# The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club



## DWSR

Spoiler: Old Post Content













*HAF Case of the Month Award 2011*










*Nominate your member of choice:
Rules:
1. Must be an active Club member.
2. Must be using latest sig line.
3. Must have case shown in "sig rig".
4. Winners can not be re-nominated

Nominations start on 1st of every Month
Voting to start 15th of every Month. Winner announce on the last day of every Month.
Member of the Year voting in December.








All dates are aproximate







*



This post is currently under re-construction. All of the old content is available, unchanged, in the spoiler above.



Spoiler: Thread Rules




Do not quote more than 1 image in a post. Posts violating this rule *WILL* be reported.
Keep the thread on topic. Posting about fitting your graphics cards into your case is fine, but posting about your new GPU benchmarks is not.
No broken images. If your image links break, you will be removed from the club (if its your application photos) or have your post reported. If you are worried about Photobucket/TinyPic/etc. removing your images, attach them directly to your post or upload them here to OCN in a gallery.






Spoiler: Club Directory



https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AuhQfNkOfzu9dEVjQzJxcWV4N0thNXg2TWRVLWt5SHc&w=85&h=300
Google Spreadsheet
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AuhQfNkOfzu9dFlyMmxldXNEM1JJVVNKUjZFWTlUZnc&w=85&h=300
Google Spreadsheet
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AuhQfNkOfzu9dFY5ZkR5MDRlYTl2bGhjejhLTlhnX2c&w=85&h=300
Google Spreadsheet
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AuhQfNkOfzu9dDZ6UjVfbnVlQks4UHV1X3NNd3M5NGc&w=85&h=300
Google Spreadsheet





Spoiler: Application



Submit your application here. Please follow all of the directions on the page.





Spoiler: Signature Lines



* The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club * *HAF Hall of Fame*  *HAF Club Links*









Code:

*:clock: The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club :clock:* *HAF Hall of Fame* :clock: *HAF Club Links* :clock:​
* The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club *

Code:

*:clock: The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club :clock:*​





Spoiler: Links



*Case Mods:*


Carbon Fibre Wrap Guide
How to Make an LCD Case Screen (932 Specific)
Cable Management 101
How-to Paint Guide
Everything You Wanted to Know about Modding Your Case
Real Carbon Fibre Guide and Discussion
Custom Power Cord

*Air Cooling:*


Everything You Need to Know About Air Cooling
Fan Database
Fan Painting Guide
Ghetto Rigging a Fan to Your Heatsink
How to Add LEDs to Your Fans

*Water Cooling:*


Water Cooling Club

*Sleeving:*


Cable Sleeving Gallery and Discussion
Cable Sleeving Comparison
Paracord Sleeving
Retailer List

*Miscellaneous:*


How to Photograph Your Rig


----------



## darius_m5

I guess I'll post my pics here too.
I'd love to see some WC setups.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Now I must have one.... What to sell????


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
Now I must have one.... What to sell????









I though about that after the fact. I just knew I had to have it. Extremely happy.


----------



## GoOffroad

Updated pics.


----------



## cathode

Here are some pictures of my HAF 932, sorry the quality is kind of mediocre these were taken with my camera.

Drilling out rivets:









Non-paintable items:









Primer going on (Using Rust-Oleum Automotive Primer - Dark Grey)









Painting...


----------



## GoOffroad

Looking good. I do not have the desire to take apart another case, lol. I've been lazy I need to figure out where to get some more zipties locally otherwise I need order from frozencpu.

The amount of space behind the motherboard is amazing. You really don't need to worry about having every wire plastered with duct tape to the back of the tray for it to close.


----------



## cathode

You can get a bag of like 1000 zipties at home depot for $7-8 or so, i believe.


----------



## GoOffroad

I just bought 100 for $3 on ebay. LOL

No idea what i'm going to do with them all.


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoOffroad* 
Looking good. I do not have the desire to take apart another case, lol. I've been lazy I need to figure out where to get some more zipties locally otherwise I need order from frozencpu.

The amount of space behind the motherboard is amazing. You really don't need to worry about having every wire plastered with duct tape to the back of the tray for it to close.

i got 100 for 1 dollar from the dollar store!


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *procpuarie* 
i got 100 for 1 dollar from the dollar store!

LOL, jerk. I could not find them for the life of me. I had no idea where to go for zipties. I also bought cable clamps on ebay. They use #10 screws so I gotta find those at Sears or HomeDepot.


----------



## GoOffroad

Went to Home Depot this morning and found some cable ties and holders. They have tons of zip ties. I took out the HDD cage and used the Lian Li HDD holder from my Rocketfish. So the front fan is open. Hopefully a little more airflow is coming across the the board.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

I am in love with this case...if i only had the money to get one right now. I can't wait till i graduate (weird to say I know) and work and get paid on a consistent basis.

Case is beautiful


----------



## Stormhammer

I actually just picked one of these up the other week. Nothing done to it yet ( it's still empty )


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormhammer* 
I actually just picked one of these up the other week. Nothing done to it yet ( it's still empty )

Less typing and more building then.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

So I just picked one up yesterday at a local microcenter for 149.99! saved me 30 in shipping. But it was a breeze to work on and cable management is excelent. Everything seems to reach where it should. Although i've had one problem but i'm not sure its the cases fault. I have the power LED plugged into my board but it wont light up on my case. It did this on my last case too so maybe its just the board. I'm pretty sure i plugged it in right though. Anywho I was a little dissapointed at how much air it moves. Its not a whole lot but i was looking for a quiet case and i guess thats what I got. I just stuck a 120mm fan in the bottom to push some air and its the loudest thing in my case.


----------



## MikersSU

How do you guys put the case back together after drilling out the rivets? I was thinking of using a rivet gun to re-rivet the case - which is kind of pointless. Do you guys use a tap to thread the metal for easy deconstruction/contruction and use thumb screws? Just wondering.

I do not have the HAF. I'm just curious since I'm actually interested in painting some components of my rocketfish. I'm terribly sorry if this is off topic but consider it a free bump!


----------



## 69x69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikersSU* 
How do you guys put the case back together after drilling out the rivets? I was thinking of using a rivet gun to re-rivet the case - which is kind of pointless. Do you guys use a tap to thread the metal for easy deconstruction/contruction and use thumb screws? Just wondering.

I do not have the HAF. I'm just curious since I'm actually interested in painting some components of my rocketfish. I'm terribly sorry if this is off topic but consider it a free bump!









Just re-rivet it back together. That's what I'm going to do when I get mine and paint the interior flat black . Just do a quick google search for black pop rivets and you'll find numerous online vendors. You can pick up the tool @ your local Borg hardware store ( Lowes - Home Depot) for pretty cheap.

LEE...


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLI_Maniac* 
So I just picked one up yesterday at a local microcenter for 149.99! saved me 30 in shipping. But it was a breeze to work on and cable management is excelent. Everything seems to reach where it should. Although i've had one problem but i'm not sure its the cases fault. I have the power LED plugged into my board but it wont light up on my case. It did this on my last case too so maybe its just the board. I'm pretty sure i plugged it in right though. Anywho I was a little dissapointed at how much air it moves. Its not a whole lot but i was looking for a quiet case and i guess thats what I got. I just stuck a 120mm fan in the bottom to push some air and its the loudest thing in my case.


Congrats. You're right about cable management couldn't be better. I had trouble with the led's in the front. What you have to do is have the positive 1 pin led with writing towards the top of the board. Then you have to flip the negative 1 pin led and put it in that way. You're lights will work.

As for the other guy. Just rivet the case again once you are done. It's easy and having a hundred screws will be a pain to take out.


----------



## GoOffroad

It's sad to say but I'm passing the torch on to you all. I made a tough decision and decided that I would rather play my PS3 for the next few year than to upgrade my computer every month. I parted my computer the past week and have sold almost all of it on eBay since I don't have 35 reps yet. I took full advantage of the Cashback from Live.com and bought a ton of electronics and have sold all of them for profit. So i'm pretty much on top minus $200 for paypal and Ebay fees.

My friend is waiting on a 1000w psu for his computer and I will be giving him the HAF 932 already to go with wire management. So I hope you guys keep it up and I'll post pics of his rig when we do it.

I bought an Inspiron 1525 from Dell Outlet for $500 and have a 2.4ghz core 2 duo and 4gbs of ram running vista ultimate 64. It's more than enough for surfing the net and doing some word docs.

My friend told me I bought way to much crap way to fast. This is true and it's an issue I know many you also have. Constantly upgrading to have the best possible. I'm going to wait for a card that can fully play Crysis and Far Cry 2 at 60fps and probably wait until 2010 when never nethalem chips come out.

Don't worry I'll be throwing in my usual input and keeping an eye on everything. I may end up building a htpc. Who knows I'm already going through withdrawl. That building itch just won't go away.

-GoOffroad


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I'm disappointed... You don't sell everything when you realize you're trying to keep on the cutting edge. You just keep the stuff you have, and stop upgrading all the time. That's what I did, and I'm still happy.


----------



## Lazman1

i put 10 110 cfm scythe slipstream fans in mine=D


----------



## borito4

Where are some good places to get newer 230mm fans for this case? I like the stock 1's but i need more CFM


----------



## Lukeatluke

This owners thread is kinda small


----------



## v1ral

Okay guys..
I guess it's time to post my HAF.
I used to use a NZXT Tempest case I switched to this beast for only one reason.
Upgradability I plan on Water cooling in the next few months.
Anyways.
about my case build. Very Very well thought out... Wire management is superb!!.
I know you guys hear this all the time. but CM really made this case right.
The only thing I dislike is that freaking front panel LED action. it's freaking bright.
Other than that. it's good.

Enough of that.. This is my pc
Painted the interior flat black, like I did with my Tempest








Some blue lighted action lulz









i was supposed to take out all the rivets.. but at the time I didn't have enought for the rivets.. and it was sunday and most harware stores were closing, if not closed already.
so yeah.
oh yeah guys..
I need some input.. I will be selling my 9800 GTX to my freind.. will it be good to save up and just get a GTX 280, or just go with a GX2 with the 250 bucks I have now.. I will be getting the "recertified" GX2's I see online.
Anyways..

Take it easy
shashoots
v1ral


----------



## DEC_42

I'd say you're better off waiting a bit for a GTX 280.

Wait, I'm not part of this club...

The reason I'm here is to ask whether or not this case is worth its looks for its expandability and versatility. I'm planning on getting a new case, and this one's up against The Apevia X-Jupiter, Antec 1200, CM690, and Antec 300. I just can't decide between these.


----------



## ounderfla69

I Love mine its big It had a lot of room for cable management. I was able to put a Swiftech MCR320 raidiator and one set of fans and a hollowed out fan for the shrouds and there is still plenty of room.


----------



## springtide

A few questions to HAF owners....

1. I know the 932 has lots of fans, but are the fan headers the standard 3 pin type that can be plugged into a motherboard, so that they can be controlled by the BIOS? If not, how are these presented? i.e. a single molex connector etc.

2. I'm sure I've asked this before but can't remember the reply. If you install a TRUE CPU Cooler, does this cooler get in the way of large side fan? (i.e. do you have to remove the side fan to run a TRUE cooler.

3. And if the fans can't be controlled by the motherboard, should I look at getting a 3rd party controller to control the fans? I'd like the computer quiet when it's not working hard, but be able to speed up to cope with my air cooled overclockeded Q9450. Currently at 3.0Ghz, but would like to run higher once I can properly cool the thing [3.2Ghz gets the CPU upto 70c with IntelBurnTest]


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springtide* 
A few questions to HAF owners....

1. I know the 932 has lots of fans, but are the fan headers the standard 3 pin type that can be plugged into a motherboard, so that they can be controlled by the BIOS? If not, how are these presented? i.e. a single molex connector etc.

2. I'm sure I've asked this before but can't remember the reply. If you install a TRUE CPU Cooler, does this cooler get in the way of large side fan? (i.e. do you have to remove the side fan to run a TRUE cooler.

3. And if the fans can't be controlled by the motherboard, should I look at getting a 3rd party controller to control the fans? I'd like the computer quiet when it's not working hard, but be able to speed up to cope with my air cooled overclockeded Q9450. Currently at 3.0Ghz, but would like to run higher once I can properly cool the thing [3.2Ghz gets the CPU upto 70c with IntelBurnTest]

I can only answer #2 to be exact, sorry. Yes you can remove the side fan, it's just screws. But a TRUE should fit, it's a HUGE Case


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springtide* 
1. I know the 932 has lots of fans, but are the fan headers the standard 3 pin type that can be plugged into a motherboard, so that they can be controlled by the BIOS? If not, how are these presented? i.e. a single molex connector etc.

2. I'm sure I've asked this before but can't remember the reply. If you install a TRUE CPU Cooler, does this cooler get in the way of large side fan? (i.e. do you have to remove the side fan to run a TRUE cooler.

3. And if the fans can't be controlled by the motherboard, should I look at getting a 3rd party controller to control the fans? I'd like the computer quiet when it's not working hard, but be able to speed up to cope with my air cooled overclockeded Q9450. Currently at 3.0Ghz, but would like to run higher once I can properly cool the thing [3.2Ghz gets the CPU upto 70c with IntelBurnTest]

For #3, the fans already run at 19dB (700CFM), I dont think a fan speed controller would be necessary unless you already have one or plan on using 4x 120mm fans in the 23cm fan slots. As for a TRUE fitting, there shouldnt be any problems even with that big fan on the side panel.

On a side note, I think I am going to get this case this weekend.
$129.99 at Micro Center until November 9, 2008.
LINK


----------



## TFrevold

zee pc


----------



## TFrevold

heres my toy


----------



## spacegoast

^ nice. what are temps like? add your system under the User CP tab.

I was going to go buy one tonight but it is not in stock at my local Micro Center or Frys Electronics and I dont feel like paying for shipping


----------



## TFrevold

40 idle 45ish under load added it to my system










This is what it was before cable management/new case heh


----------



## spacegoast

I am now a proud owner of the HAF 932. I will be posting pics of my build tonight or early tomorrow when I get back home. I have high expectations for the case.


----------



## MM-K

How quiet are the stock system fans?


----------



## SLI_Maniac

as stated before.... and anywhere else you look. they are rated at 19dba


----------



## gooddog

Question on the case (and cases in general).

Is it better to have both side panels on (for air pressure/air flow reasons) or is it better to have one side panel off (to get more air in? - like the panel that doesn't have the fan.)

My case is next to a wall, so having that side panel off won't make a difference visually.

Thanks

(great case btw)


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooddog* 
Question on the case (and cases in general).

Is it better to have both side panels on (for air pressure/air flow reasons) or is it better to have one side panel off (to get more air in? - like the panel that doesn't have the fan.)

My case is next to a wall, so having that side panel off won't make a difference visually.

Thanks

(great case btw)

Truly it depends on how the airflow of the case is laid out. However if you're putting it up against a wall i dont see how you would get any different effects than having the side on. Usually keeping the side with the fan on is benneficial unless your going to be hooking a huge box fan up to the side of it because of the airflow layout of the case. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLI_Maniac* 
Truly it depends on how the airflow of the case is laid out. However if you're putting it up against a wall i dont see how you would get any different effects than having the side on. Usually keeping the side with the fan on is benneficial unless your going to be hooking a huge box fan up to the side of it because of the airflow layout of the case. Hope that answers your question.

Sorry, I don't think I was clear.
I am going to keep the side with the fan on since it has the fan.
The question is on the other side. I can keep it on or since it is close to a wall or keep it off (still a gap of a couple of inches between wall and the case).

I thought that by keeping it on, it creates some more air flow within the case (e.g. positive pressure) and the air gets directed in a certain way. I could be wrong on that since this case seems to be ventilated all over the place anyway.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooddog* 
Sorry, I don't think I was clear.
I am going to keep the side with the fan on since it has the fan.
The question is on the other side. I can keep it on or since it is close to a wall or keep it off (still a gap of a couple of inches between wall and the case).

I thought that by keeping it on, it creates some more air flow within the case (e.g. positive pressure) and the air gets directed in a certain way. I could be wrong on that since this case seems to be ventilated all over the place anyway.

Yeah i didnt know how close you were going to keep it to the wall.
You will get better performance out of this case with the right side of it on.
As you said it keeps positive pressure and ensures better airflow (less air leaks = better cooling)


----------



## MM-K

How does everyones PSU match up with the bottom grills? I heard they can overlap....anyone having that issue with their Corsair PSU's


----------



## chidley

overlap how? heres my case. I removed the 230MM stock side fan, and I also added a 120mm to the middle 3 drive bays. The stock fans are really quiet, but just dont move enough air for me personally, the front one is fine as its only cooling the HDD, im sure i could get a bit better cooling but i get 30 celsius on them in a ambient of 24, so im satisfied with that.

Overall i love this computer, the cable management is so easy and behind the mobo tray is so deep i had zero effort getting all my cables back there ( did use tape and zip ties tho ) I really like this case my temps in my case are 26 celsius, in a 24 celsius ambient room....pretty darn good. Overall I love this case, but i dont think id love it as much if I didnt add the red CCFL, just looks so good.

Also keep in mind if you plan on replacing the side 230mm or the top 230mm you will need a hex screwdriver, I dont know the size but it is smaller than those ones you get with furniture.

EDIT: I forgot I also took off 3 of the toolless 5.5 drivebay things. They are really hard to get off and Basically break when you do, not that I cared because you can still use screws even after u take them off and im not using those bays anyways and I had to take one off to install the kaze master because the toolless thing wont hold it in place.

Also the HDD LED and the Power LED are extremely bright I had to put a tiny peice of electrical tape over the middle so only the outside glows and now my room isn't blue anymore.


----------



## chidley

I took some better pictures with the glow.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I thought I was the only one with this case. Its good to see others with this sexy ass case


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chidley* 
I took some better pictures with the glow.

Good pics, Chidley. Nice cable management, by the way.


----------



## chidley

thanks


----------



## spacegoast

I will try to get a lot of pics up this weekend (in a build log of course). i will throw a couple on here too, of course


----------



## WAZZ UP

Heres Mine, Note i switched the heatsink to point in the correct direction


----------



## r4a2m0o

I am contemplating buying one of these. In fact I already bought it from Fry's and if I decide to keep it I will return it and buy it from Microcenter tomorrow and save 30 bucks.

Anyway, I'm moving my quad into a new case and putting my dual core opteron back into my CM690 (which I love so much, incredible case). My choices for a new case have been narrowed down to the HAF, an antec 1200, or all out on a Mountain Mods U2Ufo. Between the 1200 and the HAF (excluding the mountain mods), which is better? IMO, coolermaster makes better cases but I have never personally owned an antec except their really low end stuff. I like toolless drives. I think that the antec would flow better at least in stock config. I have two coolers a tuniq tower, and a TRUE. Will they fit in the HAF with the side fan? What about the 1200? I'm looking for comments and opinions on this, not just "I love this case" but cold hard facts about why it is good, what you like and dislike, comparison to the antec 1200 etc...


----------



## GoOffroad

Glad to see you guys are continuing on. Great builds so far. I am building a server tomorrow and then a micro atx case for personal use. Still got to get rid of the HAF though.


----------



## v1ral

w00t add me...
did a little modding..
painted the interior black.. .. hmm
That's it..
here are some pics.
Enjoy..


----------



## Kleric

Hey I'm getting a HAF soon and I have a question; is it possible to swap out the red LED in the front fan for a blue one? I want to keep with my blue color scheme.

If the answer is no I'll just throw in a blue LED Yate Loon I guess.


----------



## DennisC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleric* 
Hey I'm getting a HAF soon and I have a question; is it possible to swap out the red LED in the front fan for a blue one? I want to keep with my blue color scheme.

If the answer is no I'll just throw in a blue LED Yate Loon I guess.

It can be replaced by a Blue 120mm fan. Another way to get a blue fan is to remove the red leds and replace them with blue leds.


----------



## Kleric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DennisC* 
It can be replaced by a Blue 120mm fan. Another way to get a blue fan is to remove the red leds and replace them with blue leds.

Yeah that's what I was wondering. Would that be hard? Know where I can find a compatible blue LED?


----------



## bradical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chidley* 
I took some better pictures with the glow.

How did you mount the fan in the front of your case???? I'm looking to do the same thing, if you could throw some pics up of how the front fan is mounted would ROCK









Oh and since I'm at it here is a link to my album so you can see my build thus far. ; )


----------



## totaleclipse82

Chidley, Can you post a picture of your wire management behind the motherboard?


----------



## spacegoast

I finally got my new PSU and got everything in. It is still very much a work in progress as I have many ideas I still need to explore. Here is a shot of my case right now though.









I just noticed the other side panel is off too and there is the coach of the Dallas Cowboys, Wade Phillips in the shot, LOL







. Im a Cowboys fan. Dont take pics in front of your TV.


----------



## unleaded91

Hi guys,

I Know you all are owners of the CoolerMaster HAF so i think you guys will be the best people to answer my question. I am in the process of looking for full tower cases and now I got it down to just two, CoolerMaster HAF 932 of Cosmos S?

I have an aquagate max and planning to add another rad (MCR320)

Thanks..


----------



## Derp

Shine that true back up spacegoast! good job on the cable management though it looks great.


----------



## chidley

Uhh i could post a picture of the management behind the motherboard but that would require me taking it off and im too lazy. Its deep lets just say that, i use cable ties, and duct tape, i should go to home depot and get some stick cable tie anchors.

Also mounting that fan was a *****, 140MM fits in their perfectly tho and the drive supports bnasically hold it in place.

But I mounted it with like 6 cable ties thru the holes, i had to remove the tooles bay things, which youll most likely break them in the process, but no biggie cause you dont need them to mount stuff anyways. But yea it was pretty dificult mounting that fan there, just get some long cable ties and thred them thru the 4 screw holes and tighten it down, just make sure the fan is straight and level before u fully tighten 1 or 2 down.


----------



## bradical

thx chidley. I may just go with a 120 or scyth has a 140 that mounts up to 120 holes! I will deff throw a fan up front either way. Did you notice any temp differences?


----------



## P?P?!

Day Shot:








Night Shot: ( Taken Before the above pic ill update later)


----------



## chidley

i didnt really notice any temp changes, which is why im going to be changing the top 230mm to 2x120mm scythe kaze jyuni 1900rmp (which is what the drive bay one is), but i doubt im gonna see much temp changes right now since is pretty cold where i live right now, my cpu idle temp never changes from 33, id have to lap it or get a better fan on the xigmatek to see that change probably. So when i change the 230mm to two 120mm ill let u know if the temp changes.

I think in the summer time ill upgrade to i7 and x58 and watercooling.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
Day Shot:








Night Shot: ( Taken Before the above pic ill update later)









I like those lights. Looks like you have lightsabers in their, lol. I have my Mushkin Redlines coming in tomorrow. I think Im gonna go for a red and black theme with this case. I plan on doing some painting here in the coming weeks. I am going to disassemble almost the entire case, everything that I can anyway, and just go to work with some red and black.


----------



## shedokan

How many fans the HAF Got? and wats the colour of the fans.. only red?


----------



## jtspectra2




----------



## shedokan

at the last picture ave you bought those lights? doesn't look like its the defualt ones..

anyway thank you! +1


----------



## GoOffroad

Added list of owners with links to each of their posts. Keep it going people!


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

So is there actually a reservoir made for this case yet? One that actually works with the fillport on top


----------



## GoOffroad

I think you can use the thermaltake reservoir. Dont' quote me though, lol. I'll try to check on that.


----------



## jtspectra2

This is coolermasters Aquagate Max watercooling kit. i Believe this will utilize the fill port on the HAF.


----------



## Subayai

I'm thinking of eithier this one or a Cosmos S for my next build, but my main concern is the lack of dust filters. Has anyone had a issue with dust accumulation with this case?


----------



## jtspectra2

Dust is inevitable. Get a can of dust off and you should be OK


----------



## Crlszx

Well i have a HAF 932 Too









Here are the Pics.


















At this pictures i Didnt Install the Core Contact Freezer and the OCZ Reaper and the new PSU that im waiting for.

Now i just change the front fan for a 120mm Blue and put some UV Cathodes.

=)


----------



## totaleclipse82

You can add me to the list!


----------



## bradical

please add me to the list as well


----------



## Crlszx

Hey men can you post the code for the HAF 932 Club Link in your Signature.

Please


----------



## kilrbe3

my fellow 932 owners, does your side panel collect dust like crazy? Mines blowing Air aka Dust right into my GFX cards.. I cleaned it 1 week ago, now it was FILLED on the outside again. I had to get a vacuum and suck it up, it was A LOT. Not just a wipe and thats it, clumps. I think i need to do something different I guess, also. The front fan collects a lot of dust too


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Yeah thats the only downfall to this case I have ran into so far, I guess with high air flow comes high amounts of dust as well.


----------



## shizdan

I have no problem with dust in mine!


----------



## M0RT3GU1R3

Beautiful. Cooler Master makes me warm inside.


----------



## jtspectra2

my side panel collects a crap load of dust. it collects the most of all the fans in my case.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Here's my HAF:


----------



## Crlszx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
my fellow 932 owners, does your side panel collect dust like crazy? Mines blowing Air aka Dust right into my GFX cards.. I cleaned it 1 week ago, now it was FILLED on the outside again. I had to get a vacuum and suck it up, it was A LOT. Not just a wipe and thats it, clumps. I think i need to do something different I guess, also. The front fan collects a lot of dust too

Thats right my friend, 1 week and all my hardware gets dust









Maybe i can buy some filters and put it on the front, thats the bad thing of this case High Air Flow and High Dust Flow XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## GoOffroad

You guys need pics on page 9

Here's the code

The HAF 932 Case Owners Club

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html"]:ninja:The HAF 932 Case Owners Club:ninja:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## bradical

you got it.
























I posted a link last time but no worries







. I'll have to get some up to date pics up soon though.


----------



## bradical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
my fellow 932 owners, does your side panel collect dust like crazy? Mines blowing Air aka Dust right into my GFX cards.. I cleaned it 1 week ago, now it was FILLED on the outside again. I had to get a vacuum and suck it up, it was A LOT. Not just a wipe and thats it, clumps. I think i need to do something different I guess, also. The front fan collects a lot of dust too

here is my soltion to the dust problem


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bradical* 
here is my soltion to the dust problem









I would then feel like my case would be a "slut", lol, But I may try this. Thanks









heres a quicky pic, was about 2 weeks ago, its cleaner now!


----------



## bradical

here is my updated pics
































If you compare the pics you can see I finished my wire management (well at least as much as I plan to do), changed the CPU and NB coolers, threw a fan in the front (thx chidley for letting me know how you put yours in the front, it was very helpful), and added some lighting for a bit of visual appeal


----------



## MeeksMan13

I just started my build tonight. It's my first and I worked with my case for a couple of hours tonight, it was fun






















Anyways, could I get added to the HAF 932 owner's list?


----------



## GoOffroad

updated list again. been awhile


----------



## losttsol

Got a question about the HAF. Does that fillport on top correspond to a certain drive bay resevoir on the market? Also, is it just a hole cut out of the top or is their some kind of hose barb or fitting attached?


----------



## Crlszx

Coolermaster Aquagate Max


----------



## CAHOP240

Hey all,

I have the WONDERFUL HAF932 (damn I love this case), and I'm interested in painting the inside of it black. I'm looking for tips from anyone who has experience in taking this case apart or modding cases in general and what types of tools I would need and what components come apart easiest. In all I would love to have everything black, but if its too complicated I can live with just painting the motherboard tray. I see that there are six rivets on the back of the case and wonder if it would be a good idea to replace them with screws or to re-rivet it when putting it back together. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crlszx* 
Coolermaster Aquagate Max









That is an entire cooling system. I was just thinking resevoir, but thanks.


----------



## WAZZ UP

some people may want to try this if you have 1-2 hard drives like me. Taping from the inside the front vents on the side of the case seemed to improve my airflow. in the rest of the case and i am getting a very slight decrease in temp (1-2c) on the gfx cards...


----------



## Crlszx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
That is an entire cooling system. I was just thinking resevoir, but thanks.

Yeah i know , but coolermaster i think made that System for the HAF 932.

But you can adapt some reservoir for that hole







.


----------



## NickN

Hey, got my case, but top fans broken, how can i get a replacement?


----------



## NickN

Also, how come the exhaust fan, is blowing air in? Is anyone else's like that?


----------



## Crlszx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
Hey, got my case, but top fans broken, how can i get a replacement?

Just go to Coolermaster Forums and made a topic on Warranty or Customer Support or just use the new ERMA that Coolermaster Put in his website.


----------



## Grady[SA]

Ok, Im not nearly done. Still waiting for the rest of my water cooling and Phenom 2.










EDIT: [email protected] on my side panel. Side panel hasnt been on in over a week.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Lookin good! Normally I don't like the look of bug push/pull setups towing off the top of the case but on the HAF it works. Make sure to post some more when you have everything done!

P.S.

How do you remove the front fan on this thing? I gave it a quick glance but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## MOCAMBO

Is it possible to replace that huge fan on the side panel with 4 Noctuas ?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO* 
Is it possible to replace that huge fan on the side panel with 4 Noctuas ?

Unless Noctuas differ greatly somehow to a regular 120mm fan they should bolt right up.


----------



## Sonic

Yeah should work fine.


----------



## PCpwnz

OOOO add me> I have one and I love it!


----------



## bradical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
P.S.

How do you remove the front fan on this thing? I gave it a quick glance but I couldn't figure it out.


remove the side panel and on the front grill feel the bottom and you will find a gap. just pull a bit and it will pop right off.







after you unscrew the fan just pull it out from behind the hard drive bays.
P.S. if you still have your manual it has the how to instructions in it


----------



## Michelangelo

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/81...2-KKN1-GP.html

*Can someone confirm the 4294967295 cases instock...?*


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bradical* 
remove the side panel and on the front grill feel the bottom and you will find a gap. just pull a bit and it will pop right off.







after you unscrew the fan just pull it out from behind the hard drive bays.
P.S. if you still have your manual it has the how to instructions in it









What is this instruction manual you speak of?


----------



## Crlszx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michelangelo* 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/81...2-KKN1-GP.html

*Can someone confirm the 4294967295 cases instock...?*










LoL i dont think frozencpu have that stock xD


----------



## losttsol

Just got done painting the interior of my new HAF. I used black auto primer and then black satin krylon. I took off everything except what was riveted on and painted around it. Came out better than expected. Couple of little runs, but nothing major.


----------



## blueblazer96

Add me please


----------



## iota

Just picked one up, and I'm excited to do some modding on it. Being a n00b to the whole modding scene, what's the easiest way to get rid of the "haf" logo on the side? Will any old black spraypaint cut it? I'm cool with the whole mesh/window deal for now, but the logo just bugs me.


----------



## flipmatthew

I HAVE THE HAF!!!


----------



## Ovchik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michelangelo* 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/81...2-KKN1-GP.html

*Can someone confirm the 4294967295 cases instock...?*

IMG-http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h284/texas_shiznet/haf.jpg-IMG

Yep, i just picked one up like 1 hour ago here http://www.buy.com/prod/cooler-maste...209301495.html for $153.92 shipping included... check it out...


----------



## Ovchik

Quick Question to the 'Already' owners of the case, does ANYONE have problems with dust filtration? Because on my current case, i have to blow my whole system out every 3-4 weeks because the little mesh grills are COMPLETELY covered in dust...

Any suggestions or fixes or problems that anyone has had with this?


----------



## kimosabi

Dusting your PC every 3-4weeks aint that bigga deal. You'd have to clean the filters anyway.


----------



## losttsol

I've got a work log going of my current HAF build if anyone would like to see it. I've got it up and running on my old PSU. Just waiting for new PSU and blue cathode light to finish it up.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-wc-build.html


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Dusting your PC every 3-4weeks aint that bigga deal. You'd have to clean the filters anyway.

Very true. I had filters on my Antec P180 and the dust build up was just as bad. Plus, the filters somewhat restricted the airflow that the front fans were pulling in. So dusting once a month is not bad at all.


----------



## Ovchik

Ok, so are you guy's using 'any' filters on the 932, unlike the Antec cases, they come with dust filter material, i know that the 932 doesn't come with anything, anyone have any suggestions on keeping the dust out of the case? Also, i've noticed A LOT of room/holes for dust to get in this case...


----------



## bradical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovchik* 
Ok, so are you guy's using 'any' filters on the 932, unlike the Antec cases, they come with dust filter material, i know that the 932 doesn't come with anything, anyone have any suggestions on keeping the dust out of the case? Also, i've noticed A LOT of room/holes for dust to get in this case...

here is my idea







. Filter for those giant side fans. the stockings don't restrick flow much and they keep a ton of junk out, plus you can make them fit any where you have an intake. ( I did the side front and bottom, but didn't worry about the top and back) but it won't keep every thing out so dusting every few weeks is always a good idea


----------



## iota

Nylons work great! I just got mine and cut up a pair for the bottom and top fans (still working on a way to effectively get the side window.


----------



## P?P?!

Question: What kind of tool do you need to remove the side fan?, I can't seem to figure it out..


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
Question: What kind of tool do you need to remove the side fan?, I can't seem to figure it out..

an allen wrench i think.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spacegoast* 
an allen wrench i think.

thats what i thought , but do you know the size?


----------



## GoOffroad

not sure on size. I have a set of allen wrenches and just try till I get the right one.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoOffroad* 
not sure on size. I have a set of allen wrenches and just try till I get the right one.

thanks...i ended up saying screw removing the side fan last night and decided to just make a side window, so i cut one out and when i finish ill post pics for you guys

EDIT: Finished my window... I will have to do the top part later

Oh And in the pic it looks like the molding isn't straight but it is it's just reflection of the lighting because the trim i purchased has a black gloss finish which looks really nice


----------



## bradical

I like it, its simple and good looking. what lights do you have in your case they seem crazy bright, and is the back of your case off in the last pic?


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradical*


I like it, its simple and good looking. what lights do you have in your case they seem crazy bright, and is the back of your case off in the last pic?


yeah they are killer bright red lights , and yeah it is off i was cable managing

EDIT:

Night Shot of my rig to show you how BRIGHT these lights are..










Good Thing I have Switches:


----------



## Ovchik

That's look's friekn' awesome man!!! Love the GPU cooler...


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovchik* 
That's look's friekn' awesome man!!! Love the GPU cooler...









Thanks, It only took me about 1 Hour to actually cut the case and then ten minutes to file the edges...I love the steel chassis except when cutting it


----------



## Ovchik

Was that glass or some plastic....?


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovchik* 
Was that glass or some plastic....?

Plexiglass


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoOffroad*


not sure on size. I have a set of allen wrenches and just try till I get the right one.


Its metric. I got lucky and happened to have a set.


----------



## JFDrad

Ill join. These pics arent that great. i have done some housecleaning in there since then.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho.../80203/cat/500


----------



## Hellraiser1981

I'm new to the world of building pc's, I've got may HAF last week so add me please, will take some pic as I build. I'm trying to source a 230mm red led fan for the side panel, with no joy so i've emailed cooler master to see if the can help.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Happy HAF932 owner here ;D


----------



## bradical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellraiser1981*


I'm new to the world of building pc's, I've got may HAF last week so add me please, will take some pic as I build. I'm trying to source a 230mm red led fan for the side panel, with no joy so i've emailed cooler master to see if the can help.


If you go to the coolermaster site, go to store, and under cm products parts you can get OEM Clear Red LED 230mm, 700RPM Case Fan for HAF 932 & Cosmos S (200014510-GP) - OEM Package for 19.99


----------



## NewAtOCing

Lemme in!


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellraiser1981*


I'm new to the world of building pc's, I've got may HAF last week so add me please, will take some pic as I build. I'm trying to source a 230mm red led fan for the side panel, with no joy so i've emailed cooler master to see if the can help.


If you're trying to light up the interior of the case with their red 230mm LED fan, it won't be bright enough. I switched the fans on mine just to see what it would look like and was very disappointed. I would recommend one or two CCFL's or some bright case LED strings instead.


----------



## wolf2009

add me too to this club !


----------



## allen175

awesome case got it 2 weeks ago for a new build, so happy with it nice and quiet, apart from the intel stock cooler.


----------



## Jras

Is it worth upgrading to the HAF from an Antec 900?


----------



## bradical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
Is it worth upgrading to the HAF from an Antec 900?

I think so. One of my friends used the 900 for his recent build. Now he wishes he had waited and purchased a larger case such as the HAF. You will def have more room for your components, not to mention plenty of room for wire management. cooling wise it's great and very quiet. personally I think the biggest downside to this case is that there is no filtration, so if you go with it be prepared with some dust off


----------



## Jras

Just need to get someone to buy my 900 now.


----------



## Zippit

Hey guys I'm going to order some WC and I was wondering if a 360 rad would fit in it straight from the box.

Thanks.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Hey guys I'm going to order some WC and I was wondering if a 360 rad would fit in it straight from the box.

Thanks.









yeah it fits in the interior top of the casing


----------



## Zippit

Do I need to sacrifice anything? Like a OD bay?

PS. People who say that the fill port is usless are dumb for not thinking of a t-line.


----------



## Zippit

I just ordered it and its on it way.









I'll be joining this club soon!


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Took some pic's of my first build, let me what you think









   

   

When the weather gets better I'm going to strip it & spray the inside, not sure on colour yet.


----------



## Zippit

Nice... now I know how mine will look... I have the same Mobo and same size PSU.


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Thanks








But the in side does need spraying!


----------



## Zippit

I'm now an official proud member of this club.









I got it in the mail yesterday.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Hey guys I'm going to order some WC and I was wondering if a 360 rad would fit in it straight from the box.

Thanks.









Here's mine with 6 fans in push/pull at the top. As you can see there is plenty of room between the top of the motherboard and the bottom fans. It does take away use of the top two drive bays though.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Here's mine with 6 fans in push/pull at the top. As you can see there is plenty of room between the top of the motherboard and the bottom fans. It does take away use of the top two drive bays though.

black sata cables and your set ...but besides that its perfect!, i love how much space this case has..you should buy that replacement intake fan with the blue led version CM sell on its site now


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Updated*


----------



## Mikemq2003

Hey since i have HAF aswell. i figured i post my case here too.










What you guys think?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
black sata cables and your set ...but besides that its perfect!, i love how much space this case has..you should buy that replacement intake fan with the blue led version CM sell on its site now

Ya, black sata cables would be great. Thank Asus for those ugly yellow things. I 'm going to get a 140mm fan grill for that rear fan. I'm also getting a UV Purple LED string instead of that blue CCFL to make my coolant glow. Also a couple of UV single LED's for my front resevoir. Here's a pic of the res and I think it will look great when lit up. I cleaned that side scuff mark from this picture since.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Ya, black sata cables would be great. Thank Asus for those ugly yellow things. I 'm going to get a 140mm fan grill for that rear fan. I'm also getting a UV Purple LED string instead of that blue CCFL to make my coolant glow. Also a couple of UV single LED's for my front resevoir. Here's a pic of the res and I think it will look great when lit up. I cleaned that side scuff mark from this picture since.

dude i'd just get that triple led thing that PPC's sells


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003* 
Hey since i have HAF aswell. i figured i post my case here too.










What you guys think?

Why switch out the side for a clear window one :?


----------



## Touge180SX

Go ahead and add me to the list also!

Here some pics but major changes are coming soon. Rig specs are in my signature. 2x 4870's are being replaced with a 4870x2 watercooled. Also, all of the watercooling will be redone soon with two separate loops. Red labels for the Corsair 1000HX are being created as we speak. I'll throw up some more pics once the changes are complete. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Go ahead and add me to the list also!

Here some pics but major changes are coming soon. Rig specs are in my signature. 2x 4870's are being replaced with a 4870x2 watercooled. Also, all of the watercooling will be redone soon with two separate loops. Red labels for the Corsair 1000HX are being created as we speak. I'll throw up some more pics once the changes are complete. Let me know what you guys think!









Looks awesome!! I'd like to go to watercooling next, looking forward to seeing the new pics


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellraiser1981* 
Looks awesome!! I'd like to go to watercooling next, looking forward to seeing the new pics









Thanks Hellraiser! Yeah, a lot of changes to the WC are coming soon and I'll post up some pics when it's complete.


----------



## GoOffroad

Looking good so far guys. Updated some members. If I missed any let me know.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Can't wait till I get my new 8x120mm red led fans


----------



## yabo

I'll be picking it up from Micro center tonight... BEYOND excited. Seriously. Like, I'm more excited to have this, than I was go get the 9950be/mobo/ram =)


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yabo* 
I'll be picking it up from Micro center tonight... BEYOND excited. Seriously. Like, I'm more excited to have this, than I was go get the 9950be/mobo/ram =)

woohooo







yay for new build







nothing will make you feel better then building something sexy


----------



## [nK]Sharp

My friends HAF he ordered should be here by this week. He is making his all green and mines going to be all red


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
My friends HAF he ordered should be here by this week. He is making his all green and mines going to be all red









*gasps* ALL RED! wow ive never seen a red one.. im lookin forward to that


----------



## caraboose

I got one, I love it, kicks the balls off my Antec 900.

Can't wait till I get my water loop, I'll post pics now, then when I have my water loop I'll post pics again


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
I got one, I love it, kicks the balls off my Antec 900.

Can't wait till I get my water loop, I'll post pics now, then when I have my water loop I'll post pics again









ooo looks hot.. cant wait to see the insides with the new liquid cooling loop


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 
*gasps* ALL RED! wow ive never seen a red one.. im lookin forward to that









Have to replace a few blue leds on it still, namely the front 2 power and hdd ones. Also got a blue led psu (doh) and possibly try to switch out my fan controller to do red, which I don't think is possible without having to rewire it.

Once these red led fans come in I will post some updated pics, maybe a video to show how loud it will be too


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Have to replace a few blue leds on it still, namely the front 2 power and hdd ones. Also got a blue led psu (doh) and possibly try to switch out my fan controller to do red, which I don't think is possible without having to rewire it.

Once these red led fans come in I will post some updated pics, maybe a video to show how loud it will be too









woohoo







im excited. cant wait.. to hear and see how it turns out


----------



## Touge180SX

My build is all red also based off the Foxconn Bloodrage x58 mobo, pictures on the previous page of this thread.

I'm currently redoing my whole watercooling system and adding a 2nd GPU loop. Pictures should be up sometime next week.


----------



## xguntherc

Hey guys, I am getting this case delivered to me next Wednesday, or Thursday..

I'll be throwing Water-Cooling into it. I'll be using the PA 120.2 and the MCP-655, along with the Apogee GTZ with my sig rig.

Does anyone have some suggestions, advice on this exact case. and Idea's for my WC.. and where to put the RAD, or pump.. I modded my CM 690, I want to add a window to the HAF also I think.

Any idea's and suggestions would be great, post here or PM me please.

Thanks!


----------



## Touge180SX

Welcome to the club, you will love this case! Here is a picture of my old setup with 220 rad and 655 pump and where I put it. I am currently changing everything cause I'm adding a new loop but everything worked perfect where I had it! Have fun and post some pics!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
I want to add a window to the HAF also I think.

It already has a side window though


















Unless you just want to swap that whole side panel out and replace it with a window.


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
It already has a side window though


















Unless you just want to swap that whole side panel out and replace it with a window.

i guess you could cut out the fan area.. me my self imma leave it like it is atleast for now.


----------



## xguntherc

well, I might leave it, but I saw someone that cut theres out. Looked nice with a Huge window there. but I'll have to just see how I like it.

Anyone else have the HAF and water.?

Thanks for pic.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
well, I might leave it, but I saw someone that cut theres out. Looked nice with a Huge window there. but I'll have to just see how I like it.

Anyone else have the HAF and water.?

Thanks for pic.

I was thinking about it earlier today but will just start upgrading other parts first before WC'ing I think. My friend might with his HAF case but he isn't sure either, he might wait to get an i7 before doing it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Honestly, there wasn't any other place for the rad except on the top where I put it in the picture above that doesn't interfere with anything else. I'm currently adding a second loop with 2nd 220 rad and second pump and everything is internal!







Pics coming shortly!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Honestly, there wasn't any other place for the rad except on the top where I put it in the picture above that doesn't interfere with anything else. I'm currently adding a second loop with 2nd 220 rad and second pump and everything is internal!







Pics coming shortly!

Does a triple rad line up with that fillport thing or is that for a reservoir?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Does a triple rad line up with that fillport thing or is that for a reservoir?

That's for a reservoir and as far as I know the only res that fits with it with modification is the CoolerMaster AquaBay kit, go figure. A triple rad would fit but it is quite tight.

I'm running a dual up top for my CPU loop as in the picture and putting a second dual in the drive bay area for my GPU/NB loop. I'll post some pics once it is complete, just waiting on a few more parts.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Hey guys, I am getting this case delivered to me next Wednesday, or Thursday..

I'll be throwing Water-Cooling into it. I'll be using the PA 120.2 and the MCP-655, along with the Apogee GTZ with my sig rig.

Does anyone have some suggestions, advice on this exact case. and Idea's for my WC.. and where to put the RAD, or pump.. I modded my CM 690, I want to add a window to the HAF also I think.

Any idea's and suggestions would be great, post here or PM me please.

Thanks!

Ok I am going to try my best to answer yours and everyone else's question about the fillport in this case.

The HAF 932 can support a triple Radiator up top, so definitely dont let the space go to waste and get a triple. Also I recommend NOT getting a thermochill rad cause they use a different fan spacing standard than most other radiators. If you want top of the line then get either a Feser one triple radiator, or a HW labs triple radiator. Both will fit internally up top without ANY modifications just screw em in. However you will have to remove the top 230mm fan to do this.

Now the reservoir; what you need is a DangerDen fillport. You DO NOT need to use a coolermaster aquagate, infact any reservoir will work. The top fillport hole was made for these DangerDen fillports. What you need to do is run the tubing from the fillport to your reservoir, wherever it may be in the case.

I dont know what other people were trying with their reservoirs, but this is the best way to do it. Tee Lines work also btw.

Hope this helps,
Cheers


----------



## Touge180SX

Good stuff Randomizer.

What I was saying about the AquaBay and the fillport is it was put in that location by CoolerMaster because it is exactly where it is on their AquaBay cooling system so technically, it is there for it.

But, like you said, it can be used with a Danger Den fillport and is the exact size for it.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

I actually dont have a HAF yet, plan on getting one with a water cooling setup:

feser one triple rad
swiftech apogee gtz
swiftech mcp655
primochill 1/2" tubing
bitspower 1/2" compression fittings
scythe ultra kaze 2000rpm fans

eventually.. a northbridge block, and video card block


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
I actually dont have a HAF yet, plan on getting one with a water cooling setup:

feser one triple rad
swiftech apogee gtz
swiftech mcp655
primochill 1/2" tubing
bitspower 1/2" compression fittings
scythe ultra kaze 2000rpm fans

eventually.. a northbridge block, and video card block

Good stuff! Sounds close to my setup but I have a dual rad and GTX instead of GTZ. Running the same tubing also. You will love it! Throw up some pics when it is done!


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Welcome to the club, you will love this case! Here is a picture of my old setup with 220 rad and 655 pump and where I put it. I am currently changing everything cause I'm adding a new loop but everything worked perfect where I had it! Have fun and post some pics!









That is a wicked setup Touge, I'm looking at getting the CM aquagate setup.
Also the case is complete once the inside is sprayed, Nice job


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellraiser1981* 
That is a wicked setup Touge, I'm looking at getting the CM aquagate setup.
Also the case is complete once the inside is sprayed, Nice job









Thanks Hellraiser! Lot's of changes coming. I accidentally broke the retaining clips for my new reservoir







but the company here in Japan is sending me new ones free of charge. Now that's what I call customer service!









Pics should be up early next week!


----------



## xguntherc

Thanks for the info there Randomizer, but I actually already have the PA120.2 on the way, I guess I shoulda bought the .3 but I got a great deal on the 120.2 and the MCP-655. both for a total of $100.

Anyways, I know the fan spacing is different on the Thermochill, but it will still work right??

like i said, I have the PA 120.2 and the MCP-655, also the Apogee GTZ and a Mirco Res v2 with 4 DD fatboy 1/2 barbs on the way also. So I'll probably be using that micro Res somewhere.. Can't I run a tube from that fillport on top of the case, directly to my Micro Res? and if I do. Do I still need to buy the fillport part. or can I just run the tube up to the hole?

I'll be using 1/2 Barbs, but with 7/16 tubing for a tighter fit, Thats what I've been told works best from some pro's, it's a tight fit for the 7/16, but thats what you want, and then clamps, but the 7/16 is almost so tight they aren't needed. but I will to be safe of course.

So from what I listed above, thats all I have coming right now. I still need to buy the 7/16 Tubing, and some Barbs, (maybe the fillport, but I already have a micro v2) and I need to buy the clamps. Is there anything else you guys see I'm missing from my list. Should I get a T-line just to be safe in case I need it?

thanks!


----------



## Touge180SX

The reason a fillport is good is because it will keep the system sealed. You could mount the res in the drive bay area like I did and then have a barb on the top of it. Connect a small piece of tubing from that to the fillport and your set!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

yea, that pa120.2 will still fit but you will have to do a little modding. Just take a drill and make holes so it will fit the fan spacing of your thermochill rad.

Yes, you do need to buy the fill port in order to seal the loop so all your fluid doesnt evaporate. It is definitely worth it and since you have the micro res v2 you can connect the fill port directly.

here is what you should do:
Fillport --> Reservoir (top)
Reservoir (side/lower) --> Pump (in)
Pump (out) --> Radiator
Radiator --> Waterblock(s)
Waterblocks --> Reservoir (side/upper)

yes, 7/16" on 1/2" barbs is a great idea, im only using 1/2" because you need to use the proper size tubing for compression fittings. As for clamps you really don't need any with 7/16" but some simple zip ties work well if your want to double check.

No, you dont need a tee-line. A tee-line replaces the reservoir, which you have.


----------



## xguntherc

oh ok. Great info peoples..

So, I still need the fillport so the water doesn't evaporate. and I can attach that fillport somehow to the hole in the top of my HAF?

and I'm not sure what you mean with the fan holes and the RAD. Can't I just screw the fans right to the RAD.. and then attach the rad up top. or do I put the screws through the top of the case. going down, into the fans and into the RAD.. so that the fans are above the rad, in the top of my case.. in a pull setup... is that what you mean. and that the holes on the HAF wont match the spacing on the PA. do I have that right. lol sorry I'm just confused as I don't have case yet, maybe I'll understand when it gets here.

Also, yea I plan to use 1/2 barbs with 7/16 tubes if I can. and clamp them for safety. but now I'm not sure, as after looking up specs for my thermochill PA 120.2, it says the holes are for a 3/8 fitting. So does that mean I need to buy barbs that are only a 3/8 fitting. And then get the end that I need. so do I need to buy barbs that are a 3/8 fitting and a 1/2 end.. cuz if so all I'm finding are 3/8 fitting with a 1/4 barb end. So idk.

lol sorry for all the questions, but thanks guys!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
oh ok. Great info peoples..

So, I still need the fillport so the water doesn't evaporate. and I can attach that fillport somehow to the hole in the top of my HAF?


The HAF 932 was made to accommodate the danger den fillport that I mentioned, it should just screw right in. Then you would attach the tubing to the barb on the bottom to the top of your reservoir.

Fillport:
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...e=Danger%20Den

As for barbs, the 3/8 you are metioned is the thread size.. The most common thread size is G1/4 but you can still use 1/2" tubing even if some threads are G1/4 and some are G3/8.

Barbs:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...re=Thermochill

As for the fan spacing I am going to draw up a quick diagram to explain.. give me a moment


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

as you can see the space between the fans is greater on the radiator, than it is on the case


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
as you can see the space between the fans is greater on the radiator, than it is on the case

Good stuff Randomizer! Way to go the extra mile to help someone out! +Rep for you!


----------



## xguntherc

Sweet.. Yea I finally figured out what the deal was with the RAD.. it's fitting size is 3/8 but most barbs are 1/4 to 1/2 or so, So I need to find a barb with a 3/8 fitting and a 1/2 end.. and I think it comes with what you linked to with the RAD. so I might be ok, but if not I can get some Danger Den 3/8 to 1/2 end fatboy barbs for pretty cheap. I got that figured out. Now all I need is a Fillport, a few more barbs, and the tubing. but I'm waiting to hear from who I bought the PA from first, to see what he sent it with.

Thanks for the Diagram. I gave you some Rep points for that. So am I just going to have to drill into it?

Also I think I wanna paint the inside of the case matte black, I did it on my 690, and i love the look over the standard aluminum.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Also I think I wanna paint the inside of the case matte black, I did it on my 690, and i love the look over the standard aluminum.

My buddy just got this case and were doing it tommorow (or at least I am since he already started).

Here are some pics of what he did so far (to bad his camera is garbage) :


















So far he used one can of krylon satin black spray paint. We wanted primer but they had none so we are just going to make due with this, he is going to buy another one tomorrow though since he overdid some areas and didn't get everything done.

Hopefully my fans I ordered come in on Monday so I can post some pics of my completed system.


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
The HAF 932 was made to accommodate the danger den fillport that I mentioned, it should just screw right in. Then you would attach the tubing to the barb on the bottom to the top of your reservoir.

Fillport:
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...e=Danger%20Den

As for barbs, the 3/8 you are metioned is the thread size.. The most common thread size is G1/4 but you can still use 1/2" tubing even if some threads are G1/4 and some are G3/8.

Barbs:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...re=Thermochill

As for the fan spacing I am going to draw up a quick diagram to explain.. give me a moment

Sorry to jump in, I'm planing on getting the cooler master aquagate max water cooling system soon, would I need to get these parts you are talking about?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellraiser1981* 
Sorry to jump in, I'm planing on getting the cooler master aquagate max water cooling system soon, would I need to get these parts you are talking about?

It comes with everything doesn't it, or at least in the pics they show it does. I almost bought it but after reading a bunch of reviews found out the cpu block they use isn't the greatest so I will just make my own from scratch.


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
It comes with everything doesn't it, or at least in the pics they show it does. I almost bought it but after reading a bunch of reviews found out the cpu block they use isn't the greatest so I will just make my own from scratch.

At the moment my dvd rw is in the top bay, there is about 1inch/25mm from the fill hole to the top of the dvd rw. The aquagate would finish in the same place wouldn't it?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellraiser1981* 
At the moment my dvd rw is in the top bay, there is about 1inch/25mm from the fill hole to the top of the dvd rw. The aquagate would finish in the same place wouldn't it?

You will have to move the DVD drive to one of the lower bays and stick the AquaGate in the top slots to utilize the fillport. A new fillport fitting will not be necessary as this case is designed specifically for that watercooling system and the two ports will line up perfectly. As Sharp said, everything you need should come with the kit and the CPU block isn't the best so someday down the road you might think about upgrading to a GTZ or something like that but for now it should work very nicely!

Make sure to throw up some pics when you get everything together!


----------



## arkheii

IMO this case is much better than the more expensive Antec 1200. The only bad thing is they should have sprayed the interior with black, and the power/hdd leds should have been red to match the intake (or the other way around depending on whichever you prefer between red and blue).


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
You will have to move the DVD drive to one of the lower bays and stick the AquaGate in the top slots to utilize the fillport. A new fillport fitting will not be necessary as this case is designed specifically for that watercooling system and the two ports will line up perfectly. As Sharp said, everything you need should come with the kit and the CPU block isn't the best so someday down the road you might think about upgrading to a GTZ or something like that but for now it should work very nicely!

Make sure to throw up some pics when you get everything together!









Spot on!
At The moment its in bits as this week I'm spraying the in side black, I've got a new mobo (EVGA 750i SLI FTW) as my asus P5N-E SLI was giving me nothing but problems!
I'll take a few pic's before & after.
But I'm saving a few more Â£$ before I buy the watercooling system, but it is def next on the list


----------



## Gooch

I posted my mod in the other thread. Let me know what you think.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...red-paint.html

Attachment 96007


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gooch* 
I posted my mod in the other thread. Let me know what you think.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...red-paint.html

Attachment 96007

Looks awesome!! Keep up the good work, & also keep us up to date


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arkheii* 

IMO this case is much better than the more expensive Antec 1200. The only bad thing is they should have sprayed the interior with black, and the power/hdd leds should have been red to match the intake (or the other way around depending on whichever you prefer between red and blue).

Definatlly. So far anyone I know that loves this case as much as most of us in this forum do have painted the inside black. I already suggested it over at their forums but you know how long that would take for them just to do that (plus they would need to sell their first batches first to even make a revision).

I already told my friend that I bet they would make a mid tower version of this and not a revision first, and sure enough they make that haf mini









Only things I see that would need improving on this case are :

Removable mobo tray
Aluminum construction perhaps (this would make it cost more though)
Black interior
Color of fans perhaps (had to buy over $100 of fans separately, argh).


----------



## xguntherc

Looks good there guys.. I like it.

So in order to use the fillport hole, I need to have my DVD drive one down from the top, or on the bottom or something.. Cool. That works I guess.

and to the guy painting inside his case, yes that will work without primer, but it wont stay on very well.. the paint will chip, and scratch off really really easy. My first one I did had that problem. but when I used a primer with my CM 690 I had no problems. except where the side panel scratches as it comes off. That was the only spot where there's any problems.

Anyways yea, hopefully everything looks good when I get my case. and I like the black on red interior. I might do something like that.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gooch* 
I posted my mod in the other thread. Let me know what you think.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...red-paint.html

Attachment 96007

Looks good Gooch!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Looks good there guys.. I like it.

So in order to use the fillport hole, I need to have my DVD drive one down from the top, or on the bottom or something.. Cool. That works I guess.

and to the guy painting inside his case, yes that will work without primer, but it wont stay on very well.. the paint will chip, and scratch off really really easy. My first one I did had that problem. but when I used a primer with my CM 690 I had no problems. except where the side panel scratches as it comes off. That was the only spot where there's any problems.

Anyways yea, hopefully everything looks good when I get my case. and I like the black on red interior. I might do something like that.

That's correct. I mounted my DVD drive in the very bottom bay so I could use the top for the res. I liked the way it looked down there too because the top front and bottom front are not the same so looked at home. If I put it anywhere in the middle of the top it looked out of place in between the drive bay covers.


----------



## arkheii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Definatlly. So far anyone I know that loves this case as much as most of us in this forum do have painted the inside black. I already suggested it over at their forums but you know how long that would take for them just to do that (plus they would need to sell their first batches first to even make a revision).

I already told my friend that I bet they would make a mid tower version of this and not a revision first, and sure enough they make that haf mini









Only things I see that would need improving on this case are :

Removable mobo tray
Aluminum construction perhaps (this would make it cost more though)
Black interior
Color of fans perhaps (had to buy over $100 of fans separately, argh).

I personally prefer the steel construction because it's more durable, which matches the 932's tough personality.


----------



## xguntherc

Yea, I'm exited to see this thing in action. It's basically the CM 690's big brother in a way right??

I love my 690. but soon I'll have to join the HAF club instead.. Sadness. hahah. To bad it wont be here til friday, and I'm getting all my Water parts on Tues, and Wed.. So I guess they'll have to sit in the closet while I wait for my case, then over the weekend I'll be painting the inside of the baby. and then I'll start my build.

I guess while I'm waiting to get, and paint my case I can be testing my Water-cooling.. right. I have an extra PSU. so I'll just plug that in. and set up the entire loop to nothing. and make sure everything is all good.

oh and one more thing, I saw someone saying something about Rivets with this case. For me to take it apart to paint it. Am I going to need some sort of tool or something? as the CM 690 was all just pull apart stuff. is this case hard to take apart/ put together?


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gooch* 
I posted my mod in the other thread. Let me know what you think.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...red-paint.html

Attachment 96007

Looks Awesome, Welcome to OCN!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Yea, I think it would be a good purchase for anyone with a water cooled HAF to get the fillport. And NO, you dont have to do any drilling, the HAF was built to use the DangerDen fillport.

Good Luck to all you HAF932 owners


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Yea, I'm exited to see this thing in action. It's basically the CM 690's big brother in a way right??

I love my 690. but soon I'll have to join the HAF club instead.. Sadness. hahah. To bad it wont be here til friday, and I'm getting all my Water parts on Tues, and Wed.. So I guess they'll have to sit in the closet while I wait for my case, then over the weekend I'll be painting the inside of the baby. and then I'll start my build.

I guess while I'm waiting to get, and paint my case I can be testing my Water-cooling.. right. I have an extra PSU. so I'll just plug that in. and set up the entire loop to nothing. and make sure everything is all good.

oh and one more thing, I saw someone saying something about Rivets with this case. For me to take it apart to paint it. Am I going to need some sort of tool or something? as the CM 690 was all just pull apart stuff. is this case hard to take apart/ put together?

You will have to drill out rivets to completly disassemble the case which only requires a drill and drill bit that is slightly bigger than the inside of the rivet.

Now, to put it back together you will have to have a rivet gun and rivets.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
You will have to drill out rivets to completly disassemble the case which only requires a drill and drill bit that is slightly bigger than the inside of the rivet.

Now, to put it back together you will have to have a rivet gun and rivets.

While painting it me and my buddy didn't even need to dissemble it (at least not to the point in needing any extra equipment besides a screwdriver). Can't wait for my fans to arrive tomorrow so I can post more pics, well Tuesday probably since the paint has to dry still.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
While painting it me and my buddy didn't even need to dissemble it (at least not to the point in needing any extra equipment besides a screwdriver). Can't wait for my fans to arrive tomorrow so I can post more pics, well Tuesday probably since the paint has to dry still.

Yeah, I just painted mine by removing what could be removed with a screwdriver, no rivets were removed.

Finished my second watercooling loop and did leak checks all last night. Pics should be up later today!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

is the hard drive cage the only thing being held in with rivets anyway? i mean what else would you disassembe?


----------



## Slipp

Hey, I have one too







.
Once my MS ProDuo card reader gets here later this week I'll have pictures though...


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

cool, more pics are always great


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
is the hard drive cage the only thing being held in with rivets anyway? i mean what else would you disassembe?

Yeah Radomizer, the only thing that would really need removed is the hard drive cage with rivets but you could also remove the 5.5" drive bays also if you wanted.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

^^ thanks plus rep


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*


^^ thanks plus rep


No problem!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Deciding whether or not to sleeve all my cables sometime this week. If I do I think I will do mostly red with a few black things to keep with my 'carnage' look. Probably spend another $100 doing that though


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Deciding whether or not to sleeve all my cables sometime this week. If I do I think I will do mostly red with a few black things to keep with my 'carnage' look. Probably spend another $100 doing that though









I sleeved every cable I have, including the little colored pieces at the end of the 24 pin ATX connector!







It was a pain but well worth it in the end. I say do it!


----------



## NickN

Love my case, seems quite loud though, and the dust isn't a problem, need to put some sort of filter on it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Well, finally finished putting the second loop in my HAF and everything looks good. All components are listed in my sig along with a link to my build log with a lot more pics. Here are some for everyone! Comments are always welcome!


----------



## xguntherc

wow, that red looks pretty sharp. I really like that. My only concern is those tubes on the GPU.. you should really add some Tube Clamps to that. Looks scary. I know it feels tight, but I'd want the security of clamps.

Also, Yea I don't need to remove the HD Cage to paint. I didn't on the 690. I think I'll be fine, just take all the plastic and such off and start the job. But this time I might want a shiny black instead of a Matte black, but I'm not sure yet. I'll decide when it gets here.

Great pics though


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Well, finally finished putting the second loop in my HAF and everything looks good. All components are listed in my sig along with a link to my build log with a lot more pics. Here are some for everyone! Comments are always welcome!










Subline!! I mean that, it looks just subline!!
Rep for you!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Do you have a reservoir somewhere in there touge or no :?


----------



## Touge180SX

Thanks everyone!

As for the clamps, I was running my old loop without as those are 1/2" barbs and there was no problem but I am definitely keeping an eye on it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Do you have a reservoir somewhere in there touge or no :?

Yep, reservior is circled below:


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 

Yep, reservior is circled below:

O ya, I saw that but just thought you had another one for some reason, stupid me :/


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
O ya, I saw that but just thought you had another one for some reason, stupid me :/

LOL, no problem. I'm using one res for both loops.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


LOL, no problem. I'm using one res for both loops.










Just figured people would put it near the fillport for easier access.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Well, finally finished putting the second loop in my HAF and everything looks good. All components are listed in my sig along with a link to my build log with a lot more pics. Here are some for everyone! Comments are always welcome!










That is completely awesome. The red liquid only makes it better; I'd call it a "blood loop", not a water loop. Only thing I can say is the tubes themselves look like they could have been laid out neater.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Just figured people would put it near the fillport for easier access.


My old res was but I wanted this res to be displayed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


That is completely awesome. The red liquid only makes it better; I'd call it a "blood loop", not a water loop. Only thing I can say is the tubes themselves look like they could have been laid out neater.


Thanks Chimp! What hoses in particular. I spend like 2 hours going through possible combinations and that was the nicest I could think of. The only hose I really don't like is from the pump to the top radiator that goes underneath my GPU. I hate long hoses but that was the only way I could find to do it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Now that I look at it more, I think the best thing you could do to make it look clean is to right-angle everything. You know, so the hoses run only straight up and down or side to side instead of curving, and have 90Â° angles where needed. Of course, that could get expensive and may present more potential leak points, so I'd understand not doing it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Now that I look at it more, I think the best thing you could do to make it look clean is to right-angle everything. You know, so the hoses run only straight up and down or side to side instead of curving, and have 90Â° angles where needed. Of course, that could get expensive and may present more potential leak points, so I'd understand not doing it.


I like the curves in the middle but I am bothered by the pump to top reservior line. I like your idea about the 90's. I could possibly run it along the bottom or top to that res but will have to wait till the next time I have to drain and refill.


----------



## Slipp

I think I know what my next motherboard will be, I'm in need of a new one.
Touge, how does the Bloodrage treat you?.. I love the black/red on it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slipp*


I think I know what my next motherboard will be, I'm in need of a new one.
Touge, how does the Bloodrage treat you?.. I love the black/red on it.


I love it and the memory OC's are insane! I got my i7 920 to 4.2Ghz fully stable (probably more if I mess a little more with it) and my Corsair Dominator 1600's to 2100mhz, what more can I say!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
I like the curves in the middle but I am bothered by the pump to top reservior line. I like your idea about the 90's. I could possibly run it along the bottom or top to that res but will have to wait till the next time I have to drain and refill.

Ah, right then.

I'm sure you could push your Dominators higher if you wanted, by the way. Just make sure they keep cool.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Ah, right then.

I'm sure you could push your Dominators higher if you wanted, by the way. Just make sure they keep cool.









Yeah. When I have some extra time I'm gonna try to get it as high as possible, safely of course!


----------



## dakpyro525

is the haf black or grey on the inside?


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakpyro525* 
is the haf black or grey on the inside?

gray


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

^^ but you can always paint it black


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
^^ but you can always paint it black

yes yes


----------



## NewAtOCing

How do I get added to the group?


----------



## Zippit

Well this failed... one of my wheels broke off when I rolled it to put an extra fan in it!

And one of the 230mm fans is now missing 2 blades because I put my finger in it... crappy quality!


----------



## flipmatthew

matthew


----------



## Pabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
And one of the 230mm fans is now missing 2 blades because I put my finger in it... crappy quality!

Lol
Yes it would have been much better if it took the tip of your finger off.


----------



## kcklub

does my case count, its a haf cousin


----------



## arkheii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcklub*


does my case count, its a haf cousin


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...smos-club.html


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*


How do I get added to the group?


Just post here and ask.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Well this failed... one of my wheels broke off when I rolled it to put an extra fan in it!

And one of the 230mm fans is now missing 2 blades because I put my finger in it... crappy quality!


My wheel also broke off but I plan on going to the local hardware store and buy metal ones to replace it.

As for the fan, like Pabs said, at least it didn't take off your finger.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 

And one of the 230mm fans is now missing 2 blades because I put my finger in it... crappy quality!

You should invest in some fan grills ;P

You do realize the fan blades are plastic though right, since when was plastic spinning fast not suppose to break when introduced to skin and bone :/


----------



## Zippit

I know I know... but I do it all the time! Even with 1300+RPM fans... and these only do 700RPM.

And it was making a hell of a noise! I wanted to stop it to make sure it was the fan.


----------



## zerobahamut

is it hard to paint the inside black??


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerobahamut*


is it hard to paint the inside black??


Nope, not at all.


----------



## allen175

updated with my coolermaster V8, keeps things nice a cool.










Some of the amazing cable managment on the case!!


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allen175* 
updated with my coolermaster V8, keeps things nice a cool.










Some of the amazing cable managment on the case!!










im planning on getting the V8 Cooler, does it interfere with the side panel fan?


----------



## arkheii

Can someone please post up a disassembly and painting guide for the 932 for us noobs?


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arkheii* 
Can someone please post up a disassembly and painting guide for the 932 for us noobs?









1. Disassemble everything you can with a screw driver
2. Remove rivets holding in hard drive cage (optional)
3. Use tape to mask off the parts you don't want painted
4. Spray Case and Panels with Primer
5. Let it dry
5. Spray with colour of your choice
6. Let it dry
7. Put on another layer of paint (optional)
8. Rivet the hard drive cage back in
9. Screw the case back together


----------



## arkheii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*


1. Disassemble everything you can with a screw driver
2. Remove rivets holding in hard drive cage (optional)
3. Use tape to mask off the parts you don't want painted
4. Spray Case and Panels with Primer
5. Let it dry
5. Spray with colour of your choice
6. Let it dry
7. Put on another layer of paint (optional)
8. Rivet the hard drive cage back in
9. Screw the case back together


Thanks







I've never dealt with rivets before though.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

you dont need to remove the rivets, alot of people paint their case without removing them
however you can get a rivet gun at most hardware stores for around 20$ I think its worth it.


----------



## Zippit

I just pimped out my HAF with designer wheels.









One broke so I went to a hardware store and got myselfsome chrome wheels... I'm pimp. XD


----------



## xguntherc

Pics of the pimped out Wheels?

I'll be painting my HAF friday and saturday. (If it comes Friday that is, I sure as hell hope it does)

I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Pics of the pimped out Wheels?

Here you go... just for you!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
you dont need to remove the rivets, alot of people paint their case without removing them
however you can get a rivet gun at most hardware stores for around 20$ I think its worth it.

Ya, I didn't have to use one. Someone had a build log around here where they showed them painting it though for some visual aid.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Here you go... just for you!

Nice! I'll be getting some new wheels this weekend! :


----------



## xguntherc

Pimpin!!


----------



## Zippit

These cost me quite a few €'s but a G got to do what a G is got to do!

Alright enough with the ganster and pimp stuff. xD

The actual reason I bought these was they supported 40kg each and there were the only one that would fit.


----------



## Touge180SX

Sweet. I hope I can find some nice ones like that that fit!


----------



## xguntherc

I thought the case comes with wheels?

or does it, they just aren't that great of ones or something?


----------



## arkheii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I thought the case comes with wheels?

or does it, they just aren't that great of ones or something?


It comes with a set of cheap casters. I honestly wouldn't use them.

Has anyone tried reversing the airflow of the sidepanel to turn it into an exhaust? Is it better than having it as an intake? I don't have an allan key with me so I can't try it out.

HAF has so many mounting points for fans, even more than the 1200, but the overall direction of the airflow isn't as good.

top: 1x230 + 1x120, or 3x120
side: 1x230, or 4x120
rear: 1x140, or 1x120
front: 1x230, or 1x140, or 1x120
bottom: up to 2x120, usually 1 or none depending on PSU
modded drivebays: 2x120

Can anyone suggest a good airflow setup?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I thought the case comes with wheels?

or does it, they just aren't that great of ones or something?


They do but they are plastic and like Zippit's did, they break easily as one of mine has already lost one side of the wheel. A good recommendation would be to just change them.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arkheii*


It comes with a set of cheap casters. I honestly wouldn't use them.

Has anyone tried reversing the airflow of the sidepanel to turn it into an exhaust? Is it better than having it as an intake? I don't have an allan key with me so I can't try it out.

HAF has so many mounting points for fans, even more than the 1200, but the overall direction of the airflow isn't as good.

top: 1x230 + 1x120, or 3x120
side: 1x230, or 4x120
rear: 1x140, or 1x120
front: 1x230, or 1x140, or 1x120
bottom: up to 2x120, usually 1 or none depending on PSU
modded drivebays: 2x120

Can anyone suggest a good airflow setup?


I'm using water on everything so it's hard to say. I have the front 220 as an intake and the rear 120 as an exhaust. All of the other fans (4 120's per rad in push/pull) are for the radiators.


----------



## xguntherc

I removed the Side panel fan on my CM 690 and I got better temps without it,

think about it. Air is going from front to back, bottom to top, up back and out the case.. If there's a fan it the middle on the side.. it blows right into the up and out airflow and gets it swirling, and probably gets the hot air swirling and going back down. Makes it take longer to exit the case. When Ir emoved side fan from 690, my temps dropped around 1-2c on my CPU, and 2-3c on the Mobo, and NB.. according to BIOS. lol.

I may, or may not keep the big fan on the HAF when I get it, but I'll be removing the top fan for my RAD..

I just realised that I'll need 4 more of the same screws that came with my RAD.. to do the push, or pull half when I install the rad on top right?? or can I use whatever screws were holding the 230mm fan on top? if anyone knows, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I removed the Side panel fan on my CM 690 and I got better temps without it,

think about it. Air is going from front to back, bottom to top, up back and out the case.. If there's a fan it the middle on the side.. it blows right into the up and out airflow and gets it swirling, and probably gets the hot air swirling and going back down. Makes it take longer to exit the case. When Ir emoved side fan from 690, my temps dropped around 1-2c on my CPU, and 2-3c on the Mobo, and NB.. according to BIOS. lol.

I may, or may not keep the big fan on the HAF when I get it, but I'll be removing the top fan for my RAD..

I just realised that I'll need 4 more of the same screws that came with my RAD.. to do the push, or pull half when I install the rad on top right?? or can I use whatever screws were holding the 230mm fan on top? if anyone knows, let me know.

Thanks!



xguntherc,

I always leave the side of my case off, mainly because I love to stare at it!










As for the fan screws: I am running two push and two pull fans on my top rad and I just went and bought screws from the local Home Depot type store here in Japan. If you are using regular 120mm fans you will need 4x30mm screws to fit perfectly and not hit the radiator fins.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Some new pics of my rig :

Interior :










Top :










Side :










Interior + Mobo :










All put together


















Cable management isn't finished yet (going to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Swazi88

shes a beauty Sharp


----------



## xguntherc

looks good. keep it up.. I like the case so far. I can't wait til Mine gets here.


----------



## Touge180SX

Good stuff Sharp!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Finally got to doing all my cable management and putting back on my cold cathodes (on the bottom).

Side at night (looks orange, is actually red, duh)










Top at night










Remember those annoying blue leds on the front I/O, now there not so annoying red ones


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Holy **** thats bright!!!


----------



## Swazi88

i love that fan controller sharp, so going into my HAF Build


----------



## GoOffroad

That looks great with the 4 fans.

Send me a PM to add you to the list. No longer adding links just leaving your name.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Finally got to doing all my cable management and putting back on my cold cathodes (on the bottom).

Side at night (looks orange, is actually red, duh)










Top at night










Remember those annoying blue leds on the front I/O, now there not so annoying red ones


















Looks good Sharp! What did you do for the red led's in the front I/O?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Looks good Sharp! What did you do for the red led's in the front I/O?

Took out blue ones, replaced with red 3mms and soldered them back in









Didn't have any 5mm red ones so I cant do my PSU yet









Going to see if I can do my fan controller later once my friend takes a look at it (since I got no clue where to start).


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 
i love that fan controller sharp, so going into my HAF Build

Hopefully I can turn it into red. Just as a side note this fan controller couldn't control the 230mm fans originally on the HAF, I think it had to do with it being such a low rpm. It also doesn't work with 4 pin adapters so I am waiting on some 3 pin y cables I ordered off ebay to arrive so I can hook up each section of my computer and control it









If I can't get it to go red I might just rma it or sell it since I have only had it for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Took out blue ones, replaced with red 3mms and soldered them back in









Didn't have any 5mm red ones so I cant do my PSU yet









Going to see if I can do my fan controller later once my friend takes a look at it (since I got no clue where to start).

Did you pull the little black holder off of the circuit board? Can you do a how-to?


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Hopefully I can turn it into red. Just as a side note this fan controller couldn't control the 230mm fans originally on the HAF, I think it had to do with it being such a low rpm. It also doesn't work with 4 pin adapters so I am waiting on some 3 pin y cables I ordered off ebay to arrive so I can hook up each section of my computer and control it









If I can't get it to go red I might just rma it or sell it since I have only had it for about 2 weeks now.

i guess im not gettin that then lol. maybe i will use it on my next build


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Did you pull the little black holder off of the circuit board? Can you do a how-to?

Well my friend did it and I just watched


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Well my friend did it and I just watched










Ask him to make a how-to!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

^^ yea, a how to would be great to dim that outrageously bright led


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
^^ yea, a how to would be great to dim that outrageously bright led

New leds I got are 3000 something for brightness and are pretty much perfect. I think the old ones they have in are 10000 for brightness (don't remember what the unit of how bright is







).


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Ask him to make a how-to!










http://case-mods.linear1.org/case-mod-101-led-swap/

There you go, found a how-to on how to do it


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


New leds I got are 3000 something for brightness and are pretty much perfect. I think the old ones they have in are 10000 for brightness (*don't remember what the unit of how bright is*







).


lumens?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Its cmd or something :/


----------



## Spartan8

Sign me up!

I got the case two weeks ago and I have to say, I'm impressed, as I'm sure most of you guys are as well.

Has anyone found a dust filter for the front intake fan? I was thinking something along the lines of air vent dust filters you can pick up at your local hardware store.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spartan8* 
Sign me up!

I got the case two weeks ago and I have to say, I'm impressed, as I'm sure most of you guys are as well.

Has anyone found a dust filter for the front intake fan? I was thinking something along the lines of air vent dust filters you can pick up at your local hardware store.

That's all I'm using is the dust filter stuff that you get from the local hardware store.


----------



## ounderfla69

Well last week I finally got started on modding and painting my case. I removed all parts and moved my raid card and data drives to my backup PC. I cut out the front hole for the front 230mm Fan, cut out for the rear 140mm hole and got a grill to replace and a small hole for the front panel wires. I had a 360 Radiator in the top and I cut the grill over the fan that is covered by the plastic top to improve air flow out the vent. I am replacing the side fan with 4 yate loons, the 140mm exhaust with a Scythe fan, the radiator will have 3 Sythe 38mm fans and an cut out 120mm fans. I am going to modify the front fan with UV led with a switch and paint it with blue transparent UV paint. Ill have 8 drives. I started painting it today with Rustoleum Black fine texture surface paint, I just need another can to finish some touch ups. I hope to get some pictures tommorrow.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

sounds great, are you going to use a fillport with that?


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
sounds great, are you going to use a fillport with that?

Yes, and no. There is not enough room to put in the stock location, so I am using a modified swiftech microres mounted next to the Radiator in the back.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

why is there not enough room? there should be... Mind you, would have to move any 5.25" bay devices to the bottom


----------



## xguntherc

even with a 360 rad.. can you still use a filport??

Also I'd love to see your pics ounderfla

and Touge, what filters did you use, and where did you put it?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
even with a 360 rad.. can you still use a filport??

Also I'd love to see your pics ounderfla

and Touge, what filters did you use, and where did you put it?

I'm actually not using filters right now, been busy. On my old rig I just went to the local Home Depot type store here in Japan and bought that cheesecloth type stuff that you use on fans for the oven and stuff. You can cut it to whatever size you want and it's dirt cheap!


----------



## ounderfla69

Here are some Photos:










You can see the cutout for the 230 fan in the front, and the cutout for the third Fan that is blocked by the plastic top piece.









Here you can see the hole for the third fan and the hole in the back where the Reservoir will be mounted to the top next to the radiator.










Here I cut out the 140mm fan for more air flow and I will put on a grill to protect fingers. One thing you can see is where I cut the upper power supply mounts to clear the radiator and fans.










Here is the Small hole I cut to allow the cables from the top to come down behind the Motherboard.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
why is there not enough room? there should be... Mind you, would have to move any 5.25" bay devices to the bottom

I have to make room for 8 drives. I need the bottom 3 slots for 3 SAS drives with cooling and the next one for DVDRW. I originally wanted to mount the radiator with the outlets towards the front but there was not enough room to place the tubes without 90 degree bends, also I would have had to use either a 5 1/4 inch reservoir or 90 degree bends. I am going on Vacation Wednesday to Walt Disney World (plug for free Admission) and will be gone for the rest of the week, The case needs a good 2 weeks to fully cure the paint so it is less prone to chipping. I will post more pictures when I get back.


----------



## xguntherc

Should I let my final coat sit that long. I was going to prime, and wet sand, prime, went sand. and then if any left, prime again and a little tack cloth. then do 2 or 3 spraypaint coats wetsanding in between. and leaving the last coat a few days extra. I'm getting it tomorrow and will start the painting tomorrow also if I can.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 









Here is the Small hole I cut to allow the cables from the top to come down behind the Motherboard.

+1 for the paint job. What paint did you use?
I did something like this to my P180, but I saw that the HAF did not need any cutting to manage the front panel wires. Here is what I did to mine:









And here is the other side:









It looks a little different now but just to give you an idea. I would also suggest covering the edges of where you made the cut, that way you dont get any wires snagged on the rough spots. That will make it look a lot cleaner too









Edit: To xguntherc- yes, the longer you let it cure= less chance of paint chipping. I found out the hard way







Im not sure about 2 weeks though. I would give it at least 2-3 days.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spacegoast* 
+1 for the paint job. What paint did you use?
I did something like this to my P180, but I saw that the HAF did not need any cutting to manage the front panel wires.

It looks a little different now but just to give you an idea. I would also suggest covering the edges of where you made the cut, that way you dont get any wires snagged on the rough spots. That will make it look a lot cleaner too








.

I have a radiator and it made it more of pain in the ass to route the cables and yes I have some c channel to put in the hole. I used Rustoleum fine textured paint. Its for like outdoor lamps and such, I like it for several reasons, its thick and does not run much, its does not need sanding and it did not multiple coats, just one base and a touch up where I missed.

I also painted the DVDRW case black and Im think Im going to put some UV leds in the DVDRW and then paint the door with UV blue paint, not sure how it will work.


----------



## losttsol

I like that paint's look. I thought about a textured paint when I first painted mine, but went with satin. That textured looks good. Might have to respray mine.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
I like that paint's look. I thought about a textured paint when I first painted mine, but went with satin. That textured looks good. Might have to respray mine.

Nice thing its goes on very easy and coats very well and it doesn't show off uneveness in the paint.


----------



## Gooch

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5557517


----------



## PotatoChip

Can I join? it's bone stock for now but some watercooling is on the way. Maybe a paint job? I dunno.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Well, I just ordered my case a few minutes ago along with some water gear. Will post pics later.


----------



## xguntherc

good for you random.

I just finished my second coat of Primer on my case. I have all my watercooling parts on the Bed, I took some pics and will start a worklog soon. I'm trying to decide if I should post the worklog here, or in Water-cooling?

and I'm doing mine Satin Black also.. love the look of it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...er-cooled.html


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

when i paint it would 1 can of primer and 2 cans of black be enough?


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
when i paint it would 1 can of primer and 2 cans of black be enough?

I would get 2 cans of Primer. I was able to paint the inside of the case and the inside of the doors plus the DVDRW with about 1 3/4 cans of paint. I used a stripping pad to rough up the surface and then used a fine texture which is very rough surface. It also depends on if you are using a gloss, satin or matte surface. If you are going for a gloss you want to sand down the primer very smooth and want a very even surface which will require more primer. A satin or matte surface is more forgiving. I pefer a texture which is a matt with a sparkle to it, its very forgiving and very hard to mess up. One thing is make sure you wait between primer and top coat and I suggest waiting a week before handling since the longer you wait the less easily the paint will scratch.


----------



## P?P?!

*Improvement?*

Before:









After:


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
*Improvement?*

Before:









After:

















ooooo baby i love seeing the insides


----------



## Furad

You can add me to the list! My sig rig came in the mail yesterday.













































Keyboard with matching backlighting.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Man I wish CM would have just powder-coated the inside black. This thing NEEDS a blacked-out interior. Couple bucks extra? Sure!

Lookin good guys!


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Man I wish CM would have just powder-coated the inside black. This thing NEEDS a blacked-out interior. Couple bucks extra? Sure!

Lookin good guys!









me tooos







it would be worth the extra moola


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swazi88*


me tooos







it would be worth the extra moola


It wouldn't even have to cost more. If they are already powder coating the outside it would be just as easy to do the inside at the same time. In a factory powder coating does not cost that much.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

^^ yea definetley the antec 1200 has black interior


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
^^ yea definetley the antec 1200 has black interior

So does the new Antec 900 Two which is cheaper than the HAF!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


So does the new Antec 900 Two which is cheaper than the HAF!










But its a mid tower so meh









Only cost me $10 to paint mine black inside and looks great.


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


But its a mid tower so meh









Only cost me $10 to paint mine black inside and looks great.


im a HAF man me self.. but i might come over to the dark side and check out the antec one day


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swazi88*


im a HAF man me self.. but i might come over to the dark side and check out the antec one day










NOOOOOOES!

Well, as long as you don't make it all blue









I'm thinking of buying a HAF mini once they come out and just making a mini computer just for fun. Case looks a little weird though so I might just buy another HAF to make a FUL case


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


NOOOOOOES!

Well, as long as you don't make it all blue









I'm thinking of buying a HAF mini once they come out and just making a mini computer just for fun. Case looks a little weird though so I might just buy another HAF to make a FUL case










im sorry.. but the dark side is going to have to change... i just googled the antec 900.... and mmm yea that aint happenin. dont like the looks. so HAF it is







woot woot. another couple weeks and my build should be done. gotta save up my pennys. and there plannin on a HAF mini


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swazi88*


and there plannin on a HAF mini

















Not planning but have already made and it just needs to be released. Can't find a decent pic of it atm though. It looks a little weird to me but maybe it was just the angle.


----------



## xguntherc

my HAF is now all done with paint..

I'll go ahead and post better pics tomorrow as it was still drying it's 5th coat of Satin black tonight.. So more will come tomorrow night.


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Not planning but have already made and it just needs to be released. Can't find a decent pic of it atm though. It looks a little weird to me but maybe it was just the angle.


i think it would be kinda cool to have a mini, i think i would be down for a mini build.


----------



## Slipp

Finished paint yesterday


----------



## Zippit

Did you use vacuum hoze for the wires?


----------



## Swazi88

She looks beautiful Slipp







something to be proud of


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

that's a pretty drastic paint job,


----------



## Slipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Did you use vacuum hoze for the wires?

Hah!, you're the first one to notice... yes. My dad had some hanging around in the garage and I was like hm.... clump wires together, stuff in tube, clean case + matches paint job.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 
She looks beautiful Slipp







something to be proud of









Thanks..


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slipp*


Hah!, you're the first one to notice... yes. My dad had some hanging around in the garage and I was like hm.... clump wires together, stuff in tube, clean case + matches paint job.










I've got eagle eyes!


----------



## xguntherc

Nice work, Mine is still slowly under way.. cleaning out the RAD right now.


----------



## Rockfiend

As of now I have primed and painted my HAF with a flat black. Just waiting for my UPS package to come with the rest of the goodies. Ive been clicking the tracking link like some sort of crack baby for the past two days. I'll post pictures once I get all the parts and install them. Thanks everyone who contributed and posted pictures in this tread. Lots of good ideas!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

friggin ncix, ship my order already


----------



## arkheii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slipp*


Finished paint yesterday



































How did you mask the "HAF" from the paint?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gooch*


http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5557517


I'm thinking of doing the same kinda paint job on my HAF. I like the red in the background from the right side panel. I wanna paint the drive bays black and the tool-less stuff for the drive bays red, instead though. Anyone have suggestions on how to get the quick release things for the 5.25" bays out?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*


friggin ncix, ship my order already


Its $167 on direct Canada and $174 on ncix, friend just bought one from direct Canada after I showed him that.


----------



## xguntherc

can you guys with a watercooled HAf posts pics please.

thanks!


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
can you guys with a watercooled HAf posts pics please.

thanks!























yes yes please


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Its $167 on direct Canada and $174 on ncix, friend just bought one from direct Canada after I showed him that.


yea i priced matched it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


can you guys with a watercooled HAf posts pics please.

thanks!


Already did!


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


can you guys with a watercooled HAf posts pics please.

thanks!


Here you go. I have a Swiftech MCR-320, 3 Ultra Kaze fans and 3 gutted 25mm fans. Also is a Scythe hard drive Isolator for the 3 SAS drives which are noisy. I took a mountain mod hard to fan adapters and cut them do and reversed to hold a 140mm Fan to cool the drives.

Radiator mounted in case.









Radiator takes up the top 2 5 1/4 slots.









Drives and fan mount.









Hard drive cage installed.









Hard drive cage installed from front.


----------



## Swazi88

:O oooo i love to see the insides thanks ounderfla69


----------



## xguntherc

Nice pics, was the UN bracket you used?? and did it come with mounting hardware, like screws.

I was going to do what you did, same spot for RAD, and res but instead I turned the RAD and the barb side is now in the drive bays area, thats a cleaner look, and safer. and now I'm going to mount the Res on the bottom drive bay slot, or on top of a bottom mounted CD Drive, and the pump inside the HD bay. as I only have one HD.

Thanks for the pics though, so what are you going to do with the HD area now?


----------



## ounderfla69

the Bracket for the Hard drive was from mountain mods was this, that I cut down to fit.

http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-ha...zed-p-415.html

I mounted the radiator with the barbs to the back because once the DVD-RW there is not enough room for the tubing to make bends. Using the 38mm fan and the 25mm fans together cause a clearance issue with the heatsink on the motherboard so I had to trim it somewhat. The Hard drive bay will have my 4 drive Raid 5 with my PERC5i card that is currently in this machine.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

I will post pics/log when mine arrives


----------



## xguntherc

So ounderfla.. will I be able to mount my DVD Drive on the bottom. or second to bottom bay with my RAD facing forward? with the barbs up front. cuz thats how I currently mounted it. I think they can make the bend, I'm only using 25mm fans, with no Shroud. You think I'll be able to get the DVD drive in there ok?

Edit* and we need a new person to take over this thread, the OP is not doing it. and he's not even posting links to the members systems anymore. We can't have that. Look at the CM 690 club, I know it's huge, but they all have great links.. anyone else plan to keep up this thing?


----------



## Slipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arkheii* 
How did you mask the "HAF" from the paint?

I put painters tape over the logo, and when it was *almost dry* took the tape off and used a screw driver to scrape off the paint that got under the tape.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
I'm thinking of doing the same kinda paint job on my HAF. I like the red in the background from the right side panel. I wanna paint the drive bays black and the tool-less stuff for the drive bays red, instead though. Anyone have suggestions on how to get the quick release things for the 5.25" bays out?

You can release them by pushing hard down on the top or bottom side to pop them out of the locks, and then do the same on the other side. Be carefull you don't lose the springs inside of them. When I was putting mine back on I found that if you place them in and slide them left they slide right in, but since I was putting them back, I don't know if this method works when taking them out. It's definately worth a try though. Popping them out lead me to hurt/cut fingers, and some missing springs. So basically try and see if you can just slide it to the right and pop it out, *make sure it's not locked*, but if that doesen't work pop them out.


----------



## xguntherc

yea, just push really hard on the top.. then do the other side. if the spring falls. just pick it up, and put it back. They are a very simply design. you can't ruin it if you tried. lol.. Also It's pretty hard to take them out. So I got a flathead screwdriver, and while pushing down with my fingers on the outside. I'd use the screwdriver on the inside to push down. and they all came out very easy.. and fast. and then to reinstall them. put the bottom in the lips. then put it in place. and slide it all left, then slide it back when it's under the lip. It's actually pretty easy, but if you painted the case, or the bays. you'll scratch a tiny bit of paint where to slide them back on. I did on the first 2. but then when I slide them back on. I'd hold the part that was scratching up. and It worked without scratching them. does that make sense. lol

good Luck!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Awesome. I'm gonna go down to my room later and try it out (I live in the dorms). I'm probably not gonna paint my case till spring break though cause I'm bogged down till then (19 hours is tough). I just installed my gtx 260 in my computer and tomorrow I'm adding 2 cold cathodes. Once I get those in I'm gonna add some pictures finally (after 3 months of having it). Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## PotatoChip

This is mine. Thought about painting but I just left it as is. Gray and black looks decently good. You can still see the bubbles from t-line bleeding when I took the pic. I'm not sure about my lighting tho. I might just ditch them altogether or fine a better location. Add me to the list pls?


----------



## StormX2

Yay Mine is Incomming =)


----------



## Slipp

You'll love it!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

mine should come monday, atlast!

Edit: according to tracking, it just arrived in ontario an hour ago.
Does anybody know, if UPS delivers on saturdays?


----------



## ounderfla69

Here is a picture of the Wire management on the back side. Its not quite finished, needs the radiator fans hooked up to a speed control and power for the cold cathodes. I wired the fans and the cold cathode on the opposite side panel. I broke a connection on the interface board so I need to get a new one. Should be finished next week.


----------



## StormX2

I am the worst at Cable management.. Like severely Terrible at it....

When I see messy things, I just walk away....


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

can we see the front?


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER* 
can we see the front?

I will on Monday, but if you go back a page it looks about the same but I put the power supply in and the DVD burner. I have installed one cable for Perc5i card but not the card itself since it is the backup machine. I have the cold cathodes attached to the door and I am working on a way to connect power to it.


----------



## Zippit

Hey guys... I might be able to get a professional paint job done by a friend of mine who teaches people how to paint cars...

Do any of you guys have photos or links to case mods OTHER then just painting the interior black?


----------



## xguntherc

Nice work there ounder.. thats such a little bit of wires, where are they all?? I had so much extra that I stuffed behind the OD bay.. lol


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Nice work there ounder.. thats such a little bit of wires, where are they all?? I had so much extra that I stuffed behind the OD bay.. lol

Well I have a modular power supply and I cut the cables an used the terminal blocks, I still have a few more power cables to run. Since I have a backup pc running with the data drive and Perc5i card in it, I'm taking my time doing it without time constraints. The drives in the slots are bad drives that I used to make the power cables. Now, I replaced the front LEDs with blue ones but I just picked up a bottle of Invisible UV blue paint and Im wondering should I leave the blue, looks like the coolermaster blue replacement, or should I replace them with UV and paint the fan.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Hey guys... I might be able to get a professional paint job done by a friend of mine who teaches people how to paint cars...

Do any of you guys have photos or links to case mods OTHER then just painting the interior black?

what other mod would you want to do? This case is pretty much perfect what would you want to do?

Someone did install a clear window I think in one of the previous posts...


----------



## Touge180SX

I went to Radio Shack and picked up some low intensity red LED's. Got them in and working. I will make a How-To thread shortly to help anyone here who wants to do it.


----------



## Silent8Strike

Picked up the case last week from NCIX, so far I love it. Good cooling, noise level is low and it looks sweet. Oh and Touge180SX I would love to see how to replace the front LEDs, the blue power one is getting a bit annoying when I'm trying sleep.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*


Picked up the case last week from NCIX, so far I love it. Good cooling, noise level is low and it looks sweet. Oh and Touge180SX I would love to see how to replace the front LEDs, the blue power one is getting a bit annoying when I'm trying sleep.


No problem! I'll try to finish the how-to tonight and post a link here and also my sig.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*


Picked up the case last week from NCIX, so far I love it. Good cooling, noise level is low and it looks sweet. Oh and Touge180SX I would love to see how to replace the front LEDs, the blue power one is getting a bit annoying when I'm trying sleep.


at least you get to have that problem for some reason mine is on when my pc is off then when i turn it on it shuts off.... and my pc is always on


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*


what other mod would you want to do? This case is pretty much perfect what would you want to do?

Someone did install a clear window I think in one of the previous posts...


I don't know... any?

Just to get some idea's.

I'm thinking in a black/orange theme.







I just ordered the black UV fluid color dye and orange coils... its going to look kickass!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


No problem! I'll try to finish the how-to tonight and post a link here and also my sig.










Nice! I'm looking forward to make mine orange!


----------



## xguntherc

Guys, if you don't like the big bright blue Power LED, just do what I did on my CM 690, and what I did on my HAF also. I didn't even plug it in. I have no Power LED on front. it doesn't even turn on. Cuz it was just WAY to bright.

Anyways, I Need some help guys.

ANYONE that has the HAF 932, That has changed the front fan out. Can you tell me what you did, and what fan you used. I have this 230mm fan Stock in the front. and they Claim they are 150 CFM at 700 rpm. There is NO way it's 150CFM. I cannot even feel any air moving when my hand is behind it. like at all. The fans are Sooo weak.

I'm planning on replacing the front 230mm fan, but there's NO where to buy a 230mm fan. I can get a 200 from the Antec's or a 250mm from thermaltake, or some off brand 250mm fans. But I'm now trying to decide if I should just buy myself either a 120mm, or even a 140mm Red LED fan and use that instead, it would push more air. There's no way these push 150CFM. maybe it's putting more air in the case, but not fast enough to cool anything.

What ya all think?

thanks!


----------



## spacegoast

I would get x4 120mm red LED case fans. Now I dont think there are any mounts for x4 120mm fans so you would have to make them yourself, or you could go ghetto and just use some double sided 3M mounting tape. IT WORKS!!!!! Trust me, it holds very well and is very easy to apply. I used it in my P180 build to hold up a 120mm front intake fan and it has held for well over a year and a half now. I have pics of it in my P180 threads. And 4 fans should be able to fit as a front intake for the HAF.


----------



## xguntherc

hey spacegoat, Thanks for the info there. I think I'll try and get two 120mm fans for front instead. that's a good idea. 4 might be overkill. if there is holes. I'll for sure do it though, but I don't want to drill new holes. lol.

Oh and I just saw your HAF 932 Cable Management Guide. nice work. although I have the PSU you suggested not to use.. a non nodular PCP&C 750w. and yes it's a hard time hiding them all, but I did a pretty solid job on it I think. I routed them nicely in the back. I used little C things to wrap around them and screw into the Mobo Tray from the back. worked great, here's a picture with how little wires I really have showing. Tell me what you think.

in my CM 690 I had all the extra's hiding in the HD bay, but I have my pump there now and couldn't. so they are on back. They went where you circled yours. on side of 5.25 Bay. they all fit there perfectly.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


hey spacegoat, Thanks for the info there. I think I'll try and get two 120mm fans for front instead. that's a good idea. 4 might be overkill. if there is holes. I'll for sure do it though, but I don't want to drill new holes. lol.

Oh and I just saw your HAF 932 Cable Management Guide. nice work. although I have the PSU you suggested not to use.. a non nodular PCP&C 750w. and yes it's a hard time hiding them all, but I did a pretty solid job on it I think. I routed them nicely in the back. I used little C things to wrap around them and screw into the Mobo Tray from the back. worked great, here's a picture with how little wires I really have showing. Tell me what you think.

in my CM 690 I had all the extra's hiding in the HD bay, but I have my pump there now and couldn't. so they are on back. They went where you circled yours. on side of 5.25 Bay. they all fit there perfectly.


That looks great







. I have changed a lot of stuff in my case since I did that HAF guide, mostly new parts, but I still want to do some more to it. Havent done my paint job yet, and I have some plans for that







.

Ya I had a much harder time hiding the wires for the PCP&C 750 in this case than when I had the P180. Probably because it is much bigger, with open spots. 4 front intakes might be overkill, I was just throwing it out their, Im almost positive you could fit 4 up their though. Im curious to know how you plan on the arrangement of just 2 fans in the front. Would you line them up in the middle and have 2 going across or vertical? Or just place them in front of where your HDD's are mounted to cool them specifically. I have been thinking of getting more fans too, so thats why I ask.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Well, I finally got my HAF today and I spent today taking it apart. The black paint is now drying in my basement.

I will probably post a build log later this week, and install the water cooling when I get the rest of the parts.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
I'm planning on replacing the front 230mm fan, but there's NO where to buy a 230mm fan.

They sell 230mm fans at the coolermaster store but it would just be the same one


----------



## Touge180SX

Sorry for the delay on the red front led's how-to, I'll finish it up tonight for everyone that's interested.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I have a 932 HAF, how do I join the club?


----------



## xguntherc

well, I actually can't fit .. I could, but would be completely modded. There's no way to do it stock.

I think I'll add 2 fans to the front. in the middle going vertical. Thats my plan I think. I'll mount the first one correct, and drill 2 holes for the second fan.

I'm also thinking that I might just leave the 230mm fan in there. and the front middle part of the HAF that pulls off. I actually have a 120mm x20mm slim Yate Loon Medium fan. it fits outside of the case, inside that little middle piece perfect. and it still shuts completely.. I am thinking about just mounting that in the original 120mm fan holes. but I'm not sure what all that will do. it would be faster air coming to the 230mm. but in the end wont the 230mm just slow the air down again, or would it actually help???

Good Luck Random. I hope you enjoy it. and what do you mean the paint is drying in the basement... did you put some Primer coats on it? I did 4 Primer coats, and 5-7 Satin Black coats.


----------



## Touge180SX

Well, sorry it took so long to complete but here it is, my Power and HDD Activity LED's from blue to red how-to!

*HAF 932 Red Power and HDD Activity LED How-To!*

I hope this helps everyone here and if you have any questions or would like a more in depth explanation of something feel free to ask!


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Well, sorry it took so long to complete but here it is, my Power and HDD Activity LED's from blue to red how-to!

*HAF 932 Red Power and HDD Activity LED How-To!*

I hope this helps everyone here and if you have any questions or would like a more in depth explanation of something feel free to ask!









And a thank you to you from me!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
And a thank you to you from me!









Your Welcome!


----------



## P?P?!

my new little mod http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ot-dremel.html


----------



## Struebel

This is a Great Case!!! I will Be Painting the inside of mine Flat Black And Adding Some CFL's to it... Not sure Which color! I have read all your reviews and think that this is Great that so many people like the case, i temperarly built the system (wife needs it, I cant go wit out playin games) But plan to do alot with this case. I did notice after one week of use the dust build up was pretty massive! (system on 24-7) I suppose i will Try That Stockin meathod or buying some Thin Screaning material and make home made reusable/washable Dust filters for the 3 Monstor 230mm Fans. Anyone Have some Input for my build please share With me! PM's welcome!


----------



## paintballislife

to the list please *http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5650018*


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Looking at your setup paintball reminds me how much I want to get cable sleeving done on everything in mine. Right now with my setup (All fans replaced with 120mm red led ones) I have lots and lots of cables I need to sleeve









Also want to get new cold cathodes for my bottom since the ones I have right now are orangish-red at best.


----------



## paintballislife

lol best time to do it is before it is put together


----------



## boondoks

Hoping for some input here.

Looking for a new case, HAF is on my list mostly because I like price range and intend to water cool.

1. Can I replace all stock fans? I know the top fan can be turned into two 120s. How does the back and front fans look if they're replaced with 120s?

2. Is there room on the side panel to modify by cutting around the stock window and mesh to create my own window? I really hate the stock look - really want to find a way to change that.

Should do for now, thanks.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Side --> 4x 120mm fans
Back --> 1x 120mm fan
front --> 1x 120mm fan
top --> 3x 120mm fans


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boondoks* 
1. Can I replace all stock fans? I know the top fan can be turned into two 120s. How does the back and front fans look if they're replaced with 120s?












Heres a pic of mine with all the 230's swapped out with 120's. I didn't swap out the front because I don't believe there is a mounting for a 120mm fan and just replacing it would be pointless almost.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

There is a mounting spot for 120mm in the front, but I dont see why you would want to downgrade your fan


----------



## [nK]Sharp

To bad you can have like 3x120mm in the front. Might be getting a decent tax return so I might be able to further improve my system. Might get a new 280 or something


----------



## boondoks

Probably won't stick with a red theme, hence desire to change front fan.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Well its always possible to take out the red leds in that fan, just have to know what your doing really


----------



## bpfeil

I got mine going earlier this week. Its stock right now, planning on ordering some red lights this weekend to brighten it up at night. The front fan isn't bright at all and the led's on my V8 don't put out much light either. The cable management is amazing. This is my first "build" from scratch and I'm pretty impressed with this case. And this thing moves a ton of air! Its hard to sit by it cause I start to get cold it moves so much air.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

what i did, was replace the front fan with the top fan (no leds) and then put my radiator up top. NO RED!


----------



## yabo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*


what i did, was replace the front fan with the top fan (no leds) and then put my radiator up top. NO RED!










How'd you get the front fan out? =D I've been wanting to do this for a while...


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

what do you mean? how are you having problems?

first you pull off the plastic thing covering it, then you just unscrew it.


----------



## yabo

Ironically, I have my machine apart... you say the front panel should pull off? All or partial?

Edit- Nevermind, the middle of the bottom pulls off... NICE. I'm swapping this out now while I'm rebuilding. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## 9secondz28




----------



## Swazi88

very nice







ok thats it... i dont know much about spray paint..wat kinda of spray paint do i get to do that because i gotta do it!







please helpy this lil nooblet thanks


----------



## 9secondz28

i was new at it too first paint job on a case ever i used krylon satin black dries in 10 min or less i did many coats and the first few light so it sticks and time to dry i love n florida so it was about 75-80 out when i painted heres a pic of the can


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *9secondz28* 
i was new at it too first paint job on a case ever i used krylon satin black dries in 10 min or less i did many coats and the first few light so it sticks and time to dry i love n florida so it was about 75-80 out when i painted heres a pic of the can


Thanks







time to go shoppin, is there a special way to spray it distance.. way the case is standing or laying. dont want to end up with to many runs


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

hey, i used the exact same stuff. lol.


----------



## 9secondz28

well i just made sure i sprayed in layers not holding the sprayer down an going to town just did side to side it wasnt hard not getting drips the paint is very good and i thought i might have sprayed too much a few times but it evened out just take your time and masked the other stuff off good with good tape that wont leave glue or pull up paint hopw im help


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *9secondz28* 
well i just made sure i sprayed in layers not holding the sprayer down an going to town just did side to side it wasnt hard not getting drips the paint is very good and i thought i might have sprayed too much a few times but it evened out just take your time and masked the other stuff off good with good tape that wont leave glue or pull up paint hopw im help

seems simple enough







masking tape and spray paint imma have to go to town tomorrow. im excited.. i hope it turns out good







. shouldnt need more then one can right


----------



## stilllogicz

Signed.


----------



## Grady[SA]

Please dont laugh







My rig has been like this for awhile. Mostly because I lost interest and dont make time for it anymore. Full time student, full time job, and a new girlfriend and thats all my time there.

Stuff left...

hook up DVD burner








Paint
Cable management
good vid card


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grady[SA]* 
Please dont laugh







My rig has been like this for awhile. Mostly because I lost interest and dont make time for it anymore. Full time student, full time job, and a new girlfriend and thats all my time there.

Stuff left...

hook up DVD burner








Paint
Cable management
good vid card

well that will happen







no worries. not to bad lookin tho. a lil fixing up and she will be top notch


----------



## bpfeil

What's everyone doing with the blue lights on the front? They are crazy bright. I moved the case off the floor to up about 2 feet and the blue lights shine everywhere now.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bpfeil* 
What's everyone doing with the blue lights on the front? They are crazy bright. I moved the case off the floor to up about 2 feet and the blue lights shine everywhere now.

I covered mine with some black electrical tape for now. Doesnt shine through at all


----------



## MeeksMan13

I know this is probably the wrong place to ask, but I'm thinking about replacing my stock NB heatsink, and I was wondering if the XIGMATEK PTR-N881 would fit in with my equipment. My specs are in my sig


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
I know this is probably the wrong place to ask, but I'm thinking about replacing my stock NB heatsink, and I was wondering if the XIGMATEK PTR-N881 would fit in with my equipment. My specs are in my sig

Yes it will fit fine. But why not get a Thermalright HR-05 instead? LINK
I am using 2 HR-05 SLI right now and they are great if you have your PCI-E slots close to the NB and SB.


----------



## MeeksMan13

I checked the compatibility list on it and my mobo isn't even listed on there. My friend and i have the same motherboard and we're both gonna replace our NB heatsinks and we found one made by enzotech LINK
I'm still doing research and trying to find a really good one, the only issue i'm afraid of is the size of my heatsink cause the Z600r is a MASSIVE cooler


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *9secondz28* 

































































































Now that is a slick paint job.
Good work..
Mad props for you painting skills.
shashooots
a fellow HAF owner and modder..
Water Cooled FTW..


----------



## arkheii

So I guess it's fine to spray paint the case even without completely dismantling (de-riveting) it first? How about reaching the little nooks and crannies?


----------



## drew630

Well, I took the plunge and ordered an HAF!! It arrives tomorrow!!! I plan on painting the inside and have already gotten the paint and primer. Do I need to sand? I am not worried about the texture, I just want the paint the stay on for as long as I keep/use the case. If so, what grain is best to use?

Will be taking pictures and posting them asap.


----------



## ashtyler

may i join? I'm the proud owner of the *First ever* HAF 932 here in Baguio City Philippines..


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I just ordered 2 more cold cathode lights to put into my case. Got 2 right now (well 3, only using 2) but they are orangish-red so I took them out of my case and installed them onto the bottom of it which makes it look pretty good (still pissed its orange).


----------



## tphotog96

Just got mine to house the new rig I just built... Great case, took a little while to grow on me, but having how used it, I'm rapped...


----------



## xguntherc

painting the case is pretty easy, no you do not need a de riveter. you can get to all the places if your careful and not stupid. I used 3 cans of paint on mine, and 1 can on Prime. I'd do a good 3 coats of a Aluminum Primer first, then get a Krylon, or Rustoleum Black Paint. I don't like Glossy, I also used the Satin. and instead of doing like 3 coats of the main color, you guys should do like 5-7 extra light, thin coats. just lightly go over it, even missing a few spots, and then 7-10 mins later do another, and another. and do 3 really fast.. let dry a little while, and do 3 more fast coats, that's the best way to do it. and between the 2 final 3 coats. I used Wet/dry sandpaper to remove the orange peel look.

Painting the case is fun, and easy. and it looks just that much better after. Check my Sig for the worklog of my HAF 932 Water-Cooled, and painted black, with some wicked Cable management.

As far as the front lights. yes they are WAY to bright, everyone asks this question. I don't understand why everyone struggles with it. you can use some tape, you can color over it with a black marker and it will dim it, or just do what I did. Don't plug in the Power LED wires. and you don't have that problem. lol. there's no need for the stupid light, I never plug those in my mobo's.


----------



## total90

Hello

I have a thermaltake eureka Case Is there a difference when I changed it to HAF 932?

Any suggestions?

Regards


----------



## StormX2

Omg my Haf 932 is Massive!

I cannot believe so big.. I actually dotn even have my new PC Parts inside of the case yet, since the PSU I bought is DOA. Why the HELL does PCP&C have such a Huge DOA Ratio for the 750 watt Silencer Quad's?

But Dammmm I cant wait to get my machine stuffed back into the HAF and see how well those fans keep her cool.


----------



## DeathTyrant

The best part about the HAF 932 fans are that they cool pretty well, but are very quiet.
You can replace them with multiple high end 120mm fans if you prefer, which some may choose.
The top can hold 2x 120mm fans, the door can hold 4x 120mm fans, and there are other places to fit fans (on the bottom by the PSU).
I would imagine that 4 San Ace fans on the side door would do a damned good job of cooling the GPU(s) and mobo chipset.


----------



## Kindred

Ive only just built my first PC and i chose the HAF 932 and bugger me its a big case but i really like it.

Here are some pics



















I know people said it was a big case but compared to my older case....they werent joking


----------



## bpfeil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kindred* 
Ive only just built my first PC and i chose the HAF 932 and bugger me its a big case but i really like it.

Here are some pics



















I know people said it was a big case but compared to my older case....they werent joking










You'll be able to hide all of your wires from your power supply behind the motherboard. If you look back at my post you can see how I did it.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...thread-41.html


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathTyrant* 
The top can hold 2x 120mm fans, the door can hold 4x 120mm fans, and there are other places to fit fans (on the bottom by the PSU).

Top can hold 3 fans fyi


----------



## DeathTyrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Top can hold 3 fans fyi









Why yes, I do believe you are right!








I forgot about that space underneath the watercooling fill point!


----------



## kidqwik

Helllo!!!







So I started putting everything together last night with my HAF and run into a few problems and questions.

I have:

1) I7 920
2) EVGA x58 Motherboard
3) 6 Gigs Corsair Dominator Memory
4) Corsair 1000 PSU
5) PCIe X-Fi Titanium Fata1ity Soundblaster
6) Coolermaster V8
7) 2 DVD drives
8) 2 HDs
9) Nvidia EVGA GTX 285

1 ?:
I can install the the X-fi in PCIe slot #3 and 1? Having the 285 in slot 1 blocks the 1x PCie slot. I've read some forums and people have said this is ok even though the EVGA manual says the three main PCie slots are for graphics cards.

2nd:
Installing the DVD drives. So I remove the mesh covers and there there is a metal plate behind it that looks like it's part of the case's hull. Do I just push the drives in and the black plate flips up or do I take them off? I would assume you'd want to be able to keep them and push them down if you remove a drive but i'm sure they snap off pretty after being pushed back down once or twice.

3rd:
I love the Corsair 1000 PSU. Only thing I don't like it is it looks like it's not going to allow me to mount a fan on the bottom because it's so long. Well, at least not traditionally mount. For the 8 pin 12V power connection for the CPU it's a bit rought getting it go from the back of the case and up through the top left hole and plug it in. The cable is pretty stiff and twisting it around to go through the hole and then turn it backs makes the wire possibly rest of the top EVGA heatsink. If I pull the cable through the front of the case it's much easier to manipulate and it's not so taught. Of course then the there's this wire in front of all my cards that would need to be removed to be able to take the cards out and it doesn't look too nice.  Can an 8 pin ATX 12 volt extension be plugged into the main cable coming from the CPU or is this a bad idea?

Look forward to posting pics and being more active here once I can actually get this thing together and turn it on and have it work! :-b Thanks in advance!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

1. Well, I think you should be able to put them in any slot you want.
2. Yea, all of those metal things in the drive bays pop-out.
3. I think the HAF comes with a extension... mine did.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bpfeil* 
What's everyone doing with the blue lights on the front? They are crazy bright. I moved the case off the floor to up about 2 feet and the blue lights shine everywhere now.

Following my Red LED Low-Light replacement guide that is in my sig!


----------



## YtKwonG

New owner here. =) i thought of going water cooling, but after i bought everything i kinda over budget, so i didn't get water cooling now, planning to get a air CPU cooler, the HAF932 should be okay as an air cooling casing right? =P


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YtKwonG* 
New owner here. =) i thought of going water cooling, but after i bought everything i kinda over budget, so i didn't get water cooling now, planning to get a air CPU cooler, the HAF932 should be okay as an air cooling casing right? =P

Its called "High Air Flow" for a reason.


----------



## DeathTyrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
As far as the front lights. yes they are WAY to bright, everyone asks this question. I don't understand why everyone struggles with it. you can use some tape, you can color over it with a black marker and it will dim it, or just do what I did. Don't plug in the Power LED wires. and you don't have that problem. lol. there's no need for the stupid light, I never plug those in my mobo's.

That's exactly what I did. Job done!


----------



## drew630

My lights aren't that bright, not annoyingly bright at least. But aren't they, at least the drive one, suppose to flicker when the drive is being accessed? Mine are just constantly light up.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drew630* 
My lights aren't that bright, not annoyingly bright at least. But aren't they, at least the drive one, suppose to flicker when the drive is being accessed? Mine are just constantly light up.

The drive one should flicker when a drive is accessed. If it *never* flickers you probably did something wrong with wiring.


----------



## emersonsc

I am now a proud owner!!!


----------



## YtKwonG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
I am now a proud owner!!!

*HIGH FIVES!* mine is only 2 days old. ^^


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Following my Red LED Low-Light replacement guide that is in my sig!









I did that a while ago before you posted that guide (to lazy to write one myself) looks a lot better with lower lights as the stock ones are crazy bright.

Ordered 2 new cold cathodes for my setup the other week and they should be here sometime Monday I would hope. Should already have had 3 in my system but there were orangish-red so I put 2 of them on the bottom of my HAF.


----------



## drew630

Ok, finally got the time to take some pictures:

Yes, I realize some of the paint has chipped off. I rushed it. It's not that bad though, you don't even see it when the case is closed. Overall, considering this was the first time I have ever painted a case, much less anything else, I am happy with the results.

As for the case, I love it. My full load temps have easily dropped 10C for my Q6600 and 4-5C for my 8800gts.


----------



## TheMan47

Hello.
I'm a new HAF owner - I've been waiting two weeks for this case to get here, and I love it. Couple questions:
1. Has anyone painted the interior solid red? Pics would be great.
2. For you Cooler Master V8 users - how are your i7 temps? Have a 920, and looking to go to 3.75 - 4 gHz with HT off. Just wondering if this cooler and case can take it.
3. Best interior lighting? I love the red theme (soooo sick of blue), but all the cold cathodes I've seen look orange. Who makes the best red?

Thanks


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Someone did their interior red I believe so there should be some pics of it somewhere in this thread. As for lights try and get some logysis meteor lights, they are a VERY good red color with a few different styles of lighting. I ordered 2 and kind of wish I had ordered a few more to put around in the case. My old cathodes were orange to so now I will just smash them or something









Just tried searching for the lights on newegg but all they have are sound activated ones with no reviews so don't know if they are as good as red as the ones I got or not.

EDIT : Found the link to the one I got :

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16800888052

But there discontinued now. Good thing I bought them when I did or I couldn't get them.


----------



## TheMan47

I just picked up an acrylic bar with led end caps. Very nice red color, and not super bright. It's made for auto lighting, so I just have to mod the wiring to make it work, but it should work (I figure since both auto and computers are 12v based). As for color, I spent about 4 hours photoshopping different color interiors (bright and dark red, green, white, blue) and black is really the way to go, so I'm going gloss black (for the reflective properties). I'll post some pics when I can.

Thanks.


----------



## 1krziriceboi

how can you take out the tool less push ins for the 5"1/4 bays cause i want to paint each one of those


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1krziriceboi* 
how can you take out the tool less push ins for the 5"1/4 bays cause i want to paint each one of those

Put a flat screw driver on the left side and push down. It should pop right out.


----------



## 1krziriceboi

serious? cause i feel like i'm putting to much pressure on it that i might break it =.-


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1krziriceboi*


serious? cause i feel like i'm putting to much pressure on it that i might break it =.-


Why does it even matter? You are probably not going to use them all anyways. Just apply some force and it'll come out. If you don't feel save you can always put a bit of cloth on it so you won't scratch it.

And you can reorder them from coolermaster. I got me the first 2 for free!


----------



## TheMan47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Put a flat screw driver on the left side and push down. It should pop right out.


I just used my hands. A lift at one end and a push at the other, and they came right off. Just be careful to not loose the little springs!


----------



## TheMan47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Someone did their interior red I believe so there should be some pics of it somewhere in this thread. As for lights try and get some logysis meteor lights, they are a VERY good red color with a few different styles of lighting. I ordered 2 and kind of wish I had ordered a few more to put around in the case. My old cathodes were orange to so now I will just smash them or something









Just tried searching for the lights on newegg but all they have are sound activated ones with no reviews so don't know if they are as good as red as the ones I got or not.

EDIT : Found the link to the one I got :

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16800888052

But there discontinued now. Good thing I bought them when I did or I couldn't get them.


I just picked up a set of Logisys 6" cold cathodes. Still a little orange, but not bad. Should help light up the case nicely.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Master Zaric Noztcon

Got mine in today tore it apart and started painting...........give updates this weekend.


----------



## twitch101

gtx 480 mounted up.










WC under UV

my camera is crap ha.

anyways, great case for water or air cooling. i previsously had a cooler master v8 in it and still had about a half inch of clearence left.


----------



## TheMan47

Has anybody here ever mounted the psw on the top of the case? Any drawbacks to that? I would rather have a big empty space under my video card with lots of cold air drawn up from the bottom fans for it (since it does intake on the bottom), insead of a very hot powersupply down there messing up the airflow.

Any comments are appreciated.

Edit : The reason I'm asking is that with my old case (Antec 900), when I pulled the PSW out of the case (just to see what would happen because the powersupply fan was always in high mode), the video card ran a lot cooler and with a lower speed on it's fan as well.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMan47*


Has anybody here ever mounted the psw on the top of the case? Any drawbacks to that? I would rather have a big empty space under my videocards with lots of cold air drawn up from the bottom fans for them, insead of a very hot powersupply down there messing up the airflow.

Any comments are appreciated.


That shouldn't be a problem for the PSU as the HAF will allow it to breath; the real problem is whether the cables are long enough to power everything..
Oh, make sure you strap it there somehow; you don't want it falling off the case.


----------



## docpt

Hello, last week i change my antec182 to Haf

Here's the pic

http://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000742.jpg

http://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000745.jpg

http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000751b.jpg


----------



## TheMan47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


That shouldn't be a problem for the PSU as the HAF will allow it to breath; the real problem is whether the cables are long enough to power everything..
Oh, make sure you strap it there somehow; you don't want it falling off the case.


LOL

Maybe I should clarify - I didn't mean on TOP of the case, but AT the top. You can remove the plate with the grommets for water cooling and mount it up there. You'd have to remove the top fan, but I think thats what I'll do. Plus that way I'll have my PSUs fan right above my cpu cooler pulling hot air right off it and out of the case. I hate the fact that Cooler Master has dictated the orientation of the PSUs in this case (my old case had multiple screw holes so you could put it however you wanted it). My PSU has a nice CoolMax emblem on it, and I have to put it towards the inside of the case and get to stare at the "Do not remove me" stickers and how many amps I have on my 12v rails. Ugh.


----------



## TheMan47

Here are a few pics. Still have to work on some cable management. With all the lights on, case is well lit. Not too bright, but you can see all the components. Love the case so far. Also threw in a pic of the cpu overclocked to 4.2 ghz (with turbo always on) and HT turned off. To anyone considering this build, it's completely stable on air cooling. About 30 degrees idle, and with Prime95 and OCCT, about 77 degrees. Nice.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMan47*


LOL

Maybe I should clarify - I didn't mean on TOP of the case, but AT the top. You can remove the plate with the grommets for water cooling and mount it up there. You'd have to remove the top fan, but I think thats what I'll do. Plus that way I'll have my PSUs fan right above my cpu cooler pulling hot air right off it and out of the case. I hate the fact that Cooler Master has dictated the orientation of the PSUs in this case (my old case had multiple screw holes so you could put it however you wanted it). My PSU has a nice CoolMax emblem on it, and I have to put it towards the inside of the case and get to stare at the "Do not remove me" stickers and how many amps I have on my 12v rails. Ugh.


Oh, that shouldn't be a problem at all then.
I was like, wth, is he so desperate of space?


----------



## Ackmanc

I just got my HAF the other day. Love it so far. Dropped my temps way down from my cramped and dated TT Lanfire. I know a lot of you love the red but I changed my front fan out for blue because everything else I have is blue/green(go nVidia). I have cathodes on the way to make the green pop a little more and plan to paint the inside when the weather starts getting warmer. Anyone have any suggestions as to the best place to mount cathodes? Most of my UV reactant stiff is toward the drive bays. Ill post some pics once I get them installed.


----------



## TheMan47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ackmanc*


I just got my HAF the other day. Love it so far. Dropped my temps way down from my cramped and dated TT Lanfire. I know a lot of you love the red but I changed my front fan out for blue because everything else I have is blue/green(go nVidia). I have cathodes on the way to make the green pop a little more and plan to paint the inside when the weather starts getting warmer. Anyone have any suggestions as to the best place to mount cathodes? Most of my UV reactant stiff is toward the drive bays. Ill post some pics once I get them installed.


I mounted two 6" red cathodes at the top of the case - there is a little lip at the top where, once mounted, you can barely see them (except through the top of the case at a weird angle) and the light really fills the case up nicely. You might also try mounting it vertically along the hdd case. There should be enough of a lip there to hide the lights from view.


----------



## Crooksy

add me up, i got mine today! im very happy with it. dropped 8C - 10C


----------



## Ackmanc

your samich looks yummy, roast beef??


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheMan47* 
Has anybody here ever mounted the psw on the top of the case? Any drawbacks to that? I would rather have a big empty space under my video card with lots of cold air drawn up from the bottom fans for it (since it does intake on the bottom), insead of a very hot powersupply down there messing up the airflow.

Any comments are appreciated.

If you do that you can then fit 2x double rads instead of a triple and a single.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*


If you do that you can then fit 2x double rads instead of a triple and a single.


I am not near mine now but I can almost guarantee that a 240 radiator will not fix without modifications. You could move the fan forward but you would have to drill new holes and remove some of the metal below the plastic top to allow airflow. It not impossible but just not setup to do it.


----------



## TheMan47

Well, after putting the cable management issue to the side for a few days to catch up with some work, I decided it was time to tackle the beast.

Thats when I ran into some trouble. I am unable to get the back panel to fit with the main (24 pin) power cable coming around the back of the system.

Since I am (apparently) the only person having this problem, I have to think it has something to do with the power supply being mounted at the top of the case. Thats the only thing thats different between my build and any others I have looked at. Howerver, that just doesn't make sense to me - all the cables are being routed behind the mother board tray, they all have the same number of wires with basically the same sleeving, so, unless my power connector has really thick insulation on the individual wires, I can't think of any reason why it shouldn't fit between the mobo tray and back pannel.

This is driving me nuts.

Any help, thoughts, or comments are appreciated.


----------



## Touge180SX

I have 2x 220 rads in mine.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMan47*


Well, after putting the cable management issue to the side for a few days to catch up with some work, I decided it was time to tackle the beast.

Thats when I ran into some trouble. I am unable to get the back panel to fit with the main (24 pin) power cable coming around the back of the system.

Since I am (apparently) the only person having this problem, I have to think it has something to do with the power supply being mounted at the top of the case. Thats the only thing thats different between my build and any others I have looked at. Howerver, that just doesn't make sense to me - all the cables are being routed behind the mother board tray, they all have the same number of wires with basically the same sleeving, so, unless my power connector has really thick insulation on the individual wires, I can't think of any reason why it shouldn't fit between the mobo tray and back pannel.

This is driving me nuts.

Any help, thoughts, or comments are appreciated.



Push harder?


----------



## drew630

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheMan47* 
Well, after putting the cable management issue to the side for a few days to catch up with some work, I decided it was time to tackle the beast.

Thats when I ran into some trouble. I am unable to get the back panel to fit with the main (24 pin) power cable coming around the back of the system.

Since I am (apparently) the only person having this problem, I have to think it has something to do with the power supply being mounted at the top of the case. Thats the only thing thats different between my build and any others I have looked at. Howerver, that just doesn't make sense to me - all the cables are being routed behind the mother board tray, they all have the same number of wires with basically the same sleeving, so, unless my power connector has really thick insulation on the individual wires, I can't think of any reason why it shouldn't fit between the mobo tray and back pannel.

This is driving me nuts.

Any help, thoughts, or comments are appreciated.

Which hole are you running the wires through on the top? A picture might also help.


----------



## Oatsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JordanWillis*


add me up, i got mine today! im very happy with it. dropped 8C - 10C

Snip


You may aswell of not bothered putting lettuce on that thing.


----------



## blueblazer96

Has anyone ordered from here-http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&filter_id=23, I've always used newegg but they dont have these fans.
Wondering if anyone else has these or not?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueblazer96*


Has anyone ordered from here-http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&filter_id=23, I've always used newegg but they dont have these fans.
Wondering if anyone else has these or not?



You can order directly from the CM site if you don't feel save there.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueblazer96* 
Has anyone ordered from here-http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&filter_id=23, I've always used newegg but they dont have these fans.
Wondering if anyone else has these or not?

Performance PC's is great! I have ordered tons of my WC stuff from there with no problems. Completely safe.


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueblazer96* 
Has anyone ordered from here-http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&filter_id=23, I've always used newegg but they dont have these fans.
Wondering if anyone else has these or not?

They are great. That is where i got my blue 230mm fan. Same day shipping usually and got my fan within 3 days. Super fast and very legit.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueblazer96* 
Has anyone ordered from here-http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&filter_id=23, I've always used newegg but they dont have these fans.
Wondering if anyone else has these or not?

Yes Fast shipping, good selection and quick email service with customer service.


----------



## TheMan47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Push harder?









LOL.

I did. It finally went on (barely). Ha.


----------



## TheMan47

Did you know that you could attach a 120mm fan to the plates that sit in the 5 1/2" drive bays? Not sure if it helps cool anything, but it looks cool.


----------



## zninja

Hi all!









Please add the new guy as a HAF932 owner. I just picked it up yesterday and have been amazed using it for the last 3hrs...it's under my desk, and my legs are actually cold in jeans from this thing!

I love it!!

Not modded it yet, but I did do a nice job of cable-management after reading this thread for like a month over and over. I'll post pics tomorrow.

Peace!

Oh, what temp programs do you guys use? I'm using Speedfan 4.37, but one temp is WAY off: it reads 89C for one of my hdds, but the rest are idle at 25-30C, and my cpu is below 20C...so it doesn't make sense.

Cheers!


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMan47*


Did you know that you could attach a 120mm fan to the plates that sit in the 5 1/2" drive bays? Not sure if it helps cool anything, but it looks cool.


0.o how easy is that to do? does it require any modding or additional equipment or is there actually somewhere to screw the fan into nicely? I ask because I'm about to build a new system in a HAF and I would absolutely LOVE to have a fan right there to cool off my ram... Also it does look pretty awesome and I'll have the same config in terms of the top two drive bays being the only ones used. Quick reply would be great - ordering the last few parts in a couple days and would hate to have to pay shipping for just a fan alone.


----------



## TheMan47

As long as you keep the panels behind the bay covers in place, the holes that are predrilled in them line up perfectly with two holes on a 120mm fan. I was a little nervous about rattling, but it's silent. I took a pic closer up to help ya see what I'm talking about. Sorry, my camera sucks - no macro mode.

FYI - I used an Antec Tricool fan.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheMan47* 
As long as you keep the panels behind the bay covers in place, the holes that are predrilled in them line up perfectly with two holes on a 120mm fan. I was a little nervous about rattling, but it's silent. I took a pic closer up to help ya see what I'm talking about. Sorry, my camera sucks - no macro mode.

FYI - I used an Antec Tricool fan.

Beautiful, thanks much, I'll go find myself a nice quiet red led fan on newegg now to add to my next shipment


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Aw, the club is closed?








I have a HAF932.


----------



## drew630

^ I want more pictures of that. That looks pretty cool!! Have you finished it yet or are you still in the process?


----------



## Ackmanc

Is anyone interested in purchasing my red led 230mm fan? It has never been spun.. switched it out for a blue one when the case came in so i have no need for it. Ill sell it for $25 and that includes shipping. Just let me know.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Illusion Of Progress*












That paint looks smooth.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


^ I want more pictures of that. That looks pretty cool!! Have you finished it yet or are you still in the process?


It's still in process. I'm letting the paint cure and trying to figure out how I'm going to fix my side panel without it looking completely wrecked.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


That paint looks smooth.










Thanks


----------



## Ackmanc

Ok, almost done with my build. Painted the inside black and Sleeved my naked cables. Laid down a coat of primer first then a couple coats of Rustoleum Hammered Black. The texture is really close to the paint job CM gives you stock. First interior paint job so some parts may look a little rough but overall I was pretty happy with it all. Still waiting on my cold cathodes to come in to really make that green shine and viola I am done.


----------



## Glacialis

Not a member of the club yet, but I hope to be soon.









How likely is it that I'll be able to laser cut either of the side panels? From the pictures I've seen, the right panel has a raised X in a square pattern, which makes it difficult to cut a pattern and have it look good.

Are there replacement panels that are flat? Should I even think about cutting the left panel?

TIA


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMan47*


Has anybody here ever mounted the psw on the top of the case? Any drawbacks to that? I would rather have a big empty space under my video card with lots of cold air drawn up from the bottom fans for it (since it does intake on the bottom), insead of a very hot powersupply down there messing up the airflow.

Any comments are appreciated.

Edit : The reason I'm asking is that with my old case (Antec 900), when I pulled the PSW out of the case (just to see what would happen because the powersupply fan was always in high mode), the video card ran a lot cooler and with a lower speed on it's fan as well.


I have my psu mounted on the top and I have great temperatures. My only downside with it is that it's almost touching my heatsink (hyper z600) but that's cause it's a massive HS. I have two fans on the bottom blowing air onto my video card. You may wanna use the casters if you have fans on the bottom so that there's enough room for air to be pulled through


----------



## Kyle659

Here's my HAF.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Mine: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...lack-guts.html


----------



## ounderfla69

After breaking my Sata connector on my HAF I did an Erma for a new interface board. I received the part today and what I received was the complete top plastic piece with new cables. It is not the same one as the one included originally with the case, the connectors to the interface board for the cables are not the type like on the motherboards but more of the U shaped push that hold better. Also there is 2 tabs molded into the top that hold a ziptie hold for the cables. It is on the side opposite the fill port. If you remove the rubber from the top of the case there is the fill port and 5 screw holes, between the center one and the rear one there is 2 small slots where the tabs are. It looks like a better design but where the cables are tied up there is no easy way to redirect the cables back to the slot. I wonder if they put a new hole near there to allow the cables through. So if anybody who was this new top is there a new hole in the top of the case or is the wire just wound around some how.


----------



## Ackmanc

Ok, after a month my cathodes finally came in. Thank you noob ebay seller. Can't complain too much for i got them for $5 with shipping but here she is all complete.









The switch for the cathodes originally was suppose to go in rear slot but it just so happen to fit behind the top/front panel.


----------



## eSanto

**SOLD**I have a red led 230mm fan I'm not using for my build. Pulled it out of a brand new HAF. Anyone have a blue 230mm they want to trade?

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Whats with people and their blue pcs


----------



## shredzy

Can anyone confirm that the swifttech mcr320 can fit on the top with no modifications?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shredzy*


Can anyone confirm that the swifttech mcr320 can fit on the top with no modifications?


It will fit but will render the top 5.25 bay useless which is not a problem for most.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
It will fit but will render the top 5.25 bay useless which is not a problem for most.









Cheers


----------



## Zippit

I just redid my water loop. I'll post pics when I get my camera back from my sister.


----------



## lllizzadro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Well, finally finished putting the second loop in my HAF and everything looks good. All components are listed in my sig along with a link to my build log with a lot more pics. Here are some for everyone! Comments are always welcome!









Hey Touge. I see that you're running your 920 at 4.2 Ghz. I'm getting ready to buy a new build with a i7 920, 6x2 GB of OCZ Platinum and Tri-Sli GeForce GTX 285's. So I figured I might want to go with liquid cooling this time around. I see that you got a pretty nice loop going there and was wondering if you'd mind giving a n00basaurus rex some help with liquid cooling.


----------



## Zippit

How is this for a HAF?

I'm probably going to paint it somewhere this week.


----------



## arkheii

Those are some refreshing colors you have there Zippit. What brand are those orange fans on the side panel?


----------



## Zippit

click

Great looking... bad performing... I'm going to replace them for some NF-S12's. Well not like they are really sucky but they are LOUD!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lllizzadro* 
Hey Touge. I see that you're running your 920 at 4.2 Ghz. I'm getting ready to buy a new build with a i7 920, 6x2 GB of OCZ Platinum and Tri-Sli GeForce GTX 285's. So I figured I might want to go with liquid cooling this time around. I see that you got a pretty nice loop going there and was wondering if you'd mind giving a n00basaurus rex some help with liquid cooling.

No problem, just PM me with your questions!


----------



## DeathTyrant

Woohoo, I have just fitted my new Enermax Revolution PSU!








It was a tight bloody fit actually! I had to take out the PSU tray-support thingy at the bottom first, and then slotted the secondary slidy-tray bit back in to support it.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

that psu is sooo effecient


----------



## Technophobe

Does anyone know where I can get the 230mm fan grills from? Tried Coolermaster direct and apparently not available separatly - strange, I thought every detachable piece would be available as a spare part...

Doesn't have to be Coolermaster specific.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Let me join this HAF932 club!

heres my semi-build log + PICS!
Water cooled!


----------



## Hayday

Requesting permission to land!


----------



## K10

Put me up there


----------



## ashtyler

update:

with CM V8
with Kingston HyperX x4g 1066


----------



## ashtyler

Red Devil HAF

door closed










door open


----------



## JerseyDubbin

some nice looking cases here but def room for improvement with cable management. This case as awesome potential and is def an option for this summer when i upgrade my case from this POS.


----------



## cometman

Ok i am looking to get one of these cases this weekend from frys (hopefully) and i need some questions answered

1. If you drill out the rivets on the case, how do you get the parts reattached to the chassis?

2. What is the model of the 140mm fan on the back? What are the specs on it? It looks like this case would have positive air pressure w/ the stock fans.


----------



## DeathTyrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cometman* 
2. What is the model of the 140mm fan on the back? What are the specs on it? It looks like this case would have positive air pressure w/ the stock fans.

Coolermaster. Don't know the specs.


----------



## cometman

Quote:

Coolermaster. Don't know the specs.
....I salute you captain obvious lol


----------



## mlprrj

cometman, after you drill out rivets you replace riviets with a rivet gun. i picked up mine at local ace hardware store. i used 1/8 rivets. the gun was about 20 dollars. i picked up my haf case, ive read through all this thread and learned alot. I took my case apart and painted it black and red. Im going to be putting together a system over time, watercooled.


----------



## DeathTyrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cometman* 
....I salute you captain obvious lol









Ok smart-ass, here's your answer: HAF 932 Rear fan specs

Second result down...


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cometman* 
Ok i am looking to get one of these cases this weekend from frys (hopefully) and i need some questions answered

1. If you drill out the rivets on the case, how do you get the parts reattached to the chassis?

2. What is the model of the 140mm fan on the back? What are the specs on it? It looks like this case would have positive air pressure w/ the stock fans.

Specs for the rear 140mm fan:
Rear: 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA, obviously made by Cooler Master. And yes there would be positve pressure as there are x2 230mm fans as intake and only 1 230mm exhaust and a 140mm exhaust fan.

And use a rivet gun in the same spots to put it back together, as mention above.


----------



## Compaddict

*http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2810 (Specs tab)

Front:* 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, *110 CFM*, 19 dBA
*Side:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, *110 CFM*, 19 dBA
*Top:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, *110 CFM*, 19 dBA
*Rear:* 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA, *(*~55 CFM?)*
*CM does list a 120x25cm @ 1200rpm @ 44cfm +/- 10% So ~55CFM is my guess

This case was designed for positive air flow. I say that because every side of this case has vent areas, including both side panels. With the front and side fans pushing 220cfm inside and the top and rear fans only pulling out ~165cfm, the rest has to flow out of the vents.

Thanks everyone for your tips and tricks. My HAF 932 is on it's way and I can't wait to start taking it apart.


----------



## ounderfla69

the 140MM fan does not movs much air at all. I cut the grill out in the back and ordered a Scythe 140mm fan but didnt realize the Scythe fans use 120mm mounting holes and I removed the 120mm holes. I then ordered a 140 Yate Loons and it definitely moves more air. I have 6 Blue High Speed drawing air in through the radiator, the front 230MM pulling in, the 140mm and 4 high speed yate loons blowing out.


----------



## MeeksMan13




----------



## B-roca

can i join i just got my haf


----------



## GreenFox

This is my Coolermaster HAF Watercooled


----------



## Hayday

That. Is. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## GreenFox

Thanks Hayday I really like this Case !


----------



## mlprrj

really nice


----------



## mlprrj

here's some pictures of my haf classified project












[/URL][/IMG]













and yes i did change that bright blue led for red one's. as of now im waiting for my classified board that i just ordered.


----------



## spacegoast

Awesome paint job mlprrj







I am going for a similar color scheme too. Of course I will have make a little different.


----------



## mlprrj

Thank you. I'm going for the black and red theme. I'll be watercooling cpu and gpu's, using some uv red tubing. I'm still looking at rad's and fesser's seems to always be sold out. I want to have a good triple rad on top and another rad somewhere else. I'd prefer to have my wc all internal. This case is really amazing and im glad i got one. It's really easy to work with and so many different ways to set it up. I'll keep pictures coming. I should be getting my classified in a few days, i cant wait. I'd also like to thank everyone for sharing pictures and making worklogs. plenty of idea's and very helpful.


----------



## mikergt

hi im new in this forum and i have an HAF932... in today i will post its photos...
im not speak very good english...


----------



## detroitpc313




----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitpc313* 
*snip*

Nice switches on the front-top there.

Perhaps resizing those pics to 12x10 would be good







. Move people have 19 or 20" monitors.


----------



## ounderfla69

Nice I like those switches, I have my reservoir mounted the same way except the Pump a D5 with a Detroit Thermal top is mounted directly under the reservoir removing the need for a 90 degree Elbow.


----------



## mikergt

And now my pc!:

Inside neons off:

Inside neons off:

Inside neons on:

Internal 120mm fan + 140mm fan:

Top 23cm fan + 1 12cm fan led blue:

My PC 1:

My PC 2:

Fanbus:


----------



## docpt

Hello!

mikergt how do you put the fan 140mm on your HAF ?


----------



## -Muggz-

Im In!!! Just got mine last week.


----------



## Robilar

Can you move the fan mounted in the door to the front? I ask because I'm doing a build for a mate with one (I only had a HAF for myself for a couple of days before I got rid of it... stock fans are pathetic) and he wants blue LED only.

If the door fan can be moved to the front, then I can easily mount four 120mm fans into the door and then no red LED's.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

The 230mm on the door? I believe so.
You could always cut the red LED's or replace them with blue ones though.


----------



## Robilar

I can use the red LED fan in my cosmos S door (it matches the red LED's) so it won't go to waste.

I figured they were all the same based on this pic from a review


----------



## -Muggz-

Dont see where youd have an issue


----------



## ounderfla69

Yes all 3 fans are interchangable.


----------



## B-roca

hi guys is there any way to make those blue led power and hdd lights not so bright i like the color of them its just when you try and look at the case you get blinded they are tooo bright


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
hi guys is there any way to make those blue led power and hdd lights not so bright i like the color of them its just when you try and look at the case you get blinded they are tooo bright

The only real way to do that would be to change them out with some low-level blue LEDs as far as I know. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
The only real way to do that would be to change them out with some low-level blue LEDs as far as I know. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

I think some resistors would work too.


----------



## MeeksMan13

I've been considering doing a mod with using a digital picture frame as a temp monitor, cpu/ram usage monitor, etc. (like the g15's screen). I like to get ideas from people to start forming my own, so do y'all have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## B-roca

thanks for the tips


----------



## Robilar

Just threw my stuff in a HAF (while assembling my WC and Mountain Mods case). First thing I did was strip out a whack of parts, move the side fan to the front (removing the red LED fan).

Then I put in 4 blue LED Antec Tri-Cools in the door.

Temps are quite respectable.

If I keep it, I will get the paint stripped off it and get the entire unit powdercoated.

*The stock fans in this case are truly pathetic though*. I left exhaust fans in place as its not important. All the front fan does is cool the hard drive. If you put your hand behind the hdd cage no air from the fan actually makes it through it. They should have aligned it vertically (lined hdd lengthwise with case). It would have decreased airflow resistance.

Also what is the point of having a front red case fan and then use blue led's for the power and hdd activity lights? (Which is why I switched the fans around and used blue LED fans instead).

Also, the bottom 120mm fan mount should be forward about 2" to accomodate larger power supplies (like mine). Poor placement to say the least.


----------



## kinubic

got my haf last saturday on my trip to vegas, still on my way to building my system. will post pics soon! btw loving the RED haf's in here.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Just threw my stuff in a HAF (while assembling my WC and Mountain Mods case). First thing I did was strip out a whack of parts, move the side fan to the front (removing the red LED fan).

Then I put in 4 blue LED Antec Tri-Cools in the door.

Temps are quite respectable.

If I keep it, I will get the paint stripped off it and get the entire unit powdercoated.

*The stock fans in this case are truly pathetic though*. I left exhaust fans in place as its not important. All the front fan does is cool the hard drive. If you put your hand behind the hdd cage no air from the fan actually makes it through it. They should have aligned it vertically (lined hdd lengthwise with case). It would have decreased airflow resistance.

Also what is the point of having a front red case fan and then use blue led's for the power and hdd activity lights? (Which is why I switched the fans around and used blue LED fans instead).

Also, the bottom 120mm fan mount should be forward about 2" to accomodate larger power supplies (like mine). Poor placement to say the least.


Sadly, I agree. At first I loved how quiet my machine was, not needing (or so I thought) the extra fans I had in my last case. Well I keep reaching in and trying to feel a breeze one would expect from the large fans, to find it wasnt there. I ordered 3 more 230mm fans that will replace these, also there is a tray in the 5.25" bays that slides out. I put 2 120mm fans on it. One in the front of the tray and one on the back. It has created a nice flow of air that directly goes towards my V8 Cooler right towards the back. This has helped tremendously.. It wasnt designed for this purpose but it certainly fits them perfectly.









You owners know the tray im talking about...


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Muggz-* 
also there is a tray in the 5.25" bays that slides out. I put 2 120mm fans on it. One in the front of the tray and one on the back. It has created a nice flow of air that directly goes towards my V8 Cooler right towards the back. This has helped tremendously.. It wasnt designed for this purpose but it certainly fits them perfectly.









You owners know the tray im talking about...

wow i didnt think of that! thanks for the tip hahahah! def going to try this out. im guessing ur cdroms are way up the top bays to make room for the fans? lol

.. just wondeirng if anyone uses ventrillo? basically what im trying to do is use the front case panel as mic and line out(for vent) while the back sound panel for another output as sound. but in vent thers no other option to choose which line out to use. so im getting the same sound from headphone and my regular speakers. what im trying to do is have vent sound on my headphoens and regular music/other stuff comign out of the speakers? i cud be able to do this with a diffrent mobo but for my mobo and cse right now dosnt seem to work.


----------



## Compuzen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Muggz-* 
Sadly, I agree. At first I loved how quiet my machine was, not needing (or so I thought) the extra fans I had in my last case. Well I keep reaching in and trying to feel a breeze one would expect from the large fans, to find it wasnt there. I ordered 3 more 230mm fans that will replace these, also there is a tray in the 5.25" bays that slides out. I put 2 120mm fans on it. One in the front of the tray and one on the back. It has created a nice flow of air that directly goes towards my V8 Cooler right towards the back. This has helped tremendously.. It wasnt designed for this purpose but it certainly fits them perfectly.









You owners know the tray im talking about...

Awesome. +Rep for the idea. I love how quite it is, but I think I'll be switching out the stock fans soon and add your idea while I'm at it. Thanks Muggz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
wow i didnt think of that! thanks for the tip hahahah! def going to try this out. im guessing ur cdroms are way up the top bays to make room for the fans? lol

.. just wondeirng if anyone uses ventrillo? basically what im trying to do is use the front case panel as mic and line out(for vent) while the back sound panel for another output as sound. but in vent thers no other option to choose which line out to use. so im getting the same sound from headphone and my regular speakers. what im trying to do is have vent sound on my headphoens and regular music/other stuff comign out of the speakers? i cud be able to do this with a diffrent mobo but for my mobo and cse right now dosnt seem to work.


I think thats going to be a hardware decider. I'd dig through the sound cards software to see if it will allow for that.


----------



## -Muggz-

NP it works great guys

I think its designed to fit a fan controller, since there is that front panel mounting grate. But I have other Fan Cont. that I use.


----------



## KidRobot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
.. just wondeirng if anyone uses ventrillo? basically what im trying to do is use the front case panel as mic and line out(for vent) while the back sound panel for another output as sound. but in vent thers no other option to choose which line out to use. so im getting the same sound from headphone and my regular speakers. what im trying to do is have vent sound on my headphoens and regular music/other stuff comign out of the speakers? i cud be able to do this with a diffrent mobo but for my mobo and cse right now dosnt seem to work.

Yes there is, I use to do that often. Headset = Teampseak/Ventrilo and desktop speakers would be playing music.

Click around there should be an option for "Output device" under Setup or Settings.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KidRobot* 
Yes there is, I use to do that often. Headset = Teampseak/Ventrilo and desktop speakers would be playing music.

Click around there should be an option for "Output device" under Setup or Settings.

thanks for the input. i tried reinstalling drivers etc etc and it only shows this on my vent usually theres another audio selectable but not now.
so both sounds are the same on headphones and speakers.


----------



## mlprrj

hi everyone, i just wanted to update everyone on how things are coming along. I got my classified board. I also was able to get my fesser triple rad, finally. I still need some fans. I was wondering if i would be able to fit the 120x 38mm ones. And which are the best quiet fans to get. The next thing i got on order is the I7 920, and heatkiller for it. Things are coming together slowly but surely. But im kind of glad because ive been enjoying everything that much more. instead of my last pc i built which i pretty much got everything at once and slapped it all together.. So this time around taking it slow. Well here's some more pic's let me know what you think.


----------



## -Muggz-

Thats looking pretty slick bud. Diggin the red and such. well done.


----------



## MeeksMan13

mlprrj, that looks great man. I wanted to upgrade most of my stuff to the i7 and the classified board, but wouldn't you know it, I'm a poor college student lol. I like seein what you're doin with it, the classified board goes really well with the HAF


----------



## Edgey

How is this case rated stock? I see alot of people say the fans are crap, yet I see others say that it's dropped their cpu temps by 10 degrees.

Goign from my mATX case I should see a fair improvement, shouldn't I?


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgey* 
How is this case rated stock? I see alot of people say the fans are crap, yet I see others say that it's dropped their cpu temps by 10 degrees.

Goign from my mATX case I should see a fair improvement, shouldn't I?










A lot of variables there in regards to peeps' temp drops...But overall the design should give you a drop. I cant speak directly for the case itself because I also upgraded the CPU cooler at the same time. I am seeing over 10*C drops for sure though.

The front 230mm fan is a joke, and the other 2 are decent but not great. My room temp is about 21*C at the most, so naturally with all that airflow, my system stays nice and cool.

Its a wonderful case and I will always recommend it, but you should know not to expect a lot from the stock 230mm's I switched them out for higher CFM fans and put them on a controller.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgey* 
How is this case rated stock? I see alot of people say the fans are crap, yet I see others say that it's dropped their cpu temps by 10 degrees.

Goign from my mATX case I should see a fair improvement, shouldn't I?









The temps were pretty good with the stock fans for me. I upgraded the fans in steps:

I put an antec tricool on the top and one on the bottom and that dropped my temp a few degrees. (cpu temp dropped 2 or 3 and the video card dropped about the same)

I change my config to 2 antecs on bottom, a TT thunderblade on top, and 2 on my cooler and that dropped my another 4 or 5 degrees. (cpu temp dropped 4 or 5 and the video card dropped 2 or 3)

And the biggest difference was changing my side 23cm fan. I replaced it with 4 Scythe S-Flexes. They dropped my cpu another 2 or 3 degrees and it dropped my gtx 260 20 or 30.

The airflow is great in this case even with the shoddy 23cm fans. If you spend the extra money to replace the fans, you can drop your temps a fantastic amount.


----------



## mlprrj

Thanks guys.. I think things are turning out pretty good with it as well. I too am pretty much poor. I bought my last pc that built with my tax return last year. I had my system for just a year until i had that itch to do something different. So i sold my old system to a friend of mine. So with each payment i get from him i get to buy something new for this project. It's a win win situation. My friend got the pc of his dreams and i get to build another pc hopefully a better one. I'll keep pictures coming as things progress.


----------



## xguntherc

Nice work, the classified is sweet. I just hope you'll be adding triple SLI to that baby. or at least SLI and a physx card.

Also edgy.. yes you should see a drop in temps with a bigger case, better airflow. For starters you have a sweet system, in a TINY case, with a ghetto CPU cooler. with a better cooler, that Q9550 could hit 4.0 Ghz with the same temps you have now, or better. I'd get a good airflow case like the CM690, the HAF 932, or the Antec 900 and you'd have some better temps.


----------



## Edgey

I have a xigmatek s1283 that I can't use in my current case, I think a HAF and the bolt through mounting kit are going to be my next purchases.

I'll keep my matx board for now as it is great for my needs, logical next step will be an i7 anyway, just not yet!


----------



## Edgey

On question - If I ditch the front fan and replace it with a 120mm antec tricool will it be better or worse than the stock fan? I really really don't like the red as daft as it may sound!


----------



## B-roca

max cfm of tricool =79
cfm of a haf 230mm fan =110
and the tricool will be louder


----------



## mlprrj

Thanks xguntherc, i do plan on using the classified board to it's potential. It's really exciting just thinking about it. I followed your build from start to finish very carefully, and i really enjoyed everything you did with your build, including all the pictures. How's everything running? If you could of did anything different what would that be? I have my I7 920 with the heatkiller on it's way. Im then just going over how i'm going to do my loop. For now im just getting for the cpu. As you may have seen i got my hands on 1 triple fesser, im sure ill be getting another down the road. I'll proably get the same pump you did, a multi option res, and some 7/16 red tubing. Can i use 120x38mm fans? Or will they need to be 120x20 or 25mm? I'm mounting the triple rad just how you did with the fans pulling in air from the top. Next i'll be getting some of those new corsair dominator gt's, and a couple raptors. I should be able to fire some stuff up from there and play around alittle until i get my gpu's. I'm looking at those evga hydro 285's. They look nice. I've also looked at the 295's. Who know's by the that time there may be some other choices to hold out for. Like i've said im taking my time on this one and going to enjoy every minute doing so. Sorry for the long post. I had alot i wanted to say.


----------



## ccstechnologies

I am very jellious of you elites that have this case, You guys make me bummed.... Oh well...


----------



## GoOffroad

Dang, glad too see this thread is going strong. Keep it up guys!


----------



## B-roca

is it just me or is the way that the HAF's side panels go on weird?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


is it just me or is the way that the HAF's side panels go on weird?


I have to push it against the case sometimes to put the thumb screws in, but after a few weeks I started to not even notice it


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I have to push it against the case sometimes to put the thumb screws in, but after a few weeks I started to not even notice it


same here i have to push the botum left corner up to get the humbscrew on but after you have doen it 50 billion times you get used to it

but its the way that they like pull up then out but i guess not as weird as the cosmos side panels


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


same here i have to push the botum left corner up to get the humbscrew on but after you have doen it 50 billion times you get used to it

but its the way that they like pull up then out but i guess not as weird as the cosmos side panels


yeah, i have that too. I was thinking about trying to figure out why but it's not really a big deal (to me, at least). It still looks frickin amazing lol


----------



## -Muggz-

maybe because you have cables routed behind it? therefore you have to push a little harder? lol ( like what has been said, once you do it enough its 2nd nature)

If you are talking about the clear side panel, then you arent using the tongue and groove that its been designed with.


----------



## MeeksMan13

It does it for both of the panels. It's done it since I originally got the case


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
It does it for both of the panels. It's done it since I originally got the case

same here its just the lower left corner you just have to push it up a little then put the thumbscrews in but it doesn't matter and i don't care what other people say about the looks of this case it looks ****ing awesome


----------



## halifax1

Add me to this!


----------



## DanyL

Add me too.

230mm FAN + Audio sensitivity LED's:







YouTube - DanyL's Liquid CS HAF project - 230mm FAN + Audio sensitivity LED's


----------



## bolobolo

im using this case now -_-


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Im working on project timez right now with water and cable management. ill post here with some tips and tricks when i get it started and it gets here


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bolobolo*


im using this case now -_-











so clean and tripple sli good job


----------



## mlprrj

i just got I7 920 today. I'm about to place an order for the rest of my water loop, within a couple weeks, along with my dom's gt's. I may need some help figuring out which gpu's to use. 295 in quad sli, or 285 tri sli. I need feedback. Please comment and give your idea's and remember i got classified board, i need to use this board to it's potential.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


so clean and tripple sli good job


That because nothing is connected yet.


----------



## -HAZE-

Hey guys, I have one too. The first thing I did was cut out the red LEDs and soldered in some blue ones. Next, I'm going to put 4 blue fans in the door. My XFX 260 GTX Black Edition is coming today, can't wait!!!

*Edit*

I think I'm going to go for the Rosewill 2000 RPM ones. Anyone have these? They do the job and are cheap. What do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200049


----------



## mlprrj

update... Just ordered my 1866 dominator gt's, and 300 Raptor. The rest of waterloop should be coming soon. I'll get some pic's up as things come along.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-HAZE-*


Hey guys, I have one too. The first thing I did was cut out the red LEDs and soldered in some blue ones. Next, I'm going to put 4 blue fans in the door. My XFX 260 GTX Black Edition is coming today, can't wait!!!

*Edit*

I think I'm going to go for the Rosewill 2000 RPM ones. Anyone have these? They do the job and are cheap. What do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200049


I have these:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22036

Thye work and look good.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

some more contributions to this thread: HAF w/ dual triple 120 radiators: XSPC RX360 & MCR320.


----------



## marl

Ordered this case today.







Decided I really needed more room compared to my 690. So, I went for a full tower. Will be coming next week and will definitely post pics up.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*











Heres a pic of mine with all the 230's swapped out with 120's. I didn't swap out the front because I don't believe there is a mounting for a 120mm fan and just replacing it would be pointless almost.


Are those TriCools? I saw in your other pics that it looked a little orange, was that beacuase of the cold cathodes? Was thinkin about getting the Apevia's when I get my case, but I'll spend a few more bucks and go for these









@Robilar: Mind postin any pics of your rig with the P6T in it


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bolobolo* 
im using this case now -_-










you haven't plugged in the graphics cards?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Yogi*   Are those TriCools? I saw in your other pics that it looked a little orange, was that beacuase of the cold cathodes? Was thinkin about getting the Apevia's when I get my case, but I'll spend a few more bucks and go for these







  
Ya there the antec tricools. They stupid cold cathode I have on the bottom makes them look orange. Added 2 red meteor lights on each side of my case now, looks wicked.

Uploading a small little video I just made of some of my different lighting modes the meteor lights have. There really cool but they are discontinued now from newegg, they got sound activated ones instead it seems. Good thing I got them a week before they decided to do that









  
 Photobucket Video  <!-- AME - Photobucket Video Embed - AME --> <div%20style=


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JordanWillis*


you haven't plugged in the graphics cards?


yea thats what people do to try to show off their neat cable management, by not plugging anything in and posting pics of their incomplete product.


----------



## -Muggz-

Whoohoo the HAF is really jumping up in sales. This is great, I love this case.


----------



## Extreme_kid

I just got one for $90







Plz add my name !


----------



## kinubic

ok so 2 days ago i noticed that one of my usb ports in front broke? how? heres the pic. basically the one thats edited lost its black thing? that holds the gold things in the usb? is there a way to fix it LOL?

im tempted to send it back to frys i still have the reciept and all! but then i modded the lights? red to blue? and bit lazy to change them back to blue.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
ok so 2 days ago i noticed that one of my usb ports in front broke? how? heres the pic. basically the one thats edited lost its black thing? that holds the gold things in the usb? is there a way to fix it LOL?

im tempted to send it back to frys i still have the reciept and all! but then i modded the lights? red to blue? and bit lazy to change them back to blue.

Goto coolermaster's website and fill out a Erma. I broke my sata connector and they sent a new one free of charge. It took about 3 weeks but hey, it was free.


----------



## kinubic

Thanks jsut sent in an erma!wasnt sure what the serial number was. but hope it gets through and they send me a replacement


----------



## tensionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Muggz-*


Whoohoo the HAF is really jumping up in sales. This is great, I love this case.


Haha this is the first time I've seen your sig!


----------



## marl

Here's mine. Got it earlier in the week. Absolutely love this case and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*


Haha this is the first time I've seen your sig!










HAHA!!! awesome!!!









EDIT I just remembered what topic that was... here it is post# 153


----------



## bluphysted

Fellas..

I stumbled upon this thread, and haven't read it through it's entirity yet.. just thought I get this post in for any potential replies, incase I don't find the answers I'm looking for.

I've been sitting on the fence for ages now in regards to buying a case. I was so disappointed in most cases out there that I was going to build my own (still may).

Short list of me parts (wet)

Nvidia eVGA 790i Ultra Mainboard
8400 Intel - V2 Fuzion Waterblock
2 x BFG 9800 GTX OCX w/ XSPC Full Cover Waterblocks
1000W Coolermaster RealPower Pro PSU
120.3 Thermochill Rad
MCP655 Pump

Basically.. my problem with most cases I've researched, is that regardless of how huge the case is, the bottom of the motherboard is almost *always* nearly butted up against something.. be it the bottom of the case, the top of the case, or some sort of divider plate. This interferes with barbs/line coming out of the 2nd GPU in SLI.

I don't get it!

I could use a 90 elbow there, I guess.. but I still don't understand why most cases don't see this problem. Most of the water cooled rigs I've seen don't have the GPUs in the loop, or aren't SLI.

I noticed that the HAF has the option to stash the PSU on the top, or on the bottom.. so I thought that would the space for a nice wide loop from the bottom of the 2nd 9800.

But.. then I realized that I need to stash that honkin' 120.3 somewhere. If I put it on top, then I need to put the PSU on the bottom.

If I put it on the bottom... hey.. now that's an idea. Does anyone know if it's possible to put a 3 x 120 rad on the bottom of this case, even if I needed to remove/mod that 3.5" drive carriage?

Anyhoo.. I'll be assembling tonight. I think I made a good choice in cases.


----------



## -Muggz-

Well keep in mind that if you do put the PSU at the top you will have to remove the 230mm fan. Not a huge deal since you are H2O but something to keep in mind.

The PSU on the bottom works great though too because there is vents and holes for air to suck in if you have a intake fan on the bottom of your psu model. My Antec doesnt but I would rather not removing the big fan because im all air cooled.

The rad is made to go ont he bottom too, they left it open to configure how you like it.
They also drilled a hole on the top in the front for your resevoir. You can fill it right there. They really put some though into the case...

Youll love it!

Forgot to mention there is a tray on the bottom that you can mount the rad on, that actually can slide out to fit a bigger one.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluphysted*


Fellas..

I stumbled upon this thread, and haven't read it through it's entirity yet.. just thought I get this post in for any potential replies, incase I don't find the answers I'm looking for.

I've been sitting on the fence for ages now in regards to buying a case. I was so disappointed in most cases out there that I was going to build my own (still may).

Short list of me parts (wet)

Nvidia eVGA 790i Ultra Mainboard
8400 Intel - V2 Fuzion Waterblock
2 x BFG 9800 GTX OCX w/ XSPC Full Cover Waterblocks
1000W Coolermaster RealPower Pro PSU
120.3 Thermochill Rad
MCP655 Pump

Basically.. my problem with most cases I've researched, is that regardless of how huge the case is, the bottom of the motherboard is almost *always* nearly butted up against something.. be it the bottom of the case, the top of the case, or some sort of divider plate. This interferes with barbs/line coming out of the 2nd GPU in SLI.

I don't get it!

I could use a 90 elbow there, I guess.. but I still don't understand why most cases don't see this problem. Most of the water cooled rigs I've seen don't have the GPUs in the loop, or aren't SLI.

I noticed that the HAF has the option to stash the PSU on the top, or on the bottom.. so I thought that would the space for a nice wide loop from the bottom of the 2nd 9800.

But.. then I realized that I need to stash that honkin' 120.3 somewhere. If I put it on top, then I need to put the PSU on the bottom.

If I put it on the bottom... hey.. now that's an idea. Does anyone know if it's possible to put a 3 x 120 rad on the bottom of this case, even if I needed to remove/mod that 3.5" drive carriage?

Anyhoo.. I'll be assembling tonight. I think I made a good choice in cases.



Hey, it's a great case and i believe you made a good choice. Hmm, seems like a interesting idea. let us know how it goes and then post back with pics too!


----------



## bluphysted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Muggz-*


Well keep in mind that if you do put the PSU at the top you will have to remove the 230mm fan. Not a huge deal since you are H2O but something to keep in mind.

The PSU on the bottom works great though too because there is vents and holes for air to suck in if you have a intake fan on the bottom of your psu model. My Antec doesnt but I would rather not removing the big fan because im all air cooled.

The rad is made to go ont he bottom too, they left it open to configure how you like it. 
They also drilled a hole on the top in the front for your resevoir. You can fill it right there. They really put some though into the case...

Youll love it!

Forgot to mention there is a tray on the bottom that you can mount the rad on, that actually can slide out to fit a bigger one.



I know a 120.1 or 120.2 could fit on the bottom.. but I didn't think a 3 fan rad would, at least not without some serious coercion.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluphysted* 
I know a 120.1 or 120.2 could fit on the bottom.. but I didn't think a 3 fan rad would, at least not without some serious coercion.

Yes it wont, there is only cutout for 2 and a 1/2 fans on the bottom. You should also be aware that the 120.2 or 120.3 rads holes do not align with predrilled holes in the top of the case.


----------



## mlprrj

but you can drill holes on the top of case to allow 120.3 Thermochill Rad to be mounted. fesser's and hw labs allign up, no problem.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Are those TriCools? I saw in your other pics that it looked a little orange, was that beacuase of the cold cathodes? Was thinkin about getting the Apevia's when I get my case, but I'll spend a few more bucks and go for these









@Robilar: Mind postin any pics of your rig with the P6T in it









Sure mate, here are a few. I sold the P6T though and picked up the P6T Deluxe V2.

Some major mods to come on the case.

I found a shop locally that does powder coating. I am stripping all of the black paint off the HAF courtesy of two containers of Citristrip (including off both doors) and having the entire thing powdercoated black, internal and externally.

I am also going to powdercoat the dvd-rw metal casing, my card reader metal casing and the thermaltake icage I have sitting in 3 of the 5.25 bays.

I found a lian li 140mm blue LED fan that I will be using in place of the crappy rear one CM provides. I just have to decide what to do with the front fan.

In the roof, I will eventually be mounting a triple rad (cpu loop only, chipset on the X58 boards don't get hot enough to warrant it and neither do the 4890's. The cpu on the other hand, even being a D0 stepping gets a wee bit warm).

I probably will put a second blue Lian-li 140mm in the front (in place the the el crappo 230mm fan they provide. I already pulled the red one and moved the door fan to the front to keep the color scheme consistent.) I will have to put mount holes in as there is only provision up front for the 230mm or a standard 120mm.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

As much as I hate blue leds in cases since its almost a cliche now I love how it looks in a HAF


----------



## bluphysted

Anyone know of a SketchUp model for the 932?


----------



## bluphysted

With a 120.3 rad on top, is that fill port still usable?

I just ordered a few fill ports and an EK Res 250. That rez has 4 ports on it. I was hoping on using all 4, the top port leading to the fill port, the 2 horizontal barbs on the bottom for in/out, and the vertical bottom for a drain, leading to a hole I'll cut in the bottom for another DD fill port (used as a drain).

If everything goes how I envision, it should be sweet.

This 120.3 Thermochill is a great rad, but I regret buying it. It's difficult to place. I'd be better off with 2 x 120.2.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


but you can drill holes on the top of case to allow 120.3 Thermochill Rad to be mounted. fesser's and hw labs allign up, no problem.


actually, under the rubber mat for the tray, there are two screw holes so you can mount a 120.3 rad on the top and still use the fillport


----------



## hot120

Can anyone confirm if I can put 7 hard drives and 2 optical drives in the HAF 932? Are there adapters to add 3.5" HDD to the 5.25" slots? Thanks!


----------



## mlprrj

120.3 Thermochill Rad fan spacing is different then predrilled holes. you can still mount on top, you just have to drill holes to properly align triple thermochill rad. i have a triple rad fesser mounted inside top no problems, and yes you can still use fillport.


----------



## jmcmtank

Hi guys, just thought I'd share a few pics of my favorite case;


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Hi guys, just thought I'd share a few pics of my favorite case;


















Good Stuff jmcmtank! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## jmcmtank

Thank you sir.


----------



## XvCluTchvX

how did u get the blue led front fan?


----------



## drew630

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XvCluTchvX*


how did u get the blue led front fan?


You can get one through the Cooler Master Store. 
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...494d84bcc775bb


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


You can get one through the Cooler Master Store. 
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...494d84bcc775bb


I chuckled at their statement that the fan is 110 CFM...

The fans for the HAF have some of the weakest airflow I've ever seen.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I rather have had the case with no fans for cheaper actually since as Robilar mentions above they are pretty weak. I ended up spending some $100+ on my fans for my case I believe (8 red led fans).

Also seen the new-ish model if you would call it that, the HAF 922 a mid sized tower version of the 932 and they also have the interior silver unfortunately. I figured by now they would have realized all the people painting the inside black and people complaining about the interior.

Hopefully they make a new full size tower with all the capabilities of the HAF and include all the things that tick us off about the HAF.


----------



## creamfoin

~"~
Here's my HAF932


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XvCluTchvX*


how did u get the blue led front fan?


Just replaced the red LEDs with blue ones from a 120mm fan.


----------



## reedo

i love mine it is awesome


----------



## Dantesinferno

Just got some Yate Loons and CCFLs and put them in, heres mine.


----------



## Robilar

Mine should be back from powdercoating on thursday (pics to come)

this is what it looked like this morning... (before going to get chemical paint stripped)


----------



## Dantesinferno

I want to paint mine, but I don't have any tools to remove the rivets or a location to do it without some sort of flaw. I want to get it professionally done, but I cant find any shops


----------



## Robilar

I'd check out powdercoating then. It cost me a total of $32 CAD to get it paint stripped and powdercoated (You need to get it stripped first as it has liquid paint on it. Powdercoating will not adhere to liquid paint).

this way you don't need to remove the rivets at all.


----------



## Dantesinferno

0.o how did you remove tthe plexi glass?


----------



## kinubic

just out of curiosity, anyone in pasadena area/La? know where i can get good powder coating service? thanks


----------



## Yogi

Seems like so much work to paint it







. Has anyone tried painting the fan screens?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I'd check out powdercoating then. It cost me a total of $32 CAD to get it paint stripped and powdercoated (You need to get it stripped first as it has liquid paint on it. Powdercoating will not adhere to liquid paint).

this way you don't need to remove the rivets at all.

Wow, where was this done or do you know the person who powder coats stuff?

Cheapest I could find pretty much anywhere near my area (Barrie) was about $200 or so. My friend and I both bought this case, he buying it after amazed at how mine turned out, we both spraypainted the insides and they look amazing. I did want to get it powder coated but couldn't find anywhere that was reasonably priced.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Wow, where was this done or do you know the person who powder coats stuff?

Cheapest I could find pretty much anywhere near my area (Barrie) was about $200 or so. My friend and I both bought this case, he buying it after amazed at how mine turned out, we both spraypainted the insides and they look amazing. I did want to get it powder coated but couldn't find anywhere that was reasonably priced.

Yeah, I agree, I can't even find one other than an auto shop. Its pretty expensive around here (Fountain Valley, CA)


----------



## bluphysted

So no one knows of a SketchUp model for the HAF?

I've heard that the Stacker comes close to dimensions.. can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2810

Theres the page for the HAF 932 which has its dimensions.


----------



## mlprrj

i'm a haf type of guy myself.


----------



## mlprrj

just another update, im getting ready to put haf underwater. I got some Arctic Cooling MX-2 on it's way, when it get's here i'll start installing everything. I got a couple more weeks until i get my first gpu.


----------



## bluphysted

The biggest disappointment with my rig are my XSPC Razor 9800 GTX waterblocks.

If pondering H20, avoid acrylic tops at all costs. It's nice because it's see-through, but it sucks because it cracks. Form over function seldom wins.

Screwing metal barbs into brittle acrylic is a recipe for disaster.

I've had nothing but trouble with my XSPC waterblocks. Leak like a sieve. I've had to resort to gooping both blocks with silicon in order to stop the leaks. The first 2 I received leaked from several screw holes. They graciously gave me a few replacements... which I still goop with silicon. Looks like bunk...

Delrin is the way to go.. or solid metal if possible.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluphysted* 
The biggest disappointment with my rig are my XSPC Razor 9800 GTX waterblocks.

If pondering H20, avoid acrylic tops at all costs. It's nice because it's see-through, but it sucks because it cracks. Form over function seldom wins.

Screwing metal barbs into brittle acrylic is a recipe for disaster.

I've had nothing but trouble with my XSPC waterblocks. Leak like a sieve. I've had to resort to gooping both blocks with silicon in order to stop the leaks. The first 2 I received leaked from several screw holes. They graciously gave me a few replacements... which I still goop with silicon. Looks like bunk...

Delrin is the way to go.. or solid metal if possible.

My 4870x2 XSPC block worked like a champ but it was all Delrin and metal, no Acrylic.


----------



## bluphysted

During my ordeal with XSPC, they mentioned that all their waterblocks from there on forth.. would be of Delrin. I lit up with hope.. but then they shot me down, with the 9800 GTX not being part of the upgrade.

Again.. avoid acrylic at all costs.

I don't mean to diss XSPC.. they've obviously learned their lesson.. just acrylic. Acrylic sucks.

New H20 video cards will probably be my next upgrade.


----------



## Dantesinferno

impressive mlpprg, did you paint it yourself?

+ I wonder how it would look with CCFLs and my red yate loons against a black interior.


----------



## joedr

Just got mine! Getting ready for a triple rad on top of the case and a new CPU.

Add me in! Pics will be up soon!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluphysted* 
So no one knows of a SketchUp model for the HAF?

I've heard that the Stacker comes close to dimensions.. can anyone confirm or deny this?

yea i want a google sketchup design of the haf too i would make one myself but i am bad a sketchup lol


----------



## Sparky79

Add me, I have 2
The one on the right is mine, the one on the left I just built for my wife. I know I need to clean the wires up more.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky79* 
Add me, I have 2
The one on the right is mine, the one on the left I just built for my wife. I know I need to clean the wires up more.











!! lol wow wat video cards are those? can i be ur other wife xD lol


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno* 
impressive mlpprg, did you paint it yourself?

+ I wonder how it would look with CCFLs and my red yate loons against a black interior.

yeah, i drilled out rivets and painted the case and put it back together using rivet gun. wasnt too hard, the whole process was fun. I bet that would look sweet. I'm going to pick up some CCFL's myself just not sure which ones.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlprrj* 
yeah, i drilled out rivets and painted the case and put it back together using rivet gun. wasnt too hard, the whole process was fun.

i've never de-riveted and re-riveted a case. any tips for a first timer? (my finals are over tomorrow and I'm gonna head home and start working on my case mods saturday)


----------



## mlprrj

yes, i can help. Assuming you have case stripped down fans, etc. You take any drill, (i had some cheap black and decker one worked just fine) and just use any drill bit that is a little bit bigger than rivet and drill rivet out. When i did this i just removed rivets holding drive cage and hdd cage. Those are the only things i removed for painting. So rivets are removed by drilling them out. Once everything is painted and has a chance to cure you will put case back together using a rivet gun. i picked mine up at local ace hardware store for around 20 dollars.



I got rivets from same store, 1/8 rivets worked fine.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlprrj* 
yes, i can help. Assuming you have case stripped down fans, etc. You take any drill, (i had some cheap black and decker one worked just fine) and just use any drill bit that is a little bit bigger than rivet and drill rivet out. When i did this i just removed rivets holding drive cage and hdd cage. Those are the only things i removed for painting. So rivets are removed by drilling them out. Once everything is painted and has a chance to cure you will put case back together using a rivet gun. i picked mine up at local ace hardware store for around 20 dollars.



I got rivets from same store, 1/8 rivets worked fine.

Wait, you didn't separate the case into panels? How did you get an even application inside? 0.o


----------



## Hammerdin

My HAF is in the mail, might as well add me


----------



## mlprrj

some people here painted their cases without removing all rivets and seperating panels. I choose to just remove drive and hdd cages because those were going to be red. I still took my time painting case, applying coats, and getting it just right. Painting the case didnt give me any trouble at all, proably would of been easier to break the case completely down into sections and go that route.


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
!! lol wow wat video cards are those? can i be ur other wife xD lol

The one on the left has 4870's and the one on the right has 4890's.







And my wife doesnt like to share, lol.


----------



## technoredneck95

add me


----------



## MeeksMan13

hey guys, i don't know where to post this, but does anyone know where I can sell old parts? I'd sell it on here but I'm not up to 35 rep so i can't post in fs


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
hey guys, i don't know where to post this, but does anyone know where I can sell old parts? I'd sell it on here but I'm not up to 35 rep so i can't post in fs

That's the only place that it is allowed as far as I know.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
That's the only place that it is allowed as far as I know.

i meant like outside of the forum. cause i'm upgrading to pc9600 ram and need to sell my old stuff so i won't go completely broke lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
i meant like outside of the forum. cause i'm upgrading to pc9600 ram and need to sell my old stuff so i won't go completely broke lol

Have you tried Craigslist.com or Xtreme Systems?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Have you tried Craigslist.com or Xtreme Systems?

not yet, I'm heading to my friends house in a minute and I'll post it up once I get there.
p.s. sorry for the little off-topic bit








p.p.s. I know it's not a fs thread, but if anyone wants the RAM in my sig, PM me, I'd rather have it go to an OCN'er than someone else


----------



## mrod

Add me ... will get some pics up a.s.a.p


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Please add me.


----------



## Crooksy

It says on the main page that they are not adding anyone else.

Maybe someone can make a new HAF 932 thread. It's becoming a popular case and people want to discuss it. I would do the club myself but I just don't have the time : /


----------



## Touge180SX

I've already emailed the owner of the thread and volunteered to take over. Hopefully I should have a response soon.


----------



## technoredneck95

+rep for you Touge180SX we need someone to take this thread over.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


+rep for you Touge180SX we need someone to take this thread over.


----------



## Dantesinferno

+1 cant wait


----------



## -Muggz-

Indeed I have had this badboy for going on 2 months, and there have been loads of people that ive seen on here buy one since. Im not on that list either. Id most certainly help.. Not everyone on OCN is going to buy one, so I see 17 pages, how hard over time could that be to maintain.

I was actually thinking, to get people modding these things, is to make a HAF932 Modders club.

I am about to partake in a HAF modding journey, with paint, different panels, etc.

Matter of fact, if its ok with everyone, I will start it when I start my modding. Which will be this weekend, hopefully if I can get around my wife's family coming into town.

If not it will be next weekend for sure.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I was thinking of getting a different panal put in and getting it laser etched or something but couldn't find any good enough panels unless I just mod one myself I guess. Wish they would come out with more accessories to this beast but instead they just continue making more cases


----------



## Touge180SX

Just waiting on a response from a PM to the original starter of the thread.


----------



## Schrup

I bought a CM HAF a couple weeks ago. I want to liquid cool & keep everything inside the case. I already completely disassembled it & painted all the inside black & then reassembled with some black rivets I bought online. I saw on of these cases at Fry's last year & really like the military look about it.

What really sold me on CM was when I built a rig for a friend earlier this year using a CM 690. I was really impressed with the quality compared to my two previous builds, a NZXT Tempest, & a Ultra Aluminus. Everthing went together without a fight & worked.

Now I'm putting together a list of what I'll need for my build. I'm thinking a single loop with a 120.3 & a 120.2 rads, VGA blocks & a CPU block, a DD single bay res, & a MCP655.

I'll check back & hopefully join the club.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Heh, I want to paint the interior and the rear black, but I don't want to remove the rivets.


----------



## Crooksy

Has anyone taken this over yet? I see there has been some talk about it


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Just waiting on a response from a PM to the original starter of the thread.









Send pjlietz a PM regarding this. You will need a mod to migrate ownership of a thread regardless.

If the TS does not respond to him within a decent interval, he will make the change.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Send pjlietz a PM regarding this. You will need a mod to migrate ownership of a thread regardless.

If the TS does not respond to him within a decent interval, he will make the change.


Thanks Robilar, just did!


----------



## felix.vollrath

so you guys don't take members any more? My sig is pretty empty so I would love to join


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*


My HAF is in the mail, might as well add me










Same here








May as well put my name down if there's gonna be a takeover.


----------



## Touge180SX

If and when I take over I will go through all the posts and see who is missing but will also need everyones help in checking for their name and letting me know if I missed them. I'll let everyone know when.


----------



## jmcmtank

Update to the beast; decided to water cool my lowly GTX 260....which turned into a bit of a saga as the board revision isn't supported by EK so I had to send their lovely block back and get one from Aqua Computer in Germany.
XSPC 120mm rad added after the CPU to cool things a bit;
















I might have to move the 120mm rad to the front as it has spoiled my cunning plan for 4 side fans with AC Ryan filters.


----------



## mlprrj

sounds good , add me when you get a chance. Im still working on getting my gpu's.


----------



## kinubic

i posted a few weeks ago about the usb hub in the front panel of my haf broke. asked for a replacement from coolermaster! i was expecting to recieve just the board(front panel) of case. but isntead then sent me the whole top panel that u can remove along with the cables lol.<3 coolermaster


----------



## Gthirty7s

hey guys im new to this forums my first offical post








here is a picture of my case.


----------



## T D

Can anyone post the right side of their case, without the cover? I'm rubbish at cable management and even with all the cables spread out, the cover won't go on <__<


----------



## rameez25




----------



## -Muggz-

Wow guys your cases look awesome! If I ever decide to go water cooled, I know that this case will look awesome with it!!!

Welcome GThirty7's! Your case looks great glad to have you at Overclock. Also welcome to the HAF 932 club. There are some wicked cases around here.

Doing a little case improvements! Note, these pics are horrible, I had to use my iphone. In person they are electric blue and red kinda like a Neon sign. very vibrant, but also shadowed, this just looks like the entire case is a jack-o-lantern. Also if any of you have seen the Geil Evo Cyclone cooler in person, the colors look just like that through the entire case. Which as you see I have the cyclone in there too








The reds are a very deep electric red (not orange) and the blue is subtle and gives the colors a layered look. But you get the idea.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
Can anyone post the right side of their case, without the cover? I'm rubbish at cable management and even with all the cables spread out, the cover won't go on <__<


Here is a shot of the other side of my case.









Your side panel will go on, trust me. I have managed to get the side panel on my Antecd P180 with lots of wired back there and there was a little bulge but it went on and there were no problems. It will go on though. Plus, this case has about an 3/4 inch of space between the side panel and backside of the mobo tray. So you have plenty of room.


----------



## T D

Currently, this is me. Obviously, with the wire at the top, inside the case.
http://i42.tinypic.com/2i9sgax.jpg
No such luck. For some reason, I have so many wires behind the mobo tray :|
I did get the window on eventually, but there was a bulge hard enough to push the tray out where it was concentrated. No luck spreading it out... you can see where it is in the pic.

Since one of the main problems is density of wires, hopefully the window will go on easily once I get my fan controller, which has 3-pin outputs. Thinner wire bundles and no 3 to 4 pin adapters


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Here is my HAF


----------



## Reason2doubt

Hello guys!
Very nice cases i've seen. Mine isn't as spectacular but i would like to post it anway. I am going to mod it in summer when i have some time and money also add some new hardware!
Here it is in all its basic glory! xD










































They are old pictures from november 08 when i got it. I know the cable management is pretty... crap.. but it was assembled in a rush but anyway there you go


----------



## T D

I finally got my cables on the right hand side stuffed in enough to be able to put the right window on

















And of course, the most badass fan filter you'll ever see!








...
Whether this actually keeps dust out, I'll find out in a few months.


----------



## Forsaken_id

^^OMG your filter is awesome. . . Take a look at this: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...lack-guts.html

If you put in between the side panel and fan it will be hidden and still work.

--Rome


----------



## T D

Thanks for the link!

Time to reopen my case, including the right side panel which I spent 2 days trying to get on.


----------



## FreeK

hey guys heres mine!





































some very nice examples on here guys and girls. good jobs.


----------



## Robilar

I have to say that when I originally had this case when it was first released, I wasn't impressed due to the unpainted interior and the very weak stock fans.

Now that I have it again and swapped out fans (I have 4 antec tri-cools in the door and changed the back 140mm for a Lian Li LED 240mm with much higher CFM), its definitely become a favorite among the many cases I have owned.

I attempted to get one of my HAF's stripped and powdercoated (With disastrous results) so next will be a standard paint job.

Putting 4 decent fans in the door gives tremendous improvements to case, gpu and nb temps.


----------



## T D

Freek, the right side of your case is almost as messy as mine! Hi5!


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I have to say that when I originally had this case when it was first released, I wasn't impressed due to the unpainted interior and the very weak stock fans.

Now that I have it again and swapped out fans (I have 4 antec tri-cools in the door and changed the back 140mm for a Lian Li LED 240mm with much higher CFM), its definitely become a favorite among the many cases I have owned.

I attempted to get one of my HAF's stripped and powdercoated (With disastrous results) so next will be a standard paint job.

Putting 4 decent fans in the door gives tremendous improvements to case, gpu and nb temps.

I do remember you saying that you didnt like this case when you first bought it







. Throw in a few fans and there is a sudden change of heart







I am planning to throw in 4 fans on the side panel too. Does a 240mm fan fit as rear exhaust fan? And what happened with the powder coating? I was looking forward to an awesome paint job.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
Freek, the right side of your case is almost as messy as mine! Hi5!

I have a cable management guide on the HAF932 and the Antec P180 in my sig. Im sure you could borrow a few ideas from them if you need some pointers on it


----------



## T D

The right side of the case lol. The one where no-one gives a damn about cable management. Sheer amount of cables makes mine look like a complete mess, and even managing them makes getting the right panel on a chore


----------



## jmcmtank

My tights/pantyhose filters;
Front:






























You need to stick some tape across the cutout at the bottom of the panel btw.
Side:
Use the waistband elastic to hold the filter on and cable tie it to size then cut.








Turn inside out;








You may need a paper bag over your head when buying them however....


----------



## bradical

I'm goin to have to change the way I had my filter in the front set up since I like yours better xD


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spacegoast* 
I do remember you saying that you didnt like this case when you first bought it







. Throw in a few fans and there is a sudden change of heart







I am planning to throw in 4 fans on the side panel too. Does a 240mm fan fit as rear exhaust fan? And what happened with the powder coating? I was looking forward to an awesome paint job.

I have a cable management guide on the HAF932 and the Antec P180 in my sig. Im sure you could borrow a few ideas from them if you need some pointers on it









When I sent the HAF to the paint strippers, the chemical bath they gave it ate all of the rivets...

Then when they pulled the parts they managed to bend one of the doors right in half









I tried to smooth out the bend in the door but it looked like crap. Also the acid bath they used left the painted areas very rough. I think CM uses some sort of sealant undercoat before the paint which did not come off evenly.

Here are some pics of the my other HAF (unpainted as yet). The 4 door fans made a huge difference in case temps. Changing the back 140mm also helped as there is quite a bit of warm air coming through my TRUE.

The biggest fan you can use for rear exhaust is 140mm.

I haven't bothered with the 230mm fans in the top and the front. The front one really only cools the hard drive (And I don't have a blue one to swap in) so I used one of the non LED versions instead. The top fan is exhaust and given that hot air rises by itself, I doubt putting in a higher CFM fan here would provide any real benefit.


----------



## Touge180SX

Just as an update everyone, GoOffroad said I could take over. With Robilar's help, I am getting in touch with the right people to make it happen. Thank's Robilar! I should be up and running soon!


----------



## tK FuRY

i might have to do the pantyhose/stockings filter soon lol


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
i might have to do the pantyhose/stockings filter soon lol

Do it! It is cheap and fairly effective. You'll be amazed at the debris buildup on just the front mesh cover after a couple weeks.

--Rome


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id* 
Do it! It is cheap and fairly effective. You'll be amazed at the debris buildup on just the front mesh cover after a couple weeks.

--Rome


im already amazed at the amount of debris. lol maybe i should slow down these exhaust fans?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I attempted to get one of my HAF's stripped and powdercoated (With disastrous results) so next will be a standard paint job.

The inside of the case has a coating on it that needs to be stripped first otherwise the powdercoating won't hold.


----------



## l0rdmagnum

Is realy the direction of the powersupply a trouble ?


----------



## tK FuRY

not a problem at all, there are holes on the bottom of the case for PSU airflow.

if you decide to mount the PSU at the top, you must remove the 230mm fan but you can put 2 120mm ones up there to replace it.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Just as an update everyone, GoOffroad said I could take over. With Robilar's help, I am getting in touch with the right people to make it happen. Thank's Robilar! I should be up and running soon!

Good luck adding all the new people, that might take a while









Thinking of buying another HAF later this year when making a new build and trying some different colors out (Currently got all red). My friend bought one after I showed off mine to him and he tricked his out with green and purple leds.


----------



## l0rdmagnum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
not a problem at all, there are holes on the bottom of the case for PSU airflow.

if you decide to mount the PSU at the top, you must remove the 230mm fan but you can put 2 120mm ones up there to replace it.

I wanted to mean, if there are some troubles about the dust which can go into the powersupply.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo* 
Here is my HAF


















Woah, you're room's got some LIIIGHTTT. Nice build!


----------



## Dantesinferno

What's the best 140mm fan to replace the stock exhaust?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno* 
What's the best 140mm fan to replace the stock exhaust?


id go with a 120mm, because GOOD 140's are still hard to find.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
id go with a 120mm, because GOOD 140's are still hard to find.


indeed I replaced mine with a 120 as well.

Ddidnt bother looking for one, since really a great 120 will do almost the same as a great 140.. better selection for 120's


----------



## l0rdmagnum

I'm surely gonna use cooker extractor hood filters to protect my powersupply from the dust.


----------



## jmcmtank

My eyes! Had the _brilliant_ idea of putting the graphics card on it's own loop and doing a push-pull on the triple rad for the CPU. Couldn't get the black fans I was after and these ones turned out a bit bright.


----------



## Dantesinferno

whoa that is bright! anyhow did you prime your case before you painted it? or did you just paint directly on to it?


----------



## jmcmtank

Rubbed it down with 80 grit sandpaper then used a standard grey metal primer.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno* 
What's the best 140mm fan to replace the stock exhaust?

This is the one I used.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index...591&cid=FN.505

Its blue LED and 72 CFM (much higher rated than the stock fan).

Its also the only blue 140mm LED fan I could find... (turned out to be a good one though).


----------



## hale1278

My name is Hale 21 yrs old. Im doing my project on HAR 932 and I'll call it HAF 932 Revision and will done in mid June. Pictures will post later PEACE


----------



## FlyingColours

Tell me what you think?

Hi my names Ben im from Australia and this is my HAF 932.

I completed building my HAF 932 in early January this year i rushed the paint job as i was hurrying to finish it before a competition i was competing in.

Okay so here is a list of whats in my PC

HARDWARE / ACCESSORIES









-Hard drive: HDD WD CAVIAR BLACK 1.0TB 7200/32MB/SATA2 X3

-PSU: PSU CORSAIR 1000W HX-1000 MODULAR

-RAM: MEM CORSAIR TWIN3XDHX 4GB KIT PC10600 1333M# X2

-DRIVE: OPT PIONEER BDC-S02BK BLU-RAY COMBO

-MOBO: MBRD XFX NFORCE 790i ULTRA SLI MOTHERBOARD

-GPU: Nvidia 8400gs at the time i first built it but now ive got some ****ty asus EAH4650.at the time nvidia had just released the GTX 295 and im waiting for XFX to release an overclocked spec edition of the 295.

-CPU: INTEL CORE 2 Q9550 2.83GHz

-HDTV: COMPRO DVB-E850F 2xAV/DV-TV/AV-CAP PCIe

-LIGHTING: Dual 30cm Cold Cathode Kit UV

-CABLE MANAGEMENT: AC Ryan Flexi Sleeve Kit UV Blue

WATER COOLING / FANS NOT STOCK WITH CASE









-Pump/reservoir: CoolerMaster Aquagate MAX

-CPU:Enzotech LUNA Full Copper CPU Liquid Cooling Block

-top mosfet:Bitspower Black Freezer N79AP2 790i MOSFET Type 2 Liquid Cooling Block

-left mosfet:Bitspower Black Freezer N79AP1 790i MOSFET Type 1 Liquid Cooling Block

-Northbridge/southbridge:Bitspower Black Freezer N790NS 790i nVidia North / Southbridge Combo Liquid Cooling Block

-Fittings: black freezer compression fittings/ right angles

FANS: AeroCool 120mm Turbine 2000 Fan - BLACK X2

-Paint: Clearneon UV Reactive Clear Coat Paint
Black MATT something something.

Tell me what you think?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingColours* 
Tell me what you think?

I think It looks great man. good job! the paint on the inside looks great. what're the blue things on the pci slots?


----------



## dinik

*DINIKÂ´s Filter System*
*Instructions for a filter in the front fan!*

P.S.: this way you can create filter not only for the front...i will show you more photos of what i have done with my technique









you go and buy a mosquito net in shops for 1.50€.... cut a piece of it... and fold it 8x









you have to make it harder... i have set the Temp. on max.






















































tadaaaa!!! you have a filter for 1,50€...


----------



## dinik

+add me as a haf user









tis is my Cooler Master HAF RC-932...und what i have done with it.
AMD X4 940 BE


----------



## Lyric

now that is kickass, *dink*. I'll have to try that one when I actually get a working front fan. I got my CM HAF 932 from Fry's and the front fan hits the shroud so I had to put in a eRMA Request through cm's website, didn't feel like taking my whole computer apart just for a fan to take it back to fry's.

Anyway, here is my cm haf 932, whole system was built approximately 2 weeks ago. The 2nd pic is with the first cooler setup I was trying, but the temps were too high for 4GHz (80*C) running 100% load under Linx, so I replaced it with a Prolimatech Megahalem and the temps are a whole lot better. 69*C max under 100% load in linx.


----------



## spacegoast

Thats a great idea for a filter dinik. I will have to try that one.


----------



## FlyingColours

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
I think It looks great man. good job! the paint on the inside looks great. what're the blue things on the pci slots?


hey man thanks for the feedback and the blue things are basically these-

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=6200

mine are made by a different company and the ram slot protectors were for like ddr2 and didn't fit properly so i had to cut sum of the plastic down but yeah there uv reactive and protective from dust n crap and look smexxc <3


----------



## morphus1

Sign me up








it'll be here on monday


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingColours* 
hey man thanks for the feedback and the blue things are basically these-

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=6200

mine are made by a different company and the ram slot protectors were for like ddr2 and didn't fit properly so i had to cut sum of the plastic down but yeah there uv reactive and protective from dust n crap and look smexxc <3

that's pretty cool. I'm considering getting them. they would look good with my friends stuff (he's got the sunbeam acrylic uv case)


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Has anyone used this and the CM 690? I'm debating on upgrading from that to this. Is it worth it? I have the money, though if I don't buy this, I'll probably get a watercooling setup for it's silence. Not to overclock more.

And how much room is there between the right side door and the motherboard tray? The CM 690 only has like a centimeter and it restricts cable management and makes fitting the door back on a pain.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patrick Bateman* 
Has anyone used this and the CM 690? I'm debating on upgrading from that to this. Is it worth it? I have the money, though if I don't buy this, I'll probably get a watercooling setup for it's silence. Not to overclock more.

And how much room is there between the right side door and the motherboard tray? The CM 690 only has like a centimeter and it restricts cable management and makes fitting the door back on a pain.

I have a modular corsair hx1000, and with the cm haf 932 it is sort of a pain to get the back on as well, but I also have 6 PCI-E wires, those are the ones that make it difficult to shut the back because they all go through at one area.

If running a single gpu, it shouldn't give you too much trouble getting the back shut.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patrick Bateman* 
Has anyone used this and the CM 690? I'm debating on upgrading from that to this. Is it worth it? I have the money, though if I don't buy this, I'll probably get a watercooling setup for it's silence. Not to overclock more.

And how much room is there between the right side door and the motherboard tray? The CM 690 only has like a centimeter and it restricts cable management and makes fitting the door back on a pain.

Cable management was great. I'm looking forward to going about it again once i take apart my case and have to reroute the cables. with one video card, you should definitely have an easy enough time getting the side panel back on


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patrick Bateman* 
Has anyone used this and the CM 690? I'm debating on upgrading from that to this. Is it worth it? I have the money, though if I don't buy this, I'll probably get a watercooling setup for it's silence. Not to overclock more.

And how much room is there between the right side door and the motherboard tray? The CM 690 only has like a centimeter and it restricts cable management and makes fitting the door back on a pain.


There is plenty of room between the mobo tray and side panel. More than enough for the 24-pin PSU power cable to fit. I would say it is between 1/2-3/4 of an inch. Set your cables up right and you could fit any cable back their. Here is a pic of the back side of my case:










I used zip-tie mounts and cable clamps to keep the wires down. They are like 20-30 cents each over at performance-pcs.com. Very handy!


----------



## dinik

Here is my RAINBOW mod...with biger leds...one of it is rainbow led and the second is simple red. enjoy the photos









video:


YouTube - Cooler Master HAF RC 932 RAINBOW LED MOD by DINIK













































Now with new leds!
































The top rainbow led changes colors!


----------



## hale1278

I like your set up


----------



## hale1278

Hahah I love it


----------



## MeeksMan13

i wanna paint the inside of my case and don't wanna be stuck on my laptop for a week. do I need to keep my motherboard on a removable mobo tray or can I just leave it on the standoffs that it's attached to?


----------



## steverebo

Hi guys I am new to this thread and am a new HAF owner after reading through the thread I have customised my HAF its not finished yet gonna change tubing to 1/2" ID change double rad to a triple rad and Im waiting for my EVGA GTX295 red edition I was also thinking about changing my drive bay res to an internal res.

I was wondering whether you guys could help me decide on what rad to go for Im using 1500 rmp 69cfm ernemax magma fans?

Would painting the frame of the rad effect cooling as well as I was going to piant it red to match my system?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
i wanna paint the inside of my case and don't wanna be stuck on my laptop for a week. do I need to keep my motherboard on a removable mobo tray or can I just leave it on the standoffs that it's attached to?

I find a copy of the Yellow Pages quite good as a temporary home, but a removable tray sounds more secure.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steverebo* 
Hi guys I am new to this thread and am a new HAF owner after reading through the thread I have customised my HAF its not finished yet gonna change tubing to 1/2" ID change double rad to a triple rad and Im waiting for my EVGA GTX295 red edition I was also thinking about changing my drive bay res to an internal res.

I was wondering whether you guys could help me decide on what rad to go for Im using 1500 rmp 69cfm ernemax magma fans?

Would painting the frame of the rad effect cooling as well as I was going to piant it red to match my system?

I've got a Swiftech triple in mine which fits with no modifications, just as an example. Don't see painting the frame of the rad as being a major drama?


----------



## steverebo

I ws thinking either the black ice extreme 360, XSPC RX360 or the TFC XCHANGE 360 Im just not sure which one is best for the fans I am using


----------



## boebi

Club closed? I've ordered it, delivered tomorrow, and could use something to put in my sig here


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steverebo* 
I ws thinking either the black ice extreme 360, XSPC RX360 or the TFC XCHANGE 360 Im just not sure which one is best for the fans I am using

The Black Ice will fit the screw holes, which is a bonus and is good for low-speed fans, yours being medium I think you have a winner. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I find a copy of the Yellow Pages quite good as a temporary home, but a removable tray sounds more secure.

awesome man, cause i don't really have the money to spend on a motherboard tray. it should be fine though considering it's just me in my room and no one really comes in here


----------



## steverebo

The black ice GTX looks quiet cool as well so I will probably go for that but add a nice coat of red paint to the frame to match the rest of my rig. All I need now is some 1/2" tubing and a nice looking internal res to complete my loop.


----------



## jmcmtank

You can print-off radiator templates *here*; good to check what will fit.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boebi* 
Club closed? I've ordered it, delivered tomorrow, and could use something to put in my sig here









The club is definitely not closed. The original owner gave me permission to take over but I am having trouble finding someone who can do that. Updates soon hopefully.


----------



## boredgunner

I don't own an HAF 932 but someone showed me his on another forum (bhoy69 @ EVGA forum). He has the nicest HAF ever in my opinion, and he really knows how to take photos!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhoy/

It would be funny if he already posted his in one of the many pages that I didn't read (76!)


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
I don't own an HAF 932 but someone showed me his on another forum (bhoy69 @ EVGA forum). He has the nicest HAF ever in my opinion, and he really knows how to take photos!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhoy/

It would be funny if he already posted his in one of the many pages that I didn't read (76!)

I would prefer a colour scheme, shoulda kept to the red and black.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
I don't own an HAF 932 but someone showed me his on another forum (bhoy69 @ EVGA forum). He has the nicest HAF ever in my opinion, and he really knows how to take photos!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhoy/

It would be funny if he already posted his in one of the many pages that I didn't read (76!)

It does look nice and he does take great photos but the cable management definitely leaves something to be desired. But still, great looking HAF with great parts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanWillis* 
I would prefer a colour scheme, shoulda kept to the red and black.

I agree, color schemes are the way to go!


----------



## Zippit

What is your guys opinion of removing the HDD rack and putting the HDD's in a Scythe HDD stabilizer.

And then putting a single 120 rad at the place of the front 230mm fan... and making a dual loop system.

I've only seen one HAF that removed the HDD rack... I think this should be interesting.


----------



## boebi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
The club is definitely not closed. The original owner gave me permission to take over but I am having trouble finding someone who can do that. Updates soon hopefully.









Alright, I'll put it in my sig


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
What is your guys opinion of removing the HDD rack and putting the HDD's in a Scythe HDD stabilizer.

And then putting a single 120 rad at the place of the front 230mm fan... and making a dual loop system.

I've only seen one HAF that removed the HDD rack... I think this should be interesting.









Mine is on *page 72.* If it doesn't work out for you the changes can be easily reversed.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Mine is on *page 72.* If it doesn't work out for you the changes can be easily reversed.









Oh wow... I totally looked over that one, what is your toprad + fans and what kind of temps are getting?


----------



## jmcmtank

Triple is Swiftech MCR320-QP, fans are Akasa DFB122512L. I've removed the top 3 fans to reduce the noise a bit btw! CPU rarely goes above 40C at full load but it has been cool recently.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
I don't own an HAF 932 but someone showed me his on another forum (bhoy69 @ EVGA forum). He has the nicest HAF ever in my opinion, and he really knows how to take photos!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhoy/

It would be funny if he already posted his in one of the many pages that I didn't read (76!)

looks good, but i would've painted the inside if I went to all that effort to do the window mod


----------



## jmcmtank

If they ever bring out the HAF 932 _Deux_ with a nice black interior you know people will just paint it something else.......perhaps silver!


----------



## kinubic

has anyone tried putting 40mm fans at the back side grill thats by the pci slots? looks like 2 or 3could fit there.

edit. my build is not yet done sitll gota get new fans, new fan controller,led lightings cpu heatsink and new cpi. but this is what ive got so far not the best and i know it can be improved.

suggestions are welcome


----------



## jmcmtank

There is actually a fair blast of air coming from that grill on my rig which cheers me up no end having read *this review* of the case where the PSU overheats in an enclosed testbed. The magazine article itself is more revealing than the chopped down web version. So you might be onto something with actively exhausting air from that bit.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hello,
I am new to the forum, as of 40 minutes ago, in fact I was pointed to it today.
I will be buying this case soon, and I have a few questions. Keep in mind while I have done case modding, even fairly heavy at times, it has been *YEARS* since I did so, so I am a bit rusty









I am wanting to stay with the big fans on the case, are there some goo aftermarket ones that are relatively quiet, but still producing better airflow than stock?

Are the side panels being sol like the ones for the CM Stackers? I know a mod I want to do, but I have a feeling I will hose the side once or maybe twice before I get it right. I want to remove the HDD rack and replace it with one of my HOTSWAP SAS racks, and mount it so I have hotswap side access. Almost everything I have is either SAS or SCSI. Any recommendations ofr doing that and still having it be presentable?

If I run a Feser 120x3 rad in the top, what reservoir will be able to fit at the top to still utilize the built in filler holes in the case? ATM I am sticking with my current card, 8800 Ultra, but I will be going to a 380 when they release, and god willing/funds allowing 2x of them. For an app like that will my old 157 GPH Swifttech pump be adequit, or do I need more throughput, and how much of a reservoir would I need?

Thanks in advanced all, I am really looking forward to my upcoming build, and I will keep you posted.


----------



## bluphysted

Well, I've somewhat assembled my HAF.

Problem...

A purchased 2 DangerDen brass fillports for this thing, one for the top, to be used for filling, and one for the bottom to be used as a drain.

Unfortunately, even though I've been told that top fill port hole was specifically designed for a DD fillport, it doesn't work.

The hole is big enough (standard 1/2" hole), but there appears to be two levels of material the port goes through, and there isn't enough thread exposed from the inside to screw on the locking nut. Bit of a drag.

I guess I could cut away some of the inner layer, but I thought this was designed for the DD fill port in particular. Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## Schrup

I'm just starting my build & it appears that I'll need to do some cutting so that my Ultra X3 power supply won't have it's airflow obstructed. I'm hoping that I can just cut the brackets & won't have to cut the bottom of my case up. Here's a pic of what the bottom of my case with the power supply installed before cutting.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Hello,
I am new to the forum, as of 40 minutes ago, in fact I was pointed to it today.
I will be buying this case soon, and I have a few questions. Keep in mind while I have done case modding, even fairly heavy at times, it has been *YEARS* since I did so, so I am a bit rusty









I am wanting to stay with the big fans on the case, are there some goo aftermarket ones that are relatively quiet, but still producing better airflow than stock?

Are the side panels being sol like the ones for the CM Stackers? I know a mod I want to do, but I have a feeling I will hose the side once or maybe twice before I get it right. I want to remove the HDD rack and replace it with one of my HOTSWAP SAS racks, and mount it so I have hotswap side access. Almost everything I have is either SAS or SCSI. Any recommendations ofr doing that and still having it be presentable?

If I run a Feser 120x3 rad in the top, what reservoir will be able to fit at the top to still utilize the built in filler holes in the case? ATM I am sticking with my current card, 8800 Ultra, but I will be going to a 380 when they release, and god willing/funds allowing 2x of them. For an app like that will my old 157 GPH Swifttech pump be adequit, or do I need more throughput, and how much of a reservoir would I need?

Thanks in advanced all, I am really looking forward to my upcoming build, and I will keep you posted.

The side panels to the HAF are pretty sturdy, plus if you somehow damage/ruin it, you can purchase a whole left or right side panel for $18.99 from the CM store: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=131

As for 230m fans, only Cooler Master makes them at that size. But 120mm fans will fit also


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluphysted* 
Well, I've somewhat assembled my HAF.

Problem...

A purchased 2 DangerDen brass fillports for this thing, one for the top, to be used for filling, and one for the bottom to be used as a drain.

Unfortunately, even though I've been told that top fill port hole was specifically designed for a DD fillport, it doesn't work.

The hole is big enough (standard 1/2" hole), but there appears to be two levels of material the port goes through, and there isn't enough thread exposed from the inside to screw on the locking nut. Bit of a drag.

I guess I could cut away some of the inner layer, but I thought this was designed for the DD fill port in particular. Anyone else run into this issue?


The fillport will fit a DD fillport with some modification as you have found out. The fillport is actually designed for the CoolerMaster Aquagate system, not the DD Fillport.
http://www.coolermaster.com/products...cate=1&id=3855


----------



## Schrup

Waiting on my RAM & OS to come Thursday, Can't do much except wire management till then. This cooling is only temp until I get a complete LC system. The cooler, CPU, mobo, & dvd where given to me Sunday. Cut up my PSU bracket to allow more airflow.


----------



## Touge180SX

New picks with my new equipment and loops will be up soon. Found out today that 1 stick of my RAM went dead, RMA coming, so OC'ing will be slow for a little while.

Also, I'm still working on taking over, updates soon.


----------



## boebi

Do you guys run the side fan?

Doesn't it produce bad airflow as the air the fan is blowing into the case doesnt go anywhere... Just into the case where it will circulate untill blowing out.
(not like front > back, bottom > top)


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boebi* 
Do you guys run the side fan?

Doesn't it produce bad airflow as the air the fan is blowing into the case doesnt go anywhere... Just into the case where it will circulate untill blowing out.
(not like front > back, bottom > top)

I run the side fan, because I'm using 3x GTX-260's so it helps get them fresh air and it sucks it in and then blows it out the back of the cards.









works pretty well. I noticed a temp increase with the fan off.


----------



## jmcmtank

I don't run a front intake fan and depend on the side fans and the base fan to cool the motherboard. Disturbed air in a case is the whole point really as it's not just the biggies like GPU/CPU that need cooling.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boebi* 
Do you guys run the side fan?

Doesn't it produce bad airflow as the air the fan is blowing into the case doesnt go anywhere... Just into the case where it will circulate untill blowing out.
(not like front > back, bottom > top)

yes cause it gives my gtx 260, sound card, and NB fresh air to work with. I changed the stock fan to some scyth s-flexes and noticed a 20 degree drop on my vid card


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
has anyone tried putting 40mm fans at the back side grill thats by the pci slots? looks like 2 or 3could fit there.

edit. my build is not yet done sitll gota get new fans, new fan controller,led lightings cpu heatsink and new cpi. but this is what ive got so far not the best and i know it can be improved.

suggestions are welcome


I have an entire thread dedicated to this.. yes actually 60mm fans fit there.. here take a look.

And if you scroll all the way down that page, youll see where I stuck 2 more 70mm fans in the front drive bays instead of the 120's I initially did.
I have since cleaned up the messy cables, but I just had taken a picture to show where I stuck those 2 fans on the rear in the spot you are referring to.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...rflow-mod.html

Heres a couple quick pics that show where I have all of the extra fans mounted on the HAF
The front drive bay and the rear by the pci slots..


----------



## boredgunner

-Muggz- did you mod two 80mm fans into two drive bay slots, or did you buy that? If that is a 5.25" cooler, link me up! Since our cases only have six 5.25" slots, I can only use one Scythe Kama Bay (leaves me with three), and my disk drive leaves me with two.


----------



## kinubic

-Muggz- thanks i think thats where i saw it in the 1st place. but i couldnt find the thread. + rep.


----------



## Robilar

I swapped the door fan out for 4 - antec tri-cool blue LED's. Made a huge difference in NB, GPU, case ambient and cpu temps.

I also changed the rear 140mm fan to a blue LED Lian Li that is much higher CFM.

I'm debating ordering 2 of the blue 230mm Blue LED fans for the HAF from the Coolermaster Store.

It will complete the light show at least.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
-Muggz- did you mod two 80mm fans into two drive bay slots, or did you buy that? If that is a 5.25" cooler, link me up! Since our cases only have six 5.25" slots, I can only use one Scythe Kama Bay (leaves me with three), and my disk drive leaves me with two.

If you read that thread I linked, I was saying how I used (2) 70mm fans and (2) 60 mm fans in the rear.

I also linked what fans I used.

I actually used zip ties to hold the two fans together, and then used the metal brackets to hold them in place in the drive bay. There is just enough width for those 2 fans to sit between the removable bay cover and the metal slots that are designed to hold your optical and floppys etc etc..

Ill take some more pics tonight regarding what I mean.


----------



## spacegoast

Muggz- in your thread linked to your mod, someone asked if you could fit 3 120mm fans on top. It looks as if there are pre-drilled spots for 3 fans. There are 2 where the 230mm fan goes, and then for the third fan, part of it is under that rubber pad for the fillport. I just put a 120 mm fan up there and it fit perfectly. You wouldnt be able to use the top drive bay with a fan their though.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I'm debating ordering 2 of the blue 230mm Blue LED fans for the HAF from the Coolermaster Store.


It would have been nice if they actually made these in different colors instead of leaving everyone to look for the rest of the parts. Especially when they use different colors on basically everything they have in the case, I probably spent over $150 or something just on fans for this case since it was extremely hard to find 120mm in red (decent ones).


----------



## DOCp

Hey guys, it's my first post here but I'm a long time lurker. I just wanted to post my recent project, let me know what you think and what to possibly add to it.

Here's the pre-paint job:



I've seen a lot of people keeping with the red theme so I decided to go green. Along with the green is some accented blue that you'll see at the bottom. Here's two coats of primer, two coats of green and three coats of black:



I decided to create a front panel switchboard to control my UV cathodes and possible future devices/fans/lights. All it is are two rocker switches with green lights, pretty easy installation with a dremmel:



Here's the final product:



The WC setup I'm using is a revised Aquagate Max. I'm using the original radiator and reservoir but I replaced the cpu block with a D-TEK Fusion V2 and the tubing with silver Feser Tubing that's UV-reactive. The tubing and the CPU block are the real negatives to the stock design so if you're really thinking about using this kit, I'd look into those areas to modify.

Here's what my front panel display looks like:




Here's the last few pics showing off some of the lighting. It's hard to really capture the lighting without making a glare so this is the best I can do:



With side panel on:



Close up on window:



What do you guys think, suggestions? My future plans are to put in some more water blocks on my dual 260's and maybe one for the north bridge.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spacegoast* 
Muggz- in your thread linked to your mod, someone asked if you could fit 3 120mm fans on top. It looks as if there are pre-drilled spots for 3 fans. There are 2 where the 230mm fan goes, and then for the third fan, part of it is under that rubber pad for the fillport. I just put a 120 mm fan up there and it fit perfectly. You wouldnt be able to use the top drive bay with a fan their though.

Oh yeah, I saw that. However I didnt want to remove the top piece and I want to use the bays. I am already taking up 2 of them with my 70mm fans in the front.

I understand, I just thought they meant 3 where the 2 only fit.


----------



## Schrup

I can't believe UPS came a day eary, first time! I'm loading my drivers tonight & probable tweaking Vista & loading my games tomorrow. I may try some light benches this weekend, but don't want to push it with this cooler. I'm now sporting a Intel DX58SO, I7 965, 6GB of OCZ DDR3 PC3-12800/ 1600MHz / Platinum XTC, 2 refurbed 80 gig Raptors (Raid 0) I had RMAed from an old system, & my PSU & video cards from my signature.

I'm still trying to figure out what I'll buy for my liquid cooling, it will be my first stab at it, so I want to get it right.

Nice Rig DOCp, I like the color. I need to start sleeving all my wires.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gooch* 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post5557517

I don't know if I wanna do my paint job like this, or similar to this except having the drive bays be black and the quick release buttons be red. anyone seen/have a case that is painted the second way?


----------



## jmcmtank

That's some shade of green *DOCp*!


----------



## DOCp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I don't know if I wanna do my paint job like this, or similar to this except having the drive bays be black and the quick release buttons be red. anyone seen/have a case that is painted the second way?


i've seen one like this, i can't remember where though but i think it would be a lot easier to paint everything black and then paint the release buttons and the drive bays a different color. for the way i did and that link you posted, you either have to take out the molex pins so you can paint the two halves separately or leave everything in and cover the areas you want to paint.


----------



## DOCp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


That's some shade of green *DOCp*!










thanks, i also changed the front fan to green, forgot to mention but it was pretty obvious


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOCp*


i've seen one like this, i can't remember where though but i think it would be a lot easier to paint everything black and then paint the release buttons and the drive bays a different color. for the way i did and that link you posted, you either have to take out the molex pins so you can paint the two halves separately or leave everything in and cover the areas you want to paint.


eh, the easy way isn't a real big influence. i'm disassembling the case today when i get outta class and finish helping my friend with win7. i like the idea for the black with the red buttons, but i want a bit more red in the case. If I don't like it, I guess I could always take it apart and paint it again


----------



## TheWolfe

I hate you guys. I suck at painting and would never risk it with my HAF. I'd just ruin it =(


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


I hate you guys. I suck at painting and would never risk it with my HAF. I'd just ruin it =(


It's not that hard. Even though the only thing I've painted is a couple of DVD drives it went great. Spray a thin layer , let it dry, spray another thin layer etc till it looks solid.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


I hate you guys. I suck at painting and would never risk it with my HAF. I'd just ruin it =(


I got it massively wrong first time, 90% correct the second.


----------



## steverebo

Has anyone done a full window mod on the HAF Im looking to do one and wanted some ideas of how to do it?


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steverebo* 
Has anyone done a full window mod on the HAF Im looking to do one and wanted some ideas of how to do it?


Just last night I was wondering if the right side panel would fit on the left side of the case. I'll have test it when I get home as I forgot to this morning. If so, I would buy another right side panel and cut it for a window mod, and put that on the left side. It probably wont fit though. I'll find out later.


----------



## Touge180SX

*Ok everyone, we are back up and running. I have now taken over the thread (thanks GoOffRoad!)

I will not be able to go back through and look at everyone that asked to join so if you could please message now and I will add you to the list!*


----------



## michaeljr1186

Hey guys, I stumbled upon this awesome forum, nice to meet all you people. Well here is my setup.









I'm still working on the cable management thing, I'm just taking quick pics.


----------



## felix.vollrath

Alright I have a had but I wanted to buy a antec 1200 sine I just thought the looks were so much better but now I think if I could buy paint and some nodding tools for that
Money it would be great is the cooling of the had still good with no side panel fan and which color would look best on the had everyone who gives a good reply and maybe even a pic will get repped
Sorry that I didn't include any puntuayion but I'm on my phone and can't really be bothered
Thanks


----------



## dinik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


*Ok everyone, we are back up and running. I have now taken over the thread (thanks GoOffRoad!)

I will not be able to go back through and look at everyone that asked to join so if you could please message now and I will add you to the list!*


add me


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


*Ok everyone, we are back up and running. I have now taken over the thread (thanks GoOffRoad!)

I will not be able to go back through and look at everyone that asked to join so if you could please message now and I will add you to the list!*


Add me.


----------



## Touge180SX

michaeljr, your added!


----------



## Touge180SX

dinik and Zippit, both added!!


----------



## steverebo

Add me as well please


----------



## Touge180SX

Welcome Steverebo!


----------



## morphus1

add me please


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


add me please










Done!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Add me up too. No pics till I do some cable management.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Add me up too. No pics till I do some cable management.









Done!


----------



## nicklawrence77

A proud owner here as well... with the CM V10 (red led fan) and the blue cathode lighting that I have in the case itself, it looks like a police cruiser. I'll throw in some pics the next time I get the chance.


----------



## Reason2doubt

Now the exams are over, i spent some time organising my case, took me about 3 hours. So I wouldn't mind hearing some opinions









Before:

























After

































Also i got the idea from this thread about homemade dust filters (using mummy's tights). They seem to be working pretty good so far







:


















Thanks I hope it looks more presentable now


----------



## mrod

add me


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
I hate you guys. I suck at painting and would never risk it with my HAF. I'd just ruin it =(

dude, whatever happens, it'll look better than that metal gray. I've never done any real spray painting till yesterday. that's why i've been asking so many questions about it. once you get started, it's a lot easier than expected


----------



## Schrup

Add me plz.


----------



## rameez25

i m not added yet







add me plz


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
dinik and Zippit, both added!!









add me as well please.









here are some pictures:


----------



## steverebo

As Im now a member I might as well show my rig and what I have done so far. This system is in the making I am awaiting a black ice gt extreme 360 rad Im trying to get a large window cut in the side panel and a custom rad grill. Let me know your thoughts or any ideas of what else I could do


----------



## steverebo

lyric how did you get your D0 stable at 4.0ghz at 1.2v Im running at 1.35v and cant get it stable any lower???


----------



## michaeljr1186

wow that's impressive. i wish i had a D0.

i'm running 1.232v @ 3.8ghz


----------



## halifax1

I still haven't been added and I posted a month ago.

Here's my latest update


----------



## mlprrj

what's up everyone? Thanks for taking a look! IM still representing, and do n the most, lol.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steverebo* 
lyric how did you get your D0 stable at 4.0ghz at 1.2v Im running at 1.35v and cant get it stable any lower???









My D0 does 4 ghz with 1.18 vcore. I'm fairly certain most can run in this range with proper tweaking.


----------



## Rick Arter

I see they got a HAF932 at the CM Store for $119.99 refurbished. I want one but cant afford it hope they got it still when I purchase it.


----------



## Schrup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
I see they got a HAF932 at the CM Store for $119.99 refurbished. I want one but cant afford it hope they got it still when I purchase it.









I wouldn't worry about it. I got mine about a month ago from Newegg for $125 with free shipping & it's not a respiff. I'd save your money & watch Newegg for deals.


----------



## MrxAnderson

Hey guys I have never built a computer before. I am a heavy software guy and im new to the hardware scene. But i do plan to build a gaming pc using the Haf 932 case and here are my specs :
i7-920
Ati Raedon HD 4850
Rampage extreme 2 x58
Barracuda 7200 NCQ 1 TB
Lg ( cheap-O ) optical drive
Cooler master UCP 1100w
Cooler master CPU fan v10
OCZ Gold 6gb DDR3 1600
Cooler master Haf 932
Vista 64 bit
wireless mouse+key board
2.1 hp speakers
25ft ethernet cable
37 inch LCD 1080p Samsung 550 series

anyone who is a noob like me trying to build a moderately priced pc can use these specs it took me like 24 hours and about a week to find these parts. Well minus the mother board and the TV and it runs for about 1700$.

Hope i dont screw up when building i hear people come across alot of problems on the net with the mobo i picked and etc....


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrxAnderson* 
Hey guys I have never built a computer before. I am a heavy software guy and im new to the hardware scene. But i do plan to build a gaming pc using the Haf 932 case and here are my specs :
i7-920
Ati Raedon HD 4850
Rampage extreme 2 x58
Barracuda 7200 NCQ 1 TB
Lg ( cheap-O ) optical drive
Cooler master UCP 1100w
Cooler master CPU fan v10
OCZ Gold 6gb DDR3 1600
Cooler master Haf 932
Vista 64 bit
wireless mouse+key board
2.1 hp speakers
25ft ethernet cable
37 inch LCD 1080p Samsung 550 series

anyone who is a noob like me trying to build a moderately priced pc can use these specs it took me like 24 hours and about a week to find these parts. Well minus the mother board and the TV and it runs for about 1700$.

you could save a few bucks for now and just use windows 7 for free


----------



## Touge180SX

All added!

I have my 920 D0 at 4.2Ghz with Turbo and HT 100% stable at 1.3 or so, not sure the exact as my computer is down right now for a bad stick of RAM. So far I have had it at 4.6Ghz at about 1.4 or so with more to come hopefully!


----------



## steverebo

I must be doing something wrong as my D0 will not stay stable at anything below 1.35v @ 4.0Ghz??


----------



## Reason2doubt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


*Ok everyone, we are back up and running. I have now taken over the thread (thanks GoOffRoad!)

I will not be able to go back through and look at everyone that asked to join so if you could please message now and I will add you to the list!*


please may I join


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrxAnderson*


Hey guys I have never built a computer before. I am a heavy software guy and im new to the hardware scene. But i do plan to build a gaming pc using the Haf 932 case and here are my specs :
i7-920
Ati Raedon HD 4850
Rampage extreme 2 x58
Barracuda 7200 NCQ 1 TB
Lg ( cheap-O ) optical drive
Cooler master UCP 1100w
Cooler master CPU fan v10
OCZ Gold 6gb DDR3 1600
Cooler master Haf 932
Vista 64 bit
wireless mouse+key board
2.1 hp speakers
25ft ethernet cable
37 inch LCD 1080p Samsung 550 series

anyone who is a noob like me trying to build a moderately priced pc can use these specs it took me like 24 hours and about a week to find these parts. Well minus the mother board and the TV and it runs for about 1700$.

Hope i dont screw up when building i hear people come across alot of problems on the net with the mobo i picked and etc....


Hmmm, will this be a second rig or your primary one? If it's a secondary gaming one i wouldn't go with the i7 and just go with a dual core like the E8400 or the E8600 or maybe even a Q9650. Then spend a little more on a graphics card such as a GTX260 / 275 / 285. But of course if this is your main rig and you need to do intensive multi tasking then sure go for the i7


----------



## MrxAnderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JordanWillis*


Hmmm, will this be a second rig or your primary one? If it's a secondary gaming one i wouldn't go with the i7 and just go with a dual core like the E8400 or the E8600 or maybe even a Q9650. Then spend a little more on a graphics card such as a GTX260 / 275 / 285. But of course if this is your main rig and you need to do intensive multi tasking then sure go for the i7


Yea this is going to be my main rig/gaming so i decided to just invest in one of the best processors but i understand what u mean about the E8400+Q9650 And actually i really want a GTX card but they are so exoensive and im on a tight buget with this pc. I also want to look into wwater cooling but yet again the buget factor.


----------



## Schrup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrxAnderson* 
Yea this is going to be my main rig/gaming so i decided to just invest in one of the best processors but i understand what u mean about the E8400+Q9650 And actually i really want a GTX card but they are so exoensive and im on a tight buget with this pc. I also want to look into wwater cooling but yet again the buget factor.

Are you planning to crossfire? If so, I would get the best video card you can afford & when you can afford it, buy the second. There's only about a $65 difference between a 4850 & a GTX260-216.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150348

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150361

Here's a good article breaking down video card value.
http://www.hardware-revolution.com/b...ard-june-2009/

Doesn't make sense to me to have an I7 with such a budget video card.


----------



## MrxAnderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schrup* 
Are you planning to crossfire? If so, I would get the best video card you can afford & when you can afford it, buy the second. There's only about a $65 difference between a 4850 & a GTX260-216.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150348

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150361

Here's a good article breaking down video card value.
http://www.hardware-revolution.com/b...ard-june-2009/

Doesn't make sense to me to have an I7 with such a budget video card.

Thx ill look into that i really appreciate that.


----------



## wheth4400

Add me please


----------



## kaer

Sign me up.

Just got the 932 on Thursday. Pics will come later


----------



## almighty15

I ant one of these because getting my new water cooling gear in would be so much easier BUT it looks ugly.

I hate how cheap it looks with the USB ports and such exposed on top.

My other choice is the Antec P193


----------



## Touge180SX

All added! Welcome!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
I ant one of these because getting my new water cooling gear in would be so much easier BUT it looks ugly.

I hate how cheap it looks with the USB ports and such exposed on top.

My other choice is the Antec P193

I don't think it's ugly at all. I actually bought this case cause I love the cable management and the appearance


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
I ant one of these because getting my new water cooling gear in would be so much easier BUT it looks ugly.

I hate how cheap it looks with the USB ports and such exposed on top.

My other choice is the Antec P193

I think it's a very good looking case. Has a military theme in my opinion.

Anywho thought i'd add some pics of my case and setup for you guys to look at and tell me what you think.


















































































Just need to do some external cable management then we will be all good.


----------



## jmcmtank

Very clean install, good ideas with the extra fans. Not meaning to be picky, just helpful, you realise you can route the front panel wiring through the hole circled below?








I had cut a hole in the drive cage and grommeted it before noticing this route!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Since people are being added to the club again put me up. had my HAF-932 for about 6 months and am lovin every bit of it.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Very clean install, good ideas with the extra fans. Not meaning to be picky, just helpful, you realise you can route the front panel wiring through the hole circled below?








I had cut a hole in the drive cage and grommeted it before noticing this route!









Damn son, That's annoying. I'm pulling it all apart tomorrow now haha.

Thanks dude. Plus rep for you.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
Since people are being added to the club again put me up. had my HAF-932 for about 6 months and am lovin every bit of it.

Added!


----------



## mlprrj

I got one of my video cards ordered should be here wednesday. I'll order second one by the weekend. I'll end up having a couple of the evga 285 gtx's
02G-P3-1187-AR 2GB FTW version. I'm most likely going to get one more down the road and run tri-sli. I was kind of back and forth on cards trying to sort out what waterblock is compatible with what. This card is the version 2 with the new pcb revison. Dangerden just came out with a waterblock that fits version 2 285's. Im also looking at the new evga co op 295's and they too have a nice waterblock to go along with it. These 295's are on a single pcb thus the name co op. I havent order anywater blocks for cards yet but i got a triple and single fesser rad's and a heatkiller 3.0 for the I7 920.
I'm going to be on air for little while making sure my system is running good and everything works. I may step up my 285's, not sure yet. IM pretty sure tri sli 285's beat out quad 295's so i dont know. I'll post up some more pictures by next week.


----------



## Space Pope

Add me too. Don't really wanna post it up yet, since the stupid cooler master store didn't give me the red led fan.


----------



## InsideTheCinema

Throw me on that list if you don't mind, I actually just got mine with my new sig rig, and am loving it.

I'll put up a few pictures when I get around to throwing up a work log.


----------



## halifax1

Am I ever going to be added to this list?


----------



## Choppah4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Am I ever going to be added to this list?

don't do it... lol, j/k









If you would add me please. This is the best case I've ever owned!
Makes me want to upgrade


----------



## MeeksMan13

I disassembled my case last thursday evening and started priming it. I'm beginning to paint all of the panels. It's lookin pretty good. Y'all can check it out in more detain in my work log (link is in my sig)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InsideTheCinema* 
Throw me on that list if you don't mind, I actually just got mine with my new sig rig, and am loving it.

I'll put up a few pictures when I get around to throwing up a work log.

Done!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Am I ever going to be added to this list?

If you looked you would notice that you were added a few days ago









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choppah4* 
don't do it... lol, j/k









If you would add me please. This is the best case I've ever owned!
Makes me want to upgrade
















Done!


----------



## kinubic

hmm just wondering if anyone knows a good fan filter. im planning on getting extra fans for the side panel. and gona need some fan filters for 120x25 fans.those that are removable without having to unscrew them. was looking at the steel mesh fan filters on performance pcs(they looks cnei but think gota unscrew them.. and this one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2275


----------



## halifax1

lol, now I'm there. I didn't see me before! Hooray!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
lol, now I'm there. I didn't see me before! Hooray!


----------



## Electric Squall

Hi Guys !

First Of All, sorry for some English mistakes !

This is my first post here ...

I've aquired my haf 932 last week, it's a huge case ... Cable management was very easy in this one.
I had a CM690 who was dropped from my bed, to the floor ... it goes broken after that ... so I've found ... a CM HAF 932 ...

Follow some pics:









---








---








---








---








---









I hope you like it ...

See Yaa !


----------



## jmcmtank

That is one clean install, very good cable management indeed. What is the fan on the back of the optical drive bays?


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
That is one clean install, very good cable management indeed. What is the fan on the back of the optical drive bays?

Wondering that to and how you modded it in there case looks sweet.


----------



## Electric Squall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
That is one clean install, very good cable management indeed. What is the fan on the back of the optical drive bays?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
Wondering that to and how you modded it in there case looks sweet.

Hi guys ... nice to know that you liked it









Well this was a "adaptation" I don't even know if this word exist, but anyway i'm using it haha








Well the fan in front of the CPU fan is the same fan you can see in the back of case, throwing out the hot air.

The CM690 has a fan support bay at the bottom of case ( filter bay ).
I've just toked it and pluged with a "Dual Face Tape" ... those from 3M and Scoth !

So, I've screwed the fan on the filter bay and putted it where you can see ...

I guess it will be easy for you to understand it with photos ... tonight I'll took some new ones showing how I've did it ...

See yaa ...


----------



## jmcmtank

Aha!








Funnily enough I've got a couple of Antec 900 fans in mine.


----------



## Electric Squall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Aha!








Funnily enough I've got a couple of Antec 900 fans in mine.


hahaha









Yeah ... that was the fan filter I've used ...


----------



## 455buick

Hi Folks!

I'll post some of my pics soon... Trying to place filters over the huge inlet fans!!

I love this case!









BTW - May I be added to your vaunted list??


----------



## hale1278

Nice and clean cable management. I like the way you put the fan right at 5.25 bays


----------



## Rick Arter

Now I see sweet idea!


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hale1278*


Nice and clean cable management. I like the way you put the fan right at 5.25 bays


Thermaltake has the iCage that does pretty much the same thing



And Scythe has the Kama Bay










I would make my own, rather than buying one. That way you can put whatever fan you want up in that 5.25' drive bay area.


----------



## NameUnknown

add me please. I just got mine last week, i loved wiring it, its so easy to wire up and such good airflow.


----------



## Touge180SX

All those that requested have been added!


----------



## Ackmanc

throw me on the list please


----------



## Choppah4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spacegoast*


Thermaltake has the iCage that does pretty much the same thing



And Scythe has the Kama Bay










I would make my own, rather than buying one. That way you can put whatever fan you want up in that 5.25' drive bay area.


Cooler Master has their own 5.25" 4-in-3 Device Module but the Scythe would look better in an HAF


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Add me..


----------



## pixelpunk

Does anyone know what tool is required to unscrew the top fan? Seems like a hex key wrench, but i want to be certain (since i don't have any).


----------



## Touge180SX

All requests added!


----------



## donmega1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pixelpunk*


Does anyone know what tool is required to unscrew the top fan? Seems like a hex key wrench, but i want to be certain (since i don't have any).


3mm allen key.

Btw add me to list plz







I'll have pics as soon as i paint my interior


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donmega1*


3mm allen key.

Btw add me to list plz







I'll have pics as soon as i paint my interior


Added!


----------



## 455buick

Hi Folks,

Just added some filters to the inlet and side fans. I purchased the foam material here:

http://www.purapc.com/store/index.html

The 1 foot square material will do. For the front I pulled the bezel off. You'll see 4 screws. Take them off and cut filter material to fit between the two pieces. Works great and doesn't seem to "mute" the Red LED fan lights in front too bad I'd rather have clean air entering the case tho'.







To clean just pull front bezel off and blow out or wash it with water....

I then took the grill off the side fan and cut some material to cover the fan. I had some alum red anodized expanded grating laying around the house. (Purchased years ago at a auto store). Cut out a circle to match the fan. Place the filter material between the red grating and filter fan grill. Again works great. Pics to follow....

Thought I'd pass along my mods, if you're worried about dust bunnies in that HAF case...

Take care,


----------



## donmega1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Folks,

Just added some filters to the inlet and side fans. I purchased the foam material here:

http://www.purapc.com/store/index.html

The 1 foot square material will do. For the front I pulled the bezel off. You'll see 4 screws. Take them off and cut filter material to fit between the two pieces. Works great and doesn't seem to "mute" the Red LED fan lights in front too bad I'd rather have clean air entering the case tho'.







To clean just pull front bezel off and blow out or wash it with water....

I then took the grill off the side fan and cut some material to cover the fan. I had some alum red anodized expanded grating laying around the house. (Purchased years ago at a auto store). Cut out a circle to match the fan. Place the filter material between the red grating and filter fan grill. Again works great. Pics to follow....

Thought I'd pass along my mods, if you're worried about dust bunnies in that HAF case...

Take care, 

looks good but seems air flow would be reduced drastically? Anyone know where to buy the 240 fans for the front, would like something more powerful


----------



## Blackhawk4

Hey touge can ya add this to the front page for HAF-932 fan filter
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...thread-71.html
just scroll down a bit and youll see


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Hey touge can ya add this to the front page for HAF-932 fan filter
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...thread-71.html
just scroll down a bit and youll see


Done!









jmcmtank, I added your filter how-to to the first page thanks to a recommendation from Blackhawk!

spacegoast, I linked to your cable management thread also!

Thanks both of you!

If anyone else has a how-to or any relevent info just let me know and I'll post it up!


----------



## nutri

Just bought my HAF today. Very excited to get it. Trying to decide if I should paint it and what color if I do. I will post pics when everything is set up.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Done!









jmcmtank, I added your filter how-to to the first page thanks to a recommendation from Blackhawk!

spacegoast, I linked to your cable management thread also!

Thanks both of you!

If anyone else has a how-to or any relevent info just let me know and I'll post it up!

Thanks for that *Touge180SX* and *Blackhawk*.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Awesome. I will be doing that 230mm fan filter mad on my HAF-932 soon.


----------



## Zoomer

Set me up! I wanna show off the fact I have one of the best full-tower cases EVER! ^__^


----------



## jmcmtank

Now there's a thing, looks like there are at least two versions of this case;
Mine








*MeeksMan13's*


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Now there's a thing, looks like there are at least two versions of this case;
Mine








*MeeksMan13's*

















I got mine back in november, so they probably revised it. anyone get this case around the same time as me and have one that has that hole the jmcmtank pointed out in the picture?


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
I got mine back in november, so they probably revised it. anyone get this case around the same time as me and have one that has that hole the jmcmtank pointed out in the picture?


I got mine back in November as well. I will have to check and see if mine has that or not, not that it is a big deal or anything.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutri* 
Just bought my HAF today. Very excited to get it. Trying to decide if I should paint it and what color if I do. I will post pics when everything is set up.

HI nutri,

You are gonna love it!! My last three cases were Lian Li... They were nice alum, and one had a motherboard pull out... They were: PC-10, PC-65B (with window), and PC-1200B (modded)

But I love my HAF!!! :thumbs:

I have to check it often to see if it's running! Really, really quiet! And the cooling is awesome... I personally feel that if the case can keep your cpu and motherboard within 10 degC of your ambient temps things are great!!

My room temps are 26degC (79degF) Cpu is 40degC (104degF) using speed fan and the M/B is registering 27degC (81degF) All I can say is WoW! I think the cpu (Q6700 - 65nm - G0 stepping) is being helped by the very large Thermalright IFX-14 cooler as well! The cpu is running at 3.3Ghz with stock voltage (1.18v)... Very stable, and noticeably faster than my Q6600 B3...

I'm in heaven!!!

Edited: My bad







I read the wrong temps for the cpu on speed fan! Either way, I'm still in heaven!


----------



## Zippit

Can someone say.... dual 360 rad?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Dual 360 rad! holy crap thats nice zippit. Another reason why the HAF-932 is king right there. watercooling at its finest.


----------



## Touge180SX

Added!


----------



## mth91

Picked up my HAF 932 today at frys. Pretty good deal, got it for 156 and theres a 15 dollar mail in rebate so basically I got it for 140 flat.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mth91*


Picked up my HAF 932 today at frys. Pretty good deal, got it for 156 and theres a 15 dollar mail in rebate so basically I got it for 140 flat.


Good stuff, welcome mth91!!


----------



## drew630

Add me please. Pics in this post:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5769301


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Now there's a thing, looks like there are at least two versions of this case;
Mine








*MeeksMan13's*


















I have that hole there, bought mine back on april or something. Makes it look neat


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew630*


Add me please. Pics in this post:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5769301


Done!


----------



## dinik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I got mine back in november, so they probably revised it. anyone get this case around the same time as me and have one that has that hole the jmcmtank pointed out in the picture?


i bought mine 1 month ago...and i have the hole


----------



## //.DK

just bought mine from newegg this morning at 1am, and since I live about 2 hours tops away from the NJ warehouse, it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## MeeksMan13

I'm thinking about selling my rig and going i7 with the classified board. If so, I'm gonna go with the HAF 932 again


----------



## nutri

Just got mine in today and I love it. Keeping the wires organized was easy and there is a lot of room in the beast. Add me pls


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I'm thinking about selling my rig and going i7 with the classified board. If so, I'm gonna go with the HAF 932 again










The Classified looks awesome, but way out of budget for most of us. Im eyeing that all black EVGA X58 SLI LE board: 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188049.

That would also look sick in a HAF 932/922 case. The lack of eSata on it is the least of my worries







, only 2 year warranty though







.
Im still considering getting one. Hopefully prices will go down by then end of Summer.

EDIT: On a side note, I just got 6 of those new Cooler Master fnas with the Red LED's. They supposedly operate at 19dB and 90CFM, at 2000RPM. I will report back with some pics and results probably this weekend.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spacegoast*


The Classified looks awesome, but way out of budget for most of us. Im eyeing that all black EVGA X58 SLI LE board: 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188049.

That would also look sick in a HAF 932/922 case. The lack of eSata on it is the least of my worries







, only 2 year warranty though







.
Im still considering getting one. Hopefully prices will go down by then end of Summer.


That's What I'm looking at also. I'm not really concerned about the E-sata with the HAF case having one and I dont really have a external HDD.


----------



## MeeksMan13

that looks awesome. it would look good in a painted case. I like the color scheme on the classified a lot. Since I saw it, it became my dream mobo. I'm probably gonna wait till christmas time to do a new build cause I wanna hit the one year mark with my current rig. Plus, by then, prices will have dropped a bit on the mobo and hopefully the cpu/RAM

I'll even keep my fingers crossed for the gt300 lol


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Can someone say.... dual 360 rad?










What sort of temperatures are you getting with dual rads? Thats just crazy!


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


What sort of temperatures are you getting with dual rads? Thats just crazy!










I've tinkered around a bit and my temps dont go over 50c at full load with all fans at their lowest speed.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I've tinkered around a bit and my temps dont go over 50c at full load with all fans at their lowest speed.


nice job!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Very Nice temps


----------



## gerikoh

this case will fit an ifx-10 backside hsf, ayt?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


nice job!










Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Very Nice temps


And thank you too.









I forgot to mention that my GTX280 also runs in this loop and it was folding during the CPU stability test.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Thanks.

And thank you too.









I forgot to mention that my GTX280 also runs in this loop and it was folding during the CPU stability test.










holy crap


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


holy crap










I LOVE THAT SMILEY!












































I'm going to try full blast next weekend.









Follow my adventures here.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


this case will fit an ifx-10 backside hsf, ayt?


Hi gerikoh,

I think you are talking to me about the ifx-10 heat sink?? The answer is yes! Plenty of room... I took some pictures with my old AE-1 Program camera, and None of them turned out!









I'll have to get my daughter's digital camera and take some pictures and post them here... What a drag. I bought all of my daughters (3 of them) digital cameras and I don't have one... Go figure!

Take care,


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi gerikoh,

I think you are talking to me about the ifx-10 heat sink?? The answer is yes! Plenty of room... I took some pictures with my old AE-1 Program camera, and None of them turned out!









I'll have to get my daughter's digital camera and take some pictures and post them here... What a drag. I bought all of my daughters (3 of them) digital cameras and I don't have one... Go figure!

Take care, 


it says ifx-14 with your 932 in your sig. i guess i already have the answer.









another question, do the new stocks come now with dust filters?


----------



## POLICE

new HAF-932 user/owner


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


new HAF-932 user/owner










Added!


----------



## BlueBird

Please add me to onwers list.


----------



## POLICE

THX Touge180SX!

pictures comin' sooon


----------



## Yogi

Add me please!


----------



## spacegoast

I installed 4 out my 6 news CM fans. All went on the side panel. They are actually pretty decent fans for $7. They are not 19dB though, more like 25dB. Still pretty good for 90CFM, plus I have them on a fan speed controller







so they arent loud at all. Temps dropped by 2-3C. Load temps on CPU at 3.4ghz (378x9) were 51-52-50-50. Pretty good for air cooling







. Only ran for 30 minutes though, had to go to work. Will post pics this weekend


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



_Work is the curse of the computing classes_.


..


----------



## Zippit

I'm going to paint my case tomorrow if mother nature lets me.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
I'm going to paint my case tomorrow if mother nature lets me.









Pics or its all lies


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackhawk4*


pics or its all lies










where is your god now!?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


where is your god now!?


he's.......umm......







Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


he's.......umm......







Can't wait to see it painted.


HA!

Also notice on what it is written on?


----------



## NameUnknown

nope, the avatar keeps distracting me


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


HA!

Also notice on what it is written on?










yeah that was a good one


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


nope, the avatar keeps distracting me


Should I change it then?


----------



## Blackhawk4

If it distracts him it means you can use him as a minion


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Should I change it then?


Not at all does it mean that


----------



## michaeljr1186

my comp has been running for about a month since i got it. Very low dust, i'm surprised but then again I change my air filter in my home every 3 months so you all should do the same.


----------



## MeeksMan13

hey, can anyone take a picture of the underside of their case? like up at the front where the front panel meets the bottom panel?

Oh, and plus rep to anyone that can figure out how I burned a circle onto my finger while re-assembling my case.


----------



## Blackhawk4

wait.......you did what? pic or it didnt happen cause that is puzzlin me? burning a circle into your finger? unless you lit your Haf-932 on fire idk.


----------



## MeeksMan13

i'm uploading to photobucket right now


----------



## Blackhawk4

k....im just still puzzled by your post lol. I've never heard of that before it sorta freaks me out a bit.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


hey, can anyone take a picture of the underside of their case? like up at the front where the front panel meets the bottom panel?

Oh, and plus rep to anyone that can figure out how I burned a circle onto my finger while re-assembling my case.


You mean like this?









There was a chemical reaction from your new paint job and it burnt your finger!


----------



## MeeksMan13




----------



## Blackhawk4

finger + small hole in rubber case stand = stand likely made a hole there.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


You mean like this?









There was a chemical reaction from your new paint job and it burnt your finger!


thanks man, that pic helped a bunch. And no, but good try, i like your thinking


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


finger + small hole in rubber case stand = stand likely made a hole there.


good try. but nope. i'll give y'all the scenario. I was rebuilding part of the case and messed up something dso I had to remove something so I could redo it


----------



## mlprrj

well my first card arrived , and i can say installation was a breeze. im lovin it. I should get my other card ordered by the weekend and have it sometime next week. Im really happy my computer is doing really good. This was the first time i got to fire up everything, and all i can say is wow. I had no problems and everything running awesome. Here's a couple of update pic's. Im still debating if i should step to the 295's co op. Until i decide my water loop/loop's will be waiting on the sideline. 295's have nice waterblocks, and dangerden just released their revision 2 block for the 285's. Decisions, decisions.











here's a picture of 285 block version 2 Ill get if i keep these cards.

[img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]

i like how you have the option of getting it single slot, oh yeah

[img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]

hope you all like. ill keep pictures coming.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


good try. but nope. i'll give y'all the scenario. I was rebuilding part of the case and messed up something dso I had to remove something so I could redo it


Im guessing it has something to do with the rivets. I win!

Nice rig there mlprrj. Lemme get that CoD5!


----------



## mlprrj

yeah call of duty was nice bonus, came with card. I ordered this card from newegg, the next one from evga. I heard i can get Cryostasis free too. oh yeah, game on.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueBird*


Please add me to onwers list.


Added!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


THX Touge180SX!

pictures comin' sooon


No Problem!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Add me please! 


















Added!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Add me please! 


















Yogi, I noticed you have a Bloodrage too. Not sure if you have already or not but if not, make sure you join the Foxconn Bloodrage club... thread link is in my sig!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Yogi, I noticed you have a Bloodrage too. Not sure if you have already or not but if not, make sure you join the Foxconn Bloodrage club... thread link is in my sig!


I forgot about that one! Ya just got it today







. I have some pics in my build log, link is in my sig.


----------



## Darkstar2

add me to


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Im guessing it has something to do with the rivets. I win!

Nice rig there mlprrj. Lemme get that CoD5!










Yup! Turns out when they spin around really fast and don't wanna come out, they get really hot. And by really fast, I'm talking the speed of my dad's dewalt plug-in drill.

p.s. it hurt.


----------



## //.DK

add me now please!

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post6490064


----------



## reedo

addd meeeeeeeee


----------



## raydotulung

checking in!!!


----------



## docpt

Add me too, please.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5786807


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkstar2*


add me to











Quote:



Originally Posted by *//.DK*


add me now please!

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post6490064



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


addd meeeeeeeee



Quote:



Originally Posted by *raydotulung*


checking in!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *docpt*


Add me too, please.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5786807


All added!!


----------



## Touge180SX

Yogi, I also linked your name on the first page to your build log instead of the post here!


----------



## Zippit

I just started with painting... mother nature didn't let me do it outside but that didn't stop me! I just did it indoors.

















I must say... for a first time painter I did a pretty good job.










I might also do the other side pannel today and I'll do my case when I take my PC apart for my new motherboard... which hopefully arrives today.









should I also paint the outside of my case with Plastidip? Or should I keep the original paint?


----------



## l0rdmagnum

Is the same front fan than the HAF 922 ?


----------



## mark3510

please add me up, here's some pics of my i7 haf name REDCORE...this is my first build so go easy on me


----------



## Touge180SX

Added Mark, welcome!









Great job on the rig, especially for your first one! Awesome!


----------



## POLICE

MY PC config:









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l0rdmagnum*


Is the same front fan than the HAF 922 ?


According to *Coolermaster USA* the 922 has a 200mm fan; the 932 has a 230mm model.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Very clean install, good ideas with the extra fans. Not meaning to be picky, just helpful, you realise you can route the front panel wiring through the hole circled below?








I had cut a hole in the drive cage and grommeted it before noticing this route!










My case actually came with the front panel wiring already ran through that hole.

Are you supposed to just break these off to mount the DVD drive or is there a way they pop out?


----------



## jmcmtank

Flex them back and forwards until they snap off; leaves a couple of nicks in the paintwork.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Are you supposed to just break these off to mount the DVD drive or is there a way they pop out?

you just break them off.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
My case actually came with the front panel wiring already ran through that hole.

Are you supposed to just break these off to mount the DVD drive or is there a way they pop out?









I wish they came off another way because i would like to replace mine. I have resorted to blue tacking them on, very cleanly done it. Just you cant touch them


----------



## l0rdmagnum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


According to *Coolermaster USA* the 922 has a 200mm fan; the 932 has a 230mm model.


Someone told me that the true diameters are the same.


----------



## solidsquirrell

ugh! one of my HAF wheels just broke


----------



## POLICE

i make a haf topic starter header


----------



## Lyric

I can say this for sure, coolermaster's rma service sucks for sure...i know its ot, but my front fan is screwed up from the get go it rattles and hits the edges so i had to disable it.

submitted an rma in the middle of last month and still hasn't been mailed out yet...its been approved for like 2 weeks but not mailed yet.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


ugh! one of my HAF wheels just broke










yea mine too









i'm just using those stands now. seriously it was a lot of work putting on all those wheels on, and now i have to take them all off and put back those stands. i wish i could see the future.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


yea mine too









i'm just using those stands now. seriously it was a lot of work putting on all those wheels on, and now i have to take them all off and put back those stands. i wish i could see the future.



I wonder if this happens often, and I wonder what sort of wheels I could replace them with. Those wheels did seem flimsy, like 100% plastic.


----------



## POLICE

why use wheels? i never use wheels for case


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


why use wheels? i never use wheels for case


probably because they tend to move their case around alot, i could see it becoming useful if that was the case.


----------



## POLICE

no wheel


----------



## kinubic

lol i just installed the wheels few min ago! when i tried to put the case back up.one of them cracked and broke! lol
anyone know a good replacement for it. i tend to move my case around alot hahaha


----------



## jmcmtank

I use the wheels to raise the case higher for cooling; I would prefer the supplied feet to be taller.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I use the wheels to raise the case higher for cooling; I would prefer the supplied feet to be taller.


I've never actually unscrewed the bottom of the feet on the haf932, but wouldn't stacking washers to raise it up a bit higher work?

(i.e: unscrew the feet and insert x amount of washers on each of the feet to even it out).


----------



## Touge180SX

Thanks for the header POLICE!

My wheel broke too! I looked all over for replacements and couldnt find any that fit the screw pattern on the bottom of the case.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
why use wheels? i never use wheels for case

i need wheels, sometimes I need to take my HAF to another room, and wheels do help a lot. that or i could always just break my back hehe


----------



## POLICE

cool n quiet


----------



## kinubic

since my wheels broke. i just took the wheels out leaving the metal stands that connect to the plastic wheels.so right now i have quite a bit if space from floor to case. but it helps with the airflow from the bottom xD lol


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
since my wheels broke. i just took the wheels out leaving the metal stands that connect to the plastic wheels.so right now i have quite a bit if space from floor to case. but it helps with the airflow from the bottom xD lol

yeah I agree, I would like to install a bottom fan, but I would like to get some wheels first, well, If I find a solution, I'll make sure to share with everyone.


----------



## MadCatMk2

I broke the lock switch of one of my HAF's wheels while installing it for the first time, but the wheel is still fully functional and can still be locked.
What I had done was turning the case vertically after installing the wheels without picking it up


----------



## POLICE

this is not a car... not use wheel


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
this is not a car... not use wheel









But.. this..
This is how I roll!


----------



## boebi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


But.. this..
This is how I roll!










I was imagining someone sitting on the HAF932 and racing down a hill with the weels attached


----------



## kidshenlong

Add me please, I got my HAF about a month ago and I love it


----------



## Zippit

I've got some designer chrome wheels on my HAF.









They support 40kg each.


----------



## jmcmtank

What's the wheel size, in mm?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


What's the wheel size, in mm?


32~33mm

my case stands 5cm from the floor.


----------



## jmcmtank

Thanks; I've seen 30mm castors here in the UK, just need to see if they will fit.


----------



## NameUnknown

So I slapped a fan in on the Drive bay panels of the case itself, the standard fan screws fit just perfec, and i mean perfect, the head of the screw is no more than 1/2 a millimeter bigger than the holes


----------



## dinik

mine wheels broke at the 2end day...so i went to bauhaus in germany and bougt 4 new wheels...they are taller...so now my case have better cooling ^_^


----------



## nutri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


So I slapped a fan in on the Drive bay panels of the case itself, the standard fan screws fit just perfec, and i mean perfect, the head of the screw is no more than 1/2 a millimeter bigger than the holes










I did the same thing. Its nice, you don't see it all and you can leave all the drive bay panels in there so it looks unmodified.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
32~33mm

my case stands 5cm from the floor.

Im going to go to the hardware store today, and see if I can find some wheels, man im really bummed down..







need me some wheels


----------



## Zippit

Pics of my pimped out wheels.


----------



## NameUnknown

lol nice wheels


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Pics of my pimped out wheels. 

Pimp my HAF anyone? it could be a TV hit


----------



## stopdrop

Anyone know where I can get some sweet hub caps for mine?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Awww.. no spinners?


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Pics of my pimped out wheels. 

was just about to ask!


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Awww.. no spinners?









I was gonna say it but i got distracted again


----------



## solidsquirrell

i was thinking more along the lines of this...

granted thats not a HAF on there, but you get the idea..


----------



## NameUnknown

if you do that, ive got one word for you.......SPINNERS!!!


----------



## jmcmtank

FYI, *Coolermaster wallpapers.* Only one relevant but I like it.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


FYI, *Coolermaster wallpapers.* Only one relevant but I like it.


i like


----------



## kinubic

if anyone in the US is able to find wheels for the haf let me know would like to know where u bought them. gona head to the hardware store right now and see if they have any. thanks.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Pimp my HAF anyone? it could be a TV hit










its a haf its already quite pimpish


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidshenlong*


Add me please, I got my HAF about a month ago and I love it










Done, welcome!


----------



## NameUnknown

my case came with wheels


----------



## rambow70

i want the 922 i dont need full tower


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


my case came with wheels










All 932's come with wheels but there are very weak and break easily.


----------



## NameUnknown

well thats reassuring...


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


well thats reassuring...


LOL, I know, they suck!


----------



## NameUnknown

eh, ill fabricate some sort of risers, im only using those wheels that came with it since its on my floor with a bottom mounted PSU, trying to minimize the dust the PSU gets


----------



## solidsquirrell

yeah same here, instead looking for wheels, today I ended up cleaning the inside and removing a ton of dust, I'm wondering if the dust issue gets easier to handle with a water cool system......


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


eh, ill fabricate some sort of risers, im only using those wheels that came with it since its on my floor with a bottom mounted PSU, trying to minimize the dust the PSU gets


i set mine on a 1ft high table for dust prevention, and its good


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


i set mine on a 1ft high table for dust prevention, and its good


Excellent point! I had mine for a week on a table more than a foot high and there was hardly any dust. Unfortunately my desk is small and craptastic, so I need to find me a bigger desk or, hehe a kitchen table =]


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Well here's mine.... add me if you like

i had a few ccfls but im broke and cant afford new switches

im waiting on my money then im upgrading everything except the mobo


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas*


Well here's mine.... add me if you like

i had a few ccfls but im broke and cant afford new switches

im waiting on my money then im upgrading everything except the mobo










jonas, you should totally paint the inside of your case blue with the drive bays silver or a silver-ish black. I think it would look REALLY good with your setup


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


jonas, you should totally paint the inside of your case blue with the drive bays silver or a silver-ish black. I think it would look REALLY good with your setup


Yes youre right it would and trust me a paint job is in the future just right now i dont have the time nor money

and i forgot load my cable management pics, ill upload those when i get back


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas*


Yes youre right it would and trust me a paint job is in the future just right now i dont have the time nor money


yeah. I know what you mean. i just got done with my paint job. geez, it took a long time and the greater part of my paycheck. whenever you do paint it, though, make sure to keep the paint on the inside of the drive cages not too thick otherwise you'll run into some trouble when you put everything back together.


----------



## MeeksMan13

oh, and random injury of the week: who can guess how I cut my hand at work? (i work at a grocery store)


----------



## Blackhawk4

against a very sharp grocery cart?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


against a very sharp grocery cart?


nope, but it was something sharp lol


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


nope, but it was something sharp lol


cash register drawer while bleeding all over all the 100 dollar bills and pissing off your manager?


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Quad Core Quad SLI


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


cash register drawer while bleeding all over all the 100 dollar bills and pissing off your manager?










nope. but i did have to get 2 stitches my first day as a cashier. I sneezed and hit the little wall by the register


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.::Himeh::.*


Quad Core Quad SLI










That blue/black contrast is very nice.


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


That blue/black contrast is very nice.










Thank you sir







I just finished it yesterday


----------



## Zippit

I finished painting my HAF... pic will be up in a few hours.

I hurt my ankle and I'm currently sitting on the sofa with an icepack on my foot.







AND I GOT A GODDAMNED JOBINTERVIEW TOMORROW!


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas*


Well here's mine.... add me if you like

i had a few ccfls but im broke and cant afford new switches

im waiting on my money then im upgrading everything except the mobo











alright here is the cable management for my SAGE Rig


----------



## dinik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas* 
alright here is the cable management for my SAGE Rig

what is this hole on the legt side with a battery inside? i dont have it in my hav?!


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dinik* 
what is this hole on the legt side with a battery inside? i dont have it in my hav?!

that would a terminal block. 4 fans are using it for direct power from the psu instead 4 bulky molex connectors. It gibes you more room to work with in cable mngmt. you can connect any 12volt device to the block and the psu will power it: fans, lights, pumps, etc.

or did you mean the 2.5in hard drive on the left?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
nope. but i did have to get 2 stitches my first day as a cashier. I sneezed and hit the little wall by the register

Box cutter cutting open a box!


----------



## Touge180SX

List updated!


----------



## dinik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas* 
that would a terminal block. 4 fans are using it for direct power from the psu instead 4 bulky molex connectors. It gibes you more room to work with in cable mngmt. you can connect any 12volt device to the block and the psu will power it: fans, lights, pumps, etc.

or did you mean the 2.5in hard drive on the left?

yeah that one in hard drive...did you cut it...or was it there?


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

n/a


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Alright HAF-ers,

I would appreciate some honest opinion when i finally be able to paint. What Im going for is black base, blue lighting, and uv green aesthetics.

How would the interior look, black base on the mobo tray and all panels, 5.25/3.5 bays blue, and the remaining bay locking mechanism and hard drive caddies uv green.

also any idea around the black blue and uv green theme would be great, thank you


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Box cutter cutting open a box!









not this time, but i do have a scar on my left arm where I cut myself. it's about 4 inches long lol

it's a really random thing that cut me too. if no one gets it by tomorrow i'll just give in and say it


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas* 
Alright HAF-ers,

I would appreciate some honest opinion when i finally be able to paint. What Im going for is black base, blue lighting, and uv green aesthetics.

How would the interior look, black base on the mobo tray and all panels, 5.25/3.5 bays blue, and the remaining bay locking mechanism and hard drive caddies uv green.

also any idea around the black blue and uv green theme would be great, thank you

I like where you're going with that. I think what would be really cool to do is to have the little tray for the psu be blue (I'm picturing it in my mind and I see a glossy/metallic blue lol) and maybe have the right panel be uv green that way it glows through the cable-management cutouts.

And this may just be my obsession speaking, but I've always thought that some lighting coming through the vents would be awesome. I'm bout to order some with CCs to do a mod and have them shine through the vents


----------



## Touge180SX

A plastic bag??


----------



## reedo

put your haf where it belongs, on a pedestal


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


not this time, but i do have a scar on my left arm where I cut myself. it's about 4 inches long lol

it's a really random thing that cut me too. if no one gets it by tomorrow i'll just give in and say it










it was clearly a death ray


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


put your haf where it belongs, on a pedestal


how did you get all your fans to be bundled all that neatly?


----------



## MeeksMan13

i've yet to find a way to hurt myself with a plastic bag. but i did slip on a banana peel once lol
and the death ray is close


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I like where you're going with that. I think what would be really cool to do is to have the little tray for the psu be blue (I'm picturing it in my mind and I see a glossy/metallic blue lol) and maybe have the right panel be uv green that way it glows through the cable-management cutouts.

And this may just be my obsession speaking, but I've always thought that some lighting coming through the vents would be awesome. I'm bout to order some with CCs to do a mod and have them shine through the vents










blue psu tray...huh...i like that









i dont think ill do the uv green panel cuz ill be having all my cables and wires uv green. thanks for the input though


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


how did you get all your fans to be bundled all that neatly?


electrical tape the ghetto cable managers dream


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


electrical tape the ghetto cable managers dream










amen to that


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas*


blue psu tray...huh...i like that









i dont think ill do the uv green panel cuz ill be having all my cables and wires uv green. thanks for the input though










I was gonna paint mine, but I don't have it in there cause I have the fatal1ty 700w psu and i wanna see the light, so it goes on top









You should definitely have a modlog so we can watch your progress. I kept my log in my sig lol


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
electrical tape the ghetto cable managers dream









Hahaha I did the same with some of my wires







. Did you 4 120mm wires come that long or did you get extensions?


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Hahaha I did the same with some of my wires







. Did you 4 120mm wires come that long or did you get extensions?

they actually came that long, and my 120s are loud but cheap 78 cfm @21dba (supposedly)


----------



## B-roca

HI guys I'm interested in changing the red led's in the front of my haf to some blue ones as I currently have blue cathodes in there but is there anyway that I can do it without soldering because I don't have access to a soldering iron could I just like twist the ends and wrap them in electrical tape? and also what LED's would I need I can buy them from here


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


HI guys I'm interested in changing the red led's in the front of my haf to some blue ones as I currently have blue cathodes in there but is there anyway that I can do it without soldering because I don't have access to a soldering iron could I just like twist the ends and wrap them in electrical tape? and also what LED's would I need I can buy them from here


b-roca, you could go with either of these:
1800mcd
8000mcd

It all depends on how bright you want them. The brightness is measured in mcd's so the higher the number, the brighter the bulbs.

As for the no soldering part, I'm really not sure. I would definitely recommend soldering (soldering irons can be bought for about $10 now-a-days).

By the way, would you like to be added to the club?


----------



## crusty1292

This is awesome. I didn't know there was a club for 932 owners. SWEET! Touge can u add me?


----------



## kinubic

id like to be added to the club lol


----------



## Zippit

Before paint:


During paint:




Assembly:



All I need now is some water and I'll fire up this bad puppy.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crusty1292* 
This is awesome. I didn't know there was a club for 932 owners. SWEET! Touge can u add me?

Of course... Welcome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
id like to be added to the club lol

Added!


----------



## Zippit

Aaawww my paint job is on the other page already.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Aaawww my paint job is on the other page already.









Zip, let me know when your build log is complete and I'll link it to your name on the first page.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Zip, let me know when your build log is complete and I'll link it to your name on the first page.

It basicly is... all I need is water and wire management.









I'll post final pics tonight after my job interview.


----------



## Devilywan88

sign me up dude got mine last week..pics coming soon..thx


----------



## MeeksMan13

touge, once I get my final pics up can you put my paint/buildlog on there? the link is in my sig


----------



## POLICE

Zippit i like it... good work.. black inside i


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
b-roca, you could go with either of these:
1800mcd
8000mcd

It all depends on how bright you want them. The brightness is measured in mcd's so the higher the number, the brighter the bulbs.

As for the no soldering part, I'm really not sure. I would definitely recommend soldering (soldering irons can be bought for about $10 now-a-days).

By the way, would you like to be added to the club?

Yes please add me to the club

O and is the 8000mcd ones going to be ridiculously bright?
I think we might have a soldering iron its that its an old soldering iron and as far as i can remember the solder won't stick to it anymore
um should i remove the fan from the chassis to do it?


----------



## jmcmtank

You will have to remove the fan mate; apart from solder splashes all over your case if you leave it in, you might have to use a bit of dark card as a background because the wires vanish against the colour of the fan casing. (Longest sentence in the world).


----------



## .::Himeh::.

I Saten black and metallic Blue, Can you add me to the HAF club??? I have a ton of pics of my build I will post later today. Let me know what you guys think. Thank you BTW, I removed the red LED's in the front 230mm fan and replaced them with blue ones, it looks awesome, my Rad fans are also blue and I also have 3 cold cathodes that make my MCT-5 coolant glow. I am extremely happy with it. so yes you can replace the LED's I just removed them from another fan and cut them out and cut the reds out and taped them nice and neat I also sleeved & heat shrink all cables even if they where out of sight.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You will have to remove the fan mate; apart from solder splashes all over your case if you leave it in, you might have to use a bit of dark card as a background because the wires vanish against the colour of the fan casing. (Longest sentence in the world).


cool well today its a teacher only day so I have plenty of time to do it and I have to get a hair cut anyways and the hairdressers is right next to the electronics store so yea.

Um how do I know which way the LED's go in because the LED's has one short leg and one long leg but how do I know which way it goes on the fan?


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


cool well today its a teacher only day so I have plenty of time to do it and I have to get a hair cut anyways and the hairdressers is right next to the electronics store so yea.

Um how do I know which way the LED's go in because the LED's has one short leg and one long leg but how do I know which way it goes on the fan?


The long leg for LED's are always the postive leg.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


The long leg for LED's are always the postive leg.










yes but the fan doesn't have different length legs so what do i do?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


Zippit i like it... good work.. black inside i










Thanks.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


yes but the fan doesn't have different length legs so what do i do?


The voltage won't kill you so touch the legs of the new LED to the live wires to work out the correct arrangement.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
The voltage won't kill you so touch the legs of the new LED to the live wires to work out the correct arrangement.

cool thanks +rep


----------



## mocha989

count me in i just ordered one.


----------



## B-roca

would these led's be good because the other ones are showing as out of stock http://www.dse.co.nz/dse.shop/4a4118...uct/View/Z4419


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


would these led's be good because the other ones are showing as out of stock http://www.dse.co.nz/dse.shop/4a4118...uct/View/Z4419


$8 for 5 LED's, I don't think so way too expensive. Here much better 25pcs for 3.99 w/ free shipping.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


$8 for 5 LED's, I don't think so way too expensive. Here much better 25pcs for 3.99 w/ free shipping.


I live in New Zealand so different currency I just need to know if those are good LED's?


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


I live in New Zealand so different currency I just need to know if those are good LED's?


Ahhh didn't realize that, yeah they are fine but be aware those are superbright ones but they'll be fine.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
Ahhh didn't realize that, yeah they are fine but be aware those are superbright ones but they'll be fine.

yea are they going to be too bright because I want the fan to be clearly visible through the front mesh but I don't want it too be so bright it blinds me
do you know what mcd the current red led's in the fan are?


----------



## dinik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
yea are they going to be too bright because I want the fan to be clearly visible through the front mesh but I don't want it too be so bright it blinds me
do you know what mcd the current red led's in the fan are?

here is my led mod http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6382819 ...i think its cooler to have rainbow led and a red one


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dinik*


here is my led mod http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6382819 ...i think its cooler to have rainbow led and a red one










http://www.dse.co.nz/dse.shop/4a4118...uct/View/Z3865 there are none of them at my local store and I don't know how it would look on the front fan


----------



## jmcmtank

Could you not just sacrifice a blue LED fan? That's what I did because I couldn't find any at the time-they turned up later of course.


----------



## solidsquirrell

found some pretty nice case feet, if anyone is interested.
http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html


----------



## B-roca

It worked but it was a nightmare the soldiering iron was a piece of crap but it turned out really good and I took some pics


----------



## losttsol

Looks good with blue.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Looks lame with blue :/


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Looks lame with blue :/

thanks


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Ya, sorry I don't like generic looking cases. Sorry I added some flavor to my case instead of using blue.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Ya, sorry I don't like generic looking cases. Sorry I added some flavor to my case instead of using blue.


Have you got pics of yours?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


Take you dick head comments else where they aren't wanted here

thanks to the guy who said it looked good +rep


its called a opinion. dont get so defensive. if he doesnt like it he doesnt like it. Doesnt make your rig better or worse. getting all defensive and having a ******* response doesnt help. not everyone is gonna agree on your taste and you arent to judge who can be here or who cant. I like a HAF better in red, but blue is still nice. if ya dont like the opinion you don't have to i can care less, but it really doesnt matter much if you like how it looks.


----------



## mrod




----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrod*












no


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


It basicly is... all I need is water and wire management.









I'll post final pics tonight after my job interview.


Linked to your build log!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


sign me up dude got mine last week..pics coming soon..thx


Added! Let me know when you post pics and I link to them!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


touge, once I get my final pics up can you put my paint/buildlog on there? the link is in my sig


Done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


Yes please add me to the club

O and is the 8000mcd ones going to be ridiculously bright?
I think we might have a soldering iron its that its an old soldering iron and as far as i can remember the solder won't stick to it anymore
um should i remove the fan from the chassis to do it?


You were already added and the LED's look good!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.::Himeh::.*


I Saten black and metallic Blue, Can you add me to the HAF club??? I have a ton of pics of my build I will post later today. Let me know what you guys think. Thank you BTW, I removed the red LED's in the front 230mm fan and replaced them with blue ones, it looks awesome, my Rad fans are also blue and I also have 3 cold cathodes that make my MCT-5 coolant glow. I am extremely happy with it. so yes you can replace the LED's I just removed them from another fan and cut them out and cut the reds out and taped them nice and neat I also sleeved & heat shrink all cables even if they where out of sight.


Himeh, you were already added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mocha989*


count me in i just ordered one.


Added, welcome mocha!


----------



## Touge180SX

Also, opinions are welcome but I don't want stupid responses and stupid responses back here please. Thanks!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


Have you got pics of yours?


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...123/HAF%20932/

Super old pics :/


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Ya, sorry I don't like generic looking cases. Sorry I added some flavor to my case instead of using blue.

even in blue its a haf, and they are awesome, that we can agree on right?








ps yours looks nifty as well


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
even in blue its a haf, and they are awesome, that we can agree on right?








ps yours looks nifty as well

Your exactly right, thanks reedo!


----------



## B-roca

I decided to go blue because soon i'm building a new rig with a 720 BE and this gigabyte motherboard which is mostly blue and I thought it would tie in well


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


I decided to go blue because soon i'm building a new rig with a 720 BE and this gigabyte motherboard which is mostly blue and I thought it would tie in well


I think it looks great b-roca. It's great to see when people mod and don't make it like everyone elses. Good job!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Looks lame with blue :/


qft. but then again red and black is my favorite color combo























either way, roca, your case looks good. I haven't ventured into doing a led mod, but I was thinking of putting in brighter lets to make the front stand out more like yours.


----------



## B-roca

It looks cool IMO how the blues aren't all the same blue like different shades of blue and it gives good contrast lol now i wonder what it would look like with really really bright ones lolz

EDIT: wow Meeksman13 your HAF paint job is pretty dam awesome I would really like to paint the interior of mine black but I wouldn't know where to start and I probably wont have the correct tools


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


It looks cool IMO how the blues aren't all the same blue like different shades of blue and it gives good contrast lol now i wonder what it would look like with really really bright ones lolz

EDIT: wow Meeksman13 your HAF paint job is pretty dam awesome I would really like to paint the interior of mine black but I wouldn't know where to start and I probably wont have the correct tools


well thank you that means a lot. you can follow my mod log (link in sig).
It's really not that hard at all this is just my first build. All you need is a drill and a 1/8" drill bit, painters tape, 80 grit sandpaper, 220 or higher grit sandpaper, primer, spray paint, a rivet gun, and rivets with 1/8" diameter and 1/8" grip.

just drill out the rivets (first-timer here, it's as easy as it sounds). Once the rivets are out, sand the panels that are to be painted with the 80 grit, then the 220 grit sandpaper. put tape around the edges that you don't wanna get paint on, over the windows, and over the vents from the outside.
Paint 2 layers of primer on the areas to be painted. Then paint 2 or 3 layers. After letting it dry for 12-24 hours, re-rivet the case. I would attach the drive cages, bottom, and front panel together first. Then the rear panel, mobo tray, and top together (in that order).

It's just that easy


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


well thank you that means a lot. you can follow my mod log (link in sig).
It's really not that hard at all this is just my first build. All you need is a drill and a 1/8" drill bit, painters tape, 80 grit sandpaper, 220 or higher grit sandpaper, primer, spray paint, a rivet gun, and rivets with 1/8" diameter and 1/8" grip.

just drill out the rivets (first-timer here, it's as easy as it sounds). Once the rivets are out, sand the panels that are to be painted with the 80 grit, then the 220 grit sandpaper. put tape around the edges that you don't wanna get paint on, over the windows, and over the vents from the outside.
Paint 2 layers of primer on the areas to be painted. Then paint 2 or 3 layers. After letting it dry for 12-24 hours, re-rivet the case. I would attach the drive cages, bottom, and front panel together first. Then the rear panel, mobo tray, and top together (in that order).

It's just that easy










Hes right b-roca, it is very easy. Follow his build log,　mine, and many others on here. We have all done painting. The rivet thing is definitely the best choice but if you cant take them off, you can still paint it, thats how I did mine. Just look at peoples build logs in their sig! 









Plus rep for you Meeks for helping another HAFr out!







Thats what I want this thread to be all about!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Hes right b-roca, it is very easy. Follow his build log,　mine, and many others on here. We have all done painting. The rivet thing is definitely the best choice but if you cant take them off, you can still paint it, thats how I did mine. Just look at peoples build logs in their sig!









Plus rep for you Meeks for helping another HAFr out!







Thats what I want this thread to be all about!

well thanks touge. I thought about just painting my case all black so I wouldn't have to de-rivet it. But I figured that i'm getting wet, I may as well go swimming lol.

and roca- I expect to see a paint log outta you







just playin

oh, almost forgot to tell what my random injury was from. Ice. I went to load up some 10 lb bags from the storage cooler and one of the bags had some ice on the outside that stabbed/cut me


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
well thanks touge. I thought about just painting my case all black so I wouldn't have to de-rivet it. But I figured that i'm getting wet, I may as well go swimming lol.

and roca- I expect to see a paint log outta you







just playin

oh, almost forgot to tell what my random injury was from. Ice. I went to load up some 10 lb bags from the storage cooler and one of the bags had some ice on the outside that stabbed/cut me

haha, thats bad luck!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
haha, thats bad luck!

yeah, I've had pretty bad luck with that kinda stuff at the store I'm working at. It's all good though. I got a good laugh out of it when thinking back on it


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
yeah, I've had pretty bad luck with that kinda stuff at the store I'm working at. It's all good though. I got a good laugh out of it when thinking back on it

We all did!


----------



## aqon04

Can i add my system as well, a few pics to follow. 
Just waiting for some hardware to arrive and should be fully finished pretty soon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aqon04* 
Can i add my system as well, a few pics to follow.
Just waiting for some hardware to arrive and should be fully finished pretty soon.

Nice looking system, but your PSU is upside down


----------



## jmcmtank

I for one would prefer to run my PSU like that, but the mounting holes only seem to accept it in the fan-down position.


----------



## aqon04

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
Nice looking system, but your PSU is upside down









yeah, i may have to change it when my graphics cards come. will see how it goes then. I have the 4 fan option on the door so its getting plenty of cooling.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
well thanks touge. I thought about just painting my case all black so I wouldn't have to de-rivet it. But I figured that i'm getting wet, I may as well go swimming lol.

and roca- I expect to see a paint log outta you







just playin

oh, almost forgot to tell what my random injury was from. Ice. I went to load up some 10 lb bags from the storage cooler and one of the bags had some ice on the outside that stabbed/cut me

yep I will probably paint when I get the parts for my next build because i'm loving all the black interiors around here and I fell left out lol









and if I just paint the interior black I don't have to drill out rivets and stuff right?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aqon04* 
Can i add my system as well, a few pics to follow.
Just waiting for some hardware to arrive and should be fully finished pretty soon.

Added, great looking system!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
yep I will probably paint when I get the parts for my next build because i'm loving all the black interiors around here and I fell left out lol









and if I just paint the interior black I don't have to drill out rivets and stuff right?

That is correct. It will look better if you do but it is not necessary. I didn't and mine turned out ok.


----------



## shizdan

My PSU Is a pain. It covers some of the bottom intake fan So I cant use it!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
My PSU Is a pain. It covers some of the bottom intake fan So I cant use it!

drill some extra holes. then you can pull air through the mesh that's not covered by the psu


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
My PSU Is a pain. It covers some of the bottom intake fan So I cant use it!

Put it on top, and use dual bottom 120mm intakes, unless it is the one with an 80mm fan in front of it. Then drill some holes as MeeksMan13 suggested.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boredgunner*


Put it on top, and use dual bottom 120mm intakes, unless it is the one with an 80mm fan in front of it. Then drill some holes as MeeksMan13 suggested.


he's got that 360 rad up top


----------



## MeeksMan13

I finished up my paint job









The full set of pictures


----------



## .::Himeh::.

I love the way it came out, add me to the club


----------



## MeeksMan13

hey himeh, nice mobo


----------



## B-roca

@ Meeksman13 wow







that is awesome man I want to paint my case even more now

@.::Himeh::. I've seen you change out eh front fan's led's and I'm loving the metallic blue with the black it looks sweet but the only thing I can't get my head around it why you went with green fluid.....


----------



## MadCatMk2

MeeksMan13, those are some sick colors mate! Great job!


----------



## MeeksMan13

thank you madcat. I'm thinking about outlining the x on the right panel with a line of red. i drew something up on it and put a pic up on my paint log


----------



## Touge180SX

Meeks, Himeh, linked your name on the first page to both of your pictures! Nice work both of you!

My 3rd revision build log will be up shortly!


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.::Himeh::.*


I love the way it came out, add me to the club


















Nice..... trumpet.


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Nice..... trumpet.









Thanks, That's My Vintage Conn, My Stradivarius is on the other side it did not show in the pic lol


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Meeks, Himeh, linked your name on the first page to both of your pictures! Nice work both of you!

My 3rd revision build log will be up shortly!

Thank you, I'm new to this posting, I posted on his page, I didn't know sorry, Didn't mean to have a free ride on his post :/


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.::Himeh::.* 
Thank you, I'm new to this posting, I posted on his page, I didn't know sorry, Didn't mean to have a free ride on his post :/

no one's getting a free ride dude. you put a lot of time and effort into your case. It shows .::Himeh::. and you earned whatever recognition you get.


----------



## POLICE

.::Himeh::. & MeeksMan13 good job








awsome


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Nice..... trumpet.









lol I would have never noticed that yep and nice trumpet


----------



## Zippit

Enjoy the darkness.


I'll take more pics when I have some decent light!

(Keep my buildlog as link on the first post)


----------



## Blackhawk4

Very nice. can't wait to see it in the dark with the LEDs


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Very nice. can't wait to see it in the dark with the LEDs


I don't have leds.









Go silent non flashy builds! I'm almost 19 ffs... shining things don't attract me anymore.


----------



## Blackhawk4

I'm still attracted to shiny cars and red LED its really sad when it distracts me in class. 17 years old and still cant pay attention if a expensive car goes by. LEDs or not its still a nice rig


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I don't have leds.









Go silent non flashy builds! I'm almost 19 ffs... shining things don't attract me anymore.


i'm 19 too. I love lighting lol. I just need to get more cathodes haha. are you in college zip?


----------



## Crooksy

Lights are good and i'm 17 haha. Gotta love lights


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


i'm 19 too. I love lighting lol. I just need to get more cathodes haha. are you in college zip?


Our school system works difrently... but I'll be done in a month or so and its into the big mean world.


----------



## Sheira

How do you guys handle dust? Is it really that bad?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


How do you guys handle dust? Is it really that bad?


Not for me... but I clean my room once every week and tinker a lot in my case.


----------



## dragnalus

I am a proud owner since the beginning of April. My HAF 932 houses an i7 / p6t / gtx 285.

I thought i had posted here already, but apparently I hadn't.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Our school system works difrently... but I'll be done in a month or so and its into the big mean world.










ah. what're you gonna do in this so-called "big mean world" lol


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


How do you guys handle dust? Is it really that bad?


If you don't make an effort to clean, then it can get pretty bad


----------



## topgeek

As of last week I'm the proud owner of an HAF932 for my newest machine.

cheers,
Ed


----------



## topgeek

Curious: with the lack of dust filters, how often are you guys taking yours apart and cleaning it out?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


As of last week I'm the proud owner of an HAF932 for my newest machine.

cheers,
Ed











i'm jealous. I want an i7 build so bad lol


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


How do you guys handle dust? Is it really that bad?


not unless ya want it to be. i clean mine out once a month.


----------



## topgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


i'm jealous. I want an i7 build so bad lol


Yeah but when I was your age... I was saving money for a floppy drive for my Commodore 64 so I didn't have to use tapes anymore


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


As of last week I'm the proud owner of an HAF932 for my newest machine.

cheers,
Ed











That's gonna be a nice ass rig, congrats


----------



## mrod

Nice work meeks


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


Yeah but when I was your age... I was saving money for a floppy drive for my Commodore 64 so I didn't have to use tapes anymore










lol. that's old school. i'm actually saving up to pay for college lol

& thanks mrod


----------



## topgeek

Of course.. when you are going to assemble such hardware you have to dress accordingly....


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topgeek* 
Of course.. when you are going to assemble such hardware you have to dress accordingly....










I like it!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topgeek* 
Of course.. when you are going to assemble such hardware you have to dress accordingly....










where did you get that?!


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topgeek* 
Of course.. when you are going to assemble such hardware you have to dress accordingly....










Yes, fixing computers sucks. By the time something breaks it's usually time to upgrade for me. Luckily with computers, it might only be a week.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Enjoy the darkness.


I'll take more pics when I have some decent light!

(Keep my buildlog as link on the first post)


Done Zip!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragnalus*


I am a proud owner since the beginning of April. My HAF 932 houses an i7 / p6t / gtx 285.

I thought i had posted here already, but apparently I hadn't.


Added! Make sure you send me a link to your pics so I can add it to your name on the first page.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


As of last week I'm the proud owner of an HAF932 for my newest machine.

cheers,
Ed











Good stuff! Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


i'm jealous. I want an i7 build so bad lol


Do it Meeks!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Do it Meeks!










I want to SO bad. I can't though, I'm a poor college student lol.

I _will_ take donations for a classified build though heh


----------



## Touge180SX

Sorry, I'm a Bloodrage man, can't help ya!


----------



## MeeksMan13

actually, that bloodrage looks really good lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
actually, that bloodrage looks really good lol

I love it but I love the Classified too but I think the Classified is way overpriced!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
I love it but I love the Classified too but I think the Classified is way overpriced!









chya it is. the one without the nf200 is freakin awesome though lol


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanWillis* 
where did you get that?!

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-app...partment/388b/


----------



## reedo

omg jordan dont HAFlle the hoff


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aqon04*


Can i add my system as well, a few pics to follow. 
Just waiting for some hardware to arrive and should be fully finished pretty soon.


I was looking back over the thread and saw that nobody really commented on this rig and it deserves it its an awesome system loving the res for the water cooling it looks awesome

oh yea and anyone got any ideas I've got an LED left over from my LED mod and I know I want to do something with it I just don't have any ideas


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
actually, that bloodrage looks really good lol

I still dont know why x58 mobo I'm gonna go for in my i7 build. I've look at the bloodrage which looks kickass in a HAF-932, the Asus P6T deluxe V2, Gigabyte X58 Extreme and the EVGA X58. Anyone got a pick? I might be going WC later on....but probably stick to air for now


----------



## dragnalus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


How do you guys handle dust? Is it really that bad?


I was struggling at first, but I've tremendously reduced the amount of dust I collect by elevating my case up off the floor. It now sits on a shelf (which is about coffee table or knee high) next to my desk, rather than on the floor. Waaaay less dust. I have cats.

Nonetheless, I wipe off dust whenever I see it collected and use canned air regularly.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
omg jordan dont HAFlle the hoff

I just did


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Add me, i just ordered it, pics on the way.


----------



## Yogi

Finally got around to takin some pics. Take some night shots later.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Finally got around to takin some pics. Take some night shots later.



















Wow yogi that looks sweet the only way I think you could make it look better is paint the interior black and hide the cathodes a bit better but It looks awesome and thats some sweet cable management you got there


----------



## solidsquirrell

nice cable management!
any pics of the other side?


----------



## Blackhawk4

bloodrage is lookin like my mobo choice everytime i see it lol. its gonna be tough on deciding that or a gigabyte UD4P. Love the cable management


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
I still dont know why x58 mobo I'm gonna go for in my i7 build. I've look at the bloodrage which looks kickass in a HAF-932, the Asus P6T deluxe V2, Gigabyte X58 Extreme and the EVGA X58. Anyone got a pick? I might be going WC later on....but probably stick to air for now

All good choices, I love my Bloodrage though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
Add me, i just ordered it, pics on the way.

Added!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
bloodrage is lookin like my mobo choice everytime i see it lol. its gonna be tough on deciding that or a gigabyte UD4P. Love the cable management

Good choice!

Yogi, updated your link to your pics!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Looks like im goin bloodrage after lookin at the bloodrage club thread. it also goes with the HAF's colors which makes it even better


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Looks like im goin bloodrage after lookin at the bloodrage club thread. it also goes with the HAF's colors which makes it even better










Awesome, make sure you join the Bloodrage club!


----------



## JNielson

just got this case today and my gpu temps are down to 36C and 38C (used to be 43C and 47C). CPU isnt displaying right lol. Its saying 33 33 46 46 so it must be stuck. My mobo is down from 38C to 29C. I plan on going WC since my case looks empty inside.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JNielson*


just got this case today and my gpu temps are down to 36C and 38C (used to be 43C and 47C). CPU isnt displaying right lol. Its saying 33 33 46 46 so it must be stuck. My mobo is down from 38C to 29C. I plan on going WC since my case looks empty inside.


Welcome!


----------



## frankiben123

These products are excellent will buy one soon
sales tracking software


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankiben123*


These products are excellent will buy one soon
sales tracking software


do it to it there is no better case in this price range imo


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankiben123*


These products are excellent will buy one soon
sales tracking software


Sounds good, let me know once it arrives and I'll add you to the club!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


do it to it there is no better case in this price range imo


I concur!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
Wow yogi that looks sweet the only way I think you could make it look better is paint the interior black and hide the cathodes a bit better but It looks awesome and thats some sweet cable management you got there

Idk if I'm ever going to paint the inside. I really want to but I'm just too lazy







.
Also the lights are just temporary for now, just trying to find out where the best place I could put them. I was thinking of putting them on the side panel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
nice cable management!
any pics of the other side?

Lol the other side is horrible! ill take some pics later.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Idk if I'm ever going to paint the inside. I really want to but I'm just too lazy







.
Also the lights are just temporary for now, just trying to find out where the best place I could put them. I was thinking of putting them on the side panel.

Lol the other side is horrible! ill take some pics later.

yea cathodes are had to hide thats why I just got the small 10 cm ones, at first I wasn't sure whether they were going to put out much light but they do and they are much easier to hide


----------



## mlprrj

i'm loving my classified setup. just an update.. I got my second card today, sli time. I ordered my bluray burner today. Next im pretty sure i may get those waterblocks for my gpu's so i can get this haf underwater. Ive just been tinkering around with some settings, playing a little cryostasis, a little crysis and just having fun. here's a couple pic's and i'll let everyone know how things progress.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


i'm loving my classified setup. just an update.. I got my second card today, sli time. I ordered my bluray burner today. Next im pretty sure i may get those waterblocks for my gpu's so i can get this haf underwater. Ive just been tinkering around with some settings, playing a little cryostasis, a little crysis and just having fun. here's a couple pic's and i'll let everyone know how things progress.
















STOCK COOLER!!!!!!!















thats one sweet rig I must say and it will look even sicker when its under water


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


i'm loving my classified setup. just an update.. I got my second card today, sli time. I ordered my bluray burner today. Next im pretty sure i may get those waterblocks for my gpu's so i can get this haf underwater. Ive just been tinkering around with some settings, playing a little cryostasis, a little crysis and just having fun. here's a couple pic's and i'll let everyone know how things progress.








that is one killer motherboard!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Well here she is in all her glory, though, I must say, theres still plenty to do as she is quite not finished yet, and yes, it is all still stock, except for the GPU







Hope you like it











**UPDATE**

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P motherboard on its way








New RAM on the way tooare now here!.. OCZ Blade Series 4GB DDR2 1150 (PC2 9200)

..thanks to Zippit for helping me pick out the mobo and RAM









now...I still need to get my Prolimatech Megahalem (Megatron) HSF, and a fan for it too... need cash thogh


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


i'm loving my classified setup. just an update.. I got my second card today, sli time. I ordered my bluray burner today. Next im pretty sure i may get those waterblocks for my gpu's so i can get this haf underwater. Ive just been tinkering around with some settings, playing a little cryostasis, a little crysis and just having fun. here's a couple pic's and i'll let everyone know how things progress.








Looks great!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


Well here she is in all her glory, though, I must say, theres still plenty to do as she is quite not finished yet, and yes, it is all still stock, except for the GPU







Hope you like it












Nice Job solid! I linked this post to your name on the first page!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Looks great!

Nice Job solid! I linked this post to your name on the first page!


thanks


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*









STOCK COOLER!!!!!!!















thats one sweet rig I must say and it will look even sicker when its under water


 no worries here. i'm sitting on my heatkiller 3.0 cpu block, along with all my other stuff for my loop. triple fesser rad etc. Only thing i'm lacking is gpu blocks which ive found at dangerden. I just didnt know if i wanted to step to next big thing 3 months from now, or just dive in and get wet. anyways thank you for taking a look. It's almost there!


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


that is one killer motherboard!










yes i totally agree. This thing is a beast. Im just trying to gather up enough money to use it fully. tri sli, with phys, and sound card, all i can say is wow.


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Looks great!

Nice Job solid! I linked this post to your name on the first page!


thank you Touge180SX. I'm a big fan of yours. Great job! Cant wait to see what else you've been up to lately.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


thank you Touge180SX. I'm a big fan of yours. Great job! Cant wait to see what else you've been up to lately.


Thanks! I'm actually more interested to see yours, especially with the tri-sli and physx!


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Thanks! I'm actually more interested to see yours, especially with the tri-sli and physx!










Thanks , i appreaciate that. I didnt know how that was all going to work out with the haf having only 7 slots. But with my gpu blocks being single slots, it looks like its all going to work out. It's all just a matter of time and money. I will definately keep everyone posted. It's been great so far, and this club is awesom. Let's all keep it going.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


Thanks , i appreaciate that. I didnt know how that was all going to work out with the haf having only 7 slots. But with my gpu blocks being single slots, it looks like its all going to work out. It's all just a matter of time and money. I will definately keep everyone posted. It's been great so far, and this club is awesom. Let's all keep it going.










Amen to that. Seeing everyone's ideas for their HAF makes this my favorite thread!


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


Amen to that. Seeing everyone's ideas for their HAF makes this my favorite thread!


i second this motion


----------



## T D

Is there really much benefit to a bottom intake fan? I have 4 88cfm (rated) Yate Loons in the window so I dunno.. just wondering.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


Thanks , i appreaciate that. I didnt know how that was all going to work out with the haf having only 7 slots. But with my gpu blocks being single slots, it looks like its all going to work out. It's all just a matter of time and money. I will definately keep everyone posted. It's been great so far, and this club is awesom. Let's all keep it going.










I concur and this is definitely my favorite thread, but I'm probably a little bias!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Is there really much benefit to a bottom intake fan? I have 4 88cfm (rated) Yate Loons in the window so I dunno.. just wondering.


I would think not as the 4 Yates on the side are doing all of the work. I would think it would be more of a dust collector than anything.


----------



## B-roca

touge I thought you added me to the front page???


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


touge I thought you added me to the front page???


I thought I did too, sorry about that... your added now!


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys, can I be added







, I just got one of these today to replace my 690 and its great!

Here it is. Ah its so awesome!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Hey guys, can I be added







, I just got one of these today to replace my 690 and its great!

Here it is. Ah its so awesome!


















Done, welcome!


----------



## cs_maan

Thanks







, man the things I have planned for this.


----------



## NewAtOCing

So I'm looking at painting my case again. It will either be black/red or black/green, not sure which would look better? Opinions?? I took the red led fans out so they shouldn't effect the decision.

Last time I painted I left it all in one piece. So I was curious to know how to get the rivets out, I assume drill them out. If so, what size bit should I use? Also, what size/type of rivet do I buy to put the thing back together?

What about the CD drive bay push buttons? Do they just snap off? I was too scared to try last time, didn't want to break my new toy.









Edit: Oh yeah, add me to the group please!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*


So I'm looking at painting my case again. It will either be black/red or black/green, not sure which would look better? Opinions?? I took the red led fans out so they shouldn't effect the decision.

Last time I painted I left it all in one piece. So I was curious to know how to get the rivets out, I assume drill them out. If so, what size bit should I use? Also, what size/type of rivet do I buy to put the thing back together?

What about the CD drive bay push buttons? Do they just snap off? I was too scared to try last time, didn't want to break my new toy.









Edit: Oh yeah, add me to the group please!


Added!


----------



## MeeksMan13

How-to

use a 1/8" drill bit

as for the quick release buttons, just push down on the top and pull out at the same time and they'll pop out. when you put them back in, though, you'll want to pull back on the sides, cause otherwise it'll scrape the paint like you can see on the bottom drive bay on mine


----------



## NewAtOCing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


How-to

use a 1/8" drill bit

as for the quick release buttons, just push down on the top and pull out at the same time and they'll pop out. when you put them back in, though, you'll want to pull back on the sides, cause otherwise it'll scrape the paint like you can see on the bottom drive bay on mine










TYVM

What type/brand of black paint did you use? Do they make black and green/red plasti-dip?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*


TYVM

What type/brand of black paint did you use? Do they make black and green/red plasti-dip?


I used rustoleum. you can see what the can looks like if you go through my build log (link in sig)

it's in one of the pictures I took.

& idk about the plasti-dip, my case is gonna be loud no matter what, so I decided to just not worry about it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Well, I finally finished my i7/Bloodrage/HAF on Water Rebuild Part 3!! build log, enjoy!

Touge180SX's i7/Bloodrage/HAF on Water Rebuild Part 3!!


----------



## cs_maan

That...is the sexiest thing I've seen in my life.


----------



## mlprrj

that looks really clean. nice job!


----------



## MeeksMan13

i think i may love you for that setup


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


That...is the sexiest thing I've seen in my life.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


that looks really clean. nice job!


Thanks guys!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


i think i may love you for that setup


That's freakin' hilarious, thanks!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Well, I finally finished my i7/Bloodrage/HAF on Water Rebuild Part 3!! build log, enjoy!

Touge180SX's i7/Bloodrage/HAF on Water Rebuild Part 3!!










thats one clean looking setup! question, I'm about to attempt some overclocking... Can I overclock my FSB, without having to adjust my timings, and basically leave my RAM running at stock settings? RAM overclocking seems a bit tricky for me..









here is what my ram looks like
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=8122


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
thats one clean looking setup! question, I'm about to attempt some overclocking... Can I overclock my FSB, without having to adjust my timings, and basically leave my RAM running at stock settings? RAM overclocking seems a bit tricky for me..









here is what my ram looks like
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=8122

Thanks solid! As for your question, yes you can. I always suggest that you lower your timings and run you RAM "slow" while overclocking your CPU. The reason is that you know if your CPU is stable and it's not your RAM causing problems. I'm not sure how your BIOS is, but just set your DRAM:FSB ratio low until you are happy with your CPU OC and you know its completely stable, then work on the RAM.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Thanks solid! As for your question, yes you can. I always suggest that you lower your timings and run you RAM "slow" while overclocking your CPU. The reason is that you know if your CPU is stable and it's not your RAM causing problems. I'm not sure how your BIOS is, but just set your DRAM:FSB ratio low until you are happy with your CPU OC and you know its completely stable, then work on the RAM.

i always just set my frequency and timings on my RAM manually cause i've had issues with mobos not recognizing the correct frequency/timings


----------



## totalschaden

Hey i have a HAF too









just Buyed a Wc System Today, pics will follow when i get it

Buyed stuff:
1 x XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black 28,50 â‚¬*
10 x 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) 1,79 â‚¬*
2 x Y-Kabel 4Pin auf 2x 4Pin 1,79 â‚¬*
2 x Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 1,79 â‚¬*
4 x Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm glasklar (7/16"ID) 1,19 â‚¬*
3 x Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED transparent mit roten LEDs & Stecker (13 7,79 â‚¬*
1 x Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD 3,59 â‚¬*
1 x Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 67,99 â‚¬*
1 x Montage-Handschuhe 1,69 â‚¬*
1 x Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer 3,99 â‚¬*
2 x AT-Protect-UV-red 1000ml 9,99 â‚¬*
1 x Schlauchabschneider Alu 3-19mm 11,99 â‚¬*
1 x Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 360 - black 89,90 â‚¬*
10xSchlauchschelle 12 - 20mm Stahl verzinkt 8,90 EUR*
1x Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 754/939/AM2 64,90 EUR*

Sry for the german in the list


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Thanks solid! As for your question, yes you can. I always suggest that you lower your timings and run you RAM "slow" while overclocking your CPU. The reason is that you know if your CPU is stable and it's not your RAM causing problems. I'm not sure how your BIOS is, but just set your DRAM:FSB ratio low until you are happy with your CPU OC and you know its completely stable, then work on the RAM.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
i always just set my frequency and timings on my RAM manually cause i've had issues with mobos not recognizing the correct frequency/timings

Thanks Guys, I also noticed this mobo I have may not be the best to overclock a q9650, though I'm hoping to get a GA-EP45-UD3P soon..


----------



## Setzer

Recieved my HAF 932 early this day, sign me up ^^

EDIT: A few pictures in this album http://picasaweb.google.com/Zimzah/D...9BRAyWkm7isSg#


----------



## boebi

I'm still not in the list









Pics btw:
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u...ebi/HAF%20932/
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u...bi/Haf%20932-/


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
Recieved my HAF 932 early this day, sign me up ^^

EDIT: A few pictures in this album http://picasaweb.google.com/Zimzah/D...9BRAyWkm7isSg#

you say you have an i7 and EVGA X58?

Why are they not in the case in the pics?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
Recieved my HAF 932 early this day, sign me up ^^

EDIT: A few pictures in this album http://picasaweb.google.com/Zimzah/D...9BRAyWkm7isSg#

Done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boebi* 
I'm still not in the list









Pics btw:
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u...ebi/HAF%20932/
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u...bi/Haf%20932-/

Sorry about that, added!


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Done!

Hey sign me up too plz









Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
Hey i have a HAF too









just Buyed a Wc System Today, pics will follow when i get it

Buyed stuff:
1 x XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black 28,50 â‚¬*
10 x 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) 1,79 â‚¬*
2 x Y-Kabel 4Pin auf 2x 4Pin 1,79 â‚¬*
2 x Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 1,79 â‚¬*
4 x Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm glasklar (7/16"ID) 1,19 â‚¬*
3 x Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED transparent mit roten LEDs & Stecker (13 7,79 â‚¬*
1 x Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD 3,59 â‚¬*
1 x Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 67,99 â‚¬*
1 x Montage-Handschuhe 1,69 â‚¬*
1 x Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer 3,99 â‚¬*
2 x AT-Protect-UV-red 1000ml 9,99 â‚¬*
1 x Schlauchabschneider Alu 3-19mm 11,99 â‚¬*
1 x Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 360 - black 89,90 â‚¬*
10xSchlauchschelle 12 - 20mm Stahl verzinkt 8,90 EUR*
1x Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 754/939/AM2 64,90 EUR*

Sry for the german in the list


----------



## solidsquirrell

anyone notice this article on gizmodo ?
http://gizmodo.com/5301401/so-long-desktop-pc-you-suck


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


anyone notice this article on gizmodo ?
http://gizmodo.com/5301401/so-long-desktop-pc-you-suck










Blasphemy







.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
Hey sign me up too plz









Done, welcome!


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


anyone notice this article on gizmodo ?
http://gizmodo.com/5301401/so-long-desktop-pc-you-suck










the sales only shrik coz there is not much need to update atm my system is almost 2 years old and i can still run every new game perfectly


----------



## solidsquirrell

bring on the desktop towers! and custom builds! FTW


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Laptops just keep getting cheaper and cheaper is why they are bought more. Doubt any of the major companies who make products for custom computers are really suffering at all, probably gaining money actually :/


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


anyone notice this article on gizmodo ?
http://gizmodo.com/5301401/so-long-desktop-pc-you-suck










bring me his lie spouting head














:swearing:


----------



## solidsquirrell

gizmodo = Biased at its Finest!


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


gizmodo = Biased at its Finest!


slight edit gizmodo = Blasphemy at its Finest!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


slight edit gizmodo = Blasphemy at its Finest!


i like both!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


slight edit gizmodo = Blasphemy at its Finest!


hey reedo, nice ram by the way, how well does it overclock?..I can't wait for mine to come in!


----------



## reedo

it is loverly ocs quite well having trouble with one stick though may need to rma it it is high voltage runs stable @ about 1.65 v to run at about 1654


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


it is loverly ocs quite well having trouble with one stick though may need to rma it it is high voltage runs stable @ about 1.65 v to run at about 1654


bummer about that one stick lifetime limited warranty though..


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


slight edit gizmodo = Blasphemy at its Finest!


Haha see that's what I said!!


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Haha see that's what I said!!


you were the wind beneath my wings


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
anyone notice this article on gizmodo ?
http://gizmodo.com/5301401/so-long-desktop-pc-you-suck









lolwut? all i have to say to gizmodo is: "wow"


----------



## [nK]Sharp

"That's not to say that there aren't noticeable tradeoffs. Graphics performance, although I wasn't specifically angling for that with these configurations, is generally better in a desktop." - Taken from that gizmodo thing.

Can anyone remind me of how many laptops can run crysis....ya, not that many.

"And if you really look out for them, there are some amazing deals to be had on new notebooks. (Look at Acer's 15-inch, 2.1GHz Core 2 Duo, 4GB DDR3 RAM laptop with 1GB GeForce GT130 graphics card and Blu-ray for $750, and then try to build the equivalent in a desktop at the same price.)"

I can do that easily, in fact I might just try now lol.


----------



## TheTurk




----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheTurk*












Welcome, I like


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


Welcome, I like










Thank You!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheTurk*












it looks like a robot lol. the case badges are the eyes, the cd drive is the nose, and the CM thing/front fan is the mouth haha.

on a serious note: it looks good man and welcome to the club


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


it looks like a robot lol. the case badges are the eyes, the cd drive is the nose, and the CM thing/front fan is the mouth haha.

on a serious note: it looks good man and welcome to the club










omg i created a monster








HafBOT FTW 
(didnt realize that till you pointed out i need more stickers it looks weird heheehe)


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheTurk*


omg i created a monster








HafBOT FTW 
(didnt realize that till you pointed out i need more stickers it looks weird heheehe)


if you want a bfg sticker, i've got like 30. I bought a gtx 260 from a guy on ebay and he sent me 30 or 40 case badges and the manual to a BFG PSU


----------



## TheTurk

Thanks for the offer 
i m gonna look around see if i can find some nvidia ones i like GREEN


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheTurk*












Added, welcome!


----------



## totalschaden

I recived my stuff today cpu cooler hasn't arived its on delay







so installation hopefully in some days


----------



## jmcmtank

That's the best bit, when the gear turns up and you lay it out. Unfortunately the effect is short-lived and you need that fix again.


----------



## MeeksMan13

i wish i was building that. need a hand


----------



## Dantesinferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheTurk*












Haha, Autobots Assemble!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So after reading every word on every single page today (work was super boring)...

I.
WANT.
ONE. (or more)

So I'm going to get one... and go with an arctic theme. It's going to be white with metallic blue accents. Black inside with blue LEDs.

AND IT'S GOING TO EFFING ROCK.

Ugh... so pumped.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
So after reading every word on every single page today (work was super boring)...

I.
WANT.
ONE. (or more)

So I'm going to get one... and go with an arctic theme. It's going to be white with metallic blue accents. Black inside with blue LEDs.

AND IT'S GOING TO EFFING ROCK.

Ugh... so pumped.

Awesome, let me know when and I'll add you!


----------



## nismo_usaf

OK!!! wanna be added lol, here is a pic of mine at the moment.

currently the only thing i own in my current build.



















currently have all the mesh painted tan as u can see in the second picture..

to bad i havnt touched it in 2 weeks







im on leave, in michigan BOOO.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


OK!!! wanna be added lol, here is a pic of mine at the moment.

currently the only thing i own in my current build.



















currently have all the mesh painted tan as u can see in the second picture..

to bad i havnt touched it in 2 weeks







im on leave, in michigan BOOO.


Welcome to the club nismo! Well, I see your a Nissan fan and in the Air Force! Where are you stationed and what rank? I`m in the Navy stationed in Yokosuka, Japan. I`m a Fire Controlman First Class (E-6). I used to own a 180SX but sold it because I had a baby.


----------



## nismo_usaf

Thanks for the warm welcoming!

Stationed at Hill AFB in Utah. Ive been in the AF a little over a year in a half. So my rank is Airmen 1st Class(E-3). Im a Weapons troop for the F-16 at the moment, come September ill be able to work on any AF jet and bomber dealing with bombs/missiles/ammo/chaff-flare. Its a fun job, and very different haha, and i don't sit in a chair all day!







Yeah i love Nissan's to death, and plan on getting one here in the next month or so. looking for a 89 240sx coupe xD.

But ya currently in Michigan on leave, so my build is on pause >.<

garh its so aggravating having parts sitting at the post office waiting to get picked up!







lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


Thanks for the warm welcoming!

Stationed at Hill AFB in Utah. Ive been in the AF a little over a year in a half. So my rank is Airmen 1st Class(E-3). Im a Weapons troop for the F-16 at the moment, come September ill be able to work on any AF jet and bomber dealing with bombs/missiles/ammo/chaff-flare. Its a fun job, and very different haha, and i don't sit in a chair all day!







Yeah i love Nissan's to death, and plan on getting one here in the next month or so. looking for a 89 240sx coupe xD.

But ya currently in Michigan on leave, so my build is on pause >.<

garh its so aggravating having parts sitting at the post office waiting to get picked up!







lol


I know! Well, welcome and from one service member to another, thanks for serving! I have been in over 8 years now and love what I do!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


I know! Well, welcome and from one service member to another, thanks for serving! I have been in over 8 years now and love what I do!


same to you man! you ever get deployed at all? i just got from a 5 month tour woohoo lol!

well time to browse the forum more xD


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


same to you man! you ever get deployed at all? i just got from a 5 month tour woohoo lol!

well time to browse the forum more xD


Yep, ships get underway all of the time. Back in 2003, I did a 9.5 month deployment. I'm on shore duty now but my last year on the ship here in Japan, I did 248 days out to sea!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Yep, ships get underway all of the time. Back in 2003, I did a 9.5 month deployment. I'm on shore duty now but my last year on the ship here in Japan, I did 248 days out to sea!


Man dude, that sounds hardcore.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
Man dude, that sounds hardcore.

Yeah, but I it has taken me too many different countries!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So uh... I did it...










PUT ME ON THAT LIST!









I'll be sure to do a mini build log as well.


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *totalschaden*


I recived my stuff today cpu cooler hasn't arived its on delay







so installation hopefully in some days



























What website did you order all of this from?


----------



## borito4

Add me to the list.

What do yall recomend for painting the inside of the case? and painting the mesh?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
So uh... I did it...










PUT ME ON THAT LIST!









I'll be sure to do a mini build log as well.

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borito4* 
Add me to the list.

What do yall recomend for painting the inside of the case? and painting the mesh?

Added! As for painting, just tape off the mesh really good and hit it with some sandpaper first, then primer, than a color of your choice! OH, and pictures!


----------



## cs_maan

I think I'm going to paint mine as well







, not going to attempt Plasti Dip after the nightmare that I made of my 690 hahah, which is still sitting in my garage half peeled.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I think I'm going to paint mine as well







, not going to attempt Plasti Dip after the nightmare that I made of my 690 hahah, which is still sitting in my garage half peeled.

LOL, good luck cs! Make sure you throw up some pics!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
LOL, good luck cs! Make sure you throw up some pics!

Will do







, I'm praying to god third time's a charm


----------



## MeeksMan13

yeah. i messed up on my side panel painting and i keep wanting to beat myself up over it. my first rig and I screwed up the side panel

and if that's not bad enough, it's the panel with the HAF logo, so i can't really use paint thinner


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
yeah. i messed up on my side panel painting and i keep wanting to beat myself up over it. my first rig and I screwed up the side panel

and if that's not bad enough, it's the panel with the HAF logo, so i can't really use paint thinner

Coincidentally, the side panel is the only thing I did right hahaha.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Coincidentally, the side panel is the only thing I did right hahaha.

wanna trade lol


----------



## solidsquirrell




----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
wanna trade lol

Well its a 690 panel haha, which would be about as big as the motherboard tray on these beasts









I realize the exaggeration I just made.


----------



## borito4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Welcome!

Added! As for painting, just tape off the mesh really good and hit it with some sandpaper first, then primer, than a color of your choice! OH, and pictures!









infact i was planning on just painting the mesh for now.. on the bay covers and around the case. What do you recomend for taht? i have my dad picking up the spaypaint later, do i really need primer?


----------



## nismo_usaf

yeah if you want it to stick well, sand it then prime it, and coat it with ur color of choice.

and the mesh parts on the bay covers come off fairly easy from the plastic its attached to.(just look at the back of them, the mesh has little "tabs" that u can bend straight and push the mesh out.)

to be honest i didn't sand mine(or primed it), i just painted right over them, but if i were to take a rag to wipe dust off in the future, i know for a fact the paint will come off.

just wanted to see how sexy it would look


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
yeah if you want it to stick well, sand it then prime it, and coat it with ur color of choice.

and the mesh parts on the bay covers come off fairly easy from the plastic its attached to.(just look at the back of them, the mesh has little "tabs" that u can bend straight and push the mesh out.)

to be honest i didn't sand mine(or primed it), i just painted right over them, but if i were to take a rag to wipe dust off in the future, i know for a fact the paint will come off.

just wanted to see how sexy it would look









Yep, just like nismo said, you should always primer, it will pay off.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
So uh... I did it...










PUT ME ON THAT LIST!









I'll be sure to do a mini build log as well.

right on mate right on!


----------



## Touge180SX

Well everyone, after talking to the mods, they determined that this thread is popular enough and we are now OFFICIAL!! Welcome to the *OFFICIAL* CoolerMaster HAF 932 Owners Thread!!

Thanks to prosser13 and Repo_man for making us official!

Thanks to everyone that is part of the Club and lets keep it going!

















PS: I changed the PHP code on the first page to reflect our new title, make sure everyone updates their signature!


----------



## MeeksMan13

just drill out the rivets (first-timer here, it's as easy as it sounds). Once the rivets are out, sand the panels that are to be painted with the 80 grit, then the 220 grit sandpaper. The reason you sand the metal is to take off the smooth surface. Paint likes to hold to rough surfaces and doesn't hold well to something smooth.

Put tape around the edges that you don't wanna get paint on, over the windows, over the edges of the side panels, and over the vents from the outside. (you don't want primer on the already painted side)

Paint 2 layers of primer on the areas to be painted. For the color of primer, you must use something that your paint will contrast well against. For example, I painted my case black and red and used white primer. The reason for primer is that it provides a base for the paint to hold on to and paint holds to almost nothing as strongly as it holds to primer. The reason for the contrasting color is so that you make sure you have an even coat.

Then paint 3 layers. You can do 4 layers if you feel the needThe first two layers are providing a strong color base for the final coat. Because of that, the first two layers should be relatively thin. After the first layers, let the case dry for 12 hours and then paint a final, thick coat. Spray smoothly and slowly, making sure to have an even layer and coloring.

After letting it dry for another 12-24 hours, re-rivet the case. I would suggest the order for assembly be: the bottom, drive cages, front panel, motherboard tray, back panel, and top.

If you don't know how to re-rivet, here's a quick tutorial:

You just use a rivet gun. For most cases (at least for my HAF 932) use 1/8" diameter rivets with 1/8" grips. Use aluminum rivets because if you use steel and you want to take the case apart again in the future, you'll have a HARD time de-riveting it.

Rivet guns are real simple to use. ColSanderz and I made armor out of soda cans and riveted them all together last year. It was our first time and it's real easy to catch on to how to do it properly.










A video:


YouTube - Home Repair Tips : How to Use a Rivet Gun


----------



## MeeksMan13

^^ I reposted an expanded tutorial for assembly, painting, and riveting.

If you want to link it on the first page, Touge, it could be helpful for people who are reluctant to paint/have never painted a case before


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
just drill out the rivets (first-timer here, it's as easy as it sounds). Once the rivets are out, sand the panels that are to be painted with the 80 grit, then the 220 grit sandpaper. The reason you sand the metal is to take off the smooth surface. Paint likes to hold to rough surfaces and doesn't hold well to something smooth.

Put tape around the edges that you don't wanna get paint on, over the windows, over the edges of the side panels, and over the vents from the outside. (you don't want primer on the already painted side)

Paint 2 layers of primer on the areas to be painted. For the color of primer, you must use something that your paint will contrast well against. For example, I painted my case black and red and used white primer. The reason for primer is that it provides a base for the paint to hold on to and paint holds to almost nothing as strongly as it holds to primer. The reason for the contrasting color is so that you make sure you have an even coat.

Then paint 3 layers. You can do 4 layers if you feel the needThe first two layers are providing a strong color base for the final coat. Because of that, the first two layers should be relatively thin. After the first layers, let the case dry for 12 hours and then paint a final, thick coat. Spray smoothly and slowly, making sure to have an even layer and coloring.

After letting it dry for another 12-24 hours, re-rivet the case. I would suggest the order for assembly be: the bottom, drive cages, front panel, motherboard tray, back panel, and top.

If you don't know how to re-rivet, here's a quick tutorial:

You just use a rivet gun. For most cases (at least for my HAF 932) use 1/8" diameter rivets with 1/8" grips. Use aluminum rivets because if you use steel and you want to take the case apart again in the future, you'll have a HARD time de-riveting it.

Rivet guns are real simple to use. ColSanderz and I made armor out of soda cans and riveted them all together last year. It was our first time and it's real easy to catch on to how to do it properly.










A video: YouTube - Home Repair Tips : How to Use a Rivet Gun

not bad! Very useful.







+rep


----------



## Craka

Just got my HAF and after seeing these mods decided to paint the inside.
Found it quite a straight forward job and took about 5 days total.


----------



## cs_maan

Very nice Craka, I like the blue and black interior


----------



## dragnalus

Quick question I wanted to run by all the HAF owners....

I unfortunately don't have a modular PSU, so i've got a hell of a lot of cables cramped in the cable mgmt area of my HAF. Although I've been as tidy as possible, there are still unfortunately a few wires that end up getting smashed when I put the back panel on.

Are there any risks or concerns that I should have when smashing cables? The case seems fine, but I don't want to damage any cables of course. (Next time I'm going with a modular PSU for sure).


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragnalus* 
Quick question I wanted to run by all the HAF owners....

I unfortunately don't have a modular PSU, so i've got a hell of a lot of cables cramped in the cable mgmt area of my HAF. Although I've been as tidy as possible, there are still unfortunately a few wires that end up getting smashed when I put the back panel on.

Are there any risks or concerns that I should have when smashing cables? The case seems fine, but I don't want to damage any cables of course. (Next time I'm going with a modular PSU for sure).

You'll be fine for sure, My Antec 900 mashes up cables when I close the side panel, there's nothing wrong with doing so







.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Craka* 
Just got my HAF and after seeing these mods decided to paint the inside.
Found it quite a straight forward job and took about 5 days total.

5 days is too long for me; dried mine with an open gas oven. Your looks luvverly btw.


----------



## nutri

I have to say I love this case. Great sturdy build. I have hit my hand twice on the fans and both times they broke skin and I started bleeding haha. Only bad thing so far was that my friend tripped over a usb cord connected to the front panel so I now have 1 broken usb port and the one right below it isn't secure anymore


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nutri*


I have to say I love this case. Great sturdy build. I have hit my hand twice on the fans and both times they broke skin and I started bleeding haha. Only bad thing so far was that my friend tripped over a usb cord connected to the front panel so I now have 1 broken usb port and the one right below it isn't secure anymore










That makes me love my desk more and more, only thing is lifting this thing from the ground haha, its a good 50-60 lbs when full.


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
What website did you order all of this from?

http://aquatuning.de/


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craka*


Just got my HAF and after seeing these mods decided to paint the inside.
Found it quite a straight forward job and took about 5 days total.


im really diggin that black and blue, great job!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Just finished putting in my parts, waoh this case is SEXY AND AWESOME


----------



## Foooman

Just Bought this case for an easy 3x120 radiator fit sometime in the near future. I'm loving every bit of it so far.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foooman*


Just Bought this case for an easy 3x120 radiator fit sometime in the near future. I'm loving every bit of it so far.











oooh big window. i like.


----------



## solidsquirrell

hey my name in the first page of this thread, which is linked to a post. can I add on to that post, and make it a thread? or do i have to create a whole new thread, cuz Id rather not create a whole new thread.









new mobo, ram, and a case fan on the way...


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
^^ I reposted an expanded tutorial for assembly, painting, and riveting.

If you want to link it on the first page, Touge, it could be helpful for people who are reluctant to paint/have never painted a case before

Done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foooman* 
Just Bought this case for an easy 3x120 radiator fit sometime in the near future. I'm loving every bit of it so far.










Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
hey my name in the first page of this thread, which is linked to a post. can I add on to that post, and make it a thread? or do i have to create a whole new thread, cuz Id rather not create a whole new thread.









new mobo, ram, and a case fan on the way...









Just edit the post that I have linked and you will be fine!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Craka* 
Just got my HAF and after seeing these mods decided to paint the inside.
Found it quite a straight forward job and took about 5 days total.

Added also Craka!


----------



## solidsquirrell

ah srry for this empty post, noob mistake.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I love this case


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*











I love this case


nice HSF, can't wait to get mine







...hey wait where is your megahalem fan?


----------



## totalschaden

Just a littel update installed the rad


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *totalschaden*


Just a littel update installed the rad










Very Nice!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
nice HSF, can't wait to get mine







...hey wait where is your megahalem fan?

It doesn't come with a fan, you have to buy separate, but its worth it







.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
It doesn't come with a fan, you have to buy separate, but its worth it







.

i know that, I was referring to his picture, shouldn't there be a fan there







im hoping to get some better results than my thermaltake v1







with a panaflo, and the megatron.

BTW how loud is your panaflo?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I'm putting it on tomorrow, i didn't bother doing it today. Regardless, this this is fantastic even without a fan.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
I'm putting it on tomorrow, i didn't bother doing it today. Regardless, this this is fantastic even without a fan.

no doubt. What sort of fan do you plan on placing?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


i know that, I was referring to his picture, shouldn't there be a fan there







im hoping to get some better results than my thermaltake v1







with a panaflo, and the megatron.

BTW how loud is your panaflo?


It isn't loud at all, which was a very pleasant surprise when I got it. And its the high speed version too. I plan on buying a higher CFM fan later on though, now I'm just messing with my IC7 and trying to get it to spread out right.

I highly recommend this though.


----------



## Socom

Ok whevever my HAF comes in, I wanna do a paint job. Im thinking about doing a flat/gloss black base with a Dupli-Color metal specks red: http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalspecks.html on the drive bays and visible fans (so they shine in blue leds). If anyone has a different idea let me know cause I want more flare than just black/red. Maby The whole Mobo tray and drive rack metal speck red, and then the inside of the back panel and the tooles drive bay things and hard drive racks metallic blue? Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 









I love this case

Work on that cable management! If the build isn't done yet then I understand


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
Just a littel update installed the rad







]

correct me if i'm wrong but shouldn't the fans be on the other side of the rad so that they push the air out of the case through the rad instead of pulling the air through it

I think it would look better and probably cool better too


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
correct me if i'm wrong but shouldn't the fans be on the other side of the rad so that they push the air out of the case through the rad instead of pulling the air through it

I think it would look better and probably cool better too

but wouldnt you be sucking cold air from the top downwards? IDK, im not at a water cooling level yet, Im still on air


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
but wouldnt you be sucking cold air from the top downwards? IDK, im not at a water cooling level yet, Im still on air









No no, the fans stay in the same position, but instead of pulling air out of the case, they push it out of the case via the bottom of the rad







...if that makes any sense...ICE CREAM


----------



## Socom

No, he has his fans set up so that they are sucking air through the rad up and out of the case.
Edit: I hate it when people post right before me, I feel a tad slow shortly after.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
No no, the fans stay in the same position, but instead of pulling air out of the case, they push it out of the case via the bottom of the rad







...if that makes any sense...ICE CREAM


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
No, he has his fans set up so that they are sucking air through the rad up and out of the case.
Edit: I hate it when people post right before me, I feel a tad slow shortly after.









still confused..







all i know is that hot air rises up!


----------



## Socom

Right, Hot air does rise up, fans can be positioned in one of two ways. They can either push or pull. An example of push would be a rear exhaust fan on the back of a case, it pushes hot air out of the back. An example of pull is the rad shown a few posts back. His fans are still moving air through the rad, but they are pulling air from below the rad through the rad and out the top of the case.


----------



## solidsquirrell

ah!


----------



## totalschaden

huh ? im confused now too.. i did it like this :










should i change it ?


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
huh ? im confused now too.. i did it like this :










should i change it ?

























as long as hot air is being, sent outside the case..either by pushing or pulling.


----------



## Socom

Yeah, just make sure the air is warm when it comes out of your case


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 























as long as hot air is being, sent outside the case..either by pushing or pulling.

well should be fine then







cant wait for my cpu cooler ... still on delay







hope it comes next week


----------



## B-roca

well you could leave it that way but what i'm saying is that you have seen air cooling heatsinks and they always have the fan so that it pushes the air through the fins instaed of have them on the other side where it sucks the air though which is not as good

so what I mean is if you mount the rad directly to the top mesh and have the fans on the bottom of the rad so that the fans still have the hot air going out of the case its just that the fans are pushing instead of pulling do you understand me now???

if you google for pics of other watercooled haf's you will see that they all do the same thing that im talking about


----------



## totalschaden

is there much differents between push// pull ? i also can buy 3 more and get em on both sides !?

btw i have an BSOD Issue plz check here: http://www.overclock.net/windows/533...ml#post6598898


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
is there much differents between push// pull ? i also can buy 3 more and get em on both sides !?

btw i have an BSOD Issue plz check here: http://www.overclock.net/windows/533...ml#post6598898

as far as i know you should get better temps with the fans pushing but i'm no expert on water cooling touge would probably be able to tell you


----------



## jmcmtank

You might find you get a decent drop in temps by making shrouds for the three 120s rather than adding the noise of another three fans. You could do both of course which gives you mental airflow and sucks more heat from the mobo-because everything is lower.
Edit to add; you might have space problems with the barbs at the back end if you make the assembly deeper; I'm sure you will be the first to know!


----------



## jmcmtank

This is a rad with shrouded lower fans and pulling uppers;








Eventually I got rid of the uppers because of the noise and didn't notice much difference in temps.


----------



## cs_maan

Is it a tight fit with a triple rad on top?

I might be investing in some cooling with the water







.


----------



## Touge180SX

I'm using a push/pull config on both of my radiators. You will see an improvement in temps but like the other said, shrouds, if you can fit them, make a nice difference. The shrouds will get rid of the dead spot the middle of the fans create, ultimately, making them more efficient.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Is it a tight fit with a triple rad on top?

I might be investing in some cooling with the water







.

i hear certain types of blood cools really well.


----------



## kinubic

just wondering if anyone has tried drilling holes on the plastic by the side cover panel. to maybe fit a 120x25 fan or some 80' or 70's.i just replaced my rear exhaust with an ultra kaze lol! i cant seem to get enough of fans. i want more. im still in the process of replacing the top exhaust with 3 and side with 4 for intake.

i still got 2 San Aces to use! one will be on my CPU cooler when i get my megahalem. was trying to figure out how to add another fan right by the HD cage so it blows air to the gpu's.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


just wondering if anyone has tried drilling holes on the plastic by the side cover panel. to maybe fit a 120x25 fan or some 80' or 70's.i just replaced my rear exhaust with an ultra kaze lol! i cant seem to get enough of fans. i want more. im still in the process of replacing the top exhaust with 3 and side with 4 for intake.

i still got 2 San Aces to use! one will be on my CPU cooler when i get my megahalem. was trying to figure out how to add another fan right by the HD cage so it blows air to the gpu's.


Where exactly are your talking about?

If it's the plastic window, then yes you can. Just make sure you have a sharp drill bit, apply a piece of masking tape or painters tape to where u want to drill (helps so it wont crack), and go slowly and you should be fine (I could be wrong though).


----------



## ACwazHere

Ordering mine on Monday. I can't wait. My mom thinks I'm insane for buying a $150 case, people just don't understand... XD

I've been looking at pics and it looks really awesome with the insides painted black, I think I'm gonna have to do it as well. Silver insides just look bad IMO. I'll most likely replace the front LED as well, and I'll definitely pop in some red cold cathodes. I'll make sure I have pics.


----------



## jmcmtank

@*kinubic*; I'd cut a new piece of Acrylic using the original as a template, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## kinubic

@ Touge180SX and jmcmtank. thanks il try that. if all fails il just order a spare side panel of cm store lol.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACwazHere*


Ordering mine on Monday. I can't wait. My mom thinks I'm insane for buying a $150 case, people just don't understand... XD

I've been looking at pics and it looks really awesome with the insides painted black, I think I'm gonna have to do it as well. Silver insides just look bad IMO. I'll most likely replace the front LED as well, and I'll definitely pop in some red cold cathodes. I'll make sure I have pics.










Awesome, let me know when you get it and I'll throw you on the list!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


@ Touge180SX and jmcmtank. thanks il try that. if all fails il just order a spare side panel of cm store lol.


No problem!


----------



## Extreme_kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
il just order a spare side panel of cm store lol.

ordering a spare part ? we can do that ?


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme_kid* 
ordering a spare part ? we can do that ?









http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...hp?cPath=18_25
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=510


----------



## solidsquirrell

Question people.

on another thread we were discussing case air pressure. So it got me thinking about our HAF'S. Hearing that negative pressure is really good for a system, apparently this could create some dust problems (though I'm always cleaning stuff around, major case of OCD'). I wonder if there were any negative pressure within the HAF design.

Here are the stock HAF fan specs.
*Front:* 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA
*Side:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)
*Top:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)
*Rear:* 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60.9 CFM 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1)

CFM Values

*Intake* = 110 x 2 = *240CFM*
*Exhaus*t = 110 + 60.9 = *170.9CFM*

Given those specs, i was told on another thread that the case was in fact creating positive pressure.
I was also suggested to switch the side fan to an exhaust to create negative pressure.

For those wondering what all this fuss about is negative and positive air is all about...

Some say positive air creates turbulence, thus creating hot spots.
Which is why some people decide to have more exhaust than intake on their case, hence the term "negative pressure."

Has anyone tried adjusting the HAF to create more negative pressure? If so any significant results?
I've been thinking about switching my side fan to exhaust to see what happens.


----------



## totalschaden

Helly yea i need to modify the right side panel and place a big fat mora 2 [9x120mm] ( http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...-RA-2-Pro.html ) on it holy ****


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
Helly yea i need to modify the right side panel and place a big fat mora 2 [9x120mm] ( http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...-RA-2-Pro.html ) on it holy ****









Holy ****!


----------



## totalschaden

but how can i get all the littel holes in there ? dosnt it need laser cut ? is there any company who is offering laser cuts ?


----------



## jmcmtank

Bit confused how you are mounting this; do you mean externally on the back of the motherboard side? I suppose you could just drill a few holes and use some sort of standoffs. might be easier just making a stand for it?


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Bit confused how you are mounting this; do you mean externally on the back of the motherboard side? I suppose you could just drill a few holes and use some sort of standoffs. might be easier just making a stand for it?


he is asking about placing fans on both sides of the rad. placing it on the HAF, im sure could be worked out.

Placing fans on both sides of the rad might be tricky considering, there are only holes for 4 fans on one side.


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

Hi

has anyone removed the big 230mil fan at the front, the one with the red LED. Do you have to remove rivets to get it out?

I've seen somwhere that ppl have put blue LED fans in, where they source the fans from I don't know. If anyone knows where to get other 230mil fans from, please tell me. thanks


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOB_AND_HIS_HAF*


Hi

has anyone removed the big 230mil fan at the front, the one with the red LED. Do you have to remove rivets to get it out?

I've seen somwhere that ppl have put blue LED fans in, where they source the fans from I don't know. If anyone knows where to get other 230mil fans from, please tell me. thanks


no rivets need to be removed. (just the plastic front cover) you can find the blue fan here.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=178


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

Thanks for the link.

Do you take the hard drive rack out to remove the fan? I appologise for what is probably a very stupid qustion, but I'm really stuggleing to remove the front pannles. I unskrewed the little bit at the top with the I/O ports on it and the rubber tray, but that was all I was able to get off. once again I appologise for sounding like a complete idiot.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOB_AND_HIS_HAF*


Thanks for the link.

Do you take the hard drive rack out to remove the fan? I appologise for what is probably a very stupid qustion, but I'm really stuggleing to remove the front pannles. I unskrewed the little bit at the top with the I/O ports on it and the rubber tray, but that was all I was able to get off. once again I appologise for sounding like a complete idiot.


no problem. You don't need to unscrew at the top by your I.O. ports, and you don't have to take the hard drive rack out either. once you take the front plastic cover off (that has the cooler master emblem) remove the four screws, then slide the fan out of the right side, i took my right panel (the one with no window) off, and had to turn the fan first, then i was able to slide the fan out.


----------



## ACwazHere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


Here are the stock HAF fan specs.
*Front:* 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA
*Side:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)
*Top:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)
*Rear:* 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60.9 CFM 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1)

CFM Values

*Intake* = 110 x 2 = *240CFM*
*Exhaust* = 110 + 60.9 = *170.9CFM*


Wow, thanks! I was just about to ask about this. One thing, though, are the front and side fans the intake?

I came bricks when I saw this fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

90CFM @ 19 decibels stock?! That's quite great for a 120mm fan... Lol, I might as well buy 10 of these. 4 for the side, 3 for the top, one for the back, and two for my heatsink. Plus they have a red LED so it'll go nice with the red theme it already has going.


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

Ahhh ok. I'm am rather carelessly dismantaling my PC at the moment whilst it's running, and I'm struggleing to remove that plastic cover (the one with the CM logo on it).

again silly, but How did you get it off?


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOB_AND_HIS_HAF*


Ahhh ok. I'm am rather carelessly dismantaling my PC at the moment whilst it's running, and I'm struggleing to remove that plastic cover (the one with the CM logo on it).

again silly, but How did you get it off?


place your fingers on the bottom of the plastic panel, there is an opening there, and gently push up and toward you.

try not to rush things, its best to take things easy and slow the first time. ^^


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


he is asking about placing fans on both sides of the rad. placing it on the HAF, im sure could be worked out.

Placing fans on both sides of the rad might be tricky considering, there are only holes for 4 fans on one side.


yea exatly fans on bus sides is not so need maybe 9x pull is ok too. the only problem i see is that the backpanel is not grade


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACwazHere*


Wow, thanks! I was just about to ask about this. One thing, though, are the front and side fans the intake?

I came bricks when I saw this fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

90CFM @ 19 decibels stock?! That's quite great for a 120mm fan... Lol, I might as well buy 10 of these. 4 for the side, 3 for the top, one for the back, and two for my heatsink. Plus they have a red LED so it'll go nice with the red theme it already has going.


yes they come with the front and side as intake.


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

AHHH, IT'S OFF!!! Sorry that has been bugging me for quite a while.

Thanyou very much.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOB_AND_HIS_HAF*


AHHH, IT'S OFF!!! Sorry that has been bugging me for quite a while.

Thanyou very much.


your welcome


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
yea exatly fans on bus sides is not so need maybe 9x pull is ok too. the only problem i see is that the backpanel is not grade

i guess you could always just cut a big hole on the back panel..


----------



## manolith

today i just got CM HAF 932
put me in the club.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
today i just got CM HAF 932
put me in the club.

welcome! wait for Touge180SX he'll add you to it


----------



## PoopySox

I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm going to ask anyways, do I need to do any sanding to prep the inside of my new HAF before painting? I am getting ready to drill out the rivets and I want to make sure I have everything properly prepared.


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

Anybody put Coolermasters blue 230mil fan in?

Any pics?


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoopySox* 
I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm going to ask anyways, do I need to do any sanding to prep the inside of my new HAF before painting? I am getting ready to drill out the rivets and I want to make sure I have everything properly prepared.

Yes most likely so that the primer and paint stick really well, unless you were to use plasti dip.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BOB_AND_HIS_HAF* 
Anybody put Coolermasters blue 230mil fan in?

Any pics?

yest there is one in particular...ill post it when i find it.

here is the link
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1439


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

Ahhhh,, Oooooo,, looks good, I just hope the CoolerMaster online shop will ship to me, all the way down to Africa.


----------



## crux47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
How is this for a HAF?










I'm probably going to paint it somewhere this week.










Does anyone know if that's a UV Cathode or a normal Purple light Cathode? I thought UV Cathode's don't make any light, just make the UV reactive stuff in the case glow. Zippit posted that awhile back.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BOB_AND_HIS_HAF* 
Ahhhh,, Oooooo,, looks good, I just hope the CoolerMaster online shop will ship to me, all the way down to Africa.

you could also try this site, though I havent found the 230mm blue fan listed, but heck you could always ask them.

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/inde...sort=2a&page=2


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

Wow thats a messy PC.

I'm not sure, but I to thought UV light only made UV reactive bits glow.


----------



## BOB_AND_HIS_HAF

Thanks Sqirrell, I'll look their now.


----------



## reedo

mm i just idropped wc into my haf and it is good


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


today i just got CM HAF 932
put me in the club.


Done!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crux47* 
Does anyone know if that's a UV Cathode or a normal Purple light Cathode? I thought UV Cathode's don't make any light, just make the UV reactive stuff in the case glow. Zippit posted that awhile back.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BOB_AND_HIS_HAF* 
Wow thats a messy PC.

I'm not sure, but I to thought UV light only made UV reactive bits glow.

The UV cathodes everyone use glow purple to differing degrees depending on what brand you have.

--Rome


----------



## nismo_usaf

looking into getting a T-Virus res for my new build, what color do you guys think would look badass with the HAF.


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


looking into getting a T-Virus res for my new build, what color do you guys think would look badass with the HAF.


doesnt matter itll look sweet...i would kill to have one


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


looking into getting a T-Virus res for my new build, what color do you guys think would look badass with the HAF.


were can you buy those?


----------



## solidsquirrell

nvrmind found one.


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


nvrmind found one.












btw i already try to connect the rad with the res and i can put the tube pretty easy over the barbed fittings i think that the tubing is maybe a littel bit to big inside for that fittings... do you guys think its ok when the clams are on it or should i buy new barbed fittings ?

i got this:
Tube:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...-7-16-ID-.html
Fittings:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...igh-Flow-.html
Clams:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...-verzinkt.html


----------



## jmcmtank

13mm, 1/2 inch, would give you a very secure fitting with 7/16 tubing.


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


13mm, 1/2 inch, would give you a very secure fitting with 7/16 tubing.


got 10mm atm, so buy new one or are thoose ok too ?

Edit: did you guys already saw my professional cable management skillz ?


----------



## jmcmtank

The 10mm barbs (3/8) are too small for 7/16 tubing, get *these*. Dip the first couple of centimetres of tubing into boiling water then push them over the barbs. This will give you a very good seal.


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
The 10mm barbs (3/8) are too small for 7/16 tubing, get *these*. Dip the first couple of centimetres of tubing into boiling water then push them over the barbs. This will give you a very good seal.

k buyed thx 4 help


----------



## Socom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
k buyed thx 4 help

You mean bought....Right?








I have learned that the entire newegg staff at the warehouse took off on friday so my HAF won't be here until next week


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoopySox* 
I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm going to ask anyways, do I need to do any sanding to prep the inside of my new HAF before painting? I am getting ready to drill out the rivets and I want to make sure I have everything properly prepared.

I know it's a little after the fact, but there's a link to a quick tutorial on painting your case on the first post


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
You mean bought....Right?








I have learned that the entire newegg staff at the warehouse took off on friday so my HAF won't be here until next week









yea my translation isnt perfect







my wc cooler also won't be here until next week


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
Question people.

on another thread we were discussing case air pressure. So it got me thinking about our HAF'S. Hearing that negative pressure is really good for a system, apparently this could create some dust problems (though I'm always cleaning stuff around, major case of OCD'). I wonder if there were any negative pressure within the HAF design.

Here are the stock HAF fan specs.
*Front:* 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA
*Side:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)
*Top:* 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)
*Rear:* 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60.9 CFM 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1)

CFM Values

*Intake* = 110 x 2 = *240CFM*
*Exhaus*t = 110 + 60.9 = *170.9CFM*

Given those specs, i was told on another thread that the case was in fact creating positive pressure.
I was also suggested to switch the side fan to an exhaust to create negative pressure.

For those wondering what all this fuss about is negative and positive air is all about...

Some say positive air creates turbulence, thus creating hot spots.
Which is why some people decide to have more exhaust than intake on their case, hence the term "negative pressure."

Has anyone tried adjusting the HAF to create more negative pressure? If so any significant results?
I've been thinking about switching my side fan to exhaust to see what happens.

i heard a while back that there was a test done and positive pressure did help drop temps by a couple degrees. I didn't read it myself though, so you may take it with a grain of salt


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
I've been thinking about switching my side fan to exhaust to see what happens.

Let me help you: Nothing.








I tried using it as exhaust with no effect.. not to mention I took the whole side panel off with no effect.


----------



## PoopySox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I know it's a little after the fact, but there's a link to a quick tutorial on painting your case on the first post


Thanks yo. I appreciate the fast response


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Let me help you: Nothing.








I tried using it as exhaust with no effect.. not to mention I took the whole side panel off with no effect.


That's a good thing though, it just proves the HAF acronym is true







.


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
were can you buy those?

read through it xD

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...s-finally.html


----------



## BioHzrd

Considering one of these cases in the next week or so to replace my Armour Jr as its a bit small for what im wanting to do, how does these fair for W/C.

Thie would be my first venture into W/C so looking for a case that will give me as much room as possible to play around with


----------



## hy897t

Hey just wanted to post my rig on here for ya. Not done yet waiting for performance-pcs to have the heatkillers, and feser 360 available again but here it is with all red LED fans and 2 12in neon lights. Cable management isn't finished just yet. So tell me what you think.


----------



## bpfergu

Just thought I'd drop by and say hey.









Just finished her. This pic isn't completely finished (not everything is plugged in plus I have the CPU fan on backwards...lol), but you get the idea.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bpfergu* 









Just thought I'd drop by and say hey.









Just finished her. This pic isn't completely finished (not everything is plugged in plus I have the CPU fan on backwards...lol), but you get the idea.

Another Bloodrage owner! The build looks great. What video cards are those btw?


----------



## bpfergu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Another Bloodrage owner! The build looks great. What video cards are those btw?

Dual 4890s.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Considering one of these cases in the next week or so to replace my Armour Jr as its a bit small for what im wanting to do, how does these fair for W/C.

Thie would be my first venture into W/C so looking for a case that will give me as much room as possible to play around with

This is a great case for watercooling! I have dual loops all internal in mine, link in my sig!

If you get one, let me know and I'll add you to the list!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GriZzlEnLS* 
Hey just wanted to post my rig on here for ya. Not done yet waiting for performance-pcs to have the heatkillers, and feser 360 available again but here it is with all red LED fans and 2 12in neon lights. Cable management isn't finished just yet. So tell me what you think.

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bpfergu* 









Just thought I'd drop by and say hey.









Just finished her. This pic isn't completely finished (not everything is plugged in plus I have the CPU fan on backwards...lol), but you get the idea.

Added, welcome! Also, like Yogi said, hello fellow Bloodrage owner! Make sure you join the Bloodrage club also if you haven't already!
Foxconn Bloodrage Club!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totalschaden* 
got 10mm atm, so buy new one or are thoose ok too ?

Edit: did you guys already saw my professional cable management skillz ?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GriZzlEnLS* 
Hey just wanted to post my rig on here for ya. Not done yet waiting for performance-pcs to have the heatkillers, and feser 360 available again but here it is with all red LED fans and 2 12in neon lights. Cable management isn't finished just yet. So tell me what you think.

That's red! Sometimes wish I'd done mine red instead of blue.


----------



## DevilGear44

Add me plz!!!










man, everyone and their mom has a HAF now....

I'm gonna order the 230mm blue fans from CM, i haven't seen anybody else with those yet.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Add me plz!!!









man, everyone and their mom has a HAF now....

I'm gonna order the 230mm blue fans from CM, i haven't seen anybody else with those yet.

Added, welcome!


----------



## DevilGear44

If feels just like in 2nd grade when you finally got permission to check out black-stickered books (6th grade reading level) books from the library! haha


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
If feels just like in 2nd grade when you finally got permission to check out black-stickered books (6th grade reading level) books from the library! haha

Haha!


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Add me plz!!!









man, everyone and their mom has a HAF now....

I'm gonna order the 230mm blue fans from CM, i haven't seen anybody else with those yet.


i had mine for awhile


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas*


i had mine for awhile











Oh sweet! that's the first pic i've ever seen of a blue haf. Now I want one really bad!


----------



## MeeksMan13

lets see some mods


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


lets see some mods











who?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


who?


anyone lol. I love seeing mods on the HAF. old, new. it don't matter lol. if it got posted a while back, maybe repost it and get people lookin at it again and give you ideas for a mod

edit: 'you' refers to people posting the HAFs, not you specifically DevilGear lol (i realized that's how i sounded after I posted it lol)


----------



## DevilGear44

I couldn't mod a cardboard box so save my life haha.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I couldn't mod a cardboard box so save my life haha.


Yeah you could... get a cardboard box, cut some holes in it... modded baby!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I couldn't mod a cardboard box so save my life haha.


but they have so much modding potential lol

on a serious note, I bet you could. painting it was simple and was my first mod


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Oh sweet! that's the first pic i've ever seen of a blue haf. Now I want one really bad!


well FrozenCPU and Performance PCs has them 200x230x30mm Blue Led Fan


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craka*


Just got my HAF and after seeing these mods decided to paint the inside.
Found it quite a straight forward job and took about 5 days total.


Wow thats nice, how many coats of primer and color did you use for it


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


but they have so much modding potential lol

on a serious note, I bet you could. painting it was simple and was my first mod



I would like to, but then you read about applying 4000 coats of this and that and then letting it dry for 2 weeks and i'm like FOK THAT.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


I would like to, but then you read about applying 4000 coats of this and that and then letting it dry for 2 weeks and i'm like FOK THAT.










Heat Gun FTFW !


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Heat Gun FTFW !










great, that just leaves the 4000 coats of all that paint.


----------



## reedo

my wc


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


my wc


Looks good reedo!


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Looks good reedo!










thank you very much the haf does extremely well for internal cooling


----------



## borito4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


thank you very much the haf does extremely well for internal cooling


Is it better to do rad>fans>case or fans>rad>case?


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


Is it better to do rad>fans>case or fans>rad>case?


i went case-fans-shrouds-rad


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
i went case-fans-shrouds-rad


how loud are all those 120mm as opposed to the 230s?


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
how loud are all those 120mm as opposed to the 230s?

the cooler masters on the rad are wonderful i would never buy the thermaltake fans again (almost a squealing hum not super loud, but enough to piss me and my wife off will post pics with cooler masters on Wednesday


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
the cooler masters on the rad are wonderful i would never buy the thermaltake fans again (almost a squealing hum not super loud, but enough to piss me and my wife off will post pics with cooler masters on Wednesday









do the coolermasters 120s really flow 90 and stay in the 20 decibel range?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


Is it better to do rad>fans>case or fans>rad>case?


I went case>fans>rad>fans (push-pull) on both of my rads


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
do the coolermasters 120s really flow 90 and stay in the 20 decibel range?

no acording to this post @2000 rpm they are 38db http://www.overclock.net/silent-comp...vs-scythe.html


----------



## cs_maan

You guys think, if I replace the stock 140mm fan in the back, with a Xigmatek 140mm it'll make any improvements in airflow, or will it just look nice?


----------



## mlprrj

I'll be installing my heatkiller block for cpu as soon as i get gpu blocks.


----------



## mlprrj

just an update... i got 2 dangerden waterblocks ordered today for my 285's. should be here 1-5 days. I'll post up pic's of my watercooled haf as soon as i get these installed.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
no acording to this post @2000 rpm they are 38db http://www.overclock.net/silent-comp...vs-scythe.html


They arent 38dB. My Antec Tri-Cool fans are louder on high and those are rated 28 or 30dB, cant remember. I have 6 of those CM fans in my case and they are relatively quiet, not 19dB though. But certainly not 38dB. I would say around 25-28dB (for Devilgear's question).

Edit:
cs maan: I changed my rear 140mm fan to an enermax fan and although it does move a little more air, there is no real temperature drop. It will look nice though







. I will post some pics with all my fans in hopefully later tonight.


----------



## cs_maan

Sweet thanks for the response







.


----------



## Dantesinferno

I just bought some rustoleum flat black paint and primer yesterday. 3 cans each. I didn't buy sand paper yet. Whats the most efficient sandpaper to use? 220, 400, 800, then 1000? Should that be enough. The paint job doesn't have to be amazing because im not de-riveting my whole case.


----------



## Deano12345

Any chance of the owner of the 932's little brother being allowed in ?









Anyway,just though I would post in this thread after looking at everyones 932's and the tutorials have given me plenty of ideas


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno* 
I just bought some rustoleum flat black paint and primer yesterday. 3 cans each. I didn't buy sand paper yet. Whats the most efficient sandpaper to use? 220, 400, 800, then 1000? Should that be enough. The paint job doesn't have to be amazing because im not de-riveting my whole case.

220 to rough up the surface for the primer, then 1000 to get out the rough spots.


----------



## solidsquirrell

any one paint their case with house of kolor paint yet? i just ordered some.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
220 to rough up the surface for the primer, then 1000 to get out the rough spots.

Thanks cs_maan! +rep


----------



## cs_maan

No prob







good luck with your painting. And remember children...POST PICS







.


----------



## robbyriverside

Just bought my first build with HAF 932.

Keep hearing folks on OC saying they are fanatics about wire management.
Some have said the HAF 932 is really good for that.

Anyone willing to provide some advice about doing it right?
Help me to do it right the first time.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


You guys think, if I replace the stock 140mm fan in the back, with a Xigmatek 140mm it'll make any improvements in airflow, or will it just look nice?


the stock fans airflow is not the best imo


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbyriverside* 
Just bought my first build with HAF 932.

Keep hearing folks on OC saying they are fanatics about wire management.
Some have said the HAF 932 is really good for that.

Anyone willing to provide some advice about doing it right?
Help me to do it right the first time.

Welcome to the club!

As for the cable management, take a look at spacegoast's cable management guide on the first page!


----------



## silverwolf741

deleted


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silverwolf741*


I'm not really sure where to post this but this seems as good a place as any, seeing as this is meant to possibly help somebody with the same problem I had. I built my new computer the other day with a HAF 932 and thought I was gonna lose my mind when the computer starting randomly restarting itself. Everything worked fine as I was adding software and drivers for components and such, but as soon as I moved it to my desk and began adding my usual programs, it started randomly restarting. I thought I messed up a setting in the bios but it would even restart before I could change the bios settings. Finally I pulled the wires from the case's reset button off the mobo and the problem disappeared. I can only assume I got a case with a faulty reset button. It doesn't bother me and it's certainly not worth returning the case over. I couldn't find anyone with a similar problem on this site so I thought I would share my experience.










That sucks but thanks so much for the heads-up for everyone! +rep!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno* 
I just bought some rustoleum flat black paint and primer yesterday. 3 cans each. I didn't buy sand paper yet. Whats the most efficient sandpaper to use? 220, 400, 800, then 1000? Should that be enough. The paint job doesn't have to be amazing because im not de-riveting my whole case.

I sanded with 80 grit, then 220


----------



## mlprrj

other people were experiencing problems with hdd led not lighting up and or not blinking with activity. It seems somthing was faulty with front panel top. I read after these people brought up the problem to coolermaster they were receiving the whole front panel top as a replacement for whatever the problem was. anyways thought id mention that, could be worth a shot.


----------



## cs_maan

It could be that people just flip the actual plug that goes into the motherboard, I've done that multiple times lol and thought something was faulty until I figured out the plug was upside down. (Meaning the ground and the hot wire were flipped)


----------



## MeeksMan13

So I have a new random injury: a black eye.

Again, i have an odd and random reason behind it. Any guesses?


----------



## Zippit

You asked your wife for a ring.... she gave you one.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
So I have a new random injury: a black eye.

Again, i have an odd and random reason behind it. Any guesses?

you bought your girl some of this...?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
So I have a new random injury: a black eye.

Again, i have an odd and random reason behind it. Any guesses?

You were trying to open your toothpaste with a wrench and the bottle cap flew off and hit you in the eye, and then your changed the story to you beating up some huge guy?


----------



## nismo_usaf

woot back in utah!!! now i can complete some of my project xD

this was all waiting in the post office for me
















*dont mind the 100watt converter, got it from woot.com for 10 bucks haha*

and here is a pic of the case, almost all taped up! just the front has yet to be done.









and here is a pic of the side panel*with the window*that has 2 coats of primer.









i ended up dishing out 200 bucks for a paintball gun lol, that could have been a new PSU :'(


----------



## Mr. Mention

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
You were trying to open your toothpaste with a wrench and the bottle cap flew off and hit you in the eye, and then your changed the story to you beating up some huge guy?


----------



## kinubic

if your having problem with the front panel, email coolermaster. they'l send you the whole front panel with wires free! i received mine in about 2 weeks. i still have it unused lol. speaking of it i dont know where it is now lol.*checks room*


----------



## BioHzrd

Can you get a Green front fan instead of a red one from CM ?


----------



## totalschaden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


The 10mm barbs (3/8) are too small for 7/16 tubing, get *these*. Dip the first couple of centimetres of tubing into boiling water then push them over the barbs. This will give you a very good seal.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *totalschaden*


k buyed thx 4 help


Working perfect


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Can you get a Green front fan instead of a red one from CM ?


No but with some soldering you can take out the leds and switch them with green ones.


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Can you get a Green front fan instead of a red one from CM ?


well your best bet would be to get a green led 120mm fan, the 230mm fans aren't impressive


----------



## Socom

Well I got my HAF in yesterday and its all put together and I think it looks awsome!









I Replaced the top 230mm with 2x120mm fans.









I also added a 120mm intake fan.









A little bit of case modding, what do you think? Its my first mod ever. It controls all 6 of my ccfl's on the front instead of the back


----------



## nismo_usaf

here is the first panel done xD

i think it looks pretty badass










oh and all the mesh is also tan


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


here is the first panel done xD

i think it looks pretty badass










oh and all the mesh is also tan










oh this, looks interesting!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
You asked your wife for a ring.... she gave you one.

lol. I don't have a wife or a girlfriend. I'm not even looking for one right now, I've been screwed over so many times in the last year and a half









Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
you bought your girl some of this...?









no. but I may get that for this girl that's nuts and won't leave me alone lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
You were trying to open your toothpaste with a wrench and the bottle cap flew off and hit you in the eye, and then your changed the story to you beating up some huge guy?

Good try. That's probably my favorite answer lol

Anyways, what happened was that I went kayaking yesterday and 2 friends and i decided to jump off a bridge that's 36~40 feet tall. I was a little freaked out by the height, so I looked down and just kinda leaned off and froze. So I slammed my face into the water (after my feet of course). I thought I broke my cheekbone at first.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
here is the first panel done xD

i think it looks pretty badass










oh and all the mesh is also tan









this. You should do a paint log









edit: post #444


----------



## mlprrj

Touge180SX thanks for your help. i got my worklog link posted in my sig. plus rep for quick reply.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


Touge180SX thanks for your help. i got my worklog link posted in my sig. plus rep for quick reply.










No problem and subbed!


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


here is the first panel done xD

i think it looks pretty badass










oh and all the mesh is also tan










havent seen one like this yet. cant wait to see it done. good job on the paint job!


----------



## spacegoast

Finally got some pics with the new fans! Cables are a mess again







. Oh well, they arent in the way of the fans right now, but they will be cleaned up soon. Enjoy!!!!

Shakey hands make for blurry pics w/o the flash



































With the flash.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hey plz add me too, ive had a HAF 932 for about a month now but hadnt done anything to it until a mate started talking about moding his PC and i then stumbled across this thread. i read every page and have since painted the inside of mine black and ordered some new fans. Pictures to come...


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Hey plz add me too, ive had a HAF 932 for about a month now but hadnt done anything to it until a mate started talking about moding his PC and i then stumbled across this thread. i read every page and have since painted the inside of mine black and ordered some new fans. Pictures to come...


welcome falloutBoy!


----------



## Dantesinferno

ahh, so i started sanding, how much is rough enough? xD


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno* 
ahh, so i started sanding, how much is rough enough? xD

Just so you see streaks in the original paint, don't actually try to strip it all off. Scratch it up nicely and it should be fine, and use circular motion.


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Just so you see streaks in the original paint, don't actually try to strip it all off. Scratch it up nicely and it should be fine, and use circular motion.

yeah i stripped all the paint off of a certain area, and it didnt come out as smooth as leaving scratches on it.

oh and thanks everyone for the comments xD depending on if im to lazy to buy a rivet gun or not im going to do a desert camo paint job on it. but if i dont get a rivet gun its just gonna be tan.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
yeah i stripped all the paint off of a certain area, and it didnt come out as smooth as leaving scratches on it.

oh and thanks everyone for the comments xD depending on if im to lazy to buy a rivet gun or not im going to do a desert camo paint job on it. but if i dont get a rivet gun its just gonna be tan.

dude, you know you want the rivet gun. a desert camo would look fantastic. There's someone who painted the outside of theirs silver and left the HAF logo on by covering just the letters with tape. That would look sweet on yours lol


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
A little bit of case modding, what do you think? Its my first mod ever. It controls all 6 of my ccfl's on the front instead of the back

















that looks good man. What'd you use to cut the stuff out for the switches since it's such a small space?


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
dude, you know you want the rivet gun. a desert camo would look fantastic. There's someone who painted the outside of theirs silver and left the HAF logo on by covering just the letters with tape. That would look sweet on yours lol

well i wanna leave the outside black for awhile, i dunno we will see if i like it haha.

ya i wanna get a rivet gun but i would have to get a ride to lowes. the BX doesn't have them!

but ya if i did the outside camo i would tape off the HAF


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spacegoast* 
Finally got some pics with the new fans! Cables are a mess again







. Oh well, they arent in the way of the fans right now, but they will be cleaned up soon. Enjoy!!!!

Shakey hands make for blurry pics w/o the flash



































With the flash.









Man i think that looks awesome, especially love the front... Great work.


----------



## Socom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
that looks good man. What'd you use to cut the stuff out for the switches since it's such a small space?

What I did was the switches were screwed in with 2 small screws to the back plate, so I unscrewed them from the plate, used a piece of tape for a template, took the mesh from the holder. I used a dremel tool to cut out the small holes and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Hey plz add me too, ive had a HAF 932 for about a month now but hadnt done anything to it until a mate started talking about moding his PC and i then stumbled across this thread. i read every page and have since painted the inside of mine black and ordered some new fans. Pictures to come...

Added, welcome!


----------



## Socom

Don't forget to add me


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
Don't forget to add me









Done!


----------



## jmcmtank

Could you add me please?


----------



## Swiftes

Some nice work on cases here guys, you make me want to splash and get one!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Could you add me please?









So sorry about that jmcm! I could have swore I added you a long time ago!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Some nice work on cases here guys, you make me want to splash and get one!

Thanks!


----------



## kidshenlong

Hey touge could you add me to the list







my current HAF build pics are linked in my sig


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidshenlong*


Hey touge could you add me to the list







my current HAF build pics are linked in my sig










Done, welcome!


----------



## Yogi

Is there anything else I can use to cut the 5.25 mesh covers besides a dremel?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Is there anything else I can use to cut the 5.25 mesh covers besides a dremel?


It depends, what are you trying to do to them?


----------



## l0rdmagnum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spacegoast*


Finally got some pics with the new fans! Cables are a mess again
 






. Oh well, they arent in the way of the fans right now, but they will be cleaned up soon. Enjoy!!!!

Shakey hands make for blurry pics w/o the flash



































With the flash. 










It must make so much noise.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Is there anything else I can use to cut the 5.25 mesh covers besides a dremel?


Hacksaw or Aviation tin-snips.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
It depends, what are you trying to do to them?

Im going to put the switches for my meteor lights in them. So I need to cut some small holes.

Pretty much the exact thing as this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
A little bit of case modding, what do you think? Its my first mod ever. It controls all 6 of my ccfl's on the front instead of the back


----------



## jmcmtank

You can get square profile drill bits. Either that or very carefully drill out the rough profile with a small normal metal drill bit. You could even get away with using very sharp side-cutting pliers to snip away the shape.


----------



## Craka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas* 
Wow thats nice, how many coats of primer and color did you use for it

Ok so I roughed up the surface with sandpaper and then put on 1 coat of red oxide primer. Then I applied 3 - 4 coats of coloured enamel spray followed by 2 coats of clear satin varnish. It is best to put the layers on thinly and build it up until the colour is even. The varnish puts a hard barrier on so that the paint is protected and does not mark so easily.


----------



## richardbb85

how can i make this look cleaner? lol


----------



## Yogi

Little wire cutters worked pretty good







. I messed up around the green button a little because I changed my mind on the placement of the red switch.


----------



## jmcmtank

Some sort of dark backing will hide any mistakes.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


how can i make this look cleaner? lol



























Use BLACK gaffer tape.


----------



## richardbb85

haha yea

will tape it again later


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Little wire cutters worked pretty good







. I messed up around the green button a little because I changed my mind on the placement of the red switch.




Haha that looks good. I should do a guide on this lol.


----------



## richardbb85

is it possible i can mount the rad inside the case (on top of the mobo)?


----------



## jmcmtank

Remove the stock fan and mount your rad in the roof; you will get a much better exhaust as the fans/rad will be much closer to the mobo than the stock fan. You will probably find it sucks air in from the front grilles as well.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

How do you get the 5.25 locks off this thing?!

EDIT:

Nevermind... it's just really hard...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Haha that looks good. I should do a guide on this lol.


You so should, id love to read it!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


well i wanna leave the outside black for awhile, i dunno we will see if i like it haha.

ya i wanna get a rivet gun but i would have to get a ride to lowes. the BX doesn't have them!

but ya if i did the outside camo i would tape off the HAF


That sucks. it's totally worth it though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


What I did was the switches were screwed in with 2 small screws to the back plate, so I unscrewed them from the plate, used a piece of tape for a template, took the mesh from the holder. I used a dremel tool to cut out the small holes and it worked perfectly.


sweet man! How much does a dremel tool cost?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Haha that looks good. I should do a guide on this lol.


Do it! I would read it!


----------



## DeathAvenger

I must ask since this is the thread for this case, I just got mine last week and i love this thing its amazing, but im looking for an lcd fan controller/temperature monitor that matches my whole red and black theme, but its really a pain to find one that isn't mostly blue, do any of you know of a good product that would fit my needs ?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*


I must ask since this is the thread for this case, I just got mine last week and i love this thing its amazing, but im looking for an lcd fan controller/temperature monitor that matches my whole red and black theme, but its really a pain to find one that isn't mostly blue, do any of you know of a good product that would fit my needs ?


use the zalman one. it's not bad. it's blue when they're turned down, but red when it's turned up


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Can I be added please. Love my 932 HAF.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*


I must ask since this is the thread for this case, I just got mine last week and i love this thing its amazing, but im looking for an lcd fan controller/temperature monitor that matches my whole red and black theme, but its really a pain to find one that isn't mostly blue, do any of you know of a good product that would fit my needs ?


Im not sure of any but i did see a mod where some bloke opened up the fan controller and switched the blue LEDs for white ones and it turned out heaps good. Sounds tricky but you could always do something like that.


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


use the zalman one. it's not bad. it's blue when they're turned down, but red when it's turned up


thx for the quick reply and ive looked at their site right now but could you tell me the specific one your talking about, I'm guessing ur speaking of the MFC2 but eh can't hurt to ask







(here's a link to their multi fan controller list)http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/...rySecond=CAS20


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*


I must ask since this is the thread for this case, I just got mine last week and i love this thing its amazing, but im looking for an lcd fan controller/temperature monitor that matches my whole red and black theme, but its really a pain to find one that isn't mostly blue, do any of you know of a good product that would fit my needs ?


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*


Can I be added please. Love my 932 HAF.


Done, welcome!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Im not sure of any but i did see a mod where some bloke opened up the fan controller and switched the blue LEDs for white ones and it turned out heaps good. Sounds tricky but you could always do something like that.


Here it is

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*


I must ask since this is the thread for this case, I just got mine last week and i love this thing its amazing, but im looking for an lcd fan controller/temperature monitor that matches my whole red and black theme, but its really a pain to find one that isn't mostly blue, do any of you know of a good product that would fit my needs ?



Pretty sure you are going to have to do some modding to get the red.


----------



## nismo_usaf

ITS PRIME TIME!!!!










lol now its time for the tan xD


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*


thx for the quick reply and ive looked at their site right now but could you tell me the specific one your talking about, I'm guessing ur speaking of the MFC2 but eh can't hurt to ask







(here's a link to their multi fan controller list)http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/...rySecond=CAS20


I was actually talking about the mfc-1. it comes in a black even though they have the silver one pictured. I still need to rma mine... lol

the mfc-2 would look awesome though. But I'm being seduced by the mfc-3. I wanna paint the silver part on it red


----------



## Nomadenforcer

I would like to be added to the list. I am about to post the first part of my project log. HAF already painted Glossy black. Pictures soon.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I was actually talking about the mfc-1. it comes in a black even though they have the silver one pictured. I still need to rma mine... lol

the mfc-2 would look awesome though. But I'm being seduced by the mfc-3. I wanna paint the silver part on it red
























i can't make up my mind, the mfc-3 is calling me, while that black mfc-1 is just giving me the eye


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nomadenforcer*


I would like to be added to the list. I am about to post the first part of my project log. HAF already painted Glossy black. Pictures soon.


Done! Make sure you join the Bloodrage club too, link in my sig!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


i can't make up my mind, the mfc-3 is calling me, while that black mfc-1 is just giving me the eye










I may have to shell out for the mfc-3 when I get the money and paint over the silver metal with red lol


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Added, welcome!

Done, welcome!










Thanks for adding me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


I was actually talking about the mfc-1. it comes in a black even though they have the silver one pictured. I still need to rma mine... lol

the mfc-2 would look awesome though. But I'm being seduced by the mfc-3. I wanna paint the silver part on it red
























That mfc-3 is really tempting too and im really loving that painting it red idea of yours







well I'll keep looking around and see what comes up.


----------



## BioHzrd

Ive got the MFC2 lyin in my room has been for the past year or so never ever got round to using it, may have to crack it out again when i get my case.

Ordering it up tonight should be here on tuesday and painted by Wednesday night


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Ive got the MFC2 lyin in my room has been for the past year or so never ever got round to using it, may have to crack it out again when i get my case.


I'll take it off your hands


----------



## BioHzrd

cost to much to ship it over seas mate or i would


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


cost to much to ship it over seas mate or i would


well that would've been cool. i didn't even notice you were overseas from me lol


----------



## BioHzrd

Yeah theres a good few thousand miles and around a 9ish hour flight !


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Yeah theres a good few thousand miles and around a 9ish hour flight !

just minor speed bumps lol


----------



## BlueBird

Hey guys,

Finally got time to take some pictures of my haf932.
This is my first build. let me know your thoughts.

waiting for Red cold cathode tubes i will put some more pictures..


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueBird* 
Hey guys,

Finally got time to take some pictures of my haf932.
This is my first build. let me know your thoughts.

waiting for Red cold cathode tubes i will put some more pictures..

Looks good, now just need some paint for the inside!

I updated your link on the first page to this post.


----------



## BlueBird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Looks good, now just need some paint for the inside!

I updated your link on the first page to this post.









Thank you

I am thinking about it too but i am amateur in case mod..

If you can refer simple and practical guide the would be appreciated.


----------



## Socom

You should put that rad on the outside of your case


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueBird* 
Thank you

I am thinking about it too but i am amateur in case mod..

If you can refer simple and practical guide the would be appreciated.

welcome to the club. There is a link on first page for painting your case. Ive painted my case which was a first for me. I didnt find it too hard and im glad i took the time to make it the way it is. You can check out some pictures of mine, just by clicking (my classified project) link in my sig.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueBird* 
Thank you

I am thinking about it too but i am amateur in case mod..

If you can refer simple and practical guide the would be appreciated.

Look on the post with all the names. Towards the bottom, there is a case mod section with a painting tutorial.


----------



## BioHzrd

Anyone have a close up of the LED's on the front fan of the case ??


----------



## jmcmtank

Nope, but what did you want to do?


----------



## BioHzrd

Change them


----------



## jmcmtank

I've got a picture of one I removed next to a 5p coin if that helps? Shame my webspace provider is taking a day off!
Attachment 115455


----------



## nismo_usaf

i just got done with painting today, and now im trying to get my new evga 750i ftw to work :\\

thank god i have a laptop xD


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I've got a picture of one I removed next to a 5p coin if that helps? Shame my webspace provider is taking a day off!
Attachment 115455


Cheers mate, just look like standard LED's, wanting to change them to green when i get my case next week


----------



## jmcmtank

I just ripped them out of a 120mm fan and they are smaller but work fine. They are powered by the silver wires from the fan hub and hot-glued in so reversing the process is simple.Attachment 115456


----------



## BioHzrd

cheers again, ill have a proper look when my case appears and order some up for the fan and the Power/HDD LED's aswell


----------



## mlprrj

just an update....waterblocks for my gpu's are finally here! you can check out some pictures in my worklog.


----------



## BioHzrd

Placed my order the now delivery on Tuesday to a mates house while im at work.

Be my first project build so i will have to get a Progress thread up some where, plan is Matt Black the inside Drive Bay towers done in Green, Change front LED's from red to green on fan and activity lights.

Later in the month ill get my W/C set up ordered up and get that in there too !

Going to be a fun month i think !


----------



## IBlackIHIawk

Couple Questions/Suggestions Needed:

1. I currently have my PSU on the bottom of the case, will I be able to place a 120mm fan on the bottom as well?

2. How many 120mm fans will fit on the top of the case if you remove the top fan?

3. What type of 120mm Red-LED fans would you recommend? I am looking to hook them up to a fan controller as well as having the DARKEST red led possible.

4. What kind of lighting would give me the darkest red glow, LED or Cathode, also if you know personally, which brand/type would you suggest?

5. What fan controllers would you recommend. I am looking to place the following 120mm Red Led Fans in the following places...(also which fans do you think I should hook up to the controller?
- Remove the front 5.5 bays and place a 120mm fan in the middle 3 spots
- 4 120mm on the side of the case to replace the large fan (or possible LED/Cathode lights if better color)
- 2-3 120mm (don't know for sure how many will fit on the top of the case)
- 1 120mm on the bottom of the case

That is about 8 total 120mm fans...I may or may not add some around my stock cooler...but anyways if you can answer those questions that would be great.

I will post pictures when I am completely done/ordered fans/leds etc...but I am going to start painting the case when I get some time off work in the next two weeks.

Anyways, thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IBlackIHIawk* 
Couple Questions/Suggestions Needed:

1. I currently have my PSU on the bottom of the case, will I be able to place a 120mm fan on the bottom as well?

2. How many 120mm fans will fit on the top of the case if you remove the top fan?

3. What type of 120mm Red-LED fans would you recommend? I am looking to hook them up to a fan controller as well as having the DARKEST red led possible.

4. What kind of lighting would give me the darkest red glow, LED or Cathode, also if you know personally, which brand/type would you suggest?

5. What fan controllers would you recommend. I am looking to place the following 120mm Red Led Fans in the following places...(also which fans do you think I should hook up to the controller?
- Remove the front 5.5 bays and place a 120mm fan in the middle 3 spots
- 4 120mm on the side of the case to replace the large fan (or possible LED/Cathode lights if better color)
- 2-3 120mm (don't know for sure how many will fit on the top of the case)
- 1 120mm on the bottom of the case

That is about 8 total 120mm fans...I may or may not add some around my stock cooler...but anyways if you can answer those questions that would be great.

I will post pictures when I am completely done/ordered fans/leds etc...but I am going to start painting the case when I get some time off work in the next two weeks.

Anyways, thanks in advance for the help!

Here is a shot of mine with the PSU on the bottom and a 120mm fan right in front of it. So, yes you can fit one down there with the PSU.









You can fit 3 fans on the top if you remove the 230mm fan. As for darker red LED fans, the Thermaltake Thunderbirds should suffice. I am using x6 CoolerMaster R4's. They are not the brightest but look great to me. And the fan on the bottom in front of my PSU is an Antec Tri-Cool.

A great fan controller is the Zalman MFC1 Plus. It can control up to 6 fans. I have heard good things about the Scythe Kaze Master and Rheobus Extreme too. Also the Zalman MFC 3 looks nice, but is ~$70. I have 9 fans on my case so far and 2 more on the CPU cooler (11 total







). Looking to add 2 up front instead of the one 230mm fan







. You will need 2 fan controllers though if you want to control that many fans. I also have a Silverstone fan controller though so I have all but the 230mm front intake and the rear 140mm fan on a fan controller.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IBlackIHIawk* 
Couple Questions/Suggestions Needed:

1. I currently have my PSU on the bottom of the case, will I be able to place a 120mm fan on the bottom as well?

2. How many 120mm fans will fit on the top of the case if you remove the top fan?

3. What type of 120mm Red-LED fans would you recommend? I am looking to hook them up to a fan controller as well as having the DARKEST red led possible.

4. What kind of lighting would give me the darkest red glow, LED or Cathode, also if you know personally, which brand/type would you suggest?

5. What fan controllers would you recommend. I am looking to place the following 120mm Red Led Fans in the following places...(also which fans do you think I should hook up to the controller?
- Remove the front 5.5 bays and place a 120mm fan in the middle 3 spots
- 4 120mm on the side of the case to replace the large fan (or possible LED/Cathode lights if better color)
- 2-3 120mm (don't know for sure how many will fit on the top of the case)
- 1 120mm on the bottom of the case

That is about 8 total 120mm fans...I may or may not add some around my stock cooler...but anyways if you can answer those questions that would be great.

I will post pictures when I am completely done/ordered fans/leds etc...but I am going to start painting the case when I get some time off work in the next two weeks.

Anyways, thanks in advance for the help!

1. Depends on how long the PSU is. My Corsair HX1000 is too long too fit another fan down there.

2. 3

3. I recommend these for the price and performance:
Coolermaster R4 Fans

4. LED. I like the new Feser dual LED's:
Feser LED's

5. Not sure, never had a fan controller before.

Anyway, hope that helps a little. Good luck and let me know when you post up some pics so I can add you too the front page!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

I want one....!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

btw, is it bigger than the antec 300 ?


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 
btw, is it bigger than the antec 300 ?


Haha, ya it is. It is just as big as the Antec 1200. The 300 is a littel smaller than the CM 922, I think.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr4zyh3ad* 
btw, is it bigger than the antec 300 ?

all i can say is lol


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
1. Depends on how long the PSU is. My Corsair HX1000 is too long too fit another fan down there.

Dammit.







I need to get a new power supply and iv had my eye on that one for ages but havent wanted to fork out the money. I definately should now though since my current PSU is making zappy noices???

Anyhow i wanted to put the new PSU on the bottom with a 120mm xigmatek fan. Guess i cant...

Im now curious... should i get a different power supply although i love corsair, or should i just accept that that space down there will always be desolate.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Damn it. I screwed up painting the side panel. It has that stupid bubbling effect. Seems like so much work to do everything over . Its dead center behind the motherboard and on the X. Ruined me day >.>


----------



## pootergeek40

Please add me to the sexy HAF 932 list.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Dammit.







I need to get a new power supply and iv had my eye on that one for ages but havent wanted to fork out the money. I definately should now though since my current PSU is making zappy noices???

Anyhow i wanted to put the new PSU on the bottom with a 120mm xigmatek fan. Guess i cant...

Im now curious... should i get a different power supply although i love corsair, or should i just accept that that space down there will always be desolate.

just stick with the corsair one I've never seen much point in putting fans down there because the psu cables will be blocking its airflow anyways


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno* 
Damn it. I screwed up painting the side panel. It has that stupid bubbling effect. Seems like so much work to do everything over . Its dead center behind the motherboard and on the X. Ruined me day >.>

The only way to be sure about the surface is to strip it down to bare metal then wash it with a de-greaser. This bubbling happened to me on my first attempt as well so second time around I took no prisoners on the sanding. You have my sympathy.


----------



## jmcmtank

Here is mine with new mobo;









The question from *FalloutBoy* about the bottom fan reminded me of my cunning plan for a double rad in the bottom but it will be a few weeks before I attempt it as some reinforcing will be required.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Dammit.







I need to get a new power supply and iv had my eye on that one for ages but havent wanted to fork out the money. I definately should now though since my current PSU is making zappy noices???

Anyhow i wanted to put the new PSU on the bottom with a 120mm xigmatek fan. Guess i cant...

Im now curious... should i get a different power supply although i love corsair, or should i just accept that that space down there will always be desolate.


No, you can still go Corsair. Pick up the HX850, that will be plenty and it is 20mm shorter than the 1000. The 1000 is the only long one.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pootergeek40*


Please add me to the sexy HAF 932 list.


Done, welcome!


----------



## nismo_usaf

wanna trade?









i dont like my small psu, it doesn't fill my case up enough!


----------



## Touge180SX

I love my Corsair PSU!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
I love my Corsair PSU!









i want one so bad









i cant even properly cable manage my case because the PSU is so poopy


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I am thinking about picking up one of these cases, but was kind of disappointed in my 690's build quality. Are these HAF's much nicer? I don't mean feature wise, but, say, the fit and finish on the plastic parts? My only real reasons for wanting this case are the price, size, and WCing potential without modding. This case seems hard to beat for those combined aspects. Not huge on the looks, but replacing the top crosshatched window, and painting the insides black would mostly fix that. Think it would make a good replacement for my 690?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
just stick with the corsair one I've never seen much point in putting fans down there because the psu cables will be blocking its airflow anyways

Thanks for the input guys. I think the biggest point was going to be looks so i guess ill figure something else out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
No, you can still go Corsair. Pick up the HX850, that will be plenty and it is 20mm shorter than the 1000. The 1000 is the only long one.

I think ill stick with the 1000 anyway. I eventually want an eVGA classified board with quad SLI with good cable managment so this modular PSU is definately a winner.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Here is mine with new mobo;

















This has got to be one of the best looking HAFs i'v seen so far. Awesome work.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I am thinking about picking up one of these cases, but was kind of disappointed in my 690's build quality. Are these HAF's much nicer? I don't mean feature wise, but, say, the fit and finish on the plastic parts? My only real reasons for wanting this case are the price, size, and WCing potential without modding. This case seems hard to beat for those combined aspects. Not huge on the looks, but replacing the top crosshatched window, and painting the insides black would mostly fix that. Think it would make a good replacement for my 690?

The first thing i noticed about the HAF is that its SOLID!







Even with the plastic bits it seems like its been built like a tank so no worries there.

Everything fits together nicely and in my opinion the plastic finish is nice.

The biggest downside is the inside paint but if u were to paint it, that would easily fix that problem. And the looks... well i ordered mine because i thought it had great features and was pretty cheap, plus it was big. But when i opened the box and pulled it out, it was like love at first sight.







Its a great case to glance over at every now and then too.

So yes, I think it would make a great replacement. Hope that helps.


----------



## nismo_usaf

im done with my paint job and semi new build xD



















need a new power supply, cant do proper cable management! makes it look ugly.

but ya water cooling is my next project on this sand box.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thanks for the input guys. I think the biggest point was going to be looks so i guess ill figure something else out.

I think ill stick with the 1000 anyway. I eventually want an eVGA classified board with quad SLI with good cable managment so this modular PSU is definately a winner.








This has got to be one of the best looking HAFs i'v seen so far. Awesome work.


Thanks very much!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


im done with my paint job and semi new build xD



















need a new power supply, cant do proper cable management! makes it look ugly.

but ya water cooling is my next project on this sand box.


I think that has turned out very well, not as gloomy as the black painted interiors but still removes the bare metal shock of the stock case. Sort of reminds me of aircraft cockpit interiors for some reason?


----------



## nismo_usaf

yea sorta lol, i work on f-16's. i think its the flat color it gives off lol.

when i had it primer it had the same color as a gray f-16


----------



## nismo_usaf

here is a front view of the mesh painted as well.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


i want one so bad









i cant even properly cable manage my case because the PSU is so poopy


That is one of the nicest things about it. I will never buy a non-modular PSU again!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I am thinking about picking up one of these cases, but was kind of disappointed in my 690's build quality. Are these HAF's much nicer? I don't mean feature wise, but, say, the fit and finish on the plastic parts? My only real reasons for wanting this case are the price, size, and WCing potential without modding. This case seems hard to beat for those combined aspects. Not huge on the looks, but replacing the top crosshatched window, and painting the insides black would mostly fix that. Think it would make a good replacement for my 690?


The case is not perfect but has a multitude of clever features which make installation dead easy. Then you can take it all to bits and change it!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


im done with my paint job and semi new build xD



















need a new power supply, cant do proper cable management! makes it look ugly.

but ya water cooling is my next project on this sand box.


Looks good! The only recommendation I have is to route the 8 pin ATX connect around the backside then into the top of the motherboard instead of across the whole mobo.


----------



## fletch

Well, here's my modest attempt at dealing with the HAF 932...


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletch*


Well, here's my modest attempt at dealing with the HAF 932...










that is awesome i'm loving the window too


----------



## jmcmtank

That is one nice window!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Looks good! The only recommendation I have is to route the 8 pin ATX connect around the backside then into the top of the motherboard instead of across the whole mobo.


i wanted to do that but the cable isnt long enough!

thats one reason why i want a new PSU. i cant get the 8pin for the cpu, nor the 2 cables for my gfx, i cant wrap around the back.


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


i wanted to do that but the cable isnt long enough!

thats one reason why i want a new PSU. i cant get the 8pin for the cpu, nor the 2 cables for my gfx, i cant wrap around the back.


They include a 8 pin Extension cable with the HAF, look thru your accessories.


----------



## nismo_usaf

, i think i might have seen a extension for the GFX cards also. ill take a look tonight haha. i was jsut so busy with trying to get it done i didnt look at everything it came with xD


----------



## The viking

Well.. this is my HAF 932!

kinda trying on a black/green setup, but i dont have Watercooling yet, so the green is kinda missing xD


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
i wanted to do that but the cable isnt long enough!

thats one reason why i want a new PSU. i cant get the 8pin for the cpu, nor the 2 cables for my gfx, i cant wrap around the back.

Oh, that sucks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The viking* 
Well.. this is my HAF 932!

kinda trying on a black/green setup, but i dont have Watercooling yet, so the green is kinda missing xD

Looks great! Added, welcome to the club!


----------



## mlprrj

hey guys. i got those waterblocks for the 285's installed check out pic's in my worklog.









p.s. i also got the heatkiller for cpu installed too.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


im done with my paint job and semi new build xD



















need a new power supply, cant do proper cable management! makes it look ugly.

but ya water cooling is my next project on this sand box.


That color looks awesome!! Gives the HAF even more of a military look.


----------



## hale1278

Nice color


----------



## hale1278

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thanks for the input guys. I think the biggest point was going to be looks so i guess ill figure something else out.

I think ill stick with the 1000 anyway. I eventually want an eVGA classified board with quad SLI with good cable managment so this modular PSU is definately a winner.








This has got to be one of the best looking HAFs i'v seen so far. Awesome work.


It does look awesome. A lots of tube + cooler if you add anti-kink coils


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hey i just got my xiggy fans in the mail and i want to do some cable sleeving. Does anyone know of a good guide on this somewhere. I know iv seen one before but i cant remember where??


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Hey i just got my xiggy fans in the mail and i want to do some cable sleeving. Does anyone know of a good guide on this somewhere. I know iv seen one before but i cant remember where??

Here is two for ya, have fun!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=202639
Archer's Cable Sleeving Guide


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Here is two for ya, have fun!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=202639
Archer's Cable Sleeving Guide

Thanks for the quick reply. + rep.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Thanks for the quick reply. + rep.

No problem!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hale1278*


It does look awesome. A lots of tube + cooler if you add anti-kink coils


It'll be a cold day in hell when I use those things; can't stand them. Rather have longer loops.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


hey guys. i got those waterblocks for the 285's installed check out pic's in my worklog.









p.s. i also got the heatkiller for cpu installed too.


Don't suppose you have any pics of the Heatkiller backplate installation? I'm a bit concerned at the mounting of this block-saw the calipers btw! Might just get the 1366 mounting for my Dtek.


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Damn....i need to hurry up and get my Vets benefits, then ill be stripping my rig out and building a $4058.98 classified liquid cooled HAF


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Don't suppose you have any pics of the Heatkiller backplate installation? I'm a bit concerned at the mounting of this block-saw the calipers btw! Might just get the 1366 mounting for my Dtek.

no i didnt get pic's of that, but it wasnt too hard. With the 1366 socket the backplate has 4 red spacers that go in between the backplate itself and the motherboard. I went backplate/red spacer/washer/board.


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The viking* 
Well.. this is my HAF 932!

kinda trying on a black/green setup, but i dont have Watercooling yet, so the green is kinda missing xD

Nice Bro!!!


----------



## BioHzrd

Mine appears tomoz, stripped ready for paint tomoz night hopefully and then my LED's should be here at the end of the week to switch the red out and get the green in !


----------



## IBlackIHIawk

What tool do you use to take off the top and side panel fans, I am about ready to paint, but can't find ANYTHING to remove them. Let me know. also...is there any way to remove the quick release/lock things in the optical bay compartment without breaking them?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IBlackIHIawk*


What tool do you use to take off the top and side panel fans, I am about ready to paint, but can't find ANYTHING to remove them. Let me know. also...is there any way to remove the quick release/lock things in the optical bay compartment without breaking them?


You need to use a hex wrench. I can't remember what size right off hand though.

To get the quick-release buttons off, you need to push down on the top and pull out at the same time. And watch your fingernails or you could be hurtin' for certain. Keep track of the springs too


----------



## jmcmtank

I posted this elsewhere;

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Push them from right to left; they are held by the bump circled below so lift the edge of the plastic over the bump and it will slide free. Get ready to catch the bits.


----------



## IBlackIHIawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


You need to use a hex wrench. I can't remember what size right off hand though.

To get the quick-release buttons off, you need to push down on the top and pull out at the same time. And watch your fingernails or you could be hurtin' for certain. Keep track of the springs too


Ya i broke one of my fingernails off just now...how do I get those back on one I paint it by the way? lol...


----------



## jmcmtank

The reverse of what I posted will get it back on...not your fingernail.


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IBlackIHIawk*


What tool do you use to take off the top and side panel fans, I am about ready to paint, but can't find ANYTHING to remove them. Let me know. also...is there any way to remove the quick release/lock things in the optical bay compartment without breaking them?


yep allen wrench, i was erked that they didnt package one with the case, ended up having to buy some


----------



## Yogi

About a weeks worth of dust


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


About a weeks worth of dust










Either your house is really dusty or you PC is next to the window







.
My case does not get nearly as dusty in such a short amount of time








even with the 4 fans on the side panel.

Bring out the vacuum







or air purifier, lol.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spacegoast*


Either your house is really dusty or you PC is next to the window







.
My case does not get nearly as dusty in such a short amount of time







even with the 4 fans on the side panel.

Bring out the vacuum







or air purifier, lol.


Its about 5 feet away from my window and my window is always open. I'm going to be moving my desk soon, haven't finished rearranging my room yet.


----------



## reedo

i feel you yogi i have 3 cats (fortunately i also have an air compressor)


----------



## Yogi

Ya I got a can on my desk, but the inside isn't dusty at all.

How much would replacing the top and back exhausts drop my temps?
2 S-flexs on top one in back


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Has anyone had issues with a bolt through cooler design? Mine doesn't fit very well... and I think the board was flexing. I wasn't able to get it to boot inside the HAF, but I took it out and a bench test worked...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Ya I got a can on my desk, but the inside isn't dusty at all.

How much would replacing the top and back exhausts drop my temps?
2 S-flexs on top one in back


I think you'd be better off with the 230mm that's up there rather than the 2 S-Flexes, and you'd save yourself the noise too.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I think you'd be better off with the 230mm that's up there rather than the 2 S-Flexes, and you'd save yourself the noise too.


It seems like the 230mm isnt pushing any air at all. Aslo I have a fan controller and Iican't hear my 4 side s-Flexs at all with my headphones on.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


It seems like the 230mm isnt pushing any air at all. Aslo I have a fan controller and Iican't hear my 4 side s-Flexs at all with my headphones on.


It moves a lot more than you think, its just not as focused as it would be with a 120mm fan which is what makes it a good case fan and gives you reason to believe its not moving a lot of air. That's just my







though.

The only fan I really see worth replacing in this case is the rear 140mm fan with a better one.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


It moves a lot more than you think, its just not as focused as it would be with a 120mm fan which is what makes it a good case fan and gives you reason to believe its not moving a lot of air. That's just my







though.


I completely agree..


----------



## theo.gr

sorry 4 the noob question but how do i get my name on the list?
I didnt find a way to PM the thread creator...
Thanks again...


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
sorry 4 the noob question but how do i get my name on the list?
I didnt find a way to PM the thread creator...
Thanks again...

Welcome to the forums.
All you have to do is post here and ask! Touge will add you asap.


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks Yogi!
Allright i want in on the club!
I ll post any findings and ideas i have on the case here












JUST SOME QUICK SHOTS OF MY HAF CONSIDERING THE RECENT TOUGE'S LINK WARNING!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Its about 5 feet away from my window and my window is always open. I'm going to be moving my desk soon, haven't finished rearranging my room yet.

I'm going to go and steal you rig now muahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
I'm going to go and steal you rig now muahahahah!!!!!









Go ahead!! You could probably buy a comp with the money you'd spend on a plane ticket







.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Has anyone had issues with a bolt through cooler design? Mine doesn't fit very well... and I think the board was flexing. I wasn't able to get it to boot inside the HAF, but I took it out and a bench test worked...


Nope. I have the hyper z600r which is over 1 kilogram heavy. What cooler are you using?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


Nope. I have the hyper z600r which is over 1 kilogram heavy. What cooler are you using?


It isn't flexing from the weight. The Gigabyte has the cooler positioned a tiny bit lower than the window they give for it, so it pushes up against the back of the case.

I actually have no idea what the cooler is. It came in my Dell XPS 630. It works well though... I got my i7 C0 to 3.8 GHz maxing at 65*C.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Thanks Yogi!
Allright i want in on the club!
I ll post any findings and ideas i have on the case here










Added, welcome theo.gr!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


It isn't flexing from the weight. The Gigabyte has the cooler positioned a tiny bit lower than the window they give for it, so it pushes up against the back of the case.

I actually have no idea what the cooler is. It came in my Dell XPS 630. It works well though... I got my i7 C0 to 3.8 GHz maxing at 65*C.


Can we see a picture perhaps?

Because I haven't had any issue with my cooler at all, fits perfectly, no flexing no touching, plenty of space between cooler and window.


----------



## BioHzrd

Just been to pick mine up from my mates house masive compaired to my old case lol ! ne way add me to the list plz !

Bout to start stripping it down, will get a project thread up at some point !


----------



## richardbb85

Anyone know what speed are all da case fans set at stocck?

Was wondering if I could higher the speed without a fan controller?

Just plug to the mobo?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
Anyone know what speed are all da case fans set at stocck?

Was wondering if I could higher the speed without a fan controller?

Just plug to the mobo?

If you plug into mobo they'll run full speed, and a fan controller won't limit the fans from running full blast either lol...

Either way i think the 230mm fans run between 760 - 9xx RPM if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## BioHzrd

1700 for the 230mm fans and 1200 for the 140mm according to the book


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Added, welcome theo.gr!


Thanks Touge!!
Glad i found a grown HAF club here!


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

230mm fans run around 700-750 rpm


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark Angel Jonas*


230mm fans run around 700-750 rpm



Lol your right i read the book wrong stupid way theve printed it is 230 x 30 x1, 700rpm


----------



## B-roca

this afternoon I think I'm going to make some ghetto case lighting, I have a usb 6 led lamp lying in a draw and I also have a molex to sata so i was thinking of dismantling the lamp so all i have left is the leds (and whatever else makes it work lol) and then chopping of the sata bit and pushing out the yellow and the black wire closest would make the molex 5v and then i could solder the red and black to the red and black of my female ubd and then i would have a molex to usb adapter do you guys think it would work?


----------



## BioHzrd

Taping up my side panels the now for spraying tomoz and will get ahold of a rivet gun so as i can take the case apart completly and stick it back together in the same night







all fun and games this week !

All i need now is for my LED's to show up and ill be half way there ! Once the water block and Rad i want are back in stock ill be able to actualy move my set into the case !


----------



## theo.gr

Do u know how many mm s are the HAF rivets please???


----------



## BioHzrd

dunno but there freaking small ! Ruller says at widest point to point 5mm


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


this afternoon I think I'm going to make some ghetto case lighting, I have a usb 6 led lamp lying in a draw and I also have a molex to sata so i was thinking of dismantling the lamp so all i have left is the leds (and whatever else makes it work lol) and then chopping of the sata bit and pushing out the yellow and the black wire closest would make the molex 5v and then i could solder the red and black to the red and black of my female ubd and then i would have a molex to usb adapter do you guys think it would work?


dam my dad says that ii'm not allowed to use the led lamp


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Just been to pick mine up from my mates house masive compaired to my old case lol ! ne way add me to the list plz !

Bout to start stripping it down, will get a project thread up at some point !

Done, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Thanks Touge!!
Glad i found a grown HAF club here!

No problem!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
dam my dad says that ii'm not allowed to use the led lamp

Haha, that's funny!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Haha, that's funny!









not really I'm kinda pissed off i wanted to use that LED lamp lol


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
dunno but there freaking small ! Ruller says at widest point to point 5mm


Thanks pal!


----------



## theo.gr

Well its been a week since i added my 2nd 4850 w/musashi and i have observed 1 very important thing!
Due to its construction,musashi blows air on the PCB and then away from the card,everywhere in the case but MOSTLY STRAIGHT to the 230mm side fan.
The problem is that the fan blows in so the HOT air returns to the cards with quite bad results.
Switching the fan to blow air out,i had a drop of 4-5 degrees in my cards and od course HOT AIR going straight out to my hands when i put them near it!
So if u have this kind of coolers in your cards like accelero etc..u might consider doing like me!

Just a little contribution to the club!Thats all!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Hey guys, can I be added. Just bought my HAF online, should be here next week







Can't wait.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtickner1*


Hey guys, can I be added. Just bought my HAF online, should be here next week







Can't wait.


Done, welcome!


----------



## BioHzrd

Nevermind !! figured it out !


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Am i going to have to install resistors with the LED's on the front fan if im changing them to Green ??


Well i dont think so as long as you buy 3 volt leds as recomended on the guide arounf here!!!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Well i dont think so as long as you buy 3 volt leds as recomended on the guide arounf here!!!

I have already done the LED mod (switched out the reds for some really high intensity blue) and no you don't need any resistors or anything you just have to make sure the led's that you put in are all the same


----------



## BioHzrd

Just made my own "Custom" fan controler with the one supplied with my Nanoxia fans and one of the front plates, will get a pic up later on off out side to stip the case down and paint it !


----------



## cs_maan

How are those Nanoxia fans? Any thoughts on them, I've been looking at them a while but I hesitate on buying them.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


How are those Nanoxia fans? Any thoughts on them, I've been looking at them a while but I hesitate on buying them.


Havent got them in a case or that yet as im not building my HAF up till i get all my W/C set up (still waiting on parts to come instock) but ive got them hooked up outside the case on a spare PSU at making sure my custom controler works and i have to say they push a good about of air (imo), they push a fait bit at low RPM's and at full (2,000rpms are the ones ive got) they are chucking it thought !


----------



## cs_maan

How's the noise coming from them, compared to a high speed Yate Loon lets say?


----------



## BioHzrd

Not had any time with Yate Loon fans im affriad, at low RPM's you cant hear them at all its only once you get up to id guess around 1,500+ RPM's you would hear them with your head to the case at at full chat you would hear them if the case was at your feet if you get me.

Ill see if i can get a half decent vid on my phone for you.


----------



## cs_maan

Thanks man +1 for the fast responses and info.


----------



## BioHzrd

Piss poor vid but hope it helps you mate, Like my custom contoler btw !

















YouTube


----------



## cs_maan

Wow those are pretty nice fans, and much quieter IMHO than high speed Yates, thanks for the vid! Also nice fan controller







, well done on that







.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Wow those are pretty nice fans, and much quieter IMHO than high speed Yates, thanks for the vid! Also nice fan controller







, well done on that







.


I will reserver my judgment on there actualy performance till i get my first evert W/C set up installed, but they are silent at low RPM's and still puch a fiar bit of air (tryed to show that with the bit of paper).

Took me all of 15mins with my Snips from work and some *Skilz* !


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Do u know how many mm s are the HAF rivets please???


3.8mm is the exact size you need bought them today and they fit perfectly !


----------



## mlprrj

updates: I finished putting together my loops and i am proud to say my Haf 932 has learned how to swim!







Gpu temps for both cards are 39 degees C. With my heatkiller for the cpu my idle temps are around 40-42 degrees C. They were a little lower but today is pretty hot. Pictures are in my worklog in my sig if any want to see. Thanks for taking a look and good luck to all with their Haf's.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Done, welcome!

Cheers! As soon as I get it, I'm going to paint the inside black


----------



## mlprrj

Guys i do need some new wheels though. I had some break on me while i was lifting it up and tilting it trying to bleed out my loops. I need to know Any where i can get some


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
3.8mm is the exact size you need bought them today and they fit perfectly !


Thanks pal!I am thinking of tearing it apart and painting it white...And i am also buying a rivet gun.
What would u guys think of this?
http://www.beargrip.com/en/index.html (the link only shows the homepage.its on catalogue the RIVETING PLIER 802 MODEL)
I want it to last long and not brake down in a couple of uses,i preefer quality for tools.So is this good?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlprrj* 
Guys i do need some new wheels though. I had some break on me while i was lifting it up and tilting it trying to bleed out my loops. I need to know Any where i can get some

Mine broke too a couple of weeks after i bought it...
I didnt try to find new one cos i am comfort with the stock pads it came with.
I dont have the same mobility though but i ll survive!
In your case i think u ll be buying some from a furniture store or something and drill the HAF holes on them.Simple mod really!


----------



## ChrisB17

Just ordered my HAF this morning. I cant wait for this BEAST.


----------



## 8hustler8

OK guys, ive read the last 50 posts just so I'm up to speed as a new member of the forum and group. I would also like to ask Touge to add me to the club since i will be receiving my HAF tomorrow. Note: This will be the first major case mod ive ever done. You guys have convinced me to drill out the rivets and paint the interior. I plan to go with the red and black, typical i know, but it looks great! I think i will keep the back side panel all black also and only do the drive cages red(looks "cleaner" to me). All suggestions are welcome. Treat me like a "first timer".

*Special note* I am lookin for a clever way to mount my OCZ Vertex II SSD. Its (obviously) 2.5", so any ideas would be great.

ALL Help is appreciated!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Just ordered my HAF this morning. I cant wait for this BEAST.

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8hustler8* 
OK guys, ive read the last 50 posts just so I'm up to speed as a new member of the forum and group. I would also like to ask Touge to add me to the club since i will be receiving my HAF tomorrow. Note: This will be the first major case mod ive ever done. You guys have convinced me to drill out the rivets and paint the interior. I plan to go with the red and black, typical i know, but it looks great! I think i will keep the back side panel all black also and only do the drive cages red(looks "cleaner" to me). All suggestions are welcome. Treat me like a "first timer".

*Special note* I am lookin for a clever way to mount my OCZ Vertex II SSD. Its (obviously) 2.5", so any ideas would be great.

ALL Help is appreciated!

Done, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## shashidam

How exactly does the airflow work on this one? Where does it go in and where does it go out?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shashidam* 
How exactly does the airflow work on this one? Where does it go in and where does it go out?

It goes in through the front and side, and out the back and top. As most cases, except this one has gigantic fans.


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Mine broke too a couple of weeks after i bought it...
I didnt try to find new one cos i am comfort with the stock pads it came with.
I dont have the same mobility though but i ll survive!
In your case i think u ll be buying some from a furniture store or something and drill the HAF holes on them.Simple mod really!

yeah i'll have to find some, i like to have my haf raised so that i can get good airflow being that my psu is mounted on the bottom. I also just dont what my case to close to the ground as to not get a bunch of dust sucked into it. Not that i see a huge dust problem. I have woodfloors throughout the house and i try and keep it pretty clean.


----------



## BioHzrd

Just ordered up my W/C loop







be here next week hopefully !


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shashidam* 
How exactly does the airflow work on this one? Where does it go in and where does it go out?

It gets it from the front AND from the side!Comes out from the back and from the top.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlprrj* 
yeah i'll have to find some, i like to have my haf raised so that i can get good airflow being that my psu is mounted on the bottom. I also just dont what my case to close to the ground as to not get a bunch of dust sucked into it. Not that i see a huge dust problem. I have woodfloors throughout the house and i try and keep it pretty clean.

Yeah i have wood floor in my room too and its quite clean.The biggest advantage of the weels is the mobility of the case!!!I really miss that...


----------



## kinubic

anyone still know where u can buy replacement wheels? lol in los angeles area? and possibly online?


----------



## Foooman

I love this case. Also, more people need to post more pictures.


----------



## BioHzrd

Way to finish spraying mine the now and get it back built up tonight along with a load of pics !


----------



## totalschaden

hey i got my cpu cooling block today and i made a mistake by the in and out of the heatkiller 3.0 ... so i need to switch it again but system is already running and filled with water... how to switch the in / out tubes without doing any damage to any hardware ?


----------



## jmcmtank

You will just have to drain it and redo the connections.


----------



## Sickened1

Add me to the list! I love this case! Multiple times better than my Antec 900.


























Sorry about the horrid pictures, i had to use my phone.


----------



## jmcmtank

Groovy!


----------



## rtop2

My Haf is coming in about 3 hours, add me please, i will have pics of the water cooled beast to show off in the next couple o days.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rtop2* 
My Haf is coming in about 3 hours, add me please, i will have pics of the water cooled beast to show off in the next couple o days.

You may have to move some furniture to get the box in.......


----------



## rtop2

hahah, do you think a strong 5'1' dude could lift the haf with components up 2 flights o stairs, or am i dreaming?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
You may have to move some furniture to get the box in.......


Have to say though it is suprisingly light for the size it is !


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rtop2* 
hahah, do you think a strong 5'1' dude could lift the haf with components up 2 flights o stairs, or am i dreaming?

YES







take a video of it I need a good laugh


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Have to say though it is suprisingly light for the size it is !

True. But i noticed the back door of the case(Behind the motherboard) is EXTREMELY heavy compared to the rest of the other.


----------



## rtop2

Lol, i think i will be able to do it, got to drink a red bull before i do though.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rtop2* 
Lol, i think i will be able to do it, got to drink a red bull before i do though.

Well give it a go i'm 6ft and i got it up a flight of stairs just make sure you have a good grip on it before you stat going up the stairs


----------



## Cuar

Add me to the list just got mine and its AWESOME! Cable Managment is awesome!


----------



## totalschaden

omg i changed the in/out thingand temps are still the same









38Â°C IDLE and 49Â°C in Prime (maxheatmode)

the old air cooler had the same results


----------



## 8hustler8

Anyone placed an SSD in a clever place in theirs yet? If so how?

Anyone installed a CoolerMaster V8 in theirs yet? If so, how did it work in respect to the side panel 230mm fan? Conflict? Advice?


----------



## rtop2

Hustle i have seen an ssd mounted in the brackets Cm gives you, it just stays in there, not really mounted but it works.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8hustler8* 
Anyone placed an SSD in a clever place in theirs yet? If so how?

*Anyone installed a CoolerMaster V8 in theirs yet?* If so, how did it work in respect to the side panel 230mm fan? Conflict? Advice?

*Linky.*


----------



## BioHzrd

Wooop just rivited all mine back together !! looks luch with the colour schem ive got going on ! roll on next week when my Hetkiller and Coolant appear !!!!


----------



## rtop2

My haf should arrive in the next hour


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foooman*


I love this case. Also, more people need to post more pictures.











WOW!
Nice window u have there!
Any worklog for this mod???


----------



## rtop2

Got my haf, but how the hell do i take off the top fan, they look like rivets, ***?

Oh and btw i love this case!


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


Got my haf, but how the hell do i take off the top fan, they look like rivets, ***?

Oh and btw i love this case!


allen key

http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Eklind-E...Key-Wrench-Set


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


Got my haf, but how the hell do i take off the top fan, they look like rivets, ***?

Oh and btw i love this case!


it's more like a hex screw driver, or ellen wrench. I used an ellen wrench, i'm not sure on the size i just grabbed one and tried it and it fit


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


Got my haf, but how the hell do i take off the top fan, they look like rivets, ***?

Oh and btw i love this case!


You need an Allen Wrench.


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


You need an Allen Wrench.











Exactly







Great picture by the way cs_maan !


----------



## 8hustler8

Thanks for link man! Nice pic btw; so no conflict with the side panel 230mm fan then? Also, do you think one of these would be cool for an SSD?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817995008
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817997006


----------



## Socom

Hey guys I am back and doing an i7/bloodrage build for a friend *WITH* another marvelous HAF 932. It is bloodrage/i7 aircooled. Build log is in my siggy if interested


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8hustler8* 
Thanks for link man! Nice pic btw; so no conflict with the side panel 230mm fan then? Also, do you think one of these would be cool for an SSD?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817995008
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817997006

There's absolutely no conflict, this case is a bit wider so you'll have plenty of room to work with.

Also if you plan to hot swap them, then yes it would be







.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I'm loving all the new case owners... Hoping there will be lots of pictures and new ideas.


----------



## Wayke

Hex Keys FTW, Fitted a 360 radiator in the top with Led Fans Underneath it Lights up the Window Nicely.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


Add me to the list! I love this case! Multiple times better than my Antec 900.


























Sorry about the horrid pictures, i had to use my phone.


Very nice, added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


My Haf is coming in about 3 hours, add me please, i will have pics of the water cooled beast to show off in the next couple o days.


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cuar*


Add me to the list just got mine and its AWESOME! Cable Managment is awesome!


Added, welcome!


----------



## 8hustler8

Received my case today on site at work; started removing the plastic accents a little after lunch. Purchased all my primer and painters tape a little later. After work i started on the first coat of primer. Will upload pics soon.

Just a funny thought: Wondering if anyone else cut themselves pulling off the clips from the 5.25" bays? Lol. I got sliced pretty good on the 3rd and 4th ones goin from bottom to top. My hands looked like bandaids, blood and primer by the end of the day! Ouch!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8hustler8*


Just a funny thought: Wondering if anyone else cut themselves pulling off the clips from the 5.25" bays? Lol. I got sliced pretty good on the 3rd and 4th ones goin from bottom to top. My hands looked like bandaids, blood and primer by the end of the day! Ouch!


I also painted the inside of my case... and yes, there was blood!!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Woo! My HAF just got shipped, should be here not long after the weekend


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
You need an Allen Wrench.











Yes allen would be the best way to unmount the fans but i did it with a normal screwdriver!
It just has to be exactly the size of the allen screw...
Just in case that someone doesnt have allens!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Yes allen would be the best way to unmount the fans but i did it with a normal screwdriver!
It just has to be exactly the size of the allen screw...
Just in case that someone doesnt have allens!

Haha after I've seen the damage I can do with screwdrivers I refrain from using anything but the exact tool I need


----------



## theo.gr

Ok pal!Just being helpful here!
Of course u shouldnt damage the screws or u ll end up unable to remove the fan!
Get allens then!


----------



## cs_maan

Haha I didn't mean to sound like I'm bashing haha, I was just explaining why I refrain from using exact tools. Haha my apologies.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Haha I didn't mean to sound like I'm bashing haha, I was just explaining why I refrain from using exact tools. Haha my apologies.









lol don't worry cs its just that time of month for theo


----------



## BioHzrd

80% of my W/C set up has appeard







picking it up from UPS after 6, hioefully my CPU Block n coolant will appear tomoz !!

Gonna throw up my build log later tonight with what ive done to the case so far !


----------



## Physalis

Hi, I am a newbee in case moding and water cooling and would like some suggestions in wire management and water cooling setup... Here is what's going into the new rig;

1. Haf 932 Case
2. Foxconn Bloodrage MB using MB waterblock for cooling
3. Intell i7 920
4. Corsair Dominator sticks 6gb
5. 2 EVGA 9800 GTX + (using my old stuff)
6. Volcano PSU 650w + Visiontek Graphics Card PSU power supply 450W (using my old stuff)
7. Heatkiller 3.0 CPU Block
8. EK GPU waterblocks (still being shipped but planned for GPU watercooling too)
9. XSPC Single 5.25 Bay reservoir
10. XSPC RX360 radiator with 3 Scythe s-flex g fans.. to be installed externally..
11. Koolance pmp 450-s pump...
12. All fittings and barbs 1/2 ID..
13. Tubing 1/2" ID, 3/4" OD

For now.. I have already installed the MB w/ CPU, GPU, Hard Drives, 1 LG Bluray/HD Drive, 1 LG DVD drive, 3 Hard Drives, PSU, VisionTEK GPU PSU in bay, and the reservoir.
I will be posting pictures shortly, as soon as I get my camera ready.

With this I need help in the watercooling setup and wire management...

Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Physalis* 
Hi, I am a newbee in case moding and water cooling and would like some suggestions in wire management and water cooling setup... Here is what's going into the new rig;

1. Haf 932 Case
2. Foxconn Bloodrage MB using MB waterblock for cooling
3. Intell i7 920
4. Corsair Dominator sticks 6gb
5. 2 EVGA 9800 GTX + (using my old stuff)
6. Volcano PSU 650w + Visiontek Graphics Card PSU power supply 450W (using my old stuff)
7. Heatkiller 3.0 CPU Block
8. EK GPU waterblocks (still being shipped but planned for GPU watercooling too)
9. XSPC Single 5.25 Bay reservoir
10. XSPC RX360 radiator with 3 Scythe s-flex g fans.. to be installed externally..
11. Koolance pmp 450-s pump...
12. All fittings and barbs 1/2 ID..
13. Tubing 1/2" ID, 3/4" OD

For now.. I have already installed the MB w/ CPU, GPU, Hard Drives, 1 LG Bluray/HD Drive, 1 LG DVD drive, 3 Hard Drives, PSU, VisionTEK GPU PSU in bay, and the reservoir.
I will be posting pictures shortly, as soon as I get my camera ready.

With this I need help in the watercooling setup and wire management...

Thanks in advance for any help...

Take a look at the Wire Management guide on the first page.









As for watercooling, ask away and someone here will gladly help including myself!


----------



## BioHzrd

Never mind i figued it out


----------



## totalschaden

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ir-cooler.html

Damn wc system


----------



## Afromee

Add me =)


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *totalschaden*









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ir-cooler.html

Damn wc system










If you don't want to change the fans then make shrouds for them from old 120mm fans with the blade assemblies removed; should be worth a few degrees C. Any pictures?

Edit; what paste you using?


----------



## Physalis

Thanks! Touge... great set up you've got there.. As for water cooling.. how should I set up the loop.. I don't have the part for a 2X loop so I need advice for a single loop.. which will include the CPU, Chipset and GPU's...


----------



## rtop2

ill take a pic of my loop i just set up k It his cpu_gpu but you get the idea...im still waiting to actually put gpu in, but the block is there, brb

There you go, my water is like maroon, cause i only had a tiny bit of black dye, i am going to get more today.


----------



## BioHzrd

Im trying to put my W/C set up in the now its proving a bit of a mind**** lol !


----------



## rtop2

Bio, the only thing that was hard for me was mounting the rad, everything else went smoot, what kinda trouble you having?


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rtop2* 
ill take a pic of my loop i just set up k It his cpu_gpu but you get the idea...im still waiting to actually put gpu in, but the block is there, brb

There you go, my water is like maroon, cause i only had a tiny bit of black dye, i am going to get more today.

wow thats a nice setup all you have to do now is paint the interior black

hopefully I will be able to get a new amd rig in my HAF soon


----------



## rtop2

Thanks B-roca, yea i plan on doing that some time down the line


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rtop2* 
Bio, the only thing that was hard for me was mounting the rad, everything else went smoot, what kinda trouble you having?

Finding the best place to sit the pump really (MCP655) to allow me to run inlet lines from my drive bay res !

Think ive got it now but cant plumb it in till i get my CPU block


----------



## rtop2

Ahh, i see good luck!


----------



## Physalis

Here are some pictures of what I have done so far... No WC yet.. My GPU water blocks just arrived a few minutes ago.. in the process of unpacking.. let me know your thoughts and suggestions.. keep in mind this is my first moding and wc project.. so excuse my sloppy work... lol


----------



## BioHzrd

For those wonder how to mount a Rad atop the case inside you need 4mm thread screws that are around 10mm long or shrter !

I should have said this was for my Black Ice GT Stealth


----------



## jmcmtank

Swiftech rads mount with motherboard screws, funnily enough.


----------



## rtop2

I used 6/32 Worked fine.


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Greetings,I am new at this forum and this is my first post.Here are some pictures of my HAF 932 case.Please comment and tell me what do you think about cable management and paint job.
][/URL]][/URL]][/URL]][/URL]


----------



## Physalis

Here's the rest of the WC system: Pics added below is for the XSPC 360 with Koolance Adjustable mount, Koolance 450S pump and mount and the GPU water blocks...

Can anyone give suggestions on which should go first, second, last as far as what needs to be cooled in order? Thanks...


----------



## Cryptedvick

Can't wait to be a member of this club!








2 more weeks and I'll get my HAF 932


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


Here's the rest of the WC system: Pics added below is for the XSPC 360 with Koolance Adjustable mount, Koolance 450S pump and mount and the GPU water blocks...

Can anyone give suggestions on which should go first, second, last as far as what needs to be cooled in order? Thanks...


That triple off the back looks good. whats holding it on? Is that a radbox and if so what brand? I put my triple on the top inside of my case. I may eventually add another triple like yours is setup. It looks pretty good. From the looks of it can you fold it in closer to the case? I actually have 2 seperate loops inside my case. I dont think it would matter too much which order you have things setup as long as you go res into the pump first so you got water feeding into your pump. Then basically whatever works best for your tubing go with that. Looks Good, Good luck on everything!

Actually i seen you posted koolance adjustable mount. I found one with the part number Koolance BKT-HX001. I like it.


----------



## mlprrj

Pharaon.92.bc, I think you did a great job! Looks very neat and has a clean look to it.


----------



## Physalis

Your correct on the Koolance rad mount kit... it comes with all the hardware including the pieces that holds the mount to the case.. should have a picture with it on my previous post.. once tightened.. this mount is rock solid... Plus it looks really cool...

I was just unpacking the GPU water blocks.. and now I just found out they won't work on the 9800 GTX +...


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afromee*


Add me =)











Done, Welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


Thanks! Touge... great set up you've got there.. As for water cooling.. how should I set up the loop.. I don't have the part for a 2X loop so I need advice for a single loop.. which will include the CPU, Chipset and GPU's...


Thanks! As for the watercooling... With a single loop for all 3 components, you would need a 360 rad minimum. A good pump with high flow rate like the 655 would get plenty of flow but the rad is definitely the most important because you will be removing a lot of heat for a single loop. Fans also are quite important... high CFM, possibly with shrouds and push/pull configuration if you have the room.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


Here are some pictures of what I have done so far... No WC yet.. My GPU water blocks just arrived a few minutes ago.. in the process of unpacking.. let me know your thoughts and suggestions.. keep in mind this is my first moding and wc project.. so excuse my sloppy work... lol


That looks good man, the paint job looks great. What've you got in that bottom drive bay?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pharaon.92.bc*


Greetings,I am new at this forum and this is my first post.Here are some pictures of my HAF 932 case.Please comment and tell me what do you think about cable management and paint job.


That looks really good, it's a nice even coat and I love what you did with the pump


----------



## Physalis

I just received some bad new about the water blocks for the GPU, seems that the water block I ordered won't work on my 9800 GTX + gpu's... and from what I have been hearing there is nothing available. So for now.. CPU and Chipset will need to be watercooled.. Makes it easier on me.. I guess for the loop I will do CPU then MB Chipset for now...

Thanks Every One for the advice... Will post final pics once done...

MeeksMan13, I don't have anything in the last 3 drive bays at the bottom.. I was thinking of putting the pump there...


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Physalis* 
I just received some bad new about the water blocks for the GPU, seems that the water block I ordered won't work on my 9800 GTX + gpu's... and from what I have been hearing there is nothing available. So for now.. CPU and Chipset will need to be watercooled.. Makes it easier on me.. I guess for the loop I will do CPU then MB Chipset for now...

Thanks Every One for the advice... Will post final pics once done...

MeeksMan13, I don't have anything in the last 3 drive bays at the bottom.. I was thinking of putting the pump there...

i meant in the 5.25" drive bays


----------



## Physalis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
i meant in the 5.25" drive bays

That's the VisionTek GPU Dedicated Power Supply, rated at 450 W... I bought this last year since my friend told me that my PSU (Volcano 650 W) is not enough to power my computer setup at that time.. So there, just re-using it...for the 2 9800 GTX +.. This also comes with both 6 pin and 8 pin connectors... Just incase I decide to upgrade to the 295's....









By the way, how can I join the 'HAF Owners Club" or "Foxconn Bloodrage Onwer's Club"?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Physalis* 
That's the VisionTek GPU Dedicated Power Supply, rated at 450 W... I bought this last year since my friend told me that my PSU (Volcano 650 W) is not enough to power my computer setup at that time.. So there, just re-using it...for the 2 9800 GTX +.. This also comes with both 6 pin and 8 pin connectors... Just incase I decide to upgrade to the 295's....









By the way, how can I join the 'HAF Owners Club" or "Foxconn Bloodrage Onwer's Club"?

ah, that's pretty cool


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


That's the VisionTek GPU Dedicated Power Supply, rated at 450 W... I bought this last year since my friend told me that my PSU (Volcano 650 W) is not enough to power my computer setup at that time.. So there, just re-using it...for the 2 9800 GTX +.. This also comes with both 6 pin and 8 pin connectors... Just incase I decide to upgrade to the 295's....









By the way, how can I join the 'HAF Owners Club" or "Foxconn Bloodrage Onwer's Club"?


just ask Touge180SX, he can help you.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I'm considering a HAF 932, just a transfer of all internals from my CM690 over. Can anyone tell me if I would have the same clearance issues with the Zalman 850W PSU in the HAF as I do on the CM690? It's a rather long PSU at 21cm (8.25in) versus the standard length of about 14cm (5.5in).


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


I'm considering a HAF 932, just a transfer of all internals from my CM690 over. Can anyone tell me if I would have the same clearance issues with the Zalman 850W PSU in the HAF as I do on the CM690? It's a rather long PSU at 21cm (8.25in) versus the standard length of about 14cm (5.5in).


It will fit no problem.

I changed out all of my LEDs on my Rheobus to red. My sodlering iron isn't that great so it was it took a while. Got on more set left to change out the HDD activity and power LEDs. 
Also I'm going to be painting my drive bay mesh covers. What paint should I use? I'll post some pics a in little!


----------



## Socom

Finished the i7/bloodrage HAF build for a friend.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Finished the i7/bloodrage HAF build for a friend.



















is that the original metal or is it painted silver? either way, I like the build


----------



## HeXuS

Add me in


----------



## BioHzrd

Socom what PSU is that ??


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


By the way, how can I join the 'HAF Owners Club" or "Foxconn Bloodrage Onwer's Club"?


Ask and you shall receive, welcome! As for the Bloodrage club, just make a post asking to join.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


I'm considering a HAF 932, just a transfer of all internals from my CM690 over. Can anyone tell me if I would have the same clearance issues with the Zalman 850W PSU in the HAF as I do on the CM690? It's a rather long PSU at 21cm (8.25in) versus the standard length of about 14cm (5.5in).


Yes it will fit. I have the Corsair HX1000 in mine which is 20cm long and fits with a good 4 inches minimum to spare!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeXuS*


Add me in










Done, welcome!


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


It will fit no problem...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


...Yes it will fit. I have the Corsair HX1000 in mine which is 20cm long and fits with a good 4 inches minimum to spare!...


Oh my Zalman PSU fits in my CM690, but I lost the use of the fan in bottom of my case (about 1/3 of it is covered), the PSU fan doesn't line up that well (it's off by nearly 1/3 of the opening), and I cant route wires behind the MoBo tray w/o cutting it up with a Dremel (something I like doing as LITTLE as possible). I just want to avoid these issues again with a case having bottom PSU mount.


----------



## BioHzrd

Had enough of it just sitting looking Pritty way to swap everything into the HAF and leave it Air Cooled for now !!!

Sooner my heatkiller appears the better !!

PS : I do not recommend Specialtech as they take forever to ship somin out, on the other had Chilledpc are epic ordered at 7 in the morning shipped out same day for next day delivery for free !! EPIC !


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Had enough of it just sitting looking Pritty way to swap everything into the HAF and leave it Air Cooled for now !!!

Sooner my heatkiller appears the better !!

PS : I do not recommend Specialtech as they take forever to ship somin out, on the other had Chilledpc are epic ordered at 7 in the morning shipped out same day for next day delivery for free !! EPIC !


I wish both of them did Saturday delivery; They must lose a lot of sales. Noticed that Specialtech are out on the Heatkiller and Chilled have it in stock? I want a Heatkiller _and_ a Fusion V2 backplate and it's a right laugh getting both in stock at the same time.


----------



## BioHzrd

Specialtech had it in stock was the reason i ordered it from them along with my Coolant, phone up yestarday and was told that it should be shipped out friday at end of day for monday delivery but there site still says Processed on my order so pritty pissed off !


----------



## beldecca

Please add me to the list. Picked up my HAF a while ago and have been enjoying it ever since. I wanted to read through all the posts before adding in for myself. I doubt that I will paint it, though. I butchered a previous attempt and I'm not sure I would try it again.

I do have some questions to put forward to those with more modding experience than I:

* I'm currently aircooled but thinking of WC in the future (again) - but I will do an internal loop. So, I was thinking that I could use the holes in the back for switches to control CFLs or LEDs. Any idea what size might fit?

* I've also thinking of covering the extra "air space" around the 4x120's on the side with an acrylic sheet - helping to force air forward. Anyone ever seen a mod like that?

*On a similar note, I'm thinking of cutting a replacement top window with something like UV Green or UV blue.

*Lastly, does anyone know the size of cable clip that will fit in the side (for holding cables)?

Thanks for any help (also thanks for the ideas from your previous mods).


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
Finished the i7/bloodrage HAF build for a friend.


















yummy


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


Please add me to the list.


Done, welcome!


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Done, welcome!


Thanks! I belong - I'm all warm and fuzzy.









Now, if I can just find something to do with my old Rocketfish.


----------



## BioHzrd

Case is mint just got all mine temp set up with my air cooling and all my temps are 3C lower than my old Armour Jr !

Cant wait to get my Heatkiller and Fluid to get this W/C finaly set up and runnin !


----------



## jmcmtank

I'd be REALLY interested in photos/experience with the backplate on the Heatkiller. My mobo seems to be sensitive to bending at the CPU socket; kept showing 4 of 6Gb RAM until I reseated the water block. OK I'm using a bodged 775 mount but I don't like the look of the Heatkiller mount. Fiendish plan is to use a Fuzion 1366 backplate. Waiting a couple of weeks 'till I'm on holiday to get the stuff delivered.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I'd be REALLY interested in photos/experience with the backplate on the Heatkiller. My mobo seems to be sensitive to bending at the CPU socket; kept showing 4 of 6Gb RAM until I reseated the water block. OK I'm using a bodged 775 mount but I don't like the look of the Heatkiller mount. Fiendish plan is to use a Fuzion 1366 backplate. Waiting a couple of weeks 'till I'm on holiday to get the stuff delivered.

Ill get you as much info as possible when it eventualy arrives !!


----------



## jmcmtank




----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I'd be REALLY interested in photos/experience with the backplate on the Heatkiller. My mobo seems to be sensitive to bending at the CPU socket; kept showing 4 of 6Gb RAM until I reseated the water block. OK I'm using a bodged 775 mount but I don't like the look of the Heatkiller mount. Fiendish plan is to use a Fuzion 1366 backplate. Waiting a couple of weeks 'till I'm on holiday to get the stuff delivered.


I don't like the HeatKiller backplate either. I'm going to see if my Swiftech GTX 1366 plate works!


----------



## jmcmtank

Hurry up then!


----------



## BioHzrd

All you intel folk ! blah lol !


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
All you intel folk ! blah lol !

AMD


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
All you intel folk ! blah lol !

I used to run 15 XP2400s in a distributed computing farm, had a couple of dual core AMDs after that. Just couldn't say no when the Q6600 came out.


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Socom what PSU is that ??


700w Kingwin Mach1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817121025


----------



## Physalis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I'd be REALLY interested in photos/experience with the backplate on the Heatkiller. My mobo seems to be sensitive to bending at the CPU socket; kept showing 4 of 6Gb RAM until I reseated the water block. OK I'm using a bodged 775 mount but I don't like the look of the Heatkiller mount. Fiendish plan is to use a Fuzion 1366 backplate. Waiting a couple of weeks 'till I'm on holiday to get the stuff delivered.


Here, I took a pic of the HeatKiller 3.0 Backplate installed on my Bloodrage.. I just understand to why this one came with scratches.. I think this is by design..Anyway.. who's going to notice right...

I'm also attaching new pics of my project.. got the water cooling installed.. now working on cable/wire management..... I will most likely need help...


----------



## jmcmtank

Thanks for that picture, looks like they just use spacers as I suspected. Nice rig btw, next time use a bit more red!







I see you have not connected the sensor wire from your pump? If you connect it to the CPU fan header you can set the BIOS to shutdown if the pump stops; saved my bacon a few times when the pump got bunged up with algae or some other horror.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Finished the i7/bloodrage HAF build for a friend.



















MANAGE THOSE CABLES!!!!!!!

Seriously, the computer would look so much better if you hid some of those PSU cables. You can take off the other side as well for better access.


----------



## jmcmtank

@*Physalis*; that Koolance rad mounting looks tremendous; looked it up in shops over here and the cheapest is Â£42. Ouch. I need to do something as I ran Prime95 last night after removing the dual core nozzle from my block and it hit 70C, which is the limit I believe. I have a spare Swiftech twin which may end up in series with the triple; just wish they had made the Haf a tad wider to allow two rads in the roof.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Can I join this group? I'm using the HAF 932 on my main rig now and its perfect. Love the size and the features. Sorry I don't really have any pictures this time but I have a video, I pretty much changed all the stock fans into LED fans. Tell me what you think.

  
 YouTube - Coolermaster HAF 932 with new LED 120mm fans installed


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I need to do something as I ran Prime95 last night after removing the dual core nozzle from my block and it hit 70C, which is the limit I believe.


i7's run extremely hot compared to 775's and can go higher than that. I have had mine into the 80's while benching with no problems!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Can I join this group? I'm using the HAF 932 on my main rig now and its perfect. Love the size and the features. Sorry I don't really have any pictures this time but I have a video, I pretty much changed all the stock fans into LED fans. Tell me what you think.

YouTube - Coolermaster HAF 932 with new LED 120mm fans installed

And what my inside rig looks like:

YouTube - Updated Intel Q9650 overclocked to 4.01Ghz/4870x2 gaming rig


Of course you can, welcome!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


i7's run extremely hot compared to 775's and can go higher than that. I have had mine into the 80's while benching with no problems!
!


Thanks for that; typically the max temp has dropped to 66C now; probably the AS5 curing. I wish I had booked my holiday for next week; I NEED that Heatkiller!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Thanks for that; typically the max temp has dropped to 66C now; probably the AS5 curing. I wish I had booked my holiday for next week; I NEED that Heatkiller!










Yeah, I think they were saying that AS5 takes something like 20 hours to fully cure or something!


----------



## Physalis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
@*Physalis*; that Koolance rad mounting looks tremendous; looked it up in shops over here and the cheapest is Â£42. Ouch. I need to do something as I ran Prime95 last night after removing the dual core nozzle from my block and it hit 70C, which is the limit I believe. I have a spare Swiftech twin which may end up in series with the triple; just wish they had made the Haf a tad wider to allow two rads in the roof.









I'm really happy with the mount..this thing is solid.. and it does look GOOD!!! If I ever go with a 2 rad configuration.. I would try to install the second top side.. On top of the Haf, HMMMMMM, any thoughts? That would really make the HAF Imagine with some LED fans.. but for now I happy with the way it looks..

Man!!!! that reminds me.. I forgot the power wiring to the RAD fans.







thinking on drilling a access hole on the PSU plate but I will have to take it appart again... sucks!!!! OH well its my first project!!!

I got the Rad Mount from Performance Pc's for $44.99 however, after checking shipping rates.. you're better off buying it there..


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Yeah, I think they were saying that AS5 takes something like 20 hours to fully cure or something!









200 if i remember right !


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
200 if i remember right !

Yep, that's it! One zero short!


----------



## BioHzrd

Anyone with the ST 655 pump where have you hidden it ?? im thinking of having mine up nder my HDDs and just running the tubing through the holes in the tray ? anyone done it ?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

add me to the club i ordered my new Haf about a 5 mins ago and i hope it will be here by Wednesday but you know ups


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Anyone with the ST 655 pump where have you hidden it ?? im thinking of having mine up nder my HDDs and just running the tubing through the holes in the tray ? anyone done it ?


I'd actually advise against running the tubing through gaps unless you have quick disconnects; might look stealth but it's a pain when you have to reconfigure or do maintenance.


----------



## jmcmtank

Found a picture of a previous installation; don't have one of the back but I think it's obvious where the tubes go.


----------



## BioHzrd

Yeah im considering putting mine in the same place but running the tubes to the left od your pump not up and round the back


----------



## WirrMartin

I have a HAF! Best case ever!


----------



## mlprrj

i found an online store that sells caster wheels. Its called coolcasters.com. Lots of different sizes, colors, pretty much everything. you would have to mod the case to make them work, but hey that's what we modders do! I think the caster size of the haf is 1"x1". I found some casters that were close to that at homedepot. I think they were 1-1/4"x1-1/4". i was able to turn the plate and screw in 2 of the four screws and it holds just fine. the wheels are swivel so its not a problem. That can hold me off till i can get some pimpin wheels. Here's a pic of the wheels from homedepot. Like i said nothing fancy but they work for now.


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


is that the original metal or is it painted silver? either way, I like the build


Its the original metal.


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


MANAGE THOSE CABLES!!!!!!!

Seriously, the computer would look so much better if you hid some of those PSU cables. You can take off the other side as well for better access.


The problem is that he lives an hour away, and I had to tell him how to install the cables because the PSU came about 2 hours after I left.







Nobody but him sees it really and he isn't that great technical wise. It satisfies his needs, but if the PSU came when I was there, it would have been very nice.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Anyone with the ST 655 pump where have you hidden it ?? im thinking of having mine up nder my HDDs and just running the tubing through the holes in the tray ? anyone done it ?


I have two pumps mounted under my HDD's. I'm only running 3 drives so I cut the bottom half on the hard drive cage off. Check out my build log for some pics.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


add me to the club i ordered my new Haf about a 5 mins ago and i hope it will be here by Wednesday but you know ups










Added, welcome!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WirrMartin*


I have a HAF! Best case ever!


Added!


----------



## Yogi

Changed out my HDD and Power LEDs







. I would post some pics, but my camera on my phone doesn't show the red too well. If I can find my dads Ill post.


----------



## BioHzrd

Roll on wednesday my Heatkiller will be here and i can finish the damn build off !!


----------



## jmcmtank

It's OK for you, I have to hope it's in stock for next week!

Found one of these fan doohickeys today; wish some kind case builder would include one in their case.








I'll be modding it for all 12v outputs. Shame I've already chopped loads of 3 pin plugs off.
(Maplins stock code A47GF discontinued).


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Today I have made some dust filters for the front fan,side fan and 5.25" drive bays covers.For the 5.25" drive bays covers i used some thin sponge and for the fans i used nylon stockings.
Here's how I've made dust filters for 5.25" drive bays covers.
][/URL]
][/URL]
][/URL]
][/URL]


----------



## BioHzrd

Far as i know ChilledPC are "ment to be getting them back in for the end of the month or so i was told when i had it ordered with them as for Specialtech havent a clue think i got the last one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


It's OK for you, I have to hope it's in stock for next week!


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Today I have made some dust filters for the front fan,side fan and 5.25" drive bays covers.For the 5.25" drive bays covers i used some thin sponge and for the fans i used nylon stockings.
Here's how I've made dust filters for 5.25" drive bays covers.
][/URL]
][/URL]
][/URL]
][/URL]

For the side and fron fans i just spread the nylon stockings from one side and then i tied the nylon stockings from the other side.On the next image u can see the filter.I put two layers of nylon stocking,one thick and one thin layer.On this image u can clearly see the thick layer.
][/URL]


----------



## BioHzrd

Heres a question anyone know where i get get a set of small Cathods like 4" small ?? prefferably green ones at that !


----------



## jmcmtank

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/...1&cat=4&page=1

Picture is red for some reason and the description is 30cm!?

http://www.acryan.com/index.php?opti...d=18&Itemid=82


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlprrj* 
i found an online store that sells caster wheels. Its called coolcasters.com. Lots of different sizes, colors, pretty much everything. you would have to mod the case to make them work, but hey that's what we modders do! I think the caster size of the haf is 1"x1". I found some casters that were close to that at homedepot. I think they were 1-1/4"x1-1/4". i was able to turn the plate and screw in 2 of the four screws and it holds just fine. the wheels are swivel so its not a problem. That can hold me off till i can get some pimpin wheels. Here's a pic of the wheels from homedepot. Like i said nothing fancy but they work for now.


I had actually picked up the same casters you got from Home Depot, but I returned them, I'm either going to keep looking online for 1 1/2" casters, or get some bigger ones, and drill some holes.

It seems that all of the casters, with plates of 1 1/2"(diameter) are craptastic, made of plastic.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


It's OK for you, I have to hope it's in stock for next week!

Found one of these fan doohickeys today; wish some kind case builder would include one in their case.








I'll be modding it for all 12v outputs. Shame I've already chopped loads of 3 pin plugs off.
(Maplins stock code A47GF discontinued).


jmcmtank, where did you find those?


----------



## jmcmtank

I found it on a clearance shelf in a UK shop. Made by oyatech.com-domain has lapsed.
How about these* FrozenCPU*, *CrazyPC*, *PerformancePC*?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I found it on a clearance shelf in a UK shop. Made by oyatech.com-domain has lapsed.
How about these *FrozenCPU*, *CrazyPC*, *PerformancePC*?

Yeah, I like those, I just don't like the price!


----------



## jmcmtank

There are cheaper ones if you look at the "Electrical Case Accessories" on the last link.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


There are cheaper ones if you look at the "Electrical Case Accessories" on the last link.


Thanks! +rep


----------



## BioHzrd

excusse my ignorance but what the hell are they for ?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


excusse my ignorance but what the hell are they for ?


Your excused!














They are so you can run one molex and plug in multiple fans to it. Great if you have a modular PSU so you can run only one molex strand for cable management.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/...1&cat=4&page=1

Picture is red for some reason and the description is 30cm!?

http://www.acryan.com/index.php?opti...d=18&Itemid=82

Did you check these out *BioHzrd*? I believe 10cm is about 4" and the site has got the description wrong?


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Woo! my HAF finally arrived. Got it setup with the wheels on it. Now I just have to wait for the rest of my parts to arrive!

Did anyone else find it agonizingly frustrating to screw the wheels in? The screws for mine kept screwing in at strange angles. It was so annoying but I got it eventually.


----------



## theo.gr

Yes it was kinda frustrating but i used an electrical screwdriver so it was easier for me!


----------



## volto

Add me plz =]


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Your excused!














They are so you can run one molex and plug in multiple fans to it. Great if you have a modular PSU so you can run only one molex strand for cable management.

Cheers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Did you check these out *BioHzrd*? I believe 10cm is about 4" and the site has got the description wrong?

I did mate ill prob be getting some with my order of my Heatkiller....all i will say is

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooo......

got a called from adrian at Specialtech boy is sounds as his last 2 remaining Heatkiller have decided to wander off from his warehouse and one of them was mine expecting a call back tomoz from him with a date he will be getting them back in stock !


----------



## jmcmtank

You could try ordering *direct*?


----------



## BioHzrd

looked at that but i cant figure **** all out in dutch or whatever it is lol ! plus im guessing itll cost a fair bit more to ship[ it over here


----------



## jmcmtank

18 Euros postage, the black AM2 block is 50 Euros and the copper one is 65. Can't link to the pages because they use frames unfortunately.


----------



## BioHzrd

Works out at Â£56 odd for the block the postage on top tis about Â£5 dearer than specialtech will see what they have to say tomoz before i decide what to do.

Cheers again for the help again !


----------



## jmcmtank

It was the AMD block you wanted?


----------



## BioHzrd

Aye the V3 version


----------



## Yogi

Red > Blue


----------



## IBlackIHIawk

So I painted most of mine yellow and blue, because I go to University of Michigan, I had a couple of MAJOR problems because the clear coat I was using was defective, bubbled, and corrupted all the paint below it. I called the company and everything and they said it was messed up...

Uhm, couple of quick questions....

What size rivets do I use to re-rivet it back together. I know they are 1/8" big by ???

Also, anyone have any suggestions on yellow cathodes.

How do you mount a 120 fan in the optical drive bay in the front.

What fans would you reccommend for both light AND effectiveness/quietness the Coolermaster R4's or the Antec Tri-Cools. I will probably end up getting some kind of fan controller as well.


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Front fan mod








][/URL]][/URL]


----------



## silverwolf741

deleted


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *volto*


Add me plz =]


Done!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IBlackIHIawk*


So I painted most of mine yellow and blue, because I go to University of Michigan, I had a couple of MAJOR problems because the clear coat I was using was defective, bubbled, and corrupted all the paint below it. I called the company and everything and they said it was messed up...

Uhm, couple of quick questions....

What size rivets do I use to re-rivet it back together. I know they are 1/8" big by ???

Also, anyone have any suggestions on yellow cathodes.

How do you mount a 120 fan in the optical drive bay in the front.

What fans would you reccommend for both light AND effectiveness/quietness the Coolermaster R4's or the Antec Tri-Cools. I will probably end up getting some kind of fan controller as well.


I just picked up 4 of the R4's in red and I love them!


----------



## michaeljr1186

very nice cases ppl!


----------



## Yogi

Has anyone ever thought about putting another fan above the back exhaust. I measured and it seems like 2 120mms could fit with a little bit of modding.


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Has anyone ever thought about putting another fan above the back exhaust. I measured and it seems like 2 120mms could fit with a little bit of modding.

Like this?:


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt* 
Like this?:









Haha, that's funny!


----------



## Al plants Corn

So I painted the inside of my HAF yesterday and that's all well and good. But I want to paint the "button" for the dvd drive mechanism red. Is there anyway to remove it from that device? I pulled the actual unit off the case no problem, just don't know how to remove the button.

The inside is textured black by the way.


----------



## BioHzrd

How mine is, eventaly got round to gettin the pics off my camera !


----------



## jmcmtank

Why is your carpet not covered in bits of cable-ties and screws? Or did you vacuum before the pic?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Why is your carpet not covered in bits of cable-ties and screws? Or did you vacuum before the pic?










Thats to like the right of the case lol !


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


How mine is, eventaly got round to gettin the pics off my camera !











looking good.


----------



## BioHzrd

be a **** lot better if my Heatkiller would appear along with my coolant so i can actualy get my first ever W/C set up running !









Appreciated either way


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
How mine is, eventaly got round to gettin the pics off my camera !










why is your RAM in single channel?


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JordanWillis*


why is your RAM in single channel?


Oh, of all the things to notice xD


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanWillis* 
why is your RAM in single channel?

I think you will find they are in Dual Chan mate.


----------



## T D

Don't they have to be in the same coloured slots though?


----------



## Touge180SX

It depends on the motherboard. Some use the two that are apart and some use ones right next to each other.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


It depends on the motherboard. Some use the two that are apart and some use ones right next to each other.


What he said, can take a photo of the page if you want !?


----------



## Sickened1

Could you possibly change my link to my album? http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1520


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
Could you possibly change my link to my album? http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1520

Done!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Thank god for who ever came up with the idea of putting power buttons on motherboards!


----------



## jmcmtank

Very practical and look great when illuminated; keep staring at mine for some reason.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Very practical and look great when illuminated; keep staring at mine for some reason.


Heatkillers back in stock next week ive been told mate !


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Heatkillers back in stock next week ive been told mate !










Thanx; I can get one "elsewhere" but might be going down a different route. I really like the idea of the *Primochill Typhoon III* res and possibly the *ThermoChill PA140.3* rad, (140mm!) and these would swallow the pennies. Still not sure, on holiday next week so I'd like to get stuff ordered tomorrow.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thank god for who ever came up with the idea of putting power buttons on motherboards!










Agreed. Love that about my Biostar T Power P45 over my other boards. So much easier to trouble shoot.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Thanx; I can get one "elsewhere" but might be going down a different route. I really like the idea of the *Primochill Typhoon III* res and possibly the *ThermoChill PA140.3* rad, (140mm!) and these would swallow the pennies. Still not sure, on holiday next week so I'd like to get stuff ordered tomorrow.


i see where you comin from ! im contempalting ordering up a Corsair 1000HX to replace my loud OCZ PSU and a new Disc drive thats sata instead of my old skool IDE !! but its all pennies i need for car insurance !


----------



## jmcmtank

I'll need a VERY large tub of Vaseline to get that rad in the case; dimensions are 60X480X142mm. Doubt it will fit with the Thermochill 40mm shrouds as the total depth would be 125mm; it would hit the RAM!


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I'll need a VERY large tub of Vaseline to get that rad in the case; dimensions are 60X480X142mm. Doubt it will fit with the Thermochill 40mm shrouds as the total depth would be 125mm; it would hit the RAM!










Ive got loads a room with my lovly GT Stealth, just wish i could start using the damn thing !


----------



## nutri

Just bought another one of these cases lol. Got it for 65 shipped off here. gonna do some basic modding to it. It was already painted but I might sand it down and repaint it(came out a little weird). I'm really just going to use it as a case to test a mod out on first.


----------



## UberN00B

add uber to the club, he's got himself a new HAF 932.







unboxing pics coming soon!


----------



## nismo_usaf

soo im very glad i got this case.

in my old case when the cpu was under full load i would get temps around 60c.

with this new case they dont break 50c, they sit at 45 - 49c

very good investment! and im using basically micro cpu cooler haha


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*


add uber to the club, he's got himself a new HAF 932.







unboxing pics coming soon!


Welcome Uber!! Let me know when you post up the pics and I'll add it to the link in the first post.


----------



## Schrup

Okie Dokie, well I killed the Intel mobo just before I went on vacation, & since it was a gift, I can't RMA it. Cool, now I can get the one I wanted. I ordered an EVGA 760 Classified last Tuesday. It will arrive Monday.

I'm going for broke next week & ordering the following.
Feser X-Changer Triple
HEATKILLERÂ® CPU Rev3.0
HEATKILLERÂ® Backplate 
EK-FB EVGA X58 Classified - Acetal Nickel 
Swiftech MCP355 
XSPC Acrylic Reservoir for Laing DDC
20 Microcool Black MicroSinks
Microcool Black MOSFET Chipsink
Sunbeam Rheobus-Extreme 6-Channel Fan Controller 
OCZ Technology XTC Memory Cooler Rev 2 black
8' PrimoChill PrimoFlex PRO LRT Tubing 1/2"ID 3/4"OD UV Blue
Primochill 1/2" UV Reactive Leakproof Y Fitting - UV Blue
Petra'sTech PT_Nuke 
Danger Den Delrin Fillport
6 Yate Loon 120mm x 20mm Slim Fan - Medium Speed 
Quad Blue LED 120mm Fan
Cooler Master 200 x 230 x 30mm Fan w/ Blue LED

I'll use the 120x20 Loons for a push/pull config on my rad. The 120x25 seems to be too thick ( 4.5") & would put the assembly down over the top of my mobo. The in port for the mofset sink is at the top of the mobo. Anyone know if the DD fillport is compatable with the hole in the top? I want to put the Y fitting between the outlet of the Mofset block & the res, up to the fillport to help drain air & fill.


----------



## richardbb85

good luck with the build, looks good


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Welcome Uber!! Let me know when you post up the pics and I'll add it to the link in the first post.


touge has 420 posts xD


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


touge has 420 posts xD


Haha, yes I did! But, being in the military, that means nothing!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Haha, yes I did! But, being in the military, that means nothing!










yeahhhh

but remember THE OLD DAYS!!!

goin nowhere fast haha


----------



## michaeljr1186

finally sli'd it

awesome cable management lol.

i just ordered my cable sleeves so it will look a lot better. 









my power usage according to my cyberpower UPS is @ 450W during gaming so i have plenty of power left to use. i ♥ my hx620w


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
yeahhhh

but remember THE OLD DAYS!!!

goin nowhere fast haha

Yeah, those were the really old days for me! Been in 9 years now!


----------



## Touge180SX

Well everyone, my new case (custom project) is finally on the way in the mail. I really enjoyed owning the HAF and I think it is an awesome case!

I will still remain here with my full and utmost attention to this thread and keep it going as long as possible. So, for short, I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Well everyone, my new case (custom project) is finally on the way in the mail. I really enjoyed owning the HAF and I think it is an awesome case!

I will still remain here with my full and utmost attention to this thread and keep it going as long as possible. So, for short, I'm not going anywhere!










I know your not going anywhere but this is sad... haha


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I know your not going anywhere but this is sad... haha


Don't be sad, I still have the HAF!


----------



## Schrup

Anyone know what the best option is to utilize the fillport? Which fill port is compatible with the hole in the top of the case? Will I need to break out the dremel to make one fit?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schrup* 
Anyone know what the best option is to utilize the fillport? Which fill port is compatible with the hole in the top of the case? Will I need to break out the dremel to make one fit?

The fillport is actually made for this (imagine that, its the CoolerMaster brand):
CoolerMaster Aquagate Max

This does not mean that you can not use the fillport for other thing though with some tubing. I have never measured it so I am not sure about size, but the Danger Den Fillport might fit there. The Danger Den one needs a 1" hole.
Danger Den Fillport


----------



## Foooman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schrup* 
Anyone know what the best option is to utilize the fillport? Which fill port is compatible with the hole in the top of the case? Will I need to break out the dremel to make one fit?

I use a Danger Den fillport and it fit in by just dropping it into the pre-drilled hole and screwing in the base.

I bought it here if that makes any difference.


----------



## BioHzrd

Im using this on mine and have my Res in the 3Rd drive bay down

Ill get some pics of it tomoz


----------



## IBlackIHIawk

So I painted all the inside and some of the outside of my case. I am not completely done painting, but at this point I'm pretty sick of painting so I'll finish it later but here is what I got.

I haven't installed any fans yet, but I have some blue fans on the way... and I have 2 yellow cathodes to be installed soon... I'll update again later with finished pics.

I went with the Michigan Blue/Yellow theme...I think it turned out pretty well:























































The lighting isn't that good and its a lot darker in person that it is in the pictures for some reason.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Very nice mate...Nice "LEGO" Colour too


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schrup* 
Anyone know what the best option is to utilize the fillport? Which fill port is compatible with the hole in the top of the case? Will I need to break out the dremel to make one fit?

im actually using a fillport res/with mine. works really well.















forgot to mention you still need dangerden fillport fitting to go along with it.
as pictured in one of the pics.


----------



## jmcmtank

Being a cheapskate, I just use a piece of tube with a barb on the end and push it through the hole.


----------



## Deano12345

Blackhawk,your rig colors remind me of Space Marines from Warhammer







.Looks good


----------



## BioHzrd

Ive got my Fill pot screwed to the Top bit with the Power/Reset on it and just screwed my barb and tubing on once its screwed down.


----------



## Cod2player

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IBlackIHIawk*


So I painted all the inside and some of the outside of my case. I am not completely done painting, but at this point I'm pretty sick of painting so I'll finish it later but here is what I got.

I haven't installed any fans yet, but I have some blue fans on the way... and I have 2 yellow cathodes to be installed soon... I'll update again later with finished pics.

I went with the Michigan Blue/Yellow theme...I think it turned out pretty well:























































The lighting isn't that good and its a lot darker in person that it is in the pictures for some reason.

Let me know what you think...


Sweet paint job mate







. The colours remind me of Bumblebee







.


----------



## Physalis

Just completed my 1st moding project yesterday and fired it up.. No leaks!!! I'm happy with it but I still need to work on Illumination and Cable Management... I've taken some pics below. I will also be needing some help/suggestions on Illumination and Cable Management. Let me know what you think...

I changed the Power and HDD led... Thanks for the tips guys... I also changed the PSU LED fans to Red...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Ive got my Fill pot screwed to the Top bit with the Power/Reset on it and just screwed my barb and tubing on once its screwed down.




























I would love to see some full pictures of your case. Do you have any here?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Does anyone else have problems keeping the windows in pc cases scratch free??? I've hardly even touched the one in my HAF and i can already see lots of little marks across the whole thing... no doubt from wiping dust off but even then i've been gentle. So annoying... Does anyone have any possible solutions to this problem?


----------



## Touge180SX

Use air to dust instead of a rag, then, use rag once dust free.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IBlackIHIawk*


So I painted all the inside and some of the outside of my case. I am not completely done painting, but at this point I'm pretty sick of painting so I'll finish it later but here is what I got.

I haven't installed any fans yet, but I have some blue fans on the way... and I have 2 yellow cathodes to be installed soon... I'll update again later with finished pics.

I went with the Michigan Blue/Yellow theme...I think it turned out pretty well:

The lighting isn't that good and its a lot darker in person that it is in the pictures for some reason.

Let me know what you think...


That's cool, definitely different that's for sure. Reminds me of a toy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


Just completed my 1st moding project yesterday and fired it up.. No leaks!!! I'm happy with it but I still need to work on Illumination and Cable Management... I've taken some pics below. I will also be needing some help/suggestions on Illumination and Cable Management. Let me know what you think...

I changed the Power and HDD led... Thanks for the tips guys... I also changed the PSU LED fans to Red...


That is awesome! Very nice. May I ask what PSU you are using? Nevermind, just realised how stupid that question was. Good ol' sig rig.

Still adjusting to this site...


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


Just completed my 1st moding project yesterday and fired it up.. No leaks!!! I'm happy with it but I still need to work on Illumination and Cable Management... I've taken some pics below. I will also be needing some help/suggestions on Illumination and Cable Management. Let me know what you think...

I changed the Power and HDD led... Thanks for the tips guys... I also changed the PSU LED fans to Red...


That looks awesome. What kind of paint did you use on the case?


----------



## mark3510

talk about tower...this things HUGE!...and i love it!


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I would love to see some full pictures of your case. Do you have any here?

Atm no mate im still waiting on a few W/C bit before i start taking full pics of it, just watch this thread they will come soon !


----------



## icj217

im looking at buying the haf 932 but i was wondering if anyone knows how to turn off the red led fans with a switch or fan controller so that the LED is off. i know the haf 922 can do this but i would preffer the 932


----------



## captlem66

Here is my HAF932, let me know what you thinkAttachment 117699

Attachment 117700


----------



## icj217

for those who have a haf 932, when you put ur computer in sleep mode do the LED lights stay on?


----------



## Schrup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captlem66*


Here is my HAF932, let me know what you think



Looks great! Nice wire management. Is the hose between your cpu & mosfet kinking? I like the drain you installed on the back of your case. Nice color.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icj217*


for those who have a haf 932, when you put ur computer in sleep mode do the LED lights stay on?


Nothing stays on when its in sleep mode.


----------



## Physalis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
That looks awesome. What kind of paint did you use on the case?

I used Flat Black, and Banner Red, Rustoleum Car primer.. White primer for Red Parts, this brings out the brightness in the Red and Dark gray for Black parts.. all purchased from Walmart.. costing no more than 4 per can.. The paint came out good.. but chips easy... someone told me to start using Car paint since they adhere better.. less chipping...


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Physalis*


I used Flat Black, and Banner Red, Rustoleum Car primer.. White primer for Red Parts, this brings out the brightness in the Red and Dark gray for Black parts.. all purchased from Walmart.. costing no more than 4 per can.. The paint came out good.. but chips easy... someone told me to start using Car paint since they adhere better.. less chipping...


Only way to really stop the car paint chipping is to laquer it but thats a bit over the top for the inside of a case imo....plus i just couldent be arsed with the effort lol !


----------



## captlem66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schrup*


Looks great! Nice wire management. Is the hose between your cpu & mosfet kinking? I like the drain you installed on the back of your case. Nice color.


Thanks, no it may look like it is kinking from the angle of the picture but it is not. The drain works like a charm and it is much easier then having one on top where the case is designed to have one.


----------



## captlem66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Only way to really stop the car paint chipping is to laquer it but thats a bit over the top for the inside of a case imo....plus i just couldent be arsed with the effort lol !










If you want over the top or are concerned with chipping just take it to somewhere local and get it powder coated, isnt very expensive at all, a shop around me did it for me for 50, then you wont have to worry about chipping


----------



## BioHzrd

No local powder coating places round me or i would have done for most the parts. Rattle cans FTW!


----------



## Darkstar2

thanks four adding me


----------



## ckybam3

Sorry if this has been posted somewhere but i dont want to go through 180+ pages to find the answer. How dusty does the haf 932 really get? I open my case probably every 2-4 weeks to change things/clean whatever. If i got the haf would i have to dust it like every day? im in a semi dusty room with a dog in there most of the time.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
Sorry if this has been posted somewhere but i dont want to go through 180+ pages to find the answer. How dusty does the haf 932 really get? I open my case probably every 2-4 weeks to change things/clean whatever. If i got the haf would i have to dust it like every day? im in a semi dusty room with a dog in there most of the time.

Mine gets pretty dusty on the outside, but the inside isn't very dusty at all. Just do some of the fan filter tricks and you will be fine.

180 pages







, 40 posts per page ftw


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captlem66*


Thanks, no it may look like it is kinking from the angle of the picture but it is not. The drain works like a charm and it is much easier then having one on top where the case is designed to have one.


The top one is for a fillport, not a drain.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkstar2*


thanks four adding me











No problem!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Mine gets pretty dusty on the outside, but the inside isn't very dusty at all. Just do some of the fan filter tricks and you will be fine.

180 pages







, 40 posts per page ftw


Woot woot!


----------



## FalloutBoy

I just thought id share my neat little trick when it comes to chipping the inside of the case paint...

So long as you used black, you can use a permenent texter to touch up the chipped parts. you can hardly notice it either especially if you used a satin black. I even used it to touch up the holes where you remove the fans on the top or side as they seem to always chip where the screws screw in.

hope this helps.


----------



## Devilywan88

im planning to put 7 yate loon D12SH-12 fans in my case..

is it going to be really loud?

you guys got any idea about what fan should i use other than D12SH-12..


----------



## ckybam3

So i got a haf 932 at microcenter today and i got it home and the back panel had a 6 inch scratch on it so im going back to microcenter tomorrow to exchange it. I am so mad because i am so in love with this case. This thing really is huge though...It didnt seem so big at the store.


----------



## michaeljr1186

is it possible to fit four 120mm X *38mm* fans on the side of the case.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


is it possible to fit four 120mm X *38mm* fans on the side of the case.


 I never really looked to see how much space there was, but I can check for you tomorrow.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


im planning to put 7 yate loon D12SH-12 fans in my case..

is it going to be really loud?

you guys got any idea about what fan should i use other than D12SH-12..


Each one of those fans puts out 40 dB.Just multiply it by 12,yeah they will be loud hah


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


I never really looked to see how much space there was, but I can check for you tomorrow.


i checked it and it fits, but very tight. it depends which hsf you have.

thanks though!


----------



## Tichinde

Ordered my HAF 932 yesterday.

Shame it's out of stock so god knows when it's gonna turn up


----------



## jmcmtank

Got my Heatkiller yesterday;








Considering the price I would have liked instructions in English, then again I lived in Germany for ten years so it wasn't too difficult. Had to use PTFE tape to get a good seal on the barbs. Pretty poor engineering on the retention mechanism, luckily I'm a black belt 5th dan in guessology. Pretty good temps and I'm using OCZ Freeze which is wonderfully instant.
To confuse matters on the heatsink performance I was also installing a PrimoChill Typhoon III bay res;








The reason I say confusing is that this res and pump now include my graphics card which was on it's own loop yet my card temperatures have dropped like a stone-despite the coolant being shared. No instructions came with this which was a laugh. Had some serious issues with leaks but it seems sorted now.
I've now got the space to get a rad in the bottom of the case.


----------



## BioHzrd

JMC where did you order yours from im getting desperate now and considering shellinf out Â£77 to a site in the Netherlands for one !!!


----------



## BioHzrd

Well bit the bullet and ordered from overseas ! payed above the odd for it to so better be worth it lol !

Roll on Tuesday Night so i can get the loop finished and Filled up !


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Nothing stays on when its in sleep mode.

my power light stays on when it in sleep mode


----------



## ckybam3

Ok so I got my 932 yesterday with a 6" scratch on it so i took it back to microcenter today and they took $20 off the price if i would keep it so i did. The scratch is not too bad. So i basically got a haf 932 for $100 after tax. Think it was worth it? I will upload some pictures of it all put together later and the scratch but for now you can add me to the owners club. Time to turn the comp off and put it in its new home


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
my power light stays on when it in sleep mode

Really? Mine doesn't.


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Really? Mine doesn't.


mine does also. stays on


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hello all,
question, will a Feser Monsta fit inside the HAF932? Also, does anyone have a link that has measurements for the Monsta's outside dimensions?


----------



## nismo_usaf

hey guys, im looking to start water cooling here within the next month. or so.

i have no idea what to look for, or what i can potentially fit in my case.

can anyone hook me up, send me in the right way?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


mine does also. stays on


Hmm I just tried it three times, and it wasn't on...do you guys mean the mobo power light maybe?


----------



## nismo_usaf

when my HD is doin its thing my MB flash's a light and the tower flash's corresponding as well.

and when ever the computer is asleep it will have the other light solid, same with a light on the MB.

do u have the power LED in the right place on the MB? look in the manual.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


when my HD is doin its thing my MB flash's a light and the tower flash's corresponding as well.

and when ever the computer is asleep it will have the other light solid, same with a light on the MB.

do u have the power LED in the right place on the MB? look in the manual.


Yeah I do, everything is plugged in as it should be, all my LED's work, HDD activity, power..etc. Maybe its just my motherboard being outdated.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
Ok so I got my 932 yesterday with a 6" scratch on it so i took it back to microcenter today and they took $20 off the price if i would keep it so i did. The scratch is not too bad. So i basically got a haf 932 for $100 after tax. Think it was worth it? I will upload some pictures of it all put together later and the scratch but for now you can add me to the owners club. Time to turn the comp off and put it in its new home









Added!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Hello all,
question, will a Feser Monsta fit inside the HAF932? Also, does anyone have a link that has measurements for the Monsta's outside dimensions?

Go to this page then click on the support link on the top, it will lead you to technical drawings.
http://www.tfc-xchanger.com/


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Hello all,
question, will a Feser Monsta fit inside the HAF932? Also, does anyone have a link that has measurements for the Monsta's outside dimensions?


Actually, allow me to rephrase.
What is the biggest/best radiator that can fit INSIDE the HAF in the top area and still have access to a smallfill port, like the small one from Dangerden?
Just overall best cooling for the slot, in your experience.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Actually, allow me to rephrase.
What is the biggest/best radiator that can fit INSIDE the HAF in the top area and still have access to a smallfill port, like the small one from Dangerden?
Just overall best cooling for the slot, in your experience.


Any 3 fan (120mm) radiator should fit in there length wise and still allow access to the fillport hole. The only rad that has a problem are Thermochill because the holes are different and don't line up with the case.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Any 3 fan (120mm) radiator should fit in there length wise and still allow access to the fillport hole. The only rad that has a problem are Thermochill because the holes are different and don't line up with the case.

A few more questions then

1) How many 5.25 bays will a Feser Monsta take up, 2 correct, or more?

2) Is the cooling improvement that much of a difference?

3) What is the best one that only uses 1 CD bays worth of height?

4) Any opinions on the Dual 2x120 MCR stack? And anything on how it compares to a 3x120? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/87...?tl=g30c95s160

I ma trying to get the most cooling, while still having the most room for all my other stuff in my system.

Thanks


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


A few more questions then

1) How many 5.25 bays will a Feser Monsta take up, 2 correct, or more?

2) Is the cooling improvement that much of a difference?

3) What is the best one that only uses 1 CD bays worth of height?

4) Any opinions on the Dual 2x120 MCR stack? And anything on how it compares to a 3x120? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/87...?tl=g30c95s160

I ma trying to get the most cooling, while still having the most room for all my other stuff in my system.

Thanks


1. I'm not sure, you would have to look at the Feser site I posted for the height of the rad then measure in your case.
2. Not sure as I don't own one but the more passes a radiator has, the better you think it would be.
3. A 220 rad, anything bigger would go into the drive bays.
4. I personally think the stackable one would work better, more passes. Plus, it would block less drive bays. You would have to measure first though and see if it would clear your mobo.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Thanks for the info on that, I will do some searching around for some specific dissipations of heat.
Thanks a lot for the answers thus far, as well as the patients. I have an IT background, but I have not done case or serious cooling/overclocking modding since my old K6 system a lifetime ago









Tough180SX, I was looking over your link with the build you are currently running, and this im sure is a REALLY stupid question, but how did you mount that MCR vertically there, and are you still able to use the slot for optical drivers or whatnot? Also, what do you recommend using to cover drilled edges to keep potential cuts to a minimum?

Also, I used http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...5&ID=1640#Tab0 in my old 3/8 loop (VERY basic water system), is there something of this nature you can recommend for 1/2ID systems?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Thanks for the info on that, I will do some searching around for some specific dissipations of heat.
Thanks a lot for the answers thus far, as well as the patients. I have an IT background, but I have not done case or serious cooling/overclocking modding since my old K6 system a lifetime ago









Tough180SX, I was looking over your link with the build you are currently running, and this im sure is a REALLY stupid question, but how did you mount that MCR vertically there, and are you still able to use the slot for optical drivers or whatnot? Also, what do you recommend using to cover drilled edges to keep potential cuts to a minimum?

Also, I used http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...5&ID=1640#Tab0 in my old 3/8 loop (VERY basic water system), is there something of this nature you can recommend for 1/2ID systems?

No problem!

As for the rad thats vertical, I used some basic L-brackets I got from the local hardware store from here. The screws and holes that I used to mount it are under the plastic top cover on top of the case so there are no problems!

As for your cooling system, I never recommend kits if possible. Each kit has good and bad parts so it is easier to piece it together yourself. If I had to choose a kit, here are some possible choices:
Swiftech Ultima
Petra's Tech CoolKit Elite
* If you go with one, shop around for the best price.

PS: Don't ever buy anything Thermaltake again! =P


----------



## Schrup

There's roughly 4.5" from the top of the case to the top of the mobo. The Monsta is over 4" thick, so there may be enough room to mount it, good luck getting fans on it. I'm going with a Feser X-Changer triple with 6 120x20mm Loons in push/pull.

Has anyone had a cooler back plate short out the mobo?


----------



## Jnesses

question; If I buy this case, is there anything that I should get? Are there any optional fan areas, where I can add a fan?

and how well could this cool my gpu over an antec 900?

edit: and would you guys consider getting things like a fan controller, etc.?


----------



## Schrup

There's room to add a 120mm fan in the drive bay. I ordered a blue one to mount between my dvd drive & my fan controller, I'll have to make a bracket for it.

I ordered this fan controller, it has enough wattage to push the big 230mm fans.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/71...?tl=g47c17s286

I doubt you'll see a big improvement over your 900 if you have your 900's fans set up right & have good wire management.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
No problem!

As for the rad thats vertical, I used some basic L-brackets I got from the local hardware store from here. The screws and holes that I used to mount it are under the plastic top cover on top of the case so there are no problems!

As for your cooling system, I never recommend kits if possible. Each kit has good and bad parts so it is easier to piece it together yourself. If I had to choose a kit, here are some possible choices:
Swiftech Ultima
Petra's Tech CoolKit Elite
* If you go with one, shop around for the best price.

PS: Don't ever buy anything Thermaltake again! =P


Maybe my link didn't go where I thought it did, or perhaps you didn't actually go there, I did not, nor will I EVER have, a prebuilt water system (made that mistake 3-4 years ago, never again), that was an inline temp guage. There used to be a excellent shop local to me who dealt in all aftermarket cooling, that was all they did, and he recommended that part to me, and it has worked well. Do you know of one that support 1/2 ID tubing, or maybe a bay mount one that isn't too flashy, just so I have an live water temp.

Also, with where your pump is located, did you saw off the bottom of the HDD rack? If so, what did you cover the bottom with to remove the sharp edge problem. Also, with your vertical rad, was/is it very difficult to get optical drives in the front, I have 2 opticals and a sata hot swap rack which I use religiously, and I do not want to lose.

Follow up on http://www.frozencpu.com/products/87...?tl=g30c95s160 in the Specs section, it says to not mount it with the nozzles facing down because of air accumulation, that makes sense, but wouldn't all radiators have this risk? I assume it i nothing to worry about, but I wanted a second opinion.


----------



## BioHzrd

Ive got my pump in the same place as touge without removing the bottom half of the HDD cage, jsut passing the tubing through the holes (1/2" ID just fits though)

Ive no pics of it finished yet as waiting on one more part thatll be here next week then ill thow up a bunch of them.


----------



## chozandrias76

How easily and how cleanly can the HAF 932 be painted matte black without taking the whole thing apart i.e. rivets.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chozandrias76* 
How easily and how cleanly can the HAF 932 be painted matte black without taking the whole thing apart i.e. rivets.

From what I've seen very easily since its a large case, so you won't have to worry about painting cramped spaces. I'm about to do the same and it looks billions of times easier than painting my CM 690 or Antec 900


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Maybe my link didn't go where I thought it did, or perhaps you didn't actually go there, I did not, nor will I EVER have, a prebuilt water system (made that mistake 3-4 years ago, never again), that was an inline temp guage. There used to be a excellent shop local to me who dealt in all aftermarket cooling, that was all they did, and he recommended that part to me, and it has worked well. Do you know of one that support 1/2 ID tubing, or maybe a bay mount one that isn't too flashy, just so I have an live water temp.

Also, with where your pump is located, did you saw off the bottom of the HDD rack? If so, what did you cover the bottom with to remove the sharp edge problem. Also, with your vertical rad, was/is it very difficult to get optical drives in the front, I have 2 opticals and a sata hot swap rack which I use religiously, and I do not want to lose.

Follow up on http://www.frozencpu.com/products/87...?tl=g30c95s160 in the Specs section, it says to not mount it with the nozzles facing down because of air accumulation, that makes sense, but wouldn't all radiators have this risk? I assume it i nothing to worry about, but I wanted a second opinion.

I actually started with the Swiftech kit. All I am still using from it is the rad and pump. You will not be able to use any of the 5 1/4" drive bays with a rad in the same place as my GPU loop one.

I did saw off the bottom of my hard drive cage but that is because there are two pumps down there. Like Bio said, the tubing will fit through the holes with just one pump, that's how I used to have it with one loop.

As for the mounting of the rad, I did have a problem getting the air out but it did not affect temps. My whole computer is getting rebuilt right now with a new case so no more worries from me. Just as an idea, the rad that is upside down is the GPU/NB loop. I had two 4870x2's and my Bloodrage NB on there and my temps on my GPU's didn't break 50C at full load while folding or running benchmark/stress tests.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Ive got my pump in the same place as touge without removing the bottom half of the HDD cage, jsut passing the tubing through the holes (1/2" ID just fits though)

Ive no pics of it finished yet as waiting on one more part thatll be here next week then ill thow up a bunch of them.

Your exactly right. Mine is sawed off because I have two pumps down there. I had it the same as you when I was running one loop.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chozandrias76* 
How easily and how cleanly can the HAF 932 be painted matte black without taking the whole thing apart i.e. rivets.

Look at my build log. I painted mine without deriveting and it turned out good. Just be careful with runs on the tight spots.


----------



## Tichinde

I've just found out that Chilledpc.co.uk are based about 5 minutes away from my house









With my HAF arriving early next week it may very well end up with a black powder coat too


----------



## beldecca

Wanted to share a working mod on my CM Haf for your thoughts. Please excuse the nasty pic - came from my cell phone rather than my camera.








What this is a air duct attached to the top of a fan (Scythe HS in this case) which could help feed the graphics card and duct air towards warmer components. The duct I had was easily trimmed to fit under my cards. If I was crossfiring / SLI I could shorten further with some ease.

What I've truly intended this for is to hide the slot next to the PS which this mod can do reasonably (no including the CFL transformer you can see in the pic).

Hopefully someone with better skills than I can think up some way to either incorporate this better or find some way to further mod (LEDs, etc.)


----------



## ckybam3

Ok so i am uploading some pics of the way my HAf is setup now. I had to unhook the reset jumper on the mobo last night because it was making the computer restart randomly. Let me know what i can do to make it look better. so far im happy though because the new case gave me a like 5C drop in temps.


----------



## BioHzrd

Only thing id do really is strip it down and paint it inside !


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Only thing id do really is strip it down and paint it inside !


I second that, otherwise it looks great! Good job with the cables!


----------



## ckybam3

I was thinking about that. I got satin black spray paint already. I just dont want to have to take the rivets out. Do i need to prime the metal to paint it?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
I was thinking about that. I got satin black spray paint already. I just dont want to have to take the rivets out. Do i need to prime the metal to paint it?

It will come out a little better if you de-rivet the case, but you don't have too. Check out my build log, I didn't remove the rivets. As for primer, yes you have to. If you don't the paint won't stick and will chip off very easy.


----------



## ckybam3

I think i might wait a little before i paint but i will post some pics when i get around to it. Thx for the advice.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Going to paint the inside of my HAF black (how original) this weekend. Hopefully it comes out good. I'll post up a couple of pictures when it's done.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Well I still havent posted any pics of mine yet so I thought id just throw up a quick one.

I'll take some more when my HAF is cleaner, neater and when I remember...


----------



## Yogi

I still want to paint my so bad, but my cable management took forever. Maybe I should just go buy a modular


----------



## mlprrj

so glad i got a modular psu. I won't settle for anything less again. well worth it to me.


----------



## ckybam3

My next PSU will be modular as well. But with the HAf hiding cables is not a problem. So much room behind the mobo. I just wish my mobo fit all the screw holes right. I got no risers under the whole right side of the board so i have to hold it when i plug the ram and stuff in. Also my heatsink doesnt match up with the heatsink holes in the back


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
My next PSU will be modular as well. But with the HAf hiding cables is not a problem. So much room behind the mobo. I just wish my mobo fit all the screw holes right. I got no risers under the whole right side of the board so i have to hold it when i plug the ram and stuff in. Also my heatsink doesnt match up with the heatsink holes in the back









Dam it I was going to use one of those mobo's on my next build


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
My next PSU will be modular as well. But with the HAf hiding cables is not a problem. So much room behind the mobo. I just wish my mobo fit all the screw holes right. I got no risers under the whole right side of the board so i have to hold it when i plug the ram and stuff in. *Also my heatsink doesnt match up with the heatsink holes in the back*









Haha me neither, I guess they didn't keep AMD's socket in mind when they designed this case. Still an amazing case though.


----------



## ckybam3

I hear ya man but that doesnt bother me much as it was one of the least important factors to me in buying the case.


----------



## Tichinde

Woot! Add me to the list my HAF has arrived, it didn't fit in the boot of the car without dropping the back seats









Zipped it home at lunchtime and unpacked it.

Here's the question. Do I splash a further Â£60 getting it powder coated (which will take about a week) or do I do what every fibre of my geek being is screaming at me to do and get everything in it and running......


----------



## BioHzrd

Wooop my Heatkiller Appeard today along with my 1000HX ! expect pics within the next few hours !!!


----------



## Schrup

Has anyone had a problem with the back plate of their cpu cooler grounding out on the mobo tray? The tiny water cooler I have now seems to. I have a HeatKiller coming, but have to use a EK back plate because they were out of the HK ones. I'm hoping I don't have to cut up my mobo tray.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schrup* 
Has anyone had a problem with the back plate of their cpu cooler grounding out on the mobo tray? The tiny water cooler I have now seems to. I have a HeatKiller coming, but have to use a EK back plate because they were out of the HK ones. I'm hoping I don't have to cut up my mobo tray.

You can use an Acrylic spray, or similar, which will stop any grounding.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Wooop my Heatkiller Appeard today along with my 1000HX ! expect pics within the next few hours !!!

Best to pre-load the swear box with a few quid! I'll be posting pics in a few hours of my latest configuration; swear box is bursting at the seams.


----------



## cs_maan

I really need to strip the Plasti-Dip from my 690 so I can use it as a backup case while I paint my HAF, but I can't find a good way to strip that stuff easily.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Best to pre-load the swear box with a few quid! I'll be posting pics in a few hours of my latest configuration; swear box is bursting at the seams.










I havent swore once yet everythig connected up and running lovly but i just cant get this last uber huge air bubble out the damn look ! !!


----------



## jmcmtank

Get a pillow and stick it in a bin bag; makes an excellent rest while you turn the case in every direction, the air should find it's own way out eventually.

Had a few adventures with mine getting this setup;


----------



## BioHzrd

Fook me thats bright lol ! looks good though mate, no pics of mine as yet bout to head out.

Ill finish tidying it up tomoz and the snap away ! already seeing a drop of nearly 10C at idle so its looking good, just the tiny tiny bubbles left in the tubing but hopefull leaving it runnin while im out will shift them !


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Get a pillow and stick it in a bin bag; makes an excellent rest while you turn the case in every direction, the air should find it's own way out eventually.

Had a few adventures with mine getting this setup;


WOW!!!!!







where did you put your hard drives?
and did you use a dremel for cutting a whole for the fan on the right of the bottom rad?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


WOW!!!!!







where did you put your hard drives?
and did you use a dremel for cutting a whole for the fan on the right of the bottom rad?


Hard drive is sitting above the DVD player. Used a holesaw; unfortunately the drill caught fire after a few minutes-it was a very old drill-so had to resort to a ratchet and turn it by hand. No fun I can assure you.
Edit for pic.


----------



## Tichinde

I've been invited to go to ChilledPCs to have a look at a sprayed HAF.

They say they won't do the side panels or top section though because they have to do the whole panel and that'll cost extra (as an external coating).

It's put me off the idea a whole lot to be honest









Still, it does mean I'll have it on the desk a hell of a lot quicker









Good pics as and when the girlfriend gets herself a camera, rubbish ones from my phone until then Â¬Â¬

Any suggestions for temp checking on an XFX 780i motherboard? Got Rivatuner for the 8800s and Coretemp for the CPU (want to know how good the HAF is before I get it all wet







)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tichinde*


Woot! Add me to the list my HAF has arrived, it didn't fit in the boot of the car without dropping the back seats









Zipped it home at lunchtime and unpacked it.

Here's the question. Do I splash a further Â£60 getting it powder coated (which will take about a week) or do I do what every fibre of my geek being is screaming at me to do and get everything in it and running...... 










Added!

And yes, powdercoat the thing, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Added!

And yes, powdercoat the thing, it will be worth the wait!


hey I noticed mine wasn't correctly linked, just thought i'd mention it. here is the direct link to it. http://www.overclock.net/6433620-post814.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steverebo*


lyric how did you get your D0 stable at 4.0ghz at 1.2v Im running at 1.35v and cant get it stable any lower???










I got lucky with a really good chip I guess. Mine recently died on me as well as the mobo + PSU. I got a replacement d0 proc and the best it does is 3.8ghz @ 1.305v. It sucks...=(

I may be able to hit 4.0 with 1.35v though, haven't tried going that high with it yet.


----------



## richardbb85

about to spend the night redo my case(cable managment n stuff)


----------



## POLICE

CM 4-in-3 Device Module
i bought... very good .. nice and useful if you have got more than 5hdd


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
CM 4-in-3 Device Module
i bought... very good .. nice and useful if you have got more than 5hdd

Or if you want to remove the hard drive bays.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
hey I noticed mine wasn't correctly linked, just thought i'd mention it. here is the direct link to it. http://www.overclock.net/6433620-post814.html

Sorry, fixed!


----------



## BioHzrd

Allas it is one ! Expect a Build Thread later on !



















Excuse the mess still clean up lol !


----------



## jmcmtank

What, no disasters? How disappointing!







Looks great, that green theme is fab.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
What, no disasters? How disappointing!







Looks great, that green theme is fab.









Nope no at all !







well so far ne way lol !

Will get some better pics in the dark tonigh if im about !


----------



## FallenOne

Hello everyone, some nice cases you've got. Got mine on late April, but forgot to post the pics, and since then most of those have been lost somewhere. Just opened my case and got a few photos, and damn it's dusty. Gotta clean it asap.


















First pic taken during leak testing. I broke those brackets on EK multi-option and had to eventually hang it with zip-ties.
Also, I used blue food colouring on my loop, but now it seems it has been vanished somehow, anyone got any info on this? Oh, and add me to the club too









Edit: Hmmm...For some reason I can't see the images on this post, did I do something wrong? :S Well here are the urls.

Code:



Code:


http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4596580.jpg
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4596597.jpg


----------



## POLICE

BioHzrd cool







like it

my haf painting cooooming soon


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
BioHzrd cool







like it

my haf painting cooooming soon

I second this comment fully, very nice theme you have going there, black and green







.


----------



## nismo_usaf

looks nice Bio, i want to start WC soon, but dont know where to start haha.

i wnt that PSU!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
looks nice Bio, i want to start WC soon, but dont know where to start haha.

*i wnt that PSU!*

Sort of spoils his green theme? He should send it to me 'cos mine is all blue.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
looks nice Bio, i want to start WC soon, but dont know where to start haha.

i wnt that PSU!

Neither did i mate but got givin a lot of info off of here (this thread) then made a list of bits and ordered them up !

As for PSu its over kill but itll last me for ages as wont need to upgrade it any time soon







Roll on the DX11 Cards in Crossfire !!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Sort of spoils his green theme? He should send it to me 'cos mine is all blue.










Weesht you !


----------



## jmcmtank

On a serious note; I'll probably have to upgrade to something similar if I go SLI and that's the reason I didnt just turn the floor of the case backwards for my dual rad mod. It would have saved me ages of work but wouldn't leave any room for important things-like cables from the PSU.
Edit for pic;


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Neither did i mate but got givin a lot of info off of here (this thread) then made a list of bits and ordered them up !

As for PSu its over kill but itll last me for ages as wont need to upgrade it any time soon







Roll on the DX11 Cards in Crossfire !!!

thanks ill take a look into that xD

i had the same reasoning why i wanted that PSU, future proof. plus im getting another 280 if i can ever find one!







they decided to discontinue them


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenOne*


Hello everyone, some nice cases you've got. Got mine on late April, but forgot to post the pics, and since then most of those have been lost somewhere. Just opened my case and got a few photos, and damn it's dusty. Gotta clean it asap.


















First pic taken during leak testing. I broke those brackets on EK multi-option and had to eventually hang it with zip-ties. 
Also, I used blue food colouring on my loop, but now it seems it has been vanished somehow, anyone got any info on this? Oh, and add me to the club too









Edit: Hmmm...For some reason I can't see the images on this post, did I do something wrong? :S Well here are the urls.

Code:


Code:


http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4596580.jpg
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4596597.jpg


Added, welcome!


----------



## Tichinde

How easy is it to paint the inside of the side panels on the HAF?

Reckon I'd need some way to cover the fan grill on the fan side to not get anything on the outside of the case.
Plus what paint would I need to get a similar effect to the powder coat that I may (or may not) get on the inside.

What I want to avoid is getting the internals coated then seeing the metal through the mobo tray holes of the side panel.

Chomping at the bit to transfer the internals from my Aurora....


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tichinde* 
How easy is it to paint the inside of the side panels on the HAF?

Reckon I'd need some way to cover the fan grill on the fan side to not get anything on the outside of the case.
Plus what paint would I need to get a similar effect to the powder coat that I may (or may not) get on the inside.

What I want to avoid is getting the internals coated then seeing the metal through the mobo tray holes of the side panel.

Chomping at the bit to transfer the internals from my Aurora....









Don't bother painting the side with the fan; it's never visible. For the other side, just rub it down then prime and paint it with car paint. Very little of it shows but bear in mind the cables on the back of the mobo can scratch it.


----------



## AIpha

I plan on getting a HAF932 soon...


----------



## BioHzrd

Dont plan just do !


----------



## AIpha

I'll probably be joining this group...anyone have a recommendation on FAN filters for the 932?


----------



## `br4dz-

Add me please.

Definitely not the best looking one this thread, but it is a HAF 932 none the less, picture angles aren't the best either. As far as case modding went, there was little to none. Just switched the front 230mm fan out for the side panel 230mm fan, switched the rear 140mm fan for a Thermaltake A2018, added a 12" blue cold cathode (will probably add another), removed the tool-less expansion slot holders to replace them with thumbscrews (only had 6







) then added 2x 120mm fans on the side panel (don't have pics with the side panel on).

::Click to Enlarge::


::Click to Enlarge::


::Click to Enlarge::


::Click to Enlarge::


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *`br4dz-* 
Add me please.

Definitely not the best looking one this thread, but it is a HAF 932 none the less, picture angles aren't the best either. As far as case modding went, there was little to none. Just switched the front 230mm fan out for the side panel 230mm fan, switched the rear 140mm fan for a Thermaltake A2018, added a 12" blue cold cathode (will probably add another), removed the tool-less expansion slot holders to replace them with thumbscrews (only had 6







) then added 2x 120mm fans on the side panel (don't have pics with the side panel on).

::Click to Enlarge::


::Click to Enlarge::


::Click to Enlarge::


::Click to Enlarge::


Added, welcome!


----------



## BioHzrd

Touge Could you relink mine on the front page to this

http://www.overclock.net/6832244-post1939.html

Cheers


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
I'll probably be joining this group...anyone have a recommendation on FAN filters for the 932?

Filters r not recomended...
They would destroy the H.A.F feature pf the case...
Meaning they would seriously restrict airflow....


----------



## serialtoon

I just picked mine up at Frys for 114$ NEW! Add me plz!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
I'll probably be joining this group...anyone have a recommendation on FAN filters for the 932?

look at the first page there are 2 post on filters for Haf-932


----------



## dinik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Filters r not recomended...
They would destroy the H.A.F feature pf the case...
Meaning they would seriously restrict airflow....

i have filters inside...and the temps are the same as before! i have custom made mine filters...and they dont stop airflow









*FOR ALL: you can easelly create your own filters...and very chip...here is my tutorial...how to paint your case is down after that tutorial







* http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6368757

PS: maby the admins could link it on the first page









#


----------



## Blackhawk4

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post4911771

http://www.overclock.net/6332377-post703.html


----------



## ckybam3

OK so whats the easiest way to get the front bezel off to do a filter to the front fan like that dinik?


----------



## BioHzrd

Pull like a mother....im asuming your on about the bit ith the Coolermaster badge ?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
OK so whats the easiest way to get the front bezel off to do a filter to the front fan like that dinik?

Just tug it from the bottom, comes right off with one good pull. There should be a little gap underneath which allows for your hand to fit in so you can grab it.


----------



## BioHzrd

Fan controlers ? whos using what with there HAF ive got my Custom made one with my Nanoxia speed controlers Modded into the front 5.25 Bay mesh but considering another 3 for a Push Pull so need more knobs....lol


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Fan controlers ? whos using what with there HAF ive got my Custom made one with my Nanoxia speed controlers Modded into the front 5.25 Bay mesh but considering another 3 for a Push Pull so need more knobs....lol


I've got a Sunbeam Rheobus, 4 channel (20W per channel). And it works great for only $15.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Touge Could you relink mine on the front page to this

http://www.overclock.net/6832244-post1939.html

Cheers


Done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *serialtoon*


I just picked mine up at Frys for 114$ NEW! Add me plz!


Added, welcome!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dinik*


i have filters inside...and the temps are the same as before! i have custom made mine filters...and they dont stop airflow









*FOR ALL: you can easelly create your own filters...and very chip...here is my tutorial...how to paint your case is down after that tutorial







* http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6368757

PS: maby the admins could link it on the first page









#


Done!


----------



## theo.gr

I had a couple of hours free this evening so i thought i d clean up my HAF,reroute some cables and tidy up a bit...I also added some spare heatsinks (silver ones) from my musashi to some VRMs on my mobo i knew they get hot







Tell me what u think...




I also soldered a vMEM measuring point attached to the yellow sata connectors!


----------



## richardbb85

any tips to make the bottom look cleaner?


----------



## jmcmtank

You could turn the pump sideways so less of it shows. Some people have made covers to hide that area. Don't think you can see that part with the door closed?
Edit to add; actually you have space to mount the pump on the mobo tray; ie vertically.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


any tips to make the bottom look cleaner?


Cable sleeving will make it look less tangled and more neat.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falloutboy* 
cable sleeving will make it look less tangled and more neat.

+1


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falloutboy* 
cable sleeving will make it look less tangled and more neat.

+3


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


+1



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


+3


Thanks.

I finally got in the mood to take and post some pictures of my orange and red lit HAF but now I can't find the camera... well maybe later.


----------



## richardbb85

ty guys

i will work on it some more this week


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Just got a quick question about those bloody 5.25" drive clamps on the HAF for anyone who's painted their case.

How did you get them back on?! The only way I can see, unless I'm being a complete *noob*, is to kind of bend the metal flaps up and then bend them back down over the plastic clamp things?


----------



## FalloutBoy

I put the clamp over the bottom flaps and then pushed the top of the clamp down hard so i could push it back under the metal flap one side at a time. If you use a flathead screwdriver to push down it helps also. Just be carefull as its easy to chip the paint.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


any tips to make the bottom look cleaner?


If you want to go with a color theme, you can use acrylic sheets to partition off the bottom. I'm working on a bended wave to cover the bottom and side cable holes. When I get it done, I'll post. 
This is my first time working with the stuff and it's slow goings - lots of scrap pieces.


----------



## BioHzrd

They just slid in pritty much ! Just get them one end started then slide them through tis how i got all min in without a problem.


----------



## Tichinde

Letting someone else worry about that









My HAF has gone to be painted, should have it back next week.

Hopefully around the same time I get my motherboard back, since it died yesterday morning.
Got onto XFX, had a chat with their help and they've declared it knackered.

It's basically going up to post, flicks through the usual boot codes on the led display on the board, gets to FF.........and then goes through them all again.

Back to Ebuyer with it!!!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtickner1* 
Just got a quick question about those bloody 5.25" drive clamps on the HAF for anyone who's painted their case.

How did you get them back on?! The only way I can see, unless I'm being a complete *noob*, is to kind of bend the metal flaps up and then bend them back down over the plastic clamp things?

for all the mesh i would bend them back to place and use super glue


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtickner1*


Just got a quick question about those bloody 5.25" drive clamps on the HAF for anyone who's painted their case.

How did you get them back on?! The only way I can see, unless I'm being a complete *noob*, is to kind of bend the metal flaps up and then bend them back down over the plastic clamp things?


put them to the left of the tabs and slide them under the tabs. when you do, you've gotta lift up one side of it so that it won't scratch up your pretty new paint job


----------



## qiaowenqian

i am in


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qiaowenqian* 
i am in

What are those speakers you have? I acquired 2 of them but imo they suck, idk what theyre from though but they have no bass at all.

anyways, on topic, does anybody know how much of an airflow/temp difference there is if you replace side and top fan with a 4 & 2 120mm fans respectively?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beldecca* 
If you want to go with a color theme, you can use acrylic sheets to partition off the bottom. I'm working on a bended wave to cover the bottom and side cable holes. When I get it done, I'll post.
This is my first time working with the stuff and it's slow goings - lots of scrap pieces.

will keep that in mind


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


What are those speakers you have? I acquired 2 of them but imo they suck, idk what theyre from though but they have no bass at all.

anyways, on topic, does anybody know how much of an airflow/temp difference there is if you replace side and top fan with a 4 & 2 120mm fans respectively?


I dont know the answer to that but the stock fans are crap. Just remember if you replace with a ton of 120mm fans your case is bound to get louder. Thats why im sticking with the stock fans. The airflow is decent and its quiet. Eventually ill get a bunch of yate loons and fan controllers but that adds more mess.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qiaowenqian*


i am in


Welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


What are those speakers you have? I acquired 2 of them but imo they suck, idk what theyre from though but they have no bass at all.


The reason they don't produce bass is because the set comes with a subwoofer.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
The reason they don't produce bass is because the set comes with a subwoofer.

The two I got dont even have much midrange to them, Its possible theyre no good. I got them from an asset disposal, theyre being thrown out, so it is a legitimate possibility that they were broken.

oh and page 200


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
The two I got dont even have much midrange to them, Its possible theyre no good. I got them from an asset disposal, theyre being thrown out, so it is a legitimate possibility that they were broken.

oh and page 200









Yeah, there deffinitely something wrong there. I know that it is supposed to have a subwoofer with it too for the bass response.

Oh, yeah, WOOHOO!!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## NameUnknown

Well ive got them in a closet for now, ive got a pair of dell 2.0s from another asset disposal at work









Id still like to know though if ill see any noticable decrease in temps by changing out the 932s side and top fans for 120mm fans. 360cfm on the side and 180 on the top I would guess is better but Im not entirely sure.


----------



## qiaowenqian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
What are those speakers you have? I acquired 2 of them but imo they suck, idk what theyre from though but they have no bass at all.

anyways, on topic, does anybody know how much of an airflow/temp difference there is if you replace side and top fan with a 4 & 2 120mm fans respectively?

Just some crap speakers, for fun, logitech x530


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
What are those speakers you have? I acquired 2 of them but imo they suck, idk what theyre from though but they have no bass at all.

anyways, on topic, does anybody know how much of an airflow/temp difference there is if you replace side and top fan with a 4 & 2 120mm fans respectively?

4 S-Flex Gs on the side drop my GPU temps by ~3c. I might be replacing the top and back exhausts later.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Yay, 200.

Well i was wondering if anyone knew the size of the leds in the fans cause i want to do some colour changing...


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Yay, 200.

Well i was wondering if anyone knew the size of the leds in the fans cause i want to do some colour changing...


I know BioHzrd changed his out.
Bio, do you know the size??


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Page 200? Page 67 for me









I'll give the clamps a go when I get home from work. I hope it's as easy it sounds, bloody things should just screw in or something - but that would be too easy.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
I know BioHzrd changed his out.
Bio, do you know the size??










I used 5mm LED's on it, they were only 7k MCD so if you want bright go higher but 5mm is the size your looking for.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
I used 5mm LED's on it, they were only 7k MCD so if you want bright go higher but 5mm is the size your looking for.

Awesome job helping out Bio! +Rep!!


----------



## Blackhawk4

dang 200 pages. nice!







....crud 201


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


put them to the left of the tabs and slide them under the tabs. when you do, you've gotta lift up one side of it so that it won't scratch up your pretty new paint job


Legend. I got them in, I don't know what I was thinking before. I lost a bit of paint in the process though :'( Only a touch. Should be able to go over it by hand without it being too noticeable. Thanks!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


I used 5mm LED's on it, they were only 7k MCD so if you want bright go higher but 5mm is the size your looking for.


Thanks, loving your HAF to by the way. Can't wait to see more pics in your build log.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtickner1*


Legend. I got them in, I don't know what I was thinking before. I lost a bit of paint in the process though :'( Only a touch. Should be able to go over it by hand without it being too noticeable. Thanks!


You can touch it up with a black permanent texter and is its hardly noticable.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Thanks, loving your HAF to by the way. Can't wait to see more pics in your build log.

Could be waiting a while lol i really cant be arsed to write it up atm !









Comments appreciated though !


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Could be waiting a while lol i really cant be arsed to write it up atm !









Comments appreciated though !


Plz post some more pics then cause i've been toying with the idea of going with a green colour scheme and there really isn't many green HAFs around.


----------



## sintricate

Just took advantage of Microcenter's sale on the HAF and brought one home tonight. Now to swap everything out of my 900.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Just took advantage of Microcenter's sale on the HAF and brought one home tonight. Now to swap everything out of my 900.










congrats

anyone else found that blue power led too bright? about to unplug that led


----------



## Sil

heres mine


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sil*


heres mine










wow it should be nice....


----------



## richardbb85

wow Sil

nice nice rig

would be better if u could resize the pics down a lil, lol


----------



## Sil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheTurk*


wow it should be nice....


Thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wow Sil

nice nice rig

would be better if u could resize the pics down a lil, lol



thanks









changed the post so it has attachments now.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
congrats

anyone else found that blue power led too bright? about to unplug that led

There's a guide on the first page on how to switch them out. I did it and changed them to red.

Here ya go. *HAF 932 Red Power and HDD Activity LED How-To!*


----------



## Touge180SX

Yep, a guide by yours truly!









If any of the new owners want added, just ask!


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Plz post some more pics then cause i've been toying with the idea of going with a green colour scheme and there really isn't many green HAFs around.


I will do when i get some free time mate dont worry !


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I've got a Sunbeam Rheobus, 4 channel (20W per channel). And it works great for only $15.


Im looking for something to controle a few more fans as i will eventualy have 6 on the Rad alone !

Anyone with a 6-8 fan speed controler ??


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


congrats

anyone else found that blue power led too bright? about to unplug that led


i did , and i just changed that out for some low intesity red ones.


----------



## x2Fst4Ux

Subscribed* I should be getting one here soon!


----------



## x2Fst4Ux

Put me on the list! just performed the Transplant!


----------



## ckybam3

I do agree the blue LED's are way to bright. Why would Cooler Master put blue LED's on a case that has a red led fan? Also what size are the big fans? i was thinking of replacing them with the same size fans just better ones.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2Fst4Ux*


Put me on the list! just performed the Transplant!
























Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


I do agree the blue LED's are way to bright. Why would Cooler Master put blue LED's on a case that has a red led fan? Also what size are the big fans? i was thinking of replacing them with the same size fans just better ones.


230x30mm
Cooler Master HAF 932


----------



## Touge180SX

Well everyone, I got my new custom Danger Den Water Box Plus. Here is a link to my build log:

Touge180SX's Custom Danger Den Water Box Plus Build!!

I'm still a die hard HAF 932 lover and owner, so I'll keep this thread going as long as possible!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


I do agree the blue LED's are way to bright. Why would Cooler Master put blue LED's on a case that has a red led fan? Also what size are the big fans? i was thinking of replacing them with the same size fans just better ones.


they are 200mm fans and i haven't been able to find any anywhere, i was going to cut the side of my case and replace the window and mesh with one sheet of plexiglass, would 2 coats of Matte metal spray paint be enough to make it look like a pro finish? and add me to the list PLZ


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


they are 200mm fans and i haven't been able to find any anywhere, i was going to cut the side of my case and replace the window and mesh with one sheet of plexiglass, would 2 coats of Matte metal spray paint be enough to make it look like a pro finish? and add me to the list PLZ


Added!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Well everyone, I got my new custom Danger Den Water Box Plus. Here is a link to my build log:

Touge180SX's Custom Danger Den Water Box Plus Build!!

I'm still a die hard HAF 932 lover and owner, so I'll keep this thread going as long as possible!









NOOOO TRAITOR!!!!

lol JK looks like its gonna be shmexy


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
NOOOO TRAITOR!!!!

lol JK looks like its gonna be shmexy

Haha, I still have the HAF!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Haha, I still have the HAF!

yea but why did you go that route why didn't you go the same way that that other guy went (soz forgot ur name) and mod the bottom of the HAF to fit a 240 rad down the bottom


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
yea but why did you go that route why didn't you go the same way that that other guy went (soz forgot ur name) and mod the bottom of the HAF to fit a 240 rad down the bottom

I had two 240 rads inside the HAF already, just want something different now.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


I had two 240 rads inside the HAF already, just want something different now.










You should do some crazy mod to the HAF now to make up fro being lame and going to that torture rack thingy


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


You should do some crazy mod to the HAF now to make up fro being lame and going to that torture rack thingy










Haha, maybe!


----------



## KKfarmedkk

Hello Haf 932 guys










Got the case myself, its OK i think. Would rather pick CM atcs 840 tought








Am gone order some goodies tomorrow








Heres the order:

3 x Enermax Everest UCEV12 
3 x 3 Pin Y kabel 
3 x Yate Loon - D12SL-12 - 120mm 
1 x Arctic Silver 5 - 3,5 g 
1 x ArctiClean - 60ml Kit (2x30ml) 
1 x EK - Supreme LT - Acetal (S 775 & 1366)
1 x EK - Backplate - Intel i7/LGA1366 
1 x Laing DDC - 1T (10W) 
1 x XSPC Laing DDC Reservoir Top 
6 x Bitspower HF - Â¼" BSPP (GÂ¼) - Â½" (12mm) 
3 x MasterKleer - 15,9/11,1mm (7/16") 
8 x Slangeclips Ã˜ 15,0 - 17,8 mm 
1 x Feser One Cooling Fluid - 1L - UV Black/Blue
1 x XSPC RS360 - Black

I was going for Heatkiller LC but they where out of stock and as i saw on the test on this site the EK supreme lt performed equal to the heatkiller LC on the temps.

Its gone be sick i think









Actually i saw that i CAN buy heatkiller on another site but then i gotta buy TFC Xchanger or HW labs black ice GT Stealth 360 rad


----------



## Ice1987

Is the CM HAF 932's cut out for the motherboard cpu cooler backplate compatible with the Asus P6T Deluxe or will some cutting need to be done?


----------



## jmcmtank

Fits the P6T vanilla, although it's a touch out-the deluxe socket will be in the same place.


----------



## M4DM4N

Finally picked this case. And I gotta say that i'm in love. Everything on this case is win. I got it in prevision to some major water cooling in the next couple months.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M4DM4N* 
Finally picked this case. And I gotta say that i'm in love. Everything on this case is win. I got it in prevision to some major water cooling in the next couple months.

Awesome, would you like added?


----------



## KKfarmedkk

Bah, seems like i have to remove the motherboard to install the backplate









I havent done any cable management yet, but i will do when i get watercooling


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KKfarmedkk*


Bah, seems like i have to remove the motherboard to install the backplate










Looks like it with those long bolts coming in from the back. Once you have removed the mobo it might be an idea to drill a couple of holes in the tray to allow access to the bolts at a later date?


----------



## BioHzrd

Few more pics of mine as it stands.


----------



## cs_maan

That's sick!


----------



## HalfBrain

Sweet looking cases there fellas...this was my first build...havent got any picks of it yet..but I will as soon as i get the card reader in.


----------



## M4DM4N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Awesome, would you like added?

why yes please.


----------



## Mr. Mention

Add me too please ! Pics on the way soon.


----------



## B-roca

yea the idiots at cooler master should have cut that hole further down, I haven't seen a motherboard that lines up with ever


----------



## topgeek

Cleaning:

I'm interested to hear what my fellow HAF932 owners are doing to clean/dust/keep clean their cases.

About once a month I notice my side fan has a nice big ring of dust on the case so I pop it open...

Currently I'm using a can of "Dust off" compressed air and a vacuum hose but its a pain the butt to get the vaccum out every time I want to de-dust it.

I've had problem with dust killing fans on past PCs - including eating the fan out of my old Nvidia video card (wore out the bearings) - so I'm trying to be dilligent and keep this GTX275 dust free.

Suggestions?
Tips?

cheers,
Ed


----------



## Blackhawk4

look at the front page. it has two guides on what a couple of members have done about dust


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M4DM4N* 
why yes please.

Done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mention* 
Add me too please ! Pics on the way soon.

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
yea the idiots at cooler master should have cut that hole further down, I haven't seen a motherboard that lines up with ever

Doesn't line up on the Bloodrage either.


----------



## Jnesses

Can you turn the lights off on this case?

and is there anything i should get with it? like fans or extension cables, etc.?

also, will this keep my computer cooler than my 900?


----------



## mark3510

im starting to redo my haf 932 case but i noticed that the front 200mm fan were quite useless. i removed the hdd racks and cant feel any air coming through. when the case's closed, air from the 200mm fan comes out of the side vents...where's the high air flow in that?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jnesses* 
Can you turn the lights off on this case?

and is there anything i should get with it? like fans or extension cables, etc.?

also, will this keep my computer cooler than my 900?

Doesn't have lights mate; unless you mean the fan LEDs which you can't- you can mount a couple of cathodes on the door which should do the business. Only optional fan is the floor 120mm which might not fit depending on the size of your PSU. I went from a 900 to this case and the temps were not much different but things were a lot quieter.


----------



## Jnesses

I meant fan LED's,


----------



## jmcmtank

I think it's just the front fan which lights up anyway-mine were all removed ages ago. It's the power and HDD blue LEDs which will send you nuts!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Doesn't line up on the Bloodrage either.

yea it is a pretty dumb mistake by coolermaster, I mean whats the use of a hole that doesn't even line up with the cpu backplate its like a cable management hole thats covered by the motherboard


----------



## Dark Angel Jonas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
im starting to redo my haf 932 case but i noticed that the front 200mm fan were quite useless. i removed the hdd racks and cant feel any air coming through. when the case's closed, air from the 200mm fan comes out of the side vents...where's the high air flow in that?

that is true, i have a yateloon medium speed and compared to it the 230mm fan hardly pushes any air at all


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jnesses* 
I meant fan LED's,










why do you want to turn off the LED's? do you like the blue colour from the antec 900 if so you can just get some blue LED's and solder them in like I did have a look at the link in my sig


----------



## B-roca

lol I just found the photo of when I had just built my pc in my HAF and the power supply cables were way too short

I also decided to add some pics of what it looks like now and my room that got finished a little while ago


----------



## 3pic

Almost done with my first build...specs should be listed below. Here's a pic of it getting close... This is both my first computer build and obviously my first water cooling experience. The dye is going to be UV red and it's almost ready to pull out and test.. The front panel has been modified quite a bit and isn't done yet either but what do you think so far?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3pic*


Almost done with my first build...specs should be listed below. Here's a pic of it getting close... This is both my first computer build and obviously my first water cooling experience. The dye is going to be UV red and it's almost ready to pull out and test.. The front panel has been modified quite a bit and isn't done yet either but what do you think so far?


Good job 3pic! Did you paint or is it powder coated?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3pic*


Almost done with my first build...specs should be listed below. Here's a pic of it getting close... This is both my first computer build and obviously my first water cooling experience. The dye is going to be UV red and it's almost ready to pull out and test.. The front panel has been modified quite a bit and isn't done yet either but what do you think so far?


Its looking good. How did u get that same pattern of the top window on the bottom???


----------



## 3pic

I painted it myself with auto flat black...everything is black. I replaced the front fan with a black one that came with the case so I have no LED's on the system at all just a UV cc kit. I taped off the inside of some smoked polycarbonate and painted the silver lines by hand to match the top window...On the right side of the bottom window the case usually says HAF for high air flow but I painted over it in red to say HWF for high water flow. I know the pics aren't the greatest but i have about 30 or so during the build phase and I will put more up when it's finally complete. Just got back from Best Buy getting my monitor.


----------



## Touge180SX

*ALL,

Upon a request from a couple of users, I was asked if we could change this thread to an all HAF Owners thread (ie: 932 and 922). I think it is a good idea. I posted a poll, let me know what everyone thinks. The poll will close in 5 days. If it's positive, I will rename the thread to include both, if not, it will stay the same. Thanks everyone!

- Touge180SX*


----------



## Deano12345

I voted,it's nice to see some love for the baby brother lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


I voted,it's nice to see some love for the baby brother lol


LOL, it was Blackhawk that PM'd and said it was your idea, I like it!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


LOL, it was Blackhawk that PM'd and said it was your idea, I like it!


Thanks









I'm not really flying the HAF flag with a rig of my spec haha

That will change soon though,im going i7 in October (With an EVGA board probably)

Power !


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Few more pics of mine as it stands.























































Loving this green HAF... Awesome build Bio.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Loving this green HAF... Awesome build Bio.









Cheers mate way to change a tiny bit tomoz with the addition of 38mm Shrouds to the Rad and will prob have to move my Res down a slot for it to fit with good enough flow, also way to replace the 30Cm Cathods with smaller 10Cm along with a UV one to show off the Coolant.


----------



## 3pic

The majority of the people posting pics on this thread have shown pics of their water cooled rigs and case mods to go along with them...which has been extremely informative and fun to watch. When thinking about adding 922's to the thread, is it even possible to fit a liquid cooling system in a 922? or will we start seeing pics of 922 cases with a bunch of 120mm fans all over them????







that just doesn't sound exciting to me...


----------



## Deano12345

Yeah,you can internally WC a 922 as far as I know,what gear you can use I have no idea


----------



## buddyme

I'd like to get the 922. I have a question for those who have it.
Does megahalem w/ San Ace fit without removing the top fan?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hey Touge, if the HAF 922 was going to be included in this thread... and it looks like it will be, it might be a nice idea to seperate the 932 and 922 owners on the front page?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Hey Touge, if the HAF 922 was going to be included in this thread... and it looks like it will be, it might be a nice idea to seperate the 932 and 922 owners on the front page?


Great idea, I will do that! +rep for you!

Of course, 932 owners will be on top!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buddyme*


I'd like to get the 922. I have a question for those who have it.
Does megahalem w/ San Ace fit without removing the top fan?


It should fit fine,I'll measure the space between the fan and CPU cooler later


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buddyme* 
I'd like to get the 922. I have a question for those who have it.
Does megahalem w/ San Ace fit without removing the top fan?

I don't think there will be a problem with it fitting.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3pic* 
The majority of the people posting pics on this thread have shown pics of their water cooled rigs and case mods to go along with them...which has been extremely informative and fun to watch. When thinking about adding 922's to the thread, is it even possible to fit a liquid cooling system in a 922? or will we start seeing pics of 922 cases with a bunch of 120mm fans all over them????







that just doesn't sound exciting to me...

my haf932 has a total of 14 fans

8x 120mm
2x 60mm
1x 230mm
2x vga stock fan
1x 140mm fan

cant afford to WC my rig...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Great idea, I will do that! +rep for you!

Of course, 932 owners will be on top!









haha, I get this picture of the 932 sitting on a 922 and the weight of the big brother just crushing the smaller.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falloutboy* 
haha, i get this picture of the 932 sitting on a 922 and the weight of the big brother just crushing the smaller.

haha!


----------



## captlem66

I finished my build about 2 weeks ago, with an HAF932 case painted black all the way around, HE4850 with the accelero cooler on it, 850W power supply, foxconn bloodrage, 6gb or corsair 1600 mhz ram, 2 320gb in raid 0 hds, dvd rw drive, fan controller, media card reader, intel i7 920, water cooled. I have fallen on hard times my car needs major repair work done, and I am looking at any way to make money so my cpu is up for sale, I'll consider any offers, let me know if u need more pics of info, dont worry once I'm back on my feet the first thing I will buy is another HAF 932, I love mine. Has windows vista 64 bit, and office 2007 on it


----------



## lewisrl4x4

I get my HAF 932 Today!!!! Im super excited. Gonna paint the inside this weekend. Ill throw up some pics if I get a chance.

Rest of the comp from Newegg will be here on monday! Ill keep you updated on the build.

Also, could I get added to the list now.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewisrl4x4* 
I get my HAF 932 Today!!!! Im super excited. Gonna paint the inside this weekend. Ill throw up some pics if I get a chance.

Rest of the comp from Newegg will be here on monday! Ill keep you updated on the build.

Also, could I get added to the list now.









Done, welcome!


----------



## DanyL

Add me...
My HAF 932:




































Here is my LOG:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...some-mods.html


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanyL* 
Add me...
Here is my LOG:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...some-mods.html

Good looking HAF, great job!

You have been added and I linked your name to your build log!


----------



## 3pic

Here's a pic of my cooling system back out of the rig...running my 24 hour test now...won't be long!


----------



## kromesta

Im a new member here. I've finally completed my Haf 932 build. my first build. im new to pc building


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromesta* 
Im a new member here. I've finally completed my Haf 932 build. my first build. im new to pc building

Holy LED's batman









Nice build


----------



## mrscott

I'm about to set up my 932, add me to the list, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromesta* 
Im a new member here. I've finally completed my Haf 932 build. my first build. im new to pc building


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscott* 
I'm about to set up my 932, add me to the list, please.

Thanks.

Added and added, welcome!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscott* 
I'm about to set up my 932, add me to the list, please.

Thanks.

I cant wait to see pics


----------



## nismo_usaf

i have this really annoying vibration click either in the sidepanel or the top where the usb hub is








UGHHH!


----------



## Zoso77

Please add me to the list of HAF 932 owner/builders.

I just got mine, It will be my second build, I plan to go all blue inside. Will post a pic in a week or two. Now its off to Lowes for some paint!

Zoso77


----------



## topgeek

Question for my fellow HAF owners...

Why do some of you swap out the nice, quiet, large stock fans for multiple, louder, small fans?

One of main reasons I selected the 932 is that the large fans don't have to run so fast to move the air and hence the case overall is very quiet.

I have some other cases that have a dozen fans in them and they sound like freakin' jet planes....

Just curious.
Cheers!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topgeek* 
Question for my fellow HAF owners...

Why do some of you swap out the nice, quiet, large stock fans for multiple, louder, small fans?

One of main reasons I selected the 932 is that the large fans don't have to run so fast to move the air and hence the case overall is very quiet.

I have some other cases that have a dozen fans in them and they sounds like freakin' jet planes....

Just curious.
Cheers!

The smaller fans combined CFM (how much air is pushed) would be higher than the big fan


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topgeek* 
Question for my fellow HAF owners...

Why do some of you swap out the nice, quiet, large stock fans for multiple, louder, small fans?

One of main reasons I selected the 932 is that the large fans don't have to run so fast to move the air and hence the case overall is very quiet.

I have some other cases that have a dozen fans in them and they sounds like freakin' jet planes....

Just curious.
Cheers!

Just a matter of personal preference I guess. Plus sometimes you can get better cooling with four 120mm fans on the side than the 230mm, it depends though.


----------



## n3svaru

I have a 932


----------



## kevindd992002

Can somebody help me with my thread: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ndow-mesh.html ? Thanks


----------



## T D

I want in on the list!


----------



## NovaNab

Hey everyone ! I am also a proud owner of a HAF 932 I got it a few weeks ago and im just loving it







However as most ppl i dont like the fact that the inside is grey instead of black. So i decided to paint it, but i have a question. Do you guys think its necessary to pop out the rivets and disassemble the case completely?

Thnx


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
Hey everyone ! I am also a proud owner of a HAF 932 I got it a few weeks ago and im just loving it







However as most ppl i dont like the fact that the inside is grey instead of black. So i decided to paint it, but i have a question. Do you guys think its necessary to pop out the rivets and disassemble the case completely?

Thnx

For a proper 100% job then yes


----------



## Waveryder

Got my 932 yesterday here in the UK. I live 12 miles from Ebuyer.com who put the price up by Â£10 to Â£119 while I was ordering it...then they wanted Â£12 for next day delivery (their free delivery wouldn't have got here till next Thursday!). After I'd bitten the bullet and forked out Â£131, I then found one at ccl.com, who had it for Â£109, plus, despite being 70 miles away, only Â£6.99 for next day delivery, by the same courier company (operating out of the same depot) as Ebuyer......no contest, I cancelled the first order and saved Â£15! Apologies for all the facts and figures, just thought UK prospective buyers ought to know where to find a good deal.

Just got it up and running, after lifting the board and heatsink out of my old case in one go - frankly I'm stunned - my Q6600 Quad Core is running 8-10 degrees at idle cooler than in my Thermaltake Armor Jnr, and 15 degrees cooler under load; all this with a Zalman 9500. I'm waiting for a Coolermaster V8 to arrive any day now (UK buyers - Â£41 inc vat from comwales.com!). It is a big, big beast; I have 8Gb of Geil Black Dragon RAM, with red LEDs; the red LEDs on the case fan and the black finish make for one stealthy looking beast.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waveryder* 
Got my 932 yesterday here in the UK. I live 12 miles from Ebuyer.com who put the price up by Â£10 to Â£119 while I was ordering it...then they wanted Â£12 for next day delivery (their free delivery wouldn't have got here till next Thursday!). After I'd bitten the bullet and forked out Â£131, I then found one at ccl.com, who had it for Â£109, plus, despite being 70 miles away, only Â£6.99 for next day delivery, by the same courier company (operating out of the same depot) as Ebuyer......no contest, I cancelled the first order and saved Â£15! Apologies for all the facts and figures, just thought UK prospective buyers ought to know where to find a good deal.

Just got it up and running, after lifting the board and heatsink out of my old case in one go - frankly I'm stunned - my Q6600 Quad Core is running 8-10 degrees at idle cooler than in my Thermaltake Armor Jnr, and 15 degrees cooler under load; all this with a Zalman 9500. I'm waiting for a Coolermaster V8 to arrive any day now (UK buyers - Â£41 inc vat from comwales.com!). It is a big, big beast; I have 8Gb of Geil Black Dragon RAM, with red LEDs; the red LEDs on the case fan and the black finish make for one stealthy looking beast.

The HAF series are awesome coolers


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoso77* 
Please add me to the list of HAF 932 owner/builders.

I just got mine, It will be my second build, I plan to go all blue inside. Will post a pic in a week or two. Now its off to Lowes for some paint!

Zoso77


Quote:


Originally Posted by *n3svaru* 
I have a 932










Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
Hey everyone ! I am also a proud owner of a HAF 932 I got it a few weeks ago and im just loving it







However as most ppl i dont like the fact that the inside is grey instead of black. So i decided to paint it, but i have a question. Do you guys think its necessary to pop out the rivets and disassemble the case completely?

Thnx


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waveryder* 
Got my 932 yesterday here in the UK. I live 12 miles from Ebuyer.com who put the price up by Â£10 to Â£119 while I was ordering it...then they wanted Â£12 for next day delivery (their free delivery wouldn't have got here till next Thursday!). After I'd bitten the bullet and forked out Â£131, I then found one at ccl.com, who had it for Â£109, plus, despite being 70 miles away, only Â£6.99 for next day delivery, by the same courier company (operating out of the same depot) as Ebuyer......no contest, I cancelled the first order and saved Â£15! Apologies for all the facts and figures, just thought UK prospective buyers ought to know where to find a good deal.

Just got it up and running, after lifting the board and heatsink out of my old case in one go - frankly I'm stunned - my Q6600 Quad Core is running 8-10 degrees at idle cooler than in my Thermaltake Armor Jnr, and 15 degrees cooler under load; all this with a Zalman 9500. I'm waiting for a Coolermaster V8 to arrive any day now (UK buyers - Â£41 inc vat from comwales.com!). It is a big, big beast; I have 8Gb of Geil Black Dragon RAM, with red LEDs; the red LEDs on the case fan and the black finish make for one stealthy looking beast.

Welcome all of you, you've been added!


----------



## richardbb85

dang, thought i posted mine up here

add me plz


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
dang, thought i posted mine up here

add me plz

Done, welcome!


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
dang, thought i posted mine up here

add me plz

Get rid of that crappy emachine optical drive. I had mine like that too and it looks horrible.


----------



## reaper~

Add me plz..

HAF932 is the probably one of the best case I've ever worked on. Havne't done any real mod on it yet.. just tucked in the cables here and there, changed some of the fans, etc.










After seeing this thread, I wanted to paint the inside black.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Add me plz..

HAF932 is the probably one of the best case I've ever worked on. Havne't done any real mod on it yet.. just tucked in the cables here and there, changed some of the fans, etc.










After seeing this thread, I wanted to paint the inside black.









Welcome!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## kromesta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


Question for my fellow HAF owners...

Why do some of you swap out the nice, quiet, large stock fans for multiple, louder, small fans?

One of main reasons I selected the 932 is that the large fans don't have to run so fast to move the air and hence the case overall is very quiet.

I have some other cases that have a dozen fans in them and they sound like freakin' jet planes....

Just curious.
Cheers!


i was quite surprised how quiet my case fans turned out to be. My cooler fan which ive replaced with a thermaltake smart fan is more noticable. My graphic card is also much louder than my case fans, if its running at 60% or higher speed
Though i do have my case fans controlled by a fan controller. and its running at medium speed


----------



## MIGhunter

Add me plz


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Add me plz


Done!


----------



## MIGhunter

silly question about the front usb panel. My usb do not work. The one's on the MB work fine but the front panel don't. I went into bios and checked and all of the USB are set to "enabled".

Here is the original thread I started.


----------



## jmcmtank

I got sick and tired of my Primochill Typhoon 3 spewing coolant every couple of days so it is in the bin.







Went back to a single loop which meant looking for places for the pump and res.
























Had to use old discoloured tubing as the Typhoon had eaten all my new stuff!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Add me plz..

HAF932 is the probably one of the best case I've ever worked on. Havne't done any real mod on it yet.. just tucked in the cables here and there, changed some of the fans, etc.

After seeing this thread, I wanted to paint the inside black.










Now thats a nice setup.looks amazing


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Now thats a nice setup.looks amazing










Thank you.







Haven't done much to it though. That case just looks good all by itself.









I have more pics in my album (made it public) in case anyone cares to see more..


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Thank you.







Haven't done much to it though. That case just looks good all by itself.









I have more pics in my album (made it public) in case anyone cares to see more..


What are your temps like with V8 ?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


What are your temps like with V8 ?


39-42C idling (using RealTemp) and 71-74C when running Prime95 for a few hours. VCore @ 1.275.

Also I replaced the stock V8 fan with this one.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
39-42C idling (using RealTemp) and 71-74C when running Prime95 for a few hours. VCore @ 1.275.

Also I replaced the stock V8 fan with this one.

Wait isn't that the stock fan anyway?

Ah probably not but looks similar. Great looking rig there.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Wait isn't that the stock fan anyway?

Ah probably not but looks similar. Great looking rig there.

Thanks and nope, that's a different fan. Stock fan has lower CFM. Here's my V8 without its fan.











Oh well, just read somewhere that higher static pressure fan is better for the heatsink.. guess I can always swap it out later.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Thanks and nope, that's a different fan. Stock fan has lower CFM. Here's my V8 without its fan.











Oh well, just read somewhere that higher static pressure fan is better for the heatsink.. guess I can always swap it out later.

This is true, higher static pressure is great for that kind of heatsink...I would've went with a high speed yate loon or a scythe S-Flex.


----------



## Hyperion.

Hey guys add me please. I just ordered the case off newegg about 10mins ago, cant wait to get it.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


This is true, higher static pressure is great for that kind of heatsink...I would've went with a high speed yate loon or a scythe S-Flex.


Thanks for mentioning those.. I'll be sure to look into them.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*


Hey guys add me please. I just ordered the case off newegg about 10mins ago, cant wait to get it.


Done, welcome!


----------



## Deviance

I'm in.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deviance*


I'm in.


Done, welcome!


----------



## Tichinde

Woot! Should have my 932 back tonight so should be able to get pics up by the end of the week


----------



## topgeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
silly question about the front usb panel. My usb do not work. The one's on the MB work fine but the front panel don't. I went into bios and checked and all of the USB are set to "enabled".

Here is the original thread I started.

You've double checked to make sure your connectors aren't on upside down where you plugged them into your motherboard?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topgeek* 
You've double checked to make sure your connectors aren't on upside down where you plugged them into your motherboard?

I don't think they would allow to be plugged in upside down, that's why they have blocked off one pin so it can only fit in a certain direction.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I don't think they would allow to be plugged in upside down, that's why they have blocked off one pin so it can only fit in a certain direction.

What he said.


----------



## Tichinde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I don't think they would allow to be plugged in upside down, that's why they have blocked off one pin so it can only fit in a certain direction.


You'd be amazed how little resistance that one blocked pin will provide









How many USB headers does your motherboard have? Are you using any of them on an extra back plate that works?

On another note, I just picked up my case in my lunch break. Damn it looks awesome


----------



## kromesta

i have a question, my front panel headphone doesnt work. it has 2 connectors, i dont know where to plug the yellow colored connector. i think its the ac 97 or something like that my mobo is a gigabyte ex58 ud4p


----------



## Deano12345

Maybe your board isn't AC 97' compatible.

Try the HD audio connector


----------



## Hyperion.

Well the power supply i got seemed a little faulty so i sent it back and now my case is in the mail. Can anyone tell me if they have had any issues with the HAF? as in a bad usb or fan or anything? I ask because it might be a month before i get my parts back to test out the case that is already on its way.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*


Well the power supply i got seemed a little faulty so i sent it back and now my case is in the mail. Can anyone tell me if they have had any issues with the HAF? as in a bad usb or fan or anything? I ask because it might be a month before i get my parts back to test out the case that is already on its way.


I've had no problems at all with this case so I'm very happy!


----------



## FalloutBoy

I have a question for anyone with a 360 rad in the top of their case. I would think the fans would be blowing down from the top to take in cool air from outside the case, so what does this do to the air pressure in the case?? Do you have the side fan as an exhaust as well as the rear?


----------



## ViralHack

I have begun my new gaming rig... and of course went with a HAF 932.









Here's my work log:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...k-warning.html


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I have a question for anyone with a 360 rad in the top of their case. I would think the fans would be blowing down from the top to take in cool air from outside the case, so what does this do to the air pressure in the case?? Do you have the side fan as an exhaust as well as the rear?

I just left my side off!







But yes, the fans blowing in will mean you need more exhaust.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ViralHack* 
I have begun my new gaming rig... and of course went with a HAF 932.









Here's my work log:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...k-warning.html

Added, welcome!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


I just left my side off!







But yes, the fans blowing in will mean you need more exhaust.


What CFM did your fans have on your rad? Oh and what decibal rating... hehe


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


What CFM did your fans have on your rad? Oh and what decibal rating... hehe


They were medium speed yate loons and some crap fans!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hello,
couple quick questions.
I am disassembling my HAF right now, and I have broken WAY too many components over the years, so I figured I would ask since I am not seeing what I am missing.

1) I got the top screws out for getting the front outer trim off, how do I get that the the lower front bezel off?

2) The front bottom fan, I can't see how it is mounted, so having an issue about getting it out. But how do I get those red LED's out? I am going all black and blue for my color scheme and I want to have no LED or replace it with blue ones, how do I get them out without damaging things?

Thanks for the patients with the noob questions again


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Hello,
couple quick questions.
I am disassembling my HAF right now, and I have broken WAY too many components over the years, so I figured I would ask since I am not seeing what I am missing.

1) I got the top screws out for getting the front outer trim off, how do I get that the the lower front bezel off?

2) The front bottom fan, I can't see how it is mounted, so having an issue about getting it out. But how do I get those red LED's out? I am going all black and blue for my color scheme and I want to have no LED or replace it with blue ones, how do I get them out without damaging things?

Thanks for the patients with the noob questions again










1 - at the bottom of the front bezel, underneath it, there is a cutout you can stick ur fingers in then just pull it off. You wont break it. Then you can unscrew the rest of the side trims.

2 - after youve got the front bezel off you will see the 4 screws holding the front red fan in. So simply unscrew it and slide it out.


----------



## Tichinde

Popped my drives into the new case ready for today last night.

It shows the quality of attention to detail that they provide black stickers to go on the side of your drives so the spaces on the side of them are black.

Every time I look at this case I am more and more impressed


----------



## Deano12345

Yay,looks like the 922 will be included too

*Goes to take pics*


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
1 - at the bottom of the front bezel, underneath it, there is a cutout you can stick ur fingers in then just pull it off. You wont break it. Then you can unscrew the rest of the side trims.

2 - after youve got the front bezel off you will see the 4 screws holding the front red fan in. So simply unscrew it and slide it out.

Thankyou much! It is disassembled, I was a little gun shy just pulling, I have REALLY $^%&ed up some cases before when I thought they were a snap on/snap off type. Heading to work soon, but tomorrow (day off) I am going to start painting









What paint have you had good luck with for the plastic parts? I am going with a black and blue look, already know what I am using for the metal parts.

Also, anyone have a link for a good medium to darker blue LED I can fit in the front fan, as I REALLY am not interested in red?

Thanks again all.


----------



## Deano12345

http://eu.coolermaster.com/products/...te=264&id=6458

That should do the job.I cant seem to find any 230mm fans


----------



## BioHzrd

i know coolermaster do a Blue 230mm fan im sure one or two in here have them as for other brands as far as im aware no one else makes 230mm fans atm or atleast i cant source them


----------



## Deano12345

Another option would be to drop down to a different 200mm fan with a higher CFM like the Antec Big Boy


----------



## Hyperion.

I seen alot of blue LED and red LED HAF. Does anyone have their HAF with all green LED?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*


I seen alot of blue LED and red LED HAF. Does anyone have their HAF with all green LED?


Hai !


----------



## Deano12345

Nice Rig Biohzrd !

What is in the drive bay at the front,a UV reactive DVD drive ?


----------



## Hyperion.

ewww pretty !! i think i'll do mine in green aswell good to see some pictures of it. Thanks + rep


----------



## Deano12345

I know Touge hasn't changed the title yet but the poll has closed with a positive outcome for the baby brother so I'll be the first to post up my HAF 922 (I wont get a chance to upload them in the next few days so I'll do it now









I have big plans for this case in the next few months !


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


I know Touge hasn't changed the title yet but the poll has closed with a positive outcome for the baby brother so I'll be the first to post up my HAF 922 (I wont get a chance to upload them in the next few days so I'll do it now









I have big plans for this case in the next few months !



















^^ Nice! That's what I'll probably use on my next rig. I'm a CM fanboy. lol


----------



## Tr1p1ng

Just got my case today, I love it!


























Care to add me to the list?


----------



## 3pic

This is my first official post from my freshly assembled, water cooled HAF 932!!! more pics to come...


----------



## Touge180SX

*Ok everyone, voting is over and we are now officially the HAF 932/922 Owners Club. Please get the word out and change your sig code to reflect the change. They list is also split between 932 and 922 owners. Also, please read the first post for some information I put out. Thanks!

Since the original picture that was made for the top of thread doesn't apply anymore, I need someone to make a new one for the thread. Please throw some ideas my way!*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


I know Touge hasn't changed the title yet but the poll has closed with a positive outcome for the baby brother so I'll be the first to post up my HAF 922 (I wont get a chance to upload them in the next few days so I'll do it now









I have big plans for this case in the next few months !





































Added, welcome to our first 922 Owner!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng*


Just got my case today, I love it!


























Care to add me to the list?










Added, welcome!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


*Ok everyone, voting is over and we are now officially the HAF 932/922 Owners Club. Please get the word out and change your sig code to reflect the change. They list is also split between 932 and 922 owners. Also, please read the first post for some information I put out. Thanks!

Since the original picture that was made for the top of thread doesn't apply anymore, I need someone to make a new one for the thread. Please throw some ideas my way!*

Added, welcome to our first 922 Owner!

Sure, what case do you have though?


Says 932 on the box


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Says 932 on the box










Haha, thanks! Can't see pictures here on the computer at work, just a red "x", thanks for the help!


----------



## ViralHack




----------



## mrod

I love this freakin case


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Nice Rig Biohzrd !

What is in the drive bay at the front,a UV reactive DVD drive ?


No mate its my Res for the W/C loop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*


ewww pretty !! i think i'll do mine in green aswell good to see some pictures of it. Thanks + rep


Cheers mate


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


*
Since the original picture that was made for the top of thread doesn't apply anymore, I need someone to make a new one for the thread. Please throw some ideas my way!*


I know a guy who's great with photoshop.He could whip something up


----------



## Deano12345

Sorry for the double post,but has anyone who's on air cooling swapped out the top exhaust fans for multiple 120mm's and is it worth doing ?


----------



## PocketsKent

I've got a HAF 932








loving every second of it... except its so large i lost my little cousin in there.









I really want a good background to go with my HAF
anyone got any?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PocketsKent* 
I've got a HAF 932








loving every second of it... except its so large i lost my little cousin in there.









I really want a good background to go with my HAF
anyone got any?

Backround as in wallpaper ?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
I know a guy who's great with photoshop.He could whip something up

Awesome, let me know!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Awesome, let me know!









I'm talking to him now,were throwing ideas around


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Sorry for the double post,but has anyone who's on air cooling swapped out the top exhaust fans for multiple 120mm's and is it worth doing ?

I swapped my top fan out for 3 120mms and it moves a hell of alot more air! Looks nice too


----------



## Hanjin

Heres my 922


----------



## Fixt00l

Wow, a must-join club! i bought my High AirFlow 932 after a national OC championship and it feels like having a pro rig and being a pro! Kindly requesting to be added in the list of HAF932 owners...


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hanjin* 


Heres my 922

Side window...nice


----------



## Tichinde

Well, pics of mine are on hold.....

Everything is in there (by god there's so much space!!!) but there's a problem.

Looks like my PSU is dead and my spare Tagan 380W doesn't have the grunt (or connections for that matter) to run it.

2nd RMA in as many weeks.....









On cable management, mine looks horrible. How are others keeping everything tidy behind the motherboard tray??


----------



## Deano12345

Just take your time to pass cables through the pre drilled holes in the motherboard


----------



## kevindd992002

So, is there a more detailed guide on how to apply the pantyhose dust filter on case fans? The guide in the first post seems to be all pictures, lol.


----------



## Deano12345

http://www.overclock.net/6368757-post727.html

Try that one,its a bit more detailed


----------



## kevindd992002

Uhm, I'd prefer a pantyhose mod since I already bought one, I'm waiting for my fans now so I'm into reading a good guide on how to apply that mod.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PocketsKent*


I've got a HAF 932








loving every second of it... except its so large i lost my little cousin in there.









I really want a good background to go with my HAF
anyone got any?


*Cooler Master wallpapers.*


----------



## BioHzrd

Just ordered up some Black, Green & Red sleeving to do my PSU at some point, should be intresting !


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


http://eu.coolermaster.com/products/...te=264&id=6458

That should do the job.I cant seem to find any 230mm fans


This will fit in the front without having to drill the rivets and take the HDD bay out? The stock fan is flat n 2 sides to give you enough room to remove it.


----------



## BioHzrd

Dunno about the drilling part but it should fit in the front no bother as its only 200mm wide not 230


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I swapped my top fan out for 3 120mms and it moves a hell of alot more air! Looks nice too


I have 6 fans.... 3 below and 3 above my triple rad.







They move a LOT more than just the 230mm.








As a side note... it is a BIOTCH to try to get 12 screws in the fans on the 6 fan push pull setup on a triple rad. So what I did was screw in all 3 bottom ones pushing up then for the top pulling fans screw in the middle fan and the connecting middle screws of each left and right fan with smaller screws and then use the longer screws for only 4 end points.

DON'T try to use 12 long screws. It'll drive you bananas!


----------



## Silent_Hill

Hey Touge !!!

Please add me to the HAF932 list !!!
Appreciated !!


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ViralHack* 
I have 6 fans.... 3 below and 3 above my triple rad.







They move a LOT more than just the 230mm.








As a side note... it is a BIOTCH to try to get 12 screws in the fans on the 6 fan push pull setup on a triple rad. So what I did was screw in all 3 bottom ones pushing up then for the top pulling fans screw in the middle fan and the connecting middle screws of each left and right fan with smaller screws and then use the longer screws for only 4 end points.

DON'T try to use 12 long screws. It'll drive you bananas!


You using shrouds aswell mate ??


----------



## snow cakes

heres my HAFinator


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


You using shrouds aswell mate ??


Nah. Just 3 on bottom, then the res, then 3 on top. It pushes a LOT of air and looks good too.

Here's the fans I used:

COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CG-GP 120mm Green LED Case Fan - Retail


----------



## BioHzrd

Just sitting on a Push system atm addin 38mm Shrouds atm once i upgrade Graphics cards aain and include them in the loop ill add a set of pull fans n hope for the best !


----------



## PCpwnz

Hey Hey add me plz.


----------



## Deano12345

Any one here using 120mm Sythe Jyuni's,the 1900 RPM version.I thinking of tossing those where my 200mm is


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Looking for a recommendation, and this forum has knowedgable people with good taste







(Look is important here)

I am wanting a 5.25 bay temp monitor, preferably, black background with Blue text. All I need is 2 temp feeds, no fan controls.

Any ideas? Links please.


----------



## mocha989

I have it but its in pieces. It is about to be taken to a local powdercoater.


----------



## Deano12345

I'd say just go with a fan controller with a screen.

http://www.overclockersonline.net/im...umbs/tnbig.jpg

Although that will take up 2 5.25'' bays.Its Called the NZXT Sentry LX


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
I'd say just go with a fan controller with a screen.

http://www.overclockersonline.net/im...umbs/tnbig.jpg

Although that will take up 2 5.25'' bays.Its Called the NZXT Sentry LX


Looks interesting, I looked on their site and saw there is a single bay version. I am a little pressed for space, kinda nuts with this case haha. Honestly, I dont need one THAT fancy, but most I have seen are like that.

Any other good ones out there? All I am planning on plugging in is 2 water temp probes. I suppose if all come with like 4 probes, I might see if there is a way to show CPU temps on there with my mobo, gotta get it in first and see what i have for options.

Any other ideas out there?


----------



## Swifty

Pick me! Pick me! I'll add pictures when I get my camera back


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Looks interesting, I looked on their site and saw there is a single bay version. I am a little pressed for space, kinda nuts with this case haha. Honestly, I dont need one THAT fancy, but most I have seen are like that.

Any other good ones out there? All I am planning on plugging in is 2 water temp probes. I suppose if all come with like 4 probes, I might see if there is a way to show CPU temps on there with my mobo, gotta get it in first and see what i have for options.

Any other ideas out there?


http://www.peats.com/cgi-bin/catalog...=122&scid=6522

Aerocool do one(it seems to go into a 5.25'' bay).Unfortunatly I cant find any specs on it


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent_Hill*


Hey Touge !!!

Please add me to the HAF932 list !!!
Appreciated !!


Hey Silent, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCpwnz*


Hey Hey add me plz.


Done, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swifty*


Pick me! Pick me! I'll add pictures when I get my camera back


Done, welcome. I'll update your link once you get the pics up!


----------



## Inktfish

Shame that I'm on the list so late.
I'm one of the biggest HAF spammers there are on this forum.
Always thought this was the inactive thread :<


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Shame that I'm on the list so late.
I'm one of the biggest HAF spammers there are on this forum.
Always thought this was the inactive thread :<


Nope, we are quite active! Sorry it took so long to get you on the list.

Some people are not on because they never ask. Just saying that someone owns a HAF does not mean I will put them on the list. I need people to ask otherwise I won't add them.


----------



## snow cakes

ay touge i posted my pic, SIGN ME UP


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Anyone ever tested this? Pics and documentation are terrible, but it looks like it should work.
http://www.aerocool.us/peripheral/ea.../easywatch.htm

Thoughts?


----------



## 3pic

well...all I did was enable "dummy" over clocking in the BIOS and I got up to 3.35..not too bad for a start...I'd like to be over 4.0...hopefully soon!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Anyone ever tested this? Pics and documentation are terrible, but it looks like it should work.
http://www.aerocool.us/peripheral/ea.../easywatch.htm

Thoughts?

The first one I thought of is a 3.5" displaying 2 fans and temps http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...er-ace-35.html
and the second is 5.25" displaying 4 fans and temps http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...aster-525.html
Both by scythe and with blue displays.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ay touge i posted my pic, SIGN ME UP










Done, welcome!


----------



## kevindd992002

Count me in on the HAF 922 list


----------



## FalloutBoy

Question for anyone with a radiator in the top of their case, do you have the fans on a fan controller or straight into the PSU?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Fallout, I ALWAYS run my fans off of the PSU. I look for a fan thats noise level is one I can tollerate running at full speed, I prefer the Scythe fans, quiet and solid airflow.

Also, are you running push, pull or push/pull?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Fallout, I ALWAYS run my fans off of the PSU. I look for a fan thats noise level is one I can tollerate running at full speed, I prefer the Scythe fans, quiet and solid airflow.

Also, are you running push, pull or push/pull?


I'm on air but will be upgrading most of my system and going with water cooling very soon. Just doing some research and planning out what parts to go with. The waiting is driving me crazy. 
So far I'm just looking at fans and different CFMs and dBs so I haven't put much thought into push or pull or both. What do you thinks the best?
By the way, first lot of rep for your quick reply!


----------



## kevindd992002

In the department store, I can buy pantyhoses with thickness ranging from thinnest, middle, and thickest. Which of them would be the best bet for making a dust filter for my 230mm and 120mm fans? Lol..

Also, I really don't understand the guide in the first post on how to apply the pantyhoses, please help me







I hope someone could give more detailed pictures on this.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Count me in on the HAF 922 list









Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I'm on air but will be upgrading most of my system and going with water cooling very soon. Just doing some research and planning out what parts to go with. The waiting is driving me crazy.
So far I'm just looking at fans and different CFMs and dBs so I haven't put much thought into push or pull or both. What do you thinks the best?
By the way, first lot of rep for your quick reply!









Push/Pull is the way to go. Have the top pulling air from outside the case and the bottom sucking it through.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
In the department store, I can buy pantyhoses with thickness ranging from thinnest, middle, and thickest. Which of them would be the best bet for making a dust filter for my 230mm and 120mm fans? Lol..

Also, I really don't understand the guide in the first post on how to apply the pantyhoses, please help me







I hope someone could give more detailed pictures on this.

Thinest will still block the dust and have the least restriction.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Added, welcome!

Push/Pull is the way to go. Have the top pulling air from outside the case and the bottom sucking it through.

Thinest will still block the dust and have the least restriction.

What do you mean by least restriction? So you're actually suggesting I get the thinnest one?

Also, by default the HAF922 has a dust filter in the front fan right?

Won't pantyhose distort the beauty of LED lights?

Is that Push/Pull config you mentioned for the case itself? I though the top fan should be an exhaust and the bottom fan to be an intake?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I'm on air but will be upgrading most of my system and going with water cooling very soon. Just doing some research and planning out what parts to go with. The waiting is driving me crazy.
So far I'm just looking at fans and different CFMs and dBs so I haven't put much thought into push or pull or both. What do you thinks the best?
By the way, first lot of rep for your quick reply!









Push/Pull is generally the best bet. CFM will also depend on the radiator. Some have been engineered to work with low CFM/Pressure, some not as much. Keep in mind, my 1st from scratch system was on a 1st gen CM Stacker, with an OLD MRC220 rad with fans on top pulling, and sucking in from the vent underneath the chassis. FAR from an optimal design. And on a dinky loop with a small pump, I held an 8800 Ultra below 70c, severely upclocked while folding AND gaming at once.

It is always good to do your research and plan ahead, however as long as it is a descent design, you will do well. Don't shoot for getting the ZOMG YOU ROCK award from all of us on your first try.

That being said, what are you looking at for pump, rad, tubing, waterblocks, overclocking, coolant/additives?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Question for anyone with a radiator in the top of their case, do you have the fans on a fan controller or straight into the PSU?


My fans are running of my custom made fan controler


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


What do you mean by least restriction? So you're actually suggesting I get the thinnest one?

Also, by default the HAF922 has a dust filter in the front fan right?

Won't pantyhose distort the beauty of LED lights?

Is that Push/Pull config you mentioned for the case itself? I though the top fan should be an exhaust and the bottom fan to be an intake?


It will restrict airflow less, the more air the better.

I'm not sure about the dust filter as I don't own a 922, Deano?

Pantyhose will block the LED light a little but will still look good. Better than dust, that's for sure!









Push/Pull is in reference to fans on a watercooling radiator. Your right on the intake/exhause. Since hot air rises, put the exhaust on the top and back and intake on the fron and sides/bottom.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok









In applying the pantyhose, do I need to stretch it as tight as I can? I'm thinking that that would make the holes of the hose bigger.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Ok









In applying the pantyhose, do I need to stretch it as tight as I can? I'm thinking that that would make the holes of the hose bigger.

No,the front filter doesn't have a filter as standard


----------



## kevindd992002

Really? Damn, I thought it had one. I read somewhere that the HAF922 have it as a standard in the front. Anyway, how do you disassemble the front panel?

EDIT: This site: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/716 shows that it has a dust filter in front including the bays.


----------



## Deano12345

Im not 100% sure,stick your hand in between the HDD bay and the fan and see if it does

And IIRC the plastic section at the front just pops off and you'll have 4 screws to unscrew


----------



## kromesta

hey guys. my pc sometimes shuts itself off like the power went out. I think i know why, i think im having a shorting problem on my mobo because my cpu cooler back bracket is touching the mobo frame panel. i know you need the spacers screw to prevent mobo touching the metal frame, but it doesnt stop my cpu cooler bracket from touching the frame because it doesnt allign in the hole. Has anyone else experience this with a haf 932 case and gigabyte ex58- ud4p mobo

I know its an easy solution, just the the hole bigger. but i want to make sure this is the reason to why my pc sometimes shuts down.


----------



## Deano12345

Yeah,those cables touching the bracket would create a short.Just cable tie the offending cables to one of the notches on the frame or route them around and secure them by using masking tape


----------



## kromesta

im currently running my pc out of the case. it seems fine. no crashes or shut down. i think theres is a short circuit caused by my case. ill try to cable manage my cables too. Do you guys think its a good idea to cut the hole bigger so the brackets arent in contact with the metal frame tray.


----------



## Deano12345

No need to go cutting up your case,just manage your cable around the hole like I said in my post


----------



## kromesta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


No need to go cutting up your case,just manage your cable around the hole like I said in my post


so the brackets and nuts doesnt cause short circuit. alright give me a min to put it all in. ill be back with update


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Really? Damn, I thought it had one. I read somewhere that the HAF922 have it as a standard in the front. Anyway, how do you disassemble the front panel?

EDIT: This site: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/716 shows that it has a dust filter in front including the bays.


I'm not sure about the 922, but the 932 has a spot on the bottom where you grip the front panel then just pull, its just clips.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromesta*


so the brackets and nuts doesnt cause short circuit. alright give me a min to put it all in. ill be back with update


If that doesn't fix it, it will be the bracket touching the case which will definitely cause a short.


----------



## kromesta

ok moving the cables didnt work. it still shuts down. i figure its the metal bracket touching the metal tray. im going to have to cut it


----------



## Mondemor

Hello ,

Sorry for my bad English. I will buy a HAF 932 and I want to know if have enough space to mount an i7 + Noctua.

I heard that Cooler Noctua collides with the HAF , Is this true?

Thx !!


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mondemor*


Hello ,

Sorry for my bad English. I will buy a HAF 932 and I want to know if have enough space to mount an i7 + Noctua.

I heard that Cooler Noctua collides with the HAF , Is this true?

Thx !!


You could hide a small child in the HAF 932 so yeah i'm sure you can.

My haf 932 gets here today i'll take pictures of the unbox lol. I only have a webcam so they wont be top notch.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mondemor*


Hello ,

Sorry for my bad English. I will buy a HAF 932 and I want to know if have enough space to mount an i7 + Noctua.

I heard that Cooler Noctua collides with the HAF , Is this true?

Thx !!


I had no issues with the Tuniq tower in my case to start with and that thing is freaking HUGE ! so im sure youll be fine mate !


----------



## kromesta

everything is working now. the backplate caused grounding issue. needed to cut the hole on the tray bigger.


----------



## TrodgeSmiper

I have a 932 HAF, how do I join this club?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrodgeSmiper* 
I have a 932 HAF, how do I join this club?

Be nice and ask


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrodgeSmiper*


I have a 932 HAF, how do I join this club?


You must pass our Gauntlet Challenge


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Added, welcome!

Push/Pull is the way to go. Have the top pulling air from outside the case and the bottom sucking it through.

Thinest will still block the dust and have the least restriction.










Damn you!!! DAMN YOU!!! You made me just realize I mounted my fans backwards on my triple rad. It's pulling from inside the case and pushing out...







Oh well. Easy fix with a screwdriver. lol The 4 on the door will be pushing all the hot air out of the case as well as the back fan.

Thanks for jarring my memory.... damn you.


----------



## Hyperion.

Is there anyways i can change out the blue led power light on the case to a green or red?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*


Is there anyways i can change out the blue led power light on the case to a green or red?


Page 1 just above the pics there is a guide.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*









Damn you!!! DAMN YOU!!! You made me just realize I mounted my fans backwards on my triple rad. It's pulling from inside the case and pushing out...







Oh well. Easy fix with a screwdriver. lol The 4 on the door will be pushing all the hot air out of the case as well as the back fan.

Thanks for jarring my memory.... damn you.










My top rad blows out the top and my bottom rad blows out the bottom!


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


My top rad blows out the top and my bottom rad blows out the bottom!


Yeah but I don't want to pull hot air through my top triple rad since it's the CPU loop. The bottom double rad will be pulling in from the front and into the case so I need to have the 4x case blowing out. I'm sure the fans should be able to handle it.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

It isn't *always* a big deal to have your fans pulling in vs pushing out. What is the ambient case temp vs room temp? Some times its huge, but others not much. I tested it both ways on my old case, and there was almost no difference.
Not saying it's right or wrong, just it frequently is not a show stopper.


----------



## Hyperion.

Just got my HAF 932 in about 20mins ago. And boy did i love watching the UPS man pull something trying to unload this monster. I have to say i loved the videos of it but now that i have it out of the box... I am in love i am prob going to sleep with it tonight. Such a sexy case and it came with no dints or scraches or anything. I took a few pictures for you guys but sadly my good camera is messed up so i used a web cam.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


It isn't *always* a big deal to have your fans pulling in vs pushing out. What is the ambient case temp vs room temp? Some times its huge, but others not much. I tested it both ways on my old case, and there was almost no difference.
Not saying it's right or wrong, just it frequently is not a show stopper.


My ambient is always cooler in the apartment so it's better to pull air into the case. It pulls a LOT of air too. Just changed out the direction. Check it out.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrodgeSmiper*


I have a 932 HAF, how do I join this club?


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*









Damn you!!! DAMN YOU!!! You made me just realize I mounted my fans backwards on my triple rad. It's pulling from inside the case and pushing out...







Oh well. Easy fix with a screwdriver. lol The 4 on the door will be pushing all the hot air out of the case as well as the back fan.

Thanks for jarring my memory.... damn you.










No problem!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*


Is there anyways i can change out the blue led power light on the case to a green or red?


Follow my guide at the bottom of the first post!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*


My ambient is always cooler in the apartment so it's better to pull air into the case. It pulls a LOT of air too. Just changed out the direction. Check it out.



















Just like what was said, it depends on the ambient temp of outside vs inside. On most computers though, it will be warmer inside the case than outside. Also, pushing air into the case will help cool other stuff down as the air coming out of the rad is not that hot!


----------



## kevindd992002

Is this: http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=ODU= needed in every case to cool the GPU more?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Is this: http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=ODU= needed in every case to cool the GPU more?


No, I don't think that does crap! The best way to cool your GPU's is too add 4 120mm fans to the side panel blowing in.


----------



## PocketsKent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


No, I don't think that does crap! The best way to cool your GPU's is too add 4 120mm fans to the side panel blowing in.


Or get an aftermarket GPU cooler...
alternatively... watercooling
those slots mounted fans but less then flapping your hands at the card


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


No, I don't think that does crap! The best way to cool your GPU's is too add 4 120mm fans to the side panel blowing in.


The space between my 8800s gets so hot I could bake biscuits!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PocketsKent*


Or get an aftermarket GPU cooler...
alternatively... watercooling
those slots mounted fans but less then flapping your hands at the card


Yeah, that is the best way, especially water. If you want to do something that doesn't require changing the card any though, fans on the side panel will help quite a bit from what I have heard.


----------



## PocketsKent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Yeah, that is the best way, especially water. If you want to do something that doesn't require changing the card any though, fans on the side panel will help quite a bit from what I have heard.


true, side panel fans blowing cool air across the mother board is better than a 30mm fan breathing on the gfx cards cooling case, isnt going to achieve much.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok thanks for the input










I was able to do the pantyhose mod in the guide in the first post and tried it on the intake side of the fan. As expected I've experienced a prob where the zip-tied part is interfering with the spin of the fan.

Now, is there a way to keep the zip-tied on the part on the edge/rim of the fan? As you may know, the filter should always be placed in the intake side of fans to minimize the dust going through the fan blades.

Is there a workaround on this?


----------



## jmcmtank

Daisy-chained ties around the rim will hold a piece of material in place.


----------



## kevindd992002

I don't get what you mean.


----------



## kevindd992002

I just don't know how this guy made his pantyhose mod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH1Cs...layer_embedded


----------



## jmcmtank

Make a circle of zip-ties;


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok, and then? How will you stretch the material?


----------



## jmcmtank

Tighten the zip-ties enough to hold the material then pull the material towards you and tighten the ties a lot when the material is taught enough.
Or you could just put up with my original method!


----------



## kevindd992002

I still don't get how would you able to tuck the center zip-tied part of your original method to the rim of the fan


----------



## Domin0

Hi all








Im a proud owner of HAF (going to post some pics later)
It awesome to see alot of people out there like myself love there HAF case








Add me when ya got time.
Pics coming soon


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
I still don't get how would you able to tuck the center zip-tied part of your original method to the rim of the fan









That wouldn't work; you would just use a big piece of material. There would be nothing to catch the fan then.


----------



## BioHzrd

Strecht it over the side you want it on then have enough at each corner for the Zip ties to get a good hold on it simple as that.


----------



## br4d

Hey,

Here's my HAF.
Old pictures, i sold my old radiator, MO-RA 2 Pro with 9 fans are coming. 

URL














































Hope you love it. 

br4d

(add me please)


----------



## kevindd992002

I just tried stretching it to the side, the opposite of that side wouldn't just hold the fabric enough and thus always slips out.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br4d*


Hey,

Here's my HAF.
Old pictures, i sold my old radiator, MO-RA 2 Pro with 9 fans are coming. 

URL

Hope you love it. 

br4d


That res placement is very original; defo the highest part of the loop! Is that a Swiftech pump/waterblock in the bottom-just the pump in use?


----------



## br4d

It's a hungarian water block (*lol*, bad english, sorry), Tody56 v3 1366. Very good, big performance, and good price. The pump is Laing DDC.

Here is a picture from the block:


----------



## jmcmtank

I can see it's a DDC now you pointed it out! Nice waterblock.


----------



## br4d

Thank you man, I like it too! )


----------



## BioHzrd

932's just have to be Watercooled !!!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br4d*


Thank you man, I like it too! )


Nice Setup,very clean


----------



## br4d

Thank you! ;-)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice setup you got there! why didnt you place the pump a little higher? now it has got to pump up the fluid kinda high... anyways, i like it, nice place for the res!


----------



## Hyperion.

I plugged in my new HAF 932 and i like the red fan i didnt think i would. Does anyone have any pictures with red led side fan/fans but not a but load of red leds in the middle of the case lighting up the drive ports?


----------



## chozandrias76




----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domin0*


Hi all








Im a proud owner of HAF (going to post some pics later)
It awesome to see alot of people out there like myself love there HAF case








Add me when ya got time.
Pics coming soon


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br4d*


Hey,

Here's my HAF.
Old pictures, i sold my old radiator, MO-RA 2 Pro with 9 fans are coming. 

URL

Hope you love it. 

br4d

(add me please)


Nice stuff, especially the res placement!

By the way, great pictures! What camera and professional booth?

Oh yeah, you've been added too!


----------



## br4d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Nice stuff, especially the res placement!

By the way, great pictures! What camera and professional booth?

Oh yeah, you've been added too!










Thank you very much! The pictures made with Olympus FE-45 in the kitchen (*lol* it isn't j/k), and the background's Photoshoped. :-D


----------



## mrod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*


I plugged in my new HAF 932 and i like the red fan i didnt think i would. Does anyone have any pictures with red led side fan/fans but not a but load of red leds in the middle of the case lighting up the drive ports?


Like this ???


----------



## PocketsKent

i really need help with my cable management... *sigh*
pics soon


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PocketsKent*


i really need help with my cable management... *sigh*
pics soon


I...the cable management fanatic shall help







.


----------



## losttsol

I can officially be removed from this list. I loved my HAF, but I had to sell it and get a smaller mid tower. The HAF rocks and more power to all of you who still have it. It is a beast, but really gives the most bang for the buck of any full tower, air or water cooled.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I can officially be removed from this list. I loved my HAF, but I had to sell it and get a smaller mid tower. The HAF rocks and more power to all of you who still have it. It is a beast, but really gives the most bang for the buck of any full tower, air or water cooled.


I like the mid tower you chose


----------



## Robilar

A couple of recent pics


----------



## cs_maan

Here's some updated pics.



















After some upgrades.


----------



## kevindd992002

I bought a coolermaster 120mm red led fan r4-l2r-20cr-gp.. Is it normal for the fan to produce a little "grilling sound" at the instance you turn off and turn on the fan? That is when the fan isn't operating at full speed. When it operates at full speed, that sound doesn't exist. The fan is operated as a bottom fan, so it is parallel with the ground.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I bought a coolermaster 120mm red led fan r4-l2r-20cr-gp.. Is it normal for the fan to produce a little "grilling sound" at the instance you turn off and turn on the fan? That is when the fan isn't operating at full speed. When it operates at full speed, that sound doesn't exist. The fan is operated as a bottom fan, so it is parallel with the ground.


Can you make a video of it,it sounds like a vibration,did you use anti vibe mounts ?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br4d*


Thank you very much! The pictures made with Olympus FE-45 in the kitchen (*lol* it isn't j/k), and the background's Photoshoped. :-D


Awesome, I have to try that! I have photoshop but I suck with it, what tool did you use to do that?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I can officially be removed from this list. I loved my HAF, but I had to sell it and get a smaller mid tower. The HAF rocks and more power to all of you who still have it. It is a beast, but really gives the most bang for the buck of any full tower, air or water cooled.


Ok, glad you liked it though!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Can you make a video of it,it sounds like a vibration,did you use anti vibe mounts ?


Ok, I'll try..


----------



## br4d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Awesome, I have to try that! I have photoshop but I suck with it, what tool did you use to do that?


It's not so easy, I dunno explain. I selected the background, and deleted. It's hard, if the background is not white, sooo... This work isn't 5 minutes.
I have got Adobe Photoshop CS2, and I selected the background with Pen Tool.


----------



## kevindd992002

Here it is:

http://rapidshare.com/files/27013002...09015.mp4.html

Nope, I didn't use anti vibe mounts since all of HAF 922 case fans seem to have no problems with ordinary screws?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Here it is:

http://rapidshare.com/files/27013002...09015.mp4.html

Nope, I didn't use anti vibe mounts since all of HAF 922 case fans seem to have no problems with ordinary screws?


The problem is that loud sound about 75% through right ?

That's not good,although it does go away.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah you're right. So do you recommend I get a replacement for this?


----------



## Deano12345

I'm going to take a bit of a guess here and say its a problem with the bearing.Send it back anyway.If you bought it from a shop,get a refund and go with a different fan.The CM fans aren't bad,but there are better fans out there


----------



## kevindd992002

So you think it's normal with the CM fans?


----------



## Deano12345

No,I think that fan is defective in some way.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok. It's just that the fans that I'm accessible to is a 120mm CMs and a 140mm Xigmatek.


----------



## Deano12345

Oh,just get another CM then


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok







Are they always better than those 140mm Xigmateks?


----------



## Deano12345

Link me to both and I'll tell you


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Link me to both and I'll tell you










http://www.xigmatek.com/product/acce...lf-f1453.php#3

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2913


----------



## Deano12345

The specs on that CM fan don't look right at all.I mean 19 db for 90 CFM is stupidly good.Either looks good though

Time for a question of my own.How loud will 4 Ultra Kaze's be.I'm thinking about getting a Q9550,a Noctua CPU cooler (the name escapes me),4 of the 3k Kaze's and a nice fan controller.I'll be mounting the Kazes in push pull on the heatsink and 2 up top where the 200mm is and the 200mm from the top will probably go on the side panel.I'll probably be running the Kaze's at a slow speed day to day,but when I want to show off they will go to 3k.

So are the Kazes decently quiet when ran at about half speed ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah many people are saying that 19 dBA is insanely false for 90CFM and 2000RPM. But the prob is the Xigmatek only has 63.5 CFM.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Yeah many people are saying that 19 dBA is insanely false for 90CFM and 2000RPM. But the prob is the Xigmatek only has 63.5 CFM.

I'm running 4 of the CoolerMaster R4 fans and the specs are false. They are a lot louder that 19dBA but will quiet enough to deal with but they do move a massive amount of air, I love mine!


----------



## Domin0

Here's some pics of mine


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
I'm running 4 of the CoolerMaster R4 fans and the specs are false. They are a lot louder that 19dBA but will quiet enough to deal with but they do move a massive amount of air, I love mine!

Do you experience the same problem in this video?

http://rapidshare.com/files/27016469...09015.mp4.html

You will hear a weird sound at about 75% of the video where I power down my system.

Also, when you bought these fans, are they packaged like this: http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=3967561 ??


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *br4d* 
It's not so easy, I dunno explain. I selected the background, and deleted. It's hard, if the background is not white, sooo... This work isn't 5 minutes.
I have got Adobe Photoshop CS2, and I selected the background with Pen Tool.

Awesome, thanks! Guess I'm gonna have to play around with it and learn!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Do you experience the same problem in this video?

http://rapidshare.com/files/27016469...09015.mp4.html

You will hear a weird sound at about 75% of the video where I power down my system.

Also, when you bought these fans, are they packaged like this: http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=3967561 ??

Nope, mine don't make that sound at all and yes, they came packaged just like that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Awesome, thanks! Guess I'm gonna have to play around with it and learn!

Nope, mine don't make that sound at all and yes, they came packaged just like that.

Ok, so my fan must've been a defective one.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Ok, so my fan must've been a defective one.

That's what it sounds like to me. Take it back and get a replacement.


----------



## kevindd992002

Will do. I hope the replacement I get won't have this irritating sound!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Will do. I hope the replacement I get won't have this irritating sound!


Did you only buy one when you got it?


----------



## kevindd992002

Yes, I only bought one for my HAF 922 bottom fan. So I don't have another unit to compare the defective fan with.


----------



## Deano12345

Woo !

I finally found an Irish site that sells the Megahalems









They also have the 190CFM Deltas


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Woo !

I finally found an Irish site that sells the Megahalems









They also have the 190CFM Deltas










Gratz man !


----------



## Deano12345

Its only taken me since January,they also stock a full range of Thermalright cooling gear too


----------



## Romel

wow, im glad i'm not the only one whos really inlove with HAF 932, please add me to your list..thanks


----------



## kromesta

i thought id show whats inside my rig. Its not the greatest cable management job. oh well


----------



## Deano12345

Nice Rig Kromesta


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romel* 







wow, im glad i'm not the only one whos really inlove with HAF 932, please add me to your list..thanks

Done and welcome to OCN Romel!


----------



## KKfarmedkk

U guys that have 4 fans on the sidepanel, how u connect them? Quad 3pin connector?


----------



## kromesta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KKfarmedkk*


U guys that have 4 fans on the sidepanel, how u connect them? Quad 3pin connector?


i have my 4 fans 3pin connected into 4pin molex then connected all the 4pins molex together..


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KKfarmedkk*


U guys that have 4 fans on the sidepanel, how u connect them? Quad 3pin connector?


Daisy chain them together. Cut and strip the connector off of the fans and join them all into one molex or fan connector.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKfarmedkk* 
U guys that have 4 fans on the sidepanel, how u connect them? Quad 3pin connector?

Im using the Sunbeam Rheobus fan controller.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I'm cable managing my case as its being upgraded with new parts and I want it to look really really clean. So far it looks great but I can't figure out how to hide the cables that go to the dvd drive and fan controller??? Can anyone show me a picture of their hidden cables in that department???


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I'm cable managing my case as its being upgraded with new parts and I want it to look really really clean. So far it looks great but I can't figure out how to hide the cables that go to the dvd drive and fan controller??? Can anyone show me a picture of their hidden cables in that department???

Ill post pics ina sec of mine.


----------



## CatfishSoup

hey, i wouldnt mind joining.. hopefully i am doing this right









here is my rig








HAF 932 









this one got a bit blurry, though i had a slow shutter speed, and i didnt want to use flash, and was too lazy to tripod it or something.. so i used my leg.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup* 
hey, i wouldnt mind joining.. hopefully i am doing this right










You did it exactly right, welcome!


----------



## kromesta

whats the best. unoticable and effective way for dust filtering on the side panel?
Ive used stocking for the front 230mm fan. i added the stocking to the mesh then screwed the mesh back in. its very unoticable.
Today i cleaned out the dust off the stocking. i have to say. it was pretty damn dusty, the fan was reasonibly clean.


----------



## mrod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KKfarmedkk*


U guys that have 4 fans on the sidepanel, how u connect them? Quad 3pin connector?


This is what i used , im running eight fans (two per channel) on the rheobus fan controller....

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=257

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1311


----------



## Deano12345

Pre Sleeved cables are win.

Nice Rig CatfishSoup


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup*


hey, i wouldnt mind joining.. hopefully i am doing this right









here is my rig








HAF 932 
~PIC~

this one got a bit blurry, though i had a slow shutter speed, and i didnt want to use flash, and was too lazy to tripod it or something.. so i used my leg.









~PIC~


do some cable management and swap out the red led's in the front for some blue ones


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
do some cable management and swap out the red led's in the front for some blue ones

the only real cables you see there is just one fromt he big fan on the side, so i put a Uv reactive sleeve on it, and then the pre sleeved cable for my cathodes.. didnt have enough slack to hide it







though the cable management isnt too shabby. maybe the pic makes it look like a mess, but its spacious


----------



## Tr1p1ng

What I've been working on for the past few days-

















































































I just got everything back together tonight but I didnt get any pics when I was finished.








I know I need to make a build log but I dont know what to call it lol.


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng* 
What I've been working on for the past few days-

















































































I just got everything back together tonight but I didnt get any pics when I was finished.








I know I need to make a build log but I dont know what to call it lol.










i would have loved the HAF even MORE if the inside was black! i would do without the white, but man, it would just make everything blend so nicely all black!.

REP


----------



## Tr1p1ng

Thanks, I just wanted to be a little different thats why I went with the white.








I started to paint it a anodized orange color but I couldnt find the paint I wanted anywhere so I just went with white lol. Returned the rep btw.


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng* 
Thanks, I just wanted to be a little different thats why I went with the white.








I started to paint it a anodized orange color but I couldnt find the paint I wanted anywhere so I just went with white lol. Returned the rep btw.









orange?!?! that would have been interesting! but it would have to be the perfect orange. and so .. how did you do this one exactly?

and thanks


----------



## TheTurk

very nice paint job congrats
(now if i can trust myself with painting i would do the same except the white parts would be neon green mmmm )


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheTurk* 
very nice paint job congrats
(now if i can trust myself with painting i would do the same except the white parts would be neon green mmmm )









ohh great idea! .. i wish i could paint too haha! maybe black and some crazy orange? or red


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng* 
Thanks, I just wanted to be a little different thats why I went with the white.








I started to paint it a anodized orange color but I couldnt find the paint I wanted anywhere so I just went with white lol. Returned the rep btw.









Immensely clean job on the painting,very well done

+Rep


----------



## kevindd992002

The case fans of my haf922 are as follows:

front - 200mm
rear - 120mm
top- 200m
bottom - 120mm
side - 200mm

Do I need to connect all those into the 4-pin PSU molex connectors?

Also, the haf922 has a switch which turns off the LED of the front fan. My side fan is exactly the as my front fan (with a separate cable that will connect to the switch).

My question would be how will I connect the switch cable of my side panel fan to the case switch itself when there is already a connected cable from the front panel fan.

I'm thinking of stripping the wires of both switch cables and tie'ing them together or using one of those 3-pin y connectors but I was thinking that this will somewhat have an effect to the brightness of the LEDs of both fans since they will effectively be connected in "parallel" with each other.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
The case fans of my haf922 are as follows:

front - 200mm
rear - 120mm
top- 200m
bottom - 120mm
side - 200mm

Do I need to connect all those into the 4-pin PSU molex connectors?

Also, the haf922 has a switch which turns off the LED of the front fan. My side fan is exactly the as my front fan (with a separate cable that will connect to the switch).

My question would be how will I connect the switch cable of my side panel fan to the case switch itself when there is already a connected cable from the front panel fan.

I'm thinking of stripping the wires of both switch cables and tie'ing them together or using one of those 3-pin y connectors but I was thinking that this will somewhat have an effect to the brightness of the LEDs of both fans since they will effectively be connected in "parallel" with each other.

That may work but you could end up messing something up and having no way of turning the lights on/off at all


----------



## kevindd992002

Yup, so you suggest leaving it the way it is?

Do I need to connect all fans to the molex?


----------



## kevindd992002

Also, with the HAF 922 case, would you suggest directing the CPU cooler fan airflow towards the top 200mm fan or towards the rear 120mm fan? Which would produce less temps?


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Also, with the HAF 922 case, would you suggest directing the CPU cooler fan airflow towards the top 200mm fan or towards the rear 120mm fan? Which would produce less temps?


Probably the same. If you are pushing through your HSF, blowing it up might pull some residual heat away from the GPU.


----------



## Deano12345

Probably th 120,because it wont be taking in the hot air from the graphics card


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng*


What I've been working on for the past few days-

I just got everything back together tonight but I didnt get any pics when I was finished.








I know I need to make a build log but I dont know what to call it lol.










That looks amazing Tr1p1ng, great work!

I know, call it THE ZEBRA!







or HAF ZEBRA, HAF PANDA!


----------



## Frodcord

I know that this will sound stupid but where do u guys mount your reservoir and the pump. I dont have a drill is there something i can do? i have a Swiftech Mircro res 2. Add me to the club







i have a HAF932,


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Probably th 120,because it wont be taking in the hot air from the graphics card


Ok. But did anybody actually try the blowing towards the rear or top method to see which of the method's actually produced less temps?

Some people tried with different cases the top method and they got 2-3C lower than with the rear method, I'm not sure about this so I don't know


----------



## Rossan

Hello guys.

Can you tell me if ZM-MFC2 is a good fan controller for HAF932?

Also is turning the PSU to get air from the case + 14cm fan next to it good configuration?
My VGA dumps the hot air in the case...


----------



## I_Know_God

Hey i wanted to ask you guys real fast, im buyin a HAF 932 pretty soon, and im going to be sleeveing my own cables, black and ultramarine blue.

do you guys think a black/blue case paint job would look kool too ?? or just go with jet black!!


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rossan*


Can you tell me if ZM-MFC2 is a good fan controller for HAF932?


Most fan controllers are the same. Just make sure you can adjust yours from 0-100%. Alot of them won't let you go below 50%. To be honest, I keep my fans running at 100% anyway. Of course my pc is a pc and not a HTPC so I'm not too concerned with the noise. Not to mention I have kids and stuff that make more noise, lol.

Also, the temp probs are redundant since they don't really show much. I have mine sitting there and right now, it's got me at 27.0, 27.2, 28.7 and 25.0. My CPU is at 35, My GPU is at 42 so those Fan Controller temps aren't anything you'd want to base temperature decisions on.

btw, I'm using This Scythe controller.


----------



## BioHzrd

Ive got one of the MFC2's it dosnt work on the 230mm fans for a start...other than that i havent even bothered to install it....


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Ive got one of the MFC2's it dosnt work on the 230mm fans for a start...other than that i havent even bothered to install it....


why doesn't it work on the 230?


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I'm cable managing my case as its being upgraded with new parts and I want it to look really really clean. So far it looks great but I can't figure out how to hide the cables that go to the dvd drive and fan controller??? Can anyone show me a picture of their hidden cables in that department???


I just made mine come out the top near the DVD drive but the cable is EXACTLY the length I need, no slack, so for the drive in the 2nd bay might not make it, but u can always try, here's a pic to show you what I'm taking about







(2nd pic came out blurry :/ but you can still get the idea lol)
(quite a mess back there but the red sata cable in the blue box is the one







)


----------



## Mariusz803

New rig, in the works. 
Getting fan controller soon and modding fan layout.
Overclocking in the coming weeks after fan mod.

Cheers.


----------



## I_Know_God

looks SUPER nice Mariusz803, im going to do mine jet black i guess =)


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I_Know_God* 
Hey i wanted to ask you guys real fast, im buyin a HAF 932 pretty soon, and im going to be sleeveing my own cables, black and ultramarine blue.

do you guys think a black/blue case paint job would look kool too ?? or just go with jet black!!

Well, im going gloss black and metallic blue currently. Im kinda on hold atm though. Hobby shops nearby are out of my blue, so I had to order some, hopefully it will be here during my days off so I can paint in the mornings before it gets hot.

Im photoing everything so I can make a build log. Its been years since I did anything like this, so it has been alot of fun getting back into it again. Paint it up!!!
This whole group is all about support and having a good time.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Does anyone know a US company that has these in stock http://www.alphacool.com/shop/Monito...ead--5694.html
All I can find is Germany.

THANKS


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I_Know_God* 
looks SUPER nice Mariusz803, im going to do mine jet black i guess =)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Well, im going gloss black and metallic blue currently. Im kinda on hold atm though. Hobby shops nearby are out of my blue, so I had to order some, hopefully it will be here during my days off so I can paint in the mornings before it gets hot.

Im photoing everything so I can make a build log. Its been years since I did anything like this, so it has been alot of fun getting back into it again. Paint it up!!!
This whole group is all about support and having a good time.

Word of warning guys, make sure to clean the inside surface of the case. I bought paint specifically for metal applications and its coming of with the lightest of scratches.

I did not sand the surface, perhaps maybe i should... i'd get it powder coated down the road.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Rossan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Ive got one of the MFC2's it dosnt work on the 230mm fans for a start...other than that i havent even bothered to install it....

Hows that?
The 200mm fans are ~0.3A max, and this supports up to 0.7A
You didnt plug them in the PWM header did you?


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
New rig, in the works.
Getting fan controller soon and modding fan layout.
Overclocking in the coming weeks after fan mod.

Cheers.



























































































DDAMMNN that cable management is amazing! hahah. i need to sit down the next time i upgrade, and try alot harder in cable management


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger* 
I just made mine come out the top near the DVD drive but the cable is EXACTLY the length I need, no slack, so for the drive in the 2nd bay might not make it, but u can always try, here's a pic to show you what I'm taking about







(2nd pic came out blurry :/ but you can still get the idea lol)
(quite a mess back there but the red sata cable in the blue box is the one







)









Thanks for the help, +rep.


----------



## Tr1p1ng

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup* 
orange?!?! that would have been interesting! but it would have to be the perfect orange. and so .. how did you do this one exactly?

and thanks










I took everything off that I could with a screwdriver then we (my dad and me) drilled the rivets out. We didnt prime, just wiped it down with some paint cleaner then a tac rag and painted. Did about 4-5 coats of each then 3 coats of clear over the white.







Only tip I can give you is try not to get alot of paint or clear in the HDD cage, was really hard getting the trays back in heh.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheTurk* 
very nice paint job congrats
(now if i can trust myself with painting i would do the same except the white parts would be neon green mmmm )









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup* 
ohh great idea! .. i wish i could paint too haha! maybe black and some crazy orange? or red

Copy cat! lol I'm just playin, do it I wanna see what it looks like.







the paint I was looking for is Duplicolor Metalcast , Duplicolor Metal Specks and Krylon X-Metals. They all look really nice.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Immensely clean job on the painting,very well done

+Rep









Thanks! Rep returned!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
That looks amazing Tr1p1ng, great work!

I know, call it THE ZEBRA!







or HAF ZEBRA, HAF PANDA!









Thanks, I like "HAF Panda" lol.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
why doesn't it work on the 230?

Unsure dont think it produces enough amps to power them from low down, they just dont spin up at all


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Unsure dont think it produces enough amps to power them from low down, they just dont spin up at all

How do you start them then? Or did you plug them into the mobo?

Mine twitch on my Rheobus, but they end up starting on their own after a second twitch.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Thanks for the help, +rep.









Omg Fallout my bad. I took pictures for you, uploaded, but never posted







. Do you still need some pics of the fan controller wiring?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Omg Fallout my bad. I took pictures for you, uploaded, but never posted







. Do you still need some pics of the fan controller wiring?

Haha, I'd love to see them. I was gonna ask for some more pics but didn't cause I'm about to spend about 2 grand on some new components but sadly my long awaited fan controller won't be among them. I'll have it one day though so I'm still interested.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup* 
DDAMMNN that cable management is amazing! hahah. i need to sit down the next time i upgrade, and try alot harder in cable management









please do not quote to a massive post of pics just the ones that are relevant to your post

oh and you guys I just had a wonderful thought, we could add LED's to the black 230mm fans because they have the same hole for the LED's and I saw I guide here on OCN not too long ago about adding LED's to non LED fans might be something for someone to try


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Word of warning guys, make sure to clean the inside surface of the case. I bought paint specifically for metal applications and its coming of with the lightest of scratches.

I did not sand the surface, perhaps maybe i should... i'd get it powder coated down the road.

Thanks for the comment.

There is a nice and CHEAP way around that, do NOT use model paint for the main chassis unless you have specific color needs.
I went to Pep Boys (auto parts store, for those of you not in the US) and got High Gloss Engine Block Enamul. It works perfect, no fancy prep needed, sticks to ANYTHING, and will put up with heat, spills and pretty much everything else too. Works great.


----------



## Rossan

After some research I think the Skythe is a better option, since I dont need to see my W usage and my case will be on to floor...

Where did you put the thermal sensors and did you stick them properly with thermal tape? in a review I saw they have 0.5 degree Celsius mistake compared to a mercury thermometer...


----------



## DanielF50

Add me to the HAF922 list pleasssse =]










Its beastly insides...










HAF 922 vs Dimension 8400 (which was bigger than all of our PC's)










(Y)
Dan


----------



## Deano12345

Glad to see you posting in here Dan,welcome to the club


----------



## DanielF50

Haha, thanks Deano, I lost the thread until it came up on the top left corner thingie


----------



## PocketsKent

Add me









its up and running




























I suck at cable management... and my psu is upside down so its hard to hide the birds nest at the bottom


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Haha, thanks Deano, I lost the thread until it came up on the top left corner thingie









Hah,hows the rig running for you ?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PocketsKent* 










I suck at cable management... and my psu is upside down so its hard to hide the birds nest at the bottom

I'd get a fan grill for that bottom fan.


----------



## Deano12345

Nice catch lol,I didnt notice that.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Hah,hows the rig running for you ?

good, its alllllll goooood, overclocked it to 3.0GHz yesterday









hows yours going?

Dan


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
good, its alllllll goooood, overclocked it to 3.0GHz yesterday









hows yours going?

Dan

Solid as a rock....but it needs more power !


----------



## DanielF50

aha, get working, get buying some parts!


----------



## Deano12345

Back to school next week....I didnt work this summer,but I'll be an A+ Computer Tech soon


----------



## DanielF50

woooow, sounds like a amazing job







I'd love to do something like that, they dont even do any college courses that involve taking apart computers @ my college :| sucks so much as I'd be top of the class xD


----------



## Deano12345

Its a self taught qualification....I've learned alot from it


----------



## curb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I'd get a fan grill for that bottom fan.









I didn't even see that. Damn fans and their ninja stealth


----------



## Tr1p1ng

I forgot to add this pic before, view from the back.








If you didnt notice, I painted all the screws in the back black, even the thumb screws.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
There is a nice and CHEAP way around that, do NOT use model paint for the main chassis unless you have specific color needs.
I went to Pep Boys (auto parts store, for those of you not in the US) and got High Gloss Engine Block Enamul. It works perfect, no fancy prep needed, sticks to ANYTHING, and will put up with heat, spills and pretty much everything else too. Works great.


Good call, that was my mistake. I may have access to a sand blasting machine during my school term, so i'll see if i can strip her down.

I will also get quotes for powdercoating... because why not?

Thank for the info.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Powdercoating is far more expensive than doing it yourself. Other than that its good.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Does anyone know a US company that has these in stock http://www.alphacool.com/shop/Monito...ead--5694.html
All I can find is Germany.

THANKS

I have checked all my usual haunts, and nothing. Anyone in the US know a place? Or another of its genre that uses the 2 pin connection like these and I can put a 1/2 inch hose barb on?

Thanks all!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Haha, I'd love to see them. I was gonna ask for some more pics but didn't cause I'm about to spend about 2 grand on some new components but sadly my long awaited fan controller won't be among them. I'll have it one day though so I'm still interested.

Here ya go, just ran the fan wires through the HD cage and taped them down








I put one of my side fans on the bottom, dropped my GPU temps ~2c


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Here ya go, just ran the fan wires through the HD cage and taped them down








I put one of my side fans on the bottom, dropped my GPU temps ~2c





haha i also but a fan beside my PSU. same one actually, because i got a rad mounted where that 140mm used to be .


----------



## Diebold

Just bought a 932 recently, can I join the club?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Add me to the HAF922 list pleasssse =]

Its beastly insides...

(Y)
Dan

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PocketsKent* 
Add me









its up and running

I suck at cable management... and my psu is upside down so its hard to hide the birds nest at the bottom

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diebold* 
Just bought a 932 recently, can I join the club?









Of course, welcome!


----------



## joedr

Hi!

Can you please add me to the list?


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joedr* 
Hi!

Can you please add me to the list?










that is some REALLY nice and clean cable management! soo good it deserves rep


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng* 
I forgot to add this pic before, view from the back.








If you didnt notice, I painted all the screws in the back black, even the thumb screws.









Thats looking great. I can't wait to see it all finished. Have you painted anything on he side panels white?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Here ya go, just ran the fan wires through the HD cage and taped them down











I put one of my side fans on the bottom, dropped my GPU temps ~2c

I don't know why I didn't think of putting the wires through the side of the drive cage?? This reps been waiting for you.


----------



## joedr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup* 
that is some REALLY nice and clean cable management! soo good it deserves rep









Thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PocketsKent* 
Add me









its up and running




























I suck at cable management... and my psu is upside down so its hard to hide the birds nest at the bottom

why is your psu upside down!?!? hahaha turn it ! XD


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joedr* 
Hi!

Can you please add me to the list?










Nice job there! How long did it take you? Took me some time cramming all that wiring back there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I don't know why I didn't think of putting the wires through the side of the drive cage?? This reps been waiting for you.









Thanks


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PocketsKent* 
Add me









its up and running










I suck at cable management... and my psu is upside down so its hard to hide the birds nest at the bottom

You need some cable management FOR YOUR ROOM!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joedr* 
Hi!

Can you please add me to the list?










Done, welcome!


----------



## PocketsKent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup* 
why is your psu upside down!?!? hahaha turn it ! XD

Cos my psus fan is a multi color... it changes with the button on the back, and i want the blue shining upwards!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
Quote:
Originally Posted by PocketsKent
Add me

its up and running

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 800x600 and 160KB in size.

I suck at cable management... and my psu is upside down so its hard to hide the birds nest at the bottom

You need some cable management FOR YOUR ROOM!

haha there is cables from other computers and stuff lying behind there... its in need of a good clean


----------



## joedr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Nice job there! How long did it take you? Took me some time cramming all that wiring back there.

Thanks









I think that it took me about 2 hours between the kids, case and some beer. 

BTW, I used some tie-wraps and adhesive square bloks to ensure the wiring was routed accordingly.

Also, the back case panel was painted in black to create a contrast.

Thanks!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joedr* 
I think that it took me about 2 hours between the kids, case and some beer. 

BTW, I used some tie-wraps and adhesive square bloks to ensure the wiring was routed accordingly.

Also, the back case panel was painted in black to create a contrast.

Thanks!

Took me about 3 hours over a few days, what took me the longest was trying to find out where to put my meteor lights. The wires on them arent that long so trying to find an open spot was a little tough. I had a day or two without my Mega so I had some time anyway.


----------



## joedr

Huuum! To be honest it might be a bit longer. But, 2-3 hours sounds about right quite honestly.

At the begining I did not know where to start and did some temporary routes.... a lot of trial and error kinda thing.


----------



## mckbtr

Here is my HAF932 i swapped side cover's for better flow and some acrylic spacers for more clearance below boy is cable management a b***ch with
10 drives still a work in progress as i just got my t-balancer and water
cooling and q9550 are on there wat tomorrow i hope


----------



## TunaPR

Hi! Can I join?

I'm new to the forum, last night I finally got the system up and running. I was buying components each month since June to build the system on November (Modern Warfare 2 ), but I could not wait so I got some parts around the house to test if everything was working, especially the processor because of the 30 days guarantee.

I bought the case locally on CompUSA (TigerDirect) for $160 plus taxes. Shipping to the island would have been more than the case.

Next on the List is:

1. LITE-ON Black Blu-ray Disc Combo SATA Model iHES208-08 LightScribe Support - Retail
2. SSD G.SKILL FALCON FM-25S2S-64GBF1 and
3. 2x1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal HDs
4. Primo Chill Typhoon 3 or XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25in. Reservoir
5. HEATKILLERÂ® CPU Rev3.0 1366 LT
6. Feser X-Changer Triple 360
7. And More...

I may purchase a GTX 275 or 285 if I loose my patient waiting for the GTX 300.

This will be my first time overclocking and watercooling a system. I will post pics when finish.


----------



## Deano12345

DX11 cards will be out very soon,I really wouldn't bother buying a 2xx card


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Added, welcome!

Thank you!









Also... I have a feeling my PSU is in upside down? (look at the photo beneath) but surely if its the other way round it will draw dust from the floor and clog up? :| (can you filter psus?)

Quote:










Thanks
Dan


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Thank you!









Also... I have a feeling my PSU is in upside down? (look at the photo beneath) but surely if its the other way round it will draw dust from the floor and clog up? :| (can you filter psus?)

Thanks
Dan

You PSU is upside down, but a lot of people have them that way. If you have you rig on the ground like that the PSU would barely be getting any air at all.


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mckbtr* 
Here is my HAF932 i swapped side cover's for better flow and some acrylic spacers for more clearance below boy is cable management a b***ch with
10 drives still a work in progress as i just got my t-balancer and water
cooling and q9550 are on there wat tomorrow i hope

on your first pic.. what are those OCZ boxes near the HDD cage, in front of the PSU


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatfishSoup* 
on your first pic.. what are those OCZ boxes near the HDD cage, in front of the PSU

Those are the SSD drives


----------



## Diebold

so many plans, ways I want to. I'm talking myself out of watercooling... color phasing paint jobs or metallic paint... so many optpinons... heck even AMD vs i7!

The case stares at me, to my left, what to fill it with!


----------



## mckbtr

Yes those are 2 ocz vertex and 1 ocz solid ssd
ran out of room so thats where they ended up


----------



## chozandrias76

Please add me to the list


----------



## Zoso77

Here is my build, my 3rd. Let's call it "Blues Master" since I like listening to that genre. I basically was moving my 1 year old build over to this case.

I went with "Safety Blue" paint. All the black cases look great, but I wanted some contrast. The "Safety Blue" was the closest shade I could find to match the color of my usual office, the Airbus A320 cockpit. I did paint the back side panel black, again for contrast with the blue.

I swapped out the front and top 230's for blue ones from CM. The side fans are 3 Silverstones since I needed one spot open to accomodate the Coolit Domino cooler (a great first intro to water cooling). I did drill out all the rivets for painting. It makes it easy to get good paint coverage and the riveting process is just another opportunity to learn something. I used 2 coats of primer and 3 coats color on everything. I had never done much sleeving/heat shrinking either so I bought a $25 heat gun and gave it a go, not bad for a first attempt at a cleaner look.

I'm running a clocked AMD 9950 Black edition at 3.0ghz. The 932 has a poorly designed opening for the backing plate for the AMD CPU. Its too small on one side...but it's workable. I'm only running a clocked Sapphire Radeon HD3650 and plan to upgrade to the 4890 and maybe Crossfire with another as prices drop.

I've learned alot by looking at other guys builds, so here are some shots of mine. I welcome constructive criticism as long as it isn't one of you blood red boys whining about the color blue ;-)

Hopefully I will get all these pics in sequence in my posts...The HAF Rocks!


----------



## Zoso77

More pics of "Blues Master"


----------



## Zoso77

Final set of "Blues Master"...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


Add me to the HAF922 list pleasssse =]










Its beastly insides...










HAF 922 vs Dimension 8400 (which was bigger than all of our PC's)










(Y)
Dan


I don't know if it's just me, but I like the looks of of the 922 a little better than it's bigger brother.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I don't know if it's just me, but I like the looks of of the 922 a little better than it's bigger brother.


You're not alone. I'll probably use it on my next build.


----------



## Deano12345

I defintly think the remodelling CM did with the 922 made it less of a ''love it or hate it'' case than the 932 in the looks department


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TunaPR*


Hi! Can I join?

I'm new to the forum, last night I finally got the system up and running. I was buying components each month since June to build the system on November (Modern Warfare 2 ), but I could not wait so I got some parts around the house to test if everything was working, especially the processor because of the 30 days guarantee.

I bought the case locally on CompUSA (TigerDirect) for $160 plus taxes. Shipping to the island would have been more than the case.

Next on the List is:

1. LITE-ON Black Blu-ray Disc Combo SATA Model iHES208-08 LightScribe Support - Retail
2. SSD G.SKILL FALCON FM-25S2S-64GBF1 and
3. 2x1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal HDs
4. Primo Chill Typhoon 3 or XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25in. Reservoir
5. HEATKILLERÂ® CPU Rev3.0 1366 LT
6. Feser X-Changer Triple 360
7. And More...

I may purchase a GTX 275 or 285 if I loose my patient waiting for the GTX 300.

This will be my first time overclocking and watercooling a system. I will post pics when finish.


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chozandrias76*


Please add me to the list


















Added, welcome!


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


You PSU is upside down, but a lot of people have them that way. If you have you rig on the ground like that the PSU would barely be getting any air at all.


Thank youu Yogi, I turned it around last night after my post but I had to re-do all the cable management today & its looking pretty spiffy (photos soon) and I do not use it on that carpet, its on a wooden floor (added extra sticky things too so its about 1.2cm's off the floor now), I only used that place in the house as its not very sunny in my room / england









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I don't know if it's just me, but I like the looks of of the 922 a little better than it's bigger brother.


I think so too, thats what really made my choice (oh and the price ;P)

Dan


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


Thank youu Yogi, I turned it around last night after my post but I had to re-do all the cable management today & its looking pretty spiffy (photos soon) and I do not use it on that carpet, its on a wooden floor (added extra sticky things too so its about 1.2cm's off the floor now), I only used that place in the house as its not very sunny in my room / england









I think so too, thats what really made my choice (oh and the price ;P)

Dan


Wooden floors are great,until your dog runs in the room,slides across the floors and hits your case...Im glad I have a heavy case lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Would it still be recommended to replace the 120mm rear fan of the HAF 922? Or that's enough?


----------



## Deano12345

If you want more CFM or less noise then yeah,go ahead and change it


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Wooden floors are great,until your dog runs in the room,slides across the floors and hits your case...Im glad I have a heavy case lol

Haha, dogs/rabbits are hillarious on laminate flooring









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Would it still be recommended to replace the 120mm rear fan of the HAF 922? Or that's enough?

The 120mm fan should be enough as the top fan also acts as an exhast fan, I just need to get myself a 200mm side fan









Dan


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok







How about this question, should I need more CFM on the rear exhaust or on the bottom intake? Because I have two 120mm fans, one has 39.4CFM rating and one has 90CFM rating.

Would it also be recommended to change the cooler fan of the OCZ Vendetta 2? And should it be a PWM fan? Does PWM have advantages over regular 3-pin connectors?


----------



## deleter

Add me, check out my Sign


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deleter*


Add me, check out my Sign










Added, welcome!


----------



## melantha

ok after taking 5 days + to read from page 1-current... i love this case even more... im planning a custom rig for the first time in over 5 years and i find myself feeling like a noob again... technology changes so fast lmao... but i plan on buying the case first and am gonna paint the interior metal white and interior plastic a blood red. the outside im gonna paint a solid black.

i plan on watercooling it. its just killing me reading this thread and knowing that its going to take me 4-5 months to complete this and and am able to install an OS.(money issues)

but once i get this case in ill let you know so i can be added

i also will need a link to my work log that i will be starting once i get it in...

and thanks to touge i have changed the mobo from evga to the bloodrage... final selling point was that it came with the chipset waterblock... waterblocks are expensive..

sorry im rambling... i just am stoked after reading this entire thread...


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Ok







How about this question, should I need more CFM on the rear exhaust or on the bottom intake? Because I have two 120mm fans, one has 39.4CFM rating and one has 90CFM rating.

Would it also be recommended to change the cooler fan of the OCZ Vendetta 2? And should it be a PWM fan? Does PWM have advantages over regular 3-pin connectors?


I would put the higher cfm fan as an exhaust or get another one of the same speed. 
The only upside to a PWM fan is that you can either control the speed of the fan with software such as speedfan or you can have the mobo control the speed of the fan through temperatures (which you can modify through speedfan). The best fans out there are not PWM fans though.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
ok after taking 5 days + to read from page 1-current... i love this case even more... im planning a custom rig for the first time in over 5 years and i find myself feeling like a noob again... technology changes so fast lmao... but i plan on buying the case first and am gonna paint the interior metal white and interior plastic a blood red. the outside im gonna paint a solid black.

i plan on watercooling it. its just killing me reading this thread and knowing that its going to take me 4-5 months to complete this and and am able to install an OS.(money issues)

but once i get this case in ill let you know so i can be added

i also will need a link to my work log that i will be starting once i get it in...

and thanks to touge i have changed the mobo from evga to the bloodrage... final selling point was that it came with the chipset waterblock... waterblocks are expensive..

sorry im rambling... i just am stoked after reading this entire thread...

No problem, but you can't go wrong with either! I actually have both and love them both!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
I would put the higher cfm fan as an exhaust or get another one of the same speed.
The only upside to a PWM fan is that you can either control the speed of the fan with software such as speedfan or you can have the mobo control the speed of the fan through temperatures (which you can modify through speedfan). The best fans out there are not PWM fans though.

Oh ok, thanks for the reply. But if you plug a PWN fan to a 3-pin connector on the mobo, would I be losing some performance in the fan?

AFAIK, the 3-pin fans are can also be controlled right?


----------



## Paraleyes

Can somebody measure from the top of the inside of their case down to the top of their MB please? When measuring, be sure not to measure from the mesh screen, rather from the underside of the top's flat area. Otherwise the measurement would be 1/4" too long. I need this to be very accurate. Thanks in advance for taking the time! I'll be joining the thread soon.









Also, how far across the top from side to side measuring from where that mesh screen starts to the other side where it goes back down to the non-mesh flat part of the top? I hope this is clear enough.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Can somebody measure from the top of the inside of their case down to the top of their MB please? When measuring, be sure not to measure from the mesh screen, rather from the underside of the top's flat area. Otherwise the measurement would be 1/4" too long. I need this to be very accurate. Thanks in advance for taking the time! I'll be joining the thread soon.









Also, how far across the top from side to side measuring from where that mesh screen starts to the other side where it goes back down to the non-mesh flat part of the top? I hope this is clear enough.


On a 932 or 922?


----------



## Scorny

I hope I'm not late to the party......lol.Can I kindly be added...thanks.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorny*


I hope I'm not late to the party......lol.Can I kindly be added...thanks.


Added, welcome!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorny*


I hope I'm not late to the party......lol.Can I kindly be added...thanks.


Nice Rig,although you should go all blue or all red IMO


----------



## Scorny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Nice Rig,although you should go all blue or all red IMO



Hehehe...thanks and I will take your advise into consideration...







.


----------



## mrod

I think it looks great .... blue-red FTW ....


----------



## curb

The blue and red looks sick...especially the picture with the v8. The colors look proportional and it almost looks like the colors are battling each other.


----------



## Reaperz

You can add me too please, Cable management is kind of crappy but plan on buying sleeving kit here in a few days and re-do that mess.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reaperz* 
You can add me too please, Cable management is kind of crappy but plan on buying sleeving kit here in a few days and re-do that mess.


























You might want to flip that fan on the radiator so it exhausts air out of the case.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reaperz*


You can add me too please, Cable management is kind of crappy but plan on buying sleeving kit here in a few days and re-do that mess.


Added, welcome!


----------



## Scorny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curb*


The blue and red looks sick...especially the picture with the v8. The colors look proportional and it almost looks like the colors are battling each other.


Thanks bro,guys like you are my inspiration...







.The blue,red and effects it created was exactely what I wanted.
In all, I'm very happy and can't stop starring at my own PC....







.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorny*


Thanks bro,guys like you are my inspiration...







.The blue,red and effects it created was exactely what I wanted.
In all, I'm very happy and can't stop starring at my own PC....







.


Makes your rig look like heaven vs. hell sort of...not a bad thing though, it looks badass







.

Great job.


----------



## Reaperz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


You might want to flip that fan on the radiator so it exhausts air out of the case.


thought about it..but sitting at 4Ghz with 68C max temp so far, so I'm happy how everything is set-up atm.

I plan going full H20 shortly anyways.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Can somebody measure from the top of the inside of their case down to the top of their MB please? When measuring, be sure not to measure from the mesh screen, rather from the underside of the top's flat area. Otherwise the measurement would be 1/4" too long. I need this to be very accurate. Thanks in advance for taking the time! I'll be joining the thread soon.









Also, how far across the top from side to side measuring from where that mesh screen starts to the other side where it goes back down to the non-mesh flat part of the top? I hope this is clear enough.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


On a 932 or 922?



EDIT: Got it! Thanks!


----------



## curb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorny*


Thanks bro,guys like you are my inspiration...







.The blue,red and effects it created was exactely what I wanted.
In all, I'm very happy and can't stop starring at my own PC....







.


No problem man. I would do the same with my case if I had that light setup.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMan47*


Hello.
I'm a new HAF owner...


Who owns the other haf? I'm here all night!









Sorry, I'm reading through this thread for the second time now planning/fine tuning my hopefully original mod before I order all my parts. Every time I see that statement, I share a small giggle with myself.


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Cam someone and me to the list of HAF 932 owners.I posted pictures and video long time ago.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pharaon.92.bc*


Cam someone and me to the list of HAF 932 owners.I posted pictures and video long time ago.


Your added, welcome!

The reason you were not added before is that you didn't ask to be. Sorry, but to help me out, I ask people to state that they would like to be added. But anyways, your added!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Doing great Touge keeping this thread going even after you've moved on from the HAF. +rep.


----------



## MeeksMan13

i'm back! summer's over and now that school's starting up again I'll be on OCN a lot like I was before! oh, and I just got a second gtx 260


----------



## Al plants Corn

Add me


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


i'm back! summer's over and now that school's starting up again I'll be on OCN a lot like I was before! oh, and I just got a second gtx 260
























I'm dying to get a second 260 but I'm held back by never knowing the PCB revision and whether there will be a waterblock available.


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys, quick question.

I was thinking of attempting to paint my case, and I wanted to know how long do you guys suggest I should leave the case alone for after I paint it?

Meaning, how long after I paint it can I use it?

Also what's a good technique to achieve a smooth finish, such as the stock paint job, or at least close to it







.


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Hey guys, quick question.

I was thinking of attempting to paint my case, and I wanted to know how long do you guys suggest I should leave the case alone for after I paint it?

Meaning, how long after I paint it can I use it?

Also what's a good technique to achieve a smooth finish, such as the stock paint job, or at least close to it







.


I'm new here but since I just finished mine I will respond.

All the quick drying enamels out of a spray can dry fairly quick. I found that I could apply second and third coats relatively soon after the previous one, however I would not touch or work with the panel until the next day. The quick answer is that I would let it set overnight and when the fumes have diminished, it is good to go.

One area where I had a problem was using disposable rubber gloves while painting. The rubber on the tip of my index finger would droop and gradually collect paint from the nozzle of the can. All of a sudden I would start shooting globs of paint and ruining what I had just done. I felt like Steve Martin in "the Jerk", with a bunch of defective cans, until I realized it was my friggin rubber glove. I had to resand and reshoot a couple of panels because of that.

My other comment is that I used _alot_ of 1" painters tape to cover all the vent holes. I wanted to keep the outside black and not have my (blue) color bleeding out. Very important to have a secure fit with the tape. I thought about taping both sides so I would not have color on the inside edge of the holes but I found it gave a nice effect with color on the inside edge. If you look at my vents from straight on, it is all black, but with a flash camera or bright light, you can see the blue color on the inside of all the holes.

Satin seems to work best for the finish, I've seen a few gloss jobs but they look like they were a challenge to get an even spray pattern out of a can.


----------



## Kitarist

Not sure what to get... This or 902


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Doing great Touge keeping this thread going even after you've moved on from the HAF. +rep.









Thanks, right back at ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
i'm back! summer's over and now that school's starting up again I'll be on OCN a lot like I was before! oh, and I just got a second gtx 260























Welcome back Meeks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
Add me


















Added, welcome!


----------



## melantha

hey touge, what size barbs does the bloodrage chipset block have and are they changeable?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
Not sure what to get... This or 902
















This for sure, the 902 is a wimp compared to the 932







.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
Add me


















Looks great, but clean up those cables a bit! Just plug your fans into your PSU instead of the mobo. Also you don't need to plug the front panel wiring into the soundcard. Just plug your headphones/mic into the card through the back.


----------



## M4DM4N

I love this Case. So much room to do stuff.


----------



## Tardious

Is it easy to remove the headphone plate thingy at the top of the case ? I don't like it and want to remove it


----------



## Scorny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tardious* 
Is it easy to remove the headphone plate thingy at the top of the case ? I don't like it and want to remove it










Of course you can,then again its gonna be a deformed case.But you can MOD it to cover it totally.A lot of work if you aske me.
Just leave it and enjoy the case as it is....







.


----------



## KingOmar

hey
new to the site
i have just built my first pc
and used one of these
i have sprayed the inside black too but didnt de-rivet any of it.
I have some dust mesh material off ebay that i used inbetween the front fan as it suck air in. very easy to put in. i also have 3 noctua NF-P12 pushing air out and one at the bottom with a dust cover suck air in. i'll post some pictures as soon as i find my camera.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tardious* 
Is it easy to remove the headphone plate thingy at the top of the case ? I don't like it and want to remove it









Take out the rubber mat inside it and remove the 3 visable philips head screws and itll just lift off unplug and remove the cables attached and your done mate.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Take out the rubber mat inside it and remove the 3 visable philips head screws and itll just lift off unplug and remove the cables attached and your done mate.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorny*


Of course you can,then again its gonna be a deformed case.But you can MOD it to cover it totally.A lot of work if you aske me.
Just leave it and enjoy the case as it is....







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tardious*


Is it easy to remove the headphone plate thingy at the top of the case ? I don't like it and want to remove it










I just ordered my HAF 932 and a slew of W/Cing parts. I have a very extensive mod planned for it and modifying that front/top piece is part of my plan. I'm going to remove the plastic piece and cut it in two places across the top removing the whole ******ed rubber thing and then mold it back together. It should look just like stock when I'm done. I also have a 2nd option for using in place of that whole piece if I don't like how my plan works out using parts from another Cooler Master case. It should be a one-of-a-kind when I'm done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingOmar*


hey 
new to the site
i have just built my first pc
and used one of these
i have sprayed the inside black too but didnt de-rivet any of it. 
I have some dust mesh material off ebay that i used inbetween the front fan as it suck air in. very easy to put in. i also have 3 noctua NF-P12 pushing air out and one at the bottom with a dust cover suck air in. i'll post some pictures as soon as i find my camera.


Welcome!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


I just ordered my HAF 932 and a slew of W/Cing parts. I have a very extensive mod planned for it and modifying that front/top piece is part of my plan. I'm going to remove the plastic piece and cut it in two places across the top removing the whole ******ed rubber thing and then mold it back together. It should look just like stock when I'm done. I also have a 2nd option for using in place of that whole piece if I don't like how my plan works out using parts from another Cooler Master case. It should be a one-of-a-kind when I'm done.

Welcome!










If its anything like your Mobo mods,this will be epic


----------



## Paraleyes

Thanks for sharing my optimism! I'm disabled, so this will give me something to do with my hands and my time for a while. It should be pretty cool.


----------



## Scorny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Thanks for sharing my optimism! I'm disabled, so this will give me something to do with my hands and my time for a while. It should be pretty cool.


Its all good,Off topic but is that your wheelchair in your avatar....














? I want one...lol.


----------



## Paraleyes

Yeah, I figured it was an appropriate fit for overclock.net


----------



## ckybam3

You dont belive on OCN if you dont overclock your wheelchar, i mean come on!


----------



## Deano12345

Time for a little update on my rig.I finally got my W7 setup on it and cant find my serial number (If anyone has one,I would most apprciate it if you could send it to me via PM I hope this isn't against the TOS )

Anyway,its running a Linpack test at the moment (1Hour,Max).AM I right in saying that Linpack is the most stressful test for CPU's ?

Its at 42-43 degrees celcius at the moment(it idles in the low 20's on 7,high 20's on XP....its odd...) on stock clocks with the stock Intel heatsink.I'll let you guys know how it gets on with the test when its done (In about 40 mins)

In short,I love this case

















Edit : Its done,max temps on both cores was 43


----------



## Morpheus V

I do like this CM HAF Club and enjoyed all the posts from those showing their rigs, Thank You!
However, this could be much better for CM, HAF members/owners and after looking at some cool HAF Setups, I clicked more links that had: "Please add me!, I just got my HAF will add pics soon, This is GREAT, and more of; PLEASE ADD ME!".
I mean, c'mon people! If you guys posting these dead links to total BS that is nothing more than a waste of time and quite insulting to some of the rest of us, you obviously read your way here, joined the CM HAF Club then posted some lame BS like you have, do you not feel like 'totally ignorant' afterward or do you just like wasting peoples time or, do you think this is your calling to be high lighted with an active link wasting our time clicking your 'PLEASE ADD ME or HELLO! BS links' to nothing or to have your 1-minute of forum fame seeing your post or link?









I am a CM 922 HAF owner and have a half way decent rig and, I wouldn't mind sharing some CM 922 HAF photos, wiring and tech tips or maybe even a new idea that may possibly be helpful to someone but on the other hand I'm thinking, what would be the point?
My link would be buried somewhere amidst all the dead BS links leading to stupidity so give it a rest you's guy's and, you know who you are and who I am talking too as for everyone else, Thank You for sharing your CM HAF's, your advice and CM HAF tech tips!









Nuff Said...


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morpheus V* 
I do like this CM HAF Club and enjoyed all the posts from those showing their rigs, Thank You!
However, this could be much better for CM, HAF members/owners and after looking at some cool HAF Setups, I clicked more links that had: "Please add me!, I just got my HAF will add pics soon, This is GREAT, and more of; PLEASE ADD ME!".
I mean, c'mon people! If you guys posting these dead links to total BS that is nothing more than a waste of time and quite insulting to some of the rest of us, you obviously read your way here, joined the CM HAF Club then posted some lame BS like you have, do you not feel like 'totally ignorant' afterward or do you just like wasting peoples time or, do you think this is your calling to be high lighted with an active link wasting our time clicking your 'PLEASE ADD ME or HELLO! BS links' to nothing or to have your 1-minute of forum fame seeing your post or link?









I am a CM 922 HAF owner and have a half way decent rig and, I wouldn't mind sharing some CM 922 HAF photos, wiring and tech tips or maybe even a new idea that may possibly be helpful to someone but on the other hand I'm thinking, what would be the point?
My link would be buried somewhere amidst all the dead BS links leading to stupidity so give it a rest you's guy's and, you know who you are and who I am talking too as for everyone else, Thank You for sharing your CM HAF's, your advice and CM HAF tech tips!









Nuff Said...









Morpheus, I totally agree with you but it was a little harsh, but still, you are right.

From now on, If you don't post pictures with your request to be added, you will be added without you name being linked as nobody wants to link to a thread that just says "Please add me!". I will go through all of the links and if it is linked to that, I will get rid of the link and post only your name. If you add pics and want linked to your name, ask me and it will be done.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morpheus V*


I do like this CM HAF Club and enjoyed all the posts from those showing their rigs, Thank You!
However, this could be much better for CM, HAF members/owners and after looking at some cool HAF Setups, I clicked more links that had: "Please add me!, I just got my HAF will add pics soon, This is GREAT, and more of; PLEASE ADD ME!".
I mean, c'mon people! If you guys posting these dead links to total BS that is nothing more than a waste of time and quite insulting to some of the rest of us, you obviously read your way here, joined the CM HAF Club then posted some lame BS like you have, do you not feel like 'totally ignorant' afterward or do you just like wasting peoples time or, do you think this is your calling to be high lighted with an active link wasting our time clicking your 'PLEASE ADD ME or HELLO! BS links' to nothing or to have your 1-minute of forum fame seeing your post or link?









I am a CM 922 HAF owner and have a half way decent rig and, I wouldn't mind sharing some CM 922 HAF photos, wiring and tech tips or maybe even a new idea that may possibly be helpful to someone but on the other hand I'm thinking, what would be the point? 
My link would be buried somewhere amidst all the dead BS links leading to stupidity so give it a rest you's guy's and, you know who you are and who I am talking too as for everyone else, Thank You for sharing your CM HAF's, your advice and CM HAF tech tips!









Nuff Said...










Damn dude!








If you read the whole thread anyways, then why did you waste your time clicking those links if after the 1st few, you realized this was happening? You should have kindly sent a PM to Touge with some friendly insight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Morpheus, I totally agree with you but it was a little harsh, but still, you are right.

From now on, If you don't post pictures with your request to be added, you will be added without you name being linked as nobody wants to link to a thread that just says "Please add me!". I will go through all of the links and if it is linked to that, I will get rid of the link and post only your name. If you add pics and want linked to your name, ask me and it will be done.

Thanks everyone!


PMing


----------



## HAFenvy

Greetings Overclock'rs. I wanted to add myself to the list (please add me as a 922 owner) but I do not have photos to share just yet. I will be adding photos and documenting my modification process for those of you interested in how I implement my Water Cooling setup inside the smaller 922. I've already worked out my build layout and now just have to do my case modifications after I benchmark the stock air cooling. I plan to compare the stock air benchmarks against the water cooling benchmarks once it is in place and share those results. Then I'll overclock this bad boy.

Plan: HAF 922 with Intel i7-920 and GTX 285 both watercooled using all internal rads and "minimal" case modifications. It will be interesting to say the least with the goodies I have planned. Mod's will include painting interior, possible top panel perf replacement, side panel changes later and a unique lighting scheme. I have lots of other crazy ideas but those will come in due time.

I am also in the process of setting up a complete build blog and will be posting my information there. Once I have more build data put together I'll release the URL for it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Greetings Overclock'rs. I wanted to add myself to the list (please add me as a 922 owner) but I do not have photos to share just yet. I will be adding photos and documenting my modification process for those of you interested in how I implement my Water Cooling setup inside the smaller 922. I've already worked out my build layout and now just have to do my case modifications after I benchmark the stock air cooling. I plan to compare the stock air benchmarks against the water cooling benchmarks once it is in place and share those results. Then I'll overclock this bad boy.

Plan: HAF 922 with Intel i7-920 and GTX 285 both watercooled using all internal rads and "minimal" case modifications. It will be interesting to say the least with the goodies I have planned. Mod's will include painting interior, possible top panel perf replacement, side panel changes later and a unique lighting scheme. I have lots of other crazy ideas but those will come in due time.

I am also in the process of setting up a complete build blog and will be posting my information there. Once I have more build data put together I'll release the URL for it.


Awesome and welcome! Your added and I'll link your name once you post a build log or pictures, just ask!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Greetings Overclock'rs. I wanted to add myself to the list (please add me as a 922 owner) but I do not have photos to share just yet. I will be adding photos and documenting my modification process for those of you interested in how I implement my Water Cooling setup inside the smaller 922. I've already worked out my build layout and now just have to do my case modifications after I benchmark the stock air cooling. I plan to compare the stock air benchmarks against the water cooling benchmarks once it is in place and share those results. Then I'll overclock this bad boy.

Plan: HAF 922 with Intel i7-920 and GTX 285 both watercooled using all internal rads and "minimal" case modifications. It will be interesting to say the least with the goodies I have planned. Mod's will include painting interior, possible top panel perf replacement, side panel changes later and a unique lighting scheme. I have lots of other crazy ideas but those will come in due time.

I am also in the process of setting up a complete build blog and will be posting my information there. Once I have more build data put together I'll release the URL for it.


You have my interest,what size rad are you going for ?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
You have my interest,what size rad are you going for ?

Current game plan is a double-rad (Swiftech due to space issues) mounted up top with a second single rad located in the bottom 140mm/120mm fan space behind the drive bays. Effectively a "triple rad" capacity setup using two separate rads. Using the Swiftech in the bottom, I can add a stacker to that 120mm later if I need some extra oomph out of that cooling position. I'm trying to keep the overall case destructi...errr....modification to a reasonable level and using an MCP655 pump which should have more than enough flow to push through my components.

Loop Design: Reservoir-->Pump-->Top Double Rad-->CPU Block-->GPU Block-->Bottom Single Rad-->Reservoir

Some will argue this is a dumb setup but I want to try it and all my tubing runs will be really nice and short between components. I'll benchmark the results, post my findings and I have a pretty good feeling the results will be fine for the smaller overall setup I'm designing. Once I have the results, I'll know what would be required to expand this system to a second GPU later if/when I add one.


----------



## melantha

idk if anyone has posted this... but its forced me to buy it now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119160

139.99 and free shipping

i know everyone in here already owns one but for people like me who decided on this case after reading this thread... just thought i would throw that out there































oh and touge add me for a 932 once i get it in from ups ill have alink for my work log


----------



## Protezione

GRRRR literally ordered that case 24 hours ago before free shipping, newegg better price match to that free shipping offer.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
GRRRR literally ordered that case 24 hours ago before free shipping, newegg better price match to that free shipping offer.

Cancel your order from where you bought it


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


idk if anyone has posted this... but its forced me to buy it now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119160

139.99 and free shipping

i know everyone in here already owns one but for people like me who decided on this case after reading this thread... just thought i would throw that out there






























oh and touge add me for a 932 once i get it in from ups ill have alink for my work log



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


GRRRR literally ordered that case 24 hours ago before free shipping, newegg better price match to that free shipping offer.










Same here!







I ordered mine from the egg just yesterday too and paid and extra $25 for shipping! I'll be contacting them tomorrow asking for a $25 reimbursement. This blows! 







:swearing:







:swearing:







:swearing:







:swearing:























rep+ for the info! I hope it pays off!


----------



## Protezione

they already shipped it, fast shipping bastards. Newegg will lose a good bunch of respect from me if they don't match their offer >.>


----------



## Touge180SX

*UPDATE: All links to names that had no pictures have been removed. If you would like to link your name to pics or a build log, post here or pm me with a link to the pictures/build log and I will update the first page. Thanks!*


----------



## NovaNab

Hey guys i maybe its not the best place to ask but a few days ago my HAF 932 reset front panel cable broke and i wonder what should i do? is the reset button important or i dont need it at all?

thanks


----------



## BioHzrd

You do need it for when you PC takes a hissy fit, in what way is it broken ? just a cable or what


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Loop Design: Reservoir-->Pump-->Top Double Rad-->CPU Block-->GPU Block-->Bottom Single Rad-->Reservoir

Epic Setup is Epic


----------



## steverebo

After weeks of hard work this is my finished product let me know what you think


----------



## curb

That's freakin sick steve. I love the all clear side panel.


----------



## MeeksMan13

looks awesome man, that's awesome!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steverebo*


After weeks of hard work this is my finished product let me know what you think










Nice job mixing things up with the two tone paint - very well done.


----------



## Deano12345

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=687811

Theres a link to my first overclock on my sig rig.Nearly a 1 GHz OC on the stock cooler,im very happy with that.HAF FTW


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


*UPDATE: All links to names that had no pictures have been removed. If you would like to link your name to pics or a build log, post here or pm me with a link to the pictures/build log and I will update the first page. Thanks!*










Looks like i made it in time and added some photos of my haf before TOUGE checked my name!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Looks like i made it in time and added some photos of my haf before TOUGE checked my name!

















Lol


----------



## NovaNab

Could anyone plz tell me which sandpaper grits should i use during the case painting and which one should i use at which point?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Could anyone plz tell me which sandpaper grits should i use during the case painting and which one should i use at which point?


Check out this thread. It's for a pretty high end paint finish:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ng-mirror.html

There are a handful of threads on this topic. Use the search often. Most topics are already covered in OCN.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steverebo* 
After weeks of hard work this is my finished product let me know what you think

Looks great! PM sent also.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steverebo* 
After weeks of hard work this is my finished product let me know what you think

I looked at the second pic and said... "Aww a Barbie Girl theme! Is this for your daughter?"







Then I looked at the other pics and noticed it was Red. Definitely like the red better.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Loop Design: Reservoir-->Pump-->Top Double Rad-->CPU Block-->GPU Block-->Bottom Single Rad-->Reservoir

If you're going to split up the rads you might as well do the loop like this:

Reservoir-->Pump-->Top Double Rad-->CPU Block-->Bottom Single Rad-->GPU Block-->Reservoir

That way you will cool the liquid before entering the GPU block instead of heating it up on the CPU and sending it through. I am using the same principle but I use a triple rad up top for my CPU loop and a double rad for the GPU loop.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


GRRRR literally ordered that case 24 hours ago before free shipping, newegg better price match to that free shipping offer.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


idk if anyone has posted this... but its forced me to buy it now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119160

139.99 and free shipping

i know everyone in here already owns one but for people like me who decided on this case after reading this thread... just thought i would throw that out there






























oh and touge add me for a 932 once i get it in from ups ill have alink for my work log


REP+ Melantha!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*









Same here!







I ordered mine from the egg just yesterday too and paid and extra $25 for shipping! I'll be contacting them tomorrow asking for a $25 reimbursement. This blows! 







:swearing:







:swearing:







:swearing:







:swearing:























rep+ for the info! I hope it pays off!


















Umm was that me ranting like that?









Here is a copy of my chat session with newegg.com:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newegg live chat session*

8:05:06 AM CustomerJake
Initial Question/Comment: Shipping
8:05:11 AM SystemSystem
Tatiana has joined this session!
8:05:11 AM SystemSystem
Connected with Tatiana
8:05:11 AM SystemSystem
Hello my name is Tatiana. How may I help you today?
8:06:02 AM CustomerJake
I purchased that HAF 932 case Monday 31st and included rush order processing. However the invoice was dated for Tuesday, 1st and it did not ship until the following day. This is not actually my concern, but I paid a substantial fee for shipping this case and it was available for free shipping starting Tuesday 1st. I really feel that the shipping fees for the case should be refunded. If so, I would use these funds to purchase additional items through newegg.com.
8:07:06 AM AgentTatiana
I would be glad to assist you.
8:07:06 AM AgentTatiana
May I please have a moment to check into this for you?
8:07:17 AM CustomerJake
Yes please
8:10:31 AM AgentTatiana
Thanks for waiting. I'm actually still looking into this . . . one more moment please.
8:10:39 AM CustomerJake
of course
8:11:26 AM AgentTatiana
Thank you for holding. I was able to confirm the price difference of $24.99 for shipping.
8:11:46 AM AgentTatiana
I'll make a one time exception to waive this fee. Please be advised that we do not have a price protection guarantee.
8:12:16 AM CustomerJake
Okay. Well that is wonderful then! Thank you!
8:12:43 AM AgentTatiana
You're welcome!
8:12:47 AM AgentTatiana
Was I able to resolve your issue or answer all your questions today?
8:13:37 AM CustomerJake
Yes, thank you.
8:13:53 AM AgentTatiana
I have issued you a credit for $24.99. Please allow 3-5 business days for the credit to be processed and returned to your original method of payment. An invoice for the refund will be send to you once the transaction has been completed.
8:14:28 AM CustomerJake
Super! Thanks!
8:15:03 AM AgentTatiana
No problem at all.
8:15:03 AM AgentTatiana
Thank you for visiting Newegg.com. Please feel free to contact us anytime.
8:15:08 AM AgentTatiana
Have a wonderful day!
8:15:08 AM AgentTatiana
Good bye.


Awwh... the power of kindness!


----------



## melantha

anyone try this... i want to instead of it taking a slot in my drive bay is it possible to remove the whole panel at the top... buy a blank bread board and solder a rheobus with up there with the 2 status lights...


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


REP+ Melantha!
















Umm was that me ranting like that?









Here is a copy of my chat session with newegg.com:

Awwh... the power of kindness!

















sweet congrats man... ya i seen that .. it was in my saved wish list for my whole system build... i wanted to work on ideas for painting ... refreshed the page and i was like **** gotta jump on this deal now...

lol and today as i was omw to the bank i seen a UPS truck pull into my complex and i pulled a fast uturn and followed it in hope it was stopping at my building...







but it didnt

hopefully itll be here tomorrow...

wifes gonna kill me cuz im supposed to be waiting a month or 2 to start buying... but it was an amazing deal... free shipping cant turn that down


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


anyone try this... i want to instead of it taking a slot in my drive bay is it possible to remove the whole panel at the top... buy a blank bread board and solder a rheobus with up there with the 2 status lights...


Anything is possible. It looks like it would work there, but you'd have to cut out some of the metal behind it. I was considering doing something similar with my case, but then I would only have a single USB in the front with my card reader. Still considering possibilities.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


sweet congrats man... ya i seen that .. it was in my saved wish list for my whole system build... i wanted to work on ideas for painting ... refreshed the page and i was like **** gotta jump on this deal now...

lol and today as i was omw to the bank i seen a UPS truck pull into my complex and i pulled a fast uturn and followed it in hope it was stopping at my building...







but it didnt

hopefully itll be here tomorrow...

wifes gonna kill me cuz im supposed to be waiting a month or 2 to start buying... but it was an amazing deal... free shipping cant turn that down


Well this way, you'll be able to get a head start on any mods you have planned plus plenty of time to not worry about rushing the paint scheme.


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Anything is possible. It looks like it would work there, but you'd have to cut out some of the metal behind it. I was considering doing something similar with my case, but then I would only have a single USB in the front with my card reader. Still considering possibilities.


ya im still waiting on my case but once i get it in and get my rheobus in ill look into the possiblities... but i wanna put the rheobus and leds in that spot and if i can fit it in a card reader... but i dont think i can... but im looking into the 1 inch spot on the side of the 5.25 bay for the usb.. maybe putting them in there... im planning a lot of mods for this case... it will be more art than computer... lol


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*


If you're going to split up the rads you might as well do the loop like this:

Reservoir-->Pump-->Top Double Rad-->CPU Block-->Bottom Single Rad-->GPU Block-->Reservoir


I was thinking of that exact loop order as well and it makes sense to throw cooling in prior to hitting the GPU block







. I would expect with the amount of flow going on, the entire cooling system eventually hits an equilibrium temperature with only a few degree changes between each component. This is something I would like to actually test and see... ie: GPU in/out Temp, CPU In/Out Temp, Rad in/out temp, etc.


----------



## Meta|Gear

Bought the 922 im happy with it but i think i should of went with the 932


----------



## melantha

ok so i got bored waiting for my new case to arrive... so i messed with sketchup... im not done... i eventually want to make it into my case with everything in it... lol but this is it so far... lemme know what to think...

ps... if anyone wants this as a stock case for themselves ill have it so u can dl it and edit for yourself... lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*











ok so i got bored waiting for my new case to arrive... so i messed with sketchup... im not done... i eventually want to make it into my case with everything in it... lol but this is it so far... lemme know what to think...

ps... if anyone wants this as a stock case for themselves ill have it so u can dl it and edit for yourself... lol


Awesome, good work melantha, +rep!


----------



## ngom52

Hi, for anyone that fits their HAF 922 with a fan controller, does doing so make the LED on/off button (for the front LED fan) obsolete?


----------



## Paraleyes

I don't see how that would effect it. That LED plugs into the PWR LED header on your MB and is completely separate from any other power connections.


----------



## kevindd992002

He was referring to the LED of the front fan of the 922 not the PWR LED of the case.

But to answer your question, it wouldn't affect the front LED fan since the front LED fan 2-pin connector is connected to the 2-pin switch of the case itself. With fan controllers, you are connecting the 3-pin connector of the fan.


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Awesome, good work melantha, +rep!

thanks.. i messed up the 5.25 bay slots and have to redo the whole case in sketchup once i get my case in... i measured my current cases slots and well it didnt match the size of haf 932.. but ill get to that once mine comes in...


----------



## Protezione

Got a price match from newegg! Guess they normally wont do that and this was a one time exception. Oh well, keeps me a happy customer!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
Got a price match from newegg! Guess they normally wont do that and this was a one time exception. Oh well, keeps me a happy customer!

They will do it every time, mate! All you have to do is ask in a live chat session. I have been completely satisfied every time I open a support chat session there. They always say, "I will be willing to make a one time exception..." For that reason, I wasn't sure they would help me this time because of how often I talk to them in there. They must not keep records of how often each member is given that, "one time exception" Or maybe that is exactly why they helped me yet again, given how often I spend money there.

Anyways,







Sorry.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


They will do it every time, mate! All you have to do is ask in a live chat session. I have been completely satisfied every time I open a support chat session there. They always say, "I will be willing to make a one time exception..." For that reason, I wasn't sure they would help me this time because of how often I talk to them in there. They must not keep records of how often each member is given that, "one time exception" Or maybe that is exactly why they helped me yet again, given how often I spend money there.

Anyways,







Sorry.


If you think thats off topic,you should see the CM690 owner's thread lol


----------



## DanielF50

Gahhh. been away for 4 days, I came back, turned my pc on and as it was rediculously cold in the house, my core temps stayed at 30, 27, 24 & 28







...

Just before I left I Flipped my PSU & sorted out all the cables, think it looks a bit better inside now and its a bit cooler inside







I also made some fan filters out of tights too, pretty easy to do once you know how to do it









Will post photos later =]

Dan


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


Gahhh. been away for 4 days, I came back, turned my pc on and as it was rediculously cold in the house, my core temps stayed at 30, 27, 24 & 28







...

Just before I left I Flipped my PSU & sorted out all the cables, think it looks a bit better inside now and its a bit cooler inside







I also made some fan filters out of tights too, pretty easy to do once you know how to do it









Will post photos later =]

Dan


Hooray for cold weather


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Gahhh. been away for 4 days, I came back, turned my pc on and as it was rediculously cold in the house, my core temps stayed at 30, 27, 24 & 28







...

Just before I left I Flipped my PSU & sorted out all the cables, think it looks a bit better inside now and its a bit cooler inside







I also made some fan filters out of tights too, pretty easy to do once you know how to do it









Will post photos later =]

Dan

That's what I love about being in the Navy and living on base, no electricity bills since the base makes its own power. When I'm OC'ing, I full blast the AC in my computer room. i7 920 D0 on water at 4.2Ghz gets me an idle temp in the 30's and load temps in the low 50s!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
That's what I love about being in the Navy and living on base, no electricity bills since the base makes its own power. When I'm OC'ing, I full blast the AC in my computer room. i7 920 D0 on water at 4.2Ghz gets me an idle temp in the 30's and load temps in the low 50s!









Now thats hows it done haha


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Hey guys i maybe its not the best place to ask but a few days ago my HAF 932 reset front panel cable broke and i wonder what should i do? is the reset button important or i dont need it at all?

thanks


Just go to the coolermaster site and fill out a erma. I broke the SATA port and they sent me new top with all the cables. They are very good when you break stuff.


----------



## NovaNab

Hey everyone, i started painting my case and i applied three coats of primer on one of my parts i let it dry for about 2 hours but then i tried to scratch the paint with my nail and the primer peeled of is that normal or did i do something wrong? I used a duplicolor primer and it wasnt self etching.


----------



## Protezione

need moar sanding









P.s Add me to the list!

Build Log


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
need moar sanding









P.s Add me to the list!

Build Log

Done, welcome!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
Just go to the coolermaster site and fill out a erma. I broke the SATA port and they sent me new top with all the cables. They are very good when you break stuff.

How do you remove the top panel of the HAF 922?


----------



## GotYoDumAzz

I have the 932.. Please add me!


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


How do you remove the top panel of the HAF 922?


Remove the rubber mat and then remove the 3 Silver philips head screws and it will just lift off mate


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Remove the rubber mat and then remove the 3 Silver philips head screws and it will just lift off mate


Where do you see that rubber mat and the 3 Silver philips head screws?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Where do you see that rubber mat and the 3 Silver philips head screws?


Bah i forgot this thread was for the 922 aswell lol ! never mind my post !


----------



## kevindd992002

Lol. So you were referring to your HAF 932?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
How do you remove the top panel of the HAF 922?

If you mean the plastic bezel on the top/front, there are 4 plastic tabs that stick through into the case under the top panel - 2 on each side at the very front and back of the plastic bezel. You can see them when you look up under the top panel through the side panel openings. You can very easily pull the catches back (towards the side panel) with your finger and the top panel will release - there are no screws holding the panel on. Release all 4, make sure you have a bit of slack with your cables and you can pull the plastic piece up very easily.

I've had mine off when I was looking to see if I could replace cables easily from there.


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks. Got it







Did you try to fiddle with the LED switch to see if you can connect another LED fan in that switch?


----------



## HAFenvy

I have not tried to mess with the LED switch yet but I do see it is a double pole switch so I'll have to test it later to see what the pinouts are like. Might be able to use that switch to handle more lighting options either directly or via a relay - ooooo you are bad and just gave me more ideas!

(oh and btw - when you put the plastic bezel back in, there are those 4 guide pins that you have to make sure line up and then it takes a little bit of force to get it to SNAP into place - I use my fingers underneath to make sure the tabs are going in correctly.)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


I have not tried to mess with the LED switch yet but I do see it is a double pole switch so I'll have to test it later to see what the pinouts are like. Might be able to use that switch to handle more lighting options either directly or via a relay - ooooo you are bad and just gave me more ideas!


Lol, tested it too. I'm recalling here, double pole would entail each pole not shorting each other when you actually depress the switch right? As I've remembered, when using a single switch with two poles, you can connect two devices there as long as the poles are independent of each other. I may be wrong, topics way back in college


----------



## HAFenvy

That is why I want to test it first before I go doing anything but my meter is dead


----------



## melantha

UPS JUST DROPPED OFF MY CASE
ill have an unboxing post up and a link to my work log once i get home


----------



## Diebold

Just thought I'd share my thoughts and current experiences.

First, a great big thank you to the people who suggested getting a rivet gun and drilling out the rivets - it's making the paint job go more smoother and the 1/8" rivets that I'll be putting it back together with are stronger than the ones the manufacturer used.









I was really surprised how easily it was to remove them - the only ***** I have is having to remove the rivets holding the 3.5 bays to the 5.25 bays - I could not figure out any other way to get tilt/twist the hard drive bays out until I did that.

Now, I've been torn on what color to paint it... I really wanted to go with something based on the Dupli-Color Mirage color shifting paints... but the ICE color was sold out of the only place I could still order it without having to deal with online ordering... so, since I'm an impulsive guy I decided not to bother with the ICE and instead go with either red or blue... but what to pick?
And what color primer? Top coat? Decisions decisions dec....









then I looked at my RaidMax case that I've been using since 2003 and that I was replacing with the HAF and thought... I could test with that!









So I took the back Panel off, sanded half of it, and started laying out 4 sections for primer:









No Primer, Clear (plastic) Primer, White Primer, and Rustoleum "Hammered" "primer"









Then I further broke it into bands of Red and Blue.










Then further devided it by Top coat of Dupli-Color's EFFEX (which is a sparkly slight color shift clear coat).



















The effect is very subtle, and if I had a window that let sunlight hit the case the subtle blue on black with EFFEX or red on black EFFEX would be brilliant... but since I don't I decided to go with a White Primer Base


































My lonely parts, waiting to be painted Blue

The outside will be the Blue with Effex, the interior is a light baby blue - my crappy camera doesn't bring out the subtle but deep blue of the interior.

I tried mixing the red with blue for grill work, but the Spiderman look just isn't appealing to me at this juncture.


----------



## Mauritio

Just *WON!* my very own HAF922 from coolermaster. With their hyves. Already got a Unique Coolermaster Sweater









I've just bought a Stacker 830, so thats a bummer; But I'll just use the HAF for my second pc or just sell it to intressted people.

I'll rip off the fans and mod them in to my Stacker (I bet this sounds like raping the HAF but hell I don't care its free







), but you can call me a HAF owner


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diebold*


First, a great big thank you to the people who suggested getting a rivet gun and drilling out the rivets - it's making the paint job go more smoother and the 1/8" rivets that I'll be putting it back together with are stronger than the ones the manufacturer used.


I don't know what it is like with the 932 but on the 922, the side panels conceal the rivets that hold the case together and they are flush (countersunk) rivets. I want to use the right ones so I'll be ordering some countersunk rivets from a local supplier as they are not a common rivet you find in the local hardware store.

On a side note, I had an epiphany last night for my top panel modification so I went out and bought more material from a local metal shop today (Metal Mart, sells off-cuts and small quanities for much less than what hardware stores sell stuff for - and it was sheared to size for me - $5 well spent







)

I'll document that more later once I start working on it


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GotYoDumAzz*


I have the 932.. Please add me!


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mauritio*


Just *WON!* my very own HAF922 from coolermaster. With their hyves. Already got a Unique Coolermaster Sweater









I've just bought a Stacker 830, so thats a bummer; But I'll just use the HAF for my second pc or just sell it to intressted people.

I'll rip off the fans and mod them in to my Stacker (I bet this sounds like raping the HAF but hell I don't care its free







), but you can call me a HAF owner


Added, welcome!


----------



## -HAZE-

I am an owner also.

I just busted one of my front USB ports by stepping on a wire that was in there.

:swearing:

How hard is it to replace that and where can I get the part?


----------



## Diebold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I don't know what it is like with the 932 but on the 922, the side panels conceal the rivets that hold the case together and they are flush (countersunk) rivets. I want to use the right ones so I'll be ordering some countersunk rivets from a local supplier as they are not a common rivet you find in the local hardware store.

On a side note, I had an epiphany last night for my top panel modification so I went out and bought more material from a local metal shop today (Metal Mart, sells off-cuts and small quanities for much less than what hardware stores sell stuff for - and it was sheared to size for me - $5 well spent







)

I'll document that more later once I start working on it









The top rivets and the rivets holding my hard drive bays together were flush mount rivets, but I can live with a slight bump.

Now if I could wash the blue from my hands.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diebold* 
The top rivets and the rivets holding my hard drive bays together were flush mount rivets, but I can live with a slight bump.

I would be ok with a bump too but the side panel sits right on those positions which is why they are low profile like that. I'm not sure how much more interference that would create by having standard rivets in those locations so I'll just get the other ones and use them in the appropriate spots (when I actually get that far haha)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-HAZE-*


I am an owner also.

I just busted one of my front USB ports by stepping on a wire that was in there.

:swearing:

How hard is it to replace that and where can I get the part?


Added, welcome!


----------



## melantha

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7113887
my work log

right now no pics but that will be updated once i get my camera in from the car in the morning


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7113887
my work log

right now no pics but that will be updated once i get my camera in from the car in the morning


Linked your name to your worklog!


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Linked your name to your worklog!










thanks man... lol pics just dont give this case the justice it needs... its so big... i love it


----------



## melantha

when getting ready to paint the case do you have to sand the metal mesh at all or just apply primer and then paint?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
when getting ready to paint the case do you have to sand the metal mesh at all or just apply primer and then paint?

I would give all places you want to paint a quick sanding and scuffing to ensure the primer sticks to it (and also clean it down to remove any films or oils from fingers, etc). You don't have to sand it to death, just enough to scuff it up for the paint to adhere. Better safe than sorry.

UPDATE: Link to a guide in the Case Mods - General Discussions Thread:
458611-interior-case-spray-painting-guide

Note to Touge: My build log is online - linked below if you could update my name link too - thanks!


----------



## NovaNab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I would give all places you want to paint a quick sanding and scuffing to ensure the primer sticks to it (and also clean it down to remove any films or oils from fingers, etc). You don't have to sand it to death, just enough to scuff it up for the paint to adhere. Better safe than sorry.

UPDATE: Link to a guide in the Case Mods - General Discussions Thread:
458611-interior-case-spray-painting-guide

Note to Touge: My build log is online - linked below if you could update my name link too - thanks!









Hey m8 im trying to paint my case atm i first sanded it down then applied primer and then the paint, but when i try to scratch the paint with my nail it goes off easily







IF i put clear coat is it gonna change anything?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
Hey m8 im trying to paint my case atm i first sanded it down then applied primer and then the paint, but when i try to scratch the paint with my nail it goes off easily







IF i put clear coat is it gonna change anything?

Adding more paint to the top level isn't going to fix the underlying problem of the primer not sticking in some places. How long ago did you paint it from the time you are now scratching at it? It does about a week or two for some paints to fully cure and harden and that also depends on the thickness/number of coats you have in there. Fresh paint chips easy, cured paint notso much.


----------



## NovaNab

Dunno i did the usual procedure sanded the part removed all the grease from it then applies two coats of primer when it dried yesterday i applied two coats of glossy black paint and it seems to peel off easily.


----------



## melantha

thanks... i plan on waking up early tomorrow and running everything over to my parents and doing it there... its hard to paint here at an apartment... lol oh.. how do you remove the 5.25 plastic quick release things from the side of the holder


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
Dunno i did the usual procedure sanded the part removed all the grease from it then applies two coats of primer when it dried yesterday i applied two coats of glossy black paint and it seems to peel off easily.

I would give it some more time to cure properly but am not entirely sure why it may be peeling so easy


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
thanks... i plan on waking up early tomorrow and running everything over to my parents and doing it there... its hard to paint here at an apartment... lol oh.. how do you remove the 5.25 plastic quick release things from the side of the holder

Couple Notes first:

1.) when you take this apart, keep in mind the pieces that will fall out if you are not careful. There are two springs that will drop out right away if you go too fast (not a big deal but annoying when they bounce away)

2.) Make sure the button/pins are disengaged (the out position like you are installing a drive)

OK...

The plastic pieces are actually fairly easy to remove once you know the trick. When you are looking into the side of the case directly at them, on the left side you'll see a little sheet metal bump protruding out from the drive bay at the very edge which is basically the catch used to keep the plastic pieces from sliding back towards the back of the case (locking them in position basically).

Lift up on the left side of the plastic (towards you away from the the drive bay) and then slowly slide the release assembly towards the back of the case (to the left). Once you go far enough, you will be able to pull it straight out but I recommend tipping it downwards slightly so you can see the springs and be able to grab them easily. Keep all the pieces together (Ziploc sandwich bags are your friend).

You don't need to force it, I found they were pretty easy to get out once you lift that left edge up and slide them towards the back of the case.

Also keep in mind, after you paint your case, you may scratch your paint on that little catch/bump putting them back in so try putting them in again now before painting just so you are familiar with doing it prior to starting the paint job. That way you are more comfortably putting it back in and can keep that left edge up sliding back in over that little sheet metal bump/catch.


----------



## kevindd992002

@HAFEnvy

Give me a heads up if you already have tested the LED switch config


----------



## melantha

lol its harder than that for me... so i took a flat head and push the plastic up through the other side up over that lip... ... but illl have the primer pics up tomorrow... and i plan to use http://www.amazon.com/Duplicolor-MIR...2128249&sr=1-4
on the outside metal and plastic but the mesh will be flat white... inside will be flat black to absorb the black light... theme is ice


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
@HAFEnvy

Give me a heads up if you already have tested the LED switch config









I was going to head out and buy a new meter today (my old one is literally dead) but didn't get around to it. I'm hoping to pick up one tomorrow and I'll make a point of checking out that switch. I got distracted today with work and then with shopping at a local goody store after having a couple amazing idea neurons fire in my brain. (also known as - I had a new idea for my case modification and went and bought some material from a local metal shop)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I was going to head out and buy a new meter today (my old one is literally dead) but didn't get around to it. I'm hoping to pick up one tomorrow and I'll make a point of checking out that switch. I got distracted today with work and then with shopping at a local goody store after having a couple amazing idea neurons fire in my brain. (also known as - I had a new idea for my case modification and went and bought some material from a local metal shop)

No prob. Lol, nice, goodluck with your idea







I'll try to test it myself and give you the results.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
lol its harder than that for me... so i took a flat head and push the plastic up through the other side up over that lip... ... but illl have the primer pics up tomorrow... and i plan to use http://www.amazon.com/Duplicolor-MIR...2128249&sr=1-4
on the outside metal and plastic but the mesh will be flat white... inside will be flat black to absorb the black light... theme is ice

Guess I just have strong fingers haha. Interesting paint choice - should be a neat project to follow


----------



## melantha

welp its all packed up... keep your fingers crossed for good painting weather tomorrow... i know i am... im totally stoked about it

damn im drunk and tired... great timing to be done disassembling


----------



## FairladyZ32

Quick question: Will the 230mm fans fit in the 5.25" bays? How many bays will/does it occupy?

Also, I'm going to add a few 120mm fans to the case, and maybe replace the rear exhaust fan. Are these CM fans good enough replacements? Or should I stick to some fan namebrand like Scythe?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FairladyZ32*


Quick question: Will the 230mm fans fit in the 5.25" bays? How many bays will/does it occupy?


The big fans won't fit in the 5.25in bays... (5.25in * 25.4mm/in = 133mm). You might be able to hang it off the back of the bays but they are huge fans. I would get some nice quiet 120mm's and put them in the 5.25in bay if you want more air flow through there. A 120mm will take up 3 bays in height.

As for the best fan.. it all depends on what you want to do. Some have fancy LEDs but are noisy, some are super quiet but have low flow rates. I like quiet fans so I always look for fans that have low dba ratings with decent flow rates in the range I want for whatever purpose I have for them.


----------



## kevindd992002

How do you place a 120mm in 3 bays? What will hold the fan?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


How do you place a 120mm in 3 bays? What will hold the fan?


Zipties !


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Zipties !










Ok. Is it still recommended to put a fan up there?


----------



## FalloutBoy

I think I'd put one up there for the hell of it if I could be bothered. Right now I have 2 standing on my power supply blowing on my video cards and there not secured to anything... Thats my story.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I think I'd put one up there for the hell of it if I could be bothered. Right now I have 2 standing on my power supply blowing on my video cards and there not secured to anything... Thats my story.


Will you have that as an intake or exhaust? Intake I suppose?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


I don't know what it is like with the 932 but on the 922, the side panels conceal the rivets that hold the case together and they are flush (countersunk) rivets. I want to use the right ones so I'll be ordering some countersunk rivets from a local supplier as they are not a common rivet you find in the local hardware store.

On a side note, I had an epiphany last night for my top panel modification so I went out and bought more material from a local metal shop today (Metal Mart, sells off-cuts and small quanities for much less than what hardware stores sell stuff for - and it was sheared to size for me - $5 well spent







)

I'll document that more later once I start working on it











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diebold*


The top rivets and the rivets holding my hard drive bays together were flush mount rivets, but I can live with a slight bump.

Now if I could wash the blue from my hands.










For replacing those flat rivets, I just remove a bit of material with a larger drill bit allowing the head of the rivet to countersink so that it is flush. Just be careful when you do it. You don't have to worry about a steel case though. UGGGH! I didn't even realize these were steel until I lifted up the box when it arrived today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Dunno i did the usual procedure sanded the part removed all the grease from it then applies two coats of primer when it dried yesterday i applied two coats of glossy black paint and it seems to peel off easily.


Make sure you clean it properly before you apply primer. Wet sand before paint and clean again before paint. Not saying you didn't though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


thanks... i plan on waking up early tomorrow and running everything over to my parents and doing it there... its hard to paint here at an apartment... lol


Word! I live in an apartment complex too. Painting definitely can be a challenge.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-HAZE-*


I am an owner also.

I just busted one of my front USB ports by stepping on a wire that was in there.

:swearing:

How hard is it to replace that and where can I get the part?


Cooler Master RMA direct.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Note to Touge: My build log is online - linked below if you could update my name link too - thanks!










Done!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


lol its harder than that for me... so i took a flat head and push the plastic up through the other side up over that lip... ... but illl have the primer pics up tomorrow... and i plan to use http://www.amazon.com/Duplicolor-MIR...2128249&sr=1-4
on the outside metal and plastic but the mesh will be flat white... inside will be flat black to absorb the black light... theme is ice


Haha I saw that paint at Schucks Auto today when I was scoping out paints for mine. It'd be about $100 paint job if you did it right though.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Will you have that as an intake or exhaust? Intake I suppose?


It depends on the airflow of your case. If your keeping the standard 'in' at the bottom and side and 'out' at the top and rear, have it as an intake. Can't really help unless I knew your setup. There are just that many diferent combinations including the use of different fans.

EDIT - Keep in mind the positive and negative air pressures as well.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


It depends on the airflow of your case. If your keeping the standard 'in' at the bottom and side and 'out' at the top and rear, have it as an intake. Can't really help unless I knew your setup. There are just that many diferent combinations including the use of different fans.

EDIT - Keep in mind the positive and negative air pressures as well.


The standard setup you mentioned is exactly me setup.

Front: 200mm intake
Rear: 120mm exhaust
Bottom: 120mm intake
Top: 200mm exhaust
Side: 200mm intake

Do you prefer positive or negative case pressure?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
For replacing those flat rivets, I just remove a bit of material with a larger drill bit allowing the head of the rivet to countersink so that it is flush. Just be careful when you do it. You don't have to worry about a steel case though. UGGGH! I didn't even realize these were steel until I lifted up the box when it arrived today.

I thought of that as well and that would be a viable solution except I don't want to have to do that to 14 rivets behind the side panels (7 on each side) after I painted. A pack of 100 countersunk rivets is $5.80 at a local shop that sells industrial supplies - it just takes a business day or two to get them in







The top panel and drive bays use regular pop rivets so I'll pick up a box of both dome and countersunk rivets so I have an assortment to work with.

UPDATE: Just got back from a little shopping for goodies and bought regular aluminum rivets - I want to test the shaving down trick with these to see how well that works which I'll do sometime this weekend.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
No prob. Lol, nice, goodluck with your idea







I'll try to test it myself and give you the results.

The LED switch in the top of the 922 is a double pole double throw switch. Ohhhh the fun possibilities of controlling lighting in the case with the stock switch - gets my mind just spinning









(replaced my meter today)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
The LED switch in the top of the 922 is a double pole double throw switch. Ohhhh the fun possibilities of controlling lighting in the case with the stock switch - gets my mind just spinning









(replaced my meter today)

Ok, nice







What do you suggest I do to connect my OTHER fan's LED cable to the switch? Just solder it? I don't have a 2-pin to 2-pin cable around here.


----------



## MIGhunter

Anyone with a 932 do any fan testing? I'm curious if you get a noticeable temp change by upgrading your fans. If so, what were you temps before and after. What fans did you use?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Ok, nice







What do you suggest I do to connect my OTHER fan's LED cable to the switch? Just solder it? I don't have a 2-pin to 2-pin cable around here.

I will probably either solder something there or will find an old cable that has some nice connector that might work there and use the cables from that.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Anyone with a 932 do any fan testing? I'm curious if you get a noticeable temp change by upgrading your fans. If so, what were you temps before and after. What fans did you use?


Switched my side 230mm for 4 120mm SFlex-Gs. Drops my GPU temps by ~3c.
I also took one off the side and placed it on the bottom as an intake and that dropped my GPU temps by another 3c.

Should be ordering another 4 120s soon. 2 top, 1 rear, and 1 bottom.


----------



## AMOOO

Hello everyone,

Please add me to the HAF922 list, recently purchased the HAF922 case, and pretty much got everything set up now.

I have 2 questions,

1 - Which fan do you suggest I place on my Thermalright Ultra 120 for maximum cooling

2 - As far as fan controllers go, are there any Red led themed ones?

Will hopefully upload pictures of my system up later.

Thanks, AMO


----------



## Deano12345

If sound isn't a problem,Delta 5000 RPM's push a phenomenal about of air (190 CFM)

Noctua do some very high quality,and quiet fans if you need your system to be quiet.

As far as fan controllers go,I would just google what you want and post here and we will help you out


----------



## Rogue4ce

Havent had a gaming PC for a few years, work n all... but with the release of Operation Flashpoint 2 coming out next month im starting to get anxiety. Went to school for computers in the mid 90s prices are reasonable time for a personal build







So Ive put together a list of stuff, release date is Oct 6, and this will get me up and going allowing future mods. Please let me know if you have a better product same round about price, or if something is a "known issue" product, or if I could get better performance another way. This build is my 1 week interpretation of hardware review, gaming builders and what they are using and forums such as this. Of course it all centers around this sweet HAF 932 though! And I really need help on the fans. Build pics when I start.

(cant wait to get my hands on this puppy!)
CASE CoolerMaster HAF 932RC-932-KKN1-GP$152.90
(until i-5 release and price drops of high end i-7)
CPU Intel Core i7 920 D0BX80601920 - D0$330.46
(this uATX sounds small but price is right, advice please)
MB Asus Rampage II GeneRAMPAGE II GENE$226.34
(with 8-8-8-24 sounds good)
MEM Kingston HyperX 6GB 1600 KHX12800D3LLK3/6GX$142.41
(was also looking at ATI, 275 wins in benching tests i saw)
GPUx2 Evga Geforce Gtx 275896-P3-1170-AR$513.22
(quiet reliable power, quiet??? a price break here would be nice)
PSU Corsair 1000w modularCMPSU-1000HX$229.00
(set in raid-0 I like external data drives. this system strictly gaming)
HDDx2 WD Velociraptor 150GB WD1500HLFS$366.08
(dont really nead this in here do I, its a given?)
OS Vista Home Premium 64BIT 66I-01939$119.99
COOL need fans no idea what to do on this one, avoid liquid if possible but open to upgrade down the road
Total $2,080.40

These add-ons after I get er up n running
NIC EVGA KILLER XENO128-P2-KN01-TR$140.37
ASUS VK266H Black 25.5"$323.16
Logitech G13 Advanced Gameboard920-000946$80.00


----------



## AMOOO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
If sound isn't a problem,Delta 5000 RPM's push a phenomenal about of air (190 CFM)

How loud are we talking here? I don't want it to annoy me to the point i want to smash it to bits.

Iv overclocked my Q6600 @ 2.40 too 3.20, and the its idle'in 37 degrees. I want to try to drop this slightly, so i guessing a decent fan should do the trick. As I have a coolermaster red led fan connected to my heatsink at the moment, heard a lot about the Noctua fans, but also the Thermalright 2000 RPM fan is suppose to be pretty good aswell.

Anymore advice please?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOOO*


How loud are we talking here? I don't want it to annoy me to the point i want to smash it to bits.

Iv overclocked my Q6600 @ 2.40 too 3.20, and the its idle'in 37 degrees. I want to try to drop this slightly, so i guessing a decent fan should do the trick. As I have a coolermaster red led fan connected to my heatsink at the moment, heard a lot about the Noctua fans, but also the Thermalright 2000 RPM fan is suppose to be pretty good aswell.

Anymore advice please?


You'll want a 38mm fan for optimal cooling (Panaflo, San Ace, Delta, etc..).

And that 5000 RPM fan, at full speed is pretty damn loud, but I'm sure if its undervolted its bearable.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOOO*


Hello everyone,

Please add me to the HAF922 list, recently purchased the HAF922 case, and pretty much got everything set up now.

I have 2 questions,

1 - Which fan do you suggest I place on my Thermalright Ultra 120 for maximum cooling

2 - As far as fan controllers go, are there any Red led themed ones?

Will hopefully upload pictures of my system up later.

Thanks, AMO


Added, welcome!


----------



## FairladyZ32

What is this "CFM vs Flow"?

Is there a "flow" rating same as there is a CFM rating? Or are they one and the same. I have a 932, so I would think the flow would almost be more important than the CFM by first impressions, since there is SO much space.


----------



## ckybam3

CFM= cubic feet per minute, dont know what you mean by flow. CFM is essentially how much air it can push.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


CFM= cubic feet per minute, dont know what you mean by flow. CFM is essentially how much air it can push.


Maybe he means static pressure rather than "flow"?









Static pressure is important if you have a heatsink like the TRUE or a Megahelms (to name the most popular ones). Since they have dense fins they need a fan with a high static pressure (38mm fan), so it can actually push air all the way through the fins (simply put).


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOOO*


Hello everyone,

Please add me to the HAF922 list, recently purchased the HAF922 case, and pretty much got everything set up now.

I have 2 questions,

1 - Which fan do you suggest I place on my Thermalright Ultra 120 for maximum cooling

2 - As far as fan controllers go, are there any Red led themed ones?

Will hopefully upload pictures of my system up later.

Thanks, AMO


 Welcome to overclock.net AMOOO! I am really impressed with these Cooler Master fans. They come in red, blue and green and blow some serious air and with very low noise. I plugged one in and compared it to my Xigmatek Dark Night fan and the CM fans seem to blow more air AND are quieter.

I also like this controller. It is 30 watts per channel! Very cool! I also plan to mod the leds from blue to green when I get it. I'll be posting that soon enough.


----------



## TheAnonymous

You can add me to the list, I have no pictures to display as I have not modded the case.

Although I have some scratches on the interior of the case (mint on the exterior), I have used a lot of different hardware in this case and despite my best efforts of being careful, I still always manage to receive a new a small scratch on the metal whenever I add or remove hardware. They're not too bad since I can't see them but they still bother me. Other than painting the case, anyone have any suggestions on what to use to actually get the scratches out of the metal? They are not in deep at all.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAnonymous*


You can add me to the list, I have no pictures to display as I have not modded the case.

Although I have some scratches on the interior of the case (mint on the exterior), I have used a lot of different hardware in this case and despite my best efforts of being careful, I still always manage to receive a new a small scratch on the metal whenever I add or remove hardware. They're not too bad since I can't see them but they still bother me. Other than painting the case, anyone have any suggestions on what to use to actually get the scratches out of the metal? They are not in deep at all.


Added and welcome to OCN!


----------



## poorpaddy

I just got my HAF 932 and within an hour, I have completely dismantled it and have begun sanding. The picture shows the panels still riveted however those have come down as well.


----------



## jmcmtank

They should really just sell this case as a kit without fans; box would be smaller and we wouldn't have to waste time tearing it apart.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hey guys, quick question.
For some reason (no clue why) when I was adding my clear coat I got a little orange peel :swearing:. GAH, o frustrating, as I am nearly done with all this painting, I want to assemble darnit







I am using lacquer based paints, and since this is the first lacquer based clear coat, I was wondering, do I treat it like enamul and buff it once it is dry with very fine sand paper and reapply, or do I need some other step(s)?


----------



## AMOOO

I have had a look at the delta and the San Ace, can't really see the San Ace selling anywhere on any UK online stores. As for the Delta, it seems to be too loud. Would you recommend anything else?

What you guys think about this fan - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...id=57&subcat=4


----------



## Deano12345

Those Ultra Kazes are loud too,just to let you know,you wanna look out for a higher static pressure.The Akasa Apaches are a good fan and have a great static pressure


----------



## FairladyZ32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Welcome to overclock.net AMOOO! I am really impressed with these Cooler Master fans. They come in red, blue and green and blow some serious air and with very low noise. I plugged one in and compared it to my Xigmatek Dark Night fan and the CM fans seem to blow more air AND are quieter.

I also like this controller. It is 30 watts per channel! Very cool! I also plan to mod the leds from blue to green when I get it. I'll be posting that soon enough.

What controller are you referring to? I think you missed a hyperlink


----------



## AMOOO

Im so confused on what fan to buy lol, it seems that on the US online websites, theres so much more choice. I just need a fan that pushes alot of air, at a bareable amount of noise.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOOO* 
Im so confused on what fan to buy lol, it seems that on the US online websites, theres so much more choice. I just need a fan that pushes alot of air, at a bareable amount of noise.

High speed yate loon, 'nuff said








.

Cheap, pushes a lot of air, and is a great fan for the price.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

In my experience, Yate Loons move tons of air, but tend to be loud. There are some new Coolermaster fans, I have some very quiet Scythe Fans as well. The real question is how loud is too loud. What's loud to me may be WAY too loud for you, or kinda quiet to someone else.
Also, what exactly are you cooling, how much OCing are you doing, and what are the ambient temps where you are at?


----------



## AMOOO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
In my experience, Yate Loons move tons of air, but tend to be loud. There are some new Coolermaster fans, I have some very quiet Scythe Fans as well. The real question is how loud is too loud. What's loud to me may be WAY too loud for you, or kinda quiet to someone else.
Also, what exactly are you cooling, how much OCing are you doing, and what are the ambient temps where you are at?

I normally have my headset on anyway at my pc, so even if it is quite loud it should still be ok. Im cooling my Q6600 thats OC'd to 3.20, with an Thermalright Ultra Black 120.

Idle temps are at 37-33

I just gave in, and ended up ordering:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...id=57&subcat=4

Thanks for all the advice though


----------



## melantha

Quote:

In my experience, Yate Loons move tons of air, but tend to be loud. There are some new Coolermaster fans, I have some very quiet Scythe Fans as well. The real question is how loud is too loud. What's loud to me may be WAY too loud for you, or kinda quiet to someone else.
Also, what exactly are you cooling, how much OCing are you doing, and what are the ambient temps where you are at?
if you got the money get some deltas extremly high airflow but can cost up to 30 for a single fan... thats what im getting for my radiator


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOOO* 
I normally have my headset on anyway at my pc, so even if it is quite loud it should still be ok. Im cooling my Q6600 thats OC'd to 3.20, with an Thermalright Ultra Black 120.

Idle temps are at 37-33

I just gave in, and ended up ordering:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...id=57&subcat=4

Thanks for all the advice though









I got those in a push/Pull for my Noctua HSF, VERY quiet, good airflow, and excellent static pressure. One of the best flowing fans for its decibel level.

[/QUOTE] if you got the money get some deltas extremly high airflow but can cost up to 30 for a single fan... thats what im getting for my radiator [/QUOTE/]

I ahve the Ultra Kase's for my rad, 133 CFM at full blast is pretty nice, I am running Kase Master fan controller as well, when you back them down to around 2/3 they are almost unhearable over other case noises.


----------



## HAFenvy

I don't know if this is the same on the 932 but looking at the bottom of the 922 where the 3.5in drive bay is attached to the bottom of the case, I noticed something odd. They riveted the drive bay to the bottom, but literally right next to the rivet is a threaded 6-32 dimple in the sheet metal where they could have just screwed the drive bay cage to the case









On the front panel, there are 3 rivets on each side holding the 5.25in bays to the front of the case but again, there are two dimples there on each side (not threaded but there) where again, they could have just screwed the unit together.

Had they done that at the top (no dimples up there unfortunately), the entire drive cage assembly could have just been screwed into the case making it a lot easier for us to change things.

I plan to take the drive bays out anyway for the painting/coating work on the case so I'll probably drill those hole positions in the bottom and front, tap those front dimples in the 5.25in bay and screw/bolt the drive bays back in - noooo moooore rivets holding my drive bays in (future bay removal capability







)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I don't know if this is the same on the 932 but looking at the bottom of the 922 where the 3.5in drive bay is attached to the bottom of the case, I noticed something odd. They riveted the drive bay to the bottom, but literally right next to the rivet is a threaded 6-32 dimple in the sheet metal where they could have just screwed the drive bay cage to the case









On the front panel, there are 3 rivets on each side holding the 5.25in bays to the front of the case but again, there are two dimples there on each side (not threaded but there) where again, they could have just screwed the unit together.

Had they done that at the top (no dimples up there unfortunately), the entire drive cage assembly could have just been screwed into the case making it a lot easier for us to change things.

I plan to take the drive bays out anyway for the painting/coating work on the case so I'll probably drill those hole positions in the bottom and front, tap those front dimples in the 5.25in bay and screw/bolt the drive bays back in - noooo moooore rivets holding my drive bays in (future bay removal capability







)

Tapping those holes will not work. Those threaded holes are made from the factor so that the metal folds through the other side providing a wall for the threads to tap into. If you try to tap out a hole in this thin gauge metal, the screw will strip out very easily. Also, the screws will not be flush where as rivets can be made to be.

You could do this with a thread setter. I have used them on my 932 I'm modding at the moment. It is an expensive tool, but it will do what you want it to. See the attached pictures of what they do.

Also, you can flush mount a regular rivet by counter sinking the hole out with a large drill bit such as 3/8" or 7/16" will work well for that. See attached pictures of what I mean.

I apologize for the crap pictures. My daughter is borrowing my camera, so my build pictures have been with my cell so far.


----------



## Thor667




----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Tapping those holes will not work. Those threaded holes are made from the factor so that the metal folds through the other side providing a wall for the threads to tap into. If you try to tap out a hole in this thin gauge metal, the screw will strip out very easily. Also, the screws will not be flush where as rivets can be made to be.

Here is a better image describing the piece I'm talking about. The metal has been punched in such a way on the drive cage itself that they added another mm of meat to it and took the time to actually thread it (where the screw is actually screwed into that hole until it hit the bottom panel). The blob next to it is the backside of the rivet.









So I saw this same exact extruded punch hole on the front of the 5.25in bay but it is not threaded. The bottom blob is the rivet, the upper raised portion is the unthreaded piece I may tap out and try using a screw position in just to see if it works









But yeah... Thread Setter = WIN if you have one in your goody bag. Just wondered if you had similar nubs/threaded bits on your drive bay metalwork







I'm sure that yes you turn a little too hard and poof that thread is gone pretty quick - it is not a lot of meat there but a curiousity to say the least as to why they even bothered threading it in the first place.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
But yeah... Thread Setter = WIN if you have one in your goody bag. Just wondered if you had similar nubs/threaded bits on your drive bay metalwork







I'm sure that yes you turn a little too hard and poof that thread is gone pretty quick - it is not a lot of meat there but a curiousity to say the least as to why they even bothered threading it in the first place.

Yeah, I see what you mean. This issue is that when you try to put your side pieces on the front, those screw heads will be in the way. You are right though. You don't even need to buy a tap. Just use a screw. One screw should last two or three holes before you will need to throw it out. The Cooler Master case I am upgrading from now had those same deals where the expansion cards normally have a screw attachment point. This case had a pretty cheesy plastic clip system to hold the expansion cards in place. I didn't like them, so I tried to thread a screw in that unthreaded hole and it held just as well as any factory threaded hole. And now those holes are just as reliable as a factory threaded hole.

Sorry I misunderstood. I do that often.







Apparently, genius minds frequent such highly elevated thought process that we often misinterpret everyday conversation.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Sorry I misunderstood. I do that often.







Apparently, genius minds frequent such highly elevated thought process that we often misinterpret everyday conversation.









No problem







I wouldn't trust those threads to carry much load but they would work for simple securing of the material if that is all that is needed. I may ultimately just rivet those spots back in with regular rivets as they are concealed anyway and just touch up the exposed rivet material with a little paint.


----------



## carrion

My version of this sweet case (932)!!!





The photos are before the upgrade to i7.. was at 775 C2D.

New photo with the i7-920 and Foxconn's BloodRage!










Add me to the list!


----------



## POLICE

MY PC config:









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution









full resolution

updated... not final


















added CM 3in4 device module
added CM z600 cpu cooler


----------



## POLICE

*Touge180SX* i re-edit old header

pls set it if you like it


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrion* 







My version of this sweet case (932)!!!

The photos are before the upgrade to i7.. was at 775 C2D.
Add me to the list plzzz

Welcome, added!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
*Touge180SX* i re-edit old header

pls set it if you like it


















Awesome, thanks POLICE! +rep for redoing that for all of us!


----------



## madrex26

Add me to the HAF 922 Club. Picked it up from Microcenter $94 - $15 rebate = $79


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madrex26* 
Add me to the HAF 922 Club. Picked it up from Microcenter $94 - $15 rebate = $79

Added, welcome!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Awesome, thanks POLICE! +rep for redoing that for all of us!

Yup, nice job. Thanks and +rep from me also.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrion* 







My version of this sweet case (932)!!!



The photos are before the upgrade to i7.. was at 775 C2D.
Add me to the list plzzz

Love the tubing carrion. I'd like to have that red liquid with the black coil over the tube aswell one day.


----------



## StormX2

PLeas Sir, May I join the Club?

I will get a proper picture up someday, but I am super lazy


----------



## Tr1p1ng

Would any of you be interested in HAF overlays for the outside of the case?
It would cover the "HAF" and if enough people are interested, they will be available in all different colors.


----------



## FairladyZ32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Love the tubing carrion. I'd like to have that red liquid with the black coil over the tube aswell one day.

What is that, anyway? I've seen it on a couple different builds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng* 
Would any of you be interested in HAF overlays for the outside of the case?
It would cover the "HAF" and if enough people are interested, they will be available in all different colors.









Can you be more specific? Or include a sketch-up design - by the sounds of it, I'm intrigued, but I'd have to see more.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FairladyZ32* 
What is that, anyway? I've seen it on a couple different builds.

As far as I know its just cosmetic. Anyway, it does it for me!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hello all,
I am not normally the one to come into a forum and do this.... but......
HELP! What did I F up?

I something is REALLY off with my painting, and I have never seen anything like this. I have been painting models, engines and anything else you can shake a stick at since I was 12 (i'm almost 30 now). Haven't done anything in the last couple years (5-6) but still. The rest of my mod is coming great, except this!

I am going with a full black and metallic blue theme. Entire work log to follow, once there is enough to be worth mentioning. However, the part I am having an issue with I have photos for. I masked off the HAF logo on the outer case, sanded it, primed (2 layers, just like every other component), then sprayed with metallic lacquer (using same brand, manufacturers recommended combo for primer, paint and clear coat), let dry 2 hours, and applied a second coat. After it was dried, I applied both layers (manufacturer recommended) of the clear coat to achieve the "wet" look.

Everything looked awesome, albeit noticably darker than it appears in the pic for some reason. When I started to remove the masking tape, THE PAINT STARTED TO COME UP WITH IT! I came up like a thick, almost rubbery, sticker! I am not only at a loss, but kinda dismayed







and really irritated :swearing:, mainly because I know I hosed something, and i don't know what I did wrong.
Here are some pics. I know my painting REAKS of being either really out of practice or a total noob, but lets get past that part.
Please help out a fellow modder (insert begging/grovelling smiley here haha)










Original masking to go along with the not quite rigid shaping of the letters. I later remasked and sanded further to make a more squared off letter.










Final product at a few feet. Looks soso


















You can see some of the peeling from here.










You can see a couple of my scratches, as well as places where the paint lifts and shows primer.










Zoom in of the paint peeling uniformly.










Paint folded back down.

Someone please explain what I managed to hose up.
Thanks!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng*


Would any of you be interested in HAF overlays for the outside of the case? 
It would cover the "HAF" and if enough people are interested, they will be available in all different colors.










If I cant figure out how to fix my above problem, i will DEFINITLY be interested!


----------



## v1ral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Hello all,
I am not normally the one to come into a forum and do this.... but......
HELP! What did I F up?

I something is REALLY off with my painting, and I have never seen anything like this. I have been painting models, engines and anything else you can shake a stick at since I was 12 (i'm almost 30 now). Haven't done anything in the last couple years (5-6) but still. The rest of my mod is coming great, except this!

I am going with a full black and metallic blue theme. Entire work log to follow, once there is enough to be worth mentioning. However, the part I am having an issue with I have photos for. I masked off the HAF logo on the outer case, sanded it, primed (2 layers, just like every other component), then sprayed with metallic lacquer (using same brand, manufacturers recommended combo for primer, paint and clear coat), let dry 2 hours, and applied a second coat. After it was dried, I applied both layers (manufacturer recommended) of the clear coat to achieve the "wet" look.

Everything looked awesome, albeit noticably darker than it appears in the pic for some reason. When I started to remove the masking tape, THE PAINT STARTED TO COME UP WITH IT! I came up like a thick, almost rubbery, sticker! I am not only at a loss, but kinda dismayed







and really irritated :swearing:, mainly because I know I hosed something, and i don't know what I did wrong.
Here are some pics. I know my painting REAKS of being either really out of practice or a total noob, but lets get past that part.
Please help out a fellow modder (insert begging/grovelling smiley here haha)










Original masking to go along with the not quite rigid shaping of the letters. I later remasked and sanded further to make a more squared off letter.










Final product at a few feet. Looks soso


















You can see some of the peeling from here.










You can see a couple of my scratches, as well as places where the paint lifts and shows primer.










Zoom in of the paint peeling uniformly.










Paint folded back down.

Someone please explain what I managed to hose up.
Thanks!


I ain't no painting expert.. 
but you should of just sanded that area really well. then primed the sucker.. it's hard to explain.
but I saw a video on someone painting a PSU or something.. and it turned out nicely. no orange peels. or what not.
What kind of paint did you use..?

**i'll try and find the video..


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


PLeas Sir, May I join the Club?

I will get a proper picture up someday, but I am super lazy


Added, welcome!



FairladyZ32 said:


> What is that, anyway? I've seen it on a couple different builds.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are anti-kink coils. They are normally used only for tight radius bends but people like the looks of them!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Hi all,

Thinking of buying the 922. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas regarding changing the drive cage. I swap out drives frequently and from what I'm told, you virtually need to take both side panels off to do so.

Also, just checking the new/taller TRUE's or Megahalems will fit with the optional side panel fan mounted?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Hi all,

Thinking of buying the 922. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas regarding changing the drive cage. I swap out drives frequently and from what I'm told, you virtually need to take both side panels off to do so.

Also, just checking the new/taller TRUE's or Megahalems will fit with the optional side panel fan mounted?

Thanks in advance...

Both coolers _should_ fit in the 922 as it is 1 inch wider than the 932 and I dont have any issues whatsoever with my TRUE 120. There isnt much of a difference in size between these 2 beastly cases, the 922 is only 2 inches shorter but an inch wider based on the dimensions. They have the same depth at just a tad over 22". From newegg's specs:

922= 22.2" x 10" x 19.7"

932= 22.7" x 9" x 21.5"

For the hard drive removal, you dont _have_ to take off both side panels. You could probably just reach around and unplug them, just make sure you pull out the right cables







. But you would probably need to remove both side panels to install hard drives. At the same time, the side panels are very easy to remove and put on, so it shouldnt be much of a hassle.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Hi all,

Thinking of buying the 922. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas regarding changing the drive cage. I swap out drives frequently and from what I'm told, you virtually need to take both side panels off to do so.

Also, just checking the new/taller TRUE's or Megahalems will fit with the optional side panel fan mounted?

Thanks in advance...


There are tons of options there. You can drill out those rivets and move the cage however you want. You can also remove the latching piece that pivots on the drive holder and then the drives would fit in those bays backwards. You would then be able to unplug your drives from the left side entirely.









I did some pretty cool mods to my drive cage. I should really get my build thread started. I've been having too much fun doing the mods so far. Maybe I should take a break today and start it so I can show some of these things I've done.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1ral*


I ain't no painting expert.. 
but you should of just sanded that area really well. then primed the sucker.. it's hard to explain.
but I saw a video on someone painting a PSU or something.. and it turned out nicely. no orange peels. or what not.
What kind of paint did you use..?

**i'll try and find the video..


Thanks for the help, and not to be argumentitive when asking for assistance. But, it isnt lifting off of the panel, the paint is lifting off of the primer







Hence part of the confusion. I don't get why paint wont stick to its own primer. Same brand, same series, they are supposed to be designed to work together.

**edit** *Any ideas on why it would peel from its own Primer?* That one REALLY throws me off.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Hi all,

Thinking of buying the 922. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas regarding changing the drive cage. I swap out drives frequently and from what I'm told, you virtually need to take both side panels off to do so.

Thanks in advance...

1) My advice would be, not the most common, but it is something I considered. Remove the drive rack completely.
2) Use something for a pedestal, like part of the mount for the floppy drive, s you can get some elevation on it, basically to clear the rail on the side where the side panel mounts.
3) Measure off, and knock a hole in the side panel of the HAF.
4) Install http://www.scsi4me.com/enhance-storpack-s35.html or something simular. I don't have this exact model, it appears that they are out of stock on the model I have. I can plug in either SATA2 or SAS, it is Hotswap, VERY handy.
I use this for a RAID5 storage array. But you can swap multiple drives in and out with this.

Other good option, if you are only trading out say you "D" drive, you could use one of these, I also have one, for single drive swaps http://www.startech.com/item/HSB100S...-Swap-Bay.aspx Frankly this is the handiest thing I have in my case. Fully hotswat on a standard SATA port, no issues on an old mobo in XP, just takes the system 30ish seconds to acknowledge the drive (faster on newer mobo's).

Take a look at the links, both are excellent products. Infact the first link www.scsi4me.com is an excellent company, exemplary customer support, very friendly and excellent quality components.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
1) My advice would be, not the most common, but it is something I considered. Remove the drive rack completely.
2) Use something for a pedestal, like part of the mount for the floppy drive, s you can get some elevation on it, basically to clear the rail on the side where the side panel mounts.
3) Measure off, and knock a hole in the side panel of the HAF.
4) Install http://www.scsi4me.com/enhance-storpack-s35.html or something simular. I don't have this exact model, it appears that they are out of stock on the model I have. I can plug in either SATA2 or SAS, it is Hotswap, VERY handy.
I use this for a RAID5 storage array. But you can swap multiple drives in and out with this.

Other good option, if you are only trading out say you "D" drive, you could use one of these, I also have one, for single drive swaps http://www.startech.com/item/HSB100S...-Swap-Bay.aspx Frankly this is the handiest thing I have in my case. Fully hotswat on a standard SATA port, no issues on an old mobo in XP, just takes the system 30ish seconds to acknowledge the drive (faster on newer mobo's).

Take a look at the links, both are excellent products. Infact the first link www.scsi4me.com is an excellent company, exemplary customer support, very friendly and excellent quality components.









Here is the link for the rack I have. http://www.scsi4me.com/snt-sas3051b-...-sas-cage.html
Guess they aren't out of stock, I just missed it. Works great with my LSI SAS controller, and worked on an older NVRaid controller too.


----------



## POLICE

thx Touge180SX and reaper~!
i will make better


----------



## Aioras

Hello guys, I need help.

I just purchased the HAF 922, itÂ´s a great case for sure.

But IÂ´ve a little problem, at the same time, I bought another 200mm fan (Cooler Master Megaflow) the same one that comes on the front with red leds, the problem is that I canÂ´t make the leds working on the second one because is not conected to the 2 pin adapter.

How can I make the leds working on the second one? is there any chance to duplicate the 2 pin adaptor for using with the second fan also? or doing some kind of mod for it?

Thank you!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aioras*


Hello guys, I need help.

I just purchased the HAF 922, itÂ´s a great case for sure.

But IÂ´ve a little problem, at the same time, I bought another 200mm fan (Cooler Master Megaflow) the same one that comes on the front with red leds, the problem is that I canÂ´t make the leds working on the second one because is not conected to the 2 pin adapter.

How can I make the leds working on the second one? is there any chance to duplicate the 2 pin adaptor for using with the second fan also? or doing some kind of mod for it?

Thank you!


I had the same problem. Just solder a 2-pin cable to the switch of the HAF 922 (double pole double throw). OR, if you don't want to use the switch and just keep the lights on at all times in that side panel fan, tie (short) the pins of the 2-pin connector of Megaflow fan using a piece of metal wire. Hope that helps


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Thanks for the help ppl. Reps all 'round.

Haffy times ahead


----------



## Aioras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I had the same problem. Just solder a 2-pin cable to the switch of the HAF 922 (double pole double throw). OR, if you don't want to use the switch and just keep the lights on at all times in that side panel fan, tie (short) the pins of the 2-pin connector of Megaflow fan using a piece of metal wire. Hope that helps










Thanks for your answer, but I donÂ´t really know what you mean.

You say that crossing the 2-pin cable makes the leds stay on? How can I do that? I put an staple inside the two holes and thoesnÂ´t do anything, what else can I do?

Thanx


----------



## Paraleyes

Cooler Master UHAF 932 Prototype Concept Rig

Okay I'm ready to be added. My build thread is started and located HERE!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Cooler Master UHAF 932 Prototype Concept Rig

Okay I'm ready to be added. My build thread is started and located HERE!


Done!


----------



## FairladyZ32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Cooler Master UHAF 932 Prototype Concept Rig

Okay I'm ready to be added. My build thread is started and located HERE!


Looks good so far







I'll be watching.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aioras* 
Thanks for your answer, but I donÂ´t really know what you mean.

You say that crossing the 2-pin cable makes the leds stay on? How can I do that? I put an staple inside the two holes and thoesnÂ´t do anything, what else can I do?

Thanx

Do you know how to short two components? By running a wire in between them right? Do the same with the 2-pin connector of the fan. Shorting them will allow current to pass through, lighting the LEDs, same principle as having a switch if you know what I mean.


----------



## triggs75

This case I thought would fit the slim 360 on top with the fans inside it as well for my build. I have the XSPC RS360 Rad with 25mm fans and it hits my RAM clips along with my Alpha Cool CPU Block.

I am getting the Alphacool CoolCover Universal CPU Mounting Kit that will replace those flat disc's on it along with getting some Yate Loon Slim Fans 20mm so hopefully I will be clear the CPU block as well .

Thats ok going with plan two if the slim yates dont work. XSPC RS360 still inside with 1 fan inside and the other two on the top. I will get a cover to cover the top two fans. The 360 fits fine, just had to drill holes under the top part of the case, but easy to drill. I am adding a 120 RAD as well on the back fan. My system will be set up kind've like this;










So far have these parts;









Oh and sleeved my PSU and Painting my case currently









Waiting on the parts still to purchase;
- EK-FB KIT EVGA X58 Full Board Northbridge/Southbridge Water Block
- EK-Multioption RES 100
- Swiftech MCP655â„¢ Series 12 VDC Water Pump
- EK-D5 X-TOP Version 2
- BITSPOWER Fittings
- (UN)Designs Pump Z2-Bracket
- PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing
- Distilled Water with Silver KillCoils

Until then, back to Air









Chad


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
...Thats ok going with plan two if the slim yates dont work. XSPC RS360 still inside with 1 fan inside and the other two on the top. I will get a cover to cover the top two fans. The 360 fits fine, just had to drill holes under the top part of the case, but easy to drill. I am adding a 120 RAD as well on the back fan....

Chad

First off, beautiful paint scheme and it looks really sharp with the two tone sleeves on the power cables. Very nicely done. I too was considering putting my single rad on that back fan location but the top rad, being internal and where it is located in my design, gets in the way. Not too big a deal as I have that spot down in the bottom to leverage as well.

I look forward to seeing your change over to water cooling once you have more of your pieces in hand.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
This case I thought would fit the slim 360 on top with the fans inside it as well for my build. I have the XSPC RS360 Rad with 25mm fans and it hits my RAM clips along with my Alpha Cool CPU Block.

I am getting the Alphacool CoolCover Universal CPU Mounting Kit that will replace those flat disc's on it along with getting some Yate Loon Slim Fans 20mm so hopefully I will be clear the CPU block as well .

Thats ok going with plan two if the slim yates dont work. XSPC RS360 still inside with 1 fan inside and the other two on the top. I will get a cover to cover the top two fans. The 360 fits fine, just had to drill holes under the top part of the case, but easy to drill. I am adding a 120 RAD as well on the back fan. My system will be set up kind've like this;










So far have these parts;









Oh and sleeved my PSU and Painting my case currently









Waiting on the parts still to purchase;
- EK-FB KIT EVGA X58 Full Board Northbridge/Southbridge Water Block
- EK-Multioption RES 100
- Swiftech MCP655â„¢ Series 12 VDC Water Pump
- EK-D5 X-TOP Version 2
- BITSPOWER Fittings
- (UN)Designs Pump Z2-Bracket
- PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing
- Distilled Water with Silver KillCoils

Until then, back to Air









Chad

AMAZING colors pal!!!
Really like it!I am thinking about painting mine exactly like this!!


----------



## Tr1p1ng

^That looks awesome! If you dont mind me asking Chad, what type of sleeving did you use?

To all that was wondering about the HAF overlays I mentioned a few pages back, its a vinyl sticker that will go over the top of the existing letters, I'm going to a vinyl shop this weekend to see what they can do, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng* 
^That looks awesome! If you dont mind me asking Chad, what type of sleeving did you use?

X2! and where?


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng* 
^That looks awesome! If you dont mind me asking Chad, what type of sleeving did you use?

To all that was wondering about the HAF overlays I mentioned a few pages back, its a vinyl sticker that will go over the top of the existing letters, I'm going to a vinyl shop this weekend to see what they can do, I'll keep you guys posted.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
X2! and where?

Thanks!!!

The sleeving is from MurderMod and MDPX-C. Murdrmod does not have the colors as MDPX-C, but are the same sleeves.

MurderMod

mdpc-x

It is night and day comparison to the sleeving you get from frozen or perfomance-pc. Even the heatshrink is 100 times better at Murder and MDPC-X.

I ordered the red sleeving on its own from MDPC-X and forgot to order the heatshrink. So I figured I would get the heat shrink from Frozen cpu and was sorry I did. It is twice as think and does not shrink like what you get from Murder or MDPC. That is why I have the black heatshrink on the red sleeves. I was not about to use what they sell at teh other places so I just used the extra shrink I had from my original order.

Hope that helps.

Chad


----------



## FairladyZ32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tr1p1ng*


^That looks awesome! If you dont mind me asking Chad, what type of sleeving did you use?

To all that was wondering about the HAF overlays I mentioned a few pages back, its a vinyl sticker that will go over the top of the existing letters, I'm going to a vinyl shop this weekend to see what they can do, I'll keep you guys posted.










Thanks, I'm certainly interested in it.


----------



## theo.gr

Hi all!
I always wanted to measure my VGA voltages without being forced to keep my case open all the time.So i came up with a simple mod in the HAF front that allows monitoring the voltages while not being aesthetically annoying!
Here are some photos!
The idea is to put a molex in the place of e-SATA connector that i didnt need and put the ground in the 2nd pair of USB that i also didnt need.








Tell your opinions!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Looks good but those pictures make my computer sad...


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Looks good but those pictures make my computer sad...


U mean the pics quality?It was late pal...after 2 in the midnight...I was tired and sleepy


----------



## FalloutBoy

Can someone who has completely deriveted their HAF into every panel possible tell me the size rivets I would need to put the case back together? It looks like their are 2 types of rivets in the case, the second being the rivets along the top and bottom of the outer most panels? 
Also, has anyone had any problems with rattling or anything when the case is put back together?


----------



## FairladyZ32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*





What are the on/off switches for, and how did you mold them in so well. Or is that something you can buy separate?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FairladyZ32* 
What are the on/off switches for, and how did you mold them in so well. Or is that something you can buy separate?

Thanks pal!
They are for turning on a couple of 230mm fans when needed.
Its the stock mesh of the front.
I just removed it from the plastic frame and with a nail cutter i cut a hole,then tested if the switch fitted and then cut some more...
It ended up like this!
The switches were from some ACRYAN cathodes.Ask anything else u might need!


----------



## melantha

:c ool:
































































my sidewinder order just came in
-heatkiller 3.0 amd socket
-8 ft feser white tubing for my ice color scheme
-2 blacklight ccfls
-Y joint
-lots of tube clamps
-many g1/4 ID1/2 barbs

getting this in temps me to us my Credit card to finish my WC puchases lol


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 

Chad

Sweet ride dude. Rep +


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Can someone who has completely deriveted their HAF into every panel possible tell me the size rivets I would need to put the case back together? It looks like their are 2 types of rivets in the case, the second being the rivets along the top and bottom of the outer most panels?
Also, has anyone had any problems with rattling or anything when the case is put back together?

1/8" rivets is all you need. They don't need to be very deep either. You are only securing a couple thin sheets together. No it will not rattle. When you drill them out with an 1/8" bit, you do not change anything from stock. Get steel rivets if you are worried about strength. Check out THIS for rivet tips.


----------



## ashtyler

Update:

when it was naked.









time for sunbathing.









CM v8 on fire.









lets party.









my baby.









a little bit of cable management, lights off









lights on


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
1/8" rivets is all you need. They don't need to be very deep either. You are only securing a couple thin sheets together. No it will not rattle. When you drill them out with an 1/8" bit, you do not change anything from stock. Get steel rivets if you are worried about strength. Check out THIS for rivet tips.

Thanks, just wanted to make sure. On a side note you have one crazy sick looking mod happening there!!







(Those were the only words I could come up with...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
Update:

CM v8 on fire.









lights on









Love that picture of the V8. +rep for that one and I couldn't figure out how you got such a nice coloured neon until I realized it was contrasting with the paint. Very nice work!


----------



## Paraleyes

Excellent paint and cable management! I ran my wires the very same way. rep+ for quality workmanship!


----------



## Deano12345

Hey guys,I'm typing this from the middle of Rome (I should be out sight seeing but I'm sick as a dog







)

Damn alot happens in this thread if you dont be on OCN for a few days.Well out of boredom I checked my E-Tailor of choice and found they have the Q9550 for â‚¬185...Happy days.I'm going to probably get that and a Megahalems for my birthday (5th october) and I'm having trouble finding a fan (or fans,push-pull sounds fun) and I'm having trouble finding a fan to suit me.

I was thinking of the Akasa Apache because of the static pressure they have (2.64) but I'm open to suggestions.Only requirements is that it needs to be quieter than the stock Intel 82mm fan.Price isn't an issue

TIA


----------



## ashtyler

thnx guys.. just finished yesterday afterwhich drank some booze hehehhe.. celebrate!


----------



## Touge180SX

ashtyler,

Amazing work! Is that your own car paint booth!









But, on topic: Would you like added to the club list?


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
ashtyler,

Amazing work! Is that your own car paint booth!









But, on topic: Would you like added to the club list?

thanks sir, not my oven sir...







it would be my previlege if added to the list.. thnx!


----------



## The viking

Questions:

When it comes to the leds on the front of the HAF, how many Volts do they need, or use?
I'm going to change them to Green ones, and i need to know i have to buy resistors or whatever its called.

Thx in advance!


----------



## DanielF50

Im pretty sure all LED's of that size use the same voltage, dont they? (i only did electronics for 1 year)... blue led's are either more exensive or use more volts though..

Dan


----------



## murat

my haf 932


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The viking*


Questions:

When it comes to the leds on the front of the HAF, how many Volts do they need, or use?
I'm going to change them to Green ones, and i need to know i have to buy resistors or whatever its called.

Thx in advance!


I measured the voltage across those reds in the front fan and they are 2V. According to another LED replacement thread talking about that very fan HERE, the resistors are in the fan but are surface mount so forget about taking them out. If you can find 2V bright greens, go for it. Google "LED Calculator" for some online tools that can help you for calculating the resistors needed for specific LED setups - Forward Voltage is the key voltage to look for with LED specifications.

UPDATE: http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz Take a look at this resource for sizing an LED circuit. It will give you the current limiting resistor size you would need based on the inputs. So you would use 12V for your source voltage, "diode forward voltage" is the LED Forward Voltage rating, diode current rating (many LEDs are 20mA but check the spec) and then the number of LEDs (diodes). I've seen mention of having a resistor in there as a current limiter (even 4x3V LEDs on 12V results with a 1 Ohm resistor in the guide) - I'm guessing that is so the LEDs which are in fact diodes do not get cooked by having too much current go through them.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


thanks sir, not my oven sir...







it would be my previlege if added to the list.. thnx!


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The viking*


Questions:

When it comes to the leds on the front of the HAF, how many Volts do they need, or use?
I'm going to change them to Green ones, and i need to know i have to buy resistors or whatever its called.

Thx in advance!


Which LED's, fan or power/hdd?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Which LED's, fan or power/hdd?

Ahhh yes good point, my post was about the red LEDs in the front Fan.


----------



## chronicbucks

ive got one!!!! and i have a question...how bad is the dust problem??

i havnt opened up my case since i built my computer, July 1. I have noticed a small amount of dust build up on the big fan on the side of the case, right below the window. But that is the only spot i find dust build up, Im going to crack my baby open tomorrow and see if i notice any......


----------



## Paraleyes

Here's a couple pics from my build thread. Check it out if you haven't yet! I've got a ways to go yet, but there's lots of pictures posted already.


----------



## Contagion

add me please!!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Here's a couple pics from my build thread. Check it out if you haven't yet! I've got a ways to go yet, but there's lots of pictures posted already.

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...D/DSC05744.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...D/DSC05733.jpg


That's a very good idea on the top panel mod; amongst loads of good ideas that is.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


add me please!!


Done, welcome!


----------



## triggs75

Can you add me as HAF 922 owner please.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


add me please!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Can you add me as HAF 922 owner please.


Added, welcome!


----------



## The viking

i was referring to the power leds


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The viking*


i was referring to the power leds 


Not sure the voltage but the LED's I used in my How-To on the first page worked perfect!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
That's a very good idea on the top panel mod; amongst loads of good ideas that is.









thanks tank


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 

Damn alot happens in this thread if you dont be on OCN for a few days.Well out of boredom I checked my E-Tailor of choice and found they have the Q9550 for â‚¬185...Happy days.I'm going to probably get that and a Megahalems for my birthday (5th october) and I'm having trouble finding a fan (or fans,push-pull sounds fun) and I'm having trouble finding a fan to suit me.

I was thinking of the Akasa Apache because of the static pressure they have (2.64) but I'm open to suggestions.Only requirements is that it needs to be quieter than the stock Intel 82mm fan.Price isn't an issue

TIA









Bump for my Question


----------



## Josh81

Considering a 932, I'm really tired of my dumb cable management in my 900.

How noisy are the provided fans in the 932? Do they have a way to manage their speed? My mom's coolermaster case had a fan in it that had a 4 pin molex with no adapter to hook it up to a fan controller so I was just wondering.

I'm really looking forward to getting this case because I bought my mom a 50$ case which I thought was gonna be junky from cooler master and it looked amazing..the build quality is superb.


----------



## Deano12345

They are not that noisy,about 20 dB for the big ones,not sure about the smaller fans though


----------



## Weston

hey guys. i don't own the 932 yet, but i'm really tempted to buy it. i currently own a modded cm690, and i would only get the 932 if i knew i could mod it. thats why i'm asking you guys lol. anyways, my main question is concerning putting a window on the side panel. i've done multiple windows for my 690 and think its one of the easiest mods, but has a great look. from what i've heard from several friends that have the 932, they say that the stock left side panel would be almost impossible to make a cut, because the mesh comes so close to the edge of the panel. i know on the cm690, you can take the right side panel, and turn it upside down and put it on the left side. can you do that with the 932? i'm wondering this, because it seems as if the right panel would be much easier to make a cut on. if so, i'll probably just take the 230mm fan off of the left panel, put it somewhere else in the case, and buy a right side panel from cm for 15 bucks and make the cut on that. but i need to make sure the right panel will fit in the left panels slot.

thanks!!
weston


----------



## DanielF50

Sickened1 did a HAF 932 window mod here - 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...od-update.html

So its possible & Looks better than the original tbh









Dan


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hello again,
I don't know if I should ask until the system is up and running, but I am seeking membership in the HAF owners club.
My sig will be updated once this beast has a pulse. However, whether or not you want to wait until I have ti up and running is fine, but, here are the pics from my worklog thus far.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7185561


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Hello again,
I don't know if I should ask until the system is up and running, but I am seeking membership in the HAF owners club.
My sig will be updated once this beast has a pulse. However, whether or not you want to wait until I have ti up and running is fine, but, here are the pics from my worklog thus far.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7185561


Should be interesting when it's finished; nearly killed me just painting the chassis black never mind the detail you are going for! Keep at it.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Should be interesting when it's finished; nearly killed me just painting the chassis black never mind the detail you are going for! Keep at it.










You're not kidding! I'm painting out of my apartment plus I'm in a wheelchair. I had no idea it was going to be such an ordeal! I've been using a cut out side of the HAF box on my lap to carry panels in and out of the front door for painting each and every coat. It's been fun.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

What fan controllers do those of you who use them in this case prefer? Both aesthetically and functionally; something that looks good on the front of the case, or that works particularly well with lots of fans


----------



## Yogi

Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme! You would probably have to change/cut the current LEDs on it tho.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


What fan controllers do those of you who use them in this case prefer? Both aesthetically and functionally; something that looks good on the front of the case, or that works particularly well with lots of fans


Sunbeam is good, but you're going to end up with tons of wires to deal with. I like the Lamptron FC-3. It's way more stylish. Comes in black and silver. It's also 30 watts per channel, but only 4 channels. That means less mess. So you can run like six or more fans on each channel and control them all at once.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Hello again,
I don't know if I should ask until the system is up and running, but I am seeking membership in the HAF owners club.
My sig will be updated once this beast has a pulse. However, whether or not you want to wait until I have ti up and running is fine, but, here are the pics from my worklog thus far.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7185561


Added, welcome!


----------



## HAFenvy

Sorry for posting parts from a *different* case but I just spotted something... interesting... I was looking at accessories from Cooler Master's page and noticed... the optional accessory window side panel for the new Storm Sniper case appears to be the exact same dimensions as the HAF 922 (535mm x 448mm). Looking at the product photos for the new Sniper, it looks like it shares the exact same guts as the 922 at first glance. I have a sneaking suspicion that the new Storm Sniper window side panel would fit on the HAF 922.

Have a look... 
The Storm Sniper:








The HAF 922









The optional side panel for the Sniper:









I'm doing a custom window but hmmmmmmm - I wonder if it would fit









Unfortunately it is not listed on the CMStore yet - just in the accessories product page.


----------



## chas1723

Do you guys hook all the fans of the 922 up to the motherboard or do you use molex connectors?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chas1723*


Do you guys hook all the fans of the 922 up to the motherboard or do you use molex connectors?


When I had the system up and running on just air, I had the fans connected to the motherboard. Some people change it up to connect to fan controllers but there is no reason why you can't use the fan headers on your system board.

When I water cool this case, I will have to look at how I want to connect things up and may put my radiator fans on a Fan controller but keep the rear case fan and front case fan on the motherboard headers - might as well use them since they are there.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Sunbeam is good, but you're going to end up with tons of wires to deal with. I like the Lamptron FC-3. It's way more stylish. Comes in black and silver. It's also 30 watts per channel, but only 4 channels. That means less mess. So you can run like six or more fans on each channel and control them all at once.


That reminds me, I saw the new Lamptron that was announced

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...oller-new.html

I think it would look amazing on the front of my case...I'm sticking with the red and black theme for sure. Any idea on when this will be available? And if it's worth the wait?

I've got no experience changing out LEDs, and the red ones are a must. How hard is it to switch them out?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Sorry for posting parts from a *different* case but I just spotted something... interesting... I was looking at accessories from Cooler Master's page and noticed... the optional accessory window side panel for the new Storm Sniper case appears to be the exact same dimensions as the HAF 922 (535mm x 448mm). Looking at the product photos for the new Sniper, it looks like it shares the exact same guts as the 922 at first glance. I have a sneaking suspicion that the new Storm Sniper window side panel would fit on the HAF 922.

Have a look... 
The Storm Sniper:








The HAF 922









The optional side panel for the Sniper:









I'm doing a custom window but hmmmmmmm - I wonder if it would fit









Unfortunately it is not listed on the CMStore yet - just in the accessories product page.


You can buy a 922 Window on the Asian CM store,maybe it will make an appearance soon ?


----------



## x_ozzy_x

nice rig ash!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


What fan controllers do those of you who use them in this case prefer? Both aesthetically and functionally; something that looks good on the front of the case, or that works particularly well with lots of fans


I personally like my Scythe Kaze Master, its sharp, and does the job well. Also, it accepts generic temp probes, like the ones I have from Alphacool for my waterloop, but it does come with some stick on temp probes as well.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


You can buy a 922 Window on the Asian CM store,maybe it will make an appearance soon ?


True enough but they don't even sell the windowed case here yet so I'm going to just build my own custom window. Interesting thing about the Sniper panel is the size of that window, you could show off a lot more of your system guts with that compared to the HAF 922 version (whether that is good or bad depends on what you have done inside the case)


----------



## dan7777

ive got myself one haf 932 havn"t put it together yet tho going to get other bits first i7 mobo etc... before putting it all together.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox* 
What fan controllers do those of you who use them in this case prefer? Both aesthetically and functionally; something that looks good on the front of the case, or that works particularly well with lots of fans

I've got a Green Viral theme going for my HAF but I couldn't find the fan controller I really wanted so I had to go with the Sunbeam Windmill. It's got a blue background but it should be able to do what I need it to. It has 7 channels that can take 10W apiece. I've got 14 fans in my case so I needed a lot of control.

I've been wondering this though:

If I put two fans on a controller line spliced... will the controller read the rpm's correctly? Will it be doubled? Never seen anything about how it would work on the site.

Viral


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm just wondering why people (like me) who have the side window-paneled haf 922 (which is MORE readily available in our place) want the side mesh-paneled haf 922 and people in the USA have that vice-versa, lol.


----------



## Anthony21483

i have a 932 and would like to join the club, will post pictures tonight or tomorrow depending if i can find the camera


----------



## Weston

Quick question. If I get a "refurbished" HAF 932 from the CM website, will it come with all the screws and tools and happy stuff that the "new" HAF comes with?

Thanks!!
Weston


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*


I've been wondering this though:

If I put two fans on a controller line spliced... will the controller read the rpm's correctly? Will it be doubled? Never seen anything about how it would work on the site.

Viral


Paraleyes asked about fan setups in the Case Mods - General Discussions forum and they say to only hook the single yellow wire from one fan onto the connector when all of them are on the same channel of a fan controller. Check out this thread: how-do-i-control-multiple-fans

From what I understand, hooking multiple fan sensor leads together will just screw up your readings.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weston*


Quick question. If I get a "refurbished" HAF 932 from the CM website, will it come with all the screws and tools and happy stuff that the "new" HAF comes with?

Thanks!!
Weston


Should come with everything IIRC...


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I'm just wondering why people (like me) who have the side window-paneled haf 922 (which is MORE readily available in our place) want the side mesh-paneled haf 922 and people in the USA have that vice-versa, lol.










Yes that is a bit odd on the part of Cooler Master and their marketing department as to where they are selling the versions









An interesting idea but one that would increase the cost (of course) is to sell the side window version so it also comes with a mesh insert that replaces the window insert on the panel itself - it would probably be easier to do that than sell two separate SKUs. That way, people would have the option right out of the box to use the window or the mesh.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah but I think CM never thinks of that. They consider themselves "the know what's best" team, lol.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anthony21483* 
i have a 932 and would like to join the club, will post pictures tonight or tomorrow depending if i can find the camera

Added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*


I've got a Green Viral theme going for my HAF but I couldn't find the fan controller I really wanted so I had to go with the Sunbeam Windmill. It's got a blue background but it should be able to do what I need it to. It has 7 channels that can take 10W apiece. I've got 14 fans in my case so I needed a lot of control.

I've been wondering this though:

If I put two fans on a controller line spliced... will the controller read the rpm's correctly? Will it be doubled? Never seen anything about how it would work on the site.

Viral


Did you order it yet? 10 watts per channel will only allow two fans a piece. Of course with 14 fans, that's just right, but GEESH! -That is a ^%$# load of wires mate! Those CM 120mm fans we're using are 4.2 watts fyi, so you should be fine with your plan.

For each channel running two fans, only hook up one of the yellow leads to each channel of the controller and it will work. I'm not sure what will happen if you try to hook up both of them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weston*


Quick question. If I get a "refurbished" HAF 932 from the CM website, will it come with all the screws and tools and happy stuff that the "new" HAF comes with?

Thanks!!
Weston


I agree. Ordering from CM direct should practically guarantee your case comes with everything. However, if you ordered from the egg or other such etailers, they don't guarantee everything to be included as if it were new.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


That reminds me, I saw the new Lamptron that was announced

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...oller-new.html

I think it would look amazing on the front of my case...I'm sticking with the red and black theme for sure. Any idea on when this will be available? And if it's worth the wait?

I've got no experience changing out LEDs, and the red ones are a must. How hard is it to switch them out?


The vendor rep said price and availability "to be announced" down on the bottom of that thread. I would love to pick one of those up, but I know it will be pretty expensive. I'm sticking with what I have. I can control and power all my fans with what I have for now and by running a black and yellow wire from the fan controller back to the MB, I can monitor the fan speeds just fine either with Everest or in the BIOS. Once you find the settings for each speed you want, there really isn't any need for an rpm monitor anymore.

Changing out the LEDs is simple. It just takes a bit of practice with a soldering iron. I just ordered a load of LEDs(20 Blue, 20 Red, 20 Green & 20 UV) and resitors through ebay so I can change out the ones on my fan controller.

Here's the link for those LEDs + resistors for cheap:
20 RED 5mm LED s * Xtreme BRIGHT * NEON MOD DIY GLOW EZ








Thanks to ViralHack for the link!


----------



## Extreme_kid

I took my case apart to paint and now I can't find the front panel's Firewire cable...







I used to use it alot , is there any Coolermaster store I can get one from ? or maybe someones willing to sell his cable if not using ?


----------



## MIGhunter

Nothing on my front panel works. Wonder why? I thought at 1st it was the USB header on my mother board but the mic and headphone jack doesn't work either.


----------



## Extreme_kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Nothing on my front panel works. Wonder why? I thought at 1st it was the USB header on my mother board but the mic and headphone jack doesn't work either.


thats weird...







have you tried CM Support ?! if your not using maybe I could get your cable ?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme_kid* 
I took my case apart to paint and now I can't find the front panel's Firewire cable...







I used to use it alot , is there any Coolermaster store I can get one from ? or maybe someones willing to sell his cable if not using ?


I have one from another CM case that will work for you. $5 Shipped to USA. PM me if interested. I'm sure you'll find it as soon as it arrives though.


----------



## Dankebudz

I would like to join!

I just built a new i7 system a couple weeks ago in a HAF 932, sick case for an affordable price

Build log: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...build-b-f.html


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Fallout, Paraleyes, I have updated the build log. Anyone else feel free to take a look too. Link is in my sig.


----------



## Deano12345

Very Nice,did you just spray the fans as is or did you disassemble them first ?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Very Nice,did you just spray the fans as is or did you disassemble them first ?


Just sprayed them, but I got them from several angles. The fans on the rad are only painted around the perimeter for benfit of the window. Those I actually taped over the fins to keep it all uniform.


----------



## chas1723

Count me in as a new owner of the 922


----------



## triggs75

Update on my HAF 922 case

I received the Alphacool CoolCover Universal CPU Mounting Kit that will replace those flat disc's on it. Also just got one Yate Loon Slim Fans 20mm toverify it will clear the CPU block as well .

Great news with the slim fans, 20mm's it will fit in my case seen here, I just put my 120 RAD up in the case with the fan for clearance of the EVGA x58 board. The 25mm fans would not clear the RAM clips or the CPU block bolts. But These 20mm slim fans DO!!!!!


















Also, Sampled the different fitting sizes on a 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing. I tried it on a 1/2" Barb and a 3/8" Barb. Pretty easy to see the difference. Was also trying different clamps so that's why the koolance clamp is on their.

The 1/2" barb with the 3/8" ID tubing was pretty tough to get on. I placed the tubing in hot water for about 5-10 seconds to soften the tubing up for it to slide on.










Still waiting on the parts still to purchase;
- EK-FB KIT EVGA X58 Full Board Northbridge/Southbridge Water Block
- EK-Multioption RES 150
- Swiftech MCP655â„¢ Series 12 VDC Water Pump
- EK-D5 X-TOP Version 2
- BITSPOWER Fittings
- (UN)Designs Pump Z2-Bracket
- PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing
- Distilled Water with Silver KillCoils

Chad


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Looks good so far, I would suggest staying with 1/2 ID tubing, its WAY easier to work on, and will allow for better coolant flow, which will be especially handy if you decide to extend your loop.

Nice start on it though, looks great so far.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Great news with the slim fans, 20mm's it will fit in my case seen here, I just put my 120 RAD up in the case with the fan for clearance of the EVGA x58 board. The 25mm fans would not clear the RAM clips or the CPU block bolts. But These 20mm slim fans DO!!!!!










Good Stuff Triggs... yeah the 922 is tight for water cooling but doable







. I'll be watching to see how yours turns out - hopefully I can clear off some of this workload I've got going and can get back onto my modifications as well - top panel is ready, just have to prepare my side window design and off to sandblast/powdercoat I go


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chas1723* 
Count me in as a new owner of the 922

Added, welcome!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Good Stuff Triggs... yeah the 922 is tight for water cooling but doable







. I'll be watching to see how yours turns out - hopefully I can clear off some of this workload I've got going and can get back onto my modifications as well - top panel is ready, just have to prepare my side window design and off to sandblast/powdercoat I go










Thank you, yeah I keep looking at your case build to see what else you have done. I am stuck on purchasing the rest of my stuff not unitl November, so the month of October is going to kill me. Not sure if I can hold out that long and keep my sanity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Looks good so far, I would suggest staying with 1/2 ID tubing, its WAY easier to work on, and will allow for better coolant flow, which will be especially handy if you decide to extend your loop.

Nice start on it though, looks great so far.

It really is amazing the size difference with the 3/8" vs the 1/2" barbs. I am going with the 1/2" barbs and leaning towards going with the 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing.

Chad


----------



## Quantum Man

You can add me to the 932 list.










Also add a link for my worklog - http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...wc-system.html

Thanks!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
You can add me to the 932 list.

Also add a link for my worklog - http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...wc-system.html

Thanks!

Added, welcome!


----------



## ashtyler

just a minor upgrade to my beloved HAF


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
You can add me to the 932 list.










Also add a link for my worklog - http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...wc-system.html

Thanks!

I'm a Mac N' HAF owner too









Nice Setup


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
I'm a Mac N' HAF owner too









Nice Setup









Thanks! I use the Mac Pro for work.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Thanks! I use the Mac Pro for work.









Intel or PPC ?


----------



## Extreme_kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
I have one from another CM case that will work for you. $5 Shipped to USA. PM me if interested. I'm sure you'll find it as soon as it arrives though.









LOL I couldnt find it







YGPM


----------



## Extreme_kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Thanks! I use the Mac Pro for work.









A photographer I assume ?!


----------



## photonmoo

Here's my HAF

I hardly get to use it anymore, as it's used now as a family pc...but I's going to give it a bit more love soon (hopefully).

Hoping to do the following:

-change the tubing to black or blood red
-get a Heatkiller waterblock or swiftech Apogee
-change the kingston heatinks to black Arctic Coolers (have to get back 4gb of ram I lent out)
-redo my RAID 5 setup (pulled it out for the time being, 1GB Seagate in atm)


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Clean assembly in the HAF. Might want to update your sig though


----------



## MIGhunter

Curious if anyone has put a fan at the bottom of their case by the PSU. If so, blowing in our out and did you notice a difference in temps? Finally, did it change the pressure in your case any?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
Curious if anyone has put a fan at the bottom of their case by the PSU. If so, blowing in our out and did you notice a difference in temps? Finally, did it change the pressure in your case any?

I use it as an intake and it dropped my GPU temps by ~3c.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Curious if anyone has put a fan at the bottom of their case by the PSU. If so, blowing in our out and did you notice a difference in temps? Finally, did it change the pressure in your case any?


By putting a fan there,next to my psu i always have my bottom 4850 coller that the top one by 2-4 degrees even though the bottom is running @1,33/2,3volts 
while the other is 1,25/2.0!!!


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Clean assembly in the HAF. Might want to update your sig though


















, hehe I'm torn between the two cases


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Curious if anyone has put a fan at the bottom of their case by the PSU. If so, blowing in our out and did you notice a difference in temps? Finally, did it change the pressure in your case any?


I had a small fan with a shroud adapter from an earlier build, so this is how I did mine. The shroud does help to get the fan up and away from the holes so it pulls better. Obviously, a bigger fan would perform that much better. Now that I look at the pic, I see that I should paint the shroud to match the case and also seal the fan better.

I have not done any before and after readings, but I was surprised there was a noticeable increase in air coming out the top of the case with this little booster on the bottom. Definitely, make it an intake...not an exhaust.

-don't laugh at my wimpy video card


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*









, hehe I'm torn between the two cases


IMO the 922 looks cooler and will be easier to lug around due to a slight difference in weight and size if that matters. Just figure out how big of a radiator you want and how much room that will take up with the fans inside and then you'll have your answer.


----------



## Deano12345

Hey guys,I know its probably a silly question but will the IFX-14 fit in the 922 ?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Hey guys,I know its probably a silly question but will the IFX-14 fit in the 922 ?










Yep


----------



## Deano12345

Gracias Amigo !









+Rep

Ordering it,a Q9550 and 210CFm worth of airflow courtesty of 3x120mm Nexus fans


----------



## Aioras

Hello guys!

I just bought a 200mm side fan(Cooler Master Megaflow + red led) for my Haf 922, it comes with a molex + an small 2 pin conector, as far as I know the las one is used only for the leds control, but... how can I controll the RPM of my fan? 
I Have an RPM controll panel (Tacens Sagitta II) but it only plugs 3 pin connectors, should I be able to controll the speed of my 200mm fan if I find out a 3 pin adaptor for the molex conector on my Megaflow fan?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aioras* 
Hello guys!

I just bought a 200mm side fan(Cooler Master Megaflow + red led) for my Haf 922, it comes with a molex + an small 2 pin conector, as far as I know the las one is used only for the leds control, but... how can I controll the RPM of my fan?
I Have an RPM controll panel (Tacens Sagitta II) but it only plugs 3 pin connectors, should I be able to controll the speed of my 200mm fan if I find out a 3 pin adaptor for the molex conector on my Megaflow fan?

Couldn't you just change the 4 pin molex for a 3 pin fan connector ?

I have a 250mm side fan and it is quite, only turns 900 RPM


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aioras* 
I Have an RPM controll panel (Tacens Sagitta II) but it only plugs 3 pin connectors, should I be able to controll the speed of my 200mm fan if I find out a 3 pin adaptor for the molex conector on my Megaflow fan?

One thing I saw mentioned somewhere else was that the big fans need enough voltage to spin up... if you crank them too low and they stall out, they won't fire back up easily. Being very quiet fans even at full speed, I don't think you would really need to slow them down much if at all.


----------



## 4x64

I pulled the trigger and bought the HAF 932 today. It was a no brainer for me.

I wanted positive airflow-- case closed <--









Please add me to the list of proud HAF owners and Hello to everyone here!!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

its a nice case, look at my window instalation guide








http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...annel-mod.html


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4x64*


I pulled the trigger and bought the HAF 932 today. It was a no brainer for me.

I wanted positive airflow-- case closed <--









Please add me to the list of proud HAF owners and Hello to everyone here!!


Added!


----------



## PowerTrip

I'm a proud owner of a new HAF 922 from Xoxides recent going out of business sale ($80).
Here's some Pics for your viewing pleasure


























































































I just need to put the HDD trays in, put the 5.25" Clips back and transfer my parts over..
Stay tuned...


----------



## MeeksMan13

it looks good power. gj on the painting


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I'm a proud owner of a new HAF 922 from Xoxides recent going out of business sale ($80).
Here's some Pics for your viewing pleasure









I just need to put the HDD trays in, put the 5.25" Clips back and transfer my parts over..
Stay tuned...


Oh cool, now we know what a stock 922 looks like!














Sorry, just giving you a hard time. You should start a work log. Oh, and nice job finding that sale! Hey, post a picture of that paint can you used. Good color!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I'm a proud owner of a new HAF 922 from Xoxides recent going out of business sale ($80).
Here's some Pics for your viewing pleasure










Oooo another HAF 922







Now if only Cooler Master would smarten up and just paint their cases black inside and save us all the hassle


----------



## Deano12345

Coming to me soon from Komplett

*Q9550*









*IFX-14*









*3x 120mm Real Silent Fans*









I'm talking bets on how high I can overclock on the E0









I'm hoping for 4.2 GHz


----------



## Extreme_kid

I took my case apart to paint and now I can't find the front panel's Firewire cable... I used to use it alot , is there anyone willing to sell his cable if not using ?


----------



## Jesse-The-one

Hi, Can I join the club and if so just show me were to sign


----------



## Deano12345

Yep you can join,its open to anyone with a 932 or 922

Touge180SX will add your name to the OP later


----------



## Revan455

I just ordered from Newegg still waiting on my pc parts which includes 2 Sapphire (cry) 5870


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revan455*


I just ordered from Newegg still waiting on my pc parts which includes 2 Sapphire (cry) 5870


Overkill

Nice


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I'm a proud owner of a new HAF 922 from Xoxides recent going out of business sale ($80).
Here's some Pics for your viewing pleasure



























I just need to put the HDD trays in, put the 5.25" Clips back and transfer my parts over..
Stay tuned...


Very sharp, I love that gun metal base for it. What color are you doing the trim in? Eager to see the rest of it!


----------



## dan7777

heres mine... just painted the inside will put all the bits in it when ive got them


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan7777*


heres mine... just painted the inside will put all the bits in it when ive got them










Just a thought. Its really easy to take of the plastic clip for the 5 1/2" bays along with your HD cases instead ove covering them with tape and paint around them. Also its nice to take those off and paint a differnt color if your doing a color them with your hardware.

It still looks very nice and cant wait to see it completed.

Chad


----------



## Silverlight

Add me, HAF 932

pics, http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'm going to be spraying the inside royal blue and black and i've also modded the 230mm fans with Blue LEDs, pretty easy to do seeing as they had already had the holes for the LEDs. Also want to add some CCFL tubes

Will post updated pics when all mods are complete


----------



## dan7777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Just a thought. Its really easy to take of the plastic clip for the 5 1/2" bays along with your HD cases instead ove covering them with tape and paint around them. Also its nice to take those off and paint a differnt color if your doing a color them with your hardware.

It still looks very nice and cant wait to see it completed.

Chad


 thanks for the tip chad i will do that and when its complete will post some pics +rep for your help.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse-The-one*


Hi, Can I join the club and if so just show me were to sign












Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlight*


Add me, HAF 932

pics, http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'm going to be spraying the inside royal blue and black and i've also modded the 230mm fans with Blue LEDs, pretty easy to do seeing as they had already had the holes for the LEDs. Also want to add some CCFL tubes

Will post updated pics when all mods are complete


Added also, welcome!


----------



## ensu3

Add me to the 932 list please


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ensu3*


Add me to the 932 list please

 


Added, welcome!


----------



## FalloutBoy

I would like some opinions. In a thread with pictures... as they pretty much all have, do you prefer 1024x768 which is this










or 800x600 which is this?


----------



## dan7777

add me to the list please.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan7777*


add me to the list please.


Added, welcome!


----------



## Jesse-The-one

Hay, Fallout boy I like the 1024 x 768, and guys I need a good excuse to get rid of the cooler I just brought and go watercooling (mostly for the wow effect). Is there a diff in those tho Fallout boy it looks as tho there the same photo and the 1024 x 768 is just zoomed out more. But I don't know haha.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse-The-one*


Hay, Fallout boy I like the 1024 x 768, and guys I need a good excuse to get rid of the cooler I just brought and go watercooling (mostly for the wow effect).


Isn't the wow effect enough of a reason haha. I guess after that you still have the benefit of a cooler setup and potentially less noise. Also if you've never WC'd before, you get to learn something new which is super.









Thanks for the input too. Anyone else have an opinion on the picture size thing. Best 2 out of 3??

EDIT - The picture size is what I'm refering to. Sorry I should have clarrified.


----------



## Jesse-The-one

I wish that was enough of a reason, but sadly no And just after the purchase of the HAF my mum ain't dishing out and more dough for a long time







And I swear I paid an arm and a leg for my Haf after seeing what other people have paid for it also fallout boy mine are auto resized but apart from that the bigger the better imo, I love seeing ppls pride and joy


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Isn't the wow effect enough of a reason haha. I guess after that you still have the benefit of a cooler setup and potentially less noise. Also if you've never WC'd before, you get to learn something new which is super.









Thanks for the input too. Anyone else have an opinion on the picture size thing. Best 2 out of 3??

EDIT - The picture size is what I'm refering to. Sorry I should have clarrified.


i like the 1024x768.

i wish i had been able to rig up something in my dad's shed to where I was able to hang the parts like that lol


----------



## Zoso77

>>>FalloutBoy - I would like some opinions. In a thread with pictures... as they pretty much all have, do you prefer 1024x768 which is this....or 800x600 which is this?<<<

I would prefer to see more people upload their photos to their postings as attachments. That way your fellow forum member gets a quick thumbnail and they can download what they want to see with a simple mouseover on the thumbnail.

When you want to quickly go back and look at one page that has a message you want to reread, it is a PITA to have to wait for someones set of huge pictures to get resized. We are supposed to be computer geeks here, can't people resize their pictures before they upload? There should be no reason why anyone needs to upload any photo bigger than 250kb. I may love your rig, but I'm not going to print a 8 x 10 of it and frame it on my wall.









There I feel better...


----------



## shizdan

Hey guys I am paint my HAF 932 and I made basically a video Log.

Part 1

  
 YouTube - Cooler Master HAF 932 Modding Video Part 1


----------



## B-roca

I'm going to be getting the Corsair HX-520 but by looking at pictures of the power supply it looks as if the sticker is going to be facing the motherboard tray


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
I'm going to be getting the Corsair HX-520 but by looking at pictures of the power supply it looks as if the sticker is going to be facing the motherboard tray

Yup!


----------



## PowerTrip

Wow, nice work Shizdan, looks like the 932 is much harder to take apart with so many more pieces.

The 922 is much easier to work with.

Also jmctank, awesome watercooling setup, and outstanding paint job!

*Add me to the list please!*

I am now all done and all my parts are inside the HAF 922.
My Q9550 now runs a 46*C to 49*C while running dual ATI GPU folding clients, where as before they where around 10*C Higher on average. This Case is amazing!


----------



## Tempest2k7

Just ordered a 932 off newegg today for 140 shipped. add me in.


----------



## daoc88

Just set this big boy up (932) last night!


----------



## AIpha

The 932 doesn't have the filters in the front does it?


----------



## icy_cool_quad

Can't believe I'm just now seeing this thread. There some sexy HAF's on these boards. Please add me to the list of HAF owners! I'll have some pics up soon, thanks in advance!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Wow, nice work Shizdan, looks like the 932 is much harder to take apart with so many more pieces.

The 922 is much easier to work with.

Also jmctank, awesome watercooling setup, and outstanding paint job!

*Add me to the list please!*

I am now all done and all my parts are inside the HAF 922. 
My Q9550 now runs a 46*C to 49*C while running dual ATI GPU folding clients, where as before they where around 10*C Higher on average. This Case is amazing!
























































Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest2k7*


Just ordered a 932 off newegg today for 140 shipped. add me in.










Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


The 932 doesn't have the filters in the front does it?


Nope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icy_cool_quad*


Can't believe I'm just now seeing this thread. There some sexy HAF's on these boards. Please add me to the list of HAF owners! I'll have some pics up soon, thanks in advance!


Added, welcome!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hey everyone, I finally started my April build log so check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-progress.html

Touge, can you link it to my name plz.

Also thanks Marauder_IIc for the help getting going. Those second opinions helped.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Hey everyone, I finally started my April build log so check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-progress.html

Touge, can you link it to my name plz.

Also thanks Marauder_IIc for the help getting going. Those second opinions helped.










Done!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Hey everyone, I finally started my April build log so check it out.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-progress.html

Touge, can you link it to my name plz.

Also thanks Marauder_IIc for the help getting going. Those second opinions helped.










FALLOUT! Glad to see some updates on the rig. Looking very nice so far.

Always glad to help buddy, PM anytime you need anything







+rep for the props


----------



## Deano12345

Got my Q9550 and IFX-14 installed

Idle temps are

37
37
40
42

And small Prime FFT's running

52
52
48
48

And thats with only one of my Nexus fans installed,the others will be installed when I get a fan controller in a week or so (not enough connectors on my motherboard)

I'm chuffed with it,this performance once again re-enforces my love for the 922.Im going to see if I can get to 4 GHz tomorrow


----------



## T D

I'll be surprised if you don't get 4ghz due to reaching the thermal limit. Good luck!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


I'll be surprised if you don't get 4ghz due to reaching the thermal limit. Good luck!


The IFX is the most awkward cooler to mount ever,I'm looking in to it though.

I already have it at 4 GHz @ 1.28v


----------



## triggs75

Touge, can you link my name to my build log in progress.

HAF922-watercool-build-progress

Thanks


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme_kid*


I took my case apart to paint and now I can't find the front panel's Firewire cable... I used to use it alot , is there anyone willing to sell his cable if not using ?











Actually, yeah, I would. I never use it, everything I have is USB connectable.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Touge, can you link my name to my build log in progress.

 HAF922-watercool-build-progress

Thanks



Done!


----------



## t3lancer2006

How loud is 932 with high flow fans?


----------



## Paraleyes

*UHAF 2 see this!*


----------



## Nhb93

I'm going to be finishing up my custom black interior HAF 932 today, so feel free to add me to the club if you get the change. I do have pictures if you need proof.


----------



## Solle

*Hello







*

I am new on this site,







so i dont know how to use the site right, but maybe i learn fast, but i will like to join this Club, because i have a HAF 932.. So add me and look my profil to se my HAF 932 build, New Pictures are comming soon..









*Solle Out..*


----------



## Nhb93

Man I looked at your avatar, and I need to ask, how did you do that? It looks fantastic!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solle*


*Hello







*

I am new on this site,







so i dont know how to use the site right, but maybe i learn fast, but i will like to join this Club, because i have a HAF 932.. So add me and look my profil to se my HAF 932 build, New Pictures are comming soon..









*Solle Out..*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Man I looked at your avatar, and I need to ask, how did you do that? It looks fantastic!


Word! How did you get that HAF on that drive bay blank?


----------



## xGooses

Hey can I be added to this club? I just built a nice i7 rig in an HAF 922 last week and so far it's awesome!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I'm going to be finishing up my custom black interior HAF 932 today, so feel free to add me to the club if you get the change. I do have pictures if you need proof.


Added! If you want your name linked to some pics or a build log, just let me know and provide the link.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solle*


*Hello







*

I am new on this site,







so i dont know how to use the site right, but maybe i learn fast, but i will like to join this Club, because i have a HAF 932.. So add me and look my profil to se my HAF 932 build, New Pictures are comming soon..









*Solle Out..*


Added, welcome!


----------



## Solle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Added! If you want your name linked to some pics or a build log, just let me know and provide the link.

Added, welcome!

Thx Mate


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solle* 
Thx Mate

























Now throw up some pics of that HAF!


----------



## Solle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 















Now throw up some pics of that HAF!

Yeah okay, i have some old pics, i am mod right now on the case but i will put op some new pics when i am done..









How do i put up pics in the forum/blog?? I am new


----------



## Touge180SX

If they are on your computer (.jpg/.gif), just use the upload option under the reply thread window in additional options.

If they are hosted on a website, click the little thing above the typing window that looks like a pic of a mountain and sun and insert the link to the pic.


----------



## Solle

Some of the old pics, sorry about the bad quality pics.. New pics coming soon after some more case modding..


----------



## BWard

Hey, I recently purchased an HAF 932, could you add me to the list if you have the space.

I'll have pics coming later.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Wow it has been a while since I've checked out this thread. Though I wonder why I'm not on the list? I first posted on page three. (10 posts per page)

Anyway, please add me.


----------



## Nhb93

If someone can fill the background of this picture in with black, I have an idea. Picture.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


If someone can fill the background of this picture in with black, I have an idea. Picture.


The problem with that picture is that the wall of the 3D or beveled edges has fades to white towards the back of the bevel. I could do it, but will look like crap. Maybe if it were higher quality, or if I felt like spending an hour on it, but I don't.


----------



## Nhb93

Well any HAF logo will work for what I've got in my head. So if you can find a better one, go for it, just so long as it does actually say HAF.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWard*


Hey, I recently purchased an HAF 932, could you add me to the list if you have the space.

I'll have pics coming later.


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLI_Maniac*


Wow it has been a while since I've checked out this thread. Though I wonder why I'm not on the list? I first posted on page three. (10 posts per page)

Anyway, please add me.


New management awhile ago, sorry! Added now, welcome!


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme_kid* 
I took my case apart to paint and now I can't find the front panel's Firewire cable... I used to use it alot , is there anyone willing to sell his cable if not using ?










Isn't there supposed to be that goop glue stuff over the connections?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
Isn't there supposed to be that goop glue stuff over the connections?

That goop/glue stuff is pretty easy to get off - I just pulled my SATA cable out and it fell off so the glue doesn't seem to be very strong - just strong enough to keep things from coming off on their own during shipping/etc.


----------



## Solle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Well any HAF logo will work for what I've got in my head. So if you can find a better one, go for it, just so long as it does actually say HAF.

If you want a HAF logo like min it is very easy to make.. I kan take some pics of mine so you can se how i did it??









Solle Out


----------



## Solle

Some New Pics Of My HAF 932 Case..

Solle Out..


----------



## Solle

And More









Solle Out..


----------



## br4d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *br4d* 













































New pictures:

URL: click here!





































Cheerz!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

VERY clean builds!


----------



## jmcmtank

@*br4d*; I'm very disappointed you didn't get that massive German radiator into the case.....







Looks even better than the original; do you live in a photo studio?


----------



## Paraleyes

Pretty cool there man! I'm not much of a fan for external parts though. Great pictures too!


----------



## Nhb93

Solle, I have an idea of how you did it. You took the word HAF from the box it came in, and cut that out and put it in the space in the 3.5 inch cover. Correct me if I'm wrong, since I would love to do something similar to my case.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Solle, I have an idea of how you did it. You took the word HAF from the box it came in, and cut that out and put it in the space in the 3.5 inch cover. Correct me if I'm wrong, since I would love to do something similar to my case.

It looked pretty cool in the small picture. I thought it was some metal emblem or something. I think it would look a little better behind a full drive bay blank screen. That way if someone pokes it, it won't just fall out.


----------



## Nhb93

Yes, but that would also involving scaling the picture now wouldn't it?


----------



## Paraleyes

Well how much does it weigh now?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

not sure if i posted my haf pic yet or not but anyway... 








































my old set up at home
















my new set up

sorry about the quality the only good pics are the 1st, 4th, and 6th.
crappy camera + crack hands = horrible pic taking skills


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
not sure if i posted my haf pic yet or not but anyway...

my new set up

sorry about the quality the only good pics are the 1st, 4th, and 6th.
crappy camera + crack hands = horrible pic taking skills

Cool man! Now you just have those 10 LED mods to do.









Get them here!


----------



## MeeksMan13

I've decided to finally go Watercooling with this beast


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hey all, quick question for you.
I will be grabbing a copy of Vantage, but I will also be running Super Pi for my new rig, more for tuning than bragging rights.
Question is, in Super Pi, there are SEVERAL tests you can run, which one is the "Standard" used for benching and comparisons?


----------



## Touge180SX

The 1M test. You can also run the 32M test but 1M is more common.


----------



## Threefigure

Hi, I don't know if this has been answered before or not (I did a search but this thread is hundreds of pages long so I may have missed it). I've got me HAF 922 and I thought I'd beef up the cooling with an Antec Big Boy 200 on the side panel. The problem is it doesn't seem to fit. I have no idea why. The holes in the case are much further art than the holes in the fan. Has anyone else had this problem? Anyone got a Big Boy in theirs? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I've been at this all day now!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefigure* 
Hi, I don't know if this has been answered before or not (I did a search but this thread is hundreds of pages long so I may have missed it). I've got me HAF 922 and I thought I'd beef up the cooling with an Antec Big Boy 200 on the side panel. The problem is it doesn't seem to fit. I have no idea why. The holes in the case are much further art than the holes in the fan. Has anyone else had this problem? Anyone got a Big Boy in theirs? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I've been at this all day now!

















Welcome! Actually, this is a perfect place for your question although I don't know the answer, someone will!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefigure* 
Hi, I don't know if this has been answered before or not (I did a search but this thread is hundreds of pages long so I may have missed it). I've got me HAF 922 and I thought I'd beef up the cooling with an Antec Big Boy 200 on the side panel. The problem is it doesn't seem to fit. I have no idea why. The holes in the case are much further art than the holes in the fan. Has anyone else had this problem? Anyone got a Big Boy in theirs? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I've been at this all day now!









I may be wrong but the bigboy is a 200mm fan, I think the factory fan is a 200mm, but the bolt holes are not in a normal position, as the fan is actually oval. If you have your front fan or the factory side fan, compare them side by side and chack out the holes, I think CM made it proprietary.

Feel free to chime in if I am incorrect.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


The 1M test. You can also run the 32M test but 1M is more common.


Thanks for the heads up. I know when people are doing benchmarking and whatnot, they strip down services and have all their other stuff as bare minimum as possible. 
I ran it last night on almost all settings while I was working (i know that will skew the test) so I had a truck load of stuff open. Just more seeing what it would say, I know I can get better scores if I really want to later, and I might.

But, I found that my 3.5-4YO stock clocked DDR1 based system, single core 2ghz was keeping up with a lot of OC'd dual cores, or was within a few seconds either way! Its the system in my sig below.

Not the craziest system anymore, but, it still has some umph despite its age


----------



## poorpaddy

You can add me to the official owners list.

Just finished painting and reassembling. I still need to do some touch-up work around the tool-less button in the 5.5 bays but that's about it. I think it came out pretty good otherwise for my first time.

Next I'm going to work on pump,resevior and radiator locations. I've already installed the danger den fillport in red as well. I'm open to recommendations since I've only used enclosed kits such as Koolance Aquian and ThermalTake BigWater.










Here's the flicker link to gallery : http://www.flickr.com/photos/4227333...7622364513899/


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poorpaddy* 
You can add me to the official owners list.

Just finished painting and reassembling. I still need to do some touch-up work around the tool-less button in the 5.5 bays but that's about it. I think it came out pretty good otherwise for my first time.

Next I'm going to work on pump,resevior and radiator locations. I've already installed the danger den fillport in red as well. I'm open to recommendations since I've only used enclosed kits such as Koolance Aquian and ThermalTake BigWater.










Here's the flicker link to gallery : http://www.flickr.com/photos/4227333...7622364513899/

Looks great Paddy....you have any Irish connections ?


----------



## poorpaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Looks great Paddy....you have any Irish connections?

Only in musical taste such as the Pogues and some distant relatives in London.


----------



## no1Joeno1

I have 932.

I just finished painting the blades and installing the top 230 fan with bright red paint.

It has come out dark red and looks like wood though lol.

Dunno if I should get some light orange tomorrow to make it look bright red, like I wanted it to look.

edit: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_LIxjE5XNqOg/Ss...9-09_22.34.JPG Can you see that?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poorpaddy*


You can add me to the official owners list.

Just finished painting and reassembling. I still need to do some touch-up work around the tool-less button in the 5.5 bays but that's about it. I think it came out pretty good otherwise for my first time.

Next I'm going to work on pump,resevior and radiator locations. I've already installed the danger den fillport in red as well. I'm open to recommendations since I've only used enclosed kits such as Koolance Aquian and ThermalTake BigWater.










Here's the flicker link to gallery : http://www.flickr.com/photos/4227333...7622364513899/


Added, welcome!


----------



## no1Joeno1

Can you add me to 932 please?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *no1Joeno1* 
Can you add me to 932 please?

Done, welcome!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Cool man! Now you just have those 10 LED mods to do.









Get them here!


im prob going to upgrade the fans to non led fans and lose both fan controllers the red gets annoying after a while


----------



## Legacy8500

Add me to the 922, great case!!! Im surprised only a few members have it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Legacy8500* 
Add me to the 922, great case!!! Im surprised only a few members have it.

Added, welcome!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Legacy8500* 
Add me to the 922, great case!!! Im surprised only a few members have it.

It's probably because so many of the members on OCN need/want the room of a full tower case. Nothing wrong with the 922, it's just smaller than the 932.


----------



## HAFenvy

Also because the HAF 932 was released Aug 2008 and the HAF 922 released May 2009 so the 932 has been around a lot longer


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Nhb93*   It's probably because so many of the members on OCN need/want the room of a full tower case. Nothing wrong with the 922, it's just smaller than the 932.  
The HAF 922, is only *slightly* smaller. As a matter of fact the HAF 922 is actually wider than the 932, allowing huge coolers to fit, like the IFX-14 and Mugen 2, while still having enough space to add 120mm x 38mm Fans on the side panel. Now that is impressive









  
 YouTube - Cooler Master HAF 922 Product Showcase


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


The HAF 922, is only *slightly* smaller. As a matter of fact the HAF 922 is actually wider than the 932, allowing huge coolers to fit, like the IFX-14 and Mugen 2, while still having enough space to add 120mm x 38mm Fans on the side panel. Now that is impressive









YouTube - Cooler Master HAF 922 Product Showcase


I know what you mean,my HAF makes my IFX-14 look small









Its a strong case too,I bruised my leg off it rushing out the door...yeah,my pc is near my door


----------



## poorpaddy

Could someone give me tips on how to handle the fillport? I installed the danger den fillport and was considering to add the danger den fillport res and I think that idea sucks because it would virtually take up most of my bay space. I definitely want to use the fillport though and I'm creating a second hole for a fillport for dumping the coolant.

I could potentially mount a res on the motherboard tray or on the side of the hdd cage. I'm not sure how much space a ASUS P6T Deluxe v2 mobo will leave me. Does anyone have that in the case and can photo it? I have purchased it yet but I've already decided it is the one for me.

Sorry for the trailing question, I'm simply trying to plan things out before I purchase them. Right now, I'm trying to figure out placement for pump and res. The radiators are going at the top inside the case.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poorpaddy*


Could someone give me tips on how to handle the fillport? I installed the danger den fillport and was considering to add the danger den fillport res and I think that idea sucks because it would virtually take up most of my bay space. I definitely want to use the fillport though and I'm creating a second hole for a fillport for dumping the coolant.

I could potentially mount a res on the motherboard tray or on the side of the hdd cage. I'm not sure how much space a ASUS P6T Deluxe v2 mobo will leave me. Does anyone have that in the case and can photo it? I have purchased it yet but I've already decided it is the one for me.

Sorry for the trailing question, I'm simply trying to plan things out before I purchase them. Right now, I'm trying to figure out placement for pump and res. The radiators are going at the top inside the case.


I have seen a feew methods to get around this. What I am doing (using the same fillport) is I got an adapter and a bay res, the adapter will allow me to fill into the plug on the top via hose barb and a few inches of tubing
For some other types of res's I have seen either small home made brackets or zip ties holding the res onto the lip on the inside end of the 5.25 bays, and tube the gap accordingly.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

I have a question all.
I was looking for CCFL lights for my 932. Also some black lighting (CCFL as well). The problem I am having is that I want a power switch that I can run to the front of my case so I don't always have the lights on in the case. I know AC Ryan has *some* like that, but they always seem to be out of stock.
Any suggestions?

Actually second questions as well. I have heard A ALOT of theories of where to put your res in the loop, but never any why's. 
Where do you very experienced water cooler type guys mount your? Right after rad, before etc... and *WHY* does it go at that point over other points in the loop?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poorpaddy* 
Could someone give me tips on how to handle the fillport? I installed the danger den fillport and was considering to add the danger den fillport res and I think that idea sucks because it would virtually take up most of my bay space. I definitely want to use the fillport though and I'm creating a second hole for a fillport for dumping the coolant.

I could potentially mount a res on the motherboard tray or on the side of the hdd cage. I'm not sure how much space a ASUS P6T Deluxe v2 mobo will leave me. Does anyone have that in the case and can photo it? I have purchased it yet but I've already decided it is the one for me.

Sorry for the trailing question, I'm simply trying to plan things out before I purchase them. Right now, I'm trying to figure out placement for pump and res. The radiators are going at the top inside the case.

I'm actually going to be using that Fill Port in the top of my case (already drilled and mounted), mounting my res by the hard drive cage (to be mounted yet) and then the pump will now be in the bottom of my case. As for a drain, I'm not going to drill a hole in the case for it but basically have the fill port be like the plug on the end that I can just pull out of the case and drain off to the side (with some longer tubing tucked in behind the guts of the system so I have extra length. I don't have photos of my setup yet because I'm buried in work but hope to get rolling on the case assembly this weekend (time permitting)

EDIT: Just as an FYI - I'm using an EK Multioption Res so it will not be inside the drive bay


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


I have a question all.
I was looking for CCFL lights for my 932. Also some black lighting (CCFL as well). The problem I am having is that I want a power switch that I can run to the front of my case so I don't always have the lights on in the case. I know AC Ryan has *some* like that, but they always seem to be out of stock.
Any suggestions?


I would call around some local electonics stores and check out their switches. Even a place like Radio Shack carries stuff like that. A local electronics distributor that I visit has a store full of all sorts of switches - toggles, push buttons, rocker switches, etc. Yellow Pages is your friend


----------



## poorpaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


I have seen a feew methods to get around this. What I am doing (using the same fillport) is I got an adapter and a bay res, the adapter will allow me to fill into the plug on the top via hose barb and a few inches of tubing
For some other types of res's I have seen either small home made brackets or zip ties holding the res onto the lip on the inside end of the 5.25 bays, and tube the gap accordingly.


Do you have some image or part list for the bay res setup using the fillport? I was eyeballing the Typhoon III Res with top fillport, what's you take on this? http://www.primochill.com/typhoon-ii...-fillport.html

Thanks for the replies.

Cheers.


----------



## AIpha

I probably posted in here before...but how much of an upgrade would a HAF932 be from a Antec 900?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I probably posted in here before...but how much of an upgrade would a HAF932 be from a Antec 900?


I can only tell you on the basis that I have a HAF 932 and a mate had an antec 900. My mate always complained that the antec was cramped and didn't have very good cable management. The HAF easily fits in long video cards and has excellent cable management. I think its laid out better and there is so much more room/options for things like top mounted PSUs, extra fans and complete internal water cooling loops. Personally I think it would be a worthwhile upgrade just for the extra room.


----------



## JDMfanatic

To 922 owners: can i fit a 120mm cpu cooler even with the side fan on it??


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
I probably posted in here before...but how much of an upgrade would a HAF932 be from a Antec 900?

I went from a 900 to a 932 and it's night and day. The 900 is a nice enough case but it's an exercise in cramming cables into tight spaces. I particularly hated the retention thumbscrews for the drives and blanking plates. The HAF is a big case with loads of clever features.....get one.


----------



## my007dog

I'm just in the process of buying/building a dual rad setup. I've been looking around this thread to see if anyone has a dual rad setup for the HAF932 using the black labs rad GTX 360 on top inside -- no problem, and GTX 240 mounted on inside left panel. It seems the 240 on the side panel might be a little tight -- i mean there are 4-ways to mount it -- horizontal or vertical x l/r -- but concerned about space (ha!) -- if it (with fans, i think 55mm + 15mm or so, 70mm ish) will be up against the video card or ps, etc.

I've already purchased the EVGA GTX 295 hydro copper -- so am pretty sure a dual rad is the best way to go with oc the i7. (ps. my place is always pretty warm about 80 so the extra rad is necessary).

stuff I already has bought so far, the EVGA x58 board, i7 920, EVGA GTX 295 wb, of course the HAF 932. Also bought 1x Swiftech MCP655-B and 1x PrimoChill Typhoon III Laing D5 Reservoir System with the thought that it can handle the dual loop, even the 360 + 240 (we hope)

Have not bought the rads yet









Any suggestions -- am I headed in the correct direction? -- or way off? Will both rads fit inside (comfortably) and the pump/res combo? Does anyone have pics of a similar setup? Should I go with the stealth 240 instead (it seems this rad is more restrictive than the extreme 240









thanks! my007dog

ps. can i get added to the owner's thread? thanks again!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


To 922 owners: can i fit a 120mm cpu cooler even with the side fan on it??


Yep


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my007dog* 
I'm just in the process of buying/building a dual rad setup. I've been looking around this thread to see if anyone has a dual rad setup for the HAF932 using the black labs rad GTX 360 on top inside -- no problem, and GTX 240 mounted on inside left panel. .....

Door mounted rad from another forum; *linky*. (Post 47).


----------



## Paraleyes

Save your 230mm fans and upgrade them with matching LEDs. It's not always necessary to swap them out for a bunch of 120mm fans, especially if you're just wanting the LED feature.


































Check out the full thread here!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my007dog* 
ps. can i get added to the owner's thread? thanks again!

Added, welcome!


----------



## HAFenvy

Too funny - the same day Paraleyes illustrates his LED mod to the big 230mm fan, I was busy doing the same thing to the red 200mm in the HAF 922. Same color LED too - crazy! - I documented my LED swap out with notes in my build.

Before:










After:










Yummy super bright green


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
To 922 owners: can i fit a 120mm cpu cooler even with the side fan on it??


Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Too funny - the same day Paraleyes illustrates his LED mod to the big 230mm fan, I was busy doing the same thing to the red 200mm in the HAF 922. Same color LED too - crazy! - I documented my LED swap out with notes in my build.

Before:

After:

Yummy super bright green









Yeah, I think the red glow puts off an unsettling mood after a time. I definitely like the green or blue changed out in those front fans.

That thread was more about making use of the stock black fans with chrome paint and some LEDs of choice though.


----------



## HAFenvy

Yeah and the chrome idea was excellent - a great way to toss light around from your plain old black fans which as you have shown, worked out really well.

I was ok with the red but yeah it just seemed kind of blah. I'm so incredibly tired of blue lighting in everything so that is why I've gone with a green theme. This fan plus the UV reactive stuff I have is going to be rather interesting. I'll be hooking it all in through the light switch built into the top panel so I can turn it off and not have my office glow green all night long.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Yeah and the chrome idea was excellent - a great way to toss light around from your plain old black fans which as you have shown, worked out really well.

I was ok with the red but yeah it just seemed kind of blah. *I'm so incredibly tired of blue lighting in everything so that is why I've gone with a green theme.* This fan plus the UV reactive stuff I have is going to be rather interesting. I'll be hooking it all in through the light switch built into the top panel so I can turn it off and not have my office glow green all night long.

True Dat! That's exactly why I'm incorperating all the multi-colored fans and such in my rig. From the outside, it's primarilly all green while on the inside, it is primarily blue, but I also have a couple of those aluminum multi-colored LED fans inside. So it's not too awfully much.

I was planning on modding/swapping out the 5 blue LEDs on my fan controller with those multi-colored LEDs, but I'm considering just making them green. What do you think? I have LEDs already for any color including those full spectrum ones.

I am also putting in 2 switchable green 8" cold cathodes in the sides of the front behind the mesh plus I'll remove some of the material on the inside of screen so the cold cathodes really fill the whole front with a green glow. They should practically overpower those multi-colored LEDs in the front fan, or at least mostly.

This is what it looks like right now. Plus there's another picture of my old case so you can see how blue that fan controller is. Eventually, I'll get around to modding/swapping out those blue LED's I put inside the cd-rom bays for some green ones too.


























Hmmmm







After seeing those pictures, I'm thinking they should just be green, Ummmm or full-spectrum. Or green???


----------



## HAFenvy

It would be wild if all the LEDs in your case color cycled. Then again - that could be rainbow overload especially if they are all out of sync. You are already mostly green so you could give it a try and then selectively switch other spots out. Do all the front panel stuff full spectrum and everything inside green? Break up the color in groupings so you don't have them too mixed together overpowering one another.

I take it that is one of those Rheobus fan controllers - the blue on those things is just way too bright for my liking (and again - BLUE)


----------



## Evilcraft

I will be posting pics of my HAF as soon as my purple CCFL's come. I love this case and all the potential u guys are showing it has!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evilcraft* 
I will be posting pics of my HAF as soon as my purple CCFL's come. I love this case and all the potential u guys are showing it has!

Purple ?

Should look awesome.

Heres a video of my rig


YouTube - My Computer


----------



## poorpaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
It would be wild if all the LEDs in your case color cycled. Then again - that could be rainbow overload especially if they are all out of sync. You are already mostly green so you could give it a try and then selectively switch other spots out. Do all the front panel stuff full spectrum and everything inside green? Break up the color in groupings so you don't have them too mixed together overpowering one another.

I take it that is one of those Rheobus fan controllers - the blue on those things is just way too bright for my liking (and again - BLUE)

Lol, mood changing lights. Perhaps go grab some xmas lights and wrap the case...lol


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
It would be wild if all the LEDs in your case color cycled. Then again - that could be rainbow overload especially if they are all out of sync. You are already mostly green so you could give it a try and then selectively switch other spots out. Do all the front panel stuff full spectrum and everything inside green? Break up the color in groupings so you don't have them too mixed together overpowering one another.

I take it that is one of those Rheobus fan controllers - the blue on those things is just way too bright for my liking (and again - BLUE)

I put some green LEDs behind the face plate of my controller and it made me think of practically every cd-rom or whatever other bay device that comes with green LEDs, so I went ahead and put in the full spectrum LEDs. I'm really glad I did. After it's on for a while, it starts to change colors at different times. I'm guessing that's because each of the voltages to the 5 LEDs were different by as much as 0.02volts.
Here's a link to a short video:


[URL=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/paralies/UHAF%20932%20MOD/FanController.flv]http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/paralies/UHAF%20932%20MOD/FanController.flv[/URL]

*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?file=http://vid98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/paralies/UHAF%20932%20MOD/FanController.flv">" target="_blank"><a href=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/paralies/UHAF%20932%20MOD/FanController.flv</a>">


[URL=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/paralies/UHAF%20932%20MOD/FanController.flv]http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid98.photobucket.com/albums/l265/paralies/UHAF%20932%20MOD/FanController.flv[/URL]

*So how do you link a video file here anyways?*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poorpaddy* 
Lol, mood changing lights. Perhaps go grab some xmas lights and wrap the case...lol


----------



## HAFenvy

Yeah - color changing lights - that is very cool - good choice


----------



## as3r027

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1759


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *as3r027* 
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1759

Added, welcome!


----------



## ?EURVI? In ?i?gui?EUR

Hi,

Im new here and was looking to purchase a HAF 922 case and came across a 'killer bee' mod for it on iBUYPOWER.com. link -- http://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Confi...s.aspx?mid=462

they have other mods too for the HAF 922 and 932 for $99 extra and was wondering where i can purchase just the case with the mod on it from? is there any site which sells cases with such work done on them?

Thanks!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ã€VÃŒÂ£ ÃÃ± ÃÃ¬Â§gÃ»Ã¯Â§€* 
Hi,

Im new here and was looking to purchase a HAF 922 case and came across a 'killer bee' mod for it on iBUYPOWER.com. link -- http://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Confi...s.aspx?mid=462

they have other mods too for the HAF 922 and 932 for $99 extra and was wondering where i can purchase just the case with the mod on it from? is there any site which sells cases with such work done on them?

Thanks!

i can't think of any right off the top of my head. But if you have the time, it's cheaper and more fun to paint it yourself


----------



## Evilcraft

just finished this today sorry about the crapy pics taken from phone also the side panel needs a touch up but im not to worried about it lol


----------



## groundzero9

Hi everyone, I've been lurking around here for a while and finally finished my case. Here it is:
















it's a evga 680i sli full liquid cooled with a gtx280 and e8600 cpu. Lighting is a mix of red cathodes and red leds. Over the weekend I painted it, put in the larger window, soundproofed it, and put in higher flow fans.


----------



## pReFy

Proud owner of a HAF 932











Really digging the paint jobs you guys have done, I HAF to get on that!


----------



## Marauder_IIc

pReFy, that's nice, squeaky-clean cable management!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Hi everyone, I've been lurking around here for a while and finally finished my case. Here it is:








it's a evga 680i sli full liquid cooled with a gtx280 and e8600 cpu. Lighting is a mix of red cathodes and red leds. Over the weekend I painted it, put in the larger window, soundproofed it, and put in higher flow fans.

+rep my friend. That is one nice looking PC.







More pictures plz!!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pReFy* 
Proud owner of a HAF 932








http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6550/pict0012xbp.jpg

Really digging the paint jobs you guys have done, I HAF to get on that!









Whats the castor in the bottom for?


----------



## Solle

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1733

Look.. and tell what you guys think..









Solle Out..


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Nice lookin rig Solle


----------



## Solle

Thx mate..









I looking Forward to see you build finish







, when are there coming more pics in your worklog??


----------



## Nhb93

You need to tell us how you did the HAF logo on the front!


----------



## HAFenvy

HA!!! I knew it... darn you Cooler Master... remember earlier when I said I think the Storm Sniper panels fit the HAF 922? I just confirmed it...

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=283

Cooler Master Storm Sniper / HAF 922 Full Side Window

Oh well, I like my own custom window better still anyway because the side panel matches perfectly (the Storm panel is different than the opposite side panel on the HAF and would look funny)


----------



## Paraleyes

Yay Me!









*Here's a link to my build thread for those of you who have not seen it:*
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7149863

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


HA!!! I knew it... darn you Cooler Master... remember earlier when I said I think the Storm Sniper panels fit the HAF 922? I just confirmed it...

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=283

Cooler Master Storm Sniper / HAF 922 Full Side Window

Oh well, I like my own custom window better still anyway because the side panel matches perfectly (the Storm panel is different than the opposite side panel on the HAF and would look funny)










I figured they would work when you mentioned it. Nice find! Buy two of them.


----------



## Teixas

*Can someone help me?

i need some ideas for a mod in a HAF 932.

please, post some links if you know it.

And another thing, do somebody have a sketch-up HAF 932 project?

if you have it, post the download link please.

Sorry about the English, I'm not so good in it.*


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
I figured they would work when you mentioned it. Nice find! Buy two of them.

I'm not a huge fan of the design - full side window - don't need to see my CD drive bays and I certainly don't need to see the back side of the motherboard tray (and all the cables I hid back there haha)

Just thought others might like to know this window is available for your HAF 922 if you are so inclined


----------



## Nhb93

Paraleyes, how did you mount the driver bay cover on the CD drive? That's awesome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I'm not a huge fan of the design - full side window - don't need to see my CD drive bays and I certainly don't need to see the back side of the motherboard tray (and all the cables I hid back there haha)

Just thought others might like to know this window is available for your HAF 922 if you are so inclined









My thought was to use some sheet metal behind the window and then put in some cold cathodes or some type of LED lights between the sheet metal and the window so that all you see is a glowing window and the sheet metal would hide all the wires. You could even have some type of artistic design on the sheet metal, or just paint it black and then engrave the back side of the window with something. I hope that is clear enough to follow.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Paraleyes, how did you mount the driver bay cover on the CD drive? That's awesome!

















Thanks! Well, I did a lot of dremel work to make it fit, but mostly, I just got rid of the stock face plate and then used apoxy to glue it to the outside of the tray. The DVD drive still lined up with the mounting/locking holes that way too. I really didn't like the color or the ASUS drive. It was a deep black and a horrible match to the plastic on the HAF. I also shaved off the eject button flush with the outside and filled in the cracks with Loctite 5 minute apoxy. Then cut off the excess with a razor blade. I also decided to cut back the steel around the front of the DVD drive case so I could leave more of the plastic on the front drive bay blank. I think it was worth it. It would not have looked as nice if I didn't cut off the steel a bit. Still it's not so pretty on the back side of the face plate, but who ever looks behind them anyways?

TIP: If you trim back that steel like I did, use a utility knife to score it several times and then go back with some pliers and bend it back and forth to snap it off. If you cut that steel with a dremel blade, either tape off the inside or even better take apart the entire drive 1st, because all that steel dust will be bad news inside your drive.

You can see the two LED mods I did to that drive as well. One 8mm blue LED to light up the tray when it is open and I also changed out the activity LED from green to blue. It was super bright, so I rubbed some red sharpie on it. Now it's a super dark blue/purple color and goes well with the rest of my LEDs.

I'll take some more pictures. . .


----------



## cooper_inc1

Here is mine, no hardware in it yet though,


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


My thought was to use some sheet metal behind the window and then put in some cold cathodes or some type of LED lights between the sheet metal and the window so that all you see is a glowing window and the sheet metal would hide all the wires. You could even have some type of artistic design on the sheet metal, or just paint it black and then engrave the back side of the window with something. I hope that is clear enough to follow.










Dude stop giving me ideas hahahaha


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


+rep my friend. That is one nice looking PC.







More pictures plz!!


What would you like pics of?


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Thanks! Well, I did a lot of dremel work to make it fit, but mostly, I just got rid of the stock face plate and then used apoxy to glue it to the outside of the tray. The DVD drive still lined up with the mounting/locking holes that way too. I really didn't like the color or the ASUS drive. It was a deep black and a horrible match to the plastic on the HAF. I also shaved off the eject button flush with the outside and filled in the cracks with Loctite 5 minute apoxy. Then cut off the excess with a razor blade. I also decided to cut back the steel around the front of the DVD drive case so I could leave more of the plastic on the front drive bay blank. I think it was worth it. It would not have looked as nice if I didn't cut off the steel a bit. Still it's not so pretty on the back side of the face plate, but who ever looks behind them anyways?

TIP: If you trim back that steel like I did, use a utility knife to score it several times and then go back with some pliers and bend it back and forth to snap it off. If you cut that steel with a dremel blade, either tape off the inside or even better take apart the entire drive 1st, because all that steel dust will be bad news inside your drive.

You can see the two LED mods I did to that drive as well. One 8mm blue LED to light up the tray when it is open and I also changed out the activity LED from green to blue. It was super bright, so I rubbed some red sharpie on it. Now it's a super dark blue/purple color and goes well with the rest of my LEDs.

I'll take some more pictures. . .


+1 rep.. nice work with the drive bro.. i wish i have time to do those with my baby.. hehhehehe


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


+1 rep.. nice work with the drive bro.. i wish i have time to do those with my baby.. hehhehehe


Yeah, time is something I have a lot of.







Thanks!


----------



## ashtyler

a little update with my baby..

my items came..









side by side with my old setup..


















up close and personal


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Dude stop giving me ideas hahahaha









He has that effect doesn't he. Gave me more of an idea with what I want to do with my window mod. Nice work paraleyes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
What would you like pics of?

Generally just the whole thing would be nice. Top, front, inside... etc. Looks sweet so far.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


a little update with my baby..


I love the two-tone paint jobs people are coming up with - another fine example of how to be unique with your case paint job - nice


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


I love the two-tone paint jobs people are coming up with - another fine example of how to be unique with your case paint job - nice










thnx dude.. it should have been 3 tones... ill paint White with those tolless bay holders (dont know what to call them) if i have time..


----------



## HAFenvy

You mean the 5.25in bay tool-less button doodads? Throwing white in there might look alright but here is an idea... take the holders off, take them apart and just paint the buttons themselves red leaving the main body black - that would look pretty cool with your Black/Red scheme you have going. I'm having a hard time seeing white mixed in there but hey - it is your build


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
You mean the 5.25in bay tool-less button doodads? Throwing white in there might look alright but here is an idea... take the holders off, take them apart and just paint the buttons themselves red leaving the main body black - that would look pretty cool with your Black/Red scheme you have going. I'm having a hard time seeing white mixed in there but hey - it is your build









nice idea.. i never thought of that.. hehehe.. thnx! wl try that as soon as the typhoon here in the philippines is over..


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


nice idea.. i never thought of that.. hehehe.. thnx! wl try that as soon as the typhoon here in the philippines is over..










I think light blue, dark blue and gray highlights on black with your case would have looked incredible to go with that P7 board of yours.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


He has that effect doesn't he. Gave me more of an idea with what I want to do with my window mod. Nice work paraleyes.


















Good to hear bro! So what did you come up with for that? Or are you going to make us all wait? haha


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


I think light blue, dark blue and gray highlights on black with your case would have looked incredible to go with that P7 board of yours.


ill change theme next year...


----------



## triggs75

As HAVenvy has been stating for the last couple of weeks that the CM storm sniper side window panel fitting the HAF 922 case, Well here it is

Here

And its on sale for $9.99.

Chad


----------



## HAFenvy

Way ahead of you about 15 posts ago







. Yeah I saw that but you know, I'm happy with my custom window. In your case with the custom two-tone at the CD bays and stuff, I could totally see this window being a quick and easy upgrade to consider. Like Paraleyes said to me, buy two (so both sides match) and the just put something behind the window on the motherboard side panel (among many other nice ideas which I know would consume me hahaha)


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Question to ALL water cooling people here.

I have heard something argued for a long time, but no one gives a **REASON** why one way is better, or does it even really matter.

Where in the loop should the res be, and most importantly WHY? Everyone says one way or another is better, and when asked the answer I get is a couple variations of 2 answers 1 - "Because it is better" wow, that helps, or 2 - "Think about it nub, it is obvious" still no WHY.

Can the more serious water people give me a solid reason why please, or tell me it is preference and really does not change that much.

Thank you so much guys.

i know my way around a water loop as some of you know, and I haven't personally seen a major difference, infact my current setup does NOT have a dedicated res, just a little like 6oz thing on top of my pump.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Way ahead of you about 15 posts ago







. Yeah I saw that but you know, I'm happy with my custom window. In your case with the custom two-tone at the CD bays and stuff, I could totally see this window being a quick and easy upgrade to consider. Like Paraleyes said to me, buy two (so both sides match) and the just put something behind the window on the motherboard side panel (among many other nice ideas which I know would consume me hahaha)



Indeed you did. I missed that one, this thread goes soo fast.







Also saw your comments and yes I like the original HAF922 window version as well as the way you did your MOD cause it does keep the design of the case flowing better.

Have you thought about placing a 120mm fan on the lower section of your window mod?

Chad


----------



## HAFenvy

I have my res right before my pump for the following reasons:

It makes it easier to prime the system because you should never run your pump dry and having my reservoir right in front of the pump made this process super easy.

Position wise it just worked out best that way - does the reservoir HAVE to be in front of the pump - no probably not.

Making sure I always have a nice supply of water right at the intake on the pump is really my main reason to have it where it is.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Have you thought about placing a 120mm fan on the lower section of your window mod?

Chad


At the moment, even with the solid window and case closed up, the entire system is running quite nice and cool. The NB temp gets up into the low 40s but that is nothing a little spot fan couldn't take care of. I think I'll stick with the solid window for now but when I start looking at overclocking, that is where I may need to add some extra air oomph across the Memory, MOSFETs and Chipset heatsinks.


----------



## groundzero9

More pics as requested:

cpu/mosfet 









I wedged the reservoir under the video card to stop it from bending under the weight of the waterblock.









Coolermaster R4 120mm fans on the radiator needed to be slowed down with a fan controller because they vibrate like crazy full speed even with a rubber gasket. Also the 90cfm/19dba is a lie. They are more like 30-35 dba. Side note: The Thermalright X-silent 140mm fan really is inaudible and works great as an added intake. 









Radiator fans on 1 controller nob and the cathode switch mounted in a CD bay cover









Inside with cathodes on









With cathodes off









pics w/ side panel are on page 288 for those who missed it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Question to ALL water cooling people here.

I have heard something argued for a long time, but no one gives a **REASON** why one way is better, or does it even really matter.

Where in the loop should the res be, and most importantly WHY? Everyone says one way or another is better, and when asked the answer I get is a couple variations of 2 answers 1 - "Because it is better" wow, that helps, or 2 - "Think about it nub, it is obvious" still no WHY.

Can the more serious water people give me a solid reason why please, or tell me it is preference and really does not change that much.

Thank you so much guys.

i know my way around a water loop as some of you know, and I haven't personally seen a major difference, infact my current setup does NOT have a dedicated res, just a little like 6oz thing on top of my pump.


I put my res right before the pump also for the same reasons as HAFenvy. Just makes it easier to fill


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Question to ALL water cooling people here.

I have heard something argued for a long time, but no one gives a **REASON** why one way is better, or does it even really matter.

Where in the loop should the res be, and most importantly WHY? Everyone says one way or another is better, and when asked the answer I get is a couple variations of 2 answers 1 - "Because it is better" wow, that helps, or 2 - "Think about it nub, it is obvious" still no WHY.

Can the more serious water people give me a solid reason why please, or tell me it is preference and really does not change that much.

Thank you so much guys.

i know my way around a water loop as some of you know, and I haven't personally seen a major difference, infact my current setup does NOT have a dedicated res, just a little like 6oz thing on top of my pump.



I'm working on my first loop right now and like they said, it makes it easier to start off cause you don't want to run the pump dry. Another way I look at it (maybe wrong) but I will have my res above my pump, so the way I see it is having gravity pull the water down towards the pump can't hurt it. Also, if the res was right after the pump, think about filling up a pool, water may not flow out with as much pressure as it went into it with, while having the res before the pump is like having the garden hose go through a lot (block & rad) to fill up the res, while the pump is right there to pull water from the res.

This is how I logic'ed it out lol. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Question to ALL water cooling people here.

I have heard something argued for a long time, but no one gives a **REASON** why one way is better, or does it even really matter.

Where in the loop should the res be, and most importantly WHY? Everyone says one way or another is better, and when asked the answer I get is a couple variations of 2 answers 1 - "Because it is better" wow, that helps, or 2 - "Think about it nub, it is obvious" still no WHY.

Can the more serious water people give me a solid reason why please, or tell me it is preference and really does not change that much.

Thank you so much guys.

i know my way around a water loop as some of you know, and I haven't personally seen a major difference, infact my current setup does NOT have a dedicated res, just a little like 6oz thing on top of my pump.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
I'm working on my first loop right now and like they said, it makes it easier to start off cause you don't want to run the pump dry. Another way I look at it (maybe wrong) but I will have my res above my pump, so the way I see it is having gravity pull the water down towards the pump can't hurt it. Also, if the res was right after the pump, think about filling up a pool, water may not flow out with as much pressure as it went into it with, while having the res before the pump is like having the garden hose go through a lot (block & rad) to fill up the res, while the pump is right there to pull water from the res.

This is how I logic'ed it out lol. Someone correct me if I'm wrong









I own that book too. So yeah, same page here!









Furthermore, if you are concerned about the position of the res within the case, it makes no difference whatsoever where it is located. You can fill a res located at the bottom of a case just the same as one at the highest point of the case just as long as the only part of the loop open to air is the res you use to fill the loop. See below, my restop/pump is located on the bottom of my case and the lowest part of the loop and I filled the system completely just as so. I'm not sure if that was even part of your question, but it was a huge concern of mine when it came time to fill my 1st loop here.


----------



## Nhb93

I wish the 932 could have had a larger window on the side. I've always wanted to be able to see my parts, so logically, I went and got a HAF 932, of course.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I wish the 932 could have had a larger window on the side. I've always wanted to be able to see my parts, so logically, I went and got a HAF 932, of course.










Well you know what needs to be done... get cutting.


----------



## Nhb93

Hehe, my parents were already annoyed that I painted the interior, plus I don't have a dremel or easy access to the clear material, which I think most people use Acrylic.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Hehe, my parents were already annoyed that I painted the interior, plus I don't have a dremel or easy access to the clear material, which I think most people use Acrylic.

I actually used Lexan for mine (got it cheap) but you can get small sheets of Acrylic and Lexan plastic at Home Depot and other hardware stores


----------



## Marauder_IIc

I didn't figure it mattered THAT much, but thanks for all the input on it. I ahve just ehard some people be VERY adamant about it from time to time, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Deano12345

New Cable routing from me.Bit of an upgrade this week hopefully in the form of a new GFX card (Sapphire 5850),fan controller (Scythe Kaze Master), Vogel's wall mount for the big screen so I can finally use both monitors.I'm just waiting for the 5850 to come into stock and I'll go get the rest of the stuff then


----------



## UberN00B

my HAF932 is REALLY loud. all my fans are turned at LOWEST, and the top of the case keeps vibrating. With little pressure, the vibration goes away and the case is quiet... is there anything I can do besides putting a weight ontop of the case to make it stop vibrating?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberN00B* 
my HAF932 is REALLY loud. all my fans are turned at LOWEST, and the top of the case keeps vibrating. With little pressure, the vibration goes away and the case is quiet... is there anything I can do besides putting a weight ontop of the case to make it stop vibrating?

Go to a hardware or automotive store and pick up a short length of 3/16" ID or 1/4" ID tubing. Then cut off thin sections of it to use as small gaskets between your fans and the case. Put one on each fan screw. This will fix the vibration issue for less than $1.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberN00B* 
my HAF932 is REALLY loud. all my fans are turned at LOWEST, and the top of the case keeps vibrating. With little pressure, the vibration goes away and the case is quiet... is there anything I can do besides putting a weight ontop of the case to make it stop vibrating?

I just cut a piece of a 1/8" to 1/4" pad into a circle and placed it right in the middle of the fan in btween the fan and the case. Worked for me.


----------



## Deano12345

I have the same issue on my 922,some washers fixed the problem


----------



## HAFenvy

I've been fortunate with mine that it doesn't buzz but I bought some interesting stuff at a craft store (yes... I said craft store). Creatology Fun Foam. Comes in nice big 12x18in sheets, is 1/16in thick, you can get almost any color, it is nice density foam and can be cut to any shape you need. Oh yeah... it was cheap too. I used it to make custom foam washers for my window install and also to isolate a fan that was bugging me on another computer.

"Computer supplies" at a craft store... who knew! Link

EDIT: I think I'll make a thread for this in the Case Mods General forum and see what happens hahaha


----------



## Evilcraft

Here is my HAF with purple CCFL's they kinda look white in this picture but its just bad quality.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I've been fortunate with mine that it doesn't buzz but I bought some interesting stuff at a craft store (yes... I said craft store). Creatology Fun Foam. Comes in nice big 12x18in sheets, is 1/16in thick, you can get almost any color, it is nice density foam and can be cut to any shape you need. Oh yeah... it was cheap too. I used it to make custom foam washers for my window install and also to isolate a fan that was bugging me on another computer.

"Computer supplies" at a craft store... who knew! Link

EDIT: I think I'll make a thread for this in the Case Mods General forum and see what happens hahaha

Jolly good find there. I have a Micheals store close by place too. I think that stuff could be made into a full size gasket for a radiator. Any color too!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Jolly good find there. I have a Micheals store close by place too. I think that stuff could be made into a full size gasket for a radiator. Any color too!

My exact thinking when I was wondering where I could find some 1/16in ok density foam that I could use to seal stuff up a bit. It does compress down if you put it into a tight spot or tighten something down over it... but it still provides a layer between two pieces to help with things. The fact there is a lot of different colors available opens the door to interesting ideas like custom foam air baffles that work with your paint schemes.


----------



## groundzero9

I used stuff called AcoustiPack sound dampening sheets for the same purpose you are all talking about with the craft foam. It works great as a gasket but also can really help seal your case. I fit pieces of it over openings like around the radiator and over the vents on the sides of the hdds. Just getting rid of leaks and maximizing air flow reduced my temps by 2 degress. The reduction of noise was just a plus









By the way, does anyone know if it is okay to cover my pump with some soundproofing? I'm not sure if the liquid going through it does the job or if it relies on air moving over it. At the moment the pump is the loudest thing in my case so it would be a huge help.


----------



## p_adam

Hi all,

Please add me to the 922 list.

This is my very first (Core i5) build so I hope all goes well. Here comes the part where I will probably fail a bit, cable management so I'll leave that for tomorrow...


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p_adam* 
Hi all,

Please add me to the 922 list.

This is my very first (Core i5) build so I hope all goes well. Here comes the part where I will probably fail a bit, cable management so I'll leave that for tomorrow...

Just a little tip.Get cable ties !

Very handy for running those front IO cables behind the motherboard.If you need some inspiration,I'll post my new management tomorrow morning


----------



## p_adam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Just a little tip.Get cable ties !

Very handy for running those front IO cables behind the motherboard.If you need some inspiration,I'll post my new management tomorrow morning

Thanks. Plenty of zip-ties are provided with the case so no worries there.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p_adam* 
Hi all,

Please add me to the 922 list.

This is my very first (Core i5) build so I hope all goes well. Here comes the part where I will probably fail a bit, cable management so I'll leave that for tomorrow...

just don't skimp anywhere and pay attention to all the little things and you should be good. I got cable management pretty good my first time around with a non-modular. I find it quite fun to do, actually. I can't wait for my modular to take a shot at making it look a lot better


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p_adam*


Hi all,

Please add me to the 922 list.

This is my very first (Core i5) build so I hope all goes well. Here comes the part where I will probably fail a bit, cable management so I'll leave that for tomorrow...


Yay another 922! And the side panel being wide with the way they made it makes it pretty easy to bury all of your cables behind the motherboard tray. Just run the front panel cables along the top edge of the case so you don't see them and straight down behind the tray to the cable management hole at the bottom. Turn those power supply cables right into that hole and you'll be amazed how easy it is to keep it pretty clean and tidy. Good for air flow too







I spent a lot of time with mine but most of that time was for sleeving things - actual cable runs through the case went pretty fast - the 922 is great for cable management.


----------



## Deano12345

It sure is,although you will probably need more cable ties than are supplied with the case.I sure did


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p_adam*


Hi all,

Please add me to the 922 list.

This is my very first (Core i5) build so I hope all goes well. Here comes the part where I will probably fail a bit, cable management so I'll leave that for tomorrow...


Added, welcome!


----------



## Lusulpher

Would like to be added.

Happy owner of an empty HAF 922. Gonna keep reading your EXCELLENT advice on customizing.

And maybe buy a camera when I finally try to mod(break







) it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lusulpher* 
Would like to be added.

Happy owner of an empty HAF 922. Gonna keep reading your EXCELLENT advice on customizing.

And maybe buy a camera when I finally try to mod(break







) it.

Added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Pick up a set of 8" Cold Cathodes. The set I bought were the Logisys Computers brand. You need to slide the bulb out of the tube. I gave the ends a light twist and they came right off. I didn't have to do any cutting. There is some hot glue inside the tube holding the wire side of the bulb in place. I held a lighter up to the tube to heat up the glue again and then the end slid right off. Two holes need to be drilled for the wires to pass through the case. 1/4" worked perfectly, but 3/16" or even 5/32" would work if you do not sleeve the wires.










Slide the bulb through the hole from the inside outward. The bulbs fit almost perfectly into the side mesh screen. I had to drill a 1/16" hole into the plastic through one of the mesh holes on the right side to allow the bulb to fit down in completely. This could be done just as easily with a fine tip grinding or engraving dremel bit. The hole only needed to be 1/16" or less deep. In fact, the bulb fit in place without drilling at all, but I wanted to relieve any pressure from the tip of the bulb. I re-heated up that hot glue to hold each wire side end in place. The other end is held by one of the mesh holes.










In order to allow the light to flood the center screen section as well, it needs to be trimmed out leaving approximately a 1/4" to 5/16" of depth on each side. I looked at the effects of the cold cathodes before I cut out the sides and it looked great as it was, but that was not the look I wanted here. If anyone plans on doing this, I would recommend checking out the effect before you cut the center piece, because it did look good like that. Sorry about not taking a picture like that. Oh, and if I were to do this again, I would not have cut as far down on the sides because it flexes a little bit when I yank it off of the case as it is now. I would recommend cutting down to just above the lower posts that hold it into the case. Doing so, would eliminate that flexing issue. The top however should be cut as shown in the picture up to the top of the screen mesh.










Lights switched off:










And switched on:










EDIT: Before I ordered these cold cathodes, I started a thread discussing the exact length of cold cathodes and how they are put together. Here's a quote from that thread that I thought would be helpful information to anyone considering this mod:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


On some brands of CCFL tubes (notably A.C.Ryan) the end blocks are not glued to the tubes (friction fit) allowing them to be pulled off more easily, but you'd still have to either cut the block with the wires passing through it or desolder the wires to get them out of the block.


I used the Logisys Computers brand. That thread is located here, if interested:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post7290766
*
Update: Sleeving & Switch Option:*

I got a little annoyed with the brightness of the 8" cold cathodes in the front, so I went ahead and sleeved them to dim them down a bit. I much happier with it now. Especially since I can switch them off completely now from the outside of the case. The best part about that is I don't have to see a fugly switch anywhere.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Lights switched off:

And switched on:

All I could say when I saw that was... holy ____. That cathode trick turned out amazing! Thanks for posting that for the other 932 owners as I'm sure they will now be considering your lighting trick


----------



## ashtyler

thnx paraleyes for the lighting tip as usual..


----------



## Nhb93

I need to get me some 8 inchers... That looks great! I know I'm like everyone else and used blue lighting, but it is my favorite color, and matches my room, so I don't care. On a semi-related note, I love the gray mesh paint you did. It's really a nice accent to the case.


----------



## dschaat

I haven't had a chance to read much on this thread yet, but I love the 932. Just dropping in to join and say "Good morning starshine, the earth says hello." -WWCF


----------



## c0nnection

Got my HAF 932 a couple of days ago. Consider me another proud owner of this great case.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dschaat* 
I haven't had a chance to read much on this thread yet, but I love the 932. Just dropping in to join and say "Good morning starshine, the earth says hello." -WWCF


Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0nnection* 
Got my HAF 932 a couple of days ago. Consider me another proud owner of this great case.

Both added, welcome!

Oh, Paraleyes' great How-To added to the front page, great work!


----------



## c0nnection

Thanks!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
All I could say when I saw that was... holy ____. That cathode trick turned out amazing! Thanks for posting that for the other 932 owners as I'm sure they will now be considering your lighting trick










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
thnx paraleyes for the lighting tip as usual..


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I need to get me some 8 inchers... That looks great! I know I'm like everyone else and used blue lighting, but it is my favorite color, and matches my room, so I don't care. On a semi-related note, I love the gray mesh paint you did. It's really a nice accent to the case.

Hey thanks a lot guys! I actually like how it turned out so much that I'm considering swapping out those full spectrum color changing LEDs I put in the front fan for some straight up green ones now. Those LEDs in the front fan just don't work with the rest of the case now that I did that mod.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Hey thanks a lot guys! I actually like how it turned out so much that I'm considering swapping out those full spectrum color changing LEDs I put in the front fan for some straight up green ones now. Those LEDs in the front fan just don't work with the rest of the case now that I did that mod.

You know if we keep this up Paraleyes... we're gonna end up with the same case.







I'm lagging behind though on the interior things to do though. Gotta get my cables sleeved and work on that damn floppy cable. As much as I love the side 4 fans in green I still think it would look better with black and just UV on the inside. I'll have to play around with the color scheme. I think I'm going to replace the 140mm fan with a 120mm HSF. For some reason it only runs 600rpm and it annoys me. That'll give me more room for a UV cathode too.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViralHack*


You know if we keep this up Paraleyes... we're gonna end up with the same case.







I'm lagging behind though on the interior things to do though. Gotta get my cables sleeved and work on that damn floppy cable. As much as I love the side 4 fans in green I still think it would look better with black and just UV on the inside. I'll have to play around with the color scheme. I think I'm going to replace the 140mm fan with a 120mm HSF. For some reason it only runs 600rpm and it annoys me. That'll give me more room for a UV cathode too.


Well you have a sweet outer paint scheme though. I just painted the UHAF(ultra high air flow) on the side panel. Plus my whole top is totally different. I did swap out the 140 for a 120 though too. haha 600 RMP?! Geesh! I'm glad I did for sure now. The main reason I bought that one was to match the 60mm on my north bridge. I'm really impressed with those aluminum fans, but you do have to have them on a controller if you want them to be silent at times. Also they are larger than other fans by a few mm too. Anyways, for as similar as our rigs are, I'd still really like to see you do that cold cathode upgrade to the front. Oh, and I'm not changing those front LEDs to green. I like the full spectrums in the front. You can still see them when the lights are off. Plus the 5 LEDs in my fan controller and the power LED are all full-spectum LEDs too. May as well keep it all the same.


----------



## Maddog7771

Adds me. Just bought one from a fellow member.


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Well you have a sweet outer paint scheme though. I just painted the UHAF(ultra high air flow) on the side panel. Plus my whole top is totally different. I did swap out the 140 for a 120 though too. haha 600 RMP?! Geesh! I'm glad I did for sure now. The main reason I bought that one was to match the 60mm on my north bridge. I'm really impressed with those aluminum fans, but you do have to have them on a controller if you want them to be silent at times. Also they are larger than other fans by a few mm too. Anyways, for as similar as our rigs are, I'd still really like to see you do that cold cathode upgrade to the front. Oh, and I'm not changing those front LEDs to green. I like the full spectrums in the front. You can still see them when the lights are off. Plus the 5 LEDs in my fan controller and the power LED are all full-spectum LEDs too. May as well keep it all the same.

Uh huh... you say that now.... the bug will hit you one day and you'll change em.







I was about to do the front lighting mod until I realized why I didn't like the green lights I bought. They're 15"ers! Now, I have no idea what to do with them. Guess ebay here I come! As for the UV, I've got some plans. I'm going to change the white light inside the ROG block to UV and then get some more UV's for the inside. The 4x green fans on the side actually take away from the inside a little but I think I can spice it back up with the UV's. I've got two 12"ers right now but I need a few more. Then the whole inside will be completely filled.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddog7771* 
Adds me. Just bought one from a fellow member.

Take me out, I just sold to a fellow member


----------



## Sir Uggo

I got a Haf 932 and i love it


----------



## SirKillalott

Hi all new here and I have a HAF 922. I goofed buying a different 200mm blue fan as it was cheap. LOL It's a CM Storm Force 200 and of course I guess I blew the LED's when I hooked it up to the front on/off switch.

But my main thought is I want to chance the 4 pin molex which it only has two wires to a 3 pin fan connector so I can use it with one of my fan controllers which is not a problem. I was wondering if this particular fan was capable of showing the RPM's so I could add that wire to the connector.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirKillalott*


Hi all new here and I have a HAF 922. I goofed buying a different 200mm blue fan as it was cheap. LOL It's a CM Storm Force 200 and of course I guess I blew the LED's when I hooked it up to the front on/off switch.

But my main thought is I want to chance the 4 pin molex which it only has two wires to a 3 pin fan connector so I can use it with one of my fan controllers which is not a problem. I was wondering if this particular fan was capable of showing the RPM's so I could add that wire to the connector.

Thanks in advance!


I have the Red 200mm Storm fan and it does not show the RPM's when connected to my fan controller.

And Welcome!!

Chad


----------



## SirKillalott

Thanks for the reply tiggs75







, but I guess what I am asking is if you could solder a RPM wire to the board.


----------



## poorpaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my007dog* 
Also bought 1x Swiftech MCP655-B and 1x PrimoChill Typhoon III Laing D5 Reservoir System with the thought that it can handle the dual loop, even the 360 + 240 (we hope)

Hi my007dog,

Did you manage to figure out how to get the Typhoon III mounted? I know I'll have to fold in the bay slot dividers since and how done so already but it seems the mounting holes are a match at all. You experiencing the same issues?


----------



## MIH

Hi all.

Great forum...reading parts of it inspired me to choose the HAF 932 for my case system rebuild...please add me too.

Here is link to my 932 work log: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...omega-cbb.html


----------



## iscariot

Please add me I have a HAF 922


----------



## ViralHack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


haha 600 RMP?! Geesh! I'm glad I did for sure now. The main reason I bought that one was to match the 60mm on my north bridge. I'm really impressed with those aluminum fans, but you do have to have them on a controller if you want them to be silent at times. Also they are larger than other fans by a few mm too. Anyways, for as similar as our rigs are, I'd still really like to see you do that cold cathode upgrade to the front. Oh, and I'm not changing those front LEDs to green. I like the full spectrums in the front. You can still see them when the lights are off. Plus the 5 LEDs in my fan controller and the power LED are all full-spectum LEDs too. May as well keep it all the same.


Yeah I bought the fan last night and I'm changing it out today as well as putting in my UV cathodes. I got two 12" and two 8" so that should be good enough. Looking at the wiring though I will probably have to lengthen the wires to get them where I want them. I want to install the lighting switches in the front of the case. Ugh still so many things to do. Working on the floppy cable, lighting, fan controller, cable management... etc etc etc. hopefully I'll be done by Xmas.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddog7771* 
Adds me. Just bought one from a fellow member.

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
Take me out, I just sold to a fellow member









Removed, bye!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Hi all.

Great forum...reading parts of it inspired me to choose the HAF 932 for my case system rebuild...please add me too.

Here is link to my 932 work log: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...omega-cbb.html

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
Please add me I have a HAF 922

Added, welcome!


----------



## Yogi

Anyone else have a 5800 card? I had to cut off some of the clips that hold the GPU in and was wondering if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## cooper_inc1

what screws should be use to mount the radiator to the top, would thumb screws work?


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1* 
what screws should be use to mount the radiator to the top, would thumb screws work?

What radiator do you have? They use different size screws. Mine uses M4 or 4MM screws as an example.

Chad


----------



## cooper_inc1

I have this Swiftech MCR220-QP Dual 120mm Radiator

EDIT:

Found it at swiftech's website, I need M3.5 threaded screws


----------



## HAFenvy

My Swiftech came with 6-32NC screws (well at least the replacement 6-32NC screws I used worked fine







)


----------



## cooper_inc1

mine came with obnoxiously long screws that wouldn't work for mounting to the top so need to buy some short ones.


----------



## jmcmtank

Motherboard screws are perfect, just need to paint them black.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1* 
mine came with obnoxiously long screws that wouldn't work for mounting to the top so need to buy some short ones.

Most wire strippers have holes to cut small bolts, plus if you have a dremel. ...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Motherboard screws are perfect, just need to paint them black.

QFT


----------



## cooper_inc1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Most wire strippers have holes to cut small bolts, plus if you have a dremel. ...

QFT

The best way I can put this is my tool collection is VERY basic







: but I will be buying a dremel in the near future for when I put my window in.


----------



## Nhb93

That's going to make it a very expensive window now it's it?


----------



## phrenetic

hey new guy here, i love this case. its so huge. I had an antec900 so ive combined the 2 in an interesting way when i started the new workstation.

Zapped strapped in Antec fans from the old case so the drive bays stay nice and cool. It also cools the GPU's somewhat and helps exhausts the heat


















On of those neato antec 900 drive bays with a fan plopped in makes room for more hard drives and extra air flow









Whole worstation here:









These are not the latest pictures, theres a whole lot of new stuff in here and its a bunch more neater.


----------



## Nhb93

Is that a little mixing board in the picture?


----------



## phrenetic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Is that a little mixing board in the picture?

Yes thats a UC-33, its a midi controller for abletons session view


----------



## Nhb93

I might have to look at one of those, since I'm hoping to get a drum kit, and that might help(?) with taking the drums out of songs to practice with. Correct me if that's impossible with unedited MP3's.


----------



## phrenetic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I might have to look at one of those, since I'm hoping to get a drum kit, and that might help(?) with taking the drums out of songs to practice with. Correct me if that's impossible with unedited MP3's.

no its not possible to extract drums from an mp3 with one of these..or in general. do a google search for multitrack masters and you can find songs with seperate instruments.

The UC-33 just maps to faders and controls in music production software via midi/usb


----------



## Andreas Harder

please add me -> HAF 922










thanx
andreas


----------



## HAFenvy

Yay more 922's! Welcome to the OCN HAF Family


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder* 
please add me -> HAF 922










thanx
andreas

What is that under your monitor?


----------



## Andreas Harder

its the control panel of my logitech Z5450 Logitech 5.1 THX soundsystem


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder* 
please add me -> HAF 922









thanx
andreas

Added, welcome!


----------



## lem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder*


please add me -> HAF 922










thanx
andreas


hey what's that controller you got on the front of your case?


----------



## Andreas Harder

its a touchpanel from aerocool, named V12XT for fan speed, cooling, temp monitoring and setting


----------



## MR_Plow

mhh please add my haf 932








(will post pictures as soon as i go home to visit it







)

i'm actually looking for some brainstorm help on modding this bad boy

do you guys think shiny black paint goes better with white blue or dark blue cathodes/leds?
also: what do you guys think of sound responsive ccls?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder*


its the control panel of my logitech Z5450 Logitech 5.1 THX soundsystem





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder*


its a touchpanel from aerocool, named V12XT for fan speed, cooling, temp monitoring and setting




























Yo money! Sweet!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MR_Plow* 
mhh please add my haf 932








(will post pictures as soon as i go home to visit it







)

i'm actually looking for some brainstorm help on modding this bad boy

do you guys think shiny black paint goes better with white blue or dark blue cathodes/leds?
also: what do you guys think of sound responsive ccls?

Added, welcome!


----------



## Andreas Harder

today i received the window side panel for my 922


----------



## Griffin

Andreas Harder said:


> today i received the window side panel for my 922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you show pics when you have it put on the sidepanel. i would like to see how it looks.
> 
> Does that side panel does not space for a 200mm fan doesnt look like it


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder* 
today i received the window side panel for my 922









They certainly do pack those things well now don't they! Looking forward to seeing how that looks on the 922


----------



## noob.deagle

got my haf 932 yesterday after much pondering over reviews sayings is a fugly mofo and i think they are wrong it looks fantastic!














































the cables look pretty bad but my psu ones for the 24pin mobo and 4pin cpu power connectors were too short so ive oreder extensions







and longer sata connecters for the disc drives as all mine were too short to even reach round the front lol.

also im thinking of making a way to prevent having to open both sides when removeing the hard disks (just cos its annoying!) i want them to slide in and out and clip into the plugs. with out worrying about the cables does any one know of a pre existing system ? if not i guess ill have to work on something in my uni break









also add me to the club pl0x this this is fantastic !!!


----------



## Nhb93

Now you just need to paint that sucker up.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder*


today i received the window side panel for my 922



















Ordered mine today. Looks good.

Chad


----------



## MIH

Hey all...to keep myself busy while waiting for paint to dry on my case (not a big fan in watching the process) I have been working on my front switch panel.

I have purchased these sweet switches










And have cut out a piece of acrylic to mount them in one of the front mesh drive covers.

Note: I was planning to use the saw pictured in first pic.... i did manage to persevere through one cut before running to Bunnings to buy a $40 rotary driver....mmmm power. BTW I am soooo glad that i did...cos if i got frustrated cutting plastic by hand i wouldn't have had a hope in hell of cutting the case with that saw.
























.

Now my next dilemma is the switch layout, which i have to decide on soon so i can drill holes and paint panel. My two current thoughts (in general i sometimes have more...but 2 will do for now) is to either have the switches flush along the bottom or to center them vertically (think i am swaying towards vertically centered). This is sort of how the 2 options would look. The switches all have a illuminated blue ring around them.










Power switch will be 25mm in diameter, reset 18mm, and light switches 22mm.

Other people's points of view would be greatly appreciated at this time.


----------



## Nhb93

Centered always looks better in my opinion. The centered picture even makes then fourth one over look smaller, so it creates a sort of "big-small-big-small-big" look to the eye.


----------



## computeruler

Im getting a 932! It was delivered today but noone here to sign. Tommorow it should be here! I want in!


----------



## Maddog7771

Cant wait for mine to get here.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Page 300







HAFs kick but!









Anyway, I'm bored. Lets see some more pictures even if the build is incomplete. Heres mine so far, still much to do!




























Plz don't look at that ugly mess going into the 5.25 drive bays...


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Page 300







HAFs kick but!









Anyway, I'm bored. Lets see some more pictures even if the build is incomplete. Heres mine so far, still much to do!

Plz don't look at that ugly mess going into the 5.25 drive bays...









Hey...very nice build...just wondering how much of the main PSU cables you sleeved?


----------



## FalloutBoy

I sleeved the whole length of each wire on the PSU. I think it looks better that way and if and when I get a new case, I won't have to worry about the individual sleeving being to short or anything.

I still have to sleeve the modular cables though as you can see but I'm not sure how I want to do that yet?


----------



## xquisit

Well after seeing ViralHack's HAF 932 rig, I decided to do the same theme, but orange! Halloween is coming up! Orange is my favorite color, but I do not love orange soda(random).
ViralHacks HAF932

So I am a total noob, and I want to purchase my case before my parts. Start painting etc.. I have a lot of research to do. Just thought I'd drop by and say hello. =)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*


got my haf 932 yesterday after much pondering over reviews sayings is a fugly mofo and i think they are wrong it looks fantastic!

the cables look pretty bad but my psu ones for the 24pin mobo and 4pin cpu power connectors were too short so ive oreder extensions







and longer sata connecters for the disc drives as all mine were too short to even reach round the front lol.

also im thinking of making a way to prevent having to open both sides when removeing the hard disks (just cos its annoying!) i want them to slide in and out and clip into the plugs. with out worrying about the cables does any one know of a pre existing system ? if not i guess ill have to work on something in my uni break









also add me to the club pl0x this this is fantastic !!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Im getting a 932! It was delivered today but noone here to sign. Tommorow it should be here! I want in!


Added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Hey all...to keep myself busy while waiting for paint to dry on my case (not a big fan in watching the process) I have been working on my front switch panel.

I have purchased these sweet switches










And have cut out a piece of acrylic to mount them in one of the front mesh drive covers.

Note: I was planning to use the saw pictured in first pic.... i did manage to persevere through one cut before running to Bunnings to buy a $40 rotary driver....mmmm power. BTW I am soooo glad that i did...cos if i got frustrated cutting plastic by hand i wouldn't have had a hope in hell of cutting the case with that saw.
























.

Now my next dilemma is the switch layout, which i have to decide on soon so i can drill holes and paint panel. My two current thoughts (in general i sometimes have more...but 2 will do for now) is to either have the switches flush along the bottom or to center them vertically (think i am swaying towards vertically centered). This is sort of how the 2 options would look. The switches all have a illuminated blue ring around them.










Power switch will be 25mm in diameter, reset 18mm, and light switches 22mm.

Other people's points of view would be greatly appreciated at this time.


Cool idea! Center them! Start a build thread too. You should fill in the stock reset and power switches too. I know the exactly perfect matching in color and texture, textured paint to match the plastic material on the HAF so you can sand it flat and bring it back to stock appearances again.


----------



## Coz_411

Hey guys, just built my new rig. Loving the HAF 932 brilliant case so go ahead and add me to the list! (pics to come soon)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coz_411*


Hey guys, just built my new rig. Loving the HAF 932 brilliant case so go ahead and add me to the list! (pics to come soon)


Added, welcome!


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Cool idea! Center them! Start a build thread too. You should fill in the stock reset and power switches too. I know the exactly perfect matching in color and texture, textured paint to match the plastic material on the HAF so you can sand it flat and bring it back to stock appearances again.


Thanks Paraleyes. Any advice you have on a paint to match that plastic material would be muchly appreciated. I have thought about redoing the stock in/out panel, would love to mount USB ports etc on top and give them more space between each port...but think i will wait till the rest of the case is done. Your rig is fantastic BTW...have been wondering for awhile what the cowl over the top of your rig is. Does is just house additional fans or another RAD?

P.S. Build thread is linked in my sig


----------



## Andreas Harder

transparent windows side panel for cm storm sniper
538 mm x 448 mm

here are some pics ob my haf 922 with that side panel.
it fits but you have to drill 2 new holes for the back screws, look at the pics.




























the original is above of my new drilled hole










the original is below of my new drilled hole










just a few pics more


----------



## triggs75

That sure is one big window. Nice pics and thanks for the heads up with the back screws even though i can not keep mine on because I am in it daily.














Mine should be here next week.


----------



## HAFenvy

Oh that looks so nice on there. Triggs... that is going to look so good with your paint job. Drilling two new holes for the screws is well worth the effort for how that looks compared to the stock side panel.


----------



## Paraleyes

Wow Andreas! That looks 1000% better! Hey is the old side panel for sale?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Thanks Paraleyes. Any advice you have on a paint to match that plastic material would be muchly appreciated. I have thought about redoing the stock in/out panel, would love to mount USB ports etc on top and give them more space between each port...but think i will wait till the rest of the case is done. Your rig is fantastic BTW...have been wondering for awhile what the cowl over the top of your rig is. Does is just house additional fans or another RAD?

P.S. Build thread is linked in my sig









I can't believe I didn't think to look there.







And thanks man! Here's the paint you want. I accidentally painted the top panel of my case with it. I had about 20 cans of paint sitting around and grabbed the wrong one. I'll get around to sanding it back down and painting one of these days, but it doesn't bother too awfully much. Anyways, as far as matching the plastic texture and color, it is spot on! You should really shoot a couple light coats of clear lacquer over it to protect it too. I would recommend testing it out 1st so you can know how much lacquer to apply in order to match the rest of the plastic just right.


































The thing on top is a shroud made by Koolance. Yes there are fans in it.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Andreas, VERY Nice! Paralyzer, evejn if you did bust out the wrong color at first, I KNOW you will get it squared away, you are one of the best modders I have seen in a long time, bar-none.

For those of you who follow it, my build log got an update this morning









Take care all, off to work now.


----------



## Paraleyes




----------



## cooper_inc1

my god I want to complete my Haf build so badly, looking at all these setups are making me crazy xD. Almost have enough to do a huge bulk shipment of all the remaining parts I need.


----------



## MIGhunter

Maybe it's from my car audio days but man, hide that cathode ray tube!


----------



## toyz72

just bought one to night,cant wait to put it together.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Maybe it's from my car audio days but man, hide that cathode ray tube!


I agree! I don't care for the looks of them out in the open either.

























Yeah, I know, the backside of my MB tray is fugly, but Jimmy's crack whore.. .. .

In my defense, that was taken way before I did any sleeving.


----------



## Paraleyes

*HAF 932 Cold Cathode Mod Option:*

I got a little annoyed with the brightness of the 8" cold cathodes in the front, so I went ahead and sleeved them to dim them down a bit. I much happier with it now. Especially since I can switch them off completely now from the outside of the case. The best part about that is I don't have to see a fugly switch anywhere.


















































***I'll update the original post as well.


----------



## computergeek92

hello i just got my HAF 932 today







add me please









Attachment 126232


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computergeek92*


hello i just got my HAF 932 today







add me please









Attachment 126232


Added, welcome!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


just bought one to night,cant wait to put it together.










Yay another 922 - welcome toyz72









FYI - I just updated my build log with night shots. I think this one has to be one of my favorite photos... you can see the UV reactive coolant in the CPU Water Block because it has a clear acrylic top


















Yum


----------



## Yogi

Nice Paraleyes. That cathode switch is awesome







.

Amazing pic there envy.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Yay another 922 - welcome toyz72









FYI - I just updated my build log with night shots. I think this one has to be one of my favorite photos... you can see the UV reactive coolant in the CPU Water Block because it has a clear acrylic top


















Yum










Yep, that look great! I never really liked the UV look, but it's growing on me really quick since I put in those two little UV 40mm fans. You guys make me want to swap out my black tubing for some clear.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Nice Paraleyes. That cathode switch is awesome







.

Amazing pic there envy.


Thanks!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Yep, that look great! I never really liked the UV look, but it's growing on me really quick since I put in those two little UV 40mm fans. You guys make me want to swap out my black tubing for some clear.

Thanks!


Actually it is Primochill Primoflex Pro LRT UV Green tubing - so even if I run distilled... my tubing glows







. I just added UV coolant... well... to make my reservoir and EVERYTHING glow


----------



## Nhb93

I don't see the sleeved part of the cathodes Paraleyes. Am I missing something? Ninja switch is awesome BTW.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Actually it is Primochill Primoflex Pro LRT UV Green tubing - so even if I run distilled... my tubing glows







. I just added UV coolant... well... to make my reservoir and EVERYTHING glow









Is your PC RadioActive, it's even coming out of your CPU block!!!!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


*HAF 932 Cold Cathode Mod Option:*

I got a little annoyed with the brightness of the 8" cold cathodes in the front, so I went ahead and sleeved them to dim them down a bit. I much happier with it now. Especially since I can switch them off completely now from the outside of the case. The best part about that is I don't have to see a fugly switch anywhere.


















































***I'll update the original post as well.


great idea for the switch! how did you implement that


----------



## Nhb93

Just a question to all HAF owners. Did you take out all of the metal plates where the drives go, or just the ones you needed to take out? The more I look at mine, I think it would look better, but then it would also just be empty right there.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Is your PC RadioActive, it's even coming out of your CPU block!!!!
















Yeahhhhh isn't that cool? I know the Danger Den MC-TDX block is not as good at cooling things as other blocks like the HK 3.0, etc but it still runs cool enough for my purposes and I like that it is low restriction and I can see through the top. So... if this coolant were to start to gum things up, I'll know right away because I can literally see into my CPU block


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Yeahhhhh isn't that cool? I know the Danger Den MC-TDX block is not as good at cooling things as other blocks like the HK 3.0, etc but it still runs cool enough for my purposes and I like that it is low restriction and I can see through the top. So... if this coolant were to start to gum things up, I'll know right away because I can literally see into my CPU block










Yeah it looks cool, it is well worth a degree or so less. That's the same as me, were I was going to get the HK 3.0 until I saw the Alphacool H14 with my colors in it. It's not the best but performs well enough and fits my system better.

Chad


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Just a question to all HAF owners. Did you take out all of the metal plates where the drives go, or just the ones you needed to take out? The more I look at mine, I think it would look better, but then it would also just be empty right there.

I left mine in. The little bit of metal helps keep out a little dust, atleast in my mind it does.


----------



## Bigrich0086

Just got my HAF 922 Up and running today.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...p-running.html


----------



## Nhb93

Also just wanted to ask all owners another question. If you have a spare 120mm fan like me, and want to put it above my CD drive (or under if you put it up top), but don't have screws big enough to hold it in, what would you use to secure it?


----------



## Bigrich0086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Also just wanted to ask all owners another question. If you have a spare 120mm fan like me, and want to put it above my CD drive (or under if you put it up top), but don't have screws big enough to hold it in, what would you use to secure it?

Velcro


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Just a question to all HAF owners. Did you take out all of the metal plates where the drives go, or just the ones you needed to take out? The more I look at mine, I think it would look better, but then it would also just be empty right there.


i just take out for what i need, then aside from that, i leave the metal shtufff.. XD


----------



## thecool85

I've never used screwless drive bays. What are the options for mounting an ssd in the 922/932?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I've never used screwless drive bays. What are the options for mounting an ssd in the 922/932?


I just used Bay Rafter adapters for my different drives... there is the 2.5in to 3.5in bay rafter (fits 2 x 2.5in drives)... http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...25_detail.html

They also have a 3 drive rafter that is a 2.5in to 5.25in bay rafter - so you could have 3 stacked SSDs in a single 5.25in bay slot (which is the one I do have). Then there is the usual 3.5in to 5.25in bay rafter.

All of which have fan mount holes on the bottom if you feel like putting a fan directly onto the drives for cooling.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I just used Bay Rafter adapters for my different drives... there is the 2.5in to 3.5in bay rafter (fits 2 x 2.5in drives)... http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...25_detail.html

They also have a 3 drive rafter that is a 2.5in to 5.25in bay rafter - so you could have 3 stacked SSDs in a single 5.25in bay slot (which is the one I do have). Then there is the usual 3.5in to 5.25in bay rafter.

All of which have fan mount holes on the bottom if you feel like putting a fan directly onto the drives for cooling.

I just ordered one. Thanks







.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
great idea for the switch! how did you implement that

I'm not sure I understand the question, because the switch comes with the pair of lights. I did have to cut the wire in order to run it through the hole and then just soldered it back together.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Also just wanted to ask all owners another question. If you have a spare 120mm fan like me, and want to put it above my CD drive (or under if you put it up top), but don't have screws big enough to hold it in, what would you use to secure it?

I know those plates you asked about have holes that line up directly with the mounting holes of a 120mm fan, but I removed them all. If they are still there and you wanted to mount a fan on them, I would cut out a section to allow for airflow through the plates, but leave the necessary holes to mount the fan. If you removed those plates, you could easily make a mounting plate with the use of a rivet gun using a section of one of those plates.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I don't see the sleeved part of the cathodes Paraleyes. Am I missing something? Ninja switch is awesome BTW.

This bulb is sleeved. Look at the picture full size and you'll see it.








Here it is before I sleeved it.


----------



## MeeksMan13

paraleyes, I meant how did you attach it at the bottom, did you have to drill a hole or anything?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
paraleyes, I meant how did you attach it at the bottom, did you have to drill a hole or anything?

Oh, I made two cuts with a dremel cutting disc, then drilled two 3/16" holes to remove the in-between. It fits in there nice and tight. No screws were even necessary.


----------



## t_mo_t

hey guys, i just painted my haf 932... i love the outcome.. but i m having problems with it....

first of all, i riveted all of it using 1/8" x 5mm(length of the head) and first of all, i couldnt fasten the long "rod" that's securing the expansion slots plastic bracket.. should i use shorter rivets?

Then, i couldnt install my hard drive cage? it's so tight that it bent the plastic cage when i forced it... is it normal? the orientation is correct... is it possible that when i rivet the cage onto the bottom of the case, it got squeezed? i thought the holes are always 1/8"? btw, the way i rivet back the cage is from HDD cage, 5-1/4" cage, mobo tray, backpanel w/ expansion panel, top of the case. And i always put the head in first before the riveter.

i love the outcome but it's been giving me problems ever since... and guys... clear coat is really a must...... whenever i put in the 5-1/4" push-mechanism-thingy, it scratched the mount so bad that it peeled.....

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!





















:conf used:


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
This bulb is sleeved. Look at the picture full size and you'll see it.








Here it is before I sleeved it.









A question here:U broke the tube where the cathode was and istalled just the rod???


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Kind of off topic question.

I was trying to add some of the other sig links into my sig, like the links in the post above mine, and when I save it I just get
1. BB code size value is too big.

Any ideas?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
A question here:U broke the tube where the cathode was and istalled just the rod???

Nothing broke. I just slid it off.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t_mo_t* 
hey guys, i just painted my haf 932... i love the outcome.. but i m having problems with it....

first of all, i riveted all of it using 1/8" x 5mm(length of the head) and first of all, i couldnt fasten the long "rod" that's securing the expansion slots plastic bracket.. should i use shorter rivets?

Then, i couldnt install my hard drive cage? it's so tight that it bent the plastic cage when i forced it... is it normal? the orientation is correct... is it possible that when i rivet the cage onto the bottom of the case, it got squeezed? i thought the holes are always 1/8"? btw, the way i rivet back the cage is from HDD cage, 5-1/4" cage, mobo tray, backpanel w/ expansion panel, top of the case. And i always put the head in first before the riveter.

i love the outcome but it's been giving me problems ever since... and guys... clear coat is really a must...... whenever i put in the 5-1/4" push-mechanism-thingy, it scratched the mount so bad that it peeled.....

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!





















:conf used:
















Don't use the bar and clips. Just use screws. And something is obviously bent. Bend it back. Take it back apart and put it back together while all the plastic drive inserts are already in.


----------



## ashtyler

just and update with my baby..

painted my DVD with red










my case looks like pink but its not.. hehehe









changed my 4770 xfire to 5870 (this baby is huge) thanks to my case it can fit all BIG gpu

















change my PSU from Corsair HX520 to HEC 700 Jaguar.. got rid of that Yellow stripes,,


----------



## triggs75

As I just posted in my build log, thought I would show here as well, Here are some pics of the CM Sniper Side Window Panel on my HAF922. It is a great buy for $10 to have an extra side panel along with being a full window.

Here are some pics:




























Chad


----------



## photonmoo

My HAF'y is getting a bit of a redo...

Still needs a lot of work and I's waiting on the couriers to deliver all the rest of the ordered parts.


----------



## Andreas Harder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Here are some pics of the CM Sniper Side Window Panel on my HAF922. It is a great buy for $10 to have an extra side panel along with being a full window.

really nice !


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andreas Harder* 
really nice !









Thanks and back at you.


----------



## HAFenvy

I'm glad that Sniper panel worked out - I knew that Sniper looked to be the same size for the internals


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


I'm glad that Sniper panel worked out - I knew that Sniper looked to be the same size for the internals










Yeah it might be pure timing, but after you started questioning that they look the same, then all of a sudden the side window panel for the sniper is selling for our case as well.

It's a great option to be able to have especially for the price.


----------



## HAFenvy

And if you are really picky about case looks and having both panels match - buy the Storm Sniper Right Side Panel as well for $15. So the nice Sniper Left Window Panel for $10 and the right panel for $15 --- for $25 plus shipping, you have an extra set of side panels for your 922 - Nice.

EDIT: Doesn't say the right panel fits the 922 but we already know the left does (with a quick hole fix for the screws)... so I'm sure the right will as well.

Second Edit: I can't confirm if this right side panel comes with a black interior though like the window did.


----------



## Shbek

I finally got my HAF 932 put together. I stumbled across this thread when searching on google for cases I might want for a new build. I got a bunch of ideas from this thread before I even decided to get a HAF. So I figured I'd post my new build here. I haven't done much to it. Just replaced the fans with 120mm's and painted the case and fans. Oh, and I covered up the silver on the case feet with black. I can't think of anything else to do to it actually, its an excellent case.

Before:

















Some fans painted:








































After:

























I've got a second GTX 275 - well sort of. One worked, one was DOA, sent it back to NewEgg for a replacement, and guess what? They decided to discountinue them. Grrr. So now I'm waiting for my refund so I can get it from Amazon or something.

Oh, also, I have three 120's for the top, in one of the pictures there were two instead of three - I accidentally ripped a ground off of one. Soldered it back on and its working again.


----------



## Nhb93

Awesome job on your case man! The red accents are just enough. Nice work.


----------



## Shbek

Thanks! I has trying not to do more - Krylon's "Banner Red" is like the perfect red. I can see why people get carried away with it.


----------



## MIH

Hi all.

I'm currently having fun with sleeving, specifically the PCI-E cables. I will be using a Corsair HX750 which comes with a ferrite choke at the graphics card end. I have removed these for cabling but Corsair do recommend that for optimal graphics that they be included.

Does anyone else have any experience with running their graphics cards (GC) after removing the chokes?

If i do put them back on, which would look better at the GC end?

Straight










Or interlaced?










(Yes i do realize that the plug pictured is actually the PSU end.)

Lastly, i want to change the spacing on the SATA power cable plugs so that it sit flush. Is the spacing between adjacent HD power sockets in the rack 40mm?? as this is the measurement i get from measuring the drive slots.

Cheers for any and all advice/help/suggestions.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I like the straight one better, looks neater.

I think the power sockets are about 4cm apart. I just sleeved my sata power cables and did them 5cm apart. This was because I put my HDDs in the 5.25" drive bay aswell and the power connection for them is the slightest bit higher then a normal dvd drive. I also think as a rule of thumb its better to give it an extra cm just so its never to short. If the drives are 4cm apart and you sleeve the connections on the cable 5cm apart, that just means the cables will have a slight bow in them between drives which doesn't take away from the clean look. If your unsure, just do one at a time and then plug them in to see if they fit properly.

Anyway, thats just one of my insurance policies I guess.
















EDIT - Also make sure the end sata plug has a little more length cause it looses some when you bend it sharply to plug it in. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Hi all.

I'm currently having fun with sleeving, specifically the PCI-E cables. I will be using a Corsair HX750 which comes with a ferrite choke at the graphics card end. I have removed these for cabling but Corsair do recommend that for optimal graphics that they be included.

Does anyone else have any experience with running their graphics cards (GC) after removing the chokes?

If i do put them back on, which would look better at the GC end?

Straight

Or interlaced?

(Yes i do realize that the plug pictured is actually the PSU end.)

Lastly, i want to change the spacing on the SATA power cable plugs so that it sit flush. Is the spacing between adjacent HD power sockets in the rack 40mm?? as this is the measurement i get from measuring the drive slots.

Cheers for any and all advice/help/suggestions.


Yeah, definitely run them straight. Although that weaved look might actully look pretty cool if you did it just right to individually sleeved 24pin atx wires. Here's another picture for more ideas. Also, check out FalloutBoy's build log. His sleeving is top notch!









Here's a tip: drill out each hole of those 6-pin connectors with the right size bit and you'll be able to slide the heat shrink tube into the hole. Hey Fallout-> I think that's part of why I got so tired of sleeving; I did that to all my PCI-E and the 24-PIN connectors. Then formed them to the bend I wanted and taped the sleeving to the wires with some hockey tape making sure that the sleeving was loose or bunched up just slightly before shrinking that 1/2 inch sleeve to all the singles. That way when you bend the wires around, that extra bunched up length of sleeving will keep it from pulling out of the shrink tube. I guess my whole plan was to eliminate at much heat shrink material that would be seen as possible.


----------



## total90

Hello

add me


----------



## sonnytbh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *total90* 
Hello

add me









Pictures!

Sorry, can I ask, did you paint the inside of your case or did it come in black?


----------



## Nhb93

I can tell you now, it's custom. It looks almost identical to mine actually. No gloss, am I right?

Paraleyes, I have a question for you though. I know you removed the cathode from the tube. If I did that with my 12 inch, do you think it would fit between the case and the stock top fan, or still too big? Right now I have two pieces of white string we use to bundle up the newspapers for recycling wrapped around the cathodes and its hanging from the grates on the top of the case, but I still can see the cathode directly.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I can tell you now, it's custom. It looks almost identical to mine actually. No gloss, am I right?

Paraleyes, I have a question for you though. I know you removed the cathode from the tube. If I did that with my 12 inch, do you think it would fit between the case and the stock top fan, or still too big? Right now I have two pieces of white string we use to bundle up the newspapers for recycling wrapped around the cathodes and its hanging from the grates on the top of the case, but I still can see the cathode directly.

I'm not sure about length, because my top is on the bottom now, but yes, it will fit between if I am understanding you correctly.


----------



## Nhb93

The case on the windowed side of the PC. The space between the side of the case and the stock top fan, will the cathode that you sleeved for the front bottom of your case fit in that space?


----------



## Paraleyes

I don't remember how those fans fit in there sorry. A bare bulb is about 1/8" wide. That's the best I can do for you. Actually, there is quite a bit of room in that area in the very upper corner edge of the top of the case. Yeah, you could slide one in there easily.


----------



## total90

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonnytbh* 
Sorry, can I ask, did you paint the inside of your case or did it come in black?

painted


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *total90* 
Hello

add me


























Added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

How many times have you dropped your thumb screws while reaching behind the case underneath your desk? This was my fix:









Yeah yeah, I know... .. . _HUGE MOD_ right?! But I don't drop them anymore.


----------



## B-roca

Has anyone done stealth drive bays on their HAF? I want to make some but because of the way they latch on the sides i wont work anybody got any ideas?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Does anyone else have any experience with running their graphics cards (GC) after removing the chokes?

I have a Corsair HX1000W and have been running my custom cables without chokes for months without issues on 2, 275's


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
Has anyone done stealth drive bays on their HAF? I want to make some but because of the way they latch on the sides i wont work anybody got any ideas?

Someone on here has. Not sure if they posted in this thread or in their build log thread, but check back to about 300 on here.

@ Paraleyes, what exactly is that, and how does it help?


----------



## HAFenvy

Stealthing the 922 ones are pretty easy as they come apart (did mine)... not sure about the 932 though.


----------



## B-roca

I had a look at it and if I want to do it I have to cut the frame up and what not which i was hoping not do to atm my HAF looks pretty clean so I will just leave it


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


Has anyone done stealth drive bays on their HAF? I want to make some but because of the way they latch on the sides i wont work anybody got any ideas?


Yeah, I did it. You can check out how I did it through these two links:
http://www.overclock.net/7333558-post2887.html

http://www.overclock.net/7333632-post62.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Someone on here has. Not sure if they posted in this thread or in their build log thread, but check back to about 300 on here.

@ Paraleyes, what exactly is that, and how does it help?


Shrink tube on the thumb screws so I don't drop them every time I try to put them on. No biggie, but it helped me.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


I had a look at it and if I want to do it I have to cut the frame up and what not which i was hoping not do to atm my HAF looks pretty clean so I will just leave it


If you want to keep your existing covers and are worried about wrecking them... you can buy them from the Cooler Master store for $4 a piece:

HAF 932 5.25in Bay Covers

Us 922 owners don't have that option just yet but I did a part request into their system and it got approved a few days ago so I should be getting some extras to work with in a few weeks I figure.


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
I have a Corsair HX1000W and have been running my custom cables without chokes for months without issues on 2, 275's

Thats great to know....thanks heaps. my mind is a little more at rest.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Thats great to know....thanks heaps. my mind is a little more at rest.


You could also just relocate the chokes. I resleeved my cable and moved to chokes to the PSU side. I then took jumbo heatshrink (from MDPC-X) and shrank it over the choke. I'll post up some pics tonight when I get off of work.

EDIT: I also asked Corsair and they advised not to do it (warranty issue), that's why I just moved mine.


----------



## Nhb93

Hmm, just noticed they sell a blue clear fan for the front. Does that work for the side and top as well? It'd be pricey, but getting a few of those would look great. I'm sure I could just swap the LED's on the front one to save money, but I don't have a soldering iron. I just want this case to glow.







Much like Paraleyes'.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


How many times have you dropped your thumb screws while reaching behind the case underneath your desk? This was my fix:









Yeah yeah, I know... .. . _HUGE MOD_ right?! But I don't drop them anymore.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Hmm, just noticed they sell a blue clear fan for the front. Does that work for the side and top as well? It'd be pricey, but getting a few of those would look great. I'm sure I could just swap the LED's on the front one to save money, but I don't have a soldering iron. I just want this case to glow.







Much like Paraleyes'.










Paraleyes is definatelly the no. 1 ideas man. Does his brain ever switch off?


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


If you want to keep your existing covers and are worried about wrecking them... you can buy them from the Cooler Master store for $4 a piece:

HAF 932 5.25in Bay Covers

Us 922 owners don't have that option just yet but I did a part request into their system and it got approved a few days ago so I should be getting some extras to work with in a few weeks I figure.


problem is that I live in New Zealand and I would have to get them shipped and each drive bay cover would cost the equivalent of one of those R4 fans (they are currently on sale) but I might give it another look and might just take the risk


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Yeah, I did it. You can check out how I did it through these two links:
http://www.overclock.net/7333558-post2887.html

http://www.overclock.net/7333632-post62.html

Shrink tube on the thumb screws so I don't drop them every time I try to put them on. No biggie, but it helped me.


ok I see you just cut it down so it was all level and you glue it onto the front of the tray I have a couple of questions

what did you cut it with?
what did you use to attach it to the tray?
how do you press the button now?

sorry for asking so many questions but I want to make sure I get it right


----------



## frankzotynia10

add me to the list.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1822 for a few more pictures


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankzotynia10*


add me to the list.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1822 for a few more pictures


Added, welcome!


----------



## Nhb93

You think with this many black interior HAF's Cooler Master would get the hint.


----------



## frankzotynia10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You think with this many black interior HAF's Cooler Master would get the hint.










i agree 100% a haf isn't complete until its painted black.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankzotynia10*


add me to the list.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1822 for a few more pictures


I still cannot get over how big the Monsta RAD's are. Great Build


----------



## Maddog7771

Here is a link to my build log enjoy.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-mod-work.html


----------



## dopeboi

coolermaster 922, will update pics in a couple days

nvm couple day, few hours lol


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


ok I see you just cut it down so it was all level and you glue it onto the front of the tray I have a couple of questions

what did you cut it with?
what did you use to attach it to the tray?
how do you press the button now?

sorry for asking so many questions but I want to make sure I get it right


No worries; I'm glad to help! That's what the forum is for.









You need to use a dremel to cut it with the thinnest cutting disk you can find.

After I got the tray fitting just how I wanted it to, I used some JB Quick or you can use Loctite 5 minute apoxy. JB Quick also sets in 5 minutes. It's permanent though, but it's also only a $30 drive.

I don't press the button. What I did for a work-around was to drag and drop a link to that drive onto my Quick Launch area. Then I just right click on the link and select "Eject" in the drop down menu. I wasn't too excited about having to do it this way, but it's actually more convenient now that I'm used to it than reaching down to press the actual button. Check out the pic I attached.

Feel free to PM me with any other questions. I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Khalil_y

please add me !!


----------



## kilrbe3

Thought I re-share some pics!










Sorry for some what bad pic.

Only cable that is not tucked away is the LED light ones, but with the side panel on, you can't see it


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalil_y*









please add me !!


Added, welcome!


----------



## ashtyler

update on my rig.. painted Red the bay buttons..and the fan


----------



## photonmoo

I did a little update on the HAF, just been letting it bleed out and what not...still have heaps to do...


----------



## kilrbe3

Excuse me photonmoo, the HAF 932 is WAY to sexy and cute for you to have that BIG WATER cooling in there.

Not allowed sorry.

j/k


----------



## ro30

oh hai please add me to the list of haf932 owners proud owner of one here really huge case going to get my powercoat soon dosnt look complete without the black insides :< soz for the blurness hp camerazxz


----------



## helly

hi there, im another proud owner of the haf932, a little bit modded but not much yet













greetz

and btw: you can add me to the great list <3


----------



## B-roca

OMG I went into the local computer store yesterday they had a HAF 922 with a 5870 1gb running on 3 what looked like 26" screens playing need for speed shift which is a crap game but the graphics were really good it was f***ing O for orsome


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Excuse me photonmoo, the HAF 932 is WAY to sexy and cute for you to have that BIG WATER cooling in there.

Not allowed sorry.

j/k









*bows head in shame*























I's know, I should dismantle it, and then hardly anyone will know


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 

I don't press the button. What I did for a work-around was to drag and drop a link to that drive onto my Quick Launch area. Then I just right click on the link and select "Eject" in the drop down menu. I wasn't too excited about having to do it this way, but it's actually more convenient now that I'm used to it than reaching down to press the actual button. Check out the pic I attached.

Feel free to PM me with any other questions. I'd be glad to help.

Ok I want to see the eject button modded to some where on the case. It would just be a shame not to!!!!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
ok I see you just cut it down so it was all level and you glue it onto the front of the tray I have a couple of questions

what did you cut it with?
what did you use to attach it to the tray?
how do you press the button now?

sorry for asking so many questions but I want to make sure I get it right


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
Ok I want to see the eject button modded to some where on the case. It would just be a shame not to!!!!

It would be easy to add a piece of plastic behind the face plate so that I could just push in on the bottom of the drive bay blank allowing the button to click in, but I really don't care. I am so used to navigating my quick launch area that it's actually more convenient that way. Do yours with a button. -And post pictures.


----------



## [VoDkA]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
dang, thought i posted mine up here

add me plz

I have that same DVD drive on my e-machine i got back in 2005 lol


----------



## Nhb93

Hmm, since I don't have my work log up, I'll just throw the idea out here. On the side panel of the 932, and I think the 922, it says HAF. I was just thinking about painting over that with NHB. I think that would be the perfect end to the case. Only problem is that I'm running low on paint and am out of primer. Ideas on how to get it to look awesome. I'm also thinking about spraying that on one of the empty drive covers.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Just get more paint. I can't believe how much I've gone through?? I just got another can of black satin today.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ro30*


oh hai please add me to the list of haf932 owners proud owner of one here really huge case going to get my powercoat soon dosnt look complete without the black insides :< soz for the blurness hp camerazxz




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *helly*


hi there, im another proud owner of the haf932, a little bit modded but not much yet













greetz

and btw: you can add me to the great list <3


Added, welcome!


----------



## frankzotynia10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I still cannot get over how big the Monsta RAD's are. Great Build

thank you







im really happy the way it came out.


----------



## cooper_inc1

My 90% completed HAF

More picks here


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1* 
My 90% completed HAF

More picks here




































very nice system there bud. lovin the red, though imo i feel that the front grills should have been stock black. regardles though nice and bright system







i want to post up my haf pics as well. but i got a HAF Ass quarter inch liquid cooling which isnt much now a day


----------



## Nhb93

Awesome looking HAF man. Very clean looking. Still wondering if blue would show up well on the front black grills. Would want to paint my name onto that. Just noticed, you should mod out those blue LED's with red ones to complete the look.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1*


My 90% completed HAF

More picks here











Nice! I like the cold cathode hidden up top. That's a great place to put those. Now you have to Mod out those blue LEDs in your PSU.


----------



## cooper_inc1

Yea its a work in progress. I'm definitely shocked at all the positive feed back I am getting because I look at some of the best builds and go "damn, why can't I build pcs like that," but this time I might actually have. Atleast now I see what 110% effort put into it yields xD. 
To be honest, I'm too lazy to mod out those blue LEDs in my power supply







, I think I will just buy a new one that either has no LEDs in it or just a Red LED fan in it to really set off the look. 
Thanks once again for the positive feedback. I'm looking forward to some future mods :thumpsups


----------



## Mokolodi1

Hey, I just got a HAF 932!!! This is my second build and I want to paint the inside but I have absolutely no idea what paint to use... HELP!!!


----------



## cooper_inc1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1* 
Hey, I just got a HAF 932!!! This is my second build and I want to paint the inside but I have absolutely no idea what paint to use... HELP!!!

I use Dupli-Color brand to paint the inside of my case.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


Hey, I just got a HAF 932!!! This is my second build and I want to paint the inside but I have absolutely no idea what paint to use... HELP!!!


Rustoleum Satin Black will match better than anything else. The stock paint on the HAF is also a satin finish. I tried a bunch of blacks before I settled on that one. It does need overnight to dry properly, but it is also very forgiving for a novice painter in that it will not turn out blotchy like many of the pictures you might see of people's paint schemes- So long as you don't make it run. If you have a need to or want to match the plastic pieces on the front and top of your case both in texture and color exactly, use the Rustoleum Textured Black(See Pictures). The satin can looks identical, so it should be easy to find. See my sig link for build log pictures if you want to confirm the look. The 3rd picture here is for quick reference.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I second that. Rustoleum Satin Black FTW!


----------



## GnrlKll

So I just joined today and have been working on my HAF 932 for a few days now. I just have a few questions if someone could help me out here. I have an Swiftech MCR220QP Rad and a Swiftech MCB-120 Radbox. I was wondering where I should mount it.

A. Outside the case on the 120/140mm fan, vertically with the barbs facing the case or facing away?

B. On top of the case above the 230mm fan, horizontally with the barbs facing up or down to the case? Then reversing the fan to blow the heat out of the case instead of intake?

OR

C. Inside the case in place of the 230mm fan, horizontally with the barbs down?

Any ideas will be helpful. If need be I can take some pics in about 8 hours to show what I mean.


----------



## HAFenvy

The beauty of the 932 is the amount of space you have to play with up top. Like several others in here have done, I would mount the radiator inside in the top of your case with some nice 120mm fans blowing out. I'm a big fan of having a clean looking case which is why I mod'd my 922 to fit all my radiators internally even though it was a wee bit tight. End result, a clean looking case with no hoses hanging out of it.

If you mount internally, you won't need the radbox and can return it / exchange it to put towards some nice 120mm fans.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1*


I use Dupli-Color brand to paint the inside of my case.


If you are going with a basic black, of course primer it, but I went with Engine block gloss paint. Its cheap, VERY durable and doesn't care about heat, or any cooling additive you spill on it.


----------



## Mokolodi1

Thanks so much for the help with the paint. I'm going to go with the Rustoleum Satin Black paint. I'm guessing that I need to also use primer... any suggestions?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


Thanks so much for the help with the paint. I'm going to go with the Rustoleum Satin Black paint. I'm guessing that I need to also use primer... any suggestions?


I recommend washing each piece with dish soap and rinsing with hot water. Then when you are handling it, your hands will be just as clean. Latex gloves are a help, but not necessary as long as your hands are freshly cleaned. You do not need primer. However, you should pick up a Scotch-Brite painter's prep/scuff pad and go over all the surfaces after washing and prior to painting. Do not worry about any high spots or edges where you scuffed off the factory primer down to bare metal. Just be sure NOT to touch it with oily hands. Then just blow it of with some DUST OFF -Or wipe it briskly with a clean cotton rag(T-shirt material) before painting. Follow the recommended directions for painting and you'll have a perfect finish.


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


I recommend washing each piece with dish soap and rinsing with hot water. Then when you are handling it, your hands will be just as clean. Latex gloves are a help, but not necessary as long as your hands are freshly cleaned. You do not need primer. However, you should pick up a Scotch-Brite painter's prep/scuff pad and go over all the surfaces after washing and prior to painting. Do not worry about any high spots or edges where you scuffed off the factory primer down to bare metal. Just be sure NOT to touch it with oily hands. Then just blow it of with some DUST OFF -Or wipe it briskly with a clean cotton rag(T-shirt material) before painting. Follow the recommended directions for painting and you'll have a perfect finish.


Thanks









By the way, while taking off the tool-less things, I seem to have almost broken one of them (white stress marks apeared). Is there a place where I can get extras? (possibly other than e-bay)


----------



## GnrlKll

Not sure how many are in the package but the CM Store sells some amount for $4.99 USD. http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=429

Probably get in contact with CM support and they'd give you an accurate amount per package.


----------



## GnrlKll

Quote:

The beauty of the 932 is the amount of space you have to play with up top. Like several others in here have done, I would mount the radiator inside in the top of your case with some nice 120mm fans blowing out. I'm a big fan of having a clean looking case which is why I mod'd my 922 to fit all my radiators internally even though it was a wee bit tight. End result, a clean looking case with no hoses hanging out of it.

If you mount internally, you won't need the radbox and can return it / exchange it to put towards some nice 120mm fans.
BTW thanks Envy for the advice. I will look into this when I get home.


----------



## Nhb93

I have to believe it's just a single one.


----------



## GnrlKll

Quote:

I have to believe it's just a single one.
Yep would not doubt that one bit. Companies these days...


----------



## HAFenvy

At least CM is good about carrying a lot of spare parts for their cases. $5 for all the little bits that go into that tool-less 5.25in bay piece seems reasonable and they probably don't sell a ton of them (except to people like us who paint them or do nasty things to them on purpose)


----------



## triggs75

Not to change the subject, but they are back to saying the Sniper side panel window is for the sniper case only... I wonder if it's just because the back holes do not match up for the screws to keep the panel secured....

Here But not to worry, It does fit on the HAF922 as we have seen on this thread..

Chad

Anyways, just interesting.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
At least CM is good about carrying a lot of spare parts for their cases. $5 for all the little bits that go into that tool-less 5.25in bay piece seems reasonable and they probably don't sell a ton of them (except to people like us who paint them or do nasty things to them on purpose)









I second that...


----------



## GnrlKll

Quote:

At least CM is good about carrying a lot of spare parts for their cases. $5 for all the little bits that go into that tool-less 5.25in bay piece seems reasonable and they probably don't sell a ton of them (except to people like us who paint them or do nasty things to them on purpose)
Yep i'll believe that. I was pretty sure I was gonna snap my drive mounts when I tried pulling them off. Some people may. But I was extra careful since it was the first day I owned the case hahaha.


----------



## GnrlKll

BTW... Cooler Master stole my paint scheme before I got to paint my HAF 932... Just found this article like 5 minutes ago. So anyone that wants one in black and red with a neato side panel w/o the 230mm fan hold onto your undies. Its coming soon. Guess I'll still just paint mine myself.

http://www.techpowerup.com/106510/Co...tion_Case.html

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6632


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GnrlKll*


BTW... Cooler Master stole my paint scheme before I got to paint my HAF 932... Just found this article like 5 minutes ago. So anyone that wants one in black and red with a neato side panel w/o the 230mm fan hold onto your undies. Its coming soon. Guess I'll still just paint mine myself.

http://www.techpowerup.com/106510/Co...tion_Case.html

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6632


If they went that far, they could've painted the inside as well. Oh well

Chad


----------



## GnrlKll

yep. just noticed. kinda lame though. cause i did have a storm scout about a month ago and it was full-out black. interier and exterier. and thats not their best case...


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Not to change the subject, but they are back to saying the Sniper side panel window is for the sniper case only... I wonder if it's just because the back holes do not match up for the screws to keep the panel secured....

Here But not to worry, It does fit on the HAF922 as we have seen on this thread..

Chad

Anyways, just interesting.

That would be my guess - it only takes one person to go "Hey, the holes don't match" and they pull the "supported with 922" on the page. Make sense really but at least we know better


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GnrlKll*


Not sure how many are in the package but the CM Store sells some amount for $4.99 USD. http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=429

Probably get in contact with CM support and they'd give you an accurate amount per package.


2pcs ("drive fasteners") per order


----------



## GnrlKll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


2pcs ("drive fasteners") per order


Well at least someone knows. I'd sell all six of mine for like $5-10 plus shipping but Im probably gonna keep them for looks.


----------



## ahdubious

Hi all,
I found this HAF owners club and just had to join. How do I go about becoming a member.
I just got a 922 and have already sleeved all the case cables etc. Will be painting the interior and upgrading some parts real soon so I would love to put some pics up here.
Cheers


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahdubious*


Hi all,
I found this HAF owners club and just had to join. How do I go about becoming a member.
I just got a 922 and have already sleeved all the case cables etc. Will be painting the interior and upgrading some parts real soon so I would love to put some pics up here.
Cheers


Added, welcome!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GnrlKll*


BTW... Cooler Master stole my paint scheme before I got to paint my HAF 932... Just found this article like 5 minutes ago. So anyone that wants one in black and red with a neato side panel w/o the 230mm fan hold onto your undies. Its coming soon. Guess I'll still just paint mine myself.

http://www.techpowerup.com/106510/Co...tion_Case.html

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6632


wow they went that far and didn't paint the interior the front bezel looks awesome in red but that phenom bad looks demented and the big sde case fan is one of the reasons why the HAF is so good at cooling and they have just taken it away to put a bigger window on with some picture on a demented dragon on it I am disappointed with cooler master


----------



## xclusiveplayer

Just finished painting my rig, add me. Loved this case and pleasure to work with.










Can't ask for a better looking ass...


















There isn't enough cable management photos here so thought I share...










Convertible HAF LOL










Fully assembled and sleeved cables.


----------



## j3ear92

Pls Let me in ! thanks =)


----------



## j3ear92

Lol


----------



## KruperTrooper

Anyone thats looking to buy a HAF 922, Amazon has it for $89

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...7039016&sr=8-1


----------



## Mokolodi1

wait a second, the top comes off the HAF 932????


----------



## Nhb93

No, he must have taken the rivets out when he was painting it. That's an unfinished assembly of a HAF 932.


----------



## kevindd992002

Here are the pics of my cable-managed case


----------



## Mokolodi1

Ahhh, I see


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xclusiveplayer*


Just finished painting my rig, add me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *j3ear92*


Pls Let me in ! thanks =)


Added, welcome!


----------



## GnrlKll

Wait. Is anyone gonna add me to the members list? I have my HAF 932 and will be painting the exterior and installing water cooling within the next 5 days.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GnrlKll*


Wait. Is anyone gonna add me to the members list? I have my HAF 932 and will be painting the exterior and installing water cooling within the next 5 days.


Yep, you just need to ask me. I've added you, welcome!


----------



## GnrlKll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Yep, you just need to ask me. I've added you, welcome!


Thanks Touge. It's gonna be a few days before decent pics get put up. But the liquid cooling is going in before Saturday. So around there roughly.


----------



## MrMason

My 932 Came in today! Got off work at 11pm, started moving my rig from the top of my dresser here:










into the new case! Well 3 hours later....


































I love that I can fit a triple rad with fans in push/pull and still have plenty of room! As you can see I'm not really into all the neon lighting, just clean simple and effective!


----------



## Mokolodi1

Oooo, I don't think that I have been added either... I have a HAF 932 and will be painting the inside today or tomorrow. Should be cool looking







.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


Oooo, I don't think that I have been added either... I have a HAF 932 and will be painting the inside today or tomorrow. Should be cool looking







.


Added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


My 932 Came in today! Got off work at 11pm, started moving my rig from the top of my dresser here:
into the new case! Well 3 hours later....
I love that I can fit a triple rad with fans in push/pull and still have plenty of room! As you can see I'm not really into all the neon lighting, just clean simple and effective!


You did a really nice job on that build. Interior paint though; a must!


----------



## MrMason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
You did a really nice job on that build. Interior paint though; a must!

Thanks man, yea I might paint it eventually, not on the top of my priorities list right now though. As long as my install is clean that's all I really care about.

By the way touge can you add me?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


Thanks man, yea I might paint it eventually, not on the top of my priorities list right now though. As long as my install is clean that's all I really care about.

By the way touge can you add me?


Sure, welcome!


----------



## redalert

I just got a HAF 922 today switching from a lian li armorsuit pc-p60. I'm hoping to see better temps with this case compared to my last case. After just idling for about 15-20 minutes I have seen a drop in all my temps HD, vid, cpu and system are 5-7 degrees lower than before and thats without any side intake but replaced the rear exhaust with a zalman zm-f3. Im pretty happy with the temps so far


----------



## MonsterRP

Hello everyone, this is my first post, read each page of the forum , and now I wanted to join the club! Here are a few pics of my own. Thanks!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonsterRP* 
Hello everyone, this is my first post, read each page of the forum , and now I wanted to join the club! Here are a few pics of my own. Thanks!









Added, welcome!


----------



## kevindd992002

Would my cable management suffice already?


----------



## jaded25

I just got a HAF 932 case a couple of days ago and I've been loving it so far.

Here are the pics


----------



## johnko1

HEllow this is my first post to this site. I had decided to buy haf 922 but it ran out of stock so I purchased haf 932 . (ADD Me to the list plz).

I will upload my pics on weekend (and start to bombard you with question







)


----------



## shaolin95

Hello all haf 932 users!
I am considering changing the side fan with 4 x120mm fans like the XLF-F1253.
Do you think it helps with the cooling when you have hot running gear like a 9800gtx+ and a GTX295?
I am also considering the Gelid fans that look so awesome but are blue though.
Also the Yate loons that are cheaper than other other two but do not look as good.

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## johnko1

How can I make a dust filter for my front bay covers?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Hello all haf 932 users!
I am considering changing the side fan with 4 x120mm fans like the XLF-F1253.
Do you think it helps with the cooling when you have hot running gear like a 9800gtx+ and a GTX295?
I am also considering the Gelid fans that look so awesome but are blue though.
Also the Yate loons that are cheaper than other other two but do not look as good.

Any recommendations?

Thanks

I have 4 Scythe S-Flex G fans on my side panel and it drops my temps ~3c. I would go with better performing fans vs ones that look cool.
This post here has recommendations on fans. Scythe SFlexs, Yate Loons, Scythe Gentle typhoons, Coolermaster R4s, etc.

Also you signature cant be more then 8 lines. You can add you system info by going to User CP --> edit system and you will be able to put all you info and it will show up like everyone else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
How can I make a dust filter for my front bay covers?

On the first post of this thread there are a few ways of making filters.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I have 4 Scythe S-Flex G fans on my side panel and it drops my temps ~3c. I would go with better performing fans vs ones that look cool.
This post here has recommendations on fans. Scythe SFlexs, Yate Loons, Scythe Gentle typhoons, Coolermaster R4s, etc.

Also you signature cant be more then 8 lines. You can add you system info by going to User CP --> edit system and you will be able to put all you info and it will show up like everyone else.

On the first post of this thread there are a few ways of making filters.

Will check the sig. Thanks
About the Gelid and the Xigmatek they both seem to be nice fans too though.
I just don't want to have black fans on the side, I like performance but I do not want to sacrifice the looks either so I am willing to pay the extra for both.









One thing I like about the Xigmatek is they have a 140mm too so I can even replace the back one too.
Not sure if it looks redish enough to match the front and top fans though as I living those stock 230mm.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
HEllow this is my first post to this site. I had decided to buy haf 922 but it ran out of stock so I purchased haf 932 . (ADD Me to the list plz).

I will upload my pics on weekend (and start to bombard you with question







)

Added, welcome!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Will check the sig. Thanks
About the Gelid and the Xigmatek they both seem to be nice fans too though.
I just don't want to have black fans on the side, I like performance but I do not want to sacrifice the looks either so I am willing to pay the extra for both.









One thing I like about the Xigmatek is they have a 140mm too so I can even replace the back one too.
Not sure if it looks redish enough to match the front and top fans though as I living those stock 230mm.

I replaced the back and top fans with xiggys once upon a time and they look very orange and give off a white light. Definatelly don't match the red front fan.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
I am also considering the Gelid fans that look so awesome but are blue though.

They also come in Green







(I have 4 of the 120s and a single 80 in my build of the GELID fans - they are quiet little goofers)


----------



## guscol

ok at last finish my har work hope you like it, and please add to the list of owners


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guscol* 
ok at last finish my har work hope you like it, and please add to the list of owners


Mmmmmm shiny. I like how the red turned out on the plastic components - looks good


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guscol*


ok at last finish my har work hope you like it, and please add to the list of owners


Added, welcome!


----------



## facedarj

Do you guys think spraypaint will do the job on the inside?


----------



## GnrlKll

Guscol. Love the case man. Those colors turned out nice. I have my paint but doubt I'll ever actually get around to painting my HAF. I live with one of my relatives and every time I open the side panel she's like here we go again. That room will never be clean.... HAHA.


----------



## GnrlKll

well heres a link to pics of my case. feel free to comment. Lemme know if it doesnt work. Sorry about the quality. Taken from an EnV Touch since I dont have a decent camera.









http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/k...lkll/Computer/


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *facedarj*


Do you guys think spraypaint will do the job on the inside?










Yes, I definitly do, all my work has been done with Spray Paint, and I think it looks pretty good at this point. Like painting anything else, hunt around until you get just the shade you want, and make sure you do your prep work, or you will be dissapointed.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guscol*


ok at last finish my har work hope you like it, and please add to the list of owners


Nice job with the painting. I agree the Red turned out nice on the outside. Now it's time to sleeve your wiring.


----------



## shaolin95

Please add me:


----------



## guscol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Nice job with the painting. I agree the Red turned out nice on the outside. Now it's time to sleeve your wiring.










yeah you right is one of many mods but the next is paint the v8 face and the side pannel with a large large window using a oven to heat the acrylic to bended hope good results

pd: sorry for my english


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Please add me:









Done, welcome!


----------



## redalert

Here is my HAF 922


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
Here is my HAF 922

Hope you do not have any fans on the bottom of your case and hope your PSU fan is facing up.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah, you won't be getting cool air because of the carpet


----------



## Thor667

Specs:
*CPU:* Core 2 Duo E4500 2.2Ghz @ 2.75Ghz
*HDD1:* 500GB Hitachi Deskstar
*HDD2:* 1TB WD Green
*HDD3:* 250 GB WD IDE
*GPU:* Two 8800gt's in SLI
*PSU:* OCZ Stealth Xtream 700W
*MOBO:* Asus P5N-D 750i
*CASE:*Cooler Master HAF 932 w/ custom paint
*Heatsink:* Tuniq Tower 120
*FANS:* 4x Apevia 120mm Red LED; 3x Cooler Master 120mm Red LED (TOP); 1x 230mm (1 red LED); 1x 140mm


----------



## johnko1

I've just made my dust filters. This case is awesome


----------



## mark3510

@guscol

i liked the combination, first haf922 ive seen with a red front panel...great painting skills bro!


----------



## jmcmtank

Just a few pics of the latest incarnation of my system; it was to be the final version-ho, ho-but I might go with compression fittings at some stage. Different brands of graphics cards and waterblocks led to a few problems but it's working fine now.


----------



## rkwallace

I just purchased a HAF932, painted it, and beginning a new wc build. How do I join the club?


----------



## M3rcat0n

Just ask here. Probably best if you take some snaps and show them here


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rkwallace* 
I just purchased a HAF932, painted it, and beginning a new wc build. How do I join the club?

you just did


----------



## allenkane

If anyone cares to take this idea and run with it, the "dust filters" on the Sniper look like nothing more than window screen material.


----------



## mav2000

Ure right it is window screen material....some type of flexible thin plastic. But it does its job quite well.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rkwallace* 
I just purchased a HAF932, painted it, and beginning a new wc build. How do I join the club?


You just ask me and now your added, welcome!


----------



## Dynamic

hi guys I'm new here, I'm from Portugal and now to show my haf 932 hope you like ..


----------



## Nhb93

Woah, awesome paint job man. How did you pull off the HAF in green?


----------



## Dynamic

I had to work around the letters with masking tape after painting the detail on the inside, the next stage the same process and paint the outside ..


----------



## Mokolodi1

Hey, look at this- this is why they put the random fill port hole at the top of the case!!!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21...ack.html#blank

I am an air cooler, so I wont need this, but some others might find it useful...


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1* 
Hey, look at this- this is why they put the random fill port hole at the top of the case!!!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21...ack.html#blank

I am an air cooler, so I wont need this, but some others might find it useful...

I'm using that Fill Port and guess what... the barb comes off and is a standard G1/4 thread so.... I put a compression fitting on it







. I actually have two of these, the other one is on the drain line coming off the bottom of my reservoir. That way, I hang the tube out the side of the case. Once the reservoir is empty and any other fluid that comes out first run, I thread in my barb attached to a long chunk of hose. I put the other end in a containier and can easily lift, rotate and work all the other coolant out of the case without spilling. Handy


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dynamic* 
hi guys I'm new here, I'm from Portugal and now to show my haf 932 hope you like ..



















that's quite an impressive case man, good job


----------



## Dynamic

is not finished, expect to see XD


----------



## harrison

my new haf


----------



## harrison

moor pic this is my first compleat buld


----------



## GnrlKll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1* 
Hey, look at this- this is why they put the random fill port hole at the top of the case!!!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21...ack.html#blank

I am an air cooler, so I wont need this, but some others might find it useful...

I have one of those. I had originally planned to use it in the fillport location but after putting it there i realized what a tight squeeze it was for my other components. So I slapped it in the back as a drain port.


----------



## guscol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
@guscol

i liked the combination, first haf922 ive seen with a red front panel...great painting skills bro!

thank you men this case need a lot of mods


----------



## Chopxsticks

Hey guys, Finally finished my case, parts arriving this week! close your eyes and picture it with a blue LED theme! Kinda regret powder coating it, Otherwise pretty pleased with it.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hey guys, Finally finished my case, parts arriving this week! close your eyes and picture it with a blue LED theme! Kinda regret powder coating it, Otherwise pretty pleased with it.









awesome man


----------



## Griffin

Ive just ordered the haf 922 and a side fan from the coolermaster parts store in europe

This one here
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=471

Is this side fan any good and i should i set it to pull air in or push it out


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hey guys, Finally finished my case, parts arriving this week! close your eyes and picture it with a blue LED theme! Kinda regret powder coating it, Otherwise pretty pleased with it.









It looks fudging awesome man, the white and black really looks good. It's different


----------



## MIGhunter

Man that's awesome. I couldn't do it cause it wouldn't stay white in my house very long ; ;


----------



## Nhb93

That white just looks so clean. Anyone else know what I mean? So many black interiors, that the white is just so different. Excellent job with that painting man.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dynamic* 
hi guys I'm new here, I'm from Portugal and now to show my haf 932 hope you like ..



















White the hell?! That looks great! Why did you not paint the top? I think it would look great in that green.

Either way, qwhite original!









EDIT: Obviously I didn't see the finished pics.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Thanks guys! Newegg says my parts come in tomorrow..... I'll try and have pics up with all its guts inside!


----------



## Purostaff

Hey guys, I'm actually torn between 932 and 922

Right now Newegg has the 932 for $129 shipped with promo code and 922 is $99 shipped

This will be my first build, so I was hoping you guys could point me to the right direction.

My build:
CPU: Core i7 920
CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen
MOBO: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
RAM: 6GB (3x2GB)
PSU: OCZ 1000W ProXStream
GPU: GTX 265
HDD: WD 500 and 750GB
+ all other goodies

Thoughts? Oh ya.. I'm planning on painting them as well


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purostaff* 
Hey guys, I'm actually torn between 932 and 922

Right now Newegg has the 932 for $129 shipped with promo code and 922 is $99 shipped

This will be my first build, so I was hoping you guys could point me to the right direction.

My build:
CPU: Core i7 920
CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen
MOBO: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
RAM: 6GB (3x2GB)
PSU: OCZ 1000W ProXStream
GPU: GTX 265
HDD: WD 500 and 750GB
+ all other goodies

Thoughts? Oh ya.. I'm planning on painting them as well









My thoughts if your not planning on liquid cooling then go for the 922. They are both great cases and are very simular, the 932 has the extra space up top to fit your PSU or RAD up there, thats about the main difference.


----------



## Purostaff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
My thoughts if your not planning on liquid cooling then go for the 922. They are both great cases and are very simular, the 932 has the extra space up top to fit your PSU or RAD up there, thats about the main difference.

thx for the comment.. you got one sick build by the way









Anyone else?


----------



## Jamanious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purostaff* 
Hey guys, I'm actually torn between 932 and 922

Right now Newegg has the 932 for $129 shipped with promo code and 922 is $99 shipped

This will be my first build, so I was hoping you guys could point me to the right direction.

My build:
CPU: Core i7 920
CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen
MOBO: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
RAM: 6GB (3x2GB)
PSU: OCZ 1000W ProXStream
GPU: GTX 265
HDD: WD 500 and 750GB
+ all other goodies

Thoughts? Oh ya.. I'm planning on painting them as well









Sounds like my Rig








For my first build I really enjoyed the large space of the 932, It gave alot of work around room for the cables and large graphics card, not to mention the Megahelms. Having never delt with the 922 I can't help you there but I strongly recomend either case for their airflow









Also put me down as a Haf 932 owner


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamanious* 
Sounds like my Rig








For my first build I really enjoyed the large space of the 932, It gave alot of work around room for the cables and large graphics card, not to mention the Megahelms. Having never delt with the 922 I can't help you there but I strongly recomend either case for their airflow









Also put me down as a Haf 932 owner









Done, welcome!


----------



## Nexus6

I will be getting the HAF 932 very soon and it is going to replace my crappy Xclio (A total POS). The reason I'm getting the HAF 932 is for the upcoming 5970. Earlier leaked photos measured the 5970 at 13.5" long. Recent pictures have popped measuring the card between 12" - 12.5" long. I manually measured several case, HAF 932, Antec 1200, Cosmo S, Raven 1 & 2, Storm Sniper and many other case and believed the HAF 932 met my criterias perfectly.

I noticed the stock fans don't push too much air even at full setting. What 120mm fans are good for the side fans? It must be blue leds. Also, the front red led 230mm fan, can it be replaced with a 120mm fan. I'm trying to keep the theme blue as my current case has blue ccfls and blue 120mm fans and will be transferred to the HAF 932.

Once I receive the 932, I'll be joining this group ASAP.
Great Rigs I've seen so far.


----------



## xshadowfeverx

Trust me, you want to keep your 230's

They alone push out around ~130 CFM each.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:

Trust me, you want to keep your 230's

They alone push out around ~130 CFM each.
It's hard to believe those 230mm push that much air. I actually felt the air flow at full throttle and my Scythe Slipstreams 1900rpm 110cfm feels so much more stronger.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purostaff* 
thx for the comment.. you got one sick build by the way









Anyone else?

Thank you it was fun. The HAF Styles are great cases to work with.

Chad


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
It's hard to believe those 230mm push that much air. I actually felt the air flow at full throttle and my Scythe Slipstreams 1900rpm 110cfm feels so much more stronger.

Yeah that must be a very bogus claim....no way that can compete with my Scythe fan much less the Scythe Kaze 3000.


----------



## johnko1

I want to buy some 120mm red led fans but i need some help.

Is this fan a good one: ZALMAN ZM-F3RL 120MM RED LED FAN

??
(It is the only I can find in my local store except some revoltec fans which are a piece of crap)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
I want to buy some 120mm red led fans but i need some help.

Is this fan a good one: ZALMAN ZM-F3RL 120MM RED LED FAN

??
(It is the only I can find in my local store except some revoltec fans which are a piece of crap)

Here you go... .. . 90CFM and quiet too... .. . FTW!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ed%20led%20fan


----------



## M3rcat0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Here you go... .. . 90CFM and quiet too... .. . FTW!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ed%20led%20fan

Those fans are good, but very noisy. They say it's 19dBa but that's rubbish. I would only get them if you have/could get a fan controller as well. Just a heads up...


----------



## silverfd3s

question...should i plug the esata plug on the front of the case to the esata on the r2e plug? or just a normal sata plug on the mobo


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3rcat0n* 
Those fans are good, but very noisy. They say it's 19dBa but that's rubbish. I would only get them if you have/could get a fan controller as well. Just a heads up...









Yeah, a fan controller is a must. Good point. I don't think they're very loud, but still, I do like to turn them down to about 60% while I'm not gaming.


----------



## Purostaff

whep, I just pulled the trigger on HAF 922 ($89 shipped from amazon).

I'll probably paint it first and follow by pantyhose mod for side and bottom fan


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purostaff* 
whep, I just pulled the trigger on HAF 922 ($89 shipped from amazon).

I'll probably paint it first and follow by pantyhose mod for side and bottom fan









For Fan filters at least for the bottom one, I would recomend DEMCiflex 120mm Magnetic Fan Dust Filter. They work great as I am using them on the bottom of my case right now.

Chad


----------



## Evofighter

Please add me to the HAF932 owner list. I just got 1 last week. Below is the "bare naked metal" shot of it before I send it off for powder coating. It has been strip off all the non-metal parts.










A close-up of the cut side panel. I retain 4 mesh holes at the corners to fix the acrylic panel on later.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evofighter* 
Please add me to the HAF932 owner list. I just got 1 last week. Below is the "bare naked metal" shot of it before I send it off for powder coating. It has been strip off all the non-metal parts.

Added, welcome! I'll link your name to pics once it is all done.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Here you go... .. . 90CFM and quiet too... .. . FTW!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ed%20led%20fan

nice fan but it is a bit noisy.I live in Greece so i can't buy from newegg (snif snif)


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
It's hard to believe those 230mm push that much air. I actually felt the air flow at full throttle and my Scythe Slipstreams 1900rpm 110cfm feels so much more stronger.

See the thing with the 230mms is that their airflow is spread out, and at the very edges of the fan. The 230 is actually moving more air, but it feels like less because the air is less concentrated.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:

See the thing with the 230mms is that their airflow is spread out, and at the very edges of the fan. The 230 is actually moving more air, but it feels like less because the air is less concentrated.
Ahhh! I see. If that is the case, why do I see many rigs having it removed and replaced with 4 120mm case fans on the side panel, which I will be doing also.


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
Ahhh! I see. If that is the case, why do I see many rigs having it removed and replaced with 4 120mm case fans on the side panel, which I will be doing also.

Well, it will definitely be beneficial to replace the 230mm on the side, but the 230mm at the front should remain. Also, I see that some have taken out the hard drive cage, and put other things there, such as a radiator and even a 120mm fan modded onto the side where there is a vent, genius!!! (see jmcmtank's post on pg 319) This would be very beneficial, as it would not restrict the air from the front intake from reaching the back.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
Ahhh! I see. If that is the case, why do I see many rigs having it removed and replaced with 4 120mm case fans on the side panel, which I will be doing also.

Simple really. The bigger fans may push more air compared to one 120mm fan, but compared to say 4 120s, they have no hope of keeping up.


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hey guys, Finally finished my case, parts arriving this week! close your eyes and picture it with a blue LED theme! Kinda regret powder coating it, Otherwise pretty pleased with it.






Wow...white...who would have thought? Does this mean that HAF owners everywhere have finally emptied the shelves at Lowes & Home Depot of Black Krylon?

Just a friendly & kidding dig of others of course...looks cool, I really like it...would love to see one done in some sort of Pearlescent. Welcome to the land of the obsessed!


----------



## DarthMurdicide

Just got my HAF 932 this week. I'll have pics this weekend, but if you would be so kind as to add me to the club, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## johnko1

Where can I buy leds for my fans? Can I find them to a local store that sells lamps ,bulbs ,electical devices etc?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Where can I buy leds for my fans? Can I find them to a local store that sells lamps ,bulbs ,electical devices etc?

ebay FTW!!







Thats where I got mine.


----------



## Nhb93

Radioshack should have them. Those can be a bit pricey though. If you're not particular about color, they have a grab bag with lots of LED's for around $10 if I remember correctly. Local hardware store might have them, but I wouldn't rely on that. Hopefully they do, and you can save yourself a trip to Radioshack, and some money.

@ FalloutBoy, did you get yours from that bulk guy on eBay?


----------



## harrison

i got my haf 932 for $139 free shipping at new egger the best case for the $$














new egg is the best


----------



## Bigrich0086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrison* 
i got my haf 932 for $139 free shipping at new egger the bets case for the $$














new egg is the best
















I was gonna get tte 932 but with the 922 being wider and only 1 inch over all smaller i got it off egg for 79 shipped on sale.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Radioshack should have them. Those can be a bit pricey though. If you're not particular about color, they have a grab bag with lots of LED's for around $10 if I remember correctly. Local hardware store might have them, but I wouldn't rely on that. Hopefully they do, and you can save yourself a trip to Radioshack, and some money.

@ FalloutBoy, did you get yours from that bulk guy on eBay?

I'm an aussie so my 'guy' would be different to yours. But yes, I got a heap of the from a guy in hong kong pretty cheap and have had no probs. I just find that ebay has more of them and they are cheaper in general than if I got them from an electronics store around here.


----------



## Nexus6

I finally bit the bullet and got myself a HAF 932. I'll be receiving it on the 19th November. I got it from a member of OCN. It comes with the black interior as the HAF 932 on retail stores have the aluminum silver. Can I join? PLEEEEEEEAAAAASEE!!!


----------



## Purostaff

my 922 came in today. very tempting to paint the inside. Absolutely a beautiful case.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarthMurdicide* 
Just got my HAF 932 this week. I'll have pics this weekend, but if you would be so kind as to add me to the club, I would greatly appreciate it!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
I finally bit the bullet and got myself a HAF 932. I'll be receiving it on the 19th November. I got it from a member of OCN. It comes with the black interior as the HAF 932 on retail stores have the aluminum silver. Can I join? PLEEEEEEEAAAAASEE!!!

Added, welcome!


----------



## harrison

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigrich0086* 
I was gonna get tte 932 but with the 922 being wider and only 1 inch over all smaller i got it off egg for 79 shipped on sale.

go newegg! that shipping will kill your bankacount.


----------



## Andreas Harder

hi,
i was asked for some more pics and here are they:


----------



## Griffin

Here is my new HAF 922. Can i be added to club please ?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
ebay FTW!!







Thats where I got mine.

I've bought from ebay but the problem is that it can take weeks to get shipped to Greece. (My last purchase lasted for 1.5 month!!!)


----------



## Dapman02

You can go ahead and add me to the list, thanks
picks forth coming


----------



## HAFenvy

Yay more 922's! Not that I'm bias or anything







I like to see how others work over this case since I have the same one


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Where can I buy leds for my fans? Can I find them to a local store that sells lamps ,bulbs ,electical devices etc?

Here's the best LED source. He'll send you resistors included with the LEDs too:
http://shop.ebay.com/servingdeals/m....&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Nhb93

Ah, Paraleyes to the rescue. FalloutBoy, if you're still looking, that was the eBay guy I was talking about.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Here's the best LED source. He'll send you resistors included with the LEDs too:
http://shop.ebay.com/servingdeals/m....&_trksid=p4340


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Ah, Paraleyes to the rescue. FalloutBoy, if you're still looking, that was the eBay guy I was talking about.

http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/Amigo...__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Well this is the guy I used. Huge amount of LEDs in all different shapes and sizes and some are shipped with free resistors too.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Griffin* 
Here is my new HAF 922. Can i be added to club please ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dapman02* 
You can go ahead and add me to the list, thanks
picks forth coming

Added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Ah, Paraleyes to the rescue. FalloutBoy, if you're still looking, that was the eBay guy I was talking about.

Yeah, I read every post on this thread. This is by far the kickest arse case ever; both 932 and the 922 and I really enjoy checking out everyone's builds. I'll help when I can.

Quote:

"Good stuff... Good stuff... Keep on truckin." Will Ferrell in Old School
In other words, Keep up the great work everyone!

I'm thinking about buying a Storm Sniper Window Side Panel and modding it onto the side panel of my 932. I'm pretty good at auto body work, so I know I could make it pretty sweet. I just need some motivation. As of now, Dragon Age: Origins has taken over my life.


----------



## SPEEDemon

I was skimming through the previous posts viewing all the pictures people have posted of their cases, and I came across a post where someone mentioned that a Yate Loon or a Scythe S-Flex would be a better choice for the Cooler Master V8 heatsink than the Cooler Master R4 120mm series fan as the first two afore mentioned fans have a higher static pressure than the CM R4. I recently purchased the CM V8 and replaced the stock fan with a CM R4 series fan. I'm just was to confirm that the Yate Loon or Scythe S-Flex would do a better job cooling before I purchase them. As an engineer I understand that whole concept between static pressure and heatsinks, but RPM/CFM wise all three afore mentioned fans are similar, so again, I just want to double check that they have a higher static pressure before I purchase them.

On a more "post oriented" note I am currently working on painting the inside and outside of my HAF932, once it's finished I'll be sure to get some pictures posted.


----------



## Nhb93

You figure out a way to get that panel to fit our case, make me one too.







Also glad to hear that DA:O is a good game. Quite a few people on my Xfire list have been playing it.

@ SPEEDemon, how are you painting the outside of the case? I want to paint over the letters HAF on the side with NHB, just for that extra personal touch, but I'm not sure how to get it to look just right. Glad to see you're so helpful already. 5 Rep in 6 posts, very impressive. Keep up that good work.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You figure out a way to get that panel to fit our case, make me one too.







Also glad to hear that DA:O is a good game. Quite a few people on my Xfire list have been playing it.

@ SPEEDemon, how are you painting the outside of the case? I want to paint over the letters HAF on the side with NHB, just for that extra personal touch, but I'm not sure how to get it to look just right. Glad to see you're so helpful already. 5 Rep in 6 posts, very impressive. Keep up that good work.


Modding that panel onto another one will be a lot of work, but not necessarily too much more to do two at the same time. PM me if you are serious about that.

As far as painting the outside of the case, use RUSTOLEUM SATIN BLACK for the base. It will match pretty much exactly to the rest of the case. Then just paint your letters over it with another color. If you do it right, you shouldn't need to paint the whole panel to start anyways. What I did was make my letters just a hair larger than what was there. Check out these pictures of how I did mine.

Painting letters onto the side panel:
Wash the side panel with liquid dish soap. I've found that works best due to it's grease cutting ability.
Dry it and your hands completely.
Be sure you are working with freshly washed hands or wearing latex/vinyl gloves.
Use some good tape to mask out your design or letters.
Use something like the back of your fingernails to be sure the tape is adhered completely.
Scuff up the metal surface you are going to paint with a painter's scuff/prep pad. The tape will stay fine as long as you don't go crazy. It doesn't take a ton of pressure.
Use compressed air or a clean cotton rag to remove any dust from the surface prior to...
Painting acording to the instrctions on the can. Usually a number of thin coats applied a few minutes apart.
Remove the tape approximately 30 minutes to 1 hour after painting. Doing so will avoid any chance of the paint peeling away with the tape. While removing the tape, pull away from the painted edge of the tape. This will leave the best edges as possible.
*NOTE: RUSTOLEUM TEXTURED BLACK will match your plastic parts in color and texture perfectly.

**There is no need for primer unless you are painting over bare metal. The back side of these panels and the inside of the case comes primed from the factory. Even if you get down to bare metal in some spots while you are prepping the factory primed surface, you still don't need primer with Rustoleum paint.


----------



## Paraleyes

Okay, so I got a little carried away with pictures. WTH... .. . Here's some more!







I figure some of the new members of the thread can enjoy them.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Major EDIT











How come I could never find sata cables that angled up like that?? The only ones I ever saw bent down. I want some like that?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


How come I could never find sata cables that angled up like that?? The only ones I ever saw bent down. I want some like that?


Hmm Those ones came with my 790i Ultra SLI I think I got six with it. I have some red ones that came with my Striker Extreme that are 90* upwards as well.


----------



## johnko1

how much volt should my new leds for fans be? ( 1 x120 ,1x230,1x200)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
How come I could never find sata cables that angled up like that?? The only ones I ever saw bent down. I want some like that?

AC Ryan makes SATA cables that go every direction. They have all of them to choose from over at Performance-PC's, that's where I got mine. Here ya go:

SATA Cables


----------



## Nhb93

I used flat black Krylon paint for the interior of my case. I wanted it as minimally reflective as possible. Still have a little bit of that left. I wonder how that would look on the side panel of the case. I'd get another panel, but then I would have to redo the interior paint job, and I just don't have enough paint to do that right. I wish I have another side panel to try it out on.


----------



## DarthMurdicide

OK, before anyone says anything, I've extensively reviewed this thread, and I am very impressed with all of the custom jobs I've seen. However, I'm a family man with a kid who commutes 3 hours a day, so while I would like to custome paint my rig, "there's never enough hours in the day." Especially when I'd rather spend my free time playing games with my kid and watching movies with the missus than painting. So please, no wisecracking about how plain it looks, I already know that! I'm just thrilled with the function and proud to be a fellow owner! The other reason I wanted to post pics is I haven't seen many set-up's like mine with A) Cooler Master 4-in-3 units, B) tri-SLI set-up's, and C) the bottom hard drive rack removed. I don't have that many internal drives (I prefer to use an external eSATA hard drive dock), and I bought the Cooler Master 4-in-3 hard drive unit with cooling fan for my two internal drives (which I can add two more), so I removed the lower hard drive for maximum air flow from the front intake fan. That offers better cooling of the NB/SB (it's very difficult to keep a NB/SB cool with a tri-SLI set-up and 8GB of RAM). Attachment 129358Attachment 129359

Again, congrats on all of the awesome custom jobs. I wish I had more time to do so, but such is life!


----------



## Nhb93

Great looking case. Just a little heads up. If you go to your profile you can put your rig automatically into your sig, since OCN has a max of 8 lines per sig, and yours is over that right now. It's nice to have a painted case, but it is a fair bit of work. Hopefully one day you can find the time to get it finished.


----------



## ExperimentX

Add me to the list!!!


----------



## Deano12345

Heres a pic of my mod in progress


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I used flat black Krylon paint for the interior of my case. I wanted it as minimally reflective as possible. Still have a little bit of that left. I wonder how that would look on the side panel of the case. I'd get another panel, but then I would have to redo the interior paint job, and I just don't have enough paint to do that right. I wish I have another side panel to try it out on.


Flat black is still a good choice for the interior. The stock paint is a Satin finish though.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthMurdicide*


OK, before anyone says anything, I've extensively reviewed this thread, and I am very impressed with all of the custom jobs I've seen. However, I'm a family man with a kid who commutes 3 hours a day, so while I would like to custome paint my rig, "there's never enough hours in the day." Especially when I'd rather spend my free time playing games with my kid and watching movies with the missus than painting. So please, no wisecracking about how plain it looks, I already know that! I'm just thrilled with the function and proud to be a fellow owner! The other reason I wanted to post pics is I haven't seen many set-up's like mine with A) Cooler Master 4-in-3 units, B) tri-SLI set-up's, and C) the bottom hard drive rack removed. I don't have that many internal drives (I prefer to use an external eSATA hard drive dock), and I bought the Cooler Master 4-in-3 hard drive unit with cooling fan for my two internal drives (which I can add two more), so I removed the lower hard drive for maximum air flow from the front intake fan. That offers better cooling of the NB/SB (it's very difficult to keep a NB/SB cool with a tri-SLI set-up and 8GB of RAM). Attachment 129358Attachment 129359

Again, congrats on all of the awesome custom jobs. I wish I had more time to do so, but such is life!


That CM drive conversion kit looks really good in the 932. I was wondering about that.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


Add me to the list!!!


Added, welcome!


----------



## ExperimentX

Sweet







Honestly, after all the cases I've own, the HAF is by far my favourite!


----------



## DarthMurdicide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


That CM drive conversion kit looks really good in the 932. I was wondering about that.


Yeah fit in there like a glove, no mods required to get it to fit. I rolled the dice because when I bought it there wasn't a lot of info out there saying whether or not it was compatible with the HAF 932. It is indeed.

I did one mod to the 4-in-3: I replaced the blue LED 120mm fan that comes with it to blow on the hard drives to a regular solid black 120mm fan.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthMurdicide*


OK, before anyone says anything, I've extensively reviewed this thread, and I am very impressed with all of the custom jobs I've seen. However, I'm a family man with a kid who commutes 3 hours a day, so while I would like to custome paint my rig, "there's never enough hours in the day." Especially when I'd rather spend my free time playing games with my kid and watching movies with the missus than painting. So please, no wisecracking about how plain it looks, I already know that! I'm just thrilled with the function and proud to be a fellow owner! The other reason I wanted to post pics is I haven't seen many set-up's like mine with A) Cooler Master 4-in-3 units, B) tri-SLI set-up's, and C) the bottom hard drive rack removed. I don't have that many internal drives (I prefer to use an external eSATA hard drive dock), and I bought the Cooler Master 4-in-3 hard drive unit with cooling fan for my two internal drives (which I can add two more), so I removed the lower hard drive for maximum air flow from the front intake fan. That offers better cooling of the NB/SB (it's very difficult to keep a NB/SB cool with a tri-SLI set-up and 8GB of RAM). Attachment 129358Attachment 129359

Again, congrats on all of the awesome custom jobs. I wish I had more time to do so, but such is life!


I got an old system that I currently work and game on, so im not in as much of a crunch to get it done. But I totally understand man, RL>Gaming/Comps anyday! Thats why mine has taken so long, well, a couple mother things have interupted it, as stated in my build log....... But this is a flame free forum, just another overworked member of the HAF family








Welcome aboard.


----------



## spacegoast

As one of the first few owners of the HAF 932, it is a sad day for me as I come to terms with parting with my case . I had to downsize to something more appropriate for my new apartment/desk. So I am selling my HAF (pending) and I also have X4 Cooler Master R4 Red led fans. So if anyone is interested in the fans, PM me.


----------



## xclusiveplayer

Have anyone noticed a rattle noise near the front panel/hard drive area? I have no idea how to get rid of this noise. It seems to go way when I apply pressure on the side panel but it comes back as soon as I let go. The noise increases and decreases in a very annoying way. What's weird is, it only rattles rarely but when it does it's very annoying. I can't find the culprit. Let me know if any of you experience this and how did you guys fix it.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xclusiveplayer* 
Have anyone noticed a rattle noise near the front panel/hard drive area? I have no idea how to get rid of this noise. It seems to go way when I apply pressure on the side panel but it comes back as soon as I let go. The noise increases and decreases in a very annoying way. What's weird is, it only rattles rarely but when it does it's very annoying. I can't find the culprit. Let me know if any of you experience this and how did you guys fix it.


Maybe it is the wires for the front intake fan or even some of the front panel wires vibrating on something. Or could be a loose screw holding the front panel fan, or a screw holding the front panel.


----------



## ronopp007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
I have checked all my usual haunts, and nothing. Anyone in the US know a place? Or another of its genre that uses the 2 pin connection like these and I can put a 1/2 inch hose barb on?

Thanks all!

www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main

Found this...


----------



## H-508

so, I'll be putting together my new build tomorrow and through the weekend most likely with the 932 being the case.

Two questions for now:
1) My MB (asus p6td) has 3 fan controllers and the case has 4 fans. I'm not sure there is a reason to combine two of the fans so they all run from the MB, so that leaves me with only connecting 3 to the MB and one directly to the power supply. My guess for now is to put the front intake fan on the PS to make the wiring a little cleaner and plug the side, back, and top onto the MB. Sound like a plan or is there a better way? I'm not really looking to buy a fan controller.

2) I only have 1 hard drive and 1 cd burner for the near future. Any reason to prefer one bay over another to install these? I can see using one of the lower two slots for the cdburner just for the cabling ease, but I guess that isn't too critical as it looks like the cables can reach the top as well and using the top bay might look the best.

I'm sure I'll have more questions later as this is my first ever build from scratch


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H-508* 
so, I'll be putting together my new build tomorrow and through the weekend most likely with the 932 being the case.

Two questions for now:
1) My MB (asus p6td) has 3 fan controllers and the case has 4 fans. I'm not sure there is a reason to combine two of the fans so they all run from the MB, so that leaves me with only connecting 3 to the MB and one directly to the power supply. My guess for now is to put the front intake fan on the PS to make the wiring a little cleaner and plug the side, back, and top onto the MB. Sound like a plan or is there a better way? I'm not really looking to buy a fan controller.

2) I only have 1 hard drive and 1 cd burner for the near future. Any reason to prefer one bay over another to install these? I can see using one of the lower two slots for the cdburner just for the cabling ease, but I guess that isn't too critical as it looks like the cables can reach the top as well and using the top bay might look the best.

I'm sure I'll have more questions later as this is my first ever build from scratch









1) I usually dont bother with mobo fan controllers, if I REALLY need to control a fan I run a normal fan controller, but 99% of the time I use the Molex adapters that come with them, to me it is just easier. Also, for combining fans, make sure you know the current draw of the fans, it may be fine, however most motherboard, unless otherwise stated, have a max load of 1 amp, if you go over that it is very likely to burn out your fan headers.

2) Location isnt that big of a deal, since there is a front fan I would use one of the middle slots for airflow top and bottom. As far as your opticals go, whereever it si easiest for cable management


----------



## H-508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
1) I usually dont bother with mobo fan controllers, if I REALLY need to control a fan I run a normal fan controller, but 99% of the time I use the Molex adapters that come with them, to me it is just easier. Also, for combining fans, make sure you know the current draw of the fans, it may be fine, however most motherboard, unless otherwise stated, have a max load of 1 amp, if you go over that it is very likely to burn out your fan headers.

Yeah, I'll stay away from combining 2 fans to one fan controller. However, for the 3 fan controllers that could use 3 of the fans, it would be kinda nice just to see that the fans are spinning and use the Asus MB feature:
_Fan Xpert
Active Quiet & Cool
ASUS Fan Xpert intelligently allows users to adjust both the CPU and chassis fan speed according to different ambient temperature , which is caused by different climate conditions in different geographic regions and system loading.Built-in variety of useful profiles offer flexible controls of fan speed to achieve a quiet and cool environment._

I think I'll probably get three molex to 3-pin adapters to use for this so it's just a matter of picking which of the 4 fans to do it on. EDIT: oh sweet, just opened the case up and it looks like the fans already have the 3 pin that's connected to the molex - when I looked earlier I just saw the molex. Nice - saves me a few bucks and now I'll definitely run the fans to the MB.


----------



## sadsack1

Hey Zoso77, in one of your pics you seem to be using an 80mm fan riser at the bottom of your 932, I take it this is sucking in air from underneath, but my question is where did you manage to get the riser from? or was it hacked from another appliance..

ttfn sadsack1


----------



## tK FuRY

Wow, I just realized my name wasn't on the list







. I swear I was on of the few HAF owners when they first released







(everyone said the case was hideous)

Anyways, Build process is in sig and my new project (Just custom paint)

Add me to the list


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sadsack1* 
Hey Zoso77, in one of your pics you seem to be using an 80mm fan riser at the bottom of your 932, I take it this is sucking in air from underneath, but my question is where did you manage to get the riser from? or was it hacked from another appliance..

ttfn sadsack1

Those are all over the internet.
http://www.coolerguys.com/fanadapters.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...5c388e15636d5e

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fanadapters.html


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
Wow, I just realized my name wasn't on the list







. I swear I was on of the few HAF owners when they first released







(everyone said the case was hideous)

Anyways, Build process is in sig and my new project (Just custom paint)

Add me to the list









tK, I could have sworn you were too. Sorry if not, but I'll add you now and link your name to your paint log!


----------



## harrison

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xclusiveplayer* 
Have anyone noticed a rattle noise near the front panel/hard drive area? I have no idea how to get rid of this noise. It seems to go way when I apply pressure on the side panel but it comes back as soon as I let go. The noise increases and decreases in a very annoying way. What's weird is, it only rattles rarely but when it does it's very annoying. I can't find the culprit. Let me know if any of you experience this and how did you guys fix it.

in my haf its the hard drive when it rpm up and down need pads on sides of hard drive


----------



## ahdubious

Hi all, here is my 922. Almost there, I wanna paint the interior, and get some other parts to complete this build. A new GPU (cause that 9800 is feeling old) I'm thinking a 5870; and a new PSU, probably an enermax revolution 850. It's great to see all these HAF owners in one spot, I've pretty much seen every post. Yeah and I'm sorry about the pics, I took them on my phone








I'll put some more pics up soon as I'm working on it.

p.s How can I get some pics linked to my name in the owners list??


----------



## xclusiveplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrison* 
in my haf its the hard drive when it rpm up and down need pads on sides of hard drive









The buzzing noise was coming from the vibration caused by the front 230mm fan. I went out and buy some neoprene washers and placed it between the fan and the case and problem solved. I would figure CM should have included some type of solution for this already...


----------



## Marauder_IIc

You may also have something in the house you can use already. a tiny dab of clear silicone near the bolt holes does the trick pretty well too.


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Those are all over the internet.
http://www.coolerguys.com/fanadapters.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...5c388e15636d5e

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fanadapters.html


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sadsack1* 
Hey Zoso77, in one of your pics you seem to be using an 80mm fan riser at the bottom of your 932, I take it this is sucking in air from underneath, but my question is where did you manage to get the riser from? or was it hacked from another appliance..

ttfn sadsack1

Thanks for answering with those links Paraleyes, saved me the time...and yes it is used as a small updraft (intake) fan. Should probably be a bigger fan but it was one of those deals where the adapter was laying there on my table, so I used it.


----------



## LilMan

Hello everyone

Can I join the club? HAF 932

I just got this case today and WOW it is a monster compared to the little dell cases all those years. The airflow is definitely way better. Anyway I cant wait to start this build


----------



## Claentor

<---Got the 922 a week after it released on newegg.

It's the only Coolermaster case I've ever liked the look of, and I couldn't help but get it ASAP (not to mention it is 4/5 cheaper than the Lian-Li case I was originally intending to get).

This be Claen'tor, signing off.


----------



## H-508

Okay... next question - so the 932 included the HD Audio/AC97 cable from the front connector... *** do I do with this? I see on my MB there is a plug for it and in the bios I can enable the HD Audio and all that, but do I need this?

I have an Asus P6TD and plan on using the onboard sound and plugging in my 5.1 speakers to the back panel, but I'm not sure what this front panel connector is for unless it's for the mic/headphones...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H-508* 
Okay... next question - so the 932 included the HD Audio/AC97 cable from the front connector... *** do I do with this? I see on my MB there is a plug for it and in the bios I can enable the HD Audio and all that, but do I need this?

I have an Asus P6TD and plan on using the onboard sound and plugging in my 5.1 speakers to the back panel, but I'm not sure what this front panel connector is for unless it's for the mic/headphones...

Its only for the front audio mic and headphone in/outputs. I don't have mine plugged in cause I never need them. Doesn't matter if you use it or not just the same as all the front panel connectors. Just use what you need.


----------



## ahdubious

Thought I'd put some better lit pics up. I know, she looks dusty but I'll clean it out when i paint her insides black








Surprising how much dust there is after only a few weeks


----------



## H-508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Its only for the front audio mic and headphone in/outputs. I don't have mine plugged in cause I never need them. Doesn't matter if you use it or not just the same as all the front panel connectors. Just use what you need.

Thanks fallout!


----------



## Sirrush

I just ordered a 932 yesterday, will have pics as soon as i get it all set up


----------



## johnko1

Is painting the case expensive?


----------



## johnko1

can anyone advice me me what to do before painting the case? Should I Disassemble it or just paint it? (If yes what size of rivets,Is it safe etc)Should I do sth specific before?
Which sprays should be suitable?And the price cause i'm still a student

(And sorry for making you angry)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Is painting the case expensive?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
can anyone advice me me what to do before painting the case? Should I Disassemble it or just paint it? (If yes what size of rivets,Is it safe etc)Should I do sth specific before?
Which sprays should be suitable?And the price cause i'm still a student

(And sorry for making you angry)

It not expensive. It just takes time. Go back a couple pages earlier. I answered this really well not long ago recommending an exact match for paint as well as step by step instructions for preparation. Good luck and post your pictures! Oh and be original! Haha That's all the peer pressure you'll get from me. We've just all seen a lot of black cases so far. -Including mine.


----------



## Nexus6

I just received my 932 and transferred everything from my old case. I booted it up and was I in for a surprise. All my temperature readings was reading 3-10 degrees colder. My CPU is idling 5 degrees colder. My GPU is reading 8 degrees colder. My HDDs is running 10 degrees colder transferring 8gb of data. I love my HAF 932.


----------



## johnko1

what rivet size Should I use?


----------



## FalloutBoy

All the rivets in the case are 1/8" (3.2mm) so definatelly get that. Also try to get the shortest rivets you can. I think that is the grip measurment. Any length will work but the shorter ones are better for holding thin sheet metal pieces together like a computer case. Hope that makes sense, if not just get 1/8" size rivets and you'll be fine.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
All the rivets in the case are 1/8" (3.2mm) so definatelly get that. Also try to get the shortest rivets you can. I think that is the grip measurment. Any length will work but the shorter ones are better for holding thin sheet metal pieces together like a computer case. Hope that makes sense, if not just get 1/8" size rivets and you'll be fine.

Ok thanks


----------



## CSMTitus

So whenever I plug a USB device into the front ports of my 932, it disables all of my USB ports. Does anybody know how I would go about fixing this problem? I would assume that it has something to do with how the ports are grounded...


----------



## xclusiveplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CSMTitus* 
So whenever I plug a USB device into the front ports of my 932, it disables all of my USB ports. Does anybody know how I would go about fixing this problem? I would assume that it has something to do with how the ports are grounded...









Did you plug it in correctly? The ground and power are all in the wires. You might have to take a look at your motherboard manual. But the way the wires are made it should be straight forward.


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Oh and be original! Haha That's all the peer pressure you'll get from me. We've just all seen a lot of black cases so far. -Including mine.










I'm in awe of the talent behind some of the cases shown here, but I second Paraleyes motion for originality come paint time. Big deal if someone else doesn't like it, this is _your_ rig and you can always repaint it if it comes out too funky....have fun!


----------



## johnko1

What is primer?I often hear ''primer before painting'' and I don't know what it means .plz help


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


What is primer?I often hear ''primer before painting'' and I don't know what it means .plz help



Primer is basically a paint product that fills and allows your base coat(color coat) to adhere better. It also protects the material being painted to an extent.


----------



## Sirrush

Oops, forgot to ask to join... so can I have my name on that list?


----------



## ronopp007

OK Then....took me a week but I finally got thru this thread...LMAO I have seen So many GREAT case mods I can only wipe the drool from the corners of my mouth. My Fav thus far is the one painted white!!! course I can not remember who did it but Great Job none the less!!! O.......can I be added I am a HAF 932 owner too!!! now how do I get pics uploaded







NM found it ... Please do not go wild about the dvd Drives....befor I new about this site Ihad no idea that My case looked like crap, but the drives work find and I am not very good at painting..LMAO. But after reading this I am going to attempt to paint the fronts. If they dont look good I am going to mod it like Paraleyes has done. I guess that means "pics to follow". Of course it looks like a ghetto case


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirrush*


Oops, forgot to ask to join... so can I have my name on that list?


No problem, welcome!


----------



## IdPlease

Add me please









Heres some random pics of mine (only thing i've done is (quickly) sprayed the inside black)

Have a few ideas for the new year to mod her up a little.


























































Id


----------



## ashtyler

update to my baby..

exchanged the front fan (with red led) with the side fan .. and put some lights infront



















painted top with red..










full view


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Add me please









Heres some random pics of mine (only thing i've done is (quickly) sprayed the inside black)

Have a few ideas for the new year to mod her up a little.
Id

Added, welcome!


----------



## Dapman02

I'll take some more pic's tomorrow, but that's something to wet your appitite


----------



## Nhb93

Man, I really regret not painting the back of mine black...


----------



## NovaNab

Hello guys I have finally finished my computer build and just wanted to put up some pics of it. Tell me what u think









P.S can u add me to the club thanks


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
Hello guys I have finally finished my computer build and just wanted to put up some pics of it. Tell me what u think









P.S can u add me to the club thanks

No problem, welcome!!


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Hello guys I have finally finished my computer build and just wanted to put up some pics of it. Tell me what u think









P.S can u add me to the club thanks



Ohh .. Looks nice.







Love the red and black scheme. Might have to get me a nice black MB for the 775 (any suggestions anyone?).

Hmm, might even change my water colour to black now.. green (I thought) looked wicked, but black tubing might have to go in


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Ohh .. Looks nice.







Love the red and black scheme. Might have to get me a nice black MB for the 775 (any suggestions anyone?).

Hmm, might even change my water colour to black now.. green (I thought) looked wicked, but black tubing might have to go in










My motherboard has a black PCB


----------



## harrison

can you add me to the list. thank you


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Man, I really regret not painting the back of mine black...










there's always time. I painted mine after having it set up for 6 months


----------



## johnko1

after how much time should I put my hardware in the case after painting?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


after how much time should I put my hardware in the case after painting?


i say give it 48-72 hours depending on how cold it is after your last layer and how dry the layers before were when you painted over them


----------



## ronopp007

I asked on page 331 but maybe you missed it.....
Please add me to list as a HAF 932 owner...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deano12345

How many cans of spray paint would I need to spray the inside of my HAF 922 ?


----------



## Tardious

Add me to 922 please







I'll add pics when I take some.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


can you add me to the list. thank you


Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronopp007*


I asked on page 331 but maybe you missed it.....
Please add me to list as a HAF 932 owner...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Added, sorry about that!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tardious*


Add me to 922 please







I'll add pics when I take some.


Added, welcome!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
How many cans of spray paint would I need to spray the inside of my HAF 922 ?

I used two of primer and two of paint for my 932, and I wouldn't risk using only one of each.


----------



## reaper~

Have you guys seen this? HAF 932 AMD Edition. Man, it looks good. Sorry if this was posted already.



















Here's the official announcement page.


----------



## POLICE

hmmm lot of good designed HAF... i hope i can rebuilt my haf


----------



## MIGhunter

I don't want to paint the inside of mine. What I want is a black decal with the ATI dragon in silver that will take up the area not covered by the MB. Maybe with the dragon wrapping around the MB like it's climbing on to it.


----------



## MeeksMan13

can someone with a 32-bit OS and 4 gigs of installed RAM take a screenshot of their computer properties. I need one for a project I'm doing, I would do it with mine, but I'm on 64-bit


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I used two of primer and two of paint for my 932, and I wouldn't risk using only one of each.


Sounds good,thanks


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Have you guys seen this? HAF 932 AMD Edition. Man, it looks good. Sorry if this was posted already.



















Here's the official announcement page.


I've seen it before.It is good but it's better to make it on your own(It is cheaper blv).you just paint the front red and on the side you cut the vents for fans and make a large arylic panel ( I think)


----------



## johnko1

Where should I upload my pics?Imageshack is good?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Where should I upload my pics?Imageshack is good?

Imageshack should be fine. Personally I use Photobucket though.


----------



## johnko1

I uploaded my photos on my album


----------



## tangcoral

Planning to get the haf 932 and I see that most paint black interior.

Any suggestion on another color? Maybe yellow to match my corsair hx520?


----------



## ronopp007

Originally Posted by ronopp007 
I asked on page 331 but maybe you missed it.....
Please add me to list as a HAF 932 owner...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Added, sorry about that!

See your in Japan..My Father was stationed at Yakota Air base...that still there?

Still loving my HAF


----------



## ronopp007

Originally Posted by ronopp007 
I asked on page 331 but maybe you missed it.....
Please add me to list as a HAF 932 owner...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Added, sorry about that!

TOUGE180SX
See your in Japan..My Father was stationed at Yakota Air base...that still there?

Still loving my HAF
Sorry bout dbl post


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tangcoral* 
Planning to get the haf 932 and I see that most paint black interior.

Any suggestion on another color? Maybe yellow to match my corsair hx520?

just experiment with your case.black goes with red-blue ( most red).I usually prefer black because it doesn't get dirty ( like white for example)


----------



## johnko1

Here's and mine.I finally painted this weekend



















The front










The Inside


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Where should I upload my pics?Imageshack is good?

imageshack would work great


----------



## iSpark

Can I join the club?
Here is my 932.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSpark*


Can I join the club?
Here is my 932.










Nice rig


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronopp007*


Originally Posted by ronopp007 
I asked on page 331 but maybe you missed it.....
Please add me to list as a HAF 932 owner...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Added, sorry about that!

TOUGE180SX
See your in Japan..My Father was stationed at Yakota Air base...that still there?

Still loving my HAF
Sorry bout dbl post


Yep, Yokota is still here. I'm in the Navy stationed in Yokosuka but I fly out of Yokota.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSpark*


Can I join the club?
Here is my 932.










Of course, welcome!


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Nice rig









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Of course, welcome!

Yay! Thanks!


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Hello guys I have finally finished my computer build and just wanted to put up some pics of it. Tell me what u think









P.S can u add me to the club thanks


Nice build mate,
I like the parts you've chosen, and the paint job completes the look. Are you going to put some light in there? I was considering that corsair water cooler. Can you tell me what its like?
Anyway, four thumbs up. Good work


----------



## Nhb93

Here's a couple pictures of that cooler you asked about:


----------



## ahdubious

Cheers,
What are your CPU temps like??


----------



## FalloutBoy

You know... I wouldn't mind a HAF 942 these days.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


You know... I wouldn't mind a HAF 942 these days.










hahaha I was going to name my rig that, but I went with the UHAF instead.


----------



## Nhb93

Took me long enough to realize the U stood for Ultra. If you had gone with HAF 942, I would have been on Google for hours.


----------



## akuamakana

for you water cooled peeps out there, i was wondering what radiators you have in yours. i want something good but cheap and pictures would be nice to. attempting to do my first water cooling ever in my hugh HAFner.

THANKS


----------



## jmcmtank

Swiftech MCR320 and MCR220, either are fine for the CPU and both fit in the top.


----------



## Evofighter

Just completed some simple mods on my HAF932. Here is some photos:

Side mesh was cut to replace with smoke color acrylic.









The mesh was cut out using wire cutter and thus leaves some jagged edge and I leave four holes at the corners for fasterning the screws.









Back from powder coating for whole case. 









Just added the side panels today.


















hi, Touge180SX, can you link my name in the list to this post? Many thanks.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akuamakana*


for you water cooled peeps out there, i was wondering what radiators you have in yours. i want something good but cheap and pictures would be nice to. attempting to do my first water cooling ever in my hugh HAFner.

THANKS










Cheap and good?









Why not spend another couple hundred bucks when you have it and do it right. I can guarantee that you will anyways once you realize you get what you pay for. I'm glad I did it that way. Otherwise I would have ended up with a bunch of cheap used parts that aren't worth anything. Check out this thread I started when I was ready to to build my 1st loop. It should answer many of your questions. Also check out the stickys in the water cooling section of the forum.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...se-advise.html

I wound up going with the XSPC RX360 radiator and a MPC-355 with a XSPC resevoir top. I also use a Koolance shroud on top. Then a Heatkiller LT waterblock. I love my rad. It requires very little airflow to operate at full potential. I have all six of those fans set at the lowest setting with my fan controller and get the same temps as I do with them on full blast.

Oh, and most people will list their water cooling parts in their sigs. I hope that helps.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evofighter*


Just completed some simple mods on my HAF932.

hi, Touge180SX, can you link my name in the list to this post? Many thanks.










Done, welcome!


----------



## Mokolodi1

Paraleyes, did you by any chance get your psu from frozencpu.com? Or did you do custom sleeving...


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


Paraleyes, did you by any chance get your psu from frozencpu.com? Or did you do custom sleeving...


I got the PSU from the egg and pulled off all the stickers. Then used sleeving from PPCs to dress it up. The color is "Ogre". It's good stuff; expands to 3X actual size. Here's the link:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ex&cPath=44_32


----------



## aquax

HAF 922 owners, do you guys remove the pre-buit 2 stands in the case motherboard tray?
They are taller than the ones in the accessories box so should I remove them?


----------



## ronopp007

DID some cable management........painting is still low on the list but will probably be done when I upgrade the system.........







before and after shots....I am a noob ..will get better as i try more things!!


----------



## akuamakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Cheap and good?









Why not spend another couple hundred bucks when you have it and do it right. I can guarantee that you will anyways once you realize you get what you pay for. I'm glad I did it that way. Otherwise I would have ended up with a bunch of cheap used parts that aren't worth anything. Check out this thread I started when I was ready to to build my 1st loop. It should answer many of your questions. Also check out the stickys in the water cooling section of the forum.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...se-advise.html

I wound up going with the XSPC RX360 radiator and a MPC-355 with a XSPC resevoir top. I also use a Koolance shroud on top. Then a Heatkiller LT waterblock. I love my rad. It requires very little airflow to operate at full potential. I have all six of those fans set at the lowest setting with my fan controller and get the same temps as I do with them on full blast.

Oh, and most people will list their water cooling parts in their sigs. I hope that helps.










































































wow yours look really nice i was thinking of going green too.
and yea thats true. guess i better start saving


----------



## MachineGun

Hey all. Here's a couple pics of my first true custom build. Nothing too fancy - popped the rivets, painted with 3 coats self etching primer (after sanding of course) and 3 coats flat black. Replaced the stock red 230mm front LED with a blue one. Just got the other 2 x 230mm blue LEDs in tonight and will post pics later.

Just wanted to share - of note; dont laugh at the 7950 GX2 lol - its an interim GPU until the 5870 Vapor X ships. Just wanted to share and say thanks to all the great resources/pics people have provided of their rigs. I bought all these parts while in Iraq and they where all waiting for me when I got home this week.

Let me know what you think - keep in mind this was my first dedicated custom build. Just something to get my feet wet so to speak...


----------



## Nhb93

Where did you order the blue 230's from? Mine looks great with the red fan in the front with the blue cathodes, but uniformity is also nice.


----------



## MachineGun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Where did you order the blue 230's from? Mine looks great with the red fan in the front with the blue cathodes, but uniformity is also nice.


Bought them direct from CM Store. I wish they had green though.


----------



## MachineGun

Here are a couple more pics of my new Blue LED 230mm installed.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Got a 922 coming in for $50







. Has anyone used or knows if these filters are worth the money? I'm all for ghetto mods but if I have an opportunity to make things look nice then it should be worth it, right?

Edit: ^ Fixed


----------



## MachineGun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx* 
Got a 922 coming in for $50







. Has anyone used or knows if these filters are worth the money? I'm all for ghetto mods but if I have an opportunity to make things look nice then it should be worth it, right?

Edit: ^ Fixed

I'm actually not too concerned with dust in/on my rig. If you live in a particularly dusty area I would def invest in some quality aftermarket filters if you can find em or do up some ghetto-fab pantyhose filters. I regularly blow out my cases so its never really an issue. But in this case, my radars go up when anything attaches "magnetically" near the guts of a computer. Just my thoughts.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MachineGun* 
I'm actually not too concerned with dust in/on my rig. If you live in a particularly dusty area I would def invest in some quality aftermarket filters if you can find em or do up some ghetto-fab pantyhose filters. I regularly blow out my cases so its never really an issue.

Yeah I'm pretty sure I'll be picking these up along with some 120mm fan filters for another rig. I live in a part of town that has paved streets but mostly dirt lots and I have to dust my current rig every week because everything is covered with dust. This was one of the main reasons why I went for the 922 instead of the 32, I couldn't imagine how much dust I would have to deal with in a 932 with 4 120s replacing the 200 side (what I was originally going to buy for a lot more). I think with these filters + stock fans I should be good.


----------



## ahdubious

have you had a look at the HAF essential mods at the beginning of this forum? it has a number of diy filter options including the stocking hosery one and also a fused fly screen one which I tried out and works quite well.


----------



## Yogi

Saw a Fry's ad in my local paper. 932 for $90 ($115 - $25 rebate)

Its still $140 on the site though.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*


Got a 922 coming in for $50







. Has anyone used or knows if these filters are worth the money? I'm all for ghetto mods but if I have an opportunity to make things look nice then it should be worth it, right?

Edit: ^ Fixed


LOL yeah I was the one that asked them to make them for me. I sent them the specs and those are my computer pics with them on the HAF 922. They are great. I am still using the 140mm DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filters for the bottom of my case to cover the fan and psu holes. They are great!!!

Here are some pics of my Computer with them on. Oh and I had them shipped from South Africa because that is where they are located.

Oh and see any resemblance with my pics and the pics they are showing.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahdubious*


have you had a look at the HAF essential mods at the beginning of this forum? it has a number of diy filter options including the stocking hosery one and also a fused fly screen one which I tried out and works quite well.


Yeah I saw it and thats why I mentioned the whole ghetto mod thing but if I'm going to build something that need to last me a long time I might as well make it as simple as possible. Taking off a magnet is a hell of a lot easier and faster then unscrewing/ remove zip tie/ cleaning the pantyhose.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


LOL yeah I was the one that asked them to make them for me. I sent them the specs and those are my computer pics with them on the HAF 922. They are great. I am still using the 140mm DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filters for the bottom of my case to cover the fan and psu holes. They are great!!!

Here are some pics of my Computer with them on. Oh and I had them shipped from South Africa because that is where they are located.

Oh and see any resemblance with my pics and the pics they are showing.

















Then a Big thanks to you my good man







. Looks really clean and thats what I was hoping for.


----------



## BlueBird

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


LOL yeah I was the one that asked them to make them for me. I sent them the specs and those are my computer pics with them on the HAF 922. They are great. I am still using the 140mm DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filters for the bottom of my case to cover the fan and psu holes. They are great!!!

Here are some pics of my Computer with them on. Oh and I had them shipped from South Africa because that is where they are located.

Oh and see any resemblance with my pics and the pics they are showing.

















My computer room is facing roadside and so much of dust coming from road. i have to clean cabinet every 10-15 days. 
Any idea what size for HAF932 will be requiring for side and top. Whether they ship worldwide (need shipping to India).


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueBird*


My computer room is facing roadside and so much of dust coming from road. i have to clean cabinet every 10-15 days. 
Any idea what size for HAF932 will be requiring for side and top. Whether they ship worldwide (need shipping to India).


For the normal Haf 932 you can get two filters to cover the side and _bottom_ for $35(USD). As for shipping you can enter your info and see if they accept it, no harm in trying.

Edit: Fixed


----------



## Griffin

does anyone know if you can you get these custom filters in europe ?

i have googled for a store that carries these filters but no look yet.

Im going to email them later and hopefully they will ship a custom 922 filter to me


----------



## 03hdfatboy

I've got a 932 can I be added to the list?


----------



## ohforfupsake

Hello, I would also like to apply for membership. I have a 6 month old 932 I've taken to calling 'Baldric'











me setup:


the innards:




I keep meaning to get around to painting the inside, but meh... it'll do for now. Some excellent paint jobs posted here though, and some great guides too! Keep up the good work folks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Griffin*


does anyone know if you can you get these custom filters in europe ?

i have googled for a store that carries these filters but no look yet.

Im going to email them later and hopefully they will ship a custom 922 filter to me


Let us know how you get on. I'm using the stocking thing at the mo, but it doesn't seem particularly effective.


----------



## Griffin

I fired of an email to them

Hopefully they will ship direct to europe


----------



## Hasie

Noob Got a HAF 932.
I would like to join the club.








Dont have any photos or logs yet but once I get around to it
I would like them to be linked?








So yea. mine is still a 100% stock and screaming to be modded








BTW I am definitely adding the "Paraleyes' How-To Add a Cold Cathode glow to the front of your HAF!" MOD.
Looks insane!! WD!!!!!!

PS if I need to post/send my application somewhere els pls inform me?


----------



## johnko1

I painted my case on sunday and I can still smell the paint.Is it normal or my sprays were a piece of crap?? I put the case outside for 3 days (day-night) but it still smells (less than the first day)


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi all,

I would love to get the side panel from the new HAF 932 AMD edition, does anyone know if they going to sell this separately?

a5ian300zx


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


I painted my case on sunday and I can still smell the paint.Is it normal or my sprays were a piece of crap?? I put the case outside for 3 days (day-night) but it still smells (less than the first day)


Its normal for the fresh smell of the paint to last a little while. Mine was the same. In fact, on a really hot day, if I get close enough to my case I can still smell the paint... or at least something.


----------



## Griffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohforfupsake* 
Let us know how you get on. I'm using the stocking thing at the mo, but it doesn't seem particularly effective.


I got response from a guy called Vincent straight away. you have to pay by western union or by MONEYGRAM.com.

Just send a email to [email protected] they will give you a price. this is how the price was broke down

1x HAF 922 Side Filter each @ USD24.50
1x HAF 922 Top Filter each @ 24.00
1x HAF 922 PSU Filter each @ 10.00
1x HAF 922 Bottom Filter each @ 7.50
Postage to Ireland @ 15.50
TOTAL USD 81.50

hope this helps


----------



## Mokolodi1

I am thinking of somehow modding the side panel fan on the 932 to turn on when you put the side panel on, and turn off when you take the side panel off... 
This is what inspired me:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...077&CatId=1510

watch the video (scroll down)- its somewhere around 2:35...

Any ideas?


----------



## ohforfupsake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Griffin*


I got response from a guy called Vincent straight away. you have to pay by western union or by MONEYGRAM.com.

Just send a email to [email protected] they will give you a price. this is how the price was broke down

1x HAF 922 Side Filter each @ USD24.50
1x HAF 922 Top Filter each @ 24.00
1x HAF 922 PSU Filter each @ 10.00
1x HAF 922 Bottom Filter each @ 7.50
Postage to Ireland @ 15.50
TOTAL USD 81.50

hope this helps










Definitely. I'm in Ireland too. No paypal though? never used WU or moneygram before so I'd be worried about hidden charges (don't WU have a large transaction fee?). â‚¬55 though, not as bad as I'd thought it'd be. Now to find a Job so I can get the money for it! Stupid recession....


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


I am thinking of somehow modding the side panel fan on the 932 to turn on when you put the side panel on, and turn off when you take the side panel off... 
This is what inspired me:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...077&CatId=1510

watch the video (scroll down)- its somewhere around 2:35...

Any ideas?


Certainly! It's precisely that kind of thinking that gets me pumped up with modding and sharing on this forum!

Cool case! Not quite enough room though for W/Cing. However, it's an excellent competitor to the 922, I would say.

Check out my solve to that hassle. I wired a line from my fan controller down behind the the 5.25" bays and inside the top corner of the HD bays. Then I drilled a hole to feed the wires through. I found that a 3-pin fan connector fits perfectly into that channel with some very minor trimming.

Here, I laid out where the wire is hidden out of the way.










You can see the wire with heat shrink around it tucked up into the upper corner of the HD bay. No glue or zip ties were needed to secure any of it. It just wedges perfectly up into place; both the 3-pin connector and the power wire.










This is a picture of an early mock-up phase. Since then, I have replaced the sleeving with matching "Ogre" color TechFlex Power Blend sleeving from www.performance-pcs.com.










You can see here that the wire is easily accessible when removing the panel. All that is necessary is a firm tug disconnect the plug. Then reattaching is just as easily done with one hand. I'd love to see some others doing this. It has been a real frustration saver for me.

*Be sure your fan controller can handle the wattage of your fans.










Back to the switch plan, I'd love to see you implement that! Check out www.digikey.com for your switch. You can request a free catalog from them through their site and it should be a little easier to find the best one for the job. They have done some pretty good improvements to their site in the past months, but I still prefer to look through the catalog to find just the right part. Keep in mind it's NOT a simple on/off switch. I believe what you need is a tactile switch(tact switch). You may consider contacting Thermaltake and asking them if they have replacement parts available. If so, the mod itself would be a snap!

Let us all know on this thread if you make a build log for that mod.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Griffin* 
I got response from a guy called Vincent straight away. you have to pay by western union or by MONEYGRAM.com.

Just send a email to [email protected] they will give you a price. this is how the price was broke down

1x HAF 922 Side Filter each @ USD24.50
1x HAF 922 Top Filter each @ 24.00
1x HAF 922 PSU Filter each @ 10.00
1x HAF 922 Bottom Filter each @ 7.50
Postage to Ireland @ 15.50
TOTAL USD 81.50

hope this helps










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohforfupsake* 
Definitely. I'm in Ireland too. No paypal though? never used WU or moneygram before so I'd be worried about hidden charges (don't WU have a large transaction fee?). â‚¬55 though, not as bad as I'd thought it'd be. Now to find a Job so I can get the money for it! Stupid recession....


Yeah, Vincent is the person who I went through as well. I received mine in about 8 working days and that was from South Africa to California in the states. I payed through here for the USA made it easy so I didn't have to go anywhere to take care of it. I probably cost a couple extra dollars but I am sure they have simular over there.


----------



## Ktmrida4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx* 
Hi all,

I would love to get the side panel from the new HAF 932 AMD edition, does anyone know if they going to sell this separately?

a5ian300zx

Whens that case going to be available to buy and whats the price of it? Anyone know?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
LOL yeah I was the one that asked them to make them for me. I sent them the specs and those are my computer pics with them on the HAF 922. They are great. I am still using the 140mm DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filters for the bottom of my case to cover the fan and psu holes. They are great!!!

Here are some pics of my Computer with them on. Oh and I had them shipped from South Africa because that is where they are located.

Oh and see any resemblance with my pics and the pics they are showing.
















Holy smokes - looks a lot like my window frame I built hahaha. If you want to make a window frame... it looks like you have a nice frame outline to work from right there!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1* 
I am thinking of somehow modding the side panel fan on the 932 to turn on when you put the side panel on, and turn off when you take the side panel off...
This is what inspired me:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...077&CatId=1510

watch the video (scroll down)- its somewhere around 2:35...

Any ideas?

That is one of the things I liked when I owned an Alienware desktop. They had a connector that would do that exact thing for the side fan and side LED to light up the alien head.









You can see a pic of it here


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Holy smokes - looks a lot like my window frame I built hahaha. If you want to make a window frame... it looks like you have a nice frame outline to work from right there!









Oh yeah nice, I didn't even think about that. Good lookin out.


----------



## Nhb93

Yeah, that Alienware side connector worked quite well. I'm sure with a little electrical know-how, and a friend with an old Alienware case, you could modify that to be your start button. Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## trifty

can i be added too =D ??

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...af932-new.html


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trifty* 
can i be added too =D ??

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...af932-new.html

NO









Just kidding! haha I'm sure the thread owner will add you as soon as he get's his mail. Welcome!


----------



## Griffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohforfupsake* 
Definitely. I'm in Ireland too. No paypal though? never used WU or moneygram before so I'd be worried about hidden charges (don't WU have a large transaction fee?). â‚¬55 though, not as bad as I'd thought it'd be. Now to find a Job so I can get the money for it! Stupid recession....

There is a â‚¬10 transaction fee with western union


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
Noob Got a HAF 932.
I would like to join the club.








Dont have any photos or logs yet but once I get around to it
I would like them to be linked?








So yea. mine is still a 100% stock and screaming to be modded








BTW I am definitely adding the "Paraleyes' How-To Add a Cold Cathode glow to the front of your HAF!" MOD.
Looks insane!! WD!!!!!!

PS if I need to post/send my application somewhere els pls inform me?

Nope, thats all you need to do is ask, welcome!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *trifty* 
can i be added too =D ??

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...af932-new.html

Of course, welcome!


----------



## Griffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
LOL yeah I was the one that asked them to make them for me. I sent them the specs and those are my computer pics with them on the HAF 922. They are great. I am still using the 140mm DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filters for the bottom of my case to cover the fan and psu holes. They are great!!!

Here are some pics of my Computer with them on. Oh and I had them shipped from South Africa because that is where they are located.

Oh and see any resemblance with my pics and the pics they are showing.











































Are you using the top fan as a intake ? I dont think you are supposed to cover the exhaust fans


----------



## Snowblind

The more I work with my HAF 932, the more I realize it's a damned nice case. The cable management in the back could be a little better, but it's still leagues better than most other cases.

The unpainted interior is underwhelming, but that's nothing some odd combination of Rustoleum and plasti-dip won't fix over the winter break.


----------



## da tick 07

just picked up a 922 from that newegg sale. itll probally take a while to mod it as im extremely busy=[


----------



## EnToxication

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119212

Looks like they made one for AMD fans o.o


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnToxication* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119212

Looks like they made one for AMD fans o.o


that was posted already.

anyways amd fans have to buy fancy cases like that to make themselves feel better cause intel is raping them so badly


----------



## CSMTitus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xclusiveplayer* 
Did you plug it in correctly? The ground and power are all in the wires. You might have to take a look at your motherboard manual. But the way the wires are made it should be straight forward.

I tried this, but it didn't work, unfortunately. Could it be a problem with my EVGA X58 SLI motherboard?


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Nope, thats all you need to do is ask, welcome!!









Of course, welcome!

Thx.







.
Its kinda unreal waited n month after I ordered for them 2 get stock.
But its finaly here. And its freaking awesome but Ive got a problem, I cant deside what I am most excited about. Modding it my self or seeing how it looks after wards.







althou I can only mod bit by bit seeing as the moola flow isnt the hottest around.


----------



## EnToxication

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
that was posted already.

anyways amd fans have to buy fancy cases like that to make themselves feel better cause intel is raping them so badly









LOL They should make one for intel


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
that was posted already.

anyways amd fans have to buy fancy cases like that to make themselves feel better cause intel is raping them so badly









I missed the rapage.
i7 920 $270 from Newegg. 4-4.2ghz OC.
AMD 965 (even 955) $196 from newegg. 4.0 Ghz OC.
I guess someone will have to show me the rapage videos.


----------



## da tick 07

so my haf 922 should be here tomorrow and i really want to go with a white/purple theme. now... has anyone on here painted the plastic? what have people been using to paint the outside metal. i want to get gloss paint but im not sure if itll come out right


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Griffin* 
Are you using the top fan as a intake ? I dont think you are supposed to cover the exhaust fans

Yeah, I was thinking exactly the same thing. I'm not so sure that restricting the exhaust fans flow is ideal


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahdubious* 
Yeah, I was thinking exactly the same thing. I'm not so sure that restricting the exhaust fans flow is ideal









I didn't keep the top filter on during long uses as yes it does restrict the flow a little bit. If I was gaming or messing with the computer for a long period of time it would not be on.

While running on air my temps did not raise at all with it on though so I would say it did not hurt it at all. With this case, you have about 1" extra on the outside of the fans with just open holes for pleanty of dust and pet hair to get into, so that is why It was placed up on top.

I do not have it on at all anymore as that is where my RAD is located and I do not want to restrict any flow from that.

Now I am looking at seeing wht to add to close all the extra holes around my RAD. We will see.....

Chad


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
so my haf 922 should be here tomorrow and i really want to go with a white/purple theme. now... has anyone on here painted the plastic? what have people been using to paint the outside metal. i want to get gloss paint but im not sure if itll come out right

i have painted all of my internal plastic. I found all I needed to do was sand on it lightly to rough up the surface, the spray it with some Primer, once it is dry a coat or 2 of your paint of choice.
There is a little in my build log atm, frankly I do good work, but I think Paraleyez outstrips my skill exponentially, check with his painting guides.


----------



## GAMERIG

I admire my HAF 922!!!










My rig is the major gaming only which replaced the ***** RODD console, no else..


----------



## iscariot

Can anyone confirm if this is the same 200mm fan that comes stock in the front of the HAF 922?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11180


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
i have painted all of my internal plastic. I found all I needed to do was sand on it lightly to rough up the surface, the spray it with some Primer, once it is dry a coat or 2 of your paint of choice.
There is a little in my build log atm, frankly I do good work, but I think Paraleyez outstrips my skill exponentially, check with his painting guides.

i know i have good spray painting technique and such but ive never done an outside and i just dont want to mess up. what kind of primer did you use? plastic or general purpose


----------



## mdmsupra

May I be added to the HAF 922 club?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
i know i have good spray painting technique and such but ive never done an outside and i just dont want to mess up. what kind of primer did you use? plastic or general purpose

I used a beige primer, that was designed for laquer based paints. As paint types differ, they use different types of primer. What paint are you using?


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
I used a beige primer, that was designed for laquer based paints. As paint types differ, they use different types of primer. What paint are you using?

so basically you used a common primer on the plastic?

i dont have the paint yet. i didnt know whether i should go with acrylic lacquer or acrylic enamel.(probally lacquer)
anyone know about the krylon OSHA paint?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
Can anyone confirm if this is the same 200mm fan that comes stock in the front of the HAF 922?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11180


Yup that looks like mine









(shots of my fan being changed to Green... HERE)


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
so basically you used a common primer on the plastic?

i dont have the paint yet. i didnt know whether i should go with acrylic lacquer or acrylic enamel.(probally lacquer)
anyone know about the krylon OSHA paint?

Quite a few people I have seen have painted their 5.25in bay release parts. Pretty well all of them have done a really light sanding/scuffing to the parts to give the paint something to stick to. As long as you prep them right I don't see why Primer wouldn't stick to the plastic. If you are really concerned, you could also look at that Krylon Fusion plastic paint but even with that, I would still give the parts a light sanding/scuffing just to be sure.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Quite a few people I have seen have painted their 5.25in bay release parts. Pretty well all of them have done a really light sanding/scuffing to the parts to give the paint something to stick to. As long as you prep them right I don't see why Primer wouldn't stick to the plastic. If you are really concerned, you could also look at that Krylon Fusion plastic paint but even with that, I would still give the parts a light sanding/scuffing just to be sure.

that plastic stuff isnt all that great. i wears off pretty easily with normal use and doesnt "bond" to plastics like they say. hell it wore off my gun handle in about 2 days


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdmsupra* 
May I be added to the HAF 922 club?

Of course, welcome!


----------



## johnko1

Has cm produce any filters for the huge 230mm fans? I tried making from pantyhose (my mom wasn't happy at all) but the result wasn't good.


----------



## Tardious

Any of you guys with the *922* done anything with the side panel ?


----------



## Tardious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Has cm produce any filters for the huge 230mm fans? I tried making from pantyhose (my mom wasn't happy at all) but the result wasn't good.

I used a pair of tights and it works a treat. (only at the bottom of the case for the PSU)


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I didn't keep the top filter on during long uses as yes it does restrict the flow a little bit. If I was gaming or messing with the computer for a long period of time it would not be on.

While running on air my temps did not raise at all with it on though so I would say it did not hurt it at all. With this case, you have about 1" extra on the outside of the fans with just open holes for pleanty of dust and pet hair to get into, so that is why It was placed up on top.

I do not have it on at all anymore as that is where my RAD is located and I do not want to restrict any flow from that.

Now I am looking at seeing wht to add to close all the extra holes around my RAD. We will see.....

Chad

Actually,








I hadn't thought of that. The top fan bay is a pretty big hole and as dust usually falls then when your HAF goodness isn't on and blowing air out, then dust would just fall through onto you precious pc bits. So I guess if you weren't noticing any major temp hikes, then you were onto a good thing. In fact I want a top fan filter now (Although I may just lay a cloth over it when its not on)
Good looking case dude


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahdubious*


Actually,








I hadn't thought of that. The top fan bay is a pretty big hole and as dust usually falls then when your HAF goodness isn't on and blowing air out, then dust would just fall through onto you precious pc bits. So I guess if you weren't noticing any major temp hikes, then you were onto a good thing. In fact I want a top fan filter now (Although I may just lay a cloth over it when its not on)
Good looking case dude










Thanks


----------



## Buggedout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


Has cm produce any filters for the huge 230mm fans? I tried making from pantyhose (my mom wasn't happy at all) but the result wasn't good.


Really, I panty-hoed all my intake fan's. They clog up quick though. Have to clean them every 2 weeks. Just shows you how much air these cases circulate.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buggedout* 
Really, I panty-hoed all my intake fan's. They clog up quick though. Have to clean them every 2 weeks. Just shows you how much air these cases circulate.

whatttttt. i have a tempest with r4's and i clean out the filter every 2 months(my case is on my desk)

i really hope dust isnt THAT bad. i guess ill see once i start running this baby


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tardious* 
Any of you guys with the *922* done anything with the side panel ?

Yup, I cut out the mesh, made a custom frame and put in a window instead. Triggs replaced his panel entirely with the optional Storm Sniper window panel which does fit the 922 but you do have to put in new rear screw holes (which is why they dropped support for the 922 on their site - we know it fits don't we guys!!)

I was going to put a fan there but thought, nahhh it has a ton of airflow as it is and my water cooling doesn't need that much more air blowing into the case.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


so basically you used a common primer on the plastic?

i dont have the paint yet. i didnt know whether i should go with acrylic lacquer or acrylic enamel.(probally lacquer)
anyone know about the krylon OSHA paint?


I have one alot of painting on alot of surfaces, and I have found that enamul is substantially easier to paint with, as well as is more forgiving, and takes a bit less time/coats to get the job done well. The lacquer IMO if you put in the time on it, and have some skills/experience for the multiple coats, then double coat it with clear coat to really make it gleam, it will look better in the long run.

Also, the drive bays, the slide out portion REALLY seems to be a tight fit, and hence easily scuffed. If you swap out drives alot, I think those will end up being scuffed.

In general the standard sand, wipe down (do get the dust off, you want the paint to stick to the part, not the sanding dust), dry, primer, paint, paint, clear coat, 2nd clear coat (depending on the clear coat itself). Also, if you do make an error, get some minor orange peeling, or bubbling, simply let it dry for several hours, the use a fine sand paper piece and touch up the areas crack by crack/bubble by bubble, rerinse, dry and a single coat of paint, and you should be good to go. I have definitly spent some time touching mine up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ecaftermath

Hm should I switch to Haf 932?


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecaftermath* 
Hm should I switch to Haf 932?

I love mine and I'm not using 3/4 of the space.


----------



## mark3510

being noob to the modding scene







, I immediately molested my haf932 by painting my case flat black w/ no sanding no primer and no idea on what im doing:swearing: see here http://www.overclock.net/6492941-post951.html...

after much lurking in this thread, i felt ashamed as everyone's 932 looked really nice except mine so in order to redeem myself i started to murder and rape my case again







...modding is at 60% percent completion so bear with me. worklog in the next few weeks...

RedCore Revision B


----------



## j3ear92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*


being noob to the modding scene







, I immediately molested my haf932 by painting my case flat black w/ no sanding no primer and no idea on what im doing:swearing: see here http://www.overclock.net/6492941-post951.html...

after much lurking in this thread, i felt ashamed as everyone's 932 looked really nice except mine so in order to redeem myself i started to murder and rape my case again







...modding is at 60% percent completion so bear with me. worklog in the next few weeks...

RedCore Revision B










wow !! gd job cant wait to see more !
























































gd job !! nice rep ++ . hope to see more ! keep it up


----------



## Nhb93

Awesome paint job man! I only did a very light sanding with some 80 grit on parts of the case. I'm happy with my results, but I'm sure it could have come out better. How did you make those feet? They look pro, and seeing as how I got paint on mine (I have no idea how since I taped them up when I was painting) I'd love to get some. Clear side panel looks great as well. If I had a Dremel, I might try something like that.


----------



## jmcmtank

@*mark3510*; great job on that roof mod. I've often wondered if the default mesh was adversely affecting air-flow?


----------



## T3hFurious1

Just ordered today, add me.


----------



## Jnesses

Same here, the haf 932 is hopefully going to be better than my 900


----------



## da tick 07

does this have any real use. like does it have mesh in it? or just for looks? i didnt get my case yet =[


----------



## MIGhunter

I can't remember if those are open. I just know when I blow my case I get dust out of there.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
I can't remember if those are open. I just know *when I blow my case* I get dust out of there.

uhhhh


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


does this have any real use. like does it have mesh in it? or just for looks? i didnt get my case yet =[










No, they are just for looks. They are solid.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


No, they are just for looks. They are solid.


hmmm. bondo? =]


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdmsupra*


May I be added to the HAF 922 club?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3hFurious1*


Just ordered today, add me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jnesses*


Same here, the haf 932 is hopefully going to be better than my 900


Both added, welcome!


----------



## coolrock6644

May I please join, finished building my first computer Tuesday.







Thanks


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolrock6644*


May I please join, finished building my first computer Tuesday.







Thanks


Sure, welcome and congrats!


----------



## da tick 07

i ordered a 922. add me?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
i ordered a 922. add me?

No problem!


----------



## mark3510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j3ear92*


gd job !! nice rep ++ . hope to see more ! keep it up


thanks man, seems that hard work paid off


----------



## mark3510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Awesome paint job man! I only did a very light sanding with some 80 grit on parts of the case. I'm happy with my results, but I'm sure it could have come out better. How did you make those feet? They look pro, and seeing as how I got paint on mine (I have no idea how since I taped them up when I was painting) I'd love to get some. Clear side panel looks great as well. If I had a Dremel, I might try something like that.


thanks







as for the case feet i just found those round thingys in the junk shop, drilled a hole same size as the screw then sanded buffed polished. Sanding my painted case took me 2 weeks and a few cuts







no access to sandblasting or paint remover just plain old elbow grease and a bucket full of curses









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


@*mark3510*; great job on that roof mod. I've often wondered if the default mesh was adversely affecting air-flow?


thanks man







its the main reason why i did the roof mod, outside air was being sucked by the fan on the side's of the roof mesh, i discovered this on my friends 932. we were smoking a lot (not weed







) that time and i saw that air outside of the case was being sucked inside through the side's roof mesh then again exhausted by the roof fan.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Hey all, just ordered my HAF 932 last night. Should be here on Wednesday, can't freakin' wait!!!


----------



## mark3510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


I can't remember if those are open. I just know *when I blow my case* I get dust out of there.


sorry man no offence but i just cant help it...rofl


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
sorry man no offence but i just cant help it...rofl


----------



## Paraleyes

Uuugh! I feel so fat! gobble gobble


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Question:

I know that the 932 will hold a triple rad up top no problem, but does anyone know if it's possible to fit a 480 up there if you take that little plate in the back at the top out, and let the rad stick out the back? It was just an idea, but I haven't actually got a rad here on me.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox* 
Question:

I know that the 932 will hold a triple rad up top no problem, but does anyone know if it's possible to fit a 480 up there if you take that little plate in the back at the top out, and let the rad stick out the back? It was just an idea, but I haven't actually got a rad here on me.

i dont see why not but the rad will have to drop down a little to fit. youll probally need some sort of spacers


----------



## drBlahMan

Please let me join the *HAF 932 Party*







Just picked-up the big fella for *$100* from _TigerDirect_. _*Let the case modding begin*_


----------



## FalloutBoy

Theres an aweful lot of newcomers to the club who don't have the official club thing in there sigs... The code for it is on the front page.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


Question:

I know that the 932 will hold a triple rad up top no problem, but does anyone know if it's possible to fit a 480 up there if you take that little plate in the back at the top out, and let the rad stick out the back? It was just an idea, but I haven't actually got a rad here on me.


You wont be able to hang it straight or it will hang out the front/back/both. I have about 1/2 to 2/3 a 120mm fans length extra on my triple.

Pic out which quad and get the exact length, take into consideration that you will need some sort of bracket to hang it angled from the top, also decide if you want to hang it from the original mounting point, or if you want to use some sort of load spreader, simular to what is use on SBC Valve Covers to put it further back. Once you have your mount point, I recommend measuring with a tape measure inside the case so you can get the angle down, and from there make some sort of retention piece for the bottom of the rad and you should be good to go. You will likely lose 3+ front bays.

But it would be great to see something new in this case


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

I'd like to try it. I've never had any mod experience though; how exactly would I go about spacing it lower, or at an angle?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

There are a few different methods you could use. You could use a few pieces of angle, start with a 45 degree piece, may bee to bend to fit. First, you will need to see how long the rad is, as 480s do vary a bit based off of brand. Also, how many items are you wanting in your front panel area, just one optical, or substantially more? Also, how close to the corners are the mounting hols, as that can make mounting the rad interesting. If you have a couple pieces of angle with captive nuts you should be goo to go, because form there is is nothing more than bolt length. Mounting the bottom can be a bit trickier, basically a small piece of flat bar, like 3/8 to 1/2 inch wide with 4 bolt holes drilled, 2 to mount to the rad, 2 for mounts to the chassis. 2 more pieces of 90 degree angle with 2 holes each, one for mounting to the hole in the flat bar with a through bolt, and aim the angle to face the outside of the case width wise, then remove the CM tooless 5.25 bay covers, and run a bolt through the holes and hold the rad up, make sure it is fastened securely. You could even run 4 angle pieces, to give 2 through bolts per side, just need to add washers/spacers to make up for any difference in spacing.
I will work on a drawing for this as well, as i'm sure some of you are having getting a mental picture of it as I write, heck it doesn't sound the best to me, and I know how to make it LOL.


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Theres an aweful lot of newcomers to the club who don't have the official club thing in there sigs... The code for it is on the front page.









Thanks for the reminder...just added it to mine.

Anyone having any luck this week buying a ATI 5850/5870 card? I tried buying a 5850 for my rig and the Egg was sold out of all brands of 5850 & 5870 cards









I was tempted to go budget and get the 5770 but I know I would regret not getting the real deal. I'm hoping for some fresh product soon!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoso77* 
Thanks for the reminder...just added it to mine.

Anyone having any luck this week buying a ATI 5850/5870 card? I tried buying a 5850 for my rig and the Egg was sold out of all brands of 5850 & 5870 cards









I was tempted to go budget and get the 5770 but I know I would regret not getting the real deal. I'm hoping for some fresh product soon!

None here. Luckily a friend of mine sold me his XFX 5870!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drBlahMan* 
Please let me join the *HAF 932 Party*







Just picked-up the big fella for *$100* from _TigerDirect_. _*Let the case modding begin*_


















No problem, welcome!


----------



## ashtyler

update from red hot HAF


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


update from red hot HAF


i think everyone would appreciate it if you could start a thread and post a whole bunch of pictures. or just put them in a photobucket album and send us the link

great build!


----------



## Zerogamer22

what about ECS black series A790GXM mobo? would it fit with all fan and what power supply..? 800 watts is good enough.


----------



## johnko1

Can you tell me a good online store where i can buy staff for case modding.Basically I want a cable sleeving kit and some uv paint.

ANd most important,they ship it to Greece!!!!!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerogamer22*


what about ECS black series A790GXM mobo? would it fit with all fan and what power supply..? 800 watts is good enough.


Any ATX or m-ATX motherboard will fit in the 922.

Power supply depends on your components


----------



## Mokolodi1

Where would the best place be for me to go about buying a custom top pannel, like ashtyler's, or do I have to buy a standard one and cut it to size..

Thanks for the reminder about the sig


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


Can you tell me a good online store where i can buy staff for case modding.Basically I want a cable sleeving kit and some uv paint.

ANd most important,they ship it to Greece!!!!!


theres a great search feature on here=]
search "modding stores" and youll find a whole bunch of threads related to this


----------



## Hasie

I am finaly done with exams so now I can start working on my Case.
Only thing Ive done so far is add 2 green cold cathols.
I need to buy me some tools to do the job. Live in a flat with my mom so there isnt exactly a garage out side full of tools.
SO I thought id start posting some shots.
At the moment the 2 blue LED`s are covered but I am planing on putting a low intensity red LED in as the power and a green LED as the HDD light.
As soon as I get a solderingbolt. And obviously want to exchange some off the fans.
So what u guys think about the red and green colour scheme.


----------



## Nhb93

Hopefully both of your front LED's work, my HDD one was DOA, but not worth sending the whole case back, since I didn't check till after I painted it.









Question to all HAF owner's and anyone really. I need a fan controller/multifunction panel for my 932. My San Ace 120 is painfully loud plugged directly into the motherboard. I also would love to have a card reader. I have 5 open 5.25" bays, and I'd prefer not to use the 3.5" adapter. So, recommendations? If it would be possible to control all the fans (stock fans + 2) and read SD cards, that would be great. Don't disappoint me now OCN.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Hopefully both of your front LED's work, my HDD one was DOA, but not worth sending the whole case back, since I didn't check till after I painted it.









Question to all HAF owner's and anyone really. I need a fan controller/multifunction panel for my 932. My San Ace 120 is painfully loud plugged directly into the motherboard. I also would love to have a card reader. I have 5 open 5.25" bays, and I'd prefer not to use the 3.5" adapter. So, recommendations? If it would be possible to control all the fans (stock fans + 2) and read SD cards, that would be great. Don't disappoint me now OCN.

probably better off getting an independent fan controller instead of one with a built in multifunction panel


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Swiftech MCR320 and MCR220, either are fine for the CPU and both fit in the top.









i take it , you put your hdd in cdrom cage, did you use some sort of an adapter, to fit in 5 1/2 bay? Really nice setup


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


probably better off getting an independent fan controller instead of one with a built in multifunction panel


Then make two recommendations, these are part of my Christmas presents.


----------



## da tick 07

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21981
or
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896

alot of people have mixed feelings on multifunction panels. it really depends on OS and such. i cant find one with excellent reviews


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21981
or
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896

alot of people have mixed feelings on multifunction panels. it really depends on OS and such. i cant find one with excellent reviews


Thank you very much for those. I assume those have high ratings. I'll probably go with the Zalman, partially for name recognition. I'd rather pay a slight bit more and know that I'm getting a good product. The lights on the other one are nice, but the Zalman is just a little bit cleaner looking. Now I just need to get a Card Reader and I'm set. +Rep to you sir.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Then make two recommendations, these are part of my Christmas presents.


This is the one I personally use.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24666


----------



## Nhb93

Only thing is that I need 6 channels, although if I had screws that held in a fan, and could make some fan clips I would need 8, and then two of those would be great.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

just ordered the haf 922, may i join?!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


Question:

I know that the 932 will hold a triple rad up top no problem, but does anyone know if it's possible to fit a 480 up there if you take that little plate in the back at the top out, and let the rad stick out the back? It was just an idea, but I haven't actually got a rad here on me.


I would like to see this. I thought about doing it myself, but decided on an RX360 instead. It would take some top panel modding similar to what I did to mine. Do it! It will be sick!









Also, LIAN LI makes a power supply extension kit that could be easily modded into the top of the HAF932 to allow exactly what you are wanting to do. Or at the very least, it would provide you with the materials needed to make it look like it came from the factory by the time you got it done. That was my original plan anyways.









Yeah, I know... .. . I'm WAY behind on this thread!


----------



## Slayem

My 932 is in the mail! Can i join please?!!!!


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Hopefully both of your front LED's work, my HDD one was DOA, but not worth sending the whole case back, since I didn't check till after I painted it.









.

HAHAHAHA well if u use the mod at the begining of the forum u can add ur own LED`s. But yes myne are working painfully well.

BTW, I learned something







about an hour after I wrote my last post.
So just to correct my error its cold cathodes not cold catholds


----------



## Hasie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Question to all HAF owner's and anyone really. I need a fan controller/multifunction panel for my 932. My San Ace 120 is painfully loud plugged directly into the motherboard. I also would love to have a card reader. I have 5 open 5.25" bays, and I'd prefer not to use the 3.5" adapter. So, recommendations? If it would be possible to control all the fans (stock fans + 2) and read SD cards, that would be great. Don't disappoint me now OCN.



Well I personally looked at the 
NZXT SENTRY 2.
But it only supports 5 fans and it doesnâ€™t have any card reading capabilities But it has touch screen







.

Then there is the HardCano 13. this has a 6in1 card reader and 4 fan channels. It says manual but pls make sure that u can actually manually adjust the fans.

But i would recommend that you consider using the Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Fan Controller - Black. it has 6 channel fan control.
And then just get a 3.5" card reader 
Super Talent All-in-One Internal Memory Card Reader - Black.
I paid a R100 for mine. According to Google that is 13.5 U.S. dollars.

SO the alternative would be to get a card reader with 4 fan controls and another fan controller with 4 controls and add those 2 fans of yours









Wil check if I can find a nice combo for that after 12 when I get more cap running on my selfone at the moment







.


----------



## Nhb93

I'm trying to get a 5.25" card reader, just because I'm not a big fan of the 3.5" bay adapter that comes with that HAF. I will check out those controllers you mentioned, thank you and +Rep to you.


----------



## Snowblind

How am I not in this club yet? Add me.

I'll be taking my case apart by the rivets over the break and painting it with a mix of Rustoleum and Plasti-Dip.

I wonder how I would get a black and silver theme to work? Perhaps with some gold trimming? Anyhow, that thread is in the near future.


----------



## Nhb93

I've seen a few black and silver themes. Granted the silver is just accents, like the grating on the drive bay covers. I think Paraleyes' UHAF mod is like that. It's definitely worth the check out. The man's mind never stops working.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I'm trying to get a 5.25" card reader, just because I'm not a big fan of the 3.5" bay adapter that comes with that HAF. I will check out those controllers you mentioned, thank you and +Rep to you.

HAHA THX,
Well I posted a pic of myne just so you can see how it looks if you haven`t already.
And I found some 58in1 card readers online but most of them are 3.5" factory mounted in a 5.25" drive bracket.
But I did find this one at tiger direct

*Ultra ULT40123 MD3 Media Dashboard*
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...98386&csid=_21

It has (2)USB,(2) E-Sata,(1) fire wire port, cardreader and control for 2 fans









So if you use it in combo with the zalmal one you can make that panel of yours and add 2 more fans








Or

MY-Link 5.25'' Card Reader USB 2.0 HUB 1394 Audio SATA Panel

It seems to have 5.1 audio, E-Sata, (3) USB ports and fire wire but I dont like the styling at all. It comes in black and silver
http://www.amazon.co.uk/MY-Link-Read.../dp/B000LUSM36

But the 5.1 would have worked well with my headphones

Anywayz Id like to see how it looks when your done


----------



## Mokolodi1

I highly suggest the Lamptron FC-2, as it has 45 Watts Per Channel. This is really good if you have high performance fans, or want to control more than one fan per channel. For instance if you wanted to put 4 120s on the side, and control them with one knob


----------



## Hasie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


I highly suggest the Lamptron FC-2, as it has 45 Watts Per Channel. This is really good if you have high performance fans, or want to control more than one fan per channel. For instance if you wanted to put 4 120s on the side, and control them with one knob


Very very nice i like it.
how ever I would advise reading this review first.

(loaded a image of the link caus for some reason I am not allowed to add that link.)
(Sucks to type that so you can just aswell say lamptron FC-2 .... on google and look for the review ur self







)

There seams to be some trouble with the delta fans and over all flaws.

Its a shame really cause i really liked the idea.


----------



## vwgti

Can I join? Pic included with my watch dog.


----------



## Thor667

Ill be getting my Q9550 tomorrow. Add me please.


----------



## criminal

My Haf 922 is arriving today. I will have pictures up tonight.


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thor667* 
Ill be getting my Q9550 tomorrow. Add me please.

Hey mate,
Nice case, you and i have a similar theme going on. I'll put some pics up of mine once my current mods are finished.


----------



## Thor667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahdubious*


Hey mate,
Nice case, you and i have a similar theme going on. I'll put some pics up of mine once my current mods are finished.










Thanks, cant wait to see it.


----------



## yann3804

Add me - HAF 922 (Shipping to my house, should come in about three business days)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thor667*


Ill be getting my Q9550 tomorrow. Add me please.


Holly zip ties on your audio cable! That is one seriously red case.







Looks great!


----------



## Thor667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Holly zip ties on your audio cable! That is one seriously red case.







Looks great!


Ya. Im going to put some cathodes behind the motherboard so that will add some more red. And I need to get some black zip ties, or red hmm.

Or better yet can I remove the other audio cable?


----------



## Zoso77

FINALLY...Even though I signed up for email notification on all the 5850's at Newegg, I never received a notice even though the Sapphire 5850 was briefly available today. Thankfully, I had my new Sprint Hero (goodbye Mogul) with me and had been checking the Newegg website frequently for availability. During the brief period they showed "add to cart", I was able to score a new Sapphire 5850 of my own....Wooohoo!

This will give me an excuse to make a couple of small changes to my HAF while I have the rig up on the table....someone stop the madness ;-)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thor667*


Ya. Im going to put some cathodes behind the motherboard so that will add some more red. And I need to get some black zip ties, or red hmm.

Or better yet can I remove the other audio cable?


Or sleeve it. Or hockey tape.

More red yet, eh?! You'll be able to see that shining out your chimney! Santa will be scared! haha


----------



## Nhb93

I might have to put up a little tutorial on how I ghetto sleeve my wires. Just use some light sticky black tape and it turns out great for the price. You can easily sleeve with the real stuff right over it, since it's a bit annoying to get off.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


i take it , you put your hdd in cdrom cage, did you use some sort of an adapter, to fit in 5 1/2 bay? Really nice setup










Sorry mate I missed your post; yes the HD is above the DVD player; adapters are very cheap.
Got your PM but your inbox is full.

Oh yeah, changed the setup yet again;








EK pump top on the MCP655 and got rid of the drain line.


----------



## Justinmarcot

how can i join this club?


----------



## shaolin95

Anyone has a Noctua NH-D14 with the HAF932? I kind of want to know how it looks inside of it.
I am getting one next week (hopefully sooner if damn UPS speeds up).
I have an air duct getting cold air from the outside that comes through the back fan which of course is setup as an intake and I am thinking with the Noctua I may have to remove the 140mm fan to prevent turbulence from that 140mm slow fan compared to whatever fan I use with the noctua.
Regards


----------



## Ubrales

Please add me to the 932 owners list - thanks


----------



## Ubrales

Hi folks - I have some questions about the installation of optical drives in the 932 case. I popped out the 5 1/4 shield, and behind this is a perforated segmented steel grill held on by 2 little tabs. My questions:

1) How do I remove these little perforated grills in order to install optical drives?

and

2) Once the little grills are removed, can they be re-installed back in place should I decide to uninstall the optical drives?

Thank you in advance

Ubrales

Trying to put together EVGA X58 Mobo (SLI), Intel i7-920, arctic silver, HAF 932 case, HAF V8 cooler, EVGA GTX 275 video card, 6 sticks of Corsair dominator 2GB memory, Corsair HX 850 PSU, optical drives, card reader, Windows 7 - 64, seagate 750GB.

This is my first attempt at this, and I would really appreciate your valuable input and suggestions.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ubrales* 
Hi folks - I have some questions about the installation of optical drives in the 932 case. I popped out the 5 1/4 shield, and behind this is a perforated segmented steel grill held on by 2 little tabs. My questions:

1) How do I remove these little perforated grills in order to install optical drives?

and

2) Once the little grills are removed, can they be re-installed back in place should I decide to uninstall the optical drives?

Thank you in advance

Ubrales

Trying to put together EVGA X58 Mobo (SLI), Intel i7-920, arctic silver, HAF 932 case, HAF V8 cooler, EVGA GTX 275 video card, 6 sticks of Corsair dominator 2GB memory, Corsair HX 850 PSU, optical drives, card reader.

This is my first attempt at this, and I would really appreciate your valuable input and suggestions.

If I understand your question correctly then;

1. You don't. You remove the bay covers completely put away in a box and replace with your optical Drive.

Chad


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ubrales* 
Hi folks - I have some questions about the installation of optical drives in the 932 case. I popped out the 5 1/4 shield, and behind this is a perforated segmented steel grill held on by 2 little tabs. My questions:

1) How do I remove these little perforated grills in order to install optical drives?

and

2) Once the little grills are removed, can they be re-installed back in place should I decide to uninstall the optical drives?

Thank you in advance

Ubrales

Trying to put together EVGA X58 Mobo (SLI), Intel i7-920, arctic silver, HAF 932 case, HAF V8 cooler, EVGA GTX 275 video card, 6 sticks of Corsair dominator 2GB memory, Corsair HX 850 PSU, optical drives, card reader, Windows 7 - 64, seagate 750GB.

This is my first attempt at this, and I would really appreciate your valuable input and suggestions.

For 2, not normally, but if you have some welding equipment, you can get it back in there.


----------



## Ubrales

Thank you Chad and Nhb93 for your guidance. Got my answer from your replies.

Ubrales


----------



## Nhb93

Actually Chad, you are incorrect. He's not talking about the drive bay covers, he's talking about the actual steel pieces behind that, with the larger holes. That I just twisted back and forth until it eventually just fell off. Push from the bottom till its horizontal, then the top till it's horizontal the other way. Very simple.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

My HAF 932 arrived today and I've just finished migrating my gear so... Let me in!!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

FYI anyone interested, I'm working on a way to put those metal covers back into the drive bays so they can be removed and replaced as easy as any DVD drive. I think I've figured out a really easy way too. Will post some pics later as right now I should be on a header.


----------



## GrayFoxbr

Hi! Add me!!!!
I'm from brazil. you guys don't know how hard it is to get one of these here.way too expensive(Shipping plus taxes...300US$)
But i'm really happy!Just painted the case
















(sorry for the image quality)


----------



## Nhb93

Well I imagine some sort of sticky material, like the stuff people use to host up posters would work, just wouldn't be very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## mlprrj

jmcmtank........yeah i ended up finding 3 1/2 to 5 1/2 hdd adapters on frozencpu, i will also be ordering a fesser double to put at the bottom after removing my hdd cage. The adapter that i found can hold a 3 1/2 hdd and 2- 2 1/2 sdd hdds. just what i needed. Thanks for your help I'll clear my inbox if you still want to add any info.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

For those of you who have painted the inside of your cases, do you have any recommendations for or against any type of paint? I'm probably going to paint this weekend, and I'm particularly interested in plasti-dip, if it'll help quiet my case a bit.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


FYI anyone interested, I'm working on a way to put those metal covers back into the drive bays so they can be removed and replaced as easy as any DVD drive. I think I've figured out a really easy way too. Will post some pics later as right now I should be on a header.










Why would you want to put them back on anyways?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


For those of you who have painted the inside of your cases, do you have any recommendations for or against any type of paint? I'm probably going to paint this weekend, and I'm particularly interested in plasti-dip, if it'll help quiet my case a bit.


Rustoleum Satin Black will match the exterior just about exactly.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Why would you want to put them back on anyways?

Consistency with the bottom half of the front and I like seeing the large holes in the front rather than the open drive bay covers.

I was making some brackets to reattach them to the case but decided it would be better to attach them to the drive bay covers instead. Then I figured out thats incredibily easy.









Simply get your cover,










slip the small tabs on the metal peice into the grooves in the cover,










and hey presto. Its just the right size to stay in place and if you really want you could use some glue or gel adhesive or hell, even a small bit of blutac would hold it there. Easy done.


----------



## jmcmtank

Funnily enough I did something similar with tinted plastic fitted to the drive covers; now the suction from the top rad is not wasted but pulls air over my hard drive.








Edited for pic.


----------



## johnko1

can anyone link my name on first post with my pics?? they are on page 135


----------



## Hasie

Sup guys I ve got a question.





















































































Well I was wondering if anyone could reasure me that it is safe to take the Cold chodes out of their tubes? Like in the Paraleyes MOD.

I am almost ready to start Ive got the SAW and soldering bolt. Will go and get me some LED`s and cold cathodes soon. I might have to ask a friend for a drill







my moms gonna flip if I ask for that as well.

Hope someone can put my green side to rest LOL.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


Sup guys I ve got a question.





















































































Well I was wondering if anyone could reasure me that it is safe to take the Cold chodes out of their tubes? Like in the Paraleyes MOD.

I am almost ready to start Ive got the SAW and soldering bolt. Will go and get me some LED`s and cold cathodes soon. I might have to ask a friend for a drill







my moms gonna flip if I ask for that as well.

Hope someone can put my green side to rest LOL.


iirc, the only thing the tubes are there for is to keep the cathode from getting broken and to keep it all cool to the touch


----------



## Slayem

Christmas came early this year!!!!!























Add me please!!!









http://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0006ve.jpg/
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0007t.jpg/


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
iirc, the only thing the tubes are there for is to keep the cathode from getting broken and to keep it all cool to the touch


Ah I see.
THX mate
So if I take it out would it be very warm?
Can I touch it with out buring my finger?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


Sup guys I ve got a question.





















































































Well I was wondering if anyone could reasure me that it is safe to take the Cold chodes out of their tubes? Like in the Paraleyes MOD.

I am almost ready to start Ive got the SAW and soldering bolt. Will go and get me some LED`s and cold cathodes soon. I might have to ask a friend for a drill







my moms gonna flip if I ask for that as well.

Hope someone can put my green side to rest LOL.


Yeah, it's safe. It doesn't get too hot to hold either. The tubes are pretty much just for protection. Be careful of the very thin wire that runs along the outside of the bulb not to break it. Make sure you post your pictures when you finish too. I'm glad to see someone else doing that mod!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Consistency with the bottom half of the front and I like seeing the large holes in the front rather than the open drive bay covers.

I was making some brackets to reattach them to the case but decided it would be better to attach them to the drive bay covers instead. Then I figured out thats incredibily easy.









Simply get your cover,










slip the small tabs on the metal peice into the grooves in the cover,










and hey presto. Its just the right size to stay in place and if you really want you could use some glue or gel adhesive or hell, even a small bit of blutac would hold it there. Easy done.











Nice job, Fallout! That's one of the things I really admire about you is your keeping everything in uniform like that. I actually saved all mine too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Funnily enough I did something similar with tinted plastic fitted to the drive covers; now the suction from the top rad is not wasted but pulls air over my hard drive.








Edited for pic.


That is a great idea! It makes me want to start doing some more modding on my two open 5.25" bays. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Yeah, it's safe. It doesn't get too hot to hold either. The tubes are pretty much just for protection. Be careful of the very thin wire that runs along the outside of the bulb not to break it. Make sure you post your pictures when you finish too. I'm glad to see someone else doing that mod!










HAHA Yea THX it was one of the first things I saw when I joined this forum and I just knew I had to do that







.

I was wondering thou, you said that you sleeved the cathodes. What did you use to sleeve them?

And following your advice i only started cutting after the plug-in feet.
I also left the 2 middel supports in tact in hope of keeping stability.

And it seems to be working pretty well Its not bending terribly when i pull it off.

I will still smoothen them out when I get the right equipment.

I will definatly post my pics


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


can anyone link my name on first post with my pics?? They are on page 135


sorry on page 335


----------



## mlprrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Sorry mate I missed your post; yes the HD is above the DVD player; adapters are very cheap.
Got your PM but your inbox is full.

Oh yeah, changed the setup yet again;








EK pump top on the MCP655 and got rid of the drain line.


is that a 45 fitting on the bottom of gpu coming from double rad? was those temps you sent me with that new top on your pump? I have a Mcp655 pump too, and also DD-CPX-Pro 12V Pump, this pump supposed to beat out DDC3.2 pump So not sure which one to use. I still havent rule out using two loops but i like saving the space idea. I hope my ultra 1000 modular psu fits with that double rad on bottom


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlprrj*


is that a 45 fitting on the bottom of gpu coming from double rad? was those temps you sent me with that new top on your pump? I have a Mcp655 pump too, and also DD-CPX-Pro 12V Pump, this pump supposed to beat out DDC3.2 pump So not sure which one to use. I still havent rule out using two loops but i like saving the space idea. I hope my ultra 1000 modular psu fits with that double rad on bottom


It's a scary fitting which is flexible in the middle, I say scary because one of mine leaked and is in the bin. Yeah the temps were taken with that top. I couldn't get the 1000w Corsair as it would have been too large. Here is the pump top, fitted with compression fittings in the pic but I actually use barbs.








Edit to add pic.


----------



## jmcmtank

@*Paraleyes*;

Quote:

That is a great idea! *It makes me want to start doing some more modding* on my two open 5.25" bays. Thanks for sharing that!
Now there's a surprise!


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Funnily enough I did something similar with tinted plastic fitted to the drive covers; now the suction from the top rad is not wasted but pulls air over my hard drive.








Edited for pic.


A neat tip there...









I'm about to open mine back up (my Sapphire 5850 should be here tomorrow) and I like the idea of making the drive vents a bit more diffuse visually. I have a 120 fan resting in my 3 bottom bays and I still have 2 cheese grater blanks above it. Seeing yours makes me want to do something with the blanks by either removing or covering them.


----------



## Blameless

Got my HAF 932 the other day. Waiting on new PSU before I move components over.

Should have pictures in a few days.


----------



## kinubic

hello fellow haffers! i was wondering if anyone wud know the link to where someone modded or added ccfls by the bottom intake fan! on the side. i was thinking of doing this to my Haf. just wanted to see how well it looked on his. thanks

nvm i found it
lol

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...concept-9.html

thanks. incase anyone wud need to do it also..


----------



## FEAR.

Hi guys first time post on this thread and i would like to join your club, picked up my HAF 932 the other day, loving it so far







just thinking of some mods at the moment









but for now here is a pic


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


hello fellow haffers! i was wondering if anyone wud know the link to where someone modded or added ccfls by the bottom intake fan! on the side. i was thinking of doing this to my Haf. just wanted to see how well it looked on his. thanks

nvm i found it 
lol

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...concept-9.html

thanks. incase anyone wud need to do it also..


Here's the original post in case you missed it:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7378465

Post pictures of your results when you finish up that mod!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


HAHA Yea THX it was one of the first things I saw when I joined this forum and I just knew I had to do that







.

I was wondering thou, you said that you sleeved the cathodes. What did you use to sleeve them?

And following your advice i only started cutting after the plug-in feet.
I also left the 2 middel supports in tact in hope of keeping stability.

And it seems to be working pretty well Its not bending terribly when i pull it off.

I will still smoothen them out when I get the right equipment.

I will definatly post my pics










Great job man! I really like how you left those middle supports like that. Mine does bend in the middle if you push on it. I thought about trying that, but opted not to in hopes of letting the most amount of light through as possible. Turns out it was plenty bright enough and more so than I anticipated.

The sleeving I used is TechFlex power blends "Ogre" color. I got it from performance-pcs. I definitely like the mod better with those bulbs sleeved. Otherwise it was just way too bright. Now it's the perfect amount of glow, plus I can still switch it off easily underneath if it bothers me at any time.

I don't know if you saw on another post where I mentioned that you may need to drill a tiny hole into the plastic of that side vent to allow that tiny bit of extra length of the bulb to slide into and fit better. I did have to do that on one side so the bulb would fit in just right, although I think I went ahead and drilled that tiny hold on both sides. Let me know if you have any issues with fitment and I'll help you out.

Oh, and don't forget to post pictures! What color are you using?


----------



## MeeksMan13

hey paraleyes, I have a mod idea that I've wanted to do since before I even got the case. There's two different ways I was thinking about approaching it. First, the concept: To have light flood out of the vents on each of the panels. My first idea for how to implement this is to make some sort of casing around vents on the inside and put two 4" cathodes between the casing and the panel (since I'm gonna be UV on my case soon I don't want the light to flood the UV light). The other idea was to rig a string of LED's and put two super bright LED's per vent (10 per side panel). Which do you think would be better?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


hey paraleyes, I have a mod idea that I've wanted to do since before I even got the case. There's two different ways I was thinking about approaching it. First, the concept: To have light flood out of the vents on each of the panels. My first idea for how to implement this is to make some sort of casing around vents on the inside and put two 4" cathodes between the casing and the panel (since I'm gonna be UV on my case soon I don't want the light to flood the UV light). The other idea was to rig a string of LED's and put two super bright LED's per vent (10 per side panel). Which do you think would be better?


I'd do it with cold cathodes and box it in with some sheet metal to keep the light from flooding the rest of the case. It would be substantially cheeper than trying to do something with LED's -that is unless you are really good with electronics and such. Otherwise, if price was not an issue, I would do it with some LED strips such as those RAM lighting kits. Putting 2 or three on each panel would provide a pretty cool effect shining through the panel.

I have been wanting to buy a couple of those and put them inside my DVD-Rom drives. I'm not really happy with how much light a single 8mm blue LED inside each one performs. It looks great when the room is dark, but when lights are on, you can't really even notice the mod. Those RAM LED kits I think would be perfect for a lot of mods. I don't see why they are $15 each though.


----------



## jmcmtank

What about good old neon string for that job? Last time I used it was to "UFO" a case; a popular mod some years ago.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


I'd do it with cold cathodes and box it in with some sheet metal to keep the light from flooding the rest of the case. It would be substantially cheeper than trying to do something with LED's -that is unless you are really good with electronics and such. Otherwise, if price was not an issue, I would do it with some LED strips such as those RAM lighting kits. Putting 2 or three on each panel would provide a pretty cool effect shining through the panel.

I have been wanting to buy a couple of those and put them inside my DVD-Rom drives. I'm not really happy with how much light a single 8mm blue LED inside each one performs. It looks great when the room is dark, but when lights are on, you can't really even notice the mod. Those RAM LED kits I think would be perfect for a lot of mods. I don't see why they are $15 each though.


Money is an issue so over the christmas break when I'm back home, I'll probably be able to do the mod (hopefully money permits lol)


----------



## blue-cat

Can you add me to the list. Got my haf a couple of weeks ago and been tinkering with it ever since.


----------



## da tick 07

a preview of my colors


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
a preview of my colors










WOW That Looks djas. I would never have tried anything like that.







obsessed with black but i gotta say that looks insane.







+rep to u for showing me there are difrent ways


----------



## Paraleyes

X2! Rep+


----------



## ukic

Proud Owner!


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Great job man! I really like how you left those middle supports like that. Mine does bend in the middle if you push on it. I thought about trying that, but opted not to in hopes of letting the most amount of light through as possible. Turns out it was plenty bright enough and more so than I anticipated.

The sleeving I used is TechFlex power blends "Ogre" color. I got it from performance-pcs. I definitely like the mod better with those bulbs sleeved. Otherwise it was just way too bright. Now it's the perfect amount of glow, plus I can still switch it off easily underneath if it bothers me at any time.

I don't know if you saw on another post where I mentioned that you may need to drill a tiny hole into the plastic of that side vent to allow that tiny bit of extra length of the bulb to slide into and fit better. I did have to do that on one side so the bulb would fit in just right, although I think I went ahead and drilled that tiny hold on both sides. Let me know if you have any issues with fitment and I'll help you out.

Oh, and don't forget to post pictures! What color are you using?

Yea I saw that but it slipped my mind ive been trying to find a way to make holes for the wires to pass throu without the use of a drill. But I guess now there is no way around it. LOTS of work but I think Il get me a hand dril tomorrow. I will have 2 see how much light passes thru cause I donâ€™t want blind spots but the way i see it the cathode are against the parts standing out so the light should cover the parts that the cathode isnâ€™t exposed and the light from the other side would help as well.

I will get them sleevings for sure i am very easily irritated by lights shining in my eyes while playing games or watching movies at night.

Um using green. case theme is red and green. I donâ€™t like the light red green colour you get when you mix them So I wil have 2 figure out a way to keep the 2 separate.
Or swap out the RED for blue.

But Il show you when I am done. Maby some pics of how messy I work









And thx I think I ve got everything sorted. But I will keep you in mind if I have trouble. The only thing that worries me is the de soldering.
I got a de soldering pump with the soldering rod. And Ive been practicing on some old system boards. And I am sure if they werenâ€™t broken already they would be wasted now

First time soldering. On my case









OH wait sorry. thats a diffrent mod.
LOL I am doing the LED mod as well.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
WOW That Looks djas. I would never have tried anything like that.







obsessed with black but i gotta say that looks insane.







+rep to u for showing me there are difrent ways










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
X2! Rep+

ive been wanting to do this mod since ive seen the 932 and since the 922 was so cheap during black friday i had to get it.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
Yea I saw that but it slipped my mind ive been trying to find a way to make holes for the wires to pass throu without the use of a drill. But I guess now there is no way around it. LOTS of work but I think Il get me a hand dril tomorrow. I will have 2 see how much light passes thru cause I donâ€™t want blind spots but the way i see it the cathode are against the parts standing out so the light should cover the parts that the cathode isnâ€™t exposed and the light from the other side would help as well.

I will get them sleevings for sure i am very easily irritated by lights shining in my eyes while playing games or watching movies at night.

Um using green. case theme is red and green. I donâ€™t like the light red green colour you get when you mix them So I wil have 2 figure out a way to keep the 2 separate.
Or swap out the RED for blue.

But Il show you when I am done. Maby some pics of how messy I work









And thx I think I ve got everything sorted. But I will keep you in mind if I have trouble. The only thing that worries me is the de soldering.
I got a de soldering pump with the soldering rod. And Ive been practicing on some old system boards. And I am sure if they werenâ€™t broken already they would be wasted now

First time soldering. On my case









OH wait sorry. thats a diffrent mod.
LOL I am doing the LED mod as well.










You can use your dremel as a drill. 1/8" only though. Sears sells a decent drill kit for homeowners. Craftsman 19.2v


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
ive been wanting to do this mod since ive seen the 932 and since the 922 was so cheap during black friday i had to get it.


Very nice.

I had this insane







Idea earlier tonight.

But i am not sure how to get it done? Or more precisely I donâ€™t know what kind of lights to use.

You know in batman they have that light that they shine in the air.
Well I want to do that with my case. not with the batman sign. just 6 straight lines of light shooting up towards the roof.









I go to a LAN here in cape town every month and it would look awesome if all 840 players sit there and my case shines this light op into the roof.
Will make my case the centre of attention.









So if anyone has any advice pls don`t be shy.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
You can use your dremel as a drill. 1/8" only though. Sears sells a decent drill kit for homeowners. Craftsman 19.2v


Ahh so thats what you call that thing









LOL. Thx I will be on the lookout for something like that.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
You know in batman they have that light that they shine in the air.
Well I want to do that with my case. not with the batman sign. just 6 straight lines of light shooting up towards the roof.









I go to a LAN here in cape town every month and it would look awesome if all 840 players sit there and my case shines this light op into the roof.
Will make my case the centre of attention.









So if anyone has any advice pls don`t be shy.









cold cathodes in a metal box type thing? it can control where the light goes


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
cold cathodes in a metal box type thing? it can control where the light goes


Yea i dont quite know I will have to test it. I want the line of light to be highly visible not only the spot where it hits the roof.
Maby If I completely seale it of and only make holes on top for the lights to be passed thru.

But Il post back if I find something that will work. Thx.


----------



## Hasie

And perhaps a mirror under the cathodes in the box.


----------



## Mokolodi1

the light would also have to bounce off something in the air- smoke, or water vapor would do the trick...


----------



## FalloutBoy

To get a clear line without any smoke in the air, you would have to find some sort of strong laser and I've never seen those in any pc modding shops. You might have to think way out of the box for that mod. I'd love to see pictures if you pull it off too.


----------



## Purostaff

in!

how do you guy set up your fans? Right now I have all intake except for top 200mm fan, rear 120mm and PSU (80mm)


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
To get a clear line without any smoke in the air, you would have to find some sort of strong laser and I've never seen those in any pc modding shops. You might have to think way out of the box for that mod. I'd love to see pictures if you pull it off too.









Youre on







Might cost me some but I guess with some research i can find a light/laser somewhere.







.


----------



## akornoway

Sorry if this has been asked before. But is there an easy way to connect all my led fans to the led switch on the case itself?


----------



## Jounar

Happy 932 owner


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akornoway* 
Sorry if this has been asked before. But is there an easy way to connect all my led fans to the led switch on the case itself?

I'm guessing that you mean that when you turn the leds off, the fan part stays on... I have been experimenting with this to no avail, and the only way I can think of to do it is to connect all of the positive wires (of the actual leds at the edge of the fan), as well as the negetive wires, and then somehow get all of the fan's led cables together. Then put a switch...

On the subject of crazy ideas







, I have seen this-

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/61...Color_LED.html

How amazing would it be to have more than one color scheme? Any ideas?


----------



## Nhb93

I saw somewhere that for Halloween you can use the laser from an old CD drive to make a Star Trek blaster, since it's apparently very bright. Not sure if that would be bright enough to shine visible though.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
Yea i dont quite know I will have to test it. I want the line of light to be highly visible not only the spot where it hits the roof.
Maby If I completely seale it of and only make holes on top for the lights to be passed thru.

But Il post back if I find something that will work. Thx.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
And perhaps a mirror under the cathodes in the box.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1* 
the light would also have to bounce off something in the air- smoke, or water vapor would do the trick...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
To get a clear line without any smoke in the air, you would have to find some sort of strong laser and I've never seen those in any pc modding shops. You might have to think way out of the box for that mod. I'd love to see pictures if you pull it off too.









Use a couple of these:
Coolerguys and performance-pcs have them.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
Um using green. case theme is red and green. I donâ€™t like the light red green colour you get when you mix them So I wil have 2 figure out a way to keep the 2 separate.
Or swap out the RED for blue.

Maybe put one of these centered over the front fan so you get more of a definite red glow where you want it. It should mix better that way with the green cold cathodes you are putting in the sides and it would not interfere with the airflow either. I have been planning on doing this to mine for a while, but I'm waiting until I have to order a few more things at the same time. It may be a while. haha
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20975


----------



## Blue393

Hey finaly finished with all the mods on my system so time to post some pics


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue393* 
Hey finaly finished with all the mods on my system so time to post some pics




























man thaats a nice mod. I would have gone for red, and maybe leave the front grills black, but regardless, inside looks vert nice. and TX750w ftw!


----------



## jmcmtank

Very blue *Blue393*! That drive cage is a great fit for the Swifty rad, I have mine a bit further up, saves using their ridiculous mounting brackets.


----------



## Blue393

thanks alot man that was the whole color scheme was just hopeing my uv tubeing would have lite up better


----------



## jmcmtank

I've been asked where I got the plastic for my simple drive bay cover mod. Now I have finally found the stuff I used here is a pic;








So it is just a student notebook, bought for it's cover obviously, although it is black it is transparent enough to take the colour of my LEDs.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Maybe put one of these centered over the front fan so you get more of a definite red glow where you want it. It should mix better that way with the green cold cathodes you are putting in the sides and it would not interfere with the airflow either. I have been planning on doing this to mine for a while, but I'm waiting until I have to order a few more things at the same time. It may be a while. haha
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20975










I wil take a look at that. I was actualy thinking about putting stalkings behind the fan to block of the green alittle more. But that is going to affect the airflow.

And I saw those LED lamps. but I am thinking something little bigger.








Something that will force me to add a sticker to warn people that they will lose their eye if they look at it from above.







ANd I have a more line like style in mind. But i think Fallout boy is right i will need to look beyond pc modding stores and it will require some electronical calculations.
So hold ur thumbs









I cant find the 8"/18cm CCFL`s anywhere not even frontosa one of the biggest suppliers in South Africa has them. (well not on the pricelist anyway wil call them on monday.) And I am not very keen on importing it. dont know how much it would cost but i guess alot more than i am willing to pay for 2 lights.

I do have everything for the LED mod. Will see how I feel lil later whent Ice skating and now I need stitches on my chin. wil go get them tomoro mornin. Drank a pain pill before i can start feeling it







.
So I am pretty sleepy.

But I stil want to party!!!!!! lol I always go out on a normal night and then i am back by 12 or so. and then I am in the mood but then I have to come home I hate that.

Life and all of its joys


----------



## allenkane

Sweet rig Blue393.

I just bought a HAF 932 on sale to mod and I wanna do the mesh blue like that


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue393* 
Hey finaly finished with all the mods on my system so time to post some pics

wow, looks almost like my handwriting







, nice system you got there, very good choices you made


----------



## LilMan

I asked on page 329 but I dont see my name on the list.. Maybe if I say Please? lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMan* 
Hello everyone

Can I join the club?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *akornoway* 
Sorry if this has been asked before. But is there an easy way to connect all my led fans to the led switch on the case itself?

Not sure what you mean but I know you can connect just the leds to a switch and still have the fan running. Source


----------



## Mokolodi1

cool, didnt think of that before (sodering the wires from the inside)... also, you wouldn't see all of these wires floating around- sweet


----------



## da tick 07

does anyone have a diagram of the LED on/off switch? i want to try to add another fan but i dont know which pins to use


----------



## Blue393

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
wow, looks almost like my handwriting







, nice system you got there, very good choices you made









yea my bad shout out to Hitman1985 for his help with the work wouldnta happen without ya


----------



## Touge180SX

Sorry everyone, I have been gone for a week for work but I'm finally back!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


just ordered the haf 922, may i join?!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slayem*


My 932 is in the mail! Can i join please?!!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowblind*


How am I not in this club yet? Add me.

I'll be taking my case apart by the rivets over the break and painting it with a mix of Rustoleum and Plasti-Dip.

I wonder how I would get a black and silver theme to work? Perhaps with some gold trimming? Anyhow, that thread is in the near future.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


Add me - HAF 922 (Shipping to my house, should come in about three business days)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Justinmarcot*


how can i join this club?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubrales*


Please add me to the 932 owners list - thanks



Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


My HAF 932 arrived today and I've just finished migrating my gear so... Let me in!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrayFoxbr*


Hi! Add me!!!!
I'm from brazil. you guys don't know how hard it is to get one of these here.way too expensive(Shipping plus taxes...300US$)
But i'm really happy!Just painted the case











Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


can anyone link my name on first post with my pics?? they are on page 135



Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


sorry on page 335



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


Can you add me to the list. Got my haf a couple of weeks ago and been tinkering with it ever since.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Purostaff*


in!

how do you guy set up your fans? Right now I have all intake except for top 200mm fan, rear 120mm and PSU (80mm)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LilMan*


I asked on page 329 but I dont see my name on the list.. Maybe if I say Please? lol


Everyone that asked to be added has been!

Remember, you need to ask if you want in, this thread is really busy and that is the only way for me to do it! Thanks!

-Touge180SX


----------



## ahdubious

Hey all,
Just thought I'd put up a few pics of some work i've just finished on my 922.
I just got a new power supply and i figured it was a good opportunity to paint the interior. I also sleeved some of the psu cables. Hope u all like it


















before and after of the gpu cables










Etch primer coat










first coat of satin black










and after a few more






























































Yeah so i probably went a bit overboard with the pics but......

Next upgrade; two Asus 5870's when they're available


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
does anyone have a diagram of the LED on/off switch? i want to try to add another fan but i dont know which pins to use

Right here-http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=154804

This has all the info you need (thanks to LilMan)


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


Right here-http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=154804

This has all the info you need (thanks to LilMan)



this has nothing to do with the HAF led on/off switch








theres a switch next to the power button which turns the led on and off. only 2 out of the 6 pins are used...


----------



## doat

Does anyone know if you can fit a rad with 3 ultra kaze 3Ks in the haf 932? I plan on getting one soon and i could fit an ultra kaze above my mobo in my cm690 because of the 4 pin power connector on the mobo.


----------



## LilMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
this has nothing to do with the HAF led on/off switch








theres a switch next to the power button which turns the led on and off. only 2 out of the 6 pins are used...

ah HAF 922. I dont know where a diagram might be, but if you take a few pics of it we might be able to help you figure it out


----------



## Zoso77

No fancy water mod here, just an air rig, but I did just install a new Sapphire Radeon 5850. Beautiful card and fast...very happy, no problem with two monitors and still getting used to it, before I try a small overclock.

While I was at it, I installed two Enermax Apollish 120mm fans for some added bling. One in the front and one in the rear. I hesitated to replace the stock 140mm rear fan with the 120mm but in fact, for some reason my CPU temp went down a couple of degrees with the change. These fans have circular LED's with an on/off switch and a thermocouple wire to self adjust RPM. I put one thermocouple near the CPU and the other one in between my hard drives. The Apollish is fairly quiet and certainly draws your eye the way it bends the LED.


----------



## Zoso77

A couple more pics...


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Does anyone know if you can fit a rad with 3 ultra kaze 3Ks in the haf 932? I plan on getting one soon and i could fit an ultra kaze above my mobo in my cm690 because of the 4 pin power connector on the mobo.


Depends on the rad really, unless you are fitting something monstrous you should be fine. I've had a Swiftech rad with two 25mm fans and one 25mm shroud (vertically I mean) with room left so one 38mm should fit?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Depends on the rad really, unless you are fitting something monstrous you should be fine. I've had a Swiftech rad with two 25mm fans and one 25mm shroud (vertically I mean) with room left so one 38mm should fit?


Awesome, i plan on getting a haf and fitting a triple rad with 3 ultra kaze 3Ks.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoso77*


No fancy water mod here, just an air rig, but I did just install a new Sapphire Radeon 5850. Beautiful card and fast...very happy, no problem with two monitors and still getting used to it, before I try a small overclock.

While I was at it, I installed two Enermax Apollish 120mm fans for some added bling. One in the front and one in the rear. I hesitated to replace the stock 140mm rear fan with the 120mm but in fact, for some reason my CPU temp went down a couple of degrees with the change. These fans have circular LED's with an on/off switch and a thermocouple wire to self adjust RPM. I put one thermocouple near the CPU and the other one in between my hard drives. The Apollish is fairly quiet and certainly draws your eye the way it bends the LED.


That is a lovely shade of blue on the interior. I like black because it hides a multitude of sins.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Awesome, i plan on getting a haf and fitting a triple rad with 3 ultra kaze 3Ks.


Ah, I've looked at your worklog for the 690 and see why you might have been worried. The 932 has a ton of room up top, also there is a fair gap from the mobo tray to the side of the rad if you see what I mean.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Ah, I've looked at your worklog for the 690 and see why you might have been worried. The 932 has a ton of room up top, also there is a fair gap from the mobo tray to the side of the rad if you see what I mean.

Thanks for the info, +rep


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Does anyone know if you can fit a rad with 3 ultra kaze 3Ks in the haf 932? I plan on getting one soon and i could fit an ultra kaze above my mobo in my cm690 because of the 4 pin power connector on the mobo.


Im doing it








I had to mod a bit, bit I got Ultra Kaze fans and MCR Stackable rads on the top of my case.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Im doing it








I had to mod a bit, bit I got Ultra Kaze fans and MCR Stackable rads on the top of my case.


Exposed? I want to keep everything inside of my case i don't like the fans being on the top of the case and such.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Exposed? I want to keep everything inside of my case i don't like the fans being on the top of the case and such.


Nope, all internal
It would fit EASY with only one standard size rad. If you are looking at a Monsta, you are out of luck, that is NOT fitting, but my MCR 320 stacks fit. As I said though, with mild modding.


----------



## Mygaffer

So I recently procured a the power supplies from an Antec P190, the 650w and 550 watt that are used in tandem using Antec's "Neo-link" system, basically it just means that one psu is connected to the other so they both turn on when you turn on the system. The 650watt is for your mobo/cpu/gpu, and the 550 is for all your drives.

It looks like the HAF 932 has two places for a psu. Can I remove the water cooling bracket from one and put both those psu's in?

If so, I am buying this case for Christmas.


----------



## Nhb93

I don't see why not. That bracket is easily removed, so you could in theory, put two PSU's in the case easily. I'd say go for it. Make sure to take pics! This should look interesting.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Nope, all internal
It would fit EASY with only one standard size rad. If you are looking at a Monsta, you are out of luck, that is NOT fitting, but my MCR 320 stacks fit. As I said though, with mild modding.

I am looking to get this rad http://jab-tech.com/XSPC-RS360-BLACK...r-pr-4204.html


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


does anyone have a diagram of the LED on/off switch? i want to try to add another fan but i dont know which pins to use


In the 922, the top panel LED switch is a double pole, double throw switch. So if you look that up on net you'll find information on how those switches are set up (DPDT).

So there are two rows of 3 pins. I'll make an ASCII Diagram (Fannnncy). The "o" represents the pins and the 123AB is so I can identify the pins in my explanations...

1 2 3
o o o A
o o o B

So the middle pins (2A and 2B) are the center main connection. The position of the switch determines which pole to the left or right of "2" that gets connected. There are two isolated rows here, A and B (double pole) and the switch position determines which way the center pin is connected (double throw). When you look at the current switch wiring in the 922, the fan LED on/off control is connected this way (X represents the connected poles):

1 2 3
X X o A
o o o B

So when you click the switch, the connection goes between 1A and 2A. When you turn the switch "off", the connection is now 2A to 3A (or open).

What I did with my case... I took the switch leads from the transformer switch from my cathodes (the PCI plate switch) and soldered them to 1B and 2B. Now, my fan LEDs and my cathodes are both controlled from the same switch using the open pole that was available on it.

I don't know what the power rating is on the switch for what current flow it can handle so I don't know about running any loads through the switch itself (like a 12V lead). It might not be big enough to handle a lot of power through the switch. If you need to switch a heavy load via power, I recommend using a proper switch that is rated for the voltage and current flow you need as I don't think this switch is big enough to handle a lot.

Hope this helps


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I am looking to get this rad http://jab-tech.com/XSPC-RS360-BLACK...r-pr-4204.html


It will fit, not a problem, it is 1 mm thicker than my rad. And with minor I got 2 rads up there with Ultra Kaze fans. Infact I nearly got push/pull in there with 25mm normal Scythe fans, but was about 10mm light on space.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
It will fit, not a problem, it is 1 mm thicker than my rad. And with minor I got 2 rads up there with Ultra Kaze fans. Infact I nearly got push/pull in there with 25mm normal Scythe fans, but was about 10mm light on space.

Sweet thanks.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I don't see why not. That bracket is easily removed, so you could in theory, put two PSU's in the case easily. I'd say go for it. Make sure to take pics! This should look interesting.


Thanks, I am definitely going to buy it then.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


In the 922, the top panel LED switch is a double pole, double throw switch. So if you look that up on net you'll find information on how those switches are set up (DPDT).

So there are two rows of 3 pins. I'll make an ASCII Diagram (Fannnncy). The "o" represents the pins and the 123AB is so I can identify the pins in my explanations...

1 2 3
o o o A
o o o B

So the middle pins (2A and 2B) are the center main connection. The position of the switch determines which pole to the left or right of "2" that gets connected. There are two isolated rows here, A and B (double pole) and the switch position determines which way the center pin is connected (double throw). When you look at the current switch wiring in the 922, the fan LED on/off control is connected this way (X represents the connected poles):

1 2 3
X X o A
o o o B

*So when you click the switch, the connection goes between 1A and 2A. When you turn the switch "off", the connection is now 2A to 3A (or open).*

What I did with my case... I took the switch leads from the transformer switch from my cathodes (the PCI plate switch) and soldered them to 1B and 2B. Now, my fan LEDs and my cathodes are both controlled from the same switch using the open pole that was available on it.

I don't know what the power rating is on the switch for what current flow it can handle so I don't know about running any loads through the switch itself (like a 12V lead). It might not be big enough to handle a lot of power through the switch. If you need to switch a heavy load via power, I recommend using a proper switch that is rated for the voltage and current flow you need as I don't think this switch is big enough to handle a lot.

Hope this helps










wow great explanation. +rep
so with the bolded part.. technically i could wire 2 different colored LEDs or even "dual color" LEDs?
blue LED + to 1a, - to 2a
red LED + to 3a, - to 2a
that way i press the button and it switches colors?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Exposed? I want to keep everything inside of my case i don't like the fans being on the top of the case and such.


I hear you. I can't stand it when people do that. Especially with rads. That's what these HAF cases are for.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I am looking to get this rad http://jab-tech.com/XSPC-RS360-BLACK...r-pr-4204.html


Hey might I suggest, the RX360 instead?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


I hear you. I can't stand it when people do that. Especially with rads. That's what these HAF cases are for.









Hey might I suggest, the RX360 instead?


That is too expensive for me.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
wow great explanation. +rep
so with the bolded part.. technically i could wire 2 different colored LEDs or even "dual color" LEDs?
blue LED + to 1a, - to 2a
red LED + to 3a, - to 2a
that way i press the button and it switches colors?

With the way the fans were built, it has to close the circuit on both leads to turn the LED circuit on. There are a couple ways to do what you describe.

If you have two fans with the switch circuit in them (like the stock 922 red fan)... put the first fan LED switch leads on the 1A - 2A pins and the second fan on the 2B - 3B pins. That way, when the computer is on, you either have your red fan lit or your blue fan lit.

Now if you were using the switch to run low power through which I think would be fine with handling an LED only circuit... you could do this (I'm rotating the layout to make it easier to draw ASCII style yeahhhhhhh

Ground--<--Red LED---Resistor--- *1B*

+5V------------->---------------------- *2B*

Ground--<--Blue LED--Resistor---- *3B*

In this case... we are making a circuit for power to go through the middle pole and depending on switch position, it either lights the red or the blue LED. It is supplying power to that LED through the proper sized resistor (current limiter) so you need to put in the right size resistor depending on the LED you use (Handy LED Resistor Sizing Tool). This would be another way to leverage the existing switch up there. Instead of it being an on/off switch... it is now a color selector.

Oh and I put the resistor after the switch and not on the Voltage in side because the Red and Blue LEDs typically have different forward voltage ratings so you need to size them appropriately.

EDIT: Like I mentioned before, you could probably run actual power through the switch like off the 12V or 5V leads but I don't know what the current rating is for the switch (how much load amperage it can safely switch and keep isolated). If you are only using it for LEDs you are probably ok but I wouldn't run a lot of stuff through this little switch. This is why I only wired in existing switch circuits from other devices and not directly to a power source (the switch from the CCFL kit and the existing 922 Fan LED on/off control)


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
sweet thanks.

np


----------



## Paraleyes

I still don't get it. haha


----------



## TITAN_001

I'm getting this case for Christmas this year. I am not doing water cooling so I was wondering if I could put this rocker switch there and use it for turning on and off lights in the case.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=657

The only problem is I want the led on it in blue but the switch that is blue is silver and not blue and is about 4x as expensive. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TITAN_001* 
I'm getting this case for Christmas this year. I am not doing water cooling so I was wondering if I could put this rocker switch there and use it for turning on and off lights in the case.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=657

The only problem is I want the led on it in blue but the switch that is blue is silver and not blue and is about 4x as expensive. Looking for suggestions.

you can honestly do whatever you want. there are some electrical experts on here that will be able to help you wire it when it arrives =]

this will take a long time to wire the LED fans just so you know. your better off running them on all the time and getting a cold cathode and wiring that to the rocker switch


----------



## Paraleyes

Well if you're not doing water cooling, I'd get the 922. I don't know if it's already purchased.

I'd check out other places for those too. Coolerguys, Xoxide, Sidewinder Computers, etc. I actually like digi-key.com for that stuff. Also, anytime you are buying LEDs, blues are more expensive. As far as can you do it, that's up to you.


----------



## doat

Paraleyes i love the description you put for cooling in your system specs hahahahahah, "A [email protected] of fans"


----------



## mtbmike777

i'd say im worthy of this membership


----------



## Mokolodi1

lots of things to say- one, love the front panel, what fan controller is that? Is that some sort of liquid cooling thing with the window on the front? Also, is that a uv cold cathode at the bottom of your case?

p.s. love the toothbrush


----------



## TITAN_001

Can someone tell me the size of the hole on the top of the case?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Paraleyes i love the description you put for cooling in your system specs hahahahahah, "A [email protected] of fans"

Oh wow, I forgot that was there. ahhaha


----------



## MIH

Hey all.

My 932 mod continues, but got a little excited the other day when the CPU waterblock i wanted finally became available in Australia...so now I will be adding watercooling to my "to do list" (which gets longer all the time)....

Anyways, there are not many radiators available in Aus...so i am realistically left with the choice of PA 120.3 Triple Radiator (with 15mm spacing) or RX360 Radiator. My understanding is that the PA is slightly better at higher air flows than the RX 360 due to higher fpi and slightly reduced water flow restriction...but the G3/8th fittings maybe annoying.

I will be pairing with 3 Scyth S-Flex (1600rpm) fans and a MCP355 (DDC) pump with aftermarket top.

Advice on Rad choice would be much appreciated.

Thanks.

(PS if you interested in the other bits I will be using in the loop, check out my build log, as i don't want to double descriptions up)


----------



## jmcmtank

*Thermochill G3/8" to 1/2" Barb with O-Ring.*
Suppose you could have a hunt for them in your location.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Hey all.

My 932 mod continues, but got a little excited the other day when the CPU waterblock i wanted finally became available in Australia...so now I will be adding watercooling to my "to do list" (which gets longer all the time)....

Anyways, there are not many radiators available in Aus...so i am realistically left with the choice of PA 120.3 Triple Radiator (with 15mm spacing) or RX360 Radiator. My understanding is that the PA is slightly better at higher air flows than the RX 360 due to higher fpi and slightly reduced water flow restriction...but the G3/8th fittings maybe annoying.

I will be pairing with 3 Scyth S-Flex (1600rpm) fans and a MCP355 (DDC) pump with aftermarket top.

Advice on Rad choice would be much appreciated.

Thanks.

(PS if you interested in the other bits I will be using in the loop, check out my build log, as i don't want to double descriptions up)


I really like my RX360 in that I can run all six of my fans on low through my controller and get the same performance as I do when they're at full RPMs. Shhh... .. . Be vewy vewy quiet. It's Zombie season!

My fans are six Cooler Master R4s.


----------



## Mokolodi1

is it possible to get the leds out of an R4 fan? Also, how big are the leds, 3mm or 5mm?


----------



## Backslash

I love your fan configuration! 
I personally have the HAF 922, but I plan to do some mods like this as well.

Nice!


----------



## Firestrm

Add me to that list


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


is it possible to get the leds out of an R4 fan? Also, how big are the leds, 3mm or 5mm?


Probably -- you can buy them without LEDs though. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-061-_-Product


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


is it possible to get the leds out of an R4 fan? Also, how big are the leds, 3mm or 5mm?


Yes and they are 5mm


----------



## FloppyNL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


i'd say im worthy of this membership



















Nice toothbruth next to your PC







Nice case though







.


----------



## mtbmike777

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...t-black-n.html


----------



## mtbmike777

dup post


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestrm* 
Add me to that list



























































Added, welcome!


----------



## Weston

Nice rigs guys! Gettin mine for christmas!!

Weston


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hey all,
im posting in both here and the OCN water cooling for this update. I ahd a couple questions about what I was wanting brush on UV paint for. Well, here are my pics for the beginning of it. I would have more done, but I painted until I started going numb in my fingers, this is VERY meticulous work, and my hands shake (broke my hand REALLY bad forever ago, so now, it shakes).

I couldn't get the pic quality the way I wanted, either I was one handing the camera and the pic is blurry, or I 2 handed it and the flash kept going off.

Well, what do you think thus far?


----------



## ukic

My Haf 922, with megahalem push/pull 800rpm fans








http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/7865/heats.jpg


----------



## Firestrm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Added, welcome!


Mine's a 922 not a 932







will add new pics to my post later. new paint job on some parts


----------



## FalloutBoy

I've gotta say, I'm really happy with how this mods turning out. What do you think?




























More pics in my build log.


----------



## Mokolodi1

thats a pretty sic case...


----------



## GrayFoxbr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I've gotta say, I'm really happy with how this mods turning out. What do you think?

More pics in my build log.










AWESOME!!!! just beautiful, nice rig, amazing cable management.
The black and red color scheme rlz.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestrm*


Mine's a 922 not a 932







will add new pics to my post later. new paint job on some parts










Sorry bout that, fixed!


----------



## pberga88

I'll post pics hopefully this weekend; I got some UV LEDs from mouser and I'm putting them on a strip of neoprene and will hook them up to the psu; my cable management is ok but I prob won't let you guys see the other side  fully water cooled with triple radiator a broken fan controller (one knob is either on or off doesn't change the speed)....I owe my sweetmates a lot of helping me...and don't judge me on the graphics card just yet

@FalloutBoy very nicely done case; I tried to do something like that but I failed pretty horribly but its ok I still am happy with my computer


----------



## Xraven771

Image of my Coolermaster Haf setup -


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I've gotta say, I'm really happy with how this mods turning out. What do you think?




























More pics in my build log.










where'd the red hx1000 come from? i thought their color scheme was blue


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Fallout, very nice all around, but what caught my eye was the contrast differences. Like all the rear panel covers are red with black screws, but your 295 with its black mount has red screws, I love little details like that, really adds some character.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


where'd the red hx1000 come from? i thought their color scheme was blue


A while back FalloutBoy, Paraleyes and [email protected]'D were all collaborating on customizing the logo on the side of their power supplies to match the color scheme. There is actually a logo guideline PDF on the Corsair website that has the logos for their stuff that shows the details and rules for logo placement, etc.

FalloutBoy's build log has the logo discussion starting around here


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Fallout, very nice all around, but what caught my eye was the contrast differences. Like all the rear panel covers are red with black screws, but your 295 with its black mount has red screws, I love little details like that, really adds some character.


I know. He really went all out on that build. Good stuff.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Currently temp testing y system. I am runngin it for a couple hours in BIOS just to make sure everything is happy before I really start it up. Basically it is my final test on any water system. If all goes well, I will be doing more updates on my build log soon. Take care guys, more to follow


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


A while back FalloutBoy, Paraleyes and [email protected]'D were all collaborating on customizing the logo on the side of their power supplies to match the color scheme. There is actually a logo guideline PDF on the Corsair website that has the logos for their stuff that shows the details and rules for logo placement, etc.

FalloutBoy's build log has the logo discussion starting around here


That really is some level of detail, caught my eye immediately. Good stuff.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


where'd the red hx1000 come from? i thought their color scheme was blue




Paint FTW!!! Almost done


----------



## FalloutBoy

Thanks for the comments guys. Those are really making me want to go out and finish this thing!! Damn my lack of funds.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Paint FTW!!! Almost done


















Nice work, be sure to post some pics when your done.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thanks for the comments guys. Those are really making me want to go out and finish this thing!! Damn my lack of funds.
















Nice work, be sure to post some pics when your done.


what do you have left to do on it?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
what do you have left to do on it?

Completelly put it under water with 2 independent loops. Just about to start my first loop being CPU and mobo with 2 rads (parts bought and on thier way) and my second loop down the track will have 2 rads cooling my video cards of which I only have one right now. I'm waiting to see how the fermi goes before buying a second. I probably don't need the 4 rads [OVERKILL] but when I was first planning my build/attacked with modding mania, I wanted to see if I could fit them all in and still have it looking nice. Challenge accepted!


----------



## its my first time

I picked up a haf 932 today, silly quiestion probably but you see when fitting a dvd drive in the 5" bay, you unclip the front thing, but then there's a like a thing left with holes in (sorry I'm not technical







)

Is it meant to bend back or snap off?

I snapped it off, and I don't think I was meant to


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I've gotta say, I'm really happy with how this mods turning out. What do you think?




























More pics in my build log.










+1 rep to you dude.. sexy rig you got there... same theme as mine but i got Asus P7p55D with Blue all over.. hehehhe...


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I picked up a haf 932 today, silly quiestion probably but you see when fitting a dvd drive in the 5" bay, you unclip the front thing, but then there's a like a thing left with holes in (sorry I'm not technical







)

Is it meant to bend back or snap off?

I snapped it off, and I don't think I was meant to









Just read my post and it might not make much sense.

Basically on the 5.25" bays when you remove the bezel, there is a bit there which prevents you from inserting anything, is that meant to be folded up or snapped off?

I read the manual and all it shows i removing the bezel and then inserting the drive, it makes no reference to the bit in the way.

Thanks


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Just read my post and it might not make much sense.

Basically on the 5.25" bays when you remove the bezel, there is a bit there which prevents you from inserting anything, is that meant to be folded up or snapped off?

I read the manual and all it shows i removing the bezel and then inserting the drive, it makes no reference to the bit in the way.

Thanks


You should snap a photo of it and post it so we know what it is.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


You should snap a photo of it and post it so we know what it is.


Good idea.

i won't be able to do it until tomorrow though.

Are you able to think abck to when you inserted anything in the 5" bay, when you removed the front bezel there was something else there that was in the way?

edit: I found a pic that shows what I mean










You see bezel the guys removing, now look behind it and you see something else? My first reaction was to fold it back, but I ended up snapping it off.


----------



## MIGhunter

If you are talking about the plate with the holes in it, it is ment to be removed. If you are talking about the clip in the side by his finger, that's the thing that holds it in place and is ment to stay there.


----------



## headcase9

That's supposed to break off. My CM case had the same thing in the 5" slots and you just snap them off when you want to use the bay.

So no worries









Edit: agreed with MIG, obviously the clip should stay!


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


If you are talking about the plate with the holes in it, it is ment to be removed. If you are talking about the clip in the side by his finger, that's the thing that holds it in place and is ment to stay there.


I was talking about the plate with the holes.

Glad to hear that it's meant to snap off.

Wouldn't have been a major isue, but I like to keep my new things in good condition.

Anyway I'll be putting pics up tomorrow or today rather (it's nearly 4am here need to go bed)


----------



## MIGhunter

A lot of ppl remove them from all of the bays just to add more ventilation.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcase9*


That's supposed to break off. My CM case had the same thing in the 5" slots and you just snap them off when you want to use the bay.

So no worries









Edit: agreed with MIG, obviously the clip should stay!


Thanks for the confirmation it's helped my paranoia


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


A lot of ppl remove them from all of the bays just to add more ventilation.


I better get snapping then, I need all the ventilation I can get









I have to say i'm loving this case, I had a tidy build with my lian li, but this case makes cable management easy.

Oh and sorry for the amateur question, but the whole pc thing is new to me, this is only my second build.

I was into consoles, but I got fed up of jaggies and low res


----------



## wheth4400

I have been in the club for a while but have yet to post up any pics of my build, so here we go. Mods soon to come after the holidays I promise







Oh and sorry for the crappy pic's they are from my iphone.









This bad boy needs some love with some paint and better cable management








I know I have a couple LED's out :/








I took the red led stock fan a changed out the LED's for some blue ones.


----------



## JustinDD

Hey guys this is my first post. Hope I can join here even though I don't have a 932. Definitely have a lot more on my list of things to do with this but it will come with time. I saw someone use pantyhose as a intake filter so I used black ones for a filter on the front. I think it looks good. I think my sig should list everything I have in it. I have plans for a watercooling setup and also another GTX260 and another 6GB of ram. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## PC Gamer

I HAF to join this club lol. Anyways here is my HAF 922.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustinDD* 










What's that NZXT thing on your 5.25 drive bay?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecaftermath* 
What's that NZXT thing on your 5.25 drive bay?

Dude, yeah it is for fan controllers.


----------



## mtbmike777

more updates for me too


----------



## Sirrush

So I finally got my HAF 932, set it up, and had a hell of a time getting the side back on. I agree there is excellent cable management on this case, but my PSU has a whole lot of extra cables and I have no idea where I should put them. (currently i have them tucked underneath the drive bays). Of course, this is my very first build so I don't have any experience with cable management.

...Now that I've started talking about it I want to go and see how well I can rearrange them. Time to play with the wires some more


----------



## CatfishSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
more updates for me too


















































very nice rig. i love that like.. tight group of tubing. makes it look bad ass ! haha, very nice rig my friend. HAF FTW!


----------



## mtbmike777

cheers bub im pleased with it but shes not finished yet, 2 Heat Killer GTX285 water blocks
2 64GB SSD drives for RAID and a new B-Ray drive then i'll be happy


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustinDD* 
Hey guys this is my first post. Hope I can join here even though I don't have a 932. Definitely have a lot more on my list of things to do with this but it will come with time. I saw someone use pantyhose as a intake filter so I used black ones for a filter on the front. I think it looks good. I think my sig should list everything I have in it. I have plans for a watercooling setup and also another GTX260 and another 6GB of ram. Tell me what you think!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
I HAF to join this club lol. Anyways here is my HAF 922.

Both added, welcome!


----------



## Canon624

add me to the list. old pic is old with a phone but oh well. :\\


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canon624*


add me to the list. old pic is old with a phone but oh well. :\\











Added, welcome!


----------



## GAMERIG

Dudes, whoever looking case for new building or replace their old case.

I stopped by FRY'S store and saw it, I was like ***.

steal a deal!:









From FRYS.

Note: I hope this is not spams. I want to encourage others whoever looking new case.


----------



## GAMERIG

BTW: I was posted it in another thread. take a look this:










then feel free to add me this club!


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


BTW: I was posted it in another thread. take a look this:










then feel free to add me this club!


nice but you need some cable managment


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
nice but you need some cable managment









Of course I know that, this is my very third build. However I don't have any experience with cable management. in Past like 8 years ago, someone who helped me first built pc, they never told nor taught me how to setting the cable managements in rig. till this forums encourage me to fix the cable managements. I learning it from those people's feedback. Yesterday I did fix the cable management in my rig that improved after another thread for example.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Of course I know that, this is my very third build. However I don't have any experience with cable management. in Past like 8 years ago, someone who helped me first built pc, they never told nor taught me how to setting the cable managements in rig. till this forums encourage me to fix the cable managements. I learning it from those people's feedback. Yesterday I did fix the cable management in my rig that improved after another thread for example.

do you only have one stick of Ram?


----------



## jmcmtank

He has two sticks, curious myself so I enlarged the picture. I remember when 4Gb was a lot of memory!


----------



## Sirrush

Alright, took a bunch of pics of my case, with sides on and without. How's my cable management?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
BTW: I was posted it in another thread. take a look this:










then feel free to add me this club!

Added, welcome!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

is anyone yet to do a complete exterior and interior powder coat? i bought a HAF932 a few weeks ago and powder coater and myself talking about full powder coat inside and out while retaining the front bezel black and the top bezel black.
gonna go with a Candy Orange maybe with a bunch of the white LED XIGMATEK's.
any thought?


----------



## ecaftermath

Hi there.

Is it hard to take all the things inside the case to paint it? As well as putting it back on?

Like do you need to take out the drive bays and all?

What equipment would you need?
What types of paint bottles?

What else do I need to know?

I just got myself a Haf 932 and really not liking the back and interior colour..

Well I haven't received it yet..coming next week.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
is anyone yet to do a complete exterior and interior powder coat? i bought a HAF932 a few weeks ago and powder coater and myself talking about full powder coat inside and out while retaining the front bezel black and the top bezel black.
gonna go with a Candy Orange maybe with a bunch of the white LED XIGMATEK's.
any thought?

Sounds sweet, those XIGMATEK fans with the orange blades are cool







and candy Orange paint would look awesome


----------



## Loosenut

here is my setup now, I'm liking this case so far.


----------



## qazzaq2004

Just wanted to confirm what size fans you can replace the side intake fan with on the Haf 932, can it only be 120MM fans or can you put 140MM there too?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


do you only have one stick of Ram?


Man, Nah- I actually have two sticks of RAM. *2x 2GB RAM*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Added, welcome!


Million thanks!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


Hi there.

Is it hard to take all the things inside the case to paint it? As well as putting it back on?

Like do you need to take out the drive bays and all?

What equipment would you need?
What types of paint bottles?

What else do I need to know?

I just got myself a Haf 932 and really not liking the back and interior colour..

Well I haven't received it yet..coming next week.

Thanks in advance!


there should be a link to my miniature case painting guide on the OP


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004* 
Just wanted to confirm what size fans you can replace the side intake fan with on the Haf 932, can it only be 120MM fans or can you put 140MM there too?

You can replace it with 1-4 120mm fans or only one 140mm.


----------



## MM10X

my HAF 932...


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


Hi there.

Is it hard to take all the things inside the case to paint it? As well as putting it back on?

Like do you need to take out the drive bays and all?

What equipment would you need?
What types of paint bottles?

What else do I need to know?

I just got myself a Haf 932 and really not liking the back and interior colour..

Well I haven't received it yet..coming next week.

Thanks in advance!


Hey mate,
I just recently finished painting my 922 so i can't be entirely sure if they are the same but I would assume that they are quite similar. I regards to how hard is it to remove everything from the case?? It's not particularly hard, probably more time consuming. You should be fine with a phillips head screw driver and a bit of know how. The 5.25" tooless locks are a little tricky to remove. You'll need to pull forward on the left hand edge of the lock whilst sliding it backwards (You'll know what i mean when your looking at it). Also be careful not to loose the springs behind the lock. Bezels and things like that should just be a matter of finding any screws or notched tabs holding it in place and either unscrewing them or push/pulling the tabs out of their notches to allow it to slide out. The drive bays just pop out obviously and putting everything back together is just working your way backwards. I regards to what paint equipment you need; I just used can pressure packs including the colour i wanted (in my case a Satin Black) and an etch primer (this may be called something different depending on where you are, but basically its a primer which will adhere to bare metal well). You'll need medium to fine grades of sanding paper for roughing up the metal surface; masking tape, some newspaper etc for masking anything you don't want painted and some methylated spirits for cleaning everything down before you begin painting. When your ready to paint, remember, lots of light coats is the way to go, not just a couple of thick ones. This is by no means a very comprehensive guide, I just thought i'd share my experiences with you. I'm sorry I don't have pictures for all the steps but here are some in case it helps to give you an idea of what your doing and what is possible









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post7829490

Also, try a google search on something like "case painting guide", or even within this forum. you should find something helpfull
Good luck mate and keep us posted with how you went


----------



## sosikwitit

The AMD Dragon version of the 932 looks great and much better than the original (to me anyways) but is missing a black interior,Folks interested in picking this up should take a good look at that before pulling the trigger


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


Hi there.

Is it hard to take all the things inside the case to paint it? As well as putting it back on?

Like do you need to take out the drive bays and all?

What equipment would you need?
What types of paint bottles?

What else do I need to know?

I just got myself a Haf 932 and really not liking the back and interior colour..

Well I haven't received it yet..coming next week.

Thanks in advance!


check out my build. its sure different from the black although it needs to be updated. i need LEDs!


----------



## chanman87

just joined the crew a few weeks ago when TigerDirectCanada got it for $108+Tax
doing minor upgrades
just got a Sapphire HD5850 card but not in the pics yet

please give some suggestions for my cable management


----------



## Blameless

I just got my system installed in my new HAF 932 earlier this week, and overall I'm really liking the case. There are certainly some issues with it: cable management could be better, the front panel wires/cables are a bit tedious to route and getting all the fans pluged in without power cables everywhere was a bit tricky. However, these things are to be expected, and the ventilation is far better than my P182.

I think I may be able to get 4.22GHz stable on my CPU with the reduction in temps.

I'll update with pictures soon.


----------



## Canon624

updated pic with my new 850HX. still waiting on my other 260.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


Hi there.

Is it hard to take all the things inside the case to paint it? As well as putting it back on?


All you need is:

Pop rivet gun. $20, or $30 for a good one.
Pack of 1/8" rivets
1/8" Drill Bit
Cordless drill is always a bonus, but you can drill them out with a dremel just as easily. If you use a dremel, it can help to break the bit in half before hand.
Quote:



Like do you need to take out the drive bays and all?


No, if you are good with a shakey can, or if you can follow the directions on the can, you can just tape off whatever area you are not painting. I would recommend doing that if you are going to be painting the interior black and not doing some elaborate paint scheme.

Quote:



What equipment would you need?


All you need is a single painters prep pad and the paint you are going to use.

Quote:



What types of paint bottles?


Rustoleum SATIN Black matches the exterior color almost perfectly.

Quote:



What else do I need to know?


You DO NOT need to use primer. The surfaces inside your case are primed from the factory. Definitely use a prep pad though. Even that alone can eliminate most contaminants such as skin oils. Then wipe it down or blow it off with air. Just don't continue to handle it with bare hands.

If you are planning on taking the case apart to paint it, I would definitely recommend washing it with dish soap and rinsing it completely. This will eliminate any oils from your hands. Also wearing some gloves will protect it from getting contaminated again. Make sure you don't have any water drops left sitting inside anywhere. Of course that is the cheap way. They do make prep wipes that will do the same thing.

The main thing is ventalation. It needs to be done in a garage or outside and you will likely not be happy with the results if you paint it in the cold weather. You can sometimes get away with it if the paint can is warm and then you set/hang everything inside a spare room to dry. Keep in mind that even drying paint can be pretty overwhelming.

This is what I'm talking about when I say prep pad.


----------



## Nhb93

Well let me just say on behalf of the other HAF painters and modders that Paraleyes is often out of his mind, though his instructions are very good. I just used two coats of Krylon flat black and then two more of Flat Black paint. No taking it apart, and it was my first time doing any work on a computer that in depth. Sorry I don't have pictures, but I can tell you it came out very nice. Sure Satin would have matched the exterior, but I just wanted it to look solid colored all around. Next case will definitely be painted from the manufacturer.


----------



## Genma

Add me to the HAF 922 list! Plus I'm new here too!


----------



## WrxSTI

Hello guys, I'm new here and about to get a HAF 932 as a nice Xmas present for myself, so I'm thinking on doing the paint job, and I'm wondering, would it be possible or maybe even better to use an electric hand sander; like this:








I have a similar one at home and I was thinking of just attaching 180 grit sandpaper on it and sanding the case with that, I think it would be even better than hand sanding as it would turn out even, no? What do you think?
Thanks

P.S. I'm thinking of a green lighting set-up, and I can't make up my mind between these two fans:
http://www.logisyscomputer.com/views...GN&DID=COOLDEV
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Antec-TriCoo...item2c52096965

The Antec seems to have better Airflow and less noise but I've heard otherwise, any ideas?


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WrxSTI* 
Hello guys, I'm new here and about to get a HAF 932 as a nice Xmas present for myself, so I'm thinking on doing the paint job, and I'm wondering, would it be possible or maybe even better to use an electric hand sander; like this:








I have a similar one at home and I was thinking of just attaching 180 grit sandpaper on it and sanding the case with that, I think it would be even better than hand sanding as it would turn out even, no? What do you think?
Thanks

you really dont need to sand that much. i scuffed the metal pieces with 400 grit and the plastic with 800 grit(the 400 would make gouges in the plastic )


----------



## WrxSTI

OK then a couple of questions if you don't mind:

1. Should I sand every nook and cranny? How do you sand in corners and tight spots, some tool or just reach as good as you can? Hard drive cages in particular.
2. What grit should I use?
3. Should I use self-etching primer?
4. How many layers of primer, and should I sand inbetween layers?
5. How many layers of paint?
6. If I want it to be scratch-resistant, do I need to apply clear-coat?
7. If I apply clear-coat, will it be glossy, because I want it to be matte (flat) black?

That's all I can think of for now, I'm sure I'll run into more issues when I start. I know I'm making a big deal out of this it's just that, I've never painted something this delicate apart from a motorcycle exhaust where I only did one layer of some cheapo paint and that came off with the first wash, so I'd really hate to mess up my brand new case, I'm sure you'll understand.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Nhb93

I painted mine with Krylon Flat Black, 2 coats primer, 2 coats paint, and just a little light sanding in general areas. I didn't take it apart or anything, and I certainly didn't get every inch. Self Etching primer would eliminate the need I believe for sanding. Clear coat does add a slight shine, which is why I tested it on the 3.5" bay adapter before the actual case. You can try it for yourself to see if you like it. Have fun with the painting!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I painted mine with Krylon Flat Black, 2 coats primer, 2 coats paint, and just a little light sanding in general areas. I didn't take it apart or anything, and I certainly didn't get every inch. *Self Etching primer would eliminate the need I believe for sanding.* Clear coat does add a slight shine, which is why I tested it on the 3.5" bay adapter before the actual case. You can try it for yourself to see if you like it. Have fun with the painting!

i agree with the bold. i didnt sand on the bare metal. i just used metal primer. use a fine grit sandpaper lets say...600 or more? on the plastic to make sure the paint sticks. other than that i think primers can be over rated


----------



## WrxSTI

I see...Aren't all the plastic parts already black? If I want to keep them black there aren't any plastic parts I should touch then I assume. What is there, expansion holders, hdd slots, 5.25" buttons, it's all already black.

I still think I'll dismantle it to be able to paint everything precisely, I have an attic where it's pretty warm so I'll just hang everything on a washing line and give it a few hours between each coat(or whatever it says on the tin)...Probably going to go with the Dupli-Color line, so I'll need what, 2 cans of primer, 2 - maybe 3 cans of paint? Or more?

I'll skip the clear coat then. I assume the more layers of paint the more resistant the paint is to scratches etc.? I'd like it to last, preferably as long as the case


----------



## FalloutBoy

It will be hard but the longer you leave it after you've painted it (without putting it back together) the harder the paint will dry and be to scratch. I left mine for just over a day or 2 in the sun and while its not bad, I'm gonna leave future paint jobs for around a week.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WrxSTI* 
OK then a couple of questions if you don't mind:

1. Should I sand every nook and cranny? How do you sand in corners and tight spots, some tool or just reach as good as you can? Hard drive cages in particular.
2. What grit should I use?
3. Should I use self-etching primer?
4. How many layers of primer, and should I sand inbetween layers?
5. How many layers of paint?
6. If I want it to be scratch-resistant, do I need to apply clear-coat?
7. If I apply clear-coat, will it be glossy, because I want it to be matte (flat) black?

That's all I can think of for now, I'm sure I'll run into more issues when I start. I know I'm making a big deal out of this it's just that, I've never painted something this delicate apart from a motorcycle exhaust where I only did one layer of some cheapo paint and that came off with the first wash, so I'd really hate to mess up my brand new case, I'm sure you'll understand.

Thanks again for the help

Don't use sandpaper man. That's just going to take off the factory primer and force you to use primer. Self etching primer is for when you are shaping bondo over metal. It is not necessary and needs to be sanded in fact before painting. Just use a scotch brite pad or painter's prep pad. That is like a rough sponge and it will allow you to get into all the corners. The whole idea there is to get rid of all the contaminants before painting. It is already primed and smooth from the factory. A single pad is all you need.

Yes, clear coat will shine. Make sure you test the difference between a satin finish and a flat black finish. A satin finish will have a much more durable finish than flat. There are some special clear coats that do not shine, but they are specialty and cost a lot at auto paint shops. Engine enamel can also be a good choice for a durable paint and it's really not that much more expensive.

Apply as many coats as you want. Small coats and many about 20 minutes to and hour apart is best.

Also check out my post a few posts back for more information.


----------



## Paraleyes

I am excited to share that my Motherboard Mod is in the finals for 2009! If you have seen and like my mods, please take a moment and visit the following link and *type "paraleyes" to vote* and help me win in this section of the voting process. This final part of the voting process is based on popularity, so I really do need your help! It will just take a minute!

The other finalist essentially put a sticker on his keyboard, however he is a young buck and likely well networked in the cyber world. Thanks for the help!

VOTE BELOW!!!


YouTube- Final Showdown - Cat-04 [Vote Now]





If you have not seen my MB mods, you can check them out in my sig.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WrxSTI* 
I see...Aren't all the plastic parts already black? If I want to keep them black there aren't any plastic parts I should touch then I assume. What is there, expansion holders, hdd slots, 5.25" buttons, it's all already black.

I still think I'll dismantle it to be able to paint everything precisely, I have an attic where it's pretty warm so I'll just hang everything on a washing line and give it a few hours between each coat(or whatever it says on the tin)...Probably going to go with the Dupli-Color line, so I'll need what, 2 cans of primer, 2 - maybe 3 cans of paint? Or more?

I'll skip the clear coat then. I assume the more layers of paint the more resistant the paint is to scratches etc.? I'd like it to last, preferably as long as the case









many people paint the plastic accent colors. if you look at my haf i painted the whole thing. i paint by doing many light coats about 15 minutes apart. so lets say..
primer-15minutes-primer-15minutes-primer
then ill go ATLEAST 24 hours before doing the normal paint. this is if i even use a primer but it really depends if that piece is going to get worn or not. clear coat drips easily and requires a long time for your normal paint to be dried until it can be applied. the longer you wait the less chance there is of cracking.

this case didnt take that much paint for me. to paint the whole thing except the side panels i used 1 can plastic primer. 1 can metal primer. 2 cans base color. 2 cans accent color(i really wanted my accent color to "pop")


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genma* 
Add me to the HAF 922 list! Plus I'm new here too!

Added, welcome!


----------



## its my first time

Hi guys I've got a little problem.

as you know there is a hole underneath the motherbaord to alloow easy removal of the cpu cooler backplate.

the only thing is mine can't remove.

iv;e atatched a pic and if you look towards the bottom (ignore my tape







) you'll see that the backplate isn't inline with the hole totally so you can't just remove it.

The backplate goes down further so if you try and pull it out the metal stops it.

Is this normal? Is it not meant to be easier.

My motherboard is installed correctly, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to screw it in.

But should the hole be lined up with the backplate, mine isn't, the only way to remove it is remove the motherbaord.


----------



## Loosenut

hmm, wondering why I didnt get added yet. o well great case regardless.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Hi guys I've got a little problem.

as you know there is a hole underneath the motherbaord to alloow easy removal of the cpu cooler backplate.

the only thing is mine can't remove.

iv;e atatched a pic and if you look towards the bottom (ignore my tape







) you'll see that the backplate isn't inline with the hole totally so you can't just remove it.

The backplate goes down further so if you try and pull it out the metal stops it.

Is this normal? Is it not meant to be easier.

My motherboard is installed correctly, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to screw it in.

But should the hole be lined up with the backplate, mine isn't, the only way to remove it is remove the motherbaord.

I believe the HAF was designed with INTEL sockets in mind. Its an unfortunate design flaw, i have seen others have the same problem while running AMD.


----------



## chanman87

have the same issue AMD AM2+ user
but not an avid cpu cooler changer, so it works fine for me


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
is anyone yet to do a complete exterior and interior powder coat? i bought a HAF932 a few weeks ago and powder coater and myself talking about full powder coat inside and out while retaining the front bezel black and the top bezel black.
gonna go with a Candy Orange maybe with a bunch of the white LED XIGMATEK's.
any thought?

I did a complete powder coating of the case and side panels for my build but went with a satin black to match the plastic bezel components. For the coating, I had to basically take off the galvanizing to ensure the coating would stick properly but only sanded the existing powder coated surfaces. I was warned by the coater that they may get a flaw on the existing coated surfaces but I went for it anway and it turned out fine. If you are really concerned you may get a bubble or flaw on the existing coated surfaces, you would have to strip that coating off.

It does do a nice job when finished and unique color coating would be cool. Most powder coaters charge extra for custom color runs (setup charge) and will charge for the powder too if they don't stock it. I snuck mine in with an existing planned run of black so there was no setup charge to do it - $65CDN and it was alllllll done (case screws, panels, case, PCI cover plates, some mesh material I did up, custom aluminum panels I fabricated, etc).


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
I believe the HAF was designed with INTEL sockets in mind. Its an unfortunate design flaw, i have seen others have the same problem while running AMD.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chanman87* 
have the same issue AMD AM2+ user
but not an avid cpu cooler changer, so it works fine for me

Thanks guys, a real shame.

But at least I know it's not me being stupid.


----------



## murat

My coolerMaster Haf 932


----------



## its my first time

That is real nice murat.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I did a complete powder coating of the case and side panels for my build but went with a satin black to match the plastic bezel components. For the coating, I had to basically take off the galvanizing to ensure the coating would stick properly but only sanded the existing powder coated surfaces. I was warned by the coater that they may get a flaw on the existing coated surfaces but I went for it anway and it turned out fine. If you are really concerned you may get a bubble or flaw on the existing coated surfaces, you would have to strip that coating off.

It does do a nice job when finished and unique color coating would be cool. Most powder coaters charge extra for custom color runs (setup charge) and will charge for the powder too if they don't stock it. I snuck mine in with an existing planned run of black so there was no setup charge to do it - $65CDN and it was alllllll done (case screws, panels, case, PCI cover plates, some mesh material I did up, custom aluminum panels I fabricated, etc).

HAFenvy,

your machine looks good and i am well aware of the procedure to coat this thing, the main thing i was interested in was has anyone done a powder coat of the exterior other then the standard black...
seems thats all that people do anymore, black/blue, black/red, black/green but everyone does the exact same things to their cases, they go straight to paint and doing it in black.
i know some friends of mine said, dont get a HAF, everyone has one now. well this might be true, but who has a full powder coat in Super Mirror Orange or Jollipop Copper Orange or Candy Orange or heck even the popular Candy Red? as far as i can tell no one, that is what is going to set mine apart from everyone else.
my coater is finishing up on some drag banshee frames and extended swing arms and should be free after the first of the yr. so at 50.00USD i can wait till he is free... plus i am undecided if im going to do a AMD or Intel build...

Xtreme


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WrxSTI* 
I see...Aren't all the plastic parts already black? If I want to keep them black there aren't any plastic parts I should touch then I assume. What is there, expansion holders, hdd slots, 5.25" buttons, it's all already black.

I still think I'll dismantle it to be able to paint everything precisely, I have an attic where it's pretty warm so I'll just hang everything on a washing line and give it a few hours between each coat(or whatever it says on the tin)...Probably going to go with the Dupli-Color line, so I'll need what, 2 cans of primer, 2 - maybe 3 cans of paint? Or more?

I'll skip the clear coat then. I assume the more layers of paint the more resistant the paint is to scratches etc.? I'd like it to last, preferably as long as the case









If you have a drill and bit, you already have the tools you need for disassembly. It makes painting much easier and putting it back together is as basic as it comes...using pull rivets is a fun and rewarding way of launching your custom build.

As for paint, you can either move to Florida like me (80 today) or hang shower curtains in your garage or patio with a space heater (careful) and make your own spray booth. You will get a good bit of dust in between coats and I wiped mine down with a tack cloth (slightly damp). Plan to mess up at least once. Let it dry, sand away the boo boo and start over.

Most importantly, the drying time between coats is a perfect opportunity for a malted beverage while you admire your work.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoso77* 
If you have a drill and bit, you already have the tools you need for disassembly. It makes painting much easier and putting it back together is as basic as it comes...using pull rivets is a fun and rewarding way of launching your custom build.

As for paint, you can either move to Florida like me (80 today) or hang shower curtains in your garage or patio with a space heater (careful) and make your own spray booth. You will get a good bit of dust in between coats and I wiped mine down with a tack cloth (slightly damp). *Plan to mess up at least once. Let it dry, sand away the boo boo and start over.

Most importantly, the drying time between coats is a perfect opportunity for a malted beverage while you admire your work.







*









Well said. +rep.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
hmm, wondering why I didnt get added yet. o well great case regardless.

If you asked before and I missed you, sorry bout that! Added now, welcome!


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Don't use sandpaper man. That's just going to take off the factory primer and force you to use primer. Self etching primer is for when you are shaping bondo over metal. It is not necessary and needs to be sanded in fact before painting. Just use a scotch brite pad or painter's prep pad. That is like a rough sponge and it will allow you to get into all the corners. The whole idea there is to get rid of all the contaminants before painting. It is already primed and smooth from the factory. A single pad is all you need.

Yes, clear coat will shine. Make sure you test the difference between a satin finish and a flat black finish. A satin finish will have a much more durable finish than flat. There are some special clear coats that do not shine, but they are specialty and cost a lot at auto paint shops. Engine enamel can also be a good choice for a durable paint and it's really not that much more expensive.

Apply as many coats as you want. Small coats and many about 20 minutes to and hour apart is best.

Also check out my post a few posts back for more information.

I didn't realise the 932 is already primed. I have a 922 which is just bare metal inside.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
HAFenvy,

your machine looks good and i am well aware of the procedure to coat this thing, the main thing i was interested in was has anyone done a powder coat of the exterior other then the standard black...
seems thats all that people do anymore, black/blue, black/red, black/green but everyone does the exact same things to their cases, they go straight to paint and doing it in black.

<SNIP>

Xtreme

Thanks... for some interesting viewing, check out the work by Marcus who is in the UK, he does powder coating and has done some cool colors and really nice work to give you an idea - including a Bright Orange one which looks cool. His show & tell thread is HERE


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Hi guys I've got a little problem.

as you know there is a hole underneath the motherbaord to alloow easy removal of the cpu cooler backplate.

the only thing is mine can't remove.

iv;e atatched a pic and if you look towards the bottom (ignore my tape







) you'll see that the backplate isn't inline with the hole totally so you can't just remove it.

The backplate goes down further so if you try and pull it out the metal stops it.

Is this normal? Is it not meant to be easier.

My motherboard is installed correctly, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to screw it in.

But should the hole be lined up with the backplate, mine isn't, the only way to remove it is remove the motherbaord.

It's the same way on my Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board.


----------



## chanman87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSpark* 
It's the same way on my Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board.

too bad man
i guess CM used a really bad reference design for cutting their cpu hole

but i assure u this case will def pwn all others
i actually regret ever thinking of getting a Antec1200 over this case

luckily my dad is the one that uses it and not me
XD

i'm actually concidering purchasing another one once the price drops a bit
hopefully during boxing day
then i can order from NCIX
hehehheheh


----------



## Malus

Hi everyone, I have an HAF 932 and I'm loving it.









Made a little paintjob on it too and working on a window mod too atm. Check out some pics!


----------



## doat

Very nice paint job


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

looks good, like the front with the yellow and black, very nice.

well today i took 2 pieces from an old Ultra Aluminus case that i had and took them to the powder coater. he is going to do a chemical strip of the 2 panels and powder coat both of them in 2 different orange colors so i will have test pieces so i can make sure i like the colors. i am doing either Bright Orange RAL 2009 like Marcus did to one of his http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-blue-haf.html
the other color he's gonna do for me is Super Mirror Orange. between the 2 i will decide which looks better with the 12 XIGMATEK's im going with. once i decide on a color im going to do the needed mods to the case and then send it all out. keep you all posted once i get it all going.

Xtreme


----------



## murky44

Can I be in the club?


----------



## groundzero9

Not sure if it's been posted in here before but fan filters for the side panel do exist. I found them here. A bit expensive though


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahdubious*


I didn't realise the 932 is already primed. I have a 922 which is just bare metal inside.


OKAY EVERYONE, IT IS NOT BARE METAL FROM THE FACTORY. AND IT DOES NOT NEED TO BE PRIMED!

Take some sand paper to it and you will see the metal. I know it looks like it is, but it is not. If that was bare aluminum, your hands would turn black from handling it and you would leave fingerprints all over the place. Trust me. I used to work with different metals every day.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malus*


Hi everyone, I have an HAF 932 and I'm loving it.









Made a little paintjob on it too and working on a window mod too atm. Check out some pics!




















WOW! Really clever paint scheme! I'd like to see more of what you do with that one! Very cool!







And REP+!


----------



## harrison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malus*


Hi everyone, I have an HAF 932 and I'm loving it.









Made a little paintjob on it too and working on a window mod too atm. Check out some pics!




































it about time for the yellow and black haf.








i was thinking about doing mine like bumble bee. nice work


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murat*


My coolerMaster Haf 932


SWEEEET case mods, just one thing... how does the video card connect with the monitor???? I'm sure there isn't enouph room for an adapter in there is there...









By the way, sweet paint job Malus


----------



## Moleboy

Just got my HAF 932 today to replace my POS Antec 900...damn I hated that thing...

Can someone tell me what the +P and -P LEDS are? I have no idea where the hell to connect them too...(In the process of transferring my computer over =D

*May I be added to the club?*


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murky44*


Can I be in the club?




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moleboy*


Just got my HAF 932 today to replace my POS Antec 900...damn I hated that thing...

Can someone tell me what the +P and -P LEDS are? I have no idea where the hell to connect them too...(In the process of transferring my computer over =D

*May I be added to the club?*


Both added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moleboy*


Just got my HAF 932 today to replace my POS Antec 900...damn I hated that thing...

Can someone tell me what the +P and -P LEDS are? I have no idea where the hell to connect them too...(In the process of transferring my computer over =D

*May I be added to the club?*


Those need to be connected to your motherboard. It is the LED that is in the top front of the case. It lights up with the power is on. Look it up in your manual where it says, "Front Panel Connectors" and it will list all those out for you. If you don't have your manual, you can get it online at the manufacturers site.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moleboy*


Can someone tell me what the +P and -P LEDS are? I have no idea where the hell to connect them too...(In the process of transferring my computer over =D


Should be your power and hard drive activity LEDs. Check your motherboard manual and see where they should be plugged in. They're in the same place you plug the power/reset wires etc.


----------



## Heatkiller

here mine haf 932







half way done


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heatkiller*


here mine haf 932







half way done





















great job man


----------



## Paraleyes

I like how you salvaged that other window. Very cool! But man! -Get those fans inside your case. Uuugh! There should be plenty of room for push/pull with that rad above your MB.


----------



## iSpark

Yes! I also like what you did with that smaller window!
Nice!


----------



## WrxSTI

So, it's finally here! A big bad Christmas present for me(by myself):



I haven't opened it yet, and I am holding off -barely... but, the box is very tempting, I was supposed to open it on Xmas but, that's another 8 days...urgh, it's killing me! I can't wait, I HAF to put it under the knife, first thing tommorow morning, before I wake up...I mean, before I wash my teeth, or my face, for that matter...yes... must do it... and I must go to sleep early tonight to resist...opening....gahhh... IT... it's calling me









Pics tommorow... I know I'll feel guilty about this but this is torture, seeing that box in the corner of the room, no one would be able to resist this am I right? Tell me y'all would also open it and not wait, it'll make me feel less bad, be honest now









Oh yes, count me in the club btw.


----------



## MADMAX22

Mine will be here monday. Couldnt resist the deal they had at the egg.

Heatkiller yours looks great, I wish they came stock with the black interior.


----------



## eseb1

Hi, I just got my 922, could you add me to the list? Thanks. I'll post pics when I find my usb cable, lol.


----------



## deathshad

received my haf932 a few days ago and running 5-10 degrees cooler







i would definitely be honored to be added to the list


----------



## bvanga

Here is my HAF 932....


----------



## Heatkiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
great job man

thx man ^^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
I like how you salvaged that other window. Very cool! But man! -Get those fans inside your case. Uuugh! There should be plenty of room for push/pull with that rad above your MB.

its will be very tight & a few MM away from MB cos RAD is fesser 240 top mount

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSpark* 
Yes! I also like what you did with that smaller window!

thx man ^^

Heatkiller yours looks great, I wish they came stock with the black interior.

thx man ^^


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

just ordered mine less than 5 minutes ago







119.00 shipped. Can't beat that.


----------



## Heatkiller

here mine 240 & 360 fesser Setup in haf ^^ push & pull

360 front mount










240 top mount










lights up ^^




























Switched to Classified Mobo ^^










More too come when all parts arrive ^^
will do a final show down


----------



## ez12a

My 922


----------



## GAMERIG

I am glad that you guys join this HAF family!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *murat* 
My coolerMaster Haf 932

Man! Thats awesome built and custom.. I am envy of you and beast HAF. REP+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathshad* 
received my haf932 a few days ago and running 5-10 degrees cooler







i would definitely be honored to be added to the list









Congrats, you purchased it. I bet you will love it. However I can't wait to see your built rig soon!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bvanga* 
Here is my HAF 932....

Your rig set up and cable management are so perfect! Rep+

I want to know where you get green light?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heatkiller* 
here mine 240 & 360 fesser Setup in haf ^^









lights up ^^











your rig is soo beautiful set up.. Mm.. where you get black curl with PVC tube?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
My 922

Wow, I admire your set up in rig. Your cable management is pure & clean! Rep+

Yes I love HAF 922.


----------



## ckybam3

Ok so i put some foam pads on all of the fans of the stock fans that come with the HAF since i get this vibrating noise and i still get the noise but it comes off and on. Anyone else have this problem or know how i can fix the vibration?


----------



## deathshad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
Ok so i put some foam pads on all of the fans of the stock fans that come with the HAF since i get this vibrating noise and i still get the noise but it comes off and on. Anyone else have this problem or know how i can fix the vibration?


i have had no vibrating noise problems with the stock fans.


----------



## HAFenvy

I didn't have any vibration problems either but it may be coming from places you think is the fan but might be something else. Double check the plastic bezel for tightness, check the 5.25in Bay catches and look for any possible cables that are just close enough to something to possibly vibrate against something else when the system is fired up (it is amazing how wind from a fan can make a simple little wire somewhere tap against the case and annoy the heck out of you.)


----------



## Deano12345

@ckybam3 : I had the same problem with my top fan,it just wasn't tightened all the way which was causing a little play between the fans and the case,that might be your problem.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
Ok so i put some foam pads on all of the fans of the stock fans that come with the HAF since i get this vibrating noise and i still get the noise but it comes off and on. Anyone else have this problem or know how i can fix the vibration?

My #[email protected]&ing hard drive vibrates at times but its been moved to the 5.25" bays. I just press my finger on it and it stops. I'll be fixing that soon too.

My advice to atleast find the vibration is to listen carefully to your case and just put one finger on things like the PSU and fans one at a time. Apply a small amount of preasure to. When you touch the thing vibrating, the noise should stop.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WrxSTI* 
So, it's finally here! A big bad Christmas present for me(by myself):



I haven't opened it yet, and I am holding off -barely... but, the box is very tempting, I was supposed to open it on Xmas but, that's another 8 days...urgh, it's killing me! I can't wait, I HAF to put it under the knife, first thing tommorow morning, before I wake up...I mean, before I wash my teeth, or my face, for that matter...yes... must do it... and I must go to sleep early tonight to resist...opening....gahhh... IT... it's calling me









Pics tommorow... I know I'll feel guilty about this but this is torture, seeing that box in the corner of the room, no one would be able to resist this am I right? Tell me y'all would also open it and not wait, it'll make me feel less bad, be honest now









Oh yes, count me in the club btw.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Hi, I just got my 922, could you add me to the list? Thanks. I'll post pics when I find my usb cable, lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathshad* 
received my haf932 a few days ago and running 5-10 degrees cooler







i would definitely be honored to be added to the list









All added, welcome!


----------



## WrxSTI

Coolermaster have definitely stepped up their build quality since the 2006 Stacker that was my previous case. I just swapped my parts over into the HAF and I am very pleased with what I see so far. Thumbscrew panels = no more rattling noises and panels that travel 1/2", front panel where the mic plug actually works, interior finish that won't cut the isolation from your PSU (really sharp edges on that Stacker), feels WAY more sturdy, it's like a whole different company. The only thing I don't quite get is the tool-less 5.25" system, is it only supposed to be on one side? When it locks the DVD-drive in it still travels some because it isn't clamped down from the right side (or am I supposed to put screws there - though that would defeat the purpose?)


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Did I get added yet? Didn't see my name just glancing and my net is being slow right now.

Just bought mine today on newegg and it has been shipped!


----------



## Nhb93

Deano's avatar made me think. No one has yet to paint the OCN Flame on their case like that? It would look awesome.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Deano's avatar made me think. No one has yet to paint the OCN Flame on their case like that? It would look awesome.


i plan on painting my side panel purple and then applying the ocn sticker. paint it white and then remove the sticker


----------



## ez12a

whoops, forgot to mention i'd like to be added as well.

i've since installed two CM Smoke (non LED) colored 120mm fans on the side. even at low speed with my nexus fan controller they do make a low hum. At high speed they're easily noticeable.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrysisForever* 
Did I get added yet? Didn't see my name just glancing and my net is being slow right now.

Just bought mine today on newegg and it has been shipped!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
whoops, forgot to mention i'd like to be added as well.

i've since installed two CM Smoke (non LED) colored 120mm fans on the side. even at low speed with my nexus fan controller they do make a low hum. At high speed they're easily noticeable.

Both added, welcome!


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Both added, welcome!










thanks







This is actually my first club i've been added on, I gave up trying to be added to the bloodrage/stacker830 ones lol.


----------



## criminal

Here is mine:


----------



## Salami991

Did a different angled shot so you don't have to see my bad cable management:


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salami991* 
Did a different angled shot so you don't have to see my bad cable management:

Maybe you should have tilted it too so that we couldn't see all the cables at the bottom


----------



## Celeras

What do you guys have in your expansion bays? I feel like I'm putting this puppy to waste with only a single dvd







Suggestions welcome, anything from practical to decorative to just plain cool!

Only thing that pops to mind is a fan controller.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celeras* 
What do you guys have in your expansion bays? I feel like I'm putting this puppy to waste with only a single dvd







Suggestions welcome, anything from practical to decorative to just plain cool!

Only thing that pops to mind is a fan controller.

get a cup holder tray and one of those cigarette lighter things like they have in cars, I don't smoke but you said decorative and that's something you don't see everyday. lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have a Kenwood Excelon KVT-819DVD i wouldn't mind putting in there....


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


What do you guys have in your expansion bays? I feel like I'm putting this puppy to waste with only a single dvd







Suggestions welcome, anything from practical to decorative to just plain cool!

Only thing that pops to mind is a fan controller.



A card reader or maybe one of these









or one of these sound cards

I use three slots (DVD, Fan Controller and card reader), and place a 80mm fan behind the remaining two open slots in my HAF922


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Still can't believe how much room this case has! Just added a 3rd card for PhysX and I'm baffled by how good the airflow is.


----------



## doat

I cannot wait to get this case.


----------



## kevindd992002

I bought a Force 200 RED 200mm 1000RPM Fan to replace the front 200mm fan of my HAF 922 case. The Force 200 also has a LED switch function. I hooked the 2-pin header of the fan to the 2-pin switch of my case. The fan works but the the LEDs don't. I bought two fans and have the same problem. Why is that?

I hope someone can help me







Thanks.

EDIT: I'm reading at newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103068 that the LEDs have some kind of voltage requirement. Anyone knows how to circumvent this?


----------



## GAMERIG

HAF bro & sis,

Perhap I am behind the news and Might be you guys already know this or not..

But I am very surprise and don't know that WAL Mart selling the Cooler Master HAF 932 and 922.. there you go..


----------



## Fidelity23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
I bought a Force 200 RED 200mm 1000RPM Fan to replace the front 200mm fan of my HAF 922 case. The Force 200 also has a LED switch function. I hooked the 2-pin header of the fan to the 2-pin switch of my case. The fan works but the the LEDs don't. I bought two fans and have the same problem. Why is that?

I hope someone can help me







Thanks.

EDIT: I'm reading at newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103068 that the LEDs have some kind of voltage requirement. Anyone knows how to circumvent this?

The fan was designed for a different case. I got the blue LED version of that same fan for my HAF

I'm going to keep it. It is a really nice fan.

-

Sign me up.  I'll be posting pictures/cable management and eventually case mod pictures soon.

This HAF was a HUGE upgrade compared to my CM690 NVE. So happy I got one.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fidelity23* 
The fan was designed for a different case. I got the blue LED version of that same fan for my HAF.

Oh and, sign me up.  I'll be posting pictures/cable management and eventually case mod pictures soon.

This HAF was a HUGE upgrade compared to my CM690 NVE.

Added, welcome!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fidelity23* 
The fan was designed for a different case. I got the blue LED version of that same fan for my HAF

I'm going to keep it. It is a really nice fan.

-

Sign me up.  I'll be posting pictures/cable management and eventually case mod pictures soon.

This HAF was a HUGE upgrade compared to my CM690 NVE. So happy I got one.

Got them to work though. I modded the switch in such a way that it isn't functioning as "shorting the two terminals". Instead, I made one terminal of the switch connected to +12V, second terminal connected to both positive terminals of each fan and both ground pins (black) of each fan connected to the ground of supply.


----------



## SniperXX

I just bought my HAF 932. Can I be added to the list? I'll post pics soon as my new watercooling gear gets here.


----------



## mtbmike777

couple of little updates for me new ram and cable tweaks


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
I just bought my HAF 932. Can I be added to the list? I'll post pics soon as my new watercooling gear gets here.

Sure ya can, welcome!


----------



## Salami991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Maybe you should have tilted it too so that we couldn't see all the cables at the bottom










XD It was the only way I could get a picture without a blurry shot, the smallest of movements and my camera can't handle it.


----------



## POLICE

hi.. here is my painted HAF:


----------



## chanman87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Still can't believe how much room this case has! Just added a 3rd card for PhysX and I'm baffled by how good the airflow is.










just wanted to know how u managed to mount ur HSF that way


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


hi.. here is my painted HAF:






























Looks nice!

Good work!


----------



## da tick 07

heres a little update on my haf 922


----------



## harrison

all of those nice paint jobs make me want to paint my case. i would like to paint it like my bow. what do you think


----------



## GAMERIG

little update: New Components-as Minor- *Mainboard*, *Power Supply*,
*2X Video Cards*, and *MEMORY DDR3*.


----------



## AMOCO

please put me in the list,here is mine;


----------



## PC Gamer

Ooh sweet first post of an AMD Haf 932 edition!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
please put me in the list,here is mine;























Added, welcome!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chanman87* 
just wanted to know how u managed to mount ur HSF that way

As opposed to directing the air up towards the top 230mm? The clip for AMD mounting is shaped in such a way that it'll work both ways so you can choose how to mount it based on your mobo.










You can see that the clip is sort of 's' shaped to fit through the copper pipes.


----------



## Weston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *police* 
hi.. Here is my painted haf:




























moar!!


----------



## johnko1

guys how can i remove the paint from my build? I painted an area that I didn't


----------



## POLICE

*THX Metal425 and Weston*

new pics:


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
*THX Metal425 and Weston*

new pics:



























Again, nice job!


----------



## Mokolodi1

I really hope that you aren't thinking that you are going to put your computer together on your bed... Talk about the best way to build up electro-magnetic shock in your motherboard.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1* 
I really hope that you aren't thinking that you are going to put your computer together on your bed... Talk about the best way to build up electro-magnetic shock in your motherboard.

I have never put a computer together any other place then my bed while kneeling on the carpet floor. Never had any issues.


----------



## Mygaffer

Add me! Mine is going to be shipped from Newegg soon, along with a 25.5" Samsung T260HD.

I've heard that the HAF 932 doesn't have filters on the drive bays? Is that true? If so I am going to make my own. Maybe people can tell me what they have done.

In fact, what kind of common, functional, mods have people done to the HAF 932?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Haf-932 doesn't have filters, but look at the first page and look at the fan filter mods people have done. Nylon/womens stockings do a great job as air filters.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Haf-932 doesn't have filters, but look at the first page and look at the fan filter mods people have done. Nylon/*womens* stockings do a great job as air filters.


I'm happy you added that.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well got mine half torn apart now.

One thing, I was thinking of going with a dark grey interior if I decide to paint it and wanted to do the leds all in blue. Is there a place to get replacement 230mm fans? I saw the black ones that coolermaster.

Are the leds on the fan difficult to replace? Looks like they are glued in pretty good.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Well got mine half torn apart now.

One thing, I was thinking of going with a dark grey interior if I decide to paint it and wanted to do the leds all in blue. Is there a place to get replacement 230mm fans? I saw the black ones that coolermaster.


You can buy blue 230s from CM

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=178


----------



## MADMAX22

Excellent thanks, didnt see them for some reason.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
You can buy blue 230s from CM

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=178

why not just buy 4 blue LED's of equivilent voltage/Ohm and chop and change red to blue or i had an old 80mm Akasa Blue LED fan and i cut them out and re soldered them to my 230mm far cheaper than buying another 230 fan just make sure you observe the wire which connected via the resistor and duplicate when you attach them to your fan.

mike


----------



## MADMAX22

Do you remember what ohms they were or can you just test them with a multimeter


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Do you remember what ohms they were or can you just test them with a multimeter

if you have an old fan with blue led of a 12v rating they should be compatible no quibbles but yes you can test with a multi if you want to make sure that they of an equivilent operating range.


----------



## terence52

hi,
how do u all keep most of the dust out of your haf?
i am getting a 922 tmr and am a bit worried about the dust


----------



## soulman901

Greetings, I just joined the club this week. Got my HAF 922 in and will be working on it over Christmas Vacation. Cannot wait to tear into this.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


hi,
how do u all keep most of the dust out of your haf?
i am getting a 922 tmr and am a bit worried about the dust


Look at the first page in this thread and look at the guides.


----------



## riki1980

Hi new here thought I would start my first post by showing some pics of my haf932 details are in the my sig enjoy...


----------



## PC Gamer

That is some impressive cable mangement you got going there riki. It looks great!


----------



## ecaftermath

Thanks everyone who gave me hints and directions on how to paint.

But it seems A LOT of work! I don't think I can do all those. All I can do is directly spray paint to the case..which won't be as nice!


----------



## riki1980

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
That is some impressive cable mangement you got going there riki. It looks great!

Still not that happy with the cable sleeving job, the heat shrink was slightly to large for the cable, so the sleeve moves up and down on the cable.

The heatshrink also had writing on it, I tried to line it up so the writing wouldn't show but it still did on some parts.


----------



## Nhb93

Maybe turn the heat shrink inside out and then use it. That should put the writing on the inside, assuming there's none on the current inside.


----------



## riki1980

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Maybe turn the heat shrink inside out and then use it. That should put the writing on the inside, assuming there's none on the current inside.


I didnt even think about that thanks.


----------



## POLICE

new pictures


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
Add me! Mine is going to be shipped from Newegg soon, along with a 25.5" Samsung T260HD.

I've heard that the HAF 932 doesn't have filters on the drive bays? Is that true? If so I am going to make my own. Maybe people can tell me what they have done.

In fact, what kind of common, functional, mods have people done to the HAF 932?

Added, welcome!


----------



## Zerogamer22

i got a haf 922. now.. i need a right motherboard.. i need a advice. it might be a crossfire and am3 also great overclocking


----------



## bluecraze

I just ordered the HAF 932 AMD Edition. I know some of you think it's ugly, but personally I think it's beautiful lol. Can't wait to receive it. Especially the side window, love the art on it. Besides the cosmetic differences, everything about the case is the same?


----------



## TITAN_001

Add me, please.

Picked up the 932 and i7 920 from Micro Center today.


----------



## johnnyuwich

sup guys very beautiful haf's i must say you all did great jobs and it shows thru your pics however if this was posted somewhere else i do apologize im looking to take off the middle button on the drive bay release clip any suggestion ?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyuwich*


sup guys very beautiful haf's i must say you all did great jobs and it shows thru your pics however if this was posted somewhere else i do apologize im looking to take off the middle button on the drive bay release clip any suggestion ?


Take the whole drive bay lock off (lift one side slightly and slide it the same way,) then once its off the button easily releases when you puch in a few tabs behind it. You'll see them when you get the whole lock off and flip it over.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

First post here, so I'll start off by saying that I'm truly excited to be joining you guys as an official HAF 932 owner this year. As of tomorrow, I will be in possession of my brand new HAF, and will instantly start to tear it down and get it ready for painting.

This step is one of the many, grueling steps I have taken to getting my computer updated. Here are the current specs.

OS: Windows 7 x64
CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9750 (OC'ed to 2.9 GHz)
Board: MSI MS-7388
RAM: 8GB DDR2
Video: ATI Radeon HD 4890
Monitors: Hannspree 23" 1080p & HP vs19
HDD1: Samsung SP2014N (On IDE and still the fastest on my PC)
HDD2: WD Caviar Black 1GB
Disk Drive: LG BDDVDRW GBC-H20L

Once I get my new case, I'll take pictures along every step of the process. I also plan on doing some more upgrades in the near future as well (Phenom II x4 965 w/ MSI 790FX-GD70, and upgrade to DX 11 Video Card). Can't wait to get started!


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

And the project has begun. Started the course scuff sanding, and will follow it up with the smooth sand on Saturday. Hope to begin primer by Sunday.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TITAN_001*


Add me, please.

Picked up the 932 and i7 920 from Micro Center today.


Done, welcome!


----------



## murat

this is my HAF 932


----------



## johnko1

how we call the side panel window? acrylic panel? and from where can I buy?I dont like the lines it has

I also want to buy the right side panel cause I used much sandpaper and thr scrats are deep.Is there any store except cmstore? ( shipping to greece is really high!!!)


----------



## Dark-Asylum

i just got my haf 922 up and running today. i must say i'm very impressed with it. my cable management isn't as good as it can be(i blame the THICK ass cables from my raidmax volcano) but it did drop my temps to about 20 degrees(seriously).


----------



## bluecraze

Hey guys, do you know if there are any coolers that DON'T fit in the 932? Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluecraze*


Hey guys, do you know if there are any coolers that DON'T fit in the 932? Thanks for the knowledge.


case is pretty big. shouldnt have any problems. the only thing is, some coolers might interfere with the ram slots on your motherboard


----------



## bluecraze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


case is pretty big. shouldnt have any problems. the only thing is, some coolers might interfere with the ram slots on your motherboard


Yeah, That's what I was afraid of. I guess I'll have to do all my research before pulling the trigger on a nice after-market cooler.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


how we call the side panel window? acrylic panel? and from where can I buy?I dont like the lines it has

I also want to buy the right side panel cause I used much sandpaper and thr scrats are deep.Is there any store except cmstore? ( shipping to greece is really high!!!)


the europe cm store has high shipping to greece?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluecraze*


Yeah, That's what I was afraid of. I guess I'll have to do all my research before pulling the trigger on a nice after-market cooler.


just dont get ram like the dominators with HUGE fins/heatsinks


----------



## bluecraze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


the europe cm store has high shipping to greece?

just dont get ram like the dominators with HUGE fins/heatsinks


I'm getting Ripjaws so I dunno how well that will work out


----------



## SniperXX

Can I be added? I have a 932.


----------



## bluecraze

Do owners of the HAF 932 AMD Edition get to be added?


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murat*


this is my HAF 932       


your case looks great bud, bar the only thing i would do is remove the coolermaster case exit fan that sitting right in front of your externally mounted rad, as 1, the fan is a different size, 2, spins at a slower speed and 3, has a different blade arrangement, so you will find it will do 2 things, 1 wear out the fans quicker than usual, 2, make the 120mm fans you have mounted on your rad not work as well as they could because the air that it would pull usually by itself is being forced from a different fan.
If you had exactly the same fan in the case as the fans on the rad spinning at the same rpm it would be fine as its all working at the same tolerances.
regards
mike
ps case looks good


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluecraze*


Yeah, That's what I was afraid of. I guess I'll have to do all my research before pulling the trigger on a nice after-market cooler.


I have a TRUE that fits on the side with what is probably over a cm of clearance, and that's with the stock side fan. If you had thinner fans on the side, you could clear it no problem, and with no fans on the top two spots, you'd have to try to find a cooler that doesn't fit. On the subject of RAM clearance, I have RAM with no fins on it, and my San Ace on that side clears comfortably. I would imagine some of the low profile fins would be clear-able, like some of OCZ's stuff.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

~Merry Christmas All~











*From Your Friends at the
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.*


----------



## wrc05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
please put me in the list,here is mine;























Hi There,

A noob querry, is this case in positive pressure setup? Can see only 1 intake & 2 exhaust or am I missing something







please clarify.

Cheers


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


how we call the side panel window? acrylic panel? and from where can I buy?I dont like the lines it has

I also want to buy the right side panel cause I used much sandpaper and thr scrats are deep.Is there any store except cmstore? ( shipping to greece is really high!!!, 25 euros shiping for the one side panel)


Can someone answer?


----------



## jmcmtank

Don't know anyone except CM who sell spare parts. Your side panel cannot be that bad? Use loads of coats of primer or car body filler then sand. I'm also sure you can buy a sheet of acrylic in Greece, maybe you need to ask a fellow countryman.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Don't know anyone except CM who sell spare parts. Your side panel cannot be that bad? Use loads of coats of primer or car body filler then sand. I'm also sure you can buy a sheet of acrylic in Greece, maybe you need to ask a fellow countryman.


From what stores can I usually find a panel?


----------



## jmcmtank

Sometimes hardware stores will sell acrylic or perspex but normally it's a specialist plastics supplier on-line.


----------



## PC Gamer

Has anyone noticed a temp increase using the HAF 922 bottom fan? I recently added one and I think it's giving me higher temps! I'm using a cm r4 red led 120mm btw in the bottom fan slot.


----------



## Celeras

Need an add~

Did my best with the cable management, respect for people who have it so perfect. I originally had it much neater in the back, but then realized I couldn't close the back door with that configuration.. :swearing: It's shut pretty tight as is, hope im not crushing anything. Pointers are welcome!

And sorry for the blur in the second picture, but as you can see from my sig there's nothing spectacular to look at anyway.


----------



## tke395

Need an add....





Thanks!


----------



## willis888

Has anyone found an off-the-shelf solution to connect more than one fan's LEDs to the 922's LED on/off button?


----------



## tke395

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willis888*


Has anyone found an off-the-shelf solution to connect more than one fan's LEDs to the 922's LED on/off button?


I have been online for hours and sat on the floor in radio shack going through the draws and draws of switches and Im telling you from experiance the best thing is to use a 30 amp 12v automotive switch that way you can hook up like well I think I have 3 fan leds on it so far and I have 4 neons on another switch. For the leds I did a full wiring job but on the fan leds what I did is went off of the power of the original one (front lower 200mm fan) heres the switch I used.

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/web...7CGRP2020A____

It wires up easy and looks great!!!
on top

one active the other two not in use yet but wired and ready to go!


Your lucky that this is an option for you ... I fried the factory one so I had to come up with a solution...lol


----------



## willis888

Any idea where I can learn about how to wire it? Youtube has let me down so far, and I would like to see it done before cutting into any wires.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Can I be added? I have a 932.


You are already in!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluecraze*


Do owners of the HAF 932 AMD Edition get to be added?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Need an add~

Did my best with the cable management, respect for people who have it so perfect. I originally had it much neater in the back, but then realized I couldn't close the back door with that configuration.. :swearing: It's shut pretty tight as is, hope im not crushing anything. Pointers are welcome!

And sorry for the blur in the second picture, but as you can see from my sig there's nothing spectacular to look at anyway.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *tke395*


Need an add....





Thanks!


All added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riki1980*


Hi new here thought I would start my first post by showing some pics of my haf932 details are in the my sig enjoy...















































What did you use to get that copper colored coolant? I LIKE!


----------



## Hasie

Sup guys.
So I have been strugeling with what colour I want my case lights.
Obviously green and red isnt working all that well. looks good with front fan on and the 2 green fans on the gemini 2 but as soon as I put the green cathodes on it clashes with the red.

But anywayz THX for the awesome Light mod in front.
I cant find any small cathodes in South Africa so I will have to import.
So it wil take time to save up for that.

+rep for Paraleyes.

And a note to everyone using green and red LED`s for HDD and Powa.
Not that kwl.

Will post some pic tonight when its dark.

OH hey HAPPY XMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rather late than never.


----------



## tke395

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willis888*


Any idea where I can learn about how to wire it? Youtube has let me down so far, and I would like to see it done before cutting into any wires.


Ok I will be doing my best to walk you thought this but it will be AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Materials:

1- 12v 30 amp rocker switch http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/web...7CGRP2020A____

16 gauge wire

female 16g blade connectors

16g butt connectors

heat shrink

Tools:

Wire strippers 
Drill 
1/2 Drill bit

Ok I will be doing a factory position replacement since that is what I did but you could also just leave that switch in and just terminate the wires and mount in another location (rear of case , on the front).



Start by removing both side panels of your case and then remove your top front plastic piece wear the factory switch is located (it has 4 tabs 2 on each side )

you will need to remove the wires from that switch (2 of them) and then remove the switch snap the back off and push the button out.

go ahead and take the wires out all the way down to the fan and then un plug the connection at the front fan.(save these wires with the connector for later)



drill a 1/2 hole in the same place as the factory switch (your just basically reaming the existing hole out.

Install the switch now and after installation bend the blades down so that the will clear after is wired( be carefully not to break them)

Now cut 3 long pieces of 16g wire for me it was to reach my side fan. and install the blade connectors then cover with wire shrink.



This is how the wires will earth is the ground (negative), suppy is your power coming in (from the front fan) , and Load is what you are powering (side fan LED)



ok so you have your 3 wires hooked up to your switch now feed them through the hole in the case and down the side of the drive bay



now your going to use those wires you disconnected before with the plug on it 
hook the black and red wire up to the earth wire with a butt connector (cover with shrink) but so as that you con continue on to your side fan . Now hook up the supply wire to you red wire from the front fan ( you dont need to run this one any were else just up to the switch). ok and the load wire and earth can continue on to you fan.

At you fan you are going to hook up the black and red wire to the earth and the red wire to your load with butt connectors and cover with shrink.





And that is it I covered all connections in heat shrink and wrapped all the wire with loom to protect it. by wiring it up this way you are using the power that is being supplied to the front fan LED to supply the other fans LED 2 to 3 fans should be ok (LED's draw very little power) but I wouldn't hook up too many. no remember that you are just hooking up the LED on the side fan NOT THE MAIN FAN POWER! you will see the separate wires.





If you need anymore help then shoot me an message or just repost.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tke395*


Ok I will be doing my best to walk you thought this but it will be AT YOUR OWN RISK!

If you need anymore help then shoot me an message or just repost.


Takes a lot of time to do that! rep+ for effort! The only reason I don't do it is because of all the spaghetti it creates. Would be nice to clean up those wires a bit more though.


----------



## tke395

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Takes a lot of time to do that! rep+ for effort! The only reason I don't do it is because of all the spaghetti it creates. Would be nice to clean up those wires a bit more though.


I know the ultimate goal is for me to paint the inside and shrink all the wires but man the time that will take thats why I am waiting utill I get my rig the way I like it so I only have to do it once ... I still need to add one more evga 275 gtx and Im going to throw in some SSD's.

This is the way she looks now.



pretty much everything is tucked away or loomed so when the case is alltogeather she looks nice and neat. I want to paint the inside flat black to match the outside but I have also thought .... "What would it look like in high gloss CHROME?" ...lolol now that would make those lights shine inside and I think it would look cool like the motherboard never stops on the inside (with the reflection) it just goes on forever!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riki1980* 











what model fan controller is that?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
what model fan controller is that?

zalman mfc1 plus


----------



## Hasie

Hey so Ive taken the pics.
I am pretty sad about the fact that the drill slipped when drilling to make the whole for the switch. But maby I can touch that up with a brush sometime.

PS. Whats dusting?


----------



## Nhb93

Just wanted to note that that fan controller doesn't fit perfectly. There's a fair bit of space above or below it depending on where you mount it.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Just wanted to note that that fan controller doesn't fit perfectly. There's a fair bit of space above or below it depending on where you mount it.


its okay. thats why we mod everything=]


----------



## Bleep

Jeez my case














looks like poo in comparison to some of you guys lol im planning on getting some cathodes in my case


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
Hey so Ive taken the pics.
I am pretty sad about the fact that the drill slipped when drilling to make the whole for the switch. But maby I can touch that up with a brush sometime.

PS. Whats dusting?









Dusting? Umm I'm not sure where that came up, but likely someone was just talking about blowing off/out their system.

I wouldn't worry about those minor scratches underneath your case. Nobody sees that. You could swap those red LEDs out on that front fan since it's the only thing that is red anyways. It's not that hard to do


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*












Dude, Please send me that wallpaper. Beautifully baddass!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


how we call the side panel window? acrylic panel? and from where can I buy?I dont like the lines it has

I also want to buy the right side panel cause I used much sandpaper and thr scrats are deep.Is there any store except cmstore? ( shipping to greece is really high!!!)


1st: You should be able to buff those lines off of that plastic or acrylic or whatever it is. It's just paint. Try a chemical approach if you don't have a buffer.
2nd: I don't know how many times I have to say that these cases come stock with primer baked on from the factory. THERE IS NO REASON WHATSOEVER TO USE PRIMER UNLESS YOU ARE PLANNING ON STRIPPING WHAT IS ALREADY THERE. You can paint directly over that factory primed surface as long as you at least wash it 1st. Or better yet, just use a scotch brite pad on it. I don't know why someone would want to sand it down to metal. That only creates a ton more work, time and materials necessary.
You should be able to fix up those scratches with a little patience. Just start with one step finer grit from whatever you were using and sand the whole area. Then go to a finer grit again and go over it yet again. Keep doing that until all those scratches are no longer visible. You shouldn't need any bondo or body filler to fix it. But I would recommend primer in this case as you will be exposing bare metal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


all of those nice paint jobs make me want to paint my case. i would like to paint it like my bow. what do you think


You can get auto/truck wraps in mossy oak at places like cabelas. Also I believe denniskirk.com has vinyl wraps fro ATVs. I would love to see a case like this! GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## riki1980

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


What did you use to get that copper colored coolant? I LIKE!


http://www.gammods.com.au/store/inde...oducts_id=1732


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Dusting? Umm I'm not sure where that came up, but likely someone was just talking about blowing off/out their system.

I wouldn't worry about those minor scratches underneath your case. Nobody sees that. You could swap those red LEDs out on that front fan since it's the only thing that is red anyways. It's not that hard to do

HAHAHA those grids in the pics are a little white their suppose to be black.
Its pure laziness a brush could fix that.

But yea I think I should change them out.
Another ting I thought about is to add green LEDs and put a power switch on both. One way would be to use 2 red ones and 2 green ones or to drill little holes and use 4 green and 4 red.

I would have to experiment some. Maby I should try some photo shop. but with my knowledge of photoshop I would probably end up with pink or black polka dots instead of green glow









OH and I almost forgot a while back I said I wanted that green laser beams on top of my case. So I have looked around reading up about laser and so on. from what I gather i need at the bear minimum a 65mw laser.
Best would be a 125mw but the sealing in my room is barely 2m high so I wouldn't be able to leave it on for long in fear of burning the roof.








Wich could be compensated for by adding some kinds of heat resistant material on the sealing







. But the other problem is that the lasers are expensive. R2500 was one price I saw. thats for one. I wanted 6 hahaha.
(R2500 in USD is 333.) And I am not sure how and if possible to convert it from the battery it uses to the pc`s power supply.
At that price there can be no trail and error.


----------



## Bleep

Lemme upload my case pics so i can put this link in my sig and be part of the owners club lol














HAF 932 is amazing


----------



## bluecraze

Ah man, get black optical drives


----------



## reaper~

^^ lol Yeah, spray paint it black or at least cover it with some dark color duct tape or something.







That's blasphemy.


----------



## Bleep

Oh dude i know it looks so bad like that i thik i have some black faceplates lying around somewhere or ill just paint them black idk yet lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluecraze*


Ah man, get black optical drives










yes indeed, and remove the metal behind the other drives not used, will help her breathe a little better.. god i hope the powder coater hurries with my HAF...


----------



## Bleep

You know i was just realizing that when i was uploading my pics cuz im sure the metal things are probably holding hot air in and retaining some of the heat so im def gonna take those out


----------



## BenKillin

Could I please be added to the 932 owners list? Thanks


----------



## Jaeflash

Hi! I would like to join, my wife gave me a 922 for Christmas for my new build. This case if freakin' awesome! Even with a Mugen 2, I had just enough clearance to fit a Storm Force 200mm fan on the side panel. Its a bit loud, but damn is it cool (literally and figuratively!)

I'll post pics later today or tomorrow when I have time.


----------



## uNick

i am happy of beeing an owner of a HAF 922... its just one of the best cases


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenKillin* 
Could I please be added to the 932 owners list? Thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaeflash* 
Hi! I would like to join, my wife gave me a 922 for Christmas for my new build. This case if freakin' awesome! Even with a Mugen 2, I had just enough clearance to fit a Storm Force 200mm fan on the side panel. Its a bit loud, but damn is it cool (literally and figuratively!)

I'll post pics later today or tomorrow when I have time.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *uNick* 
i am happy of beeing an owner of a HAF 922... its just one of the best cases

All added!


----------



## Shawn156

Add me as well.Mine will be here Wed or Thursday.I ordered it this morning.I went with the 932 and a 120 mm red fan for the bottom of the case.
Quesion,Where is everyone putting the Power Supply at?Top or Bottom?
I am not sure where I am mounting mine at,I have the Antec 900 so I am used to the PSU being on the bottom but what are the pros and cons to putting it at the top instead.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shawn156*


Add me as well.Mine will be here Wed or Thursday.I ordered it this morning.I went with the 932 and a 120 mm red fan for the bottom of the case.
Quesion,Where is everyone putting the Power Supply at?Top or Bottom?
I am not sure where I am mounting mine at,I have the Antec 900 so I am used to the PSU being on the bottom but what are the pros and cons to putting it at the top instead.


Put it on the bottom. That way it won't get in the way of your exhaust out the top as much.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shawn156* 
Add me as well.Mine will be here Wed or Thursday.I ordered it this morning.I went with the 932 and a 120 mm red fan for the bottom of the case.
Quesion,Where is everyone putting the Power Supply at?Top or Bottom?
I am not sure where I am mounting mine at,I have the Antec 900 so I am used to the PSU being on the bottom but what are the pros and cons to putting it at the top instead.

Added, welcome!


----------



## balloonboy

Please add me to the owner list.

I bought a HAF 932 case for $99 from tigerdirect with free shipping two weeks ago. It's huge. This is my first full tower case and I am more than happy that I bought it.

I have two complains though. For an expensive case like this, I would expect to have a good side panel design. You have to fiddle around with the panels and screws to close the case. Screwing the side panels are thing of the past. My second complain is that 80% of the case has holes but there are no air filters. At least the intake fan in the front should have filter. If you don't put an aftermarket air filter on your intake fans, your rig will collect dust pretty quick.

I will post my pictures shortly.


----------



## mark3510

man i really wish they had black interior..


----------



## tke395

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*


man i really wish they had black interior..


krylon


----------



## Zippit

I'll be modding my HAF932 again next week.

I'll be removing the HDD cage and placing 4 out of 5 HDD's in my 5"25 drive bays. I'll also be making a dual loop!


----------



## tke395

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I'll be modding my HAF932 again next week.

I'll be removing the HDD cage and placing 4 out of 5 HDD's in my 5"25 drive bays. I'll also be making a dual loop!


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *balloonboy*


Please add me to the owner list.

I bought a HAF 932 case for $99 from tigerdirect with free shipping two weeks ago. It's huge. This is my first full tower case and I am more than happy that I bought it.

I have two complains though. For an expensive case like this, I would expect to have a good side panel design. You have to fiddle around with the panels and screws to close the case. Screwing the side panels are thing of the past. My second complain is that 80% of the case has holes but there are no air filters. At least the intake fan in the front should have filter. If you don't put an aftermarket air filter on your intake fans, your rig will collect dust pretty quick.

I will post my pictures shortly.










Added, welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I'll be modding my HAF932 again next week.

I'll be removing the HDD cage and placing 4 out of 5 HDD's in my 5"25 drive bays. I'll also be making a dual loop!


Zippit, haven't seen you in quite awhile, welcome back!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I'll be modding my HAF932 again next week.

I'll be removing the HDD cage and placing 4 out of 5 HDD's in my 5"25 drive bays. I'll also be making a dual loop!


your lucky to live in the netherlands. the cm part store is located there so you can get whatever you want for your 932. i was going to get the 922 window because my dremel crapped out on me but shipping is TWICE the cost of the panel. maybe its worth it though?;]. still better than cost of acrylic+new dremel and i dont really have much time on my hands at the moment. its vacation from school and im still busy


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
your lucky to live in the netherlands. the cm part store is located there so you can get whatever you want for your 932. i was going to get the 922 window because my dremel crapped out on me but shipping is TWICE the cost of the panel. maybe its worth it though?;]. still better than cost of acrylic+new dremel and i dont really have much time on my hands at the moment. its vacation from school and im still busy

Unlucky you. I'm not going to order anything from the CM store though. Oh and I finished school a few weeks ago... you'll even have less time then in school.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
your lucky to live in the netherlands. the cm part store is located there so you can get whatever you want for your 932. i was going to get the 922 window because my dremel crapped out on me but shipping is TWICE the cost of the panel. maybe its worth it though?;]. still better than cost of acrylic+new dremel and i dont really have much time on my hands at the moment. its vacation from school and im still busy

I just completely abandoned my side panel. Shows off all my nice paintwork without it and sure don't have to worry about how to exhaust all the air from all my intake fans (WC'd so theres soon to be 5.) I think Touge did the same when he had his 932. I know I took someones advice.


----------



## GAMERIG

I just replacing the WC Danger Den on H50.









Before: Link

After:








T-Line WC Rig


----------



## finalturismo

I need to be added to that list


----------



## Weston

Can I be added? Great riggs guys!

Weston


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finalturismo*


I need to be added to that list










Is that a 922 or 932?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Is that a 922 or 932?


looks like a 932. it could have a top or bottom mounted psu


----------



## johnnyuwich

ok some rq questions guys and i mean guys who have had there HAFS powder coated im going to be sending my haf 932 to the powder coater in a few days i just wanted to know if the painted H A F on the door would melt or bubble or anythink else that may have happened to you guys considering its gonna have to be baked after the powder coaters are done spraying it also thoughts on leaving the so called window "lol" on while it goes under powder coating service and if a removal is a MUST whats the name of the fasteners it comes with stock on the so called window??? also since im gonna be postin up a storm some pics and questions for the pros i might aswell be added to the list thanks also sorry for the book guys lol i dont even wanna read what i typed let alone you guys lol


----------



## Zippit

Its a 932, I'm 100% sure!

Also my watercooling gear arived today... I'll be installing it this weekend, I'll be posting on my old thread linked in my sig.


----------



## bengore

count me in


----------



## Jaeflash

Updated my build thread with pics!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ml#post8030846


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finalturismo*


I need to be added to that list











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weston*



















Can I be added? Great riggs guys!

Weston



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bengore*


count me in











All added, welcome!


----------



## Tanker84

Please add me. Just finished the new build (HAF 932). Pics to follow once the cable nightmare is under control.

T84


----------



## BradAss

Can I be added? Here is a picture of what I have done so far. I am still waiting on RAM, tubing and a power supply. I can't freaking wait. I love this case btw.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


I just replacing the WC Danger Den on H50.









Before: Link

After:








T-Line WC Rig










Umm... I don't normally like to voice a negative opinion, but I'm sorry man... What the FH are you thinking? I don't understand why the FH people do that?! Great case, good parts, and with all that room, the RAD is on the outside? It's like buying a home and then sleeping on the roof in a tent. Just my opinion anyways.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tanker84*


Please add me. Just finished the new build (HAF 932). Pics to follow once the cable nightmare is under control.

T84



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradAss*


Can I be added? Here is a picture of what I have done so far. I am still waiting on RAM, tubing and a power supply. I can't freaking wait. I love this case btw.


Added, welcome!


----------



## Blackhawk4

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119213

Looks like Cooler Master sells it in a blue edition now.


----------



## lilraver018

may i join the club?


----------



## johnnyuwich

ok some rq questions guys and i mean guys who have had there HAFS powder coated im going to be sending my haf 932 to the powder coater in a few days i just wanted to know if the painted H A F on the door would melt or bubble or anythink else that may have happened to you guys considering its gonna have to be baked after the powder coaters are done spraying it also thoughts on leaving the so called window "lol" on while it goes under powder coating service and if a removal is a MUST whats the name of the fasteners it comes with stock on the so called window??? also since im gonna be postin up a storm some pics and questions for the pros i might aswell be added to the list thanks also sorry for the book guys lol i dont even wanna read what i typed let alone you guys lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilraver018*


may i join the club?











Sure can, welcome!


----------



## allenkane

@ lilraver018

Very clean, I like.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*









Umm... I don't normally like to voice a negative opinion, but I'm sorry man... What the FH are you thinking? I don't understand why the FH people do that?! Great case, good parts, and with all that room, the RAD is on the outside? It's like buying a home and then sleeping on the roof in a tent. Just my opinion anyways.


KID, what? I dont know what you are talking about..


----------



## Nhb93

He means that the HAF 932 is a massive case, with plenty of interior space, and can easily accommodate the rad inside of the case. There's no need for the extra strain on the system and extra length of tubing, when it can easily be mounted inside the top of the case. Did you have a good reason you mounting it on top?

P.S. 400 posts.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119213

Looks like Cooler Master sells it in a blue edition now.


Looks like it comes with all LED fans too. I got solid black fans with my HAF and then just the one red LED fan in the front. That is a nice added bonus in comparison to the old version.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


He means that the HAF 932 is a massive case, with plenty of interior space, and can easily accommodate the rad inside of the case. There's no need for the extra strain on the system and extra length of tubing, when it can easily be mounted inside the top of the case. Did you have a good reason you mounting it on top?

P.S. 400 posts.










He has the HAF 922. It's a much tighter fit and it would hit his motherboard.


----------



## MADMAX22

You know what I would like to see, a small res that would fit in the square portion on top of the front panel. Useful and would look killer IMHO.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


He has the HAF 922. It's a much tighter fit and it would hit his motherboard.


It can fit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


You know what I would like to see, a small res that would fit in the square portion on top of the front panel. Useful and would look killer IMHO.


Okay, someone actually mentioned this! I agree. You know it would be easy to make one out of acrylic. I actually had a mod idea in mind for that sqare section on the top plastic piece myself. I think that a piece of acrylic sat inside there with some hidden LED accents would be very cool! I would definitely do that to mine, but I cut that section out of mine already. That would be a really easy mod to do too. The custom fit res would be a bit more time consuming, but still totally doable IMFO!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


_IMFO_


I make myself laugh.


----------



## POLICE

hi! This is my HAF WALLPAPERS for overclock.net members








if want higher resolution pls send PM

1920x1080


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
I make myself laugh.









...and me apparently.


----------



## GAMERIG

whats pathetic!, This is exacty story of Cain and Abel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
He has the HAF 922. It's a much tighter fit and it would hit his motherboard.

You are almost accurate. It hit against memory rams. REP+

So He think himself is GOD above us, because of his case.. *yawn* yeah right.... He isnt.. I never will bow on my knee to him.. His case is ulgy and sucks! Honest, I have seen owner's cases are very IMPRESSIVE and INSPIRATIONAL than Paraleyes's case.. everyone knew it..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
It can fit.

Okay, someone actually mentioned this! I agree. You know it would be easy to make one out of acrylic. I actually had a mod idea in mind for that sqare section on the top plastic piece myself. I think that a piece of acrylic sat inside there with some hidden LED accents would be very cool! I would definitely do that to mine, but I cut that section out of mine already. That would be a really easy mod to do too. The custom fit res would be a bit more time consuming, but still totally doable IMFO!

*YOUR PHOTO OF MOD CASE IS SUCKS!* I predict that your case never will be engage in magzine such as CPU, MAX PC, Others.

Childish kid, anyway I know what abbreviate terminology of "FH" , "IMFO", on and on you call names. dont insult my intelligence.

One good thing, I aint join your "UHAF" club at all. you don't understand this thread inspire for 922/932 owners. anyway your thread club will be dead.. wanna bet?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


whats pathetic!, This is exacty story of Cain and Abel.

You are almost accurate. It hit against memory rams. REP+

So He think himself is GOD above us, because of his case.. *yawn* yeah right.... He isnt.. I never will bow on my knee to him.. His case is ulgy and sucks! Honest, I have seen owner's cases are very IMPRESSIVE and INSPIRATIONAL than Paraleyes's case.. everyone knew it..

Childish kid, anyway I know what abbreviate terminology of "FH" , "IMFO", on and on you call names. dont insult my intelligence.

One good thing, I aint join your "UHAF" club at all. you don't understand this thread inspire for 922/932 owners. anyway your thread club will be dead.. wanna bet?


Woah! Lighten up, mate. It was far from my intention to insult you or offend you in any way. I in no way called you any names or referred to your case as "pathetic". However, I can see how you could have misconstrued my comment due to an apparent language barrier. I am very sorry for that.

At 35 years, I am far from a "KID". I am a proud member of OCN and I thoroughly enjoy going out of my way to share my ideas with my fellow members here in hopes of motivating them to try something new that may have previously been out of their comfort zone.

I still know that radiator is *Abel *to fit, if you *Cain *just try to think inside the box. Many others have done it. Just let us know if you want help to make that work. There are numerous different ways to solve that issue with your ramsinks interfering at whatever point that they do.

Oh, and I sorry my mod case is sucks for you.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Oh, and I sorry my mod case *is sucks for you*.










you two.. no need to argue in a club thread, it's a club for a reason. For us all to support each other's ideas and get along. Not nitpick because it's something we wouldn't do in our own systems.

*sigh*

</end my 2 cents I suppose>


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrysisForever* 
you two.. no need to argue in a club thread, it's a club for a reason. For us all to support each other's ideas and get along. Not nitpick because it's something we wouldn't do in our own systems.

*sigh*

</end my 2 cents I suppose>

@CrysisForever I make one single "on topic" comment about how I don't like radiators on the outside of cases and now I feel as though I have to defend my integrity over it? This is a discussion thread on HAF cases, right? You obviously did NOT read what was said between us in it's entirety. I was quoting *HIS* grammar and finalizing my point when I said that. Check what *HE* inserted into *MY* post when he quoted me:

Quote:

*YOUR PHOTO OF MOD CASE IS SUCKS!* I predict that your case never will be engage in magzine such as CPU, MAX PC, Others.
The guy misunderstood my constructive criticism as hostel and totally went off on me. I promptly responded with a sincere apology which you obviously missed. I would appreciate it if you would actually read the thread you are commenting on. I hardly require a scolding from you.
</end IMFHO I suppose.







>


----------



## Nhb93

@allenkane, you are correct, it is in fact a 922. I can tell them apart, but I wasn't looking very hard.

@Madmax (or Paraleyes), where would you run the tubing to go back inside the case.

@Paraleyes and Gamerig, let's stop the fighting. Paraleyes can't understand why anyone would put a rad outside either version of a HAF. Gamerig, if you look through the many pages of this thread, you will see that Paraleyes has never put down anyone's HAF build or mod, and has on numerous occasions offered advice.

@Paraleyes, if you like rads inside, why did you cut the top out of your HAF and mount it like you did?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


@Paraleyes, if you like rads inside, why did you cut the top out of your HAF and mount it like you did?










That's a shroud and the radiator is inside my case. The shroud helps provide better positive pressure between my top three fans inside that shroud by creating an additional 1/2" inch gap between the fans and the radiator.

Why, better airflow, better performance and because I want something different from everyone else.

What I don't like about exterior mounted radiators is that they make the whole setup look unfinished. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a case at all.


----------



## GAMERIG

I just am out of flame and trouble-maker like the idiotic 35 years old KID Paraleyes.. There is no question nor asking of why someone want to put it on the top or back outside of case. Just leave them alone.

thats their own comfortable with it.

I hate to post of photo again:


----------



## Nhb93

Much cleaner looking than the first one though. You use a drill to cut the holes?


----------



## Deano12345

I <3 my 922


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
@ lilraver018

Very clean, I like.


Thank you that was what i was going for.


----------



## Touge180SX

Ok, this is too everyone! No more arguing in this thread! Everyone's case in here is completely special and unique in their own way.

I think it was some misunderstanding. Paraleyes has been around for quite awhile and never said anything bad about anyone. He has always offered his advice. If you look at his sig, he has quite a lot of experience modding and is very knowledgeable and his mod ideas are definitely welcomed here.

But, GAMERIG, I'm not saying you are wrong in anyway. I think it was a misunderstanding and I please ask as the OP that we have no more of this in this thread. This thread is 393 pages, all filled will no arguing until now might I add. I've enjoyed managing this thread and hope that it will be around for quite awhile. Thanks!

- Touge180SX


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Ok, this is too everyone! No more arguing in this thread! Everyone's case in here is completely special and unique in their own way.

I think it was some misunderstanding. Paraleyes has been around for quite awhile and never said anything bad about anyone. He has always offered his advice. If you look at his sig, he has quite a lot of experience modding and is very knowledgeable and his mod ideas are definitely welcomed here.

But, GAMERIG, I'm not saying you are wrong in anyway. I think it was a misunderstanding and I please ask as the OP that we have no more of this in this thread. This thread is 393 pages, all filled will no arguing until now might I add. I've enjoyed managing this thread and hope that it will be around for quite awhile. Thanks!

- Touge180SX

*
x2*

i havent read what the whole deal is about but ive seen some ugly *** mods but its all a learning experience. get over it and get better


----------



## FEAR.

LOL ... Paraleyes your rad is on the outside too lol you just added to the case to go around it LOL ... Sneaky .... haha still your rig looks sweet... wish i had the money for water cooling =P


----------



## Weston

Heres an updated with a window mod


























Yes.. I did order a right side panel off the CM site and put the window on it, but it was easier than putting it on the left panel, so I'm happy with it.

Weston


----------



## Zippy476

Why are both LED's blinking on the front of the case? The top one is supposed to be solid and hooked into the PWR LED and the bottom one which is supper bright I might add is also blinking and it is hooked into the HDD LED.

Also for the HDD LED connecting wire is white negative or positive? For the PWR LED white is negative if I remember correctly.


----------



## Weston

White is negative for all the front panel wires.

Weston


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
White is negative for all the front panel wires.

Weston

That's what I thought, So why are both LED's blinking. They both blink with the HDD only the bottom one is very bright.

Isnt the top one supposed to be solid and bright (pwr led) and the bottom one is supposed to be less bright and blink (hdd led)?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
LOL ... Paraleyes your rad is on the outside too lol you just added to the case to go around it LOL ... Sneaky .... haha still your rig looks sweet... wish i had the money for water cooling =P

My Rad is 100% inside my case. The shroud is outside of the case and it contains 3X 120mm H4 CM fans.

























































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
That's what I thought, So why are both LED's blinking. They both blink with the HDD only the bottom one is very bright.

Isnt the top one supposed to be solid and bright (pwr led) and the bottom one is supposed to be less bright and blink (hdd led)?

Sounds to me like you may be using the negative HD LED post with the PWR positive post and the negative PWR LED post with the HD positive post. This would likely cause that to happen. Have you double checked your manual?


----------



## jmcmtank

The power LED will blink with your board if it is in standby mode.


----------



## doat

Where do yall buy that shroud?


----------



## MADMAX22

Also you will get some light from one led going to the other. With out any hd activity my hdd led will have some light coming from it when the power light is on. Dont know if that is what you mean or not.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
My Rad is 100% inside my case. The shroud is outside of the case and it contains 3X 120mm H4 CM fans.

It is too my bad







... Oh man this is gonna be a long night reading through your build log Paraleyes


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Where do yall buy that shroud?

performance pc has them. they have EVERYTHING =]


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Much cleaner looking than the first one though. You use a drill to cut the holes?


Thanks and Yes I did use a drill SAW to cut the holes.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Where do yall buy that shroud?


It's a koolance product. They make different sized shrouds and colors too.
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=691


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Sounds to me like you may be using the negative HD LED post with the PWR positive post and the negative PWR LED post with the HD positive post. This would likely cause that to happen. Have you double checked your manual?

Yeah I made sure, White is negative so I made sure white when to negative. I said on the wire for the PWR LED which one was positive and which one was negative. For the HDD I just figured since white was negative for the PWR LED it must be the same.


----------



## Weston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippy476*


Yeah I made sure, White is negative so I made sure white when to negative. I said on the wire for the PWR LED which one was positive and which one was negative. For the HDD I just figured since white was negative for the PWR LED it must be the same.


Maybe you have a bad wire for the power LED. This happened to me one time on an Antec Sonata. The LED would flash because there was a short in the wire. Didn't really matter to me though.

Weston


----------



## johnko1

do you know how much powder coating costs? And what rivets should I use and Drill


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Looks like it comes with all LED fans too. I got solid black fans with my HAF and then just the one red LED fan in the front. That is a nice added bonus in comparison to the old version.


With the fan swapping I did to go all blue, I wish this had been available when I bought mine. Oh well...


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


do you know how much powder coating costs? And what rivets should I use and Drill


 Oh I forgot ; Is powder coating better than normal painting?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
performance pc has them. they have EVERYTHING =]


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
It's a koolance product. They make different sized shrouds and colors too.
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=691

Thanks, does it make a big difference in temps? $35 seems a little steep. I would gladly make a shroud or use black duct tape.


----------



## pberga88

I want you all to meet Alice!

She's almost complete just need some more UV LEDS


----------



## Nhb93

Great looking build man! Let's see Paraleyes try to fit that rad inside the case.







Very nice job. Mind if I ask why you used those fans instead of 25mm ones? Those look like 38's to me.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Oh I forgot ; Is powder coating better than normal painting?

powder coating is very expensive but provides a much more durable finish. use a 1/8" drill bit to drill out the rivets and 1/8" rivets to put it back together


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pberga88* 
I want you all to meet Alice!

She's almost complete just need some more UV LEDS

Very honest, Your rig is awesome beast!








and







*HNY 2010*


----------



## johnko1

what leds should I buy For these huge fans? I don't know anything about (volt,etc...)


----------



## harrison

I want to take apart my fans to paint them is thair how to thread?


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


I want to take apart my fans to paint them is thair how to thread?










Don't do it. If you don't evenly coat the blades they will "wobble".


----------



## j3ear92

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *harrison*   I want to take apart my fans to paint them is thair how to thread?







  
   
 YouTube- Painting The Xigmatek Fan  



 
 hope this can help you.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Thanks for posting that video j3ear. It gave me some nice ideas and I've always wondered how to get fans apart. +rep, hope it helps harison.


----------



## j3ear92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thanks for posting that video j3ear. It gave me some nice ideas and I've always wondered how to get fans apart. +rep, hope it helps harison.










My pleasure ! 
i love "April". cant wait till i save enough money to watercool my haf and name it something too.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


what leds should I buy For these huge fans? I don't know anything about (volt,etc...)


Can anyone answer?


----------



## j3ear92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


Can anyone answer?


if i am not wrong . any led as long as u know which resistor to use. 
you can use http://ledz.com/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator to find the resistor. 
i maybe wrong as i did't play with led before too.


----------



## pberga88

The fans I have are these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=ultra%20kaze

I was going to mount it on the inside and just use 3 fans but my roommate gave me 3 more so I decided to put it on top and use them. I decided it had to be a girl cause in the event my tubes ever broke I could go "Crap her water broke" I bought my UV LEDS from mouser and use 680ohm resistors and wire them all in parallel although it really doesn't matter; I mounted them in between two neoprene strips.

Also can I be added now


----------



## pberga88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


Can anyone answer?


What exactly are you trying to do? 
You can hook up LEDs to a molex as long as you have the correct size resistor as stated before...each LED requires a resistor to limit the current to a safe value.


----------



## pberga88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


Very honest, Your rig is awesome beast!








and







*HNY 2010*


Thanks mate I put alot of time into her


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pberga88* 
What exactly are you trying to do?
You can hook up LEDs to a molex as long as you have the correct size resistor as stated before...each LED requires a resistor to limit the current to a safe value.

I just want to put some new leds to the 230mm fans.I haven't done this before so ....


----------



## johnko1

has anyone problems with the headphone port?I listen music and suddenly it says that the device has been disconnected.Then it starts but after some secs the same problem


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
has anyone problems with the headphone port?I listen music and suddenly it says that the device has been disconnected.Then it starts but after some secs the same problem

Yup,I have this on my headphones,but not my IEM's,the design of the FP Audion in/out needs a slim jack it appears


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


Yup,I have this on my headphones,but not my IEM's,the design of the FP Audion in/out needs a slim jack it appears


I didn't get that.Can explain it?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


Oh I forgot ; Is powder coating better than normal painting?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


powder coating is very expensive but provides a much more durable finish. use a 1/8" drill bit to drill out the rivets and 1/8" rivets to put it back together


Powder Coating is more durable than regular paint as it is literally baked onto the pieces. It will still scratch but takes a little more abuse than some paints. As far as prices go, shop around. If you go for a custom color and they have to run it separately, it will cost more. They will charge you a setup fee, powder cost, etc. If you can sneak it in with another job they are planning to run, you can usually work out a deal with them. I did my case in a standard "Flat Black" which is more a satin finish like the original coating. Cost me $65CDN to have all my parts coated because it is a standard color they run often and I prepped all the parts for them (sanded). If it was a custom color, it would have been much more.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
...I hate to post of photo again:









That looks like a pretty thick radiator and I know all too well how tight that top area is in the 922. I had to use the thinner Swiftech to squeeze it inside my case with fans and even then, had to modify my mounting position to allow clearance (check my build log to see the side offset mounting). Using the existing hole mount positions on the 922 was bad for all the top rad installations I explored which is why I offset to the one side.

I have a couple ideas I'd like to throw into the pot for your current layout. First suggestion for you might be to replace that interior 200mm top fan with a couple quiet 120mm fans instead for more oomph through the radiator. The 200 pushes a lot of air unrestricted but the static pressure is rather low and probably is not pushing a lot at all through the radiator. Some nice quiet 120s would provide more air through your radiator and add performance to your push/pull setup.

A second suggestion would be to take the two outside 120s and put them inside the case instead replacing the 200mm. 2 x 120mm's pushing out with a couple shrouds to space them off the radiator a bit would probably work as good or better. Also, by have the fans on the interior, you will reduce the fan noise because the blades are inside the case instead of exposed where you can hear them more.

I do like how you moved the tubes to their new positions. It does look a lot better and provides better water flow for your setup


----------



## pberga88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
I just want to put some new leds to the 230mm fans.I haven't done this before so ....

as long as you make sure you have the correct resistor for the color of LED you want then you can wire them up to turn on when the fan turns on just solder them to the fan's power wires


----------



## its my first time

Hi guys I've recently added a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case next to my psu.

It's being used as an intake, but is it interfering with the stock side fan?

Would I be better off replacing the side and top fans for a few 120mm fans?

Would a better rear exhaust fan make much difference?

Thanks


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pberga88*


The fans I have are these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=ultra%20kaze

I was going to mount it on the inside and just use 3 fans but my roommate gave me 3 more so I decided to put it on top and use them. I decided it had to be a girl cause in the event my tubes ever broke I could go "Crap her water broke" I bought my UV LEDS from mouser and use 680ohm resistors and wire them all in parallel although it really doesn't matter; I mounted them in between two neoprene strips.

Also can I be added now 


Of course, welcome!


----------



## dets

Would a Corsair TX850 be suitable for this case, are the psu cables long enough etc.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dets*


Would a Corsair TX850 be suitable for this case, are the psu cables long enough etc.


Yeah,they are plenty long enough


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dets*


Would a Corsair TX850 be suitable for this case, are the psu cables long enough etc.


My HX1000 fit perfectly. Not sure if the cables are the same but you could always add an extension!


----------



## dets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
My HX1000 fit perfectly. Not sure if the cables are the same but you could always add an extension!

Thanks for your help and Deano12345


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dets* 
Thanks for your help and Deano12345

No problem!


----------



## andressergio

Guys

I will be buying a HAF922 will hang a black ice 360GTX at the back like i did on my antec 900, i saw someone here using some rad box but it was metal and can be extended with the shape of an X....can find the pic....

Any ideas ?

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## doat

You might as well get a 932 isn't the 922 $20 cheaper?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


Guys

I will be buying a HAF922 will hang a black ice 360GTX at the back like i did on my antec 900, i saw someone here using some rad box but it was metal and can be extended with the shape of an X....can find the pic....

Any ideas ?

Cheers
Sergio


Probably the Koolance rad mount, *linky.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


You might as well get a 932 isn't the 922 $20 cheaper?


What he said.


----------



## ezikiel12

Check out my HAF christmas project. Upgraded my watercooling with some new parts and painted the case all pretty.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
I didn't get that.Can explain it?

No problem









Basically,in my experience,headphones (ones that go over your head) usually have 6.25'' connections,and they bundle 3.5'' adapters so you can use them with things like your iPod,because the 6.25'' connection is quite big,the adapter is very chunky and tends to not fit in all the way on the HAF's it seems.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
No problem









Basically,in my experience,headphones (ones that go over your head) usually have *6.25mm* connections,and they bundle *3.5mm* adapters so you can use them with things like your iPod,because the *6.25mm* connection is quite big,the adapter is very chunky and tends to not fit in all the way on the HAF's it seems.

fixed


----------



## GAMERIG

I can see that you have lot of respect, experience modding and are truly knowledgeable what the exact is problem and solve than the 35 year old KID Paraleye.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


*1)* That looks like a pretty thick radiator and I know all too well how tight that top area is in the 922. I had to use the thinner Swiftech to squeeze it inside my case with fans and even then, had to modify my mounting position to allow clearance (check my build log to see the side offset mounting). Using the existing hole mount positions on the 922 was bad for all the top rad installations I explored which is why I offset to the one side.

*2)* I have a couple ideas I'd like to throw into the pot for your current layout. First suggestion for you might be to replace that interior 200mm top fan with a couple quiet 120mm fans instead for more oomph through the radiator. The 200 pushes a lot of air unrestricted but the static pressure is rather low and probably is not pushing a lot at all through the radiator. Some nice quiet 120s would provide more air through your radiator and add performance to your push/pull setup.

A second suggestion would be to take the two outside 120s and put them inside the case instead replacing the 200mm. 2 x 120mm's pushing out with a couple shrouds to space them off the radiator a bit would probably work as good or better. Also, by have the fans on the interior, you will reduce the fan noise because the blades are inside the case instead of exposed where you can hear them more.

I do like how you moved the tubes to their new positions. It does look a lot better and provides better water flow for your setup










*1)* Yup, You are right that my 240mm [BLACK ICE II] radiator is thick. I got DD kits. YES, I did check yours, thats what the same exact I had problem with the hole mount positions on the 922 was for 240mm rad. I am so relieve that I aint only one.

*2)*Yes, true, someone had talked about exact like this. I will get UK3K fans by this month. I just wanted to keep rad cool of temp by fan for now, Because I just got DD kits in few days ago.









Yes your second suggest, Of course thats what I plan to do. I have no problem with noise, due I am profoundly deaf in real life.







thanks for your advice and feedback, i really appericate that ..

I can see the great reputation factor in you are very wisdom, courage, thinking postive, cope with others.

I give you a *REP+*, thats important to let everyone know you in big spotlight of this forum.









BTW: your rig is awesome sexy! I admire your creative, no bs.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


No problem









Basically,in my experience,headphones (ones that go over your head) usually have 6.25'' connections,and they bundle 3.5'' adapters so you can use them with things like your iPod,because the 6.25'' connection is quite big,the adapter is very chunky and tends to not fit in all the way on the HAF's it seems.



MY friend you didn't get my meaning.Maybe because of my english.When I say headphones I mean the normal headset with the 3.5 jack.I have problem with the front panel connection.Is there a solution or I have to buy another I/O panel


----------



## johnko1

something else guys

Quote:



You just use a rivet gun. For most cases (at least for my HAF 932) use 1/8" diameter rivets with 1/8" grips. Use aluminum rivets because if you use steel and you want to take the case apart again in the future, you'll have a HARD time de-riveting it.


what 1/8 grips mean and which rivets are better; steel or aluminium?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


something else guys

what *1) 1/8 grips *mean and which rivets are better; *2) steel or aluminium*?


1) it is grip wrench and 2) their prefer aluminum over steel. 
Quote:



*Use aluminum rivets because if you use steel and you want to take the case apart again in the future, you'll have a HARD time de-riveting it*


..thats what they said.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


something else guys

what 1/8 grips mean and which rivets are better; steel or aluminium?


use aluminum. i always have and they are VERY easy to find. 1/8" grip is how long the rivet part is. its a good size for almost all jobs


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


MY friend you didn't get my meaning.Maybe because of my english.When I say headphones I mean the normal headset with the 3.5 jack.I have problem with the front panel connection.Is there a solution or I have to buy another I/O panel


try different headphones. some headphones that i have used didnt connect properly to i/o computer ports. try the rear port and see if that works. contact cm and get a replacement if not

edit: sorry for dp


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


MY friend you didn't get my meaning.Maybe because of my english.When I say headphones I mean the normal headset with the 3.5 jack.I have problem with the front panel connection.Is there a solution or I have to buy another I/O panel


Ah,I see,so no set of headphones will work.

Well,before you order a new panel,inspect the PCB of your current front panel.A connection may have just come loose


----------



## newpc

**** cant wait, gonna buy the 932 this week!, cost like 40$ more then 922 in australia


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


That looks like a pretty thick radiator and I know all too well how tight that top area is in the 922. I had to use the thinner Swiftech to squeeze it inside my case with fans and even then, had to modify my mounting position to allow clearance (check my build log to see the side offset mounting). Using the existing hole mount positions on the 922 was bad for all the top rad installations I explored which is why I offset to the one side.










HAFenvy, Now I know why the 922 has the hole mount positions at top different from 932's the hole mount positions.

My second guess that there existing hole mount positions on the 922 is for 120mm RAD each of installation at the top for purpose, instead of 240mm/ 360mm rad.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


I can see that you have lot of respect, experience modding and are truly knowledgeable what the exact is problem and solve than the 35 year old KID Paraleye.


Dude... Forgive and forget.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


something else guys

Quote:



You just use a rivet gun. For most cases (at least for my HAF 932) use 1/8" diameter rivets with 1/8" grips. Use aluminum rivets because if you use steel and you want to take the case apart again in the future, you'll have a HARD time de-riveting it.


what 1/8 grips mean and which rivets are better; steel or aluminium?


I'm not sure but I think thats what I said a while back. Heres some pics to help you understand better.

The diameter has to be 1/8" so its a nice fit in the holes already in the case. eg. the rivets your take out are in 1/8" holes.

The Grip measurements show how long the knob will be when its been compressed with the rivet gun. (See the second pic.) A smaller grip is better for PC cases as there is less of a knob when compressed.










I used the rivets in the last picture. They have a grip of 3.2 - 4.8mm and I ended up with a 4mm knob as I'm showing.










These are the rivets I used. DEFINATELY get aluminium. They are much easier to use and there is absolutely no need for the strength of steel and you will never be able to bore the steel ones out unless you use a special cutting fluid. Just don't even go there.









Painted obviously just means the rivet head has been painted. I used a painted black rivet as you can see but a painted rivet is not nessesery at all.










In a nutshell, get rivets with 1/8" diameter, a grip of NO more then 4.8mm at the most and definatelly get aluminium rivets.

I don't think I could have explained it any better that time.







Now who thinks I over explain?

EDIT - honestly thought I had the first post on 400 then... oh well.


----------



## johnko1

thanks man you helped me alot


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


thanks man you helped me alot


These guys are giving good advice here. I used to work with metals all the time. Steel rivots are only necessary when you need that extra sheer strength. And yes you will go through a few bits trying to drill them out. They are also quite a bit harder to "pop" in to place and unless you are using an air rivot gun for the steel rivots, it is likely that either you would have a hard time popping them by hand or they will not pop 100% tightly due to the extra strength needed to do it. 1/8" is doable by hand with steel, but your hands will get really sore after only a few. So yeah, aluminum rivots are much better for this application.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


These guys are giving good advice here. I used to work with metals all the time. Steel rivots are only necessary when you need that extra sheer strength. And yes you will go through a few bits trying to drill them out. They are also quite a bit harder to "pop" in to place and unless you are using an air rivot gun for the steel rivots, it is likely that either you would have a hard time popping them by hand or they will not pop 100% tightly due to the extra strength needed to do it. 1/8" is doable by hand with steel, but your hands will get really sore after only a few. So yeah, aluminum rivots are much better for this application.


people in this forum really know what they are talking about and if they dont know the answer they will find out (for the most part) i just tend to tune out people under 30 reps. i find that theres some people who will say anything to get up to the 35 reps


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
people in this forum really know what they are talking about and if they dont know the answer they will find out (for the most part) i just tend to tune out people under 30 reps. i find that theres some people who will say anything to get up to the 35 reps









I've only got 20, but I try to never talk about what I don't know. My post/rep ratio is pretty good, and that's almost more important that amount of rep. Of course, in here, Paraleyes' words are like those of a god.


----------



## mastical

add me


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


add me










man these fans on your h50 aren't loud?


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I've only got 20, but I try to never talk about what I don't know. My post/rep ratio is pretty good, and that's almost more important that amount of rep. Of course, in here, Paraleyes' words are like those of a god.


i know my posts are high but i ask alot of questions and sometimes it takes over 5 posts to figure out what the problem is. plus some peopel dont rep


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
i know my posts are high but i ask alot of questions and sometimes it takes over 5 posts to figure out what the problem is. plus some peopel dont rep









But the thing is, I know you're a quality poster from what I've seen in a couple of HAF related threads. 75 rep can't be sneezed at either.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
man these fans on your h50 aren't loud?

They are scythe ultra kaze 3000 and are on a fan controller so they are only loud when I want them to be. The side panel fans Are 1900 rpms that are fan controlled also.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


But the thing is, I know you're a quality poster from what I've seen in a couple of HAF related threads. 75 rep can't be sneezed at either.


i know. i wasnt trying to diss anyone or anything. theres someone on here which plenty of rep who i dont think deserves it. its the kind of people who repost what other people say in hope of getting a rep too.

back to the haf. the 922 is going to be hard to put a window on. suggestions?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


i know. i wasnt trying to diss anyone or anything. theres someone on here which plenty of rep who i dont think deserves it. *its the kind of people who repost what other people say in hope of getting a rep too.*

back to the haf. the 922 is going to be hard to put a window on. suggestions?


When you think about it, I'd guess that just about everything to do with the HAF has been posted somewhere here already so its inevitable that its gonna be reposted. The only exeptions I can think of would be specific 922 stuff?

Anyway, once you go past about 20/30 rep, you stop caring about getting rep rather then helping others.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


When you think about it, I'd guess that just about everything to do with the HAF has been posted somewhere here already so its inevitable that its gonna be reposted. The only exeptions I can think of would be specific 922 stuff?

Anyway, once you go past about 20/30 rep, you stop caring about getting rep rather then helping others.










yea theres not much about the 922. i want a good sized window but the scout should to much IMO plus its kind of ugly


----------



## WusteHase

Count me in:


----------



## doat

You should have the fan on that xiggy pushing through it rather than sucking from it.


----------



## Paraleyes

One of my front casters broke off today. I think it may have been my fault though. I had the case leaned up against the wall under my desk to tinker with it and I must have rolled up too close and broke it off with my wheelchair.







I needed to order some other stuff from CM.com anyways.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
i know. i wasnt trying to diss anyone or anything. theres someone on here which plenty of rep who i dont think deserves it. its the kind of people who repost what other people say in hope of getting a rep too.

back to the haf. the 922 is going to be hard to put a window on. suggestions?

Well like we found out, the Scout Sniper side panel fits the 922 but the only thing "off" is the back screw hole positions (ohhh noooo easy fix). As for side window... you can cut the panel like I did and either put a trim moulding around it with some acrylic/lexan taped to the panel or go a bit fancier like my framed design. Cutting the panel along the perforation isn't too bad but you want to do a nice job if you are doing the edge trim method. By using a frame design... I can hide any zig-zags or slight dings very easily behind the frame and it basically clamps the plastic to the side panel. Plus the frame is thicker allowing me to use countersunk screws to make that nice clean finish.

There *is* an actual windowed version of the 922 in the Asian markets but not in the other regions (go figure). I know because I've seen the part number and actually wanted it but couldn't get one. Here is an image right from the Cooler Master site - HAF 922 Windowed. Part number RC-922M-KWN1. Come on Cooler Master - throw us a bone here and at least sell the same chassis options in all your markets! Anyway......

You'll notice it basically looks like what I said - cut out the perf and put plastic behind it. I actually like my framed look better so I'm happy that I ended up building my own in the end.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
add me










Quote:


Originally Posted by *WusteHase* 
Count me in:









Both added, welcome!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Well like we found out, the Scout Sniper side panel fits the 922 but the only thing "off" is the back screw hole positions (ohhh noooo easy fix). As for side window... you can cut the panel like I did and either put a trim moulding around it with some acrylic/lexan taped to the panel or go a bit fancier like my framed design. Cutting the panel along the perforation isn't too bad but you want to do a nice job if you are doing the edge trim method. By using a frame design... I can hide any zig-zags or slight dings very easily behind the frame and it basically clamps the plastic to the side panel. Plus the frame is thicker allowing me to use countersunk screws to make that nice clean finish.

There *is* an actual windowed version of the 922 in the Asian markets but not in the other regions (go figure). I know because I've seen the part number and actually wanted it but couldn't get one. Here is an image right from the Cooler Master site - HAF 922 Windowed. Part number RC-922M-KWN1. Come on Cooler Master - throw us a bone here and at least sell the same chassis options in all your markets! Anyway......

You'll notice it basically looks like what I said - cut out the perf and put plastic behind it. I actually like my framed look better so I'm happy that I ended up building my own in the end.

How funny. I was just looking through the CM store. I think that if someone bought a storm right side panel for the 922, they could do whatever they wanted with that thing as far as windows goes. I know what you guys mean when you say the windowed storm panel has too much window on it. That's what gave me the idea. $15 Not unreasonable.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
How funny. I was just looking through the CM store. I think that if someone bought a storm right side panel for the 922, they could do whatever they wanted with that thing as far as windows goes. I know what you guys mean when you say the windowed storm panel has too much window on it. That's what gave me the idea. $15 Not unreasonable.









The panels aren't interchangeable (left doesn't fit right and vice verse). At least without being modded.


----------



## wrc05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


please put me in the list,here is mine












Hi There,

I'm sorry for the double post, a noob querry. Is this case in positive pressure setup







can see only 1 intake & 2 exhaust fans or am I missing something







, please clarify.

BTW that's the AMD edition one in the image with full transparent side panel without any fan.

Cheers


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wrc05* 









Hi There,

I'm sorry for the double post, a noob querry. Is this case in positive pressure setup







can see only 1 intake & 2 exhaust fans or am I missing something







, please clarify.

BTW that's the AMD edition one in the image with full transparent side panel without any fan.

Cheers

That case looks to have a negative air pressure. Postive = more air being pushed into a case then whats being pushed out and negative = the opposite (more air being pushed out than in).

EDIT - I checked the original post and its definatelly got a negative pressure setup.


----------



## da tick 07

it really sucks because i can buy the window for 20 dollars but then id have to pay 50 to ship it!


----------



## Pari

Wow so many people have the damn 932 and yet coolermaster refuse to bloody make dust filters.

Add me to that very long list.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pari*


Wow so many people have the damn 932 and yet coolermaster refuse to bloody make dust filters.

Add me to that very long list.



Well some special filters for these fans have already been on the market but then HAF should change its name because of the CFM reduction (less airflow)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


The panels aren't interchangeable (left doesn't fit right and vice verse). At least without being modded.


All you have to do is drill a hole though, right?

EDIT: two holes...


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
All you have to do is drill a hole though, right?

EDIT: two holes...

Unless I misunderstood the post, I thought you wanted to buy the Sniper right side panel, put a window on it, and put it on the left side. Am I wrong?


----------



## Hasie

there is always a complaint about the dust filters. First there are a thousand mods that show you how to make your own and second as mentioned it kills your air flow.
With no dust filter your PC get dirty on the inside. So get some kind of blower and clean it. And I could be wrong here but if you where to leave th pc with out dust filters for 2 or 3 months it would get pretty dirty but you should be fine. If you add dust filter leave it 2 or 3 months the inside will be clean but your filter will be completely blocked. allowing NO air in. or so little that its useless. That seems worst than a dusty inside and cooler.
So the way i c it its work either way. Why sacrifice the air flow to dust filters.
If you dust your home often your PC will take longer as well unless u live near a dirt road or a train track where diesel trains run. then ur #######
Ive seen reviews saying the cons are no dust filters how can more air flow be a con?
IMOP


----------



## harrison

Dust filters are for whimps.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*









Dust filters are for whimps.


HAHAHAHA.


----------



## triggs75

As said in earlier posts, there are custom after market dust filters made by DEMCifilters. Here is a link of some of there filters and if you go into the custom section there are some for the 932 and the 922's. These were custom made by requests to the company and now they are selling them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...b1ac42c2bc66a4


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

I've had this case for a year, and never joined. Shame on me.










My most recent endeavors =)


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pari*


Wow so many people have the damn 932 and yet coolermaster refuse to bloody make dust filters.

Add me to that very long list.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


I've had this case for a year, and never joined. Shame on me.










My most recent endeavors =)


Both added, welcome!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


The panels aren't interchangeable (left doesn't fit right and vice verse). At least without being modded.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


its okay. thats why we mod everything=]










Just had to.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


there is always a complaint about the dust filters. First there are a thousand mods that show you how to make your own and second as mentioned it kills your air flow.
With no dust filter your PC get dirty on the inside. So get some kind of blower and clean it. And I could be wrong here but if you where to leave th pc with out dust filters for 2 or 3 months it would get pretty dirty but you should be fine. If you add dust filter leave it 2 or 3 months the inside will be clean but your filter will be completely blocked. allowing NO air in. or so little that its useless. That seems worst than a dusty inside and cooler. 
So the way i c it its work either way. Why sacrifice the air flow to dust filters.
If you dust your home often your PC will take longer as well unless u live near a dirt road or a train track where diesel trains run. then ur #######
Ive seen reviews saying the cons are no dust filters how can more air flow be a con?
IMOP


So are you taking apart your clogged graphics cards and cleaning them out too when you blow out your system only once every three months? I can't see how that would be easier?

There really are endless options available for either buying, modifying or making them from scratch. If you set it up right, it can be super easy. I clean my filters roughly twice a month and it just takes a couple minutes.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Unless I misunderstood the post, I thought you wanted to buy the Sniper right side panel, put a window on it, and put it on the left side. Am I wrong?


So why won't they fit opposite sides then? And are you saying that the storm panels do NOT fit the 922? Why not? Not that I need one for my 932. I'm just curious.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
So why won't they fit opposite sides then? And are you saying that the storm panels do NOT fit the 922? Why not? Not that I need one for my 932. I'm just curious.

Straight out of the box they can not be swapped. However, it is just a couple of slight mods and it will work no problem.

The only thing not allowing me to put the sniper window panel on the opposite side is the three sliding clips on the top of the side panel that interlock with the case. The great thing is they made these side panels to fit either side, it's just you have to push the upper clips down and raise them on the bottom of the side panel so when you flip it over to fit on the other side they interlock properly.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


So are you taking apart your clogged graphics cards and cleaning them out too when you blow out your system only once every three months? I can't see how that would be easier?


Dunno what he does but at the end of every month, I blow out my whole PC with a small air compressor. That includes all the fans, a couple of bursts of air into the PSU, my video card gets some air put through it and all the little nooks and cranies in the case. Only takes a few minutes and it comes out as clean as you could get it with out pulling it apart and taking to it with a small brush. Best part is theres no loss of airflow from filters.


----------



## bengore

how do i disassemble the front case of haf 922 front panel??


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just added two cold cathodes to my HAF 932!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bengore* 
how do i disassemble the front case of haf 922 front panel??

Behind the front panel, inside the case, there are 6 shiny metal screws. They hold the front panel on. The top I/O panel also has to be lifted up which is just held in with 4 plastic clips that slide down into the chassis top. If you look up beside the drive bays you'll see them and can just easily squeeze them with your fingers to release the top panel assembly. Take out the 6 screws (3 left and 3 right - Top, Middle, Bottom) and the panel comes off with little trouble at all.

Once you have that panel off, you can then see the 4 screws holding the front fan in place if you are doing something there.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Dunno what he does but at the end of every month, I blow out my whole PC with a small air compressor. That includes all the fans, a couple of bursts of air into the PSU, my video card gets some air put through it and all the little nooks and cranies in the case. Only takes a few minutes and it comes out as clean as you could get it with out pulling it apart and taking to it with a small brush. Best part is theres no loss of airflow from filters.










There airflow is definitely cut down, but my RX360 requires very little. -Especially setup in push/pull. I have pantyhose wrapped around the top three fans inside my shroud. All I have to do is blow across the top and the dust flies away. The others are removable foam filters. They are a snap(literally) to clean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Just added two cold cathodes to my HAF 932!



















Cool man! I have those same wallpapers! How funny!? I thought I should share.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Here's my first attempt at WC'ing:

































I went a little overzealous in my reservoir size and am going to update it to full internal with shorter UV green lines, smaller res, and whatnot. Also need to tidy up and sleeve my stuff more when i am not so busy using it. . .

--Rome


----------



## da tick 07

does anyone have a bottom fan that they can take a close up of? i want to see how much clearance im going to have with everything and if its worth it. im guessing everyones using it as an intake fan


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Just added two cold cathodes to my HAF 932!










Wow, that looks great! Where did you mount them at? I'm going to pick up some cold cathodes for my 922, but I've got no idea where to mount them at, or how many I would need to get the whole case to glow. I want it to be bright enough to be seen through the front drive mesh and the fan, but not eye-piercingly so.

I'm also thinking of making my own magnetic dust filter for the side panel. I just need to figure out what material I want to use, then find a magnetic sheet the right size.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaeflash* 
Wow, that looks great! Where did you mount them at? I'm going to pick up some cold cathodes for my 922, but I've got no idea where to mount them at, or how many I would need to get the whole case to glow. I want it to be bright enough to be seen through the front drive mesh and the fan, but not eye-piercingly so.

I'm also thinking of making my own magnetic dust filter for the side panel. I just need to figure out what material I want to use, then find a magnetic sheet the right size.

I mounted one along the drive bays and one along the bottom, next to my psu. I'll take a few pics to show them a little better.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id* 
Here's my first attempt at WC'ing:










I went a little overzealous in my reservoir size and am going to update it to full internal with shorter UV green lines, smaller res, and whatnot. Also need to tidy up and sleeve my stuff more when i am not so busy using it. . .

--Rome

Looks good already. Post your upgrades too when you're done. What fans are those on the bottom of your rad? I really like those. You should raise that UV cathode up higher over your MB so it is hidden.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
does anyone have a bottom fan that they can take a close up of? i want to see how much clearance im going to have with everything and if its worth it. im guessing everyones using it as an intake fan

Are you talking about the front bottom intake? Don't you already have one to look at? They are exactly the same size and everything as the black ones that come with the case except they are clear with red LEDs. Am I even helping you out here? Not sure your question, I guess.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Just added two cold cathodes to my HAF 932!


















I'm not a big fan of all those lights but that looks cool with your desktop background


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
does anyone have a bottom fan that they can take a close up of? i want to see how much clearance im going to have with everything and if its worth it. im guessing everyones using it as an intake fan

Quite an old picture, hope this is what you mean.


----------



## Deano12345

Hey guys,the HAF got a photoshoot courtesy of my new Sony SLR and I think this photo would make a sweet wallpaper (I'm using it myself at the moment)










And here's a link to the photo for anyone who wants the original size.

http://pix.ie/deano12345/1436811


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Hey guys,the HAF got a photoshoot courtesy of my new Sony SLR and I think this photo would make a sweet wallpaper (I'm using it myself at the moment)










And here's a link to the photo for anyone who wants the original size.

http://pix.ie/deano12345/1436811










Can you make a wallpaper as 1920x1080?

Thank you and you will get REP+


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
I mounted one along the drive bays and one along the bottom, next to my psu. I'll take a few pics to show them a little better.

Here ya go, and thanks all for the comments!


----------



## Deano12345

http://photos2.pix.ie/D8/A1/D8A12BBB...51C5E4268A.jpg

There you go GAMERIG.Enjoy


----------



## sintricate

Is there some way to mount a 120mm fan in the drive bays?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Is there some way to mount a 120mm fan in the drive bays?

I had a 120mm fan mounted onto the removable metal in the optical drive bays, I just used two of the screw holes. There was no instability, but it didn't improve much either. Perhaps some of the other members have had a better experience.


----------



## sintricate

meh, i'll give up on that idea, with the removable metal things, there's too much in the way of the fan, almost pointless.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
meh, i'll give up on that idea, with the removable metal things, there's too much in the way of the fan, almost pointless.

That's the conclusion that I came to as well. If you find a better way for intake there, do share! Good luck


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


meh, i'll give up on that idea, with the removable metal things, there's too much in the way of the fan, almost pointless.


I had a 120 mounted in the drive bays and it dropped my mobo temps quite a bit.I'll link you to my thread in the morning if you like


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Looks good already. Post your upgrades too when you're done. What fans are those on the bottom of your rad? I really like those. You should raise that UV cathode up higher over your MB so it is hidden.










Those are the same fans I used... GELID UV Green Wing 12 fans. Nice and quiet little fans and they push air pretty nice. They come in UV blue as well as a regular fan. You can also get a Wing 8 version of the UV fan (80mm) for tighter spots.

As far as the UV Cathode... if he raises it the fans won't glow like they do now so that is kind of a sacrifice you have to make on positioning to get the glow effect off the blades.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Is there some way to mount a 120mm fan in the drive bays?


Are you looking to mount in the 5 1/2' drive bays? if so they sell these http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...00_detail.html and other similar to it. These take up 3 bays.

I have a 80mm fan ziptied to the back of the bay covers and there is no vibration or noise, it works just fine.


----------



## Jaeflash

Thanks, _CH_Skyline_, +rep for the pics =)


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


http://photos2.pix.ie/D8/A1/D8A12BBB...51C5E4268A.jpg

There you go GAMERIG.Enjoy










Million thanks!


----------



## da tick 07

i dont think ive updated for a while so here it is


----------



## Jaeflash

So I gutted an old 120mm fan today and made a shroud for the stock fan on my Mugen 2. There was virtually no change at idle or load though. I tried with and without the side intake fan, but that made no real difference.

Is it possible that the 922 already has sufficient air flow with the side intake, and that the shroud isn't necessary? It really makes me rethink picking up a better fan for the Mugen 2, or mounting another fan in the 5.25 bays.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaeflash* 
So I gutted an old 120mm fan today and made a shroud for the stock fan on my Mugen 2. There was virtually no change at idle or load though. I tried with and without the side intake fan, but that made no real difference.

Is it possible that the 922 already has sufficient air flow with the side intake, and that the shroud isn't necessary? It really makes me rethink picking up a better fan for the Mugen 2, or mounting another fan in the 5.25 bays.









or buying a megahalems


----------



## MADMAX22

Nice Tick, allmost looks like a AT-AT lol.


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Nice Tick, allmost looks like a AT-AT lol.

It SO needs an Empire symbol cut in the side! Very nice paint job there Tick!


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
i dont think ive updated for a while so here it is

















I so love the color scheme of your case


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
I so love the color scheme of your case

wait til you guys see the purple/white watercooling setup


----------



## Justinmarcot

how to join??


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justinmarcot* 
how to join??

just post "add me" and the big giant man in the sky will add you


----------



## doat

That white HAF makes me want some oreos ahahahah


----------



## Thor667

Any one know where I can just get the side door of the AMD limited edition for the HAF 932?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thor667* 
Any one know where I can just get the side door of the AMD limited edition for the HAF 932?










Contact Cooler Master store and email them. I'm sure they will hook you up. Their customer service is excellent. Here's the link:
http://csxstore.coolermaster-usa.com....php?info_id=5


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justinmarcot* 
how to join??

I guess I would be the big man in the sky, added and welcome!!


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Contact Cooler Master store and email them. I'm sure they will hook you up. Their customer service is excellent. Here's the link:
http://csxstore.coolermaster-usa.com....php?info_id=5

I just emailed them, I hope they are selling this seperate. looks amazing.


----------



## Paraleyes

Yep, it looks cool except it says AMD. haha


----------



## deanlewandowski

I saw this case at Micro Center the other day and really wanted it.
Now that Ive seen how nice it is fully loaded, I REALLY want it.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Yep, it looks cool except it says AMD. haha

This.

But I'm getting a TJ07 soon anways.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
This.

But I'm getting a TJ07 soon anways.









Oh cool! Isn't that the one with the left and right side graphic's card air ducts?


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
This.

But I'm getting a TJ07 soon anways.









Very nice, it was either the TJ07 or the Corsair Obsidian. Both are very nice cases, but I went with the Obsidian.

Can't wait to see the TJ07 build.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Oh cool! Isn't that the one with the left and right side graphic's card air ducts?

no its this one










Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Very nice, it was either the TJ07 or the Corsair Obsidian. Both are very nice cases, but I went with the Obsidian.

Can't wait to see the TJ07 build.

I know ... my haf was driving me mad! I didnt have room for two rads. and i get tired of cases really fast.

and im painting my G15. I'm typing this with the onscreen keyboard


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
no its this one

I know ... my haf was driving me mad! I didnt have room for two rads. and i get tired of cases really fast.

and im painting my G15. I'm typing this with the onscreen keyboard









Let's see that g15 man! Hurry up with that!









FYFI... A HAF932 can easily contain a 360 rad and a 240 rad, both together and everything that goes along with them completely inside the case including multiple hard drives, fan controllers, card readers, 2 DVD-roms and a substantial resevoir. And still have plenty of elbow room to hide wires.

Oh, and for those of you with no sense of humor, _"FYFI..."_ is for fun not to be rude.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
no its this one

Yeah, I was considering that one and the TJ10 which is the one I was thinking of earlier. I couldn't bring myself to spend the extra $$$ though. I am very happy with my HAF. I doubt I'll change it for a very long time.


----------



## Ackmanc

rt


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
I just emailed them, I hope they are selling this seperate. looks amazing.

Make sure you let people know on that. I'm sure more people will be interested in that panel. Would make a good sticky on Touge's OP.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
no its this one

I know ... my haf was driving me mad! I didnt have room for two rads. and i get tired of cases really fast.

and im painting my G15. I'm typing this with the onscreen keyboard

LOL nice your onscreen typing skills are great


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 







Let's see that g15 man! Hurry up with that!









On request:

Overal picture:








And some glory shots:

























You like?

And yes... I'm aware that I ****ed up. xD I didn't connect the display properly and now it doesn't work. Not like I use it or anything... Oh and I painted it with plasti-dip.







Plus I had some chemical reaction on my masking tape and it let go of all of its glue.







And that big spot on the arm rest was acetone.









But HEY!... IT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 







Let's see that g15 man! Hurry up with that!









FYFI... A HAF932 can easily contain a 360 rad and a 240 rad, both together and everything that goes along with them completely inside the case including multiple hard drives, fan controllers, card readers, 2 DVD-roms and a substantial resevoir. And still have plenty of elbow room to hide wires.

Oh, and for those of you with no sense of humor, _"FYFI..."_ is for fun not to be rude.

Tha sounds alot like what I'm about to/have started to do. Downside is that every time you add something new, the wires get that little bit tighter to hide. That just means more challenge though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
LOL nice your onscreen typing skills are great









Yeah, it probably only took 10 mins to type...


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Yeah, it probably only took 10 mins to type...

Windows 7 has a autofill in function... it actually works great too!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
On request:
You like?

And yes... I'm aware that I ****ed up. xD I didn't connect the display properly and now it doesn't work. Not like I use it or anything... Oh and I painted it with plasti-dip.







Plus I had some chemical reaction on my masking tape and it let go of all of its glue.







And that big spot on the arm rest was acetone.









But HEY!... IT LOOKS AWESOME!

I think it looks good. Interesting idea; the plasti-dip. I bought some of that some time ago to use on a portion of my case, but never got around to it.


----------



## doat

Should dust that thing Zippy


----------



## gabedad

Please add me

HAF 922- customized with wheels
Asus p6x58D Premium
Intel I7 920
Cooler Master V8 Cooler
Corsair XMS-3 6gb
2 Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 in crossfire
Corsair 850w PS
Seagate 750g and 340G Drives


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabedad* 
Please add me

HAF 922- customized with wheels
Asus p6x58D Premium
Intel I7 920
Cooler Master V8 Cooler
Corsair XMS-3 6gb
2 Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 in crossfire
Corsair 850w PS
Seagate 750g and 340G Drives

Added, welcome!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabedad* 
Please add me

HAF 922- customized with wheels
Asus p6x58D Premium
Intel I7 920
Cooler Master V8 Cooler
Corsair XMS-3 6gb
2 Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 in crossfire
Corsair 850w PS
Seagate 750g and 340G Drives

I love how shiney and new it looks. I want mine to have that new smell again. PC air fresheners anyone??


----------



## Zoso77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Is there some way to mount a 120mm fan in the drive bays?

I shudder to even suggest it...given the level of talent here, but I found that I only felt guilty for a moment or two after I used cable ties to mount my fan. It ended up being secure and quiet and I felt less screwed







.

A 120mm is a nice filler for 3 open bays. I ended up removing all my drive blanks, since this case is all about moving air.

Do any of us really need an up close pic of cable ties? NOT!
Attachment 136092


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoso77* 
I shudder to even suggest it...given the level of talent here, but I found that I only felt guilty for a moment or two after I used cable ties to mount my fan. It ended up being secure and quiet and I felt less screwed







.

A 120mm is a nice filler for 3 open bays. I ended up removing all my drive blanks, since this case is all about moving air.

Do any of us really need an up close pic of cable ties? NOT!

You felt less screwed using those ties, eh? hahaha Good stuff!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Make sure you let people know on that. I'm sure more people will be interested in that panel. Would make a good sticky on Touge's OP.









From an email that I sent regarding the AMD Edition side panel...

Quote:

Dear Customer,

Currently the side panel is only being sold with the entire AMD Edition case. The side panel looks to be available at the beginning of March. Once available it will be listed on the CM store.

Best regards,

Kevin Voong
Cooler Master RPBU
North America Division
4820 Schaefer Ave
Chino, CA 91710


----------



## sintricate

lol, I wonder if my friend is related to that guy. He said he had a relative who worked for CoolerMaster and they have the same last name.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
From an email that I sent regarding the AMD Edition side panel...

From an email that I sent regarding the AMD Edition side panel...

Quote:
Dear Customer,

Currently the side panel is only being sold with the entire AMD Edition case. The side panel looks to be available at the beginning of March. Once available it will be listed on the CM store.

Best regards,

Kevin Voong
Cooler Master RPBU
North America Division
4820 Schaefer Ave
Chino, CA 91710
Yo TOUGE Looks like a "Might HAF mod" worthy of OP Sticky







Well done SKyline. Of course it will probably be $39


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Looks good already. Post your upgrades too when you're done. What fans are those on the bottom of your rad? I really like those. You should raise that UV cathode up higher over your MB so it is hidden.









Thanks, they are 120mm Gelid Wing fans. The cathode was only there as a test spot, i don't like to see them directly either. Still needs some clean up work, but it is hard to find time since i need to use it.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Should dust that thing Zippy

that would be an everlasting job...


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
that would be an everlasting job...

That is what i hate about keyboards, major pain getting all the stuff under the keys out.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
That is what i hate about keyboards, major pain getting all the stuff under the keys out.

It was the first time in 4 years or so... I nearly threw up.









I do like the stealthbomber look from the paint though.... and it smells gooood.


----------



## MADMAX22

Finally got somewhat close to done with mine. I still have some parts to get and then finish with the wiring so it looks pretty rough right now. I mounted the pump where I did because I only need two drive bays. One for the fan controller and another right below it for my dvd drive (or blueray whatever I decide to get).

Pretty easy case to build with.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Yo TOUGE Looks like a "Might HAF mod" worthy of OP Sticky







Well done SKyline. Of course it will probably be $39









I'd pay $39 for that side panel, considering that I got the $99.99 deal on my HAF from TigerDirect, I'd still end up paying less than full price including that panel!


----------



## alex2005oc

Before asking this, I searched using the Google custom search and the thread search and got nothing...

I'm looking into *changing the red* coloured LED from the front 230mm fan *to a blue one*. Can you point me to a thread or a tutorial on how to do it?

Can I use LEDs from another more cheaper fan?

Much appreciated


----------



## jmcmtank

Don't think there is an actual guide but some have done it; I used blue LEDs from a 120mm fan.


----------



## Filos

Put me in with a HAF 932
I really recommend it.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Don't think there is an actual guide but some have done it; I used blue LEDs from a 120mm fan.

*My post.*


----------



## alex2005oc

Great, I'll try that


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
It was the first time in 4 years or so... I nearly threw up.









I do like the stealthbomber look from the paint though.... and it smells gooood.









You smell your keyboard? That is hot







I like the way it looks too.


----------



## Hasie

Hey guys.
I need some help. I havent looked at the fans up close yet but i was wondering if its possible to ad a power switch to the LED in the coolermaster sickle flow fans.

example of the fan can be found in post:
3875
http://www.overclock.net/8007151-post3857.html

I really like these babys. they have alot of vibration but some rubber should soften that up I wanna fill my case with them. but i want it to be able to shutdown when I watch movies.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
You smell your keyboard? That is hot







I like the way it looks too.

Fresh paint smells gooooood.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Fresh paint smells gooooood.









Yes it does zippy, yes it does.


----------



## ashtyler

*changed my Asus P7P55D with Asus Maximus 3 Formula..*


----------



## ashtyler

Razer Krait and my Haf in the background


----------



## doat

Well it seems like i won't be getting a HAF after all, the person i was going to buy it from decided to use it for another build. The gay thing is we have been in contact for almost a month now trying to settle on a price since he was trying to figure out how much it would cost to ship. A month of excitement down the drain


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Well it seems like i won't be getting a HAF after all, the person i was going to buy it from decided to use it for another build. The gay thing is we have been in contact for almost a month now trying to settle on a price since he was trying to figure out how much it would cost to ship. A month of excitement down the drain










you can just order it via Newegg..


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
you can just order it via Newegg..

I was going to buy it for $75 or $85


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hope this is the right spot, HAF Club seems like a good place to start. I picked up an HAF 922 and I love it! I'm thinking of adding a window and would like the HAF lettering used on the case in a decal or at the very least a black and white image I can work with. Anyone have one, or know where I can get one?

Thanks!
-Wes


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnny Thunder* 
Hope this is the right spot, HAF Club seems like a good place to start. I picked up an HAF 922 and I love it! I'm thinking of adding a window and would like the HAF lettering used on the case in a decal or at the very least a black and white image I can work with. Anyone have one, or know where I can get one?

Thanks!
-Wes

Well this window also works with the Haf 922 (the scew holes just don't line up) http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=398, I have it and like it so if you decide not to mod, it's a good fall back option. Though that sounds like a great mod and I hope it works out.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

that is a good looking side panel. Etching the HAF lettering on the inside to have it light up with LEDs would look awesome

-Wes


----------



## FalloutBoy

I found some old pics of my HAF from back in the day. I thought it would be interesting to post the then and now shots. Obviously the hardwares changed and even some of the now shots are no longer on air but just look at the difference.

*Then* - When I first put my HAF together and painted it




























*and now* - new hardware and I re-did all the paintwork and modded it.




























Sorry if you've seen these pics before. Its just funny that all that happened in the space of about 4-5 months.

EDIT - around the same time I went broke...


----------



## MADMAX22

Great job, that looks really nice and clean.


----------



## allenkane

I wanna do naughty stuff to that case FalloutBoy.. Impressive


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


I wanna do naughty stuff to that case FalloutBoy.. Impressive


Hahaha... sooo not good!


----------



## ashtyler

will it have an effect if i put my GPU to the lower PCI-E slot?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Filos*


Put me in with a HAF 932
I really recommend it.


Added, welcome!


----------



## GeekInSaNe

Hi... i have a Storm Scout, but before have a HAF932...
































































specs:
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 4GHz // CM Gemini II
- 4x 1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800
- eVGA nForce 780i SLI s775
- SLI Zogis GeForce 9600GT 512MB
- Antec Quattro PSU 1KWatts
- 4x Seagates Barracuda 500GB
- BenQ LCD 24" FP24WZ 1920x1200 pixels

Saludos desde Monterrey, MÃ©xico.


----------



## marl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


will it have an effect if i put my GPU to the lower PCI-E slot?


Double check with GPUZ. When I put my 260 on the second slot on my Max II, it ran @ 8x. I thought it would've ran at 16x still since it's only running one. Wonder if it's still like that.

Also, very nice system!


----------



## harrison

looks like we need cable mangment 101


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marl*


Double check with GPUZ. When I put my 260 on the second slot on my Max II, it ran @ 8x. I thought it would've ran at 16x still since it's only running one. Wonder if it's still like that.

Also, very nice system!










yeah i have checked with GPUZ and it says it is running @ 8x, the manual syas it should be running @16x as long as it's only one card isn't it? haaay... ill just put it on the first PCI-e slot.. hehhehe... thnx!


----------



## johnko1

I need some help.I have p5q and want to overclock my e8400.It is on 3.4 now and when I used Orthos it crashed after 10 mins.what i'm doing wrong?

(Ram ; Kingston HyperX PC8500 -1066 MHz,planning to buy arctic rc for better performance)


----------



## Mazda6i07

My haf932 just arrived at 8pm from ups.









Can you add me to the list please.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
yeah i have checked with GPUZ and it says it is running @ 8x, the manual syas it should be running @16x as long as it's only one card isn't it? haaay... ill just put it on the first PCI-e slot.. hehhehe... thnx!

newegg specs say 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (red) support single at x16 or dual at x8 mode for your board. In my experience when it says that the second slot is x8 therefor you want to put it in the first slot. As far as I know unless they are both x16 you cant run in x16 in the second slot. I could be wrong about this with your board but im talking in my experience (the few boards I have owned that is).


----------



## muels7

Just bought myself a HAF 932 today. Please add me to the list and the club.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mazda6i07*


My haf932 just arrived at 8pm from ups.









Can you add me to the list please.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Just bought myself a HAF 932 today. Please add me to the list and the club.


Both added, welcome!!


----------



## FEAR.

Hey guys

Someone may have already thought of this but what the heck
(if someone thought of this before me congratz to you good sir







)

A good use for the fillport hole at the top of the case (since i dont have watercooling







) I put my cold cathode switch inside the hole, it hides the wires and that anoying inverter above my dvd drive, I thought it worked pretty well

OH! and if you do try it make sure you remove your dvd drive first lol makes it so much easier (I was just lazy)


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
I need some help.I have p5q and want to overclock my e8400.It is on 3.4 now and when I used Orthos it crashed after 10 mins.what i'm doing wrong?

(Ram ; Kingston HyperX PC8500 -1066 MHz,planning to buy arctic rc for better performance)

plz guys it's emergence


----------



## jmcmtank

*HAF-X.*
Looks like they have done a *Paraleyes* on the front panel; should free up loads of room for a top rad.








*CMHD.TV*


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


plz guys it's emergence


Might do better at the *e8400 club* mate.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Might do better at the *e8400 club* mate.


ok I haven't noticed that


----------



## Nhb93

HAF X looks fantastic, and I'd love it, but God knows what sort of price they're going to put on it.


----------



## Blackhawk4

I'm buying it that's for sure


----------



## Mazda6i07

Anyone know where i might be able to get the grommets or little rubber wire organizers for cable management for my haf case such as the one in this build. http://forum.amtech.com.vn/attachmen...0-corsair2.jpg 
Thanks


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I found some old pics of my HAF from back in the day. I thought it would be interesting to post the then and now shots. Obviously the hardwares changed and even some of the now shots are no longer on air but just look at the difference.

*Then* - When I first put my HAF together and painted it




























*and now* - new hardware and I re-did all the paintwork and modded it.




























Sorry if you've seen these pics before. Its just funny that all that happened in the space of about 4-5 months.

EDIT - around the same time I went broke...



These pics i think are convincing me to get one..haah thanks


----------



## da tick 07

a little update on my progress=]


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mazda6i07*


Anyone know where i might be able to get the grommets or little rubber wire organizers for cable management for my haf case such as the one in this build. http://forum.amtech.com.vn/attachmen...0-corsair2.jpg 
Thanks


You could just glue rubber sheet onto the back face of the mobo tray then slit it with a Stanley/Exacto knife?


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mazda6i07*


Anyone know where i might be able to get the grommets or little rubber wire organizers for cable management for my haf case such as the one in this build. http://forum.amtech.com.vn/attachmen...0-corsair2.jpg 
Thanks


If you find them let me know. I could really use those and I really like the way that looks.


----------



## Toryne

Just got my Computer in this weekend, not finished yet as i've got alot of work to do on it


----------



## FEAR.

Sorry guys got bored LOL









Heres some more pics (quality is really bad sorry)


----------



## doat

That is a nice desk and chair.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is a nice desk and chair.


Thanks, the desk was custom made








Check out my AV setup, thats got a custom made unit too


----------



## ckybam3

I like the blue. What fans did u use to do that? also is that the g11? I love my g11


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


I like the blue. What fans did u use to do that? also is that the g11? I love my g11










No fans(only stock.. removed red LEDs from the front though) just 2 cold cathodes









Yes its a G11, best keyboard i have ever owned (second keyboard ever owned) LOL


----------



## fasterhoads

Just finished the install, so here are some pics of the cable management. BTW, I have not painted the inside yet, not sure of the color combo.


----------



## murat

A few changes of water and air cooling CM HAF 932


----------



## harrison

i like the painted fan


----------



## helly

update: painted black


----------



## jmcmtank

Looks great black...well I would say that!


----------



## maxextz

is this the 932? i see thats what you have in your system but it looks kinda small to me.
















very nice case though i will get one of those 932"s they look sweet.


----------



## jmcmtank

That Logitech speaker is 21.5cm tall to give you scale.


----------



## FEAR.

Give you a better scale, my monitor is a 22"


----------



## ckybam3

Thats definetly the 932. You can tell just by looking at the front. the 932 has a much different front, especially in the cd drive cage part

also dont let the picture fool you....the 932 is huuuuuggggeeee to quote paris


----------



## Coleman

can someone link me to a spray painting guide for the HAF 922.
im planning on getting the 922 for my first build/paint by myself.
im thinking of painting all most all of it blue with some black highlights.
im not water cooling as ive never water cooled and dont feel confident in doing it.
any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## Nhb93

Link. Have fun with it!


----------



## Coleman

is painting the exterior of the case any different from the interior?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coleman* 
can someone link me to a spray painting guide for the HAF 922.
im planning on getting the 922 for my first build/paint by myself.
im thinking of painting all most all of it blue with some black highlights.
im not water cooling as ive never water cooled and dont feel confident in doing it.
any tips will be appreciated.

Read this thread. It has been covered multiple times. Just go through each page and hit Ctrl+F and type in paint. Then just click through each find until you find what you need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
I need some help.I have p5q and want to overclock my e8400.It is on 3.4 now and when I used Orthos it crashed after 10 mins.what i'm doing wrong?

(Ram ; Kingston HyperX PC8500 -1066 MHz,planning to buy arctic rc for better performance)

I could recommend some upgraded heatpipes. That would boost your best O/Cing potential by quite a bit. I have some left over heat pipes that I'm going to list for sale cheap on here pretty soon. My board is fried, but the heat pipes will be a nice upgrade for a P5Q board. Here's a picture of them.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coleman* 
is painting the exterior of the case any different from the interior?

Nope. And you don't need ANY primer for the interior OR the exterior. It comes with a factory baked on primer on the interior.


----------



## Nhb93

You don't need to sand as heavily, since the case is already painted and primed. You just need to get a painter's pad and rough up the sides enough to hold the new paint. There was a guide on here somewhere about it, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just got mine.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Read this thread. It has been covered multiple times. Just go through each page and hit Ctrl+F and type in paint. Then just click through each find until you find what you need.


That or use the 'search this thread' option! Search for more than just paint too otherwise fail. The more words you use in the search, the fewer pointless posts will show up.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Nope. And you don't need ANY primer for the interior OR the exterior. It comes with a factory baked on primer on the interior.


Are you serious







, OMG wow thank you *Paraleyes* I think you just saved me $20 or so


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murat*


A few changes of water and air cooling CM HAF 932










Woooo be careful reaching for that phone with that big exposed red fan blade whirring away up top hehehe


----------



## Rioken

Hey I'm new here, Can I get an add?


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coleman*


can someone link me to a spray painting guide for the HAF 922.
im planning on getting the 922 for my first build/paint by myself.
im thinking of painting all most all of it blue with some black highlights.
im not water cooling as ive never water cooled and dont feel confident in doing it.
any tips will be appreciated.


I just finished painting (plati-dip) my HAF and my 2 cents is that you do go the extra step and drill out the rivets and then re-rivet the case. There are a lot of bends and twists that make it hard to get everything. I didn't and I wished I did. Good luck


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Read this thread. It has been covered multiple times. Just go through each page and hit Ctrl+F and type in paint. Then just click through each find until you find what you need.

I could recommend some upgraded heatpipes. That would boost your best O/Cing potential by quite a bit. I have some left over heat pipes that I'm going to list for sale cheap on here pretty soon. My board is fried, but the heat pipes will be a nice upgrade for a P5Q board. Here's a picture of them. 










From where did you bought them? Also I live in Greece.Is there any problem?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Just placed an order for my HAF 932! Cant wait to get it and rip it apart and paint it!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
That or use the 'search this thread' option! Search for more than just paint too otherwise fail. The more words you use in the search, the fewer pointless posts will show up.

Good point. haha I'd like to see everyone read through this whole thread when joining the club though. I doesn't take that long. Then many of these questions will be answered.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Are you serious







, OMG wow thank you *Paraleyes* I think you just saved me $20 or so









Not to mention a lot of wasted time. I wish more people were aware of that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
From where did you bought them? Also I live in Greece.Is there any problem?

PMing


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


That Logitech speaker is 21.5cm tall to give you scale.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Give you a better scale, my monitor is a 22"


thanks, they are a very nice looking case and when i get mine i will post it here also.
love the big full size cases.


----------



## kcuestag

Got mine the other day:



Hope you like it ^^.

Should start building it tomorrow as im missing the motherboard which departures today off the store and should arrive tomorrow ^.^ Good buy?









Only bad thing i'll have is a 19" Monitor @1440x900 but I think for now its enough.


----------



## Zippit

That memory looks SIIIIIIIIICK!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


That memory looks SIIIIIIIIICK!


Mine or who's? I was told they weren't that great coz of CL9 but don't think ill notice that tbh ...


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Mine or who's? I was told they weren't that great coz of CL9 but don't think ill notice that tbh ...

Yours.

I just like the way they look though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Yours.

I just like the way they look though.









Yeah i love how they look aswell







Too bad they ain't got LEDS ( At least dont think they do xD its first time i build a Pc ).

Hope the motherboard leaves the store soon the aint sending it yet altho they're supposed to send it TODAY so lets hope they do.


----------



## TITAN_001

I have finished my build and I'll post a picture or two soon.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rioken* 
Hey I'm new here, Can I get an add?


























Sure, welcome!


----------



## harrison

Got out the paint


----------



## wermad

hi all,

noob here, this site has a ton of stuff on the haf 932. Just got mine on Monday, disassembled, and primer today (3 coats, rustoleum, using mini detail spray gun and my compressor), have to wait as rains are coming in for the flat black and clear coat. I have to say, if it weren't for this site, i would have never purchased the haf 932 and painted the interior. Im just coming off a 10 yr hiatus of building pc, so im just gonna cannon ball in w/ the haf 932, building and amd am2+ plus w/ some water cooling, and maybe a couple of radeons in xfire. Thanks for all the insightful information. will be following this thread.


----------



## wheth4400

Just wanted to pop in with my haf and the few things I did to it.. like painting
I went with a white/black theme for it and I will just say I am rather happy, even though I did break one of the 5.25inch drive bays mechanisms. Enjoy!


----------



## reaper~

A new CM HAF X might be coming out soon. Maybe we should expand the club to include it also.










YouTube- CMHD.TV - Cooler Master at CES 2010


----------



## Toryne

just an update on the system, still got alot of paint work to do.


----------



## helly

small update, painted black



www.sysprofile.de/id99455


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *helly* 
small update, painted black



www.sysprofile.de/id99455

man these fans on cpu are revoltec? I have the same one but I don't remember the cfm


----------



## kellygtp

Here is mine....


----------



## xclusiveplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
A new CM HAF X might be coming out soon. Maybe we should expand the club to include it also.









YouTube- CMHD.TV - Cooler Master at CES 2010











I hope she's included with the case.


----------



## ckaisher

Thanks to one of the members I got my HAF932 at Frys for just $99 after mail-in rebate. Before I set I am gonna paint the interior black, mesh pieces blue, hard drives slide blue, and the other drive holders blue. Plus replace the fan blue LED ones.

Update.. I decided on a color change. I am still going to use blue lights cause its my favorite color, but I am gonna paint a few interior parts a silver metallic color. The inside will still be black and might even add some other lights ti it


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckaisher* 
Thanks to one of the members I got my HAF932 at Frys for just $99 after mail-in rebate. Before I set I am gonna paint the interior black, mesh pieces blue, hard drives slide blue, and the other drive holders blue. Plus replace the fan blue LED ones.

Welcome to OCN!
Might I suggest something other than black with blue LEDs? The next case I build will be with Orange LEDs. Blue/Black is WAY TOO overdone. Be original, but if black with blue LEDs is just your thing, at least make it a clean install.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xclusiveplayer* 









I hope she's included with the case.









Nope, she's taken. Amanda is my fiance.


----------



## doat

i wish i could get that fry's haf 932 for $99 but i don't have the money.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Welcome to OCN!
Might I suggest something other than black with blue LEDs? The next case I build will be with Orange LEDs. Blue/Black is WAY TOO overdone. Be original, but if black with blue LEDs is just your thing, at least make it a clean install.

I'd planned on going orange with my April build but when I got my classified, Dominator GTs and my EVGA video card I noticed all the red... Anyway, I think my next build will be orange too unless my hardware tells me something else. Me and orange have some unfinished business.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Welcome to OCN!
Might I suggest something other than black with blue LEDs? The next case I build will be with Orange LEDs. Blue/Black is WAY TOO overdone. Be original, but if black with blue LEDs is just your thing, at least make it a clean install.


i agree. i hate how people do the same thing. i think my build is way out there with white/purple =]


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

mine is complete.. lol but i need a bigger desk. Or a smaller keyboard :/


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I'd planned on going orange with my April build but when I got my classified, Dominator GTs and my EVGA video card I noticed all the red... Anyway, I think my next build will be orange too unless my hardware tells me something else. Me and orange have some unfinished business.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
i agree. i hate how people do the same thing. i think my build is way out there with white/purple =]

QFFT

I would have done Orange rather than green if it weren't for my green hardware.


----------



## doat

Can't you put the pc on the ground?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
QFFT

I would have done Orange rather than green if it weren't for my green hardware.

So its settled. Its always the fault of the hardware.









EDIT -

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrysisForever* 
mine is complete.. lol but i need a bigger desk. Or a smaller keyboard :/

Thats what our LAN parties look like.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrysisForever* 
mine is complete.. lol but i need a bigger desk. Or a smaller keyboard :/










Yeah that case is pretty crammed up there. I would be afraid I would knock it during a gaming session.


----------



## harrison

do what you want. that is what i say.


----------



## Coleman

yea ive decided to go orange and black, and get some of those orange xigmatek fans with the white leds.

when painting how did you guys stop from painting the mesh stuff on the front? just taping over it?,id be scared i missed some tape somewhere and accidently paint it


----------



## Nhb93

It's easily removed, and that eliminates the chance you can get paint on it. The manual should show you how to do it. The bottom one can just be pulled off from the bottom, and the drive bay covers just pop off from the side. Very easy to do.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coleman* 
yea ive decided to go orange and black, and get some of those orange xigmatek fans with the white leds.

when painting how did you guys stop from painting the mesh stuff on the front? just taping over it?,id be scared i missed some tape somewhere and accidently paint it

Just make sure you put a small peice of tape in the screw holes on the top and side otherwise some primer or paint will get through onto the front.

Just a heads up on the xiggy fans. They put out a crapload of white light from the LEDs. Still very cool though.


----------



## Coleman

thanks for the info, i just found some orange LED fans called
Deepcool 120mm Orange LED Fan
has anyone used these, and are they any good?
i cant seem to find any video of them in action


----------



## Paladin Goo

Watch me get flamed for this, lol - Do you recommend this case? I've had my Cosmos 1000 for a while now, and I feel its time for a change, but I don't want to spend too much (because I just almost emptied my wallet on my video card).

Noise isn't a huge issue (big fans are quieter anyway), but I'm wanting to know things like how is dust in this? I clean my computer once a month (because thats how I roll) with compressed air, and once a year I take time and thoroughly clean the fans. Will dust be a huge issue for me (because of the lack of filters)?

Also, room to work in. Whats that like (for people who own the case)?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle* 
Watch me get flamed for this, lol - Do you recommend this case? I've had my Cosmos 1000 for a while now, and I feel its time for a change, but I don't want to spend too much (because I just almost emptied my wallet on my video card).

Noise isn't a huge issue (big fans are quieter anyway), but I'm wanting to know things like how is dust in this? I clean my computer once a month (because thats how I roll) with compressed air, and once a year I take time and thoroughly clean the fans. Will dust be a huge issue for me (because of the lack of filters)?

Also, room to work in. Whats that like (for people who own the case)?

I think dust will be your biggest issue unless you use one of the many ideas for installing your own filters.

As far as room to work this case has plenty of that. Very easy to work with, easy to mod, easy to setup in.


----------



## MeeksMan13

update to my HAF:

I have:
Laing D5 Vario
EK X-Top Rev2
Apogee XT
FrozenQ Inverse T-Virus Reservoir
All bitspower Black Matte Barbs (1/2")
7/16" ID, 11/16" OD Tygon Tubing

I had a lot of issues with it so far. First it took all of my fall semester to acquire the parts which left me poor the whole time. Then when I got the reservoir, it got lost in the mail the first time. Now that I got the reservoir in today and started putting it all together, the Fluorescent mount I got with it broke =( So it's now mounted in there with Zip Ties. Then I realized I left my AS5 at my parents house (4 hours away) and decided to run to Best Buy, but they don't carry it there anymore. Again, "=(". So I had to borrow my roommates carpy tube of TIM that came with a HSF. So my temps aren't what I want them to be just quite yet, but they will be soon.

Anyways, all of that being said, here's the result of the sob story lol:


----------



## Mazda6i07

My First Build


----------



## Jaeflash

I've been pondering my fan setup lately. Currently, I've got:

Front stock intake: 110 cfm
Side Storm Force intake: 142 cfm

Rear Scythe slipstream exhaust: 70 cfm
Top stock exhaust: 110 cfm

Total positive pressure: 72 cfm intake

Do 922's do better with negative pressure? I'm thinking of doing one of two things.

1. swapping the side fan with the front, and making the old front fan a side exhaust for a total change of 151 cfm of exhaust. Or

2. Change the side to exhaust and move the rear fan to the bottom as an intake, with a net result of 61 cfm exhaust, giving me a negative pressure setup at the expense of losing a rear exhaust (but I'd still have the top, would that be enough?)?

I could always add another intake to the bottom to offset the exhaust, or would I be better off with some other setup?


----------



## handi420

Got all my painting and wiring finished on my CM HAF 922, thought i'd post them to see what you all think. Sorry about the bad pictures, my cam needs a lot of light for it to work right.

How my case was b4









Sleeving my psu









Sleeving under uv









Painted 1









Painted 2









Blue LED's on power and hdd (came red)









Back of the case finished (put the sticker back on)









Side panel with dust covers









Same side panel with cc's on it, two 12"blue and two 12" uv (should be getting new fans on my next paycheck)









Fans i'm looking at getting

















Back wiring









Inside 1









Inside 2









Inside with uv









looking through the side panel with uv cc









looking through the side panel with blue cc









I did not want to keep opening my case to turn on or off the cc's so i did some cutting on my 5.25 flippy converter


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handi420* 
Got all my painting and wiring finished on my CM HAF 922, thought i'd post them to see what you all think. Sorry about the bad pictures, my cam needs a lot of light for it to work right.

Back wiring









Inside 1









WOW! Really nice job there!







REP+ for great color scheme and tidyness! I LIKE!!!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coleman* 
yea ive decided to go orange and black, and get some of those orange xigmatek fans with the white leds.

when painting how did you guys stop from painting the mesh stuff on the front? just taping over it?,id be scared i missed some tape somewhere and accidently paint it

Well there will be a lot of us here looking forward to checking out your build log with that color scheme.

Check out AC Ryan blackfire4 fans. Also, frozencpu and performance-pcs both sell quite an assortmant of orange LED fans and accessories.

Check my build log for mesh removal tips. Short version: You can use your soldering iron to heat up the plastic enough to release the steel black mesh from the side pieces. All the other mesh pieces can be easily removed by bending the tabs straight.


----------



## Coleman

thanks para hopefully i can whip up something good looking, although i am very new to this stuff, as for soldering i probably wont go near that as i dont trust myself haha, it shouldnt be too hard to tape over the mesh but, as im planning on leaving all the mesh black

oh and i live in australia, so im not sure i would be able to buy from those places.


----------



## handi420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
WOW! Really nice job there!







REP+ for great color scheme and tidyness! I LIKE!!!

thanks man


----------



## Morpheus562

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
i dont think ive updated for a while so here it is

















Now this is a very nice case if I must say...


----------



## wermad

Update: Using a compressor and paint gun: have to run several coats as the gun sprays very thin. Finished the primer this morning (about 6-7 complete coats), dried very quickly. did 4 coats (again, my gun applies a very thin coat) of the Rostoleum flat black, Im really liking the outcome, still wanna run a few more coats of the flat black and then clear coat. cant finish today, have to go to work. still, some challenges using a compressor/spray gun, dont have filter or dryer, so i have to watch the condensation as it will spray over the piece, sucks. I went w/ Rostoleum bcus they were the only brand that was avail in a can (@ walmart), not spray. plus each can was $8 @ 32 oz compared to $4 for a 10-12 oz spray can, i have about 2/3 of the primer can left and i speculate i will have 1/2 of the can of flat black left. clear coat, also rustoleum, is spray and probably will done this weekend. I have no complaints about Rustoleum, did not have a need to hunt for "special" enamel or certain brand, it works on metal surfaces. cant complain until i have it all together. ill post some pics, nothing exciting but makes my haf's interior look better than stock. btw, the flat black paint does smell a bit, if your going w/ this brand, have a well ventilated area and let it dry for a 1-2 days, primer no stink, lol


----------



## pipeandwire

while im still in the build, not to be completed till next month - i do own a 932 with a mcr 320 rad off the back. waiting for extra cash to put the mb and 920 in and ill be all set. please add me or u can wait till next month when i have full pics...cya


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handi420* 
Sleeving under uv









Inside with uv









That looks sweet! Nice job.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coleman* 
thanks para hopefully i can whip up something good looking, although i am very new to this stuff, as for soldering i probably wont go near that as i dont trust myself haha, it shouldnt be too hard to tape over the mesh but, as im planning on leaving all the mesh black

oh and i live in australia, so im not sure i would be able to buy from those places.

Australia has a few good modding/smaller parts places that I know of. PM me if your interested in finding out what they are.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone know what brand/color of paint matches the exterior of the 922? dropped something and it put a small scratch on my side panel. Cant tell for the most part but I know it's there and it bothers me. I don't want to repaint the entire exterior as I'd loose the HAF logo, which I REALLY like.

-Wes


----------



## handi420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnny Thunder* 
Anyone know what brand/color of paint matches the exterior of the 922? dropped something and it put a small scratch on my side panel. Cant tell for the most part but I know it's there and it bothers me. I don't want to repaint the entire exterior as I'd loose the HAF logo, which I REALLY like.

-Wes

there is a bunch of textured spray paint i looked around when i was going to paint mine and couldent find any to match 100%

1 thing you could try is get something like this http://www.autobarn.net/krwrtespfib.html and get some flat black and cover up the color with black overspray.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coleman*


thanks para hopefully i can whip up something good looking, although i am very new to this stuff, as for soldering i probably wont go near that as i dont trust myself haha, it shouldnt be too hard to tape over the mesh but, as im planning on leaving all the mesh black

oh and i live in australia, so im not sure i would be able to buy from those places.


Check out http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php and http://www.gammods.com.au/store/ for bits and pieces...i have found that between them you can get most parts for modding and adding to your build.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnny Thunder*


Anyone know what brand/color of paint matches the exterior of the 922? dropped something and it put a small scratch on my side panel. Cant tell for the most part but I know it's there and it bothers me. I don't want to repaint the entire exterior as I'd loose the HAF logo, which I REALLY like.

-Wes


Try contacting CM's RMA department. You can tell them you damaged it and they'll probably send you a side panel for $10-20.

Or you could... fib...







a little and say it came damaged and you just now noticed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll send them an email and ask about a new panel.

What I'd really like is the full window panel for the with the HAF lettering on it, should be adding a waterblock to my GPU soon so I wont really need the side airflow. http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=398

-Wes


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Check out http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php and http://www.gammods.com.au/store/ for bits and pieces...i have found that between them you can get most parts for modding and adding to your build.


Well those were my 2 out of 3 shops.


----------



## Coleman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Well those were my 2 out of 3 shops.


hahaha,whats the third one? i already knew about PCCG, am currently putting stuff into my cart to order tonight







although im not sure on some stuff


----------



## FalloutBoy

The third is spotit - http://www.spotit.com.au/Index.aspx. I find they have some pretty good prices on hardware and fans etc...


----------



## ahdubious

You could also try itech (which looks strangely like spotit. Brothers maybe??) for fans and hardware or coolpc for odds and ends etc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
The third is spotit - http://www.spotit.com.au/Index.aspx. I find they have some pretty good prices on hardware and fans etc...


----------



## johnko1

I just bought V8 and have e8400 o/c on 4.2Ghz

Idle temp(low) : 21
full load (low) : 44

are they good?


----------



## el-John-o

Getting ready to order the AMD Special Edition one- gettin excited.


----------



## stephenmarr

add me please


----------



## doat

That is awesome how did you paint "Cooler Master"?


----------



## handi420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephenmarr* 
add me please





































very sharp!!


----------



## stephenmarr

did it with a very fine paint brush and very lightly dripped a drop into the outline and coaxed it into the lines. any overrun was scrapped off when it dried took about 2hrs to complete


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephenmarr* 
did it with a very fine paint brush and very lightly dripped a drop into the outline and coaxed it into the lines. any overrun was scrapped off when it dried took about 2hrs to complete

Very nice work


----------



## Paraleyes

Good stuff, Stephenmarr!









Hey all! Maybe against the rules for me to say this, but how's about a round of REP+s for Stephanmarr?!









IMO, a quality build post, especially one showing such originality is just as deserving(if not even more so) of rep as one answering a simple technical question. I think sometimes people forget that. That's some really precise paint work that we have not seen yet. Not to mention one heck of a tidy build! Maybe I just get excited when I see something new.


----------



## stephenmarr

cheers for that comment Paraleyes
this is my very first build wanted to do it right heres the parts list i used










case prep










painted case










Build Parts.

CASE: Cooler Master HAF 932 Big Tower Black

MOTHERBOARD: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD5 Intel P55 (Socket 1156) DDR3

CPU: Intel Core i5 750, S 1156

PSU: Corsair HX 750W PSU

GPU: XFX ATI Radeon HD 5850 XXX 1024MB GDDR5

RAM: Corsair Dominator XMS3 4GB DDR3 16000C9D Twin3X (TW3X4G1600C9D)

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

HDD 1:Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB SATA-II 32MB Cache

HDD 2: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB SATA-II 16MB Cache

CPU COOLER: Corsair H50-1 High-Performance CPU Watercooler Socket LGA7751156

OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony Optiarc DRU-870S 24x DVDÂ±RW SATA ReWriter

had these from other shop bought pc's

MOUSE: Logitech G15

KEYBOARD: Logitech Wave

MONITOR: Dell 2407WFP-HC


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipeandwire* 
while im still in the build, not to be completed till next month - i do own a 932 with a mcr 320 rad off the back. waiting for extra cash to put the mb and 920 in and ill be all set. please add me or u can wait till next month when i have full pics...cya


Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephenmarr* 
add me please





































Both added, welcome!!


----------



## ckaisher

I have started painting my case. I have painted some of the mesh on the case and plan I painting the interior of the case black and replacing the fans with blue fans.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephenmarr* 
add me please





































man this is great + rep


----------



## mark3510

@stephenmarr

thats the most cleanest paintjob ive ever seen on a haf







nice detail on 5.25 locks!


----------



## 4dAlpha

Sign me up!


----------



## nolonger

Sign me up please! HAF 922, no mods yet. Planning on painting it black.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4dAlpha*


Sign me up!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*










Sign me up please! HAF 922, no mods yet. Planning on painting it black.


Both added, welcome!


----------



## kcuestag

Hey,

Now that Pc is "good looking" inside I may say:

Sign me up!





It was even worse an hour ago then spent like 20 mins organizing them, how does it look?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hey,

Now that Pc is "good looking" inside I may say:

Sign me up!





It was even worse an hour ago then spent like 20 mins organizing them, how does it look?










Added, welcome!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Added, welcome!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## sgt.rosenfield

so i need a little help... I'm gonna have about $1000 to spend on upgrades
right now i'm looking at 
core i5 (wanna run at 3.6 to 3.8 w/turbo on)
ASUS Sabertooth 55i (i like the mil theme, prolly cause i'm in the army)
8gb g-skills ripjaw DDR3 1600
corsair H50 (with pull/case/shroud/rad/push)
Win 7 and a few fans,cables, cathode
Question is what to do about storage with the remaining $350ish
would like a good amount of storage cause I put lots of games and programs on my pc but also would like to start a digital library
right now i'm looking at a 2tb WD green for storage/backup and a 640gb black for os programs/ misc what do you all think?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgt.rosenfield*


so i need a little help... I'm gonna have about $1000 to spend on upgrades
right now i'm looking at 
core i5 (wanna run at 3.7 to 3.8 w/turbo on)
ASUS Sabertooth 55i (i like the mil theme, prolly cause i'm in the army)
8gb g-skills ripjaw DDR3 1600
corsair H50 (with pull/case/shroud/rad/push)
Win 7 and a few fans,cables, cathode
Question is what to do about storage with the remaining $350ish
would like a good amount of storage cause I put lots of games and programs on my pc but also would like to start a digital library
right now i'm looking at a 2tb WD green for storage/backup and a 640gb black for os programs/ misc what do you all think?


Im not a hardware professional but my opinion:

I would remove 4gb of RAM, don't think you'll need more than that for gaming at least for a year. And then spend the money you took OFF those 4gb on either a SSD ( Solid State Drive - Awesome for gaming ) of 120gb or so and rest a 1TB WD Caviar Black or the 2TB you chose









Thats'w hat I would do, maybe its not best option but I wouldnt go for 8gb of ram at least my self dont think its neccesary for gaming yet.


----------



## sgt.rosenfield

might go with 4gb DDR3, 1tb green and a 640gb black...what do yal think?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgt.rosenfield*


might go with 4gb DDR3, 1tb green and a 640gb black...what do yal think?


I think it's pretty good.

That would be good ^^ And maybe if you want take instead a 1TB Caviar Black and a SSD instead of a green caviar ^^.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgt.rosenfield* 
might go with 4gb DDR3, 1tb green and a 640gb black...what do yal think?

I'd get three of these and RAID5 if you are worried about backup.


----------



## jmcmtank

Bit more on the *HAF-X*. Look at their *690-2* review (page 5 especially) for some of the HAF-X stuff; like the way you can remove part of the HD rack to fit a bottom rad for instance.


----------



## doat

That seems to be worse than the 932 because you can't put 4 120mm fans on the side.


----------



## jmcmtank

Yeah, only saving grace would be if an Antec 200mm fitted. Not sure I like the window; less room to hide stuff.


----------



## johnko1

Where can I find a custom logo (red colour) for my corair hx850W modular psu?


----------



## jmcmtank

Have a look at *this thread*.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Have a look at *this thread*.

I can't find anything.

Another?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Have a look at *this thread*.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
I can't find anything.

Another?

I think that was supposed to take you to my HX1000w sticker thing but jmc must have more posts per page than normal. A link to it is on the first page but your after an 850w one. Triggs made an 850w version I think so it might be an idea to check with him. Heres a link to his recent build log.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...00d-build.html


----------



## jmcmtank

Woops! Yeah, got it in one *FalloutBoy*, I need to use the permalinks in future.


----------



## slim123

Count me in as a 932 owner


----------



## its my first time

Add me please.

My rig is nowhere as nice as others but it's my first time









Here are various pics

Before










Here are my parts










Had to remove top fan to get rad mounted at top










Here is outer case pic










Here is front of case










Here is view of everything installed










and another (ignore the air bubble, the case was on it's side, the loop has been bled)










close up of heatkiller 3.0










close up of thermochill pa120.2 with yateloon fans










close up of xspc res top with mcp355 pump below










Oh and I love my haf 932, the best case I've had


----------



## scrotes

ill join


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slim123* 
Count me in as a 932 owner










Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Add me please.

My rig is nowhere as nice as others but it's my first time









Oh and I love my haf 932, the best case I've had










Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrotes* 
ill join

All added!


----------



## Malus

Add me please to the club!

Check my HAF here:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8209016


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malus*


Add me please to the club!

Check my HAF here:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8209016


Added, welcome!


----------



## pipeandwire

Pics here







Rest of the build will commence tomorrow - if my wife doesn't toss everything from the kitchen counter to the garbage can


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pipeandwire*


Pics here







Rest of the build will commence tomorrow - if my wife doesn't toss everything from the kitchen counter to the garbage can


Throwing computer stuff in the trash can is divorce material in my eyes.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Finally finished! Did a little paint work and it was ready to go.

My Photobucket Album


----------



## chronicbucks

been an owner for awhile, didnt ever see this thread, this is awesome

throw me in there

i bookmarked this, so i can come back and pimp out my case some more


----------



## FalloutBoy

I just noticed one of the tags for this thread is 'haf secret society'.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
Finally finished! Did a little paint work and it was ready to go.

My Photobucket Album










Man I think a rivet is missing


----------



## MindBlank

Hey guys, my 922 is coming tomorrow and I have one question : how do you remove the top plastic cover that has the buttons and the USB ports and so on?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

its really easy, there are 4 tabs (one on each corner) like this => that you press to pop out, it will make sense when you see them. takes moments to undo

-Wes


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 







I just noticed one of the tags for this thread is 'haf secret society'.

Shush!


----------



## Coloss

If you want you can add me to the list.

Owner of 2 HAF 932's

Started with 1 HAF 932

Now started with a HAF 932 AMD Edition casemod build










Follow the build log @ HAF 932 AMD Extreme Edition


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coloss* 
If you want you can add me to the list.

Owner of 2 HAF 932's

Started with 1 HAF 932

Now started with a HAF 932 AMD Edition casemod build










Follow the build log @ HAF 932 AMD Extreme Edition

Wow that thing looks insane, me like


----------



## johnko1

man its really prototype.keep going


----------



## xinexix

So I've got this 922 sitting here. The plan is to wait until Intel's Gulftown is out







so I've got some time to kill. I *really* want to paint my case interior matte black. I don't mind that such a notion is completely unoriginal









I've been looking though this thread as well as a few other on the procedure of painting but I still have some questions. I have a history of botching any first attempt at mods (lapping







).

My primary holdback right now is figuring out the rivets. I'm afraid to break down my case before I know I can get it back together. I want to take out the rivets because I don't trust myself to be satisfied with the job I might be able to do keeping it togehter. There look to me to be 2 different rivet sizes, as indicated here









After reading

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
All the rivets in the case are 1/8" (3.2mm) so definatelly get that. Also try to get the shortest rivets you can. I think that is the grip measurment. Any length will work but the shorter ones are better for holding thin sheet metal pieces together like a computer case. Hope that makes sense, if not just get 1/8" size rivets and you'll be fine.

I took another look and now I believe countersunk rivets just have smaller heads and all of the case's rivet holes are 1/8". I've been hoping to find black countersunk rivets but haven't had any luck. I haven't found *any* countersunk rivets at local hardware stores, only online.

I'm going to number my questions just to make it easier.
*1.* Of those that de-riveted their case and wound up with black rivets, did you buy them that way or paint them afterward? I've had a stigma about painting the rivets after installing them in a painted case.
*2.* Can anybody recommend a good place to look for the right rivets?
*3.* I've been to Ace Hardware, Lowes, and Home Depot. Are there particular hobby shops (aside from aviation) that I should be looking for?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
OKAY EVERYONE, IT IS NOT BARE METAL FROM THE FACTORY. AND IT DOES NOT NEED TO BE PRIMED!

Take some sand paper to it and you will see the metal. I know it looks like it is, but it is not. If that was bare aluminum, your hands would turn black from handling it and you would leave fingerprints all over the place. Trust me. I used to work with different metals every day.

Thanks for re-emphasizing this Paraleyes, I was going to double check because of your earlier mention of "default" primer, but then I read this.

Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly, here is my paint materials plan: no self-etching or standard primer whatsoever; a prep pad to clean the surfaces of oil and dust before painting; enough cans of satin black to do 3 coats on all parts; enough non-glossy-ish clear coat to do 2 coats; some fine-grit sandpaper; and sandpaper gripping pad (whatever it's called) for between coats.
*5.* Not really a question, but I'd appreciate if anyone would correct anything I have wrong.

Thanks all! I've gotten so much info from this thread! It rocks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1* 
Right here-http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=154804

This has all the info you need (thanks to LilMan)

Thanks to both LilMan and Mokolodi1, since I'm not sure where he found LilMan's original post, for this link. I've been interested in tying 3 CM Megaflows to the same LED switch.

The approach linked above makes sense; never thought of it like that







My original plan seems to be working out though: desolder the diode D2 and use the 2 terminals as the switching point. Quite similar to how the stock case fan that supports LED on/off works.

Here is a preliminary pic. My electronics knowledge is corroded so there may be something I'm missing that will damage the components in the long run, but my tests had it working.








In the picture the two wires aren't connected to anything. They're just sitting, separated by air. Apply power with the wires not touching and the fan spins with no red LEDs. Touch the two wires with the power on and the fan continues to spin and the red LEDs come on.

This might be old news







I haven't done as much digging as I perhaps out to have.


----------



## Paraleyes

Welcome to OCN, xinexix! That's quite a 1st post.

Rivets: You don't need to buy countersunk/flathead rivets. Read my build log. There is a workaround to get them to flush mount for the couple that need to be. Other than that, just get 1/8" rivets and an 1/8 drill bit. Aluminum for sure! Also, you can just paint them black with a sharpie after reassembly.

Paint: You don't need sandpaper; just a burgendy scotch brite pad before the 1st coat. Then reapply each coat according to the directions on the can. Usually many thin coats, roughly 20 minutes to 1 hour apart. Why are you using an additional gloss paint over the top of the satin? Just get gloss black if you want it to be shinny.


----------



## Morpheus562

Well I finally took some pictures of my Rig I just built, sorry had to use Droid Camera since I dont have a Digital one LOL! First time builder so plz dont bash me if something is wrong....


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Shush!









You say that and yet we've all got links in our sigs. We sure are good at keeping the secret.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morpheus562* 
Well I finally took some pictures of my Rig I just built, sorry had to use Droid Camera since I dont have a Digital one LOL! First time builder so plz dont bash me if something is wrong....

He didn't use 200+ zipties... lets kick him!... na, thats one hell of a rig you've got there. Looks powerful!


----------



## Morpheus562

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
You say that and yet we've all got links in our sigs. We sure are good at keeping the secret.









He didn't use 200+ zipties... lets kick him!... na, thats one hell of a rig you've got there. Looks powerful!









thanks....yeah its a beast lol


----------



## nolonger

Curious why you got a 300GB Velociraptor as a boot drive instead of an SSD.


----------



## Morpheus562

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Curious why you got a 300GB Velociraptor as a boot drive instead of an SSD.

I have been thinking about buying a SSD, but my Raptor boots up pretty quick as it is, plus more space....


----------



## Lord

hi guys,

is it possible to paint haf 932 without taking it apart?


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord* 
hi guys,

is it possible to paint haf 932 without taking it apart?

yes but it wont look as nice IMO


----------



## ckaisher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord* 
hi guys,

is it possible to paint haf 932 without taking it apart?

Yes you can paint it without taking it apart. Just you masking tape and newspaper to cover what you don't want painted. That's how I painted mine.


----------



## AmishJoe

I would like to be added please. (932)

Does anyone know where I can buy a new case foot for my 932? It fell off on the way to a lan and I never found it.

Also Pics.









My lighting is really bad ATM, at first I wanted all Red, then I bought some orange fans, and then my new PSU and heatsink were blue.










I've improved the cable management since this picture and the stupid light-strip is long gone.










I'm planning on painting the interior but I really don't want to take the computer apart right now.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmishJoe* 









you should clean out that front grill


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmishJoe* 
Does anyone know where I can buy a new case foot for my 932? It fell off on the way to a lan and I never found it.

http://www.mnpctech.com/Aluminum_Com...Case_Feet.html

I quite like those,pricey,but very cool.Bill Owen is a member on OCN,so I'm sure if you PM he will be able to tell you if they would fit or not

Other than that,the maybe E-mailing Coolermaster,they may sell you a set of the standard case feet


----------



## fenwaypark04

please add me, i have a HAF 922.


----------



## AmishJoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
you should clean out that front grill









Yeah that picture is about a year old, things are much cleaner now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
http://www.mnpctech.com/Aluminum_Com...Case_Feet.html

I quite like those,pricey,but very cool.Bill Owen is a member on OCN,so I'm sure if you PM he will be able to tell you if they would fit or not

Other than that,the maybe E-mailing Coolermaster,they may sell you a set of the standard case feet

Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## Coloss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmishJoe* 
I would like to be added please. (932)

Does anyone know where I can buy a new case foot for my 932? It fell off on the way to a lan and I never found it.

.

You can buy spare parts at CoolerMaster

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=573


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chronicbucks* 
been an owner for awhile, didnt ever see this thread, this is awesome

throw me in there

i bookmarked this, so i can come back and pimp out my case some more










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coloss* 
If you want you can add me to the list.

Owner of 2 HAF 932's

Started with 1 HAF 932

Now started with a HAF 932 AMD Edition casemod build










Follow the build log @ HAF 932 AMD Extreme Edition


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmishJoe* 
I would like to be added please. (932)

Does anyone know where I can buy a new case foot for my 932? It fell off on the way to a lan and I never found it.

Also Pics.









My lighting is really bad ATM, at first I wanted all Red, then I bought some orange fans, and then my new PSU and heatsink were blue.










I've improved the cable management since this picture and the stupid light-strip is long gone.










I'm planning on painting the interior but I really don't want to take the computer apart right now.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwaypark04* 
please add me, i have a HAF 922.

All added, welcome!


----------



## Coloss

Tonight made another render of the Build, hope you guys like it, build can be followed at the link in my signature below.

First going to get some sleep now, in a couple of hours i will upload the front/side and back in High Detail.


----------



## xinexix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Rivets: You don't need to buy countersunk/flathead rivets. Read my build log. There is a workaround to get them to flush mount for the couple that need to be. Other than that, just get 1/8" rivets and an 1/8 drill bit. Aluminum for sure! Also, you can just paint them black with a sharpie after reassembly.

Thanks for the info Paraleyes. I took a look at your build log. I don't really trust myself to drill flat the dome head of the rivets. I'm thinking I'll just get countersunk ones from online. Thanks for the suggestion though. Didn't think of the sharpie thing. Good idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Why are you using an additional gloss paint over the top of the satin? Just get gloss black if you want it to be shinny.

Well I was thinking that the clear coat would help with the paints durability (wouldn't scratch off as easily). I wasn't really planning on going glossy. I had heard there are some clear coats that aren't completely matte finished but also aren't extremely shiny. I had this in mind, without really knowing anything about it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Paint: You don't need sandpaper; just a burgendy scotch brite pad before the 1st coat. Then reapply each coat according to the directions on the can. Usually many thin coats, roughly 20 minutes to 1 hour apart.

So if I let the paint dry and I'm not a complete klutz then it sounds like 2 to 4 layers of satin black is all I need to buy in the way of spray products. When you say you don't need sandpaper I take that as after the initial scrubbing (and as long as there isn't too big a block of time between coats) no inter-coat preparations/cleaning are needed. I don't care about extreme smoothness, but will this method produce much more roughness than the stock painting on the outside?

Thanks


----------



## fasterhoads

I would like to be added to the list.

Thanks


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Man I think a rivet is missing

LOL Thanks for catching that. I didn't even notice!

Also, can I get an add to the list here?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xinexix* 
Thanks for the info Paraleyes. I took a look at your build log. I don't really trust myself to drill flat the dome head of the rivets. I'm thinking I'll just get countersunk ones from online. Thanks for the suggestion though. Didn't think of the sharpie thing. Good idea.

Well I was thinking that the clear coat would help with the paints durability (wouldn't scratch off as easily). I wasn't really planning on going glossy. I had heard there are some clear coats that aren't completely matte finished but also aren't extremely shiny. I had this in mind, without really knowing anything about it









So if I let the paint dry and I'm not a complete klutz then it sounds like 2 to 4 layers of satin black is all I need to buy in the way of spray products. When you say you don't need sandpaper I take that as after the initial scrubbing (and as long as there isn't too big a block of time between coats) no inter-coat preparations/cleaning are needed. I don't care about extreme smoothness, but will this method produce much more roughness than the stock painting on the outside?

Thanks

As far as the rivet thing goes, you must have missed that in my build log. what I did to get it flush was to 1st drill the 1/8" hole and then take a large bit like 7/16" or 1/2" bit and then drilled out a bevel around the 1/8" hole. That allows the rivets to sit flush with the face of the mounting surface.

You are aware that just because paint is clear, doesn't necessarily mean it is more durable. Make sure you do your research on your final paint decision.

Paint prep is easy. All you need to do is remove the shine with a red/burgandy scotch brite pad and the new paint will stick wonderfully. Then wash it afterwards with dish soap. Then dry it completely. Painting: Use thin coats 20 or so minutes apart until you are happy with the coverage. Let it all sit for 24 hours and you'll have a pretty durable finish with just the rustoleum satin black. If you are taking apart your case, just start with painting one piece at a time and when you're done with the last piece, just start over with the 1st piece again and do the same thing until you are satisfied.

Roughness? Well the outside already has a splatter effect on it as it is. Unless you plan on sanding it all down flat, that will still be there. But to answer your question, my paint job came out perfectly smooth using this method.


----------



## xinexix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


As far as the rivet thing goes, you must have missed that in my build log. what I did to get it flush was to 1st drill the 1/8" hole and then take a large bit like 7/16" or 1/2" bit and then drilled out a bevel around the 1/8" hole. That allows the rivets to sit flush with the face of the mounting surface.

You are aware that just because paint is clear, doesn't necessarily mean it is more durable. Make sure you do your research on your final paint decision.

Paint prep is easy. All you need to do is remove the shine with a red/burgandy scotch brite pad and the new paint will stick wonderfully. Then wash it afterwards with dish soap. Then dry it completely. Painting: Use thin coats 20 or so minutes apart until you are happy with the coverage. Let it all sit for 24 hours and you'll have a pretty durable finish with just the rustoleum satin black. If you are taking apart your case, just start with painting one piece at a time and when you're done with the last piece, just start over with the 1st piece again and do the same thing until you are satisfied.

Roughness? Well the outside already has a splatter effect on it as it is. Unless you plan on sanding it all down flat, that will still be there. But to answer your question, my paint job came out perfectly smooth using this method.


Haha!







Fair enough about the clear coat. I've only read 1 real how-to on painting a case and definitely got the impression that clear coat was a good idea for durability. Either way, I obviously need to do some more research on what to expect when painting. Thanks for all your advice


----------



## ckaisher

I have my case completely painted and tomorrow is time for the transplant from my old case.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fasterhoads*


I would like to be added to the list.

Thanks












Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


LOL Thanks for catching that. I didn't even notice!

Also, can I get an add to the list here?


Added, welcome!


----------



## MindBlank

I've finally finished the move from my old case to the HAF 922. Pictures below.
Also, you can add me to the club.


----------



## ecaftermath

How do you unscrew the 200mm fan on the side panel? I have no idea what screw is that (circle).

Thanks


----------



## rough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


How do you unscrew the 200mm fan on the side panel? I have no idea what screw is that (circle).

Thanks


Allen Wrench http://www.cksinfo.com/clipart/const...wrench-set.png


----------



## ecaftermath

What size?...i just bought it..none of them fits.. lol 5/32 too big..1/8 too small.. just bought a set...lol


----------



## Nhb93

I want to say it's 5/16. I had to go out and buy one just for that, but luckily it fits all the Allen key screws on the case. I hope I put it in the box with the accessories... Now I need to go look...


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I want to say it's 5/16. I had to go out and buy one just for that, but luckily it fits all the Allen key screws on the case. I hope I put it in the box with the accessories... Now I need to go look...

5/16 is way too big..7.94mm..i think it's 9/64 which my set doesn't have


----------



## Nhb93

I don't think it's that odd. I think it's a 3/16 actually now that I measure it and think back.


----------



## ecaftermath

I've tried the 3/16..doesn't fit..


----------



## Nhb93

TBH, I just went to the local hardware store with a screw that I did manage to get out (don't remember how, I think I got lucky with one of the keys I had), and asked them to help me find a matching one. If you know where that section of your store is you don't need to ask for that bit of help.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


How do you unscrew the 200mm fan on the side panel? I have no idea what screw is that (circle).

Thanks



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


What size?...i just bought it..none of them fits.. lol 5/32 too big..1/8 too small.. just bought a set...lol


Also known as Hex Key. It's metric. Get a metric set. I don't know the size off hand.

EDIT: Also, if you have a dremel, you can cut a slit in it and just use a flat head screwdriver. Then just use normal fan screws.


----------



## Loosenut

also known as a torx bit, you can find a set of metric and standard at your local hardware and auto parts stores. they usually are not bad in price.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rough*


Allen Wrench http://www.cksinfo.com/clipart/const...wrench-set.png


Damn! That avatar is *rough *to look at.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


also known as a torx bit, you can find a set of metric and standard at your local hardware and auto parts stores. they usually are not bad in price.


Wrong! Those are star shaped.


----------



## Loosenut

either way, you can find both tools in both places, and after reading back I missed a few posts sry for bad info.


----------



## Coloss

Final render design finished, high detailed










For all the renders go to my build log http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...e-edition.html

There you will find more high detailed renders from my build. Hope you want to follow the build


----------



## FalloutBoy

wow, it was painful following that allen key kuffufle (bad spelling I know) but paraleyes was correct in saying metric and the right size is 3mm. End kuffufle.


----------



## ecaftermath

Hi

Say I want to put 3x120mm fans on top of the case. Can I put 2 as exhaust and the middle 1 as intake? Would it be feasible to do so?


----------



## blankman69

Just built my new rig with a 932 case. Was wondering If I might be added to the list of owners? Thanks


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MindBlank*


I've finally finished the move from my old case to the HAF 922. Pictures below.
Also, you can add me to the club.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *blankman69*


Just built my new rig with a 932 case. Was wondering If I might be added to the list of owners? Thanks


Both added, welcome!


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


Hi

Say I want to put 3x120mm fans on top of the case. Can I put 2 as exhaust and the middle 1 as intake? Would it be feasible to do so?


Why would you do such a thing?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Why would you do such a thing?


It would be like smashing your face into a wall. Yea you can do it but WHY?!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecaftermath* 
Hi

Say I want to put 3x120mm fans on top of the case. Can I put 2 as exhaust and the middle 1 as intake? Would it be feasible to do so?

the air will go in the middle and right out the 2 sides therefore there might as well not be fans there. so pointless


----------



## wrc05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coloss*












I can only say, WOW!


----------



## Coloss

Thanks, glad you like it. Today made the first of many CNC parts. So soon a update with pictures at the build log


----------



## handi420

Omg thats huge.

lol you should build two of those cases and make a dining table out of it with some bar stools.


----------



## Coloss

Lol, i could do it.
The case will be higher then my table.
The height will be aprox 75,5cm (or 2.48ft / 29.75 inch)


----------



## Shadowclock

Moving from a CM590 to a HAF932 provided by an OCN member. Sad thing is that its missing 5 bay clamps, you know those things on the side that lock the bay components in place (DVD/CD drive, card readers).

Does anyone have any I can buy from them? I have gone the CM route of trying to order from them before and came up empty. So any help from my OCN community would be much appreciated!

Will have a build log and mods to come so I can get added here. Thanks for your time!


----------



## handi420

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=475
these?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *handi420*


http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=475
these?


I believe so yes even though they don't list the HAF 932 under the compatibility list. Still would like to purchase any extras that OCN has available. Give back to the community sort of thing.

Not to mention I can't find those on the USA site.


----------



## Coloss

I still have a set of those left over from a old HAF. If you want you can buy those (i only don't know what shipment to the US cost)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Why would you do such a thing?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
It would be like smashing your face into a wall. Yea you can do it but WHY?!

Don't knock the guy too much. There are reasons for doing this. Not necessarily flipping the middle one, but one of the end ones could be greatly beneficial depending on how the airflow is in his case and in terms of changing positive/negative pressure inside the case.


----------



## FEAR.

Hey guys, Im thinking about doing a window mod on the 932 and i just wanted to know if removing the side fan altogether would increase my temps much?
Thanks


----------



## Coloss

de temp difference is minimal, in some cases it has even improved because of the better air flow inside the case


----------



## FEAR.

oh good because i was also thinking of removing the hard drive cage because i only have one hard drive (which i can put in the 5.25 bay) ...so its not really needed as its blocking the big fan at the front right?


----------



## Coloss

that's correct, the HDD cage is blocking a lot of airflow.


----------



## BriSleep

Please add me to your HAF 932 owners club. I didn't build my own. I purchased it customised from Digital Storm, the only system I didn't build myself. It was in a CM Storm Scout case and had lots of cooling problem so I shipped it back and had it re-built and they payed half (or is is HAF) the cost because they didn't get it right the first time.
I need to alter a few things, first to go is that red fan in front, also I'd like something to tell me the cooling is flowing. I'd like suggestions on that please, the cooler is connected with quick disconnects if that helps.
So here are some pics.

Attachment 138379

Attachment 138380

Attachment 138381

Attachment 138382

I'm running at 4.008Ghz with temps between 29c up to 58C under load. Much cooler than it was in the smaller case.


----------



## rhinobean123

I will be in this club very soon *rubs hands together*


----------



## CatfishSoup

so no one laugh at my quarter inch liquid cooling rig XD its about 3 ish years old. and yes, i am in dire need of a more manlier and newer upgrade. LOL but here it is


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Please add me to your HAF 932 owners club. I didn't build my own. I purchased it customised from Digital Storm, the only system I didn't build myself. It was in a CM Storm Scout case and had lots of cooling problem so I shipped it back and had it re-built and they payed half (or is is HAF) the cost because they didn't get it right the first time.
I need to alter a few things, first to go is that red fan in front, also I'd like something to tell me the cooling is flowing. I'd like suggestions on that please, the cooler is connected with quick disconnects if that helps.
So here are some pics.

Attachment 138379

Attachment 138380

Attachment 138381

Attachment 138382

I'm running at 4.008Ghz with temps between 29c up to 58C under load. Much cooler than it was in the smaller case.

Done, welcome to the club!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Done, welcome to the club!

Thanks, now if you could just tell me how to add the clubs sig line. Enigma showed me on the Scout board but I can't remember and I can't find it.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Thanks, now if you could just tell me how to add the clubs sig line. Enigma showed me on the Scout board but I can't remember and I can't find it.

Just copy and paste the sig line on top of the first page then paste that into your sig!


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey just wanted to get some positive feedback on the HAF 932. I'm shopping around for a new case and at the moment I'm considering a 800D, 1200 and HAF.


----------



## johnko1

which program shows gpu temps?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Hey just wanted to get some positive feedback on the HAF 932. I'm shopping around for a new case and at the moment I'm considering a 800D, 1200 and HAF.

Well I went from the Thermaltake V9 to the HAF 932. Best desision I've ever made in reguards to computers... That is a big claim.

Also beat me up if I'm wrong but I'd say the HAF is the best value for money too. Has excelent cable management anyway.









Triggs who I think is still a member in this thread might be a good person to ask aswell cause hes owned a HAF (922) and the 800D.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Well I went from the Thermaltake V9 to the HAF 932. Best desision I've ever made in reguards to computers... That is a big claim.

Also beat me up if I'm wrong but I'd say the HAF is the best value for money too. Has excelent cable management anyway.









Triggs who I think is still a member in this thread might be a good person to ask aswell cause hes owned a HAF (922) and the 800D.

i love my 922. its very far from being finished due to lack of time=[


----------



## steverebo

For all you HAF 932 owners out there I have made a guide to making your own full window panel see link below:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post8270151

Hope this helps everyone


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Hey just wanted to get some positive feedback on the HAF 932. I'm shopping around for a new case and at the moment I'm considering a 800D, 1200 and HAF.


I'd say get the HAF 922 since it's a much better money value than the 800D. If you can afford it, the 800D is beautiful, but the HAF could look just as well with a couple of mods. I personally don't like the HAF 932's style and some of its features (like the plastic expansion bay card holders), I'm more for the HAF 922. The Antec 1200 is too expensive in my opinion too.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


which program shows gpu temps?


*GPU-Z*.


----------



## FEAR.

If your into modding go for the HAF 932 or 922 but if you want a finished case buy the antec 1200, but trust me the HAF is way funner to play around with


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Hey just wanted to get some positive feedback on the HAF 932. I'm shopping around for a new case and at the moment I'm considering a 800D, 1200 and HAF.

I'd take a 932 over a 1200. Also the 932 is way cheaper. If you are looking for really over the top water cooling, need crap loads of space and need room for a full EATX board without having to wiggle it into place I think the 800 might be a better option. But really, thats only if you are going full EATX and not like a E760 EVGA board but a workstation size board, and are looking for 2-3 rads AND SEVERAL HDD's, then the 800D is worth it, otherwise, I say HAF 932.


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, add me to the list. I have the HAF 932 AMD Edition. I will get pics up shortly.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Hey guys, add me to the list. I have the HAF 932 AMD Edition. I will get pics up shortly.

Added, welcome!


----------



## ckaisher

Please add me to the club. I got my HAF 932 all painted.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Hey guys, Pardon the grainy pics, I don't know what's up with that. I posted pics once already, but I've got some clearer ones now that I have my cathodes set up, my res all full, and most of it all tidied up

















A dead on pic

















2 lights out photos









A cool pic looking up









One of the inside with the flash on


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


I'd take a 932 over a 1200. Also the 932 is way cheaper. If you are looking for really over the top water cooling, need crap loads of space and need room for a full EATX board without having to wiggle it into place I think the 800 might be a better option. But really, thats only if you are going full EATX and not like a E760 EVGA board but a workstation size board, and are looking for 2-3 rads AND SEVERAL HDD's, then the 800D is worth it, otherwise, I say HAF 932.


Speaking of workstation size boards... when will you post some finished pics of yours...?

EDIT - That looks great meeksman but plz do do something with that stand out cable over the PCI slots.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckaisher*


Please add me to the club. I got my HAF 932 all painted.


Done, welcome!


----------



## YangerD

Alright guys, I think my case is quite noisy with the stock fans. I have the HAF 932 AMD edition so no fan on the left panel. I wanted to replace the rear, top and front fans with quieter fans. What do you guys recommend? I'm really looking to have a more quieter computer. Also, do you think the stock AMD fan is playing a big roll in the noise level? I know my vapor-x video card is quite quiet. I've heard Noctua fans are good. So what would you guys recommend for the front, top and rear fan replacements? Thanks guys.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Alright guys, I think my case is quite noisy with the stock fans. I have the HAF 932 AMD edition so no fan on the left panel. I wanted to replace the rear, top and front fans with quieter fans. What do you guys recommend? I'm really looking to have a more quieter computer. Also, do you think the stock AMD fan is playing a big roll in the noise level? I know my vapor-x video card is quite quiet. I've heard Noctua fans are good. So what would you guys recommend for the front, top and rear fan replacements? Thanks guys.

Hook up the fans to the motherboard and have the control on automatic, my fans are inaudible. AMD stock fan should be extremely noisy compared to automatically controlled fans.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Hook up the fans to the motherboard and have the control on automatic, my fans are inaudible. AMD stock fan should be extremely noisy compared to automatically controlled fans.

All my fans are hooked up to the motherboard already. AMD stock heatsink is connected to cpu fan header on motherboard as well. So what do you think is causing most of my noise? The case fans of the fan from the AMD heatsink? The video card shouldn't be too loud now is it? I'm still looking for recommendations on the fans though. The red LED's can become annoying at night.


----------



## nolonger

Turn all the case fans off and remove your video card. Turn the computer on. Slowly add one fan at a time and pinpoint which one is causing the noise. It'll most likely be the CPU fan.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Turn all the case fans off and remove your video card. Turn the computer on. Slowly add one fan at a time and pinpoint which one is causing the noise. It'll most likely be the CPU fan.

Ya, I'm pretty sure it's the CPU fan. Stock heatsinks always suck. I need to get an aftermarket one. Anyways, are there any recommendations for fan replacements for the front, top and rear? Possibly non-led with low noise level.


----------



## menozcm

you all can add me


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *menozcm*


you all can add me


Added, welcome!


----------



## Morpheus562

Quote:



Originally Posted by *menozcm*


you all can add me






































nice build and welcome...


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I'm gonna be an edition to the club soon. Thinking about what kind of mods I can do when I get it. I'll be back to post the outcome.


----------



## rough

Here's my HAF 932. I've had this case for a couple of months now and I love it. I had the case powder coated in semi-gloss black,I painted the front bezels white,modded the front panel with white Leds, and have started to sleeve my power supply. Work in progress still.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rough*


Here's my HAF 932. I've had this case for a couple of months now and I love it. I had the case powder coated in semi-gloss black,I painted the front bezels white,modded the front panel with white Leds, and have started to sleeve my power supply. Work in progress still.






Nice paint job, came out very smooth looking.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fasterhoads* 
I would like to be added to the list.

Thanks










Dude...PLEASE tell me where you got the card reader. I want one like that that doesn't have a USB port on it lol.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


I want one like that that doesn't have a USB port on it lol.


Dont know why you would want no USB. But there are quite a few on newegg.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
Dont know why you would want no USB. But there are quite a few on newegg.

The 932 has 4 USB ports on it already, so if you're motherboard holds 10, and has 6 on the back, you wouldn't be able to use it anyway.


----------



## Paladin Goo

SO...I went and ordered a HAF 932 to replace my Cosmos 1000 as my primary case. After reading an abundance of reviews on how it does such a great job cooling parts better than most other cases, I was swayed....plus, it was only 105$ (CAD) on NCIX, with free express shipping...so I would have been stupid not to get it anyway lol.

Now I can use my Cosmos 1000 as my local server for my web development and such, just throw my old AMD Phenom X4 9850 (@3.2ghz) and HD4870 in there.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Dont know why you would want no USB. But there are quite a few on newegg.


I'm just anal that way is all...I have enough USB ports lol. One on the card reader would just be gumming up the works.


----------



## YangerD

Got a quick question. Are the fan adapters that come with the case a 3 pin to molex or a 4 pin to molex? I need to use one of these adapters to test out a fan I just bought.


----------



## nolonger

3-pin to molex, at least on the HAF 922.


----------



## Shadowclock

Just got my used HAF 932 case from GroundZero with black interior along with my 5970 block and swiftech MCR320 drive...build log and pics coming soon.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


3-pin to molex, at least on the HAF 922.


Would the 3-pin to molex adapter support a 4-pin fan connector? I just need to test this fan to make sure it works.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Would the 3-pin to molex adapter support a 4-pin fan connector? I just need to test this fan to make sure it works.


Just plug it in the motherboard header. Don't think it will work because of how the adapter was designed.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Just plug it in the motherboard header. Don't think it will work because of how the adapter was designed.


Thing is all of the ones on my motherboard are already being occupied. My system should be ok with one of the fans down for a couple minutes right? Which one should I remove to test? Top, Front or Back?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Thing is all of the ones on my motherboard are already being occupied. My system should be ok with one of the fans down for a couple minutes right? Which one should I remove to test? Top, Front or Back?


One of the fans is wired wrong most likely, there should be a CPU fan header with 4 pins for the CPU fan. I'd unplug the top fan if you have to make a choice, though.


----------



## FalloutBoy

It really doesn't matter. I'm always pulling fans out of the power and doing stuff with them. I even pulled out the CPU fan once and had it unplugged for a few minutes. Just don't forget to plug them back in and you'll be right no matter what fan you unplug.


----------



## Neokolzia

I wish to be part of the Haf 932 club =)

and I'm planning to do some major mods to the case soon as my fans arrive sometime next week or so, Wondering what Color scheme to go.

Running with 2 CC Blue lighting, + 5 Coolermaster blue LED fans, planning on changing the LED's in the front fan to blue hopefully.

Looking for tips how to mod 4 of the front bay panels into holding 2 80MM fans like this:

____
=o= <--- ( each "=" are two of the mesh panels and each o is one fan cut
=o= into it, got 2 grills going to paint black or something and put on the outside to hold it the fans on through the mesh, and glue the panels together 1+1 then use them seperately, but not sure what to cut the mesh and plastic with? Dremel or?

ALSO I am when I do that planning on painting it, so I am looking for a suggestion for color scheme, taking everything apart, rivets and all.

Thinking mostly black with Blue highlights, and maybe some designs on the Right side panel.

Not sure where to apply blue highlights, thinking all of the mesh or?

Just looking for ideas, can be completely different scheme.


----------



## Nhb93

Could paint the "X" part of the side panel with blue, that would probably look cool. Depends on the shade of blue though. I personally wouldn't want a bright or light blue on this case. Someone painted with a metallic sort of blue that looked great. I'm sure someone will remind me exactly who it was.


----------



## Neokolzia

Pretty sure it was the gold, Chrome, and blue one?

Need couple tips on how to paint it, like what sand paper etc.

And what do I need to do to the original paint? Sand it off completely or??

If possible I'd like to save myself from repainting the outside if I can avoid it, so long that I will be not painting it other then black.

Thinking, Black Interior with maybe Blue side panel on oppisite side.
Trying to think where to place the Cathodes so they don't blind everything in the case , want to try and make it so they accent the case rather then light the whole thing to death, so thinking 1 behind the Drive bay in the upper right and one up top near the left panel?

And if I manage to get ahold of 5MM LED's how can you get the org ones out? they seem to be glued in. Where is a good local idea to get ahold of LEDs without having to pay for shipping those. Bit low on cash this month.


----------



## digitally

hey all HAF owners







can i join the community please?
i uploaded my pics







not the best cable management tho.


----------



## Neokolzia

So here is what I think so far for the color scheme. not sure for internal colors yet as for the drive bay.

I'm sporting alot of Blue lighting so I'm thinking Blue may not be the best Accent color, I like the idea of paiting the X, but I want to try and cut the X out like in:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post8261893

With the Back taken out, will have to organize wires around it but thats not the important part, also want to stick one of the Cold Cathodes back there to light that up and accent it.

Not sure of a color alternative to blue, with Blue LED set up.

Maybe painting it all white with Blue accents? that would look pretty nice no, white interior. Thinking of a blue kinda close to this

Maybe a bit less bright...
Keep HAF logo, stencil it and paint it blue, not sure what else, any suggestions would be awesome, bit hard to visualize all of it in my head.

Won't beable to start dismantling it and planning until next week.

Don't got alot of $ so not sure if I can afford that much paint, with white on black would it be like 3 layers of primer, 2 layer of paint and 3-4 layers of clear coat? Not sure how much paint i'll need


----------



## Nhb93

If you want to see what a white interior looks like, check out this build log White/purple HAF 922. Da tick does a great job of painting that thing.


----------



## Neokolzia

I think thats it for me, just swap Purple with Blue, and you got my set up, + and - some things but I'll see as i go.

How did he color alot of the Rubber and stuff?
EG the Rubber hose things (lack of better name) in the back in the top PSU mount? Not even going to try and color fan, better off getting more LED fans then trying to paint them.


----------



## Nhb93

Do you mean the cable sleeving? That's a very time intensive process. Go check out FalloutBoy's April case mod, and check out that job of sleeving. Easily the best one I've ever seen.

BTW, anyone know if you can take out the piece on the front that says Cooler Master? Just got an idea for a sweet final touch to my case.


----------



## Neokolzia

I'd imagine you could pry it off, not sure how it would look though.

Say could you paint the Heatsink fins with UV blue paint?

Just thinking how cool the V8 would look, White and UV blue.

Only issue with that Color set up the rest of my hardware doesn't really match, I could easily paint the shell of my Corsair, get some White sleeves or UV Blue, but not so sure about my mobo... since its Red and black config.

Would like to try that Color scheme right now with my current Cathode set up I really can't see the color of anything inside the case its all just looked ****** blue.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
I wish to be part of the Haf 932 club =)

and I'm planning to do some major mods to the case soon as my fans arrive sometime next week or so, Wondering what Color scheme to go.

Running with 2 CC Blue lighting, + 5 Coolermaster blue LED fans, planning on changing the LED's in the front fan to blue hopefully.

Looking for tips how to mod 4 of the front bay panels into holding 2 80MM fans like this:

____
=o= <--- ( each "=" are two of the mesh panels and each o is one fan cut
=o= into it, got 2 grills going to paint black or something and put on the outside to hold it the fans on through the mesh, and glue the panels together 1+1 then use them seperately, but not sure what to cut the mesh and plastic with? Dremel or?

ALSO I am when I do that planning on painting it, so I am looking for a suggestion for color scheme, taking everything apart, rivets and all.

Thinking mostly black with Blue highlights, and maybe some designs on the Right side panel.

Not sure where to apply blue highlights, thinking all of the mesh or?

Just looking for ideas, can be completely different scheme.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitally* 
hey all HAF owners







can i join the community please?
i uploaded my pics









Both added, welcome!


----------



## jetplane48

Hey uys!!

I'm new to the club but wanna make my HAF look supremly badass by having a larger window... I'm talking eliminating the 2 seperate windows and making a plexiglass over an area where the 2 windows used to be... Sorry for my English. But I want a larger window to show off what I have inside... Thanks for any help


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetplane48* 
Hey uys!!

I'm new to the club but wanna make my HAF look supremly badass by having a larger window... I'm talking eliminating the 2 seperate windows and making a plexiglass over an area where the 2 windows used to be... Sorry for my English. But I want a larger window to show off what I have inside... Thanks for any help

I'm actually in the process of doing that right now. It's proving to be a little tougher than you'd think, if you're doing it how I'm doing it with the plexi on the inside, you're going to have to cut a portion of the back piece cause there is NO room between the side panel and that part of the case. other than that, all you really need to do is make the cut on the side panel, grind/sand it smooth, put some molding over and attach the acrylic with some super-strong double sided 3M tape


----------



## jetplane48

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
I'm actually in the process of doing that right now. It's proving to be a little tougher than you'd think, if you're doing it how I'm doing it with the plexi on the inside, you're going to have to cut a portion of the back piece cause there is NO room between the side panel and that part of the case. other than that, all you really need to do is make the cut on the side panel, grind/sand it smooth, put some molding over and attach the acrylic with some super-strong double sided 3M tape


Well, I think I know what you are talking about... If u could provide some pics, that would help and if it's going to be a one window, can u tell me the specs for the window WxLxH?
and can I paint over the window to make a cool design? If so, what materials do I need?
Thanks


----------



## tanderson

here my 922 is! have had it for about 3 weeks now and love it! so much room!


----------



## jetplane48

I'm also havin problems with this if u guys ca http://www.overclock.net/ati/656723-...ml#post8297364 n he lp!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetplane48*


Well, I think I know what you are talking about... If u could provide some pics, that would help and if it's going to be a one window, can u tell me the specs for the window WxLxH?
and can I paint over the window to make a cool design? If so, what materials do I need?
Thanks












you can see where the cutout for the window extends past and is flush with the back piece


----------



## RayTheRat

Can an old fart play, too?

I just started my dual 4-core AMD monster in a 932. I mean like just a few hours ago. So far I love the case. Well...it would have been nice if there was an alternate mounting point for the top fan so I could have mounted that PS at the top...but other than that, I'm REAL impressed with this case.

My build diary is here:
http://www.raytherat.com/dreadnought/Welcome.html

I need to find some CPU cooling fans to use until I get the liquid cooling system designed...and a buncha other stuff, but it's all fun and games until ya put somebody's eye out, right? Mama tole me something like that.


----------



## Frontman

Add me to the 932 list please.


----------



## jetplane48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*











you can see where the cutout for the window extends past and is flush with the back piece











that's exactly what I am going to do! Thanks! And I'm just go gonna mount a plexiglass in front of the case... Too lazy to actually fit it within the casing... Also, can u tell me the dimensions of the hole? WxH please


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetplane48*


that's exactly what I am going to do! Thanks! And I'm just go gonna mount a plexiglass in front of the case... Too lazy to actually fit it within the casing... Also, can u tell me the dimensions of the hole? WxH please


13" x 17.5"

and I'll respond to your PM tomorrow, I'm too tired to think straight and I know I'd leave some stuff out lol


----------



## jetplane48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


13" x 17.5"

and I'll respond to your PM tomorrow, I'm too tired to think straight and I know I'd leave some stuff out lol


thanks man! And also, it's all good, I just need an answer to that PM anytime lol


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetplane48*


thanks man! And also, it's all good, I just need an answer to that PM anytime lol


np dude. yeah, I'll get back to you when I'm thinking more straight lol. I did about 3 or 4 hours of digital logic design with friends. WAAAAAAYYYY too many 1's and 0's lol


----------



## jetplane48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


np dude. yeah, I'll get back to you when I'm thinking more straight lol. I did about 3 or 4 hours of digital logic design with friends. WAAAAAAYYYY too many 1's and 0's lol


binary!? Damn! You are one Smart guy!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetplane48*


binary!? Damn! You are one Smart guy!


lol thanks man. it's actually not that hard once you start to learn about it. as a sophomore, you'll be picking it up in the next few years


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Speaking of workstation size boards... when will you post some finished pics of yours...?

EDIT - That looks great meeksman but plz do do something with that stand out cable over the PCI slots.

I had been VERY AFK all through the holidays. Alot of friends and family stuff, just had been SOOOO busy hadn't gone near the system. Then we moved buildings at work....and on a new work schedule. In the midst, that crusty old WD drive that had W7 Beta croaked.... Infact I was over here looking somehting up atm, but I have been working on the system since I got home.
And damn, it is a TIGHT fit in my case right now.... until you have to fit it around things, you never realize how big PCP&P PSU's are.
Will have pics pretty soon.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
I had been VERY AFK all through the holidays. Alot of friends and family stuff, just had been SOOOO busy hadn't gone near the system. Then we moved buildings at work....and on a new work schedule. In the midst, that crusty old WD drive that had W7 Beta croaked.... Infact I was over here looking somehting up atm, but I have been working on the system since I got home.
And damn, it is a TIGHT fit in my case right now.... until you have to fit it around things, you never realize how big PCP&P PSU's are.
Will have pics pretty soon.

Sweet, I can't wait to see it. I had a hard enough time fitting everything in my case but your board is freaking huge. Then theres the whole dual CPU thing...


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Yup, it is a press fit to say the least. Just ran HD Tune and got an average of over 200 MB/s









Im finding myself wishing I had a HAF 942 or better yet a 952.

So far base tests on it have shown about what I expect, it is not as quick off the line as some other setups, but it doesn't care how many apps I stack on it. 1 app or 8, the performance is the same. I have had this experience in the past with other work station boards. I may do a smaller portable system that I OC, but in general, im a workstation board man to the death.


----------



## Nhb93

Maybe you need that AMD Edition Ultra HAF 932 mod. I'm sure you would have enough room with that thing.


----------



## Shadowclock

This window: 









Needs THIS:









Would look much cleaner.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


This window: 









Needs THIS:









Would look much cleaner.


I already have it lol

There are 2 reasons it's the way it is right now. First, I need to mod the main part of the case to get anything to fit, otherwise the side panel won't go on. And I'm waiting on that till I change to colored tubing.

Second, I need to grind/sand down the edges and paint over all the scuffs


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Sweet, I can't wait to see it. I had a hard enough time fitting everything in my case but your board is freaking huge. Then theres the whole dual CPU thing...


Fallout, how's this for temps? I went in and checked on the system this morning, both CPU's were running at 16c, and my 8800 was idling at 39c


----------



## stephenmarr

Made up dust filters heres a pic


----------



## Marauder_IIc

What did you use to make the filters, or do you have a link from when they were made? How will they impact airflow, ie are they very restrictive?
Either way, looks goo.... needed to be in blue though


----------



## stephenmarr

just picked up a pair of red tights they dont seem restrictive
wrapped them around the mesh on the bottom panel. as for the top piece i just cut a square piece and placed it over the openings.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Ahh, another nylons dust filter, not original but by far one of the best cost vs performance options out there.


----------



## mr.kago

I will go to buy cooler master haf 922and will i come to put my report here


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hey, I got somehting funny to throw in here all. My GF just came in and told me that MAC has released their new Tablet PC. They are calling it the I Pad.
Since then her all female writing communiy has made tons of menstral joke. Are they going to have a larger one called the i Pad MAX, or for discreet occasions the i Pon, and MANY other menstral MAC jokes. I laughed my @$$ off. Hopefully you all find it as funny.


----------



## Nhb93

Marauder, that's pretty funny. My dad said he was going to get one, and I begged him at the dinner table not to get an Apple product, especially one so similar to a computer. BTW, how did you get such low temps on your PC man?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Low temps, frankly, I followed the directions









I am using a 115watt CPU, put a THIN THIN THIN bead of thermal compound (Artic Silver 5) on the CPU and kept brushing more off so I had the minimum I could and still cover the computer. I used Swiftech Apogee GTZ waterblock, 2x 3x120 stackable rads run in series instead of in parallel like the instructions say. I did that because all the water will have a longer path through the radiators. 
I am using Ultra Kaze fans with a Kaze Master fan controller, run the fans around 2K RPM normally, I can get it nice and quiet by dropping down to 1600-1700RPM but temps go up. 
The temps I gave were from idle after being on all nice in a room that's about 60F. After gaming for a few hours, it got up to about 34c under load, within about 2 minutes of being out it was back down to 21-22. Once it is idle for a time it will be back down to upper teens. Once i have the side panel on things may be different, might be a bit warmer.
Will be updating my build log today.


----------



## ukic

I wanna join the club!


----------



## yummybar

Hi i would like to join the club!!
I have a Reassembly guide i put up on OCN too, just wondering incase you want to put it in the front page with all the other useful links =]

REASSEMBLY GUIDE - HERE


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


Hi i would like to join the club!!
I have a Reassembly guide i put up on OCN too, just wondering incase you want to put it in the front page with all the other useful links =]

REASSEMBLY GUIDE - HERE



















That looks cool. I really like what you did with th front fan.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Well I'm happy to say that I've finally finished my 4-5 month mod on the HAF 932. Heres some pics if you haven't yet seen it and sorry if this is the third time you've seen them.







Much more in my build log.

























































































































































































































It was this thread that got me started in the modding game.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Beautifully done!
That is one immaculate build.
Now, get it turned on and do some gaming......thats what all that hardware is for anyway, after all that work (i know, a labor of love, but still) time to bust out a Jack and Coke, crank up a good game, relax and have some fun with your newly built beast of a system.

Also, giving you a vote for Mod of the Month. The detail level was what really sold me, all of the red/black contrast was an awesome touch, its always the minute detail that make projects go from good to great.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Hi ive been browsing around google and i just found your site here. I recently been diagnosed with HAF disease. It seems harmless. I think i will survive with a lil help from my friends, and by the look at the member list here im not alone. I bought my case a few days ago and began my journey. 

























I hope to find a cure here at Overclock.net if not then ill expect to make a HAFway life,,,,,lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ukic* 
I wanna join the club!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *yummybar* 
Hi i would like to join the club!!
I have a Reassembly guide i put up on OCN too, just wondering incase you want to put it in the front page with all the other useful links =]

REASSEMBLY GUIDE - HERE

Both added and great guide Yummy (+rep), added to the front page!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Beautifully done!
That is one immaculate build.
Now, get it turned on and do some gaming......thats what all that hardware is for anyway, after all that work (i know, a labor of love, but still) time to bust out a Jack and Coke, crank up a good game, relax and have some fun with your newly built beast of a system.

Also, giving you a vote for Mod of the Month. The detail level was what really sold me, all of the red/black contrast was an awesome touch, its always the minute detail that make projects go from good to great.

A good game would be great. Just started looking around for some new 'heavy on the graphics' games. I can't wait for a couple titles coming out later this year.

Anyway, MOTM sure will be interesting this time round. Can't wait for that either.







Good times.


----------



## rzs77

put me in the club too! just bought my haf932 last sunday


----------



## scrotes

just finished the latest mod of flipping the mother board tray painting it black some sleaving and the h50 mod took me all weekend


----------



## Nhb93

Man, that's crazy. I hope you made a build log of that. That's insane. Same with the H50 mod. Love the contrasting lights as well.


----------



## GAMERIG

Guys,


















*COOLER MASTER AT CES 2010*

If you want someone build your rig or hop up your rig, then give CoolerMaster a call and tell them to send CM chics to your home for build your rig.


----------



## Zippit

Girls dont know technology...

... wait ...


----------



## Paladin Goo

Got mine, transfered all the hardware from my cosmos 1000....this think is a beast. I play in the dark most of the time and this thing glowing in the dark looks like it's gonna go all optimus prime on me lol.

Excuse the photo quality (although for a webcam, I'd say they're great). I need to find my DSLR LOL.

Anyways...add me to teh club.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle* 
Got mine, transfered all the hardware from my cosmos 1000....this think is a beast. I play in the dark most of the time and this thing glowing in the dark looks like it's gonna go all optimus prime on me lol.

Excuse the photo quality (although for a webcam, I'd say they're great). I need to find my DSLR LOL.

Anyways...add me to teh club.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzs77* 
put me in the club too! just bought my haf932 last sunday









Done, welcome!!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Girls dont know technology...

... wait ...

those girls dont need to know jack.......







but if they do its a bonus.









hey FalloutBoy. thats a sweet red and black theme you have there looks real sweet well done.







love it.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Little update on testing since system is effectively done now. System idles at ambient room temp. Under 5.5 hours of load from LinX, it got to 40c, and within a minute of LinX being turned off, it dropped back to 26c.


----------



## wermad

What my Haf looks like so far, still need to fit the ek waterblock on the 4870x2 and the cpu water block (notice two small 80mm fans on slot card, dropped the 4870x2 from idle 45 to 37







, water should improve that more)


----------



## RayTheRat

So....can I join in the fun? I'm installing a Tyan Thunder n3600b mobo in a HAF 932. I've about gone nutz tryin to figger out where the power switch, reset button, disk light and power light plug into the mobo.

The manual and pdf online show J22 and J23 as Reset and Power on, but they're not jacks as the "J" indicates. They're momentary pushbuttons. There are a couple of 2 pin jacks in that general area, but they're not identified that I can find. I can get power on with one of those pushbuttons, but I'd really rather use the switches on the case.









Here's my build diary as of last night. I'll get a couple more shots of it tonite and post 'em.
http://www.raytherat.com/dreadnought/Welcome.html

In the meantime, if anyone has any insight on where to plug 'em in I'd sure appreciate any ideas on that.

And then there's this really dumb question. The XFX Radeon HD 4890 Video Card has 2 outputs that appear to be HD video out. But where can I connect a plain vanilla Acer flat panel monitor.

I'd been too long since I last built a box and a lotta stuff's changed. I really otta do this more often, but I got a whole lotta other stuff to do.

Thanks,


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RayTheRat*


So....can I join in the fun? I'm installing a Tyan Thunder n3600b mobo in a HAF 932. I've about gone nutz tryin to figger out where the power switch, reset button, disk light and power light plug into the mobo.

The manual and pdf online show J22 and J23 as Reset and Power on, but they're not jacks as the "J" indicates. They're momentary pushbuttons. There are a couple of 2 pin jacks in that general area, but they're not identified that I can find. I can get power on with one of those pushbuttons, but I'd really rather use the switches on the case.









Here's my build diary as of last night. I'll get a couple more shots of it tonite and post 'em.
http://www.raytherat.com/dreadnought/Welcome.html

In the meantime, if anyone has any insight on where to plug 'em in I'd sure appreciate any ideas on that.

And then there's this really dumb question. The XFX Radeon HD 4890 Video Card has 2 outputs that appear to be HD video out. But where can I connect a plain vanilla Acer flat panel monitor.

I'd been too long since I last built a box and a lotta stuff's changed. I really otta do this more often, but I got a whole lotta other stuff to do.

Thanks,


Ray, you've been added, welcome!!

Also, I was reading your log and you said you wanted a top mount power supply, correct? You can mount the PSU in a HAF on either the top or bottom, was that what was stopping you? Also, I linked you name on the first page to you webpage!

EDIT: One more thing, the plugs on the 4890 are DVI. You will use those too hook up your monitor.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
What my Haf looks like so far, still need to fit the ek waterblock on the 4870x2 and the cpu water block (notice two small 80mm fans on slot card, dropped the 4870x2 from idle 45 to 37







, water should improve that more)


I'm having issues with my Slot fan, not really cooling my card at all noticbly, it has a powerful 80MM fan that can turn, and then a powerful exhaust fan right behind it, so far even if I get it pointing at the back of my 5870 where the heat plate is, no luck bringing down the heat.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


I'm having issues with my Slot fan, not really cooling my card at all noticbly, it has a powerful 80MM fan that can turn, and then a powerful exhaust fan right behind it, so far even if I get it pointing at the back of my 5870 where the heat plate is, no luck bringing down the heat.


I looked into a slot fan unit, didnt find them appealing nor did I find one w/ red leds or at least red house/fan etc (im going w/ red led fans as u can tell by the pic). so i made one using this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-008-_-Product

and added two 80mm red led fans, they're rated @ 30cfm.

I was surprised that they made a good drop in temps, still havent run under load yet, should still be better than w/out though. btw i cut off those hdd clips, they are for 2.5 drives, didnt need them. a bit pricey setup but its definately what i was looking for and its doing its job


----------



## BigMak911

Hey guys, my Haf932 just arrived today from the egg... I'm looking forward to moving my build into it. Can I join the club?

Also, the left panel (the one with the fan and the top window) has quite a bit of play if I push on the top non-screw corner (the top corner nearest the front panel). Is that normal, a function of the case being empty for now or...?


----------



## MIGhunter

Mine doesn't do that. Maybe something is bent?


----------



## BigMak911

Is it something I should do a parts request or RMA request through CM for?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigMak911*


Hey guys, my Haf932 just arrived today from the egg... I'm looking forward to moving my build into it. Can I join the club?

Also, the left panel (the one with the fan and the top window) has quite a bit of play if I push on the top non-screw corner (the top corner nearest the front panel). Is that normal, a function of the case being empty for now or...?


Added, welcome!!


----------



## IntelFloyd

Not done yet (waiting on some parts) but its good enough of a pic to get me into the club and add towards 200!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Not done yet (waiting on some parts) but its good enough of a pic to get me into the club and add towards 200!










Added, welcome Floyd!


----------



## Xs1nX

I am revising the HAF 922 as a case option.

What id want to do with it cooling wise would be the following.. Move the included top 200mm fan to the side panel. Removing the installed rear 120mm fan and replacing it and also replacing the now moved 200mm top fan with 2x 120mmx25mm fans. Will the 200mm top fan fit in the side panel ?

Would be looking to select from the following Scythe fans for fitting as case fans for the above plan.

S-FLEX SFF21F 1600RPM
S-FLEX SFF21D 800RPM
S-FLEX SFF21E 1200RPM
Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1150 RPM

I believe the S-Flexs are good for horizontal orientation noise wise (for top 200mm fan replacement) due to the S-Flex bearings. Also I Would on first instinct use a Gentle Typhoon for rear..


----------



## YangerD

Pending verification from you guys I will be going out to get a Cooler Master Hyper 212+. Does that specific cooler have ample amount of room in the HAF 932? Thanks guys.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Pending verification from you guys I will be going out to get a Cooler Master Hyper 212+. Does that specific cooler have ample amount of room in the HAF 932? Thanks guys.


Just measure off your CPU about 6.25" and see for yourself lol


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Pending verification from you guys I will be going out to get a Cooler Master Hyper 212+. Does that specific cooler have ample amount of room in the HAF 932? Thanks guys.


In a HAF932? There isn't a Air Cooler alive today that doesn't fit in there









Short Answer: Yes.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I looked into a slot fan unit, didnt find them appealing nor did I find one w/ red leds or at least red house/fan etc (im going w/ red led fans as u can tell by the pic). so i made one using this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-008-_-Product

and added two 80mm red led fans, they're rated @ 30cfm.

I was surprised that they made a good drop in temps, still havent run under load yet, should still be better than w/out though. btw i cut off those hdd clips, they are for 2.5 drives, didnt need them. a bit pricey setup but its definately what i was looking for and its doing its job









Considering mine cost 19$, thats not a whole lot more, like maybe 25$... Something I'd look into later but definetly something I'm interested in.

Thanks for the info ^^

I bet my temps will drop when I get my 4 side fans installed, Gonna have to see, plan to do a half Window Mod, Gonna have to drill a TON of holes to make those fans work well with that.

Then again it give me the option to move the 4 fans to different places, 2 over Heatsink, 2 over GPU.

QUESTION: for the people who have full dismantled and painted there cases.

I have the case down to a shell now, just need to deal with taking out the rivets next, besides finding the right size hex key, I can't figure out how to paint the mesh in the front side panels, the vertical strip, Other then spraying absurd amounts to get all of the spots, but is there anyway to take the mesh off without destroying the plastic rivet type things that holds it on or???

Also for painting, In my case white, How do I have to go about painting the outer metal vs the outer plastic differently so they appear the same? , Primer on all, no Metal paint on the plastic oorrr?????


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


I am revising the HAF 922 as a case option.

What id want to do with it cooling wise would be the following.. Move the included top 200mm fan to the side panel. Removing the installed rear 120mm fan and replacing it and also replacing the now moved 200mm top fan with 2x 120mmx25mm fans. Will the 200mm top fan fit in the side panel ?

Would be looking to select from the following Scythe fans for fitting as case fans for the above plan.

S-FLEX SFF21F 1600RPM
S-FLEX SFF21D 800RPM
S-FLEX SFF21E 1200RPM
Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1150 RPM

I believe the S-Flexs are good for horizontal orientation noise wise (for top 200mm fan replacement) due to the S-Flex bearings. Also I Would on first instinct use a Gentle Typhoon for rear..


Need answers to the above ASAP, want to order Case/Fans in next 24 hours


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Need answers to the above ASAP, want to order Case/Fans in next 24 hours









Sorry I can't help personally, and I understand that you want to get your order placed ASAP, but you posted at the odd time of the day. Give it some time, and tonight, you will have some of the most experienced, and insane, HAF owners out.


----------



## Coloss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Need answers to the above ASAP, want to order Case/Fans in next 24 hours










I would put the Gentle Typhoons 1450rpm also on the top side. The baring is better for long term use. They also have a high airflow rate.


----------



## Zoso77

FalloutBoy said:


> Well I'm happy to say that I've finally finished my 4-5 month mod on the HAF 932. Heres some pics if you haven't yet seen it and sorry if this is the third time you've seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more in my build log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't spend as much time here as I did when I was putting mine together, so the scroll wheel gets a real workout when I try to catch up on what I missed.
> 
> That wheel came to a screeching crawl when looking at the pictures of your exquisite red/black build. The quality and time really show. Even the cable side is as sleek as a buttoned down tux.
> 
> I'm no judge, but to my eye, that is one of the nicer builds offered up for viewing here....


----------



## Neokolzia

Some Q's for some people, in case didn't see my previous post just need some pointers:

QUESTION: for the people who have full dismantled and painted there cases.

I have the case down to a shell now, just need to deal with taking out the rivets next, besides finding the right size hex key, I can't figure out how to paint the mesh in the front side panels, the vertical strip, Other then spraying absurd amounts to get all of the spots, but is there anyway to take the mesh off without destroying the plastic rivet type things that holds it on or???

Also for painting, In my case white, How do I have to go about painting the outer metal vs the outer plastic differently so they appear the same? , Primer on all, no Metal paint on the plastic oorrr?????

And finally the little click lockers for the 5.25 Bay do I just really have to slide them forward.. Well pressing them REALLY hard, haven't been able to get them out yet, don't want to damage them, nor slice my finger open when they finally give.

And for Cutting Rivets, Just metal Snips or?


----------



## Nhb93

For the rivets, just get a drill and drill them out. They'll come out easy. Just so you know for the future, most of the people that follow this thread read all of it when they get a chance. Your post won't go unnoticed, so no need to bump, especially this thread. Very active.


----------



## Neokolzia

Ya I've read a bit of it, 400 pages is alot to conquer, I remember seeing some stuff I wanted to relook at now, but for the life of me can't remember remotely what page lol.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Coloss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
Some Q's for some people, in case didn't see my previous post just need some pointers:

QUESTION: for the people who have full dismantled and painted there cases.

I have the case down to a shell now, just need to deal with taking out the rivets next, besides finding the right size hex key, I can't figure out how to paint the mesh in the front side panels, the vertical strip, Other then spraying absurd amounts to get all of the spots, but is there anyway to take the mesh off without destroying the plastic rivet type things that holds it on or???

Also for painting, In my case white, How do I have to go about painting the outer metal vs the outer plastic differently so they appear the same? , Primer on all, no Metal paint on the plastic oorrr?????

And finally the little click lockers for the 5.25 Bay do I just really have to slide them forward.. Well pressing them REALLY hard, haven't been able to get them out yet, don't want to damage them, nor slice my finger open when they finally give.

And for Cutting Rivets, Just metal Snips or?

Q1: I cut off the plastic rivets and took the mesh of. Then painted it and put it back using a little bit of high strenght glue (or something else sticky







)
Q2: Primer on everything, most primers (for example Motip will work on both materials).
Q3: Watch this clip, then you will succeed


YouTube- Coolermaster HAF-932 Build Part 2 (Disassembly)





Q4: I used metal Snips


----------



## RayTheRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Ray, you've been added, welcome!!

Also, I was reading your log and you said you wanted a top mount power supply, correct? You can mount the PSU in a HAF on either the top or bottom, was that what was stopping you?

What stopped me was the fact that I couldn't do a top ps mount without removing the upper fan. I spose I could have kludged something up to move the fan forward by 3 inches, but it would have looked kluncky.

Quote:

Also, I linked you name on the first page to you webpage!

EDIT: One more thing, the plugs on the 4890 are DVI. You will use those too hook up your monitor.
Thanks for the name. I found out that I can connect 'em with a converter.

The real problem is memory. Both mine and the computer's. I can't do much about mine cuz I got a thing called "pump head" which is permanent damage to both long- and short-term memory caused by being on a heart/lung machine for too long and not re-warming the heart when it goes back into the chest cavity. Happened during a quad bypass...that didn't work out very well. Ahhh, hell, it's in the past I'll just try to forget about it.







I spose I won't have too much trouble doing that.

Now the 'puter's memory. I wish they'd stated that "Registered memory" was required by the Tyan mobo. That way I could have bought the right stuff the first time. Now I've got the proper dimms on the way, although that's set me back about 3 days. Oh, well. It'll give me time to run the cables nice and tidy-like. And I can get something done on my 400 other projects.

Just another day in paradise.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RayTheRat* 
What stopped me was the fact that I couldn't do a top ps mount without removing the upper fan. I spose I could have kludged something up to move the fan forward by 3 inches, but it would have looked kluncky.

Thanks for the name. I found out that I can connect 'em with a converter.

The real problem is memory. Both mine and the computer's. I can't do much about mine cuz I got a thing called "pump head" which is permanent damage to both long- and short-term memory caused by being on a heart/lung machine for too long and not re-warming the heart when it goes back into the chest cavity. Happened during a quad bypass...that didn't work out very well. Ahhh, hell, it's in the past I'll just try to forget about it.







I spose I won't have too much trouble doing that.

Now the 'puter's memory. I wish they'd stated that "Registered memory" was required by the Tyan mobo. That way I could have bought the right stuff the first time. Now I've got the proper dimms on the way, although that's set me back about 3 days. Oh, well. It'll give me time to run the cables nice and tidy-like. And I can get something done on my 400 other projects.

Just another day in paradise.

Sorry to hear about both of your memories!







Yeah, that registered server memory is rarely used so it is often not mentioned or overlooked.


----------



## ztoom

A little first time Mod.

HAF 922
Asus P6t Deluxe V2
Core i7 920
Thermalright Ultra 120- eXtreme Rev. C. CPU Cooler
Corsair XMS3 6 gig kit
OCZ ModXStream Pro 700Watt
Diamond HD4890 1GB GDDR5 Video
and more!

Would like to join the club?

Thanks,


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RayTheRat* 
What stopped me was the fact that I couldn't do a top ps mount without removing the upper fan. I spose I could have kludged something up to move the fan forward by 3 inches, but it would have looked kluncky.

Thanks for the name. I found out that I can connect 'em with a converter.

The real problem is memory. Both mine and the computer's. I can't do much about mine cuz I got a thing called "pump head" which is permanent damage to both long- and short-term memory caused by being on a heart/lung machine for too long and not re-warming the heart when it goes back into the chest cavity. Happened during a quad bypass...that didn't work out very well. Ahhh, hell, it's in the past I'll just try to forget about it.







I spose I won't have too much trouble doing that.

Now the 'puter's memory. I wish they'd stated that "Registered memory" was required by the Tyan mobo. That way I could have bought the right stuff the first time. Now I've got the proper dimms on the way, although that's set me back about 3 days. Oh, well. It'll give me time to run the cables nice and tidy-like. And I can get something done on my 400 other projects.

Just another day in paradise.

Sorry as well about the memory, but after some time it can get somewhat better. One of my best friends has brain damage, and severe memory problems, been around it, it can get really tough, get a small support group for your offline stuff of friends and family and the HAF community can help remind you of technical things that may slip your memory from time to time









As far as ECC Registered memory, this is not a 100% of the time deal, but as a general rule of thumb, if you are looking at anything Marked Workstation/Server/Xeon/Opteron/multi-Processor you can expect to be looking for that type of memory.

I will have to look up your board, I love Tyan products, my old system is one, my new system is Supermicro, can't really go wrong with either. What is the overall goal with your system? And are you planning any fancy cooling solutions?


----------



## ShocWave

I just bought myself a HAF 922. I was wondering how the 230mm fan will fit on the size, even though it's only supposed to take a 200mm. I searched the thread but didn't find any clear answer.

Does anyone have a picture of a 230mm fan mounted on the side of a HAF 922?
I was looking to buy one from the CM store since it's much cheaper than the 200mm fan.


----------



## Nhb93

I doubt it will fit by default, but if you just drill some new holes, it should fit no problem at all. It's really only a matter of the screw holes, and if you have a drill, holes are no problem.


----------



## ShocWave

Alright, I finally found my answer. It fits!
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/1230/1012762.jpg

It turns out the 230mm fan is actually a 200mm fan. They just included the plastic frame in the measurement. I wouldn't suppose any of you have an extra one lying around I can take off you?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Damn, I always get beaten to it. May aswell post my pics anyway...



















Also, heres a few night shots of April. Haven't even started on lighting yet but I think I kinda figured out how to take good night pics now without glare. Still need some kind of white light to iluminate the rest of the case though don't I?



















More to come.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShocWave* 
Alright, I finally found my answer. It fits!
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/1230/1012762.jpg

It turns out the 230mm fan is actually a 200mm fan. They just included the plastic frame in the measurement. I wouldn't suppose any of you have an extra one lying around I can take off you?

PM me, I've got the stock 932 side door w/ the metal grill and the top stock fan. NEVER USED!!! dont need them as i went w/ multiple 120mm fans, as soon as i got my 932, i took that bad boy appart and started priming for flat black paint. by the time i was done w/ the paint and reassembling my 120mm fans arrived. let me know


----------



## Nhb93

Fallout, you need a nice DSLR. I tell you. I took a picture of my case at night, forgot to turn the flash on, and the flash made my room brighter than my lights. So much for a night shot. Very powerful flashlight can also be substituted in your case, though it kills the effect of the night shot. Maybe a light box or whatever they're called. Completely blanking on the name, probably because it's after 2 and I should be sleeping.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztoom* 
A little first time Mod.

HAF 922
Asus P6t Deluxe V2
Core i7 920
Thermalright Ultra 120- eXtreme Rev. C. CPU Cooler
Corsair XMS3 6 gig kit
OCZ ModXStream Pro 700Watt
Diamond HD4890 1GB GDDR5 Video
and more!

Would like to join the club?

Thanks,

Added, welcome!


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coloss* 
Q1: I cut off the plastic rivets and took the mesh of. Then painted it and put it back using a little bit of high strenght glue (or something else sticky







)
Q2: Primer on everything, most primers (for example Motip will work on both materials).
Q3: Watch this clip, then you will succeed YouTube- Coolermaster HAF-932 Build Part 2 (Disassembly)
Q4: I used metal Snips

Thanks a Ton, sounds like a solid plan to get that mesh off, I was stumped on how to get it back on without ruining it.

So after I use a primer what kind of paint I use won't matter?

Also still haven't been able to find an answer for this, I plan to paint my V8 with the White, the cover. but I really want to paint the Heatsink fins (preferably with Blue UV reactant paint, the one that is Blue and glows blue too, just to save the thickness, would this work or would it fry?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
Thanks a Ton, sounds like a solid plan to get that mesh off, I was stumped on how to get it back on without ruining it.

So after I use a primer what kind of paint I use won't matter?

Also still haven't been able to find an answer for this, I plan to paint my V8 with the White, the cover. but I really want to paint the Heatsink fins (preferably with Blue UV reactant paint, the one that is Blue and glows blue too, just to save the thickness, would this work or would it fry?

You shouldn't touch the heatsink fins, it will impede the cooling. Fact is, pure copper (or maybe silver) is the best cooler, aluminum next. If you do paint them, only do the outsides lightly, don't block or disrupt the air flow.


----------



## Neokolzia

K, I'll get the brush on UV paint and just paint like a trim across all of the fins.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
K, I'll get the brush on UV paint and just paint like a trim across all of the fins.

Post pics when your done.


----------



## PC Gamer

What do you guys use for the top exhaust, multiple 120mm fans or just one 200mm? Currently I'm using 2x 120mm r4 fans on my haf 922, and I was wondering if that's alot better then just one 200mm b/c it's sure alot more noisy.


----------



## xinexix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
I am revising the HAF 922 as a case option.

What id want to do with it cooling wise would be the following.. Move the included top 200mm fan to the side panel. Removing the installed rear 120mm fan and replacing it and also replacing the now moved 200mm top fan with 2x 120mmx25mm fans. Will the 200mm top fan fit in the side panel ?

Would be looking to select from the following Scythe fans for fitting as case fans for the above plan.

S-FLEX SFF21F 1600RPM
S-FLEX SFF21D 800RPM
S-FLEX SFF21E 1200RPM
Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1150 RPM

I believe the S-Flexs are good for horizontal orientation noise wise (for top 200mm fan replacement) due to the S-Flex bearings. Also I Would on first instinct use a Gentle Typhoon for rear..

Hey, a few hours late but hopefully I can provide *some* help.

I have a 922 and both stock 200mm fans fit on the side panel.

I have several S-Flex Fs that I'm waiting to put into my case. At full voltage/speed they make a noticeable amount of noise from a foot or 2 away, but it's not extremely unpleasant, depending on your preference. SilentPCreview has checked out these: http://www.silentpcreview.com/articl...ge5.html#sflex.

According to http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=223391 the GTs might be a better noise to airflow ratio.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=170224 also compares the S-Flexs to other popular fans.

I'm not sure how concerned you are with noise, just be aware that the ratings on fans are sometimes drastically off and many are of the opinion that a balanced intake-to-exhaust setup is ideal for cooling.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Post pics when your done.









Oh don't worry soon as I get my next pay check and I can start buying some paint etc I'll be starting my build log... gonna have to wait to sell some stuff too, I calced It'll cost me 100$ for the stuff I need off of FrozenCPU.

What do you guys recommend for sleeving? I decided that EZ-Sleeve looked crappy so I was just thinking like the 40$ Kit?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...c183s992#blank

Or would I be better off just buying the sleeving I need after I measure it up, and buying the rest UV ties etc?

Also how do you get sleeving over the Molex connectors that are like PSU Input > Long wire > Then 4" between 4 Molex connectors.

And Re: fans... This is why I wear a Headset, got my fans coming in on Monday, 4 more CM R4 for the side panel, and a scythe 110CFM 37DB for the Heatsink =P

Though I have to admit not having the comp in a case right now IT IS VERY VERY COLD!, Like I mean It is REALLY cold beside this thing.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
Though I have to admit not having the comp in a case right now IT IS VERY VERY COLD!, Like I mean It is REALLY cold beside this thing.

First sorry for the edit but I just had to laugh at this part.







I have, well you can see my sig but it's got the 230mm fan in front, 2 120mm fans between the radiatior and grill on top, 4 120's where the side 230 used to be and a 140 blowing out the back. The rest of the house can feel like a toasty 70f but sitting next to this thing and the calendar on the wall is waving and with the constant breeze it makes it feels at least 10f cooler in my chair.

Maybe it will be better when I can move it to the floor??


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
First sorry for the edit but I just had to laugh at this part.







I have, well you can see my sig but it's got the 230mm fan in front, 2 120mm fans between the radiatior and grill on top, 4 120's where the side 230 used to be and a 140 blowing out the back. The rest of the house can feel like a toasty 70f but sitting next to this thing and the calendar on the wall is waving and with the constant breeze it makes it feels at least 10f cooler in my chair.

Maybe it will be better when I can move it to the floor??

Nope,your feet just get cold.lol


----------



## nova_prime

the haff 922 would look kind of kool with the storm scout handle bars modded on top...


----------



## Coloss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
What do you guys recommend for sleeving? I decided that EZ-Sleeve looked crappy so I was just thinking like the 40$ Kit?

Check out http://en.mdpc-x.com/

He sells the best sleeving available, very thick and perfect. I use them for several years now. Do take 3-4 weeks to deliver


----------



## Neokolzia

Looks good, no UV Blue though, and the blue that is there is small =\\

I'll just have to measure a ton and figure out what wires I can keep together and what wires will have to have a sleeve to themselves, e.g. ATX cable.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nova_prime* 
the haff 922 would look kind of kool with the storm scout handle bars modded on top...

I'm thinking on doing something like that, but they would most likely not be able to carry the case (this thing weighs like 40lb I swear).


----------



## Marauder_IIc

HAHA, you don't want to pick up mine then


----------



## MeeksMan13

yeah mine probably weighs a good 60 or 70 pounds. haven't picked it up since I went WC lol


----------



## nolonger

I have to pick mine up pretty much weekly since I take it to my grandparent's on weekends, handles would really help.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I'm thinking on doing something like that, but they would most likely not be able to carry the case (this thing weighs like 40lb I swear).


I don't know, the Scout bars are steel inside. Mine weighed 55lbs fully loaded. As long as you welded it solid it should hold the weight.


----------



## Neokolzia

Weld loops in the top and bottom and hook it up like a backpack =P With a Harness.


----------



## kcuestag

I've got a question people.

How exactly can I clean the front part where the red FAN is? With all those plastic bars and de Cooler Master Logo I can't clean the inside part, anyway to remove it without breaking it? Thanks!


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I've got a question people.

How exactly can I clean the front part where the red FAN is? With all those plastic bars and de Cooler Master Logo I can't clean the inside part, anyway to remove it without breaking it? Thanks!


On the inside of the case there are six scews to remove to get the bezel to come off.


----------



## PCSarge

add me to the list, i convinced myself to ditch my mid tower, and get a HAF 932 yesterday, works wonders....and surprisingly silent for how large the fans are...and these guys are right....my rig weighs at least 35-40lbs:swearing: dont pay attention to my avatar... thats in my mid tower... my camera is in the repair shop atm, ill post new pics when possible


----------



## kcuestag

Alright thanks *PC Gamer*.


----------



## Nhb93

There's no screws on the Bezel itself. You should just put your hand under the bottom and pull it off. It's got little plug type things that hold it in.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
There's no screws on the Bezel itself. You should just put your hand under the bottom and pull it off. It's got little plug type things that hold it in.

Yeah I was able to "plug off" both right top and bottom parts but the left parts are well stuck there I can't take it out and i am scared to break it lol :/


----------



## Nhb93

I suggest going from the bottom first, otherwise you really lose the leverage to get the rest of it off. Speaking from personal experience.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
There's no screws on the Bezel itself. You should just put your hand under the bottom and pull it off. It's got little plug type things that hold it in.

That's why I said the srews are in the inside of the case.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I suggest going from the bottom first, otherwise you really lose the leverage to get the rest of it off. Speaking from personal experience.

Can't do it, the left part is too tough  Im scared to break it, its hundred times more tough than the right part


----------



## POLICE




----------



## Neokolzia

What I did to get it off was I used a Metal tool and pressed hard against the back of the tabs, worked great for me, the tabs are visible on the inside beside the fan.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
What I did to get it off was I used a Metal tool and pressed hard against the back of the tabs, worked great for me, the tabs are visible on the inside beside the fan.

Can you make a picture to explain me what tabs are you talking about :/ ?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Can you make a picture to explain me what tabs are you talking about :/ ?

Sure sec... my case is kinda disassembled right now but I can take a pic of the thing your talking about.

Anyway, there are 4 tabs holding it in, they are in 4 corners around the fan.

Just took 2 pics with phone.

4 Tabs hold it in through the front panel of the case.









Just look in through your case on both side, and you should see 4 of those sticking out, or in your case two, just get something stiff and push against them and they pop right out.


















And if you really need I can run upstairs and grab the front panel (Ya its 100% dismantled.)
then make a quick little clip and upload it.


----------



## ztoom

I do not know what case you have but this was my fix to get at the front of HAF 922 for easy cleaning.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...cover-mod.html


----------



## kcuestag

Should i push from the inside or pull from outside the case?


----------



## Coloss

you can pull the grill from the front


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
add me to the list, i convinced myself to ditch my mid tower, and get a HAF 932 yesterday, works wonders....and surprisingly silent for how large the fans are...and these guys are right....my rig weighs at least 35-40lbs:swearing: dont pay attention to my avatar... thats in my mid tower... my camera is in the repair shop atm, ill post new pics when possible

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Should i push from the inside or pull from outside the case?

The 922 has screws, the 932 does not. To pull it off, on the front bottom of the grill there is a little indention like a hand grip. Grip it from there and pull out, it shouldn't break.


----------



## proccy68

Hi ive just bought the wonderful Haf 932 and would like join this owners club. Future plans to get this inside painted and have a Watercooled setup.

This is the empty case right now, sorry for the bad quality, Iphone in low light not the best pics in the world.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *proccy68*


Hi ive just bought the wonderful Haf 932 and would like join this owners club. Future plans to get this inside painted and have a Watercooled setup.


Added, welcome!


----------



## PCSarge

bump...updated pics! some will be sideways (they were taken wth a camera phone, was the only way to make it fit)

<---- if your wondering, that pic is me, i am infact a girl


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
i am infact a girl

LIES! IT'S A TRAP!

Had to.







But yeah, just me, but you should do some cable management in that thing. With so many holes for it, it's a shame to not do it. And in a completely complimentary, attractive woman.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
LIES! IT'S A TRAP!

Had to.







But yeah, just me, but you should do some cable management in that thing. With so many holes for it, it's a shame to not do it. And in a completely complimentary, attractive woman.

I agree with some cable management..
However if you are in fact a Female then whewt..if not then..
Trap action.!!
lulz.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
bump...updated pics! some will be sideways (they were taken wth a camera phone, was the only way to make it fit)

<---- if your wondering, that pic is me, i am infact a girl


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
LIES! IT'S A TRAP!

Had to.







But yeah, just me, but you should do some cable management in that thing. With so many holes for it, it's a shame to not do it. And in a completely complimentary, attractive woman.


----------



## FalloutBoy

*Nhb93*, have you posted any pics of your case yet? I've been wanting to see it for a while now. If you haven't its time to take out your camera.


----------



## its my first time

Guys I'm hearing mixed things on the fillport hole.

Does the danger den fillport fit in the haf 932 hole without any modification?

If not could I not just run my tubing through the hole with the fillport attached?

I don't care how it looks.

Thanks


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Guys I'm hearing mixed things on the fillport hole.

Does the danger den fillport fit in the haf 932 hole without any modification?

If not could I not just run my tubing through the hole with the fillport attached?

I don't care how it looks.

Thanks


I can let everyone know about the DD fill port tonight. I should be getting mine in the mail and ill let you know if it fits without modification.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I remember this subject being talked about a few times throughout the thread. I'm pretty sure it fits but let us know IntelFloyd.

To anyone with HAF questions, I recommend using the search this thread option as so much goodness lies within. Like I've said before, just about every HAF subject/issue has most likely already been talked about here.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
I can let everyone know about the DD fill port tonight. I should be getting mine in the mail and ill let you know if it fits without modification.

Great.

I went ahead and ordered mine so hopefully have it tomorrow.

I had a res which cracked so I won't be using a res again


----------



## scvette

Please add me to the 932 owners club list. I just finished my powdercoated
HAF with hinged door to support the second cooling loop.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I remember this subject being talked about a few times throughout the thread. I'm pretty sure it fits but let us know IntelFloyd.

To anyone with HAF questions, I recommend using the search this thread option as so much goodness lies within. Like I've said before, just about every HAF subject/issue has most likely already been talked about here.









I did search but it seems like people say different things, some say it does, others say it don't









It either does or it doesn't.

I also heard that they made the fill port compatible with coolermasters own product, if they have thats pathetic, it should be universal.


----------



## Xs1nX

Seems I may have a problem with the HAF922 and my top choice of PSU.. Seasonic X-750.

As you can see the PSU's fan grill protrudes out a little bit..
http://www.hardocp.com/images/articl...vsMt_3_6_l.jpg

So i am wondering how that will work with the rubber toped PSU support rails in the bottom of the HAF922..
http://www.overclockersclub.com/vima.../psu_rails.jpg

I suspect as long as the rails are spaced wide enough so that they dont go near any PSU's 120MM fan it should be ok but of course i am unable to check this for myself.


----------



## nolonger

My gut feeling says it won't work, but then you could just keep the PSU fan facing up and that WILL work.


----------



## stephenmarr

hey people qiuck one for ya
ive my system up and running but 1 small problem ive an xf-i xtreme gamers sound card installed.
question is regarding the front panel audio i had the HD lead plugged into the sound card but when i plugged my headphones into the front panel nothing
i then plugged the HD cable into the mobo and got the same result
what am i doing wrong???
want to get the headphones working


----------



## maxextz

did you check the sb software settings? mine when first installed i got no sound from my speakers and in settings it was on headphones just unchecked it and all was well..crazy huh?
have a look.


----------



## stephenmarr

the sound is working fine through speakers but when i connect headphones to front audio panel or rear mobo audio panel i cannot get sound working.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scvette* 
Please add me to the 932 owners club list. I just finished my powdercoated
HAF with hinged door to support the second cooling loop.

Added, welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I did search but it seems like people say different things, some say it does, others say it don't









It either does or it doesn't.

I also heard that they made the fill port compatible with coolermasters own product, if they have thats pathetic, it should be universal.

I'm not sure if the fillport will fit directly but that is correct, the hole was put there specifically for the CoolerMaster AquaGate Cooling System.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Ok guys I checked the DD fillport and here is the CORRECT INFO.

Yes it works without modification.
The top hole is 1.125" but it still works with the fillport.

Sadly I cant use it in my current build but oh well.


----------



## nolonger

I had to install my motherboard's audio drivers to get the front panel audio working.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scvette*


Please add me to the 932 owners club list. I just finished my powdercoated
HAF with hinged door to support the second cooling loop.






































Hey look, another motherboard that doesn't line up with the cut out!







to CM.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Hey look, another motherboard that doesn't line up with the cut out!







to CM.


Yup my P6T doesn't either :swearing:


----------



## Nhb93

Since I've never posted pictures of my case as Fallout pointed out, here's the shots I just took from my bed, since I can't get good ones from my chair. Hopefully the pictures themselves are good, was working with manual focus on my new D5000.








































Dark shots
















My Freebie Beast


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Since I've never posted pictures of my case as Fallout pointed out, here's the shots I just took from my bed, since I can't get good ones from my chair. Hopefully the pictures themselves are good, was working with manual focus on my new D5000.


















Yay, there it is. I like that picture and the light bleeding through the drive bay holes. Nice one.









Do you leave the side panel off too?


----------



## ckybam3

My mobo doesnt line up either. I think the idea is great but they screwed the hole up lol. I end up having to take the mobo out to change the heatsink but I am used to it by now.


----------



## Evofighter

Finally build my HAF932 with P55. Some pictures:

Side view:










Side view with smoke colour acrylic:










Front View: Nothing much










Noctua NH-D14 in action:










EVGA lovely lighted logo:


----------



## L36

Yeh well its dusty i know, going to do a routine cleanup on Saturday.

This is HAF 922


----------



## Nhb93

No I just took it off for the picures. I'll post some with the panel on a little later, only problem is that they're sideways but they're awesome. On my Droid right now so I can't really do much but post.


----------



## stephenmarr

yeah install my motherboard's audio drivers and got the front panel audio working


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


Yeh well its dusty i know, going to do a routine cleanup on Saturday.
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7730/62208697.jpg
This is HAF 922


Hey *L36*, what are those 3 thing on top of the case for? Looks interesting.


----------



## Nhb93

I believe they're two-fan controllers. I believe it's this one.


----------



## nolonger

Those are individual fan controllers!

EDIT: or two fan controllers!


----------



## L36

Yeh 3 of them, one for the CPU and the two for the side panel fans. I would of just bough the drive bay type of fan controller, but this was much better value and i dont plan adding anymore fans because my system is fairly cool. (23C improvement on the mobo from last one)


----------



## Neokolzia

idk I'm not that bothered by my fans, they are a bit loud sure but I'm too lazy to deal with having to turn them up and down periodically.

and my Mobo slot was faaar off two, I had to take metal snips to it and bend it over so it could fit >_>


----------



## its my first time

I can confirm 100% that the danger den fillport fits but you need to remove the top part of the case where the power button etc is.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


I can confirm 100% that the danger den fillport fits but you need to remove the top part of the case where the power button etc is.


I can second that.
Mine fit fine even though the hole is 1.125" and not 1"


----------



## nolonger

How would I go about fitting an SSD on my HAF 922? Do they sell retention brackets for 2.5" drives?


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


How would I go about fitting an SSD on my HAF 922? Do they sell retention brackets for 2.5" drives?


You can get brackets they are all over tne interwebz








or you can go ghetto like me ;


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


How would I go about fitting an SSD on my HAF 922? Do they sell retention brackets for 2.5" drives?


yes they sell


----------



## nolonger

Links to places that sell SSD brackets please? Nice ghetto mod, by the way!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Links to places that sell SSD brackets please? Nice ghetto mod, by the way!

Double sided tape...very small strips work fine. The things way like ounces...

Icy Dock


----------



## nolonger

I move my case quite a bit, so tape could be a problem if it comes loose. That dock seems quite expensive, think I'll end up doing a ghetto mod like above once I get my SSD.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I move my case quite a bit, so tape could be a problem if it comes loose. That dock seems quite expensive, think I'll end up doing a ghetto mod like above once I get my SSD.

THIS stuff is great tape. It is used for acrylic side windows and you can see mnpctech's video where it held a window with probably 30lbs of weight on it. Obviously you're SSD install won't be the only use for it.


----------



## nolonger

What if I need to remove the SSD from the tray? Lol


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
What if I need to remove the SSD from the tray? Lol

Pull it off. They also show in the video that you can just pull the tape off. The combined lb per square inch of surface is what keeps the objects together. Therefore if you don't feel the tape is holding the SSD as well as you'd like then add more tape.

I have an SSD...I am thinking 2 square inches worth of tape will hold onto it for good but still allow you to hand pull it off easily.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Question, I will be doing a build for someone else soon. Can someone give me the measurement form the top of the mobo tray to the top of the case for a 922?
I was specifically told they did not want a full tower.


----------



## nolonger

About 5cm from the top of the motherboard to the top of the case.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Links to places that sell SSD brackets please? Nice ghetto mod, by the way!

man you buy a ssd tray module from cm parts shop but it is a bit pricy.

I got an oem from a local shop for just 2 euros (and I can mout 2 ssd's on a 3.5 bay.

Another way is to use some risers of your mobo so you can screw it on the 3.5 bay without adapters


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
THIS stuff is great tape. It is used for acrylic side windows and you can see mnpctech's video where it held a window with probably 30lbs of weight on it. Obviously you're SSD install won't be the only use for it.

wow glad I watched that =) very educational.

Will need to borrow a Jigsaw x.x and that tape looks awesome May still rivet the window but not sure yet. Since the window will have other screws in it.


----------



## YangerD

Thought I'd show off my lovely case




































Don't be hating on my cable management (or lack of). I think I did a decent job on my first build.


----------



## Nhb93

All you need to do is just run those wires in the same places, just on the other side of the motherboard tray. Very nice build though.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


All you need to do is just run those wires in the same places, just on the other side of the motherboard tray. Very nice build though.


Thanks man. I know the power supply cables are all that I got left. I might just leave it the way it is since my air flow is pretty good now and temps aren't bad at all.


----------



## FEAR.

Nice build, would look so much better with black interior IMO







also have you thought about changing to a modular PSU, might cost a bit extra but cable management is simple LOL


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Nice build, would look so much better with black interior IMO







also have you thought about changing to a modular PSU, might cost a bit extra but cable management is simple LOL


Naw, no need to man. I'm happy the way my rig is. Besides, I literally have NO money left







. But I'll remember that in 3-4 years or whenever I build my next rig to stick with a full tower case and get a modular power supply.


----------



## FEAR.

Hahaha yes computers make you go broke







LOL


----------



## FalloutBoy

Thats for damn sure!!


----------



## johnko1

where can i find enamel?


----------



## its my first time

Here's new ones of mine, I still need to tidy up a bit, and cut zip ties etc.

i'll get more pics up soon.

Recently had to redo loop as I had a leak


----------



## nolonger

Ouch, did the leak take out anything?


----------



## Morpheus562

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Thought I'd show off my lovely case




































Don't be hating on my cable management (or lack of). I think I did a decent job on my first build.


I really wanted this case but im not using a AMD CPU







nice build you got there


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Hahaha yes computers make you go broke







LOL

Its always "I'll spend a little more for a little more performance", when you're done, you're over budget, haha. I planned to spend no more than 750. I think I'm @ 1500+. my wife is pissed









I was torn between the AMD SE HAF932 and reg 932, but I really wanted the side fans and I could do w/out the [email protected] graphics.


----------



## Arsin

Add me to the 932 list


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsin*


Add me to the 932 list


Added, welcome!!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morpheus562*


I really wanted this case but im not using a AMD CPU







nice build you got there


Thanks man. You don't need an AMD chip to run that case







. I wish it would run as well as it looks though. Well only complaint is the damn HD 5770 drivers. I'm getting crashes pretty often.


----------



## its my first time

Guys another question, are those of you watercooled with top mounted rads pushing or pulling?

And is anyone pulling with the fans mounted underneath the rad?

So the order is case > rad > fan pulling


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Can I get in the 922 club


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Guys another question, are those of you watercooled with top mounted rads pushing or pulling?

And is anyone pulling with the fans mounted underneath the rad?

So the order is case > rad > fan pulling



Mine sucks. I started out with a push/pull setup blowing out, but changed it to blow in. It didn't change the temps either way for me.


----------



## SPEEDemon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*


Can I get in the 922 club




























I hope your computer doesn't always sit on the carpet floor. Your bottom intake fan and the fan in the PSU has severely restricted airflow as its trying to pull air in from the carpet, and not to mention the static electricity from the carpet.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Mine sucks. I started out with a push/pull setup blowing out, but changed it to blow in. It didn't change the temps either way for me.


Nice rig by the way









So right now you have them under the rad sucking yeah (so case > rad > fan pull)?

Or do you have it on top of the rad (case > fan pulling > rad)?

Thanks


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPEEDemon*


I hope your computer doesn't always sit on the carpet floor. Your bottom intake fan and the fan in the PSU has severely restricted airflow as its trying to pull air in from the carpet, and not to mention the static electricity from the carpet.


If you aren't going to use the casters, just remove that base plate under the PSU and it will breathe fine.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPEEDemon*


I hope your computer doesn't always sit on the carpet floor. Your bottom intake fan and the fan in the PSU has severely restricted airflow as its trying to pull air in from the carpet, and not to mention the static electricity from the carpet.


I have mine on the carpet, but I have the wheels so there's a little space for airflow.

I think that guy needs to put wheels or at least the little feet.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Guys another question, are those of you watercooled with top mounted rads pushing or pulling?

And is anyone pulling with the fans mounted underneath the rad?

So the order is case > rad > fan pulling


something a little more suttle but fits nicely, pulls air out through the top


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Guys another question, are those of you watercooled with top mounted rads pushing or pulling?

And is anyone pulling with the fans mounted underneath the rad?

So the order is case > rad > fan pulling

Mine is push + pull. Order is case, push fans, rad, pull fans. I thought sucking cool air from outside the case was the way to go but apparently had no difference with paraleyes case.




































EDIT - Must be sexy rad show off time.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Hot air rises so I think it would best to blow up...That's a nice case Falloutboy


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Hot air rises so I think it would best to blow up...That's a nice case Falloutboy


Thanks.








The reason behind having the fans push/pull air from outside the case is that reason. Hot air from in the case would usually rise and be sucked through the rad if air was being puched out through the top.


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPEEDemon*


I hope your computer doesn't always sit on the carpet floor. Your bottom intake fan and the fan in the PSU has severely restricted airflow as its trying to pull air in from the carpet, and not to mention the static electricity from the carpet.


My Power Supply is a PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750 Crossfire edition, it doesn't have a bottom fan...
http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/...crossfire.html

But no, it doesn't sit on the floor 24/7, and yes the small feet that come standard from Cooler Master are installed on the case...


----------



## Carpe_Noctem

Sorry for the newbie question but for all those of you that have done it, how hard is it to actually take apart and reassemble the HAF932? I am far from mechanically inclined, and own no tools other then a couple screwdrivers and a pair of pliers. Needless to say I am somewhat nervous about he prospect of drilling out rivets. I'm about to order the HAf from Newegg and will need to break it down once it arrives to have it powder coated. Also is there a specific forum on here that I could post my perspective build and get thoughts on the components before I purchase?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carpe_Noctem* 
Sorry for the newbie question but for all those of you that have done it, how hard is it to actually take apart and reassemble the HAF932? I am far from mechanically inclined, and own no tools other then a couple screwdrivers and a pair of pliers. Needless to say I am somewhat nervous about he prospect of drilling out rivets. I'm about to order the HAf from Newegg and will need to break it down once it arrives to have it powder coated. Also is there a specific forum on here that I could post my perspective build and get thoughts on the components before I purchase?

Not too hard, seems daunting but it can be done in a few mins. This is what I used : drill bits 1/8 (I recommend getting pack of cheap ones), drill, rivet gun and 1/8 diameter rivets (very cheap, less than $5 for the gun and $3 for the rivets). This site has a lot of stuff on the HAF932, use the search. There are a lot of vids on youtube on how to disassemble and reassemble, I would watch them a few times if your not too sure. i diy my haf paint: sanding, cleaning, primer, flat black paint, clear coat, 1wk, spent under $30 (could have been less, but i bought the paint cans rather than spray) good luck


----------



## POLICE

updated:


----------



## scrotes

can u link this photo to my name


----------



## PC Gamer

That PSU looks weird upside down.


----------



## Zerogamer22

hey everyone check my sweet haf922 painted blue with a nice stripe.
i havent built it yet. i just havent decided what kind of mobo for it and i just like to play games on maxed out if possible.

http://img197.imageshack.us/i/img00062n.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img714.imageshack.us/i/img00063w.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img00066.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img00065.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img00064.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Zerogamer22

here is the pic i took of my haf 922http://img197.imageshack.us/i/img00062n.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img714.imageshack.us/i/img00063w.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img00066.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img00065.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img00064.jpg/" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Zerogamer22

how doe it work in put pics? i'm confused :\\ oh i clicked wrong way. i know now lol sorry again.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Pull it off. They also show in the video that you can just pull the tape off. The combined lb per square inch of surface is what keeps the objects together. Therefore if you don't feel the tape is holding the SSD as well as you'd like then add more tape.

I have an SSD...I am thinking 2 square inches worth of tape will hold onto it for good but still allow you to hand pull it off easily.


OCZ makes some really nice and simple trays that fit nicely into the HDD drive bay slots. Check the pic below and the link for info on these.










OCZ SSD 2.5 to 3.5 Adapter Bracket


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


That PSU looks weird upside down.


hes in full BTX mode thats why =)

not sure why though I'd of thought it'd be more heat efficient in ATX with the CPU up top.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrotes* 
can u link this photo to my name









No problem!


----------



## digitally

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stephenmarr* 
hey people qiuck one for ya
ive my system up and running but 1 small problem ive an xf-i xtreme gamers sound card installed.
question is regarding the front panel audio i had the HD lead plugged into the sound card but when i plugged my headphones into the front panel nothing
i then plugged the HD cable into the mobo and got the same result
what am i doing wrong???
want to get the headphones working

HAF932? my haf922 front panel is abit flawed. i cant fully plug in my everglide s-500 as x-fi software will auto mute speakers once i have plug in headset but...(you should know this part). hope you able to find the solution.









i need to hold onto(and push in) my everglide s-500's plug into the front panel(in order to mute the speakers) and make sure did you connect the front panel correctly into xtremegamer.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scrotes*


can u link this photo to my name










very nice case in a weird way...gives me headache just thinking how you did it


----------



## nolonger

BTX is actually more efficient than ATX. With the CPU on the bottom, you have most of the hot air coming from it be trapped behind the video card then exhausted out the back. Since some video cards have open coolers, they will dump hot air on the bottom of the case, which the PSU exhausts.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


No problem!


Are you sure about that Touge? Your days with the HAF are long gone and I bet theres not one person here still posting that was modding their HAF around the same time as you?


----------



## kcuestag

Hello,

I was planning of replacing my side big fan for 4 12cm fans ( Is it 120mm or 140mm that I need ? ).

I was looking at these:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=23773&lid=2

I saw a better ones from Enermax but I can't afford to pay 17â‚¬ per fan... I was looking at something more economic.

What about those Xigmatek, will it make any difference with the stock side fan? You recommend me any other with LED ( Red or Blue, or orange, don't mind ) ?

I don't know exactly which ones are good, those Xigmatek don't tell the RPm's so have no idea if they're good







I really want some LED fans like the front one


----------



## Faisal11iraq

its gonna be a little noisy i guess :S


----------



## FalloutBoy

I'll let someone else field that question for the most part, I'll just say that those 120mm xigmateks are pretty bright and are 1500rpm with 61cfm at <20dBA.


----------



## kcuestag

Will it be a lot more noisy compared to what I have now? I mean I have the stock cooler on my Phenom II x4 965 but I can only hear it when I play games ^^.

You think ill notice great change in noise and temps?


----------



## kcuestag

Another question.

Im supposed to buy the Xigmatek that are 12cm ( 120mm ) for the side right? And for the back too? I want to replace the back fan aswell.

Thanks.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Ok guess I'll answer. It will definately be a little more noisy with smaller fans but you will get more airflow. Also, all the fans on the top and side panel have to be 120mm and the back can be either 120 or 140mm. Those xiggys should do the trick. I used them for a while too.

I can't say for sure your temps will drop with more fans because it depends on your hardware but like I said, it will definately give more airflow. I would think you would see a difference in temps though.

The only other fans I'd recommend are the Cooler Master R4/sickleflow 12cm LED fans. I couldn't see them in that particullar shop you linked earlier but here they are on CM's website.

http://www.coolermaster.com/category...tegory_id=3554

Hope that helps.


----------



## kcuestag

How much are each of those fans?

I was wondering wether I should buy a 140mm or 120mm for the rear one, I am not sure yet :/.

In this video the ones I gave look cool:

  
 YouTube- Xigmatek XLF-F1253 fans on CoolerMaster HAF932 case


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Are you sure about that Touge? Your days with the HAF are long gone and I bet theres not one person here still posting that was modding their HAF around the same time as you?









Haha, your probably right Fallout! Actually, now that you mention it, I'm getting ready to transfer (US Navy) from Japan back to the US and I have school enroute then I'm deploying, so, with that being said, I'm open to anyone that would like to possibly take over this great thread. I will keep up with it till I find someone that I feel would do a good job with this. If interested, please PM me. Fallout, maybe you!


----------



## kcuestag

Good news ( At least for me ) guys







.

I was 10â‚¬ short but my sister lended me them.

Ordered x5 Xigmatek XLF-F1253 to replace the big side fan with 4 of these xigmatek and will add the 5th to the back of the case taking air out.

I'll make some pictures once i get them.


----------



## sgt.rosenfield

okay got a question... i just ordered a 200mm blue fan and a 140mm blue fan and want to switch the led's on the front 200. do they need a resistor or can i just throw in new leds, also are they 3mm or 5mm?


----------



## FalloutBoy

No resistors needed. Just switch them with the new LEDs. The 200mm fan uses 5mm LEDs.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
No resistors needed. Just switch them with the new LEDs. The 200mm fan uses 5mm LEDs.

resistors arent REALLY needed. LEDs can burn out prematurely but honeslty. they have like a 200,000 hr lifespan and cost almost nothing. resistors are to much trouble


----------



## SasukeJ

Hi, like another user posts before I got a scratch in the upper part of the case HAF 922, and I would like to know if there is a paint of the same color, just two days that I bought it and my mother dropped something cleaning -....-

Thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SasukeJ* 
Hi, like another user posts before I got a scratch in the upper part of the case HAF 922, and I would like to know if there is a paint of the same color, just two days that I bought it and my mother dropped something cleaning -....-

Thanks

I got a small scratch on the right side near the front fan but its not rly vissible unless you're 10cm away frmo the case.

The fans will dispatch today, aswell as a white cathode, will make some pictures once I build it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
One thing I do is get a black permanent texter and draw over the scratch then instantly rub my finger over it. Its still noticable but nowhere near as much.

I'm looking forward to seeing this. Those fans are quite lovely.









Yeah specially the price they costed


----------



## its my first time

Is anyone using a 3.5" card reader or fan controller in the haf 932?

If so have you cut the mesh so you can put the cover back to look neater?

I've noticed the 3.5" to 5.25" adapter doesn't sit flush, it sits further back and it don't look right.

I've order a 3.5" fan controller and it's not going to sit flush with my optical drives etc unless I've missed something









edit:It turns out the haf 932 is meant to come with a cover with the mesh cut out like this http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=319

I didn't get one, so I think I'm gonna have to cut the mesh out, any tips on what I can use to cut the mesh out? Has anyone done it before?


----------



## mortigon

Hello,

In a few days I will be a proud owner of a HAF 932 and am very excited to get it. My question revolves around the use of the Corsair CH50 and this case. I plan on using a push/pull method to cool the radiator. My question is, would it be best to draw air from outside into the case across the radiator, or draw it out? I'm trying not to impede the air flow through the case as little as possible and yet have acceptable CPU temps. I'm kinda worried about bringing in too much air compared to drawing it out. Any tips or suggestion are greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SasukeJ* 
Hi, like another user posts before I got a scratch in the upper part of the case HAF 922, and I would like to know if there is a paint of the same color, just two days that I bought it and my mother dropped something cleaning -....-

Thanks

I haven't found anything that is a match and my emails to coolermaster go unanswered.

-Wes


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortigon* 
Hello,

In a few days I will be a proud owner of a HAF 932 and am very excited to get it. My question revolves around the use of the Corsair CH50 and this case. I plan on using a push/pull method to cool the radiator. My question is, would it be best to draw air from outside into the case across the radiator, or draw it out? I'm trying not to impede the air flow through the case as little as possible and yet have acceptable CPU temps. I'm kinda worried about bringing in too much air compared to drawing it out. Any tips or suggestion are greatly appreciated.

Thanks

It's better to use fresh air outside the case, so ideally you want to have the rear exhaust as an intake.

In a case with bad air flow doing this might cause a problem, but you'll be fine in the haf as the war air will just go out the top.


----------



## mortigon

Thanks for the feedback. I'm hoping within the next few months of switching to a more "robust" water cooling solution. I looked at your setup and had a question on the fan placement on the radiator. Do you have the fans blowing up through the radiator or pulling fresh air through from the outside?


----------



## BootlegPete

Hey I'm new here and I just built my first computer for christmas, I have the HAF 932 so can I be in the club?

Also, the pantyhose dust filters work like a charm!


----------



## Touge180SX

Hey everyone, I hate to say it but I have stepped down as the owner of this great thread! FalloutBoy has been chosen by me to take over and keep this going! Welcome to FalloutBoy!!

The reason for me leaving is that I am in the US Navy and I will be deploying shortly for 8 months and its not fair to everyone here as I won't be on like I need to be to keep this going.

So everyone, thanks again for everything and welcome to FalloutBoy!! (Also, if you haven't voted for MOTM this month, go vote for FalloutBoy's HAF 932 Mod "April"!!


----------



## Nhb93

And I was just about getting ready to say I would be willing to take it over. Well, congrats to Fallout, one of the best HAF modders I've seen around these forums (no offense to the others, I did say one of, not the best).


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Is anyone using a 3.5" card reader or fan controller in the haf 932?

If so have you cut the mesh so you can put the cover back to look neater?

I've noticed the 3.5" to 5.25" adapter doesn't sit flush, it sits further back and it don't look right.

I've order a 3.5" fan controller and it's not going to sit flush with my optical drives etc unless I've missed something









edit:It turns out the haf 932 is meant to come with a cover with the mesh cut out like this http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=319

I didn't get one, so I think I'm gonna have to cut the mesh out, any tips on what I can use to cut the mesh out? Has anyone done it before?

Use a dremmel. I would order that part though and do it right. Or, you can do what I did. See pictures:


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Hey everyone, I hate to say it but I have stepped down as the owner of this great thread! FalloutBoy has been chosen by me to take over and keep this going! Welcome to FalloutBoy!!

The reason for me leaving is that I am in the US Navy and I will be deploying shortly for 8 months and its not fair to everyone here as I won't be on like I need to be to keep this going.

So everyone, thanks again for everything and welcome to FalloutBoy!! (Also, if you haven't voted for MOTM this month, go vote for FalloutBoy's HAF 932 Mod "April"!!

Great job keeping up with this thread! Especially since you don't even HAF one anymore.









And thanks for serving man!









Fallout is actually be the 1st person out of the few that I would have recommended for the takeover. I'm glad it worked out. There's a new sheriff in town!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Hey everyone, I hate to say it but I have stepped down as the owner of this great thread! FalloutBoy has been chosen by me to take over and keep this going! Welcome to FalloutBoy!!

The reason for me leaving is that I am in the US Navy and I will be deploying shortly for 8 months and its not fair to everyone here as I won't be on like I need to be to keep this going.

So everyone, thanks again for everything and welcome to FalloutBoy!! (Also, if you haven't voted for MOTM this month, go vote for FalloutBoy's HAF 932 Mod "April"!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Great job keeping up with this thread! Especially since you don't even HAF one anymore.









And thanks for serving man!









Fallout is actually be the 1st person out of the few that I would have recommended for the takeover. I'm glad it worked out. There's a new sheriff in town!









It really is a pleasure to take over from Touge. He did such a great job and pretty well instantly added users to the club even long after getting a new case. *New members should definately give him a cuddle or at least some rep. That would be nice also.*









Credit also goes to GoOffroad who started the club!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
And I was just about getting ready to say I would be willing to take it over. Well, congrats to Fallout, one of the best HAF modders I've seen around these forums (no offense to the others, I did say one of, not the best).

Thanks Nhb, means alot. I think paraleyes is right up there to in the best HAF modders! He should get an 'up is down' award or something!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BootlegPete* 
Hey I'm new here and I just built my first computer for christmas, I have the HAF 932 so can I be in the club?

Also, the pantyhose dust filters work like a charm!

Its my pleasure to add you! Welcome!


----------



## Nhb93

Absolutely Fallout, you and Paraleyes are mod gods in my book. And Paraleyes, doing it all from the wheelchair. If he modded my PC for me, I'd pay him in legs. (Sorry if that joke was poor taste to anyone, it was funny in my head).


----------



## FalloutBoy

I think I'd almost pay to mod with paraleyes just to see how he comes up with those ideas of his.


----------



## Nhb93

The man who takes a cutting wheel to a motherboard heat pipe system is certainly a mad scientist.

I would certainly pay to watch the two of you make something crazy.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


The man who takes a cutting wheel to a motherboard heat pipe system is certainly a mad scientist.

I would certainly pay to watch the two of you make something crazy.


haha, don't say that. I'm really considering trying out that mod on my 780i somehow.


----------



## greenPlastic

My HAF 932's fans are making a buzzing sound now









Anyone know how I could fix it?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Hey everyone, I hate to say it but I have stepped down as the owner of this great thread! FalloutBoy has been chosen by me to take over and keep this going! Welcome to FalloutBoy!!

The reason for me leaving is that I am in the US Navy and I will be deploying shortly for 8 months and its not fair to everyone here as I won't be on like I need to be to keep this going.

So everyone, thanks again for everything and welcome to FalloutBoy!! (Also, if you haven't voted for MOTM this month, go vote for FalloutBoy's HAF 932 Mod "April"!!

Thanks for all your hard work mate.


----------



## Touge180SX

Thanks everyone, its been a pleasure!!


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortigon* 
Thanks for the feedback. I'm hoping within the next few months of switching to a more "robust" water cooling solution. I looked at your setup and had a question on the fan placement on the radiator. Do you have the fans blowing up through the radiator or pulling fresh air through from the outside?

At first I had my fans blowing up and pushing hot air from the case out the top, I figured that I'd get better results getting the hot air out the case as heat rises and all that









However I now have them pulling air outside the case through the rad and my temps are better.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Use a dremmel. I would order that part though and do it right. Or, you can do what I did. See pictures:

That looks real nice paraleyes.

I think that looks better than using the oem cover with the hole in the mesh.

What fan controller is that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
The reason for me leaving is that I am in the US Navy and I will be deploying shortly for 8 months and its not fair to everyone here as I won't be on like I need to be to keep this going.


Good luck out there









And thanks for a great thread


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Good luck out there









And thanks for a great thread


Your welcome and thanks!!


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Is anyone using a 3.5" card reader or fan controller in the haf 932?

If so have you cut the mesh so you can put the cover back to look neater?

I've noticed the 3.5" to 5.25" adapter doesn't sit flush, it sits further back and it don't look right.

I've order a 3.5" fan controller and it's not going to sit flush with my optical drives etc unless I've missed something









edit:It turns out the haf 932 is meant to come with a cover with the mesh cut out like this http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=319

I didn't get one, so I think I'm gonna have to cut the mesh out, any tips on what I can use to cut the mesh out? Has anyone done it before?


I also like to make the front look as original as possible. I would recommend the Lamptron FC2










As you can remove the front aluminium plate and make your own to fit over from one of the HAF panels. Also it will control up to 6 fans and can supply 45W per channel.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hey, I'd like an opinion if you would be so kind. I want an open window cut out from my side panel to show off my hardware much better and neaten everything up but I can't decide from 2 options.

Heres the inside of the case.










Now these are the options. The blue outline or the red one??










Keeping in the colour scheme, I'll be painting the HAF letters red. So what do you think?

EDIT - By open I mean I will run some moulding or whatever its called around the outside of the cut but will have no window.


----------



## kcuestag

It deppends on your likings...

I would say don't even bother to cut ur case, looks awesome like that ( In my opinion ).

But then again, if I had to choose, I would choose the small part, just the blue.


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Hey everyone, I hate to say it but I have stepped down as the owner of this great thread! FalloutBoy has been chosen by me to take over and keep this going! Welcome to FalloutBoy!!

The reason for me leaving is that I am in the US Navy and I will be deploying shortly for 8 months and its not fair to everyone here as I won't be on like I need to be to keep this going.

So everyone, thanks again for everything and welcome to FalloutBoy!! (Also, if you haven't voted for MOTM this month, go vote for FalloutBoy's HAF 932 Mod "April"!!










Take it easy Touge. You've done a great job and I'll be sorry to see you go. I was just looking at the members list and I was amazed at how much its grown since I join (Particularly the 922 owners)
Good luck in the future mate and keep modding


----------



## ahdubious

@ Falloutboy

Dude your right, it's a crime to put a panel over the guts of this beast. My votes on the red cutout for what its worth - may as well show it all off.

Or another thought, why not just wack on a panel of perspex (or what ever you know it as locally) to cover the entire side. That way you have the benefits of the side panel (dust, noise etc.) but you can still see all that hard work.
That'll probably look a little tacky on second thought


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahdubious* 








Take it easy Touge. You've done a great job and I'll be sorry to see you go. I was just looking at the members list and I was amazed at how much its grown since I join (Particularly the 922 owners)
Good luck in the future mate and keep modding

Thanks! I will still be lurking though as I do still have the case sitting in the closet.









At Fallout, I would go with the red box, show off those sexy pumps!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
It deppends on your likings...

I would say don't even bother to cut ur case, looks awesome like that ( In my opinion ).

But then again, if I had to choose, I would choose the small part, just the blue.

That would be easier and look cleaner... mmmm.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahdubious* 
@ Falloutboy

Dude your right, it's a crime to put a panel over the guts of this beast. My votes on the red cutout for what its worth - may as well show it all off.

Or another thought, why not just wack on a panel of perspex (or what ever you know it as locally) to cover the entire side. That way you have the benefits of the side panel (dust, noise etc.) but you can still see all that hard work.
That'll probably look a little tacky on second thought









The main reason I want it open is cause I have 5 intake fans and 1 exhaust. I'd have been happy leaving the panel off but the more I think about it, the more I want it back on. Just realised I could mount some white ccfls on the inside of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Thanks! I will still be lurking though as I do still have the case sitting in the closet.









At Fallout, I would go with the red box, show off those sexy pumps!!

Crazy arse mod! CRAZY ARSE MOD!!!









Those pumps are the one reason to extend the bottom bit.


----------



## kcuestag

WOW!

Today is my day







!

The fans just arrived, the white cathode aswell, and GTA IV I ordered for 9â‚¬, awesome!









I'll make some pictures once I install the fans


----------



## kcuestag

Can I connect the back fan ( The new xigmatek i ordered ) in the mobo where it says NB_FAN ?


----------



## kcuestag

Here,

So far I've only installed the rear fan exhaust because I need an allen key to remove the side fan ( Which unfortunetly I do not have







I am missing exactly that size... I'll have to ask my neighbour in 20 mins ).

Also I will install the white cathode with my dad, because I am not quite sure how to install it ( THere's some sticking things, 2 plastic bands... so not sure )

hope you like it:


----------



## MeeksMan13

thanks for all touge, you've done a great job! I know I don't participate in this thread as much as I should with the modding I've done (it certainly is hard to follow in the footsteps of paraleyes and fallout and such)

and fallout, I would go with the blue cut and if you feel yourself wanting to see the pumps and such, just change it and cut more out


----------



## YangerD

Guys, I need some help. It seems like my DVD drive is stuck in the drive bay. It's really hard for me to push the release button. Is there any trick to taking the drives out? Really need some help here.


----------



## kcuestag

Keep trying pushing the button, shouldn't be that tough :/

Here's the picture I promised:



How is it looking?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Guys, I need some help. It seems like my DVD drive is stuck in the drive bay. It's really hard for me to push the release button. Is there any trick to taking the drives out? Really need some help here.

try sliding the dvd drive back and forth while you're trying to push in the button


----------



## IntelFloyd

It would look better with the insides painted black.
How loud is it with those 4 120mm fans on the side?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


It would look better with the insides painted black.
How loud is it with those 4 120mm fans on the side?


Agree about the inside.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...t-img_4117.jpg

I wanna paint it exactly like that  But I got no money atm first need a cpu cooler ( Im on the stock one atm ^^ ).

Then might think about painting it. looks great there!

About fans, I play with headset, therefor I can't hear them at all. Without headset I can, but trust me, it doesn't bother at all, its just a LITTLE bit more loud than stock fans, thats it, its worth it!









Cheers.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Hey, I'd like an opinion if you would be so kind. I want an open window cut out from my side panel to show off my hardware much better and neaten everything up but I can't decide from 2 options.

Heres the inside of the case.

Now these are the options. The blue outline or the red one??

Keeping in the colour scheme, I'll be painting the HAF letters red. So what do you think?

EDIT - By open I mean I will run some moulding or whatever its called around the outside of the cut but will have no window.


Im thinking of doing the same thing sometime in the future, so personally I'd go with the blue....but your rad/pump set up is really nice so i vote you should show it all...go with the red


----------



## Wikidboo

Haf932 owner here....going to enjoy going through this forum looking for ideas. I have painted my case interior black already and now working on a full window for the side panel. Will post pics as soon as its finished.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Agree about the inside.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...t-img_4117.jpg

I wanna paint it exactly like that  But I got no money atm first need a cpu cooler ( Im on the stock one atm ^^ ).

Then might think about painting it. looks great there!

About fans, I play with headset, therefor I can't hear them at all. Without headset I can, but trust me, it doesn't bother at all, its just a LITTLE bit more loud than stock fans, thats it, its worth it!









Cheers.


i like that paint job man, looks good and clean


----------



## Nhb93

Fallout, on the window question, I would suggest you look at a mod someone did with two smaller windows rather than a large, oddly shaped one. I wish I could remember exactly who did it, but it looked great.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


i like that paint job man, looks good and clean


Yeah looks awesome







And whoever it is, it's from this forum







.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wikidboo*


Haf932 owner here....going to enjoy going through this forum looking for ideas. I have painted my case interior black already and now working on a full window for the side panel. Will post pics as soon as its finished.


So I take it you want to be added?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Fallout, on the window question, I would suggest you look at a mod someone did with two smaller windows rather than a large, oddly shaped one. I wish I could remember exactly who did it, but it looked great.


I think I'm leaning towards the smaller window cause it will look way more clean I think. Though I really do like looking at the pumps.









Thanks for all the opinions everyone.


----------



## FEAR.

Got my perspex today but it was just slightly too small







errrrr will have to go in tomorrow and get another one, will change the size again so i get bigger and cut it down.... hmmm should have done that in the first place but oh well


----------



## Marauder_IIc

OMG Fallout! Im offline for a couple days (damned DLS went out on me) and I come back to you being the head honcho. Hot [email protected]!! Grats my friend!
Touge, you were awesome, and really helped build this thread, good luck and keep your head down out there. A good buddy of mine just got deployed too. Take care

WOW, im still shocked Fallout, it doesn't seem like that long ago that you and I were cross tutoring each other via PM. You mod is awesome, and you would have been one I picked to follow Touge, honestly, you or Paraleyez.

So, cheers! /hands you a Guiness





































Edit, I say go red, or cover it all with some sort of clear plastic. Don't want to hide all that immaculate work!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Got my perspex today but it was just slightly too small







errrrr will have to go in tomorrow and get another one, will change the size again so i get bigger and cut it down.... hmmm should have done that in the first place but oh well


Trust me! We learn from such things.







Good luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


OMG Fallout! Im offline for a couple days (damned DLS went out on me) and I come back to you being the head honcho. Hot [email protected]!! Grats my friend!
Touge, you were awesome, and really helped build this thread, good luck and keep your head down out there. A good buddy of mine just got deployed too. Take care

WOW, im still shocked Fallout, it doesn't seem like that long ago that you and I were cross tutoring each other via PM. You mod is awesome, and you would have been one I picked to follow Touge, honestly, you or Paraleyez.

So, cheers! /hands you a Guiness





































Edit, I say go red, or cover it all with some sort of clear plastic. Don't want to hide all that immaculate work!


Thanks and it was only a few months ago we were PM'ing each other. I still remember alot of what you said and some of it helped me build April the way she is. Its funny that 5-6 months ago I knew nothing about modding or sleeving and less about painting. Its also funny as this thread was what brought me to OCN, literally!

Still unsure about the cutout but what I would like to know now is how do I paint the HAF letters red?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Still unsure about the cutout but what I would like to know now is how do I paint the HAF letters red?


I change my vote on the window to be the two windows. one big one to show off the body of the work and then possibly use the small cross-hatched one that comes on the side panel to show off the pump area where the vents are/were

and for that, you gotta use a bunch of small pieces of painters tape I think


----------



## Touge180SX

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NYM

any HAF 922 users fitted their side panel with the CM STORM window side panel? (I heard that it was possible)


----------



## j3ear92

something i just found out.

Fan filter for HAF932

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26221


----------



## nolonger

My freaking side panel has about 1mm gap on the middle of it meaning it doesn't fit exactly, does anyone have a fix?

This makes it very hard to screw the side panel on and I have to do it with a screw driver.

This is on an HAF922.


----------



## FalloutBoy

nolonger, what exactly do you mean and which side?


----------



## nolonger

The left side panel seems slightly misaligned. When I place it, if I don't push it VERY hard the thumbscrews are nearly impossible to get on.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Yeah I had that problem too! I had to screw in the bottom screw first and then really squeeze the panel against the case to screw in the top one. Maybe a CM flaw?


----------



## nolonger

Seems like it, were you able to fix that at all? It's really driving me crazy!


----------



## FalloutBoy

I haven't used that side panel in about 5-6 months. But no I don't have a fix for it. I will be modding a window onto it so while I do that I might have a look and try to determine either what exacly is causing it or weather it is just a manufacturing flaw?

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## nolonger

I personally think it's a manufacturing flaw because of how the side panel was built and I have measured an overall difference of up to 2mm on the size of the hooks.


----------



## windfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j3ear92*


something i just found out.

Fan filter for HAF932

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26221


This is great news!! CM once said they are going to release their version but it has not materialized (yet).


----------



## Nhb93

I do find there is a little imaginary "click" that needs to happen in order to get the side panel on. Really badly pinched my finger getting it on once.







I supposed it's a flaw. I used a little mid-sized poorly ventilated case for years and it didn't have any screws for the panels, so I grew up thinking that was the norm. I wonder why more cases aren't like that.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j3ear92* 
something i just found out.

Fan filter for HAF932

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26221

When someone gets these let us know how they fit and how much it hinders performance. +rep


----------



## MeeksMan13

man, I wish those weren't 40 bucks. I would get it just for the front fan since my computer is on a piece of wood, I don't really need one for the bottom and don't need one for the side, as I'm modding my side panel


----------



## AWadd618

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*










*Ok, voting is complete and we are now the HAF 932/922 Owners Thread! If you want added to the list, please ask. Just saying that you have one will not get you added, you must ask. Also, please tell me if you have a 932 or a 922. If you want your name linked to pics or build log, please give me the URL. Thanks!

UPDATE: People without pics have had their links removed from their names. If you would like to link to your pics or build log, post here or send me a PM with the link and request to be linked.*

The *OFFICIAL* HAF 932/922 Case Owners Club

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html"]:ninja:The *OFFICIAL* HAF 932/922 Case Owners Club:ninja:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]
*HAF 932 Owners:*
Touge180SX
cathode
v1ral
TFrevold
chidley
WAZZ UP
spacegoast
PÂ£PÂ§!
jtspectra2
Crlszx
totaleclipse82
bradical
MNiceGuy
kilrbe3
MeeksMan13
Grady[SA]
PCpwnz
losttsol
blueblazer96
iota
flipmatthew
JFDrad
NewAtOCing
wolf2009
allen175
Hellraiser1981
[nK]Sharp
Mikemq2003
Bigwilly
Threefeet
yabo
caraboose
Swazi88
RAND0M1ZER
michaeljr1186
dinik
Zippit
steverebo
morphus1
MadCatMk2
nicklawrence77
Reason2doubt
mrod
Schrup
rameez25
Lyric
halifax1
mlprrj
Robilar
JordanWillis
wheth4400
kaer
Blackhawk4
Space Pope
InsideTheCinema
Choppah4
Dantesinferno
Electric Squall
455buick
NameUnknown
solidsquirrell
Ackmanc
DarkstarX10a
donmega1
Zoomer
mth91
drew630
Forsaken_id
nutri
POLICE
BlueBird
Yogi
Darkstar2
//.DK
reedo
raydotulung
docpt
mark3510
kidshenlong
b-roca
Dark Angel Jonas
.::Himeh::.
crusty1292
kinubic
Devilwan88
aqon04
dragnalus
topgeek
FSF-Foxhound
JNielson
DOCp
cs_maan
NewAtOCing
Setzer
boebi
totalschaden
TheTurk
nismo_usaf
xxbassplayerxx
borito4
JoeDevPR
Craka
Foooman
manolith
jelecevic
GriZzIEnLS
bpfergu
DevilGear44
robbyriverside
FalloutBoy
Socom
jmcmtank
kidshenlong
MisterAutomatic
DeathAvenger
Nomadenforcer
pootergeek40
ErdincIntel
The_viking
♠♠Spade♠♠ 
stopdrop
theo.gr
BioHzrd
jtickner1
ChrisB17
8hustler8
Sickened1
rtop2
Cuar
Afromee
Physalis
HeXuS
beldecca
Chrono Detector
Chaos Assasson
WirrMartin
Campin
volto
UberNOOB
ckybam3
octopus13
Tichinde
FallenOne
`br4dz-
serialtoon
greg8west
qiaowenqian
x2Fst4Ux
Fear of Oneself
rdfrancis516
HalfBrain
M4DM4N
Mr. Mention
lewisrl4x4
DanyL
kromesta
mrscott
sailerboy
Zoso77
n3svaru
NovaNab
Waveryder
richardbb85
reaper~
MIGhunter
Hyperion.
Deviance
ViralHack
Tr1p1ng
Silent_Hill
PCpwnz
Swifty
Inktfish
snow_cakes
TrodgeSmiper
Domin0
br4d
Romel
CatfishSoup
PocketsKent
Diebold
joedr
TunaPR
chozandrias76
deleter
Scorny
Reaperz
Pharaon.92.bc
Al plants Corn
melantha
Protezione
GotYoDumAzz
-HAZE-
TheAnonymous
carrion
StormX2
Paraleyes
ashtyler
Contagion
Marauder IIc
Anthony21483
Quantum Man
4x64
Jesse-The-one
Silverlight
ensu3
dan7777
Tempest2k7
icy_cool_quad
Nhb93
Solle
BWard
SLI_Maniac
poorpaddy
no1Joeno1
my007dog
RevUpAbacus
dschaat
c0nnection
Maddog7771
MIH
MR_Plow
noob.deagle
computeruler
Coz_411
computergeek92
total90
frankzotynia10
xshadowfeverx
Khalil_y
ro30
helly
xclusiveplayer
j3ear92
GnrlKll
Mokolodi1
MrMason
MonsterRP
johnko1
Huntee
shaolin95
rkwallace
und0
Jamanious
Evofighter
DarthMurdacide
Nexus6
steven937595
Dapman02
ExperimentX
tK FuRY
Sirrush
IdPlease
NovaNab
harrison
ronopp007
iSpark
Evofighter
xBISHOPx
MachineGun
trifty
razorguy
Hasie
T3hFurious1
Jnesses
coolrock6644
drBlahMan
Slayem
Snowblind
vwgti
Thor667
Ubrales
_CH_Skyline_
GrayFoxbr
blue-cat
LilMan
Lytesson
FEAR.
mtbmike777
Blue393
Canon624
digital charon
murky44
Moleboy
WrxSTI
deathshad
CrysisForever
SniperXX
AMOCO
Mygaffer
TITAN_001
bluecraze
Celeras
Bleep
BenKillin
Shawn156
balloonboy
finalturismo
Weston
Tanker84
BradAss
pberga88
mastical
WusteHase
Pari
xArchAngelZerox
Filos
Mazda6i07
muels7
Toryne
turkmenbashi
Morpheus562
chewbert
pipeandwire
stephenmarr
4dAlpha
kcuestag
slim123
its my first time
scrotesscrotes
Malus
Coloss
chronicbucks
AmishJoe
fasterhoads
se7ensmatrix1216
whickerzzz
blankman69
BriSleep
YangerD
ckaisher
menozcm
Neokolzia
jetplane48
yummybar
rzs77
Raven Dizzle
RayTheRat
BigMak911
IntelFloyd
PCSarge
proccy68
scvette
Arsin
CamiloOkB
Soonerfan1066
BootlegPete

*HAF 922 Owners:*
Deano12345
kevindd992002
DanielF50
joesphrm
HAFenvy
Mauritio
AMOOO
madrex26
triggs75
chas1723
PowerTrip
Legacy8500
p_adam
iscariot
Andreas Harder
ahdubious
guscol
Griffin
Tardious
mdmsupra
da tick 07
Dark-Asylum
yann3804
Justinmarcot
Purostaff
Firestrm
JustinDD
PC Gamer
GAMERIG
Genma
Loosenut
eseb1
ez12a
Fidelity23
tke395
Jaeflash
uNick
bengore
lilraver018
Justinmarcot
gabedad
Rioken
nolonger
fenwaypark04
MindBlank
digitally
ukic
ztoom
Agaeris

*Must HAF Mods!!*
HAF 932 Red Power and HDD Activity LED How-To!
jmcmtank Pantyhose Filters!
Bradical Dust Solution- using mommies nylons
spacegoast HAF 932 Cable Management Guide!
MeeksMan13 Case Painting Tutorial!!
Dinik's Filter System How-To
Paraleyes' How-To Add a Cold Cathode glow to the front of your HAF!
yummybar's "Rebuilding the HAF" guide!
All you need to know about rivets!


















haf-fun



May I be added? I have a 922.


----------



## MeeksMan13

why'd you quote the first post lol

and fallout, can you update the link on my name to this


----------



## Shadowclock

PLEASE erase your quote of the first post....wow...


----------



## its my first time

Today I decided to take my loop apart and put my rad outside, here's what it looks like right now, just bleeding it.

Please ignore the mess, I have all my parts all over the place as I bought a new seasonic x-750 psu and have all my old tubing on the floor etc

I'm looking forward to see if if there is any difference in my temps


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Trust me! We learn from such things.







Good luck!

Thanks and it was only a few months ago we were PM'ing each other. I still remember alot of what you said and some of it helped me build April the way she is. Its funny that 5-6 months ago I knew nothing about modding or sleeving and less about painting. Its also funny as this thread was what brought me to OCN, literally!

Still unsure about the cutout but what I would like to know now is how do I paint the HAF letters red?


At least i can say it wasnt all my fault lol i gave them the correct measurements just they cut it up to the wrong measurements







and yes a once in a lifetime mistake LOL... picking it up today after school may have order to much this time







oh well im sure i can find many uses for it


----------



## its my first time

Anyone got any ideas where I could route fan cables from outside to inside the case.

I want to mount two fans on top of my rad but I don't want to drill holes in my case.

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MeeksMan13

you could possibly do it through the vent holes on the back of the panel thing that sits up top of the case


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


you could possibly do it through the vent holes on the back of the panel thing that sits up top of the case


You mean where the power button, fill port etc is found the rear of that?

Yeah I'll try and feed the cables through that.

Thanks


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


You mean where the power button, fill port etc is found the rear of that?

Yeah I'll try and feed the cables through that.

Thanks


yeah. it'll be a tight fit, but if it works, that would be perfect


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
yeah. it'll be a tight fit, but if it works, that would be perfect

Yeah it works.

The cables fit through the vent and I've got them going down the hole where the power cable, reset etc go.

Just had to unscrew the top part so I could feed the wires through into the case.

Now just need to decide whether I should push down through the rad or pull air up away from the rad









Oh and positive rep given thanks


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Yeah it works.

The cables fit through the vent and I've got them going down the hole where the power cable, reset etc go.

Just had to unscrew the top part so I could feed the wires through into the case.

Now just need to decide whether I should push down through the rad or pull air up away from the rad









Oh and positive rep given thanks









good deal man, glad to hear it worked


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AWadd618*


May I be added? I have a 922.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


why'd you quote the first post lol

and fallout, can you update the link on my name to this


Done and done. AWadd, don't forget to add the club sig tag found on the first page and welcome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


At least i can say it wasnt all my fault lol i gave them the correct measurements just they cut it up to the wrong measurements







and yes a once in a lifetime mistake LOL... picking it up today after school may have order to much this time







oh well im sure i can find many uses for it


In 5 yrs that offcut will be looking pretty good.


----------



## Carpe_Noctem

Well my case arrived this morning and I removed all the plastic so I can drop it off for powder coating. My next step is to pick up some fluorescent green spray paint to do the rest. I see that some of you have painted the black plastic HDD mounts and I am wondering if it is safe to just spray paint them?


----------



## FEAR.

so i got my my bigger piece of perspex, thankfully they gave me a refund, now i have a little bit extra money to put towards some paint







.... will start my window when i get around to it LOL


----------



## Nhb93

Perfectly safe. I didn't do it myself, since I was going more for a straight black interior, but I've seen it done plenty of times here and no one has had any trouble. Only thing you should consider is that the paint and the power coating will add thickness to the parts, so those can be much harder to put back in after the paint. I only sprayed the case and it was much harder to get back in. Might want to sand down the power coating and the sides of the mounts before you put them in, only on the ones you plan on using, so the rest looks mint.


----------



## xinexix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j3ear92*


something i just found out.

Fan filter for HAF932

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26221


The 922 version of these filters are talked about a ways back:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*


Got a 922 coming in for $50







. Has anyone used or knows if these filters are worth the money? I'm all for ghetto mods but if I have an opportunity to make things look nice then it should be worth it, right?

Edit: ^ Fixed



Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


LOL yeah I was the one that asked them to make them for me. I sent them the specs and those are my computer pics with them on the HAF 922. They are great. I am still using the 140mm DEMCiflex Magnetic Fan Dust Filters for the bottom of my case to cover the fan and psu holes. They are great!!!

Here are some pics of my Computer with them on. Oh and I had them shipped from South Africa because that is where they are located.

Oh and see any resemblance with my pics and the pics they are showing.












































I can't remember if the restrictiveness of these is answered, but there is more discussion of these DEMCiflex filters forward from these quotes.


----------



## tanderson

i posted some pics a couple weeks ago and still have yet to been added!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xinexix* 
The 922 version of these filters are talked about a ways back:

I can't remember if the restrictiveness of these is answered, but there is more discussion of these DEMCiflex filters forward from these quotes.

Hrmmm....those are considerably more..white...then I would have liked...


----------



## JokerDragon

I moded my HAF 932 (painting mod) upon reassembly found my right side panel off so much it ruined my anodized colored thumbscrews. Somewhere I read in another thread that people felt that the side panels were "pressed" from steel sheets and this causes them to warp and twist throwing them out of alignment when de riveting. Anyway, I fixed my problem by buying a Tap and Drill set from Sears and drilling a new hole and switching the thumbscrews back to stainless steel. You need a 6-32 screw size for the tap. The side panel is still about one mm off but the panel fits much better now. I think you can find a single drill and tap 6-32 at lowes for under $10.


----------



## MeeksMan13

So guys, I decided that i'd finally take the time to sit down and take half an hour to an hour to take some _good_ pictures of my computer. Now to show off my little Canon A650 IS can do









my smexy Apogee XT

















FrozenQ's Inverse T-Virus Res. Pure secks.

















Inside with lights on









Inside with lights off









These 2 are really dark, but I love how sleek the tubing looks =)









I really like how the fading is on the reservoir in this picture









2 awesome pictures to finish off this post with


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


i posted some pics a couple weeks ago and still have yet to been added!


You're added now! If you post a link to your pics, I'll link your name to them on the first page.

MeeksMan! I like what I see.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


MeeksMan! I like what I see.










Thank you







that means a lot coming from the guy who made April lol

In the near future, I'm going to go with colored tubing and *hopefully* gentle typhoons









I still need to finish up my window mod. But for right now, I'm good with it just being open on the side without the acrylic. I'm just gonna wait to put in the acrylic till I upgrade this summer cause I gotta do some cutting on the main part of the case


----------



## doat

I plan on buying my HAF tomorrow at microcenter for $130, does anyone know if the haf can fit an XSPC RX360 rad with X38mm fans without any clearance issues with the mobo? My mobo has a 4 or 8pin power connector to the top left of the mobo and i can't use a normal sized rad in my cm690 or use X38mm fans, except for one side, on my current rad because of that power connector. I could shave the clip that holds the connector in the mobo to fit it but i don't want to risk damaging it or making it loose.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I plan on buying my HAF tomorrow at microcenter for $130, does anyone know if the haf can fit an XSPC RX360 rad with X38mm fans without any clearance issues with the mobo? My mobo has a 4 or 8pin power connector to the top left of the mobo and i can't use a normal sized rad in my cm690 or use X38mm fans, except for one side, on my current rad because of that power connector. I could shave the clip that holds the connector in the mobo to fit it but i don't want to risk damaging it or making it loose.


yes, it will fit. right now, I have a 360 up top with 25mm fans on each side (so 50mm) and it's perfectly lined up with the top edge of the mobo


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


yes, it will fit. right now, I have a 360 up top with 25mm fans on each side (so 50mm) and it's perfectly lined up with the top edge of the mobo


Awesome, tomorrow i will get some pics of unboxing and after i install everything. I think i am going to need some long screws but i am sure i have some from before. I cannot wait, does anyone know where i can replace the front fan with a blue led instead of red? My case theme will be black and blue since my UV dye is blue and some tubing is blue.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Awesome, tomorrow i will get some pics of unboxing and after i install everything. I think i am going to need some long screws but i am sure i have some from before. I cannot wait, does anyone know where i can replace the front fan with a blue led instead of red? My case theme will be black and blue since my UV dye is blue and some tubing is blue.


sweet, look forward to it









You can get a replacement fan at the Cooler Master store, or you can order some LED's and change it out yourself


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


sweet, look forward to it









You can get a replacement fan at the Cooler Master store, or you can order some LED's and change it out yourself


I don't trust myself enough to handle LED changes lol. I would still use the red led fan and maybe just disable the LEDs.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I don't trust myself enough to handle LED changes lol. I would still use the red led fan and maybe just disable the LEDs.


haha, I've never done them but it seems like it'd be a good way to test the water of electrical modding. I know I still wanna try it at some point when I need it lol


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


haha, I've never done them but it seems like it'd be a good way to test the water of electrical modding. I know I still wanna try it at some point when I need it lol


Yea it probably isn't very hard usually when it comes to electrical work it's easier than you think. I just realized i might need some more tubing to compensate the extra length, i only have about 2ft of tubing, i think i will only need the extra length from the pump to rad.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
Thank you







that means a lot coming from the guy who made April lol

Your case was one of the first sweet HAF paintjobs I'd seen and along with some others hugely inspired me to start April just so you know.


----------



## wermad

finally solved the issue w/ the ek block and my 4870x2, just need to tidy up the wiring, oh and pls add me to the HAF club (forgot to ask before) ty


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*









finally solved the issue w/ the ek block and my 4870x2, just need to tidy up the wiring, oh and pls add me to the HAF club (forgot to ask before) ty

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...m/DSCN0128.JPG


Added. What fans are you using, they look interesting?


----------



## ashtyler

it's been awhile since my last post..


----------



## rzs77

Hey guys, i've been painting my HAF 932, will post pics when everything is complete. I have a question though. The 5.25 drive bay clips have been giving me a hard time. I've managed to take them off, but now I can't get them back on. When i force it to go in, the paint will chip (i painted the 5.25 cage red). Can anybody help me please?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzs77*


Hey guys, i've been painting my HAF 932, will post pics when everything is complete. I have a question though. The 5.25 drive bay clips have been giving me a hard time. I've managed to take them off, but now I can't get them back on. When i force it to go in, the paint will chip (i painted the 5.25 cage red). Can anybody help me please?


Replied to your PM.


----------



## rzs77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Replied to your PM.










THANKS!!! gonna try in a few mins!


----------



## its my first time

Here is an update to my external rad









*BEFORE*










*AFTER*


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Your case was one of the first sweet HAF paintjobs I'd seen and along with some others hugely inspired me to start April just so you know.


thanks man, that means a lot. I've been trying to come up with other things I could do for modding and what I wanna do to the right side panel is where the stamped X is, paint a line of red outlining the indentions. Whatcha think?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Added. What fans are you using, they look interesting?


they're SilenX, (I know they aint much praise bout them here,







). I have 7 120mm and two 80mm that are below the ati for addtl cooling. All in all, the fans, and the stock front too, have an audible hum, its not annoying just noticeable. I can compare it to the quietest airplane ride (@ cruise) I have been on, you could fall asleep and it wont bother. With the door and the 4 120mm fans on, my ati dropped from 34c (now water cooled) to 27C @ idle and Cpu idles @ 29C (huge improve from stock 50c for th cpu and 55c for the 4870x2) So far im pleased w/ the SilenX fans (albeit its only been a couple of months running them). btw the pic does not do them justice w/ the flash, they have a nice red glow to them.


----------



## Thor667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Here is an update to my external rad









*BEFORE*










*AFTER*



















http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6471/dscf0803.jpg/IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
What did you change?


----------



## doat

I am taking apart my cm690 and the haf is waiting.


----------



## doat

How do i remove the top fan? the screws don't have a flathead or philips head hole it's just a circle.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


How do i remove the top fan? the screws don't have a flathead or philips head hole it's just a circle.


a hex key


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
a hex key

I tried every single alan key i could find and they dont fit


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thor667* 
What did you change?

You can't notice the cables are a little bit tidier









*BEFORE*










*AFTER*


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


How do i remove the top fan? the screws don't have a flathead or philips head hole it's just a circle.


used a 1/8 hex key w/ a rounded end (the hexagonal end didnt fit), it barely grabbed. either CM is using metric or its a tad smaller size than 1/8, ne one know?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


used a 1/8 hex key w/ a rounded end (the hexagonal end didnt fit), it barely grabbed. either CM is using metric or its a tad smaller size than 1/8, ne one know?


Pretty sure it is metric. CM is from Taiwan.


----------



## Nhb93

It's a metric Allen Key. 3mm I believe, someone said it either pages back, or in another thread.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
thanks man, that means a lot. I've been trying to come up with other things I could do for modding and what I wanna do to the right side panel is where the stamped X is, paint a line of red outlining the indentions. Whatcha think?

Not sure. I think I saw someone mock up that in photoshop once? It looked ok but the mock up didn't do the idea justice. I do agree though that every back panel needs something on it which is why I painted the stripes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
they're SilenX, (I know they aint much praise bout them here,







). I have 7 120mm and two 80mm that are below the ati for addtl cooling. All in all, the fans, and the stock front too, have an audible hum, its not annoying just noticeable. I can compare it to the quietest airplane ride (@ cruise) I have been on, you could fall asleep and it wont bother. With the door and the 4 120mm fans on, my ati dropped from 34c (now water cooled) to 27C @ idle and Cpu idles @ 29C (huge improve from stock 50c for th cpu and 55c for the 4870x2) So far im pleased w/ the SilenX fans (albeit its only been a couple of months running them). btw the pic does not do them justice w/ the flash, they have a nice red glow to them.

Well it sounds like those fans work. I kinda guessed they'd be more red withought flash too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
It's a metric Allen Key. 3mm I believe, someone said it either pages back, or in another thread.

You are correct and I think thats was me.


----------



## wcdolphin

anyone replaced the red leds in the front intake fan? I will be attempting it soon, so I may post a guide if I am successful








I just popped out the first LED, time to figure out what voltage it is ^_^


----------



## doat

I found the right size alan key before i left for class and got the fan off, now that i am back from class i am going to put my mobo in, loop, etc.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hey guys, I have a quick and easy 'mod' you might be interested in for your HAF. Pretty much get a black permanent marker and trace around the outside of the HAF letters on the side panel. Thats it. It looks pretty nice and makes the HAF stand out more. Unfortunatelly I forgot to take pics of it before I started painting my panel so I can't show you but just thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Here is an update from my HAF build.


----------



## brandonwh64

My HAF 932 is in the mail on its way!
Here is the one i got. The bad thing about it is that its and AMD version. maybe i can find someone that would like to trade side panels?


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
Here is an update from my HAF build.









Stunning PC you got there


----------



## nolonger

Truly awesome invisible tubing! Where'd you get it?









Very nice system mate!


----------



## doat

Last night my pc was running fine for at least 20min and then i went to sleep but now i turned on the pc, loaded the desktop, signed on to instant messenger and then i played xbox, after about 3min i looked back at my pc and it's starting up again. After i checked the connections it started up fine then it just rebooted when i reached the desktop for a bit.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Truly awesome invisible tubing! Where'd you get it?









Lol thanks guys. I can wait to get this system back up and running once I get some hoses ran and all my PSU wires redone.
Should look good with my black hose and red PSU wires


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
Lol thanks guys. I can wait to get this system back up and running once I get some hoses ran and all my PSU wires redone.
Should look good with my black hose and red PSU wires









I only just noticed your psu in the pic was only the shell hahaha


----------



## doat

Once i get my OS repaired i will post pictures, somehow my OS files were corrupted and it has been giving trouble loading my desktop.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
I only just noticed your psu in the pic was only the shell hahaha









Yea I have to paint the other side then rebuild it.


----------



## Xs1nX

More HAF922 questions ..









What would be the maximum video card length to fit comfortably in the HAF 922 ? I have a 5870 which has the PCIE connectors on the rear of the PCB not on the side as the reference design/cooler setup..

Would the following SSD adapter fit securely in the 3.5in caddy's ? - http://www.icydock.com/product/mb882sp-1s-2b.html

Are the tool free mechanisms on the 5in bays easy to bypass to use normal screws on boath sides to fully secure a device in the bay ? And are screws included in for this purpose.

Is this case big enough to need PSU cable extensions unless you have a PSU with mile long cables ?


----------



## Xs1nX

One other thing.. im reading from this thread that the top fan is not secured by normal screws .. is this true ?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


More HAF922 questions ..









What would be the maximum video card length to fit comfortably in the HAF 922 ? I have a 5870 which has the PCIE connectors on the rear of the PCB not on the side as the reference design/cooler setup..

Would the following SSD adapter fit securely in the 3.5in caddy's ? - http://www.icydock.com/product/mb882sp-1s-2b.html

Are the tool free mechanisms on the 5in bays easy to bypass to use normal screws on boath sides to fully secure a device in the bay ? And are screws included in for this purpose.

Is this case big enough to need PSU cable extensions unless you have a PSU with mile long cables ?


You can use a video card up to 13" if you route the cables inside the HDD cage, otherwise I'd say 12.5".

I do believe the SSD adapter would fit as it's pretty much the size of a HDD.

As for the 5.25" bays the screws to fully secure the drives are included (they're just your generic screws), but I'm pretty sure only the locking mechanism provided is enough.

As for PSU cables, I didn't have to use any extensions with my Corsair TX750, but it does have some quite long cables.

The top fan is screwed using regular screws. The hex nuts are used on the HAF 932.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You can use a video card up to 13" if you route the cables inside the HDD cage, otherwise I'd say 12.5".
.


Is that 12.5 inch including some leeway for the PCIE power connectors and cables ? As as i said my 5870 (Sapphire Vapor X) has the connectors on the rear not side as seems to be with cards with the standard cooler..


----------



## nolonger

Yes, 13" if the power cables are on the side and 12.5" if they are on the rear. 1/2" should be more than enough to route the cables.


----------



## zander1976

Hey,

Just started modding. Here is mine and my wife


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Question all, has anyone here done a 922 water cooled, all internal? If so, can I get some Links to it.
I am doing a mid tower for someone was going with HAF, and was thinking 2x120 for a CPU only loop. I know my water cooling, just need to check for fit. Especially since I just saw a 922 on sale for like 75$


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Not sure. I think I saw someone mock up that in photoshop once? It looked ok but the mock up didn't do the idea justice. I do agree though that every back panel needs something on it which is why I painted the stripes.

somethin like this:








[/IMG]

cause if so, that was my mock-up


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Question all, has anyone here done a 922 water cooled, all internal? If so, can I get some Links to it.
I am doing a mid tower for someone was going with HAF, and was thinking 2x120 for a CPU only loop. I know my water cooling, just need to check for fit. Especially since I just saw a 922 on sale for like 75$


triggs75 and HAFenvy have 2 internal WC 922s that I know of. Theres more links to others on the first page but not sure which ones are underwater.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


somethin like this:








[/IMG]

cause if so, that was my mock-up










Yep, thats the one. It looks pretty good like that but I think it would look even better with a little more red somewhere but not sure where?

I must say though, the more I look at it the better I like it.


----------



## FEAR.

Did my side panel today... I think it came out good









I kinda wanted something different and i was not to happy about cutting into my side panel







so this happened


















I would like to thank *badh8me* on youtube for giving me the idea.. go check out his rig, its amazing


----------



## B-roca

dam that is a nice window I will pay you $30 2 make me one and send it to auckland









if the inside of your case was painted I might have jizzed a little


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Here is an update from my HAF build.










HAXZOR!!!!!!!!!!!!









where did you get them?!?


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


dam that is a nice window I will pay you $30 2 make me one and send it to auckland









if the inside of your case was painted I might have jizzed a little


Haha thats the same thing i thought, well maybe not the jizz part but yeah, a bit of paint would make it really stand out


----------



## yummybar

Not sure if this has been done already... but this was my original plan for my haf, just never found the time to do it.
**WARNING** I do understand that some people may or may not like it, feel free to criticize.

I introduce you to my sig rig "Blood Storm"









































































Tada!!


----------



## FEAR.

Yummybar thats a really creative look

Hmmmm the more i look at it the more it grows on me







(maybe you could have skipped painting the HAF lettering?)

also those 4 fans on the side panel should be all the same led fans IMO


----------



## Nhb93

Yeah, match the fans. I wouldn't have painted the CM logo on the front or the case badges, but I'm OCD like that. Great looking rig man. Am I safe in assuming you dipped a brush in paint and just whipped it at the case? Looks great man.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Yeah, match the fans. I wouldn't have painted the CM logo on the front or the case badges, but I'm OCD like that. Great looking rig man. Am I safe in assuming you dipped a brush in paint and just whipped it at the case? Looks great man.


tehehe thanks guys, yeah im gonna need to order more fans from newegg.. i only ordered 5 xD...

i actually took a spray paint... took the cap off and sprayed into the can and whipppped the frigg outa it







.. for the other side of the case i lay the side panel on ground and just spilled some on it!

also i remember now... the logisys fans are VERY VERY noisy... its why i put noctuas at the buttom for the gpu.
but thanks!
glad you guys like it!


----------



## FalloutBoy

yummybar, I just finished playing dead space.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Yep, thats the one. It looks pretty good like that but I think it would look even better with a little more red somewhere but not sure where?

I must say though, the more I look at it the better I like it.









yeah, I came up with the idea last year when I painted my case. I'm gonna wait to do it till I have a week to stay at my parents cause I came up with it with my sister. I was gonna have her do the painting with a brush or something (cause it's kinda our thing to bond over really random activities lol)

I'm trying to think of what else I'd like to do on that side cause I agree, it would look better with some more red on it. I'm trying to think of what though. The only Idea I've had (and would appreciate if someone with know how could give me detailed instructions on how) would be to make a few LED strips, and put each along the vents on the inside of the panel and be able to block them off from the inside of the case. maybe plugging into 1 or 2 molex connectors (not sure how much power I'd need for it). The basic Idea would be to get red light to flood out of the vents on each side


----------



## MIH

Finally got through all the work i wanted to before i start on water cooling...thought i would share some pics of where i am up to...




























Stealthed optical drive closed (and good view of stealthed fan controller)...










Stealthed optical drive open...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Finally got through all the work i wanted to before i start on water cooling...thought i would share some pics of where i am up to...




























Stealthed optical drive closed (and good view of stealthed fan controller)...










Stealthed optical drive open...











Super sweet!

I have seen a lot of Haf w/ the hdd cage removed (or partially). How structurely sound is the case after removing it? ne reinforcement mods done?


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Super sweet!

Thanks man. It is sooo my baby

I have seen a lot of Haf w/ the hdd cage removed (or partially). How structurely sound is the case after removing it? ne reinforcement mods done?


I haven't noticed any difference to the structural integrity since removing the cage...it's certainly no noisier than before and nothing is sagging so i would assume that there is no real problem in doing it.... IMHO of course.


----------



## FalloutBoy

x2. Mines fine also without the cage. Definately no downside structure wise there.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
I haven't noticed any difference to the structural integrity since removing the cage...it's certainly no noisier than before and nothing is sagging so i would assume that there is no real problem in doing it.... IMHO of course.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
x2. Mines fine also without the cage. Definately no downside structure wise there.

Fallout & IntelFloyd







to ur super sweet rigs too. Well seems like Im going to remove or modify it the hdd cage.


----------



## nolonger

The backside of your HAF is so tidy, lol! Can't wait 'till that res starts being used!


----------



## doat

If you remove the top part of the haf where the fillport is to install a fan for a triple radiator, does the part that has the USBs and headphone jack come out with it?


----------



## jmcmtank

Yeah, it's one piece.


----------



## doat

So i have to disconnect the usb connections from the mobo. Well that just sucks.


----------



## jmcmtank

Nah, just twist the part around. If you are just putting a fan in then you lift the rubber cover to reveal two of the fan screw holes; the other two are part of the top grille. Photo in a minute.....


----------



## Nhb93

You could mod it like Paraleyes did. Check out his UHAF rig to see how he did it. Fair cit of cutting, sanding, and epoxy involved.

@ MIH, the cables on the back of that motherboard tray rival Fallout's. Look out man, you got some competition.


----------



## doat

Yea i just thought of cutting out a hole for the fan but can't you still put a fan in and leave the top part on? I remember watching a video review and they said something like that, that's why there are holes in the back of the top piece.


----------



## jmcmtank

There are vent holes under the cover and a chimney to let the air out.


----------



## doat

AH i see, thanks +rep to both.

So i can still mount a fan under the top piece without removing it correct?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
AH i see, thanks +rep to both.

So i can still mount a fan under the top piece without removing it correct?

Yeah, use the two screw holes in the grille first then drop the other two screws into the holes under the rubber, support the fan/rad with your hand then wiggle the screwdriver until the screws locate. Ignore the yellow circle in this pic, it was from a previous unrelated post but you can see what is going on under the hood so to speak.


----------



## doat

Sweet now i just need to get a triple rad and get the most out of my cpu block. I actually love this case it is so massive!!!. Thanks for the help pics will be coming soon.


----------



## FEAR.

Took some more photos of my window mod







...try not to comment on my cable management


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Took some more photos of my window mod







...try not to comment on my cable management









*SNIP*


Thats awesome!

You need a paintjob though.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Thats awesome!

You need a paintjob though.


Yeah thats next on my list lol


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


HAXZOR!!!!!!!!!!!!









where did you get them?!?


Where did I get what lol?
If you are talking about my fan shrouds, those are one off printed at my work on our 3D printer.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Where did I get what lol?
If you are talking about my fan shrouds, those are one off printed at my work on our 3D printer.


no your hacks that made your HAF look so much better than all of ours


----------



## doat

PICS!! excuse the mess my cats were tearing up the box and packing foam and you guys know how exciting it is to get new parts.
























Leak testing


















After switching out a few tubes due to leaks this is the end product without the video card, 24pin power connector, and ide cable. I love this case









And Tyrone supervised the entire operation


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You could mod it like Paraleyes did. Check out his UHAF rig to see how he did it. Fair cit of cutting, sanding, and epoxy involved.

@ MIH, the cables on the back of that motherboard tray rival Fallout's. Look out man, you got some competition.










The back of his not only rivals but beats April if you ask me. I was going for something similar but wanted the bottom where the PSU feeds cables through to the back to look a certain way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Took some more photos of my window mod







...try not to comment on my cable management









http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=13238

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=13239

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=13237


You know that really looks well done,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Thats awesome!

You need a paintjob though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


no your hacks that made your HAF look so much better than all of ours










now get cracking on the rest of that list!


----------



## Nhb93

April's cable management can't be compared in my book, since it has more of a free flowing artsy sort of look to it. His is just as if a machine came and put them to look as industrial as possible, and industrial looks great. Two great examples...wait. Just looked at the finished pics. Did April get messier? I remember one picture it looked like the most pristine cables ever. MIH wins, although that good looked case might have been someone else with a black HAF and individually sleeved cables...

EDIT: Just noticed the SATA cables wrapped around the 24pin cables. Such a wonderful job of that. I really need to worth on the wires in my case. Maybe I'll spend my new found $100 on cable sleeves.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
no your hacks that made your HAF look so much better than all of ours









Haha oh thanks








Just plan out what you want and make it happen! Its taken a few months to get to that point and I have 2 more orders to place









For now im using my backup rig:
mods can delete if need be for a non HAF photo... It IS a CM case though...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


April's cable management can't be compared in my book, since it has more of a free flowing artsy sort of look to it. His is just as if a machine came and put them to look as industrial as possible, and industrial looks great. Two great examples...wait. Just looked at the finished pics. Did April get messier? I remember one picture it looked like the most pristine cables ever. MIH wins, although that good looked case might have been someone else with a black HAF and individually sleeved cables...

EDIT: Just noticed the SATA cables wrapped around the 24pin cables. Such a wonderful job of that. I really need to worth on the wires in my case. Maybe I'll spend my new found $100 on cable sleeves.


Did April get messier?... way to break hearts Nhb! Na, she kinda did or at least a lot more busy. Heres my 2 posts from 'rate my cables' both air and water cooled. You can tell the difference just a few pump cables and a couple extra fans make.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


My turn.





























Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


My turn again.









Already posted April a while back before any water cooling happened. It will be interesting to see if I get the same scores with it. Also tryed to show as many of the cables as I could in the photo. No coverups, I have nothing to hide.






































The main difference is the extra molex connectors on the modular cable. May it forever burn in hell!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


The back of his not only rivals but beats April if you ask me. I was going for something similar but wanted the bottom where the PSU feeds cables through to the back to look a certain way.

You know that really looks well done,

now get cracking on the rest of that list!










Haha thanks, i can start painting as soon as i get some lol might be next weekends job


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Its amazing that people like to show off their "neat" builds with no tubing, no data wires, no power wires. of course its neat you idiots!

*on a side note, has anyone seen a HAF932 build with 2 x triple rads without any mods done? *


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


PICS!! excuse the mess my cats were tearing up the box and packing foam and you guys know how exciting it is to get new parts.









And Tyrone supervised the entire operation










Haha kitty cats LOL mine did the exact same thing


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


*on a side note, has anyone seen a HAF932 build with 2 x triple rads without any mods done? *


zippit is the only one I know of who has done that.

Post in this thread.

Her build log.


----------



## doat

Here is a night shot i took a minute ago, sorry for the bad quality because i didn't set the camera properly.


----------



## FEAR.

Very nice doat

are you going to remove the red LEDs in the front fan or leave them?


----------



## doat

Thx, if someone will trade fans with blue LEDs i'll do that or if i am really bored i will order some blue LEDs and find a guide on how to switch them.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

looks like i did this build back in May of '09. IIRC i've posted pics of my system somewhere on this forum (again, prob back in May of 09.) Looks like i did mine before that other user who did hers some months after me









edit: looks like i did the build before that, May 1, 2009 http://www.overclock.net/6141361-post595.html


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Fallout & IntelFloyd







to ur super sweet rigs too. Well seems like Im going to remove or modify it the hdd cage.


Thanks.... i think...not sure if you meant me or intelfloyd as you quoted me but mentioned intel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


The backside of your HAF is so tidy, lol! Can't wait 'till that res starts being used!










Neither can I...need to get some perspex so i can build a platform/housing for the pump.... fingers are itching...especially since i have just about everything i need to do it all ready...its been so hard not to start it already. The only reason i put the res in already is that i wanted to route the cables around it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You could mod it like Paraleyes did. Check out his UHAF rig to see how he did it. Fair cit of cutting, sanding, and epoxy involved.

@ MIH, the cables on the back of that motherboard tray rival Fallout's. Look out man, you got some competition.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


The back of his not only rivals but beats April if you ask me. I was going for something similar but wanted the bottom where the PSU feeds cables through to the back to look a certain way.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


April's cable management can't be compared in my book, since it has more of a free flowing artsy sort of look to it. His is just as if a machine came and put them to look as industrial as possible, and industrial looks great. Two great examples...wait. Just looked at the finished pics. Did April get messier? I remember one picture it looked like the most pristine cables ever. MIH wins, although that good looked case might have been someone else with a black HAF and individually sleeved cables...

EDIT: Just noticed the SATA cables wrapped around the 24pin cables. Such a wonderful job of that. I really need to worth on the wires in my case. Maybe I'll spend my new found $100 on cable sleeves.


Thanks heaps guys...very nice and humbling to be included in the same sentence and have my work judged of similar quality as your case Fallout.

I was sort of inspired by this for my cable management...


----------



## MIGhunter

What is that hub used for?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*










What is that hub used for?


Its used to control the digital displays on the other side of the case. The rest of the pics can be seen here:

Charles Haywood Murderbox on MDPC


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


Its used to control the digital displays on the other side of the case. The rest of the pics can be seen here:

Charles Haywood Murderbox on MDPC


Yep thats the one...whole heap of other great cases to be found here also

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


----------



## FalloutBoy

But sadly... no HAFs.


----------



## sintricate

How hard is it to take apart your HAF932 for painting? I want to paint mine but I've never taken a case apart completely.


----------



## Kitarist

Nothing is hard you just have to do it!!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

All you have to do is drill out 52 rivets. Its actually kind of fun drilling out rivets and taking the case apart!


----------



## sintricate

Hmm, never drilled out any rivets and 52 sounds like a lot lol.


----------



## doat

Can anyone help me fix my 24pin power connector? I have to move it around until something connects and power gets to the mobo and if it moves slightly i do not have power. I think i might have damaged it from jumping it but i can't seem to fix it.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Can anyone help me fix my 24pin power connector? I have to move it around until something connects and power gets to the mobo and if it moves slightly i do not have power. I think i might have damaged it from jumping it but i can't seem to fix it.


Try removing and reattaching the pins you used to jumper.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Try removing and reattaching the pins you used to jumper.


I used a paper clip to connect the green and black wires, i think i pushed one down or something.


----------



## nolonger

Exactly, remove the pin from the socket and place it back in. Molex remover works best, but if you don't have one a paper clip is fine.

Just push the little tabs in and tug on the cable (not too hard).


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Exactly, remove the pin from the socket and place it back in. Molex remover works best, but if you don't have one a paper clip is fine.

Just push the little tabs in and tug on the cable (not too hard).


SO take out the pin then put them back in


----------



## yummybar

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *sintricate*   Hmm, never drilled out any rivets and 52 sounds like a lot lol.  
   
 YouTube- Coolermaster HAF-932 Build Part 3 (Popping Rivets)  



 
 a guide onto how to take it apart (thanks to Tjharlow)

Here's is a guide made by yours truly ME







on how to put it back together =]

Enjoy!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


How hard is it to take apart your HAF932 for painting? I want to paint mine but I've never taken a case apart completely.


on the first post, there's a link to disassembling the HAF and re-assembling it iirc


----------



## NoGuru

I picked up a 922 for a build I'm doing for a friend. I was wondering if there is a trick to the rubber grommets in the HDD cage? Installing the HD that is.


----------



## nolonger

Nope, just kind press the HDD in. The tray will bend a little while you're placing it, but that's fine. It should fit pretty snug.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Nope, just kind press the HDD in. The tray will bend a little while you're placing it, but that's fine. It should fit pretty snug.


Oaky, thanks for the reassurance







.


----------



## nolonger

Sure thing, took me at least 5 minutes of staring at the bracket to figure out how the hard drive should go in, lol!


----------



## melantha

hey yall its been a long time since i posted here and since i purchased my haf but i finally got the money up to buy all the parts (tax check)
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-my-setup.html

please go rate my setup and once i get it all assembled ill post pics of my monochrome haf


----------



## Forsaken_id

Updated my stuff
What it looked like before

And now:
Leak testing:








Flash on, no UV:








Flash on, Little UV:
















"Blacked out my Ram and viewable side of main UV:








Side panel on, lights/flash off, full UV, pump-top green LED:
















Side off, everything on (LED/UV), except with Ram still blacked out:









I really like it. I think I may leave the stealthed ram for a while. Also sleeving everything in OGRE will be a project for another time.

--Rome


----------



## Carpe_Noctem

Well powdercoating seemed the best route to get a pro finish so I dropped my 932 off at a local shop to be stripped and pc'd in textured black. When it gets back I want to do some accent work in fluorescent green. Is there anything I can do to help the green spraypaint adhere to the powdercoat? 
I mostly just want to accent the indentations that form the X on the right pannel and maybe the little raised vents on the sides. Also what do I need to do for prep work on the plastics? (HDD trays, ODD clips, and the mesh bezzels) Sanding and primer seems a little much.
On a side note is there anyone willing to make me a stencil for the HAF logo so that I can spray it back on?


----------



## nolonger

How much did they charge to powder coat?


----------



## Carpe_Noctem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
How much did they charge to powder coat?

Its gonna cost 75 for them to strip off the factory finish, mask what needs to be, and then coat it inside and out. Oh and it was still in case form, I didn't de-rivet it.


----------



## nolonger

Eh, I'd rather do it myself for ~U$20.


----------



## johnko1

i just have a small update to my rig.I painted the HAF logo, the vents red and the front. pics the next 2 days cause I don't know where is my camera lol!


----------



## xinexix

I haven't had any luck searching and I know a lot of people here have powder coated their case. 2 quick questions:
1. If I have the sides powder coated will I lose the HAF decal or is there a way to mask it?
2. I heard the coating will interfere with the emi shielding from a grounded case. If I still ground the case after coating does anybody know if the emi can just pierce the coating?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carpe_Noctem*


Well powdercoating seemed the best route to get a pro finish so I dropped my 932 off at a local shop to be stripped and pc'd in textured black. When it gets back I want to do some accent work in fluorescent green. Is there anything I can do to help the green spraypaint adhere to the powdercoat? 
I mostly just want to accent the indentations that form the X on the right pannel and maybe the little raised vents on the sides. Also what do I need to do for prep work on the plastics? (HDD trays, ODD clips, and the mesh bezzels) Sanding and primer seems a little much.
On a side note is there anyone willing to make me a stencil for the HAF logo so that I can spray it back on?


I traced the logo on some baking paper the other day. Maybe if I scan it, I could email it too you?


----------



## Evtron

So, I recently got my HAF-932 case for my upcoming build that will have an i7-930 paired with a venomous-x and a GTX480.

I am about to spend about $120 on 4x120mm S-Flex E's for the side and 3x120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle fan's for the top to replace the large fans.

I was wondering if replacing the stock fans with good multiple 120's is negligible as far as case temps, or actually worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evtron* 
So, I recently got my HAF-932 case for my upcoming build that will have an i7-930 paired with a venomous-x and a GTX480.

I am about to spend about $120 on 4x120mm S-Flex E's for the side and 3x120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle fan's for the top to replace the large fans.

I was wondering if replacing the stock fans with good multiple 120's is negligible as far as case temps, or actually worth it.

Thanks!

I doubt the difference will be more than 3ÂºC, but then I only own an HAF 922.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evtron* 
So, I recently got my HAF-932 case for my upcoming build that will have an i7-930 paired with a venomous-x and a GTX480.

I am about to spend about $120 on 4x120mm S-Flex E's for the side and 3x120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle fan's for the top to replace the large fans.

I was wondering if replacing the stock fans with good multiple 120's is negligible as far as case temps, or actually worth it.

Thanks!

Those fans are good case fans, but are more towards heatsink fans. Higher CFM fans like the Cool master R4, Scythe Slipstream etc. They will make a difference. There are better case fans though and also those better case fans cost cheaper (delta fans don't count)


----------



## Nhb93

I just need a good second color, and I want to change the logo on the side from HAF to NHB, just for the uniqueness of it. Just need a good color to accent, since I love the straight black look.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Fluro pink!!


----------



## Nhb93




----------



## nolonger

Why not just the stock glossy paint?


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I traced the logo on some baking paper the other day. Maybe if I scan it, I could email it too you?


I think if you can scan it you should post a link so we can all download it....i've been looking for a digital version for awhile (too lazy and time strapped to do it myself as yet...)

Or to put it another way....please can i have one too.... please


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


I think if you can scan it you should post a link so we can all download it....i've been looking for a digital version for awhile (too lazy and time strapped to do it myself as yet...)

Or to put it another way....please can i have one too.... please


Just scanned it then but it needs some editing. I'll definately get something sorted tomorrow.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Just scanned it then but it needs some editing. I'll definately get something sorted tomorrow.










You are a legend. thanks heaps. I was just starting to turn my mind to figure a way to do it...then you up and did it.


----------



## mtbmike777

hey bub can i have my link picture in my listing changed to this below thanks

http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...7/P2150099.jpg

just a little update for my rig guys No biggie really

























link to case build logs if you fancy a better look at the build process, 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...verhaul-5.html


----------



## Rai

Hi all, new to these forums but been looking at this club for some time and theres some great tips and tricks of what to do and what can be done with this case.
I brought my Haf 932 late last year (not sure on specific date) currently looking around for ideas on how to mod it, only currently have a light fitted in which i did a nice simple mod that i saw some where in which the light switch is intergrated into one of the mesh panels on the front:



I think I'l be wiating till the summer to paint the inside just got to decide on colour mainly. will try to get a picture up of my attempt at cable management soon.

Here is my current set up, excuse the mess











Could I ask to become a member of the club please if at all possible.

Rai


----------



## AMOCO

well i just sent my side panel window in for RMA,the one they put on my case,looked like it was under his work table(last one) & the guy putting the side panel windows in would have said,
well hell it's close to quitting time,so i'll just put this scratched one on this case.
and the other reason i RMAed it is,because i'm putting my new OCN applique on it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rai*


Hi all, new to these forums but been looking at this club for some time and theres some great tips and tricks of what to do and what can be done with this case.
I brought my Haf 932 late last year (not sure on specific date) currently looking around for ideas on how to mod it, only currently have a light fitted in which i did a nice simple mod that i saw some where in which the light switch is intergrated into one of the mesh panels on the front:



I think I'l be wiating till the summer to paint the inside just got to decide on colour mainly. will try to get a picture up of my attempt at cable management soon.

Here is my current set up, excuse the mess











Could I ask to become a member of the club please if at all possible.

Rai










this thread has mods from simple to extreme. take a day to search thru it completely if you havent (400+ pp). welcome


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


hey bub can i have my link picture in my listing changed to this below thanks

http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...7/P2150099.jpg

just a little update for my rig guys No biggie really

























link to case build logs if you fancy a better look at the build process, 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...verhaul-5.html


Done and that is one of the nicer dual loop setups I've seen.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rai*


Could I ask to become a member of the club please if at all possible.

Rai










Its very possible. Welcome! Don't forget to add the sig link found on the first page.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*











Done and that is one of the nicer dual loop setups I've seen.










thanks bub your comments appreciated, not bad for a beginner ha


----------



## aznricer112

new owner of a HAF 922!


----------



## GrannyOnSushi

Attachment 142077

Attachment 142078

Attachment 142079

Will be WCing in about a week








Sleeving as well


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrannyOnSushi*


Will be WCing in about a week








Sleeving as well










Very sexy use of the leftover acrylic window from your side window mod. +rep for the idea (haven't seen it before)


----------



## Nhb93

I was thinking about doing the opposite actually. Cutting out the HAF and putting acrylic behind it, still might think about it...


----------



## Rai

Thats awesome, really like the effect of it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I was thinking about doing the opposite actually. Cutting out the HAF and putting acrylic behind it, still might think about it...











I was thinking along the same line but on the opposite side some sort of desigh and then putting a small cathode above it to ive life to the image, shall edit once i get a mock up.









edit: finished mock up


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rai* 
Thats awesome, really like the effect of it









I was thinking along the same line but on the opposite side some sort of desigh and then putting a small cathode above it to ive life to the image, shall edit once i get a mock up.









Something like my acrylic overclock.net etch with a LED pointing into the side of the acrylic









You can see it in my mod link.


----------



## Rai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Something like my acrylic overclock.net etch with a LED pointing into the side of the acrylic









You can see it in my mod link.

kinda, did see your post before, amazing effect although the idea i had was kinda like when putting a window in but cttin onl the nessesary shapes like in my example


----------



## Cptownage

Hey, Just wondering if the side panels can be switched on the HAF 932? Im going to have my computer on my left and I want the window facing me. I know it would have to be upside down... but are you able to switch them???


----------



## Coloss

Update on my build log HAF 932 AMD Extreme Edition

@Cptownage, yes you can switch them, but they will be upside down


----------



## Rai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cptownage*


Hey, Just wondering if the side panels can be switched on the HAF 932? Im going to have my computer on my left and I want the window facing me. I know it would have to be upside down... but are you able to switch them???


I think you would be able to switch them but you would have to switch the mobo tray nad pretty much everything th opposite way to make it work, althouh looking at it im not entirel sure if the mobo try would be switchable, sure it would be possible but you'd loose the fan on te side ect :S


----------



## brandonwh64




----------



## Zippit

^^^^ you unpainted it? ^^^^


----------



## doat

I think it is in reverse order.

My rig will be down for about 2 weeks because Corsair accepted my RMA and i'll be getting a replacement PSU since my 24pin cable is messed up, have to move it a certain way for it to work.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


^^^^ you unpainted it? ^^^^


I unpainted mine... then repainted it.


----------



## ashtyler

HAFFY viewing..


































what's inside:


----------



## ghost28

Can i Play too......built mine last year about this time.....havent been able to use it much with buying a new house and moving but i have some plans to tear it down and do some mods....





































HAF 932 ROCKS


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I unpainted mine... then repainted it.

















same









i like the rigs , but arh i find red such an angry colour!!!! personal pref


----------



## jmcmtank

@*FalloutBoy* dunno if this is strictly on-topic but check out the cartoon on my package from MDPC-X;


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


@*FalloutBoy* dunno if this is strictly on-topic but check out the cartoon on my package from MDPC-X;
http://www.jmcmtank.com/images/comp/mdpcx.jpg










I like it! Any special colours in that package?...

(shrugs) I have more of a christmas theme going on since it was that time of year when I bought it. I think I'm the elf looking thing?


----------



## jmcmtank

Just black, I'm waiting for a few things to turn up before I start sleeving-YOUR fault btw







-as part of a rebuild of the HAF. I'll wait 'till I'm finished the build before posting pics as some of the plan may not "survive first contact with the enemy" as we used to say in the mil.


----------



## FalloutBoy

What the hells the enemy in this example??


----------



## jmcmtank

Reality!


----------



## enkay

Hi everybody. This is my haf 922 painted and I have the cm storm sniper window on there that I baght for only 10 bucks! Its my first build and cable management was hardest part it took me 8 hours! Sorry for the camera quality I need a better one! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## brandonwh64

Here is it completely done


----------



## the last man

I have a HAF 922 that I am using for my main case right now and was curious. Are there any simple or easily accomplished mods that allow for easier access to the front 250mm fan's dust filter? I hate having to once a month lug my PC to my work shop and unscrew the six screws just for one dust filter (I normally end up cleaning my whole PC and checking connections, etc anyway). Has anyone just tryed vaccuming through the front grill, does that work?


----------



## Nhb93

Pantyhose filter words wonders. I tell you, after a few months, I took the front grill and filter off and there were heavily embedded rows of dust from between the plastic on the 932. Seriously though, $2 pantyhose and you have a less dusty PC.


----------



## nolonger

6 screws don't take that long to take off... Plus I hope you aren't dusting your computer inside your room anyway.

If it bothers you that much you could always get thumbscrews to put there.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkay*


Its my first build and cable management was hardest part it took me 8 hours!


It didn't go to waste. Fantastic cable management.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Well for those of you who didn't see them in my log, this is how my window turned out. A simple cut, some paint and were done.





































I decided not to do the L shaped cut cause its alot cleaner and more simple this way and you can still see the pumps fine.



















I'll stop posting pics of her now. I think everyones seen enough of April!


----------



## nolonger

How'd you cut it?? That's absolutely amazing!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


How'd you cut it?? That's absolutely amazing!


Thanks. I just used an angle grinder to cut the straight lines and then a jigsaw to cut round the corners. Pretty easy done but I wish I'd taken my time a bit more.


----------



## nolonger

What for? Lol! That has got to be one of the cleanest window cuts I've ever seen.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Oh the cuts clean as it could be but the lines aren't 100% straight but you can hardly tell anyway so I'm still happy.


----------



## nolonger

Besides, angle shots are all the rage!


----------



## Soonerfan1066

yeah i hadnt seen the pics yet fallout and i must say they look sweet!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Besides, angle shots are all the rage!










Of course!







The only time I take straight on shots is for rate my cables.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soonerfan1066*


yeah i hadnt seen the pics yet fallout and i must say they look sweet!!


Thanks. I'm sooo happy with my end result.


----------



## johnko1

What rivets should I buy ?countersunk ,dome, ....etc. and what's the difference between them?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


What rivets should I buy ?countersunk ,dome, ....etc. and what's the difference between them?


Get dome rivets cause thats what was origionaly in the HAF. Dome rivets have a little round dome on the outside of it. Kinda like this (|== . Countersunk is where the rivet sits flush with the metal. Its more like this |)== . Hope that half makes sense.









*Edit -* This is my 5th post on the page! I officially own this page.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Well for those of you who didn't see them in my log, this is how my window turned out. A simple cut, some paint and were done.
I'll stop posting pics of her now. I think everyones seen enough of April!











That case must belong to the gods! that is the most beautiful HAF932 ive ever seen! all of our haf 932's bows down to the king


----------



## rough

Got ride of my side fan and added a window. Very happy with how this came out and I haven't noticed any significant temperature increases. Still need to sleeve cables....








[/IMG]


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
That case must belong to the gods! that is the most beautiful HAF932 ive ever seen! all of our haf 932's bows down to the king









Hey, anyone willing to put in the time and effort can have a great case. Trust me. I was just reading through some old posts of mine on here for the fun of it and I was a complete noob 6 months ago!


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rough*


Also, would you all mind giving me rep?







I hate to ask but I want to be able to use the auction on here. Thanks!


It's against the TOS to ask for rep.


----------



## rough

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
It's against the TOS to ask for rep.

edited. thanks for bringing that to my attention


----------



## Lrs3329

add me


----------



## johnko1

One very noob question?From where can I buy rivets?
(15 y old little do I know)


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


add me http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...c/IMG_2517.jpg


Added and welcome!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


One very noob question?From where can I buy rivets?
(15 y old little do I know)


any hardware store but performance pc's has black ones. mdpc-x has white ones


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Hey guys, check out my HAF now. I've changed some things around and modded my H50.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


any hardware store but performance pc's has black ones. mdpc-x has white ones


Ι did't ment online hardware stores.Can I buy from electric stores?


----------



## Nhb93

He didn't mean online hardware stores either. He meant someplace like Ace or Lowe's or Home Depot, or a local place if you have one.


----------



## Soonerfan1066

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


any hardware store but performance pc's has black ones. mdpc-x has white ones


Most all auto parts houses have the rivet gun and rivets..like o-riley auto parts-Napa etc.


----------



## rough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


One very noob question?From where can I buy rivets?
(15 y old little do I know)


Home Depot or Lowes should have basic rivets. I know Home Depot sells white rivets. I'm not sure if they're the correct size though.

Haven't seen very many white HAF's but here's the link to the white rivets. 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...THDStoreFinder


----------



## melantha

heres my haf right now working on my second leak test as i had to do some modifying of the loop after first setup


----------



## Nhb93

That's pretty much the exact blue I want to add as an accent color. Was looking for something similar to black, but still recognizable as blue. What brand and color is that?


----------



## melantha

damn um dupa color i think is the name i got it at menards and its the plastic spray paint


----------



## Orestes

Work in progress right now. Got a weird itch to rewire everything and couldn't find any zip ties but I found 550 cord (parachute suspension lines haha). Its the non-adhesive cousin to duct tape and will pretty much fit any purpose.

Does anyone else have a problem with their right side panel not fitting too well with all their cables wired behind them? Mine is starting to warp from the cables pushing up against it and I've tried everything to get them as flat as possible against the motherboard tray.


----------



## wermad

changing my wc setup, current one works but im not pleased w/it, he. ordered some new wc hardware. im removing the hdd cage, it will give the haf some needed real estate and more haf, hehehe. time to bust out the rotary tool and cut into the haf.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Well for those of you who didn't see them in my log, this is how my window turned out. A simple cut, some paint and were done.
/PROJECT%20April/P2190133.jpg[/IMG]










I decided not to do the L shaped cut cause its alot cleaner and more simple this way and you can still see the pumps fine.










I'll stop posting pics of her now. I think everyones seen enough of April!









Now this mixture of red and black looks sweet








to much red is to angry IMO









the window cut out is great btw and one of the best ive seen done by hand too,
un canny too bub, as if you take a look at my Haf build logs the last post i put on it 2 days ago was.
Ive decided to do one more mod.... a window mod for my haf and a new sticker MAF (medium air flow) lol
Ive found an engineering firm with a water cutter costing me Â£30 to get it water cut, also got a piece of smoked acrylic on order cut to size and finished, will be all together in couple weeks


----------



## cmolson

Here is my case.. nothing special.










All swiftech stuff, MCW60 x 2 for 5770's, Apogee GT for CPU, MCW20 for NB. 120mmx2 rad.


----------



## jmcmtank

That's a monster single loop! Great pumps those.


----------



## cmolson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
That's a monster single loop! Great pumps those.









Yep it has served me well over the past few years!

I think the RAD is a bit limited now. In idle time I setup 2 FAH processes one for each 5770, GPUs max around 50-52 and CPU at about 48 while folding.

Does well as a heater here in Canada for the winters lol.


----------



## jmcmtank

Done a few winters in Alberta out on the prairie; scary cold.


----------



## jmcmtank

I've got a new project about to start; if the bits ever turn up; here is a teaser-


----------



## Nhb93

Anything wrapped on the tubes is just UV effects right? It doesn't serve any purpose, I never thought it did, but there must be a reason why almost everyone uses it.


----------



## nolonger

No, its used so the tubing doesn't kink (when it bends in and the water flow is severely reduced).


----------



## JohnDProb

IM IN!!!! NOW! RAWR!








SORRY CRAPPY QUALITY (cell phone)








thats a quad rad on top btw, no i dont have it finished i just wanted to put the quad ontop


----------



## Jhony02

Its a work in progress =P


----------



## doat

I got my new XSPC RS360 radiator and some new tubing, will post pics soon.


----------



## ohiousa55

I have that case also. Really nice lots of room and air flow. Here is a pic with dust on it lol im slow doing orders but i did just order a Hardrive and Power supply from the EGG.


----------



## dkev

I am considering getting the 922. How are the 200mm fans? Would I be better off changing them with the Antec Big Boys? I know how good those are.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Anything wrapped on the tubes is just UV effects right? It doesn't serve any purpose, I never thought it did, but there must be a reason why almost everyone uses it.


Used 90% for looks in my case though mines not UV reactive. I think most people use it for looks but it really does help stop the tubing from kinking hense the name 'Anti Kink Coil.


----------



## Mr SniffelzZzZ

Got my haf 932 in today would love to join ill post some pics l8r on in the day.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

ADD ME
































This is all before my improved cable management!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
Now this mixture of red and black looks sweet








to much red is to angry IMO









the window cut out is great btw and one of the best ive seen done by hand too,
un canny too bub, as if you take a look at my Haf build logs the last post i put on it 2 days ago was.
Ive decided to do one more mod.... a window mod for my haf and a new sticker MAF (medium air flow) lol
Ive found an engineering firm with a water cutter costing me Â£30 to get it water cut, also got a piece of smoked acrylic on order cut to size and finished, will be all together in couple weeks









Thanks and I agree. If I could ever be bothered, I'd add some white light to the case somewhere but that would only be for you guys and I think I've done enough.

I've been following your build log so I'll be keeping an eye out for that window.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnDProb* 
IM IN!!!! NOW! RAWR! http://i376.photobucket.com/albums/o...b/Image007.jpg
SORRY CRAPPY QUALITY (cell phone)
http://i376.photobucket.com/albums/o...b/Image006.jpg
thats a quad rad on top btw, no i dont have it finished i just wanted to put the quad ontop


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr SniffelzZzZ* 
Got my haf 932 in today would love to join ill post some pics l8r on in the day.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
ADD ME
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...4/IMG_0228.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...4/IMG_0229.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...4/IMG_0231.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l8...4/IMG_0218.jpg
This is all before my improved cable management!

All added. Welcome!







If I've missed anyone, let me know. Also if you want you name linked to any particular pics, give me that link and I'll do it.


----------



## mcj66106

This is my HAF with a few mods. Hard Drive cage removed. DVD Drive rack replaced
with acrylic. Flat black paint inside. Side Window cut out work done by
Harrison Machine Shop & Weld. Acrylic side by Regal Plastic Supply Company
















This last pic is just after i made the acrylic DVD rack. This one is just a test
to see what can be done. Ill be adding more over the next few weeks.


----------



## jmcmtank

Seems to be a right battle going on in there?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


This is my HAF with a few mods. Hard Drive cage removed. DVD Drive rack replaced
with acrylic. Flat black paint inside. Side Window cut out work done by
Harrison Machine Shop & Weld. Acrylic side by Regal Plastic Supply Company

This last pic is just after i made the acrylic DVD rack. This one is just a test
to see what can be done. Ill be adding more over the next few weeks.


Paint the DVD drive and that is a win for me, although the little figurines are a little tacky


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Paint the DVD drive and that is a win for me, although the little figurines are a little tacky










My wife said the same thing about the figurines too. Ill be taking them out right now lol


----------



## nolonger

Can't see the pictures.


----------



## mcj66106

I will be changing a few things in the next week or so. Ill be changing tubing to UV Red and using compression fittings. Getting rid of the figurines lol and painting the HD tray, DVD rom and cutting the same window on the right side of the case using black tinted acrylic. Making my own res so I can use the fill port for filling rather than the way it is set up now.

By the way how do i join this club?


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Can't see the pictures.


I upload them to my web site you should be able to see them now. If you still cant see them on here then you can go to My Cooler Master HAF 932 pix


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcj66106* 
This is my HAF with a few mods. Hard Drive cage removed. DVD Drive rack replaced
with acrylic. Flat black paint inside. Side Window cut out work done by
Harrison Machine Shop & Weld. Acrylic side by Regal Plastic Supply Company
















This last pic is just after i made the acrylic DVD rack. This one is just a test
to see what can be done. Ill be adding more over the next few weeks.









Nice setup, thats exactly what I'm planning right now (internal setup only), though Ill be adding a triple rad on top and to the front. im also removing the hdd cage, i was planning to just cut out the bottom front portion of the drive cage but looking at yours, i might just shorten drive bay a couple of bays. i also have a koolance reservoir in the wait too and upgrading to 1/2 tubing and barbs, im sticking w/ metal barbs for cost and ease of use.


----------



## IntelFloyd

You have three 240 rads for just the cpu... Wow a little overboard huh?
A agree ditch the figures in there.


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
You have three 240 rads for just the cpu... Wow a little overboard huh?
A agree ditch the figures in there.

I just use them for the cpu for now but will be water cooling the vid card as soon as I find the block in stock again. It was kinda over kill but at the same time it has lowered the idle temp by 5c and load temps by 10c.


----------



## Xiorath

do you guys use spray paint or some kind of special paint?
which for black?
which for red?
and can I do this without taking it apart?


----------



## mcj66106

I used spray paint and yes you should take your case apart. Just drill out the rivets and when your done rivet it all back together. I use a 1/8 drill bit to remove the rivets.
Ill be having my case powder coated in the next week or so. The place ill be using will media blast the parts for $25.00 and then powder coat it for another $25.00. So for $50.00 you can have your case powder coated but be sure to have them go easy around the drive cages and the side door so you can get your drives back in and the door to close.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


I just use them for the cpu for now but will be water cooling the vid card as soon as I find the block in stock again. It was kinda over kill but at the same time it has lowered the idle temp by 5c and load temps by 10c.


Must be loud with push/pull on every rad.
Id rather run 4-5c hotter and not hear anything from my PC.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiorath*


do you guys use spray paint or some kind of special paint?
which for black?
which for red?
and can I do this without taking it apart?


The "best way" would be to take it all apart and have it blasted bare and then powdercoated. You can spray paint but the odds of the paint flaking and chipping are high.


----------



## mcj66106

Very true and the chances of you getting every thing back in your case with out scratching the heck out of every thing is very low as well. It took me a few try's to get every thing back in with out scratches and it never works. That's why I'll be getting the powder coating.


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Must be loud with push/pull on every rad.
Id rather run 4-5c hotter and not hear anything from my PC.


Its not very loud at all just under volt them and they are near silent. I really only crank the fan speed up when running bench marks. 99% of the time you cant even tell its on other than the lights.


----------



## Shadowclock

You both need to learn how to use the multi-quote button LOL.

Its the one right next to the Quote button. Hit Multi-quote for the first (2nd 3rd...etc...) post then hit Quote on the last one you want to post.

OT: The configuration has less to do with the noise then what type/speed your fans are.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiorath*


do you guys use spray paint or some kind of special paint?
which for black?
which for red?
and can I do this without taking it apart?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


I used spray paint and yes you should take your case apart. Just drill out the rivets and when your done rivet it all back together. I use a 1/8 drill bit to remove the rivets.
Ill be having my case powder coated in the next week or so. The place ill be using will media blast the parts for $25.00 and then powder coat it for another $25.00. So for $50.00 you can have your case powder coated but be sure to have them go easy around the drive cages and the side door so you can get your drives back in and the door to close.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


The "best way" would be to take it all apart and have it blasted bare and then powdercoated. You can spray paint but the odds of the paint flaking and chipping are high.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


Very true and the chances of you getting every thing back in your case with out scratching the heck out of every thing is very low as well. It took me a few try's to get every thing back in with out scratches and it never works. That's why I'll be getting the powder coating.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


You both need to learn how to use the multi-quote button LOL.

Its the one right next to the Quote button. Hit Multi-quote for the first (2nd 3rd...etc...) post then hit Quote on the last one you want to post.

OT: The configuration has less to do with the noise then what type/speed your fans are.


I totally agree with the above....i spent weeks painting and sanding only to have lots of chips and scratches....I also will be getting my case powder coated in the near future.


----------



## GrannyOnSushi

Painted my fans and hard drive









Attachment 143079

Attachment 143080

Attachment 143081


----------



## RonB94GT

New member add me please. Nothing original. Need to get some more drive fastners. Hope I posted pictures right.


----------



## nolonger

Nice painting! 
That's absolutely amazing!
Get a pic of your rig,
So we can dig!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcj66106* 
By the way how do i join this club?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
New member add me please.

Both added. Don't forget to put the sig link in your sig. Links on the first page.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GrannyOnSushi* 
Painted my fans and hard drive









Attachment 143079

Attachment 143080

Attachment 143081

More pics plz. That looks impresive!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
I totally agree with the above....i spent weeks painting and sanding only to have lots of chips and scratches....I also will be getting my case powder coated in the near future.

Am I the only one who had no problems painting and reinstalling everything without scratches?


----------



## Nhb93

Nah, I didn't de-rivet the case, but I only managed to put one scratch on the case, and that was on the back panel, from the scissors, trying to cut off a zip tie that I needed to put in a different spot. touched it up fine though. I wouldn't mind getting this baby professionally done at some point though.

I had a crazy idea before. 360 rad top, 240 rad bottom, 420 rad outside top, and a 360 rad on the back. It's overclocking time.


----------



## RonB94GT

The upper fan has holes already looks like for LED lights. Does anyone make a kit or will I have to make one myself. I have a bookmark where someone has already did it but would prefer a kit if their is one.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Nah, I didn't de-rivet the case, but I only managed to put one scratch on the case, and that was on the back panel, from the scissors, trying to cut off a zip tie that I needed to put in a different spot. touched it up fine though. I wouldn't mind getting this baby professionally done at some point though.

I had a crazy idea before. 360 rad top, 240 rad bottom, 420 rad outside top, and a 360 rad on the back. It's overclocking time.


Nice, Im trying to "visualize" how the heck to fit a 360 rad (397mm tall) to the front








, mount another 360 on top (no worries here) and have enough space for the dvd drive and the top rad's 3rd fan towards the front. it can be done, just have to figure on how. the hdd cage is going out, im also contemplating shortening the drive bay to have more room for the rad and to maybe add a window. crazy ideas can be genius ideas too,


----------



## Nhb93

Someone cut the back out of the case and mounted a 420 rad on the top and just hung it out the back.

EDIT: If you meant put it near the front of the case, I forgot who, but someone has two 360 rads internal in the case. You put the top one in no problem, and then you simply put the other one against the drive bays and whatnot. It does actually fit under the top rad, though I'm not sure if it has push/pull, but I'm pretty sure the front one does not.


----------



## ohiousa55

Man i can't wait to see these cases at Christmas time lol.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Am I the only one who had no problems painting and reinstalling everything without scratches?


I think you just might be. My scratches/chips aren't big, and not really noticeable to anyone but me. BUT when you spend so long painting and sanding to get the best finish possible ANY small blemish hurts









Besides i want to paint the outside of the case and change the interior color as well so the case will be a little more original... a good excuse to go powder.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Someone cut the back out of the case and mounted a 420 rad on the top and just hung it out the back.

EDIT: If you meant put it near the front of the case, I forgot who, but someone has two 360 rads internal in the case. You put the top one in no problem, and then you simply put the other one against the drive bays and whatnot. It does actually fit under the top rad, though I'm not sure if it has push/pull, but I'm pretty sure the front one does not.


The rad is 397mm tall, shortest 360 they had. so far, my calculations, I would need to move my dvd-drive to the second slot from the top to allow the 360 on top w/ 25mm fan, remove hdd cage, remove 230mm fan (reinstall to door, still led







), cut a slot on the bottom of the drive cage and slide the rad w/ the fans, then for added visual, cut a few "windows" into the drive cage (it aint pretty ne ways), the fans would sit flush on the inside front wall of the haf (two 120 mm fans will sit where the 230mm led one sat, another inside the cage. I still wanna keep the cage just incase if i need it, dont wanna hack it to pieces, yet


----------



## RYKARDO

You can add me. I got the HAF 932 about 3 weeks ago, but I was not at home to post pics.


----------



## EaglePC

I Want HAF 932 The Blue .http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-213-_-Product
Newegg price high on shipping and cost any deals ?


----------



## mcj66106

Just finished cutting the tubes for my new rad mount. 2" tubes with 6/32 all thread I took the idea from CyberDruid. I saw his youtube vid and it seem to ve a very good mount. My new fittings and red uv tubing for the loop should be here tomorrow. In the morning im calling the powder coating place and then going in to pick the powder color. Ill be going back to the metal dvd rom rack. Im not really sure I like it.
I will be making acrylic replacement parts for the HAF 932, 922, antec 1200, 900 if any one is interested you can e/mail me at [email protected].
DVD rom racks
HD racks
Water cooling reservoirs
Radiator Mounts and grills
If you can think of it I will make it.
Just send me an e/mail and a short description of what your looking for and Ill give you a quote.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RYKARDO* 
You can add me. I got the HAF 932 about 3 weeks ago, but I was not at home to post pics.

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...932inside2.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...f932inside.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...af932Rside.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...af932Lside.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...af932Front.jpg

Your added. Nice setup!


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Am I the only one who had no problems painting and reinstalling everything without scratches?









No comment

I was nicked many years go for being a Graffiti artist as a teenager







and had to go to court and was fined.... alot of money, I would be putting pieces up of this quality or better weekly when i was 15 ish









my point...... 20 years on







I am still quite a dab hand with an aerosol







but I would pay for a professional spray every time now

you may of read this









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ssionally.html

summary..... If you can find someone to do it professionally then do so as the results speak for themselves especially if they bake it for you.

mike

Originally Posted by JohnDProb View Post
IM IN!!!! NOW! RAWR! http://i376.photobucket.com/albums/o...b/Image007.jpg
SORRY CRAPPY QUALITY (cell phone)
http://i376.photobucket.com/albums/o...b/Image006.jpg
thats a quad rad on top btw, no i dont have it finished i just wanted to put the quad ontop

Hideous picture quality sorry but can you not do betterthan that bub, as i can see a blur of blue **** at the front and are curious to know what they are as im still hunting a blue display........................................... ....


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RYKARDO* 
You can add me. I got the HAF 932 about 3 weeks ago, but I was not at home to post pics.









I really wish DEMC would make those filters in black and lose the whole "white so you can see the dirty" mantra. . .


----------



## RYKARDO

Yes, I know what you mean. But at least it goes with the gray HAF lettering I did. Hopefully they will change them to black in the future.


----------



## ckybam3

Black actually shows dirt more then white does so that is a bad logic if thats why they go with with. Next time your on the road look at a white car and then a black one. The black one will always look dirtier.


----------



## wermad

im going w/ the panty hose filters, bought a couple of "queen" size, should be enough


----------



## Klemy

Happy 932 owner, will post pics when I'm not so lazy.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckybam3* 
Black actually shows dirt more then white does so that is a bad logic if thats why they go with with. Next time your on the road look at a white car and then a black one. The black one will always look dirtier.

Dirt only shows in black cars 'cus they use glossy painting. Take a satin or flat paint and it won't show at all. Filters are usually made out of fabric, which has a satin-ish color.


----------



## trogalicious

My 932 JUST came in. Gonna move the sig rig into it over the coming few weeks. It will be air-cooled, and I'm looking to get some painting/modding done before anything shifts from one chassis to the next.

So, in short...

I can has join?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


My 932 JUST came in. Gonna move the sig rig into it over the coming few weeks. It will be air-cooled, and I'm looking to get some painting/modding done before anything shifts from one chassis to the next.

So, in short...

I can has join?



congratz on your new case,they are very nice


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


I really wish DEMC would make those filters in black and lose the whole "white so you can see the dirty" mantra. . .


Does anyone think you could dip those in Rit dye (fabric dye?) If so that would be pretty sweet. Then you could really make them whatever color you wanted. (so white may not be that bad.)


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


congratz on your new case,they are very nice


much thanks. I'll be updating my hardware a bit too, but generally everything else will stay the same. I was going between a HAF and Corsair case, and couldn't justify the price difference. Especially with coolermaster and their pristine refurbs.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


much thanks. I'll be updating my hardware a bit too, but generally everything else will stay the same. I was going between a HAF and Corsair case, and couldn't justify the price difference. Especially with coolermaster and their pristine refurbs.



well i was going to buy a mid tower(i think it was a red thermaltake).but they were out of them.then i saw the one i have now & said oh my gosh.thats a nice case & of course it bought it.Btw my secondary rig i have a antec 900,very nice case too.
but looking at the 2 close together the haf is just bigger & nicer.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


well i was going to buy a mid tower(i think it was a red thermaltake).but they were out of them.then i saw the one i have now & said oh my gosh.thats a nice case & of course it bought it.Btw my secondary rig i have a antec 900,very nice case too.
but looking at the 2 close together the haf is just bigger & nicer.


yah. I dig cm cases. I have a handful of cases around... the modded 690 that everything is in now, a slightly modded cm elite 330, an antec mini p-180, and that's after I sold the thermaltake armor.

From what I've always see, CM cases are extremely easy to build in... and being that I'll be on air for a while longer, I figured the HAF was the next logical step up for me.


----------



## wermad

just arrived, still missing barbs and new cpu block







... thats a koolance reservoir, a 240 + 120 bodies attached w/ coupler w/ threads on it...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klemy*


Happy 932 owner, will post pics when I'm not so lazy.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


My 932 JUST came in. Gonna move the sig rig into it over the coming few weeks. It will be air-cooled, and I'm looking to get some painting/modding done before anything shifts from one chassis to the next.

So, in short...

I can has join?


Both added and welcome.


----------



## FEAR.

bit anoyed im on dial up internet now, so cant get on as much...PAIN!!!









WOW *Wermad* the res. looks huge!!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


bit anoyed im on dial up internet now, so cant get on as much...PAIN!!!









WOW *Wermad* the res. looks huge!!!










Did you chew on the broadband cables?...


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Did you chew on the broadband cables?...


















no.........................................maybe


----------



## EmZkY

Hi fella 932 ownerz.

I just got my brand new i7 pc with a 932 cabinet, but I have trouble with my Caviar black 1gb HDD making horrible vibrations. It seems like it's the inner steel HDD cabinet that's causing the vibrations to expand. Anyone having the same problems, or maybe a solution to this?


----------



## jmcmtank

Having a nightmare with my latest project; managed to squeeze a Thermochill 140mm triple rad into the roof but now I can't get the CPU-NB-Mosfet loop to bleed. Think I'll have to do it again. Threw the thing together to get Windows installed and I'll be taking a few days off from it before I take it out and shoot it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
WOW *Wermad* the res. looks huge!!!









Just finished taking the whole thing down and remove the drive cage. i was only able to cut part of the drive cage to fit the 360 rad, scratching the paint :swearing: , gonna do some touch ups. powder coating seems tempting at this point... btw, the res is a koolance 240mm body attached w/ a 120 body it fits, wanted to go w/ a 240 and 200 but it would interfere w/ the rad on top w/ fans. this one will do fine.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey all, I've got 4 120mm fans on my Haf 932 side panel, my case lighting is blue but I've also got the stock red fan in front. The side fans make a wirring sound that's kind of annoying and I definitely want blue in the front.
So, should I just snip out the red leds in front and tie in blue or switch to a new fan? Also can I get the same air out of the side if I switch to a bigger fan? My 120's are Zahlman.
I'm looking at this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25136
I'd rather have dual ball bearing but they don't seem to come in this size.
Help please!


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Having a nightmare with my latest project; managed to squeeze a Thermochill 140mm triple rad into the roof but now I can't get the CPU-NB-Mosfet loop to bleed. Think I'll have to do it again. Threw the thing together to get Windows installed and I'll be taking a few days off from it before I take it out and shoot it.










Very nice looking rig...mmmm sparkles


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


No resistors needed. Just switch them with the new LEDs. The 200mm fan uses 5mm LEDs.


 Ok, as the above post states, I'm looking to do this too. How do you connect the new LED's? I've never soldered before so if there's an easier way I'd like to know. If not I guess I'm never too old to learn.


----------



## FalloutBoy

*jmcmtank*!! Beautiful!! What fans are you using? I'm gonna guess zigmatek?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Ok, as the above post states, I'm looking to do this too. How do you connect the new LED's? I've never soldered before so if there's an easier way I'd like to know. If not I guess I'm never too old to learn.

I think you may have to try google. The only guide I ever saw wasn't in OCN and I can't remember where it was now. Anyone know of any?

What I will say is sodlering is pretty easy and conecting fan wires to LEDs sounds like an easy enough way to learn.


----------



## nolonger

Link up a 9V battery and 2 1.5V batteries in series. Rewire the fan leds and connect the + and - leads to appropriate places. That's a good way to test.


----------



## Carpe_Noctem

Well I just got my case back from powder coating and it looks amazing. A nice textured black to cut down on the fingerprints. I need a little help though. Do I need to sand off the coating on the holes for the motherboard standoffs and around the edge of where the IO panel slides in? Also when putting the stock fans back in, I want intake for the front and exhaust for the top and rear, correct? IS there an easy way to tell which side is which, I forgot to label them when I took them out.


----------



## Nhb93

From and Side are intake, Top and Rear are exhaust to my knowledge. I looked to see which side of the screw holes were used and used those. Might want to try that as well. That's put all the fans back where they were.

@ jmcmtank, I saw your rig a few hours ago, but figured I'd comment. Looks like a work or art, and I just noticed the blue LED behind the middle tube. Very nice work.


----------



## Carpe_Noctem

Thanks Nhb93 I was just thinking about the thread marks in the plastic when I saw your post, good call. Does anyone know if I am ok screwing the mobo standoffs right into the powder coating or do the holes and the IO pannel slot need to be bare metal for any kind of grounding purposes. The last thing I want to do is short out something and I'm an utter novice at this stuff. pics will be forthcoming when I'm done.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Having a nightmare with my latest project; managed to squeeze a Thermochill 140mm triple rad into the roof but now I can't get the CPU-NB-Mosfet loop to bleed. Think I'll have to do it again. Threw the thing together to get Windows installed and I'll be taking a few days off from it before I take it out and shoot it.










Resembles a concert stage. nice. im also setting up a cpu/nb/mosfet loop too, good luck w/ the bleeding, i know its a pita.


----------



## _REAPER_

here are a few pics of my HAF932 I will update these pics tomorrow I am waterblocking my PC tonight


----------



## krs1

you can add me please! here are afew pics of my build http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...6&l=61aaaf4780


----------



## mcj66106

Here is a new pic of my rig with new rear rad mount and uv red tubing.


----------



## FEAR.

Awwww *jmcmtank* grrrrrr now you have made me want white LED fans grrrrrr, already started buying blue ones


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


here are a few pics of my HAF932 I will update these pics tomorrow I am waterblocking my PC tonight


Sweet paint job man! The HAF 932 design just pulls off that militray camo look just right.

@mcj, that's probably the first HAF I've seen with the wheels. They looks so little on such a massive case. Very, very clean looking build man. Mind me asking why you stood up the front rad and didn't lay it down, and why you ran the tubing through the bottom of the back instead of the grommets at the top?


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Sweet paint job man! The HAF 932 design just pulls off that militray camo look just right.

@mcj, that's probably the first HAF I've seen with the wheels. They looks so little on such a massive case. Very, very clean looking build man. Mind me asking why you stood up the front rad and didn't lay it down, and why you ran the tubing through the bottom of the back instead of the grommets at the top?


My pump is in the bottom and I am using the Corsair HX1000 psu so that cuts things a little bit short as far as room. As for the rad on the back and the tubing, I ran the tubing from the top rad out the grommited opening at the top for the inlet for the back rad and had to get over to the pump from the bottom of the rad since its an X flow rad. As well the holes didn't line up right with the other rads that I have and on top of that I really didn't want to run from the bottom of my back rad up to those holes then back down to my drain line and then over to my res. That would take like 3 feet of tubing and 2 90s. The way I ran the back rad it only takes 12 inches of tubing.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Having a nightmare with my latest project; managed to squeeze a Thermochill 140mm triple rad into the roof but now I can't get the CPU-NB-Mosfet loop to bleed. Think I'll have to do it again. Threw the thing together to get Windows installed and I'll be taking a few days off from it before I take it out and shoot it.










The white looks really good.


----------



## RonB94GT

Any sugestions for wire management on the fans? I'm prety good on the rest. Maybe get rid of the daisy chain conectors (or what ever you call them) or maybe a fan controler?


----------



## Orestes

Working on repainting my HAF932, could I get an add prz?

and does anyone know the best way to get the 5.25 mount things off?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orestes* 
Working on repainting my HAF932, could I get an add prz?

and does anyone know the best way to get the 5.25 mount things off?

I just pushed them toward the front of case.


----------



## koooowweeee

what size fan is in the front of a haf 932? can you just swap the led or does anyone no were i can get a good silent fan with blue leds ? thanks guys


----------



## Orestes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


I just pushed them toward the front of case.



I ended up just painting over them, I'm going with black so i figure it'll turn out ok - if not oh well, they're not mission critical components.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krs1*


you can add me please! here are afew pics of my build http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...6&l=61aaaf4780



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orestes*


Working on repainting my HAF932, could I get an add prz?

and does anyone know the best way to get the 5.25 mount things off?


Both added and welcome.


----------



## doat

I wasn't added


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I wasn't added









Well you have been now.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Well you have been now.










but no link? I posted the pics in this thread i think. I can do it again if you like.


----------



## _REAPER_

Can I be added as well


----------



## BriSleep

You can get blue LED's 5mm or you can buy one of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25136
Attachment 143783
I'm getting 2 one in the front and one on the side to match the rest of my rig.
Attachment 143784

Anyone want a red fan??


----------



## wermad

Been working on this all day today, paint just dried a few hours ago, so i was able to finally mount the 360 rad. some surgery had to be done to the drive cage, could have made it a bit better but ill take care of the aesthetics at the end. that open slot is the only drive bay avail for full 5.25 drive, the hdd will mount to the bottom of cage using 3.5 to 5.25 brackets, I need the top slot to fit in the OTHER 360 rad thats going on top.







-> happy hour time


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
what size fan is in the front of a haf 932? can you just swap the led or does anyone no were i can get a good silent fan with blue leds ? thanks guys


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
You can get blue LED's 5mm or you can buy one of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25136
Attachment 143783
I'm getting 2 one in the front and one on the side to match the rest of my rig.
Attachment 143784

Anyone want a red fan??

These are the oem led 230mm fans (oem pckging), same ones that are mounted to the front of the haf 932 red/blue, there are a few sellers that have them, ie:
Blue: http://www.svc.com/r4-lvs-07ab-gp.html
Red: http://www.svc.com/200014510-gp.html

The Cooler master 200mm fans are the retail ones.
http://www.svc.com/r4-lus-07ab-gp.html

btw, the oem 230mm is actually 200mm from left to right, and 230mm top to bottom (CM measures the plastic ends, hence 230mm designation)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
You can get blue LED's 5mm or you can buy one of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25136
Attachment 143783
I'm getting 2 one in the front and one on the side to match the rest of my rig.
Attachment 143784

Anyone want a red fan??

I want a red fan pl0x.


----------



## Arsin

Anyone have the problem where your case is making a noise and to stop it you need to put pressure on the case anywhere to stop the noise?


----------



## nolonger

That's a fan rattling your case. Tighten the screws or get rubber mounts.


----------



## tvick47

I just got a HAF 932







However I have a question.

What is the "fillport" on the rubber mat on the top of the case?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tvick47* 
I just got a HAF 932







However I have a question.

What is the "fillport" on the rubber mat on the top of the case?

The fillport would be for watercooling setups that have a reservoir. The reservoir could be mounted under the fillport so you can fill your watercooling setup.


----------



## Ackmanc

Got bored this weekend and decided to make a few changes since I recently upgraded my motherboard. (New color scheme). Old board was nforce which is why a lot of my cabling is green (thats changing soon too.) Painted all the front mesh and 5.25 retainer clips as well the hard drive bays. Also painted my video cards. (the red didn't go with anything.)

Before


After


HDD Bay/Clips


GPUs


Front Mesh


Hows it look? (sorry for blurry images, was lazy and took with cell) Only thing I don't like (besides all the green which will be gone soon) is the orange on the power supply but I don't think there is any way around that (though a HX750 or 1000 woudl look mighty nice in there.)


----------



## nolonger

You can make a sticker to cover the TX750 logo. Substitute greens with whites and your system will look absolutely kick ass.


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You can make a sticker to cover the TX750 logo. Substitute greens with whites and your system will look absolutely kick ass.

I was hoping I could find a hx decal and jut modifying it to say tx somehow. I looked all over the googleshpere with no luck.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Very nice looking rig...mmmm sparkles


Thank you sir.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


*jmcmtank*!! Beautiful!! What fans are you using? I'm gonna guess zigmatek?


Yup, they are truly lovely and surprisingly powerful.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


..
@ jmcmtank, I saw your rig a few hours ago, but figured I'd comment. Looks like a work or art, and I just noticed the blue LED behind the middle tube. Very nice work.


This board has mysterious LEDs none of which are mentioned in the manual and are a bit of a surprise!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Resembles a concert stage. nice. im also setting up a cpu/nb/mosfet loop too, good luck w/ the bleeding, i know its a pita.


Went fine after I cleaned out the Heatkiller, doh!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Awwww *jmcmtank* grrrrrr now you have made me want white LED fans grrrrrr, already started buying blue ones










They are very nice and not as bright as the pic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


The white looks really good.










Cheers mate!

Everything is on hold as I go back to work for a week before attacking this beast on my last holiday. Thanks for all your nice comments.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
These are the oem led 230mm fans (oem pckging), same ones that are mounted to the front of the haf 932 red/blue, there are a few sellers that have them, ie:
Blue: http://www.svc.com/r4-lvs-07ab-gp.html
Red: http://www.svc.com/200014510-gp.html

The Cooler master 200mm fans are the retail ones.
http://www.svc.com/r4-lus-07ab-gp.html

btw, the oem 230mm is actually 200mm from left to right, and 230mm top to bottom (CM measures the plastic ends, hence 230mm designation)

Yah, the one I listed is 150cfm, so it's a bit of an upgrade. Mainly though I'm going to the blue, on my side panel I have 4 annoying wirrring 120's so I want to replace those.


----------



## Nhb93

Happy 5,000 Posts to All!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackmanc* 
I was hoping I could find a hx decal and jut modifying it to say tx somehow. I looked all over the googleshpere with no luck.

Make what they call a "false floor", it'll cover your PSU and the cables coming out of it too.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Can I be added as well

Adding you now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Happy 5,000 Posts to All!









and a happy new half millenium!


----------



## Nhb93

Half millennium would be 500 years...


----------



## sublime-1

they had these at Micro Center in Tustin last night for like $69 I think.

I just bought a Three Hundred for $43.99 tho, or I'd be all over this case.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yah, the one I listed is 150cfm, so it's a bit of an upgrade. Mainly though I'm going to the blue, on my side panel I have 4 annoying wirrring 120's so I want to replace those.


Since mounting the 360 rad on front im using three 120mm fans, Im moving the oem red led 230mm to the door (use to have four 120mm on the door and it was quite noticeable even though they are designated 14db each) that left one 120mm which i will use for the top mount 360 rad (upgrading from a 240 rad). the single oem 230mm fan rated @ 110 cfm should do fine since the nb/mosfet are now water cooled, it'll provide outside air for the rad on top which is pushing air thru the rad. wont be as sexy as four red led 120's but itll work


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Half millennium would be 500 years...










Well in this case it pages.


----------



## NYM

Some pictures when i just finish sleeving my hx750


----------



## AMOCO

man,cooler master erma is so slow,sent my window side panel in on the 16th of last month and still haven't got a replacement.called them last Friday and they said it was going to be sent out last Friday or today,come on cooler master i want my side panel window.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
man,cooler master erma is so slow,sent my window side panel in on the 16th of last month and still haven't got a replacement.called them last Friday and they said it was going to be sent out last Friday or today,come on cooler master i want my side panel window.

What was wrong with your side window?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
What was wrong with your side window?


it looked like it had been at the bottom of the pile of side panels being installed.was scratched up & some of the dragon was missing


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
it looked like it had been at the bottom of the pile of side panels being installed.was scratched up & some of the dragon was missing

When I got my side panel, the window was scratched up a bit as well. I've had the case for about 2-3 months now. The window does seem to get scratched up quite easily. Gonna remember that for next time.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


When I got my side panel, the window was scratched up a bit as well. I've had the case for about 2-3 months now. The window does seem to get scratched up quite easily. Gonna remember that for next time.



you can still rma it your side window panel,i bought my case in December and sent it in for rma in February.link:http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/erma.php


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Some pictures when i just finish sleeving my hx750





































Thats some nice sleeve work my friend especially on the video card connectors. Looks pro!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


When I got my side panel, the window was scratched up a bit as well. I've had the case for about 2-3 months now. The window does seem to get scratched up quite easily. Gonna remember that for next time.


My window doesn't get scrathed at all...


----------



## doat

Well i drained my loop and tried test fitting my triple rad and the holes do not line up exactly right i think it is because of the drive bay area, restricting me from moving it side to side to line them up. What can i do?


----------



## Nhb93

I finally OC'ed my PC! Took it 1% at first, then 4% then finally to this 10% OC. I only ran OCCT for an hour, but it was stable with no errors, and then I played AoE III for an hour, and nothing. I didn't touch any voltages, so I think I'm good with it. Any other feelings? Link to it is in my sig.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well i drained my loop and tried test fitting my triple rad and the holes do not line up exactly right i think it is because of the drive bay area, restricting me from moving it side to side to line them up. What can i do?

Flatten the top two sets of tabs that support drives, that will give you more room. Mind you, I'm not sure why it isn't fitting? Might want to check it's not your front panel cables getting in the way.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Well i drained my loop and tried test fitting my triple rad and the holes do not line up exactly right i think it is because of the drive bay area, restricting me from moving it side to side to line them up. What can i do?

yes sir, gotta move that drive down, if your mounting on top, ? the 360 needs the top drive bay slot, you'll find the screw holes on top control panel, remove the rubber mat. im using an xspc rs360 w/ a 25mm thick fan, if your mounting something thicker and/or thicker fans, gotta sacrifice the 2 and/or 3 slot from top. im out of drive bay slots,







since i mounted another rs360 rad on the front








. good luck


----------



## McDangerous

I've got one of these too!


----------



## IntelFloyd

Here are a few to update my build:

































And for those that were wondering, yes the danger den fill port works great:


----------



## doat

Yea i dont have anything in the first two drive bays and i realized it is the drive bay supports that is restricting my movement but so are the two inside rivets. I cut the rivet to where its flat with the case now i just need to cut or flatten the drive bay supports. I will update you guys later today. Thanks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Yea i dont have anything in the first two drive bays and i realized it is the drive bay supports that is restricting my movement but so are the two inside rivets. I cut the rivet to where its flat with the case now i just need to cut or flatten the drive bay supports. I will update you guys later today. Thanks.

just grab a some pliers and bend those suckers down, you might need them later on if change ur build. what rad r u using? mines a xspc rs360 and its 121mm wide, it barely has some space between the drive supports/rails on the mobo tray side.

build update:just ditched my pumps and bought 2 more powerful mid-range pumps.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falloutboy* 
thats some nice sleeve work my friend especially on the video card connectors. Looks pro!


Heh


----------



## doat

I have the same rad, XSPC RS360.

Big ups to corsair, sent in my old psu for the 24pin acting up and they send me a brand spanking new one.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I have the same rad, XSPC RS360.

damn, what fan set up do you have? I just have three 120mmX25mm fans pushing air through and out the top.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
damn, what fan set up do you have? I just have three 120mmX25mm fans pushing air through and out the top.

when i tried to put it in i did not have any fans on it but i have 120 X 25mm high speed yate loons.


----------



## MOD THERAPY

This will be my first build Please add me to the HAF 922 list. First pics and work log will be uploaded soon.
Thanks,
Mod Therapy


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOD THERAPY* 
This will be my first build Please add me to the HAF 922 list. First pics and work log will be uploaded soon.
Thanks,
Mod Therapy

Added. I'll link your name to your pics when you get them up if you like.

*Help*. This is totaly the wrong place to ask but can I get the measurments of a 10cm ccfl plz. I need to know the whole length as well as just the length of the tube part. +rep to the first person who takes the time. Thanks.


----------



## MOD THERAPY

Yes please do


----------



## MOD THERAPY

Greetings all,
This will be my first build so I guess I will start with a list of components I will be using:
HAF 922 case

ASus P5Q deluxe MB
Intel Q9550 CPU
4GB OCZ Blade Series PC8500
700 WATT OCZ MOD EXTREME PRO P/S
Coolermaster V8 CPU cooler


----------



## arbalest

Anyone know what type of coating/paint is on the HAF 932 Inside and Out?! I'm looking to have my case powdercoated, and sandblasting is out of the question. I've been reading some threads and they are like horror stories regarding taking the paint off...









Anyone?


----------



## MOD THERAPY

I want to post a work log which option do I use to insert pics as I am typing my worklog uploading pics as attachments?

insert pic asks me for a URL new to this so please be patient

Mod Therapy








ok got it now!!


----------



## MOD THERAPY

profile pic will not appear


----------



## Nhb93

If you are going to do a work log, don't do it in this thread, make a thread and do it here.


----------



## MOD THERAPY

thanks


----------



## jura11

My HAF 932


----------



## doat

I need some serious help here, i cannot fix my XSPC R120 chrome radiator in my haf the holes do not line up properly. Can someone take a pic of their rad setup with the same rad i have?

I just found out that the RS360 and the R120 dimensions are different, i thought they were the same thing just one was thicker and had the chrome mounts.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I need some serious help here, i cannot fix my XSPC R120 chrome radiator in my haf the holes do not line up properly. Can someone take a pic of their rad setup with the same rad i have?

I just found out that the RS360 and the R120 dimensions are different, i thought they were the same thing just one was thicker and had the chrome mounts.

Have you contacted XSPC? I have the rs360 it lines up perfectly, didnt realize that chrome shroud made a difference. you can always buy a rad and shroud seperetely, good luck.

Build update: just test fitted the res, ended up cutting a whole @ the bottom of the haf to fit a 90Âº barb since i have another 90Âº barb on top that will loop to the fill port (any higher and it would have hit the fans on the rad on top) I cut a small whole and threaded the fitting thru the bottom, this will act as a drainage line, i got a koolance quick disco couplers (m/f), the famale one will attach to this line running thru the bottom of the haf, when i want to drain the res and loops, just connect the male and drain into a bucket.


----------



## doat

I ended up grinding the stock screw holes and making them bigger and the rad lines up nicely now. I have it installed and cut my tubing to size and did a leak test and i need to put my hose clamp on one tube but i dont want to drain the entire loop again so i will see if i can take out the belt and wrap it around the tube and tighten it.


----------



## c0stantine666

Present


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0stantine666* 
Present

i laugh at those using the 932 top and side panel 230mm fans... i replaced them both with a mass amount of R4's 4 on the side as intake, 2 top exhaust
all i know is my pc is very cold (a chilling 17C)


----------



## IntelFloyd

More fans = Louder
Smaller fans = Louder

Yea I still have my 230 on the side panel as exhaust because its quiet and moves enough air.


----------



## doat

I don't need high speed fans in my case, i am watercooled.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I don't need high speed fans in my case, i am watercooled.

Yup im watercooled and have my fans set to 7v. Very quiet indeed.


----------



## doat

The only loud fans i have are my 88cfm yate loons, i love being able to set my fans to a very low speed while watching a movie and my temps won't change one bit even if i play a game. Well when i game with fans on low temps might be a little higher but not enough to hurt anything.


----------



## c49

932 AMD Edition here









I was going to get a Lian-Li PC-V1100 but I already had a watercooling kit and I just couldn't justify taking a Dremel to a perfect Lian-Li, so I used my discount on the AM-932. I'm really happy with the case, absolute dream to work in and pretty dang quiet. However, my side panel shipped with some slight stress cracks that have now spread across the whole window. Currently RMA'ing it :/


----------



## SpeedNut

Not quite a member yet. I'll decide tomorrow between the HAF 932 or Corsair 800d for my build. It's air cool, so I could either get the HAF and be halfway to another 5870 or spend more money for the 800d and buy a ton of fans for it.

Like the design of the 800 over the HAF, but the HAF fits my current needs for this build... decisions decisions


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I don't need high speed fans in my case, i am watercooled.

yup, got the stock red led 230mm fan on the door, only thing that needs cool air is sb and feed the rad on top, everything else is wc, front mount rad is cooling my my 4870x2, wc=>







NOISE


----------



## wermad

:swearing: damn koolance mosfet block damn screws didnt fit, it seems like the block was machined w/ the threads in reverse. broke one of the screws and the others had to be forced in, the ek cpu block and swiftech NB block went on w/ out a hitch. sent rma request. will continue w/ out it for now, hope they can response asap. they're res is pretty impressive, seems strange all screws did not fit properly.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I had the same problem with my koolance mosfet block. I tried different screws but ened up using force plus locktight.


----------



## X3NIA

My haf 932


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I had the same problem with my koolance mosfet block. I tried different screws but ened up using force plus locktight.

Damn, well looks like Im not alone, the block is pretty useless at this point since the screw the broke is the one for mounting the universal hinges. Im just gonna add the stock heatsink for now and wait for their response, shame that one has to go through things like this w/ a reputable company. Good take on that fix FallOutBoy,


----------



## mcj66106

how do I get my pictures linked to my name on the first page?


----------



## doat

I am finally done with my haf and will be posting pics within the hour.

At last here are the pictures of the end product of all this work. Excuse my knee in one of the pictures but the focus is better on the tubes than the other picture, also these pics were taken during leak testing but it looks exactly the same.
















I had to cover the LED








My bro thought the shutter closed and moved the camera around and i told him it was still open so here is what happened lol


----------



## wermad

Aswome setup and nice uv effect! ne thoughts about painting the interior? I got some uv lights waiting too, my haf is still sitting on my kitchen table (haha, my wife is pissed) gutted and waiting for final assembly and parts. at this point Im ->


----------



## doat

Thanks, i don't plan on painting the interior it is tedious taking this thing apart and putting it back together, doing the cable management again, refilling the loop again, lettings the air get out again, etc. Right now i am just enjoying being on my rig instead of my laptop and make sure i don't have any leaks.


----------



## wermad

Here is another peek at my creation









this pic above doesnt show well the 90Âº swivel barb at the top of the res that will go the danger den fill port which im fitting on the haf fillport hole.









here is the closer side shot of the res and the front mount 360 rad









here is the drain barb its also 90Âº swivel on the bottom of the haf.

its laying on its side on my kitchen table.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


how do I get my pictures linked to my name on the first page?


Just give me the link and I'll do it.


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Just give me the link and I'll do it.









Here is the link to one of the pix.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8602527


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
i laugh at those using the 932 top and side panel 230mm fans... i replaced them both with a mass amount of R4's 4 on the side as intake, 2 top exhaust
all i know is my pc is very cold (a chilling 17C)

Nice to hear that i laught. Please i want laught too, up the link of the picture to your incredible cold case? O<r pictures of your fans? many thanks


----------



## smrtmilne

Here's some of my HAF 922. Can I be added to the list?


----------



## Orestes

Finally got everything painted and the water loop installed - needs a ton of work still though. My fans came in today, I just have to go pick them up. Ultra Kaze 3000s









Overall, I'm very disappointed with the intensity for the red UV tubing and/or the black lights effect on it. One, the other, or both, are not quite what I'm looking for. I'm thinking about going white LED fans, Red CCFLs, and a second GPU/NB/SB loop with white tubing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orestes*


Finally got everything painted and the water loop installed - needs a ton of work still though. My fans came in today, I just have to go pick them up. Ultra Kaze 3000s









Overall, I'm very disappointed with the intensity for the red UV tubing and/or the black lights effect on it. One, the other, or both, are not quite what I'm looking for. I'm thinking about going white LED fans, Red CCFLs, and a second GPU/NB/SB loop with white tubing.


very nice! what kinda of res r u using? looks cool


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


Here is the link to one of the pix.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8602527


All done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smrtmilne*


Here's some of my HAF 922. Can I be added to the list?







Added and I linked your name to your pics. Seeing the front of that case with the blue kinda makes me want to do a blue build.


----------



## doat

falloutboy, can you link my name to my pics as well? Here is the link,, http://www.overclock.net/8660877-post5053.html thanks


----------



## Orestes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
very nice! what kinda of res r u using? looks cool

I'm using the EK Multioption 250mL reservoir - if I'd have known it would be as big as it is I would have gotten a smaller one - but I made it fit - its part of the reason why my loops is kinda messy (and I need to trim some of the tubing to get it to fit better, but it doesn't leak (duct taped fittings wooo) and i'm at 32C with a 4ghz OC on my 965 so it works for now. got my ultra kaze 3000's in today, I'll have more pictures up tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orestes* 
I'm using the EK Multioption 250mL reservoir - if I'd have known it would be as big as it is I would have gotten a smaller one - but I made it fit - its part of the reason why my loops is kinda messy (and I need to trim some of the tubing to get it to fit better, but it doesn't leak (duct taped fittings wooo) and i'm at 32C with a 4ghz OC on my 965 so it works for now. got my ultra kaze 3000's in today, I'll have more pictures up tomorrow, maybe.

Got a 240mm x 60 mm and a 120 x 60mm koolance res bodies, attached both and got a 360mm x 60mm res (actually a bit more than that due to the coupler and end caps). kinda fits in w/ my theme of "360" since i got a 360 rad on top and one mounted on front, he


----------



## Michael.444

Hi wondering if anyone can help me

Im going to buy the HAF932 soon and I want to add some extra fans but a am concerned about the noise. I want to replace the side 230mm fan with four 120mm fans.

So can anyone tell me if this set up is noisy at all.

Thanx


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael.444* 
Hi wondering if anyone can help me

Im going to buy the HAF932 soon and I want to add some extra fans but a am concerned about the noise. I want to replace the side 230mm fan with four 120mm fans.

So can anyone tell me if this set up is noisy at all.

Thanx

It is only noisy if you get loud fans. I had some 1500rpm Gelids and it didn't increase the noise much.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael.444* 
Hi wondering if anyone can help me

Im going to buy the HAF932 soon and I want to add some extra fans but a am concerned about the noise. I want to replace the side 230mm fan with four 120mm fans.

So can anyone tell me if this set up is noisy at all.

Thanx

you can also do a fan controller, some have switches or knobs to adjust fan speed thus control your sound too. beware of SilenX fans, their ad is really too good to be true, Im skeptical about the 7 120mm i have which are rated @ 14db & 72 cfm, they're pricey too, and you hear a lot about immediate failures, they are liquid filled and failures have occured and liquid was spilled. Im going to replace them w/ Yate Loons and a good fan controller. dont want to risk it. so far Ive been lucky, only one seems off balance, but since its hanging from the top mount rad, no biggie. good luck w/ selecting your fans, you have a ton of options


----------



## nismo_usaf

so ughh its been a long time since ive touched my computer :|*mod wise*

and im getting really bored, you guys got any suggestions on what i should do???

and il get new pics tomorrow of it. since my post on here with the pics are really old and i did add more st00f


----------



## doat

How about cutting the fan grills?


----------



## Michael.444

Thanx for the response

I'm thinking of getting four green fans on the side and blue in the front.

Or multi-colored fans all round but that might look bit to overkill.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
falloutboy, can you link my name to my pics as well? Here is the link,, http://www.overclock.net/8660877-post5053.html thanks

Just doing it now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
so ughh its been a long time since ive touched my computer :|*mod wise*

and im getting really bored, you guys got any suggestions on what i should do???

and il get new pics tomorrow of it. since my post on here with the pics are really old and i did add more st00f

I like your club sig link, its from before we added the 922 owners to the club.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael.444* 
Thanx for the response

I'm thinking of getting four green fans on the side and blue in the front.

Or multi-colored fans all round but that might look bit to overkill.

you can buy the Cooler master oem 230mm blue led fan from some retailers, its not the same as the 200mm fan Cooler Master also sells. Or you could get the blue led haf CM is selling now. multi color is cool in my book, would be a mini club inside your haf, hehehe


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Just doing it now.

I like your club sig link, its from before we added the 922 owners to the club.









yeah its been awhile









and doat what do u mean by cutting the fan grills?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
yeah its been awhile









and doat what do u mean by cutting the fan grills?

the grills on the case i am sure you already have done that lol.


----------



## B-Con

Would you please add me and my HAF 932 to the owner's list?

Thanks!!


----------



## nismo_usaf

like in the front.? or the sides also?*up top*

i havnt done any cutting


----------



## doat

I just mean the rear fan, you could also do the front but i would put a filter on it. I have not done anything to my case except enlarging the screw holes on the top.


----------



## nismo_usaf

oh nah i havnt done that.

plus its all painted pretty, outside and inside, on the back.

plus the front grills have been painted also.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


oh nah i havnt done that.

plus its all painted pretty, outside and inside, on the back.

plus the front grills have been painted also.


You could protect the paint job by taping it with painter's tape but then you would see the cuts. I have never painted a case, i don't plan on doing it with my haf because it has been such a hassle with my triple radiator.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael.444*


Thanx for the response

I'm thinking of getting four green fans on the side and blue in the front.

Or multi-colored fans all round but that might look bit to overkill.


I got my front blue fan here...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/85...CB-3DL-L1.html


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


I got my front blue fan here...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/85...CB-3DL-L1.html


Does that fan have a higher CFM rating than the stock fan?


----------



## nismo_usaf

ohz, i dont think im down for cutting anything off the case hahahah, inless its needed that is.


----------



## doat

Yea with the HAF i have no need to cut it up.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Does that fan have a higher CFM rating than the stock fan?


Unfortunately, no. It's the same oem fan - 110 CFM @ 700 RPM.


----------



## nismo_usaf

where would i go about getting sleeves and such???

my computer is due for its 90 day tomorrow lol. and i just might leave it all apart, and order some things.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Unfortunately, no. It's the same oem fan - 110 CFM @ 700 RPM.


The fan you linked is 150CFM at 900 rpm.

The stock fan is 1,700 rpm at 110cfm


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


The fan you linked is 150CFM at 900 rpm.


Yeah, I totally forgot about that. Those specs are wrong. I verified it through Cooler Master. Also, my fan at 100%, spins around 749 RPM.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Yeah, I totally forgot about that. Those specs are wrong. I verified it through Cooler Master. Also, my fan at 100%, spins around 749 RPM.


I was going to say those specs must be off because if it spins at 1700rpm i think it would produce much more cfm than 110.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I was going to say those specs must be off because if it spins at 1700rpm i think it would produce much more cfm than 110.


Yeah, it would be quite the wind tunnel.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Yeah, it would be quite the wind tunnel.


I wish the fan did spin that fast, i just might buy that fan you linked, hell i might buy two so i can have a good higher speed fan to blow on my video card.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I wish the fan did spin that fast, i just might buy that fan you linked, hell i might buy two so i can have a good higher speed fan to blow on my video card.


That sounds like a good idea. I have the original case fans and have good temps. My vid card idles around 40c and is around 60c at load.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


where would i go about getting sleeves and such???

my computer is due for its 90 day tomorrow lol. and i just might leave it all apart, and order some things.


*MDPC-X*. MurderMod used to do their stuff but are out.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
where would i go about getting sleeves and such???

my computer is due for its 90 day tomorrow lol. and i just might leave it all apart, and order some things.

Check out this thread...

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...iscussion.html


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
Would you please add me and my HAF 932 to the owner's list?

Thanks!!

Added. Don't forget the sig link.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
where would i go about getting sleeves and such???

my computer is due for its 90 day tomorrow lol. and i just might leave it all apart, and order some things.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
*MDPC-X*. MurderMod used to do their stuff but are out.

You beat me to it!


----------



## nismo_usaf

word, i think ill be buying some now


----------



## nismo_usaf

ya im gonna be buying everything from mdpc.

thinking just regular black also.

suggestions lol


----------



## jmcmtank

Make sure you get more sleeving than you think you might need; nothing worse than having to order again from Bavaria. My stuff took 3 days by airmail and I'm in the EU.


----------



## nismo_usaf

yeah im gonna order the kit.

then order 2, 10 meter sleeves.*and heatshrink







*


----------



## Michael.444

Wanna get a fan speed controller for the 4 fans i wanna put on the side of my HAF. Does anyone have any suggestions.
And then where can i get software to monitor my pc's temps.


----------



## staryoshi

I use this guy to control 6 fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-171-_-Product

Comes with 3 "extensions" too for fans that are farther away. I use it on my front fan, cpu push pull, top two fans, and bottom fan.


----------



## Michael.444

Looks awesome and reasonably priced too.Definitly worth considering.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael.444* 
Looks awesome and reasonably priced too.Definitly worth considering.

Only problem is fan wattage it can take...it's well crap compared to say the sunbeam Rhobeus extreme.


----------



## Michael.444

WOW! The SunBeam looks awesome with the LED's and the same price too. Gotta be hard to top that.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael.444* 
Wanna get a fan speed controller for the 4 fans i wanna put on the side of my HAF. Does anyone have any suggestions.
And then where can i get software to monitor my pc's temps.

Here's a couple of programs you can check out...

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php (Able to control fan speed as well)

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## Michael.444

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
Here's a couple of programs you can check out...

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php (Able to control fan speed as well)

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


Thanks the software works great looks like Im averaging 35 degrees Idle.

Maybe I should put my noisy Zalman CPU cooler back on


----------



## B-Con

You're welcome. If that's your core temp, it's not that bad. If you put 4 fans on the side like you mentioned, you'll probably get slightly better temps. Your best bet, though, is to replace that stock cooler. Are you able to replace the fan on your Zalman with a quieter one?

Here are some good fan reviews...

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...s-roundup.html

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...est-case-fan/1

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&articID=892


----------



## Michael.444

At the moment im using an aerocool zero degree chassis. Im just waiting for my local supplier to get in stock of the HAF. And I'm kinda on a tight budget at the moment so I'm unable to replace my zalman at this point in time. And the zalman also has LED's which look really cool. But thanx anyway


----------



## staryoshi

I don't care for the rhoebus... it's ugly and takes a lot of juice. My fans spin up to their full RPM so I'm happy. The zalman lights are blue at low speed and orange-red at high, keep that in mind.


----------



## wermad

Got this fan controller
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/77...?tl=g47c17s286

My build progress, got the pumps today, got almost all of tubing done except nb->to mosfet (rma'd, bad machining)->top mount 360 rad. Man!, I would have never thought the haf was not big enough, but its becoming a tight squeeze, im still having to ponder where to mount the hdd







and air flow might be a minor issue. Switch to Yate Loons fans (hence controller) and custom mounting the 230mm oem led fan on front mount to pull air.




























this is res both loops will share, coolant flows out of the rads and into those middle fittings.









The two pumps connected @ the bottom of the res.









this line goes to the fillport (be adding a danger den fillport plug), it was a tight squeeze since the dvd drive and top mount rad fans are in the way, no worries about flow though, he


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^ Sounds like you need an external CD/DVD drive mate.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
^^ Sounds like you need an external CD/DVD drive mate.









Thought about that too or even a slim dvd drive, but the dvd drive actually fits, pics ^^^ actually are w/ it, its the white above the top of front mount rad, last pic shows the drive, its the white part again. there is enough space on the side of it to squeeze the top tube for the fill port, fan controller will also fit. so far so good just a tight fit


----------



## jmcmtank

That is some job squeezing in gear mate!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
That is some job squeezing in gear mate!









Thank you.

***Edit Update: I put the 230mm fan back up front where it belongs, had to cut the drive cage a bit more (structural integrity







). looks better this way and frees up a lot more space. everything is disassembled, again, sigh.

redid the ati's input line from the pump, more direct, shorter path. (this pic shows the 230mm fan behind the front mount rad, ive moved it back to the front.


----------



## nismo_usaf

did some cable management today..

was really bored









and fallout can you update my name with this new pic??


----------



## Michael.444

Has anyone ever used the NZXT sentry 2 fan controller. And is the touchscreen responsive.


----------



## EasyC

Are the fans that come with this case decent? Anyone swapped them out for better ones?


----------



## rough

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasyC* 
Are the fans that come with this case decent? Anyone swapped them out for better ones?

The stock fans are pretty solid compared to other cases. I've had mine since August of last year and I haven't had any issues with the fans.


----------



## Strangg1

I would like to be added as well please.

I'm working on my first build in 7 years or so and My HAF 932 is sitting at my workbench awaiting a Hard Drive, Graphcs Card, and the OS. Once I get the basics in I'll work on unlocking the 4th core and trying my first RAID 0 set up. Then it's overclocking time, and searching for a 24" LCD that I like as $ becomes available.

I'm still looking for a fan controller and a card reader. For a Fan controller I'm liking the Scythe KS01-BK because it allows me to turn off the display, but it is kind of expensive. If anyone has any suggestions on fan controllers with no LED's or the ability to turn them off I'd like to hear them. Card readers are kind of hard to judge, not sure which ones ar ejunk and which aren't.










~S


----------



## Strangg1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasyC* 
Are the fans that come with this case decent? Anyone swapped them out for better ones?


From what I've seen/been told the stock fans move plenty of air. I have seen a couple of folks switch out the side fan and put in 4x120mm with LED's to liven things up. I'm sure you could move more air by finding some high CFM 120mm fans and putting them on the side, not sure if anyone has done this and tsted it vs. the stock fans. I'd be interested to see how much you can improve things vs the increase in noise.

~S


----------



## marl

Having 4 fans on the side made a significant difference when I used it few months back. It dropped temps 2-3. I replaced all the stock fans again except the side panel and by far the loudest is the side 230mm fan. I'll be putting back the yate loons high speeds(which are still quieter) on the side panel Tuesday.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
did some cable management today..

was really bored









and fallout can you update my name with this new pic??










Done

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strangg1* 
I would like to be added as well please.










~S

and done!


----------



## kcuestag

I am selling my HD5850 Toxic and I ordered a Sapphire HD5970 OC Edition, aswell as a SCYTHE Kaze Master Ace and a new Xigmatek Achilles cpu cooler.

Will post some pictures once all 3 items are installed ^^.

Cheers!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marl* 
Having 4 fans on the side made a significant difference when I used it few months back. It dropped temps 2-3. I replaced all the stock fans again except the side panel and by far the loudest is the side 230mm fan. I'll be putting back the yate loons high speeds(which are still quieter) on the side panel Tuesday.

Yate Loons are quiet?!?!? Nice! just ordered some to replace my current fans, medium speed though, and a Lamptron fan controller.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I am selling my HD5850 Toxic and I ordered a Sapphire HD5970 OC Edition, aswell as a SCYTHE Kaze Master Ace and a new Xigmatek Achilles cpu cooler.

Will post some pictures once all 3 items are installed ^^.

Cheers!

man why didn't you wait for the 5870X2 which is much better?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


man why didn't you wait for the 5870X2 which is much better?


Because I can't wait, im not gonna wait to sell my toxic longer, else price drops for the value of my card...

Plus, it's only 150â‚¬ from my pocket, I wasn't expecting a 5970 anyways, a 5850 is more than enough for at least year and half of gaming at highest settings, so a 5970 is just like.. WOW..


----------



## Forsaken_id

I just removed my Gigabyte covers and it dropped my Northbridge temp 2C when my side panel is on.


----------



## thisispatrick

Bought a HAF 932 last December and it is now sitting happily beneath my desk







Too bad I'm to scared to tear it apart and paint its guts black :\\


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


I just removed my Gigabyte covers and it dropped my Northbridge temp 2C when my side panel is on.



































I think you need a bit better cable managment


----------



## SpeedNut

So it's official, now a proud owner of a HAF 932









What did everyone here do to keep the cables hidden behind the panel for cable management close so the panel can close easily? It was a massive PITA for me to get it to close with all of the Corsair TX750 cables organized back there.

Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedNut*


So it's official, now a proud owner of a HAF 932









What did everyone here do to keep the cables hidden behind the panel for cable management close so the panel can close easily? It was a massive PITA for me to get it to close with all of the Corsair TX750 cables organized back there.

Thanks!


You're not the only one







I had my dad to press on the panel while I installed the 2 screws haha XD.


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedNut*


So it's official, now a proud owner of a HAF 932









What did everyone here do to keep the cables hidden behind the panel for cable management close so the panel can close easily? It was a massive PITA for me to get it to close with all of the Corsair TX750 cables organized back there.

Thanks!


i ran most of my cords where it is recessed along the drive bays. Other than that , took my time, and used cable ties for just about everything. I learned a good tip is mock everything up with twisty ties, and then replace the twisty ties with zip ties (same theory as measure twice cut once). 
That is def a design flaw imo, they should have give us a little more space (and a black interior but that is neither hear nor there)


----------



## SpeedNut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ackmanc*


i ran most of my cords where it is recessed along the drive bays. Other than that , took my time, and used cable ties for just about everything. I learned a good tip is mock everything up with twisty ties, and then replace the twisty ties with zip ties (same theory as measure twice cut once). 
That is def a design flaw imo, they should have give us a little more space (and a black interior but that is neither hear nor there)


Yeah I agree on the black. I'm tempted to paint, but spray cans and me don't necessarily get along without cursing and seeing paint drips on whatever I'm painting.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ackmanc*


i ran most of my cords where it is recessed along the drive bays. Other than that , took my time, and used cable ties for just about everything. I learned a good tip is mock everything up with twisty ties, and then replace the twisty ties with zip ties (same theory as measure twice cut once). 
That is def a design flaw imo, they should have give us a little more space (and a black interior but that is neither hear nor there)










, the new haf 932 model, forget the actual designation, has a black interior,


----------



## Parsley

Long time lurker (as I mentioned in another post) but I would like to sign up to the HAF club please! My 922 is doing me proud!





I might even paint the interior black soon







.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
Long time lurker (as I mentioned in another post) but I would like to sign up to the HAF club please! My 922 is doing me proud!





I might even paint the interior black soon







.

Nice job on the window. If you get time do a how to please.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
Nice job on the window. If you get time do a how to please.

It's actually the one Coolermaster do themselves. One quick visit to their website (whichever one you would use for your country) and it turns up on the doorstep







.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
It's actually the one Coolermaster do themselves. One quick visit to their website (whichever one you would use for your country) and it turns up on the doorstep







.

I never saw it on the USA site.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
I never saw it on the USA site.

I'm currently living in the Netherlands so I found it on their Dutch website.

http://195.69.74.103/shop/product_in...06b32dd5d80b5f

If you don't trust the link (it does look potentially dodgy) then go to www.coolermaster.nl click on "Part Store" on the upper right hand side. Then just type HAF Window into the search box and you'll see it







.

It would really suprise me if it wasn't available over on the US website.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
I never saw it on the USA site.

Yeah, they have yet to release it in the US. They came out with both, just decided to only give us the mesh for some reason.

Chad


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
I'm currently living in the Netherlands so I found it on their Dutch website.

http://195.69.74.103/shop/product_in...06b32dd5d80b5f

If you don't trust the link (it does look potentially dodgy) then go to www.coolermaster.nl click on "Part Store" on the upper right hand side. Then just type HAF Window into the search box and you'll see it







.

It would really suprise me if it wasn't available over on the US website.

The Windowed version is only available overseas and not in the US actually.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
The Windowed version is only available overseas and not in the US actually.

That does suprise me, I wonder why? You would think it would be popular enough to make it worth their while shipping it over.


----------



## kcuestag

Is there any shop in EUROPE which ships to Germany and has "Side panels" for HAF 932 with window? I am starting to regret this case coz I love looking at my componentes, but with such small window it sux, and I really can't bother modding it. XD.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Its ok. Ive learned to love my small side window.
Its a huge jump from the totally exposed DD Torture Rack that I was running.


----------



## melantha

well i finally got to getting some pics


















































let me know what you think and any suggestions


----------



## johnko1

great rig man.Why don't you add some fans to your side panel? or even better make a custom window to see your w/c job?


----------



## ms98

I recently got two Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fans from newegg and used one for a pull/push setup on the H50 rad while the other draws cool air from the bottom of the chassis. I noticed that its noisier when its configured to draw air than to push it out. Is this common or is there something that I need to do to the case/fan to make it more quiet. I know its not the fan that's causing the noise since I tested it out before attaching it to the case. Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


great rig man.Why don't you add some fans to your side panel?


thanks and well with the res and the tubes i cant put any fans on the side panel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


or even better make a custom window to see your w/c job?


im thinking about it. it would look super sexy


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wow, the all white actually looks pretty sweet. Very nice..!!
my guy powder coating mine actually broke his leg, so it's gonna be awhile till i get mine all done in bright orange.


----------



## FEAR.

Thats looks awesome

LOVE the white tubing

also you should paint the red parts of the 5770 white, think someone did it on here a while ago, would make its even better


----------



## arbalest

Melantha,

NICE JOB! You did EXACTLY what I'm doing! Did you have it powdercoated? That's what I'm doing!

Nice Job!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ms98* 
I recently got two Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fans from newegg and used one for a pull/push setup on the H50 rad while the other draws cool air from the bottom of the chassis. I noticed that its noisier when its configured to draw air than to push it out. Is this common or is there something that I need to do to the case/fan to make it more quiet. I know its not the fan that's causing the noise since I tested it out before attaching it to the case. Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Are you saying the fan on the bottom is louder then the others?
If so its the same with my S-Flex Gs. I was thinking maybe some spacers or something to bring it off the case would help quite it. The fan on the bottom of my case whines a lot more then the others. I had one ziptied to my DVD drive bay blowing air towards my Mega and it was pretty quite.


----------



## rcillig

Not sure what I need to join the club but here are some photos of my build... no major mods just switched the LED's out and added some switches on the front. But I think she looks great.

here is my build thread off another site, just found my way here over the last few days. 
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s....php?p=6427966

here is a short youtube video i uploaded on my case.

  
 YouTube- HAF 932 Watercooled Custom !


----------



## Salami991

Just wondering if anyone has added an intake fan to the slot at the bottom near the power supply on a 932? Not sure if it would make my temperatures better or worse since it will be drawing some hot air back in from the power supply fan. With two ultra kazes exhausting I need some more intake







.


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcillig*


Not sure what I need to join the club but here are some photos of my build... no major mods just switched the LED's out and added some switches on the front. But I think she looks great.

here is my build thread off another site, just found my way here over the last few days. 
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s....php?p=6427966

here is a short youtube video i uploaded on my case.
YouTube- HAF 932 Watercooled Custom !


I'm trying to understand your water loop. Is it going from the pump up to your video card and then to your rad? It would probably run a little bit cooler if you go to your cpu block first and then down to your video card.


----------



## rcillig

ya i know I ran it that was before I redid it and it was only like 1-2 degrees cooler and this way it look so much cleaner looking over all... btw you are the first one to call me on that.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salami991*


Just wondering if anyone has added an intake fan to the slot at the bottom near the power supply on a 932? Not sure if it would make my temperatures better or worse since it will be drawing some hot air back in from the power supply fan. With two ultra kazes exhausting I need some more intake







.


Got a SFlex G on the bottom and it drops my GPU temps 3c


----------



## iCeMaN57

I have a haf 932 for my i7


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
Long time lurker (as I mentioned in another post) but I would like to sign up to the HAF club please! My 922 is doing me proud!

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/5555/mg4580.jpg

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8950/mg4589.jpg

I might even paint the interior black soon







.

Added. Welcome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcillig* 
Not sure what I need to join the club but here are some photos of my build... no major mods just switched the LED's out and added some switches on the front. But I think she looks great.

here is my build thread off another site, just found my way here over the last few days.
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s....php?p=6427966

here is a short youtube video i uploaded on my case.
YouTube- HAF 932 Watercooled Custom !

I'm guessing you want to be added aswell. Done!

If I've missed anyone plz do let me know. Remember you must ask to be added.


----------



## melantha

Quote:

also you should paint the red parts of the 5770 white, think someone did it on here a while ago, would make its even better
would that void the warranty? if i figure that out i might do it... well when i get the 5850 put in... i plan on upgrading here soon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Melantha,

NICE JOB! You did EXACTLY what I'm doing! Did you have it powdercoated? That's what I'm doing!

Nice Job!









no its just spray paint


----------



## ms98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Are you saying the fan on the bottom is louder then the others? 
If so its the same with my S-Flex Gs. I was thinking maybe some spacers or something to bring it off the case would help quite it. The fan on the bottom of my case whines a lot more then the others. I had one ziptied to my DVD drive bay blowing air towards my Mega and it was pretty quite.


It is if its screwed to the case. Its probably due to the turbulence caused by the grill.

I also tried having both S-Flex on a push/pull setup with the H50 and it is noisier than having the corsair as the push fan and the S-Flex as the pull pan. It may be that the S-Flex has a higher cfm that causes it to generate more noise as it blows through the rad.

I'll probably stick to the "Corsair | Rad | S-Flex" setup since the temp difference is negligible regardless of the fan I use and its a lot quieter.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
thanks and well with the res and the tubes i cant put any fans on the side panel

Ok .I personally like the window cause it shows the result .
nevertheless great rig


----------



## wermad

dont have a drive slot to mount hdd! solved, door closes too


----------



## Garanthor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ms98*


I recently got two Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fans from newegg and used one for a pull/push setup on the H50 rad while the other draws cool air from the bottom of the chassis. I noticed that its noisier when its configured to draw air than to push it out. Is this common or is there something that I need to do to the case/fan to make it more quiet. I know its not the fan that's causing the noise since I tested it out before attaching it to the case. Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I had the same problem...same fans......the cause is the pull on the HAF grill. The S-Flex makes a very loud noise when pulling air through all those little holes. Solution: simply use a wire snip to snip the holes along the edge of the opening so you have an open hole where the grill used to be. Problem solved. System is very quiet. By the way I have since changed my H50 set-up in my HAF 922 so that it has a shroud on either side of the rad plus 2 X SFF21F pulling air in from the fron (i.e. where the extra 5.5 inch bays are) in something like a wind tunnel then it quickly gets sucked out via bothe the top fan and the now extra Corsair fan which I used as a case fan to exhaust air out the back of the 120mm opening. Temps went down by at least 2 degrees and made a quiet system even quieter.







Hope that helps.

Here are some pics:


----------



## ms98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garanthor* 
I had the same problem...same fans......the cause is the pull on the HAF grill. The S-Flex makes a very loud noise when pulling air through all those little holes. Solution: simply use a wire snip to snip the holes along the edge of the opening so you have an open hole where the grill used to be. Problem solved. System is very quiet. By the way I have since changed my H50 set-up in my HAF 922 so that it has a shroud on either side of the rad plus 2 X SFF21F pulling air in from the fron (i.e. where the extra 5.5 inch bays are) in something like a wind tunnel then it quickly gets sucked out via bothe the top fan and the now extra Corsair fan which I used as a case fan to exhaust air out the back of the 120mm opening. Temps went down by at least 2 degrees and made a quiet system even quieter.







Hope that helps.

Here are some pics:

Thanks! I was thinking about cutting the grill but wanted to check with folks who had the same case if they did something else to quiet it down.

I notice you have a fan on the bottom grill and you did not cut a hole for it. Is it it setup as an intake and if it is, does it make a lot of noise? Mine does so I unplugged it for now.


----------



## 3pic

I did the BFG 1000, it's jet black and definitely adds a level appeal and obviously power too.


----------



## jmcmtank

Latest incarnation of the beast;

















Whole point of this was to get a ThermoChill PA140.3 140mm triple into the roof; as usual this turned out to be the easy bit!


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^ Oh my.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
^^ Oh my.









There's more than a bit of your rig in this build......


----------



## FalloutBoy

Funny you should say that cause back in the day I had a pic of yours that I looked at quite a bit for inspiration.

Well I love it now too especially the way the pumps are mounted. Gonna have to rep you for it. I know how annoying putting some of that together must have been but damn it looks nice now!









I heard that Jasper and April got togther one night and that hows the 922 was born!


----------



## jmcmtank

Worst part of it was when I killed the motherboard; I'd washed out all the new rads etc then just transferred the original Heatkiller 3 across without checking it. I couldn't work out why the flow was so restricted and ripped out everything BUT the Heatkiller. Eventually I worked it out; the pin plate on the block was bunged up with some green gunge or other. What I hadn't noticed was coolant falling into the bottom rad.....when I switched on the fans blew the coolant all over the board-exit one Asus P6TD. Switched the BIOS chips when the new one turned up and Windows didn't notice the board had changed, don't tell Bill Gates.


----------



## Nhb93

Want to paint my case for me jmcm?







Thing looks great. I think I like the shade more than I like April's actually. I now really regret not painting the back of mine, and just using some cheap Krylon paint.

On a comedic note, a math problem the other day mentioned a computer that cost $4600 new. What could we do with that much money?


----------



## Ceadderman

Please add me to this group grope.

I own the HAF 932 though maybe not for much longer the way CM support is treating me.

I like the case it's too bad that I can't get any satisfaction on a Part request to replace my top panel since the Power light was DOA and my HDD light works less than half the time. My bro degaussed and put his finger up to the Power LED and he discharged making the Power light come on momentary. That told me the solders were not solid at that point.

In any case please add me. I'll have some pics available after this weekend hopefully.

~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

A front panel costs E10 from their European shop btw.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Want to paint my case for me jmcm?







Thing looks great. I think I like the shade more than I like April's actually. I now really regret not painting the back of mine, and just using some cheap Krylon paint.....

It's actually the same shade, Satin, but mine is over a gloss coat-I tried for _Piano Black_ like my TV etc but it looked rubbish-and his light is upside down due to his locale!
The door and a few other bits, are brand new, I was aware of the consequences of a _Dremel Disaster_ so I covered my rear end.


----------



## Erisian

I finished migrating my components from a CM Cosmos case (nice case, but the GPU's got hot after I added the second 5750) to a HAF 932--heat problem instantly solved!

Wheels on big tower cases can be an excellent idea, but those tiny ones with the giant HAF seemed almost silly-small, like hamster feet on an elephant. So I took some wheels from a roll-away toolbox and mounted them on a platform made from a few pieces of leftover lumber.

It's high enough to get the computer well off the floor (easy to work on, and maybe less dust pickup) and very strong.

I've seen similar wheels at major hardware stores, in case anyone else has similar feelings about the small HAF wheels. Apologies to anyone else who's posted with a similar design; I haven't read most of the 500+ pages of existing posts.


----------



## jmcmtank

Now if you just add an electric motor.......


----------



## Erisian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Now if you just add an electric motor.......

Then it would be "FEAR the HAL 932!"

At least till this HAL pulled its coolant lines off and expired in an overheated puddle. Short movie!


----------



## Ceadderman

I gave my rollers to my brother for the very same reason. In exchange he gave me the feet from his case. I had him pick up longer bolts so I can stack my feet under his feet and double the height off the floor. Unfortunately the added length required that I remove the back half of the PSU stand to bolt them on, since the bolt ran into the flange. No biggee though since I don't plan on having my case perform with Cirque De Sole any time soon.









If I want wheels I plan on purchasing new Craftsman Toolbox Rollers to roll my HAF around. Should be pretty nice.

My brother has his HAF on the wheels and while they're not bad, I just can't bring myself to using the stockers. So all in all it was a good trade imho.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erisian* 
I finished migrating my components from a CM Cosmos case (nice case, but the GPU's got hot after I added the second 5750) to a HAF 932--heat problem instantly solved!

Wheels on big tower cases can be an excellent idea, but those tiny ones with the giant HAF seemed almost silly-small, like hamster feet on an elephant. So I took some wheels from a roll-away toolbox and mounted them on a platform made from a few pieces of leftover lumber.

It's high enough to get the computer well off the floor (easy to work on, and maybe less dust pickup) and very strong.

I've seen similar wheels at major hardware stores, in case anyone else has similar feelings about the small HAF wheels. Apologies to anyone else who's posted with a similar design; I haven't read most of the 500+ pages of existing posts.


----------



## RonB94GT

922 is on sale. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-197-_-Product


----------



## FEAR.

I love the pump placement jmcmtank, same as fallouts, by far the best place to put the pump... I think fallout deserves more rep for the idea


----------



## Garanthor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ms98* 
Thanks! I was thinking about cutting the grill but wanted to check with folks who had the same case if they did something else to quiet it down.

I notice you have a fan on the bottom grill and you did not cut a hole for it. Is it it setup as an intake and if it is, does it make a lot of noise? Mine does so I unplugged it for now.

Bottom fan runs at 1200 rpm...very quiet anyway...but more for looks really than airflow.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Please add me to this group grope.

~Ceadder









Added and welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
I love the pump placement jmcmtank, same as fallouts, by far the best place to put the pump... I think fallout deserves more rep for the idea









Thanks mate. I think that one of the best places to mount the pumps in a HAF especially if theres 2. Looks sweet!

By the way, did you ever figure out where your rep came from?


----------



## ms98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garanthor* 
Bottom fan runs at 1200 rpm...very quiet anyway...but more for looks really than airflow.

I may cut the grill to make mine quieter. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
I love the pump placement jmcmtank, same as fallouts, by far the best place to put the pump... I think fallout deserves more rep for the idea









Nah, it would just encourage him! Seriously though, I'd thought of that area to mount stuff then dismissed it as I hadn't noticed the gap under the optical drive. That's the crucial bit really as you can use bolts and still have a drive. I definitely copied the res placement however!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Nah, it would just encourage him! Seriously though, I'd thought of that area to mount stuff then dismissed it as I hadn't noticed the gap under the optical drive. That's the crucial bit really as you can use bolts and still have a drive. I definitely copied the res placement however!









Maybe I should have mounted my second res next to my multioption too.







Probably would have looked neater but man I have very little space left as it is now!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thanks mate. I think that one of the best places to mount the pumps in a HAF especially if theres 2. Looks sweet!

By the way, did you ever figure out where your rep came from?


Lol no, but guessing it was you?









...really want to start some more mods on my pc, im missing the enjoyment of it








(hopefully these holidays coming, "Blackout" should be black and not grey







)
anyways, been busy with my new laptop haha ...computer counter = 2







LOL


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Lol no, but guessing it was you?









...really want to start some more mods on my pc, im missing the enjoyment of it








(hopefully these holidays coming, "Blackout" should be black and not grey







)
anyways, been busy with my new laptop haha ...computer counter = 2







LOL

Yeah, it was me. Click 'User CP' to see your list of reputation received.









I know what you mean by missing the enjoyment of modding. I hate being finished April! I enjoyed her more before I finished.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah it *should* close. There is enough room between the Drive rack and the door to park a Buick.









That's where I'm going to be stuffing my cathode converters. So it wouoldn't work for me, but it's a logical place to hide anything that has some depth to it and keep it away from excessive heat.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 







dont have a drive slot to mount hdd! solved, door closes too


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah it *should* close. There is enough room between the Drive rack and the door to park a Buick.









That's where I'm going to be stuffing my cathode converters. So it wouoldn't work for me, but it's a logical place to hide anything that has some depth to it and keep it away from excessive heat.









~Ceadder










yup, got the slimmest hdd enclosure I could find (on amazon, free shipping, cant pass it up!). it had ide to usb,







, just took off the ide pcb, usb port, and a/c port, and ran sata connetions and looks good, added some padding sticky dots to quell some vibration. I got two pairs of cathodes, got some extension lines to hide the transformers somewhere, ha! changing my mobo, going w/ a tri-fire setup. IT NEVER ENDS!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Latest incarnation of the beast;









Whole point of this was to get a ThermoChill PA140.3 140mm triple into the roof; as usual this turned out to be the easy bit!


Question about your sli setup, are both fittings to run both block simultaneously or does it flow through one card first then to the second one? Im pending a crossfire setup and im afraid of back pressure if I run simultaneous, I have stubby barbs to just use tubing. tnx


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Added and welcome!

Thanks mate. I think that one of the best places to mount the pumps in a HAF especially if theres 2. Looks sweet!

By the way, did you ever figure out where your rep came from?


Thanks for the Add. I had to change the color of HAF 932 so people know that mine is the Red LED.

Don't take my quote wrong. I love my case. Just disenfranchised with CM Customer Support. It's taken way too long to get an I/O panel. I've owned my case for over a month and other than finding out my Power LED was DOA and sending part request my case is in pieces and not being used to frag AI bots, research school projects or just uploading my tunes to iTunes player.









On top of that they were stingy about my LED fans. My bro has 3 blue fans. I got a lousy ONE fan and it's up front. Sorry if I'm repeating myself. Just giving everyone the derty details.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Question about your sli setup, are both fittings to run both block simultaneously or does it flow through one card first then to the second one? Im pending a crossfire setup and im afraid of back pressure if I run simultaneous, I have stubby barbs to just use tubing. tnx


The former, it's a sort of parallel loop. Instead of using "Y" connectors to split the input and join the output this method has the coolant entering the top barb and it should flow into block 1 and at the same time into block 2 via the connector. The flows then join up via connector 2 and on to the res. Works very well; I had a 5C difference using series and 1C with this method. I don't know about the back-pressure thing, I do know that you should use blocks with equal restriction.








(I like the warranty sticker btw.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Right on. Not too sure about water cooling so I'm going to stick with stock cooling features(for now) so I can get Veritas up and running 1st. I'm hoping that Zotac can take a hint and bring the GT240 card up to spec and get it to allow SLI.

Can you imagine 4k Effective Core Memory x2???









Basically everything listed in my Veritas listing is going to be there. Going to double my 4k of RAM(2 for now due to XP 32bit OS) looking at possibly going RAID 10 as well as running a nice fan controller and ANTEC Media Controller with Remote replacing fans I shouldn't have to replace since CM Chinsed us Red LED owners, and running UV caths x3(12")x2(4") and x3 Reds one for up front the other two in back.

I've already sprayed the interior of it with Satin Black semigloss which comes dam close to stock CM pain color. And have pics on my Bros cameraphone to upload soon as his lazy ass can get over here and let me upload them to my borrowed system. Case Mobo and RAM are borrowed. The rest are mine. lol

Soon be fighting evil hordes I will, yes.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


yup, got the slimmest hdd enclosure I could find (on amazon, free shipping, cant pass it up!). it had ide to usb,







, just took off the ide pcb, usb port, and a/c port, and ran sata connetions and looks good, added some padding sticky dots to quell some vibration. I got two pairs of cathodes, got some extension lines to hide the transformers somewhere, ha! changing my mobo, going w/ a tri-fire setup. IT NEVER ENDS!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
The former, it's a sort of parallel loop. Instead of using "Y" connectors to split the input and join the output this method has the coolant entering the top barb and it should flow into block 1 and at the same time into block 2 via the connector. The flows then join up via connector 2 and on to the res. Works very well; I had a 5C difference using series and 1C with this method. I don't know about the back-pressure thing, I do know that you should use blocks with equal restriction.








(I like the warranty sticker btw.)


+rep, thanks for the info, I got some stubby fittings to use for the bridge (mobo has a three slot span in between) w/ some tubing, the bridge fitting connectors look really nice, ne advantage to using these as oppose to tubing w/ stubby fittings (i suspect there is none but welcome your take, tnx







)?


----------



## jmcmtank

Only advantage I've found is mechanical; ie the cards don't droop so much 'cos the connections are rigid.
Thanx for the rep!


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay guys, I got Pics up in Experimentus Veritas.

I hope you all enjoy them as much as I enjoyed bringing them to you. Please keep in mind that Veritas is under construction and won't be complete for at least a month. Please feel free to leave a comment and possibly some constructive suggestions. I'm willing to consider anything so long as I can afford to follow up on them.

Thanks.

~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Only advantage I've found is mechanical; ie the cards don't droop so much 'cos the connections are rigid.
Thanx for the rep!


Thanks again, I posted same question in the water cooling thread, and was advised parallel should be done w/ same blocks, Im running two different blocks (ek 4870x2 and ek 4870), im starting to lean towards running my cards in series, ne thoughts?


----------



## jmcmtank

Yeah, different blocks will have different restriction so run in series. It will work fine, just be prepared for card 1 to be a tad cooler than card 2. It will still outperform air by a huge margin. Another point is that if you had gone for a "solid" connector it might have leaked because the two blocks will be aligned differently, so good choice on the stumpy barbs+tubing!


----------



## br4d

more pics on pc-style!


----------



## jmcmtank

Your old pictures have gone; was it always black? Funny how those monster rads seem so popular just in Europe? Must work very well.


----------



## br4d

Yes, I deleted my old pictures from my PC, because I didn't like that








Oh, I really like this radiator, it's a monster! Good for many years, haha


----------



## POLICE

Re-Designed my old HAF club header... pls replace


----------



## Ceadderman

Nothing to be afeared of Patrick.

It's really simple. You don't even have to pop the rivets out to do it. If you click the link on my sig you'll see. I put up both before and after pics. You should never be afraid to try something. CM ain't gonna stomp your warranty cause you modded your case. That's what they figured you'd do in the first place.









Basically all you have to do is remove everything down to the metal chassis so you don't paint it. That includes the upper PSU block panel and the PSU stand on the bottom. Use some 200 grit sand paper and scuff the areas to be painted. This gives a surface for the paint to stick to, and makes it less likely to flake later on. Don't scuff the areas that you don't want paint on you'll tape and block those anyway.







Make sure to leave your standoffs in and neatly wrap those with masking leaving enough at the top to be able to pull off the tape without unwrapping it. The tape pops clean off.

Then tape and block everything with newspapers that you don't want painted(i.e. plexiglass panel. I blocked my intake panel so I didn't get paint on the outside through the grill.) and once you are ready have at it. Just don't spray long sustained passes. Going right to left I triggered my can in short bursts. This works EXTREMELY well to keep wet paint from needlessly building up and running.

Remove the masking as soon as you are finished or you risk taking paint up after it's dried.
Then let everything dry and viola you will have a painted chassis to bolt everything back in.

That is how I got the before and afters.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Bought a HAF 932 last December and it is now sitting happily beneath my desk







Too bad I'm to scared to tear it apart and paint its guts black :\\


----------



## kcuestag

Hello guys.

Can anyone recommend me x2 good 120MM fans ( That are either on www.caseking.de or www.hardwareversand.de please ) thta give lot of air? If possible, not too noisy, I want to replace my top fan from the HAF 932


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you think.... I am waiting on a triple rad in a few days it will be here then i will update again


----------



## Nhb93

REAPER, stop posting pictures, you're making me jealous of that sweet paint job.


----------



## FEAR.

WOW thats really nice

wait is that a silverstone 1500W PSU


----------



## Yogi

Soooo many RAMs!


----------



## Ceadderman

I've heard that Yate Loons are fantastic. I don't believe they come with LEDs' though.

So if you're only concern is silence, I'd give those a try.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hello guys.

Can anyone recommend me x2 good 120MM fans ( That are either on www.caseking.de or www.hardwareversand.de please ) thta give lot of air? If possible, not too noisy, I want to replace my top fan from the HAF 932










Reaper can I be like you when I grow up









Cause that is a HELL of a rig. 6 sticks of dominators?









All I wanna know is why in the hell are you going to run a 3rd Rad?







Not even Humvees in the sand are rollin that much cooling.









Should do something about those Aerocool bezels though. They clash with the scheme imho.
















Dude are you running External drive TOO?









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Got bored waiting for new mobo, decided to paint again. left door needs to be redone, sigh






















































This one needs to be redone or touched up, oh well


----------



## _REAPER_

I am currently running 12 gigs of ram but will go for 6 gigs of dominator gt 2000mhz, and I am going to put in a 5870 to see what that does for me. I am adding another rad so I can waterblock my GPUs. Also I will remove the aero cool in the front and mount a rad there lol.


----------



## Paraleyes

It's been a quite a number of months since I posted in here. I thought some of the new HAFers might enjoy these.


----------



## Paraleyes




----------



## Paraleyes




----------



## Paraleyes

Here's some of my custom motherboard mod pictures too.


----------



## kcuestag

Paraleyes, excellent, I am impressed, nothing else to say, it's great.


----------



## Josh81

Replaced my 900 with a 922, its coming tomorrow...official member although I'm using the slightly less popular version










Also I love the green case above me, I'm going to look into cutting my PSU's LED and making my case green as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

My lord, man, are you waging war on the Pentagon









Don't get me wrong I love your rig, but WOW talk about overkill.

At this point you might as well get a "Fuel Condenser" box from Jegs and tie it into your system. It would certainly be cheaper than rollin FOUR 3 core Rads. I know I'm certainly thinking about it after seeing what my chip MoBo(choice) configuration is capable of. Someone got it to 7.1 Mhz using a testing stand and a CM waterbottle filled with ice atop a 955 BE chip.

The idea is simple for the Fuel condenser. Run your water pipes to the inlet and outlet pipes and make sure everything is tight. Then run it for a few minutes to make certain no leakage. Fill with ice and Clock. I don't know what Moroso's IL/OL size is but I'm sure there is one around that you could get that will do the job. It's your money but if you're going for a rig that can OC for long periods of time you're better off going this route.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I am currently running 12 gigs of ram but will go for 6 gigs of dominator gt 2000mhz, and I am going to put in a 5870 to see what that does for me. I am adding another rad so I can waterblock my GPUs. Also I will remove the aero cool in the front and mount a rad there lol.

Well I got my new I/O panel today at around 1040am, so I'm going down so I can swap everything over to Veritas. CM stayed stingy and only sent the panel and no fans. Figured they would take that tact. So for their sake the panel better work properly, or I'm getting medieval on they butts.:jealouss

~Ceadder


----------



## despisedicon63

Here is my HAF 932. I recently put the plexi on the sidepanel. Let me know what you think, and suggestions are welcome! I can't decide on my coolant color so right now it remains as just distilled + pt nuke.


----------



## h8dementia

@despisedicon63.. I love your mods.. nice and tidy dude..







.. Did u just mod the original panel(metal mesh).. or did u replaced it with modded panel..? .. looking forward to mod my HAF...


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey guy I just noticed that your molex sleeves are two color. Did you do that or did you find a kit or did your PSU come with 2 color molex sleeves?

Good job by the way I really like your setup.

I've got some ideas and lots of dead cases to abuse now.









~Ceadder
























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## wermad

update, missing 2nd gfx and block, tnx goodness i purchased some extra tubing, got the fillport setup to res.



















Used one of the extra unused grills for the drive covers to make a little mesh cover for the dvd drive,


----------



## jmcmtank

Bit puzzled why you are not doing rad-block-res-pump?


----------



## wermad

ive had success using pump-block-rad-res, my last setup had cpu idle 27C and 40C load(@3.5), the 4870x2 idle 35C (each) and 65C load (this was using 10mm tubing and a single rad, hence upgrade to triple and 13mm tubing)


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I got my I/O panel yesterday. Still not happy with the orientation of the USB, lack of LED fans and Polarity switches. Parts department is lacking as well.

But as it say in my sig my I/O LEDs' are working now. At least I have that.

Checked my email today and got this from Newegg...

"Customer ID:#########
Dear Ceadderman,(this info changed for anonymity purposes)
Thank you for taking the time to submit your valuable feedback regarding COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case. We just thought you would like to know that COOLER MASTER has taken notice of your review and provided a response that may interest you.

Ceadderman's Review:
BAD DOG!(updated)3/11/2010 1:05:22 PM
Pros: Still huge, lots of room. Still plenty of spaces to put drives.

Cons:COOLER MASTER SUCKS! My Power light DOA! My HDD light works half the time. The solders are loose. No big mystery as to why they don't work. USBs' are 180'd in the housings. I followed protocols and filed eRMA/Part request 2 weeks ago. I was told that my parts would be out by this last Tuesday. They weren't, no email with tracking number. Called yesterday. Same outcome. Today I'm on infinite hold listening to Beethoven on 1/4 volume. Tried contacting with Live operator. Constant green dot flashing for 15 minutes. Still on hold land line also. CM is stingy with the Red LED fans as well. You only get 1. In the Blue HAF 932 you get THREE. For the same freakin price?!!!

Other Thoughts:Cooler Master could have saved this relationship right out the gate. Instead they deflected it for the last time and I'm done with them. I'm relaying the info to you guys and to my friends and family. I am officially done with this garbage company if that's how they treat their customers. Do NOT buy this case if you want Red. Do NOT buy this case if you want customer satisfaction. You will only end up regretting your decision like I am right now. I should have gone with someone else at this point. That's how fed up I am. I'm going to stay on hold and give the poor rep on the other end an earful. I can't even build my freakin computer til this issue is sorted out.

COOLER MASTER's Response:
Dear Valued Customer, We apologize for any inconvenience. Can you please email your usrma number to [email protected] with the subject line: newegg 3/11. We will go ahead and get this taken care of, if it hasnâ€™t already. Respectfully, CMUSA Customer Support.

If you have any questions, please use our LiveChat function or visit our Contact Us Page.

Once You Know, You Newegg.

Your Newegg.com Customer Service Team"

So I sent them an email vocalizing my displeasure with their Customer Service and the rest of the issues. I would like to think that everyone deserves the same product so long as it's not "Limited Edition". I worked in auto parts for a major Chain for 3 1/2 years. If I was bad at it, I would never have gotten past 6 months. So I have very little patience when it comes to lazy customer support. Yes I understand that I'm one of millions. But it was a simple 5 minute job that got extended to 2 weeks and that was only cause I was impatient.

I let em know that I'm still not happy, so if they fix the system I'm happy. If they let it go then I'll not be buying CoolerMaster ever again. For the most part I like the products. Even gave them good ratings for the same product. In the same product listing. But screw up on CS then I have no sympathy and it will drive my opinion every time.

When I'm happy 5 stars/eggs/thumbs up etc.

When I'm not I'll give a negative rating if the ability to do so is an option.









Well if they don't fix this to my satisfaction I'll be majorly modding this case(nicely) and then selling it. I've got an idea that is off the chain. And it involves my sig title. So stay tuned.

If they fix it in a REALISTIC fashion then I'll still mod it but keep it until I'm ready to move into another case. I am going to flip the USBs' in the original top plate, change out the LEDs' to Green and Red(Power/HDD) and swapping it with the new one. May even do the same for the new one and sell it for a reasonable price. Not for the part only for the labor.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

^^^ sorry to hear bout your bad luck there dude, its a shame that the original haf only does come w/ one led fan, you can still swap them out, which most do, w/ 120mm fans ne ways. working in cs is a tough job, we basically are customer's punching bag for them to take out their frustration. the way i see its circumstantial, you could have great company w/ poor cs or poor returns dept reps or a bad rep company w/ excellent cs (or both). I've seen it all as a customer and in the industry. it comes down to how busy the ppl handling your case are or how much they care about their job and thus affect processing time. Recently, had to rma my mosfet water block due to some bad machining, got a response in 24hrs and had a replacement w/in a wk. only bummer was the shipping costs I had to absorb, oh well, their quick response and replacement quelled the fire of paying for shipping. btw, Ive had my haf for 4 months, beside the annoying bright led lights (no sarcasm intended here friend) and the right door plays a bit, its been great, has stood up to numerous hacks, holes, cuts, diriveting, riveting, and several paint coats, ha!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I know about Customer Service, since I worked over 14 years in sales. Parts and otherwise. Which is why I get steamed when I know what it takes to make customers happy. I'm not one of thos hard to please types. And while I did give the poor guy on the other end an earful I didn't mistreat him in any way. I've taken my fair share of abuse and don't feel the need to pass it along.

Actually CM has a suggestion/survey link on their site. I left a very negative review, but did give the CS Rep high marks for being courteous and as helpful as he could possibly be.

But I also let it be known that they were and are not dealing with the average joe who has no experience. My I/O panel should have taken 5 minutes tops. Print shipping label, retrieve part, pack part, tape & label, bin it and move to the next one.

I like the overall case. I think that it's sturdy as hell. Just hope you don't need to RMA anything on it cause that's where they failed as well as the fans. When they upgraded they should have upgraded the original case as well. I mean even the Dragon comes with two 230mm LEDs. We pay the same amount as other customers do(I think I paid more actually 159 and 35 shipping) so we at least deserve the same product.

ANYWHO...

Yeah. Nobody asking about Suspended Animation?

Okay here is what I am planning. I'm going to take out the MoBo tray completely and suspend the MoBo(which is going to make cable management fun







) and then I'm going to make the case so you can see straight through it. Plexis on both sides by buying a 2nd door and 180'ing the grill and plexi.

Going to also(depending on the outcome of my little war with CM) double cases up and hack the Mobo tray out of that. Almost doubling the overall volume of the case. You will not be able to see how I suspend the MoBo either because it IS going to be grounded and will be a fully operable waterless(for now) feature. HDD tower will double in capacity(I think) in the left bank and drives will move over to right bank.

All in all it is already a daunting task of design.

But it's all in my brain. I've only given you guys the general floorplan.

So I'll be updating as I go along and yes when I get my MS LifeCam I'll be taking pics as well as making small vignettes to document it. I always wanted to go big so whether it's the HAF or not it's not going to hold me back.
















~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
^^^ sorry to hear bout your bad luck there dude, its a shame that the original haf only does come w/ one led fan, you can still swap them out, which most do, w/ 120mm fans ne ways. working in cs is a tough job, we basically are customer's punching bag for them to take out their frustration. the way i see its circumstantial, you could have great company w/ poor cs or poor returns dept reps or a bad rep company w/ excellent cs (or both). I've seen it all as a customer and in the industry. it comes down to how busy the ppl handling your case are or how much they care about their job and thus affect processing time. Recently, had to rma my mosfet water block due to some bad machining, got a response in 24hrs and had a replacement w/in a wk. only bummer was the shipping costs I had to absorb, oh well, their quick response and replacement quelled the fire of paying for shipping. btw, Ive had my haf for 4 months, beside the annoying bright led lights (no sarcasm intended here friend) and the right door plays a bit, its been great, has stood up to numerous hacks, holes, cuts, diriveting, riveting, and several paint coats, ha!


----------



## despisedicon63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h8dementia*


@despisedicon63.. I love your mods.. nice and tidy dude..







.. Did u just mod the original panel(metal mesh).. or did u replaced it with modded panel..? .. looking forward to mod my HAF...










Thanks man! Yep, just jigsawed around the old window and mesh fan panels, put some channel molding around the edge, and put the acrylic on the inside. I was kinda of nervous about messing the panel up, but it's really alot easier than I expected, and I had never used a jigsaw before that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey guy I just noticed that your molex sleeves are two color. Did you do that or did you find a kit or did your PSU come with 2 color molex sleeves?

Good job by the way I really like your setup.


Thanks dude. I just removed the connectors on the 24 pin, 8 pin, and the Front Panel connectors and sleeved them by hand. The 24 pin took like 2 hours!


----------



## Ceadderman

Here is my first pic of Veritas SA. It's nothing special(for now) but I'm trying to get my name listed in blue though I'd rather it be red.









Btw that's my OCZ Sabre x86 next to the HAF. My only complaint about it is that it comes only in blue. I hate blue. No offense to you guys that like it. I would love to see if I could get OCZ to put it on their workbench and replace all the LEDs including Locks with red one. Hell I would even send them bulbs to replace em and pay for the labor. That's how much I hate blue.


















So did you put the 2 color together or did you get a kit that came like that?

Cause I would think that if you stitched into a base sleeve it would take a LOT longer than 2 hours. It would take me a month to do a one wire sleeve and I'm handy with a needle and thread.







lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *despisedicon63* 
Thanks dude. I just removed the connectors on the 24 pin, 8 pin, and the Front Panel connectors and sleeved them by hand. The 24 pin took like 2 hours!

~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
ive had success using pump-block-rad-res, my last setup had cpu idle 27C and 40C load(@3.5), the 4870x2 idle 35C (each) and 65C load (this was using 10mm tubing and a single rad, hence upgrade to triple and 13mm tubing)

If it works for you then good stuff.


----------



## wayn01

This is my first post.
I need to improve cooling of my PC.
I have a CM690 case with an i7-920 OC'd to 3.8GHz c/w Noctua NH-U12P , Asus P6T Deluxe V2 MB,SLI GTX285 graphic OC'd cards with a HX1000 power supply and plenty of fans.
On gaming the cards will get up to 90c with their fans running at 80%.
My question is if I buy the HAF932 will I experiance lower temperatures than what I have with the CM690?
I'm also looking at the Coolit Omni water cooling system when it gets launched in May, that will not fit in the CM690!
If I buy the case I'm really looking at painting the inside black,I suppose that is not to hard to do.
If users agree that the HAF932 is the best case for my gaming rig I'll buy this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Morpheus562

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wayn01*


This is my first post.
I need to improve cooling of my PC.
I have a CM690 case with an i7-920 OC'd to 3.8GHz c/w Noctua NH-U12P , Asus P6T Deluxe V2 MB,SLI GTX285 graphic OC'd cards with a HX1000 power supply and plenty of fans.
On gaming the cards will get up to 90c with their fans running at 80%.
My question is if I buy the HAF932 will I experiance lower temperatures than what I have with the CM690?
I'm also looking at the Coolit Omni water cooling system when it gets launched in May, that will not fit in the CM690!
If I buy the case I'm really looking at painting the inside black,I suppose that is not to hard to do.
If users agree that the HAF932 is the best case for my gaming rig I'll buy this weekend. 
Thanks


2 GTX 285's SLI in a Mid tower case are going to get hott no matter wat, I suggest you go with the HAF 932. I'm currently using it and I had 2 GTX 275's in SLI and it kept both of them around 65-70 in heavy load. I'm currently using a 5970 and my temps at heavy load only get around 65. HAF 932 FTW!


----------



## Ceadderman

HAF 932
I I L
GRO
H_W

What more do you really need to know? Oh yes fill out your user specs in CP at the top and then look left for "system". This way people can see what you got and help answer questions like this.

~Ceadder


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wayn01*


This is my first post.
I need to improve cooling of my PC.
I have a CM690 case with an i7-920 OC'd to 3.8GHz c/w Noctua NH-U12P , Asus P6T Deluxe V2 MB,SLI GTX285 graphic OC'd cards with a HX1000 power supply and plenty of fans.
On gaming the cards will get up to 90c with their fans running at 80%.
My question is if I buy the HAF932 will I experiance lower temperatures than what I have with the CM690?
I'm also looking at the Coolit Omni water cooling system when it gets launched in May, that will not fit in the CM690!
If I buy the case I'm really looking at painting the inside black,I suppose that is not to hard to do.
If users agree that the HAF932 is the best case for my gaming rig I'll buy this weekend. 
Thanks


You really just need to make sure you have good air flow in your current case. The HAF has more then enough air flow and upgrading to it will help your temperatures but you can also purchase some better fans for your current case to improve temps as well.

Check out my guide (1st link in sig) thoroughly and it should help you improve your case's air flow. Ask some questions in that post or in the air cooling section in general. There are some more specific things you can do that might help your GPU temps as well that would be better answered there.


----------



## arbalest

Just a first pic of what my OEM-Esque HAF932 Mod is going to be









The front bezel is missing, because I melted it by trying to cure the enamel paint faster... It worked for all the other plastic, but it's because I left the Under-Wire Mesh on it, and it heated up too much. I'll remember next time.










Melted Bezel


----------



## wermad

time to get a replacement from CM

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=470

its nice that they offer these parts avail for purchase.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


Re-Designed my old HAF club header... pls replace





























So everyone happy with the new replacements? No one commented earlier.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Here is my first pic of Veritas SA. It's nothing special(for now) but I'm trying to get my name listed in blue though I'd rather it be red.









Btw that's my OCZ Sabre x86 next to the HAF. My only complaint about it is that it comes only in blue. I hate blue. No offense to you guys that like it. I would love to see if I could get OCZ to put it on their workbench and replace all the LEDs including Locks with red one. Hell I would even send them bulbs to replace em and pay for the labor. That's how much I hate blue.









http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=14197

~Ceadder










Guessing you want your name linked here and I know you hate blue but editing that first post is messy enough.


----------



## despisedicon63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So did you put the 2 color together or did you get a kit that came like that?

Cause I would think that if you stitched into a base sleeve it would take a LOT longer than 2 hours. It would take me a month to do a one wire sleeve and I'm handy with a needle and thread.







lol


Haha, nahh I didn't use a needle and thread.







I bought the sleeving and the heatshrink from performance-pcs.com. It's funny, I'm not too crazy about blue LEDs either but somehow my rig ended up almost all blue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice, good lookin out. That's what I needed to know about the PPC molex sleeve.









Well my issue is more sight related with blue at night. I'm prior Navy. Out at sea we run Red at dark so as to not be a target and so we can still see. When I wake up in the middle of the night I don't like to be blind. Blue kills me almost as much as white does.









That's why I got jacked round by CM with the LED fans or lack thereof. I looked over OCZ's site and can't find any contact info other than RMA which I don't wish to do. So looks like the KB, I'll have to mod on my own and hope I don't muck it up.

Anyway thanks for the info.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *despisedicon63*


Haha, nahh I didn't use a needle and thread.







I bought the sleeving and the heatshrink from performance-pcs.com. It's funny, I'm not too crazy about blue LEDs either but somehow my rig ended up almost all blue.


----------



## Josh81

I got the 932's little brother, the 922.

The build quality on this case makes me realize how....well I don't want to bash antec but it is much better than my Antec 900.

Sliding in a DVD drive and pushing a button to lock it in is so much fun









Only bad thing about this tool less design is that I have to put my fan controller INSIDE my case...so my fans are basically running medium speed all the time instead of low when idle and high when gaming.

edit : I heard I can put 120x25 fans on the side? How would I go about doing that? Do they just screw in like the back exhaust or what?


----------



## Nhb93

Yeah they just go right in the holes that are already on the side or the top, depending. You just need to have the screws.


----------



## Ceadderman

Which controller are you running and why would you have to put it inside your case? Is it a 3.5 device and are you running another 3.5 like a card reader or *gasp* floppy/card reader?

Cause I'm sure there are better solutions to running your device inside the case.









If all you need is another 3.5 adapter I'm sure that one of us would be able to help you.









~Ceadder









_**Overclock.net disclaimer**The above is not the expressed opinion of Overclock.net nor a comment on the compatibility of the device that anyone could be using at a given time including ourselves. The views expressed above are only that of the member.**End disclaimer**_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh81*


I got the 932's little brother, the 922.

The build quality on this case makes me realize how....well I don't want to bash antec but it is much better than my Antec 900.

Sliding in a DVD drive and pushing a button to lock it in is so much fun









Only bad thing about this tool less design is that I have to put my fan controller INSIDE my case...so my fans are basically running medium speed all the time instead of low when idle and high when gaming.

edit : I heard I can put 120x25 fans on the side? How would I go about doing that? Do they just screw in like the back exhaust or what?


----------



## wermad

Fedex just stopped by early, ???, ne ways they dropped off my 4870, mail dropped off heat plates, missing Ek block and have to modify 2nd heat plate and add some thermal adhesive to join to primary heat plate over mosfet block, btw Koolance really got it right w/ the mosfet block. for a minute there I was doubting my ability to screw two things together, haha. the new rma block they shipped screwed together w/ the heat plate smoothly, guess I was right, first one was probably machined incorrectly , maybe same thing w/ yours too FallOutBoy?




























Update: managed to do the heat plates before going to work,


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^ Maybe but the weird thing is that I somehow managed to get the two screwed together using the existing screws? I think the threads might have been crooked or something and as I forced them, the screws made their own threads. Good to hear yours is all sorted now though!


----------



## Loosenut

I really love checking out all the different mods for these cases that are posted in this thread. makes me feel like mine is ordinary, guess i need to get to modding. or maybe post better updated picks of my own.


----------



## EasyC

Hi chaps,

I got my HAF 932 yesterday and was just testing the side fan out last night, I don't know...it does feel kind of weak, would having a fan controller increase the speed?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasyC* 
Hi chaps,

I got my HAF 932 yesterday and was just testing the side fan out last night, I don't know...it does feel kind of weak, would having a fan controller increase the speed?

they're low rpm about 110 cfm, the door does have mountings for four 120's which you have endless options for if you need more flow


----------



## EasyC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


they're low rpm about 110 cfm, the door does have mountings for four 120's which you have endless options for if you need more flow


I was thinking of getting 4 120's, but apart from that would a fan controller be able to speed up that side fan?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm, well the stock CM fan is SUPPOSED to run at 100cfm. So I don't think that you can increase it. At least not enough to notice it.

Though you should also note that that is for all 3 230mm fans. So 1 fan is 100cfm then you have the front fan set to intake and the top to exhaust. So I think the only thing that you could do with a controller for these is to decrease them not increase.

Nor do I believe you should want to as with all fans (including the 140mm and PSU exhausts) you wouldn't want to mess with the positive airflow. Now should you want a more powerful fan you can get CM fans from Newegg (currently out of stock for the moment) that have 142cfm flow. They are the same footprint as the stock fans with Red LEDs'. Not sure whether or not if they have Blue. Mine are red so you might find some in blue.

I'm not sure which case you got, but my brothers has reverse polarity switches for every fan. It came that way from CM. If yours has them you might try disconnecting one to see which way the fan is set up if its pulling or pushing the air. You can also get a piece of 8x11 paper to see which way the air is flowing. It's relatively simple to achieve this part.

Your fan config should be working like this.
Front Pull
Side Pull
Top Push
Rear Push
PSU Push.

Hope this helps.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Hi chaps,

I got my HAF 932 yesterday and was just testing the side fan out last night, I don't know...it does feel kind of weak, would having a fan controller increase the speed?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


I was thinking of getting 4 120's, but apart from that would a fan controller be able to speed up that side fan?


not sure, i believe its running at max, i would assume a fan controller could controll a fan to its max rated rpm, not sure if they increase pwr and thus performance,







, ne one can jump in and correct me, tnx


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup wermad you are correct. The CFM is tested their safest level of speed. Increasing that could get a little dicey. But also as you suggested, one can go with 4x 120mms' or go for the one I pointed out that has an increased fan speed of 142cfm if they felt they need faster fans.

120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

230mm 142cfm 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103067

I've heard/seen positive reviews about the Zalman fan controller though and it comes in black brushed aluminum. That can be found on newegg.com as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-171-_-Product

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


not sure, i believe its running at max, i would assume a fan controller could controll a fan to its max rated rpm, not sure if they increase pwr and thus performance,







, ne one can jump in and correct me, tnx


----------



## venom55520

sign me up, i just ordered a 922


----------



## Nhb93

I have that fan controller, and I honestly wouldn't recommend it. Some of the knobs are tighter or looser than others, the panel itself is about a quarter of a cm too short, and it doesn't work very well with getting the tool-less bays to work, since there's nothing to latch onto in the back. Kind of disappointed. Might sell it on here and get a better 4 fan one, since the big fans don't bother me, and I doubt I'll get 4x120's for the side.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
not sure, i believe its running at max, i would assume a fan controller could controll a fan to its max rated rpm, not sure if they increase pwr and thus performance,







, ne one can jump in and correct me, tnx


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 







Yup wermad you are correct. The CFM is tested their safest level of speed. Increasing that could get a little dicey. But also as you suggested, one can go with 4x 120mms' or go for the one I pointed out that has an increased fan speed of 142cfm if they felt they need faster fans.

120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103063

230mm 142cfm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103067

I've heard/seen positive reviews about the Zalman fan controller though and it comes in black brushed aluminum. That can be found on newegg.com as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-171-_-Product

~Ceadder









Cool thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

Good to know, cause I was thinking about this controller. Though mounting is not really an issue for us guys that have painted our cases. Pulling one of the tool-less thumb latches, as you know, is a relatively quick process. Now I'm not entirely familiar with the mounting design of the controller, but I would think it's fairly straight forward.

The knobs on the other hand are what concerns me. If I have to work to get one or all of them to work properly then it's not for me.

The other one I was looking at getting was the Scythe KM02-BK 5.25" because it has a multi color display. If you don't like one color move on to the next. 5 different colors is a nice option to have. And it's not too spensive either.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998055 ...

Looks like I got them mixed up. This one is the color one. The link above is for the straight blue.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-038-_-Product

So looks like I'm passing on the zalman then.

There is an Aerocool dual bay controller with 5v/12v USB capability that I was also looking at since I have a netbook that it would be nice to power w/o plugging in my adapter to the same socket bay as my Tower. Not sure I need all that though. Between the HAF 932 and my Mobo I've got plenty of headphone and mic jacks as well as SATA ports. Don't have cards to read so there are more unused spots to collect dust as well.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I have that fan controller, and I honestly wouldn't recommend it. Some of the knobs are tighter or looser than others, the panel itself is about a quarter of a cm too short, and it doesn't work very well with getting the tool-less bays to work, since there's nothing to latch onto in the back. Kind of disappointed. Might sell it on here and get a better 4 fan one, since the big fans don't bother me, and I doubt I'll get 4x120's for the side.


----------



## EasyC

Hmm, well if I go with a fan controller and replace the side fan with 4 120's I'll probably go for this FC and these fans. Just from reading they seem like quite good quality products.

I had looked at the gentle typhoon as well, but at $22 vs $15 for the slipstream....can't imagine it being a better investment.


----------



## rcillig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I've heard/seen positive reviews about the Zalman fan controller though and it comes in black brushed aluminum. That can be found on newegg.com as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-171-_-Product

~Ceadder









I got the brushed Aluminum version and like it very much.


----------



## rcillig

I cant believe how much dust has collected in the first 2 weeks of my build being done. I'm going to have to get rid of that side fan and get some kind of filter going on the front...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Hmm, well if I go with a fan controller and replace the side fan with 4 120's I'll probably go for this FC and these fans. Just from reading they seem like quite good quality products.

I had looked at the gentle typhoon as well, but at $22 vs $15 for the slipstream....can't imagine it being a better investment.


I just switched from 4 120mm zalman fans on the side grill to a 230mm, not only is it a lot quieter but the temps have dropped 8c. I can't explain why technically because the airflow is less but maybe it's something to do with.... When the 4 120's are there, not much air comes through the grid around them. I have the front 230, a Noctua 140mm out the back and 2 120's blowing down through the rad into the case. I switched because every time I turned on my rig it made a loud Wirrrrrrrrrr sound, I couldn't stand it any more and the fans I got were supposed to run at 1000rpm but they only run at 775rpm but still everything is cooler. Everyone I've talked to says the CM fans never put out as much CFM as they are rated at.

I don't have pics yet but it's basically a Haf 932 with the blue fans instead of red. Sorry red fan people but I've seen too much of that in my life, I'm even changing out all my LED's to blue. Oh, if anyone wants to see the difference I'll take pictures this weekend when I swap out my PSU.


----------



## wermad

Got this Fan Controller (you can find it cheaper out there), has dual led, blue for low speed, red for high
and I added a little paint


----------



## MIH

Personally i like the Lamptron Fan Controller FC2 as it controls upto 6 fans and can supply 45w per channel










and with a little work can be modded so that it looks almost stock...










Falloutboy replaced his LEDs in the FC with red ones, so if you are handy with a soldering iron and don't like blue you can mod it further to suit your style


----------



## Ceadderman

This post really should be pinned somehow.

Because...

*CUSTOM* DEMCIFilters for the HAF 932 and 922 are available.

HAF 932 $39.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26221

HAF 922 $49.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26197

Anyone that has these cases SHOULD buy them. I'm buying 3 sets just so I can stay active and give my bro a set for his birthday. I've had mine running for less than a week as well and it's got enough lint and dust on the side panel to make a pair of jeans for a Barbie.









You 922 guys are getting one extra intake screen just so you are aware that's why the increased price.

So see I do shop other places besides newegg.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcillig*


I cant believe how much dust has collected in the first 2 weeks of my build being done. I'm going to have to get rid of that side fan and get some kind of filter going on the front...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I just switched from 4 120mm zalman fans on the side grill to a 230mm, not only is it a lot quieter but the temps have dropped 8c. I can't explain why technically because the airflow is less but maybe it's something to do with.... When the 4 120's are there, not much air comes through the grid around them. I have the front 230, a Noctua 140mm out the back and 2 120's blowing down through the rad into the case. I switched because every time I turned on my rig it made a loud Wirrrrrrrrrr sound, I couldn't stand it any more and the fans I got were supposed to run at 1000rpm but they only run at 775rpm but still everything is cooler. Everyone I've talked to says the CM fans never put out as much CFM as they are rated at.

I don't have pics yet but it's basically a Haf 932 with the blue fans instead of red. Sorry red fan people but I've seen too much of that in my life, I'm even changing out all my LED's to blue. Oh, if anyone wants to see the difference I'll take pictures this weekend when I swap out my PSU.


What are you doing with your red 230s'? *hint hint*









Sorry bout the double post guys but I didn't want to drop this one into the last one for understandable reasons I hope.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

I've got those filters, I'll have to mod them for my setup. In the meantime I use one to filter my coolant. Shame they don't do black.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm, looked like they were black. Well at least the edge trim looked black. Are you saying the screen is other than black?









What I find funny is they offer free downloadable maintenance alert w/o even having the filters. Who really needs that?









Oh and Boondock Saints II is gonna hit the stores soon.If it hasn't already. I so can't wait to see it. Hope they make it into a game. It would be sick!









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I've got those filters, I'll have to mod them for my setup. In the meantime I use one to filter my coolant. Shame they don't do black.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have redone everything on my HAF and will have some pics to post soon. I upgraded to one 2inch triple rad and one 2inch double rad. As some suggested I removed the aero cool in the front and re did all of the tubing. I run at 35C IDLE 4.2ghz and 60C at full load. I am waiting on a waterblock for my 5970 and 5870 but the wait time in the philippines is a pain in the arse.


----------



## cygnus

Mines coming today! Ordered it yesterday morning while looking at this thread for 5 day shipping through frozencpu. Luckily I live right by them so I get free overnight delivery.







I can't wait to get everything out of this antec 900.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This post really should be pinned somehow.

Because...

*CUSTOM* DEMCIFilters for the HAF 932 and 922 are available.

HAF 932 $39.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26221

HAF 922 $49.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26197

Anyone that has these cases SHOULD buy them. I'm buying 3 sets just so I can stay active and give my bro a set for his birthday. I've had mine running for less than a week as well and it's got enough lint and dust on the side panel to make a pair of jeans for a Barbie.









You 922 guys are getting one extra intake screen just so you are aware that's why the increased price.

So see I do shop other places besides newegg.









~Ceadder










They need to make them in black and I would get them.

As for everyone asking about fans and fan controllers you need to check out my guide (1st link in sig). It covers everything you need. Going outside those bounds...well...YMMV.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm I did some digging and noticed that you didn't list the CM V10?

Old posting or not enough info?









Did you move your window over when you got into the 932?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
They need to make them in black and I would get them.

As for everyone asking about fans and fan controllers you need to check out my guide (1st link in sig). It covers everything you need. Going outside those bounds...well...YMMV.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hmmm I did some digging and noticed that you didn't list the CM V10?

Old posting or not enough info?










Did you move your window over when you got into the 932?









~Ceadder










As you can see on the title it was updated as late as yesterday. V10 is TERRIBLE especially for the price. Big Bulky and under performing compared to heatsinks on the market today...it really doesn't fit well in any category for CPU Coolers (Budget/Performance).

No the window is sitting around in the house as I gave my 590 to my lil bro with the stock window....am still trying to figure out what I could do with that window.


----------



## rcillig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
This post really should be pinned somehow.

Because...

*CUSTOM* DEMCIFilters for the HAF 932 and 922 are available.

HAF 932 $39.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26221

HAF 922 $49.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26197

Anyone that has these cases SHOULD buy them. I'm buying 3 sets just so I can stay active and give my bro a set for his birthday. I've had mine running for less than a week as well and it's got enough lint and dust on the side panel to make a pair of jeans for a Barbie.









You 922 guys are getting one extra intake screen just so you are aware that's why the increased price.

So see I do shop other places besides newegg.









~Ceadder










wonder if we could paint them so they were black ?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcillig*


wonder if we could paint them so they were black ?


Someone do it and lets see how they work? Would think a very thin spray would work but too much and it will hinder the airflow considerably.


----------



## The_Clothier

Hi Guys, this is my first post. I've just bought a HAF 932 for my first build and I want to use the wheels however I've heard the one's supplied are weak and break easily.

Could anyone tell me where to buy better ones? Would the Lian Li case wheels be any good?


----------



## rcillig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Someone do it and lets see how they work? Would think a very thin spray would work but too much and it will hinder the airflow considerably.


what about like dying it with some RIT DYE ?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Clothier* 
Hi Guys, this is my first post. I've just bought a HAF 932 for my first build and I want to use the wheels however I've heard the one's supplied are weak and break easily.

Could anyone tell me where to buy better ones? Would the Lian Li case wheels be any good?

Not sure where else but for $5 Just buy two sets of them. + ~$7 in shipping


----------



## wermad

its been a damn wild-goose chase looking for xspc radiator screws, their site shows M4, purchased some, they're too thick







, purchased M3, they're too thin







, so went down to good old home depot w/ my rad and oem screws, found 6-32 screws fit nicely, I had a hunch all this time it was going to be sae screws rather than metric. wasted about $30 in useless screws, maybe they will come in handy w/ something else later on. just to warn about xspc rads and the screws if bought in the US. this build is making me


----------



## jmcmtank

Here is one of those filters which was being discussed earlier;








The filter part is a lot less magnetic than the stick on part so you might have trouble using it by itself on an uneven surface. I've bought some magnetic tape which I will experiment with when I can be bothered. Nearly forgot, be careful washing the filter as the element is glued in and the glue comes away when wet.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well it's all in how you plan on treating your system. If you wish to move it constantly around the room looking for the "sweet spot" then imho, I would not use the wheels.

If you'll only move it around occasionally(spring and fall cleanings) then they will work fine. They even have wheel locks built into two of them.

Honestly for what they are, they are quite sturdy. I chose to part with mine since my brother has the same case and swapped them for the feet, since mine is more than likely going to now be up on the desk. Why put wheels on something that expensive and can roll off and go *crash boom*?

For me parting with the stock wheels only made sense. If I want to put my Tower on the floor I can get a set of nice Craftsman casters for $40 to $45 I think was the last price when I checked.

It's all in the eye of the owner and how they intend to use their Tower.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Clothier* 
Hi Guys, this is my first post. I've just bought a HAF 932 for my first build and I want to use the wheels however I've heard the one's supplied are weak and break easily.

Could anyone tell me where to buy better ones? Would the Lian Li case wheels be any good?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh, I read on newegg that the TEC is the problem for the most part. Plugging the primary fan in to a good fan controller may solve that issue though. Cause I think one consumer thought his MoBo was shot when the TEC was the problem. I may wait on mine since it is $130 at newegg and want to make my 1st school refund check stretch a bit.

So that'll drop me to less than $1200 for new parts. Hmmmm might just parlay that to RAM. Too bad there are no ASUS MoBos' with 3 sets of RAM towers. For whatever reason we AMD guys are screwed from getting the most out of our OS, CPU and RAM on AMD boards. Maybe some day MoBo companies will think ahead and put more on ours than on Intel boards. Doubtful, but it's a good dream.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


As you can see on the title it was updated as late as yesterday. V10 is TERRIBLE especially for the price. Big Bulky and under performing compared to heatsinks on the market today...it really doesn't fit well in any category for CPU Coolers (Budget/Performance).

No the window is sitting around in the house as I gave my 590 to my lil bro with the stock window....am still trying to figure out what I could do with that window.


I apologize for the double post guys. Got sidetracked by schoolwork and forgot that I was going to cut and paste this and my reply in my last post. Of course I thought someone would have posted before I got this one in. My bad.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Clothier*


Hi Guys, this is my first post. I've just bought a HAF 932 for my first build and I want to use the wheels however I've heard the one's supplied are weak and break easily.

Could anyone tell me where to buy better ones? Would the Lian Li case wheels be any good?



Lian Li case platform


----------



## arbalest

So here's my finished HAF932!

If you saw my earlier posts, you know what happened to my front bezel. A new one is on the way, and I'm going to have it cured in a CURING OVEN this time! lol

Thanks to my fan controller and the H50, my case is QUIET but moves some SERIOUS AIR!!!


----------



## wermad

^^^The white "HAF" on the black door looks very classy


----------



## arbalest

Thanks! I went with a whole "OEM" kind of look, but little different here and there.


----------



## Tatakai All

Finally got my 932 in and I'm super stoked! Sadly, after all the placement and cable management, it won't start up. Most likely some kind of connection error with my hard drive, cause the HDD LED doesn't light up. Anyway, I'll be working on it tomorrow and post pics of my new awesome case and spacious cleanliness inside.


----------



## cygnus

Got everything together and working first shot, so here go the pics. Sorry for the bad phone quality.



















Add me!


----------



## GrimmLegion

I'm a happy owner of the HAF 922 and this thing is great! Tons of room for fans roomy enough even for all those 13" video card owners out there. Right now I'm running 6 fans in mine not to include the ones on the CPU and video card. x1 200mm front intake fan 2 @stock speed, x2 120 side intake fans @2,800rpm, x2 120mm top outtake fans @2,800rpm and one rear 120 outtake fan @stock speed. When I get back to the states I'm thinking about building an attachment for the bottom that is going to include wheels and a blower fan just for over kill.


----------



## Ceadderman

I like your Corsair CH50-1. You should think about flipping(may be too late) the socket cooler 180 degrees. Cause there's a guy that has the same setup only he has his upside down to prevent cavitation into the pump. So basically all the bubbles rise and are contained in the Radiator.

I'm going to see if when I get mine if I can't mount it under the top panel. If I have to, I guess I could get longer tubes but I don't want mine on the exhaust because Corsair recommends the 120 be an intake and in between the case and Radiator. So If I do that I want it all the way up top.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cygnus* 
Got everything together and working first shot, so here go the pics. Sorry for the bad phone quality.



















Add me!


----------



## cygnus

So you think its important that I flip that then? I would have to take out the mobo, but thats no big deal. I have some mx-3 which I know isn't as good as the stock shin etsu.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am done with my HAF let me know what you guys think


----------



## _REAPER_

If you guys think I should do anything else let me know


----------



## jmcmtank

You could give it a distinctive paint job........


----------



## jmcmtank

Don't mean to spam the thread with pics of my new setup but I got a new camera which actually shows my top window mod.








The Asus P6TD comes with a clear plastic packing piece with the logo stamped into it. I cut it down and stuck it to the back of the top window with gaffer tape. Looks as if it is part of the acrylic. Total cost, excluding mobo, 2 pence or thereabouts!


----------



## nolonger

Awesome HAF 932 you have right there! Your mods look so clean and classy, I wanna be like you when I grow up.


----------



## jmcmtank

What, old and decrepit?







Thanks man.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
If you guys think I should do anything else let me know

You could paint my case for me.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know how important it is, but cavitation is not good for the pump. Something that should be avoided at all costs. With the way yours is set now if you get any bubbles in your system they'll collect at one of the fittings. If you invert the CPU cooler plate that should address that part.

Also if you do take that on I would take the time to 180 it's Rad too.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cygnus* 
So you think its important that I flip that then? I would have to take out the mobo, but thats no big deal. I have some mx-3 which I know isn't as good as the stock shin etsu.


----------



## LiLChris

@ jmcmtank

Nice side panel mod.

I was wondering would 4 fans work with that window?
Also what fans are those?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm going to see if when I get mine if I can't mount it under the top panel. If I have to, I guess I could get longer tubes but I don't want mine on the exhaust because Corsair recommends the 120 be an intake and in between the case and Radiator. So If I do that I want it all the way up top.









~Ceadder










You mean like this?










That worked fine for me but I have since then mounted it in the drive bays since I added different/more fans.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Personally i like the Lamptron Fan Controller FC2 as it controls upto 6 fans and can supply 45w per channel

and with a little work can be modded so that it looks almost stock...










Falloutboy replaced his LEDs in the FC with red ones, so if you are handy with a soldering iron and don't like blue you can mod it further to suit your style


OMG that is AWESOME! I think I know which fan controller im getting now


----------



## Ceadderman

Would that setup interfere with a fan controller if I put it right at the top? I was thinking about sleeving mine with molex sleeve to keep it on the same visual scale as my cables and not visually detract from the important stuff. Like my GPUs.









I'm getting my fan controller at the same time so I'm probably going to mount the controller first and then mount the Radiator behind it. My only concern in that configuration is if it gets enough air flow there since the 230mm fan is set to exhaust and that spot is 3/4th covered by the chassis and top plate.









Thanks for letting me know I can do it.

So Monday school starts again. From there I should have my stuff in about a month or less.









I may keep the HAF, but CM and I are finished. No more of my dollars to them. At least I can get 200mm fans from someone else. It's sad that they ruined what should have been a great experience for me. Oh well, I shouldn't have been so naive going in to begin with.









Thanks for the use of your pic. Because you posted it I've gotten a great idea. Not only am I probably going to sleeve it but I've got access to the same type of tubing so, I'm going to extend the length and "cable manage" it behind the MoBo tray. Does the cooler come prefilled and is there an access port to top it off if necessary?

+Rep for the use of your pic and your input.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


You mean like this?










That worked fine for me but I have since then mounted it in the drive bays since I added different/more fans.


----------



## rogueblade

What's the easiest way to access the front panel fan for cleaning?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
@ jmcmtank

Nice side panel mod.

I was wondering would 4 fans work with that window?
Also what fans are those?

Probably but I went from 4-2 on purpose as I thought things were a bit crowded on the original window. The fans are Xigmatek 120mm running at 5v and the LEDs are cut. There is a bank of hi-brite white LEDs on the mobo which, unfortunately, are in line with the fans which were meant to be as translucent as possible. I've got a spare bit of acrylic and as soon as I can get hold of a 137mm holesaw I will try 2X140mm Xigmatek, which was the original plan btw.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
What's the easiest way to access the front panel fan for cleaning?

Either pull off the front panel with the CM logo and vacuum through the stamped holes or unscrew the fan from the same location and remove it.


----------



## wermad

Well got my ek block but it was the wrong one







, i was able to screw the block to the pcb, but the chipset block (black thingy) was not compatible, i got a sapphire and it has a different reference design (i wanted the acrylic/copper to match my ek 4870x2 block). with a little sanding block went on ok, i put the stock heat sink over the chipsets, I found the right heatsink from ek, but their shipping is outrageous , $100 us dollars for the most economical, might be a site error, as i was only charged $20 for shipping the block, i emailed them to double check if shipping was as stated for a $15 item. ne ways, got the anti kink on and clamps, changed the 24pin extension to an pre sleeved one (last pic). im tired, im turning in early




































^^^ pre sleeved NZXT 24 pin 12" extension.


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys, haven't been here a while, but guess what!?

Its time to paint my HAF







, SPLEE. Painting begins tomorrow, I'm prepping now. The theme will be black on the inside with red grilles in the front, but the 5.25" grilles will stay black.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmmm sounds good, but sure you don't wish to paint the 5 and a quarter grills too?









Would look hella sweet that way.

I need to find the LE HAF face plates so I can go Bizarro.









It's too bad nobody would part with their LE face gear.










~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Hey guys, haven't been here a while, but guess what!?

Its time to paint my HAF







, SPLEE. Painting begins tomorrow, I'm prepping now. The theme will be black on the inside with red grilles in the front, but the 5.25" grilles will stay black.


----------



## cs_maan

Ok maybe I'll paint the 5.25's too lol, you convinced m.


----------



## doat

I am thinking of switching my yate loons on my radiator to intake instead of exhaust so it will be, front fan, side fan, and top fans as intake and the 1 rear 140mm exhaust fan. I think i will get better temps that way so the radiator fans suck in cold air instead of exhausting air from inside the case.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Hey guys, haven't been here a while, but guess what!?

Its time to paint my HAF







, SPLEE. Painting begins tomorrow, I'm prepping now. The theme will be black on the inside with red grilles in the front, but the 5.25" grilles will stay black.

here's mine, cherry red gloss. leek test soon, pwring on the pumps only for a few hrs using my other desktop


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
here's mine, cherry red gloss. leek test soon, pwring on the pumps only for a few hrs using my other desktop










OOO







, that looks really good I like it, definitely going to do that, maybe with a darker red though. I want it to match my 5770 when I get it haha.

Off Topic: There was just a green flash outside my window....***.


----------



## _REAPER_

any suggestions


----------



## greg1184

I am part of this wonderful club. I have no elaborate mods, but the case is still awesome.


----------



## wermad

Leek







!!! 2nd pumps line was not pushed in all the way into the res outlet, retesting now...haha bleeded air by just rocking the case back and forth and left and right, tapped lines too







just in case.

other than burgandy, the store had only cherry red gloss, turned out great imho, did my psu and mobo tray too, matches uv red coolant im pouring right now.


----------



## Maximous

Im wondering if somebody here have a 360 rad or even 480 rad inside theire 932 case?

If so, wonna share some pics







?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Im wondering if somebody here have a 360 rad or even 480 rad inside theire 932 case?

If so, wonna share some pics







?

Best pic i have so far other than the clearer pic with my knee in it lol. I currently only have two fans on it but soon i will get three ultra kaze 3Ks on it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Im wondering if somebody here have a 360 rad or even 480 rad inside theire 932 case?

If so, wonna share some pics







?

got a xspc rs 360 on top (no biggie for the 932) and another custom mounted on the front (lots of cutting and space sacrifices)...im leek testing atm, so far its good







here are some pics, enjoy:


----------



## Maximous

But dont the rad stick inside/underneath the top so the airflow is minimal or am i wrong? I have the 932 my self but it seemed that it wouldnt be room for a 360 rad with same airflow as a 240 rad


----------



## doat

Seems to be the same to me but i am thinking it would be better if i switch the fans around and have the top as intake and rear exhaust, i think that would help keep the radiator cool.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
But dont the rad stick inside/underneath the top so the airflow is minimal or am i wrong? I have the 932 my self but it seemed that it wouldnt be room for a 360 rad with same airflow as a 240 rad


----------



## doat

Oh yea that too lol, the top panel has vent holes for the third fan under the top panel so it won't restrict airflow as much.


----------



## Maximous

Hehe. Thats right. Didnt remember that. 
Thnx guys


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Reaper, did I count right? Do you have a 12 plug daisy chain goin on in there?

I don't have a whole lot of suggestions, but one. You might look at a couple sunbeam fan controllers. Not the ones that go in a drive bay. The kind that have room for 4 3-4 pin plugs. Gotta cut down on the clutter and you should have a cable with 3 curl 4 pin plugs. I would run them under the CC controller and plug the single cable in each of them and then run the cables accordingly.

Just a thought. I'm not sure but I think they make them with or without LEDs'.

Otherwise it looks pretty decent.

I want to run saddles but the damn things require tape unless I can figure out a way to mount them to the back of the ATX tray w/o using the double sided tape. I put alot of effort into spraying the interior of my case. I don't want to end up tearing it up cause I have to change a part or a cable. And I don't want to use zip ties either. Well unless they're velcro.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


any suggestions


----------



## _REAPER_

I have a double rad mounted in the front and do not have any space open for a fan controller. I have one 360 RAD on the top and one 2 inch double rad in the front.. I am waiting on a res right now and will soon post those pics


----------



## jmcmtank

I think he means *this* sort of fan port. I use one I picked up in a UK shop, not the best design as the power comes in at 90 degrees and I had to mod it to give me more 12v lines, however it is a great space saver.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *venom55520* 
sign me up, i just ordered a 922










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cygnus* 
Got everything together and working first shot, so here go the pics. Sorry for the bad phone quality.

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...3-20075744.jpg

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...3-20075658.jpg

Add me!









Both added. *Don't panic if I've missed you either. I was away for 3 days over the weekend and I have 8 pages to catch up on and it just ain't happening now.







I'm up to page 529.







*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Personally i like the Lamptron Fan Controller FC2 as it controls upto 6 fans and can supply 45w per channel










and with a little work can be modded so that it looks almost stock...










Falloutboy replaced his LEDs in the FC with red ones, so if you are handy with a soldering iron and don't like blue you can mod it further to suit your style

I know I'm a bit late in doing so but I've gotta say once again... beautiful. Maybe I should have put that much effort into mine. That really is pro stuff!


----------



## iCeMaN57

Here is my HAF. Just crappy cell pics for now since my camera is MIA since the remodel


----------



## jrkopropo

Hi guys, is it possible to paint the interior of the haf 932 without taking it apart? It would be much appreciated if anyone could share some pics.


----------



## jmcmtank

You can as long as you remove all the plastic fittings and mask off any part that is "outside" the case. Reason being the doors and top/bottom have a textured finish that you won't be able to replicate. This is a pic from yonks ago where I've already done the primer-ignore the missing drive bays+the ashtray for that matter.


----------



## folk-it-up

count me in, i got the haf 932
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...198d5b42cb.jpg


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrkopropo* 
Hi guys, is it possible to paint the interior of the haf 932 without taking it apart? It would be much appreciated if anyone could share some pics.

As tank said just make sure to tape off everything you don't want to get paint on, especially the exterior because you probably won't be able to get the same finish if you mess up.

This is exactly what I'm doing because I don't have the time to derivet and re-rivet everything lol.


----------



## rogueblade

count me in:
Someone want to come over and manage my cables for me lol. Dunno if it's even possible with the white plastic cuffs around them. They might need cutting off...


----------



## smrtmilne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Added and I linked your name to your pics. Seeing the front of that case with the blue kinda makes me want to do a blue build.










why thanks, i thought it looked awsome. I got some new parts and pics too.

got rid of that stock heat sink and finally got all 4 leds in the top fan


and i did a little gpu cooling mod


----------



## CULLEN

Count me in! Got one holding my AMD setup! ;D


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smrtmilne*


why thanks, i thought it looked awsome. I got some new parts and pics too.

got rid of that stock heat sink and finally got all 4 leds in the top fan


and i did a little gpu cooling mod



Do you get cooler CPU temps having your cooler facing up/down instead of left/right? I keep trying to find out around these forums and no one really seems to care about its orientation


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


count me in:
Someone want to come over and manage my cables for me lol. Dunno if it's even possible with the white plastic cuffs around them. They might need cutting off...
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...h/DSCN0767.jpg


It's quite neat actually but totally not stealth! 
Disconnect all the PSU cables from the board-cut the cable ties-and feed them out the back through the large hole at the bottom of the tray. Unused ones can just be stuck onto the back of the mobo tray. Feed the required PSU cables back through into the front via the hole nearest the actual connection so the least amount shows. (Same effect as your 12v coming in at the top).
Front panel cables should enter via the large hole at the bottom where your PSU cables exited, you can route them on the back so they are invisible from the front until this point. 
Don't use mobo fan headers if you want a clean look; fire the fan cables out the back, rotating the fan if necessary to hide the path. 
SATA/power for the drive bays can come in the side by bending in the metal tabs on the side of the drive bay below/above the device. 
The door power cable will fit under the front fan and out to the back and is then invisible.
Sit on case to get the side door back on!


----------



## jrkopropo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You can as long as you remove all the plastic fittings and mask off any part that is "outside" the case. Reason being the doors and top/bottom have a textured finish that you won't be able to replicate. This is a pic from yonks ago where I've already done the primer-ignore the missing drive bays+the ashtray for that matter.










Thanks for the info and pic! Can't wait to get my 932 and paint it!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
count me in:
Someone want to come over and manage my cables for me lol. Dunno if it's even possible with the white plastic cuffs around them. They might need cutting off...









Here's the back of what my case looks like, notice that I routed the PSU cables behind the mobo tray.










And here is the front:









The picture of the back is older than the picture of the front, but this is just to give you an idea of how you should plan it out.


----------



## smrtmilne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Do you get cooler CPU temps having your cooler facing up/down instead of left/right? I keep trying to find out around these forums and no one really seems to care about its orientation


I didn't try it the other way, it has more space to exhaust when it is pointing up, as to the back fan doesn't align with it if i rotated it. I think it doesn't really make that much of a difference, there are a couple coolers that i can't think of right now that have a slight advantage exhausting up instead of back.


----------



## wermad

Powered on the yate loons,







they're very quite, pumps are humming louder than all 11 + stock 230mm fan. Questioning my fan controller







: ...nah, Ill keep it and use it







. more pics, got the pumps and fans as parasites to wife's desktop. looks great so far, 2nd leek test, should be ready to pwr on system soon.


----------



## jmcmtank

Nice to see you also have shares in the paper towel industry, I use loads! Don't think I've ever seen red fans like that before, very nice.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Nice to see you also have shares in the paper towel industry, I use loads! Don't think I've ever seen red fans like that before, very nice.










Thanks, i have two rolls for the inevitable (knock on wood), had two leaks so far, good thing system is not pwrd on, first leak was one of the tubes from the res to pump was leaking, didnt notice it was not pushed in all the way into the fitting, solved, paper towels doing their job







. 2nd leak vga block leaked from one of the plug fittings, per ek "dont use tools", well just used an adjustable wrench and give it a few turns, solved, paper towels saved disassembling to clean leak,







, still bleeding air, should be done soon, fans are Yate Loons medium, far better led lighting & noise than SilenX (they have been sold already







), and cheaper too! thanks again for your feedback, makes it worth it when others appreciate it and/or get inspired to build their own rig.


----------



## jmcmtank

Two things I've found about fittings; use EK barbs with EK blocks and failing that use short thread barbs.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Two things I've found about fittings; use EK barbs with EK blocks and failing that use short thread barbs.


these were the stock plugs w/ long threads where you have to use the spacer w/ o-ring to short the threads on the copper side. a few gentle turns and it has not leaked for hours, thanks again


----------



## Defiler

Just ordered my 922 from Newegg. $99 shipped with $10 MIR. Plan on doing custom paint, window MOD, and eSATA dock MOD. I'll get a thread going of the worklog as soon as I get it in and started.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes you can paint it w/o taking it apart. It's a bit harder but all you need to do is take everything off the chassis(EVERYTHING) and then make sure to rough up where you plan to paint with a piece of 200 grit emery cloth. This gives the paint a surface it can adhere to and makes it less likely to scratch or flake off.

Also when you paint, be sure to spray in single pass technique. Meaning that instead of holding the button down and spraying back and forth in one motion, you spray left to right let go of the button on the end of the pass and then repeat as necessary. I have a photo album showing before and after pics in my sig. So you can see the case broken down to it's base form and what it looks like after paint and back together.









I'm not done yet but it was a start and it turned out really nice considering that I didn't go after the rivets and tear it apart.









Oh should point out that you don't NEED to primer. The case already has primer inside it. Scratching it up takes advantage of what the factory boys have already done for you. Don't take it all the way down to bare metal and you should be fine. If you have scratches that reach metal it's not a problem as the new finish will fill the voids and create a stronger bond with the surface paint. IF you for some reason should get paint on the original outer finish? Don't sweat it. You can pick up a can of a 3m brand tar, paint and sap remover from any auto parts house in your neighborhood. I can't think of the name off the top of my head, but they SHOULD know what you want when you ask. Just make sure not to let it go for a prolonged period of time or the paint will become one with the finish. Still, make certain to paper and tape the areas not being painted and don't get paint on the acrylic window. The 3M stuff would fog it in a heartbeat.









Sorry guys working on the blog. Should have it up sometime this evening.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrkopropo* 
Hi guys, is it possible to paint the interior of the haf 932 without taking it apart? It would be much appreciated if anyone could share some pics.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
any suggestions

Cable sleeving is all I think it needs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
count me in, i got the haf 932
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...198d5b42cb.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
count me in:
Someone want to come over and manage my cables for me lol. Dunno if it's even possible with the white plastic cuffs around them. They might need cutting off...
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...h/DSCN0767.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Count me in! Got one holding my AMD setup! ;D

All added. Cullen, I just guessed you had a 932?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Powered on the yate loons,







they're very quite, pumps are humming louder than all 11 + stock 230mm fan. Questioning my fan controller







: ...nah, Ill keep it and use it







. more pics, got the pumps and fans as parasites to wife's desktop. looks great so far, 2nd leek test, should be ready to pwr on system soon.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat.../DSCN04812.JPG

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat.../DSCN04822.JPG

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat.../DSCN04831.JPG

Did you put any sound dampening foam under your pumps cause they would make more noise without it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Nice to see you also have shares in the paper towel industry, I use loads! Don't think I've ever seen red fans like that before, very nice.









I used a whole role doing mine.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 

Did you put any sound dampening foam under your pumps cause they would make more noise without it.

I used a whole role doing mine.










yup, added some more too, shutting either one reduces it, but you can hear it, once i have the door closed, shouldn't be that annoying,


----------



## timg555

I have the Haf 932 Ati Fusion edition


----------



## wermad

big leak, my fault, left the fill port line dangling, all is well after using a hair dryer, typing from my rig right now, still installing drivers for mobo and gfx,


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
OMG that is AWESOME! I think I know which fan controller im getting now









Thanks. I would still recommend reading up on them just to make sure as i have heard that they can sometimes make fans a bit noisy. It hasn't to mine so i still give it the thumbs up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I know I'm a bit late in doing so but I've gotta say once again... beautiful. Maybe I should have put that much effort into mine. That really is pro stuff!









Thanks heaps fallout....you still could i guess. Weren't you saying the other week that your a bit bored now that you have finished all the stuff you wanted to on April????


----------



## wayn01

Did not get around buying a HAF932 case yet, hopefully this weekend so I can build over Easter.
Another question.
On my CM690 the power supply is very close to one of my video cards and covers the fan of the card.
I'm thinking on the HAF932 if I mount the power supply in the top position (p/s fan up or down) that would free up the area around the video card and may help lower temperatures.
For reference playing Metro 2033 and my graphic cards reach 85c at 90% fan speed and my CPU gets up to about 65c, but the fan noise at 90% drives me "crazy" (I'm using Riva tuner to control the fans).
Anybody done this or does it not make a difference with the p/s on the bottom?
I know I would "loose" the 230mm top fan but I could replace it with one or two 120mm fans.
Once I can get a cooler for the video cards (Coolit Omni or Scythe Setsugen 2) then I would move the power supply down so I could mount the Coolit 240mm rad in the top or leave the p/s in the top position if I buy the Scythe coolers.
Lastly I was thinking of painting the inside of the case black but after reading problems with removing the 5.25" bay retaing clips and re-reviting the case I'll leave the inside unpainted.


----------



## wermad

what a nightmare!!! after many crazy leaks, finally got 2nd gfx card in the loop, stubby fittings w/ short line did not work, had to rethink the wheel on this one, plus gpu 1 on 4870x2 was a bit hotter than gpu #2 since coolant flow through #2 first, now flows through 4870x2 gpu #1 > gpu#2 > 4870 (gpu#3) . looks even more congested. Crossfire worked instantly, thank you ati/amd, now running nice @ 36C for gpu#1, 35C for both gpu #2 & 3. my 940 is running @ 35C (still have yet to oc), pumps still a bit noisy, added foam padding and tied down w/ zip/cable ties, quelled a bit, should not be too obvious when the door and the last four yates are in drive,



















new gpu tri-







fire loop set up, those stubby fittings w/ tubing was not working, hat to rethink this one, lucky i had extra tubing,


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow I thought Floppies were phased out by now.









You certainly don't have alot of room to play with do you.

Well you could run fan up(If you aren't already) from your PSU that should help alot more than you would think since the fan is set to exhaust not intake. I run fan up with mine. But I'm also running an AMD board that only has 2 PCI-E slots.









I would have suggested a PCI slot fan but you don't even have a slot space in between PCI-E2 and PCI-E3. So that's out. Your only bet with the PSU oriented South is to go H2o. But you could put a high flow 120 on the bottom of your case set to intake and that might possibly do better. As well as if you haven't done so you could also run 4 120s' in the door. That right there should make a heck of a difference in cooling. You wouldn't even have to move your PSU so you could keep your 230mm up top. I mean you are talking about adding 2 fans up there anyway. You might as well take one and stick it on the bottom below your GPU anyway. Right?









Hope this helps. I may not be an Intel guy but...









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wayn01* 
Did not get around buying a HAF932 case yet, hopefully this weekend so I can build over Easter.
Another question.
On my CM690 the power supply is very close to one of my video cards and covers the fan of the card.
I'm thinking on the HAF932 if I mount the power supply in the top position (p/s fan up or down) that would free up the area around the video card and may help lower temperatures.
For reference playing Metro 2033 and my graphic cards reach 85c at 90% fan speed and my CPU gets up to about 65c, but the fan noise at 90% drives me "crazy" (I'm using Riva tuner to control the fans).
Anybody done this or does it not make a difference with the p/s on the bottom?
I know I would "loose" the 230mm top fan but I could replace it with one or two 120mm fans.
Once I can get a cooler for the video cards (Coolit Omni or Scythe Setsugen 2) then I would move the power supply down so I could mount the Coolit 240mm rad in the top or leave the p/s in the top position if I buy the Scythe coolers.
Lastly I was thinking of painting the inside of the case black but after reading problems with removing the 5.25" bay retaing clips and re-reviting the case I'll leave the inside unpainted.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wayn01* 
Did not get around buying a HAF932 case yet, hopefully this weekend so I can build over Easter.
.....
Lastly I was thinking of painting the inside of the case black but after reading *problems with removing the 5.25" bay retaing clips* and re-reviting the case I'll leave the inside unpainted.

It is easy to remove and replace the clips;








Slide clip to the left, it will halt on the yellow-circled bump. Either lift the edge of the clip over the bump or use a screwdriver. The clip will then slide left until it is free of the red retaining tabs. Catch the two springs and the clip. To replace just do everything in reverse, initially positioning the clip to the left then sliding it to the right.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup extremely easy to remove the clips. Though I would suggest to have a ziploc bag handy right from the get go cause the springs can get lost quickly. I know, cuz I almost lost 3 of them.









~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
It is easy to remove and replace the clips;








Slide clip to the left, it will halt on the yellow-circled bump. Either lift the edge of the clip over the bump or use a screwdriver. The clip will then slide left until it is free of the red retaining tabs. Catch the two springs and the clip. To replace just do everything in reverse, initially positioning the clip to the left then sliding it to the right.


----------



## Mokolodi1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup extremely easy to remove the clips. Though I would suggest to have a ziploc bag handy right from the get go cause the springs can get lost quickly. I know, cuz I almost lost 3 of them.









~Ceadder










oh well, I went for the strenuous way- using plires to get the clips to unhook... oops


----------



## kcuestag

Hey,

Wanted to show you new pictures with the new green fans, new monitor ( Acer H233H ), new chair ( Finally! ) , the HD5970 Oc and a Corsair H50:









What do you think?


----------



## jmcmtank

Been having trouble with this Nikon getting the white balance right; still a touch blue at the top and I haven't managed to completely mask the mobo LEDs but here goes.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hey,

Wanted to show you new pictures with the new green fans, new monitor ( Acer H233H ), new chair ( Finally! ) , the HD5970 Oc and a Corsair H50:

What do you think?










Looks a bit like an Nvidia edition HAF....sorry!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Looks a bit like an Nvidia edition HAF....sorry!




















Well I love those green fans and makes the case look way better in my opinion so... ^^

I didn't try full red tho, might try some day.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hey,

Wanted to show you new pictures with the new green fans, new monitor ( Acer H233H ), new chair ( Finally! ) , the HD5970 Oc and a Corsair H50:









What do you think?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Been having trouble with this Nikon getting the white balance right; still a touch blue at the top and I haven't managed to completely mask the mobo LEDs but here goes.


















Both of those just made me


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mokolodi1*


oh well, I went for the strenuous way- using plires to get the clips to unhook... oops










I'm in the same club as you man. Scratched them up a bit as well.







Still happy with the results of the painting. Didn't go over the top, and I still think it looks damn good.







(Rocking out to Zeppelin before.)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Both of those just made me










Thanks









I wanted to somehow install the 2 lower filters inside but I have no space and it would touch the fan so I have no other way to install "filters" ( Those are homemade and work like a charm ) in those 4 side fans, although only the 2 lower ones need filters, the 2 green ones dont get dust.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks










I wanted to somehow install the 2 lower filters inside but I have no space and it would touch the fan so I have no other way to install "filters" ( Those are homemade and work like a charm ) in those 4 side fans, although only the 2 lower ones need filters, the 2 green ones dont get dust.


Homemade out of what?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Homemade out of what?


Well by "homemade" I mean they aren't specific for fans, my dad found this material @ a super market, I think they're filters for vacum cleaners, im not sure







But they work perfectly, altho doesnt make my case look too good, but I don't really care since i dont like at it while gaming, I rather have them on to filter dust than clean the pc every week xD.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well by "homemade" I mean they aren't specific for fans, my dad found this material @ a super market, I think they're filters for vacum cleaners, im not sure







But they work perfectly, altho doesnt make my case look too good, but I don't really care since i dont like at it while gaming, I rather have them on to filter dust than clean the pc every week xD.


lol yea so would I!, that's why I was asking what they are! I've been thinking of trying panty hose


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


lol yea so would I!, that's why I was asking what they are! I've been thinking of trying panty hose


People might think its stupid, but if you don't mind while gaming, use a simple napkin and put it at the intake fans so it gets stuck at the case while Pc is on, you might think its stupid, but it's free ( You should have many at home







), and it works as good as any other filter, that's what I do for the bottom fan I have near the PSU, I have a napkin under my case, and trust me, it does filter ****loads of dust 

Off to sleep, gn!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


People might think its stupid, but if you don't mind while gaming, use a simple napkin and put it at the intake fans so it gets stuck at the case while Pc is on, you might think its stupid, but it's free ( You should have many at home







), and it works as good as any other filter, that's what I do for the bottom fan I have near the PSU, I have a napkin under my case, and trust me, it does filter ****loads of dust 

Off to sleep, gn!


Cool, btw do you find the intake fan in front of the PSU at the bottom of the case is much help to cpu/ambient temps?


----------



## coldroll

I have a cooler master HAF 932, can you add me?


----------



## wermad

used some inexpensive fan filters, just fired it up, dont know yet how effective they'll be, paper napkins/towels is an interesting take,


----------



## banging34hzs

please add me to club my 922 is being shiped by newegg soon, got mine for 89.98 caught free shiping and had some discountcodes XD


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
It is easy to remove and replace the clips;








Slide clip to the left, it will halt on the yellow-circled bump. Either lift the edge of the clip over the bump or use a screwdriver. The clip will then slide left until it is free of the red retaining tabs. Catch the two springs and the clip. To replace just do everything in reverse, initially positioning the clip to the left then sliding it to the right.

Wow this is a lot easier than what I tried to do earlier today LOL.....ooops I tried to brute force it in there, ended up scratching the paint...BUT no problem because when the clip is on, the scratch is invisible lol. I also had to brute force my hard drive caddies into the cage as well, no scratching happened but getting them out will be a tough challenge.

I'm going to try the sliding method in a few days when the paint is cured lol so I don't scratch anything else.


----------



## rcillig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
used some inexpensive fan filters, just fired it up, dont know yet how effective they'll be, paper napkins/towels is an interesting take,


















what model of red fans you got in their? They look pretty nice.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcillig* 
what model of red fans you got in their? They look pretty nice.

Yate Loon, medium speed, very quiet, I have eleven 120, one 140, and the stock haf 230 led fan, and they look awsome compared to the SilenX i ditched, real winner for these Yate Loons in my book


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
Cool, btw do you find the intake fan in front of the PSU at the bottom of the case is much help to cpu/ambient temps?

To be honest, no.









But hey I had a spare fan, it does help to the GPU though since it's giving air straigth to it's fan.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
Cool, btw do you find the intake fan in front of the PSU at the bottom of the case is much help to cpu/ambient temps?

I found that it didn't change anything at all, I had one at the bottom with a shroud to reduce noise. It did absolutely nothing for the GPU or anything so I went back to having the big red side fan.

It was a High Speed Yate Loon just and FYI so that's my experience with the bottom fan, ended up taking it off because it was annoying to look at on top of not being helpful.


----------



## wermad

removed fan filters from fans on rads, dropped temp 3-4C on cpu and all three gpu,







heat


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldroll* 
I have a cooler master HAF 932, can you add me?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *banging34hzs* 
please add me to club my 922 is being shiped by newegg soon, got mine for 89.98 caught free shiping and had some discountcodes XD

Do I have to... oh alright then.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Here are a few from my last update. More to come!


----------



## jmcmtank

You need to show us how you did your HAF-X mod on the HD rack.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
You need to show us how you did your HAF-X mod on the HD rack.

All I did was hack 3 out of 5 HDD bays out. With only 2 drives in there its still rigid enough that they dont fall out. Not like the PC moves much in the first place.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Took some more photos of my window mod







...try not to comment on my cable management


















Oh I am envy!


----------



## paleblue

Great thread (still reading it)

Sign me up!http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

Had a little time as my PSU I ordered is out of stock so I decided to do a little painting.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Great thread (still reading it)

Sign me up!http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

Had a little time as my PSU I ordered is out of stock so I decided to do a little painting.

very nice and unique color selection, aqua blue?


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
very nice and unique color selection, aqua blue?

It's a metallic car paint quite close to Subaru blue. Should match the blue of the mobo (and the corsair hx1000 if it ever arrives!) There's $50 of paint there what with the primer and it scratches quite easily. I sure wish Cooler master would supply it all painted inside. They could charge another $20 and everyone would be happy.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
Here are a few from my last update. More to come!









Nice work on the wire management looks sweet.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
It's a metallic car paint quite close to Subaru blue. Should match the blue of the mobo (and the corsair hx1000 if it ever arrives!) There's $50 of paint there what with the primer and it scratches quite easily. I sure wish Cooler master would supply it all painted inside. They could charge another $20 and everyone would be happy.

Subaru Rally Blue is a very attractive blue, If i had a subie (Sti of course) it would be rally blue


----------



## doat

I tried routing my cables like that and it ended up being a mess, a neater mess than before.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I tried routing my cables like that and it ended up being a mess, a neater mess than before.

LOL i did the same too, ran it round the back then *lots of swearing here* IT DIDNT REACH haha


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
LOL i did the same too, ran it round the back then *lots of swearing here* IT DIDNT REACH haha









Well my cables are long enough it is just that i can't really connect the molex connectors while getting it neat.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Damn you FEAR!! I noticed the link in your sig to Blackout and clicked it expecting a lovely new build log but instead only got a pic.







Hows the project coming along?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Great thread (still reading it)

Sign me up!http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

Had a little time as my PSU I ordered is out of stock so I decided to do a little painting.

You are signed up! Nice work on the paint also.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Damn you FEAR!! I noticed the link in your sig to Blackout and clicked it expecting a lovely new build log but instead only got a pic.







Hows the project coming along?

haha yeah no build log yet, will do one this holidays when i start painting the case







and pretty slow lol







, what about you, when you starting the rebuild?


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^ You shouldn't ask questions like that.







Theres not much stopping me from starting it. I have it pretty well all planned out and I know all the parts I'll need. Spent most of last night searching for best prices. Good thing voting for MOTM finally started or I might have started dismantling April before shed even won







(tis hoping). Still, must... hold... off... a little longer.

Still looking forward to seeing your project though. (Insert some funny joke here about having a blackout while modding or picture taking it).


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
^^ You shouldn't ask questions like that.







Theres not much stopping me from starting it. I have it pretty well all planned out and I know all the parts I'll need. Spent most of last night searching for best prices. Good thing voting for MOTM finally started or I might have started dismantling April before shed even won







(tis hoping). Still, must... hold... off... a little longer.

Still looking forward to seeing your project though. (Insert some funny joke here about having a blackout while modding or picture taking it).









you should have a good shot for MOTM this time round *fingers crossed*

haha im looking forward to it as well







(lol i wont blackout







*hopefully* haha, i will remember to wear a mask when painting, now i really hope i get the paint on the case







i never was any good at painting, usually there is more paint on me than what im painting







)


----------



## arbalest

FEAR.,

You should put a phase unit in your case!!! Your mobo is so tiny, you could definitely work that in there









That would win MOTM hands down!


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
^^ You shouldn't ask questions like that.







Theres not much stopping me from starting it. I have it pretty well all planned out and I know all the parts I'll need. Spent most of last night searching for best prices. Good thing voting for MOTM finally started or I might have started dismantling April before shed even won







(tis hoping). Still, must... hold... off... a little longer.

Still looking forward to seeing your project though. (Insert some funny joke here about having a blackout while modding or picture taking it).


















Hey can you add me? I have the HAF 922 and love it.









Link to my pictures:
http://www.overclock.net/8813792-post5313.html


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
FEAR.,

You should put a phase unit in your case!!! Your mobo is so tiny, you could definitely work that in there









That would win MOTM hands down!

Haha yeah i really need a new mobo it doesnt look right in the HAF

Hahaha that would be cool


----------



## FalloutBoy

Man I just had some fun chasing a little brown snake through our shed. Little bastard evaded me twice and I still missed him. Now I have to put the shed back in order with no trophy to leave on the ants nest.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
you should have a good shot for MOTM this time round *fingers crossed*

haha im looking forward to it as well







(lol i wont blackout







*hopefully* haha, i will remember to wear a mask when painting, now i really hope i get the paint on the case







i never was any good at painting, usually there is more paint on me than what im painting







)

Sounds like me hehe. I still get paint splatter on me but hell, least the case looks good nowadays.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *greg1184* 








Hey can you add me? I have the HAF 922 and love it.









Link to my pictures:
http://www.overclock.net/8813792-post5313.html

Added and welcome!


----------



## Antihista

Would it be a bother to add me?

Currently I am working on 2 932's


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Antihista* 
Would it be a bother to add me?

Currently I am working on 2 932's









I can't believe you'd ask me that... I mean what do you think this is... some form of online HAF club... come on... the least you could have done was offer a free back massage or something.









Added. So whats the story? Why 2 HAFs?

Also added *dvnczyk*. Sorry I didn't add you earlier, I only just saw your email.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Man I just had some fun chasing a little brown snake through our shed. Little bastard evaded me twice and I still missed him. Now I have to put the shed back in order with no trophy to leave on the ants nest.

















LOL







, lucky we dont get snakes here in NZ







, we just get alot of white tails and bunnies


----------



## Antihista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 







I can't believe you'd ask me that... I mean what do you think this is... some form of online HAF club... come on... the least you could have done was offer a free back massage or something.









Added. So whats the story? Why 2 HAFs?


Good question I am working on 1 for myself, its going to be kinda all solid satin black. and the second i am building for a friend (who lives 500 miles from me) in Miami gloss black, blue rack's and purple uv paint.


----------



## Blameless

Took a while, but here's a picture:









Case is nice and roomy.


----------



## coldroll

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Defiler

Just got my case...and it was damaged in shipment. Grrrrr. Newegg RMAs rock though. Should have a new case next week. Good thing I don't have all my parts yet for my new build.


----------



## Jingiko

hey guys! I own two HAF932s







still in the process of modding them. Its on hold until I finish my 800D :X but may I join the club?







pretty pleaseee!


----------



## Whimsical Kite

add me on there, got my 932 with dust filters 8)


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coldroll*


Thanks for adding me!


No worries!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jingiko*


hey guys! I own two HAF932s







still in the process of modding them. Its on hold until I finish my 800D :X but may I join the club?







pretty pleaseee!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whimsical Kite*


add me on there, got my 932 with dust filters 8)


Both added. That was easy.









*wermad*, looking forward to seeing the finished pics of your build. Its looking oh so impressive.


----------



## Soulicro

Hey all, I'm building a new rig and would like to go with the HAF932. One question - which is the better option? switching out the big fans for multiple smaller fans or keeping the stock?

Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Doesn't much matter. If you have the dough and wish to change out to the 4x configuration you can. I've heard some that say the 4x actually runs 2-3c hotter. Not sure if it's true, but that's been said.

If you do have the dough and you do wish to run the 4x, I would suggest the Yate Loons as they seem to be the favored 120mm fan.

Since I am going to be installing a self contained H2o CPU cooler, I decided just to leave the stock fan alone. 110 CFM should be more than plenty when combined with crossflow from the front intake fan.

Alot of it is really based on what you think is better with trial and error. So long as your CPU is hovering around 50c you should be fine.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulicro*


Hey all, I'm building a new rig and would like to go with the HAF932. One question - which is the better option? switching out the big fans for multiple smaller fans or keeping the stock?

Thanks!


----------



## rickyman0319

for everyone that has this case, i want to know where do you put the 120x3 radiator?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


Re-Designed my old HAF club header... pls replace




























Well no one disagreed and I like them so I changed them over. +rep for the effort.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulicro*


Hey all, I'm building a new rig and would like to go with the HAF932. One question - which is the better option? switching out the big fans for multiple smaller fans or keeping the stock?

Thanks!


There is no better option, just what you prefer. Multiple 120mm fans will probably push more air but will be louder. The big 230mm stock fan might not push as mush air but it is alot quiter. That just a general idea.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


for everyone that has this case, i want to know where do you put the 120x3 radiator?


95% of everyone puts the 360 rad (120x3) in the top of the case with the mounting holes that are already up there. Thats what I did. Theres a link to lots of those pics is in my sig.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Been having trouble with this Nikon getting the white balance right; still a touch blue at the top and I haven't managed to completely mask the mobo LEDs but here goes.


















that is just pure awesomeness!!! made my haf cry


----------



## rickyman0319

can i put the 3x120 rad outside of the top case or not?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


can i put the 3x120 rad outside of the top case or not?


If you really wanted to but why when there is so much room up the top inside the case? Its easier putting it inside the case too.


----------



## rickyman0319

Exactly how many radiator can i put around the case and inside the case?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Most people just have a 360 on the roof because it doesnt require mods.
A few of us have a 360 on the roof and a 240 on the floor in front of the PSU. This DOES require some mods though.


----------



## Nhb93

You can alternatively stack a 360 vertical inside the case up against the drive bays. I can't remember who has it, but it did fit. No mods as well to my knowledge.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Doesn't much matter. If you have the dough and wish to change out to the 4x configuration you can. I've heard some that say the 4x actually runs 2-3c hotter. Not sure if it's true, but that's been said.

If you do have the dough and you do wish to run the 4x, I would suggest the Yate Loons as they seem to be the favored 120mm fan.

Since I am going to be installing a self contained H2o CPU cooler, I decided just to leave the stock fan alone. 110 CFM should be more than plenty when combined with crossflow from the front intake fan.

Alot of it is really based on what you think is better with trial and error. So long as your CPU is hovering around 50c you should be fine.

~Ceadder










Well it depends on the fan you are using.

For the front of the case I took out my 230mm fan and put in 2 120mm cm sickle flow green fans. and my hhd temps dropped from 40 to 30.
I will need to drill a few holes to make this work completely. Wil post screenies when I am done!!

Sickleflow package says it gives 90cfm. website says 70cfm.
Not sure witch is correct. But even at 70 it gives you 280cfm where the big 230mm only gives you 110cfm.
But you need to make sure that your intake and exhaust airflow balance each other out. So if you exchange the side panel`s fan with 4x120 mm fans you might want to exchange the top one for 3x120mm fans.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4355


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Most people just have a 360 on the roof because it doesnt require mods.
A few of us have a 360 on the roof and a 240 on the floor in front of the PSU. This DOES require some mods though.


does you have a pic 360 rad on the roof or 240 of the floor in front of the psu?


----------



## Nhb93

Go check out Fallout's build log for April. He's got some great shots of it in there. jmcmtank also have some pictures a few pages back if you take a quick scroll. It's the dark photos with the white fans.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


does you have a pic 360 rad on the roof or 240 of the floor in front of the psu?


360 xspc rs360 w/ three yate loons 120mm fans.


----------



## EasyC

Put all my stuff in my 932 yesterday, liking the case alot....was very easy to work with and for the first time I have a decent case with proper cable management....shock horror.

My only gripe is seeing as the case has to sit on my desk (no room for it otherwise)....it's making it vibrate, I tried cutting some squares of a dish washing sponge and sat them under the feet...but not really helping. I'm not sure whats doing it as the vibrations lower quite a lot then pick up as if something is powering up. My guess is the PSU maybe as its sitting on that metal rack. Any ideas on a good vibration dampening material?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Put all my stuff in my 932 yesterday, liking the case alot....was very easy to work with and for the first time I have a decent case with proper cable management....shock horror.

My only gripe is seeing as the case has to sit on my desk (no room for it otherwise)....it's making it vibrate, I tried cutting some squares of a dish washing sponge and sat them under the feet...but not really helping. I'm not sure whats doing it as the vibrations lower quite a lot then pick up as if something is powering up. My guess is the PSU maybe as its sitting on that metal rack. Any ideas on a good vibration dampening material?










Well more than likely it's not level. And that is causing imbalance which is leading to the vibration. Cause mine is on a level surface up off the floor and it's not doing that at all.

Or your desk is flimsy(prolly not), or it's just of lightweight construction.(possible?)

Well that's what I would think anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hers a pic of mine that best shows the rads on top and bottom. Did lots of modding to put the bottom one in though.










*If somethings vibrating*, with the PC powered on, go through your case putting pressure on things like fans and the PSU as well as the panels one by one and when you put pressure on the thing thats vibrating, it will stop. Thats how you know whats the cause of it. Just use your fingers to push down on each thing.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I'm considering one of these 932 bad boys (the blue one through NewEgg) and I'm wondering about the airflow







. See, I've got a Cooler Master CM-690 and I have 6 120x25mm fans and 1 120x38mm running on it (4 supply - 344cfm and 3 exhaust -330cfm rated totals). Is the HAF 932 able to keep up with the 2 230mm supply, 1 230mm exhaust and 1 140mm exhaust? Will my system run cooler in the end? As BA as this case looks, I do want to keep my system cool







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Damn FoB, did you paint your PCI Brackets too? I never noticed that. Looks sick bro.









I just looked at my school account. Looks like I'll be getting nearly 4k back so 2k is going to my HAF. I've decided to go with dual monitors too, but I'm damn tempted to go triple screen.









And I've decided that dual 5770s' are the way to go. I could afford a better card, but I'm holding back for now. If and when I upgrade I'll be handing them over to my brother. He should appreciate me more after that.









Do you know of anyone that makes a halfway decent self contained water system for the 5770s' though? I tried looking for a Cool it system but theirs is set up to take over 2 5.25" slots. I have plans for all my slots and none of them include a pump and radiator feature being prominently displayed. Especially a chrome or brushed alumininium face in my black case.









Soon as I get my rebate I'm getting my sleeving kit. Sooooooo cannot wait.









Anyway, I agree that it COULD be something internal with his case, but I would grab a level to see how it's standing first. No need to be alarmed this early out the starting blocks.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Hers a pic of mine that best shows the rads on top and bottom.










*If somethings vibrating*, with the PC powered on, go through your case putting pressure on things like fans and the PSU as well as the panels one by one and when you put pressure on the thing thats vibrating, it will stop. Thats how you know whats the cause of it. Just use your fingers to push down on each thing.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 







Well more than likely it's not level. And that is causing imbalance which is leading to the vibration. Cause mine is on a level surface up off the floor and it's not doing that at all.

Or your desk is flimsy(prolly not), or it's just of lightweight construction.(possible?)

Well that's what I would think anyway.









~Ceadder









Hmm didn't think of that, maybe it is off balance. But yeah my desk is rubbish...most of it is made of chip wood.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
*If somethings vibrating*, with the PC powered on, go through your case putting pressure on things like fans and the PSU as well as the panels one by one and when you put pressure on the thing thats vibrating, it will stop. Thats how you know whats the cause of it. Just use your fingers to push down on each thing.

Ok cool...I'll give it a go, thanks guys.


----------



## The Wannabe

May I join the club?? I got my HAF 932 a couple of days ago, however the goddamn customs took the leather from the top and the two holes in the back for some reason.. (I didn't order it online but from a local vendor but due to my damn luck, my case was the 1 that customs reviewed before letting the CM shipment into the country!!..





































Pics from the inside will come after I get an after market cooler.


----------



## wermad

FalloutBoy said:


> Hers a pic of mine that best shows the rads on top and bottom. Did lots of modding to put the bottom one in though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is like a lambo poster back in the 80's, such a pin-up your rig is FallOutBoy, very inspirational for my rig


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry to hear that your Customs officials swiped the rubber piece that goes on top of your 932, Wannabe. That's not cool. They should have put it back after they inspected it. I mean it's not like it's rocket science putting that piece back. And you're right it's just rotten luck that yours was the one they inspected. You should speak with the reseller and see if he can work something out for you.

Makes a HUGE difference going from a Mid to a Full Tower doesn't it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Wannabe*


May I join the club?? I got my HAF 932 a couple of days ago, however the goddamn customs took the leather from the top and the two holes in the back for some reason.. (I didn't order it online but from a local vendor but due to my damn luck, my case was the 1 that customs reviewed before letting the CM shipment into the country!!..





































Pics from the inside will come after I get an after market cooler.


----------



## rogueblade

looks like you could do with a better desk


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


I'm considering one of these 932 bad boys (the blue one through NewEgg) and I'm wondering about the airflow







. See, I've got a Cooler Master CM-690 and I have 6 120x25mm fans and 1 120x38mm running on it (4 supply - 344cfm and 3 exhaust -330cfm rated totals). Is the HAF 932 able to keep up with the 2 230mm supply, 1 230mm exhaust and 1 140mm exhaust? Will my system run cooler in the end? As BA as this case looks, I do want to keep my system cool







.


I have read about people who had a temp decrease when switching from the CM690 to a 932 but you can never be sure. It all depends on the fans and layout of hardware in the case. I'm guessing you would see a decrease but you might need to switch out fans and stuff like you did in your current case to get it. I won't say you'd definately see a difference. Theres to many variables.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Wannabe*


May I join the club?? I got my HAF 932 a couple of days ago, however the goddamn customs took the leather from the top and the two holes in the back for some reason.. (I didn't order it online but from a local vendor but due to my damn luck, my case was the 1 that customs reviewed before letting the CM shipment into the country!!..

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5479/p3260016.jpg

http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/7285/p3260017.jpg

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1529/p3250014i.jpg

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6125/p3250015e.jpg

Pics from the inside will come after I get an after market cooler.


Added. Sorry to hear about customs.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


This is like a lambo poster back in the 80's, such a pin-up your rig is FallOutBoy, very inspirational for my rig


















Thanks man. I laugh at all the random crap I had in the background for some reason.


----------



## The Wannabe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sorry to hear that your Customs officials swiped the rubber piece that goes on top of your 932, Wannabe. That's not cool. They should have put it back after they inspected it. I mean it's not like it's rocket science putting that piece back. And you're right it's just rotten luck that yours was the one they inspected. You should speak with the reseller and see if he can work something out for you.

Makes a HUGE difference going from a Mid to a Full Tower doesn't it.









~Ceadder










Yeah, it really sucks, I told the reseller what happened, he apologized and told me he never inspected the condition of the case before sending it to me (Due to massive orders sent to him cause hundreds of people were waiting for this shipment to come though customs as well), however due to the case looking completely new and having no scratches, I couldn't replace it with another 1, but he promised that he will get me a replacement for the missing leather..

And yeah, you have no idea!! the case is super huge, if it was a little bigger I might be able to sleep in it lol.. compared to my Chinese branded old case, this thing is massive which is clear in the pics







.

@rogueblade Yeah, but I actually like this 1, I can stretch my legs as far as I want









@FalloutBoy Thank you


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey FoB, did you get those nifty red fan screws from FrozenCPU? I'm going to be replacing all mine with contrasting screws and REALLY want a nice product that is Red. I've seen some reviews that said they were more pink than Red. But it's clear yours are red.

So either you painted them(I wouldn't have but...) or you have a deal with the Devil ala Faust. Lemme know either way okay cause I'm going for red hardware. Rivets etc. Should be fun tearing it down and getting it built back up in less than a day. I have no room for error since I can't miss classes.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I have read about people who had a temp decrease when switching from the CM690 to a 932 but you can never be sure. It all depends on the fans and layout of hardware in the case. I'm guessing you would see a decrease but you might need to switch out fans and stuff like you did in your current case to get it. I won't say you'd definately see a difference. Theres to many variables.

Added. Sorry to hear about customs.
















Thanks man. I laugh at all the random crap I had in the background for some reason.


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^I painted them with the same red as the rest of my case highlights.


----------



## hardcore19

Add Me to the list


----------



## Antihista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Wannabe*


Yeah, it really sucks, I told the reseller what happened, he apologized and told me he never inspected the condition of the case before sending it to me (Due to massive orders sent to him cause hundreds of people were waiting for this shipment to come though customs as well), however due to the case looking completely new and having no scratches, I couldn't replace it with another 1, but he promised that he will get me a replacement for the missing leather..

And yeah, you have no idea!! the case is super huge, if it was a little bigger I might be able to sleep in it lol.. compared to my Chinese branded old case, this thing is massive which is clear in the pics







.

@rogueblade Yeah, but I actually like this 1, I can stretch my legs as far as I want









@FalloutBoy Thank you










well don't feel to bad I ordered 2 HAF's one has the tray liner and the other is missing it.


----------



## wermad

Even in the US, its such a drag to ship things (most likely bcus of 9/11). the us postal service is so uptight about shipping liquids, had to explain to the guy at the counter what the coolant was when i sold my old wc setup for about 10mins, and he was still skeptical, he even stamped it liquid material/dangerous. wow, wish every major city in the world had a super duper computer parts store, where you could find everything, and i mean everything one could think of to build and or modify their pc. for now we have internet, which is still great, but have to pay shipping, taxes, tariffs, and are subject to mishandle by the shipping courier and customs inspections.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well it looks like me and CM are kaput. For a company that prides itself on "customer satisfaction" they sure as hell don't seem to give a truck about a flyspec like me. So I'm spending the money the greedy basturds want for the 2 extra fans, on 10 Yate Loon High Flow Red LEDs'. Other than the HAF(which I do love, don't get me wrong), I am not buying one more thing from CM. If someone wants my 230s' send me a mail an we'll work something out. They are VERY low use. I have only 2 weeks of run time if that. Haven't even been able to overclock because of all the time wasted(among other things) waiting for stupid I/O panel issue. This is going on two months of a pain in the butt hassle with CM. No more.

Hell I'm getting a LOT of 120s' for LESS than what CM wants for the stock fans through online vendors and all of them RED. Freakin BS that I have to spend extra money on what should be there already, given that the HAFs' with the blue, come with every 230 being LED. Now I could give a rat's furry ass about warranty. I'ma mod this up right. Starting with fixing the damn USBs' in the I/O.

I apologize for the rant. Anyone else that has the RED LED HAF and you want RED lights then give Performance PC and Yate Loon your biz. They have the slow(500 rpm) right up to the high flow fans in stock. If you want a really NICE price make sure that you drop the sleeving upgrade. I'm doing that and the price dropped to less than $4 each. There won't be another piece of CM left on this case once I'm done. You can make bank on that.









They're lucky I'm not filling it up with fecal waste and shipping it to their HQ.But I'm not going to give it back to them, considering how much money I spent on my HAF as well as the time lost.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

^^^sorry to hear about ur ill experience w/ CM, I also diteched the non led 230mm fans, and just got a whole bunch of red led Yate Loons, they're really quiet and push good air flow, plus very inexpensive. hope the CM drama is over 4 u.


----------



## Ceadderman

Like Pac said, "Ain't nuttin but a thang Homie" I'm done with them.

Potentially just me alone they lost about a thousand bucks. Cause I got the HAF to tide me over until I could better afford the COSMOS Pure Black case. That by itself is $250 not including shipping. Plexidoor upgrade? Not. 2 V10s' for the cases? Nope. Upgrade to CM H2o features? Nope. HDD coolers? Nope.

Done. My friends and family have also not been impressed by this either. So realistically there goes another 20 to 50 potential customers, not including the people they directly influence as well. Oh and then School mates?

Like I said I'm done with it and it's now a matter of mind over matter. If I don't mind it don't matter. They can stick their products where the sun don't shine and pivot til they're blue in the face.









Yeah I should have put more time in looking for the YLs' to begin with rather than waste my time...









When you go up against a tank you better have more than your groceries in your hands.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


^^^sorry to hear about ur ill experience w/ CM, I also diteched the non led 230mm fans, and just got a whole bunch of red led Yate Loons, they're really quiet and push good air flow, plus very inexpensive. hope the CM drama is over 4 u.


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well it looks like me and CM are kaput. For a company that prides itself on "customer satisfaction" they sure as hell don't seem to give a truck about a flyspec like me.

~Ceadder









I've only had good experiences with CM. Whats exactly went wrong? I don't understand?


----------



## jmcmtank

He wanted to replace the two stock fans which come unlit with replacement LED ones from CM and didn't like the price.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ceadderman* 

when you go up against a tank you better have more than your groceries in your hands.









~ceadder









qft.


----------



## folk-it-up

hey can i join the group? i got the haf 932
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=14382


----------



## doat

Wow that case is almost as big as you are


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
wow that case is almost as big as you are

Lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Faulty I/O panel lights(DOA)
USBs' are 180'd
Red LED 230mm fan x1 < Blue LED 230 x3. LE Case has x2 but you get more regarding features for $10 more.
Same price point as its brother Blue HAF 932
Poor customer service when approached with the above issues.
Need foot to bum motivation to fill RMAs'(I'm not the first, look at Newegg reviews)
Shining their customers when contacted through email.
And finally don't follow through for their Support Reps when they tell the customer to contact them via email.
I appreciate that you've had no bad experiences with them, I've had too many from a company that supposedly prides themselves on a positive experience.

I've got over 14 years of experience in customer support. So maybe I'm being too hard on them; however customers should not have to work so hard to be satisfied with the initial offering. My brother got his HAF 932(Blue) before I got mine(Red) we paid the same price point but he paid less through Newegg sales promotion. I paid nearly $200. And all things considered I believe that we(Reds) deserve an EQUAL product for that kind of $ka-ching$. I could have dealt with it if a service rep would have contacted me and gave me the party line about "It wasn't listed and you paid the price..." schpiel. Instead they ignored me and that should NEVER happen in customer service. For that reason alone all the other reasons are compounded exponentially and make the overall product less than satisfying.

I'm only keeping mine because I don't have another $200 to spend on another FT and then wait for someone to lowball me and "expect it to be delivered for free..." and gift wrapped to boot. I'm also a student getting by on loans, so money while not a huge factor doesn't come from my folks. I have to pay it all back.

This case could and SHOULD have been so much more than what I got considering all of the above.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icejon*


I've only had good experiences with CM. Whats exactly went wrong? I don't understand?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hardcore19*


Add Me to the list











Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


hey can i join the group? i got the haf 932
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=14382
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=14382


Both added.


----------



## Icejon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*



Faulty I/O panel lights(DOA)
USBs' are 180'd
Red LED 230mm fan x1 < Blue LED 230 x3. LE Case has x2 but you get more regarding features for $10 more.
Same price point as its brother Blue HAF 932
Poor customer service when approached with the above issues.
Need foot to bum motivation to fill RMAs'(I'm not the first, look at Newegg reviews)
Shining their customers when contacted through email.
And finally don't follow through for their Support Reps when they tell the customer to contact them via email.
This case could and SHOULD have been so much more than what I got considering all of the above.

~Ceadder










Manufacturers like Cooler Master can't control their pricing, its against the USA law. This means some retailers can sell it for a low as they want or as high as they can. I called newegg on the blue HAF 932 and they said it was a Newegg exclusive that CM only sells to them. The way it works is its cheaper to bundle the blue fans in a specific case at the case factory then to buy the blue fans separately.

The HAF 932 sometimes has faulty PCB boards that control all the LED and USB ports on the front.









I agree though their customer service can be bad. Every time I call I reach the same guy, and it seems there are only 2-3 guys in CS. Being the #2 case manufacturer in the world, It would serve them if they had faster/better customer service.


----------



## wermad

i hate the fact blue led are much more prevailant than red in the pc world







, blame on hdtv and their blue led,







when tv all of a sudden were silver, pc world became silver too, ha, I would know, I bought a silver laptop (eeewww). my crazy theory, I need to learn to change led,


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm yes, retailers CAN control their price points. It's called MSRP index and contracts between vendors and manufacturers are signed and lost over this every day. It's also why Wal-Mart is one of the most hated retailers in the world. Because they know they have the foot traffic to keep the price point low so they can make a profit. There is nothing illegal about that. You don't start a biznizz to break even.It only becomes sketchy when you intentionally collude with other manufacturers to set a price point and then gilt the consumer at the register. Ala the LCD markets.









Oh and you should go to CMs' website. I paid less than their online retail price is at their site, but not by much.

I don't think that's how it works between CM and Newegg either, but it makes more sense then their not being able to set their own price.







I can't find anything to suggest this isn't the case though I did find a link that was "selling" the same case that linked back to newegg.









Every time, I got the same guy on the phone regarding my issue. The first time he clued me in that it wasn't an RMA but a parts issue. He told me that it would be out the following Tuesday and that I would get an email with the tracking number. I sat on that til the following Wenesday and called. He said that he had to go to the back and talk to Parts department. Kept me on hold the whole time and came back and said that it would be out that afternoon and that I would get an email with tracking number. That evening I checked my email? Nothing.

So I waited on hold pretty much all day long only for him to tell me that it indeed went out but that they don't send the email til the following day. Which moved it into the territory of fishy. When I vented to him(I was 100% respectful towards him) he came off like I was wasting his time.

While I was waiting for SOMEONE to pick the phone up, I went to Newegg and vented my frustrations with "Bad Dog!" in the reviews. Hell before that time I left nothing less than 2 5 egg reviews for the same case. Because before this got out of hand I considered alot of the issues ticky tack and fixable. But once I started taking inventory of the whole issue, I was pretty much fed up. I'm not in the least bit expecting perfection on the part of the product. I expect to have little nagging issues. I worked a number of years in Automotive Parts. You see the nagging issue stuff all the time in Parts. Customer service is where they lost me and my biznezz.

If you cannot take the time to at least let the customer know you hear him he will turn around and stick a bad review in your neck. Especially when he believes that you are ignoring him. 1 bad review can at the very minimum cost you ten sales.

You'll note(I hope) that I have stated the overall product is decent enough. I've not been about getting something for nothing this whole time. It's always been about asking for what we all deserve right from the beginning. Only the HAF 932 LE AMD case should be different(if they have an Intel one then same rule applies) because it's Limited. Had I known that there was indeed a difference then I wouldn't have bought the HAF or would have approached it differently. I just didn't feel I need to void my warranties by taking matters into my own hands. Oh and in my new I/O panel? USBs' are still 180'd. I'm beginning to think the labor force believes that the top is actually a bottom panel.









But nope, biznesses can set their own prices. It's up to the vendors whether they wish to carry the product or not.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icejon* 
Manufacturers like Cooler Master can't control their pricing, its against the USA law. This means some retailers can sell it for a low as they want or as high as they can. I called newegg on the blue HAF 932 and they said it was a Newegg exclusive that CM only sells to them. The way it works is its cheaper to bundle the blue fans in a specific case at the case factory then to buy the blue fans separately.

The HAF 932 sometimes has faulty PCB boards that control all the LED and USB ports on the front.









I agree though their customer service can be bad. Every time I call I reach the same guy, and it seems there are only 2-3 guys in CS. Being the #2 case manufacturer in the world, It would serve them if they had faster/better customer service.


----------



## jmcmtank

You talking about the upside-down USBs? They are all like that, design weirdness.







Have a look at the *European CM parts shop*, bit different from the US one. Same deafening silence but the parts do actually turn up on time.


----------



## FalloutBoy

No disrespect but for those of you who still want to talk about CMs customer support and pricing, plz do take it to the off topic section. Lets keep this thread a positive place where owners can talk about modding their HAFs while sharing ideas and pics!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
You talking about the upside-down USBs? They are all like that, design weirdness.







Have a look at the *European CM parts shop*, bit different from the US one. Same deafening silence but the parts do actually turn up on time.

yup, the usb "center line" (pcb inside) on the plug faces up, my oem desktop has it the "norm" which the plug has the pcb on the bottom, and my work pc (dell office desktop) has them just like my beloved HAF 932. as long as it works, dont care







, if ne one has the right terminology on usb, pls correct me, tnx.


----------



## JokerDragon

Did you consider modding the black 230mm fan - I did - painted it red and attached 4 red leds in series - came out sweet! Better than the transparent red front 230mm case fan! Just another way to go if you like the 230mm fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

I apologize FoB. I was just venting and of course it got out of hand.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
No disrespect but for those of you who still want to talk about CMs customer support and pricing, plz do take it to the off topic section. Lets keep this thread a positive place where owners can talk about modding their HAFs while sharing ideas and pics!

Yup I've noticed that all the HAFs' seem to be this way all down. But if you look at the plugs they are distinctly marked so the marking is up. This is standard for USBs'. If you look on a Notebook all the plugs are in the right side up orientation. So now that I have this spare I/O panel I'll be modding the original to spec +2. USB Standard and 2 new 3mm LEDs' that aren't freakin blue. I would send it to CM so they could get their heads on straight but I would lose the extra. Though I might start my own HAF electrical repair shoppe. lol

Start with one I/O and have people send theirs in and replace them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad*
yup, the usb "center line" (pcb inside) on the plug faces up, my oem desktop has it the "norm" which the plug has the pcb on the bottom, and my work pc (dell office desktop) has them just like my beloved HAF 932. as long as it works, dont care , if ne one has the right terminology on usb, pls correct me, tnx.

I had thought about modding the 230 since they do have the LED bosses, no matter the color of the plastic. But the YL HF 120s' are pretty inexpensive and 4 of them will light up my town all by themselves. No 230 can match that.







I might mod THEM however since FrozenCPU has some nifty thermal controllers to add on to each one. So I can daisy them at the center and then lead out with some length toward the 140. I'm also replacing the stock 140 with a Yate Loon but that one is $9. I won't mind though since it will be LED and the CM stocker is not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JokerDragon*
Did you consider modding the black 230mm fan - I did - painted it red and attached 4 red leds in series - came out sweet! Better than the transparent red front 230mm case fan! Just another way to go if you like the 230mm fan.









Later CM it's been real, it's been nice but can't say it was real nice.









There FoB, plenty of coverage to make everyone happy.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I apologize FoB. I was just venting and of course it got out of hand.









Yup I've noticed that all the HAFs' seem to be this way all down. But if you look at the plugs they are distinctly marked so the marking is up. This is standard for USBs'. If you look on a Notebook all the plugs are in the right side up orientation. So now that I have this spare I/O panel I'll be modding the original to spec +2. USB Standard and 2 new 3mm LEDs' that aren't freakin blue. I would send it to CM so they could get their heads on straight but I would lose the extra. Though I might start my own HAF electrical repair shoppe. lol

Start with one I/O and have people send theirs in and replace them.









I had thought about modding the 230 since they do have the LED bosses, no matter the color of the plastic. But the YL HF 120s' are pretty inexpensive and 4 of them will light up my town all by themselves. No 230 can match that.







I might mod THEM however since FrozenCPU has some nifty thermal controllers to add on to each one. So I can daisy them at the center and then lead out with some length toward the 140. I'm also replacing the stock 140 with a Yate Loon but that one is $9. I won't mind though since it will be LED and the CM stocker is not.








Later CM it's been real, it's been nice but can't say it was real nice.









There FoB, plenty of coverage to make everyone happy.









~Ceadder










Yate Loons in action (recent old pic, loop has changed for vga and psu has gone to pc heaven







)


----------



## johnko1

Has mdpc good rivets?I contacted with them and they said the rivet has 6mm lenght.Are they good for HAF ?


----------



## jmcmtank

Mate, just get 3mmX3mm (1/8"X1/8") rivets from a hardware shop; unless you are buying a sleeving kit as well then you are destroying the planet by getting them all the way from Bavaria!


----------



## Ackmanc

Made what I think are the final changes for a little while thew a before pic in for contrast, don't think I have posted in a while. ALL the green minus my CPU cooler is gone, replaced with white or blue. Resleaved the cables to white with blue shrink wrap. Blue sata cables. White on the drive bay clips, Blue front mesh. Moved my front blue led fan to the top and use my red led fan that to the front and swapped out the red for blue leds. Painted the red on GTX 275's to white and just got my custom White Corsair TX750 stickers in yesterday. May install white leds to the side 230mm fan. Haven't decided yet.

Old


Round 1 of white (paint)

White inside




Blue outside



Round 2 of white (sleeving)


Final with White 750 sticker


*i have more white labels if anyone is interested, pm me

There she is. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## jmcmtank

Nice clean build.


----------



## Nhb93

Great shade of blue. Mind me asking exactly what paint you used?


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Great shade of blue. Mind me asking exactly what paint you used?

I don't of the top of my head. (in the process of moving so I am not in the same state as the can







) I want to say it is Rustoleum Metallic Blue ( in their Metallic Series). I think that is about 3 coats worth.


----------



## Ceadderman

Why is your PSU deceased? Did it succumb to the paint fumes? Or did you drown it?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Yate Loons in action (recent old pic, loop has changed for vga and psu has gone to pc heaven







)










So long as you get the correct diameter I don't see how length should even be an issue since the pin gets adjusted in the process anyway.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Has mdpc good rivets?I contacted with them and they said the rivet has 6mm lenght.Are they good for HAF ?

Wish I had access to a die grinder right now cause I could do it up right and go rivetless with a handfull of screws a die grinder and a little Bondo if necessary. I don't mind rivets but I learned this little trick where you take a screw(doesn't matter the type, but rounded heads are best) insert it til it mates up flush and then grind the heads down til they are part of the surface metal. If you do it right you won't need Bondo, but like all things fabricated it's not always perfect.

But if I do something like this then I'm spraying the outside of the case.







Hmmmmm it would give me a good excuse to dump all the CM affiliation tags well all but the damn badge...









~Ceadder


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Hi could you add me thanks (HAF 932)


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Pewterschmidt* 
Hi could you add me thanks (HAF 922)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that a 932?


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

oop's sry yes thats what it is lol.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
So long as you get the correct diameter I don't see how length should even be an issue since the pin gets adjusted in the process anyway.









~Ceadder









It's the _grab_ he means; ie the thickness of metal that can be joined. 3mm is OK for most HAF bits but sometimes you need more, like here;


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh see there, now if I wasn't buying the DCMiFlex Filter kit I would probably do something like that.









And... Aaaaaaah okay gotcha on the rivet explanation.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
It's the _grab_ he means; ie the thickness of metal that can be joined. 3mm is OK for most HAF bits but sometimes you need more, like here;










Ohhhhhhh is that one of those new fangled case coolers? I so been meaning to get one but never had a chance to see them in action. It's to the left side of the pic somewhat behind the door. Man I hope you put pics of that up when you get it working.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Pewterschmidt* 
Hi could you add me thanks (HAF 932)

~Ceadder


----------



## mark3510

i havent posted my haf in this thread yet so...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Pewterschmidt* 
Hi could you add me thanks (HAF 932)

Added.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
i havent posted my haf in this thread yet so...


For some reason I thought you had, but at an earlier stage? Can I just say what a great job you did with that top acrylic mod; I was attempting something similar but it proved to be a no-goer due to my, probably insane, wish to get a triple 140mm rad into the roof. Long story but I couldn't get a _pull_ setup to work so the fans went on the bottom and the acrylic went in the door.


----------



## Sypieni

Hi guys!
I'm a new proud owner of the HAF 932! Great case!


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

Hi mark3510 man that RIG looks good. The wire management how you do that. Those red fans(all that red) That is one nice looking RIG.


----------



## rck1984

Got myself a Coolermaster HAF 922 as well, could i be added please?

Spend some time on cablemanagement and managed to hide 90% of them
I had a Aerocool AeroEngine II case before, what a improvement compared to that case, for me the HAF 922 is just awesome.

Still trying to decide what CPU cooler to go for, its either Noctua NH-D14 (but i am not 100% sure if it fits on my P7P55D, will be very tight with the DDR's), the Prolimatek Mega Shadow or a Corsair H50, any tips on this would be appreciated, perhaps people with a HAF 922 and a P7P55D can tell me if i get any problems placing a NH-D14 or Mega Shadow.

Also planning on painting interior black, and ordering or making a side-window. Nice to keep my busy following weeks









Some pics:


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
i havent posted my haf in this thread yet so...









































































Wow! That has to be the baddest looking haf 932 i've ever seen, the top fans+window mod is killer man.


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Both added.









thanks for the group add man, cant wait till i finish my build, gonna take me a while tho and i'm thinkin bout painting the case black in the inside, is it worth the extra cash?


----------



## Tatakai All

Could I join, I just got my 932 a few days ago and I'm almost finished with putting it together. When it's complete I'll post pics.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
thanks for the group add man, cant wait till i finish my build, gonna take me a while tho and i'm thinkin bout painting the case black in the inside, is it worth the extra cash?

Yes! I'll post up pics of mine later, and you can see another example of how just a simple black inside makes it that much better!


----------



## Ceadderman

People can click the photo link in my sig so they can see what an improvement a black interior is too.

You guys with the Red be prepared for darkness.









I would love to be able to tell the last few guys that added their pics what I think but since my network is a bunch of d*ks, I'm only getting partial pics. Really sucks after the page is loaded to see a whole bunch of 8th complete pics. That's with a good connection at 48 Mbps. Shoulda seen it last nite with 54.0









One question for the man who changed his Corsair PSU decal to a white version.

How in the hell you manage that? I tried getting OCZ to send me a stock one and no dice. I really wanted a clean look and while I did okay flipping my stickers over they do not look clean upon closer inspection. You can see where the decal was peeled up and it has the customary wrinkles that go along with it. I'm going to upgrade to their 700w ModXstream for my XFire needs, so I'm not muckin with that one in case I need to RMA it. This 500w is going to go on a shelf for "break glass" issues once that happens, so not worried about it for this one.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Yes! I'll post up pics of mine later, and you can see another example of how just a simple black inside makes it that much better!


----------



## Frankie007

Hi guys just got a 922 and i want to do some painting, what paint should i use. I'm gonna go all black on the outside and red on the trays.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering has anyone try to put a dual or triple rad on the back of the Haf932? if so, i want to see it if it fit with the video card. i think if you put dual or triple rad, it will block the video ouput?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rck1984* 
Got myself a Coolermaster HAF 922 as well, could i be added please?

Spend some time on cablemanagement and managed to hide 90% of them
I had a Aerocool AeroEngine II case before, what a improvement compared to that case, for me the HAF 922 is just awesome.

Still trying to decide what CPU cooler to go for, its either Noctua NH-D14 (but i am not 100% sure if it fits on my P7P55D, will be very tight with the DDR's), the Prolimatek Mega Shadow or a Corsair H50, any tips on this would be appreciated, perhaps people with a HAF 922 and a P7P55D can tell me if i get any problems placing a NH-D14 or Mega Shadow.

Also planning on painting interior black, and ordering or making a side-window. Nice to keep my busy following weeks









Some pics:

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1500/snc00010v.jpg
http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/668/snc00015y.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5739/snc00020y.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Could I join, I just got my 932 a few days ago and I'm almost finished with putting it together. When it's complete I'll post pics.

Both added. Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
thanks for the group add man, cant wait till i finish my build, gonna take me a while tho and i'm thinkin bout painting the case black in the inside, is it worth the extra cash?

Definately!!


----------



## folk-it-up

okay guys i decided that i am going to paint the interior black, around how much does it cost for all the supplies needed? i heard its pretty cheap to buy the stuff, $20 mayb? let me know guys and ty for future answrs


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
People can click the photo link in my sig so they can see what an improvement a black interior is too.

You guys with the Red be prepared for darkness.









~Ceadder









Click on the camera postbit and you should be able to upload pictures to the postbit gallery.
I think the PSU sticker guys use a scanned image to get a bespoke one?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
okay guys i decided that i am going to paint the interior black, around how much does it cost for all the supplies needed? i heard its pretty cheap to buy the stuff, $20 mayb? let me know guys and ty for future answrs

Basic is 3 cans of black paint and some fine sandpaper. You can also primer and clearcoat if funds allow. Good video;


YouTube- Coolermaster HAF-932 Part 4 (Case Painted)


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Basic is 3 cans of black paint and some fine sandpaper. You can also primer and clearcoat if funds allow. Good video;

YouTube- Coolermaster HAF-932 Part 4 (Case Painted)

hey i watch tjharlow too, and my speakers died 10 mins ago before i posted this so yeah i really need to find a job to finish my build been applying all over teh place but no luck, i'm only 17 and i jave no job experience so yeah you can imagine how that is, so far i have the case of course, tx850w psu, a mx518 mouse, new dvd burner (the one on my current pc is IDE and wanna try to do my best at cable management)

so yeah once i get a lil bit of cash i'll buy..
some sand paper
2 cans of primer
3 cans of flat black

more questions tho, what grit size do i use for sand paper?
and what does clear coat do? cus i dont want the black paint to shine


----------



## jmcmtank

Something like 600 grit would do; you don't want deep scratches. Cheaper just to use a Scotchbrite pad btw. Clearcoat gives a protective finish but is a bit too glossy IMHO.


----------



## folk-it-up

i want the finish to look like this guys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riki1980* 
Hi new here thought I would start my first post by showing some pics of my haf932 details are in the my sig enjoy...


----------



## sgt.rosenfield

add me to the list...running an e5200 @ 3.2 ghz saving money for either a i5-750 or x3440. nneds some more cable management.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
i want the finish to look like this guys

Just use a flat black and forget a clear coat if your after the same finish as the one you showed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgt.rosenfield* 
add me to the list...running an e5200 @ 3.2 ghz saving money for either a i5-750 or x3440. nneds some more cable management.

Done.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgt.rosenfield* 
add me to the list...running an e5200 @ 3.2 ghz saving money for either a i5-750 or x3440. nneds some more cable management.

man your paintjob is awesome.It looks factory-made


----------



## wayn01

Questions regarding the HAF932, which I think has been mentioned before in this post.
Has anybody noticed a drop in GPU temperatures or not getting as hot when using the HAF932?
Also I'm going to paint the interior of the HAF932 when I get the case (two retailers are out of stock waiting on a third).
What is recommended satin or matt black or is it just a personal preference.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Why is your PSU deceased? Did it succumb to the paint fumes? Or did you drown it?








~Ceadder









Ive been out this whole weekend spending time w/ family, just got to ocn tonight, ne way changed out the stock psu fan for CM 140mm, might have over heated. it was an inexpensive psu, cough, just got my replacement. looks nice but the wiring is a tad unusual. works great, fired up immediately. was able to finish all sleeving, its an ok job, nothing too special, just less clutter, need to finish cable management, looks like a spider web, lol


----------



## Forsaken_id

Got a new PSU (XFX Black 850W) and updated cable management:
Before:









Now:
















































--Rome


----------



## Xraven771

Pick me







I have one <3


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
where would i go about getting sleeves and such???

my computer is due for its 90 day tomorrow lol. and i just might leave it all apart, and order some things.

Well that depends.

There is a guy here in OC that is selling sleeves. Only 1/8 though.

And he can do any color you want just so long as it's black.









But he does have different color shrink tubing and it's not half bad on the price.

$35 for 125 ft., If you are cool with the color choices, I can get you the link if you can't find it.

I got a Can of Rust-Oleum Satin Black Universal Adv. Formula all surface paint, 2 rolls of 1/2" masking, 1/2 a sheet of 200 grit emery cloth and the local news rag for less than $20.

Got the paint at the local Home Depot where my brother works. The thing to remember is that the interior of this case is already painted. It's battleship grey. So all you really have to do is take reasonably rough sandpaper and scuff up the current paint. Once that's done you'll have to blow all the dust out of the case and give it a wipe down with a moist towel. Not wet. Moist. Just enough to get the remaining paint particles off the surface. Then spray in single passes. I sprayed 2 to 3 coats and only used half the can. I didn't use clearcoat, btw. You can clearly see how it came out.









~Ceadder


----------



## SMaK

I'm planning on purchasing a new chassis and I've thought about gettin' CM HAF 922. I'm also willing to purchase an additional fan, the Red MegaFlow 200. However, there's a thing that bothers me... With CM Hyper 212 cooling my CPU, will I be able to fit in the MegaFlow 200 fan on the left side panel and have the panel locked in place without creating any contacts with my CPU cooler? ( In other words, is there enough space between the left side panel and CM Hyper 212's heatsink to fit in a MegaFlow 200 fan? )

Cheers.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMaK* 
I'm planning on purchasing a new chassis and I've thought about gettin' CM HAF 922. I'm also willing to purchase an additional fan, the Red MegaFlow 200. However, there's a thing that bothers me... With CM Hyper 212 cooling my CPU, will I be able to fit in the MegaFlow 200 fan on the left side panel and have the panel locked in place without creating any contacts with my CPU cooler? ( In other words, is there enough space between the left side panel and CM Hyper 212's heatsink to fit in a MegaFlow 200 fan? )

Cheers.

If the NH-D14 can fit, then an extra fan on the Hyper 212 should def fit
EDIT: nvm you're talking about the 922, I assumed 932.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
If the NH-D14 can fit, then an extra fan on the Hyper 212 should def fit
EDIT: nvm you're talking about the 922, I assumed 932.

The 922 is actually 1 inch wider then the 932 so this won't be an issue.


----------



## SMaK

HAF 922 is a bit wider than its bigger brother, I believe. Perhaps, fittin' a MegaFlow fan in-between shouldn't be an issue... However, I'd still like to clarify it.









Anyway, here are the dimensions, W / H / D format.

The fan - 200 x 200 x 30 mm, the case - 253 x 502 x 563 mm and the cpu cooler - 122 x 98 x 160 mm.

Edit - Just noticed Shadowclock's post. Thanks!


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Just use a flat black and forget a clear coat if your after the same finish as the one you showed.

Done.


okay then i'ma go cheap and use the rough back of a spare sponge here at hope to sand it down, and will use 2 cans of primer and 3 cans of flat black, that will do it right?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
okay then i'ma go cheap and use the rough back of a spare sponge here at hope to sand it down, and will use 2 cans of primer and 3 cans of flat black, that will do it right?

Buy 8-10 Cans! I found out the hard way, you REALLY want to have at least 2-3 solid coats of paint to keep from it chipping away









8-10 may be overkill, but if you don't need them, return them!


----------



## Defiler

Crap, if you're gonna spend that much why not get it powder coated and it REALLY won't chip.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
okay then i'ma go cheap and use the rough back of a spare sponge here at hope to sand it down, and will use 2 cans of primer and 3 cans of flat black, that will do it right?

Thats sounds about right. I think I used about a can of primer and maybe 3 or 4 cans of black on my case. Have fun!


----------



## doat

What do you guys think of me setting the top radiator fans to intake and the rear and side panel fans to exhaust? I don't like having my rad fans suck in all the heat from the case.


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^ Do it.







Thats how I set mine up except I just cut a hole in the side for the air to be let out. Same principal though.


----------



## doat

What do you mean cut a hole in the side, where?


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Buy 8-10 Cans! I found out the hard way, you REALLY want to have at least 2-3 solid coats of paint to keep from it chipping away









8-10 may be overkill, but if you don't need them, return them!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Thats sounds about right. I think I used about a can of primer and maybe 3 or 4 cans of black on my case. Have fun!

thanks for the advice guys, i will try to post pics of the process once i get the stuff in a few weeks, +rep to both of ya helping


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
thanks for the advice guys, i will try to post pics of the process once i get the stuff in a few weeks, +rep to both of ya helping

Thanks buddy. Look forward to those pics.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
What do you mean cut a hole in the side, where?











Now the air can escape easily hehe!


----------



## doat

Yeaa i don't want to do that to my case lol.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Thanks buddy. Look forward to those pics.


















Now the air can escape easily hehe!

What about dust? Dust is what is like ruining my rig on a daily basis. I cover my haf932 in a big plastic sheet every time I'm not using it to try and stop the build up, but it's a loosing battle.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
What about dust? Dust is what is like ruining my rig on a daily basis. I cover my haf932 in a big plastic sheet every time I'm not using it to try and stop the build up, but it's a loosing battle.

Well because I have such an open side the dust kinda blows in the top and bottom and straight out the side so I never actually get much dust on the inside to begin with. It mostly collects on the out side of the case. Also at the end of every month I use this bad boy on it. That gets rid of pretty well all the dust in and out of it!


----------



## wermad

Hurray!!! new mildstone, I cleaned up my desk, haha, it was over crowded w/ boxes, packing stuffing, tools all over the place, wires and it was messy. got FOUR garbage bags full of recycling (Im an avid recycler







) waste. got some tool box organizers to store all sorts of pc goodies (ie screws, wires, sleeving, heat shrink, etc.). less clutter is such nirvana, especially w/ my pretty haf sitting up on my desk as the centerpiece. plus the wife is less upset as the mess is gone









im contemplating hinging the door(s), i know its been done, ne one have any advise? kinda of a pita to have to remove the door, plus gotta disco the fan harness frequently to work on my haf. new pics, im using an old dig camera, as punishment for busting my wife's nice Nikon (got her a better Nikon, Im still prohibited from using it too







) first is w/ flash, and second w/out. I luv my HAF 932









BTW, i use a hepa aitfilter system sitting in the room, so far has minimized the dust, I do have some filters, albeit on the door only, had them on the rad fans, too much restriction, have compressed air cans near by, FallOutBoy, nice take on dust management, unfortunately my compressor is big and cant haul up a flight of stairs, unless i break something or punch thru the wall, hahaha


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


im contemplating hinging the door(s), i know its been done, ne one have any advise? kinda of a pita to have to remove the door, plus gotta disco the fan harness frequently to work on my haf. new pics, im using an old dig camera, as punishment for busting my wife's nice Nikon (got her a better Nikon, Im still prohibited from using it too







) first is w/ flash, and second w/out. I luv my HAF 932










Looks good there wermad. As far as hinging goes, I'd recommend trying some piano hinges, you can pick them up at just about any Ace Hardware, Lowes, or Home Depot.

Looks like I've got permission to buy my HAF 932







, but the wife said it had to be blue, lol, it's the one I wanted anyway. That's all the good news, bad news, it's going to be about 5 weeks until NewEgg gets any in. I already got plans for my CM690 and they involve a build for my son, assuming he can quit doing stupid stuff, 8 year old boys







. Beyond what I've already got, I need ram, a hdd, and an ATi card,







.

EDIT: The HAF932 Blue is hella hard to find for sale on the net. Even with Google most of the hits aren't even sites that sell it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, I know, I'm just being lazy about it cause I had already uploaded mine to the user CP. When I figured out that it didn't post it to the Camera link, I circumvented the process doing it the way it is now.









I just wish that I could get the whole enchilada moved over without having to do the work all over again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Click on the camera postbit and you should be able to upload pictures to the postbit gallery.
I think the PSU sticker guys use a scanned image to get a bespoke one?


Ever heard of buying a new hose long enough to reach?Think of how much $$ you could save not having to by blow-off.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Hurray!!! new mildstone, I cleaned up my desk, haha, it was over crowded w/ boxes, packing stuffing, tools all over the place, wires and it was messy. got FOUR garbage bags full of recycling (Im an avid recycler







) waste. got some tool box organizers to store all sorts of pc goodies (ie screws, wires, sleeving, heat shrink, etc.). less clutter is such nirvana, especially w/ my pretty haf sitting up on my desk as the centerpiece. plus the wife is less upset as the mess is gone









im contemplating hinging the door(s), i know its been done, ne one have any advise? kinda of a pita to have to remove the door, plus gotta disco the fan harness frequently to work on my haf. new pics, im using an old dig camera, as punishment for busting my wife's nice Nikon (got her a better Nikon, Im still prohibited from using it too







) first is w/ flash, and second w/out. I luv my HAF 932









BTW, i use a hepa aitfilter system sitting in the room, so far has minimized the dust, I do have some filters, albeit on the door only, had them on the rad fans, too much restriction, have compressed air cans near by, FallOutBoy, nice take on dust management, unfortunately my compressor is big and cant haul up a flight of stairs, unless i break something or punch thru the wall, hahaha


----------



## arbalest

So, here are some so-so pics of my final HAF932.

I'm totally done, aside from cleaning everything up, and just a bit more tidying of cables.

If something seems wrong, it's 3AM here, and I'm dead tired...

Goodnight all!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yeah, I know, I'm just being lazy about it cause I had already uploaded mine to the user CP. When I figured out that it didn't post it to the Camera link, I circumvented the process doing it the way it is now.









I just wish that I could get the whole enchilada moved over without having to do the work all over again.









Ever heard of buying a new hose long enough to reach?Think of how much $$ you could save not having to by blow-off.









~Ceadder









filter is mainly for the baby







so its a win win. just use good old can of compressed air to get what ever dust does accumulate. dont have a need to buy a long air hose, i have plenty of tools and really dont need to spend money on it, money could be spent on my rig instead









been pushing my wc setup and air flow, good so far, a lil disappointed in the 4870x2, gpu 1 goes hella crazy hot @ 70c while playing crysis, while gpu 2 is @ 45C and gpu #3 (4870) @ a comfy 43c, did have a 10-15 fps increase w/ trifire. strangely after 2 seconds, it drops to 45-50C. oh well, time to hit the search and find some answers


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm sounds like you have either a bottlenecking issue or your thermal paste needs to be redone on that 1st card. It's something simple I bet, whatever the case is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Been pushing my wc setup and air flow, good so far, a lil disappointed in the 4870x2, gpu 1 goes hella crazy hot @ 70c while playing crysis, while gpu 2 is @ 45C and gpu #3 (4870) @ a comfy 43c, did have a 10-15 fps increase w/ trifire. strangely after 2 seconds, it drops to 45-50C. oh well, time to hit the search and find some answers










I'm going to assume the T fitting from your RAD outlet is to reservoir? If so I'm wondering if you would have been better off running the out to the reservoir, from the reservoir to the pump?

Cause I think you're fighting your flow creating an unnecessary flow point at the T.







Look at it this way. The only way I see this being a benefit to your system is if for some reason you neglected your coolant(which I can see is not the issue) and the system could continue to run even low because the reservoir was able to dump off to the main. The only way that I see that T doing what you want it to do is if you were to run another flow into the tank. Then both the Rad and the Res would flow to that without bottlenecking too much.

Now I hadn't thought about running the H50 the way you have it but it looks pretty cool. I was just going to run it right out the box and sleeve the stock tubes with a larger molex sleeve and use the cable management colors that I'm going to use to clean up the look. But that's a fresh way to go. And one I'll definitely think about. Without the T fitting of course.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


So, here are some so-so pics of my final HAF932.

I'm totally done, aside from cleaning everything up, and just a bit more tidying of cables.

If something seems wrong, it's 3AM here, and I'm dead tired...

Goodnight all!


I need to get a photoshop program. I've got an idea to put an AMD logo with an ATi logo. I want to combine them and have CM cube shape Case Badging made. I've been using MS Paint but this is just a bit more technical than what I can squeeze out of it. My avatar was made using Paint btw though I can do better if I removed the spine of the case and add Celtic knot border to it. Also need to drop the case down quarter of an inch. Anyone know of a good CHEAP ps program?









~Ceadder


----------



## arbalest

No Resevoir. Just a T-Line/Fillport.


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Consistency with the bottom half of the front and I like seeing the large holes in the front rather than the open drive bay covers.

I was making some brackets to reattach them to the case but decided it would be better to attach them to the drive bay covers instead. Then I figured out thats incredibily easy.









Simply get your cover,










slip the small tabs on the metal peice into the grooves in the cover,










and hey presto. Its just the right size to stay in place and if you really want you could use some glue or gel adhesive or hell, even a small bit of blutac would hold it there. Easy done.











Hi,
Just wondering how hard it was to change out the LED's on your fan controller. I cannot figure out which side is the positive before moving forward.


----------



## Wolfy Wolfen

Hi here ^^

Sorry for my english i'm french and italian ^^
I have 2 haf 922 here they are







pls comment it


----------



## doat

So when i put three 87CFM fans on my rad would putting the stock 230mm fan on top of the case affect the airflow? The airflow in my case will be top intake, rear intake and side exhaust.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


So when i put three 87CFM fans on my rad would putting the stock 230mm fan on top of the case affect the airflow? The airflow in my case will be top intake, rear intake and side exhaust.


Hot air rises; why top intake?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Hot air rises; why top intake?


because it goes through my rad and warms it up, hot air may rise but if you have enough airflow in one direction it will carry the hot air. For example, with my setup it would push the hot air out of the side panel fan.


----------



## jmcmtank

Mate, the stock fan doesn't shift much air, I suspect it would actually hinder the flow from the rad fans as they would be working to turn the blades of the stock fan.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfy Wolfen*


Hi here ^^

Sorry for my english i'm french and italian ^^
I have 2 haf 922 here they are







pls comment it


Been a while since I've seen a _UFO_ case.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Mate, the stock fan doesn't shift much air, I suspect it would actually hinder the flow from the rad fans as they would be working to turn the blades of the stock fan.


Yea i am worried about that, i might move my yate loons to the bottom and top of the side panel, it's only two though.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hmmm sounds like you have either a bottlenecking issue or your thermal paste needs to be redone on that 1st card. It's something simple I bet, whatever the case is.
~Ceadder










good idea, im also suspecting it could be a faulty reading in ccc, going to use gpu-z to get some more readings before i take it apart. tnx

Yate loons are great fans,


----------



## doat

Yea but will 2 of them be able to handle three 87cfm fans? I think the 230mm side fans are rated at 60+cfm not sure maybe in the 100s.


----------



## jmcmtank

You're not dealing with a sealed air system, ie air will spill out all over the place anyway, because of all the grilles. Just try the configuration and see how it goes. 4 side fans would probably work better but if you only have 2 then so be it. Personally I wouldn't fight gravity so my bottom rad is probably pre-heating the air for the top rad, but I doubt it makes that much difference?


----------



## Chigurh

Wolfy Wolfen i like your pair of 922's they looks sweet







made me grab my cam and take pic's of my 932's.


----------



## arbalest

^^ Nice, paint that interior!


----------



## Chigurh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


^^ Nice, paint that interior!










I was thinking of having the red one powder coated but i decided to wait till June for the release of the HAF-X







I have some big water cooling plans for a pair of 480's and the 980x. So many kickass rigs here i'm overwhelmed.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chigurh*


I was thinking of having the red one powder coated but i decided to wait till June for the release of the HAF-X







I have some big water cooling plans for a pair of 480's and the 980x. So many kickass rigs here i'm overwhelmed.










Understand.

Goto UserCP, and edit your SYSTEM, so you can have your System Specs show up for everyone to see. Then you don't have to have them written out like that in your Signature.


----------



## Chigurh

will do thanks!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Yea but will 2 of them be able to handle three 87cfm fans? I think the 230mm side fans are rated at 60+cfm not sure maybe in the 100s.

78CFM I believe, and did you finally get a HAF?!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You're not dealing with a sealed air system, ie air will spill out all over the place anyway, because of all the grilles. Just try the configuration and see how it goes. 4 side fans would probably work better but if you only have 2 then so be it. Personally I wouldn't fight gravity so my bottom rad is probably pre-heating the air for the top rad, but I doubt it makes that much difference?


Yea i am thinking it won't make a difference and would probably suck air out from the gpu fan since that is intake


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chigurh* 
I was thinking of having the red one powder coated but i decided to wait till June for the release of the HAF-X







I have some big water cooling plans for a pair of 480's and the 980x. So many kickass rigs here i'm overwhelmed.









a pair of 480







!!!!, must be externally mounted? I had a tough task of mounting a 360 to the front. good luck


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


Hi,
Just wondering how hard it was to change out the LED's on your fan controller. I cannot figure out which side is the positive before moving forward.


I thought it was pretty simple really. While the fan controller is on, you can hold the new LEDs against the old ones to figure out which way they need to be. Thats how I did it. Theres some more pics and info of the process in my buildlog if you take a look. Link. Have fun!


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm finally ready, can I join the club. Quick iphone pics, I'll have better ones tomorrow.


----------



## PaxRomana

Proud new owner of a 932! I'm building my system tonight, and then I'm going to be looking at what kinds of mods I want to do. Mostly lighting/fan stuff, nothing too major... but I would like it to have a nice ambient glow! Currently debating between red and blue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Combine the two and make purple.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaxRomana* 
Proud new owner of a 932! I'm building my system tonight, and then I'm going to be looking at what kinds of mods I want to do. Mostly lighting/fan stuff, nothing too major... but I would like it to have a nice ambient glow! Currently debating between red and blue.


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I thought it was pretty simple really. While the fan controller is on, you can hold the new LEDs against the old ones to figure out which way they need to be. Thats how I did it. Theres some more pics and info of the process in my buildlog if you take a look. Link. Have fun!

Thanks for the information. I am moving everything over to my 922 today when the wife heads out of town. I will bet the LED's done tonight also. Man, is will be a big different moving from my 840, but it was to big for just air cooling. I am going to keep it for a water cool big later this year. Anyway. I hope to have picture posted later today if I get it all done.

Also, if anyone can answer this question. One 200mm fan up top or 2 120mm fans.

If I go with the 200mm fan up top, I plan on taking the one out the front and putting it up top as to be able to turn off the LED and I have another 200mm LED to put up front as I don't mine that one being on all the time. Thoughts


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang, my water pump quit last night after only having it for 3 months. I've posted to the water cooling forum and the site of the people who built this thing but I'm getting nothing. I'll never have someone else build my computer again. So since my case is a Haf 932 I think you guys might know this.

Attachment 148561

I need to get this reservoir out so I can replace the pump when it gets here. I took out the screws on the right but the left side is hanging up. Are the drive retention clips holding it in? If they are, how do I get them out? Just pressing the button and pulling on the res isn't working so what do I need to do?


----------



## Frankie007

Please add me. I'm in the middle of my build, link for more info and pics

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ew-member.html


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey gang, my water pump quit last night after only having it for 3 months. I've posted to the water cooling forum and the site of the people who built this thing but I'm getting nothing. I'll never have someone else build my computer again. So since my case is a Haf 932 I think you guys might know this.

Attachment 148561

I need to get this reservoir out so I can replace the pump when it gets here. I took out the screws on the right but the left side is hanging up. Are the drive retention clips holding it in? If they are, how do I get them out? Just pressing the button and pulling on the res isn't working so what do I need to do?

Check and see if there is a screw in the Retention Clip side, inside the little hole on the clip.


----------



## doat

Can someone please post the link again to the 230mm fan that is 150cfm at 900rpm for cheap? The ones i can find are around $20.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I'm finally ready, can I join the club. Quick iphone pics, I'll have better ones tomorrow.
http://i44.tinypic.com/23lk1fm.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/72swlv.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/2rxk2ma.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/i4o74m.jpg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie007*


Please add me. I'm in the middle of my build, link for more info and pics

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ew-member.html


Both added. If I've missed anyone, plz ask. I only add people who ask.


----------



## wetfit9

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2519

Here is a link to some pictures of my 922 build. I moved down from the 840 because I not ready to water cool. This bad boy knock off 5C across the board that is with moving up to a daily 4.0 overclock from 3.8. I just have to finish changing out the LED's on my fan controller.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Never got around to updating my pictures of my HAF in a while, going to have to post some new ones of all my new tech


----------



## wermad

got new psu as last couple of pos psu died. lesson learned. spend money on good name brand psu, got a antec 850w on special from Fry's for $94 usd, a steal!!! its reg listed $168 usd and last day is 4/1 (no april's fools jokes,







). works excellent, modular and very quiet fan. down side its yellow print, dont want to void warranty so im thinking of heading to print/vinal shop to have some red stickers printed to cover up the yellow. 







last two pos psu


----------



## Wolfy Wolfen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Both added. If I've missed anyone, plz ask. I only add people who ask.









So I ask ^^ add me please ---- there is my haf 922

Hey guys, I have just broken my led under the case.







so I ask you what colour can I put... I have thought about purple or red instead of blu


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I need to get this reservoir out so I can replace the pump when it gets here. I took out the screws on the right but the left side is hanging up. Are the drive retention clips holding it in? If they are, how do I get them out? Just pressing the button and pulling on the res isn't working so what do I need to do?


I have the same res/pump setup. For mine I just use the stock coolermaster locks to hold it in. Press both buttons (top and bottom) and then pull out. Keep in mind there are rubber pieces on the sides that might make it a bit harder to pull it out. Just wiggle it back and forth.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm trying to figure out what you would like help with. I clicked your link and it just took me to the home page.

How bout posting your issue here instead of trying to link to it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


please help
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## jmcmtank

Try "Find More Posts by ahmedelbehery", it's some poll or other.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well too late. Hope you have better luck with Frye's than my brother did. He noticed that they would shrink wrap used product and sell it as new for new prices. This was some time ago, so they could have changed the practice. But as a result I won't even contemplate a purchase from them. You could get a 1000w 40o HSC unit from Newegg right now for $130. If a guy could get past the Coral Snake design sleeving, it looks like it could be a hell of a unit.

I'm considering bumping up to 1000w for the XFire GPUs' I'm getting which is why I'm looking at prices.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


got new psu as last couple of pos psu died. lesson learned. spend money on good name brand psu, got a antec 850w on special from Fry's for $94 usd, a steal!!! its reg listed $168 usd and last day is 4/1 (no april's fools jokes,







). works excellent, modular and very quiet fan. down side its yellow print, dont want to void warranty so im thinking of heading to print/vinal shop to have some red stickers printed to cover up the yellow. 







last two pos psu


Thanks tank.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well too late. Hope you have better luck with Frye's than my brother did. He noticed that they would shrink wrap used product and sell it as new for new prices. This was some time ago, so they could have changed the practice. But as a result I won't even contemplate a purchase from them. You could get a 1000w 40o HSC unit from Newegg right now for $130. If a guy could get past the Coral Snake design sleeving, it looks like it could be a hell of a unit.

I'm considering bumping up to 1000w for the XFire GPUs' I'm getting which is why I'm looking at prices.









Thanks tank.









~Ceadder









First one was doa, went back that same day, they tested it, still dead, at that point was I doubting this psu and just wanted to get the CM 1000w quiet psu @ amazon for $168. Fry's was very good, and has been w/ me for many years now, the returns gal just told me to get another from the shelf, she even tested it for me, got home and fired up immediately. and yes, both psu where brand new. yellow print is just fugly but working great, still have 30 days w/ them, Im going to run some load tests, hope it holds, I think 850w is more good enough to run my setup. Fry's is limited, they do have CM and Corsair psu albeit they're only 700/750. Other options were the Corsair 1000w







and Antec 1000w, these were priced $200 and up, for an extra 150w it aint worth another $100 usd. again, ne one in the US and has a Fry's near by, special runs out today, 4/1, reg price is $170~, special $99 usd, I got mine w/ a $94 "reduced" tag, if you're gonna get one, tell em its listed @ $94.

new psu in action:


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow, that Antec looks pretty sweet in your case.

Well you know how to fix the ugly yellow bro. Masking,Paper and X-acto. Paint the logo Red and you're good to go.

Well, I'm glad Frye's worked out for you. That's cool the gal had you grab one off the shelf too. I like CS like that. So at least for you it's been good. I don't have one in my area(4 hours round trip for me, so by time I spent gas and time I'm better off ordering online.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


First one was doa, went back that same day, they tested it, still dead, at that point was I doubting this psu and just wanted to get the CM 1000w quiet psu @ amazon for $168. Fry's was very good, and has been w/ me for many years now, the returns gal just told me to get another from the shelf, she even tested it for me, got home and fired up immediately. and yes, both psu where brand new. yellow print is just fugly but working great, still have 30 days w/ them, Im going to run some load tests, hope it holds, I think 850w is more good enough to run my setup. Fry's is limited, they do have CM and Corsair psu albeit they're only 700/750. Other options were the Corsair 1000w







and Antec 1000w, these were priced $200 and up, for an extra 150w it aint worth another $100 usd. again, ne one in the US and has a Fry's near by, special runs out today, 4/1, reg price is $170~, special $99 usd, I got mine w/ a $94 "reduced" tag, if you're gonna get one, tell em its listed @ $94.

new psu in action:


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









I'm trying to figure out what you would like help with. I clicked your link and it just took me to the home page.

How bout posting your issue here instead of trying to link to it.









~Ceadder










http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html

You come to the HAF club and ask which case is better when the HAF isn't even included in there....

P.S. I don't have a vote unless it includes the HAF.


----------



## McDangerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie007* 
Please add me. I'm in the middle of my build, link for more info and pics

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ew-member.html

Dude, I checked out your pics, your build looks absolutely awesome! Really, very cool indeed!

Did you spray paint it yourself or did you powder coat it? Because the finish is perfect!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


You come to the HAF club and ask which case is better when the HAF isn't even included in there....

P.S. I don't have a vote unless it includes the HAF.


ok as you like 
thank you


----------



## Icejon

Here is some HAF eye candy!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icejon*


Here is some HAF eye candy!











Haha! If you ask me, I'd rather have a girl in dirty overalls conecting power to a tri SLI setup or adding coolant to a water loop. Not playing with the hard drive racks... all at once. "Oh look everyone, they move!!'


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Haha! If you ask me, I'd rather have a girl in dirty overalls conecting power to a tri SLI setup or adding coolant to a water loop. Not playing with the hard drive racks... all at once. "Oh look everyone, they move!!'


bahaha girls are ******ed


----------



## Frankie007

Got her painted and put back together with Mobo, H50, I7-930, GPU HDD and DVD drive. Waiting for PSU and G.Skill memory.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie007*


Got her painted and put back together with Mobo, H50, I7-930, GPU HDD and DVD drive. Waiting for PSU and G.Skill memory.










Ummmmm okay, no offense you've done a pretty solid job of painting. But...

Are you going to paint the doors partially?

Cause the red to black at the bottom are a bit disconcerting.









I see that you were going for ease of disassembly and stability by taking the top and face off, but I also would have dropped the bottom as well.

Good job so far though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Frankie007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ummmmm okay, no offense you've done a pretty solid job of painting. But...

Are you going to paint the doors partially?

Cause the red to black at the bottom are a bit disconcerting.









I see that you were going for ease of disassembly and stability by taking the top and face off, but I also would have dropped the bottom as well.

Good job so far though.









~Ceadder










 The doors will be partially, i want red inside and black outside. I was thinking of doing all the inside red even the top and face and leaving the outside black but I'm not too sure of my painting skills. Thanks


----------



## Danny Boy

ok, looking at getting another case while my scout is being painted, what is the biggest video card you can fit into this case without modding?


----------



## doat

I believe the longest is a little over 13 inches, have to look it up on CM's site.


----------



## Danny Boy

is that the 922 or 932?


----------



## doat

932


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie007* 
Got her painted and put back together with Mobo, H50, I7-930, GPU HDD and DVD drive. Waiting for PSU and G.Skill memory.









That is one sexy mobo you got in there


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfy Wolfen*


So I ask ^^ add me please ---- there is my haf 922

Hey guys, I have just broken my led under the case.







so I ask you what colour can I put... I have thought about purple or red instead of blu


Just added you. Welcome to the club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


bahaha girls are ******ed


Dunno about that but some of those girls CM uses could at least look as if they know what their holding.


----------



## purpleannex

*OMG*!!!!!!

There's a club for people with absolutely no taste????!!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

^^ Maybe but we sure out number you here silverboy!

I'm not subscribed to the silverstone owners club and I'm definately not planning on getting a silverstone case soon to replace my HAF...


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
*OMG*!!!!!!

There's a club for people with absolutely no taste????!!!

smart


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


*OMG*!!!!!!

There's a club for people with absolutely no taste????!!!


Whose motherboards are correctly orientated.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I did something to my bays today. Hopefully it cuts down on the dust and lint collecting at the blockoff grills. I took Electricians tape and covered all the plates, since I'm only currently using one. There is not a single spot for the Red to flow through from so it should do what I'm wanting.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Says the man with the cookie cutter exterior case design.









But hey if you're going for a 90s' look then it's so you.









~Ceadder









Where is Silverstone's Hottie anyway?










Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


*OMG*!!!!!!

There's a club for people with absolutely no taste????!!!


"My case can beat up your case, so what award does it get for that accomplishment"

"I saw your moms the other day. She was kickin your FT-02B down the street. I asked what she was doing? She said, "Movin""


----------



## arbalest

Got bored and took some semi-decent pics with my 8yr old Cybershot. Doesn't handle it that well, but these are better than what I had!

Enjoy


----------



## THEBREN

this case is beast. add me to the list


----------



## Nhb93

It's official, I need to paint the back of my case to match. All the all black cases just look so great. Might just powder coat it professionally, just for equal quality all around. arbalest, that case looks great man.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


It's official, I need to paint the back of my case to match. All the all black cases just look so great. Might just powder coat it professionally, just for equal quality all around. arbalest, that case looks great man.


Thank you very much!


----------



## wetfit9

That is very nice.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


That is very nice.


Thanks, time to sell the rig, and fund my from-scratch build









I might release a teaser of what I'm planning, as soon as I finish my Google Sketchup draft


----------



## ahmedelbehery

help


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


help


Seriously, why are you posting in this thread still?! You're not even asking opinions on HAF's.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

great case


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


It's official, I need to paint the back of my case to match. All the all black cases just look so great. Might just powder coat it professionally, just for equal quality all around. arbalest, that case looks great man.


If I had the money I would have done it although probably something a little more sophisticated then mere black since you will be paying upwards of $100 at least.

Doing it yourself this way only costs about $20.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


If I had the money I would have done it although probably something a little more sophisticated then mere black since you will be paying upwards of $100 at least.

Doing it yourself this way only costs about $20.


It only cost you $20? Hell, after 3 coats and sandpaper, and tape.. I'm well on my way to $100+. Oh wait, that includes the WHITE I used too.


----------



## Nhb93

Yup, $20 is about right. 2 cans primer, 2 cans paint. Got a can of clear, but never used it, since I just couldn't practice with it well enough to make myself satisfied.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Got bored and took some semi-decent pics with my 8yr old Cybershot. Doesn't handle it that well, but these are better than what I had!

Enjoy










Thats real nice mod! The black and white fit nice together.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


It only cost you $20? Hell, after 3 coats and sandpaper, and tape.. I'm well on my way to $100+. Oh wait, that includes the WHITE I used too.


Just about, I didn't sand it as much as I should have but it still turned out fine :

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...2/SDC11826.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...2/SDC11825.jpg


----------



## wetfit9

I just got my sniper clear side panel in for my 922, it fits better then the 922 side panel. Man it is looking goooooood


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r.a.m*


Which Case is better ?
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...se-better.html


None of the above


----------



## Loosenut

this is the CM 932/922 club...........we're a little biased


----------



## scc28

just got a haf922, have to say its an absolute treat everything fit in with room to spare. all my hard drives are sat nicely in bays. think im going to paint the inside black to match the outside will post a pic a bit later. the reason for the upgrade was my new video card wouldnt fit in my old case (only had a passively cooled 9500gt before, ok no laughing!) and i was using a antec 1380 case which wasnt too big!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scc28* 
just got a haf922, have to say its an absolute treat everything fit in with room to spare. all my hard drives are sat nicely in bays. think im going to paint the inside black to match the outside will post a pic a bit later. the reason for the upgrade was my new video card wouldnt fit in my old case (only had a passively cooled 9500gt before, ok no laughing!) and i was using a antec 1380 case which wasnt too big!

Rustoleum Satin Black matches perfectly to the outside. NO PRIMER NEEDED! It came with baked on primer from the factory. Just scuff it up with a scotch brite. Have fun and post pictures!


----------



## wermad

^^^ welcome SCC28, this is how much i was able to cram into my HAF 932, hdd is mounted vertically on the other side of the drive cage. i luv my haf!



















build update: my rig was down for a whole day







, psu was not pwring on (would have been FOURTH dead psu in less than a month!). tested psu on my other desktop, worked. decided to remove one device from psu to see what could be causing issue, turned out to be sata pwr to dvd. bent the connector too much while trying to tuck it behind res, very close to res, ended having a major leak (good thing i bought a couple of extra bottles of coolant) while wrestling the psu out of my system, up and running now. gonna look for sata angle pwr entension.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
*OMG*!!!!!!

There's a club for people with absolutely no taste????!!!

*** is your prob?!


----------



## Ceadderman

Exactly what I keep trying to say when people ask how to paint these cases. I don't get the insistance of spending $30 more than people have to, to get it right.









I got one can of paint and have half of it left. When I get my red rivets and the tools I'll separate the top and bottom and finish it up, but til then I'm happy with how it turned out.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


Rustoleum Satin Black matches perfectly to the outside. NO PRIMER NEEDED! It came with baked on primer from the factory. Just scuff it up with a scotch brite. Have fun and post pictures!


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*


*** is your prob?!










It's ok, be nice to him.. It pains him to see all this sexy HAF goodness


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Just use a flat black and forget a clear coat if your after the same finish as the one you showed.

Done.


Actually, Cooler Master uses Satin Black.


----------



## FEAR.

Hey Falloutboy check my sig


----------



## BriSleep

Wolf Wolfy mentioned the Haf blue. Just for the record, there's always the DIY version:

Attachment 149086

Attachment 149087

Attachment 149088


----------



## arbalest

Pretty cool!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


None of the above










why ?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Pretty cool!










 Thanks, didn't really take much to do it.







I had 4 zalmans on the side panel and they were always whining at me, so I took them off, took out the red front fan and put in 2, 230 X 200's, upgraded the PSU which gave me more room, then moved over the CCFL on the bottom and zipped the one on the top between the rad and panel. Oh, putting that Noctua in the back really took a lot of the heat off. 
Got it all done, it ran for about a week then my pump died, you may have seen a few pages back the res was a PITA to get out, I put it back in with the top stoppers out and it's still secure and quiet.
Oh, the temps went down after switching from 4 120's to the 230X 200, which is contrary to everything I've read. I used to run 67-70c under full load, after switching it went to 56-60c. So maybe there was too much positive pressure or the extra motors just made things hotter?

Hey gang, I also post regularly to the CM Storm Scout thread and as I asked them to do I'd suggest we do here. Click on the little red triangle with the exclamation point in it and send a message that this guy >ahmedelbehery< Amadingleberry, is messing up perfectly good forums with his spams about a stupid case.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang, I also post regularly to the CM Storm Scout thread and as I asked them to do I'd suggest we do here. Click on the little red triangle with the exclamation point in it and send a message that this guy >ahmedelbehery< Amadingleberry, is messing up perfectly good forums with his spams about a stupid case.


He's expanded beyond cases, he just joined the 5770 club and is linking us to polls asking which 5770 is best, (at least he's on topic, but he could just ask the club instead of making poll after poll).

Also I've seen him here, and I've seen all his other polls. I don't know whether this guy is legit or not but I'm considering the "triangle" button.


----------



## xguntherc

Can anyone that has More than one Radiator inside there HAF 932 please post and either link me to photo's of theres or the build log so I can get some idea's for a second RAD in my system.

Thanks!


----------



## Nhb93

It has to be linked to: FalloutBoy's April build.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THEBREN*


this case is beast. add me to the list


Done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Actually, Cooler Master uses Satin Black.


I know but that guy wanted a flat black coat inside.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Hey Falloutboy check my sig










Gonna keep my eye on this one!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Can anyone that has More than one Radiator inside there HAF 932 please post and either link me to photo's of theres or the build log so I can get some idea's for a second RAD in my system.

Thanks!


Heres a link my complete build log.

April

Got heaps of finished pics in the first post and links in the second to my water endevours! Hope you like it and hope it helps. I sure followed yours closly back in the day before I'd even thought about water and it helped me.









*Edit - *nice one Nhb. Beat me to it!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


He's expanded beyond cases, he just joined the 5770 club and is linking us to polls asking which 5770 is best, (at least he's on topic, but he could just ask the club instead of making poll after poll).

Also I've seen him here, and I've seen all his other polls. I don't know whether this guy is legit or not but I'm considering the "triangle" button.


Who gave him rep?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Who gave him rep?










Beats me, made him confident nonetheless.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 

I know but that guy wanted a flat black coat inside.


I edited you post for the context I wanted to respond to. Oh, I guess I didn't really catch that. Old eyes and cataracts. Don't you think flat makes the lights inside the case much more dull compared to satin?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I edited you post for the context I wanted to respond to. Oh, I guess I didn't really catch that. Old eyes and cataracts. Don't you think flat makes the lights inside the case much more dull compared to satin?

Well I personaly like satin black and thats what I used but I have seen some lovely flat colour builds. I might even have to give one a crack one day. I'll just add that to the list.









Funny story. Today I even thought about including a lumpy cam shaft in a build one day... no one steal my idea now.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Well I personaly like satin black and thats what I used but I have seen some lovely flat colour builds. I might even have to give one a crack one day. I'll just add that to the list.









Funny story. Today I even thought about including a lumpy cam shaft in a build one day... no one steal my idea now.









too late....STOLEN*







haha

sounds interesting, think about it for April 2.0


----------



## Aximous

Add me please, I have a 922.


----------



## Ceadderman

Trust me Satin Black is as dull as you want it to get. I can hardly see inside my case with the front 230 moved to the top.

Now obviously it will get brighter once I get my Yate Loons installed but damn is it dim inside my case. I just don't get how people can say the red is too bright.

My bro isn't painting the inside of his because his 230s' show a royal blue. Painting it would kill the reflectivity of the case for blue. But that's just me I guess. I want mine to be bright enough to see everything when you look in the window from 1 ft. out and not be blinded.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I edited you post for the context I wanted to respond to. Oh, I guess I didn't really catch that. Old eyes and cataracts. Don't you think flat makes the lights inside the case much more dull compared to satin?


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Wolf Wolfy mentioned the Haf blue. Just for the record, there's always the DIY version:

Attachment 149088

I like this alot, nice and simple


----------



## the last man

This may seem like a silly question but, should I continue to run the two 200mm fans that came with the HAF 922 off of the molex power converters provided or can I plug them into the motherboard power ports with out worry of them drawing too much power and risk ruining those power pins?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the last man* 
This may seem like a silly question but, should I continue to run the two 200mm fans that came with the HAF 922 off of the molex power converters provided or can I plug them into the motherboard power ports with out worry of them drawing too much power and risk ruining those power pins?

You can run them off the mobo, I run one of my 230mm fans off the motherboard (red LED). Its perfectly fine so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I edited you post for the context I wanted to respond to. Oh, I guess I didn't really catch that. Old eyes and cataracts. Don't you think flat makes the lights inside the case much more dull compared to satin?

Nah









I LOVE the look of flat black! I actually do have some CCFL that I've thrown in there, and it really shines off the stuff I want it too, like the H50 tubing, and mobo/gpu.

I know that post wasn't directed towards me, but I have a flat black paint job inside, and its super nice


----------



## the last man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
You can run them off the mobo, I run one of my 230mm fans off the motherboard (red LED). Its perfectly fine so don't worry too much about it.

Thanks man.


----------



## wermad

Flat black didnt work for me at all (rustoleum), even tried a gloss enamel, came out spotty and a dull gloss. decided to go w/ krylon black gloss and gloss cherry red. the gloss does provide a nice reflection off my led fans (all 13 of them







), could have gone w/ satin but i was impressed w/ the reflection the gloss gives, kinda doubting adding the cold cathode (if i can find space for them too) due to the nice glow inside. btw cherry red was used on mobo tray, hdd enclosure, and the mesh inserts on the front to compliment the red/black theme. looks awesome though no oem fit-and-finish


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys we had a family get together at my uncles and another uncle that was there gave me a lil bit of cash, i rejected it and said he needs it more but he instisted on me takin it so looks like i got enough money to buy the paint for the case interior, i decided to go with satin black instead of flat black, looked at some pics and although they are very similar i think satin looks better, i also noticed falloutboy used satin black on his "April" build (sweet build by the way one of the best haf932's i've seen) and it looks really great, so as soon as i have time home depot here we come


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys we had a family get together at my uncles and another uncle that was there gave me a lil bit of cash, i rejected it and said he needs it more but he instisted on me takin it so looks like i got enough money to buy the paint for the case interior, i decided to go with satin black instead of flat black, looked at some pics and although they are very similar i think satin looks better, i also noticed falloutboy used satin black on his "April" build (sweet build by the way one of the best haf932's i've seen) and it looks really great, so as soon as i have time home depot here we come

Make sure to take your time and sand between coats. Also, make sure to lay down lots of light coats, as Satin is not as forgiving as Flat, and if you are OCD or just value a quality paintjob, you don't want to have uneven spots, where you can see some parts are darker/shinier than others... UGLY!


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Make sure to take your time and sand between coats. Also, make sure to lay down lots of light coats, as Satin is not as forgiving as Flat, and if you are OCD or just value a quality paintjob, you don't want to have uneven spots, where you can see some parts are darker/shinier than others... UGLY!










so i should sand between each primer coat? how long should i wait between each coat before sanding and doing the next coat?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


too late....STOLEN*







haha

sounds interesting, think about it for April 2.0










Nope shes been planned!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aximous*


Add me please, I have a 922.


Alrighty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


so i should sand between each primer coat? how long should i wait between each coat before sanding and doing the next coat?


I think I only sanded after the final primer coat before I applied the black paint. Read the can of primer to see how long to wait between coats.


----------



## FEAR.

UPDATE on "Blackout"

Painted interior

Before










After



















For more pictures check out my build log

Cheers


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Nice window :O

I'm thinking of getting a new case for my next build and getting it either laser engraved with something or just cut out with something. Full window looks good too though.


----------



## Tardious

I'm about to paint the innards of my 922, Unsure on what size the rivets are, could someone shed some light on this please, Also would it be better to use aluminum Rivets ?


----------



## FalloutBoy

All you need to know about rivets!

Theres something I prepared earlier.


----------



## Tardious

Repped ! ta muchly ! Loving your Haf btw, Fantastic work.


----------



## FalloutBoy

No worries and thanks mate!


----------



## klote2314

add me to the list i got a HAF922


----------



## Ceadderman

You didn't paint the door, did you?









Everything else looks good.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
UPDATE on "Blackout"

After



















For more pictures check out my build log

Cheers

Okay you guys runnin 1oooW this is slightly off topic, but I'm looking at buying an UPS right out the gate. What's the minimum UPS that I should be looking at? I have a 500w so I was looking at CyberPower's 9ooW digital display model.

But... I'm definitely going to be going up in W for my PSU, so I'm wondering if I should increase the load capacity of the UPS or should I look at adding another for peripherals(i.e. Speakers, Monitor, xBox and modems) because I was looking at the UPS that are 1k and up and we're talking a major expenditure. $500 range just for an UPS.

Is 9ooW enough?

I'm wondering if I hit the overkill zone.









~Ceadder


----------



## xguntherc

well, basically something like a 500w would be fine. It's not like your gaming on the UPS.. it's more for a problem with power, or a power outage you'll stay up and running so you can complete whatever task.. or you can save your work before it all dies. you only need one that will give you a few minute window to do what you need to do before it runs out.. make sense?

and thanks for the Links to FalloutBoy's April Build. I've already seen it a few times, and it does look very nice. Extremely organized and well done. the way he mounted both Pumps is sweet. I'm seriously considering doing that to mine. I don't consider my build to be all that amazing. it was my first venture into watercooling. I'm glad it helped you on your first FalloutBoy. I plan to now follow yours if I add a second loop on mine.. but I think I might be ok with my single loop and 360 RAD..

Oh and does anyone know if our HAF can fit a 480 Radiator up top. My 360 fits well, if I only used the main 3 fan spots to hold it up as there's not a fourth. are they to long, or is it possible to fit? Thanks!


----------



## Nhb93

Someone fit one, but it required cutting the back panel of the case. So if you don't mind cutting the case, and having it hang out the back, you're fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay I already know the 9ooW UPS can handle the 5ooW CPU and Peripherals and I know how a UPS works. But I'm doubling the System's power rating by upgrading to 1oooW. I'm wondering if I'll have to upgrade the UPS or would it be okay if I ran the 1oooW on the 9ooW UPS. And if I should maybe upgrade to another UPS to support the peripherals? Or would the single 9ooW be fine for it all.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


well, basically something like a 500w would be fine. It's not like your gaming on the UPS.. it's more for a problem with power, or a power outage you'll stay up and running so you can complete whatever task.. or you can save your work before it all dies. you only need one that will give you a few minute window to do what you need to do before it runs out.. make sense?


----------



## jmcmtank

Doesn't follow that a bigger PSU will use more power, might be higher quality and use less? If you add more stuff like GPUs etc then you will still be OK. For example; I have a 550w UPS which has gone from about 15min standby power to less than 5 mins as I have changed systems and added components etc. It's still fine for when the local football stadium switch their floods on and the power blips.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 

Oh and does anyone know if our HAF can fit a 480 Radiator up top. My 360 fits well, if I only used the main 3 fan spots to hold it up as there's not a fourth. are they to long, or is it possible to fit? Thanks!

As *Nhb93* pointed out a 480 won't fit; they are typically 10mm longer than the chassis. I got a ThermoChill PA140.3 480mm to fit, JUST. The problem with the long rads is things like the top of the IO panel housing can get in the way.


----------



## harrison

update pics


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Okay I already know the 9ooW UPS can handle the 5ooW CPU and Peripherals and I know how a UPS works. But I'm doubling the System's power rating by upgrading to 1oooW. I'm wondering if I'll have to upgrade the UPS or would it be okay if I ran the 1oooW on the 9ooW UPS. And if I should maybe upgrade to another UPS to support the peripherals? Or would the single 9ooW be fine for it all.

~Ceadder









I have a 1500VA from APC, on full power (doing folding on 8 cores and the GPU) Power Chute reports that I'm using 412watts and have 15 minutes of backup power. Oh, this includes my monitor 110watts, router, modem and speakers. I had a Chieftec 1000watt PSU and upgraded it to an Enermax Revolution 1050+ the Chieftec has an 80+ rating, the Enermax is 80+ silver. Changing it out ended up using 45watts less power, much less heat coming out the back and the Enermax is shorter, thinner and has better wire management.

Oh, I really just came on to post about my water cooling system that went down last week. My pump was only 3 months old and it just stopped one night, I had a hell of a time getting my XSPC res out, posted here about it, PM'ed FalloutBoy with a W/C question and posted on the Water Cooling board about it. I'm disabled and taking away my computer is equal to torturing me. So I just wanted to post the results of what I found out so if anyone is ever considering it they know what I've done & when I make the switch I'll post here with the results.
Here's a link to the discussion: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-one-loop.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
As *Nhb93* pointed out a 480 won't fit; they are typically 10mm longer than the chassis. I got a ThermoChill PA140.3 480mm to fit, JUST. The problem with the long rads is things like the top of the IO panel housing can get in the way.

u could also go front mount like i did w/ my 360 (i also contemplated adding a 480 but went w/ 360







), there will be enough room there, i measured, but you'll have to sacrifice all drive bays, go w/ external optical drive, and will definately hamper w/ the top mount 360, my advise if you must, go external or as mentioned cut the back to extend it. Or, just get an "extreme" 360 radiator. good luck


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You didn't paint the door, did you?









Everything else looks good.









~Ceadder









Nope didnt bother painting it because im doing another perspex window on the other side


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Okay I already know the 9ooW UPS can handle the 5ooW CPU and Peripherals and I know how a UPS works. But I'm doubling the System's power rating by upgrading to 1oooW. I'm wondering if I'll have to upgrade the UPS or would it be okay if I ran the 1oooW on the 9ooW UPS. And if I should maybe upgrade to another UPS to support the peripherals? Or would the single 9ooW be fine for it all.

~Ceadder









A single 900W won't be able to supply the power draw of your system assuming it really is drawing 1000W. I believe you'll never be able to actually draw 1000W from a PSU, so the 900W should be fine.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klote2314*


add me to the list i got a HAF922


Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I don't consider my build to be all that amazing. it was my first venture into watercooling. I'm glad it helped you on your first FalloutBoy. I plan to now follow yours if I add a second loop on mine.. but I think I might be ok with my single loop and 360 RAD..


Glad I could return the favour.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Nope didnt bother painting it because im doing another perspex window on the other side










You better have some kickass cable management!


----------



## Ubrales

Proud and happy owner of HAF 932 - please add my name (Ubrales) to the list of club members. Thank you.


----------



## scrotes

k so this is my modded HAF 932 so far i took it all apart spray painted it flipped the mother board tray, now ive used a jig saw to cut out the pannel and make a giant window, to display my sweet components. the next step is to put in the water cooling loop for my 5970 and add another 120 rad to my H50 mod. im going to take out all the lights except the uv which will leave to loops of uv water color purple and green. and as far as components im going to replace my dieing hdd with a 30 gig ssd and a 500gb hdd and try and run raid. \\








































id be happy to answer any q's anyone might have about my mods


----------



## arbalest

Can we see some detailed pics of your mobo flip? I just wanna see one that maybe is a little higher quality than some of the more "hackjobs" some people pull off.

If you'd be so kind


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, I know it's been done, someone's even asked about it recently. How to you put a 360rad on top? Do you have to remove the top panel bit & relocate the switces?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubrales*


Proud and happy owner of HAF 932 - please add my name (Ubrales) to the list of club members. Thank you.


Done. That was the easierst add so far.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, I know it's been done, someone's even asked about it recently. How to you put a 360rad on top? Do you have to remove the top panel bit & relocate the switces?


Simple. All the mounting holes are already up top. The last 2 are located under the top thing with the IO panel attached. Just remove the rubber mat and you can access them through some holes in the top. No need to remove the top plastic bit at all.


----------



## scrotes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Can we see some detailed pics of your mobo flip? I just wanna see one that maybe is a little higher quality than some of the more "hackjobs" some people pull off.

If you'd be so kind









sure man what kind of pic did u want to see pm me for details


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd like to see your CPU Cooler setup in the light. Looks pretty cool lit up in the dark. Did you mount your reservoir to the plexi? That's what it looks like but I can't tell.

And if I'm not mistaken all you did to "flip" your MoBo tray was remove the top, bottom and face panels and 180'd them so that the bottom is top and top is bottom. It's probably the easiest way to accomplish it. Not sure I would have flipped left door over to right since the ventilation slots are intake slots but it works.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrotes* 
sure man what kind of pic did u want to see pm me for details


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I'd like to see your CPU Cooler setup in the light. Looks pretty cool lit up in the dark. Did you mount your reservoir to the plexi? That's what it looks like but I can't tell.

And if I'm not mistaken all you did to "flip" your MoBo tray was remove the top, bottom and face panels and 180'd them so that the bottom is top and top is bottom. It's probably the easiest way to accomplish it. Not sure I would have flipped left door over to right since the ventilation slots are intake slots but it works.









~Ceadder









Thats what I was deducing last night after looking at my case









I'm super OCD, so i'd order another rear panel and cut them in half, then weld them back together to keep the exhaust vent









Hmmm.. I'm definitely gonna pm for pictures though.


----------



## Hellfighter

Since pics are needed to prove anything...


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


Since pics are needed to prove anything...


Nah, no pics needed to join this club









Dust that bad boy off though! Making me sneeze through my monitor! lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Done. That was the easierst add so far.









Simple. All the mounting holes are already up top. The last 2 are located under the top thing with the IO panel attached. Just remove the rubber mat and you can access them through some holes in the top. No need to remove the top plastic bit at all.


Ok FalloutBoy, I don't know about your top, I mean I now see how to mount it but if I want the fan to work I'll either have to cut the plastic behind the switches (like Paraleyes did), or just cut a hole in it. Sound right to you??









Oh, on the Water Cooling discussion one guy said I should run both pumps in parallel. How would you do that with one res? 
With one of these, that they're out of right now: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bishsiywitri.html
Or one of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/blny12idysp.html
Or, I've been looking a this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekdutopg1.html which has one inlet and outlet but holds 2 Mcp-355's.
Also do you believe that you can have too much flow? The one guy has a chart that shows if the flow is too fast it doesn't have time to cool off in the rad. BTW, this is still a single loop only going to the Cpu, in the future it will include a Gpu block.


----------



## Myrlin

Has anyone successfully modded the front panel USB ports on the 932 to the correct orientation by turning them 180Â°? Is it even possible to do?


----------



## Cyberman

ok, just got a fan controller (scythe kaze server; 4 fans / 4 temps). how would you guys connect your fans now with the fan controller given the following info?

i currently have all my fans connected to the mb the following way in my cm haf 932 case:
front fan- chassis_fan1
rear fan- chassis_fan2
side door fan- chassis_fan3
top fan- pwr_fan
cpu fan #1 (s-flex G) PUSH- connected y-cable to cpu_fan
cpu fan #2 (GT) PULL- connected y-cable to cpu_fan


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


Has anyone successfully modded the front panel USB ports on the 932 to the correct orientation by turning them 180Â°? Is it even possible to do?


It is possible, and I'm considering doing it. Its simple, you just need to be decent at soldering


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


It is possible, and I'm considering doing it. Its simple, you just need to be decent at soldering










I'll give it a go soon. Thanks!


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


I'll give it a go soon. Thanks!


Essentially, unsolder it from the PCB, pull from the Tin Casing, Reorient, and then resolder.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok FalloutBoy, I don't know about your top, I mean I now see how to mount it but if I want the fan to work I'll either have to cut the plastic behind the switches (like Paraleyes did), or just cut a hole in it. Sound right to you??









Oh, on the Water Cooling discussion one guy said I should run both pumps in parallel. How would you do that with one res? 
With one of these, that they're out of right now: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bishsiywitri.html
Or one of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/blny12idysp.html
Or, I've been looking a this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekdutopg1.html which has one inlet and outlet but holds 2 Mcp-355's.
Also do you believe that you can have too much flow? The one guy has a chart that shows if the flow is too fast it doesn't have time to cool off in the rad. BTW, this is still a single loop only going to the Cpu, in the future it will include a Gpu block.



got two ocz pumps running parallel two seperate loops sharing same res, this might help
edit: better pics


----------



## Ceadderman

Soon as I get some #7 tips for the Weller, I'm going to be 180'ing the USBs' and replacing my LEDs' with red and green LEDs in my I/O panel. I'm trying to think of a way to dim these suckers too. My LEDs' are at eyeball height at the moment. Reaaaaaally annoying to say the least when I lean over just so and get blinded by the blue LEDs'. I might take some kind of tinting and cover the plastic inserts. But I don't want it to be tacky so I'll live with it for the moment.

Anyway you basically have to take the lower USB tails and make them the lower by de-soldering them and slightly bending them in the other direction. Kind of like taking a SATA power cable and flipping the connector. In any case when CM sent the new I/O panel it gave me carte blanche to tinker with the original. I'll try deconstructing it soon and report back with pics(if I can get my digicam to work properly) and details.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
Has anyone successfully modded the front panel USB ports on the 932 to the correct orientation by turning them 180Â°? Is it even possible to do?

Veritas just ran me over looking for some ice cubes. He may want to re-route some of that cabling. There there poor Veritas, it's okay lad.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Nah, no pics needed to join this club









Dust that bad boy off though! Making me sneeze through my monitor! lol


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
got two ocz pumps running parallel two seperate loops sharing same res, this might help










Pardon my edit. Yeah, I've seen/ studied your system and FalloutBoys and I'm on page 4 of the water coolers thread, still looking at pics. The biggest problem is I'm only running 1 loop and only on the Cpu. Things may be different if Nvidia can get off thier keisters and produce some realistic cards for realistic prices with W/C blocks on them.
I was part of the 5870 introduction fiasco, waited almost a month to get one (just one) in stock so I could put my system together. It's really fast considering it's only 1 Gpu but I either want a second with a 9800 for phsyx or 2 fat 480's water cooled.

As for the current dilemma, I want redundancy in case of failure because everyone told me the pump would last at least 5 years but it quit after 3 months! Now the question is, put 2 in Parallel, put 2 in Serial with the second powered off or just do one loop, one pump, on res and have the second as a back up in case of disaster.
It seems to be coming out in favor of having a back up, I still haven't seen anyone with 2 pumps, one loop, Cpu only.







As for the res, this one outright stinks,







dumbest idea I've seen, it's definitly getting replaced no matter what else I may do.

Hey, you got red dye in there?? Are you at all concerned with it seperating and gunking up parts of the loop(s)?


----------



## wermad

took some better pics and edited my las post to see the res a bit better. In keeping w/ two separate loops, i got two medium pumps from ocz rated @ 800 L/h. i dont keep my system on 24/7 so i do expect some extended life span (mostly likely ill end up upgrading,







) from them. i read about gunk build up, ill do a 6 month overhaul and clean everything, im not really water cooling freak, just getting into it, so im not performing a science experiment or trying to cure cancer, lol. if ur going w/ a back up pump, i suggest this valve from koolance, i cant find it on their site, but this ebay seller is a koolance distributor, has good prices too.

edit: btw, the koolance reservoir bottom part has threads on the side (where the pumps are connected) and two @ the bottom, one is plugged, the other i cut a hole in my haf directly under it, added a 90Â° swivel barb and added a piece of tube, the tube has a koolance vl4 quick disco couplers to drain the res immediately, highly recommendable and has saved me lots of headaches and dont have to remove any major component from the wc setup.


----------



## BriSleep

Thanks very much!! Yeah, now I can see putting both pumps on, unplugging the one I'm not using and just turning off that side of the loop. Also great idea about the drain plug but my res will be in the drive bays so I'll have to run a line out and stop it up until needed.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Well guys I have some very sad news. Today I moved out of my beloved HAF 932.

These were the last shots I took of it before draining it and taking it apart. I'd already started though as you can see.



















And heres how April lies now waiting for her new home.



















Still a beautiful case and I still admire the work I did on it.


----------



## mark3510

@ fallout
what happened to your haf? it was a beautiful mod, one of the top notch mods on a haf 932.


----------



## Jimi

hey guys, quick question: does the thermaltake dark knight fit inside a haf 922? I'm pretty sure it does, but if someone here has had this combination it would be nice to know if it's a tight fit or not.


----------



## scrotes

so heres some close up shots of my flipped mobo


----------



## doat

Whoa, that rear ultra kaze looks like it brought in a lot of dust.
Falloutboy, how can you switch cases when you are the OP of this thread? NNNOOOOO!!! Give me your haf







I'll fill it with radiators for my cpu loop.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Whoa, that rear ultra kaze looks like it brought in a lot of dust.
Falloutboy, how can you switch cases when you are the OP of this thread? NNNOOOOO!!! Give me your haf







I'll fill it with radiators for my cpu loop.


Oh man so you still don't have one







?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Oh man so you still don't have one







?

......I do have one, how did you miss the pictures MOONFACE. Go to the first page and press ctrl+f and search doat.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Am getting one, just need a good price @ UK!


----------



## 1ch!go

Here are some pictures of my new HAF 922


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


......I do have one, how did you miss the pictures MOONFACE. Go to the first page and press ctrl+f and search doat.


LOL, shut up eyeball with multiple pupils, I'm going to look now.







to your new HAF though, although its prob not THAT new.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


LOL, shut up eyeball with multiple pupils, I'm going to look now.







to your new HAF though, although its prob not THAT new.


I bought it new at microcenter for $127


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I bought it new at microcenter for $127


Hell of a deal, I painted the inside of mine black, I'll post pics up today. Nice pics on yours too, much roomier than the 690 eh?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Hell of a deal, I painted the inside of mine black, I'll post pics up today. Nice pics on yours too, much roomier than the 690 eh?


Oh yea, it's so big!! I am also using the top 230mm fan as an external so i can have it blowing on me when it gets hot but when i don't use it i just set it ontop of the case to help my rad.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Oh yea, it's so big!! I am also using the top 230mm fan as an external so i can have it blowing on me when it gets hot but when i don't use it i just set it ontop of the case to help my rad.

Hell yeah, I'm thinking of replacing my top 230mm with 2x140mm fans from Xigmatek, like the one I have as my rear exhaust, should look shweet.

Been thinking about trading my Megatron for an H50 + 38mm as well but that's debatable.


----------



## doat

When i get my new rad i am putting 3 medium speed ultra kazes on it and reversing the airflow to have the rear and top as intake and the side panel as exhaust but i am not sure if the stock 230mm fan will be able to handle it. That is why i am trying to find that 230mm 150CFM 900rpm fan since that would probably be able to handle it but nobody can find the link i guess, it was posted in this thread but this was awhile ago.

I found this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25749 but arn't the big fans 230mm? How would that 200mm still fit? It says it fits a haf 932


----------



## cs_maan

Take a look:
http://www.sundialmicro.com/cooler_m...2130_1766.html


----------



## doat

Sweet that is better than the fan i posted, i'll get that instead. I will also be selling my XSPC RS120 triple radiator when i get my new one.


----------



## cs_maan

How much you think you'll be selling it for, so I know whether or not I should bother with an H50 or just start building a loop instead.


----------



## doat

Personally i think a custom loop is best, i love my rad it's giving me good temps but i had to widen the holes on top of my haf to screw it. I think i will be selling it for $50 shipped, only reason i will be selling it is because my friend is giving me his RX360 radiator for $20 bucks.

My rad is the XSPC R120-T(V) with the chrome plates on the side.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Personally i think a custom loop is best, i love my rad it's giving me good temps but i had to widen the holes on top of my haf to screw it. I think i will be selling it for $50 shipped, only reason i will be selling it is because my friend is giving me his RX360 radiator for $20 bucks.

My rad is the XSPC R120-T(V) with the chrome plates on the side.

Make it $45 and I'd be happy to take it off your hands as soon as you get your new one.

From the pics I saw of it, are the fittings parallel with the rad or are the perpendicular?


----------



## doat

They are parallel they stick out from the side of the rad. $45 sounds reasonable I GUESS, only had this rad for a month lol. It also comes with some silicone fan silencers or whatever they are called.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
They are parallel they stick out from the side of the rad. $45 sounds reasonable I GUESS, only had this rad for a month lol. It also comes with some silicone fan silencers or whatever they are called.

Yay! Let me know when you get your new one, I'm going to have to take a look at your pics again to see how you have it mounted so I have an idea of how to set errthang up.


----------



## doat

I just mounted it in the top part of the case normally i just had to widen the screw holes on the case and used screws with washers.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I just mounted it in the top part of the case normally i just had to widen the screw holes on the case and used screws with washers.


Oh sweet sounds easy enough, and did you have to get any 90* fittings for the hoses or did it just work as is?


----------



## doat

No i didn't get any fittings i just got longer tubes and curved them in the drive bay area it works fine, i don't have any coils or anything on the tubes. At first i was worried it would slip off but the tubes at 7/16 and they were a pain in the ass to put on so no way they are slipping off.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


No i didn't get any fittings i just got longer tubes and curved them in the drive bay area it works fine, i don't have any coils or anything on the tubes. At first i was worried it would slip off but the tubes at 7/16 and they were a pain in the ass to put on so no way they are slipping off.


Sweet, well I'll keep the $45 I have in my PayPal then until you're ready to let it go.


----------



## doat

Sweet, i'll pm you when i get the new rad. Get on aim every now and then moonface, havn't seen you on for awhile.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Sweet, i'll pm you when i get the new rad. Get on aim every now and then moonface, havn't seen you on for awhile.


I'll sign in now, pidgin was acting up before so I gave up on chatting with anything but skype lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Well guys I have some very sad news. Today I moved out of my beloved HAF 932.

These were the last shots I took of it before draining it and taking it apart. I'd already started though as you can see.



















And heres how April lies now waiting for her new home.



















Still a beautiful case and I still admire the work I did on it.










What are you moving to? if you dont mind me asking







. impressive HAF 932 btw.

rig update: my 4870x2 is giving me fits again, same issue i had initially when i installed the ek block. reinstalled windows, and tried everything,







, running on my 4870 for now, i took apart the 4870x2, need time to clean and redo


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
@ fallout
what happened to your haf? it was a beautiful mod, one of the top notch mods on a haf 932.

Time to move on. Had the case for around a yr now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Falloutboy, how can you switch cases when you are the OP of this thread? NNNOOOOO!!! Give me your haf







I'll fill it with radiators for my cpu loop.

I was gonna keep this setup for longer but I need/want to sell some of the parts so I can purchase the new system. I'll still heavily involve myself in this club. Its still my favourite thread!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
What are you moving to? if you dont mind me asking







. impressive HAF 932 btw.

Still not totally sure and thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

The skinny on the 200mm as relayed by CMs' tech support(much different than their crappy CS) is that the 200 is the 230. The only reason it's considered a 230mm is the actual diameter. The mounting diameter = 200mm.

Newegg is out of stock on them right now but they had the ones you seek (142 cfm actually) for $1 less than the stock 110cfm fan. I was considering doing that. But then they ticked me off, so they get no more money from this hombre. I do plan on going a full h2o system and had them prominently figured in my plans. No more. Anyhoo... I'll see if I can't find that product info for the 142cfm fan and put it here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
When i get my new rad i am putting 3 medium speed ultra kazes on it and reversing the airflow to have the rear and top as intake and the side panel as exhaust but i am not sure if the stock 230mm fan will be able to handle it. That is why i am trying to find that 230mm 150CFM 900rpm fan since that would probably be able to handle it but nobody can find the link i guess, it was posted in this thread but this was awhile ago.









Gotta either do something about all those pugly blue lights or set that red 230mm free so he can be with his own. If your red 230 is looking for a new home, Veritas would gladly take him in.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *1ch!go* 
Here are some pictures of my new HAF 922

















































He's moving to either the HAF X or the Corsair 800.









Thanks for the + in the other thread Wermad.[thumb]

FoB 'ave you thought about parting out your HAF btw?

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
What are you moving to? if you dont mind me asking







. impressive HAF 932 btw.

rig update: my 4870x2 is giving me fits again, same issue i had initially when i installed the ek block. reinstalled windows, and tried everything,







, running on my 4870 for now, i took apart the 4870x2, need time to clean and redo


----------



## Nhb93

Fallout, you selling that beauty? I'm sure it would go quick and for a hefty price down in the for sale. If I had the money...


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


He's moving to either the HAF X or the Corsair 800.









Thanks for the + in the other thread Wermad.[thumb]

FoB 'ave you thought about parting out your HAF btw?

~Ceadder










800D is a nice case but I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole and moving into a HAF X would be silly. Would be like moving out of one apartment and into the one across the hall.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Fallout, you selling that beauty? I'm sure it would go quick and for a hefty price down in the for sale. If I had the money...


All the hardware is going into the rebuild. Most of the WC will be sold off so I can replace it with different stuff and I have no idea what I'm doing with the case. Was thinking of selling/giving its parts and stock fans away to whoever wants them. Anyway, it looks sad down on the floor.


----------



## Nhb93

I meant selling the case, not the parts. I wonder what you would sell the WC loop for... One can only dream. Stupid shipping from Australia.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Silly people in america.

Dunno what I'm selling the parts for yet but all my R4s are taken already. In fact they were all taken before I even removed them from my case.







I think I'd take what I could get for the case too! $3.75 anyone?...


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Silly people in america.

Dunno what I'm selling the parts for yet but all my R4s are taken already. In fact they were all taken before I even removed them from my case.







I think I'd take what I could get for the case too! $3.75 anyone?...


Lol is that because shipping will probably be like $200?


----------



## Ceadderman

Dibs on the Red fans and tooless clips and I'll donate my unwanteds to sweeten the deal. Mine are black still so if someone wanted to go through the effort of painting them they could have them.

Heck, I'm going to be modding my spare I/O panel soon as well so if someone wanted to I could swap out mine with newly uprighted USBs' and Red and Green LEDs. I'm looking for low intensity 3mil bulbs. Soon as I find some I'm starting in on it. I'm just going to need theirs in good shape as replacement. If CM can't get their head into the light then I might as well fix what's wrong and help other owners at the same time. lol









BTW that was sarcasm about the 800 and the HAF X. I already knew how you feel about the 800. The HAF X is self explanatory.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


800D is a nice case but I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole and moving into a HAF X would be silly. Would be like moving out of one apartment and into the one across the hall.

All the hardware is going into the rebuild. Most of the WC will be sold off so I can replace it with different stuff and I have no idea what I'm doing with the case. Was thinking of selling/giving its parts and stock fans away to whoever wants them. Anyway, it looks sad down on the floor.


----------



## doat

I'll buy it for $4 shipped


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Add me as a 922 owner!

Hello everybody, I'm new here as well!


----------



## Ceadderman

lol I think the dollar to pound ratio makes that $40 shipped.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
I'll buy it for $4 shipped


----------



## Tatakai All

So the HAF X is being released when? I wish I knew this before I got a 932. Oh well, guess it's time to sell it after less then a month into getting it. How much should I post it on craiglist for? Being that it isn't even a month old yet and I painted and the inside a mercedes red and candy coated the window, not to mention cleared it all with automotive grade paint.


----------



## Ceadderman

According to Fudzilla

"HAF X..."

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17968/38/

Probably won't be available for 3-4 months as of Mar 8th so 2 months from today at the earliest by their estimation. Never know though cause CM released the Cosmos a full 2 months before it was scheduled to be out. They had a working prototype together in time for the big Expo that year.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
So the HAF X is being released when? I wish I knew this before I got a 932. Oh well, guess it's time to sell it after less then a month into getting it. How much should I post it on craiglist for? Being that it isn't even a month old yet and I painted and the inside a mercedes red and candy coated the window, not to mention cleared it all with automotive grade paint.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
So the HAF X is being released when? I wish I knew this before I got a 932. Oh well, guess it's time to sell it after less then a month into getting it. How much should I post it on craiglist for? Being that it isn't even a month old yet and I painted and the inside a mercedes red and candy coated the window, not to mention cleared it all with automotive grade paint.

The rep that the guy at Hexus TV spoke to said it would be released around COMPUTEX (in Taipei), which takes place in early June. So we'll see a mid- to late-June launch.


----------



## wermad

after seeing the4 HAF-X, imma stick w/ my 932. dont look as good, im not sure if the top is for a 240 rad only. only good thing going for it is black interior paint, wich if you got a orig 932, take it apart and paint it, u can even get creative and paint different or several colors. kinda disappointed w/ hafx, my 2 cents


----------



## arbalest

HAF X is UGLY!!!









Guess for my next build it'll be another HAF932









Complete with my custom TEC I'm building!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

I *might* get new doors for my HAF from CM when the X comes out.

I would think that with the availability of the regular doors that CM would also sell those piece meal as well. I'm not sure I wanna cut my doors up, so I think I can swallow my pride enough to pick those up. But other than that I'm sticking to my guns with this boycott of CM.

~Ceadder


----------



## Chigurh

Only reason i will be getting the HAF-X is for my new Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Lol is that because shipping will probably be like $200?










Na, I'm never gonna use it again so why not take what I can get for it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I'll buy it for $4 shipped


Or maybe I should take back what I just said...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Add me as a 922 owner!

Hello everybody, I'm new here as well!


Added you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chigurh*


Only reason i will be getting the HAF-X is for my new Rampage III Extreme.


So whats the go everyone. When the HAF X comes out, do we add it to the club like we did the 922 or do we pretend there is no HAF X.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


So whats the go everyone. When the HAF X comes out, do we add it to the club like we did the 922 or do we pretend there is no HAF X.










I say add it and just make it the HAF club. I may get one when they come out too and it may as well be in this thread.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


I say add it and just make it the HAF club. I may get one when they come out too and it may as well be in this thread.


Yep, I agree, Haf club.

@ FalloutBoy. Man I can't believe you took her apart! You probably could have sold her for more than you paid and had money for your next project. How about doing as Silverstone Fortess FT02? It's only a mid tower but I've always been interested in how it would work with the i/o panel on top instead of the back.

@ Everybody. I have a stock red 200 x 230mm fan for sale. A 1000watt Chieftec PSU and 4 Zalman ZF1225ASH fans for sale. Just thought I'd let you guys get first dibs before I post them on the sale thread.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
@ FalloutBoy. Man I can't believe you took her apart! You probably could have sold her for more than you paid and had money for your next project. How about doing as Silverstone Fortess FT02? It's only a mid tower but I've always been interested in how it would work with the i/o panel on top instead of the back.

I probably would have sold her but I really wanted to hang onto my main components so I decided to part it out instead. I'll still be selling her unwanted parts of and using all that to purchase some of the new parts.

I really love the silverstone FT02 aswell but for what I'm planning with this rebuild, I think I'm definatelly gonna want a full tower case!


----------



## wermad

if funds are not a hold back, go w/ this DD, this things are killer, plus you can specify colored acrylic. an extreme wc system, just throwing this out there


----------



## philwebman

Just got a HAF 922...

Add me to the club!


----------



## scc28

me too!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 

So whats the go everyone. When the HAF X comes out, do we add it to the club like we did the 922 or do we pretend there is no HAF X.









I say add it, so we don't have a thousand HAF clubs (not that there's anything wrong with that, but it'll be more organized and it'll be part of the *official* club as well. So my verdict is add it, and make it the HAF 932/922/X club







.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

If we let all the silly mid tower 922's in, myswell add the better case in. I still don't see why there making more of these HAF cases though that still don't use suggestions or mods that everyone else has done. Namely air filters and black cases.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


If we let all the silly mid tower 922's in, myswell add the better case in. I still don't see why there making more of these HAF cases though that still don't use suggestions or mods that everyone else has done. Namely air filters and black cases.


The HAF X will use black interior, but no dust filters...yet again.








YouTube- CoolerMaster HAF X

Yes I know the video is in german but you get the point


----------



## wermad

I agree that CM is overlooking its customers as far as feedback to improve or create cases to meet our demands, especially wc. Coloss has got one wicked project and i believe he's got some CM sponsorship, they should clearly take his concept and develope something or at least get inspired, and give Coloss due credit if they do (i think full sponsorship or maybe name the case "Colossus" would be fitting), a good contender to the Lian Li x1000 ftc btw. also that DD double wide acrylic case should also be tickeling the minds of CM designers.

but I do welcome 922 and hafx owners









rig update: fixed my ek/4870x2, running tri-fire again







. noticed a mistake, i need to remove pumps and rad to correct, could mean a good improvement in temps...


----------



## cs_maan

Here's updated pics of my 932







.

One ugly bright pic:









One sexy pic:


----------



## Cyberman

question about the rear fan on the 932: i have a spare scythe s-flex G lying around. if i remove the stock 140mm fan from the rear and replace it with the s-flex would i see an improved, same or worse air dissipation?
i have the Venomous-X cooler w/ Gentle Typhoon in Push/Pull


----------



## wermad

the cm fan is rated @ 60cfm doing exhaust duty, i replaced it w/ a yate loon 140 red led @ 66cfm. not much difference other than asthetics, if ur looking for more cfm, go w/ a high rated cfm 120mm fan, it has the hole mountings for either 120 or 140


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
the cm fan is rated @ 60cfm doing exhaust duty, i replaced it w/ a yate loon 140 red led @ 66cfm. not much difference other than asthetics, if ur looking for more cfm, go w/ a high rated cfm 120mm fan, it has the hole mountings for either 120 or 140

I put one of these in the back hole: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26729

Don't use any of the speed adapters and it puts out 110cfm, blows the heat off of my Vreg riser and vents the case pretty well & it's still very quiet. With 150,000 hours expected life it should be in there or any other case I buy for a long time.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Just switched my gear from my Rosewill Challenger to my 922! Rosewill Challenger looks like Danny Devito HAF looks like Arnold! Did not expect this case to be so massive (and I'm probably the only person that would be really happy about that lol). Def going to get a 932 for my upcoming basement hideout rig woohoo


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


if funds are not a hold back, go w/ this DD, this things are killer, plus you can specify colored acrylic. an extreme wc system, just throwing this out there










I've seen that one before and though it would be a great water case, I like the more conventional case.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *philwebman*


Just got a HAF 922...

Add me to the club!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *scc28*


me too!


Both added. Welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I say add it, so we don't have a thousand HAF clubs (not that there's anything wrong with that, but it'll be more organized and it'll be part of the *official* club as well. So my verdict is add it, and make it the HAF 932/922/X club







.


Ok, when it finally comes out I guess I'll add it too then.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


800D is a nice case but I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole and moving into a HAF X would be silly. Would be like moving out of one apartment and into the one across the hall.


Haha thats well said about the HAF-X


----------



## rck1984

Got my Storm Sniper sidewindow some days ago and fixed 2 new holes to fit the thumbscrews, also put some UV inside my HAF 922 and bought some cans of Black Satin and white paint. The black for painting my interior one of these days, and the white to paint my fans black/white. Also thinking of sleeving all my cables white. _Will the white paint react on UV light? I couldnt find anything about White UV-Paint_.

Kind of thinking on going completely black and white for the inside, with 2 Red LED fans in front... the original HAF one, and 1 custom one in the 5.25 bay (the one in at the rear now)

Also very close on buying a new CPU cooler, since my current one sucks.. Will probably be a Corsair h50, which should be enough to run my i5 750 on 4.0Ghz (which is my goal for now) and keeps my case clean. This in a push pull with 2 nice fans, Gentle Typhoon or something simular (being black/white painted tho, _i hope this wont screw my fan airflow?_)

But first i am gonna enjoy my vacation in Sweden, here a pic of the current look.. but i am not satisfied as u could read above, a lot will be changing next weeks.


----------



## Cyberman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
the cm fan is rated @ 60cfm doing exhaust duty, i replaced it w/ a yate loon 140 red led @ 66cfm. not much difference other than asthetics, if ur looking for more cfm, go w/ a high rated cfm 120mm fan, it has the hole mountings for either 120 or 140

s-flex G is rated at 75cfm


----------



## wermad

paint applied correctly should not affect ur fans performance, and white should react to uv light, dont think you'll need special uv white paint


----------



## Cyberman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I put one of these in the back hole: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26729

Don't use any of the speed adapters and it puts out 110cfm, blows the heat off of my Vreg riser and vents the case pretty well & it's still very quiet. With 150,000 hours expected life it should be in there or any other case I buy for a long time.

dude that fan only puts out 65cfm (110.3 mÂ³/h)


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I agree that CM is overlooking its customers as far as feedback to improve or create cases to meet our demands, especially wc.

One of the reasons my next case won't be a CM and rather a lian li or maybe the obsidian 800D. I just don't get why some amazing features other cases have aren't going into this product even though they are really simple to do.


----------



## Ceadderman

PM me with the price for the 230, I may be interested.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yep, I agree, Haf club.

@ FalloutBoy. Man I can't believe you took her apart! You probably could have sold her for more than you paid and had money for your next project. How about doing as Silverstone Fortess FT02? It's only a mid tower but I've always been interested in how it would work with the i/o panel on top instead of the back.

@ Everybody. I have a stock red 200 x 230mm fan for sale. A 1000watt Chieftec PSU and 4 Zalman ZF1225ASH fans for sale. Just thought I'd let you guys get first dibs before I post them on the sale thread.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyberman*


dude that fan only puts out 65cfm (110.3 mÂ³/h)










close though








CM

"Cooling System Front: 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA

Side: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)

Top: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)

*Rear: 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60 CFM, 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1), 35,000 hours life expectancy*"


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


paint applied correctly should not affect ur fans performance, and white should react to uv light, dont think you'll need special uv white paint


I have seen a nice tutorial on overclock.net about painting fans, ill stick to that and it should be fine i guess








And about the white, it does glow up as far as i know.. but i dont know if there is some kind of transpirant paint to make it glow better..

Cheers for your answer


----------



## Ceadderman

Ever been to a haunted house? Seen people wearing skeleton costumes glowing in black light? Black light is UV light and white indeed is reactive to UV.

I would love to find true white connectors to replace mine. Would look really cool set off by UV cathodes. I plan on getting 2 15" UV cats for mine maybe 2 4" UV cats as well, but I thought I would keep it simple for now since it's $23 for the pair of 15s'.

Well anyway if you want to see what white looks like in UV(if you haven't) watch the movies "Go" or "Singles" or some of the "Blade" series.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Got my Storm Sniper sidewindow some days ago and fixed 2 new holes to fit the thumbscrews, also put some UV inside my HAF 922 and bought some cans of Black Satin and white paint. The black for painting my interior one of these days, and the white to paint my fans black/white. Also thinking of sleeving all my cables white. _Will the white paint react on UV light? I couldnt find anything about White UV-Paint_.

Kind of thinking on going completely black and white for the inside, with 2 Red LED fans in front... the original HAF one, and 1 custom one in the 5.25 bay (the one in at the rear now)

Also very close on buying a new CPU cooler, since my current one sucks.. Will probably be a Corsair h50, which should be enough to run my i5 750 on 4.0Ghz (which is my goal for now) and keeps my case clean. This in a push pull with 2 nice fans, Gentle Typhoon or something simular (being black/white painted tho,_ i hope this wont screw my fan airflow?_)

But first i am gonna enjoy my vacation in Sweden, here a pic of the current look.. but i am not satisfied as u could read above, a lot will be changing next weeks.


----------



## wermad

if your old enough and have been clubing/night club, proof white is uv reactive. good analogy too Ceadderman


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


if your old enough and have been clubing/night club, proof white is uv reactive. good analogy too Ceadderman


Or if you're young, go to Disney. I feel like some of those waiting lines have black lights. Used to be the coolest thing to see your socks look different. I think I have a large black light in my garage for Halloween. Certainly not PC sized, it's like 3 feet long.


----------



## Ceadderman

You could always get one of those fluorescent light fixtures and get a black light bulb for it. Should fit pretty well. If you wanted to do something like that.









@wermad Thanks man. I'm pretty handy with the verbage.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Or if you're young, go to Disney. I feel like some of those waiting lines have black lights. Used to be the coolest thing to see your socks look different. I think I have a large black light in my garage for Halloween. Certainly not PC sized, it's like 3 feet long.


----------



## DefiedV

Just got my 922 in the mail today, how do I get added? Here it is getting ready for paint.










Did anyone else have any problems with their paints adhesion? I scuffed the bare metal with a scotch brite pad and used a Krylon primer. But its not sticking very well at all... I tested a few spots on the mobo tray and I can easliy scrape the paint off with my fingernail. I am really not looking forward to stripping all the paint off.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


Just got my 922 in the mail today, how do I get added? Here it is getting ready for paint.

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/1592/gedc0232.jpg

Did anyone else have any problems with their paints adhesion? I scuffed the bare metal with a scotch brite pad and used a Krylon primer. But its not sticking very well at all... I tested a few spots on the mobo tray and I can easliy scrape the paint off with my fingernail. I am really not looking forward to stripping all the paint off.


Added! Well I'm going away for the weekend so I'll be back in a few days. Seeya club.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Did anyone else have any problems with their paints adhesion? I scuffed the bare metal with a scotch brite pad and used a Krylon primer. But its not sticking very well at all... I tested a few spots on the mobo tray and I can easliy scrape the paint off with my fingernail. I am really not looking forward to stripping all the paint off.


i used 100+ grit sandpaper, others have recommended 200+ and the scotchbrite. if your gonna diy paint, its bound to chip post finish. apply a few extra coats of primer and paint if necessary. i gave it 30 mins between coats. I used Krylon after an unhappy Rustoleum application. To match oem, go w/ satin, lots of haf owners here have. flat black is really too flat, no pun intended lol, imho. i used Krylon black gloss and cherry red gloss, I like the gloss as it acts as a mirror to reflect my led fans. good luck w/ paint and welcome









some pics of my rig:



















^^^early during my recent build










^^^bad lighting on this pic, sorry, so you can barely see the reflection i was referring to.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

HAF922, with the best cable management I could possibly muster has dropped my temperatures by about 5C maybe more on stock fans compared to my Rosewill Challenger with 2 scythe ultra kaze 3000 rpm fans on the side panel









This case is the best!


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


Just got my 922 in the mail today, how do I get added? Here it is getting ready for paint.










Did anyone else have any problems with their paints adhesion? I scuffed the bare metal with a scotch brite pad and used a Krylon primer. But its not sticking very well at all... I tested a few spots on the mobo tray and I can easliy scrape the paint off with my fingernail. I am really not looking forward to stripping all the paint off.


I didn't have problems with mine sticking either. In saying that, the 932 is already primed, while yours looks bare metal. You may want to try a sel-etching primer for better adhesion on the bare metal. You can always use normal primer over the self-etching once it has done its job.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

good thread


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


if your old enough and have been clubing/night club, proof white is uv reactive. good analogy too Ceadderman


Well, as far as i know.. the part that lights up the most of the white in your T-Shirt or whatever is due to fluor in washingpowder, atleast thats what i have been told. If i keep a paper infront, it does light up.. but not that much..

Ill guess i give it a go with the white paint, the black/white fans look much better then stock black anyway









Cheers for answers


----------



## Defiler

Just got it yesterday (after an RMA for a damaged one).

Fresh out of the box.









Stripped and ready for powder coating.


----------



## kromar

hi all, im planing to buy a 932 for my new h2o setup and i have some questions about it.

1. i know i can fit a 360 radiator inside the case and seen some pictures where someone had a single rad at the bottom. is that the maximum that will fit inside the case without modifications or is there room for a 2nd 360 or 240 inside the case?

2. what about the fill port at the top? is there already a connection for tubing or do i need some special parts for that?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


Just got my 922 in the mail today, how do I get added? Here it is getting ready for paint.

Did anyone else have any problems with their paints adhesion? I scuffed the bare metal with a scotch brite pad and used a Krylon primer. But its not sticking very well at all... I tested a few spots on the mobo tray and I can easliy scrape the paint off with my fingernail. I am really not looking forward to stripping all the paint off.


When I showed the 922 to the Powdercoater they said the same thing as others... the 922 has galvanized metal on the interior so you really need to scuff if up well for paint to adhere and/or use a self-etching primer. The coater actually directed me to a sand blasting shop called U-Blast (rent time on a blasting cabinet - good times good times).

You then need to let the primer dry for a day or two and then start your main coats. If you paint too quickly, you don't allow the previous layer to fully bond and dry which will make it weaker. If you started scratching at it only a few hours after you primed it, yes, it is going to be easy to scratch off. Painting takes patience between coats to allow them to fully cure.


----------



## Ceadderman

You shouldn't have to take "all" the primer off. Just run a piece of 80 to 100 grit and sand in circular motions and get enough bare surface for the primer to adhere to and hold onto the metal, not the initial coat.

Hope the advice helps.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


Just got my 922 in the mail today, how do I get added? Here it is getting ready for paint.










Did anyone else have any problems with their paints adhesion? I scuffed the bare metal with a scotch brite pad and used a Krylon primer. But its not sticking very well at all... I tested a few spots on the mobo tray and I can easliy scrape the paint off with my fingernail. I am really not looking forward to stripping all the paint off.


----------



## Nusteyr

I have a haf 922 so can u add me? I've been 'modding' it slowly for a little bit, gotta learn this stuff and get money/inspiration.
Anyways, soon i'll be doing a build log and updating as i go, just gotta get bothered to do that asap

seeing as the link isnt in my sig for some reason, her it is for my build log that im currently doing
My Build Log


----------



## Ceadderman

I wouldn't expect much as OP is gone for the weekend. I'm sure he'll add you soon as he gets back though. So, Monday?

So in the mean time what have you been modding in your system?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nusteyr*


I have a haf 922 so can u add me? I've been 'modding' it slowly for a little bit, gotta learn this stuff and get money/inspiration.
Anyways, soon i'll be doing a build log and updating as i go, just gotta get bothered to do that asap


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hi all, im planing to buy a 932 for my new h2o setup and i have some questions about it.

1. i know i can fit a 360 radiator inside the case and seen some pictures where someone had a single rad at the bottom. is that the maximum that will fit inside the case without modifications or is there room for a 2nd 360 or 240 inside the case?

2. what about the fill port at the top? is there already a connection for tubing or do i need some special parts for that?


You can't fit a bottom rad without mods if you intend keeping the PSU in the bottom of the case; there are mounting points for a double rad where the PSU sits. Edit; forgot you can get a rad on the door.
The filport opening is just a hole.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can also add a 240 to the top on the outside as well as another 360 on the back with standoffs(i.e.) triple stacked 120s'. Right?

But that would be overkill, not to mention fugly. Still though, it appeals to my Aspergers.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You can't fit a bottom rad without mods if you intend keeping the PSU in the bottom of the case; there are mounting points for a double rad where the PSU sits. Edit; forgot you can get a rad on the door.
The filport opening is just a hole.


----------



## jmcmtank

He said "inside". Sometimes I wish I had just filled the unit the case sits on with rads and gone totally external, would have been a lot easier.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hi all, im planing to buy a 932 for my new h2o setup and i have some questions about it.

1. i know i can fit a 360 radiator inside the case and seen some pictures where someone had a single rad at the bottom. is that the maximum that will fit inside the case without modifications or is there room for a 2nd 360 or 240 inside the case?

2. what about the fill port at the top? is there already a connection for tubing or do i need some special parts for that?



you can do another rad, but as tank mentioned you'll need to modify your haf, i did a front mount 360. also i did install a single 120 rad where the 140mm sits for my first wc setup, pretty straightforward but a single rad is kinda on the weak side imho. if you want to avoid major mods, try and extreme 360 rad or swiftech has those stackable 360 rads if you must have two rads.

Fillport design is not usefull imho, it did not allow for air to escape and flooded several times for my setup, if you can run second line to allow air to escape from your res then you can run a line to the fill port. good luck









some pics:









as u can see lots of space sacrifice









update: bought a lil siphon to make it easier to fill res, gonna have to dump everything and remove stuff, I fitted my radiator fans incorrectly


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
...I fitted my radiator fans incorrectly









Go on then, what did you do?


----------



## DefiedV

Well even after 36 cure time the primer wasn't sticking. Ha I guess I should have did a test spot. Spent 2 hours with some steel wool / orbital sander and got most of it off. Also picked up some primer for galvanized/bare metal which sticks way better. Might still end up finding someone to soda blast the rest off for me though. Ahhhhhhhhhh I hate being impatient. On a side note my sleeving is going way better


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Go on then, what did you do?









front mount rad, front fans pushing, just realized when i was fixing my 4870x2 issue, rear fans are pushing too





















, interesting though, temps were really good, all three gpu idle 30-35c and load 45-50c. to get to fans, gonna have to remove a lot of hardware. the WC club thread was gentle w/ my mistake and some actually came forward to share their wc mistakes. my lil one is in a bad mood, gonna post pone until this sunday.


----------



## jmcmtank

We have all done the odd daft thing; I think it gets worse the more complex the project.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


We have all done the odd daft thing; I think it gets worse the more complex the project.










Very true. maybe i was







when setting up the fans, we've all done it before, right?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Does anybody here have a 922 with the Storm Sniper window panel on it, I want to see how it looks (I'm sure theres probably pics already but its 600 pages to look through







. Also interested to see what kind of lighting you got underneath it


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummmm no. I'm 41 and love my Guinness and J.D. black label. But even I wouldn't start in on it when messing with technology.









I don't have the money to replace an unRMAable item because of improper installation. Of course I spent 3 years in the military around combustable material too, so I suppose that might have something to do with it.







That and seeing what can happen in a simple training accident to a Battleship turret. *RIP Iowa Sailors*

Oh an hey since I'm going with the 5770(if and when my stupid rebate arrives) does anyone know of a GPU cooler I can use for them? XFX still has their cards on Newegg(for the time being) and I've been hedging whether or not to go primary h2o loop on the GPU since the H50 should handle my CPU very well. It's too bad you cut your 5.25 bays wermad cause I would have suggested putting your Res there. Makes it easier to fill anyway.

Oh an you should seriously look into running a single line for draining your system. One that is gravity induced. If I do go h2o that is definitely something I will install. Especially when I may have to move my system around for whatever reason.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Very true. maybe i was







when setting up the fans, we've all done it before, right?


----------



## jmcmtank

*wermad* has a drain from his res which exits under the case.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Does anybody here have a 922 with the Storm Sniper window panel on it, I want to see how it looks (I'm sure theres probably pics already but its 600 pages to look through







. Also interested to see what kind of lighting you got underneath it










I do, posted a pic some pages ago..
Still working on the case, going totally Black/White with UV light.
This is still the first phase actually, gonna paint interior black, fans black and white, sleeving cables white as well etc.. loads of work to look forward to.

Here my HAF922 with Sniper sidewindow:


----------



## wermad

these are early shots during the build, i do have a 4ft (133cm) tube attached to drain into a small bucket.








btw, i like to tinker w/ my pc to sober up a bit, helps regain my concentration. just my







self tyvm.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*





























these are early shots during the build, i do have a 4ft (133cm) tube attached to drain into a small bucket.








btw, i like to tinker w/ my pc to sober up a bit, helps regain my concentration. just my







self tyvm.


Oh okay kewl. How did I miss that









Well that's one way to go about it.









Anyway you or anyone else have an idea who carries 5770 coolers? I know that SOMEBODY has to since they used to be the top dog at one time in ATi's lineup, right? Or am I overthinking that too much? In any case I'm a bit surprised that I haven't found it via google. I looked through a lot of useless pages and still nothing.









@Tank: Thanks bro, I appreciate the heads up on the drain.









Oh shoot forgot to ask one really important question. 1/2 or 3/8 inch hose, it's been said that 3/8 doesn't kink as easy as 1/2 but which is better for flow and keep a reasonable temp when everything is OC'd?

Anyone know anything about this Rad?

*MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480Radiator*









I was thinking about getting one and running that instead of a 360. Only issue is routing enough hose to attach it to the door and not have it kink when closed. I guess I could have a disconnect system set up but I'm not sure about that.

~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

seen a post on here a few months ago w/ a haf member showing his door w/ a couple of extreme 240 rads, just gonna have to dig for it, really cool setup. magic cool has some nice and unorthodox rads, hard to find though, seen a guy w/ the 3x3 (9 or 18 fans total!!!) mounted as a complete door.

edit: found the Magic Cool 3x3,


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah they have both of them in P-PCs' catalog. I don't want to cut the door unless it's to install plexi so the 480 would be cool so long as it bolts to the 120 bosses. Also can add 4 YL Red 120s' and adding P-PC's doorfilter keeps everything self contained imho. They are sold out at the moment there since the are selling em for $99 bucks. I found the same thing thru Google for $128 so I would definitely wait.

But I like the planning stage. I can envision the finished product at this stage and don't have to spend the money only to have wasted it. So don't mind me I'm just compiling experience to plan the best build I can build.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
seen a post on here a few months ago w/ a haf member showing his door w/ a couple of extreme 240 rads, just gonna have to dig for it, really cool setup. magic cool has some nice and unorthodox rads, hard to find though, seen a guy w/ the 3x3 (9 or 18 fans total!!!) mounted as a complete door.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

rck1984 said:


> I do, posted a pic some pages ago..
> Still working on the case, going totally Black/White with UV light.
> This is still the first phase actually, gonna paint interior black, fans black and white, sleeving cables white as well etc.. loads of work to look forward to.
> 
> Here my HAF922 with Sniper sidewindow:
> 
> Wow that looks great I'm going to order that side panel, thanks alot i'll check back for pictures if you update it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I was thinking about getting one and running that instead of a 360. Only issue is routing enough hose to attach it to the door and not have it kink when closed. I guess I could have a disconnect system set up but I'm not sure about that.

~Ceadder










got me on thinking about that system i mentioned about fellow ocn member posted here who has two 240 rads mounted on door, found it, pp 452


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey wer, how much fluid does it take to fill your system? Is 32oz. good or would I need more? I'm putting a h2o system together on paper and want to make sure I get the amount close so I know what the cost outlay is going to be.

Also...

I was thinking of running 2 pumps also but my thought is to run an 800 l/h pump and a 500 l/h pump. The 500 runs normally and the 800 takes over when I'm OC and playing intensive games. I'm thinking of running them in series (500 drawing through the 800 to save wear and tear on the 500) off a Lamptron Fan Controller. I think the 500 impeller could handle the increase in flow so long as it's not on. That sound right to you? I know it should be able to draw through the 800 but the 800 should not be restricted trying to draw through the 500.

I did find 5770 blocks. Actual dedicated EK brand blocks at $65 each. But now I'm looking at possibly going CPU and HDD coolers if they are not too budget breaking. Oh yeah also found a really nice 5.25 res with black faceplate for $40. Even lets you know when you're low.









Thanks for finding that page for me. I appreciate it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


got me on thinking about that system i mentioned about fellow ocn member posted here who has two 240 rads mounted on door, found it, pp 452


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Just got it yesterday (after an RMA for a damaged one).

Fresh out of the box.

Stripped and ready for powder coating.


Hey, before you PC it, could you do me a favor, measure the dimensions inside, from corner to corner and post them. Also the inside width please, please.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hey wer, how much fluid does it take to fill your system? Is 32oz. good or would I need more? I'm putting a h2o system together on paper and want to make sure I get the amount close so I know what the cost outlay is going to be.

Also...

I was thinking of running 2 pumps also but my thought is to run an 800 l/h pump and a 500 l/h pump. The 500 runs normally and the 800 takes over when I'm OC and playing intensive games. I'm thinking of running them in series (500 drawing through the 800 to save wear and tear on the 500) off a Lamptron Fan Controller. I think the 500 impeller could handle the increase in flow so long as it's not on. That sound right to you? I know it should be able to draw through the 800 but the 800 should not be restricted trying to draw through the 500.

I did find 5770 blocks. Actual dedicated EK brand blocks at $65 each. But now I'm looking at possibly going CPU and HDD coolers if they are not too budget breaking. Oh yeah also found a really nice 5.25 res with black faceplate for $40. Even lets you know when you're low.









Thanks for finding that page for me. I appreciate it.









~Ceadder









w/ my res and dual loops, i ended up using somewhere 60-70 oz







, yeah, bought a couple of xtra bottles of coolant (on my third now, many leaks and spills). buy two 32oz bottles, just in case, you'll have some spills







. hence reason why i bought a siphon pump to refill









i run both my ocz 800L/h pumps thru the fan controller, its a two-mode switch style, full and half power, only use full pwr on pumps when gaming. for ur pump idea, its a bit complex, i would invest in a 1000+l/h pump (swiftech) and use the fan controller on it, i only thing i could think of is to have some sort of diversion valve to turn on and add flow, but youll have two different flow rates crashing into each other either way, not sure if i understood your idea correctly. i think an 800L/h pump would be ok for a xfire loop, or single vga and cpu loop. or run two separate like me, 500 for cpu and 800 for your 5770 xfire,

wow $65 for ek blocks, xcellent buy, my 4870 block was $90 and 4870x2 was $120







, i like them, except 4870x2 block has got a flaw, no raisers







, did a ghetto fix though. cpu block is a good choice (time to oc that 955), hdd block is kinda overkill as well as ram blocks imho, just have good airflow to them and should work fine


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually I got it wrong on that EK block. $75 each. So far w/o fittings I'm up to $339 with 2 pumps and 1 bottle of PrimoChill.

Unfortunately I'm not sure what size compression fittings to run. I want the Bitspower Black Comp fittings but they go from 1/4" fitting connector to #mm and I'm not entirely sure on which size fits the 1/2 id Feser hoses. I'm thinking of running white UV reactive(Hence the two 15" uv cats) hoses. I don't want any chrome if I can help it.

Only problem is that the CPU cooler I want to run isn't yet available. So I'll probably still go with the H50 until it is. And don't know if I should run the NB/SB(still not available yet) but seeing your stance on the HDD cooler(wouldn't run RAM coolers since that voids the warranty on the Dominators which will be brand new) anyway still trying to figure it out but I think that the conversion is 13.5 mm to the 1/2" ID. Not sure if I got that right but I got time to get it worked out.

Thanks for the assistance. So at least 2 bottles of coolant. Though I will be tub testing my system, so hopefully I can circumvent some of the issues that you've had.









*Edit* I figured out the fittings. 1/4" thread at both ends as adapter *dee dee deeee* and then you fit the size fitting that you require.








So anyway once I got that issue translated in the ole pea brain it was simple enough.*ediT*

5 ft. of hose enough or you think more?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


w/ my res and dual loops, i ended up using somewhere 60-70 oz







, yeah, bought a couple of xtra bottles of coolant (on my third now, many leaks and spills). buy two 32oz bottles, just in case, you'll have some spills







. hence reason why i bought a siphon pump to refill









i run both my ocz 800L/h pumps thru the fan controller, its a two-mode switch style, full and half power, only use full pwr on pumps when gaming. for ur pump idea, its a bit complex, i would invest in a 1000+l/h pump (swiftech) and use the fan controller on it, i only thing i could think of is to have some sort of diversion valve to turn on and add flow, but youll have two different flow rates crashing into each other either way, not sure if i understood your idea correctly. i think an 800L/h pump would be ok for a xfire loop, or single vga and cpu loop. or run two separate like me, 500 for cpu and 800 for your 5770 xfire,

wow $65 for ek blocks, xcellent buy, my 4870 block was $90 and 4870x2 was $120







, i like them, except 4870x2 block has got a flaw, no raisers







, did a ghetto fix though. cpu block is a good choice (time to oc that 955), hdd block is kinda overkill as well as ram blocks imho, just have good airflow to them and should work fine


----------



## Forsaken_id

You may be able to ge by with 5 ft. I always get 10 ft just to be safe and just in case I add or change something, I have enough and don't have to pay shipping again.


----------



## wermad

fixed my fans and the hdd decided to go clicky-ti-click,





































































































































































































time to shop for new one, might go ssd,









compression fittings are a pita for moi, you gotta know id and od of your tube, plus their more expensive. I recommend barbs w/ nylon click clamps (more clicks, aaaahhhhhhhh). not as sexy but effective.

5 ft of tubing is ok for a single loop, i ended up using around +10ft, and got an extra 4-5ft for the drain line. my recommendation if your going w/ two vga blocks and cpu block 10 ft to be safe, any extra and you can use as a drain line like mine or if you decide to change the loop (add nb/sb, mosfet, ram, hdd blocks).

I purchased my stuff from Koolance, Frozencpu and moddersmart 

might as well get all at once to save on shipping. btw get some 90Â° and 45Â° swivel fittings for those elaborate bends to ease the tubing setup. they come in handy







if your going w/ big rads and good size res, coolant as a precaution i would get two.








going to Fry's tomorrow, they've got a sale on ssd.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm sorry bout your HDD wermad. Had I been around when you were contemplating it I would have advised you to leave the seagate alone though. There is a youtube vid where their product rep just disses Hitachi for having 5 platters in their TB drive. "More parts" means more chances of going bad since there are more read heads in the 5 platter design.

Hitachi 5 platters and 10 read heads = 2 per platter.

Seagate 4 platters and 8 read heads = 2 per platter.

Sorry but my Aspergers dictates that 5 platters are better than 4 because there is less information stored per platter. 200 gigs rather than 250. The more data on the platter the more the drive has to work to find it. This also slows down read/write times. I don't have the seagate seek time in front of me but the Hitachi is 32 miliseconds. I realize that the Seagate drive isn't going to be that much different but when I see someone who is SUPPOSED to be knowledgeable talkin out their bum about their competition, I have to use my brain and figure out WHY the competition is as bad as the Rep believes them to be.

If you're a good business(like WD) you let your product speak for itself. You don't talk trash. Granted my Hitachi is relatively new, but I've not ever had a problem with any Hitachi drive that I've owned. If I don't have any available I'll buy WD. But I stay away from Seagates and Maxtors. Seagates USED to be as solid as WD.

Wow I can't believe how much I'm into this h2o setup before I even pay for it. we're talkin $600 without the compression fittings so far. And without the Rad fittings. I changed the pumps up to both 800 since they are the same price at P-PCS at the moment. So I'm dropping the H50, I think. But we'll see. Anyway I couldn't find 3/4 OD fittings. The biggest I could find at Performance was 5/8 OD. I really don't feel like shaving lines to fit the smaller OD. So I guess I get to do this all over again to see if I can get a better price through Frozen.

We'll see though. Oh yes the Feser UV reactive hose I'm going to get is 1/5 ID x 3/4 OD. Having worked parts I had to know that kind of info for hoses and fittings. And it's something I always look for when dealing with anything involving liquids. Especially around electrical parts.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*









fixed my fans and the hdd decided to go clicky-ti-click,





































































































































































































time to shop for new one, might go ssd,









compression fittings are a pita for moi, you gotta know id and od of your tube, plus their more expensive. I recommend barbs w/ nylon click clamps (more clicks, aaaahhhhhhhh). not as sexy but effective.

5 ft of tubing is ok for a single loop, i ended up using around +10ft, and got an extra 4-5ft for the drain line. my recommendation if your going w/ two vga blocks and cpu block 10 ft to be safe, any extra and you can use as a drain line like mine or if you decide to change the loop (add nb/sb, mosfet, ram, hdd blocks).

I purchased my stuff from Koolance, Frozencpu and moddersmart 

might as well get all at once to save on shipping. btw get some 90Â° and 45Â° swivel fittings for those elaborate bends to ease the tubing setup. they come in handy







if your going w/ big rads and good size res, coolant as a precaution i would get two.








going to Fry's tomorrow, they've got a sale on ssd.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Oh yes the Feser UV reactive hose I'm going to get is 1/5 ID x 3/4 OD.
~Ceadder









Take it you mean 1/2" ID? That shop does *Enzotech Compression Fittings* in that size. It's funny seeing the different availability of fittings in different countries; over here I was after 7/16" ID compression fittings but they are like rocking horse poop.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol it's 0420am here. Yeah I meant 1/2. I've been up listening to the Gigantes/ Squaws rebroadcast. 13 freakin innings.









Gotta love those. Anyway brain is here fingers typing is sporadic at best.









Yeah I noticed that the CPU cooler I want is only available in Europe right now. Alphacools AM3 cooler in Red anodized mount and black anodized cooler. 60 Euros so it's probably $90 here when it finally comes out.









Oh yeah, I'm tryin ta keep them as dark as possible. Though I may go with the shinies to offset all the black, the hose will be white with red spring kit on them. I just may decide to just buy the hardware first w/o chip coolers etc. And run the cards w/o water and then when I'm better able to do so, get the rest of the kit in a bulk shipment. $600 is A LOT to absorb when you have to rely on school funds. I may be getting $2500 but I have to be realistic about things.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Take it you mean 1/2" ID? That shop does *Enzotech Compression Fittings* in that size. It's funny seeing the different availability of fittings in different countries; over here I was after 7/16" ID compression fittings but they are like rocking horse poop.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I'm sorry bout your HDD wermad. Had I been around when you were contemplating it I would have advised you to leave the seagate alone though. ~Ceadder









tnx, only got the seagate bcus it was on special $90. ne who, after looking at ssd







i'll put that to the side, might get a 500gb hitachi or wd both 7.2k. Fry's has a Patriot ssd for $80 after mir. after poking around ocn regarding ssd, imma wait, a lil too out of my league in competency and mula. unless you can convince me its easier and better way, lol. amazon has a 128gb ssd kingstons for $250, no tax and free shipping, or 64gb for $157. tough call, ne advise ? its 5 am local time, imma turn in, gotta go to work in a few hrs.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering where do you put your SSD drive if your hard drive slot is full?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


i am wondering where do you put your SSD drive if your hard drive slot is full?


It can go anywhere that you can get power and data cables to reach it. Mine uses a couple of holes drilled into the mobo tray and the CM SSD adapter; hides a lot of mess.


----------



## manolith

im back in the club.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Bah CM website out of stock on the storm sniper window, anybody know where I can find one ?


----------



## jmcmtank

You could get it from *Europe* but the shipping would make you scream.


----------



## rck1984

Serious_Don said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> I do, posted a pic some pages ago..
> Still working on the case, going totally Black/White with UV light.
> This is still the first phase actually, gonna paint interior black, fans black and white, sleeving cables white as well etc.. loads of work to look forward to.
> 
> Here my HAF922 with Sniper sidewindow:[/qoute]
> 
> Wow that looks great I'm going to order that side panel, thanks alot i'll check back for pictures if you update it.
> 
> I will, painted my fans black/white now.. Also planning on painting the side of my 5850 cooler white, gonna get myself a white cablesleeve kit as well one of these days and modding a little here and there.
> Ill start off with painting the interior Black/White (black case/motherboard tray, white highlights) if that satisfy me, ill give it a go on the outside as well.. Like painting the grills white etc..
> 
> Just waiting for my new CPU cooler, so i can take everything apart and do it all at once.
> 
> Ill post some pics once in a while.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serious_Don* 
Bah CM website out of stock on the storm sniper window, anybody know where I can find one ?

I am living in Holland myself, bought it on Coolermaster Part shop for about 30â‚¬ (10$ in US still?) u might be able to order it in europe indeed, but it will cost quite some to ship i guess.

http://195.69.74.103/shop/product_in...c94d7bcf6d8cce

There you go, thats the dutch site tho, dunno if it helps.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Gah I don't know overseas shipping is insane. Maybe I better learn how to mod and put my own window in.. I get the feeling they won't be restocking it on the CM USA site even though they have it listed still


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Gah I don't know overseas shipping is insane. Maybe I better learn how to mod and put my own window in.. I get the feeling they won't be restocking it on the CM USA site even though they have it listed still


You could do worse than watch the *mnpctech.com* vids on youtube.


----------



## Ceadderman

Run, don't walk, RUN to newegg and grab one of their Hitachi TB drives. Current price is $80 bucks. So you could be in a new TB drive for less than $90. If you're still looking for the SSD, I would advise that your only real benefit from one is boot speed. $ for $ HDD still win in the storage department. I know I'm looking for a SSD myself but the prices aren't where they should be. $110 average for a 30 Gig drive is not their best selling point imho.

You're in SoCal so you're relatively close to their store. One of these days I want to tour Mecca, but you will have to be my proxy til that time.










Well anyway just keep in mind that while the SSD are fast(exponentially so) they don't have enough storage to consider making them the focal point of any system yet. Which is sad because the build cost is cheaper than that of a 250 Gig HDD. All they did was translate a thumb drive to a bigger PCB footprint. And imho thumb drives are also one of those things that if I don't need it I don't buy it. I basically stick to a low 20+ gig td so I can put my operating system onboard and use it as a boot disk. That's it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


tnx, only got the seagate bcus it was on special $90. ne who, after looking at ssd







i'll put that to the side, might get a 500gb hitachi or wd both 7.2k. Fry's has a Patriot ssd for $80 after mir. after poking around ocn regarding ssd, imma wait, a lil too out of my league in competency and mula. unless you can convince me its easier and better way, lol. amazon has a 128gb ssd kingstons for $250, no tax and free shipping, or 64gb for $157. tough call, ne advise ? its 5 am local time, imma turn in, gotta go to work in a few hrs.


----------



## wermad

tnx, just got a wd 500gb for now, to load os and get up and running again. i already have a wd 1tb external for extra storage. ssd is too expensive at the moment, Im really excited to see what my gpu temps will be now, the fans, in correct setup, are blowing like crazy. Im also ploting a change to my wc setup, if temps are not satisfactory







.


----------



## rck1984

I painted my casefans Black/white, in the hope my UV would light them up.. But it doesn't actually







Tho, Black/White fans do look better then the stock black ones.










So normal white paint does not light up under UV, any suggestions to get them glowing? Do i have to search for transperant UV spray or something? or anything else i should/could do?


----------



## jmcmtank

Ask a girl to get you some UV nail varnish.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Ask a girl to get you some UV nail varnish.


Hmm, that might be a good one actually *Looking at my girlfriend >.>"


----------



## Ceadderman

Make a Tide solution and paint and allow to dry if she doesn't have any?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Hmm, that might be a good one actually *Looking at my girlfriend >.>"


lol, no problem. Always happy to lend a hand. 500 should be fine but given you have... er HAD a 1.5 TB drive and you could have as extensive as a music library as I do, I didn't think that you would want to go lower than a TB.









My brother had a good thought about loops. If you run a single loop all systems put another radiator in between the CPU and the Res and then Res to GPU and then to bigger Rad. So I'm thinkin

CPU-pump-Rad(120 or 240)-res-pump-GPU-GPU-BigRad(360 or larger)-CPU.

Now obviously you want to cut down on the heat entering the pump but the pump does add to the RF increase no matter how minimal so I'm thinking that a pump before the Rad is a solid idea to cool the increase that the pump gives off. What do you think? Two 800s' in that setup work in your opinion?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


tnx, just got a wd 500gb for now, to load os and get up and running again. i already have a wd 1tb external for extra storage. ssd is too expensive at the moment, Im really excited to see what my gpu temps will be now, the fans, in correct setup, are blowing like crazy. Im also ploting a change to my wc setup, if temps are not satisfactory







.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Make a Tide solution and paint and allow to dry if she doesn't have any?










Sorry, didnt really understood that








I just checked up some nailpollish on the net (oh boy







) and asked my girlfriend to bring me some, she has a reason to go to make-up store again then


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Make a Tide solution and paint and allow to dry if she doesn't have any?









lol, no problem. Always happy to lend a hand. 500 should be fine but given you have... er HAD a 1.5 TB drive and you could have as extensive as a music library as I do, I didn't think that you would want to go lower than a TB.









My brother had a good thought about loops. If you run a single loop all systems put another radiator in between the CPU and the Res and then Res to GPU and then to bigger Rad. So I'm thinkin

CPU-pump-Rad(120 or 240)-res-pump-GPU-GPU-BigRad(360 or larger)-CPU.

Now obviously you want to cut down on the heat entering the pump but the pump does add to the RF increase no matter how minimal so I'm thinking that a pump before the Rad is a solid idea to cool the increase that the pump gives off. What do you think? Two 800s' in that setup work in your opinion?

~Ceadder









sounds good,

a lot of folks ask why i dont have my loop pump>rad>block>res
I have pump>block>rad>res and im pretty content (still dont have new gpu temps







). Good point about coolant entering the pump, though I cant say if that is factual since Im just a novice in the wc world







. it would be a good question to post in the WaterCooling section









that WD hdd is snappy, os installed in less than 20 mins, far faster than the Seagate 1.5tb about 45mins, it does run a little too warm, which worries me since i need to stick inside an enclosure, thinking about adding a cooling/fan. two ideas:
1. buy a hdd cooling hs like this

2. buy a pci slot fan extractor and remove slot plate and convert to blower to feed top or bottom of enclosure, leave other end of enclosure open for exhaust.


----------



## Ceadderman

Apologies I was being a smartazz. I'm not sure if it's true or not but someone said that it may clothing being uv reactive may have something to do with the detergent in the wash cycle. Which I find a bit hard to believe since costumes tend to react well in black light. But meh whatever. I think that maybe the paint you got doesn't react well. No matter if you can get some clear UV paint or nail varnish should fix it right up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Sorry, didnt really understood that








I just checked up some nailpollish on the net (oh boy







) and asked my girlfriend to bring me some, she has a reason to go to make-up store again then










Well I just diagrammed my loop.

CPU>Pump>240(360 if needed)Rad>5.25 bay Res>Pump>Top GPU>Lower>480(or two 240s')Rad>... repeat.

Straight compression fittings Bitspower in 1/2x3/4 are available at P-PCs' I figure I'll need 2 for the pumps and 2 L fittings(only available at Frozen, go figure) I'll need 4 stops for the GPU setup. 1" extendable with some double male G .25" adapters x2 and 2 double fem adapters to make sure I have the straight pipe covered. 2 Ls' for the 480(4 for the 2x240 setup), 2 45o fittings for CPU block and 2 comp fittings for those. The L fittings come pre-done with comp fittings.

So that's 8 Ls'.
2x Pumps
2x 480
2x GPU
2x Top Rad

4 plugs better make it 6. One possible for the Res and a spare.
1" adjustable
2x double male
2x double fem
2x 45o
4x straight comps

There hows that look? Is your math coming up same as mine?

Since this is such a big amount I'm going to get my fittings and 240 first. The 480 is out of stock so I can wait on that. I'll get 10' of hose and then another 10' when I'm ready to go.

Damn Pete Yorn singing Bowie's "China Girl" sounds a helluva lot like Eddie Vedder and Pearl Jam.









Well anyway I think I got it figured out.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


sounds good,

a lot of folks ask why i dont have my loop pump>rad>block>res
I have pump>block>rad>res and im pretty content (still dont have new gpu temps







). Good point about coolant entering the pump, though I cant say if that is factual since Im just a novice in the wc world







. it would be a good question to post in the WaterCooling section









that WD hdd is snappy, os installed in less than 20 mins, far faster than the Seagate 1.5tb about 45mins, it does run a little too warm, which worries me since i need to stick inside an enclosure, thinking about adding a cooling/fan. two ideas:
1. buy a hdd cooling hs like this

2. buy a pci slot fan extractor and remove slot plate and convert to blower to feed top or bottom of enclosure, leave other end of enclosure open for exhaust.


----------



## wermad

^^^seems right,

Wow just checked my temps after loading ccc, fixing the fan setup to the correct push/pull dropped my idle temps from 40c to 28c. now i want to do the top mount rad push/pull too, its only pushing right now.

edit: just placed an order from ppcs, got three YateLoons and a koolance rad/fan shroud to mount on top for some pulling duty, time to bust out the rotary tool


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Apologies I was being a smartazz. I'm not sure if it's true or not but someone said that it may clothing being uv reactive may have something to do with the detergent in the wash cycle. Which I find a bit hard to believe since costumes tend to react well in black light. But meh whatever. I think that maybe the paint you got doesn't react well. No matter if you can get some clear UV paint or nail varnish should fix it right up.










Lol allright, well it was me who came up with that "washingpowder" thing, i read it on a couple comments around the net, dont know if its true or not, only thing i know now is that the white paint i used isnt UV reactive. I will check for the nail varnish, or well... my girlfriend will, haha.. I am so not going into a make-up store searching for cute nail varnish







rather send my girlfriend doing that









I just hope i get a equal "paint" with the varnish, and no lines or some other weird pattern, if u know what i mean.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get yourself the smallest foam brush you can get. Preferably something from a hardware shop so you can inspect it yourself w/o jeopardizing your manhood.









Anyway you'll want to take one of those fans with you for comparison. Then you'll need a small tray to pour your varnish into(preferably when you're ready to paint) and you can paint it in short strokes to each blade around the hub. Not hub to tip. Because if those are 60mm fans like I think they are you won't find a small enough brush to fit the blade w/o hitting the ones next to it. So you paint one then move to the next and so forth until all are coated to your liking. But TEST the nail varnish before you start in or you may not like the reactivity of the varnish on your blades. Food for thought.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Lol allright, well it was me who came up with that "washingpowder" thing, i read it on a couple comments around the net, dont know if its true or not, only thing i know now is that the white paint i used isnt UV reactive. I will check for the nail varnish, or well... my girlfriend will, haha.. I am so not going into a make-up store searching for cute nail varnish







rather send my girlfriend doing that









I just hope i get a equal "paint" with the varnish, and no lines or some other weird pattern, if u know what i mean.


Nice...

... so YOU'RE the one that scooped my YLs' out of my cart.









I had to remove seven 120s' because there wasn't enough in stock. All good I'm not ready yet.

I did all the hard work looking up all the parts. I'll be $730 into this venture without the $150 for 2 GPU blocks and the $100 for the 2x240 rad and that's between Frozen and P-PCs'.







But it's so going to be worth it. I had to cut some stuff from my initial system buy but I'm getting the 2 GPU if I can.

So I'm definitely breaking this up into smaller amounts

A freakin grand just for h2o. Insane.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Wow just checked my temps after loading ccc, fixing the fan setup to the correct push/pull dropped my idle temps from 40c to 28c. now i want to do the top mount rad push/pull too, its only pushing right now.

edit: just placed an order from ppcs, got three YateLoons and a koolance rad/fan shroud to mount on top for some pulling duty, time to bust out the rotary tool


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nice...

... so YOU'RE the one that scooped my YLs' out of my cart.









I had to remove seven 120s' because there wasn't enough in stock. All good I'm not ready yet.

I did all the hard work looking up all the parts. I'll be $730 into this venture without the $150 for 2 GPU blocks and the $100 for the 2x240 rad and that's between Frozen and P-PCs'.







But it's so going to be worth it. I had to cut some stuff from my initial system buy but I'm getting the 2 GPU if I can.

So I'm definitely breaking this up into smaller amounts

A freakin grand just for h2o. Insane.









~Ceadder










lol, i got all Medium speed, I did notice all high speed were gone, ppcs has all three red led speed variants, frozen only has med, plus frozen tends to be a lil bit more pricey than others. still installing drivers, gpu have yet to break 29c not bad for minor load/almost idle...$1k seems be around the amount i spent, welcome to the wonderful world of water cooling


----------



## Ceadderman

lol well I shaved $50 off by dropping the extra temp 140mm Rad 2 L fittings and replacing those with 2 more compression fittings. I decided that maybe I should not impede my flow at the pump. 2 L fittings were meant to direct flow in an unnatural angle. I got to thinking about that and decided that I could run the Bay Pump directly facing the bay which would have cut my flow somewhat had I faced it out and then ran the L toward the XSPC Res. Also dropped two plugs since I didn't require any for the bay. I'll pick up another plug when I get the rest of my gear.

So for now it's the bay device and the fittings. Any more than that I'm gonna have to check myself into spending rehab.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


lol, i got all Medium speed, I did notice all high speed were gone, ppcs has all three red led speed variants, frozen only has med, plus frozen tends to be a lil bit more pricey than others. still installing drivers, gpu have yet to break 29c not bad for minor load/almost idle...$1k seems be around the amount i spent, welcome to the wonderful world of water cooling


----------



## jmcmtank

Reference the pump dumping heat into the system; easiest way to experience this is to run the pump from some sort of PSU with the rad fans un-powered. Come back in 15 mins and the coolant temperature will have risen noticeably.


----------



## Ceadderman

Mmmmm no thanks. Let's not and pretend we did.









The pumps I'm going to get are the OCZ ones that are similar to Danger Den's. As a matter of fact they share the same housing chassis.







Gonna mount one to the upper PSU brackets since they aren't in use and the other one directly behind the Res at the bottom most 5.25 bay. Shouldn't see much of a heat increase using gravity to assist the flow.









Oh yeah, they also are 18 volt 3 pin connector powered. 
Is there even a PSU that could run that directly w/o an adapter?









But that's a great analogy Tank.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Reference the pump dumping heat into the system; easiest way to experience this is to run the pump from some sort of PSU with the rad fans un-powered. Come back in 15 mins and the coolant temperature will have risen noticeably.


----------



## wermad

ocz pumps are great, a bit noisy due to the vibrations, i ended up using some foam pieces as padding and zip tying those suckers down. still have some noise, just switch the fan controller to low (7v) and they turn very very quite, low speed temps only rise 2-3c for light load on system. I crank those bad boys up to full pwr only when gaming by then my logis are far louder or I have my headphones on. got them from frozen for $42 a pop


----------



## Ceadderman

That's where I'ma get mine. I was going to get them through PPCs but then I had to look for the L compression fittings. And of course you know, once I was there I did some price shopping. I can get most everything from PPCs' because they have it in stock but where I could I put stuff in my wish list at Frozen. Funny thing was I was looking at the price of hose at Frozen and saw that they have a decent hose cutter to throw in. Well I made the mistake of selecting the cutter and 20 ft of hose and sending it to my wish list. Imagine my shock and dismay when it shows to be $279 for hose.









Ummmmm yeah, hose cutters for each foot of hose. I really hope the cutters ain't that cheaply made.









So I got it down to what I need for $257. 3 bottles of coolant included. Blood Red of course. I'm a 49er fan so this fits my scheme quite well. Too bad the red o-rings that both companies have will show up Pink. So I'm gonna look around for just plain black or non reactive red 1/4 o-rings. The green is fine for now but I'd rather keep it on point for color scheme.









Oooooh got my first flame.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


ocz pumps are great, a bit noisy due to the vibrations, i ended up using some foam pieces as padding and zip tying those suckers down. still have some noise, just switch the fan controller to low (7v) and they turn very very quite, low speed temps only rise 2-3c for light load on system. I crank those bad boys up to full pwr only when gaming by then my logis are far louder or I have my headphones on. got them from frozen for $42 a pop


----------



## jmcmtank

My essential water-cooling tools are a small PSU which was originally from an IDE to USB adapter kit that ends in a molex and a really good tube cutter. It's great on the one hand to run the w/c with the system off and on the other to get straight cuts. The tube cutters are in my gallery-see camera postbit-and I'll get a shot of the PSU when the sun comes up in a couple of hours.
Suppose I could add another item, PWM speed controller for the Swiftech MCP655, also in my gallery. These pumps can be TOO powerful and mine are the full-on variety, so bleeding is a right laugh.


----------



## wermad

yeah uv red is really pink or fusia, good thing for those who bought them first and reviewed them. frozen has a 10 pack of feser barbs (if your still open about going w/ them) for $24, i got a 4 pack of feser 45Â° swivel fittings for $24 too, and bought a dozen (yeah, went a lil overboard, but they will come in handy for future upgrades







) koolance 90Â° barbs. those 45Â° swivel fittings were crucial.


----------



## jmcmtank

Here is the PSU I use to run my pumps for testing and bleeding. I also use it to power fans and HDDs.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Ooooh curiosity is piqued. How much and where do I find one?









Yeah, unfortunately my color scheme is crucial. It's a good thing I get almost $2700 from school rebates. So money isn't that tight but I don't know if I'm going to get it all at once or if they are going to cut two checks. would be REALLY kewl if they cut a single check.









So fellas, I know this should go w/o saying but you guys run polytape on your fittings when putting together your systems?

I have a roll but tolerances could be tight enough that people don't do it so, yay or nay?









Check out my blog and if you have any suggestions lemme know.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
yeah uv red is really pink or fusia, good thing for those who bought them first and reviewed them. frozen has a 10 pack of feser barbs (if your still open about going w/ them) for $24, i got a 4 pack of feser 45Â° swivel fittings for $24 too, and bought a dozen (yeah, went a lil overboard, but they will come in handy for future upgrades







) koolance 90Â° barbs. those 45Â° swivel fittings were crucial.


----------



## jmcmtank

If you mean PTFE, plumbers, tape-you shouldn't really need it as the O rings make the seal.....however it's cheap and I've used it on the odd occasion with stuff like graphics cards with plexi threads. I suspect it may end up in your system 'though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh forgot about O-rings. Nvmd.I wouldn't want to pour a grand into my system and get fragged by an errant strand of poly.









Hey Tank, I was looking at your h2o setup. Why are you running 2 pipes in your GPU set? I was thinking of just running the single pipe since I'm going to run a single loop. Isn't it counter productive to run both with straight pipe? Doesn't it create backflow in that configuration?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


If you mean PTFE, plumbers, tape-you shouldn't really need it as the O rings make the seal.....however it's cheap and I've used it on the odd occasion with stuff like graphics cards with plexi threads. I suspect it may end up in your system 'though.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I just read through 8 long pages of forum...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Just got it yesterday (after an RMA for a damaged one).

Fresh out of the box.
http://iamdefiler.com/922/922_01.jpg

Stripped and ready for powder coating.
http://iamdefiler.com/922/922_02.jpg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nusteyr*


I have a haf 922 so can u add me? I've been 'modding' it slowly for a little bit, gotta learn this stuff and get money/inspiration.
Anyways, soon i'll be doing a build log and updating as i go, just gotta get bothered to do that asap

seeing as the link isnt in my sig for some reason, her it is for my build log that im currently doing
My Build Log


Both added finaly!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


We have all done the odd daft thing; I think it gets worse the more complex the project.










Sadly yes.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Actually I got it wrong on that EK block. $75 each. So far w/o fittings I'm up to $339 with 2 pumps and 1 bottle of PrimoChill.

~Ceadder










So did you buy that coolant yet?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope still in the planning stages. Lemme guess you have a supplier that saw it fall off the back of a truck.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I just read through 8 long pages of forum...









Both added finaly!

Sadly yes.









So did you buy that coolant yet?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


...

Hey Tank, I was looking at your h2o setup. *Why are you running 2 pipes in your GPU set?* I was thinking of just running the single pipe since I'm going to run a single loop. Isn't it counter productive to run both with straight pipe? Doesn't it create backflow in that configuration?









~Ceadder










Because the blocks are matched and therefore have the same restriction, I can run them in parallel. Otherwise block No1 in the coolant loop will always be cooler than No2. Using the two connectors isn't as efficient as "Y" connectors before and after the graphics cards but is a good deal neater and shortens the loop. Performance wise block No1 is 1C cooler than block No2, whereas running it in series had a difference of 5C.
Ref the PSU in the pic above; you might want to look *here* for a US supplier of something similar. You would have to solder-on a molex, or whatever, doubt anyone still does molex with the advent of SATA.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Na, just wanted to tell you that that coolant is absolute rubbish!! It stains water parts/tubing almost instantly and the colour seperates from the coolant and clogs up everything. Makes a mess out of a water loop after only a few weeks. Definately grab something else if you can. I'm speaking from experience and pretty well everyone who used it has the same story.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Good thing to know. Thanks FoB. You got any suggestions as to which to use that is relatively inexpensive. I saw one manufacture that we over $40 per liter. $120 just for coolant is not my idea of worthwhile unless it comes with a guarantee.









I'm pretty intelligent and to me matched is both being put through a CNC mill at the same time with the same settings.

But I'm an automotive parts guy so , does that mean the same thing for cooling? And how do you get a matched set of GPU blocks from a vendor that doesn't manufacture the parts, such as Performance let's say?

I'm looking at that link right now, but I'm here.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Because the blocks are matched and therefore have the same restriction, I can run them in parallel. Otherwise block No1 in the coolant loop will always be cooler than No2. Using the two connectors isn't as efficient as "Y" connectors before and after the graphics cards but is a good deal neater and shortens the loop. Performance wise block No1 is 1C cooler than block No2, whereas running it in series had a difference of 5C.
Ref the PSU in the pic above; you might want to look *here* for a US supplier of something similar. You would have to solder-on a molex, or whatever, doubt anyone still does molex with the advent of SATA.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm pretty intelligent and to me matched is both being put through a CNC mill at the same time with the same settings.

But I'm an automotive parts guy so , does that mean the same thing for cooling? And how do you get a matched set of GPU blocks from a vendor that doesn't manufacture the parts, such as Performance let's say?

I'm looking at that link right now, but I'm here.









~Ceadder










Matched as in the same block; no need for NASCAR tolerances! Previously I had two different models of GTX 260 with blocks from two different manufacturers so they had different restriction and running them in parallel would probably not have been a good idea.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay. Well I don't think that I'll get that lucky. The EK blocks are the only ones I've found for the 5770s'. So I doubt that I'll be able to get a matched set. So I guess I'll have to play it by ear and try to get the hotter one to the top where I think I'll have the best luck pump/gravity feeding toward the Rad.

When I saw your setup though I thought I was incorrect in how to set up my GPU set. Unlike the CPU block though it doesn't matter which is intake and outtake? So long as there is a fitting it flows. Correct?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Matched as in the same block; no need for NASCAR tolerances! Previously I had two different models of GTX 260 with blocks from two different manufacturers so they had different restriction and running them in parallel would probably not have been a good idea.


----------



## jmcmtank

Basically that is correct; some blocks DO have a definite input and output, so check with the manual. Can't think of any off the top of my head mind you. You should be OK with EK.


----------



## jmcmtank

@*Ceadderman*; should have added-go to the *EK CoolingConfigurator* and locate your block. Next to the description is a shopping trolley icon which lets you see the item in their shop. There the manual is available as a .pdf.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sweet thanks. I just got finished reading the literature on the Performance site and it doesn't show anything about flow direction. I guess if I had to I could always plan for an L-over. I don't see needing it but it's nice to keep it in mind. May just go fittings and blocks first, to answer those nagging questions in advance though.









Anyone have suggestions on coolant? FoB brought up the PrimoChill issues so if there is something else that's better I'm all ears... er ...eyes. lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Basically that is correct; some blocks DO have a definite input and output, so check with the manual. Can't think of any off the top of my head mind you. You should be OK with EK.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooooh man Mate, I sure am glad you pointed me in the right direction with the configurator.

I had planned to get the XXX version of the 5770. EK has no block for that schematic. They do for the regular 5770. That could have been costly.I think I'll just stick to the standard 5770s'. Good thing they're still in stock at newegg.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


@*Ceadderman*; should have added-go to the *EK CoolingConfigurator* and locate your block. Next to the description is a shopping trolley icon which lets you see the item in their shop. There the manual is available as a .pdf.


----------



## jmcmtank

With water you sometimes get the ridiculous situation of buying parts to fit the available blocks! Been there, done it, got the T-shirt and seen the video when it comes to getting the wrong block. You should check loads of manufacturers as some are better than others for showing actual pictures of your PCB.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Lol allright, well it was me who came up with that "washingpowder" thing, i read it on a couple comments around the net, dont know if its true or not, only thing i know now is that the white paint i used isnt UV reactive. I will check for the nail varnish, or well... my girlfriend will, haha.. I am so not going into a make-up store searching for cute nail varnish







rather send my girlfriend doing that









I just hope i get a equal "paint" with the varnish, and no lines or some other weird pattern, if u know what i mean.


Just be careful with using pail polish.

given that you are probably using acrylic paint and the polish could be oil based or something else, you may get a reaction
from stealing my mother's when i was younger to write things on walls (lol) clear types of nail polish can change color over time, which may change the color of your white paint (nail polish is only designed to be worn for days, not months/years)
May not be a problem, but things to think about. May pay to do a test sample on something thats not important first. Just my 2 cents worth. Nail polish may be a good idea though.

You could also try and find something like the following (UV acrylic paint, clear but glows different colour)...which should work well

http://www.clearneon.com/


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mih*


just be careful with using pail polish.

given that you are probably using acrylic paint and the polish could be oil based or something else, you may get a reaction
from stealing my mother's when i was younger to write things on walls (lol) clear types of nail polish can change color over time, which may change the color of your white paint (nail polish is only designed to be worn for days, not months/years)
may not be a problem, but things to think about. May pay to do a test sample on something thats not important first. Just my 2 centws worth. Good idea though


qft.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


With water you sometimes get the ridiculous situation of buying parts to fit the available blocks! Been there, done it, got the T-shirt and seen the video when it comes to getting the wrong block. You should check loads of manufacturers as some are better than others for showing actual pictures of your PCB.










I am guilty of this







, got an ek 4870 block for early reference, didn't know Sapphire had different layout, block was no match, though it was the only acrylic/copper (the correct one was an all nickle one), heatsink did not match, bought the correct heatsink, still mismatch w/ the wrong block even though i was able to mount it. a little cutting of the first heatsink and some thermal adhesive and presto, got me a custom/incorrect water block! the configuration wizard i found post block purchase







. So gotta be careful in selecting right board design and manufacture to match the block or vice versa.

Since I have two different blocks cant run in parallel







, but in series runs pretty good. post fan correction on radiator the common result in series is evident in the 4870, its 3C hotter than the 4870x2 (chillen @ 29C for both gpu







) still quite happy @ 32c. future upgrade plans: two 58xx series w/ EK blocks and will definitely run crossfire/sli fittings or if i can find that elusive EK crossfire/sli block (might not fit mine due to span of slots on mobo)


----------



## Sypieni

You can add me to the owner list! =)
I mounted a HAF 932 based machine. This case is just great. I can't wait to paint the interior in black!
I'll post some pics
Cheers


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Just be careful with using pail polish.

given that you are probably using acrylic paint and the polish could be oil based or something else, you may get a reaction
from stealing my mother's when i was younger to write things on walls (lol) clear types of nail polish can change color over time, which may change the color of your white paint (nail polish is only designed to be worn for days, not months/years)
May not be a problem, but things to think about. May pay to do a test sample on something thats not important first. Just my 2 cents worth. Nail polish may be a good idea though.

You could also try and find something like the following (UV acrylic paint, clear but glows different colour)...which should work well

http://www.clearneon.com/

Hmm, good points.. didnt think of it that way actually. But if it screws up the paint or what so ever, i could always give it a new paint, i mean.. the paint is only about 10 bucks anyway, and it keeps me quiet









Ill check it out one of these days..


----------



## Defiler

Just started my build log. Check it out and comment, will ya!









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-922-lots.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm very nice. Not a bad start for your mod. I didn't know whether I should comment there or here so I thought I would just comment here. Keeps your log clean.









Are you PC'ing the whole case? If so how much is your guy charging? I may do something like that in the future so it's always good to collect info.









Probably won't happen for a LONG time though.









~Ceadder










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Just started my build log. Check it out and comment, will ya!









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-922-lots.html


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hmmm very nice. Not a bad start for your mod. I didn't know whether I should comment there or here so I thought I would just comment here. Keeps your log clean.









Are you PC'ing the whole case? If so how much is your guy charging? I may do something like that in the future so it's always good to collect info.









Probably won't happen for a LONG time though.









~Ceadder









Quote there or here. It's all good.









PCing the whole case except the plastic pieces of course.

When I originally called the shop I said just the inside and he wouldn't have to strip any existing paint. He quoted $50. But now that I have the case in hand and see a couple of interior parts are actually painted I will need to get both interior and exterior done due to most likely needing to strip what's there now.

Not sure how much it's going to cost now. I'm guessing it will be $75 to $100. I won't pay more than that. So, I hope it's within my range.


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Quote there or here. It's all good.









PCing the whole case except the plastic pieces of course.

When I originally called the shop I said just the inside and he wouldn't have to strip any existing paint. He quoted $50. But now that I have the case in hand and see a couple of interior parts are actually painted I will need to get both interior and exterior done due to most likely needing to strip what's there now.

Not sure how much it's going to cost now. I'm guessing it will be $75 to $100. I won't pay more than that. So, I hope it's within my range.










Let me know what you end up getting quoted. I brought my box to one place and they gave me a ridiculously high quote of $125 for the inside and out but thats also for a super thick wrinkle finish. I need to call around and get more prices before I commit. I failed hardcore on painting it though so I'm kinda stuck with getting and blasted and coated.


----------



## 35latemodel

just got the HAF 932 big case plenty of room in thinking about painting it i see that a red and black scheme is popular has anyone tried or dun a black and yellow scheme add me to the list


----------



## Nhb93

Gah, I can't find it, but someone did do a yellow and black HAF case. Looked like a construction site. Came out great. If you don't go with the same diagonal stripes he did, it would certainly be unique.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sypieni* 
You can add me to the owner list! =)
I mounted a HAF 932 based machine. This case is just great. I can't wait to paint the interior in black!
I'll post some pics
Cheers


Quote:


Originally Posted by *35latemodel* 
just got the HAF 932 big case plenty of room in thinking about painting it i see that a red and black scheme is popular has anyone tried or dun a black and yellow scheme add me to the list

Both added. Welcome to the club.


----------



## 35latemodel

cool thinking of doing the black mobo tray and doing the hdd racks and optical racks yellow with yellow leds in the front fan duno what im going to do on the outside think ill see how the inside turns out first


----------



## 35latemodel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Both added. Welcome to the club.

thanks do you know what case your guna use on the next build saw you took apart that beauty


----------



## joedr

Hi!

Here is my original rig:










And... here is a preview of what is coming.



















More to come in a few days.


----------



## Defiler

Here's a template to help with the color scheme.









Stryper approves of the Yellow and Black attack!


----------



## Ceadderman

Mmmm









Not a big fan of yellow and black. Of course I'm not a Pittsburgh fan, but just never been a fan of that color scheme.

Other notable groups to roll the Black and Gold.

W.A.S.P.

Scorpions

I know there was one more but can't think of the band's name.

Sorry would have commented earlier but I've been spending way too much time in the PS3 lawsuit thread. It's insane how many people think that an advertised FREE service needs to be continued at the expense of Sony.









Sorry guys didn't mean to get off topic. Well anyways the paint job looks okay. There's no drips or runs, so if it were any other color














two thumbs up. But I'll hold off til I see the whole thing together. I don't mean to be critical, just not a fan of the colour scheme.

~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

a little project while waiting for next big mod (top mount shroud w/ pull fans). got this cooler for hdd (a little too warm), modified the enclosure to fit the cooler and hdd inside, paint to match, paint is drying atm.

stock:


----------



## Ceadderman

Looking good werm.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
a little project while waiting for next big mod (top mount shroud w/ pull fans). got this cooler for hdd (a little too warm), modified the enclosure to fit the cooler and hdd inside, paint to match, paint is drying atm.

stock:


----------



## Machiyariko

I just used a 932 for a build. I don't own it so you shouldn't add me to the club. I'll just share the video from when i put it together.

Enjoy!








YouTube- Black Ice


----------



## DefiedV

If any one is interested here is a link to how I stealthed a rhoebus for a 922


----------



## Ceadderman

Where have I seen this vid before?









Well in any case it looks pretty sharp. Are you going to do more with it or is it finished?

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
I just used a 932 for a build. I don't own it so you shouldn't add me to the club. I'll just share the video from when i put it together.

Enjoy!

YouTube- Black Ice


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Both added. Welcome to the club.

Thanks


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *35latemodel* 
thanks do you know what case your guna use on the next build saw you took apart that beauty


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sypieni* 
Thanks









Never been thanked for doing my duties before... I kinda like it.









Case is still being determined.


----------



## thisispatrick

I know the HAF X isn't out yet but I was just wondering who here like it, because personally the 932 I currently have looks so much better even though it doesn't have a full black interior.


----------



## 35latemodel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
I know the HAF X isn't out yet but I was just wondering who here like it, because personally the 932 I currently have looks so much better even though it doesn't have a full black interior.

it is easy enough to paint the inside black


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
I know the HAF X isn't out yet but I was just wondering who here like it, because personally the 932 I currently have looks so much better even though it doesn't have a full black interior.

I'd take a HAF 932 anyday over the HAF X. Especially my 932.









I've said it before. The HAF X looks like the product of a 932, 922 and CM 690's threesome. Don't know how that works but it does ok!


----------



## doat

mmmm a 932, 922, and 690 threesome


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *35latemodel* 
it is easy enough to paint the inside black

Yeah I know I'm just too lazy at the moment haha.
Is this going to become the HAF 932/922/X Club in the near future? :|


----------



## IntelFloyd

Just looked at the HAF X... Ill stick to my 932 thank you.


----------



## POLICE

FalloutBoy thx for edit first post


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Let me know what you end up getting quoted. I brought my box to one place and they gave me a ridiculously high quote of $125 for the inside and out but thats also for a super thick wrinkle finish. I need to call around and get more prices before I commit. I failed hardcore on painting it though so I'm kinda stuck with getting and blasted and coated.

Got back from the PC'ers. To do the two color job. It would have been at least $250 only because of the amount of work for taping, making sure it doesn't spray over, etc. I said 'eff that. So, I went all "wet white" in and out for $60.

Will get the case back in about 3 days.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd* 
Just looked at the HAF X... Ill stick to my 932 thank you.

Agreed, I think in the haf echelon, 922, haf-x, 932. the 932 is still a more capable design imho than the haf-x. I hope CM can keep a the great things about the 932 and add to it


----------



## 35latemodel

took a look at the HAF X i don't like the fact that they changed the side like the side on the 932 better also still no air filters


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *35latemodel* 
took a look at the HAF X i don't like the fact that they changed the side like the side on the 932 better also still no air filters

Hate to be grammar police but jeez.


----------



## Ceadderman

Right on that's cool. But the amount of taping that needs to be done could be done by you in between jobs. Giving it time to cure is crucial anyway, and I know it's too late in your situation, but I think if I do PC my case I would have them coat the inside and then take it home and tape it up and then take it back to em the next day. Even if they charged me the same amount for both days.
















But thank you. I now have something to haggle with at the local body shop. Cause I guarantee that if they haven't done this before they would take advantage for sure. I would pay $150 for a good PC'ing. If you look at the PC'ing quote from Frozen and other online sources, they want $500 and they want YOU to pay the freight to their door and back to you. You're talkin $6 to $7 hundred before you get the finished product delivered back to your door and no guarantee that it's done right.

Shoot I would purchase 3 water loops, before I would ship it to an out of local area to PC.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Got back from the PC'ers. To do the two color job. It would have been at least $250 only because of the amount of work for taping, making sure it doesn't spray over, etc. I said 'eff that. So, I went all "wet white" in and out for $60.

Will get the case back in about 3 days.


----------



## DefiedV

I just got lots more quotes of all different prices. One as low as $65 at a shop like 5 minutes from my house and some as high as $200. Your totally right about the taping costs, for them to tape everything off adds as much as $50. Now I just got to get me a new jigsaw blade to cut out my window and I will be dropping it off on Wednesday.


----------



## Defiler

Here's the thing with PC'ing, which I am sure you know already but, it's an electro static process. Which means if the littlest part is not taped, etc. it's getting hit with PC. It's very hard to prevent overspray.

As far as Frozen charging so much, I'm sure it's because they really don't want to do it. I do the same thing with certain types of computer repair. If I really don't like doing something, I charge a butt load to make it worth my while.


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

I just got a HAF 932 and am currently working on building my first WC setup. You can watch my progress from the like in my sig


----------



## Ceadderman

Dude I think that you should look at this before you judge.









http://www.youtube.com/redirect?user...umHlrdy5r0obI=

Three words: QUAD-FIRE CAPABLE









Man I'm gonna have a real hard time holding back this June.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *35latemodel* 
_*Fixed*_took a look at the HAF X*.* i don't like the fact that they changed the side*.* like the side on the 932 better*.* also*,* still no air filters*.*


----------



## jmcmtank

I don't like the HAF-X much either; they have obviously watched the modding of the 932 and done the split HDD bay thing and put in mounts for a bottom rad. Well I expected a bit more; I'd rather the case was wider, not just bulging the side panel but more space behind the mobo allowing better cable management and water options. The hot swap SATA and the cable cover thing leave me underwhelmed, rather have a proper electrical harness to ease the powering of fans and pumps. Need to see a bit more detail on the roof, but I get the horrible feeling it won't be as adaptable as the 932's and I'd like to see support for 140mm fans/rads.
If they send me one for free I will retract the above, obviously.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm assuming, of course, that they would have some of the issues that you addressed worked out by time it hits the market. Other than the extra room behind the MoBo tray of course.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I don't like the HAF-X much either; they have obviously watched the modding of the 932 and done the split HDD bay thing and put in mounts for a bottom rad. Well I expected a bit more; I'd rather the case was wider, not just bulging the side panel but more space behind the mobo allowing better cable management and water options. The hot swap SATA and the cable cover thing leave me underwhelmed, rather have a proper electrical harness to ease the powering of fans and pumps. Need to see a bit more detail on the roof, but I get the horrible feeling it won't be as adaptable as the 932's and I'd like to see support for 140mm fans/rads.
If they send me one for free I will retract the above, obviously.


----------



## wermad

finish my hdd enclosure cooler, temp droped from 34C to 24.5C


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow werm, I haven't been interested in buying an external drive but could certainly use one to back up my system to. After seeing your setup I may just build my own external. That look extremely cool.Though I would have to get some fan grills. Wouldn't want to lop off a fingertip moving it around.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
finish my hdd enclosure cooler, temp droped from 34C to 24.5C


----------



## wermad

^^^ thanks, no need for grills since this is mounted inside and door will be closed (sometime soon







)


----------



## Nhb93

Could I just get a rough estimate of what your guys' loops cost? CPU only if you don't mind. I'm not interested in GPU WC'ing, but I figure I have this great case, and an overly hot AMD CPU. Maybe I could figure a way to mount the Rad outside my second floor window and super cool it in the cold NY winters. Or I could free my loop. You know, things happen.


----------



## wermad

cpu, I would say around ~$300 for my setup, could be less, but dont want to crunch the numbers. for my entire setup, i think Im @ +$1k, wc is expensive. if your only going w/ cpu, check out the corsair wc/cpu kits, i hear their great.

hdd/cooler update: fans were a bit too noisy, converted 4-pin molex to 3 pin fan connector, hooked up to fan controller, much better









edit/update: mounted, door might not close







might have to mod door to fit, will try door later


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Hey werm couldn't you drop that drive to the bottom of your case if you locate those pumps better?^^^

I don't have a system yet. But...

Entry level: Corsair H50 system $80 or less.

CPU loop:
CPU Block: EK Supreme LT AMD $45
Pump: OCZ 800(or 500 it's up to you same price) pump $45
Rad: Black Ice 240 Rad $36
Decent res(Mine is going to be XSPC Res @$40) For less than $20
Hose, Fittings and Clamps(unless you go compression fittings) Probably about $50 max. Then coolant @ $13.
Oh almost forgot 2 Yate Loon 120s' $4 each.

So about $200 maybe a bit more. Unless you go up in quality. But you always pay more for quality.









~Ceadder


----------



## Despised Icon

*Can I join?*


----------



## Nhb93

I hate you. Beautiful rig, and that's why I hate you.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmmm, I just had an idea. My system picks up strong AM signals. My speakers actually broadcast the local station if I'm not listening to anything. So does anyone know of an AM bay device? One that takes advantage of the wireless antenna?

Cause I believe that's what is driving the reception. This happened when I was using my netbook with my speakers connected. They're powered of course. And now with my tower system. I have an ASUS PCE-N13 wireless adapter in my tower. Anyone else have this experience picking up unsupported AM signals?

Well anyway I was thinking that it would be kool to have an AM bay device so I could listen to my station which is not in my area but transmits at 50k watts. It covers Washington to New Mexico and pretty far when the Sun is down. I think it would be kool to have a powered AM receiver using the wireless as an antenna. Cause the local station that I pick up sucks.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^Hey werm couldn't you drop that drive to the bottom of your case if you locate those pumps better?^^^
~Ceadder


i like the pumps where they are, right at the bottom of the res. ne, just cut a whole into my door, will try out when finished w/ wire management.


----------



## Ceadderman

You cut a hole in the Right side door?









I take it the modded drive bay didn't clear?

*Oh hey speaking of pumps(h2o really), I emailed EK asking them if and when they were going to make a NB and Mosfet block for the GTD Pro/USB3.

I got this in reply... 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*

We wont be making NB cooler for that mobo.
Our currrent estimation is that we would not be able to cover costs by selling them (not reaching adequate amount).
And we do not make custom designs.
Thank you for understanding.


I replied that they are already 2/3 of the way there. Their NB for the Rampage is an exact match from what what I can see in comparison. Also told the guy about the board having achieved an OC of 7+ Ghz. You'll have to look at the AMD thread for verification. But the only reason I would not be able to run that block is my Mosfet block has the heat pipe that runs between it and the NB. All that's holding me back from complete MoBo cooling is lack of research on EKs' part.

The NB that I'm referring to is their ASUS HP block. I compared both NBs' side by side from PerfPC and Newegg. They have the same bolt pattern and footprint. Hopefully they take the info and run with it. Couldn't believe they wouldn't even contemplate the final block and didn't know he existing should work.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


i like the pumps where they are, right at the bottom of the res. ne, just cut a whole into my door, will try out when finished w/ wire management.


----------



## POLICE

Despised Icon nice one!


----------



## Despised Icon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I hate you. Beautiful rig, and that's why I hate you.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


Despised Icon nice one!


Thanks you guys!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Despised Icon*


*Can I join?*










]


Yummy


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Yummy










I do believe there is more to come from this mod?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Despised Icon* 
*Can I join?*

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/z...3/DSC02549.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/z...3/DSC02554.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/z...3/DSC02558.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/z...3/DSC02567.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/z...3/DSC02556.jpg

http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/z...3/DSC02570.jpg

mmhmm, you can!


----------



## Despised Icon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I do believe there is more to come from this mod?









Like a MCP655 mod kit very soon? Yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
mmhmm, you can!

Thanks! Absolutely love your setup (April) BTW.


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh. It's Intel and it's blue.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Yummy









~Ceadder









j/k









Looks good D. My bro told me to relay to you that if he was to do h2o that's what he would like his to look like.


----------



## Despised Icon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Meh. It's Intel and it's blue.









~Ceadder









j/k









Looks good D. My bro told me to relay to you that if he was to do h2o that's what he would like his to look like.









Lol. Thanks man. My next build will be AMD/ATI for sure. I originally wanted red but my girlfriend talked me into blue.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm gonna be doing water in mine. How do you like your BitsPower compression fittings? I'm looking at using BP entirely for that stuff. Obviously it is good or it wouldn't be in your system, but how difficult was it to set up?

I look forward to seeing an AMD in Red build.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Despised Icon*


Lol. Thanks man. My next build will be AMD/ATI for sure. I originally wanted red but my girlfriend talked me into blue.


----------



## Despised Icon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm gonna be doing water in mine. How do you like your BitsPower compression fittings? I'm looking at using BP entirely for that stuff. Obviously it is good or it wouldn't be in your system, but how difficult was it to set up?

I look forward to seeing an AMD in Red build.









~Ceadder










The BP compression fittings are extremely easy to put on. I love them. The overall quality of the pieces are phenomenal. I was surprised at how heavy the fittings are.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You cut a hole in the Right side door?









I take it the modded drive bay didn't clear?

~Ceadder










yup, dont really like cutting into my haf, but after seeing the final product, i just luv it more, makes it more and more unique


----------



## Ceadderman

They SHOULD be heavy they are nickel plated brass fittings.









Could be why they are so damn spendy. I was going to get 8 L compression fittings(x2 Pumps, x4 Rads, x2 GPU) and bout stroked out. $110 just for those.









So I decided I didn't need them for the pumps and could cut down to 4 since the mega 480 Rad is out of stock at Performance.







The rest of the parts aren't too bad but those L Comps are murder.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Despised Icon*


The BP compression fittings are extremely easy to put on. I love them. The overall quality of the pieces are phenomenal. I was surprised at how heavy the fittings are.


Nice werm glad it's lookin good, can't wait to see how it turned out.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


yup, dont really like cutting into my haf, but after seeing the final product, i just luv it more, makes it more and more unique










~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


.......

So I decided I didn't need them for the pumps and could cut down to 4 *since the mega 480 Rad is out of stock* at Performance.







The rest of the parts aren't too bad but those L Comps are murder

~Ceadder










*Ceadder*, are you talking about the Feser X-Changer 480mm Xtreme Performance Radiator? That thing is 527mm long, doubt it would go in without angling it, even then....


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


*Ceadder*, are you talking about the Feser X-Changer 480mm Xtreme Performance Radiator? That thing is 527mm long, doubt it would go in without angling it, even then....


I think he is going w/ this on his door



or a couple of 240 rads. just like this ocn member Pg 452


----------



## wermad

Damn pulled another all nighter, tackled the wiring, what a PITA! got the door to close w/ the cutout for the hdd cooler. as you can see, my door needs the paint to be redone, please excuse it for now









Before:









After:


----------



## jmcmtank

Thanks *wermad*, it will be good to see one of those rads actually mounted.
I try to match holidays with modding, even then there is never enough time.


----------



## kcuestag

Hello everyone,

This is how my PC's looking right now:



I would like to change my case because I'm starting to hate the fact that I can't rarely see my components with the side panel installed ....

Is there any European shops ( If in Germany, better ) that sell HAF 932 panels with windows or something? I really don't want to cut the panel my self


----------



## IntelFloyd

Here is an update on the backside of my PC.
Sorry the colors are a little odd, I was using an older light for the pictures.









Also changed out the retina burning blue lights:


----------



## Sypieni

Hi everybody!
I've got a Corsair H-50 as CPU cooling and I've got several 5"1/4 free slots. As I'd like to keep the 14cm fan at the rear of the HAF and I've already a 12cm fan mounted on the free slot on the top, I wanted to know if someone here managed to place the radiator and the fans of the H-50 in the 5"1/4 slots. (BTW I'm doing push/pull)
Any help most appreciated. Thanks a lot
Cheers
Sypieni


----------



## kcuestag

Noone knows where to buy side panels for the HAF 932 ? I want to buy a custom side panel with a window


----------



## admflameberg

I saw where to buy the Fan that was compabilty with the HAF 932 but not the side panel it self. I sure you could make it if you had the right measurements.

I wish the top part of the HAF932 that had the cross line boxes had spot for a fan. Then I could put another fan in that area.

That way I can add another side fan to my HAF932 and blow more air over the cpu area and the mobo.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that you can get a side panel done from any mod shop if you can't get an updated door from CM.

And barring that it doesn't take much to do it yourself. I haven't cut a case... yet ... but I can do it. I've got shop experience and know my way around most any tool one could POSSIBLY need for case modding. I'm going to school to be a teacher but I'm thinking about running my own part time mod shop.

There is a guy running around here in OCN that successfully modded a 932 door with an exterior mounted window. It's not my cuppa tea but it does look pretty good the way he mounted it.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Noone knows where to buy side panels for the HAF 932 ? I want to buy a custom side panel with a window


----------



## rck1984

This question has possibly been asked before, but i have to dig like crazy i'm affraid..

What exact specs does the 120mm stock rear fan of a 922 have? couldnt really find something related.

Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Meh...

I would cut it my self but I have no idea how and there's no "modding" shops nearby XP.

Im also looking for some fans for my Corsair H50. Tried looking for Gentle Typhoons but I can't find them in any website here in Germany ( TRied Caseking.de and Hardwareversand.de, those are the ones I usually buy at since they have english option ).

Any suggestions?

Edit:

rck1984

When you say you have HAF 922 + Sniper Side window, what is that side window like? Is it HAF 932 compatible ?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admflameberg*


I wish the top part of the HAF932 that had the cross line boxes had spot for a fan. Then I could put another fan in that area.


Just drill the 5 holes needed and then mount a fan. Its not really that hard.
Use a fan as a template to get the 4 mounting holes drilled, then you find the center and use a hole saw for the middle hole and tada your done.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^I think that he's talking about in the window itself. That he thinks they should have given us the ability to add a fan there.







^^^

Okay I had to dig to find this but I think this fits what you are wanting. Yes it's a YouTube vid. But the guy will do this for you if you're willing to ship your door overseas to him I bet.








YouTube- Laser Cut Window For HAF 932 Build In
He says to PM him in the beginning of the vid(embedded) so I would do that to see if he could. Or you could look around YouTube for someone closer to you that could take what he did and apply if to your case. I'm sure there are other avenues than what you've found so far.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Meh...

I would cut it my self but I have no idea how and there's no "modding" shops nearby XP.

Im also looking for some fans for my Corsair H50. Tried looking for Gentle Typhoons but I can't find them in any website here in Germany ( TRied Caseking.de and Hardwareversand.de, those are the ones I usually buy at since they have english option ).

Any suggestions?

Edit:

rck1984

When you say you have HAF 922 + Sniper Side window, what is that side window like? Is it HAF 932 compatible ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^I think that he's talking about in the window itself. That he thinks they should have given us the ability to add a fan there.







^^^

Okay I had to dig to find this but I think this fits what you are wanting. Yes it's a YouTube vid. But the guy will do this for you if you're willing to ship your door overseas to him I bet.

YouTube- Laser Cut Window For HAF 932 Build In

He says to PM him in the beginning of the vid(embedded) so I would do that to see if he could. Or you could look around YouTube for someone closer to you that could take what he did and apply if to your case. I'm sure there are other avenues than what you've found so far.

~Ceadder










Thanks a lot for your effort, really.

Now I just need to find a damn German website which sells Scythe Gentle Typhoons


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry Tank we had a fellow HAF member that felt ignored so I hadda help him out.









Anyway yeah the RAD that werm posted is the one I'm gonna get. Should mount without cutting a thing. I don't even have to use standoffs to clear anything, I don't believe. Only issue is the x4 120s' whether I want them on the inside of the case or behind the RAD.

Would love to find an old skool neon tube to wrap it with. But that sucker would severely impact the performance of the unit. And nobody makes a cold cat long enough to bend around it using a heat source.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Thanks *wermad*, it will be good to see one of those rads actually mounted.
I try to match holidays with modding, even then there is never enough time.


*Thanks werm.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Meh...

I would cut it my self but I have no idea how and there's no "modding" shops nearby XP.

Im also looking for some fans for my Corsair H50. Tried looking for Gentle Typhoons but I can't find them in any website here in Germany ( TRied Caseking.de and Hardwareversand.de, those are the ones I usually buy at since they have english option ).

Any suggestions?

Edit:

rck1984

When you say you have HAF 922 + Sniper Side window, what is that side window like? Is it HAF 932 compatible ?


Where in Germany do u live? i know some hardware stores u could give a try.. but it depends where in Germany you live.. i live in Netherlands but only 5min from german border..

About the sidewindow question, it does not fit on the 932, only on the 922 and the Sniper ofcourse. Let me show you a pic of how it looks like on my 922:


----------



## kcuestag

I live in Kaiserslautern.

Damn that side panel looks great, too bad they don't sell side panels for HAF 932


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I live in Kaiserslautern.

Damn that side panel looks great, too bad they don't sell side panels for HAF 932
























Ah thats pretty far away, i used to check:

www.hiq24.de
www.bora-computer.de

They dont have the Typhoons in stock, but i always mail them when i need something and they have it in stock with 2 or 3 days, on very nice prices. The stores i go to are in Aachen tho.. But i think Bora-computer has stores all over in Germany, not sure... u should check it up perhaps.

And yes, the sidewindow looks good, tho i am still deciding what to do.. I definitly paint my 922.. still not sure to go with Black/White or Black/Orange(UV). Interior black with colored highlights, new cablesleeving in same color theme and some more. Tho i am currently on vacation, so ill start as soon as i get back home.

What would you guys do? Black/White or Black/Orange (uv active)


----------



## Ceadderman

Go with the white. I would say go with Orange but not sure I would like that if it were mine; And I'm a San Francisco Giants fan. Orange is my life! Wooooooooooo!!!









I may actually PC my case that color(SF Giants Orange) instead of same old black. We will see though. Since I'm still somewhat at the planning stage anything could happen.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rck1984* 
Ah thats pretty far away, i used to check:

www.hiq24.de
www.bora-computer.de

They dont have the Typhoons in stock, but i always mail them when i need something and they have it in stock with 2 or 3 days, on very nice prices. The stores i go to are in Aachen tho.. But i think Bora-computer has stores all over in Germany, not sure... u should check it up perhaps.

And yes, the sidewindow looks good, tho i am still deciding what to do.. I definitly paint my 922.. still not sure to go with Black/White or Black/Orange(UV). Interior black with colored highlights, new cablesleeving in same color theme and some more. Tho i am currently on vacation, so ill start as soon as i get back home.

What would you guys do? Black/White or Black/Orange (uv active)


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Go with the white. I would say go with Orange but not sure I would like that if it were mine; And I'm a San Francisco Giants fan. Orange is my life! Wooooooooooo!!!









I may actually PC my case that color(SF Giants Orange) instead of same old black. We will see though. Since I'm still somewhat at the planning stage anything could happen.









~Ceadder









Hehe, but in that case.. The Netherlands soccerteam (football called here







) plays in orange









Id like to combine it with UV light, the orange collor will react on UV by itself, the white does not (tried). So if i go Black/White i should search for a solution to make it reactive to UV (nail varnish was suggested before)


----------



## Swampthing

I'm now a proud owner! Just bought a HAF 922 case this weekend, and threw all my components into it. Upgrading from an older Cooler Master Wave Master, so that's quite a few generations back. Enjoying it a lot thus far, it's just a PITA getting those side panels on if I need to remove them.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swampthing*


I'm now a proud owner! Just bought a HAF 922 case this weekend, and threw all my components into it. Upgrading from an older Cooler Master Wave Master, so that's quite a few generations back. Enjoying it a lot thus far, it's just a PITA getting those side panels on if I need to remove them.


Left one can be a b*tch indeed, due to all the cable's on the back of the panel.. Right one shouldnt give you any trouble actually.


----------



## Ceadderman

What color do you want it to turn when the UV hits it?

Clear UV paint turns Orange

You can get this stuff in about 7 different colors I think. But I'm sure you can find it at most sites where you're at.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Hehe, but in that case.. The Netherlands soccerteam (football called here







) plays in orange









Id like to combine it with UV light, the orange collor will react on UV by itself, the white does not (tried). So if i go Black/White i should search for a solution to make it reactive to UV (nail varnish was suggested before)


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What color do you want it to turn when the UV hits it?

Clear UV paint turns Orange

You can get this stuff in about 7 different colors I think. But I'm sure you can find it at most sites where you're at.









~Ceadder










Thats nice, so its actually see-trought.. which leaves my fans etc.. black/white, and with UV its gets orange, thats nice.

But i am having a hard time finding this in either Holland or here in Sweden.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can you order from the UK? I've seen ALOT of products listed here from UK sites. Shipping shouldn't be too bad from there since it's not as far away as Performance-PC is.There are other manufacturers by the way. Just look up "UV Paint" in your search engine.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Thats nice, so its actually see-trought.. which leaves my fans etc.. black/white, and with UV its gets orange, thats nice.

But i am having a hard time finding this in either Holland or here in Sweden.


----------



## 35latemodel

i know this has been posted some where on this thread but i cant find it. what size are the LEDs in the fan and the ones in the front of the case.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *35latemodel*


i know this has been posted some where on this thread but i cant find it. what size are the LEDs in the fan and the ones in the front of the case.


5mm. Here is my guide for swapping them out.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9028333


----------



## 35latemodel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


5mm. Here is my guide for swapping them out.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9028333


thank you helps allot


----------



## snoball

Does the HAF 922 have dust filters?


----------



## Defiler

In the front, yes. Bottom, no.


----------



## 35latemodel

what size are the ones in the front and how do you change them.


----------



## Aximous

If I recall correctly you have to remove the front panel to remove the filters.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Here is an update on the backside of my PC.
Sorry the colors are a little odd, I was using an older light for the pictures.









Also changed out the retina burning blue lights:










Im jealous of your wiring IntelFloyd, very nice







. I need to learn to customize the harnes to the proper lenght for a cleaner look, and also changing leds (full time student, have limited time







).


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys, i went to home depot and checked out the spray paint prices and i think i might go with Rus-Oleum satin black, its a bit expensive but i saved a few bucks by not buying tape or sandpaper since i got some from school, alls i need is the paint and primer, well here are some pics of the case stripped down

























I decided to get some window screen and do a cheap filtering "mod", not to prevent dust but to reduce it a bit without restricting much airflow so i used some window screening on the following parts, might also add some to the side panel with the 230 mm fan and also on those vents that the panels have
















did it to all the drive bay covers as well
















and the bottom of the case to prevent dust on the ground goin into the psu to reduce heat and to filter a extra fan(if i add one) as well


----------



## ChesterMech

I just bought myself a shiny new HAF 932. I haven't even brought it in yet cause I'm gonna take it to work and paint the chassis parts that are currently not painted.

So far, from posted pics, I have lots of examples of where I'll take this toy. Besides black, has anyone used a different color for the interior?

Well I'm off to the first post to "catch up".

Thank for any info you might offer.

Chester


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


I just bought myself a shiny new HAF 932. I haven't even brought it in yet cause I'm gonna take it to work and paint the chassis parts that are currently not painted.

So far, from posted pics, I have lots of examples of where I'll take this toy. Besides black, has anyone used a different color for the interior?

Well I'm off to the first post to "catch up".

Thank for any info you might offer.

Chester


yeah man theres some that are black n red and i think i saw a black n white one too, just search threw the thread and u'll see plenty of cool paint jobs and mods, it inspired me so i'm pretty sure u'll find some inspiration here


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Tank, I know you mean well. But after getting called every name in the book by the Linux Fanboys over the Sony issue I'm pretty hypersensitive to the T-word.

So long as he doesn't start an off topic discussion about a Corsair 800 D or some other case issue I don't care. But if he starts in on that stuff I'm right behind ya. Kewl?

I'm not annoying to you guys am I?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Cut and paste of http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post6513311
The Troll is back.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hey Tank, I know you mean well. But after getting called every name in the book by the Linux Fanboys over the Sony issue I'm pretty hypersensitive to the T-word.

So long as he doesn't start an off topic discussion about a Corsair 800 D or some other case issue I don't care. But if he starts in on that stuff I'm right behind ya. Kewl?

I'm not annoying to you guys am I?









~Ceadder









I didn't hear anyone call you a Tranny?!









JK!


----------



## Ceadderman

lol. Yeah but it was headed that way.

I loved it when the one guy said I made him wanna bash his own face in with a brick.









Of course I asked him why he hadn't already.









Anyway. I'm not up for Troll issues. I've got Aspergers, I'm no Troll.It's tough being OCD.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


I didn't hear anyone call you a Tranny?!









JK!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *35latemodel*


what size are the ones in the front and how do you change them.


If you mean the power and reset LEDs, they are 3mm. Heres Touges guide and heres my less technical version!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


lol. Yeah but it was headed that way.

I loved it when the one guy said I made him wanna bash his own face in with a brick.









Of course I asked him why he hadn't already.









Anyway. I'm not up for Troll issues. I've got Aspergers, I'm no Troll.It's tough being OCD.









~Ceadder










To right about the OCD!


----------



## Ceadderman

You too?









Personally that's why I'm so detail oriented. It would kill me if I put something together and failed.









You should see me when I play my xBox. I've ruined a number of controllers cause of my glitchy MLB 2k9 that I don't even play anymore because it's THAT glitchy.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


If you mean the power and reset LEDs, they are 3mm. Heres Touges guide and heres my less technical version!









To right about the OCD!


----------



## arbalest

We should start an OCD club... I know exactly how bad it is







My own fiance doesn't even ask me for help with anything anymore, because I have to make everything exact or I have to start all over! lol

When I was putting my QX6850 in the socket, I reseated it so many times, just to get the spacing between top of the chip to be even around all sided with the lock-in mechanism! It bothers me THAT much!


----------



## Ceadderman

OMG yes. I completely understand that one. And if it doesn't look right the pain is murder. My chest tightens so much it's hard to breathe, homework is a real exhausting issue with me.

But our issue makes us pretty good debaters too.









Just so damn exhausting tho.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


We should start an OCD club... I know exactly how bad it is








My own fiance doesn't even ask me for help with anything anymore, because I have to make everything exact or I have to start all over! lol

When I was putting my QX6850 in the socket, I reseated it so many times, just to get the spacing between top of the chip to be even around all sided with the lock-in mechanism! It bothers me THAT much!


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


OMG yes. I completely understand that one. And if it doesn't look right the pain is murder. My chest tightens so much it's hard to breathe, homework is a real exhausting issue with me.

But our issue makes us pretty good debaters too.









Just so damn exhausting tho.









~Ceadder










Also makes us great salesmen


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh yeah for sure. Cause we know what a customer is looking for and what goes with what they want.

I kept a 50% related sales average over 3 and a half years as a parts counterman. You get a water pump I could suggest anything the customer could possibly need.

Which as you can see from my build list for my h2o system, I can take one look at say your system and figure out my needs pretty quick. And I'm too OCD to even contemplate hose clamps or nylon/plastic fittings.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Also makes us great salesmen


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Oh yeah for sure. Cause we know what a customer is looking for and what goes with what they want.

I kept a 50% related sales average over 3 and a half years as a parts counterman. You get a water pump I could suggest anything the customer could possibly need.

Which as you can see from my build list for my h2o system, I can take one look at say your system and figure out my needs pretty quick. And I'm too OCD to even contemplate hose clamps or nylon/plastic fittings.









~Ceadder









I'll hit you up when I finish my Peltier Water block for advice on a good pump and radiator. I'm thinking a Black Ice GT Rad though


----------



## Ceadderman

Black Ice II 240 and a Quad 480 Rad are the ones I'm looking at getting. I think those should work just fine. But I'm keeping my eyes peeled til I get my 2nd refund check. Unless of course I get the both at the same time.









Both werm and I posted pics of the Quad on the prior two pages if you're curious as to how I can go a 480. It's actually a 2x240 with inlet and outlet. Should fit perfectly on the door with ZERO cutting. Now if I get an itch to cut the door and add full bay window to this thing, I'll have to figure out where to move the Rad to. But I'm not even enteraining cutting the grill off at the moment.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
I'll hit you up when I finish my Peltier Water block for advice on a good pump and radiator. I'm thinking a Black Ice GT Rad though


----------



## wermad

if ur gonna cut the door, might as well go w/ the 1080 rad (3x3) and mount that sucker there, that would give you adjusting room to add fans. Like i mentioned before, there was a dude who added to his case (dont member what case) and it was bout 70-80% of the door. do it for bragging rights, a friggen 1080 radiator!!!!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hey Tank, I know you mean well. But after getting called every name in the book by the Linux Fanboys over the Sony issue I'm pretty hypersensitive to the T-word.

So long as he doesn't start an off topic discussion about a Corsair 800 D or some other case issue I don't care. But if he starts in on that stuff I'm right behind ya. Kewl?

I'm not annoying to you guys am I?









~Ceadder









He obviously got temporarily banned for his last carry on and is now cutting and pasting old posts from other members because his English isn't very good. His only reason for doing so is to get people to visit his scintillating poll threads. Hence he is trolling.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay well I'll keep an eye peeled. Just a bit hypersensitive after being called a Troll several times. I was posting on topic and with purpose. They didn't like what I had to say and so started doing anything and everything they could think of to shut me down. Lots of name calling. That only makes me want to rub noses in an argument more than leave it.









An werm, I may still do that. Although I'm not sure I want to sock THAT much into my system so quick. I'd like to be able to recoup my investment should I not like the final outcome. That big 1080 is a bit pricey.









*Edit* Sounds good but the application is bad JuJu. I looked it up @PPCs' It's Footprint in 398x398 Which wouldn't be TOO bad except that it goes right into the louvres and also into the plexi window. That's regardless if I were to go from the top of the door or the bottom. I'd have to do some serious reconstruction to the door and possibly the drive bays and HDD Rack as well since it would interfere with closing the door at all. Now if I were to put it on the outside of the Right door it would still run into louvres but I could offset with standoffs to get it off the case. Minor drilling there and could run the line out the back using the existing setup. Hmmmm...







I'd still have to figure out how to set up the fans. Could do a pulling feature but only depending on how far the Rad is away from the door. Though I did find vibration dampeners for Pumps. That might work.







Still that's an awful lot of work to mount a $150 Rad. If I go full plexi on the left it's feasible to go 1080 on the Right. But my case sits right next to the desk off my left side at the moment. And sits about chair seat high off the floor.







Not sure I wanna mess with that right now.*ediT*

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
He obviously got temporarily banned for his last carry on and is now cutting and pasting old posts from other members because his English isn't very good. His only reason for doing so is to get people to visit his scintillating poll threads. Hence he is trolling.


----------



## jmcmtank

I was just thinking you could put that rad on the right door funnily enough, depending how the case sits it could be really stealthy. You could get a new door from CM in case you blow it.....I took that precaution.


----------



## Ceadderman

Great HAF minds think alike.









An naw don't need another door if I drill mounting holes to the spec of the Rad as long as I use a T Square to get the correct orientation set up to get around the louvres. Least I'm fairly certain about that. I'll just wait til one of the days' my bro is at work. If I mess up i'll fill the holes with shoe polish and swap his door for mine.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I was just thinking you could put that rad on the right door funnily enough, depending how the case sits it could be really stealthy. You could get a new door from CM in case you blow it.....I took that precaution.


----------



## nolonger

I passed by a car paint shop and asked how much it'd be to paint my case. They offered to do it for U$80. What do you guys think? Expensive, cheap or about right?


----------



## Defiler

Go powder coat for the same price or less. I would think it's more durable but possibly less color options.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


About the sidewindow question, it does not fit on the 932, only on the 922 and the Sniper ofcourse. Let me show you a pic of how it looks like on my 922:











Holy crap, that looks amazzzzing! there's just something about it... so thats a Sniper side window? I'd love to get my case looking like that









ps. White would look nice, maybe white & orange or something? ;D

Dan


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Go powder coat for the same price or less. I would think it's more durable but possibly less color options.


I'm pretty sure it's a powder coat.


----------



## Ceadderman

I can chime in here cause it's something I'm pretty familiar with. PC'ing comes in LOTS of colors. Even Gold, Bronze & Silver.

Maybe not 100% of the paint colors but that's mostly shades not actual colors. Though I'm sure with a competent contractor you could have those types of colors achieved with media(pc media) mixing.

I used to get a catalog where you could buy from a supplier and you should see the amount of colors available. This is just 4 years ago too. Unfortunately I don't have a copy handy. But they have PC guns, Oven Lights etc. If you had a big enough oven you could PC the HAF 932 without disassembling it but since *I* don't, I would have to pop the rivets and and do it piece by piece. This is something I would LOVE to do though.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Go powder coat for the same price or less. I would think it's more durable but possibly less color options.


----------



## nolonger

I'm getting the painting done in black. Not sure if it's going to be powder coated, though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool. Can't wait to see it.









I decided last night that I'm going two tone. Black interior w/ Orange and black exterior. I'll take mine and get the interior done. Give it a bit to cure tape it up and take it in and have the exterior done. Any mistakes in taping I'm eating, but I'm confident that I can do a good job taping. "how hard could it be?"







Famous last words right?









Grills are going to be PC'd Orange. And I found a sweet Giants template for kids that I can have air brushed on my case.










Yes that orange is the Orange of my color choice.









~Ceadder
 








Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I'm getting the painting done in black. Not sure if it's going to be powder coated, though.


*Edit*Sorry guys wasn't expecting it to be THAT big.:jealousm *ediT*


----------



## nolonger

I still have to save up a bit as it might be expensive to get it done right. At the moment I still have to pay for an overclocking class I'm taking next Saturday and save up for a CPU pot.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Any mistakes in taping I'm eating, but I'm confident that I can do a good job taping. "how hard could it be?"







Famous last words right?










I want to see detailed shots when this is done.


----------



## Ceadderman

For sure. Whatta you think I am some kind of Mod tease?









Now I just need that damn loan. I'm really close to camping out at the post office waiting over my box, right now.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


I want to see detailed shots when this is done.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I still love my HAF, but I gotta say that I wish there were just 1 or 2 more expansion slots in the back. I put in a 3rd GTX 260 c216, so with my sound card that takes up all of them. I had to uninstall my light switches for the time being.


----------



## Ceadderman

You got a pic of the back?









I agree it could definitely use more slots though. I mean it's supposed to support an EATX MoBo. And if memory serves me EATX in AMD have at least double the GPU Towers. Seems to be kind of short sighted of the designers not to have enough to support the largest board the case can handle.

It may be ugly but the HAF X addressed that. At least I think they did.









~Ceadder









*Edit* Well found another use for my HAF...

... a Netbook Cooler for my Eee PC.








*ediT*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I still love my HAF, but I gotta say that I wish there were just 1 or 2 more expansion slots in the back. I put in a 3rd GTX 260 c216, so with my sound card that takes up all of them. I had to uninstall my light switches for the time being.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
I still love my HAF, but I gotta say that I wish there were just 1 or 2 more expansion slots in the back. I put in a 3rd GTX 260 c216, so with my sound card that takes up all of them. I had to uninstall my light switches for the time being.

Paraleyes made a mod to put the switch under the front on the case. Let me go look for it.

Found it. Just scroll down a bit in that post to see it.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Paraleyes made a mod to put the switch under the front on the case. Let me go look for it.

Found it. Just scroll down a bit in that post to see it.


Very cool! I'll have to work on that when I'm feeling ambitious again. +rep to you, sir


----------



## wermad

just almost got all the paint stripped from the right door, my paint app came off immediately, but the oem paint is a little tougher. going to sand it w/ fine grit (200+). should be able to finish and primer by this weekend. kinda feel bad as the oem paint was steller until i but my hands on it, lol


----------



## Ceadderman

To be expected when you mod though. You can't have Modders remorse this far along into your project werm. I mean you removed your HDD rack and cut into your 5.25s' to mount that nifty looking Rad.

So suck it up cream puff.







lol

Man I am sooooooooo in for it if I start hackin my HAF.Specially if I drop that 1080 on the Right side of it.







lmao.

~Ceadder
















Holy cow look at all that Malware on my Eee.









Good think I put Malware Bytes on it and am doing a full scan.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


just almost got all the paint stripped from the right door, my paint app came off immediately, but the oem paint is a little tougher. going to sand it w/ fine grit (200+). should be able to finish and primer by this weekend. kinda feel bad as the oem paint was steller until i but my hands on it, lol


----------



## wermad

^^^true true... after watching youtube vids, gonna practice soldering wires together w/ the two dead psu (a good use for them, finally!!!). After seeing several cable management setups to die for, I want to improve on mine, looks a bit too congested. the only thing im contemplating is sleeve color. I want to go w/ red, but most of the sleeving is already black. Also, for those who have individually sleeved the psu wiring, I understand 1/8" (or ~3mm) is appropriate for the psu wires, though is is ok to use same sleeve size for fan cables? Fan cables are of smaller gauge, so far I've been sleeving all three wires bundled w/ 1/4" (~6mm) sleeve. Gonna do some research too, just wanted to start asking here first as I've seen many members w/ killer cable management. oops, time to return to late night studying for mid-terms.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't take my word as gospel now, but I would think that you SHOULD be able to sleeve fan cables (2/3 pin type) in 1/8 with little trouble.

I pulled this link off YouTube that I think you might find somewhat useful. The guy has a great idea about shrink tubing. Enjoy.
















YouTube- Computer Cable Sleeving: Single Wire Style Part 2

Definitely subscribe. But be forewarned he runs his own shop and sometimes skips some steps depending on his schedule. Has a 932 build too.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
^^^true true... after watching youtube vids, gonna practice soldering wires together w/ the two dead psu (a good use for them, finally!!!). After seeing several cable management setups to die for, I want to improve on mine, looks a bit too congested. the only thing im contemplating is sleeve color. I want to go w/ red, but most of the sleeving is already black. Also, for those who have individually sleeved the psu wiring, I understand 1/8" (or ~3mm) is appropriate for the psu wires, though is is ok to use same sleeve size for fan cables? Fan cables are of smaller gauge, so far I've been sleeving all three wires bundled w/ 1/4" (~6mm) sleeve. Gonna do some research too, just wanted to start asking here first as I've seen many members w/ killer cable management. oops, time to return to late night studying for mid-terms.


----------



## Ikthus

Hey guys, I've been eying on getting a 922 case for a couple days now. I sadly did not do enough googling when I bought my Antec 900 case and after finding out how terrible the cable management is I've got some serious buyer's remorse lol.

So what do you guys think? Sell off my 900 and make the switch?


----------



## Ceadderman

How much room do you have available? Can you go 22" tall or are you having to fit it under a low desk?

Cause the 922 is pretty decent. But the 932 is better depending on where you mount your PSU.

On the bottom you'll more than likely need a 20/4 pin extension and 4 or 8 pin extension.

Top mount you shouldn't need either. Though top mount you lose your upper 230mm.

It's not cheap though but sometimes you can get good deals from Newegg.

Right now you can get the 922 for $160 w a 500w PSU. If you like CM models though.

For $139 after $20 rebate you could get a FT HAF 932. I don't recommend the red version though since it comes with only one Red LED fan.

But the *Blue* HAF 932 that is solely sold by Newegg and no other source is also $160 as the 922 is.

But neither have PSUs'. If you can get along without a PSU, I would suggest bumping up. You will LOVE the ability to sleep in your case if you wanted to.

I hate CM but they made a near indestructible case. It's a nice change after having too much experience with flimsily built cases.









Here's a link for the Red 932 version just for specs purposes unless you are set on Red of course.

 HAF 932

After looking at that 900, I would definitely sell that and move into a HAF. Is it me or did Antec not think about tooless design much. I mean you have 120s' in the HDD rack mounted with adapters that are held in with thumbscrews. But no clips for the HDDs' or the 5.25s'?









Don't get me wrong I'm not ripping your case selection so much as I am pointing out a serious design flaw. Antecs' are NORMALLY much better than that.

~Ceadder









*Edit*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Hey guys, I've been eying on getting a 922 case for a couple days now. I sadly did not do enough googling when I bought my Antec 900 case and after finding out how terrible the cable management is I've got some serious buyer's remorse lol.

So what do you guys think? Sell off my 900 and make the switch?


----------



## jmcmtank

I had a 900 before the 932 and it was a nightmare for space. You could spend all day just trying to get your optical drives and blanking plates lined up.


----------



## D1G1tal_one

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I had a 900 before the 932 and it was a nightmare for space. You could spend all day just trying to get your optical drives and blanking plates lined up.










I just switched from a 900 to a 932 its like night and day with the cable management. Its a lot quieter then the 900 and i didnt have to mod the piss out of it to make everything work.

Now just need a good Modular psu to go with it as the one i got now is not cable management friendly.


----------



## D1G1tal_one

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikthus* 
Hey guys, I've been eying on getting a 922 case for a couple days now. I sadly did not do enough googling when I bought my Antec 900 case and after finding out how terrible the cable management is I've got some serious buyer's remorse lol.

So what do you guys think? Sell off my 900 and make the switch?


YES SELL IT! a cardboard box with some holes cut into it with a few fans on it is better then that case!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


just almost got all the paint stripped from the right door, my paint app came off immediately, but the oem paint is a little tougher. going to sand it w/ fine grit (200+). should be able to finish and primer by this weekend. kinda feel bad as the oem paint was steller until i but my hands on it, lol


Just an FYI. The OEM paint is really powder coat. That's why it's so hard to remove.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I still love my HAF, but I gotta say that I wish there were just 1 or 2 more expansion slots in the back. I put in a 3rd GTX 260 c216, so with my sound card that takes up all of them. I had to uninstall my light switches for the time being.


Totally agree with this and yes, Ceadderman, the HAF X does have the extra slots for USB brakets as well as double slot video cards being in the bottom slot of the MB. I have this issue with my current build but solved it with a Thermalright Spitfire installed on my 250GTS with the heat sink pointing up.


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Fan cables are of smaller gauge, so far I've been sleeving all three wires bundled w/ 1/4" (~6mm) sleeve. .



I think it is easier to sleeve fans in 1/8th, the sleeve doesn't crimp out when you bend it like 1/4. Just something to watch up for though if you do use 1/8th is to stagger your solder / shrink joints so you don't get a tiny buldge. Sometimes I am lazy and this is the result.










And as said before me the factory powder coating is on there good. Best to use to a chemical stripper to get off, or your gonna go through sand paper super quick.


----------



## Defiler

Just got back from the powder coaters.


----------



## kcuestag

NO WAY!

THat's not the HAF 922!

Damn man, looks beautiful







Congratulations, looks awesome.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Just an FYI. The OEM paint is really powder coat. That's why it's so hard to remove.


had a hunch it was pc'd. paint stripper is working well, looks like im down to a very thin layer on some parts, got about 60-70% off. Im just gonna paint it for now since there are a lot of scratches from the rotary tool kick back







and bad paint (my bad touch







) . in the future, I might do another 932 w/out major mods and possible pc'd for a durable finish.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


I think it is easier to sleeve fans in 1/8th, the sleeve doesn't crimp out when you bend it like 1/4. Just something to watch up for though if you do use 1/8th is to stagger your solder / shrink joints so you don't get a tiny buldge. Sometimes I am lazy and this is the result. 
And as said before me the factory powder coating is on there good. Best to use to a chemical stripper to get off, or your gonna go through sand paper super quick.


tnx for the advise on splicing and sleeving, Im still contemplating red or black sleeving, since i have pre-sleeved extensions in black, i want to do black, plus it will contrast the mobo tray which is red. on the other hand, black is very common, so i want the wiring to stand up a bit. had a crazy thought to do half and half, ie black/red/black/red/etc.

still looking for 50mm led fans (red) for my hdd cooler mod, found a notebook cooler w/ blue led 50mm fans, its only like $7, might just get it and swap the leds if i cant find them in red. not to comfortable yet to mod current fans and add them.


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*













wow!


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Just got back from the powder coaters.



























thats a real beauty


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


How much room do you have available? Can you go 22" tall or are you having to fit it under a low desk?

Cause the 922 is pretty decent. But the 932 is better depending on where you mount your PSU.

On the bottom you'll more than likely need a 20/4 pin extension and 4 or 8 pin extension.

Top mount you shouldn't need either. Though top mount you lose your upper 230mm.

It's not cheap though but sometimes you can get good deals from Newegg.

Right now you can get the 922 for $160 w a 500w PSU. If you like CM models though.

For $139 after $20 rebate you could get a FT HAF 932. I don't recommend the red version though since it comes with only one Red LED fan.

But the *Blue* HAF 932 that is solely sold by Newegg and no other source is also $160 as the 922 is.

But neither have PSUs'. If you can get along without a PSU, I would suggest bumping up. You will LOVE the ability to sleep in your case if you wanted to.

I hate CM but they made a near indestructible case. It's a nice change after having too much experience with flimsily built cases.









Here's a link for the Red 932 version just for specs purposes unless you are set on Red of course.

 HAF 932

After looking at that 900, I would definitely sell that and move into a HAF. Is it me or did Antec not think about tooless design much. I mean you have 120s' in the HDD rack mounted with adapters that are held in with thumbscrews. But no clips for the HDDs' or the 5.25s'?









Don't get me wrong I'm not ripping your case selection so much as I am pointing out a serious design flaw. Antecs' are NORMALLY much better than that.

~Ceadder









*Edit*


Hey thanks for the detailed description...definitely sounds quite nice. But I most likely cannot fit a full tower case as it sits on my desk's bottom support piece making it already super cramped, so the 932 is probably out of the question. I'll post a an image later if I got time. I also already have a PSU already so I'd just be looking to get the case.

I agree with you though that I definitely made a poor purchase, the case was the last thing I needed to finish my build and I just kind of got it spur of the moment. The 900 really does have some serious flaws, especially with what you said about the hard drive racks. It's such a pain to install/remove!

Anyway the best deal I've found is here. It comes to $115 CAD.

I also saw on the Egg that they have the Storm Scout for 89.99 + free shipping which is pretty nice. Though the NewEgg reviews aren't as favorable as the 922 it's pretty standard to take them with a grain of salt. I know this is the 932/922 thread but anyone have any experience/opinons on this case?

I can probably sell my 900 for $60-70ish or $80 if I get lucky, but I haven't decided what to get yet...but man the thought of having to disassemble my rig is depressing, I just tidied/zip tied my cables and everything a couple nights ago too!









edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D1G1tal_one*


YES SELL IT! a cardboard box with some holes cut into it with a few fans on it is better then that case!


Sad but true lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Just got back from the powder coaters.











I actually said "woooow" out loud.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


NO WAY!

THat's not the HAF 922!

Damn man, looks beautiful







Congratulations, looks awesome.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


wow!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


thats a real beauty



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I actually said "woooow" out loud.


Heh. Thanks for the kind words. I still have a few more tricks up my sleeve for the rest of the build. I'm trying not to rush things but it's very hard considering this is my first build in about 4 years. I have more pics in my build thread. Follow that link in my signature, won't you?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well they are both basically the same case. It all comes down to how much you like one or the other at this point.

Compare Storm Scout v. HAF 922

Personally I would go for the HAF rather than the Storm. But of course I have Hoss it's big brother.And as you can see they have the same features. If there is an empty write up consider the source. Newegg doesn't seem to care if they get all the info to the customer. If I have any gripes with the Egg as a vendor that would be it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Hey thanks for the detailed description...definitely sounds quite nice. But I most likely cannot fit a full tower case as it sits on my desk's bottom support piece making it already super cramped, so the 932 is probably out of the question. I'll post a an image later if I got time. I also already have a PSU already so I'd just be looking to get the case.

I agree with you though that I definitely made a poor purchase, the case was the last thing I needed to finish my build and I just kind of got it spur of the moment. The 900 really does have some serious flaws, especially with what you said about the hard drive racks. It's such a pain to install/remove!

Anyway the best deal I've found is here. It comes to $115 CAD.

I also saw on the Egg that they have the Storm Scout for 89.99 + free shipping which is pretty nice. Though the NewEgg reviews aren't as favorable as the 922 it's pretty standard to take them with a grain of salt. I know this is the 932/922 thread but anyone have any experience/opinons on this case?

I can probably sell my 900 for $60-70ish or $80 if I get lucky, but I haven't decided what to get yet...but man the thought of having to disassemble my rig is depressing, I just tidied/zip tied my cables and everything a couple nights ago too!









edit:

Sad but true lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Heh. Thanks for the kind words. I still have a few more tricks up my sleeve for the rest of the build. I'm trying not to rush things but it's very hard considering this is my first build in about 4 years. I have more pics in my build thread. Follow that link in my signature, won't you?










Following your build log! Can't wait to see more updates!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well they are both basically the same case. It all comes down to how much you like one or the other at this point.

Compare Storm Scout v. HAF 922

Personally I would go for the HAF rather than the Storm. But of course I have Hoss it's big brother.And as you can see they have the same features. If there is an empty write up consider the source. Newegg doesn't seem to care if they get all the info to the customer. If I have any gripes with the Egg as a vendor that would be it.









~Ceadder










The HAF has much better cable than the Storm Scout. That's one of the main reasons I got a HAF922. Besides that, they're pretty much the same case.


----------



## Ceadderman

What did you use to clean the paint off your 922?

When I did the interior of my 932 I used emery cloth which worked REALLY well. I imagine that if they PC'd the outside then they PC'd the inside as well. So I'm thinking that a couple sheets of EC should do me just fine but I thought I would ask you since you just went through it.









Looks really nice btw









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Heh. Thanks for the kind words. I still have a few more tricks up my sleeve for the rest of the build. I'm trying not to rush things but it's very hard considering this is my first build in about 4 years. I have more pics in my build thread. Follow that link in my signature, won't you?


----------



## Defiler

They didn't remove the paint (it's really PC) from the doors, etc. Since it was PC they went right over it because it wasn't going anywhere. Now if it was paint they would've sand blasted it.


----------



## DefiedV

Bah that powder coat has a death grip on the metal, if you want to paint the exterior just rough it up with a scothbrite pad. It is textured and with a good acetone cleaning will be a good starting surface for paint. I sanded some of the orginal PC off with a orbital sander and 60 grit, and it was slow going.

Defiler - Seeing pics of your case make me want mine back so much more. I am a bit worried about my 5 3/4 drives fitting in as I chose a wrinkle finish, they were super tight fit before.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not painting my case, I'll have to make sure the interior paint is cleaned up to PC the interior. But now that I know I don't have to do anything to the exterior other than fill all the screw positions with disposable screws, I'm not going to worry so much about the exterior.

I just planned my system with some combo gear, saving myself another $50 to complete the AC system. $652 w/o shipping. Actually I think I shaved off nearly $100 since my GPU choice is the XFX R5770 P2G. It basically comes with a free flash drive at $5 less combo price. So I won't feel TOO bad if I get overexcited and double my GPU purchase.





































Annnnnnnny time now loans. Annnnnnny time.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Bah that powder coat has a death grip on the metal, if you want to paint the exterior just rough it up with a scothbrite pad. It is textured and with a good acetone cleaning will be a good starting surface for paint. I sanded some of the orginal PC off with a orbital sander and 60 grit, and it was slow going.

Defiler - Seeing pics of your case make me want mine back so much more. I am a bit worried about my 5 3/4 drives fitting in as I chose a wrinkle finish, they were super tight fit before.


----------



## wermad

yup, taking off that pc is a real pita, I used a lot of stripper, still a bit challenging, ill just roughing up the remaining small layers w/ sandpaper and start applying the primer, want get this done and out of the way for my next mod...gonna sleeve the entire psu, though im thinking of getting a new psu, so Im unsure whether to proceed for now. will decide later. btw, that pc'd 922 looks very yummy, will definately consider in my next build (pc that is







)


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Following your build log! Can't wait to see more updates!

The HAF has much better cable than the Storm Scout. That's one of the main reasons I got a HAF922. Besides that, they're pretty much the same case.

No this is wrong. The Storm Sniper is the pimped up similar version of the HAF 922. The Storm Scout is the smaller version with handle and its based on the Gladiator 600 body. If you look closely, you can fit the Scout inside the HAF 922 so its totally different.


----------



## Ceadderman

No, that's wrong. In fact although the HDD rack and the Device Bay look similar the tool less design is different. The Storm Sniper does not have the push button locking mechs. They are in fact a slider mech that came afterward. On top of this, if you took the handles off the top the SS is actually shorter than the 922. The only similarity lies in the Device/HDD tower orientation that's it. Yeah the cable management is the same but I suspect that most every CM case has the same feature. I don't know since I don't have them all but that's what I've seen in every CM case that I've looked into getting. Check that, even that's different. Oh and the SS onles comes with 2 fans, both 120s'. Not the same. Only same thing? $80 price tag at newegg.











~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icejon*


No this is wrong. The Storm Sniper is the pimped up similar version of the HAF 922. The Storm Scout is the smaller version with handle and its based on the Gladiator 600 body. If you look closely, you can fit the Scout inside the HAF 922 so its totally different.


----------



## macedoneli

hi people

i also have HAF 932 as many of you, and can you tell me what are you doing to make this case quiet, it's not very noisy but...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well at the moment I'm running stock fans. The only reason I can hear the top 230 is because it sits at ear level. Same with my HDD. I never hear my DVD+R drive either not even when it's writing. And I didn't do anything special to my HAF other than tear it down sand clean and paint it then put it back together.

Now that may be why my system is relatively quiet, having tightened all fittings and screws to snug and not overdoing it or leaving loose parts inside it.

But that's my experience with the HAF. You could get some fan silencers and a PSU silencer to see how that works. Don't bother with HDD silencers unless you're out to change the color of the ones that are in the case now. They won't make any difference as that's what you have now. Where the HDD are concerned you'll want to make certain that there are no drive cables in prolonged contact with the chassis. Anything that vibrates makes noise when in contact with other things that vibrate. You'll definitely want to make certain your cable management is taken care of. In my case I only have 3 wires sets that are not tied short. That's the Left door fan, the 4 pin Power for MoBo and the 20/4 MoBo connection. And that's only cause I didn't realize I would need the extenders for the Power Cables. Had I known that would have been taken care of already.

Oh! and make certain your toolless bays are locked down to their devices. When I first put my HAF together my DVD+R was not locked in. I found out later after I thought it was and I was putting my CDs' on my Hitachi. That can also be a source of noise. After that happened I secured my drive the old fashioned way on the Right and Toollesss on the left. Also try to keep your case as level as possible. Nothing like an unbalanced fan to contribute to the Rock concert inside the case.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *macedoneli* 
hi people

i also have HAF 932 as many of you, and can you tell me what are you doing to make this case quiet, it's not very noisy but...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


From an email that I sent regarding the AMD Edition side panel...

Dear Customer,

Currently the side panel is only being sold with the entire AMD Edition case. The side panel looks to be available at the beginning of March. Once available it will be listed on the CM store.

Best regards,

Kevin Voong
Cooler Master RPBU


I've contacted CoolerMaster again in regards to the AMD Edition side panel to be sold as a part in the CM store, they were originally going to list it beginning in March...

Quote:



Dear Customer,

I apologize there was a slight delay as the item has been changed where the window will no longer have the AMD/ATI design. The ETA has been moved back to Mid May and will be listed on the CM store.

Best regards,

Kevin Voong
Cooler Master RPBU



At least we'll be able to get a side panel with a window







, it just won't have the dragon on the side.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well at the moment I'm running stock fans. The only reason I can hear the top 230 is because it sits at ear level. Same with my HDD. I never hear my DVD+R drive either not even when it's writing. And I didn't do anything special to my HAF other than tear it down sand clean and paint it then put it back together.

Now that may be why my system is relatively quiet, having tightened all fittings and screws to snug and not overdoing it or leaving loose parts inside it.

But that's my experience with the HAF. You could get some fan silencers and a PSU silencer to see how that works. Don't bother with HDD silencers unless you're out to change the color of the ones that are in the case now. They won't make any difference as that's what you have now. Where the HDD are concerned you'll want to make certain that there are no drive cables in prolonged contact with the chassis. Anything that vibrates makes noise when in contact with other things that vibrate. You'll definitely want to make certain your cable management is taken care of. In my case I only have 3 wires sets that are not tied short. That's the Left door fan, the 4 pin Power for MoBo and the 20/4 MoBo connection. And that's only cause I didn't realize I would need the extenders for the Power Cables. Had I known that would have been taken care of already.

Oh! and make certain your toolless bays are locked down to their devices. When I first put my HAF together my DVD+R was not locked in. I found out later after I thought it was and I was putting my CDs' on my Hitachi. That can also be a source of noise. After that happened I secured my drive the old fashioned way on the Right and Toollesss on the left. Also try to keep your case as level as possible. Nothing like an unbalanced fan to contribute to the Rock concert inside the case.









~Ceadder










thanks for this good advices...

also you don't use some fan controllers ? i think buy it or not ...


----------



## snoball

Check this awesomeness out

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/...mited-edition/


----------



## Defiler

Oh, wow. That is nice! But as nice as this?


















Just kidding! I probably would've gotten that red 922 if I didn't already buy one. Good find!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoball* 
Check this awesomeness out

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/...mited-edition/


















I think that looks a little better than the AMD limited edition for the HAF 932, actually it looks a lot better...Cooler master....


----------



## DefiedV

Got the whole case back today, but I will leave you with this.










I really want that red haf window to be made available separately in the cm store.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^The above 922 pics look like a battle between good and evil no?







^^^

***^^^What are those slot protectors from? Those are the mesh ones are they?







^^^***

At the moment no. I will be using a Lamptron FC-3(B) once I get some more fans. Especially of the high speed variety. Cause more speed means more noise.

Yes buy one, but do some research first. Especially if you are going to be filling your case with aftermarket cooling. Some controllers are not worth even looking at though.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *macedoneli* 
thanks for this good advices...

also you don't use some fan controllers ? i think buy it or not ...


----------



## sabret00the

I'm looking forward to upgrading to a new Tower as I'm running out of space in my current cabby.

As I'm considering the HAF922 as one of the possible choices I think the owners view would be of great help.

Please post your views here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...mid-tower.html


----------



## Aximous

They aren't mesh just coated with some silver flaked paint and that flickers from the flash.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
^^^The above 922 pics look like a battle between good and evil no?







^^^

***^^^What are those slot protectors from? Those are the mesh ones are they?







^^^***

At the moment no. I will be using a Lamptron FC-3(B) once I get some more fans. Especially of the high speed variety. Cause more speed means more noise.

Yes buy one, but do some research first. Especially if you are going to be filling your case with aftermarket cooling. Some controllers are not worth even looking at though.

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Reason I asked the poster was cause when I take my HAF in to PC it I'm thinking about having them PC the grills in the exterior color on the inside.

Since they are already black on the outside no need to do that there. My worry is that if I do that the mesh fills up with the extra PC media and in effect I'll have both colors visible to the outside.

I figured out how to separate the grills from the 5.25 plates btw. It's relatively simple. But if someone wants a tutorial done on it lemme know and I can post one.

But thanks for passing that along to me.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aximous* 
They aren't mesh just coated with some silver flaked paint and that flickers from the flash.


----------



## Nhb93

I really doubt that would be necessary. I mean, let's be honest, if you got a HAF, there's a pretty good chance you like to tinker, and that's one of the easiest things to do with the case. Removing rivets is another story.


----------



## DefiedV

Ceadderman I am confused on what you want. If your talking about the 5 3/4 bay grills then yes they can be powder coated. If you want two colors on each side its going to cost way more. For instance to have my interior a different color from the exterior it would have been about 1/2 as more expensive. The pci slots covers were powder coated with my case and I was posting them here for haf members to see. If you have specific questions on what I paid, taping etc please pm me because I can't decipher what your asking. Here is those pci slot covers installed.


----------



## Ceadderman

The PCI slot covers is what I was asking about. But it looks like you went with another style of covers and PC'd those. That's essentially what I was asking.

And no I would not double PC the front grills. Those are going to be Orange which is the color I want to PC my slot covers to be on the inside.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Ceadderman I am confused on what you want. If your talking about the 5 3/4 bay grills then yes they can be powder coated. If you want two colors on each side its going to cost way more. For instance to have my interior a different color from the exterior it would have been about 1/2 as more expensive. The pci slots covers were powder coated with my case and I was posting them here for haf members to see. If you have specific questions on what I paid, taping etc please pm me because I can't decipher what your asking. Here is those pci slot covers installed.


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys since i am part of teh club i was wonderin, how do u make a link to your build log, u know like falloutboy's link to his "April" build in his sig?? i dont want it to have the "http" thingy, i want it to say my builds name


----------



## Defiler

Edit your sig. Put the text you want it to say, then highlight the text and click the globe looking button in the WYSIWYG editor and put the URL in. Bingo, you're done.


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Edit your sig. Put the text you want it to say, then highlight the text and click the globe looking button in the WYSIWYG editor and put the URL in. Bingo, you're done.









hey thanks man it worked perfectly


----------



## Defiler

Sweet!

If you told me 5 years ago I'd be replying to forum posts from a restaurant with my phone, I would've said you were nuts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Too true. If someone had told me that you would even be able to do so back in the day I'dve told em to get stuffed. Good job tho.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Sweet!

If you told me 5 years ago I'd be replying to forum posts from a restaurant with my phone, I would've said you were nuts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay guys, I'm having some issues regarding MoBo choice. Go with the one I have listed in my sig rig? Or go with the new Crosshair Formula IV MoBo when it launches. Since I'm still having to wait for my refund it might have been for the best.

The new CHF IV MoBo launches on the 27th at the same time Thuban hits. Should I hold off and grab it when I get my check or should I just follow through with my initial build?

~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

If I read the reviews right then the Formula IV has a slightly more advanced chipset which has SATA 6Gbp/s, as well as the USB 3 found in your original choice? Prices don't look that different but availability probably is. While there's nothing worse than going cheap on a mobo, just to buy the better one later on, I think there's a point you you have to stop and just buy one! I think your original supports the new 6 core (?) so I'd just stick with that.


----------



## DefiedV

Whoa, thats one sexy looking motherboard.


----------



## Ceadderman

But I don't have it yet. lol

I'm still on the loner MoBo. Which is also ASUS, but it's not mine. RAM CPU and HDD are mine though. When I move into my new MoBo the current CPU goes with this one. So I'm wondering if I should just spend the extra $50 on the Crosshair.

As you said it has all the same features(basic) that the GTD Pro/USB3 does. + a couple extra GPU towers and OC features(which is a big + imho) but nobody makes NB/SB Mosfet blocks for it and it's doubtful anyone will. That's a big negative when wanting to go full on h2o. Positive in that regard is it saves me $200 bucks on blocks and fittings.

Oh and another positive is it's closer to my choice of color scheme. Black and Red is really so much better than Blue/Light Blue White and Brown.









So that's about where I am at. Just need some input to figure things out.

Where is everybody anyway? Came on and nobody was here. lol









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
If I read the reviews right then the Formula IV has a slightly more advanced chipset which has SATA 6Gbp/s, as well as the USB 3 found in your original choice? Prices don't look that different but availability probably is. While there's nothing worse than going cheap on a mobo, just to buy the better one later on, I think there's a point you you have to stop and just buy one! I think your original supports the new 6 core (?) so I'd just stick with that.


----------



## DefiedV

Hey man my motherboard is those colors.







Lol

All I know is that thing looks cool.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Oh, wow. That is nice! But as nice as this?


















Just kidding! I probably would've gotten that red 922 if I didn't already buy one. Good find!

now that is just....wow


----------



## lostdude

I have had my haf 932 for a year , loving it . Just found this forums not to long ago searching how to led mod the g15 keyboard. and now i hate it here . I took a perfectly fine case and now i can't leace it alone . but hey i guess modding is an addiction!!!

working on a black and blue setup , just finished the black on the inside , now getting the fans all to match

Add me to the club please


----------



## TheWolfe

Will the 932's HD Cage fit to replace the 922's?

Or is it too big?


----------



## cs_maan

Haven't updated my case in a while, here it is







.

http://www.overclock.net/9000858-post11426.html


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Haven't updated my case in a while, here it is







.

http://www.overclock.net/9000858-post11426.html

Great job on cable management! Very clean. Good job.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
now that is just....wow









Heh. Thanks. Getting ready to build it tonight.


----------



## Aximous

They should be the same size (at least they have the same amount of slot thus i doubt they have different size).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
Will the 932's HD Cage fit to replace the 922's?

Or is it too big?


----------



## Ceadderman

The HDD cage is probably the only thing besides slot protectors that will swap over. The only way to know for sure though is to try, since there is no measurement to go off of other than having a buddy measure their 922 cage and then comparing with your own or vice versa.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aximous* 
They should be the same size (at least they have the same amount of slot thus i doubt they have different size).


----------



## nolonger

The HAF 922 HDD cage is about 21cm (8.25") tall.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Great job on cable management! Very clean. Good job.

Thank you







, looks like the hours of stuffing cables around paid off although when I was done I wanted to







myself lol. Eventually this will be going underwater so I'm excited to get that underway.

Great looking build on your 922, I'm subbed to your log so I'm keeping an eye out for updates







.


----------



## joedr

All,

Here is my updated HAF mod! Build log: *Here*.

*Before:*

Here is the link of the original post on this thread.










*Current:*










































*
Details:*


















Let me know what you guys think and visit my build log!


----------



## nolonger

I'm sooo subbed!!


----------



## cs_maan

Nice to see another HAF mod that isn't black/red/blue







, keep up the good work, will be keeping an eye out.


----------



## Ceadderman

The 932 iis approximately 9.75" tall. So nope not compatible at all. I just opened my case door and checked with it running. I don't suggest anyone do this, but I did it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
The HAF 922 HDD cage is about 21cm (8.25") tall.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The 932 iis approximately 9.75" tall. So nope not compatible at all. I just opened my case door and checked with it running. I don't suggest anyone do this, but I did it.









~Ceadder









I did too, there's not much risk at all (unless you're overly clumsy and happen to have a couple glasses of water next to your case).


----------



## Ceadderman

Wasn't that supposed to be yellow?









It looks more of an off green shade









Well it looks good either way.









Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the finished product.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joedr* 
All,

Here is my updated HAF mod! Build log: *Here*.

*Before:*

Here is the link of the original post on this thread.


















Let me know what you guys think and visit my build log!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Wasn't that supposed to be yellow?









It looks more of an off green shade









Well it looks good either way.









Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the finished product.









~Ceadder









its lime green, the one used on the mustang (pretty color on it







)

just practiced a little soldering and got some really nice sleeving ("clean cut" and non-see-thru) from frys w/ some adhesive shrink wrap, practiced on some extra fans i had lying around.
gonna take my psu into a vinyl-sign shop, the dude is going to scan the stripes and "850" logo to make a copy in red adhesive vinyl to cover up the fugly yellow. owner of the yellow/lime-green haf, the antec 850w tpq would fit nicely w/ your build









sleeving and soldering skills, spliced both harness' to create a single sleeved harness, powers up


----------



## Ceadderman

Ohhhhhh nice. Fresh graffix for the Antec.









And your sleeving job looks first rate werm. You can do mine if you like.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
its lime green, the one used on the mustang (pretty color on it







)

just practiced a little soldering and got some really nice sleeving ("clean cut" and non-see-thru) from frys w/ some adhesive shrink wrap, practiced on some extra fans i had lying around.
gonna take my psu into a vinyl-sign shop, the dude is going to scan the stripes and "850" logo to make a copy in red adhesive vinyl to cover up the fugly yellow. owner of the yellow/lime-green haf, the antec 850w tpq would fit nicely w/ your build









sleeving and soldering skills, spliced both harness' to create a single sleeved harness, powers up


----------



## DefiedV

Looking good Wermad, looks like you only got 5-6 more hours of sleeving ahead of you.







Isn't soldering fun? I just love it when I manage to fling molten solder onto my desk.

Here is how my HAF is sitting now, still a lot more work to do.



















And some 24 pin


----------



## cs_maan

That paint job looks phenomenal (pun on the CPU) hehe, awesome!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
I have had my haf 932 for a year , loving it . Just found this forums not to long ago searching how to led mod the g15 keyboard. and now i hate it here . I took a perfectly fine case and now i can't leace it alone . but hey i guess modding is an addiction!!!

working on a black and blue setup , just finished the black on the inside , now getting the fans all to match

Add me to the club please

Adding you now!

Also added you Dberry after I saw your email.


----------



## Nhb93

DefiedV, that color and texture is fantastic! Man, I must say I'm jealous. Part of me thinks the 922 looks better than the 932, but the 932 is just such an obnoxious case. It's like a tank sitting on your desk.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

ATTENTION haf922 owners who want the sniper window living in the U.S! This website has 3 yes THREE left (after I got mine ^_^). Price is a bit steep at 24.99 but hey it beats the overseas shipping. After shipping for me (UPS 1-7 day) it came out to about 34 bucks. Kind of a big hit but I don't really want to attempt the mod since I have no equipment and would be spending the money on that anyway.

Here you go, rep me if this helps I've got things I want to sell here at some point









http://www.svc.com/sgc-6000-sp01-gp.html


----------



## Freelancer

This thread is making me want a HAF but I'll just hold on and wait for the HAF X. (assuming it didn't get scraped)


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Also while I'm here, I recently ordered 2 UV cold cathodes and 2 blue cold cathodes. Where in my 922 can I hide them (including 2 inverters) for it to be most effective.

I'm guessing I need a UV buried up front for its effect, and the blue ones to be in the back to keep it from being too bright. Do I even need 2 UV lights to light up the whole case?

I would really appreciate some pics of a lighting setup in a 922, and also any (inexpensive) ways to make the UV look much nicer, I intend to do fluorescent paint on the top/back fan. I ordered the sniper window so no more side fans. I don't know what else I can do to make the UV look cool (I don't have watercooling). The only materials I have at the moment are primer and fluorescent red paint.

Thanks guys


----------



## Ceadderman

How big are your Cats? 4", 8", 12"...? Knowing this would help even us 932 guys to be able to suggest places to put them. Besides the obvious tongue in cheek answer.









As far as hiding the converters might I suggest you go to performance-pc.com and look up their 4 plug converter. No sound on board but it looks a sight better than the fugly blue plastic boxes. And you'd be able to route all 4 plugs to it as well.

Okay now to where to mount that. I've typically seen them hidden under the HDD rack in plain sight, until you mount a HDD in that area. Also you could mount them(or it if you get the single box unit) on the other side of the 5.25" Bay Device cage hidden by the Right Door.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Also while I'm here, I recently ordered 2 UV cold cathodes and 2 blue cold cathodes. Where in my 922 can I hide them (including 2 inverters) for it to be most effective.

I'm guessing I need a UV buried up front for its effect, and the blue ones to be in the back to keep it from being too bright. Do I even need 2 UV lights to light up the whole case?

I would really appreciate some pics of a lighting setup in a 922, and also any (inexpensive) ways to make the UV look much nicer, I intend to do fluorescent paint on the top/back fan. I ordered the sniper window so no more side fans. I don't know what else I can do to make the UV look cool (I don't have watercooling). The only materials I have at the moment are primer and fluorescent red paint.

Thanks guys


----------



## Dhoulmagus

my cathodes are all 12", plenty of light but I don't know where to stash em ^_^


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


Looking good Wermad, looks like you only got 5-6 more hours of sleeving ahead of you.







Isn't soldering fun? I just love it when I manage to fling molten solder onto my desk.


Yup, only thing is i could not get the atx/pci-e pins out using the paper clip trick, just ordered a basic extractor kit ( i think its the sunbeamtech,







) from moddersmart.com. using soldering to splice the fan lines to control length and connectors is great







, atm im using a lot of 3pin splitters. gonna continue practicing using old pos psu that recently died.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer*


This thread is making me want a HAF but I'll just hold on and wait for the HAF X. (assuming it didn't get scraped)


I would not put all my eggs in one basket (hafx), I your looking for a haf case and not need to paint, then by all means go w/ the X, if your looking to mod go w/ any variant of the 932 (922 is an awesome case too, but i see you have an antec 1200 ftc, 932 would be the logical choice rather than the 922, unless if your looking for a mtc). i think, function, features, and mods capability the 932 is better than the X, just paint it or pc like many here have done and you can find tutorials here and vids on youtube on how to take it apart and dyi paint. here is a pic of mine, to maybe sway you







good luck


----------



## TheRightHandedReaper

kool


----------



## TheRightHandedReaper

I wish the 922 came stock with another 200mm fan on the side


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serious_Don* 
my cathodes are all 12", plenty of light but I don't know where to stash em ^_^

Door mounting means the interior is illuminated rather than the tube throwing the light out of the case.


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheRightHandedReaper* 
I wish the 922 came stock with another 200mm fan on the side

I think the case is fairly well priced for what you get. Now If only cm stopped being stupid and offered the windowed 922 panel thats available in Europe.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Here is how my HAF is sitting now, still a lot more work to do.










The Black and gray is looking mighty fine!. Great job.


----------



## Ceadderman

You can also put your cathode vertical running the height of the case in the back left corner. Also horizontally running along the top of the motherboard.

Oh yes thought I should add that there is a vid on you tube from "nevergive7" where he hides one above the top thumbcatch. He says there is just enough room once you press it in to slide the box up into place. Though I would just remove the whole mechanism affix the box and then put the mechanism back into place.

~Ceadder


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
DefiedV, that color and texture is fantastic! Man, I must say I'm jealous. Part of me thinks the 922 looks better than the 932, but the 932 is just such an obnoxious case. It's like a tank sitting on your desk.









Damn right, I can't even tell you how many people that come into my room that haven't seen my computer before go. "ZOMG THAT'S YOUR COMPEWTUR?!"









Then comes the tank statement which makes me proud to be a HAF932 owner. When the HAFX comes out, if I make the switch, it'll be even more obnoxiously awesome.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Damn right, I can't even tell you how many people that come into my room that haven't seen my computer before go. "ZOMG THAT'S YOUR COMPEWTUR?!"









Then comes the tank statement which makes me proud to be a HAF932 owner. When the HAFX comes out, if I make the switch, it'll be even more obnoxiously awesome.

I get the same reactions with the 932.


----------



## DefiedV

Haha, I was going to get a 932 but thought it was to over the top tank looking. Now the 922 on the other hand, it's short and fat... just how I like my women.









I am pretty sure I am bored of my build already and it's not even done yet.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Haha, I was going to get a 932 but thought it was to over the top tank looking. Now the 922 on the other hand, it's short and fat... just how I like my women.









I am pretty sure I am bored of my build already and it's not even done yet.

OH NO! Why bored already?


----------



## DefiedV

Idk I can't keep anything for normal amount of time. You should see how many cars I've had haha. I really like this case though, wire management is going super easy.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I've finished my case paint job, installing my sig rig, and doing some wire management, what do ya'll think? Now I just need to get some toy money to replace the red leds with blue


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
I've finished my case paint job, installing my sig rig, and doing some wire management, what do ya'll think? Now I just need to get some toy money to replace the red leds with blue









Could tidy up those wires a bit more. I don't prefer the flat black so much, but it looks like you did a really good job shooting it.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I'm having a hard time getting the wiring real neat on my amd board as well. his looks better than mine right now =\\


----------



## wermad

gotta learn to solder and use non-see thru sleeving for the cleanest wiring on a pc. soldering will allow you splice several lines into a single (i.e multiple fans w/out using splitters) line and allows you to extend wires w/out using extension where the connectors are bulky and can hinder door closing. sleeving will allow you manage the wires and not have them in bundles which are bulky too. solder is easy than one would imagine, tools are inexpensive. sleeving is also easy to learn, just very time consuming but both worth every last drop of sweat







.

build update: ups stopped early (those guys are great







) dropped off my koolance shroud and yate loons, gonna have to cut the i/o panel to accommodate the new shroud on top


----------



## Paraleyes




----------



## wermad

Paraleyes ur top mount shroud is awesome, im doing one myself, though I plan not to modify the i/o panel as much as you


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Paraleyes ur top mount shroud is awesome, im doing one myself, though I plan not to modify the i/o panel as much as you


----------



## Hellfighter

Using the technique for the pantyhose filters, could I use swiffer sheets?


----------



## DefiedV

Not without losing half the airflow


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Could tidy up those wires a bit more. I don't prefer the flat black so much, but it looks like you did a really good job shooting it.

Thank you, Paraleyes. The wind here lately made shooting everything very difficult. I had to run outside, shoot a coat quick, then take it in before any dirt was kicked up by the wind. The wife and kids weren't to happy about the smell of the drying paint, but we managed, lol.

I'm a little disappointed that I forgot to run the SATA cables until AFTER I had zip-tied everything together, but altogether, I think it turned out pretty good (I ran out of zip-ties). Neat thing is that my temps have dropped from ~36C to ~32C at 24C ambient during idle. I even watched it dip as low as 28C for more than 10min, but I doubt that will be a consistent number.

TBH, I don't know how I can get my cabling any cleaner without either doing some sort of sleeving, using heatshrink or electrical tape to make a huge bundle then zipping it. I just ran everything through the holes already in the backplane and then zipped them down. Judging by your pix, I take it you have enough room between your mobo and backplane to run your cables?


----------



## toMsons1987

You can add me to the HAF 932 owners, and I might be ordering the HAF 922 for my other build. It's either that or the 900 Two.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
gotta learn to solder and use non-see thru sleeving for the cleanest wiring on a pc. soldering will allow you splice several lines into a single (i.e multiple fans w/out using splitters) line and allows you to extend wires w/out using extension where the connectors are bulky and can hinder door closing. sleeving will allow you manage the wires and not have them in bundles which are bulky too. solder is easy than one would imagine, tools are inexpensive. sleeving is also easy to learn, just very time consuming but both worth every last drop of sweat







.

build update: ups stopped early (those guys are great







) dropped off my koolance shroud and yate loons, gonna have to cut the i/o panel to accommodate the new shroud on top









I disagree partly. I don't think you have to soldier to make hiding cables (especially fans) easier. In my build, I had 8 fans and you can't see one lone fan cable or connection with an extension cable. Sleeving is important though.

Not saying soldiering is a watse of time. Its kinda like icing on a cake. Its just that some cakes are nicer without icing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *toMsons1987* 
You can add me to the HAF 932 owners, and I might be ordering the HAF 922 for my other build. It's either that or the 900 Two.

Added.


----------



## wermad

soldering in a sense of minimizing wires







, if one doesnt want to go down the route no biggie, as you mentioned hiding them would be a alt to minimize clutter and/or appearance. I have a total of 18 fans, so im taking that soldering route to minimize lines and clutter. neat skill btw


----------



## BigMak911

Hey guys, anyone have problems with the stock fans being noisy? My front fan (the one in front of the HDD cage) on my 932 seems to be angry... any ideas? Or should I just replace the fan? The case is about 2 months old.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigMak911*


Hey guys, anyone have problems with the stock fans being noisy? My front fan (the one in front of the HDD cage) on my 932 seems to be angry... any ideas? Or should I just replace the fan? The case is about 2 months old.


if its louder than the top or side fans, u might, check it, remove it and test if you can


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigMak911*


Hey guys, anyone have problems with the stock fans being noisy? My front fan (the one in front of the HDD cage) on my 932 seems to be angry... any ideas? Or should I just replace the fan? The case is about 2 months old.


It's probably(your 230mm) not tight. If it's loose at all or if it's not uniformly tightened(one side more so than the other) then it will be noisy until you tighten it properly. I didn't have that problem because I took it down to bare chassis, but this is probably the biggest complaint or issue for 932. "My fan is so noisy" or "my HDD is so noisy" and both of them are more likely tied into each other.

So you might want to make sure all screws are not too tight but snug.

~Ceadder


----------



## mark3510

Vote! Vote! Vote!

MOTM March Poll now open!








Vote for the Case Mod you liked best









(ehermm..I joined)


----------



## GotYoDumAzz

Been a while since I been in these forums (not enough time in the day!!) Just wanted to put some updates in:

gtx 260 sli swapped out for 5870 CF

All 230 fans but front have been replaced with Antec red 120mm (4x on panel 3x on top)

4 red cathodes been added (3 inside one outside) with 2 switches on front drive bay. If anyone knows where I can find a nice drive bay cover for the switches please let me know. 
Take a look and let me know what you think. I am waiting on my new PSU, looking to do a little more cleanup with the wiring, and may take everything apart and paint the inside because I see every one else all painted and it looks sick!

Before I received the second 5870:









Both 5870 before some cable mgmt and adding second pair of cathodes:









Cathodes off:









Cathodes on:


----------



## lostdude

its funny , but i must admit , the black inside changes the look soo much , even different colors , anything looks better than the plain grey bare metal look.

don't know if cm did this on purpose , maybe they knew people would want to paint it and just left the primer color there to make it easier to do


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 

don't know if cm did this on purpose , maybe they knew people would want to paint it and just left the primer color there to make it easier to do

Yeah well and then they shafted us with the 922s having bare metal.


----------



## paleblue

Today I was folding with my CPU and my two GPU's and was concerned about the 96C my two GPU's were at so I thought I'd put the side panel on my HAF 932 for the first time in the two weeks or so since I built it and all the temps went down!

The two GPU's dropped to about 90-91C and the CPU cores dropped by about 4C each.

And that with my H50 exhausting the case.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Hillskill

No modding on mine but as I have the pics I thought I would share:



















They are only iPhone pics so apologies for the soft focus. I love the case though. You really can't appreciate it until you see it in the flesh. Originally I hated it, I was offered one cheap through a friend. As it was far superior case to the Antec 300 I was going to buy I decided to go for it. Once I recieved it I was delighted. Sleak, roomy and rugged. Everything a PC should be


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


I've finished my case paint job, installing my sig rig, and doing some wire management, what do ya'll think? Now I just need to get some toy money to replace the red leds with blue










Please add me, please please please!!!! I may not be done with the mods yet, but I've got the case, lol. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hillskill*


No modding on mine but as I have the pics I thought I would share:











What's with the can of beans? LOL!


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
What's with the can of beans? LOL!

Full of fibre and taste great.......whats not to love


----------



## Ceadderman

Probably for aspect ratio. If you know how big that can of beans is, then you can formulate how tall a stack of cans would compare to the 932









~Ceadder


----------



## Hillskill

Seriously.....if your not doing it with Beans you aren't doing it right









Nah....the pics were done for my thread on AVforums.com A friend on there always posts his pics with Cereal boxes in shot somewhere so its a nod to him. I only had Muesli in the house so I decided to go with beans.


----------



## Ceadderman

Heinz though? That seriously has to be one of the most generic processors in the US. You couldn't go with Bush's? Those are so much yummier.









Heinz(like Van DeKamp's) were okay back in the day. But their quality has slipped.









~Ceadder


----------



## whood886

hey im new to the forum and im gonna do a build in about a month and i've decided on the cooler master haf 932. ive also decided on going with the corsair h50 but i was wondering whats the best way to mount it. im gonna do a push pull system by the way and i've seen them switched with the exhaust fan so it sucks in air and i've seen them mounted up to and then again in the empty drive bays to keep the air flow coming through the front and out and up. so what mount would you suggest to be the best way to mount it and get the best temps to. thanks and any advice is welcomed.


----------



## whood886

oh and some pictures of the set ups would be great to thanks alot.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Repping the Aussie HAF 932 owners!

ill be changing my loop with a lot of high end components this weekend. Will be sure to repost images.

thanks falloutboy for the inspiration in seeing your build come together!

this is my first watercooling build ever.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Please add me, please please please!!!! I may not be done with the mods yet, but I've got the case, lol. Couldn't resist.










Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*


Repping the Aussie HAF 932 owners!

ill be changing my loop with a lot of high end components this weekend. Will be sure to repost images.

thanks falloutboy for the inspiration in seeing your build come together!

this is my first watercooling build ever.


Happy to know I inspired. Thats a pretty kickass build you got too!!







and its gonna get better?


----------



## trippinonprozac

there will be plenty of case modding happening this weekend...

a perspex window is going in along with new res, new XPSC 360 rad and all new fittings









more plans in the near future too


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that up in the 5.25 bay is best. Also you'll want to mount it with the Corsair logo upside down so any air pockets don't build up there. They go up into the Rad where they can not restrict flow. Makes it much easier for any pump to work.

And welcome to the club where only the best of the best dare to tread.







lol

I found the pic I was looking for. Citation goes to sintricate for his nice photography. Though the Corsair could be mounted straight up as it is in this pic.










~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *whood886*


hey im new to the forum and im gonna do a build in about a month and i've decided on the cooler master haf 932. ive also decided on going with the corsair h50 but i was wondering whats the best way to mount it. im gonna do a push pull system by the way and i've seen them switched with the exhaust fan so it sucks in air and i've seen them mounted up to and then again in the empty drive bays to keep the air flow coming through the front and out and up. so what mount would you suggest to be the best way to mount it and get the best temps to. thanks and any advice is welcomed.


----------



## lostdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Today I was folding with my CPU and my two GPU's and was concerned about the 96C my two GPU's were at so I thought I'd put the side panel on my HAF 932 for the first time in the two weeks or so since I built it and all the temps went down!

The two GPU's dropped to about 90-91C and the CPU cores dropped by about 4C each.

And that with my H50 exhausting the case.

I'm impressed.


I had the same problem when i ran 2 9800gt's , so i reversed the fan on the side to blow out instead of in and all was good , the 9800gt;s exhausted inside the case


----------



## whood886

thanks for the post ceadderman. i didnt know the top grill went down over the 5.25 bays. so mount it up there and have it sucking in air through the top, are there any fans in the case that i should flip around to get better air flow. thanks for the help.


----------



## Gothic Case

My little boy...
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1420/myhaf.png

Whats next step to join the club? lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Well that depends on what you are running I imagine. I've not messed with mine other than the front fan has been relocated to the top. I've got the Red LED case fan. I thought it was stupid(among other issues) to have a red LED up front with a plexi window. One or the other not both. So I removed the front fan and am running side top and rear 140mm in their standard config.










As you can see my temps are fine in this setup. Though my temp display says I'm running pretty high. I think that's just a bit off as my side 230 is blasting right on top of my CPU fan. It won't matter much longer anyway though since I'm going to be getting new parts including a new chip cooler. Running stock at the moment. The H50 is listed cause I been too lazy to change it to the EK Supreme HF. Half of what I have listed in my sig rig is planned. I've gotten the Case, PSU, the HDD and the RAM MoBo is borrowed and CPU is as well. Had to have a bigger system to do online classes.









~Ceadder









*Edit* You can make that H50 fan an exhaust if you wish. Especially if the 2 drive bays next to it are empty. If you were to put it in the 140 spot I would make it an intake. But right up front in that location you should have enough cool air intake from the front of the case. Remember now it's not sealed there. Well okay mine is somewhat since I taped off the interior grillwork. But if you are running it stock right out of the box(I imagine you are) you'll have more than enough flow to make up for the difference. Pulling air into the case at that spot is kind of iffy imho. It is obscured by the I/O panel after all and only one side of it to suck air through.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whood886* 
thanks for the post ceadderman. i didnt know the top grill went down over the 5.25 bays. so mount it up there and have it sucking in air through the top, *are there any fans in the case that i should flip around to get better air flow*. thanks for the help.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Added!

Happy to know I inspired. Thats a pretty kickass build you got too!!







and its gonna get better?










just ordered.....


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Here's my 922. Any feedback on the wiring?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey lad, you may want to readjust your Corsair CPU pump. The Rad is fine. It's the cooler itself that is not at its best. If you look at your pics you will see that the hoses leading from the Cooler to the Rad are just about folded over.

You don't even want to do that on a standard h2o loop as it's kinked and makes the pump work much harder than it has to or should.

If you look at the photo I posted that is how you want the hoses to look. Cable management and h2o do not exactly mix well together. So at your earliest convenience(maybe sooner) I would fix that. Otherwise it's not bad.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Here's my 922. Any feedback on the wiring?


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem. Would hate to see you lose not only a sweet cooler but an expensive CPU.

Even if it is Intel.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Heinz though? That seriously has to be one of the most generic processors in the US. You couldn't go with Bush's? Those are so much yummier.









Heinz(like Van DeKamp's) were okay back in the day. But their quality has slipped.









~Ceadder










Alas, no Bush Beans here in London









Been looking at a new cooler. I have a choice of either a 2nd hand Noctua NH-U12P SE for 50% retail (Â£30) or I could go for a brand new Corsair H50 (Â£65). Seems a great price on the Noctua as I would get 2 PF12 fans with it. They retail at Â£17 each here in the uk !


----------



## Ceadderman

Get both. That way you get your fans and have the H50 doing the work on your CPU.







lol

And Heinz in the UK? Really? That include Catsup? Hmmm if so I might send for a bottle of UK Heinz 57.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hillskill*


Alas, no Bush Beans here in London









Been looking at a new cooler. I have a choice of either a 2nd hand Noctua NH-U12P SE for 50% retail (Â£30) or I could go for a brand new Corsair H50 (Â£65). Seems a great price on the Noctua as I would get 2 PF12 fans with it. They retail at Â£17 each here in the uk !


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Get both. That way you get your fans and have the H50 doing the work on your CPU.







lol


Very good point.


----------



## whood886

ok well i've been looking around for a couple weeks and i think im gonna mount it like he has it done up there. but should i flip the rad over so the pumps at the bottom, i dont want any air to get up in there. i was also thinking about replacing the stock cpu grease, does any one know if this helps any. thanks for the help. when i do my build in a couple weeks i'll make sure to post it up.


----------



## Ceadderman

A good case has been made about flipping the cooler so the name is upside down no matter where you put it. I think the best place to put the Rad is between the 230mm and the 5.25 Bay. You keep the pump happy since it can suck and pump with equal pressure and any air in the system goes to the case side of the Rad. This imho is the optimal setup whether you push or pull with your fan. Just make sure the cooler lead is connected to the motherboard to keep = power at all levels.

I've seen Arctic Freeze lauded around here but the EK Supreme block comes with a tube of MX-5. I doubt that EK would throw weak sauce thermal paste in their box. Just remember no matter what your paste not to overdo it.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *whood886*


ok well i've been looking around for a couple weeks and i think im gonna mount it like he has it done up there. but should i flip the rad over so the pumps at the bottom, i dont want any air to get up in there. i was also thinking about replacing the stock cpu grease, does any one know if this helps any. thanks for the help. when i do my build in a couple weeks i'll make sure to post it up.


----------



## wermad

Artic silver V or ceramique (for gpu) works great


----------



## Defiler

Well, she's done...

The pics don't do the white LEDs justice.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol Turn off the Lights. Your whites will look sexxxy smexxxy just like that case.









Sorry I'm paying attention to the draft and posting on my team site.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Well, she's done...

The pics don't do the white LEDs justice.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Artic silver V or ceramique (for gpu) works great









I must have gotten a bad seat since my GPU hits 80 on OCCT with Ceramique.


----------



## DefiedV

Hey Defiler your case is looking pretty good!

I am also just about done with mine.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I must have gotten a bad seat since my GPU hits 80 on OCCT with Ceramique.

while going thru the challenge of installing the flawed designed ek 4870x2 block, had to reinstall the stock 4870x2 heatsink several times, temps were about a smidgen less ~1c, no increase, using ceramique, decided to use on the cpu too instead of the V for the final cpu block install and as well on the nb and mosfet blocks instead of the oem supplied goo


----------



## Defiler

Thanks! Your's is rockin' too.


----------



## POLICE

Defiler nice one paint


----------



## Ceadderman

So I take it that you're not a fan of MX-5 werm? Is there something wrong with it?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
while going thru the challenge of installing the flawed designed ek 4870x2 block, had to reinstall the stock 4870x2 heatsink several times, temps were about a smidgen less ~1c, no increase, using ceramique, decided to use on the cpu too instead of the V for the final cpu block install and as well on the nb and mosfet blocks instead of the oem supplied goo


----------



## Defiler

K. Removed the Spitfire and rearranged the video cards. Much better IMHO.


----------



## DefiedV

^ Much better.

That thing was obnoxious looking


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
^ Much better.

That thing was obnoxious looking

ROLF! Yeah, I thought the same thing when I was looking at it but didn't know what to do at the time. Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## DefiedV

Haha







Something did sit right with the small footprint of the H50 and a gpu cooler the size of mars.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So I take it that you're not a fan of MX-5 werm? Is there something wrong with it?









~Ceadder










u mean the AS 5, it seems a bit more runny, the ceramique is a bit more solid, has worked great







. Well Ill be doing my psu and top mount shroud this weekend, so my rig will be down, will post pic if i can finish early.

tgif!


----------



## paleblue

I've managed to lose (read wife tidied away forever) my two thumbscrews for my 932's side panel. Anyone have a source for replacements?


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I've managed to lose (read wife tidied away forever) my two thumbscrews for my 932's side panel. Anyone have a source for replacements?


you can pick some up at microcenter or fry's. it's a pretty universal threading


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope I don't mean Arctic Silver 5. I mean the stuff that Ek puts in their box. I'm pretty sure it's MX-5. But I don't have the YT vids in front of me that do unboxxings.









I might be wrong of course but...







well I just remember it as MX-5.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


u mean the AS 5, it seems a bit more runny, the ceramique is a bit more solid, has worked great







. Well Ill be doing my psu and top mount shroud this weekend, so my rig will be down, will post pic if i can finish early.

tgif!


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


you can pick some up at microcenter or fry's. it's a pretty universal threading


there's nothing like that anywhere near here, BC Canada mate, just igloos and polar bears here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Universal? How so? You mean that all thumbscrews are fine thread or do you mean that any thumbscrew will work regardless of thread pitch?

I'm hoping that it's the former rather than the latter.









I apologize if my OCD got the best of me though.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


you can pick some up at microcenter or fry's. it's a pretty universal threading


----------



## Ceadderman

Look in the kitchen drawers. Women don't throw anything useful out. Trust me they are accessible, you just have to think like her.So where does she stash little odds and ends like screws etc.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I've managed to lose (read wife tidied away forever) my two thumbscrews for my 932's side panel. Anyone have a source for replacements?


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
there's nothing like that anywhere near here, BC Canada mate, just igloos and polar bears here.

You made me laugh out loud with that. You must have a bag of unused pc screws somewhere right? If so you can get by for now with using the screws that secure pci cards and psu (phillips hex head).


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nope I don't mean Arctic Silver 5. I mean the stuff that Ek puts in their box. I'm pretty sure it's MX-5. But I don't have the YT vids in front of me that do unboxxings.









I might be wrong of course but...







well I just remember it as MX-5.

~Ceadder










Not sure, i bought my ek 4870x2 new from an ebay u.s. pc builder (overstock/clearance item), the instructions from ek (including online pdf) said to use AS ceramique, so I bought some and has worked, funny, the ek 4870 block i bought from them directly says the same thing and includes a bit of goo w/ it







, though the supreme LT did come w/ oem goo, no indication to use otherwise, i still added the AS ceramique for all blocks


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


You made me laugh out loud with that. You must have a bag of unused pc screws somewhere right? If so you can get by for now with using the screws that secure pci cards and psu (phillips hex head).


I _could_ just use regular pc screws but I don't want to, it's my super new Black n Blue HAF 932 (say that fast it rhymes)

I bet they went up the vacuum! Well if anyone sees them in a store pls grab a couple and send 'em to me - I'll cover the cost + postage with paypal.


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh well see I'm speaking of current level Ek blocks. They come with a tube of MX-5. I have no idea how good or bad the stuff it but I imagine that Ek wouldn't throw a garbage TIM in the box and give themselves a royal headache with kneejerk RMAs'.









I didn't realize that you'd gotten yours second hand.









Well I've done it. I've changed my mind on my MoBo too. Now I am indeed going Crossfire Formula IV. I'm hoping newegg has it in stock when I have my student loan in hand. Cause if I get stuck running this midlevel ASUS MoBo and a 955 BE CPU and having to wait, I'm NOT going to be happy.









So I'll be saving about $140 on NB/SB blocks fittings and hose. That's what I get for wanting the best but I rather have the best when mucking with h2o inside my HAF.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Not sure, i bought my ek 4870x2 new from an ebay u.s. pc builder (overstock/clearance item), the instructions from ek (including online pdf) said to use AS ceramique, so I bought some and has worked, funny, the ek 4870 block i bought from them directly says the same thing and includes a bit of goo w/ it







, though the supreme LT did come w/ oem goo, no indication to use otherwise, i still added the AS ceramique for all blocks


----------



## Ceadderman

You could try FrozenCPU.com they should have them in blue btw. Can't lost those.









I think they would ship them to you up there in the great white nothing.









Blue Anodized Thumbscrews

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I _could_ just use regular pc screws but I don't want to, it's my super new Black n Blue HAF 932 (say that fast it rhymes)

I bet they went up the vacuum! Well if anyone sees them in a store pls grab a couple and send 'em to me - I'll cover the cost + postage with paypal.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh well see I'm speaking of current level Ek blocks. They come with a tube of MX-5. I have no idea how good or bad the stuff it but I imagine that Ek wouldn't throw a garbage TIM in the box and give themselves a royal headache with kneejerk RMAs'.









I didn't realize that you'd gotten yours second hand.









~Ceadder










Nope! both were brand new, 4870x2 was just oem pckg brand new (got it for $80), 4870 purchased from ek directly, also $80. only difference i noticed was that big ol' ek sticker on the 4870 pckg. oh, and the 4870x2 was missing thermal pad, no biggie, got a big ol' pad from frozencpu.com









im sooooo tempted to get an Lian Li pc-x1000 or abs canyon 695 (aka Lian Li pc-x2000), really leaning on abs. they're really pricey but i got some extra cash and might sell a few bits from my current build...


----------



## Ceadderman

ch I thought you said you got them secondhand?









Meh no biggee.









Better you than me on the Lian Li foray. I know they make some nice cases but that's too rich for my blood. You might just as well go with the Corsair 800/D model. At least the D comes with plexi pre applied.







And roomy enough for h2o too.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Nope! both were brand new, 4870x2 was just oem pckg brand new (got it for $80), 4870 purchased from ek directly, also $80. only difference i noticed was that big ol' ek sticker on the 4870 pckg. oh, and the 4870x2 was missing thermal pad, no biggie, got a big ol' pad from frozencpu.com









im sooooo tempted to get an Lian Li pc-x1000 or abs canyon 695 (aka Lian Li pc-x2000), really leaning on abs. they're really pricey but i got some extra cash and might sell a few bits from my current build...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









ch I thought you said you got them secondhand?









Meh no biggee.









Better you than me on the Lian Li foray. I know they make some nice cases but that's too rich for my blood. You might just as well go with the Corsair 800/D model. At least the D comes with plexi pre applied.







And roomy enough for h2o too.









~Ceadder










np








the egg has the abs for $399 plus you get the plexi door (about $50) for free, w/ ship+tax (I hate the fact that the egg is in CA, why not TX







, jk) its about $450, If i sell a few things, might be able to get if for around $200-250, dont know yet, the special runs out on 4/30 if ne one is interested, not to say the haf 932 is no good, is just the abs is so darn perrrrrtty and huge!


----------



## Ceadderman

Or we can always buy another HAF and mod them together and then pick up the AMD plexi for both sides w/o the AMD logos. That would be kewl as hell.









And since you're already in one HAF it's $250 cheaper to do it my way.









I don't understand why nobody has done a full cabinet along the lines of the ABS. But I might do it. Only I'd get the AMD chassis. So I only had to buy the one door. Too bad they don't come with reverse dragon graphic for it.

















~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
np








the egg has the abs for $399 plus you get the plexi door (about $50) for free, w/ ship+tax (I hate the fact that the egg is in CA, why not TX







, jk) its about $450, If i sell a few things, might be able to get if for around $200-250, dont know yet, the special runs out on 4/30 if ne one is interested, not to say the haf 932 is no good, is just the abs is so darn perrrrrtty and huge!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Or we can always buy another HAF and mod them together and then pick up the AMD plexi for both sides w/o the AMD logos. That would be kewl as hell.









And since you're already in one HAF it's $250 cheaper to do it my way.









I don't understand why nobody has done a full cabinet along the lines of the ABS. But I might do it. Only I'd get the AMD chassis. So I only had to buy the one door. Too bad they don't come with reverse dragon graphic for it.

















~Ceadder









Still contemplating if i should do it. yeah, a lot of ppl just tell me to get another 932 and fuse them side by side for more space. Still really tempting that abs canyon 695







and so so beautiful










finished the 24 pin sleeve, damn its hard! took me almost 4hrs. came out ok


----------



## Ceadderman

Put it like this bro, you could mount that Magicool 1080 Rad you like so much right atop the two HAFs' then that ABS case looks bland as hell.









Oh now see what you went an made me do? I got so exited I wet myself.







j/k lol

That sleeving job does look pretty good right now though. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Hey I got a question for you. If I did fuse two cases together and ran h2o, should I run two PSUs' (1 CPU, 1 h2o) and if I did run a second PSU what do you think the h2o system would require for Wattage? I think it would be pretty cool to have each system on it's on power source.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Still contemplating if i should do it. yeah, a lot of ppl just tell me to get another 932 and fuse them side by side for more space. Still really tempting that abs canyon 695







and so so beautiful









finished the 24 pin sleeve, damn its hard! took me almost 4hrs. came out ok


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Put it like this bro, you could mount that Magicool 1080 Rad you like so much right atop the two HAFs' then that ABS case looks bland as hell.









Oh now see what you went an made me do? I got so exited I wet myself.







j/k lol

That sleeving job does look pretty good right now though. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Hey I got a question for you. If I did fuse two cases together and ran h2o, should I run two PSUs' (1 CPU, 1 h2o) and if I did run a second PSU what do you think the h2o system would require for Wattage? I think it would be pretty cool to have each system on it's on power source.









~Ceadder










You'd have to remember to turn the liquid cooling loop on every time. Since it only draws about 18W from the pump I don't see the need for another PSU.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You'd have to remember to turn the liquid cooling loop on every time. Since it only draws about 18W from the pump I don't see the need for another PSU.


my thoughts exactly, just get a highend psu 1kw+ for future proofing, going to the vinyl-sign shop to get some decals for my psu







.

while taking breaks from sleeving, kept drooling over the ABS Canyon 695







, Im really falling for that case, Im now hesitating modifying my haf (other than the psu sleeving) further and possibly selling,







, the misses approved as long as i sell somethings for at least $200 and buy her stuff


----------



## wermad

The dude at the vinyl sign shop hooked it up!!!

















































































































































































































































just did the shapes of the stripes and oval in red, then he printed the "850" in black vinyl sticker, came out awesome!!! just scanned the psu graphics, and brought it into his shop, took him about half hour and also hooked it up w/ price as am a reg.

gonna finish sleeving, then will add new graphics, taking a break for today, gonna spend time w/ the fam


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks guys. Still 2 PSU are pretty tempting especially if the system is a 24/7 unit.









I like your decals werm, those are sharp. Selling your HAF though.







Damn look @ what FoB started.







*sniff*

Well nothing doing, I got lots of room to grow in mine. You guys are gonna HAFta pry me out of mine with a crowbar.







lol

I take it you're keeping your h2o system?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


my thoughts exactly, just get a highend psu 1kw+ for future proofing, going to the vinyl-sign shop to get some decals for my psu







.

while taking breaks from sleeving, kept drooling over the ABS Canyon 695







, Im really falling for that case, Im now hesitating modifying my haf (other than the psu sleeving) further and possibly selling,







, the misses approved as long as i sell somethings for at least $200 and buy her stuff


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks guys. Still 2 PSU are pretty tempting especially if the system is a 24/7 unit.









I like your decals werm, those are sharp. Selling your HAF though.







Damn look @ what FoB started.







*sniff*

Well nothing doing, I got lots of room to grow in mine. You guys are gonna HAFta pry me out of mine with a crowbar.







lol

I take it you're keeping your h2o system?









~Ceadder










im so







cus i look at it and im mesmerized







. wc is staying, might go w/ a less complex setup than what i HAF now


----------



## Ceadderman

Ewwwwwwwww.









That thing is just so... tiny...

2 5.25s'? I give you a week b4 you're longing to stretch out in your HAF.

Don't sell a thing keep your have save up and buy that case.

Otherwise I think you'll have a serious case(pun not intended) of buyer's remorse. It may look good on the outside but to me it's what's inside that counts.









Actually the only thing I like about that case? The HDD/SSD racks. But you could do that with your HAF and still have more than enough room to move around in it.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


im so







cus i look at it and im mesmerized







. wc is staying, might go w/ a less complex setup than what i HAF now


----------



## jmcmtank

I'd read a few reviews of that case before getting it *wermad*, some of the features will be a pain.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I'd read a few reviews of that case before getting it *wermad*, some of the features will be a pain.










Very true, have read quite a few reviews and seen vids of it. the Lian Li pc-x1000 also is tempting, lol, I think they're about the same slight difference though (Abs Canyon 695/Lian Li pc-x2000 vs pc-x1000). What really is holding me off is the bottom compartment, I was looking to tuck in the pumps and install a rx240 rad on its side, but seems too small for a rad and its depth is shorter than the haf 932. only seen a triple 140rad installed for a cpu loop only. Looking at all the hard work and long hours i poured into my haf, it deserves to be finish, so Im probably going to pass but not 100% decided yet. also the Danger den double wide is just really what I need (not what i want







lol), but this is another story and very expensive too. we'll see


----------



## DefiedV

So it appears I am not the only one that wants a new case. Hafs are way cool and all but I seriously think I have a problem, I can't keep anything longer than a month.

Werm: you should get this


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Thanks guys. Still 2 PSU are pretty tempting especially if the system is a 24/7 unit.









I like your decals werm, those are sharp. Selling your HAF though.







*Damn look @ what FoB started.*







*sniff*

Well nothing doing, I got lots of room to grow in mine. You guys are gonna HAFta pry me out of mine with a crowbar.







lol

I take it you're keeping your h2o system?









~Ceadder









I had to laugh! Everyone moves on eventually...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
im so







cus i look at it and im mesmerized







. wc is staying, might go w/ a less complex setup than what i HAF now










Funny thing is I seriously thought about both those lian li cases you've been taking about too. Beautiful cases but I just couldn't see a complete water system in them.

*Edit -* check it out. I finaly got my sig badge for winning MOTM. An eternal reminder of my HAF 932.







:


----------



## yobrigidey

Just finished my build!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


*Edit -* check it out. I finaly got my sig badge for winning MOTM. An eternal reminder of my HAF 932.







:


Awesome, i really want one of them


----------



## joedr

Very nice looking case! Simple and elegant. Gave you a rep!

Sent you a PM about the side door.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yobrigidey*


Just finished my build!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Awesome, i really want one of them










Bet he wants two!


----------



## ecaftermath

yobrigidey: I love your case with the lighting. Very pretty.

Anyway, to my quesiton:
I am planning on getting the Corsair H50 with a push/pull config with my Ultra Kaze and a Scythe. I have 4x120mm fan on the side panel, and if I do get the H50 with that config, the top left fan probably wouldn't fit with the H50 rad and fan on it. So I might just take the corner one off of the side panel and also take the top 230mm fan off. Replace that with 2x120mm fan as intake. And everything will exhaust from the H50 radiator..

Will that be good? Or bad because there will only be 1 exhaust and many intakes?

Thanks


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Bet he wants two!


















and im sure dark aprils gonna get it


----------



## Ceadderman

Good to see you're coming to your senses werm.









Hey man, $160 or less for another HAF and some creative cutting and welding and you can have something comparable to the Danger Den and what's more you can use the spare steel for fabrication. And that 1080 would look awesome up top.









Heck I think that's what I'm going to do. At least I'll get the Ltd. Case. Think I should make up with CM and see if they'd sponsor this with Ltd parts?
















OMG, I just had a WICKED idea. Stay tuned cause this is gonna make the DD case look like a lunch pail.

~Ceadder










Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Very true, have read quite a few reviews and seen vids of it. the Lian Li pc-x1000 also is tempting, lol, I think they're about the same slight difference though (Abs Canyon 695/Lian Li pc-x2000 vs pc-x1000). What really is holding me off is the bottom compartment, I was looking to tuck in the pumps and install a rx240 rad on its side, but seems too small for a rad and its depth is shorter than the haf 932. only seen a triple 140rad installed for a cpu loop only. Looking at all the hard work and long hours i poured into my haf, it deserves to be finish, so Im probably going to pass but not 100% decided yet. also the Danger den double wide is just really what I need (not what i want







lol), but this is another story and very expensive too. we'll see


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Awesome, i really want one of them











Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Bet he wants two!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*









and im sure dark aprils gonna get it










... Sure would be nice if April gone dark could take it out again! Then Casey comes next.

And I think you've got what it takes to win one day FEAR!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Good to see you're coming to your senses werm.









Hey man, $160 or less for another HAF and some creative cutting and welding and you can have something comparable to the Danger Den and what's more you can use the spare steel for fabrication. And that 1080 would look awesome up top.









Heck I think that's what I'm going to do. At least I'll get the Ltd. Case. Think I should make up with CM and see if they'd sponsor this with Ltd parts?









~Ceadder










One of ceaders future posts will include this quote -

"Oh CM, how could I stay mad at you."









*Edit -* sweet case and build aswell yobrigidey! It came out a winner.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*









... Sure would be nice if April gone dark could take it out again! Then Casey comes next.

And I think you've got what it takes to win one day FEAR!










Haha thanks









oh and btw about that fan... no, it didnt make it LOL









Case fans in Blackout atm 0 (not counting cpu, gpu, psu)

Man this pc is quiet


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm Irish, we can hold a grudge long after death.









It's gonna take awhile but get ready to surrender your MotM badge.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*









... Sure would be nice if April gone dark could take it out again! Then Casey comes next.

And I think you've got what it takes to win one day FEAR!









One of ceaders future posts will include this quote -

*"Oh CM, how could I stay mad at you."*









*Edit -* sweet case and build aswell yobrigidey! It came out a winner.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Haha thanks









oh and btw about that fan... no, it didnt make it LOL









Case fans in Blackout atm 0 (not counting cpu, gpu, psu)

Man this pc is quiet










I know the silence thing. My pc is still on a box without additional fans.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









I'm Irish, we can hold a grudge long after death.









It's gonna take awhile but get ready to surrender your MotM badge.









~Ceadder










I'll keep my badge, you can get your own. Better yet I'll compete against you for it.









By the way you 2. Your not supposed to quote me, it give away secrets!


----------



## Ceadderman

lmao Yeah I saw that afterward. I wasn't sure what went down after the friendly ghost appeared.









That's okay I have a SICK idea for a case mod that would be able to compete with the likes of Colossus. But I really can't get into specifics. Suffice it to say I'm amending the name of my sig rig.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I know the silence thing. My pc is still on a box without additional fans.









I'll keep my badge, you can get your own. Better yet I'll compete against you for it.









By the way you 2. Your not supposed to quote me, it give away secrets!


----------



## FEAR.

hahaha i was wondering what that white text was


----------



## trippinonprozac

here is the start of my rebuild....

just a teaser as there is heaps more to do.

the new radiator fills a bit more room!


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Thank you, Paraleyes. The wind here lately made shooting everything very difficult. I had to run outside, shoot a coat quick, then take it in before any dirt was kicked up by the wind. The wife and kids weren't to happy about the smell of the drying paint, but we managed, lol.

I'm a little disappointed that I forgot to run the SATA cables until AFTER I had zip-tied everything together, but altogether, I think it turned out pretty good (I ran out of zip-ties). Neat thing is that my temps have dropped from ~36C to ~32C at 24C ambient during idle. I even watched it dip as low as 28C for more than 10min, but I doubt that will be a consistent number.

TBH, I don't know how I can get my cabling any cleaner without either doing some sort of sleeving, using heatshrink or electrical tape to make a huge bundle then zipping it. I just ran everything through the holes already in the backplane and then zipped them down. Judging by your pix, I take it you have enough room between your mobo and backplane to run your cables?


Yes, I actually cut/drilled out holes just behind the edge of my MB to run all my wires. There's a few pictures here from before I finished my sleeving, but you can see what I did from them still.


----------



## POLICE

Paraleyes awsome psu cable mod.. great work


----------



## folk-it-up

quik question, up to wat point do i sand the inside of the case??? till i get all that grey top layer off so that i can see the steel? or just a simple sand?


----------



## jmcmtank

Some people say just scuff it and paint. In my view you should take it down to the metal and use primer before painting. If you use my method you are guaranteed no reaction; ie bubbly mess.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POLICE*


Paraleyes awsome psu cable mod.. great work


Thanks man. Those pictures don't do it justice. Check my build log.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


quik question, up to wat point do i sand the inside of the case??? till i get all that grey top layer off so that i can see the steel? or just a simple sand?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Some people say just scuff it and paint. In my view you should take it down to the metal and use primer before painting. If you use my method you are guaranteed no reaction; ie bubbly mess.


@F-it-up: DO NOT SAND! That layer you are talking about it primer from the factory. Take a red scotch brite pad to everything you want to paint. Then wash it with with dish soap and rinse thoroughly. -Or, get some Wax and Grease remover and follow those directions on the can to do it quick and easy. Then paint according to the directions on your paint can of choice.

FYI: Rustoleum SATIN BLACK will match perfectly to your exterior color. Check my build log or even the pictures above for finish paint pictures of that color used.

Also, if you are planning on modding any of the plastic parts or you want to match that color AND texture, use Rustoleum TEXTURED BLACK and it will match perfectly as well to those plastic parts on the face of the HAF.

@jmc... That bubbling effect is caused from not properly cleaning the surface with either soap and water or the right way with wax and grease remover. When using the W&G Remover, wipe it on liberally, or use a spray bottle to soak it well. Then wait until it is nearly about to flash and wipe it off using clean tack cloth of some kind being careful NOT to re-smear anything back into the surface by continually folding the cloth to hide the dirty spots. It is also a very good idea to use the W&G Remover before you scuff it up AND especially after as well. The leading cause of bubbling paint is from people leaving oily finger prints or smears on the surface. Just the natural contaminants from your skin will do this. So either use cotton or nitrile gloves, or wash with dish soap and rinse thoroughly prior to handling before paint.


----------



## jmcmtank

Mate your reaction to my post is a bit harsh? I've already pointed out that he can use the scuff method. I'll dig out a picture where the scuff method failed for some reason. Following my method he is guaranteed no reaction and won't hurt anything. Cool the beans, OK?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Some people say just scuff it and paint. In my view you should take it down to the metal and use primer before painting. If you use my method you are guaranteed no reaction; ie bubbly mess.










in the process right now







, that factory pc is tough, taking my sander got about 90% of the paint/pc off, batteries are weak for my sander, need to get some new ones







. i tried scoffing for first paint job and didnt work that well, Rustolyum wasnt that great either, as far as my personal experience, both can and spray. Krylon seems to do and hold better imho


----------



## jmcmtank

Here is what happened the first time I painted the case after just a light sanding and de-greasing;








As you can see from the, bad, pic there is very little adhesion-the white scratches-less obvious is the bubbling on the right. I didn't use rustoleum, just black car paint, so that could have caused it, or something could have contaminated the surface. The adhesion across the whole case was terrible even if it didn't bubble in most places. Whatever the reason I determined to do it properly the second time.
I've painted it twice since then and just primed the whole thing without sanding and sprayed the black car paint and it's as tough as old boots.


----------



## folk-it-up

wat if i use some self etching primer on top of the factory primer layer?


----------



## jmcmtank

I reckon that would work, just remember to scuff it and clean it. *Edit*, the original that is.


----------



## Nhb93

I might have to take some really high quality pics of my paint job, which involved only the lightest bit of scuffing with some 80 grit and then 2 layers of Krylon primer and 2 of Krylon paint. The thing doesn't have any of the troubles any of you are talking about. I'm sure Paraleyes eyes are going to pop out of his head when he reads this post.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I might have to take some really high quality pics of my paint job, which involved only the lightest bit of scuffing with some 80 grit and then 2 layers of Krylon primer and 2 of Krylon paint. The thing doesn't have any of the troubles any of you are talking about. *I'm sure Paraleyes eyes are going to pop out of his head when he reads this post.*


Glad it worked for you. Why would his eyes pop out? He edited his post while I was posting mine but he didn't edit the tone. At the end of the day it's all about opinions.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Mate your reaction to my post is a bit harsh? I've already pointed out that he can use the scuff method. I'll dig out a picture where the scuff method failed for some reason. Following my method he is guaranteed no reaction and won't hurt anything. Cool the beans, OK?


Dude, I wasn't trying to be harsh. I'm just telling you how to do it right. I know there are many ways to do something, but if you want to have a perfect finish with the least amount of time and effort, well there you go.

I do apologize if I offended you. That's far from why I take the time to post any info on this site. As you can see from my POST:REP ratio, I may actually have some good information.









To the point; any sanding on the insides of these things is a complete waste of time material and money. Those panels come with baked on primer from the factory. So unless you are actually cutting, welding, grinding and doing some major mods that require you to expose the bare metal, there is absolutely NO reason to use primer.


----------



## DefiedV

Self ecthing primer is for bare materials only. It will most likely real havoc on the factory primer, try a test spot if you plan to do this.

My suggestion is to spend a good deal of time scuffing the surface with a red or green scothbrite as was mentioned before. Bad adhesion stems mostly to improper surface prep, oily fingers / dirty surface. Use regular dish soap and a sponge to clean the surface of all containments and allow to fully dry in the sun. The primer that is already ON the 932 already has better adhesion than what your going to get by removing it and using your own. Everyonce in awhile certain paint reacts badly with a previously applied product. Things like lacquer and enamel etc, you should fine painting right over the original. We all have our different paint brands we like, I prefer rustoleum products.

In Short

scuff / scuff / scuff / more scuffing / clean / clean / clean more / rinse with water / rinse again / dry / dry / dry / allow to dry some more / paint / paint slower / admire / let sit for a week


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I might have to take some really high quality pics of my paint job, which involved only the lightest bit of scuffing with some 80 grit and then 2 layers of Krylon primer and 2 of Krylon paint. The thing doesn't have any of the troubles any of you are talking about. I'm sure Paraleyes eyes are going to pop out of his head when he reads this post.










Nah, I've followed you stuff since you've joined OCN. You're a cool cat. All I can say is why not just sand it down, prime it, paint it, and then sand it all down again and prime it, paint it again? I just don't see the point in doing something that has already been done. That primer from the factory is a very good adhesion promoter as it is and perfectly and evenly applied as well. All you have to do is rough the surface a bit. However, it's not the end of the world to add a very thin layer of primer after doing so. It's just not necessary with all the current shakey can paints available on the market.

So do you guys mow the lawn and then go mow it again as soon as you're done?







Joking...


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Glad it worked for you. Why would his eyes pop out? He edited his post while I was posting mine but he didn't edit the tone. At the end of the day it's all about opinions.

I really don't see what offended you anyways. When you replied and said I was being harsh, I had not even mentioned anything about or to you. I did go back and EDIT/comment on your post after the fact like you mentioned. You must have thought what I said to Folk-it-up was directed @ you. So again, I apologize for that confusing post man. I am not at all about making enemies here or causing drama on the site.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *defiedv* 
self ecthing primer is for bare materials only. It will most likely real havoc on the factory primer, try a test spot if you plan to do this.

My suggestion is to spend a good deal of time scuffing the surface with a red or green scothbrite as was mentioned before. Bad adhesion stems mostly to improper surface prep, oily fingers / dirty surface. Use regular dish soap and a sponge to clean the surface of all containments and allow to fully dry in the sun. The primer that is already on the 932 already has better adhesion than what your going to get by removing it and using your own. Everyonce in awhile certain paint reacts badly with a previously applied product. Things like lacquer and enamel etc, you should fine painting right over the original. We all have our different paint brands we like, i prefer rustoleum products.

in short

scuff / scuff / scuff / more scuffing / clean / clean / clean more / rinse with water / rinse again / dry / dry / dry / allow to dry some more / paint / paint slower / admire / let sit for a week

x2! Qfft


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Dude, I wasn't trying to be harsh. I'm just telling you how to do it right. I know there are many ways to do something, but if you want to have a perfect finish with the least amount of time and effort, well there you go.

I do apologize if I offended you. That's far from why I take the time to post any info on this site. As you can see from my POST:REP ratio, I may actually have some good information.









To the point; any sanding on the insides of these things is a complete waste of time material and money. Those panels come with baked on primer from the factory. So unless you are actually cutting, welding, grinding and doing some major mods that require you to expose the bare metal, there is absolutely NO reason to use primer.

What actually happened was that I replied to the Op with my advice which I stated was "my opinion". You then quoted me and replied with a capitalized warning not to do it. You then edited-in a lesson in paint preparation directed at myself. All you had to do was disagree in a slightly less direct manner. I'm sure I'm not right every time; in fact I know from *DefiedV*'s post that the OP wasn't talking about plain primer which my addled brain assumed he was, so I blew that one.


----------



## folk-it-up

wow so much arguin over my simple question lol, well the reason i asked was because i had already scuffed up the factory primer and then realized it was primer...lol (first time painting) so wat i got out of all the mixed info/arguments is to just add one more layer of primer (since i scuffed up the original) scuff that one up nicely, wash with dish soap and sponge and then add the paint layers right? and please try to make it as simple as possible guys plz :/


----------



## jmcmtank

I'm scared to answer...but I'd say yes.
Apologies for all the carry-on btw.
Edit; the last layer of primer can be painted on directly with no scuffing, just to be clear.


----------



## mastical

Anybody know the name of the online plexiglass place?

I think it begins witn a D or B.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Anybody know the name of the online plexiglass place?

I think it begins witn a D or B.


There's a list * here*.


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


There's a list * here*.


Your the man, thx


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


so wat i got out of all the mixed info/arguments is to just add one more layer of primer (since i scuffed up the original) scuff that one up nicely, wash with dish soap and sponge and then add the paint layers right? and please try to make it as simple as possible guys plz :/



?-Did you scuff the FACTORY primer to bare metal?

-If yes you did bad

-If no you did good

If no then just clean and paint. Use your camera to take a picture of your scuffing and post it here. All scuffing is supposed to do is prep the surface of the primer, giving the paint something to BITE too. Thats why you use either 400 grit or Scotch-Brites to lightly scuff. Basically you just want to flatten the sheen of the surface. Just pm me a photo, because I fear your making this more confusing than it needs to be.


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
?-Did you scuff the FACTORY primer to bare metal?

-If yes you did bad

-If no you did good

If no then just clean and paint. Use your camera to take a picture of your scuffing and post it here. All scuffing is supposed to do is prep the surface of the primer, giving the paint something to BITE too. Thats why you use either 400 grit or Scotch-Brites to lightly scuff. Basically you just want to flatten the sheen of the surface. Just pm me a photo, because I fear your making this more confusing than it needs to be.

hhmmm i'm sorry to say i dont have a camera, those pics on my build log were taken wit my sisters camera and she lost it.... i need to borrow a camera now but if it helps i didn't sand it down to the metal


----------



## wermad

well, after some sanding was really not doing it for the nooks and crannies, took an angle grinder w/ wire brushed, stripped what was left in short amount of time. cleaned the bare metal w/ some soapy water and sprayed about 5 layers of Krylon primer.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


wow so much arguin over my simple question lol, well the reason i asked was because i had already scuffed up the factory primer and then realized it was primer...lol (first time painting) so wat i got out of all the mixed info/arguments is to just add one more layer of primer (since i scuffed up the original) scuff that one up nicely, wash with dish soap and sponge and then add the paint layers right? and please try to make it as simple as possible guys plz :/



Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


hhmmm i'm sorry to say i dont have a camera, those pics on my build log were taken wit my sisters camera and she lost it.... i need to borrow a camera now but if it helps i didn't sand it down to the metal


If you exposed some metal, you should use a lite layer of primer. However, some paint CAN be painted directly over metal. Read the can you bought. Those paints that should NOT be painted directly over metal will look different on all the areas with bare metal. Metallic paints are notorious for this. The metallic flakes will group over the metal areas like Cherios in milk.

If you use self-etching primer OR filler primer, you MUST sand it with 400 grit sand paper either wet sanding after an hour or so, or dry sanding after full cure. If you do not sand those types of primers, you will have a rough paint finish.


----------



## Nhb93

C-c-c-c-combo breaker.

A month from tomorrow is my birthday, and I've been leaning towards something for my PC. Normally I ask for a couple of games, but there's really nothing out there that I want (and surprisingly enough, I don't have BC2). I was thinking WC, since it's the cheapest of the list, with the other two items being an X6, which would require a new motherboard and RAM (I think), or a GTX 470 (sadly not a 480, though I could wait for a dual Fermi based card, or just get the 5970). Opinions? I figure with WC, as long as I stay with AMD products I don't need a new CPU block, but I would if I went Intel. Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Ceadderman

2nded.

When I was in the Navy my job entailed a lot of painting of metal. Both raw as well as coated. Any bit that already had a reasonable coat on it was treated just LIKE this. And that is how I approached my 932 when I painted the inside of it. I saw more paint than I cared to in my brief military career. The knowledge stays with you forever it seems.









And I don't think anyone needed to be offended. At least I didn't see anything offensive in P's post. Maybe it is cause I agreed with him though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Dude, I wasn't trying to be harsh. I'm just telling you how to do it right. I know there are many ways to do something, but if you want to have a perfect finish with the least amount of time and effort, well there you go.

I do apologize if I offended you. That's far from why I take the time to post any info on this site. As you can see from my POST:REP ratio, I may actually have some good information.









To the point; any sanding on the insides of these things is a complete waste of time material and money. Those panels come with baked on primer from the factory. So unless you are actually cutting, welding, grinding and doing some major mods that require you to expose the bare metal, there is absolutely NO reason to use primer.

wermad + overkill =









@Nhb I thought you were bringing us a Combo update with that.







All good though. So let me get this straight, you are looking for a new GPU? Not sure what you're looking to accomplish. I'm thinking new GPU or new component for your system.







Oh I got it, ASUS new Formula Monster the Crosshair IV. It was at Fry's for $220 the last few days and should be going on sale in two days according to someone in the Crosshair threads. But to Fry's a sale is MSRP.


----------



## FalloutBoy

*JMC and Paraleyes, +rep to both of you for sorting out your own debate/misunderstanding. If only there was more of that in this forum!*


----------



## Nhb93

Alright, to make it more simple to understand (since I lack the basic conventions of English on Sunday nights), I just wanted opinions on the three things I might ask for for my birthday. The three are:
-A WC'ing CPU loop (since I'm disgusted with my 51C load temps)
-A GTX470 (since asking for a 480 would be insane after my 8800 cost $550 at the time)
-A Phenom X6 (which might require a new mobo and RAM, making it the most expensive option)

I'm really in the market for anything. Thanks for trying though Ceadderman


----------



## wermad

wc, than you'll be hooked, youll want to wc everything after your first try, its addicting, happend to me







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Alright, to make it more simple to understand (since I lack the basic conventions of English on Sunday nights), I just wanted opinions on the three things I might ask for for my birthday. The three are:
-A WC'ing CPU loop (since I'm disgusted with my 51C load temps)
-A GTX470 (since asking for a 480 would be insane after my 8800 cost $550 at the time)
-A Phenom X6 (which might require a new mobo and RAM, making it the most expensive option)

I'm really in the market for anything. Thanks for trying though Ceadderman


51c isn't a bad temp. But I guess I'm easy, even though I'm going loop.

A GTX470 is a heck of an option.

Phenom x6 is nice but x8 is better and will be a relatively short time off anyway. Stick with the CPU you have and get the 5850.









j/k Go with the GTX470. That loop depending on how bulletproof you want it to be could cost more than $500.









Oh and that CPU is $229 also at Fry's so nope I have to say in THIS instance (Especially if you're running an AM3 MoBo already) the loop could be the more expensive option. Just CPU for me, @ 1/2 ID, is right around $600 if not more.









~Ceadder


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Alright, to make it more simple to understand (since I lack the basic conventions of English on Sunday nights), I just wanted opinions on the three things I might ask for for my birthday. The three are:
-A WC'ing CPU loop (since I'm disgusted with my 51C load temps)
-A GTX470 (since asking for a 480 would be insane after my 8800 cost $550 at the time)
-A Phenom X6 (which might require a new mobo and RAM, making it the most expensive option)

I'm really in the market for anything. Thanks for trying though Ceadderman



W/C- Money, hooked... more money... addicted... more money... etc...
Nvidia(PERIOD). With that said, my two GTX260s still play ANYTHING & EVERYTHING I can throw at them beautifully on full or custom modded detail. Of course, that is SLI, This is a question best suited for another thread all together; one that is likely answered many times over here. At least you're being smart and going with Nvidia.
I can't comment on this, or won't psssst... intel








Taking this opportunity to recommend Just Cause II! I am really enjoying this game. Of course I also REALLY enjoyed WANTED too. None of my buddies gave it much hype.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


wc, than you'll be hooked, youll want to wc everything after your first try, its addicting, happend to me







.


qfft!


----------



## Ceadderman

+Rep for the Vet.









I swear the older I get the more discriminating I am when it comes to games. I can no longer pick a title off the shelf and just buy it. Thanks for linking them P. You're the man. Don't care what anyone else says.

I loved that anatomy of a stunt vid from the 1st link. And the second is a good old fashioned shooter with a twist. I miss Hitman so I think I'm definitely getting the 2nd one. Who cares about hype. I just want a game with a good plot and solid replayability.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 


W/C- Money, hooked... more money... addicted... more money... etc...
Nvidia(PERIOD). With that said, my two GTX260s still play ANYTHING & EVERYTHING I can throw at them beautifully on full or custom modded detail. Of course, that is SLI, This is a question best suited for another thread all together; one that is likely answered many times over here. At least you're being smart and going with Nvidia.
I can't comment on this, or won't psssst... intel








Taking this opportunity to recommend Just Cause II! I am really enjoying this game. Of course I also REALLY enjoyed WANTED too. None of my buddies gave it much hype.
qfft!


----------



## jmcmtank

Just don't get Command & Conquer 4 whatever you do; it really is dire.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will have more pics to post in a few days... Once you go watercooling though you will not ever stop.. Here is my recent purchase for my HAF932


----------



## Ceadderman

Ohhhhh man I am so so so so jealous right now Reaper.









I'm going to be doing two 5770s' but still, a 58 and a 59 version?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I will have more pics to post in a few days... Once you go watercooling though you will not ever stop.. Here is my recent purchase for my HAF932


----------



## Ceadderman

I've played it. It's not bad. I wouldn't replay it over and over again, but it was fun fighting terrorists instead of the usual suspects.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Just don't get Command & Conquer 4 whatever you do; it really is dire.


----------



## naturaldisaster

dear mod,

request that you add me to 922 owner club.

pics here...

thanks


----------



## jmcmtank

Mate your photo link needs a password. Not that you need proof of ownership!


----------



## naturaldisaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Mate your photo link needs a password. Not that you need proof of ownership!

whooops... that was a lil goofup. thanks or the alert buddy.

all done now. click here for pics of my rig


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Alright, to make it more simple to understand (since I lack the basic conventions of English on Sunday nights), I just wanted opinions on the three things I might ask for for my birthday. The three are:
-A WC'ing CPU loop (since I'm disgusted with my 51C load temps)
-A GTX470 (since asking for a 480 would be insane after my 8800 cost $550 at the time)
-A Phenom X6 (which might require a new mobo and RAM, making it the most expensive option)

I'm really in the market for anything. Thanks for trying though Ceadderman


If you're going purely for performance, get the Phenom x6. I believe a GTX 470 would choke on a dual core, besides it being really hot. As for a liquid cooling loop, I don't see much benefit anymore. Now if you want liquid cooling for the bling, it'd be awesome!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I will have more pics to post in a few days... Once you go watercooling though you will not ever stop.. Here is my recent purchase for my HAF932

















...Im w/ ceader, Im totally jealous too

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


As for a liquid cooling loop, I don't see much benefit anymore. Now if you want liquid cooling for the bling, it'd be awesome!










...My 4870x2 went from 60 idle to 29c and load from 80-90 to 45-50C, my phenom II went from 40-50 to a cool 30C (and still planning more mods in hopes to drop all temps







) you must have had one bad wc experience to come to that conclusion. nontheless air cooling is still awesome though not as sexy and 'cool' as wc imho, I think "bling" can be had to any method or any part of a computer, ive seen those "million dollar" pc and some are air cooled and all those damn beauties are considered uber bling rigs. I also believe the market for water cooling is getting bigger and bigger since its humble beginnings where folks would raid the plumbing section of the local hardware store to water cool their rigs. in conclusion,







, water cooling is form following function.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

so due to a large moving happening and a concern for the safety and space needed for my tech bench, i am thinking of selling it soon. I am going through a number of case options now and leaning greatly to the HAF 932.i would love the 800D for future water build but at the moment i'll just be doing air and the 800 is way out of budget.

Can someone who loves their HAF 932 and has had experience with other cases tell me what their truthful pros and more importantly cons of the 932?


----------



## whood886

has any one heard about amd changing up the video cards the 2nd half of this year? i wonder what they'll be putting out. haha i hope its a 5970 for 400 $


----------



## |Ex| Clone

Can a 250mm fan go in the front. I'd like to mod the case to into a Storm Trooper theme with white leds. The problem is that there are no white led case fans on newegg.com. And there isn't any untill you get up to the 250mm with the 1ST PC CORP. FN-250WL. And was wondering if anybody has tried a 250 in the front.


----------



## Nhb93

You can very easily (according to others) simply change the LED's on the fan. It's much cheaper, provided you have a soldering iron, some know how, and some cheap LED's. 5mm variety.


----------



## jmcmtank

You'd be pushed to fit that; the case itself is only 230mm wide. *Edit*; @|Ex| Clone


----------



## jmcmtank

Seemingly the 922 is 253 mm wide. Is it really?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I read that somewhere. Not sure it's going to affect MSRP price point that much though. 5970 for $400 doesn't sound like something they would do given the standard Price point is almost $600 or more depending on the brand.









@poster above whood886, Not sure what you're wanting to know? Do you want a comparison of the HAF between other cases?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *whood886* 
*has any one heard about amd changing up the video cards the 2nd half of this year*? i wonder what they'll be putting out. haha i hope its a 5970 for 400 $


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|Ex| Clone* 
Can a 250mm fan go in the front. I'd like to mod the case to into a Storm Trooper theme with white leds. The problem is that there are no white led case fans on newegg.com. And there isn't any untill you get up to the 250mm with the 1ST PC CORP. FN-250WL. And was wondering if anybody has tried a 250 in the front.

The CM 230mm fans are 230mm from top to bottom and about 200mm from left to right, CM also makes a 200mm fan too AND both 230mm and the 200mm fan can be had w/ red or blue led, you can always swap the led for white ones, there is a tutorial here @ ocn on how to dyi led swap. good luck









edit:corrected fan size, should be 230mm, oops, my bad


----------



## whood886

no , but i was wondering if you think it'd be worth waiting 2 months to see if they'll put anything nice and new out or just buy the 5870 i was planning on doing in may.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah I read that somewhere. Not sure it's going to affect MSRP price point that much though. 5970 for $400 doesn't sound like something they would do given the standard Price point is almost $600 or more depending on the brand.









@poster above whood886, Not sure what you're wanting to know? Do you want a comparison of the HAF between other cases?









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Well since you don't have your sig rig listed it's kind of difficult to say.

If you have 48** series or higher, I'd wait.

If not then I would only go with the next step up 48** series or 57** series and save my money to get the better cards once they come down in price.

4890 is $129.99 at newegg right now. And 5770 is $170. And HAF is PLENTY big enough for any of these up into the new series ATi cards.

Me I'm going with 5770s' cause the latest cards are still too spendy for me since I'm on loans. I'll have to wait for my sophomore loan increase to be able to justify the expenditure(s) Can you imagine two 5970 cards.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *whood886*


no , but i was wondering if you think it'd be worth waiting 2 months to see if they'll put anything nice and new out or just buy the 5870 i was planning on doing in may.


----------



## Nhb93

5770 is that cheap? Hmmm, if I can't get a 470, I wonder how much of a gain I will see with that. I asked my mom and she didn't give me a limit for my list, so it's all still in limbo.


----------



## whood886

well im about to do a build in the next month and heres what its gonna look like.

cooler master haf 932
corsair 950 psu
corsair h50
crucial ballistix tracer 6gb ram
evga x58 classified 3xsli
intel i7 980x
24x disk drive
Western Digital Caviar Black 1 tb
i have a geforce 8800 gts in the computer im using right now but its time for a new one so i was thinking i'd buy one 5870 then get a second one a little later but since i read about them changing the line up i was thinking about waiting.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
The CM 250mm fans are 250mm from top to bottom and about 200mm from left to right, CM also makes a 200mm fan too AND both 250mm and the 200mm fan can be had w/ red or blue led, you can always swap the led for white ones, there is a tutorial here @ ocn on how to dyi led swap. good luck









I could have sworn they were 230 top to bottom and 200 left right. I might have to go get a ruler. But to the guy who asked about the white, wermad is right. There's a little DIY tutorial on how to do it. I personally like my blue cathodes and red fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys if you wanted a sweet AMD board comparable to the Rampage? They got Crosshair IV available @@ newegg right now. $230. And they have 2 models of Thuban available. BE and II. $310 and $210 respectively.

So I dropped GTD Pro/USB3 from my build list and am DEFINITELY going to the Crosshair.

They need to get my F'N loan sent to me now dammit. Should have been sent 2 weeks ago.









~Ceadder


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster*


dear mod,

request that you add me to 922 owner club.

pics here...

thanks


Added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster*


whooops... that was a lil goofup. thanks or the alert buddy.

all done now. click here for pics of my rig










and linked!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


so due to a large moving happening and a concern for the safety and space needed for my tech bench, i am thinking of selling it soon. I am going through a number of case options now and leaning greatly to the HAF 932.i would love the 800D for future water build but at the moment i'll just be doing air and the 800 is way out of budget.

Can someone who loves their HAF 932 and has had experience with other cases tell me what their truthful pros and more importantly cons of the 932?


Pros - Excelent cable management, heaps of room, big upgradability for fans, pretty quite, easy to work with/mod, tooless mechs. work well, top or bottom mounted psu and I'm sure theres plenty more that just isn't coming to mind.

Cons - unpainted inside, CPU cutout in the mobo tray doesn't always line up with the mobo for installing a cooler (just need to take out the mobo to install one).

Anything else would probably become a matter of opinion.


----------



## mastical

So Im trying to make a window. I intended on using epoxy to glue the plexiglass to the door. I looked everywhere at Lowes and Meijer but I cant find anything useful to put on the jagged edge where I cut the door with my jig saw. I did a terrible job cutting too. I was looking for a C shaped molding I can stick on the edge. Ive seen quite a few people on here use it. Anyone know where I can get this stuff at? Or anymore ideas for hiding the crappy jagged edge I made? Thanks All.


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Or anymore ideas for hiding the crappy jagged edge I made? thank All.











+

*Time*

+

*U-channel*

A Home Depot guy directed me to Napa where I found something similar to u-channel.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 









+

*Time*

+

*U-channel*

A Home Depot guy directed me to Napa where I found something similar to u-channel.

Perfect, thanks Ill get it tomorrow


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Added

Pros - Excelent cable management, heaps of room, big upgradability for fans, pretty quite, easy to work with/mod, tooless mechs. work well, top or bottom mounted psu and I'm sure theres plenty more that just isn't coming to mind.

Cons - unpainted inside, CPU cutout in the mobo tray doesn't always line up with the mobo for installing a cooler (just need to take out the mobo to install one).

Anything else would probably become a matter of opinion.










thanks! noone else answered







i noticed on some people the cpu bracket did not line up. I am debating PSU top or bottom. If i do top i am planning to swap it around so the fan is on top as mine seems to get rather warm and do not want to suck in hotter air. just need to redrill the holes i think. also my 480 needs some mega airflow so the added bottom air would be nice. but then again the side fans should do the job. so i am really torn if psu top or bottom


----------



## DefiedV

Don't be discouraged either, I had problems with my jigsaw blade and was left with jagged cuts. It just takes some _time_ to smooooth it out with a file.

From this









To this









To this


----------



## folk-it-up

here are th pics of how i sanded the original factory primer, sorry for bad lighting and i only took pics of the side panel, but thats how the rest of the case looks


----------



## DefiedV

Yup your fine, just make sure to scuff up all the little corners etc. Clean and wash and let dry for a long while, take a tack cloth or a air compressor to get all of the dust off and paint. Do like 3 or 4 "tack" coats about 10 minutes apart and a few thicker coats to finish. Don't rush and use light coats to avoid runs, let sit for 2 days or longer before you start assembly. Do not touch the cleaned parts with your bare hands or you will need to clean them again.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


thanks! noone else answered







i noticed on some people the cpu bracket did not line up. I am debating PSU top or bottom. If i do top i am planning to swap it around so the fan is on top as mine seems to get rather warm and do not want to suck in hotter air. just need to redrill the holes i think. also my 480 needs some mega airflow so the added bottom air would be nice. but then again the side fans should do the job. so i am really torn if psu top or bottom


just a heads up (a con for the list, sorry







) dust can be an issue, the 932 is heavily vented and not filtered from factory, there are ways of managing though (filter, panti hoes, compressed air, etc.).

if your going to wc and take advantage of the factory mountings for a 120/240/360 radiator, go w/ a psu @ the bottom, if your going w/ air, i would recommend top, then you could also mount two 120mm fans on the floor (mountings are ready) to provide direct air to ur 480

edit: you could also go w/ door mounted 120 or stick w/ the oem 230mm fans


----------



## |Ex| Clone

They make a 200mm CM? I will look into that. I will also look into 5mm white leds as well to go cheaper. I know my dad has a soldering gun somewhere, as well as my uncle and grandpa.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|Ex| Clone* 
They make a 200mm CM? I will look into that. I will also look into 5mm white leds as well to go cheaper. I know my dad has a soldering gun somewhere, as well as my uncle and grandpa.

both are avail @ Frozencpu.com, prices are pretty comparable, but search around and u might find them cheaper, the top ones are the oems and two bottoms are the retail. oops did i say 250mm fans before







, meant 230mm, no one caught that, Im a sinner


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


both are avail @ Frozencpu.com, prices are pretty comparable, but search around and u might find them cheaper, the top ones are the oems and two bottoms are the retail. oops did i say 250mm fans before







, meant 230mm, no one caught that, Im a sinner










No! I was just going back to quote you.







Seems stupid to measure the fans two different ways, when its the blades that matter.


----------



## wermad

well, decided to get a 42" lcd rather than to switch to the ABS Canyon 695. wanna try to hook it up to my rig but psu is still under sleeve construction, still waiting for extra bits to complete the top mount shroud (damn amazon processes and ships screws so damn slow







) tnx to all my HAF brothers keeping the faith and helping me from leaving the HAF club


----------



## tke395

Hey guys Im doing a complete system rework in the coming weeks and I have a nice Tripple Rad coming my question is were in the hell to put it in my 922 HAF??? just wondering what you guys would do if you wre going to do you pc all over again with a tripple?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tke395* 
Hey guys Im doing a complete system rework in the coming weeks and I have a nice Tripple Rad coming my question is were in the hell to put it in my 922 HAF??? just wondering what you guys would do if you wre going to do you pc all over again with a tripple?

the 922 has mountings for two 120 fans on top, i think you might be able to add the 360 rad using those mount points. though i would add some extra support using something like cable ties to secure the other end. most likely you'll end up sacrificing the top three or four drive slots depending on your rad and fan configuration. or you can always go external, which is fugly imho. good luck









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Don't be discouraged either, I had problems with my jigsaw blade and was left with jagged cuts. It just takes some _time_ to smooooth it out with a file.

I was always hesitant on using my jigsaw on the case, ended up using my rotary tool (B&D dremel type, luv it) and going through a lot of cut off wheels







, it too was rough, had to grind the rough edges, edge guard is definitely a plus


----------



## tke395

Thought about going external but when I do it I will do it up nicejust trying to come up with some Ideas .... If I went enternal I would need to notch out the back top bezel so and drill a hole below it so that spot of the rad would exhaust ...right? didnt someone already try that on here?


----------



## DefiedV

*Werm* - I got a new jigsaw and the blades I bought weren't the right fit, kep't pulling out when I tried to cut the corners. I ended up buying a dremel and the correct and much sharper jigsaw blade, although about a week later. All in all it the end result was fine but getting there took some time. A spiral bit and a edge guide works pretty well, tried it on an old side panel. Live n learn

*tke395* - IIRC the top of the 922 fan spacing is 20mm not the standard 15mm for rads. There is 1 or 2 guys on here that put a 360 internal and opened up the vents in the top bezel to allow for exhaust. I believe they used a thin rad like the mcr320 and maybe even had to use 20mm fans, I am not sure. If I were to WC my 922 that is the route I would take. External =


----------



## jmcmtank

I got a new jigsaw recently, for no particular reason (!), I really appreciated the laser-made life a lot easier. That and a load of clamps to tame the beast. Can't recall who posted it but one member suggested doing the corners with a holesaw and using the jigsaw for the straight stuff.


----------



## Ceadderman

You guys need to look at RotoZips or get those bits for your Dremels.









They seriously make life so much more simpler for modders. My only other power tool choice is a Milwaukee cordless 18v drill.

When I start tearing into CM^3 I've got to fabricate a horizontally opposed MoBo tray. Those three tools will make things so much simpler.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Here are the latest pics of my HAF932


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Here are the latest pics of my HAF932

man you should remove the extra heatshink cause it doesn't lower the temps that much (1 C difference) and if it contacts with your gpu ,there will be a short-circuit (because the heatshink is from aluminium)

SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH


----------



## Compile

Reaper..........that is one sick looking rig man .Thats all I can say lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

That heat sink is part of his MoBo, it's the NB cooler actually. I think, not quite sure, that his heatsink has an onboard fan, which is why it's connected to his uppermost PCI slot. I'm glad I'm not going with Gigabyte. Nothing wrong with the board, but it certainly cramps your style when you want to do h2o.









Though I would suggest to remove the lower Res, possibly. I don't think that it makes a whole lot of difference, but that's a bubble maker. I'm definitely no h2o professional but I would think that you would want to limit bubbles.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
man you should remove the extra heatshink cause it doesn't lower the temps that much (1 C difference) and if it contacts with your gpu ,there will be a short-circuit (because the heatshink is from aluminium)

SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You guys need to look at RotoZips or get those bits for your Dremels.









They seriously make life so much more simpler for modders. My only other power tool choice is a Milwaukee cordless 18v drill.

When I start tearing into CM^3 I've got to fabricate a horizontally opposed MoBo tray. Those three tools will make things so much simpler.









~Ceadder










You know I read about the Dremel for years but didn't get one until my last build; what a revelation. Felt really stupid for not getting one sooner. It's pot luck getting attachments for them round here; probably not much of a market.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You know I read about the Dremel for years but didn't get one until my last build; what a revelation. Felt really stupid for not getting one sooner. It's pot luck getting attachments for them round here; probably not much of a market.










I know what you mean. The 1st time I used mine, I felt the same why. Now I continue to find things to use it for all the time. It seems I can't do any project whatsoever, either on my Jeep or a PC without using it one way or another.


----------



## jmcmtank

I thought their big reinforced cutting wheels were a bit on the expensive side, but bought loads for my last assault on the HAF. I used precisely 1.5 wheels.


----------



## Paraleyes

When you need to make long cuts like for windows, it's better to use the thinnest wheels as you can find. They don't last as long, but you get WAY more for the price. When you cut, you want to remove as little material as possible. When I make smaller cuts or I just want to shape something or grind something out, I like using the thicker wheels.


----------



## reaper~

Sorry if someone posted this already but have you guys seen this? I can't wait to get one or at least the side panel.

It's supposedly will be released next month. Also notice the interior is in black! Finally. lol


----------



## DefiedV

Coolermaster is dumb


----------



## Ceadderman

Whose Tt Safe is that? Looks pretty ballsy.









HAF looks good too but...









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Sorry if someone posted this already but have you guys seen this? I can't wait to get one or at least the side panel.

It's supposedly will be released next month. Also notice the interior is in black! Finally. lol


----------



## |Ex| Clone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


both are avail @ Frozencpu.com, prices are pretty comparable, but search around and u might find them cheaper, the top ones are the oems and two bottoms are the retail. oops did i say 250mm fans before







, meant 230mm, no one caught that, Im a sinner










yeah but why get a new fan for the front when i can just mod the one i have to go black and white instead of red. But thnx and when you said CM I thought we were talking about the same fan. The one was looking at is white LEDs but is only 250. Which should fit in the front because according to newegg.com it's 10" which is 254 mm. But I also realize that's prob the measure of the outer wall on the far side to the part sticking out of the air vent on the side you take of to work on the components. Also I realize it's a bit narrower in the front as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Would you like to swap for a stock black 200/230 with no LEDs?

If yours is Red LED I have a black 230 fan that I would swap with you(or anyone in the states) it has the bosses for the LEDs and no drilling required as they are straight through.

So if anyone wants to swap them fan for fan, I have 2 available for trade. Must be Red though.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *|Ex| Clone*


yeah but why get a new fan for the front when i can just mod the one i have to go black and white instead of red. But thnx and when you said CM I thought we were talking about the same fan. The one was looking at is white LEDs but is only 250. Which should fit in the front because according to newegg.com it's 10" which is 254 mm. But I also realize that's prob the measure of the outer wall on the far side to the part sticking out of the air vent on the side you take of to work on the components. Also I realize it's a bit narrower in the front as well.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

woot!!!!!! just hooked mine up tonight!!!! need more fans, need fan controllers, need to drill some holes, need to paint black. ill get pics up in a few weeks when i get to it


----------



## hombredelassrtas

has anyone done an olive drab 932? i saw the guy who did tan and i think it looked great so was thinking olive. did a crappy chop (photoshop) of it (the guys tan one) but if someone has done it that would be awesome to see so i can decide:


----------



## Nhb93

Nice work man. I wouldn't mind doing a military themed build, complete with tan and olive sleeve. The 932 is just so suited to looking like a tank.







Nice work, although, I can't help but feel it looks too green. Olive isn't really the sort of color that can hold on it's own, though you did what looks like a great job. Maybe get some tan and some oak tag. Make some cut outs and spray some brown spots on the inside. It would look sweet. Outside looks fantastic though.

Wait, just reread your post, and compared it to your sig rig. Is that not your PC? I'm confused.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

lol as said in the post, its a chop as in photochop as in photoshop







although i did just get my HAF last night and sold the tech station. the picture used is the guy with the tan one as it was a good color to allow me to photoshop it


----------



## nvidiagamer

I would like to join the club


----------



## Nhb93

Ah, that would explain why it looked fake.







I'm sure it would look much better in person then. Internal camo would look sweet!


----------



## Ceadderman

I think it would look better if it was completely OD with black accents. But of course I've always liked that color having grown up in the Viet Nam era and being an Army brat. You kiddies have been spoiled with Camo.









But the main body has to be green the plastic stays black and the grills gets the T-shirt treatment. Interior OD with black accents and the clips stay black.









~Ceadder


----------



## hombredelassrtas

i was thinking all inside OD but 5.25" cage and PCIE grills in black keeping outside black but grills in OD. Don't want to do overkill on outside what is the teeshirt treatment?


----------



## Ceadderman

Tee Shirt is not exactly brown, but not exactly OD, It's kind of a mix of the two. That's why I didn't give it a color designator.









Ask werm what happens when you go with lack of overkill. I'm sure he can dig up his gorgeous black and red rendorings.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


i was thinking all inside OD but 5.25" cage and PCIE grills in black keeping outside black but grills in OD. Don't want to do overkill on outside what is the teeshirt treatment?


----------



## nvidiagamer

Can I be added to the list please? Thanks.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


I would like to join the club











Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


Can I be added to the list please? Thanks.


Saw it the first time. Its just that both times I was asleep.







I'll add you now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Ah, that would explain why it looked fake.







I'm sure it would look much better in person then. Internal camo would look sweet!


So what ever happened to your case. I remember joking around saying you should paint the HAF on the side bright pink?.


----------



## Nhb93

Nothing.







I've been pretty busy lately with AP Season. I really don't want to mess up my side panel so I never did anything to my case. Still don't know what my next motherboard is going to be, or when I'm ever going to get it, so I don't want to commit to a color scheme yet. Still considering PC'ing this puppy, and getting a custom NHB93 grill cut out of a piece of aluminum if I can find a place to do it. I also need a job for the money to do this.


----------



## ekser87

Sign me up!


----------



## kcuestag

How did you get that Overclock.net sticket if I may know?

Also, here's a newer picture of my case, please comment













Any negative comment or positive suggestions are welcome







! I just want to let you know this is my first custom PC I ever have and I built it my self with no help, so i'm pretty proud of how it looks.


----------



## jmcmtank

Interesting effect in the first picture where the lighting splits the case into two sections.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Interesting effect in the first picture where the lighting splits the case into two sections.


Haha to be honest the first time I installed the white kathode I never thought that would happen, but since I like it, I don't mind







Looks cool


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Sign me up!
http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/...AF-932/HAF.jpg
http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/...F-932/HAF2.jpg


Did you paint the interior or is it just the (Northern) light? Nice cable management.

Any other long-term HAF owners have the strange desire to get another one and start again?


----------



## kcuestag

Does anyone know where *ekser87* got his Overclock.net sticket? I want one too for my HAF 932!


----------



## waar

just bought mine for my very first build. (932)

im super excited to learn how to build computers.

so long apple.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Does anyone know where *ekser87* got his Overclock.net sticket? I want one too for my HAF 932!










I think you can buy them *here*, the link is quite old?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I think you can buy them *here*, the link is quite old?


Thanks for the link, I am considering to buy one







Do you have any idea which size the above user chose? I want the same one


----------



## ekser87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Did you paint the interior or is it just the (Northern) light? Nice cable management.


Its just the light. No paint.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Does anyone know where *ekser87* got his Overclock.net sticket? I want one too for my HAF 932!










I won my appliques from a giveaway contest. ADMIN sent me a whole bunch of them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks for the link, I am considering to buy one







Do you have any idea which size the above user chose? I want the same one










The size of this particular one is ~4x15cm...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Its just the light. No paint.

I won my appliques from a giveaway contest. ADMIN sent me a whole bunch of them.

The size of this particular one is ~4x15cm...


Thank you for the information, I think I'll buy one sometime soon if they still sell them


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Any other long-term HAF owners have the strange desire to get another one and start again?










Not long term, but i would like to get a new one and do a few things different







good thing haf 932 is not too expensive.


----------



## thors1982

I have a question about the Haf 932 Fans... should I plug the 3x 200mm fans into my motherboard or directly to the powersupply. I want to connect them to motherboard but I am afraid it would draw too much power (not that I have a clue I am just guessing)

Any suggestions?

I have a asus p6td deluxe


----------



## Sabis

Adds me, love my 922!


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thors1982*


I want to connect them to motherboard but I am afraid it would draw too much power (not that I have a clue I am just guessing)


Plugging into the mobo is fine.


----------



## Squirrel

Can add me to it, got the HAF 932 AMD edition.









Got a question though, I want to paint the interior of my case, does anyone know which paint to use? Not sure whether there is some sort of "special" paint for it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Can add me to it, got the HAF 932 AMD edition.









Got a question though, I want to paint the interior of my case, does anyone know which paint to use? Not sure whether there is some sort of "special" paint for it.

Rust-Oleum Universal Advanced Formula. I used Satin Black. This is pretty much the best paint imho.

~Ceadder


----------



## ftcmike

salut a JE suis nouveau sur le Tous fofo


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ftcmike* 
salut a tous je suis nouveau sur le fofo

Wrong start, vous devez parler en anglais dans cette forum

English







!


----------



## DefiedV

ftcmike: I have no idea what you said but that looks pretty good.


----------



## Ceadderman

Fantastique.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ftcmike*


salut a JE suis nouveau sur le Tous fofo


----------



## ftcmike

good morning has all I am new on the forum I introduce my pc


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ftcmike*


salut a JE suis nouveau sur le Tous fofo



welcome!

damn! three years of french in high school and dont remember much







, need to take some in college


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Rust-Oleum Universal Advanced Formula. I used Satin Black. This is pretty much the best paint imho.

~Ceadder









Cheers, do you have any tips on how to paint it (properly)?







I'm wondering whether I should sand my HAF 932 etc after painting it, or whether I can just apply the paint and leave it at that?! Sorry, don't know much about painting


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Cheers, do you have any tips on how to paint it (properly)?







I'm wondering whether I should sand my HAF 932 etc after painting it, or whether I can just apply the paint and leave it at that?! Sorry, don't know much about painting









you just opened up a can of worms







...

some scuff the interior w/ a metal pad (ie scotch brite) or sand it w/ fine grit to roughen up the surface, primer and paint.

some strip if down to bare metal (its powder coated and its hella tough, you'll need chemical striper and or some sort of wire brush/cup on a rotary tool, if possible). primer, then paint. this is a very long & arduous process (I would know







)

some will just paint over the parts w/ no other input. mostly likely to chip though.

if any one else has any other suggestion, pls add, tnx









btw, I use Krylon, didnt have a good experience w/ Rust-oleum


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Sign me up!
http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/...AF-932/HAF.jpg
http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/...F-932/HAF2.jpg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabis*


Adds me, love my 922!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Can add me to it, got the HAF 932 AMD edition.









Got a question though, I want to paint the interior of my case, does anyone know which paint to use? Not sure whether there is some sort of "special" paint for it.


All added. Welcome one and all.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Did you paint the interior or is it just the (Northern) light? Nice cable management.

*Any other long-term HAF owners have the strange desire to get another one and start again?*










What have you got in mind...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Wrong start, vous devez parler en anglais dans cette forum

English







!


Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ftcmike*


good morning has all I am new on the forum I introduce my pc


Nice PC mate!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Cheers, do you have any tips on how to paint it (properly)?







I'm wondering whether I should sand my HAF 932 etc after painting it, or whether I can just apply the paint and leave it at that?! Sorry, don't know much about painting










Well this is what I suggest. It worked for me.

Scuff lightly with 200 grit emory cloth. Don't take it down to the metal. You want the paint to adhere to the PC'ing.
Tack off the dust after wiping it down with a lightly damp cloth. Make sure to get everything. This also removes any oils you may have inside the case.
Paper and tape every bit you don't want to have paint get on. Window, 230 grill etc. Make sure you have no part on the case you do not want painted also. Facia PCI slot protectors PCI protector clamps etc. There should be nothing on your case but metal. Make sure to remove the Thumbclips to your 5.25s' as well. They come off pretty easily. Use a ziploc baggie to keep all the parts together. Springs can get lost in a pinch.
Well that's pretty much it. When you paint spray at an even distance toward the area you want coated in single pass technique. So if you go from left to right L(Spray)----->R(stop) and repeat going from top to bottom overlapping passes. The idea is to coat it not drown it. It's okay to see some grey as it will get covered as you progress to the bottom of the panel. If you have a piece of board stock that you aren't worried about try your technique on that. I tap the trigger as I start but I let go before I stop. With an even speed you should get the best results. It's okay to let it dry somewhat between coats as well.

You want to make sure to paper and tape the door. Some people just use tape but imho if you don't use enough then it leaves spots for the paint to seep under a strip and possibly get into an area you didn't want it. Oh and lastly make sure to EVENLY pull the tape right after you paint and let the paint dry. The reason I say to remove the tape is that you don't want the paint to dry with the tape. It makes for crap edging. Good chance of wrecking your new paint when it has a chance to dry.

Overall I used a newspaper, 1/2 masking tape, 200 grit Emery cloth, and 1/2 can of Rust-Oleum. I could probably have used more had I drilled out the rivets but I did mine as a whole unit.

~Ceadder


----------



## Icejon

I always use self etching automotive primer after scuffing the steel with 800 grit. I scuff it, then blow it with a compressor, then wipe it down to get off all the grease. Factory machines leave oil and workers leave taco sauce stains.

Then I use the self etching primer, put on 2 coats in 2 hours. After that I give 2 - 3 coats of the flat black paint.


----------



## Ceadderman

To be honest, I kinda have that desire to get a new HAF 932 and start over.









But I want the LE case if I do. That or wait until the new 932 comes out with the black interior and LE style door. I like mine I do, but I'm going to PC my case so it's more laziness than anything else driving that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kenrob203

My new HAF 932 is being delivered tomorrow for my new build. Want to get all my modding to the case done now gonna be another month or so before I get the rest of my parts so I can finish my build. Could I join the HAF club plz? Thanks


----------



## wermad

Release date set for the HAF-X 5/25 if ne 1 is interested...Im passing on this one


----------



## Nhb93

Ha, day before my birthday! Too bad there's such better things to get.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Dunno Nhb, I saw a glimpse of the interior. Thumb screws holding the slots in. BLACK, Not one but TWO 230mm fans up top. Slider over Power/Resets, Rubber(silicon?) PSU mount & 2 extra PCI slots make this an attractive case to move over to, if one were of the mind to. Can still put h2o system in it? AND it's black PC inside? My only issue at this point? Stupid CM builders still 180'd the USBs'.

Is it REALLY this hard to put the damn things in upright? I would think that if it's a pcb issue(it's not) that they would put the Pin Connectors in the correct alignment at the loom. But that shouldn't be an issue at all. My bro thinks that it is, but I'm pretty sure it's a simple fix. But if it's wire configuration at the pcb that's easily fixed as well. Just pop them out and 180 those. ^^^

Hah love the new sig werm. Nice.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Release date set for the HAF-X 5/25 if ne 1 is interested...Im passing on this one


----------



## valkyriesII

i just got mine haf 922. its one of the best cases i have ever had.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey you guys in the States, if you wanted the Dragon Door for your HAF w/o having to purchase the entire case CM has them in their parts store for $25.

Dragon Fusion AMD LE door WITH graffix.

Enjoy.

~Ceadder


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well this is what I suggest. It worked for me.

Scuff lightly with 200 grit emory cloth. Don't take it down to the metal. You want the paint to adhere to the PC'ing.
Tack off the dust after wiping it down with a lightly damp cloth. Make sure to get everything. This also removes any oils you may have inside the case.
Paper and tape every bit you don't want to have paint get on. Window, 230 grill etc. Make sure you have no part on the case you do not want painted also. Facia PCI slot protectors PCI protector clamps etc. There should be nothing on your case but metal. Make sure to remove the Thumbclips to your 5.25s' as well. They come off pretty easily. Use a ziploc baggie to keep all the parts together. Springs can get lost in a pinch.
Well that's pretty much it. When you paint spray at an even distance toward the area you want coated in single pass technique. So if you go from left to right L(Spray)----->R(stop) and repeat going from top to bottom overlapping passes. The idea is to coat it not drown it. It's okay to see some grey as it will get covered as you progress to the bottom of the panel. If you have a piece of board stock that you aren't worried about try your technique on that. I tap the trigger as I start but I let go before I stop. With an even speed you should get the best results. It's okay to let it dry somewhat between coats as well.

You want to make sure to paper and tape the door. Some people just use tape but imho if you don't use enough then it leaves spots for the paint to seep under a strip and possibly get into an area you didn't want it. Oh and lastly make sure to EVENLY pull the tape right after you paint and let the paint dry. The reason I say to remove the tape is that you don't want the paint to dry with the tape. It makes for crap edging. Good chance of wrecking your new paint when it has a chance to dry.

Overall I used a newspaper, 1/2 masking tape, 200 grit Emery cloth, and 1/2 can of Rust-Oleum. I could probably have used more had I drilled out the rivets but I did mine as a whole unit.

~Ceadder









For the love of god I am tired of reading about painting every 3 pages! So heres my solution. Ceadderman, do you think you could edit this post to make it into a complete guide and all questions answered post about painting and I'll add it to the first post. Then in the future if questions are asked on painting, we can link the person to this post. Sound good anyone? I'll rep you for it too.

There is already a guide from Meeksman but a second won't hurt. (Theres about 3 on filters).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kenrob203* 
My new HAF 932 is being delivered tomorrow for my new build. Want to get all my modding to the case done now gonna be another month or so before I get the rest of my parts so I can finish my build. Could I join the HAF club plz? Thanks

Added mate. Welcome!


----------



## Icejon

I wonder if HAF X owners will be allowed to join the club?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

cant see why not. keep it all in the family


----------



## ftcmike




----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
cant see why not. keep it all in the family

The HAF x looks more like a distant cousin to me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes I can do that FoB, but it won't have any pics cause I didn't take any as I went. Only before and after shots.









I'll put something together and send it to you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
For the love of god I am tired of reading about painting every 3 pages! So heres my solution. Ceadderman, do you think you could edit this post to make it into a complete guide and all questions answered post about painting and I'll add it to the first post. Then in the future if questions are asked on painting, we can link the person to this post. Sound good anyone? I'll rep you for it too.

There is already a guide from Meeksman but a second won't hurt. (Theres about 3 on filters).

Added mate. Welcome!

Oh and HAF X? Nope we line those members against a wall and shoot them.







...

Oh wait if I get one does that mean I have to kack myself?









If it's a HAF it's in. This has been discussed ohhhhhhh the last 4 pages or so I think.









*UPDATE*







For those of you paying attention, I've been waiting on my loan to come through.







Well got a call today and found out that my chosen lender Epic Failed me.







So had to fill out _*ANOTHER*_ MPN agreement. But it's posted and within 72 hours it should post at my institution. Then shortly thereafter they cut me a check and







I get to buy my tech and mod my case.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

What's up everyone? So I'm a total forum/computer builder noob. I'm actually in the process of building my first gaming rig. I only have the case so far, and it's a HAF 932. I'd like to get added to this club. I'm planning on painting my case and I'm going with a muscle car theme. It's gonna be black with a white racing stripe. I'm currently taping it off to paint. I'll try and post pics of the process and end result. Finally, I'd love to try and put some little "headlights" behind the optical drive bay grilles... Any clue how I could do that?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well you could always get some LED lights from Performance-PCs.com, they sell them singly so you could get a couple white ones and a couple ambers for turnsigs and fog lights.

Amber molex connecter LED pcb chip

White LED emitters

I take it you're thinking of giving it the Mustang treatment?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
What's up everyone? So I'm a total forum/computer builder noob. I'm actually in the process of building my first gaming rig. I only have the case so far, and it's a HAF 932. I'd like to get added to this club. I'm planning on painting my case and I'm going with a muscle car theme. It's gonna be black with a white racing stripe. I'm currently taping it off to paint. I'll try and post pics of the process and end result. Finally, I'd love to try and put some little "headlights" behind the optical drive bay grilles... Any clue how I could do that?


----------



## whood886

i heard they are making a new type of haf 932 and instead of that side fan and little window they stick in a big window any one heard of this and know when its coming out?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

edit nvrm yeah i dont think there is any word on that edition yet


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually the HAF X still has the 230 on the door it's just placed a bit better. And it's supposed to come out around the 25th of May.

You could probably still buy the door from CM once they become more and more available and it would probably fit the 932...

... wait you're speaking of the new 932. Expect it around the same time the X hits.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
edit nvrm yeah i dont think there is any word on that edition yet


----------



## hombredelassrtas

i just typed about the HAF X but deleted it as i think he is referring to the "special edition" 932 which has a large window and black inside that there are random pics of. similar to the amd but black without the dragon on it


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I typed that last part in after I closed and realized what case he was asking about.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
i just typed about the HAF X but deleted it as i think he is referring to the "special edition" 932 which has a large window and black inside that there are random pics of. similar to the amd but black without the dragon on it


----------



## wontonforevuh

Anyone know of a cheap place to buy a 932? everywhere i look prices are about $130+


----------



## DefiedV

Whoooops: read it as 922 not 932

But you can get a refurb at the CMstore


----------



## Ceadderman

Well the best you're going to do I'm afraid is HAF 932 for $140 at newegg.

or

HAF 932 $169 but 3 LED fans with polarity switches to reverse flow.

or

HAF 932 AMD Limited Edition for $159

You could Google it but you won't find reputable sellers that carry the 932 for $130 or less.

Although if you were willing to buy my 1090T for me for pointing you in the right direction you could get a 932 for $109 in a Combo deal at newegg too.

I keed I keed.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *wontonforevuh*


Anyone know of a cheap place to buy a 932? everywhere i look prices are about $130+


Okay guys I need to someone who has a Corsair Modular PSU to answer a question for me. Are the 24 pin and 8 pin cables long enough to cable manage behind the MoBo tray in the 932. Stinkin newegg cut my combo deals so I had to scramble to get another PSU in my cart. Reason I want to know this is I want to not have to get extensions to route them behind the MoBo. I can't tell cause the cables are coiled in the picks on the 750. I was going to get the OCZ 700 and knew I had to get them but if I don't have to I can shave a bit off my cart price. Thanks.

~Ceadder


----------



## Xraven771

there should be a HAF 932 / 922 just image only club


----------



## jmcmtank

Edit; @*Ceadder* Yes, they fit fine mate. Well on my model at least.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


there should be a HAF 932 / 922 just image only club










So where would we argue?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


there should be a HAF 932 / 922 just image only club










Suggestions to improve things here are welcome. If you want images though, first post has linked names to logs and pics...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Edit; @*Ceadder* Yes, they fit fine mate. Well on my model at least.


and on mine. You'll be right. (I had the HX1000W).


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay guys I need to someone who has a Corsair Modular PSU to answer a question for me. Are the 24 pin and 8 pin cables long enough to cable manage behind the MoBo tray in the 932. Stinkin newegg cut my combo deals so I had to scramble to get another PSU in my cart. Reason I want to know this is I want to not have to get extensions to route them behind the MoBo. I can't tell cause the cables are coiled in the picks on the 750. I was going to get the OCZ 700 and knew I had to get them but if I don't have to I can shave a bit off my cart price. Thanks.

~Ceadder










It'll fit fine with room to spare, no problem. Cable management was actually a dream compared to the nightmare headaches I used to get with my Pc Power & Cooling Silencer 750 that I was using before.


----------



## Ceadderman

You think I'll be able to run the 8 pin out the PSU brackets up top? Cause that's where I'm HOPING to go but I can cut a hole in the tray and pick up an automotive trim insert to fill smooth the hole if I have to.

*Edit* Nevermind I think that's 4 votes that it works and 0 for no. I'm cutting some money off my bill. Thanks guys. Good lookin out.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Edit; @*Ceadder* Yes, they fit fine mate. Well on my model at least.

Well here it is the rest of my build, unless newegg pulls it out of my cart before my loan comes in sometime this coming week of course.

With the PSU, MoBo, Cooler, 955 BE, 1 TB drive, 2x 5770 GPU, RAM and OS, I'm getting a PSU and connector tester and RAM/PCI slot protectors(I hate dust) and Belkin monitor cleaning kit, it's gonna be $1520.87 before shipping of $23. But I'm not going to be building another system for awhile. So I'll be able to get my h2o setup next. I don't build cheap I build bulletproof.









Sig Rig is adjusted, and only the order and build is left to do. I so cannot wait.









Quote:

There should be a HAF 932/ 922 pic club
I HAF to vote no on proposition pic HAFs'.









But only cause my system has an awful time of it when I come here now. I don't even want to imagine what it would be like with pages upon pages of great looking cases.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Nhb93

Had to take the SATII today at 8, so I'm taking the rest of the day to redo the cable management in my case. I thought it was good until I took pictures and realized it looked terrible. Hopefully I'll have some pictures worth linking to a little bit later today.







BTW does anyone know the quality of the cable sleeve from Microcenter? As of now I'm using electrical tape to cover bare wires and while it hides them, it's not as nice as sleeve. Sorry for any spelling mistakes, posting from my Droid since I don't know my OCN password.


----------



## Compile

Just a quick shout. If your interested in moding your 932's PSU tray check out the link in my siggy and hope it helps ya out. Pluss me up if it has and thanks


----------



## hombredelassrtas

if someone needs a spare tray to do his mod im willing to sell mine


----------



## whood886

oh ok so it should be out around the same time as the x . i like that one alot more. thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Actually the HAF X still has the 230 on the door it's just placed a bit better. And it's supposed to come out around the 25th of May.

You could probably still buy the door from CM once they become more and more available and it would probably fit the 932...

... wait you're speaking of the new 932. Expect it around the same time the X hits.









~Ceadder


----------



## lostdude

has anyone ever pulled the logisys cold cathodes out of the larger plastic tube and just mounted the cathode itself ??


----------



## MrBalll

Add me to the list for both HAF932 and HAF922. Thanks.

HAF932 (Sig Rig)









HAF922 that currently houses an HP PC.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
has anyone ever pulled the logisys cold cathodes out of the larger plastic tube and just mounted the cathode itself ??

Have a trawl through *Paraleyes'* build log, pretty sure he did this.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not sure you want to do that. The tube is there to protect the Cat. Those things are freakishly fraglie.







...well if you HAF to, I'm linking an image from Paraleyes build page. I had to do some hunting for it though. Remember now this is NOT mine this is Para's mod and he did a FANTASTIC job of it. So when you have alot of time to kill you should check out his build. It's very well done.









Paraleyes' pic link, tons of great pics









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
has anyone ever pulled the logisys cold cathodes out of the larger plastic tube and just mounted the cathode itself ??

+Rep for the great mod. I don't need to do it since my PSU fan points up, but you did a fantastic job explaining how to work with metal. No offense to any modders but some people really can be Troglodytes when it comes to cutting.

*"Ughhh see metal, metal be gone and me did uggh"*









I learned otherwise in metal shop. We just need to remember modding and computers are alot alike. Heat is the enemy. That and possibly a five year olds food covered hand.









So what was that Matchbox catalog doing on the KB?







lol

Anyway great job, if I ever flip my PSUs' in the future I'll know how to tackle that.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Compile* 
Just a quick shout. If your interested in moding your 932's PSU tray check out the link in my siggy and hope it helps ya out. Pluss me up if it has and thanks


----------



## lostdude

thats where i saw it ... hehe i knew it was here but 630+ pages kinda gets rough

i am thinking of putting the bare cathodes inside my g15(v1) as the led's i tried didn't turn out as bright as i though they would , just not enough room in the keyboard for the whole tube


----------



## gamester5

May I please join the club? I HAF a 932 . Pics will follow soon.


----------



## SyK0.

Can I please join?
Add me to the HAF932 list.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey gamester if you go to "User CP" up in the black tool bar then after clicking it over to "Edit System" or "Add System" you can enter your system so you can clear up your sig. The site mods don't like anything more than 8 lines of text. So when you adjust your System Specs you can clear your sig to add this
club's link.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamester5*


May I please join the club? I HAF a 932 . Pics will follow soon.


----------



## wermad

Update, mounting and hacking i/o panel to make it fit w/ shroud, gonna need to bondo, sand, and paint




































Psu is done, added vinyl graphics, a little offside but a little paint for touch up will be added.










right door, did red first after primer, outside is similar to first paint job on it, inside is totally wild now


----------



## Ceadderman

I like where you're going with the Radiator housing.

The red? Mmmmm not so much.









Glad you got your motivation back though werm.









I decided to drop the dual 5770s' though. I found out they aren't Reference Cards. So instead I updated my Cart @ newegg and my sig rig here. 5870 should be nice. But alot more spendy than 2 5770 cards. I was going to wait for the price to come down but apparently no vendor is going to do it anytime soon dangit.









Well one can only hope that between now and when my check gets here and cashed they will come down. If not as they say "Oh well". I'm not going to be jealous of anyone with a 5870 anymore.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Update, mounting and hacking i/o panel to make it fit w/ shroud, gonna need to bondo, sand, and paint




































Psu is done, added vinyl graphics, a little offside but a little paint for touch up.










right door, did red first after primer, outside is similar to first paint job on it, inside is totally wild now


----------



## DefiedV

Wermad: You made my brain hurt. Which is the final, did you paint it red over the primer and then prime and add more red. Maybe it is very simple and I just had to much


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Wermad: You made my brain hurt. Which is the final, did you paint it red over the primer and then prime and add more red. Maybe it is very simple and I just had to much









primer then red, the primer you see was taped and covered, took a good 30 mins to tape up the contours of the "X" and vents, next, Ill be covering the red w/ tape and finishing the primered areas in satin black. looking good so far that Im going to do the left door too, gonna have to strip the paint (time to bust out the angle grinder w/ wire cup







), going w/ something special/crazy on this one too








edit: forgot "lol", im totally beat and tired, I think we need more









tnx Ceader, Ill be jealous if you go w/ 58xx series, Im waiting for a nice school grant check this fall, probably gonna sell the 4870's cards and go w/ 58xx w/ ek block(s), maybe a couple of 5850 and use a sexy EK crossfire/sli block


----------



## Ceadderman

Well as you know the 1st check isn't huge. But it should easily be enough for $1627 worth of parts. Especially since I'm going into the 7th week of a 9 week term. So 2nd should follow up relatively quickly. When that comes I'm going another 5870 and my h2o components. I was going to hold off on the Corsair H50 but I wanted to give myself some breathing room in case I don't get as much as I would like. Still should be able to get it. $100 for the Ek Reference GPU coolers.









I thought you were gonna PC the case though since you already gashed a hole in the right door? Still up in the air on that or are you making due for now?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
primer then red, the primer you see was taped and covered, took a good 30 mins to tape up the contours of the "X" and vents, next, Ill be covering the red w/ tape and finishing the primered areas in satin black. looking good so far that Im going to do the left door too, gonna have to strip the paint (time to bust out the angle grinder w/ wire cup







), going w/ something special/crazy on this one too








edit: forgot "lol", im totally beat and tired, I think we need more









tnx Ceader, Ill be jealous if you go w/ 58xx series, Im waiting for a nice school grant check this fall, probably gonna sell the 4870's cards and go w/ 58xx w/ ek block(s), maybe a couple of 5850 and use a sexy EK crossfire/sli block


----------



## wermad

pc is too expensive, I like painting and adding twists to the paint job, makes it more unique imo


----------



## DefiedV

SO um yeah, I just figured out that one of those pics was the inside and one was the outside.









_PUI_

me fail

I like it so far though, good work. As for the more beer..........


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
SO um yeah, I just figured out that one of those pics was the inside and one was the outside.









_PUI_

me fail

I like it so far though, good work. As for the more beer..........

some mind tricks for ya! lol, just jk.

since i have the i/o pcb out, Im going to change the blue pwr/hdd led using Touge's guide, got a radio shack just a stone throw away. i/o panel is gonna need some serious work, still not sure where to find bondo for plastic, ne one know what type of plastic is the i/o panel??? i have hacked it too much, cant find the stamp. Im looking for the same methods Paraleyes used on his i/o panel mod, though mind would be a "wrap around" effect to preserve the shroud.


----------



## Mythrix

Okay guys im new i just had 1 question. is it posible to remove front fan and place the side fan in there? thanks in advanced for the awnser. sorry if i have misspelled stuff dutchie here


----------



## jmcmtank

Question about powder coating; after it's done can the chassis still be cut, drilled etc? I've seen some really nice results with it but I'm not sure how the surface behaves; eg is it like thick enamel?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm Tank? Can you cut your case now? It's PC'ed inside and out bro.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Question about powder coating; after it's done can the chassis still be cut, drilled etc? I've seen some really nice results with it but I'm not sure how the surface behaves; eg is it like thick enamel?

Nope no way not on Mt. Olympus you can't...

j/k









Yes you can. They are all 230/200mm and are interchangeable. Only the 140 is not interchangeable at any other spot.

Sorry bout bein a wiseass, I just got out of a pathetic debate with a Brit 920 OC'er.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mythrix* 
Okay guys im new i just had 1 question. is it posible to remove front fan and place the side fan in there? thanks in advanced for the awnser. sorry if i have misspelled stuff dutchie here


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mythrix* 
Okay guys im new i just had 1 question. is it posible to remove front fan and place the side fan in there? thanks in advanced for the awnser. sorry if i have misspelled stuff dutchie here









HAF 932? Yeah, it's the same size.


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
some mind tricks for ya! lol, just jk.

i/o panel is gonna need some serious work, still not sure where to find bondo for plastic, ne one know what type of plastic is the i/o panel??? i have hacked it too much, cant find the stamp.

Whoa, it's 6am. Anyway long strand fiberglass filler for big gaps followed by short strand or bondo for finishing work. Fiberglass resins bond to like everything but long strand blends are better for filler work where bondo would normally crack.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Question about powder coating; after it's done can the chassis still be cut, drilled etc? I've seen some really nice results with it but I'm not sure how the surface behaves; eg is it like thick enamel?

PC is basically a plastic type finish, drilling and cutting is just as easy as with bare steel. I would compare it to a epoxy type finish, very durable. It will not chip off it pieces like paint will, more or less chips off under areas of high stress. Buy why in the hell would you want to mod after PC? I for one can't bring myself to drill it or cut it, spent too much money on getting it coated. It is about the thickness of 3coats of spray paint and 3 of clear, but this depends on the texture of the coating. My finish has chipped in one spot, where I over torqued a screw, but unlike paint it is only under the screw head and doesn't spread. Hope this helps


----------



## Mythrix

HAF 932 that what i meant yea. Thanks that all i needed to know now onwards to vind a site that has it in stock in The Netherlands.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Ummm Tank? Can you cut your case now? It's PC'ed inside and out bro.









~Ceadder









OK, thanks, thought it was something space-age!
(Ref ur argument on another thread, AMD 1090T Black Edition Â£244.99, Intel Core i7 980X Â£867.98, enuff said!)


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
PC is basically a plastic type finish, drilling and cutting is just east as with bare steel. I would compare it to a epoxy type finish, very durable. It will not chip off it pieces like paint will, more or less chips off under areas of high stress. Buy why in the hell would you want to mod after PC? *I for one can't bring myself to drill it or cut it, spent too much money on getting it coated.* It is about the thickness of 3coats of spray paint and 3 of clear, but this depends on the texture of the coating. My finish has chipped in one spot, where I over torqued a screw, but unlike paint it is only under the screw head and doesn't spread. Hope this helps

That's it in a nutshell, think I'd need to be REALLY sure I'd finished before getting it done........and the chances of that are remote!


----------



## DefiedV

Yo you are talking to the #1 mind changer ever. I am constantly like hmm maybe I should I have done this before I took it in... Main thing was some management holes in the top 5 3/4 bays, but I bent the tabs way in with no chipping what so ever. PC is pretty flexible

Edit : can't spell it's bed time


----------



## Ceadderman

I take it you saw the fracas.









Like I told him, if Intel were cheaper more people would be using their stuff.

But to me Intel is a status symbol. They have awesome CPUs' but AMD is catching them and anyone that doesn't think so should open their eyes. I mean a TRUE 6 core chip, not hyper threaded. That's impressive. Linus at Tech Tips gaffed when he related it to a 4 core. Yeah it has the Phenom II badging but it's a 6 core. I'm halfway tempted to get Thuban so I can put it through its paces. But I promised myself that I would get my Crosshair board when it came available. It's that or it's Thuban. Can't run Thuban on this board I'm on right now so it would sit on my desk lookin spiffy. Might make my pencil sharpener sing but don't do me a bit of good on the desk.









What's in my Sig is goin in my Rig. That's the final final final FINAL build order for myself.









Well til I get some more dough anyway.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


OK, thanks, thought it was something space-age!
(Ref ur argument on another thread, AMD 1090T Black Edition Â£244.99, Intel Core i7 980X Â£867.98, enuff said!)


----------



## lostdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*











Like I told him, if Intel were cheaper more people would be using their stuff.

But to me Intel is a status symbol. They have awesome CPUs' but AMD is catching them and anyone that doesn't think so should open their eyes. 
~Ceadder










EXACTLY , 
IMHO AMD is getting closer to pulling it off again , people forget to quickly that AMD had the best chips for gaming for a long time , until Core 2 came out , AMD Athlons spanked eveything Intel had . Now its intels turn , but the gap is closing . 
The best thing AMD had going for it , platform stability , meaning that the Brisbane core Athlon X2 that I had was simply swapped out for the Phenom II 940 , same board same ram , drop in upgrade . AMD uses the cpu socket style for longer amounts of time and this keep the price to upgrade alot lower than Intel. As another example the new thuban x6 chip will work in my board as soon as MSI releases the bios update, can't beat that for an update path


----------



## lostdude

need to do something about the wheels/casters on my HAF , looked at home depot and none of them were the right size. Still can't get over the huge freakin case sitting on silly plastic wheels.

any ideas?? would like something like a wheel , but something where I dont have to drill to much or cut anything , don't have the facilities for that


----------



## mastical

Heres my first attemp at the window mod. The window is about 19x19. It looks good so far except t I cant find a good u-channel for the jagged edges and the back wont close and screw in because the plexiglass is in the way..... uhhhh pain in the ***. I think ill order another side panel off the CMstore and try again. What do you guys think? Keep in mind its not finished yet.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^If you have about .5 in lip all the way around what you could do is, clean up your edges and then take that plexi and mount it to the outside. Look up " nevergive7 " without the quotes on YouTube. Then look for his HAF plexi mod. He uses torx bolts to secure the plexi to the exterior. Try that first before you go with another door. And if you do go with another door, you might take a look at their Dragon plexi door. It's not exactly what you were going for here but at $25 it's a nice addition.









You may have to replace the plexi though. I'd round out those corners with a dremel and a sanding stone however.^^^

Yeah go to Craftsman and pick up some decent casters there. If they aren't the right size mod some. If I do wheels I'm using a set of Craftsman Toolcart wheels.









My bro is using his stock wheels and they seem to hold up quote well. Of course he's not moving it around constantly either.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


need to do something about the wheels/casters on my HAF , looked at home depot and none of them were the right size. Still can't get over the huge freakin case sitting on silly plastic wheels.

any ideas?? would like something like a wheel , but something where I dont have to drill to much or cut anything , don't have the facilities for that


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


need to do something about the wheels/casters on my HAF , looked at home depot and none of them were the right size. Still can't get over the huge freakin case sitting on silly plastic wheels.

any ideas?? would like something like a wheel , but something where I dont have to drill to much or cut anything , don't have the facilities for that


How about these? If not then you might wanna follow ceadder's advice and head over to Sears for some Craftsman or something.


----------



## DefiedV

New panels are cheap, well sorta! Your gonna have a tough time with U-channel, I didn't realize your cuts weren't rounded. Maybe go smaller on the size next time to get the door to close. Nothing like learning things the hard way


----------



## lostdude

I looked at some wheel like that at Home Depot , too much silver , might have to get some more rustoleum satin black and paint 'em. Ceadder's idea about Sears , hmm website sucks , so I have to fine a local Sears and check it out


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well you could always get some LED lights from Performance-PCs.com, they sell them singly so you could get a couple white ones and a couple ambers for turnsigs and fog lights.

Amber molex connecter LED pcb chip

White LED emitters

I take it you're thinking of giving it the Mustang treatment?









~Ceadder









Thanks. Those white lights might work for what I'm attempting. Actually, I'm more of a Camaro guy myself. I wanna do a white racing stripe on the outside of the case, then do the interior in matte silver and black. My mobo and video card are gonna be red and black, and I wanna get a cooler master V8 cpu cooler to finish the look. I was originally gonna go with red and black, but it just seems like everyone paints the 932 red and black, so I wanted to do something a little different.


----------



## Ceadderman

Or if you can find an old busted up "Bone" creeper, you could pilfer the wheels from that and mod them to the case somehow.









Remember though Sears will have lots of shiny steel too. So you'd need self etching formula rattle primer before painting them satin black. If they don't have a size to fit you could fabricate a cart for your HAF using them some U bolts Square Pipe and angle iron with flat bar for under the stock feet.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
I looked at some wheel like that at Home Depot , too much silver , might have to get some more rustoleum satin black and paint 'em. Ceadder's idea about Sears , hmm website sucks , so I have to fine a local Sears and check it out


----------



## Ceadderman

I hear ya. I'm going to PC mine. I already painted it black on the inside, but I'll have the PC'er add satin black to the inside. Then I'll take it home and tape it up and take it back for the outer coating of 49er Gold. The whole thing except for the black plastic trim.

Not sure if anyone has tried to PC the grill work separate from the trim itself but if I can get them to, those will be cherry red. And the HAF logo will go White. I know I can't get the PC to do an NFL emblem but I can mod the door so it has the 49er oval in it for either Red plexi or for clear. All I have to do is find a vehicle decal and slap it on and it's done.

I hope to have it finished for the Sept MotM just in time for opening day.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
Thanks. Those white lights might work for what I'm attempting. Actually, I'm more of a Camaro guy myself. I wanna do a white racing stripe on the outside of the case, then do the interior in matte silver and black. My mobo and video card are gonna be red and black, and I wanna get a cooler master V8 cpu cooler to finish the look. I was originally gonna go with red and black, but it just seems like everyone paints the 932 red and black, so I wanted to do something a little different.


----------



## Nhb93

Does it still count for MotM if you don't do all the work on it yourself? I really think my paint job came out great, and pictures just don't do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## Ceadderman

I guess I could pay the PC guy to show me how to run the PC gun. That would qualify wouldn't it?









You know Nhb, I hadn't thought of that. I could buy a PC system but I don't have a big enough oven for the chassis and I doubt the local Pizza joint would let me use theirs. Although I am a friend of the owner.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Does it still count for MotM if you don't do all the work on it yourself? I really think my paint job came out great, and pictures just don't do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## superhead91

How do you know if you're a member of the HAF 932 owners club? I'm still new to this forum stuff.


----------



## nolonger

Just check the first post.


----------



## Ren-dog

Hi im new to OCN.

Well i have a HAF so i figured i should join


























I have Changed the Power and HDD LED's this week and a mate of mine painted the interior for me a few months ago. im also planning on getting a window for the side and mounting that front 120MM fan properly.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Add me to the list for both HAF932 and HAF922. Thanks.

HAF932 (Sig Rig)
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/7842/haf932.jpg

HAF922 that currently houses an HP PC.
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7904/haf922.jpg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamester5*


May I please join the club? I HAF a 932 . Pics will follow soon.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyK0.*


Can I please join?
Add me to the HAF932 list.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


Hi im new to OCN.

Well i have a HAF so i figured i should join









http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...430_134358.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...ge/Innards.jpg

I have Changed the Power and HDD LED's this week and a mate of mine painted the interior for me a few months ago. im also planning on getting a window for the side and mounting that front 120MM fan properly.


All added! Welcome to the club where we frequently get off topic.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Does it still count for MotM if you don't do all the work on it yourself? I really think my paint job came out great, and pictures just don't do it the justice it deserves.


As it stands now, getting a case powder coated is still ok. MOTM has pretty loose conditions of entry so long as the build is exclusive to OCN so go nuts! Has only been 2 HAFs to win MOTM to date.


----------



## superhead91

Could I join the club please? I have a HAF 932


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try that first before you go with another door. And if you do go with another door, you might take a look at their Dragon plexi door. It's not exactly what you were going for here but at $25 it's a nice addition.









~Ceadder










Got a link at all? I looked but couldnt find anything, thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

www.coolermaster-usa.com if you're in the States. Go to their online store link and look to your left. There will be a side bar that shows "parts". Enjoy!









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Got a link at all? I looked but couldnt find anything, thanks.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
www.coolermaster-usa.com if you're in the States. Go to their online store link and look to your left. There will be a side bar that shows "parts". Enjoy!









~Ceadder









I found your link on page 631 about the dragon door but its outta stock now, arrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Has only been 2 HAFs to win MOTM to date.


Well then i better make it 3







haha


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Could I join the club please? I have a HAF 932


Sure can, adding you now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Well then i better make it 3







haha


Go for it mate!


----------



## Freelancer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Here are the latest pics of my HAF932





















Wheres the pump?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer*


Wheres the pump?










Something like *this*.


----------



## _REAPER_

The Pump is at the bottom of the first res..


----------



## Ceadderman

I am now officially an h2o n00b. Cause I thought it was up in the 5.25 bays.









I guess those bubbles won't matter too much since it's part of the pump's construction.
Originally I thought that was just a Reservoir.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Something like *this*.


----------



## Freelancer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Something like *this*.


so the black box underneath is the pump? looks kinda small.


----------



## jmcmtank

The pump IS very small,








Once you add the res it is a VERY neat package and works great; never bothered bleeding mine when I used it in a GPU loop, just kept the coolant level topped-up and let it get on with it. Quiet as well.


----------



## _REAPER_

I actually have 2 res in my pc.. A little overkill but its all good


----------



## XtachiX

what must i do to join this club?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

own a HAF


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
what must i do to join this club?

Added mate!

Also be sure to check out Compile's HAF932 PSU Tray MOD if you haven't already. Its a nice easy mod to keep the PSU cooler so I added it to the Must HAF Mods list in the first post. If you like it, give rep where its due!


----------



## XtachiX

yay sweet! i'm in!


----------



## ahdubious

Hi all,
I'm usually more of a quiet observer in this fine forum but I wanted to get all of your opinions on this rad/pump/res combo from swiftech

*Swiftech MCR220-DRIVE Radiator with Pump*










Coupled with one of these

*Swiftech Apogee XT w/ AMD mounting plates*










I'm thinking one of these for a single cpu loop (maybe gpu later????)
Has anyone used this product before?? Would it be sufficient for GPU and CPU if I decided to go down that route?? I'm thinking it probably would. Any thoughts would be most appreciated


----------



## jmcmtank

You are a bit restricted on orientating options with that rad; basically vertical or horizontal with the barbs facing up. Apart from that it makes a lot of sense, combing pump/rad/res into one body. I believe the guide for how much rad you need for a loop is roughly 1.50X120mm fan's worth per waterblock, so it would be great for a CPU loop and pushing it for CPU+GPU. Probably need some mental fans!


----------



## XtachiX

wouldn't the orientation depend upon where the pump is sitting at?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


wouldn't the orientation depend upon where the pump is sitting at?


The pump is fitted to this model of rad.


----------



## jmcmtank

I should add that the drive is really meant for their ready-to-go-kit;









Probably saves them loads of money to make it this way and will suit the kit market.
Just noticed that you can only lie the rad flat if you have a separate res, so the vertical option is the only option really.


----------



## XtachiX

aahh i see


----------



## scrotes

just thought i show u guys everything ive done so far


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow that Swiftech combo Rad doesn't give much options for mounting. I can't fit it to the upper 120 mounts cause the fittings have to face up. I'm not modding my case to have 2 hoses exit the top and then loop back through the back.

Can't mount it on the bottom because again, I'd have to mod my case and the hoses would have to loop to the back. That's if I could mod the case to where it accepted 90o fittings or stacked my HAF on 3 sets of pucks.

That leaves the door and the the 140 fan area if I want full use of my 5.25 bays(I do, or as much use as I can and still have h2o) and HDD rack for Raid 5/10. Which I want that ability as well.

Thanks ST bu no thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aximous

@scrotes

That looks kinda like a green spider got lost in your rig








looks great tho. Could you post some picks on the mobo tray flipping?


----------



## scrotes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aximous*


@scrotes

That looks kinda like a green spider got lost in your rig







looks great tho. Could you post some picks on the mobo tray flipping?


well i took some more in depth photos that r somewhere lost in this monster of a thread but nothing like a work log srry man if u were thinking about doing the same thing i could tell u the process i went though to do it


----------



## XtachiX

hopefully the h50 wont die on you, if it doesnt, then this is a sweet h50 mod.
hope it will handle all that pressure


----------



## Ceadderman

1. Top and bottoms stay the same.
2. Invert Mobo Tray "flipping" it.
3. 180 the HDD rack
4. Reassemble everything.

Sorry if I skipped something.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aximous

That was pretty much what I was thinking, except that I'll have to mess with the back panel a little since I want to keep the psu on the floor and with a 922 I don't have the luxury of 2 psu slots on the backplate.


----------



## RonB94GT

You have me down for a 932 but it's a 922. Just did a window mod today next to get cable management better. Pic below.


----------



## RonB94GT

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RonB94GT

Does anyone know where I can get the expansion covers like the 932 has? I cooked on Coolermaster's site and couldn't find them.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if you can't find them on the site the best thing to do is call or email them with a request for them to offer. You may not get anywhere but you could also be one of many to make such a request and the company may see that it's in their best interest to sell something they wouldn't offer by itself.

I think that's how we got access to the AMD Dragon door. Let your voice be heard and see where it takes you.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
Does anyone know where I can get the expansion covers like the 932 has? I cooked on Coolermaster's site and couldn't find them.


----------



## whood886

well they are coming out with the all black inside haf 932 and its got a case door that is the amd one but without the dragon and all black. so maybe it'll be for sell soon too.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
Whoa, it's 6am. Anyway long strand fiberglass filler for big gaps followed by short strand or bondo for finishing work. Fiberglass resins bond to like everything but long strand blends are better for filler work where bondo would normally crack.

Tnx DefiedV, been busy this weekend, and car battery decided to croak while @ radio shack, that was fun







. got the led conversion parts, got the fiberglass filler, only progress was right door finally got satin black, which i can tell you Krylon satin black is as close to oem pc, and was able to strip the left door sans chemical stripper, what a pita, gotta love that angle grinder and sander







, left door was primered (all Krylon stuff) and red was added.







on the right door, forgot to trim some tape and left a strip of primer, good thing i didnt remove all tape, can barely see the mistake







. paint still fresh, f that instructions dries in 2hrs, gotta leave a couple of days to dry to even start removing tape, can easily flake or peel off during first 24hrs.


----------



## ahdubious

Thanks heaps jmcmtank, that's just the sort of feedback I needed. I didn't think about the integrated res/pump affecting how the rad will be mounted. My plan is to have it at the top two 120mm fan bays so this won't really be suitable for what I want.
+rep
Cheers mate


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nicely done.


----------



## Icejon

I found this Jessica Rayanne on CMHD.tv with the new HAF 932.
http://www.cmhd.tv/video.php?id=57









What do you think? The chassis looks like a mid tower with the model on it.


----------



## Peter[GR]

Hi guys im new here so im starting with this post.
I am a coolermaster HAF 932 owner and i had a big problem with the paint job.
The new paint is gonna destroy the HAF logo on the side panel, so i was searching on web to find the logo to print it again after the paint job is finished but unlucky i find nothing, so i take the my side panel of the case and placed it on my scanner and it worked fine (to me).
Im not a pro image editor but i try to fix it background/letters the results are very good.
It would be great is someone in this forum can make it more better!!!!



It's my first post here.

If u want the image in a bigger quality (original):

image format: .tif
size:7020x5100
17.1MB

http://hotfile.com/dl/41269272/3dd69..._Logo.rar.html


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icejon* 
I found this Jessica Rayanne on CMHD.tv with the new HAF 932.
http://www.cmhd.tv/video.php?id=57









What do you think? The chassis looks like a mid tower with the model on it.









(at the case)
obviously the case looks better than that girl
its like she's bringing down the case's "social" level


----------



## DefiedV




----------



## jmcmtank

If the dimensions stated for the window are for the Acrylic, (11.75"X16.5"/298.45mmX419.09mm), then it would be _just_ too small for 6X140mm fans. Fail.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peter[GR]* 
Hi guys im new here so im starting with this post.
I am a coolermaster HAF 932 owner and i had a big problem with the paint job.
The new paint is gonna destroy the HAF logo on the side panel, so i was searching on web to find the logo to print it again after the paint job is finished but unlucky i find nothing, so i take the my side panel of the case and placed it on my scanner and it worked fine (to me).
Im not a pro image editor but i try to fix it background/letters the results are very good.
It would be great is someone in this forum can make it more better!!!!

http://img248.imageshack.us/i/haf932logo.png/

It's my first post here.

If u want the image in a bigger quality (original):

image format: .tif
size:7020x5100
17.1MB

http://hotfile.com/dl/41269272/3dd69..._Logo.rar.html

Good man, I'm sure this will come in useful to someone.


----------



## wermad

just grabbed some clear plastic film (I used an avery paper holder cut) taped it over the "HAF" traced it using a fine tip pen/sharpie. for my take, Im purchasing some vinyl adhesive film, very cheap thru ebay, then use a detail blade(scalpel-looking) to cut over the templete onto the red vinyl. then adhere vinyl to case. Im taking this approach as i stripped all paint/pc from the left door


----------



## Ceadderman

She could bring down my social level any time.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*









(at the case)
obviously the case looks better than that girl
its like she's bringing down the case's "social" level


~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icejon* 
I found this Jessica Rayanne on CMHD.tv with the new HAF 932.
http://www.cmhd.tv/video.php?id=57









What do you think? The chassis looks like a mid tower with the model on it.

Im torn between both! good to see 932 is now painted black inside









edit: btw, preferred the fan door/small window


----------



## xguntherc

Hey guys... Problem here. I'm trying to redo my water loop and I'm having serious issues.

Not just for the HAF, but anyone that has installed a Radiator in the TOP of a computer case inside, and used SHROUDS. do you have any advice for me.

trying to get the holes for a fan on top of another fan to line up, while running the wires, and holding up the radiator. and then adding 2 more fans with fans on top.

Basically I have 3 fans, and under each one is the casings from 3 other fans for shrouds.. but trying to keep the holes lined up while holding the Radiator up with one hand is not easy.. Then trying to screw them in. It's very difficult. haha. I need a 3rd, or 4th hand.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Nicely done.









Thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Hey guys... Problem here. I'm trying to redo my water loop and I'm having serious issues.

Not just for the HAF, but anyone that has installed a Radiator in the TOP of a computer case inside, and used SHROUDS. do you have any advice for me.

trying to get the holes for a fan on top of another fan to line up, while running the wires, and holding up the radiator. and then adding 2 more fans with fans on top.

Basically I have 3 fans, and under each one is the casings from 3 other fans for shrouds.. but trying to keep the holes lined up while holding the Radiator up with one hand is not easy.. Then trying to screw them in. It's very difficult. haha. I need a 3rd, or 4th hand.

do you mean (starting from the bottom) fans-rad-case top-fans-shroud?


----------



## eurotrade07

write me in the 922 club lol
cm rock


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummmm, did you try laying your HAF over on its side? I'm going to assume you're trying to accomplish this with a dry system of course, so maybe if you get yourself a clamp to hold the rad in place or preset the setup with the bolts in place you might have better luck.

Cause it sounds like you're attempting this upright. If you are, then lay that sucka down.









If it IS down, and you're still having problems, I insert floating bolts into the holes and try to get one at a time in. Once you get the first on through make sure to put a nut on it. Doesn't have to be tight but it has to be enough to act like another hand so I can go after another and so on.

No I don't yet have my h2o system. But I work on cars. That experience translates pretty well.Unfortunately my loans are still not here. So I have to wait for funding for anything more than painting the case.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Hey guys... Problem here. I'm trying to redo my water loop and I'm having serious issues.

Not just for the HAF, but anyone that has installed a Radiator in the TOP of a computer case inside, and used SHROUDS. do you have any advice for me.

trying to get the holes for a fan on top of another fan to line up, while running the wires, and holding up the radiator. and then adding 2 more fans with fans on top.

Basically I have 3 fans, and under each one is the casings from 3 other fans for shrouds.. but trying to keep the holes lined up while holding the Radiator up with one hand is not easy.. Then trying to screw them in. It's very difficult. haha. I need a 3rd, or 4th hand.


----------



## wermad

haha, i will be in the same predicament, still waiting to finish i/o panel though. got some long screws, 1-5/8", to reach the rad from the top of the fan shroud(koolance 3x120), shouldnt be that difficult.

Ceadder, see you got a 5870, Im jealouse now







, cant wait until fall semester, gonna go w/ two 5850 xfire and then spring 2011 to add a 3rd for trifire, all under water using ek blocks


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't have it YET. But we will HAVE it. We wants my precious. My precious needs's us to protect my precious.

Soon as my loans come in I will be making a huge purchase that has been a long time in coming. I'm considering whether to forgo h2o at the moment and get 2 of the 5870s'. They won't be around forever.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


haha, i will be in the same predicament, still waiting to finish i/o panel though. got some long screws, 1-5/8", to reach the rad from the top of the fan shroud(koolance 3x120), shouldnt be that difficult.

Ceader, see you got a 5870, Im jealouse now







, cant wait until fall semester, gonna go w/ two 5850 xfire and then spring 2011 to add a 3rd for trifire, all under water using ek ofcourse


----------



## xguntherc

No theres no water in the loop. I drained it this morning.

What I'm doing is screwing down, From outside the top of the case going down into a fan and through a shroud and into the radiator.. That way the fans aren't right next to the radiator. This helps cool More efficiently as well as lowers the sound it makes. Turn on a fan and listen to it, then lay it on a table and it's much louder.

I finally got it. Took FREAKIN forever trying to get 12 screws to align perfect through not one item but 2, cuz the bottom fan kept sliding out of the spot.. haha I had a hell of a time.

Yea laying it down would have probably helped. lol. I got it. Pics will be coming later


----------



## xguntherc

I might as well post this Now.

Right now, and tomorrow I'll be redoing my Water loop, cleaning it up and adding my eVGA GTX 480 to the loop. I've got a Nickel+Copper DD block that will be going on the 480 in about an hour or so. Then it's just re-running the tubing. and testing for leaks and then if it's a go I'll set her all up. Take photo's and show you all.

I don't consider myself knowledgeable at all with water-cooling. My first loop turned out somewhat decent and it was when the HAF first came out, so falloutboy and others used mine as an idea.. witch is an Honor seeing how well Fallout's April build looks. Mine wont be near as nice as that. but I'll try.

Pics will be coming soon. and here's just a teaser


----------



## Tatakai All

Just showing off my OCN sticker that I received yesterday. I have a couple more and was thinking of "red-ing" it out. Sorry about the pic quality, blame it on my iphone and dead camera.


----------



## lostdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Im torn between both! good to see 932 is now painted black inside









edit: btw, preferred the fan door/small window

figures , after 90% of HAF owner go out and paint the inside black , they decide to release it black inside now ..... grrr

makes me wanna buy a new one , cause my paintjob turned out kinda ghetto


----------



## Ceadderman

Won't matter someone like werm would just want to paint it another color inside.










~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


figures , after 90% of HAF owner go out and paint the inside black , they decide to release it black inside now ..... grrr

makes me wanna buy a new one , cause my paintjob turned out kinda ghetto


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Hey guys,

I'm looking to replace the top and front 200mm fans on my 922. For those of you who have replaced the fans (and didn't have to do any modding to the case) which ones have you used? Are there any non-Cooler Master ones you'd suggest? I've seen some Cooler Master ones on FrozenCPU, but they're $19-$25 each.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Won't matter someone like werm would just want to paint it another color inside.









~Ceadder










nah, had it been like this, i would have left it alone. CM left my 932's interrior a fugly gray, to me its just a canvas for paint creativity or crazy paint schemes, either way, my haf is very, very unique now









will be posting post paint pics this evening. in the rush to paint the doors, missed some parts, will have to re-tape and touch up later, again im very impressed w/ the Krylon satin black, very close to CM oem black finish


----------



## Ceadderman

That depends. Are you wanting straight 200/230mm fans? Or are you wanting 120mm fans?

Yate Loons are pretty good from what I understand. Still don't have mine but I plan to get a few for my h2o conversion.









@werm, which type of Rust-oleum did you have an issue with? The type with the standard nozzle or the type with the trigger control cap?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*


Hey guys,

I'm looking to replace the top and front 200mm fans on my 922. For those of you who have replaced the fans (and didn't have to do any modding to the case) which ones have you used? Are there any non-Cooler Master ones you'd suggest? I've seen some Cooler Master ones on FrozenCPU, but they're $19-$25 each.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That depends. Are you wanting straight 200/230mm fans? Or are you wanting 120mm fans?

Yate Loons are pretty good from what I understand. Still don't have mine but I plan to get a few for my h2o conversion.









@werm, which type of Rust-oleum did you have an issue with? The type with the standard nozzle or the type with the trigger control cap?

~Ceadder










used the can w/ a compressor spray gun, came out very grainy, thought it was my compressor, but checked the filters no change. i used some left over Behr paint on some sheet metal lying around, it come out nice, even the Rust-oleum primer came out fine, just the flat black was crap. Im very happy w/ Krylon, just sticking to spray as I dont really see a huge need for the spray gun ne more, too much hassle for small area to paint.

Tried the led swap on the i/o panel, crashed and burned, could have been my ill experience and novice soldering skills or the "ribbon" to remove soldering which didnt help much







, time to put in an order for new io panel, might redo the top part to fit the shroud.

new pics









outside of left door









inside of left door









again, primered area will receive satin black


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
She could bring down my social level any time.









~Ceadder









LOL


----------



## FalloutBoy

Post no. 600 for me!









Paints looking great wermad!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eurotrade07*


write me in the 922 club lol
cm rock


K, added. Also added *Yagami__ * as he asked via email.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I might as well post this Now.

Right now, and tomorrow I'll be redoing my Water loop, cleaning it up and adding my eVGA GTX 480 to the loop. I've got a Nickel+Copper DD block that will be going on the 480 in about an hour or so. Then it's just re-running the tubing. and testing for leaks and then if it's a go I'll set her all up. Take photo's and show you all.

*I don't consider myself knowledgeable at all with water-cooling. My first loop turned out somewhat decent and it was when the HAF first came out, so falloutboy and others used mine as an idea.. witch is an Honor seeing how well Fallout's April build looks. Mine wont be near as nice as that.* but I'll try.

Pics will be coming soon. and here's just a teaser
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7025/dsc1909e.jpg


I still think your first loop is one of the cleanest loops I've ever seen. Nothing that stands out at you but just so elegent or something. Especially for a first loop!
















Also thanks to *Ceadderman* who is doing up a complete painting guide for the HAF without pulling it apart. Very detailed so you can't go wrong.







Heres Part one.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


if they ever bring out the haf 932 _deux_ with a nice black interior you know people will just paint it something else.......perhaps silver!:d



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceadderman*


won't matter someone like werm would just want to paint it another color inside.









~ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

What degree rating is your irons tip? I have to pick up a new tip for the Weller but the only place that lists Weller tips only has 700o and 800o rated tips. I'm not keen on either I think that you can get them down to 400o but I'm not sure. I think between 500o-700o is where I want to be but I'd like a 1/16 straight tip to lessen the chances of blowing my swap. At least I have a spare panel to work with.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
used the can w/ a compressor spray gun, came out very grainy, thought it was my compressor, but checked the filters no change. i used some left over Behr paint on some sheet metal lying around, it come out nice, even the Rust-oleum primer came out fine, just the flat black was crap. Im very happy w/ Krylon, just sticking to spray as I dont really see a huge need for the spray gun ne more, too much hassle for small area to paint.

Tried the led swap on the i/o panel, crashed and burned, could have been my ill experience and novice soldering skills or the "ribbon" to remove soldering which didnt help much







, time to put in an order for new io panel, might redo the top part to fit the shroud.

new pics









outside of left door









inside of left door









again, primered area will receive satin black


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!! I don't come around too often because I'm all over the place really. I got a Haf kinda question though. I'm going to re-do my W/C loop so I've been trying to figure out the placement of the pump, an mcp-355.
I've got one of these mounts: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/unde3gunpubr.html
One of these res's: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekekspreac.html

So, I'm thinking if I put it flat on the floor in front of the PSU, I'll have to use a 45deg bend to go up to the rad, one of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bishsiduro45.html
So, trying to stay straight as possible I can mount it next to the mobo with the output going up, on the drive cage, also going up. Or, I can put it in the grill next to the pci slots: Attachment 154080

Do you think too much heat gets blown through there to put a pump there?







I'd have to turn the rad around to do this but this is also the shortest route from rad to CPU.

The last, more extreme kind of thing would be to move my optical drives down, move the res up to the top and put the pump right above the hole next to the Ram. I already have all the parts so no use saying, go buy this thing.
Oh, here's a pic of my rig to give you an idea: Attachment 154081

Thanks for any and all opinions.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What degree rating is your irons tip? I have to pick up a new tip for the Weller but the only place that lists Weller tips only has 700o and 800o rated tips. I'm not keen on either I think that you can get them down to 400o but I'm not sure. I think between 500o-700o is where I want to be but I'd like a 1/16 straight tip to lessen the chances of blowing my swap. At least I have a spare panel to work with.









~Ceadder










this is an inexpensive iron about 400Â°, i messed up the pcb and just called it quits then, i was able to get the led and housing off, but it was nothing like what the Touge guide described (im still too noob @ soldering i think). I can live w/ the blue led ne ways, the iron has been working great for splicing wires, which is awesome for getting rid of the extra connectors on the psu molex/sata harness' and splicing the fans into one connector (i have uv red splitters but im ditching them since they are actually pink/fusion







)


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if you have a decent de-soldering tool, you should liquify the solder and then remove it with the tool. I wish I could think of a better way to say it. Unfortunately gramps the Master Electrician is re-wiring God's house and my bro the other electrician type is at work right now.

However I'm going to put together a Vid tutorial once I get my MS LifeCam. That way I don't have to type as much.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
this is an inexpensive iron about 400Â°, i messed up the pcb and just called it quits then, i was able to get the led and housing off, but it was nothing like what the Touge guide described (im still too noob @ soldering i think). I can live w/ the blue led ne ways, the iron has been working great for splicing wires, which is awesome for getting rid of the extra connectors on the psu molex/sata harness' and splicing the fans into one connector (i have uv red splitters but im ditching them since they are actually pink/fusion







)


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey gang!! I don't come around too often because I'm all over the place really. I got a Haf kinda question though. I'm going to re-do my W/C loop so I've been trying to figure out the placement of the pump, an mcp-355.
I've got one of these mounts: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/unde3gunpubr.html 
One of these res's: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekekspreac.html

So, I'm thinking if I put it flat on the floor in front of the PSU, I'll have to use a 45deg bend to go up to the rad, one of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bishsiduro45.html
So, trying to stay straight as possible I can mount it next to the mobo with the output going up, on the drive cage, also going up. Or, I can put it in the grill next to the pci slots: Attachment 154080

Do you think too much heat gets blown through there to put a pump there?







I'd have to turn the rad around to do this but this is also the shortest route from rad to CPU.

The last, more extreme kind of thing would be to move my optical drives down, move the res up to the top and put the pump right above the hole next to the Ram. I already have all the parts so no use saying, go buy this thing.
Oh, here's a pic of my rig to give you an idea: Attachment 154081

Thanks for any and all opinions.










I think I'd mount it on the mobo tray, low down would give you less dramatic tube bending. You might get away with just screwing the pump itself to the tray, although using that mount you have will allow for a cooler pump and I take it it swivels?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*


Hey guys,

I'm looking to replace the top and front 200mm fans on my 922. For those of you who have replaced the fans (and didn't have to do any modding to the case) which ones have you used? Are there any non-Cooler Master ones you'd suggest? I've seen some Cooler Master ones on FrozenCPU, but they're $19-$25 each.










Yep, they ain't gonna be cheap.
There's this one, if you want stronger flow: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27499

There's this one but it's the same rpm & cfm as the ones that come with the case: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26620

I got this one to replace my red fan, don't believe the stats it's also 700rpm, 110cfm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25136 They used to have it in red too.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I think I'd mount it on the mobo tray, low down would give you less dramatic tube bending. You might get away with just screwing the pump itself to the tray, although using that mount you have will allow for a cooler pump and I take it it swivels?


Yep, you have to loosen the nut but it turns any which way. I also have the pump top, so I can point that any way I need to to avoid bumping into things. This one: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...5-224p2242.htm
I'm going to put white LED's in the holes so I can always be sure the impeller is spinning and not gunking up. Blue LED's in the back of the Res. Yeah, the mobo tray seems right because from there it's straight up to the rad. I was just hoping to not have to drill holes but I don't like the idea of using Swiftech's foam pad to stick it on.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That depends. Are you wanting straight 200/230mm fans? Or are you wanting 120mm fans?

Yate Loons are pretty good from what I understand. Still don't have mine but I plan to get a few for my h2o conversion.










200mm is my target. Thanks I'll look into those Yate Loons.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yep, they ain't gonna be cheap.
There's this one, if you want stronger flow: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27499


Saw that one on NewEgg. I was going to bite on that, but the reviewer (who also has a HAF922) states it's a 192mm mount and not 200mm. I couldn't find any other people who have it, so I'm not sure whether to try it out. Maybe that guy just didn't know how to mount the fan properly.


----------



## sintricate

Where would I find a writeup on how to add LEDs to my fans? I want to put some white LEDs on my big fans but I've never done anything like this before. All I have is a soldering iron and the will do it


----------



## DefiedV

Look back a few pages for DEFILERS posts, he has a link to his build log in his sig. Almost positive he has a write up on the first page in there. Real quick here is general run down

4 - 3v 5mm leds (radioshack $1.99 a pack of 2)
Big triangle in the led is the negative
Fans are marked underneath the sticker on the back for individual leds polarity
Snip off the old leds and strip about 5mm of wire, bend a ushape in the new led's legs
Tin and solder, so easy a caveman can do it... well kind of
Bend of the led legs away from eachother to aviod shorts. Cover with small 1/16 (or simalar) heatshrink if you wish.
Admire

Edit for pic (not sure if it helps)


----------



## DefiedV

Oh shoot, I thought you mean't change color not adddddddd. No idea how to add leds as that's to complicated for me with individual resistors and such. Good luck


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Where would I find a writeup on how to add LEDs to my fans? I want to put some white LEDs on my big fans but I've never done anything like this before. All I have is a soldering iron and the will do it









Add led to a fan guide


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


this is an inexpensive iron about 400Â°, i messed up the pcb and just called it quits then, i was able to get the led and housing off, but it was nothing like what the Touge guide described (im still too noob @ soldering i think). I can live w/ the blue led ne ways, the iron has been working great for splicing wires, which is awesome for getting rid of the extra connectors on the psu molex/sata harness' and splicing the fans into one connector (i have uv red splitters but im ditching them since they are actually pink/fusion







)


Wermad, don't know how messed up your IO panel is but look at what I did to mine. I had issues with that LED box too so I just got it off and did as the pics show. Jammed the LEDs in the connectors and used some heatshrink to cover one wire on each so not to short them and put then in the holes. I also covered them in gel adhesive to hold them in the connectors. Works great, they don't move (also ziptied them in place) and easy as piss to do!

Sorry for the dodgy lighting.




































*On another note,* I've officially been with this club for exactly 500 pages. I asked to join in the first post on page 146.


----------



## Ceadderman

What are you doing with your Red 200 Bri?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Yep, they ain't gonna be cheap.
There's this one, if you want stronger flow: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27499

There's this one but it's the same rpm & cfm as the ones that come with the case: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26620

I got this one to replace my red fan, don't believe the stats it's also 700rpm, 110cfm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25136 They used to have it in red too.


I want to see a mount that takes advantage of any free space on the motherboard and gives you non conductive standoffs to mount it. Unrealistic I know but...









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


I think I'd mount it on the mobo tray, low down would give you less dramatic tube bending. You might get away with just screwing the pump itself to the tray, although using that mount you have will allow for a cooler pump and I take it it swivels?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Add led to a fan guide

Yep, that's the one I have too. In case you need a switch for those, here's the guide for doing that: http://www.elephantstaircase.com/wik...e=LEDFanSwitch


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
What are you doing with your Red 200 Bri?

I want to see a mount that takes advantage of any free space on the motherboard and gives you non conductive standoffs to mount it. Unrealistic I know but...









~Ceadder









I'm selling it (the red 200x 230), it's only got 3 months use on it. Do you want to make an offer?

I'm not sure about what mount you're talking about, but this one is the only non-conductive pump mount that I've seen:
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...5-176p2241.htm
Oh, standoffs. I don't think they exist. Actually, retract that, give me a few days & I think I can find the standoffs.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
*On another note,* I've officially been with this club for exactly 500 pages. I asked to join in the first post on page 146.









OMG wow its actually quite amazing how much your pc changed in that amount of time... so then that must be another 500 pages until your next rebuild after dark april? haha


----------



## Ceadderman

I was being facetious.









They don't make pump stands to go on Motherboards do they?









PM me with a shipping price to 98620 and I'll make an offer. Cool?

Soon as I can get yours and add it to my one I Just need one more. Til I throw the RAD up top of course.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I'm selling it (the red 200x 230), it's only got 3 months use on it. Do you want to make an offer?

I'm not sure about what mount you're talking about, but this one is the only non-conductive pump mount that I've seen:
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...5-176p2241.htm
Oh, standoffs. I don't think they exist. Actually, retract that, give me a few days & I think I can find the standoffs.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
OMG wow its actually quite amazing how much your pc changed in that amount of time... so then that must be another 500 pages until your next rebuild after dark april? haha









From










to








.

Rep to this club were I learnt so much and got so many ideas!









Anyway, after dark April, I'm done until sometime next year when I start a whole new build from scratch. But lets get April back up and running first!


----------



## hombredelassrtas

for those who removed the HDD cage (as i plan to do) how did you mount your hdds?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
for those who removed the HDD cage (as i plan to do) how did you mount your hdds?

With an adapter/bay rafter you screw the HDD into and then slot into the 5.25" bays up top. Heres a link to my install pics of it from my build log.







(Just scroll down a bit). Also has a link to the rafter.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7269295


----------



## hombredelassrtas

perfect! where did you get it? directly from them, newegg or somewhere else?


----------



## FalloutBoy

I got it from australia so you might have to do a bit of searching yourself. Just search for 'scythe rafter' and it should be in the results.

Just checked performance PC and it was there.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

found it for 4.99 on egg and a few others. not bad at all. will have to order up 2


----------



## kaldon

This has probably been asked/answered before but I cant seem to find the info. I have a HAF 932 with the stock fan configuration 230mm Front, Side, Top, 140mm Rear. This was the case until yesterday. I removed the 140mm rear fan and installed a Corsair H50 in Push/Pull configuration with 2 Noctua NF-P12 fans, My question is, do I need to change the flow direction of any of the other fans in my case now for optimal cooling?

Thanks,

Kaldon


----------



## doat

Little update on my rig, i got a new UD3P mobo, OCZ reaper 1066 4gb, and 3 medium speed ultra kazes. I am going to install them tomorrow.


----------



## Nhb93

Hey Fallout, I found that thing on NewEgg. It's $4.99 for the item and $5.99 to ship. I thought you said Australia prices were bad.


----------



## yobrigidey

Thought I'd share the magic of airflow, incase anyone is reading this thread who is on the brink of pulling the trigger on one of these.

Before:









After:









Before: (full load @ stock clock, stock cooling)









After (full load @ 3.0 ghz, H50 push/pull)









These temps were taken today. Ambient is probably around 5c higher today than in the before tests.


----------



## BriSleep

Well, here's the lineup, or part of it anyway. Wish me luck!

Attachment 154288


----------



## Ceadderman

Ohhhh shiny.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Well, here's the lineup, or part of it anyway. Wish me luck!

Attachment 154288


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Wow some of you guys have some really cool custom setups! yobrigidey, yours is sweet!

And nvm about my 200mm fan question from my previous post. I found some MegaFlow ones on Ewiz for only $13, so I picked-up a couple.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to get a mobo waterblock in a few weeks that or the new UD9 mobo from Gigabyte.. I will have new pics posted soon


----------



## Sypieni

Will an ATI 5970 fit in this case with a couple of 12cm fans mounted behind the hdd case? thanks a lot


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes. The Card is just shy of 13 inches. You should have PLENTY of room to mount the 120mm fans on the HDD cage.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sypieni

Yeah that's cool! Thank you man! Anyway if I crossfire my 5870 with a 5970 I'll need to watercool them to keep low temperature.. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ceadderman

You can still do both. Mount the 120s' or a single 230(with protective grill of course) and then route your h2o lines accordingly. If you look in this page you'll see where someone mounted a 230 to the HDD cage. I think it would be a heck of a GPU cooling device when combined with h2o blocks. I don't know what the actual temp decrease would be but I think it would probably be 5c-8c/10c Top and Bottom GPU respectively. Though it would certainly be a tight fit.
















Hmmmm, just took a measurement of a 230mm and added it to the 12.2" spec for the 5970. Tight is an understatement. If they won't be touching it will be damn close. Slim 120s' will easily fit but maybe not the 230.









~Ceadder


----------



## handi420

Some pictures of my comp w/ new cpu/mobo/cooler


----------



## wermad

CM is no longer listing the 932 i/o panel




























. going to shoot them an email once I get on my other desktop about availability. Im going w/ some radical changes







btw...


----------



## FEAR.

handi420 that is a sweet rig, exactly like the plans in my head of my build


----------



## Ceadderman

Not liking the sound of that.








Then again, change can be good so long as it's to your HAF.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
CM is no longer listing the 932 i/o panel




























. going to shoot them an email once I get on my other desktop about availability. Im going w/ some radical changes







btw...


----------



## _REAPER_

How many of you guys will get the HAFx when it comes out


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
How many of you guys will get the HAFx when it comes out

That would be me.


----------



## Marleton

Hey, I have a couple of questions about the HAF932 case which I'm planning to buy.
Firstly, am I fine to go with a Corsair TX650 (non modular) and this case, or should I get the HX620 (modular), does it make much sense?
Secondly, what about overheating? I'm not going to mod or cut too many things on the case (except painting and fans), so is it gonna be a problem for the PSU ?

I've heard about a new HAF case which will be similar to this one. Since this one is already 1-2 years old, should I wait till the newer one?

Thanks.


----------



## Hillskill

The HAF X is a nice case but I still prefer the HAF 932. If the release of the X sparks a price reduction on the 932 then I think you should jump on it and leave the X. For airflow the 932 is a truly fantastic case and should be able to keep a nicely built system cool enough under OC'ing.
I went with a Non modular PSU and haven't regretted it. There are plenty of options for cable management in the 932 so if the cash isn't there for a modular PSU don't sweat it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Go Modular. No matter what go modular. Then you'll be able to take advantage of the spectacular cable management system the 932 comes with. So yes it makes ALOT of sense.

Comparing Modular Tx650 to non-Modular 750 corsair $10 more for modular and loss of 100w.

Nope the PSU can run on the bottom (or top) of the case with the fan facing up or down if you want the PSU to be more separated then you face the fan down so it intakes from the bottom of the case and blows air out the back. Mine is facing up because I live in a high dust environment and I'm running filterless at the moment. I have the OCZ ModXStream Pro. The 4 power connectors are slightly shorter so they are more for a Mid to Mini ATX cabinet, but it works in mine only because I didn't want to take the chance on the supplied 20/4 pin extension changing gauge on me and starving my MoBo of the required power.

The Corsair has long enough cables(many of our members have this form factor Corsair) so you should be able to cable manage to keep the temps in check.

The new 932 is painted inside and comes with many of the same features as this model. Except you'll only get a full plexi window w/o 230mm fan in the left door. The right side stays the same.

If you have a case I would say wait til June some time as that's when the HAF X and 932 are sposed to hit the vendors. If you don't have one then honestly if you can get away with a cheap CM case($30 at newegg for plastic case) then I would get that make due and then bump up to the new 932 when it drops.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marleton* 
Hey, I have a couple of questions about the HAF932 case which I'm planning to buy.
Firstly, am I fine to go with a Corsair TX650 (non modular) and this case, or should I get the HX620 (modular), does it make much sense?
Secondly, what about overheating? I'm not going to mod or cut too many things on the case (except painting and fans), so is it gonna be a problem for the PSU ?

I've heard about a new HAF case which will be similar to this one. Since this one is already 1-2 years old, should I wait till the newer one?

Thanks.


----------



## nolonger

There's no problem in using a non-modular PSU for the HAF 922/932. They have lots of space behind the motherboard to stash the cables. If you don't mind having to tie a lot of cables, go non-modular. I'm using a Corsair TX750 and cable management in this cases is nothing short of amazing.


















I apologise for the unperfect pictures, but I'm trying.


----------



## Nhb93

I find it a nightmare to try to get the side panel on, because I have a lot of molex connectors. Maybe if I sleeved the whole thing it would fit better. I personally have the two extra 6-pin connectors and the 4-pin stuffed under the last HDD and they're completely hidden. Just a thought.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. I have mine twisty tied in separate strands to their spots. Only my 24 pin is out in the open and that's cause my current modular lacks length. I'm not using one of my main loom and still need to figure out what to do with it as well.

I think I'll take a pic in a bit to show off what a nice setup can look like even when it's not sleeved.

So I'm gonna log off and take a could shots. Be back later.









Okay took a lot longer than I expected(via Cell to Netbook to Thumbdrive to System to...) but I finally got it uploaded.


















~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I find it a nightmare to try to get the side panel on, because I have a lot of molex connectors. Maybe if I sleeved the whole thing it would fit better. I personally have the two extra 6-pin connectors and the 4-pin stuffed under the last HDD and they're completely hidden. Just a thought.


----------



## snoball

whats wrong with that tuniq


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoball* 
whats wrong with that tuniq

Mounting holes are slightly crooked so that you can have both 1156 and 775 on my motherboard.


----------



## Nhb93

Well, here's my updated cable management.








Here's the reason I'm never afraid to redo it. I have a lot of zip ties.


----------



## Peter[GR]

Im back, with the coolermaster HAF logo again i finished the image using the GIMP.
Here are the results....


I think is a lot easyer to print it in a vinyl printer.









And here is the original image's in *High Resolution*
In the .rar are included 3 .tif images with logo in different colors.
Image format: .TIF
7020x5100
http://hotfile.com/dl/41911274/2a520..._logo.rar.html

Let me know if someone found this useful.


----------



## Ceadderman

Alright! I got er done. I have the cable management pics. Just have to transfer them from my netbook to my system since the netbook isn't on the network.

While I was away I got tired of looking at the cable/pcb for the I/O panel still intact. No the one that didn't work. So anyway, I figured out a really cool way to separate the hot glue from the connectors and since I did I'll add something to the LED thread. But I'm going to tackle the USBs' first. Also known as JP4 and JP6 on your PCB. I don't know how it's going to turn out but I've planned on flipping them before I ever got my HAF. Thanks to CM and this DOA panel, I have something to use to attempt this w/o screwing up a perfectly good I/O like I thought I was gonna HAF to do.









Stay tuned soon as I get my new weller tip, I'm gonna tear into it.I figure it's doable as all I have to do is 180 the plugs to the MoBo But they have slots on them, making them plug in one way. So you gotta 180 the USB plugs as well. I just have to see if I can get the solder off the board and if I need something to step up the tension required to keep the leads from being too loose.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

You got a *desoldering pump*?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

This might sound like a really dumb question, but in all my years of building, I've always had the power supply on the bottom, with the fan facing down (there have always been vents for the fan on the bottom of the cases I've bought).

Do you leave the fan facing downward, so it pulls in room air to cool off the psu?

Or, do any of you face the power supply fan upward, so it takes hot air from the case and blows it out the back? I've seen a lot of pictures lately with setups like that.


----------



## nolonger

Generally people have the fan facing up to prevent dust build-up.


----------



## mastical

My psu fan is facing the bottom. I clean the psu every month or so cuz I think it gets dirtier this way.


----------



## Compile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
My psu fan is facing the bottom. I clean the psu every month or so cuz I think it gets dirtier this way.

Have you seen my PSU tray MOD? It's in my sigg if you haven't. May help you out some.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, we've had one of those hanging around going on 25 years now. Perhaps even longer since Gramps was a master electrician. He'd get a kick outta this.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You got a *desoldering pump*?


@Offender_mullet

I face mine up because of dust. But in the case of the 932(at least), I don't think that it makes much difference. We have a pair of birds and when I went to take pics of inside the case for the cable management documentation I decided to blow it out. Well as I was turning the HAF to get to the right side I noticed a bunch of down feathers choking up a quarter of my exhaust port.









So take it with a grain of salt, dust depends on two things, your environment and the HAF 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I find it a nightmare to try to get the side panel on, because I have a lot of molex connectors. Maybe if I sleeved the whole thing it would fit better. I personally have the two extra 6-pin connectors and the 4-pin stuffed under the last HDD and they're completely hidden. Just a thought.

Very similar things happen on different parts of the same forum at almost the same time.
Check out this post/ these posts: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9296473

So I finished re-building my W/C loop in about 2 hours yesterday, including taking time to shoot pics. I post to three threads, should I post all pics on the W/C thread and link on the other threads or post here because my sig rig is a Haf 932 or just post on all 3?


----------



## trippinonprozac

so finally finished my build, apart from the GPU waterblocks...

what do you guys think?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac* 
so finally finished my build, apart from the GPU waterblocks...

what do you guys think?

Looks great!! I take it that's an open side and not a super clear window?
What are your plans for GPU blocks?

Oh yeah. My PSU fan faces down, never had a problem with dust in it but it's on top of my desk.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Looks great!! I take it that's an open side and not a super clear window?
What are your plans for GPU blocks?

Oh yeah. My PSU fan faces down, never had a problem with dust in it but it's on top of my desk.


well it was cut for a window, then found that the perspex was too thick and the side of the case wouldnt fit on!

so as it stands there is no window in the cut out, however I have a piece of perspex that fits in there nicely.

I dont have too many dust problems, but I wouldnt mind getting some kind of insulation that will prevent dust coming throug hte fan ducts and drive bays.


----------



## BriSleep

Heh heh. Falloutboy just left his open and hit it with the air compressor once in a while.







She was beautifull too, I miss her already, can't imagine what this "Dark April" is going to be.


----------



## Nhb93

Great looking rig man. Love the black tubing.

Love how my rig went completely unnoticed.


----------



## Ceadderman

No it didn't. We just expect more from such a great build.









j/k









Honestly though we've come to appreciate your talents Nhb, so when you're in the presence of greatness what more is left to say.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Great looking rig man. Love the black tubing.

Love how my rig went completely unnoticed.


----------



## Nhb93

If my motherboard wasn't atrociously laid out, cable management would be SO much easier. I mean, who designs a motherboard with the 8-pin power halfway up the board on the LEFT side? Who also puts a 4-pin molex power connector on the bottom left, and the USB headers smack in the middle of the board. It's just a nightmare. I can't wait till I upgrade in the future, to a workable board.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Great looking rig man. Love the black tubing.

Love how my rig went completely unnoticed.










I noticed, I just thought it was a cable management update. When it looks so very good in the first place it's hard to see what's been improved.


----------



## Nhb93

Yeah, I stuffed all the cables into the back panel, then hide the loose ones under the HDD's. Wrapped the visible wires with black electrical tape, since I don't have any sleeve, so now it looks pretty clean. Hopefully the next pictures will have a new graphics card, or an old one, but with some SLI.







Double monitors really kill this card right now, I'm afraid to pick up BC2 because of that. 8800GTX still destroys most of what I have at 1920x1080 though. No one happens to have a spare do they?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Heh heh. Falloutboy just left his open and hit it with the air compressor once in a while.







She was beautifull too, I miss her already, can't imagine what this "Dark April" is going to be.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Great looking rig man. Love the black tubing.

Love how my rig went completely unnoticed.










I saw it too! Plz post me your true so I can use it till i get my water cooling back up and running.

Also added *xkevinpham* and *Rawk!*


----------



## Nhb93

I actually won it for free on here, since someone gave it away after their change to water cooling. If I ever make the switch, which I might not, since I move my PC a moderate amount, I planned on doing the same, just to keep the friendliness going. Yes, you heard me right, a free LAPPED TRUE with 2 SAN ACE FANS, plus 3 mounting brackets!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well that would be extremely impressive if I did the performance heatsink fans on my CPUs'. Free though, now that you can't beat with a sharp stick in the eye.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I actually won it for free on here, since someone gave it away after their change to water cooling. If I ever make the switch, which I might not, since I move my PC a moderate amount, I planned on doing the same, just to keep the friendliness going. Yes, you heard me right, a free LAPPED TRUE with 2 SAN ACE FANS, plus 3 mounting brackets!


----------



## Majal

How do I remove the front panel that says cooler master? 
I want to put in a custom filter.

The one in front of the fan on the face of the case.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Right at the bottom of the bezel, there is an opening to put your fingers in. Do that and just give it a yank to pull of it off. You wont break it by doing this either so give it a nice hard pull!


----------



## doat

grab it from the bottom and pull up and out, don't be scared it will take some force.


----------



## Majal

That was ****ing scary. lmao.


----------



## ThirdLap

Guess I should join; I friggin' love my 932 and plan to keep it for at least a few more years. Here's some pics from my recent teardown and paint job:

http://i.imgur.com/yfQt8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BTQUT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mq38q.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/EJjEI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Rtoo9.jpg

Finished product:



















Externally mounted H50 reservoir: http://i.imgur.com/sU056.jpg

Secret storage drawer: Closed and open.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## jmcmtank

Need moar photos of your external rad and the nifty dual fan affair in the PSU blanking plate area. Edit, oh yeah and the very nifty channel on the mobo cutouts is fab.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Need moar photos of your external rad and the nifty dual fan affair in the PSU blanking plate area. Edit, oh yeah and the very nifty channel on the mobo cutouts is fab.

Thanks! I actually have another piece for the upper rounded cutout, but haven't been able to find it since the teardown.

More pics as requested:

http://i.imgur.com/kh6nn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kuf1G.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/p4aaA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mYHZG.jpg


----------



## Ceadderman

Are those spinners 90's? I wonder if I could get Yate Loon's 90mm fans in red LED.









I like your external H50 though. Real sweet.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Thanks! I actually have another piece for the upper rounded cutout, but haven't been able to find it since the teardown.

More pics as requested:

http://i.imgur.com/kh6nn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kuf1G.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/p4aaA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mYHZG.jpg


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Thanks! I actually have another piece for the upper rounded cutout, but haven't been able to find it since the teardown.

More pics as requested:

http://i.imgur.com/kh6nn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kuf1G.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/p4aaA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mYHZG.jpg

Thanks, the channel must have a hefty groove as the cutouts have rolled edges?


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Are those spinners 90's?

Nope, $1.99 80mm Sunbeam Silent Cores from Petra's.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Thanks, the channel must have a hefty groove as the cutouts have rolled edges?

They took a little effort to get on, as the groove is actually fairly small... approx 2mm at the center.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/neruedtrmo.html


----------



## Marleton

Hillskill, Ceadderman, Nolonger,

Thanks for the reply and the pictures (sorry, yesterday my internet went off)

Unfortunately I cannot find any black-painted HAF932 in the stores (except the AMD edition), so I think I'm going with the standard HAF932 -and will later modd it. 
I like cable-managing, so it wouldn't be a problem if I had to work longer with a non-modular TX650 -, result is the point. I was hesitating between the TX650(non-modular) and HX620(modular), but since the TX was released later and maybe more powerful (and of course cheaper), it'll do for me.

If I'm right the new HAFx comes with 2Ã- 230 and 2Ã-200 and 1Ã-140 mm fans, the standard HAf932 has got 3Ã- 230 and a single 140 mm fan. I'm taking 2Ã- 120 plus in it, so I really hope there won't be any problem with cooling.









I'll also post some pictures as soon as my upgrades arrive. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually the only difference between a modular to non modular of the same wattage is the cable management.

What you want to look for is what it's rated at. A bronze is better than standard, and silver rated is better than a bronze and so on.

In this case the HX is Bronze rated and the TX is standard 80 rated.

HX v TX

For only $20 more you get much better features and life from the HX. And it's so much better when you don't have to worry about what you're going to do with the extra cables. Cause you can put them in the included bag and put them away for later additions. If I wasn't going for 5870 XFire(the TX is crossfire rated) later on I would get the 650 TX. However I'm going to be getting the TX 750 So I should be able to handle an h2o system as well.









I really hope you don't skimp on your PSU. That's the heart of your computer. Not that non modular is skimping. But the modular one is just that much better. And lemme be the first to welcome you to the club.









Oh and no problem, I like to help when I can. It's my pleasure.Peace.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marleton*


Hillskill, Ceadderman, Nolonger,

Thanks for the reply and the pictures (sorry, yesterday my internet went off)

Unfortunately I cannot find any black-painted HAF932 in the stores (except the AMD edition), so I think I'm going with the standard HAF932 -and will later modd it. 
I like cable-managing, so it wouldn't be a problem if I had to work longer with a non-modular TX650 -, result is the point. I was hesitating between the TX650(non-modular) and HX620(modular), but since the TX was released later and maybe more powerful (and of course cheaper), it'll do for me.

If I'm right the new HAFx comes with 2Ã- 230 and 2Ã-200 and 1Ã-140 mm fans, the standard HAf932 has got 3Ã- 230 and a single 140 mm fan. I'm taking 2Ã- 120 plus in it, so I really hope there won't be any problem with cooling.









I'll also post some pictures as soon as my upgrades arrive. Thanks for the help!


----------



## FreeBirdMarine77

Count me in plz! =) New HAF 922 user here..


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Nope, $1.99 80mm Sunbeam Silent Cores from Petra's.

Heh heh, what are you, like 2 hours driving distance from Petras??








I'd love to be that close to all the computer vendors. Of course, if I buy it before they close it usually gets here the next day. I'd also be flat broke if I lived that close.


----------



## 1ch!go

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeBirdMarine77* 
Count me in plz! =) New HAF 922 user here..










Nice Power Supply


----------



## FreeBirdMarine77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1ch!go* 
Nice Power Supply


























It is a good PSU, I really like it...


----------



## 1ch!go

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreeBirdMarine77*


It is a good PSU, I really like it...


I too


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Just showing off my OCN sticker that I received yesterday. I have a couple more and was thinking of "red-ing" it out. Sorry about the pic quality, blame it on my iphone and dead camera.










thourt that was a image of my pc then lol got exacly the same sticker in exactly the same place







looks good


----------



## trippinonprozac

hey guys,

how did you go about installing a perspex window in regards to the thickness of the window?

my side panel wont close when I have the persex in place


----------



## Ceadderman

Are you running it edge to edge? If you are I suggest you get some hex socket cap screws and affix it to the outside of the case.

If you go to youtube.com and look up nevergive7 he shows you what I'm talking about. Just look up HAF at his home page, you'll come across the vids you need to explain what I'm saying.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*


hey guys,

how did you go about installing a perspex window in regards to the thickness of the window?

my side panel wont close when I have the persex in place


----------



## trippinonprozac

awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem. It looks like he shaved his homepage album. So if you come back here in a few minutes I should have a link for you in this reply.









And here you go, about 1:15 in he has a really good view of completed plexi mod. Also go to SuperTroy's page as well to see if you can't get the design of it. It's REALLY sharp.

Completed 932 build.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*


awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## trippinonprozac

legend +rep


----------



## nolonger

That's an amazing mod you linked right there.


----------



## Ceadderman

I know, too bad it isn't a C4F/Thuban system though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
That's an amazing mod you linked right there.


----------



## ROM3000

Oops. Sorry everyone. I meant to ask this in another thread and didn't notice I was in the HAF one. Disregard.

On a side note. Some amazing builds you guys have.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Guess I should join; I friggin' love my 932 and plan to keep it for at least a few more years. Here's some pics from my recent teardown and paint job:

http://i.imgur.com/yfQt8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BTQUT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mq38q.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/EJjEI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Rtoo9.jpg

Finished product:



















Externally mounted H50 reservoir: http://i.imgur.com/sU056.jpg

Secret storage drawer: Closed and open.

So what do you guys think?

Dude, first of all, you can win my vote by making things blue, I wasn't into modding when everyone was doing blue so I'm not tired of it. I do like the green things guys are starting to do though.








Also they're actually starting to put out purple lights!! Maybe if they do that and some pink we can get some female vibeage in here.

Second, for that drawer I think you should win *Mod of the Year!!*

Haven't been able to watch the youtube thing yet. Man I'm swamped, can I take a day off? Where do I put in for one?


----------



## kevindd992002

I was cleaning the top panel (the one with the power and reset buttons) of my HAF922 with Alcohol and unfortuantely some parts faded white. What possibly can I do to restore the black color?


----------



## jmcmtank

Short of painting it with bumper/fender paint you could go to an automotive dealer; they usually carry a range of colour restorers for plastic trim. The guy who cleans our vans warned us against using alcohol products on the dash in case it stained.


----------



## Aximous

Just paint it again, the original paint must've dissolved in the alcohol you used.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah I was stupid enough to use Alcohol. I'm not confident in restoring it myself though. Can the automobile restorers do it for me? Or is it too expensive for them to do such small job?


----------



## Nhb93

You're in the Philippines, or I would suggest buying a new one.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah I was stupid enough to use Alcohol. I'm not confident in restoring it myself though. Can the automobile restorers do it for me? Or is it too expensive for them to do such small job?


Mate it's usually just like a giant felt-tip!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You're in the Philippines, or I would suggest buying a new one.


Buying what?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Mate it's usually just like a giant felt-tip!


What do you mean?


----------



## jmcmtank

Like a big ink-marker.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ah, and then I just paint it and let it dry? No coating or whatsoever needed? Just like coloring the fainted part?


----------



## jmcmtank

Yes, it's used to restore the colour of plastic which has faded in the sun or whatever and just takes a few minutes to dry.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ahh. So you mean what I will actually apply in the top panel is not black paint but a "restorer" ? Sorry, I'm not good at cars


----------



## FEAR.

Its been a while since i last posted pics of my pc so heres a little update of where im at

New fan controller modded

Pulled apart









Sanded









Painted flat black and put back together









And latest pc shots


















Ok thats about all for now, so enjoy
and remember to check out my build log for more pictures









Cheers
~FEAR.


----------



## jmcmtank

I saw that on your build log; I think it works in that satin black because it's directly below the front panel, almost looks OEM.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow that is a fantastic job with the sunbeam fan controller.









~Ceadder


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
I saw that on your build log; I think it works in that satin black because it's directly below the front panel, almost looks OEM.

Haha cheers, was looking into maybe painting the dvd drive the same









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Wow that is a fantastic job with the sunbeam fan controller.









~Ceadder









Thanks Ceadder


----------



## naturaldisaster

hi all. nice to see a really cool rig here... i might go for something like this once a get wc setup!









i wanted to ask something here. it might have been asked before but this thread is far too big to read fully, hence ill ask anyways









i have a HAF 922. will it be possible to put on a 3 x 120 radiator onto it without any serious mods? 2 x 120 will fit easily (in place of the top exhaust fan.)


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster*


hi all. nice to see a really cool rig here... i might go for something like this once a get wc setup!









i wanted to ask something here. it might have been asked before but this thread is far too big to read fully, hence ill ask anyways









i have a HAF 922. will it be possible to put on a 3 x 120 radiator onto it without any serious mods? 2 x 120 will fit easily (in place of the top exhaust fan.)


edit: in a rush didnt see u had the 922, my bad







, ne ways you can make a 360 fit on top of the 922, some ppl have, or u can go external, good luck


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreeBirdMarine77*


It is a good PSU, I really like it...


I have it's bigger brother


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster* 
hi all. nice to see a really cool rig here... i might go for something like this once a get wc setup!









i wanted to ask something here. it might have been asked before but this thread is far too big to read fully, hence ill ask anyways









i have a HAF 922. will it be possible to put on a 3 x 120 radiator onto it without any serious mods? 2 x 120 will fit easily (in place of the top exhaust fan.)

I stuffed a double up top with a single in the bottom after the video card in the loop (making it basically like a triple worth of cooling). Triggs75 with his 922 stuffed a triple in the top and you can see his build log showing that *HERE*

Something to keep in mind that I found with my build... because of the lower height of the 922 case, the radiator + fans at the top puts them very close to the top of your motherboard when it is installed in the case. If you have a lot of stuff high on the board you might have some clearance issues so take a close look at your motherboard to see where the components are located at the top of the board. In my case, the Gigabyte UD5, the MOSFET heatsink got in the way with a Swiftech rad and 25mm thick fans so I shifted the radiator position to the one side of the case.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Its been a while since i last posted pics of my pc so heres a little update of where im at

Ok thats about all for now, so enjoy
and remember to check out my build log for more pictures









Cheers
~FEAR.










Mmmmmm everything looks so clean. Nice job


----------



## wermad

Thanks HAF members for all the help in my 932 build, there is a lot of valuable information on this thread and awesome members who build awesome HAFs. Sadly this is the beginning of the end for my 932. I just pulled the trigger on a new case and some extra bits in hopes to have a setup that will last for a few years w/out further input or destruction







.

I would like to say there is NOTHING wrong with the Cooler Master HAF 932 (or even the 922). This is a scenario where my plans have far exceeded my haf's capabilities imho.

Im still waiting for Cooler Master's response in regards to the availability of the i/o panel since I have practically destroyed mine. In the meantime, Im spraying the whole case in satin black including the controversial doors and its cherry red/satin black schemes (here's looking at you Ceader). and once its looking like its old self, will put her on ebay unless ne one in the mainland US wants to workout a deal







.

Will post pics of new case on new thread/log Ill start and sig it. Wont say what it is though












































Tnx again haf mems, if its cool w/ FallOutBoy, I'll linger around incase ne haf members have unaswered questions or if its something I have experience w/ my old haf build.

-wermad


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmmm, I'm think your new case's first three letters are A, B, S.









I figured out that I'm probably going to go with a 32 Gig SSD for my OS and run two 1 TB drives in RAID 1 for the short term. But man I'm really sweating my loans. They get posted today sometime so we'll see if UoP decides to screw me or if they pay the first block off and let the other block go until August. I'll be REALLY hot if they take it all. Since I've been having issues with this old gear not listed in my sig rig. Burnt RAM, unannounced reboots etc. even had a couple of BSODs'. I'm ready for an upgrade like no other. Too bad C4F Extreme isn't available yet. Would LOVE to have that.

And it's okay werm, soon as you see where I'm headed with mine you're going to kick yourself for not thinking of it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Thanks HAF members for all the help in my 932 build, there is a lot of valuable information on this thread and awesome members who who build awesome HAFs. Sadly this is the beginning of the end for my 932. I just pulled the trigger on a new case and some extra bits in hopes to have a setup that will last for a few years w/out further input or destruction







.

I would like to say there is NOTHING wrong with the Cooler Master HAF 932 (or even the 922). This is a scenario where my plans have far exceeded my haf's capabilities imho.

Im still waiting for Cooler Master's response in regards to the availability of the i/o panel since I have practically destroyed mine. In the meantime, Im spraying the whole case in satin black including the controversial doors and its cherry red/satin black schemes (here's looking at you Ceader). and once its looking like its old self, will put her on ebay unless ne one in the mainland US wants to workout a deal







.

Will post pics of new case on new thread/log Ill start and sig it. Wont say what it is though












































Tnx again haf mems, if its cool w/ FallOutBoy, I'll linger around incase ne haf members have unaswered questions or if its something I have experience w/ my old haf build.

-wermad


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hmmmm, I'm think your new case's first three letters are A, B, S.









And it's okay werm, soon as you see where I'm headed with mine you're going to kick yourself for not thinking of it.









~Ceadder


















nah, thats a nice case but not it. this is a case I had seen before but never really checked it out nor the mnfctr out. once i get this case, ill be pretty satisfied with it and its hella future proofed too.

+ rep if ne one who can guess it. Ill reveal what it is once I have it up and running.

Ceader, u wouldn't happend to have an extra unused i/o panel







?

btw, its bigger than the abs canyon 695


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 







nah, thats a nice case but not it. this is a case I had seen before but never really checked it out nor the mnfctr out. once i get this case, ill be pretty satisfied with it and its hella future proofed too.

+ rep if ne one who can guess it. Ill reveal what it is once I have it up and running.

Ceader, u wouldn't happend to have an extra unused i/o panel







?

btw, its bigger than the abs canyon 695









could it be the Corsair Obsidian?
or maybe
Thermaltake Xaser VI?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
could it be the Corsair Obsidian?
or maybe
Thermaltake Xaser VI?

Nope!










both are really nice cases, especially the corsair, as I've clued before, its way bigger than the ABS Canyon 695 (not necessarily taller though







)


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Nope!









both are really nice cases, especially the corsair, as I've clued before, its way bigger than the ABS Canyon 695 (not necessarily taller though







)


Aerocool M40?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


Aerocool M40?


no, though your heading in the right direction in terms of the overall shape, but size is way bigger


----------



## Nhb93

When you said not tall my first thought was the Raven, forgot the brand though. But that's not very large, or at least not larger than a 932 I think? There's that $500 Lian Li blue flagship case, but that's pretty ugly.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
When you said not tall my first thought was the Raven, forgot the brand though. But that's not very large, or at least not larger than a 932 I think? There's that $500 Lian Li blue flagship case, but that's pretty ugly.

the ABS Canyon 695 is ~26" tall, my new case is slightly shorter, but hulla of a lot wider and and deeper. another clue, its a case manufacture from the US and im surprised there is little out there relative to the big players (i.e Lian, cm, antec, silverstone, etc.)


----------



## nolonger

Murdermod TJ07?


----------



## wermad

think along the shape of the aerocool, the Lian li 343b, and DD double wide acrylic cases (more clues) but a bit bigger overall, thus its not the traditional rectangular tower









edit: sorry, I dont intend to steer this







, so Im steering her back in, though tnx for you participation guys.

so back on topic: Any one know where else to get a complete i/o panel for the 932? CM has yet to response, Ill try their live chat later today.


----------



## BriSleep

Back off topic. Is it the Ascension U2UFO, or similar by MM (Mountain Mods)?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Back off topic. Is it the Ascension U2UFO, or similar by MM (Mountain Mods)?

Continueing off topic: +rep, its the Extended Ascension. will post pics when it arrives on a new thread.

Back on topic, no luck w/ the online chat, doesnt want to connect to CM rep. will email them again about i/o panel.


----------



## Backslash

Add me to this group


----------



## DefiedV

*Backlash*: Nice monitor







, Don't you hate the OSD?

Oh and Nice rig! Just try and work on some cable management and you'll be good to go.


----------



## wrc05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Backslash* 
Add me to this group


















Nice rig but, will look great if you could do some cable management!


----------



## FEAR.

You got some really nice hardware in that pc, all you need now is cable management and a window


----------



## XtachiX

wow i finally got all my stuff, h50, 922, 5770, m1000, and all i can say this freakin case is AMAZING
i'm glad i chose this kewl looking case. pics will come when i'm not feeling lazy


----------



## DefiedV

*X*: I am glad you like it, I felt the exact same way when I opened up mine for the first time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Then I'm gonna have to say the Danger Den sounds like what you're referring too.









Yes I do have a spare I/O panel but I have the controller out and waiting to be repaired and the USBs' 180'ed. I figured out that I'll have to flip the cable connectors so that they plug in correctly and then I have to fold the contacts 180 to the way they are soldered now. Think of it like taking the capitol "L" and reversing the letter. Anyway if I can dismantle it without screwing the USB housings up it should work once I get it all back together.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*









nah, thats a nice case but not it. this is a case I had seen before but never really checked it out nor the mnfctr out. once i get this case, ill be pretty satisfied with it and its hella future proofed too.

+ rep if ne one who can guess it. Ill reveal what it is once I have it up and running.

Ceader, u wouldn't happend to have an extra unused i/o panel







?

btw, its bigger than the abs canyon 695


----------



## Ceadderman

Your best bet with CM is to call their parts department and harang the guy. Otherwise I fear you will be lost in the shuffle. Now you understand why I was so peeved when I was dealing with mine.









A great case should not have an albatross like the CM customer service around it's figurative neck. It took what to me was a 5 star case and made it an average one. But I'm going to make this thing a beast and show CM how it should have been done in the first place. I still can't believe that the USBs' were supposed to be this way in the first place, that the I/O panel is sposed to have LEDs' so bright they make the sun look like a soft yellow reading light and that they couldn't do it right with a Red/Green setup. Red Power and Green flashing read LED. I mean damn there are low intensity LEDs' in those colors. I just don't get their mindset.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


think along the shape of the aerocool, the Lian li 343b, and DD double wide acrylic cases (more clues) but a bit bigger overall, thus its not the traditional rectangular tower









edit: sorry, I dont intend to steer this







, so Im steering her back in, though tnx for you participation guys.

so back on topic: Any one know where else to get a complete i/o panel for the 932? CM has yet to response, Ill try their live chat later today.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Then I'm gonna have to say the Danger Den sounds like what you're referring too.








~Ceadder










This is what I got









Mountain Mods Extended Ascension


----------



## Ceadderman

What I've got in mind with the 932 will make that look like an ITX case.









And now that case gave me another idea for how to tackle a horizontal 360 RAD up front. Definitely can't wait now. I need a couple more cases for parts though.









I just wish my funding would get here already. It got sent out yesterday to the school.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


This is what I got









Mountain Mods Extended Ascension


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeBirdMarine77* 
Count me in plz! =) New HAF 922 user here..

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/...f3e97dfa_b.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Backslash* 
Add me to this group









http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010001.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010002.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010003.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010004.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010006.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010007.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010008.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...h/P1010009.jpg

Both added!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Tnx again haf mems, if its cool w/ FallOutBoy, I'll linger around incase ne haf members have unaswered questions or if its something I have experience w/ my old haf build.

-wermad

No problems with that here. Afterall, thats kinda what I've been doing for the last few weeks.

Also I got an offer to sell my HAF. Think I'm gonna take it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
This is what I got









Mountain Mods Extended Ascension

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat..._Ascension.jpg

Now theres a beast!


----------



## ilocos boy

new owner ha932 check it out.


----------



## wermad

Finally got a rep through their live chat, had me fill out a parts request, Im thinking this wont be free







, the i/o panel was listed for ~$10usd, not too much of an expensive.


----------



## Xraven771

Rant: any one with bad cable management on the 932 HAF are just lazy and have no excuse


----------



## Backslash

Thanks guys. I have all the front panel I/O and USB wires manages fine. I ran out of cable ties, so I will work on that


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Dude, first of all, you can win my vote by making things blue,

Second, for that drawer I think you should win *Mod of the Year!!*

Lol, thanks! Screw what others think, I like blue dammit!









About living close to Petra's (from your other reply): Not anymore. Pretty sure they moved to Indiana after merging with Sidewinder.









Even so, I still have a Fry's fifteen minutes away and a Microcenter within 90 minutes, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Lol, thanks! Screw what others think, I like blue dammit!









About living close to Petra's (from your other reply): Not anymore. Pretty sure they moved to Indiana after merging with Sidewinder.










Even so, I still have a Fry's fifteen minutes away and a Microcenter within 90 minutes, so I can't complain too much.

Man, I just went back and looked at the drawer you made, and I must say, well done! I'd love to see a How-To for that, since I'd be interested in making my own.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
Rant: any one with bad cable management on the 932 HAF are just lazy and have no excuse









This.

Some of the submissions in the 'Rate my Cables' thread are just sad.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


*X*: I am glad you like it, I felt the exact same way when I opened up mine for the first time.


like it? like it? I LOVE IT


----------



## Nhb93

Man, just saw on Facebook, that the 922 is $50 OFF! Still have to pay shipping, but that still makes it about $70. What a price for such a good case. Just in case anyone was wondering. Promo Code: MINIHAF

Original Post:
Exclusive deal alert! HALF off of our best selling COOLER MASTER HAF 922 Case. Originally $99 - Use promo code: "MINIHAF" for $50 off - Expires 5/15

Obviously, this is a NewEgg deal.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Man, just saw on Facebook, that the 922 is $50 OFF! Still have to pay shipping, but that still makes it about $70. What a price for such a good case. Just in case anyone was wondering. Promo Code: MINIHAF

Original Post:
Exclusive deal alert! HALF off of our best selling COOLER MASTER HAF 922 Case. Originally $99 - Use promo code: "MINIHAF" for $50 off - Expires 5/15


So Facebook sells cases now?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, if you can't afford the I/O panel werm, it looks like you might have to sell that shiny shiny.
















Just got off the phone with my financial aid Rep. It looks like it won't be TOO much longer. But she told me that I should see $2700 after my Pell hits.









If I weren't buying the bulk of my system with it, I would get two 5970s'.

That new Matrix is hella tempting.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Finally got a rep through their live chat, had me fill out a parts request, Im thinking this wont be free







, the i/o panel was listed for ~$10usd, not too much of an expensive.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Definitely can't wait now. *I need a couple more cases for parts though*.








~Ceadder









fyi, my haf is for sale









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Also I got an offer to sell my HAF. Think I'm gonna take it.









edit: Tnx FallOut. Its sad when one has to leave a project that you poured your heart into it.


----------



## KILLER_K

Anyone else have a issue with the back-plate cut out being way off when installing the mother board? I think about it is about half off from being in the correct position on mine. Kinda disappointed in that problem.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


Anyone else have a issue with the back-plate cut out being way off when installing the mother board? I think about it is about half off from being in the correct position on mine. Kinda disappointed in that problem.


Yes and its very common unfortunately


----------



## Ceadderman

Huh?









Your back plate should first snap into place and then your MoBo lined up with it and the standoff openings. There shouldn't be any issues with it at all, since the 932 can accept most if not all form factors. I think that only the ITX is not supported. So I'm not sure what you're getting at. If I look at mine(now off to my right) I can see a slight bit of daylight at the top but that's cause my backplate has spring clips.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


Anyone else have a issue with the back-plate cut out being way off when installing the mother board? I think about it is about half off from being in the correct position on mine. Kinda disappointed in that problem.


I would werm but that's why my Mod will be done in September. I only get so much for my loan so I have to prioritize putting the working system together first and then the aesthetics of it in August. My next loan is supposed to Post on the 2nd of August. I'll be picking up 4 extra face plates and 4 cases. Then I'm going to dismantle all 4 cases and restructure the MoBo tray to be horizontally opposed as well as slide out. Think of this as the Danger Den 3.0 My only issue that I can see is the side bezels. Not sure how I'm going to tackle that. But it's in the planning stages. Coloss offered his Cad to do my mockup. So one I get my system built I'm going to put pen to paper and scan it and then send it to him to see what the final build should look like. Most of it I can do with hand tools but the back of the case is going to be 100% custom fabrication.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


Anyone else have a issue with the back-plate cut out being way off when installing the mother board? I think about it is about half off from being in the correct position on mine. Kinda disappointed in that problem.


My old Gygabyte was off but my new Gygabyte fits great. I just used some electrical tape on the backplate with the old board.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I'll be picking up 4 extra face plates and 4 cases. Then I'm going to dismantle all 4 cases and restructure the MoBo tray to be horizontally opposed as well as slide out. Think of this as the Danger Den 3.0 My only issue that I can see is the side bezels. Not sure how I'm going to tackle that. But it's in the planning stages. Coloss offered his Cad to do my mockup. So one I get my system built I'm going to put pen to paper and scan it and then send it to him to see what the final build should look like. Most of it I can do with hand tools but the back of the case is going to be 100% custom fabrication.









~Ceadder









You looking to setup the mobo horizontal? Mountain Mods does offer a Horizon option on the u2ufo/ascension where the mobo tray can be setup horizontal, are u planning something like this?

I didnt go w/ this option as it was going to tack on another $40usd and the back plate was going to throw off my wc setup. just did the the 10pci mobo as it sits a little higher and for future proofing


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, the way it is set up with the Mobo fairly low. This way the GPUs' are easier to cool and I can set RADs wherever I want them. I'm thinking a 4x140mm setup to use the stock 140s' but I'm going to be shaving about a half inch off the inside edges to make a single grill. So one case is going to lose a whole inch off it. And two of them will completely lose the I/O panels and get the grill extended up front so only the middle one gets the I/O panel but the Power and Resets will probably be Red Vandal switches as well as a BIOS reset switch. Not sure how(or if) I'm going to do that though.









I think I've got to re-skin the doors too cause with the size of it I'm not going to need the louvres for venting.

Oh I went back and took another look at the ABS? I don't like how you're stuck with 2 5.25s' and a 3.5 on both sides. That's whack. It's great that you can HAVE 6 drives but it's a weird orientation. If it had a spot for a 2nd MoBo and Power Supply combination it would be a great 2 in one system configuration for a work cubicle, but the way it's set up now they want too much for it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
You looking to setup the mobo horizontal? Mountain Mods does offer a Horizon option on the u2ufo/ascension where the mobo tray can be setup horizontal, are u planning something like this?

I didnt go w/ this option as it was going to tack on another $40usd and the back plate was going to throw off my wc setup. just did the the 10pci mobo as it sits a little higher and for future proofing


----------



## Nhb93

Sorry to mess with the topic, but since I know a lot of you worked with them before, a question about Dremels. Are there any wheels strong enough to cut diamond plate aluminum? I've got a case mod in my head (un-HAF related), and I just need to know this before I proceed.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


edit: Tnx Fallout. Its sad when one has to leave a project that you poured your heart into it.










I know. It is sad but the next one is just gonna be bigger and better.


----------



## Ceadderman

If it's too thick, probably not. DP is pretty thick stock. I don't know that I would entertain that notion where Dremel is concerned. Your best bet imho, is to have a fabrication shop do your cuts for you if you don't have a die grinder handy. DG tools are really so much better. Dremels are okay but not for overly large projects that put a lot of stress on the tool.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Sorry to mess with the topic, but since I know a lot of you worked with them before, a question about Dremels. Are there any wheels strong enough to cut diamond plate aluminum? I've got a case mod in my head (un-HAF related), and I just need to know this before I proceed.


----------



## DefiedV

*NHB93*: It depends on whether the Diamond plate is aluminum or steel, A reinforced dremel cutting disk can work through aluminium DP but it is going to be SLOW going(don't even think about steel). If you have a circular saw they sell huge cutting disks that fit them, I use one fairly frequently to cut *thick* steel piping. They can be had for cheap ($7-$10) but they don't last that long for heavy use. You can also pick up a cheap die grinder at harbor freight for $20-$50.

*Wermad*: Congrats on your MM, I knew that was what you bought as soon as you said HUGE. I keep eyeing a pinnacle 24, but need to hold back. Make sure to make a worklog and take lots o pics.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
*Wermad*: Congrats on your MM, I knew that was what you bought as soon as you said HUGE. I keep eyeing a pinnacle 24, but need to hold back. Make sure to make a worklog and take lots o pics.

I was messing with the CYO tool that MM has when I was looking into it, and after spec'ing and pricey several of their models, included the Pinnacle, the Extended Ascension made sense for my build, plus is pretty much future proof. So, just to warn you, I did start with basic models and ended up w/ the Big Cajuna


----------



## Ceadderman

That is pretty nice werm, but $300+ makes me want to go with what I previously had in mind. The way I would have them build the MM case it would cost me more than if I were to build the HAF into the beast that it could be.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I was messing with the CYO tool that MM has when I was looking into it, and after spec'ing and pricey several of their models, included the Pinnacle, the Extended Ascension made sense for my build, plus is pretty much future proof. So, just to warn you, I did start with basic models and ended up w/ the Big Cajuna


----------



## Loosenut

try using a straight die cutter on air. I use mine in the shop to modify the steel on custom truck. it has a carbon style wheel(dont remember the name) designed for cutting hardened steel. you buy it at walmart or parts stores for around $20-30


----------



## Hellfighter

What aftermarket LED fans are compatible with the HAF 932?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


What aftermarket LED fans are compatible with the HAF 932?


You looking to swap out the pwr/hdd leds? Here is a guide. there is also some discussion in it about using various types of led. good luck


----------



## hombredelassrtas

how did you all get the quick connect 5.25" coolermaster things back on without scratching it to hell??????


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
how did you all get the quick connect 5.25" coolermaster things back on without scratching it to hell??????

I pried them off w/ a flat head, didnt realize you could easily remove them by sliding them back (saw it on youtube vid of a HAF 932 disassembly). Try the later, if not the former.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

sliding them back?? have the video?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

ok sliding it forward did not work


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Continueing off topic: +rep, its the Extended Ascension. will post pics when it arrives on a new thread.

Back on topic, no luck w/ the online chat, doesnt want to connect to CM rep. will email them again about i/o panel.


HA!!! I love it when I get something right. I've been pretty busy for the past few days so I didn't even know if I guessed it. I'd also like to have, or build, a case like that.








Definitely give us a link to the thread where you show it being put together!!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Sorry to mess with the topic, but since I know a lot of you worked with them before, a question about Dremels. Are there any wheels strong enough to cut diamond plate aluminum? I've got a case mod in my head (un-HAF related), and I just need to know this before I proceed.


Well, if it's not too thick then sure you can cut it & what better to cut diamond plate than with a diamond blade: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...dremel+diamond+

You also might want to check Harbor Frieght tools I got 5 blades for something like $8- with the EZ lock adapter.


----------



## Nhb93

Cool guys, +Rep's to those who told me to get a die grinder, or other recommendations. It won't be a HAF that I'm working on, but it should be pretty awesome.


----------



## DQ Hero

Just ordered a HAF 922 from newegg. It will end up holding my new system when i get it.


----------



## Nhb93

I hope you saw the post about the promo code to get $50 off.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
What aftermarket LED fans are compatible with the HAF 932?

Any 120mm fan is compatible in every fan mount in the 932. In addition you can also put any 140mm fan in the rear of the case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
how did you all get the quick connect 5.25" coolermaster things back on without scratching it to hell??????

The best way to do it is to lift the back of the clip with one hand as much as you can and slide the clip backwards. It has to slide over a little lip as you can see. As it comes off, make sure to grab all the bits and springs that may fly out.

To put it back on, just do all this in reverse. Also be sure to hold the end sliding over the lip up so not to scratch the paint. Easy done!


----------



## Backslash

Update on my case:


----------



## DQ Hero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I hope you saw the post about the promo code to get $50 off.

yes i did, cost me $69 total for it!!! not a bad deal


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


You looking to swap out the pwr/hdd leds? Here is a guide. there is also some discussion in it about using various types of led. good luck










Actually, I was talking about the fans themselves...


----------



## hombredelassrtas

all but 3 would slide over







paint made things a paint in the ass







gonna try again tomorrow


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Actually, I was talking about the fans themselves...

change the led, use this guide

-or-

if your needing blue, you can buy the CM 230x200mm blue led fan


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


Actually, I was talking about the fans themselves...


Dunno if you saw but I answered your question back a page here.









Hope I answered anyway...


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


change the led, use this guide

-or-

if your needing blue, you can buy the CM 230x200mm blue led fan


Thereby invoking the call for the infamous pic 18, or pic 23, PSU switched to an Enermax 1050 and red fans switched to Blue: 









Oh, it's got a new spin res with blue LED's and a couple of other minor changes. I'm still working on those pics though.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Dunno if you saw but I answered your question back a page here.









Hope I answered anyway...

FallOut using







tactics, stealthy and quickly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Oh, it's got a new spin res with blue LED's and a couple of other minor changes. I'm still working on those pics though.

Nice! Shame only the egg has the "limited/special ed" blue 932. so much love for blue leds, too late for though


----------



## Ceadderman

Naaaaw it's never too late werm. Sell your new ascension and come back to the dark side.









I sure hope my loan shows up soon cause I got a fan to pay for and computer parts to buy before the egg runs out of stock and makes it so I have to continue to wait. Patience is not my virtue.









Will be getting:

1 more TB drive
1 128 Gig SSD
1 Lightscribe capable DVD+R
8 Gigs of DDR3 1333 4 channel
new CPU
Webcam
5200 DPi Mouse
Win7 Ultimate 64bit
H50 cooler(short term)
MoBo
1 750w HX(bros in combo)
1 1000w HX(Mine)
Debating on 5970 or 5870. We'll see they're both out of stock right now.









I apologize if I be boring people. If not I hope my impatience is entertaining at least.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


FallOut using







tactics, stealthy and quickly









Nice! Shame only the egg has the "limited/special ed" blue 932. so much love for blue leds, too late for though


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Naaaaw it's never too late werm. Sell your new ascension and come back to the dark side.









Debating on 5970 or 5870. We'll see they're both out of stock right now.









I apologize if I be boring people. If not I hope my impatience is entertaining at least.









~Ceadder











Nah, meant to switch to blue led fans as I have *26* red led fans (not including the CM 230 & the Yate red led 140).
Im definately missing my HAF, I think once ups shows up w/ my MM case, Ill be less saddend









Go w/ the 5970, or if you have the mulla (should i even ? it) then xfire 5870. Me on the other hand (which after getting the MM case seems very unlikely) wants trifire 5850 underwater


----------



## DefiedV

*BACKLASH* - Nice work on the management, looks much better 
*

Dude with the clip problem* - They are easy as pie to take off / put on. Just use your fingers and pull the ends towards you, then while still pulling towards you slide the whole piece towards to rear/psu side of the case. Watch out for the flying springs you will never find again, and do the same pull towards to thing when installing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


Dude with the clip problem[/B] - They are easy as pie to take off / put on. Just use your fingers and pull the ends towards you, then while still pulling towards you slide the whole piece towards to rear/psu side of the case. Watch out for the flying springs you will never find again, and do the same pull towards to thing when installing.


Thats one thing I *WONT* miss from the haf, those stupid tool-less bay clips are annoying as heck, as soon as I took them off, never put them back on. Even now that Im prepping my haf for sale, I only got the hdd trays (which are nifty btw) fitted back on, Im reluctant to put them back on. I just used screws to hold my drive bay stuff.


----------



## Ceadderman

mmmmm TriFire. Would love to TriFire 5970s'









Too bad, I can't do that yet. That's $2100 just for GPUs'.









If you look up 5970 in YouTube, one of the links that comes up is a GameSpot review with an ATi Rep. The interviewer asked what MSRP was on that card. The Rep stated $599 w/o hesitation. That's a $100 markup thanks to the vendors if not more all for the Reference 5970 with 2 Gigs of RAM and 2 GPUs on the same card.

Someone needs to file a class action on those fools. I'll pay their insane price but I don't have to be happy about it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Nah, meant to switch to blue led fans as I have *26* red led fans (not including the CM 230 & the Yate red led 140).
Im definately missing my HAF, I think once ups shows up w/ my MM case, Ill be less saddend









Go w/ the 5970, or if you have the mulla (should i even ? it) then xfire 5870. Me on the other hand (which after getting the MM case seems very unlikely) wants trifire 5850 underwater


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Thats one thing I *WONT* miss from the haf, those stupid tool-less bay clips are annoying as heck, as soon as I took them off, never put them back on. Even now that Im prepping my haf for sale, I only got the hdd trays (which are nifty btw) fitted back on, Im reluctant to put them back on. I just used screws to hold my drive bay stuff.


Yeah, screw the clips on the HAF. THey're horrible. When I sold my HAF the guy that bought my system asked me if I had the clips, and I told him unless he really wanted to cause me some trouble just to get craptastic mounting (I went all thumb screws) just for the sake of the "look of the clips" that I'd send them and he could remount them, or just forget it...

He forgot about them


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I like em. Granted for your bay devices to be stable you have to mount the right side traditionally, but those clips are good for holding the device in while you secure it from the other side. So they have a decent purpose. You just have to remember to secure the damn thing though.

When I didn't secure my optical drive with screws, I used it for a week and didn't realize the clip wasn't locked. I went to push on the eject button one day and my drive slid into the case about a half inch. good thing I'm not ham handed with my equipment.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Yeah, screw the clips on the HAF. THey're horrible. When I sold my HAF the guy that bought my system asked me if I had the clips, and I told him unless he really wanted to cause me some trouble just to get craptastic mounting (I went all thumb screws) just for the sake of the "look of the clips" that I'd send them and he could remount them, or just forget it...

He forgot about them


----------



## XtachiX

wow the 922 does have a really nice air flow in it, sweeeet
i like it more and more


----------



## Krazee

Hmm to wait for the Haf 932 Black Edition or get one now and paint it


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Hmm to wait for the Haf 932 Black Edition or get one now and paint it


wait imo


----------



## R1P5AW

There are some awesome rigs in this club









Get a HAF now and paint it! Check out my worklog thats what I did


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*


There are some awesome rigs in this club









Get a HAF now and paint it! Check out my worklog thats what I did










X2! Painting is FUN!

Especially when you're doing it in your apartment, and you forgot to open the windows and doors... And you're super high on paint fumes and you're already off balance, and your dog has finally learned how to jump and proceeds to do a superman into your chest, knocking your backwards onto your freshly painted HAF932, causing you cut your back on a sharp edge, which in turn pisses you off at your dog, but pisses you off more because you were in such a hurry to be done you didn't open your windows and door in the first place, which in turn leads you to decide to order a pizza from the pizza place across the street and have them deliver it for fear of falling down your stairs since you still feel high and are starting to get a migraine, and your fiance is yelling at you from the shower because she heard all the commotion and yelling, and is wondering why the apartment smells like fumes, and you're now embarrassed by the situation, and grow even more upset, so you decide to drink a few Heinekens while waiting on your pizza, and you realize you haven't eaten all day and a 6-pack is starting to effect you a little quicker than anticipated, and you decide you'll sit down on the couch to devise a story in your head to tell your woman so she doesn't hit you when she gets out of the shower for giving her a migraine as well from the fumes, and you start devising, and then you fall asleep on the couch.... Then you AWAKE to the doorbell only to realize you still had wet paint on your clothes and have successfully given your NEW couch a paint job...

Then, you decide you should probably go eat Chinese... Alone...

Yep, painting is F-U-N!


----------



## wermad

painting is a chore imho, its nice to see the end product though. still, wait for the black 932, factory pc will hold up much better to dyi paint.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


painting is a chore imho, its nice to see the end product though. still, wait for the black 932, factory pc will hold up much better to dyi paint.


Depends... Is it going to be powdercoated throughout with the same texture they use on the outside?

If so, I'd go ahead and paint. Make sure to use Primer and Clear. Will most definitely look 100x better than shoddy Powdercoating









A Nicely done paint job that has been prepped properly and cleared, will take a decent amount of abuse.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Hmm to wait for the Haf 932 Black Edition or get one now and paint it


If they make that now I will be pissed :/

I don't see how they would really expect to sell it all to well though since if they did do that there would be the HAF X out too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Poll how many people here would want a HAF X. I guarantee it's 50/50 at best based on the "ugly" factor. I think that CM is covering their bets by still offering an updated rendition of the original 932 but with the AMD door instead of the original style. They are pretty much the only company I've seen take an entry level case and MOD it for the masses.

The things I don't understand them doing is:

Upside down USB sockets. This makes absolutely no sense, since USBs' have always been a specific way. Are we going to flip the case and mount feet to the top? No. Even cheap paper cabinet companies get this right.









One LED fan. This is by far the worst thought a company that listens to the masses can have. Not only that but it's mounted in the front where it's blocked by systems with 3 to 5 HDDs', practically negating having a side window in the first place. Only saved steel in this instance.







I hope they listened with the new version.









And then of course who's bright idea was the 2 color scheme powder coat? I can understand doing it this way for the cafe system builders. Companies like Performance, Storm, iBuy etc. But most of us like BLACK and if we want to paint another color black is the perfect primer for it. Especially if the color we want to spray is a Met. base color. Ever seen Met. Purple on gray primer? I have it's not at all pretty.







A guy I know thinks that gray is acceptable under his grape coating.









Anyway those are the major issues that have hopefully been addressed. Though I don't see a change in the I/O... oh hell forgot about the laser beam LEDs' in contrasting colors. That's obviously not changing though. Anyway, I think the USBs' are the only real issue that hasn't been addressed. We'll see when it drops though.

One thing I would really like to see is a removable manufacturer badge that unbolts from the grill. But that goes with any manufacturer, not just CM. If I'm impressed with the parts of my system I'll tell people what parts I have in my system. No need for me to advertise unless I want to.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


If they make that now I will be pissed :/

I don't see how they would really expect to sell it all to well though since if they did do that there would be the HAF X out too.


----------



## share




----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Poll how many people here would want a HAF X. I guarantee it's 50/50 at best based on the "ugly" factor. I think that CM is covering their bets by still offering an updated rendition of the original 932 but with the AMD door instead of the original style.

Maybe it will be 50/50 but why make an updated version after so long. If you still had the HAF 932 and the HAX X and people didn't like the X they can simply still get a 932 and paint the interior or whatever.

I just don't see the point in only now updating it. I just don't think the cost of making these 'new' cases would be worth the time and effort.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


X2! Painting is FUN!

Yep, painting is F-U-N!










X3


----------



## Ceadderman

But it doesn't make sense to continue to offer the 932 at all once the X ships. But they'll still do it because some people may not like the X. Once the new HAF 932 drops good luck finding the LE case and the current versions of the standard 932. So in a way it does make sense. They plan on dropping the 1st and 2nd generation 932s'.

What would be really cool, is if they offered the case sans fans and when you order you pick your color at the vendor. Don't want LED? They could do that too. Personally that would keep a lot of people from being unhappy. Cause when I made my purchase I thought mine was going to have 3 LED 230mm fans. My Bro's did. Only his is the blue system complete with polarity reversal switches. Annnnnnnhhhh! XXX wrong answer.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Maybe it will be 50/50 but why make an updated version after so long. If you still had the HAF 932 and the HAX X and people didn't like the X they can simply still get a 932 and paint the interior or whatever.

I just don't see the point in only now updating it. I just don't think the cost of making these 'new' cases would be worth the time and effort.


----------



## PCSarge

well speaking of case painting (arbalest has seen this and thought it sucked)
i painted my HAF 932 today and will post my pictures


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


well speaking of case painting (arbalest has seen this and thought it sucked)
i painted my HAF 932 today and will post my pictures


I never said it sucked









I said the paint looked uneven, which you said may be your pics. I also said i like the scheme









The only real thing that sticks out is your 2nd pic.. Looks like blue overspray on some of your chassis.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
I never said it sucked









I said the paint looked uneven, which you said may be your pics. I also said i like the scheme









The only real thing that sticks out is your 2nd pic.. Looks like blue overspray on some of your chassis.

yes but thats covered by the side panel, so i really didnt mind it lol
yeah the color scheme was inspired by two of my favorite colors on cars,
the orange from the 69 dodge charger
and the blue from the 69 chevrolet camaro SS (yes i know it was blue with white stripes)


----------



## doat

That is a strange color choice Sarge but good work.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is a strange color choice Sarge but good work.


 yes its strange, but because it is, noone will try to make a cheap imitation >.>
and thanks


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


well speaking of case painting (arbalest has seen this and thought it sucked)
i painted my HAF 932 today and will post my pictures


Interesting color choice. The orange or brownish orange looks ok with the black. Better than I thought a color combo like that would go....but is it me or does one of the pictures make it look like it's alot more brown than orange


----------



## Diogo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *share*







Great cable management mate!

Btw, could you take a pictute of the back of the case? I mean with the left side panel off. I have a Storn Sniper (which shares the same interior layout as the 922) and I'm looking for cable management tips; Yours is trully great! (it'm my first build so it's quite "messy" right now







)


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *share*





Share: Did you paint this or PC it? The finish looks really good if you did infact paint it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


well speaking of case painting (arbalest has seen this and thought it sucked)
i painted my HAF 932 today and will post my pictures


I kind of like this color combo and hate it at the same time. Either way it definitely sets it apart from all the other 932s out there.


----------



## joedr

Here is an update of my sig rig.

I called it the: ***The eight cores from hell!***

Look at my signature for the build log.


----------



## DefiedV

So wow that came out pretty awesome.


----------



## joedr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
So wow that came out pretty awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Atomix099

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
But it doesn't make sense to continue to offer the 932 at all once the X ships. But they'll still do it because some people may not like the X. Once the new HAF 932 drops good luck finding the LE case and the current versions of the standard 932. So in a way it does make sense. They plan on dropping the 1st and 2nd generation 932s'.

XXX wrong answer.









~Ceadder









Well keep in mind the HAF X doesn't have space for a top mounted PSU... So therefore it cant hold a big top mounted radiator like the 932 can... They are about to come out with the 932 w/ the black interior... I dont think that case is going anywhere for a long time... Its just too epic of a win for water cooling...

The only thing they could add to the 932 is removable HDD bays like on the new 690 II ... But people are already moving them on there own..


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
yes but thats covered by the side panel, so i really didnt mind it lol
yeah the color scheme was inspired by two of my favorite colors on cars,
the orange from the 69 dodge charger
and the blue from the 69 chevrolet camaro SS (yes i know it was blue with white stripes)

OMG i love dodge chargers!







Nice job on the case, was following you around and trying to find your progress and it turned out really nice! Has anyone actually made filters for these intake or done a mod? Just wondered.


----------



## Ceadderman

I didn't say that the 932 was going to be dropped completely. I'm just saying that the blue LED and the Red LED systems will converge to the new 932 and be dropped.

I was only slightly agreeing with the point that the 932 will be around for awhile though I don't think in it's current iteration. All you have to do is look at the market. Like if I want a Reference XFX 5870 GPU, I have to buy the XXX version because newegg dropped the standard Reference version. I should still be able to overclock that GPU but won't have much room for changes since it's already OC'd.

Things change.

And btw if you're going to quote me, please leave my posts intact and just bold the area(s) you're addressing. Thanks.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atomix099* 
Well keep in mind the HAF X doesn't have space for a top mounted PSU... So therefore it cant hold a big top mounted radiator like the 932 can... They are about to come out with the 932 w/ the black interior... I dont think that case is going anywhere for a long time... Its just too epic of a win for water cooling...

The only thing they could add to the 932 is removable HDD bays like on the new 690 II ... But people are already moving them on there own..


----------



## cygnus

Anyone else have the power led crap out relatively fast? I've only had the thing for like 2 months.


----------



## XtachiX

i've finally got around uploading the pictures


----------



## Xraven771

Teaser of New HAF paint Orange & Black


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cygnus* 
Anyone else have the power led crap out relatively fast? I've only had the thing for like 2 months.









dont have mine pluged in lol there 2bright


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
i've finally got around uploading the pictures











You sir need some major wire/room/charbroil/desk/baby/box/adidas/cable management. I'm fairly certain my brain would explode in that room. Although on a good note your stealth mod came out nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
Teaser of New HAF paint Orange & Black









Looking good


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
OMG i love dodge chargers!







Nice job on the case, was following you around and trying to find your progress and it turned out really nice! Has anyone actually made filters for these intake or done a mod? Just wondered.

i'm currently trying to find something to mount as filters, all the thin foam has been too thick, i may try a woven platic mesh, that claims it stops dust....if it doesnt then back to square 1


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
Interesting color choice. The orange or brownish orange looks ok with the black. Better than I thought a color combo like that would go....but is it me or does one of the pictures make it look like it's alot more brown than orange

its you, your eyesight is shot


----------



## Ceadderman

@ I/O failure. Yes. Mine was shot before I ever got my cabinet. The solders ARE loose. I just sent in an RMA/Part request, though it took CM a bit to get to it after I had to get on them 3 times. wermad is waiting for an I/O panel to my knowledge but that was due to a modding error.







I'm keeping my 2nd panel to 180 the USBs' and if that works then I'm modding low intensity LEDs' to replace the faulty ones.









@Xraven; I really like what you did there. Being a San Francisco Giants fan, I was considering Orange and Black. I don't see how anyone that likes Halloween, doesn't see that as a good color combination(Orange and Black and vice versa) to use. It's a natural one imho.









@PCSarge, go to performance-pcs.com and look up DCMiflex filters. They have the 932 kit for about $40 made with medical grade screens. Granted a bit spendy, but they are magnetic and don't require modification to the case or using your nylons.









When your HAF is shut down it's a good time to take the filters off, outside and hit them with some Blow-Off.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
i'm currently trying to find something to mount as filters, all the thin foam has been too thick, i may try a woven platic mesh, that claims it stops dust....if it doesnt then back to square 1

Good idea on page 1 using a mosquito net; *linky*


----------



## Nhb93

Yeah, my HDD indication LED has never worked from day 1, but I didn't know till after I painted the thing. I guess in the future I know to test out my case before I do any work on it. It's not a big deal, and something that I can just fix in the future.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefiedV* 
You sir need some major wire/room/charbroil/desk/baby/box/adidas/cable management. I'm fairly certain my brain would explode in that room. Although on a good note your stealth mod came out nice.









i know


----------



## andressergio

here's my HAF922 water cooled







Cheers !
Sergio


----------



## freakb18c1

+ rep sweet


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


+ rep sweet


thx buddy !


----------



## Hellfighter

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Ceadderman

Are you running MiDi with that? I only ask cause your Yamaha KB. Looks pretty good on that desk cart.









~Ceadder


----------



## SPEEDemon

Can i join this group please? I've had an HAF 932 case ever since it first came out. I saw this case for the first time online and instantly knew that I needed to get it. Here are some pics of my rig. Since I took the pics, I've added shrouds to go with the push fans on my radiator, and added a white led strip behind the radiator to "showcase" it. I also took out the lower drive(1tb WD) and plopped it in an external case. I'll soon be putting in a 50GB OCZ Agility 2 SSD to use as my boot drive, and use the 2 raided VelociRaptors for my programs and programs and whatnot.

The pictures makes the color of the case look a little "orangey" but it's actually more of a dark "blood-red" color. I"m going to redo both side panels this summer because the paint edges aren't very clean looking. Plus I feel the urge to just paint the whole inside a matte black, because for some reason I feel the dark red makes the case look too "busy" and I'm going for a more simple and elegant look. The 2 shuriken you see painted on each case side, I painted to look exactly like how the HAF letters appears, as in you only see the symbols in certain light, I really like how it came out.

The 80mm fan in back just uses power from a usb port. It works perfectly to exhaust hot air from the power supply. I just used a little bit of dual-lock to hold it in place.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andressergio* 
here's my HAF922 water cooled







Cheers !
Sergio

i feel bad for posting up my haf 922 pics now








nice mods you got there buddy!


----------



## TheLastDom

Hello all. I would also like to be added to the list. My rig isn't quite as nice as some on here but I like it a lot and hope you will too. I have an Intel core i5 clocked to 3.21ghz, a Foxconn Inferno Katana motherboard, a X-Fi Titanium soundcard, a Thermaltake Frio cpu cooler, 4gb Crucial Ballistics Tracer ddr3 1600 memory, 4 1tb Western Digital Caviar Black hard drives, 2 LG sata optical drives 1 being a blu-ray drive, a Aerocool Gatewatch fan controller, a ABS 1100watt power supply, 2 EVGA GTX260'Ss, a rocketfish card reader, and last but not least a Cooler Master HAF932 case.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Looks pretty good!

thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Are you running MiDi with that? I only ask cause your Yamaha KB. Looks pretty good on that desk cart.








~Ceadder









Hey thanks bud, its not Yamaha its a Fatar SL-880 Pro Weighted Piano Key Controller, i drive samples from the PC throug the RME External









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
i feel bad for posting up my haf 922 pics now








nice mods you got there buddy!









Thanks mate na dont be you rig looks great


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SPEEDemon* 




















Ha! I knew I wasnt the only one who did the door vents in red







. Shame, Im almost done painting her all black again.

btw, new case arrives tomorrow, Ill be waiting for ups, for my precious, we needs our preciousssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## mylo13

I'm NAdrea from Rome Italy, i'v a haf 932! Add me please!


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh cool. Must be a generically available stand. That's what had me thinking it was a Yamaha. That and the thickness. But I guess alot of KB are of similar quality now.









Looks good though.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *andressergio* 
thanks mate









Hey thanks bud, its not Yamaha its a Fatar SL-880 Pro Weighted Piano Key Controller, i drive samples from the PC throug the RME External









Thanks mate na dont be you rig looks great


----------



## XtachiX

hey guys, i've been wondering if there is a way to just disassemble the haf 922 to spray paint the insides of it
or should i just use masking tape and just pray paint the inside without disassembling?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SPEEDemon* 
Can i join this group please? I've had an HAF 932 case ever since it first came out. I saw this case for the first time online and instantly knew that I needed to get it. Here are some pics of my rig. Since I took the pics, I've added shrouds to go with the push fans on my radiator, and added a white led strip behind the radiator to "showcase" it. I also took out the lower drive(1tb WD) and plopped it in an external case. I'll soon be putting in a 50GB OCZ Agility 2 SSD to use as my boot drive, and use the 2 raided VelociRaptors for my programs and programs and whatnot.

The pictures makes the color of the case look a little "orangey" but it's actually more of a dark "blood-red" color. I"m going to redo both side panels this summer because the paint edges aren't very clean looking. Plus I feel the urge to just paint the whole inside a matte black, because for some reason I feel the dark red makes the case look too "busy" and I'm going for a more simple and elegant look. The 2 shuriken you see painted on each case side, I painted to look exactly like how the HAF letters appears, as in you only see the symbols in certain light, I really like how it came out.

The 80mm fan in back just uses power from a usb port. It works perfectly to exhaust hot air from the power supply. I just used a little bit of dual-lock to hold it in place.

[URL=http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5579/treys063.jpg]http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5579/treys063.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4619/treys055.jpg]http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4619/treys055.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4922/treys033.jpg]http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4922/treys033.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/246/treys024.jpg]http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/246/treys024.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2514/treys037.jpg]http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2514/treys037.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3153/treys047.jpg]http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3153/treys047.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/153/treys004.jpg]http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/153/treys004.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8066/treys057.jpg]http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8066/treys057.jpg[/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]

Quote:
[TABLE][TR][TD]
Originally Posted by [B]TheLastDom[/B] [URL=showthread.php?s=34ef0cf377f7f84bfe5f471f00791160&p=9373390#post9373390][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
Hello all. I would also like to be added to the list. My rig isn't quite as nice as some on here but I like it a lot and hope you will too. I have an Intel core i5 clocked to 3.21ghz, a Foxconn Inferno Katana motherboard, a X-Fi Titanium soundcard, a Thermaltake Frio cpu cooler, 4gb Crucial Ballistics Tracer ddr3 1600 memory, 4 1tb Western Digital Caviar Black hard drives, 2 LG sata optical drives 1 being a blu-ray drive, a Aerocool Gatewatch fan controller, a ABS 1100watt power supply, 2 EVGA GTX260'Ss, a rocketfish card reader, and last but not least a Cooler Master HAF932 case.
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/...00c425e6bb.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1414/...108bce96e3.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1290/...9568a138de.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/...9349facc37.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylo13* 
I'm NAdrea from Rome Italy, i'v a haf 932! Add me please!

All added. Welcome!


----------



## mark3510

@SPEEDemon

me likey your mod







awesome redness man









here's mine


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
All added. Welcome!









you forgot to add me


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark3510* 
@SPEEDemon

me likey your mod







awesome redness man









here's mine









Mmm thats awesome! Need more pics!!!


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Mmm thats awesome! Need more pics!!!

thanks! check my worklog


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Ha! I knew I wasnt the only one who did the door vents in red







. Shame, Im almost done painting her all black again.

btw, new case arrives tomorrow, Ill be waiting for ups, for my precious, we needs our preciousssssssssssssssssssssss.


great mate !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*


@SPEEDemon

me likey your mod







awesome redness man









here's mine










looks awesome and neat mate !

Cheers Sergio


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


hey guys, i've been wondering if there is a way to just disassemble the haf 922 to spray paint the insides of it
or should i just use masking tape and just pray paint the inside without disassembling?


Its up to you, disassembly allows for more precise painting, especially for the hard to reach areas. though, its more work to take apart and rivet back together (not necessarily difficult, just time consuming), good luck


----------



## XtachiX

sigh, i'll think about it


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


sigh, i'll think about it


Makes it MUCH easier to sand and really get the Primer/Paint on good!

It's really not that hard...

I didn't do it on my HAF932, but I did on my Stacker 810. World of Difference when it comes to painting


----------



## Nhb93

Well, it looks like I'm going to be doing a little changing to my rig. It's either going to be a new GPU, namely a 260, or I'm going to pick up another 8800 GTX and SLI them. Happy Birthday to me (in 9 days).









Opinions on which to get? It's probably going to be the 8800, though.


----------



## Affinity

Now before I break my case in many pieces, how do I go about removing the side trim pieces from the front?


----------



## Nhb93

There's either a pop off clip or a screw holding it in from the inside of the case. Can't remember which off hand. Hold on, the side of my case is off, let me look.

Yeah, it's just a little L shaped snap that holds it on. Just push it up and you're good. There's 3 or so of them though.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Affinity*


Now before I break my case in many pieces, how do I go about removing the side trim pieces from the front?


Unless you mean the columns that go up the sides, then pop off the bottom panel like nhb93 said, then there's 2 screws there on each side and on top you take the top cover off and there is one screw on each side. You gonna put CCFL's or LED's in there??


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


you forgot to add me










oops. Your now added and I linked your name to your pics!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Well, it looks like I'm going to be doing a little changing to my rig. It's either going to be a new GPU, namely a 260, or I'm going to pick up another 8800 GTX and SLI them. Happy Birthday to me (in 9 days).









Opinions on which to get? It's probably going to be the 8800, though.


A mate of mine said his overclocked 8800GTX could keep up with a 260. So don't get a 260 cause you'll have very little if any performance gain.

Happy birthday for in 9 days!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah what Bri said. Just remove all the interior trim including the fan grill. Then there are *three*MoBo style screws on each side remove those. Then lightly try to slide the trim down(I think it's this way been some time since I did it) and they come right off after they stop sliding.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Unless you mean the columns that go up the sides, then pop off the bottom panel like nhb93 said, then there's 2 screws there on each side and on top you take the top cover off and there is one screw on each side. You gonna put CCFL's or LED's in there??


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah what Bri said. Just remove all the interior trim including the fan grill. Then there are *three*MoBo style screws on each side remove those. Then lightly try to slide the trim down(I think it's this way been some time since I did it) and they come right off after they stop sliding.

~Ceadder










Yep, you slide them *DOWN*.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Unless you mean the columns that go up the sides, then pop off the bottom panel like nhb93 said, then there's 2 screws there on each side and on top you take the top cover off and there is one screw on each side. You gonna put CCFL's or LED's in there??


I have the H50 sucking air from the back so I'm just gonna reverse the front fan so it is the exhaust. I will also be painting all the pieces when I get time to take everything apart.


----------



## Ceadderman

Naw man, you don't gotta reverse the front. You can move the Rad to the top of the case with the fittings next to the 23cm fan. It'll fit just fine. I would make that fan an exhaust. You have 3 23cm's and 1 14cm fan. 2 of those 23s' are intake. It's perfectly fine to make the H50 an exhaust. Especially so if you do push/pull configuration as well as adding a shroud to the interior fan like this...

Case < 12cm < H50 Rad < Gutted 12cm(shroud)< 12cm.

If you were in a Storm Scout Sniper or other Mid Tower with low airflow then I would do what Corsair suggests and make it intake. But you're in a HAF and that stands for High Air Flow. That means you have more than enough for the H50 to be effective.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Affinity* 
I have the H50 sucking air from the back so I'm just gonna reverse the front fan so it is the exhaust. I will also be painting all the pieces when I get time to take everything apart.


----------



## tke395

Finally got swimming with out the floaties !!!! (Corsair H50)

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*























































New Parts:

EVGA P55 FTW 200
INTEL QUAD CORE i7 860
6gigs of GSKILL TRIDENT DDR3-2000
3-way SLI now (275 gtx's)
ULTRA X4 1200 watt power supply(full modular)
3-way 120mm Rad , 1/2 tubing/fiiting, swiftech apogee gtz cpu cooler, Eheim sub pump in res

I decided to go old school and just use PT NUKE and distilled b/c of all of the horror storys I have read at overclock.net about dye and colored coolant.

I just want to say a big THANK YOU ! to everyone here at overclock.net its b/c of all of you that I was able to have enough info and ideas to do this build!

THANKS!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tke395*


Finally got swimming with out the floaties !!!! (Corsair H50)

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*























































New Parts:

EVGA P55 FTW 200 
INTEL QUAD CORE i7 860
6gigs of GSKILL TRIDENT DDR3-2000
3-way SLI now (275 gtx's)
ULTRA X4 1200 watt power supply(full modular)
3-way 120mm Rad , 1/2 tubing/fiiting, swiftech apogee gtz cpu cooler, Eheim sub pump in res

I decided to go old school and just use PT NUKE and distilled b/c of all of the horror storys I have read at overclock.net about dye and colored coolant.

I just want to say a big THANK YOU ! to everyone here at overclock.net its b/c of all of you that I was able to have enough info and ideas to do this build!

THANKS!


wooooow


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Naw man, you don't gotta reverse the front. You can move the Rad to the top of the case with the fittings next to the 23cm fan. It'll fit just fine. I would make that fan an exhaust. You have 3 23cm's and 1 14cm fan. 2 of those 23s' are intake. It's perfectly fine to make the H50 an exhaust. Especially so if you do push/pull configuration as well as adding a shroud to the interior fan like this...

Case < 12cm < H50 Rad < Gutted 12cm(shroud)< 12cm.

If you were in a Storm Scout Sniper or other Mid Tower with low airflow then I would do what Corsair suggests and make it intake. But you're in a HAF and that stands for High Air Flow. That means you have more than enough for the H50 to be effective.

~Ceadder









Thanks for that. I didn't think to gut a fan to make it a shroud!


----------



## ecker2008

sup fellow HAF 922 pwners.. I just got my case in the mail today and will soon have some pics up when the rest of the components come in.. stay tuned and get ready to add me to the club


----------



## danielxcloud

Hey folks, I got my HAF932, everything installed about 2 weeks ago. I set my fans manually to 100% but they still seem quiet, don't seem to be pushing too much air.. That normal?

Second, was going to buy some fans for the FRONT of my case above the lower hard drive bays and the front default fan intake. I haven't measured yet, but has anyone secured fans in that area? I'm looking to get a bit more air pushing through the front and that's truly the only place.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah the fans are pretty silent. Take a napkin and unfold it(a piece of 8x11 sheet will do as well) and hold it in front or over the fan. It'll show you if your fans are operating correctly.

What size fan do you have in mind in the front w/23cm? Personally if you go that route I would drop the 23cm and put two 12cm fans there if you feel you need to add a fan. That 23cm fan is a tad over 9" in height. You have 9.25" from the bottom of the case to the 1st 5.25 bay, not including the steel at the bottom of the case and the bottom of the Bay.

Truthfully though the 23cm fan has more than enough oomph to cool your HDD rack. It's rated at 110 cfm.

Now that I think on it you can't even mount 2 120s' there w/o cutting into the 5.25 rack.

What you could do is get yourself another 23 cm and mount it to the opposite side of the HDD rack. This is if you have room to maneuver in between your GPU and the HDD rack. The thickness of the 23cm fan is 3cm.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *danielxcloud* 
Hey folks, I got my HAF932, everything installed about 2 weeks ago. I set my fans manually to 100% but they still seem quiet, don't seem to be pushing too much air.. That normal?

Second, was going to buy some fans for the FRONT of my case above the lower hard drive bays and the front default fan intake. I haven't measured yet, but has anyone secured fans in that area? I'm looking to get a bit more air pushing through the front and that's truly the only place.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lostdude

I have 2 120's up front and they fit , you have to put one in first, on the bottom and then add the second one , I used the famous black zipties to hold them in place , and it works good.


----------



## Ceadderman

I stand corrected. Good job with fitting those 120s' LD.









Ever thought about punching some holes to open it up for those to breathe better though?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
I have 2 120's up front and they fit , you have to put one in first, on the bottom and then add the second one , I used the famous black zipties to hold them in place , and it works good.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danielxcloud* 
Second, was going to buy some fans for the FRONT of my case above the lower hard drive bays and the front default fan intake. I haven't measured yet, but has anyone secured fans in that area? I'm looking to get a bit more air pushing through the front and that's truly the only place.

Thanks in advance!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Now that I think on it you can't even mount 2 120s' there w/o cutting into the 5.25 rack.

What you could do is get yourself another 23 cm and mount it to the opposite side of the HDD rack. This is if you have room to maneuver in between your GPU and the HDD rack. The thickness of the 23cm fan is 3cm.

~Ceadder









Actually two 120mms would fit perfectly. I measured a while ago and was going to do it, but never got around to it. The holes that are already there line up perfectly and you could just use some zip ties.

Like Ceadderman said you could just mount some fans on the other side of the hdd rack.

EDIT: Lol was doin somethin else for a while. I see lostdude has answered this already


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I stand corrected. Good job with fitting those 120s' LD.









Ever thought about punching some holes to open it up for those to breathe better though?









~Ceadder









I was just going to say, they do this with the CM Storm Scout all the time, cut out those grills and the airflow experiences a vast improvement and decreased sound levels. Wanna check out that thread, I'm over there all the time:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-321.html


----------



## scrotes

just wanted to show u guys of my latest changes to the haf
































































































i would love any feed back or questions.


----------



## kcuestag

1. Looks great, I love it!.

2. How did you change the motherboard "side" to the lefT? I want to do that too so I can place the case on my left instead







Can you help me?


----------



## scrotes

u have to flip the mobo tray its a pretty big process but if ur willing to completley take apart ur case by drilling out the rivits then i would be glad to help u, this is an all day project if ur still interested let me know and ill pm u with the info u need to be able to do this


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scrotes*


u have to flip the mobo tray its a pretty big process but if ur willing to completley take apart ur case by drilling out the rivits then i would be glad to help u, this is an all day project if ur still interested let me know and ill pm u with the info u need to be able to do this


I am *VERY* interested in doing this. I would deffinitely appreciate if you could explain me how to do it.

Thank you,
Kevin.


----------



## scrotes

well im going to bed right now leave me a pm to remind me later


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scrotes*


well im going to bed right now leave me a pm to remind me later


Ok, thank you!


----------



## lostdude

dont want to cut away the holes , I have 11 fans , airflow is not a problem , but the holes actually diffuse the light alot better , keeps my led's and cathodes from being to bright


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scrotes*


just wanted to show u guys of my latest changes to the haf 
........
i would love any feed back or questions.










That's a lot of work and an amazing build....still gives me a headache looking at it 'though!


----------



## Ceadderman

It's no problem man. But those 120s' are being overworked by cutting off almost half their flow. I'm not sure but Logically, running a single 23cm would be better than running 1 and a quarter 12cms'.

I could be wrong and have been known to be at times but that's what I believe at the moment. It's cool that you got them to fit tho.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


dont want to cut away the holes , I have 11 fans , airflow is not a problem , but the holes actually diffuse the light alot better , keeps my led's and cathodes from being to bright


----------



## hombredelassrtas

^^ as well as increased noise from the resistance the fans are running into on the blocked off points. imo the 230 is a better fir there then that. now if you are using 1 120 x38 with much higher aiflow then sure but that setup does not seem efficient at all


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Naw man, you don't gotta reverse the front. You can move the Rad to the top of the case with the fittings next to the 23cm fan. It'll fit just fine. I would make that fan an exhaust. You have 3 23cm's and 1 14cm fan. 2 of those 23s' are intake. It's perfectly fine to make the H50 an exhaust. Especially so if you do push/pull configuration as well as adding a shroud to the interior fan like this...

Case < 12cm < H50 Rad < Gutted 12cm(shroud)< 12cm.

If you were in a Storm Scout Sniper or other Mid Tower with low airflow then I would do what Corsair suggests and make it intake. But you're in a HAF and that stands for High Air Flow. That means you have more than enough for the H50 to be effective.

~Ceadder









I took a look at the case last night and I don't see how you would get the H50 and the 120's up there alongside the 23cm fan. Do you have pictures by chance?


----------



## wermad

paint is almost done, again Krylon satin black is as close to as factory pc imo







. only problems bottom and back panels paint cracked, will have to strip paint, primer and paint again









off-topic: been busy w/ school, painting my haf, and this big guy


----------



## kcuestag

Just wondering, why so many fans? ;/


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Just wondering, why so many fans? ;/


why not, hehe.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


why not, hehe.


That must sound like a damn airplane about to take-off 

Why did you install so many? Any radiator you're cooling or just for fun? :/


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
That must sound like a damn airplane about to take-off 

Why did you install so many? Any radiator you're cooling or just for fun? :/

click on my first sig link, log is for my new case. Im prepping my beloved haf 932 for sale btw









Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
why not, hehe.









agreed


----------



## DQ Hero

add me add me, just got my HAF 922 delievered today. Gotta say, very impressed with the case. Lots of room inside. I have not put anything into the case as i am waiting for all my parts to get here before i start putting stuff inside.


----------



## FBaggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
add me add me, just got my HAF 922 delievered today. Gotta say, very impressed with the case. Lots of room inside. I have not put anything into the case as i am waiting for all my parts to get here before i start putting stuff inside.

Same here DQ... showed up yesterday and I'm already impressed.

Last time I built a PC from scratch you had to worry about IRQ and DMA settings for each piece and the cases were impossible to deal with. This beauty helps my confidence level. Hey... so far not a thing has gone wrong.









By all means add me to the 922 list. Thanks!


----------



## andrew149

A little update of the rig

my pump will be mounted in the tank tmw =]


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It's no problem man. But those 120s' are being overworked by cutting off almost half their flow. I'm not sure but Logically, running a single 23cm would be better than running 1 and a quarter 12cms'.

I could be wrong and have been known to be at times but that's what I believe at the moment. It's cool that you got them to fit tho.









~Ceadder










Gotta agree with these guys, this post and the one below. Having a Scout, working on it a lot and even had 4 120's on my Haf's side panel, you'll get much better cooling out of the 23cm, quieter and more direct flow. When I had the 4 120's my Cpu temps were about 7c higher, it's just too hard for the air to go to the right place.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay in order to answer the above question about mounting the H50 AND the 23cm fan I had to really dig for this. It's on page 53 at the top. But here you go.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
You mean like this?










That worked fine for me but I have since then mounted it in the drive bays since I added different/more fans.

As you can see it indeed fits there. If you add basically two fans to the bottom of that setup you will lose 3 bays. But it won't matter, if you use them for fan and or media controllers where the mounting depth is shallow. I'm going to be mounting an FC3 type controller and a dual bay media controller so I'm good with this. Or you can set it up as it is above with intake w/o filter. I suggest exhaust since it is a HAF it's in though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
A little update of the rig

my pump will be mounted in the tank tmw =]










I don't know about the stacked Rads in the top but I really like that bracket on the back giving that Rad clearance to mount fans and allowing them to breathe.

What is the rating of your pump? I would think that you're pushing the envelope with that setup.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Okay in order to answer the above question about mounting the H50 AND the 23cm fan I had to really dig for this. It's on page 53 at the top. But here you go.







:








I don't know about the stacked Rads in the top but I really like that bracket on the back giving that Rad clearance to mount fans and allowing them to breathe.

What is the rating of your pump? I would think that you're pushing the envelope with that setup.









~Ceadder









4.2gal a min


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow, I may do that myself when I go h2o. But that's what $150 just on the pump? I was going to go two OCZ pumps, but I'm never doing one of their rebates again.







Too much drama.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
4.2gal a min


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Wow, I may do that myself when I go h2o. But that's what $150 just on the pump? I was going to go two OCZ pumps, but I'm never doing one of their rebates again.







Too much drama.

~Ceadder









NOOOOO this or nothing

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmc12vdcpuw.html


----------



## Ceadderman

My only problem with that pump is the barbed fittings. I'm going 100% compression fittings. I understand that there is a kit for that pump that allows you to swap the pump itself into a BitsPower housing though. Or is that of a pump with similar build?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


NOOOOO this or nothing

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmc12vdcpuw.html


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My only problem with that pump is the barbed fittings. I'm going 100% compression fittings. I understand that there is a kit for that pump that allows you to swap the pump itself into a BitsPower housing though. Or is that of a pump with similar build?









~Ceadder










http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sicumclad5wi.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/culad5bimabl.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/lad5wprbimod.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sicumclad5wi1.html

promblem fixeddd! these are the best pumps you cant really do much better also everyone supports these pumps so you can mount it to a reservoirs


----------



## wermad

the two ocz 800 L/h pumps i have arent the greatest in the world, but they get the job done and I have several fitting options (they are from same mnfctr who also supply the DD pumps) and they're inexpensive. imo 655 is too pricey and gotta add more $$$ to make it more flexible, I hate the nylon barbs too, reason why i didnt go w/ it. my


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


the two ocz 800 L/h pumps i have arent the greatest in the world, but they get the job done and I have several fitting options (they are from same mnfctr who also supply the DD pumps) and they're inexpensive. imo 655 is too pricey and gotta add more $$$ to make it more flexible, I hate the nylon barbs too, reason why i didnt go w/ it. my










you do know the 655 does as much work as 2 of those ocz 800's right?

(655 is actualy a 24volt pump and supplying more voltage increases the output by 50%)


----------



## Ceadderman

I was thinking more along the lines of this which is similar to the other block design.

Bitspower BP-D5TOPP2-BK D5 Mod Pump Top V2 

And yeah once I saw the extra bits available it's about $150 when put together.

I would love to see a reservoir put together that features a horizontal tube with this at one end and the pump at the other if it could be done I would by one.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sicumclad5wi.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/culad5bimabl.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/lad5wprbimod.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sicumclad5wi1.html

promblem fixeddd! these are the best pumps you cant really do much better also everyone supports these pumps so you can mount it to a reservoirs


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I was thinking more along the lines of this which is similar to the other block design.

Bitspower BP-D5TOPP2-BK D5 Mod Pump Top V2 

And yeah once I saw the extra bits available it's about $150 when put together.

I would love to see a reservoir put together that features a horizontal tube with this at one end and the pump at the other if it could be done I would by one.









~Ceadder










actually i own that kit that you want why didnt you say sooo! i just havent installed it this is what you need to do it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3112

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25728

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26481

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27439 this is optional if you want it but i went ahead and got it

ill have a pic of it for you tmw!


----------



## lostdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Gotta agree with these guys, this post and the one below. Having a Scout, working on it a lot and even had 4 120's on my Haf's side panel, you'll get much better cooling out of the 23cm, quieter and more direct flow. When I had the 4 120's my Cpu temps were about 7c higher, it's just too hard for the air to go to the right place.


maybe its just me , but when i removed the 230's and went to a all 120 setup with 1 140 on the back , my temps went down over all. The bigest drop was prolly 5-10 degrees for the 260gtx in sli , so I haven't noticed any draw backs for leaving the holes there.

as for the noise , call me old school or whatever , but I love the noise , In the old days with the early Athlons , box fans from walmart were the cooling solution, so I am quite happy with the fan noise . I never really did understand all the fuss over building a highend pc with loads of top end hardware , overclocking the crap out of it and then complaining about the noise.

But It all does boil down to personal preference , to each his own I guess

260 gtx on top 38 idle and 45 load 
260 gtx on bottom 36 idle 43 load
both fans are set to 60% manually in ncp
AMD cpu 32 idle and 39 load
NB 26 idle and 31 load
all air , no h2o


----------



## Ceadderman

Sweet. I don't know if I would have room for something that long, though I could mount it on the outside of the 932 which would cut leakage damage exponentially.









I do plan to get a 5.25 XSPC Res also but seeing that I could put my fill port in the back and away from my bays. I was just going to fill the 5.25 Res by leaving it unlocked and sliding it to fill. Can't wait to see yours set up.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
actually i own that kit that you want why didnt you say sooo! i just havent installed it this is what you need to do it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3112

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25728

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26481

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27439 this is optional if you want it but i went ahead and got it

ill have a pic of it for you tmw!


----------



## for teh lulz

i <3 the haf 932!!!


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Sweet. I don't know if I would have room for something that long, though I could mount it on the outside of the 932 which would cut leakage damage exponentially.









I do plan to get a 5.25 XSPC Res also but seeing that I could put my fill port in the back and away from my bays. I was just going to fill the 5.25 Res by leaving it unlocked and sliding it to fill. Can't wait to see yours set up.









~Ceadder










well if it fits my monster case and i have the 5970 video in my case i cant see why you cant do it also you dont want a bay resiviour reason being the square ones leak because of seems the round one's dont =] and this res holy crap it flows its a must have specialy when it has all the ports on the top and bottom i love it all the pressure from the liquid being on top really helps from my pump ever running dry

and we also have the same memory your clocks are way too low try this 6-6-6-18-24-1t and 1.8volts that ram is all for overclocking =] and i have mine running at 1600mhz


----------



## Ceadderman

Most of what's in my sig is my planned build. I'm on a borrowed MoBo. But everything that's in my sig is in my cart waiting for my loan to get here. Including the dominators. But I'll keep that in mind.

So you like your AMD dominators? I'm not too keen on green but I can change the tops out to Red later. Though I wish Corsair would offer standard height in Red as well as the heavy duty set. But so long as they work I can live with green. Hell they won't hardly be noticed under the cooler anyway right.









My h2o aspirations will have to wait until either August or January depending on what I'm getting in August. I have to get a couple more 932s' and not sure how much I'll have to work with at that time.

The reason I'm not sure how much room I'll have is cause I plan to do some MAJOR reconstruction to the case and still retain one 5 rack for the HDDs'. Too bad my choice of MoBo only supports up to 7 SATA Drives. Before anyone asks the C4F does support 6 drives in Raid w/o a network card. I'm going to do one SSD(OS/MUSIC/Games) and 5 1TB HDDs' shortstroked.









Should keep up with any Intel system.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
well if it fits my monster case and i have the 5970 video in my case i cant see why you cant do it also you dont want a bay resiviour reason being the square ones leak because of seems the round one's dont =] and this res holy crap it flows its a must have specialy when it has all the ports on the top and bottom i love it all the pressure from the liquid being on top really helps from my pump ever running dry

and we also have the same memory your clocks are way too low try this 6-6-6-18-24-1t and 1.8volts that ram is all for overclocking =] and i have mine running at 1600mhz


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
you do know the 655 does as much work as 2 of those ocz 800's right?

(655 is actualy a 24volt pump and supplying more voltage increases the output by 50%)

oh yeah, ~317 g/h or 1200 l/h, not doubting the performance, just dont like its design again, and I do understand its well capable of more than these specs, though i dont plan of pulling water from a well, plus i hear its not a good idea to have to much flow or heat will not transfer to the liquid properly to cool. again, Im stressing the design is what put me off, I know there are those who swear by the 655 and must run it no matter what the wc setup is, if it works for you, nice. the ocz works for my setup and I dont have complaints (plus they run extremely quite w/ my new case, compared to old rig







).


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


oh yeah, ~317 g/h or 1200 l/h, not doubting the performance, just dont like its design again, and I do understand its well capable of more than these specs, though i dont plan of pulling water from a well, plus i hear its not a good idea to have to much flow or heat will not transfer to the liquid properly to cool. again, Im stressing the design is what put me off, I know there are those who swear by the 655 and must run it no matter what the wc setup is, if it works for you, nice. the ocz works for my setup and I dont have complaints (plus they run extremely quite w/ my new case, compared to old rig







).










i agree with you expect for one thing this pump is dead silent i was expecting some noise from it but nothing at all besides a little buzz noise


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


i agree with you expect for one thing this pump is dead silent i was expecting some noise from it but nothing at all besides a little buzz noise


same here, pumps are uber quiet, i thought they were dead, no power, or in low speed, but its was almost silent, i had to put my ear next to them to acutally hear them, very minute hum. probably my new setup,


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


same here, pumps are uber quiet, i thought they were dead, no power, or in low speed, but its was almost silent, i had to put my ear next to them to acutally hear them, very minute hum. probably my new setup,










haha yeah i had to really listen to my pump i thought it wasnt working at all but then i see bubble's flying everywhere ha


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sweet. I don't know if I would have room for something that long, though I could mount it on the outside of the 932 which would cut leakage damage exponentially.









I do plan to get a 5.25 XSPC Res also but seeing that I could put my fill port in the back and away from my bays. I was just going to fill the 5.25 Res by leaving it unlocked and sliding it to fill. Can't wait to see yours set up.









~Ceadder










Which XSPC res? Because I just took out this one:









The one on the right, and replaced it with the one on the left, an EK spin res. Now I can hear the gentle sound of water trickling down the front of the res, so peacefull, lets me know my system is working, CPU is nice and cool but I find I have the urge to pee a lot more.

Oh, that's not a great view, it's this one:


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DQ Hero*


add me add me, just got my HAF 922 delievered today. Gotta say, very impressed with the case. Lots of room inside. I have not put anything into the case as i am waiting for all my parts to get here before i start putting stuff inside.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FBaggins*


Same here DQ... showed up yesterday and I'm already impressed.

Last time I built a PC from scratch you had to worry about IRQ and DMA settings for each piece and the cases were impossible to deal with. This beauty helps my confidence level. Hey... so far not a thing has gone wrong.









By all means add me to the 922 list. Thanks!


Both added.


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually this is the one I'm looking at.










I like that it has a gauge to let me know when it's getting low. It's also nice as a passive warning indicator, in case I spring a leak someplace.









I'm thinking of just running distilled water, so I've got to replace the LED in that kit with a Red one.









*Edit* I just realized that I'm going to be changing it to the one you just pulled.







lol *ediT*

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Which XSPC res? Because I just took out this one:









The one on the right, and replaced it with the one on the left, an EK spin res. Now I can hear the gentle sound of water trickling down the front of the res, so peacefull, lets me know my system is working, CPU is nice and cool but I find I have the urge to pee a lot more.

Oh, that's not a great view, it's this one:


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


You mean like this?










That worked fine for me but I have since then mounted it in the drive bays since I added different/more fans.


How did you mount that? I don't remember seeing the H50 Rad have open screws on the side? Let me know.. just curious!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


How did you mount that? I don't remember seeing the H50 Rad have open screws on the side? Let me know.. just curious!


I'm also interested.

Also nother question, I bought x2 Noiseblocker fans for my Corsair H50 radiator.

Do they work good in horizontal position so I can put them on top like the previous picture???

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ceadderman

First off, mine is not up yet. Waiting to get everything together and that's not happening til at least the 27th at the earliest. 8 days and boy am I impatient about it.









Okay now that that's out of the way. I have to say that it mounts just like you would mount it on the back of the case. I'm assuming that that it's a closed end thread, that you use the supplied bolts to fit the 12cm fan to the case. As far as mounting stacked 12cm fans(1 shell) I think that you'd have to find the correct bolt length to secure them.

I'm just passing along info as it was related to me and others earlier on.

As to how well it works, I can't say that it does work. But...

If you notice that with the fittings facing down, that any bubbles trapped in the system should rise to the top so the Rad not only works as a Radiator, but also as a Reservoir can keeping all the coolant accessible. In my opinion this is a good setup. If you were to put the Rad where the 14cm is and set the fittings at the top it won't work as well because it allows air to build up at the top. Not good for the pump. So fittings at the bottom if you mount it on the back of the case and not the top. Your pump will love you for this.









Hope this helps. You might ask the person I quoted though if you have anymore questions as it's his setup, not mine. Though that's how I'm going to do mine.









Also with fans so long as they are balanced they should work just fine. Put an imbalance in the fan and it wobbles. Wobbly fans don't work well.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


How did you mount that? I don't remember seeing the H50 Rad have open screws on the side? Let me know.. just curious!


----------



## dennis_g

I can join?


























yee i know needed to fix the sleeving







its was my first time..




























thanks for wcdyes.. he make a very good dyes.










sorry for that picture.. i has a lot of work and i fastly take a picture..



























and there my sleeving for a 24pin adapter.. first time to.. i happy about the result


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Actually this is the one I'm looking at.










~Ceadder










Thats the res I have, works great. You can go with either the LED color of choice, OR, if you have UV reactive coolant, you can run UV bulbs in the back and make your res coolant glow









Oh, and BTW, sorry ive been gone so long guys. How's everyone been?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Thats the res I have, works great. You can go with either the LED color of choice, OR, if you have UV reactive coolant, you can run UV bulbs in the back and make your res coolant glow









Oh, and BTW, sorry ive been gone so long guys. How's everyone been?


Been good! It has been a while hey. I'm almost about to rebuild my pc into another case. Hows your HAF holding up?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennis_g*


I can join?








http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/3...202800x600.jpg

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/9...203800x600.jpg

yee i know needed to fix the sleeving







its was my first time..

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/1...205800x600.jpg

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/9...206800x600.jpg

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5...201800x600.jpg

thanks for wcdyes.. he make a very good dyes.

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/986...181800x600.jpg

sorry for that picture.. i has a lot of work and i fastly take a picture..









http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/259...204800x600.jpg

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9...131024x768.jpg

and there my sleeving for a 24pin adapter.. first time to.. i happy about the result










Added you!


----------



## Affinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


How did you mount that? I don't remember seeing the H50 Rad have open screws on the side? Let me know.. just curious!


I have done this last night thanks to the help of Ceaddarman. I originally had my H50 installed on the back of the case as an intake and it is now mounted on top as an exhaust.

There are 2 holes for screws on top in front of the 230mm fan and the other 2 holes can be found under the rubber piece for the fill port.

I have not really had much more time to fiddle with it. From a quick test, it seems like my mobo temps went down about 10*C but my CPU went up about 2-3*C. I will have to mess with the fans some more and maybe try to turn it into an intake again to see if I get better results.


----------



## Ceadderman

Is your 14cm fan back in place?

I think that your CPU temp went up strictly because the fan is not blowing inward from the back. If you were having any major issues your MoBo temp wouldn't have gone down.

@everybody... Well I ordered my system. Don't know if it will ship tomorrow or not but it wasn't a small order. Let's just say that since I decided to go the Bill Me Later route, I stuffed my cart. And then did rush processing before 1130 am. So we'll see how it fares. Check your wallets I may need some assistance. We're talking just under $3400. I figured if I have 6 months to pay for it and 2 terms of funds then I should be fine.







haahahahaha
















I forgot to add 2 more 932s' for the Mod.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Affinity*


I have done this last night thanks to the help of Ceaddarman. I originally had my H50 installed on the back of the case as an intake and it is now mounted on top as an exhaust.

There are 2 holes for screws on top in front of the 230mm fan and the other 2 holes can be found under the rubber piece for the fill port.

I have not really had much more time to fiddle with it. From a quick test, it seems like my mobo temps went down about 10*C but my CPU went up about 2-3*C. I will have to mess with the fans some more and maybe try to turn it into an intake again to see if I get better results.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Is your 14cm fan back in place?

I think that your CPU temp went up strictly because the fan is not blowing inward from the back. If you were having any major issues your MoBo temp wouldn't have gone down.

Yes, the 14cm is back in place. I would assume the mobo temp went down since the H50 is not sucking from the back and dumping that hot air back in the case and now the CPU temp is a bit higher because it is pulling air from the inside of the case instead of the outside. I do like where the cooler sits now though and I think I'll be able to bring the temps down to where I like it by re-applying thermal paste and getting some matching fans (It's being pushed/pulled currently by a 50cfm & 110cfm fan







).


----------



## Owhat

YAY! A thread dedicated to HAF computer case owners!

May I please join? I built my first rig on Tuesday night and chose this case for it. Boy am I amazed! Lots of space, awesome design and high air flow indeed!

I can post pics if needed. Just waiting for my video card to arrive next week, then I'll snap some shots. Using my old 7800 GTX at the moment.


----------



## Ceadderman

Shoulda gone AMD, 955 BE lays smackdown on i5 Lynnfield.









j/k Welcome aboard. But you shoulda asked me. I coulda steered ya to some good deals.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Owhat*


YAY! A thread dedicated to HAF computer case owners!

May I please join? I built my first rig on Tuesday night and chose this case for it. Boy am I amazed! Lots of space, awesome design and high air flow indeed!

I can post pics if needed. Just waiting for my video card to arrive next week, then I'll snap some shots. Using my old 7800 GTX at the moment.


----------



## wermad

Ceadder, what kinda of goodies did ya get? ne hints would suffice too







.

-gonna start putting the Haf back together, Im guessing will be up for sale in a couple weeks. ne one interested (mainland US only pls) pm me.


----------



## iblessed

Id like to join the club aswell


----------



## Ceadderman

Samsung P2370HD HDMI Monitor
XFX 5970 BE
XFX 5770 XXX for my bro.
MS LifeCam
G9x
C4F
Corsair RAM listed in sig
955 BE
H50
HX 1000
Corsair 128 Gig SSD
Hitachi Deskstar 1TB
Win7 64bit Ultimate
A new Apevia X-QPack2 for the owner of this MoBo, so we can finish her build.
Antec Multistation Premier
ASUS 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW (MoBo owner gets my low mileage ASUS DVD+R)
CyberPower Intelligent LCD Series GreenPower UPS to keep it all humming along.









I don't know if Bill Me Later will come through though. If it does that's a lot of ka ching for this bling. But it gets me into h2o sooner than expected too.









Oh yeah a new mouse pad, belkin LCD kit, gel pad for the mouse wrist and keyboard pad. I think there was something else but after I ordered my cart emptied. I really hope I didn't have to assign the order number.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Ceadder, what kinda of goodies did ya get? ne hints would suffice too







.

-gonna start putting the Haf back together, Im guessing will be up for sale in a couple weeks. ne one interested (mainland US only pls) pm me.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


XFX 5970 BE
~Ceadder










wow! 5970, and a special ed one too,







...ill see your 5970BE and raise you 5850 tri-fire...soon, though, soon...


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll see ya and raise you 5970 BE TriFire in August.









But I'm pretty sure that I'll have to have a Monster of a PSU to run them.









I was just going to go with 5870, but when I found out that BML was a simple setup, I went with what I really wanted.









Now we'll see if it goes through. NE said that if everything was in stock it should be shipped tomorrow. But I didn't get an email confirming the process yet and doubt that I'll get one in the next 45 minutes. I made the order before 1130.

As I said though 6 months to pay, I could be in h2o soon too since my check gets sent out around the 24th to me.























~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


wow! 5970, and a special ed one too,







...ill see your 5970BE and raise you 5850 tri-fire...soon, though, soon...


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'll see ya and raise you 5970 BE TriFire in August.










Sorry man, can't do that. Since the 5970 is actually a dual PCB card just condensed to a single PCB, it's actually Crossfire to begin with. Max supported cards like that is 2, the equivalent of Quadfire. So, you can only throw two of them in your case. At least that how it was with the 4870X2's.


----------



## Ceadderman

Dammit Nhb why ya gotta piss in my wheaties.







...









I was gonna get at least one but if I can do 3 you know what I'm doin. $2100 in GPU alone.
















I better get some good Renters Insurance though. Would hella suck for me if something bad went down









~Ceadder









*Edit* You do know that I'm pretendin ta be mad right? I'm just playin.







*ediT*

*Update* So far so good. It's now 1700 PST so I doubt that I got turned down today. We'll see what happens tomorrow. If everything goes well I should have a BISHEN system up and running by Tuesday. Gonna put that LifeCam to work too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Sorry man, can't do that. Since the 5970 is actually a dual PCB card just condensed to a single PCB, it's actually Crossfire to begin with. Max supported cards like that is 2, the equivalent of Quadfire. So, you can only throw two of them in your case. At least that how it was with the 4870X2's.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Been good! It has been a while hey. I'm almost about to rebuild my pc into another case. Hows your HAF holding up?


Why you moving you of your HAF? Not enough room? Also, you got a build log for your next mod?


----------



## wermad

Yup Ceadder, nhb93 said it all. cant hexa-fire the 5970 (3x5970), only quad (2x5970), notice my 4870x2+4870 are trifire (4870x2 is already xfire







). I dont think there is a mobo that will handle 900w tdp from a hex-fire 5970 setup, and psu would have to be 1.5kw -2.0kw







. go w/ another 5850 to trifire w/ the 5970BE (better yet 5870 but you'll need to oc the 5970 to match the 5870). im still dreaming of tr-fire 5850 (maybe 5870 if prices drop enough for reference







)


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol, good luck finding a Reference 5870. I think only the ASUS card is Reference at this point. It is possible but unless your power connectors and fan is at the end of the card(switches on the side not the end) and it says AMD on a black PCB it's not reference.

For the time being both cards are mine but soon as I know that my drivers are good I'm taking the 5770 training wheels off and flyin solo. My brother has 4200 onboard graphics so he can wait a bit. Man cannot wait for confirmation or denial. I've been so patient that I'm cracking up. This is my late BDay present to me. It started with the 932 and now the light is at the end of the tunnel.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Yup Ceadder, nhb93 said it all. cant hexa-fire the 5970 (3x5970), only quad (2x5970), notice my 4870x2+4870 are trifire (4870x2 is already xfire







). I dont think there is a mobo that will handle 900w tdp from a hex-fire 5970 setup, and psu would have to be 1.5kw -2.0kw







. go w/ another 5850 to trifire w/ the 5970BE (better yet 5870 but you'll need to oc the 5970 to match the 5870). im still dreaming of tr-fire 5850 (maybe 5870 if prices drop enough for reference







)


----------



## Nhb93

Haha, I know by now what you're like. I knew you were kidding. Wermad also makes the point of the power and heat of that much GPU power. You would almost certainly need water cooling to manage that, probably two loops just for the GPU's. Madness.

Oh yeah, the guy (well I guess woman, since that was the name on the Paypal) said my other 8800 will be here Tuesday, day before my birthday. I can't wait for that. I know it's old, but it still kicks @$$ (Not sure if I can say that on here). Considering I'm cheap and don't get new games, I'll be just fine for a while with these.


----------



## Ceadderman

You're cheap? I'm still running Oblivion, Haf-life 1st gen, Hitman Trilogy and Star Wars:KOTOR. Can't wait to see these on DX 10 if there are drivers for them.









My Hoyle games should scream too.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Haha, I know by now what you're like. I knew you were kidding. Wermad also makes the point of the power and heat of that much GPU power. You would almost certainly need water cooling to manage that, probably two loops just for the GPU's. Madness.

Oh yeah, the guy (well I guess woman, since that was the name on the Paypal) said my other 8800 will be here Tuesday, day before my birthday. I can't wait for that. I know it's old, but it still kicks @$$ (Not sure if I can say that on here). Considering I'm cheap and don't get new games, I'll be just fine for a while with these.


----------



## wermad

not being a fanboy or anything, but ati is getting its rear beaten by the fermis, (ie 470 vs 5850 & 480 vs 5870) on the reviews Im seeing. so, here's hoping they drop the price dramatically in the next year (especially for the upcoming mid-range nvidias they'll have to deal w/) so I can upgrade to the 5850 soon. I want to pay $250 shipped for a 5850 damn it!









Nhb, congrats on the new card and happy b-day too


----------



## Ceadderman

How is that a fanboi thing?









I would hope they did that just to remain competitive. If the C4F ran SLI, I would probably have gone with Fermis' since you can get into them cheaper. But ASUS sold their soul to AMD.









Not that I mind. 5970s' stand up well. It's too bad that they are being sold @ $100 over ATi's MSRP.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


not being a fanboy or anything, but ati is getting its rear beaten by the fermis, (ie 470 vs 5850 & 480 vs 5870) on the reviews Im seeing. so, here's hoping they drop the price dramatically in the next year (especially for the upcoming mid-range nvidias they'll have to deal w/) so I can upgrade to the 5850 soon. I want to pay $250 shipped for a 5850 damn it!










Nhb, congrats on the new card and happy b-day too


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
How is that a fanboi thing?









I would hope they did that just to remain competitive. If the C4F ran SLI, I would probably have gone with Fermis' since you can get into them cheaper. But ASUS sold their soul to AMD.









Not that I mind. 5970s' stand up well. It's too bad that they are being sold @ $100 over ATi's MSRP.









~Ceadder









true true.

Man, Im kicking myself for not getting the 5970 (after spending a ton of $ on my current gfx setup) when they were released, so many vendors were listing them for $599, even saw one for $550 oem new


----------



## Ceadderman

Corsair 16Gb flash drive. I knew I was forgetting something. I need it to put Win7 64 on the 904 HA netbook.

Don't know that it needs the whole shebang, but why not when I have the option to run it on my tower AND my portable device.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Owhat*


YAY! A thread dedicated to HAF computer case owners!

May I please join? I built my first rig on Tuesday night and chose this case for it. Boy am I amazed! Lots of space, awesome design and high air flow indeed!

I can post pics if needed. Just waiting for my video card to arrive next week, then I'll snap some shots. Using my old 7800 GTX at the moment.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iblessed*


Id like to join the club aswell

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/100_4715.jpg


Your both added. Welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Why you moving you of your HAF? Not enough room? Also, you got a build log for your next mod?


Main reason was not enough room. Also just wanted to have the layout in the case different. No build log yet but very soon.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Main reason was not enough room. Also just wanted to have the layout in the case different. No build log yet but very soon.










that makes two of us









Ive already started my build though









FallOut, you have any cases on your list that your interested in?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


that makes two of us









Ive already started my build though









FallOut, you have any cases on your list that your interested in?


I've been half following your monster! Can't wait to see it finished.

I know exactly what case I'm getting but still keeping it a secret until I start my log. I'm getting the case first thing next week.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
I've been half following your monster! Can't wait to see it finished.

I know exactly what case I'm getting but still keeping it a secret until I start my log. I'm getting the case first thing next week.









nice, can we play the guessing game as I did w/ mine?


----------



## wetfit9

My Mo/bo just went out on me. Looking for a good replacement. I had an Evga 759 limited. Don't want to get into details for evga said the SCREW holes were damage and they can't replace them so it void the warranty. I am still fighting them, but for now I need a good board. Open for suggestions.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I would go with ASUS, you can't go wrong with them.

If I knew what level of board you're most interested in and your price point I could recommend one.

But I'm thinking Rampage III or P6X58D is more suited for you. Just saw your scheme again...

Rampage III is what you want. ASUS Rampage III Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58

But here is the Maximus board too.ASUS Maximus III Extreme LGA 1156 Intel P55 on sale til 5/19

Two very good boards. I wouldn't suggest any brand I would not use. If I were to get into Intel these are the boards I would be looking at.

~Ceadder


----------



## wetfit9

That look like a good board, but it only had one USB port for front panel which is not a deal breaker. It is a good looking board and still work with my color's


----------



## wetfit9

price is not an issue. Someone recommend a gigabyte board. Thoughts. I even thought of going back with eVGA with a 760, but the rampage is $20 cheaper for just a good board.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm not sure that I would want to go with a company that has to make up a reason to deny my warranty. But if I were to go back to them the Classified would be the board to go with(not sure what version of eVGA you had) and generally comes highly recommended and in your scheme.

And I've heard nothing but decent things about Gigabyte. So I can't stake a claim one way or the other.

I just know ASUS consistency. Every time we've had an issue with ASUS in my house they had it cleared up very quickly. imho they are second to noone with their BIOS updates. If they don't have a bios and you're having issues they'll tailor one to suit until they have a 100% operable system. Never had an issue with their warranties either. But as I said I also can't speak to the Intel side of this.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wetfit9* 
price is not an issue. Someone recommend a gigabyte board. Thoughts. I even thought of going back with eVGA with a 760, but the rampage is $20 cheaper for just a good board.


----------



## wetfit9

Well, I am reading some reviews on the Rampage 3 now. It looks like a very nice board and beats the Classified in just about every area. I was wondering about their service (Asus). This board is very close to being put in my cart. I just wish the local Micro Center carried it.


----------



## Ceadderman

They are top notch for their MoBos' imho. If you get it from newegg, you've got their 30 day RMA as well. So should you have any issues with ASUS you're covered.

I've been a ASUS customer for a very long time(possibly since they started)and they've never let me down. My brother who is more of a builder than I am won't hesitate to suggest them to the people that he builds for. Hell we still have working ASUS MoBos' going back to '97 that is being used by his ex G/F's son. ASUS is comparable to the Energizer Bunny imho.

Sorry don't mean to be a walking advertisement but that company built a quality reputation with me.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wetfit9* 
Well, I am reading some reviews on the Rampage 3 now. It looks like a very nice board and beats the Classified in just about every area. I was wondering about their service (Asus). This board is very close to being put in my cart. I just wish the local Micro Center carried it.


----------



## _REAPER_

This is the best mobo that I have ever used it is very user friendly. I have my core I7 920 DO at 4.4Ghz all the time no problems


----------



## lostdude

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...0&prod_no=2064

I have always had luck with MSI , solid boards , decent overclock , colors might not be right for you , but this is there top of the line board and it is getting great reviews and its not an evga


----------



## Electric Squall

*^^ New Pictures ^^*

After some changes ...


---

---

---

---

---

---

---

---

---


I hope you like it









See Yaa ...


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay here you go a comparison of the 3 MoBo possibility.

They all have alot of the same features, newegg listed 6 RAM slots on the ASUS but you have to dig into the meat of the Boards to get their specs. i.e. just look at them. That's the one thing I do like about newegg is that you can zoom in to read the specs on the board. In this way nobody can omit or announce a feature by accident or intentionally. You can never go wrong when you look.

I will say however that as an AMD guy, I was sad







that ASUS didn't have many of the same features on their AMD ROG Boards that they had on their Intel offerings. I may not use all 4 GPU towers but it would have been nice of them to be there if I chose to.









But now? OMG, I am PUMPED











































I have the same features available to me that you Intel guys have had for years. The playing field got a bit more level with this offering. And given that it has all of the features(except RAM slots







), I can honestly say that the Rampage is the best of these offerings. I mean, wow crashless OCs'? For me if I were to go Intel I would have a really hard time deciding which to go with. But then it's settled on experience with the Manufacturer.

Ooooh almost forgot the link









Comparison GA-X58A-UD7/MSI BIG BANG FUZION/ASUS Rampage III Extreme 

Enjoy









~Ceadder


----------



## Ackmanc

Hey guys, looking to do an acrylic mod to my HAF. Set up a thread under Case mods if you can take a look and make some suggestions I would appreciate it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...rylic-mod.html

Thanks


----------



## lostdude

I dont know about the Big Bang Fusion , its not a 1366 board , I can't seem to find an etailer that sells the better one , the xpower , but that or the x58 pro would be better i think , but i am an AMD guy , just wish some of those features would trickle down to a nvidia chipset amd board


----------



## wermad

Its been over a week and no reply from CM about the I/O panel availability







. Will wait for monday and try their chat about the status, I really was expecting better cs from CM, but then again, others complaints about their cs gave me little hope of good cs, ha!

Im really missing my HAF after seeing all these beautiful ones, time will heal my wounds







,


----------



## thisispatrick

Ok guys I have a question for you. I was considering buying a Corsair H50 and I want to know if anyone had any idea on how to setup a push/pull on the rad in the 5.25" bay drives? I don't want to remove my 140 fan in the back and am thinking that I could use this as an extra intake. What do you guys think?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Ok guys I have a question for you. I was considering buying a Corsair H50 and I want to know if anyone had any idea on how to setup a push/pull on the rad in the 5.25" bay drives? I don't want to remove my 140 fan in the back and am thinking that I could use this as an extra intake. What do you guys think?


Use zip-ties to tie it from both sides, I have it on the Drive bays on push/pull aswell.

I have 1 zip tie on the upper-left of the insider fan (The one deep inside) and another zip tie on the bottom-right of the outsider fan.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Use zip-ties to tie it from both sides, I have it on the Drive bays on push/pull aswell.

I have 1 zip tie on the upper-left of the insider fan (The one deep inside) and another zip tie on the bottom-right of the outsider fan.


Mnk looks like zip ties are still win. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Mnk looks like zip ties are still win. Thanks for your help!


Np.

Just remember to use only 2 screws per fan, so that you can leave 2 empty corners on each fan (Only need one corner per fan though) to tie them on each side of the case.

I'll make some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Np.

Just remember to use only 2 screws per fan, so that you can leave 2 empty corners on each fan (Only need one corner per fan though) to tie them on each side of the case.

I'll make some pictures tomorrow.


That would help even more! Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


That would help even more! Thanks!


Give me a few minutes i'll do them now before going to bed


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Main reason was not enough room. Also just wanted to have the layout in the case different. No build log yet but very soon.










I hear that. I wish nit was bigger too. I want a HAF 942 or 952







Something with enough room for a QUAD SLI board as well as FULL spec for EATX width with breathing room. My EATX board I had to angle in, it fits but dayum, I practicly needed a feeler gauge for clearances.
What are you looking towards, MM case or a Corsair 800D?

Question for all you water guys here, I will post this in the WC forum as well.
Anyone seen any good, preferably full cover, blocks for a EVGA P55 board, specifically for a E655. Great board, just don't dig passive cooling where I live.....WAY too friggin hot in summer, especially when im stuck with some window AC units.


----------



## kcuestag

Ok here they are:







I hope this helps. Pictures aren't great quality (Very small light in my room right now







), but they're enough so you can see I used a tip zie in the bottom-right corner of the outsider fan and another on the top-left corner of the insider fan.

You might realize that I have 2 zip-ties, that's because only one would not be long enough to close







So I needed 2 lol.

Hope it helped.

~Kevin









PS: Ignore the Corsair sticket on the case, I didn't realise it was messed up


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Shoulda gone AMD, 955 BE lays smackdown on i5 Lynnfield.









j/k Welcome aboard. But you shoulda asked me. I coulda steered ya to some good deals.







lol

~Ceadder










Ceader, I just have to say that your tireless AMD support warms the cockles of me heart.


----------



## ahdubious

ignore this


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


not being a fanboy or anything, but ati is getting its rear beaten by the fermis, (ie 470 vs 5850 & 480 vs 5870) on the reviews Im seeing. so, here's hoping they drop the price dramatically in the next year (especially for the upcoming mid-range nvidias they'll have to deal w/) so I can upgrade to the 5850 soon. I want to pay $250 shipped for a 5850 damn it!









Nhb, congrats on the new card and happy b-day too










Really, a lot of the reviews I've read show fermi pulling ahead slightly and only really showing any clear performance advantage when pysx or tessellation are used (which is a small percentage of games). And then when you factor in the idle/load power draw, temps and noise and on top of that the price, I don't really feel ATI's getting is arse kicked. I think it's great that the two companies finally have leveled out a bit.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes you can. It's technically inside the case but to access the mounting you have to undo the panel.

Here's how you would do it if there was nothing in your HAF:

Lift up your insert from the top of your I/O panel
Revealing three mounting screws with philips slots
You undo these and slide the I/O panel carefully so you don't snag the cables on any obstacle.
When it's far enough off you will see the four mounting points for a 12cm fan. You will mount your H50 here(*INSIDE* the 5.25 bays *not* in-between the case and the I/O panel)with long enough bolts to secure your "puller" fan on top of your Rad.
Button it back up following this in reverse order. Take care not to pinch the cables between the I/O panel and the chassis.
Now you're ready to mount your shroud and "pusher" fan on the other side.
Once you've done that connect all your connectors and you should be ready to go.
Finito


















Well I hope that this will help anyone that owns a 932 and wants to mount their optional 12cm in place. It's such a handy feature.









~Ceadder









(_Image courtesy of_ *sintricate* Thanks sin







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Ok guys I have a question for you. I was considering buying a Corsair H50 and I want to know if anyone had any idea on how to setup a push/pull on the rad in the 5.25" bay drives? I don't want to remove my 140 fan in the back and am thinking that I could use this as an extra intake. What do you guys think?


----------



## lostdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahdubious* 
Really, a lot of the reviews I've read show fermi pulling ahead slightly and only really showing any clear performance advantage when pysx or tessellation are used (which is a small percentage of games). And then when you factor in the idle/load power draw, temps and noise and on top of that the price, I don't really feel ATI's getting is arse kicked. I think it's great that the two companies finally have leveled out a bit.









hehe . I guess i am just too old , power draw?? heat ?? noise?? Not poking fun , but to me those are not really good arguments for losing a battle. FPS , and performance in game is the key. I could see if it was for a htpc , you would want that quiet , but for a gaming rig ?? Like I said , must be the age in me , cause I have never really had a problem with fan noise , heat comes with the teritory (good coolinig prevents that) and power draw , well... I guess it would suck to pay the light bill, but really does it cost more than a night out on the town , or a concert , or hell even a movie?

The HAF is a pretty loud case , its wide open by design , so I am sure that would make the gtx400 series seem even louder , but I guess its like putting glass packs on a 76 stingray , boy does it sound sweet when you mash the gas....

Anyways ,
mod weekend, thinking about trying sleeving . its all black right now , trying to figure out what would look good in a black and blue haf?? Blue , but with blue lighting , prolly wouldn't look right . Do they even make silver sleeving??
any ideas??


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


hehe . I guess i am just too old , power draw?? heat ?? noise?? Not poking fun , but to me those are not really good arguments for losing a battle. FPS , and performance in game is the key. I could see if it was for a htpc , you would want that quiet , but for a gaming rig ?? Like I said , must be the age in me , cause I have never really had a problem with fan noise , heat comes with the teritory (good coolinig prevents that) and power draw , well... I guess it would suck to pay the light bill, but really does it cost more than a night out on the town , or a concert , or hell even a movie?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


My thoughts exactly!










+1

I think that too much is made about noise in a gaming rig. Consoles are no quieter size for size. Imagine what a 360 would sound like if it was the same size as the 932.









the Wii isn't too bad.

I don't mean to take this to a console topic. Just pointing out that for the size and performance of a typical gaming rig(we HAF owners are nowhere near typical gamers







) a little more fan noise is acceptable.

And I definitely don't see Fermi kicking ATi ass. Maybe once you get into TriSLI but before then XFired 5970 Black Editions will stomp that little Fermi into GPU paste. And straight up head to head single comparisons 5970 gives Fermi all it can handle in benches. But as has been said FPS is where it's at.









Speaking of 5970, I made my order and have YET to get a response. It was stated that it should ship today. No word one way or the other. So I had to go back and find EVERYTHING all over again and put it in my cart. I'm going to get ahold of their online assistance if I don't get a response by Monday. Iz sad.









~Ceadder


----------



## ahdubious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


hehe . I guess i am just too old , power draw?? heat ?? noise?? Not poking fun , but to me those are not really good arguments for losing a battle. FPS , and performance in game is the key. I could see if it was for a htpc , you would want that quiet , but for a gaming rig ?? Like I said , must be the age in me , cause I have never really had a problem with fan noise , heat comes with the teritory (good coolinig prevents that) and power draw , well... I guess it would suck to pay the light bill, but really does it cost more than a night out on the town , or a concert , or hell even a movie?

The HAF is a pretty loud case , its wide open by design , so I am sure that would make the gtx400 series seem even louder , but I guess its like putting glass packs on a 76 stingray , boy does it sound sweet when you mash the gas....

Anyways , 
mod weekend, thinking about trying sleeving . its all black right now , trying to figure out what would look good in a black and blue haf?? Blue , but with blue lighting , prolly wouldn't look right . Do they even make silver sleeving?? 
any ideas??


Yeah, well I guess if you don't mind your graphics card running at near 100Â°C on load whilst sounding like a 747 then fermi would be the perfect card for you







. Maybe it's not a problem in America but power really is an issue for me as energy bills aren't cheap in Australia when your pc is on 24/7. 
I really don't want to start a ATi/Nvidia flame war because this is a HAF forum, but Nvidia fan camp must be a little pissed because fermi came 6 months late to the dx11 game with a card that's only slightly better than 5870, where Nvidia usually trounces ATi, and is more expensive?? Again, I really don't want to start an arguement, just my thoughts.


----------



## FalloutBoy

OK guys, as ahdubious pointed out, this is the HAF club. Plz keep talk of anything but that which is realted directly to these cases elsewhere in the forums! Afterall, people come here to read up on these cases, not which is the hottest mobo or GPU at the moment (no joke intended). Lets stay on topic. Thanks!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahdubious*


yeah, well i guess if you don't mind your graphics card running at near 100Â°c on load whilst sounding like a 747 then fermi would be the perfect card for you :d


lol


----------



## lostdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahdubious* 
Yeah, well I guess if you don't mind your graphics card running at near 100Â°C on load whilst sounding like a 747 then fermi would be the perfect card for you







. Maybe it's not a problem in America but power really is an issue for me as energy bills aren't cheap in Australia when your pc is on 24/7.
I really don't want to start a ATi/Nvidia flame war because this is a HAF forum, but Nvidia fan camp must be a little pissed because fermi came 6 months late to the dx11 game with a card that's only slightly better than 5870, where Nvidia usually trounces ATi, and is more expensive?? Again, I really don't want to start an arguement, just my thoughts.









I think you miss understand , I would say the same thing about ati , its not a fanboy thing , Its just a point of view that fan noise , especially in a HAF is like the muffler on a classic Detroit muscle car , its a soothing and awe inspiring sound that makes our hearts jump with joy at the sound.
I do see your point , as electricity may be expensive as hell where you are . I however don't seem to think that here , for me , in reality the power comsumption adds up to more than 10-15 dollars extra a month on a power bill .But again , ATI or nVIdia , Intel or AMD , extreme rigs .... well they are a money hole and its acceptable to those who have the passion for it.

As well as I think , ATI fans should also be upset that fermi isn't what it was supposed to be If fermi kick arse like a bad dawg , then ATI would either start a price war , or come out with a better card , and both situations are great for all in the long run , competition leads to better choices for us consumers. I personally like nVidia , but I really love it when ATI has the fastest card on the planet , cause that puts pressure on nVidia to do better or cheaper , or both . I love ATI for this , I paid no more than 150 dollars for either of my GTX 260 core 216's , and that all because the competetion from ATI was hot and it forces the prices down!!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
OK guys, as ahdubious pointed out, this is the HAF club. Plz keep talk of anything but that which is realted directly to these cases elsewhere in the forums! Afterall, people come here to read up on these cases, not which is the hottest mobo or GPU at the moment (no joke intended). Lets stay on topic. Thanks!









*Clears throat loudly* ^^ Come on guys, take it to the video card or off topic section.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
*Clears throat loudly* ^^ Come on guys, take it to the video card or off topic section.

*COUGH!!!*

But what if the talk concerns a member who is having MoBo issues and he's looking for an assist? No offense FoB, this is your baby but of 600+ posts if people have issues seeing how solid this case is then they are walk into doorjambs blind.









Either that or they tip over HAFs' as a matter of stupidity (On topic no?







) and probably shouldn't get one.







j/k

Sometimes we need to stretch our mental legs as it were.









~Ceadder


----------



## FalloutBoy

If there is a member with mobo problems needing help, why look for it in the Computer Case section in the first place? There is another whole section in the forums for that sort of thing and if you need to stretch your mental legs, plz feel free to wander over there. Too many times has someone asked about whats the best mobo or GPU to get followed by someone else giving an opinion which then someone else disagrees with and all of a sudden were debating on AMD vs Intel or ATI vs nVidia. There is a place for that and its not here.

I also don't have a problem with questions/help being repeated as people come and go in this club. I enjoyed asking questions after I arrived and finding out about this case followed closly by answering them with what I'd found out and been told long after those who answered my questions had left. Soon I'll be leaving and all those getting the HAF now will be answering questions perhaps with stuff I told them about.

I just think that is club is special and that theres so much info here from so many people but realistically, what new member is going to go back and read page 46... Some of the best ever HAF builds may never be looked upon again more and more as this club grows larger and larger. But if it is yet to grow, I just want it to grow with new ideas/mods and awesome pics of sweet builds from new members, not off topic stuff.

Wow, don't know what came over me. Maybe that was my parting speach.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


If there is a member with mobo problems needing help, why look for it in the Computer Case section in the first place? There is another whole section in the forums for that sort of thing and if you need to stretch your mental legs, plz feel free to wander over there. Too many times has someone asked about whats the best mobo or GPU to get followed by someone else giving an opinion which then someone else disagrees with and all of a sudden were debating on AMD vs Intel or ATI vs nVidia. There is a place for that and its not here.

I also don't have a problem with questions/help being repeated as people come and go in this club. I enjoyed asking questions after I arrived and finding out about this case followed closly by answering them with what I'd found out and been told long after those who answered my questions had left. Soon I'll be leaving and all those getting the HAF now will be answering questions perhaps with stuff I told them about.

I just think that is club is special and that theres so much info here from so many people but realistically, what new member is going to go back and read page 46... Some of the best ever HAF builds may never be looked upon again more and more as this club grows larger and larger. But if it is yet to grow, I just want it to grow with new ideas/mods and awesome pics of sweet builds from new members, not off topic stuff.

Wow, don't know what came over me. Maybe that was my parting speach.










I could not agree even more with you, a big +1.


----------



## Ceadderman

It's all good FoB. We all have one of those in us someplace.









I agree that it should be kept to a minimum though. I like my favorite thread. I think if you looked at my posts well over 2/3 of them are here in the HAF Club. Would hate to see it taken over by flame wars over off topic issues.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


If there is a member with mobo problems needing help, why look for it in the Computer Case section in the first place? There is another whole section in the forums for that sort of thing and if you need to stretch your mental legs, plz feel free to wander over there. Too many times has someone asked about whats the best mobo or GPU to get followed by someone else giving an opinion which then someone else disagrees with and all of a sudden were debating on AMD vs Intel or ATI vs nVidia. There is a place for that and its not here.

I also don't have a problem with questions/help being repeated as people come and go in this club. I enjoyed asking questions after I arrived and finding out about this case followed closly by answering them with what I'd found out and been told long after those who answered my questions had left. Soon I'll be leaving and all those getting the HAF now will be answering questions perhaps with stuff I told them about.

I just think that is club is special and that theres so much info here from so many people but realistically, what new member is going to go back and read page 46... Some of the best ever HAF builds may never be looked upon again more and more as this club grows larger and larger. But if it is yet to grow, I just want it to grow with new ideas/mods and awesome pics of sweet builds from new members, not off topic stuff.

Wow, don't know what came over me. Maybe that was my parting speach.


----------



## lostdude

agg... , well I had a good post , but internet dropped off...

anyways , my apologies if I started a war , wasn't my intent , just wanted to voice my disagreement with fan noise and heat being a problem , especially in a HAF case

anyways ,

Want to mod the case a little , maybe some sleeving , I am black and blue themed now , all the existing sleeving is black , maybe a different color?? Prolly head down to Microcenter , which by the way I found out about here on this thread while reading thru all the posts , and see if anything catches my eye

is it really hard to pull the pins out of the molex and such without that tool that ppc's sells (also foundout about that on this thread)??

maybe i should try the whole feet thing again , Home depot didn't have any casters that were the right hole size , and I dont like all the chrome on the metal that the casters have , can you even paint over that "chrome" with flat black??


----------



## Ceadderman

It's not too hard to remove pins if you have a decent tool. Don't ask me where you can get a good tool, cause I only know of two places and I'm not sure if it's a good tool or not. I've never used it. You can try performance-pc.com and frozencpu.com.

You'd have to mod them to the HAF but if you go to craftsman.com and look up casters they have their Toolchest Casters 2 of the set swivel the other two are fixed. But if you built a trolley they would be very good and stable. Also they have great unbreakable brakes on them. But if you're set on feet then you can get those from performance-pc in shiny silver as well as black. I'm going to get the black ones.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
agg... , well I had a good post , but internet dropped off...

anyways , my apologies if I started a war , wasn't my intent , just wanted to voice my disagreement with fan noise and heat being a problem , especially in a HAF case

anyways ,

Want to mod the case a little , maybe some sleeving , I am black and blue themed now , all the existing sleeving is black , maybe a different color?? Prolly head down to Microcenter , which by the way I found out about here on this thread while reading thru all the posts , and see if anything catches my eye

is it really hard to pull the pins out of the molex and such without that tool that ppc's sells (also foundout about that on this thread)??

maybe i should try the whole feet thing again , Home depot didn't have any casters that were the right hole size , and I dont like all the chrome on the metal that the casters have , can you even paint over that "chrome" with flat black??


----------



## lostdude

I have tried to look for those feet from craftman , but I never can find them at the website , ...
trolley , I was thinking of trying to get two plates of metal to screw into the existing holes on the HAF and then bolt the casters to those. The raised area where the casters bolt on , make it difficult to put larger casters on , and I dont want to send screws up into the hard drive area or ps area ,

feet are ok , but i like the extra height that i get with the casters , I have thought about trying to find some acrylic or plexi cylinders that i could make into some sweet lighted feet , maybe 2 in in diameter , frosted so i could put some led's inside to give off a glow , but i havent quite found the right stuff yet


----------



## Ceadderman

You mean these?









They are NOT cheap by any stretch of the imagination though.


















Craftsman 6"x 2" Caster set

But they would be ever so sick to have under my 932.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
I have tried to look for those feet from craftman , but I never can find them at the website , ...
trolley , I was thinking of trying to get two plates of metal to screw into the existing holes on the HAF and then bolt the casters to those. The raised area where the casters bolt on , make it difficult to put larger casters on , and I dont want to send screws up into the hard drive area or ps area ,

feet are ok , but i like the extra height that i get with the casters , I have thought about trying to find some acrylic or plexi cylinders that i could make into some sweet lighted feet , maybe 2 in in diameter , frosted so i could put some led's inside to give off a glow , but i havent quite found the right stuff yet


----------



## thisispatrick

@Ceadderman Thanks! That looks pretty cool as well. I'll see what I do after I get my H50 though >.> Currently debating between the H50 and saving up for next term's textbooks


----------



## Ceadderman

No contest get your H50, get your text books eat 2 months of Top Ramen.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
@Ceadderman Thanks! That looks pretty cool as well. I'll see what I do after I get my H50 though >.> Currently debating between the H50 and saving up for next term's textbooks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You mean these?









They are NOT cheap by any stretch of the imagination though.


















Craftsman 6"x 2" Caster set

But they would be ever so sick to have under my 932.









~Ceadder









uber expensive casters. will make the haf look like Baja truck, lol


----------



## andrew149

Hey guys has anyone out a 480 in the haf? inside


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
Hey guys has anyone out a 480 in the haf? inside

You can fit a 480 Rad in the top. You have to take off the plastic on the top first to access the bolt holes though.

I hope you're talking about a 480 Radiator (not GTX480 GPU).


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
You can fit a 480 Rad in the top. You have to take off the plastic on the top first to access the bolt holes though.

I hope you're talking about a 480 Radiator (not GTX480 GPU).

well i have a thermochill 480 rad


----------



## Nhb93

I can never find the picture, but if you remove the piece that covers what would be the PSU hole on the top of the back, you can hang a 480 out the back with a little bit of cutting. I think it's just a bit too narrow for a radiator to fit through.


----------



## andrew149

do you think i should go for it i have 2 220's to look after..


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I can never find the picture, but if you remove the piece that covers what would be the PSU hole on the top of the back, you can hang a 480 out the back with a little bit of cutting. I think it's just a bit too narrow for a radiator to fit through.


Oops.. excuse me, I wasn't thinking.

You can't fit a 480 stock, but a 360 would be easy, as you just have to do what I mentioned above.

If it were me, I'd drill some new mounting holes and cut what I had to if I already had it









Just make sure to pretty up your handywork afterwards!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You mean these?









They are NOT cheap by any stretch of the imagination though.


















Craftsman 6"x 2" Caster set
But they would be ever so sick to have under my 932.









~Ceadder










Here is also a site that has some nice casters.

https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cf...ll-casters.cfm

They have fast shipping as well.

Chad


----------



## manchesterutd81

Does anyone know which delta fans will work in the front panel of the 932?
I know it wont fit a thick one..

Also is anyone running delta fans in their 932 HAF?
IF so which one or ones?
I am about to buy a few and see how they work.

thanks
josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Ok here is what i am buying 5 of these to put in my HAF case.. U know i might need 6 of them so to put one on my H50... Lol but i guess 5 will do...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12tfexhisp.html

josh


----------



## Ceadderman

Those 3.8cm fans won't fit up front between the case and the HDD rack. You'd probably have to pop some rivets to shoehorn them into place.









The stock 230 is 3cm thick and you see how tight that is. I was going to say tighter than a virgin on Prom night. But then I remembered that she is no longer a virgin.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


Does anyone know which delta fans will work in the front panel of the 932?
I know it wont fit a thick one..

Also is anyone running delta fans in their 932 HAF? 
IF so which one or ones?
I am about to buy a few and see how they work.

thanks
josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Those 3.8cm fans won't fit up front between the case and the HDD rack. You'd probably have to pop some rivets to shoehorn them into place.









The stock 230 is 3cm thick and you see how tight that is. I was going to say tighter than a virgin on Prom night. But then I remembered that she is no longer a virgin.









~Ceadder










So how thick do i need to buy that one? A 120mmX? for the front?

josh


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmmm this is a REAAAAAAAALLLY gorgeous caster...






























,








I'm thinking my Case is going to get some refined bling. Still like the Craftsman casters since they have bearings in them but these are easier to mount and OMG they are just so beautiful. I can't stop staring at them.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Here is also a site that has some nice casters.

https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cf...ll-casters.cfm

They have fast shipping as well.

Chad


----------



## Ceadderman

You'll need something that is similar in depth to the 23cm fan with is 3cm in depth. A tad more is fine but 3.8cm is too thick to get in there w/o some modification.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


So how thick do i need to buy that one? A 120mmX? for the front?

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You'll need something that is similar in depth to the 23cm fan with is 3cm in depth. A tad more is fine but 3.8cm is too thick to get in there w/o some modification.

~Ceadder










guess i can leave the stock CM fan up front and install the 4 120mmX38mm fans, 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom it should be plenty of airflow









josh


----------



## Ceadderman

I think so. I can't say since I don't have a dragon door and can't test that application however.

And when I finally do get something similar in place it won't matter since my case will only resemble what used to be a stock HAF 932. I'll have so many stock 23cm fans that airflow will be the least of my worries.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


guess i can leave the stock CM fan up front and install the 4 120mmX38mm fans, 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom it should be plenty of airflow









josh


----------



## Ren-dog

My botch job of mounting a 120mm fan in the front of my 932.


----------



## lostdude

ceadder , those are some freaky cool wheels , but how to mount , you will have that big bolt sticking up into the haf??
the craftsmen ones are way cool , now that you guys helped me find them , but damn 80 bucks , few more bucks and I can have win 7 oem ....

if you get the wooden looking one please post pics of the install

not to kiss arse , but you guys rock for ideas and info


----------



## BioHzrd

Any one Running multiple Rads inside the HAF 932 ??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostdude* 
ceadder , those are some freaky cool wheels , but how to mount , you will have that big bolt sticking up into the haf??
the craftsmen ones are way cool , now that you guys helped me find them , but damn 80 bucks , few more bucks and I can have win 7 oem ....

if you get the wooden looking one please post pics of the install

not to kiss arse , but you guys rock for ideas and info

You'd have to drill the bolt holes that secure the feet to the bottom of the case and then install the wheels into place and secure them with the supplied lock nut. They'll fit fine all four corners, but the PSU tray(if mounted at the bottom, gets in the way. The way to handle that is to drill out the access door corner flange of the stand when you resize the hole to 5/16". The only remaining issue would probably be how to secure that one. Cause I think the lock nut is a bit big. So you'd have to mod the tray at that point to allow the nut access to the thread.

The Walnut wheels are $14 each btw.









~Ceadder


----------



## Duckmaffia

Can I be added to the list ? I've got a HAF 932


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm really starting to wonder if my system didn't glitch out the sale. My cart was emptied but that's no guarantee that I'll see it by Tuesday.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Ceadder, what kinda of goodies did ya get? ne hints would suffice too







.

-gonna start putting the Haf back together, Im guessing will be up for sale in a couple weeks. ne one interested (mainland US only pls) pm me.


----------



## XtachiX

maybe you cleared all the browser cookies? (if you're talking about online shopping cart)


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope, my passwords and everything are intact. And I had just put everything there as it was and it confirmed price and everything. But when I hit the confirm it went back to my cart and my cart was emptied. So I'm sure that my system didn't glitch. They just didn't mail me one way or the other on the order. On top of that it's not showing in my history. I knew I should have entered my own order number.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
maybe you cleared all the browser cookies? (if you're talking about online shopping cart)


----------



## XtachiX

oh crap, wth? that sounds really off


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Any one Running multiple Rads inside the HAF 932 ??


I was once upon a day...



















How I miss her!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckmaffia*


Can I be added to the list ? I've got a HAF 932
http://i45.tinypic.com/29oomqh.jpg


Added and welcome!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You'd have to drill the bolt holes that secure the feet to the bottom of the case and then install the wheels into place and secure them with the supplied lock nut. They'll fit fine all four corners, but the PSU tray(if mounted at the bottom, gets in the way. The way to handle that is to drill out the access door corner flange of the stand when you resize the hole to 5/16". The only remaining issue would probably be how to secure that one. Cause I think the lock nut is a bit big. So you'd have to mod the tray at that point to allow the nut access to the thread.

The Walnut wheels are $14 each btw.









~Ceadder










They also come with a swivel plate mounting method as seen here: https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cf...black-yoke.cfm Might be an easier method to get some flat top black screws to attach them to your case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
They also come with a swivel plate mounting method as seen here: https://www.coolcasters.com/index.cf...black-yoke.cfm Might be an easier method to get some flat top black screws to attach them to your case.

Sure there is an easier way, make a trolley cart to put my 932 on.









Actaully I measured the stock plates and they are less than an inch and a half.

Those plates are slightly too big.









But it looks like after looking at their mounting system that you have to pit some pretty decent holes in the mounting locations anyway. I'll probably still do it if I get them. Those wheels are too gorgeous to pass up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blishdot

Awesome thread
Can you add me to the list?
Also, I'm going to paint the inside of my case but im not sure what kind of spray paint to use. Any recommendations?


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sure there is an easier way, make a trolley cart to put my 932 on.









~Ceadder










Yep, that's exactly what i did









http://www.overclock.net/8249907-post67.html


----------



## Ceadderman

I like Rustoleum Advanced Formula in Satin Black. If you do it right there should be no issues with it. Standard formula just has too many issues. Some guys think that Krylon is better. Most everyone agrees that no matter the manufacturer that Satin Black is pretty much the correct color that matches the exterior color.

I'm going to TRY to get the second part to my tutorial done so that people have a good alternative to sploding the case to paint the interior. Been pretty busy with school.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blishdot*


Awesome thread
Can you add me to the list?
Also, I'm going to paint the inside of my case but im not sure what kind of spray paint to use. Any recommendations?


----------



## mark3510

@fallout

we all miss her bro...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well tried to make the order(short the 5970 BE card) and got turned down.









So I guess I get to wait. Good thing my check gets mailed soon.









~Ceadder


----------



## Icejon

When I get the HAF X next week, can I join the HAF 932/922 club?


----------



## DQ Hero

Gotta say, coming from a CM storm scout/cm 690 this case is awesome. When i first looked at it i hated it, thought it looked ugly. Now after i have it in my possession, it looks alot better on my desk.


----------



## Ceadderman

I wanted the Cosmos Pure Black, but other than CMs' crappy customer service I'm glad I got my 932.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
Gotta say, coming from a CM storm scout/cm 690 this case is awesome. When i first looked at it i hated it, thought it looked ugly. Now after i have it in my possession, it looks alot better on my desk.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
*CMs' crappy customer service*
~Ceadder









Its been two weeks, and no reply about the i/o panel for my 932







from CM cs. I dont understand why they removed it from their CM store, just my bad luck when Im needing the part. Ill send another email, sigh. On a happier note, found a local potential buyer, will see, I dont want to sell her yet until she has the i/o panel.

damn, those custom casters are pretty yummy!


----------



## Ceadderman

Aren't they though? I like those J bracket ones. Those remind me of a custom Harley. I would do those but they are more spendy than the 3" Walnuts. And damn those are just awesome looking.









I still have to mod my I/O or I'd hook you up with it bro. On the plus side it may be there before you know it. They're supposed to email you(so the tech support guy said) but they didn't email me and my I/O showed up unannounced.

I told the guy that that was BS cause I was waiting on the damn thing to build my system. You'd think those guys would learn, but I guess not.

Looks like I might be wrong on the 5970 BE. I thought newegg wasn't selling the XFX 5870 Reference cards any more? Looks like I was wrong as they have them back up. I sure wish they would stop dropping links to out of stock items unless they know for sure that they aren't gonna be stocking them.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Its been two weeks, and no reply about the i/o panel for my 932







from CM cs. I dont understand why they removed it from their CM store, just my bad luck when Im needing the part. Ill send another email, sigh. On a happier note, found a local potential buyer, will see, I dont want to sell her yet until she has the i/o panel.

damn, those custom casters are pretty yummy!


----------



## NYM

Updated my cm922, changed a gpu and cooler mounting direction


----------



## noobie

Looking to get a side fan or fans for my 922. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I look at the CM 200 megaflow or 2 120's? My temps are good but would like to lower them even more with the addition of the side fan. Thanks.


----------



## Owhat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Updated my cm922, changed a gpu and cooler mounting direction




























Wow! That's super clean! And that cable management...









Makes me wanna manage my cables. Haha. I'll have to get around to it sooner or later. Summer is coming around and I'll need all the air flow I can get.

Very nice computer!


----------



## lostdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I like Rustoleum Advanced Formula in Satin Black. If you do it right there should be no issues with it. Standard formula just has too many issues. Some guys think that Krylon is better. Most everyone agrees that no matter the manufacturer that Satin Black is pretty much the correct color that matches the exterior color.

I'm going to TRY to get the second part to my tutorial done so that people have a good alternative to sploding the case to paint the interior. Been pretty busy with school.









~Ceadder










I second that , Rustoleum AF Satin Black is dead on , just remember to take your time , tape well and stay out of a strong wind (hehe I learned that the hard way).


----------



## Ceadderman

Well looks like I get to RMA a MoBo and a Drive, this is a first. I've never had an issue with ASUS before. But at least I got newegg behind me to handle the RMA which is along the RMA guidelines of ASUS. And it's a good thing that I'm "product testing" or the customer would have been in this board and not been happy at all.

I lost my drive because of the board. But wouldn't have known if I didn't try firing up a DVD the other night. I checked all the drivers and had them all up to date. Decided to uninstall Nero 8(comes with OEM drive), reinstall it etc. No dice. Only showed up as a CDROM instead of DVD-RAM which is what it should have shown up as to begin with. We're building this system "pay as you go" so that's why I'm still testing. My HDD seems to be okay though so it's localized to one SATA port having the issue. Unfortunately it took out my DVD+R.









Good thing both were new and ASUS units.









And good thing I have a HAF to test in cause her case is Acrylic and I hate buttoning those up only to have to go into them a number of times. Too easy to damage those side panels.









~Ceadder


----------



## DefiedV

*Nym:* nice pictures and case


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Owhat*


Wow! That's super clean! And that cable management...









Makes me wanna manage my cables. Haha. I'll have to get around to it sooner or later. Summer is coming around and I'll need all the air flow I can get.

Very nice computer!


Haha, i like it neat in the computer. Unfortunately, the front cpu fan died yesterday =.=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


*Nym:* nice pictures and case


Thanks!


----------



## Flamous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Its been two weeks, and no reply about the i/o panel for my 932







from CM cs. I dont understand why they removed it from their CM store, just my bad luck when Im needing the part. Ill send another email, sigh. On a happier note, found a local potential buyer, will see, I dont want to sell her yet until she has the i/o panel.

damn, those custom casters are pretty yummy!


*
Highly recommend that you contact them via Live Chat, they will take care of it on the spot:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/livehelp.php
*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flamous* 
*
Highly recommend that you contact them via Live Chat, they will take care of it on the spot:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/livehelp.php
*

ha! chatted w/ the infamous "Gina", still no response after she had me fill a parts replacement form. still waiting though, CM customer service just plains sucks


----------



## Ceadderman

That's why my sig looks like it does. Welcome to my world werm.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
ha! chatted w/ the infamous "Gina", still no response after she had me fill a parts replacement form. still waiting though, CM customer service just plains sucks


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
ha! chatted w/ the infamous "Gina", still no response after she had me fill a parts replacement form. still waiting though, CM customer service just plains sucks









Its back in the store for $10
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=382


----------



## manchesterutd81

check my HAF 932 out









and put me on the list!

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php

josh


----------



## Ceadderman

Dude just get photobucket.









I tried your link and Image shack wants me to join









Screw that.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


check my HAF 932 out









and put me on the list!

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php

josh


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
check my HAF 932 out









and put me on the list!

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php

josh


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Dude just get photobucket.









I tried your link and Image shack wants me to join









Screw that.









~Ceadder









Can't even see it when logged in.
Post the forum link and make sure its not a massive res.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Its back in the store for $10
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=382


Thanks Yogi! +1. hadnt checked since this last weekend, will be ordering asap. Thanks again.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Thanks Yogi! +1. hadnt checked since this last weekend, will be ordering asap. Thanks again.










Np, I was lookin to see if the clear side panel was up yet


----------



## MadToolz

hey ppl can you add me to the list


----------



## thisispatrick

You know after owning this case for so long I just realized how useless the rear motherboard cut out thing was to me. My CPU socket is nowhere near it. .-.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
You know after owning this case for so long I just realized how useless the rear motherboard cut out thing was to me. My CPU socket is nowhere near it. .-.

Hahah same with mine. It covers up a good chunk of the back plate so theres really no point.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


You know after owning this case for so long I just realized how useless the rear motherboard cut out thing was to me. My CPU socket is nowhere near it. .-.


same here, two mobos w/ my haf 932, either one did not line up w/ the cut out


----------



## D0U8L3M

i would like to join this club..im in the process of modding my haf. Im trying to make a thread of my build log but i cant get the pictures to show =[ anyways i still wanna join XD


----------



## MoonTar

You can sign me up! Proud owner of a 922.









I had the same problem with the cut out hole for the motherboard. It was just short enough so that I had to remove the motherboard to install the H50.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Shot at 2010-05-26









Shot at 2010-05-26









Shot at 2010-05-26









Shot at 2010-05-26









Shot at 2010-05-26

alright here are a few!








finally getting some people can see sorry about the bad link on my last post

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Btw this was taken today, before i installed my fan controller the NZXT one, it helped to get fan hookups off my MOB..

Also i have a few delta fans being shipped to me asap, im sure everyone will notice the 230mm fan ive wedged at the bottom and put the 140mm one that was where the corsair cooler is now up top where the 230mm one was.. the 120mm deltas are going to be sweet in moving some air!!!!111

anything else i need to add or install tell me im a newbie and trying to run with the big dogs

ALSO i am curious if i should get a HAF X.. As room is awesome to have and I already want more? or is that just crazy seeing i just built this rig like in the last 2 to 3 weeks?

josh


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
check my HAF 932 out









and put me on the list!

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php

josh


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadToolz* 
hey ppl can you add me to the list










Quote:


Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M* 
i would like to join this club..im in the process of modding my haf. Im trying to make a thread of my build log but i cant get the pictures to show =[ anyways i still wanna join XD


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
You can sign me up! Proud owner of a 922.









I had the same problem with the cut out hole for the motherboard. It was just short enough so that I had to remove the motherboard to install the H50.









http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/189/dscn0921w.jpg

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5493/dscn0905o.jpg

All added. Also D0U8L3M, you didn't say which version you have so I guessed the 932. Let me know if I guessed wrong and I'll fix it.









On another note my new case showed up today and I'll be selling my HAF in the next couple weeks. Its almost time to say goodbye. We had some good times.


----------



## wermad

Tj07 is nice looking, ne consideration of painting (or pc) the alumi interior?


----------



## X3NIA

Oh wow, I thought I joined this club months ago lol..

Just took some new pics yesterday of the 932 with redone cable management, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope it's not crazy. If you get the X, I really would like to see the two side by side. I don't think there is a difference in height though. I think that they added the 2 extra PCI slots at the expense of the PSU/h2o block off plate. Though the X has 3 tube access grommets near the top of the case.









I'm seriously considering getting one myself.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
Btw this was taken today, before i installed my fan controller the NZXT one, it helped to get fan hookups off my MOB..

Also i have a few delta fans being shipped to me asap, im sure everyone will notice the 230mm fan ive wedged at the bottom and put the 140mm one that was where the corsair cooler is now up top where the 230mm one was.. the 120mm deltas are going to be sweet in moving some air!!!!111

anything else i need to add or install tell me im a newbie and trying to run with the big dogs

ALSO i am curious if i should get a HAF X.. As room is awesome to have and I already want more? or is that just crazy seeing i just built this rig like in the last 2 to 3 weeks?

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Nope it's not crazy. If you get the X, I really would like to see the two side by side. I don't think there is a difference in height though. I think that they added the 2 extra PCI slots at the expense of the PSU/h2o block off plate. Though the X has 3 tube access grommets near the top of the case.









I'm seriously considering getting one myself.









~Ceadder









I want more room...!!!

I might buy the HAF X to see if it gives more room, or just cause i think the graphics card stablity helper might be good for my dual 4870X2,, they are giants....

I really am curious if i will be able to mount the PSU at the bottom without hitting my GPUs cause thats why my PSU is up top due to the 2nd one hitting the PSU
I would rather have it at the bottom for cable management and get a WC loop with cooler at the top.. but in the 932 im having issues getting it to happen...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
I want more room...!!!

I might buy the HAF X to see if it gives more room, or just cause i think the graphics card stablity helper might be good for my dual 4870X2,, they are giants....

I really am curious if i will be able to mount the PSU at the bottom without hitting my GPUs cause thats why my PSU is up top due to the 2nd one hitting the PSU
I would rather have it at the bottom for cable management and get a WC loop with cooler at the top.. but in the 932 im having issues getting it to happen...

Well if you go to NCIX Tech tips via YouTube Linus has a great open bay shot of the HAF X without the cable keeper in place.








YouTube- Cooler Master HAF X - Extreme Buyer's Guide (NCIX Tech Tips #67)

He has 4x 480s' in SLI and his PSU in the bottom. .

It's one reason why I know as much as I do about the X.









~Ceadder


----------



## manchesterutd81

i want to know how the HAF X looks compared to 932?

no one has the 2 next to each either.... that makes me sad.. probaly will buy it but i want it now not tomorrow

i think its dumb he had a HAF 922 next to it... why do that seriously,,, no wonder he doesnt pwn... lol
His pwn skills are on notice and might be taken away..


----------



## Ceadderman

I bet he has a baddass system at home. NCIX is on par with Newegg in Canada. Only they BUILD systems on site and ship them off to customers, where as Newegg will either put together a complete system(parts list only) or sell prebuilt offsite systems.

Dude clowns alot that's why I like to see what he does. That Intel Cooler he had in it is probably something that was already open and laying on the shelf.









He also gets no respect from the OC community. I posted one of his vids in the 10**T OC thread about overclocking Thuban on the C4F and you should have seen the responses I got. Even when in the end he turned out to be right on the money with his OC.







BIOSs' just weren't up to date yet. In any case I think that he is one of the FEW sales reps that I would listen to when it comes to performance.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
i want to know how the HAF X looks compared to 932?

no one has the 2 next to each either.... that makes me sad.. probaly will buy it but i want it now not tomorrow

i think its dumb he had a HAF 922 next to it... why do that seriously,,, no wonder he doesnt pwn... lol
His pwn skills are on notice and might be taken away..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
i want to know how the HAF X looks compared to 932?

no one has the 2 next to each either.... that makes me sad.. probaly will buy it but i want it now not tomorrow

i think its dumb he had a HAF 922 next to it... why do that seriously,,, no wonder he doesnt pwn... lol
His pwn skills are on notice and might be taken away..











HAF-X Video Review

Will the HAF-X be added to this thread, or will it have its own club?


----------



## Ceadderman

This keeps being asked. Yes the X will be added to the HAF 932/922 Club. I believe that it was already predetermined because it's under the HAF badging.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 









HAF-X Video Review

Will the HAF-X be added to this thread, or will it have its own club?


----------



## manchesterutd81

take a look at my shipment....






























shes running like a jet plane now with 4 of these fans i got... just need to get another 4 more of them lol and another fan controller now

btw they are at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185054

here are some pics of the comp with them in









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27


----------



## Yogi

Make those bottom fans intakes. Itll help your gpu temps


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
take a look at my shipment....






























shes running like a jet plane now with 4 of these fans i got... just need to get another 4 more of them lol and another fan controller now

btw they are at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185054

here are some pics of the comp with them in









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27









Shot at 2010-05-27

those bottoms fans arent doing much for you flip them around


----------



## manchesterutd81

man yall are good.. these pics were actually taken before i flipped them...

i installed all the fans turned on the comp and guess what everything was flowing wrong

had to go back and turn every fan around...









but now shes flowing right

thanks guys good eye btw


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


man yall are good.. these pics were actually taken before i flipped them...

i installed all the fans turned on the comp and guess what everything was flowing wrong

had to go back and turn every fan around...









but now shes flowing right

thanks guys good eye btw


no prob ive made that mistake so many times


----------



## Yogi

Side window is up in the store. 
Wish there was a non AMD version :/


----------



## Deathschyte

um...can i join up the club...?...









here's my main Intel based rig ( using 932 )...maybe it's not "hot" enough...but i do think it's quite good...

































here's with one of my AMD based rig...

















and soon build its li'l brother using 922 for my 1090T...








damn...i wish HAF X available soon at my country...


----------



## Ceadderman

They do both actually.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Side window is up in the store. 
Wish there was a non AMD version :/


----------



## Icejon

Those crazy canucks just uploaded their HAF X extensive review.

It gets a DAM good they say.







YouTube- Cooler Master HAF-X Video Review


----------



## daito

@manchesterutd81
i want to get the AMD edition








how do you find the red front ? is it too bright ?
on a scale from 1 to 10 .. 10 being the brightest and 1 the darkest .. what would you give it?


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Side window is up in the store.
Wish there was a non AMD version :/

Bought this yesterday, I wonder if that dragon will come off if i dont like it.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
They do both actually.









~Ceadder









What do you mean?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Bought this yesterday, I wonder if that dragon will come off if i dont like it.

I saw in another post that said the dragon does come off. Let me know because if so I might just buy it.

Also I had an idea wondering if anyone thinks it would work. Pretty much dvd/fan controller in the hard drive bays. I measured and it would fit without the front intake, im sure a 120mm would still fit though. I would obviously run without a side panel, but that wont matter because im planning to WC.


----------



## daito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Bought this yesterday, I wonder if that dragon will come off if i dont like it.


i asked CM customer service about it and they said it comes off








don't know if it does though


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skillzero* 
Oh wow, I thought I joined this club months ago lol..

Just took some new pics yesterday of the 932 with redone cable management, etc.

Would you happen to be looking for a third 5870? PM me if you are. Very nice system, I really like your loop.








Have you joined the does not leak club?


----------



## Ceadderman

They sell both the Dragon and the Plain doors. Just they're out of stock on the plains at the moment. You'd order a dragon to scrape it off? What a waste.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
What do you mean?

I saw in another post that said the dragon does come off. Let me know because if so I might just buy it.

Also I had an idea wondering if anyone thinks it would work. Pretty much dvd/fan controller in the hard drive bays. I measured and it would fit without the front intake, im sure a 120mm would still fit though. I would obviously run without a side panel, but that wont matter because im planning to WC.










Okay FINALLY! got my Refund and my Rebates. Same day ironically enough.







.

So I took my $50 rebate and made my order for my fans and Shin-Etsu TIM.


















Tomorrow I put my check in the bank and then on Tuesday I make my system purchases.























I am so stoked!









~Ceadder


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hey all,
this may be old news here, but I was just sent this today by a friend of mine. I have to say I love it! Looks to be unreleased still, but, we can still drool















http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2988


----------



## wermad

it launched already, some ppl pre-ordered and already have theirs. some great reviews and videos out there, kinda changing my mind about it, though i still think this is not wc case, stick w/ the 932 or upcoming 932 black ed w/ big window door.


----------



## boredgunner

The HAF-X is the best tower ATX case in my opinion. Why isn't it a water cooling case? It's larger than the HAF 932. A 360 rad can be a squeeze at the top but it will fit. Adding another 360 rad to the back of the drive bays should be easily done, as it is in the HAF 932.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
The HAF-X is the best tower ATX case in my opinion. Why isn't it a water cooling case? It's larger than the HAF 932. A 360 rad can be a squeeze at the top but it will fit. Adding another 360 rad to the back of the drive bays should be easily done, as it is in the HAF 932.

I have a 360 rad on top


----------



## wermad

ah, it does offer the 360 on top, thought they axed it since they had the 2x 230mm. finally, read CM specs and shows it does







, though i still think it still a 932 w/ make over and optimized for air cooling, btw, the dimension are very close, so I wouldnt say its bigger.

haf-x: Dimension 230 x 550 x 590 mm / 9.1 x 21.7 x 23.2 inch
932: Dimension (W / H / D) (W)9.6" X (H)22.5" front half, 21.5" back half X (D)22.7"


----------



## Yogi

So how many cans of paint are needed to paint the inside?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
They sell both the Dragon and the Plain doors. Just they're out of stock on the plains at the moment. You'd order a dragon to scrape it off? What a waste.









~Ceadder









I thought it was a sticker or something and would peel off


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
So how many cans of paint are needed to paint the inside?

I used a 2-3 for the inside, for the whole thing, 5-6









edit: more cans, hehe


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I used a 2-3 for the inside, for the whole thing, 5-6









edit: more cans, hehe

Without taking it apart, I used two of primer on the inside and doors, and about a can and 3/4 of paint. I think it came out great, although, I wouldn't mind getting it done with powder coating, or even anodizing it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Without taking it apart, I used two of primer on the inside and doors, and about a can and 3/4 of paint. I think it came out great, although, I wouldn't mind getting it done with powder coating, or even anodizing it.

hmm anodizing steel







. ne one can jump in and correct me, but I dont think you can do so to steel, unless you add another metal to the surface that can be anondized, (aluminum spray, ???).


----------



## Nhb93

Isn't the 932 already aluminum? That's the reason I mentioned it.

EDIT: Looked it up on NewEgg, it is Steel. My bad, so just powder coating then.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Isn't the 932 already aluminum? That's the reason I mentioned it.

EDIT: Looked it up on NewEgg, it is Steel. My bad, so just powder coating then.


no worries, reason why they say the haf looks and feels like a tank, lol


----------



## doat

I was going to say if the 932 is made out of aluminum then the side panel must be a thick layer of it or something because that itself weighs a good 10lbs.


----------



## Tatakai All

10lbs. really?!


----------



## doat

I might have exaggerated a bit but it's heavy for a side panel, maybe i am just used to mid tower side panels.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if you do it right you shouldn't need more than HAF a can of Spray.









Now mind you I did mine in the winter in 43 degree Fahrenheit temps or so. And it was slightly drizzly outside too. When you paint in hotter temps that affects how much paint is wasted.

Some people will use Primer(even though 932 comes pre-primed) and then spray with a couple top coats of color. Which to me is kind of overkill cause when I painted mine the black scraped off where my doors met the back of the case. Too thick and you can muck up the affect you're going for.









Ummm correct me if I'm wrong werm, but isn't the company of your system's neg diggs building that case out of steel? And don't they offer anodizing?









I think that if they are then the thickness of the steel may play a factor. But I'm pretty sure you can anodize any metal as long as it's properly grounded prior and during application. I can chrome Aluminum and Plastic, but Steel by far looks the best when chromed. Ask any automotive restoration guy and they'll all tell you the old chromies are the best chromies. Nothing comes close.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


So how many cans of paint are needed to paint the inside?

I thought it was a sticker or something and would peel off


----------



## doat

You are talking about the inside of the case that comes pre-primed right?


----------



## jmcmtank

It's a lacquer on the inside not primer, otherwise you could paint directly onto it without keying it first.


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh sure now you went an done it Tank. You're gonna have n00bs keying the inside of their 932s' with obnoxious derogatory names.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


It's a lacquer on the inside not primer, otherwise you could paint directly onto it without keying it first.


----------



## raydotulung

any pix of HAF-X build guys?


----------



## Blishdot

Can you please add me to the list. I've got a HAF 932. Im in the process of the paint job so heres the url for that. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...e-eater-2.html

Thanks


----------



## Marauder_IIc

So, couple questions

1) Anyone got links to pix of their HAF X yet?
2) Fallout, is this gonna be officially added to the HAF owners forum like the 922?
3) Is this your next case Fallout, or anyone else for that matter?

Frankly, unless the pix are touched up. I don't see a need for repainting unless you want a different color, as the HAF X comes blacked out already.


----------



## jmcmtank

According to *bit-tech* the HAF-X will be called the 942.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Nice, I was wanting a 420 or 952







I would love to see this with enough room to run a THICK 360 or even 480 with Ultra Kaze fans top and bottom without getting in the wa of the mobo and a case tray big enough to run those new dual CPU boards like the SR2 from EVGA and still have room for cable routing, that would be perfect!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathschyte* 
um...can i join up the club...?...









here's my main Intel based rig ( using 932 )...maybe it's not "hot" enough...but i do think it's quite good...








http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4600/bloodrage006.jpg
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/5518/bloodrage011.jpg
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/402/bloodrage005.jpg

here's with one of my AMD based rig...








http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3281/blueflo06.jpg

and soon build its li'l brother using 922 for my 1090T...








damn...i wish HAF X available soon at my country...



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blishdot* 
Can you please add me to the list. I've got a HAF 932. Im in the process of the paint job so heres the url for that. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...e-eater-2.html

Thanks

Both added and names linked to ur pics or worklog.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
So, couple questions

1) Anyone got links to pix of their HAF X yet?
2) Fallout, is this gonna be officially added to the HAF owners forum like the 922?
3) Is this your next case Fallout, or anyone else for that matter?

Frankly, unless the pix are touched up. I don't see a need for repainting unless you want a different color, as the HAF X comes blacked out already.

2) Check the first page. Theres already a section for those new owners. (If upon release it has a different name, thats an easy fix too).
3) My new case is a TJ07. Link to my new build log is in my sig! But thats off topic nowadays.


----------



## waar

just finished building my first pc!

well, almost.. my gpu hasn't come in.. and it'll be until wednesday at the earliest thanks to the holiday









but, i decided to install everything else since i had nothing to do.

i'll have pics up in a second, camera is charging lol


----------



## reaper~

For those who are interested, HAF 932 AMD Limited Edition Window Side Panel is now available directly from CM store. Better hurry.. I have a feeling they don't have a lot of these. They're called Limited Edition for a reason.

















Sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## waar

here we go.

hopefully everything goes well when it boots for the first time.


----------



## TPE-331

Well, here are some pics of my HAF AMD case. Sorry for the pic quality but, I'm working with a cheap camera lol. I'm still working on cable management that I'm not totally happy with. I want to clear up the cables that can be seen between the drive bays and the cpu cooler, I've got some longer satas on order, I plan on wrapping them around the back side of the optical drive bays. Would also like to install some rubber grommets over the cable management holes.

Like to give a big thanks to Bill Owen over at mnpctech for modding my stock side panel and creating the full view window. Bill, man if you are checking out this thread, I want to say thanks again.

TPE


----------



## mhikevin

can i join da club?

my share..


----------



## wermad

my haf is back to black,



























please note: that is NOT my purse, lol, its the wifeys. that is my little msi netbook, she tends to use it all over the house for her facebook thing. no i/o panel, ran out of $$$, gonna order from CM soon. almost ready to be sold







, seems like local interest is no longer interested, dont have enough reps, so she is going on ebay.


----------



## daito

question for haf 932 owners









while i was checking out noctua 140mm fans i saw that they use 120mm mount holes, unless you add an extra piece to be able to use 140mm holes

my questions is .. can you mount 4 x 140mm noctua fans on the side panel instead of the big 230mm one ??

if anyone has those fans, can you please try and tell me how it went ?

thanks


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daito*


question for haf 932 owners









while i was checking out noctua 140mm fans i saw that they use 120mm mount holes, unless you add an extra piece to be able to use 140mm holes

my questions is .. can you mount 4 x 140mm noctua fans on the side panel instead of the big 230mm one ??

if anyone has those fans, can you please try and tell me how it went ?

thanks










The side will only fit 4 120mm fans, not 140mm.


----------



## enarr

Hello OCN,

While moving things in my room, I knocked my knee into the headset jacks plugged into my HAF 922 front panel. Right now they're both broken in a way that I have to push the jacks towards the right so that it stays connected. Any ideas on how to fix this or do I have to find a replacement front panel? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!

Edit. How do I remove or gain access to the front i/o panel? I've gotten the front panel cover off so far.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Wermad, why you sellin your HAF??


----------



## Ceadderman

Well it looks like you MIGHT need a new I/O panel.

What you should do however before buying one(they're out of stock at the moment) is take a look at the pcb holding them in. Are they just loose or are the solders broken.

Now if you don't do solder work no fear. There is usually someone close by that does Appliance repair and that could perform this type of repair if they're just loose. Cost will obviously outweigh repair if it costs more to repair than to buy a whole new panel. The last price I saw on the I/O panel was $10 before shipping cost is applied.

Or if you know someone who does this stuff regularly and you know you can trust them, problem solved.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enarr*


Hello OCN,

While moving things in my room, I knocked my knee into the headset jacks plugged into my HAF 922 front panel. Right now they're both broken in a way that I have to push the jacks towards the right so that it stays connected. Any ideas on how to fix this or do I have to find a replacement front panel? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!

Edit. How do I remove or gain access to the front i/o panel? I've gotten the front panel cover off so far.


*System update*

Well got my LEDs' to swap out the lightsaber bright LEDs in my I/O will be preforming the task either tomorrow or the next day. Cool thing is I have my new MS LifeCam Cinema so I'll be able to properly document it for everyone.

Here is a pic of the Radio Shack purchase...










Also had to scrap some planned components.

Went back to the GTD Pro/USB MoBo since it seems ASUS pushed things a bit quick on the C4F. Can't take the chance of my MoBo self destructing during term. No computer no school, no school no funding... you get the idea.

Since the MoBo has onboard Graphics and since the GPU I want is not in stock I dropped the GPU altogether so I can get my Dremel kit and my Cordless Drill/Sawzall kit. Going to need those for the Mod so since I have re-prioritized my build I can do it now rather than later. Besides I'll need the dremel to gut a 12cm fan to make it a shroud for my H50 setup.

I'm still going to get a Crosshair IV MoBo but putting it off may allow me to go with the Extreme when it is put on the market. It's just set up better than the initial entry board. I get that check in August and that's the rumored market entry time. We'll see how that plays out. I'm also hoping that XFX will continue to crank out the 5970 BE. If not ASUS will still be selling ROG Matrix, maybe by that time they'll have a 5970 version. Would be awesome if they did.

On another front and more on point to the topic I saw that CM may be putting out a HAF 912. The only things that I came across in a Google search was a French publication mentioning it with no projected price to go along with it and no photos either. Seems like a 912 would be a Micro/MiniATX case to compete with the Llian-Li Q07. Not sure that's what's up, but it makes sense since the X is being designated the 942.

Anyway that's what is up with me on this end.









~Ceadder


----------



## Xraven771

Mine








Worklog - http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9441432


----------



## daito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


The side will only fit 4 120mm fans, not 140mm.


thanks buddy


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Wermad, why you sellin your HAF??


I moved on to new case that is bigger







,









sadly the mobo is not posting, i feel bios might be corrupted, sent foxconn rma request


----------



## XtachiX

Finally!


----------



## Ceadderman

Finally what? XtachiX-san?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
Finally!


----------



## Ren-dog

New mobo and a few LED's latter.


----------



## Ceadderman

That's pretty good cable management from a non modular PSU.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


New mobo and a few LED's latter.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mhikevin*


can i join da club?

my share..

http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/7213/dsc0402c.jpg

http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2290/dsc0387zj.jpg

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/3430/dsc0425u.jpg

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4414/dsc0419h.jpg

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/4536/dsc0279z.jpg

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/2313/dsc0314.png


Added. Nice looking setup too!

Also added *VENT1ON* who requested via email.


----------



## Yogi

Here is the ugly mut and my attempts at taking good pics








Paint, psu sleeving, and some WC this summer! Maybe a few mods too.


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Would you happen to be looking for a third 5870? PM me if you are. Very nice system, I really like your loop.








Have you joined the does not leak club?

Sorry, not interested only because my motherboard is x16 x16 x8 and I'm almost sure my PSU wouldn't handle it.

Yeah, I did post in the Does not leak club... So far no issues and hopefully I won't have any ever!

On a side note -- Whos ready for the HAF X???

I can't seem to find it sold anywhere and don't know when I can buy it but I'm tied between doing some nice paint / basic mods (maybe a window) on either the Silverstone TJ07, HAF X or Cosmos 1000


----------



## lostdude

http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi..._master_haf_x/

Thats a review I found with some good pics of the HAF X , I am not sure about it yet , it only has bottom mount psu , and the number of fans that you can put in it seems less , but I do love the all black interior and the cable management that they have going. Really waiting to se what you guys can do with it before I make up my mind.


----------



## Ceadderman

You can put more fans into it if you're sticking to the 200mm fans. 4 of them.

I think you can still add a couple more with the GPU fan adapter and under the cable manager as well.










~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi..._master_haf_x/

Thats a review I found with some good pics of the HAF X , I am not sure about it yet , it only has bottom mount psu , and the number of fans that you can put in it seems less , but I do love the all black interior and the cable management that they have going. Really waiting to se what you guys can do with it before I make up my mind.


----------



## Duckmaffia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Here is the ugly mut and my attempts at taking good pics








Paint, psu sleeving, and some WC this summer! Maybe a few mods too.



























Looks clean


----------



## D0U8L3M

Thx 4 the ad guys and yes i have a 932 and its amazing here are some pics of the case itself with my custom dual 230mm intake side panel =D (i got the blue led version of the case from newegg)

























I also painted the inside blueeee looks sweet















My first attempt at making a fan grill (first time ever using a dremel xD)


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckmaffia*


Looks clean










Why thank you.


----------



## a Rubber Duckie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


According to *bit-tech* the HAF-X will be called the 942.


I believe the 942 is the CM model number that the HAFX is using. I'm pretty sure the final release in 2 weeks time will be called the HAF-X.


----------



## wermad

Ceadder, you went w/ the 5870? or u planning on sending the 5970BE as a gift to me?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, keep an eye on your post box. The 5970 Fairy has a nice surprise on the way...








j/k

Actually I struck two items from my purchase. 1st was the 5970 BE. Newegg is out of them and had sold out before I could get the order in.







Don't know if they'll even get more.









And since that is the case and I can't make up my mind what I want to do, I dropped the Crosshair(for the time being) and am going GTD Pro/USB3 since it has onboard GPU.

Everything else remains the same and once ASUS gets the hinks worked out of the C4F, I'll pick that up in August along with two 58** or 59** GPUs'.

One of the things that kind of mandated this was the move to go for a 128 Gig SSD ($325) and the HX 1000($240) and 64 bit OS($180) and until today 8 Gigs of Dominator goodness @ $255. Newegg is out of stock on my Dominators but they'll be back by time I make my order.









So as you can see almost $1000 worth of parts and no GPU kind of necessitated an extreme measure of Comboing the ASUS GTD Pro/USB3 with the OS to shave it down a bit. With everything in my cart it's damn close to $1800 right now... well it would be with the Dominators in my cart. If they aren't in stock when I finally get to make my order then I'll stick with the Ripjaws I'm using and get em when they come back in stock.









I'm thinking the ROG Matrix GPU if the 5970 BE is not available when I'm ready to buy again in less than 3 months. Especially if ASUS comes out with a 5970 version.









At least on the 7th my purchase of One Yate Loon Red 140mm and 3 Yate Loon High Speed Silent 120s' and Shin-Etsu x23 will help soften the blow of unrealized potential. Nothing like cross country shipping.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Ceadder, you went w/ the 5870? or u planning on sending the 5970BE as a gift to me?


----------



## Icejon

It seems CMHD.TV girl is giving away her signed HAF X on launch day free. She's pretty smart and the HAF X makes her look small.

Link to contest here: CMHD.TV


----------



## XtachiX

i'm gonna repaint my haf 922 (again), hopefully, if we survive the upcoming hurricane in Oman

we're f***ed...


----------



## v1ral

****..
she is hot.
lulz.

yeah. 
she just added more value to the case.
This case looks promising actually, however.
CM put a lot of thought and also put some unneeded stuff in the case imo,
Good job CM.

I am thinking of getting a new case but I don't know if it'll be worth it.

Has anyone gone from a CM HAF 932 to a CM ATCS 840 black case.
It's pretty much the same case over all, with some aesthetics.

Thanks for your time.
Thank God for beautiful woman!!!!!
v1ral


----------



## Ceadderman

She's 5'nuthin. Of course the X makes her look tiny. And that's how I like em.









Well got my Red LEDs' done so I'm going to power down, to test them out.Be back as soon as I can.









OH! I got some more pics. I was going to video the change, but even working with a 3rd hand device it's hard enough to do this but my WebCam doesn't yet have a tripod. So it's either take some pics to add to the LED thread or muck up the whole task and get nothing. You be the judge.









~Ceadder


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


One of the things that kind of mandated this was the move to go for a 128 Gig SSD ($325) and the HX 1000($240) and 64 bit OS($180) and until today 8 Gigs of Dominator goodness @ $255. Newegg is out of stock on my Dominators but they'll be back by time I make my order.









~Ceadder










Did you already buy the PSU?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope not yet. It's part of that price.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Did you already buy the PSU?


@Everyone...

Well it's done. I have the LEDs' swapped out and everything went smoothly in the test. All w/o moving my case to the table. Success!









Here are some pics for confirmation...









HDD inactive










HDD active










Unfinished shot










The Mad Genius at work(note the results of the webcam in the background)










I'm not going to put it all together right now, cause I have an order from Performance-PCs' that is going to be here on Monday. Didn't feel like dismantling the whole system twice in one week's time. Gonna have to dismantle it when I get my newegg order as well so that would be 3 times too much. Never know what could go wrong, so I'm doing my best to minimize the possibility of fragging my system.

But when I get it all together I'll have some more shots afterwards.









@werm... Hey bro you got some pics of your I/O pcb? I'd like to know where you went wrong. Maybe we can salvage it. So PM me with them and we'll put our heads together and see what we can accomplish. At worst you're still right where you're at.









~Ceadder


----------



## Yogi

You shuold wait for the new Corsairs and Seasonics to come out. 
Or I was gunna say get this Enermax 1050w off another member.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm that Enermax is an idea. But my check won't be cleared til the 14th.









And having had Bri send me something from Sparks Nevada, that's a lot for shipping too.









New Corsairs? Are they doing a new PSU design that I'm not aware of?

One of the reasons I'm doing the HX 1000 is to have room for GPU upgradeability. Single 5970 reqs 650w PSU minimum. I want two and still be able to OC and possibly fold so that's where my head is at. If they are getting another design out there then I would definitely consider that.

You have a link for it?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


You shuold wait for the new Corsairs and Seasonics to come out. 
Or I was gunna say get this Enermax 1050w off another member.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hmmm that Enermax is an idea. But my check won't be cleared til the 14th.









And having had Bri send me something from Sparks Nevada, that's a lot for shipping too.









New Corsairs? Are they doing a new PSU design that I'm not aware of?

One of the reasons I'm doing the HX 1000 is to have room for GPU upgradeability. Single 5970 reqs 650w PSU minimum. I want two and still be able to OC and possibly fold so that's where my head is at. If they are getting another design out there then I would definitely consider that.

You have a link for it?

~Ceadder









The 1200w looks beast!
Corsair Website

Corsair Thread
Seasonic Thread


----------



## Ceadderman

Dude that thing is completely modular. And it's price point is going to reflect that. But man it sure looks the part of a professional PSU.









And it doesn't clash with my color scheme the way the HX PSUs' do. But I'm not sure I want to spend nearly $400 for a PSU.







...

Well they are saying the Price Point on the 1200 is between $300 and $330.

I guess I could hold off a bit longer for my PSU then. But man I sure need a new PSU soon. I was hoping to do it before jumping into anything that's a power hog.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
The 1200w looks beast!
Corsair Website

Corsair Thread
Seasonic Thread


----------



## folk-it-up

satin black interior here we come, first gotta practice on this thing to see if i get it right, just primed it a while ago, gonna go to work now so tomorrow i'll do the black paint and for the hell of it heres a pic of the new desk i bought yesterday for my build, the case will be sitting where those boxes are


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice.

One suggestion though.

You may not want to prime the interior of the 932 as it already comes pre primed. Remember thickness is as much an enemy to a good paint job as anything else. Too thick and you're gonna take layers off with the doors.









@werm hey man so as not to jinx myself I won't tell you what I found, but I think that you'll be surprised.









Don't you dare start guessing cause it'll backward jinx me.









All I can say is that it has been worth the wait and I'm gonna see if I can't get some clemency from my bank tomorrow to expedite things.









I will say my bro is going to inherit a Corsair PSU once I'm able to get into an AX 1200.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
satin black interior here we come, first gotta practice on this thing to see if i get it right, just primed it a while ago, gonna go to work now so tomorrow i'll do the black paint and for the hell of it heres a pic of the new desk i bought yesterday for my build, the case will be sitting where those boxes are


----------



## purpleannex

God!

People aren't still buying these awfull cases, are they?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
satin black interior here we come, first gotta practice on this thing to see if i get it right, just primed it a while ago, gonna go to work now so tomorrow i'll do the black paint and for the hell of it heres a pic of the new desk i bought yesterday for my build, the case will be sitting where those boxes are

















Walmart ftw lol


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Walmart ftw lol

lol u know it


----------



## wetfit9

v1ral said:


> ****..
> 
> Has anyone gone from a CM HAF 932 to a CM ATCS 840 black case.
> It's pretty much the same case over all, with some aesthetics.
> 
> I went to the 840 from the 932 and back. The 840 is nice for water cooling,but if you are only doing air cooling, the 932 is the way to go. By the time I add enough fans and my case was loud, I still could not match the 932 when it came to air cooling with stock fans.


----------



## Ceadderman

As opposed to buying the cookie cutter exterior FT-02? Hell yeah people are.

Dude if you're only coming here to crap on the 932 start your own stupid thread and stay there. This way we don't have to read your opinion on the case. It's a CLUB not a debate thread.









Go Troll somewhere else. Buh-bye now.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


God!

People aren't still buying these awfull cases, are they?


----------



## Yogi

Folk did you get the paint at walmart too? Just wondering to see how much it is there. Also are you painting inside?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Yog...

I just noticed you have Ridgebacks in your system. Do you have experience with Dominators? If so just wanted to get your take on the two. Thanks.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Folk did you get the paint at walkmart too? Just wondering to see how much it is there. Also are you painting inside?


----------



## Yogi

Never had the Dominators, but here is a thread on the two.

These Ridgebacks are great though. Havent tried to OC at all, but running that at 1600 6-8-6-24 (spec)


----------



## Ceadderman

I wonder which Dominator set he was running. The AMD set is 1333 and is specific to AMD. Where as the Red sets are designed around the i Series of CPUs'.

Thanks for pointing that out to me Yog.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Never had the Dominators, but here is a thread on the two.

These Ridgebacks are great though. Havent tried to OC at all, but running that at 1600 6-8-6-24 (spec)


----------



## Hy3RiD

Got mine, LOVE IT. Add me please

922, btw


----------



## lostdude

ceadder , how about just buying another tx850 , and running dual psu's you know there is room somewhere in the haf , frozen pc sells the thingy that you plug both power supplies into and it controls both , or a simple mod could get them both to fire up at the same time , it would be cheaper in the long run , and since they are single 12v rail , you still would get alot of amps and watts outta the second one , for half the price of a new 1200w + psu


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if newegg can keep my stuff stocked til the 10th, I'll be making my order and getting most of my gear in one shot. This includes the C4F(I know, I know. but you don't







) a GPU and the HX 750. My bro will inherit the PSU when I go to the 1200. After modding the LEDs' with a bazooka of a soldering tool, I'm definitely not modding something as delicate as a PSU with it. It definitely needs a smaller gauge tip.

I got it to work. Even so it was like framing a house with a 20lb. sledge hammer. Sure you can do it but good luck getting it done on the first attempt.









Also seeing the inside of that 1200 and having access to a Red LED 140mm Yate Loon, I can void my warranty by putting unnecessary bling inside it. Oh and it is 100% modular which means I can sleeve the cables and not void warranties. Now I just need to get one more 24 pin connector of the same color. I have a Red one coming in my last order from PPC.









Good idea though with the Y harness.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostdude*


ceadder , how about just buying another tx850 , and running dual psu's you know there is room somewhere in the haf , frozen pc sells the thingy that you plug both power supplies into and it controls both , or a simple mod could get them both to fire up at the same time , it would be cheaper in the long run , and since they are single 12v rail , you still would get alot of amps and watts outta the second one , for half the price of a new 1200w + psu


----------



## wermad

i know this aint everyone's first choice







, but just throwing this one out there, haf should be able to swallow it w/ no difficulties imo


----------



## dangman08

Fairly new HAF922 owner here, I'd like to be added to the list please, thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Heh heh







a $400 price tag to go with it too not including shipping and handling charges. lol

You read my message about your I/O werm? Got some pics for me to analyze?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
i know this aint everyone's first choice







, but just throwing this one out there, haf should be able to swallow it w/ no difficulties imo


----------



## lostdude

the ulta has listed in the link only 76a on the 12v rail , the corsair tx950 has 78a , seems a little week , for a 1600 watt , unless it has 2 or 3 just like it , i would say , wait for the [H] to review before getting one is the best i can come up with . A lot of people dog ultra psu's , but I had one and had zero problems with it , and it crunched with sli for 2-3 weeks straight never a problem

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/312...ply/index.html

found a review , looks like the tiger got the specs wrong , 4 117a 12v rails .... still wanna see the [H] torture it


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Heh heh







a $400 price tag to go with it too not including shipping and handling charges. lol

You read my message about your I/O werm? Got some pics for me to analyze?









~Ceadder










sorry, been supa busy, life aint treating me good right now: no reply from sidewindercomputers.com about defective fan controller, mobo bios decided to quit (rma pending), got into a hit-and-run, insurance wants me to pay deductible, and a promising buyer for my haf decided to back out last minute. pcb is dead imo, some of the embeded copper wires have loosend and there's some scorching due to the pronlonged time i had the iron on the led pins to melt the solder, whole process was a disaster, plus the casing is completely hacked, Im ordering a new i/o panel tomorrow from CM after they finaly relisted it on their site







. almost done preping the haf for sale. my psu choice would be Enermax btw (1050w)


----------



## Ceadderman

Man well I hope to have some cheery news for ya on the 10th. Called my bank and the manager answered. I explained my issue and that the 12th is on a Saturday and extended my waiting period 2 days and the issue regarding cheapest price for my system. She backed it down to the 9th, but I'll be stuck 45 minutes away w/o a way of ordering my parts until the next day.

So keep your fingas crossed maybe THIS TIME my system comes the way I want it right from the jump.









If you weren't in another state I would have offered you my other I/O for nothing.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
sorry, been supa busy, life aint treating me good right now: no reply from sidewindercomputers.com about defective fan controller, mobo bios decided to quit (rma pending), got into a hit-and-run, insurance wants me to pay deductible, and a promising buyer for my haf decided to back out last minute. pcb is dead imo, some of the embeded copper wires have loosend and there's some scorching due to the pronlonged time i had the iron on the led pins to melt the solder, whole process was a disaster, plus the casing is completely hacked, Im ordering a new i/o panel tomorrow from CM after they finaly relisted it on their site







. almost done preping the haf for sale. my psu choice would be Enermax btw (1050w)


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


Got mine, LOVE IT. Add me please

922, btw



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dangman08*


Fairly new HAF922 owner here, I'd like to be added to the list please, thanks!










Both added.


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Folk did you get the paint at walmart too? Just wondering to see how much it is there. Also are you painting inside?










nah igot the paint at Home Depot, 2 cans of primer and 2 can of satin black, under $20


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Both added.


Requested to be added a few weeks ago in this post.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


Requested to be added a few weeks ago in this post.










so did i, but i guess pics of just the internals dont count as proof lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Relax guys.

Fallout will add you. Somtimes this thread gets a bit hectic and then other times it's slow. Just have a little patience and let him know. Politely of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## wrc05

A noob querry.

My 1yr old Sapphire Vapor-X OC HD4890 brought from Newegg stopped working recently. Will it be replaced with the newer generation of ATI's 5xxx series cards or the same one? Kindly assist.

Cheers


----------



## Ceadderman

While it's off topic I'll answer.

It's replaced with one of like value. So if your card is still being manufactured or remanned then you will receive that card.









Now see if you were to include your 932 they *might* upgrade your GPU.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wrc05*


A noob querry.

My 1yr old Sapphire Vapor-X OC HD4890 brought from Newegg stopped working recently. Will it be replaced with the newer generation of ATI's 5xxx series cards or the same one? Kindly assist.

Cheers


----------



## wrc05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


While it's off topic I'll answer.

It's replaced with one of like value. So if your card is still being manufactured or remanned then you will receive that card.









~Ceadder










Many thanks for the quick reply







& I'm sorry for the off topic, didn't realise that only HAF related should be posted.

My GPU is being shown as discontinued/ unavailable, does that mean no new orders but replacement ones still in stock? Just curious, that's all.


----------



## Ceadderman

No problems Mate. The thing to do(if you haven't already), is to contact Sapphire and get them to customer service your issue and they'll give you a case number and then use that case number to "expedite" you issue.

I do believe that while they are no longer making cards that ATi can probably put one together or reman yours. I wouold think that if they don't do the former that they would do the latter so long as the PCB is intact with no major scorching on it.

So even if they weren't manufacturing them they would deal with warranties on a case by case basis using the original part.









I'm dealing with an RMA drive issue, that I need to get hold of ASUS on as their 48 hours is up. So I feel your pain but not so much because mine is an optical drive in my stout little '32. Like how I tied this in yet again?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wrc05*


Many thanks for the quick reply







& I'm sorry for the off topic, didn't realise that only HAF related should be posted.

My GPU is being shown as discontinued/ unavailable, does that mean no new orders but replacement ones still in stock? Just curious, that's all.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
No problems Mate. The thing to do(if you haven't already), is to contact Sapphire and get them to customer service your issue and they'll give you a case number and then use that case number to "expedite" you issue.

I do believe that while they are no longer making cards that ATi can probably put one together or reman yours. I wouold think that if they don't do the former that they would do the latter so long as the PCB is intact with no major scorching on it.

So even if they weren't manufacturing them they would deal with warranties on a case by case basis using the original part.









I'm dealing with an RMA drive issue, that I need to get hold of ASUS on as their 48 hours is up. So I feel your pain but not so much because mine is an optical drive in my stout little '32. Like how I tied this in yet again?









~Ceadder









I'm having a similar issue, except mine is a reference sapphire 5850 and I do not have my receipt. Is there any options I have? I talked to them, getting a case number and whatnot and they told me to send the receipt number to RMA it or something...

Advice?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
I'm having a similar issue, except mine is a reference sapphire 5850 and I do not have my receipt. Is there any options I have? I talked to them, getting a case number and whatnot and they told me to send the receipt number to RMA it or something...

Advice?

if you bought it online, go back to the merchant and you can print out a receipt, if you got it off ebay or through some other source (ocn buy/sell, etc.) its a tough then, talk to them, I have seen some companies honor the warranty as long as its still active (I think they need the receipt for date of purchase to vrfy if warranty is still good, though the 5XXX just came out last year unless Sapphire has a short warranty window), good luck









***FYI, this is a Cooler Master case thread, please try to remain on topic. Please note that OCN has several threads dedicated to all things pc, find the section that best applies to your questions and concerns, if you posted in the wrong section, some one will advise you and a mod will most likely move it to the appropriate section. Want to keep this thread clean and on topic as much as possible. THANKS!









-WeRmad

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just placed my order for the i/o panel, ne one interested in the 932 doors, CM has them on special for $15 (usa store).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


-WeRmad


I bet you are. mad I mean.









So I take it CM hasn't gotten your I/O panel shipped yet?









~Ceadder








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just placed my order for the i/o panel, ne one interested in the 932 doors, CM has them on special for $15 (usa store).[/QUOTE]


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
So I take it CM hasn't gotten your I/O panel shipped yet?









~Ceadder









Haven't heard from them, once Yogi informed me they were listed again, just decided to buy it, I doubt they are going to send me one for free







ha!
since i was charged CA sales tax, should arrive soon. I might have another potential local buyer, if not, time to setup the ebay listing. only thing i forgot was the pci slot covers, left them cherry red







, ill be spraying them soon.


----------



## Ceadderman

Take a pic of them I might buy them from you instead.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Haven't heard from them, once Yogi informed me they were listed again, just decided to buy it, I doubt they are going to send me one for free







ha!
since i was charged CA sales tax, should arrive soon. I might have another potential local buyer, if not, time to setup the ebay listing. only thing i forgot was the pci slot covers, left them cherry red







, ill be spraying them soon.


----------



## wermad

go w/ these instead. Ill be adding some on my current build later on. Im trying to sell the haf w/ all bits and pieces, plus red paint is chipped on several slots due to being loose in a box full of other junk







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh. Those are okay but I really like the mesh ones our cabinets came with. Just wanted Red to match my MoBo choice.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


go w/ these instead. Ill be adding some on my current build later on. Im trying to sell the haf w/ all bits and pieces, plus red paint is chipped on several slots due to being loose in a box full of other junk







.


----------



## wermad

I also looked into these, but they seem a bit weak.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah they do. At first I thought they were the stock ones that someone was selling. Then I noticed they were completely punched from end to end. Yeah I wouldn't do that. I was considering pulling the plastic keepers out but then I realized I'd have holes to fill and no die-grinder to fill them with using screws for cheap weld material.

I like them but to be honest I would rather use thumb screws to hold my GPU and Slot Protectors in place. Though I may wait some and see if the 942's GPU Stabilizer will be made available as well as the silicon PSU standoffs.









Got a bummer of a call today. Had to cut alot of my cart due to school funding issue. Not happy but I knocked it from $2100 to $1400 so I could pay for the one block I have to pay for.

One of my instructors decided that I have to cite myself when speaking from personal experience and then covered their ass by saying that it's SCHOOL policy to cite all material. Nevermind she never personally told me that I was not citing on my papers.







DUH! Using personal experience to relate to the material is not citable. So because of this I got shafted and now have to make up a class.









The thing that ticks me off, is that she never ONCE told me in her grading even, that I was one of the people that she was referencing in her classroom rant.









So my system asperations have taken a slight detour.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
I also looked into these, but they seem a bit weak.


----------



## wermad

damn, sucks, I have had profs like that.

i lost the pin for the tool less pci slot holder, just gonna use case screws,


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah well I have to pony up out of pocket for the single class that I have to take. Which is fine since I haven't spent anything from my check yet.

So if what I have in my cart can hold out til Thursday, I'm gonna get it to make the hurt go away. Had to drop my OS, SSD, Extra HDD Gaming mouse, RAM and some other odds and ends.









I did tell my counselor that I don't wish to take any of her courses anymore. I can handle the work but damn she should tell a guy before she penalizes him. Not ONCE did she state that I need to Cite until that paper. An I busted my ass on getting it in on time.









Well anyway the item I'm getting will look REAALLY Nice in my 932. Still can't say what it is cause I don't wanna jinzit.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


damn, sucks, I have had profs like that.

i lost the pin for the tool less pci slot holder, just gonna use case screws,


----------



## ztmike

What size cathodes does this guy use (the 2 at top and 2 at bottom) 







YouTube- Cooler Master HAF 932 Build- Part 2
I found this site and their 12inches, are these it?
http://www.xoxide.com/lighting.html?location=topnav


----------



## Ceadderman

You can get them from Xoxide, Performance-PCs', FrozenCPU.com, Newegg...

...hell most anyone has them. Though I do suggest performance-pcs.com. Not because theirs are cheaper(well actually I think they are) but because they have a 4 port CCL box that it's okay to leave out in the open. It's THAT nice looking. $20 and it comes with 2 different types of switches. Standard PCI slot switch. Which if you're like me you don't want to take up a spot back there needlessly. Or you can get round rocker two position switch. I highly recommend that one cause you can mount it anywhere its accessible for you. It would require a hole in the bottom of the 932 but I'm probably going to get a couple of these things and the switches to go with them.









Paraleyez has a sweet CCL Mod involving the grill and 3 or 4 CCLs'. It's 1st rate.









And yes those are 4x 12" CCLs'. If you want to do that then take my advice get them at performance, as you buy one you can get another for a reasonable increase in price.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


What size cathodes does this guy use (the 2 at top and 2 at bottom) 
YouTube- Cooler Master HAF 932 Build- Part 2

I found this site and their 12inches, are these it?
http://www.xoxide.com/lighting.html?location=topnav


----------



## ztmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You can get them from Xoxide, Performance-PCs', FrozenCPU.com, Newegg...

...hell most anyone has them. Though I do suggest performance-pcs.com. Not because theirs are cheaper(well actually I think they are) but because they have a 4 port CCL box that it's okay to leave out in the open. It's THAT nice looking. $20 and it comes with 2 different types of switches. Standard PCI slot switch. Which if you're like me you don't want to take up a spot back there needlessly. Or you can get round rocker two position switch. I highly recommend that one cause you can mount it anywhere its accessible for you. It would require a hole in the bottom of the 932 but I'm probably going to get a couple of these things and the switches to go with them.









Paraleyez has a sweet CCL Mod involving the grill and 3 or 4 CCLs'. It's 1st rate.









And yes those are 4x 12" CCLs'. If you want to do that then take my advice get them at performance, as you buy one you can get another for a reasonable increase in price.









~Ceadder











I am honestly confused as to what you said on how they hook up, what exactly makes them better than the link I posted?

Yes I'm a noob. Thanks for answering my question on size though.

Nevermind I guess..just went with the ones in the link I posted. The ones you posted were way expensive.


----------



## Ceadderman

They hook up the same way as the standard Cats do. But the box that performance sells has 4 connector ports rather than 2. So you can add more Cats without adding more ugly little blue boxes that you have to hide.









*** HOT *** Lamptron "Elite" 4-port Black Anodized Aluminum Casing CCFL Inverter! $19.95

Yes their Cats come with the blue boxes but if you add one of these puppies you won't care if people see it or not. Also you can get your cats sleeved before you even get them.









And everyone is a n00b at something.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


I am honestly confused as to what you said on how they hook up, what exactly makes them better than the link I posted?

Yes I'm a noob. Thanks for answering my question on size though.


----------



## ztmike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
They hook up the same way as the standard Cats do. But the box that performance sells has 4 connector ports rather than 2. So you can add more Cats without adding more ugly little blue boxes that you have to hide.









*** HOT *** Lamptron "Elite" 4-port Black Anodized Aluminum Casing CCFL Inverter! $19.95

Yes their Cats come with the blue boxes but if you add one of these puppies you won't care if people see it or not. Also you can get your cats sleeved before you even get them.









And everyone is a n00b at something.









~Ceadder









Ah I see. Couldn't I buy that box you linked for the ones I bought on Xoxide and use it with those lights?

One last question..on the link I posted, those come with 2 bulbs right? Not sure if you would know or not, but sounds like you would.


----------



## declaration963

I am Using Cooler Master HAF932 For My Gaming PC

nice ...

i adding too much dust filter (--")

but anyway HAF is ROCKS


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh for sure. You can do it any way you want. But the thing is you're going tobe paying the shipping charge on the box(es) and CCLs' are fragile so it's generally best to get it all at once, unless you can set the box purchase with the purchase of other equipment.









No written law states you gotta get it at just one place.









And yes those are two in that package. My only issue is that Xoxide doesn't list the manufacturer on them. Some brands are not as good as others.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
Ah I see. Couldn't I buy that box you linked for the ones I bought on Xoxide and use it with those lights?

One last question..on the link I posted, those come with 2 bulbs right? Not sure if you would know or not, but sounds like you would.


----------



## ztmike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Oh for sure. You can do it any way you want. But the thing is you're going tobe paying the shipping charge on the box(es) and CCLs' are fragile so it's generally best to get it all at once, unless you can set the box purchase with the purchase of other equipment.









No written law states you gotta get it at just one place.









And yes those are two in that package. My only issue is that Xoxide doesn't list the manufacturer on them. Some brands are not as good as others.

~Ceadder









Okay good, thanks for your replies.


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem it's what I do.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
Okay good, thanks for your replies.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
Requested to be added a few weeks ago in this post.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *waar* 
so did i, but i guess pics of just the internals dont count as proof lol

Both added. Sorry about missing you. If I've missed anyone else, just let me know and I'll add you too.


----------



## popncali

HOLY CRAP! This case is way bigger than I imagine, a little too big...I should of got the 922 instead....O well, I got it for 90 bux at cm store and it came with a side window lol


----------



## Ceadderman

It is big. But once you get more accustomed to it, it invariably becomes smaller than you'd think. Mine sits right next to the desk up off the floor...










I just took this shot to show how small it really is. This desk I sit at was built in the 70s' by my Gramps. It's not very big and has been painted many times as well. Hell there's probably more paint than desk. Trust me it'll grow on you and you'll be glad you went 932 instead of 922. Not that there is anything wrong with 922 sizewise.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *popncali* 
HOLY CRAP! This case is way bigger than I imagine, a little too big...I should of got the 922 instead....O well, I got it for 90 bux at cm store and it came with a side window lol


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys i painted the psu mount extension satin black using the factory primer and it came out great so i think the factory primer is better, just wanna know ur guys thoughts on this


----------



## mastical

Just got my fusion side door from coolermaster and the dragon does not come off, its build into the glass. Looks real good tho.


----------



## xquisit

I'm doing a build for a friend today.

And it consists of a AMD gaming edition 932 <3

I can't wait to see that sexy red full tower!


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know if it's "better", but it's perfectly suitable to use. All you have to do is scuff up the surface and clean the dust out and then prep and spray it. I think that you'll like the outcome.









Once I get my gear, I'm going to be posting pics.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys i painted the psu mount extension satin black using the factory primer and it came out great so i think the factory primer is better, just wanna know ur guys thoughts on this


----------



## Hellfighter

I wonder, will cooler master offer those air filters they put on the X for the 932/922?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. They are specific to the design of the 942 or the X if you prefer. The two filters up top are part of the top. The Filter up front is part of the grill. The filter on the bottom is part of that too.

Only way you're getting those is if you buy the 942.

Or you can spend $40 and get a set of custom DEMCiflex filters from Performance-PCs' when they get them back in stock. They should have them sometime this coming week. At least that's what their sales rep told me via email.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
I wonder, will cooler master offer those air filters they put on the X for the 932/922?


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Nope. They are specific to the design of the 942 or the X if you prefer. The two filters up top are part of the top. The Filter up front is part of the grill. The filter on the bottom is part of that too.

Only way you're getting those is if you buy the 942.

Or you can spend $40 and get a set of custom DEMCiflex filters from Performance-PCs' when they get them back in stock. They should have them sometime this coming week. At least that's what their sales rep told me via email.









~Ceadder









Well, I kinda figured those filters on the X wouldn't fit on my 932. I'm talking about them making filters, specifically for the 932/22...


----------



## Ceadderman

I wouldn't hold my breath. It would be great if they did, but those DEMCiflex filters are pretty cheap considering they're made of low grade magnets and hospital grade screens. Stick right to the cabinet. And they even have a four filter kit for the 922. I doubt CM would even compete with that.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Well, I kinda figured those filters on the X wouldn't fit on my 932. I'm talking about them making filters, specifically for the 932/22...


----------



## massy086

hi all im now the proud owner off the haf 932 im just in the middle off modding it i,m going with a lime green theme i will be changing the front fan led to green and will also be adding leds to the other two black 230 fans iv just need to know what leds i need for the front i know there 5mm but dont know the specs like volts etc.... and is there any led i can just wire straight to the black fans without resisters and if not what resisters will i need any help would be great cheers all


----------



## Ceadderman

I just did the mod on the I/O. You need "3mm low intensity LEDs'" The LEDs' in the fans are 5mm.

Can't wait to see what it looks like when you're finished.









Do yourself a favor though. Snap the LED leads with the housing so so that you have free access to the leftovers. Then heat the solders and use a desolder tool on the side that you removed the housing from. That way you can suck the leads out cleanly. It made things so much easier for me doing that. Also the new LED leads are going to be a REALLY snug fit you'll have to twist them into the vacant holes to get them in. So just be aware that it's not easy and you should be fine.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
hi all im now the proud owner off the haf 932 im just in the middle off modding it i,m going with a lime green theme i will be changing the front led to green and will also be adding leds to the other two black 230 fans iv just need to know what leds i need for the front i know there 5mm but dont know the specs like volts etc.... and is there any led i can just wire straight to the black fans without resisters and if not what resisters will i need any help would be great cheers all


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I just did the mod on the I/O. You need "3mm low intensity LEDs'" The LEDs' in the fans are 5mm.

Can't wait to see what it looks like when you're finished.









Do yourself a favor though. Snap the LED leads with the housing so so that you have free access to the leftovers. Then heat the solders and use a desolder tool on the side that you removed the housing from. That way you can suck the leads out cleanly. It made things so much easier for me doing that. Also the new LED leads are going to be a REALLY snug fit you'll have to twist them into the vacant holes to get them in. So just be aware that it's not easy and you should be fine.









~Ceadder









ye not sure if im going to bother with the i/o led,s might just disable them altogether but sure we will see lol


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys wat are u guys using to light up ur cases? cus i found this on newegg and it seems cheap and perfect
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16800888057


----------



## phillipjos

Mine will be here wensday,HAF-932


----------



## waar

picked up some red cold cathodes









im glad i picked this for my first rig.. roomy and easy to work with!

it makes everything on my desk look tiny though


----------



## QuiZNo

Just built a rig with a HAF 932. Wanna put some sweet red led mods inside but what I didn't know was that my mobo has a blue led when my cpu is being oc'd. Completely screwed with my theme. Its not that bad I guess.


----------



## Ceadderman

Drown that sucker out with Yate Loon High Speed Silents in Red LED. They have both 120 & 140mm sizes at performance-pcs.com for a song. $3.95 for 120s' w/o sleeving. $8.95 for the 140 also w/o sleeving. Fantasticly Red.









I get mine on Monday delivery so I'll have pics of my score shortly thereafter, probably Tuesday so I can take advantage of the dark..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuiZNo*
Just built a rig with a HAF 932. Wanna put some sweet red led mods inside but what I didn't know was that my mobo has a blue led when my cpu is being oc'd. Completely screwed with my theme. Its not that bad I guess.

Those are pretty cool if you don't want to add more fans. But my Yate Loons' are a nickel cheaper for 120s'. The 140 however is $9.









Good find though for people looking for cheap lites. +Rep for it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys wat are u guys using to light up ur cases? cus i found this on newegg and it seems cheap and perfect
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16800888057


----------



## MrMife

Hello first post here but i have a HAF 932 and wish to be added









Evga classified mobo
i7 930 Intel
2x GTX 470 Evga
WD 500GBx2 Raid0
Corsair Dominator 6GB Ram 1600

i'll post more on it later and some vantage scores along with some pics hope to be added soon thanks all







!


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Drown that sucker out with Yate Loon High Speed Silents in Red LED. They have both 120 & 140mm sizes at performance-pcs.com for a song. $3.95 for 120s' w/o sleeving. $8.95 for the 140 also w/o sleeving. Fantasticly Red.









I get mine on Monday delivery so I'll have pics of my score shortly thereafter, probably Tuesday so I can take advantage of the dark..









Those are pretty cool if you don't want to add more fans. But my Yate Loons' are a nickel cheaper for 120s'. The 140 however is $9.









Good find though for people looking for cheap lites. +Rep for it.









~Ceadder









I agree with you 100% man. I have 4 Loons in my case, three 120s and a 140. All are high speed, bright red and quiet as hell! LOL! I love em!


----------



## RonB94GT

I just got a H50. Going to mount to the rear fan. Should I be pusshing the air out or pulling in?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
I just got a H50. Going to mount to the rear fan. Should I be pusshing the air out or pulling in?

I tried both and both netted me around the same idle/load temps. Its up to you; however I would suggest you mount it in the drive bays through some zip tie method as intake. This would considerably be better than mounting it in the back.


----------



## tke395

i second that .... I had a H50 and saw a drastic difference between the back and mounting it in the drive bays I also had mine with push and pull and shrouds.


----------



## RonB94GT

Can't do front not enough open slots. And I guess bottom mount proably is no good as case is real close to the ground?


----------



## superhead91

I just got an H50 as well and I'm wanting to mount it in the drive bay. Right now I've got two Scythe Ultra Kaze fans I'm going to mount on either side of the rad for a push/pull, and I'm considering shrouds too. What's the best way to mount all that? I've heard zip-ties, but is there anything else I could do? I'd like zip-ties to be my last resort.


----------



## tke395

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I just got an H50 as well and I'm wanting to mount it in the drive bay. Right now I've got two Scythe Ultra Kaze fans I'm going to mount on either side of the rad for a push/pull, and I'm considering shrouds too. What's the best way to mount all that? I've heard zip-ties, but is there anything else I could do? I'd like zip-ties to be my last resort.


you could try using L- brackets on one side put the l bracket next to the rad and then screw the fan on then mount it ? not sure I used zip ties and made it work and look good!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well you have the option that the 922 owners don't have.

You can leave the 230mm fan in place up top and mount your Radiator horizontally so that the fittings are at the end of the 230. The really cool thing about the 932 is that under the I/O panel you can mount a 120mm fan. So if you lay your 932 on it's side(after pulling the I/O panel of course) you can come at the H50 Rad through the top of the... Case --->Fan ---> Rad. This gives 932 owners the ability to intake OR exhaust and not impact the static pressure negatively.

The trade off is that you lose at least 2 Bays doing this. The only things that can be mounted in those bays are shallow mount controllers and switch panels. So if you have them that's where you'll want them to still be able to take advantage of all 6 bays. It's also where mine is going once I get my MoBo order 2 Mondays from now. just have to figure out the length of the bolts I need.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
I just got an H50 as well and I'm wanting to mount it in the drive bay. Right now I've got two Scythe Ultra Kaze fans I'm going to mount on either side of the rad for a push/pull, and I'm considering shrouds too. What's the best way to mount all that? I've heard zip-ties, but is there anything else I could do? I'd like zip-ties to be my last resort.


----------



## nyker

Please add me to the list, just got my haf 932:










I like the case a lot, great cable management features and incredible options for fans, I added a bottom 120mm blowing up and zip tied another 120mm in the front 5.25" slots blowing across the cpu. Everything looks tiny in this case! Only thing I dislike about this case is the power LED, easy enough to disconnect. When it's on the HD LED is virtually unreadable.

Parts:
AMD x4 620, CM Hyper 212+, Gigabyte 785G uATX motherboard, 8GB DDR2s, 2x1TB HD, 1xDVD-burner, MSI HD 4850 OC Edition, Enhance 5150GH PSU. and of course, Haf 932.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyker* 
Parts:
AMD x4 620, CM Hyper 212+, Gigabyte 785G uATX motherboard, 8GB DDR2s, 2x1TB HD, 1xDVD-burner, MSI HD 4850 OC Edition, Enhance 5150GH PSU. and of course, Haf 932.

Very nice







, fyi: to add your rigs components to your sig, go the user cp, then click "edit system", fill out the specs of your rig and it will auto display on your posts.

Got the first party back interested for my haf, Im going to part w/ it for $75







and I have to buy some 120mm fans for the door and top (i sold the oem 230mm black fans). amazon has some CM 120mm 4-pack of fans for $11, not bad. Im also going to help this dude setup his p4 oem pc into the haf. will try to get him to join ocn and haf club too. I would have wanted $100, but that was very unrealistic and I really did not want to deal w/ the hassle of shipping this monster. will take some final pics once the i/o panel arrives on monday.


----------



## MIGhunter

for all of you using a h50, how much of a temp difference did you get? I'm using a Dark Knight right now but I'd like to move over.

Also, any of you have any pics of the front bay installation?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
for all of you using a h50, how much of a temp difference did you get? I'm using a Dark Knight right now but I'd like to move over.

Also, any of you have any pics of the front bay installation?

Idle temps for me didn't change much; however on load I used to get around 55+ but with the H50 I stay at around 50.

Edit: As for pictures I'll try to take some tomorrow as I don't have a card reader in my HAF so I can't upload my phone pics to it easily.


----------



## tke395

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


for all of you using a h50, how much of a temp difference did you get? I'm using a Dark Knight right now but I'd like to move over.

Also, any of you have any pics of the front bay installation?


This was my past set up before I went with a different water setup.


----------



## Scrimstar

Should a I get a Haf 932 for $125, or a Haf X for $200? The Haf X seems so awesome, and I feel like I'm gonna buy something outdated with the Haf 932. ):


----------



## WuLF

The HAF 932 has everything you'll need in this lifetime for personal computing most likely.

Anyways, I have a question about my HAF. I wanna know how to fix these damn Front Panel USB ports. I Believe they came broken when I bought it about 8 months ago.. I wanna know if there is a way I can utilize them.. I'm thinkin take a knife and pry the broken USB port prongs up?

Also when I plug in the Front USB ports into my MB, I have an EP45 UD3L and also it happened on my ASUS P5ND .. The computer will not start and says I have a USB over some important wire or something? Any help?


----------



## Narcocytosis

I am seeing some sweet looking rigs on here, I will post some pics of my new one when I have finished it









BTW can I please get added to this club


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeahhum







no.









The only way to get those off there is to desolder the housings and connections off the board. You could then carefully bend the leads 180 the other direction(you do mean upside down not broken right







) and then re-solder them back to the board. BUT in order to accomplish a clean change, you have to rearrange the connectors to the proper order at the JP4 & JP6 plugs so they connect to the proper locations.

My bro talked me out of it (for the moment) because he thinks it's more involved than I think it is. He's got more experience with PCB mapping than I do, so at the moment I defer to him. He also owns a 932 so if he thought that it could be reasonably done with store bought parts he would encourage me to try it.









More than likely though your situation is that you have something plugged into the wrong lead. If it's your USB then you should have CM RMA the part. Since it should still be under warranty. I had a spare panel due to a DoA Power and Read LED unit so I was able to re-do them in Red. But at this time I have to say don't mess with your USB housings and just have CM RMA it.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *WuLF*


The HAF 932 has everything you'll need in this lifetime for personal computing most likely.

Anyways, I have a question about my HAF. I wanna know how to fix these damn Front Panel USB ports. I Believe they came broken when I bought it about 8 months ago.. I wanna know if there is a way I can utilize them.. I'm thinkin take a knife and pry the broken USB port prongs up?

Also when I plug in the Front USB ports into my MB, I have an EP45 UD3L and also it happened on my ASUS P5ND .. The computer will not start and says I have a USB over some important wire or something? Any help?


----------



## Tatakai All

Is the HAF X even out yet? If so, where?


----------



## Narcocytosis

You can buy the HAF X here in Aus so I would assume you can get it outside here.


----------



## Ceadderman

As far as I know they are not yet in the States. Being that newegg is a CM Store, they should have them but the only thing they have is a page showing them with no price. But has the pics and the specs up. So they should be available soon.

If you want one and can handle Canadian shipping NCIX.com has them. But I don't know the price or whether they are only selling them with system purchases.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Is the HAF X even out yet? If so, where?


----------



## wetfit9

As soon as the "X" is for sale I plan on picking one up. I am just sad, My saphire 5870 went out and they replaced it with a toxic version. Not bad about the upgrade, but now it does not match my XFX 5870. But with the HAF X, you cannot see much of the card and I should be able to get a little more out of them on overclock. I await the "X" to replace my 932. I will change out the fans for red LED ones and change out the rear for a Nocuta 140 painted red. That will be all the changes needed. Simply, nice and smooth......

I keep checking Newegg each day, so far nothing. It is June, lasted I checked.

Then I will post updated Pictures, as this one is OLD>


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMife*


Hello first post here but i have a HAF 932 and wish to be added









Evga classified mobo
i7 930 Intel
2x GTX 470 Evga
WD 500GBx2 Raid0
Corsair Dominator 6GB Ram 1600

i'll post more on it later and some vantage scores along with some pics hope to be added soon thanks all







!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nyker*


Please add me to the list, just got my haf 932:

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5103/img9074y.jpg

I like the case a lot, great cable management features and incredible options for fans, I added a bottom 120mm blowing up and zip tied another 120mm in the front 5.25" slots blowing across the cpu. Everything looks tiny in this case! Only thing I dislike about this case is the power LED, easy enough to disconnect. When it's on the HD LED is virtually unreadable.

Parts:
AMD x4 620, CM Hyper 212+, Gigabyte 785G uATX motherboard, 8GB DDR2s, 2x1TB HD, 1xDVD-burner, MSI HD 4850 OC Edition, Enhance 5150GH PSU. and of course, Haf 932.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narcocytosis*


I am seeing some sweet looking rigs on here, I will post some pics of my new one when I have finished it









BTW can I please get added to this club










Done!


----------



## Ackmanc

Decided to put on a little something see through, and windowed up my HAF. Was a fun little project over the past week or so that i wrapped up yesterday. Let me know what you think. Complete work log and tons of pics HERE.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ceadderman

That's sharp man. I like your filter setup.









~Ceadder











Ackmanc said:


> Decided to put on a little something see through, and windowed up my HAF. Was a fun little project over the past week or so that i wrapped up yesterday. Let me know what you think. Complete work log and tons of pics


----------



## Nhb93

Hey Ceadderman, when you comment on other peoples' rigs, could you not quote the pictures as well? It just makes scrolling take that much longer, and loading on my Droid that much longer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah no problem I generally try not to quote so many, I just got a little sidetracked. Damn laptop mouse is failing. Good thing I threw a G9x into my cart.









This thing wants to triple click on the select side so was going to drop all but one.









There edited. Stupid thing keeps blinking the select feature. And it may not last the week not because it failed on its own if you know what I mean. Logitech makes good mice but this one has been through the wringer. I might pull out a corded PS2 style and run it for the week and then shoot a vid of me doing a Gallegher on it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Hey Ceadderman, when you comment on other peoples' rigs, could you not quote the pictures as well? It just makes scrolling take that much longer, and loading on my Droid that much longer.


----------



## Prescott-King

can you add me to the list? I just got a HAF 932.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well you have the option that the 922 owners don't have.

You can leave the 230mm fan in place up top and mount your Radiator horizontally so that the fittings are at the end of the 230. The really cool thing about the 932 is that under the I/O panel you can mount a 120mm fan. So if you lay your 932 on it's side(after pulling the I/O panel of course) you can come at the H50 Rad through the top of the... Case --->Fan ---> Rad. This gives 932 owners the ability to intake OR exhaust and not impact the static pressure negatively.

The trade off is that you lose at least 2 Bays doing this. The only things that can be mounted in those bays are shallow mount controllers and switch panels. So if you have them that's where you'll want them to still be able to take advantage of all 6 bays. It's also where mine is going once I get my MoBo order 2 Mondays from now. just have to figure out the length of the bolts I need.









~Ceadder









I thought about doing it that way but I've heard the Ultra Kazes don't last as long placed horizontally. I've also since then decided to add some gutted 120mm fans as shrouds, so the whole assembly is going to be pretty good sized. I saw on another thread where someone used a cooler master 4-in-3 device to attach his H50 rad to. Like this http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthre...t=84152&page=3
I know it's in German but it's the best illustration I could find. I saw a better one in another thread but I can't for the life of me find it. Anyway, I've ordered the 4-in-3 and some cheapo 120mm fans and I'm gonna see how it goes.

Btw, just wanted to say thanks Caedder for the input. I see you in like half the forums I watch and you're always giving good advice. +1 rep to you good sir


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha Thank you sir. I come by my modding genes quite honestly. My Gramps was a licensed Ham Radio operator since he was a teen(W6JIC) until he passed away in 2000. You should have seen all the gear that he scratch built around me when I was a pup. Antenna that looked like hypodermics pulse key platforms for morse input devices. The man inspires me when I sit at the desk he built from scratch as well. This desk used to be in his Ham Shack. Well it wasn't a shack. It was a converted alcove to his Master Bath.









I just try to think about things logically based on the information that I know to be fact. Some I've performed and others on how I would approach it if I were the one having the "issue". I would never suggest anything that I was not comfortable doing myself. Like the advice I gave about the USB sockets in our I/O panels. I'm doing some more research on it, but I think I'm gonna change my current blue I/O panel out to my modded Red panel before attempting it. At least I won't have wasted money on LEDs' only to fry the sockets in my panel. That would suck.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I thought about doing it that way but I've heard the Ultra Kazes don't last as long placed horizontally. I've also since then decided to add some gutted 120mm fans as shrouds, so the whole assembly is going to be pretty good sized. I saw on another thread where someone used a cooler master 4-in-3 device to attach his H50 rad to. Like this http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthre...t=84152&page=3
I know it's in German but it's the best illustration I could find. I saw a better one in another thread but I can't for the life of me find it. Anyway, I've ordered the 4-in-3 and some cheapo 120mm fans and I'm gonna see how it goes.

Btw, just wanted to say thanks Caedder for the input. I see you in like half the forums I watch and you're always giving good advice. +1 rep to you good sir


----------



## wermad

going w/ 7 of these (buying two packs then,







) to replace the 230mm top and side fans which I dont have ne more







, CM is no longer listing them either.

btw saw the new 922 ed, it looks really sharp! might get it for my wifey's rig


----------



## Ceadderman

Good price on those 4 packs. Too bad they're not LED. But I bet they couldn't beat the price on four YL HiSpeed Silents if they were. $16 is pretty hard to beat.









An stop frontin man you know you're missin your HAF already and would be using that 922 for yourself.







lol

So how goes your selling the 932? You know the thing you ought to do is just do the research and discount the case to meet the difference in lost parts and be done with it. You're putting more work time and effort into a case that you aren't going to keep. Just explain to the man where he can get the parts and how much you're discounting the price so he can feel comfortable in taking it off your hands.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
going w/ 7 of these (buying two packs then,







) to replace the 230mm top and side fans which I dont have ne more







, CM is no longer listing them either.

btw saw the new 922 ed, it looks really sharp! might get it for my wifey's rig


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
going w/ 7 of these (buying two packs then,







) to replace the 230mm top and side fans which I dont have ne more







, CM is no longer listing them either.

btw saw the new 922 ed, it looks really sharp! might get it for my wifey's rig



























I believe the 230mm fans coolermaster has on our cases are actually 200mm fans instead... It would make more sense since there are commonly 200mm fans on the coolermaster site.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
I believe the 230mm fans coolermaster has on our cases are actually 200mm fans instead... It would make more sense since there are commonly 200mm fans on the coolermaster site.

They are actually 230mm on the HAF932 and ATCS840, LED or no, but the blades are only 180mm. Later HAF cases, including the new HAF-X, use 200mm Megaflow fans, and the new ATCS may use them, as well.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


They are actually 230mm on the HAF932 and ATCS840, LED or no, but the blades are only 180mm. Later HAF cases, including the new HAF-X, use 200mm Megaflow fans, and the new ATCS may use them, as well.


I think one of my friends changed his "230mm" side fan to a 200mm from the website and they were the same size. I cannot clarify though since I no longer know him anymore.


----------



## Nhb93

They're 230mm x 200mm. Let's have that be clear. It's 230mm the longer way, 200mm the shorter way.


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
hi all im now the proud owner off the haf 932 im just in the middle off modding it i,m going with a lime green theme i will be changing the front fan led to green and will also be adding leds to the other two black 230 fans iv just need to know what leds i need for the front i know there 5mm but dont know the specs like volts etc.... and is there any led i can just wire straight to the black fans without resisters and if not what resisters will i need any help would be great cheers all

can anyone help me on this as im going to try get them tomorrow cheers guy,s

will these work http://www.peats.com/cgi-bin/catalog...duct=1&id=1639


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I believe the 230mm fans coolermaster has on our cases are actually 200mm fans instead... It would make more sense since there are commonly 200mm fans on the coolermaster site.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


They are actually 230mm on the HAF932 and ATCS840, LED or no, but the blades are only 180mm. Later HAF cases, including the new HAF-X, use 200mm Megaflow fans, and the new ATCS may use them, as well.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


They're 230mm x 200mm. Let's have that be clear. It's 230mm the longer way, 200mm the shorter way.


Chunky_Chimp & Nhb93









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Good price on those 4 packs. Too bad they're not LED. 
An stop frontin man you know you're missin your HAF already and would be using that 922 for yourself.







lol

So how goes your selling the 932? You know the thing you ought to do is just do the research and discount the case to meet the difference in lost parts and be done with it. You're putting more work time and effort into a case that you aren't going to keep. Just explain to the man where he can get the parts and how much you're discounting the price so he can feel comfortable in taking it off your hands.









~Ceadder










The interested party is totally new to building/modding rigs, he bought my old oem p4 system years ago and asked me to help him setup the haf if he took it off my hands. I think the price is justifiable since its been modded extensively and its missing the fans. I want to sell something and not have it returned or a complaint about it come back, lol, the low price and the extra fans and paint job (almost done) is really my own touch to sell her, guess to make her more appealing to the buyer. Ne ways, this guy might hook me up w/ software & hardware discounts as a favor.


----------



## Ceadderman

Exactly. 230mm x 200mm. In the literature for the 932 it clearly states 230mm. On the site it states 200mm. I spoke with their CS Rep back when I first got it and he explained to me they were the same. You can imagine the length of THAT call since I'm OCD.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Chunky_Chimp & Nhb93











Ahhh I remember you saying that now. And N_iiiiii_ce software discounts.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*

The interested party is totally new to building/modding rigs, he bought my old oem p4 system years ago and asked me to help him setup the haf if he took it off my hands. I think the price is justifiable since its been modded extensively and its missing the fans. I want to sell something and not have it returned or a complaint about it come back, lol, the low price and the extra fans and paint job (almost done) is really my own touch to sell her, guess to make her more appealing to the buyer. Ne ways, this guy might hook me up w/ software & hardware discounts as a favor.


----------



## nyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuLF* 
The HAF 932 has everything you'll need in this lifetime for personal computing most likely.

Anyways, I have a question about my HAF. I wanna know how to fix these damn Front Panel USB ports. I Believe they came broken when I bought it about 8 months ago.. I wanna know if there is a way I can utilize them.. I'm thinkin take a knife and pry the broken USB port prongs up?

Also when I plug in the Front USB ports into my MB, I have an EP45 UD3L and also it happened on my ASUS P5ND .. The computer will not start and says I have a USB over some important wire or something? Any help?

I believe you can request eRMA and they might be able to send you a replacement part for it.


----------



## nyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
going w/ 7 of these (buying two packs then,







) to replace the 230mm top and side fans which I dont have ne more







, CM is no longer listing them either.

Let us know how these CM fans are when you get them. They seem to have similar spec to the Yate Loon D12SLs. The static pressure seems low for these fans so perfect for case but probably can't be used for CPU.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *massy086*


can anyone help me on this as im going to try get them tomorrow cheers guy,s

will these work http://www.peats.com/cgi-bin/catalog...duct=1&id=1639


Sorry, it can get busy around here







, those leds seem fine, its when you go into the hundreds that they are bright, so the 1k+ would be even brighter. as far as adding led to the black 230mm fans, most guides i have read when you are adding leds to a non-led fan recommend adding a resistor. try this guide for reference, plus there are several other dyi fan led mods on the web and youtube vids. When you get a chance, ocn member peralysis did his awesome haf 932 in green, just have to go back a few hundred pages on this thread







. imo if you dont want to deal w/ the hassle of adding resistors on the black 230mm fans, sell em, then buy the oem CM 230mm red/blue led fan, then just change the leds only. good luck









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nyker*


Let us know how these CM fans are when you get them. They seem to have similar spec to the Yate Loon D12SLs. The static pressure seems low for these fans so perfect for case but probably can't be used for CPU.


will do, I could have gone w/ the Yates, but seeing these are CM, seems more fitting and they're cheaper, im not spending too much to spruce up the case


----------



## Jinto

Say, has anyone heard anything about the Haf 932 side panel window from Cooler Master? They said June and I keep checking the website every few days but still haven't seen it. I'm getting ancy because I'm about to paint my 932 and don't wanna waste paint on the standard side panel if I don't have to. Anything?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope no mention of it to my knowledge. Just keep checking the CM store to see if they put some out.

Also if you don't wish to waste the paint, don't waste the paint. With the case locked up it's not going to be seen by anyone. Only you are going to know that it's grey, so why sweat the small things? Right?









You can always follow up once you get the new door and paint it then.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


Say, has anyone heard anything about the Haf 932 side panel window from Cooler Master? They said June and I keep checking the website every few days but still haven't seen it. I'm getting ancy because I'm about to paint my 932 and don't wanna waste paint on the standard side panel if I don't have to. Anything?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


Say, has anyone heard anything about the Haf 932 side panel window from Cooler Master? They said June and I keep checking the website every few days but still haven't seen it. I'm getting ancy because I'm about to paint my 932 and don't wanna waste paint on the standard side panel if I don't have to. Anything?


You could always ask *CoolerMasterUSA* by PM?


----------



## Zig-Zag

I'm in


----------



## iGuitarGuy

wermad said:


> Chunky_Chimp & Nhb93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhb93 agrees with both of us, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means that the 200mm fans on the site will fit in our cases. This is what I intended to say


----------



## ZoRzEr

Throw me on that list!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr*


Throw me on that list!











Almost perfect with the cable management! Nice job! You could use a couple cable ties though


----------



## ZoRzEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Almost perfect with the cable management! Nice job! You could use a couple cable ties though










Thanks!

I ordered 120feet of black 1/8 sleeving a week ago. Takes awhile to get here. I'll throw in another picture once thats done.


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinto* 
Say, has anyone heard anything about the Haf 932 side panel window from Cooler Master? They said June and I keep checking the website every few days but still haven't seen it. I'm getting ancy because I'm about to paint my 932 and don't wanna waste paint on the standard side panel if I don't have to. Anything?

is this not it no
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=523


----------



## PeaceMaker

Hey everyone, I just picked a 932 yesterday for $50 from a friend (also got a Scythe Kaze 3K fan)! I also just went watercooling for the first time (first time installing was in this case) and I can't tell you how much of a pleasure it was to work in this case. So much room, such great cable management... man, I'm loving it!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr*


Thanks!

I ordered 120feet of black 1/8 sleeving a week ago. Takes awhile to get here. I'll throw in another picture once thats done.


I'll be looking to see your results!


----------



## downlinx

I have a haf 922 sitting in my basement, was wondering if the CM scout and CM sniper side panels fit on this case?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Hey Ceadderman, when you comment on other peoples' rigs, could you not quote the pictures as well? It just makes scrolling take that much longer, and loading on my Droid that much longer.

I dont mind people quoting pics if they're refering to one of them in particular. Is that ok nhb?...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prescott-King* 
can you add me to the list? I just got a HAF 932.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag* 
I'm in


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 
Throw me on that list!

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/2388/img9605u.jpg

All added!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
I have a haf 922 sitting in my basement, was wondering if the CM scout and CM sniper side panels fit on this case?

As far as I know the scout panel will fit a 922 but only after you drill new holes in the back of it.


----------



## DQ Hero

OK, i have my HAF 922 and i am looking at watercooling my CPU/GPU. I am looking at a 5.25bay resevoir and a 360 rad. Does anyone else have Pics of how they have there watercooling setup? if so please post em as i am freaking out and dont want to mod my case.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
OK, i have my HAF 922 and i am looking at watercooling my CPU/GPU. I am looking at a 5.25bay resevoir and a 360 rad. Does anyone else have Pics of how they have there watercooling setup? if so please post em as i am freaking out and dont want to mod my case.

The only thing you might worry about is the pump. The 360 rad will fit on the top nicely (mine does) and your res goes in the drive bay... the waterblock on the cpu... pump... uh... yeah...


----------



## nyker

I have a bit of problem with the noise coming off my haf 932. I get a low level humming from the rig and couldn't quite find which fan generated it. There are 3 fans that I added not belong to the rig: 2x50cfm//19db fans in the case and a hyper 212+ fan which seems very quiet. So far I doubt it's any of the 3 fans I added.

Anyone here with a haf 932 also hear a low level humming noise? if so which fan?


----------



## ZoRzEr

For me the hard drives vibrated slightly, eminating through the case into the table. Quite annoying. I removed the feet from my old P182 and threw them under there. Not a beep since.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope not it. I do believe that he's wanting the one w/o the AMD Dragon Logo.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
is this not it no
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=523

Okay guys got my fans this morning. Poor UPS guy was sandbagged at the door by JDubs on their monthly Mission. He's definitely not happy with me at the moment. Should make it up to him with a 6er of Guinness next time I see him.









Anyway...

















I've got more shots but I'm keeping them to a minimum to save bandwidth since they're bigger than I thought. I have to figure out how to minimize them so people can hover over them if they're interested.









After I make a couple more posts I'm going to be shutting down to install the 140mm and a 120mm.









~Ceadder


----------



## hombredelassrtas

anyone know if the amd dragon is just a sticker on there or no?


----------



## ZoRzEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
anyone know if the amd dragon is just a sticker on there or no?

Seems like its not a sticker, somehow stuck on the plate. Read it somewhere up there in this thread.


----------



## wermad

iGuitarGuy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> Chunky_Chimp & Nhb93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhb93 agrees with both of us, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means that the 200mm fans on the site will fit in our cases. This is what I intended to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not to seem like one's attacking you, but its just the manner CM refers to the fans, so we all just call them 230mm fans. it also avoids confusion for new haf owners and future owners too. and yes, the 200mm fans fit, ive seen others use 200mm from another mnfctr too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some pics of the 230mm fans, you can see why CM calls them that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> these are the CM 200mm fans:


----------



## hombredelassrtas

damn. looks like it would be so easy for them to sell it without the dragon


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
damn. looks like it would be so easy for them to sell it without the dragon









CM has been dangling a black version w/ no graphics in front of us for a while, last ive heard, should be release this month, just gotta keep checking on their site.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

I just sold my whole side panel and R4 red 120 fans to a buddy so i'm side-less until CM gets out this decal-less side panel


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys i finished painting the case and put it back together, heres a pic


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys i finished painting the case and put it back together, heres a pic









Awesome, now do mine for 10 bucks. lol


----------



## nyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 
For me the hard drives vibrated slightly, eminating through the case into the table. Quite annoying. I removed the feet from my old P182 and threw them under there. Not a beep since.

My HD has always giving off some rattling sound at load especially the WD Black but I'm sure the low humming I hear from the case is made from a fan. I gets annoy when I start to tune into it, I'll shut down the fans one of by one over this coming weekend when I have time. have to fix this noise, driving me nuts.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys i finished painting the case and put it back together, heres a pic

Nice job









Just emailed a local powder coater out of curiosity. Anyone know how much it usually is?


----------



## downlinx

here, i was told 120$ to powdercoat and assembly.


----------



## wermad

i/o panel arrived quickly from central California, last incarnation before she is handed to new owner. did my best to restore her, still missing fans, the guy who is taking her off my hands might pick up the tab on them though,


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
I have a haf 922 sitting in my basement, was wondering if the CM scout and CM sniper side panels fit on this case?

One of them fits. I think it's the Scout just the holes holes in back don't line up you just have to drill new ones. Somewhere in this thread their are a couple of pictures with the window side pannel from one of those cases.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
here, i was told 120$ to powdercoat and assembly.

Awww pooop. Hopefully its not gunna be that much.


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
One of them fits. I think it's the Scout just the holes holes in back don't line up you just have to drill new ones. Somewhere in this thread their are a couple of pictures with the window side pannel from one of those cases.

It's the sniper not the scout but the rest is right.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys here it is the updated system. Sorry about it not being shot in a dark environment but I did this to show the dB increase in my system not show how well or poorly the LEDs' light up the interior. I'll get that shot later tonite with the lights out.
















YouTube- Jet loud Yate Loons =).wmv

Please rate and subscribe, as I'm going to be doing some unboxings when I get my gear and hopefully I'll be adding some modding stuff soon.









~Ceadder


----------



## Deathrot

I have mine on the way to me from CM. Will be taking my time and doing it right. Cathodes etc. I will post some pics soon!


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
anyone know if the amd dragon is just a sticker on there or no?

Not a sticker, its somehow built into the window.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Not a sticker, its somehow built into the window.

might be laser etched/engraved.


----------



## DefiedV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Awww pooop. Hopefully its not gunna be that much.

I paid less than $80, I forgot but I think it was 75. That was full oxide blast and glass blast and coating the case/doors/inside/pci slots, screws and something b/s. Case was left assembled besides drive cage, two step coating would have been $90.

Call around and get more quotes, I emailed and got back 7-8 quotes before I chose my shop. And they weren't the cheapest by 2 quotes actually but they were the most enthusiastic/helpfull and informative. Find a shop that wants to do it not a shop that will do it, my case came out perfect and was exactly the look I wanted.


----------



## DefiedV

fyi I found that most shops charge around the same price for PC a computer case as they do a bike frame. Most shops with a website will tell you how much they charge for a bike frame.


----------



## Slic

here is my haf922


----------



## DefiedV

Looking good mate. Nice work

For once I kinda like the red black and blue!

On a side note my build is finished finally after a long break to collect the rest of the parts. Running 3.6 on 4cores stable, msi hawk is pretty sweet imo. Thanks to anyone I had asked for help, I am so glad to be off my p4 machine.


----------



## FEAR.

Sweet pc, very clean


----------



## Ceadderman

@Slic... Good job with that 922 build. Looks pretty sharp with the Black Red and Blue treatments.









@Group... Here is a better vid of my system at night. That daytime Vid was kind of lacking. I apologize for that. So as promised I put together a better vid and even featured the entire Case not just the inside. Before anyone knocks my cable management skills, please keep in mind that I'm pulling everything out of this Case except for the fans and HDDs'. So when I replaced the I/O panel with my Red LED panel it didn't make sense to tie it all back up. Especially when nothing is going to remain from this setup except for the Ripjaws until I get my AMD kit. So please rate, subscribe and enjoy.
















YouTube- Welcome to the Dark Side...

~Ceadder


----------



## Nishi-kun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
@Group... Here is a better vid of my system at night.
YouTube- Welcome to the Dark Side...

That's sick, some good HW thrown over there. Congrats








Can I join da club? I own a HAF 932 too heheh, I will put some pics later, now it's time to take a rest.


----------



## MIH

This is a cut and paste from my build log...just want to get some opinion on my ideas for my R/H panel.

I have a poll set up on build log and would appreciate any ideas.

Cheers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Ok..

Just about to pull case apart again to make some cuts in the case and get PC'd.

Just wanted some opinions first.

As i will be redoing the cable management in a similar fashion:










And want to show the effort off, was wondering if i should

Leave panel as is

Cut out large window and maybe logo like L/H panel










Cut out the indented parts of the panel to form a sort of X and maybe logo










Also, I now pretty much have all the parts i need for the water cooling loop i want










The plan is to run loop:

Res > 2 x DDC pumps in series > XSpc RX 240 rad > graphics card WB (eventually) > XSpc RX 360 rad > Swiftech Apogee XT CPU block > Res.

I've just got my EK-DDC Duel top V.2 which ill be using to connect the pups in series










(the astute may notice that the tabs on the sides of the DDC pumps have been removed...I plan on using the other mounting holes in the pump cases for attachment...I have a real love/hate relationship with voiding warranties)

Anyway...peoples thoughts on what to do with my R/H panel would be much appreciated.

i'll try figure out how to make a pole for convenience shortly


----------



## Ceadderman

If I were to cut the right side cover, I would do away with the X completely and put a mirrored plexi in there. Something that you can't see in when dark but when you fire up a CCL or 2 or 3 that lights up the cable management. Cause that's too neat and tidy to just cover up like that.

In fact I was thinking about adding plexi to mine when my mod is nearly complete so that people can see through one side and out the other.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
This is a cut and paste from my build log...just want to get some opinion on my ideas for my R/H panel.

I have a poll set up on build log and would appreciate any ideas.

Cheers.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


If I were to cut the right side cover, I would do away with the X completely and put a mirrored plexi in there. Something that you can't see in when dark but when you fire up a CCL or 2 or 3 that lights up the cable management. Cause that's too neat and tidy to just cover up like that.

In fact I was thinking about adding plexi to mine when my mod is nearly complete so that people can see through one side and out the other.









~Ceadder










So the mirrored plexi would be like you see in the movies in an interrogation room??

I am of course planning putting acrylic in place of anything i potentially cut out.

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. So the person on the other side would be like "NOW TALK, YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO SEE MY CABLE MANAGEMENT NOW TALK!" lol









Sorry guys been catching up on my SVU episodes via Netflix.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
So the mirrored plexi would be like you see in the movies in an interrogation room??

I am of course planning putting acrylic in place of anything i potentially cut out.

Thanks


----------



## OfficerMac

Got my Refurb HAF 932 today right before leaving for work. Managed to take it out of the box and have a look at it. Damn, it's one sexy case. Also noticed that mine has a window with the protective plastic still on it and a box of goodies I assume are standoffs and screws. Can't wait to get home to put it all together.


----------



## Ceadderman

Welcome to the club Officer Mac.









Thanks again for that BetaKey.









Hope to put it to use next week once I get my system put together.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*


Got my Refurb HAF 932 today right before leaving for work. Managed to take it out of the box and have a look at it. Damn, it's one sexy case. Also noticed that mine has a window with the protective plastic still on it and a box of goodies I assume are standoffs and screws. Can't wait to get home to put it all together.


----------



## Nishi-kun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nishi-kun*


I will put some pics later, now it's time to take a rest.


And the time has come to post some imgs of my setup


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nishi-kun* 
That's sick, some good HW thrown over there. Congrats








Can I join da club? I own a HAF 932 too heheh, I will put some pics later, now it's time to take a rest.

Added you and Deathrot who requested via email. Welcome.

If anyone else wants to be added, plz do ask.


----------



## agentemo1

Hey guys.... about to place my order for a HAF932. im using Corsair Dominator ram. I was wondering is there any need for the Corsair ram cooling kit with that big fan on the side of the case? thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

First of all make sure to fill in your sig rig through your "User CP" in the black toolbar. You'll find access to it on the right with "Add system" after that.









Secondly...Why not use it? No you don't "need" to with the big 230mm fan. But the fan only cools half the stick. If you look at the top of the fan you'll see that it only covers a portion of your RAM. *Edit* sorry bout that you can't look.







Okay take my word for it. The 230 cools alot of space but it misses on the top half of the stick. So you'll probably want to use it anyway.









I'm getting my Doms next week(shipping time) so that's what I'm going to do is use the supplied fan but I'm going to replace the unlit 60s' with Red Evercool LED 60s' to give them some pop. Kind of have to since the tops of my Doms are green. I'd much rather have the Red Tops but these are AMD LE 1333s' and only come in Green. I would so love to swap fan housing and tops with someone but I doubt anyone wants to get rid of their Red. My color scheme iz sad.









Anyway dude I would use it. Can never have too much cooling on components that can get pretty how when Overclocking.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
Hey guys.... about to place my order for a HAF932. im using Corsair Dominator ram. I was wondering is there any need for the Corsair ram cooling kit with that big fan on the side of the case? thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
First of all make sure to fill in your sig rig through your "User CP" in the black toolbar. You'll find access to it on the right with "Add system" after that.









Secondly...Why not use it? No you don't "need" to with the big 230mm fan. But the fan only cools half the stick. If you look at the top of the fan you'll see that it only covers a portion of your RAM. *Edit* sorry bout that you can't look.







Okay take my word for it. The 230 cools alot of space but it misses on the top half of the stick. So you'll probably want to use it anyway.









I'm getting my Doms next week(shipping time) so that's what I'm going to do is use the supplied fan but I'm going to replace the unlit 60s' with Red Evercool LED 60s' to give them some pop. Kind of have to since the tops of my Doms are green. I'd much rather have the Red Tops but these are AMD LE 1333s' and only come in Green. I would so love to swap fan housing and tops with someone but I doubt anyone wants to get rid of their Red. My color scheme iz sad.









Anyway dude I would use it. Can never have too much cooling on components that can get pretty how when Overclocking.









~Ceadder









sorry i have not yet added my sig. I am waiting for my components to arrive. will do once i get the rig together. Thanks for the input.

best,


----------



## wermad

just a little (and biased) caparison of my new and old case, my desk is gonna need some support (gonna work on that later) for the new case, really heavy



























Thats it, new case is about 90% complete, waiting for new owner of the haf to take her away. Ill be lurking around here just in case any one has some unanswered HAF 932 questions


----------



## Yogi

That thing is a BEAST! Kinda looks like you table is bending too.

So Im going with a dark gray/black theme for my case. What parts do you think I should paint gray? Definitely going to paint the PSU rack and drive bay quick releases.
Parts Im thinkin about - right side panel, expansion/ I/O, HDD rack, and the top PSU cover.
Ive only gone through the first 1000 posts and haven't found many paint schemes yet







.

Im alos thinking about removing the drive bays altogether and only keeping the bottom two HD racks. Then making a cover for the bottom of the case. It might look weird with all the open space though.


----------



## wermad

yes, its a inexpensive desk, noticed that as the new build was coming along, all work something out to support, good thing i got the extra warranty.

do the mobo, some accents on the door such as the vents, the "X", etc. how about a titanium color gray (dark gray)?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


yes, its a inexpensive desk, noticed that as the new build was coming along, all work something out to support, good thing i got the extra warranty.

do the mobo, some accents on the door such as the vents, the "X", etc. how about a titanium color gray (dark gray)?


Im leaving the outside of the case all black except for the front vents. I havent picked which gray I want yet need to do some searching.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys in about 6 hours I'll be forking over $1500 to newegg for my parts.

I wanted a really nice GPU, but instead went with the XFX 5770. Mostly because the 6k series Radeons are rumored to be dropping pretty soon. So I dropped the high dollar card and filled in where it was with other parts for the same amount of money give or take a few bucks.

Most of what I have listed in the sig is what I'm getting, except GPU and monitor. I got 4 grits of paper for my CPU today. The guy at the Napa looked at me like I was nuts when I told him it was for a computer chip so I only needed 2 sheets of 2000 grit.









Part of the reason I'm not going with a high dollar card though is I want my Dremel kit. My bro is going to pick up the 400 for me which includes the $30 pencil attachment and the full kit. Anyone know whether or not there is a hole saw attachment that will fit it? I plan to cut an oval about an inch to 2 from the top of the 5.25 bay to about the same distance from the bottom of it on the Right side so I can route cables through it. I think it would be easier to cut out with a hole saw two locations and then connect them with straight cuts. Definitely going to mod the PSU stand to lose some of the metal that really doesn't need to be there.

So anyway come monday I'm going to be REALLY busy starting with unboxing vids and then lapping my CPU. I've got access to fairly decent sized class panels that I can lay on the Coffee Table and use for my flat surfacing.









~Ceadder


----------



## teddeism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
here is my haf922



















Nice paint job. What did you use to paint your case?


----------



## AAAKings

Just got my Haf this morning and am loving this case, temps dropped at least 5 degrees just from switching cases. Can I be added please









P.S. Anyone here on Intel Retail Edge?


----------



## teddeism

Hey everyone! I just got my HAF 922 last week also. I just put together my computer and took some pictures. I'll be posting them over the weekend.

Add me too please.


----------



## Norsken

I just got my 3rd HAF 922 xD So i have them incase PC gets stolen or ruined =D

And i'm trying to not destroy my 1st I'm hopeless with tools!


----------



## OfficerMac

Here is my HAF 932 all put together.


----------



## Slic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teddeism* 
Nice paint job. What did you use to paint your case?

uh...spray paint? lol
3 layers of primer, 4 layers of paint, 2 clear coats. and 1 and 1/2 of waiting for paint to dry.
couldn't find any good flat paint brand so have to use gloss.


----------



## blue-cat

anyone got any ideas where I can shove some more harddrives?

anyone got more than 5 drives in their haf?

hey guys.
So I've filled the hard drive bays with hard drives with 3150Gb but have a 2tb and a 750Gb I wanna chuck in too.

BUT

5.5 inch bays are pretty much out due to dual dvd drives, 5.5 inch reservoir, 3.5inch fan controller and 320 rad sitting at the top

Space for more harddrives is becoming a problem. Don't trust external harddrives and a server is extra baggage when moving from uni to home.

anyone got any ideas where I can shove some more harddrives?
anyone got more than 5 drives in their haf?

(i posted some pics a good while back if it helps)


----------



## massy086

omg there,s a lot to putting a 932 back together after stripping and painting but i have the say it was well worth it ill post pic,s tomorrow just to tired to now lol lime green (what was i thinking )but i love it it looks sweet more sleeving to finish and fans to finish then case swap oh so much still to do when will it end (and please dont say never)


----------



## JS1

Just got my haf,didnt mod it yet but i will. count me in. JS1


----------



## RoninIX

Just adopted a HAF 922, looking forward to giving it a nice home. Add me to the list please?


----------



## nyker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slic*


uh...spray paint? lol
3 layers of primer, 4 layers of paint, 2 clear coats. and 1 and 1/2 of waiting for paint to dry.
couldn't find any good flat paint brand so have to use gloss.


I'm also curious what brand and model for the paint, I'm also thinking about repainting one of these days, the inside of my haf could use some colors.


----------



## waar

anybody have some recommendations for some good fans with red LEDs? im thinking of switching the big fan on the side panel to 4 smaller fans and would like them to have red LEDs.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yate Loons Low to High Speed Silents are quality.








YouTube- Welcome to the Dark Side...

They give off a solid Red. Hell they're redder than the stock CM fans. I've got 2 installed right now. But come Tuesday I'll have all four of mine installed.

$4 w/o sleeving for the 120s'

$9 also without sleeving for the 140 @ performance-pcs.com . I've also got another order in with them for the DEMCiflex filter kit which is on its way right now.









Trust me with the flow these High Speeds throw out you need a filter.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *waar* 
anybody have some recommendations for some good fans with red LEDs? im thinking of switching the big fan on the side panel to 4 smaller fans and would like them to have red LEDs.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAAKings* 
Just got my Haf this morning and am loving this case, temps dropped at least 5 degrees just from switching cases. Can I be added please









P.S. Anyone here on Intel Retail Edge?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *teddeism* 
Hey everyone! I just got my HAF 922 last week also. I just put together my computer and took some pictures. I'll be posting them over the weekend.

Add me too please.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JS1* 
Just got my haf,didnt mod it yet but i will. count me in. JS1


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoninIX* 
Just adopted a HAF 922, looking forward to giving it a nice home. Add me to the list please?

wowee! Thats quite a few new owners in very little time. All added including Norsken who asked via email. Welcome!







Also JS1, I just guessed you have a 922. Correct me if I'm wrong.

In other new I no longer own my HAF. Posted it off to its new owner today. Now I'm off for a few days so I'll get back to adding the new owners of one of the best cases there is when I get back.


----------



## waar

do you have any idea what sizes i'd need? 120 or 140? thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yate Loons Low to High Speed Silents are quality.

YouTube- Welcome to the Dark Side...

They give off a solid Red. Hell they're redder than the stock CM fans. I've got 2 installed right now. But come Tuesday I'll have all four of mine installed.

$4 w/o sleeving for the 120s'

$9 also without sleeving for the 140 @ performance-pcs.com . I've also got another order in with them for the DEMCiflex filter kit which is on its way right now.









Trust me with the flow these High Speeds throw out you need a filter.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if you looked at my vid, the one in the back is the 140 which replaces the stocker. The one up top at the end of the 230 is the 120.

If you are inquiring about which part numbers you need here are the links for both High Speed fans...

Yate Loon CLEAR 120mm High Speed Silent Case Fan with Red LED - D12SH-124R - Sleeved

Yate Loon 140x140x25mm Clear High Speed Fan with Quad Red LED D14SH-124R

Now in order to get the $4 price for the 120s' you have to specify what you want. It's $3 less for stock.

There's no choice with the 140 as it is already set at stock. If you want sleeving on that you have to add for it.

They are indeed pretty loud but that 140 is a 2000 RPM fan. You gotta expect higher dB output from it. But it's not too bad as alone its just under 50 dB. You don't really hear them in that vid until I put my cam in the case. But the vid is deceiving to a certain extent. At least until I got the mic under the 120mm.









Oh yes, everywhere inside the case except the back are strictly 120mm or 230/200 mounts. That back one is 140/120 mountable.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


do you have any idea what sizes i'd need? 120 or 140? thanks!


----------



## waar

oh okay, i'll go for the first link to mount the 4 on the side panel and get rid of the big fan.

i already have my h50 in a push/pull config so i dont want to mess with that since it was a pain in the butt to put them on lol.

again, thanks!

also, in the bottom near the PSU, that's a 140 right?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm staying with my 230s' and am going to add another to the front once I get my filters.









As it is I'm going to mount one of my 120s' at the bottom(if the new PSU allows, speaking of which I have to update my sig rig. lol) I put an HX 850 in my cart when I thought I was going to go after the 5970 BE gpu. But since I wanted my Dominators to take advantage of Win7 64 bit I dropped that and just went XFX 5770 but left the PSU alone since it was only $20 more than the HX 750. I'm hoping there is room to mount this extra fan.









Honestly though you have to remember that when you add more electricity you get more heat. Even from fans.









These Yate Loons are 25mm thick so if the fans they would replace on your Push/Pull system are the same thickness you might just go ahead and swap them out. Just a suggestion though.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


oh okay, i'll go for the first link to mount the 4 on the side panel and get rid of the big fan.

i already have my h50 in a push/pull config so i dont want to mess with that since it was a pain in the butt to put them on lol.

again, thanks!


----------



## Yogi

Whew, went through all the pics in this thread!

To those with a 360 rad on the top (preferably a GTX360) with the fittings in the drive bay, how much of the drive bay does it block?


----------



## ztmike

I have a question about the PSU..

I have the Corsair 750watt non modular and I've seen different ways people have put the psu in the case (at the bottom) do you have the fan showing on the psu inside the case or do you point the fan on the bottom inside the case?

And another question..for those who have painted the inside of the 932..do I really need to sand it to paint it? Couldn't I just throw 2 coats of primer on and then maybe 2 coats of paint?

What paint do you guys recommend?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm currently running the 500w ModXstream Pro(until sometime Monday or Tuesday depending on my MoBo issues







) with the fan in the up position. One of the reasons I did this was because I didn't want it sucking alot of dust through it sucking air from underneath the case. It can go either way though.

As the Corsair Unit goes you can do the same. Though my cable management sucks because the main loom is too far away from the MoBo tray. Not sure how yours will go, but I've heard that the Modular Corsairs have plenty of cable in the main to route behind the tray. I'll know better when I go to install it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


I have a question about the PSU..

I have the Corsair 750watt non modular and I've seen different ways people have put the psu in the case (at the bottom) do you have the fan showing on the psu inside the case or do you point the fan on the bottom inside the case?

And another question..for those who have painted the inside of the 932..do I really need to sand it to paint it? Couldn't I just throw 2 coats of primer on and then maybe 2 coats of paint?

What paint do you guys recommend?


----------



## DiNet

*** i'm out of here!


Make it goawayplease



Edit: conclusion, HAF932 Scares my ratdog.


----------



## RoninIX

I've been hmm'ing and ha'ing about painting the interior of my new 922 but I think I'm going to give it a go. I know the rivets supposed to be aluminium but what size am I going to need to put this thing back together?


----------



## Nhb93

1/8 inch I believe.


----------



## Ceadderman

Damn got up today to find two mails from Newegg in my box. Bad news. I don't get my stuff on Monday. I ordered all before 1030 am PST. They didn't get it out til today. So Tuesday now. At least my filters will be here on Monday. lol









Hopefully my Dremel will be in by then too. Someone grabbed the one that my bro was going to pick up for me and did something with it. He had it set aside for me and I gave him the money to get it. That's pretty aggravating to me. Remember now, OCD makes things 10x-100x worse than they are.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Finally got my H50 installed in the HAF and I'm lovin the modded CM 4-in-3 device setup!








Still waiting on video card, optical drive, and hard drives. Cable management also isn't done yet. I'll put up more pics when I have time. Gotta mow the yard.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Whew, went through all the pics in this thread!

To those with a 360 rad on the top (preferably a GTX360) with the fittings in the drive bay, how much of the drive bay does it block?


I've got 360 up top and it pretty much renders the top drive useless for DVD drives. Even the metal plate to hold 2.5inch fan controller and card readers goes too far back, but with a little shortening it could easily work.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
I have a question about the PSU..

I have the Corsair 750watt non modular and I've seen different ways people have put the psu in the case (at the bottom) do you have the fan showing on the psu inside the case or do you point the fan on the bottom inside the case?

And another question..for those who have painted the inside of the 932..do I really need to sand it to paint it? Couldn't I just throw 2 coats of primer on and then maybe 2 coats of paint?

What paint do you guys recommend?

Firstly, point the fan downwards, the power connections on the back work better, the writing is the right way up and, more importantly...

Its drawing cool air from the bottom not from inside the case. With the wheels on the clearance is enough to have cool are below the case. The more cool air going into the case the better.

And as for cable management it looks alot neater tucking the cables round the back instead of having them drawn across the front, admittedly theres not much problem with length apart from with the 4/8 pin and the 24 if you go for some serious routing.

Drawing dust in from the bottom isn't too bad especially is just just bother to hoover you room every now and again.

As for paint, I didn't sand very well as I didnt like the sound it made but I'm going to have to redo it this summer as its scratching badly. Bear in mind I didn't bother buying primer though. My costly mistake.

The paint itself was greatthough. Just standard matt black paint fom Halfords with matt white for the PSU tray and other highlights inside.


----------



## Ceadderman

First of all this is a HAF, you can set that PSU one way or the other and it's not going to have as big an impact as one might think. There are valid reasons for setting up your PSU in either configuration. Dust control was mine, for setting it fan up.

2nd, I suspect that it wasn't your sanding job, that is the problem with your paint job. The grey interior is Powder Coat. That means you did what you were supposed to when you scuffed it up. I suspect the problem is one of three things. Either you used a poor quality paint. Didn't paint in stages. Or you didn't give it time to sit and dry before you started in on putting your gear in the case.

Since I'm going to assume you didn't neglect your dry time and that you painted in stages, that it's the paint. If you used a quality paint then it's how you applied it. If it's how you applied the paint then it's fixable. But you need'nt prime it any further. Just give it a good once over with some 180 grit to knock the loose stuff off and blast the sanded paint out of the case with a compressor or some "Blowoff" and re-prep the case to paint it. If you start throwing Primer at it now, you're going to end up with a thicker coat than you need.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
Firstly, point the fan downwards, the connections on the back work better, the writing is the right way up and, more importantly...

Its drawing cool air from the bottom not from inside the case. With the wheels on the clearance is enough to have cool are below the case. The more cool air going into the case the better.

As for paint, I didn't sand very well as I didnt like the sound it made but I'm going to have to redo it this summer as its scratching badly. Bear in mind I didn't bother buying primer though. My costly mistake.


----------



## blue-cat

Firstly sorry if the formatting plays hell with your screen or anything.
Some pics taken on my phone pre-cable length editing.

This summer I'll be cutting most of the cables to length and sheathing PSU indiviually as well as a respray inside, back and bottom.

If anyone has part of/a spare harddrive cage I'd love to buy it off you.


----------



## massy086

my new 932


----------



## massy086




----------



## massy086




----------



## FEAR.

*Update - Fans Painted and Installed*

Went for a gloss white on my fans












































Check out my build log for more pictures









Cheers ~FEAR.


----------



## xquisit

^ That looks amazing!


----------



## Yogi

Looks great, what fans are those? You should paint the cpu fans too.


----------



## FEAR.

Fans are from CoolerMaster, its a 4 fan pack, very silent fans only 19 dba


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 









well my fans are all in everything sleeved so build day tomorrow oh by the way do i need to drill any holes i see some people drill the side of the 5.5 bay for sata cable,s do i need to or is there a work around


----------



## Krazee

Hmm get Haf Black or Blue. Too many choices!


----------



## Ceadderman

Naw, you don't have to do that. You can follow the brace with a sata or two. But it does make things a bit simpler if you do cut the side of the bay to route cables. Problem is finding cables long enough to route into the cutout and then over the drives to hide them. If you use the brace as a bridge you can route to that and then split off each one as needed.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *massy086*


well my fans are all in everything sleeved so build day tomorrow oh by the way do i need to drill any holes i see some people drill the side of the 5.5 bay for sata cable,s do i need to or is there a work around


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Fans are from CoolerMaster, its a 4 fan pack, very silent fans only 19 dba

Those look a lot like those Fractal Design fans.


----------



## FEAR.

Got bored









Heres some outside shots... Enjoy




































The rest are in my build log

Cheers
~FEAR


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Got bored









Heres some outside shots... Enjoy









The rest are in my build log

Cheers
~FEAR


Is there anything inside??









Got some plans for my remodel. Removing the HDD rack and drive bays, and making a cover for the bottom. Gunna cut the hdd rack down to two and maybe mount my DVD next to the psu.


----------



## Ceadderman

Maybe you might give the Chap that is looking for an extra drive cage a jingle. I bet even a partial one would suit his purposes Yog.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Is there anything inside??









Got some plans for my remodel. Removing the HDD rack and drive bays, and making a cover for the bottom. Gunna cut the hdd rack down to two and maybe mount my DVD next to the psu.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Maybe you might give the Chap that is looking for an extra drive cage a jingle. I bet even a partial one would suit his purposes Yog.









~Ceadder










Which chap would that be?

Rendered up my plans with paint! Gunna put 2 or 3 120mms in the front.


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks intriguing.

The blokes name is blue-cat. He's looking for a spare HDD cage as it were since apparently he's got more than 5 HDDs'. You'll find him further up this page.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Which chap would that be?

Rendered up my plans with paint! Gunna put 2 or 3 120mms in the front.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 


That looks pretty cool


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Which chap would that be?

Rendered up my plans with paint! Gunna put 2 or 3 120mms in the front.



Yeah, if your sure you won't need it then I'll happily whip it off your hands and try and stuff it in behind my current cage.

Just give me a PM or something.

Just Checked on sketchup and I can only really fit 4 more drivebays under my graphics card anyway so partial is fine.


----------



## _REAPER_

are you going to block your card if so I would turn the rad around and run it from pump to gpu to rad to cpu to pump that is how I am running mine now.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


Yeah, if your sure you won't need it then I'll happily whip it off your hands and try and stuff it in behind my current cage.

Just give me a PM or something.

Just Checked on sketchup and I can only really fit 4 more drivebays under my graphics card anyway so partial is fine.


Have you tried to put any in your drivebays? Also have you email coolermaster and see if they would send you a rack?

Id be glad to send you any extra cages though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


are you going to block your card if so I would turn the rad around and run it from pump to gpu to rad to cpu to pump that is how I am running mine now.


I wanted my GPU to be first in the loop. If my fan controller doesnt fit with the fittings near the front Ill probably turn the rad around.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Have you tried to put any in your drivebays? Also have you email coolermaster and see if they would send you a rack?

Id be glad to send you any extra cages though.


I thought about getting a 4HDD in 3 Drivebay adapter cage but most of the bays are taken and I think it'll look alot neater, if a little crowded, with an extra cage. god knows how I'm going to fit a 240 rad in there too. some serious sketchup testing is needed this summer.

Anyone else having space problems in their HAFs?

Thanks for advice about contacting coolermaster I hopped on over to 
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/index.php
They sell loads of spares including the quick release trays but they don't stock the cages as standard. I've sent them a nice email asking though and waiting for a reply.


----------



## Royraiden

I just bought the first piece for my next build, the HAF 932.Ill come back in a few weeks once I get the whole build up and running.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. Can't wait to see what you have in store for us Roy.









I just finished compiling my current build specs. We've got alot of tweakers (not the good kind) in this town, so I took the precaution of documenting everything on hardcopy to be able to prove my build is my build. When you have nearly $2 Grand invested in your system on just the Tower alone, it's better to have something you can hand to the investigating Officer. It's good for Renters insurance too, in the event the place burns down, I can hand this over to my insurance agent and they can do the writer on it. Just hope the system is not the cause of the fire.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nice. Can't wait to see what you have in store for us Roy.









I just finished compiling my current build specs. We've got alot of tweakers (not the good kind) in this town, so I took the precaution of documenting everything on hardcopy to be able to prove my build is my build. When you have nearly $2 Grand invested in your system on just the Tower alone, it's better to have something you can hand to the investigating Officer. It's good for Renters insurance too, in the event the place burns down, I can hand this over to my insurance agent and they can do the writer on it. Just hope the system is not the cause of the fire.







lol

~Ceadder










funny you say that, I just had a major water damage lost in my basement and it was nice to be able to hand the information over to the insurance company. Now I am just waiting on my check.


----------



## Ceadderman

No, not funny at all. Ironic? Yes. Funny? No.









Well looks like my Filters were already here. I ordered them Thursday morning AFTER, I ordered my system components from the Egg. My Bro walked in from work and handed me a big manilla envelope. They were here in 3 days flat. Gotta love Performance-PCs' for the no nonsense way they dealt with that. My last order came UPS and I swear it took forever.









But man these filters are sexxxy smexxxy. They should keep the interior of my 932 relatively dust free. If I hadn't taped up the unused front drive plates, I'd be getting dust in through there cause there is so much suction goin on from the Yate Loons.









Anyway, I highly reccomend these filters. 3 filter kit. Side, Bottom and front under the grill. Well worth the $50. Also got two of the DEMCiflexs' for the GPU card(s) as well for $10 more.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


funny you say that, I just had a major water damage lost in my basement and it was nice to be able to hand the information over to the insurance company. Now I am just waiting on my check.


----------



## dennis_g

my new update








all the sleeving is complete and its looks perfect

































and my yate loons paints to red







looks nice..








cathode contolers.. (i dont know how they call in english sorry)









next week my 2 card will be arived..
2x 5770 with mcw80 blocks








thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

That looks really sharp Dennis. I'm jealous.


















~Ceadder


----------



## dennis_g

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That looks really sharp Dennis. I'm jealous.


















~Ceadder










thanks you


----------



## RoninIX

For those of you who 'ploded your case prior to painting, did you paint the rivets after reassembling? If so with what? I can't imagine a spray can would have made for good touch up work.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoninIX*


For those of you who 'ploded your case prior to painting, did you paint the rivets after reassembling? If so with what? I can't imagine a spray can would have made for good touch up work.


Sprayed a little paint in the cap, and used a small brush to paint the heads.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoninIX*


For those of you who 'ploded your case prior to painting, did you paint the rivets after reassembling? If so with what? I can't imagine a spray can would have made for good touch up work.


i thought you could buy coloured rivets.


----------



## tke395

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoninIX*


For those of you who 'ploded your case prior to painting, did you paint the rivets after reassembling? If so with what? I can't imagine a spray can would have made for good touch up work.


 Just buy some Matte black hobby paint for models that comes in the glass jars it matches really good to most matte black finishes .... thats what I did for touch up.

Or you can just buy painted rivits here!

http://www.adprivet.com/painted_rivets.html


----------



## Ceadderman

You can get painted rivets from FrozenCPU.com

1/8" (3mm) Aluminum Rivets - Black - 10 pack for $2.50 

So for $5 bucks you'll be able to black out your rivets w/o any messy brush painting.

If you have something else computer related you're needing I would get as much as you can get to make the shipping costs palatable.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoninIX* 
For those of you who 'ploded your case prior to painting, did you paint the rivets after reassembling? If so with what? I can't imagine a spray can would have made for good touch up work.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

damn i wish i knew that. i drove all over town to find painted, didn't so painted my own and had to touch them up after install. I just used matt black rustoleum


----------



## Ceadderman

You do realize that they're only selling in BULK lots don't you? Just for black alone they're selling well over 200 of them. Now, I don't know about you but I doubt that he's looking to buy enough rivets to build a car.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tke395*


Just buy some Matte black hobby paint for models that comes in the glass jars it matches really good to most matte black finishes .... thats what I did for touch up.

Or you can just buy painted rivits here!

http://www.adprivet.com/painted_rivets.html


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Could order the 200 and sell the rest on here


----------



## Domino

SIGN ME UP PLEASE! just got my case and loving it









CM HAF 922


----------



## hombredelassrtas

hmm apparently i never asked to be signed up. woot sign me up







I'll get pics of my build eventually


----------



## Ceadderman

Here's some picks of my latest additions.

Door Filter:









Front intake filter:









As you can see I re-installed my front LED fan.









So that means my door fan is back to Black and dull.









At least my system will get ALOT less dust inside it.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

what's the door filter made of? looks like greaseproof paper. I wish you could see through dust filters,
Almost finished the sketch-up model. Probs end up making a build log to avoid clogging this place up.


----------



## Ceadderman

This is Medical grade screening. Completely see through. And being directly off to my right I can see when they need to be taken outside and blown off.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
what's the door filter made of? looks like greaseproof paper. I wish you could see through dust filters,
Almost finished the sketch-up model. Probs end up making a build log to avoid clogging this place up.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You do realize that they're only selling in BULK lots don't you? Just for black alone they're selling well over 200 of them. Now, I don't know about you but I doubt that he's looking to buy enough rivets to build a car.









~Ceadder










What head size rivets do you need? 100 1/4 head size rivets is only $8.29 with free shipping, which is way cheaper then the Frozencpu rivets.

Would these work too, since they aren't listing the other ones anymore.


----------



## Ceadderman

The rivets for the HAFs are 1/8".

I don't need them as of yet. Even so, 100 of them is too much. I'll need _maybe_ 40 of them when I go to tear down the HAF for formal remoddification.









I was curious to see the price difference and noted that you can't buy less than bulk. Which is great if you're putting together a race car or some other kind of big project requiring lots of rivets, but not so good when you are modding a case. Not to mention the cost of shipping something that heavy.







lol

Someone else was asking so I gave up my knowledge.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


What head size rivets do you need? 100 1/4 head size rivets is only $8.29 with free shipping, which is way cheaper then the Frozencpu rivets.

Would these work too, since they aren't listing the other ones anymore.


----------



## ninjaburrito

can i be added to the club =]
have a haf 922


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The rivets for the HAFs are 1/8".

I don't need them as of yet. Even so, 100 of them is too much. I'll need _maybe_ 40 of them when I go to tear down the HAF for formal remoddification.









I was curious to see the price difference and noted that you can't buy less than bulk. Which is great if you're putting together a race car or some other kind of big project requiring lots of rivets, but not so good when you are modding a case. Not to mention the cost of shipping something that heavy.








lol

Someone else was asking so I gave up my knowledge.









~Ceadder









I know the 1/8 is needed for the rivets, but I was wondering if the head size mattered at all. I think that 52-57 is needed for a full tear apart, but dont remember the exact number. That price is the best I've seen with shipping for black rivets.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes head size does matter. For those of us with OCD anyway.Or those of the feminine persuasion.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I know the 1/8 is needed for the rivets, but I was wondering if the head size mattered at all. I think that 52-57 is needed for a full tear apart, but dont remember the exact number. That price is the best I've seen with shipping for black rivets.


----------



## ztmike

Well..I painted the inside of my HAF 932 black..OMG does it look tons better than the stock silver color, and not to mention the 2 red cathodes I got will look sexy on the black.

Some pictures (did this a couple days ago, Friday 6-11 to be exact.) Although I have yet to buy the rest of my parts..yay for being broke and not being able to sell some stuff (Anyone happen to be looking for a 5.1 surround sound headset?) to finish my 1st build..got the case and psu.

Anyway onto the pictures! Rep for a sexy color!




























































































































My supplies I used..used air duster to blow metal shavings off (after sanding) Paint I picked..(same color as the outside of the case) Flat black would of looked ******ed IMO, and masking tape..which I had plenty of. I JUST did have enough paint..didn't have enough money to purchase 2 cans. And not pictured is 180grit sandpaper that I used by hand.

I actually forgot to sand the motherboard door..but still came out (okay) did not paint the other door ..not sure if I will.

And I looked for a Emery cloth..nobody sold one, so the can of air worked out fine and I had that already..


----------



## Chuckclc

Hey guys. Just joined the CM HAF 922 club today! Courtesy of a trip to Frys. I love it! First new case ive bought in 6 years! Trying to get some pics.


----------



## blue-cat

nice paint job ztmike.
It looks like you've ony done 1 layer though. You really should do a few more and maybe even top it off with a clear coat. Mines scratching to hell cos I only did one/2 rushed layers.


----------



## blue-cat

Does anyone know if there are bigger radiators than the triple 120s? I'm thinking along the lines of a triple rad that will fill the top of the case, maybe a 3x160?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
SIGN ME UP PLEASE! just got my case and loving it









CM HAF 922










Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
hmm apparently i never asked to be signed up. woot sign me up







I'll get pics of my build eventually


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito* 
can i be added to the club =]
have a haf 922


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chuckclc* 
Hey guys. Just joined the CM HAF 922 club today! Courtesy of a trip to Frys. I love it! First new case ive bought in 6 years! Trying to get some pics.

I'm back so your all added! Don't forget to add the sig link thing.


----------



## massy086

can i be add,ed to the club haf 932 green monster pic,s to follow cheers


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Yep, sign me up to the club fob.
Case: FalloutBoy's HAF 932 "April"


----------



## massy086

finished


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
finished


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
finished

finished what? you promised pictures of a green monster









plus, fill in you rig in your signature. (done through the user control panel (user cp))


----------



## massy086

sorry im just trying to upload now having slow upload on my end i think


----------



## blue-cat

that paint looks barely dry its that fresh!
looking abit airy in there though.


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
that paint looks barely dry its that fresh!
looking abit airy in there though.

nah paint is dry


----------



## blue-cat

sorry, i meant go to user cp - edit/add system and it will come up like everyone else's leaving your signature free for whatever you like.


----------



## massy086




----------



## massy086

[URL=http://s1005.photobucket.com/albums/af175]http://s1005.photobucket.com/albums/af175


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

first of all, stop double posting. use the correct system setting in the CP, and learn to edit.....


----------



## massy086

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


first of all, stop double posting. use the correct system setting in the CP, and learn to edit.....


sorry think im getting the hang of it


----------



## Fantasysage

So, you guys going to be letting HAF-X owners in eh? Hopefully I will be here next week with some build pics


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey man be nice. You've only got 666 posts to your name so just go with the flow. Okay?









@Massy... Hey Mate, If you go to the bottom of your very last post there is an edit option. Better yet, you can pick out a couple of good shots(if they're all pretty similar) and post them and be done with it. Some of us are still running small crappy CPUs'(NOT FOR LONG







) so the bandwidth, uses a ton of resources and leaves incomplete pics. Especially for us guys running 100 posts a page.









It's all good though. If you have a question on how to do something, ask away. None of us will look down on you for doing so.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


first of all, stop double posting. use the correct system setting in the CP, and learn to edit.....


Go to performance-pcs.com look in the watercooling section under 140mm and there should be more than a few available.









Black IceÂ® SR1 420 Radiator Series Designed for Low Flow Fans

They have others of course.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


Does anyone know if there are bigger radiators than the triple 120s? I'm thinking along the lines of a triple rad that will fill the top of the case, maybe a 3x160?


----------



## massy086

cheers Ceadderman im learning lol 666b its an evil number seen it early,r lol sorry for all the hastle


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


So, you guys going to be letting HAF-X owners in eh? Hopefully I will be here next week with some build pics










I saw these earilier this week, got a little jealous. Should probs let them in on the action seeing as how they are in the HAF family after all. Look forward to seeing what you can do with it...

@ceadderman... yeah that's pretty good, probs put my slim 3x120 to shame cooling wise.
I'll add it to my "when my ship comes in" list.


----------



## jmcmtank

The HAF-X, or 942, is available to pre-order in the UK for Â£155. The 932 is Â£103 and the RC-1000 New V2 Cosmos is Â£143. Something seriously wrong with this pricing. I got my 932 for Â£105 and it's dropped after all this time by Â£2!


----------



## teddeism

I went to Fry's last Friday and they just got the HAF-X in for $200. I was pretty tempted to buy it.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teddeism* 
I went to Fry's last Friday and they just got the HAF-X in for $200. I was pretty tempted to buy it.

Gah, I want it so bad!


----------



## teddeism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
*Update - Fans Painted and Installed*

Went for a gloss white on my fans


























Check out my build log for more pictures









Cheers ~FEAR.

Dang how did you paint the inside part white so cleanly?


----------



## Ceadderman

You can thank the steel industry for that Tank.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
The HAF-X, or 942, is available to pre-order in the UK for Â£155. The 932 is Â£103 and the RC-1000 New V2 Cosmos is Â£143. Something seriously wrong with this pricing. I got my 932 for Â£105 and it's dropped after all this time by Â£2!


----------



## teddeism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
Gah, I want it so bad!

lol I don't know if you know if you ever actually read up on the features or saw it in person but it's pretty bad ass. It makes your case so much cleaner and easier to work with. Go to Fry's and check it out.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teddeism*


lol I don't know if you know if you ever actually read up on the features or saw it in person but it's pretty bad ass. It makes your case so much cleaner and easier to work with. Go to Fry's and check it out.


I'm not too fond of it tbh. It's got some nice features but I reckon I still prefer the 932 for the design and layout. Theres just so much acess when your working in the HAF, spehs with the removable psu panel.

I'm interested to know whether or not those sata drivebays are hot swap or not. CM says you don't have to open the side of the case to change a harddrive so I'd assume so but "tu ne sais jamais".Either way, they'll be on the CM parts website so I'll snaffle them up from there without shelling out for the case.

Again, anyone got a spare HDD cage, pref 4 bays or more intact.


----------



## ztmike

YouTube- Cooler Master HAF X - Extreme Buyer's Guide (NCIX Tech Tips #67)
Eh..seems like a waste IMO, unless you plan on building a supercomputer that will cost you $3,000+ easily.


----------



## Kvjavs

Got my HAF 922 in today. Gotta say, I love this case already. Should have spent more time doing cable management, but I'll probably have to get some sleeve kits.


----------



## Krazee

Hmm I found a blue Haf 932 on Chief Value, best price so far, debating on buying it


----------



## RoninIX

Tore the case completely apart, scuffed until my fingers got numb, washed it twice and 2 coats of paint. Sadly Rembrandt I ain't...

The metallic blue almost looks dirty in the pictures. LOL had to run back to the case and make sure it wasn't first time I got a look at the pictures. Also waiting for the 200mm blue led front fan to show up in a few days along with the AS5. Then it will be time to start filling it in.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teddeism* 
Dang how did you paint the inside part white so cleanly?

skill? haha









just took patience i guess, use more light coats of paint rather than one thick coat... seems to work well for me









Oh btw i messed up one fan (2nd on the left), i hid it behind the other fan as you can see, didnt let the paint dry before i touched it







....was the first fan i started painting, the other three came out perfect


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, I had a real problem with touching just painted things when I first started painting stuff. It took ALOT of patience and model building to get a knack for it. You would die laughing if I related every fingerprint gaff here. I could probably write 5-10 pages relating this stuff.









You did a really good job btw FEAR. I missed the pics the 1st time. It was a good thing that someone commented or I would still have missed them.









You did tape the cross bracings though right?







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
skill? haha









just took patience i guess, use more light coats of paint rather than one thick coat... seems to work well for me









Oh btw i messed up one fan (2nd on the left), i hid it behind the other fan as you can see, didnt let the paint dry before i touched it







....was the first fan i started painting, the other three came out perfect


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yeah, I had a real problem with touching just painted things when I first started painting stuff. It took ALOT of patience and model building to get a knack for it. You would die laughing if I related every fingerprint gaff here. I could probably write 5-10 pages relating this stuff.









You did a really good job btw FEAR. I missed the pics the 1st time. It was a good thing that someone commented or I would still have missed them.









You did tape the cross bracings though right?







lol

~Ceadder









Funny thing is that i was painting that fan at night







, i started painting during the day and then it got dark a bit fast, i just finished the last coat of primer and was ready for the top coat when it went dark, so silly me decide i should keep going







. (i had a outdoor light BTW), i couldnt tell if it had dried yet, so i grabbed it and







(Insert







Swearing)







, it wasnt









Anyway thanks for the comment

and yes i did tape it off


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hey man be nice. You've only got 666 posts to your name so just go with the flow. Okay?









lolk, and what about my few thousand posts in off topic?


----------



## BriSleep

Hey gang!! I know I haven't been around in a while, been doing some real work. As compared to the work of my computer hobby. I may actually get paid for this work!









Anyway, I re-did my W/C loop after the pump quit on me, gashed my hand on the Haf, then read the post about someone warning me not to do that.







So, I went to change the fans out to GT's and ran into a problem.

I don't want to double post so will you please go over to the CMSSC board and look at my post and see if you guys have any ideas one how to fix this, I've got $34- in some sweet fans and can't install them.

Here's the post: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9691551

TIA,
Bri


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Hey all, 2 quick questions.
First: Does anyone have a link to a build where there was a good cleanable dust filter for the upper rad mounts. Id be happy to mount it outside on the top of the chassis if needbe.
Second: Any good methods for cleaning the rads without having to drop the entire rad assembly, which could be a REAL mess in my case? Rads are crudded up and need cleaning.....I live in the worlds dustiest area.
This wasn't a big deal in my old build as it was at the bottom of the case, and only held down by velcro, but any advice for cleaning the tops of the rads without major disassembly? I don't think my dustbuster has the horsepower to pull the dust out.

Thanks all.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol, Well I don't know about those. But we can't get on everyone that is relatively new to posting in a forum. I've been posting in forums for years so I've got an idea how it works. If you catch me doing double posts etc. it's cause I was being lazy about it. I'm not proud, I can admit my gaffs. lol









But if we got on every little faux pas, then that's the forums would be littered with burnt corpses from all the flaming as a result of it.







lol

Anyway I'm no Veteran poster here, just want everyone to have a good time without fuss. Thanks for being understanding and being cool about it.


















~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
lolk, and what about my few thousand posts in off topic?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Hey all, 2 quick questions.
First: Does anyone have a link to a build where there was a good cleanable dust filter for the upper rad mounts. Id be happy to mount it outside on the top of the chassis if needbe.
Second: Any good methods for cleaning the rads without having to drop the entire rad assembly, which could be a REAL mess in my case? Rads are crudded up and need cleaning.....I live in the worlds dustiest area.
This wasn't a big deal in my old build as it was at the bottom of the case, and only held down by velcro, but any advice for cleaning the tops of the rads without major disassembly? I don't think my dustbuster has the horsepower to pull the dust out.

Thanks all.

Look at the link above, you can blast canned air through it in the reverse direction of the fan flow.

There's these grills, since they're metal they catch a lot of crud before it gets into your case: http://www.mnpctech.com/120mm_Alumin...an_Grills.html

Frozen cpu has these: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...ml?id=9qC2j3Yo
I'm pretty sure they come in 120 too. If not check sidewindercomputers.com, they have these and a few other items like it: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/12filfanguar.html


----------



## ztmike

I haven't looked at how I would do this..but how can I mount a fan in front on the inside to blow air back into the case like the stock fan already in front? Anyone got any pictures of how they mounted the fan and what size fan I could go with?

I wish the HAF 932 had fans like the Antec 1200 case..2 in rear and 3 in front.


----------



## Ceadderman

@Marauder... you can get these filters (Door/front Intake/ and Underside filter kit) from performance-pcs.com I don't know how the others stack up but these work awesome. $40 and they're low magnetic so they won't throw interference into your system.









Since pictures are worth a thousand words.









Door









Front intake









@ztmike...










Not shown is the underside filter but if you guys want to see that I'll get some pics tomorrow.









Oh and mike that is a 230x200mm fan. If you look closeley at the bottom of that last pic you can see the silver of the fan screw peeking out from under the filter. Unscrew 4 and rotate the fan either direction until it slides slim side out. It's not perfectly round. They go back in the same way they come out.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Hey all, 2 quick questions.
First: Does anyone have a link to a build where there was a good cleanable dust filter for the upper rad mounts. Id be happy to mount it outside on the top of the chassis if needbe.
Second: Any good methods for cleaning the rads without having to drop the entire rad assembly, which could be a REAL mess in my case? Rads are crudded up and need cleaning.....I live in the worlds dustiest area.
This wasn't a big deal in my old build as it was at the bottom of the case, and only held down by velcro, but any advice for cleaning the tops of the rads without major disassembly? I don't think my dustbuster has the horsepower to pull the dust out.

Thanks all.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
I haven't looked at how I would do this..but how can I mount a fan in front on the inside to blow air back into the case like the stock fan already in front? Anyone got any pictures of how they mounted the fan and what size fan I could go with?

I wish the HAF 932 had fans like the Antec 1200 case..2 in rear and 3 in front.

I used the Cooler Master 4-in-3 device and modded it to mount my H50 in the drive bays. It could also be used to mount just 120mm fans. I took out the panels with the tabs to hold hard drives and took off the front grill/cover and stock fan, then put my own fans on it and installed it backwards. It will cost you like $25 but it looks nicer than zipties.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
Finally got my H50 installed in the HAF and I'm lovin the modded CM 4-in-3 device setup!








Still waiting on video card, optical drive, and hard drives. Cable management also isn't done yet. I'll put up more pics when I have time. Gotta mow the yard.

Edit: Re-reading your post I'm not sure if you were asking about installing additional fans or replacing the stock 230x200mm one...


----------



## Jim Raynor

Would you guys be comfortable carrying your case (922) with its contents around? I mean, I live in 2 places and the case will be transported between the two. Not every week but certainly like 5 times a year. Maybe more when visiting lan's.


----------



## WTHbot

I'd suggest trying to get some cheaper parts together and making a lan box out of a Storm Scout or something if you will be going to lan parties alot.

The reason is that you don't want to risk knocking stuff loose or spilling your "load," on the hardware. xD


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
can i be add,ed to the club haf 932 green monster pic,s to follow cheers


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
Yep, sign me up to the club fob.
Case: FalloutBoy's HAF 932 "April"

Both added to the list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jim Raynor* 
Would you guys be comfortable carrying your case (922) with its contents around? I mean, I live in 2 places and the case will be transported between the two. Not every week but certainly like 5 times a year. Maybe more when visiting lan's.

My HAF saw many a LAN party, some of them while it was fully modded+painted (but not underwater).


----------



## downlinx

yes, its fine, one of my haf's, makes to more than a dozen lan parties a year, but if your moving around that much def. not under water.


----------



## Jim Raynor

So you guys are comfortable moving it around as long as you don't run watercooling?
I'll probably leave it stock anyway.


----------



## teddeism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
skill? haha









just took patience i guess, use more light coats of paint rather than one thick coat... seems to work well for me









Oh btw i messed up one fan (2nd on the left), i hid it behind the other fan as you can see, didnt let the paint dry before i touched it







....was the first fan i started painting, the other three came out perfect









I love the idea and the look is just slick! I'm going to copy you. lawl.

Did you tape the black part area to paint the fans white?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jim Raynor*


So you guys are comfortable moving it around as long as you don't run watercooling?
I'll probably leave it stock anyway.


I travel with my water rigs a few times a year and I dont have any issues.


----------



## Fantasysage

My X is on the way, better make room for some new members!


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jim Raynor* 
Would you guys be comfortable carrying your case (922) with its contents around? I mean, I live in 2 places and the case will be transported between the two. Not every week but certainly like 5 times a year. Maybe more when visiting lan's.

I travel to and from university about 12 times a year without ever emptying my water out. I've never really thought about it as I always wan't to be up and running when I get to the other end without having to worry about a water change. Plus when the water's out I'm bound to redo the cable managment or start tinkering with something else.

It really comes down to how confident you are of your water connections. (although sod's law mine I'll blow my load just after my next upgrade).

Can't WAIT to see pictures of what you've done with your HAFX.


----------



## blue-cat

anyone worked out a mod to make the drivebays hot swappable with a fixed data/power board, think I might give it a go come summer.


----------



## Yogi

So I came up with a new idea for my hard drives. If I lay them on the side I will be able to keep them all.


----------



## Nhb93

Someone needs a home server. Grab a Mini-ITX board, a cheap CPU, and a decent sized case, and I'm sure you have some RAM lying around somewhere. If it's just for storage purposes, there's no real necessity to have them inside your main rig.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Someone needs a home server. Grab a Mini-ITX board, a cheap CPU, and a decent sized case, and I'm sure you have some RAM lying around somewhere. If it's just for storage purposes, there's no real necessity to have them inside your main rig.

I've already set up a harddrive full of films with the tv for my parents when I'm away which I'll eventually replace with a home server.

I like having the storage in the HAF as at university my HAF becomes more of a media center and at home I stream onto my PS3 and it's all in one place.


----------



## AAAKings

Sold


----------



## wermad

I sold my haf







. I helped my friend (new owner) transfer his p4 oem system to the haf, he was truely impressed not only by the size but its design. he's a happy camper, I will try to get him to join ocn and the haf club. I definitely miss her







especially since my new build is just full of hardware issues/failures


----------



## ztmike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
I used the Cooler Master 4-in-3 device and modded it to mount my H50 in the drive bays. It could also be used to mount just 120mm fans. I took out the panels with the tabs to hold hard drives and took off the front grill/cover and stock fan, then put my own fans on it and installed it backwards. It will cost you like $25 but it looks nicer than zipties.

Edit: Re-reading your post I'm not sure if you were asking about installing additional fans or replacing the stock 230x200mm one...

Yes, I'm looking to add a fan to the front. The top/middle portion has no fan at all..and with a cpu cooler there would be no fan pushing air into it.

Whats a CM 4-in-3 device, link? How you install it? I was hoping just to be able to zip tie a fan in there somehow.








YouTube- My Case HAF 932 mod changes part #5
I do like what that guy did with the TOP fan I wouldn't install the bottom fan like he did though.

But looks like he used screws?


----------



## kromar

can the harddrive part be removed in the 932? seems like that blocks all the cold air to flow nicely:O


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


Yes, I'm looking to add a fan to the front. The top/middle portion has no fan at all..and with a cpu cooler there would be no fan pushing air into it.

Whats a CM 4-in-3 device, link? How you install it? I was hoping just to be able to zip tie a fan in there somehow.

YouTube- My Case HAF 932 mod changes part #5

I do like what that guy did with the TOP fan I wouldn't install the bottom fan like he did though.

But looks like he used screws?


Sorry, I had a picture in that post but it didn't show up for some reason. Here's a link for the 4-in-3 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-002-_-Product
It worked awesome for mounting my H50 and it should work for a fan, although it may be overkill if all you're doing is mounting one fan...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


can the harddrive part be removed in the 932? seems like that blocks all the cold air to flow nicely:O


yes, it involves removing some rivets, the hdd cage is riveted through 6 rivets @ the bottom and 4 joining the top to the bottom of the drive cage. a right-angle drill is best unless you dont mind removing some more rivets to the front and top panels to release the whole two cages and seperate them outside of the main cavity. good luck


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


My X is on the way, better make room for some new members!


Theres room.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I sold my haf







. I helped my friend (new owner) transfer his p4 oem system to the haf, he was truely impressed not only by the size but its design. he's a happy camper, I will try to get him to join ocn and the haf club. I definitely miss her







especially since my new build is just full of hardware issues/failures










There should be a special part of this club for people like me and you.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Look at the link above, you can blast canned air through it in the reverse direction of the fan flow.

There's these grills, since they're metal they catch a lot of crud before it gets into your case: http://www.mnpctech.com/120mm_Alumin...an_Grills.html

Frozen cpu has these: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...ml?id=9qC2j3Yo
I'm pretty sure they come in 120 too. If not check sidewindercomputers.com, they have these and a few other items like it: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/12filfanguar.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@Marauder... you can get these filters (Door/front Intake/ and Underside filter kit) from performance-pcs.com I don't know how the others stack up but these work awesome. $40 and they're low magnetic so they won't throw interference into your system.









Since pictures are worth a thousand words.









Door









Front intake









@ztmike...










Not shown is the underside filter but if you guys want to see that I'll get some pics tomorrow.









Oh and mike that is a 230x200mm fan. If you look closeley at the bottom of that last pic you can see the silver of the fan screw peeking out from under the filter. Unscrew 4 and rotate the fan either direction until it slides slim side out. It's not perfectly round. They go back in the same way they come out.









~Ceadder










Thanks guys for the quick reply, but the compressed air backwards may work, but might not be that simple. I don't know if any of you followed my build last fall, or check out my setup, i am running a pair of MCP stacks in series, and I have it pulling IN form the top. I know in general that's a NO to do that, BUT, in my case it is sitting right under a window AC unit so it works very well.

I will try it and see how it goes. Also, have you seen any 240 or 280 filters, so I can cover the entire top at once in one sheet to limit flow issues?


----------



## Ceadderman

Best you can do I think is at performance...

They have all kinds of DEMCiflex filters. Not just the customized 932/922 kits.

Though the 932 kit does have an optional top filter for $23 more I believe. I didn't get it cause I run exhaust at the top so it didn't make sense to splurge on something I didn't need. As it is these GPU filters while not bad have a hard time holding onto the supplied reverse pole magnets they come with.









I'm making a point of not bumping into my Tower right now so the one I am running won't fall into the floor fan.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Thanks guys for the quick reply, but the compressed air backwards may work, but might not be that simple. I don't know if any of you followed my build last fall, or check out my setup, i am running a pair of MCP stacks in series, and I have it pulling IN form the top. I know in general that's a NO to do that, BUT, in my case it is sitting right under a window AC unit so it works very well.

I will try it and see how it goes. Also, have you seen any 240 or 280 filters, so I can cover the entire top at once in one sheet to limit flow issues?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


and I have it pulling IN form the top. I know in general that's a NO to do that, BUT, in my case it is sitting right under a window AC unit so it works very well.


Who told you pulling cold air in from the top was a bad idea lol.
I got 3c cooler temps with my top fans as an intake instead of exhaust.


----------



## snoball

When does the HAF X hit stores? This wait is killing me. I want to see some prices for it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-225-_-Product

It's out as of today I guess. Wasn't up yesterday.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


When does the HAF X hit stores? This wait is killing me. I want to see some prices for it.


It's already hit.Google Shopping for HAF X


----------



## trentiles

Does anyone sell a window side panel for the 922?


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trentiles* 
Does anyone sell a window side panel for the 922?

Your first port of call should be the CoolerMaster Store. They've got most replacement and mods for all their cases some stuff is pretty neato.


----------



## trentiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
Your first port of call should be the CoolerMaster Store. They've got most replacement and mods for all their cases some stuff is pretty neato.

Thanks, too bad it's not in the US though. I wonder why the US CM store doesn't sell any of that stuff.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trentiles*


Does anyone sell a window side panel for the 922?


They used to sell a side panel listing the 922 but dropped it because of one minor thing. It is actually the optional CM Storm Sniper side window panel and the only issue is the screw holes at the back don't line up on the 922. It does fit as the Sniper and 922 use the same size panels just different bolt positions. Triggs75 has that very window panel on his 922 and talked about it in this thread long ago - you can see the panel in his build log <HERE>

I've checked on the CM Store pages and can't find the window panel for the Sniper anymore. If you contact Coolermaster, you might be able to find out if the CM Storm Sniper window panel is still an available option - just not listed on the page.

Hope this helps


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
They used to sell a side panel listing the 922 but dropped it because of one minor thing. It is actually the optional CM Storm Sniper side window panel and the only issue is the screw holes at the back don't line up on the 922. It does fit as the Sniper and 922 use the same size panels just different bolt positions. Triggs75 has that very window panel on his 922 and talked about it in this thread long ago - you can see the panel in his build log <HERE>

I've checked on the CM Store pages and can't find the window panel for the Sniper anymore. If you contact Coolermaster, you might be able to find out if the CM Storm Sniper window panel is still an available option - just not listed on the page.

Hope this helps









The actual window side panel for the 922 is almost exactly the same as the non windowed. It has window where the mesh is.

It looks just like this:
Link to window case on newegg


----------



## h220wnzj00

Joining this club very soon! Case comes tomorrow. Will post pics when I'm done


----------



## DeathAvenger

I have a question for you guys, been thinking of getting the side window panel from CM for my HAF 932, but I've been wondering whether or not it would affect my GPU's temperatures since I figure that my 230mm fan I have on my current side panel is probably helping with cooling.


----------



## Yogi

Set up an intake on the bottom and maybe 1 or 2 on the HDD rack


----------



## Tk7331

I have a HAF 932







I would like to get in on this...

Please.


----------



## Ceadderman

This...

I added 1 more of my Yate Loon LEDs' to the bottom. It's on a first name basis with my PSU.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Set up an intake on the bottom and maybe 1 or 2 on the HDD rack


----------



## h220wnzj00

Anyone know the cfm rating of the 140mm rear exhaust fan on the 932? Wondering if one of my Scythe S-Flex F's would be better. Thanks!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00* 
Anyone know the cfm rating of the 140mm rear exhaust fan on the 932? Wondering if one of my Scythe S-Flex F's would be better. Thanks!

CM usa:

Cooling System Front: 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA

Side: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)

Top: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)

*Rear: 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60 CFM, 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1), 35,000 hours life expectancy*


----------



## Ceadderman

LOL My Yate Loon 140 absolutely CRUSHES the stock fan's stats.









Thanks for putting me onto them werm.









I'm considering gutting the stocker and making a shroud out of it to put between the YL and the case to boost the exhaust efficiency.

Man I'm seriously loving my new board and system. Will be putting the H50 to work, soon as I lapp it and the CPU. Gonna start on the cooler tomorrow and then follow up with my 955. This 932 really sets it off though. It's just too bad that CM wasn't forward thinking about what us Modders wanted. At least they allowed us room to maneuver. Some case manufactures don't even do that.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


CM usa:

Cooling System Front: 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA

Side: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)

Top: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)

*Rear: 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60 CFM, 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1), 35,000 hours life expectancy*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
LOL My Yate Loon 140 absolutely CRUSHES the stock fan's stats.









Thanks for putting me onto them werm.









I'm considering gutting the stocker and making a shroud out of it to put between the YL and the case to boost the exhaust efficiency.

~Ceadder









which speed? L, or M, or H ? I have the M 140 led, pushes 62cfm, a bit weaker than the 120mm M (70 cfm).


----------



## h220wnzj00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


CM usa:

Cooling System Front: 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA

Side: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)

Top: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)

*Rear: 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60 CFM, 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1), 35,000 hours life expectancy*


Very nice thanks. I totally missed that :X


----------



## jj22

Just got mine today! I also have an NZXT LEXA which is a really great looking case. I just wanted something larger for future upgrades and with easier cable management. Plus the case is BA. My new build is gonna be mostly used for my sniping skills







and to run multiple virtual machines on.


----------



## Ceadderman

H speeds, 1 and all. From my 140 to the three 120s'.









You should have heard it before my MoBo quieted them down. One thing that I didn't know is that supposedly they are not supposed to mount horizontally. Something to do with their bearings. As cheap as they are though I still mounted them so.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


which speed? L, or M, or H ? I have the M 140 led, pushes 62cfm, a bit weaker than the 120mm M (70 cfm).


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tk7331*


I have a HAF 932







I would like to get in on this...

Please.


Welcome mate. Also added *gerker* who asked by email.

Now for all you long term members (and new I guess). Heres some very interesting stats for this club. Check it out!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

haha fob.
Here is the famous beast, doesn't look as good as when FalloutBoy had it though


----------



## heyitsryan

Just got the 922 this week. still customizing the fan layout but I will take some pics soon. I use an H50 cooler and my cpu temps dropped an average of 10 degrees in this case! Very awesome airflow.


----------



## teddeism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heyitsryan* 
Just got the 922 this week. still customizing the fan layout but I will take some pics soon. I use an H50 cooler and my cpu temps dropped an average of 10 degrees in this case! Very awesome airflow.

I also bought the H50, but haven't installed it yet. Need to learn how to overclock now.

Also, I plan on painting my case before installing it. Will post pictures up soon. =]


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Welcome mate. Also added *gerker* who asked by email.

Now for all you long term members (and new I guess). Heres some very interesting stats for this club. Check it out!

I had a feeling I was up there.









Only behind the original creator, the new owner, Paraleyes the original modder, tank, wermad, and Ceadderman. Not bad.


----------



## Winrahr

just ordered my haf x today







can't wait


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icejon*


The actual window side panel for the 922 is almost exactly the same as the non windowed. It has window where the mesh is.

It looks just like this:
Link to window case on newegg


True there was a model of the 922 that came with a side window panel but when I got mine it was never available in NA. I have never seen CM offer the 922 specific side window panel separately on their CMStore. It would be nice if CM was a little more consistent in the "Parts" offerings they provided on the store for case options. If a case had two different door options, it would be nice to see both as a separate offering on the site for those who want to switch it out. It probably comes down to a consumer demand and product distribution issue where it just isn't cost effective to offer all the bits.


----------



## Ceadderman

488+1...

I knew that I was probably up there but







, that's alot of posting in one thread. Even for me.

Maybe I should take a break?







.

j/k









I still have a lot more input on my system, so hope you guys can put up with me.









Still getting the kinks worked out of my change over for the moment. I'm getting all the important stuff out of my XP drive so I can re-format it (with partitions this time) and get Win7 put on it. I liked my XP but I'm ready for updatable 64-bit and 8 Gigs of RAM.









~Ceadder


----------



## ztmike

I have a question, how do you guys hook up 4 120mm fans on the door on the HAF 932? I ask because I thought you use a 4 pin power connector from the PSU..but I don't even think my Corsair 750watt has that many connections..as I plan to update to 4 120mm fans on the door and I believe for the top their 120mm x2 ..that's x6 power connectors for just fans..

Or is there a all-in-1 connection to just use 1 power connector for the 4 fans and 2 fans at top?

Thanks for any help.

Edit: The fan I picked out for the door are these 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200021

How would I hook 4 of these up? The cable coming out of the fan in the picture looks small? And I don't plan on using the controller for RPM, as it would take alot of space up for 4 fans..


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes it does. Look at the connectors with the little grip locs on them and daisy them 2 and 2 they'll all get power from one lead(you could do 4 separately if you like even)




























Hope this helped...

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


I have a question, how do you guys hook up 4 120mm fans on the door on the HAF 932? I ask because I thought you use a 4 pin power connector from the PSU..but I don't even think my Corsair 750watt has that many connections..as I plan to update to 4 120mm fans on the door and I believe for the top their 120mm x2 ..that's x6 power connectors for just fans..

Or is there a all-in-1 connection to just use 1 power connector for the 4 fans and 2 fans at top?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ztmike

Would I have to use the fan controller then? From this picture
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...m%20Case%20Fan

It seems I would have to, to hook up to the 4pin for power?


----------



## Ceadderman

If you don't have them yet, then there are 2 ways to go about this.

One is an expensive fan controller(not entirely wrong depending on other issues) or you can get 4 pin Molex adapters (your fans *may* already include them) They look like this...










In any case, adding four 120s' is not as hard as you might think.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
Would I have to use the fan controller then? From this picture
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...m%20Case%20Fan

It seems I would have to, to hook up to the 4pin for power?


----------



## blue-cat

I'm just wondering whether it would be possible to connect the 4 fans wires together and have them all going into one 3 pin to make the connection neater and easier.

Would this effect the performance. I can never remember about voltages in series and parallel from physics in school.


----------



## Doomas

Another user of HAF 932 ,
My specks â€"
. i7 930
P6TD Deluxe
6Gb OCZ 1800Mhz RAM
1 TB WD SATA3 HDD
2 x 80Gb INTEL SSD in RAID 0
SAPPHIRE 5850 TOXIC 2Gb
SATA3 controller card
1000W PSU
Custom water cooling.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doomas* 
Another user of HAF 932 ,
My specks â€"
. i7 930
P6TD Deluxe
6Gb OCZ 1800Mhz RAM
1 TB WD SATA3 HDD
2 x 80Gb INTEL SSD in RAID 0
SAPPHIRE 5850 TOXIC 2Gb
SATA3 controller card
1000W PSU
Custom water cooling.

Beautiful front drive setup








btw, go to the user cp (control panel), on the left, click "edit system", fill out your system specs and it will auto sig your rig on your posts, fyi


----------



## Hellfighter

Is the HAF X going to be included in the club?


----------



## Rai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Is the HAF X going to be included in the club?

yup, I believe it is as its part of the High Air Flow range


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes it IS possible. But it's dependant on the MoBo, the PSU or the FC as to the complexity of the setup.

If you're trying to jump to the MoBo (like mine is mostly set up) you have to remember you can only daisy up to 3 or 4 fans. I only do 2. I actually think that 3 is pushing the limits of what the MoBo will tolerate.

PSU is only limited by the amount of connections available so it's as near to perfect as you can get. However that requires better cable management skills. If you're a plug it in and forget it kind of person, PSU powered probably isn't for you.

FCs' are hindered only by the amount of wattage per connection and the amount of connections it has. If you want more than 3 fans per connection (give or take depending on the Controller and the wattage needs of the fans) then I suggest going straight PSU.

High end MoBos' such as the Crosshair IV should be able to control the fans based on applied temp settings in the BIOS. So this is how I went. I planned to get a FC and still might, but it's not as critical as I once thought it was.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
I'm just wondering whether it would be possible to connect the 4 fans wires together and have them all going into one 3 pin to make the connection neater and easier.

Would this effect the performance. I can never remember about voltages in series and parallel from physics in school.


----------



## h220wnzj00

A couple pics of my system. I can't believe this case is this silent. I can hear my hard drive again!!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia




----------



## Ceadderman

Okay you all axxd fer it.
















YouTube- One step at a time is always a good plan...

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Fixed


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah? Just you wait til Monday. The Cooler gloves will be off.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yeah? Just you wait til Monday. The Cooler gloves will be off.







lol

~Ceadder

















I didn't ask for a competition lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*









I didn't ask for a competition lol.


----------



## Krazee

I order mine yesterday, it was shipped today. First thing I go is paint it all black


----------



## WoodyHD

How'd you manage to paint the "HAF" part?


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WoodyHD* 
How'd you manage to paint the "HAF" part?

some people draw round it and make a stencil for later.

messing around with sketchup again last night. white and orange interior black exterior. it sounds a little insane but i think it might just work.


----------



## RoninIX

Whew finally finished...btw, can anyone tell me what the hell the 2 pin wire off the top of the io panel is for???


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoninIX*


Whew finally finished...btw, can anyone tell me what the hell the 2 pin wire off the top of the io panel is for???



Wow, really nice paint job. Those HSF's are totally killing the mojo though!


----------



## RoninIX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Wow, really nice paint job. Those HSF's are totally killing the mojo though!


Thanks. Not sure what Noctua was thinking when they made them...beige and brown, really? I'll probably be lazy and just replace them with something else. Though I think they would look good in the same metallic blue.


----------



## blue-cat

just give them a lick of paint roninIX, gonna do the same when I get home.


----------



## Darco19

new haf 922 owner +first time with cable management


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darco19*


new haf 922 owner +first time with cable management



















Not a bad job for a first timer. my suggestion would be to make sure everything fine with your build first. Then when you have time, go back and take advantage of all the cable management features our great case has. Good luck my friend


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoninIX*


can anyone tell me what the hell the 2 pin wire off the top of the io panel is for???


There should be 4, 2 pin wires.
power led
hdd led
power switch
reset switch.


----------



## RoninIX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


There should be 4, 2 pin wires.
power led
hdd led
power switch
reset switch.


Those are accounted for and plugged in, this little guy is different. You can see him hanging lose in my first picture. Black, Red, 2 pins, and no label.


----------



## Ceadderman

Only other two pin I can think of should be obvious, but I doubt the Piezo is what you're referring to.









Those are the only 2 pins in the I/O panel I'm afraid.









Only wish I could see it but I'm on the netbook( 2 Gb of RAM) so the pics won't get any bigger than the initial even when I hover.

I would go to the desktop system, but it's down for upgrades and the lapping of my 955 BE which is halfway done at the moment I'm afraid.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoninIX*


Those are accounted for and plugged in, this little guy is different. You can see him hanging lose in my first picture. Black, Red, 2 pins, and no label.


----------



## digitally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoninIX*


Whew finally finished...btw, can anyone tell me what the hell the 2 pin wire off the top of the io panel is for???


LED on/off switch? the 200mm red(led) fan that came stock had 2 connectors.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoninIX* 
Those are accounted for and plugged in, this little guy is different. You can see him hanging lose in my first picture. Black, Red, 2 pins, and no label.

Hmm take off the I/O panel and trace it to find out. Its only 3 screws under the rubber mat to take it off. The only thing I could think of is that CM started adding a speaker to the case. Mine didnt have anything but the 2 USBs, Firewire, Esata and the power and hdd lights/switches.


----------



## wetfit9

Ordered my HAF X last night for $169.99, ordered my 480SC(x2 for SLI) today from Evga. They are the only place that sell them with the back plate and high flow exhaust. Moving my 5870's, one to my sons and other to my daughters computer. I will update pictures and bios when I get it finish next week.


----------



## Legacy8500

Hey OP I am on the list but not highlighted here's my pic, I know it's ****ty will get some better pics


----------



## ztmike

What size fan do you use for the bottom part of the case down by the PSU? 120mm?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


What size fan do you use for the bottom part of the case down by the PSU? 120mm?


Yes, 120mm.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wetfit9* 
Ordered my HAF X last night for $169.99, ordered my 480SC(x2 for SLI) today from Evga. They are the only place that sell them with the back plate and high flow exhaust. Moving my 5870's, one to my sons and other to my daughters computer. I will update pictures and bios when I get it finish next week.

May I know where you found the HAF X for $169.99?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup

























YouTube- My HAF 932...

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
What size fan do you use for the bottom part of the case down by the PSU? 120mm?


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


May I know where you found the HAF X for $169.99?


hi I found it here, but it has already went back up to 199.99. 
http://www.ewiz.com/


----------



## Icejon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


hi I found it here, but it has already went back up to 199.99. 
http://www.ewiz.com/


Did you also use the $15 off coupon for HAF X. I think they are running a sale and I noticed on their page.

Quote:



15% off w/ code SUMMERTIME(max of $15), ends 6/20


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icejon* 
Did you also use the $15 off coupon for HAF X. I think they are running a sale and I noticed on their page.

No I didn't use the coupon. It was not there last night. But there today.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wetfit9* 
hi I found it here, but it has already went back up to 199.99.
http://www.ewiz.com/

You guys do know you can buy it at Ebay for much less than that around 139.99 with Free Shipping (Standard Flat Rate Shipping)
example

And yes you have warranty since its TigerDirect the seller

----

Sorry for intruding at this thread LOL
But I will be buying a HAF 932 hopefully next month


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
You guys do know you can buy it at Ebay for much less than that around 139.99 with Free Shipping (Standard Flat Rate Shipping)
example

And yes you have warranty since its TigerDirect the seller

----

Sorry for intruding at this thread LOL
But I will be buying a HAF 932 hopefully next month

thats a 932 though, they were talking about the x


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Winrahr* 
thats a 932 though, they were talking about the x

oh woops lol sorryyyyyy


----------



## quentin

Black edition is available.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119230


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

hi my name is marcel i am 16 and dis iis my case


----------



## Ceadderman

Welcome Marcel. If you take a few moments to update your system @ User CP up top(next link "Add System" to the Left) it would be easier for people to admire your system no matter which topic you're discussing.

Cool setup by the by.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarceL-PlayeR*


hi my name is marcel i am 16 and dis iis my case


----------



## kromar

anyone has a 3d model of a HAF 932 which he can share?


----------



## Fantasysage

Lets crap open the X club!

Just finished my build.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Lets crap open the X club!

Just finished my build.


uhh shiny







give more pictures









is there enough room to install a 360+240 rad?


----------



## BUGZ

Hi guys, im a new member, just signed in and already need advices from you, HAF932 experts! here are my few questions, if you can kindly help me!

I currently have the case: Cooler master CM Storm Scout that i will change for the HAF 932... The store who sold me the Scout will trade it for the HAF932 + extra $$$ ofc! I should have my HAF932 middle of this coming week!

So, the questions:

My CPU cooler is the Corsair H50 water series, I want to make push/pull setup...

1- What fans you recommend for the H50, i'll buy 2 new ones. Do you recommend setting it as Intake like Corsair recommend or as Exhaust like i've seen many ppl saying in forums... ???

2- Where is it better to place it? Back of the case where the original exhaust fan is? I've seen some ppl putting it on one top fan (with dual top fans)...

3- Should i be adding any other fans in my setup or what comes with the HAF932 is enough to get a good Airflow?

finaly, here is my current hardware setup in my Scout case:

Board: Asus P6T (not deluxe)
CPU: Intel i7-930
Cooler: H50 water
Memory: Kingston ValueRam Triple channel 1333, 6 Gb
Video: Asus radeon EAH5770
HD: Western Digital Black edition 1Tb
Audio: SB x-fi Extreme audio

A big Thank You for your replies to come!

A newcomer...
BUGZ (Eric)


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


uhh shiny







give more pictures









is there enough room to install a 360+240 rad?


Not sure about water cooling.

I should have taken more build photos, But I rolled out of bed today and hit the floor building, so I jsut wanted to finish the case and get some food!



















When I clear out my room from the fallout, I will take some pics of my desk.

I am kinda disappointed that the side window came scratched. I will have to send CM an email, but I trust they will sort it out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do yourself a favor and add your system to your User CP up top...

I'm not yet running the Pusher/Puller in







YouTube- My HAF 932..., but I have all the parts except for the Pusher/Shroud screws. Soon as I get those I'll be mounting a gutted fan(the Corsair one will do) as a shroud and another Yate Loon High Speed Silent to my system. Looks like they'll just BARELY mount between my optical drive and the cooler since together they are 50mm thick and I have two more fan silencers for sealing them. Gonna be snug that's for sure.

Also mine is set up in exhaust. Before getting my Yate Loons I had average temps in the 50s'. Added my Yate Loons and got down to the mid 40s'. Added 1 H50 in exhaust using the already in place Yate Loon and my temps dropped around another 10c give or take. Currently running 35-36c at best. I expect to see another couple degrees shaved off once I install the Pusher.

Now mind you I lapped both CPU and H50 applied my own paste instead of using the stock TIM and I've got an 88cfm fan set as my H50 exhaust. I'm going to add another one also. You'll see what I have in the bottom of my 932.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
Hi guys, im a new member, just signed in and already need advices from you, HAF932 experts! here are my few questions, if you can kindly help me!

I currently have the case: Cooler master CM Storm Scout that i will change for the HAF 932... The store who sold me the Scout will trade it for the HAF932 + extra $$$ ofc! I should have my HAF932 middle of this coming week!

So, the questions:

My CPU cooler is the Corsair H50 water series, I want to make push/pull setup...

1- What fans you recommend for the H50, i'll buy 2 new ones. Do you recommend setting it as Intake like Corsair recommend or as Exhaust like i've seen many ppl saying in forums... ???

2- Where is it better to place it? Back of the case where the original exhaust fan is? I've seen some ppl putting it on one top fan (with dual top fans)...

3- Should i be adding any other fans in my setup or what comes with the HAF932 is enough to get a good Airflow?

finaly, here is my current hardware setup in my Scout case:

Board: Asus P6T (not deluxe)
CPU: Intel i7-930
Cooler: H50 water
Memory: Kingston ValueRam Triple channel 1333, 6 Gb
Video: Asus radeon EAH5770
HD: Western Digital Black edition 1Tb
Audio: SB x-fi Extreme audio

A big Thank You for your replies to come!

A newcomer...
BUGZ (Eric)


----------



## BUGZ

Thx for the reply! My signature just got updated with basic infos for now !

nice setup you have ! Cant wait to get my HAF 932 to finalize everything and do some benchmarks...


----------



## xquisit

Well, the person I built a computer for just gave me their BRAND NEW HAF932 for free :O (He is now using a 800D)

I will take my hardware out of the Storm Scout, and will be using the HAF 932.

Shame.. I want to powder coat the inside black, and splash some UV reflective paint on there. I just don't have the tools to remove rivets, and the knowledge to do so. I'm sure there plenty of guides, and I can research. I guess it's the perfect time to buy tools, because Father's Day is tomorrow.

Any suggestions?

I could go with a black/white theme. Interior will be white, and I could splash three different fluorescent paints. I guess I would need to sand, primer, and coat + add the UV paint.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ceadderman

Whoa! Hold it right there buster...
















You only need to scuff(not sand, big difference







) and primer if the interior is shagged. If the interior has limited amount of scratching(it's hard to scratch powder coating) then I wouldn't do a thing to it if you plan on powder coating it.

Just get a bunch of prices and pick the shop that you're most comfortable using. Nothing like that foul smelling hair raising spine tingling vibe that a scheister throws off. You'll know it when you get it.









Then it's up to you to pick a color for your case and make sure their quote includes 2 colors or not and what they would charge for 2 colors if not.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Well, the person I built a computer for just gave me their BRAND NEW HAF932 for free :O (He is now using a 800D)

I will take my hardware out of the Storm Scout, and will be using the HAF 932.

Shame.. I want to powder coat the inside black, and splash some UV reflective paint on there. I just don't have the tools to remove rivets, and the knowledge to do so. I'm sure there plenty of guides, and I can research. I guess it's the perfect time to buy tools, because Father's Day is tomorrow.

Any suggestions?

I could go with a black/white theme. Interior will be white, and I could splash three different fluorescent paints. I guess I would need to sand, primer, and coat + add the UV paint.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xquisit

Great.. now I have a problem. My HAF932 has no side panels... Any suggestions?

*his wife through out the side panels*

I wouldn't mind getting glass (plexi?) and tinting it for both sides.. just wonder where I can take it..and how they would mount it for me.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Great.. now I have a problem. My HAF932 has no side panels... Any suggestions?

*his wife through out the side panels*

I wouldn't mind getting glass (plexi?) and tinting it for both sides.. just wonder where I can take it..and how they would mount it for me.


hahaha messed up... hey give me the "Storm Scout" I'll take it from you








I"m not joking

But yeah plexi would be awesome side panels


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Great.. now I have a problem. My HAF932 has no side panels... Any suggestions?

*his wife through out the side panels*

I wouldn't mind getting glass (plexi?) and tinting it for both sides.. just wonder where I can take it..and how they would mount it for me.

Ask FEAR about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 









Build Log

or try the CM store.

Which riveter should I get? $5 or $10


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hahaha messed up... hey give me the "Storm Scout" I'll take it from you








I"m not joking

But yeah plexi would be awesome side panels

I would hook you up, but I paid $40 for this thing brand new :O What a steal right? I say if you need a new case..do what I did.. Shop during Black Friday/Cyber Monday (Neweeg).

I feel like my lil' bro needs to upgrade his five year old E-Machine. Or else it would be in the freebies, believe me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Ask FEAR about it.

Build Log

or try the CM store.


I've seen that good looking HAF around. Thanks for the advice/tip/guidance.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

go to lowes, they can cut you plexi then just sand it smooth. thats what i plan to do until the new darn black series side panel comes out. I sold my stock side panel with CM R4's on it to a friend for a project case so i'm short 1 panel right now. CM said about a month before the new ones come out


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
go to lowes, they can cut you plexi then just sand it smooth

That sounds great, but how will I attach it to the case?

Forgive me, for lacking creativity at the moment.. I'm just really stuck on how to get the glass on in a way I can remove the side-panel to add/remove hardware.


----------



## Ceadderman

1st off bumping just cause that Plexi Job is Epic and cause a few thumb screws could make things even more Epic.









2nd off Yog, go with the Home Depot one. Harbor Freight tools are what you "pay for" quality-wise if you catch my drift.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Ask FEAR about it.

Build Log

or try the CM store.

Which riveter should I get? $5 or $10


----------



## hombredelassrtas

i am looking, if i can get the right thickness on plexi (lowes has many types) it can snap in the back side in that groove its just the front. may have to do like that guy and use screws. you can use self tapping, or more creative, jb weld a nut onto the case and just use a bolt. all else fails . . .double sided velcro


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


2nd off Yog, go with the Home Depot one. Harbor Freight tools are what you "pay for" quality-wise if you catch my drift.









~Ceadder










I figured it should last for atleast 50 rivets that I would need







. Who knows I might actually need it later. Saves me a trip, getting the paint at HD too.

Anyone know of cheaper black rivets (need 50ish) with shipping, if no ordering these.


----------



## Ceadderman

What's the buy it now price and how much is shipping cause $7 for 50 rivs is pretty damn good.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I figured it should last for atleast 50 rivets that I would need







. Who knows I might actually need it later. Saves me a trip, getting the paint at HD too.

Anyone know of cheaper black rivets (need 50ish) with shipping, if no ordering these.


----------



## whood886

just bought my haf 932 black. i cant wait to get it the only thing is i haven't got all my parts yet haha but i order the case today


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


i am looking, if i can get the right thickness on plexi (lowes has many types) it can snap in the back side in that groove its just the front. may have to do like that guy and use screws. you can use self tapping, or more creative, jb weld a nut onto the case and just use a bolt. all else fails . . .double sided velcro


If you find out what kind of plexi to buy, please let me know.

I'm not sure how to get them on both sides, and have them stay there. It seems like double-sided Velcro is the most "mod-friendly" mod I can do.


----------



## MIH

I would recommend 3M Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010 for mounting acrylic windows...guides can be found at the mnpctech website.

I've used it myself for bits and pieces on my case so far and unless i can come up with something even more brilliant will be using it to mount plexi windows to my case.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


If you find out what kind of plexi to buy, please let me know.

I'm not sure how to get them on both sides, and have them stay there. It seems like double-sided Velcro is the most "mod-friendly" mod I can do.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What's the buy it now price and how much is shipping cause $7 for 50 rivs is pretty damn good.









~Ceadder










$2 shipping so $9 shipped. They have 250 for $26 shipped.
They have 100 for $8.29 shipped, but they aren't listed anymore :/


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


I would recommend 3M Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010 for mounting acrylic windows...guides can be found at the mnpctech website.

I've used it myself for bits and pieces on my case so far and unless i can come up with something even more brilliant will be using it to mount plexi windows to my case.











This sounds great. Thanks for the tip!

So what do you guys think... How can I get a nice pearl white look to my interior?

Also what's a cheap alternative to UV reactive paint? Does Fluorescent paint at hardware stores do the trick? I want to have a splash effect of colors over the white (or I could go the easy route and powdercoat under the UV paint).


----------



## Ceadderman

lol That's all well and good but the gent is sans steel. The lady of the other man's house pitched the doors (she's not very environmentally conscious it would seem) and now this poor guy is looking to convert plexi to a full door.

If he uses double sided 3M tape to apply the plexi then he should do this...










~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
I would recommend 3M Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010 for mounting acrylic windows...guides can be found at the mnpctech website.

I've used it myself for bits and pieces on my case so far and unless i can come up with something even more brilliant will be using it to mount plexi windows to my case.


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
lol That's all well and good but the gent is sans steel. The lady of the other man's house pitched the doors (she's not very environmentally conscious it would seem) and now this poor guy is looking to convert plexi to a full door.

If he uses double sided 3M tape to apply the plexi then he should do this...










~Ceadder









Lol...I'm not saying the tape is the best option...but i do think it would be better to using velcro for both panels.

The great thing about the tape is that even though it sticks things really well...if you do want to take the sides off it does come off without leaving bits of sticky residue everywhere. The best option would be as you said earlier, to use thumb screws after drilling and taping holes where the door would normally sit against...but if you dont want to go that far clear tape, IMHO would be a bit more seemly than velcro.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Lol...I'm not saying the tape is the best option...but i do think it would be better to using velcro for both panels.

The great thing about the tape is that even though it sticks things really well...if you do want to take the sides off it does come off without leaving bits of sticky residue everywhere. The best option would be as you said earlier, to use thumb screws after drilling and taping holes where the door would normally sit against...but if you dont want to go that far clear tape, IMHO would be a bit more seemly than velcro.


If there was a guide to drill (ok, I'm sure I don't need a guide to drill a hole), add a thumbscrew, and tape.. I would do it.. maybe, I just lack knowledge modding things... or just using tools over all... Is there a video out there I can view?

Sorry, =\\


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


If there was a guide to drill (ok, I'm sure I don't need a guide to drill a hole), add a thumbscrew, and tape.. I would do it.. maybe, I just lack knowledge modding things... or just using tools over all... Is there a video out there I can view?

Sorry, =\\


Here is a vid on how to use a tap and die set

http://www.ehow.co.uk/video_4951866_...p-die-set.html

If you look at FEAR's side window mod










Looks like he has used 4 rivets to hold the window in place....if you drill holes in sort of the same places and then use a tap and die set to thread the hole, you could then used screws to hold the window in place, that way it would be easier to get into the case if you had to change anything.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry, it's reliable me again. FEAR used allen head Cap Screws to mount his plexi. The kind with the thumbscrew style heads I believe they are. I apologize, my OCD kicked me in the ass until I posted a correction.









~Ceadder


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Here is a vid on how to use a tap and die set

http://www.ehow.co.uk/video_4951866_...p-die-set.html

If you look at FEAR's side window mod










Thanks for the help, but maybe it's too crazy of a mod.. I mean my understanding from that vid is.. I need a nail/bolt... and a that turning thingy to make the thread on the plexi..so I can place the bolt there? And I use the turning thingy to make the nail -> bolt?

Hmm..

Looks like he has used 4 rivets to hold the window in place....if you drill holes in sort of the same places and then use a tap and die set to thread the hole, you could then used screws to hold the window in place, that way it would be easier to get into the case if you had to change anything.

Hope this helps



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sorry, it's reliable me again. FEAR used allen head Cap Screws to mount his plexi. The kind with the thumbscrew style heads I believe they are. I apologize, my OCD kicked me in the ass until I posted a correction.









~Ceadder











Cap screws? Hmm, I'm so new to "construction/modding."

I wish I could just pay someone..but it probably won't be as rewarding as doing it myself


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Cap screws? Hmm, I'm so new to "construction/modding."

I wish I could just pay someone..but it probably won't be as rewarding as doing it myself










don't worry about it...you can use any screw you like...the screws Fear used just have an hexagonal socket to remove...they sit flatter than thumb screws would but need an allen key or something similar to remove

Have a go yourself, there is nothing that can't be fixed with a little bog and some paint. And as you said, it is so much more rewarding


----------



## hombredelassrtas

yeah 3m double sided is not going to be easy to remove and after you do a few times it will start to loose it stick


----------



## hombredelassrtas

well i just did my super ghetto (but livable) temp plexi side panel. As i said this is temp until the HAF Black edition sides are in stock (CM said a month or so). I sold my stock side to a friend for a project so i've been sideless for a while or else i would have left the stock side on.

All it is is a 19-5/8" x 20" sheet of thin plexi. Lowes cut it for me to my requested size (they will as long as its 90deg cuts). If i did it again i would have said maybe 19-3/4" and 20-1/8" to fill the gaps abit more.

I lined it with black electrical tape. The back side slides into the slot on the case. The front bottom and top i used small pieces of doublesided velcro and it holds perfect.

So as i said, with a slightly larger cut on the plexi it would fit snug and is a viable temp solution for the moment.














































note: the lights are red led bars on top and bottom which for some reason look pink in these pics







Also the inside is actually black


----------



## Ceadderman

I like your shroud. Is that covering a HDD and cooler combo?

~Ceadder


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Its covering the 2x120 Rad. That way it sucks the air in from the bottom and shoots the air out the back hole (removed the bottom PSU cover thing). Keeps only cool air going through the Rad and keeps the hot air out of the system. You can kind of see the Rad in the 1st and 2nd pics

The HDD's are in the 5.25" bays using:



















$5 on newegg.

Or were you talking about the front shroud infront of the big fan? no that is just shroud to direct airflow into the fan better. Results in a more even output (per the hand test, no idea really







)


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


well i just did my super ghetto (but livable) temp plexi side panel. As i said this is temp until the HAF Black edition sides are in stock (CM said a month or so). I sold my stock side to a friend for a project so i've been sideless for a while or else i would have left the stock side on.

All it is is a 19-5/8" x 20" sheet of thin plexi. Lowes cut it for me to my requested size (they will as long as its 90deg cuts). If i did it again i would have said maybe 19-3/4" and 20-1/8" to fill the gaps abit more.

I lined it with black electrical tape. The back side slides into the slot on the case. The front bottom and top i used small pieces of doublesided velcro and it holds perfect.

So as i said, with a slightly larger cut on the plexi it would fit snug and is a viable temp solution for the moment.

note: the lights are red led bars on top and bottom which for some reason look pink in these pics







Also the inside is actually black











+rep

Thanks for the recommendation! What size would you think I need for the back? Since I don't have both my side panels.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

I assume (and you know what they say about assume) that its the same as the front size wise. so 2 sheets at the large size i recommended. I do not guarantee that the large size will fit (should be near perfect if my eye is right) but the size i cut it to is a hair small so there are slight gaps.

At lowes it is $14 for 1 28"x30" sheet of this thickness plexi (no idea what but its prob the only one that size at $14 and most of them down here cut it for you. Home depot down here will not cut it at any location i've been to, only lowes. If you have to end up cutting it yourself you will get this plexi scoring tool. You score the strait line about 30 times (some can do it once and it snaps, i normally do more then needed so it snaps clean and quick) and then you put it on a sharp table edge and snap the plexi.










If you use thicker plexi you can use a jigsaw but i wanted thinner to fit in the slot on the back and also it is cheap. This thin plexi will just crack and shatter unless you have some very fine table jig saw setup


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
I assume (and you know what they say about assume) that its the same as the front size wise. so 2 sheets at the large size i recommended. I do not guarantee that the large size will fit (should be near perfect if my eye is right) but the size i cut it to is a hair small so there are slight gaps.

At lowes it is $14 for 1 28"x30" sheet of this thickness plexi (no idea what but its prob the only one that size at $14 and most of them down here cut it for you. Home depot down here will not cut it at any location i've been to, only lowes. If you have to end up cutting it yourself you will get this plexi scoring tool. You score the strait line about 30 times (some can do it once and it snaps, i normally do more then needed so it snaps clean and quick) and then you put it on a sharp table edge and snap the plexi.










If you use thicker plexi you can use a jigsaw but i wanted thinner to fit in the slot on the back and also it is cheap. This thin plexi will just crack and shatter unless you have some very fine table jig saw setup


+rep

I really appreciate you taking time to help me out.

I would hope they cut it @ Burbank Empire Center Lowe's. I figured I could use Velcro to hold the plexi up & hope I can use the same size for each side panel.


----------



## massy086

better pic,s you can really see the green
















IMG]http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af175/massy086/SAM_0253.jpg?t=1277082200[/IMG]
IMG]http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af175/massy086/SAM_0256.jpg?t=1277082235[/IMG]


----------



## massy086

better pic,s you can really see the green








IMG]http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af175/massy086/SAM_0252.jpg?t=1277082173[/IMG]


----------



## massy086

better pic,s you can really see the green









http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1277082173

http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1277082535


----------



## ninjaburrito

you know what i regret alot
not buying a modular PSU
that is like needed for a haf 922/932 because of its features


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito* 
you know what i regret alot
not buying a modular PSU
that is like needed for a haf 922/932 because of its features

At least you have two side-panels...

Oh well.. I guess I can't be mad at a free 932 that's brand new


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito* 
you know what i regret alot
not buying a modular PSU
that is like needed for a haf 922/932 because of its features

it is not like needed, it is needed


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup yup, and I don't suggest a bargain PSU either as cable management goes out the window when it's mounted at the bottom of one of these suckers.









I'm sure glad I got my Corsair PSU to replace my freebie PSU. I have so much leeway now it's downright scary.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


it is not like needed, it is needed


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yup yup, and I don't suggest a bargain PSU either as cable management goes out the window when it's mounted at the bottom of one of these suckers.









I'm sure glad I got my Corsair PSU to replace my freebie PSU. I have so much leeway now it's downright scary.









~Ceadder









So you recommend the PSU to be mounted on the top of the 932 if it's not modular..or any PSU would be best at the top for cable management?

I'm sure this has been asked.. But I am now willing to learn how to remove Rivets so I can disassemble my case to paint it. Any guides out there? <Flame-suite-activated>

I live in LA, and I have Home Depot/Lowe's to purchase products. I would not like to be ordering online =\\


----------



## vallu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito* 
you know what i regret alot
not buying a modular PSU
that is like needed for a haf 922/932 because of its features

I completely agree, my side panel is about to bust from all the extra cables i don't use. I might move to a HX750 later on.


----------



## Ceadderman

No no, just saying that unless it's mounted in the top of the Case it's extremely hard to cable manage both the MoBo power connections. My OCZ PSU was not a bad PSU, it just had its limitations in that the main loom is too short. Another 4-6 inches would have been perfect.

Now my Corsair on the other hand came with enough to mount it fan up or down. I mounted it down this time because I have a filter on my GPU and it's magnetic. Only it's slightly weak and I'd rather not take the chance of it falling into my PSU. That would be really really REALLY bad.









Okay now if you go to the front of the thread, you'll find a bunch of links and I believe there is a link that will show you pictorially how to accomplish the task.

You could also try Nevergive7 on YouTube. He generally has some good vids. I think that he even esplodes a 932 and primes and paints it. However I will say for the record that NO priming is needed for the 932. You need self etching primer for the 922 since it's bare metal. But the 932 has powder coating and therefore is already primed. A scotchbrite pad or other suitable grit paper will scuff it up for you without taking it down to metal and then you paper and tape the parts you want to leave untouched by the new paint. Soon as I get some time I'm going to put the finishing touches on my tutorial for those of us that don't wish to drill out rivets. I just need to find it first as I'm going through an OS change with a new HDD.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
So you recommend the PSU to be mounted on the top of the 932 if it's not modular..or any PSU would be best at the top for cable management?

I'm sure this has been asked.. But I am now willing to learn how to remove Rivets so I can disassemble my case to paint it. Any guides out there? <Flame-suite-activated>

I live in LA, and I have Home Depot/Lowe's to purchase products. I would not like to be ordering online =\\


----------



## Yogi

Video on drilling out rivets







YouTube- Coolermaster HAF-932 Build Part 3 (Popping Rivets)

Putting case back together

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
If you don't know how to re-rivet, here's a quick tutorial:

You just use a rivet gun. For most cases (at least for my HAF 932) use 1/8" diameter rivets with 1/8" grips. Use aluminum rivets because if you use steel and you want to take the case apart again in the future, you'll have a HARD time de-riveting it.

Rivet guns are real simple to use. ColSanderz and I made armor out of soda cans and riveted them all together last year. It was our first time and it's real easy to catch on to how to do it properly.










A video: YouTube - Home Repair Tips : How to Use a Rivet Gun


----------



## xquisit

+ rep to both of you for being so helpful!

My brother just bought brand new nikon D3000!

Looks like I will be sharing my new build log with the world


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool.

You may want to save some dough and pick up a nice webcam.

If you click "My HAF 932" in my sig it will take you to a Vid of my system. It's my 1st "talkie", so you have to have a little patience with me. In any case the purpose of my telling you this is not to show off my 932, though that most certainly is a good thing too. But the purpose here is I used a MS LifeCam Cinema to film it. It has pretty decent autofocus and can do photos(all my lapping pics







are from it) mic work and fairly long vignettes. I got it locally for $60, but newegg had it for a similar price not too long ago. You can't do better for the money though. GuysfromQueens(YouTube) does a comparison with the logitec cam and imho no contest the Cinema cam whips its ass.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
+ rep to both of you for being so helpful!

My brother just bought brand new nikon D3000!

Looks like I will be sharing my new build log with the world


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
No no, just saying that unless it's mounted in the top of the Case it's extremely hard to cable manage both the MoBo power connections. My OCZ PSU was not a bad PSU, it just had its limitations in that the main loom is too short. Another 4-6 inches would have been perfect.

Now my Corsair on the other hand came with enough to mount it fan up or down. I mounted it down this time because I have a filter on my GPU and it's magnetic. Only it's slightly weak and I'd rather not take the chance of it falling into my PSU. That would be really really REALLY bad.









~Ceadder









Yeah, was gonna say most good psu's can handle the journey to the 24 pin and the 4/8 pin extension lead makes things easier. If you have a non modular psu you can always make it modular. Just buy some connectors, and attack the psu housing with a cutting tool. A short while later you can cut the wires and install the connectors and remove unwanted wires.

If you bought your psu off ebay like I did thers no warranty to worry about so all the more reason.

Edit. Not sure if theres a guide on overclock but this is the one I'm going to follow but using nicer connectors.
http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2007..._modular_psu/1


----------



## Bill Owen

Here is the HAF 922 I did for the Stompfest event.








YouTube- Cooler Master HAF 922 Case Mod Window, Stompfest 2010, www.mnpctech.com


----------



## ZoRzEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*


Here is the HAF 922 I did for the Stompfest event.

YouTube- Cooler Master HAF 922 Case Mod Window, Stompfest 2010, www.mnpctech.com











Holy cow!









Looks fantastic!


----------



## POLICE

Bill Owen amazing work!! congratulate!!!


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*


Here is the HAF 922 I did for the Stompfest event.

YouTube- Cooler Master HAF 922 Case Mod Window, Stompfest 2010, www.mnpctech.com




















































: drool:


----------



## Winrahr

Add me please
Just got mine today


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Winrahr* 
Add me please
Just got mine today









It could be empty. You must open the box to join!


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
It could be empty. You must open the box to join!

















i'll unbox it later then









EDIT: if you look at the first pic you can see the case inside lol









EDIT #2: Here







Can i be added now?


----------



## Jinto

Just wanted to let you guys know I got a response from Cooler Master today regarding the HAF 932 side panel with window (the one that comes with the new "Black Edition")


----------



## ztmike

Will the HAF X side door (the one with the window) fit and screw into the HAF 932 case? I didn't really care for the HAF X door with the small vent opening (less fans) but I like the bigger window.


----------



## Atomix099

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*












NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I must ask... Did you paint the inside? And im guessing with the glare strategically placed on the side window... Its empty?


----------



## ztmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


So you recommend the PSU to be mounted on the top of the 932 if it's not modular..or any PSU would be best at the top for cable management?

I'm sure this has been asked.. But I am now willing to learn how to remove Rivets so I can disassemble my case to paint it. Any guides out there? <Flame-suite-activated>

I live in LA, and I have Home Depot/Lowe's to purchase products. I would not like to be ordering online =\\


1.) Your PSU doesn't have to be mounted at the top for good cable management with the 932..the case has a compartment for cable management behind the motherboard. As long as you get a good power supply (Corsair) that has long cables you should be fine.

2.) Check out page 723 of this thread, I posted pictures of my case right after I painted it, and what I used to do it.

3.) You don't need a rivet tool. Unless you really want to get down and dirty painting everything. (I didn't use one)


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. You CUNNOT be added now. You have an EX and EXs' don't put out.









Oh alright since you went through the hassle of unboxxing I guess we... err ahhh FoB can add you.









@Bill Owen, Mate that is sincerely EPIC, I can only hope that my mod will be HAF as Epic.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*









i'll unbox it later then









EDIT: if you look at the first pic you can see the case inside lol









EDIT #2: Here 







Can i be added now?


----------



## teddeism

Hey Everyone,

I am new to this OCN and I am new to HAF Case Owners. I put my build together but then saw some postings of people spray painting their case and immediately became intrigued. Last weekend I went to Home Depot to buy the supplies and began my project. Thanks to all users of this thread for giving me the ideas and please, feedback is much appreciated.

















Pic of my H50, but I didn't install it yet. I bought it from Fry's and found a better deal online. So I'm waiting for it to come in.








Took apart my computer and this what it looks like naked. I'm sure you all know this though








































Side panels, black.
















Just the first coat of black. 2nd turned out much better.








This was tedious to do.


----------



## teddeism

Okay Part 2.

Completed fans.








Painted the mobo, HD and drive holder white!
































I had better lighting outside. My rig put back together.
































With fans turned on.









Please feedback!


----------



## Atomix099

Not a bad paint job at all... Not sure i really like the white parts though... Mainly because it looks too much like the silver thats already there... But it might stand out better in person..

And for the love of god get that H50 installed ASAP!!! Stocks fans just dont cut it... Esp the INTEL stock fans... The AMDs arent so bad atleast they how some heats pipes


----------



## a2hopper

I recently got a HAF 922 and love it. My 200mm side intake fan should be arriving on Thursday!!!


----------



## blue-cat

@teddelsm (& others)
when your painting fans is there a way of removing the rotating fan part or do you just have to use painting tape and go carefully. buying my orange and white paint from halfords (or other) tomorrow.


----------



## teddeism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
@teddelsm (& others)
when your painting fans is there a way of removing the rotating fan part or do you just have to use painting tape and go carefully. buying my orange and white paint from halfords (or other) tomorrow.

I'm sure there is a way but I'm new to building computer so I don't know. I tried to but if you have to, it seems like you have to put a lot of force so I didn't want to risk breaking it. If you look at my pictures above, I just used tape.


----------



## Robilar

HAF X here.


----------



## teddeism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
HAF X here.

Jealous... I love the case.


----------



## xquisit

Was about to go and buy the two plexi glass sheets, rivet popper, and more... until I found an aquarium for sale on craigslist.

So it might take me a tad longer to show you guys my project in the making


----------



## blue-cat

nice clean case roblar put the other hdd caddys in though, looks a little weird without them.
definately not getting a haf x though, not loving the top and side panel enough.


----------



## nascasho

Been working on the case, loving it for the functionality. It's like a fresh breath of air having side facing HDD cages and a power/reset button (long story).

Plugged everything in to test it it really quick:

























Still got some work to do, may paint it white, been feeling so lazy and don't care for showing off my machine anymore that I may just leave it.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Been working on the case, loving it for the functionality. It's like a fresh breath of air having side facing HDD cages and a power/reset button (long story).

Plugged everything in to test it it really quick:

























Still got some work to do, may paint it white, been feeling so lazy and don't care for showing off my machine anymore that I may just leave it.

that is a nice set up !!.
Good stuff.


----------



## kphehe

Awesome spray paint. I'm hoping to build my system tonight with my HAF 932 so I can post up here.


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
nice clean case roblar put the other hdd caddys in though, looks a little weird without them.
definately not getting a haf x though, not loving the top and side panel enough.

ye im thinking the same have to say happy with the 932 hate the way u can see the drive bay,s on the haf x


----------



## Vlasov_581

i'll join........should rename this club to

*The *OFFICIAL* HAF 942(X)/932/922 Case Owners Club*









my HAF X


----------



## Robilar

Curious why you didn't run your video card power wires to the right through the rubber grommet?

It would look better and likely improve airflow slightly from the side fan.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Curious why you didn't run your video card power wires to the right through the rubber grommet?

It would look better and likely improve airflow slightly from the side fan.

may be i will


----------



## jmcmtank

So they cheaped out on the HDD cage? The prototype cage split to let you have drives as well as a bottom rad. Come to think of it, there is no longer the cutout for the bottom rad-or was I just imagining that?


----------



## Robilar

There is an extended grill in the bottom but no mounting holes for fans. Also, there is no top mount location for a power supply.

The CM 690 II advance had mesh all the way forward (so you could squeeze a 240 rad in front of the power supply by removing the cage). The HAF-X does not.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
@teddelsm (& others)
when your painting fans is there a way of removing the rotating fan part or do you just have to use painting tape and go carefully. buying my orange and white paint from halfords (or other) tomorrow.

Remove the sticker and then underneath should be a c-pin. Remove it and the blades should come off.


----------



## Winrahr

I'm having a problem with my haf x








the hotswap bays are almost impossible to take out and gets stuck at this point








After taking them out
























Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

will this case drop my cpu temps significant? my current case is in my sig


----------



## Ceadderman

Depends on what kind of temps you're looking for, what you're running on your MoBo and your ambient temps. Also how well ventilated that Foxconn case is? I will say for sure that the HAF has better airflow than that case. But it's unwise for anyone to guarantee a significant difference.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah* 
will this case drop my cpu temps significant? my current case is in my sig


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Winrahr* 
Add me please
Just got mine today









Added and congrats. Your the first HAF X owner to be added. Anyone else want in *you must ask*.

We also now have an update to the sig link. Don't forget to change it or add it!

The *OFFICIAL* HAF 932/922/X Case Owners Club

Heres the code.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html"]:ninja:The *OFFICIAL* HAF 932/922/X Case Owners Club:ninja:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## blizzzy

anyone here fitted a 250 multioption EK res in a haf 932 without modding the case? I can't figure out how to mount it on. EVGA Classified board I'm using is sorta wider and GTX480 extends to the very end of the board. a thermochill PA 120.3 mounted on the top of casing isn't helping either ><


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Also how well ventilated that Foxconn case is?


120mm 2000 rpm noiseblocker intake and 120mm 1400 rpm exhaust. also 120mm on my real power for exhaust too.


----------



## teddeism

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Remove the sticker and then underneath should be a c-pin. Remove it and the blades should come off.


lol I wish I knew that before I did all that work. Thanks though!


----------



## Ceadderman

Definitely a significant increase in airflow then. I don't know if that would translate to a significant drop in temps though. Again that depends on what you consider significant. I doubt I could do the HAF series justice if I tried to give a range.

I will say however that they are worth getting. The 932 because of the roominess specifically. It may look huge(kind of big I guess, now that I've had it for 4 months) but I think that some people blow that out of proportion.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah*


120mm 2000 rpm noiseblocker intake and 120mm 1400 rpm exhaust. also 120mm on my real power for exhaust too.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Definitely a significant increase in airflow then. I don't know if that would translate to a significant drop in temps though

im askin, coz when i open my side panel, the cpu temp drops with 3-4 degr C. dunno why, but my mb tepm is riseing when i open it lol hmmm?!? :|


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Please add me to the 922 owners, and congrats to anyone with a HAF X....that case is a BEAST!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well, yeah of course you'll see a temp drop if you pull the door. You let out the warm air.









In this case then, I would have to say yes you should see a significant temp decrease. If 3-4c change with a simple door removal and 2 fans you should see better than that with as many holes as this case has in it and 3x 230mm fans mated with a 140. The 932 has this setup... 2x 230 intake/ 140(back), 230(top) Exhaust. I can't promise the moon, cause for all I know you live on the Equator and your ambient temps are 48c even at night. But I can definitely say you should see better than what you're currently experiencing.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah*


im askin, coz when i open my side panel, the cpu temp drops with 3-4 degr C. dunno why, but my mb tepm is riseing when i open it lol hmmm?!? :|


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I can't promise the moon, cause for all I know you live on the Equator and your ambient temps are 48c even at night.

hehe i dont live in the equator mate lmao







bulgaria is in eastern europe


----------



## Ceadderman

Apologies Mate, I didn't know that BG was Bulgaria.









I know my geography but not all the state codes.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah* 
hehe i dont live in the equator mate lmao







bulgaria is in eastern europe


----------



## Fantasysage

Please add me to the X club!


----------



## Krazee

Whoo my haf 932 came in, already taken apart. Now I need to get all the rivets out and time to sand a little


----------



## whood886

hey i just bought and got my coolermaster haf 932 black, im putting it together right now, i have the coolermaster silent pro 1000 w psu and should i mount it with the fan facing up or with it facing down? im mounting it on the bottom of the case. any help would be awesome


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whood886*


hey i just bought and got my coolermaster haf 932 black, im putting it together right now, i have the coolermaster silent pro 1000 w psu and should i mount it with the fan facing up or with it facing down? im mounting it on the bottom of the case. any help would be awesome


i would go for facing down


----------



## Ceadderman

In either direction is fine. The thing is though you want to be sure that the 4/8 pin connector reaches behind the board and through the farthest opening to the back with enough length to reach that connection. Same with your 20/24 connector to it's area of your MoBo.

I would try fan up at 1st to get some idea of where you can go with it.









@Everyone... Okay this is a twofer posting today...









I just put together my update of what I've got in store for my HAF.








YouTube- A day after sending out the Crosshair boredom strikes...

Anyway I hope that it's informative at least. Do me a favor guys Rate, Post Subscribe. If nothing else at least rate my vids if you watch them. Thanks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *whood886*


hey i just bought and got my coolermaster haf 932 black, im putting it together right now, i have the coolermaster silent pro 1000 w psu and should i mount it with the fan facing up or with it facing down? im mounting it on the bottom of the case. any help would be awesome


----------



## whood886

im going with the fan facing down right now and when i get my mobo i'll just see how it works and if i need to change it'll be no big deal


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
@Everyone... Okay this is a twofer posting today...









I just put together my update of what I've got in store for my HAF.

YouTube- A day after sending out the Crosshair boredom strikes...

Anyway I hope that it's informative at least. Do me a favor guys Rate, Post Subscribe. If nothing else at least rate my vids if you watch them. Thanks.









~Ceadder









You reminded me to paint my front mesh! Almost forgot, haha.
MY motherboard tray didn't turn out so good







. Got some drips and a few blotches that I need to fix.


----------



## Owhat

Finally managed my cables! YAY! Also installed new gentle typhoons and the lamptron FC6 fan controller.













































Will take better pics when I have more energy. Took me all night to do this stuff. Later, ya'll.


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, I'm looking to replace all of the stock fans on my 932 AMD Edition case. What fans would you guys recommend? I'm looking for fans that have no LED's. I would prefer them to move air better and be quieter, but am I just being too selfish?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well that depends...

If you want 88cfm (or thereabouts) rated fans and want quieter you'll probably have to spring for a fan controller to dial them back to a reasonable dB level.

Now I can't help you with finding a controller as I have none, but I can suggest Yate Loon fans for their stock thickness, in case you have size constraints. They're rated at 88cfm/2000rpm.


And they're cheap. You can get 3-5:1 of them depending on the fan that is being promoted opposite the YLHS fan. They're $4 each when not sleeved by the guys at Performance-PCs'.

They are a bit loud, but they work great. I have 4 of them in my 932 including a 140mm(as exhaust) but I can't even hear them over the AC unit at the moment. That thing is loud.









*Edit* click on the fan for link to site...*ediT*

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Hey guys, I'm looking to replace all of the stock fans on my 932 AMD Edition case. What fans would you guys recommend? I'm looking for fans that have no LED's. *I would prefer them to move air better and be quieter*, but am I just being too selfish?


----------



## postama

How about adding the HAF-X in addition to the 932 and 922... its basically a 932 painted black on the inside


----------



## Ceadderman

The name is already done. Why does the X deserve to stand out from the group of outstanding cases? If you look at my sig that's the name. I added brackets to the X but that's me being flip and calling attention to the new guy on the block.







lol

But if you own one of these cases and wish to do so, I also suggest highlighting the case you have with the acronym HAF so if you have the 922 you highlight HAF in any color but green and highlight the model in that same color.As I HAF also done.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *postama* 
How about adding the HAF-X in addition to the 932 and 922... its basically a 932 painted black on the inside


----------



## Pyromanci

I love mine (amd special), though i'm debating on modding the side panel to let me put the 230mm fan there from the top that was replaced by my radiator.

My Build log.
http://www.overclock.net/blogs/pyrom...ild-phase.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Mmmm if you do that I suggest smoking not occur within 30 feet of computer area. Cause if you add fan into the mix at the perfect height to suck in the tar, you're gonna regret it when you have to clean the parts out. Trust me. I used to smoke. Not breakin your balls, just point out problematic issue with computer parts and smoke.









Hell, I'd probably still be smoking if I could afford to. Lack of money is a great tool for quitting smoking. I'd like one now but got no money so I go w/o.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyromanci* 
I love mine (amd special), though i'm debating on modding the side panel to let me put the 230mm fan there from the top that was replaced by my radiator.

My Build log.
http://www.overclock.net/blogs/pyrom...ild-phase.html


----------



## Pyromanci

Good point. They would clog up the rad, the others are all exhaust fans.


----------



## YangerD

Alright guys. I was reading the manual for the 932 case. It says I should replace the front intake fan with a 120mm fan. Wouldn't that be too small and not bring in enough air? The same goes with the top exhaust fan, it says to replace it with three, but what is the point? half of the first fan facing the front of the case will be blowing air into the front cover.


----------



## trentiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Alright guys. I was reading the manual for the 932 case. It says I should replace the front intake fan with a 120mm fan. Wouldn't that be too small and not bring in enough air? The same goes with the top exhaust fan, it says to replace it with three, but what is the point? half of the first fan facing the front of the case will be blowing air into the front cover.



It probably means you CAN replace them with a 120mm fan(s) not that you necessarily should or shouldn't. The option is there.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trentiles*


It probably means you CAN replace them with a 120mm fan(s) not that you necessarily should or shouldn't. The option is there.


Ya I probably thought so. What would you guys recommend for a quieter solution to the stock fans with the same if not better airflow fans. No LED's is a must. On a side note, I'd also like to replace the fan on my Hyper 212+ with two better fans. If I were to do so, how would I hook up the connectors since right now I only have one fan and it connects to the CPU fan port on the board. What do I do with a dual fan setup?


----------



## Ceadderman

@YangerD... You should be able to daisy chain up to 3 fans on your MoBo with no problems I think. So you could daisy them onto the MoBo in your Hyper 212+.

Did you check out the recommendation I made about the Yate Loons? You can also get them in Medium Speed if 40dB is too loud for you. Still cheaper than most fans on the market, and still a solid rated fan.

Oh and did I fail to mention that Corsair uses these things?









@trentiles...

Yup, this.

+1 Rep for the answer.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *trentiles*


It probably means you CAN replace them with a 120mm fan(s) not that you necessarily should or shouldn't. The option is there.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@YangerD... You should be able to daisy chain up to 3 fans on your MoBo with no problems I think. So you could daisy them onto the MoBo in your Hyper 212+.

Did you check out the recommendation I made about the Yate Loons? You can also get them in Medium Speed if 40dB is too loud for you. Still cheaper than most fans on the market, and still a solid rated fan.

Oh and did I fail to mention that Corsair uses these things?









@trentiles...

Yup, this.

+1 Rep for the answer.









~Ceadder










Yup, thanks for the recommendation. I am looking at those fans now. Would you explain to me how I daisy up the fans for the cpu cooler? + rep for you, thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that you can connect two 4 pin molex connectors together and plug the 3 pin in at the MoBo. I have 8 connections on my MoBo so I don't have to do it but I believe that's how it's done. Just like daisying them in your case I guess. Or you can connect them to your PSU but they won't be picked up by a hardware monitoring utillity.









I could be wrong in the application from the MoBo. I do know there are ways of doing it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Yup, thanks for the recommendation. I am looking at those fans now. Would you explain to me how I daisy up the fans for the cpu cooler? + rep for you, thanks for the help so far!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I believe that you can connect two 4 pin molex connectors together and plug the 3 pin in at the MoBo. I have 8 connections on my MoBo so I don't have to do it but I believe that's how it's done. Just like daisying them in your case I guess. Or you can connect them to your PSU but they won't be picked up by a hardware monitoring utillity.









I could be wrong in the application from the MoBo. I do know there are ways of doing it.









~Ceadder









Ya thanks man. I was thinking of just plugging the second cpu fan into the power supply but then it would be running at 100% all the time which might be quite loud depending on what fan I get.


----------



## Kvjavs

Bonus points if you can guess what socket that Sempron is. I still got the case badge for it too, should slap it on my HAF 922











PS its a HAF 922


----------



## Ceadderman

975?









~Ceadder


----------



## Nhb93

Socket A FTW? It was a good socket. I still have a decent for older gaming rig. Handles old Source engine and Quake 3 Engine just fine.


----------



## AAAKings

I know this has been covered many times; I have almost made it to the end of all these pages (very active forum I must say). But I see lots of different opinions on the painting application to the haf 922 case. Is self-etching primer needed or recommended? And light sand should be sufficient if i read correctly.


----------



## blue-cat

gonna destroy my case tomorrow. just before i do something i might regret, how important is it that i use a 1/8th drill bit to drill out the rivets. i'm assuming it matters if you use too big a bit but too small would be fine as long as it all comes apart?
Basically my bits are pretty old







, and after measuring i found one that looks to be around 1/8th just wanna make sure i'll be able to put it back together.
plus, do you NEED to buy a rivet gun or is there a cheapskate method, im guessing it won't be as good but just wanna check. do rivet guns last forever?


----------



## Kvjavs

The correct answer is Socket 754.... 754... yeah.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Hey guys, I'm looking to replace all of the stock fans on my 932 AMD Edition case. What fans would you guys recommend? I'm looking for fans that have no LED's. I would prefer them to move air better and be quieter, but am I just being too selfish?










Silent PC review have done a comparison of various fans if you wanted to check out some other fans as well...I know Ceaderman loves the yates, but they may not be what you want.

Here is a link to their comparison webpage:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article63-page2.html

And here is another site that has some good comparisons...compares more fans, is a bit newer and has some nice graphs (everyone loves a visual aid)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=137832


----------



## Darco19

Did some cleaning up and some basic modding with my HAF 922 and I'm liking it a lot so far







Can anybody give me any fan recommendations for cooling the hard drives (I'm finding it very, very noisy).

Just a lil' I couldn't help it thing:







YouTube- My rig testing


----------



## Konstantinov

I own the 922 and absolutely love it! So soon we will have to have HAF X 942 owner's as well?


----------



## YangerD

Actually is it possible to remove the LED's from the front and top exhaust fan from my 932 AMD Edition? If so, how do I do it?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


Please add me to the 922 owners, and congrats to anyone with a HAF X....that case is a BEAST!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Please add me to the X club!


Both added!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


gonna destroy my case tomorrow. just before i do something i might regret, how important is it that i use a 1/8th drill bit to drill out the rivets. i'm assuming it matters if you use too big a bit but too small would be fine as long as it all comes apart? 
Basically my bits are pretty old







, and after measuring i found one that looks to be around 1/8th just wanna make sure i'll be able to put it back together.
plus, do you NEED to buy a rivet gun or is there a cheapskate method, im guessing it won't be as good but just wanna check. do rivet guns last forever?


If the drill bit is to small, it won't properly bore out the rivet. If its to big, it will make the hole in the case bigger and the rivet might not hold to well when you put it back in. I'd say just try it and and have a look at the hole after you remove the rivet. If it looks pretty unmarked, keep going otherwise get a bigger/smaller rivet.

And yes you definatelly need a rivet gun but dont stress. They are cheap! I use dads and hes had it for over 30-40 yrs so as long as you don't go using it for a boomerang, it should last forever.


----------



## CompuCanuck

Hiya folks!

Just completed my new rig, and I can say with pride I own a HAF 922 case to house it all! May I join the club? =)

All the best!

CompuCanuck


----------



## heyitsryan

Just finalized my cable management in my 922. Used a terminal block for my 200mm fans, the two 120mm fans on my H50 rad and the H50 pump. I use a fan controller for all other fans (including my noisy modded ram cooler).





































Can I get a group add?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm painting my grills. This Crimson Red is _SIIIIIIIIICK_!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well I'm painting my grills. This Crimson Red is _SIIIIIIIIICK_!!!









~Ceadder


















should have gone w/ Cherry Red! jk, post some pics so we can see


----------



## Ceadderman

*UPDATE* A few pics to satisfy curiosities have been posted below.









I'll do better than pics. I love my LifeCam Cinema. I can upload 720p vids.









You can see some in my sig.









Would have gone Cardinal Red(similar to Cherry) but neither the Depot nor Lowe's carried it. The best I could get was Crimson from Lowe's. My only issue with it is it's not as controllable as the Satin Black that I got last time. It's okay I'm working out the grip activator to get it to be a bit easier on the application. You almost have to have that GI Joe Kung Fu Grip strength to get it to work right.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 







should have gone w/ Cherry Red! jk, post some pics so we can see









H50 lockring...










PCI-e Slot protectors...










And of course the front grill...










I apologize for them being so dark. My system isn't in a overly lit area so I have to wait til later tomorrow to roll tape.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chuckclc

Looks good so far! Lookin forward to the finish!


----------



## Tockets

I just purchased a HAF 922 Red. Here's a build log!

Work in progress though >.<

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-progress.html

*edit* Forgot to ask for an invite to the 922/932 club :> <3!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heyitsryan* 










Can I get a group add?


Do you get a "whine" with those 120mm's on the side? Mine gets a whine with that mesh. Was gonna get the Big Boy out of my 900 and zip-tie it to the side.

And I'd rather not cut it out but it's the only way I know how to get rid of the whine.


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Do you get a "whine" with those 120mm's on the side? Mine gets a whine with that mesh. Was gonna get the Big Boy out of my 900 and zip-tie it to the side.

And I'd rather not cut it out but it's the only way I know how to get rid of the whine.

I do not get any noticeable noise from the door fans. Overall this setup is extremely quiet. a faint sound of moving air but no whine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks. Not me though, I like to tinker so I like doing stuff to this case. I have to admit that as annoyed as I was with Cooler Master for the PitA customer service, they put together a nice case overall. The little nagging things can pretty much be taken care of.

Like the LEDs'. I got mine changed over and have to say that they make the Red pop on the grills and vice versa. It would be cool if CM set the LEDs up to be replaceable and gave us interchangeable LEDs' for it. But whatever.









Anyway, I've been busy today. So I thought I would put together an update Vid.








YouTube- *UPDATE* How does my painting look?

So please, rate, subscribe and enjoy.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Looks good so far! Lookin forward to the finish!


----------



## blue-cat

Nice paint job c-man, hoping mine'll look as good!

My pc is in bits ready for all sorts of crazy shizzle. Primed once, ready for a touch up primer tomorrow and then full on painting next week. Then painting fans and psu and then reassembling chassis and DIY modular psu and cutting all cables to length replacing the broken usb front panel ports and sleeving everything and cable management the list goes ever on ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On a more serious note, has anyone tried using thumbscrews to reattach the harddrive cage. I was just wondering whether it might be easier for future dissassembly.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well I'm painting my grills. This Crimson Red is _SIIIIIIIIICK_!!!









~Ceadder









Ok, what/ where did I miss out?? I didn't see the Crimson Red.









Never mind, I was on the wrong page....again!


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks blue-cat. Sounds like yours will be just as sharp. I didn't pop my rivets.









I don't see why you couldn't use thumbscrews to reattach the HDD cage. So long as you remember that you won't be able to either use the bottom 5.25 bay or only mount from the bottom the HDD cage. You could go one of two routes in this instance. screw them in through the bottom of the Case and into the Cage or you can trim the area screw in from the top of the flanges so that the thumbscrews won't get hung up on it.

Nope, I don't see why not.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
Nice paint job c-man, hoping mine'll look as good!

My pc is in bits ready for all sorts of crazy shizzle. Primed once, ready for a touch up primer tomorrow and then full on painting next week. Then painting fans and psu and then reassembling chassis and DIY modular psu and cutting all cables to length replacing the broken usb front panel ports and sleeving everything and cable management the list goes ever on ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On a more serious note, has anyone tried using thumbscrews to reattach the harddrive cage. I was just wondering whether it might be easier for future dissassembly.


----------



## blue-cat

i just dunno how to get rid of the grime/dust though. i tried using compressed air but it didn't really work on the hard stuff. maybe wash it with soapy water but such an effort surely?


----------



## Ceadderman

Just use a towel and warm water. Not hot. Just warm. And don't drown your case. The towel should only be damp so you can squeeze out the excess dirt from cleanup.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


i just dunno how to get rid of the grime/dust though. i tried using compressed air but it didn't really work on the hard stuff. maybe wash it with soapy water but such an effort surely?


----------



## xP_0nex

Add me to the club.


----------



## waar

does anybody else have this annoying rattling sound on one of the side panels?

i was cleaning the dust bunnies today and when i was done, put it all back together and put in the left side (window side) and i started to notice a rattling sound like if the door was lose.. this of course while i hit my desk or something.. not a constant thing.. im pretty sure it was there already since it isnt exactly a tight fit.. but i just started to notice it more when i move around my desk. i'll have to find something to make it tight because little noises drive me crazy lol


----------



## Ceadderman

A rattle in the door or a rattle emanating from the case? Cause if it's from inside the case I bet you have a screw rolling around loose.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *waar* 
does anybody else have this annoying rattling sound on one of the side panels?

i was cleaning the dust bunnies today and when i was done, put it all back together and put in the left side (window side) and i started to notice a rattling sound like if the door was lose.. this of course while i hit my desk or something.. not a constant thing.. im pretty sure it was there already since it isnt exactly a tight fit.. but i just started to notice it more when i move around my desk. i'll have to find something to make it tight because little noises drive me crazy lol


----------



## waar

the door, i double checked for loose screws lol.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

My build/ rig pics

In progress, completed and a comparison with my Old Dell Dimension 4400 (Pentium 4 @ 1.6 Ghz 1 core)

Sig Rig specs. not for serious gaming.Full Album Here!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


the door, i double checked for loose screws lol.


the left door, the edge that inserts (or hinges) to the front had a little play in my 932, mostly the top corner


----------



## waar

thought so. i can only hear it if i accidently hit my desk with my chair or something. just never noticed it before.


----------



## blue-cat

my case makes a resonating sound like "vaam vaam vaam". I think it's to do with the pump not being mounted corectly/the HDD drives. I just give it a little nudge/hit and it usually stops.


----------



## Atomix099

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Do you get a "whine" with those 120mm's on the side? Mine gets a whine with that mesh. Was gonna get the Big Boy out of my 900 and zip-tie it to the side.

And I'd rather not cut it out but it's the only way I know how to get rid of the whine.

I get that whine with those fans... IT IS THE MOST ANNOYING THING EVER!!!!! I basically want to through the fans out the window... I put them on my H50 instead... And the one that pushes makes the noise... So i left the one that pulls and it doesnt... But i know the EXACT SOUND your talking about... I tried zip tieing the fan to the HDD cage... Makes the noise... I tried putting the fan on the bottom of the case... Makes the noise... I need a fan controller but i dont want a controller for one fan...


----------



## wermad

HAHA! 1.5 months ago, I chatted w/ the infamous "Gina" from CM live chat regarding the i/o panel for the 932 was not listed in CM store any more. She advised me to fill out a parts-request form, I did. Three weeks go by and nothing. After a month, Yogi (fellow haf member) advised me CM was listing the i/o panel again. So I ordered one, a week later it arrived. All is well, finished painting my haf and handed her over to my friend her new owner. Well today, I got package, thinking it was my rma mobo, my hopes where shattered when I saw the package size, not big enough for a mobo. No return address







, so I opened her up and lo-and-behold, its an i/o panel for the 932, brand new (sans rubber mat). Ne one needing one, and in the US/48, pm me, just pay for the shipping, wont charge you for the part, I dont have my HAF ne more, so I dont have a need for it


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope, I don't have any of these issues. Though if I did I wouldn't notice it over the volume of my Yate Loons.









They aren't "loud" but they definitely let you know they're working. Especially when my MoBo isn't controlling them. Can't wait to get my baby back.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

I had four med yates on the door, sounded like a wasp swarm heading in, lol. Thank goodness for fan-controllers, headphones, and my logi speakers!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CompuCanuck* 
Hiya folks!

Just completed my new rig, and I can say with pride I own a HAF 922 case to house it all! May I join the club? =)

All the best!

CompuCanuck


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tockets* 
I just purchased a HAF 922 Red. Here's a build log!

Work in progress though >.<

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-progress.html

*edit* Forgot to ask for an invite to the 922/932 club :> <3!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xP_0nex* 
Add me to the club.

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...d/IMG_0617.jpg

All added. Nice build log too Tockets.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm down to HAF a PSU tray, and four HDD trays. Oh and I have to hit one of the thumb latches with another coat, since it's not so glossy. Then I'm done with painting. For now.

Which leads me to ask, should I spray the Corsair Shroud Crimson Red or leave it black? Also I'm wondering if I should spray the optical drive cases? If so which color? My bro brought up the crimson, but I think that won't show up well with the already Red grills of my 5.25 plates. I still have to cut the bolts to fit my Push/Pull before I spray those in black.

Here's something to get you through the night til I can put my update Vid together.










~Ceadder


----------



## Saleh8

Add me to the list please








I got haf HAF 932. I'm so happy with it.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


does anybody else have this annoying rattling sound on one of the side panels?

i was cleaning the dust bunnies today and when i was done, put it all back together and put in the left side (window side) and i started to notice a rattling sound like if the door was lose.. this of course while i hit my desk or something.. not a constant thing.. im pretty sure it was there already since it isnt exactly a tight fit.. but i just started to notice it more when i move around my desk. i'll have to find something to make it tight because little noises drive me crazy lol


Yeah, I had a few rattles too. One was the loose side panel. To fill in the gap, I just took a very small piece of 2-sided automotive molding tape and placed it where the panel meets the case. I also had some rattling coming from the front. I removed the lower front grill and tightened the screws.
.


----------



## Krazee

Which paint is the best: rustoleum or krylon fusion?


----------



## Ceadderman

Rustoleum Advanced Formula is best in my experience. But that's only if you can get it from your local vendors.

Krylon is pretty decent too.

But if you're painting the interior of the case and painting it black, Satin Black is as close to the exterior color as one can get.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krazee* 
Which paint is the best: rustoleum or krylon fusion?


----------



## BriSleep

Hey Gang!!
My Haf's on button keeps sticking in the half way down position, resulting in false starts and shut-downs. I'm guessing it's the spring? Anyone ever fix one of these?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hang on Bri lemme dig out my 2nd I/O panel so I can see what's up...









Okay, done...

Two press and release buttons...








I used a needle nose to press them into and out of the housing...








Only to find my fear realized. No direct "spring" activation...

















Now what you could do is pull off your I/O panel and make certain there is no sticky crap under the button. This could definitely cause the switch to stick. But I suggest that you get hold of CM and have them send you a replacement under your Warranty replacement information. Then if you wanted to change over your LED to something not so bright you can.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Gang!!
My Haf's on button keeps sticking in the half way down position, resulting in false starts and shut-downs. I'm guessing it's the spring? Anyone ever fix one of these?


----------



## Krazee

Perfect, now off to do some shopping

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Rustoleum Advanced Formula is best in my experience. But that's only if you can get it from your local vendors.

Krylon is pretty decent too.

But if you're painting the interior of the case and painting it black, Satin Black is as close to the exterior color as one can get.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
HAHA! 1.5 months ago, I chatted w/ the infamous "Gina" from CM live chat regarding the i/o panel for the 932 was not listed in CM store any more. She advised me to fill out a parts-request form, I did. Three weeks go by and nothing. After a month, Yogi (fellow haf member) advised me CM was listing the i/o panel again. So I ordered one, a week later it arrived. All is well, finished painting my haf and handed her over to my friend her new owner. Well today, I got package, thinking it was my rma mobo, my hopes where shattered when I saw the package size, not big enough for a mobo. No return address







, so I opened her up and lo-and-behold, its an i/o panel for the 932, brand new (sans rubber mat). Ne one needing one, and in the US/48, pm me, just pay for the shipping, wont charge you for the part, I dont have my HAF ne more, so I dont have a need for it









Funny you mention that. I had all these usb things in my front panel and my friend decided it would be a good idea to sit on the case. Told him to get off but he'd already broken all but 3 of the usb ports and in the process ruined the front headphones and mic ports. I then later I broke the last USB myself.

I've bought replacement USB ports that I'll be fitting but it might be less hassle to just pay you for postage to UK.

OH YEAH!
Why does everyone love Rustoleum and all these fancy paints? I just went to halfords and bought the automotive paint in the colours I wanted. If its good enough for a car surely its good enough for a computer and the choice of colours is massive.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey Gang!!
My Haf's on button keeps sticking in the half way down position, resulting in false starts and shut-downs. I'm guessing it's the spring? Anyone ever fix one of these?










I have a brand new replacement, pm, I just need the shipping and Ill send it to you if you're in the US/48 (which I see your from NV







).

-wermad


----------



## Ceadderman

lol probably because the paints are cheap enough. I spent just under $6 for my last can of Rustoleum, 6-32 toggle bolts and 6-32 nuts. Also where I live(small town rural America) there is not much of a choice in paints in the local auto supply and here they want $8 a can before tax since it's a "Retirement Community"









As a rule I generally do my shopping for supplies when I have appointments I have to keep across the River in Oregon (no tax) or up North in Yakima, WA where only the gas is more expensive.









Also I think that it has to do with knowing that the paint you get can handle most any surface.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


Funny you mention that. I had all these usb things in my front panel and my friend decided it would be a good idea to sit on the case. Told him to get off but he'd already broken all but 3 of the usb ports and in the process ruined the front headphones and mic ports. I then later I broke the last USB myself.

I've bought replacement USB ports that I'll be fitting but it might be less hassle to just pay you for postage to UK.

OH YEAH!
Why does everyone love Rustoleum and all these fancy paints? I just went to halfords and bought the automotive paint in the colours I wanted. If its good enough for a car surely its good enough for a computer and the choice of colours is massive.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hang on Bri lemme dig out my 2nd I/O panel so I can see what's up...









Okay, done...

Two press and release buttons...








I used a needle nose to press them into and out of the housing...








Only to find my fear realized. No direct "spring" activation...

















Now what you could do is pull off your I/O panel and make certain there is no sticky crap under the button. This could definitely cause the switch to stick. But I suggest that you get hold of CM and have them send you a replacement under your Warranty replacement information. Then if you wanted to change over your LED to something not so bright you can.









~Ceadder










Ok, yeah, I took it all apart, no gunk in there. The top of the button wiggles so the side tabs of the button stick. I'll either have to get a new one or mod the switch. Maybe a remote ingnition switch.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. Occasionally mine sticks too, but U generally hold the button to get it to level and that gets it to behave itself after I let it up. Just don't hold it too long.









I would love to install a Vandall switch in that location but I'm pretty sure I would have to fill the negative space around it to get it to sit properly.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, yeah, I took it all apart, no gunk in there. The top of the button wiggles so the side tabs of the button stick. I'll either have to get a new one or mod the switch. Maybe a remote ingnition switch.


----------



## BriSleep

I've always had trouble with it. I put my arm up there to work on it and it starts up, I put the router up there and I have to move it to start up. I press it down to a hard shut down and it stays down.









I think I just need to figure out a better way to start it than a slightly recessed button.









Oh, I never posted my latest upgrade. I got two super sweet Evga Gtx 480's vanilla version.










I replaced the TIM on one with IC Diamond and the other with MX-3. These things come from the factory with gunk in them:









The other one had more!

I know, my wiring is wild. I'll work on that after we move and I can paint the inside black!


----------



## hombredelassrtas

^^ yup mine looked similar


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


OH YEAH!
Why does everyone love Rustoleum and all these fancy paints? I just went to halfords and bought the automotive paint in the colours I wanted. If its good enough for a car surely its good enough for a computer and the choice of colours is massive.


I've was very satisfied w/ Krylon (flat, gloss, satin, gloss red), I tried Rust-o-leum first, it was meh!


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Yeah, I had a few rattles too. One was the loose side panel. To fill in the gap, I just took a very small piece of 2-sided automotive molding tape and placed it where the panel meets the case. I also had some rattling coming from the front. I removed the lower front grill and tightened the screws.
.


yeah i think im going to stick something between the panel and case to tighten it a bit. good (i guess) to know it's not just me lol


----------



## VisioDei

Can I be added to the HAF-X owners list, I have one here and another on order. My first impressions and installation in on my blog, and pictures will follow for both setups.

thank you.


----------



## Krazee

Painting this case is a pain lol


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't think so. I found it relatively easy.









In fact I'm just about done with mine. I may touch some stuff up but I've just got to flip my HDD trays over so I can paint the other side of them, let them cure and then mount them back inside me case.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Painting this case is a pain lol


----------



## Yogi

Its easy, but it takes a while. Wen through 3 cans and ran out







. All I have to do is my DVD drive and finish off the HDD rack :/


----------



## Ceadderman

So should I paint my optical drives and which color? The Crimson Gloss or the Satin Black?

Or one of each?

Ahhh nvm, I'm looking in the open case right now and if I paint them Crimson they'll stick out like a sore thumb behind the thumb latches.









I am considering painting my Corsair Shroud in Crimson Gloss though since I have 2 black fan silencers on it and I'll be painting my bolts Satin Black. I may just paint a side to see how it looks before I waste alot of paint on it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Its easy, but it takes a while. Wen through 3 cans and ran out







. All I have to do is my DVD drive and finish off the HDD rack :/


----------



## phillipjos

Heres my HAF-932









By phillipjos at 2010-06-28


----------



## blue-cat

effort o-clock painting the haf 932.
took it apart and started priming but there were bubbles that I thought i could iron out later. 
Just ripped up all the S*** paint and primed back over the top of the bare metal. Essentially redoing them, gonna have to do another coat after sanding it all down not to mention the masked sections to paint. Then theres the clear laquer!

Argh!


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


If you buy a HAF, chances are you have something deeply wrong in the brain, so you would probably need these helping hands.


Apparantly Meticadpa doesn't seem to like us







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Painting this case is a pain lol


Im with you, tis a pita, but seeing the end result is worth all the hard work imo







. I was irked that CM launched the X and 932 2.0 (black interior) after painting. Then I went all out crazy w/ colors. Alternatively, you could find a shop to pc it, ~$100.


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh. Don't sweat it. Apparently he dated a HAF and is butt hurt that it didn't put out.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Apparantly Meticadpa doesn't seem to like us







.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So should I paint my optical drives and which color? The Crimson Gloss or the Satin Black?

Or one of each?

Ahhh nvm, I'm looking in the open case right now and if I paint them Crimson they'll stick out like a sore thumb behind the thumb latches.









I am considering painting my Corsair Shroud in Crimson Gloss though since I have 2 black fan silencers on it and I'll be painting my bolts Satin Black. I may just paint a side to see how it looks before I waste alot of paint on it.









~Ceadder










Have you seen the way of Stealthing them?
You take the grill that's normally there and put it on the front of the drive.
I'm looking for it on the Scout board, a few of our guys have done it.

Ok, here's the last one that modded his opties: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9712487









BTW, does anyone have an extra opti bay grill? My card reader crapped out and I don't have a grill.


----------



## YangerD

Alright guys, I'm looking for a bit of advice here. I have the HAF 932 AMD Edition case. I got sick of the window panel and I ordered the original HAF 932 left side panel just now. I'll be looking to put 4 120mm fans on that left side panel along with switching out the front intake, top exaust and rear exaust fans. I'm also looking to get 2 fans to replace the stock fan on my Hyper 212 Plus. Basically I need you guys to recommend me a SOLID fan which I will be getting 11 of (1 front intake, 1 rear exaust, 3 top exaust, 4 left side panel and 2 for my heatsink). What would you guys recommend? I need fans without LED's. I am also looking to add a fan controller to my system since I will be running so many individual fans. maybe even 2 fan controllers. But that is for another thread, however if you have suggestions on good fan controllers without temperature sensors, let me know. So what do you guys think about my mini project and do you have any recommendations?


----------



## BriSleep

I dunno. I put 4 120's on the side panel at first and it wasn't more than a month before I got sick of the whirring. When they were in there the air could only come out the front bay grill and those down pointing vents on the sides. After, the case is a whole lot quieter and the cpu temp dropped 7c right away!

I replaced them with the big blues:









If you gotta have them get Gentle Typhoon 1850's. Can't reccomend a controller, I don't like them.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sanders54* 
Apparantly Meticadpa doesn't seem to like us







.

Apparently, he's not the only one

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
I agree with all these comments, what a waste of money, what sort of idiot would buy a HAF case?!


----------



## BUGZ

Hi BRI !

I was thinking of replacing the original side fan by 4 120mm... But after reading your post and seeing your blue fan... I'm thinking to go that way too...

What model is that big blue fan on the side? Is that 240mm ?

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
I dunno. I put 4 120's on the side panel at first and it wasn't more than a month before I got sick of the whirring. When they were in there the air could only come out the front bay grill and those down pointing vents on the sides. After, the case is a whole lot quieter and the cpu temp dropped 7c right away!

I replaced them with the big blues:









If you gotta have them get Gentle Typhoon 1850's. Can't reccomend a controller, I don't like them.


----------



## wermad

Yes, get a fan controller if your going w/ 120. keep the 230s if you dont want to add one, or go w/ some ultra quiet fans.
I got this controller, the mesh somewhat matches the haf mesh, two mode controller though.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm considering that, but I don't yet have my Dremel. Had to lend some money out and it cut into my budget more than I would have liked. Soon as I do, I may still do it. As you can see I'm comfortable with my modding skills but it has been done quite a bit.

Here are some more up to date painting shots.




























As you can see here I have my shroud and bolts out. Shroud has been painted Crimson and Bolts black. Will be doing my next Video Update soon as they are dry enough to re-install them.


















~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Have you seen the way of Stealthing them?
You take the grill that's normally there and put it on the front of the drive.
I'm looking for it on the Scout board, a few of our guys have done it.

Ok, here's the last one that modded his opties: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9712487









BTW, does anyone have an extra opti bay grill? My card reader crapped out and I don't have a grill.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yate Loon Medium Speed Silents would work pretty well. Or High Speed Silents. As many as you plan on buying (x9?), your costs could skyrocket if you don't watch out. The YLs' can be had at performance-pcs.com for as little as $4 each without the sleeving option. So for $36 you can have 9 fans whereas anywhere else you'll be paying that much for 2 fans.

And that's BEFORE shipping is applied.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Alright guys, I'm looking for a bit of advice here. I have the HAF 932 AMD Edition case. I got sick of the window panel and I ordered the original HAF 932 left side panel just now. I'll be looking to put 4 120mm fans on that left side panel along with switching out the front intake, top exaust and rear exaust fans. I'm also looking to get 2 fans to replace the stock fan on my Hyper 212 Plus. Basically I need you guys to recommend me a SOLID fan which I will be getting 11 of (1 front intake, 1 rear exaust, 3 top exaust, 4 left side panel and 2 for my heatsink). What would you guys recommend? I need fans without LED's. I am also looking to add a fan controller to my system since I will be running so many individual fans. maybe even 2 fan controllers. But that is for another thread, however if you have suggestions on good fan controllers without temperature sensors, let me know. So what do you guys think about my mini project and do you have any recommendations?


----------



## BriSleep

My fans are the CM ones that are 200mm by 230mm. These: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25136

Look at what that says though, it says 900rpm and 150cfm. No way!! I complained and the CM rep got me on the phone and said that these are not the advertised specs. We have since seen many complaints about Performance Pc's, esp thier customer service. The only difference between these fans, red & blue and these fans: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25749

Is that the originals have an extra piece of plastic around the edges. This is totally un-neccesarry plastic. Note on that one that the specs are wrong again this is the same fan as above without the plastic. So, what are they then? Well, go to the people that make them: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2946

These are 700rpm, 110cfm fans, that's it! I don't believe anything in the specs on Performance Pc's.







Mine spins at around 770rpm, I don't have any idea of the true cfm except that CM says it's 110. I think the difference in cooling is because with 4 120's on the side you have major positive air pressure in the case. With the larger fans, air not only goes through the fan but sucks in around the sides. Which one to get? I'd get the ones on the CM website, without the extra plastic but try to find another vendor, as others can attest to, it takes CM forever to ship anything!









Edit: *Wait!!* I don't think the Yate Loons at PPC's are real Yate Loons. Give me a few and I'll look this up.

Edit #2: Read this first: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l?#post6771510

Ok, also if you've been to Petra's lately they always seem to be out of a lot of stuff. Petras and Sidewinder are working on combining thier stores. Petras will just be for the bay area, everything else would come out of Sidewinder.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yate Loon Medium Speed Silents would work pretty well. Or High Speed Silents. As many as you plan on buying (x9?), your costs could skyrocket if you don't watch out. The YLs' can be had at performance-pcs.com for as little as $4 each without the sleeving option. So for $36 you can have 9 fans whereas anywhere else you'll be paying that much for 2 fans.

And that's BEFORE shipping is applied.









~Ceadder










Could you give me a link to these fans please?


----------



## BriSleep

http://www.petrastechshop.com/120x25mmfans.html

There you go. Including Gentle Typhoons in case you change your mind.


----------



## Robilar

The 932 black edition seems like a good choice for owners not willing to paint (I went through hell acid stripping a HAF932 and ended up throwing it out).

Too bad they don't have some combination of door with a decent window and fan for it.


----------



## pieisgood2

just got the Haf 922 a couple days ago, so far it's a pretty good case. i had an Antec P180 that cost a lot more. it seems that the room in the haf 922 is just better allocated than in my p180. both are mid tower cases and the haf just feels like it has more room in it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Here you go, just click on the sweet looking fan.



Specifications:
Model: D12SM-12
Air Flow: *70.5 CFM*
Fan Speed: 1650 RPM
Noise Level: *33 dBA*
Current: 0.30 Amps
Fan Size: 120x120x25 MM
Connector: Includes a 3-pin motherboard power / RPM connector and a 4-pin standard power connector

To get them to $4 each you have to scroll the feature you want at the bottom of the listing prior to cart. -$3 option = no sleeving 4 pin and 3 pin connectors.

I believe they do ship to Canada as well.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Could you give me a link to these fans please?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Here you go, just click on the sweet looking fan.



Specifications:
Model: D12SM-12
Air Flow: *70.5 CFM*
Fan Speed: 1650 RPM
Noise Level: *33 dBA*
Current: 0.30 Amps
Fan Size: 120x120x25 MM
Connector: Includes a 3-pin motherboard power / RPM connector and a 4-pin standard power connector

To get them to $4 each you have to scroll the feature you want at the bottom of the listing prior to cart. -$3 option = no sleeving 4 pin and 3 pin connectors.

I believe they do ship to Canada as well.









~Ceadder










The $4 each ones are just like the case fans you buy in stores aren't they? with the different coloured wires exposed separately?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes they are but these have a higher airflow rating than the ones you buy in the store.









I have the High Speed Silents in Red LED and they are rated 88cfm ea. and 48.5 dB each. Good thing my MoBo has 8 connection spots for them al and controls them all thermally.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


The $4 each ones are just like the case fans you buy in stores aren't they? with the different coloured wires exposed separately?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yes they are but these have a higher airflow rating than the ones you buy in the store.









I have the High Speed Silents in Red LED and they are rated 88cfm ea. and 48.5 dB each. Good thing my MoBo has 8 connection spots for them al and controls them all thermally.









~Ceadder










What is your setup with these fans and your case? You have 9 of these in your case?


----------



## Ceadderman

lol Nope actually I only run 3x 120mm and 1x 140mm High Speed Silents.

Only reason I posted 9x in your case was because you have 4(door) 3(ceiling) and room for 2 more up front where the 230 mounts. You can first get one in then slide the second one in over the top of it.= 9

Of course you could technically do 10. Just pointing out that for the same amount as 2 fans you get 9 via the Yate Loons and performance-pcs.com









@ Everyone...

Well guys I just finished up my shroud and my bolts for my cooler setup.

Here you go...



































YouTube- One step closer...

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


What is your setup with these fans and your case? You have 9 of these in your case?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Oh boy, looks like the CM Store has updated!!!







I just ordered mine, this is a must have for me!









http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=523










EDIT: In my excitement I didn't see that this was previously posted- SORRY, been waiting on this for a while!


----------



## hombredelassrtas

yeah that side has been out a while. most of us are waiting on that without the dragon from the 932 Black edition


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Oh boy, looks like the CM Store has updated!!!







I just ordered mine, this is a must have for me!









http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=523










EDIT: In my excitement I didn't see that this was previously posted- SORRY, been waiting on this for a while!

I personally have that already and got sick of it. With such a big artwork, it pretty much defeats the purpose of a window. Also, the plexi-glass material isn't good at all. If you look at it from a slight angle, you can see scratches all over the place. I have since ordered a left side panel from the original HAF 932 and I will be spray painting my AMD edition window to a full matte black.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
I personally have that already and got sick of it. With such a big artwork, it pretty much defeats the purpose of a window. Also, the plexi-glass material isn't good at all. If you look at it from a slight angle, you can see scratches all over the place. I have since ordered a left side panel from the original HAF 932 and I will be spray painting my AMD edition window to a full matte black.

Hmm, that is a bit of a let down, but I appreciate knowing about it ahead of time. I'll be happy to have it nonetheless, and perhaps I'll be able to overlook that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saleh8*


Add me to the list please








I got haf HAF 932. I'm so happy with it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *VisioDei*


Can I be added to the HAF-X owners list, I have one here and another on order. My first impressions and installation in on my blog, and pictures will follow for both setups.

thank you.


Both added. Also added *0newingedangel*. Welcome all!


----------



## BUGZ

Got my HAF932 last week.... LOOOOVE it so far!!! can i pls be added to the club?

I'm thinking about replacing the side fan by 4 120mm... worth it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Why do either when you can buy the plexi have it cut and install it to replace the original, pop out the original and sell it. Problems solved.









Oh and JiC one wanted to take the time and spend the money, you could go to a Maguire's seller and get some plastic polish to buff the "scratches" out that should leave the graphic looking just as pristine as when CM first showcased it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


I personally have that already and got sick of it. With such a big artwork, it pretty much defeats the purpose of a window. Also, the plexi-glass material isn't good at all. If you look at it from a slight angle, you can see scratches all over the place. I have since ordered a left side panel from the original HAF 932 and I will be spray painting my AMD edition window to a full matte black.


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Both added. Also added *0newingedangel*. Welcome all!


lol. can I get an add too? I've asked 3 times already lol.


----------



## blue-cat

@ceadder
nice hdd trays and shroud. did you use the same paints as you did for the metal?

Probs gonna need a lil advice on colour once I get everything put back together


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, I used the same paint brand for both colors.

I didn't even know they had the Crimson color as it's not listed anywhere in their literature. I'm glad I got it. While it's not exactly the Cherry Red color of the NFL team I root for it does come pretty close to their old colors so I don't mind.









Thanks for the compliments blue-cat.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


@ceadder
nice hdd trays and shroud. did you use the same paints as you did for the metal?

Probs gonna need a lil advice on colour once I get everything put back together


----------



## Timid

I ordered my HAF 922 about a week ago and got it delivered today. Was very excited, to say the least, until of course I opened the box. I seriously can't believe it. Did they just ship me a completely defective out of the trash box or what because I don't understand how it's even possible for the case to be completely ruined like this in transit. It was concave in and out all over the place; here are some of the devastating pics. Now I have to wait another week for a new case while my parts just mock me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Two things...

1st RMA that sucker.

2nd send in complaint to shipping firm.

Cause that right there my friend is the result of the shipping firm setting something extremely heavy on it. That's how it ended up like that at your end.

No way in hell the business shipped it out looking like that. And no way in hell would it look like that from your end.









My apologies for your plight. Having done RMA it certainly could have been worse. Well unless you got it from an eBay auction or some such place?

Here is an update to my system Vids btw. It's just a shipping unboxxing. Thought I would document it so that if I had any problems I could get satisfaction.







YouTube- 1st full System Unboxxing...

I suggest if you aren't doing so already that you try to document in the future.

Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timid* 
I ordered my HAF 922 about a week ago and got it delivered today. Was very excited, to say the least, until of course I opened the box. I seriously can't believe it. Did they just ship me a completely defective out of the trash box or what because I don't understand how it's even possible for the case to be completely ruined like this in transit. It was concave in and out all over the place; here are some of the devastating pics. Now I have to wait another week for a new case while my parts just mock me.


----------



## Sneaky07

Could I please be added to the HAF 932 list?
I've had my case for a month now. I was thinking about the Antec Twelve Hundred but in the last minute switched to this baby. The only thing I dislike is the power LED is so bright you need shades on


----------



## digital_steve

Just out of interest, is the HAF 932 going to be basically redundant now with the HAF X out... or is it still a good buy?
I'm looking at a new case with better flow than my current one (see system below) and that can fit a full h2o setup in the future and the HAF 932 looks damn sweet, but the new HAF X also looks pretty good.

Guess i'm just wanting advice as to wether buying a 932 now is a waste and wether i should wait on the X


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
Got my HAF932 last week.... LOOOOVE it so far!!! can i pls be added to the club?

I'm thinking about replacing the side fan by 4 120mm... worth it?

Absolutely. The stock fans in the HAF932 are its only real flaw (other than a non-painted interior).

Load the door with 4 decent 120mm fans and you will see a significant decrease in case temps.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol Check out "My HAF 932..." in my sig. About halfway or a bit further along you'll see the LEDs' I have in my system.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sneaky07*


Could I please be added to the HAF 932 list?
I've had my case for a month now. I was thinking about the Antec Twelve Hundred but in the last minute switched to this baby. The only thing I dislike is the power LED is so bright you need shades on


----------



## Atomix099

I would like to be added to the 922 list




























More pics: http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...y-amd-rig.html


----------



## Yogi

Some pics of my paint and my front intakes. Forgot to turn my side panel around


----------



## Ceadderman

Have fun getting those grills back in. I painted over the original coat with some light sanding done and man they were a bugger to get back together and not mess up the fresh paint.







lol

Looking good tho Yog.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Some pics of my paint and my front intakes. Forgot to turn my side panel around


----------



## Ceadderman

Apologies for the double post but I had to let everyone know I've started my build log.

Welcome to the Dark Side

Hope you guys enjoy. Instead of posting pics here I'll be posting pics there to keep them together in one easy to find location.
*I'll still bring something for show and tell though.*









~Ceadder


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digital_steve* 
Just out of interest, is the HAF 932 going to be basically redundant now with the HAF X out... or is it still a good buy?
I'm looking at a new case with better flow than my current one (see system below) and that can fit a full h2o setup in the future and the HAF 932 looks damn sweet, but the new HAF X also looks pretty good.

Guess i'm just wanting advice as to wether buying a 932 now is a waste and wether i should wait on the X

I don't think either really touches the 932. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the HAF-X and 922 are both mid-towers and the 932 is a full tower.


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I don't think either really touches the 932. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the HAF-X and 922 are both mid-towers and the 932 is a full tower.


HAF X is full tower.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomix099*


I would like to be added to the 922 list




























More pics: http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...y-amd-rig.html


You were watching the world cup match!!I hope so lol


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heyitsryan*


HAF X is full tower.


Nice, didn't realize that, thanks.







I still think the HAF 932 will be popular, as they are two different cases with similar, yet different looks and characteristics. The 932 will always have my heart


----------



## BorNej

I'm new to this forum. How do I join I have the HAF 922?


----------



## BUGZ

I want to make my HAF-932 with blue led fans... any recommendation to replace the 2 big fans (side & top) ?

I sa the Enermax Apollish... any good? anything better to recommend that have blue leds?

Thanks in advance !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Absolutely. The stock fans in the HAF932 are its only real flaw (other than a non-painted interior).

Load the door with 4 decent 120mm fans and you will see a significant decrease in case temps.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummmm yeah I have a suggestion, sell the one you're in now(if you've gotten it already) and save yourself time money and hassle buying this...

Click there ------> 

Well okay not time since 3-5 days counts as time. But since you probably have your PSU figured out you could sell the one that comes with this and be ahead some money.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


I want to make my HAF-932 with blue led fans... any recommendation to replace the 2 big fans (side & top) ?

I sa the Enermax Apollish... any good? anything better to recommend that have blue leds?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## pieisgood2

so today i decided i wanted to get all matching fans for my haf 922, but cm doesn't make all the fans with the same color leds. 
the 200mm fans come with blue or red leds
the 140mm fans come with blue leds
the 120mm fans come in blue, green, or red leds. 
also the 200mm and 140mm fans are clear with blue leds and the 120mm is black with clear blades and blue leds. 
i hate cm's inconsistency with their fans.
i just wanted to get all red led fans to go with the case because it is black

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


I want to make my HAF-932 with blue led fans... any recommendation to replace the 2 big fans (side & top) ?

I sa the Enermax Apollish... any good? anything better to recommend that have blue leds?

Thanks in advance !


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103073


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ummmm yeah I have a suggestion, sell the one you're in now(if you've gotten it already) and save yourself time money and hassle buying this...

Click there ------> 

Well okay not time since 3-5 days counts as time. But since you probably have your PSU figured out you could sell the one that comes with this and be ahead some money.









~Ceadder










wow newegg is charging $45 more just because it has blue leds


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay guys I'm gonna be serious now...

go to performance-pcs.com

And look up "Fans" in the left sidebar and it will take you to whatever LED fan strikes your fancy. Be they Red, Blue, Green, Multi or...

I got my Yate Loon High Speeds for $4 each when I removed the pre added sleeve option. The only one that cost me so much was the 140 I replaced the stock with. That one was $9 and comes w/o sleeving.

If you want quieter fans that are closer to stock cooling then go with the High Speed Mediums or even the Lows if you're not doing alot of heat building inside your HAF.

Those don't come in Multi however so the QN are on the hook for full price to show their GP for same sex marriage. No offense meant of course.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


so today i decided i wanted to get all matching fans for my haf 922, but cm doesn't make all the fans with the same color leds. 
the 200mm fans come with blue or red leds
the 140mm fans come with blue leds
the 120mm fans come in blue, green, or red leds. 
also the 200mm and 140mm fans are clear with blue leds and the 120mm is black with clear blades and blue leds. 
i hate cm's inconsistency with their fans.
i just wanted to get all red led fans to go with the case because it is black

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103073


----------



## blue-cat

doesnt the $45 cover the included psu though?

very nearly done with the painting. onto the hot-swap hdd cage mod.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pieisgood2* 
wow newegg is charging $45 more just because it has blue leds

Those fans are like $20 each from the cm store.


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually that increase covers only the PSU which I believe is a CM variety PSU.









Can't wait to see your Cage Mod blue...









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
doesnt the $45 cover the included psu though?

very nearly done with the painting. onto the hot-swap hdd cage mod.


----------



## 1ch!go

My HAF 922 now.


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay guys I'm gonna be serious now...

go to performance-pcs.com

And look up "Fans" in the left sidebar and it will take you to whatever LED fan strikes your fancy. Be they Red, Blue, Green, Multi or...

I got my Yate Loon High Speeds for $4 each when I removed the pre added sleeve option. The only one that cost me so much was the 140 I replaced the stock with. That one was $9 and comes w/o sleeving.

If you want quieter fans that are closer to stock cooling then go with the High Speed Mediums or even the Lows if you're not doing alot of heat building inside your HAF.

Those don't come in Multi however so the QN are on the hook for full price to show their GP for same sex marriage. No offense meant of course.







lol

~Ceadder










yea i'm kinda of OCD and i wanted all cooler master red led fans, as dumb as it sounds


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Those fans are like $20 each from the cm store.


ok i didn't realize the haf 932(red) only comes with one led fan and the blue version has all led fans


----------



## Ceadderman

lol, I am too that's why I went with 3 stock 230s'. 2 are LED (one courtesy of BriSleeps) one of them not. Still looking for another one to replace the non LED as it's on the door and I'd like all of them to be LED fans.

Then I supplemented with the Yate Loons which funny enough are pretty much the same color as the stockers. You'd not really notice anyway being that they're so close in hue.

And the price point was much nicer too which made it easier for me to make that step. Cause not only are you paying $20+ for the 230s' in price but you're gonna be paying shipping cost as well unless the Egg posts a free shipping deal. My 4 fans, TIM, 24 pin block cost me $14 shipping through Brown. Which combined with buy price cost me $44.52. Being that I got the H50 it was a small price to pay for some color and some extra cooling. I'm probably going to buy some more as a result of my Mod aspirations as well.

Only wish the Egg had the same fans for the same price so I could cut down the wait time. Took 10 days for me to get my order. But that's somewhat to be expected since PPCs' is in Florida.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


yea i'm kinda of OCD and i wanted all cooler master red led fans, as dumb as it sounds


----------



## BUGZ

I already got the haf932 red leds... system is all installed already... So ill need to change the fans and maybe try selling those i wont use anymore!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ummmm yeah I have a suggestion, sell the one you're in now(if you've gotten it already) and save yourself time money and hassle buying this...

Click there ------> 

Well okay not time since 3-5 days counts as time. But since you probably have your PSU figured out you could sell the one that comes with this and be ahead some money.









~Ceadder


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, I want to start modding my HAF 932. I want to start off slow. I just want to paint the mesh part of my drive bay covers. How do I go about doing so without getting paint on the other part of the cover? Do I just get painters tape and paint every part except for the mesh part and just spray away? Sorry for the newbie sounding questions, I have never painted a case before.


----------



## massy086

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Hey guys, I want to start modding my HAF 932. I want to start off slow. I just want to paint the mesh part of my drive bay covers. How do I go about doing so without getting paint on the other part of the cover? Do I just get painters tape and paint every part except for the mesh part and just spray away? Sorry for the newbie sounding questions, I have never painted a case before.


its really easy just take off the covers and look at the back of them you will see that the wire mesh is overlapted in 4 place,s then just get a screwdriver and bend them straight and then just push the mesh out from the plastic sand the mesh and prime and paint easy easy job


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
its really easy just take off the covers and look at the back of them you will see that the wire mesh is overlapted in 4 place,s then just get a screwdriver and bend them straight and then just push the mesh out from the plastic sand the mesh and prime and paint easy easy job









Would the overlap not snap if I did that?


----------



## BUGZ

I doubt PPC ships to canada... But i checked their web site as u recommended...

Found these so far that i think are interesting... which u think is better?

This to replace the back fan:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27390

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28299

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26959

Then in the 120mm to replace the top and side fans:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27387

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27916

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28301

or finaly this

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27990

I'll ask them if they ship to canada, if not, ill try to find a local retailer or an online site in canada that have them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
lol, I am too that's why I went with 3 stock 230s'. 2 are LED (one courtesy of BriSleeps) one of them not. Still looking for another one to replace the non LED as it's on the door and I'd like all of them to be LED fans.

Then I supplemented with the Yate Loons which funny enough are pretty much the same color as the stockers. You'd not really notice anyway being that they're so close in hue.

And the price point was much nicer too which made it easier for me to make that step. Cause not only are you paying $20+ for the 230s' in price but you're gonna be paying shipping cost as well unless the Egg posts a free shipping deal. My 4 fans, TIM, 24 pin block cost me $14 shipping through Brown. Which combined with buy price cost me $44.52. Being that I got the H50 it was a small price to pay for some color and some extra cooling. I'm probably going to buy some more as a result of my Mod aspirations as well.

Only wish the Egg had the same fans for the same price so I could cut down the wait time. Took 10 days for me to get my order. But that's somewhat to be expected since PPCs' is in Florida.









~Ceadder


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Would the overlap not snap if I did that?

nah just be gentle and even if it does a bit they still click back in and stay in i painted mine and anything that did snap slightly i just put a dab of supper glue were the tabs fit into the plastic hope that helps a bit


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
nah just be gentle and even if it does a bit they still click back in and stay in i painted mine and anything that did snap slightly i just put a dab of supper glue were the tabs fit into the plastic hope that helps a bit

Thanks. I'll be painting my 5 unused 5.25' drive bay mesh covers when the weather is nice. It's been too windy these past few days. After that, I will be doing the front intake fan mesh before finally doing the two side ones. Stay tuned for some pics.


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Thanks. I'll be painting my 5 unused 5.25' drive bay mesh covers when the weather is nice. It's been too windy these past few days. After that, I will be doing the front intake fan mesh before finally doing the two side ones. Stay tuned for some pics.

front fan mesh is easy too 4 screw,s the side and top are a bit harder you have to mask off a lot


----------



## YangerD

Yup, I'm just waiting for a nice hot sunny day to get it done. Side and top will have to wait as I don't have time to take my whole rig out. These parts are easy as they are all separate parts.


----------



## Ceadderman

You could try NCIX.com they are a Canadian company. Didn't realize you were a canucklehead, or I would have suggested them so that makes me a Knucklehead.

Though I'm not certain to their stock given that I haven't bought anything from them. They do ship US and I will be getting a TShirt though. Linus rocks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


I doubt PPC ships to canada... But i checked their web site as u recommended...

Found these so far that i think are interesting... which u think is better?

This to replace the back fan:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27390

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28299

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26959

Then in the 120mm to replace the top and side fans:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27387

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27916

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28301

or finaly this

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27990

I'll ask them if they ship to canada, if not, ill try to find a local retailer or an online site in canada that have them!


----------



## YangerD

Here is a preview of what my mesh colour would be. It is darker then I wanted to. You guys think it will look ok? I also have a can of red which I can use.










You guys think I should go with the blue or a red as the mesh colour? The red will not be matching the overal red of the case though.


----------



## Ceadderman

You could paint them white maybe?

Not sure painting them an off shade of Red will work.

Blue imho definitely does not work. The look is to enhance what's already there. Like my painting mine Crimson. I have the black case and painting the grills and the interior accents makes the black that much more intense imho, which is what I was going for.









What you could do is take your spare cover and replace the painted one. Then take that Red you have and spray your interior accents. it's not 100% of the look you are going for but it gets you closer to something that nobody else has.









Specifically HDD trays, thumb latches, PCI slot covers and PSU tray. After those are done take a step back and look at it and see if there is something else you can do. That's how I would go about it anyway.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Here is a preview of what my mesh colour would be. It is darker then I wanted to. You guys think it will look ok? I also have a can of red which I can use.










You guys think I should go with the blue or a red as the mesh colour? The red will not be matching the overal red of the case though.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You could paint them white maybe?

Not sure painting them an off shade of Red will work.

Blue imho definitely does not work. The look is to enhance what's already there. Like my painting mine Crimson. I have the black case and painting the grills and the interior accents makes the black that much more intense imho, which is what I was going for.









What you could do is take your spare cover and replace the painted one. Then take that Red you have and spray your interior accents. it's not 100% of the look you are going for but it gets you closer to something that nobody else has.









Specifically HDD trays, thumb latches, PCI slot covers and PSU tray. After those are done take a step back and look at it and see if there is something else you can do. That's how I would go about it anyway.









~Ceadder










The blue doesn't look that bad in person, just a bit dark in my opinion. I don't really want to do any interior panting. I might just do all the mesh red then as it's a pretty nice red. I'll see how it goes. If I butcher it and doesn't look good, I can always paint the mesh black again


----------



## Ceadderman

True. It can always be re-sprayed to black.









When I was looking to be extremely different than everyone else(still am I guess) I was considering covering my grills with a black cloth. But then I realized that would essentially be a filter and would collect dust and no longer be black as I couldn't throw the plates in the laundry. I Round filed that idea in a hurry.







lol

I'm contemplating whether I should color match the grills on my X-240s', but haven't figured how to go about pulling the grills off the pods to prep and paint them. I can't spray them in place that's for certain. And I'm not painting the general housings Crimson either.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


The blue doesn't look that bad in person, just a bit dark in my opinion. I don't really want to do any interior panting. I might just do all the mesh red then as it's a pretty nice red. I'll see how it goes. If I butcher it and doesn't look good, I can always paint the mesh black again


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

hehe


----------



## Ceadderman

Ohhhhh nice. I like the Antec Racing stripes. Now THAT is sick! And worthy of another look.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


hehe


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ohhhhh nice. I like the Antec Racing stripes. Now THAT is sick! And worthy of another look.









~Ceadder


















Antec!, anyways, credit goes to FalloutBoy, i would never have the energy to paint this case lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah Antec.

You never seen the Antec TP series? The ones with the racing stripes?









Good spray FoB. I never saw that before.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*









Antec!, anyways, credit goes to FalloutBoy, i would neer have the energy to paint this case lol


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah Antec.
You never seen the Antec TP series? The ones with the racing stripes?








~Ceadder










Oh i thought you was talking about the quattro PSU's, didn't realize the TP was the same as what i was thinking about haha lol


----------



## Sneaky07

So are people still getting added to the list? I asked before but Idk if they still are just wondering...


----------



## Ceadderman

Just have some patience my man FoB is one seriously busy individual. He'll get you in there I promise.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sneaky07* 
So are people still getting added to the list? I asked before but Idk if they still are just wondering...

No I think I mixed up my series configs. Now I'm not sure.







_*ick*_

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
Oh i thought you was talking about the quattro PSU's, didn't realize the TP was the same as what i was thinking about haha lol


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
lol, I am too that's why I went with 3 stock 230s'. 2 are LED (one courtesy of BriSleeps) one of them not. Still looking for another one to replace the non LED as it's on the door and I'd like all of them to be LED fans.

Then I supplemented with the Yate Loons which funny enough are pretty much the same color as the stockers. You'd not really notice anyway being that they're so close in hue.

And the price point was much nicer too which made it easier for me to make that step. Cause not only are you paying $20+ for the 230s' in price but you're gonna be paying shipping cost as well unless the Egg posts a free shipping deal. My 4 fans, TIM, 24 pin block cost me $14 shipping through Brown. Which combined with buy price cost me $44.52. Being that I got the H50 it was a small price to pay for some color and some extra cooling. I'm probably going to buy some more as a result of my Mod aspirations as well.

Only wish the Egg had the same fans for the same price so I could cut down the wait time. Took 10 days for me to get my order. But that's somewhat to be expected since *PPCs' is in Florida*.









~Ceadder









that's awesome, i live in Florida. i guess i will have to order some fans from them after all


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


Got my HAF932 last week.... LOOOOVE it so far!!! can i pls be added to the club?

I'm thinking about replacing the side fan by 4 120mm... worth it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *heyitsryan*


lol. can I get an add too? I've asked 3 times already lol.


oops!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sneaky07*


Could I please be added to the HAF 932 list?
I've had my case for a month now. I was thinking about the Antec Twelve Hundred but in the last minute switched to this baby. The only thing I dislike is the power LED is so bright you need shades on











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomix099*


I would like to be added to the 922 list

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n...mix099/015.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n...mix099/018.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n...x099/021-1.jpg

More pics: http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...y-amd-rig.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BorNej*


I'm new to this forum. How do I join I have the HAF 922?


That'll do it!

All added now I hope!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sneaky07*


So are people still getting added to the list? I asked before but Idk if they still are just wondering...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Just have some patience my man FoB is one seriously busy individual. He'll get you in there I promise.









~Ceadder










This is true but the truth is I'm about ready to hand the club over and already got someone in mind. They know who they are...


----------



## sgtheadhole

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6423114_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5611418_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...1_567964_n.jpg

cbf uploading any so i just got some from my fb profile

add me to the 932 list plz


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
This is true but the truth is I'm about ready to hand the club over and already got someone in mind. They know who they are...

I wonder if this is going to have some influence on who you pick to take over...









For my own sake, I have a couple question for you guys. I hate making new threads, so here are my questions.
1. Should I even bother saving for an i7 set up at this point? I'm going to college next summer, so I don't know if I should get a quad core at this point. It would be at least $500+ for a Phenom, $600+ for an i7 (i7-930 for $200 at MicroCenter).

2. I can't get SLI to work with my set up right now, so does anyone have any ideas for that?

3. What card should I upgrade to, should I chose to do so? I haven't had much success gaming with SLI since I got it over a month ago. I just took the second card out and no more problems. My board is old, so I don't have PCI-E x16 2.0 slots, so I'm not sure how much improvement I would get from a nice shiny new card. I was eying the Asus ROG Matrix 5870 2GB version, since I don't want the trouble of a two GPU card. I usually prefer Nvidia as well, just since it's what I'm used to, even though I've always had AMD CPU's.


----------



## AAAKings

To be honest. I pretty much made it through all the posts. Took me weeks to go through, but Ceaderman has contributed a ton and has helped a lot of people. In my eyes I think he'd be a good choice to take over. But falloutboy you did a great job keeping up and adding people. I think you did a great job taking over from the original poster, Forgot who he was it was too many pages ahead. But I think everyone should thanks FOB for his great work on this thread and keeping it active.

NH93B
If your looking for an i7 find a job at a retail store and join intel retail edge. Don't know what your job situation is but I think walmart is included, same as staples, and futureshop. But I just picked up the i7 940 for $149. and I bought an evga mother board for $200. You can go with intels mobo and processer for $300? Just in case you worked at one of those places. If you do or anyone else does and wants to know more let me know. You can pick up Office 2010 Professional for $15 USD for doing 20 minutes of online training. (These deals make up for our lousy wages)


----------



## Ceadderman

1. I hope that the amount of posts is not the determining factor as to who takes over.









2a. I don't know anything about your MoBo. Which socket is it? If you can I'd stay on that board and upgrade CPU. Unless of course your topped out. You could go with a decent Phenom II x3 and have the speed for games and still have the speed for intense applications like MS Office packs. Which you will definitely need. Those applications bog down this four core Athlon II pretty easily. Still a 3core Phenom can sometimes be opened up with a solid MoBo.

2b. Could it be a driver issue? You might try uninstalling and sweeping your GPU drivers and start from scratch to see how that works. I understand it's a pain. In fact I just did that (before RMAing my MoBo) when the 10.6 update whacked out my Airborne Assault game. I was not happy about it.

3. If you upgrade you might actually go 5770 and XFire them and keep one of your current GPU for Physx. But that's only if you change MoBos' and go with a newer CPU.

Anyway I hope that helps.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I wonder if this is going to have some influence on who you pick to take over...









For my own sake, I have a couple question for you guys. I hate making new threads, so here are my questions.
1. Should I even bother saving for an i7 set up at this point? I'm going to college next summer, so I don't know if I should get a quad core at this point. It would be at least $500+ for a Phenom, $600+ for an i7 (i7-930 for $200 at MicroCenter).

2. I can't get SLI to work with my set up right now, so does anyone have any ideas for that?

3. What card should I upgrade to, should I chose to do so? I haven't had much success gaming with SLI since I got it over a month ago. I just took the second card out and no more problems. My board is old, so I don't have PCI-E x16 2.0 slots, so I'm not sure how much improvement I would get from a nice shiny new card. I was eying the Asus ROG Matrix 5870 2GB version, since I don't want the trouble of a two GPU card. I usually prefer Nvidia as well, just since it's what I'm used to, even though I've always had AMD CPU's.


----------



## Nhb93

It's AM2, not even AM2+, and I have only the second highest AM2 Athlon 64 X2 (6400+ is a BE with a 200MHz higher clock).

I have also tried sweeping, I've even reinstalled both my OS and drivers to see if that was a problem. Now my only problem is getting all my Steam games back.

I'm also trying to stick to a single GPU, for the sake of not dealing with with these troubles again.


----------



## BUGZ

Ok, im about to finaly order my fans for my HAF932 and want to know what u think of my future setup... (i'll order on ebay)

1 like this to replace the 140mm back exhaust

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yate-Loon-140mm-...-/350351411693

1 set of 2 like this to put on my Corsair H50 in push/pull exhaust on top of the case (next to the big 230mm fan that will be replaced by 2 120mm)

http://cgi.ebay.it/2-Pack-Yate-Loon-...-/350307485815
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=28869&...re=Yate%20Loon

6 like these to replace the 2 big fans on the side and top... meaning 4 on the side and 2 on the top...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cooler-Master-R4...-/160448176557

What do you think, good choice? I wanted to invest between 100$ & 150$ canadian for all and with this setup, im at 126$.

I'll also take my 3 Antec tricool blue from my old Antec nine hundred (2nd PC) and put them in my HAF-932... 2 in front intake to replace the big red fan and the 3rd will go at the bottom, next to the power supply.

Should be a decent setup i guess... ?!?!?


----------



## Ceadderman

the sBay linkage is failz.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


Ok, im about to finaly order my fans for my HAF932 and want to know what u think of my future setup... (i'll order on ebay)

1 like this to replace the 140mm back exhaust

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

1 set of 2 like this to put on my Corsair H50 in push/pull exhaust on top of the case (next to the big 230mm fan that will be replaced by 2 120mm)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

6 like these to replace the 2 big fans on the side and top... meaning 4 on the side and 2 on the top...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What do you think, good choice? I wanted to invest between 100$ & 150$ canadian for all and with this setup, im at 126$.

I'll also take my 3 Antec tricool blue from my old Antec nine hundred (2nd PC) and put them in my HAF-932... 2 in front intake to replace the big red fan and the 3rd will go at the bottom, next to the power supply.

Should be a decent setup i guess... ?!?!?


----------



## BUGZ

Thx Ceadder... Fixed the links to other sites...


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey BUGZ thought you wanted them all Blue?









That 140 all by itself isn't going to lite up the interior all by itself.

*Ack* PPCs' is down for maintenance.









I was gonna email them and see if they shipped to the Great White North.









Cause I bet you could get a much better price even with shipping than $126CA. The prices on the non LED Yates are pretty good though.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


Ok, im about to finaly order my fans for my HAF932 and want to know what u think of my future setup... (i'll order on ebay)

1 like this to replace the 140mm back exhaust

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yate-Loon-140mm-...-/350351411693

1 set of 2 like this to put on my Corsair H50 in push/pull exhaust on top of the case (next to the big 230mm fan that will be replaced by 2 120mm)

http://cgi.ebay.it/2-Pack-Yate-Loon-...-/350307485815
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=28869&...re=Yate%20Loon

6 like these to replace the 2 big fans on the side and top... meaning 4 on the side and 2 on the top...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cooler-Master-R4...-/160448176557

What do you think, good choice? I wanted to invest between 100$ & 150$ canadian for all and with this setup, im at 126$.

I'll also take my 3 Antec tricool blue from my old Antec nine hundred (2nd PC) and put them in my HAF-932... 2 in front intake to replace the big red fan and the 3rd will go at the bottom, next to the power supply.

Should be a decent setup i guess... ?!?!?


----------



## Nakattk

I would like to join. I have the HAF X. It's a very easy case to work with. I have the 850HX and I had to use the cpu extention cable to reach. All other cables were long enough though. It was a pretty easy build.







Pic is below.


----------



## BUGZ

well, u may have not checked my post correctly... sorry to say... or my links arent ok...

-the 140mm is blue
- the 6 Cooler Master R4 are blue
- The only 2 that are not blue are the 2 Yates and they will be on my H50 as exhaust on top (in the spot just next to where the big fan is).

i prefer a very good fan on my H50, so if they are not blue, i dont realy care, unless u can find me good price on 2 good blue fans that i can put on my H50... but the reviews on the yates i chose are pretty good...

And YEAH... PPCs is down! i wanted to check their prices!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey BUGZ thought you wanted them all Blue?









That 140 all by itself isn't going to lite up the interior all by itself.

*Ack* PPCs' is down for maintenance.









I was gonna email them and see if they shipped to the Great White North.









Cause I bet you could get a much better price even with shipping than $126CA. The prices on the non LED Yates are pretty good though.









~Ceadder


----------



## BUGZ

Hi Nakattak !

I see that u added 2 fans in push on your H50... and 1 pull on the other side i guess...?

Did u try with only 1 push, 1 pull? if so, did u compare the difference in temps with 1 push and 2 push?

I'm about to order my fans and if u tell me it makes a good difference, i may as well order 3!

Thank you and very nice case!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I would like to join. I have the HAF X. It's a very easy case to work with. I have the 850HX and I had to use the cpu extention cable to reach. All other cables were long enough though. It was a pretty easy build.







Pic is below.


----------



## Ceadderman

The YL Mediums come in Blue LED @ PPCs' for $4 each. You know how spendy the R4s' are. $32 total for the YL 120s' vs... I forget the price now but those aren't cheap. The eBay YL is comparative to the PPCs' but I would go there if you can add it and keep the shipping of the 8 120s' the same.

As I said in an earlier post my shipping from them was about $15. Yours will obviously go up a tad higher but if all you're getting is fans then figure on $60US. That ends up cheaper than the $126CA cause there is no way your buck is half the rate as our buck.

If nothing else hold off your purchases for a day or so and then see what happens with PPCs'. The worst case scenario here is that they don't or can't ship to Canada.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
well, u may have not checked my post correctly... sorry to say... or my links arent ok...

-the 140mm is blue
- the 6 Cooler Master R4 are blue
- The only 2 that are not blue are the 2 Yates and they will be on my H50 as exhaust on top (in the spot just next to where the big fan is).

i prefer a very good fan on my H50, so if they are not blue, i dont realy care, unless u can find me good price on 2 good blue fans that i can put on my H50... but the reviews on the yates i chose are pretty good...

And YEAH... PPCs is down! i wanted to check their prices!


----------



## BUGZ

I saw the Yates mediums blue like your saying... but was not 4$... was more like 15$ or so... tried to take the sleeving off... but there was no option to take them off completely... only choice of colors... or im blind or stupid or both!









For the CM R4... what do you mean by SPENDY? sorry but my madden language is french and dont understand that word...
















And many many thanx Ceadder... Your a big help, not many replied to me so far, except yoU! and i appreciate your time and help!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
The YL Mediums come in Blue LED @ PPCs' for $4 each. You know how spendy the R4s' are. $32 total for the YL 120s' vs... I forget the price now but those aren't cheap. The eBay YL is comparative to the PPCs' but I would go there if you can add it and keep the shipping of the 8 120s' the same.

As I said in an earlier post my shipping from them was about $15. Yours will obviously go up a tad higher but if all you're getting is fans then figure on $60US. That ends up cheaper than the $126CA cause there is no way your buck is half the rate as our buck.

If nothing else hold off your purchases for a day or so and then see what happens with PPCs'. The worst case scenario here is that they don't or can't ship to Canada.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm they are more expensive... = spendy.

Moi parlez france minimal. My apologies.









I'll screen shot what you need to do to get the best price for those YLs' when PPCs' is back up and running.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
I saw the Yates mediums blue like your saying... but was not 4$... was more like 15$ or so... tried to take the sleeving off... but there was no option to take them off completely... only choice of colors... or im blind or stupid or both!









For the CM R4... what do you mean by SPENDY? sorry but my madden language is french and dont understand that word...
















And many many thanx Ceadder... Your a big help, not many replied to me so far, except yoU! and i appreciate your time and help!


----------



## BUGZ

Ahhh thx! now i understand SPENDY!!!

In the meantime, i googled D12SM Blue and found this deal... and they do ship to canada... regular price 5.39$ each but if i take 10 or more, its 4.70$ each... not that bad...! Is it the same model you were talking about?

They have it in low, medium and high speed for same price... which one is better fo my case?

http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-12...d-pr-3823.html

price for 10:

Subtotal:
$47.00
Shipping cost:
$27.00
Total:
$74.00 that would be around 80$ canadian... sounds pretty good, what u think?

You know that company?

I may as well get the 140mm fan from them... they only have this one in blue... is speed ok for the back exhaust fan?

http://www.jab-tech.com/Yate-Loon-14...2-pr-4333.html

i know... sooooo many questions.... realy sorry for all this !

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Ummm they are more expensive... = spendy.

Moi parlez france minimal. My apologies.









I'll screen shot what you need to do to get the best price for those YLs' when PPCs' is back up and running.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Can't say for certain since the PPCs' site is down. My fans are all clear with Red LEDs'. You could shave $8 off the 120s' and the 140 @ PPCs' is a dollar more expensive.

If PPCs' doesn't ship to Canada, that seems like your best option however.

See, I knew that we could get you a better price.







Oui?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


Ahhh thx! now i understand SPENDY!!!

In the meantime, i googled D12SM Blue and found this deal... and they do ship to canada... regular price 5.39$ each but if i take 10 or more, its 4.70$ each... not that bad...! Is it the same model you were talking about?

They have it in low, medium and high speed for same price... which one is better fo my case?

http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-12...d-pr-3823.html

price for 10:

Subtotal: 
$47.00 
Shipping cost: 
$27.00 
Total: 
$74.00 that would be around 80$ canadian... sounds pretty good, what u think?

You know that company?

I may as well get the 140mm fan from them... they only have this one in blue... is speed ok for the back exhaust fan?

http://www.jab-tech.com/Yate-Loon-14...2-pr-4333.html

i know... sooooo many questions.... realy sorry for all this !


----------



## BUGZ

Yeah, im realy happy! thx!

*They have it in low, medium and high speed for same price... which one is better fo my case and for my H50?

I may as well get the 140mm fan from them... they only have this one in blue... is speed ok for the back exhaust fan?*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Can't say for certain since the PPCs' site is down. My fans are all clear with Red LEDs'. You could shave $8 off the 120s' and the 140 @ PPCs' is a dollar more expensive.

If PPCs' doesn't ship to Canada, that seems like your best option however.

See, I knew that we could get you a better price.







Oui?









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

I got all mine in High Speed Silents. Trust me though, they are not silent unless your MoBo controls the RPMs of the fans or if you have a fan controller to dial them back to a reasonable dB level

High Speed CFM rating is 88

Medium Speed CFM is 77 or 78. So you can do either one and still have positive results with your H50.









Medium is fine for the exhaust. It's still more flow than the stock CM 140.







*Edit* They do carry the 140mm in Blue and High Speed Silent as well. I have the High Speed Red version.







*ediT*

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


Yeah, im realy happy! thx!

*They have it in low, medium and high speed for same price... which one is better fo my case and for my H50?

I may as well get the 140mm fan from them... they only have this one in blue... is speed ok for the back exhaust fan?*


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


Hi Nakattak !

I see that u added 2 fans in push on your H50... and 1 pull on the other side i guess...?

Did u try with only 1 push, 1 pull? if so, did u compare the difference in temps with 1 push and 2 push?

I'm about to order my fans and if u tell me it makes a good difference, i may as well order 3!

Thank you and very nice case!!!


I didn't test it before hand, I just see many people doing the double fan with shrouds so looked good to me. My 930 so far idles around 32C with room ambiet at 23C. So, it's working alright to me. I have it setup to exhaust out the top with one pusher on bottom and one puller on top. It fit nicely, there are two mout holes already in the HAF X and I riged a bracket to hold the other side from the 5.25 bay metal pullout inserts. I am using the Scythe GT 1450's, but if they had the 18's in stock I would have gotten them. I do not hear them at all, and my case sits on top of my desk 1ft away from me. To be honest its worth the trouble and it doesnt cost that much more, you can even gut a few old 120's to make shrouds for free.


----------



## BUGZ

Humm, saw some reviews with that setup... Looks good... i'll look into it... I also found this Shroud...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25682

I'll probably order one too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


I didn't test it before hand, I just see many people doing the double fan with shrouds so looked good to me. My 930 so far idles around 32C with room ambiet at 23C. So, it's working alright to me. I have it setup to exhaust out the top with one pusher on bottom and one puller on top. It fit nicely, there are two mout holes already in the HAF X and I riged a bracket to hold the other side from the 5.25 bay metal pullout inserts. I am using the Scythe GT 1450's, but if they had the 18's in stock I would have gotten them. I do not hear them at all, and my case sits on top of my desk 1ft away from me. To be honest its worth the trouble and it doesnt cost that much more, you can even gut a few old 120's to make shrouds for free.


----------



## BUGZ

Great! PPCs are up and i placed this order... Should get it in like 10 days or so i guess...

Order Date: Thursday 01 July, 2010 
Products 
1 x *** NEW *** Yate Loon 140x140x25mm Clear Medium Speed Fan with Quad Blue LED D14SM-124B
- Cable: No changes (stock, unsleeved)
- Sleeve Color: Black
- Heatshrink Color: Black $8.99 
6 x *** NEW *** Yate Loon CLEAR 120mm Medium Speed Silent Case Fan with Blue LED - D12SM-124B - Sleeved
- Cable: No changes (stock, unsleeved)
- Sleeve Color: Black
- Heatshrink Color: Black $23.70 
1 x Arctic Silver 5 - 3.5 grams $6.99 
4 x *** NEW *** Yate Loon CLEAR 120mm High Speed Silent Case Fan with Blue LED - D12SH-124B - Sleeved
- Cable: No changes (stock, unsleeved)
- Sleeve Color: Black
- Heatshrink Color: Black $15.80 
1 x *** NEW *** Tecnofront AirBox 120 Plexi $12.95 
Sub-Total: $68.43 
United Parcel Service (1 x 8.50lbs) (Canada Standard): $26.08 
Total: $94.51

Many thx again!, u saved me money! i owe u!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I got all mine in High Speed Silents. Trust me though, they are not silent unless your MoBo controls the RPMs of the fans or if you have a fan controller to dial them back to a reasonable dB level

High Speed CFM rating is 88

Medium Speed CFM is 77 or 78. So you can do either one and still have positive results with your H50.









Medium is fine for the exhaust. It's still more flow than the stock CM 140.







*Edit* They do carry the 140mm in Blue and High Speed Silent as well. I have the High Speed Red version.







*ediT*

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

You're welcome Monsieur. Glad I could be of assistance.









Though you shoulda gone with Shin-Etsu TIM. Too late now I'm afraid. That's okay AS5 is still a solid TIM. But it has a 200 hour burn in time.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
Great! PPCs are up and i placed this order... Should get it in like 10 days or so i guess...

Order Date: Thursday 01 July, 2010
Products
1 x *** NEW *** Yate Loon 140x140x25mm Clear Medium Speed Fan with Quad Blue LED D14SM-124B
- Cable: No changes (stock, unsleeved)
- Sleeve Color: Black
- Heatshrink Color: Black $8.99
6 x *** NEW *** Yate Loon CLEAR 120mm Medium Speed Silent Case Fan with Blue LED - D12SM-124B - Sleeved
- Cable: No changes (stock, unsleeved)
- Sleeve Color: Black
- Heatshrink Color: Black $23.70
1 x Arctic Silver 5 - 3.5 grams $6.99
4 x *** NEW *** Yate Loon CLEAR 120mm High Speed Silent Case Fan with Blue LED - D12SH-124B - Sleeved
- Cable: No changes (stock, unsleeved)
- Sleeve Color: Black
- Heatshrink Color: Black $15.80
1 x *** NEW *** Tecnofront AirBox 120 Plexi $12.95
Sub-Total: $68.43
United Parcel Service (1 x 8.50lbs) (Canada Standard): $26.08
Total: $94.51

Many thx again!, u saved me money! i owe u!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

do u think that thermalright TIM, found in my ultra 120A, is a good one?


----------



## Ceadderman

Honestly it's not even on the list in the "80 way TIM" review that's in my sig. Now I might just not understand what you're referring to, so maybe if you check out the review you'll see which it is, if it's there. My apologies that I couldn't be of any more assistance on this.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah*


do u think that thermalright TIM, found in my ultra 120A, is a good one?


----------



## BUGZ

hummm ok... next time! Is it this one u mean ?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23069

When u got your Yates at 4$, did they come with the screws? I realy hope so or i'll be screwed! LoL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You're welcome Monsieur. Glad I could be of assistance.









Though you shoulda gone with Shin-Etsu TIM. Too late now I'm afraid. That's okay AS5 is still a solid TIM. But it has a 200 hour burn in time.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

1st question)Yes that's the stuff. Really excellent and 1 day cure time. It's actually 8 hours but 1 day for practicality.

2nd question)Nope not a single screw comes with them. However not all is lost. NCIX.com will have fan screws so you can get those in before the fans get to you. And you don't have to worry about 4th of July Holiday to interrupt your shipping.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


hummm ok... next time! Is it this one u mean ?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23069

When u got your Yates at 4$, did they come with the screws? I realy hope so or i'll be screwed! LoL


----------



## BUGZ

LoL thx Ceadder! I was able to add to my current order since it was still (Processing). I should get all together and they did not charge extra shipping for adding this to the order...

Order Information 
Order Date: Friday 02 July, 2010 
Products 
4 x Lian Li Anodized Thumbscrews M3 Size (1) - Blue $2.36 
10 x Fan Screws - Light Blue - Set of 4 $2.90 
1 x SHIN-ETSU X23-7783D Thermal Compount 0.5 Gram Tube $4.50

*For cable sleeving... is this kit a good one? And if i buy it, what else would i need to get to put these sleeves on?*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=833


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Honestly it's not even on the list in the "80 way TIM" review that's in my sig. Now I might just not understand what you're referring to, so maybe if you check out the review you'll see which it is, if it's there. My apologies that I couldn't be of any more assistance on this.









~Ceadder









Sorry to get off topic, but you should also check out Martin's TIM reviews, he includes a couple that have only hit the market recently and his reviews are very though and clear

http://skinneelabs.com/tim-v2.html
http://skinneelabs.com/tim2010part1.html

When I get my new bits and pieces I will def be going with Indigo Xtreme
http://skinneelabs.com/indigoxtreme.html

Goes from







to









Resulting in


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

hmmm... my TIM label says:

Thermalright thermal paste
CAUTION!
Do not swollow and keep away 
from children

lmao









go go holland national football team! puff puff >>> j


----------



## YangerD

I just painted all of my 5.25' drive bay mesh covers and the front intake fan mesh with a nice red. I hope it turns out nice. Just waiting for the paint to dry now. Will post pics up tonight. I do hope it will turn out decently.


----------



## FEAR.

*TEASER!*


















~FEAR.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


*For cable sleeving... is this kit a good one? And if i buy it, what else would i need to get to put these sleeves on?*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=833



Do you want to single sleeve all your cables? If so get it from Furry Letters. You need 1/8 for single wires.

Also check out the Cable Sleeving thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


*TEASER!*








~FEAR.


----------



## whood886

just finished my build i'll post some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm I believe that's a 1 gram tube of X23. But it's all good BUGZ.









Glad I could help.









@MIH, I'll check that out when I'm not so wiped out Mate. Been up since 1030 am after 2 hours sleep and put my system back together to find that my issues weren't MoBo related. Just finished up an hour ago now.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


LoL thx Ceadder! I was able to add to my current order since it was still (Processing). I should get all together and they did not charge extra shipping for adding this to the order...

Order Information 
Order Date: Friday 02 July, 2010 
Products 
4 x Lian Li Anodized Thumbscrews M3 Size (1) - Blue $2.36 
10 x Fan Screws - Light Blue - Set of 4 $2.90 
1 x SHIN-ETSU X23-7783D Thermal Compount 0.5 Gram Tube $4.50

*For cable sleeving... is this kit a good one? And if i buy it, what else would i need to get to put these sleeves on?*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=833


----------



## BUGZ

Thx a lot Yogi!!! Amazing ebay store...! It wont be for now cuz im at school right now, still 2 months left and realy hard 2 months... so i dont have time... and worst... i'm moving end of august... 13 hours away from my current city... So i'll order the sleeves in october or so, when i'm all installed in new house and got some free time!!!

But i definitely added this store to my favorites in ebay!!!

And thnx for pointing out that thread for sleeving tutorial!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Do you want to single sleeve all your cables? If so get it from Furry Letters. You need 1/8 for single wires.

Also check out the Cable Sleeving thread.


----------



## BUGZ

Ahahah np Ceadder!!! I understand how u feel! I had sleeping problems for the last 2 weeks! Couldnt get to sleep... and when i was sleeping, i was waking up after 10-15 minutes for no reason...

For the Shin-Etsu tube... u mean i ordered the wrong product?? I order this 0.5g cuz the 1g tube was out of stock...

And YES, you were definitely a good help!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ummm I believe that's a 1 gram tube of X23. But it's all good BUGZ.









Glad I could help.









@MIH, I'll check that out when I'm not so wiped out Mate. Been up since 1030 am after 2 hours sleep and put my system back together to find that my issues weren't MoBo related. Just finished up an hour ago now.

~Ceadder


----------



## TheAnonymous

Can anyone tell me how to remove the fan on the side panel (not the mesh!)? The location where I would assume its screwed in seems to be covered up or something.


----------



## Nhb93

You need an Allen Key to remove it. I'm sure someone will correct me on this, but I want to way it's a 3/8" Wrench. It's not covered up, it's just different.


----------



## BUGZ

not sure about the size, 3/8 seems correct... but its definitely an Allen Key!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You need an Allen Key to remove it. I'm sure someone will correct me on this, but I want to way it's a 3/8" Wrench. It's not covered up, it's just different.


----------



## Ceadderman

Defintely an Allen key, but I been using a Torx bit since I don't hav the correct size handy and it works fine only fragged one screw but since I'm not removing BriSleeps fan(paid for







) from that spot. Cable managing is kind of fun when you can only remove 3 of 4 screws.







lol

Didn't have to RMA my MoBo after all. Thanks to Corsair for needlessly costing me $11 bucks. It was the H50 being mounted too tight using the stupid plastic bosses they provide. Changed them out to the Intel ones and lo an behold the mounting is 100x easier.









So if you have the H50 and want to save yourself some trouble use the Intel inserts over the AM3 inserts.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You need an Allen Key to remove it. I'm sure someone will correct me on this, but I want to way it's a 3/8" Wrench. It's not covered up, it's just different.


----------



## Jelah

Im looking at a HAF 922 for my sig rig, anyone know if the side pannel will fit with fans on it? (Ive got a ven-x in there + giant gpu heatsink)


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Alright, to all of those 922 and 932 owners out there...
I am trying to find a good case for my sig rig. It must be spacious with good airflow with the possibility of a LCS fitting inside, but also in the sub-$150 range.
Could anyone here give me details as to how good stock airflow is, and what size/kind of radiators, reservoirs, pumps, etc., they are able to fit in either the 922 or 932? Or, even though this is the HAF club, if there is a better case with my specifications in mind?


----------



## Nhb93

The 932 features 2 x 200mm fans for intake, one on the side, and on in the front. It features another one for exhaust at the top, as well as a 140mm fan in the rear. The side door, which features the 200mm fan can be replaces with 4x120mm fans. The top of the case can easily be outfitted with a 360 rad, and many here have done that. If you pop some rivets, you can mount a 240 rad on the bottom of that case as well. FalloutBoy used to run a dual loop setup in his rig, and all the parts fit nicely inside. The 932 is a great all-around case and will not disappoint.


----------



## ztmike

Finally got it built (see my sig for specs) so I want to ask if I can be added to the member list.

And I also have a question on fans..

I replaced the side door fan with 4 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998121

I was thing about buying 2 of those for using at the top to replace the stock fan there..but will I even notice improved air flow over the stock fan? I can only mount 2 120mm fans on top and not sure if its worth the money to replace the stocker, unless it will actually help with temps.

Thoughts?

Thoughts on if I should go with 2 120mm fans..should I go with the fans in my link or another set? (I don't need the fans to have a light for the top)


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


Finally got it built (see my sig for specs) so I want to ask if I can be added to the member list.

And I also have a question on fans..

I replaced the side door fan with 4 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998121

I was thing about buying 2 of those for using at the top to replace the stock fan there..but will I even notice improved air flow over the stock fan? I can only mount 2 120mm fans on top and not sure if its worth the money to replace the stocker, unless it will actually help with temps.

Thoughts?

Thoughts on if I should go with 2 120mm fans..should I go with the fans in my link or another set? (I don't need the fans to have a light for the top)


the fan at the top is rated for 110cfm. each of the 120mm would pull 58cfm. the airflow wouldn't be much different. if it were me though, i like all matching fans in my case. if you are looking to save money, don't do it.


----------



## ztmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


the fan at the top is rated for 110cfm. each of the 120mm would pull 58cfm. the airflow wouldn't be much different. if it were me though, i like all matching fans in my case. if you are looking to save money, don't do it.


Thanks, do you know what the rear fan is rated at?


----------



## nascasho

I just realized something, at one point this thread had "HAF X" in the title along with the 932/922... where'd it go?! This thread only for 932/922 now (sorry if I missed something ahead of time).


----------



## Jelah

Just ordered a 932







I think it has more than enough room for all my heat-sinks


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry I would have suggested the 932 as that is what I use and it has LOTS of airflow. Unfortunately it's laying on its side for the moment as I'm waiting for my TIM to burn in so my H50 cooler will behave itself.

If I set it upright it won't Post, no matter what adjustments I make to the mounting screws.









As far as the name of the Club I'm not sure what's going on here. It had an X included in it last I saw but now it's gone and there's been no mention of it in the last week.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Just ordered a 932







I think it has more than enough room for all my heat-sinks


----------



## Sean W.

ad me to the HAF X owners list son!


----------



## Yogi

Almost done now. Just doing a leak test and I should have it all back together on Monday!


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


*For cable sleeving... is this kit a good one? And if i buy it, what else would i need to get to put these sleeves on?*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...roducts_id=833


You should also check out here for sleeving

http://en.mdpc-x.com/

Its what some of the best builds I've seen use, and what Falloutboy used, and what I have just ordered to redo my system.

The guy who runs it is really great too.


----------



## YangerD

Guys, I'm having a terrible time trying to remove my DVD burner. The tool lees design on my drive is busted I think. I keep pushing the button but it won't release my drive. Anyway to get at it?


----------



## nascasho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Guys, I'm having a terrible time trying to remove my DVD burner. The tool lees design on my drive is busted I think. I keep pushing the button but it won't release my drive. Anyway to get at it?


Just pull the physical plastic part off, you should be able to push on the top and bottom of it (I forget if it's the top/bottom or the sides). It comes off easy.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*


Just pull the physical plastic part off, you should be able to push on the top and bottom of it (I forget if it's the top/bottom or the sides). It comes off easy.


But it seems to be stuck in my drive. Would this damage the drive in anyway?


----------



## nascasho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


But it seems to be stuck in my drive. Would this damage the drive in anyway?


The things holding it in place are just metal pins. If you're a bit nervous try to remove one of the unused ones. Just be careful because the little button + spring can fly out.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*


The things holding it in place are just metal pins. If you're a bit nervous try to remove one of the unused ones. Just be careful because the little button + spring can fly out.


Alright thanks brother







Will try it out


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgtheadhole* 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6423114_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5611418_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...1_567964_n.jpg

cbf uploading any so i just got some from my fb profile

add me to the 932 list plz










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I would like to join. I have the HAF X. It's a very easy case to work with. I have the 850HX and I had to use the cpu extention cable to reach. All other cables were long enough though. It was a pretty easy build.







Pic is below.

http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/a...0/DSCN1599.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sean W.* 
ad me to the HAF X owners list son!

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k5.../wholeshot.jpg

All added and if I missed anyone, really sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
I just realized something, at one point this thread had "HAF X" in the title along with the 932/922... where'd it go?! This thread only for 932/922 now (sorry if I missed something ahead of time).

No. This is for *all* HAF owners. For some reason when I changed the title, it did change but doesn't show these changes. Oh well!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


You should also check out here for sleeving

http://en.mdpc-x.com/

Its what some of the best builds I've seen use, and what Falloutboy used, and what I have just ordered to redo my system.

The guy who runs it is really great too.




















very nice mate! cheers


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

I painted my HAF


----------



## FEAR.

when you gonna paint the other half?


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

My HAF 932. Couldn't be bothered uploading anywhere else other than my local forums
http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/Front-Par...-HAF-missing-G
http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/Black-Interior-of-MY-HAF
http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/i-didnt-paint
http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/Top-Part-of-my-HAF


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
when you gonna paint the other half?









can't be bothered, it looks sexy enough as it is, my paint brush is worn out though


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


I painted my HAF



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlPh4Kil1*


My HAF 932. Couldn't be bothered uploading anywhere else other than my local forums
http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/Front-Par...-HAF-missing-G









http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/Black-Interior-of-MY-HAF
http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/i-didnt-paint
http://pc.mmgn.com/Gallery/Top-Part-of-my-HAF


Just wondering why the linked pics from Alaph4akil1 are the same as Hawk-nVidia's...is there something wrong with my browser??


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

hehehehehehehe





























Just tricking falloutboy


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

2 picÂ´s from my HAF


----------



## Slug_go

Just got my HAF 932 last week.







Waiting on a couple more items before I swap from my Antec 300. It is big, but will hopefully have the air flow I want with the custom 932 HAF DemciFlex filters installed. All intakes will be filtered.

It will also have 2 Papst 120mm X 38mm 105 CFM fans; one at the bottom and one replacing the stock 140mm CM rear exhaust fan undervolted by a FC-5 controller.

Also, a new H50 will be going in too.









Anyone using / have used the Nexus 120 Beam Air Adapters in this case?

I'll post a couple pics when it all is together and it posts.


----------



## AAAKings

Ceederman, I hope you get a discount from performance-PC. I just hope those yate loon's you recomend are that good








Finally got my processor today







But no cooler for a few more days









Any tips or good forums that you use to overclock i7's?


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Just wondering why the linked pics from Alaph4akil1 are the same as Hawk-nVidia's...is there something wrong with my browser??

what a waist of a good case lol


----------



## Ceadderman

I should get a discount shouldn't I. But nope no discount. I do also suggest other companies that I've used like newegg and used to recommend ZZF as well.









I think they're that good btw. I'm running them @ 70% in my 932 and am currently getting between 31c-41c CPU and TMPIN0 32c/ TMPIN1 36c with an ambient temp of roughly 70F. I've got a Push/Pull with a shroud after the Push fan and a lapped CPU/H50 setup.

I'm more than confident in these fans for the price.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAAKings* 
Ce*a*derman, I hope you get a discount from performance-PC. I just hope those yate loon's you recomend are that good








Finally got my processor today







But no cooler for a few more days









Any tips or good forums that you use to overclock i7's?


----------



## AAAKings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 







I should get a discount shouldn't I. But nope no discount. I do also suggest other companies that I've used like newegg and used to recommend ZZF as well.









I think they're that good btw. I'm running them @ 70% in my 932 and am currently getting between 31c-41c CPU and TMPIN0 32c/ TMPIN1 36c with an ambient temp of roughly 70F. I've got a Push/Pull with a shroud after the Push fan and a lapped CPU/H50 setup.

I'm more than confident in these fans for the price.









~Ceadder









Judging from everyones comments after they got the Yate loons, it seems like a great buy. And cheap as hell too. I just need to learn how to sleeve better







But the MDPC-X sleeving is great and well worth the money IMO.

But I managed to get processor up to 3.29 with lower temps than what I got running at stock? (It was running at 1.5volts not overclocked







)


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
I painted my HAF

























lol







my dog will paint it better man, come on


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
can't be bothered, it looks sexy enough as it is, my paint brush is worn out though









I cannot disagree with this statement more.


----------



## BioHzrd

Any mounted Multiplr Rad's in/on there 932 ? currently got a 360 uptop internally but will need to add another when i go tri fire


----------



## Yogi

You can cut out 3 of you hard drives and then lay down a 240 on the bottom.


----------



## Nhb93

I think I've also seen two 240's mounted on the door. Would probably be tight to close it, but it should fit. It would probably be easier to just remove the entire HDD cage by popping the rivets, then fitting the 240. I think wermad also fit a 360 in the front under his top mounted 360. There's lots of ways to fit multiple rads inside a case this big. You could even mount some outside the case. 360 in the back a 480 on the top, the options are only limited by screw holes.


----------



## Yogi

The only problem with mounting them on the door is that you cant take it off. Bio do a search in the water cooling section for HAF rad mounting. There should be a couple threads with pics of HAfs with dual rads.


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys been a while since i posted, well i got all the peripherals out of the way (i love my new monitor and speakers!), now i just need the guts lol i got the psu and dvd drive already now i just gotta save up bout 3 paychecks for those main parts







btw the speakers are 2.1, u can barely see the amp at the bottom right corner


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys been a while since i posted, well i got all the peripherals out of the way (i love my new monitor and speakers!), now i just need the guts lol i got the psu and dvd drive already now i just gotta save up bout 3 paychecks for those main parts







btw the speakers are 2.1, u can barely see the amp at the bottom right corner









Nice stuff. Hope you get the rest of your parts soon


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Any mounted Multiplr Rad's in/on there 932 ? currently got a 360 uptop internally but will need to add another when i go tri fire


You've been quiet lately! Check my camera postbit for my gallery; triple 140mm up top and double 120mm in the base.


----------



## Ceadderman

Tank you in the middle of swapping out of the 932 also? I just noticed you don't have a case listed on your sig rig.









Well got my system back up and running. However shortstroked my Win7 drive got the OS onboard got everything up to date and now it looks like I ay have a virus on it.









I only did one thing more than add onboard programs and that was to download and set my wallpaper to desktop. So I'm thinking I got it then. Will know more when AVG boots this sucker off my system.

It took 10 minutes(based on monitor dim feature) and it was STILL booting this afternoon. I shut it down and went to Safe Mode. Win 7 was up and running in a matter of less than a minute by my estimation.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You've been quiet lately! Check my camera postbit for my gallery; triple 140mm up top and double 120mm in the base.


----------



## nascasho

Add me to the HAF X owners list as well!









Been getting it prepared for a PSU swap, expecting my Enermax to come back from RMA. Also expecting new coolers for my 5870 to arrive. Changed the side panel fan from that crappy so called 110cfm fan to an Antec Big Boy so far (MUCH more airflow, seriously). Fan is so fast that it sucks the dust filter close to the blades and causes it to make a horrid scraping sound... working on a fix for that, switch the fan to "medium" makes it just as effective as the stock 200mm. And lastly, got rid of the 120mm intake fan in the drive bays and replaced it with a single 140mm D14SH (_dual 120mm didn't do much for temps believe it or not_).

Tossed it together and took some more quick pics. Cables are still hanging around until finalize a couple more ninja techniques. (_You can see the cathode switch and the SATA cable for the drive isn't plugged in... yet, did it for testing_) I'll take much better ones when everything comes in the mail and everything is finalized.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*


Add me to the HAF X owners list as well!









Been getting it prepared for a PSU swap, expecting my Enermax to come back from RMA. Also expecting new coolers for my 5870 to arrive. Changed the side panel fan from that crappy so called 110cfm fan to an Antec Big Boy so far (MUCH more airflow, seriously). Fan is so fast that it sucks the dust filter close to the blades and causes it to make a horrid scraping sound... working on a fix for that, switch the fan to "medium" makes it just as effective as the stock 200mm. And lastly, got rid of the 120mm intake fan in the drive bays and replaced it with a single 140mm D14SH (_dual 120mm didn't do much for temps believe it or not_).

Tossed it together and took some more quick pics. Cables are still hanging around until finalize a couple more ninja techniques. (_You can see the cathode switch and the SATA cable for the drive isn't plugged in... yet, did it for testing_) I'll take much better ones when everything comes in the mail and everything is finalized.











































That's a sweet looking rig! Cable management is great as well. good job!


----------



## blue-cat

almost finished with the mods for the moment mainly just new paint job. and shortening psu cables.
definately sticking with air cooling until I upgrade back up to a quad core next year.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


You should also check out here for sleeving

http://en.mdpc-x.com/

Its what some of the best builds I've seen use, and what Falloutboy used, and what I have just ordered to redo my system.

The guy who runs it is really great too.


Speaking of mdpc-x.com, What ever happened to the murder mod website? Last I checked it said it would return in "June" then it said "July". Still nothing list for sale there though. I only bring it up because I know the Murdermod website used to sell the MDPC sleeving and I would rather not have to deal with the euro to dollar conversion rates. However I'm getting ancy and am now willing to order from mdpc-x.com.

I guess they sell it by the meter over there so can anyone suggest how much I would need to sleeve a 8-pin, 24-pin, and 8-Pin PCI-E Extension cables?

Thanks.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*












OMG


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Tank you in the middle of swapping out of the 932 also? I just noticed you don't have a case listed on your sig rig.









.....

~Ceadder










Nah, don't think I've ever listed my case? Just rely on the club thing in my sig.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


Speaking of mdpc-x.com, What ever happened to the murder mod website? Last I checked it said it would return in "June" then it said "July". Still nothing list for sale there though. I only bring it up because I know the Murdermod website used to sell the MDPC sleeving and I would rather not have to deal with the euro to dollar conversion rates. However I'm getting ancy and am now willing to order from mdpc-x.com.

I guess they sell it by the meter over there so can anyone suggest how much I would need to sleeve a 8-pin, 24-pin, and 8-Pin PCI-E Extension cables?

Thanks.


mdpc-x website sells small sleeve (the stuff you use for individual, non-sata, type cable) in packs of 10m. You could probably get away with 3 packs (30m)..... just. Assuming that would would sleeve 2 lots of PCI-E extensions cables for a graphics card, giving you 48 cables and allowing 60cm (most PCUs I've looked at have cables around 55cm in length) you would need 28.8m. If you know exactly how long your PSU cables are you can refine the number.

The other benefit of going directly to mdpc-x.com is that they sell the sleeve in colors other than black, and the colors look really sweet.


----------



## bfeng91

Hey does anyone know if the black edition side panel is up for individual sale anywhere? I plan to move to WC soon, and I thought that the side panel could use replacing


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfeng91*


Hey does anyone know if the black edition side panel is up for individual sale anywhere? I plan to move to WC soon, and I thought that the side panel could use replacing










Go check out the Cooler Master web store. If they don't have it start a chat with customer service, they should be able to get one out to you. I was able to order a HAF 932 left side panel for my HAF 932 AMD Edition. The panel wasn't on the online store and I went to a customer service chat and they helped me out. Great service from them!


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You've been quiet lately! Check my camera postbit for my gallery; triple 140mm up top and double 120mm in the base.



Yeah haven't been playing round with PC for a while, picked up new car so thats been my toy for the past while but just picked up a 5870 (should be here today) and want to add it into my loop with later on throwing in a 5970 to Tri fire it all in my loop so require another Rad in there !


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinto* 
Speaking of mdpc-x.com, What ever happened to the murder mod website? Last I checked it said it would return in "June" then it said "July". Still nothing list for sale there though. I only bring it up because I know the Murdermod website used to sell the MDPC sleeving and I would rather not have to deal with the euro to dollar conversion rates. However I'm getting ancy and am now willing to order from mdpc-x.com.

I guess they sell it by the meter over there so can anyone suggest how much I would need to sleeve a 8-pin, 24-pin, and 8-Pin PCI-E Extension cables?

Thanks.

I think it was pretty much the same price after conversion anyway. If you are going to order some sleeving get it now while the euro is low.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
Hey does anyone know if the black edition side panel is up for individual sale anywhere? I plan to move to WC soon, and I thought that the side panel could use replacing









They said at the end of May, then June, and now I think the end of July. Think they have just keep getting backorded.


----------



## Ceadderman

Technically you need roughly 125' of sleeving. But my OCD ass gotta have things in specific amounts. So I gotta get 150'









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinto* 
Speaking of mdpc-x.com, What ever happened to the murder mod website? Last I checked it said it would return in "June" then it said "July". Still nothing list for sale there though. I only bring it up because I know the Murdermod website used to sell the MDPC sleeving and I would rather not have to deal with the euro to dollar conversion rates. However I'm getting ancy and am now willing to order from mdpc-x.com.

I guess they sell it by the meter over there so can anyone suggest how much I would need to sleeve a 8-pin, 24-pin, and 8-Pin PCI-E Extension cables?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that this is subjective to area.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Great service from them!


----------



## superhead91

Can anyone recommend some good red LED 120mm fans? I want them to be red and not pink and I don't want to light up the room with them. I just want a nice red glow. Right now I'm considering the CM R4s or the some Yate Loons. Noise isn't really a big deal either because I've got two 3k Ultra Kaze running full speed as push/pull on my H50.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 







I think that this is subjective to area.









~Ceadder









Oh really? Maybe there are some stories I haven't heard of yet then


----------



## AAAKings

MPDC Sleeving is well worth the cost. Now It is one big headache and takes a long time. At least for me anyways, but I am sure if you use a proper tool it will help, Staples and pliers method takes a while to get good at.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
Can anyone recommend some good red LED 120mm fans? I want them to be red and not pink and I don't want to light up the room with them. I just want a nice red glow. Right now I'm considering the CM R4s or the some Yate Loons. Noise isn't really a big deal either because I've got two 3k Ultra Kaze running full speed as push/pull on my H50.









I would suggest the CM R4's, I have 2 and they arent too bright at all.

Ha, my ultras are so loud i had to get a fan controller, Im not sure how you stand that noise.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
I would suggest the CM R4's, I have 2 and they arent too bright at all.

Ha, my ultras are so loud i had to get a fan controller, Im not sure how you stand that noise.

Lol.. Yeah, I've considered getting a fan controller, but they don't bother me too bad.

I was kinda leaning towards the R4s, but I just wanted to make sure they were bright enough to be noticeable and they didn't look pinkish.


----------



## runeazn

add me pic of the haf while WC build is in siggy


----------



## Jelah

My 932 just got here

















My cat playin in the box, lol


----------



## YangerD

HAHA







I love cats


----------



## Jeci

I've just received my HAF 922, i got the littlin' as this is my first build and didn't want to go to over the top! Building the rig over the summer.









It's empty at the moment as that's all i can afford this week!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeci* 
I've just received my HAF 922, i got the littlin' as this is my first build and didn't want to go to over the top! Building the rig over the summer.









It's empty at the moment as that's all i can afford this week!

Nice







No go out and buy all the stuff to fill her up


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Nice







No go out and buy all the stuff to fill her up









Dude. I'm doing it over the summer as i'm saving up for the stuff with my extra shifts from work, i'm only working part time you see but over the summer i work full time! getting the funds together!


----------



## Ceadderman

R4s' are meh.









Yate Loons in any speed are









I have High Speed Silents' in my system from 140 Exhaust to Push/Pull on my H50 and have one on the bottom of my cabinet set as Intake. I don't have a fan controller as mine are controlled by my MoBo.

These fans are cost effective too. $4 each for the 120s'(x3) and $9 for the 140.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
Can anyone recommend some good red LED 120mm fans? I want them to be red and not pink and I don't want to light up the room with them. I just want a nice red glow. Right now I'm considering the CM R4s or the some Yate Loons. Noise isn't really a big deal either because I've got two 3k Ultra Kaze running full speed as push/pull on my H50.


----------



## blue-cat

anyone else notice how this thread is full of people asking about fans...
followed by ceadderman advocating yate loon $4 fans.

It's good advice but I swear it's been given about 20 times at least.

In other news, I decided to not go water-cooled til I get my new parts next year and focus on setting up my harddrives and make it the case tickety-boo.

Might even sell it if anyones interested but can't bring myself to see that money go down the drain.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
anyone else notice how this thread is full of people asking about fans...
followed by ceadderman advocating yate loon $4 fans.

It's good advice but I swear it's been given about 20 times at least.


lmao


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry blue, I'm running 10 posts per page right now so I didn't notice this.









I'll try to keep my yap shut in the future.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


anyone else notice how this thread is full of people asking about fans...
followed by ceadderman advocating yate loon $4 fans.

It's good advice but I swear it's been given about 20 times at least.

In other news, I decided to not go water-cooled til I get my new parts next year and focus on setting up my harddrives and make it the case tickety-boo.

Might even sell it if anyones interested but can't bring myself to see that money go down the drain.


----------



## BUGZ

NOOO dont!!! u gave me good advices and saved me a few bucks!

btw, i should receive my 4$ Yate Loons tomorrow or next monday!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sorry blue, I'm running 10 posts per page right now so I didn't notice this.









I'll try to keep my yap shut in the future.

~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

yeah sorry, i wasn't hating on you for giving people advice.

i was more criticising people for not reading the previous posts and finding your advice to help them... they're likely to run across some cool haf picture that could inspire them anyway.


----------



## BUGZ

well, i read a lot about the haf932 and stuff... but this thread has 775 pages!!!!!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
yeah sorry, i wasn't hating on you for giving people advice.

i was more criticising people for not reading the previous posts and finding your advice to help them... they're likely to run across some cool haf picture that could inspire them anyway.


----------



## Yogi

Set it to 100 posts per page and then its only 78









I went through every single page looking for ideas on mods and paint schemes for mine.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Set it to 100 posts per page and then its only 78










Makes things SO much easier. If you have the net to support it id highly suggest it.


----------



## Weston

Question for you all that have taken her apart: I noticed the rivets that hold the pci expansion bracket thing to the back panel are smaller than the rest of the rivets on the case. Also, the rivets that connect the top of the 3.5" and bottom of 5.25" bay together are smaller like the ones on the back. What size are they, or will the regular 1/8" rivets work when I'm putting the case back together?

Thanks,

Weston


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
Question for you all that have taken her apart: I noticed the rivets that hold the pci expansion bracket thing to the back panel are smaller than the rest of the rivets on the case. Also, the rivets that connect the top of the 3.5" and bottom of 5.25" bay together are smaller like the ones on the back. What size are they, or will the regular 1/8" rivets work when I'm putting the case back together?

Thanks,

Weston

Are they? Or are you just looking at the back of the rivet?

To answer your question though, 1/8" rivets will work.


----------



## Weston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
Are they? Or are you just looking at the back of the rivet?

To answer your question though, 1/8" rivets will work.

From first glance it looked like they were. I was more concerned about getting the tool-less pieces off the 5.25" though when I noticed it. But thanks for the info









Weston


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
From first glance it looked like they were. I was more concerned about getting the tool-less pieces off the 5.25" though when I noticed it. But thanks for the info









Weston

Lol... Yeah, taking those toolless pieces off was kinda a pain. They also scratched the paint when I put them back on after painting my case. I'm assuming that's what you're planning on doing.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
Makes things SO much easier. If you have the net to support it id highly suggest it.

Yup, the only problem is that when I try to go on my phone it wont load half the time :/


----------



## BUGZ

lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Set it to 100 posts per page and then its only 78









I went through every single page looking for ideas on mods and paint schemes for mine.


----------



## noob.deagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 










Mines bigger


----------



## Ceadderman

All good.









Sorry bout the response. I'm trying to reformat my XP drive cause I wish to RAID 0.









Yeah right. And Obama wants to give me a million dollars to promote wage reallocation.









Stupid system keeps blocking it. Tried to outsmart the friggin thing by deleting everything on it. No dice. Now I have to reload frickin XP on it.









This thing is pissing me off something fierce. I just DID a reformat of my Win 7 drive to short stroke it. Giving me 250Gb of operable Drive and 750 Gb of storage. Didn't have issue one doing this. But now I'm trying to reformat the XP drive and it's being a PoS.









I love my 932 but I'm so fed up I might just chuck it out the 2nd floor window.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
yeah sorry, i wasn't hating on you for giving people advice.

i was more criticising people for not reading the previous posts and finding your advice to help them... they're likely to run across some cool haf picture that could inspire them anyway.


----------



## Krazee

This thing is HUGE!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

My AMD Edition side panel came the other day, and yes, it's a bit difficult to see, but I like it nonetheless. It's more visible to the naked eye than the camera.


----------



## Ceadderman

So I take it you're not going to replace the Acrylic?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
My AMD Edition side panel came the other day, and yes, it's a bit difficult to see, but I like it nonetheless. It's more visible to the naked eye than the camera.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
So I take it you're not going to replace the Acrylic?









~Ceadder









I've considered it, and would not be against it, but for now it's good enough.


----------



## YangerD

I actually swapped out my AMD Edition side panel for a original HAF 932 Panel and put a Red 200mm LED fan on it. It looks pretty sweet. Got a hybrid 932/932 AMD Edition case going on here


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noob.deagle* 
Mines bigger


















Oh, I see how it is.

Well my GPU coolers are bigger than yours (lol)


















Btw... I want an NH-D14 too...


----------



## CDub07

Just picked up a HAF 922 today. So hot in the house i have to wait til the morning to swap everything out. I went after the 932 for $119 but it was soldout. Pics don't do that case justice. It is freaking huge. If it was in stock i don't know if i would have bought anyways. Too much case a microatx board. Will post back when it have everything up and running. Will take a few pics.


----------



## Ceadderman

I ran the Asus M4N68T-M MircoATX in my 932. It's not as big as you think spacially. About the only area where you'd really notice it is where the MoBo doesn't reach to ATX size. It actually looked pretty nice in there and it was nice to have the room to work on it. I've been in some real snailshell systems that I was constantly scraping a knuckle in.

All good though. The 922 should be plenty fine for your needs.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Just picked up a HAF 922 today. So hot in the house i have to wait til the morning to swap everything out. I went after the 932 for $119 but it was soldout. Pics don't do that case justice. It is freaking huge. If it was in stock i don't know if i would have bought anyways. Too much case a microatx board. Will post back when it have everything up and running. Will take a few pics.


----------



## AAAKings

Is anyone running a LCD screen in their drive bays? I want to monitor temps while working in full screen applications. Or does any use the 2nd gen G15 keyboard? Looking for recomendations for my Haf 922 Build.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAAKings* 
Is anyone running a LCD screen in their drive bays? I want to monitor temps while working in full screen applications. Or does any use the 2nd gen G15 keyboard? Looking for recomendations for my Haf 922 Build.

I use the 2nd gen G15, it's quite useful in monitoring my gpu temps and usage.


----------



## Machiyariko

HAF X owner ok to join?

This is my newly finished system.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice cable management. Is that Mdxpc sleeving? The Red stuff I mean?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
HAF X owner ok to join?

This is my newly finished system.


----------



## Machiyariko

I got it from furryletters on Ebay, 100ft for $15. I have plenty left over for when i get more video cards.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool, do you know which color it is and is it at all see through? I'm doing black(CC) but I'm looking for a decent Red to do my fan cables and minor bits in. I'm considering alternating Red and Black for the 24 pin and making the 8 pin Entirely red. But I really need to know which one I need to order.

Thanks for the input Machiyariko, much appreciated.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
I got it from furryletters on Ebay, 100ft for $15. I have plenty left over for when i get more video cards.


----------



## Yogi

Finally finished with my case mod and wc loop. Got it all back together and did my cable management today. Final pics when I can get a new camera, but enjoy these for now
EK Supreme HF Full Nickel & EK 5850 Nickel + Acetal


Front intakes


3x San Ace 101s These suckers are loud


Painted front mesh. Gunna cut out the LEDs and just paint the knobs grey. Might switch them to white LEDs later on.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 



Very nice! You should leave the front like this. It looks more aggressive without the front grill & bay covers.







But of course, we have dust, small children & pets to worry about.

You could call it "Skeletor".


----------



## Machiyariko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Cool, do you know which color it is and is it at all see through? I'm doing black(CC) but I'm looking for a decent Red to do my fan cables and minor bits in. I'm considering alternating Red and Black for the 24 pin and making the 8 pin Entirely red. But I really need to know which one I need to order.

Thanks for the input Machiyariko, much appreciated.









~Ceadder









I bought the 1/8" size red. It covers pretty well although i had black wires to begin with. On regular wires I'd say about 90%-95% coverage. I will buy it again for other builds.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...1442&viewitem=


----------



## MIH

Hey Ceader. My GF showed me this, telling me it was "one for me", but when I saw it I instantly thought of you, as I remember you mentioning your OCD a couple of times in this thread










Sorry for off topic but couldn't resist


----------



## Ceadderman

That is so going on my desktop.









Thanks Mate +Rep for the heads up move on your part.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Hey Ceader. My GF showed me this, telling me it was "one for me", but when I saw it I instantly thought of you, as I remember you mentioning your OCD a couple of times in this thread










Sorry for off topic but couldn't resist


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
That is so going on my desktop.









Thanks Mate +Rep for the heads up move on your part.









~Ceadder









NP mate, I like it so much its now my avatar (as you may now plainly see)


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slug_go* 
Just got my HAF 932 last week.







Waiting on a couple more items before I swap from my Antec 300. It is big, but will hopefully have the air flow I want with the custom 932 HAF DemciFlex filters installed. All intakes will be filtered.

It will also have 2 Papst 120mm X 38mm 105 CFM fans; one at the bottom and one replacing the stock 140mm CM rear exhaust fan undervolted by a FC-5 controller.

Also, a new H50 will be going in too.









Anyone using / have used the Nexus 120 Beam Air Adapters in this case?

I'll post a couple pics when it all is together and it posts.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Add me to the HAF X owners list as well!









Been getting it prepared for a PSU swap, expecting my Enermax to come back from RMA. Also expecting new coolers for my 5870 to arrive. Changed the side panel fan from that crappy so called 110cfm fan to an Antec Big Boy so far (MUCH more airflow, seriously). Fan is so fast that it sucks the dust filter close to the blades and causes it to make a horrid scraping sound... working on a fix for that, switch the fan to "medium" makes it just as effective as the stock 200mm. And lastly, got rid of the 120mm intake fan in the drive bays and replaced it with a single 140mm D14SH (_dual 120mm didn't do much for temps believe it or not_).

Tossed it together and took some more quick pics. Cables are still hanging around until finalize a couple more ninja techniques. (_You can see the cathode switch and the SATA cable for the drive isn't plugged in... yet, did it for testing_) I'll take much better ones when everything comes in the mail and everything is finalized.

http://nascasho.com/Photos/HAF_X/DSC00513.JPG
http://nascasho.com/Photos/HAF_X/DSC00516.JPG
http://nascasho.com/Photos/HAF_X/DSC00518.JPG
http://nascasho.com/Photos/HAF_X/DSC00520.JPG
http://nascasho.com/Photos/HAF_X/DSC00522.JPG


Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
add me pic of the haf while WC build is in siggy










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
HAF X owner ok to join?

This is my newly finished system.

http://public.bay.livefilestore.com/...%5D.JPG?psid=1

All added!

Now its finaly time for me to hand over the club. Unfortunately the guy I had in mind had to turn it down. This gives any of you the chance to take it over.

If your interested, plz PM me and let me know. Keep in mind you must be pretty active both in this club and obviously OCN. Also don't offer to take over if your planning on getting another case anytime soon! Have a good hard think about it as once your in, you must stay dedicated.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Perhaps a name change is in order, given all of these new HAF-X owners? Why not the The Cooler Master HAF 932/922/X Club?

Just a thought.


----------



## CDub07

I Need to be added to the 922 list.

Here is my pics. Still needs cable management.

http://picasaweb.google.com/11581772...2533/922Build#


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Perhaps a name change is in order, given all of these new HAF-X owners? Why not the The Cooler Master HAF 932/922/X Club?

Just a thought.

Its been done....here's the new sig link if you want it.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html"]:ninja:The *OFFICIAL* HAF 932/922/X Case Owners Club:ninja:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## Oochi

I would like to join, please? I own a 922. Peep the avatar


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


Still needs cable management.

http://picasaweb.google.com/11581772...2533/922Build#


hell yeah








same monitors btw


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Perhaps a name change is in order, given all of these new HAF-X owners? Why not the The Cooler Master HAF 932/922/X Club?

Just a thought.


The name has changed but for some reason hasn't changed in the list of case threads. I might PM a mod about this now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


Its been done....here's the new sig link if you want it.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html"]:ninja:The *OFFICIAL* HAF 932/922/X Case Owners Club:ninja:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]


Its all there!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


I Need to be added to the 922 list.

Here is my pics. Still needs cable management.

http://picasaweb.google.com/11581772...2533/922Build#



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oochi*


I would like to join, please? I own a 922. Peep the avatar


Both added. Welcome!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
The name has changed but for some reason hasn't changed in the list of case threads. I might PM a mod about this now.

Yep, that's all I was pointing out.


----------



## AquaKool

I have a HAF X, please add me to the list.









I would like my name to be linked to my build log.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ached-4-a.html

Thanks.


----------



## johnko1

Just won a lucky game (400 euros)!!! I ordered 2 Caviar Black 640's and have to install again the hard drive cage.pfffffffffff

rest of the money will go to a better cooler ,some fans (12) and powder coating.I really like it


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah* 
hell yeah








same monitors btw









lol..Well when i first put it together my system wouldn't do anything and scared the s#&t out of me. Troubleshooted it and got it working and was happy to get it running I said i would go back and do that at a later time.


----------



## Ulthran

I have a 922 please add me to the list







, i love this case, only regret is that i didnt get a 932 lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

oops... sorry...


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


I Need to be added to the 922 list.


why you need to be added anyway?
jokin'


----------



## Grobinov.

How quiet are the stock system fans?


----------



## Ceadderman

Under 25 dB I think. Not sure. You can't hardly even hear my brothers 932. If they're both in the same room, you can definitely tell mine is there.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov.*


How quiet are the stock system fans?


----------



## CDub07

To have 2X200mm and a 120mm fan to me the case is black ops quiet. I have to put my head about 3 inches to the case to hear it. I could also here my hard drives just running away in my old case this one nothing. Best $90 i have spent in a good while.


----------



## Krazee

Why was I not added. I just posted a pic of my paint HAF 932


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Why was I not added. I just posted a pic of my paint HAF 932


Relax, the one running this club is probably busy.


----------



## Ren-dog

Hows this?


----------



## Krazee

Nice I like it


----------



## obmas

how do you join?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *obmas*


how do you join?


Just post some pics of your HAF here and FalloutBoy will add you to the list.

Edit: Welcome to OCN, BTW.


----------



## Jelah

Here's some pics of my 932 filled up


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Oh, I see how it is.

Well my GPU coolers are bigger than yours (lol)


















Btw... I want an NH-D14 too...









Say, how well does the sound dampening foam work for you? I'm considering doing the same.


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinto* 
Say, how well does the sound dampening foam work for you? I'm considering doing the same.

I didn't notice a difference in acoustics really, I did it for looks. But I am sure if you use enough on the rear of the case, the top and the side panel (_both_) you'd probably knock some sound out.


----------



## POLICE

hi!

i remake my old HAF header...
pls edit first post if like it


----------



## Ceadderman

Missing the X Mate.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
hi!

i remake my old HAF header...
pls edit first post if like it


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Missing the X Mate.









~Ceadder










I see an X


----------



## blue-cat

a pic of an haf-x


----------



## BUGZ

hi Guys! Need an advice for my HAF932 fans... I need to control a total of 12 120mm fans... So i would like to know what fan controllers you would recommend to buy in the list of that site (newegg.ca) link below.

Many thanks in advance!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...d&Pagesize=100


----------



## Nhb93

Two of either of these: Sunbeam or Zalman. I've got the Zalman and it worked fine, but I'm not a large fan of the design. Those are probably your best two options on that list.

The one FalloutBoy modded is also a good choice, but it's also pretty difficult to find, since I guess it sells so well.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

I have 2 Zalmans. I have 1 of them for sale for $35 shipped let me know if you need it:


----------



## BUGZ

Thx for your recommendation! Not too sure about the Sunbeam, i read a few comments saying the lights were way too bright... But they are blue, like most of my fans...

The Zalman, i like it, but i think the lights are red... as stated before, my fans are blue... i'd like it to match lol

For the FalloutBoy... Cant find it... would you have a link?

Many thx!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Two of either of these: Sunbeam or Zalman. I've got the Zalman and it worked fine, but I'm not a large fan of the design. Those are probably your best two options on that list.

The one FalloutBoy modded is also a good choice, but it's also pretty difficult to find, since I guess it sells so well.


----------



## BUGZ

Thx Hombre for the offer!

But if i decide to order 2 of them, ill get 2 brand new ones, shipping Priority with Purolator... I'm sure U'll sell it fast anyway!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


I have 2 Zalmans. I have 1 of them for sale for $35 shipped let me know if you need it:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


Thx for your recommendation! Not too sure about the Sunbeam, i read a few comments saying the lights were way too bright... But they are blue, like most of my fans...

The Zalman, i like it, but i think the lights are red... as stated before, my fans are blue... i'd like it to match lol

For the FalloutBoy... Cant find it... would you have a link?

Many thx!


I think any of the LEDs can be changed with a little soldering.

FalloutBoy's was the Lamptron FC2. I lot of people love it, but like I said, it's hard to find. It'll control 6 fans like the other two I said. The Zalman lights are blue at low speed and red after you turn the fans past a certain point.


----------



## BUGZ

nice to know about the light color changing with speed! thx!

I just found this for the Lamptron FC2... In stock at NCIX...

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=39052

If i get 2 of them, shipped 1-2 business days = total 101.58$ Canadian...

OR

If i go with 2 Zalman MFC1 from Newegg, shipped 2-5 business days = 85.60$ CAN

Not sure which to get!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I think any of the LEDs can be changed with a little soldering.

FalloutBoy's was the Lamptron FC2. I lot of people love it, but like I said, it's hard to find. It'll control 6 fans like the other two I said. The Zalman lights are blue at low speed and red after you turn the fans past a certain point.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

i should note. the Zalmans fan leds are blue until turned half way up then turn to red







and my used one was used for a week then taken out as a friend purchased my fans so no need







let me know 35 shipped priority usps


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
Thx Hombre for the offer!

But if i decide to order 2 of them, ill get 2 brand new ones, shipping Priority with Purolator... I'm sure U'll sell it fast anyway!

Or you could get one 6 channel controller and 6 of these http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0221360

You should have no problem running all your fans off one controller as fans do not pull very much power at all. I have 8 case fans running off a 4 channel controller and they've been running reliably for 2 years now.


----------



## BUGZ

humm good idea too! ill think about it overnight!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heyitsryan* 
Or you could get one 6 channel controller and 6 of these http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0221360

You should have no problem running all your fans off one controller as fans do not pull very much power at all. I have 8 case fans running off a 4 channel controller and they've been running reliably for 2 years now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Man...

I'm really considering this or the sleeving. I only have enough for 1 thing available to me right now. MoBo can control the fans, but I have to adjust in the BIOS. Tried it via PC PROBE II and the damn thing made a racket because of "overvoltage". Sounded like a chemical attack warning.









But I really want my sleeves to be done. And the controller isn't exactly what I want.









Decisions, decisions.









Great price though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
i should note. the Zalmans fan leds are blue until turned half way up then turn to red







and my used one was used for a week then taken out as a friend purchased my fans so no need







let me know 35 shipped priority usps


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Forgot to post these in like a year









Changed my mobo and psu and gpu since the pics but basically the same thing since you can't see them.


----------



## YangerD

^ Must be loud with all those fans


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Man...

I'm really considering this or the sleeving. I only have enough for 1 thing available to me right now. MoBo can control the fans, but I have to adjust in the BIOS. Tried it via PC PROBE II and the damn thing made a racket because of "overvoltage". Sounded like a chemical attack warning.









But I really want my sleeves to be done. And the controller isn't exactly what I want.









Decisions, decisions.









Great price though.









~Ceadder









Sleeving!!! Just put on some headphones and listen to music. Cant even hear my 101's on full blast


----------



## Weston

Question for you guys that have painted your HAF. I've got mine all taken apart and ready to paint, was just wondering how many coats you all used. (ie. how many coats of primer, color, clear coat)

Thanks!

Weston


----------



## Yogi

1 Prime, 3 Color, and no clear coat


----------



## Nhb93

I used 2 of primer and 2 of paint. I used thicker coats than I probably should have though, but it coated just fine and slightly resembles [nk]Sharp's just a few posts up the page.

EDIT: Ceadderman catches me on the spelling.


----------



## Ceadderman

Is that some of newfandangled peripheral added to the system to take the load off the CPU?









j/k man.









I only sprayed one coat of Satin Black and haven't had to go back at it since. It's gotten a couple of small nicks in the coating but it took some pretty hard whacks and hasn't looked too worse for the wear.

All I did was scuff the powder coat and used that as my base coat.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
...I used thinker coats...


----------



## BUGZ

I'm about to order my HAF932 fan controller... And im not sure which of these 4 to get... comments pls...! thanks again!

I have 13 fans, 3 that i can control on my mobo, so i would need to control a total of 10 fans... So either i get 2 fans controller or i get 1 and splitters to plug 2 fans per channel... (WHICH IS BEST?)

http://www.directcanada.com/products...cture=Lamptron

http://forums.ncix.com/forums/index....d=0#msg1960517

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42...nufacture=NZXT

*I Really like this one, but per channel Watts is only 6W (enough to plug 2 Yate loon 120mm?)*

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...cture=AeroCool

Thanks !


----------



## blue-cat

i know this might sound a little daunting for some but would i be right in saying if you just connect the wires from fans together (for example all the radiator fans), and wire them to a molex cable and then add a variable resistor you can have control of as many fans as you like for far less than a fan controller.

if your set up is like mine where you have an unused molex cable I reckon you could probably get at least 6 120mm fans off it at max power. please correct me if im wrong.

btw, finished painting for now


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I only sprayed one coat of Satin Black and haven't had to go back at it since. It's gotten a couple of small nicks in the coating but it took some pretty hard whacks and hasn't looked too worse for the wear.


Exactly how I did mine and it just has one or two nicks in it but nothing major or anything you can even notice without closer inspection.


----------



## Ceadderman

You're not far of base on this. With the fans he got he could technically get 8 of them onboard plus the CPU cooler. I wouldn't do more than 3 per header however.

I guess I just got lucky in that I don't have to have one. I didn't even know how many headers my MoBo had until I got it out of the box and started working on it.









Hey blue, where do you call home? That color scheme is pretty familiar. If I just went by colors, I would say Cleveland, Baltimore or San Francisco. Or Cincinnati maybe?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


i know this might sound a little daunting for some but would i be right in saying if you just connect the wires from fans together (for example all the radiator fans), and wire them to a molex cable and then add a variable resistor you can have control of as many fans as you like for far less than a fan controller.

if your set up is like mine where you have an unused molex cable I reckon you could probably get at least 6 120mm fans off it at max power. please correct me if im wrong.

btw, finished painting for now


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


I'm about to order my HAF932 fan controller


None of your links worked for me. If the one you like is the NZXT sentry LX (my previous one) I would recommend against it. It doesn't have the power to do many fans and the only saving feature is its looks.


----------



## Ceadderman

I can safely say that with the 120s' he got the NZXT should be fine if that's what he has in mind. I know his fans as he has the blue version of mine and Medium speed too.

Each of my High Speed fans is 6w so he could do 2 or 3 per channel. I'm not sure how many channels that unit has but it should be able to power 20w per channel +/-.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


None of your links worked for me. If the one you like is the NZXT sentry LX (my previous one) I would recommend against it. It doesn't have the power to do many fans and the only saving feature is its looks.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I can safely say that with the 120s' he got the NZXT should be fine if that's what he has in mind. I know his fans as he has the blue version of mine and Medium speed too.

Each of my High Speed fans is 6w so he could do 2 or 3 per channel. I'm not sure how many channels that unit has but it should be able to power 20w per channel +/-.









~Ceadder










It has 6 I believe but each channel is only rated for 6W, it is really bad









edit : Actually only has 4W per channel, I lied :/

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=33524&...nufacture=NZXT


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm having a hard time believing that it can only handle 6w per channel. The Sentry II handles 10w per channel and it's half the size of that one.









Unfortunately that site doesn't show the specs and neither does newegg.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


It has 6 I believe but each channel is only rated for 6W, it is really bad









edit : Actually only has 4W per channel, I lied :/

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=33524&...nufacture=NZXT


----------



## teddeism

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


i know this might sound a little daunting for some but would i be right in saying if you just connect the wires from fans together (for example all the radiator fans), and wire them to a molex cable and then add a variable resistor you can have control of as many fans as you like for far less than a fan controller.

if your set up is like mine where you have an unused molex cable I reckon you could probably get at least 6 120mm fans off it at max power. please correct me if im wrong.

btw, finished painting for now










Nice paint job. I posted my paint job a while ago but I didn't get much comments on it. I did something similar by painting the side white but keeping the outside black.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


i know this might sound a little daunting for some but would i be right in saying if you just connect the wires from fans together (for example all the radiator fans), and wire them to a molex cable and then add a variable resistor you can have control of as many fans as you like for far less than a fan controller.

if your set up is like mine where you have an unused molex cable I reckon you could probably get at least 6 120mm fans off it at max power. please correct me if im wrong.

btw, finished painting for now










Whoooa that looks amazing, i really like it







Giving me lots of ideas for when i paint mine


----------



## opuss

First post









I have a HAF 922. Find it wonderful (and huge). Got it about 5 days ago.


----------



## massy086

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Whoooa that looks amazing, i really like it







Giving me lots of ideas for when i paint mine










go green its good for the planet lol


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey blue, where do you call home? That color scheme is pretty familiar. If I just went by colors, I would say Cleveland, Baltimore or San Francisco. Or Cincinnati maybe?









~Ceadder










Think you're out by a few thousand miles Cead, blue is based in the UK


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
go green its good for the planet lol










Ooohhh i like









I cant wait to get some paint! Think i might go with a dark blue to match my fans, then white in a few places


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh must be his Football/Rugby club colors. I was thinking Baseball or NFL colors.









My San Francisco club's colors are the same, is why it caught my attention. That truly is sharp.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
Think you're out by a few thousand miles Cead, blue is based in the UK


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Is this for the HAF X owners now, as well? >.>


----------



## BUGZ

Hi Ceadderman and the others who replied to my post for fan controllers...

Here i fixed the links... My borad has 1 cpu fan connector and 2 aux fan connectors, that leaves me with 10 other fans to control...

Ceadderman: i finaly ordered 4 highspeed fans and all others are medium...

http://www.directcanada.com/products...cture=Lamptron

http://forums.ncix.com/forums/index....d=0#msg1960517

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42...nufacture=NZXT

*I Really like this one, but per channel Watts is only 6W (enough to plug 2 Yate loon 120mm?)*

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...cture=AeroCool

Which one u recommend if i want to put 2 per channel?

many thx guys!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl* 
Is this for the HAF X owners now, as well? >.>

Yup.


----------



## Ceadderman

Go with the Lamptron Bugz. The FC3 can take up to 30 watts per channel. So with the FC5 you should be able to split them out evenly over the spread and not hit even a 20 watt ceiling.

On top of this it has that Blue that you love also.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
Hi Ceadderman and the others who replied to my post for fan controllers...

Here i fixed the links... My borad has 1 cpu fan connector and 2 aux fan connectors, that leaves me with 10 other fans to control...

Ceadderman: i finaly ordered 4 highspeed fans and all others are medium...

http://www.directcanada.com/products...cture=Lamptron

http://forums.ncix.com/forums/index....d=0#msg1960517

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42...nufacture=NZXT

*I Really like this one, but per channel Watts is only 6W (enough to plug 2 Yate loon 120mm?)*

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...cture=AeroCool

Which one u recommend if i want to put 2 per channel?

many thx guys!


----------



## B-roca

Ok so I painted my HAF 932 a couple of days ago but forgot to share it with OCN so here we go (excuse poor quality I took these with my phone)

Disassembled

Parts


----------



## torsp

Hey guys, so has anyone devised an easier way to remove the front cover on the 922 to clear the dust filter? I have replaced the stock screws with thumbnail screws but would like to see if anyone has a "quicker" method.

TIA


----------



## Sil

Very nice HAF X there nascasho









How did you manage to mount the two 120mm fans at the front of the case if you dont mind me asking?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Add me to the HAF X owners list as well!









Been getting it prepared for a PSU swap, expecting my Enermax to come back from RMA. Also expecting new coolers for my 5870 to arrive. Changed the side panel fan from that crappy so called 110cfm fan to an Antec Big Boy so far (MUCH more airflow, seriously). Fan is so fast that it sucks the dust filter close to the blades and causes it to make a horrid scraping sound... working on a fix for that, switch the fan to "medium" makes it just as effective as the stock 200mm. And lastly, got rid of the 120mm intake fan in the drive bays and replaced it with a single 140mm D14SH (_dual 120mm didn't do much for temps believe it or not_).

Tossed it together and took some more quick pics. Cables are still hanging around until finalize a couple more ninja techniques. (_You can see the cathode switch and the SATA cable for the drive isn't plugged in... yet, did it for testing_) I'll take much better ones when everything comes in the mail and everything is finalized.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am currently in the process of building my haf-x project. I think I will name it project reaper. These are the last pics of my HAF932. I will be putting in one 360RAD and a 240RAD in the HAF-X. I will post pics once the pc is done.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I am currently in the process of building my haf-x project. I think I will name it project reaper. These are the last pics of my HAF932. I will be putting in one 360RAD and a 240RAD in the HAF-X. I will post pics once the pc is done.




























Woah! THats an impressive paintjob. Even more so if you did it all yourself!

Sorry to disappoint ceader but its just VW orange and appliance white. Found they worked well together in sketchup so went for it.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
go green its good for the planet lol










Love it, should definately put the rear 140 back in to match the green and black scheme though. Maybe even replace the front fan to a black one and add some custom leds in either green or white.


----------



## BUGZ

Thx Ceadder...

I was about to do that (FC5 and split) but then, i found out by calculating that buying 2 NZXT Sentry 2 will be cheaper actually... And i realy like it's look...

Ever tried that Sentry 2 ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Go with the Lamptron Bugz. The FC3 can take up to 30 watts per channel. So with the FC5 you should be able to split them out evenly over the spread and not hit even a 20 watt ceiling.

On top of this it has that Blue that you love also.









~Ceadder


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
Love it, should definately put the rear 140 back in to match the green and black scheme though. Maybe even replace the front fan to a black one and add some custom leds in either green or white.

ye i put back in the 140mm in the rear and changed the front leds to green


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I am currently in the process of building my haf-x project. I think I will name it project reaper. These are the last pics of my HAF932. I will be putting in one 360RAD and a 240RAD in the HAF-X. I will post pics once the pc is done.




























Whhoooaaaa thats sick, good job man, i wish i had the skills to paint like that


----------



## townending

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke* 
This owners thread is kinda small









not anymore haha


----------



## Ceadderman

True dat!









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *townending* 
not anymore haha


----------



## Ceadderman

It's all good Mate. Those colors have always worked. Look at Halloween.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
Sorry to disappoint ceader but its just VW orange and appliance white. Found they worked well together in sketchup so went for it.


----------



## Yogi

Still need to paint some things, but its done for now


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Still need to paint some things, but its done for now

















































love the getto dvd mount and the way you gutted the inside of your case


----------



## Ceadderman

Would look even better with some modification to the door to accept the Drive where the ventilation fins are and move the HDDs where the Drive sits for opimal cooling. That is of course if he still has the door and the 230mm fan that mounts to it.









Soon as I get some more funds though I'm gonna start in on my Case mod. You think his is bare wait til you see mine.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
love the getto dvd mount and the way you gutted the inside of your case


----------



## FEAR.

Wow Yogi thats very impressive

The case looks pretty good without the 5.25 bay

Im not so keen on the DVD drive though... do you leave the side panel off or how does that work?


----------



## Yogi

Yup, I just leave it off. No need for it anyway


----------



## blue-cat

perhaps you could fit a laptop drive sideways behind the front panels and have it eject out through one of the plastic sidebits at the front.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Yup, I just leave it off. No need for it anyway

Phooey! That makes it an incomplete case in my eyes. Now if you modded the door to fit the dvd drive then it would be soo much better.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AquaKool* 
I have a HAF X, please add me to the list.









I would like my name to be linked to my build log.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ached-4-a.html

Thanks.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulthran* 
I have a 922 please add me to the list







, i love this case, only regret is that i didnt get a 932 lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krazee* 
Why was I not added. I just posted a pic of my paint HAF 932


Quote:


Originally Posted by *obmas* 
how do you join?

All added along with *soadrocksever, Gaiin* and *townending*. Welcome all!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *POLICE* 
hi!

i remake my old HAF header...
pls edit first post if like it










I shall add it but I would very much so like a version with a pic of the HAF X aswell if its not to much trouble?









*Now to every member of the club.*

First up if your quoting someone elses post with alot of pics, please only quote pictures your refering too. No sense in seeing a whole post twice!

If you want to join the club, you must ask or you will not be added. If I added everyone who posted pics the list would be 10 times longer and theres no way in hell I'm checking to see if someones been added before everytime that happens. Fairs fair!

Thanks everyone for keeping this club on topic too.









Lastly sorry if I'm not always here. I've been pretty busy lately and soon I'll officially be handing the club over to someone new. Hope they know who they are!


----------



## BUGZ

Ok... I finaly made my mind... I just ordered 2 x NZXT Sentry 2 from NewEgg.ca which was the cheapest among canadian and USA stores. I read many reviews on this product, most of them were good... Some were reporting that on AUTO mode, either 1 fan was stopping completely making the alarm to go on... or others reported that it was making their fan leds to blink...

*Any of you had these issues?*

Worst case scenario, ill return them and exchange to FC5 Lamptron...! Many many thx for comments, especially Ceadderman!

BTW Ceadder, ill post some pix of my haf932 modded with the Yate loons... just need to find a good image host...


----------



## BUGZ

Here are the pix of my HAF932, modded with Yate Loon fans...

Next steps... install the 2 fans controller i just ordered... a paint job... cable sleeving and better cable management... But will be later, already spent way too much on mods !!!

Prior to the mods...










AFTER the mods...


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BUGZ* 
Here are the pix of my HAF932, modded with Yate Loon fans...

Prior to the mods...










AFTER the mods...


























































































I can only imagine how loud that thing is now with all those fans


----------



## teddeism

Nice work with the mods. I have a question though... I see some people putting a fan before and after the H50 radiator. Is it better to put it on both sides or just the outside? I have the H50 and wondered if it even made that much of a difference.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
I can only imagine how loud that thing is now with all those fans









quoting all those pictures, that's a middle finger to F.O.B. right there


----------



## BUGZ

Yanger... its loud for now, but i'll be getting 2 fans controller in the next few days... will be a lot better !

Teddeism... yes, it does a difference putting 2 fans... i gained 2-3 degrees there! and another 1-2 degree by adding a shroud before the radiator... i tried different positions for my h50 rad and best result was set as exhaust on top of the case...


----------



## blue-cat

has anyone see nthe new dyson bladeless fan. it gives a steady stream of air with no buffeting... imagine sticking one or two mini versions in a case! no shrouds ncessary and no fingers getting caught in blades.


----------



## Lost-boi

BUGZ did you try your top fans as an intake? I got 3c lower temps by just flipping my fans around and sucking in cold air from the room.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
has anyone see nthe new dyson bladeless fan. it gives a steady stream of air with no buffeting... imagine sticking one or two mini versions in a case! no shrouds ncessary and no fingers getting caught in blades.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/12/d...fan-you-never/

The dyson bladeless fan isn't really bladeless. The actual fan is in the base.

If it truly were bladeless it would be a really cool addition to your computer case though!


----------



## BUGZ

no, havent tried that... but where is your exhaust? only the 140mm in the back?

one thing 1 wanna try is intake in front, where the 5.25 bay are...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
BUGZ did you try your top fans as an intake? I got 3c lower temps by just flipping my fans around and sucking in cold air from the room.


----------



## harrison

i hate dust.


----------



## Ceadderman

Bugz, why do you have a Red 140? I'm pretty sure they got a blue version. Were they out of stock or something?







Otherwise lookin good Mate.









@Yanger, hey Mate could you edit all but one out of your reply? I have a slow wireless connection and it's hanging up my feed when lots of pics are on the page. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
quoting all those pictures, that's a middle finger to F.O.B. right there









I second this statement....please refrain from quoting all pics....just the one you are referring to.


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me be the first to say that modding a haf x is a pain in the MFkn arse. to mod the case to get to fit 2 big rads in it is testing my skills.. I have had nothing but issues getting my 360.2 XSPC rad and my 240.2 Blackice rad to fit but all is well now.. I will have pics posted this afternoon or tomorrow. If you have a haf 932 they are much easier to mod.

The HAF X is a well put together case though and I am enjoying trying to get everything to fit without cutting to much.








well back to the fight I will update the thread later.


----------



## BUGZ

The idiots at Performance-PC sent me red instead of blue... I contacted them, they want to ship me a free BLUE but only when i order something else... not sure ill order from them anymore!

But i kindda like the mix of colors, blue/red...

Cant wait to get my controllers!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Bugz, why do you have a Red 140? I'm pretty sure they got a blue version. Were they out of stock or something?







Otherwise lookin good Mate.









@Yanger, hey Mate could you edit all but one out of your reply? I have a slow wireless connection and it's hanging up my feed when lots of pics are on the page. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

Anybody want to give/sell me their HAF 932 Grill?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh okay, they're good people though I am surprised that they sent the Red intsead of the blue. However that probably entail them powering them up to find out what color they are. Not sure how they even know the difference in a bulk shipment.









Least they're willing to make it up to you. An hell you could always sell the Red ones.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


The idiots at Performance-PC sent me red instead of blue... I contacted them, they want to ship me a free BLUE but only when i order something else... not sure ill order from them anymore!

But i kindda like the mix of colors, blue/red...

Cant wait to get my controllers!


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlPh4Kil1*


Anybody want to give/sell me their HAF 932 Grill?


I may be able to help let me know.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BUGZ*


no, havent tried that... but where is your exhaust? only the 140mm in the back?


I exhaust out the rear 140 and my 240 rad on the bottom of the case. Intakes are the top 360 rad the side fan and a 120 in the front.


----------



## BUGZ

hummm ill wait when my fan controllers come and ill try a few other settings...

1- on top, intake as u said... but i think ill put my 4 side fans as exhaust...

2- as intake in front...

ill post the results...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
I exhaust out the rear 140 and my 240 rad on the bottom of the case. Intakes are the top 360 rad the side fan and a 120 in the front.


----------



## Ironcrossfire

HAF 932 owner here. Plz add me to the list O holy one.


----------



## blue-cat

do you guys think this mod would work.

basically putting a 240 rad infront of the hdd cage.


----------



## m1ntmajei

I am seeking someone that is located in the UK that has experience in painting/modding the HAF 932.

I will provide you with some brand new Microsoft products for your assistance via IM.

PM me if interested.


----------



## blue-cat

I just re-read your post and deleted what i wrote (sorry about the message too)...

You'd be better off keeping your microsoft products (im assuming they are peripherals not software).

Just ask questions in the thread and an answer will usually present itself.
There are also tons of worklogs which feature excellent paintjobs/mods and other tips. They mostly be found on the first page of this thread or in people's signatures, have a look in mine.
You could even start a worklog of your own to document your progress and help people understand what your doing without clogging up this thread too much.
Enjoy your case and ask away.
blue-cat


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. The front panel has been giving me some grounding issues. Whenever I plug in a USB drive or headphone jack into the panel, it would short out my motherboard and my system would reboot itself. Does anyone know what problem this may be? No I currently only have the power/reset switch and power/hdd activity cables plugged into the motherboard. My second question is can the rest of the cables be taken off of the front panel so I have less cables going on in the case? I don't use the front panel at all anyways. So my question is, is there a way to detach all USB, front panel audio, firewire and esata cables from the I/O panel? I don't want to take apart my case only to figure out that these cables are hard wired onto the panel and can't be taken out. Thanks in advance for the help guys. Also has anyone else had a similar problem? I know it has to do with something in the front panel as my rig has been running fine since I've taken most of those front panel connections off of my motherboard (about 4 months)


----------



## m1ntmajei

Thank you blue-cat.

Alright guys, I have all my components, but I would like to paint my case before I build my system. I have ordered some things from eBay in preparation of this.

I know I need to sand paper the mentioned case beforehand so the paint will "catch" onto the bare metal after I prime. I have ordered sandpaper ranging from 200-2000 in levels. I would like some tips on how I should go about this process, should I remove the rivets of the cage bays which I want to paint green and do the bays separately, then remove the rivets of the motherboard tray and do that black?

Should I purchase new rivets? Will it be difficult to reconstruct my HAF 932?

3 PACK WHITE PRIMER QUALITY AEROSOL SPRAY PAINT CANS
3M 471 BLUE FINE LINE MASKING TAPE 6mm x 33m
Montana Gold Sprays - G1020 Citrus
Montana Gold Sprays - S6000 Shock Green Light 400ml
Montana Gold Sprays - S9000 Shock Black 400ml
10x NEW YORK FAT CAPS - WIDE SPRAY PAINT CAP - NY FATS
10 x MTN UNIVERSAL BANANA SKINNY CAPS -SPRAY PAINT CAPS
U-POL CLEAR COAT 500ML PROFESSIONAL SPRAY PAINT
Combined Gas/Vapour Particulate respirator
Hand Riveter / Pop Rivet Gun
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nhb93

Rivets cannot be used once drilled out. You will need new rivets. I believe it takes 58 rivets to reassemble the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sounds like your plugs aren't tight to the gang controller on your I/O. You should probably get under there and make certain they are tight.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. The front panel has been giving me some grounding issues. Whenever I plug in a USB drive or headphone jack into the panel, it would short out my motherboard and my system would reboot itself. Does anyone know what problem this may be? No I currently only have the power/reset switch and power/hdd activity cables plugged into the motherboard. My second question is can the rest of the cables be taken off of the front panel so I have less cables going on in the case? I don't use the front panel at all anyways. So my question is, is there a way to detach all USB, front panel audio, firewire and esata cables from the I/O panel? I don't want to take apart my case only to figure out that these cables are hard wired onto the panel and can't be taken out. Thanks in advance for the help guys. Also has anyone else had a similar problem? I know it has to do with something in the front panel as my rig has been running fine since I've taken most of those front panel connections off of my motherboard (about 4 months)


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. The front panel has been giving me some grounding issues. Whenever I plug in a USB drive or headphone jack into the panel, it would short out my motherboard and my system would reboot itself. Does anyone know what problem this may be? No I currently only have the power/reset switch and power/hdd activity cables plugged into the motherboard. My second question is can the rest of the cables be taken off of the front panel so I have less cables going on in the case? I don't use the front panel at all anyways. So my question is, is there a way to detach all USB, front panel audio, firewire and esata cables from the I/O panel? I don't want to take apart my case only to figure out that these cables are hard wired onto the panel and can't be taken out. Thanks in advance for the help guys. Also has anyone else had a similar problem? I know it has to do with something in the front panel as my rig has been running fine since I've taken most of those front panel connections off of my motherboard (about 4 months)

I broke all my front panel USB ports so am in the process of replacing them. Seems my soldering iron isn't hot enough to melt the solder though









Anyway... The cables just plug into the front panel and are held in place by some hot glue. Just cut through the hot glue with a shrap knife and then take out the connector. I've removed firewire and esata as I will never use them. Makes such a diffeerence to cable management. You can always just glue them bak in as and when you need them.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt* 
Thank you blue-cat.

Alright guys, I have all my components, but I would like to paint my case before I build my system. I have ordered some things from eBay in preparation of this.

I know I need to sand paper the mentioned case beforehand so the paint will "catch" onto the bare metal after I prime. I have ordered sandpaper ranging from 200-2000 in levels. I would like some tips on how I should go about this process, should I remove the rivets of the cage bays which I want to paint green and do the bays separately, then remove the rivets of the motherboard tray and do that black?

Should I purchase new rivets? Will it be difficult to reconstruct my HAF 932?
Thanks for any help.

Rivets can be found for VERY cheap. Screwfix does 500 for around Â£10 while B&Q does 50 for around Â£2. Or you can go online to find ones to match your colour scheme.

I'd highly reccommend taking the case apart, especially seeing as your not going for a single colour. Whilst together the chance of overspray is heavily increased and access for full paint coverage is incredibly better when apart.
The case goes back together nice and easily, just assemble from the base up making sure you start by rivetting the hdd cage to the drivebay if your keeping both.

Your using montana spray paints, I'm pretty certain they'll be fine as they're used on all sorts of surfaces including metal and councils have a hell of a time getting them off should look good.


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think..


----------



## FEAR.

Wow, that is absolutely stunning


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

Oh my! That rig is just... Omg!


----------



## m1ntmajei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
Rivets can be found for VERY cheap. Screwfix does 500 for around Â£10 while B&Q does 50 for around Â£2. Or you can go online to find ones to match your colour scheme.

I'd highly reccommend taking the case apart, especially seeing as your not going for a single colour. Whilst together the chance of overspray is heavily increased and access for full paint coverage is incredibly better when apart.
The case goes back together nice and easily, just assemble from the base up making sure you start by rivetting the hdd cage to the drivebay if your keeping both.

Your using montana spray paints, I'm pretty certain they'll be fine as they're used on all sorts of surfaces including metal and councils have a hell of a time getting them off should look good.









Thank you very, very much!

Does anyone else have any suggestions? I should only sandpaper slightly so I don't shape the metal, right? How long should I leave the prime, first coat of paint, second coat of paint and clear coat to dry?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
quoting all those pictures, that's a middle finger to F.O.B. right there










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
@Yanger, hey Mate could you edit all but one out of your reply? I have a slow wireless connection and it's hanging up my feed when lots of pics are on the page. Thanks.









~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIH* 
I second this statement....please refrain from quoting all pics....just the one you are referring to.

Some people ay...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironcrossfire* 
HAF 932 owner here. Plz add me to the list O holy one.

Never been called that before??







Your added!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Let me know what you guys think..


















Those 2 pics make me want to buy a HAF X!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Double post I know... I'm ashamed of myself!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt* 
Thank you very, very much!

Does anyone else have any suggestions? I should only sandpaper slightly so I don't shape the metal, right? How long should I leave the prime, first coat of paint, second coat of paint and clear coat to dry?

Only a light sand is needed!

Check the can for a respray time. Personally for primer, I respray every 2 hours and after the last coat of that, I leave it to dry/harden for a day at least. After then, a light sand and onto painting.

While painting, I apply each coat after 1 hour and no more than maybe 3 coats in a day. If it still needs more paint, leave it a day to dry/harden like the primer, then lightly sand and respray. Also be sure to let it sit for a day or 2 before using it. This gives the paint a chance to harden even more.

I've never used clear coat so not sure about that. I don't think its neccesery either.

Hope that helps!


----------



## _REAPER_

Thanks to everyone that likes my case I will be doing some mods later just wanted to get it together to see what needs to be done. there will be some cutting... but I am happy with the HAF-X it was not easy to mount the rads so for anyone that is going to get one of these do not put a 2 inch rad on the top with push pull fans it is a pain in the arse.


----------



## m1ntmajei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Check the can for a respray time. Personally for primer, I respray every 2 hours and after the last coat of that, I leave it to dry/harden for a day at least. After then, a light sand and onto painting.

While painting, I apply each coat after 1 hour and no more than maybe 3 coats in a day. If it still needs more paint, leave it a day to dry/harden like the primer, then lightly sand and respray. Also be sure to let it sit for a day or 2 before using it. This gives the paint a chance to harden even more.

I've never used clear coat so not sure about that. I don't think its neccesery either.

Hope that helps!

It helps a lot! Thank you very much, this is definitely going to assist me complete my paint job!


----------



## XMasterrrr

haf 932 new owner








hey guys
i just bought it and bought my new pc
amd 1090T
nvidia GTX 470

but one question
do i need any additional fan in it or the stock fans are enough ????


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XMasterrrr* 
haf 932 new owner








hey guys
i just bought it and bought my new pc
amd 1090T
nvidia GTX 470

but one question
do i need any additional fan in it or the stock fans are enough ????

That's a bad question to ask on this forum as, for some, you can never have enough cooling. Stock case fans should be fine but you should definately replace the CPU cooler with something more effective if you haven't done so already.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Sounds like your plugs aren't tight to the gang controller on your I/O. You should probably get under there and make certain they are tight.









~Ceadder









I sent in an rma part request for the I/O panel to Cooler Master so I'll see what they say first. I asked for the I/O panel from the original 932 instead of the red one from the AMD edition. I'm gonna end up having a half 932 half AMD edition one if I get it.


----------



## racer86

add me oh great adder of .....adding people....


----------



## eternal7trance

I've had mine for a while but I just now decided to take pics of it. Add me too!


----------



## sendblink23

@ _REAPER_

I think the only thing you need to change is getting 2 more same monitors and use Eye Infinity... or getting a bigger monitor.... I don't see your case needing any more mods its already too beautiful *I'm in love on how it looks*


----------



## Shadowtroop

hey guys heres my work in progress, i still need to buy ram and the drives


----------



## hombredelassrtas

^^^ nice. what did you do to secure it to the front end?


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
^^^ nice. what did you do to secure it to the front end?

thanks, came up with this little stop made of aluminum that goes into the chasis. it keeps the panel from going in too far. And the panel fits very snug so having the panel fall off shouldnt be a problem


----------



## bob808

V8 fits no issues. Do not have to remove side fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol That's kewl. If you ever wanna swap the front grill lemme know. I want the Phenom badge for the front of my case.

I so cannot wait for CM to offer the X door and shroud piece. And I just need one more Red LED 230 to complete the lighting effect... until I start in on the case mod of course.

Thanks to Reaper for posting those pics. That's wicked cool looking.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
I sent in an rma part request for the I/O panel to Cooler Master so I'll see what they say first. I asked for the I/O panel from the original 932 instead of the red one from the AMD edition. I'm gonna end up having a half 932 half AMD edition one if I get it.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have enjoyed putting this case together I am going to replace some of the tubing soon so I will post the updated pics in a few weeks. I am going to try some things lol.


----------



## tout

Can I join?


----------



## Lost-boi

Decided I didnt like the way my cables were ran before so I redid them.
Before:









After:

























And just other random shots.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

amazing!! though i used the antec spotfan and it was near useless. inside would look much cleaner without it. getting a tiny 40mm and securing it to that heatsink maybe a better option


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
amazing!! though i used the antec spotfan and it was near useless. inside would look much cleaner without it. getting a tiny 40mm and securing it to that heatsink maybe a better option

I tried a 40mm at first but the temps got too hot so I opted for the spotcool.
You can see a 40mm on the SB in one of the pics.
Note how I removed the fan cage and soldered on new black wires for a cleaner look. Even with the spotcool fan there my idle temps are 61c. I REALLY need the full cover water block for this board but I dont have enough moola at the moment.


----------



## ZoRzEr

First batch of sleeving done. Will need some more for the Fan wires and I got 6 black SATA cables on friday which need to be changed. Otherwise it's coming along great.


----------



## Ceadderman

@Lost-boi...Not bad, but I don't think the Twizzlers look is for me.









@ZoRzEr...Nice sleeving might want to dust that fan. It's the first thing people see as your pic loads. I only hope that my sleeve job looks half as polished though.









Gonna be ordering my sleeving soon just have to hammer out the details. Shipping from Europe isn't too bad but the kit price... lol









~Ceadder


----------



## ZoRzEr

Yeah, sucked that bastard dry right after that shot







Won't matter, the HAF X is arriving tomorrow


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@Lost-boi...Not bad, but I don't think the Twizzlers look is for me.










Im kinda 50/50 on it right now. I like it because its different and not sleeved like everyone else. If I bore of it ill just rewire the whole thing again (for the third time) and just do all black wires


----------



## m1nt

may i please be added? i have a HAF 922... no pictures yet, though. thanks!!


----------



## Billolcat

Damn, amazing sleeve job. I've been toying with the idea for a while with my new system I've been tweaking almost daily, but if it can look that good my minds been made up.

(Probably the wrong place to ask, but) I noticed you reversed the cooler&radiator setup on the H50. Any noticeable cooling improvement?


----------



## AAAKings

So I took the plunge and painted my 922 interior. Now I am no painter, not even spray paint. I dissasembled it and then scotch-brited the thing. I was applying my primer and I got a run. I thought it would be hidden so I kept going, trying to hide it. Now it started to look better after a few drinks, now I am regretting it. Now I gotta start all over and try to keep my cool and be patient. Just a heads up to those that want their case to look as good as everyone elses above and throughout the thread , its not as easy as spray and admire. (The people who posted pics of their custom HAF's earned my respect for your skills, and thats just for the painting and not for all the other mods ou make soo beautiful


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m1nt* 
may i please be added? i have a HAF 922... no pictures yet, though. thanks!!

just wait till you get pics. The main reason to join the group IMO is to show off your rig.


----------



## Billy O

Add me, HAF X. Here's a few pics:


----------



## Ceadderman

Is it just me or does everyone get the pic lower on the screen when they hover over the pics?

Half the pic was obstructed by the bottom of my browser window.









It better not be just me cause my GPU is running pretty nice right now. Would have to mess with it if I don't have to.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Is it just me or does everyone get the pic lower on the screen when they hover over the pics?

Half the pic was obstructed by the bottom of my browser window.









It better not be just me cause my GPU is running pretty nice right now. Would have to mess with it if I don't have to.









~Ceadder










you could just try zooming out by holding CTRL whilst scrolling down.
the images come close to the bottom but dont come off the bottom.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Is it just me or does everyone get the pic lower on the screen when they hover over the pics?

Half the pic was obstructed by the bottom of my browser window.









It better not be just me cause my GPU is running pretty nice right now. Would have to mess with it if I don't have to.









~Ceadder










Not mine, I have a minimalist browser though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol so what you guys are saying is that my zoom is too much for the hover pics? Could be.

Next time I'll try zooming out.









~Ceadder


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

power supply

my haf


----------



## Ceadderman

So did you purposely weather you PSU cover? I see you added plexi to it also.

Love the diamond plate side bay cover. That's cool.









Oh hey, you can add your system to your sig by looking in the black header at the top of the page clicking "User CP" which takes you to "Add/Edit System" on the left hand control panel on the next page. Clicking either one will get you to your system list. You just fill in the blanks and you're good to go.









~Ceadder


----------



## Covertop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAAKings* 
So I took the plunge and painted my 922 interior. Now I am no painter, not even spray paint. I dissasembled it and then scotch-brited the thing. I was applying my primer and I got a run. I thought it would be hidden so I kept going, trying to hide it.

There is an item at Automotive Paint stores that will basically razor off any run from paint, they are about 15 bucks, but if you have several they will save you loads of time. I forgot what it is called, but if you tell them what you have they should be able to give you the product. It looks like a block of wood with a metal file on the end of it, and it is tiny (about an inch cubed)


----------



## Ceadderman

Bah. Save 10 bucks and just use a razor blade. They have something called a "Widget". Which is nothing more than a razor blade in a plastic handle. For less than $3 and a 30 degree angle you can get rid off any imperfection in the base coat. Just don't get crazy with it. Take off only the "run" and nothing else then be more careful with your technique.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
There is an item at Automotive Paint stores that will basically razor off any run from paint, they are about 15 bucks, but if you have several they will save you loads of time. I forgot what it is called, but if you tell them what you have they should be able to give you the product. It looks like a block of wood with a metal file on the end of it, and it is tiny (about an inch cubed)


----------



## Covertop

I have done about 1 billion hours of research on this and now I am stuck. I want to put a 360 rad in the the top of my haf x, but I don't know if it will fit. Can someone direct me to a link where there are detailed pics of a 360 fitting? I am not sure what has to be done with the case to get it to fit. And if it will fit, what am I going to block?

Also, I know this is a loaded question, but what brand/style of radiator have been found to work best. I want to run it in Push/Pull
On Top (Pull): 2x Cooler Master R4-LUS-07AB-GP MegaFlow 200mm
On Bottom (Push):3x Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm


----------



## Covertop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Bah. Save 10 bucks and just use a razor blade. They have something called a "Widget". Which is nothing more than a razor blade in a plastic handle. For less than $3 and a 30 degree angle you can get rid off any imperfection in the base coat. Just don't get crazy with it. Take off only the "run" and nothing else then be more careful with your technique.









~Ceadder









Indeed, I remembered that as soon as I hit Submit, thanks for the save!


----------



## _REAPER_

a 360.2 and a 240.2 in the front it will fit if you have any questions pm me


----------



## Billy O

I have a 360 and a 120 in mine.


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem. I've painted more things than cases. And used widgets for more than taking off simple runs.









Picking used gum off a tile floor is a lot easier when you have some compressed air harden it and a widget to scrap it up.









I love that tool. You can get the metal ones too but the plastic ones are all that's needed here.










@Reaper... Hey Reap what is that covering your thumb latches? Closer shot please.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Indeed, I remembered that as soon as I hit Submit, thanks for the save!


----------



## Covertop

Did it block anything? The front io panel has tons of stuff coming out of it including full length USB plugs, I am assuming they did not get in the way?

What type of rad?

Also, I forgot one thing, I was thinking of putting a 140.3 in it instead because the case has the width, anyone tried that?


----------



## _REAPER_

It is a tight fit with the 360.2 on the top but you should be ok. what are you trying to block just your cpu or your gpus as well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Did it block anything? The front io panel has tons of stuff coming out of it including full length USB plugs, I am assuming they did not get in the way?

What type of rad?

Also, I forgot one thing, I was thinking of putting a 140.3 in it instead because the case has the width, anyone tried that?


----------



## Covertop

for now, just the CPU









I am going to add the NB,SB, and MOSFET to that loop in the next month. Then a second loop for the 3x GTX 485 (when I get the courage to lay down that much on Graphics)

But I have to see where I can put a 120/240 inside, I hate outside rads, and I will not put them in unless they can go in the case somewhere.

I ordered all new fans for the entire case, 4x 200mm Blue, 3x 120mm Blue, 1x 120mm CCFL blue, and a 140mm blue for the exhaust to replace the stock. I have tons of fans spare now, cause I dislike the fact that CM puts in one cool LED fan and the rest are junkers with no character









I am just starting this so things are changing very rapidly, but I have an idea of what I want.


----------



## Billy O

The rad does not block the front panel connectors. Click my window mod link and you will see some pictures. The rad really just blocks the top 5.25" bay.


----------



## AAAKings

guys, thank you verry much, and ceeder for saving me som doh. I figure I'll use that technique to get rid of the runs and then paint and have a drink after its all done. like mentioned above you guys are a huge help for us noobs.


----------



## Covertop

Ohh, that was you, yeah I have looked at that mods about 100 times. I love what you did. I want the fan for now, but I suspect I will be doing that soon.

Is the tape what is holding the panel in? I think I can fashion some sort of "lip" that can hold the window in, but hell it may just be easier to make a new side panel and make it fit, then I can do whatever design I want with the window.

You ever seen the led plexi (or whatever it is) has a blue glow to it. I wonder if you can cut that and have it still work. would love to try that stuff out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
The rad does not block the front panel connectors. Click my window mod link and you will see some pictures. The rad really just blocks the top 5.25" bay.


----------



## Billy O

I ordered a piece of clear plexi and attached it with two sided tape. You could buy any colored plexi. It's the same price.


----------



## Covertop

Can anyone tell me a good place to pick up a tool to take the pins out of power cables? ATX power, PCI power, etc. I want to resleeve all my cables and I think I need a tool to get the pins out. And then how do I get them back in?


----------



## Ceadderman

Got a couple small diaper pins? Is all you need.

Basically take two of them open em up and bend til they are L shaped. Then secure them together and keep the pointed ends separated. This will give you the fork you need to pin the ATX pin's ears into the pin and slide it out of the connector.

Check out the pics to see what an ATX pin looks like removed

3 pin and 4 pin fan headers are even easier. Look at the back of the connector and you'll see metal "strips" those are pins. You get them out by pushing down on them one at a time and sliding them out while keeping consistent pressure on it. However... DO NOT manhandle them. If you do then you risk overcrimping the pin and then it can become unusable. Rest assured. The dimple you leave will iron itself out when the connector is installed on the header.

Reinserting them is easy as you put them into the same hole they came out of until you hear that satisfying click as the ears snap into place. If you don't hear it don't be alarmed. Just give a small tug on it to see if it's seated. If not give it a bit more and all should be fine.









~Ceadder










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Can anyone tell me a good place to pick up a tool to take the pins out of power cables? ATX power, PCI power, etc. I want to resleeve all my cables and I think I need a tool to get the pins out. And then how do I get them back in?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Can you please add me to the HAF X (HAF 942) owners list and allow me to be in the official HAF owners club please? I can submit pics if needed.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Can someone please link me to where the HAF X mods are? I'm just interested in seeing what people have done with it and possible do some modding myself.


----------



## sora1607

I just ordered this case. I have a question however. Is it better to have 4 small fans for the side panel and 2 on the top or to have 2 big fans? Which one provides better airflow?


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


I just ordered this case. I have a question however. Is it better to have 4 small fans for the side panel and 2 on the top or to have 2 big fans? Which one provides better airflow?


replacing 2 fans with 6 fans will easily increase airflow, but it will also increase the noise level unless you go for quiter fans, which in turn won't provide as great an airflow increase. as ceadder can tell you yate loon sell great fans for around $4. (check earlier in this thread for for more details or wait until someone jumps in with some links).


----------



## Billy O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Can someone please link me to where the HAF X mods are? I'm just interested in seeing what people have done with it and possible do some modding myself.


Mine's in my sig, simple window mod.


----------



## _REAPER_

Your window mod is fkn bad arse though.. I have decided not to cut this case up like I did my haf932 but you really did a good job with that.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have been inspired I will be doing a full HAF-X case mod within the next week or so =)... lots of cutting I am going to try to out do my 932.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does anyone have a use for the 120mm red LED cooler master fans (90CFM 19DB fans) because I bought too many thinking that I could replace the top fans with 120mm fans like the 932 but you can't on the HAF X







also I bought a 80mmX80mmX25MM fan for the GPU bracket but it didn't state anywhere when I was buying it that it needs to be a 80x80x15mm fan







so I ended up with 2X 1200mm fans w/ red led's and a 80x80x25mm fan which I can't use. Also I bought a 140mm fan too and that was my bad. I knew that it came with a 140mm for the back but I still bought one. I think that I'm going to put the extra one on the back of the case over the existing 140mm as a push/pull type config but maybe not because I have really good airflow already as is and it might actually heat the case more since the cold air wont have time to cool before its pulled out of the case by my rear exhaust (140mm now but maybe 140mm X2 if i go for it, and 2 of the 200mm fans on top. Anyways let me know if you need any of those fans (No there not free but cheaper than I got them for even though I haven't used them (+ shipping of course unless you live close enough to me for us to just do a hand over face to face).


----------



## Ceadderman

What do you want for a Red 200m fan? And would you consider shipping USPS if you sold it?

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Does anyone have a use for the 120mm red LED cooler master fans (90CFM 19DB fans) because I bought too many thinking that I could replace the top fans with 120mm fans like the 932 but you can't on the HAF X







also I bought a 80mmX80mmX25MM fan for the GPU bracket but it didn't state anywhere when I was buying it that it needs to be a 80x80x15mm fan







so I ended up with 2X 1200mm fans w/ red led's and a 80x80x25mm fan which I can't use. Also I bought a 140mm fan too and that was my bad. I knew that it came with a 140mm for the back but I still bought one. I think that I'm going to put the extra one on the back of the case over the existing 140mm as a push/pull type config but maybe not because I have really good airflow already as is and it might actually heat the case more since the cold air wont have time to cool before its pulled out of the case by my rear exhaust (140mm now but maybe 140mm X2 if i go for it, and 2 of the 200mm fans on top. Anyways let me know if you need any of those fans (No there not free but cheaper than I got them for even though I haven't used them (+ shipping of course unless you live close enough to me for us to just do a hand over face to face).


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Also, I know this is a loaded question, but what brand/style of radiator have been found to work best. I want to run it in Push/Pull
On Top (Pull): 2x Cooler Master R4-LUS-07AB-GP MegaFlow 200mm
On Bottom (Push):3x Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm

There really isn't a best overall radiator, just the best for your purpose. check out this guide and then make your own decision based on the fans you are getting. http://www.skinneelabs.com/triplesv2.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Can anyone tell me a good place to pick up a tool to take the pins out of power cables? ATX power, PCI power, etc. I want to resleeve all my cables and I think I need a tool to get the pins out. And then how do I get them back in?

Depends on where you are...at a guess you're in the states, then check out performance pc's tools.

I used a paper clip when with a sharp end that i pushed down each side of the pin, using pliers to hold the clip, the first couple of times, and it worked ok most of the time (you just have to remember to bend the tabs out again once the pin is removed, before you reinsert, otherwise the pin won't stay back in). Paper clip was better for me than staples as it lasted longer/didnt' bend.

I now have a proper tool and must say that I find it ALOT easier and quicker than any other method I've tried.


----------



## Billy O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
I have been inspired I will be doing a full HAF-X case mod within the next week or so =)... lots of cutting I am going to try to out do my 932.

Sweet, what do you have planned?


----------



## Ceadderman

I've got my sleeving on the way. Soon as it arrives I'm gonna be working on my spare I/O cables. Well except for my extra front audio cable. Stupid thing had a really weak Power ground that snapped at the MoBo connector. It's the original so if my LEDs' weren't DoA that would have been shortly.

Anyway I got 30m of Black and 10m of Red Mdpc showing up sometime this month. Hopefully it's next week as much as shipping from Germany costs.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Tranker

I just bought a HAF-X and will start my first build. I have questions about installing a 360mm radiator inside. Can I join here and get advice?


----------



## Yogi

Shipping should only take about 5-7 days. Make sure you have enough for your PSU first. The front panel wires are all about 3ft long


----------



## blue-cat

I strongly advise cutting the cables to length before you re-sleeve the psu. so far i've gotten rid of 3 gpu cables and cut my satas and it makes cable management, not to mention closing the case, alot easier. 
plus it saves money on sleeving.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tranker*


I just bought a HAF-X and will start my first build. I have questions about installing a 360mm radiator inside. Can I join here and get advice?


Of course!

A 360 rad will fit easily up top. Also add your system to your sig. Just go to User CP --> edit system and then fill everything out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


I strongly advise cutting the cables to length before you re-sleeve the psu. so far i've gotten rid of 3 gpu cables and cut my satas and it makes cable management, not to mention closing the case, alot easier. 
plus it saves money on sleeving.


Then he would have to recrimp the connectors. Hes got a modular psu too so he should have enough. I would shorten up the power SATAs though.


----------



## Covertop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


I used a paper clip when with a sharp end that i pushed down each side of the pin, using pliers to hold the clip, the first couple of times, and it worked ok most of the time (you just have to remember to bend the tabs out again once the pin is removed, before you reinsert, otherwise the pin won't stay back in). Paper clip was better for me than staples as it lasted longer/didnt' bend.

I now have a proper tool and must say that I find it ALOT easier and quicker than any other method I've tried.


I saw a video on the paperclip, I didn't like that. I ordered the sunbeam kit of 4 tools, the ATX, PCIe, Floppy/Fan and Molex, it will be here in a couple of days.

As far as the Radiator goes, I think I am going to go with the RX360 from XSPC. I would love to put a 140.3 in it, but I don't know what the extra length is going to do.

And yes, I am in the states.


----------



## wermad

got this one from Moddersmart.com


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Covertop*


I saw a video on the paperclip, I didn't like that. I ordered the sunbeam kit of 4 tools, the ATX, PCIe, Floppy/Fan and Molex, it will be here in a couple of days.

As far as the Radiator goes, I think I am going to go with the RX360 from XSPC. I would love to put a 140.3 in it, but I don't know what the extra length is going to do.

And yes, I am in the states.


Yeah, I've gone with the RX360 as well (and a RX240). They seem the best for middle speed fans, so can be effective without having to put up with lots of fan noise. i always prefer to direct ppl to relevant guides when I can, as what works for me, doesn't always work for someone else, as their goals/situation is likely to be different to mine.

So a good guess as to location then. I'm in Australia, and there is finally a store that sells the tools (not where I got mine from though), but thought I would er on the side of caution and provide details for somewhere that would probably be more useful.


----------



## Covertop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIH*


Yeah, I've gone with the RX360 as well (and a RX240). They seem the best for middle speed fans, so can be effective without having to put up with lots of fan noise. i always prefer to direct ppl to relevant guides when I can, as what works for me, doesn't always work for someone else, as their goals/situation is likely to be different to mine.


That is one thing I don't know. Are my fan speeds high/low/medium?

I have (for the radiator)
2x 200mm fans 700RPM 110 CFM pulling
3x 120mm fans 2000RPM 90 CFM pushing

From what I understand those are both max rpm numbers, so I will probably not want to run at that, only about half with the ZM-MCF3 fan controller


----------



## Covertop

By the way MiH, you have one awesome freeking case. I would love to do that stuff, but I would never be done. And when you are done, will it even resemble a 932


----------



## Ceadderman

C'mon guys I'm OCD, I know this stuff.







lol

I/O panels are exactly 3 feet in length. I laid them out on the tape measure.









Including my front panel cables and 4 loom bundles I got roughly 1416.4" of sleeving. I did the conversion from metric to inch and found that I'll easily have enough with 1574.8" of sleeve material between the two colors. I'll probably use a bit more Red than I had anticipated to conserve on Black given how much more Red I'll have since I only planned on sleeving 12 total cables which comes to 288" total(8pin/4 of 24pin) so I'm thinking that I'll sleeve some I/O cables in Red and some of the fan cables on the MoBo. I'm definitely considering the Corsair cables from my RAM and CPU cables as well.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Shipping should only take about 5-7 days. Make sure you have enough for your PSU first. The front panel wires are all about 3ft long


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
What do you want for a Red 200m fan? And would you consider shipping USPS if you sold it?

~Ceadder









I don't have any extra 200mm red led fans. and I didn't hear anything for a while so I started to put fans in places fans shouldn't go (let keep the minds residing above gutter level ladies). so I think all I have left now is a 80x80x25 that I'm going to try to return to newegg since I haven't used it. I needed a 80x80x15 (which it didn't state that anywhere damm you cooler master and newegg) instead but didn't know at the time of the purchase.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
That is one thing I don't know. Are my fan speeds high/low/medium?

I have (for the radiator)
2x 200mm fans 700RPM 110 CFM pulling(low to midlan)
3x 120mm fans 2000RPM 90 CFM pushing(High)

From what I understand those are both max rpm numbers, so I will probably not want to run at that, only about half with the ZM-MCF3 fan controller


There you go. Fix'd.

@lawrence...







Not sure what you're referring to with gutter talk, but meh... anyway... sorry to hear about the need for return on the 80mm fan. Always sucks when you have to return something that you needed but wasn't right. Newegg should take care of you. They RMA'ed my MoBo nearly a month after I got it and when RMA wasn't necessary. Now the CM issue could be due to some grunt @ newegg not entering all the specs. I've had that happen. My 932 didn't list half the stuff it didn't come with at the time. That IS on the egg for not checking this stuff.

It's all good on the Red LED fan though. I just need one more to complete the look and when I hear or read 200mm fan, my antennae go up and I ask.









~Ceadder


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
C'mon guys I'm OCD, I know this stuff.







lol

I/O panels are exactly 3 feet in length. I laid them out on the tape measure.









Including my front panel cables and 4 loom bundles I got roughly 1416.4" of sleeving. I did the conversion from metric to inch and found that I'll easily have enough with 1574.8" of sleeve material between the two colors. I'll probably use a bit more Red than I had anticipated to conserve on Black given how much more Red I'll have since I only planned on sleeving 12 total cables which comes to 288" total(8pin/4 of 24pin) so I'm thinking that I'll sleeve some I/O cables in Red and some of the fan cables on the MoBo. I'm definitely considering the Corsair cables from my RAM and CPU cables as well.









~Ceadder









IMO you should use more black then red. Use it as as accent color so you dont have too much red in your case.


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
That is one thing I don't know. Are my fan speeds high/low/medium?

I have (for the radiator)
2x 200mm fans 700RPM 110 CFM pulling
3x 120mm fans 2000RPM 90 CFM pushing

From what I understand those are both max rpm numbers, so I will probably not want to run at that, only about half with the ZM-MCF3 fan controller

As Ceader said above, the 200mm fans are low to medium, and 2000rpm is high. I usually go for high rpm fans so that I can control them down to a lower speed for stealthy running, and have capacity to boost them up when needed. Thats why I went for the RX series, as it rocks in the mid speed range (~1200 - 1600rpm)and does ok at the higher levels. Probably a good choice for you too, as its not just about fan speed but also static pressure, and while your 200s are low speed but high airflow (due to their size) they don't produce much pressure which is needed in radiators with a higher fin density.

Thanks for comment about my build. I'm actually pretty much doing away with what I had done up till my last post, and am planning something a bit more extreme...just trying to plan it all out in google sketchup atm. And no, I don't think it will be recognisable as a HAF at all when i'm done







... but at least its a good chance to learn some new skills and try some things out. After my HAF I want to build my own from scratch...hehe


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh I intend to use more Black than Red. But I've realized that I ordered too much Red based on the minimum amount that I had to buy to get Red. Which is fine. I'll just be a bit more creative than just the single 8pin and 4 of the 24pin cables. Anything I can blend into the board I will use Red and the stuff that will stick out like a sore thumb(120mm P/P setup) will be Black. Reason I'm considering Red w/ the Corsair Cooling Gear is cause It's all Black already and I painted the lock ring on the H50. So Red would blend in reasonably well.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
IMO you should use more black then red. Use it as as accent color so you dont have too much red in your case.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just got done redoing all of the tubes for my wb.. will post pics in a few days


----------



## Covertop

MiH and Caeder, thanks for the help on the fans.

Next topic is fan controllers









I have an aerotouch 2000 right now, but I am changing to the Zalman ZM-MFC3. What my question is; How do fan controllers work? Or correct me if I am wrong, do they change the power to the fan to slow the rpm's down? I have been looking at the PWM fans and they would be awesome and they are somewhat readily available, but there is no fan controller (that I can find) that has more than one PWM port.

So I am assuming, that when you buy fans you want to always buy 3 wire (power, ground, and tach) and then the fan controller will control the RPM for you? Or am I missing something?

After thought: Is the tach wire there just to tell the fan controller what the RPM of the fan is? Also, there are fans with heat sensors on them, can you get those to plug in to the Fan controller, because the sensors that come with fan controllers suck IMO. They are ugly and never stick properly (or could you give me a great idea for how to handle the wiring and application)

Caeder I am right there with ya on the OCD


----------



## ccatt1994

can i be added to this awesome group


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Covertop*


MiH and Caeder, thanks for the help on the fans.

Next topic is fan controllers









I have an aerotouch 2000 right now, but I am changing to the Zalman ZM-MFC3. What my question is; How do fan controllers work? Or correct me if I am wrong, do they change the power to the fan to slow the rpm's down? I have been looking at the PWM fans and they would be awesome and they are somewhat readily available, but there is no fan controller (that I can find) that has more than one PWM port.

Caeder I am right there with ya on the OCD










a very primative fan controller would be a variable resistor that varied the voltage to the fan to slow it down etc.


----------



## Covertop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


a very primative fan controller would be a variable resistor that varied the voltage to the fan to slow it down etc.


So can you get any old fan and hook it up and it will slow down and speed up when you twist the knobs?

And with the age of the high tech fan controllers do they do it any different? Wouldn't it be the same resistor?


----------



## blue-cat

in theory yes. that would be the physics side of it.
im not sure how computer fans are configured ie what role the tach plays. i'm pretty sure if you stick a variable resistor on the red wire you can alter the voltage that way and control the fan. that way you could place you "fan controllers" where you liked i.e. round the back or under neath etc.

you could even get one of those multi rocker switches and attach a different resistor to each position and vary the voltage that way.


----------



## Raul-7

Can anyone confirm that the HAF 932 Blue is in fact 9.0" wide? Problem is my current desk has an allocated PC shelf and the maximum width given is 10".


----------



## Covertop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raul-7*


Can anyone confirm that the HAF 932 Blue is in fact 9.0" wide? Problem is my current desk has an allocated PC shelf and the maximum width given is 10".


With the bulges in the side yes it is 9" almost exact. may be a 1/16" over or under it is hard to measure as it is through the center of the case where it is widest.


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
MiH and Caeder, thanks for the help on the fans.

Next topic is fan controllers









I have an aerotouch 2000 right now, but I am changing to the Zalman ZM-MFC3. What my question is; How do fan controllers work? Or correct me if I am wrong, do they change the power to the fan to slow the rpm's down? I have been looking at the PWM fans and they would be awesome and they are somewhat readily available, but there is no fan controller (that I can find) that has more than one PWM port.

So I am assuming, that when you buy fans you want to always buy 3 wire (power, ground, and tach) and then the fan controller will control the RPM for you? Or am I missing something?

After thought: Is the tach wire there just to tell the fan controller what the RPM of the fan is? Also, there are fans with heat sensors on them, can you get those to plug in to the Fan controller, because the sensors that come with fan controllers suck IMO. They are ugly and never stick properly (or could you give me a great idea for how to handle the wiring and application)

To the best of my knowledge, there are lots of fan controllers that use PWM to control the fans. If you cant find any, have a look at Lamptron controllers. I know the FC2 and FC3 models use PWM (Pulse-width modulation) to control fan speed, as otherwise they would have to find someway to get rid of the heat if they just used resistors.

Yes, the tack wire gives feedback about fan rpm.

And lastly, I believe that the fans with heat sensors don't generally output that temp, they use it to control the fan speed within itself (using a thermal resistor to adjust voltage). For that reason these fans should only be used as an exhaust fan, and really shouldn't be controlled by an additional fan controller.

If you are worried about heat, use a program to monitor it.

You can try:
Realtemp
Coretemp
Speedfan
or
HWmonitor

These will tell you fan speeds for any fan plugged into/controlled by your MB and temp of your CPU cores. I don't bother with temps of HDDs etc...


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
Question for you guys that have painted your HAF. I've got mine all taken apart and ready to paint, was just wondering how many coats you all used. (ie. how many coats of primer, color, clear coat)

Thanks!

Weston

I used two coats of primer, sanding the first with 400 grit and the second with 800 grit. As for the base coat, I just sprayed to cover primer which was like 4-5 coats. Then I cleared it 4 times, flashing it the first and then laying down 3 coats of clear. I'm definitely considering painting it again. What color though, I don't know.


----------



## Covertop

Thanks MiH. The problem with most fan controllers are they have once single PWM and the rest are 3 pin with no PWM availability (I have heard about shorting out the PWM into the tach lead, but that scares me). The Lamptron FC2 and 3 only have 4 3 pin connections.

Basically the ones that I have seen simply have one single 4 pin lead for CPU coolers and that is all. I have no need for that as my system is watercooled, but like you said the heat output by extra resistors and what not, seem to lead to the nicety of having 4-5 PWM fans.

I was just trying to get as much info as I could. However, I am not worried about heat, I am just worried about getting accurate readings from within the case so I can adjust accordingly. What my goal is, is to turn the fans down to the bare minimum so I can be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Covertop

Tatakai, love the kenpachi avatar, funny


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Thanks MiH. The problem with most fan controllers are they have once single PWM and the rest are 3 pin with no PWM availability (I have heard about shorting out the PWM into the tach lead, but that scares me). The Lamptron FC2 and 3 only have 4 3 pin connections.

Basically the ones that I have seen simply have one single 4 pin lead for CPU coolers and that is all. I have no need for that as my system is watercooled, but like you said the heat output by extra resistors and what not, seem to lead to the nicety of having 4-5 PWM fans.

I was just trying to get as much info as I could. However, I am not worried about heat, I am just worried about getting accurate readings from within the case so I can adjust accordingly. What my goal is, is to turn the fans down to the bare minimum so I can be as quiet as possible.

The FC2 has 6 connections and can handle 45W per channel (its the one that I have and that FoB had as well), which means that it is powerful enough to control your pump as well if you wanted (which is what I plan to do if I don't/can't get the following)

If you want accurate info, then alot of the high end systems are going for an Aquaero fan controller . Its what I want if I can get one in Australia, and if you get the powerboost one, it has one channel with enough juice to control a pump. It is totally nomnomnom


















You can even buy an accessory to monitor water flow etc... As far as I can tell its the best controller for WC systems.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
I used two coats of primer, sanding the first with 400 grit and the second with 800 grit. As for the base coat, I just sprayed to cover primer which was like 4-5 coats. Then I cleared it 4 times, flashing it the first and then laying down 3 coats of clear. I'm definitely considering painting it again. What color though, I don't know.

That looks great. Did you take any pictures of it during the process? I would like to see what It looks like naked without any components in it. It looks great as red but maybe if you decide to change the color then you can find a color that compliments the red LED's in the fans or find different color fans to compliment the case color (I'd choose the second choice). You did a really good job on that. So... how far do you live from Seattle, WA? I think I have a case in need of some new clothes... lol


----------



## Deep Water Horizon

First time forum poster and new owner of a HAF 932 AMD edition. Please add me to the club.

Anyways, I've been enjoying my time looking through all the pics of people's rigs and I'll definitely post pics of mine once it's ready. Right now, I only have the case and a few components. The rest of the components have already been chosen and should be arriving in the next week or two. Then next month, I will add water cooling after some careful planning.

Seeing as how there are quite a few 932 owners here with water cooling setups, I wanted to ask for some tips on my first water cooling build.

I wanted to water cool the following: Phenom II x6 1090T, Radeon HD 5870, NB+mosfet on the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, and the OCZ Flex II RAM I bought just for kicks. I also would like to keep all WC components inside the case if possible, so no external radiators and such. I haven't figure out if I will go with one big loop or two big loops yet.

Here are a few case-related questions, sorry if it seems like a lot of questions for a new member.

1. Which 360 rad with 3x120mm fans on top and the bottom for push-pull would be recommended for mounting under the top of the HAF 932 case?

2. Can a 240 rad fit just inside the back of the case or elsewhere inside the case? I plan on putting the PSU and pump on the bottom and don't mind if I have to mod the drive bays to accomodate the second rad.

3. Any good reservoirs out there that can use the fillport at the top of the case?

Thanks, fellow HAF owners.


----------



## Covertop

I looked at the aquaero, and it is really nice. However, I cannot find anyplace to by it besides
sidewinder computers

But they are out of stock. I also like the ability to see the temps on the screen with ease though, that is the draw back with the Lamptron and the aquaero as well.

You have now thrown another wrinkle into my build with the "Control your pump" I was under the impression you just kinda set it in there and let it work (and check water levels), but it sounds like there is a little more to it.


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
I looked at the aquaero, and it is really nice. However, I cannot find anyplace to by it besides
sidewinder computers

But they are out of stock. I also like the ability to see the temps on the screen with ease though, that is the draw back with the Lamptron and the aquaero as well.

You have now thrown another wrinkle into my build with the "Control your pump" I was under the impression you just kinda set it in there and let it work (and check water levels), but it sounds like there is a little more to it.

You can set and forget the pump...but a pump is like a fan, only pushing water instead of air. You can set fans and forget about them, or you can reduce the voltage, which reduces RPM, reducing flow and noise. Most pumps don't make noise but some do. The danger in controlling the pump would be like manually controlling CPU fan on air cooling....always the chance for some dumb-ass to turn it off. As I said...not necessary but can be done.


----------



## _REAPER_

I did one big loop in my haf 932 pump/gpu/360 rad/cpu/res/240 rad/pump. To answer your questions below I would use an xspc or blackice 360 rad on the top and a black ice 240 rad for your second rad. I mounted everything on the inside of my case as well but I gave up all of the front drive bays.

HAF932


















HAF X



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deep Water Horizon* 
First time forum poster and new owner of a HAF 932 AMD edition. Please add me to the club.

Anyways, I've been enjoying my time looking through all the pics of people's rigs and I'll definitely post pics of mine once it's ready. Right now, I only have the case and a few components. The rest of the components have already been chosen and should be arriving in the next week or two. Then next month, I will add water cooling after some careful planning.

Seeing as how there are quite a few 932 owners here with water cooling setups, I wanted to ask for some tips on my first water cooling build.

I wanted to water cool the following: Phenom II x6 1090T, Radeon HD 5870, NB+mosfet on the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, and the OCZ Flex II RAM I bought just for kicks. I also would like to keep all WC components inside the case if possible, so no external radiators and such. I haven't figure out if I will go with one big loop or two big loops yet.

Here are a few case-related questions, sorry if it seems like a lot of questions for a new member.

1. Which 360 rad with 3x120mm fans on top and the bottom for push-pull would be recommended for mounting under the top of the HAF 932 case?

2. Can a 240 rad fit just inside the back of the case or elsewhere inside the case? I plan on putting the PSU and pump on the bottom and don't mind if I have to mod the drive bays to accomodate the second rad.

3. Any good reservoirs out there that can use the fillport at the top of the case?

Thanks, fellow HAF owners.


----------



## Deep Water Horizon

Thanks for the tips on the rads, Reaper. That black tubing you have looks real nice too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow Reaper the work on that Plexi cover on the 5.25 cage is Epic.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

I am working on the lighting for it now I will put in leds behind it to give it some shock and awe factor lol.. my friend is fkn awsome with plexi he can do anything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Wow Reaper the work on that Plexi cover on the 5.25 cage is Epic.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

if your wondering where to put stuff etc you can download google sketchup for free and download the haf 932 model and start messing around with different set ups to get a feel for what it would bne like.


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR




----------



## eternal7trance

I decided to go blue.


----------



## HAFenvy

Saw this in another post link on the home page latest posts... apparently there is a new HAF on the horizon... the HAF 912. Odds are... this will be a baby chassis maybe mATX or something like that with high air flow. No information at the moment - just a landing page. Guess we'll see in 42 days







- link for your viewing pleasure:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/haf912/home.php

EDIT: Lower Cost mid-tower probably more like an entry level HAF that is slightly smaller than the 922... according to Hardwarecanucks anyway.


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

the color is not nice


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I decided to go blue.











is that rustoleum metallic blue? Looks just like the same blue i used way back in the day on my engine plastics


















if you ever have it apart again i'd recommend some heavier coats (or more coats) of clear to even out the finish so you don't have those mat then glossy spots contrasting


----------



## YangerD

So does anyone have any information on the new HAF 912 that's suppose to be coming out yet?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Probably a mini HAFX. So a 922 with lots of plastic bits


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


is that rustoleum metallic blue? Looks just like the same blue i used way back in the day on my engine plastics









if you ever have it apart again i'd recommend some heavier coats (or more coats) of clear to even out the finish so you don't have those mat then glossy spots contrasting


Lol yea it is the same one. I think I'd like to go over it with a darker blue. However it does go well with the gigabyte board like I wanted.


----------



## Ceadderman

41 days, 13 hours and change. And counting down.









I'd be more willing to bet that it's a Play on the X case rather than an update of the 922.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


So does anyone have any information on the new HAF 912 that's suppose to be coming out yet?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Lol yea it is the same one. I think I'd like to go over it with a darker blue. However it does go well with the gigabyte board like I wanted.


Yeah i think the color looks fine but adding clear (or more clear if there already is) will make it look more uniform and professional. I've used that specific paint on a massive amount of projects and alone it does not like to be uniform so a decent amount of clear is necessary.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'll probably try a recoat and then use some clear later. This case is easy to take apart.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That looks great. Did you take any pictures of it during the process? I would like to see what It looks like naked without any components in it. It looks great as red but maybe if you decide to change the color then you can find a color that compliments the red LED's in the fans or find different color fans to compliment the case color (I'd choose the second choice). You did a really good job on that. So... how far do you live from Seattle, WA? I think I have a case in need of some new clothes... lol


Only ones I could find are these that I took with my iphone, quality sucks sry.


----------



## sora1607

My haf 932 came!!! I think I got a refurbished product or returned or something. It's definitely not new which does not make me happy. Thevcarton box was all taped up because it was all ripped. The inside of the side panel was littered with black dots. They couldn't paint it right or something. There was dust stuck to it I had to try wiping it off. Some sticky yucky stuff. The haf letter on the front was not well done either. It had some spottings that didn't blend with the letter. Minor scratches that cAn't really be seen unless inspected. *** newegg?

Anyways, I guess I'm just gonna paint the interior maybe if i don't get lazy. Do I have to sand the plastic? How long must I wait to let the self etching primer dry off before putting on base coat


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


My haf 932 came!!! I think I got a refurbished product or returned or something. It's definitely not new which does not make me happy. Thevcarton box was all taped up because it was all ripped. The inside of the side panel was littered with black dots. They couldn't paint it right or something. There was dust stuck to it I had to try wiping it off. Some sticky yucky stuff. The haf letter on the front was not well done either. It had some spottings that didn't blend with the letter. Minor scratches that cAn't really be seen unless inspected. *** newegg?

Anyways, I guess I'm just gonna paint the interior maybe if i don't get lazy. Do I have to sand the plastic? How long must I wait to let the self etching primer dry off before putting on base coat


Are you sure what you ordered from them didn't have the words REFURB words in the description of the *item?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Anyways, I guess I'm just gonna paint the interior maybe if i don't get lazy. Do I have to sand the plastic? How long must I wait to let the self etching primer dry off before putting on base coat


Once you strip it down there shouldn't be any plastic left, you should be left with just the frame of the case. You will want to tape off the top and bottom of the case since it's exterior that will show once you put it all back together.
As for the primer using light even coats is best so that drying times are kept minimal.


----------



## Weston

Just painted my HAF 932. Sorry wasn't using a good camera, image looks kinda crapy. oh well


----------



## massy086

so are we gona let the 912 in to the club hmmmm


----------



## torsp

Hey all, great thread you have here, very inspirational. Here is my 922, still undecided if I want to mess with interior paint although it would really improve the look. Just finished sleeving and painting the fans lying on the table to replace the clear logysis that are installed on the cooler and rear exhaust.

Rig specs:
AMD 965BE c2
MA790XT-UD4P
6GB Patriot 1600Mhz
XFX 4890
TX850W


















Thx for looking.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

if the X's are let in why not







Its all a big HAF family


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Are you sure what you ordered from them didn't have the words REFURB words in the description of the *item?

I ordered from newegg ~_~

Quote:

Once you strip it down there shouldn't be any plastic left, you should be left with just the frame of the case. You will want to tape off the top and bottom of the case since it's exterior that will show once you put it all back together.
As for the primer using light even coats is best so that drying times are kept minimal.
Thank you. the plastic i mentioned refers to the snap in hdd bays. I wanted to paint those also but I didn't know if I could just paint straight on them or what. What do you think would be the drying time if I were to apply 2 layers of primer?

What kind of fans do you guys recommend to replace the top and side stock fans? I was thinking of getting 3 for the top and 4 on the side but I don't know which fans will push a lot of air for a cheap price. I don't think noise will be an issue seeing how the GTX 480 will drown out whatever noise the fans make


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I ordered from newegg ~_~

Thank you. the plastic i mentioned refers to the snap in hdd bays. I wanted to paint those also but I didn't know if I could just paint straight on them or what. What do you think would be the drying time if I were to apply 2 layers of primer?

What kind of fans do you guys recommend to replace the top and side stock fans? I was thinking of getting 3 for the top and 4 on the side but I don't know which fans will push a lot of air for a cheap price. I don't think noise will be an issue seeing how the GTX 480 will drown out whatever noise the fans make

Hello?? Newegg also sells refurbs & opened items lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes, when the change is done I will be letting in the 912 as well.

Cause as you said we're one big HAFFY family.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
if the X's are let in why not







Its all a big HAF family


----------



## kevindd992002

So is the HAF-X supposed to be the best of the HAF series?


----------



## tagurtoast

Im in.

I have a HAF X and its great.

Unlike the other HAFs Lol


----------



## blue-cat

oh, are you the new HAF Daddy Ceadder?


----------



## kevindd992002

What's with the "other" HAFs?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


oh, are you the new HAF Daddy Ceadder?


----------



## Natslx

Hi, iv got a Haf 932, this is my first build so bare with me for my mistakes.


----------



## whood886

i have a corsair h50 and its nice and all. my idle temps are around 35 C but i was thinking about doing a real water cooling system and the haf 932 can hold a 360 so i was thinking id do a 360 in the top. any one else doing this and can you post some pictures i'd love to see how it looks and what your set up is.


----------



## Jeci

Hello chaps, this is completely unrelated to this thread, but i thought i would ask the tech savvy. 
I have an i5-750 processor, and i'm looking for a good cheap motherboard that would be good for SLI of 2xGTX 460's (also i live in the UK so motherboards less than Â£150 ($220)).

-Jeci


----------



## m1ntmajei

Some supplies before I do my paintjob.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow Jamiem1nt can't wait to see the finished product. Keep us posted.









~Ceadder


----------



## m1ntmajei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









Wow Jamiem1nt can't wait to see the finished product. Keep us posted.









~Ceadder










I will do, I plan to post a worklog from dissembling the case right down to placing the last screw into the sidepanel after completion.









I can't wait, my first gaming system ever, it's so quick, excited to get it painted and get the system back together with lovely management this time!


----------



## robertark

Can I be added?

I'm using an unmoded HAF 932. Even using sig!


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Hello?? Newegg also sells refurbs & opened items lol


Open box items maybe? I'm sure they don't advertise the item as refurbished but how do you explain the box being all taped up and torn out? I certainly did not do that lol

Reposting my question: Can anyone recommend me good fans for the side panel and the top to replace the stock CM fans


----------



## Ceadderman

I have Yate Loon High Speeds.

Bugz runs Yate Loon Mediums 4 on the door in fact.

I would suggest these 100 ways to Sunday and twice more in fact. The High Speeds are pretty loud uncontrolled so I rec'ed the Mediums to Bugz. Pretty sure that's what he went with.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Open box items maybe? I'm sure they don't advertise the item as refurbished but how do you explain the box being all taped up and torn out? I certainly did not do that lol

Reposting my question: Can anyone recommend me good fans for the side panel and the top to replace the stock CM fans


----------



## m1ntmajei

All I have heard is great things about the Yate Loon Mediums 4 fans, so I bought some now to replace stock.

Thanks Ceadder!


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem. Happy to assist.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt* 
All I have heard is great things about the Yate Loon Mediums 4 fans, so I bought some now to replace stock.

Thanks Ceadder!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Got the HAF 932 case for my revamp build for 78$ open box @ Microcenter.

It's beautiful!


----------



## mastical

^^^ Geeze nice deal!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm thinking of going for a total water cooling system ( I mean CPU, GPU's, NB, SB, Ram, the whole system) and I have a HAF X and was wondering what is the maximum amount of and what size radiators can I have inside besides the 360mm rad on top? I'd like to keep my whole water system inside the case since I have 2 really young children and as if the red LED fan lights don't attract them to my computer like a moth to light already but I can probably go for 1 external Radiator if it means that much better cooling. Any and all help welcomed and appreciated. Also I'd like to hear what brands you guys prefer for your setups.


----------



## Yogi

You are probably gunna need atleast two 360 rads, 1 for the GPUs and 1 for the rest. You can fit a 240 on the bottom by cutting out half of the hard drive rack and then put a 120 rad on the back. Or with some more modding you could fit a 360 vertically in the drive bays, Wermad did it with his 932 so Im sure you can do it with the X.

I also think Reaper(?) was able to fit a 240 rad in his drivebays without modding.


----------



## sora1607

I like the Yate Loons. I can't find them on newegg those that's kind of unfortunate. Should I make it push or pull on the side and on the top? I was thinking of pushing air on the side straight into the 2 GTX 480's SLI and then have the 3 fans on the top pulling everything out


----------



## _REAPER_

If you do not use the front drive bays of your case you can make that happen.. you can run it on a single loop with 2 rads and a good pump 655. You will run from pump/gpu/tripple rad/cpu/nb/mobo/res/double rad/back to pump.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


If you do not use the front drive bays of your case you can make that happen.. you can run it on a single loop with 2 rads and a good pump 655. You will run from pump/gpu/tripple rad/cpu/nb/mobo/res/double rad/back to pump.


Wow thanks. Thats pretty much doing all of the work for me lol. Well at least the planning part of it anyways. I don't need to use the bottom drive bays. I can use the 2 hot swap bays since all I have (well at least currently installed) is my 128GB SATA III SSD and my 1.5TB WD HDD (and I doubt that I will need any more than that for a very long time since I do all of my movies, music. and photo's on externals. I plan on having to mod the case a little but thats fine since I know my way around a dremel so I'll make it fit lol. Isn't that all what modding is about lol. I'd like to see some pics if you have some of how you have it all set up. I'll post some pics of my system here in a day or 2 when I find my camera.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does anyone have any spare 200mm red LED (perferably cooler master) fans laying around? I need 2 for my 2 top exhaust fans to complete the theme of all red LED fans ( well almost because I need a 140mm for the back). If so PM me with what you have and how much you want for them (including shipping please they will be going to Bremerton, WA (98312)) and I will let you know about when I will get them off of you (payday).


----------



## jonnieos

can you add me in the HAF-X list, here's my build log http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ack-mamba.html pics soon to come.


----------



## Trubester88

Just bought the HAF X. Upgraded from the Antec 1200 for superior access to SSD's, HDD, and Water cooling options. Can't wait to put it together.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am almost done redoing all of my waterblock in my haf x I will post pics when I am done.. Here is an old pic 
HAF X


















HAF 932


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

power supply


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


add me oh great adder of .....adding people....











Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I've had mine for a while but I just now decided to take pics of it. Add me too!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


Can I join?

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j7...s/PICT0004.jpg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *m1nt*


may i please be added? i have a HAF 922... no pictures yet, though. thanks!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


Add me, HAF X. Here's a few pics:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Can you please add me to the HAF X (HAF 942) owners list and allow me to be in the official HAF owners club please? I can submit pics if needed.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tranker*


I just bought a HAF-X and will start my first build. I have questions about installing a 360mm radiator inside. Can I join here and get advice?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ccatt1994*


can i be added to this awesome group


You didn't say which case you had so I just guessed the 932. Let us know if I guessed wrong!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deep Water Horizon*


First time forum poster and new owner of a HAF 932 AMD edition. Please add me to the club.

*(Edit)*

Thanks, fellow HAF owners.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


Im in.

I have a HAF X and its great.

Unlike the other HAFs Lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertark*


Can I be added?

I'm using an unmoded HAF 932. Even using sig!









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7921781_n.jpg

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs381....1_631611_n.jpg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnieos*


can you add me in the HAF-X list, here's my build log http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ack-mamba.html pics soon to come.


ALL ADDED!!!!!!!!!! Also added *Ahhrevenge* and *x27arab27x* who asked by email. Sorry it took so long but gotta make my last add eventful hey!!!








Thats right I'm finally handing the club over to its new owner. After tonight that new owner will be *Ceadderman*!

Its been so much fun being apart of this club and I'll seriously miss it. I can only hope to be in another club like this some time in the future. Might just see you there!


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks FoB. Only hope I can give it half the all that you gave it.









~Ceadder


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

@ceadder
I do not need Warranty









750 watt psu


----------



## Shadowtroop

hey guys i need some advice,i want to add more fans to my haf 932, currently i only have 2 120s at the top the 140 at the back and the 230 in the front. one of those 120s is for my H50. now i was wondering if putting a third 120 at the top would do any good. i checked it out but it looks like fans airflow would be blocked by the top panel. i also noticed some people put fans inside the drive cage, can anybody tell me how to do that?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


hey guys i need some advice,i want to add more fans to my haf 932, currently i only have 2 120s at the top the 140 at the back and the 230 in the front. one of those 120s is for my H50. now i was wondering if putting a third 120 at the top would do any good. i checked it out but it looks like fans airflow would be blocked by the top panel. i also noticed some people put fans inside the drive cage, can anybody tell me how to do that?


There's different ways you can do it. You can use zip-ties (not my personal preference). I've even seen people use the little metal things that you have to pop out of the drive bays before you can put anything in them. You can cut them and use the holes in them to attach them to a fan and then attach them to the drive bay cage. I used a modded Cooler Master 4-in-3 device to mount my H50 rad assembly in my 5.25 drive bays and it worked perfectly, and it looks much better than zip-ties IMO. If all you're doing is mounting a fan it might be a bit much though since it makes 3 drive bays unusable for anything else.


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
There's different ways you can do it. You can use zip-ties (not my personal preference). I've even seen people use the little metal things that you have to pop out of the drive bays before you can put anything in them. You can cut them and use the holes in them to attach them to a fan and then attach them to the drive bay cage. I used a modded Cooler Master 4-in-3 device to mount my H50 rad assembly in my 5.25 drive bays and it worked perfectly, and it looks much better than zip-ties IMO. If all you're doing is mounting a fan it might be a bit much though since it makes 3 drive bays unusable for anything else.


how does that 4-in-3 device work for your H50, i was thinking of moving the rad somewhere else, where i have it now (top) dosent seem to get me the temperatures i expected


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I like the Yate Loons. I can't find them on newegg those that's kind of unfortunate. Should I make it push or pull on the side and on the top? I was thinking of pushing air on the side straight into the 2 GTX 480's SLI and then have the 3 fans on the top pulling everything out

Repost! Seeing how there are many other discussions around and my question usually gets pushed back a few pages and nobody will read it, I figure I should repost it


----------



## Nhb93

Intake on the side and exhaust on the top is the general way we do it. Exhaust out the top since hot air rises, and intake cool air from the door right onto the system.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
how does that 4-in-3 device work for your H50, i was thinking of moving the rad somewhere else, where i have it now (top) dosent seem to get me the temperatures i expected

It works good for me. My cpu temps stay in the mid-30C range. I also have 2 3k Ultra Kazes in push/pull on my H50 though. I like the setup in the drive bays though. It looks nice IMO. It keeps everything neat and doesn't mess with the stock airflow of the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

My aren't we busy little bees while I'm away.









@Shadowtroop... I run my H50 in exhaust up top with the stock 230 in place and the H50 mounted to a 120 under the I/O panel. I have another 120 mounted to the Rad with a shroud in between to get better flow and diminish the dead spot in the flow. I have the whole unit from mounting point to Pusher sealed using 120mm vibration dampeners(4) and my idle temp averages 34c my load averages roughly 45c +/-. My CPU and H50 both have been lapped so this is an extreme setup. If you're running all stock you will see much different temps of course.

If you would like to see what I'm running you should check out my YouTube vids. There is a link in my Sig.









Oh and I use that in only the upper 2 bays leaving the bottom 4 free.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
My aren't we busy little bees while I'm away.









@Shadowtroop... I run my H50 in exhaust up top with the stock 230 in place and the H50 mounted to a 120 under the I/O panel. I have another 120 mounted to the Rad with a shroud in between to get better flow and diminish the dead spot in the flow. I have the whole unit from mounting point to Pusher sealed using 120mm vibration dampeners(4) and my idle temp averages 34c my load averages roughly 45c +/-. My CPU and H50 both have been lapped so this is an extreme setup. If you're running all stock you will see much different temps of course.

If you would like to see what I'm running you should check out my YouTube vids. There is a link in my Sig.









Oh and I use that in only the upper 2 bays leaving the bottom 4 free.









~Ceadder









Hmm... Neither my CPU or my heatsink are lapped and I get about the same idle temps... Now I'm not sure about load. Haven't really run any stress tests. Maybe it's bc of the 3k UKs.... Idk... Anyway, the reason my rad takes up 3 bays is bc the UKs are 120x38mm fans, so I have to mount the rad vertically. It would be massive if I mounted the rad horizontally.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm running Yate Loon High Speeds in Push/Pull exhausting out the top. Maybe your ambients are better than mine?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
Hmm... Neither my CPU or my heatsink are lapped and I get about the same idle temps... Now I'm not sure about load. Haven't really run any stress tests. Maybe it's bc of the 3k UKs.... Idk... Anyway, the reason my rad takes up 3 bays is bc the UKs are 120x38mm fans, so I have to mount the rad vertically. It would be massive if I mounted the rad horizontally.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 







I'm running Yate Loon High Speeds in Push/Pull exhausting out the top. Maybe your ambients are better than mine?









~Ceadder









It's possible. I'm not sure what exactly the ambients are. I'm not home at the moment.

Combo of HAF 932 and CH IV = plenty of cooling. I've got 8 fans going in my case. It's like a small AC unit...


----------



## whood886

reaper what is the id for the tubing you have. i was gonna do like 10 and wanted to kinda get a idea from yours. im gonna do black tubing with the red coils around it. i need to post a pic of my comp but i keep putting it off.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ha!... and there is the answer.







You're running 8 fans. I'm running 6. 4 Ex/ 2 intakes. Been running with my doors off though cause I'm under construction.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *superhead91* 
It's possible. I'm not sure what exactly the ambients are. I'm not home at the moment.

Combo of HAF 932 and CH IV = plenty of cooling. I've got 8 fans going in my case. It's like a small AC unit...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Ha!... and there is the answer.







You're running 8 fans. I'm running 6. 4 Ex/ 2 intakes. Been running with my doors off though cause I'm under construction.









~Ceadder









Ahh... Well there you go! Case closed. Btw, congrats on becoming the new mod for the club! You deserve it!


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
My aren't we busy little bees while I'm away.









@Shadowtroop... I run my H50 in exhaust up top with the stock 230 in place and the H50 mounted to a 120 under the I/O panel. I have another 120 mounted to the Rad with a shroud in between to get better flow and diminish the dead spot in the flow. I have the whole unit from mounting point to Pusher sealed using 120mm vibration dampeners(4) and my idle temp averages 34c my load averages roughly 45c +/-. My CPU and H50 both have been lapped so this is an extreme setup. If you're running all stock you will see much different temps of course.

If you would like to see what I'm running you should check out my YouTube vids. There is a link in my Sig.









Oh and I use that in only the upper 2 bays leaving the bottom 4 free.









~Ceadder










cool thanks, so you get good airflow under that I/O panel? i figured it wouldnt be a good spot since it looks like the air would just bounce back

btw can the OP add me? ive been forgotten :/


----------



## Zenophobe




----------



## Ceadderman

It actually flows pretty good. I must admit I thought the same thing but if you hold your hand over the top of it it flows pretty well. I was considering taping some streamers to the plastic grill and taking some pics to show the amount of flow it provides in contrast to the 230. I think it has more flow actually. Because it's half under the I/O and half in the steel grill. Maybe that's why these are call HAFs' ?









Soom as the moderators make the change I'll update the list. Remember to show pics if you want to be linked to your build log or your photo album. Just email me with the build log if you have one.









@superhead... Thanks. Not sure how to take that but I'll keep it positive.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
cool thanks, so you get good airflow under that I/O panel? i figured it wouldnt be a good spot since it looks like the air would just bounce back

btw can the OP add me? ive been forgotten :/


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I have the HAF X but I won't have a camera/batteries until later in the week. May I still join? D:


----------



## Ceadderman

Will update soon as the mods make the change thanks.










Just mail me guys from here on(temporarily) so that way I can corral everyone in their rightful places. Please make sure to let me know which Cabinet you own so I don't put you in the wrong one by mistake.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl* 
I have the HAF X but I won't have a camera/batteries until later in the week. May I still join? D:


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


hey guys i need some advice,i want to add more fans to my haf 932, currently i only have 2 120s at the top the 140 at the back and the 230 in the front. one of those 120s is for my H50. now i was wondering if putting a third 120 at the top would do any good. i checked it out but it looks like fans airflow would be blocked by the top panel. i also noticed some people put fans inside the drive cage, can anybody tell me how to do that?


Having a third 120 at the top is fine, that is where alot of ppl mount their 360 rads. If you look closely you will notice a vent area at the back of the tray/holder thing, and if you remove the tray (pull up rubber mat and undo screws) you can see that the space above where the 3rd 120 will sit is vented.

I ran mine with 3 120s up there for ages, no problem at all.


----------



## Covertop

On to the next project...

I have now received several of the beginning parts of my build.
HAF X
4x Cooler Master R4-LUS-07AB-GP MegaFlow 200mm LED Case Fan (Blue)
3x Cooler Master 120mm Blue LED Case Fan - (R4-L2R-20AC-GP)
Cooler Master R4 Series Silent 140mm LED Case Fan R4-L4S-10AB-GP (Blue)
Logisys 120MM Dual Cold Cathode Ring Fan - Blue
ZM-MFC3 Multi Fan Controller
XSPC RX 360 Radiator

I am waiting on the Ultra X4 1050w PSU and the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 motherboard (those should be here in the next day or so)

I have several questions.

1) It was a hard decision between the Gigabyte Board and the EVGA 3X Classified. Anyone have any preferences/horror/testimonials on either of these boards? I chose the Gigabyte for the future scalability of it with the SATA 6.0 GBs and the USB 3.0 on the I/O.

2) I am thinking if ordering a Koolance RP-1000BK, but I am very hesitant about it. Does anyone have any experience with these? I want something that will be the pump/reservoir in a 5.25" bay (or it can take up a couple) I also like the temp readout of the coolant, so if there something else I should look at.

3) What is a Thermo Sensor used for and where does the 2 pin connector plug in? I am assuming it reads the coolant temp, but what will it plug into?

4) I am currently trying to sleeve and old PSU with single braided sleeving. I have the sunbeam modding tool kit and this is just about a pain in the butt. I can get some pins out, but others just will not let lose. Is there some trick? The extension cable that came with the HAF X I tried to sleeve and I got 5 of the 8 cables out and the other 3 will not budge, I have been at it for 3 days. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Ceadderman

Classified.

Though you never brought it up I'd say the latest Rampage over that Gigabyte board too. But I'm AMD so you shouldn't take my word for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Covertop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Classified.

Though you never brought it up I'd say the latest Rampage over that Gigabyte board too. But I'm AMD so you shouldn't take my word for it.









~Ceadder









LOL, this board is getting the 980x, so...

I try and steer clear of Asus (just a personal preference), even though my current system has a P5N-D. I find that the higher end MB's just seem to not work well for me.

Why the EVGA, what all the hoopla about? It has virtually the same things that the Gigabyte has, just less of them.


----------



## Ceadderman

You feel about Asus the way I feel about Gigabyte.









Only issue I've ever had with Asus has been this NB issue. And that is fizable.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
LOL, this board is getting the 980x, so...

I try and steer clear of Asus (just a personal preference), even though my current system has a P5N-D. I find that the higher end MB's just seem to not work well for me.

Why the EVGA, what all the hoopla about? It has virtually the same things that the Gigabyte has, just less of them.


----------



## HAFenvy

Coolermaster 922 - Red Edition... NOM-NOM-NOM

EDIT: Adding Image Link:










Red exterior including the plastic with black mesh (drive bays and front fan mesh). Red inside as well except Black on motherboard plate and drive bays so nothing to paint anywhere. Also shows it with the side window panel.

If I was to build another 922 with a Red theme - this would have been my #1 choice. This would look awesome with black tubing and red fans.

Thought you guys might appreciate seeing this new painted version of the 922


----------



## Covertop

The one thing I ran into with Asus boards many years ago was the VIA NB being junk. That turned me off them for a decade. Maybe it is time to look at them again. But from the shear overclocking perspective, I hear the EVGA is hard to beat.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Thankees.









But not new.









A few 20 pages back or so someone posted similar. But it's nice to have a refresher drool, even if I would never run a Mid. I would so get that if it were the 932.









~Ceadder









Guess I better keep a closer eye on this thread because I missed seeing that haha - didn't mean to double post. Hopefully CM continues this trend and starts to offer more of their case models in different color options. I wouldn't be surprised to see a blue offering come out (to match the blue fans).

Instead of black... I'd love to see like a metallic gun metal grey or something along those lines as well with chrome accents. I have to stop doing this I keep giving myself ideas


----------



## sora1607

I'm very angry and disappointed at CM right now. The motherboard standoffs don't fit into the motherboard try of the case. What the f... I've tried everything I could and they just won't fit. I have tried these screws on another motherboard tray and they went in like a charm. I have also tried motherboard standoffs from another case and they cannot fit into the CM case. What the hell? Can someone tell me *** I need to do. So angry at CM


----------



## coldroll

Will these fans work in the Cooler Master HAF 932 case?
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=rjL6...os=i3G12hnNhtY


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldroll* 
Will these fans work in the Cooler Master HAF 932 case?
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=rjL6...os=i3G12hnNhtY

I'm hoping your kidding.. ofcourse it works lol
That fan will work/fit on any case that has any fittings for 120mm fans


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I'm hoping your kidding.. ofcourse it works lol
That fan will work/fit on any case that has any fittings for 120mm fans

I really think that fan is good based on the smoke test in the video. Would it be a good choice for my CPU heatsink as a PULL fan??


----------



## coldroll

You don't have to be mean I don't know alot about the size of computer fans!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


I really think that fan is good based on the smoke test in the video. Would it be a good choice for my CPU heatsink as a PULL fan??


I'm really thinking of replacing all of my case fans with those
Great Find *coldroll

@ coldroll
Hey I just answered your question mentioning that those 120mm fan will fit on any case that has fittings for 120mm fans - so basically I just said yes it will fit on a Haf 932 perfectly fine

have a sense of humor.. the beginning was joking forgot to add a smiley face








but I did include "lol"


----------



## coldroll

I trolled you!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


I'm very angry and disappointed at CM right now. The motherboard standoffs don't fit into the motherboard try of the case. What the f... I've tried everything I could and they just won't fit. I have tried these screws on another motherboard tray and they went in like a charm. I have also tried motherboard standoffs from another case and they cannot fit into the CM case. What the hell? Can someone tell me *** I need to do. So angry at CM


Thats not a rare problem and its not really CMs fault. Some cases just use standoffs with a larger thread, especially in older cases. This means that no matter what, those standoffs aren't going to fit. You will have to get some newer ones or use the ones that came with the HAF. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you mind editing out the pic and replacing it with topic related pic? Thanks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *coldroll*


I trolled you!


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Thats not a rare problem and its not really CMs fault. Some cases just use standoffs with a larger thread, especially in older cases. This means that no matter what, those standoffs aren't going to fit. You will have to get some newer ones or use the ones that came with the HAF. Hope that helps.


I'm sending it back to newegg tomorrow for RMA. Thank god I don't have to pay massive money to RMA it. Hopefully the next one will be fine


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


I'm sending it back to newegg tomorrow for RMA. Thank god I don't have to pay massive money to RMA it. Hopefully the next one will be fine


Sounds good but if its still the same... you know why. I've had problems like that before too.

In other news I'm officially retired. Thanks Ceadderman for taking over. I know you'll do a good job. +rep!


----------



## Ceadderman

And as my official duties start I've added both Zenophobe and Samurai_Batgirl to the list of HAF X owners. Email your links to me if you have them and I'll link you.









@FoB... No problem Mate. Sorry to see you go. But that don't mean you gotta be a stranger.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Sounds good but if its still the same... you know why. I've had problems like that before too.

In other news I'm officially retired. Thanks Ceadderman for taking over. I know you'll do a good job. +rep!


----------



## sendblink23

Dammit FOB when is blink releasing/finishing their new darn album

Woot.. I found a friend who will exchange with me his haf 932 for a cheap squire guitar lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice blink. Just lemme know when you want to be added.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Dammit FOB when is blink releasing/finishing their new darn album

Woot.. I found a friend who will exchange with me his haf 932 for a cheap squire guitar lol


----------



## phillipjos

Ad me,just completing my w/cing and wire management









By phillipjos at 2010-07-27


----------



## blue-cat

i know this has been mentioned before but the whining sound keeps coming back.
im sure its because i've got all the hdd bays full but it still annoys me.

any solution?


----------



## Ceadderman

whining noise? From your HDD rack? Could it be your front 230 is not secure? I've not had a squeak or a whine since tightening the front hardware. So I would start there first and see how that works for you.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
i know this has been mentioned before but the whining sound keeps coming back.
im sure its because i've got all the hdd bays full but it still annoys me.

any solution?


----------



## h220wnzj00

Hey guys, what do you think is the optimal placement of two 12" cold cathodes in the HAF 932? I have them on the door right now (between the window and the grill, and at the bottom). However this placement reflects light off the psu and the hsf.

Also I was thinking about adding an extra intake fan in the front at the bottom of the 5.25 bays. What's the largest size fan that'll fit there? Thanks!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00* 
Hey guys, what do you think is the optimal placement of two 12" cold cathodes in the HAF 932? I have them on the door right now (between the window and the grill, and at the bottom). However this placement reflects light off the psu and the hsf.

Also I was thinking about adding an extra intake fan in the front at the bottom of the 5.25 bays. What's the largest size fan that'll fit there? Thanks!

I'm not sure with the 932 what is the most optimal but one spot that I liked with mine was the vertical one I attached to my 5.25in drive bays. Provides lots of light top to bottom and because my window is smaller on the 922, you don't see it. Maybe instead of two horizontal cathodes you could do one vertical towards the front of the case and one horizontal at the top for more overall coverage.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you're running the 230 up top you can't mount a 12 in CC tube horizontally at the top unless it's directly below the 230 on the MoBo tray. Kinda makes me glad that I didn't jump the gun and get CCs' for this version of my 932. When I mod it, I'll have all kinds of room to spare but in this setup 8" is as long as I would go BUT mounting them up top they will radiate light out the top unless you take a strip of electrical tape and block them to limit the output.









~Ceadder


----------



## h220wnzj00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
I'm not sure with the 932 what is the most optimal but one spot that I liked with mine was the vertical one I attached to my 5.25in drive bays. Provides lots of light top to bottom and because my window is smaller on the 922, you don't see it. Maybe instead of two horizontal cathodes you could do one vertical towards the front of the case and one horizontal at the top for more overall coverage.

I think vertical along the 5.25 drive bay all the way to the bottom might be the way to go. As far as the other cathode.. I might have to put it along the bottom of the case instead of the top for more coverage. The 230mm fan up top leaves me no room to put anything up there.

Oh! I AM getting 200mm red LED fans in soon. Would those leave some room for the cathode since they are smaller?


----------



## h220wnzj00

Btw, anyone know of a site out there that sells custom side panels for the HAF 932?


----------



## Bann

I want you all to meet *HAF932 Crunch3r*



If it can boot it can crunch (said vaio)








Add me please.

Thanks.


----------



## Lost-boi

I dont like the looks of that drain line one bit.


----------



## Ceadderman

Added you Bann. Welcome to the club. Upload your pics to your Photo Album so I can link them to your name in the OP.

Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00* 
Btw, anyone know of a site out there that sells custom side panels for the HAF 932?










Quote:

your first port of call should be the coolermaster store http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/, fairly sure they'll ship worldwide
from a few pages back (100ppp)


----------



## Bann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Added you Bann. Welcome to the club. Upload your pics to your Photo Album so I can link them to your name in the OP. 
Thanks.








~Ceadder










Just done, thank you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


I dont like the looks of that drain line one bit.


I admit that looks horrible, but works great. Thats real modding, using a garden T
















Who cares...its a HAF932


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bann*


I admit that looks horrible, but works great. Thats real modding, using a garden T
















Who cares...its a HAF932










i don't have a drain line for the simple reason that if i did i know i'd accidentally end up spilling water everywhere.

the way i'm always opening my sidepanel (whilst running) your set up looks like an accident waiting to happen. At least plug up that end just in case the tap gets switcheroo-ed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm have to go in through your CP and add them to your member gallery page.

look in "User CP" up top. Next page look left under "Networking" and you'll see "Pictures and Albums" click there and then in the header to your upper right you'll see "upload pictures".









Once your camera appears I can do the rest.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bann*


Just done, thank you.


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Covertop*


I looked at the aquaero, and it is really nice. However, I cannot find anyplace to by it besides 
sidewinder computers

But they are out of stock. I also like the ability to see the temps on the screen with ease though, that is the draw back with the Lamptron and the aquaero as well.

You have now thrown another wrinkle into my build with the "Control your pump" I was under the impression you just kinda set it in there and let it work (and check water levels), but it sounds like there is a little more to it.


Hey, not sure if you have chosen a fan controller yet, but just found out that you can order Aquaero directly from the manufacture, Aqua computers, thats where I just ordered mine. comes with software that will display temps etc... on screen if you want, plus can get accessories to monitor water temp + flow etc...

So cant wait for mine to arrive


----------



## zrollo

My entry to the club:


----------



## Ceadderman

Added. Get your pictures in your photo albums or work logs guys. It's the only way I can link you.

Can't say this enough. If you want to have a link on the OP then you have to work with us on it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zrollo*


My entry to the club:


----------



## h220wnzj00

Got the cathodes moved and took some pics. One cathode is way at the bottom hugging the left side of the case. The other cathode is vertical along the 5.25 bay by window:


----------



## Ceadderman

Bro you seriously need to paint the inside of your 932 Black. Cause those CCs' are blinding. Even for me. I'm used to red light having served in the Navy.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## h220wnzj00

Haha should I drop it down to one cathode?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope the Cats are fine. It's just reflecting off the silver.

It's hard for me to figure out which is brighter the Blue LEDs in the I/O panel or the Red in the Case.







<---- blind smiley

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00* 
Haha should I drop it down to one cathode?


----------



## h220wnzj00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Nope the Cats are fine. It's just reflecting off the silver.

It's hard for me to figure out which is brighter the Blue LEDs in the I/O panel or the Red in the Case.







<---- blind smiley

~Ceadder









Hahaha. I don't really feel up to painting the case black right now.







I dropped it down to one cathode and it looks much more subdued now. Definitely not blinding anymore


----------



## B-roca

I highly recommend that everyone paints their HAF's interior I painted mine with a $10NZ can of spray paint and painted mine in a day and it looks freaking awesome check sig for pic


----------



## blue-cat

painting the inside is a must. they look naked to me without paint. 
although try to avoid any silly patterns or colour schemes like i did or it could well eat into your wallet like mine did.

(i know thats partly cos i wasn't too great at painting)


----------



## reaper~

Side panel with full window for your HAF932 is here.

Go get yours.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00* 
Hahaha. I don't really feel up to painting the case black right now.







I dropped it down to one cathode and it looks much more subdued now. Definitely not blinding anymore









Well then that means that you have an extra red cathode to send my way then don't ya lol. You guys could avoid having to paint the inside all together if you just get a HAF X like I did (I know most of you bought yours a while ago).

Does anyone know of any mods for the HAF X that allow me to change the 2 top 200mm fans with 3 or 4 X 120mm fans? Also How about a new door that allows for the 4 120mm fans like the 932 has (I know i should have just bought a 932 but I liked too much about the 942 so I had to get it instead)? I bought several too many fans for my case before I realized that you can't mount them in the top (well without modding it that is) and also I got a 80mm fan for the GPU bracket but its 25mm thick and apparently you need a 15mm fan for it so now I need to find somewhere to put it or some way to mount it to the bracket anyways.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooooohhhh NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM...









Unfortunately I've gotta wait or Mod my own. I splurged to get MDPC.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Side panel with full window for your HAF932 is here.

Go get yours.


----------



## Weston

Bout time.. Congrats Cooler Master, you've waited so long to release the window, enough people have already modded their own LOL


----------



## Ceadderman

They do it in batches. I think this is the 4th time the door with this window configuration has been made available. There's just that much of a demand for it that it goes quickly.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weston*


Bout time.. Congrats Cooler Master, you've waited so long to release the window, enough people have already modded their own LOL


----------



## manchesterutd81

I want the side panel with the fans. Why can't I find one for sale? Or even trade?


----------



## Ceadderman

My bro would trade you for his door. He wants the Dragon. You just have to say something.









PM me an I'll hook you up with his email.

You wouldn't be willing to trade your grill would you?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


I want the side panel with the fans. Why can't I find one for sale? Or even trade?


----------



## manchesterutd81

Will do!


----------



## Shadowtroop

should i remove those metal covers from the 5.25 bays? i installed my h50 on the third 120 space up top. maybe it will help with temps


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


should i remove those metal covers from the 5.25 bays? i installed my h50 on the third 120 space up top. maybe it will help with temps


Naw I'd leave them in place. Won't affect the flow to have them in place.









~Ceadder


----------



## Icejon

Hey guys, I just found Newegg is giving away Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty free with every HAF 932 Black edition (SRP $179) purchase. Details here


----------



## Ceadderman

That's a hell of a deal. I'm bummed now. I paid more for my 932 and don't get that cool game for free.









Maybe we could take up a collection so I can get another 932. I still need 3-5 of them for my Mod. Then I would give the doors away here in freebie.







hehe

~Ceadder


----------



## whood886

i got the cooler-master black. i love the nice big side window.


----------



## torsp

Hello all here is my entry to the club, cheers.


















Specs:
AMD 965BE(mild OC @ 3.6G)
Gigabyte GA790XT-UD4P
6GB DDR3 1600Mhz RAM
XFX 4890
H50 Push/Pull
TX850W
Win 7 64bit
Window is lexan with black polycarbonate paint on the interior to create the border.
Idle: equal to ambient(23-28C)
Load: 37-45C(ambient dependent)
CnQ enabled


----------



## Ceadderman

torsp-added

Worder-_*member pending picture confirmation*_
Whood886-_*member pending picture confirmation*_

Soon as you confirm the magic ink sets.









Post just one pic in your User CP photo album and I can link you. If you do this you don't have to confirm because I can see it clicking on your albums. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## mastical

Anyone interested in the AMD dragon side window? Im buying the blank window from CM.


----------



## blue-cat

talk to ceadder.


----------



## whood886

oh yeah I've been meaning to post some. i took some and got them up for you. still got to add my new video card Monday if ups will finally get it here.


----------



## josuf054

*My new PC games*

Component Description:
Case: Cooler Master HAF 922
Motherboard: EVGA X58 3X SLI
CPU: Intel i7 920
Memory: Corsair DDR3 1600 3 x 2GB
Hard Disk: Main: WD Velociraptor 300 GB Secundary, Data: WD 1 TB 7200 RPM
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50
PSU: Corsair 650 Watts
DVD+DL LG
Card Reader
Keyboard: Logitech G15
Mouse: Logitech MX Revolution
Phones: Logitech G35
Speakers: Creative T330
Mouse Pad: Razer eXactMat
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T220 22"


Uploaded with ImageShack.us












Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/3779/dsc07267.jpg



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6285/dsc07291q.jpg


----------



## Ceadderman

Added josuf. Welcome.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nhb93

Welcome to OCN.

You can go to the User Control Panel and add your system to your sig, aka your sig rig. Much easier to see everything in that format.


----------



## Chef Bobert

I wanna be in the club!!









Heres my beast

















Painting it



























Thanks!!
Btw if you have any suggestions for mods for my case, just lemme know! Always looking for suggestions


----------



## Ceadderman

Heh that's ONE way of going about painting your interior.







lol

I have a suggestion though. Next time just disassemble it to just the metal.









Nice MoBo. I almost went with that one.









See the Camera at the bottom of my Profile Bar? If you go to "User CP" and update your "Photo Album" I can link your name to it for people to see.

You did an awesome job by the way. Added.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chef Bobert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Heh that's ONE way of going about painting your interior.







lol

I have a suggestion though. Next time just disassemble it to just the metal.









Nice MoBo. I almost went with that one.









See the Camera at the bottom of my Profile Bar? If you go to "User CP" and update your "Photo Album" I can link your name to it for people to see.

You did an awesome job by the way. Added.









~Ceadder









Thanks







and yeah.. that was the.... lazy way to paint lol
I love my mobo btw, asus ftw








I almost went for your mobo, only reason not to was the onboard graphics, just in case


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, I love my GPU but almost went for yours and w/o. But then this board spoke to me louder than that one did.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chef Bobert* 
Thanks







and yeah.. that was the.... lazy way to paint lol
I love my mobo btw, asus ftw








I almost went for your mobo, only reason not to was the onboard graphics, just in case


----------



## Chef Bobert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
But then this board spoke to me louder than that one did.









~Ceadder









I gotta admit, yours is a sexy looking board! I also chose mine since I waited forever to get the blue led 932 so it matches it lol


----------



## Nautilus

I have a question. What's the minimum length of my PSU's mainboard power cable should be to use it in a HAF 932?


----------



## kishan666

Anyone got any tips to make it look more tidy please


----------



## Shadowtroop

ok here is the complete build



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR




----------



## Ceadderman

@Shadowtroop... Brotha you sure gotta love that sleeve job. You really know how to put the pressure on a guy. I can only hope that my sleeving turns out that good. Good job on the mod. I love the shortened door. Could you post a pic of just the door? I'd be curious to see how you pulled that off.









@Marcel...







MarceL that is absolutely without a doubt one SICK(!) build.







You should really post a Video of this on your YouTube channel. I am so nominating that build on the next MotM.

Moi de mauvaise qualitÃ©. I should have realized that it was you and not Nils from MDPC-X the other day. I was waiting on my sleeving @ the time.









@kishan666... Well for starters kish, you can check out the list of 922s' for a link to some of the builds. Should have one or two there you could use for some cabling inspiration. I think that if you're short on funds you could use some type of media(steel, plastic, melanine) and fabricate for the short term a gap plate to bridge the gap between the MoBo tray and the HDD/5.25 device racks. CM really didn't stop and think about ways to hide the cables in the 922. Which is a shame considering that it came out on the heels of the 932. So they had a winning formula already in place. Other than that the only thing I can suggest is some form of cable beautification similar to what Shadow and MarceL have done but with you're own twist on the format.









~Ceadder









My apologies to you for thinking you were Nils from MDPC-X the other day. Moi Mauvais.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarceL-PlayeR*


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


ok here is the complete build



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


The yellow power supply kinda ruins the whole thing.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


The yellow power supply kinda ruins the whole thing.


Yeah, whip up photoshop and recolour red then print off on photo paper or something. Or... theres a chap selling white replacements. Just have a go at one of those with a RED sharpie.

@marcel
really not a fan of that front but maybs it fits with the build if you see the bigger picture.


----------



## Ceadderman

His is the one with the weathered PSU housing and the domond plate 5.25 side cover blue-cat.









@Worder... Gotcha Mate. Gonna go hit your name with some lemon juice to make it appear.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


Yeah, whip up photoshop and recolour red then print off on photo paper or something. Or... theres a chap selling white replacements. Just have a go at one of those with a RED sharpie.

@marcel
really not a fan of that front but maybs it fits with the build if you see the bigger picture.


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


The yellow power supply kinda ruins the whole thing.


yea i know, im working on a false bottom to cover up the PSU and maybe to place a 120MM fan

@ Ceadderman

its basically just plexyglass, i painted the side black then red

















back


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. It didn't even look like Plexi in your update pics.









~Ceadder


----------



## r2tbone

I am wondering if someone here can help me with this.


I am looking for the dimensions for the front grill of the HAF 932. I am looking to mod the top cover of a Cosmos1000 and I would like to see if it will work for me. Any help will be rewarded.


----------



## massy086

150mm wide 244 height hope that helps out mate


----------



## massy086

thought this might be helpful to put on the firts page http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_LNP...ayer_embedded#!


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *massy086*


150mm wide 244 height hope that helps out mate


Thanks to you my friend!
+1


----------



## massy086

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Thanks to you my friend!
+1


no probs only took me 2 mins to measure mine lol


----------



## xeveN

gonna buy this in a few week, would be gr8 to have some tutorial for painting the interior to BLACK, want to practice painting some useless case that i have right now (dont want to ruin the haf-932 later). is there any tuts for this? im really a new to painting a case, dont even know how to take the case apart. so be gentle a bit, eh? X)


----------



## Nhb93

You will need a 1/8" drill bit to remove the 58 rivets that hold the case together.

After that, you can do some light scuffing of the surface of the parts before you paint. I used primer before the paint, but I'm not sure if it's the 932 or the 922 that has factory primer baked on, which is why you only need a scuff and paint.


----------



## johnko1

Where can I find black 1/8 rivets (1/8 length) online with shipping on Greece?

PS.And be relatively cheap (not like mdpctech)


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


The yellow power supply kinda ruins the whole thing.


the power supply mount needs to be painted red or something. I agree with the yellow power supply. I am surpised ASUS used a brown board instead of a black.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


Where can I find black 1/8 rivets (1/8 length) online with shipping on Greece?

PS.And be relatively cheap (not like mdpctech)


you should try any local large hardware stores. large warehouses that sell power tools, house paint, wallpaper, doors that kind of stuff. a uk equivalent is B&Q.


----------



## sora1607

For those of you who use a bunch of fans, how do you power them all when they don't fit on the motherboard?


----------



## Craigaaa

Here is my Haf 932 Black edition. Upgrading to i5 760 and evga motherboard this week. Hope this gives some ideas to future modders. BTW best case I've ever owned. I came from a cosmos 1100.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


For those of you who use a bunch of fans, how do you power them all when they don't fit on the motherboard?


Using the power supply and 3 to 4 pin converters.


----------



## Craigaaa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Using the power supply and 3 to 4 pin converters.


You could do that....or an easier way just buy a fan controller panel that can control 6-8 fans with 3 pin connectors on the panel. I have 6 fans running on my controller which only uses a 4 pin molex to power it. If they aren't long enough buy 3 pin extenders. Smarter choice IMO.


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea fan controllers are a nice way to go.


----------



## johnko1

Is spray gun good for painting (better than sprays)?


----------



## Ceadderman

@johnko1... I never used a spray gun on mine. I don't think that it would be better or worse. It's all based on technique. If you have solid technique you could paint a car with Rattle Can. I'f you have bad technique you couldn't paint one even with the spray gun.

If you can get a them where you are at I used Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula to spray my case. They have a built in trigger that works pretty good.









@Craigaaa... Added Welcome to the club.

~Ceadder


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

anyone got a spare Grill and I/O they don't mind selling to me?


----------



## Yogi

That trigger one the Rustoleum is awesome. Didnt know how good it was until I used the regular tip on another can.


----------



## codetvirus

I want to be part of this club.
Theres some pictures of my case:


----------



## Ceadderman

Added codetvirus...

Okay guys I'ma powering down to tear into my sleeving. I may just connect the OCZ psu but doubtful. But I have the Netbook so I'll try to get on, time permitting, to update my progress in my build log.









~Ceadder


----------



## codetvirus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Added codetvirus...

Okay guys I'ma powering down to tear into my sleeving. I may just connect the OCZ psu but doubtful. But I have the Netbook so I'll try to get on, time permitting, to update my progress in my build log.









~Ceadder









How can i add my pics to the main page?
Thanks.


----------



## D0U8L3M

some more mods =D


























let me know what you think


----------



## dailob

please add me to the 932! thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Just checking in but I'll take the time to answer...









You go to User CP and add even just one pic to your photo album under a HAF specific heading(if you have more than one system) and I can link you from there.









I'll add everyone that isn't in later. I'm on my netbook while I'm sleeving. This thing is okay for most things but it's screen is too small for our club list.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *codetvirus* 
How can i add my pics to the main page?
Thanks.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just finished redoing my loop will post pics tomorrow but while I had everything apart i decided to get another VRaptor 300 gig so I could raid 0.. Hope all is well in the community.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M* 
some more mods =D

Snip

let me know what you think

The stealth DVD drive is awesome, looks so much better. A+.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
The stealth DVD drive is awesome, looks so much better. A+.

2nd. I was just thinking I wanted to do the same thing.


----------



## johnko1

If I use spray gun, must i use primer or not?


----------



## blue-cat

just installed the biggest fail water loop ever. water all over my 4850 chip and fried a little block on the end of the 4850. it still works though, the little soldier







.

whoops! im on air til i get the balls to do it again.

@johnko1 should use it anyway. spray gun just gives a better finish is all. (if you've ever seen "The Italian Job" the black guy painting the bus is using a spray gun and hes spraying over primer).


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


The stealth DVD drive is awesome, looks so much better. A+.


Thanks i appreciate the positive feedback =D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


2nd. I was just thinking I wanted to do the same thing.


Yea man it lakes it look soo much cleaner, mine is kinda ghetto if i were to tell you how i did it xD but if you need any help just let me know


----------



## Covertop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


If I use spray gun, must i use primer or not?


The best primer you can get for any piece of metal is just the old paint scuffed. if you just use like a scotchbrite pad you can scuff the paint enough to just lay down paint over the top.


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys no one is answerin my thread so i figured since i'm in the club maybe i could get some help

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post10223693


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR




----------



## reaper~

The full-window side panel is here. Man, the shipping was fast.. guess living in the same state helps.









They packed this thing really good.




























Now that I have this full window on, makes me wanna paint the inside black.


----------



## POLICE




----------



## nascasho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


The full-window side panel is here. Man, the shipping was fast.. guess living in the same state helps.









They packed this thing really good.

...

Now that I have this full window on, makes me wanna paint the inside black.










Now that's nice as hell.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
The full-window side panel is here. Man, the shipping was fast.. guess living in the same state helps.









They packed this thing really good.




























Now that I have this full window on, makes me wanna paint the inside black.









Dude so when the full window side panel got there you got so excited that you took your pants off? I don't know if you noticed but in one of the pics it shows the box and directly behind it is your pants lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

oh it's 2 pairs of pants.... you and buddy got excited or what? Ok I'm just messing with you. That's enough picking on you for the day. Sorry if I offended anyone but It was so funny to me that I couldn't help myself.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
oh it's 2 pairs of pants.... you and buddy got excited or what? Ok I'm just messing with you. That's enough picking on you for the day. Sorry if I offended anyone but It was so funny to me that I couldn't help myself.









LOL Lucky for me I have more than 2 pairs of pants.







That's just my clothes pile there. Too lazy to pick them up, let wife do the work.


----------



## dailob

i'm not sure if it's been answer in the past 818 pages but when i installed my gtx 470 in the HAF 932, i'm having problems pushing one of the pins in to lock the video card in place (i hope i described it right).

is tehre a way to fix it or does it even matter?


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea you need to pull the card towards the front of the case and then snap it in. The shroud gets in the way of the clip so you just have to tug it a little.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
Yea you need to pull the card towards the front of the case and then snap it in. The shroud gets in the way of the clip so you just have to tug it a little.

Just make sure not to tug too much or you run the risk of breaking your PCI-E mount on the Motherboard.


----------



## dailob

+1 thanks guys - i ordered another gtx 470 and i just remembered that it will probably be the same for the second one as well... hopefully i'll play around a bit with both when i get the 2nd one in


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


The full-window side panel is here. Man, the shipping was fast.. guess living in the same state helps.









Now that I have this full window on, makes me wanna paint the inside black.










Reaper~ I'm curious to know how your CPU and GPU temps were affected by the loss of the side fan.
.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Reaper~ I'm curious to know how your CPU and GPU temps were affected by the loss of the side fan.
.


I have 2 rigs (the one you saw in that pic and another one which is my sig rig) and the one you saw there isn't my main rig so I haven't done much testing on it just yet. A few members that moded the side panel themselves said to add another fan on the bottom of the case (right next to the PSU) to aid with the cooling so I might have to do that.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I have 2 rigs (the one you saw in that pic and another one which is my sig rig) and the one you saw there isn't my main rig so I haven't done much testing on it just yet. A few members that moded the side panel themselves said to add another fan on the bottom of the case (right next to the PSU) to aid with the cooling so I might have to do that.


Gotcha. I'm considering the full window panel myself. I'm thinking that the bottom fan, plus a 140mm intake fan in the upper drive bays, should do the trick.
.


----------



## johnko1

Is 6mm lenth rivets good for haf 932 (mdpc-x has theese with 3mm diameter)?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Gotcha. I'm considering the full window panel myself. I'm thinking that the bottom fan, plus a 140mm intake fan in the upper drive bays, should do the trick.
.


Sounds good. This is what I have in the drive bays. It's a Scythe Karma Bay+ (with a different fan):


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR




----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
I have 2 rigs (the one you saw in that pic and another one which is my sig rig) and the one you saw there isn't my main rig so I haven't done much testing on it just yet. A few members that moded the side panel themselves said to add another fan on the bottom of the case (right next to the PSU) to aid with the cooling so I might have to do that.

Now the only problem that I could see with that (and it wont really effect it much) is that the PSN blow's its hot air out the bottom on some PSU's so your fan sucking in air will be sucking in the PSU's exhaust essentially. I said that it shouldn't be a big problem because its usually not that hot anyways but you might want to keep that in mind when doing it so that you wont expect lower temps or similar temps to before you changed the door out.


----------



## Covertop

Well, more and more part are arriving, the NB/SB is installed

Fits very snuggly...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Well, more and more part are arriving, the NB/SB is installed

Fits very snuggly...


That looks awesome and talk about a space saver Vs the standard passive air cooler.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
The full-window side panel is here. Man, the shipping was fast.. guess living in the same state helps.









They packed this thing really good.










Now that I have this full window on, makes me wanna paint the inside black.









Looks nice!








Just wondering what your GPU temps before and after the FUll window panel.
I'm contemplating getting the full window panel, but I just hate the idea of not having any side fans cooling my 2 5970s.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Now the only problem that I could see with that (and it wont really effect it much) is that the PSN blow's its hot air out the bottom on some PSU's so your fan sucking in air will be sucking in the PSU's exhaust essentially. I said that it shouldn't be a big problem because its usually not that hot anyways but you might want to keep that in mind when doing it so that you wont expect lower temps or similar temps to before you changed the door out.

I used to have a fan on the bottom next to the PSU before and the temps were better but of course, that was when I had the old side panel with the 230mm fan. Now I'm just gonna put that fan back on the bottom, raise the case up a bit (to get better flow) and check on the temps more often.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
Looks nice!








Just wondering what your GPU temps before and after the FUll window panel.
I'm contemplating getting the full window panel, but I just hate the idea of not having any side fans cooling my 2 5970s.

Since it's on my second rig, I won't be using it until next week. Hopefully it doesn't go up too much.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I wasn't sure if there would be an adverse change or not. I was just pointing out that there might be a chance that there will be a little increase in temps so don't expect the same as with the fan in the door lol. I screwed up originally installing my door fan backwards and it had a huge adverse effect making my temps soar way above what they are at now that I have swapped it around. it was one of those







moments you know? Turns out that it was sucking the cool air out the side before it could get to the GPU's and CPU so I had much much higher temps. I can prob lower my voltages a bit now and/or bump my speed a bit more.


----------



## Yogi

Pic of the new loop!


----------



## eternal7trance

Why is the optical drive inside the case like that?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
Why is the optical drive inside the case like that?

how often do you used your dvd drive? now with steam etc i rarely use mine. what a great idea. I am in love with that setup!


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
Looks nice!








Just wondering what your GPU temps before and after the FUll window panel.
I'm contemplating getting the full window panel, but I just hate the idea of not having any side fans cooling my 2 5970s.

I was the same way so when I made my window I cut out a hole for my fan.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
Why is the optical drive inside the case like that?

Why not?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
how often do you used your dvd drive? now with steam etc i rarely use mine. what a great idea. I am in love with that setup!

Pretty much never. I put it in so I wouldn't have to restart my comp if I ever did need to use it.


----------



## amantonas

Here's my HAF X. Sleeving and Megahalems on the way







.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

exactly my point







. sorry my question was to the guy asking the question to you







i forgot to put a quote in the post


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amantonas*


Here's my HAF X. Sleeving and Megahalems on the way







.


Nice setup! What are those two blue cables at the top for?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


exactly my point







. sorry my question was to the guy asking the question to you







i forgot to put a quote in the post


I was in a rush when I posted before. Now that I reread it I understand


----------



## _REAPER_

@yogi nice setup


----------



## scaz

Can I be added? I just finished painting my computer case.


----------



## amantonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Nice setup! What are those two blue cables at the top for?


Those are the usb superspeed extensions that plug into the ports on the motherboard, since there isn't a header.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry guys, still on this useless netbook...

...well it's not "useless" but it only has a 8.1" screen so it may as well be when it comes to editing that massive spread of the OP.

If I have not added you yet, please PM me and let me know. If I don't get the sleeving done today then I'll attempt it with the Netbook. Can't promise a solid result but I'll see what I can do. My apologies.









~Ceadder


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Sorry guys, still on this useless netbook...

...well it's not "useless" but it only has a 8.1" screen so it may as well be when it comes to editing that massive spread of the OP.

If I have not added you yet, please PM me and let me know. If I don't get the sleeving done today then I'll attempt it with the Netbook. Can't promise a solid result but I'll see what I can do. My apologies.









~Ceadder









hows the sleeving going fingers sore yet lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Surprisingly enough? Nope.

Though I've singed the tips a bit. Good thing I cooked in a restaurant for awhile. Used to pull hot trays from the warming ovens bare handed all the time. So that doesn't bother me.









That and I take short breaks and work on other system related things too. I'm still sleeving but I have to fix the standoffs on my MoBo so while I have it out I'm bouncing back between that and sleeving fans. Putting off the 24 pin a bit longer cause Corsair connectors are a pain in the ass.







lol

But most of my fans are done and after I cut all the 24 pin sleeves, I'll be doing the I/O sleeves. Already have the Power/Reset sleeve done. 2 fans and H50 pump sleeve left to do.









I'm the ultimate procrastinator. I put off work with work.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
hows the sleeving going fingers sore yet lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 

I'm the ultimate procrastinator. I put off work with work.









~Ceadder









Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow?


----------



## Ceadderman

lol But it's all related, so









Hahaha









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow?


----------



## lawrencendlw

You gotta love procrastination. It's the only reason I haven't taken over the world yet. I can always do it tomorrow right lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

True, though if I put it off til tomorrow I'll be on the Netbook forever. I love my Asus Netbook but I've gotten spoilt by my system and I'm having gaming withdrawals.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
You gotta love procrastination. It's the only reason I haven't taken over the world yet. I can always do it tomorrow right lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


True, though if I put it off til tomorrow I'll be on the Netbook forever. I love my Asus Netbook but I've gotten spoilt by my system and I'm having gaming withdrawals.









~Ceadder










Amen to that. I am having stable internet withdrawals since I currently have no internet and have been using my cell phone tethered as a modem which I have to admit is surprisingly fast. In fact I think it is faster internet that my ISP's but its not constantly reliable so I am stuck with off and on net for the time being. I have been folding/gaming/surfing with it and it works perfect most of the time. I even raided a few times in WoW on it lol. Sprint is crapping a brick right now though since the normal monthly usage for a cell phone is around 5MB-5GB and I already have almost 20GB used and my month started on the 1st of August lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

:laugher2:

You should get away from the Cell Modem as quick as you can cause that's a spendy $$ spendy $$ service.









If it's router issue, then go to newegg and get one of the new Gamer routers.









Cause 20 Gigs is nothing on our systems. I roll Steam so I can't even imagine using a Cell as my modem device.







:

All 24 sleeves cut ready to go. Finished 12 minutes after last post. Working on I/O sleeves now.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Amen to that. I am having stable internet withdrawals since I currently have no internet and have been using my cell phone tethered as a modem which I have to admit is surprisingly fast. In fact I think it is faster internet that my ISP's but its not constantly reliable so I am stuck with off and on net for the time being. I have been folding/gaming/surfing with it and it works perfect most of the time. I even raided a few times in WoW on it lol. Sprint is crapping a brick right now though since the normal monthly usage for a cell phone is around 5MB-5GB and I already have almost 20GB used and my month started on the 1st of August lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have unlimited internet on my cell phone and I don't pay to use it as a modem. I just hacked it (well sort of) so now I have free (well not free but I only pay my normal cell phone bill which is like $100 total for mine and my wives phones) internet anywhere I want.


----------



## Ceadderman

I only have USuck Cellular or AT&Thief available to me in my area (they both cover my entire network) so I get charged for Internet usage on top of a monthly minute package. So I don't use it.

Well Post Speaker is done and LED leads are done too. Black sleeve Red shrink.









Pretty soon I'll have painted myself into a corner.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I have unlimited internet on my cell phone and I don't pay to use it as a modem. I just hacked it (well sort of) so now I have free (well not free but I only pay my normal cell phone bill which is like $100 total for mine and my wives phones) internet anywhere I want.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









I only have USuck Cellular or AT&Thief available to me in my area (they both cover my entire network) so I get charged for Internet usage on top of a monthly minute package. So I don't use it.

Well Post Speaker is done and LED leads are done too. Black sleeve Red shrink.









Pretty soon I'll have painted myself into a corner.









~Ceadder










Make sure you have someone to toss you a life saver or you'll drown yourself there man. GL with the sleeving and remember, Hobbies are supposed to be fun.


----------



## Ceadderman

What's a hobby?









H50 is sleeved.

Working on the I/O cables now then it's time to get serious with the 24 pin. Since I separated two 8 pin cables from their contact pins, I'm sure people can understand the procrastination with the 24 pin.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Make sure you have someone to toss you a life saver or you'll drown yourself there man. GL with the sleeving and remember, Hobbies are supposed to be fun.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What's a hobby?









H50 is sleeved.

Working on the I/O cables now then it's time to get serious with the 24 pin. Since I separated two 8 pin cables from their contact pins, I'm sure people can understand the procrastination with the 24 pin.







lol

~Ceadder










I wouldn't want to be in your shoes right now. I'd love the end product but the process is a real [email protected]#. Good luck man and I hope it all goes well for you. On a side note, Does anyone know where I can get more power cables for my power supply? I have a ABS Dark Beret 1000w. I want to cut off the extra connections from my cables but don't want to butcher my only cables lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Naaah, I just finished one of the USB cables. I left the black tubing on them and just sleeved over the top of them. Easy peasy.









The nerve wracking part is the 24 pin.









Everything else is pretty simple.









Kay,_ *maybe*_ the HD Audio cable is gonna be a Bish. Won't know til I tackle it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I wouldn't want to be in your shoes right now. I'd love the end product but the process is a real [email protected]#


----------



## _REAPER_

I just went to get a 24pin extension and then I sleeved that instead of the 24 pin from the psu that way if I change the psu I always have the 24 done


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh. If I change the PSU, I'll just buy more shrink and transfer the sleeving. I've gotten pretty good at removing shrink without damaging the sleeving. My 8 pin had some off kilter lengths til I settled on where to set the connector end to. I had 4 shrink that I had to cut away and replace.









It's still not perfect but I think that's more my OCD than reality. Least I hope it is.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I just went to get a 24pin extension and then I sleeved that instead of the 24 pin from the psu that way if I change the psu I always have the 24 done


----------



## whodatfan

Hey guys. Finally finished the transformation (for now anyway). Just got this bad boy in earlier in the week and man it's saweeeet!! Hella room and just flat out sexy! Anyway, here's a few shoddy pics I took of my setup. Nothing special or eyepopping, but clean nontheless.....


----------



## _REAPER_

I will get up some pics of my haf-x hopefully this weekend since I am done now with the build just been too busy I did a few upgrades I would like comments on if you guys dont mind.. let me know if you notice the differences from this posting and the last posting.


----------



## Ceadderman

@whodat... I wouldn't even bother with the H70. Nothing wrong with it but with the way your H50 is already set up, I doubt you'd notice a difference between the two temp-wise. And since you're already mounted over the top of your CPU you wouldn't need the lower profile to fit under the P/P setup. Corsair promises a 13c decrease between stock H50 and stock H70. Best you could hope to achieve is -3-5c tops. You could get that other ways I'm pretty sure given that I lapped my CPU and shaved 20c off stock temps.









~Ceadder


----------



## whodatfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@whodat... I wouldn't even bother with the H70. Nothing wrong with it but with the way your H50 is already set up, I doubt you'd notice a difference between the two temp-wise. And since you're already mounted over the top of your CPU you wouldn't need the lower profile to fit under the P/P setup. Corsair promises a 13c decrease between stock H50 and stock H70. Best you could hope to achieve is -3-5c tops. You could get that other ways I'm pretty sure given that I lapped my CPU and shaved 20c off stock temps.









~Ceadder










Can you explain the lapping of your CPU and how to do it? Man that's a huge drop in temp. I can't seem to get off the 40-45c mark at idle temps. Also hitting 77c max 100% load when stability testing.


----------



## _REAPER_

Lapping your cpu is a labor of love.. only because once you do you need to lap the cooler you will put on it.. I have not seen a 20C difference in temps 5C-10C is a more reasonable expectation. Also keep in mind if you sand down too much you will fubar your CPU which for me is not something I am willing to risk.


----------



## Ceadderman

Agreed.

@whodat... you should understand also that once you lapp your CPU the warranty is void. And that my temps are AMD temps not Intel temps. My apologies if you thought I was suggesting that you would see 20c temp difference. You WILL see a drop but doubtful you see 20c drop in temps.

All I'm pointing out here that you probably already see a solid Temp in comparison to a stock H70. So if you can save your money and do something to assist your H50 that would be better than spending a higher amount to achieve the same results.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whodatfan*


Can you explain the lapping of your CPU and how to do it? Man that's a huge drop in temp. I can't seem to get off the 40-45c mark at idle temps. Also hitting 77c max 100% load when stability testing.


Before I get into lapping I just wanted to let you know that if you put too much or too little TIM on your CPU that you can get high temps too. Make sure that you apply it as per the manufactures instructions.

Like said above you will not see 20c drops in temps (normally that is). Your more likely to see 3-5c temp drops depending if your CPU is just slightly uneven or real bad. I would first check to see if it even needs to be lapped in the first place. Take a razor blade and put the blade perpendicular to the CPU and hold a flash light behind it and if little or no light come from the edge of the razor then you might not need it (you need to move the blade around and check in different places). If you still think that you need to lap your CPU then there are a ton of guides on doing it. *Just know that Lapping is a risky process and It will void your warranty*. With that said here is a link to a guide that has all the info that you need:

http://www.techhandbook.com/hardware...eat-Sinks.html

Good luck and let us know what you choose to do and if you do go ahead and do it then let us know how it turns out and what kind of drops in temps you get.


----------



## Ceadderman

I didn't even check to see how domed my CPU was prior to going for it. It must have had a pretty good size dome in the middle of it cause I shaved enough down to get a copper circle roughly the size of a quarter in the middle of it. And just a bit off the edges.

Would explain the 20c drop anyway come to think about it now.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jelah

I think i was missed last time i posted, but did a little upgrade from 775 to 1366, here's what its looking like so far.. Cable management isn't really done as good as i usually like it to be, but I'm going to work on it once my second vid card arrives













































I really gotta paint this thing, but I'm super lazy, and it seems like it will take quite a bit of work... So I'm going to hold off on that for a while.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just PM me and I'll add you once I'm back on the Tower.

I normally suggest paint. *BUT...*

...it's not exactly necessary if you plan on Blue LEDs in your system. Black makes dark LED colors like Red, Amber and Purple stand out better. Blue doesn't need Black to stand out. So if you don't wish to spend time and money painting the interior of your HAF, you don't need to. My Bro has the 932 with blue LED fans and I have to say that it looks just as cool(lightingwise) as mine does in Red.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Just PM me and I'll add you once I'm back on the Tower.

I normally suggest paint. *BUT...*

...it's not exactly necessary if you plan on Blue LEDs in your system. Black makes dark LED colors like Red, Amber and Purple stand out better. Blue doesn't need Black to stand out. So if you don't wish to spend time and money painting the interior of your HAF, you don't need to. My Bro has the 932 with blue LED fans and I have to say that it looks just as cool(lightingwise) as mine does in Red.









~Ceadder










Perfect, thanks









Yeah, its not like i really can see in there very well anyway







maybe if i get one of the window side panels ill go all out and paint it hahaha! But i think your right, it looks fine unpainted with the blue leds, might go with the window once i get a cpu loop going though







God, i cant stop upgrading this thing, i think i need computer OCN addicts anonymous... My wallet is hurting lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


God, i cant stop upgrading this thing, i think i need computer OCN addicts anonymous... My wallet is hurting lol


I have the perfect solution to your problem. It's called a wife. If your wallet hurts now wait until the wife finds out, I guarantee that your wallet wont be the only thing hurting. How comfortable is your couch? When we bought our couch the first thing I did at the store was lay down on it to see if it was comfy enough to sleep on and it was. Luckily I haven't had to use it yet but it's nice knowing that it's there if I need it.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I have the perfect solution to your problem. It's called a wife. If your wallet hurts now wait until the wife finds out, I guarantee that your wallet wont be the only thing hurting. How comfortable is your couch? When we bought our couch the first thing I did at the store was lay down on it to see if it was comfy enough to sleep on and it was. Luckily I haven't had to use it yet but it's nice knowing that it's there if I need it.


















Hahahahaah lmao! No plans on getting married anytime soon







Just turned 21, and I'm still living at home lol! I'll keep that in mind for the future though


----------



## Ceadderman

I got a better idea. Don't get married. Then you never have to sleep on the couch. Unless you pass out watching the late late late late late night matinee on TV.









41 and never been and don't plan to be.I like my freedom.









~Ceadder


----------



## Covertop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I got a better idea. Don't get married. Then you never have to sleep on the couch. Unless you pass out watching the late late late late late night matinee on TV.









41 and never been and don't plan to be.I like my freedom.









~Ceadder









EXACTLY!

Hey, I have a response from a couple pages ago. Tell me if I am crazy, but I tried to deal with the 24/8/6/4 pin plugs in my setup. I have the sunbeam kit and you can do it exactly like you know to do and pull and pull and pull, and nothing will happen. There are pins that just won't come out. To to the point, I opened a brand new Ultra x4 took the 24 pin connector out and tried it on several cables. Pulled one of them out of the pin connector within 5 min. So that cable is now toast.

I have now gone to the backup plan. I am making my own, 18ga wire (uv green) with green braided sleeving and I have 100 ends to make the 24 pin 8pin and all the PCIe that I need. I am going to find out how easy this is, but the other way is not easy at all.

Hell I took the 8 pin power extension from the HAF X and tried to take them out, got 5 of 8 on one side and 3 of 8 on the other. You are not supposed to take those out









I did a test and have all the equipment, but 1/4" heatshrink on 1/8" sleeving is no good, have to find 3/16" locally today.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm only doing the 24 and 8 pin. Since I don't need the 6+2 pin leads(2) I wire tied them in a loop and can hide them in between the MoBo tray and the PSU. I had to move the 24 and 8 pin looms to do that however, since they were in the open at the bottom of the Cabinet.

I won't say you're crazy but you won't be able to make the 24 pin. It would just be easier to buy a presleeved NZXT 24 pin extension if you wanted to go that route. The same with the 8 pin.

Now... for my work I tried to go with a couple of safety pins shrinked together. Which worked fine on an *OCZ* _PSU_ connector. Immediately tried my 8 pin cable and "AAAAAAAAAANNNNH!!! [X][X][X]" wrong answer. The pins ears are folded in so there is nothing to compress. Staples are a pain in the ass but only marginally better since they spread the connector port just enough to pull the pin out.









I may just pay for a ATX pin remover and wait for it to get here before finishing up. I've still got a bit more work to do on other things namely I/O cables(Firewire and HD audio) and my P/P fans have to be lengthened before I can put the MoBo back in. That's what I get however for being cheap about my tool.







lol

*Update* I can have a decent tool for less than $14 including shipping from Performance PCs'. I think I'll be pulling the trigger on that tomorrow cause I'm not interested in fragging my 24 pin. The closer I get to it the more I'm a bit shaky about it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Covertop*


EXACTLY!

Hey, I have a response from a couple pages ago. Tell me if I am crazy, but I tried to deal with the 24/8/6/4 pin plugs in my setup. I have the sunbeam kit and you can do it exactly like you know to do and pull and pull and pull, and nothing will happen. There are pins that just won't come out. To to the point, I opened a brand new Ultra x4 took the 24 pin connector out and tried it on several cables. Pulled one of them out of the pin connector within 5 min. So that cable is now toast.

I have now gone to the backup plan. I am making my own, 18ga wire (uv green) with green braided sleeving and I have 100 ends to make the 24 pin 8pin and all the PCIe that I need. I am going to find out how easy this is, but the other way is not easy at all.

Hell I took the 8 pin power extension from the HAF X and tried to take them out, got 5 of 8 on one side and 3 of 8 on the other. You are not supposed to take those out









I did a test and have all the equipment, but 1/4" heatshrink on 1/8" sleeving is no good, have to find 3/16" locally today.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I won't say you're crazy but you won't be able to make the 24 pin. It would just be easier to buy a presleeved NZXT 24 pin extension if you wanted to go that route. The same with the 8 pin.

Presleeved extensions ftw!!!








< those are mine, got them from dazmode


----------



## Ceadderman

Presleeved extensions aren't even comparable to double weave MDPC sleeving. Yes it's a pain in the ass. Especially to us OCD types. But the closer I get to being done the more I'm liking my work. When I first started out I jumped in head first without having a clue. Got the clue and have a better understanding.

I may do this as a side gig till I finish school. If that's the case I'll invest in a decent set of tools.









But this MDPC is some gooooooood [email protected], as Cheech Marin would say.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Presleeved extensions ftw!!!








< those are mine, got them from dazmode


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Presleeved extensions aren't even comparable to double weave MDPC sleeving. Yes it's a pain in the ass. Especially to us OCD types. But the closer I get to being done the more I'm liking my work. When I first started out I jumped in head first without having a clue. Got the clue and have a better understanding.

But this MDPC is some gooooooood [email protected], as Cheech Marin would say.









I don't doubt that. Now the question is, what is among the best wire sleeving tools?


----------



## lawrencendlw

PSU's are made somewhat generic so there is no one PSU that is designed especially for your setup so of course nothing will compare to your own custom work when it comes to cable management. I still think that the pre-sleeved cables in his setup look very nice and real neat and orderly. So getting a pre-sleeved setup is a quick fix to a problem that plagues all of us enthusiasts. That said I'm sure that Ceadderman's custom setup will look really good (especially since you have OCD and nothing is ever good enough for you guys) so it will be as near perfect as it can get. Nice setup to both of you and I only hope that I can get my A$$ into gear and order the sleeving to do my own cable management setup soon. ATM I just reconfigured my cables so that everything is nice and neat looking and that no cables are in the way blocking my airflow and its good enough for me until I get the itch again to do something to my computer that is.


----------



## PCSarge

watercooled i5 750 @ 4ghz with dual rads?
impossible you say?
i think not :O
bigwater 760is and H50 rad see pics and post comments








and ofc Ceadder, you asked for it


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


watercooled i5 750 @ 4ghz with dual rads?
impossible you say?
i think not :O
bigwater 760is and H50 rad see pics and post comments








and ofc Ceadder, you asked for it











Is it just me or is that water block really crooked? Or is supposed to be like that? Nice setup but did you have a problem with the focus on your camera there?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Is it just me or is that water block really crooked? Or is supposed to be like that? Nice setup but did you have a problem with the focus on your camera there?


waterblock is supposed to mount like that, this is an 1156 mobo w/ 1156 and 775 mounting slots, that block only worked on 775, so thats what i used, they are drilled crooked lol

and ty, i worked a while on that....

and yeah...its my cellphone camera...so if i move even a small amount it blurs


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


I don't doubt that. Now the question is, what is among the best wire sleeving tools?


Some staples and a lighter!

Before you buy the pin removers Ceadder keep trying the staples. Once you get the hang if it its super easy. Heres what I did after I couldn't get any of the wires out of my 24 pin.
1. Put staple in 
2. Push the wire up (towards the staple) and hold it
3. Push the staple down against your mouse pad. Gives you grip so the staple doesn't slide and it gives a little so it doesn't bend. 
4. Pull out the wire, but keep pushing the connector down against the desk/table.


----------



## MIH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Some staples and a lighter!

Before you buy the pin removers Ceadder keep trying the staples. Once you get the hang if it its super easy. Heres what I did after I couldn't get any of the wires out of my 24 pin.
1. Put staple in
2. Push the wire up (towards the staple) and hold it
3. Push the staple down against your mouse pad. Gives you grip so the staple doesn't slide and it gives a little so it doesn't bend.
4. Pull out the wire, but keep pushing the connector down against the desk/table.

I have tried, with success, the staple method and used sharpened paper clips as they lasted longer than staples, and I have also used the proper tool. IMHO a proper tool is worth every penny; requires less force, doesn't damage the pins at all, is MUCH faster. Yes you can use staples etc... just like you can use a bread knife to cut wood, however the proper tool is usually the best option.


----------



## Jelah

Lol i posted some pics of my rig on another forum, and some guys like "Why did you put 3 fans on your heatsink? Thats useless" Haha i guess he's never heard of a shroud...

Do you fellow HAF owners have any suggestions on a hsf that will show significant temp drops from the Ven-X, I'm not liking how toasty my 930 is right now.







I'm thinking water is probably gonna be the only way to go, but was also considering just modding an h50 to save some cash.. What do you guys think?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Lol i posted some pics of my rig on another forum, and some guys like "Why did you put 3 fans on your heatsink? Thats useless" Haha i guess he's never heard of a shroud...

Do you fellow HAF owners have any suggestions on a hsf that will show significant temp drops from the Ven-X, I'm not liking how toasty my 930 is right now.







I'm thinking water is probably gonna be the only way to go, but was also considering just modding an h50 to save some cash.. What do you guys think?

you can mod an H50 or take the next step up like i did yesterday, go buy a thermaltake bigwater 760is cooling system, only takes about an hour to install, works like a dream the silence is well... priceless

just a note though, the waterblock thats included only mounts to 775 , my mobo supports mount for 775/1156 coolers so i was good otherwise youll need a diff block...not like another 30 bucks cant hurt

EDIT: yes i know may people dont like thermaltake, i didnt either, but they've proven themselves this time


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
you can mod an H50 or take the next step up like i did yesterday, go buy a thermaltake bigwater 760is cooling system, only takes about an hour to install, works like a dream the silence is well... priceless

just a note though, the waterblock thats included only mounts to 775 , my mobo supports mount for 775/1156 coolers so i was good otherwise youll need a diff block...not like another 30 bucks cant hurt

EDIT: yes i know may people dont like thermaltake, i didnt either, but they've proven themselves this time

I'd get that kit and just change the water block with a Apogee XT here's a link to it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108113

I know that its a bit pricey but its supposed to be one of the best if not the best LGA775, 1156, and 1366 water blocks that you can buy.


----------



## crono

new HAF X here, upgrading from an old school CM Stacker, 2005 style.


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol, I'd have to say EK supreme is the only way to go for me. I'm going to piecemeal my setup though while I continue to run the H50 and save the GPU block for the last item. Just in case 6k series drops before I'm done putting my setup together.

@Yogi... I would continue to use staples but I'm afraid that I would do like I did before and yank the wire out of the pin like the last one. Half the staples were out side the pin and the other half ended up inside the pin. Only I couldn't see that. So when the staple was all the way into the connector it looked safe to pull.









It's okay I've found a reasonably priced tool for $10_+ $3.74 shipping. Will be here in a few days and I can keep on keepin on. the tool is better than those brittle ones that snap with the slightest angle change and has a single pin on the other end to assist 3 pin fan connector removal so the $10 is sort of worth it. I'm pretty much done with my fan sleeving.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Lol, I'd have to say EK supreme is the only way to go for me. I'm going to piecemeal my setup though while I continue to run the H50 and save the GPU block for the last item. Just in case 6k series drops before I'm done putting my setup together.

@Yogi... I would continue to use staples but I'm afraid that I would do like I did before and yank the wire out of the pin like the last one. Half the staples were out side the pin and the other half ended up inside the pin. Only I couldn't see that. So when the staple was all the way into the connector it looked safe to pull.









It's okay I've found a reasonably priced tool for $10_+ $3.74 shipping. Will be here in a few days and I can keep on keepin on. the tool is better than those brittle ones that snap with the slightest angle change and has a single pin on the other end to assist 3 pin fan connector removal so the $10 is sort of worth it. I'm pretty much done with my fan sleeving.







lol

~Ceadder









Let me know when you get your loop completed so that you can sell me that H50 at discount









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crono* 
new HAF X here, upgrading from an old school CM Stacker, 2005 style.

The HAF X is an amazing case that put the competition to shame. I couldn't have asked for a better enclosure for my rig. Plus from what I hear they are really easy to mod which is a plus in almost anyone's book. The only complaint that I have about it is the fact that they come with a front RED LED fan w/ an on/off switch but the rest of the fans are without led's and that they should also ship with both top fans in place too in stead of making you purchase a second fan for the top. I also have to say that I like the HAF 932's ability to put 4 120mm fans in the door (which you can't in the HAF X) and 3 up top instead of the 2 200mm (which you also cannot do with the HAF X)


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Do you fellow HAF owners have any suggestions on a hsf that will show significant temp drops from the Ven-X, I'm not liking how toasty my 930 is right now.







I'm thinking water is probably gonna be the only way to go, but was also considering just modding an h50 to save some cash.. What do you guys think?

Not going to get much better temps than a Ven-X with air. Only option is to go water. You can get a budget loop for about $150 and then sell the Ven-X for ~$50.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
you can mod an H50 or take the next step up like i did yesterday, go buy a thermaltake bigwater 760is cooling system, only takes about an hour to install, works like a dream the silence is well... priceless

just a note though, the waterblock thats included only mounts to 775 , my mobo supports mount for 775/1156 coolers so i was good otherwise youll need a diff block...not like another 30 bucks cant hurt

EDIT: yes i know may people dont like thermaltake, i didnt either, but they've proven themselves this time

The problem with the Thermaltake kits is that the parts aren't the greatest and over time it will break. For the price of the H50 and 760i you could have gotten a way better loop.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
@Yogi... I would continue to use staples but I'm afraid that I would do like I did before and yank the wire out of the pin like the last one. Half the staples were out side the pin and the other half ended up inside the pin. Only I couldn't see that. So when the staple was all the way into the connector it looked safe to pull.









~Ceadder









That happened to me alot. After a while I finally figured out that it was happeneing. Goodluck with the rest of your sleeving


----------



## Ceadderman

Nvm I posted this and thought I didn't so consider this my OOPS.









~Ceadder


----------



## frozenicex

Some pics of my new CM HAF-X










Push Pull Setup

























[/B]


----------



## PCSarge

@yogi

atm im not so worried about the pump going, if it does, i RMA the unit, simple as that right now its running strong and im seeing better temps than my little H50 gave me...though it worked so hard to please


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


you can mod an H50 or take the next step up like i did yesterday, go buy a thermaltake bigwater 760is cooling system, only takes about an hour to install, works like a dream the silence is well... priceless

just a note though, the waterblock thats included only mounts to 775 , my mobo supports mount for 775/1156 coolers so i was good otherwise youll need a diff block...not like another 30 bucks cant hurt

EDIT: yes i know may people dont like thermaltake, i didnt either, but they've proven themselves this time


Where did you buy your thermaltake bigwater 760is from? What were your before and after temps with it (I mean what were your temps from the H50 and then now with the thermaltake bigwater 760is)? How much did you pay? I'm looking to have close to $300 to upgrade my cooling with soon and want to get the best cooling solution for my buck.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Where did you buy your thermaltake bigwater 760is from? What were your before and after temps with it (I mean what were your temps from the H50 and then now with the thermaltake bigwater 760is)? How much did you pay? I'm looking to have close to $300 to upgrade my cooling with soon and want to get the best cooling solution for my buck.


i bought it from tiger direct, only paid $181 CDN for it, and my H50 had my load temps at 56-58C hottest core, this setup has me floating 45-47C hottest core

heres the link : http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...2740&CatId=499

you may need a different waterblock though, it only fits 775 mounting for intel and am2 for amd


----------



## PCSarge

oh and one more thing, F000SAH!

that is all


----------



## Ceadderman

That be...

_WOOOOOOOOSAAAAAAAAAAAAH_... And make sure to massage your stress points Sarge.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
oh and one more thing, F000SAH!

that is all


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
That be...

_WOOOOOOOOSAAAAAAAAAAAAH_... And make sure to massage your stress points Sarge.









~Ceadder









Lol... Good movie...


----------



## PCSarge

very funny ceadder....im learning to trust thermaltake again...i ran a full day stress test yesterday (yes i know a whole day of linpack on max is nuts but whatever) and i ran a whole day of folding today... max temp in my program...hottest core 48C


----------



## Covertop

Caeder, Why won't I get the 24 pin to work? Please tell me, because I am starting it tomorrow


----------



## Ceadderman

?







?

I'm lost.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Caeder, Why won't I get the 24 pin to work? Please tell me, because I am starting it tomorrow


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
very funny ceadder....im learning to trust thermaltake again...i ran a full day stress test yesterday (yes i know a whole day of linpack on max is nuts but whatever) and i ran a whole day of folding today... max temp in my program...hottest core 48C

That's mighty fine. What do you have it overclocked to now (not sure if you said already or not).


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone be interested in swapping a Red 200mm(230) for a Blue one?

I've got an extra LED fan that I'ma gonna be gettin and am looking for a straight up trade.

Case was purchased late January that it came with (Bros system) so it's got some use on it but not a lot as he powers down overnight. Preferably in the States but if the shipping isn't too bad, I'll entertain other locales.

So if you have a Blue system with a Red fan I can help you get one and you can help this Brotha finish up his lighting requirements.









~Ceadder


----------



## doat

i have a problem with my side panel, the left side panel (facing the front) the top corner in the front of the case is very loose, i can push the corner in a bit and it rattles very annoying. Is this normal or can i just tape something up there to stop it from moving?


----------



## Anton338

May I please be added to the list?

I've just built a rig with a 922 :]


----------



## Covertop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I won't say you're crazy but you won't be able to make the 24 pin. It would just be easier to buy a presleeved NZXT 24 pin extension if you wanted to go that route. The same with the 8 pin.


Sorry I forgot the original quote. I am going to start this right now, I hope I can get it to work.


----------



## Shadowtroop

i failed so hard yesterday, i stuck my hand inside my case to check out some vibrating that was getting on my nerves. So i touched my H50 fans and BAM, i accidentally thumbed the crap out of my top 230mm fan. the whole blade broke off and it started to make the case wobble


----------



## Ceadderman

Ack!









How in the world did you manage that?









I'm only wondering because I've stuck my hand in my 932 on multiple occasions and gotten tagged on just about every finger by the upper fans and never once busted them. I got lucky that it never broke the skin as well. But I don't see how you could do that Mate, not unless you were holding a screwdriver at the time. Heck I even dropped one of my lag bolts directly into the bottom fan(I really need a grill for it) and all that happened was that the fan cleared the offending piece and kept on.









You use a tree branch to attempt the fix or what?









Sorry to hear though. That sucks. I have a black one I could send you as a replacement if you want. Soon as I can swap out this LED fan I can send you a low usage fan, if you can hold out a bit longer.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


i failed so hard yesterday, i stuck my hand inside my case to check out some vibrating that was getting on my nerves. So i touched my H50 fans and BAM, i accidentally thumbed the crap out of my top 230mm fan. the whole blade broke off and it started to make the case wobble


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


i failed so hard yesterday, i stuck my hand inside my case to check out some vibrating that was getting on my nerves. So i touched my H50 fans and BAM, i accidentally thumbed the crap out of my top 230mm fan. the whole blade broke off and it started to make the case wobble










Lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh right. I remember now. The problem is not you the problem is some 24pin setups have some double connections going on. The only way to do this *properly* is to have these added at both ends of the extension for each connection that has this. The main problem is using the wrong gauge of wire. Too big it may not fit in the connector. Too small and the voltage will melt the insulation and possibly cause an issue.

That's why I suggest going with a presleeved one like NZXTs'. Though I'm not certain they even have it.

I couldn't do it with my Corsair cause I have the etra lead in 3 spots. 2 live, 1 ground.

If you're insisting on doing this just be aware of the ramifications.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Covertop*


Sorry I forgot the original quote. I am going to start this right now, I hope I can get it to work.


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ack!









How in the world did you manage that?









I'm only wondering because I've stuck my hand in my 932 on multiple occasions and gotten tagged on just about every finger by the upper fans and never once busted them. I got lucky that it never broke the skin as well. But I don't see how you could do that Mate, not unless you were holding a screwdriver at the time. Heck I even dropped one of my lag bolts directly into the bottom fan(I really need a grill for it) and all that happened was that the fan cleared the offending piece and kept on.









You use a tree branch to attempt the fix or what?









Sorry to hear though. That sucks. I have a black one I could send you as a replacement if you want. Soon as I can swap out this LED fan I can send you a low usage fan, if you can hold out a bit longer.









~Ceadder











well its because my h50 is currently being held by 4 screws instead of 8 so it makes a wobble i think, for some reason i went in there and put pressure on the fan, accidentally jamming my thumb into the 230, i went in there pretty deep lol, its pretty amazing that the one blade can ruin the flow of the entire fan.

thanks on the offer for the fan but i have a second 230 from the side panel that is screaming to get used now, i think i might just leave the grill on this time lol


----------



## Ceadderman

lol Np Mate. I have 2 spares since my Bro is giving me his door fan(due to door trade) though I won't be using the Blue LED fan since that is up for trade. I already bought a Red LED fan from BriSleeps a while back so I have 2 of the non LED versions and now the extra Blue. Just thought I would "Hep a brotha out" you know.









Well the I/O cables are ALL done. Well okay the Firewire isn't done. But that's not my fault. CM doesn't have a standard connector on their PCB in the I/O. The HDD/Power LED connector isn't the same so I had to swap over the 4 pin block to the cable I sleeved that had a 6 pin block. 2 of them completely empty. I just hope that my power leads are in their proper spot or it's gonna ruin my LED swap. Pretty sure it's okay though.









So now just waiting for the pin tool that fshizl is sending me, to get here to finish up. I'm so tired of my Tower being down.









I been going through some mad gaming withdrawals since I can't get into Steam on my Netbook. Not that that would help cause my Netbook doesn't have a strong enough graphics processor.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop*


well its because my h50 is currently being held by 4 screws instead of 8 so it makes a wobble i think, for some reason i went in there and put pressure on the fan, accidentally jamming my thumb into the 230, i went in there pretty deep lol, its pretty amazing that the one blade can ruin the flow of the entire fan.

thanks on the offer for the fan but i have a second 230 from the side panel that is screaming to get used now, i think i might just leave the grill on this time lol


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That's mighty fine. What do you have it overclocked to now (not sure if you said already or not).


im running stable at 4GHZ


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anton338*


May I please be added to the list?

I've just built a rig with a 922 :]











nice and clean...sadly with fans youll be dusty in a week or two xD


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Anyone be interested in swapping a Red 200mm(230) for a Blue one?

I've got an extra LED fan that I'ma gonna be gettin and am looking for a straight up trade.

Case was purchased late January that it came with (Bros system) so it's got some use on it but not a lot as he powers down overnight. Preferably in the States but if the shipping isn't too bad, I'll entertain other locales.

So if you have a Blue system with a Red fan I can help you get one and you can help this Brotha finish up his lighting requirements.









~Ceadder










hmm i may have one ceadder... let me check my old cases >.> i can tell you none of those fans have ever run more than...say 3 weeks xD


----------



## Ceadderman

That would be so cool Sarge. That's all I need for the short term to have my 932 lit up like an airport Runway.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


hmm i may have one ceadder... let me check my old cases >.> i can tell you none of those fans have ever run more than...say 3 weeks xD


----------



## truong

Add me!


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice.









PM me. When my Tower is back up and running I'll add all who have been patient with me.

Make sure to list what Case you have so I can put you in the correct list without having to backtrack page after page to confirm please. I really appreciate everyone's patience on this. Hopefully this is the last time I'll be down for such an extended period of time.









When I do the actual case mod I'll be able to run on a cardboard bench. Unfortunately sleeving a PSU pretty much negates that.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *truong*


Add me!


----------



## Covertop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ahhhh right. I remember now. The problem is not you the problem is some 24pin setups have some double connections going on. The only way to do this *properly* is to have these added at both ends of the extension for each connection that has this. The main problem is using the wrong gauge of wire. Too big it may not fit in the connector. Too small and the voltage will melt the insulation and possibly cause an issue.

That's why I suggest going with a presleeved one like NZXTs'. Though I'm not certain they even have it.

I couldn't do it with my Corsair cause I have the etra lead in 3 spots. 2 live, 1 ground.

If you're insisting on doing this just be aware of the ramifications.









~Ceadder










The PSU I am using is a Ultra X4 1050x. The wires they use are 16ga for everything except pins 8, 14, 16, and 20 those are 20ga. If I replace it wire for wire, shouldn't I be safe?

As for the double wire, pin 20 on the Motherboard side is empty and is piggybacked into pin 13 (which has a 16ga and a 20ga wire going into it).

I am trying not to just buy an extension, because they look cheesy (IMO) and then you have to connect it somewhere. I want the look coming out of the PSU to be consistent throughout.

I guess my question is this. If I was to use the exact same wire, would it be low voltage wire?

Also, if I was to use 18ga wire for everything, would that melt the insulation like you were talking about?


----------



## Ceadderman

So long as your gauges are the same it shouldn't matter. So if your 24 pin uses all 16 guage you should be okay if you went with say 14 guage(I believe that is larger than 16) because you can go larger not smaller than the power feed. Going smaller is what results in melted insulation and wires.

So you should be safe but I can't promise anything. Just be safe and gauge your wires appropriately. 18 is okay for 20 gauge but not for 16 gauge.









I guess i shouldn't have said "Can't" but more along the lines of "I don't recommend it".

Copper wire is not cheap. So I would take that into consideration too. What's your wire and pin cost and if you have to buy the tool to apply the pins as well as the sleeving to cover it.

If you are going Clean Cut from furryletters that's not too bad. If you are going MDPC it's definitely not cheap or for the faint of heart.









Almost there guys. Just waiting on the tool and will tackle the 24 pin then.

You should see my HD Audio cable. Since my MoBo doesn't require the AC '97 connection I lopped it out of the lead. It's 100% HD Audio now. I guess I could have left the jumper there but I would have had to hide it somehow.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Covertop*


The PSU I am using is a Ultra X4 1050x. The wires they use are 16ga for everything except pins 8, 14, 16, and 20 those are 20ga. If I replace it wire for wire, shouldn't I be safe?

As for the double wire, pin 20 on the Motherboard side is empty and is piggybacked into pin 13 (which has a 16ga and a 20ga wire going into it).

I am trying not to just buy an extension, because they look cheesy (IMO) and then you have to connect it somewhere. I want the look coming out of the PSU to be consistent throughout.

I guess my question is this. If I was to use the exact same wire, would it be low voltage wire?

Also, if I was to use 18ga wire for everything, would that melt the insulation like you were talking about?


----------



## 1ch!go

Four picture with the new motherboard and fan's.


----------



## Covertop

Ohhhh, I have a pretty penny in all this now. UV green 18ga wire + all the sleeving and the heatshrink and pins. It has not been cheap, I am also making a 30" MB 24 pin cable which is 5" longer than the stock ones so it is even more wire and more sleeving.

All in all I see where you say that this is not a "recommended" only cause it is outrageously expensive, but taking the pins out of the existing connectors is just stupid hard and impossible on some of them, I would just end up pulling it out of the crimp (which I have done).

I have read several places that the only wire that is needed for a 24 pin connector is 18 and 20ga, I think Ultra is just using 16ga as a precaution, if you look at the amperage 18ga should handle whatever comes out a power supply.

I don't know if I am doing the right thing or not, just trying it, if it all goes south I will make the other cables from 18ga (molex, sata, pcie, etc.) they are 18ga from the factory.

2 Questions:
Where can I buy 16ga wire (that is not dbl speaker wire)
Where can I buy 3/16" Black Heat shrink by the foot (I currently am using the kit from Radio Shack with 2 pieces of 6")

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
So long as your gauges are the same it shouldn't matter. So if your 24 pin uses all 16 guage you should be okay if you went with say 14 guage(I believe that is larger than 16) because you can go larger not smaller than the power feed. Going smaller is what results in melted insulation and wires.

So you should be safe but I can't promise anything. Just be safe and gauge your wires appropriately. 18 is okay for 20 gauge but not for 16 gauge.









I guess i shouldn't have said "Can't" but more along the lines of "I don't recommend it".

Copper wire is not cheap. So I would take that into consideration too. What's your wire and pin cost and if you have to buy the tool to apply the pins as well as the sleeving to cover it.

If you are going Clean Cut from furryletters that's not too bad. If you are going MDPC it's definitely not cheap or for the faint of heart.









Almost there guys. Just waiting on the tool and will tackle the 24 pin then.

You should see my HD Audio cable. Since my MoBo doesn't require the AC '97 connection I lopped it out of the lead. It's 100% HD Audio now. I guess I could have left the jumper there but I would have had to hide it somehow.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 

2 Questions:
Where can I buy 16ga wire (that is not dbl speaker wire)
Where can I buy 3/16" Black Heat shrink by the foot (I currently am using the kit from Radio Shack with 2 pieces of 6")

You can try WWW.frys.com (sorry for no hyperlink but I'm typing this on my cell phone) they should have everything that you will need and miyht even sell by the hundred foot spoils if you really want







. Hope this helps but If not let me know qnd I will find the site on my computer that I used to buy my stuff back when I was In school for computer and electronic engineering.

@1ch!go are all of your fans the Cooler Master red led (90 CFM) ones? They look really good in your photo's. I was thinking of sanding down the inside of my case (or at least some of it) and painting it with that mirror paint to have a mirror finish inside the case and then adding a couple more of he red led fans and a couple of the red CCFL's. I don't know thought because that might be a little much and it would make a good looking cable management setup nearly impossible.


----------



## whood886

im building a w/cing system soon for my haf and was wondering does any one know if it can fit a 3x140 in the top or is it just a 3x120 rad?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm sure you could do it but there are no dedicated 140 mounts up top. Only 120 mounts. I think that you would have to rig something up to get it to work.

Doesn't someone make a 120 to 140 rail mount? I'm pretty sure I've seen something like that before not sure where though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *whood886* 
im building a w/cing system soon for my haf and was wondering does any one know if it can fit a 3x140 in the top or is it just a 3x120 rad?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whood886* 
im building a w/cing system soon for my haf and was wondering does any one know if it can fit a 3x140 in the top or is it just a 3x120 rad?

I believe only a 3x120 can fit up there. however.. with slight modding you can.. Anything is possible with any case with the right mod..!!!!
I have a 360 radiator and I don't see why not.. just align the radiator screws and be done with it.
I have never seen anyone do it though.. so you may be the first.. haha..
shashooots
v1ral


----------



## Nhb93

I just measured it out, and it would seem the mounting holes for the big fan are 1cm too wide. I suppose you could take strip of metal, measure out holes to line up with the 120 mounting holes, then a little further out on the strip, put holes for the 140 fans. 4 strips would do it just fine. Just make sure they are thick enough to support the weigh of the rad. I would guess that thicker than 1/16" strips of metal would do you well. I hope that was clear. I'll draw an MS Paint diagram if you need.

EDIT: Nah, I'll just ASCII it.
_________________________________________________
|_140__120___________________________120____140__|
|__O____O____________________________O______O___|
|________________________________________________|

Not bad.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I just measured it out, and it would seem the mounting holes for the big fan are 1cm too wide. I suppose you could take strip of metal, measure out holes to line up with the 120 mounting holes, then a little further out on the strip, put holes for the 140 fans. 4 strips would do it just fine. Just make sure they are thick enough to support the weigh of the rad. I would guess that thicker than 1/16" strips of metal would do you well. I hope that was clear. I'll draw an MS Paint diagram if you need.

EDIT: Nah, I'll just ASCII it.
_________________________________________________
|_140__120___________________________120____140__|
|__O____O____________________________O______O___|
|________________________________________________|

Not bad.

And while your at it, you might as well prime and paint it just to have the "supposed to be there" look. I mean its under the top panel but still if your like Ceadderman and have OCD then you would know that it wasn't perfect and it would drive you nuts







but then if your like the rest of us sane people, then it really wouldn't matter too much to you







(Oh and Ceadderman sorry bro. I had to do it and besides, If I didn't do it then there would be someone else coming behind me to talk crap to you







)


----------



## Ceadderman

All good lawrence. It's a bish being OCD sometimes.









Got warned last night cause an OCD moment turned into a discussion in a sale thread.









But meh Iz all good.









But my OCD comes in handy too...



...I knew I saw something like this. $25 click on the link.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
And while your at it, you might as well prime and paint it just to have the "supposed to be there" look. I mean its under the top panel but still if your like Ceadderman and have OCD then you would know that it wasn't perfect and it would drive you nuts







but then if your like the rest of us sane people, then it really wouldn't matter too much to you







(Oh and Ceadderman sorry bro. I had to do it and besides, If I didn't do it then there would be someone else coming behind me to talk crap to you







)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 



...I knew I saw something like this. $25 click on the link.









~Ceadder









Is that to make the 120mm mounting holes fit 140mm fans or is it to make the 140mm rad to fit the 120mm space in the case (hopefully that made sense to you guys because it did in my head)?


----------



## Ceadderman

It's to make 140 Rad fit 120mm fanshrouds. Same thing can be used to adapt 140 Rad to 120 fan grill over 240 in length and should be able to fit 140 in the top of the 932 since it has slide adjustment mounting.









You did fine lawrence.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Is that to make the 120mm mounting holes fit 140mm fans or is it to make the 140mm rad to fit the 120mm space in the case (hopefully that made sense to you guys because it did in my head)?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
It's to make 140 Rad fit 120mm fanshrouds. Same thing can be used to adapt 140 Rad to 120 fan grill over 240 in length and should be able to fit 140 in the top of the 932 since it has slide adjustment mounting.









You did fine lawrence.









~Ceadder









I figured that was the correct answer but wasn't sure and besides no one learns if no one asks lol


----------



## Covertop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
You can try WWW.frys.com (sorry for no hyperlink but I'm typing this on my cell phone) they should have everything that you will need and miyht even sell by the hundred foot spoils if you really want







. Hope this helps but If not let me know qnd I will find the site on my computer that I used to buy my stuff back when I was In school for computer and electronic engineering.

The heatshrink is there! Thank you so much for that. I also found the wire, but I having a real problem with all this wire gauge junk. I have read alot of web sites that say you only need 18ga wire for any wire in your computer, if you look at it realistically, you find that you need a wire that will take 12v of power max.

I have found the following web sites that outline the power connectors.

ATX 24 pin pin out
Wire gauge diagram of 20 pin ATX power (which is just a 24 pin minus 1x 3.3v, 5v, 12v, and ground)

All in all, it seems that 18ga wire is more than enough to do anything that is in a computer, I think just like the old speaker boxes of the past, "the bigger the better" is in effect when it comes to Ultra's X4 cabling.

I have all the cables done up and sleeved, if they don't work, I will just make them into SATA, Molex, PCIe, etc. and use the stock 24 pin until I can do something right.

One question on the pins I have, they are perfect for a 18ga wire, are there ATX pins that are made for 16ga wire instead?


----------



## thisispatrick

Just an update for no reason. After cleaning/dusting out my case I was too lazy to zip tie my H50 rad back on the front. (Since I had to cut the zip ties to take the rad out to clean it.) So I just let is sit on my DvD drive... looks fine to me .-.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Just an update for no reason. After cleaning/dusting out my case I was too lazy to zip tie my H50 rad back on the front. (Since I had to cut the zip ties to take the rad out to clean it.) So I just let is sit on my DvD drive... looks fine to me .-.

as long if you aren't the type of person who moves around the computer case allot.. then you are perfectly fine like that no need for the zipties anymore


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
The heatshrink is there! Thank you so much for that. I also found the wire, but I having a real problem with all this wire gauge junk. I have read alot of web sites that say you only need 18ga wire for any wire in your computer, if you look at it realistically, you find that you need a wire that will take 12v of power max.

I have found the following web sites that outline the power connectors.

ATX 24 pin pin out
Wire gauge diagram of 20 pin ATX power (which is just a 24 pin minus 1x 3.3v, 5v, 12v, and ground)

All in all, it seems that 18ga wire is more than enough to do anything that is in a computer, I think just like the old speaker boxes of the past, "the bigger the better" is in effect when it comes to Ultra's X4 cabling.

I have all the cables done up and sleeved, if they don't work, I will just make them into SATA, Molex, PCIe, etc. and use the stock 24 pin until I can do something right.

One question on the pins I have, they are perfect for a 18ga wire, are there ATX pins that are made for 16ga wire instead?

18 gauge wire is more than high enough rated to carry the rated volts/amps that most if not all PSU's put out.


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
The heatshrink is there! Thank you so much for that. I also found the wire, but I having a real problem with all this wire gauge junk. I have read alot of web sites that say you only need 18ga wire for any wire in your computer, if you look at it realistically, you find that you need a wire that will take 12v of power max.

I have found the following web sites that outline the power connectors.

ATX 24 pin pin out
Wire gauge diagram of 20 pin ATX power (which is just a 24 pin minus 1x 3.3v, 5v, 12v, and ground)

All in all, it seems that 18ga wire is more than enough to do anything that is in a computer, I think just like the old speaker boxes of the past, "the bigger the better" is in effect when it comes to Ultra's X4 cabling.

I have all the cables done up and sleeved, if they don't work, I will just make them into SATA, Molex, PCIe, etc. and use the stock 24 pin until I can do something right.

One question on the pins I have, they are perfect for a 18ga wire, are there ATX pins that are made for 16ga wire instead?

why are you going to all this trouble??????????


----------



## VincentXXX

here some pictures my new HAF-X:

















































































































































buld is not ready, i wil post a update....


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm looking to change out the front intake, rear exhaust and top exhaust fans in my 932. What fan's should I use to replace them? I'm looking more for performance instead of flash. Also I'd like them to be more on the quiet side and not as loud as the 3 YL D12SH-12s that I have on my cpu and bottom intake.

EDIT: Btw, awesome setup VincentXXX.


----------



## Covertop

LOL, sometimes to get something done right, you must do it yourself.

Other than that, I find it impossible to get "some" of the pins out of the 24 pin connector. I have tried the Sunbeam tool, the flattened paperclip, the stables, and even ground down butter knives to fit in the slot. The cables WILL NOT pull out.

So I decided to do it myself, the only real additional cost is the wire (at $0.35/ft) and the ends ($0.99 per 4). Either way you go you have the sleeving cost and the heat shrink.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *massy086* 
why are you going to all this trouble??????????

But, at the end of the road, I am doing it because it is less hassle for me to do it this way than fight with a pin for 10 minutes trying to get it out of a connector. It takes me 10 seconds to crimp and end on and 2 minutes to sleeve and heat shrink it.


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentXXX*


here some pictures my new HAF-X:

*snip*

buld is not ready, i wil post a update....


Holy moly, thats impressive. +1


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentXXX*


here some pictures my new HAF-X:

buld is not ready, i wil post a update....


That is very Impressive but why do I feel like I was just looking at a Photoshoot for a high end computer magazine? I think its the off straight photo's.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentXXX*


here some pictures my new HAF-X:

...

buld is not ready, i wil post a update....


Very nice shots and done with a point and shoot! (Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18). Wish my place was clean enough for such artistry.


----------



## Ceadderman

Some guys have the Digital SLR that makes everything look like a professional shot it. I don't but my Lifecam Cinema is pretty good at taking shots if I use a tripod and give it time to focus before clicking the mouse button.









Would love to have a nice SLR though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Are you controlling your fans through the BIOS? Not sure if you can but my board allows me to set the fans by percents of 10 and up from as low as 50%.

I have the same YLs' you do and mine are pretty quiet when I dial them down to 50%. The only ones that stay at 100% right now are my Push/Pull for the H50 soon as the temps drop though I'll run them according to temp. So long as I'm showing ~35c I'll dial my P/P down to see how they go from there.









I think that you should be able to do so though.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I'm looking to change out the front intake, rear exhaust and top exhaust fans in my 932. What fan's should I use to replace them? I'm looking more for performance instead of flash. Also I'd like them to be more on the quiet side and not as loud as the 3 YL D12SH-12s that I have on my cpu and bottom intake.

EDIT: Btw, awesome setup VincentXXX.


----------



## PCSarge

i must post







new parts ftw... added another 4GB of RAM and got myself a corsair 750w modular psu today yay


----------



## crossy82

Are the fans on the HAF X Coolermaster specific?

Only i am hoping to upgrade fans to 166cfm NZXT fans instead.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


Are the fans on the HAF X Coolermaster specific?

Only i am hoping to upgrade fans to 166cfm NZXT fans instead.










yes the fans in ever HAF are coolermaster fans, what thier RPM/CFM/ static pressure is i have no idea but you can probably find the stats on them on he cooelrmaster website


----------



## Icejon

It looks like the HAF 912 is coming. My friend wants to get one, if he does, will he be allowed into the club?

(edit) Here is the link


----------



## mistax

My 470 gtx coming next week. think im going to take a day to clean out my computer. Looks like everyone did an awesome job on their computer =P.


----------



## mistax

update - what does everyone deal with about dust? just clean it out regularly or dust filters.


----------



## doat

i use panty hose for dust filters and they work amazingly well.


----------



## Jelah

Yeah, I've been procrastinating on finding a pair of panty hose.. That would be an awkward store trip... Lol but the cat hair is starting to get out of hand, i think its almost time for me to man up.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Yeah, I've been procrastinating on finding a pair of panty hose.. That would be an awkward store trip... Lol but the cat hair is starting to get out of hand, i think its almost time for me to man up.










... and get rid of the cat ...


----------



## mistax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


... and get rid of the cat ...












anyhow. I found the electric duster thread and i think im going to pick that up, or get an air purifier for my room @@. The amount of dust i get in my room for having my windows open vs using the air conditioner is ridiculous.


----------



## Ceadderman

That thing has a face only a mother could love.









No. It can't come to the party...







j/k

Resistance is futile, it's a HAF and will be assimilated. But honestly it looks like a shorter dumpier version of the X. I don't have a problem with them but I hope that CM is not considering dumping the 932/922 lineup for the 942/912. It sure looks to be going that direction though.

I wonder if they flipped the USB hub to standard configuration instead of the upside down version.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

I use these....









Click on the logo and you'll find some for the 932. Can get the 922 kit from the same place. And I got 2 GPU filters as well.









I could get the optional top filter but it would just trap the dust inside my case.









~Ceadder


----------



## mistax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I use these....









Click on the logo and you'll find some for the 932. Can get the 922 kit from the same place. And I got 2 GPU filters as well.









I could get the optional top filter but it would just trap the dust inside my case.









~Ceadder










how are they working and does 1 set covers it.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


yes the fans in ever HAF are coolermaster fans, what thier RPM/CFM/ static pressure is i have no idea but you can probably find the stats on them on he cooelrmaster website


So they can not be replaced with a different brand?


----------



## Ceadderman

They work awesomely well. One set covers every intake fan point. If you leave your 5.25 plates in place you can even get a couple to fit over them if you wanted to. Those would probably be the size of a 240 Radiator which they make as well. I covered my plates with black electrical tape to keep dust intake to a minimum.

The 932 kit covers the bottom the front intake and the door intake. As I said you CAN buy the top filter but imho that's needlessly excessive. The only way I could justify the $22 expenditure is if I changed the direction of flow to intake. I noticed that with the Door off I had an increase in dust intake. so much so that it was noticeable when I pulled my I/O panel to do the sleeving.

Next time I pull one of my filters I'll get a pic to show how well they work. Right now though the bottom and front filters are in the dish drainer next to the sink. Did I mention they're washable filters? Medical grade screens are awesome.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mistax*


how are they working and does 1 set covers it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That thing has a face only a mother could love.









No. It can't come to the party...







j/k

Resistance is futile, it's a HAF and will be assimilated. But honestly it looks like a shorter dumpier version of the X. I don't have a problem with them but I hope that CM is not considering dumping the 932/922 lineup for the 942/912. It sure looks to be going that direction though.

I wonder if they flipped the USB hub to standard configuration instead of the upside down version.









~Ceadder










Man Ceadder *** is up with CM and putting usb hubs in upside down as a design? That crap drives me nuts on my front panel IO's. So much that I have been thinking up a way to mod it to turn it over lol. As for the dust/cat hair If you don't want the panty hose or other dust filters you could always just ditch the cat (As said by Ceadder and go live in a clean room but it would make it a little hard to whack it while surfing porn with that damm clean room suit on 24/7 plus could you imagine the mess it would make inside the suit? Not worth it IMHO


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Just change it to the CM HAF club. There's gonna be four HAF's soon; plus there's a few different versions of the 922 and 932.


----------



## Trademark

hi guys
I like to join i have the new HAF X I'm waiting for my cpu and ram and my rig should be up and running soon

heres my proof and link







YouTube- VID00014


----------



## crossy82

Really want to order my HAF X,but need to know if i can install 200mm fans from another manafacturer.

I know the cooling is fine already but i want more,want to be doing some heavy overclocking when complete.Found some 166cfm fans i want to replace the coolermasters.

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Really want to order my HAF X,but need to know if i can install 200mm fans from another manafacturer.

I know the cooling is fine already but i want more,want to be doing some heavy overclocking when complete.Found some 166cfm fans i want to replace the coolermasters.

PLEASE HELP.









i let u know when im up and running im still waiting for other components and might change my led to blue and order more blue led fan from coolermaster


----------



## crossy82

Problem is i dont want coolermaster fans.I want to install NZXT 200mm 166cfm fans in there replacement.I've heard someone say that only coolermaster fans will fit.I am seriously hoping not though,otherwise i might have to get a different case.

Dont like the idea of not having a choice.The fans installed are not brilliant,the front pulls 110cfm but the others are 66cfm apparently.Will be amazing if they can be swapped though.

Also just as a heads up,if you install a second top fan as an exhaust this will affect your temps as the air will be drawn out before it hits your gpu and cpu.

Personally i plan on having the second fan pulling air in with an acrylic gaurd to not hinder the exhaust fan.

You gotta admit a case of this size an purpose could do with more air being sucked in,i refuse to use fans less than 100cfm.

The NZXT fans i'm looking at are 37.9db,not to bad really.

PLEASE If anyone else knows if other 200mm fans can be used instead please post or pm me to help me make my mind up.

Thanks all.


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Problem is i dont want coolermaster fans.I want to install NZXT 200mm 166cfm fans in there replacement.I've heard someone say that only coolermaster fans will fit.I am seriously hoping not though,otherwise i might have to get a different case.

Dont like the idea of not having a choice.The fans installed are not brilliant,the front pulls 110cfm but the others are 66cfm apparently.Will be amazing if they can be swapped though.

Also just as a heads up,if you install a second top fan as an exhaust this will affect your temps as the air will be drawn out before it hits your gpu and cpu.

Personally i plan on having the second fan pulling air in with an acrylic gaurd to not hinder the exhaust fan.

You gotta admit a case of this size an purpose could do with more air being sucked in,i refuse to use fans less than 100cfm.

The NZXT fans i'm looking at are 37.9db,not to bad really.

PLEASE If anyone else knows if other 200mm fans can be used instead please post or pm me to help me make my mind up.

Thanks all.

CM 200mm/230mm fans are proprietary. Since CM actually makes their own fans in their factory, they have set the standard in 230mm fans since the Cosmos S. One option is you could use CM Storm Force fans. They are 200mm but 1000RPM so they are around 170ish CFM. The nifty LED light wont work, but the fan is pretty strong.


----------



## crossy82

Thanks Icejohn.
I checked out them fans an that would be a good option.Just cant understand how on thier flagship case they dont include these better fans,i will buy it now as the other fans are far better but really should'nt have to outlay the extra dollar to up upgrade 3 fans.Apart from that they have created a work of genious.


----------



## Swae

Crossy82, I added a Antec Big Boy fan to the top of my case. As long as they are 38mm thick, you can put almost any fan in there around 200mm and then the top of the case snaps on it will hold it in place. No rattling sounds, either.

Beware though, I had to take out a lot of the cables running from the front I/O because the corners of the fan casing wouldn't fit with the Antec in there. Only using the Power, Reset, and the two LED's. Might have a USB, not sure.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swae* 
Crossy82, I added a Antec Big Boy fan to the top of my case. As long as they are 38mm thick, you can put almost any fan in there around 200mm and then the top of the case snaps on it will hold it in place. No rattling sounds, either.

Beware though, I had to take out a lot of the cables running from the front I/O because the corners of the fan casing wouldn't fit with the Antec in there. Only using the Power, Reset, and the two LED's. Might have a USB, not sure.

Thankyou Swae.
I think the fans i've got my eye on will work then,if i have to mod a bit then so be it.


----------



## micul

Here is mine.It was on sale for 169 CAD. I am planing to go on water , for now is ok like this. I should spend more time on cable managment.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Hmmmm looks like the X and CM Power Supplies don't play well together.








Well that gives me an idea. I need everyone who has a PSU that can reach the 24pin while being cable managed w/o an extension to let me know. I want to put together a compatibility chart and link to it when I get back on at full strength. I already know the Corsair HX series reaches. So no need for input there.







Thanks guys.







^^^

You guys replacing stock fans, keep me in the loop as to what works and what needs to be modded to work. Pics would be nice too, or it didn't happen.







lol

Still down. Hopefully tomorrow or the next day. Will add the unknown HAF members when I'm back on the Tower. It would probably take me a month to edit OP on my Netbook. It's just like any other Computer. Except the 8.1 in screen measured on the diagonal.









But at least I've something to keep in touch with.









~Ceadder


----------



## kcuestag

Hi guys!

Long time since I last posted in this thread!

I've been on a long vacation on south Spain, but I'm returning home tomorrow all the way to Germany by car, so i'll be home at midnight approx.

I bought a sound card for my Pc (Finally, huh?







), a Auzentech Auzen X-Fi Bravura 7.1

I also didn't show you guys my Pc with the new Accelero Xtreme 5970









I'm also planning to install a X6 1055T at the end of this week.

I'll give ya some pics tomorrow midnight or tuesday


----------



## sora1607

Couple questions for the HAF 932:
1. I have my PSU bottom mounted with the fan facing upward, only used up 2 screws though because I couldn't screw in the other 2. Is this a good way to do it? I heard venting out the bottom is bad because the metal cages block air.
2. Mounting PSU on the bottom kinda makes it impossible to SLI 480's using 1st and 3rd slot. I just wanna know if this is a general problem rather than a specific problem with my motherboard.
3. How does mounting PSU up top compare to bottom? If I were to mount it up top, I would not have the top exhaust option so how would I exhaust hot air? 
4. The previous owner of the case took off the stands in the bottom and I don't know how to put it back on. Is it revetted on or is it just screwed in? Not the wheels, the cushion stands.
5. This case has way too many fan options. Can you guys recommend me a 3 small pins to 4 molex converter so I can run all my fans? I have them plugged into the motherboard at the moment and I can't fit them all lol

Thank you for the help guys. Will post a pic tonight


----------



## Ceadderman

Here you go, this should be helpful to you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Couple questions for the HAF 932:
1. I have my PSU bottom mounted with the fan facing upward, only used up 2 screws though because I couldn't screw in the other 2. Is this a good way to do it? I heard venting out the bottom is bad because the metal cages block air.


Actually you would be venting in not out. The fan should be set to Intake not to Exhaust. If you believe it to be an issue just get out a Dremel and cut out the grill work. Someone here did that and it's an awesome mod.

Quote:



2. Mounting PSU on the bottom kinda makes it impossible to SLI 480's using 1st and 3rd slot. I just wanna know if this is a general problem rather than a specific problem with my motherboard.
3. How does mounting PSU up top compare to bottom? If I were to mount it up top, I would not have the top exhaust option so how would I exhaust hot air?


This is a MoBo issue more or less. I have the Crosshair IV and had no issues mounting a GPU in the 3rd slot. So if I did the SLI hack, I could install nVidia on my MoBo. If I wanted to add a couple flame throwers to my system that is.









Honestly though this is MoBo not Cabinet issue.









Quote:



4. The previous owner of the case took off the stands in the bottom and I don't know how to put it back on. Is it revetted on or is it just screwed in? Not the wheels, the cushion stands.


The feet are screwed on. They come with a supplied toggle bolt that mounts the feet through the center. No rivet required. Just look on the bottom of the case at the bumps and you'll see the place where they screw in. Be aware though that if you have to buy toggle bolts to replace missing screws that the PSU stand has a flange that will interfere with the back left corner bolt if it is too long. You will have to either add washers or cut the flange to allow the bolt to seat properly. I would suggest washers first. Lockwashers preferably.









Quote:



5. This case has way too many fan options. Can you guys recommend me a 3 small pins to 4 molex converter so I can run all my fans? I have them plugged into the motherboard at the moment and I can't fit them all lol


You should be able to chain them via the Molex connectors. If you do this I recommend no more than 3 fans per header on the MoBo. I have 7 fans in my 932 not including PSU, and have two of them chained together because of limited header access. Shouldn't be an issue so long as your MoBo has more than 3 or 4 headers. If you have 4(including CPU) you should be able to have 9 fans connected to the other 3 headers. I don't know how many you have but I can look after I finish response.









Quote:



Thank you for the help guys. Will post a pic tonight


Cool I look forward to seeing what you have going.









~Ceadder


----------



## sora1607

Thank you for the quick reply









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Here you go, this should be helpful to you.









Actually you would be venting in not out. The fan should be set to Intake not to Exhaust. If you believe it to be an issue just get out a Dremel and cut out the grill work. Someone here did that and it's an awesome mod.



Okay. I'll change it back to have it faced down tonight. Since I don't have the stands on the bottom, I'm afraid there might not be room for it to intake air. Besides, if it's intaking air, why would there be a problem with PSU overheating? This is what drove that guy to cut the grill right? Anyways, if I'm not using the stands, it doesn't look like there's room for air intake from the bottom it seems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


This is a MoBo issue more or less. I have the Crosshair IV and had no issues mounting a GPU in the 3rd slot. So if I did the SLI hack, I could install nVidia on my MoBo. If I wanted to add a couple flame throwers to my system that is.









Honestly though this is MoBo not Cabinet issue.










Well it looks like I might have to mount this PSU at the top. How should I design my exhaust? The 3 fans on the bottom should be pushing air up but there is no exhaust up at the top. My side fan bay is used up by my H50.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The feet are screwed on. They come with a supplied toggle bolt that mounts the feet through the center. No rivet required. Just look on the bottom of the case at the bumps and you'll see the place where they screw in. Be aware though that if you have to buy toggle bolts to replace missing screws that the PSU stand has a flange that will interfere with the back left corner bolt if it is too long. You will have to either add washers or cut the flange to allow the bolt to seat properly. I would suggest washers first. Lockwashers preferably.










Mmkay I'm gonna see if I got any screws for the feet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You should be able to chain them via the Molex connectors. If you do this I recommend no more than 3 fans per header on the MoBo. I have 7 fans in my 932 not including PSU, and have two of them chained together because of limited header access. Shouldn't be an issue so long as your MoBo has more than 3 or 4 headers. If you have 4(including CPU) you should be able to have 9 fans connected to the other 3 headers. I don't know how many you have but I can look after I finish response.









Cool I look forward to seeing what you have going.









~Ceadder










All the fans I have uses 3 pins and I don't have enough converters to chain them. I'm using the stock fans atm that's why. When I buy third party fans, it'll be easier to chain them since most of the fans these days come with a converter. I'm wondering if you know where I can find these converters


----------



## dailob

is anyone else having the problem of their front panel USBs not working? i havent tried the other connections like a mic, headphones or e-sata but i hope they work as well...

being a little more specific, the left 2 USB slots work but the other pair dont...

thanks!


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dailob*


is anyone else having the problem of their front panel USBs not working? i havent tried the other connections like a mic, headphones or e-sata but i hope they work as well...

being a little more specific, the left 2 USB slots work but the other pair dont...

thanks!


Did you plug in both connection for the USB panel to the mobo?


----------



## dailob

i'm pretty sure i did... i mean i dont see any connectors that aren't plugged into anything... unless i'll have to replug everything just to make sure >.<


----------



## torsp

Hey crossy, I am using NZXT 200mm on my front intake and top exhaust(922). The mount holes are different from the CM's, so you will have to drill new holes but they are incredible fans and well worth the couple minutes of work to have them running on your case.

Edit:Just saw you are looking at the HAF X, my exp. is based on the 922. However as long as you are willing to make some mods on your X there is no reason you cannot install the NZXT's on it. It will be well worth it both in form and function.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


Problem is i dont want coolermaster fans.I want to install NZXT 200mm 166cfm fans in there replacement.I've heard someone say that only coolermaster fans will fit.I am seriously hoping not though,otherwise i might have to get a different case.

PLEASE If anyone else knows if other 200mm fans can be used instead please post or pm me to help me make my mind up.

Thanks all.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know Ceadder, you can always connect your net book to your monitor via a cable... some food for thought. Also as for the power supply check list thing I have the HAF X with a ABS Dark Beret 1000w (let me know if you need a part number) I didn't need any extension's (other than the one that came with the Asus motherboard to connect to the 4+4 connection) to hide the 24 pin cable behind the motherboard and come out of the top cable management hole in the HAF X. Let me know if you need any help with the list or anything while your main rig is down. Also you should look into using a cable to connect your net book to the monitor so you can do more while your cable management fiasco is still going on.


----------



## Ceadderman

I would if I had the Cable to do it with. I have large DVI connection on my monitor but I don't have the smaller SVGA cable.









I hope the pin tool arrives tomorrow. I'm really starting to get annoyed with my tower being down.









At least I'm here and keepin you guys in the loop.









@sora1607... He actually hacked out the grill to allow for better flow not for PSU overheating issues.

If you mount up top leave the 140 as exhaust. Then you could mount 2x120mm fans uptop set to exhaust if your PSU isn't too long. Directly under your I/O panel there are mounting holes for a 120. 2 of them are in the main gril area the other two are under the I/O. You shouldn't even have to remove the panel but it makes things a bit easier if you do.

If you find that you want to still mount it to the bottom of the case then I suggest going to CoolerMaster.com and checking their store out and seeing if you can get some of the pieces that you're missing through them.

Oh and btw I had my 500w OCZ mounted fan side up. Doesn't hurt anything and it still intakes just fine in that configuration.







Of course your SLI may not want to work in this manner.









You should be able to find a fan converter at FrozenCPU.com or Performance-PCs.com or Could also find them at Xoxide.com They're relatively easy to find on those sites under fans and accessories.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
You know Ceadder, you can always connect your net book to your monitor via a cable... some food for thought. Also as for the power supply check list thing I have the HAF X with a ABS Dark Beret 1000w (let me know if you need a part number) I didn't need any extension's (other than the one that came with the Asus motherboard to connect to the 4+4 connection) to hide the 24 pin cable behind the motherboard and come out of the top cable management hole in the HAF X. Let me know if you need any help with the list or anything while your main rig is down. Also you should look into using a cable to connect your net book to the monitor so you can do more while your cable management fiasco is still going on.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torsp* 
Hey crossy, I am using NZXT 200mm on my front intake and top exhaust(922). The mount holes are different from the CM's, so you will have to drill new holes but they are incredible fans and well worth the couple minutes of work to have them running on your case.

Edit:Just saw you are looking at the HAF X, my exp. is based on the 922. However as long as you are willing to make some mods on your X there is no reason you cannot install the NZXT's on it. It will be well worth it both in form and function.

Thankyou Torsp.
Nice to see someone with the same way of thinking.What differences has the mod made to your temps?

Should imagine your running pretty cool.Can't believe CM ship this beast with such standard fans.Also whats the noise like?I've heard the NZXT's are quiet-especially for the cfm they produce.

I'm planning on 2 up top,1 front and 1 on the side panel.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


Really want to order my HAF X,but need to know if i can install 200mm fans from another manafacturer.

I know the cooling is fine already but i want more,want to be doing some heavy overclocking when complete.Found some 166cfm fans i want to replace the coolermasters.

PLEASE HELP.










Yeah if you are willing to MOD the case then you can fit any fan in it. All you would need is some sheet metal and some bolts (of course something to cut the metal with) and drill holes that line up with th existing holes and then make holes that line up with the new fans holes and you have you a mount mod without having to drill into your beautiful new case (Believe me I know since I own one too







) Hope it helps and if you need a better description just PM me and I would be happy to help anyway that I can.


----------



## torsp

You're welcome crossy, my current fan choices are the third configuration I have used. This is by far the best I have used both in looks(love the white blades), and noise level(at one point I had 9 120mm fans running in this case........sounded like an aircraft). I also used plasti dip to spray the inside of my 922 and that actually really helped reduce the noise. As far as performance it is very good, internal case temps are equal to or 1C higher than my ambients.

I have about 240cfm for intake and 166cfm exhaust. Having positive pressure has helped to greatly reduce dust levels left behind in my case. I am running an AMD 965BE c2(140W) and my idle temps are equal to ambient temps with CnQ enabled, at full load it will almost always be exactly 20C over ambient and I like to keep my house between 22-24C so my 965 will never go over 45C with a mild overclock of 3.6Ghz and an H50 in push/pull on intake for rad. cooling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


Thankyou Torsp.
Nice to see someone with the same way of thinking.What differences has the mod made to your temps?

Should imagine your running pretty cool.Can't believe CM ship this beast with such standard fans.Also whats the noise like?I've heard the NZXT's are quiet-especially for the cfm they produce.

I'm planning on 2 up top,1 front and 1 on the side panel.


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@sora1607... He actually hacked out the grill to allow for better flow not for PSU overheating issues.

If you mount up top leave the 140 as exhaust. Then you could mount 2x120mm fans uptop set to exhaust if your PSU isn't too long. Directly under your I/O panel there are mounting holes for a 120. 2 of them are in the main gril area the other two are under the I/O. You shouldn't even have to remove the panel but it makes things a bit easier if you do.

If you find that you want to still mount it to the bottom of the case then I suggest going to CoolerMaster.com and checking their store out and seeing if you can get some of the pieces that you're missing through them.

Oh and btw I had my 500w OCZ mounted fan side up. Doesn't hurt anything and it still intakes just fine in that configuration.







Of course your SLI may not want to work in this manner.









You should be able to find a fan converter at FrozenCPU.com or Performance-PCs.com or Could also find them at Xoxide.com They're relatively easy to find on those sites under fans and accessories.










~Ceadder











My PSU is longer than normal so having 2 120's up top is probably impossible. Can probably have one. Directly under the IO Panel is the area for expansions cards. I can't see how you would fit a 120 mm there. The only thing I can probably see is the bottom 3 120mm blowing air upward. I ended up mounting the PSU fan down and took out the sitting grill underneath it to maximize air flow.


----------



## Ceadderman

lol.







It's in the 5.25 bay at the very top. Pull the rubber top cover out and you'll see 6 holes. 1 big for water fillerneck feature. 3 where the screws hold the I/O panel to the cabinet and two empty. The two empty are one side of a 120. The other two holes are in the standard fan grill.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


My PSU is longer than normal so having 2 120's up top is probably impossible. Can probably have one. Directly under the IO Panel is the area for expansions cards. I can't see how you would fit a 120 mm there. The only thing I can probably see is the bottom 3 120mm blowing air upward. I ended up mounting the PSU fan down and took out the sitting grill underneath it to maximize air flow.


----------



## daito

hello,

i'd like to be added to the list of 932 owners please









here is my build log link


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daito*


hello,

i'd like to be added to the list of 932 owners please









here is my build log link


He is currently on hold from adding people for a few day's since his main computer is down for some serious cable management work. But if you aren't added in a few more days then make sure to either PM Ceadderman or post again in the thread to be added and he will for sure get it.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torsp*


You're welcome crossy, my current fan choices are the third configuration I have used. This is by far the best I have used both in looks(love the white blades), and noise level(at one point I had 9 120mm fans running in this case........sounded like an aircraft). I also used plasti dip to spray the inside of my 922 and that actually really helped reduce the noise. As far as performance it is very good, internal case temps are equal to or 1C higher than my ambients.

I have about 240cfm for intake and 166cfm exhaust. Having positive pressure has helped to greatly reduce dust levels left behind in my case. I am running an AMD 965BE c2(140W) and my idle temps are equal to ambient temps with CnQ enabled, at full load it will almost always be exactly 20C over ambient and I like to keep my house between 22-24C so my 965 will never go over 45C with a mild overclock of 3.6Ghz and an H50 in push/pull on intake for rad. cooling.


Hope i get such good results.Going to be using a Thermaltake Frio to cool my cpu.Has anyone any experience with the Frio?Its rated second best cooler you can get for AMD cpu on frotytech.Is this true?If any owners could give me feedback on the Frio i would be grateful.

And also thankyou Ceadderman for the msg,and to all who have gave me advice so far.


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
lol.







It's in the 5.25 bay at the very top. Pull the rubber top cover out and you'll see 6 holes. 1 big for water fillerneck feature. 3 where the screws hold the I/O panel to the cabinet and two empty. The two empty are one side of a 120. The other two holes are in the standard fan grill.









~Ceadder









Oh I know what you mean. I thought you meant near the IO panel. I get that but that's only 2 fans exhaust up top. Do you think that's enough seeing how much positive air there will be if I"m pushing in with 4 ultra kaze from side? I think I'm gonna have to go with top mounted PSU because my GTX 480's heat up wayyy too fast when I do it in 1st and 2nd slots SLI. Btw my pics were up awhile ago. Can add me in whenever you're free


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah you could do UKs' or Yate Loons or CM R4s' or any fan that has a decent rate of flow. But I would definitely suggest a Yate Loon High Speed 140. 2100 RPMs' is a really nice equalizer when you're running lite at the top.









That's what I have in mine. If you want a non LED fan, I'm not sure of any that are of this variety besides Yate Loon.








I think Enermax makes a 140 but not sure. I know they make 120s' so more than likely they do.









Though you could always do a full loop and then you wouldn't have to worry about your GPUs' heating up. But of course I wouldn't know about Fermi issues since I don't run Fermi.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Oh I know what you mean. I thought you meant near the IO panel. I get that but that's only 2 fans exhaust up top. Do you think that's enough seeing how much positive air there will be if I"m pushing in with 4 ultra kaze from side? I think I'm gonna have to go with top mounted PSU because my GTX 480's heat up wayyy too fast when I do it in 1st and 2nd slots SLI. Btw my pics were up awhile ago. Can add me in whenever you're free


----------



## lawrencendlw

Cooler Master Makes a 1400mm fan that is 60.8CFM's @ 16dBA's which is really good. Its a 140mm fan so it would move a lot more air than a 120mm fan with 61 CFM's just because of the additional size. Don't count out the 200+mm fans for your cases (I know the HAF X fits them and the 932 does too if I remember correctly) because of there extra size they put out a lot more air for a lot less dBA's. Just a couple of suggestions. Hope that this helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Yeah you could do UKs' or Yate Loons or CM R4s' or any fan that has a decent rate of flow. But I would definitely suggest a Yate Loon High Speed 140. 2100 RPMs' is a really nice equalizer when you're running lite at the top.









That's what I have in mine. If you want a non LED fan, I'm not sure of any that are of this variety besides Yate Loon.








I think Enermax makes a 140 but not sure. I know they make 120s' so more than likely they do.









Though you could always do a full loop and then you wouldn't have to worry about your GPUs' heating up. But of course I wouldn't know about Fermi issues since I don't run Fermi.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Unfortunately there is not a lot of grill work on the bottom of the 932 unless one were to mod their Cabinet like one of our members did. But he moved the top grill work to the bottom of his cabinet and modded in a ratiator kit that had it's own housing. It really is a site to see.

So anyway it's kind of difficult to do but I could see the bottom set to the top to mount two 120s' and the top grill set to the bottom to mount a stock 230 there as intake. Would definitely need the optional filter if someone were to do that and buy the DEMCiFlex filter kit.









Wouldn't take much to do the mod now that I think about it. Just drill out the rivets refit the panels and drill out and tap the I/O mounting locations as well as remove the feet risers. Would have to weld in sheetmetal, use filler to smooth the surface and paint.

The risers could be added back to the bottom of the Cabinet the same way. No need to +Rep cause it's not my idea. That's what happened probably 20 or so pages back.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Cooler Master Makes a 1400mm fan that is 60.8CFM's @ 16dBA's which is really good. Its a 140mm fan so it would move a lot more air than a 120mm fan with 61 CFM's just because of the additional size. Don't count out the 200+mm fans for your cases (I know the HAF X fits them and the 932 does too if I remember correctly) because of there extra size they put out a lot more air for a lot less dBA's. Just a couple of suggestions. Hope that this helps.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Cooler Master Makes a 1400mm fan that is 60.8CFM's @ 16dBA's which is really good. Its a 140mm fan so it would move a lot more air than a 120mm fan with 61 CFM's just because of the additional size. Don't count out the 200+mm fans for your cases (I know the HAF X fits them and the 932 does too if I remember correctly) because of there extra size they put out a lot more air for a lot less dBA's. Just a couple of suggestions. Hope that this helps.

Yea, but 200+mm fans reall don't move much air compaired to a couple 120mm. I do wish that there was a stronger 200+mm fan. I also would consider some kind of option to push 15+ volts to those fans to get more out of them, but it would burn them out faster.

The Coolermaster fans are also over rated. Check out these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119096


----------



## Trademark

heres my HAF X new i7 build almost complete i'm just waiting for my new hx 1000 PSU and Video Card







anyway if u can add me in club thx in advanced
















YouTube- VID00020


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scaz* 
Yea, but 200+mm fans reall don't move much air compaired to a couple 120mm. I do wish that there was a stronger 200+mm fan. I also would consider some kind of option to push 15+ volts to those fans to get more out of them, but it would burn them out faster.

The Coolermaster fans are also over rated. Check out these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119096

NZXT do 200mm 166cfm,thats what i will be using.Noise is 39.7 db but i will be using fan controller.


----------



## amd+ati

dont noe if i can still get in the group but here's a pic of my haf 922 case

http://img444.imageshack.us/content_...pg&via=mupload


----------



## Lost-boi

Updates on my system after I rewired the new HX1000W and got it in there.


----------



## scaz

Great build Lost-boi. I might cut out the front section of my 932 so I can fit two 120mm fans in the fron vs that one 200mm.


----------



## Ceadderman

My Yate Loon 140 would run circles around those Xigmateks'.









Air Flow: 140 CFM
Fan Speed: 2000 RPM
Noise Level: 48.5 dBA
Power: 6 watts

Louder too but you can definitely tell the difference between the stock fan and the Yate Loon when you put your hand directly behind it at the back of the Cabinet.









**Update** Just ordered a decent ATX tool so I won't be down much longer fellas. I figured while I was ordering a tool I may as well get some big shrink to get everything uniformed too. So I have 1 foot of half inch shrink, 1 foot of 1 inch shrink, 1 2pin and 1 pin ATX Tool and some Shin-Etsu G751 paste heading my way now from Performance-PCs'. I probably coulda got it from Newegg but they didn't have the tool that I wanted...










~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scaz* 
Yea, but 200+mm fans reall don't move much air compaired to a couple 120mm. I do wish that there was a stronger 200+mm fan. I also would consider some kind of option to push 15+ volts to those fans to get more out of them, but it would burn them out faster.

The Coolermaster fans are also over rated. Check out these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119096


----------



## Deep Water Horizon

I'm looking for a high CFM fan, preferably with green LEDs, to replace the front red LED fan that comes with the HAF 932. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ceadderman

They don't make the 200(230) in green. So you'll have to mod the LEDs' to be green rather than the current color they are now.









There should be a How To link in the OP. If not I'll track it down and link to it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deep Water Horizon* 
I'm looking for a high CFM fan, preferably with green LEDs, to replace the front red LED fan that comes with the HAF 932. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lost-boi

Ceadder, good luck with the pin remover. I dont see why people dont use the Sunbeam ones more. Ive rewired 3 PSUs and mine is working just fine


----------



## Ceadderman

I think it's cause they have a tendency to break easily. Though to be honest, I think that a lot of the bad things that we hear about a product are generally over-exaggerated. I've noticed that here. That people have an issue and it gets posted and then other people who may not have any experience with that product deem it so and so forth and so on.

Like Asus products. I see their products bad mouthed entirely way too much. That's primarily all I buy and I've not had any issues that were not of my own doing. But they stand by the warranty. To me that's not something to bad mouth but to applaud. Considering that if it's user error they don't have to do anything.

Well anyway the kit I want is actually a Lamptron interchangeable head kit. One handle, 5 different heads and comes in it's own tin. $25 though and out of stock so I went with the 2 in 1. 2-5 days shipping so I would love to see the package by Saturday but more likely Monday.









The Sunbeam kit cost more though.Though not more than the Lamptron kit.







I looked up the Molex tool and everyone wants $25 just for a single purpose tool.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
Ceadder, good luck with the pin remover. I dont see why people dont use the Sunbeam ones more. Ive rewired 3 PSUs and mine is working just fine


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quick question, do the tool-less pci snaps not work with the pci cover of graphics cards? I can't seem to close the ones where my Ultra is, I think the slot cover is to thick.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Quick question, do the tool-less pci snaps not work with the pci cover of graphics cards? I can't seem to close the ones where my Ultra is, I think the slot cover is to thick.

you need to tug a little (not to much) on it towards the back of the case while your closing it. A lot of people have this problem. just yank and you will eventually get it. Make sure not to pull to hard though or you might break the motherboard pci-e bracket. Hope that this helps...


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah sometimes the clips don't want to seat properly. My XFX Card being dual slot can be a pain in the butt to secure. I usually end up having to wiggle the card a bit til the clip snaps into place.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Quick question, do the tool-less pci snaps not work with the pci cover of graphics cards? I can't seem to close the ones where my Ultra is, I think the slot cover is to thick.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Well anyway the kit I want is actually a Lamptron interchangeable head kit. One handle, 5 different heads and comes in it's own tin. $25 though and out of stock so I went with the 2 in 1. 2-5 days shipping so I would love to see the package by Saturday but more likely Monday.










I am in the market for some wire tools as well and I had seen that Lamptron set before. It looks to be of a fairly good quality. Anyone know where I can order them and if anyone has used them?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

You can order them from Performance-PCs.com $25 but they are currently out of stock. I wuz gonna order that kit today but since they were out of stock I went with the 2 n 1 kit.

You may also find them at FrozenCPU.com(doubtful) since they carry a lot of what PPCs does, though no Yate Loons.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinto* 
I am in the market for some wire tools as well and I had seen that Lamptron set before. It looks to be of a fairly good quality. Anyone know where I can order them and if anyone has used them?

Thanks.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You can order them from Performance-PCs.com $25 but they are currently out of stock. I wuz gonna order that kit today but since they were out of stock I went with the 2 n 1 kit.

You may also find them at FrozenCPU.com(doubtful) since they carry a lot of what PPCs does, though no Yate Loons.







lol

~Ceadder










Aw I see it now. I had checked before but I guess they just recently added it to their catalog on the 4 of August. Does Performance PC's have some sort of product notification email service? I'm not seeing it anywhere.


----------



## Ceadderman

Best you can hope for is email them asking when they'll have it in stock. You could ask them to email you but I wouldn't hold my breath on that part.









*Alert* Hey for any ntristed n00b, I have a freebie up for grabs. 0-5 Rep gets you an opportunity to get a free 48hr pass to XboxLive. It's a free trial, but it's a pass for those who have a little bro just itchin ta play on the 360. It's up in freebies now.









+Rep for lawrence who reminded me to tell you it's in the Freebies thread.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


Aw I see it now. I had checked before but I guess they just recently added it to their catalog on the 4 of August. Does Performance PC's have some sort of product notification email service? I'm not seeing it anywhere.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


*Alert* Hey for any ntristed n00b, I have a freebie up for grabs. 0-5 Rep gets you an opportunity to get a free 48hr pass to XboxLive. It's a free trial, but it's a pass for those who have a little bro just itchin ta play on the 360. It's up in freebies now.









~Ceadder










If you don't get anyone interested I'd post it in the Freebies thread 
here ==> http://www.overclock.net/freebies/


----------



## mistax

yoshi riding along


----------



## YangerD

Hah! i love Yoshi


----------



## Covertop

Caedder, this is for you.

I don't need no stinking pin removal tool.









Works beautifully, puts out the same power as the stock cable, but this one is 5" longer and completely single braided from start to finish, not just an extension. Now that it is done and working, I am pretty proud of it and VERY glad I did it. Even though I know the heat shrink is not perfectly straight (I will live with that)

I am testing it now for 24-48 hours to see if it ignites!! Making the 8 pin ATX 12v next then I will do all the fans, all new Connectors and sleeving.

I am in need of a clam shell type cable "shackle" (like the old stocks in medieval times, except you head and hands would be replaced by cables) if anyone knows anything about where to get one, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
you need to tug a little (not to much) on it towards the back of the case while your closing it. A lot of people have this problem. just yank and you will eventually get it. Make sure not to pull to hard though or you might break the motherboard pci-e bracket. Hope that this helps...

Ah, thanks. I solved it with a screw though, good enough for now.


----------



## Stile35

It seems that HAF-X cases have issue to burn mobo or firewire chip on it. I experienced same issue. Motherboard is Asus P7P55D-E, Corsair 850W TX and HAF-X case and my Firewire chip is burned on second power on. On first power on I didn't connect LED illumination for front vent so LED was turned off. After I turn off PC and connect LED light, on my next power on I have burned VIA Firewire chipset.

Here are links of other users having same problem:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...e-chip-options

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/19...ave-issue.html

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

And picture of my burned chip:


Question: do you have lit fan LED or not on your HAF-X cases?


----------



## wolffman122

Hey guys i got the blue edition HAF 932 from tigerdirect and all of the large fans have a normal plug for the fan power but they have power switches. Does anyone know the schematic for these and how you can wire them all together so they run off one switch?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ohhhh very very nice. Not MDPC(double braid), but it looks good.









Though probably cost you more than it would have to sleeve and shrink your entire PSU.









But your down time was less so...









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Covertop* 
Caedder, this is for you.

I don't need no stinking pin removal tool.









Works beautifully, puts out the same power as the stock cable, but this one is 5" longer and completely single braided from start to finish, not just an extension. Now that it is done and working, I am pretty proud of it and VERY glad I did it. Even though I know the heat shrink is not perfectly straight (I will live with that)

I am testing it now for 24-48 hours to see if it ignites!! Making the 8 pin ATX 12v next then I will do all the fans, all new Connectors and sleeving.

I am in need of a clam shell type cable "shackle" (like the old stocks in medieval times, except you head and hands would be replaced by cables) if anyone knows anything about where to get one, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Those are polarity switches and you do NOT want to go mucking with them. Those are for reversing the flow of the fan they are attached to.









Now imagine if you will, what would happen if you somehow put them all on the same chain and then hit the switch.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolffman122*


Hey guys i got the blue edition HAF 932 from tigerdirect and all of the large fans have a normal plug for the fan power but they have power switches. Does anyone know the schematic for these and how you can wire them all together so they run off one switch?


----------



## lawrencendlw

It might be an issue with grounding in your case if it made it do all of that. Or did you make sure that you had the fire wire plug, plugged in to the correct spot? If on or more of your standoffs for your motherboard are loose then it might make it lose slight ground in that area of the board or if you are like another one of the people on this thread , not naming names because they know who they are, and swapped boards but didn't change all of the standoffs out then it might be shorting out the back of the board. Make sure that they are all tight and that there aren't any where they don't go but I would still RMA the board because it seems like something that might have been a fluke (Yes I know others have had the same issue but the HAF X is a popular case so a few instances of it happening out of all of the thousands and thousands of cases out there if not millions then that's a pretty low occurrence you know?)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stile35*


It seems that HAF-X cases have issue to burn mobo or firewire chip on it. I experienced same issue. Motherboard is Asus P7P55D-E, Corsair 850W TX and HAF-X case and my Firewire chip is burned on second power on. On first power on I didn't connect LED illumination for front vent so LED was turned off. After I turn off PC and connect LED light, on my next power on I have burned VIA Firewire chipset.

Here are links of other users having same problem:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...e-chip-options

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/19...ave-issue.html

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

And picture of my burned chip:


Question: do you have lit fan LED or not on your HAF-X cases?


----------



## GunMetalGrey

Looking to join the club!


----------



## Covertop

Indeed it was more time. But now that I have it done it is "not bad" I will tweak it, trust me I have spare EVERYTHING.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ohhhh very very nice. Not MDPC(double braid), but it looks good.









Though probably cost you more than it would have to sleeve and shrink your entire PSU.









But your down time was less so...









~Ceadder


----------



## wolffman122

Thank you for the answer. Are they ok to use individually to change the direction flow of the fan i guess then. I will have some pictures up of the computer this weekend just working on finish painting it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup they are. That's what they are for. So if you don't like your airflow you can switch them to the direction you want. But be warned you don't want them all to exhaust.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolffman122*


Thank you for the answer. Are they ok to use individually to change the direction flow of the fan i guess then. I will have some pictures up of the computer this weekend just working on finish painting it.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GunMetalGrey*


Looking to join the club!

















Nice!


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey guys, do me a favor would ya? If you could all go to MotM for July thread and vote it would be greatly appreciated. I have two favorites but I won't inject my favoritism. Vote your hearts and be respectful of the entrants. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## GAMERIG

I owned a HAF922. I was a surprised, My lovely woman purchased it for me, today...










She is very sweetie!! I owe her someday!


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice GAMERIG.









Whenever you're finished with her lemme know I could use a good woman like that.







j/k of course.






























My package is here my package is here my package is here!! Damn that was fast!























Well I get to go to the post office and pick it up hopefully. I'm hoping it fit into my P.O. box. If not... Monday.









Off to pick it up hopefully.









~Ceadder


----------



## Yogi

So I did a quick measure and it MIGHT be possible to fit a 480 rad internally! 
It would have to go vertically where the drivebays and HDD rack are. I might do it if I pick up another 5850









Ceadder what package? Is it the sleeving tools?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup yup.









Haven't left yet. hadda jump in the rain closet first. This bro goes nowhere grungy. I may LOOK grunge but I don't go out grungy.









Anywayz I'm off, probably won't be back til later though. I'll update when I get back.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


So I did a quick measure and it MIGHT be possible to fit a 480 rad internally! 
It would have to go vertically where the drivebays and HDD rack are. I might do it if I pick up another 5850









Ceadder what package? Is it the sleeving tools?


----------



## Brenslick

Yeah, ive built this a few months ago, but yeah, i have a haf 922. I would post pics, but im without a camera atm.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
I owned a HAF922. I was a surprised, My lovely woman purchased it for me, today...










She is very sweetie!! I owe her someday!

Give her a foot rub. Women are "sensative" in the foot region. ; )


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinto* 
Give her a foot rub. Women are "sensative" in the foot region. ; )

Well there "sensitive" in a few other regions too but her buying A HAF X for you warrants quite a few "Foot rubs" if you catch my drift man...


----------



## Ceadderman

No hurries. I'm not where I can add everbody just yet. But I'm having loads of fun with this 20/4 pin so I should be back up and running by Monday at the latest.









Actually I kind of wish I just bought the damn tool to begin with. I'm using it along with a flux probe to untangle the wiring before sleeving.I'm using the connector to keep the pins in their proper locations so I don't muck up and get them out of order. Don't know if it makes a difference but I refuse to play with a $200 MoBo to find out.









Anyway soon as you can get one would love a pic. It's mostly so I can link you on the OP, but also to confirm ownership.
















~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brenslick* 
Yeah, ive built this a few months ago, but yeah, i have a haf 922. I would post pics, but im without a camera atm.


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh yeah guys got my Pin Tool. An am hard at work.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Oh yeah guys got my Pin Tool. An am hard at work.









~Ceadder









Which brand pin tool? I asked earlier about the nice looking Lamptron one but I was looking at getting the Sunbeam one as it is available but I've heard it's very cheap and that the ATX pins snap off easily. Anyone with first hand experience?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm not sure it much matters. I pretty much found that so long as you do not apply torque to the tool you should be okay. Torque is not our friend where ATX pin tools are concerned.

I just looked at the bill of sale from Performance-PCs.com and all it says is Dual Head ATX & Auxillary Molex Removal tool. Don't understand why it says Molex as there isn't anything Molex here in this tool. Not the 4 pin Male/Female variety anyhow.

It's the one I posted about the other day with the pic. It has a handle that I haven't even bothered to use. I'm pretty much done for the night though. I ran into a bit of a snag. I have to separate 3 sets of dual connection pins cause otherwise I'm up [email protected] creek w/o a paddle, sleevingwise. Basically the dual power pins are woven together. Not bad if you don't muck with the 24 pin. But sucks if you want to sleeve it. Got 1 set separated and back together. But now I have Red and Orange to do and well my eyeballs are not up to the task at the moment due to my allergies. Watery eyes make it damn near impossible to do fine detail work such as this.









It's either that or use the one inch heatshrink I got, to disguise to that point. And to me that is shoddy work. Gramps taught me better than that. Cut corners only if you absolutely have to. Even then soldier on if you can. I'm not dead yet so I can soldier on.







lol

Anyway look under DIY in their sidebar. It should be uneder Molex Tools. And the price is a bit over $9. I don't recall the exact price however and it's not on the shipping bill.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jinto* 
Which brand pin tool? I asked earlier about the nice looking Lamptron one but I was looking at getting the Sunbeam one as it is available but I've heard it's very cheap and that the ATX pins snap off easily. Anyone with first hand experience?


----------



## lawrencendlw

So guys go check out my album in my profile ==> http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=17808 It's got my screenshot of my 4.0 GHz @ 1.265250 Vcore from which I understand is pretty good. I couldn't get it stable cause it was too high and so I make the rookie mistake (being a rookie I'm allowed to make a few) of just raising the Vcore and QPI/DRAM more but now I have it low and stable but gonna stress test some more. I also benefit from it by having much lower temps. I went from in the 80's at full load to now being in the low 60's at full load so that's a huge difference that will make the chip last a lot longer so I'm floored about that. Check it out and let me know what you think and see if I have any settings wrong but I went of a template and then just tweaked a little on the Vcore to get it stable so I should be good.









Edit: here I think I got it now on the page


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Add me. Got a HAF X 3 days ago. I love it so far. Will post pictures of cable management once i get a good camera.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Very nice GAMERIG.









Whenever you're finished with her lemme know I could use a good woman like that.







j/k of course.






























My package is here my package is here my package is here!! Damn that was fast!























Well I get to go to the post office and pick it up hopefully. I'm hoping it fit into my P.O. box. If not... Monday.









Off to pick it up hopefully.









~Ceadder










Ceadderman, Ha ha you're funny. You can't steal my woman from me, but you can steal HAF X from me.. wink..









I sometime told her I need full tower case for my WC stuffs. I glad that she picked the right case for me, because she knew that I love HAF cases. And she really like how HAF looks, too.

Yesterday, She came and told me, Could you do me a favor? I said, yes? she says please pick the food bags in Van's back for me. I did it, but somehow she suprised me that haf box sit in back of van.. thats why she can't lift it up & carry it over our place by herself.









I can't wait to build it, but I need to go the comptuer store & pick thermal grease for cpu.

Ceadderman, May I ask you? So, I look at your signture that you have 932. I start wondering why you wanted to upgrade from H932 to HAF X? I just curious...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


Give her a foot rub. Women are "sensative" in the foot region. ; )


Jinto, Ha Ha.. I aint foot fetish.. but I will take her to special place.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't.... it's just that it's shiny shiny and like all Pack Rats shiny objects makz droolz...







...so can havz?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Ceadderman, Ha ha you're funny. You can't steal my woman from me, but you can steal HAF X from me.. wink..









I sometime told her I need full tower case for my WC stuffs. I glad that she picked the right case for me, because she knew that I love HAF cases. And she really like how HAF looks, too.

Yesterday, She came and told me, Could you do me a favor? I said, yes? she says please pick the food bags in Van's back for me. I did it, but somehow she suprised me that haf box sit in back of van.. thats why she can't lift it up & carry it over our place by herself.









I can't wait to build it, but I need to go the comptuer store & pick thermal grease for cpu.

Ceadderman, May I ask you? So, I look at your signture that you have 932. I start wondering why you wanted to upgrade from H932 to HAF X? I just curious...









Jinto, Ha Ha.. I aint foot fetish.. but I will take her to special place.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know that the question wasn't aimed toward me but I was going to get the HAF 932 but decided to get the HAF X because of all of the added bonuses that it had to offer and the fact that it was just as good if not better than the 88D for a lot less bread. If I had a HAF 932 I would trade up to the HAF X in a heart beat. It's a cable management dream and it really keeps all my gear nice and frigid. Plus there are ton's of options to upgrade to other hardware and configurations later so the sky is the limit. It also has tons of options for water cooling setup's and that's a huge plus in my book, even though I couldn't afford a decent WC Setup when buying my rig I do plan to upgrade come time to collect from Uncle Sam in January. Enjoy putting your system together. I know that it was an absolute pleasure for me to assembly mine since there is plenty of room to do everything and not worry about scuffing yourself on anything.


----------



## sora1607

I wonder..... how bad is the noise when you have 6 or 7 ultra kazes running at the same time in addition to gtx 480 sli


----------



## Kyushu

I saw a video of someone showing/complaining about how the front 200mm fan/s intake air is escaping out the bottom of the case through the mesh.
Is there an efficient fix for this?


----------



## Ceadderman

Why would you fix this? The front fan is essentially there only for HDD cooling. Intake is purely secondary imho. In fact that case is based on the 932 and w/o anything there there is still plenty of Intake from the bottom of the Cabinet.

If you wanted to "fix" it then I would just suggest getting and installing a 120mm fan there.

However the "lost" flow is inconsequential, since there is a 200 on the door and a 200 up top in Exhaust which would counter any loss of airflow. Also the amount of grating on the Cabinet more than makes up for any loss because air has an unimpeded path into the system.

I don't know what that guy is on about but my sumation is that he's just a bit mistaken in his review.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
I saw a video of someone showing/complaining about how the front 200mm fan/s intake air is escaping out the bottom of the case through the mesh.
Is there an efficient fix for this?


----------



## Kyushu

Got it. How should I setup overall airflow with a corsair h70 push/pull configuration with an i7 930 and a evga classified 4xsli motherboard?

Btw, did they fix the cpu cooler cut out for those eatx evga classified boards?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well since this isn't the EVGA Classified Club, I couldn't tell you. Not trying to be a jerk, but that's a bit off topic.

But I think that you should be able to setup your Corsair Cooler like I have my H50 if the hoses are long enough. I have my H50 set up as Push Pull in Exhaust with the Shroud between the Push fan and the Radiator and the Pull fan mounted under the I/O panel in my Cabinet. I can't say how many 5.25 bays you would lose however since the X is slightly taller than the 932 and it's set up differently up top. Though if you wanted to, you could mount it to the rear Exhaust point in the 120 mount as an Exhaust. That's how I recommend it to be set up in a HAF since there is plenty of Intake points in it already and you wouldn't want to mess with the flow by Intaking at the Exhuast point.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Got it. How should I setup overall airflow with a corsair h70 push/pull configuration with an i7 930 and a evga classified 4xsli motherboard?

Btw, did they fix the cpu cooler cut out for those eatx evga classified boards?


----------



## manchesterutd81

Hey Chedder! or anyone else

Does anyone have molex to 3 pin connector adapter?

When i get that HAF door i need to plug in these 4 Kaze 3000 fans and i don't have any adapters left!


----------



## sora1607

Ceaddar: How are your yate loon fans in groups? Is the noise crazy loud? I'm looking at the yate loons 120 mm medium speed that pushes 70 CFM with 33 db each. If I were to pair four of them do they make constructive interferences and amplify the fan noise? lol


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
Hey Chedder! or anyone else

Does anyone have molex to 3 pin connector adapter?

When i get that HAF door i need to plug in these 4 Kaze 3000 fans and i don't have any adapters left!

While I was looking I found this. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4-Pin-Molex-...efaultDomain_0

I wanna know in return how much noise 4 kaze fans produce







. Do they amplify each other or what


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Ceaddar: How are your yate loon fans in groups? Is the noise crazy loud? I'm looking at the yate loons 120 mm medium speed that pushes 70 CFM with 33 db each. If I were to pair four of them do they make constructive interferences and amplify the fan noise? lol

What you need is what ive got..









Ive got 7 Scythe Kaze 3000rpm running in my HAF 932!

And with the help of Chedders friend ill have 11 of those bad boys spinning!

I just wear earplugs... lol or Head phones when i play games... trust me its like a good white noise!

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
While I was looking I found this. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4-Pin-Molex-...efaultDomain_0

I wanna know in return how much noise 4 kaze fans produce







. Do they amplify each other or what

I guess you would call my rig loud... its a hum that wont stop and i can hear it pretty much all on the second floor of my house.. but actually it puts my son to sleep really quick... hes 6 weeks old

what i really want to know is how 11 of them sound.. thats when ill make a vid and post it on youtube lol


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
I guess you would call my rig loud... its a hum that wont stop and i can hear it pretty much all on the second floor of my house.. but actually it puts my son to sleep really quick... hes 6 weeks old

Make a white noise CD and sell it to all the OCN members with kids.
I promise you... you'll make millions!


----------



## hollowtek

Can I haf join?


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
While I was looking I found this. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4-Pin-Molex-...efaultDomain_0

I wanna know in return how much noise 4 kaze fans produce







. Do they amplify each other or what

Bought both splitters... now just need a few more of them...

thanks again for the link!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollowtek* 
Can I haf join?



















that is a sweet build!!!!\\

Love all the cooling and fans

good job


----------



## metallicamaster3

My new baby:


----------



## hollowtek

Tyvm! It drove me nuts lol...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I don't have them in "groups", per se. I have the High Speed Variety and they can be pretty loud. But the Mediums should be quieter since mine are basically rated @ 40 dB x3 and ~39 dB for the 140.

The trick is to have them controlled by a fan controller or have them plugged into MoBo headers and controlled via the BIOS. You should check out the vids on my YouTube reviews and updates. I believe that most of the Vids are @ 100% but keep in mind that my Webcam's mic is pretty strong. It'd make a pillow dropping on a concrete floor sound like an explosion under the right circumstances. I've put it inside my system so be prepared for wind tunnel background. Also the bird here likes to give her input at the wrong times with some pretty annoying screeches.









I don't believe they amplify the fan noise unless I were to put a wall of them together. In any event I think they are quieter than UKs'. But those are rated at 3k + RPM. So you take what you get in that event.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Ceaddar: How are your yate loon fans in groups? Is the noise crazy loud? I'm looking at the yate loons 120 mm medium speed that pushes 70 CFM with 33 db each. If I were to pair four of them do they make constructive interferences and amplify the fan noise? lol


----------



## hollowtek

Those ultra kaze 3ks drove me insane with 2 of them. Even 1 was slightly unbearable. If you live in an Asian house then you should know how quiet your parent expect it to be. These are quite the opposite!


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh I have an idea what thats like. I'd say try living with your Grandparents but my Asian friends generally all had theirs living with them too, so I understand. I played the Clarinet when I was in 4th grade. One squeak and I was sent across the street to practice at the School.







lol

The Yate Loons Lows or the Gentle Typhoons are probably your best bet depending on your price range.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollowtek* 
Those ultra kaze 3ks drove me insane with 2 of them. Even 1 was slightly unbearable. If you live in an Asian house then you should know how quiet your parent expect it to be. These are quite the opposite!


----------



## Covertop

I have a ton of them, I bought all new fans for the HAF X and they all came with one and I am not going to use them. I have (I think) 7 fans and they all had one each so I should have 7 of them at least, I think I had some from somewhere else. They are not the fancy ones like the one in that link, they are just straight 4 pin to 3 pin singles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
Hey Chedder! or anyone else

Does anyone have molex to 3 pin connector adapter?

When i get that HAF door i need to plug in these 4 Kaze 3000 fans and i don't have any adapters left!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have a 120mm fan in the that I mounted behind the front covers for the 5.25' bays and it takes up most of three bays so if he has any kind of fan controller or anything else then he wont be able to put it there unless he removed one of the hot swap trays and put the cover from where his Optical drive or fan controller goes and mount the rad going down into where the hot swap bay was. Hope that it helps...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Well since this isn't the EVGA Classified Club, I couldn't tell you. Not trying to be a jerk, but that's a bit off topic.

But I think that you should be able to setup your Corsair Cooler like I have my H50 if the hoses are long enough. I have my H50 set up as Push Pull in Exhaust with the Shroud between the Push fan and the Radiator and the Pull fan mounted under the I/O panel in my Cabinet. I can't say how many 5.25 bays you would lose however since the X is slightly taller than the 932 and it's set up differently up top. Though if you wanted to, you could mount it to the rear Exhaust point in the 120 mount as an Exhaust. That's how I recommend it to be set up in a HAF since there is plenty of Intake points in it already and you wouldn't want to mess with the flow by Intaking at the Exhuast point.









~Ceadder


----------



## sora1607

If only I had the money to put into gentle typhoon. They are SO gentle in comparison to my 480 SLI. Those are loud as heck. I might just get ultra kaze for the top exhaust and something else for side panel. Now if only I can find these for cheap. Ultra kaze goes for like 10 bucks a piece and gentle typhoon are 18 bucks. Man why are fans so expensive lol. I need a set of 4 to replace my side panel stock fan really urgently


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
My new baby:

That is very nice... I like the Haf 932 in all white. It looks super clean. And the Blue lighting is a nice touch too. Grats on a great build completed. It looks like a lot of hard work that paid off but if your like me then it was hard work that you enjoyed doing so it didn't matter how difficult as long as you got it done and it looked good which it does. Im gonna have to send you my HAF X and have you give it a makeover lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm jealous of you HAF 932 owners because you can swap your top exhaust fans for 3 X 120mm fans without and modding at all or brackets. Mine is 200mm only. I also would have liked to be able to put 4 120mm fans in the door in stead of my 1 X 200mm







Oh well... If I wanted all of that then I should have gotten an HAF 932 and not a HAF X huh?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
If only I had the money to put into gentle typhoon. They are SO gentle in comparison to my 480 SLI. Those are loud as heck. I might just get ultra kaze for the top exhaust and something else for side panel. Now if only I can find these for cheap. Ultra kaze goes for like 10 bucks a piece and gentle typhoon are 18 bucks. Man why are fans so expensive lol. I need a set of 4 to replace my side panel stock fan really urgently


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My new HAF 932.









I'm starting to like the old school look of the silver interior of cases now as opposed to the mainstream black coloured ones.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I don't know about that. I think that a nice black interior lets the eye move to the actual components better. Rather than attract it to the sides and back of the inside you know? But everyone is entitled to there own opinions. I do have one question thought for you MrTOOSHORT. How is a Asus Rampage 3, Core i7-980X, Intel X25-M G2 160GB SSD, and a Sapphire 5970 2GB ($1000 for this card is getting a deal) a budget six-core system? Or are you being funny and I'm just taking your computer name too literal? From what I can add up (at least and estimate from what I remember the prices when I was pricing my system were) that's between a $3000-$4000 system and probably closer to $4000 (If not more)







So you just let me know if you want to trade for i7 system in a shiney black interior case ok buddy. I do have a SATA III SSD so I think that might be one of the only parts that's better than yours lol (maybe a couple of others like my 12 GB of Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-1T or maybe just maybe my GTX 480 but that's all relative to opinion (not likely on the GTX 480 since it's not the dual GPU card but hopefully they come out with the new one before my EVGA step up program expires so I can upgrade and laugh at ATI 5970 owners







)

But I was meaning to comment on how nice of a setup you have there so please don't take it the opposite way lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yeah I don't know about that. I think that a nice black interior lets the eye move to the actual components better. Rather than attract it to the sides and back of the inside you know? But everyone is entitled to there own opinions. I do have one question thought for you MrTOOSHORT. How is a Asus Rampage 3, Core i7-980X, Intel X25-M G2 160GB SSD, and a Sapphire 5970 2GB ($1000 for this card is getting a deal) a budget six-core system? Or are you being funny and I'm just taking your computer name too literal? From what I can add up (at least and estimate from what I remember the prices when I was pricing my system were) that's between a $3000-$4000 system and probably closer to $4000 (If not more)







So you just let me know if you want to trade for i7 system in a shiney black interior case ok buddy. I do have a SATA III SSD so I think that might be one of the only parts that's better than yours lol (maybe a couple of others like my 12 GB of Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-1T or maybe just maybe my GTX 480 but that's all relative to opinion (not likely on the GTX 480 since it's not the dual GPU card but hopefully they come out with the new one before my EVGA step up program expires so I can upgrade and laugh at ATI 5970 owners







)

But I was meaning to comment on how nice of a setup you have there so please don't take it the opposite way lol.

Yeah my pc title is just trying to be funny, thanks for the kudos


----------



## levontraut

what you guys think. i got the 932. and got the asus 480 ( i know i styill need to update my sig ) do you think i need to turn all my fans so they can suck air into the case and have it blow out my GPU?? i am hoping to create a slight pressure or sum sort and let it come out the card. this way air flow is faster through the card and keeps it cooler. what are your thoughts. my fan set up now is.

the std big fan infront, the std fan at the back of tha case (the exahast) my radiator at the top of the case. then we got the side panel that is off. but can put it back on or 4 120mm fans. anyway, i will let you guys say your thoughts.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2951572_n.jpg

as you can see the fans.


----------



## mylilpony

Did anyone have trouble figuring out how to screw in PSU into back of Haf 932 Black? I have an XFX 750W Black Edition, kinda confused as to what to do there.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylilpony* 
Did anyone have trouble figuring out how to screw in PSU into back of Haf 932 Black? I have an XFX 750W Black Edition, kinda confused as to what to do there.

no not at all. efectivly there are 4 ways to stick it in. ontop, upside down or right way up. or at the bottom, upsaide down or rightway up.


----------



## mylilpony

It's a bottom mount, I just had trouble figuring out how to screw it in together. It's a XFX 750w Black Edition PSU

Sorry if the pic quality isn't very good... (PSU)
http://twitpic.com/2h3bty/full

back of the computer case
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1376/2/

another angle
http://thebestcasescenario.com/onesl...k/IMG_0538.jpg

Also, I removed the GPU Air duct so I could install the motherboard first (easier, I think) and then reinstall it and then install the GPU. Is that the best order?


----------



## levontraut

i got the same case as u dude.

ok now to your question.

step 1: take the 4 black screews out of the back of the cpu.

step 2: place the PSU to the bottom of the case with the fan showing up.

step 3: fasten the psu to the back of the case with the four screws provided. (the 4 screews you tool out of the psu)

step 4: asemble mobo with cpu and cooler.

step 5: fasten mobo to backing plate of case( make sure you have the right screews in the place or you wil short it out)

step 6: if you are askking on how to build your rig you are fooked. get some one to show you how to do it......

sorry dude but you do not want to mess up your rig because of an I.D10t error.

and pls fill in ur sig.


----------



## mylilpony

It's my first build but I'm looking at youtube videos/reading the instruction manuals/reading the guides on how to build your computer online. I'm not too worried about that yet. I'm pretty sure I put the screws in correctly, the HAF 932 has the ATX chart for screws and I put them in accordingly. Also, in the HAF932 there are two types of nails, one with a circular top and one with a (pentagon?) bulky polygon on top. Which one goes w/ the mobo? I used the circular ones to tighten my hard drive.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you did that then you would be blowing the heated air from all the components through your GTX 480 and actually heating it up Vs. Cooling it off. Just keep your intakes and exhaust fans and the card will take care of itself. Its designed to be able to withstand those high temps. It can handle the temps so dont worry about it. Mine doesn't run all that hot, I have the EVGA 480 SC and its got the high flow bracket and runs a lot cooler than it did because it lets it blow more air out the back. My next move is to get the back plate for it to make more air pass by the right places on the card to cool it off. What brand is your 480?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
what you guys think. i got the 932. and got the asus 480 ( i know i styill need to update my sig ) do you think i need to turn all my fans so they can suck air into the case and have it blow out my GPU?? i am hoping to create a slight pressure or sum sort and let it come out the card. this way air flow is faster through the card and keeps it cooler. what are your thoughts. my fan set up now is.

the std big fan infront, the std fan at the back of tha case (the exahast) my radiator at the top of the case. then we got the side panel that is off. but can put it back on or 4 120mm fans. anyway, i will let you guys say your thoughts.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2951572_n.jpg

as you can see the fans.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just go read your messages. I sent you one so don't worry about it I'll help you figure it all out ok.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylilpony* 
It's my first build but I'm looking at youtube videos/reading the instruction manuals/reading the guides on how to build your computer online. I'm not too worried about that yet. I'm pretty sure I put the screws in correctly, the HAF 932 has the ATX chart for screws and I put them in accordingly. Also, in the HAF932 there are two types of nails, one with a circular top and one with a (pentagon?) bulky polygon on top. Which one goes w/ the mobo? I used the circular ones to tighten my hard drive.


----------



## levontraut

i got my self the Asus 480. i have not put it in. the reason is my psu will not support it. so i need to splash more money our to get one. will probably get on at the end of next week. got to many things happening this week. i can not wait though.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylilpony* 
It's my first build but I'm looking at youtube videos/reading the instruction manuals/reading the guides on how to build your computer online. I'm not too worried about that yet. I'm pretty sure I put the screws in correctly, the HAF 932 has the ATX chart for screws and I put them in accordingly. Also, in the HAF932 there are two types of nails, one with a circular top and one with a (pentagon?) bulky polygon on top. Which one goes w/ the mobo? I used the circular ones to tighten my hard drive.

you couldn't be in a better place for building your first computer. yeah, the button head screws aren't for the motherboard use the pentagon ones. Although if the excrement fits, wear it. Cables are fairly self explanatory but if you get stuck your motherboard manual is a good first port of call.


----------



## mylilpony

Thanks blue-cat, I don't have all of my components yet and I'm writing down a list right now for the cables. What component plugs into where and with which connectors. And I printed out a copy of my mobo layout to mark which connector goes where.

I removed the GPU duct though to facilitate installation. When do I reinstall that? After GPU? After mobo but before GPU?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I can't agree with you more about all of that Blue. This is by far the best place to be for your first build (I wish I had a OCN when I was building my first computer) and read your manuals from cover to cover because they will not steer you wrong. If you get stucl or are not sure about something then you know how to get a hold of me so don't hesitate to ask for help. That's what we are here for.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
you couldn't be in a better place for building your first computer. yeah, the button head screws aren't for the motherboard use the pentagon ones. Although if the excrement fits, wear it. Cables are fairly self explanatory but if you get stuck your motherboard manual is a good first port of call.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You reinstall it when you are done with everything and are going to put the case together.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylilpony* 
Thanks blue-cat, I don't have all of my components yet and I'm writing down a list right now for the cables. What component plugs into where and with which connectors. And I printed out a copy of my mobo layout to mark which connector goes where.

I removed the GPU duct though to facilitate installation. When do I reinstall that? After GPU? After mobo but before GPU?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah the 480 is a very impressive card. What I can't wait for is to get a second or maybe a third one. One of the great things about them is that they scale so well in SLI so I can't wait. I really can't wait for the 490 (or whatever they're gonna call it) the Fermi 290 equivalent and I hope that they release it before my step up program is expired from EVGA so that I can just upgrade to it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
i got my self the Asus 480. i have not put it in. the reason is my psu will not support it. so i need to splash more money our to get one. will probably get on at the end of next week. got to many things happening this week. i can not wait though.


----------



## mylilpony

Yeah I had to remove the screws from the PSU (they were just screwed in already, wasn't supporting the back.

At first I had a lot of difficulty b/c the PSU mount on the HAF 932 Black was slightly raised, so I had to unscrew it and make sure that it was completely flat. After that it was really simple.


----------



## wolffman122

I posted back a few days ago about some switches on my 932 blue edition on the large fans. I did some work and actually found out they are not to change the polarity on the fans but to turn the led on and off. Which made me very happy. I was thinking of taking the two wires that go into this switch and running them all back to one central switch so i can turn my leds on and off. Here are some pictures of them



















wILL THIS work?????


----------



## lawrencendlw

What exactly is that switch from? So whether it will work or not basically depends on that lol. But if it works the way that I think that it works then I'd say yes and it looks like it will work for multiple fans right? Did I not see a few sets of pins on the bottom of it?


----------



## skyn3t

that kind switch is made for Power ON and Reset an PC, i mean it is one way switch
the + N - only touch each other when its pressed all the way, when you remove your finger from that the light you want to keep ON will turn OFF.


----------



## wolffman122

No i tested it last night after my post it holds it's position after you release the switch. It is not quite like a reset switch. They came right off the fans is where i got this one.

Second thing do you guys know any where i could send in some plastic pieces to get a chrome coating put on them by chance?


----------



## Freaxy

Can I be added to the list of HAF-X owners?








Here's my build:

















Only problem is that my power led isn't working








It's plugged in to the motherboard in the right way though it doesn't light up.


----------



## skyn3t

then you ill be fine just go ahead make everything neat and post some pictures


----------



## Silenthellz28

Add me, HAF-932, gonna edit this for my pics


----------



## Oxid

I'm in! Here's my build log!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...-5770-cfx.html


----------



## cblaxx19

add me to the 922 list 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...liquified.html


----------



## nevets1219

Can anyone comment on what the intake fan is referring to for the 4-piece set DEMCiflex? I'm guessing it is referring to the rear slot covered by the 140mm fan.

I'm also curious about the odd shape of the bottom left picture they have for the 4-piece set. Is that suppose to go on the bottom slot? It looks very different compared to the 3-piece version.

I'm not sure if I should go with the 3-piece with the optional top or just with the 4-piece which I think are the same thing (except the 3-piece is more expensive). Any thoughts? I'm still on the stock fans and my 4GHz overclock I am sitting at 70C max under load so I don't think I need to replace the current stock fans.

I took a look at dinik's and jmcmtank's mod but I'm not sure I want to do the work myself. For the pantyhose mod, do you just use compressed air or do you replace the pantyhose?


----------



## wrc05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 


Awesome specs mate


----------



## levontraut

i want those grommets in the haf X. where can i get them?? and i want another set of the wheels as well. can someone help me with that pls??

msg me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is it common for the side panels of the 932 to be warped? The panel on the mobo side, is warped about 2 inches. The side with the window is pretty straight, but it it doesn't sit flush very well, but bottom tries to bend out. Is it just the nature of the cases? I can bend the sides enough to get screws in just fine, just kind of nit picking









I can understand how they would get this way, they pretty complicated forms with pop outs and whatnot, makes it real difficult to get them straight.


----------



## Covertop

Well almost all the fans are sleeved and the extensions to with them.

Wondering if I should plug the rear into the Mobo or actually run it to the Fan Controller. I attached a pic to give you a feel of what the single braided looks like on the board.

The problem I am having and someone please pipe up is they have this happening. The Zalman MCF3 is freaking out on the RPM display if I put a splitter on fans. This becomes problematic when I am going to plug 3 fans into one port of the fan controller and 2 into the other port. So 5 fans into 2 ports and I am afraid that I will have 2 RPM read outs that are going to freak out on me.

What I mean by freak out, it is unreadable, it flips between 1190 and 1240 (when set to 1200) and it does it so fast that it is unintelligible.


----------



## Ceadderman

So long as your connections are solid you SHOULD be able to run chained to a single switch point.

Gonna have to smack my brother on his neck though. He thought they were pole switches and it made sense if you never mucked with them.









@everyone... Anyone got an unlseeved Corsair HX850? I need pics of both sides of the 24 pin. I want to be absolutely certain of my color locations cause I have 3 double leads that are nagging at the hairs on the back of my neck.

So if someone could get a clean shot of them it would be much much much appreaciated.

Soon as I get this I'll be able to finish up.









My apologies for the non-communication guys, been hard at work doubting myself.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolffman122*


I posted back a few days ago about some switches on my 932 blue edition on the large fans. I did some work and actually found out they are not to change the polarity on the fans but to turn the led on and off. Which made me very happy. I was thinking of taking the two wires that go into this switch and running them all back to one central switch so i can turn my leds on and off. Here are some pictures of them

wILL THIS work?????


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Only problem is that my power led isn't working








It's plugged in to the motherboard in the right way though it doesn't light up.


 Did you try an rotate the plug 180 deg. LED's must be + to+ etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

My HDD light was DOA so if his Pwer LED is connected properly +:+ and -:-, then it's more likely DOA. Just get hold of CM Support and stand on their neck about it. Otherwise they'll forget about you and even then they have a policy of telling you that they'll confirm shipment they'll neglect to tell you if they sent out the replacement I/O panel.

My system went a full month w/o power because of that stupid LED issue. Their Cases are very nice. Their Customer Support blows Donkey Tool.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Did you try an rotate the plug 180 deg. LED's must be + to+ etc.


----------



## slickooz

New to this forums. Add me to the list!!! Just bought all the parts about 2 weeks ago, and love how nice this case looks and it's air flow.

Here are my specs. Will the H70 work well with this system? Also wanted to know when are they available in the us.
Cpu: i7 930
Cooler: chilltec black
Case: haf 932
Ram: corsair dom 6gb
Mobo: asus p6x58d premium
Hdd: wd black 1tb
Psu: ultra x4 750 watts
Gpu: xfx 5770
Lcd: samsung 23 inch
Mouse: logitech mx100
Keyboard: logitech illuminated

http://www.computerforums.org/showth...=100822&page=2
check bot of 2nd page for pics


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wrc05*


Awesome specs mate










Thank you! Loving it so far









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Did you try an rotate the plug 180 deg. LED's must be + to+ etc.


Yeah, 100% sure. Checked it even though I was sure









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My HDD light was DOA so if his Pwer LED is connected properly +:+ and -:-, then it's more likely DOA. Just get hold of CM Support and stand on their neck about it. Otherwise they'll forget about you and even then they have a policy of telling you that they'll confirm shipment they'll neglect to tell you if they sent out the replacement I/O panel.

My system went a full month w/o power because of that stupid LED issue. Their Cases are very nice. Their Customer Support blows Donkey Tool.









~Ceadder










Yeah I guess it was DOA. So I just send them an email about it? Do I need to send back the current I/O panel if I do?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Check this site out http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-6.html there is a image of all of the cables (only one side of the 24 pin though) and its on the box it came in by the way. If you still have the box then there is a picture of the 24 pin on it. ==> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...w=1680&bih=857

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So long as your connections are solid you SHOULD be able to run chained to a single switch point.

Gonna have to smack my brother on his neck though. He thought they were pole switches and it made sense if you never mucked with them.









@everyone... Anyone got an unlseeved Corsair HX850? I need pics of both sides of the 24 pin. I want to be absolutely certain of my color locations cause I have 3 double leads that are nagging at the hairs on the back of my neck.

So if someone could get a clean shot of them it would be much much much appreaciated.

Soon as I get this I'll be able to finish up.









My apologies for the non-communication guys, been hard at work doubting myself.









~Ceadder


----------



## KruperTrooper

Can you add me to the list? Pics in my sig.

-Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

No need to send the I/O panel back. Just go to Coolermaster.com, go to support and apply for the RMA. It's technically not an RMA however. They'll just send you a new I/O panel.

So if you wanted to change the LEDs' out you could do so on your own. We have a pictorial linked in the OP if you had a mind to attempt it. Since you'll have a new I/O on hand I recommend it if you want a different color besides blue.









My apologies for being down still. But I'm sure none of you guys want me to perform a magic trick on my MoBo.

Soon as I'm back up I'll be a busy little beaver adding everyone that has been missed the last few weeks.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Yeah I guess it was DOA. So I just send them an email about it? Do I need to send back the current I/O panel if I do?


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
No need to send the I/O panel back. Just go to Coolermaster.com, go to support and apply for the RMA. It's technically not an RMA however. They'll just send you a new I/O panel.

So if you wanted to change the LEDs' out you could do so on your own. We have a pictorial linked in the OP if you had a mind to attempt it. Since you'll have a new I/O on hand I recommend it if you want a different color besides blue.









~Ceadder









Allright thanks for the help +rep for that.
I just sent an e-mail to the dutch cooler master mail address, I'll see what they tell me. A second I/O panel as backup would be nice. Specially for different colors like you're saying. If I ever get bored with one I just install the other


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh didn't realize that you were out of the States. Your CM support may be better than ours. I'm not going to promise quick service but they should be faster than here.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Allright thanks for the help +rep for that.
I just sent an e-mail to the dutch cooler master mail address, I'll see what they tell me. A second I/O panel as backup would be nice. Specially for different colors like you're saying. If I ever get bored with one I just install the other


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Is it common for the side panels of the 932 to be warped? The panel on the mobo side, is warped about 2 inches. The side with the window is pretty straight, but it it doesn't sit flush very well, but bottom tries to bend out. Is it just the nature of the cases? I can bend the sides enough to get screws in just fine, just kind of nit picking









I can understand how they would get this way, they pretty complicated forms with pop outs and whatnot, makes it real difficult to get them straight.

Anyone got some input on this?


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know guys, I have been singing praises to all of my non computer enthusiast friends and co-workers about how the Computer Enthusiasts community is a very tight community where everyone (for the most part anyways) always goes out of there way to help another "Computer Nerd" if you will (I'm as big of a computer nerd as they come). And this just goes to show that it's not just a local United States thing but a world wide thing. I just wished that there was such a group of people when I was making my first computer but I know that because I made the mistakes that I made then, that I learned from them and know what I know now. I'm proud to be considered a computer nerd and hope all of you are too. There isn't a better bunch of people anywhere else in the world and believe me I have been all over the world with the U.S. Navy so I have a pretty good idea lol. Thanks to all of you for always being willing to lend a helping hand to a fellow "Nerd" and for helping out new "Nerd's in training" on there way to being full fledged Nerds. Ok I'm done with my speech and also don't getting all sobby about it lol. <===









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Ahhhh didn't realize that you were out of the States. Your CM support may be better than ours. I'm not going to promise quick service but they should be faster than here.









~Ceadder


----------



## amantonas

Please add me, if you will







.

























I'm gonna have to RMA that 5850, it just stopped working.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Ahhhh didn't realize that you were out of the States. Your CM support may be better than ours. I'm not going to promise quick service but they should be faster than here.









~Ceadder









Oh well, the led doesn't bother me much so they can take their time. Though it would be nice to have it working in the end.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Anyone got some input on this?

Only info I got is that I have the same thing on the window side. The other side I don't know since I had to push it to close it because of the mess o' cables









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
You know guys, I have been singing praises to all of my non computer enthusiast friends and co-workers about how the Computer Enthusiasts community is a very tight community where everyone (for the most part anyways) always goes out of there way to help another "Computer Nerd" if you will (I'm as big of a computer nerd as they come). And this just goes to show that it's not just a local United States thing but a world wide thing. I just wished that there was such a group of people when I was making my first computer but I know that because I made the mistakes that I made then, that I learned from them and know what I know now. I'm proud to be considered a computer nerd and hope all of you are too. There isn't a better bunch of people anywhere else in the world and believe me I have been all over the world with the U.S. Navy so I have a pretty good idea lol. Thanks to all of you for always being willing to lend a helping hand to a fellow "Nerd" and for helping out new "Nerd's in training" on there way to being full fledged Nerds. Ok I'm done with my speech and also don't getting all sobby about it lol. <===









Getting quite sentimental?








Nice speech








A forum is there to help and get help


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Only info I got is that I have the same thing on the window side. The other side I don't know since I had to push it to close it because of the mess o' cables









Ah, I guess it is fine, I can push the sides down and the screws go in fine. Seems like it could be a common thing though. Might mess with painting though, unless there is some way to straighten it out.

OT, HAF's seem to be coming out of the woodwork now! Purty ones too


----------



## aquax

guys, it is safe to connect the HAF932 230mm side fan directly to mobo fan header?
There is already 2x R4 CM 2000rpm connected to mobo fan header, so it will be total 3 fans connected to motherboard 3 pin headers, 2x 120mm and 1x 230mm. it is safe to use this configuration?
~ thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's better to get a fan controller but think of it like this. There wouldn't be 3 fan headers on your motherboard if it couldn't handle 3 fans. So I'd say yes it is safe to connect it. But start looking for a good fan controller because nothing beats one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquax* 
guys, it is safe to connect the HAF932 230mm side fan directly to mobo fan header?
There is already 2x R4 CM 2000rpm connected to mobo fan header, so it will be total 3 fans connected to motherboard 3 pin headers, 2x 120mm and 1x 230mm. it is safe to use this configuration?
~ thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I think that I feel a tear coming on lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Oh well, the led doesn't bother me much so they can take their time. Though it would be nice to have it working in the end.

Only info I got is that I have the same thing on the window side. The other side I don't know since I had to push it to close it because of the mess o' cables









Getting quite sentimental?








Nice speech








A forum is there to help and get help


----------



## skyn3t

why did you need to take a part eveything to paint ? i did paint my case without all this mess and hard work and i dont have any missed spot


----------



## sub50hz

Acquired a HAF X tonight and just finished building. So much better cable management than my 900, and the airflow is as good or better at a much lower volume. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ceadderman

Unless you have a performance MoBo like mine...

...Hmmmm...









Let me rephrase that somewhat. Unless you've spent more than $120 on your new MoBo. Cause if you have a high end Board, you shouldn't have to spend more to have a fan controller.

Fan controllers are good though, if you want to be able to adjust the speed of your fans w/o going into your BIOS whenever the seasons change.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
It's better to get a fan controller but think of it like this. There wouldn't be 3 fan headers on your motherboard if it couldn't handle 3 fans. So I'd say yes it is safe to connect it. But start looking for a good fan controller because nothing beats one.


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys idk if this has been suggested or mentioned but will the haf 912 be joining the club?


----------



## Ceadderman

Soon as it's gotten 100% market saturation in all countries. It may turn to a fad.









j/k









Actually soon as I'm back up and at 100%, I'll be pretty busy adding the people I've missed over the last few weeks and trying to adjust the title and Pics. This includes adding a pic of the 912 and 942 below the original title pic.









I haven't forgotten anyone I assure you guys. But if you're annoyed maybe we can work a deal. You get Foxy to add us CH IV members and I'll get me to add the HAF members. I bet mine get added first.














lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys idk if this has been suggested or mentioned but will the haf 912 be joining the club?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I'm gonna have to crack that whip on you to get a pic of my beloved HAF X on there... CRACK... lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Soon as it's gotten 100% market saturation in all countries. It may turn to a fad.









j/k









Actually soon as I'm back up and at 100%, I'll be pretty busy adding the people I've missed over the last few weeks and trying to adjust the title and Pics. This includes adding a pic of the 912 and 942 below the original title pic.









I haven't forgotten anyone I assure you guys. But if you're annoyed maybe we can work a deal. You get Foxy to add us CH IV members and I'll get me to add the HAF members. I bet mine get added first.














lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks for finding that one pic for me. But the other'n is too obscured by the clip and I need a pic of the other side. So if anyone can provide that I can keep going. A closer shot would be quite beneficial. So if someone can provide a more detailed pic it's worth a +Rep. Must be at least an HX850 though cause we just installed a HX 650 and it didn't have the frequency leads on the loom. I've compared my OCZ 500w and the colors while pretty much the same also didn't have the frequency leads which makes it damn near impossible.

So you Corsair HX 850 guys, please hep a brotha out.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

See if the pic of the 24 pin here has the view that you need
==>http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p...850w_atx_psu/3

Edit: Or here is the link to the photo









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Thanks for finding that one pic for me. But the other'n is too obscured by the clip and I need a pic of the other side. So if anyone can provide that I can keep going. A closer shot would be quite beneficial. So if someone can provide a more detailed pic it's worth a +Rep. Must be at least an HX850 though cause we just installed a HX 650 and it didn't have the frequency leads on the loom. I've compared my OCZ 500w and the colors while pretty much the same also didn't have the frequency leads which makes it damn near impossible.

So you Corsair HX 850 guys, please hep a brotha out.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Ceadder check this out man... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360904 too bad it crashed soon after so I need to find a better voltage but I'm gonna wait until I'm done with the -bigadv WU I'm doing so I don't lose any more bonus points.


----------



## Ceadderman

Freakin sweeet bro!









I'll still need a close up of the backside for confirmation but the top one was REEEEEEEAAAAAYYYYAAAAAALLLLLY important. I thought I might have swapped the Red double and the Orange double leads. I'm glad I didn't but they're hangin out loose in the connector so you know...









Sorry to hear about your crash. Where were you at before it tanked? MaxPC has a good writeup in the October issue about Intel OC'ing. I just got my new issue today. So I suggest to get down to the store when you can and check to see if that issue is on the shelves yet. If not gimme a heads up and I'll see if I can't email you a .doc version so you can have something to give you some assistance. It's not a Pro OC guide but it gives you a lot of the information you'll need to have more success. +Rep for the closeup of the 24 pin.









Okilee dokilee guys, I just need the other side. So that one is worth a +Rep from me if you can get it. The quicker I get up and running the quicker I get OP updated.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


See if the pic of the 24 pin here has the view that you need 
==>http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p...850w_atx_psu/3

Edit: Or here is the link to the photo


----------



## mylilpony

stupid question, How do I add the wheels on the bottom of the haf? Do i unscrew the pads? pull htem out?


----------



## Nhb93

Screws are required. They are located in the dead center of each foot.


----------



## mylilpony

thanks, and which ones get the brakes, theback?


----------



## lawrencendlw

It doesn't matter. Either the front or the back. I have one front and the oposite back one so it doesn't move front to back or side to side as easy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylilpony* 
thanks, and which ones get the brakes, theback?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Ceadder you might want to also look for pics of a 24 pin extension to see if it has the same cable setup.

Edit: I was already setup on the corsair forum (www.astheramguy.com) and so I went over there and made a thread asking if anyone has a diagram of the 24 pin adapter or a pic of the back side for you. You can also go check the thread at ==> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthre...133#post463133


----------



## lawrencendlw

Here is another nice pic of the back side but a couple of the wires might be restricted. See if it helps man.


----------



## levontraut

i have just looked at the grommets, and see it will not fit on the haf932. they look a little too small. but thanx dude. i do want a set of wheels,so if anyone has got a spare one or set pls pvt msg me. thanks in advanced.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if you're on carpet, I don't think that it matters much since it's doubtful that it will move. Much anyway. If you're on HW, Tile or Vinyl flooring I would set them to the front where they're easily accessible and can be locked down.

A few pages back I found a link to a company that made custom casters. With some slight modification they can get your case an inch or so more off the floor and they use large O-Rings for tread. Very very snazzy.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
It doesn't matter. Either the front or the back. I have one front and the oposite back one so it doesn't move front to back or side to side as easy.


----------



## Yogi

Ceadder do you just need a pic of the 24 pin? 
Pretty sure they are all the same.









EDIT: I kinda skimmed through the posts looking for you question. Are you just wondering where the doubled wires go?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Yogi, can you confirm the colors on the backside of the 24 pin compared to that with your 24 pin? I already have the 4 pin sleeved and set so no worries there. It's just in the back side of the 20 pin that I'm looking at.









Appreciate you digging that up though. An nope my OCZ PSU has some brown where other color leads are at. Really annoying too since I could have used that as my comparison, besides the lack of dual lead pins.









Also the problem with that is the lack of dual lead indicators.

I'm not sure it makes a difference but not looking to attempt getting them into the wrong spot. I'm pretty sure that the dual Red is the 2nd from the end of the 20 and the Orange is at the end of the 20 opposite Red. But that Yellow is laying out in the open and not in any spot at all since I have to solder the leads together and tack them to the pin to keep from slippling it like a horse spits out his bridle bit.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Ceadder do you just need a pic of the 24 pin? 
Pretty sure they are all the same.









EDIT: I kinda skimmed through the posts looking for you question. Are you just wondering where the doubled wires go?


----------



## lawrencendlw

The diagram that he posted has the colors that match up with the photo that I posted right above his post so he hit the nail right on the head... now give that man his damm rep lol. Besides if you screw up then it gives you a reason to switch to a real setup with a real CPU (Core i7) =D (I'm sure that if Ceadder could deduct rep that he would be doing that now lol)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey Yogi, can you confirm the colors on the backside of the 24 pin compared to that with your 24 pin? I already have the 4 pin sleeved and set so no worries there. It's just in the back side of the 20 pin that I'm looking at.









Appreciate you digging that up though. An nope my OCZ PSU has some brown where other color leads are at. Really annoying too since I could have used that as my comparison, besides the lack of dual lead pins.









Also the problem with that is the lack of dual lead indicators.

I'm not sure it makes a difference but not looking to attempt getting them into the wrong spot. I'm pretty sure that the dual Red is the 2nd from the end of the 20 and the Orange is at the end of the 20 opposite Red. But that Yellow is laying out in the open and not in any spot at all since I have to solder the leads together and tack them to the pin to keep from slippling it like a horse spits out his bridle bit.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does anyone know where you can buy Mosquito net to make filters with like the link in the beginning of this thread? I have look for it at all sorts of online retailers. I even tried Home Depot and Wal-Mart but no luck. I'd like to buy a decent sized roll of it so that I can maybe start making filters for my fellow HAF owners on this thread... Hint Hint Wink Wink Nudge Nudge...


----------



## wermad

wow, ceadder, you took over for Fallout, kewl


----------



## Ceadderman

Try Lowe's or OSH.com?

They don't have an Orchard Supply this far north but You might get lucky going to their website. Could always look for medical grade Screen also which is black instead of cream or white.









I tried Google and there were a lot of other things but mostly television and monitor results. lol

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Does anyone know where you can buy Mosquito net to make filters with like the link in the beginning of this thread? I have look for it at all sorts of online retailers. I even tried Home Depot and Wal-Mart but no luck. I'd like to buy a decent sized roll of it so that I can maybe start making filters for my fellow HAF owners on this thread... Hint Hint Wink Wink Nudge Nudge...


----------



## Freaxy

Can I be added to the first post as HAF-X owner btw?
Here are 2 pics:
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...-small/cat/all
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...-small/cat/all


----------



## Ceadderman

Soon as I'm back on my HAF system. I'm currently on my Netbook and it doesn't have the screensize to edit the lists. I apologize, it just doesn't.









I promise though it will be done soon and when it is I'll add everyone I've missed over the last few weeks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Can I be added to the first post as HAF-X owner btw?
Here are 2 pics:
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...-small/cat/all
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...-small/cat/all


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm thinking of just using some screen material and ironing it together. Do you need any filters while I'm at Ceadder (You know since your right up the street from me... well figuratively speaking) You can just send me a piece of paper with outlines of your fan covers or I can just make a large one that you can cut yourself. Let me know. And any HAF X owners let me know (After I get the material and do one myself) If you need any filters for your cases that work better than the stock ones. I plan on putting them in the front removable fan cover, my 5 front 5.25' bay covers, and the side fan and hopefully that will cut down the dust in my system. It's only a month or so old and I already have cleaned it out twice. It's just dusty where I'm at I guess.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try Lowe's or OSH.com?

They don't have an Orchard Supply this far north but You might get lucky going to their website. Could always look for medical grade Screen also which is black instead of cream or white.









I tried Google and there were a lot of other things but mostly television and monitor results. lol

~Ceadder


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Soon as I'm back on my HAF system. I'm currently on my Netbook and it doesn't have the screensize to edit the lists. I apologize, it just doesn't.









I promise though it will be done soon and when it is I'll add everyone I've missed over the last few weeks.









~Ceadder










Me too. Only pic I have is a REALLY crappy cell phone pic during the build as I am far too tired to look for my camera currently. I'll get some nicer ones later.


----------



## euph0bear

Here's my application to the club!

Will post photos of my rig once they're all inside the massive HAF X!!


----------



## Fantomau

I may switch from my 800D to this case soon, That is if I can sell my 800D


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


I may switch from my 800D to this case soon, That is if I can sell my 800D










question?? Why... your case is one of the best ones out there


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *euph0bear*


Here's my application to the club!

Will post photos of my rig once they're all inside the massive HAF X!!











Now that is a very nice setup you got there


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Soon as I'm back on my HAF system. I'm currently on my Netbook and it doesn't have the screensize to edit the lists. I apologize, it just doesn't.









I promise though it will be done soon and when it is I'll add everyone I've missed over the last few weeks.









~Ceadder









Ah that's allright, thought you'd forgot


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just so he can be a part of our awesome club of course... Why else silly? Gosh some people lol... <==









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
question?? Why... your case is one of the best ones out there


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to say for me it was down to 2 Cases.

Cosmos

And 800D.

But then I saw my Bro's 932 up close and how frigging awesome it was put together.

I just had to have one after that. The dB level of the fans is nearly non-existent. They have TONS of room for upgrades and additions. I could see that they're fairly easy to Mod and while they aren't a streamlined look like the Cosmos or the D, they have a cool MechWar look about them.

After that only thing that swayed my choice was price. Hell with shipping I paid as much as if I bought a Cosmos at the Fry's over in Portland.

And I can see why someone would want to go from a D to a 932. The Airflow in the D is good. The airflow in the HAF 932 is just better unless you get the Limited Edition Case or the Black. Both of which have the picture window in the door and no fan there.

Also if you're not chained down to a 3.5 device, you get more options in the 5.25 Bays.

And the HDD rack is just setup better in the 932 (imho) with the 200/230 blowing right over them. My RAID setup never gets above 31c with that big sucker blowing across them. Hell CM could have chucked the HDD vents on the sides since they serve no purpose that the fan didn't already address. They're only there to cover CM's ass should people decide that it's a case issue rather than a faulty drive or some other random occurrence. 800D _should_ have them since they only have the one fan on them and it blows across the drives to the side if someone mounts the fan there instead of covering it with the door.

Just no way anyone can put a D up against a 932(or X for that matter) and have better airflow. The HAF series just outclasses in that regard. I don't think that there is a Cabinet that touches it either. But I may be biased.

If you go back to somewhere around page 50, I was really unhappy with CM. I'm very vocal when it comes to poor customer service. So I trashed the company, but really can't trash the 932. Other than the laser bright Power/HDD LEDs' and the upside down USB hub in the I/O panel this thing is extremely well engineered. If I were the engineers I would have allowed for the pcb to be 180'ed with taller pcb screw mounts and a cutout in the top to accept the change in depth and used different LEDs'. Viola! Fixed, easy peasy.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd have to agree with you man. When the HAF X came out I went from wanting a 800D to my new wife (Don't tell my real wife I said that ok =D). The HAF X (Since I don't have experience with the 932) meets or surpasses the 800D in all but one area... Price. In that area it falls well behind which I am happy for since I didn't have to shell out the extra money for the 800D. Mine is a cable management dream and with the exception of the USB ports being upside down (why they did it I don't know lol) But that's livable. So what if I have to turn a cable over lol.This case had all I wanted and more. In fact since I haven't posted any pics of my build on here yet I am gonna upload them and post a few of my Wife in all of her glory (No perverts I'm not posting naked pics of my real wife lol). Stay tuned and I'll post in about half an hour after I load the 30 or so I have into image shack so I can post them on the thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I have to say for me it was down to 2 Cases.

Cosmos

And 800D.

But then I saw my Bro's 932 up close and how frigging awesome it was put together.

I just had to have one after that. The dB level of the fans is nearly non-existent. They have TONS of room for upgrades and additions. I could see that they're fairly easy to Mod and while they aren't a streamlined look like the Cosmos or the D, they have a cool MechWar look about them.

After that only thing that swayed my choice was price. Hell with shipping I paid as much as if I bought a Cosmos at the Fry's over in Portland.

And I can see why someone would want to go from a D to a 932. The Airflow in the D is good. The airflow in the HAF 932 is just better unless you get the Limited Edition Case or the Black. Both of which have the picture window in the door and no fan there.

Also if you're not chained down to a 3.5 device, you get more options in the 5.25 Bays.

And the HDD rack is just setup better in the 932 (imho) with the 200/230 blowing right over them. My RAID setup never gets above 31c with that big sucker blowing across them. Hell CM could have chucked the HDD vents on the sides since they serve no purpose that the fan didn't already address. They're only there to cover CM's ass should people decide that it's a case issue rather than a faulty drive or some other random occurrence. 800D _should_ have them since they only have the one fan on them and it blows across the drives to the side if someone mounts the fan there instead of covering it with the door.

Just no way anyone can put a D up against a 932(or X for that matter) and have better airflow. The HAF series just outclasses in that regard. I don't think that there is a Cabinet that touches it either. But I may be biased.

If you go back to somewhere around page 50, I was really unhappy with CM. I'm very vocal when it comes to poor customer service. So I trashed the company, but really can't trash the 932. Other than the laser bright Power/HDD LEDs' and the upside down USB hub in the I/O panel this thing is extremely well engineered. If I were the engineers I would have allowed for the pcb to be 180'ed with taller pcb screw mounts and a cutout in the top to accept the change in depth and used different LEDs'. Viola! Fixed, easy peasy.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Here's the pic's I promised.
Case Closed =D








My cards (the Beauties)








The Damm CM V10 takes up most of my huge case if you can believe that lol.








A Half A$$ed shot of the PSU powering this beast








My organized mess of wires that is better than it was if you can believe that.








A Shot of the only "Case Mod" I have done which is put a fan where it isn't supposed to go lol.








My cases full frontal nudity
















We cant forget my disc drives =D









I know I have a lot to do but with me out of work its all about having the cash to do it with. Let me know what you think. I'm thinking of adding a couple of cathodes to brighten up the case a bit but I want to find true red ones so my case isn't pink or orange.


----------



## crazy8s846

Hey guys i just joined the forum, found it while surfing last night. I had a raven
RVO2. Did not really like it so i sold it and got the HAF X, best case ive ever owned.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Here's the pic's I promised

Where do you have your USB 3 cables going to inside the case?


----------



## Ceadderman

Get the Yates Nate. Only 2 CFM less than yours if you get the High Speeds and much brighter than those R4s' for roughly the same price as CC tubes.









Sitting here working on the sleeving by the way and not wanting to leave the work table where the AC is blowing over. Freakin hot today an it's playing hell with melting the shrink but I'm basically melting this stuff under the edge of the table and in my lap.









Geez it needs to cool down soon. Sucks being in an upstairs arrangment with zero breeze.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I know what's with the damm weather up here man. It will be so cold you need a jacket one day and then 90 the next. I have my AC blowing 60f (about 15.5c) air on my computer and since I sit here all day then it's pretty nice for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Get the Yates Nate. Only 2 CFM less than yours if you get the High Speeds and much brighter than those R4s' for roughly the same price as CC tubes.









Sitting here working on the sleeving by the way and not wanting to leave the work table where the AC is blowing over. Freakin hot today an it's playing hell with melting the shrink but I'm basically melting this stuff under the edge of the table and in my lap.









Geez it needs to cool down soon. Sucks being in an upstairs arrangment with zero breeze.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Ceadder eat your heart out man... This should be worth a couple of REP points since I got it from the big wigs over at Corsair themselves. Happy Bday and Merry Xmas wrapped all in one man. Here is the official Wiring Diagram for the Corsair HX850 Power supply.


----------



## wermad

I used that diagram when I sleeved my psu, I got it off another site,







, never seen it say it was exclusive for Corsair though.

Hey Im still listed as an owner, lol, the 932 is an awesome case, I managed to squeeze TWO xspc rs360 rads into it, but I needed three of them







so I gots a new case ↓↓↓↓↓










Ceadder, thanks for your advised dude, I just pulled the trigger on a 955BE. cant wait to get that baby up to 4.0 on a new supreme hf nickel


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem bro, it's what i do.









I know you gots a new Case, but one can hope that you return to your senses before your makeshift desk craps out and everytin comes crashin to the floor.









You want I should remove you once I get to updating the lists?









Oh and yes, I hit 3.8 on button OC w/o any trouble. Ran it for a couple of hours before I went back in and shut it down in the BIOS. 4.0 will be nothing, with your EK cooling system keepin everything chill.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I used that diagram when I sleeved my psu, I got it off another site,







, never seen it say it was exclusive for Corsair though.

Hey Im still listed as an owner, lol, the 932 is an awesome case, I managed to squeeze TWO xspc rs360 rads into it, but I needed three of them







so I gots a new case ↓↓↓↓↓










Ceadder, thanks for your advised dude, I just pulled the trigger on a 955BE. cant wait to get that baby up to 4.0 on a new supreme hf nickel


----------



## wermad

lol, had the haf-x been out 8 months ago, that would've been on my desk. This monster of a new case I have is sitting on the short span of the "L" desk, its an inexpensive desk. I need to hone in my carpentry skills to build me a bad a$$ solid wood "computer station". No worries if you want to remove me from the list. man its been a while since I've roamed this thread, your the curator now. kewl! btw Im thinking of getting the asus rog/oc station to have a display w/ info, what do you think of it? its a bit over kill and expensive but looks so damn awesome







, Phobos223 has one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Man I didn't even know that was out yet. I'd heard some rumblings but I hadn't even seen it on Asus.com.









I looked it up via Google and the cheapest you can get it for as of this time is $149. But it's not available at the Egg, or ZZF or any of our usual supply shops. So while I REAAAAAAAALLY want one and think it would look baddass in my 932, I'm going to hold off on it.

I mean think about it man, we can get into our BIOS and adjust our fan speeds to 50% without issue. Heck I think we can even do it via PC Probe II, though I have to figure out how to keep the dam alarm from WAAAAH WAAAAH WAAAAAH'ing me. Man that sucked when I had the earbuds in.







Bout jumped out of my skin when it happened.

Then on top of a fan controller it offers all the features of RoG connect but on the front of your Case. That's ultra kewl. Until you compare my Asus Netbook's 8.1 diagonal display v. the 3 in display.

So while I would love to have it, it really doesn't help me one bit. It's not like I'm going to be zoning into the front of my Case when I can have the netbook open on the surface of my desk right next to the Monitor and access every OC feature through it.









I just have to setup my bootable disc on my FDD so I can install Win7 Ultimate 64bit on it. Should be real nice with the 2 Gigs of GSkill RAM that I'm running on it. Once that happens I'm installing the RoG connect drivers. Not sure if I'll use it but I already spent the $300 on the Netbook.









Look that OC station up on Google though. First result(or close to the 1st) has a solid review of its features. They say that once the BIOS update is available that it will be compatible with our Board if you still want the flashy upgrade for that big ole monstrasity on your desk.

Now see you coulda saved yourself $300 and gotten another HAF welded the 2 together and mounted 4 360s' in your system with zero loss of space cause you coulda fit them all into one side and only had your flow tubing in the other side along with pumps.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey guys, anyone know if the cable management gromets from the X will fit the 932? Could someone check? Cause I'd pick some up from CM to give me some extra bling in my 932 to go with the sleeving.









Gotta find out how much they'd sell for however.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

here's Phobos223 rog oc station, it looks supa sweet, he got it to work, so it might work, we gots the same board.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yay








My new case is on the way








I have a few idea's with this 932, though most of it will be stock


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


yay








My new case is on the way








I have a few idea's with this 932, though most of it will be *stock*


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hows she going guys?

I remember when the HAF used to be massive but just like wermad, I needed something bigger!


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey guys, anyone know if the cable management gromets from the X will fit the 932? Could someone check? Cause I'd pick some up from CM to give me some extra bling in my 932 to go with the sleeving.









Gotta find out how much they'd sell for however.









~Ceadder










i do not htink they will fit at all dude. i had a very close look at it, and they are very diffrent in shape.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Hows she going guys?

I remember when the HAF used to be massive but just like wermad, I needed something bigger!









*snip*

*snip*


*Showoff*


----------



## kcuestag

Here's an update of my HAF 932 with better cable management, the Accelero Xtreme 5970, new sound card I got last week, and the X6 1055T I installed last week too













Hope you like it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I like it, but I have a nice tip for you...

get a 120mm fan for the bottom to suck air in. It'll help lower your mobo temp.

Nice case btw


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I like it, but I have a nice tip for you...

get a 120mm fan for the bottom to suck air in. It'll help lower your mobo temp.

Nice case btw










Do you think the H50's stock corsair fan will do the job on that position?









I was thinking about installing it with a fan filter in there, but not sure if it'll help at all with a filter >.<?

What do you think? .p


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You don't need a filter, it'll restrict airflow if you ask me.

That fan will do nicely for a case fan.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


You don't need a filter, it'll restrict airflow if you ask me.

That fan will do nicely for a case fan.










Well, without a filter my HAF 932 will get full of dust







Won't it? I mean, I have to clean my side panel every 1 day or 2 because you can see dust on it :/


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The price you pay for nice cooling. I never use filters, I just blow the case out every couple days.


----------



## Freaxy

Wow! Unbelievable!
I sent an e-mail to Dutch Cooler Master about the broken power led on Tuesday and today I received an e-mail that they will send a new I/O panel right away.
I didn't even have to ask for them to send one, I just explained the issue.
I have to say, this is some EXCELLENT service!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*












Lol, I'm working on an other casemod now. I want to finish that one before I'll do a lot for this one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Wow! Unbelievable!
I sent an e-mail to Dutch Cooler Master about the broken power led on Tuesday and today I received an e-mail that they will send a new I/O panel right away.
I didn't even have to ask for them to send one, I just explained the issue.
I have to say, this is some EXCELLENT service!











<--(proud to be Dutch







)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Im calling to because I havea "LED Problem" too *Cough* I need a new IO panel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Wow! Unbelievable!
I sent an e-mail to Dutch Cooler Master about the broken power led on Tuesday and today I received an e-mail that they will send a new I/O panel right away.
I didn't even have to ask for them to send one, I just explained the issue.
I have to say, this is some EXCELLENT service!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Man I just saw some pics of it and now I am gonna upgrade to the Asus Rampage Extreme III just to get this.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
lol, had the haf-x been out 8 months ago, that would've been on my desk. This monster of a new case I have is sitting on the short span of the "L" desk, its an inexpensive desk. I need to hone in my carpentry skills to build me a bad a$$ solid wood "computer station". No worries if you want to remove me from the list. man its been a while since I've roamed this thread, your the curator now. kewl! btw Im thinking of getting the asus rog/oc station to have a display w/ info, what do you think of it? its a bit over kill and expensive but looks so damn awesome







, Phobos223 has one.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I can mesure them for you to see if it will fit man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hey guys, anyone know if the cable management gromets from the X will fit the 932? Could someone check? Cause I'd pick some up from CM to give me some extra bling in my 932 to go with the sleeving.









Gotta find out how much they'd sell for however.









~Ceadder


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Lol, I'm working on an other casemod now. I want to finish that one before I'll do a lot for this one

















<--(proud to be Dutch







)

More Dutchies on the forum


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol, and pretty close too!







(Bergambacht







)


----------



## Freaxy

That indeed is pretty close, though everything is pretty close in such a small country haha.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats right, Groningen is far away though...








I cant wait to start working on the case. I'll start tomorrow evening if everything goes as planned. I'll do a few small things. I cant get the hardware in before saturday pm, cause I want to finish the current folding at home workunit. After that I'll build the hardware in and enjoy the case


----------



## dylanzzz

does anyone know were u can buy/get the cable routing gromets from the HAFX. And if they will fit in the HAF 932. Thanks.


----------



## slickooz

hi everyone im trying to put together my case. having trouble putting those dvd holders. is there a easy way to do it? taking it off was easy because there is a hole where you can use a screw driver to pop[ it out. any help is appreciated


----------



## dylanzzz

wat to u meen like it wont go in all the way?If so have u snapped of those metal plates off behind the front. Or is the toolless push thing in the lock postion?


----------



## slickooz

the tool less thing. i planted each part. now trying to put it back. im having a hard time. any suggestion?


----------



## wermad

make sure you have all the little pieces and spring assembled correctly, they slide in from back to front.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh man I made that mistake too and the only way I was able to get it back in correctly is to take another one off (Very carefully) and keep all the parts from the second one in there right and then see how it went in so that you can put bith back in the right way.

Off subject, I was playing with Photoshop today (It was my first time messing with it ever) and I made a new Avatar (was supposed to be my signature but apparently I don't have the permission to post pics in my sig yet. Check this out and let me know what you think.... you know for a first timer and all.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickooz*


the tool less thing. i planted each part. now trying to put it back. im having a hard time. any suggestion?


----------



## Ceadderman

That's pretty good.









Painted my Optical drive today while I was bored from lack of lighter on my sleeving. Looks pretty good. But now I've got a lighter so I'm back at it.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wait so you took the time to paint your ODD today instead of taking the time to go to the nearest corner store and buying a $0.49 lighter to finish the sleeving?







Hey I know you live in a "Small town" but I'm sure that there are corner stores close enough to go to lol... *Crack* That's the whip buddy. You have people to add lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That's pretty good.









Painted my Optical drive today while I was bored from lack of lighter on my sleeving. Looks pretty good. But now I've got a lighter so I'm back at it.









~Ceadder


----------



## pippin hot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darius_m5*


I guess I'll post my pics here too. 
I'd love to see some WC setups.



fear not intrepid HAFfer mines wc ill sort some pics


----------



## dylanzzz

dont mean to double post but does anyone know if the ruber cable routing holes cover on the HAFX fit the HAF932 and were to buy them?


----------



## Ceadderman

My Bro hadda work across the river so I had him pick up a multi-pack. These things are flame throwers.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Wait so you took the time to paint your ODD today instead of taking the time to go to the nearest corner store and buying a $0.49 lighter to finish the sleeving?







Hey I know you live in a "Small town" but I'm sure that there are corner stores close enough to go to lol... *Crack* That's the whip buddy. You have people to add lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well the long CM hole, definitely not.

If you wish to buy them contact Cooler Master and see if you can get some through them. I would think the side panel holes would work. But I've been told that none of them work. Only the water hose gromets work I guess.









I asked this one page back cause I'm interested. May fabricate something from Intertube patches.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dylanzzz*


dont mean to double post but does anyone know if the ruber cable routing holes cover on the HAFX fit the HAF932 and were to buy them?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Oh man I made that mistake too and the only way I was able to get it back in correctly is to take another one off (Very carefully) and keep all the parts from the second one in there right and then see how it went in so that you can put bith back in the right way.

Off subject, I was playing with Photoshop today (It was my first time messing with it ever) and I made a new Avatar (was supposed to be my signature but apparently I don't have the permission to post pics in my sig yet. Check this out and let me know what you think.... you know for a first timer and all.

IMAGE


You're not allowed to have pictures in your sig on OCN. Still nice work though.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Man I just saw some pics of it and now I am gonna upgrade to the Asus Rampage Extreme III just to get this.










wow, how does that fit into the 5.25 slot?


----------



## Ceadderman

It doesn't. It fits in two slots.









My Netbook fits atop the I/O panel though and using my RoG connect at the I/O panel of my MoBo gets me the same results and bigger screen.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


wow, how does that fit into the 5.25 slot?


----------



## tke395

If it doesnt fit Mod it in!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Finally!!!









Down to the dual leads and the final adjustments. I was thinking about locking the 4pin down on it's own with .5 inch shrink but that would make stuffing the PSU end back in the hole damn near impossible considering the flush ring is pretty thick. The flush ring is basically 16th of an inch and fits into a 7/8 of an inch hole around the leads. Should be fun getting this back together































The extra wires you see are the dual leads. Those are gonna take a bit of time. At least the Yellow and Orange leads. I'm not dickin with the Red one since all the other leads have been disentangled from it other than the Orange.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Ceadder, nice sleeving dude! I wish I had gone red/black









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


wow, how does that fit into the 5.25 slot?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tke395*


If it doesnt fit Mod it in!!!!


it does fit, check this members build, the oc station looks so sexy, I want one


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks werm. I have just about 10 inches of Red shrink left and have to fix 2 or 3 of the 24pin ends. I have 20 Red and 4 Black. 2 Reds need to be fixed and 1 black have to be adjusted due to the ole OCD.

Probably wouldn't matter to most people but to me it's an eyesore.









I'm also considering yanking a couple of the red 8pin sleeves and making them Black to break up the single color, but I'll probably hold off that for the time being. It may grow on me to be 100% Red with the Black ends. Esepcially in an all black environment as my 932.









I do like the overall process though. It's fun. well except the down time. That I hate. Can't stand being chained to my Netbook.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

know what you mean dude, running out of shrink or sleeving @ 2am can make you a little







. my build was down for a couple of months, that's hair-pulling nerve-wrecking


----------



## Ceadderman

Well then I feel pretty good then.









I'm in the process of trying to lock the bundle down now. Got it pretty well nailed down with the 1 inch shrink on the 24 pin. Still has a ways to go to get it sucked in but I'm trying to get the two unsleeved 6+2 leads choked in with the sleeved bits.









I have the Orange dual lead sleeved and into the 24pin. But I have the Yellow and the Red duals apart but sleeved. Soooo close now.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
know what you mean dude, running out of shrink or sleeving @ 2am can make you a little







. my build was down for a couple of months, that's hair-pulling nerve-wrecking


----------



## slickooz

Is there any place i can buy another 5.25 drive bay? or the clips for them? i broke 2 and had to crazy glue it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Here you go, click on the pic.











~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickooz* 
Is there any place i can buy another 5.25 drive bay? or the clips for them? i broke 2 and had to crazy glue it.


----------



## slickooz

Thanks a lot Ceadderman. Your sleeves looks nice. I also have a red/black theme. Wanted to know where you got yours? I want to sleeve all mine red/black


----------



## lawrencendlw

Dude, you have like 8 million red led fans in your computer so even if it wasn't bought red, everything in your computer is red now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Ceadder, nice sleeving dude! I wish I had gone red/black









it does fit, check this members build, the oc station looks so sexy, I want one


----------



## Ceadderman

Mine is all MDPC except for the large diameter shrink tubing.

I just buttoned up the case, man what a royal pain in the backside. All I have left to do now is to tack the two dual leads and I can remount my MoBo and get this pig fired up.









I'm going to start offering sleeving services to people. Just gotta get the business card done. Once I figured out where my dual leads were supposed to be it made things hella easy.

I cannot believe that people actually break ATX tools, no offense to anybody intended. You don't even have to hold it when you pull the pin.









Thanks for the feedback. I'll be putting a Vid together soon as I get this thing back together.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickooz* 
Thanks a lot Ceadderman. Your sleeves looks nice. I also have a red/black theme. Wanted to know where you got yours? I want to sleeve all mine red/black


----------



## lawrencendlw

Go to http://www.vistaprint.com they do free business cards. You just need to pay for the shipping which is like $5 for 500 cards I think. Plus I have photoshop so let me know if you need a graphic for your cards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Mine is all MDPC except for the large diameter shrink tubing.

I just buttoned up the case, man what a royal pain in the backside. All I have left to do now is to tack the two dual leads and I can remount my MoBo and get this pig fired up.









I'm going to start offering sleeving services to people. Just gotta get the business card done. Once I figured out where my dual leads were supposed to be it made things hella easy.

I cannot believe that people actually break ATX tools, no offense to anybody intended. You don't even have to hold it when you pull the pin.









Thanks for the feedback. I'll be putting a Vid together soon as I get this thing back together.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

My system is my business card. If people like what they see and the effort I put into it the more they will be likely to contract with me.









When my Uncle owned his Machine Shop he had all kinds of machined yard ornaments outside of his business. I would love to have a couple of his mills. He was strictly automotive though, so you can imagine the size of his equipment. Nothing small scale.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Go to http://www.vistaprint.com they do free business cards. You just need to pay for the shipping which is like $5 for 500 cards I think. Plus I have photoshop so let me know if you need a graphic for your cards.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I received my Haf 932 today








Did a few mods and will continue tomorrow, This case I really awesome!!


----------



## shrapner

may i be added to the 922 list?
build log is here : http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=49550
thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Almost done guys, stinkin dual leads are being a pain in the butt. the Red just slipped its pin so I've gotta see if I can't get this solder a bit cleaner. I have everything else connected and waiting on the PSU to be installed.









Thanks everybody for your patience.Soon as I'm able to I'll be catching up. I haven't forgotten anyone.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

That's it I'm officially









Decided to ship my PSU off to a friend to have some pins replaced and have a couple things done to it.

Took my 500w OCZ and locked the fan down as well as mount it in the Tower and my nice RAID array is *poof*

Can anything ELSE go wrong?

My freshly painted ODD is not powered even though it's connected(might be a PSU issue) but it's being recognized in the boot menu.

I don't believe it's a PSU issue though, cause everything else seems to be workiing properly, just the RAID command is poof.

So looks like I'm finito for the time being.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

It actually fits into 2 5.25' slots man. But it's sooo worth it fi you have a ROG (Republic of Gamers) Motherboard by Asus. I'm so gonna upgrade to the RE III just to get this lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylilpony* 
wow, how does that fit into the 5.25 slot?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Man don't count your Raid array out just yet. Wait until you get your PSU back and then pop it in and make the determination of whether or not the HDD's are gone. it might be a PSU thing on the HDD side and you just don't know because you have no other test PSU to use atm. Wait it out man, but in the mean time go get you the damm cable to connect your netbook to your monitor so you can add these poor guys man. It's the power of threes with you man. You have three things go bad and then three things go good so go buy a damm lottery ticket lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
That's it I'm officially









Decided to ship my PSU off to a friend to have some pins replaced and have a couple things done to it.

Took my 500w OCZ and locked the fan down as well as mount it in the Tower and my nice RAID array is *poof*

Can anything ELSE go wrong?

My freshly painted ODD is not powered even though it's connected(might be a PSU issue) but it's being recognized in the boot menu.

I don't believe it's a PSU issue though, cause everything else seems to be workiing properly, just the RAID command is poof.

So looks like I'm finito for the time being.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll be sending out the HX 850 on Monday to have a bro replace the fudged pins. I don't know where the damn SVGA cable is. I've poured through all my cables and it's not there. That's extremely annoying but it's got to be around here someplace.

Well anyway, one way or another the PSU is going to be done.

I had the system fired up last night trying to figure out why my RAID isn't working.

BIOS showed CPU temp of 66c. So I'll have to figure the fans out as well when it's finally back up regardless of whether my RAID is working or has to be done all over again.









Hell it's looking like I'll be reloading the OS and fighting with MS over the validity of my license again. Not to mention having to restart Call of Pripyat. I had some REALLY good gear too.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Sorry Ceadderman







... On plus note, I unretarded (Yes I just made that word up







) myself. When I installed windows I had my SSD under IDE and so I found the way to update your registry and then change the bios and reboot twice and now my SSD is even more screaming fast. I'll shut everything down and stop all stuff and run a crystaldisk and post an edit. It score's a 7.9 on WEI (I know windows experience index is useless but at least I maxed it out... well almost lol) So now all I have to do is get my 4.2 stable and I might have 7.9 all the way down since it says that my 4.0 overclock isn't enough for the CPU to rate a 7.9 (It gives it a 7.7). Momma always taught me better than that. Momma didn't raise no fool







(hukked on fonnics wurkd fer me)

Here's a screen shot of my crystal disk. I think that my speeds are still messed up but i don't know. It doesn't seem too good for a SATA III SSD you know. Lemme know what you guys think please...


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

watch in HD







YouTube- HAF 932 Frontend


----------



## lawrencendlw

So a funny thing happened to me today guys... I was just getting ready to go to bed and my computer just stops. Powers down instantly. Then it wont turn back on. So I take it apart and find out that It's my $500 paper weight that wont let it turn on. So either there is a problem with the power supply and it won't let me run with my GTX 480 in there or I just fried it. Hence the $500 paper weight. EVGA is pretty good about RMA's right? I hope so because I want a new one lol.


----------



## srsdude

Please add me
I have a HAF X


----------



## Ceadderman

You told me bad things happen in threes. Just waiting for the other shoe to drop.









Sorry to hear about your issue. It sucks when the system doesn't wish to cooperate.









I think EVGA is pretty decent about RMAs'. But I don't have anything to relate other than I've never heard anything bad about their RMAs'.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So a funny thing happened to me today guys... I was just getting ready to go to bed and my computer just stops. Powers down instantly. Then it wont turn back on. So I take it apart and find out that It's my $500 paper weight that wont let it turn on. So either there is a problem with the power supply and it won't let me run with my GTX 480 in there or I just fried it. Hence the $500 paper weight. EVGA is pretty good about RMA's right? I hope so because I want a new one lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I hope it all goes well but I haven't heard anything from them yet. On a side note, I found someone to buy my unopened kit of ram for $150 plus shipping so that's a good thing. Now I just need to get an extra GTX 480 from EVGA when I RMA my GTX 480 (If it does happen I'm not selling the second one lol SLI FTW). Hurry and get your PSU going so we can do some Pripyat man. I got the collectors edition of it from target for cheaper than the standard edition they were selling (I know they must have made a mistake). I'm telling you guys, I do all of this charity work with Operation Homefront and it gives me a ton of good karma and then all this good stuff happens to me (minus the GTX 480 but it might be a silver lining, Who knows, My system wouldn't get stable before and now is super stable so it might have been a bad card to begin with and it just took a little folding to figure that out.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You told me bad things happen in threes. Just waiting for the other shoe to drop.









Sorry to hear about your issue. It sucks when the system doesn't wish to cooperate.









I think EVGA is pretty decent about RMAs'. But I don't have anything to relate other than I've never heard anything bad about their RMAs'.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dr Nick

Is this the HAF X club as well? I just ordered mine on NCIX. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes indeedy it is the HAF X club as well.

My predecessor attempted to add it to the name but after he did so it reverted back. Once I get my system back up and running I'm going to try it again. Hopefully it was just due to server update that the previous one reverted. If nothing else I'll get with the mods and have them perform the change.









Dude you ever watch Linus review stuff? He's freakin hilarious. I caught his review of the X. Almost put an order on one.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr Nick* 
Is this the HAF X club as well? I just ordered mine on NCIX. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Dr Nick

The Tech Tips review is part of the reason I bought it. I was looking for a big case that would last me a long time and then I heard about the HAF 932. I put off buying it for a while and the X came out. I'm glad I waited


----------



## johnko1

Has anyone made a custom window for haf 932? If yes plz post a pic from the inside


----------



## Forsaken_id

Not sure if it has come up yet, but they finally changed the mesh on the DEMCiflex filters to black like they should have had at the start.

They are also out for the HAFX now too. . .for $70.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...36_463_500_514


----------



## crazy8s846

I posted my HAF X about a week or so ago it was on air. Here it is with my new watercooling


----------



## crazy8s846

And heres more


----------



## crazy8s846

And more


----------



## Freaxy

Nice setup








BTW, you can add your system spec in the user cp -> add system.
That way it will appear in your sig.


----------



## crazy8s846

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Nice setup








BTW, you can add your system spec in the user cp -> add system.
That way it will appear in your sig.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Freaxy

Removed the fan duct on the side fan, lowered the GPU temps by 1-2Â°C. The most left fan on the Accelero Xtreme 5970 wasn't getting all the air I guess since it was directly to the right by the fan duct.


----------



## johnysmoke

Hey does anybody know where to buy the rubber cable grommets that come with the HAF X? I need to find some to put in the HAF 932. I have been looking for about 2 weeks with absolutely no luck what so ever.


----------



## phillipjos

mine with full window and first water cooling project Please ad me!!!! HAF-932









By phillipjos at 2010-08-30


----------



## johnysmoke

Will you please add me to the list. I have the HAF 932 and it's awesome.
Just finished the build or case swap 3 days ago. I will post a few pics some time tomorrow. Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## Ceadderman

And worth every penny IMHO.

I have the 932 kit and only have 3 filters but no top, front is a bit skinny as well.

But the X has 5 perfectly cut filters to fit over the entire intake area.










Don't get me wrong, I love my DEMCiFlex kit. But the font filter could've been cut better and I don't have a top set since it made little sense to get. If I got the top kit it would have added $22 to the price and would easily cost more than the X kit.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id* 
Not sure if it has come up yet, but they finally changed the mesh on the DEMCiflex filters to black like they should have had at the start.

They are also out for the HAFX now too. . .for $70.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...36_463_500_514


----------



## Ceadderman

First off, as soon as I am able I will be adding everyone that I've missed over the last month. I'm on my Netbook and with an 8.1 inch screen it's impossible to do so unless I have the SVGA cable to hook up to my monitor. Which wouldn't be too bad if I could find that thing. Knowing me I put in a place that made sense at the time but now can't remember it.









Second, regarding the cable gromets. I'm going to be getting a bike intertube and cutting it to fit to get something similar since there is no grommet the size of the bottom or top access holes. Also gonna make up one for the upper PSU stabilization plates and any place I can think of that would be an eyesore to me. You'd need a fairly big tire tube though, in case you're considering the same thing.









Very nice setup crazy.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnysmoke* 
Hey does anybody know where to buy the rubber cable grommets that come with the HAF X? I need to find some to put in the HAF 932. I have been looking for about 2 weeks with absolutely no luck what so ever.


----------



## jmdulay

May I join this thread? Just got my HAF X today.









Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## Ceadderman

I was able to add to OP a blurb. So if you're looking to be added please be aware that it's going to take a bit. I have not forgotten you. Everyone looking to be added pleas PM me and I will compile the list by hand and then add everyone when my system is back up and running or when I find that damn SVGA cable.









~Ceadder


----------



## johnko1

guys i need help.I cut the sidepanel to fit a bigger window on haf 932.The problem is that the edge of the case gets in contact with the plexi-glass and i can't put the side panel back into place.should i cut the metal thing from the case or smth else? If u didn't understand I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

This weekend I cut out the mesh window of my HAF 932 and added an extra hole in the top right for my T-Virus reservor. After grinding and filing this is what I ended up with. Btw I know there are a few gashes in the bottom border but I'm hoping they will get covered up with some U-molding =]

This is from the build log in my sig


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that would be best.

Cause I'm thinki9ng if you can get a clean cut on your plexi and can get clean evenly spaced holes drilled through both surfaces that you could mount it to the exterior.

However I could be wrong so I'd like to see what your issue is.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


guys i need help.I cut the sidepanel to fit a bigger window on haf 932.The problem is that the edge of the case gets in contact with the plexi-glass and i can't put the side panel back into place.should i cut the metal thing from the case or smth else? If u didn't understand _*I will post pics tomorrow*_


----------



## crazy8s846

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


First off, as soon as I am able I will be adding everyone that I've missed over the last month. I'm on my Netbook and with an 8.1 inch screen it's impossible to do so unless I have the SVGA cable to hook up to my monitor. Which wouldn't be too bad if I could find that thing. Knowing me I put in a place that made sense at the time but now can't remember it.









Second, regarding the cable gromets. I'm going to be getting a bike intertube and cutting it to fit to get something similar since there is no grommet the size of the bottom or top access holes. Also gonna make up one for the upper PSU stabilization plates and any place I can think of that would be an eyesore to me. You'd need a fairly big tire tube though, in case you're considering the same thing.









Very nice setup crazy.









~Ceadder










Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Masked

Hey guys -- Very new to these forums...

Just bought my HAF932...

Was wondering what you had painted your cases with in the situation that powder coating was/is not available?

Thanks much.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masked*


Hey guys -- Very new to these forums...

Just bought my HAF932...

Was wondering what you had painted your cases with in the situation that powder coating was/is not available?

Thanks much.


You talking about the inside or out?


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


You talking about the inside or out?


Both.

Unfortunately, in my area to get my case powder coated, the price was...a bit extreme.

I was looking at coating the inside black//red, matte but, was unsure of the paint.

I understand the need to sand the inside before applying the paint but, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## mattress00

Found this group after completing my HAF922-based build. Please add me to the list when you have the chance. Thanks.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masked*


Both.

Unfortunately, in my area to get my case powder coated, the price was...a bit extreme.

I was looking at coating the inside black//red, matte but, was unsure of the paint.

I understand the need to sand the inside before applying the paint but, what would you guys recommend?


Rustoleum Universal


----------



## FannBlade

Here are some products that will work great.
First scuff all areas with a 3m scotch brite pad (gray)
Then clean with wax and grease remover and apply primer sealer (it's non sanding) let dry and paint with semi-gloss black.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3...ives/Hand-Pad/

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/primerSealer/

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/greaseWaxRemover/

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/premiumEnamel/


----------



## Ceadderman

I used 2 kinds of Universal Advanced that Yogi pointed out. They aren't listed in his link either.

Satin Black for the interior and Gloss Crimson Red for the Thumblatches, HDD trays and grill work.

You shouldn't have to prime the interior at all unless you have a 922. Just make sure to tape off everything you don't want paint on after prepping the surface for paint.

With the thumblatches you want to scuff the surface but not leave scratches on them. Otherwise you'll have to spray a few coats on to fill them. So use a polishing grit type of paper if you plan to paint your thumb latches.









Make sure to remove anything that can be removed as well. This includes your PCI Slot latches. No need to have them painted unless you are going for another color than shiny black.









~Ceadder


----------



## FannBlade

You can add me to the list also it will be along time before it's ready.

here is the only pic I have so far of the 932










Here is a sniper I'm all most done with...kinda of a sneak peak how my 932 will look.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm officially jealous.









An I never get jealous of someone else's work.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I used 2 kinds of Universal Advanced that Yogi pointed out. They aren't listed in his link either.

~Ceadder










They are separated by the finish.You just gotta click on details and then it shows all the colors for each one.

BTW I used the Satin black on the inside of mine too. Pics in my sig build log.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm officially jealous.









An I never get jealous of someone else's work.


















~Ceadder










Thanks
I hope I can make the club proud!









I have some ideas in mind but to pull it off a may have to order another case to cannibalize.. I did order the optional widow panel for it. It will be water cooled with a 360 and a 240 with dual vids...Man I can't wait to get started on it!!! But I have to paint the 51 Chevy you see in the back ground this weekend. Fianlly got it ready for paint after a year in my garage. 
Then It's all 932!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

I hafta cannibalize 4 or 5 of them to do my Mod. 2 of them just to do the top. Well maybe less, not sure. I have to get the workup done to see how it will look. But for sure I need another 4 or 5 grills... nope wait... yeah I need to cannibalize at least 4 more of them to build the Case. Gonna cost more than what werms Mountain Monstrosity cost him after it's all said and done. I need to submit my buildsheet to CM to see if I could get some help with it though.









I love nice work though and I like how you weathered the rivets on that Sniper Panel. That's good airbrushing right there. It is airbrushed correct?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Thanks
I hope I can make the club proud!









I have some ideas in mind but to pull it off a may have to order another case to cannibalize.. I did order the optional widow panel for it. It will be water cooled with a 360 and a 240 with dual vids...Man I can't wait to get started on it!!! But I have to paint the 51 Chevy you see in the back ground this weekend. Fianlly got it ready for paint after a year in my garage. 
Then It's all 932!!!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I hafta cannibalize 4 or 5 of them to do my Mod. 2 of them just to do the top. Well maybe less, not sure. I have to get the workup done to see how it will look. But for sure I need another 4 or 5 grills... nope wait... yeah I need to cannibalize at least 4 more of them to build the Case. Gonna cost more than what werms Mountain Monstrosity cost him after it's all said and done. I need to submit my buildsheet to CM to see if I could get some help with it though.









I love nice work though and I like how you weathered the rivets on that Sniper Panel. That's good airbrushing right there. It is airbrushed correct?









~Ceadder










Wow 4 cases that would definitely equal a Mountain Mod.
I'd like to see a drawing of that.

Yep in fact I used the airbrush on all of it except the dark blue (black base covered with white pearl then cobalt blue candy) I done that with a panel gun. I will do final clear with my full size gun because it lays paint really slick.

I'm getting ready to do a tutorial using Duplicolor spray paints to show so some tricks getting a more custom look,since most people don't have the equipment or would want to spend $300 for paint.


----------



## FannBlade

Oh yea get them cables sleeved I'm gona need help with mine and get off that netbook.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I hafta cannibalize 4 or 5 of them to do my Mod. 2 of them just to do the top. Well maybe less, not sure. I have to get the workup done to see how it will look. But for sure I need another 4 or 5 grills... nope wait... yeah I need to cannibalize at least 4 more of them to build the Case. Gonna cost more than what werms Mountain Monstrosity cost him after it's all said and done. I need to submit my buildsheet to CM to see if I could get some help with it though.









I love nice work though and I like how you weathered the rivets on that Sniper Panel. That's good airbrushing right there. It is airbrushed correct?









~Ceadder










If you have any DVD or HDD racks leftover let me know







. I might wanna clean mine up or maybe redo the layout a little.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
I hafta cannibalize 4 or 5 of them to do my Mod. 2 of them just to do the top. Well maybe less, not sure. I have to get the workup done to see how it will look. But for sure I need another 4 or 5 grills... nope wait... yeah I need to cannibalize at least 4 more of them to build the Case. Gonna cost more than what werms Mountain Monstrosity cost him after it's all said and done. I need to submit my buildsheet to CM to see if I could get some help with it though.









I love nice work though and I like how you weathered the rivets on that Sniper Panel. That's good airbrushing right there. It is airbrushed correct?









~Ceadder


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
If you have any DVD or HDD racks leftover let me know







. I might wanna clean mine up or maybe redo the layout a little.

Just went through your build log...NICE job!!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 









Holy crap I hope those wheel have locks so It doesn't take off across you desk.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Put wings on it and you'll have to ask the tower permission to take off man...what is your total CFM's in and total CFM's out? I'm sure that you have positive pressure inside your case which helps with dust.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Holy crap I hope those wheel have locks so It doesn't take off across you desk.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazy8s846* 
Hey guys i just joined the forum, found it while surfing last night. I had a raven
RVO2. Did not really like it so i sold it and got the HAF X, best case ive ever owned.

Dude, Yeah but what happened to Scythe Mugen ?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Me too. Only pic I have is a REALLY crappy cell phone pic during the build as I am far too tired to look for my camera currently. I'll get some nicer ones later.










I got HAF X few weeks ago and i am suppose to build it asap. but I always keep to delay and lazy.. haha


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *euph0bear* 
Here's my application to the club!

Will post photos of my rig once they're all inside the massive HAF X!!










Aww, damn it! you got the KING COOLER D14! I am jealous!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does anyone know of a good (and real cheap) way to add some more red (and I mean really red, Not pink or orange like some of these lights) lighting to my case? I have the HAF X and I have added a 200mm red LED fan to the door, Have a CM V10 (which has 2 CM R4's with red LED's) and added 2 more of the Red LED R4's inside the case (on in the GPU duck and one I modded in the 5.25" bay with some zip ties lol) and that's it for lighting but I would like some more of that nice red color to make my case really pop and look that aggressive mean that it can with the HAF X.

Edit... Do you guys know if the 230mm Fan that comes in the front of the HAF X will fit on the door of the HAF X? I'd love to find out and then just mod some wire to extend the LED switch to shut up my wife when she complains about all my case lights (like you see above not that many lights lol)


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes that front fan will go onto the side door.









I hafta send my sig rig supply south for some pins. My Mate down there is gonna hook me up with a couple pins and is gonna shrink the last two cables for me. Soon as he's done he's shipping it right back. Expensive but when you don't have the tool and the pins it may be the best thing to do.









But it's basically all finished other than 2 fragged pins. It would cost me more to buy the tool and the pins than sending it south.









~Ceadder


----------



## crazy8s846

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Dude, Yeah but what happened to Scythe Mugen ?

Ive still got the mugen. Its in my closet, im keeping it so if my ever goes out, i can RMA and still have a heatsink.


----------



## Razorwing

Can I be in? I love Epic shots


----------



## POLICE

hy!

update my rig:

intel i7 930
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7
wd velociraptor 300gb


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey guys, I have got a worklog online from my HAF.
You can find it here: Last Sunrise

If I have "finished" pictures I'll post them here


----------



## Jinto

So what's the deal with the i7 950 price being slashed in half? For the longest time I've been saving up for my new build and I had planned on gettting the 930. With the 950's new price slash it will only end up being around $10 more then I originally planned to spend on the 930. Should I go ahead and get the 950? Does it overclock better?


----------



## armada10

my first i7 build


----------



## mattress00

Do any of you have experience replacing the HAF 922 case feet? I moved the originally-installed 120mm rear fan to be next to the PSU for air flow out the bottom of the case. I am worried that there is not enough clearance from the floor (my case is sitting on a wood floor) to make this an efficient use of this fan. I guess I could always put some risers under the feet to raise it a little but I would rather have a more permanent and solid solution, if this is the case. Thanks for any input...


----------



## sstnt

Guys,

This should be the place that can help me. I have an EVGA x58 motherboard coming in for an I7-975 chip I have & Corsair H50, and a Corsair 1000HX PSU. I am planning to put two EVGA GTX 470 graphics cards in and sli them. Guy I know has a HAF 922 case I can use. Any problems with this config based on the MB or PSU I have, and is there enough room to SLI the cards (maybe tri-sli in the future)? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Ceadderman

Possibly the MoBo since I don't know the Factor. If it's standard then no biggie there. HX1000 is fine. And the 470s' should be as well though they may come pretty close to touching the HDD rack.

But to be honest I don't see any issue that would hinder you from doing this.









I don't think you'll be able to do TriSLI in the 922 however, unless you have the room on your MoBo to run double cards within the standard 7 slots.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah i was going to say that you will probably run into some problems with space in the 922 when it comes to tri SLI. but if your happy with just a standard SLI (2 cards) then I'd say go for it and if you need more graphics power later then go to 2 GTX 480's (or the 495's if they ever come out lol). I believe that the 3rd card will be impossible to fit but only you will know when you get it together and see how much more clearance you have on the bottom there for a third card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Possibly the MoBo since I don't know the Factor. If it's standard then no biggie there. HX1000 is fine. And the 470s' should be as well though they may come pretty close to touching the HDD rack.

But to be honest I don't see any issue that would hinder you from doing this.









I don't think you'll be able to do TriSLI in the 922 however, unless you have the room on your MoBo to run double cards within the standard 7 slots.









~Ceadder


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *armada10* 
my first i7 build

Nice built!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazy8s846* 
Ive still got the mugen. Its in my closet, im keeping it so if my ever goes out, i can RMA and still have a heatsink.

Dude, Yes I got it... *super-coolest*


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd rather have H50. Both are solid coolers but H50 doesn't take up too much room at the CPU and doesn't put a lot of weight there either.









And in the 932 the Radiator can be mounted completely out of the way of everything. My RAM cooler doesn't even interfere with it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Dude, Yes I got it... *super-coolest*


----------



## Masked

You know...Took the case apart yesterday, and the "quick" snaps on the top bay wouldn't come off...All of them had that same problem.

So, I took the knobs out, painted them all anyway...and in trying to get them back in...I was screwing up the paint job so, I gave up.

That was my only real problem...Those quick snap button things.

Pics soon.


----------



## sstnt

Appreciate the input, guys! Plan to build it out this weekend, and would rather use the 922 in hand than ordering a full size case and waiting for it to come in.


----------



## sinshz

Finally found this club, I have a HAF932 but I want to change my CPU cooler, what is the maximum height for the CPU cooler without having to remove the sidefan (LGA1366 socket)

Thx in advance


----------



## Trademark

hi Ceadder,
hope ur system is up and running soon man.
anyway i should have my computer up in running by next week i just order my asus rampage iii extreme motherboard. and might order a asus 5970 or evga gtx 480sc+ by monday next week. to complete my build.

cant wait to post my complete build here


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sinshz* 
Finally found this club, I have a HAF932 but I want to change my CPU cooler, what is the maximum height for the CPU cooler without having to remove the sidefan (LGA1366 socket)

Thx in advance









I have been in this thread since about page 150 or so, and have yet to hear of a single person with any cooler not be able to fit the side panel on. I wouldn't worry about any of them.


----------



## sinshz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I have been in this thread since about page 150 or so, and have yet to hear of a single person with any cooler not be able to fit the side panel on. I wouldn't worry about any of them.

Well im not worried the panel won't fit, I'm worried the fan on the panel won't fit







. But if it doesn't matter it will be a relieve to hear that







thx


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sinshz* 
Well im not worried the panel won't fit, I'm worried the fan on the panel won't fit







. But if it doesn't matter it will be a relieve to hear that







thx


----------



## Ceadderman

Leave it to Para to be the smart-ass in the group.









I have a better solution on the other hand. Either get H50 or go full on WC loop. Then there won't be any banging in to the door fan.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


----------



## Racersnare21

I would like to be added to the group. HAF 922!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My HAF:

Insides, cable management looks a lot better now, I wasnt done at the time of this picture.









A look through the sidewindow:









And the red result:








(I need to change those ugly blue led's. They are too bright like other coolermaster cases!)

Here is the link to the worklog


----------



## sinshz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 









I tried that but I need an exact measurement because the cooler I want to get is 165mm in height, and if I measure it I only have 160mm space. That's why I'm asking, did I measure it right?


----------



## lawrencendlw

So guys... I gave my baby a face lift today (not that it's old by any standards lol maybe 2 months now) let me know what you think. I painted the grill covers red and put some new filters (homemade, Just mosquito netting that's folded a ton of times and then ironed flat) over anywhere that intakes air. I know I will get a little warmer temps because I don't get as much unrestricted air flow but it's better than having higher temps because of dust buildup. Plus I save a small fortune on canned air... Whoever made that stuff is either a genius or a con artist. Anyways, To the photo... Sorry it's sideways but you get the idea


----------



## Ceadderman

Might be a tad easier if you just let us know which Cooler you want to run.

lawrencedlw runs a V10 in his 932. That thing isn't exactly dainty.

I'm pretty sure the cooler you want to run can be run, but w/o knowing it's hard to find a precedence for or against.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sinshz* 
I tried that but I need an exact measurement because the cooler I want to get is 165mm in height, and if I measure it I only have 160mm space. That's why I'm asking, did I measure it right?


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Leave it to Para to be the smart-ass in the group.









I have a better solution on the other hand. Either get H50 or go full on WC loop. Then there won't be any banging in to the door fan.









~Ceadder









You say that ceadder but with my first wc loop i had a gfx chipset block and the tubing was pished inwards by the fan on the door.

not a problem with my full cover card though.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Correction, I run a V10 in my 942 and neither the cooler or the case are dainty lol. But basically the 932 and 942 are the same width so if it fits in my case it will fit in a 932 (with the exception that my top fans are on the outside of the metal part of the case and the 932 has them on the inside)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Might be a tad easier if you just let us know which Cooler you want to run.

lawrencedlw runs a V10 in his 932. That thing isn't exactly dainty.

I'm pretty sure the cooler you want to run can be run, but w/o knowing it's hard to find a precedence for or against.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

The only problem that you might have to worry about with the fan on the door is if you have a GPU duct on it then it might not fit with some configurations and if that's the case then take the duct off.... problem solved. I'm telling you man, all of the HAF cases are well made and a dream to work with. The people over at cooler master are geniuses when it comes to designing cases. The things that you might run into is if you have a problem with the GPU duct or if your chipset cooler on your motherboard might block installation of the cooler that you want but that's a motherboard clearance issue and not a case issue. What case and cooler are you looking into getting?

Hey on a side note guys, I'm in the market for a good quality fan controller/ Temp sensor and would love your guys input on it. What do you all use and what should I stay away from? I have been looking at a couple of the touch screen ones and the Zalman ZM-MFC3 Fan Speed Controller. I have read a ton of good reviews of it but it's a little pricey lol but I hear its worth it and it comes with real time wattage monitoring so that makes up for it.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
(I need to change those ugly blue led's. They are too bright like other coolermaster cases!)

I changed mine to red and its one of the best mods ive done to my 932. Those blue ones are blind you bright.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I was going to go with Blue LED's for mine ,but decided rather than replace the front fan on my case and the 2 red LED fans on my CPU cooler, that I might as well go with red since I was already half way there with what I had originally bought. I have since then recently added the red paint to the fan grills on the front of my case (the door grill and top grills are next on my list when I have enough time to do it without my son going and trying to put his fingers inside the fans). I heard from a friend that the picture that I posted a few hours ago doesn't show up. Is anyone else noticing that? If so please let me know because I really want to know how you guys think it looks.

Hey Bastiaan_NL, I noticed that you have the Lamptron FC-6- 20 Watts Per Channel 4 Channel Mulit-Color Fan Controller (lol sorry copied and pasted from Performance-PC.com). Is it a good controller/ temp sensor? Do you have any gripes about it at all or have you had any problems with it at all? I'm seriously looking into getting it because it looks nice and has the capacity for more that the usual 4 fans. Does it come with a connector to connect your 4 pin CPU fans (and then a connector to connect to your motherboard 4 pin CPU slot so you dont have to disable monitoring in the BIOS)? I have seen a lot of controllers that don't and that worries me lol. I hope you see this post but if not then I will just PM you with these questions. I am really looking to buy a controller before noon today so I can maybe get it by Friday (If I'm lucky)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
I changed mine to red and its one of the best mods ive done to my 932. Those blue ones are blind you bright.


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*

snip...Hey on a side note guys, I'm in the market for a good quality fan controller/ Temp sensor and would love your guys input on it. What do you all use and what should I stay away from? I have been looking at a couple of the touch screen ones and the Zalman ZM-MFC3 Fan Speed Controller. I have read a ton of good reviews of it but it's a little pricey lol but I hear its worth it and it comes with real time wattage monitoring so that makes up for it.


Well i would get the lamptron fc5-v2 the v2 just fixes the quirks the first one had but you have 30 watts per channel and it can give you temp and fan speed and even the voltage to the fans. If you really want wattage im not so sure because personaly i havent seen alot that have that on there but i thing this lamptron is the best fan controller. There might be little screens that you can get to display the wattage. Hope this helps =]


----------



## D0U8L3M

*wrong thread =/


----------



## lawrencendlw

No it was the right thread lol. I asked about the fan controller. Thanks. I was looking into getting that one and now I think that I might.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*


*wrong thread =/


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


No it was the right thread lol. I asked about the fan controller. Thanks. I was looking into getting that one and now I think that I might.


well my first post was fine but the second was a video that i meant to put in another thread lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh I didn't see it lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*


well my first post was fine but the second was a video that i meant to put in another thread lol


----------



## asuindasun

Hey guys im in the market for the HAF 932 black edition, is there any need to throw more fans on then it comes with...? (aside from push/pull on my h50)


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can never have too many fans... Just ask wermad and his MM case lol. Just make sure that if you do add fans that you keep the intake/Exhaust ratio kinda close so that you have efficient cooling. I am a firm believer that the more the merrier when it comes to fans (well of course you want good quality fans too though)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *asuindasun*


Hey guys im in the market for the HAF 932 black edition, is there any need to throw more fans on then it comes with...? (aside from push/pull on my h50)


----------



## blue-cat

just dont buy a scythe kaze fan controller. looks terrible, 3.5inch not 5.5.

and 2 of the headers have already blown.


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You can never have too many fans... Just ask wermad and his MM case lol. Just make sure that if you do add fans that you keep the intake/Exhaust ratio kinda close so that you have efficient cooling. I am a firm believer that the more the merrier when it comes to fans (well of course you want good quality fans too though)


The case only supports 140mm additionals too right? I have a bunch of 120mm but not 140s right now... =s


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can have a 230mm fan on top, 3 X 120mm fans on top or 1 X 120mm and 1 X 230mm fan on top. Then you have the 230mm front fan and the 140mm rear fan. So there aren't as many options as with some other HAF cases (the regular HAF 932 or the HAF X) but you still have some sort of options.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *asuindasun*


The case only supports 140mm additionals too right? I have a bunch of 120mm but not 140s right now... =s


----------



## SG Designs

Hi All
I need a little bit of advice here. I currently have a problem with my HAF 922. My PSU cords aren't long enough to reach the places to power the mobo (mobo is a micro atx)
So i'm going to buy a new PSU. I have found one i like, thats affordable. Now the question comes. Are the cords long enough to be able to power the motherboard?

This is the PSU i'm thinking about: http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6641

Thanks in advance
_SG Designs_


----------



## kcuestag

Just organized a bit better my case:





Do you guys like it?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SG Designs*


Hi All
I need a little bit of advice here. I currently have a problem with my HAF 922. My PSU cords aren't long enough to reach the places to power the mobo (mobo is a micro atx)
So i'm going to buy a new PSU. I have found one i like, thats affordable. Now the question comes. Are the cords long enough to be able to power the motherboard?

This is the PSU i'm thinking about: http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6641

Thanks in advance
_SG Designs_


 Not sure what PSU you have but here is an option.

Cable extenders


----------



## SG Designs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Not sure what PSU you have but here is an option.

Cable extenders


Yeah, i know about those extenders actually, but i need the new PSU anyway.
Current PSU i'm using is a very bad 400w Novatech lol which really suck

Thanks anyway


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You can have a 230mm fan on top, 3 X 120mm fans on top or 1 X 120mm and 1 X 230mm fan on top. Then you have the 230mm front fan and the 140mm rear fan. So there aren't as many options as with some other HAF cases (the regular HAF 932 or the HAF X) but you still have some sort of options.


still better airflow than a 900 though right? actually, doesnt even have to be better... mine cools just fine but isn't big enough lol.


----------



## markag

Hey guys. I would like to share with you my latest buld. I am upgrading to a HAF X case and going with watercooling for my i7 930 rig. I got the WC loop put together last night, and will get everything else finished up when I get back in town after the weekend.

Here's a link to my build log: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...cooling-3.html

And a couple of pics I took while building:
















Leak Testing









There are a few more pics on my build log. I'll be posting more when as I continue to finish the build.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Very nice man... ok so I'm gonna PM you my address and you just go ahead and box up your HAF X (w/ water cooling parts in it) and ship it to me ok buddy... Lol it looks nice man. Do any mods you have planned for the near future while you have the stuff out of your case man. It's like its always easier to work on a cars engine while its out of the car (same basic principle)...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markag* 
Hey guys. I would like to share with you my latest buld. I am upgrading to a HAF X case and going with watercooling for my i7 930 rig. I got the WC loop put together last night, and will get everything else finished up when I get back in town after the weekend.

Here's a link to my build log: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...cooling-3.html

There are a few more pics on my build log. I'll be posting more when as I continue to finish the build.


----------



## markag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Very nice man... ok so I'm gonna PM you my address and you just go ahead and box up your HAF X (w/ water cooling parts in it) and ship it to me ok buddy... Lol it looks nice man. Do any mods you have planned for the near future while you have the stuff out of your case man. It's like its always easier to work on a cars engine while its out of the car (same basic principle)...

Thanks! I think I'll go ahead and keep it though









I don't have any planned mods at this point. There are a couple of little things that I plan on changing when I drain the loop next time. I want to switch from the plastic swiftech barbs on the res to something that will match the other barbs I'm using. Also, I need to get some 3M double sided tape and mount my reservoir with that instead of my current velco/zip tie temporary mounting.

I'm ready to be done spending money for a while though. I've got bills to pay now and I think my wife would kill me if I bought more computer parts


----------



## lawrencendlw

I bought a 24 pack of the 3M square double sided pads for like $2 or $3. I think I bought them either at Target or Walmart. Hope this helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markag* 
Thanks! I think I'll go ahead and keep it though









I don't have any planned mods at this point. There are a couple of little things that I plan on changing when I drain the loop next time. I want to switch from the plastic swiftech barbs on the res to something that will match the other barbs I'm using. Also, I need to get some 3M double sided tape and mount my reservoir with that instead of my current velco/zip tie temporary mounting.

I'm ready to be done spending money for a while though. I've got bills to pay now and I think my wife would kill me if I bought more computer parts


----------



## David J.

When the 912 is released, will they be included?

I'm going 912 for my next build.


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys have any of you found a simple way to reduce the light on the front power blue LED on the HAF 932? cus its so bright! i tried a sharpie but it would actually color it instead the ink will get pushed to the sides, i tried my sisters nail polish and same thing


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^@folk-it-up... The best way to solve the issue is to replace the LEDs' with some Low-Intensity LEDs' Mate.
















The LEDs' are ~$3 at any Radio Shack with an electronics parts section. I was only able to get Red, but since I was doing Red LEDs' anyway, it was all good.^^^

@SG Designs... Get a Corsair HX650. Then there won't be any question about not being able to reach.

Compare Products CM eXtreme v. Corsair HX650

It costs more (double) but it's worth it. And if all you're doing is some light Overclocking and Gaming, it should fit every need you have for a good long time.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SG Designs*


Yeah, i know about those extenders actually, but i need the new PSU anyway.
Current PSU i'm using is a very bad 400w Novatech lol which really suck

Thanks anyway


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm gonna get some high intensity ones for mine so my wife has something else to B!tch about for my computer. I want to be able to make shadow puppets in the kitchen (about 500ft away from my computer) with the light from the LED's =D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^@folk-it-up... The best way to solve the issue is to replace the LEDs' with some Low-Intensity LEDs' Mate.

The LEDs' are ~$3 at any Radio Shack with an electronics parts section. I was only able to get Red, but since I was doing Red LEDs' anyway, it was all good.^^^
~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

lol I can do that standing in front of my Bro's system already.









Mine sits across the room from me so I had to change it or let it bug the [email protected] out of me when I watch movies online.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Kyushu

Anyone know if newer haf xs have a bigger CPU cut out hole?
I was thinking about getting this case with the evgaX58 4x sli classified board.

Also do u guys know if I can mount a corsair h50 in push/pull or h70 in to top right roof fan slot some how?

Thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

Man Ceadder now why can I picture you standing in front of your brothers PC making wittle bunny wabbits on the wall with your hands?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


lol I can do that standing in front of my Bro's system already.









Mine sits across the room from me so I had to change it or let it bug the [email protected] out of me when I watch movies online.







lol

~Ceadder











Well I have a HAF X and A Asus P6X58D Premium and I have plenty of room to install and remove my Cooler Master V10 Hybrid (which is a huge cooler with a huge back plate to brace this nearly 3 lb beast). There is a ton of room to spare with it. I have seen a ton of pics and video's from other people with different cases that they had a hard time because of the CPU cutout but I can't see a single board (well except for dual GPU motherboards that is) having a problem with accessing the back of the motherboard (CPU area). I can take measurments if it will put your mind at ease. Just post on this thread, Don't PM me so that future people will have a reference here too, and let me know what measurements you want me to take and I will go grab my 50 foot tape measure out of the bathroom (that's right ladies I had it in the bathroom ;D) and take some for you and anyone else wondering...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Anyone know if newer haf xs have a bigger CPU cut out hole?
I was thinking about getting this case with the evgaX58 4x sli classified board.

Also do u guys know if I can mount a corsair h50 in push/pull or h70 in to top right roof fan slot some how?

Thanks


----------



## Kyushu

I don't know the measurements of the CPU cut out needed for the evga x58 4x sli classified motherboard, but if anyone else does that would be awesome. I couldn't find the measurements online.

Is there a way to install a 120mm fan to the top right roof fan slots? If so, I might be able to put the h70 there...


----------



## lawrencendlw

for the HAF X you would either need to buy an adapter or make one because you can only put 200mm fans up there and a Rad I believe but you know what I really didn't mess with it. The fans go on the outside of the case but then are covered by a plastic shroud which actually makes the case look taller than it really is. To answer your question about the CPU cutout, it really is a quite large cutout so I really don't think that you will run into any problems at all with it. Besides for the most part, Mobo companies have the CPU in the exact same spot (give or take a few mm's)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


I don't know the measurements of the CPU cut out needed for the evga x58 4x sli classified motherboard, but if anyone else does that would be awesome. I couldn't find the measurements online.

Is there a way to install a 120mm fan to the top right roof fan slots? If so, I might be able to put the h70 there...


----------



## Kyushu

Look up "cooler master haf x 942 case review by sirjamesdtech" and u will see what I'm refering to about the CPU cut out.

Just want to know if they fixed it.


----------



## kcuestag

I need your help guys.

I saw Cooler Master USA selling a window side panel for HAF 932, do you know where to buy this in Europe? I can't find it at the european website of CM









I really want that side panel >.<


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I need your help guys.

I saw Cooler Master USA selling a window side panel for HAF 932, do you know where to buy this in Europe? I can't find it at the european website of CM









I really want that side panel >.<


http://coolermaster.nl


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


http://coolermaster.nl


It's not on the Netherlands website either


----------



## Freaxy

Here's one on the US site: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Here's one on the US site: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557


Yeah I know, the problem is they probably don't ship to Germany, and even if they do, I'd cost 3 times the price of the panel....

I want it to buy it from somewhere in Europe :/


----------



## Freaxy

Ah sorry didn't read the post well.
I don't think it's available in Europe.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Ah sorry didn't read the post well.
I don't think it's available in Europe.

Damn that sucks, it's been on the US for a couple of months, bring it to Europe


----------



## Deep Water Horizon

Images of my HAF 932 AMD Edition in the dark after water cooling was installed...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deep Water Horizon* 
Images of my HAF 932 AMD Edition in the dark after water cooling was installed...

looks like a nuclear reactor









Are you still using that x4 Phenom II badge in front of your case when you have a 1090T?

Wonder if Cooler Master would send out any X6 badges if requested?


----------



## lawrencendlw

That looks really good man. Good job on it. I am thinking of going with a green theme too since it damm near takes a nuclear reactor to power this thing (well after I 3 way SLI the GTX 480's that is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deep Water Horizon* 
Images of my HAF 932 AMD Edition in the dark after water cooling was installed...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I have a question regarding my 922....the thing has no dust filters for the PSU or intake fans on the bottom....

can you buy dust filters that screw into 120/140mm case fans or just rest on the mounts, then screw the fans in over them....I'd like to use it for a bottom intake fan and my PSU mainly....its gettin dusty.

yeah, compressed air is fine, but I'm only at this system once every month or less often than that...


----------



## Ceadderman

Get the DEMCiFlex kit for your 922. If it intakes for the PSU through the bottom you're covered I think. It's spendy but the filters grab all the dust and are washable since there are no metal parts on them and you can dry them in the dish drainer, and mount them back to the cabinet. They are external filters however. The only one that is not is the front filter so you have to pull the front facia off I imagine to get at it, but small price to pay to keep dust at bay.









As far as I know they only come in black, so if you have a Black painted HAF they blend in pretty decently.









~Ceadder


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

seriously genius product...i'll be ordering a 120 for the psu and a 140 once i get a bottom mounted intake fan...

i opted to go with this since its cheaper


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah you may not like that filter by itself since your PSU is unprotected.









For the 120 intake though it's tough to beat.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

And besides you can just buy some of that Krylon Fusion paint for plastics (but it works for metals, wood , ect...) I used it to paint the front grills on my HAF X and it looks really good. Just make sure that if you want a nice shine on it to paint it during the day and let it sit in the sun to "Bake" so that the UV (and temp) from the sun will cure the paint faster. It really is worth the $5 or $6 a can for it and a can will paint all of the filters. (I don't know if the paint will interfere with the filters ability to catch the dust so you might want to look into that. I am just gonna buy some screen material from home depot and making my own filters out of like 6 or 7 pieces of it together.) Good luck any way you choose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Get the DEMCiFlex kit for your 922. If it intakes for the PSU through the bottom you're covered I think. It's spendy but the filters grab all the dust and are washable since there are no metal parts on them and you can dry them in the dish drainer, and mount them back to the cabinet. They are external filters however. The only one that is not is the front filter so you have to pull the front facia off I imagine to get at it, but small price to pay to keep dust at bay.









As far as I know they only come in black, so if you have a Black painted HAF they blend in pretty decently.









~Ceadder


----------



## steven937595

just thought i'd share my thoughts on the HAF-X coming from a 932 user

large photos in attachments. The 932 side panel fits perfectly and helps out the GPU temps from my experience. I tried it with a red 230mm fan, but it looked pretty poor so i swapped back and my fan is now nearly stripped







at least i have another and bolts







also the gpu-duct fit's perfectly with CM 230mm's
also used the very similar, but 2-piece painted steel 2.5" adapter that came with the storm scout.

Cable management is pretty great in this case. it doesn't appear 10/10 with the flash though









I sorta miss having the 932's bold function>fashion with practically %50 of the case just ventilation. can't wait to get some red cold cathodes, and later tri-fire+360rad WC loop for the CPU if i can contain it in the upper half of the case


----------



## doat

Are you hopped up on caffeine because that is a lot of coke cans lol. Oh man i want some coke now.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
just thought i'd share my thoughts on the HAF-X coming from a 932 user

large photos in attachments. The 932 side panel fits perfectly and helps out the GPU temps from my experience. I tried it with a red 230mm fan, but it looked pretty poor so i swapped back and my fan is now nearly stripped







at least i have another and bolts







also the gpu-duct fit's perfectly with CM 230mm's
also used the very similar, but 2-piece painted steel 2.5" adapter that came with the storm scout.

Cable management is pretty great in this case. it doesn't appear 10/10 with the flash though









I sorta miss having the 932's bold function>fashion with practically %50 of the case just ventilation. can't wait to get some red cold cathodes, and later tri-fire+360rad WC loop for the CPU if i can contain it in the upper half of the case

Dude, Honestly, I dont know that 932's side door can fit on HAF X.. but thats cool!


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Dude, Honestly, I dont know that 932's side door can fit on HAF X.. but thats cool!

Yup, and CM even lists it on their site:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557


----------



## Bluemustang

I would like to be added to the group please.

Looks a little messy but it's just around the edges. Not really having much affect on airflow as you can see from all the cable management on the back.


----------



## kcuestag

I hate Cooler Master







Always giving US people everything first









Anyone knows when the window side panel for the HAF 932 will be available in Europe?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I hate Cooler Master Always giving US people everything first

Anyone knows when the window side panel for the HAF 932 will be available in Europe?


Drop them an email at the .nl shop. There were some parts that I wanted to buy that were not listed on there site so I dropped them a mail to find out why. Turns out that not everything is listed on the site even more so if there isnt a high demand for a certain product.

They even posted my requested parts free of charge


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Drop them an email at the .nl shop. There were some parts that I wanted to buy that were not listed on there site so I dropped them a mail to find out why. Turns out that not everything is listed on the site even more so if there isnt a high demand for a certain product.

They even posted my requested parts free of charge










I've emailed them couple of times with no answer, what email did you use?


----------



## MIH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


hey guys have any of you found a simple way to reduce the light on the front power blue LED on the HAF 932? cus its so bright! i tried a sharpie but it would actually color it instead the ink will get pushed to the sides, i tried my sisters nail polish and same thing


I realize that this was posted a little while ago, but though I would add an answer.

If you are happy with the color, but want them dimmer, the easiest way would be to solder a resistor into the cable, either the + or - lead would be fine. Otherwise there is a guide link on the first page that shows you how to replace the LEDs.

Or you could do what I did, and make your own switch panel with illuminated anti-vandals and use the illuminated rings instead of the CM LEDs. A little bit drastic and not for everyone though


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I've emailed them couple of times with no answer, what email did you use?


I used the request product link on there site


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


I used the request product link on there site


Where's that link? I don't see it


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Where's that link? I don't see it










Here you go

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/contact_us.php

The link is next to the what's new and review links on the right hand side of the website


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Here you go

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/contact_us.php

The link is next to the what's new and review links on the right hand side of the website


Thank you, sent them a message.

How long should I expect to get an answer?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Thank you, sent them a message.

How long should I expect to get an answer?


I'd give it a couple of days. If you dont hear anything drop me a PM and ill get the email for the guy that replied to me from my work email for you


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


I'd give it a couple of days. If you dont hear anything drop me a PM and ill get the email for the guy that replied to me from my work email for you










Thank you again, I really appreciate it


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thank you again, I really appreciate it










No probs


----------



## GAMERIG

here is my Massive RIG! I feel more love with full tower then mid-tower..


----------



## Freaxy

I got a question about the HAF-X led switch.
Is there any guide or does anyone here know if it's possible to mod 3 additional CM Megaflow led fans (only the leds) to the switch?
And how to separate the led wires of the Megaflow from the fan power wires?
I don't have the fans yet, but I want to know if this is possible first.
Thinking of replacing the top and side fan with led fans and adding another top 200mm megaflow.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Are you talking about the 200mm fans or the 230mm ones like the one that comes on the front of the HAF X? Anything is possible in the world of computer modding. The 200mm megaflow fans are clear so you can actually see which wires are going where and use those 2 wires and connect them to the wire going to the switch for the HAF X.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
I got a question about the HAF-X led switch.
Is there any guide or does anyone here know if it's possible to mod 3 additional CM Megaflow led fans (only the leds) to the switch?
And how to separate the led wires of the Megaflow from the fan power wires?
I don't have the fans yet, but I want to know if this is possible first.
Thinking of replacing the top and side fan with led fans and adding another top 200mm megaflow.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Are you talking about the 200mm fans or the 230mm ones like the one that comes on the front of the HAF X? Anything is possible in the world of computer modding. The 200mm megaflow fans are clear so you can actually see which wires are going where and use those 2 wires and connect them to the wire going to the switch for the HAF X.

I'm talking about replacing the 2x200mm (side and top) and adding 1x200mm (top). Keeping the 230 in front and just figure out how to install a led switch on the 200mm fans and attaching them all on the led switch that currently only controls the front 230mm.

Edit:
Also would the amperage on the led switch be enough for all the leds on 4 fans?


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I pulled the back cover off of my case today to pop the top off so that I can paint the 2 grills covering the top 2 X 200mm fans. Well when I pulled the back (the panel behind my motherboard) off I saw that the 4 pin molex connector for my TEC of my Cooler Master V10 Hybrid was all burnt up. I pulled the pins out and wrapped the wires in electrical tape (temporary until I get some heat shrink) and then put them back into the connector and connected it to a separate connector but on the same cable from the PSU. Surprising enough though, now my load temps for 4.05 GHz OC are in the 50's but every once in a while go up in to the low 60's for a sec but then bump back down to the 50's again. Do you guys think that I am safe with just wrapping the exposed wires with electrical tape for the time being and what do you think caused it in the first place?

Edit: Here is a picture of the burnt up Molex connector so that you can see what I am talking about. Anyone have any ideas as to why it might have done this and if you think there is any long term problems that might result from this?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think that your best bet would be to make a front panel like MIH did. Here's a link to his build Log http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7467168 he has replaced his power and reset buttons and added 3 more to control the LED's I believe. If anyone know's how to do what you are looking to do I'd say it would be him. Try looking at his build log and maybe PM'n him if you have any other questions on how to do this. (here is a link to the whole build log instead of just the post about the switch panel: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...as-no-haf.html)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
I'm talking about replacing the 2x200mm (side and top) and adding 1x200mm (top). Keeping the 230 in front and just figure out how to install a led switch on the 200mm fans and attaching them all on the led switch that currently only controls the front 230mm.

Edit:
Also would the amperage on the led switch be enough for all the leds on 4 fans?


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I think that your best bet would be to make a front panel like MIH did. Here's a link to his build Log http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post7467168 he has replaced his power and reset buttons and added 3 more to control the LED's I believe. If anyone know's how to do what you are looking to do I'd say it would be him. Try looking at his build log and maybe PM'n him if you have any other questions on how to do this. (here is a link to the whole build log instead of just the post about the switch panel: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...as-no-haf.html)

Nice, thanks for pointing me in the direction








+rep


----------



## Freaxy

Ah I just found some guides how to add a switch to led fans. Next is to run all the cables to the switch up on the front panel








Gonna order some fans now


----------



## lawrencendlw

Good for you man. Glad I could help. I hope it turns out well for you. Let us know how it goes and take pictures through the whole process and post them so that other people with the same question might benefit from it too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Ah I just found some guides how to add a switch to led fans. Next is to run all the cables to the switch up on the front panel








Gonna order some fans now


----------



## Nooooob

So are you guys going to expand this club to HAF 912 members?


----------



## Sean W.

if its a HAF series case this is the club for it... so yes


----------



## kupabey1

Does the 3,5" card reader installed in HAF-X?


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I finished my "little project" for the weekend and it turned out so well that I wanted to share it with you all. Please let me know what you think (both good and bad)

Edit: Sorry for the bad lighting lol. I'll try and take some tomorrow with some daylight coming in through the windows (no promises though because I do live in Washington state after all and there is no guarantee that there will be sun any day)


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So I finished my "little project" for the weekend and it turned out so well that I wanted to share it with you all. Please let me know what you think (both good and bad)

Edit: Sorry for the bad lighting lol. I'll try and take some tomorrow with some daylight coming in through the windows (no promises though because I do live in Washington state after all and there is no guarantee that there will be sun any day)


euwwww your gonna make me BARF!!!!!

hehehe Just kidding I like it


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Good for you man. Glad I could help. I hope it turns out well for you. Let us know how it goes and take pictures through the whole process and post them so that other people with the same question might benefit from it too.

Hmm, just took out the front 230mm. Looking at the circuit board, the switch is connected on the + side which has the resistors in between. Really need to check the 200mm fans I'm getting to see if there is some option to do the same. Else I need to hook up the switch to the ground side and I need to change the front 230mm too. Getting the fans either tomorrow or the day after.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So I finished my "little project" for the weekend and it turned out so well that I wanted to share it with you all. Please let me know what you think (both good and bad)

Edit: Sorry for the bad lighting lol. I'll try and take some tomorrow with some daylight coming in through the windows (no promises though because I do live in Washington state after all and there is no guarantee that there will be sun any day)

Looking good with the red


----------



## folk-it-up

yeah i think the haf 912 should be in


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So I finished my "little project" for the weekend and it turned out so well that I wanted to share it with you all. Please let me know what you think (both good and bad)

Edit: Sorry for the bad lighting lol. I'll try and take some tomorrow with some daylight coming in through the windows (no promises though because I do live in Washington state after all and there is no guarantee that there will be sun any day)

nice


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So I finished my "little project" for the weekend and it turned out so well that I wanted to share it with you all. Please let me know what you think (both good and bad)

Edit: Sorry for the bad lighting lol. I'll try and take some tomorrow with some daylight coming in through the windows (no promises though because I do live in Washington state after all and there is no guarantee that there will be sun any day)

looking good man


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
hi guys i have all my components im ready to build my i7/haf x build again.. but im worried about the haf x issue (burning a motherboard).. it happen to me 3 weeks ago .. dont know what the exact issue then so i return all my components and decided to buy them again.. my question is does anyone here ever had that problem..

im worried havent open the box (my new haf x) i got in microcenter. and when i got that at microcenter theres lots of them but after 2 days for some reason. when i check microcenter. they said they dont carry it aymore kinda weird for them to sell lots of case in 1-2days.. maybe they recall the case or something but anyway if anyone had that problem pls let me know before i end up messin up my expensive components specially the motherboard....

what kind of recall HAF X has???


----------



## Eggy88

Does anyone know if the backplane on the HAF X (HotSwap) is Sata 3 compatible? So that i get full speed out of Sata 3 hdds and not Sata 2 speeds (know that all Sata it will work, but will it give me full performance of Sata 3)?

Thnx


----------



## lawrencendlw

I ran my SSD (SATA III) in my hot swap for a while and I had it in the SATA III ports and I got the same speeds that I get now so I'm gonna go on a limb and say yes (my speeds are well over 400 MB/s read )

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eggy88* 
Does anyone know if the backplane on the HAF X (HotSwap) is Sata 3 compatible? So that i get full speed out of Sata 3 hdds and not Sata 2 speeds (know that all Sata it will work, but will it give me full performance of Sata 3)?

Thnx


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I ran my SSD (SATA III) in my hot swap for a while and I had it in the SATA III ports and I got the same speeds that I get now so I'm gonna go on a limb and say yes (my speeds are well over 400 MB/s read )

Ok, Thnx m8.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thanks man I know it's only a little paint and it's not a ton of work but I spent a ton of time trying to make it look perfect and I think I did a good job. I didn't use any super high quality paint or anything, In fact I just used some Krylon Fusion paint (Red of course) but it ended up looking really good.

It's funny cause I just moved from Ventura county (First I was at Port Hueneme Naval base and then moved to Point Mugu Naval Air Station before moving up here to Bremerton, WA)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trademark* 
looking good man


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Thanks man I know it's only a little paint and it's not a ton of work but I spent a ton of time trying to make it look perfect and I think I did a good job. I didn't use any super high quality paint or anything, In fact I just used some Krylon Fusion paint (Red of course) but it ended up looking really good.

It's funny cause I just moved from Ventura county (First I was at Port Hueneme Naval base and then moved to Point Mugu Naval Air Station before moving up here to Bremerton, WA)


oh cool so ur from the us navy service?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I was in the navy from 2000-2004 but got out. My wife is still in the Navy now. She's currently stationed on the U.S.S. John C. Stennis (CVN-74) (a Nuclear Aircraft Carrier) which is the ship that I was on from 2000-2004.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


oh cool so ur from the us navy service?


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I was in the navy from 2000-2004 but got out. My wife is still in the Navy now. She's currently stationed on the U.S.S. John C. Stennis (CVN-74) (a Nuclear Aircraft Carrier) which is the ship that I was on from 2000-2004.

thats cool man.
too bad ur not in ventura anymore was gonna ask u to help complete my build. im kinda worried i just found out the haf x has issue tendency to burn/fry a motherboard....


----------



## NameUnknown

Okay so here's a good one for you all. does anyone know the size of the motherboard tray in the HAF932? Need to be able to utilize atleast one of the PSU locations. 
ALSO
Does anyone know the dimensions of the free and clear area inside the case?


----------



## hesho

oh wow, had no idea there was a club of this. Let me in ^^

Owner of a haf 932.

Also, does anyone have any issues with noise? I'm trying to figure out a way to lower the noise coming from the case. I'm thinking of getting a fan controller but i have no idea which one. I currently have 9 fans (yes i know i know 3x 230, 140, 4x120 and an 80).

edit: sorry if it was mentioned in the thread but it is going to take me awhile to catch up with all the reading.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


Okay so here's a good one for you all. does anyone know the size of the motherboard tray in the HAF932? Need to be able to utilize atleast one of the PSU locations. 
ALSO
Does anyone know the dimensions of the free and clear area inside the case?


here u go man
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2810


----------



## lawrencendlw

I too happen to be in the market for a fan controller but not for the same reasons. I really do not care about the noise from the case and in fact want my fans to 24/7 run at 100% to potentially prolong the life of my components (but shorten the life of my fans =D). There are some pretty good ones out there and some pretty bad ones that just look nice. Don't buy a fan controller just because it would look cool in your case lol. What do you want out of the controller? The highest that I have seen is a 6 channel but that doesn't mean that there aren't some with 10 or 12 channels or that you just have to use one fan per channel. If the controller has enough wattage for each channel then you can connect more than one fan per channel. If your want it to monitor temps and adjust fan speeds accordingly then there are some pretty nice ones for that too. There is a Lamptron FC-6 that only has 4 channels but it has 20 watts per channel so you can easily hook up 2 fans to each channel and be fine. It also takes temp readings from 4 different locations. Check it out here http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27886 and let me know what you think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


oh wow, had no idea there was a club of this. Let me in ^^

Owner of a haf 932.

Also, does anyone have any issues with noise? I'm trying to figure out a way to lower the noise coming from the case. I'm thinking of getting a fan controller but i have no idea which one. I currently have 9 fans (yes i know i know 3x 230, 140, 4x120 and an 80).

edit: sorry if it was mentioned in the thread but it is going to take me awhile to catch up with all the reading.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I too happen to be in the market for a fan controller but not for the same reasons. I really do not care about the noise from the case and in fact want my fans to 24/7 run at 100% to potentially prolong the life of my components (but shorten the life of my fans =D). There are some pretty good ones out there and some pretty bad ones that just look nice. Don't buy a fan controller just because it would look cool in your case lol. What do you want out of the controller? The highest that I have seen is a 6 channel but that doesn't mean that there aren't some with 10 or 12 channels or that you just have to use one fan per channel. If the controller has enough wattage for each channel then you can connect more than one fan per channel. If your want it to monitor temps and adjust fan speeds accordingly then there are some pretty nice ones for that too. There is a Lamptron FC-6 that only has 4 channels but it has 20 watts per channel so you can easily hook up 2 fans to each channel and be fine. It also takes temp readings from 4 different locations. Check it out here http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27886 and let me know what you think.


i love it man i might order the same fan controller man.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah i am thinking about getting 2 of them and running all my fans on single channels.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


i love it man i might order the same fan controller man.


----------



## techjesse

I use Sunbeam RHK-EX-BA Rheobus-Extreme Fan Controller Panel, 30 Watt each channel look at it here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811995016


----------



## hesho

that's the thing, i don't get why some controllers are so cheap while others are not. It doesn't help that review are rather rare and all over the place too. I don't really want to break the bank either. Hoping to spend less then 50 with tax and shipping.

also, should i mention, 2 of the 3 fans i want to connect to this are molex ONLY. Do these controllers have an adapter for that?


----------



## lawrencendlw

It all depends on what you want. There are controllers that also monitor temps and automate fan speeds based on them. Then there are ones that monitor and control fan speeds and also temps but has no automation. Then there is the ones that only adjust fan speed (which has 2 types, With or without a LCD display). So if you don't care about temps and/or automation then you can just get a Rheobus and call it a day. I however happen to be in the market for one that monitors both fan speeds and temps (but doesn't necessarily need to adjust automatically) So I think that the Lamptron FC-6 is perfect for me. Just remember, you get what you pay for. So if you buy a $10-$20 fan controller then you are gonna get $10-$20 worth of it (But just because a fan controller is more expensive doesn't mean it's better). There are also some out there that are really flashy like the NZXT's and the Aerocool's (some people like them and swear by them but that is a very small number of people) which really just look really nice but don't do what they are designed to very well which is controlling fans and monitoring temps so I would say to stray away from them if you can. Make up your own mind though in the end because you are the one that has to have it in your computer and use it.

As for the Molex only part, most if not all of them do not have the molex plug ins but you can get an adapter to connect it to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
that's the thing, i don't get why some controllers are so cheap while others are not. It doesn't help that review are rather rare and all over the place too. I don't really want to break the bank either. Hoping to spend less then 50 with tax and shipping.

also, should i mention, 2 of the 3 fans i want to connect to this are molex ONLY. Do these controllers have an adapter for that?


----------



## Kyushu

Can you install the corsair h70 in the top right roof 120mm fan slot?
Is that a good idea? I'm thinking mounting it in the top left one takes away the fan that keeps the motherboard cooler by exhausting that hot air asap. While the top right roof 120mm slot is less inlmportant fir cooling the motherboard.

Also what's the best dust filters that I can use for the intake fans for this case besides pantyhose.. Lol.

Does the CPU cut out fit the evga classified x58 e760 motherboard fan bracket? As I said, I want to use an h70.

Thanks guys.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm not sure about the H70 but I don't think that it should be a problem, Your talking about the HAF 932 or HAF X? As for the filters there are DEMCiFlex kit's for all of the HAF cases (I believe but not sure about the 912) just go to http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ex+kit+for+HAF for the filter kits. As for the motherboard, I have a Asus P6X58D Premium and I have plenty of clearance on all sides so your should fit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Can you install the corsair h70 in the top right roof 120mm fan slot?
Is that a good idea? I'm thinking mounting it in the top left one takes away the fan that keeps the motherboard cooler by exhausting that hot air asap. While the top right roof 120mm slot is less inlmportant fir cooling the motherboard.

Also what's the best dust filters that I can use for the intake fans for this case besides pantyhose.. Lol.

Does the CPU cut out fit the evga classified x58 e760 motherboard fan bracket? As I said, I want to use an h70.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kyushu

I was talking about the haf 932. There is a YouTube video by sirjamesdatech showing how the evga x58 4x sli classified motherboards CPU cut out doesn't fit with the haf x. That's why I'm worried about the evga x58 3x sli classified board fitting with the haf 932's CPU cut out hole.

Thanks for the dust filter kit link.

If anyone else knows for sure that the CPU cut out hole is big enough and or has the evga x58 e760 board with the haf 932 case please let me know.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, I decided I will paint my HAF 932's interior to black, and some stuff into RED like the drive bay buttons..

Do I need any special paint for it?

Also, is it easy to dismantle the HAF 932?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I just used Krylon Fusion paint to paint the metal grate parts of my 5.25" bay covers and front bottom cover and 2 top 200mm fan covers with and it turned out great (red of course). The paint is specially made for plastics so it should work great for the drive bay buttons. As for the inside of the case, you can go with a higher "Automotive grade" paint. I'd suggest roughing up the surface a little and maybe a coat of primer first to make sure that it sticks well and lasts a long time. Are you planning on putting a clear coat as well? I believe that you can find ones that aren't as glossy if you know what I mean. That way it doesn't have that car paint look. I'd suggest heading over to the Case mods section and ask around over there because those guys are great and very knowledgeable. Or you can just ask Repo_man as he is the Case mods moderator and the Capt'n of me pirate folding crew =D...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Guys, I decided I will paint my HAF 932's interior to black, and some stuff into RED like the drive bay buttons..

Do I need any special paint for it?

Also, is it easy to dismantle the HAF 932?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I just used Krylon Fusion paint to paint the metal grate parts of my 5.25" bay covers and front bottom cover and 2 top 200mm fan covers with and it turned out great (red of course). The paint is specially made for plastics so it should work great for the drive bay buttons. As for the inside of the case, you can go with a higher "Automotive grade" paint. I'd suggest roughing up the surface a little and maybe a coat of primer first to make sure that it sticks well and lasts a long time. Are you planning on putting a clear coat as well? I believe that you can find ones that aren't as glossy if you know what I mean. That way it doesn't have that car paint look. I'd suggest heading over to the Case mods section and ask around over there because those guys are great and very knowledgeable. Or you can just ask Repo_man as he is the Case mods moderator and the Capt'n of me pirate folding crew =D...

Thank you m8


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Guys, I decided I will paint my HAF 932's interior to black, and some stuff into RED like the drive bay buttons..

Do I need any special paint for it?

Also, is it easy to dismantle the HAF 932?

*Ceadderman* has a guide on page one, *linky.* The case is riveted together, so you need to drill out the rivets and, obviously, rivet it back together again.


----------



## SG Designs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
@SG Designs... Get a Corsair HX650. Then there won't be any question about not being able to reach.

Compare Products CM eXtreme v. Corsair HX650

It costs more (double) but it's worth it. And if all you're doing is some light Overclocking and Gaming, it should fit every need you have for a good long time.









~Ceadder









While that PSU looks really good, it's a bit over my budget at the moment :/ I would like to stick at the lower price range, around the same the coolermaster i posted a link to, costs.

Here's the original post again, since i haven't found out yet lol:

Quote:

Hi All
I need a little bit of advice here. I currently have a problem with my HAF 922. My PSU cords aren't long enough to reach the places to power the mobo (mobo is a micro atx)
So i'm going to buy a new PSU. I have found one i like, thats affordable. Now the question comes. Are the cords long enough to be able to power the motherboard?

This is the PSU i'm thinking about: http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6641

TIA
SG Designs


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
I was talking about the haf 932. There is a YouTube video by sirjamesdatech showing how the evga x58 4x sli classified motherboards CPU cut out doesn't fit with the haf x. That's why I'm worried about the evga x58 3x sli classified board fitting with the haf 932's CPU cut out hole.

Thanks for the dust filter kit link.

If anyone else knows for sure that the CPU cut out hole is big enough and or has the evga x58 e760 board with the haf 932 case please let me know.

hi man
even the asus rampage III extreme is the same way it doesnt fit perfectly on the cpu cut hole. of haf x.


----------



## Kyushu

Hey bud. Is the same on the 932 case aswell?
Is there anyway to get those dustfilters kits for the haf 932 in USA?


----------



## NameUnknown

I used nylon stockings for filters. Works pretty well to be honest. Just slide the fan inside. place tape on both sides there the scre whole goes, and then slice it with a knife, shouldnt run much if at all. Then screw it back on. Otherwise, just by some mesh filters, I have some on the side panels of my case, they work wonders.


----------



## markag

Hey guys. I just wanted to update that I finished my water cooled HAF X build last night. It lowered my load temps by 20 degrees over my zalman air cooler! Also, the entire system is wisper quiet. I am very pleased with eveything.

The case was awesome to work with. Plenty of space and very easy cable management. It was definately worth the cost.

Here are a few of the finished pics!


----------



## Kyushu

Opps sorry about dust filters from USA question I went to the wrong site on my own. The link was correct (company is in Florida).

Yeah not a big fan of the nylon stockings. Not because it's ghetto, it's because I rather use something that's more convenient for me to clean when the filters get too dusty. I know my lazy ass will go a looong time between changing the stockings if it meant taking things apart, buying more stocking and then reinstalling them.

It's is worth the $60. It's expensive, but it's looks super easy to put on, take off and clean.

Btw, Can anyone get me a discount or discount code or free shipping or something for these filters from performance pcs ?


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
It all depends on what you want. There are controllers that also monitor temps and automate fan speeds based on them. Then there are ones that monitor and control fan speeds and also temps but has no automation. Then there is the ones that only adjust fan speed (which has 2 types, With or without a LCD display). So if you don't care about temps and/or automation then you can just get a Rheobus and call it a day. I however happen to be in the market for one that monitors both fan speeds and temps (but doesn't necessarily need to adjust automatically) So I think that the Lamptron FC-6 is perfect for me. Just remember, you get what you pay for. So if you buy a $10-$20 fan controller then you are gonna get $10-$20 worth of it (But just because a fan controller is more expensive doesn't mean it's better). There are also some out there that are really flashy like the NZXT's and the Aerocool's (some people like them and swear by them but that is a very small number of people) which really just look really nice but don't do what they are designed to very well which is controlling fans and monitoring temps so I would say to stray away from them if you can. Make up your own mind though in the end because you are the one that has to have it in your computer and use it.

ya, i figured as much. What i don't get is that some controllers seems like it has it all for like 20, so i don't get y it would be so cheap. I think i decided between 2 of them but i'm just waiting for a free shipping promo before i jump on it. (debating between a lamptron and a scythe). I'll look into a sunbeam Rheobus. It's not available at most canadian sites though.

Also, how bad does it look if i get a 3.5" controller in a 932 case? I'm trying to picture it.. and... well.. i can't lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you are talking about the Lamptron FC-6 and the Scythe Kaze pro then those are both pretty decent Fan controllers and you really cant go wrong with them.

Edit: As for the 3.5" dive bay devices, I don't think that they would look good at all. It would look kind of dainty in there with the case being so large lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
ya, i figured as much. What i don't get is that some controllers seems like it has it all for like 20, so i don't get y it would be so cheap. I think i decided between 2 of them but i'm just waiting for a free shipping promo before i jump on it. (debating between a lamptron and a scythe). I'll look into a sunbeam Rheobus. It's not available at most canadian sites though.

Also, how bad does it look if i get a 3.5" controller in a 932 case? I'm trying to picture it.. and... well.. i can't lol.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
If you are talking about the Lamptron FC-6 and the Scythe Kaze pro then those are both pretty decent Fan controllers and you really cant go wrong with them.

Edit: As for the 3.5" dive bay devices, I don't think that they would look good at all. It would look kind of dainty in there with the case being so large lol.

ya, i'm looking at the Scythe KM03 Kaze Master Pro or the Lamptron FC3. I haven't even seen the FC6 on the sites i buy some from.

I did see the Sunbeam Rheobus on Newegg for 16 bucks so i might get that instead. Also have an offer for an NZXT Sentry 2 used for 20 bucks which doesn't seem bad either.


----------



## FannBlade

Got my window panel today from CM!! Let the games begin!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

PLS post the link that shows what cooler does not fit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


I was talking about the haf 932. There is a YouTube video by sirjamesdatech showing how the evga x58 4x sli classified motherboards CPU cut out doesn't fit with the haf x. That's why I'm worried about the evga x58 3x sli classified board fitting with the haf 932's CPU cut out hole.

Thanks for the dust filter kit link.

If anyone else knows for sure that the CPU cut out hole is big enough and or has the evga x58 e760 board with the haf 932 case please let me know.


----------



## Kyushu

It's on the haf x and classified x4 sli board. Also a few people told me the asus p6x58d board doesn't fit with the CPU backlate cut out on the storm sniper case either.

This is why I'm wondering if the haf 932 CPU cut out is big enough for either the evga x58 classified x3 sli or the asus p6x58d boards.

Here is the link to the haf x video.

  
 You Tube


----------



## techjesse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
It's on the haf x and classified x4 sli board. Also a few people told me the asus p6x58d board doesn't fit with the CPU backlate cut out on the storm sniper case either.

This is why I'm wondering if the haf 932 CPU cut out is big enough for either the evga x58 classified x3 sli or the asus p6x58d boards.

Here is the link to the haf x video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvkl9...e_gdata_player

My P6X58D Fits just fine and with a small mod so does 3 Way SLI


----------



## Kyushu

What is the "small mod"? And does it fit with the corsair h70 bracket? Can u show me pics?
Thanks.


----------



## _REAPER_

There are no issues fitting any cooler on the market right now in the HAF X in that video he is talking about the back plate and how he cannot hot swap different coolers because the mobo cut out is not big enough. If your going to be only using one cpu cooler and not changing them every couple of days there are no issue fitting anything in the haf x.


----------



## _REAPER_

Nice set up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techjesse* 
My P6X58D Fits just fine and with a small mod so does 3 Way SLI


----------



## FannBlade

Watch for the build log on my HAF932. Rads, pump, etc. will be here today. I will probably paint it silver like the panel on the Sniper I just painted with some tangerine orange.

Here are some pics of the Sniper.


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
There are no issues fitting any cooler on the market right now in the HAF X in that video he is talking about the back plate and how he cannot hot swap different coolers because the mobo cut out is not big enough. If your going to be only using one cpu cooler and not changing them every couple of days there are no issue fitting anything in the haf x.

Yes that's what I'm asking. If the hot swap CPU cooler cut out on the haf 932 is big enough for the h70 on the evga x58 classified e760.

From what I have read at this forum and 2 others, people have to remove their CPU cooler atleast once or twice before they are happy.
Having to take out your cooler and reset it is very common. And that is what the cut out is there for. It saves u a lot of time when u want to reset your cooler or change your cooler. Just wanted to know if that convenient feature that comes with the case actually works with my setup.

Sorry if I didn't word it perfectly, I guess that's why some people said yes and some said no..

If a case has a feature that can help me, and then ends up not working I'm not going to say "oh well I don't really need it". It may not be a deal breaker but it is a factor.

Just asking if the feature works for me not debating on how much I need it personally. I don't want to ever have to take my motherboard off to reset my cooler or change my cooler when there is a CPU cut out on the motherboard tray staring me right in the face but doesn't work. Lol. That's annoying.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 

Just asking if the feature works for me not debating on how much I need it personally. I don't want to ever have to take my motherboard off to reset my cooler or change my cooler when there is a CPU cut out on the motherboard tray staring me right in the face but doesn't work. Lol. That's annoying.

I know It's a pain in the rear but you can always use a dremel or jig saw and open the hole up to accommodate your particular board. If it needs anything it will just be one side so should be a quick fix.


----------



## Freaxy

I wanted to replace the 200mm fans on the HAF-X with Cooler Master Megaflow red led fans, but I wanted to be able to switch off the leds without switching off the fans.
After searching the internet for some guide on how to add a led switch on led fans I found a good guide.
This guide instructed to connected all the ground sides of the leds and connect that to a switch.
The other end of the switch should be connected to a ground wire from the PSU.

Seeing the front 230mm fan leds can already be controlled by a switch on the HAF-X, I took a look at circuit board on that fan.
I found out that the switch was connected to the +12v side. So I thought I had to change the wires on it.
Here's a pic of the 230mm fan circuit:









After getting the Cooler Master Megaflow red led fans I took off the middle sticker and checked that circuit board.
At the place where the 230mm fan had it's led switch wires connected, there was some sort of bridge on these 200mm Megaflows.
Here's a pic of the 200mm fan circuit:









You can see the small bridge on th 2 points where the 230mm has the wires connected.
So I fired up the solder iron and removed the bridge.
After that I attached the wires like the 230mm has (yeah I switched red and brown. In the end I had to connect the 230mm black wires to all the 200mm red wires. Stupid mistake).
Here's how it should look like after removing the bridge and soldering the wires on the 2 points (I suck at soldering so don't judge the mess







):









I did this to all 3 Megaflows and attached all the red wires and all the brown wires (except for the 230mm which had the wires the other way around) and attached the red wires to the red of the switch and the brown wires to the black of the switch.

Here's a video of the switch in action with all fans:


You Tube





I hope this guide will help some people that wanted to do the same








If something is unclear, please tell me and I'll explain it a little better.

Edit:
I also found out that my power led wasn't broken. It was just slipped out of the socket. So now I got a working power led again


----------



## Kyushu

Thanks fannblade. I have Read that it is a very common problem with the x58 boards. Will have to get the dremel. Good thing to have around anyway I guess.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Even if you need to remove the H70 a couple of times "To be happy", you shouldn't have to take the back mount off. The H50's and H70s come with a sort of twist to remove type bracket so you can remove the cooler without having to take the back plate off ( I have heard this to be true but since I don't own a H50 or H70 cannot verify this for you, Can someone please verify what I have said to be true or correct me on it please) Good luck with the build man...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Yes that's what I'm asking. If the hot swap CPU cooler cut out on the haf 932 is big enough for the h70 on the evga x58 classified e760.

From what I have read at this forum and 2 others, people have to remove their CPU cooler atleast once or twice before they are happy.
Having to take out your cooler and reset it is very common. And that is what the cut out is there for. It saves u a lot of time when u want to reset your cooler or change your cooler. Just wanted to know if that convenient feature that comes with the case actually works with my setup.

Sorry if I didn't word it perfectly, I guess that's why some people said yes and some said no..

If a case has a feature that can help me, and then ends up not working I'm not going to say "oh well I don't really need it". It may not be a deal breaker but it is a factor.

Just asking if the feature works for me not debating on how much I need it personally. I don't want to ever have to take my motherboard off to reset my cooler or change my cooler when there is a CPU cut out on the motherboard tray staring me right in the face but doesn't work. Lol. That's annoying.


Nice job on the mod and I'm gonna have to do this too (so the wife will stop *****ing about the red glare on the TV when she's trying to watch a movie =D) Thanks for the walk through guide... REP + for awesomeness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
I wanted to replace the 200mm fans on the HAF-X with Cooler Master Megaflow red led fans, but I wanted to be able to switch off the leds without switching off the fans.
After searching the internet for some guide on how to add a led switch on led fans I found a good guide.
This guide instructed to connected all the ground sides of the leds and connect that to a switch.
The other end of the switch should be connected to a ground wire from the PSU.

Seeing the front 230mm fan leds can already be controlled by a switch on the HAF-X, I took a look at circuit board on that fan.
I found out that the switch was connected to the +12v side. So I thought I had to change the wires on it.
Here's a pic of the 230mm fan circuit:

After getting the Cooler Master Megaflow red led fans I took off the middle sticker and checked that circuit board.
At the place where the 230mm fan had it's led switch wires connected, there was some sort of bridge on these 200mm Megaflows.
Here's a pic of the 200mm fan circuit:

You can see the small bridge on th 2 points where the 230mm has the wires connected.
So I fired up the solder iron and removed the bridge.
After that I attached the wires like the 230mm has (yeah I switched red and brown. In the end I had to connect the 230mm black wires to all the 200mm red wires. Stupid mistake).
Here's how it should look like after removing the bridge and soldering the wires on the 2 points (I suck at soldering so don't judge the mess







):

I did this to all 3 Megaflows and attached all the red wires and all the brown wires (except for the 230mm which had the wires the other way around) and attached the red wires to the red of the switch and the brown wires to the black of the switch.

Here's a video of the switch in action with all fans:

I hope this guide will help some people that wanted to do the same








If something is unclear, please tell me and I'll explain it a little better.

Edit:
I also found out that my power led wasn't broken. It was just slipped out of the socket. So now I got a working power led again


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Nice job on the mod and I'm gonna have to do this too (so the wife will stop *****ing about the red glare on the TV when she's trying to watch a movie =D) Thanks for the walk through guide... REP + for awesomeness

Thanks








It's really nice to have control over all leds with just 1 button. Specially since the computer is in the room I sleep in. So if I leave my pc on overnight I can just turn off the red light district


----------



## Kyushu

Lawrence I think u are are right about the twist feature. Thanks man, forgot about that feature (don't have anything yet just selecting components). And if it works the way we think it makes the cut out obselete for me. I'm probably not going to switch out h50 or h70 once I get it.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Lawrence I think u are are right about the twist feature. Thanks man, forgot about that feature (don't have anything yet just selecting components). And if it works the way we think it makes the cut out obsolete for me. I'm probably not going to switch out h50 or h70 once I get it.

Actually the H50 back plate uses double sticky pads to hold it. I found it not to work so great as it adds enough space that the pins on the back plate won't stay locked in the MB...I didn't use them. Also on the H50 wants it's mounted you can remove the cooler by loosing the screws and twist it out..so if you needed to reseat you can do it from the front, no need to get at the back plate

I would just go with what you want and cut the CPU opening to fit if needed.

Then when you cut it you will officially be a case modder!!









EDIT: Oops dummy me I don't read the previous post. Lawrence is right!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol thanks. I was reading it and thinking to myself "isn't this exactly what I was talking about a couple of posts above". But thanks for the validation. It feels good to be told that you are right every once and a while (especially when your married, and if your married then you know what I'm talking about. Even when you are right, your still wrong.)

EDIT: So I finally got word about my EVGA RMA (for my EVGA GTX 480 SC). It turns out that there system was messed up, so it was asking me to upload my invoice for the purchase of the card even though I already loaded it twice. When I called the rep told me that it was showing up under my account but not under my RMA so he went ahead and approved my RMA. So now I just need to hurry and go to the post office when the wife gets home to send it off so that I can be back up and running by this time next week =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Actually the H50 back plate uses double sticky pads to hold it. I found it not to work so great as it adds enough space that the pins on the back plate won't stay locked in the MB...I didn't use them. Also on the H50 wants it's mounted you can remove the cooler by loosing the screws and twist it out..so if you needed to reseat you can do it from the front, no need to get at the back plate

I would just go with what you want and cut the CPU opening to fit if needed.

Then when you cut it you will officially be a case modder!!









EDIT: Oops dummy me I don't read the previous post. Lawrence is right!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
It feels good to be told that you are right every once and a while (especially when your married, and if your married then you know what I'm talking about. Even when you are right, your still wrong.)


You hide stuff from your wife too!! Mines not a big fan of the WC setup costs and i haven't told her about the GPU blocks yet....$$$$


----------



## 3r0ld

Hey add me to the club! Just bought HAF 932! Huuuuuge! Amaaaaaaazing!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3r0ld* 
Hey add me to the club! Just bought HAF 932! Huuuuuge! Amaaaaaaazing!









Welcome
Be sure to fill out system info in your user CP


----------



## Kyushu

Thanks again guys.
So install h70 without the tape right?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Man, my wife still thinks that my $2600+ computer cost $1800 and I'm not gonna tell her otherwise because remember, she's always right. I'm damm sure not going to tell her when I buy my 980X and 2 more GTX 480's. It helps that mine is in the Navy and will be gone all but 5 weeks next year. That's a huge period of time to upgrade without eyes over my shoulder lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
You hide stuff from your wife too!! Mines not a big fan of the WC setup costs and i haven't told her about the GPU blocks yet....$$$$


----------



## MIH

For those interested in the HAF-912










here is the first review I've seen of it. Can be found at Bit-tech


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Man, my wife still thinks that my $2600+ computer cost $1800 and I'm not gonna tell her otherwise because remember, she's always right. I'm damn sure not going to tell her when I buy my 980X and 2 more GTX 480's. It helps that mine is in the Navy and will be gone all but 5 weeks next year. That's a huge period of time to upgrade without eyes over my shoulder lol.

LOL 5 week = major upgrade time!!!


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Man, my wife still thinks that my $2600+ computer cost $1800 and I'm not gonna tell her otherwise because remember, she's always right. I'm damm sure not going to tell her when I buy my 980X and 2 more GTX 480's. It helps that mine is in the Navy and will be gone all but 5 weeks next year. That's a huge period of time to upgrade without eyes over my shoulder lol.

Ha, I get my parts shipped to my work so my wife doesnt see them. She doesnt know whats new and whats old anymore.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Thanks again guys.
So install h70 without the tape right?

You really won't need it if you install mount before you install MB. BUT it may work on your board if there aren't to many solder points like mine had. BUT (yea I know) it will make it easier to move to diff board when you upgrade.


----------



## _REAPER_

Please keep in mind when most people reset there cpu cooler or wb like I have I do not touch the back of the board. I have a swiftech xt and the back plate mounts on the board so even if I have to remove the cpu wb the back plate does not have to be touched. I have no issues with my mobo though fitting and if you have any issues you should use a dremmel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Yes that's what I'm asking. If the hot swap CPU cooler cut out on the haf 932 is big enough for the h70 on the evga x58 classified e760.

From what I have read at this forum and 2 others, people have to remove their CPU cooler atleast once or twice before they are happy.
Having to take out your cooler and reset it is very common. And that is what the cut out is there for. It saves u a lot of time when u want to reset your cooler or change your cooler. Just wanted to know if that convenient feature that comes with the case actually works with my setup.

Sorry if I didn't word it perfectly, I guess that's why some people said yes and some said no..

If a case has a feature that can help me, and then ends up not working I'm not going to say "oh well I don't really need it". It may not be a deal breaker but it is a factor.

Just asking if the feature works for me not debating on how much I need it personally. I don't want to ever have to take my motherboard off to reset my cooler or change my cooler when there is a CPU cut out on the motherboard tray staring me right in the face but doesn't work. Lol. That's annoying.


----------



## codetvirus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Just checking in but I'll take the time to answer...









You go to User CP and add even just one pic to your photo album under a HAF specific heading(if you have more than one system) and I can link you from there.









I'll add everyone that isn't in later. I'm on my netbook while I'm sleeving. This thing is okay for most things but it's screen is too small for our club list.









~Ceadder









Ill add some pics to my album. I hope this works. Thanks!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Add me! HAF X8


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Add me! HAF X8











Nice looking rig! Great attention to detail. Hope mine comes out half that good.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Add me! HAF X8



















































*drool* xD im only like half as good....mind you i cant afford all my waterblocks yet nor a massive rad


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Add me! HAF X8










*snip*

Damn looking good!








Really should consider to sleeve my cables too. Makes it looks 10x better!


----------



## FEAR.

really awesome pc

but why did you run the 8pin CPU connector down the front of the mobo? was it too short?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think his radiator is in the way. It wont be able to get past the radiator is he ran it behind his motherboard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
really awesome pc

but why did you run the 8pin CPU connector down the front of the mobo? was it too short?


----------



## techjesse

Nah, he wants everybody to see his sleeved cables









Good Job 88EVGAFTW


----------



## Marauder_IIc

2 questions since the HAF X is out and many people already have it.

1) Is the motherboard tray area any wider than the 932? If you aren't sure, can a HAF-X owner measure the distance between the upright for the HDD rack or the 5.25 bays in the front and the back of the case. (for those that followed my build, you know how TIGHT a fit is was).

2) For the top, is there more, less or the same vertical space up top for radiators and fans? If it is more, exact numbers would be awesome!

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
I'm talking about replacing the 2x200mm (side and top) and adding 1x200mm (top). Keeping the 230 in front and just figure out how to install a led switch on the 200mm fans and attaching them all on the led switch that currently only controls the front 230mm.

Edit:
Also would the amperage on the led switch be enough for all the leds on 4 fans?

the 230 and the 200 require shorting the the 2 pin cable to close the circuit. You can built a cable that splits the one coming from the switch panel or splice like colors together. when you push the switch it will turn on lights on both fans.


----------



## asuindasun

Well just got my HAF 932 Black edition today and threw my rig into it







Really need to get a camera... blackberry isnt cuttin it lol.

Outside








Front








Way better cabling than my 900... and so easy!








Coolest thing I think on this version fo sho, GPU shroud. The power chords are right up against the fan but not hitting the blades, so we're good

















Really like how spacy it is, and nice temps too of course


----------



## squad

Does the HAF 922 case gets alot of dust? Also which case is better for air cooling Lancool Dragonlord PC-K62 or the HAF 922. I'm stuck between both of them and of course im looking at CM 690 2 advance.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone




----------



## Razi3l

This can just be with the "HAF 922/932" club can't it?


----------



## Kyushu

Is it a significant loss in picking the black edition and losing the side panel 200mm intake fan and 4 120mm fan option?


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razi3l* 
This can just be with the "HAF 922/932" club can't it?









I guess!


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Add the 912 series!


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Is it a significant loss in picking the black edition and losing the side panel 200mm intake fan and 4 120mm fan option?

Dont have any comparison to make against the one that has the side panel, but the black ed. is cooling well enough for me


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asuindasun* 
Dont have any comparison to make against the one that has the side panel, but the black ed. is cooling well enough for me









I'm going to get that same gpu, asus directcu 5850. How are your load temps with the gpu shroud and this case? Did u put the optional bottom fan push air up in aswell?

Btw, how do u like that asus gpu?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Most HAF cases have removable dust filters but the HAF 922 does not I believe, BUT!!!!!! they do have these available for them because the cases are so popular ==>http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...-_4_Piece.html and you'd be hard pressed to find those for the other 2 cases you are looking at. The haf might get more dust in them (Next to none out of the box and pretty much none with the dust filter kit) but that is because they have more airflow going through them. You sure that you have your heart set on getting a mid tower? Cooler master has so much more to offer in the full tower HAF cases. The HAF 932 and HAF X have won more awards that one can count and I know from personal experience that the HAF X case is an absolute dream to work with. There is so much room that installing parts and upgrading and all of that is so easy that it makes me feel like I'm working on a test bench (except without all of the dust). The full tower HAF cases (the HAF 932 case's (there are more than one 932) and the HAF X) come with the removable dust filters (lol it's just screen material but you'd be surprised how little dust you get in your system with them in there and how much sticks to them. I am going to be buying the DEMCflex kit for my HAF X soon because I want ZERO dust in my system and together with my own modified fan filters and the DEMCflex kit that should pretty much help me achieve that or damm near it.

*EDIT: By the way guys (I know that this isn't the for sale or trade threads), if you have a stock HAF 932 door laying around and don't want it anymore then post that you do in this thread. Don't post all of the details, just post that you have a stock door to trade, sale , or give away and let the people PM you to get the details because the HAF 932 stock door fits perfectly on a HAF X and is a great way to vastly lower the GPU temps because of the ability to mount 4 X 120mm fans instead of just a 200mm or 230mm fan.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squad* 
Does the HAF 922 case gets alot of dust? Also which case is better for air cooling Lancool Dragonlord PC-K62 or the HAF 922. I'm stuck between both of them and of course im looking at CM 690 2 advance.


----------



## levontraut

who wants to see a bent HAF 932?? and what it looks like when it has been flung from one end of the room to the other with a farm and whole pc build in it??????? pvt msg me and i will send pics.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
I'm going to get that same gpu, asus directcu 5850. How are your load temps with the gpu shroud and this case? Did u put the optional bottom fan push air up in aswell?

Btw, how do u like that asus gpu?

hey please put your computer system details in your sig line. If you don't know how then just go to User CP and on the far left of the screen click the "Edit System" button.


----------



## lawrencendlw

This is the HAF thread so go ahead and just post it on here...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
who wants to see a bent HAF 932?? and what it looks like when it has been flung from one end of the room to the other with a farm and whole pc build in it??????? pvt msg me and i will send pics.


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
hey please put your computer system details in your sig line. If you don't know how then just go to User CP and on the far left of the screen click the "Edit System" button.

I don't have anything yet. Doing my research and my component selection keeps changing and I'm kinda going crazy.


----------



## flyboygeo

Got the HAF X, wow what a great case. This thing will last for years. Plenty of room for everything plus water setup. Definitely recommend to anyone.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know exactly how you feel man. I was waiting for my taxes (which we didn't get back until mid July because there was a problem with it) so I was making parts lists for my rig from January until July when I finally bought it and it makes you really really crazy. Do your research and make sure when you finally do get your list perfect to shop around to get the best deal (cheapest isn't always the best deal if the place that you buy it from has horrible customer service and won't honor returns or anything). PM me with your budget and preferences and I can help you figure out how to get the most computing power for your buck.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


I don't have anything yet. Doing my research and my component selection keeps changing and I'm kinda going crazy.


----------



## blue-cat

anyone think lawrence should get dual admin so things mght get done round here? while ceadders m.i.a at least?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ceadderman (who acctually lives closeish to me) have been talking about something like that and I think that It might be in the works. Thank you for bringing it up so that people can have a say in it. I offered to take over for him while he is down and only until he is down so that I can update the thread and add people and such. If you think this sounds good to all of you then please say something here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
anyone think lawrence should get dual admin so things mght get done round here? while ceadders m.i.a at least?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
anyone think lawrence should get dual admin so things mght get done round here? while ceadders m.i.a at least?

I was thinking today he should take over.


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
I'm going to get that same gpu, asus directcu 5850. How are your load temps with the gpu shroud and this case? Did u put the optional bottom fan push air up in aswell?

Btw, how do u like that asus gpu?

The gpu is amazing, 925/1300 on stock volts. The shroud is hard to tell... i load at 75, but thats with xfire going so it's suckin up some of the other cards heat too. The power wires for the card is literally right up against the fan in the shroud so im thinking that is killing a lot of the airflow. Leaving for now cause load it below 80C and thats all i care about









and yes thats with a yates high cfm on the bottom pointed into the case


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Most HAF cases have removable dust filters but the HAF 922 does not I believe, BUT!!!!!! they do have these available for them because the cases are so popular ==>http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...-_4_Piece.html and you'd be hard pressed to find those for the other 2 cases you are looking at. The haf might get more dust in them (Next to none out of the box and pretty much none with the dust filter kit) but that is because they have more airflow going through them. You sure that you have your heart set on getting a mid tower? Cooler master has so much more to offer in the full tower HAF cases. The HAF 932 and HAF X have won more awards that one can count and I know from personal experience that the HAF X case is an absolute dream to work with. There is so much room that installing parts and upgrading and all of that is so easy that it makes me feel like I'm working on a test bench (except without all of the dust). The full tower HAF cases (the HAF 932 case's (there are more than one 932) and the HAF X) come with the removable dust filters (lol it's just screen material but you'd be surprised how little dust you get in your system with them in there and how much sticks to them. I am going to be buying the DEMCflex kit for my HAF X soon because I want ZERO dust in my system and together with my own modified fan filters and the DEMCflex kit that should pretty much help me achieve that or damm near it.


the haf 932 has filters??? maybe the newer models i guess
cus i got mine almost a year ago and the only thing close to filters it had was the mesh grill on the drive bay covers, the side cover mesh grill holes are way to big to filter anything at all, so i dont know what you mean by the haf 932 having filters, dont mean to be rude, but correct me if i'm wrong, or maybe you meant that you can purchase seprate filters that are made for the haf 932


----------



## lawrencendlw

I read somewhere that the HAF 932 had the same type of filters that the HAF X has which is basically window screen material behind the grills that you are talking about. It's not much but you can double or triple it up (just go to home depot or lowes and get a roll of the screen material and use the existing one as a template to cut the other by and then put them in together and you have a nice filter for under $20) and get nearly no dust in your computer at all. But as for having filters on the 932 I was going by what I read and not personal experience. So if yours doesn't have it then they probably don't have them. That's not to say that the HAF 932 Black Edition or other newer cases in the HAF 932 line don't have them. So if you have a HAF 932 or any kind can you all please post and let us know which ones have the filters (stock) and which ones don't. I was gonna get the DEMCflex filter kit for mine but have since decided to just get the window screen and make my own for less than a third of the price.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
the haf 932 has filters??? maybe the newer models i guess
cus i got mine almost a year ago and the only thing close to filters it had was the mesh grill on the drive bay covers, the side cover mesh grill holes are way to big to filter anything at all, so i dont know what you mean by the haf 932 having filters, dont mean to be rude, but correct me if i'm wrong, or maybe you meant that you can purchase seprate filters that are made for the haf 932


----------



## folk-it-up

funny you mention window screen, thats one of the first "mods" i did to my case
here u can see the window screen together with the mesh on the drive bay covers


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asuindasun* 
The gpu is amazing, 925/1300 on stock volts. The shroud is hard to tell... i load at 75, but thats with xfire going so it's suckin up some of the other cards heat too. The power wires for the card is literally right up against the fan in the shroud so im thinking that is killing a lot of the airflow. Leaving for now cause load it below 80C and thats all i care about









and yes thats with a yates high cfm on the bottom pointed into the case

a bit off topic but.. wow.. my directCU top 5850 only goes to 850/1175









anyway, back on topic, the fan controller i got for the fans, i noticed that it doesn't work for the front fan at all. Are there controllers that can control 200/230mm fans since they already spin slowly?


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
a bit off topic but.. wow.. my directCU top 5850 only goes to 850/1175









anyway, back on topic, the fan controller i got for the fans, i noticed that it doesn't work for the front fan at all. Are there controllers that can control 200/230mm fans since they already spin slowly?

Mine controls the 230mm's... Lamptron FC4

 http://www.amazon.com/Lamptron-Speed-Controller-channel-Black/dp/B002R8IZAA


----------



## frozenicex

add me.. HAF 932 Black Edition


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

^^ hawt ^^


----------



## argya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 
add me.. HAF 932 Black Edition





































how's BE compared to original and X? me like it but missing 23cm fan and i suppose 100 cfm must be something?


----------



## Ceadderman

My apologies for being MIA guys. If you think it sucks for you, try being at my end of things.









I have PM'ed the Mods about a temporary change in management. Soon as I hear something back I will let you all know before it changes hands.

Also, due to CM getting cheap in their manufacturing of the 912, it will NOT be added to the HAF Club. The reason is that it is essentially a Sniper/690 series in a HAF X wrapper. Bad form Cooler Master. Why would I want to spend $60 on a "HAF" that has no HAF features or accessories other than looks?









I may change my mind if enough people can plead its case(no pun intended) but imho it just doesn't fit the bill.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kyushu

Anyone with the black edition 932 regret getting it since you lose the side panel fan and option for 4 120mm fans without modding of coarse..

Anyone know if the corsair h70 cpu cooler fits in that top far right roof 120mm fan slot?
I would love to mount the h70 there while still keeping the top 200mm fan installed. I don't care about losing 3-4 5.25 drive bays. I will only be using 1-2 max.

I know u can mount the h50 in that spot but does it require any modding or does it just fit as is?


----------



## Ceadderman

H50 fits as is. H70 has shorter hoses than the H50. You should go to H50/H70 club to ask if anyone there has the 932 and an H70 setup though. Much better chance of getting a favorable response.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 
add me.. HAF 932 Black Edition

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2273/dsc6710.jpg

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/9724/dsc6714.jpg

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7531/dsc6718.jpg

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7893/dsc6720.jpg

Very nice setup. Could you list your w/c gear, particularly interested in the rad and res?


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like Bitspower 45s' and Compression Fittings in .5 in ID, if I had to take a wild stab in the dark. Could also be a Swiftech Res Block/Pump combo mounted at the bottom of the 5.25 chassis, but not sure since there isn't a clean pic of it.









That's basically how I indend to set my loop up when I build it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Very nice setup. Could you list your w/c gear, particularly interested in the rad and res?


----------



## mattress00

Wow, what a very nice and clean build. I hope you don't have to anything else in the 5.25" bays. Good job!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 
add me.. HAF 932 Black Edition


----------



## frozenicex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Anyone with the black edition 932 regret getting it since you lose the side panel fan and option for 4 120mm fans without modding of coarse..

I don't regret it. I change from HAF X to HAF932 BE as I don't need the side fan panel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Very nice setup. Could you list your w/c gear, particularly interested in the rad and res?

The Rad is a ThermoChill PA120.3

Res is XSPC 5.25" Dual Bay for MCP655.


----------



## jmcmtank

Thanks, I'm running the ThermoChill PA140.3; unfortunately there isn't enough room to pull never mind push-pull!


----------



## folk-it-up

i still vote for the haf 912 to be in the club, it may not have extreme air flow but then again its supposed to be case for people on a tight budget and you gotta admit it offers good airflow for being a budget case, i mean this little case has enough room for 6 120mm fans, compared to the antec 300 witch is $10 more and only has room for 5 fans

i know what i'm saying may not seem like much of a reason to get the case in the club but thats all i have


----------



## Kyushu

Another question for haf 932 black edtion owners. Do u guys think u can cool 2 evga gtx 470s well without the side fans?


----------



## Ceadderman

If you're water cooling it makes little difference. But if you're running air then I suggest adding another fan and mounding it at the back of the 5.25 bays.

Something like an Ultra Kaze or a Yate Loon Medium to High Speed and put them on a Controller so you can dial them up for long gaming or folding sessions.









Oh and to find the silicon silencers go to Newegg and look up Nexus in Case Accessories. They're $4 each at the moment. I wouold have posted it to you in PM but my Book has hit the 2Gig Memory Wall it seems.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Another question for haf 932 black edtion owners. Do u guys think u can cool 2 evga gtx 470s well without the side fans?


----------



## Kyushu

Ok cool. Oh and I will have the h50 in the 5.25 drivebays.. How does it work with another 120 in there? How does the air from the drive bays get to the gpus?


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Ok cool. Oh and I will have the h50 in the 5.25 drivebays.. How does it work with another 120 in there? How does the air from the drive bays get to the gpus?

Im wanting to mount my h50 on the 5.25 bays too, is there a worklog or guide for it that anyone knows of? doesn't seem like it'll just fit right in...


----------



## Aximous

Just zip-tie the mounting holes on the rad to the holes on the side of the bay.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

This is the HAF 912 club, because we were rejected from being part of the 932/922 club.


----------



## Kyushu

I'm talking about mounting the h50 up on the roof of the 932 in the far right top 120mm fan in exhaust and it will end up blocking 2-3 bays. But it allows me to keep the top 200mm fan installed and the side 200mm fan installed.


----------



## Trademark

*Warning to all HAF X user pls check this link.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...bo-burned.html*


----------



## Trademark

hi Kyushu,
just install all my components except the video card.. here u go a quick video..


You Tube





anyway i replace my 200mm side panel fan with red led and use the extra 200mm on top panel so now i have 2 200mm on top but only problem is i have to use a zip tie. since the screw that comes with my red led = wrong size...


----------



## codetvirus

I add some pics please add the pictures to my profile.


----------



## Kyushu

What's up bro. Got job nice vid looks friggin awesome!
Is it running all good? Really happy you're all set. That is a frigging awesome setup.

I'm very close to getting my components. After much confusion and changing back and forth I am preety sure I'm all set. Just need to decide on h50 vs h70.

Setup so far:
haf 932 case
intel i7 930
asus p6x58d-e
asus 5850 directcu
corsair h50 or h70
corsair dominator 6gb ddr3 1600mhz cl8
corsair hx850
ocz vertex 2 SSd 60gb
WD caviar black 1tb storage HD
windows 7 64 bit
samsung px2370 23"


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
What's up bro. Got job nice vid looks friggin awesome!
Is it running all good? Really happy you're all set. That is a frigging awesome setup.

I'm very close to getting my components. After much confusion and changing back and forth I am preety sure I'm all set. Just need to decide on h50 vs h70.

Setup so far:
intel i7 930
asus p6x58d-e
asus 5850 directcu
corsair h50 or h70
corsair dominator 6gb ddr3 1600mhz cl8
corsair hx850
ocz vertex 2 SSd 60gb
WD caviar black 1tb storage HD
windows 7 64 bit
samsung px2370 23"

nice setup man
its a test it seem to be working fine.im not 100% sure till i install my video card by tuesday. i let u know once i do all the testing. i havent even done ay cable management yet. have to test all the wiring to make sure it wont fail on me.


----------



## Trademark

i had the h50 push/pull (using scythe gentle typhoon ap-15 it works great but im pretty sure the h70 is much better.
anyway if u have the haf 932 or haf x should not have any problem using the corsair h70 and set it up like i did







i dont like using the top panel for my radiator lol.


----------



## Kyushu

I reeaaally want to put the h70 in far right top 120mm fan slot in the haf 932. Just don't know if the damn hoses are long enough..
It allows me to keep the top 200mm fan installed and the side 200mm fan installed and the rear 140 installed doing a better job that the h70 can do exhausting hot air out the case. Also I think it will allow the h70 to suck up cooler air than it would if it were mounted in the rear 140 slot. Want to run it in exhaust.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm glad to see that you finally got your components picked out. I hope that I was at least a small help in getting them figured out. Hope it all turns out well for you. Let us know and keep up posted and when you get it together take some pics and post them here. Make a build log too=D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
What's up bro. Got job nice vid looks friggin awesome!
Is it running all good? Really happy you're all set. That is a frigging awesome setup.

I'm very close to getting my components. After much confusion and changing back and forth I am preety sure I'm all set. Just need to decide on h50 vs h70.

Setup so far:
haf 932 case
intel i7 930
asus p6x58d-e
asus 5850 directcu
corsair h50 or h70
corsair dominator 6gb ddr3 1600mhz cl8
corsair hx850
ocz vertex 2 SSd 60gb
WD caviar black 1tb storage HD
windows 7 64 bit
samsung px2370 23"


----------



## Kyushu

Will do. U guys rock. Yes u helped a lot law. Still a small nagging part of me that wants to switch again to the build u gave me. Lol. Will sleep on it. It comes down to me thinking the haf 932 could deal with all that heat from the board and gpu. And if I will be keeping tge comp up on the desk where I can see all that awesomeness or under the desk where the black edition window and great looking parts will all be hidden...


----------



## lawrencendlw

And if you are gonna go with the 470 or not then the black edition might not be the best either since it has no window fans to keep the card nice and cool. If you went with the standard HAF 932 then you'd get the ability to have 4 X 120mm fans blowing fresh air on your GPU/ 's. Or you could go with the HAF X, It's a bit more pricey but IMHO it's well worth it. I haven't regretted mine one bit. The board that I suggested to you (The Asus Rampage III Formula I believe was the second one that I suggested) Is a high quality piece of equipment and the ROG series of motherboards allows for even smaller tweaks to voltages so that you can get a more stable OC with lower voltages. Keep it in mind. Here's a link to the Rampage III Formula board from Newegg.com http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Will do. U guys rock. Yes u helped a lot law. Still a small nagging part of me that wants to switch again to the build u gave me. Lol. Will sleep on it. It comes down to me thinking the haf 932 could deal with all that heat from the board and gpu. And if I will be keeping tge comp up on the desk where I can see all that awesomeness or under the desk where the black edition window and great looking parts will all be hidden...


----------



## hesho

kinda curious, can u ever have TOO MUCH airflow in a case?

The more i think about it.... man i have a tonne of airflow. I have the side panel fan 230, bottom 120 (beside the psu), front 230 and i added another 120 in the 5.25" bay. They all have demci filters attached to them so that may lower their intake but, when i think about it.. is that too much?

BTW, outgoing i have the 230 on top and the 140 at the back along with a 80m exhaust fan (got it for my vid card)


----------



## overclock4ever

So Ilovethechosenone - do you have one of these? I'm looking for a new Mid-tower and was looking at this case. Whats your opinion?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Not really, at, if memory serves, +5% pressure from inbound air, dust does not settle. At some point outbound and inbound need to be balanced as having substantially more intake than exhaust will not benefit you. If you have enough exhaust for it, it makes a wind tunnel, are there diminishing returns on the effect of airflow, yes, but it won't b a bad thing to have too much.


----------



## techjesse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Another question for haf 932 black edtion owners. Do u guys think u can cool 2 evga gtx 470s well without the side fans?


Yes, mount a fan at the back of the cards and in front of the HD's, see pic


----------



## Kyushu

Thank tech +rep.

Guys, can the corsair h50 cpu cooler be mounted in the front 5.25 drive bays? Can the hoses reach? If, so how do you mount it there? Zipties?


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclock4ever*


So Ilovethechosenone - do you have one of these? I'm looking for a new Mid-tower and was looking at this case. Whats your opinion?


Mine didn't come in the mail yet, I think it comes on Tuesday unless I'm lucky and get it tomorrow. It's estimated to come on the 14th. I just know all the reviews I looked at said this is a good case for the price, and the best for the bang of the buck or something. It's definitely going to be better then my crappy 5-6 year old hewlett packard case I currently have.

My current case.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Thank tech +rep.

Guys, can the corsair h50 cpu cooler be mounted in the front 5.25 drive bays? Can the hoses reach? If, so how do you mount it there? Zipties?


From all the pictures I've seen of the H50, I don't think it would fit (at least stock







) in the 5.25" bays. Maybe with a double shroud or something, but I wouldn't want to risk it hanging like that.


----------



## skyn3t

so here is the new mod for haf 922 Plug N Play Side Panel









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ide-panel.html


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
From all the pictures I've seen of the H50, I don't think it would fit (at least stock







) in the 5.25" bays. Maybe with a double shroud or something, but I wouldn't want to risk it hanging like that.























Foook!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
From all the pictures I've seen of the H50, I don't think it would fit (at least stock







) in the 5.25" bays. Maybe with a double shroud or something, but I wouldn't want to risk it hanging like that.

Yes the H50 can mount in the front drive bays.... If you need help pm me with your email I can send you pics of my last build


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's a very ingenious design there man. I was thinking of doing something like that or hinges on the door. +1 Rep for ingenuity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyn3t* 
so here is the new mod for haf 922 Plug N Play Side Panel









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ide-panel.html


----------



## Kyushu

Anyone else know how the h50 can mount in the 5.25 front drive bays? Can the h70 mount there aswell? I know the hoses are shorter, but the rad is much thicker and maybe with shrouds...


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Anyone else know how the h50 can mount in the 5.25 front drive bays? Can the h70 mount there aswell? I know the hoses are shorter, but the rad is much thicker and maybe with shrouds...

Proably get a answer quicker here.http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-h70-club.html


----------



## Kyushu

Posted both places


----------



## hesho

well, i discovered that the case is indeed a giant dust magnet, cleaned the filters after 3 weeks... HOLY COW!!!

ah well, everyone get filters /ok


----------



## Trademark

heres my quick video of my HAF X /ASUS RAMPAGE III Extreme Fresh Build

  
 You Tube


----------



## Kyushu

Nice bro!! Good friggin job! +rep

Will the h70 reach the 5.25 drive bays? I am getting the haf x and need to know if the h50 or h70 or both will reach.....


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Nice bro!! Good friggin job! +rep

Will the h70 reach the 5.25 drive bays? I am getting the haf x and need to know if the h50 or h70 or both will reach.....


thanks bud









to be honest not sure the h70 kinda shorter compare to the h50.. so not sure if it fit in drive bay area








im sure the h50 will fit man but the h70 i'm not sure..


----------



## Kyushu

You think the h50 will fit?


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


You think the h50 will fit?


i'm 100% sure.


----------



## Sizuke

You can put my name down for both the 932 and the X, i just got the X few weeks ago and changed my spare machine into the 932 so i have both.
Will post a couple of pics when i get home


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trademark*


i'm 100% sure.


Do you know exactly how I can mount it in 5.25 bays? Zipties? Double sided tape? Velcro tape? Should I use these ties? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hi...

I have been a HAF 922 owner for about a year now and very very happy with my case. Here is a picture of the inside I took for the EVGA forums... Hope it will do for now. I respectfully request to be added to your club!

I am in the process of re-cabling things, experimenting/considering different fan configurations and am probably going to work on making a Thermaltake Frio fit. If that does not fit, I will most likely go the Corsair H70 route then. Once this is all done (at least the re-cabling and the cooler) I will take new and better pix.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Do you know exactly how I can mount it in 5.25 bays? Zipties? Double sided tape? Velcro tape? Should I use these ties? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product


zipties should work








i use 3 zipties on my 200mm one one of my top panel fan till i find the right screw.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

She's prettier in person, my picture doesn't do it justice. It just came in the mail today.


----------



## 666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone* 



















As much as I love the feature set, $60 price tag, WC friendliness, and the signature industrial and utilitiarian look and style of the HAF, seeing Thai Cali sitting on a 912 makes me want to buy one even moreso.

Oh and grats on the case bro.







Seems to be a good one for the price!


----------



## JAM3S121

I just bought this case.

Do you need an allen wrench or screwdriver to remove those top and side 230mm fans?


----------



## antonbrk

no one knows here I guess.


----------



## rquinn19

HAF-X owner here. I've had it about a month and sometimes wish I got the 922 or waited for the 912 (this thing is huge, way bigger than I need). had to have the black interior though.

I relocated the side fan to the top. Will be adding a red one over there pretty soon. Case is too dark!

That's a temporary 9600Gt in there too. The GTX 460 should be on it's way from being RMA'd. Palit has fast turnaround. I hope the card failing was a fluke.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Here are a few pics of my 120mm fan I have mounted in my 5.25" bay. So it's doable. I used some zip ties and tied it to my side walls of the 5.25" bay. Hope this helps bud.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Do you know exactly how I can mount it in 5.25 bays? Zipties? Double sided tape? Velcro tape? Should I use these ties? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product


----------



## Kyushu

Does anyone know if I would need any kind of wire extenders to put the h50 in the front 5.25 drive bays in the Haf x? If so what would I need exactly?


----------



## Sean W.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Here are a few pics of my 120mm fan I have mounted in my 5.25" bay. So it's doable. I used some zip ties and tied it to my side walls of the 5.25" bay. Hope this helps bud.


this is how i mounted my 120mm fan in the drive bays:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...af-x-pics.html


----------



## lawrencendlw

Did you mount it to the metal tabs or remove the tabs and mount it through the holes that the tabs were in? I mean put the zip tie through the holes that the tabs were in?

By the way... who uses words like kadywompus lol. (just pulling your chain.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sean W.*


this is how i mounted my 120mm fan in the drive bays:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...af-x-pics.html


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Does anyone know if I would need any kind of wire extenders to put the h50 in the front 5.25 drive bays in the Haf x? If so what would I need exactly?

what i was using when i use to run h50 with 2 gt ap15 fan
 Amazon.com: PWM-Y Cable Adapter: Electronics


----------



## Kyushu

Thanks a ton trademark. Should I order it right away? Will I definitely need it or should I wait and see if I actually need it?

Also, Should I use the 120x38mm ultra kaze fan in the gpu fan duct to cool my gtx 470 or should I use the GT-ap15s?

Reviews say the ultra kazes are loud, but will the noise be muffled enough by being in the gpu fan shroud?
Going to be getting the HAf X.


----------



## bluexselvedge

new member here with my very first post. just recently got into the hobby amd will be doing A LOT of reading here.

other than my previous dell systems (HA!), this is my first rig. still need to work on the cables/wirings some more:










Specs:
CM HAF 932
Intel i7 930
Gigabyte X58-UD3R
Corsair XMS 3x2GB
Intel X25-M 80GB ssd
Samsung spinpoint 1TB hd
EVGA gtx 260 sc
Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler
Corsair AX750 psu


----------



## FannBlade

Welcome to OCN. Nice looking rig. Be sure to post more pics as it progresses.
Edit: Be sure to fill out your rig info under user cp/edit system


----------



## FEAR.

^^ Good lord that heatsink is massive


----------



## Kyushu

Welcome ! Yeah nice rig.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's what she said









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
^^ Good lord that heatsink is massive


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

I now own a HAF-X, ill take pic's tomorrow when theres some natural light in my room.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rquinn19* 









Yeah Your rig is very neat!


----------



## ZoRzEr

Updated my HAF-932 to a HAF-X

Pictures!









New desk


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 







That's what she said









lulwut!


----------



## mastical

Might have to retire the HAF, its getting pretty cramped in there.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Might have to retire the HAF, its getting pretty cramped in there.

You just need to reorganize. I have more space in my 932 than you and I have a 240 rad on the floor...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Or go for the HAF X and get the extra space up top for a 360 Rad =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
You just need to reorganize. I have more space in my 932 than you and I have a 240 rad on the floor...


----------



## blue-cat

why not put your two hdds up at the top and throw your pump in at the bottom of the hdd cage feeding your tubing through the holes.

the haf cases have an incredible amount of space, its just all a question of where & how & when. abit like a game of tetris.

@lost-boi, some pictures of your lil' setup would be great. i know i love seeing how others have tackled the task and sure others do too.


----------



## mastical

Ill redo it this weekend. The mdpc sleeving is alot to work with. Ill swap the ssd and hdd to the top and see about adding the pump to that spot.


----------



## FEAR.

Remove the HDD cage, You will have much more space


----------



## dTT05

So I just bought a 932 as well as a rampage III extreme! But I heard that the the mobo wont fit exactly over the CPU cut on the case. Is this a problem at all and will this cause any problems down the road?

I have yet to try it first hand but that's just what I heard.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

You can add me to the club







HAF X ftw .


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

HAF X + tinted window


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

That tinted window might get you pulled over!!!


----------



## mastical

Danggg, nice view


----------



## FEAR.

Nice... Outdoor shots FTW


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
HAF X + tinted window










lol i noticed the wheels on the haf x
you're lucky it didnt move and fall


----------



## levontraut

hey guy and girls. i am in the arket to get a new haf. i had te 932 and it was brilliant, it is a bit bent now from a small mishap. i want to get a new one now, what one do you suggest the 932 or X. pls comment. and thanx in advance


----------



## XtachiX

HAF X FTW!!!
i'll be buying one in two weeks


----------



## levontraut

can all HAF X owners tell me what temps they get with thir GPU's pls??

yeah, the X does look good but i am hoping the cooling performance is as good as the 932.


----------



## levontraut

the other question is... will the aquagate max fit the haf X??


----------



## XtachiX

the haf x was designed for the gtx4xx series lol
and yes it will fit the wc
on top you could put a 360 rad easily


----------



## levontraut

i am looking at the location of the holes and it does not look right. that is why i asked.


----------



## XtachiX

what do you mean?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Being a HAF X owner myself I have to say that this is by far the best case that I have ever owned. As for the GPU temps it all depends on your configuration. I had my GTX 480 (before It diedededed on me) in and it never had the horrible temps that people always talk about. Make sure that If you get a HAF X to buy the 80 X 80 X 15mm fan for the GPU bracket and a 120 X 120 X 38mm 120 CFM+ fan for the GPU Duct and you will see much much lower temps. I don't care much about having a silent computer because when you get into the higher end more powerful computers you get to a point where it's just going to be loud or your sacrificing performance. With that said I have been thinking about buying one of the Delta 120 X 120 X 38mm fans rated at 250 + CFM (no ladies and gentlemen (I use that phrase loosely because we know there aren't any gentlemen on this thread lol) that isn't a typo, it is a 250+ CFM fan) which is rated at about 60 DB which is about the amount of noise generated from a normal conversation. I figure that with that blowing that much more air on my 480 then I should see a drop in at least 5-10c over my current fan in the duct which is a Cooler Master R4 w/ 90 CFM. A heads up though, Cooler Master states that you cannot use the air duct on the side panel when using the GPU bracket and this simply isn't true. All you need to do is turn the duct either 90 or 180 degrees from its stock orientation (I don't remember if its 90 or 180 because it was a couple of months ago) and both will fit together nicely. Also it only comes with 1 X 200mm fan for the top but most people buy a second red LED fan for the door and move the other non LED fan to the top as another exhaust fan. It is true that you can mount a 120 X 360 Radiator on top and that is one of the Key differences between the HAF 932 and HAF X. They moved the fans from the inside of the case and put them on the outside and put a plastic cover over them giving you more internal space for the Rad. This case is a Cable management Dream as it is so easy for even an completely inexperienced person to make it look nice and neat. Another plus is that the HAF X is basically the same dimensions as the HAF 932 (where it counts anyways) so the HAF 932 doors will fit the HAF X. So if you are worried about GPU temps then you can buy (or trade someone for theirs)a stock HAF 932 (not the black edition one though lol) door and put 4 X 120mm fans there to blow a ton of fresh cold air in on the whole inside of your case. This is one of the things that CM changed for the HAF X and it really was a bad move. all I wanted was a few screw holes so I could put the fans there if I wanted too. I know this message is very very long and to those of you who read it word for word, thank you for sticking with me lol. I hope this helps and let me know if you need any other info about the HAF X or if you need specific measurements and I will happy to help you out with it. I spent from last November until this past July (only because we didn't get our taxes back until July or I would have bought it in February) researching parts for this computer I built and, with the exception of my CM V10 Hybrid, Couldn't be happier with the end result ( or at least I will be once I get everything RMA'd and working correctly). To anyone thinking about getting the HAF X just go and do it, you wont regret it. Just ask Kyushu, he just bought one and was mesmerized at the sheer size of it ( that's what she said anyways =D). Ok enough with my full page response.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
hey guy and girls. i am in the arket to get a new haf. i had te 932 and it was brilliant, it is a bit bent now from a small mishap. i want to get a new one now, what one do you suggest the 932 or X. pls comment. and thanx in advance


----------



## XtachiX

i feel like i'm reading an essay


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know, I'm sorry about that. levontraut wanted to know about the HAF X so I figured that since I'm an owner and did a ton of research on it that I would share what I know from personal experience. But again sorry for the novel. That is more than the included documentation that come's with the HAF X lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
i feel like i'm reading an essay


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
HAF X + tinted window


































OMG That's a kickass rig!! very good job + rep


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
hey guy and girls. i am in the arket to get a new haf. i had te 932 and it was brilliant, it is a bit bent now from a small mishap. i want to get a new one now, what one do you suggest the 932 or X. pls comment. and thanx in advance

Haf x was better for me for a few major reasons.
1. Black interior with side 200mm fan with a shroud and a bigger window than Regular 932 and black 932 has no side fan.

2. Was $160 at microcenter.

3. 9 expansion slots meant I could get the evga classified 4xsli board that cost $270 after mail in rebate and combo discount. Also with that many slots and that board I can do sli and allow some space in between the gpus.

4. 2 200mm fans at top means more airflow and less noise.

5. The fact that Lawrence explained that I could use the side panel fan + gpu duct with a 120x38 mm fan + the optional 80mm fan bracket meant that gpu temps should not be a problem at all and I still get a big window and black interior vs 932.

Cons were.
1. CPU hot swap cut out doesn't fit evga classified 4x sli. Ok for me im using h50.

2. Lack of ability to install 120mm fans in all the 200mm fan slots including the front 230mm fan. You can mount 120 fans at the top but not in any other slots.

3. Lack of ability to install a 120mm fan at bottom of case the way u can in 932. Not a real issue for helping the gpus but issue if you are trying to get 5% more positive pressure.

4. No motherboard template. I have to make my own ghetto one.

Anyother essay. Hope it helped.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I know, I'm sorry about that. levontraut wanted to know about the HAF X so I figured that since I'm an owner and did a ton of research on it that I would share what I know from personal experience. But again sorry for the novel. That is more than the included documentation that come's with the HAF X lol









lololol!!!!


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
hey guy and girls. i am in the arket to get a new haf. i had te 932 and it was brilliant, it is a bit bent now from a small mishap. i want to get a new one now, what one do you suggest the 932 or X. pls comment. and thanx in advance

If your scrapping your 932 ceadder would probs jump at it if you posted some pics to show how damaged it is: hes planning some super mega haf. And the same goes for me, well the HDD cage at least.

Plus, couldn't you have edited the posts into one?


----------



## Coolman4now

- Got me a HAF-X last week , just assembled it quickly.

- Im going to sleeve the VGAs cables and route them from the back, also will buy black sata cables.


----------



## Jeci

Just finished painting my HAF 922, I have a few things left to sort on it, like small patches but on the whole i love the way it turned out!


















Sorry about the crappy quality, i used my mobile phone! I'll take some Propa pictures soon though!


----------



## ShaneS429

Just joined the forums and purchased my HAF X at microcenter for the $159.99 sale.























































Can't wait until I can get my new build next year.


----------



## XtachiX

sweeet
aaand welcome to the forums


----------



## blue-cat

I wish people would post the backs of their pcs with the panel off more. It's only ever the incredible cable managment-ers who show it off. I wanna see what "joe-soap" can do.

If the front of those hot-swap bays on the hafx weren't so but ugly I'd buy them for my 932.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaneS429* 
Just joined the forums and purchased my HAF X at microcenter for the $159.99 sale.

Can't wait until I can get my new build next year.

Welcome to OCN hope you enjoy your stay.

Nice looking build.


----------



## Kyushu

Oh noooo get that cat away from your computer! You're getting cat hair in it...


----------



## whood886

i've been meaning to post these pictures for a while sorry for the wait. so am i in?


----------



## blue-cat

Nice, for a sec i thought you only had a 140 for both your gfx and oc i7. then i saw the fans at the top. a single 140 woulda been insne!


----------



## JAM3S121

Going to post pics of my haf as soon as i replace all the fans.

I have a airflow question though.

If I have 2x 120mm fans on the top, blowing air into the case won't most of it be sucked up an exhausted from the rear 120mm fan?

I'm currently going to use the stock cpu cooling (will upgrade eventually..) so its not like I have a huge heatsink blocking the rear intake from the air coming into the case through the top.


----------



## lawrencendlw

The way that the case is designed is to have the bottom front 200mm fan and 200mm door fan (or 4 X 120mm door fans as intakes and maybe go with the bottom fan sucking air in from the very bottom of the case. Then its designed to have the top and rear top fans as exhaust since heat rises. So by making the top fans intakes as well you will throw off the whole intake to exhaust ratio and you will probably make it hotter in your case rather than the higher cooling effect that you are going for. I'd suggest putting the 4 X 120mm fans on the door (intake) and I believe that you can put 3 X 120mm fans up top (Exhaust) on the HAF 932 correct? Just try to have 5% more intake CFM's than exhaust CFM's so that you make it hard for the dust to settle inside.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAM3S121* 
Going to post pics of my haf as soon as i replace all the fans.

I have a airflow question though.

If I have 2x 120mm fans on the top, blowing air into the case won't most of it be sucked up an exhausted from the rear 120mm fan?

I'm currently going to use the stock cpu cooling (will upgrade eventually..) so its not like I have a huge heatsink blocking the rear intake from the air coming into the case through the top.


----------



## whood886

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
Nice, for a sec i thought you only had a 140 for both your gfx and oc i7. then i saw the fans at the top. a single 140 woulda been insne!

yeah that would have been way to much stress. the 140 really helps my gpu out. i barely got it to fit tho.


----------



## Squeets

Recently got my HAF 922 when it was on sale on Amazon... Coming from an Antec 900, it is like moving from one bed room apartment to a penthouse... So much room in this thing


----------



## XtachiX

tell me about it
this thing is fantastic


----------



## mattress00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeets* 
Recently got my HAF 922 when it was on sale on Amazon... Coming from an Antec 900, it is like moving from one bed room apartment to a penthouse... So much room in this thing









Aren't Cooler Master cases bigger than the advertising pictures look? I love mine as well.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeets* 
Recently got my HAF 922 when it was on sale on Amazon... Coming from an Antec 900, it is like moving from one bed room apartment to a penthouse... So much room in this thing









Remember when the Antec 900 was the case to have!!!! I finally got rid of mine too...."What, room for wiring!". Whoooo Hooooo


----------



## hlaalu

Got mine hooked up, I love this thing. Sooo much room, my watercooling stuff is happy

















The cd drive is black now btw, it looks 100x better than the pic lol.

Also have this neat touch screen fan controller that fits in well


----------



## Blaackstarr

I have a HAF 922, getting a 932 tomorrow. Can I join?


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## doat

omg where did you get the tumbler? I thought about having a batman theme for my case, for the hax 932 and X it's not difficult it already looks like one, i would just get metal batarangs or bat symbols and mount them in certain areas on the case.


----------



## hesho

anyone ever do a parts request from CM? Is it much hassle and such? I uh... dropped my side panel screw in the heating vent (sighhhhhh) so i only have 1 screw holding my side panel right now :/

@ hlaalu, curious, what is below your optical drive? an 80mm fan?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
Got mine hooked up, I love this thing. Sooo much room, my watercooling stuff is happy









Also have this neat touch screen fan controller that fits in well









Hey, Hlaalu ~

Just ordered that controller for my rig -- Does it come with 3pin cable extensions or how does that work exactly? (Putting my WC build together friday so have to make sure)

Thanks







!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
anyone ever do a parts request from CM? Is it much hassle and such? I uh... dropped my side panel screw in the heating vent (sighhhhhh) so i only have 1 screw holding my side panel right now :/

@ hlaalu, curious, what is below your optical drive? an 80mm fan?

Just buy a pack; *linky.*


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
anyone ever do a parts request from CM? Is it much hassle and such? I uh... dropped my side panel screw in the heating vent (sighhhhhh) so i only have 1 screw holding my side panel right now :/

@ hlaalu, curious, what is below your optical drive? an 80mm fan?

i'm pretty sure it's a 2-bay reservoir for his water loop. as said above buy some more, while your at it you can get some snazzy ones to match your theme or whatever.


----------



## Dr Nick

Finally got my HAF X in the mail today! It's bigger than I expected!
Can't wait to get the motherboard!


----------



## PCSarge

im toying with the possibility of trying to find a local shop to get a 240 rad to replace the second 120mm in my loop...its not cooling enough anymore


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masked* 
Hey, Hlaalu ~

Just ordered that controller for my rig -- Does it come with 3pin cable extensions or how does that work exactly? (Putting my WC build together friday so have to make sure)

Thanks







!


Yeah it comes with 5 3-pin wires, you should have plenty of length. Its really cool, also comes with 5 temp probes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
anyone ever do a parts request from CM? Is it much hassle and such? I uh... dropped my side panel screw in the heating vent (sighhhhhh) so i only have 1 screw holding my side panel right now :/

@ hlaalu, curious, what is below your optical drive? an 80mm fan?

Its my reservoir


----------



## 1312020

Hey guys, I'm having some issues with my HAF 932.

When I have my motherboard outside the case, CPU in and CPU heatsink plugged in resting on the CPU and then plug the PSU in, everything runs fine. In fact, I have my whole system running in an old case right now. However, as soon as I screw the motherboard into the case, I start having problems. I can't even get the POST LED to light up on the mobo as soon as it's screwed in.

After calling EVGA thinking it was my (newly RMA'd) motherboard's fault, they told me it's probably an issue with my case not grounding the mobo properly causing it to short or something like that. I've tried tightening the stand offs, plugging all the fans in, unplugging the fans, just running the motherboard with no cpu, but nothing can get the mobo to start up. Fans will run, but never the mobo.

I searched the thread looking for something like this, and the most likely problem looks like it could be the back plates fault? I'm not really sure though, this is my first build. I was just wondering if anybody could tell me if that's a likely scenario or if there's something wrong with my case itself or if it's something else entirely.

If there's anything else you guys want me to tell you I'll be glad to, I'll keep an eye on this thread for most of tonight. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


----------



## FannBlade

Try unplugging all your switch and indicator headers plugs. I've heard of some shorting problems in the switch IO panel.


----------



## yojimboryuu

Hello,
I am new to the forum and will have pictures up soon.


----------



## FannBlade

Welcome to OCN


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masked* 
Hey, Hlaalu ~

Just ordered that controller for my rig -- Does it come with 3pin cable extensions or how does that work exactly? (Putting my WC build together friday so have to make sure)

Thanks







!

hey i had the same fan controller a few months a go and i had a strange noise coming from any of my fan connected to this sentry 2, can you tell me if you have any noise like a buzzy thing?


----------



## XtachiX

wazzaaaaaaaap


----------



## Coolman4now

- Hi guys.

- Did some management on my HAFFY-X.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- Hi guys.

- Did some management on my HAFFY-X.


















looks CLEAN!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyn3t* 
hey i had the same fan controller a few months a go and i had a strange noise coming from any of my fan connected to this sentry 2, can you tell me if you have any noise like a buzzy thing?

Same here so i took it of. It a very low quality fan controller and some fan don't even power up. My freind bough a new one q week a go and dont have any problems. The LCD is brighter, all fan go full speed and fans dont make any noise.


----------



## GIPrice

add the HAF 912 when you get your computer back please


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is my HAF X. Still not done with it. Have to add a fan controller, 2 x Kaze 3000 in the cooler and do something with those ugly looking PCIE connectors.


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


hey i had the same fan controller a few months a go and i had a strange noise coming from any of my fan connected to this sentry 2, can you tell me if you have any noise like a buzzy thing?


Nope, nothing. Working great so far, but that seems like for you it would be a fan issue rather than a controller issue.


----------



## B.A.M

Hello every I'm building a computer rig, and since I have a haf 922 I thought this would be the best place to ask all question I have and if some people can answer then awesome.

1. What are some good front fan replacement for haf 922 because I want to have a white led fan instead of the red one.

2. Also I'm getting SSD card so I was wondering if I can just install into one of the optical drive bays? If so how would I be able do this? Because I just want to remove the HDD trays, to create more space for air to circulate.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B.A.M* 
Hello every I'm building a computer rig, and since I have a haf 922 I thought this would be the best place to ask all question I have and if some people can answer then awesome.

1. What are some good front fan replacement for haf 922 because I want to have a white led fan instead of the red one.

2. Also I'm getting SSD card so I was wondering if I can just install into one of the optical drive bays? If so how would I be able do this? Because I just want to remove the HDD trays, to create more space for air to circulate.

For the SSD, you would need to use a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter, and than put that in a 3.5' to 5.25" adapter. I'm not aware of a 2.5" to 5.25" adapter.


----------



## 1312020

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Try unplugging all your switch and indicator headers plugs. I've heard of some shorting problems in the switch IO panel.

Thanks for the quick response, but it turns out my friend who helped me put it together the first time put in a few standoff screws that he shouldn't have and it was shorting the motherboard. Derp derp. But it's all put together and I am a happy member of the HAF 932 club!


----------



## yojimboryuu

Hello All,

So here is what I have so far for my build:

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9650 Black Edition 2.3GHz
Board: MSI ASPEN
Memory: Kingston 2x2gb and 2x1gb (going to go to the full max of 16gb with OCZ soon.)
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE
PSU: Eagle 600w Voltas
Chassis: Cooler Master HAF 932
HDD 1: 640gb Seagate Barracuda (Programs and System Files)
HDD 2: 750gb Seagate Barracuda (Multimedia Files)
DVD: HP DVD Burner with Light Scribe (Forgot Model #)
Card: Rosewill 72 in 1 Multi-Card Reader
Extras: MassCool 120mm Blue LED Case Fan (For Bottom)
Cooler Master 200mm Replacement Blue LED Fan (For Front)
Kingston Hyper X Memory Cooler
ThermalTake Cyclone Slot Cooler

In the Works:
1. NZXT Sentry LX Fan Controller
2. Cooler Master V8 CPU Cooler
3. Acer 24" Full-HD Monitor
4. OCZ 16gb Ram
5. Nvidia Galaxy GT240 Video Card
6. HDD #3 - 1.5tb Segate

I am not a gamer but use my desktop mostly for video editing, photoshop, and programming.


----------



## B-roca

Just got given a sheet of 600x600x2mm Clear Acrylic I'm going to turn it into a new side panel for my HAF


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-roca* 
Just got given a sheet of 600x600x2mm Clear Acrylic I'm going to turn it into a new side panel for my HAF









sounds cool, although i do like the look of the haf as it is. are you going to make the whole panel clear or just the part where the fan is?


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
sounds cool, although i do like the look of the haf as it is. are you going to make the whole panel clear or just the part where the fan is?

The whole thing take a look at F.E.A.R's build http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post9386846


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 









where is xbox 360? I notice Xbox 360 A/V Cable on your nice desk.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Let me know what you guys think










Wow, you must be good at photographer.. Picture is very attractive & beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaneS429* 









I suggest you use the IDE/EIDE cable with cable features a rounded design instead crappy stock cable.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu* 
Hello All,

So here is what I have so far for my build:

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9650 Black Edition 2.3GHz
Board: MSI ASPEN
Memory: Kingston 2x2gb and 2x1gb (going to go to the full max of 16gb with OCZ soon.)
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE
PSU: Eagle 600w Voltas
Chassis: Cooler Master HAF 932
HDD 1: 640gb Seagate Barracuda (Programs and System Files)
HDD 2: 750gb Seagate Barracuda (Multimedia Files)
DVD: HP DVD Burner with Light Scribe (Forgot Model #)
Card: Rosewill 72 in 1 Multi-Card Reader
Extras: MassCool 120mm Blue LED Case Fan (For Bottom)
Cooler Master 200mm Replacement Blue LED Fan (For Front)
Kingston Hyper X Memory Cooler
ThermalTake Cyclone Slot Cooler

In the Works:
1. NZXT Sentry LX Fan Controller
2. Cooler Master V8 CPU Cooler
3. Acer 24" Full-HD Monitor
4. OCZ 16gb Ram
5. Nvidia Galaxy GT240 Video Card
6. HDD #3 - 1.5tb Segate

I am not a gamer but use my desktop mostly for video editing, photoshop, and programming.

There is so much stuff you can upgrade your build very cheap nowadays...

If you are into video editing/photoshop... then on that case get a newer quadcore... 955 or 965 are cheap these days.. your mobo supports it since its AM2+(it supports AM3 cpu).. then overclock it to 4Ghz

Graphic card.... tons and tons decent ones you may get pretty cheap - get an Nvidia 460 right now its at a great price or lower 5770, 260, 250 or 9800GTX+ - any of them are great for editing(they aren't just for gaming and are all better than a 240)

As well you need a better CPU Cooler... V8 isn't enough its old
Air cooling: Noctua NH-D14, Thermalright VenomousX, Thermalright True Black
Semi Water Cooling: Corsair H50 or H70 (no need for maintenance its a sealed kit)
These are just good suggestions as in to handle good enough overclocks at 4Ghz... which you do need for rendering much faster on video or photo editing.

anyways these are just my suggestions as for improvements on your future plans to your rig... no matter what you have a great case


----------



## yojimboryuu

Thank you for the suggestions, I was actually going to ask today about what would be a better cpu cooler. I haven't had the time to overclock my cpu yet, but was thinking of upgrading it first. I was looking at the newer Phenom II X4 and was wondering what would be a stable overclock without water cooling?

Also, if anyone knows about the MSI Mobo Aspen 7548, can it handle the new AMD Phenom X6?

Thanks so much,
James.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu* 
Thank you for the suggestions, I was actually going to ask today about what would be a better cpu cooler. I haven't had the time to overclock my cpu yet, but was thinking of upgrading it first. I was looking at the newer Phenom II X4 and was wondering what would be a stable overclock without water cooling?

Thanks so much,
James.

settings differ between hardwares, but still those cooler I suggested will cool good enough on 4Ghz or the semi water cooling(dont get confused with custom water cooling, the ones I said are SEALED which won't ever require maintenance and as well are good enough on 4ghz - they arent extreme water cooling.. they just cool close to those air coolers I mentioned)

Right now to date "Noctua NH-D14 or Thermalright VenomousX" are both considered the best air coolers right now in the market.. they are both Huge.. but since you have a HAF 932 it wont bother at all lol

Anyways if you decide to get a 965 c3... well on my hardware these are some stable settings I've gotten it to:
3.87ghz 250x15.5 1.38v, nb 2250 auto, ht 2250 auto
4.00ghz 200x20 1.46v, nb 2600 1.25v. ht 2000 auto
4.10ghz 200x20.5 1.5v, nb 2800 1.35v, ht 2000 auto
4.18ghz 220x19 1.51v, nb 2640 1.25v, ht 2200 auto

*note* like I mentioned previously... it differs with hardware and as well not all cpu chips even if its the same model... they don't all overclock stable exactly alike... some require more voltage or less voltages. At least you have now a head start what would be stable settings if you had a 965 C3... a 955 C3 pretty much overclocks kind of the same so its similar settings as well

Forgot to mention you will require to update your bios to the latest version to support AM3 CPU on your AM2+ mobo... unless your current bios version already supports it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- Hi guys.

- Did some management on my HAFFY-X.


















hey Coolman4now, how this Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 120mm work for you, cuz i was thinking to get 3, but i did read some review and they said this fan its kind dreadfull, since you have 2 in this case i like to know what is your review and if you have that kinda money wold you get the Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S3HS 120mmNoiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S3HS 120mm stead of Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 120mm


----------



## blue-cat

i'd assume that because the sides a mesh they don't produce a great results as the air could be lost. also rattling could be likely.

but maybe that's the design for some super aerodynamic reason.


----------



## ITOzann

I love my case!


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ITOzann* 


















I love my case!

OMG! I love white in cases. Have you sprayed the sides cos I've been wondering what it'd look like for a while and would love to see. Did you use appliance white or a matte version.


----------



## ITOzann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
OMG! I love white in cases. Have you sprayed the sides cos I've been wondering what it'd look like for a while and would love to see. Did you use appliance white or a matte version.

thanks! I remove the paint using aircraft paint remover, sand it down, and the paint it with automotive paint.(what ever car body shops use)

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ase-build.html


----------



## ITOzann




----------



## lawrencendlw

I think that the mesh sides allow air to be drawn in from the sides and allow more CFM... but that could be wrong too and it could just be for looks and if that's the case then its a dumb idea if it effects the performance because most people buy fans for performance and not looks lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
i'd assume that because the sides a mesh they don't produce a great results as the air could be lost. also rattling could be likely.

but maybe that's the design for some super aerodynamic reason.


----------



## euph0bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *euph0bear* 
Here's my application to the club!

Will post photos of my rig once they're all inside the massive HAF X!!

Upgraded my motherboard, CPU and RAM during the past week.










Sorry for the late update but they're all in the Haf X now!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
I suggest you use the IDE/EIDE cable with cable features a rounded design instead crappy stock cable.









I use the stock cable, spray painted black, and routed around everything. All things considered, it works well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ITOzann* 









You might want to upload your system specs. It's in the User CP, under System.


----------



## Sainesk

some of the HAFs in this thread look amazing, I have no modding skills so here's my plain boring cases


----------



## yojimboryuu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sainesk* 
some of the HAFs in this thread look amazing, I have no modding skills so here's my plain boring cases


















Don't feel bad, I don't usually mod too much myself and only overclock. To be honest, I liked the HAF 932 stock and all I did was change out the front red fan for the blue one and added my own blue fans inside.


----------



## yojimboryuu

I will post my pictures soon once my new card reader comes from rosewill.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ITOzann*


----------



## hlaalu

How are you guys hooking up the headphone/mic jacks? looks like we need to make an adapter that fits into our sound cards? Or is there an easier way?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
How are you guys hooking up the headphone/mic jacks?

From my keyboard


----------



## Zendani

I got this case a few weeks ago and I can't believe how bright the LED power light is. I live in an apartment complex and you can see it easily from the parking lot about 50 feet away outside my apartment. I think strangers probably wonder what it is...

I think it's freaking cool though.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol I live at the top of a hill and about 1000 yards at the bottom of the hill you can see this ominous red glow coming from my window. I'm waiting for dude's to come by my house looking for a hooker like I'm the red light district in Amsterdam lol. But I agree it does look really awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zendani* 
I got this case a few weeks ago and I can't believe how bright the LED power light is. I live in an apartment complex and you can see it easily from the parking lot about 50 feet away outside my apartment. I think strangers probably wonder what it is...

I think it's freaking cool though.


----------



## johnko1

Time to update my case.cut the mesh and put a plexi-glass 2 months ago but was a bit lazy to upload.Anyway here it is (it's a bit dirty i know)










AND....










Hope I had more money to make it better but i'm a 16 years old student lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Man I wish I had enough money to get all of what you have back (WAYYYYYYYYYY BACK) when I was 16.... someone has some really awesome parents who really love him (or spoil him.... or both) lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Time to update my case.cut the mesh and put a plexi-glass 2 months ago but was a bit lazy to upload.Anyway here it is (it's a bit dirty i know)

Hope I had more money to make it better but i'm a 16 years old student lol


----------



## yojimboryuu

Hello and Good Evening Everyone,

I had a quick question that I was wondering if anyone had an answer to. I have a MSI 7548 (Aspen) and I am a bit confused on the HDD LED jumper. For everything else that is on the front panel I have a positive and a negative, but with the HDD I have a "P" and a "S". I have it hooked up right now to P as positive and S as negative, but I am not noticing any activity with the LED. I would just flip the wire but wanted to find out exactly what the P and S are and as to why its not + and - as it is with other boards.

Thanks for all of your help,
James.


----------



## saer

Will a HAF 932 side panel fit on a HAF X ?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saer* 
Will a HAF 932 side panel fit on a HAF X ?

I think the HAF X is a bit bigger so no, could be wrong though.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saer* 
Will a HAF 932 side panel fit on a HAF X ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
I think the HAF X is a bit bigger so no, could be wrong though.

No, the CM site lists it as fitting.


----------



## ski-bum

Have to post this here also. Seen ALOT of red/black paint. This is with the "blue" edition of this case.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ior-paint.html


----------



## yojimboryuu

Hey all,

Has anyone had the "System Fan Failure" warning message? I looked in my bios but could not find where to disable it. I have all fans running on the power supply and not on the mobo.

Thanks,
James.


----------



## Aximous

Prolly it's whining about that you don't have a fan connected to the cpu fan header so it thinks that your cpu fan died.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Have to post this here also. Seen ALOT of red/black paint. This is with the "blue" edition of this case.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ior-paint.html


Fix your signature. It's wayyy to big/long.


----------



## lawrencendlw

The HAF 932 panels will in fact fit on the HAF X case and it is a perfect fit, not a "close enough" fit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saer* 
Will a HAF 932 side panel fit on a HAF X ?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu* 
Hey all,

Has anyone had the "System Fan Failure" warning message? I looked in my bios but could not find where to disable it. I have all fans running on the power supply and not on the mobo.

Thanks,
James.

it depends on which bios you run
for instance i have the award bios and i simply go to the place where it shows you the fan speed (ex: sysfan1, sysfan2, pwrfan, cpufan, etc..) and just under those i have the option to enable or disable alarm sound if fan fails but no messages. come to think of it, did you consider a bios update? maybe that could be the problem


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know that on the Asus P6X58D Premium and -E BIOS you can set the fas to ignore to fix that problem too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
it depends on which bios you run
for instance i have the award bios and i simply go to the place where it shows you the fan speed (ex: sysfan1, sysfan2, pwrfan, cpufan, etc..) and just under those i have the option to enable or disable alarm sound if fan fails but no messages. come to think of it, did you consider a bios update? maybe that could be the problem


----------



## yojimboryuu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
it depends on which bios you run
for instance i have the award bios and i simply go to the place where it shows you the fan speed (ex: sysfan1, sysfan2, pwrfan, cpufan, etc..) and just under those i have the option to enable or disable alarm sound if fan fails but no messages. come to think of it, did you consider a bios update? maybe that could be the problem

Good suggestion, I actually just did that and I don't have an option for the fan at all. It is grayed out so as to where I can not edit values to it. Is there somewhere in the registry that I can change so that it is not looking for it at start up that will change the bios for me?


----------



## lawrencendlw

The registry is in the OS and since the BIOS is what runs the computer prior to the OS I'm pretty sure that even trying to edit the registry wont get you anywhere in this regard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu* 
Good suggestion, I actually just did that and I don't have an option for the fan at all. It is grayed out so as to where I can not edit values to it. Is there somewhere in the registry that I can change so that it is not looking for it at start up that will change the bios for me?


----------



## XtachiX

maybe you could try to actually plug a fan in there and see if it will give you any warnings? it shouldnt do that


----------



## Forsaken_id

So i said screw it and bought the DEMCiflex filter kit for my 932. I got lucky, it just went up $10 the next day. LOL.

I'll post updated pics when I get it in along with my new C300 128GB SSD.


----------



## Swae

I got a fan controller the other day, and found out my HAF X didn't come with any 3.5in to 5.25 drive bay covers. Would this one work? http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=319


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swae* 
I got a fan controller the other day, and found out my HAF X didn't come with any 3.5in to 5.25 drive bay covers. Would this one work? http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=319

Yeah that should work.


----------



## yojimboryuu

So has anyone put another 200/230mm fan behind the the hard drive cage? so that the front fan is pushing air into the hard drive and then one directly behind them is pulling the air to help redirect the heat quicker?


----------



## frozenicex

Update with New Stuff


----------



## Nooooob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 
Update with New Stuff


Nice system!


----------



## mattress00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 
Update with New Stuff

Very nice, professional look. I am impressed...and jealous!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 
Update with New Stuff


That is one of the nicest WC setups I've seen.

Really like the straight direct runs. Very clean.


----------



## saer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
The HAF 932 panels will in fact fit on the HAF X case and it is a perfect fit, not a "close enough" fit.

Awesome! thanks.

On that note, anyone want to trade their HAF 932 black edition side panel for my HAF X side panel


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm looking for someone to just sell me their HAF 932 stock side panel with the 4 fan spots on it so that I can have that and If I dont like the way that it looks then I can still go back to my stock HAF X door. I can just order one new from Cooler Master can't I? If so, can someone link me a link to where I can buy it please?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saer* 
Awesome! thanks.

On that note, anyone want to trade their HAF 932 black edition side panel for my HAF X side panel


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I'm looking for someone to just sell me their HAF 932 stock side panel with the 4 fan spots on it so that I can have that and If I dont like the way that it looks then I can still go back to my stock HAF X door. I can just order one new from Cooler Master can't I? If so, can someone link me a link to where I can buy it please?

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=131


----------



## lawrencendlw

Dude I would rep you 5 times for this but I can't so 1 will have to be enough... Thanks a ton.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=131


----------



## Trademark

heres my complete build man








Coolermaster HAF X .


You Tube


----------



## jmcmtank

Small refresh to my 932, mainly just tubing;


----------



## johnko1

looks quite good man


----------



## jmcmtank

Shame about the pic 'though! I'll need to cunningly change it.......


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I'm looking for someone to just sell me their HAF 932 stock side panel with the 4 fan spots on it so that I can have that and If I dont like the way that it looks then I can still go back to my stock HAF X door. I can just order one new from Cooler Master can't I? If so, can someone link me a link to where I can buy it please?

dude wait a bit and we can see what is going to happen. i have the case that you might end up having
it is a bit bent but the sides are straight still


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levontraut* 
dude wait a bit and we can see what is going to happen. i have the case that you might end up having
it is a bit bent but the sides are straight still

yeah, what's happening with that? rma'd or what?
plus is ceadder still sleeving? makes me never wanna sleeve my cables individully.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Small refresh to my 932, mainly just tubing;
snip

Is that a D5 dress kit or a pump top?


----------



## jmcmtank

This pump top, *link*.


----------



## blue-cat

sorry to be a troll but i'm getting a little desperate as my storage is almost full. surely someone has a hdd cage with trays that I can buy, please throw a PM my way if you do please.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Awesome, PM me and let me know what you have in mind.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


dude wait a bit and we can see what is going to happen. i have the case that you might end up having
it is a bit bent but the sides are straight still



Ceadderman isn't sleeving at the time being but isn't able to update this due to personal family reasons but will be back up on here as soon as he can. Until then if you can all have a little patience for him please as he will add everyone as soon as he can get back on here and take care of it. Ceadderman and myself are currently talking about allowing me to take over as temporary thread admin just until he is able to come back in a full capacity, but until then again please have a little patience as we have all had our personal family issues that take precedence over stuff like this thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


yeah, what's happening with that? rma'd or what?
plus is ceadder still sleeving? makes me never wanna sleeve my cables individully.


----------



## hoostie

Here is a pic of my 932. Just got the new cards.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
yeah, what's happening with that? rma'd or what?
plus is ceadder still sleeving? makes me never wanna sleeve my cables individully.

Thats why i would get something like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...d90d77881159a9

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...d90d77881159a9


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes you could buy that but ceadderman will ultimately have the better end result. It looks much better and is also much more functional to have the cables done all the way back to the PSU that way there is no big mass of cables anywhere, The since braid makes it much better for cable management.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scaz* 
Thats why i would get something like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...d90d77881159a9

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...d90d77881159a9


----------



## bestermj

Hi HAF owners

I'm looking to buy a new case and I'm seriously considering the HAF X.

My question is- is this case as sexy as it looks on the Internet.
I've also looked into the 932 black edition, but unfortunately can't find one anywhere in my country and shipping costs are way too much.

Thought this would be the best place to ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lawrencendlw

As an HAF X owner I can honestly tell you that it is in fact just as sexy in front of you as is does online, if not even more sexy =D And then there is also the fact that Cooler Master Cases always are bigger than they look for some reason or another. This thing is as beautiful to work with as it is to look at. As functional as it is good looking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bestermj* 
Hi HAF owners

I'm looking to buy a new case and I'm seriously considering the HAF X.

My question is- is this case as sexy as it looks on the Internet.
I've also looked into the 932 black edition, but unfortunately can't find one anywhere in my country and shipping costs are way too much.

Thought this would be the best place to ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bestermj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
As an HAF X owner I can honestly tell you that it is in fact just as sexy in front of you as is does online, if not even more sexy =D And then there is also the fact that Cooler Master Cases always are bigger than they look for some reason or another. This thing is as beautiful to work with as it is to look at. As functional as it is good looking.

Oh and I forgot to ask, How much noise does it produce? This is quite important to me.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That all depends on the amount of fans, which fans, and whether or not you use some sort of noise insulation in your case. But stock it is pretty quiet overall because it uses a 230mm and several 200mm fans to cool and they all run around 700 RPM so that keeps the noise down. If you use all the optional fans it raises the noise slightly but overall is still quite quiet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bestermj* 
Oh and I forgot to ask, How much noise does it produce? This is quite important to me.


----------



## noob.deagle

its been a long time since i posted







, but here is a small update;

i replaced my Zalman 9500 cpu cooler with a Noctua NH-D14 and well its massive!! you have to take out the cpu cooler to change or insert new ram cause it takes up the whole width of the mobo, ill have better photos soon to show of the gtx470 to but here is the cooler










and of course a dodgy pic take with my HTC legend







will have better ones up when my LED's come


----------



## doat

what's with the green light is it there to help your eyes in the dark?


----------



## B-roca

Hi guys

So as you guys may have heard from me previously I was working on a full acrylic windows for my HAF 932 and its is finally complete!!!!. Ok so the HAF put up an almighty battle with my cordless drill but in the end the HAF lost.(the haf is ****ing strong!)

here are some pics

Before










After




























I think it looks better but some Aholes's on the teamspeak think it looks bad (Anton & and the silly little Asian (desire))

Pics are of bad quality because they were taken with my cellphone


----------



## CCast88

I want to join =] posted a thread a while back about my build but i have a 932


----------



## lawrencendlw

We will have people added to the club as soon as Ceadderman is back up and running but in the mean time just post a pic with your HAF case and then go ahead and put the code into your sig line so it shows that you are in the club... all the cool kids are doing it =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CCast88* 
I want to join =] posted a thread a while back about my build but i have a 932


----------



## Gerik

can i join heres mine and i just got my haf X today


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
can i join heres mine and i just got my haf X today

Nice computer. I am surpised you didn't just got water since you have all of those really nice heatsinks and fans.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'd like to join the club, I just swapped my 900 for a HAF932 and I love it, it was a huge upgrade.


----------



## Gerik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


Nice computer. I am surpised you didn't just got water since you have all of those really nice heatsinks and fans.


the reason i didnt go to liquid cooling because whenever new Gpu comes i need to buy new water block...

heres an update on the haf X i put 2 120mm fan on the front


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
the reason i didnt go to liquid cooling because whenever new Gpu comes i need to buy new water block...

heres an update on the haf X i put 2 120mm fan on the front


CPU watercooling? :duh:


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-roca* 
CPU watercooling? :duh:

water cooling is not an obligation..

If he wants air.. then that's it end of opinions


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
water cooling is not an obligation..

If he wants air.. then that's it end of opinions

This case LOVES the watercooling imo though


----------



## RonB94GT

Think it's time to get a new administrator of this thread. Still don't get how you can get administrative privileges in less than 6 months on the board, when they are so strict with the 35 rep system. But thats just me.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I will call and talk to Ceadderman. Last time I talked to him he was working on getting me either Co-ownership or Temp admin of the thread so that I can add people and such. I'll keep you guys updated but Ceadderman has alot on his plate at the time being so try and cut the guy a little slack please. I'll take care of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
Think it's time to get a new administrator of this thread. Still don't get how you can get administrative privileges in less than 6 months on the board, when they are so strict with the 35 rep system. But thats just me.


----------



## bonedancr

Haf932 owner here, have started buying water cooling parts to convert my sig rig to H20. I'm interested in making use of the Haf's fillport, and am not finding any good examples of it being accomplished. I have seen a couple threads arguing about whether the DD filport will fit properly or not but thats about where it ends. I'm sure I can rig it with some bends and tubes and what not, but would really appreciate advice from someone who has made it work.

My plan is to mount one of the new Swiftech 320 rad/pump combos in the top and like I said if possible connect it to the fillport.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29155.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 










Congrats & DAMNIT! Your rig is sooo sexy... I am sure HAF gangs feel warm to welcome you to join with us.


----------



## _REAPER_

Cut the man (CEADDERMAN) some slack for real he has alot going on I am sure just be patient with him. He has been a good admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I will call and talk to Ceadderman. Last time I talked to him he was working on getting me either Co-ownership or Temp admin of the thread so that I can add people and such. I'll keep you guys updated but Ceadderman has alot on his plate at the time being so try and cut the guy a little slack please. I'll take care of it.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 









Congrants, Your cable management is passed Aplus!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thank you for seconding my notion lol. I promise that each and every one of you will be updated as soon as possible. All that we ask from you is a little patience but until then you can sport the Cooler Master HAF tag proudly =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Cut the man (CEADDERMAN) some slack for real he has alot going on I am sure just be patient with him. He has been a good admin


----------



## lawrencendlw

That cable management isn't just past A+, It's on a whole new level. I will from here on out name such level "**** THAT MAKES ME JEALOUS" level =D. so the scale now goes F < D < C < B < A < OMFGTMMJ lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Congrants, Your cable management is passed Aplus!


----------



## hlaalu

So what's a good psu with long cords to run with this case? something modular too?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have a ABS Dark Beret 1000w 80+ Modular and all my cables fit in my HAF X but I would say for you to buy a good PSU that you want and get sleeved cable extenders that way the cable management looks nicer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
So what's a good psu with long cords to run with this case? something modular too?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 









Wow there is very nice WC rig, but Do You Focus on Work Too Much?


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:

Wow there is very nice WC rig, but Do You Focus on Work Too Much?
You have lost me there mate?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Got my C300 SSD in, still waiting on filters and WC drain stuff (more pics then).
Kinda strange to annodize in graphite not black, but whatever.

















Screwed it to one of my spare HD racks after drilling holes:









and tucked it away in my 932:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Those are some nice and fast SSD's aren't they? I got a Micron RealSSD 128GB SATA III SSD and this thing soars. I did a HD Tune test last night and got some nice results. I'll post a screenshot from the test here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id* 
Got my C300 SSD in, still waiting on filters and WC drain stuff (more pics then).
Kinda strange to annodize in graphite not black, but whatever.

Screwed it to one of my spare HD racks after drilling holes:

and tucked it away in my 932:


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Those are some nice and fast SSD's aren't they? I got a Micron RealSSD 128GB SATA III SSD and this thing soars. I did a HD Tune test last night and got some nice results. I'll post a screenshot from the test here.

Nice and fast, indeed.

Those C200s never got released to consumers (not very good) and the M225s were OK, but the C300 is a damn fine SSD.


----------



## Forsaken_id

So I _just_ got my DEMCfilters in:

















The only problem is that the front one doesn't cover all the intake holes sadly:

















Hard to get a good picture, but about the same as the pantyhose i was using before. The difference is I can just peel this off and blow it out, instead of taking anything apart.

The side, top, and bottom fit good, but as mentioned before the front is a little small. I got them for $50, but the next day they went up to $60. On this item it is really easy to argue for or against them based on the cost and cleaning time saved so everyone will have a different views.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just use a couple of pieces of electrical tape to cover the other holes that way dust wont get in through them. That's what I'd do. You'd figure that since the kit is made for the HAF 932 that it would fit perfect and cover everything that it needs to fit lol. you won't lose much if any airflow from covering the holes with the tape. In fact you probably lose more airflow from the filter than from anything else.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Just use a couple of pieces of electrical tape to cover the other holes that way dust wont get in through them. That's what I'd do. You'd figure that since the kit is made for the HAF 932 that it would fit perfect and cover everything that it needs to fit lol. you won't lose much if any airflow from covering the holes with the tape. In fact you probably lose more airflow from the filter than from anything else.

Electrical tape? Already did.









Lol at fitment was right. This does have to be the least restrictive filter ever for the amount of dust I expect it to keep out though.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't know what it is but whatever that is on your desk next to your case, you need to turn it down because that thing is LOUD (well color wise anyways) =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id* 
Electrical tape? Already did.









Lol at fitment was right. This does have to be the least restrictive filter ever for the amount of dust I expect it to keep out though.


----------



## Gerik

i fix my cable management again to get a better look

Old









New


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
i fix my cable management again to get a better look

Old









New









yup it looks better moving the drive down.. and arranging a few tiny cables(using the PSU case cover lol)
I'll be honest it took me a bit to notice what was different between old & new


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I have a ABS Dark Beret 1000w 80+ Modular and all my cables fit in my HAF X but I would say for you to buy a good PSU that you want and get sleeved cable extenders that way the cable management looks nicer

Is that the trick most people are doing? extenders?


----------



## Shadowtroop

hey guys i just installed my loop


----------



## koven

^ nice, how are your temps vs the h50?

is that the xspc kit ?


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
^ nice, how are your temps vs the h50?

is that the xspc kit ?


hmmm its about 15C lower at 3.8, im doing like 47C o Prime95

its just the XSPC rad with EK blocks and a Swiftech pump and res


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
hmmm its about 15C lower at 3.8, im doing like 47C o Prime95

its just the XSPC rad with EK blocks and a Swiftech pump and res

what ambients? I know you live in TX but what are the room ambients where that computer is(I hope your testing was with no AC.. it would seems odd 47c with AC on)...
Me on Air cooling with Prime95 on Blend after 3 hours at 4ghz was 46c that is with my AC on

















something must be wrong in that water cooling set up... even though you do need allot more fans for that rad to see its actual performance I'd assume

According to the pics I only see 3 top fans... you need 3 more in the bottom

Eitherway.. that is a massive improvement if you are saying 15c drop compared to the H50


----------



## lawrencendlw

A lot of people are using extenders not because their cables wont reach but because it makes it look much nicer to have all single braided cables going to the individual components than to have a huge mess of stock cables looking all ratty in there. But if the power supply that you buy doesn't fit or if it just doesn't look the way that you would like then extenders is defiantly the way to go for you. I will say this though. Don't go cheap on your PSU because you will regret it later. It is maybe the most important part of your computer. If it doesn't get enough power to components then they wont work as they should and in some cases it may make the short out and blow or something. Good luck either way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
Is that the trick most people are doing? extenders?


----------



## ilocos boy

can u please add me.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop* 
hey guys i just installed my loop



That's a huge rad man


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[IMG*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/forsaken_id/Teh%20Puter/HAF932Filter007.jpg[/IMG]

Hard to get a good picture, but about the same as the pantyhose i was using before. The difference is I can just peel this off and blow it out, instead of taking anything apart.

The side, top, and bottom fit good, but as mentioned before the front is a little small. I got them for $50, but the next day they went up to $60. On this item it is really easy to argue for or against them based on the cost and cleaning time saved so everyone will have a different views.

Man i prefer cleaning the dust inside after 15 days rathen than cleaning filters ever week cause they coller a lot of dust and reduce a lot of cfm .

P.S ; a lot of dust makes pc look ugly


----------



## rocstar96

Anyone got the 912 yet?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
Anyone got the 912 yet?

No but from what I've heard it is absolutely amazing. So much airflow in such a small case blows all the heat right out of the box. I just bought a 932 because I have a non-modular PSU and as it is, it was a pain to set up neatly. I need to get me a SATA DVD drive, some longer SATA cables, and a modular PSU =/


----------



## rocstar96

Yeah, its only $60, hot damn! I cant wait for the advanced version with window and black interior!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
Yeah, its only $60, hot damn! I cant wait for the advanced version with window and black interior!

It has dust filters as well. It's no doubt an excellent deal, easily the best mid-tower ever sold. If you have local stores that carry it you can likely get it for $50 as that's what it's really priced at.

Size comparison of 912/922/932:


----------



## XtachiX

do you know what i think?
this is my opinion so no big deal
the haf 922 is the little brother of the haf 932
the haf 912 is the cousin of the haf 922 and at the same time he is the little brother of the haf 942 (x)
we have a haf happy family here =P


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
do you know what i think?
this is my opinion so no big deal
the haf 922 is the little brother of the haf 932
the haf 912 is the cousin of the haf 922 and at the same time he is the little brother of the haf 942 (x)
we have a haf happy family here =P

Ummm... you... kind of complicated it more than you had to. How about: The HAF series are a happy VERY wealthy family of brothers. 912/922/932/942 smallest to biggest brother


----------



## ilocos boy

can u add me please


----------



## ilocos boy

more pic with my new calibre geforce 480


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys can you fit a thick 360 + push/pull fans inside HAF X? What about with thick fans like KAZEs?


----------



## richardbb85

i have mine mounted on top, can't remember exactly but i don't think my rad fit inside


----------



## _REAPER_

Yes you can fit a big rad with push pull fans,


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
Anyone got the 912 yet?

I'm about to get one for a build I'll be doing for my brother.

From all the reviews I've read and seen, it seems like a very solid budget case. Plus, I've always loved the HAF look.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
Ummm... you... kind of complicated it more than you had to. How about: The HAF series are a happy VERY wealthy family of brothers. 912/922/932/942 smallest to biggest brother









maybe


----------



## un4given-goth

*waves arms*
has just got my HAF 922








Can i get in?


----------



## yojimboryuu

My Current Rig Pictures. I am going to upgrade the video card and the cpu cooler some time soon. I am still looking at choices over what to get and have narrowed it down to a few from suggestions that were given to me by fellow users.




























As you can see I have blue led fans all over inside the case to brighten it up but not blind anyone in my house when they sit at my computer desk.


----------



## DynoMonster

Can i get added please? I Just got a 932.

http://www.overclock.net/customprofi...ic128479_1.gif


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu* 
My Current Rig Pictures. I am going to upgrade the video card and the cpu cooler some time soon. I am still looking at choices over what to get and have narrowed it down to a few from suggestions that were given to me by fellow users.
As you can see I have blue led fans all over inside the case to brighten it up but not blind anyone in my house when they sit at my computer desk.

Lookin good. Welcome to OCN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DynoMonster* 
Can i get added please? I Just got a 932.

Be sure to fill out your "sig rig" info under usercp/edit system.

Hope you enjoy your new 932 it's a great case

Welcome to OCN


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Question for all you water guys still on a 932.

Are any of you also seeing the top of your case flex. Where the rad mounts are, mine has sunk almost 1/4 inch. The small lip on the top actually sits beneathe the outer perimeter now.

Anyone else have this happen? Im wondering if I have simply added too much weight to the top, with my pair of MCR stacks.


----------



## bajer29

Here's mine. Cold Cathodes and LEDs to come


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
Question for all you water guys still on a 932.

Are any of you also seeing the top of your case flex. Where the rad mounts are, mine has sunk almost 1/4 inch. The small lip on the top actually sits beneathe the outer perimeter now.

Anyone else have this happen? Im wondering if I have simply added too much weight to the top, with my pair of MCR stacks.

I've only got a single slim rad up top with push pull but theres no flex or creep.

There shouldn't be any creep problems with the metal at all. You need to contact coolermaster about this asap if it's bad enough to be bothering you (probs best to do so anyways).


----------



## hoostie

I painted my psu. I think it looks better than the previous blue.

Before










After


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
I've only got a single slim rad up top with push pull but theres no flex or creep.

There shouldn't be any creep problems with the metal at all. You need to contact coolermaster about this asap if it's bad enough to be bothering you (probs best to do so anyways).

Greeeaaaaaaaat.

I got 4lb 10oz of rad up there, plus 3 Ultra Kazes and the fittins/fluid. Im thinking around7lb total, you are right, that shouldnt cause this issue. UGH, doubt CM will warranty it as I have modded it, and it's over a year old /cry.

I will ask them what the maximum recommended weight is at the top, as I think I may need to add vertical supports.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## AstroWicked

Here's my HAF 932, it's in the process of being painted. I will have pictures when I'm done.

Osiris 021 by AndyJWoodard, on Flickr

Osiris 005 by AndyJWoodard, on Flickr

Osiris 009 by AndyJWoodard, on Flickr

Disregard dust and poor cable management...I am replacing the CM Hyper 212+ with a Corsair H50 and adding a WD velociraptor, then next week throwing some paint down.


----------



## tasospaok123

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

This is mine


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

This is mine


Aww, I remember the days when my haf was naked. Now it looks like an oversized oompa loompa







.

@marauder theres no harm giving it a go.


----------



## FannBlade

Hey guys I have finally started my HAF 932 build. It will be quite extensive dual rad single loop build. I hope to have it done in 4 weeks. So you may want to subscribe to my build log found Here or in my sig.

Here is a teaser pic.









I hope you like it when it's done.

"Scrape Metal" HAF 932EXT (more on name later)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Edit: Deleted due to gross incompetence on my part


----------



## Sainesk

I just have to say were on the 912th page!!!







looking forward to 922 and 932 hehe, anyway where's the best place to put cold cathodes in the 932 in your opinions?

I have 2 12" red ones lying around and couldn't decide the best spot for them so I just left them in my cupboard...









(ah page 809 also has some answers about this...)


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd say that the best places would be on the top and bottom of the case over by the side panel so that when you put the panel on you don't see the light itself but the effects of it. I am planning on getting a couple of lights myself for my case but have been in the same predicament that you are in. Also I want to get some that are actually red and not orange or pink lol. I think that Logisys makes some "True color" red CCFL's that are actually red but for a single light it is like $25 + Shipping so for now I just bought some Yate Loon High speeds Clear red LED case fans to replace my Cooler Master C4's since it's a drop of 2 CFM and they are much brighter (suggestion to me for this was made by Ceadderman, Thanks bud =D) plus I am replacing my stock 140mm rear exhaust with a 140 yate loon and it is a higher CFM than the stock so that will help get out a little more heat from my OC'd i7-930 and my hotplate of a graphics card that they call a eVGA GTX 480 SC lol. overall I expect to have much more light with lower temps and an overall happiness factor of 9/10 =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sainesk* 
I just have to say were on the 912th page!!!







looking forward to 922 and 932 hehe, anyway where's the best place to put cold cathodes in the 932 in your opinions?

I have 2 12" red ones lying around and couldn't decide the best spot for them so I just left them in my cupboard...









(ah page 809 also has some answers about this...)


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Also I want to get some that are actually red and not orange or pink lol.D

First pair I bought turned out to be redish pink so I never used them. Purchased 2 logysis red led meteor lights (they don't make them anymore







) and they are perfect. Going to put up new pics of my computer once I get my new parts in, already gutted and cleaned my computer and put in my fans and power supply though.

I'm thinking I will need a new way to organize my fans though since it seems sloppier this time and with so many there are just tons of wires everywhere.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just sleeve the cables to your fans and run them as much out of site as possible and it will look nice. As for the Logisys meteor lights they still make something similar but its a LED strip now so it's flexible so you can bend and put it anywhere check these links for what I am talking about

Logisys Red LED Light strip

By the way here's a link to the Logisys meteor light in red

And this is the nice "True Color" Red CCFL's by Logisys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
First pair I bought turned out to be redish pink so I never used them. Purchased 2 logysis red led meteor lights (they don't make them anymore







) and they are perfect. Going to put up new pics of my computer once I get my new parts in, already gutted and cleaned my computer and put in my fans and power supply though.

I'm thinking I will need a new way to organize my fans though since it seems sloppier this time and with so many there are just tons of wires everywhere.


----------



## Arkwin

Long time forum reader, first time poster, just wanted to give my support to all you modders out there, love what you all have done with the mods.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arkwin* 
Long time forum reader, first time poster, just wanted to give my support to all you modders out there, love what you all have done with the mods.

Welcome to OCN

Modder paradise


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arkwin* 
Long time forum reader, first time poster, just wanted to give my support to all you modders out there, love what you all have done with the mods.









Welcome!


----------



## blue-cat

yeah, may that post not be your last. update your rig in your sig?

does anyone know if a harddrive tray can fit under the bottom tray. i know it wouldnt be able to be replaced but it looks like you could just squeeze either a harddrive or a tray too under there. if noone knows I'll check when I power down tomorrow morning just wondering though.


----------



## Shawouin

Been readin for some time, but now I'm a proud HAF owner.

Just finished my paint job this week-end on my brand new HAF-X.

It felt kinda weird to put apart and sand my new case only one hour after I got it. I'll get my other fan and fan controller this week. As the best case ever, the HAF-X really deserve the best paint job I could provide. I'll send pics as soon as the thing's done.


----------



## ammarmalik

can someone please tell me if the 24pin connector cable of cooler master silent pro 600W is long enough to be routed through the back and onto the motherboard?


----------



## FannBlade

Can't speak from experience on that PSU but I'm sure it will. You will usually have problems with the 8 pin being to short,you may want to order one to have it on hand.
Look herefor some extensions.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Can't speak from experience on that PSU but I'm sure it will. You will usually have problems with the 8 pin being to short,you may want to order one to have it on hand.
Look herefor some extensions.

$31.95 for an 8 pin extension?!?!?!







No thanks!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bajer29* 
$31.95 for an 8 pin extension?!?!?!







No thanks!

$7.99...it was just an example
black 8 pin


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I'm looking for someone to just sell me their HAF 932 stock side panel with the 4 fan spots on it so that I can have that and If I dont like the way that it looks then I can still go back to my stock HAF X door. I can just order one new from Cooler Master can't I? If so, can someone link me a link to where I can buy it please?

This what you are looking for?
I have this one it's brand new but does have a little overspray on it that can be barley seen. (window was covered)



















If interested PM me your address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## FannBlade

Here is another little teaser. Got most of the cuts finished.
Here are couple pics of cut for the 8" cathodes behind front grill strips.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
$7.99...it was just an example
black 8 pin

Oh... lol I just the first one I saw was ridiculous. My bad.


----------



## ammarmalik

Guys I got a HAF932. I need one suggestion. I have painted my interior black with a hint of red here and there. Basically 90% black and 10% red. What I want to know is should I go ahead and paint my case red from the outside like the AMD edition or just leave it black?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ammarmalik*


Guys I got a HAF932. I need one suggestion. I have painted my interior black with a hint of red here and there. Basically 90% black and 10% red. What I want to know is should I go ahead and paint my case red from the outside like the AMD edition or just leave it black?


I would leave it black. The AMD version is cool and all but honestly imo I like black better. Red highlights or pinstripes would be a nice though


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have a HAF X and what I did was paint all of the grills on the case red. The ones in the 5.25" Bay covers and the 230mm and 200mm fan covers. It looks really nice without too much red. I'd just stick with the same theme on the outside as you have on the inside, 90% black and 10% red.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ammarmalik*


Guys I got a HAF932. I need one suggestion. I have painted my interior black with a hint of red here and there. Basically 90% black and 10% red. What I want to know is should I go ahead and paint my case red from the outside like the AMD edition or just leave it black?


----------



## ammarmalik

@lawrence
that sounds really good. I'll consider that. What do you think of a red/white racing stripe running down the centre of the case horizontally? something like this
http://img177.imageshack.us/i/shelbygt500red.jpg/


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ammarmalik* 
@lawrence
that sounds really good. I'll consider that. What do you think of a red/white racing stripe running down the centre of the case horizontally? something like this
http://img177.imageshack.us/i/shelbygt500red.jpg/

I like that


----------



## OverSightX




----------



## FannBlade

Another teaser update from my build log.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 










Looks really good. Now take it all apart and paint the inside satin black...


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Looks really good. Now take it all apart and paint the inside satin black...

Thats one thing I have been meaning to do for a very long time lol. I kinda like the metal look or may be im just a little lazy to take everything apart again


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
I kinda like the metal look or may be im just a little lazy to take everything apart again









Tell me about it! It's alot of work for 20 minutes of painting.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Tell me about it! It's alot of work for 20 minutes of painting.

We will see what happens next time I get an urge to take it all apart. Unfortunately it's illegal to sell spray paint here in Chicago so I would have to make a trip to Indy and pick some up ( only an hour away but still ). The only thing to be added/changed soon is the ram fan to this which i already ordered:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835236002

But thats it and not disassembly required


----------



## FannBlade

That's crazy...NO spray paint?

Want me to send you a couple cans? LOL
I live in Indy.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
That's crazy...NO spray paint?

Want me to send you a couple cans? LOL
I live in Indy.

lol When the time comes Ill swing by your place and get them







But yea no spray paint allowed here or in Il for that matter I think dam politics!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
lol When the time comes Ill swing by your place and get them







But yea no spray paint allowed here or in Il for that matter I think dam politics!









i think it might have to do with people painting graffiti all over the place at one point, maybe?


----------



## omrimon

I'd like to remove the AC'97 connector extended from the HD AUDIO connector from the front panel on my HAF X.

Some of the pins have two wires going into them and those are the wires going to the AC'97 that I want to remove.

I don't wanna cause any damage so can someone give me some pointers on how to achieve what I want to do.

Here's a picture showing what I'm talking about



Thanks!


----------



## Shawouin

My project is finally done, at least for the case, I still need to get more hardware.










































































I used mylar stencil that I cut myself, cause I didn't want the clear edge I would have if I used tape cut in the CADPAT pattern (CADPAT is the name for the canadian digital camouflage, US is MADPAT). I didn't used the same Krylon brand paint for the inside, so the clear coat made a reaction with the yellow paint. I sanded the side, bottom and back, but not the inside.

I added a 200mm red fan on the side and a small 120mm blue inside. I also got UV 12" cathode, unfortunately we can't see the uv red sata wire (well, they said red, but it look much more like pink, so it doesn't matter very much if it's hidden.

Edit:I forgot to put the back view


----------



## waar

outside looks great.

can't say im a huge fan of the inside.

good job tho. digi camo is awesome


----------



## Nhb93

Other than that slight paint blotch on the inside, that's high on the list of well done HAF's in my book. Great last picture, and the inside, while I'm not sure how I feel about the scheme, looks professional.

On a side note, my case looks like junk right now. So much dust in the fans and whatnot. Can't wait for this rainy weather to pass so I can bring it outside and blow it out.


----------



## fitness4sia

I hope this question doesn't irritate people but -

the 200MM optional fan for the HAF X.

Anyone know what fans can fit?

Does Fry's carry any 200MM fans that I can use to install at the optional 200MM section?

I'm not sure which is right, some people have stated that the haf x comes with extra screws that can mount the optional 200mm. Others say go to a computer repair shop and ask for them, while others mention hardware stores.

If I were to go to home depot how would I know what size to get?
* or should i take 1 screw out of the 200MM that came with the case and bring it with me?

Also is this thread the best thread to see pix of cable management for the haf x


----------



## lawrencendlw

That does look really nice. Are you going to redo the inside (or at least that one spot) to fix the yellow stripe in the back there? All and all I would have to give it a 11/10 (would be a 12 or 13 except for the one little problem with the inside). Great job man. I can only hope to have a paint job that good in the future. I'd have to outsource that because I am not that good with the paint. Great attention to detail. REP +1 for that bud.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shawouin* 









that reminds me of this scout... did you do that too, or is this a popular style of painting?


----------



## Shawouin

When I noticed the mistake in the back, I was working on that project for a few days, I was eager to finish it to see how it look like with my gear in.

I'll change my mobo soon, to get more then one graphic card, so I'll definitely work on the interior at that time. I wanted to add a red nuclear sign inside, but didn't knew where exactly to put it. By the time I'll work on the interior, I'll have more ideas, maybe involving UV reactive paint, that would be nice. I wanted something a little bit industrial, but mostly militaristic.

In the end, I though the stripe would be less visible. I underestimate the HUGE space inside.

I choose CADPAT because I definitly wanted camo. I haven't saw many digital on the net, and though it would be better for a computer then classic camo. HAF-X is hard to paint with stencil, thanks to is numerous curves, but that's what make is charm.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Welcome to the Vast abyss that is the interior of the HAF X lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shawouin* 
When I noticed the mistake in the back, I was working on that project for a few days, I was eager to finish it to see how it look like with my gear in.

I'll change my mobo soon, to get more then one graphic card, so I'll definitely work on the interior at that time. I wanted to add a red nuclear sign inside, but didn't knew where exactly to put it. By the time I'll work on the interior, I'll have more ideas, maybe involving UV reactive paint, that would be nice. I wanted something a little bit industrial, but mostly militaristic.

In the end, I though the stripe would be less visible. I underestimate the HUGE space inside.

I choose CADPAT because I definitly wanted camo. I haven't saw many digital on the net, and though it would be better for a computer then classic camo. HAF-X is hard to paint with stencil, thanks to is numerous curves, but that's what make is charm.


----------



## fitness4sia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shawouin* 
My project is finally done, at least for the case, I still need to get more hardware.

I added a 200mm red fan on the side and a small 120mm blue inside. I also got UV 12" cathode, unfortunately we can't see the uv red sata wire (well, they said red, but it look much more like pink, so it doesn't matter very much if it's hidden.

so awesome.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shawouin* 
My project is finally done, at least for the case, I still need to get more hardware.











Looks good, pretty creative look on the inside. Still has a military feel.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I agree. And as for the Biohazard or Radioactive logo you were looking to put on the inside. Well I had an idea of where you can either have it laser etched into the plexglass or get a sticker for the window and have it there. Though I think that the laser etching would be the better idea as it would still remain visible through and would light up nice with your cathodes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Looks good, pretty creative look on the inside. Still has a military feel.


----------



## Icejon

Something funny relating to my HAF 932 happened tonight. My fiance powered off my HAF 932 without shutting it down and it shocked my PSU (Silent Pro Gold 1200)







. It left my system unable to POST. After troubleshooting it, I remembered had a UCP 900 in a box, so I decided that tonight was her lucky learning day







. It's only fair she would fix it for me.

Not only did my sweetie replace my PSU, I showed her how to cable manage. She took about 1 hour, afterwards she even vacuumed all the front, bottom and top intakes.

After she was finished she made a face asking "Why is this case so dusty?" , told her "its a HAF, thats the way it is supposed to be!"








So, anyone want to evaluate her cable management so I can tell her how to do it better?

Can we join the club?


----------



## doat

nice gun lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

So were you standing over her the whole time with the gun making sure that she did it? Or is the gun for us to persuade us to let you join lol?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icejon* 
Something funny relating to my HAF 932 happened tonight. My fiance powered off my HAF 932 without shutting it down and it shocked my PSU (Silent Pro Gold 1200)







. It left my system unable to POST. After troubleshooting it, I remembered had a UCP 900 in a box, so I decided that tonight was her lucky learning day







. It's only fair she would fix it for me.

Not only did my sweetie replace my PSU, I showed her how to cable manage. She took about 1 hour, afterwards she even vacuumed all the front, bottom and top intakes.

After she was finished she made a face asking "Why is this case so dusty?" , told her "its a HAF, thats the way it is supposed to be!"

So, anyone want to evaluate her cable management so I can tell her how to do it better?

Can we join the club?


----------



## Kyushu

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out whether or not my setup is the best for cooling my gppu and motherboard. This is my setup:

Front bottom 230mm intake fan stock with haf x case
Side 200mm intake mega flow fan with shroud I bought
Rear 140mm exhaust fan stock
Top 2 200mm exhaust black stock fans that came with the case, 1 at top and 1 in side panel which I replaced with the mega flow and moved the stock one to the top.
GPU Duct 120mm x38mm ultra kaze intake (inside the case)
GPU Bracket 80mm x15 optional fan intake
Corsair H50 push/pull with 120mm san aces with 38mm shroud as intake in the front 5.25 very top drive bays.

I have done several tests and the optional 80mm fan does not make a difference in temps on my gpu. However, in the random and rare event that causes my gpu fan to only run at 65% but being at a 100% load; the 80mm fan will keep the gpu 5C degrees cooler..... If the fan is at 100%, the 80mm fan makes no difference... Also I have the gpu duct positioned so that the top of the fan and duct is in line with the top of the gpu. I moved the duct up 1 notch thinking it would push more air over the top of the card and at-least bring the pcb temps down, but there was no difference in temps... This is on the evga gtx 470 super clocked.

I would like to create 5% positive pressure in my case to help reduce the dust build up and help cool my motherboard. I was thinking of either putting 1 80mm fan or 2 40mm fans in the bottom 2 front 5.25 drive bays. The best 80mm fan I found for this so far is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-027-_-Product
I don't like the blue led and I don't need the fan controller since I plan on running it at 100%. But its 42 cfm with 29 dba which is really good..

If anyone has any suggestions on making my setup more efficient or can find a better 80mm fan or 2 40mm fans please let me know.


----------



## FannBlade

Hey Kyushu glad to see you finally got things ordered. Looks like a great system.
What kind of temp are getting now?
Are planning on OC'ing cpu?
Looks like you have plenty of fans.
Unfortunately I found my H50 was unable to keep my I7 cool (as I would like) when I shoved it around 4.0

The 470 just flat run hot mine fan would run around 65% @60c but when I added the second one bottom card jumped to 80% and top would run 100%. I just installed my EK waterblocks last night.

Of course that was in my sniper and have yet to use my 932 but it getting closer by the day.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shawouin* 
My project is finally done, at least for the case, I still need to get more hardware.



























That is sick...







I love the digital camo with the front panel LCD. This thing looks like it should be strapped to a special ops officer's back. lol


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omrimon* 
I don't wanna cause any damage so can someone give me some pointers on how to achieve what I want to do.

Just cut the AC97 connector off from the HD connector. I do it with every PC I own and ive never had any issues with sound. Screw having the AC97 connector flopping around in there.


----------



## Kyushu

Hey fannblade glade to hear from you bro. I am running cpu overclocked at 3.8 with stock h50 as intake in the front 5.25 drive bays. temps go up to 73c under load and idle at 41c ambient temp is 70F.

470 is superclocked then overclocked further to 1037mv core clock 725 shader 1450 memory at 1801. Idles at 43c goes up to around 77c under load fan speed at 60% idle 100% when card hits 70c.

Need to know if I can improve my setup and how I can get the 5% positive pressure. I have a lot of fans, but only 2 are intake from the outside of the case to the inside and 3 are exhaust. Also h50 means hotter vreg and nb temps since there is no air around the cpu from a cpu cooler.


----------



## armada10

Please add.


----------



## ammarmalik

Will hopefully get my HAF932 by monday. I've given it to a friend for some paint mods


----------



## Masked

Question for you guys.

I got some rediculous deals on some really nice parts and I'm basically swapping my entire system, selling everything and buying a whole new WC setup.

Right now, I have this:










I'm upgrading to an I7 950 and 2x 480's or 470's (haven't decided yet)

Anyway, my problem is WC'ing.

Realistically, I only need 3 hd bays so, I guess I could dremel out the bottom and use that space to mount a rad BUT, I was hoping to either use 1 360 rad or fit 2 240's in the top.

I'm not looking for BEST temps, I'm ljust ooking for good temps.

At this point, I was looking at cutting off the top PSU mount and putting it there, 1 vertially and then 1 horizontally...

My thoughts are 2 XSPC 240's with 1400rpm fans pusing out of the case...

Do you guys think that'd work? Am I best putting it on the bottom?

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Theory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masked* 
Question for you guys.

I got some rediculous deals on some really nice parts and I'm basically swapping my entire system, selling everything and buying a whole new WC setup.

Right now, I have this:










I'm upgrading to an I7 950 and 2x 480's or 470's (haven't decided yet)

Anyway, my problem is WC'ing.

Realistically, I only need 3 hd bays so, I guess I could dremel out the bottom and use that space to mount a rad BUT, I was hoping to either use 1 360 rad or fit 2 240's in the top.

I'm not looking for BEST temps, I'm ljust ooking for good temps.

At this point, I was looking at cutting off the top PSU mount and putting it there, 1 vertially and then 1 horizontally...

My thoughts are 2 XSPC 240's with 1400rpm fans pusing out of the case...

Do you guys think that'd work? Am I best putting it on the bottom?

Thoughts? Suggestions?

i dont think your going to get a 360 in there at the bottom...1 240 sounds good at the bottom and one at the top


----------



## Masked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theory* 
i dont think your going to get a 360 in there at the bottom...1 240 sounds good at the bottom and one at the top

Hrm, well that's possible but, then I screw my intake, even with something big in the front.

Do you guys think it's possible to cut out the top PSU tray mount and fit a 240 in there? While keeping the other 240 1 "slot" over?

Could a 120 handle it?, Maybe do a 120 and keep a 360 up top?


----------



## FannBlade

2 240's won't fit up top with out modding case. If you are going to cool vid cards I would put a 480 in the top and trim upper PSU hole to let it extended out the back of case,that will also allow you to run hoses down back of case. Just a thought.

The XSPC 360 will fit nicely in top and you could put a 240 in the bottom where HD cage is, but I would recommend you raise the case feet to allow for air flow.
I think 1400 fans should be fine But might want to look at something around 1800 with good CFM like Gentle Typhoon's then use a fan controller to control noise when extra cooling is not needed.

I'm working on mine now and will be using an 360 and 240 for my sig rig.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
2 240's won't fit up top with out modding case. If you are going to cool vid cards I would put a 480 in the top and trim upper PSU hole to let it extended out the back of case,that will also allow you to run hoses down back of case. Just a thought.

The XSPC 360 will fit nicely in top and you could put a 240 in the bottom where HD cage is, but I would recommend you raise the case feet to allow for air flow.
I think 1400 fans should be fine But might want to look at something around 1800 with good CFM like Gentle Typhoon's then use a fan controller to control noise when extra cooling is not needed.

I'm working on mine now and will be using an 360 and 240 for my sig rig.

Hrm, I really want to keep it enclosed but, am edging away from the 480's because of heat to be quite honest.

The 470's look much better and the FTW's on liquid are JUST below it so, I'm really thinking about just doing the 470's and 2x240's up top.

I'm almost debating just dropping it all on 1 360 as well...

Hrm.

Like I said, I'm not looking for amazing performance, I'm just looking for 24/7 workload GOOD performance.

This is actually for work so, nothing can stick out or go beyond the confines or the case or I'd mount it in back and I quite honestly am not looking forward to dremeling out 10 932's...

If I cut out that bracket, is it just a straight seat? Is that all that's necessary or is there more involved?


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can have a 360 Rad or 240 Rad on the back of your case (outside the back) and a 240 on top and then another 120 on the bottom by the HDD bays and that would give you a huge increase in cooling over the other options. You could even do individual loops for each rad but that would require more reservoirs and pumps. You could put a loop for the GPU's, a loop for the CPU, and then use the 120mm rad to cool the Chipsets and RAM. That would give you total coverage and keep the higher temp items from heating your fluid to much.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masked* 
Hrm, well that's possible but, then I screw my intake, even with something big in the front.

Do you guys think it's possible to cut out the top PSU tray mount and fit a 240 in there? While keeping the other 240 1 "slot" over?

Could a 120 handle it?, Maybe do a 120 and keep a 360 up top?

You could do what I did...
Check out my build.. I modded the case to fit a 240 at the bottom..
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post10426182
wasn't too hard..!!
v1ral


----------



## blue-cat

i reckon if you don't want to have anything outside the case. your best bet would be to get a triple rad up top and a dual rad down infront of the psu... BUT!

Rather than use a 2x120mm on the bottom you could use a 2x140mm as you need to drill the holes anyway. using 3x140 on the top would require some new moles though.

the other option, especially if these are for work and won't be fiddled with too much... is to mount a 2x2 120 rad with fans on one side on the side panel. there is enough clearance for either a slim rad+1 layer of fans or a thick rad.


----------



## v1ral

I say stick to some 120 mm fans... not too many 140 mm fans out there..
Just see if you can mod the case like I did... would be worth it.. and you'll have more than enough radiator to cool you hardware...!!
v1ral


----------



## Masked

Basically, (I explained this in water cooling) our new boss wanted to give PC's as an xmass bonus this year.

After my initial post, he walked behind me...Had an idea pop in his head and...off we went.

So, I'm looking at 14+ Haf 932's and get to do this mod to ALL of them while maintaining a 60+hr/week work schedule...It's just not going to happen.

I just ordered a batch of Haf's so, my hell has already begun.

We're also debating tossing these on the line in some fashion so, it has to be something I can train a monkey to readily do...say 30mins per PC + WC (That's not realistic just giving an example)...

I have to keep it cost effective as well so, I can cover more than just our techs.

At the moment, I'm looking at cooling an I7 950 and Dual 470's which, on max load comes out to be 500w.

In looking at the XSPC 360, for 1600rpm, I can be under 10delta but, while not exaclty quiet, that's looking at my best solution atm.

Each PC is getting a fan controller, will be pulling from the inside of the case and the bottom will be intake, back will be exhaust.

I highly doubt these PC's will ever be OC'd in the office or on max load which is why I asked the above question...Eventually, they will be OC'd so, I can't exactly object to that but, while they're in the office, they just have to do their jobs well.

I'm already having these powder coated during my lunches so, I don't exactly have time to dremel//mod every single 932 that comes through here.

The 2x240's is slightly an option but, having to order 2x350's, + double everything else practically isn't within my cost estimates unless it absolutely has to be.

If it were mine personally,I'd be gunning for a 5c*delta but, I'll tackle that road when I can actually take one home...For now, they just need to survive in an enviroment that may hit 80f if the AC goes out (happens more than you think).


----------



## v1ral

eh save some money then.. get a few h50/h70's.. put some 120 mm fans on the side panel.. and be done with it... no need for a huge radiator..
Maybe I am missing something here.. but yeah..
my suggestions.. and you'll save money..
v1ral


----------



## Masked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v1ral* 
eh save some money then.. get a few h50/h70's.. put some 120 mm fans on the side panel.. and be done with it... no need for a huge radiator..
Maybe I am missing something here.. but yeah..
my suggestions.. and you'll save money..
v1ral

"Were not going to do this cheaply, we're just trying to do this as cheaply as possible."

H50/H70 are negative, that was my first question.

I thinking about it some more, I think the 2x240's are what's going to have to happen...Which kinda sucks but, that seems the only way to keep the systems quiet...

Get 2xspc 240's and mount one where the exhaust fan is and the other out towards the bay...

Is there enough room if the "bracket" for the PSU mount is just dremeled off for a 240 to stand?


----------



## v1ral

okay..
haha..
get a 360 radiator.. just for the "what the" in the future..
you can do it man..!!!
it'll fit..
shashooots
v1ral


----------



## Nakattk

I have the Haf X and I am wondering if I could put my dvd drives in the hot swap bays, or would that mess up the little circuit board on the bays?


----------



## Nyam580

i have a haff 922 can i join?


----------



## Nakattk

Yes you may there are instructions on pg.1 and post a pic if you can


----------



## ShaneS429

So I just ordered a bunch more fans for my case and installed them. Realized a few things.

1. Black zip-ties > white zip-ties
2. I desperately need a fan controller
3. I better start saving up for a solid water cooling system.


----------



## Kyushu

Hi guys. I wanted to see how much my ultra kaze in my gpu duct in the haf x was helping my gtx 470. I am running evga oc scanner with power draw enabled. After 20mins my temp went up to 83c. and it stayed there for a few minutes. I unplug the ultra kaze and my temp stayed the same for 2-3 mins then went up 1 degree... I wait another 3 mins it goes up another degree.. I'm up to 84c now after 27 mins or so. I plug the ultra kaze back in and the temp went down 2c after 2 mins..

This loud ass ultra kaze is only giving me 2c of cooling... what da effff man...
I have the gpu duct with the ultra kaze positioned so that the top of the fan is a tiny bit above the top of the card. I moved it up 1 notch a different time to see if that brought down temps, but it made no difference..

Why is the ultra kaze only helping by 2-3c....??

Also, I have the optional 80mm fan + the side panel fan installed together, I just rotated the shroud on it and you can fit both. I did several tests with the 80mm fan on and off and it looks like it makes no difference... The only thing it helped a decent amount in was when my gtx 470 fan setting were on default and it didn't rev up above 64%. That's when the 80mm fan helped... by like 5-7c. When the gtx fan was at 100% it made no difference if I had the 80mm fan on or off.. I have the 80mm fan lined up with the side of the card the fan is insatalled in the bracket as far to the right as possible.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Marauder_IIc

@Masked 
just a thought, if you want to go water with good rads, be effective with cooling AND keep the noise down, why not use a PA 120.3 rad, and use R4's. The PA's are designed to work well with low pressure fans, R4's are low pressure fairly high CFM and are nearly dead silent. PA 120.3's are GREAT rads too, why a high pressure fan would work better, I know people who have this setup in a 932 with an OC'd i7.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

I have a 922, no mods yet though.


----------



## hesho

hmm, anyone still using the stock 230mm fans that come with the case? I noticed something with them...

they give almost ZERO airflow with filters in front of them. Tempted to look for a replacement or something but i'm really surprised how little airflow it gives with the filters...

the thermaltake 120mm fan i put in the 5'25 bays pumps in way more air (with a filter in front as well) then those CM fans...


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


hmm, anyone still using the stock 230mm fans that come with the case? I noticed something with them...

they give almost ZERO airflow with filters in front of them. Tempted to look for a replacement or something but i'm really surprised how little airflow it gives with the filters...

the thermaltake 120mm fan i put in the 5'25 bays pumps in way more air (with a filter in front as well) then those CM fans...


230mm fan's pressure is way lower so you don't really feel the air pushing out, but they do take in quite some air.


----------



## yamahaalex37

Please, can somebody tell me the height of the 922 case in the rear section, not including the taller front portion?

I am wanting to purchase this case tonight, but my desk has a shelf that is 18.7" tall, but it would only block the back portion of the case. Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

The 230mm fans push more air than the 120mm does. Take a sheet of paper put it up to it and it will stick to the case still. It's like blowing a full breath through a straw (the 120mm fan) and blowing the same amount of air through a paper towel roll (the 230mm fan). you will blow a higher volume of air through the paper towel roll than the straw. It's just simple physics lol. It might not feel like it but it is doing much more than you think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


hmm, anyone still using the stock 230mm fans that come with the case? I noticed something with them...

they give almost ZERO airflow with filters in front of them. Tempted to look for a replacement or something but i'm really surprised how little airflow it gives with the filters...

the thermaltake 120mm fan i put in the 5'25 bays pumps in way more air (with a filter in front as well) then those CM fans...


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


The 230mm fans push more air than the 120mm does. Take a sheet of paper put it up to it and it will stick to the case still. It's like blowing a full breath through a straw (the 120mm fan) and blowing the same amount of air through a paper towel roll (the 230mm fan). you will blow a higher volume of air through the paper towel roll than the straw. It's just simple physics lol. It might not feel like it but it is doing much more than you think.


Good explanation








And the same goes for the pressure you feel. The pressure behind the straw will be higher then the pressure behind the paper towel roll.


----------



## hesho

thing is, i don't even feel a breeze in the HD case. Even my side panel fan, i barely feel a breeze with filters in front of them. I only noticed this because i put a 120mm fan on the HD cage and then i noticed that there is no airflow there at all. I put a piece of paper and it didn't even move...


----------



## yojimboryuu

While we are on the subject of fans, I had an idea that I am wondering if it has been done yet... Putting (2) 60mm fans in two of the 5.25" bays. As the blanks I have on my case with nothing in them. I could (somehow) attach two 60mm fans to the bezel and have more air being directed into the case. Has this been done before? Also, has anyone put a 230mm fan in front of the HDD cage? So that the front 230 is pushing the air in and then the other 230mm is sucking that air into the main compartment?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu*


While we are on the subject of fans, I had an idea that I am wondering if it has been done yet... Putting (2) 60mm fans in two of the 5.25" bays. As the blanks I have on my case with nothing in them. I could (somehow) attach two 60mm fans to the bezel and have more air being directed into the case. Has this been done before? Also, has anyone put a 230mm fan in front of the HDD cage? So that the front 230 is pushing the air in and then the other 230mm is sucking that air into the main compartment?


I actually just did something like this. I put a 120mm in the drive bays. It takes up the bottom 3 bays and leaves the top 3 open for use.

I then bought 2 120mm fans and stacked them on top of each other and put them to the left of the harddrive bays. I'll take a picture tomorrow and show you what I mean.


----------



## S_V(TM)

can u add me in HAF X owners club.. Thanks

This is my Link to my site and photos of my Current and New products.. Still waiting for my video card to arrive ,once it comes all parts will be transferred to this black beauty. until then i am drooling with pictures taken by me.....

sunilvytla.com (Check in Hot Upgrades)

or direct link to Album


----------



## lawrencendlw

I too have put a 120mm fan in 3 of my drive bays as an intake but what I did was gut out the inside for the cover so that the only plastic that was left was the outside of the cover so that I could get better airflow. As for 2 X 60mm fan, you can actually use 2 70mm fans since it will fit and allow for higher CFM with lower dBs. If you look back a few pages (I think maybe 10 pages) there was a pic of a guy who put a fan on the other side of the HDD cage. I think that I will be breaking the dremel out and either cutting out the bottom of the cage or just cutting out the excess metal to allow for more airflow. I know that I won't really need it though as I will soon be the proud new owner of a HAF 932 door for my HAF X case and I will be putting 4 Yate Loon High speed fans on the door pumping in an extra 352 CFM total and that will defiantly give me a 5% positive pressure lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu*


While we are on the subject of fans, I had an idea that I am wondering if it has been done yet... Putting (2) 60mm fans in two of the 5.25" bays. As the blanks I have on my case with nothing in them. I could (somehow) attach two 60mm fans to the bezel and have more air being directed into the case. Has this been done before? Also, has anyone put a 230mm fan in front of the HDD cage? So that the front 230 is pushing the air in and then the other 230mm is sucking that air into the main compartment?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I too have put a 120mm fan in 3 of my drive bays as an intake


same here.


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

*UPDATE*


----------



## FannBlade

another teaser update.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaneS429* 
I actually just did something like this. I put a 120mm in the drive bays. It takes up the bottom 3 bays and leaves the top 3 open for use.

I then bought 2 120mm fans and stacked them on top of each other and put them to the left of the harddrive bays. I'll take a picture tomorrow and show you what I mean.

i did the same thing. It's absolutely worth doing this IMHO. 3 bays is more then enough for me.

Also, uh, wouldn't stacking fans on top of each other lower your cfm?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
i did the same thing. It's absolutely worth doing this IMHO. 3 bays is more then enough for me.

Also, uh, wouldn't stacking fans on top of each other lower your cfm?

Oh when I said on top I don't mean as if they were laying down on top of each other.

Pics:


----------



## Swae

Came into some money so I'll be getting some NZXT cable extensions. Should I get red or black, though? I have red cold cathodes in my HAF X already.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
another teaser update.










why did you switch out the front fan to a 120mm (I think?), more room?

lookin awesome, can't wait to see the finished thing...


----------



## FannBlade

Thanks

Yea I want the 120 to just show through the center grill as the CC lights will be along side it.


----------



## brl3git




----------



## yamahaalex37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yamahaalex37* 
Please, can somebody tell me the height of the 922 case in the rear section, not including the taller front portion?

I am wanting to purchase this case tonight, but my desk has a shelf that is 18.7" tall, but it would only block the back portion of the case. Thanks!

Please... somebody, help...

I want one so bad, and don't want to have to downgrade to the 912 if i don't have to. Thanks!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yamahaalex37* 
Please... somebody, help...

I want one so bad, and don't want to have to downgrade to the 912 if i don't have to. Thanks!

Looks like 18 1/2" maybe 18 3/8".


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wouldn't that block airflow some though?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Looks like 18 1/2" maybe 18 3/8".


----------



## Sevastos

Finally done! Took me 17 days to complete this baby thanks to the greek truck drivers that were on strike













Some cable management left though... after I reach 4.1Ghz I guess


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sevastos* 
Finally done! Took me 17 days to complete this baby thanks to the greek truck drivers that were on strike









Some cable management left though... after I reach 4.1Ghz I guess










Poli kalo file

Nice job man,im jealous


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sevastos* 
Finally done! Took me 17 days to complete this baby thanks to the greek truck drivers that were on strike













Some cable management left though... after I reach 4.1Ghz I guess









That looks pretty damn clean 9/10


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sevastos* 
Finally done! Took me 17 days to complete this baby thanks to the greek truck drivers that were on strike








Some cable management left though... after I reach 4.1Ghz I guess









are you leaving the red front fan?









(and page 922 woot)


----------



## Sevastos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sainesk* 
are you leaving the red front fan?








(and page 922 woot)

Ofc not! I'm waitting for 2 more LED fans, one for the front and one for the top


----------



## FannBlade

another update


----------



## ammarmalik

Just got my case painted and got something extra special too







:


----------



## FannBlade

Nice looking rig.
You will love those speakers! They are loud.


----------



## Shawouin

Nice interior.

Can't wait to upgrade my hardware to have a nice looking rig like y'all.


----------



## ammarmalik

close up of the false floor


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Nice looking rig.
You will love those speakers! They are loud.

Yep, Z-5500s are amazing, proud owner myself. I bought my set for $100 brand new, ridiculous error by a local Tiger Direct. With some EQ tweaking you can get SO much more out of them as well.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc* 
@Masked
just a thought, if you want to go water with good rads, be effective with cooling AND keep the noise down, why not use a PA 120.3 rad, and use R4's. The PA's are designed to work well with low pressure fans, R4's are low pressure fairly high CFM and are nearly dead silent. PA 120.3's are GREAT rads too, why a high pressure fan would work better, I know people who have this setup in a 932 with an OC'd i7.

Exactly what I did, actually.

I ended up getting all I7 950's on X58 SLI boards --

Personally, I went ahead of the pack and changed my order a bit:

I7 950
EVGA X58 Classified3
12gb Gskill Turbulance2
EVGA 480 SSC

All on water atm with an XSPC 360 mounted at the top and coolermaster R4 fans.

The XSPC can do @500 watts w/2000 at an 8c delta...and that's at max load...This is going to be sitting in an office...So.

I'm still thinking about doing 2x 240s ~ If I do some editing, I can see them both fitting, one vertically and the other, horizontally but, atm I'm really not looking for that kind of complication...Maybe when Spring comes but, not now.

Will have some new pics by Saturday!


----------



## Craig_D36

Yay crappy camera phone!


New window!



Cathodes without window!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I got my New HAF 932 door to put on my HAF X earlier today, Courtesy of FannBlade (thanks again man) who decided that he would take it upon himself to sponsor my door project with his spare stock door. I will post some pics here in a little bit. By the way FannBlade, this thing came in pristine condition thanks to your innovative packaging lol. Be sure to check back in a little while for me to post the pics. I will also let you know if my temps go down on both my CPU and GPU as a result of the change.


----------



## FannBlade

You welcome!

Glad to here you got it. Yea that was the box my window panel came in.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I lent my camera to a neighbor since it is her son's birthday so I wont get pics on here until tomorrow but there is a drop in temps over my HAF X stock door. My CPU dropped by around 3c and my eVGA GTX 480 SC dropped by 7c so I can try and push it some more. I have my GTX 480 folding for about 45 minutes now and my 480 is sitting at a nice chilly 56c overclocked to 875core / 1750shader / 1985 memory. Thanks again man, this thing looks sweet in my computer. I only had 2 of the Yate Loon fans in there now since I used 2 of my 4 in my Cooler Master V10 but I have 2 more coming my way because of the generosity of another OCN member, Kyushu... So thanks to both of you for funding my HAF X door mod =D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


You welcome!

Glad to here you got it. Yea that was the box my window panel came in.


----------



## Mantrhax

Nice cases....i just got a brand new HAF 932 last week and im still trying to setup my hardware on it...not too fancy....







Hope to do a good job like the ones i saw here








Cheerz


----------



## hlaalu

This cases look cool with the red lights


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah it does. I was going to buy some cold cathode lights and put them in but instead I put more fans lol. Now that I have the HAF 932 door on my HAF X I have 5 X 120mm and 1 X 230mm Red LED intake fans and 1 X 140mm and 2 X 200mm (only 1 of the 200mm exhaust fans is a Megaflow with the red LED's, the other is just the standard black fan that comes with the case without any LED's) Red LED Exhaust fans. I plan on upgrading 2 of my fans to better fans which happen to be clear with brighter LED's so it will look even better. My house lights up so much at night that I'm worried that some sailors are gonna come over thinking that my house is the Red Light District of Amsterdam lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hlaalu*


This cases look cool with the red lights


----------



## _REAPER_

I think red is much better than blue


----------



## mav2000

Quick question for the HAFX owners...whats the max width rad that can fit up top and can you put 120 mm fans between the top plastic cover and the metal case.

I also seem to recall seeing a 240 being attached to the HDD drive bays...is this possible, or am I wrong on this. If possible, has anyone seen any pics. Thanks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

you can fit a 120mm X 360mm rad on top and it is possible to put a 240 rad by the HDD bays but you have to mod a mount there. As for the 120mm fans between the case and plastic cover, I'm not sure. There aren't any mount holes for 120mm fans but anything is possible with a little cutting lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Quick question for the HAFX owners...whats the max width rad that can fit up top and can you put 120 mm fans between the top plastic cover and the metal case.

I also seem to recall seeing a 240 being attached to the HDD drive bays...is this possible, or am I wrong on this. If possible, has anyone seen any pics. Thanks.


----------



## mav2000

sorry I meant to ask about the thickness of the rads on top


----------



## lawrencendlw

So as promised I now have some pics of the HAF 932 door on my HAF X. Let me know what you think. And yes I have 2 different kinds of fans in the door for now. The top 2 are Yate Loons and the Bottom 2 are Cooler Master R4's. I have 2 more of the Yate Loons coming in the mail already and I will change them out as soon as they get here.


----------



## FannBlade

Hey looks good. Jumped right on it!
Glad it worked out for you. Vid temps any better?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I did man... Check out this post from the last page click here and prepare to be amazed =D But in short I saw a drop of CPU temps by 3c and a drop of GPU temps by about 7c (both at full load and my GPU actually dropped more but I'm being conservative) Thanks again man. I have to make sure that the wife doesn't throw the box away before I get your address off of it so that I can send you a little token of my gratitude. It won't be much but I'm sure that you will get some use out of it and you can never have enough of what I am going to send you... and no it isn't a inflatable girlfriend lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Hey looks good. Jumped right on it!
Glad it worked out for you. Vid temps any better?


----------



## _REAPER_

I have a 2inch rad with push pull fans mounted the top fans are mounted under the top cover of the haf x and the rad is mounted to the case itself with the other fans mounted to the bottom.

I have a 2inch think rad as well 240 blackice mounted in the front with just some double sided tape on the top and bottom it is a perfect fit.

This is a pic of my old setup..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


sorry I meant to ask about the thickness of the rads on top


----------



## Gerik

please add me and i posted my pc case in here before and i havent been added


----------



## KoolGuy

Add the 912 to this thread!

/Can a mod take over the guys left ofr 3 WEEKS!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I meant to do some work on my cable management and post pics but forgot and played fifa 11 for a few hours









Guess I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## mav2000

Thanks _REAPER_ ..thats just what I was looking for. Do you have some pics of the front mounted rad as well....thanks again and reps.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I talked to Ceadderman and he is waiting for his tool to finish resleeving his PSU and to change out a pin or 2 and then he will be back up and running. He is in the process of talking to a moderator and getting temporary ownership or joint ownership of the thread to me so that I can add people and such so please guys be a little patient and we will have this all sorted out in no time. But until then, like we said before, just go ahead and use the HAF Club sig and we'll get you on the list ASAP ok...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Add the 912 to this thread!

/Can a mod take over the guys left ofr 3 WEEKS!


----------



## yashau

Hey anyone know if the side panel of the HAF932 an accomodate a 2 x 240mm rads?


----------



## levontraut

it probably can if you remove the screws off the thing and use the same screws to tighten it all but the plumbing is going to be the problem.


----------



## FannBlade

Another teaser update on my build. See my build log for more.

Got all holes cut in lower panel today.


----------



## Lost-boi

Wow thats huge! Looks like you can just about fit another ATX setup in the base.


----------



## hesho

hmmm, anyone replace their side fan? I'm thinking of replacing it but i'm not sure with what. I can get a 200mm antec big boy fan but i'm reading it may not fit so i'm sure. Anyone have a suggestion on what to get? I also could do 4 x 120mm fan as well but that would be a bit more expensive.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lost-boi* 
Wow thats huge! Looks like you can just about fit another ATX setup in the base.

My cat will live in there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hesho* 
hmmm, anyone replace their side fan? I'm thinking of replacing it but i'm not sure with what. I can get a 200mm antec big boy fan but i'm reading it may not fit so i'm sure. Anyone have a suggestion on what to get? I also could do 4 x 120mm fan as well but that would be a bit more expensive.

Fans


----------



## scvette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yashau* 
Hey anyone know if the side panel of the HAF932 an accomodate a 2 x 240mm rads?

Yes with modifications. http://www.overclock.net/8351270-post4514.html

1)I had to make room by moving the psu to the back of the case next to the system board panel by cutting out the back panel for power cord.
2)had to hinge the door at the front to support the fan/radiators (found a video on youtube to get started).
3) Had to to widen the mounting holes for the fan/radiators on the door to account for the extra width of the stacked radiators.
4)Had to custom lengthen the fan wiring to go from door to front of case and up to the fan controllers.

I now have 2 ssd drives raid0, 2 300gb velociraptors, 1 large caviar black, 2 gtx 295 video cards watercooled, 1 9800gts for physx, 1 BlueRay burner, 2 fan controllers, 2 bay reservoir, 2 355 pumps, 7 yate loon HS 120 led fans, 1 red led 140 fan exhaust, 1 200 red intake fan front, 1 xspc 360 radiator top, 2 swiftech 220 radiators door, ek chipset block, and cpu cooled by heatkiller *ALL in this 932 case!*









There is no place to stuff any more items, I see a Mountain Mods Case in my near future.

I'll post up more recent rig pictures with the 5 gpus soon.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yashau* 
Hey anyone know if the side panel of the HAF932 an accomodate a 2 x 240mm rads?

Guy did it *here*, scroll down for pics.

*Hey scvette, didn't realize you had posted that on OCN.*


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scvette*


Yes with modifications. http://www.overclock.net/8351270-post4514.html

There is no place to stuff any more items, I see a Mountain Mods Case in my near future.

I'll post up more recent rig pictures with the 5 gpus soon.


you might be able to fit a second modded hdd cage behind the first like in the cm690 advanced or nzxt phantom. for either 3 more hdds or maybe relocate ssds


----------



## Sil

My new HAF X


----------



## kcuestag

Congratz, that looks awesome!


----------



## koven

Sil, is that a 360mm rad? i'm looking into getting a HAF-X, is there any modding required to fit it up there?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


Sil, is that a 360mm rad? i'm looking into getting a HAF-X, is there any modding required to fit it up there?


No modding is required to fit that type of rad


----------



## Masked

New pics for you guys!!!

Boss let me do my own PC so, I upgraded a bit and tossed some of my own cash in!

I7 950, EVGA Classified3, 12gb Gskill DDR3 1600,EVGA 480 SSC, Intel 80g solid, 1x 300g raptor, 1x 1tb Caviar. EK HF nickel for the I7, EK for the 480 and an XSPC rad w/3 Coolermaster R4 fans!


----------



## Sil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Congratz, that looks awesome!










Thanks man. I used to have a HAF932 before but wanted abit of a change. Its fantastic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


Sil, is that a 360mm rad? i'm looking into getting a HAF-X, is there any modding required to fit it up there?


Yeah man, thats a 360mm rad. I didn't have to mod anything to get it to fit up there, i have 3x Coolermaster 2000rpm fans above the radiator under the top mesh panel of the case that i just screwed on with the normal 25mm screws, there was only 4 screws to attact the rad to the case but i used the rest on the radiator to attach the fans to it.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sil* 
My new HAF X




































Looks great, i really like the new HAF-X. i have the old 932. i may paint the inside and use it again....

what fans are those that you have on the rad?? they look sweet!


----------



## GuardianAngel237

I'm having trouble with my computer overheating or just getting way too hot under max load and I had looked into the H50 but when I got it and set it up it didn't really reduce my temps all that much.

My own case is barely holding together. Three of the four included fans have broken and there is no way for me to organize my wiring enough to allow for better airflow.

I want to know if buying this case and returning my H50 (I have a very limited budget) would be worthwhile if I just went back to air cooling.

My case as it is with the H50 is a veritable turbine.

Thanks in advance,

GA


----------



## Eggy88

Im adding a couple of fans to a NH-D14 that i have in a HAF X. Planning on using the stock 140mm in the center and adding one 120mm to each side. The 120mm fans will be in the range of 50-60CFM's.

Wondering if i should swap the stock 140mm in the back for something a bit more powerful, thinking that the low CFM fan that is stock will reduce the airstream from the cpu since the fans used here are way more powerful.

What do yo guys think?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigT*


Looks great, i really like the new HAF-X. i have the old 932. i may paint the inside and use it again....

what fans are those that you have on the rad?? they look sweet!


They're Noiseblockers.

I've had them my self on my old Corsair H50 and I must say they're awesome fans.


----------



## Sil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigT* 
Looks great, i really like the new HAF-X. i have the old 932. i may paint the inside and use it again....

what fans are those that you have on the rad?? they look sweet!

I also had the HAF932 beforehand that was in a pretty bad state with screwholes and waterleak stains and whatnot everywhere. I absolutely love the HAF X. I personally think for the amount of new features you get in the HAF X, it definitely makes it worth the change from the HAF932 to the HAF X.

Those fans are Noiseblocker Multiframe 1800rpms, not the PWM ones.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It might be cheaper for you to just replace the broken fans and put the H50 on a push/pull with 2 San Ace 120 X 120 X 38mm fans and then buy a cheap Ultra Kaze 120 X 120 X 38mm fan and gut it and use that as a shroud for the push side and you will defiantly see a huge decrease in temps for much cheaper than buying a whole new case. PM me and let me know if you need some more clarification on this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuardianAngel237* 
I'm having trouble with my computer overheating or just getting way too hot under max load and I had looked into the H50 but when I got it and set it up it didn't really reduce my temps all that much.

My own case is barely holding together. Three of the four included fans have broken and there is no way for me to organize my wiring enough to allow for better airflow.

I want to know if buying this case and returning my H50 (I have a very limited budget) would be worthwhile if I just went back to air cooling.

My case as it is with the H50 is a veritable turbine.

Thanks in advance,

GA


----------



## SilentRampage34

Hey all, I chose a HAF 922 for my first build and I'm glad I did. I love the space and the little features that made it easy for a first time builder to get through it with ease. I'll admit, it's a lot bigger than the prebuilts I'm used to and it's harder to find a place for it to sit, but it's worth it for the space, airflow, and customization that it affords. Lurking through the thread, I see a lot of rigs to envy and ideas I might try. I do have a couple questions for you guys, though. First: would removing the extra hard drive mounts that I'm not using make a noticeable difference in air flow? Second is about the side fan. I like the non-LED top fan on the 922 but I can't really find any 200mm fans without an LED, even in the Cooler Master online store. The only non-LED 200mm fans I've found are an NZXT and an Antec, both of which people have said will not fit the holes for the 922. If I can't find a suitable, is it possible to either cut the wires to the LED on another fan (or otherwise cover/disable them) or use zip ties to attach another fan?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34* 
Hey all, I chose a HAF 922 for my first build and I'm glad I did. I love the space and the little features that made it easy for a first time builder to get through it with ease. I'll admit, it's a lot bigger than the prebuilts I'm used to and it's harder to find a place for it to sit, but it's worth it for the space, airflow, and customization that it affords. Lurking through the thread, I see a lot of rigs to envy and ideas I might try. I do have a couple questions for you guys, though. First: would removing the extra hard drive mounts that I'm not using make a noticeable difference in air flow? Second is about the side fan. I like the non-LED top fan on the 922 but I can't really find any 200mm fans without an LED, even in the Cooler Master online store. The only non-LED 200mm fans I've found are an NZXT and an Antec, both of which people have said will not fit the holes for the 922. If I can't find a suitable, is it possible to either cut the wires to the LED on another fan (or otherwise cover/disable them) or use zip ties to attach another fan?

If I'm understanding your question properly, yes you can simply cut the wires for the LED's on the fan and then use the fan normally.


----------



## lawrencendlw

if something doesn't fit then break out the power tools and make it fit =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34* 
Hey all, I chose a HAF 922 for my first build and I'm glad I did. I love the space and the little features that made it easy for a first time builder to get through it with ease. I'll admit, it's a lot bigger than the prebuilts I'm used to and it's harder to find a place for it to sit, but it's worth it for the space, airflow, and customization that it affords. Lurking through the thread, I see a lot of rigs to envy and ideas I might try. I do have a couple questions for you guys, though. First: would removing the extra hard drive mounts that I'm not using make a noticeable difference in air flow? Second is about the side fan. I like the non-LED top fan on the 922 but I can't really find any 200mm fans without an LED, even in the Cooler Master online store. The only non-LED 200mm fans I've found are an NZXT and an Antec, both of which people have said will not fit the holes for the 922. If I can't find a suitable, is it possible to either cut the wires to the LED on another fan (or otherwise cover/disable them) or use zip ties to attach another fan?


----------



## jmcmtank

Finally managed to get push/pull fans on my ThermoChill PA140.3. Took me ages as loads of stuff decided to break/leak etc.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

^^^^














^^^^


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok well I will be PM'n you with my address so that you can box that baby up and send it on over to me.... Thanks again for building that rig on your own dime and offering to ship it to me at no cost to me at all man. You rock =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Finally managed to get push/pull fans on my ThermoChill PA140.3. Took me ages as loads of stuff decided to break/leak etc.


----------



## Geemaa

Rockin the HAF 932

Uploading my build log and camera photos after I finish with exams this week


----------



## mav2000

Hi guys, am planning a 360 RX or BIX up top and another 240 slim GTS on the rear of the HDD bays...any ideas on tubing? Thi is for a HAF X.

Was wondering if I should put the res and pump on top of the PSU area? I have a EK 150 tube res and a 355 swiftech pump.

The system will have a water cooled CPU and GPU. Specs in my sig..

My main issue is the routing for the tubing as I want it as clean as possible, with very few angled connectors.


----------



## scaz

I didn't know that 3 140mm fans would fit on top. thats some nice mod work. I would love to see some top down shots of that beast.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Ok well I will be PM'n you with my address so that you can box that baby up and send it on over to me.... Thanks again for building that rig on your own dime and offering to ship it to me at no cost to me at all man. You rock =D

Mate, it weighs 57lbs; I'll start saving for the stamps, may end up a Xmas 2014 gift.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scaz* 
I didn't know that 3 140mm fans would fit on top. thats some nice mod work. I would love to see some top down shots of that beast.

Thank goodness I've got a D5000 with tilt screen; got these while looking like a mad paparazzi,

















Due to the weirdness of ThermoChill screw sizes I had to use 40mm M4 self tappers with plastic nuts as spacers, doesn't look too bad when painted. You have to cut the holes yourself; the fans/rad _just_ fit through the front drive bays, so these end up as your guide.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Sorry about the quality.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm looking forward to 2014 Xmas then lol.... Just make sure to include all upgrades you make between now and then ok lol. I think I have a book or 2 of stamps around here somewhere so I'll find those and send them your way... 2 books down, 371 to go lol.

Nice mod job there too by the way...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
Mate, it weighs 57lbs; I'll start saving for the stamps, may end up a Xmas 2014 gift.









Thank goodness I've got a D5000 with tilt screen; got these while looking like a mad paparazzi,

Due to the weirdness of ThermoChill screw sizes I had to use 40mm M4 self tappers with plastic nuts as spacers, doesn't look too bad when painted. You have to cut the holes yourself; the fans/rad _just_ fit through the front drive bays, so these end up as your guide.


----------



## trippinonprozac

changed my loop and graphics cards to a gtx 480.


----------



## BarryBadrinath

I would like to join. Here is my HAF-X.


----------



## Darco19

2nd time round with cable management!


----------



## Jue

I opend up the top of my haf x case to mount another top fan. Now my front LED for my intake fan isnt comming on even though the fan is working. The led was working before though, any ideas?


----------



## lawrencendlw

open the back panel and there is a 2 wire plug going from the fan to the top of the case. It has come unplugged. Let me know if you need any help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jue* 
I opend up the top of my haf x case to mount another top fan. Now my front LED for my intake fan isnt comming on even though the fan is working. The led was working before though, any ideas?


----------



## Jue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
open the back panel and there is a 2 wire plug going from the fan to the top of the case. It has come unplugged. Let me know if you need any help.

Thank you, I will look into this as its getting late here. I will send you a PM if im having trouble.

Thanks again







.


----------



## lawrencendlw

No problem. It's a 2 minute fix (If even that long).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jue* 
Thank you, I will look into this as its getting late here. I will send you a PM if im having trouble.

Thanks again







.


----------



## Dr Nick

One question, the 5.25" drive bays on the front of my HAF X had metal plates behind them, I bent one and it broke off. Just wondering if it was important or if it was meant to break off.

Also, I got a picture of the case with my motherboard inside it. Still waiting on RAM and CPU but I'm really happy with it so far!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr Nick* 
One question, the 5.25" drive bays on the front of my HAF X had metal plates behind them, I bent one and it broke off. Just wondering if it was important or if it was meant to break off.

Also, I got a picture of the case with my motherboard inside it. Still waiting on RAM and CPU but I'm really happy with it so far!

If you're talking about the plate with the large holes on it, that's held on by the edges at two points, they HAVE to come off for anything to be placed in the drive bay.


----------



## Dr Nick

Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## BigT

I love this thread. you guys have some really nice setups! i have a haf 932 but i am not using it right now. i wish that you could buy the window side panel separately that the 932 black comes with. i dont have the tools to mod my standard 932. with the coolermaster sniper you could buy a window side for your non window sniper.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2992


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darco19* 
2nd time round with cable management!










Nice. I would rotate the GT 90 degrees so that you don't see as much of the fan cable. and it would come out the top side. You could also sleeve it when you have time. Just my


----------



## lawrencendlw

There are all kinds of doors on the market right now. Try asking in the wanted thread that you want to buy on or maybe you can trade your side door because a lot of people want the extra cooling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigT* 
I love this thread. you guys have some really nice setups! i have a haf 932 but i am not using it right now. i wish that you could buy the window side panel separately that the 932 black comes with. i dont have the tools to mod my standard 932. with the coolermaster sniper you could buy a window side for your non window sniper.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2992


----------



## johnko1

Guys have a question about sleeving ; Should a generic wire crimper work or one specially for computer wires (exist?). I'm asking cause the one on mdpc is very expensive for me


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigT* 
I love this thread. you guys have some really nice setups! i have a haf 932 but i am not using it right now. i wish that you could buy the window side panel separately that the 932 black comes with. i dont have the tools to mod my standard 932. with the coolermaster sniper you could buy a window side for your non window sniper.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2992

Is this what your looking for:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557

I bought it for my 932


----------



## lawrencendlw

I believe that a generic wire crimper will work but it will be a lot easier to screw things up with it. IMHO you are better off buying the specific tools for resleeving your cables as you will get much better results and it will cause less work and headaches in the long run. I'm sure that you would much rather pay a little more now and get the job done right than go cheap on the tool and then have to pay a lot more to fix your mistakes later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Guys have a question about sleeving ; Should a generic wire crimper work or one specially for computer wires (exist?). I'm asking cause the one on mdpc is very expensive for me


----------



## Masked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
Is this what your looking for:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557

I bought it for my 932










Just bought this for my 932!

I have a question though, anyone know how to get scuffs out at all?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Guys have a question about sleeving ; Should a generic wire crimper work or one specially for computer wires (exist?). I'm asking cause the one on mdpc is very expensive for me









I just did all my sleeving and I didn't want to spend that much for a crimper either so I soldered every pin after I crimped them neatly with small needle nose pliers. Took forever but saved $50 on a tool I may only use once.


----------



## FannBlade

Teaser update!!

Notice that I took out all the grills and 45 deg. side supports on the side strips. Now they are completely smooth.

First coat of primer ready to sand. Then I will apply a second and final coat.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice man. Now remind me, what was going to be going in that bottom compartment again? You water cooling stuff right?


----------



## FannBlade

Yep.
I have one 360 and one 240 right now but think I will order another 360. Rads will go on both sides and just 2 120mm blue led fans in front with stainless steel grill. Also fan controller and all switches,pump and res. That way almost all wiring will be hidden down below. see more here


----------



## Masked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Yep.
I have one 360 and one 240 right now but think I will order another 360. Rads will go on both sides and just 2 120mm blue led fans in front with stainless steel grill. Also fan controller and all switches,pump and res. That way almost all wiring will be hidden down below. see more here

If I were you I'd do it like an Inline V6.

Have 2 360's as exhausts with the fans pushing out.

Have both face ends as intakes with modified fans...

Have all the hoses come up through the bottom center...Perfect.


----------



## lawrencendlw

And toss a block of dry ice in there a few times daily for effects lol...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masked* 
If I were you I'd do it like an Inline V6.

Have 2 360's as exhausts with the fans pushing out.

Have both face ends as intakes with modified fans...

Have all the hoses come up through the bottom center...Perfect.

Yep that's it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
And toss a block of dry ice in there a few times daily for effects lol...

and a touch of nitrous!


----------



## docjester

ok i need help.

i have the HAF 932 but not the one i see in the pics there is a side window and no fans on the side, if i put a 360 Rad in the top will i loose the top drive bays. I want to keep those bays so if so can i put a 240 Rad in and keep the bays and is there an other place to mount a 240 rad in this case that i just don't see i want to keep everything in the case.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *docjester* 
ok i need help.

i have the HAF 932 but not the one i see in the pics there is a side window and no fans on the side, if i put a 360 Rad in the top will i loose the top drive bays. I want to keep those bays so if so can i put a 240 Rad in and keep the bays and is there an other place to mount a 240 rad in this case that i just don't see i want to keep everything in the case.

That's correct a 360 will interfere with drive bay(s), But a 240 will fit just fine.

Are you planning to cool just the cpu?


----------



## docjester

no i plan on cooling the cpu and dual gpu's but i am going to put in a second 140 rad so the loop will go

pump>240 rad>cpu>140 rad > GUP> gpu>res>pump

but i need the 2 top bays cause i want to have a 2 bay res/pump, 2 optical drive, a drawer, and a hot swap device for 2.5 drive so thats 6 bays so i need them all

i have read that alot of UV red stuff looks pink is there a list of the stuff that does i coloered the inside of my case pink and i want the liquid cooling tubers to look pink also


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well as for the loop setup that you listed, I think that should be sufficient for what you are cooling because the 2 5770's aren't that hot. As for the Rad's if you think you still need more then you can get a radbox and put another 240 Rad out the back of your case to add that much more cooling. All that I have seen is red stuff that looks pink so I'm not sure about the UV stuff to look red. I just stick with red LED fans and lights lol. Just buy red tubing and call it a day lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *docjester* 
no i plan on cooling the cpu and dual gpu's but i am going to put in a second 140 rad so the loop will go

pump>240 rad>cpu>140 rad > GUP> gpu>res>pump

but i need the 2 top bays cause i want to have a 2 bay res/pump, 2 optical drive, a drawer, and a hot swap device for 2.5 drive so thats 6 bays so i need them all

i have read that alot of UV red stuff looks pink is there a list of the stuff that does i coloered the inside of my case pink and i want the liquid cooling tubers to look pink also


----------



## ski-bum

Just finished my first build. I'm pretty proud of it. Sent a message to Ceadderman to add my name to the list, but haven't heard a respond yet. Maybe it's because mine is a "blue eddition".







lol Sorry, I don't like red.
















Hope you like anyway!


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's not because yours in Blue edition, It's because his computer is down and he's having a hard time getting it back up. That's one mighty fine looking computer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Just finished my first build. I'm pretty proud of it. Sent a message to Ceadderman to add my name to the list, but haven't heard a respond yet. Maybe it's because mine is a "blue eddition".







lol Sorry, I don't like red.

Hope you like anyway!


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Just finished my first build. I'm pretty proud of it. Sent a message to Ceadderman to add my name to the list, but haven't heard a respond yet. Maybe it's because mine is a "blue eddition".







lol Sorry, I don't like red.
















Hope you like anyway!

dude thats a badass paint job i have the blue edition as well, but i painted my whole inside blue. This makes me want to repaint mine and go with flat black with blue accents like yours XD


----------



## RonB94GT

Not to continue to beat a dead horse, but it's past time to get a new administrator for this thread. cederman MIA since 9/14. If he ever gets computer back up whoever can turn it back over to him.


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Just finished my first build. I'm pretty proud of it. Sent a message to Ceadderman to add my name to the list, but haven't heard a respond yet. Maybe it's because mine is a "blue eddition".







lol Sorry, I don't like red.
















Hope you like anyway!

That looks super sweet!
I went with red like you did with the blue.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

*!!!!!!!!Page 932!!!!!!!!*


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socom_hero* 


























































*!!!!!!!!page 932!!!!!!!!*




























































hahahaha :d


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M* 
dude thats a badass paint job i have the blue edition as well, but i painted my whole inside blue. This makes me want to repaint mine and go with flat black with blue accents like yours XD

Thanks everyone!
I think it looks really "bad ass" myself. I kind of thought the admin was not available or something. My comment was kinda, "tongue in cheek". Even if he is in the "anti blue case lighting group":








http://www.overclock.net/groups/anti...ing-group.html
lol


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Thanks everyone!
I think it looks really "bad ass" myself. I kind of thought the admin was not available or something. My comment was kinda, "tongue in cheek". Even if he is in the "anti blue case lighting group":








http://www.overclock.net/groups/anti...ing-group.html
lol

whattt oO dude me and you need to start a anti red case lighting group if there isnt one already XD

EDIT:
Just made it lmao
http://www.overclock.net/groups/anti...-lighting.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Just finished my first build. I'm pretty proud of it. Sent a message to Ceadderman to add my name to the list, but haven't heard a respond yet. Maybe it's because mine is a "blue eddition".







lol Sorry, I don't like red.









Hope you like anyway!

Nice job! Looks really good in blue. I love blue.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M* 
whattt oO dude me and you need to start a anti red case lighting group if there isnt one already XD

EDIT:
Just made it lmao
http://www.overclock.net/groups/anti...-lighting.html

Red makes my eyes hurt!!!
Really does.


----------



## RonB94GT

The blue looks good. I almost went blue but didn't because everything I have done before was blue. I kind of wish had now.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
The blue looks good. I almost went blue but didn't because everything I have done before was blue. I kind of wish had now.

I knew that was everybodys reasoning. Almost did the same. Most of the high end boards were coming out red. Then the HAF932 & X came out in red. Was glad to see this blue edition when it came out. Don't know why Coolermaster left the inside silver. Ahh, it was fun to paint. I learned a trick getting the quick release things off then back on again.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarryBadrinath* 

















Your rig so VERY HOT!

You are welcome to HAF gangs!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I wanted to do a blue theme with mine but I got the HAF X and it only came with the RED LED fans and I didn't want to spend a ton of money to replace the red LED fan and then buy all new blue ones so I just went along with it and bought red stuff. Plus I don't even think that you can buy a replacement fan for the front of the HAF X without getting it directly from Cooler Master and even then I don't think that they make a blue version of the 230mm front fan on the HAF X =(***


----------



## S_V(TM)

hello Guys, Finally Placed all products in HAF X.
More detailed coming soon. I am loving this CASE very much... System runs Cool except my Jet sound







from GTX 470 in load.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I wanted to do a blue theme with mine but I got the HAF X and it only came with the RED LED fans and I didn't want to spend a ton of money to replace the red LED fan and then buy all new blue ones so I just went along with it and bought red stuff. Plus I don't even think that you can buy a replacement fan for the front of the HAF X without getting it directly from Cooler Master and even then I don't think that they make a blue version of the 230mm front fan on the HAF X =(***

you can replace the 4 leds in the fan. they are held in with hot glue. if you have a parts suplier near by you can get them really cheap. or you can buy bags of 100 of ebay also very cheep. they are 5mm i think. also alot of local retailers are selling the replacement fans now. i think the 230mm and 200mm fans from the cm storem swniper fit. or if you want to save money you can disconect the leds in your fans, and light up the case with cold cathode tubes.


----------



## _craven_

My HAF X





































Love those 12cm Apollish and 14cm Apollish vegas fans









This is how my HAF X look before putting those apollish fans


----------



## blue-cat

FYI
it is possible to fit a harddrive under the bottom tray although its a good idea to use some sort of basic mount. don't know if you can fit a full tray on as i guess you'd have to take it all apart.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_craven_* 
My HAF X











Nice looking rig...luv those fans!


----------



## Jserialkiller

Hey guess i know your gonna hate me for asking this question but is there any huge differences between the HAF X and 932? Im looking into getting one, and i cant really see the huge differences besides the fact they look different and some minor changes. Anything major? Recommendations?
Once again i apologize for my lack of real true research and comparison


----------



## lawrencendlw

The HAF X has 2 X 200mm slots up top to put fans but the fans are actually outside of the main compartment of the case and then covered with a plastic shroud. This allows for a 360 Rad (3 X 120mm) to be put up top but inside the case. The HAF 932 has the ability to swap out the 200mm fan up top with 3 X 120mm fans. The HAF 932's door had either a 200mm fan or 4 X 120mm fans where as the HAF X can only have a 200mm fan (but the fan for the HAF X has a shroud to direct air to the GPU). The HAF X comes with a GPU bracket which will fit a 80 X 15mm fan to cool the GPU's (used to support heavier GPU's) and a shroud on the inside that can fit a 120 X 38mm fan to directly cool the GPU's. The HAF X also has a bunch of cable management features like: PSU cover (covers where the cables go behind the motherboard for a much cleaner look), rubber grommets (over the holes that allow the cables to come into the main part of the case from behind the motherboard), Rear door with CPU back plate cutout to make installing CPU back plates easier. 2 Hot swap HDD bays in the front of the case. There are also 2 USB 3.0 ports on the front IO Panel. I know that there are more differences but at the moment I can't think of any as I just woke up lol. Hope that this helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jserialkiller* 
Hey guess i know your gonna hate me for asking this question but is there any huge differences between the HAF X and 932? Im looking into getting one, and i cant really see the huge differences besides the fact they look different and some minor changes. Anything major? Recommendations?
Once again i apologize for my lack of real true research and comparison


----------



## _craven_

The HAF X has built in dust filter for any fans except the back exhaust 14cm fan.


----------



## Jserialkiller

wow awesome







Thanks man, guess im going with the HAF X







Cant wait till i can finally start building and getting my dream rig up and running.


----------



## ski-bum

The HAFX is bigger and wouldn't fit under my desk.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jserialkiller* 
wow awesome







Thanks man, guess im going with the HAF X







Cant wait till i can finally start building and getting my dream rig up and running.

Welcome to OCN. Can't wait to see it finished.

Here's another teaser update.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That looks great man... had I known that you were this good with paint, I would have had you paint up the door that you sent me first lol.


----------



## blue-cat

thats a very retro 80/90's paint job you got there


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you think that it's 80's/90's now, Wait until you see the firebird that he has planned for the hood lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
thats a very retro 80/90's paint job you got there


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
thats a very retro 80/90's paint job you got there

That's funny i use to paint alot of motorcycles with that style in the 80's

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
If you think that it's 80's/90's now, Wait until you see the firebird that he has planned for the hood lol...

Did you hack my web cam?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ummmm.... no









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
That's funny i use to paint alot of motorcycles with that style in the 80's

Did you hack my web cam?


----------



## johnko1

Add that










More pics at my worklog

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...l#post11043233


----------



## BigT

looking good guys. there are alot of nice cases/computers in this group. i just got a HAF 932 Black Edition. I will post pics soon when i get everything done properly.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey johnko1 that MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC is one nice card but I'm pretty sure (Since I have one too and know what it looks like lol) that it doesn't look like a reference GTX 460 lol. I think that you need to update your rig info lol. Your setup looks nice though. Is that the way that the HAF 932's come stock on the inside or did you strip the paint?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Hey johnko1 that MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC is one nice card but I'm pretty sure (Since I have one too and know what it looks like lol) that it doesn't look like a reference GTX 460 lol. I think that you need to update your rig info lol. Your setup looks nice though. Is that the way that the HAF 932's come stock on the inside or did you strip the paint?

The inside of the case comes painted, but it's a silverish color.








Mine before I started to pop the rivots so I could paint it.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Hey johnko1 that MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC is one nice card but I'm pretty sure (Since I have one too and know what it looks like lol) that it doesn't look like a reference GTX 460 lol. I think that you need to update your rig info lol. Your setup looks nice though. Is that the way that the HAF 932's come stock on the inside or did you strip the paint?

stock man (haf 922).....but unfortunately this rig is going to my cousin







. It is sad having that beast for just a week. But atleast my haf 932 custom painted and with window still rocks


----------



## lawrencendlw

And the MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC in still one hell of a card. I think of it as the little graphics card that could. It is the highest factory overclocked 260 GTX released and even then you have some headroom to OC it even more.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Welcome to OCN. Can't wait to see it finished.

Here's another teaser update.






































Ok I hated the color and grapics so I repainted it today!

Look better??


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think it looks nice either way. Something to set you a part from the rest of us lol.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
And the MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC in still one hell of a card. I think of it as the little graphics card that could. It is the highest factory overclocked 260 GTX released and even then you have some headroom to OC it even more.

Hey can i use rivatuner on evga gtx 460?
Something weird; my current system can play crysis on enthusiast and 1080p
while a new system I made with core i7 and gtx 460 can't do so...
No overckock on both(on rivatuner have the gtx 260 on constant performance )


----------



## vibrancyy

that looks great, im just not a fan of silver and blue









whats the bottom for? might seem like a stupid question









Edit: Gahh, i didnt want to post any since it just got built but i gotta join the brotherhood.


















accept me pl0x!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vibrancyy* 
that looks great, im just not a fan of silver and blue









whats the bottom for? might seem like a stupid question









Thanks,
Bottom will hold rad, pump,fan controller, etc.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you use eVGA Precision, it is run by Rivatuner so that might help. Also if that doesn't work then try using MSI Afterburner. Also test the card using eVGA OC Scanner (You can only use OC Scanner on eVGA cards). Let me know if you need some help getting this going for you or if you have anymore questions then just PM me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Hey can i use rivatuner on evga gtx 460?
Something weird; my current system can play crysis on enthusiast and 1080p
while a new system I made with core i7 and gtx 460 can't do so...
No overckock on both(on rivatuner have the gtx 260 on constant performance )

That's one nice monitor there man. What's the make and model of it (damm you fannblade, you have me thinking of everything like a car now since you put those nice stripes on your car.... errrr case lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vibrancyy* 
that looks great, im just not a fan of silver and blue









whats the bottom for? might seem like a stupid question









Edit: Gahh, i didnt want to post any since it just got built but i gotta join the brotherhood.
accept me pl0x!


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Thanks,
Bottom will hold rad, pump,fan controller, etc.

What did you make it out of? i want to make a slimmer design that would work as a stand for the case, keep it off the carpet and have ventilation


----------



## lawrencendlw

I might make a similar type of Box/Stand for the bottom of my case to do the same thing that Fannblade did. I would make so that the side panels would be made out of 2 of These or I might just use a few of These and then put a 360mm rad on the top of my HAF X and a couple of 240 rad's here and there so that I could cool my core i7 and a few GTX 480's... What do you guys think? I would have to have a powerful pump or 2 to run the whole thing. The first radiator that I linked is massive and would require some reinforcements to keep standing because the site says that it weighs 4000g (8.81 lbs) and I'm not sure if that is empty or full lol.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
If you use eVGA Precision, it is run by Rivatuner so that might help. Also if that doesn't work then try using MSI Afterburner. Also test the card using eVGA OC Scanner (You can only use OC Scanner on eVGA cards). Let me know if you need some help getting this going for you or if you have anymore questions then just PM me.

That's one nice monitor there man. What's the make and model of it (damm you fannblade, you have me thinking of everything like a car now since you put those nice stripes on your car.... errrr case lol)

Big +1 for Afterburner!
I'm here to "drive" you crazy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vibrancyy* 
What did you make it out of? i want to make a slimmer design that would work as a stand for the case, keep it off the carpet and have ventilation









Used an old file cabinet and some new sheet metal.Check out my build log to see more.
Oh yea someone nominated me for MOTM contest. Go vote for your favorite build (mine of course)







MOTH


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I might make a similar type of Box/Stand for the bottom of my case to do the same thing that Fannblade did. I would make so that the side panels would be made out of 2 of These or I might just use a few of These and then put a 360mm rad on the top of my HAF X and a couple of 240 rad's here and there so that I could cool my core i7 and a few GTX 480's... What do you guys think? I would have to have a powerful pump or 2 to run the whole thing. The first radiator that I linked is massive and would require some reinforcements to keep standing because the site says that it weighs 4000g (8.81 lbs) and I'm not sure if that is empty or full lol.

Sounds good but I doubt you would need a 360 up top plus that would take a lot of head pressure to get up there after shoving through those big rads at the bottom, of course it would return fast.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's a good idea. Now what is the problem that people run into when they use more than one pump? Is there some way that I can use 2 pumps but without having the troubles? I was thinking of running a y adapter from the reservoir and then another one after the pumps going into the first rad. Does that sound like it could work or if it would be the best for my idea of a setup? I'm thinking that this setup would be one nice loop when I get the money (And time) to do it. I was also thinking of putting a second PSU down in the bottom compartment and running some extensions so that I can run 3 or 4 GTX 480's (or the 580's when they come out =D)


----------



## FannBlade

Yes that should work. You could always use a dual pump bay res and y them.
Bay Res

Oh and thanks


----------



## Jeci

Here's an update on my rig.

Installed new fans into freshly painted case.










Here's the before:










I'm very happy with the way it looks, not a patch on some of the rigs i see being posted here!


----------



## goldberg96

Hi everyone. I am not sure this was the right forum group to put this thread but since I own a HAF 922 I thought I'd start here.

I have been reading about putting filters on your intake fans to minimize dust getting into your case. That sounds like a great idea. However, since I've never done that before, I have some real noobie questions:

1. I assume the filters go inside the case with the fans and not on the outside of the case?

2. I know the filters will have to be cleaned periodically so does this mean removing your fans periodically to get this done?

3. I am particularly confused about how to manage the front case fan on the 922. Do I have to take everything apart to get a filter on that fan and then take everything apart repeatedly to get that filter cleaned?

Yes, I'm a real noobie at some of this stuff and I would really appreciate a quick instruction on how using filters on the fans in my 922 will work.

Thanks .............. Rob


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That's a good idea. Now what is the problem that people run into when they use more than one pump? Is there some way that I can use 2 pumps but without having the troubles? I was thinking of running a y adapter from the reservoir and then another one after the pumps going into the first rad. Does that sound like it could work or if it would be the best for my idea of a setup? I'm thinking that this setup would be one nice loop when I get the money (And time) to do it. I was also thinking of putting a second PSU down in the bottom compartment and running some extensions so that I can run 3 or 4 GTX 480's (or the 580's when they come out =D)

this should help you http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...OPAC-UVBL.html

they have them in other colors if you want this would be the best
2 powerful pumps working together


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeci* 
Here's an update on my rig.

Installed new fans into freshly painted case.










I'm very happy with the way it looks, not a patch on some of the rigs i see being posted here!

That looks alot better now sleeve them cables and call it a day. Good work!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldberg96* 
Hi everyone. I am not sure this was the right forum group to put this thread but since I own a HAF 922 I thought I'd start here.

I have been reading about putting filters on your intake fans to minimize dust getting into your case. That sounds like a great idea. However, since I've never done that before, I have some real noobie questions:

1. I assume the filters go inside the case with the fans and not on the outside of the case?

2. I know the filters will have to be cleaned periodically so does this mean removing your fans periodically to get this done?

3. I am particularly confused about how to manage the front case fan on the 922. Do I have to take everything apart to get a filter on that fan and then take everything apart repeatedly to get that filter cleaned?

Yes, I'm a real noobie at some of this stuff and I would really appreciate a quick instruction on how using filters on the fans in my 922 will work.

Thanks .............. Rob

For me that's exactly why I don't run filters. I think its just easier to clean everything once a month. Filters or not its going to get dirty + they will resrict air flow when dirty. I think its a good idea to clean it once a month that way I can check for water leaks, check connections and plugs...just give it a once over. All you need is a soft paint brush and some compressed air.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M* 
this should help you http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...OPAC-UVBL.html

they have them in other colors if you want this would be the best
2 powerful pumps working together

That's sweet...bet that will move some water!! Good call.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Here is a solution to your problem. These filters go on the outside of your case and take only a second to clean and then replace on your computer. Check These out...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldberg96* 
Hi everyone. I am not sure this was the right forum group to put this thread but since I own a HAF 922 I thought I'd start here.

I have been reading about putting filters on your intake fans to minimize dust getting into your case. That sounds like a great idea. However, since I've never done that before, I have some real noobie questions:

1. I assume the filters go inside the case with the fans and not on the outside of the case?

2. I know the filters will have to be cleaned periodically so does this mean removing your fans periodically to get this done?

3. I am particularly confused about how to manage the front case fan on the 922. Do I have to take everything apart to get a filter on that fan and then take everything apart repeatedly to get that filter cleaned?

Yes, I'm a real noobie at some of this stuff and I would really appreciate a quick instruction on how using filters on the fans in my 922 will work.

Thanks .............. Rob


----------



## goldberg96

Those filters look cool but there are a couple of problems I see with them. Firstly there is no filter for the front fan which is the hardest in my opinion to get to. Secondly, there is one for the top fan but I use the top fan for exhaust. Do others not use the top fan for exhaust? I would think since heat rises that everyone would do that. But I do appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well in that case, you can do as I did and go to home depot and buy a roll of material for window screens and fold it over 3 times and cut it to fit in the front metal cover for the fans. It works great and I don't see a spec of dust in my system. Of course having more than 5% positive pressure helps with that too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldberg96* 
Those filters look cool but there are a couple of problems I see with them. Firstly there is no filter for the front fan which is the hardest in my opinion to get to. Secondly, there is one for the top fan but I use the top fan for exhaust. Do others not use the top fan for exhaust? I would think since heat rises that everyone would do that. But I do appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## SplitPSoup

Please add me to the group, I have finally finished my HAF X build... it's my first build ever!!!!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SplitPSoup*


Please add me to the group, I have finally finished my HAF X build... it's my first build ever!!!!











If you go to the User CP, and Edit System, you can add your whole system into your sig like the rest of us.

Oh, and nice looking build.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SplitPSoup* 
Please add me to the group, I have finally finished my HAF X build... it's my first build ever!!!!










Sweet!!! Welcome to OCN.


----------



## SplitPSoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
If you go to the User CP, and Edit System, you can add your whole system into your sig like the rest of us.

Oh, and nice looking build.









Thanks for the tip, I will try that out.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Here is a solution to your problem. These filters go on the outside of your case and take only a second to clean and then replace on your computer. Check These out...

Does anyone have these installed? I am curious as to how they look on a 932...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SplitPSoup* 
Please add me to the group, I have finally finished my HAF X build... it's my first build ever!!!!










What are your temps with the THORs hammer


----------



## jadenx2

im getting my haf 922 today







im ****ing pumped!

oh and anyone suggest getting a 200mm fan for the side?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadenx2* 
im getting my haf 922 today







im ****ing pumped!

oh and anyone suggest getting a 200mm fan for the side?

I would... more CPU cooling happiness







I would configure everything in a pull and the top fan as a push.


----------



## FannBlade

Yep It's another sneak peak!!!


----------



## FEAR.

That thing is nuts


----------



## GTR Mclaren

just ******* epic


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's looking good man. Really coming along well. And fast too. What maybe another week or so and you'll be done?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Yep It's another sneak peak!!









That's pretty nuts! I like it better with the painted accents up front rather than the fiber vinyl it had before. It ties it together better.


----------



## FannBlade

*Don't forget to VOTE!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 







That thing is nuts

Thank You!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
just ******* epic

******* Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
It's looking good man. Really coming along well. And fast too. What maybe another week or so and you'll be done?

Thanks! It's gona slow down I just can't put the swiftech 240 rad it it. So I'm going to order another XSPC 360. Have a ton of wiring and sleeving to do, plus I have to paint 16 fans (blue and gunmetal to match)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id* 
That's pretty nuts! I like it better with the painted accents up front rather than the fiber vinyl it had before. It ties it together better.









I agree with that. Thank You!


----------



## ski-bum

Seems like alot of people would love to be added to this club (including myself). Anyone know when?????????


----------



## lawrencendlw

I will call Ceadderman again today and ask him what his ETA is to be coming back and maybe about having him talk with a Mod again about having temporary ownership passed to me until he is back up and running. I feel bad for him. I don't know what I would do If my rig was down for as long as his has been down for. I'd end up in a small square room with padded walls and a nice white jacket that buttons in the back.... Oh wait I'm already there. It's called parenthood and Marriage. lol


----------



## McClure5000

Proud HAF 932 owner. Please add me. Thanks.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Yep It's another sneak peak!!!



















Man what did u use to fill the holes on the plastic ?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I thought that they had plastic types of bondo lol... They have too with as much plastic cars are shipping out with these days...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Man what did u use to fill the holes on the plastic ?

I used SEM bumper repair kit. You can look here at how it was done


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
I used SEM bumper repair kit. You can look here at how it was done

Ok man thanks for the info.I did the same thing with you and now I have to fill the holes.I'm student and I'm still learning


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I will call Ceadderman again today and ask him what his ETA is to be coming back and maybe about having him talk with a Mod again about having temporary ownership passed to me until he is back up and running. I feel bad for him. I don't know what I would do If my rig was down for as long as his has been down for. I'd end up in a small square room with padded walls and a nice white jacket that buttons in the back.... Oh wait I'm already there. It's called parenthood and Marriage. lol

Not to be the constant [email protected]$k but this is kind of ridicules. Last signed on 9/14 and when he took over this thread claimed he couldn't add people because of his laptop. If you don't fulfill you're responsibilities at you're job what happens? You get fired. I couldn't go that long without a computer I would have to get a cheap used one or something. people come and go on forums all the time, who knows he may never come back on here. Board's so strict on the 35 rep rules maybe they need to set up some kind of length of membership to have any kind of administrative privileges. I realize the guy is you're buddy but the forum administrators need to do something now.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Ok man thanks for the info.I did the same thing with you and now I have to fill the holes.I'm student and I'm still learning

NP. That's best way is just jump in a give it a go.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
Not to be the constant [email protected]$k but this is kind of ridicules. Last signed on 9/14 and when he took over this thread claimed he couldn't add people because of his laptop. If you don't fulfill you're responsibilities at you're job what happens? You get fired. I couldn't go that long without a computer I would have to get a cheap used one or something. people come and go on forums all the time, who knows he may never come back on here. Board's so strict on the 35 rep rules maybe they need to set up some kind of length of membership to have any kind of administrative privileges. I realize the guy is you're buddy but the forum administrators need to do something now.

Ditto! It's time for a change. I think It's time to PM a mod. I would hate to see this thread die out!


----------



## massy086

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Ditto! It's time for a change. I think It's time to PM a mod. I would hate to see this thread die out!

great thread but i think give Ceadderman a chance he seems to have great knowledge


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok guys I am going to talk to him tomorrow and we will have this resolved by the end of the week or I will talk to a moderator myself and have it taken care of ok? I'm with Massy on this, lets at least give the guy a chance. When he was able to be on here, he was one of the most helpful individuals on here and we can't just basically strip his thread (I know he didn't start it but he is still the thread administrator) from him because he is down on luck and can't get his computer going right away like some of the rest of us. I'm sure that he would love to be able to buy a replacement part as soon as one goes bad in his computer but some of us can't, especially in this economy. So lets all just take a step back and calm down and give the man a chance and like I said, I will talk to him for sure tomorrow and get this solved one way or another and then if it's not resolved by the end of the week then I will talk to the moderators myself and have this thread turned over ok? Does anyone have any objections to this?


----------



## _REAPER_

This is my most recent project for my case I will post the full pics shortly once I am done sleeving my cables.


----------



## KoolGuy

Add the HAF 912


----------



## _REAPER_

Yeah we should add the 912


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


This is my most recent project for my case I will post the full pics shortly once I am done sleeving my cables.











Great job man I love red on HAF


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah Reaper that looks nice. If I recall correctly, that is over your HDD cage right? on the outside part of it where you pull your door off to see it? You should do a full plexi door so you can see that lol.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Not to be the constant [email protected]$k but this is kind of ridicules. Last signed on 9/14 and when he took over this thread claimed he couldn't add people because of his laptop. If you don't fulfill you're responsibilities at you're job what happens? You get fired. I couldn't go that long without a computer I would have to get a cheap used one or something. people come and go on forums all the time, who knows he may never come back on here. Board's so strict on the 35 rep rules maybe they need to set up some kind of length of membership to have any kind of administrative privileges. I realize the guy is you're buddy but the forum administrators need to do something now.


First of all its not a job, he volunteered/ was chosen for it. I dont see what the big deal about getting added is. Everyone knows what case you have from your sig, just add the club link to your sig and wait. Who cares if your not on the front page.
Someone like Ceader wouldn't put that much effort into helping others and then just bail.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I'm with Massy on this, lets at least give the guy a chance. When he was able to be on here, he was one of the most helpful individuals on here and we can't just basically strip his thread (I know he didn't start it but he is still the thread administrator) from him because he is down on luck and can't get his computer going right away like some of the rest of us. I'm sure that he would love to be able to buy a replacement part as soon as one goes bad in his computer but some of us can't, especially in this economy. So lets all just take a step back and calm down and give the man a chance and like I said, I will talk to him for sure tomorrow and get this solved one way or another and then if it's not resolved by the end of the week then I will talk to the moderators myself and have this thread turned over ok? Does anyone have any objections to this?


OBJECTION!







It wouldn't really be striping the thread form him, just temporarily to keep it updated and to keep the kids from whining.

Also whats wrong with his computer? Is his PSU down?


----------



## KoolGuy

Add the 912


----------



## saer

Can the HDD cage on the HAF X be removed without any tools or does it need to be cut out with a dremel ?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


First of all its not a job, he volunteered/ was chosen for it. I dont see what the big deal about getting added is. Everyone knows what case you have from your sig, just add the club link to your sig and wait. Who cares if your not on the front page.
Someone like Ceader wouldn't put that much effort into helping others and then just bail.


I didn't say it was a job but it is a responsibility. Do you personally know him to know he wouldn't bail? He use to post from his laptop is that DOA also?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


OBJECTION!







It wouldn't really be striping the thread form him, just temporarily to keep it updated and to keep the kids from whining.


 Agreed except I'm not winning. I suggested a temporally takeover a wile ago. If everybody feels so strongly about him being administrator of this thread it can easily be handed over to him.


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Can the HDD cage on the HAF X be removed without any tools or does it need to be cut out with a dremel ?


use a drill bit and when you put it back *DON'T USE STEELE RIVETS* use aluminum ones there no ware near as hard to get out.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I do know him personally and I will say that he wouldn't bail on us. It is his PSU that is down and when he tried to put a different PSU in so that he could update this thread, it killed his raid array so his HDD's are down now. His PSU is down from his sleeving project he was doing, a couple of the pins got really messed up and I think that there was another problem. It required him to have some sort of special tool and he is either going to mail his PSU and pay shipping both ways to have his friend fix it or buy the tool himself. I will post more later as I am talking to him in a minute.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok I just got off of the phone with Ceadderman and it was as I suspected. He is not bailing on us. He is waiting to get his refund check from OCZ for a motherboard that he bought and then less than a month later OCZ discontinued it and dropped support for it. He should be receiving his check this week and then he will turn right around and buy the tool that he needs to fix his PSU and then he will be back up and running. I don't see what the big deal is. The only thing that Ceadderman can do that you can't do yourself is to add names to the front page. Ok so what. just run with the line in your sig until he can come back and then when you see him back up on the thread (which should be really soon) then just PM him and he will add you. It's like Yogi said

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I dont see what the big deal about getting added is. Everyone knows what case you have from your sig, just add the club link to your sig and wait. Who cares if your not on the front page.
Someone like Ceader wouldn't put that much effort into helping others and then just bail.

He's coming back and think about it guys. What would suck more, having your computer down for months or not having your name on the front page of a thread on a website. Just cut the man a little more slack and he will be back to add all of you. I promise you all this.


----------



## massy086

He's coming back and think about it guys. What would suck more, having your computer down for months

+1 on this


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thank you lol...


----------



## Yogi

OCZ motherboard? wut

Hes gunna have a big list when he comes back


----------



## vibrancyy

haha, maybe ill convince him to let me make a new banner


----------



## lawrencendlw

I meant OCZ Keyboard lol... Damm I have a one track mind.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah Reaper that looks nice. If I recall correctly, that is over your HDD cage right? on the outside part of it where you pull your door off to see it? You should do a full plexi door so you can see that lol.


Im working on a side panel mod for my hafx once that is done I will post... and yes I will show this off to much time has gone into it lol.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Can the HDD cage on the HAF X be removed without any tools or does it need to be cut out with a dremel ?


I removed mine without any cutting..


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice, I'm looking forward to seeing it reaper


----------



## Mightymight

My HAF 932 I have owned for a year. I had some issues with my PCH chipset on my asus formula III motherboard due to the heat caused by my stock cooled ASUS ENGTX260 SLI'ed VGA cards. I replaced the 2 video card coolers with this. (using arctic silver 5)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118064

I installed http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835129055 <--- This fan in the bottom fan slot right in front of my PSU.

Replaced my power fan (rear exaust) with this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835129057

Also .. I put a 140mm fan (the old exaust fan that came with the case) using zip ties in the upper bracket of my optical drive brive bays. This helps bring new air into the upper area of my case.

When I played the newest stalker my video cards would reach over 88c. The PCH chipset would reach 68-69c which is close to its thermal limit. CPU, with Coolermaster V8 installed would reach 95-98c with prime95 1 error over 12 hours.

After all the fan replacing My computer runs pch 30c idle cpu 28c idle MB ambient 28c Idle. Having my cpu idle at the same temp as my motherboard is great.

The VGA coolers were a little tricky. Thank god Arctic silver 5 is so thick. The first time I installed one of the coolers. (The 2nd one for my sli setup) I over compressed The heatsink which forced the thermal compound out of the gap between the cooler and chipset. So i had to take it apart and redo the thermal compound. After that correction my videocards VGA #1 34c Idle VGA #2 38c Idle.

@ load my cpu never reaches over 69c on prime95 zero errors over 24 hours. Video cards with a high over clock do not reached over 60c after a 12 hour gaming binge on Fallout New Vegas. PCH chipset only peaked at 36c.


----------



## lawrencendlw

What do you have your CPU overclocked to (also with what voltage) and what do you have your video cards overclocked to also? That's great that you were able to fix the problem with you heat issues. Did you end up replacing all of the fans that came stock with your case? I ended up replacing all of my stock fans (with the exception of one of my top 200mm fans which I will be replacing soon another of the Cooler Master Megaflow) with new higher CFM fans and I have noticed a huge drop in temps. The stock fans that come in the case are of lower CFM than the other cooler master ones that you would buy from Newegg or wherever. For instance, the top 200mm fan and the 200mm fan from the door of the HAF X only has 75 CFM where the Cooler Master Megaflow fans are 110 CFM so that is a huge difference considering that they are the same amount of dB's. I also replaced my HAF X's door with a stock door from a HAF 932 (just the regular door with top window and room for 4 X 120mm fans) and that has substantially dropped the temps of my GPU's. Oh and by the way the replacement of my door was courtesy of a Mr. Fannblade... (Vote for Fannblade's Mod of the month by clicking here and choosing his rig). But nice setup you ended up with there. How many FPS do you average while playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Prypat (That was the stalker game that you were referring to correct?)? I am interested in seeing how well 2 260's GTX in SLI perform as I already have one of the MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC (which by the way is the highest factory overclocked version of the 260 that you can buy and it still has a ton of head room left for more overclocking) and I might go and get another one (or 2, you can only do 2 way SLI with the 260's though huh?) Oh well who am I kidding, I don't get to game anymore. I have damm near 35 games on my computer and I have only played maybe 4 hours of games total on this computer since I have made it because I end up folding 24/7 365 lol...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Ok I just got off of the phone with Ceadderman and it was as I suspected. He is not bailing on us. He is waiting to get his refund check from OCZ for a motherboard that he bought and then less than a month later OCZ discontinued it and dropped support for it. He should be receiving his check this week and then he will turn right around and buy the tool that he needs to fix his PSU and then he will be back up and running.


 I hope he's not waiting on a pin removal tool. I bought 2 of them and they both broke and didn't work that well...ended up using staples and they worked great.

Glad to hear he's coming back!!!

Oh yea another teaser.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey fannblade... Let me know when you want to send me your spare water cooling parts lol. I need to get this beast on water soon or my house is going to spontaneously combust lol. So when can I arrange for a pickup of my computer that you are building there for me man?


----------



## FannBlade

Just sent it to Alaska for a photo shoot...You can pick it up there!


----------



## BarryBadrinath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Your rig so VERY HOT!

You are welcome to HAF gangs!









Thank you sir. I'm glad I decided to buy the HAF-X.


----------



## vibrancyy

im going to intercept that package,







hopefully get some scratches on it so i can justify repainting it something vibrant


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Ok so what. just run with the line in your sig until he can come back and then when you see him back up on the thread (which should be really soon) then just PM him and he will add you. It's like Yogi said

He's coming back and think about it guys. What would suck more, having your computer down for months or not having your name on the front page of a thread on a website. Just cut the man a little more slack and he will be back to add all of you. I promise you all this.

Not an issue been on the front page for a long time although fallout boy put it with the 933. I will just shut my trap since nobody else want's a change.


----------



## TimeToKill

Red/Black HAF 932
















its blurry but i got more pics comming soon. gonna stick in my fan controller and do some cable managment and put 2 fans up top.(like i really need more)


----------



## FannBlade

Looks good. Waitin for better pics.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I tried to decipher this but I have no idea what this was supposed to mean. Please elaborate on this RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
Not an issue been on the front page for a long time although fallout boy put it with the 933. I will just shut my trap since nobody else want's a change.

@ Fannblade, did you really just send it up to Alaska for a photo shoot? Why on earth would you do that? Is it going to be on the next cover of Vanity Fair or something Cosmo like that? lol sorry I had to put that in there lol. Just let me know how you sent it and I'll get right on that. Please tell me you went with FedEx because I know one of the FedEx pilots and I'll have him make a stop over here to hand it over lol.


----------



## Mightymight

Here are the specs for the previously stated pc configuration. Intel I7 860 1156 Socket clocked @ 3.8 CPU @ 1.30v IMC 1.38v PCH 1.03v This is with a Asus Formula III Maximus. I use a coolermaster V8. The video cards are ASUS ENGTX260 default clock 1.12V 576core 2028mem. I raise these cards to 646 core 2080mem and I get a 10%-15% increase in performance.

To answer the question about the fans. All the fans that are stock are still there except the exaust fan. This is were it gets a little crappy. My side fan just died this week. Going to upgrade with 4 120mm fans. I do notice a change in thermal temps without that side fan functional but not enough for me to spring for the fans till they go on sale. I am going to just use the same fan that I installed on the bottom intake near the bottom power supply.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835129055 <---

I have all my fans set to max speed. The 120mm shark is by far the loudest but very tolerable.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Don't do that man. Get some yate loon fans. They are really cheap (Price wise but feel of good quality and last a while), High CFM, Lower noise, and you can get them with or with out LED's if you want. Check out This link and look through all of the different fans. Please ignore the cases lol. I would go with the High speed ones IMHO.


----------



## Mightymight

I like the idea of cheaper







but I am a brand whore. Is it better to go for more fans of a similar sound. Like lets say its running at 26db but at a high pitch. Would I want to get fans that are lower pitched DB to compensate or the same fans so that there is just one tone?

A little off topic... What filters do you guys use? I made mine out of a home AC filter and duck tape. Should I try something like a scotch bright pad (thin one) or something like that?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I made mine out of window screen material that I bought at home depot and then I folded over 3 times and cut to size and then cut holes in then and mounted them on the inside of the case but in between the case and the fan. Or where my old filters (lol those aren't really filters) were, I did the same thing minus the cutting of holes. It works great. I get NO dust at all in my rig. Also adding the 4 fans to the door will help too since it will give you more than 5% positive pressure and that will keep any dust that does get in, from settling.


----------



## goldberg96

Hi all. So I'm a HAF 922 owner and I have a couple of questions about fans.

I have an H70 with the radiator/fans connected to the exhaust port in the back of the case (stock H70 fans soon to be replaced with GT AP-15's). I have the 200mm in the front (intake), the 200mm on the side (intake), and the 200mm on the top (exhaust).

So the top fan is the only exhaust fan I have since I replaced the rear exhaust with the H70 as intake.

I just purchased a bunch of GT AP-15's to have around (dangerden.com).

1. Should I continue to have the H70 fans as intake or reverse them to have some more exhaust in the system?
2. Would I exhaust more air by replacing the 200mm fan on top with two of the AP-15's instead?
3. How about the side fan: is the 200mm the best way to go or would two AP-15's do better?

I guess I'm fan impaired and need advice. Thanks .............. Rob


----------



## lawrencendlw

The AP 15's aren't the highest CFM fans on the market lol but they are know for their low noise high enough cfm and high static pressure mix. I would suggest leaving your H70 on as a intake and just getting a HIGH CFM 200mm fan or just swapping the 200 with 2 of your ap15's will also raise the exhaust over what it is now. I think those stock 200mm fans are 75 CFM.


----------



## Mightymight

Mounting the H70 at the top where your 200mil is and place another 120 next to it were you have your prefab holes already drilled might work. Then you can reinstall a rear pwr fan ^^. But with those radiators I always have to fiddle with them to find the best placement. Do you have any air intake above your front 200mil. like where your optical drive bay is?


----------



## RonB94GT

My H50 is exhaust didn't want to put extra hot air into the case. Have 2 San Aces on it and 2 Yates looms up top. the best would be to put in the in the front if you have empty 5.25 bays as intake if you have room.


----------



## flaxe

Hey, I'm thinking of buying the *HAF X* for my new PC build and using the H70 as CPU cooler, will that work? Where should I put the radiator, there are no 120mm slots in this case as I've read, or is it?









A picture of your system would be nice also if you have any, so that I can see how it looks like (doesn't need to be H70 cooler), just want to see how much space there are inside the case when components are there etc...
Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I am going to have my buddy PM you with some pics of his system that I helped him design and Build (he did all the work, i just walked him through it over the phone). He has a HAF X with a H50 and he mounted the H50 in the front 5.25" bays but I am pretty sure that the H70 will not work like that because the hoses are shorter. He also has his setup as: San Ace 120X120X38mm fan(push), a gutted out Ultra Kaze 120X120X38mm fan as a shroud, the radiator, the original fan gutted out as a shroud on the pull side, and then another San Ace 120X120X38mm fan as a pull fan. That might have the radiator a little closer to your cpu so it might be possible. In fact I'm going to call him right now and ask him to take a few different pictures and email them to me and I will post it up on this thread so that you guys can all see what I am talking about.


----------



## goldberg96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
My H50 is exhaust didn't want to put extra hot air into the case. Have 2 San Aces on it and 2 Yates looms up top. the best would be to put in the in the front if you have empty 5.25 bays as intake if you have room.

I think I have room (I have two Blu-Ray burners but could move them all the way to the bottom which would leave essentially three bays open at the top. Not positive if that's enough room for the H70 rad but I can measure.

But how would that install go though. Obviously there are no built in parts to hold that rad and fans (plus I may add shrouds). I don't have experience with mods like that. What procedure would I follow to mount all that in the front by the 5.25" bays?


----------



## mav2000

Just started a LC build ...take a look and let me know what you guys think.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...s-welcome.html

have started work on the case finally.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok so i know that the pic will be a little fuzzy but you will get the general Idea as to what my friend did with his H50 and how he mounted it in his HAF X's front 5.15" bay's.


----------



## lawrencendlw

And here is one more for the hell of it lol...


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldberg96* 
I think I have room (I have two Blu-Ray burners but could move them all the way to the bottom which would leave essentially three bays open at the top. Not positive if that's enough room for the H70 rad but I can measure.

But how would that install go though. Obviously there are no built in parts to hold that rad and fans (plus I may add shrouds). I don't have experience with mods like that. What procedure would I follow to mount all that in the front by the 5.25" bays?

I think they just ziptie it in. You can get all the help you need here. http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-h70-club.html


----------



## flaxe

*lawrencendlw and his buddy*, thanks for the pics








The H70 hoses are shorter so it will probably not reach all the way to the CPU. I've heard that you can place the H70 in the empty 200mm fan slot on top, but don't ask me how... are there any 120mm holes up there?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flaxe* 
*lawrencendlw and his buddy*, thanks for the pics








The H70 hoses are shorter so it will probably not reach all the way to the CPU. I've heard that you can place the H70 in the empty 200mm fan slot on top, but don't ask me how... are there any 120mm holes up there?

you can replace the hoses. Don't know how you feel about that as it voids you're warrenty. http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...s-res-mod.html


----------



## flaxe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
you can replace the hoses. Don't know how you feel about that as it voids you're warrenty. http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...s-res-mod.html

I prefer to avoid any modding, it could be good to still have warranty, also I got no experience of modding anything. Well, sometimes have to be the first, but as I said, I prefer to not mod it


----------



## Mightymight

I did the same thing kinda. I used the old case fan from the back Pwr fan, and I installed it behind the black grating more inside the case.. Also I have both of my optical drives installed above not below the fan. I did use zip ties mounting the fan to the rear pillar frame of the case that houses the 5.25 bays. Because I have 2 optical drives installed it perfectly fits the 140Mil fan, and because its installed more behind the bay covers I fit air filters infront









I was looking, so we have people using pantie hose for air filters, ac filters, and window screening. Anything else used?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mightymight* 
I was looking, so we have people using pantie hose for air filters, ac filters, and window screening. Anything else used?

Hmmmm pantie hose... *light bulb*


----------



## lawrencendlw

@Mightymight You have to be careful what you use as it can't restrict the flow too much but has to restrict the dust flow lol...

@flaxe I would just go with the H50 as the H70's performance isn't that much better Stock to stock. And lets be honest, who really uses a stock H50 these days? Most people at least add a Shroud and a push pull system on it which greatly increases the cooling potential and lowers the noise of the fans because of less turbulence from the air in the "dead spot". I would grab a couple of These fans and a couple of the shrouds I linked above and have at it. Not only would it look cool but it would work great and be near silent. Oh and it would fit in your 5.25" bay too.


----------



## civixboi

Check out mine...

HAF 912



















HAF 922


----------



## vibrancyy

haha i love that 922 stealth beast. clean and small







and they say size matters


----------



## lawrencendlw

That is a prime example of another computer that needs to be packaged up and sent to me in the mail.... When should I expect to receive it civixboi? lol


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *civixboi* 
Check out mine...

Very Nice. Clean and organized.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vibrancyy* 
haha i love that 922 stealth beast. clean and small







and they say size matters









Ditto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That is a prime example of another computer that needs to be packaged up and sent to me in the mail.... When should I expect to receive it civixboi? lol

Hey when he sends it to you I would love to get one of those 470's

Oh yea I won't have anything to put it in.....


----------



## GTR Mclaren

that custom paint in the HAF922 is pro grade

congrats


----------



## lawrencendlw

I was going to say man, what would you have to put it in since your sending me your computer too lol... Isn't it already on the way here now? You sure that you insured it right? That way when I steal it in transit to Alaska, they will pay you for it and you can make another one to send to me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Very Nice. Clean and organized.
Hey when he sends it to you I would love to get one of those 470's

Oh yea I won't have anything to put it in.....


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That is a prime example of another computer that needs to be packaged up and sent to me in the mail.... When should I expect to receive it civixboi? lol









Ummm. You'll get it after you send me some $$$.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
that custom paint in the HAF922 is pro grade

congrats

Thanks Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I was going to say man, what would you have to put it in since your sending me your computer too lol... Isn't it already on the way here now? You sure that you insured it right? That way when I steal it in transit to Alaska, they will pay you for it and you can make another one to send to me









Hahaha! Sounds like a good idea. But what do I get out of it?


----------



## mav2000

Carbon Fiber Mod for the HAF X. Didnt want to overdo it, so only the mobo plate and one column on the ODD bay.



















More in my work log below.


----------



## lawrencendlw

As I told you in your log Mav2000, that's some nice carbon fiber work there. Give those fingers a workout lol. The sleeving looks great too. I'd have you do mine for me but the shipping cost would be astronomical to say the least so I might as well do it myself lol....

@ civixboi: Oh you misunderstood me man, It's not for you to get anything out of it lol. I would be the only one getting anything out of it lol. You'd get the insurance claim and that's about it lol. Just over quite it as being worth more than it cost and upgrade lol. Say your parts total cost you @2500, then factor in $700-$1000 for labor and there you go lol. Uncle Sam can give you $3500 for it and I can have a nice new computer too =D


----------



## civixboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


@ civixboi: Oh you misunderstood me man, It's not for you to get anything out of it lol. I would be the only one getting anything out of it lol. You'd get the insurance claim and that's about it lol. Just over quite it as being worth more than it cost and upgrade lol. Say your parts total cost you @2500, then factor in $700-$1000 for labor and there you go lol. Uncle Sam can give you $3500 for it and I can have a nice new computer too =D


Haha! You're a funny guy.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If we can't have a good laugh (especially at ourselves) then what is the point of anything?


----------



## civixboi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


If we can't have a good laugh (especially at ourselves) then what is the point of anything?


Imma love this community


----------



## lawrencendlw

It is a great community man. Definitely cannot go wrong with this bunch of ruffians. I mean come on, If a man has to make a conscious decision whether or not he wants to stay up and mess with his computer or go to bed and pork his wife, then he must have a pretty bada$$ computer or a pretty ugly wife lol.... That being said I have many late nights with my computer


----------



## KingT

HAF 932/X is the best case out there,simply I'm loving it.. LOVE THAT TERMINATOR LOOK... Please add me into your ever growing community..
CHEERS..


----------



## jello900

Hi guys add me up to the list! got the HAFX a few weeks ago. Right now im planning on Watercooling my whole rig (CPU and SLI). I know that a 360 rad would have no problems fitting on the inside top of the HAFX but I was wondering if another 240 rad could fit in the front bays? or would it require a bit of modding?

I saw a member post his HAFX with two radiators, anyone care to explain how he was able to fit the 240 on the front?

Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can do a little zip tie modding to get it to fit in the front by the drive bays but as there isn't much air moving past that area I think that you would be better off getting a Rad box and hanging the 240 out the back of your case or even getting a second 360 and putting it back there. I have even seen people put a 480 rad on top but that requires you to not use the top 5.25" bay or 2 but that's not so much of an inconvenience considering the benefit you will get from it. I'm planning my tax time WC loop now and I think that it will include a 480 with these in red of course and then I will probably put a 360 rad out the back and maybe a 120 rad in the front 5.25" bays. That's a lot of rads I know but it's for some SLI action of GTX 480's and a 980x with a high OC so we'll see how well it does. I'm not sure on which rads I'm going to get yet but I'm open to suggestions.

As for adding to the club please be a little patient as out thread admin's computer is down for a little longer but you are more than welcome to add out sig line from the OP and wear it proudly =)


----------



## blue-cat

by the sound of it your gonna be getting alot of new rigs soon lawrence!
feel free to post me yours as you clearly won't be needing it!

HDD cage anyone? I'll pay...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
by the sound of it your gonna be getting alot of new rigs soon lawrence!
feel free to post me yours as you clearly won't be needing it!

HDD cage anyone? I'll pay...

I have one. I go out in the garage in morning and see if it has any damage on it. Pretty sure its in good shape. It's brand new but may have been remove aggressively since I knew I wasn't going to use it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol just parting out all of the stuff that you didn't need anymore since you tore it all out to make that rig you got huh lol. I'm not mad at you since I was the benefactor of that door of yours lol.

@ blue-cat, not more rigs, just making this one much better though I might be selling this motherboard and i7-930 that I have because I want a different motherboard (anything non-Asus lol) and I want a 980X







but that wont be for a while. Probably around tax time. I still have a lot of Christmas presents to buy for my wife and kids before I can think about spending any money on anything for me.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Lol just parting out all of the stuff that you didn't need anymore since you tore it all out to make that rig you got huh lol. I'm not mad at you since I was the benefactor of that door of yours lol.

I still have a lot of Christmas presents to buy for *FannBlade* before I can think about spending any money on anything for me.

Ahh thanks I can't believe your getting me 3- GTX580's with blocks. Too kind!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know huh, I just couldn't believe it when you told me that you were going to let me get them for you with your credit cards... And that you were going to get my SLI3 eVGA board, 980x and 4 of my own 580's with it too =D


----------



## JANASHEEN

hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922


----------



## flaxe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922

[pictures]

That's some sexy ****! Nice done, it's damn cool when it's white


----------



## Deegs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922

Beautiful case. Absolutely love it. Not a huge fan of that box cover over the Power supply (and possible wire nest?) but looks amazing overall.


----------



## TimeToKill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TimeToKill* 
Red/Black HAF 932
















its blurry but i got more pics comming soon. gonna stick in my fan controller and do some cable managment and put 2 fans up top.(like i really need more)

More Pictures. Cleaned up my cable job today just waiting for my fan controller to come hopefully it will be here tomorrow







.
Front








before i rearranged mah cables








HDD Cage








no psu beginning of the wiring mess








before
http://s361.photobucket.com/albums/o...t=IMG_0778.jpg
after








Out with the old in with the new
stock 230mm CM fan -> 2 120mm CM R4 Red LED








these fans if you've ever installed them are a pain in the butt
screw holes are way to tight i stripped 3 screws on 1 fan








but i got them in after a bit of cutting
i think a Red Cold Cathode will add a nice touch what do you guys think?
W/O lights on








w/ Lights on


----------



## koven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922

nice


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922

White/black definitely looks good, it reminds me of Stormtroopers.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I love that White and black color setup that you have going but was a bit confused by the ROG on the front as it's not a ROG board but non the less that is a nice rig that you have there.

As for the red and black, I can't help but to feel like you took my colors lol. It looks nice though doesn't it? I did all of my metal grates over all of my fans in red (my 5.25" bay covers, the grate over my 230mm front intake, the grates covering my 200mm top exhaust fans in red about 4 months ago lol). I'd suggest to get a CCFL for the top and bottom to brighten up the interior a bit and maybe get a couple of yate loon red LED High speed fans to replace the ones on your H70. I'd also get one of these with the red led's as a shroud for your push side of your H50 to minimize turbulence and increase cooling. If you really wanted to then you could get 2 of them and have one on the push side and one on the pull side and call it a day. That would brighten it up without the need for CCFL's at all. A couple of well placed LED fans will do the trick as well as be functional at cooling your rig rather than just adding heat from the lights.


----------



## blackbalt89

my first PC build. HAF 932 and my first attempt at cable tucking. lol


----------



## BigT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922










OMG!!! i LOVE the Asus ROG Logo on the front where did you get it or how did you make it! I MUST HAVE ONE!!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

It is awesome. It just made me start looking for ROG components lol. But none the less it is an awesome panel. I too want one but in red lol.


----------



## TimeToKill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


As for the red and black, I can't help but to feel like you took my colors lol. It looks nice though doesn't it? I did all of my metal grates over all of my fans in red (my 5.25" bay covers, the grate over my 230mm front intake, the grates covering my 200mm top exhaust fans in red about 4 months ago lol). I'd suggest to get a CCFL for the top and bottom to brighten up the interior a bit and maybe get a couple of yate loon red LED High speed fans to replace the ones on your H70. I'd also get one of these with the red led's as a shroud for your push side of your H50 to minimize turbulence and increase cooling. If you really wanted to then you could get 2 of them and have one on the push side and one on the pull side and call it a day. That would brighten it up without the need for CCFL's at all. A couple of well placed LED fans will do the trick as well as be functional at cooling your rig rather than just adding heat from the lights.


lots of people have the red and black theme going i was going to do black/neon green. The hdd cage and 5.25" drive bays green but i decided not to do so because it seemed like alot of work and i couldnt find a nice looking green but im happy with the red(for now 3months that will change). Im getting new fans for my rad soon either noctua p12's and paint them i hate their color scheme! or something that can move air through the tight pacjed fins. with the ccfl most of them look orange so im hesitant to pick one up


----------



## civixboi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922

That is an awesome HAF 922. Great job!


----------



## lawrencendlw

They have the "TrueColor" CCFL's now but if you end up buying just standard 5mm LED's and hot gluing them into the fan's yourself then you will be able to make any fan (Even the high performing ones like San Aces and such) into a led fan. It's minimal work and worth it in the long run. As for fans, you need one's that have high static pressure to push more air through tightly packed fins on heatsinks and radiators. PM me and I can help you find a few different ones that will fit your need.


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
hi guys ....
heres my modded HAF 922





































are you lighting that logo or is it pre colored?? and please, tell me how you got it?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue-cat* 
by the sound of it your gonna be getting alot of new rigs soon lawrence!
feel free to post me yours as you clearly won't be needing it!

HDD cage anyone? I'll pay...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
I have one. I go out in the garage in morning and see if it has any damage on it. Pretty sure its in good shape. It's brand new but may have been remove aggressively since I knew I wasn't going to use it.

I do have it if your interested PM me. All I ask is you cover shipping.
It's in perfect shape and I have all the drive racks for it.


----------



## JANASHEEN

thnx EVERYONE








and i did modify this logo...
i knw red looks better
but my mobo colour scheme blue and white
thts why i change colour scheme ......


----------



## BigT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JANASHEEN* 
thnx EVERYONE








and i did modify this logo...
i knw red looks better
but my mobo colour scheme blue and white
thts why i change colour scheme ......

but where did you get it??? or did you make it. and if you made it how did you make it??


----------



## JANASHEEN

i will show u pix soon with details ....


----------



## lawrencendlw

ohhh keep everyone waiting in suspense are we lol...


----------



## _REAPER_

I would place a large bet that it is made out of plexi. you need to have someone with special tools to make it for you.. or if you have the 1500 dollar setup needed you can just make one.. See below

Working on the lighting









Without lighting


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I like that reaper. In fact there are several people over in the artisan's area that can help with this. Head on over and check it out. I know for a fact that a man that goes by Pedgette on here can do some nice laser etching. In fact he is in the process of making me several of them for the front of my HAF X now. I will send pics of them when I get them in.

Edit: In fact here is a preview of one of them that he is making for me.


----------



## BigT

well there goes my hopes of ever haveing one of those for the front of my haf 932 black edition....


----------



## lawrencendlw

Why lol? Just because it's been done doesn't mean that you can't do it lol.


----------



## BigT

lol, i know that. great ideas are worth copying. i just mean that if it requires really expensive tools to laser etch it i wont be able to amke my own.

please show us how you made it!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I told you who to PM, He will make it for you for like $20 which isn't bad at all. He can do anything you want (Within reason) as long as you give him the measurements that you need. Just tell him that I sent you lol.


----------



## TLCH723

Hi I have the regular HAF 932.
I wonder is it possible to get the GPU duct that are in the HAF 932 BE and the HAFX.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Anything is possible with a little modding.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TLCH723* 
Hi I have the regular HAF 932.
I wonder is it possible to get the GPU duct that are in the HAF 932 BE and the HAFX.

i did not see it on the cm store. you can buy the window side from the haf 932 black. if you got your hands on it you would need to drill holes for the screws. it uses clips on the back, and screws in the front. i have both the 932 and the 932 black, and the holes are not there for the screws just the holes in the back for the clips. but you could make it fit. it wouldnt be that hard.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah just drill a couple holes and then tap them out for the same threads as the thumb screws.


----------



## GunMetalGrey

New update! Got the sniper side panel. Made the original haf 922 font. and engraved it! looks awesome!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GunMetalGrey* 
New update! Got the sniper side panel. Made the original haf 922 font. and engraved it! looks awesome!

Where did you get that side panel from? CM Store? who did the engraving, its perfect!


----------



## lawrencendlw

It would be great if the plexi was thicker and you could drill 5mm holes in the side of it to put some led's from the side to illuminate the etching.


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## lawrencendlw

Where was that at or what was that for?


----------



## _REAPER_

I put my PC in a RIG show in Baguio.. I won first place..


----------



## lawrencendlw

What did you end up winning?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Don't tell me they gave you a lifetime pass for the jeepney's


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
*snip

nice rig


----------



## GunMetalGrey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO* 
Where did you get that side panel from? CM Store? who did the engraving, its perfect!

I got the panel from newegg, just search sniper side panel. I did it!







( the engraving that is)


----------



## GunMetalGrey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
It would be great if the plexi was thicker and you could drill 5mm holes in the side of it to put some led's from the side to illuminate the etching.

I had tried it on thicker plexi, but the etching itself is actually way harder to see then. And you cannot see it but i have a led light strip under that side. I turned it off for pictures because they throw a huge glow into the camera


----------



## SilentRampage34

Grabbed a power extension cable I've been meaning to get for a while so I could run it behind my motherboard instead of in front of my (stock) cpu cooler. Between that and a $5 impulse-buy 120mm fan on the side for intake, I've lowered idle temps by about 1+ and load by 5+. Hopefully I can pick up a proper cpu cooler on Black Friday.

Please excuse the newbie cable management. I've since seen more examples and will fix it all when I install the cooler.


----------



## folk-it-up

already in the club but just wanted to post a pic of mine cus i love it








and some cable management, excuse my noob paint job


----------



## lawrencendlw

Did you put some sort of sound dampening foam in the bottom there? Looks like a good enough idea. About that paint job though you might want to practice it some more by sanding it lightly (To take off any excess paint that you have on there and also to rough the paint up so that it will bond better with the new paint you put on) then wipe it clean, let it dry (Overnight unless you have a compressor and can blow it out) and then apply a fresh coat of paint or 2 and some clear coat (The make a matte clear finish to protect the paint). It would look nice. I painted thousands of square feet of Naval ship when I was in the USN lol. PM me if you need some more pointers lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So to add on to This post a couple of pages back I have the preliminary drawing for my second Plexi panel that I am having made for me. Check this one out. You won't be disappointed.

The drawing for my second panel to be made









And here is the pic of the first one that is already made. I think that he is going to be etching "Lawrencendlw" on there somewhere too... hopefully he can but if not then oh well..


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Did you put some sort of sound dampening foam in the bottom there? Looks like a good enough idea. About that paint job though you might want to practice it some more by sanding it lightly (To take off any excess paint that you have on there and also to rough the paint up so that it will bond better with the new paint you put on) then wipe it clean, let it dry (Overnight unless you have a compressor and can blow it out) and then apply a fresh coat of paint or 2 and some clear coat (The make a matte clear finish to protect the paint). It would look nice. I painted thousands of square feet of Naval ship when I was in the USN lol. PM me if you need some more pointers lol.


i'm actually happy wit my paint job, its not even noticeable in person only when i take a pic with the flash on

and i used the black foam to make it look neater cus i had a couple wires running down there


----------



## MokFlurry

New to the club! My recently completed HAF932


----------



## PeaceMaker

Mok that looks hot. I like the scheme a lot.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MokFlurry* 

























New to the club! My recently completed HAF932









It's like I'm staring into a black hole... Nice color scheme


----------



## lawrencendlw

That is a great job man. It seems that more and more, people are just doing really great setups and one of the things that most of them have in common is that they are in a CM HAF case


----------



## Deegs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GunMetalGrey* 
New update! Got the sniper side panel. Made the original haf 922 font. and engraved it! looks awesome!









Did you have to mod that side panel all to get it to fit in the HAF 922? Or is it an equal fit? Been wanting a window for mine but Coolermaster doesn't sell the official HAF 922 window in the US.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deegs* 
Did you have to mod that side panel all to get it to fit in the HAF 922? Or is it an equal fit? Been wanting a window for mine but Coolermaster doesn't sell the official HAF 922 window in the US.









I believe you have to drill new holes for the thumb screws to hold the door on, but if you don't have a problem with that, it fits perfectly.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Has anyone purchased the full window HAF side panel? I just purchased it from the CM store yesterday. Can't wait to put it on!


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigT*


i did not see it on the cm store. you can buy the window side from the haf 932 black. if you got your hands on it you would need to drill holes for the screws. it uses clips on the back, and screws in the front. i have both the 932 and the 932 black, and the holes are not there for the screws just the holes in the back for the clips. but you could make it fit. it wouldnt be that hard.


I wanted the one behind the hdd rack.
Its supposed to help to take some loads off from the mb.

Off the topic, is it possible to run more than 1 fan per channel??
Lets say u have a 4 channel fan controller and u want one switch to control all four of the side fans, another switch for the top three fans, etc.
The most I see is an 8 channel fan controller.
Or is it better to just buy two controller?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ton's of people have purchased them lol. I did however benefit from someone buying one as I got his stock HAF 932 door to allow me to add 4 X 120mm fans to my HAF X instead of the 200mm fan that you can do with the stock HAF X door. I gotta tell you, Cooler Master needs to rethink the door for the HAF X. It's funny that I actually get better cooling with the HAF 932 door (At least for my GPU's) than I did stock and even after Cooler Master spent all that time and money researching the GPU shroud thing for the HAF X door lol. Oh well. At least there is a way around it lol. You should look to see if any HAF X owners are interested in your stock door Dantesinferno, that is unless you are like me and wanted to keep your stock door in case you don't like the new one on there lol. I was supposed to trade my HAF X door to Ceadderman for his HAF 932 door but this way was much better for me =D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TLCH723*


I wanted the one behind the hdd rack.
Its supposed to help to take some loads off from the mb.

Off the topic, is it possible to run more than 1 fan per channel??
Lets say u have a 4 channel fan controller and u want one switch to control all four of the side fans, another switch for the top three fans, etc.
The most I see is an 8 channel fan controller.
Or is it better to just buy two controller?



Are you talking about the GPU duct that holds the 120 X 38mm fan or the GPU Bracket that holds the GPU's up and you can put a 80mm fan into it?

As for the fan controller, it all depends on the fans and the controller. How many watts per channel is the controller? Lets say it's 30w per channel then this would apply:

30w per channel= 12v * 2.5amps

so you could put as many fans that would add up to around 2 amps or so for usage and still be ok. Most fans use maybe 0.5 amps but there are a lot of exceptions. Hope that this answered at least your question about the controller.


----------



## Deegs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno*


Has anyone purchased the full window HAF side panel? I just purchased it from the CM store yesterday. Can't wait to put it on!


Which store? The US store doesn't sell it and I can't seem to find it on coole rmaster's European sites anymore.

Edit: Never mind, misunderstood. Thought you meant the HAF 922 sidepanel for some reason.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Oh, haha yeah I mean the HAF 932. Thanks guys. Stock HAF 932 door > HAF X. I took off my 4 Yate loons recently and the GPU temp shot up under load haha.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Are you talking about the GPU duct that holds the 120 X 38mm fan or the GPU Bracket that holds the GPU's up and you can put a 80mm fan into it?


I am talking about this.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dantesinferno*


Has anyone purchased the full window HAF side panel? I just purchased it from the CM store yesterday. Can't wait to put it on!


I did and it looks great!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well what you circled is actually both parts that I was talking about. It is 2 separate parts. The metal part on the left is the GPU Bracket and the plastic part on the right is the GPU duct. so which one is it or is it both that you are asking if you can put in your computer? You can but it will require some drilling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TLCH723* 
I am talking about this.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Anyone have any suggestions for me of how to reorganize my water setup? I am thinking about getting rid of the ek 250 and getting a microres.... i just wish i could have that space at the bottom for a fan. i have 4 hd's right now, so can't put it in the hd cage. any ideas are welcome.


----------



## jmcmtank

The pump will mount on the mobo tray over the bottom cable cutout, still leaving room for cables.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Wow, thats intense, seems cramped, no? Also, that will block my SATA ports...

Any other ideas?


----------



## FannBlade

This will allow you to get rid of HD cage.
4 in 1


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
This will allow you to get rid of HD cage.
4 in 1



















Man this is an epic build,


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 
The pump will mount on the mobo tray over the bottom cable cutout, still leaving room for cables.









I would suggest cutting the excess tube to look better


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
I would suggest cutting the excess tube to look better

I've learned from experience, that the extra tubing is so he can work on his case freely. I made my tubing "just right." Everything fits perfectly, and this is bad because when I went to change my GPU and RAM, it was a NIGHTMARE trying to snake my fingers/hands in between the tubing... then plugging in the wiring? HA, I wanted to slap myself for making tubes so snug.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*










Anyone have any suggestions for me of how to reorganize my water setup? I am thinking about getting rid of the ek 250 and getting a microres.... i just wish i could have that space at the bottom for a fan. i have 4 hd's right now, so can't put it in the hd cage. any ideas are welcome.


Depending on how many 5.25" bays you have free, you can get the drive bay rafters and mount your HDD's in there, and then remove the HDD tray.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


I would suggest cutting the excess tube to look better










Mate that is an old picture, in fact it was an intermediate stage to see if stuff would fit. Click the camera postbit to see what it's like now.


----------



## Brandonxcore

Count me in,I just traded my HAF 912 to my friend for his HAF 932 because he thought it was to big







EPIC WIN!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice trade up lol. One man garbage is another mans treasure right? His loss I guess. I think you need smarter friends.... or wait... maybe I need dumber friends lol.


----------



## Brandonxcore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Nice trade up lol. One man garbage is another mans treasure right? His loss I guess. I think you need smarter friends.... or wait... maybe I need dumber friends lol.


He goes to LANs a lot and its A HUGE ***** to get back and forth. xD
Not going to lie though,I LOVED my haf 912,believe it or not,it put the haf 932's cable management to shame, but of course, I want bigger and better. 
Oh and BTW!!!! I cannot even use the front USB ports because my 750i FTW only has ONE usb header on the inside and I guess you need both usb headers plugged in for the front usb to work.All four ports dont work....I have one of the usb headers plugged in and it says "connecting" on my digital camera but never connects.I take it doesnt have enough power....







put anywho....I wanted to have an excuse to get a new motherboard anyways







Im going to go with p45 or x48...asus of course.


----------



## Dantesinferno

Damn it. My side panel from CM is on backorder until the 28th. Fail.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brandonxcore*


He goes to LANs a lot and its A HUGE ***** to get back and forth. xD
Not going to lie though,I LOVED my haf 912,believe it or not,it put the haf 932's cable management to shame, but of course, I want bigger and better. 
Oh and BTW!!!! I cannot even use the front USB ports because my 750i FTW only has ONE usb header on the inside and I guess you need both usb headers plugged in for the front usb to work.All four ports dont work....I have one of the usb headers plugged in and it says "connecting" on my digital camera but never connects.I take it doesnt have enough power....







put anywho....I wanted to have an excuse to get a new motherboard anyways







Im going to go with p45 or x48...asus of course.


One usb connector is for the two ports on yhe right, the other is for the two ports on the left. if you want to use all four get a PCI to usb card or one of these:
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cas..._usb_expansion


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brandonxcore* 
Oh and BTW!!!! I cannot even use the front USB ports because my 750i FTW only has ONE usb header on the inside and I guess you need both usb headers plugged in for the front usb to work.All four ports dont work....I have one of the usb headers plugged in and it says "connecting" on my digital camera but never connects.I take it doesnt have enough power....







put anywho....I wanted to have an excuse to get a new motherboard anyways







Im going to go with p45 or x48...asus of course.

Or check this out...
 Amazon.com: NZXT IU01 Internal USB Expansion (Black): Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more

I just got this for a build I am doing for a coworker. We got him a mini ATX Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 that only had two expansions. The case he wanted to use used both USB headers on the mobo for the front USB panel, but of course he wanted a card reader installed as well... So, long story short, I got him that USB expansion and it works great. Many great reviews for that thing too.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
One usb connector is for the two ports on yhe right, the other is for the two ports on the left. if you want to use all four get a PCI to usb card or one of these:
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cas..._usb_expansion

LOL you beat me... by 9 hours.


----------



## trippinonprozac

was getting a little bored with my HAF + I got a second gtx 480 so I thought I would try to get a second radiator in the bottom of the case...

here are some pics of progress so far.


----------



## FannBlade

Update:

All done. Finished it today. Here are couple pics. You can see more on my build log.


----------



## Brandonxcore

Oh,this is the inside of my computer


----------



## johnko1

Where can I find long stand-offs?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Check out This site they have all sorts of long standoffs.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well what you circled is actually both parts that I was talking about. It is 2 separate parts. The metal part on the left is the GPU Bracket and the plastic part on the right is the GPU duct. so which one is it or is it both that you are asking if you can put in your computer? You can but it will require some drilling.


Both parts. But i cant find them anywhere online.
Not even at CM store.

btw, beside the pantyhose method, wat is the best filter option??
I want something that is washable n easy to remove.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TLCH723*


Both parts. But i cant find them anywhere online.
Not even at CM store.

btw, beside the pantyhose method, wat is the best filter option??
I want something that is washable n easy to remove.


This is the set that a decent number of people use. They just stick on magnetically, pull off the same way, and are washable to my knowledge.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Or you can make one for yourself by buying some screen material and making one. That's what I did.


----------



## trippinonprozac

so I still have a few more things to do but pretty much finished the bottom radiator mod last night.

what do you guys think?


----------



## joedr

I like the setup!

The rad at the bottom looks good. I wish there was more contrast on the color scheme to appreciate the details.

Regardless.... Good job!


----------



## syookhong

should i get the Haf X or the TJ07 for watercooling ?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
This is the set that a decent number of people use. They just stick on magnetically, pull off the same way, and are washable to my knowledge.

Arent magnet bad for computers, and electronics in general, rather it is strong or weak??


----------



## Aximous

Those have some very weak magnets only to hold them in place, they won't cause any trouble unless you try to keep your harddrive dust-free from all sides with them.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah what he said... Besides you already have magnets inside of your computer. Most PSU manufactures use them to shield against EMD (Electro-Magnetic Distortion) That is caused by all of that power transferring through the cables. There are other examples too but the most prominent being the magnets from your PSU (Also all of your fans have magnets in them...)


----------



## mav2000

This is where I am right now:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Looks nice... Get some more hoses in there and get that puppy going lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TLCH723* 
Both parts. But i cant find them anywhere online.
Not even at CM store.

btw, beside the pantyhose method, wat is the best filter option??
I want something that is washable n easy to remove.

your best bet would be to start a thread in the "Wanted" section asking if anyone has a spare (Or one that they just aren't going to use) GPU Bracket and/or GPU Duct for the HAF X case. Also link the picture that you did to show me what you were talking about but circle each part separately and label them so that you come across a little more clearly that you did before.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow Fannblade, That looks great man. So when should I expect to receive shipment of it then? I think the price that we agreed on is more than fair (And when I said

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
*The price that "WE" agreed on*

I mean the price that I agreed on which happens to be my favorite 4 letter "F" word.... FREE

You know that I am kidding of course man. Great work man now go relax, you deserve it for a job well done. Ok relaxing time is over. What do you have planned for your next project? Oh and did you happen to have any other left overs from this build (I.E. parts that you wouldn't mind to "Part" with (Pun intended lol)?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Update:

All done. Finished it today. Here are couple pics. You can see more on my build log.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
this is where i am right now:










very nice build


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
This is where I am right now:










I am liking white LEDs on black spray paint more and more every time I see a rig with this color scheme (or lack thereof).


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
This is where I am right now:










Nice lookin rig. Really like the LED's. Looks mysterious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Wow Fannblade, That looks great man. So when should I expect to receive shipment of it then? I think the price that we agreed on is more than fair (And when I said I mean the price that I agreed on which happens to be my favorite 4 letter "F" word.... FREE

You know that I am kidding of course man. Great work man now go relax, you deserve it for a job well done. Ok relaxing time is over. What do you have planned for your next project? Oh and did you happen to have any other left overs from this build (I.E. parts that you wouldn't mind to "Part" with (Pun intended lol)?

It got stuck in a glacier and is gone forever LOL

No parts to get rid of....sorry.
BUT!!!!!!! I'm getting ready to start another build. Just waiting for approval on the name I want to use. I expect this one to take 3-6 months. Still in the planning stages (in my head when I'm sleeping). It's going to be a Theme type build. I hope to have some scale drawings this week. I hope to start on a fiberglass mold next week!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Are you serious about the other one being destroyed? If so that sucks







you have my condolences lol. I look forward to seeing your next build.


----------



## FannBlade

No J/K
Well wait no longer just click on my new build log. Going to start on the fiberglass plug 2morrow.


----------



## mav2000

Thanks guys...and its now done...mroe or less. One tubing change is left as of now, but other than that its more or less complete. I will have final pics in here as wel as in my build log. this was probably the most tedious and longest build that I have ever done and hopefully will push me to do what I have always wanted to do, thats make my own case...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Thanks guys...and its now done...mroe or less. One tubing change is left as of now, but other than that its more or less complete. I will have final pics in here as well as in my build log. this was probably the most tedious and longest build that I have ever done and hopefully will push me to do what I have always wanted to do, thats make my own case...

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Can't wait to see it.

Just noticed you had 16 yate loon's... holy crap man.... is that loud as crap? which speed do you have? I want some GT-AP15's but they're pricey... thinking of snagging some YL-SH or Mediums...


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have 9 or so Yate Loon high speed and they aren't all that loud. Even better so, they aren't that annoying type frequency noise like you get with a Ultra Kaze 3k.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
Just noticed you had 16 yate loon's... holy crap man.... is that loud as crap? which speed do you have? I want some GT-AP15's but they're pricey... thinking of snagging some YL-SH or Mediums...

It's not to bad I'm running a NZXT fan controller,so I put the temp sensors in lower case that way when I put it on auto it will drop 5 pairs on my rads to 600-800 RPM then when I switch to manual they all bump up to 1200 RPM.
My Vid temps are a steady 39c when folding both cards at 99%. It's 100% quieter than 2 stock fermis thats for sure.
Actually I have 15 Yates and 3 GT's I would have used all GT's but just couldn't find them in stock anywhere.

When I do my next upgrade I will change them all to GT's. I don't expect a long life span from the Yates.

Oh yea there yates #12's


----------



## PeaceMaker

Mediums/Highs/what?


----------



## FannBlade

High speed
I personally would recommend always using the highest rpm fan then just use a controller to adjust to your needs. Who needs 2000RPM to post on OCN


----------



## mav2000

Finally done...I hope I am not going to take it apart too soon....














































Log is in my sig


----------



## FannBlade

Nice job Mav. Great pic of the res in action. What is the valve on the pump is it to adj. flow rates?


----------



## mav2000

Thanks man. Actually its the drain line. I am looking for something to control the pump, but right now I can barely hear my rig, so am not working on that right away.


----------



## aappss01

Does anyone know where I can buy the side panel for the Haf 932 with the full window? It used to be available in the coolermaster store but I cant seem to find it anymore, thanks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol i asked the same question a month or so ago and it was answered by a fellow member. look back about 20 pages or so. I'll see if I can find the posts.


----------



## FannBlade

I did some searching also and I couldn't find anyplace that still sells them.

Maybe I bought the last one.


----------



## Dartoras




----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aappss01*


Does anyone know where I can buy the side panel for the Haf 932 with the full window? It used to be available in the coolermaster store but I cant seem to find it anymore, thanks.


You could try to PM our Cooler Master Hardware Rep for an answer - CoolerMasterUSA

.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aappss01*


Does anyone know where I can buy the side panel for the Haf 932 with the full window? It used to be available in the coolermaster store but I cant seem to find it anymore, thanks.


Wanna trade for my side panel? The graphic is actually a lot more see through than the manufacturer's pic (2nd one).


----------



## lawrencendlw

I would totally go for that if I had a AMD system. I think that looks Bad A$$...


----------



## bajer29

I'm sure it could be stripped and re-polished... or even have a new piece of plexi installed. I just want one more fan over my video card for that extra oomph of cooling. If anyone is interest PM for a trade.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If I got it, I wouldn't strip it at all lol. I do not need it however because of the generasity of another member, whom gave me his stock door to his HAF 932 so that I could have 4 X 120mm fans on my GPU's. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## Viridian1

i own a haf 932 how do i join this club lol?


----------



## lawrencendlw

For now, just go ahead and add the sig line from the First page and then when you see Ceadderman come back and start posting, go ahead and PM him to add you to the list. His system is down but will hopefully be back up and running soon.


----------



## mcshane41

Well I just built my first rig. Felt obligated to get in on the fun, here are a few pics from my album: http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3446

I am completly new to this stuff but I've learned enough from the experience to realize how little I know! I'm going to add some more pix soon, I'm going to add a second video card, some more red lights and tackle the Red LED project (http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...lermaster.html) next. I'll take more pics since I didn't get any on my first work through.


----------



## Rai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcshane41*


Well I just built my first rig. Felt obligated to get in on the fun, here are a few pics from my album: http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3446

I am completly new to this stuff but I've learned enough from the experience to realize how little I know! I'm going to add some more pix soon, I'm going to add a second video card, some more red lights and tackle the Red LED project (http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...lermaster.html) next. I'll take more pics since I didn't get any on my first work through.


Welcome







nice rig. fill out your system specs in the user cp


----------



## PeaceMaker

Looks good dude. Reminds me of my first build. It was epic....


----------



## mcshane41

Thanks, I think I got my sig updated... Okay it showed up, cool. Let me know if I am butchering some stat or spec below or if I forgot to include something important.

Not much of an OC, I know. So far I've only used the Smart 6 Gigabyte utility to overclock. stayed around 80C on the Prime95 test for several hours. Did get some funny beeps though... Speedfan utility caused me to crash. Switched to CoreTemp, that worked. Taking it slow 1st time. Was cool to hear all the fans ramp up during the Prime95 test!

Can't wait for my 2nd GTX 460 to arrive to try and get SLI going. I just love tinkering with this stuff and learning about the technology.


----------



## Nhb93

If you go into the User CP, you can go to Add System, and it will let you add everything and it formats it like the rest of us.


----------



## ski-bum

OK, It's been like two months since I notified Ceadderman that I wanted to become a member of this club. Whats up with that? I know he's rebuilding or something, but......
Anyway my first build is now complete. Got the hard drives that I wanted and painted the DVD burner and card reader.


----------



## johnko1

Like the black-blue scheme.Nice job!!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnko1* 
Like the black-blue scheme.Nice job!!

Thanks, I'm really proud of it.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Thanks, I'm really proud of it.









Gorgeous!


----------



## dproffessa

Hey anybody know where I can get dust covers for my HAF 922


----------



## lawrencendlw

Performance-pcs has a DEMCiflex kit custom made for the HAF 922 Here is a link to it. Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## phillipjos

I love this case,i bought the full glass side panel...i have the org. side f/s if someone needs it..pm me









By phillipjos at 2010-08-20


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Thanks, I'm really proud of it.









As well you should be.
Really sharp!


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dproffessa*


Hey anybody know where I can get dust covers for my HAF 922


Haf 922 has dust filters on front


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillipjos* 
I love this case,i bought the full glass side panel...i have the org. side f/s if someone needs it..pm me









By phillipjos at 2010-08-20

Love the full window, but you lose that huge side fan blowing on the GPU. Where did you get it?


----------



## jmcmtank

Check this out, *Nvidia-themed HAF X.*


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 







Check this out, *Nvidia-themed HAF X.*









... and of course it looks 232356938235276 times cooler than my AMD themed 932. *cries*


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcmtank* 







Check this out, *Nvidia-themed HAF X.*









That green look like it glows in the dark. I like the green plastic inside. hey did do alot of things to make this case really cool. I am surpised it doesn't come with green neon lights. the front fan led desn't match the green pain on the case. That is the only let down.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scaz* 
That green look like it glows in the dark. I like the green plastic inside. hey did do alot of things to make this case really cool. I am surpised it doesn't come with green neon lights. the front fan led desn't match the green pain on the case. That is the only let down.

If you think the green looks like it glows in the dark you should see the AMD red!!


----------



## FannBlade

Nice new look


----------



## Wingzero

Shameless bump does nobody else own a HAF X ?


----------



## Rojoel

Got mine last Wednesday, and everything is inside and humming along.


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

I have a HAF-922, am I eligible to join?


----------



## mcj66106

Here is a picture of my inverted HAF932. Still needs work but i think it may be the first inverted HAF932.









Update.


----------



## Chocadoodle

love the HAF..I have the 932


----------



## PeaceMaker

Whoa, that's cool man. Guess you don't have many HD's... but that is an interesting combo. Lotta rad's in there! What are your clocks?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


Here is a picture of my inverted HAF932. Still needs work but i think it may be the first inverted HAF932.










First time I see inverted Haf 932.Nice job man


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xRazerxSVirusx*


I have a HAF-922, am I eligible to join?


There is a dedicated club for 932/922 owners







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rojoel*


Got mine last Wednesday, and everything is inside and humming along.


Nice, good temps?


----------



## dracotonisamond

it ate all my hardware


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcj66106* 
Here is a picture of my inverted HAF932. Still needs work but i think it may be the first inverted HAF932.









Nice JOB


----------



## GunMetalGrey

Quick link since some of you guys were wondering how I did the engraving. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...orial-haf.html


----------



## Nhb93

Not the first inverted HAF, but that's a nice looking job you've done there. I'm personally a fan of how you ran your tubes. Very clean looking.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

<---Has one but nothing in it yet.









Edit: that's a lie, I have the PSU in it, but that's all my GF will give me before Christmas.


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
Whoa, that's cool man. Guess you don't have many HD's... but that is an interesting combo. Lotta rad's in there! What are your clocks?

Over clock isn't too bad. 4.55GHz at 1.45v 78c full load. WCG 24/7 stable.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat* 
<---Has one but nothing in it yet.









Edit: that's a lie, I have the PSU in it, but that's all my GF will give me before Christmas.









Ah right my girlfriend wouldn't dare buy me anything PC related incase she bought the wrong thing.

She did however buy me my Beat's By Dr.Dre Studio Headphones.

Which was more than nice, she got her just reward


----------



## skyravr

I'm in. I got one and i'm a verry proud owner. cooling is Superb.


----------



## Norlig

Sign me up!


----------



## Wingzero

Guys have been added! How quiet is the case for you ?


----------



## SilenTxR

Hey! I would like to be added.


----------



## skyravr

well, its not dead silent, but i almost always have headset or speakers on so it does not bother one bit. the cooling has prio over the little sound it creates


----------



## rainmaker

Guys put some pics!!! My HAF X should be here next week, can't wait


----------



## Leech

Yeah I have one. The 922/932 thread is open to [X] owners, though. You can count me in.


----------



## ZoRzEr

Add me to the list!


----------



## Shiveron

Have had mine since august. Never been happier with a case.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcj66106* 
Here is a picture of my inverted HAF932. Still needs work but i think it may be the first inverted HAF932.

Nice! You make me want to move my power supply to the top of my HAF932 and make more room for future video cards and video card cooling.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 
Add me to the list!



















What fan did you use to get a red LED at the top ?


----------



## Wingzero

Oh sorry didn't see you had a X section just created a HAF X club.

Could possibly move all your members to mine therefore making it easier for you to maintain?


----------



## _REAPER_

This is my HAFX at a rig showcase in the Philippines..


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
This is my HAFX at a rig showcase in the Philippines..



















You are most definitley in sir.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Ah right my girlfriend wouldn't dare buy me anything PC related incase she bought the wrong thing.

She did however buy me my Beat's By Dr.Dre Studio Headphones.

Which was more than nice, she got her just reward










I gave her the list she picked it up, worked out nice









But now she has me hostage for at least a year


----------



## ShaneS429

Had mine for about a month or so now.

I will take some new pics shortly and update.

Anyone else have any issues with the usb ports frying things? I got a power surge a few weeks ago and every usb port got fried along with whatever was plugged in. Even with buying new flash drives and whatnot, they would short out within 20 seconds of plugging them in. I bought a new mobo/cpu/ram and everything was fixed.

Now today, I went to plug in a usb flash drive into the front 2.0 ports and I saw a spark come from the flash drive. Of course it died but I am afraid to plug anything else in. Might have just been a freak accident though.


----------



## ShaneS429

Update: Took my case apart to see if maybe a wire was getting pinched or something of that nature causing a short. I didn't notice anything and turned the pc back on. Within seconds I smelled something burning. I quickly flipped the switched and looked around on the mobo. I saw a burnt chip right above the front USB header. I turned the power on once again real quick and saw that saw chip glow orange for a second as it fried.

Looks like I am heading to MC for a new motherboard. At this point I already replaced everything but the PSU so I am thinking that a faulty PSU may be causing these shorts in the past 2 mobos. I'll be picking up a new mobo and psu tomorrow and getting it fixed.

RMA is an option but I need something immediately for school work.

If I buy the warranty at MC, does it cover if the mobo fries? I know I was told if I got the warranty on a CPU that it is covered even if I overclock it wrong and kill it. I'm just wondering if the same applies for mobos in case this happens again.

I'm spending much more on the this PC build then I wanted >.<


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


Update: Took my case apart to see if maybe a wire was getting pinched or something of that nature causing a short. I didn't notice anything and turned the pc back on. Within seconds I smelled something burning. I quickly flipped the switched and looked around on the mobo. I saw a burnt chip right above the front USB header. I turned the power on once again real quick and saw that saw chip glow orange for a second as it fried.

Looks like I am heading to MC for a new motherboard. At this point I already replaced everything but the PSU so I am thinking that a faulty PSU may be causing these shorts in the past 2 mobos. I'll be picking up a new mobo and psu tomorrow and getting it fixed.

RMA is an option but I need something immediately for school work.

If I buy the warranty at MC, does it cover if the mobo fries? I know I was told if I got the warranty on a CPU that it is covered even if I overclock it wrong and kill it. I'm just wondering if the same applies for mobos in case this happens again.

I'm spending much more on the this PC build then I wanted >.<


Happens to the best of us.

I was putting my rig back together took the i7 out carefully when taking apart. When reseating i put it back carefully.

System wouldn't boot ended up pins had got bent and were unable to go back the other way. Cost me Â£170.

Still you shall be inducted


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*


I gave her the list she picked it up, worked out nice









But now she has me hostage for at least a year










On the upside your private has her privates invaded for at least a year


----------



## Rai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Oh sorry didn't see you had a X section just created a HAF X club.

Could possibly move all your members to mine therefore making it easier for you to maintain?


Had an X section since it came out... this thread has 9000+ posts... who would sacrifice the amount of posts...


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Thanks, I'm really proud of it.









Wow, this looks amazing, props man!


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rai*


Had an X section since it came out... this thread has 9000+ posts... who would sacrifice the amount of posts...


Are you the club owner?


----------



## FannBlade

Plus this one is "Official"


----------



## Rojoel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


What fan did you use to get a red LED at the top ?


He's most likely installed these: http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/produc...roduct_id=6474

Want to buy some myself and swap my black fans out, but moneys a bit tight this time of yeah. I'll do so before the summer hits I guess.

Edit: And heres the best price I've found them for in the UK: http://www.cclonline.com/product-inf...r4-lus-07ar-gp


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rojoel*


He's most likely installed these: http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/produc...roduct_id=6474

Want to buy some myself and swap my black fans out, but moneys a bit tight this time of yeah. I'll do so before the summer hits I guess.

Edit: And heres the best price I've found them for in the UK: http://www.cclonline.com/product-inf...r4-lus-07ar-gp


Yeah I might i'm gonna miss the blue glow of my antec 902 might have to get blue fans to make me remember my old baby.

Theres a link to the case paint I did in my sig.

Thanks for the link anyway not sure where i'm gonna get my HAF X from yet, hopefully will be cheap-ish.

EDIT: Here are the cheapest blue LED 200mm HAF X top fans I could find including delivery (UK)

http://www.kikatek.com/product_info....source=froogle


----------



## Volcom13

I have one!


----------



## phillipjos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*


Wow, this looks amazing, props man!


Very nice job,i like the colors,very clean,A+


----------



## nascasho




----------



## hesho

so, i was cleaning the inside of my case for the first time in 3 months and i noticed something surprising about it. I have filters on all my intake fans so it wasn't that bad, but there was 1 thing in the case that had the most dust...

my top fan has by far the most dust on it which surprises me because it is an exhaust fan. So, any suggestions for a filter for it? I can't get a demcifilter because i'm already using it and i refuse to pay for an entire set just for the top filter when i already have the other ones...


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesho*


so, i was cleaning the inside of my case for the first time in 3 months and i noticed something surprising about it. I have filters on all my intake fans so it wasn't that bad, but there was 1 thing in the case that had the most dust...

my top fan has by far the most dust on it which surprises me because it is an exhaust fan. So, any suggestions for a filter for it? I can't get a demcifilter because i'm already using it and i refuse to pay for an entire set just for the top filter when i already have the other ones...


A piece of cardboard or cloth when u r not using it.
the dust usually gather at the top when u r not using it.


----------



## hesho

^^

i don't turn off my computer which is y i'm surprised the top fan has the most dust...


----------



## mcj66106




----------



## lawrencendlw

The club owner is not available at this time but I think he would want me to speak on his behalf (As I personally know him) and say thanks for the offer but I think that we will respectfully decline this offer. This is the "Official HAF X, HAF 932, and HAF 922 thread" and might be persuaded to include the 912 in the near future. We have plenty of members and only a little issue with updating which will be resolved in the near future. I will also have to go with some of the others and say that it would be insane to give up almost 10k posts to move the Flagship HAF case owners over to a separate thread. Thanks again for the offer and I will make sure to come over and post every now and then in your thread as I am a HAF X owner but I think that the Cooler Master HAF thread is here to stay. Please link to your thread so it may be easy for HAF X owners to come check it out and post in it as there is nothing saying that we cannot be members of both threads.


----------



## mav2000

Superb stuff.


----------



## RonB94GT

3 weeks ago you said he would be back soon. LOL He didn't even create this club wasn't even a member when it was created was given to him when original guy got a different case. Really time for a change.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well until I hear from a Mod about it then I think that the guy should be able to hang on to it. There is a reason that the owner gave the club to him in the first place. I think that we should honor the wishes of the original owner and give him some time. It's tough time's right now. He is doing what he can to get back here as soon as he can but we are not all made of money. When stuff breaks on our computer's, it takes time to replace it. I don't see what the big deal is anyways. There is a sig line already made up that everyone is more that welcome to use and when he come's back he will be updating everyone to the owners list. That's all that he needs to do that we cannot do for ourselves. People are still helping one an other so I don't see a tangible reason that he should not be the thread owner anymore. He will be back and until then, we will manage.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


The club owner is not available at this time but I think he would want me to speak on his behalf (As I personally know him) and say thanks for the offer but I think that we will respectfully decline this offer. This is the "Official HAF X, HAF 932, and HAF 922 thread" and might be persuaded to include the 912 in the near future. We have plenty of members and only a little issue with updating which will be resolved in the near future. I will also have to go with some of the others and say that it would be insane to give up almost 10k posts to move the Flagship HAF case owners over to a separate thread. Thanks again for the offer and I will make sure to come over and post every now and then in your thread as I am a HAF X owner but I think that the Cooler Master HAF thread is here to stay. Please link to your thread so it may be easy for HAF X owners to come check it out and post in it as there is nothing saying that we cannot be members of both threads.


Well a sensible answer from one person after about 3 attacks on myself.

Thats ok then I was just saying move member if it will make it easier for you to manage the thread.

Thankyou for a decent answer


----------



## Wingzero

That isn't half spectacular loving the Red/Black/White them very hannibalistic.


----------



## Nakattk

I have one but as you can see I am already in the club.


----------



## mcshane41

Getting testy in here.. How about a new photo album of my latest project to lighten the mood:

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=3468

I added a second video card, a new NIC, two more fans and some cold cathode lights. I failed miserably on the blue to red LED mod for the front. Everything else came out well though. The errie red glow off this thing is sick! Played some MW2 last night in the dark and it is just too sweet!

Good news is that my temps were all in good shape too. Idle right now I am at ~36C CPU and 22C/29C GPU. After gaming last night I was in the mid 40's CPU and 50's/60'sC for the GPU's. Using CPUID for temps, I feel like I should be running warmer but its winter and this is a basement so ambient is ~62F.

It's only been a few months since I first started this project but I am fully hooked on building and modding, this stuff is way too addicting. Need to watch it or I'll be broke soon.


----------



## FannBlade

Looks Nice!
Welcome to OCN.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

anyone have Seasonic X series? is the cable lengthy enough for 932?


----------



## FannBlade

The HAF932 comes with an 8 pin extension cable. That should be the only one thats short.

Welcome to OCN


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill* 
Wow, this looks amazing, props man!

Thanks for the props MyNameIsWill & Phillpjos. I'd like to change the side panel. I'd like to add more window near the front but still leave the side fan intake. Kinda like the HafX. Does Coolermaster sell replacement windows? I'd like to keep the original in case I mess up the modded one.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
I have one!









]

Like your Desktop!!


----------



## Wingzero

Added.

She be arriving next monday will be sad to depart with my custom paint job'd 902 but will be so good seeing all my parts in my HAF


----------



## _craven_

Add me to the list









Here's mine


----------



## Peiler

Sign me up too!!

I will post pics soon but my rig is already running for the last month


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_craven_*


Add me to the list









Here's mine
























































Oh MY GOD









Think i just came a little!


----------



## luvsan

I have the case.....

Not very showy about it right now cause i have a pretty crappy rig in it, in the middle of upgrading everything. Lets just say the Haf X is the most expensive piece in the thing..... second is the abs sl 1050w lol.... 500% more power then this old thing needs.

Oh and add me to the club!!!


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho*


----------



## Man O' War

I...Eerrmmm...Do not know if it has been said yet.

But there might already be a club for Haf's.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Man O' War* 
I...Eerrmmm...Do not know if it has been said yet.

But there might already be a club for Haf's.









Well the clubs title is 922/932 not HAF X.

So actually this is just a specific club for the X model.

Whilst they take members with HAF X's this should prove to be a much better source for X based help/support/ rig viewing etc.


----------



## Man O' War

It also says Haf X when you enter the page.









I shall post pics of mine later, but right now it is a mess.

My PUS was lent to someone for a LAN so cabling it like...Lulzwut the hell.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Hey! I'd like to join! Am i in?!







I'll post some pics of my rig once i get home a little later. At work right now...


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat* 
<---Has one but nothing in it yet.









Edit: that's a lie, I have the PSU in it, but that's all my GF will give me before Christmas.









lol thats how i was wit my haf932, i had only the case and a psu for a couple months


----------



## Wingzero

Of course you can all be included pictures aren't mandatory but would nice to give possibly newcomers ideas!


----------



## S_V(TM)

Please add me in.. Yes, i too feel this cabinet do need exclusive club..

will add more tom'ow or next week

for now my I5 and Recently I7


----------



## polm

Here's mine


----------



## Wingzero

OOOOFT

Look at that immaculate cable management good job!


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Only a moron?

Yeah ok newfag I like all your rep too you must be very helpful and knowledgable.


For one thing I am in no way new to any of this. As I see it you are looking for fame from some other persons work. Maybe I might not have the post count that you do here but I can tell you this much. I do have vast knowledge of computers and water cooling. I don't share my info with every one because it took a lot of work to gain.
Why don't you post a pic of your system if you haven't done so all ready. Got some links to your oc or benches? Any thing to point to how much better than me you are? I said your a moron and I mean it lol. Here Ill post up some of my scores and then you can post yours lol lets see who knows what.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


Thanks for the props MyNameIsWill & Phillpjos. I'd like to change the side panel. I'd like to add more window near the front but still leave the side fan intake. Kinda like the HafX. Does Coolermaster sell replacement windows? I'd like to keep the original in case I mess up the modded one.


I don't think you will be able to find a full windowed panel. It seems they are all gone. CM store is out of them as is everyone else.
I think I bought the last one.....


----------



## mcj66106

Just order the stock side panel and then take your old one and lay out the cut you want and then hack that ***** up. If remember right the stock side is only like $20. You can also take it to a machine shop and they will do it for you for a minimum charge. Probably like $25 and you can make the window as wild or tame as you like.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj66106*


Just order the stock side panel and then take your old one and lay out the cut you want and then hack that ***** up. If remember right the stock side is only like $20. You can also take it to a machine shop and they will do it for you for a minimum charge. Probably like $25 and you can make the window as wild or tame as you like.


Sounds like a good idea. Your right. I won't have to follow the top shape at all. i could put some nice curves in it. Do you know where I can get the glass etched? I want to show off as much of this baby as I can. 
Just checked the CoolerMaster store and they now have the windowed side panel for $17.99 and the plexi-glass for $7.99.


----------



## mcj66106

I would check in to these guys. Emeralight


----------



## ShaneS429

Whew finally got my PC fixed. My Asus Sabertooth mobo fried a flash drive and then all usb were killed.

I went the next day to get a replacement at MC, got home, and it was DOA. Received no power from the PSU. The next day was Thanksgiving so I went back today and got a new mobo. Went with the ASUS Rampage III Formula and am quite happy with it.

Going to button it up tomorrow, finish the cabling, and take some pics.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Ok guys, after a long day finally got home and snapped a few quick shots. Sorry for image quality, it was taken from my iPhone. Let me know what you guys think! Still working on it though!









Click on photos for larger views.

Frontal Shot:

Attachment 182240

Cooler Master







:

Attachment 182241

Core i7 inside:

Attachment 182242

Side Shot:

Attachment 182243

Looking through...

Attachment 182244

Continued in next post...


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Twin Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC:

Attachment 182245

Drilled out the hdd bay so i can fit my pump in there, need the room since ill be adding another for video cards..

Attachment 182246

The Apogee XT:

Attachment 182247

With regular light:

Attachment 182248

And the HardwareLabs Black Ice SR-1 360 Rad:

Attachment 182249


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I was thinking too. Can we maybe use the picture with the Cooler Master emblem for our banner? i think that would look pretty awesome.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrencendlw

Also look in the Artisan section of OCN. I am having some plexi Laser etched right now by one of our members and he is quite good with reasonable prices. Pedgette is his name. Go check him out. He can pretty much do anything that you ask of him.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders* 
Twin Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC:

Attachment 182245

How do those air coolers work for the GTX 470?

Nice set up, the blue make it pop quite a bit.


----------



## S_V(TM)

@Colonel Sanders @ZealotKi11er
Nice rigs .


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Thanks guys!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat* 
How do those air coolers work for the GTX 470?

Nice set up, the blue make it pop quite a bit.

They are amazing, they are super quiet (even at 100% which i never run it at you can just barely hear it.) Right now im idling at top card 45 and bottom 40 and at load with stock clock (700/1400 1674) the top card is just almost hitting 70. Thats at about 60% fan speed and a wood burning stove about 20 feet from me. When i had only one card i got it up to 800/1600 and 1950 with just over 1 volt. I think it was 1.025. They are amazing cards. Haven't tried overclocking them yet, i have been working on my cpu overclock for folding. Finally got that nice and stable.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

So I've been a member with a 932, now I'm reconfirming my membership with a HAF X! Window mod courtesy of Billy O.


----------



## Billy O

Looks great man. I miss that case already.


----------



## Kvjavs

For airflow, how beneficial is it to have a 200mm fan installed on the side panel of the HAF922/HAF932?

Will it help tremendously or disrupt the airflow's direction within the case? I heard from a friend that putting fans on a side panel can actually disrupt the airflow.

I'm debating between the HAF 912 or 922. The benefit of the 912 to me, is that it's smaller than the HAF922 (I don't have much desk space), and the hard drive cage can be removed, however it doesn't support a 200mm fan on the side panel.

Price is out of the question, just purely based on the airflow in general.

If I was to get the 922, could I install a cold cathode in it and use the switch it comes with for the front fan LEDs as the on/off switch?


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
For airflow, how beneficial is it to have a 200mm fan installed on the side panel of the HAF922/HAF932?

Will it help tremendously or disrupt the airflow's direction within the case? I heard from a friend that putting fans on a side panel can actually disrupt the airflow.

I'm debating between the HAF 912 or 922. The benefit of the 912 to me, is that it's smaller than the HAF922 (I don't have much desk space), and the hard drive cage can be removed, however it doesn't support a 200mm fan on the side panel.

Price is out of the question, just purely based on the airflow in general.

If I was to get the 922, could I install a cold cathode in it and use the switch it comes with for the front fan LEDs as the on/off switch?

At $60, the 912 is definitely a good deal IMO. I haven't seen/used one personally, but it looks like it has a lot of nifty features like the huge cpu hole, customizable fan configuration, and of course the styling that show it deserves the HAF designation. But, when it doesn't include any of the 200mm fans, is lacking plenty of holes for cable management, and is a little short (front to back) for some hardware, I would think twice if I were looking for a long term case.

I put a cheapo 120mm 40cfm fan on the side of my 922 and it helped a bit, maybe 4C to 7C at load depending on ambient. Highest I've seen is 78C during video conversion, usually under 60C at worst during games (still on stock cooling).


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34* 
At $60, the 912 is definitely a good deal IMO. I haven't seen/used one personally, but it looks like it has a lot of nifty features like the huge cpu hole, customizable fan configuration, and of course the styling that show it deserves the HAF designation. But, when it doesn't include any of the 200mm fans, is lacking plenty of holes for cable management, and is a little short (front to back) for some hardware, I would think twice if I were looking for a long term case.

I put a cheapo 120mm 40cfm fan on the side of my 922 and it helped a bit, maybe 4C to 7C at load depending on ambient. Highest I've seen is 78C during video conversion, usually under 60C at worst during games (still on stock cooling).

Ah ok so hopefully the 200mm will help out even more than that.

I'm not too worried about the size of the HAF912 being smaller than the 922, as much as I am airflow capability. And I mean that after all fans are installed, not stock.


----------



## Yogi

Hey lawrence,

Do you know if Ceadderman is still doing his case mod? I might need a DVD and HDD rack if he has any extra.


----------



## nickmarine

Hello,
I would like to join the club if possible
My HAF932 is currently under construction as you can see
Thanks
Nick


----------



## townending

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickmarine* 
Hello,
I would like to join the club if possible
My HAF932 is currently under construction as you can see
Thanks
Nick

nothing says construction like elmers glue, lol

what are you changing on the case?


----------



## nickmarine

The elmers clue is from one of my kids school projects. I had to make him a helicopter out of a shoebox and build in mistakes so it looks like a 1st grader made it. He got an A.
As for the case the changes seem to grow every time I work on it but needless to say I want the larger fans in it and pretty much every panel will have something different. I bought extra parts from the cmstore and I'm still fiddling with it. I won a 980x and an Antec signature 850 power supply at the last intel LAN so I need as new system to put it in.
I will be adding a window and SLI of course. All I need now is more time to work on it.
Nick


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Yogi,

I'll call him tomorrow and ask him and will post back or PM you. I will also call to get a updated ETA for his return as he is overdue from his last ETA. I'll see what info I can squeeze out of him. Maybe the really bad weather (I.E. Blizzard that knocked out the power for much of Washington state) has something to do with his delay in getting back on here but I will call and find out for sure. I sure do hope that everything is alright.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Hey lawrence,

Do you know if Ceadderman is still doing his case mod? I might need a DVD and HDD rack if he has any extra.


----------



## seesee

is there anyway other place to mount a H70 in a HAF-X because the exhaust fan?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickmarine* 
Hello,
I would like to join the club if possible
My HAF932 is currently under construction as you can see
Thanks
Nick

Good Luck with that. I've been waiting two months. lol
Seeing your case all apart makes me want to build another. It always comes out better the second time. The only extra modding I did was to cut out under the PSU for more air flow.


----------



## ShaneS429

Finally got around to taking a picture of my case. Final upgrade of 2x 470s is coming next and my build is complete.


----------



## SadSoul

Can I join this club? Cos I feelin superior.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Colonel... Dat blue... I love it. I need to get blue LED fans, i keep the red LEDs in the front off because it just doesn't go well with the very blue power phase LEDs on my mobo. Also what fans are you using?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dont mind the crap cell pictures. I need to find my camera.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup* 
Colonel... Dat blue... I love it. I need to get blue LED fans, i keep the red LEDs in the front off because it just doesn't go well with the very blue power phase LEDs on my mobo. Also what fans are you using?

Yeah i got rid of the red led front fan since my motherboard has like 100 blue phase change leds. I got the Cooler Master Megaflow Blue LED fans. Basically same as the 200mm fans that come with the case, just blue.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I talked to Ceadderman and he ordered the parts and tool that he needed from Performance-pcs.com last week so it should be here tomorrow (But you never know when it comes to them as their shipping and tracking isn't the greatest). All he has to do is to replace a few more pins on his 24 pin and 8 pin connectors and then finish the sleeving on it and he is back up and running so I'd say maybe a week until he is back. I'm going to call him on Monday to make sure that he got his package and if need be I will make a little trip over to his place and give him a hand with it as it might help him get up and running faster.

I will say this (Again), What is worst? Having to wait a couple of months to be added to a list on this thread or not being able to use your Main and only computer for several months because it is broken and you don't have the means to fix it (And also have no idea when you will have the means to fix it)? I still have to say that it would be much worst to have no computer but that is just me.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I thought he was going to talk to the staff of this section about transferring club ownership again; did he change his mind on that?


----------



## Wingzero

Updated at last, sorry guys been in Liverpool all week at my girlfriends.

Or should i say been *in* my girlfriend all weekend at Liverpool?


----------



## nickmarine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Good Luck with that. I've been waiting two months. lol
Seeing your case all apart makes me want to build another. It always comes out better the second time. The only extra modding I did was to cut out under the PSU for more air flow.

That's fine
I'm just going to act like I'm in the club anyway. It's not like we get a special badge or pin to wear.

Nick


----------



## nickmarine

Hey,
Hope I can post this:
Frys has the 932 case in the paper here today and it has a $60 rebate, no bad

Nick


----------



## SilentRampage34

I think I've made the best $18 cooling purchase possible: Cooler Master's Hyper 212+ from Microcenter. I haven't hit above 62 with Prime 95 or Intel Burn Test yet using Arctic Silver 5. The install itself was pretty easy, but CM loses points for the CPU retention hole being a few millimeters too small to tighten the nuts on the backplate with the included tool.


----------



## lawrencendlw

No he didn't change his mind. He has no computer to get on OCN and ask for it but at this point it's kind of pointless as he will be back in a week or so. It really didn't matter much anyways as nickmarine said, you can just put the line in your sig and you are in the club anyways.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
I thought he was going to talk to the staff of this section about transferring club ownership again; did he change his mind on that?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
Updated at last, sorry guys been in Liverpool all week at my girlfriends.

Or should i say been *in* my girlfriend all weekend at Liverpool?











lol


----------



## _REAPER_

I have done a few upgrades I will post my new pics in a few days


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Hey Yogi,

I'll call him tomorrow and ask him and will post back or PM you.

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34* 
I think I've made the best $18 cooling purchase possible: Cooler Master's Hyper 212+ from Microcenter. I haven't hit above 62 with Prime 95 or Intel Burn Test yet using Arctic Silver 5. The install itself was pretty easy, but CM loses points for the CPU retention hole being a few millimeters too small to tighten the nuts on the backplate with the included tool.

Love this little cooler (for the price). Great buy for maybe a 3.6-3.8 OC. For me the install was kind of a PITA. I do like the fan holder things.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Yogi... Boo Boo (Ceadderman) said that he is still doing his build but he needs to get 2 more cases before he can so it might be a while. Sorry, I couldn't resist the yogi pun..


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you guys have not already seen this then take a minute to go over and look at is as I am sure that you wont be disappointed that you did. I need a new case contest


----------



## Wingzero

Just got mine built up and running must say wouldn't half mind a top red LED fan.

The thing is huge seriously massive never realised still my badass machine


----------



## skwannabe

Bought my haf 932 last night from frys. Love all of the room inside the case and the WHEELs! However, I thought the haf 932 had a black interior after seeing the newegg video and my x750 seasonic doesn't not fit. The top left and bottom left screw does not match up. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 
B my x750 seasonic doesn't not fit. The top left and bottom left screw does not match up. Any suggestions?
Thanks

Never heard of that it should fit right side up or upside down....strange.


----------



## skwannabe

The hole on the case is slightly lower than the screw holes on my x750. Sigh.. I don't want to repack this up and take it back to frys to get it swapped..


----------



## Aximous

Problems with holes can be dealt with a drill







. Well, not all holes







.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have heard of this. You need to remove the screws from the back of the PSU to get it to line up. Also make sure that it isn't getting hung up under the PSU by the rails to support the PSU. Perhaps take some pics and show us what exactly you mean.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I have heard of this. You need to remove the screws from the back of the PSU to get it to line up. Also make sure that it isn't getting hung up under the PSU by the rails to support the PSU. Perhaps take some pics and show us what exactly you mean.

I don't have a good camera besides my iph0ne 3gs atm. Here is a picture to verify my 932



I'll try to take a picture when it gets sunny. Please excuse the cable management... I plan on cleaning it up this weekend. Hopefully. Thinking of how to get the best airflow, which brings up my next question!

I read somewhere that sometimes adding fans on the side panel can disrupt the air flow? Is that true even with an exhaust set up? I replaced the front with the mega flow blue led and thinking of getting these to replace the top fan.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426024

Thinking about getting 4 of theses. Place three of them on top and one on the bottom. I bought some silverstone fan grille with the filters to mount with my h50. But the screw were too short for it... I guess I'll give up on dust filter for now and just air can weekly. Anyways, what do you guys think about the Gelid's fan? I want to stick with a blue scheme and heard some good review about these fans. My cathode broke before I got this case... But I'm thinking of getting three or two. Or maybe the NZXTs LED sleeve. Looks interesting.. Decision decisions.... Hmm

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## steamboat

quick question:

i'm thinking of buying a 932 and was wondering if any of you know how well it plays with the Noctua NH-D14.

i'm worried about the clearance between it and the side fan.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

How do you like it now that it's all up and running?


----------



## nickmarine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


quick question:

i'm thinking of buying a 932 and was wondering if any of you know how well it plays with the Noctua NH-D14.

i'm worried about the clearance between it and the side fan.


No issue at all , plenty of room

Nick


----------



## nickmarine

Better picture


----------



## steamboat

awesome, i just bought the new rig along with some parts to update the old one, i'll post pics once i'm done modding.


----------



## mistax

any recommendation on painting the inside of the old haf 932 black. Wanna take up a project during my break, since upgrading my insides and adding a wtaercooling kit.


----------



## Wingzero

Gonna rename my rig to Darth Vader cos that whats it looks like on my desk.

Isn't as heavy as i thought it would be not too much heavier than my Antec 902.

GPU temps have gone from 45 idle to 35 weather that is a cleaner side fan I don't know but the side panel is doing something right.

Will be even better when I get an Accelero Xtreme Plus off my girlfriend for xmas









Will post installation pics etc tonight.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mistax*


any recommendation on painting the inside of the old haf 932 black. Wanna take up a project during my break, since upgrading my insides and adding a watercooling kit.


You may want to check out the How to Paint Tutorial


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


I read somewhere that sometimes adding fans on the side panel can disrupt the air flow? Is that true even with an exhaust set up? I replaced the front with the mega flow blue led and thinking of getting these to replace the top fan.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426024

Thinking about getting 4 of theses. Place three of them on top and one on the bottom. I bought some silverstone fan grille with the filters to mount with my h50. But the screw were too short for it... I guess I'll give up on dust filter for now and just air can weekly. Anyways, what do you guys think about the Gelid's fan? I want to stick with a blue scheme and heard some good review about these fans. My cathode broke before I got this case... But I'm thinking of getting three or two. Or maybe the NZXTs LED sleeve. Looks interesting.. Decision decisions.... Hmm

Thanks for the replies guys!


The only disruption I've had in adding a 120 to my 922's side is more dust in/on my video card. I've come to expect dust as a fact of life with a HAF.
Good reviews or not, I'm not sure I could justify spending $120 on case fans, not when there are similar spec'd fans at half the price.


----------



## kleecomputer

Quick question. I have a HAF 922 and just recently purchased this Rosewill card reader: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820223103

I am going to put it in the 5.25" bay that has the space for a floppy disk drive. My question is how am I supposed to mount it? I do not have an adapter (3.5" to 5.25")....

Any ideas or ingenuity? I am not opposed to buying one, but don't want to pay more for the adapter than I did for the card reader during thier cyber Monday sale.

Thanks,


----------



## Aximous

I got an adapter with my 922, in the little cardboard box.


----------



## seesee

just curious any of you have HAF-X side panels that looks like HAF-932 panels? I just notice that on my HAF-X as it doesn't have the normal looking panels =x


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 
I don't have a good camera besides my iph0ne 3gs atm. Here is a picture to verify my 932

It's almost scary how similar our builds are


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seesee* 
just curious any of you have HAF-X side panels that looks like HAF-932 panels? I just notice that on my HAF-X as it doesn't have the normal looking panels =x

Not quite sure what you mean here.

They are both completely seperate models I'm near enough 100% sure side panels from one won't fit another.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bajer29* 
It's almost scary how similar our builds are









How so..? Reading from your sig rig, I'd rather have your sig than mine anyday


----------



## seesee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
Not quite sure what you mean here.

They are both completely seperate models I'm near enough 100% sure side panels from one won't fit another.

apparently my for my HAF-X, my side panel "looks" like the HAF932 side panel.

Is different from the normal side panels you will see on HAf-X photos.


----------



## Rojoel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
Gonna rename my rig to Darth Vader cos that whats it looks like on my desk.

Isn't as heavy as i thought it would be not too much heavier than my Antec 902.

GPU temps have gone from 45 idle to 35 weather that is a cleaner side fan I don't know but the side panel is doing something right.

Will be even better when I get an Accelero Xtreme Plus off my girlfriend for xmas









Will post installation pics etc tonight.

Yeap that's the first thing I looked for and noticed after I built my system. My GTX 470's both dropped by 10'c while idle and about the same while under load.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rojoel* 
Yeap that's the first thing I looked for and noticed after I built my system. My GTX 470's both dropped by 10'c while idle and about the same while under load.

It's massive also looks really tall on my desk.

I like it gives it a dominative presence.


----------



## nascasho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Not quite sure what you mean here.

They are both completely seperate models I'm near enough 100% sure side panels from one won't fit another.


You'd be surprised, they do fit just fine. Though it's odd his came with it installed.


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*


You'd be surprised, they do fit just fine. Though it's odd his came with it installed.


yes, I think is weird too.. well at least I can mount 4 120mm fans now? heehee


----------



## Weston

Need a part request on the CM website. Where do I find the serial number on my case?


----------



## ShortySmalls

please add me for a haf 932 black edition. got it all installed on friday, camera is lost? so ill try and get pics up asap


----------



## nickmarine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weston* 
Need a part request on the CM website. Where do I find the serial number on my case?

There is a sticker on the back panel near the exhaust port which is like 15 numbers. The only other area I know of would be the box it came in which should have the model number and SKU.

Nick


----------



## Wingzero

Oh well my mistake that is strange


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 
How so..? Reading from your sig rig, I'd rather have your sig than mine anyday









It may be a little better but I guess I was just talking about how similar our hardware looks in your case compared to mine. You DO have the younger brother of my motherboard. UD3s are still pretty good







Not to mention the HAF


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bajer29* 
It may be a little better but I guess I was just talking about how similar our hardware looks in your case compared to mine. You DO have the younger brother of my motherboard. UD3s are still pretty good







Not to mention the HAF









Ah. I really want to upgrade my mobo and cpu.. But must resist until bulldozer...

Yay no rain this weekend! Time to paint this bad boy. Bought two cans of rust-oleum Satin black and satin blue....? I don't know what I was thinking when I decided to grab it.

How did people paint the front grill of the case? Any suggestions?


----------



## FannBlade

It just pulls off then you can remove the screws that hold grill screen in place.
Look at my HAF932EXT build log that may help see it dis-assembled.


----------



## Sil

New board, and re-did loop


----------



## Sil

Mine.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img42.imageshack.us/i/29864399011523567508458.jpg/]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## S_V(TM)

@Sil
Very Nice Setup... Good Job


----------



## Live_free

I haz HAF X. :3


----------



## S_V(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaneS429* 
Finally got around to taking a picture of my case. Final upgrade of 2x 470s is coming next and my build is complete.





































cool setup mate


----------



## Wingzero

Nice water cooling loop.

Good thing the X has tons of space for you to work with!


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
Nice water cooling loop.

Good thing the X has tons of space for you to work with!

Yes the HAF X is HUGE. Much bigger then I thought it would be, it sits on top of my desk and dwarfs my 23in monitor.


----------



## steamboat

where do you guys go to buy your wire sleeves?


----------



## nickmarine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steamboat* 
where do you guys go to buy your wire sleeves?

Do you want to do it yourself or buy the cables pre-sleeved?

Nick


----------



## FannBlade

furryletters if you want just black.

Here is some more info. sleeving


----------



## lawrencendlw

Actually check This link out as you can get a discount by doing what it says in the thread. Good luck and hopefully you find what you are looking for.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Actually check This link out as you can get a discount by doing what it says in the thread. Good luck and hopefully you find what you are looking for.

Nice! I never seen that thread. I used overclock.net when I left Ebay feedback.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah if you order from him exclusively then you get a big discount so it's totally worth doing.


----------



## Wingzero

Yeah it makes my desk look a bit tiny too still love it!


----------



## XtachiX

add me to the haf x owners list as well
here's mine


----------



## steamboat

i'm going to be sleeving everything myself. i'm still working out what exactly i want to do with this build since it'll be my first attempt at case modding, but i know i'm at least doing the wiring.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sil* 
New board, and re-did loop

Question: Did you have to remove the top 200mm fan to get that radiator to work? From what I've gathered you can mount it with the fan still there.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S_Vâ„¢* 
cool setup mate

won't you get neckache with your set up like this (I assume your monitor is not at eye level)


----------



## fr0st.

Count me in, my HAF932 was my first case ever and I'm loving it.

Modded it too









Pictures and thread in my sig.


----------



## smoke420

please add me haf 932 with blue r4 120mm..all air replaced in less than 2 seconds


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke420* 
please add me haf 932 with blue r4 120mm..all air replaced in less than 2 seconds









that's it?
i did it in less than .5 seconds


----------



## stephenmarr

Hey people quick one for you heres a pic of my air flow










fans 1,2 & 4 standard case fans

question is regarding fans 6 & 7 (not installed)
would it be worth while adding Scythe "Mini Kaze" 40mm silent fans over the exhaust hole in front of the GPU cards to pull out heat from the GPU coolers (scythe musashi)


----------



## smoke420

really .5 how do you know is there a test for this.i was just guessing .i can say for sure if i blow smoke in the front or side it comes right out the top.i have 11 fans not counting the 2 for push pull on my h50 (rad out-side case).will add pics tonight


----------



## yjmebs

I'm new here and thought I'd post a pic of my HAF 922. This is my 1st build so it's not as fancy as what many have posted. I got tired of seeing all the wires so I tried to make some covers to hide them and make it look cleaner. The 1st pics are the before then after pics with my MB upgrade and GPU upgrade. What do you think?


----------



## yjmebs

a few more that did not fit on my 1st post


----------



## Nhb93

Great build. I would love to buy something like that for mine.

If you to go User CP -> Add System, you can get a sig similar to the rest of us for your rig.


----------



## tuffstuff

add me to the owners club.

Had a cm690 before this and I liked this case before when i bought the 690 was gonna get the 922 before but wanted a new case and didnt want to save an extra 30 bucks for the next week.

After getting it this week and building my new computer in it I wish I did. I will post some pics when its all finished. Waiting for my rasa wc kit to come.


----------



## Polska

She ain't beautiful, but shes finally mine! Hopefully when I get some time I can redo some of the wiring.


----------



## smoke420

add me to the owners club.

@Yjmebs I find it hard to believe thats your 1st build.(looks awesome)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I been eyeing this case but now i have 2nd thoughts cause someone said you cant run a big 360 rad with push pull fans and it does not cool well for water cooling. Has anyone mounted a thick rad with push pull fans at the top of the case ?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Don't you all get too excited now....

.

.

.

.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I been eyeing this case but now i have 2nd thoughts cause someone said you cant run a big 360 rad with push pull fans and it does not cool well for water cooling. Has anyone mounted a thick rad with push pull fans at the top of the case ?

asked this in the haf x thread but figure get a answer faster from here. Also has anyone here used a rad 55mm thick and 25mm fans in the haf-x i was reading it says it supports that but evga said his is a tight squeze with a smaller rad.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

evga the case fits a 480mm rad ? and are you doing push pull or just push ?.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
evga the case fits a 480mm rad ? and are you doing push pull or just push ?.

push only. i see no need for pull added to push.


----------



## Gejimayu

Hi there!







Have a HAF X too! Count me in!


----------



## p1mpf1ex

I really wanna get this case, but im not sure that my PSU wires are long enough







. Could someone verify for me. My PSU is a Ultra LSP750.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...sku=ULT-LSP750


----------



## yjmebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke420* 
add me to the owners club.

@Yjmebs I find it hard to believe thats your 1st build.(looks awesome)

It is actually. Before this I had a 7 year old Dell that would boot in 5 minutes. I was so tired of it I decided to build my own. I researched for about a month and watched youtube and googled every question I had. Assemby was very straight forward. The idea for the case mod came from looking at some other builds. A few pieces of sheet metal, tin snips and a jigsaw was all I needed. I used black epoxy spray paint and had a printer do the graphic on the side. Not too difficult if you plan your build. I'm also a carpenter and I build electric guitars on my spare time. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p1mpf1ex* 
I really wanna get this case, but im not sure that my PSU wires are long enough







. Could someone verify for me. My PSU is a Ultra LSP750.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...sku=ULT-LSP750

Not sure which case you're talking about, but I have the 922 and the only wire even close to being too short was my 8-pin EPS. It was only long enough to run in front of the motherboard, so I bought an extension for $8 so I could run it behind the motherboard.


----------



## xordi

Hello guys, i'm new here but i think i'll stay here not only for a while. I just ordered yesterday my best HAF 932 and an asus rampage III extreme, and i got question about watercooling, as you know the Asus R3X is an extended-ATX motherboard, and i'm thinking is there enough space on the top of the HAF when i mount Asus R3X and radiator 360 for example: EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)?? If somebody has an experience with it...

Thanks, and happy modding


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yjmebs* 
a few more that did not fit on my 1st post

I like it. Rep for the nice work.


----------



## Polska

I was quite pleasantly surprised over how much better airflow is in this case over my previous crap box. GPU idle temps dropped 10+ degrees. I can run the GPU fan much slower/quieter to keep it under 70 on load, another plus. CPU load temps dropped 5-8 degrees during IBT testing. Hopefully I can get a better HSF and push my overclock further!

Only drawback I can see is lack of dust filters. This thing is gonna be a mess in 2 months in my place lol.


----------



## Jmartinez06

How do I get on the list? I own the 922 now. Do I need pics to prove?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p1mpf1ex* 
I really wanna get this case, but im not sure that my PSU wires are long enough







. Could someone verify for me. My PSU is a Ultra LSP750.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...sku=ULT-LSP750

The only wire that may be too short is the eight pin power supply. With the HAF932, Coolermaster includes an eight pin extention with the case. I didn't need it with my Corsair PSU.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I been eyeing this case but now i have 2nd thoughts cause someone said you cant run a big 360 rad with push pull fans and it does not cool well for water cooling. Has anyone mounted a thick rad with push pull fans at the top of the case ?

Uh oh someone lied to you... Think about it, this case has great airflow. You add a radiator internally to your case right? What's going to be cooling your radiator? AIR!









I mounted my 360 on the top in a push setup, with 2 200 mm fans on top. You can do 120x6 with push and pull but you have to remove the top 200 fan. (It only comes with one)


----------



## RyuTakezaki

If someone has installed their side panel with the shroud and fan on it, does it make a whirring noise? It sounds like something small is in the fan, but after I take the panel off, I can't see anything that would be the cause of the noise. Maybe its just my terrible attempt at wiring my first build. Any tips? I'll post pictures when I get my camera back.

EDIT: After a few more startups, the noise has gone away and the fan sounds just like all the others now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders* 
Uh oh someone lied to you... Think about it, this case has great airflow. You add a radiator internally to your case right? What's going to be cooling your radiator? AIR!









I mounted my 360 on the top in a push setup, with 2 200 mm fans on top. You can do 120x6 with push and pull but you have to remove the top 200 fan. (It only comes with one)

how thick of a rad are you using i was reading they say your limited to 80mm total with fans.


----------



## p1mpf1ex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
The only wire that may be too short is the eight pin power supply. With the HAF932, Coolermaster includes an eight pin extention with the case. I didn't need it with my Corsair PSU.









so you think I would be alright this that psu?


----------



## S_V(TM)

@88EVGAFTW

That is one Big Monster System.. Awesome WORK..

Is that HAF 932 MOD side panel?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S_Vâ„¢* 
@88EVGAFTW

That is one Big Monster System.. Awesome WORK..

Is that HAF 932 MOD side panel?

Yes and thanks.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
how thick of a rad are you using i was reading they say your limited to 80mm total with fans.

I think it may be around 80 mm total. I have 25mm fans and the Hardware Labs SR-1 360 rad and it fits no problem. I can def run thicker fans too. It looks like i can almost fit another 25mm (so i would say another 15-20mm) fan in the space between the fan and my cpu waterblock screws. Thats the closest thing that will cause an issue, other then ram but thats lower.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders* 
I think it may be around 80 mm total. I have 25mm fans and the Hardware Labs SR-1 360 rad and it fits no problem. I can def run thicker fans too. It looks like i can almost fit another 25mm (so i would say another 15-20mm) fan in the space between the fan and my cpu waterblock screws. Thats the closest thing that will cause an issue, other then ram but thats lower.

Lol this case confuses me everyone saying something differt about what size rad it fits.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Lol this case confuses me everyone saying something differt about what size rad it fits.

Yeah it is confusing, lol. Well i just looked it up. My radiator is 54 mm thick, and I have 25 mm fans. So 79 mm all together. I still have a good amount of clearance, i'd have to say even a thick rad like the XSPC RX360 should fit. That is 63 mm thick and then plus the 25 mm fans = 88 mm. For me, the closest thing that would cause an issue are the CPU waterblock screws.

Look at REAPER's rig in post #65 i believe. He has a XSPC rad which is one of thicker ones, and the one I mentioned before. Looks like he has 25mm fans and he also has some clearance too.

Hope this made it at least a little less confusing...


----------



## seesee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gejimayu* 
Hi there!







Have a HAF X too! Count me in!


























cool placement of the 140mm fan.. I think I will try that too.. hehee


----------



## Jmartinez06

You guys know if the cm750gx fits well on the 922? Cable wise.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## M-M-M-Monster Kill

So im new to these forums and have a question pointed at CH Skyline but any replies are welcome... I have been looking into upgrading to this case and at the same time picking up a H70. Setting it up as exhaust with push pull with shrouds... hence Skylines build. I was thinking pull fan>shroud>case wall>radiator>shroud>push fan. The only problem i see with such a setup is the case (correct me if im wrong) has a bump out behind the stock 140 at least my other CM cases had it. Wouldn't that interfere with mounting the shroud up against it... any way around this? Besides cutting it out...lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Not really interfere with it. You can get some fan silencers and use them as a sort of gasket to seal any hole between the wan and outside shroud and between the wall and radiator. So it would go like this:

Pull Fan > Shroud > Fan Silencer > Case Wall > Fan Silencer > Radiator > Shroud > Push Fan. Check out This Shroud from Danger Den as it comes with a silencer (or silicon pad as they call it) and it looks pretty good too. You can switch out the LED's with any color that you want but they offer Red, Green, and Blue already and it's included with the price so that's a plus. Good luck and hope that this helps answer your question to your satisfaction.


----------



## Polska

Anyone have the HAF 932 and the Noctua dh-14? Was wondering if that cooler has any issues with the case (Ie: touches side/back/top fan?). Was thinking of maybe grabbing that cooler during Christmas.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Anyone have the HAF 932 and the Noctua dh-14? Was wondering if that cooler has any issues with the case (Ie: touches side/back/top fan?). Was thinking of maybe grabbing that cooler during Christmas.

I have yet to hear of a problem with a CPU cooler, and I've been in this thread since the 100's.

I'd grab any cooler you want.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

i just got the HAF X and wow so much room in there i love it


----------



## lawrencendlw

Isn't there lol. I was thinking of putting some of the boxes from my storage in there so I can make my storage room a man cave.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am working on redoing my loop this coming week and I will post pics I have a 360 2in rad with push pull on it mounted in the top of my haf x. I will be removing the 240rad in the front since I am not blocking my gpus anymore and a 360 rad is more than enough to cool my cpu even at 4.7ghz


----------



## stephenmarr

ive a Noctua dh-14 in my haf 932 no problems with fitting and clearance.
the only thing i did was to make the hole cut out for the motherboard heatsink bigger it just doesnt work with the gigabyte p55a-ud5 board.
i replaced the corsair H-50 with the Noctua dh-14 and my temps dropped by 10 degrees idles now at 34 degrees


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders* 
Yeah it is confusing, lol. Well i just looked it up. My radiator is 54 mm thick, and I have 25 mm fans. So 79 mm all together. I still have a good amount of clearance, i'd have to say even a thick rad like the XSPC RX360 should fit. That is 63 mm thick and then plus the 25 mm fans = 88 mm. For me, the closest thing that would cause an issue are the CPU waterblock screws.

Look at REAPER's rig in post #65 i believe. He has a XSPC rad which is one of thicker ones, and the one I mentioned before. Looks like he has 25mm fans and he also has some clearance too.

Hope this made it at least a little less confusing...









Ya i msgd him asking what rad hes using but that makes me feel like i could fit rx360 in it with atleast push.


----------



## ramenraider

Just got my haf x, put me on dat list bro!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Isn't that crazy how you can go from a Closed "Water Cooling" system to a air cooler and your temps drop by 10 degrees. Were you using the H50 stock or did you change the fans and add a shroud to it? Did you have the H50 as a intake? I'm only asking because I am buying a DH-14 for a customer and want to know how good it really is. Of course it will be for a AMD Phenom II X 4 instead of a LGA 1156 CPU but that wont make much of a difference.


----------



## RonB94GT

My H50 2 cores idol at 30 and 2 at 28. They shouldn't have been that high. I have as exhaust with 2 San Aces haven't put on shrouds yet.


----------



## TwwIX

I just finished painting my recently purchased HAF 932. I was wondering whether i should use the stock fans or replace them with my 120MM Green Cooler Master R4's. Which fans will yield a better airflow?

By the way, do any of you own Corsair's H50 cooler? I was thinking of mounting the radiator outside the case. Not that i have any temp issues. It couldn't hurt to have lower temps though.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwwIX*


I
By the way, do any of you own Corsair's H50 cooler? I was thinking of mounting the radiator outside the case. Not that i have any temp issues. It couldn't hurt to have lower temps though.


It would take a pretty good size hole to feed it through,plus the lines are down low it would take some modding.
I would just use a pair of fans and exhaust it out out,that's how I ran mine before I went with a full loop.


----------



## TwwIX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


It would take a pretty good size hole to feed it through,plus the lines are down low it would take some modding.
I would just use a pair of fans and exhaust it out out,that's how I ran mine before I went with a full loop.


Placing it outside is not a problem. All i need to do is place a bracket outside the removable liquid cooling panel. 
So that i can mount the radiator to it.

Something like this http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=443797

I am just wondering how much of a temp difference i can expect by placing it outside.


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

Count me in, I have a HAF-922.


----------



## ShortySmalls

anyone post pics of their haf 932 watercooled, im wanting to redo my loop and want some insperation.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


anyone post pics of their haf 932 watercooled, im wanting to redo my loop and want some insperation.


With flash:









With just UV (hard to get a decent pic as the UV drowns out the camera):









I routed that way to get everything outta the way for messing with the system.


----------



## declaration963

hi add me to the list please








i have cooler master HAF 932


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwwIX* 
I just finished painting my recently purchased HAF 932. I was wondering whether i should use the stock fans or replace them with my 120MM Green Cooler Master R4's. Which fans will yield a better airflow?

By the way, do any of you own Corsair's H50 cooler? I was thinking of mounting the radiator outside the case. Not that i have any temp issues. It couldn't hurt to have lower temps though.

I have mine mounted outside and its good for 3-5c cooler temps.and im also using blue r4's they move way more air and dont need a controller to be silent.Take a look at my rig pics in profile


----------



## WigglesTheHoly

Oh I forgot to ask to be added to the list as well. I have a haf 932 and I'm in love with it especially after her sexy new paint job. Hopefully when my buddy gets back from training on vehicle graphics wraps we can begin project wrap the haf.

here are pics of mine after paint sorry for crappy pics


----------



## Papermilk

Well I should be added to the list so Just orded my Coolermaster HAF 932 Should be here next week. I'm going to paint the inside black and remove the HDD Cage


----------



## _REAPER_

The CM Excalibur fans have dropped my temps by 2c and I even removed one rad.. dmn I love those fans I will post pics this weekend.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Few Random Shots....


----------



## S_V(TM)

Few Random Shots....


----------



## Drenlin

So is the 912 ever going to be allowed in? Little bro's got one...sitting next to me right now. Pretty awesome little case.

edit: "Little" is a relative term...it's still big for a mid tower, for sure. Makes my M59 look like a pansy.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drenlin* 
So is the 912 ever going to be allowed in? Little bro's got one...sitting next to me right now. Pretty awesome little case.

edit: "Little" is a relative term...it's still big for a mid tower, for sure. Makes my M59 look like a pansy.









http://www.overclock.net/11162953-post10.html


----------



## Drenlin

Ah, was looking for something like that.

That argument doesn't make sense to me though...the Sniper is the exact same case as the 922. How can he say it's a Sniper in HAF clothing and not logically conclude that it's an HAF?









If anything, the 922 is the one that's not a true HAF...it's the only one that wasn't designed exclusively as an HAF case, and the only one with a significantly different mobo tray design.

And I'm not sure what the argument about build quality is all about...this thing is rock solid. I'm fairly sure I could drop it off of a truck and it would laugh and ask for more. Definitely built better than my M59...or any other $60 case on the market, for that matter.

Ah well. I'm not even a member of this club, I don't have any place arguing here. Not going to press the issue. :/


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I dunno. All we can do is hope he can come online long enough to organize an ownership transfer.


----------



## lawrencendlw

He has received his supplies that he needs to fix his computer but performance-pcs.com sent him the wrong pins. He needed the pins for the 24 pin connector but they sent him the pins for a 8 pin connector and they wont work so he has been waiting for the right pins to be sent to him. I am talk to him later today so I will try and get an ETA on his return but as for now he is at the mercy of Performance-Pcs.com. I will make sure to keep everyone posted as to what's up. Hopefully he will be up and running in the very near future and then we can all talk him into putting the 912 into the club. The way I look at it, if Cooler Master deemed it good enough to have the HAF name then who are we to argue with that. It might not have as many fans as the other HAF cases but that's how it goes. Each HAF down the line has less and less fans.


----------



## FannBlade

The 24,8 and 6 pin are all the same. he must mean something else.


----------



## snake_ph

I have to agree. 912 should be included here.

My cousin's setup:


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
I dunno. All we can do is hope he can come online long enough to organize an ownership transfer.

An admin should just give someone else ownership.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
He has received his supplies that he needs to fix his computer but performance-pcs.com sent him the wrong pins. He needed the pins for the 24 pin connector but they sent him the pins for a 8 pin connector and they wont work so he has been waiting for the right pins to be sent to him. I am talk to him later today so I will try and get an ETA on his return but as for now he is at the mercy of Performance-Pcs.com. I will make sure to keep everyone posted as to what's up. Hopefully he will be up and running in the very near future and then we can all talk him into putting the 912 into the club. The way I look at it, if Cooler Master deemed it good enough to have the HAF name then who are we to argue with that. It might not have as many fans as the other HAF cases but that's how it goes. Each HAF down the line has less and less fans.

There's always a reason he's still not back. . . I don't think it is unreasonable for someone else to take over. He may have helped out tons in the past, but has been failing his duty as the thread owner and has been out of the loop for a long time. As an "official" club, new members should be added promptly.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I am simply relaying what is going on with his computer. I'll call again today to see what's up and ask him about passing the torch so to speak.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S_V™* 
Few Random Shots....









H70 thick radiator with small tube thats actual sucks!

the thick radiator 120/ 140mm (danger den, EK-Cool, XSPC) with big tube & custom loop which will outperform H70!


----------



## CookieSayWhat

I'm digging the green light. What's the UV light there for? Doesn't appear to be much UV active stuff in there


----------



## S_V(TM)

actually i wanted to remove that from there but it got stuck very hard there ;-). I worry to remove it hard so left off. Previously it was used with another set of UV...... ;-)


----------



## GAMERIG

Few months ago, I switched from the 922 to HAF X which my lovely woman gifted for birthday! I feel MORE love with full tower than mid-tower HAF 922.. I will sell 922 asap than delay.


----------



## S_V(TM)

congrats mate.. HAF X is really good one...

Sad i am shifting to 800D (which i love more than anything)... This weekend i will shift to 800D when my brother comes to pick up HAF X . so for now 800D is sitting in BOX


----------



## S_V(TM)

i too think same but regarding other specs you mentioned....

for getting H70 is big task in India and whatever you mentioned other kit is impossible to get in India .. If custom water cooling is available like in USA or euro i would not even look at that h70.. Still H70 is doing good ....


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S_Vâ„¢* 
i too think same but regarding other specs you mentioned....

for getting H70 is big task in India and whatever you mentioned other kit is impossible to get in India .. If custom water cooling is available like in USA or euro i would not even look at that h70.. Still H70 is doing good ....

Yeah I get it and now understand india's situation.. thanks for clarification..









Hey, Your rig is super-awesome!


----------



## S_V(TM)

Thanks mate... It's just some brands are near impossible to get in India. It's that tax scares vendors to import or else everything will be good to get it...


----------



## XtachiX




S_V™ said:


> i too think same but regarding other specs you mentioned.... for getting H70 is big task in India and whatever you mentioned other kit is impossible to get in India .. If custom water cooling is available like in USA or euro i would not even look at that h70.. Still H70 is doing good ....


 i believe there is an EK warehouse in india somewhere so if you want a custom water cooling system you could just order from EK online and they will ship it to you for cheap


----------



## FannBlade




lawrencendlw said:


> Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I am simply relaying what is going on with his computer. I'll call again today to see what's up and ask him about passing the torch so to speak.


 Please do!


----------



## XtachiX

*gets a shotgun ready* *points the shotgun to the messenger*


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=pc110030lmk5.jpg]







[/url[/URL]] black and rusty


----------



## XtachiX

wow, i wanna see your computer under more clear light is that possible? it looks too sexy to be true so prove me wrong O_O


----------



## Shadowtroop

Few pics with new Cam  http://img683.imageshack.us/i/hafdone2.png/][/URL] http://img703.imageshack.us/i/hafdone.png/][/URL] http://img530.imageshack.us/i/hafdone3.png/][/URL]


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey I saw a nice big fan in the one before or was that from the lack of light that made that appear lol.

As for Ceadderman, He says he'll be back by Tuesday so lets hope and see guys.


----------



## crunchie

Got mine finished up a few days ago. Lovely case to work with.


----------



## Wingzero

Think i've lost the pictures of my own build sigh









Still should be posting some fresh ones tonight.

One problem I have is the dust filters I'm constantly cleaning them.


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

rusty <3


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey I saw a nice big fan in the one before or was that from the lack of light that made that appear lol.

As for Ceadderman, He says he'll be back by Tuesday so lets hope and see guys.


Did you ask about passing the torch?


----------



## XtachiX

now that's a rusty set up
looks saweeet
+rep


----------



## Icejon

Hey, I was just reading CPU magazine and found a HAF X copy case. It's so similar in look to the HAF X, and doesn't even try to hide it. It imitates but its so much more ugly though.
- Steals the top X dock straight from Thermaltake and CM 690 II
- Steals front fan door with filter from Antec DF-85
- Steals the front hotswap from HAF X
- Looks just like HAF X








Any thoughts?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders;11449322*
> Ok guys, after a long day finally got home and snapped a few quick shots. Sorry for image quality, it was taken from my iPhone. Let me know what you guys think! Still working on it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on photos for larger views.
> 
> Frontal Shot:
> 
> View attachment 182240
> 
> 
> Cooler Master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> View attachment 182241
> 
> 
> Core i7 inside:
> 
> View attachment 182242
> 
> 
> Side Shot:
> 
> View attachment 182243
> 
> 
> Looking through...
> 
> View attachment 182244
> 
> 
> Continued in next post...


What fan did you use to replace the front intake?


----------



## Feralwolf

Hey guys, I'm fairly new to this site, and had a quick question on some modding idea's.

I'm thinking of using the Black Edition of the Haf 932 since the interior is already painted black and has the side window that I was initially going to mod on the 932. It was the same price as the original on newegg.ca, so I just couldn't miss out on it.

I would have gone for the Haf X but I just didn't the like Swap Drive Bays and I've heard some problems with the processor cut-out.

I'm doing a black/red mod similar to April by FOB.
Unfortunately I won't be doing water-cooling (don't have the budget for it)

Now, there are two types of R4/Coolermaster RED fans; the R4-L2R-20AR-R1 and R4-L2R-20CR-GP model. Which would you recommend. Is there a difference between the two other than the blade color?

Second, would it increase the airflow significantly if I cut the side window and created two 120mm wholes for the use of the fans.

Third, I'm thinking of using the Corsair H70 for the CPU cooling. Is this a good idea or would you recommend air cooling (be specific).

That's all for now. Thanks!


----------



## nam3le5s

@Feralwolf 
If the HAF-X is still within your consideration; you can actually remove the hot swap bay (as I did) and I didn't have any problems installing my mobo on the HAFX

I absolutely love the case - Huge, cool looking, air filters everywhere, options to put fans everywhere.. etc

Btw, I do not recommend CoolerMaster fans, get aftermarket ones (GT, Scythe, Noiseblockers, Gelid, Silverstone AP, alot of other good fans out there).

Anyway, the below is my first case-modding attempt (rig building after a long time). I've built rigs before (but those were 7 years ago with just rig assembly).









HAFxICE 








HAFxICE UV On








Front UV








Side UV








HAFx Panel








Internals


----------



## Feralwolf

Thanks for your opinion and great work on your HafxIce ;D

But is there a reason you don't recommend the R4's? 90 cfm @ 19 dba seems to be great plus they have red LEDs.

I guess it also comes down to which do you think looks better; LEDs or black casing and red painted fans. What do you guys think? If no to the LED's, can you recommend a specific model of 120mm under $12 (which can be taken apart easily)?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nam3le5s;11652660*
> @Feralwolf
> If the HAF-X is still within your consideration; you can actually remove the hot swap bay (as I did) and I didn't have any problems installing my mobo on the HAFX
> 
> I absolutely love the case - Huge, cool looking, air filters everywhere, options to put fans everywhere.. etc
> 
> Btw, I do not recommend CoolerMaster fans, get aftermarket ones (GT, Scythe, Noiseblockers, Gelid, Silverstone AP, alot of other good fans out there).
> 
> Anyway, the below is my first case-modding attempt (rig building after a long time). I've built rigs before (but those were 7 years ago with just rig assembly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAFxICE


Sweet setup!


----------



## bajer29

@nam3le5s That's so sexy it makes me


----------



## nam3le5s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feralwolf;11653199*
> Thanks for your opinion and great work on your HafxIce ;D
> 
> But is there a reason you don't recommend the R4's? 90 cfm @ 19 dba seems to be great plus they have red LEDs.
> 
> I guess it also comes down to which do you think looks better; LEDs or black casing and red painted fans. What do you guys think? If no to the LED's, can you recommend a specific model of 120mm under $12 (which can be taken apart easily)?


I don't have direct experience wif the R4's but I have a couple of CM fans and I don't like em 1 bit. And I don't believe in their specifications.. But thats my image of em so.....

As for your second request - I think you may want to try Enermax Magma - reasonable price as well as red blades, ok performance-noise ratio and removable blades.

and thanks guys for the thumbs up.. Put in alot of thought and sweat for my first casing mod. (Was literally sweating when I put the dremel on my first cut into it...)


----------



## bajer29

That's it... I'm painting the inside of my 932 (possibly outside). What supplies do you recommend? Will post link to build log whenever I get started... yeah.


----------



## tat2monsta

I just got a HAF X today.
Very happy with it, soo tidy inside.
Will post pics when I finish tidying it all up.
Now I gota find someone that wants my old modded Armor +.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


That's it... I'm painting the inside of my 932 (possibly outside). What supplies do you recommend? Will post link to build log whenever I get started... yeah.


Looking forward to the build log.


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11658189*
> That's it... I'm painting the inside of my 932 (possibly outside). What supplies do you recommend? Will post link to build log whenever I get started... yeah.


spray gun and some quality paint


----------



## anand_n

I am paning to buy HAF 922 but how can I create my own dust filter?


----------



## Nhb93

Pantyhose folded over until you you place it over the fan works well.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pieisgood2;11664900*
> spray gun and some quality paint


Can you send me a link of recommended spray gun and recommended paint? Sorry to be a pain but I am a super noob when it comes to painting cases.


----------



## seesee

* UNEVEN FAN NOISE *

Hello Guys, for the top 2 fans, I have 2 megaflow fans(Exhaust). It seems that the front fan is more noisy than the back fan.

May I know if any of you encounter this problem? is there any remedy as the front fan is quite loud.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11667917*
> Can you send me a link of recommended spray gun and recommended paint? Sorry to be a pain but I am a super noob when it comes to painting cases.


Check out is sticky in the general case mod thread:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/226741-modders-manual-essential-case-mod-resources.html

Quick Guide to Case Painting:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/432263-guide-quick-guide-case-painting-mirror.html


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;11669140*
> Check out is sticky in the general case mod thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/226741-modders-manual-essential-case-mod-resources.html
> 
> Quick Guide to Case Painting:
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/432263-guide-quick-guide-case-painting-mirror.html


Thanks, man!


----------



## _craven_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;11668136*
> * UNEVEN FAN NOISE *
> 
> Hello Guys, for the top 2 fans, I have 2 megaflow fans(Exhaust). It seems that the front fan is more noisy than the back fan.
> 
> May I know if any of you encounter this problem? is there any remedy as the front fan is quite loud.


I opened the front fan and I'm sure it spin faster because it use 0.42 A compared to top exhaust fan (0.28 A)


----------



## travva

here's mine guys. c/m not finished yet but it's decent for now. my nzxt led thingamabob broke and now i gotta get a new one. they offered to "rma" it but since it's like 10 bucks ill just buy another one tbh. ill take another pic too once i get my megaflows in when they get here hehe


----------



## FannBlade

Or How To Paint


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11669527*
> Or How To Paint


Thanks, bauss!


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Looks like a pretty decent set up there.

Are those GTX 580's SLI'd? If so how does the case handle the heat?


----------



## Snoopykins

I have one, please add my name to the list, I will post pictures eventually. Also, I LOVE IT!


----------



## tat2monsta

only slapped it together lastnight.. still got lots of cable hiding to do on the other side and in the front
sorry about the pic. will get a better one when i finish it


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;11668136*
> * UNEVEN FAN NOISE *
> 
> Hello Guys, for the top 2 fans, I have 2 megaflow fans(Exhaust). It seems that the front fan is more noisy than the back fan.
> 
> May I know if any of you encounter this problem? is there any remedy as the front fan is quite loud.


I am referring to the top 2 fans (They are the same) not the front intake.

The fan closer to the power switch is louder than the fan behind


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tat2monsta;11673917*
> only slapped it together lastnight.. still got lots of cable hiding to do on the other side and in the front
> sorry about the pic. will get a better one when i finish it


Wrong club! That's a Haf X, this is the Haf 932/922 club. There is a Haf X club as well!


----------



## Tom Thumb

My wife just brought my Christmas present home. A Haf 932 Black Edition! Can't start playing with it until Christmas! Will post pictures when the time comes. Can't wait!


----------



## lawrencendlw

This is the official Cooler Master HAF 922,932, and 942 (HAF X) club and I am in negotiation talks with Ceadderman about letting it be a 912 club too. So basically it's the CM HAF Club. So this is the right place for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;11674766*
> Wrong club! That's a Haf X, this is the Haf 932/922 club. There is a Haf X club as well!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11675380*
> This is the official Cooler Master HAF 922,932, and 942 (HAF X) club and I am in negotiation talks with Ceadderman about letting it be a 912 club too. So basically it's the CM HAF Club. So this is the right place for that.


Sorry!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11675380*
> This is the official Cooler Master HAF 922,932, and 942 (HAF X) club and I am in negotiation talks with Ceadderman about letting it be a 912 club too. So basically it's the CM HAF Club. So this is the right place for that.


I think before all of that, ownership needs to be transferred again so everything can be set straight and kept updated. It's a shame he's at PPC's mercy, probably another reason I don't recommend shopping there.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11675420*
> I think before all of that, ownership needs to be transferred again so everything can be set straight and kept updated. It's a shame he's at PPC's mercy, probably another reason I don't recommend shopping there.


Couldn't agree more. I don't think PPC has been the problem until recently.


----------



## reyesjr

Hey everyone, I've had my HAF932 for awhile now, but I hate the ugly grey inside of the case and I was going to sell it. Instead, I decided to paint the inside and change the color theme for it. I bought me a rivet gun/rivets now I need some help on which type of primer/paint to get? I want the inside black, nothing glossy, just a plain dark black color, similar to the outside. Anyone show me which primer/paint to get? I'd like to pick this paint up tomorrow at the local ace hardware/walmart. thanks!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reyesjr;11675582*
> Hey everyone, I've had my HAF932 for awhile now, but I hate the ugly grey inside of the case and I was going to sell it. Instead, I decided to paint the inside and change the color theme for it. I bought me a rivet gun/rivets now I need some help on which type of primer/paint to get? I want the inside black, nothing glossy, just a plain dark black color, similar to the outside. Anyone show me which primer/paint to get? I'd like to pick this paint up tomorrow at the local ace hardware/walmart. thanks!


Most use Krylon or Rustolum. I used this Ford semi gloss black no primer. http://www.duplicolor.com/products/enginePaint/


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11675530*
> Couldn't agree more. I don't think PPC has been the problem until recently.


They've not necessarily had a clean customer service record... and if you look at their return policy, you'll probably get a better idea of just what kind of businessmen they are.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11675700*
> They've not necessarily had a clean customer service record... and if you look at their return policy, you'll probably get a better idea of just what kind of businessmen they are.


I just read this thread everyday. From what I get the pins were only ordered 1 week ago and he's been gone for 2 months. You guys on here probably order a lot more than me. I have only had 3 transactions and have all been good. But their only 1 hr away if they screw me. LOL


----------



## FannBlade

I ordered a bunch from them and always had great service. Maybe I was just lucky.

But down 2 month for one 2 cent pin....I think I would scavenger one from an old PSU and splice in a wire! Hell I'll send him a pack of'em if I thought that was the problem.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I just talked to him an hour ago on the phone and he is really sick with some sort of chest cold or pneumonia or something bad. He's trying to get his PSU done so he can get online but cant do anything until he can actually sit up for more than 5 minutes without coughing up a lung. When I spoke with him he said that he wants to pass the torch and that he will try to contact admin or a mod to do so. He said that he was trying to get it transferred before but before he could get a hold of anyone his rig went to **** on him. I think that he is trying to talk to someone again soon but wont be able to until his rig is back up or he is well enough to go to the Library and send the info. Hopefully he's back up soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11675420*
> I think before all of that, ownership needs to be transferred again so everything can be set straight and kept updated. It's a shame he's at PPC's mercy, probably another reason I don't recommend shopping there.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;11650415*
> What fan did you use to replace the front intake?


It's the 200mm Cooler Master Megaflow fan.


----------



## Tucker

Can i get in on this


















i love it, great air flow, i bought another 200 mm to go the top also.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;11674031*
> I am referring to the top 2 fans (They are the same) not the front intake.
> 
> The fan closer to the power switch is louder than the fan behind


It could be the closer proximity of the drive cages.
I have noticed that when something is placed closer to the intake side of a fan, the noise it makes increases.
Of course, it may be entirely something else







.
Have you tried changing the two fans around?


----------



## reyesjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11675677*
> Most use Krylon or Rustolum. I used this Ford semi gloss black no primer. http://www.duplicolor.com/products/enginePaint/


You didn't use any primer? did you sand the insides out? what grit you use?


----------



## Daykain

I am upgrading from a HAF 932 to HAF X and had a quick question for anyone who is using SLI. Does the VGA fan duct (120mmx25mm) and the 2nd top fan help much (particularly the VGA fan duct)? I would only add another Coolermaster top fan and maybe a Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-13 or AP-15 (if can find one) fan so will not be even close to the recommended 150 CFM for GTX 480s. A quiet system is important to me. My EVGA card is already cool enough from the AXP but the VRMs can get a little warm. I have no idea how my MSI Lightning card will be as it is enroute. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reyesjr*


You didn't use any primer? did you sand the insides out? what grit you use?


Sanded with 240 no primer. I just like the engine paint as I feel it's more durable.


----------



## tat2monsta

soz guys...
thought it was ok for haf x..
saw it on the main page..
im ok if you dont want me here..
but im staying.... its on the main page








im a happy haf owner/pisshead

cant wait till new year when i get some highend cards and go diy wc again.
this case looks fun... used to love cutting modding cases.. im sure i find something i and change....if i find the time/i will


----------



## lawrencendlw

This Thread/Club is for the HAF cases which includes the HAF X so don't worry about it. We will have you added in no time at all (hopefully that is) but it may be a little bit as there are a ton of names to add as soon as Ceadderman logs in and starts adding or transfers ownership over to someone else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tat2monsta;11685951*
> soz guys...
> thought it was ok for haf x..
> saw it on the main page..
> im ok if you dont want me here..
> but im staying.... its on the main page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a happy haf owner/pisshead
> 
> cant wait till new year when i get some highend cards and go diy wc again.
> this case looks fun... used to love cutting modding cases.. im sure i find something i and change....if i find the time/i will


----------



## jones_68843

Hey All,

Well I just upgraded from My Lian Li PC 60B-Plus case which was too small and didn't cool well enough to the HAF X. I have to say that the case was a little daunting at first what with the size and all but I eventually got the hang of it.

I have to say that luckily all the cable management holes were right where they should be for my motherboard however I wouldn't be opposed to cutting a cable management hole at the bottom left right below the headers for the usb and audio. I removed the cables for the E-Sata and the Firewire. I didn't wan't to take the chance of burning the chip on my motherboard in case the issue was not previously. I also have the cpu retention hole right where it should be. I will be posting extensive pics for everyone because I think everyone out there should be aware of where the cpu retention hole will be if they have a motherboard like mine. I believe the P5Q Deluxe Motherboard will probably be the same as mine for placement.

Now for the cable management at the back of the case. I almost didn't get the back door on this thing. I found the included cable management mounts severly lacking in proper placement. I will bee to do a proper job once I get my stuff from performance-pcs.com. I have about 50 cable tie mounts coming. I did find the internal space of the case very nice indeed. I found spots to run everything where it should go but again I will have to do a proper job of tying everything down once I get my stuff.

As for performance cooling...wow. I used everything on this thing for cooling. I have the gpu duct hooked up however a funny thing occurred when I used the gpu duct...the temps on my sapphire 4850 increased to over 50 degrees on idle. My card has never idled higher than 45 on idle and that's in warm room. I was getting really great temps during the times when I had the window open and the temps in my place went down. My gpu temps dropped down to levels that would normally be seen with a water set-up. I was getting just below 30 degrees which is a testament to the effectiveness of the larger fans in the HAF X. When I first did the build I did one thing different from the previous build in the Lian Li case. I had installed the sound card above the gpu in the lain li case. When I did this build I installed it below the gpu. Now with the gpu air duct and the 120 mm fan installed at full speed it was pushing the air into the video cards cooler I figured it was perhaps creating an air pocket that was trapping the hot air inside the video card creating the high temps. I opened the case up, removed the sound card and instaled it above the gpu and the air pocket was gone and the temps dropped to 40 at idle and I got a chilly 26 degrees with the window open about 16 feet away from the case. This thing pulls in cool air very well and I am very happy with it. Even the cpu temps on my E8400 are at 36 degrees and that's with the fan at 60% with an overclock of about 3.82 (stock is 3.0 ghz). This is the case to get. I actually had to modify my desk to get it to fit....cut the bottom shelf out and now it sits on the floor but it was worth it. I will post picks for the "rate my cables" thread as soon as I get it done up right.

Jones


----------



## jones_68843

As for the cooling I used almost everything. I just have to install a second top fan for cooling but other than that....I swapped out the 140 mm fan for a CM 120 mm fan that gives 69 cfm. It's a nice touch. I think I need a fan controller though....the fans that are hooked up to the motherboard only run at about 500 rpm's each....gotta get em up there.

Jones


----------



## XtachiX

looks like thread owner has lots to catch up on
that's a tone of work


----------



## crunchie

anyone have trouble installing another fan at the top front of the case? I tried moving the top fan from it's rear position to the front, but had problems with it clearing the front panel cables, so I put it back in it's original position.


----------



## Feralwolf

Does anyone know if any of the NZXT fan controller products can be used for the Cooler Master R4 fans? (I like to have a visual of the temp, etc.)


----------



## jones_68843

sorry haven't had the chance to mount a fan in that location but I will advise if I run into any problems. I might have an easier go of it since I removed the usb 3.0 cables, firewire and e-sata cables as well. Haven't got any use for them as of yet.

Jones


----------



## XtachiX

as far as i know all fan controllers are universal?
am i wong?


----------



## Feralwolf

I believe some fan have a maximum watt intake, etc.. I'm not sure.

I'd really like to have the Sentry LX for my CM R4's.

or can people recommend me a different display fan controller for my HAF 932.


----------



## XtachiX

oh right the max wattage crap thing thingy
*does research now*
will reply soon


----------



## XtachiX

try this link
see if it helps you out
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...entry-2-a.html


----------



## Feralwolf

Yeah, I guess NZXT products are unable to handle the Cooler Master R4's.

I just want a fan controller with a display, or would it better to monitor it through software?

I've seen a lot of people go with the lamptron fc-2 but the LED's are quite expensive to change as it contains like 10 LED's.

I'm going for a black / red look, so id be changing them to red.


----------



## XtachiX

leds are easy to change
you just need a soldering iron, some solder, the led's themselves (pretty cheap)
and get it over with =D


----------



## crunchie

Thats what is getting in the way. Strange that they provide a place to install a 2nd fan, but do not give the clearance needed.


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


anyone have trouble installing another fan at the top front of the case? I tried moving the top fan from it's rear position to the front, but had problems with it clearing the front panel cables, so I put it back in it's original position.


no problems.. you just need to push the cable in a bit... Iencoutner the same problem before...


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR




----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Feralwolf*


Does anyone know if any of the NZXT fan controller products can be used for the Cooler Master R4 fans? (I like to have a visual of the temp, etc.)



Yes they are rated for 8-10 watts depending on the model.

Heres mine and I'm running 10 of the 19 fans on it.


----------



## cclanso

I would like this forum a little more if all of you posted better pictures and talked a little less. So do it

Fanblade, your computer looks weird and is bulky.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cclanso*


I would like this forum a little more if all of you posted better pictures and talked a little less. So do it

Fanblade, your computer looks weird and is bulky.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Definitely









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cclanso;11692115*
> I would like this forum a little more if all of you posted better pictures and talked a little less. So do it
> 
> Fanblade, your computer looks weird and is bulky.


----------



## maxextz

i will be joining soon
subbed.


----------



## FannBlade

here's why... I have 2 360 rads in the bottom.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11693865*
> here's why... I have 2 360 rads in the bottom.
> http://fannblade.com/scrapmetal/932245.jpg
> http://fannblade.com/scrapmetal/932246.jpg]
> http://fannblade.com/scrapmetal/932259.jpg


I think it looks great and the concept is good too; total removal of the heat from the main chassis. I toyed with the idea of something similar using the wooden filing cabinet mine sits on....unfortunately it is full of files.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11693865*
> here's why... I have 2 360 rads in the bottom.


Great to see the finished product. Looks sick.


----------



## tat2monsta

@Fanblade...
that is friking awesome... fantastic work.. time well spent.
love it!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;11694554*
> I think it looks great and the concept is good too; total removal of the heat from the main chassis. I toyed with the idea of something similar using the wooden filing cabinet mine sits on....unfortunately it is full of files.


Throw the files away and start the build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11695523*
> Great to see the finished product. Looks sick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tat2monsta;11696163*
> @Fanblade...
> that is friking awesome... fantastic work.. time well spent.
> love it!


Thanks guys


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11693865*


thats very beautiful MODDED rig I've ever seen!


----------



## Mako0312

I'll be getting one soon


----------



## TonkaEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11693865*


Would love to do a front panel like that to my 932 one day, I love the case just the front i/o panel doesn't do it for me. Thinking of either removing it and adding different power/reset switches, or doing something like what you did and just move it down.


----------



## Arty

Great paintjob! You missed a spot.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;11698176*
> thats very beautiful MODDED rig I've ever seen!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonkaEE;11700473*
> Would love to do a front panel like that to my 932 one day, I love the case just the front i/o panel doesn't do it for me. Thinking of either removing it and adding different power/reset switches, or doing something like what you did and just move it down.


Go for it,make sure you post some pics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arty;11701887*
> Great paintjob! You missed a spot.


Thanks
Can't believe you saw that.


----------



## Wingzero

Just got my accelero xtreme plus for my 480 installed yesterday hasn't half dropped temps in combination with the GPU fan duct, its a winning combination.


----------



## jones_68843

I've been toying with the idea of upgrading with some aftermarket cooling for my 4850 then I could remove the gpu airduct. It hides the wires so well though so well that I would be remiss if I were to remove it and if I were to receive more than adequate cooling I could turn the fans down creating a quieter system that would be the only way I might consider it. I do have an idea though with regards to camouflaging my wires a bit without sleeving everything. I'm not averse to sleeving any wires but in the off time while I decide wether to order pre-sleeved cables or to do it myself it might do the trick. I plan on spraypainting the wires black. Covering up the connectors with some tape and then using krylon to spraypaint the coloured wires...thoughts??

Right now the noisiest part of my system is from the cpu and gpu HS/Fans. I can clearly hear them over the stock fans. I need to have all my fans hooked up to the psu instead of the motherboard. It makes for a quieter system and plus I would have max air flow all the time.

In the new year I plan on getting a back up drive plus a new 64gb ssd drive for my OS when I install W7. I figure one ssd for the OS, programs and games and then two WD Black 750 gb drives for storage and a 1.5 tb drive for back up or perhaps even a 1tb since I might even have some removeable media such as a flash drive or dvd's for pics.

Jones


----------



## seesee

the only thing noisy in my casing are:

1) 3 noctua fans @ 1100rpm
2) H70 pump, I can hear a slight buzzing sound


----------



## L D4WG

I just got one, its a mean case, loving it so far!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Is this case actually wider than the Antec 1200? Or am i thinking another case?


----------



## snake_ph




----------



## snake_ph

Powdercoated 922:


----------



## snake_ph




----------



## jones_68843

The antec 1200 measures 8.4" wide and that's from the site.

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=Njkz

The HAF X measures at 9.1" wide and is also from the site.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2988

I got my parts from Performance-pcs.com yesterday so now I can do my cable management properly on this thing and can finally post some pics. Y'know I actually had to mod my desk so I could fit the HAF X inside. It sits on the floor and is so friggin tall that it sit's about 1/4 of an inch from the top of the desk and it barely fits inside the desk space. I had to cut the bottom shelf from the desk and then attach a piece of wood and then reattach the wheels onto the desk. After it's all done though I may just attach the wheels and remove it from under the desk and keep it on the wheels for bottom air flow since I have the PSU mounted with the fan down. When the balcony door is open in my apartment the case temps for my cpu is at about 32C and my gpu sits at 30C. The HAF X is one of those cases where function is more of an important aspect rather than asthetics. It's an attractive case when you can properly see the insides. I think I would like to go for the sleeper look....a case that is big and ominous with a minimalist approach. Sure the fans can be led but that would be the only thing lighting up the case. Cathodes are ok but as long as they are in hiding shedding a but if light on the interior. I prefer the nice soft white light that illuminates the hardware inside with a mysterious glow rather than the over the top bright stage light look.

Jones


----------



## jones_68843

The HAF X actualy beats out the 1200 on all measurements.....Bigger....Faster.....Stronger....Cue the 6 million dollar man music.......


----------



## TLCH723

I dont believe that i actually finished reading from page 1 to the end.
Took me like two months between school, studying, n work.
Now is time to start modding.
Maybe after this winter.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snake_ph;11725616*


Siiiiick!


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's a lot of reading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723;11726903*
> I dont believe that i actually finished reading from page 1 to the end.
> Took me like two months between school, studying, n work.
> Now is time to start modding.
> Maybe after this winter.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11729643*
> That's a lot of reading.


I did it too, but I didn't really read everything, I just looked through all the photo submissions and read/gave my own comments on the sick modded ones that caught my attention. A bit easier if you change your OCN settings to display 100 posts per page.


----------



## Wingzero

Can see a bit of my Accelero Xtreme Plus here awesome temps!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11641278*
> Hey I saw a nice big fan in the one before or was that from the lack of light that made that appear lol.
> 
> As for Ceadderman, He says he'll be back by Tuesday so lets hope and see guys.


Well it's Tuesday and as always not back when he says. Guess the ownership change never went through. Time for a adminstrator to step in and do something. Been MIA for over 2 months.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11692052*
> Yes they are rated for 8-10 watts depending on the model.
> 
> Heres mine and I'm running 10 of the 19 fans on it.


WOW this is incredible, if it was me it misses a simple touch.. cold cathode UV and UV sleeves would complete this instead of black sleeves that's just me but wow dude this is so wicked!


----------



## selfdz87

guys...count me in....newbie here...








will post my pic's later...


----------



## Tom Thumb

Will a 140mm Fan fit in three 5.25" front bays of the 932? I thought I read somewhere on here that someone said it does, but it's a tight fit. Which I guess isn't a bad thing!
Thanks.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;11746931*
> Will a 140mm Fan fit in three 5.25" front bays of the 932? I thought I read somewhere on here that someone said it does, but it's a tight fit. Which I guess isn't a bad thing!
> Thanks.


Did you measure?









I think so?


----------



## ChadWarden

hey guys!!!!! picked me up a haf x yesterday, and i will be working on building my new rig today when i get home!!!!!!! will provide pics once rig is done, add me to the club! =)

i have a question though, does anyone know what the stock fans the haf x comes with max rpm is? i only have 1 dvd drive and its going to look super lonely in the front on such a nice big case, and i was debating on getting a fan controller, but i am not sure if i need one. do you guys think the stock fans for the haf x need a fan controller? because a lot of LED and non LED fans that are 200mm or bigger usually have less than 1100 rpm.

i installed an 1800 rpm scythe fan in the VGA duct inside, and an additional 700 rpm fan up top (the optional slot, where the fan didnt come with the case up top) and have the stock LED 230mm fan up front, the stock 140mm in the rear, the two stock 200mm fans, one on side and top it came with. six fans total. anyone know what these fans rpm's are at, (the stock ones) and if a fan controller is necessary? because i dont want to buy a fan controller if all these huge fans run at like 700~1100 rpms.


----------



## mav2000

Heres the latest update on mine:














































The front fan was clashing with the look over ll. So took the top fan, which I am not using and put it in the front after some mods:

Sleeving done and what do we do to that offensive sticker which has green in it.....we take it off and make an exact copy out of carbon fiber vinyl.










Sticker On. Also the tabs were removed as they would not accept Nils' sleeving...so they go. And some more Vinyl takes its place:










And Installed...this barely took time. The front design of the case is such that you can just remove the fan filter and you have access to the fan screws:










So that leaves the sticker on the pump...and a pump stand, if I can cut acrylic sometime soon.


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cclanso*


I would like this forum a little more if all of you posted better pictures and talked a little less. So do it

Fanblade, your computer looks weird and is bulky.











agreed. the paint doesnt cut it for me.

although the TIME and WORK, and the concept are appreciated.


----------



## Dyslexyc

I want in on the list please. I'll post pictures tonight when I get home. I moved from a HAF 922 to this last week, and it was worth every cent.


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*












Basically, the hard work (blood, sweat, and tears; literally I imagine) you put into this project is applauded







. Everything else sucks...









JK - still like it. haters gunna hate!


----------



## FannBlade

LOL
Since your a fellow Hoosier I'll let it slide.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


LOL
Since your a fellow Hoosier I'll let it slide.


















Not gunna lie though I'm a paid wanderer so this isn't my permanent address... But I love the city so far









On topic:

Thinking of painting my red plastic black... What paint will stick the best?


----------



## ecaftermath

Here is mine. Not complete yet after an overhaul. Still need to wait for some parts to finish it up.


----------



## Gerik

heres mine


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11751778*


i love your system


----------



## lawrencendlw

They have several plastic paints that will stick well. Even krylon makes one I think they call it fusion and I have used it a few times (all of which haven't chipped of faded to this day and that's with a few years of my kids playing with the items that I painted for them) Try one of those out. I'm sure that there is some more expensive "Professional" grade paints but they are much more expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11752005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gunna lie though I'm a paid wanderer so this isn't my permanent address... But I love the city so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Thinking of painting my red plastic black... What paint will stick the best?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11754124*
> They have several plastic paints that will stick well. Even krylon makes one I think they call it fusion and I have used it a few times (all of which haven't chipped of faded to this day and that's with a few years of my kids playing with the items that I painted for them) Try one of those out. I'm sure that there is some more expensive "Professional" grade paints but they are much more expensive.


Will look into it. Thanks, man. REP+


----------



## S_V(TM)

@mav2000

That's one hell of a system mate.. excellent

@ecaftermath,@Gerik

Congrats guys,, nice build there...


----------



## Tom Thumb

Will be getting my Black Edition Christmas morning, and have ordered all my red led fans and lighting. Switch over pics from my Elite to follow! Can't wait!


----------



## selfdz87

@ ecaftermath
nice build bro...
keep it up...








looking forward to see the end result...









@Gerik
nice rig bro...
really big ultra kaze fan u have there bro....
no fan controller??running at full speed??sure noisy lol...


----------



## Gerik

Quote:


> @Gerik
> nice rig bro...
> really big ultra kaze fan u have there bro....
> no fan controller??running at full speed??sure noisy lol...


the motherboard has a fan speed control and their running at 60% which is @ 1500rpm so its quiet but not quiet enough for me... just wondering if i bought a 120x38m ball bearing fan will it become quieter w/ the same rpm?...


----------



## Gerik

Here's a pic on whats is behind on the Spitfire


----------



## selfdz87

u should get a fan controller 4 ur rig bro...
it can controll a noise pollution...








wow...its even bigger than kaze...
what kind of fan is that??


----------



## Gerik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfdz87*


u should get a fan controller 4 ur rig bro...
it can controll a noise pollution...








wow...its even bigger than kaze...
what kind of fan is that??










well its not that loud and that fan below is a 92x50mm fan delta and its running @1550rpm and thats the lowest rpm i could get.. btw the only 1 using fan controller is that 2 92x50mm delta and all the fan are connected to the motherboard


----------



## jello900

My HAF-X Rig:


----------



## speedhunter

count me in.. but cannot post complete yet, still thinking what gpu to be put in~


----------



## selfdz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedhunter;11760736*
> count me in.. but cannot post complete yet, still thinking what gpu to be put in~


i know this guy....lol
same country...lol
faster bro...kenot wait to see ur rig!!!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*


Will be getting my Black Edition Christmas morning, and have ordered all my red led fans and lighting. Switch over pics from my Elite to follow! Can't wait!


yea we will need to see some pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rust1d?

Hey guys, I am going to be getting this case. Any tips on clean cable management? Do you use ties etc? How long do you usually spend on cable management? Thanks!


----------



## noobab

this is what i did with mine


----------



## Gerik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


Hey guys, I am going to be getting this case. Any tips on clean cable management? Do you use ties etc? How long do you usually spend on cable management? Thanks!


mine took 2hrs lol


----------



## Skyline_

Just got my HAF X today








Would you mind adding me to the list?


----------



## Edsurf987

Hi guys,
I'm from Tahiti and I bought this case last month. (cost me almost one arm







)
Just building my rig.
Will post some pic later, when it's all done.
Can I be member of this AHF-X club ? Add me


----------



## Tom Thumb

Installation to follow. Don't have the time right now.








SWEET!!!!


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;11771924*
> Installation to follow. Don't have the time right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET!!!!


Nice!
v1ral


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;11771924*
> Installation to follow. Don't have the time right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET!!!!


What case is that??


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11776037*
> What case is that??


It's the HAF 932 Black Edition!!!!
Think my stuff will fit!







WOW. What a difference!!!
Let the games begin!


----------



## maxextz

the black looks real nice.


----------



## Tom Thumb

All done for now. Just waiting on my Antec Tricool 120mm red led fan for the bottom intake. A few finished pics for ya.


----------



## maxextz

looks great i love the red fans.im going to get the haf x and fill that sucker with red leds it will look sweet.


----------



## Skyline_

Just finished switching my K-62 to HAF X today


----------



## Wingzero

Update: yeah you will get added.

Pics now


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11784550*
> looks great i love the red fans.im going to get the haf x and fill that sucker with red leds it will look sweet.


Thanks! Just picked up some mosquito netting, going to put it on the front bezel for dust filtering!


----------



## Jmartinez06

Here's my first build, used a 922.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## donrapello

Hi there. I'm interested in joining this club









I switched to Haf 932, 3 weeks ago. I had Antec Sonata III earlier..








What a difference between cable managing and space inside the case.
I'm using watercooling, so this case really is great for me.

I bought a Basic HAF 932, so i had to do some painting.. and will have to do more later.
Here's my project so far..


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11626373*
> Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I am simply relaying what is going on with his computer. I'll call again today to see what's up and ask him about passing the torch so to speak.


Seriously whats up with changing ownership? Was supposed to be back a week ago at least that was the latest message he gave you you. 3 months MIA is past ridicules. I think you and fanblade are the suitable replacements, if you don't want it maybe he does.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11597862*
> I dunno. All we can do is hope he can come online long enough to organize an ownership transfer.


Can't you get a administrator to do it? 3 months MIA is getting past ridicules.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;11797247*
> Hi there. I'm interested in joining this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to Haf 932, 3 weeks ago. I had Antec Sonata III earlier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference between cable managing and space inside the case.
> I'm using watercooling, so this case really is great for me.
> 
> I bought a Basic HAF 932, so i had to do some painting.. and will have to do more later.
> Here's my project so far..


Nice job! Looks great!


----------



## crunchie

I think you might have missed me http://www.overclock.net/11641407-post109.html


----------



## tat2monsta

i got one the other week.
better pics to come when ive tidyed it more

p.s dont look into laser cats eyes. they might burn your face off


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;11797247*
> Hi there. I'm interested in joining this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to Haf 932, 3 weeks ago. I had Antec Sonata III earlier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference between cable managing and space inside the case.
> I'm using watercooling, so this case really is great for me.
> 
> I bought a Basic HAF 932, so i had to do some painting.. and will have to do more later.
> Here's my project so far..


Looks good.
Welcome to OCN
For now you can go to the OP (original poster) and add the sig line


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11797492*
> Can't you get a administrator to do it? 3 months MIA is getting past ridicules.


I can do it myself, but honestly I'd rather wait for him to get back online and contact me or one of the other section staff members. If we do it without him contacting us first, it'll look like we don't trust him. Just please be patient.


----------



## Edsurf987

Intel radbox => bad


----------



## Jmartinez06

Oh... No hi to me?







..


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11796026*
> Here's my first build, used a 922.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Hi! wish pic was better so I could see it,I'm old!
Can't believe I missed you.

Please accept my sincerest apology.









Welcome to OCN


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11798890*
> Oh... No hi to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Sorry, it's not the greatest picture. You should put the other side panel on as well. Upload a few better pics if you can! Where's the H50?


----------



## Jmartinez06

I love you guys.. One sec


----------



## Jmartinez06

http://picasaweb.google.com/JMartinez06/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLb64s7xlZS-jgE#5555571215368789122
http://picasaweb.google.com/JMartinez06/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLb64s7xlZS-jgE#5555571500642456530

Two for now just got the h50 today


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmartinez06;11799356*
> http://picasaweb.google.com/JMartinez06/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLb64s7xlZS-jgE#5555571215368789122
> http://picasaweb.google.com/JMartinez06/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLb64s7xlZS-jgE#5555571500642456530
> 
> Two for now just got the h50 today


Strap that puppy on, and let's have a look!


----------



## Jmartinez06

The secret adventures if tom thumb gave new night mares by the way.








Yeah I'll knock it out later...


----------



## FannBlade

That's better.
But I have to tell you I think I would take the vacuum cleaner apart and turn it into a PC that would be a great mod.


----------



## Gerik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tat2monsta;11798231*
> i got one the other week.
> better pics to come when ive tidyed it more
> 
> p.s dont look into laser cats eyes. they might burn your face off


for some reason i stared at the cat for 30seconds Lol idk y


----------



## coldjeb

Same issue (bought my case from ETC Computer in Toronto). I just read in a similar thread to try and disconnect the reset switch from the mobo. It worked for me (no problems so far plugging in ipod, 360 controller, headphone jack etc). So, you may want to give it a go; no big deal to lose the functionality of the reset switch.

Good luck.


----------



## steamboat

this is Markus. he's still in the beginning stages. i haven't completely decided what i'm going to do w/ him.

and yeah, i know, yet another blue rig. but ya know what? this is my first rig where i could do w/e i wanted with it, and i like blue, so you're going to have to wait til i build another for a different color


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


Hi there. I'm interested in joining this club









I switched to Haf 932, 3 weeks ago. I had Antec Sonata III earlier..








What a difference between cable managing and space inside the case.
I'm using watercooling, so this case really is great for me.

I bought a Basic HAF 932, so i had to do some painting.. and will have to do more later.
Here's my project so far..






looks great worth a nice rep for excellent work and sharing the pics.


----------



## shuzzbutt

Hi, is this where I'd post up pics of my new HAF X Nvidia Edition? I understand if owners of radioactive green cases showing their support for the green team aren't welcome


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuzzbutt;11808435*
> Hi, is this where I'd post up pics of my new HAF X Nvidia Edition? I understand if owners of radioactive green cases showing their support for the green team aren't welcome


Sure bro check the first post.

I want to see pictures of this mean green fps pumping machine though


----------



## shuzzbutt

Thanks, I realized it was cool when I saw your first post!








It's an amazing case & it keeps my sli gtx275's really cool- the gpu duct fan that came supplied moves 93cfm but is really loud at 39db at around 2300 rpm so I put on a lna adapter that came with my noctua nfp-12 fans to lower the noise but still keep low temps







My cards idle at around 39-40 degrees now and dont go much over 70 whilst gaming so I'm pleased!


----------



## S_V(TM)

@shuzzbutt
Congrats mate. That cabby is very good for VGA cooling...


----------



## anand_n

I am planning to buy HAF X but I have following questions

(1) Can I install 200 mm fan instead of 230 mm in case the original fan goes faulty? Does HAFX has holes for 200mm fan on the front

(2) How much temp in celcius I can expect - Room Temparature- 30-40 deg c - South India. I live in hot conditions.

Is HAF X will be a right choice for me as my room temps are pretty high.

(3) Does the side fan helps to cool whole motherboard cool? Does Memory overheat because of HAF X?

I would appreciate a quick reply as I have to place order with my reseller.


----------



## S_V(TM)

hello anand,

Where are you from exactly.. I am from Hyderabad(south india)..

All i can say Positive to all the questions. This cabby is the best i have ever used even compared to mine in Air cooling.. I Used HAF X for 1 month. ALL i can say is excellent.. Infact excellent is underrated word for this cabinet...

First tell your config then i will tell how much temps will be there in this cabinet.. Memory never gets hot becoz of HAF X. where did u hear that...?


----------



## anand_n

S_V - Thanks for the reply.

I am from Trivandrum, Kerala. I am planning to buy following config

Core i7 950 - No OC
6 GB RAM
Asus Sabertooth or Gigabyte Mobo
GTX 460 1 GB
1 OR 1.5 TB HDD

Please also let me know if there is a possibility to place 200 mm fan on the front in case of any problem to 230 mm.

In india 230 mm fans are not available

Are you currently using HAF X? I can see from your sig that you have another cabinet.
Anand


----------



## anand_n

I have not heard that memory gets hot because of HAF X.

I just asked since I the air flow from the side fan is more directed towards GPU.


----------



## catcherintherye

*1/16 Front Emblem...official Military Police pin given to graduating cadets in the PRC, given to me by my young brother in-law.*


















*1/14/2010 changed some fans around*

















































































[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Around October of last year, since then I've changed fans and PSU.*

[URL=http://img585.imageshack.us/i/p1010893o.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[URL=http://img18.imageshack.us/i/p1010884q.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[URL=http://img710.imageshack.us/i/p1010881t.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*When I first got it, notice the original side panel, which I've since swapped for the HAF 932 windowed panel. I also had some blue fans before too, before my fan color transition to red was complete.*

[URL=http://img408.imageshack.us/i/p1010591l.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[URL=http://img32.imageshack.us/i/p1010589fb.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rkayd

Hey,

I own a HAF 922


----------



## shuzzbutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S_V™;11812366*
> @shuzzbutt
> Congrats mate. That cabby is very good for VGA cooling...


thanks mate, its a great case and keeps my gtx 275s at 40 degrees each and even playing bad company 2 they dont reach 70


----------



## Sov90

+1


----------



## Jmartinez06

Yay, me too, loving it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkayd;11815473*
> Hey,
> 
> I own a HAF 922


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkayd;11815473*
> Hey,
> 
> I own a HAF 922


If you go to User CP -> Add System, you can get your system formatted in your sig like the rest of us have it.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## S_V(TM)

@Sov90
That first shot is amazing man

@Anand.
you should have no problem at all with HAF X in your place.. My place is way hotter than your Place ,so go ahead... It's piece of cake for HAF X to handle your case at ease. How much did they say HAF X costs?

Yes you can fit 200mm or 120 mm in front..

i used HAF X for One month.


----------



## anand_n

S_V:

Thanks. How much temp did you got when you used HAF X

In kochi they say it is around 11,500+ taxes. I don't know what will be the cost here in my place.


----------



## S_V(TM)

i got processor at 4GHZ oc along with h70 load of prime95 was 71-68-68-66.. With no OC, i used to get max of 58c. i7 processors are hot then other ones becoz of 130 watts TDP.

Vid of 470 (way hotter than your card) is like 74 at load with fan 68% and idle was 39-43c..


----------



## ZombieEinstein

My HAF X should be here either tomorrow or Monday. Boy, do I need it.
Attached is what my rig look like now (forgive the low-qual. I didn't feel like digging out my camera for this, just used my phone). All that happened just in the past couple of weeks.

The case it's in now is an ULTRA Aluminus case - 100% aluminum construction... not so good. Every expansion slot screw hole (except 4) have been stripped. The hard drives barely stay in their slots, and there is too much plastic support the optical drive and mem card reader.
I lived with the case for 3 years, tolerating it. Now I'm actually getting a nice one. I kinda want to really spruce this one up. I may get some nice single braid cables, do a little custom highlight painting, maybe see if I can find someone to do something a little more graphic.

Anyway, I'll post pics as soon as it get's here.


----------



## marshall51

I want to upgrade my scout to this case. Looks like it has great airflow


----------



## S_V(TM)

@marshall51

This case got BEST airflow and none can touch this case....


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Add me up!

Just fired up my new system (sig) with the HAF X. I must say, this should be the only case I need for a while. I went through a few mid-towers before I realized that a full was the only way to go.

It's so much quieter than the last two mid-towers I had (CM690 and Antec 902) thanks to the larger fans.

I have to say that I was initially very apprehensive about connecting the front panel connectors after the horror stories I've read about them being ungrounded and frying motherboards.


----------



## Edsurf987

Hi all, and Wish you the best for 2011 !!!
Here 2 pics of my HAF-X : not finish, just trying to check how will it work !
Already 360 + 120 rads but waiting for my 240 and gpu waterblock + 200mm fan for the top and some othe stuff.



















More pics when it will be finished


----------



## ammarmalik




----------



## Mako0312

Just ordered mine


----------



## Polska

Hopefully I get a chance to paint it after winter sometime.


----------



## kzone75

Hey y'all. Just got mine yesterday. This thing is crazy huge! Got some not-so-very-good stuff in it now. But that will change in the next couple of months. I did cost me 180€. But I am happy with it. Thought it would be noisy. It is not.







It even lets me sleep at night. And I sleep only 2 meters away from it. Can't wait to stuff it up like a turkey.


----------



## begjr2

hey guys how do i join the club hust ordered my case and should be here by the 6th


----------



## anand_n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;11837348*
> Add me up!
> 
> Just fired up my new system (sig) with the HAF X. I must say, this should be the only case I need for a while. I went through a few mid-towers before I realized that a full was the only way to go.
> 
> It's so much quieter than the last two mid-towers I had (CM690 and Antec 902) thanks to the larger fans.
> 
> I have to say that I was initially very apprehensive about connecting the front panel connectors after the horror stories I've read about them being ungrounded and frying motherboards.


Hi,

Did you faced any issues with the front panel connectors and motherboard? Is your system working fine without any frying?

Did you installed the second fan on the top?

Regards,
Anand


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## S_V(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;11837348*
> Add me up!
> 
> Just fired up my new system (sig) with the HAF X. I must say, this should be the only case I need for a while. I went through a few mid-towers before I realized that a full was the only way to go.
> 
> It's so much quieter than the last two mid-towers I had (CM690 and Antec 902) thanks to the larger fans.
> 
> I have to say that I was initially very apprehensive about connecting the front panel connectors after the horror stories I've read about them being ungrounded and frying motherboards.


Congrats mate..
Don't worry. I think CM did take care with new batch about that issue.. Even if it is old also ,just put electrical tape on that small mobo chip(i/o panel)..then all is well.


----------



## chano305

Hi all!

Proud and happy owner of a HAF 922









question for you guys that have some more experience.. I am wondering if I would be able to mount a 240mm rad at the top of my 922 without modification? As in, do the mounts for the two 120mm fans at the top fit the rad of the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 CPU?

Thanks in advance! I ask cause I've heard conflicting things in the watercooling section.


----------



## marl

It'll fit no doubt.

Here's one build to check out so you can see how it'll look.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/569118-project-haf-envy-water-cooled-haf-6.html#post7320759


----------



## mm67

This how my HAF 932 looks right now, it's still a work in progress


----------



## Rider85

Intel Core [email protected] 4.0 GHz 1.27Vcore

EVGA x58 E762 4-way Classified

6GB OCZ Reaper 1699MHz Cas 7

Three nVidia GTX 470s (unlocked 465s) in Tri SLi

Corsair H70 Cooler

30GB OCZ Vertex SSD for Windows 7 Ultimate

1TB Raid 0 (2x 500GB 7,200RPM Western Digital Blacks) for Games and Programs

1TB 7200RPM Western Digital Black for Data

Sorry for the bad image quality. I just used the ones i posted on Overclock.net. I was limited to 97kb


----------



## anand_n

I have researched lot of cases and will be buying HAF 922. I can get filters from http://www.demcifilter.com/ but I want to know whether magnetic filters causes any problem.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;11861653*
> I have researched lot of cases and will be buying HAF 922. I can get filters from http://www.demcifilter.com/ but I want to know whether magnetic filters causes any problem.


Nope. I have the 932 custom set and no issues. To cause problems the magnet would have to be much more powerful.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;11861653*
> I have researched lot of cases and will be buying HAF 922. I can get filters from http://www.demcifilter.com/ but I want to know whether magnetic filters causes any problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;11861674*
> Nope. I have the 932 custom set and no issues. To cause problems the magnet would have to be much more powerful.


From the other posts in this thread, I can say that no one has had a problem with the magnets in the filters.


----------



## Rider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;11861653*
> I have researched lot of cases and will be buying HAF 922. I can get filters from http://www.demcifilter.com/ but I want to know whether magnetic filters causes any problem.


I actually have the demcifilters for my HAF 932. They are great, and the magnets are super weak (almost too weak-just enough to keep them on). But because of which, they do not cause problems other than them shifting (or falling off) if you move the case around


----------



## Feralwolf

Fan placement?

I got 2 outtake fans for my the H70 Corsair Liquid Cooler attached to the back, 2 top intake fans, one intake fan at the bottom and one outtake fan attached the bays.

What you guys think?


----------



## Rider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feralwolf;11866216*
> Fan placement?
> 
> I got 2 outtake fans for my the H70 Corsair Liquid Cooler attached to the back, 2 top intake fans, one intake fan at the bottom and one outtake fan attached the bays.
> 
> What you guys think?


I think thats fine. Not Bad.

I don't want to come off pushy or braggish or whatever, but I think mine is a tad more efficient. I too have an H70 (check out my rig on the previous page). I use the law of "Heat Rises." So I have two intakes on the bottom. One intake in the 5.25"bays. obviously the 230 as an intake. I have slipped a thin scythe fan in the top of my case above the CD drives. So in my rig, Cool air vents from the bottom and front, and out the rear and top.

(again, don't want to sound like a douche or something. I just tried something that felt logical to me)

Hope that helped









*edit*
and the H70 vents out BTW (I didn't like the intake idea because it just sucks in hot air from my graphics cards


----------



## Feralwolf

Actually that does sound alot more logical, and i loved the PSU up top (would have helped with cable management) . I just didn't like the idea of my PSU 'hanging' off 4 screws.

I based mine off the Positive Air Pressure on this page.

I'm using five 2000 RPM SickleFlow 120mm fans and the one stock fan on the bottom front.

Thanks for the input Rider85.

*Edit*

I notice your using the same fans, and I'm also looking into a FC. Would you recommend that FC or a different one??

Price isn't a issue.

And also for your Cold Cathodes do you have a cable extension so your top Cathode can reach the box on the bottom or wherever it seems to be?


----------



## Rider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feralwolf;11866360*
> Actually that does sound alot more logical, and i loved the PSU up top (would have helped with cable management) . I just didn't like the idea of my PSU 'hanging' off 4 screws.
> 
> I based mine off the Positive Air Pressure on this page.
> 
> I'm using five 2000 RPM SickleFlow 120mm fans and the one stock fan on the bottom front.
> 
> Thanks for the input Rider85.


Positive pressure is most certainly good. I opted for a cross sectional flow of air over the entire mobo though.

And thanks







And i had no choice lol. The 4way Classy extends into the bottom PSU area. I had to put it up top.

No Problem man.

*edit*
The PSU does have two tabs it sits on up top...so there is less pressure on the rear 4 screws (at least on my Black Edition case anyways. I cant necessarily speak for the regular HAF 932.


----------



## Rider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feralwolf;11866360*
> Actually that does sound alot more logical, and i loved the PSU up top (would have helped with cable management) . I just didn't like the idea of my PSU 'hanging' off 4 screws.
> 
> I based mine off the Positive Air Pressure on this page.
> 
> I'm using five 2000 RPM SickleFlow 120mm fans and the one stock fan on the bottom front.
> 
> Thanks for the input Rider85.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I notice your using the same fans, and I'm also looking into a FC. Would you recommend that FC or a different one??
> 
> Price isn't a issue.
> 
> And also for your Cold Cathodes do you have a cable extension so your top Cathode can reach the box on the bottom or wherever it seems to be?


Fan Controller: To be honest, I dont have much experience with them. I opted for This one merely because it had 6 fan inputs. I am not sure if I recommend it though. Cable Management was hell, and over long cable runs, power to the fans droop. My H70 fans cant run on the lowest setting. (the controller uses "High, Medium, or Low." But the controller does work well, looks sweet, and only takes up one slot:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6526214&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE

So my quick review of this controller:

Pros:
Cheap
Looks Good
Single bay slot
Controls 6 fans

Cons:
Cable management is hellish
only 4 pin connectors so you need an adapter (but our sickleflows came with them)
ONly High, medium, low fan settings

Overall:
Great fan controller for the price so I believe that alone covers the cons.

So yes, for the PRICE I recommend it and dont believe you can find better (for controlling 6 fans anyways)

Cathodes:

YES! I had to have one 24" extension cable so i could have one 12" up top, and one on the bottom. However, i only needed one because I ran the cables in the rear of the case and had the inverter on the bottom. If you put the inverter in the middle of the case, you wont need extensions (but the cables will be visible).

I recommend picking up a more powerful inverter because with the stock inverter, the 12" cathode with the extension isnt fully lit (the problem isnt there for 4" ones over long runs though. I cant speak for an 8", only 12" and 4"


----------



## Feralwolf

Ah, yes. I also got the Black Edition. Hm, IF I ever decide to change it, it'll probably change to a setup like yours (PSU uptop and fan placement). Just got to look around for a good Fan Controller for the five Sickleflow 120mm fans.

Looked at:

Scythe Kaze Server

ZALMAN MFC1 Plus-B Black 6 Channel

Scythe Kaze Master Pro

I think I might've gone with the NZXT Sentry LX but I've heard problems with the Sickleflow.

I've also looked into a Lamptron FC6 but I don't think anyone is shipping to Canada.


----------



## Rider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feralwolf;11866557*
> Ah, yes. I also got the Black Edition. Hm, IF I ever decide to change it, it'll probably change to a setup like yours (PSU uptop and fan placement). Just got to look around for a good Fan Controller for the five Sickleflow 120mm fans.
> 
> Looked at:
> 
> Scythe Kaze Server
> 
> ZALMAN MFC1 Plus-B Black 6 Channel
> 
> Scythe Kaze Master Pro
> 
> I think I might've gone with the NZXT Sentry LX but I've heard problems with the Sickleflow.
> 
> I've also looked into a Lamptron FC6 but I don't think anyone is shipping to Canada.


I would go for the Kaze Master (although it is more expensive). I owned a scythe with 4 fan controls and it worked great for the sickleflows. I only changed it because i needed two more fans.


----------



## Feralwolf

Rider, wouldn't a 3 Pin Y-Splitter solve that?

And thanks for the input.

*Edit*

Or does that split the voltage per fan?? I'm not exactly sure how Fan Controllers work. This is my first time building a monster computer like this.


----------



## mistax

should i change my air flow in the haf 932? i currently have the fan in standard setup since i got it. But adding a H70 in Push/Pull config so the rear exahust will be pulling in air now. The top is exhuasting and the side panel and front are intake.


----------



## WRXSTi0487

Here are some pics of my HAF-X under construction, following the Nvidia HAF theme just in my personal choice of blue


































Once the weather cooperates and I get a non-freezing non-rainy day I will try to finish, also have new blue LED fans coming I went to buy blue LED's from Radio Shack and at $4.29 x 4 plus the effort I figured I'm better off just getting a new fan for $16.99 and saving myself the trouble.


----------



## Rider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feralwolf;11866615*
> Rider, wouldn't a 3 Pin Y-Splitter solve that?
> 
> And thanks for the input.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Or does that split the voltage per fan?? I'm not exactly sure how Fan Controllers work. This is my first time building a monster computer like this.


Technically it would (and it would lower voltages a bit). But that would mean 1 nob would control 2 fans (and would droop the power being sent to them). Plus, I wanted independent control of all my fans.


----------



## Rider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax;11867182*
> should i change my air flow in the haf 932? i currently have the fan in standard setup since i got it. But adding a H70 in Push/Pull config so the rear exahust will be pulling in air now. The top is exhuasting and the side panel and front are intake.


That works.

I opted for making the H70 an exhaust fan. I keep my desktop up against a wall (or close to it) so i didn't want the H70 pulling in hot air from my three GTX 470s. I opted for two fans blowing up from the bottom, the front intaking as well, and the exhaust being in the rear and top. That way cold air comes in through the bottom and front, and exhausts hot air as it rises through the rear and top.

Check out my pics on page 987 and you'll get the idea.

But in your set up, you do have positive pressure which is good. but you have air meeting in the middle on your board which could increase those temps. I have a hot running board so i opted for a cross sectional air flow across the whole thing.

hope that helps. Take it for whatever its worth


----------



## Dr.X

After taking this pic I realized that I'm past due for a dusting.


----------



## Mako0312

Is there a way to hook up a external CPU temp display with this case?


----------



## Rider85

My Build. Tell Me what you think! (Updated pics)

Specs:

Processor:
Intel Core i7 920 D0 (Quadcore Processor with Hyper Threading) @ 4.1 GHz - 1.33Vcore

MotherBoard:
EVGA x58 e762 4-way Classified

Memory:
6GB of OCZ Reaper PC3-16000 Running at 1636 MHz with 5-8-5-20 timings

CPU Cooler:
Corsair H70-Self Contained Water Cooling loop

Video Cards:
Three Nvidia GTX 470s (unlocked GTX 465s) In Tri SLi mode

Power Supply Unit:
Antec True Power Quattro 1200watt Overclocking Edition

Case:
Moddified CoolerMaster HAF 932 Black Edition
-Custom Paint (Red accents)
-Sound Dampening Material installed
-Modded Red Lighting

Harddrives:
OCZ 30GB Solid State Disk for Operating System (Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit)

1TB Raid (2X500GB 7200 RPM Western Digital Blacks in Raid 0) for Games and Programs

1TB 7200 RPM Western Digital Black for Data


----------



## Forsaken_id

^^That's very nice!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;11871255*
> Is there a way to hook up a external CPU temp display with this case?


Logitech G-series keyboards have LCDs on them which allow that. I've also seen 5.25" LCD units which display temperatures, fan speeds, etc. but I've never used one:

http://www.google.com/#q=computer+temperature+lcd+display+5.25%22&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbs=shop:1&tbo=u&ei=N-IhTcu9KIKKnwfH3omDDg&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CD4QrQQwAg&biw=1280&bih=619&fp=791e6c06abbad960


----------



## Minigunner

I absolutely love this case! It is literary a High Air Flow case with the amount of fans you can mount in it! I got 11 fans in mine. XD


----------



## Minigunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;11872465*
> ^^That's very nice!


I agree with Forsaken_id, very well done! However, that is the first time I think I have ever seen anyone mount the Psu in that case on the top.


----------



## entreri00

So I took the top off to install a second 200mm fan. Now it Won't-Sit-Down. I can't figure out if I broke it or what. I can see one of the front tabs is a little weaker through my efforts. The front right if your facing the front of the case isn't seating. The fan doesn't appear to be interfering and is a red led coolermaster appropriate for the case. I have applied plenty of force, too much at the end. So if anyone knows what dumb mistake I've made, let me know.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entreri00;11874848*
> So I took the top off to install a second 200mm fan. Now it Won't-Sit-Down. I can't figure out if I broke it or what. I can see one of the front tabs is a little weaker through my efforts. The front right if your facing the front of the case isn't seating. The fan doesn't appear to be interfering and is a red led coolermaster appropriate for the case. I have applied plenty of force, too much at the end. So if anyone knows what dumb mistake I've made, let me know.


did you use zippie to secure the 2nd fan or using normal screws?

If you use zippies to do so, you will most likely obstructed one of the holes that the top panel have to go sit in


----------



## Mightymight

I Just installed my 2nd psu to take the load off the bottom mounted one. With overclocked entgx260's with 10+ fans, overclocked cpu, 2 dvd-rom drives, 2 hard drives, 5+ usb devices 700 watts wasn't enough.


----------



## Mightymight

Question 2 Rider85. Did you buy a cable kit or extenders for the PSU? These cheapo OCZ modstreamX 700watts are known for there crappy cables. On your PSU you have black leads off the PSU and then that red set coming from behind your HD cage to the video cards look different. Is that a TRI SLI bracket so that your GPUs don't sag?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mightymight*


I Just installed my 2nd psu to take the load off the bottom mounted one. With overclocked entgx260's with 10+ fans, overclocked cpu, 2 dvd-rom drives, 2 hard drives, 5+ usb devices 700 watts wasn't enough.


Even with all that I bet you are not even drawing 650watts. I have more than that and I only draw 700-750 at the wall.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Will the haf x fit a black ice 360mm with push pull yates up top? Shrouds?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11880636*
> Will the haf x fit a black ice 360mm with push pull yates up top? Shrouds?


I assume the X is similar to the 932 in internal space. With that said, it will fit push pull rads up top, but I don't think you can get shrouds in there too.

Here's a rig that uses shrouds, but only fans on one side of the rad.
http://www.overclock.net/8320563-post4445.html


----------



## Jonesey I7

Doing a massive upgrade in two weeks with some of my tax money, Which case .... AMD 932 or Haf X. Will have black ice 360mm up top, push/pull fans, and rest of sig rig, with an additional 6870 and EK block.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Will the haf x fit a black ice 360mm with push pull yates up top? Shrouds?


I dont thing HAF X fan fit it without some modification. Stock holes allow up to 60mm down. With my RAD i had to move it to the left so it can clear MB cooling.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I miss this thread.









I just bought a 912 for my sister too so maybe I should post some pics when it arrives.







HAF hugsies.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;11880841*
> I dont thing HAF X fan fit it without some modification. Stock holes allow up to 60mm down. With my RAD i had to move it to the left so it can clear MB cooling.


I thought I saw like 6 people in here with haf x and 360mm up top, no mods?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;11002306*
> I have a 2inch rad with push pull fans mounted the top fans are mounted under the top cover of the haf x and the rad is mounted to the case itself with the other fans mounted to the bottom.
> 
> I have a 2inch think rad as well 240 blackice mounted in the front with just some double sided tape on the top and bottom it is a perfect fit.
> 
> This is a pic of my old setup..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sil;11016026*
> Thanks man. I used to have a HAF932 before but wanted abit of a change. Its fantastic.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sil;11015251*
> My new HAF X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, thats a 360mm rad. I didn't have to mod anything to get it to fit up there, i have 3x Coolermaster 2000rpm fans above the radiator under the top mesh panel of the case that i just screwed on with the normal 25mm screws, there was only 4 screws to attact the rad to the case but i used the rest on the radiator to attach the fans to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rider85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mightymight*


Question 2 Rider85. Did you buy a cable kit or extenders for the PSU? These cheapo OCZ modstreamX 700watts are known for there crappy cables. On your PSU you have black leads off the PSU and then that red set coming from behind your HD cage to the video cards look different. Is that a TRI SLI bracket so that your GPUs don't sag?


Yep







First off, I have an Antec True Power Quattro 1200watt OC Edtion. My PSU has capacitors at the end of each rail, so I couldn't single sleeve it. Instead, I purchased some NZXT single sleeved extension cables for the Mobo, CPU connections, and GPU connections.

Here is a link to them:
http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?...bles&series=13

(If you purchase them on Amazon, they will apply for free super-savor shipping if you spend $25!)

*edit*
And yes! It is a bracket that comes with the HAF 932 Black Edition. It is meant to help support long GPUs and is perfect for a Tri SLi (or Crossfire) build.

*edit*
and I saw your build too! I have always liked the look of dual PSU's. It is quite beastly looking. You should paint the inside of your case and tidy up a bit! I bet she would clean up nicely and look shmexy


----------



## Rider85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


^^That's very nice!


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Rider85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Minigunner*


I agree with Forsaken_id, very well done! However, that is the first time I think I have ever seen anyone mount the Psu in that case on the top.










Thank You! And I had no choice lol. I have an EVGA 4-way Classified board (which normally requires a 9 slot case--10 slots for quad-sli) so it extends into the bottom area where the PSU (for most everyone) will be located haha.


----------



## anand_n

i think you should not apply force. I wonder why CM doesn't installed the second fan as well.

It would be helpful if they provided option to either install 200 mm or two 120 mm fan like HAF 922.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I miss this thread.









I just bought a 912 for my sister too so maybe I should post some pics when it arrives.







HAF hugsies.


We miss you too!
Get us some pics of it.... you know you can't leave a HAF of any type alone.

And Happy New years buddy!

By the way, there might be an update to the build/new build coming soon.... needing some mroe cash first, but I won a buttload of parts recently, not the case I wanted, but, its nice and free. Will follow up when I have enough of it together to start assembling. Probably won't mod this too much, but it will be a fun build.


----------



## Mightymight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Even with all that I bet you are not even drawing 650watts. I have more than that and I only draw 700-750 at the wall.


Regardless of what ever you post about your assumptions on my CPU's power draw is, my computer was still browning out. I was lucky to get that 2nd PSU for so cheap it was like 69.99 around black-friday. The problem was the fact that the first one I recieved was DOA. That is why the cables looks kinda shabby. I had it kinda jury rigged for a week until just today. The 2nd pic I cleaned up the cables but with that link to those NZXT cables I am considering rewiring for the 3rd time.
Current temps. 28c CPU - 28c PCH - 26c MB - GPU#1 32c - GPU#2 38c IDLE room 22c ambient.


----------



## ablearcher

Some power granted via AMD







Runs on nForce server chipsets, so it can run SLI, too







(comes with a hard two slot bridge







).


----------



## Marauder_IIc

HAHA, im not the only AMD Multi-CPU guy in a HAF








Yours kinda whups mine though. You should oust thost bleh stock coolers for water, or at least a nice set of Noctua's


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


HAHA, im not the only AMD Multi-CPU guy in a HAF








Yours kinda whups mine though. You should oust thost bleh stock coolers for water, or at least a nice set of Noctua's


High Efficiency CPUs FTW
















I just ordered the cheapest ASUS AM2 HSF I could, used the adaptor brackets provided, and let the awesome HAF do the rest!









50C is my highest load temp for folding & Mental Ray rendering







, and that was on a really hot day...


----------



## Rider85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*




Some power granted via AMD







Runs on nForce server chipsets, so it can run SLI, too







(comes with a hard two slot bridge







).


OMG! Awesome! What is it?! Specs please!


----------



## ablearcher

Not really impressive, lol...









4x Opteron 8374 HE, 4GB DDR2 (yeah....it was pretty good at the time...) nForce Pro Thunder (TYAN) Antec TPQ 850, and of course, the star of the show, the HAF932 (it was caseless before a [H] member showed me his quad opty build with the right stuff in a HAF932







).

A note on the Shanghai cores: it won't work with the hex cores (istanbul??), because the mobo lacks dual power planes for the CPU/IMC


----------



## Rider85

Well it most certainly looks sweet







I had never seen such.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


We miss you too!
Get us some pics of it.... you know you can't leave a HAF of any type alone.

And Happy New years buddy!

By the way, there might be an update to the build/new build coming soon.... needing some mroe cash first, but I won a buttload of parts recently, not the case I wanted, but, its nice and free. Will follow up when I have enough of it together to start assembling. Probably won't mod this too much, but it will be a fun build.


Thanks mate!

I think I'll definately have to take some nice shots of the new case though I'm pretty sure I won't be modding it much as it is for my sister but meh... Who doesn't enjoy the look of a freshly built system?

Kinda feels weird posting back here again too. Like I'm some forgotten legend or something...









Also love the case rider. Reminds me a bit of my old girl!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightymight;11882190*
> Regardless of what ever you post about your assumptions on my CPU's power draw is, my computer was still browning out.


Im just stating that I think its silly to have 2 smaller cheap PSUs instead of one good one. Thats just more mess in the case and another PSU cord hanging out the back. More power to you buddy, no pun intended.


----------



## Xraven771

Just a quick question ,
i have a EK 360Rad and 3 low speed fans and 3 high speed fans
for the rad

would the high speed fans be better as push or pull :/

edit: only reason i have the low speed fans is because its on 24/7 and turn the higher speed fans off when not gaming or benching :/


----------



## seesee

i don't think the 2nd fan helps with temperature but i Install it for the sake of completeness. =x


----------



## Wingzero

Be nice to put a red LED fan up top. To compliment the look of the front red 230mm fan.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I like the blue intake and red exhaust on my HAF-X. Cool going in and warm going out.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Can a black ice gtx xtreme 360mm with push/pull fit up top?


----------



## Jonesey I7

ANyone??? 360mm rad with push pull fit up top? Or better yet, anyone know how much clearance there is at the top?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11890393*
> ANyone??? 360mm rad with push pull fit up top? Or better yet, anyone know how much clearance there is at the top?


yes 360mm rad will fit in top with push/pull


----------



## FannBlade

As said it will bolt right in. I would recommend high speed fans with a fan controller that way you will have the extra cooling if needed.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


yes 360mm rad will fit in top with push/pull


Are there mounting holes for the three top fans underneath those big covers, or do they have to be drilled?


----------



## FannBlade

No drilling. Holes ready to go! Did you look at the XSPC line? here

Make sure you post some pics.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Are there mounting holes for the three top fans underneath those big covers, or do they have to be drilled?


holes are already drilled and tapped on the rads.and there are predrilled holes in the top of the HAF 932.your just gonna need to get are some of these:


----------



## Gerik

heres an update of mine


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entreri00;11874848*
> So I took the top off to install a second 200mm fan. Now it Won't-Sit-Down. I can't figure out if I broke it or what. I can see one of the front tabs is a little weaker through my efforts. The front right if your facing the front of the case isn't seating. The fan doesn't appear to be interfering and is a red led coolermaster appropriate for the case. I have applied plenty of force, too much at the end. So if anyone knows what dumb mistake I've made, let me know.


Hey! I'm new to this site and I got a HAF X back at the end of November. So far it only has a power source and the optional fan in it though. Rest is still coming XD.

Anyways. When I installed my optional top fan I used the CM 200mm Megaflow Red LED fan and the screws it comes with are not for the HAF X case. (they're too big and whatnot) I managed to get some screws that matched the other top fan's screws from my uncle. Fit perfectly in the holes on the fan + the top of case. When I went to close the top of the case it would not snap in at the front right if you are facing the case also. I read somewhere that you need to remove the USB 3.0 to get it to close properly. That is incorrect. But it does however make it easier. After a lot of looking and examining I found that it was difficult to close the case due to the USB 3.0 cables getting in the way, commonly between the fan and top of case or similar. I cut the ties that were on the cables originally and after about 20 min of playing with it I got it to close. A bit of a tight fit but it closed. I then took a better look and realized exactly the problem. I'll post a picture of the cables interfering with the case closing soon but I'm running out of time right now. Hope this helped somewhat. Maybe not everyone has this problem but I did. Cheers.


----------



## w00t

Can you add me to list please.










crap camera


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11890344*
> Can a black ice gtx xtreme 360mm with push/pull fit up top?


No problem for that (3x120mm push + 2x200mm pull)


----------



## CanadianReaper7

Sig for pics! I'm installing my second 480 waterblock today with an Ek sli bridge, and a 480 rad off the back of the case. Pics will be taken


----------



## Fluffy-Hamster

DO NOT LAUGH!!!!!!! I will remake it soon


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Haha I have the same power supply as you, Fluffy-Hamster =D


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Okay, so it looks like patience has run out with a few people, and Chipp cleared another member to ask me about transferring ownership; I'm not waiting around for ceadderman any longer. I know I may regret it, but delays keep stacking up and he may never show up to facilitate this himself.

So! Who's the most active owner/club member that would be willing to keep this updated? If you wish, you may also accommodate the HAF-912 and HAF-X (supposedly this still does, but the thread title bears no indication of that fact), and I will merge their respective ownership club threads with this one if so (I will contact the starters of those threads for merger approval).


----------



## ZombieEinstein

All set - can I be added?
I plan to slowly add-in some lighting. I also have decided that I'm going to single braid all my cables (though I may end up also shortening my ATX power cable and buying an extension, since that seems easier than rewiring the whole thing to make it longer - especially since my ATX cable is non-modular). Maybe some upgraded RAM - maybe. Definitely going to buy some better fans - as in "light up"

I think I'm going to hold off on a mainboard upgrade since it looks like we might be getting the 2nd gen iCores sooner rather than later. However, keep an eye out for a Zotac GTX480 taking the place of my PNY GTX260. A Friend just completely rebuilt his system (Dual i7 Xeon processors - aiming for 5ghz, 24Gb of triple channel DDR3 RAM, 3-way GTX580, 320Gb 6Gbt/ps SATA SSD, complete, dual-loop water cooling with TEC plates on everything - he's freaking insane), and I may be acquiring one of the 480s he had in his old system.

Anyway, time for Pics


----------



## Edsurf987

Nice


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Also, probably a stupid question - how do I post the pics as a larger pic, instead of the thumbnails that got put up instead? At first I thought it had something to do with resolution, but the pics I posted are at the max resolution OC.net will allow, so that can't be it...
Do I need to post through the photo website like photobucket or something?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;11907850*
> Also, probably a stupid question - how do I post the pics as a larger pic, instead of the thumbnails that got put up instead? At first I thought it had something to do with resolution, but the pics I posted are at the max resolution Overclock.net will allow, so that can't be it...
> Do I need to post through the photo website like photobucket or something?


Yes, you need to use a photo hosting site like flickr, photobucket, etc.


----------



## steamboat

i nominate fannblade


----------



## wermad

wow, ceadderman just fell off the map. good luck to the new curator of the HAF club


----------



## Mako0312

Got my case in today







Couple more parts and I'm ready to build her up.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;11908871*
> i nominate fannblade


Second.

Also, I support the merger of the entire HAF line into one thread, if the others threads are willing. Makes sense to me seeing how similar they are.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Oh noes! ceadder promised me he'd look after this thread when I handed it over and now its gone to the dogs...









May its new owner look after it the way it deserves!


----------



## WRXSTi0487

Been working on my HAF-X would love to get added to the list of owners


----------



## CrazyDiamond

damnn sexy blue


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WRXSTi0487*


Been working on my HAF-X would love to get added to the list of owners



































Very nice.


----------



## Gerik

looks like a Lego blocks


----------



## Edsurf987

Really nice







specially in the dark


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


i nominate fannblade



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34*


Second.

Also, I support the merger of the entire HAF line into one thread, if the others threads are willing. Makes sense to me seeing how similar they are.


WOW! That was unexpected. Thanks for the nominations.


----------



## YangerD

I just wanted to ask how many of you have had shorting problems with your front panel? I certainly do with my USB and audio... in fact bad enough that I have them unplugged. It seems that is actually quite a common issue and was looking for numbers within this club.


----------



## FannBlade

I'm not sure I wouldn't call it common but does happen. If you contact CM they will send you a new unit. Has something to do with an actual short on the board.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


I'm not sure I wouldn't call it common but does happen. If you contact CM they will send you a new unit. Has something to do with an actual short on the board.


The front I/O panel right?


----------



## FannBlade

Yes. They will send a new IO panel


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ownership now transferred to FannBlade. Good luck updating that list...


----------



## FannBlade

Thank You!

It's only a 993 pages!

I will start updating right away. Please be patient this will take awhile.

If anyone has some ideas for improvements or has a "how to" they would like linked shoot me a PM.

Thanks. I hope to spark some new interest and discussions.


----------



## FannBlade

I hope this doesn't ruffle any feathers. But,

The whole HAF line will be allowed here:
HAF 932
HAF X
HAF 922
HAF 912

I see no reason to exclude the 912 due to the very similar looks. I'm sure some members need a smaller case due to space restraints or just like the looks of a smaller case.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

All right. I'll contact the 912 and X club starters for merger approval.

Edit; nvm about the X club. I'll merge that now and post a reason for it after doing it.

Edit 2; HAF-X merge complete. The club owner there was banned so it wouldn't make much sense to try to contact him.


----------



## maxextz

nice one as i will be joining with my haf-x before the end of jan.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;11815211*


what is fan's color? is it silver/chrome?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuzzbutt;11810462*


I am envy! I love green and black case like Original xbox..


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11914077*
> All right. I'll contact the 912 and X club starters for merger approval.
> 
> Edit; nvm about the X club. I'll merge that now and post a reason for it after doing it.
> 
> Edit 2; HAF-X merge complete. The club owner there was banned so it wouldn't make much sense to try to contact him.


Nice! <3 the Chimp and Fannblade.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WRXSTi0487;11911159*


great paint job! and it looks truly beautiful!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11914077*
> All right. I'll contact the 912 and X club starters for merger approval.
> 
> Edit; nvm about the X club. I'll merge that now and post a reason for it after doing it.
> 
> Edit 2; HAF-X merge complete. The club owner there was banned so it wouldn't make much sense to try to contact him.


Awesome.
Now only 1015 pages


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11914526*
> Awesome.
> Now only 1015 pages


Don't forget to change the title; you can do that by going back to the Computer Cases sub-forum, double-click next to the title, and it will let you edit it. If somehow you can't do that, then I will.


----------



## FannBlade

Nope won't let me.

*The Cooler Master HAF 932/922/912/X Club*


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Okay. If you want I can add the [Official] tag to it, as well.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I was never added







I see FannBlade is the new owner, so add me up!

HAF 932 stock for now, looking for cheap blue Megaflow fans.


----------



## Gerik

add me up too i was never added before and i asked twice to be added


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11914987*
> Okay. If you want I can add the [Official] tag to it, as well.


Perfect

Thank You


----------



## RonB94GT

Congrats FannBlade this thread is in a lot better hands now. Guys just cut him a little slack I don't think anything has been updated in 3 or 4 months.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Hi FannBlade, please add me too while you're at it (HAF X). Thanks!


----------



## FannBlade

Thanks Guys
Yea please bare with me this will take sooome time.

I will go full bore once the case giveaway contest is over.

Keep your eyes peeled I will plan some contests here also.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Title edited now.


----------



## jesusboots

[/URL]

im not sure if that worked or not, but i will be updating more and more as time goes on, this picture is not fully current. i have currently on this ultrakaze's on the 212+ as place holders untill my local micro center gets the 1900rpm slipstream's in.

also, this is the 912 i took apart and scuffed/primed/and painted flat white. if anyone is interested i will show some in progress pictures that i took while in the process.


----------



## kzone75

Congrats FannBlade! Add me up if you want, but only if you really want.







Have a feeling this will be a good one. Have not been very active on these forums, but I think that will change. Now I totally need some sleep. Behave!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567250


----------



## FannBlade

Welcome to OCN.
Please be sure to add your system specs by clicking usercp/edit system.

Yes we are always up for some pics.


----------



## jesusboots

alrite, turns out i do not have quiet as many pictures of the during process as i thought.
this is how the computer started, was trying to do sort of a sleeper build, with a light overclock, i believe i had it running at 3.2ghz with video card running stock speeds



and here is a picture of the 912 before i painted it. sitting next to my other setup.


now here is the part where i started assembling it



this is after i had it fully assembled, yet was not quiet sure where to put all the extra cables



and well, in my previous post, you can see what it looks like. again, tonight i will be posting a completely current picture or it. also, as a side note, the colors are not as off in person as you see in the pictures. idk why when it takes a picture it shows the front bezel as a little off.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots;11916571*
> alrite, turns out i do not have quiet as many pictures of the during process as i thought.
> this is how the computer started, was trying to do sort of a sleeper build, with a light overclock, i believe i had it running at 3.2ghz with video card running stock speeds
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/246101
> and here is a picture of the 912 before i painted it. sitting next to my other setup.
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/26087
> now here is the part where i started assembling it
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2780
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/222263
> this is after i had it fully assembled, yet was not quiet sure where to put all the extra cables
> 
> 
> and well, in my previous post, you can see what it looks like. again, tonight i will be posting a completely current picture or it. also, as a side not, the colors are not as off in person as you see in the pictures. idk what when it takes a picture it shows the front bezel as a little off.


Sweet paint job man, but why not have your rig on a stand or slab of wood? It must accumulate dust real fast


----------



## jesusboots

yea, it does. idk, i was not sure if it would over heat or not, these are only my third and fourth builds. so i would say i am still a noob to these things. i just open it up every week or so and dust the hell out of it


----------



## FannBlade

Looks nice all painted up.
Nice system specs too! Now get that 580 folding.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots;11916655*
> yea, it does. idk, i was not sure if it would over heat or not, these are only my third and fourth builds. so i would say i am still a noob to these things. i just open it up every week or so and dust the hell out of it


Haha just get a piece of wood or something you can use to elevate your tower a few centimeters above the floor, it'll help a lot. I used to have my sig rig on carpet and it was so annoying having to clean it every week!


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;11916706*
> Haha just get a piece of wood or something you can use to elevate your tower a few centimeters above the floor, it'll help a lot. I used to have my sig rig on carpet and it was so annoying having to clean it every week!


ohh sorry, i misread those post, i keep it up on two books. i thought i was being advised to not keep it propped up. my 690 build i have bottle caps tapped to the feed with black duct tape to keep it elavated









also, i know nothing about folding. ill look into the threads later tonight when i have a couple hours free time to get an idea on it. maybe start with it


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots;11916726*
> ohh sorry, i misread those post, i keep it up on two books. i thought i was being advised to not keep it propped up. my 690 build i have bottle caps tapped to the feed with black duct tape to keep it elavated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i know nothing about folding. ill look into the threads later tonight when i have a couple hours free time to get an idea on it. maybe start with it


Oh that was my fault, I realized I forgot a "not" in my post, sorry about that









You got a pretty cost effective solution going though, never thought of using bottle bottle caps!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots;11916655*
> yea, it does. idk, i was not sure if it would over heat or not, these are only my third and fourth builds. so i would say i am still a noob to these things. i just open it up every week or so and dust the hell out of it


omg rep this man for having a white haf it sounds terrible but looks fantastic
well done.


----------



## Kvjavs

I don't even have a HAF912 anymore however I want to thank the mods and FannBlade for making the group open to HAF912 owners.

The HAF912 should not be shunned because it's the cheapest of the HAF series. It offers incredible features for the price and it shouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Hey. I bought a 120mm fan to put into the GPU air duct on the HAF X and after reading online it appears I should have went with a 150+ CFM fan??? This one pushes about 75.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;11882588*
> High Efficiency CPUs FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the cheapest ASUS AM2 HSF I could, used the adaptor brackets provided, and let the awesome HAF do the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50C is my highest load temp for folding & Mental Ray rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and that was on a really hot day...


I got a pair of 2224SE's, not the most heat effecient, but in August, in a 95F room, or more, I pull 56c under load of about 16 hours of LinX max load with ym old Noctuas, and the NH12's are made for AMD Opterons. I went to Apogee GTZ's, and with LinX I got it to touch 44c. Normally, with CPU maxxed, I am around 38c.

Making the suggestion as there is some nice cooling available for the Opterons, and with the Noctua high static pressure fans (especially in push/pull) you get cool and quiet computing.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;11914459*
> what is fan's color? is it silver/chrome?


They are red Enermax Apollishes, and they are red chrome


----------



## FannBlade

Update:
As you can see we have picked up the HAFX thread and have had the title updated to reflect the 912 addition.

I have updated the OP and added a new sig line.

Thought we might need a little face lift. Thoughts or comment please let me know.

Also looking for some contest ideas.


----------



## crunchie

I've been missed too. Haf-X

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-post11641407.html#post11641407


----------



## Dilyn

Oh man sign me up









Crap pictures. Need to get some flash on this web cam of mine




































HAF X all the way man!









Needed a bigger case than my old Rosewill because I plan on getting wet by mid 2011. Thinking the XSPC RS360 for a simple CPU loop to start.


----------



## RonB94GT

Could do a rig of the month contest for a wile. Their have been some nice new builds lately.


----------



## BarryBadrinath

Congrats on taking over Fannblade. Could you add me to HAF-X list at your earliest convenience? Here is my original post from Oct.

http://www.overclock.net/11053939-post9280.html

Thank you


----------



## jesusboots

alrite, here are pictures i just took tonight, a few different angles. with the ultrakaze's




i need to do something about that cold cathode box and wires. been too lazy atm


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11920315*
> Could do a rig of the month contest for a wile. Their have been some nice new builds lately.


Hmmm I'll have to see what RepoMan thinks of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBadrinath;11920429*
> Congrats on taking over Fannblade. Could you add me to HAF-X list at your earliest convenience? Here is my original post from Oct.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/11053939-post9280.html
> 
> Thank you


Thanks
added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;11918945*
> I've been missed too. Haf-X
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-post11641407.html#post11641407


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11918979*
> Oh man sign me up


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots;11920546*
> alrite, here are pictures i just took tonight, a few different angles. with the ultrakaze's


added

Please add new sig line from the OP

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## phantomphenom

Auryte, please add me to the 932 owners list


----------



## wermad

congrats FannBlade


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;11921378*
> Auryte, please add me to the 932 owners list


Welcome to OCN
be sure to post a pic
added

Please add new sig line from the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11921406*
> congrats FannBlade


Thanks
I'm up to page 785 getting everyone added.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11921546*
> Welcome to OCN
> be sure to post a pic
> added
> 
> Please add new sig line from the OP
> 
> Thanks
> I'm up to page 785 getting everyone added.


Lol..i would take a picture for you, but the thing is a dusty mess, i'll have to clean it out (for the 7th time). That and 3 of my front usb plugs are dead. I would be embarrassed to show you guys that. However my 922 is coming in the mail and i will transfer everything into that case as i will be giving it to my brother when i start my NZXT Phantom build. I will post picks of that with blue led's.
Has anyone ever had issues with their front usb's being broken?


----------



## FannBlade

There have been some problems with the IO panel shorting out. Try contacting CM and see if they will send a new one, they usually will at no charge.

I bet shipping is cheap where you are.


----------



## catcherintherye

Please add me to the Haf X list, I'm on page 1003, post 10026. I'll add more pics in later after I put in more led stuff.


----------



## phantomphenom

Nah, my case is over a year old. Besides it was my 1st build and i didn't take good care of it. Unbeknown to me were the many custom parts such as dust filters were beyond my comprehension, lol but i know better and have come so far after building 3 computers. The 932 wont fit on my families pc desk so im shift things over to the 922. Then ill make a new one for me









As far as shipping to Hawaii is concerned.....


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Please add me to the Haf X list, I'm on page 1003, post 10026. I'll add more pics in later after I put in more led stuff.


Added


----------



## Nhb93

FannBlade, I wish you the best of luck with the club.

Have fun adding the backlog of people.


----------



## XtachiX

i put a pic before of my new haf x but that was crappy
so here's a better one XD


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


FannBlade, I wish you the best of luck with the club.

Have fun adding the backlog of people.

















Thanks
tell me about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


i put a pic before of my new haf x but that was crappy
so here's a better one XD


added
Nice looking build. I can only imagine how loud those Fermi's are.


----------



## XtachiX

oh they're loud, but i dont care XD
i have an LG home theater system hooked up to my pc, so i cant hear it LOL
i set it so that when temps reach 75-80 fan runs at 100%
it gets stuck between 65-72 so fan speed is at 90% for the most part when i'm gaming


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Somewhere in the confusion of updates I was missed also, could you please add me to the HAF-X list?

My original post


----------



## ammarmalik

my name still isnt in the list







uploaded a new set of pics a couple of pages back


----------



## FannBlade

I'm still updating. I'm about 300 pages back.
If you can post a link to your original post like Skyline did that will help a ton.

Thanks


----------



## ZombieEinstein

I think I got missed - can I be added to the list of HAF X owners?
My post with Pics is here:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-1012.html
Near the bottom


----------



## Edsurf987

Hi FannBlade
Can I be added to the list of HAF X owners too ?
My posts here:
http://www.overclock.net/11763657-post9985.html
http://www.overclock.net/11837757-post10039.html

and some more pics :


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11923738*
> Somewhere in the confusion of updates I was missed also, could you please add me to the HAF-X list?
> 
> My original post


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ammarmalik;11924074*
> my name still isnt in the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploaded a new set of pics a couple of pages back


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;11924500*
> I think I got missed - can I be added to the list of HAF X owners?
> My post with Pics is here:
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-1012.html
> Near the bottom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;11924655*
> Hi FannBlade
> Can I be added to the list of HAF X owners too ?
> My posts here:
> http://www.overclock.net/11763657-post9985.html
> http://www.overclock.net/11837757-post10039.html


All added


----------



## Jmartinez06

What about me?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FannBlade

Link me your original post and I'll get you added.

Also I would like to post some member cases on the OP. One each X/932/922/912.
So if anyone has or knows of some amazing builds please post a link.
I will try and change these out every month or so.

Thanks


----------



## kzone75

First post: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-1005.html 3rd from top.







Think I have another one too but can't find it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11925286*
> Link me your original post and I'll get you added.
> 
> Also I would like to post some member cases on the OP. One each X/932/922/912.
> So if anyone has or knows of some amazing builds please post a link.
> I will try and change these out every month or so.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-906.html#post10841351

I vote for Despised Icon's 932 to be in the first post. His Poseidon Blue 932 is my absolute favorite HAF that I have ever seen. He apparently took down the photos from his thread but if you PM him maybe he'll submit them. Edit: He hasn't been on OCN in months









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/709859-poseidon-blue-black-haf932.html

So I guess for the X I vote for WRXSTi0487:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-logs/903491-new-build-custom-blue-haf-x.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;11925402*
> *Think I have another one too but can't find it.*


added
welcome to my world


----------



## ammarmalik

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-1004.html#post11842061

thats mine ^^


----------



## zoneuk

ive just got my new HAF-X case today, just looking to get best results for water cooling


----------



## coffee87

New member here. I'd like to join. Here's my beast - a HAF 922.


----------



## FannBlade

Got you added


----------



## ammarmalik

fannblade sorry i didnt mention it, thought it would be obvious but I have a HAF932 NOT a HAF X


----------



## PeaceMaker

Crap. I'm not on the list... guess I have to post a pic or something? anyway, I have one.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11926068*
> Got you added


You may have missed my last post as I see that I'm under the photo pending section, I submitted a photo before you took over the thread.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-906.html#post10841351


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ammarmalik;11926150*
> fannblade sorry i didnt mention it, thought it would be obvious but I have a HAF932 NOT a HAF X










whew color me stupid!

I'll get it changed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11926159*
> You may have missed my last post as I see that I'm under the photo pending section, I submitted a photo before you took over the thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-906.html#post10841351


The 932 section will be tough to get organized.

I'll get you fixed up here shortly.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Fanblade, maybe there is a way we can create a dynamic list where we can edit it? Idk how well google spreadsheet works... i know i can't edit those from work tho


----------



## arthurr

912 owner myself, I see it gets quite a lot of hate for its design but I really do like it







Seems to run only slightly hotter than my friend's 932.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;11927157*
> Fanblade, maybe there is a way we can create a dynamic list where we can edit it? Idk how well google spreadsheet works... i know i can't edit those from work tho


I would suggest not making a spreadsheet that is editable to the public, as there have been incidents where people have edited the spreadsheet and replaced everything with very vulgar phrases









However, a Google Docs Spreadsheet works VERY well. I use one for the 1GHz OC Club and the Red Tide.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

HAF912 club now merged. The posts from that club are months old, though, so finding members from that club to add here may take more time.


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11925286*
> Link me your original post and I'll get you added.
> 
> Also I would like to post some member cases on the OP. One each X/932/922/912.
> So if anyone has or knows of some amazing builds please post a link.
> I will try and change these out every month or so.
> 
> Thanks


For 922 I recommend HAFenvy


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;11927157*
> Fanblade, maybe there is a way we can create a dynamic list where we can edit it? Idk how well google spreadsheet works... i know i can't edit those from work tho


I thought of that and may look into it but that's alot of data to move.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arthurr;11927332*
> 912 owner myself, I see it gets quite a lot of hate for its design but I really do like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to run only slightly hotter than my friend's 932.


I think the 912 is pretty sharp case. I may do one for the next "giveaway"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11927371*
> HAF912 club now merged. The posts from that club are months old, though, so finding members from that club to add here may take more time.


Thanks. Is that thread still open?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11928886*
> Thanks. Is that thread still open?


It's merged with this one, you just have to find the posts.


----------



## FannBlade

Ok thanks, more work thanks. Maybe we could merge the WC club here .....


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

There really weren't that many posts in it (8).


----------



## lawrencendlw

Aww thanks FannBlade... I just have to point out that "I'm number 1, I'm number 1" lol ok now that I got that out of my system lol.
Let me know if you need some help with organizing all of the adds to membership FannBlade. I got hours of free time that I could allot for that. You have my info man so just let me know.


----------



## Sypieni

Here is my blue rig with some cable management. Looking forward to receiving my windowed panel. Let me know what you think


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11929576*
> Aww thanks FannBlade... I just have to point out that "I'm number 1, I'm number 1" lol ok now that I got that out of my system lol.
> Let me know if you need some help with organizing all of the adds to membership FannBlade. I got hours of free time that I could allot for that. You have my info man so just let me know.


You can post a link to your original post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;11929702*
> Here is my blue rig with some cable management. Looking forward to receiving my windowed panel. Let me know what you think


I like it Blue Ray and all.


----------



## Draygonn

Here is a HAF 912 budget build for my nephew based around an e8400 I had laying around. I got the E8400, xfire 5770's, Asrock P45X3 Deluxe, G Skill Rip Jaws memory, Samsung 1TB F3, Sony DVD drive, Antec NEO ECO 520, and the 912 for $750. I think the 912 is the perfect low cost mid-tower. Fits any video card combos, plenty of airflow, and great cable management. All for Sixty Bucks!


----------



## SHaLaSHaSKa86

Hi, guys. Mind if I join the club?

Grabbed a HAF X two days ago, but my work kept me away from it.
Gonna finish assembling my rig into it today.

Here's my pic:










Don't have any idea at the moment what kind of modification gonna be applied to this big boy.

BTW any of you tried Cooler Master Excalibur yet.
I want to place it into my cooler, Noctua NH-D14.
Is it a great fan? Looks awesome based on Cooler Master's website.

Thanks and greetings from Indonesia.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHaLaSHaSKa86;11930250*
> Hi, guys. Mind if I join the club?
> 
> Grabbed a HAF X two days ago, but my work kept me away from it.
> Gonna finish assembling my rig into it today.
> 
> Here's my pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any idea at the moment what kind of modification gonna be applied to this big boy.
> 
> BTW any of you tried Cooler Master Excalibur yet.
> I want to place it into my cooler, Noctua NH-D14.
> Is it a great fan? Looks awesome based on Cooler Master's website.
> 
> Thanks and greetings from Indonesia.


wazzaaaaaap!
and greetings to you too from oc.net XD


----------



## SHaLaSHaSKa86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;11930352*
> wazzaaaaaap!
> and greetings to you too from Overclock.net XD


A fellow HAF X's master.








Where's your pic, dude? Which page?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHaLaSHaSKa86;11930478*
> A fellow HAF X's master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your pic, dude? Which page?


Welcome to OCN.







In the first post there is a list of owners and links to their rig pics. Plenty of HAF X brothers for you.
XtachiX's rig http://www.overclock.net/11923191-post10189.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;11929702*
> Here is my blue rig with some cable management. Looking forward to receiving my windowed panel. Let me know what you think


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHaLaSHaSKa86;11930250*
> Hi, guys. Mind if I join the club?
> 
> Grabbed a HAF X two days ago, but my work kept me away from it.
> Gonna finish assembling my rig into it today.


added
Welcome to OCN and the club

Please add sig line from the OP (original post)


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHaLaSHaSKa86;11930478*
> A fellow HAF X's master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your pic, dude? Which page?


ah yes yes as mentioned above
my rig is at HERE


----------



## SHaLaSHaSKa86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;11930352*
> wazzaaaaaap!
> and greetings to you too from Overclock.net XD


Took a peek on your HAF X. Nice setup.








BTW Why don't you use the VGA airduct? Incompatible or personal preference?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;11930647*
> Welcome to OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the first post there is a list of owners and links to their rig pics. Plenty of HAF X brothers for you.
> XtachiX's rig http://www.overclock.net/11923191-post10189.html


Thanks for the link, mate.
The number of HAF owners in the first post is overwhelming! Hahaha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11930663*
> added
> 
> added
> Welcome to OCN and the club
> 
> Please add sig line from the OP (original post)


Thanks and done with the sig line.

BTW I notice that in the first post I'm categorized as _*Member pending picture confirmation*_. Will it change in due time or do I have to do something?


----------



## FannBlade

fixed


----------



## SHaLaSHaSKa86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11930954*
> fixed


Ummm... Is it my eyes or I'm in HAF 932 owner?


----------



## XtachiX

hahahahaha XD
FannBlade
you need to take a break and rest dude
i'd say ask for anyone who wants to be in the club and does not see their names on the list to just make a post linking back
if they dont want to why bother with 300+ pages, that's a lot of work
so make a rule, you're the owner lol


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHaLaSHaSKa86;11931026*
> Ummm... Is it my eyes or I'm in HAF 932 owner?


My eyes...







Fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;11931119*
> hahahahaha XD
> FannBlade
> you need to take a break and rest dude
> i'd say ask for anyone who wants to be in the club and does not see their names on the list to just make a post linking back
> if they dont want to why bother with 300+ pages, that's a lot of work
> so make a rule, you're the owner lol


Good idea. Mind does drift a little after awhile.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;11930183*
> Here is a HAF 912 budget build for my nephew based around an e8400 I had laying around. I got the E8400, xfire 5770's, Asrock P45X3 Deluxe, G Skill Rip Jaws memory, Samsung 1TB F3, Sony DVD drive, Antec NEO ECO 520, and the 912 for $750. I think the 912 is the perfect low cost mid-tower. Fits any video card combos, plenty of airflow, and great cable management. All for Sixty Bucks!


Thanks for posting this as I have this case but as of yet have to put a system in it. I'll be adding 2 200mm fans to this build which I already purchased and whenever I make up my mind which of my 3 computers will move to this case - lol!

Now to decide which other 2 cases to purchase.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WRXSTi0487;11911159*
> Been working on my HAF-X would love to get added to the list of owners


i really like what you're doing there


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11913123*
> WOW! That was unexpected. Thanks for the nominations.


you def deserve it. there aren't many ppl as active as you in this thread and there DEFINITELY aren't many ppl w/ a haf as modded as yours


----------



## Draygonn

Thanks Fannblade for taking over the club, and merging the HAF X's and 912's. And thanks to Chunky Chimp for fast-tracking the merger.


----------



## steamboat

an updated shot of the rig w/ my new 6950 and antec TP 750.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;11932263*
> you def deserve it. there aren't many ppl as active as you in this thread and there DEFINITELY aren't many ppl w/ a haf as modded as yours


Thanks also got you added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;11932365*
> Thanks Fannblade for taking over the club, and merging the HAF X's and 912's. And thanks to Chunky Chimp for fast-tracking the merger.


Your welcome. I feel the 912 is a VERY deserving case to be added,after all it is an HAF.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;11932425*
> an updated shot of the rig w/ my new 6950 and antec TP 750.


How is that 6950 doing for you? They are nice looking cards.


----------



## kpo6969

Please add me for HAF 912. Don't have a working camera at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## FannBlade

Done


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks


----------



## catcherintherye

Updated my rig post with new pics


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;11933761*
> Updated my rig post with new pics


looks great


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

haf-912


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11932482*
> Thanks also got you added
> 
> how is that 6950 doing for you? They are nice looking cards.


yay! it's finally official lol

pretty well atm. currently unlocked to a 6970 @ 925/1450. the voltage control is very finicky atm, i'm prolly going to leave it stock until the update comes out. smartdoctor sucks.


----------



## icor1031




----------



## icor1031

Few more


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11914039*
> I hope this doesn't ruffle any feathers. But,
> 
> The whole HAF line will be allowed here:
> HAF 932
> HAF X
> HAF 922
> HAF 912
> 
> I see no reason to exclude the 912 due to the very similar looks. I'm sure some members need a smaller case due to space restraints or just like the looks of a smaller case.


Very Glad that the HAF 912 has been added. I just purchased one for my Sandy Bridge Build. Space constraints were my main reason to purchase this case. It is much nicer then the Rosewill Challenger that I was using on my last build that too was purchased due to size.

You can add me to the 912 owners and I will add pics shotly.


----------



## RonB94GT

Has anyone put this kit in a 922? Looks like it probably will hit the ram when you add fans.http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11743/ex-wat-159/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11935474*
> Very Glad that the HAF 912 has been added. I just purchased one for my Sandy Bridge Build. Space constraints were my main reason to purchase this case. It is much nicer then the Rosewill Challenger that I was using on my last build that too was purchased due to size.
> 
> You can add me to the 912 owners and I will add pics shotly.


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11935800*
> Has anyone put this kit in a 922? Looks like it probably will hit the ram when you add fans.http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11743/ex-wat-159/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html


Wish I could help,sure looks like it's going to be very close.
I just ordered a 912 from newegg and I have a 240 rad here. So when it gets here I will see if it fits. Just had to see one of these in person.
Thats heck of a buy for $60.00 shipped!


----------



## Tovich

Guys here are some pictures of my rig, I'm open to hear recomendations.

Thanks.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tovich;11940492*
> Guys here are some pictures of my rig, I'm open to hear recomendations.
> 
> Thanks.


Nice job on the cable management!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tovich;11940492*
> Guys here are some pictures of my rig, I'm open to hear recomendations.
> 
> Thanks.


Nice specs. Looks really nice especially those 580's!


----------



## Touge180SX

Hey everyone, haven't been in this thread for a long time! In case you don't remember me, I was the second person to run this thread and turned it over when I went from the HAF to my Danger Den Water Box. Well, I sold the Danger Den Water Box and I am going to go back to my HAF with some mods. I'll post up a build thread when I am done!


----------



## FannBlade

Welcome back! Look forward to seeing your updates. Please link your build log here.

I love build logs.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11942583*
> Welcome back! Look forward to seeing your updates. Please link your build log here.
> 
> I love build logs.


Thanks! I will definitely post my build log but in all honesty, it's not really going to be a log. I plan on completing the build them posting everything at once as i hate waiting!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX;11942409*
> Hey everyone, haven't been in this thread for a long time! In case you don't remember me, I was the second person to run this thread and turned it over when I went from the HAF to my Danger Den Water Box. Well, I sold the Danger Den Water Box and I am going to go back to my HAF with some mods. I'll post up a build thread when I am done!


I remember you.







If that makes you feel better. That also means I've been in here for too damn long.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;11943083*
> I remember you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that makes you feel better. That also means I've been in here for too damn long.


Haha, thanks and yeah, that is true!


----------



## catcherintherye

Y did u sell it?


----------



## bru

i cant believe how long this thread is, ive been trying to read it through from the begining but im only on page 300 odd.
ive got my HAF 932 but its still in its box as i havnt got all the extra bits i need for my build yet.
my existing watercooled rig will be going in but with better rad fans and shrouds to help with temps, after a black paint job on the inside of course.

i cant wait.


----------



## AMOCO

yep,its long all right,be glad when u get it together,post pics.when your done.
BTW,welcome to the OCN forums and we hope you enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

So here are the pics of the finished product


----------



## AMOCO

nice job CookieSayWhat


----------



## catcherintherye

Wow merry christmas


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bru;11943440*
> i cant believe how long this thread is, ive been trying to read it through from the begining but im only on page 300 odd.
> 
> i cant wait.


it took me 2 weeks to finish this thread


----------



## TamaDrumz76

jmcmtank recommended I post my HAF X / i7 / XSPC water cooling rig log here.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/910545-i7-950-haf-x-rx360-rasa.html

Lots of pics, plus the complications of fitting the XSPC RX360 in the HAF X with 120x25mm fans!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;11947604*
> jmcmtank recommended I post my HAF X / i7 / XSPC water cooling rig log here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/910545-i7-950-haf-x-rx360-rasa.html
> 
> Lots of pics, plus the complications of fitting the XSPC RX360 in the HAF X with 120mm fans!


very clean build. looks great


----------



## steamboat

so there's a metallic orange and black schemed haf somewhere in this forum, anyone happen to know the page and/or owner before i go looking through 1k+ pages to find it?


----------



## FannBlade

Nice job. I will get you added shortly.
Go ahead and add the sig line from post#1

Thanks for sharing.

Welcome to OCN!
_______________________________________________________

*
Also I had post#2 reserved for contests / winners. So let's kick around some ideas on what everyone would like to see/do for a contest.

Most amazing build:
Most innovative mod:
Best wiring:
Best paint scheme:
Best lighting:
Best air cooled rig:
Best WC'ed rig:
Best member:
etc. etc. etc.*


----------



## massy086

Best paint scheme:
best wireing best water cooking me thinks


----------



## RonB94GT

Most innovative mod


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massy086;11948044*
> Best paint scheme:
> best wireing *best water cooking* me thinks


Coolest. Rig. Ever.


----------



## FannBlade

votes updated


----------



## steamboat

i still can't find my name on the OP


----------



## steamboat

most innovative mod


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;11948477*
> i still can't find my name on the OP


Not sure what happened. But I'm sure it wasn't my fault.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11948705*
> Not sure what happened. But I'm sure it wasn't my fault.


yay! oh and it even has a link to a pic of my rig







you're the best!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I vote for best member so that I have a snowballs chance in hell of winning.... wait a sec... ='(


----------



## Frankie007

Hey guys quick question. Has anyone removed there HDD tray and put the HDDs on the 5.25 bays. The reason I ask is because I want to put a small radiator where the HDD tray is.
Edit: On a 922


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tovich;11940492*
> Guys here are some pictures of my rig, I'm open to hear recomendations.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, really nice specs !


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie007;11949514*
> Hey guys quick question. Has anyone removed there HDD tray and put the HDDs on the 5.25 bays. The reason I ask is because I want to put a small radiator where the HDD tray is.
> Edit: On a 922


not sure about a 922, but i've seen it done plenty of times on 932s


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie007;11949514*
> Hey guys quick question. Has anyone removed there HDD tray and put the HDDs on the 5.25 bays. The reason I ask is because I want to put a small radiator where the HDD tray is.
> Edit: On a 922


Here is an easy way to gain some space and move HD's up

3 to 4


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## KrisBKreeme

Hey guys, what is the best type of paint to use to paint the inside of a case? What about the HDD bays? thanks!


----------



## Dilyn

Rustoleum or Krylon?
It's user preference.

Just be sure to use a primer first.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Or you could go with one of many automotive paints as they might last a little longer but it's again all about preference.


----------



## FannBlade

Someone say "paint"!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme;11954102*
> Hey guys, what is the best type of paint to use to paint the inside of a case? What about the HDD bays? thanks!


Here is a tutorial I'm working on. "How to Paint"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11954145*
> Rustoleum or Krylon?
> It's user preference.
> 
> Just be sure to use a primer first.


What he said

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11955356*
> Or you could go with one of many automotive paints as they might last a little longer but it's again all about preference.


It is alot better but expensive.


----------



## nickt1862

Being that we're in the subject of "paint" and how long it lasts - how long does a black interior last that was done at the factory verses a do it yourself job?

Lets say it's a Cooler Master black interior already done from the factory verses a case interior that wasn't black to begin with and was then painted black by a do it yourself method?

See, I never had a black case interior before and actually don't know about the durability of such.









Thanks


----------



## Nhb93

I'm coming up on a year and a half or so on my Krylon job, and it's still holding up fantastic. Very few spots are noticeable, and that's probably just my painting problems when it was originally done.


----------



## Frankie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11950431*
> Here is an easy way to gain some space and move HD's up
> 
> 3 to 4


Thanks I think that'll work +rep


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;11955688*
> Being that we're in the subject of "paint" and how long it lasts - how long does a black interior last that was done at the factory verses a do it yourself job?
> 
> Lets say it's a Cooler Master black interior already done from the factory verses a case interior that wasn't black to begin with and was then painted black by a do it yourself method?
> 
> See, I never had a black case interior before and actually don't know about the durability of such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


If prepped good it will last longer than you will be in that case.
Make sure it's clean and scuffed and use the non-sanding primer sealer as it will give you the best inter-coat adhesion.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11956203*
> If prepped good it will last longer than you will be in that case.
> Make sure it's clean and scuffed and use the non-sanding primer sealer as it will give you the best inter-coat adhesion.


Thanks

How well does a already black interior from the factory lets say Cooler Master hold up verses one painted yourself?

Thanks


----------



## FannBlade

It's going to be alot tougher because its a baked finish or may actually be powder coat.

But, it's a whole lot more fun to say "look what I did"


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Should I actually post my photos here in this thread as opposed to just that link I put? I see most people put their pics.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11956250*
> It's going to be alot tougher because its a baked finish or may actually be powder coat.
> 
> *But, it's a whole lot more fun to say "look what I did"*


LOL! Sounds like you're really having fun painting.









I kinda "figured" the black interior paint job from the factory was more durable but wasn't sure.

I always had cases with that metal/grey stock color interior.

Thanks so much and a rep for your responses and great painting mods.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;11956268*
> Should I actually post my photos here in this thread as opposed to just that link I put? I see most people put their pics.


yes you can post them here. did I miss you?

If so post the other link also.

Thanks and Welcome to OCN


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Got here some pictures I snapped off of my latest build. HDD/DVD, GPU and pump from old PC, everything else new.

Specs:
CPU: i7 950 (not overclocked yet)
Motherboard: Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 12gb (3x4gb) PC-12800
GPU: Powercolor HD5870 LCS (EK waterblock & backplate pre-installed)
PSU: Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W
HDD: 2x250GB Hitachi @ RAID-0, 1x750GB Samsung
DVD: NEC DVD Combo/Multi
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Cooling:
XSPC RX360 Radiator
3x Enermax Magma 120mm fans
Swiftech MCP350 Pump
XSPC 5.25" Bay reservoir/pump top (previously used their pump top alone which was great)
XSPC RASA CPU block
Arctic Cooling MX-2 TIM
PC ICE Coolant - Blood Red
Scythe Kaze Master Pro Fan controller/Temp monitor

Taken from build-log:








^Fast forward... All installed. Next few photos of finished product.



























^Red 200mm fan installed in side panel.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;11952282*


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;11956404*
> Got here some pictures I snapped off of my latest build. HDD/DVD, GPU and pump from old PC, everything else new.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: i7 950 (not overclocked yet)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 12gb (3x4gb) PC-12800
> GPU: Powercolor HD5870 LCS (EK waterblock & backplate pre-installed)
> PSU: Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W
> HDD: 2x250GB Hitachi @ RAID-0, 1x750GB Samsung
> DVD: NEC DVD Combo/Multi
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
> 
> Cooling:
> XSPC RX360 Radiator
> 3x Enermax Magma 120mm fans
> Swiftech MCP350 Pump
> XSPC 5.25" Bay reservoir/pump top (previously used their pump top alone which was great)
> XSPC RASA CPU block
> Arctic Cooling MX-2 TIM
> PC ICE Coolant - Blood Red
> Scythe Kaze Master Pro Fan controller/Temp monitor
> 
> I will make notes on certain things below individual pictures.


added
Maybe not that many pics. I also added your build log to the OP

Thanks


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11956564*
> added
> 
> added
> Maybe not that many pics. I also added your build log to the OP
> 
> Thanks


Heh, sorry! I thought it would be easier to copy and paste... I'll size it down in here.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well I mean FannBlade, I can always take pictures of the interior of my case and say... "Look at what I did"... And when people say "What" I'll say "I bought a case with an already black interior so I didn't have to paint it" lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11956250*
> It's going to be alot tougher because its a baked finish or may actually be powder coat.
> 
> But, it's a whole lot more fun to say "look what I did"


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11957266*
> Well I mean FannBlade, I can always take pictures of the interior of my case and say... "Look at what I did"... And when people say "What" I'll say "I bought a case with an already black interior so I didn't have to paint it" lol


hahahahaha ROF*****!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11957266*
> Well I mean FannBlade, I can always take pictures of the interior of my case and say... "Look at what I did"... And when people say "What" I'll say "I bought a case with an already black interior so I didn't have to paint it" lol


That's fricken genius.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11957266*
> Well I mean FannBlade, I can always take pictures of the interior of my case and say... "Look at what I did"... And when people say "What" I'll say "I bought a case with an already black interior so I didn't have to paint it" lol


Ha Ha















I think you have to much time on your hands.

Answer your door!







I'm here to collect your OCN posting license.

Now get back to work on the OP!


----------



## Vuashke

hey guys, sorry to bother but a have a question about the haf series of cases...

with the side fan ons, will the 932/922/912 be able to support a large cpu cooler, such as the 212+ (around 160mm.) are the fans situated lower than the cpu cooler (so that the extension of a long cpu cooler will not interact with the side fans) or is there enough room anyway if they are of the same height on the case?


----------



## XtachiX

the 932 and the haf x for sure will be able to handle such cooler, other than that looking at my haf 922 it doesnt seem like it would be able to handle such cooler due to the an being so close to the cpu
haf x fan is located from pcie expansion slot 1, so i dont think it would be a problem


----------



## Vuashke

thank you very much ^_^


----------



## XtachiX

you could always inspect a case before you buy it if you're not so sure
good luck


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;11958943*
> hey guys, sorry to bother but a have a question about the haf series of cases...
> 
> with the side fan ons, will the 932/922/912 be able to support a large cpu cooler, such as the 212+ (around 160mm.) are the fans situated lower than the cpu cooler (so that the extension of a long cpu cooler will not interact with the side fans) or is there enough room anyway if they are of the same height on the case?


I have a 212+ in my 922 and there's still around 3-4mm clearance between the side fan and the top of the cooler's heatpipes


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous;11959232*
> I have a 212+ in my 922 and there's still around 3-4mm clearance between the side fan and the top of the cooler's heatpipes


geez, that seems a bit tight :C the haf 932 is skinnier, right? is the side fan for the haf 932 lower than the projection of the cm 212+?

thanks


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous;11959232*
> I have a 212+ in my 922 and there's still around 3-4mm clearance between the side fan and the top of the cooler's heatpipes


What he said.


----------



## Kasaris

Add me to the club please. I Will get some better pics when I get the chance.


----------



## FannBlade

added

Been updating OP most of the day but servers are very slow today.

I'm up to page 852

Hope to done Tuesday.

So hang tight.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Please add me, I posted awhile back before HAF X club merged. Never got around to posting pics but here is...

Also I have the pic of the issue with closing at front right when using optional fan. (the root of the problem is the usb3.0 routing) because someone had asked about it once before and I had a similar issue. Promised I would post it lol

LOL @ Little Dell
















*As you can see... the usb3.0 cords are somewhat pinched against fan and top of case. = tight fit for some peoplez. Took me 20 minutes to get it to close =/*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;11965848*
> *As you can see... the usb3.0 cords are somewhat pinched against fan and top of case. = tight fit for some peoplez. Took me 20 minutes to get it to close =/*


Yes, it was damn difficult getting that closed. I had to undo the factory zip ties around the cables and rearrange them, it allowed you to give more slack to direct them out of the way.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;11965873*
> Yes, it was damn difficult getting that closed. I had to undo the factory zip ties around the cables and rearrange the cables, it allowed you to give more slack to the cables to direct them out of the way.


EXACTLY!!! lol I had to undo both of the factory zip ties as well, and it was still difficult. Then I am still left with what is shown in picture. Before I finish build I'm gonna go back and try to fix it up a little better. (when I have more patience)


----------



## jjustinia11

I asked this question on the coolermaster board and got nothing, and was told about this thread.

I would like to build a sandy bridge system with the HAF X case, but I dont want to route the front usb 3.0 cable to the back, I would like to plug them into the internal Mobo headers on a P67.

Is there any way to plug the front panel USB 3.0 CABLES into the USB 3.0 headers on an ASUS P67 Pro mobo (FOR EXAMPLE)? Are there adapters to plug into the mobo header, either offer by coolermaster, asus or some other third party? If so I would like to purchase this case, but would like a straight answer.

Does anyone know if there will there be an update that will use the internal USB 3.0 interface, front panel usb3.0 cables that plug into mobos internal headers? maybe a new case, etc

Any insights would be appreciated!


----------



## FannBlade

Ok Team I got to page 945 should have it all in tomorrow. Then we can work on the ones that I messed up.
I would also like to get a contest going by Feb. 1st. So hit me with some ideas.
I have some listed on post #2


----------



## aesthetics1

Add me to the list!... Just got everything in it! Was a pleasure to build with.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes you can purchase cables separately but if I recall correctly the cables that come with the HAF X are the blue cables to route to the back of the motherboard and a set of USB 2.0 cables to route to a motherboard header. As you can ready in This link. "Cooler Master will offer Motherboard headers as a free exchange" so all you have to do is contact Cooler Master and they will send you one out. They are usually very good about this. You can contact them on their website at http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/contact.php or call them at 1-888-624-5099 (the Website and phone number are for the US based Cooler Master but If you need other info of theirs I can happily track it down for you or anyone else needing it. In fact I am going to talk to FannBlade about putting it in the OP as it is useful information to have just in case (FannBlade, put the info for Cooler Master in the OP... There, I asked you lol and of course I will PM you with a flood of numbers and websites for Cooler Master all over the world. Information Flood Eminent )

I hope that this answered your question to your satisfaction but if you still have any questions please feel free to ask them here or contact me and I will be happy to answer them (Though asking them here is the better option as it allows others later to read it and maybe answer the same question for them if they need it)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjustinia11;11966591*
> I asked this question on the cooler master board and got nothing, and was told about this thread.
> 
> I would like to build a sandy bridge system with the HAF X case, but I dont want to route the front usb 3.0 cable to the back, I would like to plug them into the internal Mobo headers on a P67.
> 
> Is there any way to plug the front panel USB 3.0 CABLES into the USB 3.0 headers on an ASUS P67 Pro mobo (FOR EXAMPLE)? Are there adapters to plug into the mobo header, either offer by coolermaster, asus or some other third party? If so I would like to purchase this case, but would like a straight answer.
> 
> Does anyone know if there will there be an update that will use the internal USB 3.0 interface, front panel usb3.0 cables that plug into mobos internal headers? maybe a new case, etc
> 
> Any insights would be appreciated!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;11965848*
> Please add me, I posted awhile back before HAF X club merged. Never got around to posting pics but here is...
> 
> Also I have the pic of the issue with closing at front right when using optional fan. (the root of the problem is the usb3.0 routing) because someone had asked about it once before and I had a similar issue. Promised I would post it lol
> 
> LOL @ Little Dell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B]As you can see... the usb3.0 cords are somewhat pinched against fan and top of case. = tight fit for some peoplez. Took me 20 minutes to get it to close =/[/B]
> [IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> omg i have the exact same dell dimension O.o
> pentium D
> ati radeon x1300 pro or something like that
> 2gb ram @ extremely slow mhz rate that i cant even remember it
> 250 watt psu
> only good thing about it is the cpu cooler


----------



## lawrencendlw

I still vote for most helpful Club member... That would get interesting as it is a very subjective meaning and all based on opinion though that is also one reason that it will be tough to judge for whomever has that honor...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I still vote for most helpful Club member... That would get interesting as it is a very subjective meaning and all based on opinion though that is also one reason that it will be tough to judge for whomever has that honor...


That sounds good. Lets get some nominations up. I will work on setting up the 2nd OP.

OK! Updates all done! Except the ones I did wrong or missed.









If I missed you please post a link to your original post and I will get you added or if you posted an update.

Also if you see any errors or double posts please let me know.

It all looks the same to me now...like a big blur.


----------



## jjustinia11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yes you can purchase cables separately but if I recall correctly the cables that come with the HAF X are the blue cables to route to the back of the motherboard and a set of USB 2.0 cables to route to a motherboard header. As you can ready in This link. "Cooler Master will offer Motherboard headers as a free exchange" so all you have to do is contact Cooler Master and they will send you one out. They are usually very good about this. You can contact them on their website at http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/contact.php or call them at 1-888-624-5099 (the Website and phone number are for the US based Cooler Master but If you need other info of theirs I can happily track it down for you or anyone else needing it. In fact I am going to talk to FannBlade about putting it in the OP as it is useful information to have just in case (FannBlade, put the info for Cooler Master in the OP... There, I asked you lol and of course I will PM you with a flood of numbers and websites for Cooler Master all over the world. Information Flood Eminent )

I hope that this answered your question to your satisfaction but if you still have any questions please feel free to ask them here or contact me and I will be happy to answer them (Though asking them here is the better option as it allows others later to read it and maybe answer the same question for them if they need it)


Thanks, I called them and they said they dont have this yet, but they are working on a solution. but they have no info yet. ???? dont know if i should buy the case or not


----------



## FannBlade

Here lets do this for the first one to get our feet wet.
*HAF Members Choice Award*

It can include any of the listed categories.

*1. Most amazing build:

2. Most innovative mod:

3. Best wiring:

4. Best paint scheme:

5. Best lighting:

6. Best air cooled rig:

7. Best WC'ed rig:

8. Best Member:*

Nominate your member of choice and #(s) of category.

Award and prize to be announced before contest starts.

Nominations end on Jan. 31st
Voting to start Feb. 1st. Winner announce Feb. 14th.


----------



## scvette

Hello Club!
I just updated the video cards and psu on my HAF system, sorry for the iphone pictures.

Before with 2x 295gtx's and not shown HX1000









And After with Tri-SLI EVGA gtx 580 FTW HydroCopper2 and an AX1200


















Thanks for looking


----------



## FannBlade

Holy Video power batman.
Nice Rig are those 240's on the door?


----------



## scvette

The Swiftech MCR220s with the hinged door mod.


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


omg i have the exact same dell dimension 
pentium D
ati radeon x1300 pro or something like that
2gb ram @ extremely slow mhz rate that i cant even remember it
250 watt psu
only good thing about it is the cpu cooler


Haha! This one has a Core2duo @ 2.133ghz lol and yes... only 2gb of ram ddr2 @667







. And mine had a radeon x1300 pro lmao but I just upgraded to a HD3450 I got from my brother. I think mine has a 375W psu. And yeah, the cpu cooler is probably one of the best things in here lmao. I checked my temps the other day and the cpu was at 18C XD. My house is a lil cold (BAM CANADA) but it is literally always at room temp unless I am doing something stressful in which it maxes at like 43C.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*


Haha! This one has a Core2duo @ 2.133ghz lol and yes... only 2gb of ram ddr2 @667







. And mine had a radeon x1300 pro lmao but I just upgraded to a HD3450 I got from my brother. I think mine has a 375W psu. And yeah, the cpu cooler is probably one of the best things in here lmao. I checked my temps the other day and the cpu was at 18C XD. My house is a lil cold (BAM CANADA) but it is literally always at room temp unless I am doing something stressful in which it maxes at like 43C.










lol you have the better one i suppose XD
i just windows 7 x64 ultimate on it and it runs much better than that crappy old windows vista x86


----------



## FannBlade

Post #2 is updated:

*HAF Members Hall of Fame*


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;11973026*
> lol you have the better one i suppose XD
> i just windows 7 x64 ultimate on it and it runs much better than that crappy old windows vista x86


Yeah, I wish I had Windows7... gawd Vista is bad.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11968914*
> I still vote for most helpful Club member... That would get interesting as it is a very subjective meaning and all based on opinion though that is also one reason that it will be tough to judge for whomever has that honor...


Well you and Fannblade are the most helpfull by far.


----------



## RonB94GT

FannBlade good work you have done more to update and in the couple of days than previous owner ever did. When you get time Falloutboy added me to the 932 instead of 922 if you feel like changing it.


----------



## RonB94GT

So as far as nominating people what about previous builds that are no longer? When I joined this board and found this thread it was previous OP Falloutboys awesome build that made me get a HAF. But sadly he tore it apart for another build.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11974360*
> Well you and Fannblade are the most helpfull by far.


Is that an official nom. for lawrence? I appreciate the nomination for me but I don't think I should except. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11974399*
> FannBlade good work you have done more to update and in the couple of days than previous owner ever did. When you get time Falloutboy added me to the 932 instead of 922 if you feel like changing it.


Done deal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11974449*
> So as far as nominating people what about previous builds that are no longer? When I joined this board and found this thread it was previous OP Falloutboys awesome build that made me get a HAF. But sadly he tore it apart for another build.


That's fine. Is he still active? If you can post a link I will get him added.
Thank Again!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11974665*
> Is that an official nom. for lawrence? I appreciate the nomination for me but I don't think I should except. Thanks
> 
> Done deal
> 
> That's fine. Is he still active? If you can post a link I will get him added.
> Thank Again!


http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/580920-project-april-first.html.
http://www.overclock.net/11910150-post10135.html


----------



## D0U8L3M

someone should check mine out again and see if its worthy to be nominated XD


----------



## TLCH723

FannBlade, I think u should use google doc or something or else the first post is gonna be longer than the great wall.

Also u can add me for the 932 regular ed. unmod


----------



## Nhb93

REAPER for most amazing build. That thing is pure beauty. There was another similar build, that I wish I could remember, it's a HAF X I believe, with red, white, and black sleeved cables, and Crossfired GPU's.


----------



## Lost-boi

General update on my PC as of now:
Overall-









Lets get in a little closer now-

























EVERY cable in this build is handmade by myself.









Front panel showing the mods to the Sunbeam fan controller-









Now we show off the backside-

































Thanks for viewing guys!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;11977498*
> General update on my PC as of now:
> Overall-
> 
> Lets get in a little closer now-
> 
> EVERY cable in this build is handmade by myself.
> 
> Front panel showing the mods to the Sunbeam fan controller-
> 
> Now we show off the backside-
> 
> Thanks for viewing guys!


Black is the new awesome. REP+


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11977634*
> Black is the new awesome. REP+


Thanks man, Black is what its all about. Hence the title "Murdered" for this build.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;11977875*
> Thanks man, Black is what its all about. Hence the title "Murdered" for this build.


I love everything about it, bruah.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am working on a few updates to my pc these are the old shots I will post new ones soon.


----------



## 1-anh

I was wondering if anyone knew if the coolermaster haf 912 can fit a radeon 6950 without being too tight? I am interested in this case for my first build and wondering if I should go for it or go for a HAF 922 for $30 more.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Is it mandatory to sand down the areas I want to paint first?


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1-anh;11978511*
> I was wondering if anyone knew if the coolermaster haf 912 can fit a radeon 6950 without being too tight? I am interested in this case for my first build and wondering if I should go for it or go for a HAF 922 for $30 more.


I would go for the HAF 922, it's worth the extra $30 imo.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;11978593*
> I would go for the HAF 922, it's worth the extra $30 imo.


I don't even have it, but I would have to agree with that.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme;11978568*
> Is it mandatory to sand down the areas I want to paint first?


You will get better adhesion by the primer & paint if you do or the paint may rub off when you run cables or zip ties.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme;11978568*
> Is it mandatory to sand down the areas I want to paint first?


Yeah bruah... check this out How to Paint


----------



## Nhb93

I did a super light sanding, then painted with think layers, and it turned out great and didn't chip.


----------



## Erelion

Hi.
I'm new here so nice to meet all you HAF'ers!
I just ordered my new computer last night but something has been buggering me. I ordered it with the HAF 922 but I kept wondering if my graphics card (XFX Radeon HD 6950) would fit? I've been looking around quite a bit but I cannot find a definite answer. 
As far as I know the 6950 is about 11 inches (28.7 cm). 
Hoping for an answer.
And please put me up in the ownership club as well. I will post a pic as soon as I got the build running and the awesomeness has occured.

Edit: Sorry if this is posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## lawrencendlw

This is the right thread... I will look into it for you and get back to you Erelion ok? Hopefully someone with first hand knowledge of the case will answer before I can get back to you.

@FannBlade, Hey buddy when you get a minute can you post a sig line for the new HAF Hall of Fame contest so our members can post it in their sigs and get the word out please? I'm not very good at making them but I can give it a try and message you with it tomorrow when I get up.


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erelion*


Hi.
I'm new here so nice to meet all you HAF'ers!
I just ordered my new computer last night but something has been buggering me. I ordered it with the HAF 922 but I kept wondering if my graphics card (XFX Radeon HD 6950) would fit? I've been looking around quite a bit but I cannot find a definite answer. 
As far as I know the 6950 is about 11 inches (28.7 cm). 
Hoping for an answer.
And please put me up in the ownership club as well. I will post a pic as soon as I got the build running and the awesomeness has occured.

Edit: Sorry if this is posted in the wrong thread.


I got a friend with a 922 and a Sapphire 6950 himself, it fits. So your XFX 6950 should fit fine, both cards are about the same length I believe.

I'm actually planning to get a 922 or a 932 sometime in February. As much as I like my Antec 900, it's fairly cramped, I've always liked how the hdd mounting system on the HAF series is as well.


----------



## Erelion

Lawrence and Yoshi - Thanks for fast answer! I hope it will fit. It is my first pc (I have been a laptop person up to this point) so it would just be a typical nooby mistake to buy parts that dont fit. Thanks again.


----------



## yoshi245

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Erelion*   Lawrence and Yoshi - Thanks for fast answer! I hope it will fit. It is my first pc (I have been a laptop person up to this point) so it would just be a typical nooby mistake to buy parts that dont fit. Thanks again.  
   
 You Tube  



 
 At about 5:01 here, you'll see Paul from NeweggTV basically stick a 5870 (12inch card) on the HAF 922, with room to spare. So there's no doubt that it'd fit your 6950.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


I'm actually planning to get a 922 or a 932 sometime in February. As much as I like my Antec 900, it's fairly cramped, I've always liked how the hdd mounting system on the HAF series is as well.


i have an antec 300 and i built basically a mirror match of my sig rig in an antec 1200 and i love my haf the most. so much room to do whatever you want. i have an xfx 6950 and i have almost 3 inches to spare in front of my drive tray


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*


someone should check mine out again and see if its worthy to be nominated XD


Post a link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TLCH723*


FannBlade, I think u should use google doc or something or else the first post is gonna be longer than the great wall.

Also u can add me for the 932 regular ed. unmod


Post a pic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


REAPER for most amazing build. That thing is pure beauty. There was another similar build, that I wish I could remember, it's a HAF X I believe, with red, white, and black sleeved cables, and Crossfired GPU's.


Good I was going to nominate him also

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


General update on my PC as of now:
Overall-

EVERY cable in this build is handmade by myself.








Thanks for viewing guys!


Nice! This is my nomination

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erelion*


Hi.
I'm new here so nice to meet all you HAF'ers!
I just ordered my new computer last night but something has been buggering me. I ordered it with the HAF 922 but I kept wondering if my graphics card (XFX Radeon HD 6950) would fit? I've been looking around quite a bit but I cannot find a definite answer. 
As far as I know the 6950 is about 11 inches (28.7 cm). 
Hoping for an answer.
And please put me up in the ownership club as well. I will post a pic as soon as I got the build running and the awesomeness has occured.

Edit: Sorry if this is posted in the wrong thread.


Welcome to OCN. Look back a few pages answer is there.
Post a pic when you get it and I will get you added.

__________________________________________________ __________

*Also I decided to change the the rules for the "Hall of Fame"
Instead of making it complicated with categories we will just nominate for "Member of the Month". So just nominate the member you think deserves to be "Member of the Month" for whatever reason. I will post a pic of rig and a link and a "profile" award pic for every winner.

Can I also get everyone to update to the new sig link found in the OP.

All entries must be an HAF Club member currently using an HAF series case.
On that note I will allow FalloutBoy to be added for his dedication to this Club in the past. I will add him as the January "Member of the Month" Hall of Fame winner. We will do one for every month and in Dec. we will vote on Member of the Year!
I will update rules to the HoF shortly.

I hope everyone likes this idea. I think It will make the HAF Club all others will follow.

Thanks FannBlade

*


----------



## Lost-boi

Just a few more tidbits from my build:
Pump cables changed-

















I cant find any pictures but I can tell you that all my fans have had the wire desoldered and new black wire soldered on to the motors as well. The only cables that were not touched were the front panel connections.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice. I admire your dedication to them black wires.


----------



## Lost-boi

Ill try to get some better pics tonight.
Doing the best I can do with a tripod and a P&S camera


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


General update on my PC as of now:
Now we show off the backside-










I'm so jealous.

Is there any real need for the poll about the 922/932 to still be there at the top? It kinda seems like a moot point now.


----------



## Khaotik55

Were have I been... *Sorry for the quality, it wasn't exactly a point and shoot camera I was using.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34;11983466*
> Is there any real need for the poll about the 922/932 to still be there at the top? It kinda seems like a moot point now.


No. I'm working to get that removed. As I don't have access to it since I didn't post it.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34;11983466*
> I'm so jealous.


No more wondering if the side panel is going to close








Everything fits like a glove and only the cables that I needed were made. No useless cables in this case!


----------



## tat2monsta

just like to update a picture of mine.
just added a H70 and a GTX580
phone pics sorry. will get better ones when its tidyer


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;11977498*
> 
> EVERY cable in this build is handmade by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we show off the backside-


Very Nice Cabling Job - I've been kicking around the idea myself. You have any tips or tutorials for doing custom cabling?

Now for my real questions:
Anyone know of good 200mm fans with red LEDs? I know that CM and XIGMATEK make some, anyone know any other good models?

Also, anyone know good online modding supply stores other than FrozenCPU? I like being able to shop around, and Newegg and Tigerdirect don't really offer modding supplies.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;11984436*
> You have any tips or tutorials for doing custom cabling?


Label every wire and double check the voltages BEFORE hooking a PC component up to it. Start with fans first because they are easy. Doing a whole PSU like I did is not for the first timer.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;11984534*
> Label every wire and double check the voltages BEFORE hooking a PC component up to it. Start with fans first because they are easy. Doing a whole PSU like I did is not for the first timer.


I know all about that stuff - I've been building computers for friends and family almost 10 years now and I'm studying Electromechanical Engineering. I've also already done some custom fan wiring because I really dislike it when I have all this extra cable just flopping around between the fan and the connector (or if the cable isn't long enough); it's also simple enough to do, short wires, and only 3 or 4 of them.

Anyway, I'm thinking I'm going to keep things simple at first. My sata power cable has about 4 inches between each connector, but my hard drives are only an inch to an inch and half about. This just creates a bunch of bulge.
I'm going to single braid my power cables this summer when I have time, and while I'm at it, I'm planning on shortening the distance between connectors (probably to 1/2, since they are 90 degree connectors and I can leave the first one where it is, move the third down to in between the first and second and then trim the end - to avoid any bare spots in the insulation). I'll then probably make a custom length Molex to connect to my Hot Swap bays and to where a fan controller is going to go.
I'll then just single braid my PCI-e connectors since they are a perfect length already.
I'm still deciding what to do with the main power cable. It's hard wired in, and it just barely reaches. I'd debating whether I buy a pre-made extension (single braid, of course) then shorten the already existent cable to just the right length, or if I should make my own impromptu fully modular PSU and bring the cable back all the way to a couple inches from the the PSU, then either make my own cable that will be just the right length, or if I buy a pre-made one.

I would do any cable trimming one wire at a time (remove, cut to length, replace in connector, then move to next wire on the cable), lessens the risk of putting the wrong cable in the wrong spot.

Right now, all my cables are wrapped, but I've since discovered that this only makes them harder to position


----------



## FannBlade

Sounds like you've got it figured out, but here's link on sleeving


----------



## PotbellyPig

I bought some Demciflex custom filters for my HAF 932 case. I am trying to figure out how to pop off the front plastic grill at the bottom (where the Cooler Master logo is located) that covers the front fan. The manual illustrates a hand grabbing it from the bottom . I tried with a small amount of force but was unable to remove it. Is there something to press or a direction in which you should be applying the force in order to remove it? I'm wary of breaking it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotbellyPig;11985442*
> I bought some Demciflex custom filters for my HAF 932 case. I am trying to figure out how to pop off the front plastic grill at the bottom (where the Cooler Master logo is located) that covers the front fan. The manual illustrates a hand grabbing it from the bottom . I tried with a small amount of force but was unable to remove it. Is there something to press or a direction in which you should be applying the force in order to remove it? I'm wary of breaking it. Thanks in advance!


Try removing the front bezel first. I have the HAF X myself, but if the 932 is anything like, You probably have to remove the front Bezel before you can remove the front fan grill.
Or maybe the 932 is nothing like the X - I dunno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11985314*
> Sounds like you've got it figured out, but here's link on sleeving


Thanks for the link FannBlade - I'll check it out. Been trying to find everything I can for single braiding.

I did have one thought about my braiding. I kinda want to buy two different types of sleeving. a UV reactive (probably red), and then a black that either has gaps in it already, or where I can pull a few strands out without the whole thing unraveling. I then sleeve the cable in UV red, and then sleeve them a second time with the black. The first layer of sleeving will glow red through the second black layer, giving an interesting effect with the wires, as if they are glowing through the insulation. But this is only if I get really ambitious.


----------



## markag

Last night I took some new pictures of my watercooled HAF X build. I thought it would be appropriate to post them up here for you guys to enjoy.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotbellyPig;11985442*
> I bought some Demciflex custom filters for my HAF 932 case. I am trying to figure out how to pop off the front plastic grill at the bottom (where the Cooler Master logo is located) that covers the front fan. The manual illustrates a hand grabbing it from the bottom . I tried with a small amount of force but was unable to remove it. Is there something to press or a direction in which you should be applying the force in order to remove it? I'm wary of breaking it. Thanks in advance!


Just pull on it, your not going to break it.
Pull from the position at the bottom and pull straight out. Easy as pie.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markag;11985709*
> Last night I took some new pictures of my watercooled HAF X build. I thought it would be appropriate to post them up here for you guys to enjoy.


Updated


----------



## maxextz

looks like somebody took notes in the "how to photograph your case" thread
very nice pics.


----------



## WRXSTi0487

Ok so I'm finally getting around to getting my case all together and ready for the parts to finish my build and I have added a 2nd 200mm fan to the top of my HAF-X and realized I can't seem to get the top panel on properly with the USB 3.0 cables plugged in, has anybody else run into this or have any sugestions? They hit the fan coming out of the header, all the other wires on the panel fit properly though.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markag;11985709*
> Last night I took some new pictures of my watercooled HAF X build. I thought it would be appropriate to post them up here for you guys to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics and rig man. But damn, that SLI Bridge sticks out like a sore thumb lol.


----------



## RaZ.Gaming

Nice thread! Here's my worklog for my HAF 922.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/906101-project-rage-haf-922-build.html
And if you could, add me to the 922 owners list! =)


----------



## Jonesey I7

can the bottom hard drive cage be removed in the haf x for better air flow, or is it welded to case?


----------



## Aximous

Don't know about the X but on the 922 and 932 it's riveted, you can easily drill them out to remove the cage.


----------



## RonB94GT

Some really nice wc rigs lately. Makes me want to get rid of my H50 and get one.


----------



## markag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme;11987805*
> Great pics and rig man. But damn, that SLI Bridge sticks out like a sore thumb lol.


Yeah, I wish I had one that matched the motherboard. I got the motherboard from EVGA B-Stock and it didn't come with an SLI bridge, so I had to use my old one back from when motherboards were still green









I'm selling one of the 8800GTS cards and using the money plus my Christmas money to buy a GTX570 this week. Then I won't need an SLI bridge any more, so it wont be an issue.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markag;11989633*
> Yeah, I wish I had one that matched the motherboard. I got the motherboard from EVGA B-Stock and it didn't come with an SLI bridge, so I had to use my old one back from when motherboards were still green


Just paint it black. Its what I did with mine and it works great!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markag;11985709*
> Last night I took some new pictures of my watercooled HAF X build. I thought it would be appropriate to post them up here for you guys to enjoy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaZ.Gaming;11988655*
> Nice thread! Here's my worklog for my HAF 922.
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/906101-project-rage-haf-922-build.html
> And if you could, add me to the 922 owners list! =)


----------



## BackerU

Hey, quick question... Does anyone know how to remove the top little shelf thingy from the 912? I want to paint mine black...










Edit: Never mind; I got it. I am stupid.


----------



## anand_n

Does HAF 922 with a 200 mm side fan and 120 mm bottom fan provide same cooling as HAF X ?

I can get demicifles filters for HAF 922. so dust is not an issue.


----------



## HiLuckyB

The only pics I have right now







Ill take better ones when my i7 875K gets here


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well of course a HAF 922 isn't going to provide as much cooling as a HAF X. They are in completely different form factors. The HAF X comes stock with a 230mm Front bottom intake, 200mm door intake, 140mm top rear exhaust. and a 200mm top exhaust (but brackets for 2 X200mm top fans).

Don't get me wrong, the HAF 922 is a damm good case but it cannot compare to a HAF X as there isn't the same amount of room and not the same amount of CFM being forced in and out of the case. But yes you can get the DEMICflex filters for the HAF 922..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;11992390*
> Does HAF 922 with a 200 mm side fan and 120 mm bottom fan provide same cooling as HAF X ?
> 
> I can get demicifles filters for HAF 922. so dust is not an issue.


----------



## Sypieni

Hi FannBlade, my name seems to appear three times in the 932 owner list. It's an honour but I think one time is enough








BTW I have now a windowed panel I'll post some pics when I manage to grab a good camera (iPhone's pics are just crap)


----------



## shnur

Is there a way to put two 120mm fans in front of the HAF X instead of the big 220/230mm fan? My friend gave me his Noctua's and I want to use them; plus I have some extra slots on my fan controller at the moment.


----------



## Aximous

You can use the 932 door on the X, that way you can put 120's there


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous;11997008*
> You can use the 932 door on the X, that way you can put 120's there


That's an idea... but I'm more interested in changing the front fan at the moment, I like the X door more ^^


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11996954*
> Is there a way to put two 120mm fans in front of the HAF X instead of the big 220/230mm fan? My friend gave me his Noctua's and I want to use them; plus I have some extra slots on my fan controller at the moment.


I don't know about HAF X, but on 932 there are holes in the front panel, you could try to hold your two fans there using the holes with screws and washers.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;11997168*
> I don't know about HAF X, but on 932 there are holes in the front panel, you could try to hold your two fans there using the holes with screws and washers.


I remember there were some in the 932, built one for my buddy, but I just don't see aligned holes. I guess I'll be doing some drilling this time around








Or tie-wrap it like I usually do...


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11997055*
> That's an idea... but I'm more interested in changing the front fan at the moment, I like the X door more ^^


Sorry misunderstood you, I thought you were talking about the door







As Sypieni mentioned just check the panel if there are holes, I have them on the 922 also so I'd be surprised if they left them out from the X.


----------



## shnur

Well, I have holes, but it's in the middle, for ONE fan, which I find kind of ridiculous...


----------



## Sypieni

Yeah you could drill some holes because it would allow you to use some antivibration system which would be great IMO


----------



## FAHall

Hey All,

I just got a HAF 912, and I've got a question about dimensions before I purchase some case fans and my CPU cooler.

I would like to use a Mugen Rev. B CPU cooler. Will I still be able to mount a Megaflow 200mm fan for my top exhaust, or will there not be enough space? I will only be using the one push fan in the Mugen, possibly adding a pull later, but I will not be using a top fan on the Mugen.

The Mobo I will be purchasing is the Asus P8P67 if that makes a difference.

Thanks,
-Alex


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;11993612*
> The only pics I have right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take better ones when my i7 875K gets here


Nice setup I like the trifire 5770s how do those scale..


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FAHall;11997935*
> Hey All,
> 
> I just got a HAF 912, and I've got a question about dimensions before I purchase some case fans and my CPU cooler.
> 
> I would like to use a Mugen Rev. B CPU cooler. Will I still be able to mount a Megaflow 200mm fan for my top exhaust, or will there not be enough space? I will only be using the one push fan in the Mugen, possibly adding a pull later, but I will not be using a top fan on the Mugen.
> 
> The Mobo I will be purchasing is the Asus P8P67 if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Alex


I think you will have plenty of room for a Mugen Rev. B if this comparison is any helpful for you, HAF 912 can handle a V6GT (with has roughly the same dimensions as the Mugen) without any trouble.

Look at this


----------



## FAHall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;11998560*
> I think you will have plenty of room for a Mugen Rev. B if this comparison is any helpful for you, HAF 912 can handle a V6GT (with has roughly the same dimensions as the Mugen) without any trouble.
> 
> Look at this


Awesome.

Thank you!


----------



## Amphetamines

I just purchased the 922, And I was wondering if I will be able to fit the 200mm side fan on with a 165mm tall cpu cooler?

Cheers.


----------



## Sypieni

FAHall :

No prob mate









Amphetamines :

I don't think it will be a problem. According to CM product sheet (here) your case is 25.3cm wide so I guess it will be tough to find a cooler wich does not fit. Anyway I found this on the internet wait for a 922 owner's answer.
cheers


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;11998525*
> Nice setup I like the trifire 5770s how do those scale..


They scale very well, Im looking to upgrade at some point because im running eyefinity. They just don't have the power for 5760x1080


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;11999305*
> They scale very well, Im looking to upgrade at some point because im running eyefinity. They just don't have the power for 5760x1080


Two 6950 crossfired should definitely provide you with intense eyefinity gaming IMO. Nice rig you have here BTW


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;11999377*
> Two 6950 crossfired should definitely provide you with intense eyefinity gaming IMO. Nice rig you have here BTW


Thanks, Yea im trying to wait to see if the 6990 comes out







I would like to just have 1 big card but we will see


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;11993612*
> The only pics I have right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take better ones when my i7 875K gets here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;11993612*
> The only pics I have right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take better ones when my i7 875K gets here












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;11996926*
> Hi FannBlade, my name seems to appear three times in the 932 owner list. It's an honour but I think one time is enough


*Only are VERY special members get triple recognition!*








I finally have the list numbered can you list the #'s for me.


----------



## Billy_5110

Here is mine. For more picture watch the gallery in my profile.. I know he's boring...



Very nice mod fannblade.


----------



## shnur

Ok; so I just tried installing 2 120mm Noctua's in front instead of the big (200mm?) red fan.

Results:
When I put one down just to check where I'll be cutting and put another one on top of it, I've realized that they're practically stuck, so the EXACT height of 2 Noctua's fits in there. Now I just tie-wrapped them together, any further attempt at moving them was not very successful, so I will leave them as-is until I move my pump out of the drive bay.

Then, I decided to put the red fan on the side; that didn't go well









It has some additional "curves" on the sides to make it slimmer/longer? Needless to say; it doesn't fit in the door; not on the sides, makes it "hang in there". 
Had to give her a liposuction with a lime and now she's pretty again and lights my case nicely inside with all my water flowing around







(which became blurred out... will need to change it)


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Well, I have holes, but it's in the middle, for ONE fan, which I find kind of ridiculous...


I have seen a few people put 2 x 120mm fans in the front of a 932. Probably even a 922, so the X will fit the, you just need to think a little bit outside the box.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


Here is mine. For more picture watch the gallery in my profile.. I know he's boring...


Added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Ok; so I just tried installing 2 120mm Noctua's in front instead of the big (200mm?) red fan.

Results:
When I put one down just to check where I'll be cutting and put another one on top of it, I've realized that they're practically stuck, so the EXACT height of 2 Noctua's fits in there. Now I just tie-wrapped them together, any further attempt at moving them was not very successful, so I will leave them as-is until I move my pump out of the drive bay.

Then, I decided to put the red fan on the side; that didn't go well









It has some additional "curves" on the sides to make it slimmer/longer? Needless to say; it doesn't fit in the door; not on the sides, makes it "hang in there". 
Had to give her a liposuction with a lime and now she's pretty again and lights my case nicely inside with all my water flowing around







(which became blurred out... will need to change it)


Nice! We need pics!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


*you just need to think a little bit outside the box.*


Actually INSIDE the box!


----------



## yoshi245

To owners of the HAF series, do any of you have issues of the front panel io being ungrounded? I saw a recent newegg review of the 922 and it caught my attention.So I googled around, seems that some coolermaster cases have this issue but it happens only to a rare few people.

Basically if you were to plug something to the front panel, it may cause a crash since the connection seems to be ungrounded or so I hear.

I intend to buy a HAF 922 or 932 in a month, and since I usually plug in my usb flash drive to the front my of current antec 900, I'd be doing the same to my future case. I don't want it where every time I have to plug a flash drive on the front panel in my comp goes on the fritz.

I tried using the search function for this nice lengthy forum thread for the past couple days regarding this oddity of a minor issue regarding CM cases (haf especially), but I get a blank white page with 1 word written on it: Maintenance.


----------



## RonB94GT

Don't use my usb a lot but never had any issues.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


To owners of the HAF series, do any of you have issues of the front panel io being ungrounded? I saw a recent newegg review of the 922 and it caught my attention.So I googled around, seems that some coolermaster cases have this issue but it happens only to a rare few people.

Basically if you were to plug something to the front panel, it may cause a crash since the connection seems to be ungrounded or so I hear.

I intend to buy a HAF 922 or 932 in a month, and since I usually plug in my usb flash drive to the front my of current antec 900, I'd be doing the same to my future case. I don't want it where every time I have to plug a flash drive on the front panel in my comp goes on the fritz.

I tried using the search function for this nice lengthy forum thread for the past couple days regarding this oddity of a minor issue regarding CM cases (haf especially), but I get a blank white page with 1 word written on it: Maintenance.


Yes there has been some problems in the past with shorts in the IO board mostly on the 932. I haven't heard much about it in a while so I would say they have it ironed out. If by some strange chance you get a bad one CM will send out a new panel @ no charge.

Has far as the servers OCN staff is in the middle of some server movement and upgrades that include the search engine.

Be sure to post some pics and we will get you added.


----------



## shnur

I'll post some pictures tomorrow, it's very dark here at night and flash is not a good friend of mine.


----------



## smoke420

Add Me pics in profile


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11913146*
> I just wanted to ask how many of you have had shorting problems with your front panel? I certainly do with my USB and audio... in fact bad enough that I have them unplugged. It seems that is actually quite a common issue and was looking for numbers within this club.


I Picked up this case back on 12/28/2010 and I'm experiencing this issue with my USB for sure. Going to call Cooler Master today and see about getting a replacement front panel.


----------



## anand_n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;12006803*
> I Picked up this case back on 12/28/2010 and I'm experiencing this issue with my USB for sure. Going to call Cooler Master today and see about getting a replacement front panel.


Are you getting shorting problem with HAF X?


----------



## Amphetamines

Is it worth getting the side panel that has a window on it?
I'm trying to decide if I should get the mest panel, or the window as they're both the same price, and I don't really want a ton of dust in my pc :C


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;12001881*
> Here is mine. For more picture watch the gallery in my profile.. I know he's boring...


Boring? Maybe, but I like it. It looks like mine.









One thing you could do is replace the LED's in the front fan with blue ones.

Or, just replace the fan with one of these...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8513/fan-528/Cooler_Master_200_x_230_x_30mm_Fan_w_Blue_LED_A23030-10CB-3DL-L1.html

Note - The fan from FrozenCPU is actually 700 RPM and 110 CFM.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_32_39&products_id=331

Thumbnail is Billy's rig...
.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amphetamines;12007774*
> Is it worth getting the side panel that has a window on it?
> I'm trying to decide if I should get the mesh panel, or the window as they're both the same price, and I don't really want a ton of dust in my pc :C


Going to depend on if you want to see or not see the hardware. Personally I would say window then when you jump to WC'ing or Tri Sli it's nice to be able to look in there and say Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## LingLing1337

HAF 912 can haz join nao? Great!

Unfortunately this is the only pic I have right now


I want to mod it with a blue power LED and some blue LED fans. I'll be looking through the previous pages for some other 912 mod ideas.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;12007597*
> Are you getting shorting problem with HAF X?


Yes, does it when I try to plug in my USB Flash drive, or my iPhone sync cable.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;12007597*
> Are you getting shorting problem with HAF X?


I'm not, bought my case in November, was shipped from CM since my distributor was out of stock and everything works fine.

Ok, so here are some outside pictures; the front 2 fans are very tight in, so they don't move at all. Very impressive.








Now here's the second picture; it's the side fan, looks a lot nice IMHO after adding some light, to me it makes more sense to have it there.








And if you want to see more precisely; it'll be with a flash

















Now I'm about to order a second radiator (140mm or 120mm not sure yet) and a GPU block so I can move my pump out of the drive bay, there's absolutely no place for it there, all the tubing going in/out is kinked and it removes the ability for me to have any hard drive count higher than 3... (2 hotswap bays used)


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Boring? Maybe, but I like it. It looks like mine.









One thing you could do is replace the LED's in the front fan with blue ones.

Or, just replace the fan with one of these...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/85...CB-3DL-L1.html

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=331

Thumbnail is Billy's rig...
.


Thanks and yep i will change all 3 230mm fans for these 200mm. I will odrder them next time i buy something important for my rig. I don't want to pay for shipping and other stuff for fans lol... If the GTX 560 come out this month ill order one and 3 CM R4 200mm blue LED fan =) And complete it.

Oh and we can't see it but i put the front 120mm fan of my Cooler Master ammo 533 in the 5.25 drive bay to push air on the hyper 212+. I don't know if it change something but it can't be useless.

I love the HAF 932 but i plan to paint inside myself. I cant sans blast it and i don't know how to do... Color: mat black. What do i need to do? any log of someone painting it? If you got advice tell me here or my PM.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amphetamines*


Is it worth getting the side panel that has a window on it?
I'm trying to decide if I should get the mest panel, or the window as they're both the same price, and I don't really want a ton of dust in my pc :C


I think so. I replaced the HAF X side panel, which has some mesh, with a 932 Black edition panel, which just has a large window. It's noticibly quieter.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I think so. I replaced the HAF X side panel, which has some mesh, with a 932 Black edition panel, which just has a large window. It's noticibly quieter.










Speaking of swapping side panels...Do the HAF 932 and HAF X panels interchange?

I really want to install a panel like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-213-_-Product (minus the 200MM fan) on my HAF X


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*


Speaking of swapping side panels...Do the HAF 932 and HAF X panels interchange?

I really want to install a panel like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-213-_-Product (minus the 200MM fan) on my HAF X


Yes you can change out the 932 and the HAF X side panels.. depending on your setup though it might only make a 1C to 3C difference in temps.


----------



## Plagasx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*


So here are the pics of the finished product










***?

Is that the T-Virus in there or something? lol...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plagasx*


***?

Is that the T-Virus in there or something? lol...


Res made by Frozen-Q.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Yes you can change out the 932 and the HAF X side panels.. depending on your setup though it might only make a 1C to 3C difference in temps.



Do you by any chance happen to know where I could order that side panel? I'm not seeing it on newegg or the coolermaster site or FrozenCPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Res made by Frozen-Q.


Yeah exactly!

http://www.frozenqpcmods.com/lf.html


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


*Only are VERY special members get triple recognition!*








I finally have the list numbered can you list the #'s for me.


So glad to be a VIP in such an awesome club =D
So the numbers are 383, 478 and 528. (and 383 has no link to OP)

I just made a system to reduce the vibrations which has proven itself to be quite effective. If anyone is interested just let me know I'll post a tutorial.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*


Speaking of swapping side panels...Do the HAF 932 and HAF X panels interchange?


My answer, sort of. When I ordered the 932 BE panel for my HAF X it wouldn't slide in 100%, maybe 97%. I had to use some pliers to widen the medal clasping thing on the side panel to make it slide in all the way. I messaged other users though and they didn't seem to have the same problem I did though.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


My answer, sort of. When I ordered the 932 BE panel for my HAF X it wouldn't slide in 100%, maybe 97%. I had to use some pliers to widen the medal clasping thing on the side panel to make it slide in all the way. I messaged other users though and they didn't seem to have the same problem I did though.


Alright, I'd have no problem doing that.

Where did you order the panel if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Vuashke

:S how common is the shorting problem with the Haf x cases? how many people have experienced such issues? is it easy/simple to correct?


----------



## i5-760

this is my 922


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*


Alright, I'd have no problem doing that.

Where did you order the panel if you don't mind me asking?


Here.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vuashke*


:S how common is the shorting problem with the Haf x cases? how many people have experienced such issues? is it easy/simple to correct?


When I called Cooler Master this afternoon, the gentleman I spoke with was well aware of the issue and told me to just fill out a parts request form on the site and they would send out replacement Top panel with revised I/O panel free of charge.

So it must be common enough.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


When I called Cooler Master this afternoon, the gentleman I spoke with was well aware of the issue and told me to just fill out a parts request form on the site and they would send out replacement Top panel with revised I/O panel free of charge.

So it must be common enough.


I bet you spoke with "M" he knows me well enough to be his "worst nightmare" j/k in fact he's been good to me it's the rest of them following through that's the problem.

So I heavily recommend you put in for the ERma then on Monday (if they're open b/c of MLK) or Tuesday I'd contact customer service again and ask them nicely to push that request through - they'll ask you for the ERma number. After that then monitor that ERma to make sure it's shipped and if not call customer service again otherwise you may be waiting a loooooooooooooooooooong time before it gets filled. It's NOT uncommon for ERma's to sit weeks otherwise.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


I bet you spoke with "M" he knows me well enough to be his "worst nightmare" j/k in fact he's been good to me it's the rest of them following through that's the problem.

So I heavily recommend you put in for the ERma then on Monday (if they're open b/c of MLK) or Tuesday I'd contact customer service again and ask them nicely to push that request through - they'll ask you for the ERma number. After that then monitor that ERma to make sure it's shipped and if not call customer service again otherwise you may be waiting a loooooooooooooooooooong time before it gets filled. It's NOT uncommon for ERma's to sit weeks otherwise.


Yep Spoke with "M"










Thanks for the info, last thing I want to do is wait forever for the replacement to ship out.


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Here.


Thanks for the link, unfortunately I'm looking for the one that supports the 4x120MM fans. I can't find anywhere that sells it, I figured it would be a popular item since it's just a replacement.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*


Thanks for the link, unfortunately I'm looking for the one that supports the 4x120MM fans. I can't find anywhere that sells it, I figured it would be a popular item since it's just a replacement.


You could chat with cooler master on their site to see if they can give you a new one. Or, maybe someone in this forum or others would be willing to trade with you.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat;12014779*
> Thanks for the link, unfortunately I'm looking for the one that supports the 4x120MM fans. I can't find anywhere that sells it, I figured it would be a popular item since it's just a replacement.


if you have this without any scratches i'll trade you for the panel that has the smaller acrylic up top and the section for mounting 4 120's on the bottom


----------



## Jeci

I also have a quick question, do we think that a Thermalright Silver Arrow will fit in a HAF 922?

Here's a picture of my rig so far!










Due to finances i haven't really been able to do much with it recently


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420;12004880*
> Add Me pics in profile


added #383
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LingLing1337;12008304*
> HAF 912 can haz join nao? Great!
> I want to mod it with a blue power LED and some blue LED fans. I'll be looking through the previous pages for some other 912 mod ideas.


added #6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci;12018819*
> I also have a quick question, do we think that a Thermalright Silver Arrow will fit in a HAF 922?


added # 138

*Lets get some nominations in for the HAF Hall of Fame!*

Here is who have right now:
1) REAPER (HAF X #34)
2) Lost-boi (HAF 932)
3) lawrencendlw (HAF X #1)


----------



## FannBlade

Any photoshop or paint.net guys here?
I have a little project I need done. very simple little job but I can't seem to get it to work!


----------



## Jeci

Hi Fannblade, what's the task, i could see if i or any of my photoshopping friends can help!


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12019025*
> Any photoshop or paint.net guys here?
> I have a little project I need done. very simple little job but I can't seem to get it to work!


Same here. I'll see what I can do with me photoshop geek friends


----------



## FannBlade

Here is the pic. I need it to be transparent in the middle. They can use this or make something similar from scratch. Size can be 200x200 and I can resize it from there.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12018981*
> added #383
> 
> *Lets get some nominations in for the HAF Hall of Fame!*
> 
> Here is who have right now:
> 1) REAPER (HAF X #34)
> 2) Lost-boi (HAF 932)
> 3) lawrencendlw (HAF X #1)


im gonna nominate you again cuz there isn't a build in this forum that comes close to what you've done.

fannblade fanboy


----------



## FannBlade

Well I appreciate that but will have to decline. BUT!!!! You can vote for it in the next MOTM. Voting will start on the 21st.

Thanks again.


----------



## FannBlade

Look what I got today: HAF912. Can I be added?








I can certainly see why it's so cheap, it doesn't come with any fans!








Keep eyes open I feel another build log coming on! I will be mocking it up this weekend to get some ideas on what to do with it.
Anybody got some ideas I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12019909*
> Look what I got today: HAF912. Can I be added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can certainly see why it's so cheap, it doesn't come with any fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep eyes open I feel another build log coming on! I will be mocking it up this weekend to get some ideas on what to do with it.
> Anybody got some ideas I'm open to suggestions.


Wa-WA-WAAAAAAAIT A MINUTE!!! Did you steal my case from my closet?

Let me check.

Okay, you're innocent!









So FannBlade, congrats and what are you going to do with this case?









BTW: It comes with 2 120mm fans and NOT "it doesn't come with any fans".









There's the HAF 912 advanced that comes with a black interior, clear side panel, 2 200mm fans, 1 120mm fan and ESata. By a moderator in the CM forums told me that they'd ship out the USB 3.0 for this case when it becomes available and all one would have to do is provide them with the CM store receipt number as the advanced version they're selling is the 1st version, then later they came out with a second version that comes with the USB 3.0 mounted in the lower 5.25" bay. http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=613


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12019909*
> Look what I got today: HAF912. Can I be added?
> Anybody got some ideas I'm open to suggestions.


on a scale of 1-10 how extreme is this build gonna be?

also, today's the last day for nominations? i need to do some thread trolling for cases


----------



## FannBlade

It will be mildly modded and painted, then I will put it in "casegiveaway #2".

Window for sure, PSU cover, Drive bay covers, and maybe a 360 rad top extension, also will put the bugled side panel on the back to allow more room for wiring.

I just registered for 2011 Overclock.net Case mod Competition so this may take up some time but I do have till July on it. This is a build I dreamed up couple months ago and can't wait to get started on it! Sorry but not allowed to say anymore as per the rules.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


It will be mildly modded and painted, then I will put it in "casegiveaway #2".

Window for sure, PSU cover, Drive bay covers, and maybe a 360 rad top extension, also will put the bugled side panel on the back to allow more room for wiring.

I just registered for 2011 Overclock.net Case mod Competition so this may take up some time but I do have till July on it. This is a build I dreamed up couple months ago and can't wait to get started on it! *Sorry but not allowed to say anymore as per the rules.*


SAY IT!, SAY IIIIIIT! - lol!

Can't wait to see how it comes out.

You're starting with a sturdy case and that's always good.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12020344*
> SAY IT!, SAY IIIIIIT! - lol!
> 
> Can't wait to see how it comes out.
> 
> You're starting with a sturdy case and that's always good.


The 912 won't be for the competition build.


----------



## bounceback

haf 932


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


The 912 won't be for the competition build.


Still, it's nice to have sturdy case to mod/work around.


----------



## FannBlade

I'll never tell


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12021106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell


We'll get you







and then you'll tell.


----------



## MR Makati BoY

Can I be add on this Group...I owe a HAF X with water cooling and Scout...I will post some pictures but if you want to see my video at youtube.com just search for ego71073... Thanks


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12019447*
> Here is the pic. I need it to be transparent in the middle. They can use this or make something similar from scratch. Size can be 200x200 and I can resize it from there.


Ok FannBlade I can do what you want with the pic. I'll do it tomorrow beacause we're in the middle of the night in france and all I've got is my iPhone right now. (not any good for image editing ^^)


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR Makati BoY;12022069*
> Can I be add on this Group...I own a HAF X with water cooling and Scout...I will post some pictures but if you want to see my video at youtube.com just search for ego71073... Thanks


Post a pic when you get one and I'll get you added. Also go to usercp/system and fill system info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12021233*
> We'll get you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you'll tell.


Better be the good stuff!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12023045*
> Ok FannBlade I can do what you want with the pic. I'll do it tomorrow beacause we're in the middle of the night in france and all I've got is my iPhone right now. (not any good for image editing ^^)


Cool Thanks!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12023185*
> 
> Better be the good stuff!


After you tell.


----------



## pepejovi

Is the 912 PLUS accepted?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I don't see why not.







Just wait for FannBlade's reply.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12023357*
> Is the 912 PLUS accepted?


Absolutely ! All HAF's now and future releases.


----------



## TLCH723

Okay heres my pic
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=3685&pictureid=21284

is an old pic.
Rotate the frio n did wires management.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I've done minor appending to the thread title so we are clear about the 912 plus.


----------



## fibre_optics

This is a work in progress...


























































Low light, sorry!!









**EDIT** smaller pictures replaces the huge ones!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723;12023670*
> Okay heres my pic
> http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=3685&pictureid=21284
> is an old pic.
> Rotate the frio n did wires management.


Link no good,try again. The suspense is killing me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12023712*
> I've done minor appending to the thread title so we are clear about the 912 plus.


Thanks for the appendage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fibre_optics;12023816*
> This is a work in progress...


Welcome to OCN and the HAF club. I will get you added shortly.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fibre_optics;12023816*
> This is a work in progress...
> 
> Sorry for the rather large pics.
> 
> Low light, sorry!!


cable management is your friend! get some of those wires tucked between your back panel bud!


----------



## aggr1103

Can I join?

I signed up just to be a part of the club.



















I've read alot of the hate towards the nvidia edition of the haf x, but I couldn't resist getting it. I've grown really tired of beige, black, and to a lesser extent red cases on the market. I had a lian li a05b a couple of years ago that I loved, but my wife said looked plain. I had always liked the lines of the haf 932 and haf x and I thought the nvidia edition was different enough to stand out.

Two things I like about the haf x versus previous cases I've owned: 1. sturdy and 2: not aluminum. This thing weighs a ton which is bad for my back but makes me feel good knowing that if I go to a lan I don't have to worry about dings in the metal. My last two cases were aluminum, which was great for weight, but terrible for vibration (even the a05) and aluminum tends to warp and bend too much for my liking.

My only complaint about the nvidia edition is the fact that the green isn't as fluorescent in person as it looks online. It's 100x more silent than my previous cases - I sometimes don't even notice its on.

Hope I can be part of the club!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aggr1103;12027028*
> Can I join?
> 
> Hope I can be part of the club!


Absolutely! I will get you added in the morning. Cute kid, future modder I'm sure. I like the Nvidia addition like you say it puts a different spin on things.

Welcome to OCN and the HAF club. You a go ahead and add the sig line from the OP.


----------



## oicw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12027295*
> Cute kid, future modder I'm sure.


No no, current modder, you gotta start them early. Those little finger can be put to great use inside a tight case! Something we learned back during the industrial revolution...

Hint guys: space out your kids, so that when one grows too large, a smaller one would kick in. Then use the grown one for hauling around the case that the smaller one built


----------



## pepejovi

HAF 912 plus. Just got it a few days ago.


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## FannBlade

Lets get those nominations in for the Hall of Fame

Since we got a late start I will extend this another week.

Also updated the OP image to show the 912 (+)


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12024991*
> cable management is your friend! get some of those wires tucked between your back panel bud!


I know i should but it's too much like hard work!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fibre_optics;12030768*
> I know i should but it's too much like hard work!


Hard work pays off and you'll be glad in the end.

Take your time and do it right.


----------



## zoneuk

please add me, also tell me what you think of my case so far only added a few fans


----------



## FannBlade

Got you added. Welcome aboard.

You might want to change you sig rig to show HAF X almost added you to the wrong list.

Anymore pics?


----------



## smoke420

Add me please pics in profile


----------



## TheOldOne

Please add me as a member. Just finished my HAF X:

Specs:

Intel Core i7-950 Processor
Asus P6X58D-E Motherboard
EVGA (Nvidia) GeForce GTX460 Video Card
Intel X25-M SATA Solid-State Drive 120Gb
LG DVD Burner
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 RAM 6Gb
Corsair HX850 Modular Power Supply
NZXT Sentry LX Fan Controller (w/ temp data)
CoolerMaster HAF X Full-tower Case
Windows 7 Professiona OEM 64-bit

Ain't she pretty? And it works too!!


----------



## TheOldOne

Thought I downloaded a photo of the inside ... anyway, here it is.


----------



## Nhb93

If you go to User CP -> Add System, you can get your system in your sig like the rest of us.


----------



## TheOldOne

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TheOldOne

Let's try that picture again (I made it a little smaller).


----------



## Sypieni

Hi FannBlade,
I finished the little job you wanted to be done. Here are two versions of the frame. On both of them the middle is transparent but one is 385*330 (original size) and the other one is 200*200.
Hope I helped
Cheers


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldOne;12037704*
> Please add me as a member. Just finished my HAF X:
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Intel Core i7-950 Processor
> Asus P6X58D-E Motherboard
> EVGA (Nvidia) GeForce GTX450 Video Card
> Intel X25-M SATA Solid-State Drive 120Gb
> LG DVD Burner
> Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 RAM 6Gb
> Corsair HX850 Modular Power Supply
> NZXT Sentry LX Fan Controller (w/ temp data)
> CoolerMaster HAF X Full-tower Case
> Windows 7 Professiona OEM 64-bit
> 
> Ain't she pretty? And it works too!!


really nice pics. crisp and clear, and i like the lightign on the second one. kudos!


----------



## TheOldOne

Thanks, Steamboat ... I used a tripod on that one with no flash (photography is another of my hobbies).


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering where do you put 360 rad on your haf932? can i see the pic please?


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


i am wondering where do you put 360 rad on your haf932? can i see the pic please?


You remove the 23cm fan on the top of the case and you're good to go! Look at this


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sypieni*


You remove the 23cm fan on the top of the case and you're good to go! Look at this


that mean youhave sacafied 2 5.25 bay in order to have 3 rad on top.


----------



## Sypieni

Yes and no. You cannot put an optical drive but still you can use these bays to put a rheobus for instance


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sypieni*


Yes and no. You cannot put an optical drive but still you can use these bays to put a rheobus for instance


which fan controller ? what model?

i have Nzxt sentry 2. will it fit on the top with 3x120 rad or not?


----------



## Sypieni

IMO you will have absolutely no prob with a 360 and a NZXT sentry 2. It should fit perfectly. Your fan controller does not occupy all the length of the 5"1/4 bay, leaving plenty of room for a 360 rad.


----------



## zoneuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Got you added. Welcome aboard.

You might want to change you sig rig to show HAF X almost added you to the wrong list.

Anymore pics?


yeah, ill add some more pics this weekend when im free, im just getting O/S and software on it at the moment


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12040520*
> Hi FannBlade,
> I finished the little job you wanted to be done. Here are two versions of the frame. On both of them the middle is transparent but one is 385*330 (original size) and the other one is 200*200.
> Hope I helped
> Cheers


Thanks it worked perfect. (see page 2)
+1


----------



## RonB94GT

Cool for putting Falloutboys case it their. I know you declined a couple of times but some time you're case also needs to be in their.


----------



## FannBlade

I may be selling it or offer it up in a giveaway, so I can start a new one.


----------



## ckybam3

does any1 with the 932s socket hole actually line up? This is the second board I have used with it where I cant change the backplate without taking the board because it doesnt line up with the hole


----------



## Nhb93

I want to say only 775 boards fit, but I could be wrong. I doubt even all of those fit. I know most of the ones in here don't.


----------



## shnur

I think they just make holes to say "we have holes" but in the end you have to cut it to fit your board's specs...


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12049371*
> I think they just make holes to say "we have holes" but in the end you have to cut it to fit your board's specs...


exactly what I was thinking. I didnt buy it for the hole anyways never really cared about it since taking a mobo out takes like 5 mins.


----------



## Mattroid

Add me, please. New member with a HAF 932.

I haven't done much modding, only the LED mod found here.

One thing I've attempted to do is add as many red LEDs as possible, without going completely overboard. That means all the stock non-LED fans have been replaced (top/side CM 230mm, XIGMATEK 140mm exhaust) as well as the addition of a XIGMATEK 120mm intake on the bottom in front of the power supply.

Anyway, the guts are nothing impressive right now. I've got a slew of new parts that need to go in, but I'm waiting on a case to put all my current parts into first. At that point I'll post my rig specs in my sig. EDIT: I decided to add some of the specs of the new box to my sig after all. I should have those newer parts in there sometime this week(end). I will update them as I finish up the build.

Am I the only one that sort of feels that red LED people get the shaft most of the time?


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Thanks it worked perfect.


Glad you're satisfied. BTW it looks really great. you did a good job too. I also think FoB's case deserve to be in the hall of fame.
Cheers


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


Does anyone with the 932s socket hole actually line up?


My board lines up just fine:


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


My board lines up just fine:










That looks awesome... your the man haha.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Am I the only one that sort of feels that red LED people get the shaft most of the time?










Nice and bright, go red, props to fellow red HAF'er. Yea, maybe ppl associate red with...Sith Lords


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Am I the only one that sort of feels that red LED people get the shaft most of the time?










All I know is that the STOCK LEDs and LED fans on the cases with red lights, well... really suck (no pun intended). Not only are the fans weak, the lights are more dim than my childhood glowworm plush.

EDIT

Yours looks good though


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


My board lines up just fine:










I dont understand how that is possible that yours works and mine doesnt. Is yours the original version of the 932?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


I dont understand how that is possible that yours works and mine doesnt. Is yours the original version of the 932?


Mine doesn't either... maybe it's the size of the mobo. Mines a little larger than most.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


I dont understand how that is possible that yours works and mine doesnt. Is yours the original version of the 932?


IDK what version it is. Its just the plain version 932 that I painted black.
I bet when I toss my SB gear in there this week it wont line up though. Looks like the sockets move around a bit from board to board. How far off is yours?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Mine doesn't either... maybe it's the size of the mobo. Mines a little larger than most.


It's not a "one size fits all" as much as the case manufacturers try and that hole isn't going to do it for everyone.

Even I know this as I seek a case or two and awaiting the right deal on such.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


It's not a "one size fits all" as much as the case manufacturers try and that hole isn't going to do it for everyone.

Even I know this as I seek a case or two and awaiting the right deal on such.


I understand this. I'm not pissed or anything, if I want a bigger hole I'll cut one. No use for it now anyway since my H50 was installed while the mobo was out of the case and is functioning well.

*EDIT*

Anyone know if this http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=134 will fit the left side of the 932? I'm currently away from my sig rig. Just curious.


----------



## Lostcase

add me :


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12055210*
> I dont understand how that is possible that yours works and mine doesn't. Is yours the original version of the 932?


Looks like there working on it the 912 is 140 x 140
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12056723*
> add me :


Got you added. Wecome to the Club.


----------



## MIKEVALL

ADD ME :drool:Hey guys ! Can i be added ,i just bought my HAF-X, And plan to finish the build in a month or two . I will keep you posted.


----------



## blackbalt89

Does anyone know if the third fan slot (the one that's half under the fillport tray) on the top of the HAF 932 is even worthy of a fan?

I was at MicroCenter before and ended up getting a nice Scythe S-Flex E for the video card intake on the bottom of my case and was wondering whether it would have made sense to get three S-Flexes for the roof of the case being that one is half obstructed.

Or would it make more sense to just get the 2 and replace the 230mm brute.

Does anyone know if 1200 rpm S-Flexes would decrease performance over the 230mm fan?


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12054025*
> All I know is that the STOCK LEDs and LED fans on the cases with red lights, well... really suck (no pun intended). Not only are the fans weak, the lights are more dim than my childhood glowworm plush.


HA - I can't disagree with you there. I mainly mean how difficult it can be to find good parts with red LEDs. It's a lot easier now, but when I first started putting together red LED builds (a few years ago now), there didn't seem to be as many options - almost everything was BLUE.

Even with the 932's - look what CM did - they made a blue version and guess what? All the fans are blue LED fans! Geez - they could have made my life easier by doing that with the original case. Instead, I had to wait for the CM store to get the 230mm red LED fans in stock and order those, as well as find a 140mm red LED fan (since CM doesn't appear to make one), and lastly a good 120mm one since the CM one is black with red LEDs (which makes no sense to me). I had that one for a while but it was far to loud for my taste, no to mention didn't look that good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12054025*
> EDIT
> 
> Yours looks good though


Nice save there









You can tell the CM fans from the XIGMATEK ones in the pics. The color difference is not nearly as noticeable in person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12056723*


It looks like you're running the same ASUS board and g.skill ram as I'm about to put together soon. How does all that fit with the V8 cooler? I was concerned that slot 1 wouldn't allow those tall sticks to fit under that monster. Any trouble in that area when your setting it all up?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


I understand this. I'm not pissed or anything, if I want a bigger hole I'll cut one. No use for it now anyway since my H50 was installed while the mobo was out of the case and is functioning well.

*EDIT*

Anyone know if this http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=134 will fit the left side of the 932? I'm currently away from my sig rig. Just curious.


I believe it fits, but you might have to drill new thumbscrew holes. Not sure if that applies to the right side door, or just the Sniper side panel for the 922.


----------



## AMD_King

Please add me to club. HAF 932. Here are some pics. Will update with some cable management after I get second card in









EDIT: Updated pictures


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12059933*
> It looks like you're running the same ASUS board and g.skill ram as I'm about to put together soon. How does all that fit with the V8 cooler? I was concerned that slot 1 wouldn't allow those tall sticks to fit under that monster. Any trouble in that area when your setting it all up?


I can tell yah the RAM rocks... have a Gigabyte mobo


----------



## MIKEVALL

That v8 looks sweet! How does it perform? I am pretty sure thats what i want( nice system by the way) I also like the v-10 .


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Got you added. Wecome to the Club.


Thank you kind sir.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


It looks like you're running the same ASUS board and g.skill ram as I'm about to put together soon. How does all that fit with the V8 cooler? I was concerned that slot 1 wouldn't allow those tall sticks to fit under that monster. Any trouble in that area when your setting it all up?


No problem what so ever. There is so much room to play with on the Crosshair IV. I actually wasn't concerned at all with the V8 taking up any of the ram slots. By the way, they aren't that tall anyway. I'm waiting for the G. Skill Ripjaws to go on sale again so I can buy another 8GB. You can never have enough ram when it comes to photoshop. The V8 is such a beefy CPU cooler, but I knew the HAF X would definitely house it without a problem.


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Please add me to club. HAF 932. Here are some pics. Will update with some cable management after I get second card in










I cannot wait to see you clean that up, I'm sure you will make it look purdy.

Is that the NZXT Sentry LX? How do you like it? I'm thinking that my HAF X would look sexy with some sort of LED display on the front.

Can anyone else give me some suggestions as well?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


ADD ME







Hey guys ! Can i be added ,i just bought my HAF-X, And plan to finish the build in a month or two . I will keep you posted.


Added. Welcome aboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


Does anyone know if the third fan slot (the one that's half under the fillport tray) on the top of the HAF 932 is even worthy of a fan?


I don't think so it's pretty restricted.


----------



## steamboat

guys come on! you're buying *HAFS* not *LAFS*. what's with the cable management!?!?!??!?!?

here, read this and put some time into your case. i promise your temps will thank you!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


No problem what so ever. There is so much room to play with on the Crosshair IV. I actually wasn't concerned at all with the V8 taking up any of the ram slots. By the way, they aren't that tall anyway. I'm waiting for the G. Skill Ripjaws to go on sale again so I can buy another 8GB. You can never have enough ram when it comes to photoshop. The V8 is such a beefy CPU cooler, but I knew the HAF X would definitely house it without a problem.


Yeah, I figured this would be the case, but so many reviews for it and other similar coolers expressed concerns with ram such as the ripjaws, so I wasn't sure. Yours is the first setup I've seen using all the same parts (V8+ripjaws+Crosshair IV), so it looks like I can put that to rest now







I was really thinking twice about getting the V8, but I may just have to now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


guys come on! you're buying *HAFS* not *LAFS*. what's with the cable management!?!?!??!?!?

here, read this and put some time into your case. i promise your temps will thank you!


My current setup is horrible in terms of cable management, but I plan to change that when I put the new parts in there this week or next. Thanks for the link, it looks like there's some good info in there









FannBlade - I don't mean to be a pest, but I think my add post may have been overlooked

*runs away*


----------



## FalloutBoy

Can you can add me to the 912 list pretty please.









Also heres a link to what little build log I have so far.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...912-build.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Please add me to club. HAF 932. Here are some pics. Will update with some cable management after I get second card in










added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


Is that the NZXT Sentry LX? How do you like it? I'm thinking that my HAF X would look sexy with some sort of LED display on the front.


I'm running the NZXT and it works very well. I'm running 10 of my 12 rad fans on it. But like most I got it for it's sexyness.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


FannBlade - I don't mean to be a pest, but I think my add post may have been overlooked

*runs away*


Man you can run really fast! Got you added. Nobody feel bad about hounding me to get you added. It's easy for me to miss stuff. I'm subbed to 140 threads so forum gremlins seem to attack my brain. Not to mention the new build I'm starting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Can you can add me to the 912 list pretty please.









Also heres a link to what little build log I have so far.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...912-build.html


Got you added, looks good so far are you letting your sister help with the build?


----------



## Lost-boi

For those that were wondering, after tossing my SB mobo in last night, the CPU socket is no longer lined up. Its about .25" off from what I can see. Only 2 holes cannot be seen.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Man you can run really fast! Got you added. Nobody feel bad about hounding me to get you added. It's easy for me to miss stuff. I'm subbed to 140 threads so forum gremlins seem to attack my brain. Not to mention the new build I'm starting.


Thanks!


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


That v8 looks sweet! How does it perform? I am pretty sure thats what i want( nice system by the way) I also like the v-10 .


My temps are always under control with my v8, its super quiet. I was going to go with Noctua, but didn't want to drop the $79 for it at that time. Besides, it goes well with the rugged tank look of the HAF X


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Yeah, I figured this would be the case, but so many reviews for it and other similar coolers expressed concerns with ram such as the ripjaws, so I wasn't sure. Yours is the first setup I've seen using all the same parts (V8+ripjaws+Crosshair IV), so it looks like I can put that to rest now







I was really thinking twice about getting the V8, but I may just have to now.


Awesome! I'm glad I was of some help. Keep me posted when you get all of your goodies. By the way, what processor are you getting? My 1090t oc's like a champ on the crosshair iv.


----------



## WildZontar

I'm thinking of getting a HAF 932 because my existing build will not fit in the Centurion 5 I have now. Will two 570s, two HDDs, and a Hyper 212+ fit in a HAF 932?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildZontar;12067061*
> I'm thinking of getting a HAF 932 because my existing build will not fit in the Centurion 5 I have now. Will two 570s, two HDDs, and a Hyper 212+ fit in a HAF 932?


Sure will.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildZontar;12067061*
> I'm thinking of getting a HAF 932 because my existing build will not fit in the Centurion 5 I have now. Will two 570s, two HDDs, and a Hyper 212+ fit in a HAF 932?


yup, plenty of room. i have almost 3" of clearance w/ my 6950 and my noctua is 2mm bigger than the 212 so you're good to go!

edit, the noctua is 1.5mm bigger than the hyper lol


----------



## bajer29

moar mod pics!


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Woot! I have my Haf 932 on the way to my house now!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12067930*
> moar mod pics!


it's not a mod pic, but a friend of mine let me borrow his camera so i have a few updated pics


----------



## steamboat

i like this one too


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12070889*
> i like this one too


awesome pic but why does it look purple?


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12065633*
> By the way, what processor are you getting? My 1090t oc's like a champ on the crosshair iv.


Same here. Seems that great minds think alike (if that wasn't too cliche)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12070743*
> it's not a mod pic, but a friend of mine let me borrow his camera so i have a few updated pics


MUST BE NICE TO GET ALL BLUE FANS WITH YOUR 932 OUT OF THE BOX! *Shakes fist at Cooler Master*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12071543*
> awesome pic but why does it look purple?


Is it wrong to think that the purple actually looks better? Sorry, all the blue LED stuff has been done to death, in my opinion...


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12071543*
> awesome pic but why does it look purple?


cuz i was focusing more on getting the contrast lighting and angles right and forgot about the color balance. also i don't have any photoshop programs so i can't adjust anything. what i take is what you get








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12071641*
> 
> MUST BE NICE TO GET ALL BLUE FANS WITH YOUR 932 OUT OF THE BOX! *Shakes fist at Cooler Master*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to think that the purple actually looks better? Sorry, all the blue LED stuff has been done to death, in my opinion...


lol yeah it was nice, and i picked blue so i didn't have to change out the HDD leds to match. though i did buy an extra 120mm that you can't see attached to the bottom.

and yeah, i agree that blues been done to death, but this is going to be the first rig i get to mod and do w/e i want with, and since blue's my favorite color you're going to have to wait for my second for orange


----------



## mark3510

Wow, I haven't visited this thread for ages and Im amazed to see all of those HAF cases









A pic of mine waaayyy before


























I recently purchased a HAF912 Advanced since I want to move to a mid-size case. Eventually got tired how gargantuan my 932 looks like. Please add me to the HAF912 Users List.

I'll be adding a few minor mods to the HAF912 once my workload decreases lol.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12070743*
> it's not a mod pic, but a friend of mine let me borrow his camera so i have a few updated pics


Amazing pics. Is this using your monitor for lighting? I going to setup a pic station tomorrow and start practicing.
I also nominate you for the "member of the month".








You could try Paint.net....It's free!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510;12072775*
> Wow, I haven't visited this thread for ages and Im amazed to see all of those HAF cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of mine waaayyy before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a HAF912 Advanced since I want to move to a mid-size case. Eventually got tired how gargantuan my 932 looks like. Please add me to the HAF912 Users List.
> 
> I'll be adding a few minor mods to the HAF912 once my workload decreases lol.


Also great job on the pics.
Got you added to the 912 list. Welcome back!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Mark3510... That looks fantastic. Great job.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark3510*


Wow, I haven't visited this thread for ages and Im amazed to see all of those HAF cases









A pic of mine waaayyy before

















I recently purchased a HAF912 Advanced since I want to move to a mid-size case. Eventually got tired how gargantuan my 932 looks like. Please add me to the HAF912 Users List.

I'll be adding a few minor mods to the HAF912 once my workload decreases lol.










i really like that bottom part you made, how'd you do that? also, does it give your lower gpu cooling issues? also also, really like your drive bay fan mod


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Amazing pics. Is this using your monitor for lighting? I going to setup a pic station tomorrow and start practicing.
I also nominate you for the "member of the month".








You could try Paint.net....It's free!


the lighting on that one is kind of difficult to explain.

if you put yourself in the shooters shoes per se, there's a mix tungsten/florescent light about 4 feet above the case and 3 feet back (mixed lighting in my ceiling fan). that's what's giving the soft lighting to the entire case. then there's a tungsten light about 2 feet away and slightly elevated to give the bright spot of warm color bouncing off the right side of the noctua and the CM drive bays. then there's a 24 bulb LED spot about 2 feet away to the left and low pointing up at the middle of the case, giving the left and under side of the noctua that crisper white light. you can also see some of it's reflection off the card. then there's my 23" w/ a blank notepad giving me crisp whites in the back, and a 27" giving tan light slightly to the left of that. idk if any of that makes sense lol, it's my first time messing with a dslr.

i also had a manual 200 iso and was manually changing the shutter speed as i went depending on the lighting conditions (this is one of 300 some odd shots i took







i'm pretty sure this was a 1/10-1/20th shot.

awesome! thanks









paint.net eh? i'll check it out


----------



## FannBlade

Crap sorry I asked! So I need 14 lights and a new camera thanks.

Really I will give some of those a try. Were you shooting in macro?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Got you added, looks good so far are you letting your sister help with the build?


Thanks mate and no. She just picked the case and told me she wants some lights it it. Apart from that, I don't think she really cares. That said, she'll probably be quick to tell me what she doesn't like about it when I'm done.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Crap sorry I asked! So I need 14 lights and a new camera thanks.

Really I will give some of those a try. Were you shooting in macro?


lol not really, i'm sure i could get similar results with a point n shoot, it's just easier when you have all the adjustment of a dslr. as for the lights i started with just the ceiling fan and added from there. as soon as you start taking pictures you'll begin to say "hey, this would look really good if i had some light hitting it right here, and i can change the temperature if i use different light here" and so on and so forth. find a picture someone did that you really like and try to copy it. it'll help you train your eye to pic up how they did the shot and how you can make yours look the way you want it to.

nope, no macro, that was somewhere around 24mm (i was using an 18-55mm lens) with the focus on the top tip of the hd bay.


----------



## steamboat

also, downloaded that paint.net software and it looks pretty sweet. yet another program i have to add to my list of things to do







idk if i can get the color correction though, i think i had the wrong light filter set on the camera and i don't know how to reverse it


----------



## mark3510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Also great job on the pics. 
Got you added to the 912 list. Welcome back!


Thanks for addin me up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*


Mark3510... That looks fantastic. Great job.


Thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


i really like that bottom part you made, how'd you do that? also, does it give your lower gpu cooling issues? also also, really like your drive bay fan mod










Thanks , You can check my worklog below for more details


----------



## kennyparker1337

Anyone else have problems with the HAF 932 tool'less add-on card bay?

I can not for the life of me get my GTX 470 to clip in. My x-fi titanium does, but its like .5 inch to low, so it bends the card just a TINY TINY bit...but it looks annoying.


----------



## FannBlade

I personally never used them I went with good old fashion screws. Mine do line up properly.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12076768*
> I personally never used them I went with good old fashion screws. Mine do line up properly.


Same here


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337;12074975*
> Anyone else have problems with the HAF 932 tool'less add-on card bay?
> 
> I can not for the life of me get my GTX 470 to clip in. My x-fi titanium does, but its like .5 inch to low, so it bends the card just a TINY TINY bit...but it looks annoying.


I've had problems with them on a few cards, but eventually got them in there. I've thought about ripping those out and going with screws. I wonder if I could find some thumbscrews to use instead...


----------



## FannBlade

There is a wire you just pull up on and it will release all of them.

Thumbscrews:


----------



## kromar

i ordered a haf X today:drunken:
there was a demo case in my local shop for some time now and today the price dropped about 60Chf so i couldn't resist anymore:O


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12078737*
> i ordered a haf X today:drunken:
> there was a demo case in my local shop for some time now and today the price dropped about 60Chf so i couldn't resist anymore:O


Congrats! Show us some pics when you get it all nice and tidy!!


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12078768*
> Congrats! Show us some pics when you get it all nice and tidy!!


i will for sure, but i will wait till i get my new WC setup before i move my stuff to the new case


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


lol yeah it was nice, and i picked blue so i didn't have to change out the HDD leds to match.


I'm almost surprised CM didn't put red power/HDD LEDs on the blue 932...wouldn't that have just been an extra kick in the balls? Though it would have made us original 932 owners kind of laugh.


----------



## hfcobra

i have a HAF-X, add me! its a great case and keeps everything nice and cool


----------



## FannBlade

updated


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510;12072775*
> Wow, I haven't visited this thread for ages and Im amazed to see all of those HAF cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of mine waaayyy before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a HAF912 Advanced since I want to move to a mid-size case. Eventually got tired how gargantuan my 932 looks like. Please add me to the HAF912 Users List.
> 
> I'll be adding a few minor mods to the HAF912 once my workload decreases lol.


how did you do that bottom part covering the psu and such? I have been looking for something like that for some time now.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12083204*
> I'm almost surprised CM didn't put red power/HDD LEDs on the blue 932...wouldn't that have just been an extra kick in the balls? Though it would have made us original 932 owners kind of laugh.


Its not really the fact that they were blue that got to me. Its the fact that they were retina burning blue! With the HDD light flickering in the room with all the lights off and the monitor off it looked like someone was welding in the room!

Ive since replaced them with red ones though


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12083204*
> I'm almost surprised CM didn't put red power/HDD LEDs on the blue 932...wouldn't that have just been an extra kick in the balls? Though it would have made us original 932 owners kind of laugh.


I as well am annoyed that the blue 932 costs more. There's really no logical reason for it to cost so much more than the red. That's why I got the red, although I really prefer blue. I refuse to spend ~$20 on a single fan just to have it blue so I'm just waiting it out until I find a blue Megaflow for cheap.


----------



## thrgk

there a way to add pics to show ya my pics of the case? i dont know how to add em.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;12089117*
> there a way to add pics to show ya my pics of the case? i dont know how to add em.


You can add them to your profile and use the link to add them or you can use photo bucket or something of the sort.

Use the picture shortcut above the text box in the reply field







to add a picture link.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12083204*
> I'm almost surprised CM didn't put red power/HDD LEDs on the blue 932...wouldn't that have just been an extra kick in the balls? Though it would have made us original 932 owners kind of laugh.


ha! look on the bright side, you had to learn how to swap leds (if you weren't lazy) to get the colors to match, and now you know how to make your rig any color you want!


----------



## thrgk

heres my haf 932 pics plz add me to the club plz. If i did something wrong let me know new to posting and hoping to get into a club hehe


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;12090100*
> heres my haf 932 pics plz add me to the club plz. If i did something wrong let me know new to posting and hoping to get into a club hehe


You're fine. Someone will add you to the list shortly. If you have any questions about posting or hardware questions in general you can PM me any time. Welcome to OCN


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


heres my haf 932 pics plz add me to the club plz. If i did something wrong let me know new to posting and hoping to get into a club hehe


welcome to the club thrgk, good to have ya


----------



## Ivank

Hi everyone! Should had done this some time ago, o well never to late







. Can an admistrator add me to the haf 932 list? Thanks.

*few pic`s*


----------



## Gurloes

I'll have to get some pics of my HAF 932 up here. Some great looking cases in this thread!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*










heres my haf 932 pics plz add me to the club plz. If i did something wrong let me know new to posting and hoping to get into a club hehe


added. Welcome to the club

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ivank*


Hi everyone! Should had done this some time ago, o well never to late







. Can an administrator add me to the haf 932 list? Thanks.










Welcome aboard


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Its not really the fact that they were blue that got to me. Its the fact that they were retina burning blue! With the HDD light flickering in the room with all the lights off and the monitor off it looked like someone was welding in the room!

Ive since replaced them with red ones though










Tell me about it. I looked directly into them once and couldn't see for THREE DAYS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


ha! look on the bright side, you had to learn how to swap leds (if you weren't lazy) to get the colors to match, and now you know how to make your rig any color you want!


Well, I already knew how to do that, but I'll admit that those little things did give a hard time for some reason. I've done solder work before (mostly on arcade PCBs and arcade monitors) but this thing was more frustrating. I guess because the board was so small and it was hard to keep it from moving around. Also, was there a pun in there about the "bright side"? Ha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


If you have any questions about posting or hardware questions in general you can PM me any time. Welcome to OCN










Careful - I might take you up on that more than you would want me to!


----------



## FannBlade

Been practicing with my camera, any tips?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Play with different setting of light. Thats the good thing about digital photography... shoot, look, shoot again...

I like how the lighting plays off the bottom pix.


----------



## smoke420

Add Me


----------



## FannBlade

Looks good smoke. Got you added.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12092956*
> Been practicing with my camera, any tips?


very nice, i like the contrasting light sources. good angle.

i like it. could use a little softer light though, the left edge and i/o are screaming at me

a little softer on the backlighting on this one. the colors getting washed out

the side lighting on this one is great, really accentuates the angles on the case. the lighting up front could be a little higher and to the side to catch the drive bays

one of my favorites. i love the different lights.

i also like it zoomed in and cropped









the side of the case is too hot again in this one, i would have like a harsher angleto catch the reflection from the back of the drive cover or something like that.

another one of my favorites, the lighting is softer but still pronounced.


----------



## FannBlade

Thanks I see what you're saying. The screen on my OLD camera is not very clear.
Take pic > laptop> look> sigh > repeat.
Wish I knew more about my camera settings. Did you see the post on the photo thread with my settings?
I was thinking about bringing in a 1000 watt work light and shining off the ceiling but is was -2 this morning (something you Floridians don't know about). More practice tomorrow.
I looked at a lighting kit for $149 comes with 2 umbrella lights, bulbs and stands.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12092956*
> Been practicing with my camera, any tips?


Looks great. The only thing I would like to see is the full length of that gpu tube instead of partially being hidden behind the wires.


----------



## FannBlade

I would like that too but plug ae to close and it shoves the tubing out.


----------



## jamesschmidt82

After doing some GPU research and looking @ benchmarks online I am really getting into the 6950 GPU'S. So out of curiosity I started putting together AMD builds I would like. However all the cases I find that can hold the 6950 cards I really don't like. My favorite case comes in an AMD version but the AMD version makes me gag. So I was wondering can you remove the GPU shroud out of this case so you can fit Xfired 6950's?

Cooler Master RC-932-KWN3 HAF 932 Black Edition ATX Full Tower
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2k6w5L7Ixo[/ame]

The only thing I know at this point for sure when approaching my build is that I want a clear side panel great airflow and black interior and exterior with minimal led lights! lol


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12098479*
> After doing some GPU research and looking @ benchmarks online I am really getting into the 6950 GPU'S. So out of curiosity I started putting together AMD builds I would like. However all the cases I find that can hold the 6950 cards I really don't like. My favorite case comes in an AMD version but the AMD version makes me gag. So I was wondering can you remove the GPU shroud out of this case so you can fit Xfired 6950's?
> 
> Cooler Master RC-932-KWN3 HAF 932 Black Edition ATX Full Tower
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2k6w5L7Ixo
> 
> The only thing I know at this point for sure when approaching my build is that I want a clear side panel great airflow and black interior and exterior with minimal led lights! lol


***NEVERMIND, I Thought this was about the HAF X... I remove my answer!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12098479*
> After doing some GPU research and looking @ benchmarks online I am really getting into the 6950 GPU'S. So out of curiosity I started putting together AMD builds I would like. However all the cases I find that can hold the 6950 cards I really don't like. My favorite case comes in an AMD version but the AMD version makes me gag. So I was wondering can you remove the GPU shroud out of this case so you can fit Xfired 6950's?
> 
> Cooler Master RC-932-KWN3 HAF 932 Black Edition ATX Full Tower
> 
> The only thing I know at this point for sure when approaching my build is that I want a clear side panel great airflow and black interior and exterior with minimal led lights! lol


What GPU 'shroud'? I have the HAF 932 AMD Ed... but I never had to remove anything for my huge 5870s to fit









Don't know how I missed the CM Black Ed. comment.

*EDIT*

Unfortunately most HAF cases come in gray on the interior. Most users in this thread have them painted to match the interior with the exterior.


----------



## kromar

got the HAF-X yesterday and the box was a bit damaged, but the case looks like it never left the box:O so i basically got a 1/3 price reduction because the box was damaged

i ordered my new WC setup and will strat to port to the new case when i get all the stuff cant wait till it arrives:O


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12098479*
> After doing some GPU research and looking @ benchmarks online I am really getting into the 6950 GPU'S. So out of curiosity I started putting together AMD builds I would like. However all the cases I find that can hold the 6950 cards I really don't like. My favorite case comes in an AMD version but the AMD version makes me gag. So I was wondering can you remove the GPU shroud out of this case so you can fit Xfired 6950's?
> 
> Cooler Master RC-932-KWN3 HAF 932 Black Edition ATX Full Tower
> 
> The only thing I know at this point for sure when approaching my build is that I want a clear side panel great airflow and black interior and exterior with minimal led lights! lol


yes james you can remove that shroud on the black edition. there isn't really any need to as the cards will fit just find w/ it in (you may have to remove it to install the cards and then reinstall, but it does work). if you're looking for great airflow and a plexi side you've picked the right case!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


got the HAF-X yesterday and the box was a bit damaged, but the case looks like it never left the box:O so i basically got a 1/3 price reduction because the box was damaged









i ordered my new WC setup and will strat to port to the new case when i get all the stuff







cant wait till it arrives:O


damn lucky! i wish my box was damaged








hope you have fun with the case


----------



## rgallie

Add Me please, I just built a PC with a HAF X case








[/URL][/IMG]

I can add more pics of needed


----------



## FannBlade

Welcome to OCN and the HAF Club.

#100 HAF X


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Well, I already knew how to do that, but I'll admit that those little things did give a hard time for some reason. I've done solder work before (mostly on arcade PCBs and arcade monitors) but this thing was more frustrating. I guess because the board was so small and it was hard to keep it from moving around. Also, was there a pun in there about the "bright side"? Ha.


hehe i guess there was! also, feel free to ask us any questions you have, we're usually fairly helpful.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Thanks I see what you're saying. The screen on my OLD camera is not very clear. 
Take pic > laptop> look> sigh > repeat.
Wish I knew more about my camera settings. Did you see the post on the photo thread with my settings?
I was thinking about bringing in a 1000 watt work light and shining off the ceiling but is was -2 this morning (something you Floridians don't know about). More practice tomorrow.
I looked at a lighting kit for $149 comes with 2 umbrella lights, bulbs and stands.










oh man, not being able to see what your changes are doing sucks.

"Need help with settings and lighting. I shot these @ f5.0, shutter 1/10, exposure compensation -0.7, iso 80. These mean nothing to me. Can you explain the shutter setting?"

this is the post you're refering to right?

the f5.0 is how open the aperature is on the camera, the more open the aperature, the more light is let in at once. a smaller number means a larger opening.

the shutter 1/10 means you're "exposing" for 1/10th of a second. as a general rule, anything below 1/50 needs to be on a tripod cuz it's very difficult to hold your hand steady for anything less.

exposure compensation of -.07 means you're making the photo darker. it's difficult to explain this one. basically it's a digital boost to your fstop or aperature. if you want to close your aperature to get a larger depth of field, you would use exposer compensation to change how light or dark the shot is.

the iso 80 means you're at a very fine resolution, but also requires a greater amount of light. think of iso as a sliding scale of resolution vs light required. you would want a higher iso for movement (and or lots of light) to keep from blurring the image.

hope that helps


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12096294*
> Looks good smoke. Got you added.


TY,that means alot coming from the one with the case too awesome for words.I would have made the blue a little darker if I were you but lets face it im to lazy to even paint.lol
That thing you call a case is for lack of a better word awesome.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12104711*
> oh man, not being able to see what your changes are doing sucks.
> 
> "Need help with settings and lighting. I shot these @ f5.0, shutter 1/10, exposure compensation -0.7, iso 80. These mean nothing to me. Can you explain the shutter setting?"
> 
> this is the post you're referring to right?
> 
> the f5.0 is how open the aperture is on the camera, the more open the aperture, the more light is let in at once. a smaller number means a larger opening.
> *
> the shutter 1/10 means you're "exposing" for 1/10th of a second. as a general rule, anything below 1/50 needs to be on a tripod cuz it's very difficult to hold your hand steady for anything less.
> *
> exposure compensation of -.07 means you're making the photo darker. it's difficult to explain this one. basically it's a digital boost to your fstop or aperture. if you want to close your aperture to get a larger depth of field, you would use exposer compensation to change how light or dark the shot is.
> 
> the iso 80 means you're at a very fine resolution, but also requires a greater amount of light. think of iso as a sliding scale of resolution vs light required. you would want a higher iso for movement (and or lots of light) to keep from blurring the image.
> 
> hope that helps


You think I need to keep shutter open longer?
I know it's hard to compare , but what are you shooting @. Hard to work on lighting, I think, until camera half way set right. Here is the old camera I'm using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420;12105148*
> TY,that means alot coming from the one with the case too awesome for words.I would have made the blue a little darker if I were you but lets face it im to lazy to even paint.lol
> That thing you call a case is for lack of a better word awesome.


Thank You. You could have it painted and back together in a weekend.
Wish I could talk about the build I'm on now.
Also have a 912 I will be painting in the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12105459*
> You think I need to keep shutter open longer?
> I know it's hard to compare , but what are you shooting @. Hard to work on lighting, I think, until camera half way set right. Here is the old camera I'm using.


You need to keep the shutter open less if what he is saying. Anything less than one-fiftieth of a second (1/50) should be on a tripod is what he is saying. That would be numbers smaller than 50 in the denominator.

Try setting it to about 1/100 or faster. Not sure if 1/100 is a standard speed, so 1/125 (I know my camera has this) if not.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12105459*
> You think I need to keep shutter open longer?
> I know it's hard to compare , but what are you shooting @. Hard to work on lighting, I think, until camera half way set right. Here is the old camera I'm using.


no, i was saying you want the shutter to be faster if you're not using a tripod. for the majority of your photos i think your light was too hot for the settings you had, ie you were whiting out. try just increasing your shutter speed and watch what happens. you should see the photo darken a bit. you can also achieve this by leaving the shutter speed the same and narrowing the aperature (increasing the fstop). and of course by not having so much light on the target.

i shot those pics at 1/30-1/50, f4.0, 0exposure compensation, iso 100. your pics are looking very good, just have to add some depth








if anything mine are too dark lol


----------



## FannBlade

cool I'll try that. Yes I'm using a tripod and self timer so there's no movement..

Thanks, I really want my new build photographed well!

Maybe you can just drive up and take 500-600 shots


----------



## Zhany

I just ordered the HAF X case and i'm wondering if the front panel frying fire wire chips has been resolved?


----------



## FannBlade

90-10 chance you will get a good one. I heard to much lately.


----------



## Zhany

Alright, how would I check to make sure that I have the fixed version or that its ok?


----------



## FannBlade

hmm. other than just plugging it in I'm not sure. Maybe use an old setup if you have one.


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12104711*
> oh man, not being able to see what your changes are doing sucks.
> 
> "Need help with settings and lighting. I shot these @ f5.0, shutter 1/10, exposure compensation -0.7, iso 80. These mean nothing to me. Can you explain the shutter setting?"
> 
> this is the post you're refering to right?
> 
> the f5.0 is how open the aperature is on the camera, the more open the aperature, the more light is let in at once. a smaller number means a larger opening.
> 
> the shutter 1/10 means you're "exposing" for 1/10th of a second. as a general rule, anything below 1/50 needs to be on a tripod cuz it's very difficult to hold your hand steady for anything less.
> 
> exposure compensation of -.07 means you're making the photo darker. it's difficult to explain this one. basically it's a digital boost to your fstop or aperature. if you want to close your aperature to get a larger depth of field, you would use exposer compensation to change how light or dark the shot is.
> 
> the iso 80 means you're at a very fine resolution, but also requires a greater amount of light. think of iso as a sliding scale of resolution vs light required. you would want a higher iso for movement (and or lots of light) to keep from blurring the image.
> 
> hope that helps


Just wanted to point out that the exposure compensation setting isn't boosting so much as it is a manual override of the camera's interpretation of the image. It's a method to tell the camera to expose the final image as either darker or lighter than it would normally.
Iso is a measure of the film's (or sensor in a digital camera) sensitivity to light. A higher iso rating allows you to get a properly exposed image with less light and/or a shorter shutter speed. One disadvantage of a higher iso setting is noise. Iso has absolutely nothing to do with resolution; the resolution photos taken on the same camera with iso 100 and iso 800 will be the same, only the "noise" will be different. You're confusing motion blur with iso noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12105459*
> You think I need to keep shutter open longer?
> I know it's hard to compare , but what are you shooting @. Hard to work on lighting, I think, until camera half way set right. Here is the old camera I'm using.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12105832*
> You need to keep the shutter open less if what he is saying. Anything less than one-fiftieth of a second (1/50) should be on a tripod is what he is saying. That would be numbers smaller than 50 in the denominator.
> 
> Try setting it to about 1/100 or faster. Not sure if 1/100 is a standard speed, so 1/125 (I know my camera has this) if not.


I disagree. I think the biggest problems with his already decent photos are the spotlight he's using and the cropping of the photos. Where the rig is is already well lit and the spotlight is throwing harsh, warm light that's rather distracting. I would keep the long shutter speed (1/60 all the way to 1/10 since you have a tripod) and remove the spotlight entirely. This way you can keep the iso low to reduce noise and have an evenly lit photo.
The other issue is the framing or cropping. When you take the photo, try to have in mind what the focus should be. If you're going to get the whole case in a single shot, don't crop off random sides. If you're wanting to show off the motherboard area, don't include too much of the HDD mounts. Also, if the background is entirely white, random cords and the wood the case is resting on are going to stand out a lot.

I don't mean to be hyper critical, but I do want this case to get the photographic attention it deserves, so hopefully you don't take this advice as me being a rude jerk.

And just for kicks, try looking into this video for a quick couple of ideas for lighting.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUJKqzlRtYo&[/ame]


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12105972*
> hmm. other than just plugging it in I'm not sure. Maybe use an old setup if you have one.


Eh this seems like a nasty risk, if all is good nothing will happen, if something is wrong then my other motherboard will get a fried controller, then again I already lost a usb controller. There has to be a better way


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgallie;12103632*
> I can add more pics of needed


Of course, more pics with the inside too


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34;12106846*
> Just wanted to point out that the exposure compensation setting isn't boosting so much as it is a manual override of the camera's interpretation of the image. It's a method to tell the camera to expose the final image as either darker or lighter than it would normally.
> Iso is a measure of the film's (or sensor in a digital camera) sensitivity to light. A higher iso rating allows you to get a properly exposed image with less light and/or a shorter shutter speed. One disadvantage of a higher iso setting is noise. Iso has absolutely nothing to do with resolution; the resolution photos taken on the same camera with iso 100 and iso 800 will be the same, only the "noise" will be different. You're confusing motion blur with iso noise.
> 
> I disagree. I think the biggest problems with his already decent photos are the spotlight he's using and the cropping of the photos. Where the rig is is already well lit and the spotlight is throwing harsh, warm light that's rather distracting. I would keep the long shutter speed (1/60 all the way to 1/10 since you have a tripod) and remove the spotlight entirely. This way you can keep the iso low to reduce noise and have an evenly lit photo.
> The other issue is the framing or cropping. When you take the photo, try to have in mind what the focus should be. If you're going to get the whole case in a single shot, don't crop off random sides. If you're wanting to show off the motherboard area, don't include too much of the HDD mounts. *Also, if the background is entirely white, random cords and the wood the case is resting on are going to stand out a lot.*
> 
> I don't mean to be hyper critical, but I do want this case to get the photographic attention it deserves, so hopefully you don't take this advice as me being a rude jerk.
> 
> And just for kicks, try looking into this video for a quick couple of ideas for lighting.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUJKqzlRtYo&


Any input I get is appreciated







. I will check out the vid and give your thoughts a try. The rinky dink background ,stand, cords etc. I was aware of I just set it up to practice taking pics I will use something a little more professional looking when taking the "real" pics and try some more indirect lighting.

Thank for you help!


----------



## kromar

whats this talk about the fire wire killing the board? when/how can this happen?

EDIT: found the thread abou it and looks like im gona check if anything is shorting (broken isolation and so on) on the front panel to make sure everything is ok...


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentRampage34;12106846*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUJKqzlRtYo&


Good video. Amazing how he was able to manipulate the lighting with cardboard.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentrampage34;12106846*
> Just wanted to point out that the exposure compensation setting isn't boosting so much as it is a manual override of the camera's interpretation of the image. It's a method to tell the camera to expose the final image as either darker or lighter than it would normally.


Lets say i want to keep my shutter speed at 1/50, and my iso at 100, but i want to tighten my aperature from 4.0 to say, 8 to increase my depth of field. i can adjust my exposure compensation to compensate for the reduction in light allowed in to get the correct exposure. in this way it's boosting my cameras ability to get the shot i want. you're correct on the definition of what exposure compensation is, i didn't describe it well enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentrampage34;12106846*
> iso is a measure of the film's (or sensor in a digital camera) sensitivity to light. A higher iso rating allows you to get a properly exposed image with less light and/or a shorter shutter speed. One disadvantage of a higher iso setting is noise. Iso has absolutely nothing to do with resolution; the resolution photos taken on the same camera with iso 100 and iso 800 will be the same, only the "noise" will be different. You're confusing motion blur with iso noise.


yes iso is the measure of how sensitive the light sensor is. as you increase the iso, you can take pictures in dark areas that wouldn't be exposed correctly otherwise. however, the higher the iso, the more grainy the photo will appear, and the more noise you will have in darker areas. the actual resolution won't change, ie taking a photograph at 100 vs 1000 will still be the same resolution of say 2256x1504, but the image itself will appear to be a lower resolution. this is why it's always best to use the lowest iso possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentrampage34;12106846*
> i disagree. I think the biggest problems with his already decent photos are the spotlight he's using and the cropping of the photos. Where the rig is is already well lit and the spotlight is throwing harsh, warm light that's rather distracting. I would keep the long shutter speed (1/60 all the way to 1/10 since you have a tripod) and remove the spotlight entirely. This way you can keep the iso low to reduce noise and have an evenly lit photo.


i agree with you on cropping, however i prefer the dramatic light he's using. i prefer dramatic photos with different heat light sources and creative shadowing as opposed to even well lit photos for say, a store catalog. that being said i would back up the lights a hair and/or change your exposure settings to darken it up a hair. remember the spots should accentuate what you want us the viewer to focus on, a hot light on the back of the i/o distracts us from the gpu waterblock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentrampage34;12106846*
> The other issue is the framing or cropping. When you take the photo, try to have in mind what the focus should be. If you're going to get the whole case in a single shot, don't crop off random sides. If you're wanting to show off the motherboard area, don't include too much of the hdd mounts. Also, if the background is entirely white, random cords and the wood the case is resting on are going to stand out a lot.


yup, i agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentrampage34;12106846*
> i don't mean to be hyper critical, but i do want this case to get the photographic attention it deserves, so hopefully you don't take this advice as me being a rude jerk.


not at all. the more people contributing to the pot the tastier the stew. you did have some good points, even if i did disagree with some of them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentrampage34;12106846*
> And just for kicks, try looking into this video for a quick couple of ideas for lighting.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mujkqzlrtyo&


i like the video, i'm going to mess w/ different heat backlighting now









also, sorry for the long response time, went to a pig roast last night and had to wait for the fog to roll out of my brain


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany;12106897*
> Eh this seems like a nasty risk, if all is good nothing will happen, if something is wrong then my other motherboard will get a fried controller, then again I already lost a usb controller. There has to be a better way


i found it zhany. the issue is bad insulation on the red LED power line. apparently when they were manufacturing and/or assembling the front panel the sharp pins from the mobo pierce the wire and cause a short when you turn on the computer @ the firewire port. easy fix is to put some tape on that wire.

photo

source


----------



## catcherintherye

CM just sent me a new top panel with the new front header. They basically put a piece of sticky plastic between the panel header and the wires. It's actually pretty easy to fix yourself, just put a sticker or something so that it blocks the wires from touching the pcb board. If you take it apart you'll know what I mean, hard to explain in words.


----------



## Iching

I am looking for a mesh panel from CM Storm Sniper. Where can I get one? I need one for my HAF 922.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12115770*
> I am looking for a mesh panel from CM Storm Sniper. Where can I get one? I need one for my HAF 922.


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=341


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12115951*
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_52&products_id=341


+rep. I was looking at CM website but did not find it. Idiot I am then. Cheers.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12116197*
> +rep. I was looking at CM website but did not find it. Idiot I am then. Cheers.


You're not an idiot at all, sometimes that URL can seem "tricky".









BTW: In our neck of the geographical woods (I'm in Northern NJ not too far from the GW Bridge) we have our share of real idiots.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12116655*
> You're not an idiot at all, sometimes that URL can seem "tricky".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: In our neck of the geographical woods (I'm in Northern NJ not too far from the GW Bridge) we have our share of real idiots.


CM store is a bit messy.







I live next to Cross County Mall in Yonkers, not far from GWB. I try not to venture out to NJ since some people drive....







Actually I try not to drive at all since drivers on this side are no better.

I went to MC to get HAF922 and they did not even have one stock, only a display model. No wonder business is slow there if they do not have one of the most popular cases in stock.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12117042*
> CM store is a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live next to Cross County Mall in Yonkers, not far from GWB. I try not to venture out to NJ since some people drive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I try not to drive at all since drivers on this side are no better.
> 
> I went to MC to get HAF922 and they did not even have one stock, only a display model. No wonder business is slow there if they do not have one of the most popular cases in stock.


Never been to the MC in Yonkers but I'm sure that the final $$ price can make one "bonkers" (yeah, old term - lol!) after paying NY Tax .









I believe one can find out via their URL on their stock level most of the time.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12117286*
> Never been to the MC in Yonkers but I'm sure that the final $$ price can make one "bonkers" (yeah, old term - lol!) after paying NY Tax .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe one can find out via their URL on their stock level most of the time.


Nahhh, URL for MC is no good. They have a lot of items in store that are not listed online. NY are and in particular Westchester County blow in terms of taxes, NJ is in 2nd spot.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12119393*
> Nahhh, URL for MC is no good. They have a lot of items in store that are not listed online. NY are and in particular Westchester County blow in terms of taxes, NJ is in 2nd spot.


Number 1 in everything else.







The tax almost negates the savings on the i7 2600K.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12119393*
> Nahhh, URL for MC is no good. They have a lot of items in store that are not listed online. NY are and in particular Westchester County blow in terms of taxes, NJ is in 2nd spot.


Doesn't make too much sense staying in these parts much longer as one needs a very good income to live here.

MC is not good for not giving much descriptions and photos as well as what you said about the URL not being accurate of what the store sells.


----------



## Parish_Rane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12060065*
> I believe it fits, but you might have to drill new thumbscrew holes. Not sure if that applies to the right side door, or just the Sniper side panel for the 922.


This is an old question but I tested it today. The 932 right side panel, without window or fan, fits just fine on the left side. No modification, the handhold portion is even in the same spot. Will be symmetrical with the exception of those vents near the front. Screw holes and everything line up.


----------



## seesee

just curious in terms of sound proofing.. is the HAF-932 more noisy than HAF-X? Because i notice the 932 side panel have more mesh holes....


----------



## Arkwin

Alrighty, who has a good carrying case for the HAF 932, that they use, or knows that they fit for the haf932 100%.

most i find are just a tiny bit too small, or look super cheap, and look like they will break with all that awesome inside of them. lol

ex. like cheap looking buckles and so on


----------



## steamboat

oh man, luggin a 932 around to a lan has to be a pita


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12130734*
> oh man, luggin a 932 around to a lan has to be a pita


Yeah, F-that!

My HAF-X when it was empty I think weighed about as much as my previous Gigabyte Aluminum full tower when loaded... The HAF-X loaded is ridiculous, I can't imagine the 932 being much different.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12130734*
> oh man, luggin a 932 around to a lan has to be a pita


Yes. Yes it is. But you know what, I always have the fastest PC there also.


----------



## Arkwin

yea. plus all the bling inside it, people always wanna take it apart and look inside, so i just leave it open, haha.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkwin;12131003*
> yea. plus all the bling inside it, people always wanna take it apart and look inside, so i just leave it open, haha.


Bring it here - we'll tear it apart.

I could always use spare computer parts.


----------



## Mattroid

Just got in my Demciflex filter set for the 932. The side filter is kind of bent up - any tips for flattening these things out smooth?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12130972*
> Yes. Yes it is. But you know what, I always have the fastest PC there also.


Not much more needs said here.









I use to have 24 man lans here at home and went to a bunch. Lans are great fun. But lugging those heavy CRT's Whew!


----------



## FannBlade

Time to vote for the HAF Hall of Fame! (post #2)

So vote now for your favorite!


----------



## Tw34k

I think I qualify to join the club with my new build.

About 2-3 weeks old by now, pics from first day and the power supply was the only not brand new part which then proceeded to fail a day ago and will be replaced soon.


----------



## FannBlade

Welcome to OCN and the HAF club. Got you added to the list. Be sure to post pics as thing progress.


----------



## jjustinia11

I am moding a HAF X case. I want to install all Blue LED Fans, 3 in total 2-200mm on the top and 1-230mm in the front. I have all Coolermaster replacement fans (pain to get the 230mm one). But I want to be able to control the LED light on/off. They dont seem to have the extra wire to do this.

Can anyone tell me how I might achieve this.

also, has anyone else notices that the screw holes on the optional top fan are not the same size as the screws that come with the replacement fan? I was just planning on drilling this out. advice is needed.

I am building my first system:
i7-2600k
asus p67 evo
16gb ripjaw X RAM (i know this is overkill, it was just a good deal)
120 g vertex 2 SSD for boot
2tb WD black sata 6g/sec
HD XFX 6870
corsair 850W PSU
coolermaster hyper 212+
arctic silver thermal paste

Waiting to OC when Bios problems fixed, planning on building this weekend.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjustinia11;12132618*
> I am moding a HAF X case. I want to install all Blue LED Fans, 3 in total 2-200mm on the top and 1-230mm in the front. I have all Coolermaster replacement fans (pain to get the 230mm one). But I want to be able to control the LED light on/off. They dont seem to have the extra wire to do this.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how I might achieve this.
> 
> also, has anyone else notices that the screw holes on the optional top fan are not the same size as the screws that come with the replacement fan? I was just planning on drilling this out. advice is needed.
> 
> I am building my first system:
> i7-2600k
> asus p67 evo
> 16gb ripjaw X RAM (i know this is overkill, it was just a good deal)
> 120 g vertex 2 SSD for boot
> 2tb WD black sata 6g/sec
> HD XFX 6870
> corsair 850W PSU
> coolermaster hyper 212+
> arctic silver thermal paste


Use standard case screws (like ones used to hold a hard drive, psu, or pci device in). Those are what are used on the other 200mm fan. They screw right in.


----------



## jjustinia11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;12132650*
> Use standard case screws (like ones used to hold a hard drive, psu, or pci device in). Those are what are used on the other 200mm fan. They screw right in.


Cool, but the other problem is that the second fan is too close to the USB 3.0 front panel cables. I was going to drill new holes closer to the rear fan and shave of the top tabs on the fan so the case top close with out interfering with the new fan. Has any one had this problem with the second fan being to close to the front?

Thank you!

by the way I play pearl drums!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjustinia11;12132695*
> Cool, but the other problem is that the second fan is too close to the USB 3.0 front panel cables. I was going to drill new holes closer to the rear fan and shave of the top tabs on the fan so the case top close with out interfering with the new fan. Has any one had this problem with the second fan being to close to the front?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> by the way I play pearl drums!


Haha, I also use Pearl... a Pearl Masters Studio. I use this screen name everywhere and it is old.

Also, as to the USB3 cables, clip the zip ties holding the cables together and it will allow you to manipulate them and get them sort of out of the way. It takes a little work, but you can get it closed.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34k;12131825*
> I think I qualify to join the club with my new build.
> 
> About 2-3 weeks old by now, pics from first day and the power supply was the only not brand new part which then proceeded to fail a day ago and will be replaced soon.


i want that side panel so bad >.<
welcome to the club!


----------



## marl

Re-did my loop. Best I've ever done cable management wise, but I don't like having the PSU flipped that way. Wish I had cut the holes for the rad more closer to the fan so I have room for my modular cables.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marl;12133006*
> Re-did my loop. Best I've ever done cable management wise, but I don't like having the PSU flipped that way. Wish I had cut the holes for the rad more closer to the fan so I have room for my modular cables.


sounds like you already know what to do


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12126144*
> just curious in terms of sound proofing.. is the HAF-932 more noisy than HAF-X? Because i notice the 932 side panel have more mesh holes....


any comments?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkwin;12131003*
> yea. plus all the bling inside it, people always wanna take it apart and look inside, so i just leave it open, haha.


I leave mine shut, I dont like grubby hands groping my hardware.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12135082*
> any comments?


Most of us don't own both a HAF-X and 932. My 932 has mesh in the top and front. I do not have a mesh panel in the side because mine's superspecialsauce. I would imagine a normal 932 is a little louder than a HAF-X. The best thing you can do to combat the noise is go with a water cooling solution or go with high quality low sound fans. Other than that I am just as clueless as you


----------



## Sypieni

I've done some new paint job on my 932. Hope you'll like it. I'm sleeving my HX-850 right now, I'll post some pics when I'm done.
Let me know what you guys think.

PS : Sorry for the ****ty iPhone pics


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sypieni*


I've done some new paint job on my 932. Hope you'll like it. I'm sleeving my HX-850 right now, I'll post some pics when I'm done.
Let me know what you guys think.

PS : Sorry for the ****ty iPhone pics


I don't usually care for all the blue stuff, but that looks nice







I was going to say you should replace your standard red SATA cables with some blue ones, but then I noticed the other red accents on the board and fans, so it works


----------



## Lost-boi

Ill try to get some better pics for my nomination tonight.
Loop is a little different and I finally got the SB gear installed


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

OK so received mine yesterday and put it all together last night. OMG I really love this case. I have some GT in there and its so quite and cooooool.....

Ill work on getting picks up tonight.


----------



## FannBlade

I'm not that familiar with the X but I don't you would hear much difference. The large fans are very quite.

Voting poll is up and will close in 5 days. Vote!

Also the MOTM (Mod of the Month) is also up for voting. Go vote for your favorite!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12135082*
> any comments?


i think the problem like bajer said is nobody owns a 932 *and* an X. tbh my 932 is very very quiet minus the jet engine of a graphics card i have in there. i put one extra 120 in the bottom, but as it stand til i get more doh to mod it that's how it's gonna stay.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12135701*
> I've done some new paint job on my 932. Hope you'll like it. I'm sleeving my HX-850 right now, I'll post some pics when I'm done.
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> PS : Sorry for the ****ty iPhone pics


i like the color scheme, and that's a very clean CC install, good job!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12136934*
> I'm not that familiar with the X but I don't you would hear much difference. The large fans are very quite.
> 
> Voting poll is up and will close in 5 days. Vote!
> 
> Also the MOTM (Mod of the Month) is also up for voting. Go vote for your favorite!


i just voted! betcha can't guess who i voted for









*edit: to make life easier, if you don't have 35 rep, you're supposed to PM [PWN]Schubie and tell him who you're voting for. do it before it's too late!

seriously guys, all of you should be clicking el linko and voting for fannblade this month. go nao!


----------



## Lost-boi

Man I wish I had more time for better pics showing my work.
Fannblade, would that be ok if you updated my submission with new pics or am I locked in with what I have?
Either way ill try to take more


----------



## FannBlade

Definitely post more pics and I will just add a page to your name in the list.

Also the MOTM is every month and I would like to see some more HAF's involved.
Just be sure you don't post a work log anywhere but on OCN. You also have the opportunity to run it in the following MOTM if you don't win.

So get those cameras out and build!
Might even make MOTM winner automatically winner of HoF.


----------



## steamboat

does anyone happen to have any extra white or deep blue mdpc lying around from an earlier build? i'm trying to see if i can get the parts needed to enter this years case comp but i'm tight on funds. i'd pay shipping of course, just lookin to save every penny i can


----------



## FannBlade

You should post in the "wanted" section. Another member is asking the same thing there.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12137791*
> Definitely post more pics and I will just add a page to your name in the list.


Sweet, I was trying to hold off for the SB gear but now that its good to go I want to update it


----------



## steamboat

kk, will do


----------



## SilentRampage34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12135701*
> I've done some new paint job on my 932. Hope you'll like it. I'm sleeving my HX-850 right now, I'll post some pics when I'm done.
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> PS : Sorry for the ****ty iPhone pics


I like it, looks clean and it's a nice shade of blue. What kind of paint is it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12135082*
> any comments?


I think the sound difference in negligible given identical fans. My 922 is just a pleasant hum that I only notice when I think about it. So long as you choose fans no louder than the stock case fans or your gpu fans, I doubt any HAF case will be heard over a cat's purr :kindaserious:


----------



## ilocos boy

pls. add me to the club thank u....


----------



## FannBlade

If your talking about MOTM.
PM repo and he will add your vote


----------



## steamboat

nope, the wanted section. can't post.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12135082*
> any comments?


No difference at all, in my opinion. I borrowed a friend's 932 over the weekend for oc'ing. Couldn't hear any difference. And I just made the X even more quiet by cutting away those plastic honeycomb meshes. I never liked those. Very cheap case modding.


----------



## FannBlade

Have you already started with MDPC? I think I'm going to give paracord a try on this build.
Stuff is cheap


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12139571*
> Have you already started with MDPC? I think I'm going to give paracord a try on this build.
> Stuff is cheap


Paracord? How on this planet are you going to do that?
I have no idea atm on how to mod this case. Looks darn good as it is. Don't like the window on the side panel much, though.. I mean, it looks good but it's got scratches already. Might get some real glass for it or something. And the "rivets" that holds it in place are NOT good.

Btw.. Here's a link to win a slightly modded 912. http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/01/17/cooler-master-haf-912-case-mod-giveaway/ Register, comment and wait..









P.S. PC store told me that 200mm Antec Big Boy-fans will fit in these cases. Well, they most certainly will not..


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Have you already started with MDPC? I think I'm going to give paracord a try on this build.
Stuff is cheap


link? i haven't ordered anything yet. all i care about is no seethrough to the wires


----------



## FannBlade

paracord
Search the forums someone here uses it alot


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilocos boy*


pls. add me to the club thank u....


Added
Welcome to the club

Edit: paracord sleeving


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

I can haz an add to the club?

Will post some pics tonight!


----------



## XtachiX

why isnt fannblade in that poll list?
i was gonna vote you for some reason


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*


I can haz an add to the club?

Will post some pics tonight!


Get the pics posted and I will get you added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


why isnt fannblade in that poll list?
i was gonna vote you for some reason










: No one would nominate me







kidding of course.

If you want vote, head over to the MOTM.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


why isnt fannblade in that poll list?
i was gonna vote you for some reason


yes yes, go to the MOTM forums and vote for fannblade!

also, holy crap that paracord looks awesome!


----------



## Viridian1

Add me to the list =]


----------



## scaz

I thought I would add up some pictures from my pc.


----------



## Lost-boi

Update for my HAF hall of fame photos


----------



## steamboat

looks good lost.

who voted for me? lol


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Update for my HAF hall of fame photos



















Lost
That is truly an amazing build! Did you do a build log? You should enter the next MOTM I think it would do very very well.
Your attention to detail in the wiring is first rate and is a really good idea using the black wires vs sleeving gives it a nice clean slim look.

I'm in shock so I will have to wait for my heart rate to come down, then I will do the updates.


----------



## Nzo

Can anyone tell me if you can fit a 200mm fan on the side panel of a haf 922 with a cpu cooler such as a noctua nh-d14 or thermaltake frio?


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Update for my HAF hall of fame photos








cut



















How did you do your wiring like that? its freakin amazing. I ask cuz my psu has the all black wires like that. Did you just rip the sleeving off and seperate them or what?


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Update for my HAF hall of fame photos







<snip>


Great looking build







.

Is there a benefit to having those two connectors between the 2 gpu's as opposed to only having 1 connector?
I would think that there would be a tendency for the flow to attempt to go back on itself a little when it gets to the 2nd card? Or am I looking at it all wrong?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


How did you do your wiring like that? its freakin amazing. I ask cuz my psu has the all black wires like that. Did you just rip the sleeving off and seperate them or what?


He did one wire at a time with new wire.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Great looking build







.

Is there a benefit to having those two connectors between the 2 gpu's as opposed to only having 1 connector?
I would think that there would be a tendency for the flow to attempt to go back on itself a little when it gets to the 2nd card? Or am I looking at it all wrong?


Good question I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


I thought I would add up some pictures from my pc. 










Nice looking build love the white and black. White looks Soooo clean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Update for my HAF hall of fame photos











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nzo*


Can anyone tell me if you can fit a 200mm fan on the side panel of a haf 922 with a cpu cooler such as a noctua nh-d14 or thermaltake frio?


*Come on 922 guys he needs help!*


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

As promised, my pics........looking forward to modding







(maybe)


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Great looking build







.

Is there a benefit to having those two connectors between the 2 gpu's as opposed to only having 1 connector?
I would think that there would be a tendency for the flow to attempt to go back on itself a little when it gets to the 2nd card? Or am I looking at it all wrong?


It brings the GPU temperatures much closer together than a series setup and is physically very solid.


----------



## crunchie

I have just the single connector on my setup and I don't see any difference in temps between the two.
I know you can buy blocks that are either series or parallel, but I can't get my head around the physics of it







.


----------



## FannBlade

Hey Team 
I'm not sure how many of you followed the "case giveaway" I did. So I thought I would link to the one I feel really good about.
As some of you may know I added a 4th case at the very end because I thought *5prout* really deserved a new case of her own. go check it out.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


I have just the single connector on my setup and I don't see any difference in temps between the two.
I know you can buy blockc that are either series or parallel, but I can't get my head around the physics of it







.


My experience with series was a 3C difference under full load and a 1C with parallel. A proper parallel setup would have a "Y" connector before and after the two blocks if that makes it easier to understand. The two connector setup is a sort of hybrid. You know you will have to try it now, don't you?


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12145128*
> Hey Team
> I'm not sure how many of you followed the "case giveaway" I did. So I thought I would link to the one I feel really good about.
> As some of you may know I added a 4th case at the very end because I thought *5prout* really deserved a new case of her own. go check it out.


she's so tiny! it's awesome that's she's starting so young


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just found this. My girlfriend must've taken this pic as I was building the night I got my HAF-X. I think it's a sweet pic.


----------



## Senator

I'd like to request my name addend-ed to the list!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12144438*
> Lost
> That is truly an amazing build! Did you do a build log? You should enter the next MOTM I think it would do very very well.
> Your attention to detail in the wiring is first rate and is a really good idea using the black wires vs sleeving gives it a nice clean slim look.
> 
> I'm in shock so I will have to wait for my heart rate to come down, then I will do the updates.


Thank you FannBlade







I never really had a build log, this has been an ongoing project for awhile so there are bits here and there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12144607*
> How did you do your wiring like that? its freakin amazing. I ask cuz my psu has the all black wires like that. Did you just rip the sleeving off and seperate them or what?


The wiring was all hand done by myself, Even all the fans in this build have had all the wires removed and new black ones soldered on. I had a pic the other week on here showing I even changed the pump wiring








Sleeving is nice and all but I wanted something different and sleek for this build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12144675*
> Is there a benefit to having those two connectors between the 2 gpu's as opposed to only having 1 connector?
> I would think that there would be a tendency for the flow to attempt to go back on itself a little when it gets to the 2nd card? Or am I looking at it all wrong?


Its just a parallel setup. You get a higher water flow and the cards temps are more of the same. I just had it setup serial a week ago on my old hardware (minus the GPUs) and my temps were 3c hotter. I normally stick to parallel if I can









Thanks for all the kind words guys! it means a lot after putting in all the time and effort into those wires alone!


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t;12144940*
> As promised, my pics........looking forward to modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (maybe)


Was it hard to set up the H50 in your HAF 932? I have one and im thinking of using an H50!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FannBlade

The H50 is a bolt on system. Just mount the plate and attach to CPU then mount the rad to the back fan location.
To get more out of it grab a couple fans and set it up as push-pull blowing out.
I have one I'm running in my Sniper case and it does a good job.
I did have it temporally setup on my i7 while I was working on my loop, but had to run it a stock clocks to keep temps down. So just depends what you are going to expect from it.


----------



## XtachiX

btw, i like haf 922 best to be included XD
i would vote for hafenvy any day


----------



## Aximous

I second that


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12144438*
> Lost
> That is truly an amazing build! Did you do a build log? You should enter the next MOTM I think it would do very very well.
> Your attention to detail in the wiring is first rate and is a really good idea using the black wires vs sleeving gives it a nice clean slim look.
> 
> I'm in shock so I will have to wait for my heart rate to come down, then I will do the updates.


Agreed on all accounts. That wiring is absolutely perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12148141*
> The wiring was all hand done by myself, Even all the fans in this build have had all the wires removed and new black ones soldered on. I had a pic the other week on here showing I even changed the pump wiring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving is nice and all but I wanted something different and sleek for this build.


That's really some awesome work. I wish I had the patience to do that, but I know myself better than that!


----------



## Lost-boi

Thanks guys!
Im still not 100% satisfied with it yet. I have to massage some of those cables so the wires lay where I want them. Overall its just what I was going for


----------



## AMDMAXX

Add me

Not that good of a picture but its not done yet I got to get the Cold Cathodes for it then its officially done...


----------



## seesee

OMG, I just exchange the HAF-932 side panel for the original HAF-X side panel and the noise is reduced by a lot!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12158295*
> OMG, I just exchange the HAF-932 side panel for the original HAF-X side panel and the noise is reduced by a lot!


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Magmo

add me! i wanna be on the list! i promise i have a HAF 922, actually in the middle of modding it a little anyways, here's some proof!










ps- if anyone would be interested i can definitely add more photos of the case once i get it all back up and running


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ouch... I can't get any love on here huh? I only have 1 vote?







I guess I need to step it up a bit huh? Well anyone with any questions feel free to contact me directly and if I don't know the answer then I will find it for you. I want to say, good luck to the other 3 nominees for this month. May the best person win.

P.S. Sorry I have been MIA a lot lately guys. I have had a ton of personal issues going on over here and to top that out my computer is starting to crap out on me again... Time for tax time upgrades lol. Hexacore CPU (Intel of course lol) and 1200w PSU here I come.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12158640*
> pics or it didn't happen


why do you want pics of my new side panels??

I notice a problem, the side panel doesn't flush to the casing.. damn


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12145249*
> My experience with series was a 3C difference under full load and a 1C with parallel. A proper parallel setup would have a "Y" connector before and after the two blocks if that makes it easier to understand. The two connector setup is a sort of hybrid. You know you will have to try it now, don't you?


nooooooooooooooo...........don't make me do it..................


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


...and 1200w PSU here I come.


Why in the world do you need a 1200watt PSU? My 1000w is even overkill, I just got a great deal on it from a friend.


----------



## yojimboryuu

Hello and Good Morning,

I am looking at a couple of cpu coolers. The first is an A70 from Corsair, the second is a SpinQ from Thermaltake, third is a V6GT from Cooler Master, and finally the Zalman CNP S9900 Max. I have just seen the latter one today online and am very interested in it. Has anyone used these four coolers before? If so, which out of the four do you think works best in our HAF 932 cases?

Also, while I am posting a question... I currently have two 120mm Cooler Master LED fans wire tied to my hard drive cage to pull air from the hard drives and push it out into the main case area. I have not had a chance to measure this, but is it easy to fit a stack of four fans in there strait to the ceiling of the case?

Thanks so much,
James.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu*


Also, while I am posting a question... I currently have two 120mm Cooler Master LED fans wire tied to my hard drive cage to pull air from the hard drives and push it out into the main case area. I have not had a chance to measure this, but is it easy to fit a stack of four fans in there strait to the ceiling of the case?

Thanks so much,
James.


I have a 120mm fan installed where I have extra room in the optical drive bays. It seems to fit just fine







I ghetto rigged a piece of cardboard to direct the flow of air more into the case. But as far as HDD bays, I am at a loss


----------



## yojimboryuu

Looking at that picture, my two fans start at the bottom of the hard drive cage inside and are wire tied to it. The top of the second fan goes about 4mm past the cage where the gap is at the 5.25 bays. Do you know what the exact height is of the case inside from bottom to top?


----------



## seesee

by the way.. why you don't you guys consider adding a 140mm fan instead of a 120mm? I manage to do that using 3 1/2 slots on a HAF-X


----------



## yojimboryuu

I guess if it fits. See my fans are in the main compartment of the case and not inside the bays. I am just trying to figure out if I can fit four 120's on top of each other and still fit to the top. My servers here at work have four fans that way but are only 92mm and use supermicro towers instead. So I want to try and duplicate that at home in my HAF.


----------



## Rai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu*


I currently have two 120mm Cooler Master LED fans wire tied to my hard drive cage to pull air from the hard drives and push it out into the main case area. I have not had a chance to measure this, but is it easy to fit a stack of four fans in there strait to the ceiling of the case?


It is highly possible to do as I have seen it done before.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-complete.html

hope this helps









Rai


----------



## yojimboryuu

Thank You for the link to the fans build.


----------



## yojimboryuu

Hey All,

I am thinking of upgrading my video card so that I can have better HD video on my PC. (I usually transcode everything over to my ps3 to watch on 50" HDTV) But now I am looking at a LED monitor and would like to have better video on my pc as well. I do not want to spend over $100 and would rather spend around $50 to $60. I was looking at the EGVA 01 G-P3-1450-TR GeForce GTS 450 1024mb card from tiger direct for $99.99 but am open to suggestions. I will only use Nvidia in my systems, I have been burned by ATI one too many times. So any ideas? I would also like it to have the option of dual dvi support if possible for future expansion of multiple screens (Just not enough room right now).

Also, I only have a 600w PSU; so it can't be something to hurt the overall performance of the PC either.

Thanks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I need a 1200w PSU because I have Champagne dreams on a Natural Ice beer budget and eventually want to have 3 eVGA GTX 580 SC's and a Physx card in my computer and to do that I need the 1200w PSU or larger. I am just looking to the future on this one. I want to make sure that when I put my power supply in there that I have more than enough power for what I have and what I will have in the future. My broken 1000w PSU just isn't going to cut it anymore.

@yojimboryuu I found This GTX 450 at Newegg for about $110 and it has a 888 MHz OC on the Core. I don't think that you will find a lifetime warranty version of a 450 (I don't think that there even is one) for $100 but this seems to be a good card to me and Galaxy is a pretty good GPU manufacturer. Hope that this helps but make sure that you look many different places besides just Tiger Direct and Newegg because you would be surprised what you can find. Hell I would even go and check the for sale threads on here because people are always selling GPU's for cheap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Why in the world do you need a 1200watt PSU? My 1000w is even overkill, I just got a great deal on it from a friend.


----------



## Lost-boi

Ok, I got ya.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you look at the pics for my name on the first page you will see that I have a 120mm fan zip tied into the top 3 drive bays (Well the top one has a ODD in it but the next 3 down from that one) and blowing in fresh air on my Cooler Master V10 which significantly lowered temps overall in my case and for my CPU. It also helps to change the fans that you have on your CPU cooler and to make sure that you upgrade the rear 140mm fan to a higher CFM fan (This is only advised if you have enough air coming in so that you can keep your positive pressure in your case and that will keep the dust down inside your case). If you have anymore questions about this I can help you out. Also I know that I have a HAF X but I have a HAF 932 door on it and the metal case part of a HAF X is the same size as it is for the HAF 932. And please guys, for the love of Pete, change out your stock fans in your cases for some mega flows. They are a much higher CFM than the stock fans. I think that the stock black fans that come with the HAF cases (The 200mm ones) are 75CFM and the Megaflow's are 110CFM which makes a huge difference. I have so much air moving through my case now that if this thing had wings, it would take off. I actually have found myself turning the Heater on in my house because when I sit next to my computer I get cold chills lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12161257*
> I have a 120mm fan installed where I have extra room in the optical drive bays. It seems to fit just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ghetto rigged a piece of cardboard to direct the flow of air more into the case. But as far as HDD bays, I am at a loss


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu;12161636*
> Looking at that picture, my two fans start at the bottom of the hard drive cage inside and are wire tied to it. The top of the second fan goes about 4mm past the cage where the gap is at the 5.25 bays. Do you know what the exact height is of the case inside from bottom to top?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12161719*
> by the way.. why you don't you guys consider adding a 140mm fan instead of a 120mm? I manage to do that using 3 1/2 slots on a HAF-X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu;12161788*
> I guess if it fits. See my fans are in the main compartment of the case and not inside the bays. I am just trying to figure out if I can fit four 120's on top of each other and still fit to the top. My servers here at work have four fans that way but are only 92mm and use supermicro towers instead. So I want to try and duplicate that at home in my HAF.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rai;12162125*
> It is highly possible to do as I have seen it done before.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/610473-haf-932-wall-fans-build-complete.html
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rai


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu;12162262*
> Thank You for the link to the fans build.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu;12161193*
> Hello and Good Morning,
> 
> I am looking at a couple of cpu coolers. The first is an A70 from Corsair, the second is a SpinQ from Thermaltake, third is a V6GT from Cooler Master, and finally the Zalman CNP S9900 Max. I have just seen the latter one today online and am very interested in it. Has anyone used these four coolers before? If so, which out of the four do you think works best in our HAF 932 cases?


of the ones you have listed there i would go with the zalman. do not get the spinq. it is the worst cooler i've ever used


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;12163250*
> I need a 1200w PSU because I have Champagne dreams on a Natural Ice beer budget


then might i suggest miller high life?


----------



## stonedzen

Hey HAF 912 owners, can anyone tell me if this case will support an RS240 radiator internally, mounted on top? If anyone has a pic of such a setup that would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDMAXX;12157343*
> Add me
> 
> Not that good of a picture but its not done yet I got to get the Cold Cathodes for it then its officially done...


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magmo;12158993*
> add me! i wanna be on the list! i promise i have a HAF 922, actually in the middle of modding it a little anyways, here's some proof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps- if anyone would be interested i can definitely add more photos of the case once i get it all back up and running


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonedzen;12164336*
> Hey HAF 912 owners, can anyone tell me if this case will support an RS240 radiator internally, mounted on top? If anyone has a pic of such a setup that would be awesome. Thanks!


I have a 912 and a 240 rad in the garage I'm sure it fits but I will check and make sure and post a pic.


----------



## stonedzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12170581*
> I have a 912 and a 240 rad in the garage I'm sure it fits but I will check and make sure and post a pic.


That would be awesome man, thanks


----------



## Magmo

Thanks for the Add Fannblade!

as a newly accepted member I figure I will post up a few more pics now that im finished modding for the time being, enjoy what I have decided to call "Abyss"

The black and red paintjob









A little Window Modding









my attempts at some 922 and non-modular PSU cable management

















my modded 922 in its fresh glory


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonedzen;12164336*
> Hey HAF 912 owners, can anyone tell me if this case will support an RS240 radiator internally, mounted on top? If anyone has a pic of such a setup that would be awesome. Thanks!


Unfortunately I will have to say NO it won't. Not without some heavy modifications.

Only options is mount it outside on the back or top. If you have a short PSU it will fit in the bottom with hard drive bays removed.

Here our some pic of internal locations. Pics are a little washed out I had it on the wrong settings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## steven88

hey guys, I just picked up a HAF X not too long ago...My Noctua D14 will be coming in tomorrow...I was just wondering how you guys mounted the CPU cooler? Did you guys mount it traditionally front to back? Or did you mount it bottom to top (pushing out the top 200mm fan)?

So far I'm loving this case...I already ordered an extra 200mm fan to mount on the top (only one comes with the case)....and maybe add a 120/140mm where the 5.25 drive bays are...that should about do it for cooling....


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12173982*
> hey guys, I just picked up a HAF X not too long ago...My Noctua D14 will be coming in tomorrow...I was just wondering how you guys mounted the CPU cooler? Did you guys mount it traditionally front to back? Or did you mount it bottom to top (pushing out the top 200mm fan)?
> 
> So far I'm loving this case...I already ordered an extra 200mm fan to mount on the top (only one comes with the case)....and maybe add a 120/140mm where the 5.25 drive bays are...that should about do it for cooling....


I would way push it out the top. Heat rises and the big fan would be better to push out that heat than the 120 in the back.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*


I would way push it out the top. Heat rises and the big fan would be better to push out that heat than the 120 in the back.


The whole "hot air rises" thing gets tossed out the window when fans push the air around.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


hey guys, I just picked up a HAF X not too long ago...My Noctua D14 will be coming in tomorrow...I was just wondering how you guys mounted the CPU cooler? Did you guys mount it traditionally front to back? Or did you mount it bottom to top (pushing out the top 200mm fan)?

So far I'm loving this case...I already ordered an extra 200mm fan to mount on the top (only one comes with the case)....and maybe add a 120/140mm where the 5.25 drive bays are...that should about do it for cooling....


i thought about mounting it top to bottom, but i decided to go with the traditional side to side to get some extra airflow around my ram.


----------



## steamboat

alright fannblade, it's you and me, time to kick your @s.... oh wait, you're in a different division. good luck! haha

also, thanks for that tip on the sleeving, it put me in exactly the pricerange i needed to be to do this mod


----------



## stonedzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12173840*
> Unfortunately I will have to say NO it won't. Not without some heavy modifications.
> 
> Only options is mount it outside on the back or top. If you have a short PSU it will fit in the bottom with hard drive bays removed.
> 
> Here our some pic of internal locations. Pics are a little washed out I had it on the wrong settings.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the detailed reply, you answered my question thoroughly and I have decided to scrap a little more money together and get a 690 II advanced instead. Thanks again man!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12176369*
> alright fannblade, it's you and me, time to kick your @s.... oh wait, you're in a different division. good luck! haha
> 
> also, thanks for that tip on the sleeving, it put me in exactly the price range i needed to be to do this mod


I saw you got registered. Awesome! Can't wait till July to see what everyone builds. I hope the paracord work out for you. Look on the OP I put up some links today. There's a good video on paracord.
Maybe you should jump up to Professional?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonedzen;12176761*
> Thanks for the detailed reply, you answered my question thoroughly and I have decided to scrap a little more money together and get a 690 II advanced instead. Thanks again man!


Your welcome. What no HAF series? Make sure you check out the refurbs in the cooler master store. I've bought several and they all look brand new.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Anyone selling or know where I can get a blue LED fan for cheap to replace the red on my 932? I'm not very willing to get it at $20.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12177795*
> Anyone selling or know where I can get a blue LED fan for cheap to replace the red on my 932? I'm not very willing to get it at $20.


You need to find someone that has one used or you can mod that fan by switching out the leds.


----------



## maxextz

sign me up got my ginormous box with a big black shiny fantastic looking case today

pics to come when i change over my stuff.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12178270*
> sign me up got my ginormous box with a big black shiny fantastic looking case today
> 
> pics to come when i change over my stuff.


CONGRATS!

Are you sure your case won't melt?









hint...hint....Your Location.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12178026*
> You need to find someone that has one used or you can mod that fan by switching out the leds.


Pffft... I don't have a soldering iron so that would defeat the purpose of saving the $20 from the fan lol.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12178425*
> Pffft... I don't have a soldering iron so that would defeat the purpose of saving the $20 from the fan lol.


Nah, just use the HOT HOT Florida sun to melt solder.









But you can purchase a 30 or 40W soldering iron for $1.00 at a dollar type store, at least I'm able to in NJ.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12177760*
> I saw you got registered. Awesome! Can't wait till July to see what everyone builds. I hope the paracord work out for you. Look on the OP I put up some links today. There's a good video on paracord.
> Maybe you should jump up to Professional?


sweet i'll check em out

you vastly overestimate my skills lol. i thought about going intermediate, but i have no idea how this is going to go seeing as it's my second case mod (my first being switching out the momentary switch on an antec 300 to a different kind). i'm sure they'll bump me up if i get too carried away. if money wasn't an issue i'd def be intermediate and maybe even pro but i'm gonna have to mod as i get the parts and don't wanna bite off more than i can chew








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12178343*
> CONGRATS!
> 
> Are you sure your case won't melt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint...hint....Your Location.


i just got weird looks cuz i laughed so loudly, thanks


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12178343*
> CONGRATS!
> 
> Are you sure your case won't melt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint...hint....Your Location.


well its better than just Ireland and hell sounds more exotic although wouldnt do the temps good.









i thought every man had an soldering iron?









just to add i read countless threads and reviews about this case but seeing it here in person its even better than i expected,love it for sure.


----------



## steamboat

water cooling c*l*ub link fannblade


----------



## FannBlade

Don't forget to vote for HoF!


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


hey guys, I just picked up a HAF X not too long ago...My Noctua D14 will be coming in tomorrow...I was just wondering how you guys mounted the CPU cooler? Did you guys mount it traditionally front to back? Or did you mount it bottom to top (pushing out the top 200mm fan)?

So far I'm loving this case...I already ordered an extra 200mm fan to mount on the top (only one comes with the case)....and maybe add a 120/140mm where the 5.25 drive bays are...that should about do it for cooling....


I tried mounting it both ways but I found the traditional way was better, because mounted bottom to top, it would suck the hot air from the GPU into the CPU cooler and raise CPU temps.


----------



## steven88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I tried mounting it both ways but I found the traditional way was better, because mounted bottom to top, it would suck the hot air from the GPU into the CPU cooler and raise CPU temps.


thanks for the reply...I went ahead and mount it traditionally front to back...the temps are looking good so far with my 2500k

I'm hoping to add a 3rd fan to my D14 and add an extra 200mm on the top of my HAF X case

Cheers!


----------



## maxextz

will be uploading pics soon after staying up late swapping my stuff over

fitting the graphics and audio card was a little out but i cant see anything wrong it must have been the mb backplate flexing a shade.

another thing is with the fans on full speed the case vibrates so i might look into fitting some rubber between fan and case.

anyone seen this?
looks great.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12187870*


Amazing. Can you share how I can do this? I like. By the way, that side sticker says "Desing by Cooler Master," should be "Design."


----------



## maxextz

ill get the link for you in a minute.







here you go.
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=14657&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

first couple of pics of my case.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12188626*
> Amazing. Can you share how I can do this? I like. By the way, that side sticker says "Desing by Cooler Master," should be "Design."


there isn't a build log w/ the links he provided, but it would seem to me you would need to take one of the spare bay covers, cut it down to make it slimmer, set the drive back far enough that the modified cover will sit flush, and then glue them together.


----------



## kelforn

Hi all, is the Cooler Master HAF cases better in cooling than a CM ATCS 840 case?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kelforn*


Hi all, is the Cooler Master HAF cases better in cooling than a CM ATCS 840 case?










I think they're close if you're comparing to a HAF 932 or HAF X to it.

I just happened to pick up this same ATCS case (black exterior) which was barely used today for "a reeeeeal cheap song".







Too bad it isn't all black inside, but for what I got it for I have nothing to really complain about.


----------



## FannBlade

Got some new toys today!

Ok I finally made a decision on a lathe.

Got this one.
The had it one the showroom floor as a refub. for $1125. I had to get it!!









Also got this today. Haven't uncrated it yet I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Hard Line

Add me









Hello everyone I am fairly new to the forums been lurking for over 6 months researching a liquid cooling system and finally joined not too long ago. I had posted in the rate my cables thread and steamboat suggested I come over here seeing as I have a haf 922. The following are the pics of my sig rig:














































Opinions and advice is always welcome. I am just happy to be a member of this friendly and helpful community!


----------



## JohnnyGalaga

Please add me. More photos are in the signature link. Thanks!

(Note: these photos are on ImageShack which has a tendency to make pictures magically disappear for some reason.)



























...


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Got some new toys today!

Ok I finally made a decision on a lathe.

Got this one.
The had it one the showroom floor as a refub. for $1125. I had to get it!!









Also got this today. Haven't uncrated it yet I'll post some pics later.


omg i have the same one!!!

dustpan that is. nice lathe though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hard Line*


Add me









Hello everyone I am fairly new to the forums been lurking for over 6 months researching a liquid cooling system and finally joined not too long ago. I had posted in the rate my cables thread and steamboat suggested I come over here seeing as I have a haf 922. The following are the pics of my sig rig:








Opinions and advice is always welcome. I am just happy to be a member of this friendly and helpful community!


hey hardline, welcome to the group!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnnyGalaga*


Please add me. More photos are in the signature link. Thanks!

(Note: these photos are on ImageShack which has a tendency to make pictures magically disappear for some reason.)










...


very nice pics johnny, but a 3 1/2 drive








welcome at any rate


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


will be uploading pics soon after staying up late swapping my stuff over









fitting the graphics and audio card was a little out but i cant see anything wrong it must have been the mb backplate flexing a shade.

another thing is with the fans on full speed the case vibrates so i might look into fitting some rubber between fan and case.


Added. Nice build. You should do a build log and then I could link to it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hard Line*


Add me









Hello everyone I am fairly new to the forums been lurking for over 6 months researching a liquid cooling system and finally joined not too long ago. I had posted in the rate my cables thread and steamboat suggested I come over here seeing as I have a haf 922. The following are the pics of my sig rig:

Opinions and advice is always welcome. I am just happy to be a member of this friendly and helpful community!


added
That steamboat guy always looking out for others.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnnyGalaga*


Please add me. More photos are in the signature link. Thanks!

(Note: these photos are on ImageShack which has a tendency to make pictures magically disappear for some reason.)


added

Don't forget to vote one day left!


----------



## JohnnyGalaga

It's funny, I been catchin' a lotta slack for that floppy drive. I also have a 56K modem and a serial card.

Hey, if the mothaboard supports it and you've got the old parts lying around, might as well slap er in dere!


----------



## steamboat

haha, well that's true, and i guess you picked a good case for it, plenty of extra room


----------



## Dr.X

Some better pics of my rig because my other one was very bad.








this thread helped me a Little http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr208/drx6x/SANY3097.jpg?t=1296369507


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;12194316*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some better pics of my rig because my other one was very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread helped me a Little http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr208/drx6x/SANY3097.jpg?t=1296369507


ummm, cable management, and cpu cooler 
nice gpu btw XD


----------



## Dr.X

Yeah I was testing fans that's why my fan cables are out. was 5 minuets before class and I wanted to show my PC hardware teach my rig. I'll redo the cables and repost ,next time I get my hands on a camera, in the rate my cables thread.









When I get some more upgrade money I'm going to single sleeve 24s and 8s and sleeve the system and fan cables. But I'm broke right now just made the jump to 3D.


----------



## mark3510

Been looking at my 912 for a couple of days now, I have lot of things and ideas that I wanted to do to this case but dont have the equipment or place to do so...SUCKS


----------



## steven88

Hey HAF X owners

Would it be beneficial to add a 120mm fan to the front of the case? Right above where the factory 230mm sits at...basically where the 5.25inch drive bays are

I already have a cooler master megaflow 200mm red LED coming in the mail...I plan to amount it on the optional 200mm top mount....and use it as exhaust....but I'm just thinking, if I add a 120mm to where the 5.25 inch drives are, won't the 200mm right above it suck all the air away? This might have already been discussed, but this thread is simply too large to do any searches...I apologize in advanced!

My goal is to cool my Noctua D14 by drawing cold air from the front of the case with a 120mm

thanks!


----------



## steven88

double post, remove


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12195366*
> Hey HAF X owners
> 
> Would it be beneficial to add a 120mm fan to the front of the case? Right above where the factory 230mm sits at...basically where the 5.25inch drive bays are
> 
> I already have a cooler master megaflow 200mm red LED coming in the mail...I plan to amount it on the optional 200mm top mount....and use it as exhaust....but I'm just thinking, if I add a 120mm to where the 5.25 inch drives are, won't the 200mm right above it suck all the air away? This might have already been discussed, but this thread is simply too large to do any searches...I apologize in advanced!
> 
> My goal is to cool my Noctua D14 by drawing cold air from the front of the case with a 120mm
> 
> thanks!


ideally you'll want a slightly positive pressure case. now the reasoning behind this is so your case isn't sucking air in from places it shouldn't, but with the haf series that's kind of an impossible dream. pulling air from the 5.25 bays isn't a bad idea, i've seen many iterations of it. i say go for it. if anything, run some benches with it in and out and see if there's a difference.

also, it will help w/ keeping air moving across your ram.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12195403*
> ideally you'll want a slightly positive pressure case. now the reasoning behind this is so your case isn't sucking air in from places it shouldn't, but with the haf series that's kind of an impossible dream. pulling air from the 5.25 bays isn't a bad idea, i've seen many iterations of it. i say go for it. if anything, run some benches with it in and out and see if there's a difference.
> 
> also, it will help w/ keeping air moving across your ram.


even with the optional 200mm right above it?


----------



## steamboat

yup, but that's just my thoughts, gotta try it and see!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12195624*
> yup, but that's just my thoughts, gotta try it and see!


thanks! I'll give it a shot...I need to figure out which fan I want to buy....something not loud for sure....Maybe a noctua P14 FLX? its 65cfm and 19db...


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12195366*
> Hey HAF X owners
> 
> Would it be beneficial to add a 120mm fan to the front of the case? Right above where the factory 230mm sits at...basically where the 5.25inch drive bays are


i had a 120mm fan in three of the drive bays before i got my water cooling and yes it made a big difference.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;12195650*
> i had a 120mm fan in three of the drive bays before i got my water cooling and yes it made a big difference.


did you add an optional 200mm fan on the top?

thats what i'm mainly worried about....because I have an extra 200mm fan coming in the mail....and I have a feeling if I mount that right above where my 120mm sits, it would suck all the cold air away


----------



## steven88

Sorry for ignorance but how would I go about putting my DVD Player into the 5.25 inch bay? Do these pop out? I tried pushing on it and it seems like they are welded onto the chassis?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12196439*
> 
> 
> Sorry for ignorance but how would I go about putting my DVD Player into the 5.25 inch bay? Do these pop out? I tried pushing on it and it seems like they are welded onto the chassis?


The ones you need you have to take off (and don't ever go back) do you notice the phillips head "+" in the metal. Just "twist" the metal back and forth till the two (normally) small adjoining metals breaks off on each bay you need. You actually are much better off taking all those out to improve airflow. Simple really.









The HAF 912 I have didn't have these to break off and I'm actually surprised on a HAF X they left them in there as they restrict air flow to an extent of what this case was created for = HAF "High Air Flow".


----------



## Dr.X

there break offs. Stumped me too at first.
edit:ghosted


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12196506*
> The ones you need you have to take off (and don't ever go back) do you notice the phillips head "+" in the metal. Just "twist" the metal back and forth till the two (normally) small adjoining metals breaks off on each bay you need. You actually are much better off taking all those out to improve airflow. Simple really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAF 912 I have didn't have these to break off and I'm actually surprised on a HAF X they left them in there as they restrict air flow to an extent of what this case was created for = HAF "High Air Flow".


thanks bud! i went ahead and popped all four off after what you suggested with the screw driver...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12196599*
> thanks bud! i went ahead and popped all four off after what you suggested with the screw driver...


Ohhhh nooooo now you broke the case!







j/k - sorry it was too tempting!









Seriously = good, now you will be able to place in those bays what you want and any remaining unused will aid the air flow.

Enjoy your case!


----------



## fibre_optics

I think i'll have to do this on my 932 now ;D


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fibre_optics;12198807*
> I think i'll have to do this on my 932 now ;D


post some nerd pr0n so we can see your rig and get you added to the club


----------



## JohnnyGalaga

Dang man! I remember when I broke those things off too and I was all worried and crap I was doin' somethin' wrong.


----------



## maxextz

few more pics


----------



## jjkz24

Add Me.

Kinda new here. Just got done building my first gaming system, using a HAF X. Also, got picked by NVIDIA for their "Rig of the Wee" on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=189544527731679&set=a.179699525382846.41277.130554466964019




































































































Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower Case
EVGA X58 Classified3 motherboard 141-GT-E770-A1
Intel i7 950 3.06ghz - OC to 4.2ghz
3 - EVGA GTX 570 video cards
Ultra X4 1200W power supply
Crucial 64GB SATA III Solid State Drive
Western Digital 500GB data drive SATA III
G. Skill 12GB (6x2GB) 240-pin DDR3 SDRAM 1600
Sony Blu-Ray Burner SATA II
Cooler Master V6 GT CPU cooler
3 - Cooler Master 200mm Blue LED Fans
Apevia 140mm Blue LED Fan
3 - Acer GD235HZ 24" 1080p 120Hz 3D monitors
Microsoft Windows7 Ultimate 64-bit
Logitech MX 5500 Bluetooth Keyboard & Mouse
Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround System
NVIDIA 3D Vision Stereo Glasses


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12200244*
> few more pics


Nice, but you must be near an iceberg = please change your location.









I like the profile of that photo with the HAF X like "it's the boss" an authority to be dealt with.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjkz24;12200264*
> Add Me.
> 
> Kinda new here. Just got done building my first gaming system, using a HAF X. Also, got picked by NVIDIA for their "Rig of the Wee" on Facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=189544527731679&set=a.179699525382846.41277.130554466964019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower Case
> EVGA X58 Classified3 motherboard 141-GT-E770-A1
> Intel i7 950 3.06ghz - OC to 4.2ghz
> 3 - EVGA GTX 570 video cards
> Ultra X4 1200W power supply
> Crucial 64GB SATA III Solid State Drive
> Western Digital 500GB data drive SATA III
> G. Skill 12GB (6x2GB) 240-pin DDR3 SDRAM 1600
> Sony Blu-Ray Burner SATA II
> Cooler Master V6 GT CPU cooler
> 3 - Cooler Master 200mm Blue LED Fans
> Apevia 140mm Blue LED Fan
> 3 - Acer GD235HZ 24" 1080p 120Hz 3D monitors
> Microsoft Windows7 Ultimate 64-bit
> Logitech MX 5500 Bluetooth Keyboard & Mouse
> Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround System
> NVIDIA 3D Vision Stereo Glasses


Nice setup and multi-lighting glow!


----------



## FannBlade

Voting got very close at the end.
Congrats to Lost-Boi your February Hall of Fame winner!


----------



## steamboat

yay! congrats lost-boi.


----------



## prznar1

hey guys







i need one thing from you. could some1 give me a measure of the first mounting holes for top 120 fans to the 2nd psu bracked and from the hidden unted the top panel to the 5.25 bracket?
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=2415
ive found this thing and im wondering if it will fit with barbs side to the io panel and 2nd psu bracket


----------



## frankth3frizz

i have a haf912. how do i join? i'll post pictures when i get my 2 200mm fans and my cpu cooler.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1;12202300*
> hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need one thing from you. could some1 give me a measure of the first mounting holes for top 120 fans to the 2nd psu bracked and from the hidden unted the top panel to the 5.25 bracket?
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=2415
> ive found this thing and im wondering if it will fit with barbs side to the io panel and 2nd psu bracket


assuming you're asking about dimensions for a 932, are you talking about these dimensions?



















if you think i'm replying to your question with pictures just to show off my awesome photoshop arrow skillz then you are correct


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


i have a haf912. how do i join? i'll post pictures when i get my 2 200mm fans and my cpu cooler.


just throw up a pic or two and you're in


----------



## FannBlade

WOW! You photoshop that yourself?


----------



## steamboat

haha sure did! if you ever need arrows on your pics just lemme know, i got it covered!


----------



## FannBlade

Can you do different colors too?


----------



## gooddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Can you do different colors too?


I doubt it.
If he were that good, he wouldn't be on OCN, he would be tutoring PS.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooddog*


I doubt it.
If he were that good, he wouldn't be on OCN, he would be tutoring PS.


actually, i can do color, PS downsized and i was let go









wow that took forever


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## prznar1

that red line from the 120mm fan mounting hole to the yellow line. XD
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2415
i wonder if this thing will fit inside using the 360 side with barbs on the back side of case


----------



## FannBlade

Yes it will fit. You will lose top 1-2 drive bays depending on fan layout. but it will fit both directions


----------



## Wdave

I got to building my new PC the other day and well, after days of lurking these forums I bought a HAF 912.








For now I wont take a pic of the interior untill I get my CPU Cooler and tie down the mess of cables inside.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice I will do updates shortly

Be sure to fill out system spec here


----------



## FannBlade

Updates done.
Please don't quote more than one image.

If I missed anyone let me know


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1;12203961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that red line from the 120mm fan mounting hole to the yellow line. XD
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=2415
> i wonder if this thing will fit inside using the 360 side with barbs on the back side of case


the measure you're looking for is exactly 2.5" to the center of the hole


----------



## nismo_usaf

Glad to see the club is still kicking haha. Just stopping by to glance at all the new hotness.


----------



## FannBlade

Alive and kicking. Stop by anytime.

On a side note we are suppose to get hit with an 1 1/2" inches of ice today so theirs a good chance we will lose power and/or internet. So if you you don't see me one for couple days it's not because I don't want too.
Anyone else in the eye of this storm stay safe!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12201090*
> yay! congrats lost-boi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12200611*
> Voting got very close at the end.
> Congrats to Lost-Boi your February Hall of Fame winner!


Thanks guys!
I just now saw this, I was up in Baltimore most of the weekend!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12208307*
> Thanks guys!
> I just now saw this, I was up in Baltimore most of the weekend!


Congrats bro!


----------



## Hard Line

I too may be out from this double storm ( I live in mass) getting 6+ on tues and then 15-25" on wed already 270% more snow than normal and that estimate was before the last storm of 12"


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard Line;12209031*
> I too may be out from this double storm ( I live in mass) getting 6+ on tues and then 15-25" on wed already 270% more snow than normal and that estimate was before the last storm of 12"


Don't remind me of snow!









Can't even walk because of some ("blanks") not clearing the snow well enough on their property and there's ice and uncleared treacherous crosswalks.


----------



## ilocos boy

fannblade thanks for tha add to the club. here better pic than last week what u guy think.


----------



## ilocos boy

more pic.


----------



## prznar1

thx steamboat









then the aquacomputer revolution rad will fit


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilocos boy*


fannblade thanks for tha add to the club. here better pic than last week what u guy think.


Lol window on the back of the motherboard tray. I was thinkin of doing that myself but the back of my mobo tray has way too many wires.


----------



## steamboat

nice rig ilocos

stay safe fannblade.

oh man, low of 60 today, guess i should wear a sweater


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


nice rig ilocos

stay safe fannblade.

oh man, low of 60 today, guess i should wear a sweater










Lol, currently 75F here, it's been in the 60s these past few nights. That's typically how cold it is down here in January with the occasional drops to the 40s that don't last long.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Don't remind me of snow!









Can't even walk because of some ("blanks") not clearing the snow well enough on their property and there's ice and uncleared treacherous crosswalks.


Amen. No more snow for me. I'm sick of it.

I can't remember a time in New Jersey when we've gotten this much snow in one month. And they're calling for more snow this week?! It's already snowed practically every Tuesday since the day after Christmas.


----------



## TheOldOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilocos boy*


more pic.


Unusual location for the CPU cooler fans/radiator.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOldOne*


Unusual location for the CPU cooler fans/radiator.


i've seen a few ppl do this and i don't get it. doesn't that just blow hot air into your case?


----------



## seesee

is there any pictures with H70 mounted into the 5.25" cage, I see mostly H50 as they have longer tubes.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hard Line*


I too may be out from this double storm ( I live in mass) getting 6+ on tues and then 15-25" on wed already 270% more snow than normal and that estimate was before the last storm of 12"


I'm also here in Mass, but I'm hoping the storm stalls and sits over us for three days, like it did during the "blizzard of 78". Skiing will be great!!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


i've seen a few ppl do this and i don't get it. doesn't that just blow hot air into your case?


That's what Corsair recomends. Doesn't make since to me either. Sure the cooler has nice cool air to keep the cpu cool, but what about everything else? The motherboard, chipset, GPU (which is really your biggest heat problem in the case).


----------



## Hard Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12215386*
> I'm also here in Mass, but I'm hoping the storm stalls and sits over us for three days, like it did during the "blizzard of 78". Skiing will be great!!


Yeah I was telling everyone this summer that we were getting dumped this year.... meanwhile all the experts were calling for a very mild winter with very little precip. I based my guess on previous 5 years what did they base their info on? rofl.. I would love it but my front lawn is 15" high at this point lol the snowblower won't throw it any higher lol


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12215386*
> I'm also here in Mass, but I'm hoping the storm stalls and sits over us for three days, like it did during the "blizzard of 78". Skiing will be great!!


So glad I moved out of Mass.
I got so sick of the snow.

Also can I be added? Haven't put my machine fully together yet, but I got a pic of the box lol.









Also it's a ****ty pic because I forgot to take the HDR off my camera phone.
Can't wait to get everything in


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;12217712*
> So glad I moved out of Mass.
> I got so sick of the snow.
> 
> Also can I be added? Haven't put my machine fully together yet, but I got a pic of the box lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's a ****ty pic because I forgot to take the HDR off my camera phone.
> Can't wait to get everything in


apparently fannblades stuck in a snowstorm but as soon as he's out i'm sure he'll put you up









you can put the sig on if you'd like too.


----------



## jdpkeeper

Add Me


----------



## steven88

Owners of HAF X....I'm not sure if this has been discussed or what not...but do you guys have a pretty crappy fitting front dust cover?

Mine has a slight bulge coming out from the mesh every time I snap it back into place....I notice its being held on my 4 little clips on the side...but each time I put the whole cover back on, left side keeps popping out and looks crappy....Notice how on the second picture, its slightly coming out on the left side? The right side sits completely flush....has anyone else experienced this? It kinda bugs since I paid $200 for a case with crappy fitment

I wonder if cooler master will do something?


----------



## FannBlade

List Updated

Here are some more shameless pics.

More tools pics
The bender is 30" with shear and rollers.
Still need to take lathe apart to clean,lube and adjust clearances.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


List Updated

Here are some more shameless pics.

More tools pics
The bender is 30" with shear and rollers.
Still need to take lathe apart to clean,lube and adjust clearances.



















































I can just see the case mods increase.









Excellent setup!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdpkeeper*


Add Me 










Looks like someone liked my "blue" paint job! lol


----------



## FannBlade

Oh yea I updated the HoF showing Lost-boi as the Feb. winner. Congrats!

Sorry for the prize money thing going south. We will just have to go with prestige.

I will do something for HoF of the year!


----------



## Tovich

To all the users who wants to modify the HAF X Side Window, also attached a template with dimesions for the acrylic.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post12224675

Regards.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice job. Thanks for the template.


----------



## Nhb93

You forgot the overall height. I don't personally need the template, but that measurement is pretty important.


----------



## Tovich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You forgot the overall height. I don't personally need the template, but that measurement is pretty important.


yes you are right the overall height that i used was 16"


----------



## speedhunter

ski-bum, that cpu cooler looks cool


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedhunter;12228619*
> ski-bum, that cpu cooler looks cool


That's the Zalman CNPS10X Extreme. It's not a very popular cooler because it's over-priced. I got it on sale for about $45.00, so it was a great buy.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Ok guys here is my HAF-X, after day 1 of my build. I am soo excited to get this baby going. Please link these to me. Still need Video,cooling, and OS.


----------



## wetfit9

No snow in Denver guys, just -20, cold cold cold. I have off the next couple of days and hope to update my systems. I have went from 932 to the hax x. Well to be honest, the 932 went to my daughter build and the 922 went to my sons build. I hope to have some pictures and update my rig here in the next couple of days.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Oh yea I updated the HoF showing Lost-boi as the Feb. winner. Congrats!

Sorry for the prize money thing going south. We will just have to go with prestige.


I wouldnt take the money anyways








Im in it for the credit and support of my fellow HAF'ers!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Ok guys here is my HAF-X, after day 1 of my build. I am soo excited to get this baby going. Please link these to me. Still need Video,cooling, and OS.


Congrats on the X purchase. Dedicated HAF owner.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


No snow in Denver guys, just -20, cold cold cold. I have off the next couple of days and hope to update my systems. I have went from 932 to the hax x. Well to be honest, the 932 went to my daughter build and the 922 went to my sons build. I hope to have some pictures and update my rig here in the next couple of days.


We got about an inch of ice here and 35mph winds. I can't get in my garage!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


I wouldnt take the money anyways








Im in it for the credit and support of my fellow HAF'ers!


Thanks I appreciate that. I will do something special later this year.


----------



## Erelion

Been fixing the wire mess at the bottom.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erelion;12232661*


Added
Welcome to OCN and the world famous HAF club.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12232618*
> I will do something special later this year.


I just wanted to say I love what your doing with the club nowadays FB! This new comp thing has got me really excited about seeing some of the greatest but possibly forgotten HAF builds around again!

+ rep and keep it up!


----------



## ski-bum

Can I nominate my case for the March Hall of Fame? It changes it up a little with the "blue edition". It's also completly air cooled.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy;12232906*
> I just wanted to say I love what your doing with the club nowadays FB! This new comp thing has got me really excited about seeing some of the greatest but possibly forgotten HAF builds around again!
> 
> + rep and keep it up!


Thanks I really appreciate that. Their are also some great Club members here helping out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12232958*
> Can I nominate my case for the March Hall of Fame? It changes it up a little with the "blue edition". It's also completely air cooled.


I will get you added.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I really like ski-bum's HAF. I would love to do something like that to my 932, but I'm not handy with paint and all that so I've passed on it. I favor blue over red and really want blue fans though.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12233221*
> I really like ski-bum's HAF. I would love to do something like that to my 932, but I'm not handy with paint and all that so I've passed on it. I favor blue over red and really want blue fans though.


Thanks for the comment! Please vote me into the March Hall of Fame. I think that "blue" needs to be represented.

Thank you Fannblade. By the way, since you've taken over, you have turned this club around 180 degrees.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12233433*
> Thanks for the comment! Please vote me into the March Hall of Fame. I think that "blue" needs to be represented.
> 
> Thank you Fannblade. By the way, since you've taken over, you have turned this club around 180 degrees.


I agree. Before, I just applied and forgot about this thread. Now I'm actually coming into it when anyone posts.


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12233433*
> Thanks for the comment! Please vote me into the March Hall of Fame. I think that "blue" needs to be represented.
> 
> Thank you Fannblade. By the way, since you've taken over, you have turned this club around 180 degrees.


Woah of march is going to be the blue month then i want my Haf nominated as apart of the hall of fame voting

REPRESENTIN THE BLUE


----------



## ski-bum

Looks like I started something. "Blue March" Let's see who comes out of the woodwork!
DOU8L3M love the large window with TWO fans. Alot of people put in the window and remove the side fan.


----------



## maxextz

nice mod.how do you open the drive door? just through the os?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12234408*
> nice mod.how do you open the drive door? just through the os?


Just push in at the lower right corner of the mesh and it'll touch the drive's open button.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12235044*
> Just push in at the lower right corner of the mesh and it'll touch the drive's open button.


nice one thanks.it looks great.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12233433*
> Thank you Fannblade. By the way, since you've taken over, you have turned this club around 180 degrees.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12233583*
> I agree. Before, I just applied and forgot about this thread. Now I'm actually coming into it when anyone posts.


I agree, it just took a little push to get new ownership and now the club is a hot spot again.


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12235604*
> nice one thanks.it looks great.


yea i just push it anywhere on the bottom it i made it so theres even leverage along the bottom to push on it, thanks for the compliment








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12235044*
> Just push in at the lower right corner of the mesh and it'll touch the drive's open button.


mhmm exactly or anywhere along the bottom really (theres a piece of rivet glued on the mesh to touch the button)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12234069*
> Looks like I started something. "Blue March" Let's see who comes out of the woodwork!
> DOU8L3M love the large window with TWO fans. Alot of people put in the window and remove the side fan.


woot woot Blue March FTW lol and yea i was debating about the fans but i was like hmm with a window ist not really a haf (high air flow) and its like well why waste 2 perfectly good fans so i stuck em on there the nice thing is that while running you can still see indide =D

BTW im going to put a new piece of plexi on it i have a bunch of nice designs in my head for the cutouts for the fans (they will be in the same location) so if anyone has skills with making the laser cutting files for the cutters would you mind helping me out?


----------



## anand_n

I want to know what measurement of screws is required for fitting optional 200 mm fan in HAF X.

My brother is coming from US and he can get it from frozencpu if I know the correct measurement.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand_n;12241966*
> I want to know what measurement of screws is required for fitting optional 200 mm fan in HAF X.
> 
> My brother is coming from US and he can get it from frozencpu if I know the correct measurement.


You just use the standard screws that come with any 200mm fan.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;12242937*
> You just use the standard screws that come with any 200mm fan.


what specific tool do you need? it looks like a standard #1 won't fit through the fan holes


----------



## XtachiX

if your brother is getting you the fan then the screws will come with it
i've bought about 6 optional 200mm fans and they all came with screws
look at any of your current 200mm fan and that would be your screw size
and yes even the 120mm fans / 140 mm (hafx) use the same screw


----------



## anand_n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;12242937*
> You just use the standard screws that come with any 200mm fan.


Did you managed to install the optional 200 mm fan with the screws which came with the fan?

I heard that default 200 mm fan screws are not compatible. That's why I asked the query.


----------



## nexus159

haf series is very nice but i bought corsair happy with it..


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexus159*


haf series is very nice but i bought corsair happy with it..


^^ i lol'd


----------



## steven88

hey guys, i looked through my bag of screws with the haf x....use the screws that have BLUE LOCTITE on it...those are the correct sizes for the optional 200mm fan on top

i was super confused at first...the screws that came with the 200mm cooler master megaflow fan did not fit the hole....so i looked around my screw bag from the haf x case....and i finally found the right one...its the one with the blue loc tite on it!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


Thanks for the comment! Please vote me into the March Hall of Fame. I think that "blue" needs to be represented.

Thank you Fannblade. By the way, since you've taken over, you have turned this club around 180 degrees.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I agree. Before, I just applied and forgot about this thread. Now I'm actually coming into it when anyone posts.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


I agree, it just took a little push to get new ownership and now the club is a hot spot again.










Thanks guys. I hope everyone is happy with the changes. I would hate to see this awesome thread go away no matter who took it over.

Just remember this is a club for all of us. If anyone has some ideas just let me know.
Steamboat is working on links for the OP right now. I just know it will be great!
I hope this continues to be a fun informative thread. If anyone wants to do any mod tutorials for HAF's I would be happy to link it here.
Also if anyone wants to attempt to make some images with dimensions I will post them on the OP.
If we get alot of info I may have add #3 post as an info page. Each post only allows 38 images.
Lets make this the most informative and best Club on OCN!
Thanks FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexus159*


haf series is very nice but i bought corsair happy with it..


NO!


----------



## anand_n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


hey guys, i looked through my bag of screws with the haf x....use the screws that have BLUE LOCTITE on it...those are the correct sizes for the optional 200mm fan on top

i was super confused at first...the screws that came with the 200mm cooler master megaflow fan did not fit the hole....so i looked around my screw bag from the haf x case....and i finally found the right now...its the one with the blue loc tite on it!


Thanks. I have noted this point.


----------



## yojimboryuu

I know this is a little off topic, but... I tried installing Linux on my work machine and when OpenSUSE does install it crashes when it goes to boot. If I put in a live cd of Ubuntu 10.10 or Fedora Core 14, it starts to load and then I loose video and the system hangs. Any idea's what's causing this? I have already swapped ram and HDD, so only thing I can think of is video card, but then why would it display video to start?

Thanks so much,
James.


----------



## kromar

anyone has an idea how to install a fill port on the HAF-X?


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojimboryuu;12247313*
> I know this is a little off topic, but... I tried installing Linux on my work machine and when OpenSUSE does install it crashes when it goes to boot. If I put in a live cd of Ubuntu 10.10 or Fedora Core 14, it starts to load and then I loose video and the system hangs. Any idea's what's causing this? I have already swapped ram and HDD, so only thing I can think of is video card, but then why would it display video to start?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> James.


hey james, i think if you go herethey'll be able to figure out your problem.


----------



## Parish_Rane

Question, I'm planning case mods for my 932 and this is what I was thinking:

Get a left side panel to replace the right, so no window and no 230mm in the side. Stack 180mm all the way up the front to increase airflow. Will I need a secondary row after the 5 1/2" bays to keep airflow moving? I don't have any 5 1/2" drives in my computer so that will probably be coming out to make room for the fans. Thoughts on this? It's at least a couple months out but I'd like to know it's feasible before I actually do it.


----------



## D0U8L3M

Hey fannBlade just wanted to know if me and ski bum were added for nominations for the march hall of fame?


----------



## XtachiX

dude, no need to rush, its for march, which is long ways from now hahaha
there is time there is time


----------



## ski-bum

Look at the second post on the first page.


----------



## Hard Line

Hey guys... has anyone by chance fit an RX480 inside a haf 922? perhaps on top?


----------



## D0U8L3M

im not rushin lmao u was just wonderin







im just impatient lol, and yea i just noticed...i have a bad habit of never going back to the first page lol


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hard Line*


Hey guys... has anyone by chance fit an RX480 inside a haf 922? perhaps on top?


Inside NO. Outside on top YES. You could let it overhang the back and run hoses straight down. That's alot of cooling power what are you going to cool with it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*


im not rushin lmao u was just wonderin







im just impatient lol, and yea i just noticed...i have a bad habit of never going back to the first page lol


No harm in getting excited! Now get out of that bad habit. (same one I have)


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Inside NO. Outside on top YES. You could let it overhang the back and run hoses straight down. That's alot of cooling power what are you going to cool with it?


Check my sig quotes for OCN's opinions on using 480 rads for loops.


----------



## FannBlade

LOL
Very true and I'm one to talk with 2-360's but keeps it symmetrical.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


anyone has an idea how to install a fill port on the HAF-X?


It is quite simple I have one installed on mine. Just remove the rubber mat, unscrew the plastic i/o panel, then fit the fill port into the hole, screw it together from inside and put the panel back on.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER;12254468*
> It is quite simple I have one installed on mine. Just remove the rubber mat, unscrew the plastic i/o panel, then fit the fill port into the hole, screw it together from inside and put the panel back on.


he's talking about the haf-x (aka haf 942)
your steps are for haf 932
correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Hard Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12254213*
> Inside NO. Outside on top YES. You could let it overhang the back and run hoses straight down. That's alot of cooling power what are you going to cool with it?
> 
> No harm in getting excited! Now get out of that bad habit. (same one I have)


LOL I am cooling my sig rig will end up with 2 5870's and my 930 @4.3 but has to be able to handle 37C/98F ambients which is why I am going for overkill. i even thought of getting a 480 AND 360 lol money is not an issue ( truck refi)


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12256281*
> he's talking about the haf-x (aka haf 942)
> your steps are for haf 932
> correct me if i'm wrong


yes im talking about the HAF-X (942) there is no hole in the top like in the 932 model and very little flat spaces where a hole could be drilled... i guess i will just fix the fillport inside the case when i set it up till i can figure out a good way to do it.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12258085*
> yes im talking about the HAF-X (942) there is no hole in the top like in the 932 model and very little flat spaces where a hole could be drilled... i guess i will just fix the fillport inside the case when i set it up till i can figure out a good way to do it.


ah i see, so drilling is an option for ya
kewl kewl
i wont even bother doing that since that would heart my heart
i love the case too much


----------



## kromar

well drilling would be an option but at the moment i cant see where that would be possible....


----------



## ezveedub

"add me"

My current HAF 932 case with XPSC RASA RX360 installed last week


----------



## FannBlade

Added welcome to the club


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12258085*
> yes im talking about the HAF-X (942) there is no hole in the top like in the 932 model and very little flat spaces where a hole could be drilled... i guess i will just fix the fillport inside the case when i set it up till i can figure out a good way to do it.


Yea you could always drill a hole, but no more than it will be used not sure it's worth it. Once it's filled and air is out it may be 6-12 months before it's needed again.


----------



## Oglethorpe

HAF 932 (Blue) - Home system. Just snapped a trio of quick shots. Only corrected color for the PC; pic 3 the desk and wall tones are WAY off. Office needs cleaned and rear cabling needs loomed; ive been busy setting up a new 3250 watt sound system. Centre blanks have the H50 behind them; there will be a big fat blue 120MM fan there to replace the boring black fan that is there now. We also have 2 HAF 932's (all red) at work. The top USB/eSata/audio panel and the Scythe fan controller both match perfectly; brushed black aluminum.

I love these cases.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oglethorpe;12267862*
> HAF 932 (Blue) - Home system. Just snapped a trio of quick shots. Only corrected color for the PC; pic 3 the desk and wall tones are WAY off. Office needs cleaned and rear cabling needs loomed; ive been busy setting up a new 3250 watt sound system. Centre blanks have the H50 behind them; there will be a big fat blue 120MM fan there to replace the boring black fan that is there now. We also have 2 HAF 932's (all red) at work. The top USB/eSata/audio panel and the Scythe fan controller both match perfectly; brushed black aluminum.
> 
> I love these cases.


welcome to the club









where in fl did you take your screenshot?


----------



## Oglethorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12268274*
> welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where in fl did you take your screenshot?


Screenshot is neither Florida nor California, but Southern France. Between Nice and Monaco; a small town i lived in for 8 weeks in 2009; Villefranche-sur-Mer, opposite the semi-famous 'Welcome' hotel. I travel as much as i can. I grew up in the Mediterranean (Ionian isles technically) as a child, so that particular area is where i try to escape to.

I am most comfortable when i am out of my element lol. I speak, read, write, and understand 4 languages fluently; working on number 5 this year. I try to spend as much time as i can in the native country as work allows. English is my second language (first language is Greek). French (as spoken in France, not Quebecois) and Spanish (not Mexican Spanish, but Spanish as spoken in Spain) are third and fourth respectively. 2011 my focus is on basic comprehension in Italian, and more work in French and Spanish. My goal is at least basic understanding in 7 languages, and to become fluent in the languages of the nations that interest me.

When you think about where you are, and where you have been, juxtaposed with where you wish to visit and where you can explore in terms of time and economies, it is truly a big wide world after all. There are no substitutes for real experiences, period. Live, love, do; repeat till you drop dead. Enjoy the journey, the learning and what you don't understand.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Hey guys, I am almost finished with my build. I wanted to share with you a little hitch on day one. My mobo power cables (Corsair-AX1200) were to short to route behind mobo, or even down behind the psu. So needed extensions ,the HAF-X comes with one( so i needed another). I have the cables in the mail, and also order some red led fans for my case.
Kinda of wish the HAF-X came with more led fans ( one is kinda of a tease)







With that being said i freakin love this case !! I am really excited to get it going , i will keep you posted!


----------



## Ceej

Add me! Proud owner of a Cooler Master HAF X Nvidia Edition!


----------



## Snips

Hey guys, would a feser x-changer 360 rad fit into the top of a 932 in such a way that the barbs are at the back of the case? I'm concerned that there isn't enough clearance at the back.


----------



## AMOCO

i have a xspc rs360 rad mounted inside top of my haf 932.


----------



## Snips

If I'm not wrong the RS is shorter than the xchanger


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oglethorpe;12269110*
> Screenshot is neither Florida nor California, but Southern France. Between Nice and Monaco; a small town i lived in for 8 weeks in 2009; Villefranche-sur-Mer, opposite the semi-famous 'Welcome' hotel. I travel as much as i can. I grew up in the Mediterranean (Ionian isles technically) as a child, so that particular area is where i try to escape to.
> 
> I am most comfortable when i am out of my element lol. I speak, read, write, and understand 4 languages fluently; working on number 5 this year. I try to spend as much time as i can in the native country as work allows. English is my second language (first language is Greek). French (as spoken in France, not Quebecois) and Spanish (not Mexican Spanish, but Spanish as spoken in Spain) are third and fourth respectively. 2011 my focus is on basic comprehension in Italian, and more work in French and Spanish. My goal is at least basic understanding in 7 languages, and to become fluent in the languages of the nations that interest me.
> 
> When you think about where you are, and where you have been, juxtaposed with where you wish to visit and where you can explore in terms of time and economies, it is truly a big wide world after all. There are no substitutes for real experiences, period. Live, love, do; repeat till you drop dead. Enjoy the journey, the learning and what you don't understand.


very cool, i'd love to get to travel again, for now i'm stuck here finishing school.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snips;12269449*
> Hey guys, would a feser x-changer 360 rad fit into the top of a 932 in such a way that the barbs are at the back of the case? I'm concerned that there isn't enough clearance at the back.
> 
> I have a Swiftech MCR320-Drive with 25 mm fans on top which makes thickness about same as Feser's so that dimension should be ok. There is also pump sticking out from radiator so it's also pretty long and it still fits my Haf 932 easily:


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oglethorpe*


HAF 932 (Blue) - Home system. Just snapped a trio of quick shots.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


Add me! Proud owner of a Cooler Master HAF X Nvidia Edition!


Added
Welcome to the club!


----------



## maxextz

very nice,is that purple or blue and the cameras showing it like that?
i see a lot of red versions and in the pics they look more pink.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


very nice,is that purple or blue and the cameras showing it like that?
i see a lot of red versions and in the pics they look more pink.










They sell the HAF 932 with all blue fans from what I've seen on CM's site.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snips*


Hey guys, would a feser x-changer 360 rad fit into the top of a 932 in such a way that the barbs are at the back of the case? I'm concerned that there isn't enough clearance at the back.











The Feser X-changer 360 radiator fits for sure. I have a XSPC RX360 radiator in my 932 case and they are only 1mm different in length. It will take away about 1/2 of your top 5.25 drive bay though, so keep this in mind. If you use a 240 spec radiator, then you'll have room to keep the 5.25 bay. This is all based on mounting the rad using the 120mm mounting holes in the case. Your drawing picture actually shows the radiator sitting too far back if mounted using the 120mm fan holes.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12272148*
> They sell the HAF 932 with all blue fans from what I've seen on CM's site.


Someone wanna tell me what the fan controller is? That is exactly what I've been looking for. Its perfect. ME WANT NOW!!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12272284*
> Someone wanna tell me what the fan controller is? That is exactly what I've been looking for. Its perfect. ME WANT NOW!!


It should be a Scythe "KAZE MASTER" KM01-BK


----------



## shinigamibob

Sweet, I just got myself a 932 for my sig rig. Its just beastly. I love it.

Pics: 
_MG_5592 by Kanchana Marasinghe, on Flickr

Or a link to the whole set of images:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kanchana_marasinghe/sets/72157625919588716/with/5394020098/


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12272148*
> They sell the HAF 932 with all blue fans from what I've seen on CM's site.


Updated:

Here is a great price on the blue


----------



## Jeci

Can i continue the good praise for the new lease of life this thread has been given!

Well done everyone, especially FannBlade on their commitment!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12272404*
> Updated:
> 
> Here is a great price on the blue


Nice find. That's as steal.


----------



## Kahbrohn

922 owners... Anyone ever put "wheels" on your case? if so, which ones? Did you have to mod? Got pix's or a work log?

Am interested in having wheels on my case. It sits on top of a desk and the wife would like to move it around with east for cleaning. I also like the fact that the case is a bit elevated since I use bottom intale fans. Ambient temps get pretty tough in summer for a computer so every bit helps. I know my OC'ed GTX 460 appreciates the added ventilation from the bottom of the case.


----------



## frankth3frizz

heres mine! still need 200mm fans for intake and exhaust !


----------



## superuser1979

Any chance I can join the club?

Don't mind the 3 way SLI card, I can't find the 2 way cable.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superuser1979;12274142*
> Any chance I can join the club?
> 
> Don't mind the 3 way SLI card, I can't find the 2 way cable.


If i wasn't constantly taking my computer everywhere, I'd have a case just like this.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12272404*
> Updated:
> 
> Here is a great price on the blue


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12273039*
> Nice find. That's as steal.


It's not so great of price once you add it to your cart and see the shipping


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


It's not so great of price once you add it to your cart and see the shipping










EXACTLY for me it would cost over $31.xx for the cheapest shipping to NJ.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


It's not so great of price once you add it to your cart and see the shipping










The shipping to me comes to $14.69. That's a total of $129.68. The same case frome Newegg is $159.98 plus $19.99 for shipping. Total $179.97. Your saving over $50.00


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


The shipping to me comes to $14.69. That's a total of $129.68. The same case frome Newegg is $159.98 plus $19.99 for shipping. Total $179.97. Your saving over $50.00


Look again, you have to input the correct zip code as the default zip code is in CA.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


The shipping to me comes to $14.69. That's a total of $129.68. The same case frome Newegg is $159.98 plus $19.99 for shipping. Total $179.97. Your saving over $50.00


Do you live at ZIP code 91710 or close to it? For me, its $31.24 shipping + $114.99 = $146.23. So only saving $33.74, for a model with no window.

If you want the window, add another $18.99, making it with shipping $166.92. That only saves me $13.05, for a refurbed case versus a new one. Granted, its a deal if your looking for the all the blue LED fans though.

Just to note also, I can get the black version now locally for $119.99.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Do you live at ZIP code 91710 or close to it? For me, its $31.24 shipping + $114.99 = $146.23. So only saving $33.74, for a model with no window.

If you want the window, add another $18.99, making it with shipping $166.92. That only saves me $13.05, for a refurbed case versus a new one. Granted, its a deal if your looking for the all the blue LED fans though.

Just to note also, *I can get the black version now locally for $119.99*.


Can you please be so kind as to tell us where?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12275383*
> Can you please be so kind as to tell us where?


CompUSA sells the HAF 932 black case for $119.99 now and offers free shipping








My brother-in-law just picked one up yesterday from the local store. If you've been looking to get a 932 case, this might be your best time.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12277930*
> CompUSA sells the HAF 932 black case for $119.99 now and offers free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother-in-law just picked one up yesterday from the local store. If you've been looking to get a 932 case, this might be your best time.


If they don't go out of business again first


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12277953*
> If they don't go out of business again first


I don't think so. It never went out of business here really. All the local stores here just changed over to the "New CompUSA" and re-did the inventory with Tiger Direct inventory.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12277930*
> CompUSA sells the HAF 932 black case for $119.99 now and offers free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother-in-law just picked one up yesterday from the local store. If you've been looking to get a 932 case, this might be your best time.


Thanks so much, too bad the HAF 932 Black Edition @ $139.99 doesn't have free shipping.









I'm cautiously awaiting the upcoming Presidents Day sales.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12278348*
> I don't think so. It never went out of business here really. All the local stores here just changed over to the "New CompUSA" and re-did the inventory with Tiger Direct inventory.


I was just kidding, really. I liked CompUSA the first time around but went to one of the new ones and was pretty disappointed. The building doesn't even have A/C









It's a shame, really. We could stand to have another store like that now that Circuit City is gone. Someone needs to keep Best Buy in check!


----------



## Mattroid

btw, what size hex key do the top/side 230mm fans on the 932 take? I had taken them off before using something else (don't recall what) since I didn't have the right size, but nearly stripped them all. I've since bought a decent hex key set but still don't have the right size, apparently. The 7/64 in my set is close, but too small.

I'm considering replacing those damn screws since they're all almost stripped and the black is flaking off anyway, but don't want to try unless I have the exact tool I need this time around...

Also, can anyone recommend good replacement screws (seems this might have been a topic recently)?


----------



## FannBlade

It's probably metric. Not sure of the size though.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12278578*
> I was just kidding, really. I liked CompUSA the first time around but went to one of the new ones and was pretty disappointed. The building doesn't even have A/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame, really. We could stand to have another store like that now that Circuit City is gone. Someone needs to keep Best Buy in check!


LOL! Tiger Direct bought Circuit City... google it. They're online only and basically have the identical website as CompUSA and Tigerdirect.

Not sure about not having ac in the store you went to. CompUSA last year was a bit better IMO. Now, they've trimmed the inventory and the prices have gone up. The old CompUSA was horrible here. Prices were way too high and outdated or inferior items compared to what your get online.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattroid;12278649*
> btw, what size hex key do the top/side 230mm fans on the 932 take? I had taken them off before using something else (don't recall what) since I didn't have the right size, but nearly stripped them all. I've since bought a decent hex key set but still don't have the right size, apparently. The 7/64 in my set is close, but too small.
> 
> I'm considering replacing those damn screws since they're all almost stripped and the black is flaking off anyway, but don't want to try unless I have the exact tool I need this time around...
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend good replacement screws (seems this might have been a topic recently)?


The screws are 3mm hex. Might as well get metric allen key set. Nothing is standard anymore IMO.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12279008*
> LOL! Tiger Direct bought Circuit City... google it. They're online only and basically have the identical website as CompUSA and Tigerdirect.
> 
> Not sure about not having ac in the store you went to. CompUSA last year was a bit better IMO. Now, they've trimmed the inventory and the prices have gone up. The old CompUSA was horrible here. Prices were way too high and outdated or inferior items compared to what your get online.


Ah crap, they bought up CC, too? I hadn't heard of that. So let's see, I didn't like TD online, I don't like the new CUSA, and if CC comes back, I won't like them either.

Wait, I didn't really care much more CUSA or CC to begin with (despite my earlier comment about CompUSA







), so I guess it doesn't really matter







The only thing CC was good for was their mismarked video game sales (ie: marked at $30, rings up at $15).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12279039*
> The screws are 3mm hex. Might as well get metric allen key set. Nothing is standard anymore IMO.


Sigh - I suppose you're right. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nhb93

I can measure mine right now if you need it. Just let me know.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I can measure mine right now if you need it. Just let me know.


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR




----------



## Problame

Bought HAF912 2 weeks ago, I'm pleasantly surprised with this case


----------



## Sypieni

Hi evreybody!
Do you guys know where I can find the springs for the quick 5"1/4 bay fixation system?
thanks


----------



## Forsaken_id

Added Ogre sleeve accents to my 6 pin PCI-E extensions (UV looks better in person, the light overpowers my old ass camera):

































Sata cables were done a little while back.

Also lol, XtachiX.


----------



## RonB94GT

Nice rig Forsaken_id. I think you just solved my problem. Was really wanting that PSU but the green fan just won't look good in my case. Pics on website look like fan mounts up. Did you just flip it or it mounts down?


----------



## Jerry60k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Problame*


Bought HAF912 2 weeks ago, I'm pleasantly surprised with this case










Could you possibly post a few more pics from straight in on your case. I am ordering parts this coming week and I am still undecided on a case but leaning towards a 912. Thanks.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Nice rig Forsaken_id. I think you just solved my problem. Was really wanting that PSU but the green fan just won't look good in my case. Pics on website look like fan mounts up. Did you just flip it or it mounts down?


That is how it mounts to suck in outside air from the bottom of the case. It's a great supply, but if you don't like the green fan, you'd still have to figure out something for the modular connections as they are the same color.

also thanks!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


That is how it mounts to suck in outside air from the bottom of the case. It's a great supply, but if you don't like the green fan, you'd still have to figure out something for the modular connections as they are the same color.

also thanks!


Conectors are ok if anything I could use black marker on them. Some people complain the cables are to short. If they worked for you're 932 should be ok for my 922. Rep for the big help getting the PSU for cheap now.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Conectors are ok if anything I could use black marker on them. Some people complain the cables are to short. If they worked for you're 932 should be ok for my 922. Rep for the big help getting the PSU for cheap now.


No problem, that's what we should all be here for, to share cool stuff and help out. Even before my extensions the cables were plenty long for this monstrosity.


----------



## FannBlade

OK guys here another contest you may be interested in.

ocn-folding-gpu-giveaway

I will do updates shortly had to go clear another 5" of snow!


----------



## maxextz

im going with the red theme with my case so i started with changing out the blue leds on my fan controller to red.looks much better to me.


----------



## FannBlade

Everyone updated and added


----------



## twigg107

Just finished building my first computer using a HAF912.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twigg107;12289173*
> Just finished building my first computer using a HAF912.


Added
Welcome to OCN!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarceL-PlayeR;12281486*


Very brutal.


----------



## P0k3r_OF_Sm0t

Add Me
Here it is, a work in progress. Next steps include dual fan radiator mounted to top, hole cut in side for plexi-glass window, water-blocks for 3 video cards & 1000w Corsair Power supply. (Just bought 3rd gtx275 today on ebay)


































































Processor/CPU: Intel Q9550 2.83Ghz Quad Core @3.2 Ghz Soon to be 4.0ghz

Motherboard/Chipset: XFX 790i Ultra/Nvidia 790i chipset

Memory/Ram: 4GB Crucial Ballistix 1666 Mhz DDR3

Video card/s: 3x BFG Tech GTX 275 896MB DDR3 in SLi

Primary Hard Drive: 60GB OCZ Agility SSD

Secondary Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar 750GB Black Series

Tertiary Hard Drive (3rd): Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM Sata 80gb

CD/DVD Drive/s: 2x LG DVD Burner's. 1 is another PC right now but will be back in this one soon.

Sound Card: Built in AC97

Speakers/Headphones: Custom Stereo speakers on a car amplifier & 2 Bose Acoustimass 5 subwoofers.

Power Supply: 850Watt Rosewill Extreme 80Plus

Case: Cooler Master HAF 912

Mouse: Logitech G500

Keyboard: Microsoft Natural Black multimedia

Monitor/s: 1x Acer 22" Widescreen

Cooling System: 2x 200mm + 1x 120mm case fans & water cooled cpu. VGA water cooling coming soon.

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 bit


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P0k3r_OF_Sm0t;12289315*
> Add Me
> Here it is, a work in progress. Next steps include dual fan radiator mounted to top, hole cut in side for plexi-glass window & water-blocks for all 3 video cards.


Added
Welcome to OCN


----------



## P0k3r_OF_Sm0t

Hey thanks


----------



## AMD_King

I have some updated pictures with cable management (finally) and added a 120mm fan in front of case (middle 3 5.25" drives) between my fan controller and cd drive.


----------



## Mattroid

Does anyone happen to use the CM V6 or V6 GT in their HAF 932? If so, I'd like to see some pics, if possible - also, I'm getting conflicting reports as to if any of that series of coolers (V6, V8, or v10) would not fit in the 932 with the 230mm fan - can anyone confirm for sure either way?


----------



## PCnooob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattroid*


Does anyone happen to use the CM V6 or V6 GT in their HAF 932? If so, I'd like to see some pics, if possible - also, I'm getting conflicting reports as to if any of that series of coolers (V6, V8, or v10) would not fit in the 932 with the 230mm fan - can anyone confirm for sure either way?


I use the V6 GT in the haf x so it would be fine in yours.

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...l#post11971153here's where I posted some pics.


----------



## ninox999

can anyone give me any feedback about the haf x? i will be looking to get one in the future so i would like a few people to tell me what it has offered for them


----------



## XtachiX

hmmm, maximum airflow
enough space for a 360 rad on top without any mods
sexy/orgasmic
enough space to take on 4 gpus for evga classified 4way sli board
kewl and nifty
extremely good for cable management
could cover the ugly psu cables
fan duct (few degrees drop for gpus)
another type of fan duct, but takes up to 3 gpus only
did i mention sexy?


----------



## crunchie

As above, but _orgasmic_? Hasn't moved the earth for me ........................yet


----------



## Hokrollo

Anyone got any tips for the HAF X setup? Just got it about 4 days ago, but still haven't managed to make the cables get wired proporly. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post12293373

Would appretiate it a lot if I could at last make that cool case work, it is really nice case after all. Is mend to overclock my GPU bit more, as only got 1 fan and horrible airflow in my Dell case


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hi guys, i would like to join your group, please add me!







. Btw i will upload some pics this weekend as i need to do it during the day or its dark as all hell lol...Had my HAF-x for 6 months and slowly doing stuff to it. Next step is to add better cooling, was thinking water cooling it as i already have some stuff like a swiftech mcp655 pump and 2 part thermaltake radiator. Was taken off a Pentium D setup. I am thinking of getting a swiftech xt water block and amd clip, but not sure on what i need in terms of tubing and connectors?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


As above, but _orgasmic_? Hasn't moved the earth for me ........................yet


well, watch pr0n on your hafx computer and it will be so


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hokrollo*


Anyone got any tips for the HAF X setup? Just got it about 4 days ago, but still haven't managed to make the cables get wired proporly. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post12293373

Would appretiate it a lot if I could at last make that cool case work, it is really nice case after all. Is mend to overclock my GPU bit more, as only got 1 fan and horrible airflow in my Dell case










hmm, i dont get your question exactly
route your motherboard cables from the psu hole and into the back then put it through the first big oval hole and it should be just right there?


----------



## psp3win

Need help. I want to paint my new HAF 912 inside back. Do I have to take it apart and paint or have another way to do it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


well, watch pr0n on your hafx computer and it will be so


















this is indeed true.lol


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psp3win*


Need help. I want to paint my new HAF 912 inside back. Do I have to take it apart and paint or have another way to do it? Thanks in advance.


how to paint


----------



## psp3win

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


how to paint


+1. Thanks. I will take a look at the link after work..


----------



## grassh0ppa

Hi guys,

i'm building a new system soon, and was gonna go for the scout, but there are loads of problems with big GPU's so I think Im gonna go for the 912.

Can anyone link me some good Haf 912 mods? Just by looking at it, I can tell I'm going to want to paint the interior, remove the Hdd cage, and then mount SSD cage on top of the lower HDD cage, maybe put an intake fan on the bottom of the case...Those are some of my ideas.

Also, How is the cable management? I'm going to sleeve my PSU and pretty much anything else that can be sleeved, so that should help a bit... Thinking red/black themed, so the sleeving and paint job will match.


----------



## Mattroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCnooob;12292546*
> I use the V6 GT in the haf x so it would be fine in yours.
> 
> Edit: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/911583-offical-post-your-amd-rigs-pictures-8.html#post11971153here's where I posted some pics.


Thanks for the link/pics. I had thought that the V6 + ASUS Crosshair IV would be fine, but it seems that it may block the first DIMM since I have Ripjaws. Apparently the V8 does not, so I may end up going that route after all, though I wanted the dual fans.

Or, does anyone know of a good dual fan cooler that is a little less wide (the V6 and supposedly about 6.5" wide with both fans on)?


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninox999*


can anyone give me any feedback about the haf x? i will be looking to get one in the future so i would like a few people to tell me what it has offered for them










The HAF-X is future proof because it can fit anything you want in a machine.

I would choose HAF-X if you frequently upgrade your PC or plan to keep your classic for life!

Don't get 932, the side panels vibrates more and create a lot noise, due to the design.

I personally would go for 912/912+ if you want economical and practicality. I think it can fit most cooler but may have problem going triple SLI.


----------



## weircc

i got my HAF 922 on fri got everything installed and my cpu temps dropped 10c im really impressed what do i gotta do to join the club here???


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weircc*


i got my HAF 922 on fri got everything installed and my cpu temps dropped 10c im really impressed what do i gotta do to join the club here???


Pix basically... Welcome!


----------



## weircc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Pix basically... Welcome!


ok waiting on side fans to get here then i will post pics


----------



## Ceej

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninox999*


can anyone give me any feedback about the haf x? i will be looking to get one in the future so i would like a few people to tell me what it has offered for them










The HAF-X is an investment. It's expensive (I bought the special edition for $230, free shipping. You can find the regular for $180-200) It is very future proof in several senses.

One of the few cases out there that supports the super-long XL-ATX and E-ATX motherboards. It has 9 expansion slots and a hole for a 10th slot as needed. It has some of the best cable management abilities. Look at several builds and you'll love the cleanliness. It is super cold. 1x230mm LED in the front. 1x200mm on the side, 1x200mm on the top with room for another, otherwise I hear you can put a triple radiator up there. USB 3.0 front ports passthrough. I heard Cooler Master will have an option for internal as available. 1x140mm in the rear, 1x80mm not included to put in a VGA bracket to slide over a VGA card, and a VGA duct with included 120mm to cool down a Fermi. Its also built like a brick wall. The steel is really nice and solid.

It was basically my dream case, but then again I upgraded my the antec 900 so YMMV.


----------



## P0k3r_OF_Sm0t

Hey everyone! New 912 owner here.
Anyone know where to get those little plastic retention clips for the cd/dvd drives?
My 912 only came with 1 and I'd like to get at least 2 more.
Thanks,
P0k3 out!


----------



## 95birdman

Got my new rig built up in a HAF 922.. I LOVE this case. Keeps everything nice and cool.. I went ahead and bought another red 200mm CM fan to add for the side panel. I should have painted the inside flat black before I installed everything, but oh well.


----------



## jiggernaut

Add

Hello all. 
I just finished building my HAF 932. It started as a simple upgrade to my Hp Pavilion and well..... grew. I hope to chat it up, get some pointers, and share some thoughts.

Jig


----------



## steven88

for those with HAF X only....has anybody successfully fitted a 5870 with the optional fan duct (120mm one) ?


----------



## XtachiX

the hd 5870 is similar to the gtx 470 in terms of location of power connector
so yes the optional fan duct will work out just fine
here's a pic of my set up with optional fan duct
notice the clearance space after the power connector on my gtx 470 with the fan duct,
the 5870 will be just before the end of it
so it should be just fine








i know the pic isnt exactly that clear


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12306168*
> the hd 5870 is similar to the gtx 470 in terms of location of power connector
> so yes the optional fan duct will work out just fine
> here's a pic of my set up with optional fan duct
> notice the clearance space after the power connector on my gtx 470 with the fan duct,
> the 5870 will be just before the end of it
> so it should be just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the pic isnt exactly that clear


the gtx 470 can't be compared with the 5870....the 470 is 9.5 inches and the 5870 can be a little over 11 inches

i'm currently running a single 570 which is 10.5 inches...and it looks very close to hitting the duct...not the power connectors, they fit fine...I'm talking about the back of the duct....


----------



## XtachiX

the power connectors are pretty much at the end of the gpu
about a quarter of an inch after that is the end of the gpu, there is space
i think that duct could take up to 11 inches
could anyone confirm this plz?


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12282025*
> Hi evreybody!
> Do you guys know where I can find the springs for the quick 5"1/4 bay fixation system?
> thanks


Up ^^
When dissambling my case I lost those damned springs. Does anybody know where I can find replacement parts? Thanks a lot.


----------



## StringerBell

Quick Question with the HAF 932 case fans - I was thinking about putting two fans on the mobo and 2 on the PSU (unless you have a better suggestion). If that were a preferable configuration, which fans should i put on the PSU and which should i put on the mobo? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sypieni

what do you mean putting two fans ON the mobo and ON the psu? I am probably misunderstanding you.


----------



## StringerBell

should i put all the fans on the mobo, all the fans on the psu, or 2 on the mobo and 2 on the psu?


----------



## Sypieni

Well your PSU is very silent and cool (I know from experience ^^) so I don't think it needs more cooling. All depends on one thing, have you already bought your fans or are you planning to?


----------



## StringerBell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12307496*
> Well your PSU is very silent and cool (I know from experience ^^) so I don't think it needs more cooling. All depends on one thing, have you already bought your fans or are you planning to?


i think you misunderstood me. when i said fans, I meant case fans not PSU fans. miring your 850hx btw


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StringerBell;12307538*
> i think you misunderstood me. when i said fans, I meant case fans not PSU fans. miring your 850hx btw


Ok! My mistake! So you plan to install a fan near the PSU? Like I did on my rig? To the right of the HX-850


----------



## StringerBell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12307677*
> Ok! My mistake! So you plan to install a fan near the PSU? Like I did on my rig? To the right of the HX-850


im talking about the 4 stock case fans. did you connect them all to the psu for power, or to the motherboard? or did you put 2 on each?

edit- i've done a little more research, and came to the conclusion that i'll just run all 4 off my psu. i dont mind the noise associated with 4 fans running full blast all the time


----------



## Sypieni

ok now I know I'm complete idiot.
I didn't understand that you meant connect the fans on the psu or on the mobo...
Well it's all cable management then. If you have plenty of connector on your mobo go for it because it will prevent you to plug some molex cables (takes room). Plus you can tweak the fan speed when plugged to the mobo. So in a nut shell IMO plug everything you can on your mobo. (I think we've finally understood each other







)


----------



## FannBlade

updated


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P0k3r_OF_Sm0t;12305793*
> Hey everyone! New 912 owner here.
> Anyone know where to get those little plastic retention clips for the cd/dvd drives?
> My 912 only came with 1 and I'd like to get at least 2 more.
> Thanks,
> P0k3 out!


Here you go:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=631

I did the same to my HAF 912 and now all the 5.25" are populated with the tool-less.


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

Add me!
So in!
Just finished my 932 build.
Plan on swaping out the fans on top and rear with some red LED ones, adding one behind my hard drive bay and one behind the 5.25 bay still, but thats probably a month away :/
Here it is for now
















































When can I add the sig sign?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;12307941*
> ok now I know I'm complete idiot.
> I didn't understand that you meant connect the fans on the psu or on the mobo.


Just make sure you don't overpower the MB fan headers. Check your manual for max wattage. Overloading the fan header can burn the circuit or worse short out the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nst1nct1ve;12308080*
> Add me!
> So in!
> Just finished my 932 build.
> Plan on swaping out the fans on top and rear with some red LED ones, adding one behind my hard drive bay and one behind the 5.25 bay still, but thats probably a month away :/
> Here it is for now


Added

We now have 811 members!


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12308530*
> Just make sure you don't overpower the MB fan headers. Check your manual for max wattage. Overloading the fan header can burn the circuit or worse short out the board.


True enough. Yet he should have no prob plugging 2 fans on an ASUS board. You know what they say, asus rock solid ^^


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StringerBell;12307749*
> edit- i've done a little more research, and came to the conclusion that i'll just run all 4 off my psu. i dont mind the noise associated with 4 fans running full blast all the time


This is probably the best option. If the PSU is stable enough then you should not have a problem with the fans. You can always look for quieter fans in the future if you feel the need to do so.

The only real advantage to connecting to the mobo is that you can then get fan speed readings and you can vary the speed. Most (if not all) BIOS these days, mobo supplied software as well as aftermarket software allows for this but they all need to be connected to the mobo. Through the PSU you would then require a fan controller which IMO is a bit more convenient since you can adjust on the go. Unless, of course, you have mobo mfr supplied or aftermarket software and even then a controller is way easier and practical.


----------



## StringerBell

thx kahbrohn. repped for both the information and for being a fellow boricua. cheers!

and btw, can i be added to the list? I'll supply pics once my build is finished


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StringerBell;12309518*
> thx kahbrohn. repped for both the information and for being a fellow boricua. cheers!
> 
> and btw, can i be added to the list? I'll supply pics once my build is finished


Thanks for the rep. That makes 3 of Boricuas then. Zaiber is also a Boricua. We are taking over OCN!

Welcome. I am sure one of the moderators will add you in due time.

(For those wondering, Boricua means Puertorican. It comes from the islands 'indian' name of "Borinquen" [Boh-reen-ken])


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Thanks for the rep. That makes 3 of Boricuas then. Zaiber is also a Boricua. We are taking over OCN!

Welcome. I am sure one of the moderators will add you in due time.

(For those wondering, Boricua means Puertorican. It comes from the islands 'indian' name of "Borinquen" [Boh-reen-ken])


Kahbrohn, you mail order your PC stuff or are there any good PC stores in P.R.? I know CompUSA has a store there, but I've never been to it.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Kahbrohn, you mail order your PC stuff or are there any good PC stores in P.R.? I know CompUSA has a store there, but I've never been to it.


Depends.

I mail order my WC'ing stuff. CompUSA is still open as a store but for WC'ing they are not that great. Cases, mobo's (some) and CPU's and such they are a choice and the price is just about the same as the online pricing I see/find.

I'd LOVE to open a store but then the online competition I think would be too much.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Depends.

I mail order my WC'ing stuff. CompUSA is still open as a store but for WC'ing they are not that great. Cases, mobo's (some) and CPU's and such they are a choice and the price is just about the same as the online pricing I see/find.

I'd LOVE to open a store but then the online competition I think would be too much.


OK, wasn't sure if the CompUSA was worth swinging by. Might be in P.R. in the next week or so depending on whats going on with work load.


----------



## nickt1862

Okay all I finally had some time to take photos of my HAF 912.

FannBlade, I'd be real appreciative if you can finally add me to the club! YAY!!









As you maybe see that I changed out the plastic feet for rubber ones.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StringerBell*


btw, can i be added to the list? I'll supply pics once my build is finished


As soon as you post a pic I will get you added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Okay all I finally had some time to take photos of my HAF 912.

FannBlade, I'd be real appreciative if you can finally add me to the club! YAY!!










Added

Don't forget March HoF nominations will start on the 15th!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


As soon as you post a pic I will get you added.

Added

Don't forget March HoF nominations will start on the 15th!


Thanks FannBlade for adding me and I won't forget.


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Okay all I finally had some time to take photos of my HAF 912.


Nice Job you've done here. Your build is very clean


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sypieni*


Nice Job you've done here. Your build is very clean


Thanks and like I've told a few in this forum "take your time and do it right" - so I've taken my own advice.









This is my 3rd computer - my "last" backup.

I'm going to purchase computer cases for my Flagship (Q6600 processor) and 2nd (AM2 5000+ 2.6Ghz) computers. The computer cases they're currently in are


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Hey guys, just redid my loop and i flipped the cpu block upside down to see if it would give me better results since some of the core temps were different by a bit. Suprisingly it brought them closer. Figured i'd get some pics in since i see March is "Blue". So finally took a few quick pics with a decent camera, let me know what you guys think!









XSPC Dual Bay Dual Reservoir
Attachment 194678

Got the DemciFlex Filters on
Attachment 194679

Cooler Master








Attachment 194680

Swiftech Apogee
Attachment 194681

HardwareLabs SR1 360 Rad
Attachment 194682


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Continued, won't allow more than 5.

Up to the Res
Attachment 194683

MCP655, removed HDD cage
Attachment 194684

2x Gigabyte GTX470 SOC
Attachment 194685


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


Continued, won't allow more than 5.

Up to the Res
Attachment 194683


I like this pix most... Nice shot! Nice interior lighting.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


Continued, won't allow more than 5.

Up to the Res
Attachment 194683

MCP655, removed HDD cage
Attachment 194684

2x Gigabyte GTX470 SOC
Attachment 194685


Nice build!


----------



## 95birdman

Count me in. I got pics now:


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders;12314432*
> Hey guys, just redid my loop and i flipped the cpu block upside down to see if it would give me better results since some of the core temps were different by a bit. Surprisingly it brought them closer. Figured i'd get some pics in since i see March is "Blue". So finally took a few quick pics with a decent camera, let me know what you guys think!


addded
Nice looking build!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman;12316310*
> Count me in. I got pics now:


added
welcome to the club.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Thanks for the compliments guys!

FannBlade, I am already on the list (71). I just posted updated pictures and taken from a camera. Last time I posted they were crappy cell pics. Sorry i failed to mention that...


----------



## razr m3

razr m3
HAF 922


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders;12316460*
> Thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> FannBlade, I am already on the list (71). I just posted updated pictures and taken from a camera. Last time I posted they were crappy cell pics. Sorry i failed to mention that...


I knew you were in there just overlooked it.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;12316504*
> razr m3
> HAF 922


added


----------



## Mordekainen

My new HAF 932.


----------



## Ceej

OMG I didn't realize quite how big that Noctua fan was. Looks like it overtakes the RAM slots? I have pretty tall RAM, and a badass looking fan on it that I wouldn't want to get rid of. Looks like I might not get a D14 in the future after all.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12317141*
> OMG I didn't realize quite how big that Noctua fan was. Looks like it overtakes the RAM slots? I have pretty tall RAM, and a badass looking fan on it that I wouldn't want to get rid of. Looks like I might not get a D14 in the future after all.


yeah the d-14 is fairly massive. you have to have low pro heatsinks on your ram for it to fit, otherwise you'll be running into issues. i suggest setting up a fan behind the 5.25 bays to get some airflow on them.


----------



## FannBlade

Team Announcement.
Steamboat will be are new librarian gathering up all the essential links we need most.

Please see post #3 his personal playground,I'm, sure he will work hard to bring it to the level HAF needs to be. Please feel free to suggest ideas to steam or myself.

Please welcome Steamboat as librarian of the lost catacombs library. Where mysterious answers can be found hidden deep under ground found in the lost graves of the mod gods. Answers found here are thousands years old brought down and hidden be alien explorers from the 17th century, I know Steam can get the job done.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## steamboat

lol, thanks fannblade

phase 1 is complete. please check the 3rd post of the OP for all the hard-to-find links on how to do what you want to do.

if you're looking for something and it's not there, or you have a guide that you think should be there, pm either fannblade or me and we'll check it out and get it up.

hope you enjoy it


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordekainen;12317093*
> My new HAF 932.
> added
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12319033*
> lol, thanks fannblade
> 
> phase 1 is complete. please check the 3rd post of the OP for all the hard-to-find links on how to do what you want to do.
> 
> if you're looking for something and it's not there, or you have a guide that you think should be there, pm either fannblade or me and we'll check it out and get it up.
> 
> hope you enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! Let me know when you get the ones added off the OP so I can get it changed.
Click to expand...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;4638579*
> Case mods:
> Carbon fiber wrap guide
> How to make a case screen (932 specifically)
> Cable management 101
> Some guys how-to paint guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything you wanted to know about modding your case
> Real carbon fiber guide and discussion
> Custom power cord
> 
> Air cooling mods:
> Everything you need to know about air cooling
> Fan database 1
> Fan painting guide
> How to add LEDs to your fans
> ghetto rigging a fan to your heatsink
> 
> Sleeving:
> Cable sleeving comparison
> Cable sleeving gallery and discussion
> 
> Resources:
> retailer list


THANKS!

Ninja'd


----------



## Kahbrohn

Want to confirm... the 932 & X both can hold a 360 rad + fans on the inside top AND still have plenty of room between it and the mobo (ram clips at least)?

_ADDING: ATCS 840... (all though not an actual HAF case, but just in case anyone knows.)_


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12319835*
> Want to confirm... the 932 & X both can hold a 360 rad + fans on the inside top AND still have plenty of room between it and the mobo (ram clips at least)?


I know the 932 can, not sure about the X, but I am willing to bet it can.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12319856*
> I know the 932 can, not sure about the X, but I am willing to bet it can.


Thanks.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Kahbrohn, can't speak for the 932, but i have the X. In this pic you can see the bottom of my fans on my 360 rad. I have push/pull fan setup. The only thing is the 360 rad takes up the top two bays, only thing you can fit in there is probably a res or maybe a fan controller, depending on the depth. I fit my res in there, just enough room. Take a look at the second pic for that.

Here is the clearance between rad and ram
View attachment 194681


and here is the 360 rad into the top 2 drive bays.
View attachment 194683


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders;12319918*
> Kahbrohn, can't speak for the 932, but i have the X. In this pic you can see the bottom of my fans on my 360 rad. I have push/pull fan setup. The only thing is the 360 rad takes up the top two bays, only thing you can fit in there is probably a res or maybe a fan controller, depending on the depth. I fit my res in there, just enough room. Take a look at the second pic for that.
> 
> Here is the clearance between rad and ram
> View attachment 194681
> 
> 
> and here is the 360 rad into the top 2 drive bays.
> View attachment 194683


Thanks for the feedback.

Ok... so it seems like you still have about an inch, inch and a half clearance between the rad's bottom fan and the RAM clip then, right? I use a push configuration at present which is working fine for me at this time so I should have plenty of additional room. Also, how thick is your rad? My rad is 38mm (close to an inch and a half I figure). Would all three fans have open access to the outside air (meaning, no blocked fans)?

The occupying of two bays may be an issue. The pump/res combo I have is dual bay. I still need space for the DVD drive then, right? From the CM site I thought I would have 6 bays all together... two would be taken up by the rad/fan combo. 2 by the pump/res and then the DVD leaving me with one bay available.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12319484*
> THANKS!
> 
> Ninja'd


i'm in yer clubs, stealin yer linx


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Yeah, i would say a good inch or so left. The rad i have is a HardwareLabs SR1 360, so the dimension on the website says 54mm thick, plus i have 25mm fans. So 79mm together. I removed the top 200mm fan and added 3 120 fans ontop of the rad. None of my fans are blocked, just the return hose back to the res is right next to the fan closest to the res, but that only right at the point where the hose meets the res. There is still some room between the two.

Yeah i had one bay left originally, so now i reconfigured my loop and fit my dual bay XSPC res in the top slot. Since the res is about half the length of a drive, i was still able to use the top 2 bays, The res is a perfect size where it still fits in. So now i have the dual bay, dvd drive, hdd in so that leaves me with 2 bays open. My ssd is just sitting on top of my hdd so it isn't using a bay. If you like i can take some pictures when i get home later tonight for the bays.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


Yeah, i would say a good inch or so left. The rad i have is a HardwareLabs SR1 360, so the dimension on the website says 54mm thick, plus i have 25mm fans. So 79mm together. I removed the top 200mm fan and added 3 120 fans ontop of the rad. None of my fans are blocked, just the return hose back to the res is right next to the fan closest to the res, but that only right at the point where the hose meets the res. There is still some room between the two.

Yeah i had one bay left originally, so now i reconfigured my loop and fit my dual bay XSPC res in the top slot. Since the res is about half the length of a drive, i was still able to use the top 2 bays, The res is a perfect size where it still fits in. So now i have the dual bay, dvd drive, hdd in so that leaves me with 2 bays open. My ssd is just sitting on top of my hdd so it isn't using a bay. If you like i can take some pictures when i get home later tonight for the bays.


Sure... Appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Want to confirm... the 932 & X both can hold a 360 rad + fans on the inside top AND still have plenty of room between it and the mobo (ram clips at least)?

_ADDING: ATCS 840... (all though not an actual HAF case, but just in case anyone knows.)_


The CM HAF 932 case will mount the RX360 XSPC radiator in the top no problem. Mobo has plenty of room. I have seen pics of the same rad in a HAF x case, and the spacing is closer, since the roof is not spaced as far away from the mobo. Thumbnail is the RX360 in my 932 case.

Here's some pics from the forums of a HAF X with RX360 rad
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...x360-rasa.html


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


The CM HAF 932 case will mount the RX360 XSPC radiator in the top no problem. Mobo has plenty of room. I have seen pics of the same rad in a HAF x case, and the spacing is closer, since the roof is not spaced as far away from the mobo. Thumbnail is the RX360 in my 932 case.

Here's some pics from the forums of a HAF X with RX360 rad
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...x360-rasa.html


Those were the pix I needed to see! I do have an advantage though... I have the RS360 which is 38mm vs. the RX360 which is 65mm.

From seeing those pix... is it possible/advisable to remove those 230mm fans and place the radiator in that spacing with just the 3x120mm fans hanging into the case? Seems possible from those pictures.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Those were the pix I needed to see! I do have an advantage though... I have the RS360 which is 38mm vs. the RX360 which is 65mm.

From seeing those pix... is it possible/advisable to remove those 230mm fans and place the radiator in that spacing with just the 3x120mm fans hanging into the case? Seems possible from those pictures.


If your rad is only 38mm it could possibly fit. Doubt my rad would fit in there since there's only a little more clearance while the fan is in. I have my rad hanging from the bracket with fans on the top and bottom.


----------



## Kahbrohn

I feel a trip to my local CompUSA this afternoon to check this possibility out. If I can fit the rad in the top cubby hole, then I will be shooting for the HAF X... Boy do I have plans!!!

Assuming Mrs. Kah allows me... :-(


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I feel a trip to my local CompUSA this afternoon to check this possibility out. If I can fit the rad in the top cubby hole, then I will be shooting for the HAF X... Boy do I have plans!!!

Assuming Mrs. Kah allows me... :-(


Just tell her that your going to take out the trash, then just run down to comp real quick. She won't even notice you were gone at all.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


Just tell her that your going to take out the trash, then just run down to comp real quick. She won't even notice you were gone at all.


Until she balances the checkbook on Sunday! Then it's whirlwind frying pan time on Uncle Kah here!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Those were the pix I needed to see! I do have an advantage though... I have the RS360 which is 38mm vs. the RX360 which is 65mm.

From seeing those pix... is it possible/advisable to remove those 230mm fans and place the radiator in that spacing with just the 3x120mm fans hanging into the case? Seems possible from those pictures.


If you have the RS rad, I think you can mount the radiator in the roof as a push config, and add another larger outer fan and use those two as a pull config.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I feel a trip to my local CompUSA this afternoon to check this possibility out. If I can fit the rad in the top cubby hole, then I will be shooting for the HAF X... Boy do I have plans!!!

Assuming Mrs. Kah allows me... :-(


I don't think the radiator is gonna fit under the top roof panels of the HAF X. They contour to fit the two 230mm fans


----------



## Rust1d?

Add me:




























I have two UV lights which looks cool when the room is completely dark. camera cannot do it justice


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I don't think the radiator is gonna fit under the top roof panels of the HAF X. They contour to fit the two 230mm fans


I think you may be right, the 360 might be a little long where it would get in the way of the front connecters. I'm almost positive people have put 240's in there though.

Kahbrohn,
Why do you want it in that space? Why not just mount it under the bracket? If you decide to do pull's on the top, the bracket and top of the case almost act like a shroud. I have a thicker rad than you and it's mounted that way with push and pull and still have clearance.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


Add me:
I have two UV lights which looks cool when the room is completely dark. camera cannot do it justice










Nice build! 
Sandy & 570. Sweet








Now all you need is some water and uv tubing for those uv lights to really show it off!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


I think you may be right, the 360 might be a little long where it would get in the way of the front connecters. I'm almost positive people have put 240's in there though.

Kahbrohn,
Why do you want it in that space? Why not just mount it under the bracket? If you decide to do pull's on the top, the bracket and top of the case almost act like a shroud. I have a thicker rad than you and it's mounted that way with push and pull and still have clearance.


I might... Just wondering mainly. Many thoughts... all at once. Not good... Need JD.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I might... Just wondering mainly. Many thoughts... all at once. Not good... Need JD.


Jimmy Dean?
John Daily?
Jack Daniels?
Justifiable Deni-ability?
Johnny Depp?


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


Nice build! 
Sandy & 570. Sweet








Now all you need is some water and uv tubing for those uv lights to really show it off!


sandy's back out already? that was a quick turnaround.


----------



## BramSLI1

Add Me. 
My Specs:
-Phenom II 955 x4 @3.8ghz
-dual GTS 250 512mb graphics cards
-Sound Blaster Audigy SE sound card
-4 gigs of DDR2 800mhz OCZ SLI Ram
-Asus M4N82 Deluxe motherboard
-850 watt Thermaltake black widow psu
-And last but not least Cooler Master 932 black edition case.
3D Mark Vantage score P15353 12974gpu and 34117cpu.


----------



## steamboat

gentlemen, don't forget your please and thankyou's!

thankyou


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12325854*
> Jimmy Dean?
> John Daily?
> *Jack Daniels*?
> Justifiable Deni-ability?
> Johnny Depp?


Guess!


----------



## BLiTZ TN




----------



## BLiTZ TN

*Cooler Master HF 922
Intel i5 750 @ 3.6 Ghz
Noctua NH-D14
PNY GTX 580
G.Skill 4x1 Go DDRIII [email protected] Mhz
SSD OCZ VERTEX 2 120 Go
1 To Seagate RAID 0
Antec 650 W 80+
Souris Razer Mamba 5600dpi Wireless
Acer GD235HQ FullHD 3D
Nvidia 3D Vision Glasses
Samsung Galaxy S 16 Go Android 2.2.1*


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12326260*
> Guess!


Mama Juana. Do you drink that in PR?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders;12326518*
> Mama Juana. Do you drink that in PR?












Have had my share.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12326610*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have had my share.


Awesome drink. Too bad it's so hard to find here. Only one I have had is from my friends father when he makes it or gets it from back home.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLiTZ TN;12326382*
> *Cooler Master HF 922
> Intel i5 750 @ 3.6 Ghz
> Noctua NH-D14
> PNY GTX 580
> G.Skill 4x1 Go DDRIII [email protected] Mhz
> SSD OCZ VERTEX 2 120 Go
> 1 To Seagate RAID 0
> Antec 650 W 80+
> Souris Razer Mamba 5600dpi Wireless
> Acer GD235HQ FullHD 3D
> Nvidia 3D Vision Glasses
> Samsung Galaxy S 16 Go Android 2.2.1*


If you go into User CP -> Add System you can get your sig like the rest of us.


----------



## StringerBell

Heres my new rig, please excuse the ugly cable job (first build as you can tell)

Cheers!


----------



## StringerBell

btw, what would cause a brand new case fan (door one) to click. it shouldn't need a lube already, right? I checked, and it isn't hitting any wires


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders;12325207*
> Nice build!
> Sandy & 570. Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you need is some water and uv tubing for those uv lights to really show it off!


Thanks! I have been thinking of getting a Rasa kit soon and getting some clear tubing with UV reactive liquid (if they have that sort of thing) Also will be getting a second 570 once the prices come down a tad.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;12328485*
> Thanks! I have been thinking of getting a Rasa kit soon and getting some clear tubing with UV reactive liquid (if they have that sort of thing) Also will be getting a second 570 once the prices come down a tad.


Yeah, the rasa kits are a great buy. A lot of people run them. Whatever you do, DO NOT USE UV REACTIVE LIQUID! Just get the primochill colored tubing, its uv reactive and comes in all sizes and a lot of colors. From what i hear its one of the top tubes you can get. Just run straight distilled water with either a silver killcoil or ptnuke. UV dye's will gunk up your blocks, tubes, and pump. It will clog up your block and i wouldnt be surprised if it kills pumps too. Nothing but headaches. Trust me. Just look threw the watercooling forum and you'll see what i mean.


----------



## Xylian

My GTX 570 doesn't seem to fit all that well into my case (HAF X)










What do you guys think could be the cause? The mobo? The GFX itself?
It works fine, but I can't fit the screws in at all, which is of course preferred.

Also:








Red: Exhaust
Blue: Intake
Green: GFX

Any comments on my airflow? Do you think the top CPU would heat up too much because of the 2nd GFX blocking the intake of the CPU cooler? Or how would you position it?

Thanks in advance









P.s. The pictures were taken with an iPod Touch so the quality is quite bad, I realize that


----------



## seesee

[email protected] you might wanna change the orientation of the cooler if possible and add an intake 140/120mm fan in the 5.25" bay.


----------



## Xylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


[email protected] you might wanna change the orientation of the cooler if possible and add an intake 140/120mm fan in the 5.25" bay.


The CPU cooler I assume you mean. But wouldn't the heatsink transfer a lot of heat to the backside of the GFX?

How exactly do I do that? I've got a spare 120mm fan so


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xylian*


The CPU cooler I assume you mean. But wouldn't the heatsink transfer a lot of heat to the backside of the GFX?

How exactly do I do that? I've got a spare 120mm fan so










What he means is to change it so it horizontal. Where the fans would be on the left and right side of the heatsink. That's only if you ram wouldn't be in it's way.


----------



## Xylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


What he means is to change it so it horizontal. Where the fans would be on the left and right side of the heatsink. That's only if you ram wouldn't be in it's way.


Yeah yeah I know. The how-to I was asking about was installing a fan into the 5.25 bay.

But again. Wouldn't the heatsink from the CPU cooler transfer a lot of heat to the backside of the top GFX card?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xylian*


Yeah yeah I know. The how-to I was asking about was installing a fan into the 5.25 bay.

But again. Wouldn't the heatsink from the CPU cooler transfer a lot of heat to the backside of the top GFX card?


How would it? If its set horizontally, you would be drawing air from the left and pushing it out to the right (looking at your pic). Then the rear 140mm case fan would pull the heat out of your case.

As for the drive bay fan, not too sure haven't done it. Probably just stick it in there and get some wire to wire it to something to hold in down. Maybe zip ties would work too?


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


Yeah, the rasa kits are a great buy. A lot of people run them. Whatever you do, DO NOT USE UV REACTIVE LIQUID! Just get the primochill colored tubing, its uv reactive and comes in all sizes and a lot of colors. From what i hear its one of the top tubes you can get. Just run straight distilled water with either a silver killcoil or ptnuke. UV dye's will gunk up your blocks, tubes, and pump. It will clog up your block and i wouldnt be surprised if it kills pumps too. Nothing but headaches. Trust me. Just look threw the watercooling forum and you'll see what i mean.


Thanks for the heads up! I get my bonus next month so I think I will look long and hard at grabbing the Rasa kit. Guess we all have to wait to get replacement boards as well so if I am going to tear down my system, may as well rebuild it with water cooling!


----------



## Xylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colonel Sanders*


How would it? If its set horizontally, you would be drawing air from the left and pushing it out to the right (looking at your pic). Then the rear 140mm case fan would pull the heat out of your case.

As for the drive bay fan, not too sure haven't done it. Probably just stick it in there and get some wire to wire it to something to hold in down. Maybe zip ties would work too?


I was just assuming that a heatsink emits some sort of heat, but what do I know. 
I'll change it when I get back from work









Thanks!


----------



## Kahbrohn

I was under the impression that Corsair PSU sucked air in from the bottom and exhausted through the rear... Did you invert the fan or is your model different? Most PSU exhaust through the rear of the case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xylian*


Also:








Red: Exhaust
Blue: Intake
Green: GFX

Any comments on my airflow? Do you think the top CPU would heat up too much because of the 2nd GFX blocking the intake of the CPU cooler? Or how would you position it?


----------



## Xylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I was under the impression that Corsair PSU sucked air in from the bottom and exhausted through the rear... Did you invert the fan or is your model different? Most PSU exhaust through the rear of the case.


Yeah my bad, drawing fail









I'm at work, just did it fast


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xylian*


The CPU cooler I assume you mean. But wouldn't the heatsink transfer a lot of heat to the backside of the GFX?

How exactly do I do that? I've got a spare 120mm fan so










It won't transfer the heat to the backside of the GFX, it will exhaust the heat to your 140mm fan behind to take it out.

Most people use zippie to attach the fan in the 5.25 bay or use SCYTHE
"KAMA BAY" 
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...00_detail.html

Personally I use 140mm fan Thermalright x-silent + zippie.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xylian*











What do you guys think could be the cause? The mobo? The GFX itself?
It works fine, but I can't fit the screws in at all, which is of course preferred.


It looks like it is, but is the pin on the other side of the bracket properly inserted into the slit? Have you tried moving it around? Push the card more to the left by the bracket till you align the holes. Then just one screw in to hold it and then you can let it go.


----------



## BLiTZ TN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


If you go into User CP -> Add System you can get your sig like the rest of us.


It's done







, thx


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xylian*


Yeah my bad, drawing fail









I'm at work, just did it fast










No problem... For a second there I thought maybe I had the whole PSU ventilation thing backwards.


----------



## hot120

Can I be added to the club? Thanks!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hot120*


Can I be added to the club? Thanks!


Added
Welcome aboard.


----------



## preorded

I own a CM HAF X so could you add me also


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preorded;12347838*
> I own a CM HAF X so could you add me also


Welcome to OCN! Just post a pic and I will get you added.
Hope you enjoy your stay.
If you have any question members here are always glad to help.


----------



## Benses

Add me please.

This is my latest setup from last weekend. My spec are in my sig.









Thanks!


----------



## StringerBell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StringerBell;12327854*
> Heres my new rig, please excuse the ugly cable job (first build as you can tell)
> 
> Cheers!


quoting to be added to the club, i think i was skipped over some pages back


----------



## FannBlade

Added


----------



## septro

My latest build..


































Love the case but the MSI motherboard only lets me put the 2 GTX580s in slots 1 & 3 which makes the VGA fan shroud almost useless as if covers up the second card's power connectors.

I'll wait for the new mobos to be sold to upgrade to the Maximus IV to fix that.


----------



## camdiggy

Add ME! Just enjoying my new HAF-X case! Love how you can fit a 3 x 120mm radiator in the top!!!


----------



## Snips

Add me! Just moved into my new 932 :-D


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snips;12357834*
> Add me! Just moved into my new 932 :-D


Awesome rig man!

I regret to inform you guys i'm selling my 922!

Pm me if anyone's interested.


----------



## crunchie

Can the hot swap bay be used to swap out optical drives as well as HDD's and SSD's?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12358059*
> Can the hot swap bay be used to swap out optical drives as well as HDD's and SSD's?


i think the orientation for the optical drives might be a little different than HDD/SSD

can someone confirm? just by looking at mine, it doesn't look like it will fit


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR




----------



## Benses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12358059*
> Can the hot swap bay be used to swap out optical drives as well as HDD's and SSD's?


The 5.25" optical drive won't fit. The hot-swap only fits the 3.5" and 2.5" hard drive.


----------



## Gerik

heres an update of mine


----------



## Mako0312

Anyone with a HAF X, and H70. How did you get your H70 to fit. I'm having a tough time, and can't seem to quite get it.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Finally got my 2 red 200mm fans! Will post pics soon

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GIPrice

Can I be added to the 942 list? I was supposed to be added already but I don't see myself anywhere, thanks.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benses*


The 5.25" optical drive won't fit. The hot-swap only fits the 3.5" and 2.5" hard drive.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*

i think the orientation for the optical drives might be a little different than HDD/SSD

can someone confirm? just by looking at mine, it doesn't look like it will fit


Cheers







.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


Can I be added to the 942 list? I was supposed to be added already but I don't see myself anywhere, thanks.


Did you post a pic? If so give me a link or post#.

List updated


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Did you post a pic? If so give me a link or post#.

List updated


Sorry about that.


----------



## FannBlade

Got you added GI. 
You can also update to the latest sig line if you like.


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Got you added GI. 
You can also update to the latest sig line if you like.


Thank you


----------



## ammarmalik

@gerik
that looks amazing man, how did u do that?


----------



## Benses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;12361137*
> Anyone with a HAF X, and H70. How did you get your H70 to fit. I'm having a tough time, and can't seem to quite get it.


I'm using the H70 with the HAF X, there pics of my setup a couple pages back. I basicly replace the rear exhaust fan with the H70 radiator and fans in the push pull configuration, the fans are also to exhaust the air out of the case.


----------



## Rellen13

Hi all. Some awesome pic's in this thread!! (Schwiinngg!)

Can anybody tell me if the Venomous-X fits in the 932 without removing the side fan? I'll be using an ASUS R3F board.

TIA!

-Rob


----------



## mbudden

Does anyone in here know where you can buy a HAF 912+ in the US?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12369886*
> Does anyone in here know where you can buy a HAF 912+ in the US?


I've done such search myself with no results, I would've purchased this case as well as I now have the HAF 912 Basic and in my profile album photos.

The PLUS is supposed to be a Europe marketed model.

Hope that someone else finds "a rabbit in the hat".


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12369900*
> I've done such search myself with no results, I would've purchased this case as well as I now have the HAF 912 Basic and in my profile album photos.
> 
> The PLUS is supposed to be a Europe marketed model.
> 
> Hope that someone else finds "a rabbit in the hat".


Interesting. I have found the same results. CM's website had a HAF 912 Advanced. But it's not on the CM store anymore.

Sigh. I want mine pre-painted. Not a nasty colored interior.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12369886*
> Does anyone in here know where you can buy a HAF 912+ in the US?


this is the only one i could find:http://directron.com/rc912kkn1.html


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;12369925*
> this is the only one i could find:http://directron.com/rc912kkn1.html


But that's not the 912+. It's the Basic 912.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12369932*
> But that's not the 912+. It's the Basic 912.


thats what i'm saying,it's all i could find here in the US.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;12369941*
> thats what i'm saying,it's all i could find here in the US.


Newegg sells the 912.








The only way to get the 912+ is to import it from overseas. Lame.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12369910*
> Interesting. I have found the same results. CM's website had a HAF 912 Advanced. But it's not on the CM store anymore.
> 
> Sigh. I want mine pre-painted. Not a nasty colored interior.


Maybe a consideration?:

Look at the chassis, what does it look like - I know though.









Supposed to be available in Q1 @ approx. $80.00 USD

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/39760-ces-2011-more-cooler-master-storm-products-new-water-cooler.html


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12370017*
> Maybe a consideration?:
> 
> Look at the chassis, what does it look like - I know though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be available in Q1 @ approx. $80.00 USD
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/39760-ces-2011-more-cooler-master-storm-products-new-water-cooler.html


Very interesting. I like it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12370049*
> Very interesting. I like it.


That's a HAF 912 PLUS/ADVANCED chassis with a different face that also has included USB 3.0 ports and a clear side panel with no fan opening.


----------



## maxextz

nice case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12370137*
> nice case.


You like Lisa Kaye hmmmmmm.......?


----------



## maxextz

wow you know her name lol do happen to have her number?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12370419*
> wow you know her name lol do happen to have her number?


LOL! I don't think so.









I do have a CMHD.TV 2011 calendar with the 2010 girls on them.









EDIT: You could have this calendar too with a donation minimum of $5.00 (goes to the breast cancer charity) and get that shipped to you free.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=645


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12370430*
> LOL! I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a CMHD.TV 2011 calendar with the 2010 girls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You could have this calendar too with a donation minimum of $5.00 (*goes to the breast cancer charity)* and get that shipped to you free.
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=645


my wife wouldn't like as much as i would thanks anyway.

your a good man.


----------



## Gerik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ammarmalik;12368959*
> @gerik
> that looks amazing man, how did u do that?


heres my worklog on how i painted my case

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/934229-haf-x-nwu-camo.html


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12369961*
> Newegg sells the 912.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to get the 912+ is to import it from overseas. Lame.


What so special about the 912 Plus? I think you want the HAF 912 Advanced, not the Plus. Advanced was Asia only and has the USB 3.0 I/O.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerik;12373160*
> heres my worklog on how i painted my case
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/934229-haf-x-nwu-camo.html


nicely done gerik


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerik;12373160*
> heres my worklog on how i painted my case
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/934229-haf-x-nwu-camo.html


Very sexy, nicely done.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


What so special about the 912 Plus? I think you want the HAF 912 Advanced, not the Plus. Advanced was Asia only and has the USB 3.0 I/O.


The USB 3.0 Bracket is the only difference I can find between the Advanced and the Plus. If you don't need the USB 3 then the Plus would probably be a better deal as it would more than likely be less expensive. Both have the black interior the OP is wanting.

One can always add a USB 3.0 panel to the Plus if one finds the need for it later. It's not like it's built into the I/O panel. It's just a drive bay adapter you stick in one of the 5.25" bays anyway.


----------



## Gerik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


nicely done gerik











Quote:



Originally Posted by *LingLing1337*


Very sexy, nicely done.


thx


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The USB 3.0 Bracket is the only difference I can find between the Advanced and the Plus. If you don't need the USB 3 then the Plus would probably be a better deal as it would more than likely be less expensive. Both have the black interior the OP is wanting.

One can always add a USB 3.0 panel to the Plus if one finds the need for it later. It's not like it's built into the I/O panel. It's just a drive bay adapter you stick in one of the 5.25" bays anyway.


The Advanced has an extra 200mm top exhaust fan where the Plus doesnt have it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Most people I know don't use the fans that come with a case anyway so that doesn't really matter as far as I'm concerned. They replace the stock fans with fans that move more air and are quieter.


----------



## GMcDougal

im thinking about getting the haf 922. im wondering if i added an extra fan on the side panel if the side panel would still fit with larger heatsinks. I currently have an a70 and that measures about 160mm. Thanks


----------



## Viridian1

ADD ME!!!
http://img577.imageshack.us/i/20110128213807.jpg/


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12376117*
> Most people I know don't use the fans that come with a case anyway so that doesn't really matter as far as I'm concerned. They replace the stock fans with fans that move more air and are quieter.


yeah thats true but thats not the case with 200mm megaflows, they are there to stay like 90%+ of the HAF cases







, and what better if you already get 2 included.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal;12376350*
> im thinking about getting the haf 922. im wondering if i added an extra fan on the side panel if the side panel would still fit with larger heatsinks. I currently have an a70 and that measures about 160mm. Thanks


Even if it did it wouldn't do anything for you. Any air would just bounce off of the top of the heatsink so it would just be wasted and create additional noise. The only time a side panel fan over a CPU heatsink does you any good is when you have a heatsink like a ThermalRight SI-128 that blows down onto the motherboard. They don't help with tower style heatsinks.

Side panel fans over the graphics cards witll sometimes help though, but not always.


----------



## TckHoles

add me please


----------



## FannBlade

*List updated. 
Remember tomorrow is the 15th. Lets get those nominations in. You can keep track of them on post#2 also check out the links page that steamboat is working on. Post #3.

I would also like to see everyone get involved in the February MOTM. Look at the build log section and get some nominations in. I hope to see 10-15 entrants this month. Make sure you look at the rules on the OP first. If nothing else make an on topic post to keep thread active.

Thanks for everyone's help without great members like yourselves OCN wouldn't be such a great place to hang out.*


----------



## GMcDougal

I have changed my mind. I think the 932 will be a better upgrade for me instead of the 922. Can someone confirm that if i use big heatsinks like the silver arrow that the side panel WITH the fan will still work? thanks


----------



## FannBlade

932 should do any upgrade you will ever want I think that will be good choice. Yes you will have plenty of room for heatsinks plus it will hold a 360 rad if you ever want to go with water.


----------



## TckHoles

with a hyper212+ and 932 I have about 1/2 inch between side fan and HS


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TckHoles*


with a hyper212+ and 932 I have about 1/2 inch between side fan and HS


1/2 inch only? I doubt that... It's a lot more clearance than that! 212+ is 160mm tall which is 6 inches. The 932 is 9 inches wide.


----------



## steven88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


1/2 inch only? I doubt that... It's a lot more clearance than that! 212+ is 160mm tall which is 6 inches. The 932 is 9 inches wide.


agreed...i think 1.5 inches is more realistic

btw just cause its 9 inches wide doesn't mean you have 9 inches of space...you have to account for where the mobo sits and stuff


----------



## maxextz

wow an invisible mb how did you do that?


----------



## TckHoles

I meant between the hs and side fan, ill measure when I get home but its definetly less than an inch


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


agreed...i think 1.5 inches is more realistic


thats what she said


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


agreed...i think 1.5 inches is more realistic

btw just cause its 9 inches wide doesn't mean you have 9 inches of space...you have to account for where the mobo sits and stuff


No I know, I left room in my mind and considered that. I think it leaves a bit more than a half inch. Consider the rear panel has about a half inch as you can only JUST fit some wires back there, then another half inch for the lifted motherboard, then you have the heatsink which is 6 inches, that's 7.xxx leaving a bit over an inch of space.


----------



## yoshi245

Huh, so I got my haf 932 today, works fine but I'm a bit disappointed at the 230mm top exhaust fan. My Antec 900's aged 200mm was blowing air much better than the 230mm here. I don't see or notice any fan controls for the fans that came with the case itself. But I guess I may end up replacing that top 230mm with my 2 Silverstone FM-121's (they got pretty high CFM, so I figure they make great exhaust fans).

Anyone got any suggestions as to what fans would go well for the side panel? I think the 230mm there is OK, but I may consider getting something else, currently looking at Silverstone AP-121's since they seem to be good intake fans.

I am glad my front panel io came out fine. I heard a few horror stories of some CM cases with badly wired/grounded front panel io's causing shorts scared me from getting this case, but at least CM would replace them for free if you contacted them. An improvement in cable management from an Antec 900 that I feel satisfied with, but seeing as my PSU isn't modular, a bit of a task to route the wires around (still tons better than my old 900 irregardless).


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The 230mm fan on the 932 should be pushing a lot more air than the Antec's 200mm. It may spin slower, but it pushes more air due to its size. I'm a previous owner of a 900 as well and I can say it pales in comparison to even a HAF912. In my opinion the HAF's stock fans are perfect for its design; I just wish I had blue fans for all 3.


----------



## Jerry60k

My HAF 912 is en route from NJ as we speak. I will update with pics of the unwrapping when I receive it.


----------



## mobeious

Just a note i found out today... HAF922 with silverarrow CPU heatsink u can fit the 2 120mm x 25mm fans on the side internal


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi245;12386368*
> Huh, so I got my haf 932 today, works fine but I'm a bit disappointed at the 230mm top exhaust fan. My Antec 900's aged 200mm was blowing air much better than the 230mm here. I don't see or notice any fan controls for the fans that came with the case itself. But I guess I may end up replacing that top 230mm with my 2 Silverstone FM-121's (they got pretty high CFM, so I figure they make great exhaust fans).
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions as to what fans would go well for the side panel? I think the 230mm there is OK, but I may consider getting something else, currently looking at Silverstone AP-121's since they seem to be good intake fans.
> 
> I am glad my front panel io came out fine. I heard a few horror stories of some CM cases with badly wired/grounded front panel io's causing shorts scared me from getting this case, but at least CM would replace them for free if you contacted them. An improvement in cable management from an Antec 900 that I feel satisfied with, but seeing as my PSU isn't modular, a bit of a task to route the wires around (still tons better than my old 900 irregardless).


Don't be fooled by those fans. They do move air. You won't need a fan controller on them, so just let them run full speed. I have mine running directly off my mobo with any issues. Unless you want more noise and need tons of air movement, then use 120 fans, but IMO, its not needed.


----------



## TckHoles

the 200 on top of an Antec 900 at high moves 136 cfm, the 230 in the HAF moves 110cfm, but is much quieter, I personally am placing 2 cooler master sickle flow red led 120s on top, they are 70 cfm each but only 19db, I highly recommend these fans if you want it quiet, you can always get some scythe 110 cfms, they are a nice 39 db


----------



## _craven_

Hi everyone, it's been long time after I post my PC here. Let's start with my secondary PC

my secondary PC:

























Secondary PC specs:
i7 920
Prolimatech Megahalems with Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000
ASUS P6T Deluxe
Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 3x2GB
Corsair HX1000W
Palit Revolution 700 Deluxe (HD 4870x2)
Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
Cooler Master HAF 932 with HAF-X Side panel
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My Primary PC

























































Primary PC specs:
i7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz daily
Thermalright Silver Arrow
Gigabyte P67A-UD7 BIOS F7a
ASUS GTX 580 + 2x Sparkle GTX 580 in 3-way SLI
Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL8 2x4GB
Corsair AX1200
Cooler Master HAF-X with HAF 932 side panel + DemCiFlex Filter
2x Enermax Appolish Vegas 14cm + 2x Enermax Appolish 12cm on side panel
WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III + Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB
Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen fan controller
3x Acer GD245HQ 120Hz 3D LCD Monitor
Nvidia 3D Vision kit
Logitech G19, G13, G9x, G35, Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Surround Speaker THX
CM Storm Weapon of Choice M4 Gaming Surface


----------



## Tw34k

Did a quick mod today while the desktop is out of commission due to a dead PSU, I decided to go ahead and fix the one problem I have with my new HAF 932 black

I dint really understand the reasoning for the advertised red fans but the HDD and power LED's are insanely bright blue. I have been keeping a black dress sock on top of my computer to lay over the lights at night so they don't light up the room like a nightclub.

Today I did something about it. After probing the light pins on my servers mobo I found that the board puts out 5v to the blue lights with ~.5 an Ohm of resistance between the LED's and the mobo pins. So with the new red replacements I also wired in 220 Ohm resistors.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I do not own a HAF chassis.

However, i would just like to comment on the dedication and ongoing involvement in this club.

I have never seen another club starter be so invloved and have such a full and updated list of members.

The "Hall of Fame" is also a great idea and i think more clubs should incorporate it.

I would just like to congradulate the Club Starter, this is the best club ive seen on OCN.

-Jake

EDIT: +Rep


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tw34k*


I dint really understand the reasoning for the advertised red fans but the HDD and power LED's are insanely bright. I have been keeping a black dress sock on top of my computer to lay over the lights at night so they don't light up the room like a nightclub.


This was one of the first mods I did to my case. Before I swapped them out I had put thick double sided tape over them because they were insanely bright. When the HDD light would flash at night it was like someone was welding in my room! It was WAY too bright and the blue lights didnt match anything else in the case.


----------



## Gerik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_craven_;12391891*
> Hi everyone, it's been long time after I post my PC here. Let's start with my secondary PC
> 
> my secondary PC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondary PC specs:
> i7 920
> Prolimatech Megahalems with Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000
> ASUS P6T Deluxe
> Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 3x2GB
> Corsair HX1000W
> Palit Revolution 700 Deluxe (HD 4870x2)
> Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
> Cooler Master HAF 932 with HAF-X Side panel
> 
> My Primary PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary PC specs:
> i7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz daily
> Thermalright Silver Arrow
> Gigabyte P67A-UD7 BIOS F7a
> ASUS GTX 580 + 2x Sparkle GTX 580 in 3-way SLI
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL8 2x4GB
> Corsair AX1200
> Cooler Master HAF-X with HAF 932 side panel + DemCiFlex Filter
> 2x Enermax Appolish Vegas 14cm + 2x Enermax Appolish 12cm on side panel
> WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III + Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB
> Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen fan controller
> 3x Acer GD245HQ 120Hz 3D LCD Monitor
> Nvidia 3D Vision kit
> Logitech G19, G13, G9x, G35, Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Surround Speaker THX
> CM Storm Weapon of Choice M4 Gaming Surface


just wondering is Pull pull is better in the silver arrow or Push push? never got time to test it out but im using push push tho


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12392907*
> This was one of the first mods I did to my case. Before I swapped them out I had put thick double sided tape over them because they were insanely bright. When *the HDD light would flash at night it was like someone was welding in my room!* It was WAY too bright and the blue lights didnt match anything else in the case.


lol.
thats whats nice with the haf-x the leds are very small and not too bright.


----------



## Canusticle

Add me please. Just gettin started with this one, build log soon to follow


----------



## Nhb93

I'm lucky. My HDD LED doesn't work, and never has. Wasn't worth getting a new case over. Once/if I get new parts with a uniform color scheme I'll swap/replace the LEDs.


----------



## Exodus927

Add me please.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12391945*
> I do not own a HAF chassis.
> 
> However, i would just like to comment on the dedication and ongoing involvement in this club.
> 
> I have never seen another club starter be so invloved and have such a full and updated list of members.
> 
> The "Hall of Fame" is also a great idea and i think more clubs should incorporate it.
> 
> I would just like to congradulate the Club Starter, this is the best club ive seen on OCN.
> 
> -Jake
> 
> EDIT: +Rep


Thanks for the props. I wish I could take all the credit this club has be through many hands. Now go get your brand new HAF and join in the fun!


----------



## steven88

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/941604-haf-x-owners-colder-temps-when.html

HAF X owners, would you care to check this thread out for me please?


----------



## Kahbrohn

I'd really love to see someone use this theme on their HAF case... Any volunteers??? I think color scheme would be really "Austin Powers"


----------



## _craven_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerik;12395084*
> just wondering is Pull pull is better in the silver arrow or Push push? never got time to test it out but im using push push tho


well I can't use push push in silver arrow because of RAM clearance (actually even if I use pull pull, silver arrow's heatsink still push the vengeance heat spreader to the right a few mm)


----------



## FannBlade

List updated:
Get those HoF noms in.
so far we have:
ski-bum & DOU8L3M


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

I'm a haf912 owner not a haf-x... How did someone put me on the hafx list?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone;12408571*
> I'm a haf912 owner not a haf-x... How did someone put me on the hafx list?


Not real sure, but it's fixed


----------



## FixedgearIain

tossing my case up to join the club.
HAF 932.









lights on.










Lights off.


----------



## slimpsy

I'll join the club. . . recently revitalized my PC with a new 570 gtx and HAF-X. First time I've used a full tower over a mid. . . and I'm loving every second of it!

New HAF-X and 570










Out with the old, in with thew new (old was centurion 590)










All setup, side cling still on window. . . awaiting arrival of 3 200mm coolermaster led fans to replace factory as well as 3 120mm thermaltakes to put on the 212+ and VGA shroud.










Lights in and looking good. . . love the red glow.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FixedgearIain*


tossing my case up to join the club.
HAF 932.









lights on.










Lights off.


Wow that's bright! RED LIGHT District


----------



## Jerry60k

Ok got my 912 in the mail this evening. I only unboxed it to take this pic. I am going to paint the inside OD green to accentuate my Saberttoth motherboard.
Not a great pic but its proof.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

I like the look of my haf912 for the price-range and I got it when it came out in September but I hated the fact that everything ran hotter in it compared to my old hewlett packard case. So I'm guessing since its bigger it needed me to get an H50 to cool down the cpu more maybe? Because that fixed the overheating problems I got when I first had this case. I also have a bunch of fans running to inside of it.


----------



## jntarheels

Alright finally got my stuff painted and back in the case.

Still working on sleeving my cables, before I will put everything in and get it going.

Got my color inspiration from Xraven771 and emin911.

Let me know what you think, thanks!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


I like the look of my haf912 for the price-range and I got it when it came out in September but I hated the fact that everything ran hotter in it compared to my old hewlett packard case. So I'm guessing since its bigger it needed me to get an H50 to cool down the cpu more maybe? Because that fixed the overheating problems I got when I first had this case. I also have a bunch of fans running to inside of it.


Ohhhhhh yes, I remember you with the cardboard setup as I responded to your older thread not long ago and in fact edited one of my posts to include my photos of the same case and motherboard.

You are running an incompatible processor on that motherboard and I have the exact same motherboard model so I know - just look in my profile album photos of my HAF 912 with the same motherboard and it runs in the low to mid 40's celcius all around.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Ohhhhhh yes, I remember you with the cardboard setup as I responded to your older thread not long ago and in fact edited one of my posts to include my photos of the same case and motherboard.

You are running an incompatible processor on that motherboard and I have the exact same motherboard model so I know - just look in my profile album photos of my HAF 912 with the same motherboard and it runs in the low to mid 40's celcius all around.


That doesn't make sense, the motherboard I have on the box it came with it says compatible with amd x 4 processors.









I can even take a picture of it if you don't believe me.

It says compatible with Amd Phenom II x 4 processors which I'm running on it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


That doesn't make sense, the motherboard I have on the box it came with it says compatible with amd x 4 processors.









I can even take a picture of it if you don't believe me.

It says compatible with Amd Phenom II x 4 processors which I'm running on it.


Are you overclocking that processor?


----------



## AMOCO

here are the specs. on your motherboard:http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=3498#sp


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


That doesn't make sense, the motherboard I have on the box it came with it says compatible with amd x 4 processors.









I can even take a picture of it if you don't believe me.

It says compatible with Amd Phenom II x 4 processors which I'm running on it.


Are you absolutely certain that the motherboard you have is the same model as what the box says? Also, did you put the correct model number in your system spec? I checked the supported cpu list for both the rev 1.0 and rev 2.3 of the model in your system spec and it doesn't list anything but dual cores. The GA-M68MT-S2P (notice the T in the model number) lists X4's, although not the 965, but the GA-M68M-S2P without the T does not support anything but duals.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Are you overclocking that processor?


No, I don't overclock it and it still overheated. But that overheating problem is in the past since I put an h50 on the cpu. But you said my cpu isn't compatible with board but the box here says it is.


















Actually looking at this picture, it says my motherboard is even compatible with amd x6 processors aswell if you look at the bottom left corner.


----------



## nickt1862

By this list it seems that the OP's processor is compatible - I'm stood corrected.

However I recall he's running 3 and 1 power phase or something like that I think.

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-down....aspx?pid=3270


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


No, I don't overclock it and it still overheated. But that overheating problem is in the past since I put an h50 on the cpu. But you said my cpu isn't compatible with board but the box here says it is.


















Actually looking at this picture, it says my motherboard is even compatible with amd x6 processors aswell if you look at the bottom left corner.



You can







at the Mets.









EDIT: the processor list shows your processor but also says "N/A" - not supported, makes no sense when your box says otherwise. This is what we saw about 3 weeks or so ago in your original OP.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


By this list it seems that the OP's processor is compatible - I'm stood corrected.

However I recall he's running 3 and 1 power phase or something like that I think.

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-down....aspx?pid=3270


Where do you see a 965 listed? I've checked both the rev 1.0 and rev 2.3 and NEITHER list a 965 or any other quad core.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Where do you see a 965 listed? I've checked both the rev 1.0 and rev 2.3 and NEITHER list a 965 or any other quad core.


Wait, the dumb thing is specific? It might support x4 and x6 processors but not a specific one like amd phenom II x4 965 just because its a 965?









Thats not what it says on my box, it didn't say that specific processors wouldn't work... Wow!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Where do you see a 965 listed? I've checked both the rev 1.0 and rev 2.3 and NEITHER list a 965 or any other quad core.


Under socket AM3 but says "N/A" = not supported makes no sense when the OP's box says it supports such but it's specifically so.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


Wait, the dumb thing is specific? It might support x4 and x6 processors but not a specific one like amd phenom II x4 965 just because its a 965?









Thats not what it says on my box, it didn't say that specific processors wouldn't work... Wow!


VERY SPECIFIC that's the problem and according to that list and yours under BIOS column says "N/A" which according to the top of the page in red means not supported.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Check this list. It states the 965 is NOT supported. You have to look in the bottom section to get a listing for what 4 and 6 core processors it supports.

http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downl....aspx?pid=3498

AMDPhenom II X4 9653400MHz512KBx46MBDeneb45nmC2140W4000N/A


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Under socket AM3 but says "N/A" = not supported makes no sense when the OP's box says it supports such.


Maybe they never updated their website and its still talking about the motherboard version you have?









And can't you update your bios so your motherboard can read x4 and x6 too, or is that not how it works?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


Maybe they never updated their website and its still talking about the motherboard version you have?









And can't you update your bios so your motherboard can read x4 and x6 too, or is that not how it works?


I looked at both versions processor list and it's the same - "N/A" = not supported.

I would call Gigabyte and ask them about your processor and "if" any BIOS updates are available that'll address adding your processor.

Or make Cliff Lee's salary and build a top-notch computer!


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Well, its working fine right now anyways. So even if it says its not supported it still works fine with it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


Maybe they never updated their website and its still talking about the motherboard version you have?









And can't you update your bios so your motherboard can read x4 and x6 too, or is that not how it works?



No it doesn't. Unlike a lot of Intel based boards, AMD boards will sometimes allow one to at least run a cpu that isn't specifically supported, but it might not run it properly. It could well be stable, but might not have sensor support throwing temps way off or not be able to properly implement Kool'm Quiet (or whatever AMD calls their equivalent to Intel SpeedStep). If there was a bios released to properly recognize a newer processor Gigabyte has always been good about updating their Supported CPU List when they make it available so I doubt there is one at this point.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No it doesn't. Unlike a lot of Intel based boards, AMD boards will sometimes allow one to at least run a cpu that isn't specifically supported, but it might not run it properly. It could well be stable, but might not have sensor support throwing temps way off or not be able to properly implement *Kool'm Quiet* (or whatever AMD calls their equivalent to Intel SpeedStep). If there was a bios released to properly recognize a newer processor Gigabyte has always been good about updating their Supported CPU List when they make it available so I doubt there is one at this point.


Cool'n'Quiet


----------



## SectioN 8

Add me.

Only full-case picture I could find was taken with a phone camera in low light, but I do have the front logo taken in good light.

http://filesmelt.com/dl/asdsad1.png

http://filesmelt.com/dl/CM21.JPG

IMG tags don't like working, apparently.


----------



## FixedgearIain

I love my 932 but I really wish I got the HAF X!
argh, I really want to make use of the PSU cover...instead of making my own!


----------



## FannBlade

list updated


----------



## steven88

does anyone with the haf x find the factory dust filters atrocious?


----------



## XtachiX

its pretty useful actually
try taking them out and check your pc after a week
then put them back on, and check your pc after 2 weeks
you will notice a great improvement with those filters
besides you could easily clean those out with a dust blower thing thingy
or of course you could use pantyhose instead as filter, but good luck buying one XD


----------



## steven88

I'll give it a shot....I honestly don't mind cleaning my rig every month or so...I have one of those metro datavacs which is very powerful and get unlimited air as long as its plugged in....I was just a little upset how I was still getting a good amount of dust through my filters....so I was like, screw it....remove this crap and let my fans breathe...and just clean it often...


----------



## XtachiX

it becomes a hassle to clean it more frequently
the fans are able to breath fine with those filters, after all it would defeat the purpose of HAF if the fans cant breath well with the filters on


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jntarheels*


Alright finally got my stuff painted and back in the case.

Still working on sleeving my cables, before I will put everything in and get it going.

Got my color inspiration from Xraven771 and emin911.

Let me know what you think, thanks!!


I really like it! Just get some black lights in there and it will GLOW


----------



## FannBlade

If your in a small room think about getting a room HEPA filter. I run one I get very little dust anymore.


----------



## XtachiX

those things actually work?


----------



## steven88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


If your in a small room think about getting a room HEPA filter. I run one I get very little dust anymore.


i am in a small room....I'm just gonna deal with the dust....honestly, with the metro datavac, I really don't mind cleaning the insides of my haf x....its 4 thumb screws total to take off the sides...then i carry it out side and start blasting for about 2 minutes....done deal...bring it back inside....and I vacuum my room once every week...that should keep it as minimal as possible


----------



## slimpsy

I'll also chime in regarding the filters. . I kept all mine in and I'm noticing a pretty great decrease in system dust, leaving the system running 24/7 and I'm seeing temps about 3-4 degrees lower on average (Celsius) than my previous setup, so it's definitely doing it's job!


----------



## Eno75

Add me!

The proud owner of one of each of these cases. System specs in my profile.

922


932


942 / HAF X


----------



## masustic

add me! Just got mine yesterday. im Lovin it. the fed ex man should be here today with my Rasa 750 RS360 kit and my 6950's!


----------



## ammarmalik




----------



## XtachiX

kick-ass indeed


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eno75*


Add me!

The proud owner of one of each of these cases. System specs in my profile.

922

932

942 / HAF X


Pure HAF lover! I think you should get a 912 to finish up your collection.









I will do updates shortly.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Pure HAF lover! I think you should get a 912 to finish up your collection.









I will do updates shortly.


I am going to write CM and tell them they need to make a special edition HAF case in name of Eno75 and call it the "HAF Eno"


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I am going to write CM and tell them they need to make a special edition HAF case in name of Eno75 and call it the "HAF Eno"


your avatar is.... kool...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


your avatar is.... kool...










Thanks... Always been a fan of "Animal".


----------



## jntarheels

can i nominate reaper again this month for the HOF?!


----------



## Kahbrohn

1000+ pages that I can't read through so here goes my question...

HAF 922... anyone venture to paint the interior with rubberized paint (undercoaring)? If so, what results did you get?

I already know that:

1) It is pretty permanent... That's the idea in my case. Less chance for nick's and scratches.

2) It may leave a smell... but this is temporary.

3) It has a rough surface appearance to it and it is flat... that's the look I want.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12438515*
> 1000+ pages that I can't read through so here goes my question...
> 
> HAF 922... anyone venture to paint the interior with rubberized paint (undercoaring)? If so, what results did you get?
> 
> I already know that:
> 
> 1) It is pretty permanent... That's the idea in my case. Less chance for nick's and scratches.
> 
> 2) It may leave a smell... but this is temporary.
> 
> 3) It has a rough surface appearance to it and it is flat... that's the look I want.


I wouldn't recommend it. My personal experience with spray can undercoating is not very nice and it easily get all over everything really fast. Not only does it smell, its very sticky until it cures. And the smell is very petroleum to say the least .......


----------



## PapaSmurf

Plus it's thicker than paint so it makes it more difficult for panels, drives, etc. to fit.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12439029*
> Plus it's thicker than paint so it makes it more difficult for panels, drives, etc. to fit.


Good point...


----------



## Eno75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I am going to write CM and tell them they need to make a special edition HAF case in name of Eno75 and call it the "HAF Eno"


If I'd only done a bit more research I'd probably have had the 912 instead of the 922... but it's a good little case all the same.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## FannBlade

List Updated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jntarheels*


can i nominate reaper again this month for the HOF?!


Absolutely only winners cannot be re-nominated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


1000+ pages that I can't read through so here goes my question...

HAF 922... anyone venture to paint the interior with rubberized paint (undercoaring)? If so, what results did you get?

I already know that:

1) It is pretty permanent... That's the idea in my case. Less chance for nick's and scratches.

2) It may leave a smell... but this is temporary.

3) It has a rough surface appearance to it and it is flat... that's the look I want.


You can get a rubberized paintable undercoat that works pretty good I used it on 'Scrap Metal" in the bottom case for sound deadening.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I wouldn't recommend it. My personal experience with spray can undercoating is not very nice and it easily get all over everything really fast. Not only does it smell, its very sticky until it cures. And the smell is very petroleum to say the least .......


This

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Plus it's thicker than paint so it makes it more difficult for panels, drives, etc. to fit.


Definitely this! It sprays about 1/8" thick so nothing would fit and you will find yourself scraping it to get things back together.

Short answer: NO!


----------



## ski-bum

Maybe we should carry past nominated cases over to the new month to give it another chance. Give that case three months. If it doesn't make it after three months then it's out. just a thought.


----------



## FannBlade

good idea!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


It sprays about 1/8" thick...


REALLY? This thick? Huh...


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


good idea!


I really thought your case FannBlade should be back in there also.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


REALLY? This thick? Huh...


I read your PM and I'm sure the 3M product is better than what I used and it does look pretty thin. I'm not trying to talk you out of it, but be prepared for some fit problems in areas like the drive bays. Even when I paint the inside of cases with high solid clears I get some fit problems.

It looks good and will quite the case down alot. Be sure to put something in the MB stand off holes like a toothpick or run a tap through the holes. Even better if you have extras on hand use those.

Give it a shot and let us know how it goes.


----------



## seesee

I'm thinking of downgrading from HAF-X to HAF912+

May I know beside space, does the temperature and noise increase?


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


I'm thinking of downgrading from HAF-X to HAF912+

May I know beside space, does the temperature and noise increase?


check this post about 912 temperatures I made several weeks ago

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ture-test.html


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


check this post about 912 temperatures I made several weeks ago

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ture-test.html











Well I have 2 spare 200mm fan.. I can always fit them in a HAF-912

I'm seriously considering down grading to a HAF912 as I find HAF-X have too much space...


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


Well I have 2 spare 200mm fan.. I can always fit them in a HAF-912

I'm seriously considering down grading to a HAF912 as I find HAF-X have too much space...


well if you already have them, then its a no brainer to get the 912 !

I also bought the 912 because of that exact same reason, I really dont need an X because I wont use watercooling or 3 or 4 way SLI/X-fire or something that needs tons of space while the 912 (with the two 200mm) is a great solution for its size.

The only thing that the normal 912 needs IMO is a sidewindow, but now you can buy the sidewindow panel from cmusa


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;12445875*
> well if you already have them, then its a no brainer to get the 912 !
> 
> I also bought the 912 because of that exact same reason, I really dont need an X because I wont use watercooling or 3 or 4 way SLI/X-fire or something that needs tons of space while the 912 (with the two 200mm) is a great solution for its size.
> 
> The only thing that the normal 912 needs IMO is a sidewindow, but now you can buy the sidewindow panel from cmusa


I don't need a side panel.. Heh, I don't have the fetish of looking at your components


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12446506*
> I don't need a side panel.. Heh, I don't have the fetish of looking at your components


You can look at my HAF 912 in my profile album but it's the basic model and I only have a Matx motherboard in it but does have 200mm fans as it's not my flagship computer so then just visualize the nice black interior model (Plus or Advanced) you'd get with your components/hardware in it.


----------



## Eluder

So I picked up a HAF 922 and completed my build today, however, I must say that I am disappointed in the build quality of the case.
Not sure if any other 922 owners can comment on whether or not this is 'normal', but I found that both side panels bow out a little, enough so that I need to apply some pressure on the panel when sliding them in for them close properly. This is on the front part of the panel.

I also found that the rear shelf where the intake fan near the PSU would be mounted is flimsy. Mine is very thin and does not sit flat with the HDD cage, so it flops in and out. It definitely is much cheaper feeling than the same area in my CM 690, so it seems as though Coolermaster is skimping to save some money of these newer cases.

Would appreciate if any other owners can comment, maybe I have a defective case and will have to swap it, which would be a pain since it would mean doing the build all over again.

Thanks.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eluder*


So I picked up a HAF 922 and completed my build today, however, I must say that I am disappointed in the build quality of the case.
Not sure if any other 922 owners can comment on whether or not this is 'normal', but I found that both side panels bow out a little, enough so that I need to apply some pressure on the panel when sliding them in for them close properly. This is on the front part of the panel.

I also found that the rear shelf where the intake fan near the PSU would be mounted is flimsy. Mine is very thin and does not sit flat with the HDD cage, so it flops in and out. It definitely is much cheaper feeling than the same area in my CM 690, so it seems as though Coolermaster is skimping to save some money of these newer cases.

Would appreciate if any other owners can comment, maybe I have a defective case and will have to swap it, which would be a pain since it would mean doing the build all over again.

Thanks.


I have a 932, but I'll comment on what I can. My side panels require a little bit of pressure to get the screw holes to line up with. Especially the back if you don't run the wires well. That could be your problem. I know the second time I did the cable management, I can to put the case on it's side just to get leverage to push the door on.


----------



## Eluder

It definitely isn't from cable management as it occurs on both panels, so the side that has no cables protruding has this same bowing issue.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eluder*


It definitely isn't from cable management as it occurs on both panels, so the side that has no cables protruding has this same bowing issue.


Is it very very evident?

If so you can try this: Take photos of both of those panels where it clearly shows the problem then put in for a ERma here: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/erma.php and upload the photos and receipt where it says "Receipt/Invoice:" then explain in the space below that form the problem and what parts you want replaced. Then once your EMail provides you with an ERma number get on the phone with Cooler Master Customer Service or Technical Department and ask them to push that ERma through otherwise that ERma will most likely sit longer than you'd like. After the call monitor that ERma request like a hawk to make sure it goes out within a 48 hour time frame excluding weekends and if not call them back and remind them again - rinse and repeat. Most likely if they accept replacement of the two panels won't ask for the ones you have now back, if they do want them back (never heard yet of this happening but who knows) they should be footing the shipping back to them of the old ones not you.

Give it a try, what have you got to lose but possibly a bit of time.


----------



## Eluder

Thanks for the info, but to be honest, I'm more concerned with the lower shelf that houses these intake fan near the PSU, if it's common for it to flex, then I can live with that, but if not, then I will definitely have to replace the case.

Replacing the doors is relatively easy to do, but as mentioned if the above issue is not normal, then the whole case has to be swapped out.

Again, appreciate any feedback from 922 owners on the lower shelf and whether por not it flexes.

Thanks!


----------



## yiptw89

Here's mine:
HAF 912 Advanced

Removed front USB 3.0 I/O panel since my board does not have USB 3.0.


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;12325036*
> Add me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two UV lights which looks cool when the room is completely dark. camera cannot do it justice


Add Me!


----------



## Luckie

Add me =)


----------



## qiqi1021

Add me please!


















While I'm at it, a few pics of my cable management behind the mobo tray with a coat hanger. Much more elegant than zipties and tape imho.


----------



## Luckie

Go for the 932 or even the haf-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal;12381723*
> I have changed my mind. I think the 932 will be a better upgrade for me instead of the 922. Can someone confirm that if i use big heatsinks like the silver arrow that the side panel WITH the fan will still work? thanks


----------



## Luckie




----------



## maxextz

for this reason its good to go modular.neat mod though.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Nice and welcome.

I just wish there were a bit more room between the rear of the mobo tray and the back panel...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021;12454652*
> Add me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, a few pics of my cable management behind the mobo tray with a coat hanger. Much more elegant than zipties and tape imho.


----------



## sancho

Add Me


----------



## TwwIX

Does anybody have a good filter solution for the side fan?

I used this guy's method for the front but i am not sure what to do about my side intake fan.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Bi3zvI8_c[/ame]


----------



## FannBlade

list updated


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hey guys, here is a few pics of my HAF X. nothing special, but work in progress.

contents of case...
Amd phenom 955, soon bulldozer!
Msi 790fx-gd70, soon 990fx!
Ocz black edition DDR3 [email protected] 1600mhz
WD black edition 640mb x 2 in raid 0
WD green edition 1Tb
Seagate 500gb x 3
Samsung 750gb
xigmatek red scorpion cpu cooler, with ultra kaze 3000rpm fan, but soon to be watercooled, swiftech xt cpu waterblock and swiftech mpc655 pump, and probably a swiftech 360 Rad.
Asus 5850 direct CU with voltage overclocking
LG blu-ray rom

Thanks guys add me!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

here is a few more pics!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwwIX;12465330*
> Does anybody have a good filter solution for the side fan?
> 
> I used this guy's method for the front but i am not sure what to do about my side intake fan.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Bi3zvI8_c


its whatever you did for the front but with screw holes








put the fan on filter, and screw right through it i guess


----------



## amorph

Add me









Sorry for the bad quality! Had to take the pics on my phone!


----------



## HAF Modder

Sorry for the image quality but heres my modded HAF 932. I also have a 'HAF' decal modeled from the original graphic but havent put it on the plexi yet.


----------



## Eluder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eluder;12450072*
> So I picked up a HAF 922 and completed my build today, however, I must say that I am disappointed in the build quality of the case.
> Not sure if any other 922 owners can comment on whether or not this is 'normal', but I found that both side panels bow out a little, enough so that I need to apply some pressure on the panel when sliding them in for them close properly. This is on the front part of the panel.
> 
> I also found that the rear shelf where the intake fan near the PSU would be mounted is flimsy. Mine is very thin and does not sit flat with the HDD cage, so it flops in and out. It definitely is much cheaper feeling than the same area in my CM 690, so it seems as though Cooler Master is skimping to save some money of these newer cases.
> 
> Would appreciate if any other owners can comment, maybe I have a defective case and will have to swap it, which would be a pain since it would mean doing the build all over again.
> 
> Thanks.


Can any HAF 922 owners please comment?

Thanks!


----------



## amorph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eluder;12470616*
> Can any HAF 922 owners please comment?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't own a HAF 922, but from all the things i've read about on the case and comments from people who own it, I've never heard of any of those problems. It's likely that you have a defective case?

The HAF series is CM's most successful series of case so i don't see how they would be skimping on it.

Perhaps it would have something to do with the HAF 912? Seeing as how the 912 is meant to replace the 922. (i think it is anyway). Maybe they are trying to phase out the 922?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eluder*


Can any HAF 922 owners please comment?

Thanks!


I only have heard but don't know how true that the HAF 922 is sought of a "short-changed" HAF model in that the hard drive bays something about them being too short and the space therein for cables.

Just a little feedback and info for you:

I don't own a HAF 922 but do own a HAF 912 which is shorter in length to the HAF 922 but holds no bottom fan but can have either 1 or 2 120mm or 1 200mm fan in front and top which NONE of the other HAF models can do plus the modular hard drive tray. Also the HAF 912 has filters to where the HAF 922 does not and the 912 is not flimsy in any way.

HAF 912 doesn't have an LED fan switch and water cooling hole.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey guys.

My apologies for being away so so so so so so... well you get the gist I'm afraid.

From not having the funds to get the tool to Pneumonia and mother in the hospital(surgical procedure) and unstable system it's been a really fun 6 months. I highly recommend that everyone should try at least one of these issues. Just not all in succession.









My system is FINALLY back up. Still fighting with some stability issues that I can't quite figure out, but it's only when my system is trying to update while I'm busy doing something. Nothing like having the hidden icon window flickering worse than an early TV from the '50s to get you in the mood to strangle somebody.









Anyhoo lawrence was a good sport for keeping me apprised of the issues an I don't blame anybody for bein sore. But if I had had a choice of my system bein up or bein down for 6 months I can assure you that I would rather have taken a hot poker to an eyeball rather than it bein down.

Ah well if anyone ever wants to jump full on into sleeving their PSU and do it cheaply, buy the damn $25 tool and some pins. If you don't have that then don't start until you have that on hand.

List of parts I should have had but didn't when I started this rotten task.

ATX 24-30, 18-22 crimping tool. Corsair PSUs' will need one on hand.
ATX pins. Ended up getting both the standard and the golds. When I first got them they definitely do not look like they work. Anyone who has a dual lead pin setup will know what I'm talking about in comparing one to the other.







Got it to work but not w/o a lot of trial and error.
ATX pin tool. a $10 part was definitely needed and I made the n00b mistake of trying to be a cheap bastage.







Don't do that. In the end it's not worth it.
Also make absolutely certain to have extra connector shells on hand. I didn't and spent an extra 2 weeks down because of it. I fragged a pin inside my 24 pin shell. In fact it broke inside the shell. I had 3 extra orders from Performance-PCs after the Pin Tool & 1st set of pins were delivered because of this. I'll have to find a way to take a clean photo showing what that little mishap did to the pin holder. So now I have a full 24 pin and a full 8 pin connectors instead of 20+4 and 4+4 connectors.

Ummmm let's see. The last time I spoke with lawrence I had what I thought was a really bad cold. Well it was bad. Double pneumonia. I ended up being forcibly taken by my family up to the Yakima VA to get checked out. Doc told me if I had waited another day I probably wouldn't have recovered. Hospitalized for 3 weeks in a crummy hospital and the 1st week on nuthin but IV food and antibiotics.

Mother had her surgical procedure just prior to Thanksgiving I think it was and I had to house sit and feed livestock without much in the way of longjohns which had me all messed up and I made the mistake of going out with wet hair to my court date. So that's how I came by my excellent adventure.

Well anyway I'm finally back up and running and tring to figure out my stability issues. I just flashed the BIOS to 1305(?, sorry brain is a bit frazzled short term is on the fritz) and that seems to have cleared it up somewhat, but if I have anything more than a handful of windows open and MS decides to update(have since deactivated it after Patch Tueday bricked my brother's system) it makes my system quite unstable. Lots of horizontal flicker and I cannot figure out what's causing it. I think I'll try pulling all but one stick of RAM and seeing how I fare in the rinse repeat method to see if I can duplicate the issue. I doubt it's my PSU. At least it better not be.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eluder*


Can any HAF 922 owners please comment?

Thanks!


Have you checked the gaps in the fronts of the doors? The area in the door that holds it onto the Cabinet while you apply the thumb screws in the back?

I don't know about the 922, but my 932 was having a similar issue(near as I can tell just reading your problem) and I checked the clearance of the U channel from top to bottom and fount that near to the top of my left panel the U channel had somehow gotten closed up a bit. I gingerly applied some force to the affected area with a pair of pliers and opened it back to where it should have been and now I don't have that problem anymore.

@TwwIX... Just a thought, but if you're looking for the BEST filter idea go with the DEMCiFlex kit. I went with the 3 filter kit and it works great. Kinda wish I woulda gotten the four filter kit. It's medical grade screening which is a tighter weave than your standard home screening and you don't have to figure out a way to mount them to the Cabinet since the HAF series are primarily steel. The magnets are not even strong enough to interfere with system operation. I know they're spendy but they are well worth it imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nhb93

Nice to see you back again Ceadderman.


----------



## jmcmtank

@ *Ceadderman* welcome back. Really wish I hadn't Googled _pneumonia_.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey guys.

My apologies for being away so so so so so so... well you get the gist I'm afraid.

<snip>


Sheesh, life hit you like a ton of bricks. Nice to see you back, though.







Would you say I put the club in good hands in your absence?


----------



## jjustinia11

This is the first time I built a computer. I built a sandy bridge system with the following specs:
HAF-X
I7-2600k CPU
XFX 6870 Black edition GPU
corsair AX850W PSU 
Hyper 212+
16gb ripjaw X's
ASUS EVO 1155 mobo
OCZ vertex 2 120gb SSD for boot
2tb sata 6gbs for storage

I sleeved as much as I could and added LED Fans, and a fan controller. I took the rear USB 3 port and took of the bracket and coiled them up behind the HDD cage so no pass through of cable to use USB mobo headers.

I had to drill new holes for the top fan as it was crashing into the front umbilical. I moved right up on the top fan in the rear position.

Let me know how I did?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjustinia11*


This is the first time I built a computer. I built a sandy bridge system with the following specs:
HAF-X
I7-2600k CPU
XFX 6870 Black edition GPU
corsair AX850W PSU 
Hyper 212+
16gb ripjaw X's
ASUS EVO 1155 mobo
OCZ vertex 2 120gb SSD for boot
2tb sata 6gbs for storage

I sleeved as much as I could and added LED Fans, and a fan controller. I took the rear USB 3 port and took of the bracket and coiled them up behind the HDD cage so no pass through of cable to use USB mobo headers.

I had to drill new holes for the top fan as it was crashing into the front umbilical. I moved right up on the top fan in the rear position.

Let me know how I did?


Hi "stranger"







,

I would say that you need to clean up the cable management some and if possible also clean up the hard drive cables from the right side so it looks neater and doesn't look like a noodle soup from the left side looking back.









Take your time and do it right.


----------



## jjustinia11

lot of wires, any suggestions. It took forever to do just that. short of cutting the wires I am at a loss.

I thought it was pretty good. I was planning on sleeving the fan wires, too.

The SATA power lines are all backwards and I have to loop each one to get it to the HDD power plug. if you got any ideas around what I am doing wrong please let me know.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjustinia11*


lot of wires, any suggestions. It took forever to do just that. short of cutting the wires I am at a loss.


Look at my profile album and my HAF 912 albeit not as many wires as yours and you tell me if you see the hard drive cables from the left side. It's a clean install.









You have to route them better as well as look at it and envision it all - it takes time.

There are others here with a HAF X loaded up with even more goodies than you and just look at their cable management.

Don't worry, you'll get it and be glad you did in the end.
*
EDIT:* Take a look at some of these HAF X installs from this very thread especially the ones starting towards the middle of the page post #'s 8917 & 8918 http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...932-a-892.html there are better examples but this is what I found in a quick search.

It all takes patience and taking your time.

Also my assessment of the wiring is not personal and you can actually keep it the way it is, all I'm saying that it could be better.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Sheesh, life hit you like a ton of bricks. Nice to see you back, though.







Would you say I put the club in good hands in your absence?


Yes you did. I've been slowly going over the last few pages, and Fanns is doing a great job.









Yup life did hit me like a ton of Bricks. Right on my chest and I blame Lawrence cause he put the voodoo on me. He said that I could have that and I didn't think it was that bad. B4 I got dragged in I didn't even want to sit up cause it felt like I was gonna cough up a Lung dragging a kidney along for the ride.







I just told the family that I would be fine and that I would get over it. I was taking Mucinex D extra strength and practically choking on the flem... anyway when I go back to the Doc he's gonna have me do a full chest work up to make certain there are no residual issues as a result of my procrastination. I hate hospitals. Someone want to go in my stead?










Thanks for not being too mad guys, I wouldn't have wished the last 6 months on my worst enemy. I might have thought about it but that would've been too cruel.









~Ceadder


----------



## XtachiX

long story short
wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


long story short
wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap












Nuttin much, just workin out the kinks in my system.

When I wasn't sick I tried to run my system with my 500w OCZ ModXstream.

Wuzzn't hapnin. I even pulled 3 sticks of RAM to see if I could get it to post.

Apparently 2 1TB hdd in 1TB RAID0 + 955 BE on a Crosshair and 3 20cm/4 120s and 1 140 is just too much for the little fool. Glad I didn't waste time getting the Corsair when I bought my components back in June. I woulda been stuck if I would have bought my sleeving in advance.









An here XFX says that 450 is all it takes to run my GPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## alex4069

Have a question. I am looking at the HAF X and the phantom, i am leaning towards the HAF because of the problems with the h50 in the phantom. How well does the HAF X perform compared to an antec 300?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Like the difference between a 35 year old Pinto and a new Mustang GT.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex4069*


Have a question. I am looking at the HAF X and the phantom, i am leaning towards the HAF because of the problems with the h50 in the phantom. How well does the HAF X perform compared to an antec 300?


HAF cases whip Antec 300's in dark allies and sell their organs for pocket change.









~Ceadder


----------



## alex4069

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


HAF cases whip Antec 300's in dark allies and sell their organs for pocket change.









~Ceadder










roflao


----------



## alex4069

what about compared to the phantom?


----------



## massy086

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


HAF cases whip Antec 300's in dark allies and sell their organs for pocket change.









~Ceadder










lol





















welcome back by the way


----------



## Ceadderman

Ty Mass, it's good to be back. Was gone entirely far too long.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex4069*


what about compared to the phantom?


Well you can buy a case that is a reject from a Softee lookalike contest but doesn't cool as well.

Or you can do like I did and Spray your HAF X to look like a Duty uniform and feel confident that the Blood Suckers won't be able to hurt you when you're loaded down with the day's scrounge.









Actually I think that both are very similar in cooling capability but the X is better imho for airflow since it's based on the 932 and I'm pretty certain that it IS better in airflow to the Phantom.

But... the Phantom does come with it's own fan controller(regardless of how mininalistic it is), so it's really down to 2 things. How much you're willing to spend and what appeals to you and sometimes they both meet in the middle somehow.

I say get the X but you may not like the looks of the HAF. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and the HAFs have a face only a mother could love.









~Ceadder


----------



## alex4069

Just ordered the HAF X. Will have it in 3 to 5 days. Getting antsy now.


----------



## RonB94GT

Lets nominate HAF Modder for March.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Lets nominate HAF Modder for March.


I nominate me and being that today is the day I was officially hatched I win by default.









~Ceadder


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I nominate me and being that today is the day I was officially hatched I win by default.









~Ceadder










Maybe if you give everyone a cup of what you're drinking.


----------



## Hyper*

I never knew that there was a club for this








I'm a proud Haf-X owner to, and still happy i bought it =]
Looks pretty sweet with my current setup ^^ (Only the gfx card ruins it!







)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12475701*
> Maybe if you give everyone a cup of what you're drinking.


Gladly so long as you don't mind eStout. It can be a bit on the dry side but never bitter.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## teichu

i got haf x http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa352/teichu/02212011125.jpg


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12472474*
> Take a look at some of these HAF X installs from this very thread especially the ones starting towards the middle of the page post #'s 8917 & 8918


Post #'s may be better as not everyone keeps the forum default posts per page







.


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eluder;12450072*
> So I picked up a HAF 922 and completed my build today, however, I must say that I am disappointed in the build quality of the case.
> Not sure if any other 922 owners can comment on whether or not this is 'normal', but I found that both side panels bow out a little, enough so that I need to apply some pressure on the panel when sliding them in for them close properly. This is on the front part of the panel.
> 
> I also found that the rear shelf where the intake fan near the PSU would be mounted is flimsy. Mine is very thin and does not sit flat with the HDD cage, so it flops in and out. It definitely is much cheaper feeling than the same area in my CM 690, so it seems as though Coolermaster is skimping to save some money of these newer cases.
> 
> Would appreciate if any other owners can comment, maybe I have a defective case and will have to swap it, which would be a pain since it would mean doing the build all over again.
> 
> Thanks.


Only my mobo-side panel bows out. Not enough to prevent it from sliding closed but it needs pressure for the screw holes to line up. I suspect it's just the metal trying to return to it's original flat form after the stamping process used to create the shape.

The bottom fan mount on mine doesn't flop.


----------



## Unknown999

Hello,

I have built a new rig 2 days ago and everything works fine except the HDD LED.

It doesn't show any activity.

System spects
Case: Haf X
MB: GA-X58A-UD5 rev. 2.0
SDD: Corsair F120 (Boot drive)
HDD: WD20EADS

Think it's dead!?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown999;12479558*
> Hello,
> 
> I have built a new rig 2 days ago and everything works fine except the HDD LED.
> 
> It doesn't show any activity.
> 
> System spects
> Case: Haf X
> MB: GA-X58A-UD5 rev. 2.0
> SDD: Corsair F120 (Boot drive)
> HDD: WD20EADS
> 
> Think it's dead!?


Yup it's DoA. Cooler Master will send you a whole new panel including the i/o cables. But you have to keep on them and smack them around a bit in order to get it resolved in a timely manner.

I had the same thing happen with my system when I first purchased it. But it worked out in my favor as I was able to swap out my LEDs to something less blinding.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Unknown999

The problem is that I live in ARMENIA and bought Haf X from Russia about 5 months ago but it steel has a warranty for about 7 months.

You think CM will replace it taking into account my destination (Armenia, Yerevan)?


----------



## Unknown999

The problem is that I live in ARMENIA and bought Haf X from Russia about 5 months ago but it steel has a warranty for about 7 months.

You think CM will replace it taking into account my destination (Armenia, Yerevan)?


----------



## Unknown999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12479660*
> Yup it's DoA. Cooler Master will send you a whole new panel including the i/o cables. But you have to keep on them and smack them around a bit in order to get it resolved in a timely manner.
> 
> I had the same thing happen with my system when I first purchased it. But it worked out in my favor as I was able to swap out my LEDs to something less blinding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The problem is that I live in ARMENIA and bought Haf X from Russia about 5 months ago but it steel has a warranty for about 7 months.

You think CM will replace it taking into account my destination (Armenia, Yerevan)?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown999;12479883*
> The problem is that I live in ARMENIA and bought Haf X from Russia about 5 months ago but it steel has a warranty for about 7 months.
> 
> You think CM will replace it taking into account my destination (Armenia, Yerevan)?


I don't see why they wouldn't since you bought the Cabinet new. Just make sure to register it before you log the complaint.

It may take a little longer. But since I'm in the States I couldn't get you a definitive time estimate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Unknown999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup it's DoA. Cooler Master will send you a whole new panel including the i/o cables. But you have to keep on them and smack them around a bit in order to get it resolved in a timely manner.

I had the same thing happen with my system when I first purchased it. But it worked out in my favor as I was able to swap out my LEDs to something less blinding.


















~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I don't see why they wouldn't since you bought the Cabinet new. Just make sure to register it before you log the complaint.

It may take a little longer. But since I'm in the States I couldn't get you a definitive time estimate.









~Ceadder










You mean registering in there website?


----------



## Hokrollo

Hello everyone.

So I got my HAF X case up and running, but can't get the damn LED light working. Anyone got a clue of what connector I need to connect to where? Can't seem to find anything not connected so must be in the wrong place


----------



## Unknown999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokrollo;12480395*
> Hello everyone.
> 
> So I got my HAF X case up and running, but can't get the damn LED light working. Anyone got a clue of what connector I need to connect to where? Can't seem to find anything not connected so must be in the wrong place


Use Your motherboard manual


----------



## Hokrollo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknown999*


Use Your motherboard manual


The problem is that my motherboard's manual doesn't give any info on that connector. And the ridiculous manual Cooler Master provided me with tells nothing either.


----------



## Unknown999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hokrollo*


The problem is that my motherboard's manual doesn't give any info on that connector. And the ridiculous manual Cooler Master provided me with tells nothing either.


Your MB is the one in your sig?


----------



## Hokrollo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown999;12480599*
> Your MB is the one in your sig?


Yes, it is.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Post #'s may be better as not everyone keeps the forum default posts per page







.


Well I didn't really want to actually copy their rig photos as I may upset the OP's of such - but thanks for that info.


----------



## Unknown999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokrollo;12480617*
> Yes, it is.


One more quastion, You can't connect HDD LED or POWER LED?

If it's about HDD LED, You should connect Haf X hdd led cable (RED-WHITE) to your motherboard's system panel connectors DOWN LEFT CORNER - *CONNECT IT TOWARDS, SO THE LABEL OF HDD LED CABLE IS DOWN!!!*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown999;12480145*
> You mean registering in there website?


Yuppers.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Unknown999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yuppers.









~Ceadder










Thanks, I'll try it out


----------



## Skyboss

Ok guys, I've been here in the forums a bit but I wanted to let you all know I have two HAF cases: HAF X & 912. I'll be posting up pics as soon as I get my black dvd burner for my 912 system.

I'm glad I made the move to Haf x from cosmos 1000. My cpu was getting choked with warm air and the Haf is just as quiet, if not quieter due to the 200mm fans!

I've been pm'ing some folks here and I wanted to say thank you for all your help and insight you have given me! This is an awesome and supportive forum!

Pics to come soon!


----------



## jntarheels

Hokrollo

See attached file for your motherboard system connector pinout


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup it's DoA. Cooler Master will send you a whole new panel including the i/o cables. But you have to keep on them and smack them around a bit in order to get it resolved in a timely manner.

I had the same thing happen with my system when I first purchased it. But it worked out in my favor as I was able to swap out my LEDs to something less blinding.


















~Ceadder










I got a dead HDD light, but I already painted the inside before I learned. It's not really a problem for me, as those lights are too bright anyway. Had the case for well over a year now.


----------



## FixedgearIain

Newest photo of my baby!










I am going to be letting my girl use this as her primary gaming rig at my house, and will be building a 100% new system in a matter of weeks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12481915*
> I got a dead HDD light, but I already painted the inside before I learned. It's not really a problem for me, as those lights are too bright anyway. Had the case for well over a year now.


RMA it you fool.









They send you the top of the cabinet and could care less if the cabinet is painted. You don't even send them the defective part. They send you the top(Pwr/Reset switch plate) the i/o panel front and the cables.

You don't sent them Shiiiiiiiii+zles.









No need to live with a DoA light.
















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12487394*
> RMA it you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They send you the top of the cabinet and could care less if the cabinet is painted. You don't even send them the defective part. They send you the top(Pwr/Reset switch plate) the i/o panel front and the cables.
> 
> You don't sent them Shiiiiiiiii+zles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to live with a DoA light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I bet you would love me if I said I never took the plastic off of the front part either.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FixedgearIain;12484100*
> Newest photo of my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be letting my girl use this as her primary gaming rig at my house, and will be building a 100% new system in a matter of weeks!


Hey I have a question for you. Do your viewsonics have a stability shake when your system fires into or powers out of Win7?

My brother is having this happen with his Viewsonic. So much so we thought it was his 5770. But it's not because mine is working perfectly and I swapped his monitor in place of mine and it did it here too.

Just wondering if this is normal or if he needs to send an RMA request.









Thanks.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12487561*
> I bet you would love me if I said I never took the plastic off of the front part either.


I don't see anything wrong with that. Makes it better come resale time. You can truly say the panels have no scratches.









If nothing else I can say with some certainty that it's a bulb issue, so if you cannot get support to send you a new panel then just replace the bulb. You'll have to snip them off the pcb and solder a new pair on but you can get low intensity bulbs in your choice of colors from the Shack. I used the original that came with my Cabinet and replaced both with low intensity red bulbs. Looks awesomely dim.

...







Man I'ma stop chasing this stability ghost. I'm done with that crap as of this moment. Cause it's not my system, it's Windows. I may even go back to XP.









I have 5 items in my active menu.
1.Catalyst
2.SB X-Fi crystalizer
3.PC Probe II
4.AVG
5. Java monitor

And I'm running 8 tabs in my browser only one of them constantly active and that's MySpace.

Oh and I'm running Aero so I can have my Red taskbar.









Everything is and was stable until Windows dropped a Service pack update into my Start button. Now if I right click the whole thing gets jittery makin me think my system is unstable. But it only happens with Windows updates. *Never* happened when I ran XP.

Bout ready to yank it out take a dump on the disc and send a care package to Paul Allen.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12487831*
> I don't see anything wrong with that. Makes it better come resale time. You can truly say the panels have no scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing else I can say with some certainty that it's a bulb issue, so if you cannot get support to send you a new panel then just replace the bulb. You'll have to snip them off the pcb and solder a new pair on but you can get low intensity bulbs in your choice of colors from the Shack. I used the original that came with my Cabinet and replaced both with low intensity red bulbs. Looks awesomely dim.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'ma stop chasing this stability ghost. I'm done with that crap as of this moment. Cause it's not my system, it's Windows. *I may even go back to XP.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 5 items in my active menu.
> 1.Catalyst
> 2.SB X-Fi crystalizer
> 3.PC Probe II
> 4.AVG
> 5. Java monitor
> 
> And I'm running 8 tabs in my browser only one of them constantly active and that's MySpace.
> 
> Oh and I'm running Aero so I can have my Red taskbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is and was stable until Windows dropped a Service pack update into my Start button. Now if I right click the whole thing gets jittery makin me think my system is unstable. But it only happens with Windows updates. *Never* happened when I ran XP.
> 
> Bout ready to yank it out take a dump on the disc and send a care package to Paul Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Even though I use Linux for the internet and such I dual boot with Windows 7 for the OLDER games I have and even I like Windows XP much more than Windows 7. Less of "the Norton"







 and other garbage.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12487831*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'ma stop chasing this stability ghost. I'm done with that crap as of this moment. Cause it's not my system, it's Windows. I may even go back to XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bout ready to yank it out take a dump on the disc and send a care package to Paul Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


7 seems stable enough. You might want to get a different install CD but Im sure youtr tired of fresh installing.

I say keep running it til its unbearable but back up everything you need. Then fresh install and start again.

Its what I do, no antivirus either really, just fresh install every month or so...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12487831*
> 
> Everything is and was stable until Windows dropped a Service pack update into my Start button. Now if I right click the whole thing gets jittery makin me think my system is unstable. But it only happens with Windows updates. *Never* happened when I ran XP.
> 
> Bout ready to yank it out take a dump on the disc and send a care package to Paul Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Start by turning off Auto Update then uninstalling all of the Windows updates one at a time testing after you remove each one till you determine which one is causing the problem, then block that specific Windows Update.


----------



## FannBlade

Ceadderman is that you?????? Glad to see you back on!

How is the PC doing?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Add me, please. I'm a HAF-932 owner, I have some crappy pictures in my album. Girlfriend has my camera atm so I'll put up some better ones when she brings it back.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12488511*
> Ceadderman is that you?????? Glad to see you back on!
> 
> How is the PC doing?


Well other than the ghost I've been chasing for the last week, things are pretty good.

At least they've been pretty good this month.









But compared bein in the hospital recoupin from pneumonia for nearly a month, everything else looks great.









Yeah and to answer the guys I've had WUpdate feature turned off soon as I got home and found out that it bricked my Brother's Win7 drive. He was lucky he built a dualboot system and was able to fire it up in XP mode to backdoor the Win7 drive to the closest restore point. When I fired mine up it hung at the Win7 logo, so I force powered it down and restarted. Ran fine, but he had 11 updates where I only had 9.

Don't think I wasn't chewing the heads off nails though. Especially since I'd just finished the PSU and thought that maybe I fudged something in the process. That's one reason why I'm taking this stability issue personally.









But it only does this when Win7 wants to shut down to apply any updates. This past one was a security update though.









I think I'll try to root out the problem but without a WinUpdate hanging around in the background it's next to impossible to put my finger on the offending update.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Hokrollo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jntarheels;12481631*
> Hokrollo
> 
> See attached file for your motherboard system connector pinout


I got the connectors connected to that one. But still doesn't work. Anything you have to do else? I have pressed the LED button several times.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12490610*
> Well other than the ghost I've been chasing for the last week, things are pretty good.
> 
> At least they've been pretty good this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But compared bein in the hospital recoupin from pneumonia for nearly a month, everything else looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Dude, that sucks. I got it back in late summer for a month, no hospital needed fortunately but I developed a chronic cough which is now being controlled with a Q-var inhaler.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12495329*
> Dude, that sucks. I got it back in late summer for a month, no hospital needed fortunately but I developed a chronic cough which is now being controlled with a Q-var inhaler.


I feel your pain on the inhaler. Back when I was 15 I thought it would be fun to take on a School bus and ended up having to use that pingpong ball inhaler tube. Then I had that stupid thing again from mid December into late January. When I whipped that busses tail I ended up with 8 busted ribs and cracked 3 of them. Hence why they put me on it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## masustic

got my rasa kit installed. still lovin this case!


----------



## sockpirate

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Crappy cellphone pic!

Add me please ! Thanks!!!


----------



## maxextz

very nice picture you took there.


----------



## masustic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12496758*
> very nice picture you took there.


thanks. new camera as well.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12495476*
> I feel your pain on the inhaler. Back when I was 15 I thought it would be fun to take on a School bus and ended up having to use that pingpong ball inhaler tube. Then I had that stupid thing again from mid December into late January. When I whipped that busses tail I ended up with 8 busted ribs and cracked 3 of them. Hence why they put me on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Sucks









Anyways, are going to try one of the Rasa kits??? its helluva lot better than the h50







.


----------



## mobeious

i found that taking out the front mesh infront of the intake on the HAF922 increases airflow like crazy i kept the filter in there though


----------



## FannBlade

I will do updates in the morning.
*Don't forget to make your nominations March HoF*


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masustic;12496520*
> got my rasa kit installed. still lovin this case!


You make my rig look like i found it in a dumpster with poop all over it!!
I think i may need to invest in something better than a cell phone camera! It does not do my rig justice at all!!!

Its kinda like the opposite of a girl who looks good from far but when you get close she is a butter face!!! My poor RIG!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12495329*
> Anyways, are going to try one of the Rasa kits??? its helluva lot better than the h50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eeeeeewwwwwww ick.









I'ma go with this when I h2o...









That Classified component would look real sick on my Formula.









But I'm standing pat til I get the NB/SB block to get these temps within acceptable range for 4.0+. I did the nb fix but it doesn't take much to get this baby up to 49c. That's not where I plan to have it sit for prolonged periods of time.









@sockpirate...







Get yourself a Lifecam for about $50 from the Egg. I take all kinds of nice shots with it...










Of course its autofocus is weak but it's not terribly bad and it's much better than using your cell.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12503255*
> Eeeeeewwwwwww ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma go with this when I h2o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Classified component would look real sick on my Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm standing pat til I get the NB/SB block to get these temps within acceptable range for 4.0+. I did the nb fix but it doesn't take much to get this baby up to 49c. That's not where I plan to have it sit for prolonged periods of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sockpirate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself a Lifecam for about $50 from the Egg. I take all kinds of nice shots with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its autofocus is weak but it's not terribly bad and it's much better than using your cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks man ha ha i will definately look into it, especially since i have been taking more pics lately for all the various clubs etc. here on the OC.net he he +rep buddy!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masustic;12496520*
> got my rasa kit installed. still lovin this case!


thats AMAZING BEAST!!!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masustic;12496520*
> got my rasa kit installed. still lovin this case!


I take it that's a 240mm XSPC radiator?

I have a 360mm radiator and could not fit the fan controller in front of it in the top 5.25" bay, so I assume yours is smaller.

Looks good, by the way.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tat2monsta*


i got one the other week.
Better pics to come when ive tidyed it more

p.s dont look into laser cats eyes. They might burn your face off











laser cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


laser cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































Haha, that cat looks like its from Dead Space.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I concede. As ugly as I find the HAF series of cases, they are well put together. Pain in the ass to dismantle for powder coating though.


----------



## alex4069

My HAF X will be delivered Monday. I can't wait.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope that's Cheshire Cat. Notice how he's fading into or out of view?









~Ceadder


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tamadrumz76*


haha, that cat looks like its from dead space.


ha ha ha! I have never thought of that.


----------



## FannBlade

List updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12490610*
> but compared being in the hospital recouping from pneumonia for nearly a month, everything else looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12495329*
> Dude, that sucks. I got it back in late summer for a month, no hospital needed fortunately but I developed a chronic cough which is now being controlled with a Q-var inhaler.


I've done some research on this strange phenomenon. It turns out that chronic cough or worse is cause by microscopic particulate floating in the air from excessive overclocking of said CPU.








Glad everyone doing better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12504947*
> I concede. As ugly as I find the HAF series of cases, they are well put together. Pain in the ass to dismantle for powder coating though.


You have an HAF?


----------



## Ceadderman

My apologies to Larrylw. Seems I should hold Asus responsible for my recent plight.









And with this post it is now 3k posts in less than a year. Och!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XtachiX

talk about coming back hard


----------



## Ceadderman

Just think how many posts I'dve had if I hadn't been down for 6 months.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XtachiX

probably 8k posts by now "


----------



## FixedgearIain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12487646*
> Hey I have a question for you. Do your viewsonics have a stability shake when your system fires into or powers out of Win7?
> 
> My brother is having this happen with his Viewsonic. So much so we thought it was his 5770. But it's not because mine is working perfectly and I swapped his monitor in place of mine and it did it here too.
> 
> Just wondering if this is normal or if he needs to send an RMA request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I've not seen that issue with my VS 24's, There is never a shake. Sometimes some tearing in games due to my 9600GT SLI setup nearing the end of their long hard little lives.







:

EDIT: Anyone have any links/info on making/buying an HAF X-esque PSU cover for my 932?

I am buying an HAF-X soon but want to do the same thing with my 932 for the lady.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FixedgearIain;12508851*
> I've not seen that issue with my VS 24's, There is never a shake. Sometimes some tearing in games due to my 9600GT SLI setup nearing the end of their long hard little lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> EDIT: Anyone have any links/info on making/buying an HAF X-esque PSU cover for my 932?
> 
> I am buying an HAF-X soon but want to do the same thing with my 932 for the lady.


Okay good to know, I'll pass that along to him.

You try looking on the Coolermaster site for the cover? I'm pretty sure they sell it there. Of course maybe you should start a wanted thread and see who bites.









I'm kind of interested in swapping doors with someone who has an X but since my system already has an DEMCiFlex filter, I'm limited to who I can trade with. Would have to have that kit so that I could swap the door filters as well. I doubt there are many of us that have these nifty filters.









Well anyway I'm sure you'll find one. When I was looking the other nite I noticed someone with a 932 had the GPU stabilizer mounted in their Cabinet. Love to have one of those so I could drop a Yate Loon in front of my GPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XtachiX

i wouldnt be surprised if you were promoted mod.


----------



## masustic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*


I take it that's a 240mm XSPC radiator?

I have a 360mm radiator and could not fit the fan controller in front of it in the top 5.25" bay, so I assume yours is smaller.

Looks good, by the way.


thats a 360. its a tight fit


----------



## Jerry60k

Heres my sig rig. Hopefully in a few weeks I will be painting the inside OD green.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Eeeeeewwwwwww ick.









I'ma go with this when I h2o...









That Classified component would look real sick on my Formula.









But I'm standing pat til I get the NB/SB block to get these temps within acceptable range for 4.0+. I did the nb fix but it doesn't take much to get this baby up to 49c. That's not where I plan to have it sit for prolonged periods of time.









@sockpirate...







Get yourself a Lifecam for about $50 from the Egg. I take all kinds of nice shots with it...










Of course its autofocus is weak but it's not terribly bad and it's much better than using your cell.









~Ceadder










The rasa block is about 90% performance of the Supreme HF about 2/3 of the cost. A really nice kit that's pieced together for you to get you going. Head over to the Rasa kit club in the wc thread.

the ek CHIV block did work but I gave up on amd a few months ago as you can see by my sig rig


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*


I take it that's a 240mm XSPC radiator?

I have a 360mm radiator and could not fit the fan controller in front of it in the top 5.25" bay, so I assume yours is smaller.

Looks good, by the way.


I had a 360 GTX and was able to fit my fan controller in the top slot. The fans were a little hard to connect/disconnect but it fit.


----------



## xtw1st3dxang3lx

HAF 912+ here


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtw1st3dxang3lx*


HAF 912+ here


Can I ask where you got your HAF 912 + in the USA?

Thanks


----------



## AMOCO

someone asked this about a week ago,no place.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;12516109*
> someone asked this about a week ago,no place.


This is why I asked as that particular model is a European one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtw1st3dxang3lx;12515342*
> HAF 912+ here


Pics or it didn't happen.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Pics or it didn't happen.









~Ceadder










You mean:


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;12504391*
> I take it that's a 240mm XSPC radiator?
> 
> I have a 360mm radiator and could not fit the fan controller in front of it in the top 5.25" bay, so I assume yours is smaller.
> 
> Looks good, by the way.


It may have been your fan controller is longer. I don't have a HAF-X, but I have a RX360 rad in a HAF 932 and just installed a Sunbeam 6 channel PWM fan controller. I can tell you, if fits with ZERO room to spare. It just fits exactly with the 4 pin molex wiring sitting right next to the rad.







If it were any longer, it would not sit flush with the front panel of mhy case. Just a FYI


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

looks really hot


----------



## Ceadderman

MarceL, bro...

How many time your mother tell you to bring your toys inside? See? This is what happens when you don't listen to your mother.









All kidding aside that right there makes me happy. It looks like it could be featured in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games and noone would be the wiser.









I might have done something like that a few short years back.









@wermad... shoulda stuck with AMD bro. Sandy Bridge aside, it costs too much to go Intel. And trust me I like some of their stuff. Though I am selling my Netbook. It just wasn't there when I needed it. But I think that was cause of the Trojan I picked up while online at the Library in The Dalles. Didn't know I had it til Malware Bytes finally sniffed it out.









Btw ppcs is carrying the EK block for $75









Just gonna go single loop 360 and reservoir/pump combo to start with. Gotta sell the netbook and the 360 but my Desktop comes first.









~Ceadder


----------



## mobeious

Do u think haveing 2 110cfm fans as intake on the side panels of my 922 is hurting the performance of my silverarrow?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobeious*


Do u think haveing 2 110cfm fans as intake on the side panels of my 922 is hurting the performance of my silverarrow?


Don't really know and unless you have an airflow meter it would be hard to tell without pulling one of them and giving your system a reasonable amount of time to report the feedback to you in both setups. That's probably the best and cheapest way to go about it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobeious*


Do u think haveing 2 110cfm fans as intake on the side panels of my 922 is hurting the performance of my silverarrow?


I think installing and testing would be the best bet here. Run them at 100% (if noise is no issue to you of course) and do a short 20-run IBT test and measure your temps. Compare to pre-installation temps. Then do a 70% run and compare and continue until you find that "sweet-spot".

This is the only way I can think of without investing in meters and such... plus you find your ideal rating.


----------



## mobeious

So with HW monitor i should be lookin at tmpin0? corrent or core temps?


----------



## Nhb93

HW Monitor should have the name of your processor with 4 temperature listings under it, one per core.


----------



## mobeious

exactly but i read somewhere that with amd u want to monitor tmpin1 or 0 i cant remember which one

on a side not i just tried intake vs exhaust and it had very little change in temp so just being curious i swaped out my TY140's for some scythe slipstream 1900rpms and they kick the TY140's ass and are not much louder


----------



## Bagwej

I will join the club as soon as I settle on my new build and get it ordered. My question has probably been answered, but all I have seen to this point haven't been all that definitive.

Question:
Will a Hyper 212+ fit in a HAF 932 without removing the side fan?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagwej;12527100*
> I will join the club as soon as I settle on my new build and get it ordered. My question has probably been answered, but all I have seen to this point haven't been all that definitive.
> 
> Question:
> Will a Hyper 212+ fit in a HAF 932 without removing the side fan?


That should clear no problem. I had a Hyper N520 cooler and it was no where near the side fan and still had room.


----------



## scottalot

You guys like? The system is a bit messier right now because I have the front panel connector for audio hooked up to the sound card and a 260 as a dedicated folding card.


----------



## Bagwej

Quote:


> That should clear no problem. I had a Hyper N520 cooler and it was no where near the side fan and still had room.


Thanks for the reply but I am hoping to hear from someone who has used a Hyper 212+ in the HAF 932.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagwej;12527205*
> Thanks for the reply but I am hoping to hear from someone who has used a Hyper 212+ in the HAF 932.


I have yet to see anyone not be able to fit a CPU cooler and a side fan on at the same time.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12527365*
> I have yet to see anyone not be able to fit a CPU cooler and a side fan on at the same time.


All the CPU coolers sit above the side fan, that's what most people don't realize.


----------



## Leaps-from-Shadows

Add me! Got me a CM HAF 912!

I'll post a pic once I take a decent one.

And don't laugh ... I don't really do cable management and such. As long as they aren't sucked into any fans, I'm good.

I had a Scythe Rasetsu CPU cooler in there but I decided I'm going to get a liquid cooling setup, so I sent it in for refund. I'm still deciding whether I want a closed-loop no-maintenance version or a "real" CPU-only liquid cooling setup. So for now, the stock Intel cooler sits atop my processor.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagwej;12527205*
> Thanks for the reply but I am hoping to hear from someone who has used a Hyper 212+ in the HAF 932.


Yes it fits. Easily.


----------



## Bagwej

Quote:


> Yes it fits. Easily.


Many Thanks


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottalot;12527181*
> 
> You guys like? The system is a bit messier right now because I have the front panel connector for audio hooked up to the sound card and a 260 as a dedicated folding card.


Love the dark theme







.


----------



## hyujmn

The side panel fans will fit just fine with the 212+.

Also, add me to this group! I just finished painting the interior of my HAF 932 all black, cuz I hated that ugly grey color. It looks 10x better!

I'll have pics up if I'm not too lazy tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12527390*
> All the CPU coolers sit above the side fan, that's what most people don't realize.


what if one was to remove the stock sidefan and install 4 x 120mm fans?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vuashke*


what if one was to remove the stock sidefan and install 4 x 120mm fans?


If I'm not mistaken, the highest point that the stock fan sits at is the same area as the mounting for 120mm fans. I looked at mine and its still away from the CPU area. Those fans feed the VC area more that anything.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


If I'm not mistaken, the highest point that the stock fan sits at is the same area as the mounting for 120mm fans. I looked at mine and its still away from the CPU area. Those fans feed the VC area more that anything.


thank you


----------



## scottalot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Love the dark theme







.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ceadderman

Well did some behind the scenes cable management and NB adjustment on the system yesterday...
B4...

















After...










I also have some information for those who are looking to add some X components to their early HAF cabs...


Click on the pic that fancies you to go to the page. Separately linked.









My apologies, as of this time there are no PSU covers listed on the US site.









~Ceadder


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vuashke*


what if one was to remove the stock sidefan and install 4 x 120mm fans?


At one point, my brother had 4x120's on the side, along with a V8 in his case. No problems.


----------



## FannBlade

Hey guys sorry for my lack of activity I'm in the middle of modding an painting a case that needs to be done Monday. Hopefully I will be able to post some pics next week.

Only a few days left for nominations! Also I will be doing a separate thread for voting so I don't have to keep bugging mods to delete the one here.

I will do updates later today after I get the clearcoat sprayed.

Thread is really staying active! Thanks.


----------



## McDangerous

Just wanted to update my post in the thread with some new pics. A lot has changed since my last post! If you could update my link on the first page to reflect these I'd appreciate it Ceddar.


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice!!!

However it seems we've both been gone for some time. Fanblade is now the key holder to this awesome group.

I'm sure he'll redirect your update appropriately later today when he returns. He's doing some cabinet painting.









Right now I'm setting up for my photo shoot. I have the background and tripod set up. Just have to suck it up log off and set up the Webcam and the system so I can take some reasonable shots of my system in all it's glory.









~It all keeps adding up, I think I'm crackin up am I just paranoid about myself...









~Ceadder


----------



## tiger187126

put me down for the HAF 922. pretty good deal and i like it a lot better than my antec 900.


----------



## FannBlade

List updated!
You guys that want added please post a pic so I have something to link to.


----------



## managerman

FannBlade,

Here are a few pics of my new Sandy Bridge "Beast" Rig...using a HAF X 942..

Had a lot of fun with this watercooling build....I will be posting a thread in the watercooling forum on this build. Still working on the fine details and overclocking...but it is coming along....

-M


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman;12539547*
> FannBlade,
> 
> Here are a few pics of my new Sandy Bridge "Beast" Rig...using a HAF X 942..
> 
> Had a lot of fun with this watercooling build....I will be posting a thread in the watercooling forum on this build. Still working on the fine details and overclocking...but it is coming along....
> 
> -M


----------



## teichu

hi guys i have trouble right now , i think i lost my pack of screws and standoff including zip tie , i dont remember where the whole pack screws i put , so what can i do now???


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman;12539547*
> FannBlade,
> 
> Here are a few pics of my new Sandy Bridge "Beast" Rig...using a HAF X 942..
> 
> Had a lot of fun with this watercooling build....I will be posting a thread in the watercooling forum on this build. Still working on the fine details and overclocking...but it is coming along....
> 
> -M

































Hmmmm seems to be missing something...

...oh I know, the CM girl draped over the hood.









No really though such an epic system needs an epic sleeve job.









Love the Heart and Oxygen analogy mate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


hi guys i have trouble right now , i think i lost my pack of screws and standoff including zip tie , i dont remember where the whole pack screws i put , so what can i do now???


The standoffs are standard for almost every case and motherboard. You can either contact Cooler Master or just purchase them from a PC store. Not sure where you are, but they are regular hardware.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


hi guys i have trouble right now , i think i lost my pack of screws and standoff including zip tie , i dont remember where the whole pack screws i put , so what can i do now???


You check the face plate box? that's usually where I end up losing them and not realizing I've done so til after I scrounge some up.









If worse come to worse you could always buy a $20 tool kit that includes more than enough of them to get by.

Guarantee you'll find them after all is said and done however. So don't give up hope. Backtrack your steps and you'll find them. Take it from a professional Alzhaimers patient.









~Ceadder


----------



## tiger187126

crappy pics ftw:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiger187126*


crappy pics ftw:


Used your Cell phone, didn't you?









You do realize all my shots are with a $60 webcam, right?









~Ceadder


----------



## HrlmWrld

HAF 912 first build


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HrlmWrld;12548525*
> HAF 912 first build


=) a 912 is seriously more practical than a HAF-X

and cheaper by a lot too!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12549457*
> =) a 912 is seriously more practical than a HAF-X
> 
> and cheaper by a lot too!


See you bring up a good point as well as how these cases are made.

The HAF 912 has that choice of 120mm or 200mm on the top or front which many cases don't have. The modular HDD bay which most don't have. The larger CPU motherboard tray opening to date none will have but that will change when the CM Storm Enforcer case comes out soon which is a blacked out HAF 912 chassis with a different face and side panel.

Now if CM would make these changes to their lineup to include such features, they'll be tough to beat at the price points IMO.

Other than the HAF X has it's added benefits because of it's size more PCI's and such the HAF 912 pretty much satisfies at a low price and a darn well made solid case.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12549457*
> =) a 912 is seriously more practical than a HAF-X
> 
> and cheaper by a lot too!


Depends on your equipment. HAF 912 wouldn't cut the mustard for me with my WC system, but is a nice case.


----------



## terminaldawn

Hello All!!

This is my first post and I am very excited to be a part of the overclock.net community. There is a ton of great information on these forums. I am not really into overclocking yet, but perhaps that will change









I am going to be working on a project to quiet down my rig a bit (specs are below). I recently purchased a Mugen 2 that I will be installing when it arrives to replace the crappy Intel stock cooler. I am also considering replacing the stock fans with scythe fans, but unsure if this is necessary.

I am hoping that someone that is far more experienced can please answer my questions. Obviously experimentation and testing and checking temperatures will be the most helpful for my particular situation, but before I give everything a shot I just wanted to hear from someone that has already obtained the experience and can maybe recommend the best set up.

Again my goal is to quiet down my rig and make sure I have adequate cooling in a non overclocked rig









Should I be using all 4 fans in my Haf 932 considering I don't overclock and only have one Vid Card?

If I were to limit my configuration to two fans would I be fine with just running the front intake fan and top exhaust fan? Or would it be better to go with a different 2 fan configuration?

Thanks at ton!!!


----------



## Nhb93

Welcome to OCN.









If you go to User CP -> Add System, you can add your system to your sig like the rest of us.


----------



## terminaldawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Welcome to OCN.









If you go to User CP -> Add System, you can add your system to your sig like the rest of us.


Thanks for the tip. I added my systems







.. .however only one of them is showing up... how do I get the other two to show up???


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terminaldawn*


Thanks for the tip. I added my systems







.. .however only one of them is showing up... how do I get the other two to show up???


AFAIK only one will show.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terminaldawn*


Hello All!!

This is my first post and I am very excited to be a part of the overclock.net community. There is a ton of great information on these forums. I am not really into overclocking yet, but perhaps that will change










Welcome...

And it will change... trust me! Enjoy and take advantage of all of the great and knowledgeable people on this site.


----------



## ski-bum

I have the HAF932. I would recommend buying a fan speed controller and running the fans much slower. This is what I do and even with my CPU overclocked to 4.0, I never need to turn the speed up at all and it's very quite.


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bagwej*


I will join the club as soon as I settle on my new build and get it ordered. My question has probably been answered, but all I have seen to this point haven't been all that definitive.

Question:
Will a Hyper 212+ fit in a HAF 932 without removing the side fan?


I do know if you question was addressed, but I didn't have any problems with mine. I really don't think you can find a heatsink that doesn't fit in the HAF 932 or X.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


I do know if you question was addressed, but I didn't have any problems with mine. I really don't think you can find a heatsink that doesn't fit in the HAF 932 or X.


He's asking about if it fits with the side panel fans still installed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12556095*
> He's asking about if it fits with the side panel fans still installed.


I think so long as it can fit in ~9" of space that it would have no issues fitting in the 932. Technically speaking it's just over 8" because you have to take into account the loss of the space between the Motherboard and the Right side door.

I doubt that it would be much of a problem if any. HAF cases are some of the widest cases on the market as far as I know. Very few are wider.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XtachiX

and he strikes again


----------



## terminaldawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12553538*
> I have the HAF932. I would recommend buying a fan speed controller and running the fans much slower. This is what I do and even with my CPU overclocked to 4.0, I never need to turn the speed up at all and it's very quite.


Thanks for the reply!

I was considering using a fan speed controller as an option. I was hoping to get away with just using two fans in the case.... Is anyone else using just two fans or other configuration?

Thanks!


----------



## Nhb93

I don't run 2 fans, but if you use two of the 200mm fans, they move a nice bit of air, and would probably make your temperatures acceptable.


----------



## terminaldawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12559065*
> I don't run 2 fans, but if you use two of the 200mm fans, they move a nice bit of air, and would probably make your temperatures acceptable.


Cool, I guess I just have to experiment and see what works. Seems as though there is no "right" answer.


----------



## Mako0312

Anyone have any HAF-X cable management tips?

Mine still looks like poo.


----------



## Nhb93

I have the 932, so it's close enough.

You have the same PSU as me actually, so this should be fun.







Only connect the cables you absolutely need to use. That's an obvious point, but one still worth making. Take all the wires down through the bottom hole, and let them just drape out of the back. Start with the 24-pin connector, up the side of the mobo tray, next to the cable tie spots, then out of the top hole to the motherboard. The GPU Cables are a little longer than needed, IMO, so run them first towards the back of the case then being them back to the front so you can run them out of the bottom large hole, and connect into your GPU. If you put a HDD in the last spot on the rack, you can easily hide cables under that as well, which I did when I didn't have a modular PSU.

If you post a picture of what you have now I can give more help.


----------



## Ceej

Mine does too Mako, though it's mostly the SATA cables going up to my 2 DVD drives and the middle molex going to my sound card that keep it from looking clean :/


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I have the 932, so it's close enough.

You have the same PSU as me actually, so this should be fun.







Only connect the cables you absolutely need to use. That's an obvious point, but one still worth making. Take all the wires down through the bottom hole, and let them just drape out of the back. Start with the 24-pin connector, up the side of the mobo tray, next to the cable tie spots, then out of the top hole to the motherboard. The GPU Cables are a little longer than needed, IMO, so run them first towards the back of the case then being them back to the front so you can run them out of the bottom large hole, and connect into your GPU. If you put a HDD in the last spot on the rack, you can easily hide cables under that as well, which I did when I didn't have a modular PSU.

If you post a picture of what you have now I can give more help.


My camera is dead right now, and charging. I will defiantly post up some tomorrow. I think my cables may be affecting my temps a little bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


Mine does too Mako, though it's mostly the SATA cables going up to my 2 DVD drives and the middle molex going to my sound card that keep it from looking clean :/


The SATA cable I don't mind as much. It's the garbage of the rest that rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Nhb93

I did the cables 3 times on my case. This last time is easily my best. My motherboard isn't exactly friendly for cables, as the SATA ports and other connections are not at the edges of the board, but much closer to the middle. The black interior I did combined with the black cables on the X750 really add for a clean look, though it's way out of the league of some of the best rigs on OCN.


----------



## Ceadderman

You might take a look at mine to see if it gives you any ideas. Ignore the sleeving if you don't have sleeving.

In the main area:









I apologize for not having the lower section included but you aren't missing much. I have the drive leads running directly into the HDD cage(you'll see it in one of the pics below) but for the most part the only wires in that area are the I/O leads that curl into the main area somewhat in hiding. And you can see the 6 pin to GPU as well but it's unobtrusive in that it flows behind the scenes through the HDD cage and into the GPU. I figured a straight shot was better than trying to hide it which honestly would've failed. If the 6 pin connector was on the side of the card I probably would've come up the inside of the card and wrapped into the connection for a cleaner look. Can't really do that with this style of card.

Behind the curtain:




































There are essentially 5 groups of cables on the back. The 8 pin is self explanatory in that it goes all by itself in through the top. Tried to run the 200mm fan cable behind the mobo but it only caused problems there. The Red and Black leads are from the 24 pin and the 5 I/O leads sit with the top most group of the 24 pin. I use wire saddles from MDPC as well as cheap purse locks and the only zip ties I've used were attached to the front fan to cinch up a couple purse locks to control the SATA cables and keep them short. I hid everything I could by using the ribs between the openings. You X guys don't have to worry about that since you have the gaskets. But us early HAF cases have to.









So anyway if you need a direct shot of something let me know and if I don't have one I can get one and have it uploaded in a jiff.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


Anyone have any HAF-X cable management tips?

Mine still looks like poo.


http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...eano12345.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *managerman*


FannBlade,

Here are a few pics of my new Sandy Bridge "Beast" Rig...using a HAF X 942..

Had a lot of fun with this watercooling build....I will be posting a thread in the watercooling forum on this build. Still working on the fine details and overclocking...but it is coming along....










Holy over kill Batman! I love it! No more worring if you have enough rad to cool something. Looks good.
I will get you added. Welcome aboard.


----------



## silt96

Please add me on the list,i bought a brand new HAF922 yesterday!







watercooling coming soon!


----------



## FannBlade

List updated.
silt96 Welcome to OCN.


----------



## FannBlade

Let the voting Begin!!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/954001-haf-hall-fame-voting-march-2011-a.html
HAF Hall of Fame voting thread

Hof page


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Lets nominate HAF Modder for March.


I guess you missed this from 6 days ago? If to late to add defiantly needs to be in their next month.


----------



## HrlmWrld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


=) a 912 is seriously more practical than a HAF-X

and cheaper by a lot too!


This was the obvious choice for me as I was coming from a Dell 435 mini-tower... talk about cramped quarters. I don't forsee the day I will utilize waterblocks or non-stock GPU cooling so a larger case really made no sense. The only reason I build is because it gives me the ability to interchange parts as I see fit coming from the Apple Mac eco-system where that was a definite no-no.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HrlmWrld*


This was the obvious choice for me as I was coming from a Dell 435 mini-tower... talk about cramped quarters. I don't forsee the day I will utilize waterblocks or non-stock GPU cooling so a larger case really made no sense. The only reason I build is because it gives me the ability to interchange parts as I see fit coming from the Apple Mac eco-system where that was a definite no-no.


 To be completely honest I hadn't really thought of going to a full tower but now that I have one I'm quite glad I have one. My MoBo is set up in such a way that it would be nearly impossible to access the buttons at the bottom of it in a cabinet like a 922 or 912.

I have small hands so space is not an issue. But since I'd rather have my PSU at the bottom of my case space needs to be at a premium because even now I have a tough time negotiating tight spaces. I can't even imagine working in a tiny cabinet like the 912.









My brother got his 932 before I got mine and he didn't realize the size of this thing was that big when he ordered it. I pulled out the Tape and showed him what was what and he was considering refusing the shipment. He's glad he didn't though. And to be honest, now that I've had it for a year it really is not that big. When you first get it, it is. Especially if you've only run Mids. But once you get used to it it's no big deal.









But the weight of my Cabinet when filled is enough to make anybody reconsider having it on the desk.










~Ceadder


----------



## alex4069

Just received it yesterday. Brand new beautiful HAF X. It has help drop my temps on load. Was running 52c under prime95.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey 912 owners. If cost and shipping is not too big an issue for you I came across this



at the US CM Store. Just thought I would post it up for all y'all.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

ADD ME

Hey there i been a member of this club but never was added to the list,, yeah i know been a bit since being here but finnaly remembered what email i used awhile back,,lol. Well im still a proud owner of my case and been tinkering with my case here and there. New upgrades include a Phenom II X4 965 BE, New Biostar 870 MoBo , Geil 8 GiG dual Channel ram , dual 5770 in crossfire, 1000w power supply, 3 TB worth of HD's , case been painted black inside ,meteor light effects


----------



## HrlmWrld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12577305*
> Hey 912 owners. If cost and shipping is not too big an issue for you I came across this
> 
> 
> 
> at the US CM Store. Just thought I would post it up for all y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks gonna check this out!


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HrlmWrld;12578069*
> Thanks gonna check this out!


I'm waiting for it to be available 3/16/11. I plan on getting it for my wife's 912. I still have to post up pics of her 912 and my X. Hopefully tomorrow after taxes get done!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Let her know I passed it along just because I care.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman;12539547*
> FannBlade,
> 
> Here are a few pics of my new Sandy Bridge "Beast" Rig...using a HAF X 942..
> 
> Had a lot of fun with this watercooling build....I will be posting a thread in the watercooling forum on this build. Still working on the fine details and overclocking...but it is coming along....
> 
> -M


nice build , i highly recomend adding a plate in between the rads, that way the hot air does not mix in


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


nice build , i highly recomend adding a plate in between the rads, that way the hot air does not mix in


Agreed... Not only the moving of hot air from one rad to the other but the "turbulence" created from the out-fan of the first rad into the in-fan of the second rad. You may be limiting the full cooling potential of the second rad.

If you are getting satisfactory temps though, I wouldn't worry much about it though. Nice build. Like the combining of tube colors.


----------



## silt96

guys,i need help,i am thinking of buying watercooling kit or DIY,if i buy a corsair H50 what possible mods can i use?what about a 240 radiator + reservoir and new tubing,the best radiator for h50 is double or single row? will it be effective?or just 2-3 Celsius cooler?
i have the haf922,and something else,how can i stand it in the case?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silt96*


guys,i need help,i am thinking of buying watercooling kit or DIY,if i buy a corsair H50 what possible mods can i use?what about a 240 radiator + reservoir and new tubing,the best radiator for h50 is double or single row? will it be effective?or just 2-3 Celsius cooler?
i have the haf922,and something else,how can i stand it in the case?


The H50 is a decent enough cooler but it is what is called a "closed loop" system. This means that as it comes is what you get. They come with a 120mm radiator, single fan (unless you mod it to have two fans on it in a push/pull configuration - I believe the H70 is the dual fan in push/pull configuration). Basically other than changing fans on it, there's not really much you can do to it unless you are good with tools and such. Tubes are fixed on this system. To mod a H50 to work with a 240mm rad, you might as well just go with a custom (or "open") loop then. There are some kits out there that are inexpensive and a great way to get started. The XSPC RASA kits are just the ticket. Visit the XSPC thread and you will get a better idea of options.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silt96*


guys,i need help,i am thinking of buying watercooling kit or DIY,if i buy a corsair H50 what possible mods can i use?what about a 240 radiator + reservoir and new tubing,the best radiator for h50 is double or single row? will it be effective?or just 2-3 Celsius cooler?
i have the haf922,and something else,how can i stand it in the case?


If you want to watercool go XSPC Rasa kit or custom. You will end up putting more money into a modded H50 then a Rasa rs240 kit, And the Rasa rs240 kit will kill the H50. Thats my







I have a H50 and it was good for overclocking to 4.0GHz but thats it


----------



## silt96

ok thanks guys both of you,i found the rs240 kit on ebay but it will cost me 150euros with shipping to greece,can you suggest me another kit?currently i have the amd athlon II x2 250 from 3ghz to 3.3,i have 30-32 degrees celsius at idle,but the next month i'm going to buy phenom II x4 965 so i want something that will cost me about 100-120 euros and something that will be very well with low idle-full load temperatures...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silt96;12580861*
> ok thanks guys both of you,i found the rs240 kit on ebay but it will cost me 150euros with shipping to greece,can you suggest me another kit?currently i have the amd athlon II x2 250 from 3ghz to 3.3,i have 30-32 degrees celsius at idle,but the next month i'm going to buy phenom II x4 965 so i want something that will cost me about 100-120 euros and something that will be very well with low idle-full load temperatures...


As far as i know its the cheapest way to watercool







Save up a little longer it will be worth it in the long run


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


As far as i know its the cheapest way to watercool







Save up a little longer it will be worth it in the long run










I agree with this. All other kits are going to be more expensive.

silt96 - let me ask you this. Do you plan on overclocking? If so, do you plan on aggressively overclocking?


----------



## FannBlade

List updated

Welcome to the CLUB!


----------



## silt96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I agree with this. All other kits are going to be more expensive.

silt96 - let me ask you this. Do you plan on overclocking? If so, do you plan on aggressively overclocking?


Well,so far with my athlon 3ghz i am tuned at 3,6ghz for about 5-6 months now but i see that the cpu performance is reduced and i think the lifetime of it...the main reason i want watercooling is for style and for lower temperatures for the phenom 965 i wish to buy this month.. with my zalman 9700 led 100% fans i am at 30C(HAF922)with previous case(Thermaltake junior)i was at 35-36C







no overclocking on both cases,i can easily afford the H50/H70,but if my currently cpu with the H50/H70 Stock is about 22-25C i am okay,do u think i will catch those temperatures??
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silt96*


Well,so far with my athlon 3ghz i am tuned at 3,6ghz for about 5-6 months now but i see that the cpu performance is reduced and i think the lifetime of it...the main reason i want watercooling is for style and for lower temperatures for the phenom 965 i wish to buy this month.. with my zalman 9700 led 100% fans i am at 30C(HAF922)with previous case(Thermaltake junior)i was at 35-36C







no overclocking on both cases,i can easily afford the H50/H70,but if my currently cpu with the H50/H70 Stock is about 22-25C i am okay,do u think i will catch those temperatures??
sorry for my bad english










Go with the H50 buy a couple cheap but effective Yate-Loon fans and convert the stock non LED fan into a shroud to put in between the pusher fan and the Radiator. You'll have the ceapest alternative to a full water loop. Then start saving your money and buy your kit when you have the funds available to make the transfer. Or if you're confident with your tools you can mod the H50(plenty of tutorials on YouTube) to be a better kit.









~Ceadder


----------



## FannBlade

^ This


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silt96*


Well,so far with my athlon 3ghz i am tuned at 3,6ghz for about 5-6 months now but i see that the cpu performance is reduced and i think the lifetime of it...the main reason i want watercooling is for style and for lower temperatures for the phenom 965 i wish to buy this month.. with my zalman 9700 led 100% fans i am at 30C(HAF922)with previous case(Thermaltake junior)i was at 35-36C







no overclocking on both cases,i can easily afford the H50/H70,but if my currently cpu with the H50/H70 Stock is about 22-25C i am okay,do u think i will catch those temperatures??
sorry for my bad english










Μπορώ να μιλήσω ελληνικά t...

The H50/H70 will compare closer to the high end air coolers. I believe that 22-25C at stock will be hard if not impossible. First look at what your ambient temperature is. Your system on an air cooler or a water cooled loop will never be lower than your ambient. If your ambient temps are lower than 22-25C then you might be able to reach those temperatures then.

For example, on idle, my CPU temp is about 10-12C above my ambient... BUT this is MY case. It will be different with each person.

I believe that in Greece you have some hot summers (30C+) so you would most likely not see 22-25C at stock/idle unless you have your computer in an air conditioned room.


----------



## silt96

Hmm...i have air conditioned room for summers,the temperature is about 1-2 degrees increased,i have the zalman 9700 for 3.5 years!some fins are damaged,when i bought it i had 5-6C lower...but i want your opinion,with a H50 push pull i will have more or less temperature than i have now? i have 30-31C with no overclocking and no side fans on my case


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silt96*


Hmm...i have air conditioned room for summers,the temperature is about 1-2 degrees increased,i have the zalman 9700 for 3.5 years!some fins are damaged,when i bought it i had 5-6C lower...but i want your opinion,with a H50 push pull i will have more or less temperature than i have now? i have 30-31C with no overclocking and no side fans on my case


Here is a direct comparative. If you can only afford the H50 at this time, get it.

Here are results of a comparative between the H50 and other air coolers.










Here is a comparative of the H50 with one and two fans (results vary depending on fans used of course).










There is a Corsair H50/H70 owners thread here that you can maybe ask your question. There may be someone there who has made the same change as you intend on doing now.

Good luck!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silt96*


Hmm...i have air conditioned room for summers,the temperature is about 1-2 degrees increased,i have the zalman 9700 for 3.5 years!some fins are damaged,when i bought it i had 5-6C lower...but i want your opinion,with a H50 push pull i will have more or less temperature than i have now? i have 30-31C with no overclocking and no side fans on my case


Honestly it's too hard to make that distinction until you've done it yourself.

In my circumstance @stock with the stock cooler I was running 46c in June. I think Ambient temp was in the high 50s'. Meh, okay. Not too bad but not where I would be comfortable increasing the Clock speed on my new CPU.

So I lapped(flattened) the CPU and lapped the H50 plate to get better contact and heat transfer. My current temp is at ~34c(often times ~31c) and our ambient temp is in the mid 40s'. That's pretty good and the best one could hope for from a pre-made off the shelf Cooler.

However, there was a point where I ended up putting the stock cooler back on without redoing the TIM(it was still fresh at the time) and I registered the same ~34c temp I got from the H50 before I added the extra fan which got me the extra loss of temp. The reason for this I believe is that AMD included a better cooler for the 955+ CPUs'. We get 4 copper heat pipes in those coolers so heat is better wicked away from the CPU. On top of that the AMD cooler has a really nice fan on it. But I have to say the best part of their cooler is the contact plate is super flat.

If noise is a factor that fan can get pretty annoying ramping up and down on a hot day. And then there is the lapping factor. If you're lapping your CPU then you might just stick with the stock cooler. Nothing really better on the market.

But if you're NOT lapping the CPU. Then go ahead and take the plunge on a cooler.

Oh and for comparisons sake, the H50 and any big dollar cooler on the market will get you pretty much the same temps. There is no difference other than money, looks, sound and eye candy wowness. In fact I think street cred goes right out the window because when the stock cooler can get you the same temps as a Megahelms(remember 955 BE and up) then who has more cred, the guy that didn't shell out $100 for lemming food or the guy that did?









An before someone gets all huffy, I'll put my H50/Stock Cooler comparison up against any cooler on the market short of full on h2o. That's a different beast entirely.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## silt96

well,i see that the titan fenrir is the best in this comparison table,and i think it's cheaper,but i can do something else,my radeon 5770 has some temperature issues,idle is 41-45,when i play a game for example gta iv,call of duty etc. on 40-65% load the temperature increases dramatically fast from 43 to 75-80,and after 10 mins it goes to 90-93 and then my pc screen becomes black,also,my friend of mine has the same problem as me with the same card,plus that the gpu fan does a very very very annoying sound sometimes like a tractor,i think it's a problem of bearings if it's bearing type..anyway i'm thinking of buying the Titan Fenrir and a gpu watercooling kit...and thank you again guys,i appriciate your help,maybe tommorow i will go to buy the cpu cooler..


----------



## silt96

the shop chain that is near my house sells the H50 89,90euros!!!other shops here sells it for 60-65 euros..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silt96*


the shop chain that is near my house sells the H50 89,90euros!!!other shops here sells it for 60-65 euros..


Yeesh that's spendy. But I bet megahelms and other highly sought after coolers suffer the same kind of mark up there.









~Ceadder


----------



## silt96

http://www.plaisio.gr/Computers/Hard...ers.htm?page=1
watch it yourself if you want







it's not so cheap..


----------



## silt96

The problem is that i haven't seen any shop in greece that sells titan fenrir,also which one cooler would you suggest me? THERMALTAKE CLP0564 FRIO , Coolermaster V6GT/V8?And i forgot,before the 9700 i have now i had a Skythe ninja mini which was pretty good with the stock fan,is it better?i think when i bought 9700 had the same price with ninja mini but except the name "mini" it's huge,i remember i had problem with the application...but now it's no matter..

anyway i'm going to test ninja mini right now..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Thermaltake FRIO is a good cooler and inexpensive. That was what I was using and I have kept it as a backup just in case of an accident. It also fits nicely inside of the HAF 922 with a 25mm fan mounted on the side panel as well.

If I didn't want to keep a back-up available, I would sell it to you. It is in excellent shape and as I said, works great. I had it with a couple of Yate Loon fans (the stock fan was a bit noisy) in push pull. I believe it will be cheaper than the other fans mentioned in that chart. In fact, I even think it was cheaper than the H50 over here in the US.


----------



## silt96

hmm,now i am with the ninja mini,inside bios i have +7C with 2 fans but they are completely silent,i turned them off and no difference but i think there is something else that increases my temperature.I spent about 45 minutes to fit it to my motherboard...and it's not well fitted and i think that the edge of my cpu isn't covered by this cooler so i have loose of there..


----------



## silt96

ok now i am between V6 and Frio...which one may be better with my haf922?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silt96;12585050*
> ok now i am between V6 and Frio...which one may be better with my haf922?


Only someone who has had both will be able to answer that question.


----------



## wetfit9

Just got my G1 Assassin in today, will be doing my build tomorrow or Friday. This time I will take pictures alone the way and post them when I am done. I am looking forward to this and seeing what it can do. Thanks Sin0822 for everything


----------



## hyujmn

Does anyone know a place where you can purchase some of those rubber hole covering thingies like in the 800D? I'm talking about the cable management holes the HAF has. Some cases have the rubber things to better hide cables.

Any places?


----------



## PapaSmurf

They are called grommets. Electrical Supply Stores (not places like Radio Shack, but real electrical supply outlets) would be the first place I looked.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Does anyone know a place where you can purchase some of those rubber hole covering thingies like in the 800D? I'm talking about the cable management holes the HAF has. Some cases have the rubber things to better hide cables.

Any places?



www.CoolerMaster.com store possibly.

Or you can get an InnerTube of reasonable size and make them yourself.









~Ceadder


----------



## hyujmn

Yea, I thought they were called grommets. Wasn't entirely sure, though.


----------



## majini7

here its my haf X
















[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/6182/photo0032xs.jpg%5B/IMG]img37.imageshack.us/img37/6182/photo0032xs.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG alt="photo0033d.jpg"]http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7994/photo0033d.jpg
















Sorry for the bad quality









Chears mates!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majini7;12591939*
> here its my haf X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chears mates!!!


lovely









btw, fill our your specs in the user control panel under "edit system"


----------



## majini7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12591974*
> lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, fill our your specs in the user control panel under "edit system"


Done mate Nice Setup yours


----------



## majini7

Hello everyone im new on this forum and i need a bit of hellp!
i have nvidia gtx 295 quad sli and i am about to cool them with water..
i have already pump-res and radiator and i was wondering if it would be possible to mount an extra 240mm radiator inside of the haf X.
Thanks all


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majini7;12592052*
> Done mate Nice Setup yours


Did that Red XFire link come with your MoBo?










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## majini7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12592488*
> Did that Red XFire link come with your MoBo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No mate i did it myself looks pretty good
You want some more close pics?


----------



## XtachiX

with the rampage 3 extreme? no way
maybe he painted it XD


----------



## majini7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12592567*
> with the rampage 3 extreme? no way
> maybe he painted it XD


not even close mate
here
















Sorry for the quality :S


----------



## wetfit9

The question can you paint the sli bridge without hurting it.


----------



## majini7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12593011*
> The question can you paint the sli bridge without hurting it.


i think yes but with special paint not just normal paint
best for you its use sleeve like me


----------



## wetfit9

thanks, I will try and sleeve tomorrow. Any tips would be helpful.


----------



## majini7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


thanks, I will try and sleeve tomorrow. Any tips would be helpful.


if you want i can make a spare one and give you some pictures to how to make it if you like to


----------



## silt96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


The question can you paint the sli bridge without hurting it.


well,last summer i tried to paint my Crossfire bridge and i painted it with plastic paint but it didn't look very good at all...for me i didn't have any problems and i didn't damage it...


----------



## HrlmWrld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12578386*
> nice build , i highly recomend adding a plate in between the rads, that way the hot air does not mix in


Personally I can appreciate this, but to anyone but a die-hard enthusiast it totally obliterates the line between tech and good aesthetic taste. To 99% of people this setup looks more like a "contraption" than a computer.


----------



## Ceadderman

What size sleeving did you use Majini I have Some Black SATA sleeving but I don't think that would work.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RaiderUK

Ok, first post, but stumbled over this owners club whilst researching what case to buy next, and I made the best decision ever!

Specs are:

HAF-X
1000w Coolermaster Slent Pro Gold
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz (2.4Ghz stock)
XFX nForce 780i 3-Way SLI
8 GB DDR2 ram 1066 MHz
2 x nVidia GTX465's in SLi
Aver Media HD capture card
2 x Maxtor 250GB SATA II 16 Mb cache
1 x Samsung 1TB SATAII 32Mb cache
Corsair H70 watercooled cpu cooler
Front Panel Fan LCD fan controller and temperature monitor
Blue LED and Blue LED fan




























Enjoy.


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice. You should add your System in User CP, that way if you ever have any issues or should anyone be curious people don't have to ask they can just look and see what you're running.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't know if anybody here is interested, but CM has announced their Modding Competition and you must be registered by April 15th.

CM News

Registeration Link 

Just thought I would post this since I was catching up on old info.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12598574*
> Don't know if anybody here is interested, but CM has announced their Modding Competition and you must be registered by April 15th.
> 
> CM News
> 
> Registeration Link
> 
> Just thought I would post this since I was catching up on old info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


looks like one of our case mods from last years contest was double dipping.

anyone remember this mod?


----------



## Ceadderman

I can honestly say that I don't.









But I joined this group somewhere back about Page 500 and then had an prolonged absence. So anything is possible. Wouold ove to see the finished version though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## steamboat

it's on there, just have to go to page 2


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Just bought a HAF X, dropped my load temps for the GPU's by about 8 degrees and the CPU by about 3 degrees from my old Lancool case.


----------



## Sov90

Bit of an update I suppose -- Previous post:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sov90*











+1


Current setup:

















Pretty happy with it for now, the cards get a little warm while folding, but being spaced out plus having an extra GT-15 blowing on them helps(you can barely see it to the left of the harddrive cage). Cable management is quite a bit better, though a lot of it can't really be seen in the picture. Looking to add a WC loop in the future while also looking forward to what processors will be coming out later this year. Definitely love the case, and don't regret going with it over the 800D at all.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey FannBlade..... I'm coming to get you buddy... Check This out and notice that I am well on my way to getting you (also considering the fact that I am about to drop a second 74k+ Point WU Very Very soon lol). I know that this is for the CM HAF thread but I just needed to let you know this publicly FannBlade lol. Talk to you soon bud.


----------



## majini7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


What size sleeving did you use Majini I have Some Black SATA sleeving but I don't think that would work.









~Ceadder










i used 2 pieces of 8mm tick sleeving


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majini7*


i used 2 pieces of 8mm tick sleeving










Tick sleeving? Since when did people start caring for Ticks as pets?









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sov90*


Bit of an update I suppose -- Previous post:

Current setup:

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7725/3311alphamobo.jpg








Pretty happy with it for now, the cards get a little warm while folding, but being spaced out plus having an extra GT-15 blowing on them helps(you can barely see it to the left of the harddrive cage). Cable management is quite a bit better, though a lot of it can't really be seen in the picture. Looking to add a WC loop in the future while also looking forward to what processors will be coming out later this year. Definitely love the case, and don't regret going with it over the 800D at all.


I've just installed one of those mobos, funnily enough; had the Premium for long enough to realize it was broken and took the E as a replacement. You are lucky having the extra space with the HAF-X to get the second card into the bottom slot.


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majini7*


if you want i can make a spare one and give you some pictures to how to make it if you like to


That would be nice. I hope to build my system tomorrow. Just need the wife to be gone for about 5 hours to get everything done.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


That would be nice. I hope to build my system tomorrow. Just need the wife to be gone for about 5 hours to get everything done.


Give her all your credit cards... she'll be gone for 10 hrs.!


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sov90*


Bit of an update I suppose -- Previous post:

Current setup:

















Pretty happy with it for now, the cards get a little warm while folding, but being spaced out plus having an extra GT-15 blowing on them helps(you can barely see it to the left of the harddrive cage). Cable management is quite a bit better, though a lot of it can't really be seen in the picture. Looking to add a WC loop in the future while also looking forward to what processors will be coming out later this year. Definitely love the case, and don't regret going with it over the 800D at all.


Nice set up, just wonder what are your temps on your Video cards


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kahbrohn*


give her all your credit cards... She'll be gone for 10 hrs.!


+1


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majini7*


if you want i can make a spare one and give you some pictures to how to make it if you like to


That would be great. I'm thinking of doing it to my Crossfire Bridges.


----------



## Sov90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12603188*
> Nice set up, just wonder what are your temps on your Video cards


The top card while folding in SLI (for some reason I get about 2k less PPD when SLI is disabled) sits at about 83-85c, while the bottom card is a pretty consistent 73-74c. The fans don't usually get too loud with the profile I've set up, but occasionally the top card will get warm enough that the fan can get a little annoying.


----------



## zimmer-frame

Please add me to the club! Got my HAF 922 yesterday. I'm quite impressed at the amount of air it moves! Sorry about quality of the pics, blame my cheap Blackberry Curve.









The box with my old USP-100 case that the HAF has replaced.









The HAF with two extra Sickleflow 90cfm fans. I moved the 200mm fan to the side, and then added two 120mm fans to the top. It moves a lot of air!









I was a little annoyed at the half-arsed job the shop did in cable management. Moved some of the cables around for better air flow. Not too worried about the inside look since I don't have a window but a fan on the side


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimmer-frame;12605069*
> Please add me to the club! Got my HAF 922 yesterday. I'm quite impressed at the amount of air it moves! Sorry about quality of the pics, blame my cheap Blackberry Curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box with my old USP-100 case that the HAF has replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAF with two extra Sickleflow 90cfm fans. I moved the 200mm fan to the side, and then added two 120mm fans to the top. It moves a lot of air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little annoyed at the half-arsed job the shop did in cable management. Moved some of the cables around for better air flow. Not too worried about the inside look since I don't have a window but a fan on the side


The shop is gonna cost you your cooler. Flip it so the inlet and outlet are at the bottom. That way any air in the system gets trapped up and away from the hoses. This will keep cavitation to a minimum.









I would recommend mounting it in the top only you don't have the top that I have in the 932. No air interference in my system.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## zimmer-frame

Thanks for the advice, I'll flip it tonight!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimmer-frame;12605752*
> Thanks for the advice, I'll flip it tonight!


Plenty of people in the H50 club have them mounted like that. Never read one post of someone loosing their cooler.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12606096*
> Plenty of people in the H50 club have them mounted like that. Never read one post of someone loosing their cooler.


Then you should read the last page. There is a guy who is having issues with his cooler. His pump started making that telltale buzzing noise. Possibly due to how his pump is mounted. Just cause you never heard of it don't mean it doesn't happen. Why take the chance right?









Oh and that would be LOSing. Lose. Loosing would refer to Loose, Like I have a few loose marbles rolling around my cranium cause I'm losing my mind over obvious spelling gaffs.







I really hate reading court reports where someone "pleaded". The term is PLED.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RonB94GT

Been reading that thread for a year first time I have read that one. See lots of other ones mounted like his also. That being said if anything it just looks better with the logo mounted right. I mounted mine with hoses at bottom because you would think thats the Corsair intended so the name is straight.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12606264*
> Been reading that thread for a year first time I have read that one. See lots of other ones mounted like his also. That being said if anything it just looks better with the logo mounted right. I mounted mine with hoses at bottom because you would think thats the Corsair intended so the name is straight.










I mounted it that way cause I'm OCD. It's not a choice it's mandatory.







lol

But if you think about it, gas(air, propane, helium etc.) rises in liquid. Would you rather have it rise to the pipes or away from them? S'all I'm gettin at.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12591408*
> Does anyone know a place where you can purchase some of those rubber hole covering thingies like in the 800D? I'm talking about the cable management holes the HAF has. Some cases have the rubber things to better hide cables.
> 
> Any places?


Free from Corsair.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/748691-want-some-rubber-grommets.html


----------



## hunjik

wow.. nice gadgets.. i love it technology..
please add me to your club..


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I just made an inquiry on the gromets. Not that I need them but would be much simpler if I can install them even if I have to modify them to fit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Free from Corsair.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-grommets.html


If you read through the entire thread you'll find that only a couple of people got them free at the very beginning. They were charging $10 for them by about post 20 or so.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I hope they don't charge people who have corsair ram and cpu cooling









If not guess I will just have to buy an 800d or something


----------



## PapaSmurf

What does owning a Corsair Ram or CPu Cooling (or even PSUs) have to do with them charging $10 for the rubber grommets from their cases? I have several Antec PSU's but I wouldn't expect Antec to send me parts for one of their cases for free. I have several CM Cases, but I wouldn't expect them to ship me a part from one of the cases I don't own for free. If you don't own the case the part from, and it wasn't either missing the part or it was damaged you don't have any right to expect them to ship replacements to you period. It's as simple as that, especially if you misrepresent yourself to the company. If you tell them the truth and they decide to send them to you free that's great, but to expect it is ludicrous and moronic.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12615401*
> What does owning a Corsair Ram or CPu Cooling (or even PSUs) have to do with them charging $10 for the rubber grommets from their cases? I have several Antec PSU's but I wouldn't expect Antec to send me parts for one of their cases for free. I have several CM Cases, but I wouldn't expect them to ship me a part from one of the cases I don't own for free. If you don't own the case the part from, and it wasn't either missing the part or it was damaged you don't have any right to expect them to ship replacements to you period. It's as simple as that, especially if you misrepresent yourself to the company. If you tell them the truth and they decide to send them to you free that's great, but to expect it is ludicrous and moronic.










Joke bro, chill.









Though to be honest I think if you're a registered Corsair consumer they might just ship them to you figuring to keep you happy. I'll know more soon as I hear back from them. If I even do cause I gave them the shipping information right off the bat.









btw... Antec won't even send you replacement cables for your PSU w/o charging for them. Corsair says "Oh you need another cable? No problem, here ya go." Just one of the many reasons to buy Corsair.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

List updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;12602413*
> Hey FannBlade..... I'm coming to get you buddy... Check This out and notice that I am well on my way to getting you (also considering the fact that I am about to drop a second 74k+ Point WU Very Very soon lol). I know that this is for the CM HAF thread but I just needed to let you know this publicly FannBlade lol. Talk to you soon bud.










look again in couple days put my sig rig back together! I'll see if I can hold you back.


----------



## RonB94GT

Anyone know where to get the PSU cover like on the HAFX? Don't really know if you call it a cover but the box that hides wires. I checked on CM site but not on their.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Anyone know where to get the PSU cover like on the HAFX? Don't really know if you call it a cover but the box that hides wires. I checked on CM site but not on their.


They don't have any right now but it would more than likely be found at CM.com

You'll have to put that in long form if you expect to go there.









So far the only internal parts for the X/942 that are available are the GPU stabilizers and the Fan shroud that mounts to its HDD rack.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Too Late buddy lol. Go check the stats again lol. (I had to say something since you called me out to challenge me when I couldn't do anything about ti cause my rig was down (though I know you didn't know that it was down). So I know you will probably pass me up again in the very near future but for now it feels good knowing that I passes you lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


List updated








look again in couple days put my sig rig back together! I'll see if I can hold you back.


----------



## nickt1862

As far as those Corsair case grommets..........

Do you know why they don't have them? - lol lol lol lol!!!!!!!
















Because a few months ago I got the last of them - for real.

I called them wanting to purchase them and yes they said they ran out but they found some loose spares and sent them to me for free. So I wound up receiving 10 large and 3 small oval grommets. They don't fit well in a HAF 912 as the holes are too narrow BUT do fairly well in my 690 II Advanced case in which the two lower side from the motherboard cable management holes fit good the upper one which is longer I had to cut 2 of them and made it work, then the bottom one where the PSU cables run through I also used 2 but it didn't come out as well as the opening was wider. One small one went on one of the very top hole is a little scrunched up because the hole is narrower but looks good enough nonetheless. But let me tell you even if I took out the "grommet" from where the PSU cables go through, those other ones really make a difference and make that interior look all that much more great!

Not ready to post photos as my computer build in that case is not the final product as I have to add and change things, but I will one day in the next few weeks.


----------



## phazer11

How would I go about joining? Also here are some pics of my ghost rig (awaiting RMA parts)
http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...imer/Chiller2/

Also do I even wanna know how much the HAF X is? Or is it decently priced?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


How would I go about joining? Also here are some pics of my ghost rig (awaiting RMA parts)
http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...imer/Chiller2/

Also do I even wanna know how much the HAF X is? Or is it decently priced?


HAF X is right around the $200 mark. You can still get the 932 for a reasonable price though. They had them at Newegg(sale has since expired) for $139 not too long ago.

If you are looking for a reasonable Full-size Tower and can handle the looks of the 932, I recommend the purchase. Though you may luck into a reasonable deal on the X. Never know.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Got bored today so I did a "test". Been looking at the color scheme of my Jeep and decided "What the heck, why not!?!" I liked the test so I will be continuing with my ideas... Gold and black always look good.








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12623780*
> Got bored today so I did a "test". Been looking at the color scheme of my Jeep and decided "What the heck, why not!?!" I liked the test so I will be continuing with my ideas... Gold and black always look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


How the birthday going?? Had enough rum yet, LOL!


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12623332*
> How would I go about joining? Also here are some pics of my ghost rig (awaiting RMA parts)
> http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq233/animer/Chiller2/
> 
> Also do I even wanna know how much the HAF X is? Or is it decently priced?


I'd paint the inside of that while you're waiting =P


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;12622736*
> Too Late buddy lol. Go check the stats again lol. (I had to say something since you called me out to challenge me when I couldn't do anything about ti cause my rig was down (though I know you didn't know that it was down). So I know you will probably pass me up again in the very near future but for now it feels good knowing that I passes you lol.


Man that sucks saw that this morning. You got some great numbers going there. I'm gunning for you.


----------



## RonB94GT

OK Kahbrohn post up some more pick. Where did you mount a 360 rad? I'm assuming on the back. I just upgraded to a nice XFX PSU and the XSPC Rasa in next later this month.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12623823*
> How the birthday going?? Had enough rum yet, LOL!


Just started on the rum part! Had a b-day cake from Coldstones at noon... Going to my bud's house tomorrow for a bbq and to continue the festivities.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12623981*
> OK Kahbrohn post up some more pick. Where did you mount a 360 rad? I'm assuming on the back. I just upgraded to a nice XFX PSU and the XSPC Rasa in next later this month.


Yes... the RS360. I have it mounted in this fashion:








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I used an old fan shroud as a "spacer" between the case and the rad so the tubing would not kink. There is no exhaust fan there so I guess it's ok.

Other activities on the way:

- Should be getting my sleeving kit in on Monday/Tuesday
- Should be getting my red Primoflex tubing on Monday/Tuesday
- Should be getting my MCP655 pump Monday/Tuesday
- Gonna make my own reservoir for now. I may be changing cases in the summer and if so, depending on the case I will be getting a new res then. unfortunately I can not use the pump/res combo unit as a res only. I am using this guide... simple and CHEAP!
- decided I will continue to paint the inside using the black (Rust-O-Leum Black "Hammered") and gold (also "Hammered") theme.
- Looking for better wheels for the case. I am using some cheapo $2.50 wheels I found at Home Depot that allow me to at least move the case around as I work on it... That's a big plus!
- Work on getting 3 more Yate Loon High Speed fans so I can have a push/pull configuration on the rad.
- Gonna add "accent lighting" (most likely red) to the interior of the case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12619515*
> Anyone know where to get the PSU cover like on the HAFX? Don't really know if you call it a cover but the box that hides wires. I checked on CM site but not on their.


A couple of the guys in the Storm Scout Club Thread make them and sell them. You can make them yourself from an old VCR or Cable Box case. You can usually pick up an old vcr or cable box from GoodWill or other thrift type stores or garage sales for less than $5. A few minutes of measuring and cutting with a hacksaw, dremel, or sabre saw, then smoothing out the edge with a file, then finish it off with some u-channel for a clean look and you have it.


----------



## RonB94GT

Thanks for the pic Kahbrohn. I didn;t think it was in the case.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12624389*
> A couple of the guys in the Storm Scout Club Thread make them and sell them. You can make them yourself from an old VCR or Cable Box case. You can usually pick up an old vcr or cable box from GoodWill or other thrift type stores or garage sales for less than $5. A few minutes of measuring and cutting with a hacksaw, dremel, or sabre saw, then smoothing out the edge with a file, then finish it off with some u-channel for a clean look and you have it.


Rep for that ideal. I was thinking about Plexiglas but might have something else to use. you would think some company would make these.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12623663*
> HAF X is right around the $200 mark. You can still get the 932 for a reasonable price though. They had them at Newegg(sale has since expired) for $139 not too long ago.
> 
> If you are looking for a reasonable Full-size Tower and can handle the looks of the 932, I recommend the purchase. Though you may luck into a reasonable deal on the X. Never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Last weekend CompUSA had the HAF 932 for $119 $127 after sales tax in store, and they had free shipping if you ordered so lol someone got me one. too bad that H50 didn't cool for crap and fried everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;12623837*
> I'd paint the inside of that while you're waiting =P


Interesting idea... although I'll probably wait in the small event I need to return it XD. Plus I don't have any paint for it any recommendations on what type?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12624303*
> Yes... the RS360. I have it mounted in this fashion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I used an old fan shroud as a "spacer" between the case and the rad so the tubing would not kink. There is no exhaust fan there so I guess it's ok.
> 
> Other activities on the way:
> 
> - Should be getting my sleeving kit in on Monday/Tuesday
> - Should be getting my red Primoflex tubing on Monday/Tuesday
> - Should be getting my MCP655 pump Monday/Tuesday
> - Gonna make my own reservoir for now. I may be changing cases in the summer and if so, depending on the case I will be getting a new res then. unfortunately I can not use the pump/res combo unit as a res only. I am using this guide... simple and CHEAP!
> - decided I will continue to paint the inside using the black (Rust-O-Leum Black "Hammered") and gold (also "Hammered") theme.
> - Looking for better wheels for the case. I am using some cheapo $2.50 wheels I found at Home Depot that allow me to at least move the case around as I work on it... That's a big plus!
> - Work on getting 3 more Yate Loon High Speed fans so I can have a push/pull configuration on the rad.
> - Gonna add "accent lighting" (most likely red) to the interior of the case.


Looks likes someone's gonna be busy ^v^
I also plan on adding accent lighting (also red lol), maybe getting (or making some rads) my H50 experience will keep me from water cooling again for a while though. Also going to be getting some more 120mm fans, and 140mm fans. And probably going to sleeve all said fans and give them molex plugs although for some I'll add a fan controller plug. Right now I need more fan to molex adapters.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

ADD ME!!!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12624693*
> Looks likes someone's gonna be busy ^v^
> I also plan on adding accent lighting (also red lol), maybe getting (or making some rads) my H50 experience will keep me from water cooling again for a while though. Also going to be getting some more 120mm fans, and 140mm fans.


I am gonna experiment with EL tape. If I don't like the results, then I will hit up my local Radio Shack for some LED's and resistors... solder awile... and then see how that looks. My idea is to place the accent lighting underneath the mobo so it glows out the edges.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12624531*
> Thanks for the pic Kahbrohn. I didn;t think it was in the case.


NP... The 922 does not offer good clearance from the top down to the ram clips. The rad plus 20mm fans (not 25) i believe would be brushing up against the ram clips.


----------



## phazer11

I had a similar idea except I was going to also see if I could find some EL tape thin enough to be put in the gill slats and not obstruct the air flow too much.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12624549*
> Rep for that ideal. I was thinking about Plexiglas but might have something else to use. you would think some company would make these.


Plexiglas (or any other acrylic material) would work, but making the bend is rather difficult. At least a couple of companies did make them a few years ago during the height of the case modding craze with all of the UV lighting and Lan Party boards. They didn't sell all that well so they dropped them.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12624389*
> A couple of the guys in the Storm Scout Club Thread make them and sell them. You can make them yourself from an old VCR or Cable Box case. You can usually pick up an old vcr or cable box from GoodWill or other thrift type stores or garage sales for less than $5. A few minutes of measuring and cutting with a hacksaw, dremel, or sabre saw, then smoothing out the edge with a file, then finish it off with some u-channel for a clean look and you have it.


Could you by chance provide a link to that?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12624549*
> Rep for that ideal. I was thinking about Plexiglas but might have something else to use. you would think some company would make these.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12625998*
> Could you by chance provide a link to that?


Storm Scout Club. Gen. Enigma who runs the club is one of the main ones selling them with the rubber edging.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12624814*
> NP... The 922 does not offer good clearance from the top down to the ram clips. The rad plus 20mm fans (not 25) i believe would be brushing up against the ram clips.


Thats what it looks like to me. I was thinking about making some brackets and just move the rad over a little.


----------



## twisted5446

currently do not have any pictures of case assembled. Im in the process of tear down and paint prep.
Ok its finished
thanx,

Aaron


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12624693*
> Last weekend CompUSA had the HAF 932 for $119 $127 after sales tax in store, and they had free shipping if you ordered so lol someone got me one. too bad that H50 didn't cool for crap and fried everything.
> 
> Interesting idea... although I'll probably wait in the small event I need to return it XD. Plus I don't have any paint for it any recommendations on what type?
> 
> Looks likes someone's gonna be busy ^v^
> I also plan on adding accent lighting (also red lol), maybe getting (or making some rads) my H50 experience will keep me from water cooling again for a while though. Also going to be getting some more 120mm fans, and 140mm fans. And probably going to sleeve all said fans and give them molex plugs although for some I'll add a fan controller plug. Right now I need more fan to molex adapters.


Hmmm sorry bout your experience with the H50. I don't know all the specifics but for the most part people really like their experience with it.









I've had mine for nearly a year now(9mos., geez time really flies when you're old) and it keeps my CPU to a really low temp. ~40c constant, even under load.

Paint-wise I use Rust-o-leum advanced formula in Satin black which matches the exterior color beautifully. Others use Krylon, though I'm not sure of the shade and overall outcome. Go ahead and take the plunge though, cause I doubt that you'll be returning it. Only problem I had with mine was a faulty HDD read LED in the I/O that with a little cussing involved had them send me a new top plate and I/O configuration. I was a bit miffed they just didn't send me the PCB portion, but after sleeving mine I figured out why. They don't have a uniform standard from one PCB to the next. Oh the PCB is the same but the connections can be different. Sometimes there is a 6 pin standard and sometimes there are 4 pin standards where the cables are concerned.









Well anyway it's just possible that your experience was a once in one thousand issue. You shouldn't let that stop you from water cooling, regardless of which kind of water you do. If you can do the work yourself and can afford a kit, then that's what I would do. I've always been of the mind that I cannot be mad at anyone if it's something I put together myself.









@Kahbrohn... Make sure to have a crimping tool and pins on hand for that JiC moment. Trust me you don't ever want to be in that moment without one.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12628353*
> Hmmm sorry bout your experience with the H50. I don't know all the specifics but for the most part people really like their experience with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mine for nearly a year now(9mos., geez time really flies when you're old) and it keeps my CPU to a really low temp. ~40c constant, even under load.
> 
> Paint-wise I use Rust-o-leum advanced formula in Satin black which matches the exterior color beautifully. Others use Krylon, though I'm not sure of the shade and overall outcome. Go ahead and take the plunge though, cause I doubt that you'll be returning it. Only problem I had with mine was a faulty HDD read LED in the I/O that with a little cussing involved had them send me a new top plate and I/O configuration. I was a bit miffed they just didn't send me the PCB portion, but after sleeving mine I figured out why. They don't have a uniform standard from one PCB to the next. Oh the PCB is the same but the connections can be different. Sometimes there is a 6 pin standard and sometimes there are 4 pin standards where the cables are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well anyway it's just possible that your experience was a once in one thousand issue. You shouldn't let that stop you from water cooling, regardless of which kind of water you do. If you can do the work yourself and can afford a kit, then that's what I would do. I've always been of the mind that I cannot be mad at anyone if it's something I put together myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kahbrohn... Make sure to have a crimping tool and pins on hand for that JiC moment. Trust me you don't ever want to be in that moment without one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks lol yeah don't have any more money to do so. The only way I could even get a better cooler than the V6 (64.99) ATM is if someone else pays for it >v< I was looking at getting the Noctua DH-14 but I went 200-300 bucks over my build budget. Getting the HAF, New PSU, Fans, add 60 more if you count new keyboard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12636321*
> Thanks lol yeah don't have any more money to do so. The only way I could even get a better cooler than the V6 (64.99) ATM is if someone else pays for it >v< I was looking at getting the Noctua DH-14 but I went almost 300 bucks over my build budget. Getting the HAF, New PSU, Fans, almost 360 if you count new keyboard.


Best way to go is Combo deals. I bet you coulda got your HAF and a PSU for less than separate purchase. My system woulda been a $1600 system had I bought everything separately and not including shipping. Only reason it approaches that mark now is cause I added sleeving, the tools and the Red GT tops for my RAM. Soon as I start working on other people's sleeving the tool gets pulled from that total.







lol

Right now the H50 is $65 after rebate not including shipping. But like all rebates to begin with, do not count on them otherwise it will sour your overall experience.









Anyway I'd be willing to bet there is a reasonable Combo that drops it lower if you have something else on your needs list that you can pair with it...

...nvm, I was wrong. Only things being combo'ed with it right now are CPUs' and max savings is $7. Not worth buying another CPU unless you want a spare to put on the shelf for the JiC moment.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

Lol I couldn't even if I wanted to I got my parts in January so no returns. Only reason it's outta commission now is I had to RMA everything because of the H50 which made the CPU overheat and somehow fried the mobo too. Yeah could've gotten a PSU combo but most of them have ultra psu's in them as it is I got this PSU 30 bucks off.

2500k and P8P67 Pro = 400 bucks at CompUSA at release + EVGA GeForce GTS 450 SC = 568.63 with S&H + 7% sales tax.
HAF 932 = $127 after 7% sales tax
PSU = $105 after tax + shipping and rebates
CoolerMaster V6 = $64.99
CoolerMaster SickleFlow Fans 20 something bucks.
So all told it should be around $890 excluding my HDD's, TV, Speakers, Keyboard, other GFX card,etc. after rebates and such.
Right now it's burnt ~$1k in my wallet. Was planning on a build cost ~600-700


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe(could be wrong) that Corsair will back their warranty on the H50 if it's a problem with the unit. I know they will in the event of a leak. Even to the point of non label (meaning theirs)product that was damaged as a result.

Now I'm not saying you're guilty of this so bear with me, but if someone were to plug the pump into the CPU header when they weren't sposed to well that's not the fault of the product. But if the instructions were followed and strictly adhered to, I doubt there would be an issue in this regard. And it's bang dead easy to forget something you're not used to. Perform a little maintenance and it's not unheard of for someone to forget a cable or plug them all in only to see a problem, unhook one to fix the problem and then forget it thinking they plugged them all in and







OMF'nG!!! I forgot to plug in my cooler. I've done it a couple of times already. It's a good thing that I'm so anal I look over my system when it's booting back up. I let it finish booting power it down immediately and connect the offending cable.









So anyway I hope everything works out for you, cause I hate to see anybody down for an extended period of time.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## thommotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaiderUK;12598242*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


Where did you get all your blue lights/ fans from RAIDER?


----------



## BackerU

Hey, just wondering if you could add me. Here is the link to the pic of my 912 HAF: http://img850.imageshack.us/i/1000574.jpg


----------



## huhh

Hey.

Just got my HAF X today, upgraded from a Antec 900, what a difference...in love with this case. Installed some stuff today and going to add the water cooling loop during the week.

PC Specs:
Case: Coolermaster HAF X
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Mobo: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Memory: Mushkin Ridgeback Redline 1600Mhz 2x2GB
GPU: MSI GTX 460 Hawk 1GB
PSU: Corsair 750TX
HDDs:
WD VelociRaptor 160GB (Win7 x64 Boot)
WD Blue 160GB (Linux Debian Boot)
WD Black 500GB x 2

Cooling Specs:
Pump: Swiftech MCP655
Radiator: Swiftech MCR320
CPU Block: Swiftech APOGEE XT
Reservoir: Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev2
Tubing: Primochill Primoflex Pro LRT UV Red
Liquid: Primochill PC Ice (can't find PT Nuke anywhere)

Fans:
Front (Stock)
Side (Stock)
Back (Yate Loon D-12)
Top Mount Radiator (3 - Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15)

This is also my first custom loop, had a CoolIT Domino A.L.C on my Phenom II X4 940BE. Never really liked it, looked cheap, but it lasted a good 1.5 years without a leak and kept my temps low at a 3.5ghz OC.

Here's some pics. Any Suggestions would be great cause this thread is bloody long. Maybe some key places to add LED's and UV Cathodes.

View attachment 198883


View attachment 198884


----------



## Nhb93

If you go to User CP -> Add System, you can add your system into your sig like the rest of us.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Hey guys, I was thinking about getting the HAF 932 but was a little concerned about the lack of dust filters. Anybody have any purchases/solutions to help with dust? And another thing, is the E-ATX size "legitimate"? Are mobos and components in the main stream gonna be that big? I want to buy a mobo that supports bulldozer and didn't know if they would be big or not. I would buy the HAF X to solve all my problems but sadly, it's out of my price range. Lastly, are there any new HAF cases in design right now that would be released anytime soon? Sorry for so many questions but I just gotta know.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle;12639907*
> Hey guys, I was thinking about getting the HAF 932 but was a little concerned about the lack of dust filters. Anybody have any purchases/solutions to help with dust? And another thing, is the E-ATX size "legitimate"? Are mobos and components in the main stream gonna be that big? I want to buy a mobo that supports bulldozer and didn't know if they would be big or not. I would buy the HAF X to solve all my problems but sadly, it's out of my price range. Lastly, are there any new HAF cases in design right now that would be released anytime soon? Sorry for so many questions but I just gotta know.


You can get a complete DEMCiFlex kit(Rear 140mm, Rear Slot grill top Filter, Side Filter and Bottom Filter) from Performance-PCs.com. Just look up Fans then filters then custom filters.

They are spendy but worth their weight in gold. No need to mount them with screws or anything else. Just slap em on and clean them as necessary. I guarantee what you think you have for dust, will not be completely revealed til the 1st time you rinse these babies off. I just rinsed mine a day ago and when I pulled them they looked like the lint trap in a laundromat dryer. But that's what happens when there are birds in the house.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

Get one of these;








[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FMetro-Vacuum-DataVac-500-Watt-Electric%2Fdp%2FB001J4ZOAW%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Doffice-products%26qid%3D1249607326%26sr%3D1-1]http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-DataVac-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1249607326&sr=1-1"]http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-DataVac-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1249607326&sr=1-1[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## majini7

hi everyone im looking for 2 gtx 295 dual pcb water blocks if any of you have for sale can you please ket me know?
Thanks all


----------



## RaiderUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thommotron;12638973*
> Where did you get all your blue lights/ fans from RAIDER?


I got the LED lights off of ebuyer, 1m length LED

my fan was off of ebay.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Those are some damn lights. I want.


----------



## ALAMO695

Has anyone modded their haf x to fit two radiators internally? (a 360 and a 240) if so how and is there any pictures? thanks guys


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t;12643824*
> Those are some damn lights. I want.


here a link to them on NewEgg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050002120%2040000255&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=255&Manufactory=2120&SpeTabStoreType=1


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t;12643824*
> Those are some damn lights. I want.




Go with performance they are $2 cheaper on their 1mm strings and as much as $4 cheaper on their 2mm strings. I love the Egg don't get me wrong but some of their prices are whack.









Don't sweat the color of the lights the pic will take you to a list of colors.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## L337Something

add me







))))


----------



## FannBlade

Not sure if anyone here entered but final drawing has been made! ocn folding gpu giveaway

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L337Something;12645830*
> add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))


List updated. Welcome to the club.


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12644466*
> 
> 
> Go with performance they are $2 cheaper on their 1mm strings and as much as $4 cheaper on their 2mm strings. I love the Egg don't get me wrong but some of their prices are whack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat the color of the lights the pic will take you to a list of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I here you on price, but look at the total, meaning shipping/final price.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12646358*
> I here you on price, but look at the total, meaning shipping/final price.


It's not that much to be honest. Newegg has gotten pretty spendy on their shipping as well. I think that ppcs is better when you're on the east bank of the Mississippi.

The way I do it when I buy from ppcs is I try to combine something I want with something I need. That way shipping is relatively painless.

If I were to get these lights, I would get them and get some G751(just ran out and have to RMA my moBo tonite







) and could probably use some more odds as well. It's all in how you go about it. If you buy singly? No. But then neither is the Newegg purchase unless you live in the L.A. area. Even then gas costs money so I would try to time it when I'm out and about in their area.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12646015*
> Not sure if anyone here entered but final drawing has been made! ocn folding gpu giveaway
> 
> edit:
> 
> List updated. Welcome to the club.


I would fold if I had another GPU in XFire.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12638061*
> I believe(could be wrong) that Corsair will back their warranty on the H50 if it's a problem with the unit. I know they will in the event of a leak. Even to the point of non label (meaning theirs)product that was damaged as a result.
> 
> Now I'm not saying you're guilty of this so bear with me, but if someone were to plug the pump into the CPU header when they weren't sposed to well that's not the fault of the product. But if the instructions were followed and strictly adhered to, I doubt there would be an issue in this regard. And it's bang dead easy to forget something you're not used to. Perform a little maintenance and it's not unheard of for someone to forget a cable or plug them all in only to see a problem, unhook one to fix the problem and then forget it thinking they plugged them all in and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMF'nG!!! I forgot to plug in my cooler. I've done it a couple of times already. It's a good thing that I'm so anal I look over my system when it's booting back up. I let it finish booting power it down immediately and connect the offending cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway I hope everything works out for you, cause I hate to see anybody down for an extended period of time.


Well thanks. But I always make it a point of having either my Dad or a friend who knows about PC's as well when I'm doing installations, that way we can catch any problems before they start it always helps to have a second or third set of eyes. My friend watched me install it and we both double checked the instructions. Either way I doubt Corsair would cover the mobo and CPU even though it was a cooler malfunction or just and inadequate cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12640415*
> You can get a complete DEMCiFlex kit(Rear 140mm, Rear Slot grill top Filter, Side Filter and Bottom Filter) from Performance-PCs.com. Just look up Fans then filters then custom filters.
> 
> They are spendy but worth their weight in gold. No need to mount them with screws or anything else. Just slap em on and clean them as necessary. I guarantee what you think you have for dust, will not be completely revealed til the 1st time you rinse these babies off. I just rinsed mine a day ago and when I pulled them they looked like the lint trap in a laundromat dryer. But that's what happens when there are birds in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Interesting I was wondering about that... Think I should get filters then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12647182*
> It's not that much to be honest. Newegg has gotten pretty spendy on their shipping as well. I think that ppcs is better when you're on the east bank of the Mississippi.
> 
> The way I do it when I buy from ppcs is I try to combine something I want with something I need. That way shipping is relatively painless.
> 
> If I were to get these lights, I would get them and get some G751(just ran out and have to RMA my moBo tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and could probably use some more odds as well. It's all in how you go about it. If you buy singly? No. But then neither is the Newegg purchase unless you live in the L.A. area. Even then gas costs money so I would try to time it when I'm out and about in their area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Newegg is ok for somethings... Like my RAM. But usually I go with CompUSA. Did I tell you I got my PSU for 99 bucks 105 after shipping but... I got the H50 in the store for $59 (still at that price too last I checked) What the store doesn't carry they can get or I can order and it's still usually cheaper than on newegg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12647322*
> I would fold if I had another GPU in XFire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I'm folding with my 450, a PS3 and my laptop, oh and CPU of the rig with the 450 in it it was my old encoding rig.
Sounds like I might be able to muscle my friend into paying the difference in price of the CoolerMaster V6 and the NH-D14. You guys/girls got any recommendations
http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1750204


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12647322*
> I would fold if I had another GPU in XFire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I'll let everyone know when they make the new folding AMD core is released.

Saw this in another thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12646959*
> Did you all here CrazyPC is going out of business?
> They are having a closing sale.....
> http://www.crazypc.com/


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12648810*
> I'll let everyone know when they make the new folding AMD core is released.
> 
> Saw this in another thread.


Prices aren't low enough on their watercooling kits to make me want to bother with a place I haven't heard of.


----------



## Ceadderman

I just ran over to CPC's site and thought I would check out their h2o pieces.

H50 is listed there at $70. Not much of a sale if you ask me.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12649432*
> I just ran over to CPC's site and thought I would check out their h2o pieces.
> 
> H50 is listed there at $70. Not much of a sale if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Maybe what they meant "sale" is added salt.

"Sale" in Italian = salt.


----------



## FannBlade

Maybe prices will go down as closing gets closer.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12649562*
> Maybe prices will go down as closing gets closer.


Nah, they'll probably answer the BS closing sale with a grand reopening of soughts.


----------



## phazer11

Lol. Time for random 20 questions nickt1862 which distro(s) do you use? I use Gentoo, Arch Linux, Ubuntu, Fedora, Cent,standard Debian, and Backtrack. Favorite is Arch Linux by far with Gentoo coming in second.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12649507*
> Maybe what they meant "sale" is added salt.
> 
> "Sale" in Italian = salt.


Lol I think that what they consider a sale is actually marking things down to MRSP level prices. I saw a couple of things that were half off, but nothing that strikes me as a great deal. I'm sure they'll make it up on the back end when the n00bs rush over there thinkin they're gonna get a great deal.

On top of this I checked out their appliques and they still have the cutting service up, which makes it look like they're just lowering their inflated prices to reasonable level and then they'll miraculously have made enough to keep their doors open. I've seen this quite a bit over the last 10 years where businesses hold a going out of business sale and don't go out of business.

Not saying they won't but it's a good bet they won't when not even half of their gear is listed at Sale price. And nothing that is high demand short of the D14 which IMHO is set at list price.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

I ordered from CrazyPC once in the past when I needed a retention kit for the TRUE that's cooling my CPU. Had to grab some thermal paste too. Shipping was timely, and everything arrived as pictured. No reason for my to not order from them if they had a good price on an item or had a hard to find item, like that retention kit.

Just vouching for a smaller seller.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12649590*
> Lol. Time for random 20 questions nickt1862 which distro do you use? I use Gentoo, Arch Linux, Ubuntu, Fedora, Cent,standard Debian, and Backtrack. Favorite is Arch Linux by far with Gentoo coming in second.


When I want to get punished I try and use Sabayon lol! - Gotta love those "Ed Norton" type updates.

Linux Mint (buntu variant) has been used but have been increasingly disliking the "bugs" that comes with it though Mint is more polished the engine under the hood is lacking IMO.

But these days I go back to my Linux roots and use a real Mans distro = DEBIAN!


----------



## slickster

add me to the club haf x thanks


----------



## phazer11

So any recommendations on a cooler in the Noctua DH-14 range? I might be willing to try an H50 again. I hard the H70 is just a H50 with a fan control and a push pull config and a larger rad?
Also if I were to try using a H50 a gain I'd want a push pull config. I was looking into some CoolerMaster SickleFlow 2000rpm for the push pull. Although then again if I were to do that that puts it at the DH-14 range which I've heard from some runs cooler than the H50


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


So any recommendations on a cooler in the Noctua DH-14 range? I might be willing to try an H50 again. I hard the H70 is just a H50 with a fan control and a push pull config and a larger rad?


Yup that's all that H50 is. A taller pump and thinner Rad which according to MaxPC runs better temps even though the H70 has more cooling surface due to size. Personally I think that it has to do with the pump not having enough power to flow at a reasonable rate to cool the fill.

D14 is okay, but you're definitely going to notice it(db-wise) in comparison to the H50 with a reasonable set of fans on it. Now you might look into the Antec Kuhler which Acetek basically took the best of the H50 and the best of the H70 and put them together. H50 Rad with H70 pump, but still only one fan. In either case H50 or Kuhler you still get an Acetek built cooling system. Can't wait for some n00b to show up on the H group doorstep pontificating how his cooler is better than the H series.









But if you're serious about the D14 you should run over to CrazyPCs.com and check out their Noctua. $65 not including shipping. I may not like their site but the deal is pretty decent unless it's Reman.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

Well with an eye on the fact I couldn't get more than 20 bucks more 84 bucks max what would you recommend? And could you give links? I know Compusa has DH-14 for 79 bucks.
I might be willing to sacrifice the two SickleFlow's I have in the top of my case to add to the H50 if I got one.
damn h50 is 69 bucks now. hmm...


----------



## FannBlade

I need some help from the HAF members. Fermi owners jump over and join the Fermi Club good friend of mine is the OP and we need to help support him and his newly found OCN club.









Thanks Team
(I will do updates in the morning.)


----------



## phazer11

I would but I'm already on a team. Anyways any ideas on cooler or ya think coolermaster v6 good enough for Sandy Bridge?


----------



## FannBlade

Its just a club like this one


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Well with an eye on the fact I couldn't get more than 20 bucks more 84 bucks max what would you recommend? And could you give links? I know Compusa has DH-14 for 79 bucks.
I might be willing to sacrifice the two SickleFlow's I have in the top of my case to add to the H50 if I got one.
damn h50 is 69 bucks now. hmm...



Well if you're like me and want to be able to see more than the Noctua DH-14 inside your HAF, then I would say go with the H50. Cause there is no accounting for space and the DH-14 takes up A LOT of real estate.

The thing to remember if you go back to the H50 is it's all in how it's set up for the most part. This is how I have it set up in my 932...










Note that I have it set up with the Pump I/O at the bottom and that my hoses are not kinked. I also have the Pusher fan blowing up and out of the cabinet. I tried running it as intake and my CPU actually ran hotter, so I went back to Exhaust. Some people place the whole setup facing forward and use the face of the 932 as an Intake. Make sure your pump is plugged in on a header that you can max out or at least run at 90% power. If you plug it into your CPU header there is a good chance that it will fluctuate and ramp down your pump which can affect the life of it. If you can see it my CPU header is at the top middle of the board. I have my P/P setup plugged in there to control the fan speed as if those fans were in direct contact with the CPU.

As far as a link goes you could go to Performance-PCs.com or Newegg.com or Crazy-PCs.com. Crazy seems to have the best deal on that right now. But not by much and the non-returnable status has me a little leery especially if they're selling remans as new. Not saying they are, but when you cannot return something, you take your chances with the quality of the products you purchase. If they are legitimate well there is a reason they're going out of business. IMHO their prices are why they are. Everyone else is selling at semi-respectable prices while they chose to over-price their stock. It's not like they are a parts house without Net access. It's not the consumer that is responsible for their downfall. Their downfall is due to them not keeping a better eye on the prices of their products. They could get away with their out of date stuff because people had no place else to go.









Anyway off track again it seems. If you want a good deal on a H50, why not google it and look for the most reliable source with a price that you feel is reasonable.









~Ceadder


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickster*


add me to the club haf x thanks











Got you added welcome to OCN and the HAF club.

Go here and add your system specs


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12648353*
> Well thanks. But I always make it a point of having either my Dad or a friend who knows about PC's as well when I'm doing installations, that way we can catch any problems before they start it always helps to have a second or third set of eyes. My friend watched me install it and we both double checked the instructions. Either way I doubt Corsair would cover the mobo and CPU even though it was a cooler malfunction or just and inadequate cooler.


You will never know that until you contact them about it. They might surprise you a Corsair is supposed to have one of the better support departments. It won't hurt to try. You can even contact the Corsair Rep, CorsairGeorge here at OCN to see if he can assist you with this. He should at least be able to let you know if it's even a possibility and guide you to the best person to contact about it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You will never know that until you contact them about it. They might surprise you a Corsair is supposed to have one of the better support departments. It won't hurt to try. You can even contact the Corsair Rep, CorsairGeorge here at OCN to see if he can assist you with this. He should at least be able to let you know if it's even a possibility and guide you to the best person to contact about it.


2nded. I know they back you if your H series is to spring a leak. Don't know why they would deny the claim if it is indeed a cooler malfunction. They don't mess about with their reputation, I know that much. Sent me an extra cable(yeah yeah I know a cable is cheap enough) free of charge when I let them know one of my SATA connectors had snapped. Didn't even blink. Someone here also said they got the rubber cable management fillers free too, even though they don't have the 800D. Just sent them to him.

Give it a shot the worst that could happen is they say no. But rather than not be a squeaky wheel and assume that's what they'll do, be squeaky and let em know.









~Ceadder


----------



## wetfit9

Ok, reading this about the H50 and the H70. Which is better and do anyone have one mounted in the the top of a Haf X


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


Ok, reading this about the H50 and the H70. Which is better and do anyone have one mounted in the the top of a Haf X


MaximumPC had an article I read(since forgotten where exactly) that suggests that the H70 radiator is not better than the H50 radiator. Basically saying that the temp difference is not in favor of the H70.

Basically I'm reading into this that they tested the H50 @stock and later on matched those results to the H70 @stock. Keep in mind now that the H50 comes with one fan and the H70 with two. I would love to see someone test both on equal footing. Two fans with a single shroud on identical systems. Both AMD and Intel based. I'd wager that the H50 edges out the H70 in every category.

And if there is any question of this just look at the Antec Kuhler that just launched the last month or so. It's basically both systems combined only with just the single fan. Which I believe is what prompted Corsair to go with Cool-It as their new partner in cooling.









~Ceadder


----------



## XtachiX

^ that's true
the h70 doesnt exactly provide the "promising" temperatures reduction
only a few degrees,
maybe 5c if you are running faster fans


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12650649*
> Well if you're like me and want to be able to see more than the Noctua DH-14 inside your HAF, then I would say go with the H50. Cause there is no accounting for space and the DH-14 takes up A LOT of real estate.
> 
> The thing to remember if you go back to the H50 is it's all in how it's set up for the most part. This is how I have it set up in my 932...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I have it set up with the Pump I/O at the bottom and that my hoses are not kinked. I also have the Pusher fan blowing up and out of the cabinet. I tried running it as intake and my CPU actually ran hotter, so I went back to Exhaust. Some people place the whole setup facing forward and use the face of the 932 as an Intake. Make sure your pump is plugged in on a header that you can max out or at least run at 90% power. If you plug it into your CPU header there is a good chance that it will fluctuate and ramp down your pump which can affect the life of it. If you can see it my CPU header is at the top middle of the board. I have my P/P setup plugged in there to control the fan speed as if those fans were in direct contact with the CPU.
> 
> As far as a link goes you could go to Performance-PCs.com or Newegg.com or Crazy-PCs.com. Crazy seems to have the best deal on that right now. But not by much and the non-returnable status has me a little leery especially if they're selling remans as new. Not saying they are, but when you cannot return something, you take your chances with the quality of the products you purchase. If they are legitimate well there is a reason they're going out of business. IMHO their prices are why they are. Everyone else is selling at semi-respectable prices while they chose to over-price their stock. It's not like they are a parts house without Net access. It's not the consumer that is responsible for their downfall. Their downfall is due to them not keeping a better eye on the prices of their products. They could get away with their out of date stuff because people had no place else to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway off track again it seems. If you want a good deal on a H50, why not google it and look for the most reliable source with a price that you feel is reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That's almost the exact same way I set my H50 up. Except I had mine setup as intake and cpu overheated b4 I could change to exhaust. If only the H50 was cheaper like 59.99 I paid while it was on sale, I'd just return the cooler master and get the H50 in store.


----------



## paesan

I currently have an old Lian Li PC-71, great case but it is showing its age. I am in the process of getting my new updated Sandy Bridge P8P67 rev3 MB. Seeing I have to swap out the MB I figured why not get a new case. I am thinking about getting the HAF X, I have the Noctua NH-D14, will I be able to fit that in this case. The other case I was looking at was the Corsair 800D but that case is a lot more money. I might do water cooling down later on. Thanks


----------



## TekJones83

I have a HAF 932 AMD Edition Case


----------



## ahhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paesan;12655452*
> I currently have an old Lian Li PC-71, great case but it is showing its age. I am in the process of getting my new updated Sandy Bridge P8P67 rev3 MB. Seeing I have to swap out the MB I figured why not get a new case. I am thinking about getting the HAF X, I have the Noctua NH-D14, will I be able to fit that in this case. The other case I was looking at was the Corsair 800D but that case is a lot more money. I might do water cooling down later on. Thanks


You should have no problems fitting that ginormous heatsink/fan in a HAF-X.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paesan;12655452*
> I currently have an old Lian Li PC-71, great case but it is showing its age. I am in the process of getting my new updated Sandy Bridge P8P67 rev3 MB. Seeing I have to swap out the MB I figured why not get a new case. I am thinking about getting the HAF X, I have the Noctua NH-D14, will I be able to fit that in this case. The other case I was looking at was the Corsair 800D but that case is a lot more money. I might do water cooling down later on. Thanks


I use my HAF X to sleep in when I am in the dog house. I am 6'2", 300, so you will have no problem.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paesan;12655452*
> I currently have an old Lian Li PC-71, great case but it is showing its age. I am in the process of getting my new updated Sandy Bridge P8P67 rev3 MB. Seeing I have to swap out the MB I figured why not get a new case. I am thinking about getting the HAF X, I have the Noctua NH-D14, will I be able to fit that in this case. The other case I was looking at was the Corsair 800D but that case is a lot more money. I might do water cooling down later on. Thanks


Yeah I believe you'll be able to jam that puppy in under the hood of the HAF X.

Tiny Tom Logan(OC3D) can so I doubt that you'll have any issues regarding the DH-14.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paesan;12655452*
> I currently have an old Lian Li PC-71, great case but it is showing its age. I am in the process of getting my new updated Sandy Bridge P8P67 rev3 MB. Seeing I have to swap out the MB I figured why not get a new case. I am thinking about getting the HAF X, I have the Noctua NH-D14, will I be able to fit that in this case. The other case I was looking at was the Corsair 800D but that case is a lot more money. I might do water cooling down later on. Thanks


my d-14 in a 932, no problems at all


----------



## cavallino

I have a 922 and now I ordered a 912 for my second build. I'll posts pictures of them when I get the 912.

It's hard to beat these cases for the money if your into airflow.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12650142*
> D14 is okay, but you're definitely going to notice it(db-wise) in comparison to the H50 with a reasonable set of fans on it. Now you might look into the Antec Kuhler which Acetek basically took the best of the H50 and the best of the H70 and put them together. H50 Rad with H70 pump, but still only one fan. In either case H50 or Kuhler you still get an Acetek built cooling system. Can't wait for some n00b to show up on the H group doorstep pontificating how his cooler is better than the H series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you're serious about the D14 you should run over to CrazyPCs.com and check out their Noctua. $65 not including shipping. I may not like their site but the deal is pretty decent unless it's Reman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


if you're cool w/ the space requirements of the noctua (which you should be because you own a HAF), it's definitely the way to go, quieter and cooler. the only thing the h70 has going for it is the ability to get more air to the ram easier; an issue solved w/ a little ingenuity w/ the noctua.

cooling
db


----------



## Kahbrohn

Question... You 932 owners with a 360 rad installed internally on top. I assume that you have the fans as exhaust, right? If you were to reverse the fans to intakes, would CPU temps come down any?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12659261*
> Question... You 932 owners with a 360 rad installed internally on top. I assume that you have the fans as exhaust, right? If you were to reverse the fans to intakes, would CPU temps come down any?


You might see 1 or 2c lower temps in intake but you will make every thing else in the case run hotter.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12659426*
> You might see 1 or 2c lower temps in intake but you will make every thing else in the case run hotter.


That's what I was thinking. Thanks...


----------



## phazer11

*I won some fans* And I get to choose which I want but I can't decide which I want. Look at my. I have a HAF 932 2 120mm CoolerMaster SickleFlow Fans Plus all of the stock fans except big boy on top. 
I only entered for the miniscule chance I'd ever win any prize but mainly because I wanted the NH-D14 cooler lol. I can't complain though these are some good fans I get to pick one or the other
I can pick from

2nd Prize - 1x P14 FLX 140mm fan + NT-H1 thermal compound.
3rd Prize - 1x NF-S12B FLX 120mm fan + NT-H1 thermal compound.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608009
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608017

Although if I'm reading NewEgg right the 140mm is the same size as a 120mm fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


*I won some fans* And I get to choose which I want but I can't decide which I want. Look at my. I have a HAF 932 2 120mm CoolerMaster SickleFlow Fans Plus all of the stock fans except big boy on top. 
I only entered for the miniscule chance I'd ever win any prize but mainly because I wanted the NH-D14 cooler lol. I can't complain though these are some good fans I get to pick one or the other
I can pick from

2nd Prize - 1x P14 FLX 140mm fan + NT-H1 thermal compound.
3rd Prize - 1x NF-S12B FLX 120mm fan + NT-H1 thermal compound.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608009
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608017

Although if I'm reading NewEgg right the 140mm is the same size as a 120mm fan.


The fans are not the same size. I would say to get the Flex fan as it would be better than the S12B. But if you aren't in need of a 140 and could use a nice 120 then go with the 120.









@group... I've decided that I'm going to sell my Dominators. I'm going to run 4Gigs of Ram and would rather see this kit remain whole and get some use out of it rather than get piecemealed to the shelf and not be OC'ed at all. CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333-CMD8GX3M4A1333C7

So if anyone is lookin for a good set of Dominators head on over. I love this kit. The timings are so NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM








CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333-Model CMD8GX3M4A1333C7

Hey phazer11... Check out Post #16271 and follow the 1st link in the quoted area if you're still wanting a good deal on an H50.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

just added a home made light switch set up to control the lights. I ran out of room on my mobo so came up with this


----------



## Ev1l_HAF




----------



## RushMore1205

Hey guys so im finaly switching from the antec cases and rebuilding my Folder's DREAM HTPC on a BUDGET, just picked up a HAF 922, for 64$ open box at fry's.
really excited the case is top notch quality, definaltly all my cases are going to be CM from now on,

stay tuned for a buildlog coming:
here is some pictures:

-powdercoat the case white
-mod the case to fit a 360 rad
-watercool-
-sleeve cables white, red

here is some pics the case, as i ordered all the colors needed for powdercoating, so they wount be here for a week, but i have a lan party at my house so it needs to be slapped together for now


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paesan;12655452*
> I currently have an old Lian Li PC-71, great case but it is showing its age. I am in the process of getting my new updated Sandy Bridge P8P67 rev3 MB. Seeing I have to swap out the MB I figured why not get a new case. I am thinking about getting the HAF X, I have the Noctua NH-D14, will I be able to fit that in this case. The other case I was looking at was the Corsair 800D but that case is a lot more money. I might do water cooling down later on. Thanks


Like everyone else stated, no issues at all. I have the D14 and am very pleased with it's cooling ever since I got my HAF-X. I used to have the cosmos 1000 and the airflow was horrible. Nice cooler cpu temps for me since my case upgrade!


----------



## Skyboss

Hey guys, not sure if you noticed but the coolermaster store has the 912 advanced panel in stock minus the side fan. It was stated earlier that ETA was March 16th but I just put in my order now and it went through so far!

Here's the link :http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=653

It's a little steep after sales tax and shipping but it is probably worth it to spice up the non-advanced 912's here in the states. This is an update to Ceadderman's original post a few pages back. =)

Cheers!

sorry for extra post. . .


----------



## rstoppler

Hey guys, new to the forum. Just got a HAF 912 and a new processor and rebuilt my system. Heres a quick picture of the finished product and I'll post more pics and specs tomorrow. If I could be added to the member list that would be great!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rstoppler;12665522*
> Hey guys, new to the forum. Just got a HAF 912 and a new processor and rebuilt my system. Heres a quick picture of the finished product and I'll post more pics and specs tomorrow. If I could be added to the member list that would be great!!


Hmmm wonder if Cooler Master has been here.









I mean what with the Red Power/Read LEDs' on the front of that 912.









Looks good bro. Though you might pull that 3.5 plate and replace it with the 5.25 plate from the spot where your ODD is mounted. Unless of course you intend on runnng a 3.5 bay device.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12659261*
> Question... You 932 owners with a 360 rad installed internally on top. I assume that you have the fans as exhaust, right? If you were to reverse the fans to intakes, would CPU temps come down any?


Using the HAF-X with a top mounted 360 radiator with fans blowing out.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12665963*
> Using the HAF-X with a top mounted 360 radiator with fans blowing out.


Using fan shrouds by any chance? I am only using 3 fans for the time being.


----------



## crunchie

Nah, just the 3 GT's. Still get great temps with 2 gpu's in the loop and the 1090T running over 4Ghz.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12666230*
> Nah, just the 3 GT's. Still get great temps with 2 gpu's in the loop and the 1090T running over 4Ghz.


Nice... Thanks for the info. I am using 3 high speed Yate Loons (mobo controlled) while I decide to get the AP-15's. Tax time... and I have to pay...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12666330*
> Nice... Thanks for the info. I am using 3 high speed Yate Loons (mobo controlled) while I decide to get the AP-15's. Tax time... and I have to pay...


Mite try a Rheostat fan controller instead. You can get a nice 3.5 one at Performance-PCs for $23 to get them off your MoBo and dial them into that sweet spot that you're craving.











I'ma gonna get me one when I have the funds shake loose. Hopefully soon. If you click on the pic it will take you to the link.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12666397*
> Mite try a Rheostat fan controller instead. You can get a nice 3.5 one at Performance-PCs for $23 to get them off your MoBo and dial them into that sweet spot that you're craving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma gonna get me one when I have the funds shake loose. Hopefully soon. If you click on the pic it will take you to the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


thats another choice. but been thinking of the 5 channel so i can also control front and side fans.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12666412*
> thats another choice. but been thinking of the 5 channel so i can also control front and side fans.


That's kewl. You can find it there too.









Rheosmart fans are the way to go. I caught Rodney Reynolds review of this and have to say that it's set up really nicely. Too bad PC Probe II doesn't have a dial setting. Would love to be able to adjust the level of my fans this way on that app.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## paesan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12664468*
> Like everyone else stated, no issues at all. I have the D14 and am very pleased with it's cooling ever since I got my HAF-X. I used to have the cosmos 1000 and the airflow was horrible. Nice cooler cpu temps for me since my case upgrade!


Thanks all for the replies. Initially I was considering the Corsair 800D vs the HAF X, then I was thinking about the Phantom case. The white Phantom does look very nice but I am concerned about the quality. The Phantom also lacks a side window and does not fit the D14 with the side panel fan. I would want to mod the panel for a window anyhow. Right now I am leaning towards the HAF X. The 800D is ~$100 more than the HAF X plus it lacks any kind of style. That white Phantom keeps tugging at me though. My new B3 Sandy Bridge will be here tomorrow so I have to decide today so I can get the case by the weekend.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paesan;12666674*
> Thanks all for the replies. Initially I was considering the Corsair 800D vs the HAF X, then I was thinking about the Phantom case. The white Phantom does look very nice but I am concerned about the quality. The Phantom also lacks a side window and does not fit the D14 with the side panel fan. I would want to mod the panel for a window anyhow. Right now I am leaning towards the HAF X. The 800D is ~$100 more than the HAF X plus it lacks any kind of style. That white Phantom keeps tugging at me though. My new B3 Sandy Bridge will be here tomorrow so I have to decide today so I can get the case by the weekend.


Well since you've already eliminated the 800D, get a coin and flip it. Heads its X and tails it's Phantom. If you get Tails then best 2 out of 3 wins. And if it's a matter of white you can always mod the X to that end. Whereas the Phantom would be loads tougher to mod.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

I looked at the White Phantom. Build quality looks nice to me. Everything fit perfectly as far as I could tell. It is painted inside and out. The white provides an advantage over the black in that the black Phantom shows off any finger smudges.

Personally... my MAIN concern was scratches. They would be noticed but then again the idea is not to scratch the case, right? I was also concerned with the front door. Have read it sometimes does not close properly. The case I saw showed no real locking mechanism. Seems like it might be via a magnet. If the case is nice and level, I do not see this as much of a problem. The last two issues I had with the case were the number of fans it can hold versus the number of fans provided. The extra top 200mm fan would have been nice and I have read it makes a nice difference in case temps. A front intake fan (140mm?) would also have been nice. Not sure if the fans are noisy or not. The other issue I had at the time was that the only case left was the demo case and it was scratched up and you run into a bigger chance of not having all the pieces included with it.

HAF X is awesome IMO. Phantom is a nice step towards having something different. A side panel would be nice and I believe I did see someone mod a black case with a side panel all though I can not find the page to link it to you. If you prefer something that is not as tall, then the Phantom is your ticket.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12664636*
> Hey guys, not sure if you noticed but the coolermaster store has the 912 advanced panel in stock minus the side fan. It was stated earlier that ETA was March 16th but I just put in my order now and it went through so far!
> 
> Here's the link :http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=653
> 
> It's a little steep after sales tax and shipping but it is probably worth it to spice up the non-advanced 912's here in the states. This is an update to Ceadderman's original post a few pages back. =)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sorry for extra post. . .


You happen to go to the CM Store at the right day as it was announced yesterday in their forums that it was available.









http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14810


----------



## bajer29

Will a HAF-X side panel fit on a HAF 932?


----------



## digdast

add me


----------



## XtachiX

@digdast
can we see inside shots of your system?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12644418*
> here a link to them on NewEgg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050002120%2040000255&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=255&Manufactory=2120&SpeTabStoreType=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12644466*
> 
> 
> Go with performance they are $2 cheaper on their 1mm strings and as much as $4 cheaper on their 2mm strings. I love the Egg don't get me wrong but some of their prices are whack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat the color of the lights the pic will take you to a list of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


thanks to both you guys


----------



## digdast

its a mess inside at the moment I will be sleeving my psu in about a week and re-tubbing once my new cpu block come in. but here ya go.


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12667214*
> You happen to go to the CM Store at the right day as it was announced yesterday in their forums that it was available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14810


Ha ha, I don't check out their forums. I also just registered with the store yesterday. I've had coolermaster stuff for a while but I just like their HD website for the girlies and of course the tech.

Um, please don't tell my wife.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12667500*
> Ha ha, I don't check out their forums. I also just registered with the store yesterday. I've had coolermaster stuff for a while but I just like their HD website for the girlies and of course the tech.
> 
> *Um, please don't tell my wife.*


Skyboss' wife are you there? I have something to tell you.









Enjoy that new panel once it arrives.


----------



## paesan

The debate between the HAF X and the White Phantom is over. The HAF X it is. I have seen the HAF cases in person and know the build quality is great. I have not seen the Phantom cases in person and I just can't purchase it without seeing it. Plus the HAF X is a larger case compared to the Phantom.
Now, what front bay fan controller would you guys recommend. I am looking at some of those touchsceen panels. Are they any good.


----------



## grandpatzer

seems like I'm hopefuly going to join the club in couple of days









Is it possible install a Mugen 2 rev b without taking the motherboard out of HAF 932?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*


seems like I'm hopefuly going to join the club in couple of days









Is it possible install a Mugen 2 rev b without taking the motherboard out of HAF 932?


I am almost certain that it is not. The lower part of the backplate is obstructed by the motherboard tray.









Just migrated from a 922 into a 932 yesterday. BTW... Mugen B was my first cooler and it is pretty good. Get the right set of fans on it and you should be good to go.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paesan;12669303*
> The debate between the HAF X and the White Phantom is over. The HAF X it is. I have seen the HAF cases in person and know the build quality is great. I have not seen the Phantom cases in person and I just can't purchase it without seeing it. Plus the HAF X is a larger case compared to the Phantom.
> Now, what front bay fan controller would you guys recommend. I am looking at some of those touchsceen panels. Are they any good.


If you want don't mind "non-display" type controllers, Sunbeamtech Rheosmart's are good. They come in 3 & 6 channels and can se set up to be controlled from the mobo as well.

Display-wise, I believe the Scythes are the controller of choice. Not sure they are touch screen though. Crazy PCs is going out of business and is liquidating everything. They have some good controllers on sale right now.


----------



## harrison

i am thinking of geting this for my next buld. It will be for my kid


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


i am thinking of geting this for my next bu*ild. It will be for my kid

*
*
*
*
**
hmmm, but then you'd be obliged to go nvidia!








wouldn't he be happier with something like bucky wootmaster's uv case seeing as he's a kid?*


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


hmmm, but then you'd be obliged to go nvidia!








wouldn't he be happier with something like bucky wootmaster's uv case seeing as he's a kid?


Nahhh... The irony would be to have it loaded with ATI cards! And Painted red on the inside!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Nahhh... The irony would be to have it loaded with ATI cards! And Painted red on the inside!


Even better if painted Red on the outside and the NVidia logo modded. Someone did a Blue version of the X and it was quite nice looking considering it's the color I hate. 9er fans hate the Cowboys.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Even better if painted Red on the outside and the NVidia logo modded. Someone did a Blue version of the X and it was quite nice looking considering it's the color I hate. 9er fans hate the Cowboys.









~Ceadder










So do Giants fans, no worries.









I love my case, but I hope college comes before GW2 and Batman 2. That way I'll have a nice rig to play them on. I think my sig can still last me up to September.


----------



## Kahbrohn

I am a Steeler fan... but... I am in mourning still...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I am a Steeler fan... but... I am in mourning still...


You got nothin to complain about my friend. Well okay you kinda do since the 9ers are the only team to go undefeated in the Super Bowl.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You got nothin to complain about my friend. Well okay you kinda do since the 9ers are the only team to go undefeated in the Super Bowl.







lol

~Ceadder










Good game though. If I had to loose, it would have to be like that... down to the very very last seconds.


----------



## wetfit9

Check out a few pictures of my new rig in the gallery.


----------



## harrison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12671188*
> hmmm, but then you'd be obliged to go nvidia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't he be happier with something like bucky wootmaster's uv case seeing as he's a kid?


try a she and no im not painting it pink. if it's not a nvidia its not a gpu.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


if it's not a nvidia its not a gpu.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


try a she and no im not painting it pink. if it's not a nvidia its not a gpu.


Lol at the NVidia/AMD banter.









You're a good dad though...

...try not to mess up your track record by stuffing NVidia in that system.









j/k









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The fans are not the same size. I would say to get the Flex fan as it would be better than the S12B. But if you aren't in need of a 140 and could use a nice 120 then go with the 120.









@group... I've decided that I'm going to sell my Dominators. I'm going to run 4Gigs of Ram and would rather see this kit remain whole and get some use out of it rather than get piecemealed to the shelf and not be OC'ed at all. CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333-CMD8GX3M4A1333C7

So if anyone is lookin for a good set of Dominators head on over. I love this kit. The timings are so NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM








CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333-Model CMD8GX3M4A1333C7

Hey phazer11... Check out Post #16271 and follow the 1st link in the quoted area if you're still wanting a good deal on an H50.









~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


Hey guys so im finaly switching from the antec cases and rebuilding my Folder's DREAM HTPC on a BUDGET, just picked up a HAF 922, for 64$ open box at fry's.
really excited the case is top notch quality, definaltly all my cases are going to be CM from now on,

stay tuned for a buildlog coming:
here is some pictures:

-powdercoat the case white
-mod the case to fit a 360 rad
-watercool-
-sleeve cables white, red

here is some pics the case, as i ordered all the colors needed for powdercoating, so they wount be here for a week, but i have a lan party at my house so it needs to be slapped together for now




















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *digdast*


add me











Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


try a she and no im not painting it pink. if it's not a nvidia its not a gpu.


@Ceadder yeah I know I saw that while I was browsing Best Buy for Laptops decided to see if they had H50. Then I decided I'll stick with Air for now. I'll see if I can scrounge up 15 bucks for a NH-D14.

@RushMore1205 is that all stock, or is that your fan controller you said used and I've gotten lucky a few times with the cases having things inside the clerks didn't know of no one else checked them either lol.

@digdast looks nice can't wait.

@harrison I completely agree I've had nothing but trouble out of ATi cards, and don't get me started on their pre-configured versions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


So do Giants fans, no worries.









I love my case, but I hope college comes before GW2 and Batman 2. That way I'll have a nice rig to play them on. I think my sig can still last me up to September.


OMG your rig is basically what I upgraded from


----------



## Ceadderman

That's not a fan controller. That's a media controller. I really want one of those but Newegg doesn't know whether to crap or get off the pot where those are concerned.










~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

Oh that would've been my next guess since one of the knobs kinda looked like the volume knob in my car.
I want one too. *Looks Around for Laptop* oh wait it's not around.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF




----------



## phazer11

Where'd you get the snake, Rig looks nice though


----------



## Kahbrohn

Can I be "upgraded" please? I had to switch from my venerable 922 to the 932 (HAF X was just a bit too much).

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

its a lil dragon,, from chinatown,,


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Can I be "upgraded" please? I had to switch from my venerable 922 to the 932 (HAF X was just a bit too much).

Thank you!!!












look up at my post,,thats a mild upgrade


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*


look up at my post,,thats a mild upgrade


Which post are you referring to? I am referring to the HAF Owners club listing. I am on the 922 list.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You got nothin to complain about my friend. Well okay you kinda do since the 9ers are the only team to go undefeated in the Super Bowl.







lol

~Ceadder










I hate to break it to you, but that is wrong. The Ravens, Buccaneers, Saints and the Jets are also undefeated in the Super Bowl.

But no team can come close to the Packers 13 NFL Championships. The only team to 3 Peat, and they've done it twice. 1929, 30, and 31 and 1965, 66, and 67.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I hate to break it to you, but that is wrong. The Ravens, Buccaneers, Saints and the Jets are also undefeated in the Super Bowl.

But no team can come close to the Packers 13 NFL Championships. The only team to 3 Peat, and they've done it twice. 1929, 30, and 31 and 1965, 66, and 67.


Of the multiple appearance teams Brutha, of the multiple appearance teams. My apologies I shoulda been more specific.









And we're not talking weak sauce "Title" era either. I have MAD respect for Title era teams but this was before there was a two conference League and before the Playoff system was implemented. Teams won their titles primarily on how their season ended with no Post season unless two teams were tied at the end of the year.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12673536*
> Of the multiple appearance teams Brutha, of the multiple appearance teams. My apologies I shoulda been more specific.


I figured that was what you meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12673536*
> And we're not talking weak sauce "Title" era either. I have MAD respect for Title era teams but this was before there was a two conference League and before the Playoff system was implemented. Teams won their titles primarily on how their season ended with no Post season unless two teams were tied at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Still wrong. The playoff system was introduced in 1933. 9 of Green Bay's 13 Championships have come during that period (against 3 defeats).

And there was nothing "weak" about that period. In fact, it was more difficult to win during that era as with fewer teams and fewer players on each team for the most part every team was a worthy contender for the title unlike today where there are only a handful of elite teams that have a legitimate chance at winning a championship. I'll stack up the 190's Lombardi coached Packers against ANY championship team of ANY era and they would win a lot more times than they would lose.

And, if the league was so weak back then how come those 49ers and Steelers could never even make it to a championship game, let alone win one. That's the difference between truly great franchises like the Packers, Redskins, Giants, Rams, and Bears and the pretenders. All of them were able to win Championships in BOTH eras although the Rams and Bears have only been able to do so once during the Super Bowl Era. The 49ers and Steelers couldn't cut it in the Pre Super Bowl Era which is why their supporters denigrate it.

Heck, the greatest Quaterback in Profession Football History is from that era. Over his 10 year career Otto Graham led his Cleveland Browns to the Championship game every year winning 7 of them. Throw in his one season in the NBA with the 1946 Rochester Royals (now the Sacramento Kings) where they won the Championship as well that makes 11 straight Championship appearances with 8 wins. NO other professional football player has even come close going to the Championship every single year of their career.


----------



## phazer11

Ugh sports. I long since tired of playing them and longer since watching them. Damn it's quiet here... only my craptop fans and my keyboard clicking away >v<. Oh and my beeping UPS... gotta love Power Outages, damn if only my GF was here... or if I could find my damn puzzles, or find a board game to play with my puppy. Damn I'm bored.

Anyone want to help me find a laptop? IF so please check my sig.


----------



## shineon2011

Can I be added


----------



## hyujmn

Add me in! My black interior HAF 932.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12674056*
> I figured that was what you meant.
> 
> Still wrong. The playoff system was introduced in 1933. 9 of Green Bay's 13 Championships have come during that period (against 3 defeats).
> 
> And there was nothing "weak" about that period. In fact, it was more difficult to win during that era as with fewer teams and fewer players on each team for the most part every team was a worthy contender for the title unlike today where there are only a handful of elite teams that have a legitimate chance at winning a championship. I'll stack up the 190's Lombardi coached Packers against ANY championship team of ANY era and they would win a lot more times than they would lose.
> 
> And, if the league was so weak back then how come those 49ers and Steelers could never even make it to a championship game, let alone win one. That's the difference between truly great franchises like the Packers, Redskins, Giants, Rams, and Bears and the pretenders. All of them were able to win Championships in BOTH eras although the Rams and Bears have only been able to do so once during the Super Bowl Era. The 49ers and Steelers couldn't cut it in the Pre Super Bowl Era which is why their supporters denigrate it.
> 
> Heck, the greatest Quaterback in Profession Football History is from that era. Over his 10 year career Otto Graham led his Cleveland Browns to the Championship game every year winning 7 of them. Throw in his one season in the NBA with the 1946 Rochester Royals (now the Sacramento Kings) where they won the Championship as well that makes 11 straight Championship appearances with 8 wins. NO other professional football player has even come close going to the Championship every single year of their career.


Ummm 9ers have a pretty full history of competing for the top spot. But we also faced the Rams who were just slightly better in that time period more often than not.









Funny thing is between then and now the 9ers and Rams have nearly identical records. Also the 9ers didn't get their franchise rights til '48 if my memory serves me correctly. It's around that time somewhere. Which would explain a lot of why they weren't competing as much as the Browns or the Packers. A good long while before my time but I know the history of my 9ers.









@shineon... Love the Gears on the window. Not so sure about the Metal. Mostly cause they blend in too well. Maybe in another color?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## xS!n.elite3x

Add Me







I actually had it since last year around about early octoberish. I liked the cheap price and excellent size and airflow of the 912 since the 922 and 932 weren't readily available at the time and wanted to hurry up and get a HAF case asap. Added a 120mm red led fan to mimic the 22 and up







If i could get the side panel custom fabricated, then it would be complete for me


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xS!n.elite3x;12678370*
> Add Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had it since last year around about early octoberish. I liked the cheap price and excellent size and airflow of the 912 since the 922 and 932 weren't readily available at the time and wanted to hurry up and get a HAF case asap. Added a 120mm red led fan to mimic the 22 and up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i could get the side panel custom fabricated, then it would be complete for me


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12678495*


Your not going to believe someone, because they havent joined the HAF club yet and they've owned the case for over a year?

/Thats at least what i gathered from your post... If i missed something important, let me know.









Edit: My mistake, missed the required picture thingy-ma-jiggy!


----------



## Kahbrohn

I think what he is referring to is where is the "required" picture in order to be added?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12678824*
> I think what he is referring to is where is the "required" picture in order to be added?


Thank you...









Feel pretty silly now.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;12678831*
> Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel pretty silly now.


Nahhhhh.... Nothing silly. Happens to me all the time! Voice of experience here!


----------



## phazer11

lol. Any of you use vent?


----------



## harrison

:doh:well i spent 14hr cleaning my 932 haf. what started out as a simple cleaning ended up being a paint job it now black inside. looks good. will have pic soon I should have done this to start with o well its done


----------



## lawrencendlw

im sure that it looks phenomenal harrison


----------



## RonB94GT

I need some opinions this is my current window.


----------



## RonB94GT

I want a bigger window and am thinking about cutting the raised part out and making a bigger window. Just not sure how it would look flat.


----------



## phazer11

No idea. I didn't even know the 922's had a windows XD. CompUSA must have had some Bootleg side panels or only had one side panel but multiple of it oh well.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


I need some opinions this is my current window.



I think it looks great how it is, maybe work on cable management?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;12690581*
> I think it looks great how it is, maybe work on cable management?


Its not that bad, definetly acceptable.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


I want a bigger window and am thinking about cutting the raised part out and making a bigger window. Just not sure how it would look flat.



As long as you stay with liquid cooling or low profile air cooling, should look good. LED lighting would make it look even better with a side panel window. If you decided to go with high profile air coolers in the future (for whatever reason), then you may have space issues. A 200mm LED fan on the side would look nice as well.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


I need some opinions this is my current window.



IMO leave it as it is, looks so clean and nice !


----------



## FLUFFY1234

so I installed everything lastnight into my haf 922 but I had a quick questions

1. the fans - how do I connect them? I connected them individually to the fans plug on the motherboard but to do that I had to disconnect some of the larger wires and plugs they were previously attached to? Was that correct?
2. it came with a little speaker and wire for the motherboard. Where does that go to?


----------



## phazer11

Well I'll post my pics and maybe that'll help you. Your motherboard should have a riser, the speaker should go on the riser along with all of your power cables and such.

Anyways can someone help me with the HDD bay. I'll eventually mod it out but until then I can't let it chew up my SATA power and SATA cables. The last 90 degree SATA cable (or any I took out of there) looked like my puppy got a hold of it (all bent and crinkled/creased)
I'm posting my build log

http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq233/animer/Chiller%20ReSpec%20Build%20Log/


----------



## mcj66106

Just a little update. Fresh paint on the way as well as sleeving the psu. Its still inverted and has had a new front panel installed but I haven't had time to take new pictures yet.









Before replacing the front panel.









Getting ready to cut the old front panel.









New front panel cut and fan test fit.









New top panel on the way as well.


----------



## FannBlade

List updated
Welcome to all the new members.

Don't forget to vote! HoF


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12698253*
> List updated
> Welcome to all the new members.
> 
> Don't forget to vote! HoF


Um it's the middle of the month...
Anyways can someone help me with the HDD bay. I'll eventually mod it out but until then I can't let it chew up my SATA power and SATA cables. The last 90 degree SATA cable (or any I took out of there) looked like my puppy got a hold of it (all bent and crinkled/creased)
I'm posting my build log

http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...20Build%20Log/


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12698776*
> Um it's the middle of the month...


Still not sure how I came up with the dates but they are as follows.









*Nominations start on 15th of every Month
Voting to start 1st of every Month. Winner announce 14th of every Month.
Member of the Year voting in December.
*


----------



## RushMore1205

here is some update pics of my HTPC build


----------



## mcj66106

so who is nominated this month so far?


----------



## FannBlade

*see post #2*


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

played with a can of red paint...lol


----------



## huhh

Add me please.

Finaly got my tubing done and now doing a leak test for 24 hours. Then add the rest of the hardware. Can't wait to benchmark and play games till I puke.

Tubing is UV so i have UV cathodes and some NZXT LED lights (2m). My GF hates me cause i'm not spending any time with her lately haha...


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Add me please.

Finaly got my tubing done and now doing a leak test for 24 hours. Then add the rest of the hardware. Can't wait to benchmark and play games till I puke.

Tubing is UV so i have UV cathodes and some NZXT LED lights (2m). My GF hates me cause i'm not spending any time with her lately haha...


ahahah welcome to the club, i had to buy my wife prada glases and a burbery wallet to outweigh all the money i spend on my rig ahhaah

Happy Wife, Happy Life


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Add me please.

Finaly got my tubing done and now doing a leak test for 24 hours. Then add the rest of the hardware. Can't wait to benchmark and play games till I puke.

Tubing is UV so i have UV cathodes and some NZXT LED lights (2m). My GF hates me cause i'm not spending any time with her lately haha...


Try uploading the photo to photobucket or something







.
Could do with a straight on shot too.
You could also mod the psu sliding cover the same way I have done mine so that you can move the cover all the way to the drive bays.
Looks nice BTW







.


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Try uploading the photo to photobucket or something







.
Could do with a straight on shot too.
You could also mod the psu sliding cover the same way I have done mine so that you can move the cover all the way to the drive bays.
Looks nice BTW







.


Love that cover idea....can hide the hideous pump. I'm going to get more pics when it's all done.


----------



## Skyboss

Ok, HAF team, I just got my 912 windowed panel for my 912 basic. I will post up pics of that and my HAF X tomorrow. Too tired to do so tonight. . . Then I can get the cool link in my sig! Score!


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Love that cover idea....can hide the hideous pump. I'm going to get more pics when it's all done.


Here is what I did;


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Here is what I did;

*snick snack*


Very clean modding yo. I would do that if I didn't have clean looking sleeving down below. I want everyone to see it when they look inside...

...well okay it's mostly for my ego. I can look and go "YUP, I doodid that!" when someone takes a peek.









*Update* I'll have my Vid finished soon, so I'll post it to the link in my Sig and let y'all know when it's up. Hopefully tonite.









~Ceadder


----------



## Skyboss

Ok,

Here is my wife's before rig shot:


And another shot!



And here is my HAF X



Better pics and "after" shots of wife's rig with new window to come!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12704540*
> Ok,
> 
> Here is my wife's before rig shot:
> 
> 
> And another shot!
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my HAF X
> 
> 
> 
> Better pics and "after" shots of wife's rig with new window to come!
> 
> Thanks for watching!


Nice but one kind word of caution: I would put a piece of wood on the bottom of that HAF 912 case as sitting on carpet is not a good thing for dust entering the Power Supply (if you have the fan facing downwards) and a possibility of electrical static as well.


----------



## MarceL-PlayeR

Update!




*.*


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12704792*
> Nice but one kind word of caution: I would put a piece of wood on the bottom of that HAF 912 case as sitting on carpet is not a good thing for dust entering the Power Supply (if you have the fan facing downwards) and a possibility of electrical static as well.


Oh, good idea! I didn't think of that. Usually the cases I have are more elevated from the carpet. We are going to get laminate flooring in soon but not soon enough.

Do you think a piece of plastic might be better than wood? Like the office floor mats under desks that make the chairs roll around easier. I might get a chunk of that under there.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF;12700626*
> played with a can of red paint...lol


Oh I like it! I might need to get some paint for mine it was on the winning side of an argument with the wall lmao.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;12700785*
> Add me please.
> 
> Finaly got my tubing done and now doing a leak test for 24 hours. Then add the rest of the hardware. Can't wait to benchmark and play games till I puke.
> 
> Tubing is UV so i have UV cathodes and some NZXT LED lights (2m). My GF hates me cause i'm not spending any time with her lately haha...


Welcome to the club with the GF tug of war lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarceL-PlayeR;12704813*
> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.*


I like the way you made it look like it had metal trimmings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12705856*
> Oh, good idea! I didn't think of that. Usually the cases I have are more elevated from the carpet. We are going to get laminate flooring in soon but not soon enough.
> 
> Do you think a piece of plastic might be better than wood? Like the office floor mats under desks that make the chairs roll around easier. I might get a chunk of that under there.


That's what mine is sitting on right now.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12705856*
> Oh, good idea! I didn't think of that. Usually the cases I have are more elevated from the carpet. We are going to get laminate flooring in soon but not soon enough.
> 
> Do you think a piece of plastic might be better than wood? Like the office floor mats under desks that make the chairs roll around easier. I might get a chunk of that under there.


Well wood most likely will be thicker hence it being more elevated away from the carpet as well as it being more stable/solid than a "flexible" piece of plastic.

But in the meantime that piece of plastic is better than it sitting directly on top of that carpet. Walk around your area and see if you can find someone throwing away a desk which is either taken apart or that it has a large enough keyboard tray you can just pull out and use that.

Look at my profile album photo of my HAF 912 which has such wood (from a found discarded taken apart desk) on top of my carpet.


----------



## phazer11

http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq233/animer/Chiller%20ReSpec%20Build%20Log/
There's my build pics I got my processor and motherboard back from RMA yesterday FedEx and UPS came at the same time lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12705856*
> Oh, good idea! I didn't think of that. Usually the cases I have are more elevated from the carpet. We are going to get laminate flooring in soon but not soon enough.
> 
> Do you think a piece of plastic might be better than wood? Like the office floor mats under desks that make the chairs roll around easier. I might get a chunk of that under there.


Depends. If it's the hard type then it would work okay. If it's more the flexible vinyl runner that rolls up then be careful as it can flex up and block the fan opening.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF;12700626*
> played with a can of red paint...lol


What's with the extended bolt there???


----------



## phazer11

Extended Bolt?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12708144*
> Extended Bolt?


I circled it in blue... Bolt... screw... something... have no clue what it is... nagging me... brain hurts!!!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12708319*
> I circled it in blue... Bolt... screw... something... have no clue what it is... nagging me... brain hurts!!!


Are you blind?, that's a wind-up so not to use the power supply.







 j/k lol!


----------



## phazer11

Oh yeah you're right it's for the muscular overclockers so they can give their PSU a Wattage boost


----------



## aaron158

i was wondering if someone could post up some close up pics of the top of the haf-x case with the top pannel removed.


----------



## crunchie

Here you go.
View attachment 199809


----------



## aaron158

thanks for the pic. just one other thing i was wondering if some could tell me the trim on the front of the haf x how is it attached to the case does it snap in or is it screwed in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well my Vid is updated. Unfortunately YouTube is too stupid to let it play as intended if you link to it. So just click on the link in my sig, then go to my homepage(apologies for that folks) and it will autoplay for you. If I had the money I would put together a better setup instead of doing like YouTube is. Give you access to songs and then wipe them the moment you link to it?


----------



## phazer11

oh lol sorry to hear that ceadder


----------



## cyclometric

Add me

I just got my case last week, ebay, with a damaged window, but $90 incl. ship!

Just finished painting the logo in my accent color, Fluorescent Green, & found primer & green slipped in under the (obviously shoddy) masking. Fiddlesticks! Oh well, I was interested in doing a clear side panel anyway.










I've already taken all the rivets out, and am ready to prime if we get a day that's not windy (California desert). I like this case, so roomy compared to my Antec 900.

thanks,


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12703104*
> Very clean modding yo.


Thank you







.
I got lucky and managed to have a hole saw that was just the right size to allow a firm fit for the hard plastic grommet top and bottom, which again was just the right size for the tubing.


----------



## Japs2301

Hi every one I'm new over here. It's my HAF 922 . Comments, criticism, all is welcome!
View attachment 199899


View attachment 199900


View attachment 199901


----------



## RonB94GT

Nice Japs2301 I'm about ready to sway out H50 for a real system. That motivates me. have any pictures of the bay devices? What are the bottom 2?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Japs2301;12714567*
> Hi every one I'm new over here. It's my HAF 922 . Comments, criticism, all is welcome!
> View attachment 199899
> 
> 
> View attachment 199900
> 
> 
> View attachment 199901


this is my comment:
i like it


----------



## c_sioufi

I don't know if it's mentioned in these thousand pages BUT...

Does anyone know where to find a HAF 912 Advanced?


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c_sioufi;12715726*
> I don't know if it's mentioned in these thousand pages BUT...
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a HAF 912 Advanced?


Depends on the country you wish to order it from. It's not available in US. Only in Europe and possibly some other European countries. I ordered the windowed panel from the US coolermaster store and will be posting up pics later today of the install but the case itself can't be ordered yet in US.

Hopefully coolermaster will change this in the future.


----------



## MexGT

Finall its here ! My HAF 912-Advanced

Was lucky enough to be able to buy one of this little beasts and bring it down to Mexico lol ... I have to say that the construction exceeded my expectations, the finish of materials are great, no flimsy plastic or metals, the paint is also a big + on the case, its in no way a thin layer that could easily scratch out.

Even before I had the case in my hands, I knew what I was going to do first, a clear side window, IMO looks much more cleaner than the vented window, not a perfect job of myself but its good enough to leave it, planing in installing a pair of white cathodes inside !

The guts of the 912 are somewhere in transit to south TX, had to wait for newegg to restock the 1155 MB's to order all at once.


----------



## aaron158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaron158;12709929*
> thanks for the pic. just one other thing i was wondering if some could tell me the trim on the front of the haf x how is it attached to the case does it snap in or is it screwed in.


anyone know?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaron158;12717835*
> anyone know?


I believe that it's a snap in. But if it doesn't come out with a bit of even pressure stop what you're doing and look for screws. Sorry I couldn't be of more hep.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12717918*
> I believe that it's a snap in. But if it doesn't come out with a bit of even pressure stop what you're doing and look for screws. Sorry I couldn't be of more hep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


If it's the same as the 932, I believe those side pieces on the front are screwed on from the back.


----------



## aaron158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12718069*
> If it's the same as the 932, I believe those side pieces on the front are screwed on from the back.


on 932 there are 2 seperte pecies of trims each witch have 3 screws on either side screwing them on from the front.

the haf x has a trim that is all 1 peice but i couldn't tell really from any of the picutres i saw of the tirms how it attachs to the case.


----------



## aaron158

haf 932

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/popup_image.php?pID=496

haf x trim

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/popup_image.php?pID=737

heres what the 2 trims look like.


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaron158;12717835*
> anyone know?


It's a snap on but you have to also remove the top part which has the front usb and audio connectors. Remove the top part a bit with the connectors and then you can un-snap the front trim.


----------



## aaron158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12718586*
> It's a snap on but you have to also remove the top part which has the front usb and audio connectors. Remove the top part a bit with the connectors and then you can un-snap the front trim.


the holes the trim snaps into do u happen to know what size they are


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;12717002*
> Finall its here ! My HAF 912-Advanced
> 
> Was lucky enough to be able to buy one of this little beasts and bring it down to Mexico lol ... I have to say that the construction exceeded my expectations, the finish of materials are great, no flimsy plastic or metals, the paint is also a big + on the case, its in no way a thin layer that could easily scratch out.
> 
> Even before I had the case in my hands, I knew what I was going to do first, a clear side window, IMO looks much more cleaner than the vented window, not a perfect job of myself but its good enough to leave it, planing in installing a pair of white cathodes inside !
> 
> The guts of the 912 are somewhere in transit to south TX, had to wait for newegg to restock the 1155 MB's to order all at once.


Soooooooooooooooo it's about time!









Looks great!

Now to see a system in it!


----------



## FannBlade

List updated
Welcome new members!
Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;12717002*
> Finall its here ! My HAF 912-Advanced
> 
> Was lucky enough to be able to buy one of this little beasts and bring it down to Mexico lol ... I have to say that the construction exceeded my expectations, the finish of materials are great, no flimsy plastic or metals, the paint is also a big + on the case, its in no way a thin layer that could easily scratch out.
> 
> Even before I had the case in my hands, I knew what I was going to do first, a clear side window, IMO looks much more cleaner than the vented window, not a perfect job of myself but its good enough to leave it, planing in installing a pair of white cathodes inside !


So where did you find an Advanced for sale?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...20Build%20Log/
There's my build pics I got my processor and motherboard back from RMA yesterday FedEx and UPS came at the same time lol.


Anyone see the marks on the case? Any recommendations on a touch up color?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclometric*


Add me

I just got my case last week, ebay, with a damaged window, but $90 incl. ship!

Just finished painting the logo in my accent color, Fluorescent Green, & found primer & green slipped in under the (obviously shoddy) masking. Fiddlesticks! Oh well, I was interested in doing a clear side panel anyway.










I've already taken all the rivets out, and am ready to prime if we get a day that's not windy (California desert). I like this case, so roomy compared to my Antec 900.

thanks,


I like it! Tries to pick out a color for logo and HAF Lettering

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Japs2301*


Hi every one I'm new over here. It's my HAF 922 . Comments, criticism, all is welcome!Attachment 199899

Attachment 199900

Attachment 199901


Looks nice and clean, welcome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


List updated
Welcome new members!
Thanks


Darn beat me to it.

Anyone seen my laptop thread?


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


So where did you find an Advanced for sale?


+1 !! Where?


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


So where did you find an Advanced for sale?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skyboss*


+1 !! Where?


I bought it in the first week of Feb, was one of the last ifnot the last left in http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com , went sold out right after I bought mine


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;12720196*
> I bought it in the first week of Feb, was one of the last ifnot the last left in http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com , went sold out right after I bought mine


So YOU'RE the one.









jk.


----------



## phazer11

Lol


----------



## Ceej

Wanted to put this out here. I have the HAF-X Nvidia and the fan is FREAKING LOUD. I'm not sure if it's borked or just that loud, but it's able to be heard over my SLI GTX 470s at 80%! I can't take it, and with fermi I have a HUGE noise threshold, but this is too much. The fan in question is a 120mm Blade Master. (Specs: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=380)

I'm looking to replace it with one that is a little quieter but around the same CFM. My question is, the BM is pretty thick for a fan, will any regular 120mm work in the HAF-X VGA duct?

On a side note, if I added a blue Megaflow to the top, would this help cooling, or would it reduce the positive pressure (more exhaust) and lead to my case sucking in dust?


----------



## Ceadderman

lol Tryin ta get Mom ta change here crappy Thermaltake cabinet to the grilled door version of the 912. She likes my filters, has Cats, and likes the LED effect. Nevermind that she doesn't even have an LED fan on the plexi-door of her system. Most Cabinets on the market today have top mounted Power/Reset buttons. Hers doesn't cause the Cats jump up there when she's sitting at the Computer and would reset it in the middle of her work. I should give all the 912 owners here her Email addy so they can spam her the way she spams me with all the useless information she digs up.









I won't even give her my main email addy because I know that I would have to dig myself out for days only to be inundated with more of it. Yes, Mum is the crazy Cat lady.









Yes Ceej, any 120 will work in that VGA duct so long as it's 25mm in thickness. I doubt it would work with the larger Deltas though.

~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12720883*
> Wanted to put this out here. I have the HAF-X Nvidia and the fan is FREAKING LOUD. I'm not sure if it's borked or just that loud, but it's able to be heard over my SLI GTX 470s at 80%! I can't take it, and with fermi I have a HUGE noise threshold, but this is too much. The fan in question is a 120mm Blade Master. (Specs: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=380)
> 
> I'm looking to replace it with one that is a little quieter but around the same CFM. My question is, the BM is pretty thick for a fan, will any regular 120mm work in the HAF-X VGA duct?
> 
> On a side note, if I added a blue Megaflow to the top, would this help cooling, or would it reduce the positive pressure (more exhaust) and lead to my case sucking in dust?


Those BladeMasters are normally fairly quiet. If it's that loud it probably has a problem. I have two of them in my backup rig running full speed and I can barely hear them. They are the exact same thickness (25mm) as the standard 60, 80, 92, 120, and 140mm fans. But any 120mm fan should fit in the duct. I would look at something like a medium or low speed Yate Loon. They would be quieter while still moving a decent amount of air and can be picked up fairly inexpensively.

Before I did that though I would take it apart and lube it using some high quality lube from a tube or bottle (not a spray) such as Rem Oil, Fishing Reel Lube, Sewing Machine Lube, or similar. ehume has a guide for doing that here.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


So YOU'RE the one.









jk.


lol you know, if I couldnt get my hands on the 912-A, I'd just convert a normal 912 into the Advanced model, the 200mm fans are $14 each in CMstore, plus some tool less things for the drive bays, the side window is also on the store, you just need to paint it.

a bit of a hassle yes, but its def. VERY worth it, i'm in love with the case!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The fans are no big deal and neither is the window or the tool less clips. It's the gray interior that I don't like. I don't really have a place to be able to paint the interior where I live.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


So YOU'RE the one.









jk.


LOL!
















The only way to get that chassis is to get that Storm Enforcer case once it becomes available, though I know you don't like the front face with that door.

Maybe they'll come back with that availability - I'll let you know if I see it first before some other HAF 912 lover here.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The fans are no big deal and neither is the window or the tool less clips. It's the gray interior that I don't like. I don't really have a place to be able to paint the interior where I live.


Just fill your bathtub with black paint and dip the chassis - don't think the plumbing would like that though.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


LOL!
















The only way to get that chassis is to get that Storm Enforcer case once it becomes available, though I know you don't like the front face with that door.

Maybe they'll come back with that availability - I'll let you know if I see it first before some other HAF 912 lover here.










maybe even the HAFs 912 front pannel is compatible?


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The fans are no big deal and neither is the window or the tool less clips. It's the gray interior that I don't like. I don't really have a place to be able to paint the interior where I live.


yeah the interior is the big negative part.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


maybe even the HAFs 912 front pannel is compatible?


I'm thinking that too as I bet the front top tab slots are the same as well as the front panel ones.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


yeah the interior is the big negative part.


Well being that I don't window that case I don't "miss" it not being black.

Now my newly acquired 690 II Advanced I might get a window side panel for.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Well being that I don't window that case I don't "miss" it not being black.

Now my newly acquired 690 II Advanced I might get a window side panel for.


yeah, if you dont have a sidewindow then the interior color is nothing to worry about.


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


Wanted to put this out here. I have the HAF-X Nvidia and the fan is FREAKING LOUD. I'm not sure if it's borked or just that loud, but it's able to be heard over my SLI GTX 470s at 80%! I can't take it, and with fermi I have a HUGE noise threshold, but this is too much. The fan in question is a 120mm Blade Master. (Specs: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=380)

I'm looking to replace it with one that is a little quieter but around the same CFM. My question is, the BM is pretty thick for a fan, will any regular 120mm work in the HAF-X VGA duct?

On a side note, if I added a blue Megaflow to the top, would this help cooling, or would it reduce the positive pressure (more exhaust) and lead to my case sucking in dust?


I had an AP-15 in the VGA and is very noisy too, i can hear it louder than the 2 AP-15 on my H70..

I suspect there is some kind of design issue with the VGA Duct.. you can try lower the RPM, it most likely will help a lot.

by the way i removed mine as i don't see any difference.


----------



## Ceej

I don't have any oil atm. I might just see if I can get a quieter fan. I hope it's not the duct design. Problem is, I need all the cooling I can get because my SLI 470's are hot, and it's the top card that is really pushing it.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcj66106;12696974*
> Just a little update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before replacing the front panel.


can i buy your hdd cage off you if you no longer need it. (applies to anyone else for that matter).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12724920*


can't help but notice the massive bites in your fan blades. looks like its had a fight with another fan.








probably adds to the noise problem too.


----------



## wetfit9

can't help but notice the massive bites in your fan blades. looks like its had a fight with another fan.








probably adds to the noise problem too.[/QUOTE]

I don't think that fan is the problem. That is one of the quietest fans I have ever own. It design that way so that it quiet if I am not mistaken.

Question: why do you have it set up as an in take, are your temps better that way?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12726021*
> can't help but notice the massive bites in your fan blades. looks like its had a fight with another fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably adds to the noise problem too.


I believe the fans are manufactured that way with the notches in them...







GT's have them also but closer to the base of the blades.


----------



## Ceej

Yeah, it's Noctua's "more-air-less-noise" setup, and it does work really well. I wasn't aware I had it in the wrong direction, but no problems for overall temps. I'm thinking back a little. I had actually taken out the duct and fan before I had SLI as it was unneeded and I wanted to see the fan, and you're right, I don't remember it being noisy at all. But I KNOW it's that fan causing the noise because I unplugged it to test a while back and it was SO much better. I also secured it pretty tight, so I can't imagine that is causing it. I wish I could mount just the fan, not the duct


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you decide to take out the Noutua to turn it around you might want to ty swapping it for the BladeMaster to see if that changes the noise level.


----------



## phazer11

Can someone bump my Laptop thread please?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12728966*
> Can someone bump my Laptop thread please?


You are supposed to wait at least 24 hours before bumping a thread here at OCN. It's only been 3 hours so you have a LONG way to go before anyone would do that.


----------



## mcj66106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12726021*
> can i buy your hdd cage off you if you no longer need it. (applies to anyone else for that matter).
> 
> can't help but notice the massive bites in your fan blades. looks like its had a fight with another fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably adds to the noise problem too.


I will look and see if i still have it around.


----------



## Shawouin

I've finaly upgraded from this:









to this:


















I've put the 140 fan in the middle front, with my nzxt sentry 2 above, giving me just enough room. Above the sentry is my single antec hot-swap and my dvd.

I'm thinking about doing some changes to the side 5,25 panel, take advantage of the many holes and bumps to give it a used look, maybe rusty, maybe moldy, radioactive with glow in the dark paint, but my top black UV won't be enough for it to be visible. A new small UV light might do the trick.

Because I didn't used proper paint for my clearcoat, the paint had a reaction and forms some kinda crinkle, but I can use it to give it a new look. Does anyone have tips about these kinda paint or know where to get some.

I didn't got a long enough 24 pin cable when I got my NH-D14, so I couldn't wait and head straight to overclocking. I'll put a longer one next time I'll take off the NH.
My new hauppauge colossus is also blocking part of my 460, one fan get less air, but I have no problems with temps.


----------



## Shawouin

I overclocked to 4,4G almost 4,5G with my Geil. I couldn't get past 480.

A better ram would have done the trick, but I'm OK with that, for now.


----------



## frankth3frizz

i put my DVD drive on the last 5.25" bay on my haf 912 cuz when u got something plugged in the USB the wires stop my dvd drive from opening, ANNOYING! lol.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawouin;12732498*
> Because I didn't used proper paint for my clearcoat, the paint had a reaction and forms some kinda crinkle, but I can use it to give it a new look. Does anyone have tips about these kinda paint or know where to get some.


I just happened to come across a page that might help you:

http://www.krazerlasers.com/projects/paint/

Some cool patterns / ideas there, I thought.

Found it last night as I was searching for help deciding whether or not to clearcoat over the fluorescent paint to improve wear (finished painting today, yippee!). btw, I called Rustoleum, they said yes, clearcoat over the fluorescent for protection, but noted that it might dull the paint color somewhat... will be testing it first on a scrap piece.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Just a little look at my Haf 932 Black Edition. I just installed a new Enermax Apollish Vegas Red on my Megahalems. I wanted some new bling. Also cut the front grill out as well to improve air flow. Man this Enermax is one nice looking fan. Cools pretty good to! Think I may grab another tomorrow!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXWU9H9ZsG8[/ame]


----------



## Shawouin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12733954*
> I just happened to come across a page that might help you:
> 
> http://www.krazerlasers.com/projects/paint/


Great! Thanks cyclometric, I'll have to do some test, but these are pretty good effects.


----------



## Tom Thumb

On a side note, I do believe the fact that this club has all these different cases in it, makes it very difficult to find post related to others with the same case as yourself. I personally find this to be a very unattractive quality of the whole thread. As well, because of the different cases, the thread has become entirely to long and tiresome to read through! Thanks for allowing me to rant. Peace.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*


On a side note, I do believe the fact that this club has all these different cases in it, makes it very difficult to find post related to others with the same case as yourself. I personally find this to be a very unattractive quality of the whole thread. As well, because of the different cases, the thread has become entirely to long and tiresome to read through! Thanks for allowing me to rant. Peace.


in all fairness I don't think you see antec 300 in the same lot as antec 200 but with the hafs the actual design is so very similar its only the size that is a different issue. I can see how a 922 owner could get annoyed by all the 932/X people showing off their large water-cooling loops but as the x is really a pimped 932 is a large 922 then the deformed little brother 912 sits at the bottom.

oh and mcj - wicked, looking forward.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12743187*
> in all fairness I don't think you see antec 300 in the same lot as antec 200 but with the hafs the actual design is so very similar its only the size that is a different issue. I can see how a 922 owner could get annoyed by all the 932/X people showing off their large water-cooling loops but as the x is really a pimped 932 is a large 922 then the *deformed little brother 912 sits at the bottom.*
> 
> oh and mcj - wicked, looking forward.


Deformed little brother????







I say that the HAF 912 packs a lot of favorable punch for the case it is.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;12740417*
> On a side note, I do believe the fact that this club has all these different cases in it, makes it very difficult to find post related to others with the same case as yourself. I personally find this to be a very unattractive quality of the whole thread. As well, because of the different cases, the thread has become entirely to long and tiresome to read through! Thanks for allowing me to rant. Peace.


the cases represented in this thread are very similar to each other, sharing certain qualities and having features unique to each case. the fact that all these cases are in the same thread is part of the reason this community is flourishing like it is. there are quite a few knowledgeable people that check this thread on a daily basis more than qualified to answer any question you have, if you find the search function too cumbersome. i find looking through a single thread for pics, tips, how-to's and ideas alot less cumbersome than searching through an entire site.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Changed my mind.


----------



## harrison

black out hear the pic's i said id post


----------



## eskamobob1

add me please


----------



## FannBlade

Guys sorry if I've been MIA. I just finished this top secret build.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12749010*
> Guys sorry if I've been MIA. I just finished this top secret build.


Pretty cool you did that. 100 million points? Damn!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12749010*
> Guys sorry if I've been MIA. I just finished this top secret build.


Fantastic work. Do you do work on any kind of pay-per basis? I think for a graduation present I'm asking if I can do a completely custom case.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12749050*
> Pretty cool you did that. 100 million points? Damn!


I painted it, yes. 100 million points, NO!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12749057*
> Fantastic work. Do you do work on any kind of pay-per basis? I think for a graduation present I'm asking if I can do a completely custom case.


Thanks
Yes.....at times I do.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;12734723*
> Just a little look at my Haf 932 Black Edition. I just installed a new Enermax Apollish Vegas Red on my Megahalems. I wanted some new bling. Also cut the front grill out as well to improve air flow. Man this Enermax is one nice looking fan. Cools pretty good to! Think I may grab another tomorrow!


List updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrison;12747916*
> black out hear the pic's i said id post


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;12749001*
> add me please


ditto Welcome abaord


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12749010*
> Guys sorry if I've been MIA. I just finished this top secret build.


Was gonna admonish you for not doing that to a HAF but I just didn't have the heart to.









I need feets like that for my 932 so I can pull the lower filter without having to tip it backward to get access to it.









Great job btw.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ev1l_HAF




----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12749436*
> Was gonna admonish you for not doing that to a HAF but I just didn't have the heart to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need feets like that for my 932 so I can pull the lower filter without having to tip it backward to get access to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You could install the casters to get more height.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12749010*
> Guys sorry if I've been MIA. I just finished this top secret build.


Not bad for an Antec.









Quite an accomplishment for Mark and another phenomenal case from you my friend.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12749436*
> Was gonna admonish you for not doing that to a HAF but I just didn't have the heart to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need feets like that for my 932 so I can pull the lower filter without having to tip it backward to get access to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Don't think I didn't think of it, but need smooth panels for the layout, we also talked about a cosmos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12749553*
> Not bad for an Antec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite an accomplishment for Mark and another phenomenal case from you my friend.


Thanks! Mark is the folding master. That was a great thing OCN making that $1000 donation to Stanford in his name.


----------



## septro

Updating my current build pic. Got rid of the H70 and went full WC loop. Just got the Maximus IV mobo to replace my MSI board in the pic and working on sleeving and cable runs now which should be my final setup.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12749552*
> You could install the casters to get more height.


No I can't.









My system doesn't sit on the floor and I've no intentions on putting wheels on it to help it get there in a heaping pile of sparks by putting wheels on it and forgetting to latch the brakes.









I do have my brothers set of feet so I may double them up. Still would like it to be at least 4 inches off the surface. Only need enough clearance to get the magnetic filter in and out of there.









@Blade... Yeah I think you guys made the right choice but you coulda done a perspex side and painted that ala the AMD/Black Edition window. Still an Epic job for an Epic Folder. So what will ya do for me when I get 1 folding point.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *septro;12749794*
> Updating my current build pic. Got rid of the H70 and went full WC loop. Just got the Maximus IV mobo to replace my MSI board in the pic and working on sleeving and cable runs now which should be my final setup.


H70 to full loop! I'll say dual GPU and all, lookin forward to the final version
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12749866*
> No I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system doesn't sit on the floor and I've no intentions on putting wheels on it to help it get there in a heaping pile of sparks by putting wheels on it and forgetting to latch the brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have my brothers set of feet so I may double them up. Still would like it to be at least 4 inches off the surface. Only need enough clearance to get the magnetic filter in and out of there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blade... Yeah I think you guys made the right choice but you coulda done a perspex side and painted that ala the AMD/Black Edition window. Still an Epic job for an Epic Folder. So what will ya do for me when I get 1 folding point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ohh I'll have something special for you!!!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Guys sorry if I've been MIA. I just finished this top secret build.


very very nice paintjob there fannblade. makes me miss my old shop and shudder at the thought of using spraypaint on my current build


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Tried to search but didn't really get anything - any word on the 932 Advanced?


----------



## Rangerscott

You can add me to the HAF-X club.


----------



## mwadamsrt

I have a 932 HAF and I'm planning on mounting a XSPC 360 Rad to the top. Do I want the fans on top to connect the radiator to the case pulling air (like the MaxPC article says) or do I want to mount the radiator directly to the case with the fans pushing air from beneath it?


----------



## steamboat

you want to buy 3 more and put them in a push/pull config


----------



## ezveedub

I mount the radiator to the case roof with the fans on bottom (push setup). Mounting the fans between the case and radiator would be tricky since you'll have to run the screws from the top, through the case and fans, into the radiator.


----------



## mwadamsrt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


you want to buy 3 more and put them in a push/pull config










Will it fit? That's 50mm + the thickness of the XSPC monster. It looks like I'll hit the mobo.

Just in case, if it doesn't, what would be the optimal 3 fan config?


----------



## mwadamsrt

Thanks, EZVEEDUB. Have you seen the Max PC article I'm referring to? I wonder why they went with fans to chassis to radiator?!


----------



## ezveedub

No, I haven't seen it. I have mine setup up with Koolance 2200 rpm fans on PWM speed control and never seen full speed so far on my RX360 in push configuration.


----------



## mwadamsrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12751008*
> No, I haven't seen it. I have mine setup up with Koolance 2200 rpm fans on PWM speed control and never seen full speed so far on my RC360 in push configuration.


Again, thanks for the advice. I will take it and run with it.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwadamsrt*


Again, thanks for the advice. I will take it and run with it.


Here are some pics of my setup I posted earlier

http://www.overclock.net/12601891-post4753.html

http://www.overclock.net/12602992-post4764.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy*


Tried to search but didn't really get anything - any word on the 932 Advanced?


Oooooh +Rep fer you.









Didn't even know they were coming out with an Advanced for the 932. I just want two pieces from it though. The 2.5 drive adapter which uses 2 3.5 bays(?) and the 3.0 panel. I could give up one of my 3.0 sockets in the back if it meant being able to reroute them to the front.









~Ceadder


----------



## pujo

add me please








http://www.overclock.net/12566967-post4624.html


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

haf 932 advanced doesnt look much differnant then the standard 932


----------



## wetfit9

looking at picking up a H70 by corsair today, wondering if anyone have one mounted in the top of their HAF X case. I would like to keep the one top fan and mount the RES in the front area. Any thought or suggests, as I am not lock in on anything and open for suggestions


----------



## wetfit9

It sucks, when I get ready to buy my H70, my local microcenter is out, So I have to order online. Anyone know of any deals going on now and I am really open for suggest as I have to order and wait on the product to get in anyway. I am really afraid of doing water that is why I wanted to start with a simple solution.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


very very nice paintjob there fannblade. makes me miss my old shop and shudder at the thought of using spraypaint on my current build










I hear you! Spray paint just aren't what they used to be.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*


You can add me to the HAF-X club.


Please post a pic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


It sucks, when I get ready to buy my H70, my local microcenter is out, So I have to order online. Anyone know of any deals going on now and I am really open for suggest as I have to order and wait on the product to get in anyway. I am really afraid of doing water that is why I wanted to start with a simple solution.


Do they have an H50? H70 not that big of an improvement just grab couple good fans and it will perform just as well.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12753111*
> Do they have an H50? H70 not that big of an improvement just grab couple good fans and it will perform just as well.


yea the fans that come with the H70 is really the only major plus I hear. I did add some fan shurds last night that really improved my H50 perfomace and my 2k fans aren't as loud.

Here are some pictures for fun:


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF;12752525*
> haf 932 advanced doesnt look much differnant then the standard 932


Case is the same, they just added USB 3.0 panel with internal connection (5.25" bay) and 2.5" & 1.8" SSD drive adapter.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12751758*
> Oooooh +Rep fer you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even know they were coming out with an Advanced for the 932. I just want two pieces from it though. The 2.5 drive adapter which uses 2 3.5 bays(?) and the 3.0 panel. I could give up one of my 3.0 sockets in the back if it meant being able to reroute them to the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I want the "Bootom mounted power supply" option.....whatever that is!


----------



## Icejon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12754142*
> Case is the same, they just added USB 3.0 panel with internal connection (5.25" bay) and 2.5" & 1.8" SSD drive adapter.


Actually the HAF 932 Advanced has more and I included what you mentioned:
- USB 3.0 adapter with 2 x internal connections for P67 MB
- nvidia Tri SLI GPU duct part from HAF X
- SSD adapter
- All black painted interior

CM said it should be available in middle April.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icejon;12755212*
> Actually the HAF 932 Advanced has more and I included what you mentioned:
> - USB 3.0 adapter with 2 x internal connections for P67 MB
> - nvidia Tri SLI GPU duct part from HAF X
> - SSD adapter
> - All black painted interior
> 
> CM said it should be available in middle April.


Actually, it's a black edition 932 with USB 3.0 adapter, SSD adapter and fan and vents added to the side panel instead of a solid window. Basically trying to move more black edition inventory with some miscellaneous parts I guess.


----------



## wetfit9

Yes they have the h50. So the h50 is just as good


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12754586*
> I want the "Bootom mounted power supply" option.....whatever that is!


I'm surprised I didn't catch that.









@Blade... Time to get a decent Airbrush system bro. Now that I have a cheap source for paracord I'm gonna start putting together some Saturday Market things to sell so I can start picking up these kinds of things too.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12756374*
> I'm surprised I didn't catch that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blade... Time to get a decent Airbrush system bro. Now that I have a cheap source for paracord I'm gonna start putting together some Saturday Market things to sell so I can start picking up these kinds of things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


There was an airbrushing kit in the FS section for a long while. I wonder if anyone picked it up.


----------



## FannBlade

HAF Team I have a hospital visit on Thursday and will be there 2-3 days. I will do updates when I get back home.
Go look at some build logs a get some noms for the March MOTM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12756374*
> I'm surprised I didn't catch that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blade... Time to get a decent Airbrush system bro. Now that I have a cheap source for paracord I'm gonna start putting together some Saturday Market things to sell so I can start picking up these kinds of things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nice. Look @ chicago airbrush supply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12756608*
> There was an airbrushing kit in the FS section for a long while. I wonder if anyone picked it up.


I wanted that setup bad. Couldn't get any reply from him. He had it posted on couple airbrush sites too!


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12744650*
> Deformed little brother????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say that the HAF 912 packs a lot of favorable punch for the case it is.


Nothing against the little guy. Deformed was meant literally ie. de-formed slightly from the main HAF design. and as for sitting at the bottom that was literal too as its the baby of the family. Honestly, the 912 has some fantastic features that I wish the others had (easily removable hdd, pump mount etc). If I ever downsize it'll be my case of choice as it can still pack so much (dual rad, 6+ hdds etc.).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwadamsrt;12750972*
> Will it fit? That's 50mm + the thickness of the XSPC monster. It looks like I'll hit the mobo.
> Just in case, if it doesn't, what would be the optimal 3 fan config?


I could have sworn I've seen some crazy fella do a monster rad with push pull AND A LAYER OF SHROUDS!. It overlapped the motherboard a good way but as long as your careful with the connections its doable.
With regards optimal 3 fan, I'm not sure it makes a significant amount of difference although having them below would mean more direct suction out of the case.

@ezveedub... Geez louise! Your tubing's so long it looks like a red anaconda! Show it whose boss with a quick trim!









@scazz... your white case looks awesome! +1


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12759759*
> Nothing against the little guy. Deformed was meant literally ie. de-formed slightly from the main HAF design. and as for sitting at the bottom that was literal too as its the baby of the family. Honestly, the 912 has some fantastic features that I wish the others had (easily removable hdd, pump mount etc). *If I ever downsize it'll be my case of choice as it can still pack so much (dual rad, 6+ hdds etc.).*


Yeah yeah sure go ahead and try to sugar coat it now. lol! j/k









The word "deformed" points as a negative especially when it comes to HAF 912 cases. Sounding like it's a steaming pile of ("blank").

I didn't take it personally as it was your opinion that you're surely entitled to about an object in this scenario.


----------



## drufause

Would like to move my membership from 690 club to HAF club. Here is the build thread.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/967227-haf932-build-03162011-a.html


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


sugar coat a steaming pile of ("blank").


mmm sugar coating!








...steaming pile of









("blank")


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue-cat*


mmm sugar coating!








...steaming pile of









("blank")


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Please post a pic.



It's sitting in it's box.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*


It's sitting in it's box.


You can take it out of the box take a photo(s) with a piece of paper with "Rangerscott" on it and post it.


----------



## alwang17

Man I can't wait to pick up my HAF-932 this Friday! Finding a good case in China is tough and I was lucky, I'm getting it for exactly the US price


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Man I can't wait to pick up my HAF-932 this Friday! Finding a good case in China is tough and I was lucky, I'm getting it for exactly the US price










Nice!


----------



## FannBlade

*Congrats to Reaper March Hof winner!*


----------



## steamboat

Congrats Reaper! nice job


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


*Congrats to Reaper March Hof winner!*


Cool! Congrats Reaper, love your side bay cover.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


You can take it out of the box take a photo(s) with a piece of paper with "Rangerscott" on it and post it.










Rather wait until the guts are transferred into it. We've all seen an empty one.


----------



## FannBlade

List updated


----------



## sambo73-1

add me please


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sambo73-1*


add me please


















done
Welcome to OCN and the HAF club

remember I will not be around Thursday-Saturday


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


remember I will not be around Thursday-Saturday


best wishes


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12759759*
> Nothing against the little guy. Deformed was meant literally ie. de-formed slightly from the main HAF design. and as for sitting at the bottom that was literal too as its the baby of the family. Honestly, the 912 has some fantastic features that I wish the others had (easily removable hdd, pump mount etc). If I ever downsize it'll be my case of choice as it can still pack so much (dual rad, 6+ hdds etc.).
> 
> I could have sworn I've seen some crazy fella do a monster rad with push pull AND A LAYER OF SHROUDS!. It overlapped the motherboard a good way but as long as your careful with the connections its doable.
> With regards optimal 3 fan, I'm not sure it makes a significant amount of difference although having them below would mean more direct suction out of the case.
> 
> @ezveedub... Geez louise! Your tubing's so long it looks like a red anaconda! Show it whose boss with a quick trim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @scazz... your white case looks awesome! +1


The hoses are going to be trimmed soon. I'm adding 2 EK GPU water blocks by the weekend. Didn't want to cut up all my tubing.


----------



## Vuashke

the coolermaster website states that the haf 922 only has 160mm of clearance for the cpu cooler, is this true? im asking because the 922 is wider than the 932 and 942 which seem to be able to accommodate larger coolers. are the case walls extra thick or something?


----------



## XtachiX

which cooler are you interested in installing anyways?
i have a 922 and an X
the width is almost the same (922 a bit smaller)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;12761483*
> Man I can't wait to pick up my HAF-932 this Friday! Finding a good case in China is tough and I was lucky, I'm getting it for exactly the US price


Gratz. You will like it! Have had mine for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12764188*
> which cooler are you interested in installing anyways?
> i have a 922 and an X
> the width is almost the same (922 a bit smaller)


no cooler in particular, just curious as to how big a cooler can fit in lol

you mean the cpu clearance width is almost the same?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12762274*
> Congrats to Reaper March Hof winner!


Congrats Reaper. Nice job!


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12764326*
> Gratz. You will like it! Have had mine for 2 weeks now.


Yea i'm so stoked! My current mid-tower only has one exhaust, the side intake doesn't get any fresh air to my graphics card, and it generally isn't that great. This was the top of my upgrade list, so glad I can finally get it.


----------



## jntarheels

Congrats REAPER on the March HOF; the case is Killer!!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;12764461*
> no cooler in particular, just curious as to how big a cooler can fit in lol
> 
> you mean the cpu clearance width is almost the same?


its clearance is very big 160mm as compared to haf x which is 190mm
not that much of a difference
you can look at people's builds and see how they fit all the coolers
go to the op and check 922 owner's list with pics


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12766199*
> its clearance is very big 160mm as compared to haf x which is 190mm
> not that much of a difference
> you can look at people's builds and see how they fit all the coolers
> go to the op and check 922 owner's list with pics


160 can't fit Archon!


----------



## XtachiX

yeh true,
big deal -.-"
if you're looking for a case that fits that specific cooler then i'd go with a haf x any day
but then again i'd go with a haf x for anything


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12767791*
> yeh true,
> big deal -.-"
> if you're looking for a case that fits that specific cooler then i'd go with a haf x any day
> but then again i'd go with a haf x for anything


even for a small, compact, lightweight htpc? that'd take some serious modding


----------



## Genjimaru

Edit: Add Me.

I'd like to join. Just Finished my HAF X Rebuild.

http://img27.imageshack.us/i/image0041ia.jpg/

http://img18.imageshack.us/i/image0043vp.jpg/


----------



## Tom Thumb

Well, went out today and picked up another one of those enermax fans. But this one is a 140mm for the rear exhaust of my Black Edition. Moves 90cfm! Here's a look with the new fan and the side panel on this time!








By the way, I'm new to uploading videos on youtube, and I'm digging it. beats the hell out of pictures.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1H0m4Wf_B8[/ame]


----------



## nawon72

I'm tempted to get the HAF X, how much more cooling does it have over the HAF 922? The only things that are holding me back are the price and the size. Besides airflow, what else is important in a case? Also, do i even need the HAF X? Here's my build so far. Ill be making some changes to it when i get the time to update, but it will be pretty much the same.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;12770946*
> I'm tempted to get the HAF X, how much more cooling does it have over the HAF 922? The only things that are holding me back are the price and the size. Besides airflow, what else is important in a case? Also, do i even need the HAF X? Here's my build so far. Ill be making some changes to it when i get the time to update, but it will be pretty much the same.


Size matters.EATX footprint FTW!!!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## cavallino

I wish I'd got a 932 or haf-x. With an h70 and 2 6870's it's pretty tight inside the 922. If you can deal with the size get the bigger one.


----------



## badatgames18

Does anyone know where to get a clear side panel that doesn't have the ugly security theme on it??? please anyone? For the 932 btw


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


Does anyone know where to get a clear side panel that doesn't have the ugly security theme on it??? please anyone? For the 932 btw


CM.com should have it. Not that I'm understanding your "security theme" reference...

Oh wait I get it you're talking about the 932 window.









They should have what you're looking for. Or you could get a clear piece of perspex from an eTailer like performance-pcs.com and make it yourself and get the plastic retaining rivets from CM.









~Ceadder


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


CM.com should have it. Not that I'm understanding your "security theme" reference...

Oh wait I get it you're talking about the 932 window.









They should have what you're looking for. Or you could get a clear piece of perspex from an eTailer like performance-pcs.com and make it yourself and get the plastic retaining rivets from CM.









~Ceadder










what's the website again? i am getting something weird when i go to "cm.com"


----------



## PapaSmurf

http://www.coolermaster.com


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12771495*
> Does anyone know where to get a clear side panel that doesn't have the ugly security theme on it??? please anyone? For the 932 btw


Either get a clear window panel and cut it to fit, or get the Black edition full window panel (has no fan or vents though). The CM store had the doors for sale when I checked last time. It was about $20. The store is down right now though.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;12770946*
> I'm tempted to get the HAF X, how much more cooling does it have over the HAF 922? The only things that are holding me back are the price and the size. Besides airflow, what else is important in a case? Also, do i even need the HAF X? Here's my build so far. Ill be making some changes to it when i get the time to update, but it will be pretty much the same.


The 932 was back on sale again for $119.99, free ship from NewEgg, but it looks like everyone grabbed them up today. CompUsa has them for 139.99 with $20 rebate and free ship. It's about as cheap as you'll get one for new.


----------



## Ceej

Just wanted to let you guys know I found a solution to my duct noise problem. I was getting ready to buy a fan, then I thought, "Wait! My Noctua fans came with some voltage adapters!" So I tested temps the way they were, then with and without the adapters.

Without the duct was way worse, ULNA (Ultra low noise adapter) was the exact same, but with the LNA (low noise adapter) the fan was silent compared to no duct fan and the performance wasn't a whole lot worse! I did lose a couple C's I really couldn't but I just don't know what else I can do to cool my top SLI card and that noise was driving me crazy!
Quote:


> If you decide to take out the Noutua to turn it around you might want to ty swapping it for the BladeMaster to see if that changes the noise level.


Papa Smurf: The Noctua is a 140mm body with 120mm holes, it wouldn't fit in the duct


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12773368*
> Just wanted to let you guys know I found a solution to my duct noise problem. I was getting ready to buy a fan, then I thought, "Wait! My Noctua fans came with some voltage adapters!" So I tested temps the way they were, then with and without the adapters.
> 
> Without the duct was way worse, ULNA (Ultra low noise adapter) was the exact same, but with the LNA (low noise adapter) the fan was silent compared to no duct fan and the performance wasn't a whole lot worse! I did lose a couple C's I really couldn't but I just don't know what else I can do to cool my top SLI card and that noise was driving me crazy!
> 
> Papa Smurf: The Noctua is a 140mm body with 120mm holes, it wouldn't fit in the duct


Seems like someone needs a mental engineering degree to get around.







lulz

See if you can't fin a Dryer duct plate and modify that to adapt to your Noctua. You might have to shorten the collar but it should help match up your ducting to your Noctua.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12771495*
> Does anyone know where to get a clear side panel that doesn't have the ugly security theme on it??? please anyone? For the 932 btw


It just peels off; it's a decal.


----------



## wetfit9

Hi everyone has anyone mounted a H70 in the top of a HAF X case and still keep the 200mm fan uptop


----------



## Philistine

Hi all! I picked up a HAF 922 earlier this month with my new build and thought I'd throw my hat in here. Its a mid range budget build. My focus was more processing power for video encoding. It's not a gaming rig.

Specs:
Cooler Master 922
Microsoft Windows 7
MSI 870A-G54 motherboard
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz
VisionTek Radeon 4350
Reused the 120GB 7200 rpm HD from my previous build (will swap in a SSD boot drive when $ permits)
G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB of RAM
CORSAIR Builder Series CMPSU-600CX

The case:


















So far the only mods I've done is to stealth the DVD burner and added some spacers to the feet to raise the case up a little.

Immediate plans are to add a custom engraved side lit window (quotes on the engraving are currently pending), replace the stock top fan with a 200mm Cooler Master LED fan and change out the red LEDs on the fans.

As money permits I plan on breaking down the case and having it powder coated.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;12774898*


very nice pictures! i love the lighting


----------



## nawon72

In terms of cooling, which is better: HAF 922 or Storm Sniper Black Edition? With and without all fans added. I'm assuming the Storm Sniper is the better Mid tower case for cooling, based on techpowerup's review as well as the fact that the sniper has more 200mm fans stock. And also which is better overall? Do not factor in price in any of the above please, im talking pure performance.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12774864*
> Hi everyone has anyone mounted a H70 in the top of a HAF X case and still keep the 200mm fan uptop


I don't see why you can't. I have a 360 rad top mounted (inside the case) and the stock 200mm fan still in place.


----------



## alwang17

Hell yeah, got my case and moved my build into it. ill put up pics soon


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12775976*
> I don't see why you can't. I have a 360 rad top mounted (inside the case) and the stock 200mm fan still in place.


I was just looking at the top of the case and just didn't see the bracket/fan holes to mount it to. Just wondering if there was mods that needed to be done.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12776602*
> I was just looking at the top of the case and just didn't see the bracket/fan holes to mount it to. Just wondering if there was mods that needed to be done.


I also have a 360mm radiator in the top of the HAF-X. It installs quite easily, however you will lose your top 5.25" drive bay for most practical purposes. A standard 25mm thick or thereabouts radiator fits a lot better than the one I went with (62mm or so).

If you remove the top panel you should be able to see 4 holes surrounding a 240mm opening. 2 are beneath the stock 200mm fan and the other 2 are where the other 200mm fan can be installed. If you use a thin screwdriver you can just move the blades and install whatever it might be by squeezing through the fanblades...or of course you can remove the fan temporarily.

Here, I have a picture:









More pics avail in my build log or upon request, I have others on my pc that I can upload.

EDIT: Just realized one issue... The H70 is only a 120mm radiator correct? The holes are spaced in this designed to work with a 240 or 360mm radiator. You would probably need something to hold the other side of your rad up as the holes are not spaced in 120mm intervals... :/ You would need to do some minor modding.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*


I also have a 360mm radiator in the top of the HAF-X. It installs quite easily, however you will lose your top 5.25" drive bay for most practical purposes. A standard 25mm thick or thereabouts radiator fits a lot better than the one I went with (62mm or so).

More picks avail in my build log or upon request I have others on my pc that I can upload.

EDIT: Just realized one issue... The H70 is only a 120mm radiator correct? The holes are spaced in this designed to work with a 240 or 360mm radiator. You would probably need something to hold the other side of your rad up as the holes are not spaced in 120mm intervals... :/ You would need to do some minor modding.


sexy WC there tamz.


----------



## steamboat

just got my second 6950 today









unfortunately i can't show it to you just yet


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;12779296*
> 
> EDIT: Just realized one issue... The H70 is only a 120mm radiator correct? The holes are spaced in this designed to work with a 240 or 360mm radiator. You would probably need something to hold the other side of your rad up as the holes are not spaced in 120mm intervals... :/ You would need to do some minor modding.


Yeah, you are right. The holes are spaced for a 240 Rad minimum.
Easy mod though, if you have the right tools on hand.


----------



## Skyboss

Here's a bad pic of my wife's 912 rig with the new window panel and stock CM intake fan.

Sorry for the bad pics. And the older AMD system. Ha ha. It's our backup system.

[URL=http://img130.imageshack.us/i/imag0324y.jpg/]



And another slightly worse pic, but it's a slightly better shot of the case as well!









I'm hesitant on taking the plastic liner off the side panel just yet since my wife is a little "messy" shall we say. I'm afraid she will scratch it once I take it off. Yikes!


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12786951*
> 
> I'm hesitant on taking the plastic liner off the side panel just yet since my wife is a little "messy" shall we say. I'm afraid she will scratch it once I take it off. Yikes!


Just get her one of these:
View attachment 200887


----------



## Electric

Add me to the club!









http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/951827-first-build-i7-980x-imac-27-a.html


----------



## huhh

Finally got her up and running. Just wish i could get better pics...those LED's sure mess with the camera. That and my camera is a POS that has absolutely no adjust ability.


----------



## Seban

Add me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice job, but I hafta say I'm not a fan of that Res. I would think that you'd want the splash guard to be more verictical. i.e. like this [/ ] not like this [\ ] There is more than enough liquid in that loop to do it that way. The way it's set up now there is no way to keep enough liquid in the Res. I don't know if this is a manufacturer or operator gaff. I'm sure it will work like it's set up but Having a primary bowl would be much better imho. Especially if you're not running dye in your loop. You'll hear that the water is moving without having to look. Over time you'll get used to the sound and when flow is diminished you'll know that it's time to add to the loop or that there is a problem.

Looks good. That's probably the only thing I would change.









Oh one other thing, did you have your flash on? I think that may have been the bright and shiny that I got off your CPU block.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

@Ceadderman; what you smoking mate? That's one of the best res on the market. Performs better than the EK ones I use at the moment, just that the square shape is not very nice. The "splash guard" is to prevent turbulence from the input tube on the left. It's not continuous and also has a small hole where it's glued onto the side of the res to help bubbles escape upwards.









*Edit*; found an old picture of the original version of this res, you can see better how it works with the coloured fluid.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;12770105*
> Edit: Add Me.
> 
> I'd like to join. Just Finished my HAF X Rebuild.
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/i/image0041ia.jpg/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;12774898*
> Hi all! I picked up a HAF 922 earlier this month with my new build and thought I'd throw my hat in here. Its a mid range budget build. My focus was more processing power for video encoding. It's not a gaming rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electric;12787081*
> Add me to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/951827-first-build-i7-980x-imac-27-a.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;12787609*
> Finally got her up and running. Just wish i could get better pics...those LED's sure mess with the camera. That and my camera is a POS that has absolutely no adjust ability.


Fannblade'll add you guys as soon as he's back, went out for the weekend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban;12787647*
> Add me.


please post a pic of your setup so fannblade can add you


----------



## FannBlade

I'm Back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12763215*
> best wishes


Thanks! Glad to be back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;12770105*
> Edit: Add Me.
> 
> I'd like to join. Just Finished my HAF X Rebuild.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;12774898*
> Hi all! I picked up a HAF 922 earlier this month with my new build and thought I'd throw my hat in here. Its a mid range budget build. My focus was more processing power for video encoding. It's not a gaming rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss;12786951*
> Here's a bad pic of my wife's 912 rig with the new window panel and stock CM intake fan.
> Sorry for the bad pics. And the older AMD system. Ha ha. It's our backup system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electric;12787081*
> Add me to the club!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;12787609*
> Finally got her up and running. Just wish i could get better pics...those LED's sure mess with the camera. That and my camera is a POS that has absolutely no adjust ability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban;12787647*
> Add me.


List updated!








Welcome new members. If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12787750*
> @Ceadderman; what you smoking mate? That's one of the best res on the market. Performs better than the EK ones I use at the moment, just that the square shape is not very nice. The "splash guard" is to prevent turbulence from the input tube on the left. It's not continuous and also has a small hole where it's glued onto the side of the res to help bubbles escape upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*; found an old picture of the original version of this res, you can see better how it works with the coloured fluid.


lol, Ah, I didn't realize that it had a hole in that spot. Still I should think that the box could be inverted the other way and would basically be a minor waterfall feature.So long as any bubbles stay at the surface and the system gravity fed.

Oy. Nvm I was thinkin that the filler came in from the side under the flange and the drain was at the bottom where basically the fluid escapes as quickly as it enters.









I stand corrected. Thanks Tank.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## alwang17

Yay, finally moved everything! add me please
apologies for the horrible picture quality, the ipod's camera is pretty much the only thing i have to take pictures with right now...i should go get a proper camera some day


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;12789257*
> Yay, finally moved everything! add me please
> apologies for the horrible picture quality, the ipod's camera is pretty much the only thing i have to take pictures with right now...i should go get a proper camera some day


Done. Finish filling out your "sig rig" get that case listed....proudly sport that case.


----------



## HootyHoo

However I have to send it back for a replacement. As you can see it had some damage. I noticed the box and hoped it didn't penetrate to the case. You can clearly see that it did. Pretty bummed out.









It just has damage to the top plastic piece that holds the connectors and has the power off and reset button..held on by 3 screws. You think they would just send that piece to replace so it doesn't hold up my build? Bought it from tiger direct. No pattern sheet for board placement either.


----------



## hyujmn

Ouch, sorry to see that, man.

The front IO panel is a cinch to remove, though. Just 3 screws and it comes right off. Hopefully they could just send you a new one instead of having to ship back the case just for that.


----------



## Rakin

Thats gota hurt. I wanna see the box though.


----------



## HootyHoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12790573*
> Ouch, sorry to see that, man.
> 
> The front IO panel is a cinch to remove, though. Just 3 screws and it comes right off. Hopefully they could just send you a new one instead of having to ship back the case just for that.


Thats my thinking too. Wonder if I should email or call Cooler Master rather than tiger direct?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


@Ceadderman; what you smoking mate? That's one of the best res on the market. Performs better than the EK ones I use at the moment, just that the square shape is not very nice. The "splash guard" is to prevent turbulence from the input tube on the left. It's not continuous and also has a small hole where it's glued onto the side of the res to help bubbles escape upwards.









*Edit*; found an old picture of the original version of this res, you can see better how it works with the coloured fluid.










Those Swiftech reservoirs are known to develop cracks.







Not my favorite what so ever.


----------



## hyujmn

I'd go through Tiger Direct before going through CM. If you rage at the TD people, they'll probably give you free shipping both ways on the parts. You probably couldn't get that through CM, since you didn't purchase directly from them.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HootyHoo*


Thats my thinking too. Wonder if I should email or call Cooler Master rather than tiger direct?


Tiger Direct would have to handle it, UNLESS Cooler Master is willing to send you an I/O Panel to support their product. You can try and see.


----------



## HootyHoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakin*


Thats gota hurt. I wanna see the box though.


----------



## hyujmn

Geez, that's some pretty sturdy plastic there, too. Somebody would've had to toss that case and have it land on its head for it to get that kind of a crack.


----------



## FannBlade

That will have to go through the shipper for replacement i.e UPS,Fed X etc.
Call TD and see who will contact them, they should send you a case ASAP and issue a return pickup no charge.


----------



## HootyHoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12790806*
> That will have to go through the shipper for replacement i.e UPS,Fed X etc.
> Call TD and see who will contact them, they should send you a case ASAP and issue a return pickup no charge.


That's what I thought too. However, they will pay for shipping but I have to drop it off and they will not send another case until they receive this one back.


----------



## FannBlade

Not necessarily. Once they get confirmation they should send one out and UPS or whoever will pick it up at the delivery point. (home)


----------



## HootyHoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12790903*
> Not necessarily. Once they get confirmation they should send one out and UPS or whoever will pick it up at the delivery point. (home)


I just talked to someone on the phone at Tiger Direct. They are holding one until they get this one to send out. I had to print a shipping label to put on it and have to take it to ups.


----------



## FannBlade

That sucks, but a least you will get one undamaged, hate to see you wait! That's the hardest part.


----------



## huhh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Those Swiftech reservoirs are known to develop cracks.







Not my favorite what so ever.


Yeah when you use alcohol to clean them. What do you think most reservoirs are made from? Some are made from acetal glass, like the tube...but the majority is acrylic like drive bay reservoirs.

I'm not a fan of drive bay reservoirs...everyone has their own taste. There is nothing wrong with Swiftech MCRES-MICRO REV2, an excellent reservoir.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyujmn*


Geez, that's some pretty sturdy plastic there, too. Somebody would've had to toss that case and have it land on its head for it to get that kind of a crack.


that'd be one strong son of a gun to just toss a 932 like that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HootyHoo*


Thats my thinking too. Wonder if I should email or call Cooler Master rather than tiger direct?


Send it back to Tiger. I'm thinking you got a used one. All new cases come with a MoBo tray liner. If it doesn't have one it's cause someone pulled it out.









Honestly I would check Newegg for their price and if it's better I would tell Tiger to take a stiff walk and gimme my money back including your return shipping fee. But that's just me.









@everyone... You'd be surprised at how much damage can be caused to something after an improperly stacked pallet topples over and lands on anything in it's path. Especially if some fool put heavier items on top. I've pulled the night shift to unpack freight and some of the pallets would break free topple over spilling its contents all over the place and damaging floor product in the process. Ever picked up over a hundred Starters and Alternators? I have. It sucks when you have to handle those things more than 3 times getting them onto the shelf. If you've ever replaced one you know what the weight of that would be. Now quantify that to a 4x5 shipping container that is made of nothing but polyvinyl with four steel rods at the corners for support. That is A LOT of weight.

I don't know what was in the shipment but something probably broke free and K.O.ed that lovely 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## frankth3frizz

i just flipped the top fan into an intake on my 912 and it seems to have lowered my temps







maybe blowing air always beats hot rising air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12794150*
> i just flipped the top fan into an intake on my 912 and it seems to have lowered my temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe blowing air always beats hot rising air.


Definitely. It only takes a few CFM's to counteract the natural hot air rising effect.


----------



## steamboat

Papa Smurf- you seem to be spending a lot of time stalking our lovely HAF thread, when are you going to bite the bullet and buy a sexy new case sir?


----------



## PapaSmurf

When I sell a kidney. I can't afford the one I want and won't waste my time on what I can afford.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12796716*
> When I sell a kidney. I can't afford the one I want and won't waste my time on what I can afford.


Remember you have two kidneys.........


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12797823*
> Remember you have two kidneys.........


I dunno maybe Smurfs don't have two of them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have a question for you all. I recently bought a HAF 932 for a clients build and it had a ton of black overspray on the grey inside paint. Is that normal for the Non black edition HAF 932's? I am contemplating calling either CM or Newer (since it hasn't been a month yet) and asking them to cross ship me a new one but the customer doesn't really care so I might not bother. So is this normal or not for the case in question. I have my HAF X so I wouldn't know lol. Thanks in advance guys.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!


----------



## steamboat

not for mine or the ones i've seen posted. it's usually a clean base grey

gotta pay extra for overspray


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;12798649*
> I have a question for you all. I recently bought a HAF 932 for a clients build and it had a ton of black overspray on the grey inside paint. Is that normal for the Non black edition HAF 932's? I am contemplating calling either CM or Newer (since it hasn't been a month yet) and asking them to cross ship me a new one but the customer doesn't really care so I might not bother. So is this normal or not for the case in question. I have my HAF X so I wouldn't know lol. Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!


Pics or didn't happen.







lol

But if there is overspray inside it it seems to me that's a refurb and I would either check with the customer to see if they want it black inside or get on Newegg and have them ship you a replacement.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TimeToKill

Add me to the Haf 932 section,
Currently in the middle of a rebuild so it looks like hell...
















some stuff going in : Asus Xonar Essence ST, Corsair AX850, MSI 460 1gb HAWK for sli.









Currently doing all the mod's to the case then Im going to paint it because im sick of the red/black

i can put up a log if people are interested i have a couple pics of what I've done so far.


----------



## Ceadderman

Put up a log anyway. Who cares what we think. That will come out in the wash once people start seeing what you're doing.









I'm kinda surprised that someone gets tired of their color scheme so it should be interesting to see what you've come up with so let me state... subb'ed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TimeToKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12799209*
> Put up a log anyway. Who cares what we think. That will come out in the wash once people start seeing what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda surprised that someone gets tired of their color scheme so it should be interesting to see what you've come up with so let me state... subbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


its not so much that im tired of it, i did a decent quick paint job on it one morning with a couple cans of paint and it doesn't look bad but I'm rebuilding my rig so might as well put a new coat on


----------



## kevindd992002

is 912 advanced better than the 922?


----------



## jmcmtank

I was having a look at the CM European store, hoping they might do the USB 3 panel from the 932 advanced; sadly they don't. Some surprising stuff in stock, eg, HAF-X hot swop bay parts and a HAF-X bottom filter! http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/


----------



## kevindd992002

is 912 advanced better than the 922?


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimeToKill;12799164*
> Add me to the Haf 932 section,
> Currently in the middle of a rebuild so it looks like hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently doing all the mod's to the case then Im going to paint it because im sick of the red/black
> 
> i can put up a log if people are interested i have a couple pics of what I've done so far.


i really like what you did with the front i/o plate, that's gonna look pretty snazzy. also, throw up a build log, it's always nice to see what other ppl are doing and fannblade can link it to your name on the OP


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;12801906*
> is 912 advanced better than the 922?


it isn't better, it's just different. if you want front facing 3.0 ports and you don't want to paint the interior black yourself, i'd suggest the 912A for ease of use. if you need extra storage for drive bays and HDD's then i'd go with the 922. and if you want the best of both worlds and want a case you don't have to paint w/ more storage i'd go with this shiny piece of equipment


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12802041*
> it isn't better, it's just different. if you want front facing 3.0 ports and you don't want to paint the interior black yourself, i'd suggest the 912A for ease of use. if you need extra storage for drive bays and HDD's then i'd go with the 922. and if you want the best of both worlds and want a case you don't have to paint w/ more storage i'd go with this shiny piece of equipment


ok.. but in terms of airflow, they are just the same? same size of fans used?


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;12802073*
> ok.. but in terms of airflow, they are just the same? same size of fans used?


the 922 can fit a bigger fan on the door, and has more potential for airflow since it's a larger case, but both have very good airflow. i believe you can fit a 200mm heatsink on the 922, and a 180 (not 100% about that) heatsink on the 912


----------



## cavallino

I have a standard 912 and 922. The 912 has some nice features that the 922 doesn't like better cable routing holes, but the 922 seems like it's made better and the size is better.


----------



## huhh

Hey what are you running your GTX 460 Hawk at? Is it overclocked? I can only get my sli at 900mhz core with +200mv, any higher and it crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimeToKill;12799164*
> Add me to the Haf 932 section,
> Currently in the middle of a rebuild so it looks like hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some stuff going in : Asus Xonar Essence ST, Corsair AX850, MSI 460 1gb HAWK for sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently doing all the mod's to the case then Im going to paint it because im sick of the red/black
> 
> i can put up a log if people are interested i have a couple pics of what I've done so far.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12802233*
> the 922 can fit a bigger fan on the door, and has more potential for airflow since it's a larger case, but both have very good airflow. i believe you can fit a 200mm heatsink on the 922, and a 180 (not 100% about that) heatsink on the 912


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12802490*
> I have a standard 912 and 922. The 912 has some nice features that the 922 doesn't like better cable routing holes, but the 922 seems like it's made better and the size is better.


So at this point in time, it's better for me just to stick with the 922? Though I lose the USB 3.0 ports on the front panel right?


----------



## cavallino

Ok heres my picture for the club

ADD ME!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;12805518*
> So at this point in time, it's better for me just to stick with the 922? Though I lose the USB 3.0 ports on the front panel right?


I honestly don't really like the 912 that much it's cheap which is great but it just feels cheap. I was able to get my 922 for the same price at frys anyway. I'd only get the 912 is affordability is the number one concern and you never plan to upgrade anything.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;12805518*
> So at this point in time, it's better for me just to stick with the 922? Though I lose the USB 3.0 ports on the front panel right?


if you have the 922 already i wouldn't buy the 912. you can always make a front i/o panel too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12805605*
> if you have the 922 already i wouldn't buy the 912. you can always make a front i/o panel too.


Or buy one as they become available from Cooler Master.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

I will do updates in the morning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12805567*
> I honestly don't really like the 912 that much it's cheap which is great but it just feels cheap. I was able to get my 922 for the same price at frys anyway. I'd only get the 912 is affordability is the number one concern and you never plan to upgrade anything.


Stay tuned for super custom 912!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12805605*
> if you have the 922 already i wouldn't buy the 912. you can always make a front i/o panel too.


IO panel mod in first post here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey what's up? What's with all the white ribbon and Livestrong Avvies?

I feel like a Richard Cranium for asking but well I just thought I should.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

look here


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12807948*
> look here


Ahhh okay. Nuff said I think.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## cyclometric

I finished painting a couple days ago and riveted the case back together yesterday. Writing this post I realized I have a bunch of stuff to figure out and do before I can move my system into this case. I am going to start a case mod log for all that, but I have a couple questions in the meantime:

1. Sleeving question: I am pretty bad at pulling ATX pins, and have only used the old fashioned nylon sleeving before. To single wire sleeve PSU & other cables + panel wires I bought 550 paracord a couple weeks ago, before I had heard of Clean Cut. *Should I ditch the paracord and get some Clean Cut for a less frustrating time, and better results?*

2. Top mounting an RX240 with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP14s under, pulling air from outside into case, thru rad. *Should I leave the 230mm fan above the rad for now or not?* Eventually will be either shrouding the GTs and/or adding 2 more GTs on top for push/pull, when obviously I'd remove the 230mm.

Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12809886*
> I finished painting a couple days ago and riveted the case back together yesterday. Writing this post I realized I have a bunch of stuff to figure out and do before I can move my system into this case. I am going to start a case mod log for all that, but I have a couple questions in the meantime:
> 
> 1. Sleeving question: I am pretty bad at pulling ATX pins, and have only used the old fashioned nylon sleeving before. To single wire sleeve PSU & other cables + panel wires I bought 550 paracord a couple weeks ago, before I had heard of Clean Cut. *Should I ditch the paracord and get some Clean Cut for a less frustrating time, and better results?*
> 
> 2. Top mounting an RX240 with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP14s under, pulling air from outside into case, thru rad. *Should I leave the 230mm fan above the rad for now or not?* Eventually will be either shrouding the GTs and/or adding 2 more GTs on top for push/pull, when obviously I'd remove the 230mm.
> 
> Thanks!


I would go with Clean Cut at the very least. I run MDCP but I realize not everyone wishes to spend much on their sleeving.

The 230 or 200 which ever footprint designation you prefer is a really solid fan. But I wouldn't think that you could run that with a Radiator. Nor would I presume you can't. I run the H50(for the time being) and have the 230 up top as well as my Push/Pull setup both in Exhaust. I fount that my system actually got warmer if I went Intake. I'm assuming that your Rad is a 240. Near as I can tell it will be a tight fit but I don't think it would be an issue running that with the stock fan. Well at least not the one in the Circular Frame. The one in the Oval frame may pose some problems though. You won't know til you try it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

Ditch the top fan; it's cfm is so low it will be nothing but a hindrance to the Typhoons.


----------



## Ceadderman

Tank has more knowledge on the 230 than I do when it comes to h2o, so I defer to his better judgment.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

Well you know *Ceadderman* I had to set up a ghetto paint drying rig once, 'cos it was Winter. Basically I used the burners from my gas cooker to blast the case with hot air. At first I used a CM HAF fan but there was little effect; used an Antec "Big Boy" 200mm and it nearly blew the flame out! So I don't have much time for the HAF fans.


----------



## Ceadderman

*You do know that my last post was not a slight. Right?*
















I didn't seem to have any problems with my painting in the Winter.









I even painted it at night. Musta been your paint. I even let mine do most of the drying outside.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

I think we have different weather over here.......must be the dampness.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I would go with Clean Cut at the very least. I run MDCP but I realize not everyone wishes to spend much on their sleeving.


That's all the confirmation I needed.  Will look up FurryLetters (I think that's the guy's name... ) and get it! Thanks,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Ditch the top fan; it's cfm is so low it will be nothing but a hindrance to the Typhoons.


Cool. Thanks, Won't have to paint & LED the third one then, groovy.


----------



## FannBlade

furryletters


----------



## bajer29

Since when has CM-store been a security risk?!


----------



## Genjimaru

Woot thanks for the invite.

Sorry for the late reply.

+Rep


----------



## Seban

add me


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Since when has CM-store been a security risk?!











Since later on March 18, 2011 - I think that URL got attacked.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Since when has CM-store been a security risk?!











Yeah I noticed that yesterday, different look to my warning, but freakin' weird. Said:


> Of the 69 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 9 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent.
> 
> The last time Google visited this site was on 2011-03-20, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2011-03-19.
> 
> Malicious software includes 5 scripting exploit(s), 5 exploit(s), 3 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 2 new process(es) on the target machine.
> 
> Malicious software is hosted on 2 domain(s), including new-solomon.cz.cc/, 85.128.169.0/.
> 
> 2 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including 85.128.169.0/, chadon.nl/.
> 
> This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS20093 (ZEROLAG).


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


furryletters


Thanks much!


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Just get her one of these:
Attachment 200887


OMG!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


OMG!!










I am HOPING that that is a cat scratching post with a toy attachmentt!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Holy hell I was there just yesterday. I think that it's time for me to do some scanning in Safe Mode to make sure I wasn't one of the afflicted.









+Rep for bringing it to our attention bajer. Or at least mine, since I didn't know nothin about it.









~Ceadder


----------



## cavallino

I was looking at the site just yesterday thankfully it was on my linux netbook so I'm probably safe. Hooray Linux!

I'm telling you, can't be safe anywhere anymore.


----------



## jmcmtank

I'm outraged! I was looking for the 932 advanced and couldn't find it; thought I had imagined it.


----------



## N3kko

Add me to the list (922): http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=71978


----------



## FannBlade

List updated.

To get on the list please post a pic or link to build log.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavallino*


Ok heres my picture for the club

ADD ME!










I honestly don't really like the 912 that much it's cheap which is great but it just feels cheap. I was able to get my 922 for the same price at frys anyway. I'd only get the 912 is affordability is the number one concern and you never plan to upgrade anything.


the 912 fits almost everything







regular ATX, 12"+ gpu's


----------



## cavallino

Yeah it technically fits just fine but it's a bit tight to work on if you start getting bug coolers and multiple big gpus. It works fine for my i3 rig but I would have had trouble cramming my sig rig into a 912. The biggest thing was cable routing. The 912 has nice holes for that but a pretty narrow area between the mb tray and side panel. A 922 has the bulged sides so there's plenty of room. It's just little things like that.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12811521*
> Since later on March 18, 2011 - I think that URL got attacked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12811536*
> Yeah I noticed that yesterday, different look to my warning, but freakin' weird. Said:
> Of the 69 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 9 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent.
> 
> The last time Google visited this site was on 2011-03-20, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2011-03-19.
> 
> Malicious software includes 5 scripting exploit(s), 5 exploit(s), 3 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 2 new process(es) on the target machine.
> 
> Malicious software is hosted on 2 domain(s), including new-solomon.cz.cc/, 85.128.169.0/.
> 
> 2 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including 85.128.169.0/, chadon.nl/.
> 
> This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS20093 (ZEROLAG).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12811886*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell I was there just yesterday. I think that it's time for me to do some scanning in Safe Mode to make sure I wasn't one of the afflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for bringing it to our attention bajer. Or at least mine, since I didn't know nothin about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Darn... I hope they get back up soon. I got some shoppin' to do!


----------



## Nhb93

I think furryletters is one of us right? I think he said he would give a slight discount to OCN members if they mention they were from OCN. I'm a little busy to find the thread right now, but feel free to search. Hopefully that can save you a few bucks,


----------



## PapaSmurf

This is the FurryLetter's Thread. You should e-mail him at the address in the first post.


----------



## HenrikMeister

I can haz memberz?


----------



## Philistine

Started my "Serenity" HAF 922 mod: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/970983-serenity-haf-922-w-laser-etched.html

If you could add that to my entry on the member's list I'd appreciate it.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12809886*
> 1. Sleeving question: I am pretty bad at pulling ATX pins, and have only used the old fashioned nylon sleeving before. To single wire sleeve PSU & other cables + panel wires I bought 550 paracord a couple weeks ago, before I had heard of Clean Cut. *Should I ditch the paracord and get some Clean Cut for a less frustrating time, and better results?*


paracord works in basically the same way as any other type of sleeving. i personally prefer the "softer" look you get from paracord, but to each his own. there are 3 links on our links post (the third post in this thread), that have everything you need to know about sleeving a computer. from tips n tricks to material comparisons, everything to ensure you get the desired look.

here's a quick link back to that post.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The two main problems with Paracord is that it doesn't expand like actual sleeve does and it snags worse than regular sleeve making it more difficult to work with. The Paracord FanBoys make claims otherwise, but everyone who knows what they are talking about knows the truth.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12817908*
> The two main problems with Paracord is that it doesn't expand like actual sleeve does and it snags worse than regular sleeve making it more difficult to work with. The Paracord FanBoys make claims otherwise, but everyone who knows what they are talking about knows the truth.


PapaSmurf speaks the truth, however

it doesn't expand *as much*. it is tighter to work with, and you'll have difficulties getting multiple wires through, but it has some give to it.

also, if you're worried about snags you should invest in a file









this is why the links are there in the OPx3, there's way more information there from both sides so you can make your own informed decision.

sidenote: you could prolly afford the case of your dreams if you didn't buy MDPC Papa:tonguesmi


----------



## steamboat

side side side note:

don't forget to check out the links post under the OP, and please let me know if there's a guide i missed or one you'd like to get.


----------



## FannBlade

list updated


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12815889*
> I think furryletters is one of us right? I think he said he would give a slight discount to OCN members if they mention they were from OCN. I'm a little busy to find the thread right now, but feel free to search. Hopefully that can save you a few bucks,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12815928*
> This is the FurryLetter's Thread. You should e-mail him at the address in the first post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12817571*
> paracord works in basically the same way as any other type of sleeving. i personally prefer the "softer" look you get from paracord, but to each his own. there are 3 links on our links post (the third post in this thread), that have everything you need to know about sleeving a computer. from tips n tricks to material comparisons, everything to ensure you get the desired look.
> 
> here's a quick link back to that post.


Thanks guys. Yeah I have FL's info & will contact him after I do some math... probably 100' will be plenty. I think I am going to get the Clean Cut to single sleeve my PSU et al. About 2 years ago I managed to pull the 24 pin cables & swapped in a glowy connector, and only used staples & a broken TV antenna. But yesterday tried for over an hour on a 24pin extension and I couldn't even pull out a single pin, but I did mangle 2 pins, and even pulled out a bare wire!
I'll have to find that tutorial I used the other time, and find another antenna to use.

Maybe I'll be able to sleeve a few of the cables with the paracord for an accent... assuming I can get any of those pesky pins pulled! Otherwise, I'll just make a load of wristbands & tea cozies.

Other than that, I will be adding LEDs to the plain 200mm fan, and want to buy pre-wired LEDs with resistors in place, but am unsure if I could then connect both sets of 4 LEDs to a single molex and a single on/off switch. One of the LED calculators said there'd be too much volt drop, so I stumped (happens easily).


----------



## FannBlade

Better get 200' I was about 20' short when I bought a 100'


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12818993*
> Better get 200' I was about 20' short when I bought a 100'


Wow, that's a lot, but I can see how it adds up with single sleeving.
Thanks,


----------



## FannBlade

That's what thought to! Keep reading others say you would need more than 100' "are they out of their mind?"








*furry send me another 100' please*


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12818969*
> Thanks guys. Yeah I have FL's info & will contact him after I do some math... probably 100' will be plenty. I think I am going to get the Clean Cut to single sleeve my PSU et al. About 2 years ago I managed to pull the 24 pin cables & swapped in a glowy connector, and only used staples & a broken TV antenna. But yesterday tried for over an hour on a 24pin extension and I couldn't even pull out a single pin, but I did mangle 2 pins, and even pulled out a bare wire!
> I'll have to find that tutorial I used the other time, and find another antenna to use.


there are tutorials on the first page


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12818088*
> PapaSmurf speaks the truth, however
> 
> it doesn't expand *as much*. it is tighter to work with, and you'll have difficulties getting multiple wires through, but it has some give to it.
> 
> also, if you're worried about snags you should invest in a file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why the links are there in the OPx3, there's way more information there from both sides so you can make your own informed decision.
> 
> sidenote: you could prolly afford the case of your dreams if you didn't buy MDPC Papa:tonguesmi


Okay now don't go cheezin off the MDPC crowd. We have the best sleeving. We know it and you know it. Cheap is not always better. I like paracord(but...) and why invest in a file when a piece of scotch tape around the pin will protect the sleeve no matter what kind it is?









To be completely honest, MDPC if it were readily available in the States would not be much more pricey than Paracord. Do the math. You would be surprised how cheap MDPC really is.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12818088*
> PapaSmurf speaks the truth, however
> 
> it doesn't expand *as much*. it is tighter to work with, and you'll have difficulties getting multiple wires through, but it has some give to it.
> 
> also, if you're worried about snags you should invest in a file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why the links are there in the OPx3, there's way more information there from both sides so you can make your own informed decision.
> 
> sidenote: you could prolly afford the case of your dreams if you didn't buy MDPC Papa:tonguesmi


It barely expands at all. As for snagging, there are way too many items in a system that you shouldn't even think of using a file on that will snag it. After a couple of weeks it starts looking like a chia pet.

And I only have a few feet of MDPC-X sleeve that I picked up as left-overs from others builds. I normally only sleeve case fans, I/O panel wires, and front panel switches and lights. Paracord simply does not expand enough to make that work out very well. Because I use so little sleeve it doesn't affect my buying a case, but even if it did I would still spend the money to get GOOD sleeve instead of paracord. As far as I'm concerned if you aren't willing to do it right why do it at all so I stopped using paracord and PET very quickly. But if the truth be known, I actually prefer the Kobra sleeve to MDPC-X for what I do. It's a bit smaller and less bulky while still being easy to work with and has good coverage. I bought quite a bit of it before they raised the price when it was considerably cheaper than MDPC-X and about the same as Paracord.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay now don't go cheezin off the MDPC crowd. We have the best sleeving. We know it and you know it. Cheap is not always better. I like paracord(but...) and why invest in a file when a piece of scotch tape around the pin will protect the sleeve no matter what kind it is?









To be completely honest, MDPC if it were readily available in the States would not be much more pricey than Paracord. Do the math. You would be surprised how cheap MDPC really is.









~Ceadder










you assume too much.

i was referring to the snags found on the case, not the connector. a piece of tape does indeed work well with that.

i would use paracord for this build even if it was more expensive because its silky-soft appearance gives a textural contrast to the slick, sharp, shine of metal and plastic; in much the same way automotive manufacturers use burled wood or leather as accents to the sharp sterile look of plastic.

i do appreciate the wet look of MDPC, and i do plan on using it for other builds. it just doesn't fit this design.

more expensive doesn't always mean better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It barely expands at all. As for snagging, there are way too many items in a system that you shouldn't even think of using a file on that will snag it. After a couple of weeks it starts looking like a chia pet.

And I only have a few feet of MDPC-X sleeve that I picked up as left-overs from others builds. I normally only sleeve case fans, I/O panel wires, and front panel switches and lights. Paracord simply does not expand enough to make that work out very well. Because I use so little sleeve it doesn't affect my buying a case, but even if it did I would still spend the money to get GOOD sleeve instead of paracord. As far as I'm concerned if you aren't willing to do it right why do it at all so I stopped using paracord and PET very quickly. But if the truth be known, I actually prefer the Kobra sleeve to MDPC-X for what I do. It's a bit smaller and less bulky while still being easy to work with and has good coverage. I bought quite a bit of it before they raised the price when it was considerably cheaper than MDPC-X and about the same as Paracord.


yeah i guess there are a bunch of components that you wouldn't want to file. i'm not replacing components alot so i don't really have to worry about the wires getting snagged over time, but i see your point.

i agree, sleeving multiple wires isn't easy w/ paracord.

i was jokingly referring to you not having the funds to buy the case you want, but i disagree that paracord is not good sleeving.

whether you choose paracord or MDPC, you can still do it "right".

kobra sleeving is great stuff too.

don't get me wrong, i do appreciate the other types of sleeving. one of my favorite builds used MDPC. i weighed my options with the materials availabe, the look i was after, the pro's n cons of each and went w/ paracord because it fits my design. i'm not saying it's the best, or that everyone should use it. but to say paracord is garbage is simply incorrect. this is why i pointed him to the multiple threads about this very subject, so he could see both sides of the story and give him a chance to make his own choice instead of "paracord is crap, MDPC is the only thing you should use." or vice versa


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you and paracord need a few minutes alone? Any longer an I'd tell you two to get a room. I like touchin my MDPC too, but I know enough to do it in the privacy of my own home.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

:d


----------



## Konstantinov

Hey all, I own a HAF 922, would like to join the owner's club.










Here's a picture of it, however, in the next week or less, I plan to update that picture and maybe even add more since 1) I have updated the cable management, it now looks a million x better than in this picture 2) the CPU cooler is NOT going to be the same (i7 stock) as in the picture soon... (delivery pending tomorrow) Thanks in advance!


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I am HOPING that that is a cat scratching post with a toy attachmentt!!!


Designed for purrrrrleasure


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantinov;12822835*
> Hey all, I own a HAF 922, would like to join the owner's club.


Why people continue to place their GPUs in the last slot is beyond me. Place that sucker in the primary slot!


----------



## selfdz87

Hi guys...
can i join....


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12814244*
> Darn... I hope they get back up soon. I got some shoppin' to do!


CM- store is back up!!!!!!!!!!

https://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/index.php?cPath=18

*EDIT*

Reports from other users are saying not safe yet... I will be checking back on this daily


----------



## Ceadderman

Think I'ma hold off for a bit and give em time to shake it down a bit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

HAF 932


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I got it too. I knew I shouldn't go there.









Maybe next time someone can just give us the Hits and not the full catalog?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

I got the standard 932... oh well. Still happy though.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12826976*
> I got the standard 932... oh well. Still happy though.


I put 4 v10 replacement fans that i got from CM store on the side door with a y cord. it looks sick on the side. I have to use my motherboard to quite them down or else it's sickly loud.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12826976*
> I got the standard 932... oh well. Still happy though.


Oh you mean your page was normal? Then guys I'm letting everyone know CM is still under attack. Cause when I clicked that link I got a malicious file warning. If you get that page I suggest you don't click anything on that page not even the x in the tab. Go right to your taskbar and shut it down that way. I don't know if it's a Malicious ad that popped up but that's _no gut_ as my Granma used to say.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;12827042*
> I put 4 v10 replacement fans that i got from CM store on the side door with a y cord. it looks sick on the side. I have to use my motherboard to quite them down or else it's sickly loud.


Thinking about it to help cool down the NB/SB a bit... Also helps push more cooler air into the GPU as well. The 230mm (?) is nice and quiet though...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12827084*
> Oh you mean your page was normal? Then guys I'm letting everyone know CM is still under attack. Cause when I clicked that link I got a malicious file warning. If you get that page I suggest you don't click anything on that page not even the x in the tab. Go right to your taskbar and shut it down that way. I don't know if it's a Malicious ad that popped up but that's _no gut_ as my Granma used to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Really? Accessed from the office here and the AV/Spyware/Malware protection we have is pretty good about stuff like that. Running a scan just in case though...

Maybe your AV registered the site address and thats the message it's giving now? I remember Bitdefender doing something like that when I used to own it. I use ZoneAlarm now. In the office I have no clue what it is since it's handled by the server directly. I do believe it's Webroot though.


----------



## FannBlade

list updated


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12827172*
> Really? Accessed from the office here and the AV/Spyware/Malware protection we have is pretty good about stuff like that. Running a scan just in case though...
> 
> Maybe your AV registered the site address and thats the message it's giving now? I remember Bitdefender doing something like that when I used to own it. I use ZoneAlarm now. In the office I have no clue what it is since it's handled by the server directly. I do believe it's Webroot though.


Nope. The site worked fine the other time I accessed it I never got that. And it didn't look ANYTHING like my AV alerts which will hover over the page but isn't embedded in it. This one was embedded and soon as I closed the page went along with it. My AV alerts won't disappear until I physically close them out. I'm using AVG Internet Securities 2011/Spybot Search & Destroy and Malware Bytes on my system. I know what their alerts look like. That wasn't it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12827420*
> Nope. The site worked fine the other time I accessed it I never got that. And it didn't look ANYTHING like my AV alerts which will hover over the page but isn't embedded in it. This one was embedded and soon as I closed the page went along with it. My AV alerts won't disappear until I physically close them out. I'm using AVG Internet Securities 2011/Spybot Search & Destroy and Malware Bytes on my system. I know what their alerts look like. That wasn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Oh wait... maybe I have been mis-understanding. The "alerts" themselves are actually part of the malicious attacks or whatever???


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12826873*
> Think I'ma hold off for a bit and give em time to shake it down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I agree... I just want to buy a darn side panel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12827446*
> Oh wait... maybe I have been mis-understanding. The "alerts" themselves are actually part of the malicious attacks or whatever???


Yup that's what it's looking like. I've seen something like this before and it's generally passed on by sites that buy from bulk ad providers who either don't realize they're passing on Malware or don't care. There are other ways of transmitting these things too so it very well could be an all out attack on CM. Though I can't see why someone would attack Coolermaster, except to be a doosh to their customer base.









I'd love to be in the same room as one of these fools so I can dispense some frontier justice.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12827655*
> Yup that's what it's looking like. I've seen something like this before and it's generally passed on by sites that buy from bulk ad providers who either don't realize they're passing on Malware or don't care. There are other ways of transmitting these things too so it very well could be an all out attack on CM. Though I can't see why someone would attack Coolermaster, except to be a doosh to their customer base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be in the same room as one of these fools so I can dispense some frontier justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thermaltake attacking CM to slow down their HAF case sales!!! Muahahahahahahaha!!!!

That does kinda sux tho... Is it CM's US site or their international sites as well?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12827708*
> Thermaltake attacking CM to slow down their HAF case sales!!! Muahahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> That does kinda sux tho... Is it CM's US site or their international sites as well?


I'm not sure there is much of a difference at this point because I'm not into playing russian roulette with malware.









thermaltake would be stupid to attack CM. They should aim their attacks at Newegg.com since that's where most of the HAFs are bought anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fewsion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;11114575*
> The HAF X has 2 X 200mm slots up top to put fans but the fans are actually outside of the main compartment of the case and then covered with a plastic shroud. This allows for a 360 Rad (3 X 120mm) to be put up top but inside the case.


Would this allow me to have the H50 fan mounted up the top set as an intake, and set two other 120mm fans up the top as exhausts?

Am really struggling with how to best set up the fans in a HAF X case haha.

Was thinking something like this?
Front - 1x 230mm fan (intake)
Side - 1x 200mm fan (intake)
Top - 3x 120mm fans (1x intake for H50 / 2x exhaust)
Rear - 1x 140mm (120mm) fan (exhaust)

Alternatively i could mount the H50 fan to the rear, and have 2x 200mm fans up top as exhaust, and forget about having a rear fan for exhaust?

I could also add a 140mm fan in one of the 5.25" drive bays above the front fan right? Would this be the best way to go?

Am also struggling to find fans which would provide the best cooling.
Should i just throw in something like a Silverstone AP181's and not worry about the LED's?
Which fans would you recommend using for exhausts? The Megaflows?

GAHH its all so confusing!! haha :S


----------



## wetfit9

I just mounted my h70 on the rear blowing air out the case. The top two fans I have as intake. I saw a 5cel drop at idle and 9 at load compared to my megellan with push and pull using the same fans. Positive pressure like no other. Took off all the factory filters and waiting on my after market filters that are due in on Thursday.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12834254*
> I just mounted my h70 on the rear blowing air out the case. The top two fans I have as intake. I saw a 5cel drop at idle and 9 at load compared to my *megellan* with push and pull using the same fans. Positive pressure like no other. Took off all the factory filters and waiting on my after market filters that are due in on Thursday.


At stock speed or overclocked? Also, what the heck is a megellen?


----------



## cavallino

I have my h70 on the rear exhaust as well. It's the only location that fits and putting it on intake made no difference for CPU temps but mad everything hotter. I use 2 scythe laze ultra 3000s which take up more room.

Played crisis 2 for an hour today and Aida64 said it averaged 34 and maxed at 41. That's at 1.3v and 4ghz.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that if you set the rear 140 to Intake that it upsets the balance of airflow which you should account for somewhere along the line.

I have my H50 in the top of my 932 and it's set to Exhaust. So if I wanted too(I don't want







) I could set the rear to Intake and wouldn't throw off flow and affect my temps negatively. If you have a GPU that exhausts out the back of your cabinet, that exhaust could be pulled right back into the system by the rear Intake if that's how it's set up.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## cavallino

Yeah I didn't expect a rear intake to work but it was fun to experiment with. I tried everything including an odd back to front airflow.

Another observation, the scythe fans way over power the nearby top 200mm to the point where hardly any air seems to be blowing our. Yet when I remove the 200mm everything but the CPU gets warmer and replacing it with two better 120mm makes the CPU temps warmer. The weak 200mm seems to be the right balance. Putting the top on intake again makes everything but the CPU warmer.

Does anyone else enjoy moving fans around to try to get the lowest temps? Lol!


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12834350*
> At stock speed or overclocked? Also, what the heck is a megellen?


Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler

My spelling sucks, anyway, this one here.








Also, that is sitting at 4ghz.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;12835217*
> Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler
> 
> My spelling sucks, anyway, this one here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that is sitting at 4ghz.


Your spelling looks accurate ta me Mate. I've heard nothing but good things about that as an Air Cooler, but at the end of the day I chose to save my MoBo the hernia that comes with it and went with the H50 instead.

It was between:

Megahelms
Cooler Master V10(My RAM is too tall for it) The $110 price tag was a bit of a deal breaker too.
H50

But being that the CPU coolers are held onto the board by 4 points with no other support and that PCB isn't the most inflexible of material I chose my H50. I can also see all the lovely lovely Caps on my MoBo which I think looks really schmexxxy. I don't care what Air cooler one has they will NEVER see anything this gorgeous looking under it. The view not the board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

My HAF 932 arrives on friday i hope!!!! Cant wait. just got my little CM scout mod finished and cant wait to get my hands on this one!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Congrats BD. Can't wait to see it either.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12835474*
> Congrats BD. Can't wait to see it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


nice last 2 weeks for pc parts...i5 750 with gigabyte h55n(last week), i5 2500k(last week), haf 932(arrives friday), xspc rasa rs750 240mm kit(last weekish), UV red tubing(tomorow) to replace the stock crud, and a MSI gd65(thursday)...

only thing left to order is some new fans for the rad...my green led yate loons wont look so good with red tunes and red leds....


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12834680*
> Yeah I didn't expect a rear intake to work but it was fun to experiment with. I tried everything including an odd back to front airflow.
> 
> Another observation, the scythe fans way over power the nearby top 200mm to the point where hardly any air seems to be blowing our. Yet when I remove the 200mm everything but the CPU gets warmer and replacing it with two better 120mm makes the CPU temps warmer. The weak 200mm seems to be the right balance. Putting the top on intake again makes everything but the CPU warmer.
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy moving fans around to try to get the lowest temps? Lol!


Ok... now but 10 fans of each brand and specification you can think of and do it all over again! J/K

I have done something similar in the past but maybe not so extensive. Now that I have a HAF 932, someone made the comment the other day that 4 x 120mm on the side panel is (or would be) better than the side mounted 230mm. That got my mind running... it physically makes sense...


----------



## Fewsion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12834530*
> I have my h70 on the rear exhaust as well. It's the only location that fits and putting it on intake made no difference for CPU temps but mad everything hotter. I use 2 scythe laze ultra 3000s which take up more room.
> 
> Played crisis 2 for an hour today and Aida64 said it averaged 34 and maxed at 41. That's at 1.3v and 4ghz.


Sorry for the insanely nooby question. Having it set up as a push/pull exhaust system, the fan on the inside of the radiator pulls air into the radiator, then the fan at the back connected in between the case and radiator pushes it out the back correct?

Sorry again hehe :/


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fewsion;12836202*
> Sorry for the insanely nooby question. Having it set up as a push/pull exhaust system, the fan on the inside of the radiator pulls air into the radiator, then the fan at the back connected in between the case and radiator pushes it out the back correct?
> 
> Sorry again hehe :/


You got it...


----------



## silt96

guys i want to ask a question,i found many answers but i'm really confused,on my other pc i have the H50 with 1 Fan,i want to make it pull-push 2 fans,for better temperatures the best is to have a 2.500rpm on intake and a 1.200 on exhaust or the 1.200 on intake and 2.500 exhaust?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12836127*
> _someone made the comment the other day that 4 x 120mm on the side panel is (or would be) better than the side mounted 230mm. That got my mind running... it physically makes sense..._


Mmmm I don't believe this to be the case however. Because instead of 1 fan using energy(heat source) you now have 4. If you have multiple GPU that you need to cool at that point that would be a great way to do it because the footprint there is bigger than the 230. More coverage. But as I'm pointing out I don't think that it would make a positive impact in any other instance because those fans are going to generate enough kinetic energy and use enough power that any gains your likely to see shouldn't be worth the extra dough spent on them.

I was considering mounting a 480 Rad on the door, but I'm pretty sure even that wouldn't be a good option because accessing the interior would be a royal pain unless using quick disconnects which choke off the water when the door is pulled. Can't think of whom makes them but I'm pretty sure the cost would be considerable.

Well anyway this started out about the multiple fan setup. About halfway back through this thread I believe, someone mentioned the negative aspect of mounting 4 fans on the door. I'm not 100% of the validity I just know a bit about power and the kind of heat that it can generate. I would recommend a power junction for them however. I mounts in the middle of the setup and is powered by a Molex power lead. This would at least give the entire set clean power which should lessen the heat output since not all four fans would be starving.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

Some daft guy did the 4 fan thing before; didn't last long as I recall......


----------



## Kahbrohn

@Ceaderman -

Yep. I agree. More fans would equal more power which in turn translates to a bit more heat (ex-Navy electricians mate here). That's why I am thinking about using slow speed, as high CFM as I can get along with the lowest possible Db's possible for a setup like that. I will be comparing the wattage difference between the single 230 versus the quad 120's since this is where the heat will be coming from mainly.

I didn't take into consideration the the "clean power" aspect you mentioned and for that I do thank you (+rep coming your way for that!).

I am banking on the case size helping in dissipating any "added or extra" heat that may be generated by the 4 x 120MM fans in comparison to the heat generated by the 230mm fan presently mounted. Maybe it's time to get my son (last year electrical engineering student) to look into this for me as "extra credit" since he wont mow the lawn for me...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12836595*
> Some daft guy did the 4 fan thing before; didn't last long as I recall......


Recall what fans were used?

From the picture you can clearly see that there is a "coverage" advantage to using 4 fans versus the single 230. The 230 holes are all contained within the quad fan setup. I would tend to think that if it didn't work, maybe the fan selection was the issue?

I know that on my old 922 having dual fans on the side was better than the 200mm that was originally there BUT I will admit, the 922 is smaller and may have benefited more of the setup. The 932 in being more spacious may "negate" any real effect at the end of it all... who knows.

Will probably use slow speed YL's for this test so it shouldn't cost much anyways. Trick is to get the properly powered, controlled (noise factor) and then have some XSPC temp sensors installed to record before and after. Main reason I am concerned is that with summer around the corner, my ambients will shoot up making cooling an overall issue for me. Has in the past with air cooled setups... not sure if with a WC setup it will be different. I am not really worried for the CPU. I am more concerned for case, NB, SB and GPU temps than anything.

GPU has been behaving perfectly fine. In the 922 when I had the bottom fan installed as intake it rarely went over 58*C. In the 932 my water pump occupy's that fan space and my GPU has reached 66*C. Not much of a concern but if I can lower that temp a bit, I would like to without watercooling it... yet.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12836595*
> Some daft guy did the 4 fan thing before; didn't last long as I recall......


I did Pics here:http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-1179.html#post12754084

My R4 look cool and push a ton of air through my PC. While I could pull them all off and re-try with my 230mm fan I really am lazy and my motherboard is dead right now.

Someone did a dual 230mm mod here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-1114.html#post12382850

Wonder if you some how get four of them on the side of an HAF 932


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12836614*
> @Ceaderman -
> 
> Yep. I agree. More fans would equal more power which in turn translates to a bit more heat (ex-Navy electricians mate here). That's why I am thinking about using slow speed, as high CFM as I can get along with the lowest possible Db's possible for a setup like that. I will be comparing the wattage difference between the single 230 versus the quad 120's since this is where the heat will be coming from mainly.
> 
> I didn't take into consideration the the "clean power" aspect you mentioned and for that I do thank you (+rep coming your way for that!).
> 
> I am banking on the case size helping in dissipating any "added or extra" heat that may be generated by the 4 x 120MM fans in comparison to the heat generated by the 230mm fan presently mounted. Maybe it's time to get my son (last year electrical engineering student) to look into this for me as "extra credit" since he wont mow the lawn for me...


Former Navy Deck Ape whose Gramps was a Master Electrician by Trade.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fewsion

One more quick question sorry,
In the front of the HAF X, would there be enough room for all of the following?

The included 230mm fan
A 140mm fan place above the 230mm fan
A fan controller
Anddd a DVD drive?

I know there are 6 5.25 drive bays, im just unsure about how much space the 140mm fan above the 230mm fan would leave.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FixedgearIain

Just upgraded from the HAF932 to the HAF-X the other day so chalk me down for owning both (Coolermaster for life!)
Updating stuff here.
Still using the 932, and going to be modding in Vandal switch light controls into the front of my cases.

I <3 my rigs.



Currently waiting on a new camera+funding for the vandal switch mod.
Also currently waiting on new 12 inch bars as the bottom one is slowly dying from left to right.

(either side panel/bezel dremeling and adding the red LED buttons to controll my vga bracket 4inch bars and my 12 inch bars.)


----------



## p3gaz_001

connected


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12835449*
> Your spelling looks accurate ta me Mate. I've heard nothing but good things about that as an Air Cooler, but at the end of the day I chose to save my MoBo the hernia that comes with it and went with the H50 instead.
> 
> It was between:
> 
> Megahelms
> Cooler Master V10(My RAM is too tall for it) The $110 price tag was a bit of a deal breaker too.
> H50
> 
> But being that the CPU coolers are held onto the board by 4 points with no other support and that PCB isn't the most inflexible of material I chose my H50. I can also see all the lovely lovely Caps on my MoBo which I think looks really schmexxxy. I don't care what Air cooler one has they will NEVER see anything this gorgeous looking under it. The view not the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That was one of the main reason I switched. I just picked up this G1 Assassin board and didn't had been wanting to move over to a cooler like this for a while. I thought about doing the whole water cooling thing, but still cannot get pass having that much water by my expensive parts. One leak and you are done. With the H70, no weight on the board, able to see what you paid for and it cools better. win win win:gunner2:


----------



## BradleyW

Add me








HAF X Latest rev.


----------



## ahhell

The HAF X is so much nicer than the 932 that I have (the grey inside version).


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12836665*
> Recall what fans were used?
> 
> .....












Not sure of the exact designation but they were plain fans without LEDs. Should mention that they worked fine; just got sick of the look.


----------



## Nerd0Bot

Hello, i have a CM Haf922


----------



## BradleyW

I went from an Antec 900 lol. I love my new HAF-X! I say to those who don't have one, get one and don't look back, they are brilliant! So many features for a mid range price.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silt96;12836519*
> guys i want to ask a question,i found many answers but i'm really confused,on my other pc i have the H50 with 1 Fan,i want to make it pull-push 2 fans,for better temperatures the best is to have a 2.500rpm on intake and a 1.200 on exhaust or the 1.200 on intake and 2.500 exhaust?


Neither will work right, or well. You need a pair of fans with matching specs, preferably the exact same fan. Using fans that are that mismatched will more than likely cause temps to go up slightly or at least stay the same. The chances of getting lower temps with this is somewhere between slim and none. A pair of High Speed Yate Loons (if you want to spend less money) or CoolerMaster BladeMasters (if you want to be able to use PWM to control fan speed) would work quite well as they both have a fairly high static pressure which is required to force the air through the fins.


----------



## Ceadderman

The Yate Loons are controllable by PWM I believe.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12845468*
> The Yate Loons are controllable by PWM I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nope. They only have 3 wires. I haven't seen any PWM Yate's yet. If you have a mobo that supports it you can manually control the fan speed though.


----------



## FannBlade

See all the info you could ever need here> Yate Loon Club


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12845893*
> See all the info you could ever need here> Yate Loon Club


You stalkin me Mate?







lulz

Thanks for the info guys. I thought they were PWM controllable. Still I love me Yates. They'll have to pry them outta my cold dead hands if anyone wanted me to give them up.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

who me.....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12846072*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who me.....


Jes playin.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12838998*
> I went from an Antec 900 lol. I love my new HAF-X! I say to those who don't have one, get one and don't look back, they are brilliant! So many features for a mid range price.


ditto. Loving my HAF X compared to my 900. To think i was going to mount my rad outside my PC and fit all the water cooling inside it. Pffft yeah right.


----------



## Forsaken_id

I have loved my 932 so much, but it is time for a change.

My 932 may turn into my HTPC case if I don't end up getting a 912. My current build will go back into it, minus the WC, when I get SB (or IB if available) this summer for HTPC use. I have a Caselabs M8 being delivered tomorrow for my new main.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12848674*
> I have loved my 932 so much, but it is time for a change.
> 
> My 932 may turn into my HTPC case if I don't end up getting a 912. My current build will go back into it, minus the WC, when I get SB (or IB if available) this summer for HTPC use. I have a Caselabs M8 being delivered tomorrow for my new main.


Same here. M8 coming soon. I think I'll through my old E6600 in the 932.


----------



## Forsaken_id

This is the greatest club so far though!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12836943*
> Former Navy Deck Ape whose Gramps was a Master Electrician by Trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Bosuns????


----------



## FannBlade

List Updated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


I have loved my 932 so much, but it is time for a change.

My 932 may turn into my HTPC case if I don't end up getting a 912. My current build will go back into it, minus the WC, when I get SB (or IB if available) this summer for HTPC use. I have a Caselabs M8 being delivered tomorrow for my new main.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Same here. M8 coming soon. I think I'll through my old E6600 in the 932.


Sorry guys once you signup for the HAF Club you are not allowed to switch cases EVER!







But since it's an OCN Vendor we will allow an exception.









That is one Good looking case, be sure to link us to a build log!


----------



## BradleyW

I have the HAF X. I removed the 140mm fan from the back to fit my 120mm fan with H50 heatsink. Where can i put the 140mm? Thank you.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well, it is a sad day for fans of HAF's everwhere...my haf showed up at my door and i was so excited, brought it in and opened it up and.....damaged by usps. bottom back corner was droppd and pushed up and in, door cant even line up right...sad sad day...i was so excited too..i hate usps so bad right now..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12853632*
> I have the HAF X. I removed the 140mm fan from the back to fit my 120mm fan with H50 heatsink. Where can i put the 140mm? Thank you.


I believe on the bottom as an intake. It should point air towards the GPU in fact.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12854227*
> well, it is a sad day for fans of HAF's everwhere...my haf showed up at my door and i was so excited, brought it in and opened it up and.....damaged by usps. bottom back corner was droppd and pushed up and in, door cant even line up right...sad sad day...i was so excited too..i hate usps so bad right now..


You don't seem to have much luck with cases lately do you. At least this one wasn't your fault.


----------



## phazer11

Anyone have any advice on fan config? I removed the rear fan as it was causing a backflow of air due to miss timing with the cpu coolers fans. I have two CoolerMaster SickleFlow 2k RPM fans pulling air in up top. The bigboys in front and on the side are also pulling in.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12854436*
> I believe on the bottom as an intake. It should point air towards the GPU in fact.


Nope, the rear fan is the only 140mm spot. The one on the bottom is a 120MM. I have a fan mounted there now. Provides a little breeze for air cooled video cards. Actually for me, its mainly a supplemental fan that speeds up with the radiator fans as the CPU gets hotter.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12856780*
> Anyone have any advice on fan config? I removed the rear fan as it was causing a backflow of air due to miss timing with the cpu coolers fans. I have two CoolerMaster SickleFlow 2k RPM fans pulling air in up top. The bigboys in front and on the side are also pulling in.


Shouldn't you have the CM SickleFlow blow air out the top? I have a CM 120mm on the bottom bringing air in along with the stock front and side fan. My rear 140mm is a higher speed 1700RPM 91 cfm Koolance fan blowing out as well.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12854436*
> I believe on the bottom as an intake. It should point air towards the GPU in fact.


On the bottom? There is no room on the bottom. PSU, PSU cover and cables. Any other idea's?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


On the bottom? There is no room on the bottom. PSU, PSU cover and cables. Any other idea's?


Oh, forgot you have a HAF X, not a 932.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Oh, forgot you have a HAF X, not a 932.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12860165*
> Any other suggestions?


Nope, other than getting a higher speed 140mm to replace the stock one, since it was too slow it seems. A faster one is not noisy at all either, at least my isn't.


----------



## Arksniper

I have had my 932 for almost 1/2 a year now and finally got the set up I wanted here are the pics! Also add me plz~

Front: 









Sides Open: Cables got cleaned up a bit nicer once I fully hooked stuff up too~









UVness:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Nope, the rear fan is the only 140mm spot. The one on the bottom is a 120MM. I have a fan mounted there now. Provides a little breeze for air cooled video cards. Actually for me, its mainly a supplemental fan that speeds up with the radiator fans as the CPU gets hotter.


Huh... You are right (opened up my case to look). The 922 (my previous case) has the holes for both the 120 and 140 mm fans and I was basing my comment on that thinking it was also the case with the 932. HAF X does not seem to have the space due to the cover and bottom mounted PSU so... Keep that 140mm tucked away just in case?


----------



## selfdz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12860165*
> Any other suggestions?


me i pull out the 200mm side panel fan and put it on top of my case...
so i have 2x200mm fan on top blowing hot air out of my rad....
so i think u can put 140mm fan on the side panel??no??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12850414*
> Bosuns????


6th Deck Div. In charge of the Paint Locker, Aft Supply stores, the Sail Loft and the Davits which included Captains Launch Amidships. Whatever doesn't move wash and paint whatever moves Salute it.









Didn't go any higher than the Seaman ranking however. Too damn top heavy on a Battleship. Only way to go higher in rank was to cross-rate. Since I was on board a Battle ship that was being re-commed at the the time I think you know where I was stuck for the duration. Only the fair haired kids got promoted in my division unless they X-rated out.









Well anyway part of this post was to let people know NOT to link to CM in any way shape or form til they get their crap wired tight. The link that I clicked left me a nice little surprise... Adaware. Took me the better part of the day to get it out of my RAID and I was NOT happy in the least. It penetrated my partition into the A: Drive. Good think I don't have anything on that drive right now. Could have been much different if I'd have moved the stuff I don't frequently access there.









So just say no to CoolerMaster.comegetabug for the time being. Save yourselves the headache. And anyone that clicked that or any other CM link in the last week, I would suggest scanning in Safe mode with Malware Bytes. I did so with all my AV progs and it was still a PitA.









Yate-Loon makes a great 140 High Speed Silent. My 120s' drown it out.







www.performance-pcs.com ... fans/140 you'll find it there. What's really nice is that you can get them for $9 before shipping. So if you need some other things I would get the fan and get what you need into the same order to save on shipping.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## General_Jaja

Hey,
Can I join the club? I've got a HAF 922, as shown in my signature. I will post pics if you want more proof


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfdz87;12863860*
> me i pull out the 200mm side panel fan and put it on top of my case...
> so i have 2x200mm fan on top blowing hot air out of my rad....
> so i think u can put 140mm fan on the side panel??no??


Sorry i don't believe that can be done. If it could, then this would be great!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja;12864060*
> Hey,
> Can I join the club? I've got a HAF 922, as shown in my signature. I will post pics if you want more proof


As per the OP a picture is required! Welcome... Once picture is up you will be added.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12863934*
> It penetrated my partition into the A: Drive. Good think I don't have anything on that drive right now. Could have been much different if I'd have moved the stuff I don't frequently access there.


There wouldn't have been that much there anyway as the the largest disks for an A: drive (Floppy Drive) is a 2.88Megabytes and very few people have one of those. Most people only have 1.44MegaByte A: drives if they even have one these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12863934*
> Yate-Loon makes a great 140 High Speed Silent. My 120s' drown it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performance-pcs.com ... fans/140 you'll find it there. What's really nice is that you can get them for $9 before shipping. So if you need some other things I would get the fan and get what you need into the same order to save on shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The High Speed Yate Loon 140mm is anything but silent at it's rated 48.5db (although it is probably closer to 55db). It does move an incredible amount of air at it's rated 140cfm (although it is probably a bit less). The Medium Speed is app. 29db at 62 cfm and their Low Speed comes in at app. 25db and 47cfm. Take note that the black ones tend to be a bit quieter than the colored ones due to different blade construction required by the different type of plastic required to make the translucent blades (they are more rigid). They are very good fans, but unless you have access to a fan controller of some sort you might want to think twice about going with the High Speed due to how loud they are.


----------



## septro

You can take the psu cover off and place a fan over the vent to cycle air in to the case our out dependent on your needs.


----------



## BradleyW

The yate loons high speed would drive anyone insaine after an hour at most.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12868601*
> The yate loons high speed would drive anyone insaine after an hour at most.


You bet. I remember when the hot setup for the old Thunderbirds was a GlobalWin FOP*38 with a Delta AFB0612EH Black Label 60mm Fan. 38cfm at 7k rpms and 48db. That whine would drive you crazy in a short time but there was nothing to compete with them back then.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12868601*
> The yate loons high speed would drive anyone insaine after an hour at most.


At 100% duty rate, heck yeah!!!

At 70% though... fairly quiet!

At 60%... dead silent IMO.

Got three of them on my radiator right now and I can not complain. Will probably buy AP-15's in the future (when back in stock and after taxes) but before then... $3.60/fan is your friend!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12868925*
> At 100% duty rate, heck yeah!!!
> 
> At 70% though... fairly quiet!
> 
> At 60%... dead silent IMO.
> 
> Got three of them on my radiator right now and I can not complain. Will probably buy AP-15's in the future (when back in stock and after taxes) but before then... $3.60/fan is your friend!


Are those the HS 140's or 120's?


----------



## Bigpapa42

Got a question about the case fans in my HAF... I've asked a few people and got some different answers. I have all five of my case fans (four plus a 120mm I added to the GPU duct) connected directly the PSU. Which means they are all running at 100%. Its not that loud so that doesn't bother me. But I am a bit concerned about burning them out, especially since I tend to leave my system on for long periods of time. Is it something I should be worried about or not?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12869055*
> Are those the HS 140's or 120's?


Oh... 120's. Where you talking about 140's? Haven't tried those.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12869072*
> Oh... 120's. Where you talking about 140's? Haven't tried those.


We were talking about the 140's. The 120's are that bad. I have 4 of them running full speed in my main rig and it isn't that loud.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12869206*
> We were talking about the 140's. The 120's are that bad. I have 4 of them running full speed in my main rig and it isn't that loud.


So the 140's are louder??? Isn't it "usually" the other way around? The bigger the quieter? I was thinking of replacing my 932's rear exhaust for a YL 140.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The HI speed 140's are. They come in at 48.5db, but pushing 140cfm of air. The Hi Speed 120's only push about 88cfm at 40db which is why they are so much quieter. See http://www.overclock.net/12868247-post12032.html for the specs on the Medium and Low speed 140's. The Med and Low 140's move app. the same CFM's as the Med and Low 120's, but app. 3db lower noise level. It's only the High Speed that is so different. Even the low speed would make a great case fan.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12771838*
> The 932 was back on sale again for $119.99, free ship from NewEgg, but it looks like everyone grabbed them up today. CompUsa has them for 139.99 with $20 rebate and free ship. It's about as cheap as you'll get one for new.


I got mine for $119 in CompUSA store about a month ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12859400*
> Shouldn't you have the CM SickleFlow blow air out the top? I have a CM 120mm on the bottom bringing air in along with the stock front and side fan. My rear 140mm is a higher speed 1700RPM 91 cfm Koolance fan blowing out as well.


I _had_ the sickleflow pushing out







as I thought oh well heat rises so use the 120's to push







but a friend of mine and someone on here said to have them pull in so I thought what the hell.
Also I'll be getting one of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608017&cm_re=noctua_140mm-_-35-608-017-_-Product
and some noctua paste
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12869277*
> So the 140's are louder??? Isn't it "usually" the other way around? The bigger the quieter? I was thinking of replacing my 932's rear exhaust for a YL 140.


If it were a lower rpm fan maybe.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12868247*
> There wouldn't have been that much there anyway as the the largest disks for an A: drive (Floppy Drive) is a 2.88Megabytes and very few people have one of those. Most people only have 1.44MegaByte A: drives if they even have one these days.


My A: Drive is ~1TB RAID Partition.

It's part of my RAID array. I built the RAID with 2 TB Hitachi Deskstars(which really can't be all bad since WD bought them up) but since Win7 wouldn't allow the whole 2 TB to RAID, I broke it up to two single TB partitions. Gonna try to shrink the main now that I got the back end formatted. But yeah, I thought that bugger wouldn't be there but somehow it was. Just lucky for me that's like hiding in plain sight with no clothes on.









I named my Drives based on my initials. Makes things so much easier that way.









I agree with you on the Yate Loons. These things are awesome and I control them in my BIOS, but I sometimes wish(especially with the tinnitus acting up) that they were just a tad bit quieter. Normally I don't care, they could run full speed and it wouldn't matter. The occasion is just getting to the point of irritation. Not there yet and I'll be ordering some Med Speeds soon and I'll keep these on the shelf as spares. Never know when you need to replace fans.









Oh and remember PS, that rated does not necessarily mean dead bang on.







I have 3 120s closer to my head so they drown anything that bad boy 140 can dish out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My A: Drive is ~1TB RAID Partition.

:


That must have been something added to Vista or Win 7 as you couldn't assign a hard drive to A or B in XP and earlier. A and B were reserved for floppy drives. Never worked with Vista and haven't used Win 7 enough to figure all of the stupid things it does.


----------



## Ceadderman

Understand. I'm already getting fed up with 7.

MS disabled Autoplay. So now my DVD Drive doesn't autoplay. Won't even do it for my family who all have Win 7.

If a game plays on one system normally it would be a safe bet it's gonna play on yours. Not so with 7. My bro put Hoyle Casino on his Win 7 64bit system. Should work on mine right? Wrong. $10 down the crapper. I tried it in every conceivable OS management available to me. Even took it all the way back to 95. And even got the appropriate DX driver for it.

I really want to call Shenanigans on MS cause it looks like they're dialing back the features to make people want to move over to Win 8. But I don't want to be a part of the Cloud. My information is MY information and I will not share it with the rest of the world if I have any say in that matter. I'm pretty peeved since I paid nearly $200 for my OS(like many of us) and feel like I'm getting less than what I purchased.

So don't feel bad, its understandable to not be up on the latest experience. I own the damn thing and use it 24/7.









But whenever you install a new Drive you can assign any letter you wish to it A to Z so long as that designation is available to do so.









~Ceadder


----------



## ezveedub

I think the Tornado 80mm & 92mm fans were the worse. You strapped those 38mm wide fans onto a Thermalright copper cpu cooler for OC and was like WOW! It runs great. Then a hour later those fans are growling and whining in your ear, and you had to turn everything down, LOL!


----------



## Konstantinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12823040*
> Why people continue to place their GPUs in the last slot is beyond me. Place that sucker in the primary slot!


That is the primary slot. I purchased the least expensive, crappiest, most undesirable pile I could find for an x58 board, 2 years or so ago. I have regretted it ever since. It's really the only part of my system that I have been utterly disappointed in.









The motherboard even says the top slot is the x16 2.0 "slave" -_- The bottom one is labeled "master". Why they would label them as such and not primary and secondary is beyond me, but I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantinov;12873898*
> That is the primary slot. I purchased the least expensive, crappiest, most undesirable pile I could find for an x58 board, 2 years or so ago. I have regretted it ever since. It's really the only part of my system that I have been utterly disappointed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The motherboard even says the top slot is the x16 2.0 "slave" -_- The bottom one is labeled "master". Why they would label them as such and not primary and secondary is beyond me*, but I guess you get what you pay for.


Sure you're not regretting the choice to go blue?









I keed I keed.









Could your MoBo company be advocating slavery?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12871182*
> I really want to call Shenanigans on MS cause it looks like they're dialing back the features to make people want to move over to Win 8. But I don't want to be a part of the Cloud. My information is MY information and I will not share it with the rest of the world if I have any say in that matter.
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I hear ya! So called Cloud "features" aren't even on my top 25 of what I want in an operating system.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12876407*
> I hear ya! So called Cloud "features" aren't even on my top 25 of what I want in an operating system.


I will say "Now THAT'S an operating system!" when it makes my coffee in the morning... or becomes 100% virus-proof, whichever happens first. Other than that... nothing really I am interested in. Just let me play games and balance the checkbook, watch movies and listen to music and I am fine.


----------



## BradleyW

I want an operating system that will just know what i want to do and it does it for me!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12877149*
> I want an operating system that will just know what i want to do and it does it for me!


Then Mrs. Kah is like an operating system that knows what I want done... AND DOESN'T DO IT! She must be like the MS 8 or something then.


----------



## maxextz

less chat and *moarr* pics.


----------



## lucifermn

Add Me.
Recently updated my case from NZXT Tempest EVO.
Pros: Really spacious with Huge Fans and superb cable management.
Cons: Some parts feel cheap, had to buy 2nd fan for the top and also CPU cutout in tray is in wrong place.


----------



## Bigpapa42

First build, not quite complete in the pic.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucifermn;12877426*
> Add Me.
> Recently updated my case from NZXT Tempest EVO.
> Pros: Really spacious with Huge Fans and superb cable management.
> Cons: Some parts feel cheap, had to buy 2nd fan for the top and also CPU cutout in tray is in wrong place.
> *snip*


Don't worry, I think only about 5 of us actually have mobos that fit the cutout hole.


----------



## Prophet_DNA

Please add me to the HAF 922 Club!


----------



## wetfit9

Just wondering if anyone has tried the Noctua NF-P14 FLX on the H50 or H70 in a push/pull configuration. It fits the 120mm holes, Just a thought.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12876407*
> I hear ya! So called Cloud "features" aren't even on my top 25 of what I want in an operating system.


Nothing like going back to the dumb terminal approach to computing. It didn't work well in the 1970's so why would it work any better in now. Can you imagine someone with limited internet access trying to use a Cloud Computer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12876777*
> I will say "Now THAT'S an operating system!" when it makes my coffee in the morning... or becomes 100% virus-proof, whichever happens first. Other than that... nothing really I am interested in. Just let me play games and balance the checkbook, watch movies and listen to music and I am fine.


And make me a sammich.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12877149*
> I want an operating system that will just know what i want to do and it does it for me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12877242*
> Then Mrs. Kah is like an operating system that knows what I want done... AND DOESN'T DO IT! She must be like the MS 8 or something then.


More like Win ME (mistake edition).

I want an OS that get's the heck out of my way and allows me to do what I want and need to do. I don't need a bunch of crap add-ons forced on me. Make it modular so I can install just the features that I need and want. Basically I want an OS where I am in control, not some schmuck megalomaniac in Redmond.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12879653*
> Nothing like going back to the dumb terminal approach to computing. It didn't work well in the 1970's so why would it work any better in now. Can you imagine someone with limited internet access trying to use a Cloud Computer?
> 
> And make me a sammich.
> 
> More like Win ME (mistake edition).
> 
> I want an OS that get's the heck out of my way and allows me to do what I want and need to do. I don't need a bunch of crap add-ons forced on me. Make it modular so I can install just the features that I need and want. Basically I want an OS where I am in control, not some schmuck megalomaniac in Redmond.


So you want Linux?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12879694*
> So you want Linux?


Recommended by those of us who use it and know that M$ is the evil empire and the dark side of the OS's.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12879694*
> So you want Linux?


Not a chance. WAY too many things it can not do to make it a viable desktop alternative. But some of the concepts would be nice.


----------



## FannBlade

List updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12879653*
> I want an OS that get's the heck out of my way and allows me to do what I want and need to do. I don't need a bunch of crap add-ons forced on me. Make it modular so I can install just the features that I need and want. Basically I want an OS where I am in control, not some schmuck megalomaniac in Redmond.


How cool would that be. Very minimum install for folding or load it up with goodies when needed.
Not just stuff turned off and hidden but not there!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12880407*
> Not a chance. *WAY too many things it can not do to make it a viable desktop alternative.* But some of the concepts would be nice.


Like what?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12884350*
> Like what?


Lack of the same HIGH QUALITY software available for Windows.

Lack of quality support. Most support people make you jump through unnecessary hoops when they attempt to help you (and I use the term help loosely).

Too much reliance on the Command Line to do things. If I wanted to spend all day using the command line I would go back to DOS. What's the use of having a GUI if you have to resort to the command line to do everything.

No decent e-mail application that properly integrates COMPLETELY with GMail and Hotmail, and yes I include Thunderbird in that. You can get some basic integration, but not FULL integration.

No WordPerfect is the killer though. To anyone who has ever used WordPerfect and knows the power it has any other word processer is like WordPad, and that includes MS Word, OpenOffice, LibreOffice, and all of the other poor mans substitute's for a real word processor.

I could go on and on, but you get the idea. Linux is fine as a server, but as a desktop it just isn't ready for prime time and probably never will. And before you ask, yes I have been using Linux since the mid 90's and am fairly adept at it. I spent most of Nov and Dec of last year using it 90% of the time and my productivity dropped to less than half of what I could do with Windows. It's fun to play with, but some of us need to get things done and Linux simply doesn't allow us to do that. I keep it around for disaster recovery on customer's computers, but that is about all I use it for anymore. I download and try each new release hoping it will change my mind, but to date none has.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12884562*
> Lack of the same HIGH QUALITY software available for Windows.
> 
> Lack of quality support. Most support people make you jump through unnecessary hoops when they attempt to help you (and I use the term help loosely).
> 
> Too much reliance on the Command Line to do things. If I wanted to spend all day using the command line I would go back to DOS. What's the use of having a GUI if you have to resort to the command line to do everything.
> 
> No decent e-mail application that properly integrates COMPLETELY with GMail and Hotmail, and yes I include Thunderbird in that. You can get some basic integration, but not FULL integration.
> 
> No WordPerfect is the killer though. To anyone who has ever used WordPerfect and knows the power it has any other word processer is like WordPad, and that includes MS Word, OpenOffice, LibreOffice, and all of the other poor mans substitute's for a real word processor.
> 
> I could go on and on, but you get the idea. Linux is fine as a server, but as a desktop it just isn't ready for prime time and probably never will. And before you ask, yes I have been using Linux since the mid 90's and am fairly adept at it. I spent most of Nov and Dec of last year using it 90% of the time and my productivity dropped to less than half of what I could do with Windows. It's fun to play with, but some of us need to get things done and Linux simply doesn't allow us to do that. I keep it around for disaster recovery on customer's computers, but that is about all I use it for anymore. I download and try each new release hoping it will change my mind, but to date none has.


Free Open Source verses Paying for Closed Source Proprietary software this is what it's about without Open Source infringing to copy what Closed Source Proprietary offers without legal problems what else can one expect then?

I need not use the command line so much as you did nor do I need WordPerfect or e-mail application integration.

Linux isn't for everyone, I guess it depends on ones needs as even I dual boot Linux and Windows as Linux doesn't quite do everything I admit but use Linux mostly for everything except games and really not worry about viruses as one can't say that for Windows even with an anti-virus software that I would have to run. BTW I dislike Windows 7, just has too much unnecessary garbage built in plus has incompatibility problems that one has to possibly invest $$$ for new hardware because M$ Windows 7 is no longer compatible with "a", "b" or "c" anymore - Windows 2000 or XP was much better IMHO.

Just because M$ creates an OS that people have to in many cases change their hardware makes me dispise them even more plus the cost of the OS from the dark side - lol!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12884818*
> Linux isn't for everyone, I guess it depends on ones needs as even I dual boot Linux and Windows as Linux doesn't quite do everything I admit but use Linux mostly for everything except games and really not worry about viruses as one can't say that for Windows even with an anti-virus software that I would have to run. BTW I dislike Windows 7, just has too much unnecessary garbage built in plus has incompatibility problems that one has to possibly invest $$$ for new hardware because M$ Windows 7 is no longer compatible with "a", "b" or "c" anymore - Windows 2000 or XP was much better IMHO.


But Linux users transmit and forward malware to Windows users due to this type of thinking. That malware that doesn't infect your system is still passed on since very few Linux (and Mac users as well) aren't smart enough to understand that they need AV software just as much as Windows users do, just for a different reason.

As for hardware, I only had a single piece of hardware from my older Win 2K and XP system that doesn't work in Win 7. Since I still have two XP systems running that wasn't a problem as I can put it on that one. I can't say the same for Linux. Linux still doesn't fully support ATI/AMD video cards like it does nVidia cards. And printer support is even worse. I have a lot more hardware incompatibilities and unsupported hardware with Linux than I did with any version of Windows. I have four printers here and you can't print an envelope on any of them from Linux. Takes a few seconds to do it from Windows, but none will print an envelope from Linux at all. You can print a report, spreadsheet, photograph, or anything else I have tried, just not an envelope.

The only good thing about Linux is it's essentially free. All it takes is some bandwidth and the cost of a blank disk or two.


----------



## Ceadderman

Who writes viruses for an Operating system that maybe 5 percent of computer owners use? Especially when none of the prime hack targets use it? The government doesn't use it. To my knowledge no company uses it. It would be a complete waste of time to write code to affect Linux since it's freeware. That's what most hackers want people to run.

Apple can't even say they don't get viruses anymore(yet they still make that claim) so anyone not running Linux as their OS is under attack. Lord help you guys if and when the Government understands that's the best way to avoid large scale penetrations of their Servers. Then it will be open season on Linux and I expect to see lots of dead penguins.









Cause let's face it that's the only reason Linux still exists. Not a hater just stating a fact.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12884925*
> But Linux users transmit and forward malware to Windows users due to this type of thinking. That malware that doesn't infect your system is still passed on since very few Linux (and Mac users as well) aren't smart enough to understand that they need AV software just as much as Windows users do, just for a different reason.
> 
> As for hardware, I only had a single piece of hardware from my older Win 2K and XP system that doesn't work in Win 7. Since I still have two XP systems running that wasn't a problem as I can put it on that one. I can't say the same for Linux. Linux still doesn't fully support ATI/AMD video cards like it does nVidia cards. And printer support is even worse. I have a lot more hardware incompatibilities and unsupported hardware with Linux than I did with any version of Windows. I have four printers here and you can't print an envelope on any of them from Linux. Takes a few seconds to do it from Windows, but none will print an envelope from Linux at all. You can print a report, spreadsheet, photograph, or anything else I have tried, just not an envelope.
> 
> The only good thing about Linux is it's essentially free. All it takes is some bandwidth and the cost of a blank disk or two.


Essentially true, Linux is not perfect but it's free and good for what it does at that almost nothing price. When the balance of hardware manufacturers let Linux in on their drivers then one will see a huge improvement and I cannot totally fault Linux itself that it doesn't work well with everything. It's a feat that what does work does decently.

I don't think a Linux user is really going to care about Malware or Viruses being passed on to a Windows computer/partition as a part of a Windows users life is to run anti-virus, anti-malware and any other cocktail software to keep their system as clear from them "animals" as possible. I was once one of those 100% of the time Windows users and I tell you I don't miss it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12885073*
> Who writes viruses for an Operating system that maybe 5 percent of computer owners use? Especially when none of the prime hack targets use it? The government doesn't use it. To my knowledge no company uses it. It would be a complete waste of time to write code to affect Linux since it's freeware. That's what most hackers want people to run.
> 
> Apple can't even say they don't get viruses anymore(yet they still make that claim) so anyone not running Linux as their OS is under attack. Lord help you guys if and when the Government understands that's the best way to avoid large scale penetrations of their Servers. Then it will be open season on Linux and I expect to see lots of dead penguins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause let's face it that's the only reason Linux still exists. Not a hater just stating a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


How dare you attack TUX!









I don't think you understand how Linux is built, it's not as easy as you think to let in malware, viruses and the like. Windows is easy to break into (pun intended) in comparison.

EDIT: There was a hacking contest of soughts to see how easy it would be to hack each type of OS (wish I had the link) and Linux won by many many miles while Windows had its lunch eaten.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12885188*
> How dare you attack TUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand how Linux is built, it's not as easy as you think to let in malware, viruses and the like. Windows is easy to break into (pun intended) in comparison.
> 
> EDIT: There was a hacking contest of soughts to see how easy it would be to hack each type of OS (wish I had the link) and Linux won by many many miles while Windows had its lunch eaten.


I never said that Linux was easy to hack. I think you misunderstood what I was pointing out. It doesn't matter how easy or hard something is to do. People will do it just cause it's there. And the more something is used the more it will invite attacks from outside sources.

Think of it like this. China built a HUGE server farm and then rerouted ALL the Internet feeds through their servers for 1 day just by pinging the line with faster response times tricking the routers to divert that traffic to the Server Farm. That was just for one day and to see if they could do it. Now imagine if a government devoted their time engery and resources into attacking Linux because they wanted to mess with the US Government should they decide to make the jump to a "non hackable" OS. I guarantee that only the most adept Linux users would be able to catch what would be comin through their pipeline.

I remember when Apple users were all ballsy about how they never catch a virus. Nevermind that the first virus was written on a Apple II system nor the fact that Apple sold licensed AV programs with their Machines and that When the PowerMac was introduced it was prone to attack. My GF bought one from Sonoma State University and we surfed on it. Didn't take long before it had to go to the shop cause some bug got in and started molesting her settings.

So just cause it ain't happening now don't mean it cannot happen. Believe me this I know. I love when people make definitive statements, cause I wait around for the other shoe to drop.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Gawdz

Chuck me in there, just ordered my Cooler Master HAF 921 Advanced. Pics as soon as the rig is done!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12887452*
> I never said that Linux was easy to hack. I think you misunderstood what I was pointing out. It doesn't matter how easy or hard something is to do. People will do it just cause it's there. And the more something is used the more it will invite attacks from outside sources.
> 
> Think of it like this. China built a HUGE server farm and then rerouted ALL the Internet feeds through their servers for 1 day just by pinging the line with faster response times tricking the routers to divert that traffic to the Server Farm. That was just for one day and to see if they could do it. Now imagine if a government devoted their time engery and resources into attacking Linux because they wanted to mess with the US Government should they decide to make the jump to a "non hackable" OS. I guarantee that only the most adept Linux users would be able to catch what would be comin through their pipeline.
> 
> I remember when Apple users were all ballsy about how they never catch a virus. Nevermind that the first virus was written on a Apple II system nor the fact that Apple sold licensed AV programs with their Machines and that When the PowerMac was introduced it was prone to attack. My GF bought one from Sonoma State University and we surfed on it. Didn't take long before it had to go to the shop cause some bug got in and started molesting her settings.
> 
> So just cause it ain't happening now don't mean it cannot happen. Believe me this I know. I love when people make definitive statements, cause I wait around for the other shoe to drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well one needs to be root privileges on the most part to let in any bad boys into the Linux system and that's after been notified of a "breach" and okaying it to enter. Plus Linux (from a Linux know it all who I once visited who also teaches, writes the Linux code and admins a major Linux (former Windows based) corporation server) tells me the wall layers a hacker must go through to barely be successful to exploit a Linux server OR desktop. Windows is flawed in this respect and even Apple isn't as solid to this as one thinks, this is not personal as I wish Windows was like Linux in this respect without the pushy M$ evil empire BS of making people purchase newer hardware just because their OS wasn't put together well and with so much unnecessary bloat.

Those hackers need plenty of luck.









Also in the event some miracle exploit comes in for Linux don't you think with the multitude in the Linux community that that particular threat would be closed off quite quickly unlike Microshaft. I also got this from that Linux code writer. Not saying that nothing is impossible but the probability is much less with Linux even if it went mainstream.

EDIT: This is what I think of Windows 7 though below is an older video about MS Vista:
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gawdz;12887475*
> Chuck me in there, just ordered my Cooler Master HAF 921 Advanced. Pics as soon as the rig is done!


Yeah I would love to see your HAF 921 as I never seen this model before - must be top secret new.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12887764*
> Well one needs to be root privileges on the most part to let in any bad boys into the Linux system and that's after been notified of a "breach" and okaying it to enter. Plus Linux (from a Linux know it all who I once visited who also teaches, writes the Linux code and admins a major Linux (former Windows based) corporation server) tells me the wall layers a hacker must go through to barely be successful to exploit a Linux server OR desktop. Windows is flawed in this respect and even Apple isn't as solid to this as one thinks, this is not personal as I wish Windows was like Linux in this respect without the pushy M$ evil empire BS of making people purchase newer hardware just because their OS wasn't put together well and with so much unnecessary bloat.
> 
> Those hackers need plenty of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in the event some miracle exploit comes in for Linux don't you think with the multitude in the Linux community that that particular threat would be closed off quite quickly unlike Microshaft. I also got this from that Linux code writer. Not saying that nothing is impossible but the probability is much less with Linux even if it went mainstream.
> 
> EDIT: This is what I think of Windows 7 though below is an older video about MS Vista:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno


Didn't play the Vid. Sorry but I'm a bit gunshy of links after getting adaware in my RAID setup. But lemme take a crack at the content. Guy installs Linux then shreds MS Vista in a farewell of sorts. How'd I do?









I hated that god awful bloatware. I never even bought it. The School I go to put it on a handful of systems and the tech support guy seemed to always be at it cleaning it up or debugging it. While the XP systems just kept chugging along without a care in the world. Yeah XP was no great wunderkind system but it was better in that I didn't have to buy it again. Which is what Vista was really. Just a more polished version.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12887865*
> *Didn't play the Vid. Sorry but I'm a bit gunshy of links after getting adaware in my RAID setup.* But lemme take a crack at the content. Guy installs Linux then shreds MS Vista in a farewell of sorts. How'd I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that god awful bloatware. I never even bought it. The School I go to put it on a handful of systems and the tech support guy seemed to always be at it cleaning it up or debugging it. While the XP systems just kept chugging along without a care in the world. Yeah XP was no great wunderkind system but it was better in that I didn't have to buy it again. Which is what Vista was really. Just a more polished version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


There you go - I'm so glad I use Linux!









Windows XP while not with a lot of lipstick like "Pista" and "7 ways to hell" (lol!) did the job fairly well while requiring less computer resources.

As for the video I don't want to give away what he does to those who will view it.


----------



## jmcmtank

@*Ceadderman* , Google "US Navy Linux", you might be surprised. I have a folding rig that is _penguinized_ and my netbook is too; all about resources. Quite happy to have Win 7 on my main rig 'tho.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12887893*
> @*Ceadderman* , Google "US Navy Linux", you might be surprised. I have a folding rig that is _penguinized_ and my netbook is too; all about resources. Quite happy to have Win 7 on my main rig 'tho.


Hmmm, color me shagrinned.









Oh and to keep it all in the same post XP used more memory than Win 7 uses. Use control alt del and look at the processes in XP sometime. Pissta used more.









Congrats Gawdz, welcome to the club when you get your pic in.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12887918*
> Hmmm, color me shagrinned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and to keep it all in the same post *
> 
> *. Use control alt del and look at the processes in XP sometime. Pissta used more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Okay, that's true but the processing power and needed hardware upgrades for some/many.

Linux is used more than it's given credit for - even your cellphone may be using a form of Linux.

And remember do not ever again offend TUX! Do you understand? Now go back to what you're drinking. LOL


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12887930*
> Okay, that's true but the processing power and needed hardware upgrades for some/many.
> 
> Linux is used more than it's given credit for - even your cellphone may be using a form of Linux.
> 
> And remember do not ever again offend TUX! Do you understand? Now go back to what you're drinking. LOL


My Cellphone is disconnected and on the pay as I go plan. But yeah some of them Run Linux. Mine doesn't I have the Red Rzr(always forget the exact model number) but my company uses a Windows based OS. I run US Cellular.









Just not a big fan of Linux, don't hate it don't love it don't want it. Just wanted to point out that as with anything that is big and is a money maker, the anti business folks want to plunder it. Sure it may be harder but where there is a will there is a way.

I think I'll have to take some pics of the clients rig tomorrow. I like the guy but his last rig was covered in stickers and decals of all sorts. It's in an old Ninja case(if I remember correctly. It's round here someplace) that I'll have to include in the pics. My bro has the same case hanging out in the same place I imagine. Anyway he saw my bros case and just had to have it. And the only stickers on it are case badges.









He got the Newegg LED edition. I think we did a pretty decent job with the cable managment considering that none of it is sleeved.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12888052*
> My Cellphone is disconnected and on the pay as I go plan. But yeah some of them Run Linux. Mine doesn't I have the Red Rzr(always forget the exact model number) but my company uses a Windows based OS. I run US Cellular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not a big fan of Linux, don't hate it don't love it don't want it. Just wanted to point out that as with anything that is big and is a money maker, the anti business folks want to plunder it. Sure it may be harder but where there is a will there is a way.
> 
> I think I'll have to take some pics of the clients rig tomorrow. I like the guy but his last rig was covered in stickers and decals of all sorts. It's in an old Ninja case(if I remember correctly. It's round here someplace) that I'll have to include in the pics. My bro has the same case hanging out in the same place I imagine. Anyway he saw my bros case and just had to have it. And the only stickers on it are case badges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got the Newegg LED edition. I think we did a pretty decent job with the cable managment considering that none of it is sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Like I said: Linux isn't for everyone and I'll for now halt posting or responding to any post about any OS's as it's the HAF club.









Those pics ought to be telling of the colorful sticker flavor, wonder if it has country postal stickers on it too from around the world?









I also use a Pay as You Go Plan with AT&T GoPhone - wish it were possible to where I could withdraw cash from that phone to the tune of close to $400.00 on it currently and have to refill it this coming Wednesday with another $25.00 worth good to extend for 90 more days - still a good deal verses having a contract as I don't talk that much.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12888182*
> Like I said: Linux isn't for everyone and I'll for now halt posting or responding to any post about any OS's as it's the HAF club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pics ought to be telling of the colorful sticker flavor, wonder if it has country postal stickers on it too from around the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also use a Pay as You Go Plan with AT&T GoPhone - wish it were possible to where I could withdraw cash from that phone to the tune of close to $400.00 on it currently and have to refill it this coming Wednesday with another $25.00 worth good to extend for 90 more days - still a good deal verses having a contract as I don't talk that much.


I do almost all my communication through the land line and the Sig Rig. Cell Phone is in a drawer. Sad cause I still love my Rzr. Unfortunately the hands free device isn't worth the powder to blow it to hell. After the first few times I gave up trying to tell it to call so an so cause it had me in fits. I'm sure I musta looked like a real maniac to anyone that drove past me as I'm practically screaming at it and there is noone else in the car as I'm tooling along.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Crabby654

Add me! Please!









HAF 932

View attachment 202200


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;12888317*
> Add me! Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF 932
> 
> View attachment 202200


Very nice crabby. But how do you access your drive with it pointed at the Dresser? Like your Homemade Comp Stand too. My stand is just as shi shi.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Crabby654

Its hard to tell in that pic but my dresser is pulled forward about a foot, so I can access it all







. And that computer stand is getting destroyed today I actually made a new one and am about to paint it black and put my case badges on it (gigabyte and amd). I'm gonna make a little post about it later on of me building it!


----------



## p3gaz_001

"Add Me"

from italy, my haf :


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12888397*
> "Add Me"
> 
> from italy, my haf :


Looks like my ass is gonna get kicked again in HoF voting.









Speaking of which who all is nominated for this month Blade?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## p3gaz_001

ahahh do u like? i'll shot "night" pics, and then maybe your ass gonna be kicked .... ahhaha
J/K


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12888844*
> ahahh do u like? i'll shot "night" pics, and then maybe your ass gonna be kicked .... ahhaha
> J/K


Sì molto bello.









Il mio Rig Sig; Sembra che abbiamo delle preferenze dello stesso colore.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

nice case man!


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12885073*
> Who writes viruses for an Operating system that maybe 5 percent of computer owners use? Especially when none of the prime hack targets use it? The government doesn't use it. To my knowledge no company uses it. It would be a complete waste of time to write code to affect Linux since it's freeware. That's what most hackers want people to run.
> 
> Apple can't even say they don't get viruses anymore(yet they still make that claim) so anyone not running Linux as their OS is under attack. Lord help you guys if and when the Government understands that's the best way to avoid large scale penetrations of their Servers. Then it will be open season on Linux and I expect to see lots of dead penguins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause let's face it that's the only reason Linux still exists. Not a hater just stating a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12887893*
> @*Ceadderman* , Google "US Navy Linux", you might be surprised. I have a folding rig that is _penguinized_ and my netbook is too; all about resources. Quite happy to have Win 7 on my main rig 'tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12887930*
> Okay, that's true but the processing power and needed hardware upgrades for some/many.
> 
> Linux is used more than it's given credit for - even your cellphone may be using a form of Linux.
> 
> And remember do not ever again offend TUX! Do you understand? Now go back to what you're drinking. LOL


Yeah linux is used alot of places. The US Airforce has an array of supercomputers comprised of PS3's running linux. Many phone Os's use linux. The majority of servers use linux. Very few servers use Mac Server or Windows Server.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12889391*
> Lol
> 
> Yeah linux is used alot of places. The US Airforce has an array of supercomputers comprised of PS3's running linux. Many phone Os's use linux. The majority of servers use linux. Very few servers use Mac Server or Windows Server.


So I've been informed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12889487*
> So I've been informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


And DON'T YOU "FOR GET" IT!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


SÃ¬ molto bello.









Il mio Rig Sig; Sembra che abbiamo delle preferenze dello stesso colore.









~Ceadder










ah ma parli italiano?!







cmq molto bello il tuo cable management







devo apprendere


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


Add me! Please!








HAF 932



Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


"Add Me"
from italy, my haf :


List Updated
Welcome to the club

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Looks like my ass is gonna get kicked again in HoF voting.
Speaking of which who all is nominated for this month Blade?








~Ceadder










We can start nominating NOW!


----------



## DarkHollow

Add me too, I need to post up some images of mine, I recently added water cooling to my HAF X, GPUs only though.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


Add me too, I need to post up some images of mine, I recently added water cooling to my HAF X, GPUs only though.


Post a pic and I will get you added, gives me a post to link to.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12891286*
> We can start nominating NOW!


I nominate p3gaz 001


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12894297*
> I nominate p3gaz 001


Thanks got him added


----------



## Nhb93

Maybe it's a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway.

The criss-cross pattern on the window of the 932, can that be removed? I thought I heard someone say something about it being a decal, but I'm not sure if they were talking about the full panel window, like the AMD edition one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12890737*
> ah ma parli italiano?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmq molto bello il tuo cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devo apprendere


No io non parlo italiano, parlo di Google Translator.









Comunque ho fatto capire la vostra approvazione della mia gestione dei cavi, senza il traduttore. Grazie molto.









Molto bene, si dovrebbe verificare i lotti galleria manicotto di membri qui può aiutarvi ad imparare. È così che ho imparato.









Okay now for the others in the room,

No I don't speak Italian, I speak Google Translator.









He complimented my cable management which I told him I understood without using Translator(since I understand SOME Italian) and thanked him(I hope







) for the sentiment.

He said that he would like to learn. And I explained to him that we have a good sleeving forum and that was how I learned. Not in so many words this last part but he'll understand.









Okay now back to English for me cause I don't wish to make a formal mistake and set back US/Italian relations back a few hundred years.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12894685*
> Maybe it's a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> The criss-cross pattern on the window of the 932, can that be removed? I thought I heard someone say something about it being a decal, but I'm not sure if they were talking about the full panel window, like the AMD edition one.


It's painted on. You could scrape it off then buff the window out to be scratch free. I wouldn't use anything like acetone to remove it as it will probably demolish the plastic of the window.


----------



## Tw34k

You could buy a piece of plexi at hardware the store and make a new panel for it easily rather than damage the one included.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that CM sells a clear one sans the gridwork, but I wouldn't go to their page right now if someone lent me their computer. I got malware from them. I'm not about to open myself up to another attack so soon. If I had their 1-800 I would call them and give them a piece of my mind...

...after I inquired about the replacement perspec of course. No need to tick them off and THEN ask.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12898948*
> I believe that CM sells a clear one sans the gridwork, but I wouldn't go to their page right now if someone lent me their computer. I got malware from them. I'm not about to open myself up to another attack so soon. If I had their 1-800 I would call them and give them a piece of my mind...
> 
> ...after I inquired about the replacement perspec of course. No need to tick them off and THEN ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Lol, my Avast! lets me know about it and then blocks it (or vice-versa). Whole site is infected with a redirect virus.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12899616*
> Lol, my Avast! lets me know about it and then blocks it (or vice-versa). Whole site is infected with a redirect virus.










My AVG caught it too. Unfortunately you don't even have to touch that bugger and you got it. But that's what Malware Bytes and Spybot S&D are for. I love those programs.

And every AV is beatable in some way or other.







lulz

If someone catches one of the idiots responsible for these things, I just want to have 5 minutes alone with them. Don't mind my ball peen. That's just for me to do some maintenance on the furniture. I need them to hold the nails.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Considering how long it's been and CoolerMaster hasn't taken the time to fix it only confirms what I've been saying about their lack of Customer Service. They obviously don't care enough about their customers to do anything about it. I've purchased my last CM product period.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12904949*
> Considering how long it's been and CoolerMaster hasn't taken the time to fix it only confirms what I've been saying about their lack of Customer Service. They obviously don't care enough about their customers to do anything about it. I've purchased my last CM product period.


PapaSmurf - It's total mismanagement of that whole organization and that the right doesn't know or care what the left does and that things are not followed through.

The CM CS or Tech. dept., does their best as they are the messengers as well as are the ones who have to try to clean up the messes of others there either not doing their jobs and or bad work ethics as well as their corporate overseas lacking.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12891286*
> List Updated
> Welcome to the club
> 
> We can start nominating NOW!


ok let's rock!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12894297*
> I nominate p3gaz 001










thanks!

can i share some other shots & modified pics of my case?!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12898929*
> You could buy a piece of plexi at hardware the store and make a new panel for it easily rather than damage the one included.


^this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12905239*
> can i share some other shots & modified pics of my case?!


Absolutely! We luv pics.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12905648*
> ^this
> 
> Absolutely! We luv pics.


We luv a case parade too.


----------



## BradleyW

yay epic thread!


----------



## maxextz

hey bradleyw get the hell otta here with your *i7 920 4GHz HT 1.23v* s775 fail.









damn wrong thread.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12904949*
> Considering how long it's been and CoolerMaster hasn't taken the time to fix it only confirms what I've been saying about their lack of Customer Service. They obviously don't care enough about their customers to do anything about it. I've purchased my last CM product period.


They have actually taken the store down now. It is probably to get it figured out, but that could just be hoping.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12906024*
> They have actually taken the store down now. It is probably to get it figured out, but that could just be hoping.


Probably debugging it.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;12888317*
> Add me! Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF 932
> 
> View attachment 202200


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12888369*
> Very nice crabby. But how do you access your drive with it pointed at the Dresser? Like your Homemade Comp Stand too. My stand is just as shi shi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


If they are like me the optical drive is just a formality or used once in a blue moon when I need to use a bootable disc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12888512*
> Looks like my ass is gonna get kicked again in HoF voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which who all is nominated for this month Blade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Poor ceadder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12888397*
> "Add Me"
> 
> from italy, my haf :


Drools
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12906089*
> Probably debugging it.


Lol or they got the virus too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12906024*
> They have actually taken the store down now. It is probably to get it figured out, but that could just be hoping.


And it only took them two weeks to get around to it. Sorry, but too little too late. That should have been taken offline within 24 hours of it becoming infected.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12905931*
> hey bradleyw get the hell otta here with your *i7 920 4GHz HT 1.23v* s775 fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn wrong thread.


Try the EP45-UD3R Thread.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12905931*
> hey bradleyw get the hell otta here with your *i7 920 4GHz HT 1.23v* s775 fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn wrong thread.


Now that's funny! Done that more than once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12906089*
> Probably debugging it.


using linux.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12906089*
> Probably debugging it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12907010*
> 
> using linux.


No, that's the problem. They aren't smart enough to use Linux on a server. They are probably running a Windows Server with Front Page Extensions.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12907044*
> No, that's the problem. They aren't smart enough to use Linux on a server. They are probably running a Windows Server with Front Page Extensions.


Yes they are probably on a Windows based and are "stooooooooooooooooooopid" not to use Linux as a base, in fact a few other forums I frequent changed over to hosts that are to Linux based and have had no problems since.

Also the CM Store did go down got debugged and came back online last week, but the problem reoccurred hence it's down again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12906804*
> And it only took them two weeks to get around to it. Sorry, but too little too late. That should have been taken offline within 24 hours of it becoming infected.


Unless nobody knew it was infected til now. If they're anything like the places I worked for, you could go months without having Tech support take a look at the Servers.









Could also be that some goofball decided that his Pron was more important than the company's server health.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Malvirus

Add me please ....i have a 932


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12907305*
> *Unless nobody knew it was infected til now. If they're anything like the places I worked for, you could go months without having Tech support take a look at the Servers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could also be that some goofball decided that his Pron was more important than the company's server health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Probably they had a short in their "I/O Panel".


----------



## MIKEVALL

Here are my latest pics, still need a video upgrade,more case fans! But done for now.
please add these to my Name.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Paraleyes

This thread still going?! Selling my Q9650... Any takers?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paraleyes;12907612*
> This thread still going?! Selling my Q9650... Any takers?
> *snip*


Paraleyes!!!







Still going stronger than the last time I saw you around here.







If Bulldozer wasn't around the corner...


----------



## CRAZYCAP

Hey Paraleyes - How much do you want for the Q9650


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRAZYCAP;12907830*
> Hey Paraleyes - How much do you want for the Q9650


Not sure. I posted an appraisal thread to find out. Honestly, I'd rather just find a used 790i Ultra MB to replace what I have. Otherwise I'm looking at spending $700-$800 on a new i7 & X58. Which sucks hairy balls since I was about to buy a couple GTX 480s.







Not sure *** I'm going to do. I'm considering selling everything and just sticking with PS3 and XBOX. Something I never thought I'd say!


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12907044*
> No, that's the problem. They aren't smart enough to use Linux on a server. They are probably running a Windows Server with Front Page Extensions.


Oh Oh my god shivers. Microsoft Front Page
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malvirus;12907346*
> Add me please ....i have a 932


Pictures?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paraleyes;12908018*
> Not sure. I posted an appraisal thread to find out. Honestly, I'd rather just find a used 790i Ultra MB to replace what I have. Otherwise I'm looking at spending $700-$800 on a new i7 & X58. Which sucks hairy balls since I was about to buy a couple GTX 480s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure *** I'm going to do. I'm considering selling everything and just sticking with PS3 and XBOX. Something I never thought I'd say!


Oh that does suck.


----------



## jon5270

Please add me. And Hello to all other Haf owners.

I picked up my Haf922 in January for like $70.00 and still modding it. I will have a log up in a couple of days. But here is a pic of it when I first painted the interior and back.









Of course there has been more done, and more to do.

Jon


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;12908794*
> Please add me. And Hello to all other Haf owners.
> 
> I picked up my Haf922 in January for like $70.00 and still modding it. I will have a log up in a couple of days. But here is a pic of it when I first painted the interior and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there has been more done, and more to do.
> 
> Jon


I look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## Gawdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paraleyes;12907612*
> This thread still going?! Selling my Q9650... Any takers?


This case looks mad are those green cold cathodes that is giving it that crazy green glow near the front fan? Just ordered my 912 Adv cant wait for it to arrive so i can start modding.


----------



## huhh

Just added a Antec BigBoy fan to my HAF X Side Panel. Seeing a nice drop of 4-6c idle on my GTX 460's. Defiantly a PITA to get to work.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gawdz*


This case looks mad are those green cold cathodes that is giving it that crazy green glow near the front fan? Just ordered my 912 Adv cant wait for it to arrive so i can start modding.


Paraleyes actually modded ccls into the side grills. Which looks awesome imho. I love that look.. I'm prolly gonna do something similar.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

Yeah paraleyes's rig is sick.


----------



## NoDoz

Add me haf 932


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12910674*
> Yeah paraleyes's rig is sick.


yeah. dare i say it hes a little like HAF Royalty


----------



## scaz

So I grabbed a 18v laptop power supply and hooked it up to my 230mm fan and I was surpised at how well that fan works with the extra voltage. I also hooked it up to a delta I had laying around and after a second it smelled like burning plastic so I stopped that.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;12914868*
> So I grabbed a 18v laptop power supply and hooked it up to my 230mm fan and I was surpised at how well that fan works with the extra voltage. I also hooked it up to a delta I had laying around and after a second it smelled like burning plastic so I stopped that.


LOL


----------



## p3gaz_001

here's a shot!


----------



## zeleni

Hi guys, my new rig is on its way, and i have seen that many of you have painted the insides of your HAF 922. How many spray paint cans did you use ? And how many coats did you apply. Did you do the full disassemble, or just basic + mask tape. I am seriously keen on painting, but i wont bother pulling out the rivets too.

HW list

Cooler Master HAF 922 Midi Tower Black

ASUS Sabertooth P67, Socket-1155

Western Digital Caviar® Green? 2TB

Fractal Design Newton R2 650W PSU

Intel Core? i7 Quad Processor i7-2600K

Corsair Dominator DHX DDR3 1600MHz 8GB

HIS Radeon HD 6970 2GB GDDR5 "TURBO"

Corsair SSD Force Series 2,5" 120GB

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uumm have you seen the new 932 advance ???

black interior and usb 3.0


----------



## zeleni

They sell it as HAF 932 special edition here in Sweden, and it is almost twice the price i paid for HAF 922. I have couple of black spray cans, should suffice for 2 coats i hope.


----------



## FannBlade

I'm personally not a fan of disassembling for paint to much risk of scratching during re-assembly. Couple cans should do it.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12916310*
> I'm personally not a fan of disassembling for paint to much risk of scratching during re-assembly. Couple cans should do it.


This coming from the person who does some of the best mods and paint jobs.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12915567*
> here's a shot!


Looks great!


----------



## blue-cat

the only scratching that should occur is with those damn bay clips. its really fun taking it apart and painting it the propper way.

I tried the 1-2 cans of black on the inside but ended up redoing it completely as the surface prep was poor and so was the coverage. I went over the top with paint as I did layer upon layer (swear its about 1mm thick now). £70+ including clear coat... but I still have a fair bit left over for future changes/touch ups. Most people aren't as stupid as I am so will need MUCH less


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*
> Looks great!


thank you!! do any of you guys use "uv primochill bomb" ?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;12907608*
> Here are my latest pics, still need a video upgrade,more case fans! But done for now.
> please add these to my Name.
> Thank you!!!


Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paraleyes;12907612*
> This thread still going?! Selling my Q9650... Any takers?


Well of course we are. You go way back #196 on the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;12908794*
> Please add me. And Hello to all other Haf owners.
> 
> I picked up my Haf922 in January for like $70.00 and still modding it. I will have a log up in a couple of days. But here is a pic of it when I first painted the interior and back.
> Of course there has been more done, and more to do.
> 
> Jon


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;12913309*
> Add me haf 932


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12915567*
> here's a shot!


added. Welcome to OCN hope you enjoy your stay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12917030*
> This coming from the person who does some of the best mods and paint jobs.


*blushing*

Welcome to the HAF Club


----------



## FannBlade

Hate to double post BUT,

Everyone needs to head over and vote for the MOTM. The build first on the list has amazing detail on sleeving and wire routing, PERFECTION!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12917777*
> Hate to double post BUT,
> 
> Everyone needs to head over and vote for the MOTM. The build first on the list has amazing detail on sleeving and wire routing, PERFECTION!


Okay, I voted for


----------



## FannBlade




----------



## phazer11

I thought this was an in club event?
I don't see any HAF's in the titles


----------



## Famousoverdose

For those of you that own a HAF X, how many fans in it have those Red LEDs? Are they able to be swapped out for blue ones smoothly? No modding necessary?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;12919580*
> For those of you that own a HAF X, how many fans in it have those Red LEDs? Are they able to be swapped out for blue ones smoothly? No modding necessary?


Actually, only the front one has red LEDs...and those LEDs can be shut off via a button near the power button.

Fans are easily swapped out.


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;12919580*
> For those of you that own a HAF X, how many fans in it have those Red LEDs? Are they able to be swapped out for blue ones smoothly? No modding necessary?


Well if you consider soldering not to be modding your good to go. I replaced the 4 LED's in the front fan, took me probably 20 minutes. But that was due to a failing iron.

Jon


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12917777*
> Everyone needs to head over and vote for the MOTM. The build first on the list has amazing detail on sleeving and wire routing, PERFECTION!


GO vote!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12918815*
> I thought this was an in club event?
> I don't see any HAF's in the titles


This one is for OCN.


----------



## shnur

Add me


















Build log in my sig









http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...g-shnurok.html

Thanks!


----------



## Ceej

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose*


For those of you that own a HAF X, how many fans in it have those Red LEDs? Are they able to be swapped out for blue ones smoothly? No modding necessary?


If you buy the Nvidia edition it's green


----------



## Blue Destroyer

got a question for anyone running a 240 rad uptop. how is it hooked up for you? are you running it with the fans on the top of the rad in push and then screwed into the top of the case or are you running the rad screwed into the top of the case then the fans on the bottom as pull? also are you running it as exhaust or intake with it in the top?


----------



## shnur

I got the rad inside and I have screws attaching it to the case; then exhaust fans right on top attached with those long screws


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Add me










Done!
Welcome to the club


----------



## 10acjed

Wow.. Didnt realize there were so many HAF owners... Great thread.

Grabbing one this week, got a new PSU coming and going to move everything over this weekend .

Will surely post some pics...


----------



## FannBlade

Nice. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12922829*
> I got the rad inside and I have screws attaching it to the case; then exhaust fans right on top attached with those long screws


Sooo....the way u have yours installed is top of case, rad and on the bottom u have the fans pushing exhaust?


----------



## shnur

3x Pulling and 1 pushing air out of case


----------



## Biokinetica

You don't get to see the updated pics until I get my after-market cooler.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12921783*


Welcome...

I need to ask, I see why you have the pump where you do but I do not see any padding between the base of the pump and your PSU. Is there any or it's not very visible in the pix? Also... I just get the feeling that heat from the PSU would transfer to the pump. What has been your experience with this?

Overall, I like the layout you have. Good job!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biokinetica;12928001*
> You don't get to see the updated pics until I get my after-market cooler.












It looks gigantic in your room O_O

Welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12928018*
> Welcome...
> 
> I need to ask, I see why you have the pump where you do but I do not see any padding between the base of the pump and your PSU. Is there any or it's not very visible in the pix? Also... I just get the feeling that heat from the PSU would transfer to the pump. What has been your experience with this?
> 
> Overall, I like the layout you have. Good job!


Thanks!
I have some velcro that I glued to the bottom of the pump and to the PSU, it makes the pump vibrate less and keeps it in place.
I never though about heat transmission; my PSU draws cold air from the bottom of the case and exhausts through the back, I am not sure how much heat would be transmitted, but it's not something that ever worried me. Maybe it should...


----------



## PharaohFish

Hey all,
I've had my HAF 922 for a couple weeks now (just built my sig rig) and I have a question about the front USB panels. Any USB device that I plug into the first (left port when looking straight at it) does not work, Windows says it has "malfunctioned". But the second port works fine. Is this a problem with the case or should I post this for my motherboard?

I checked some pages but only found people saying all USB ports stopped working or the entire front panel.

Any suggestions?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PharaohFish*


Hey all,
I've had my HAF 922 for a couple weeks now (just built my sig rig) and I have a question about the front USB panels. Any USB device that I plug into the first (left port when looking straight at it) does not work, Windows says it has "malfunctioned". But the second port works fine. Is this a problem with the case or should I post this for my motherboard?

I checked some pages but only found people saying all USB ports stopped working or the entire front panel.

Any suggestions?


Do you have any additional USB connectors on your board that you can try? 
If it works otherwise; the board is faulty. 
If not, open your case and check connections; if nothing seems to ripping apart or disconnected, contact CoolerMaster, they'll send you a new front panel


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12929088*
> Thanks!
> I have some velcro that I glued to the bottom of the pump and to the PSU, it makes the pump vibrate less and keeps it in place.
> I never though about heat transmission; my PSU draws cold air from the bottom of the case and exhausts through the back, I am not sure how much heat would be transmitted, but it's not something that ever worried me. Maybe it should...


Ahhh... NOW I can see what In believe would be the velcro. That would work.

I have the same PSU so I know that there is a bit of heat coming off the PSU but I don't think it would have a big impact in temperatures... maybe a half degree at most. Take care of that with better fans on your rad so don't sweat the load on that. You should be fine.


----------



## BradleyW

tidy ya room up! lol.


----------



## PharaohFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12932767*
> Do you have any additional USB connectors on your board that you can try?
> If it works otherwise; the board is faulty.
> If not, open your case and check connections; if nothing seems to ripping apart or disconnected, contact CoolerMaster, they'll send you a new front panel


Yeah all other ports work fine and everything seems to be connected...It isn't that big of a deal for me anyway, I have an 8 port usb hub which I use. Was just seeing if anyone else had the problem.

Thanks though!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12929088*
> It looks gigantic in your room O_O


That's what she said.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12935080*
> That's what she said.


Really...

Anyways I can't vote in the MOTM thing fannblade not enough reps. Waiting on a reply for who I'm supposed to message for a vote >v<

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biokinetica;12928001*
> You don't get to see the updated pics until I get my after-market cooler.


Dang I just realized how different the top of the HAF X looks. Alos are those USB 3 ports? I knew the new HAF 932 Advanced had USB 3 ports.


----------



## maxextz

its a pity where you have your case because you cant see the window.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;12923243*
> Wow.. Didnt realize there were so many HAF owners... Great thread.
> 
> Grabbing one this week, got a new PSU coming and going to move everything over this weekend .
> 
> Will surely post some pics...


you will love it.its one thing looking at the pics but having it and using it its a fantastic case.


----------



## Bigpapa42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12935675*
> Dang I just realized how different the top of the HAF X looks. Alos are those USB 3 ports? I knew the new HAF 932 Advanced had USB 3 ports.


Yup, the HAF X has two USB 3.0 ports on the front panel.


----------



## phazer11

Does my avatar look seriously freaking huge to anyone else O.O?


----------



## PharaohFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12936181*
> Does my avatar look seriously freaking huge to anyone else O.O?


Yes


----------



## PapaSmurf

Switch back to no avatar, delete that avatar image, convert your existing avatar image to either a jpg or gig, then upload it and see if that helps. I've seen png images cause problems as avatar images in the past. And make sure the gif or jpg is sized correctly to 120 x 120 pixels before you upload it.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12936181*
> Does my avatar look seriously freaking huge to anyone else O.O?


LOL, that's awesome.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12937338*
> Switch back to no avatar, delete that avatar image, convert your existing avatar image to either a jpg or gig, then upload it and see if that helps. I've seen png images cause problems as avatar images in the past. And make sure the gif or jpg is sized correctly to 120 x 120 pixels before you upload it.


Yeah, I'm PM'ing him about it, the site doesn't seem to like those dimensions for whatever reason and is trying to rescale it. I've cleared the last couple posts in the meantime since the avatar is intrusive. I'll leave the other one so we can see when he's fixed it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PharaohFish;12932255*
> Hey all,
> I've had my HAF 922 for a couple weeks now (just built my sig rig) and I have a question about the front USB panels. Any USB device that I plug into the first (left port when looking straight at it) does not work, Windows says it has "malfunctioned". But the second port works fine. Is this a problem with the case or should I post this for my motherboard?
> 
> I checked some pages but only found people saying all USB ports stopped working or the entire front panel.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Try swapping them on the MoBo. If the right one now does it then it's the MoBo. if the Left one still does it then it's the I/O panel from your 922. If it's the I/O Cooler Master will send you a new one without you sending in you case(depending on where you're at of course), I'm of the mind however that it may not be either and that maybe one of your standoffs is loose allowing a lane to jump its traffic to the MoBo tray. I'm not doubting your work. Just have found that the simplest explanation is generally the right one.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12936181*
> Does my avatar look seriously freaking huge to anyone else O.O?


It's fixed


----------



## PharaohFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12937501*
> Try swapping them on the MoBo. If the right one now does it then it's the MoBo. if the Left one still does it then it's the I/O panel from your 922. If it's the I/O Cooler Master will send you a new one without you sending in you case(depending on where you're at of course), I'm of the mind however that it may not be either and that maybe one of your standoffs is loose allowing a lane to jump its traffic to the MoBo tray. I'm not doubting your work. Just have found that the simplest explanation is generally the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Alright, I'll completely re-check everything while I put on a Hyper 212+ next week (which should fit in this case, even with a 200mm CoolerMaster side fan?).
Could have easily done something wrong as this was my first time building entirely by myself


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12935675*
> Dang I just realized how different the top of the HAF X looks. Alos are those USB 3 ports? I knew the new HAF 932 Advanced had USB 3 ports.


The blue ones are. I want to get something like this for them down the road, though. Those blue wires stealing my I/O ports are pissing me off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12935925*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a pity where you have your case because you cant see the window.


Gonna have to cut me some slack; it's a dorm, and there isn't much I can do about it.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12937380*
> Yeah, I'm PM'ing him about it, the site doesn't seem to like those dimensions for whatever reason and is trying to rescale it. I've cleared the last couple posts in the meantime since the avatar is intrusive. I'll leave the other one so we can see when he's fixed it.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biokinetica;12937864*
> The blue ones are. I want to get something like this for them down the road, though. Those blue wires stealing my I/O ports are pissing me off.
> 
> Gonna have to cut me some slack; it's a dorm, and there isn't much I can do about it.


My ASUS board came with a USB 3 connector that exits through one of the PCI Slots.


----------



## 10acjed

Getting started... Hopefully will be complete by Sat evening....

[Build Log] CoolerMaster HAF 932 + PSU Upgrade

Love the case already... As you can see from my old one I was ready....


----------



## lawrencendlw

you do know that most coffee makers have a auto brew setting now a days right? Lol or if your really feeling needy, you could write a program to turn it on and make the coffee for you. You could even involve some robotics into it and have it do everything for you but that takes a whole lot of nerd mojo to pull that off... when you figure it out then put me on the waiting list to buy the first one off of you ok?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12876777*
> I will say "Now THAT'S an operating system!" when it makes my coffee in the morning... or becomes 100% virus-proof, whichever happens first. Other than that... nothing really I am interested in. Just let me play games and balance the checkbook, watch movies and listen to music and I am fine.


Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!


----------



## huhh

Anyone mount a 220 rad in the top front 6x5 1/4" drive bay section of a HAF X? I plan on getting some Universal GPU blocks for my two GTX 460's. Already took out the swappable bays so i have the whole section to work with.

I do have a 320 rad on the top so that give me around 70mm of room to fit between the front of the case and end of my 320 rad. Kinda means no Push/Pull, just a Push or pull.


----------



## _REAPER_

Its good to be back.. Well after a bad bad bad overclocking session and a fried mobo I am finally back up and running lol.. It is good to be back I missed the thread


----------



## joelmartinez

I will join....When I get a camera, this whole not having a camera thing is really impeding my ability to join clubs and I can't use my phone because it don't transfer easy


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PharaohFish;12937704*
> Alright, I'll completely re-check everything while I put on a Hyper 212+ next week (which should fit in this case, even with a 200mm CoolerMaster side fan?).
> Could have easily done something wrong as this was my first time building entirely by myself


Should get the H50 but if you're set on the 212+ I wouldn't bad mouth it.
















Welcome back Reaper. Was hoping you wouldn't be back so I could claim HoF win but... j/k







Welcome back bro.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jon5270

Hello all









Well I got to posting my worklog. It isn't the best, as I am still new to all this. I just set up my crappy camera on a tripod to help with my shakiness. Just need to remember to push the button. If you all have any comments feel free to let me know. Thread link below.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod.html

Jon


----------



## cyclometric

I finally broke down last night and bought a dremel and some reinforced cutting discs, in preparation for the cutting of the PSU tray. But as I was thinking about that, I started to consider top mounting the PSU. If I did, I could keep the fan I just spent so much time on, mounted in the roof, slightly forward of where it is stock. Then I would mount the rad on the bottom.

It just seems like a better use of space, since otherwise the area between the PSU and the HD cage would be empty. I think there would be more room for a shroud on the radiator fans without worry about hitting the motherboard (I only have one GPU and my sound card is miniscule). Also, I'd like to be able to use the second fan I just spent so much time on, and there wouldn't be anywhere else to mount it once I cut a window in the side panel.

I don't recall seeing anyone having done this, and couldn't find one by searching either so please feel free to give a thumbs up or down with your thoughts.

Mockup of component placement:


----------



## Ceadderman

Well since heat rises I'm not sure that would be a good place for it. You'll be blowing heat across your system and up into the PSU. Having the PSU mounted at the bottom intaking cooler air is better than intaking warmer air at the top. Not to mention the warm air would be recycled back into the loop.









I've seen the PSU done up top but I would do it with the intake fan at the top as well if you're insistent on running it the way you've mapped it out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

The heat rising won't have anything to do with it since any fans you have would easily overpower the natural heat rising effect.. Even a fan with 2 or 3 cfm would move more than enough air to to that. But the ability to push the hot air from a rad directly out of the case while it is mounted at the bottom is rather limited. You would be much better off with the PSU at the bottom and the rad at the top with the fans blowing out the top.


----------



## huhh

1) Having your rad on the bottom as an intake would warm up your whole system. Plus you need a lot of room under your case to pull air in from outside it for it to work properly.

2) having your rad on the bottom as an exhaust you would still need a lot of room under your case to expel all that air, even more if you have a push/pull setup.

The top is a perfect place for a rad. Hot air rises, you can add a pull to your rad without losing any space inside your case. You can mount your pump on the bottom of the case UNDER your reservoir.

I just think having it at the bottom is not the best thing to do....


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12939459*
> I've seen the PSU done up top but I would do it with the intake fan at the top as well if you're insistent on running it the way you've mapped it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah that's what I was thinking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12939629*
> The heat rising won't have anything to do with it since any fans you have would easily overpower the natural heat rising effect.. Even a fan with 2 or 3 cfm would move more than enough air to to that. But the ability to push the hot air from a rad directly out of the case while it is mounted at the bottom is rather limited. You would be much better off with the PSU at the bottom and the rad at the top with the fans blowing out the top.


I would be counting on the other fans in the case (front 230, top 230, rear 140 (85cfm not stock) to move the warmed air coming in from the rad. After all, the HAF does mean high air flow, or shouldn't I be able to count on that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;12939660*
> 1) Having your rad on the bottom as an intake would warm up your whole system. Plus you need a lot of room under your case to pull air in from outside it for it to work properly.
> 
> 2) having your rad on the bottom as an exhaust you would still need a lot of room under your case to expel all that air, even more if you have a push/pull setup.
> 
> The top is a perfect place for a rad. Hot air rises, you can add a pull to your rad without losing any space inside your case. You can mount your pump on the bottom of the case UNDER your reservoir.
> 
> I just think having it at the bottom is not the best thing to do....


Why would I need more than the usual amount of room at the bottom to intake air? It is _air_.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12939792*
> Why would I need more than the usual amount of room at the bottom to intake air? It is _air_.


It's called a bottleneck. It would be like trying to use a vacuum with half of the opening closed off.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12939792*
> Why would I need more than the usual amount of room at the bottom to intake air? It is _air_.


Ahhhh but it still is the bottom of the case and you limit the amount of flow coming in or going out by mounting there. I believe that's what he was trying to say. I think I will take pic of my bottom filter tomorrow. It's too dark in the house right now for a good shot. I have to clean my Radiator setup too. But mounted down below you'll have a lot of dust to clear if you go straight intake there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;12939792*
> Yeah that's what I was thinking
> 
> I would be counting on the other fans in the case (front 230, top 230, rear 140 (85cfm not stock) to move the warmed air coming in from the rad. After all, the HAF does mean high air flow, or shouldn't I be able to count on that?
> 
> Why would I need more than the usual amount of room at the bottom to intake air? It is _air_.


A fan has enough trouble pushing/pulling air through the rad, you want to make it even harder? It's a fan not a vacuum.

I raised my case 1" off my desk so my PSU has more room to move air...


----------



## ezveedub

I added the casters to my 932 to get it more air from underneath.


----------



## L D4WG

Has anyone had any luck putting an NZXT Sentry II into a HAF-X? I purchased one and completely forgot the HAF-X uses tool less drive management, and the Sentry is to short for the thing to grab it :S. I really don't want to drill holes but it looks like its going to be the only option


----------



## Ceadderman

Shouldn't have to drill holes in your Bays to mount anything. CM was smart about that by adding slots at most major screw points. I could be wrong that you might have to drill a couple holes to get access to the NZXT Sentry II mounting points but it should be relatively simple if you have a punch to set the marks prior to drilling.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## huhh

Before i ever drill i check if 3m double sided tape works....that **** is strong....


----------



## L D4WG

Good advice from both you guys, I didnt even think of drilling the sentry! I was convinced I would have to dril my drive bay, I hope the sentry is long enough to reach the first set of pins from the bay lock.

I guess my next option is the 3M!!!


----------



## joelmartinez

on my 922 to install a fan controller just remove the tooless mechanism it takes 5 seconds then use some screws


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;12939961*
> A fan has enough trouble pushing/pulling air through the rad, you want to make it even harder? It's a fan not a vacuum.
> 
> I raised my case 1" off my desk so my PSU has more room to move air...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12940024*
> I added the casters to my 932 to get it more air from underneath.


List Updated

maybe something like this.


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


on my 922 to install a fan controller just remove the tooless mechanism it takes 5 seconds then use some screws


I only had a very brief look, but I didn't know you could remove the tooless mech, thanks for the info!


----------



## joelmartinez

yeah and you can put it back on after it does take a bit of work (~5 min.) to get it back on when you take it off you get 2 springs, 2 white gear things, and 2 black pieces I can't explain how they all fit together without a camera (which i don't have, that's why i can't join this club)


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


without a camera (which i don't have, that's why i can't join this club)


Go get one! Hurry were waiting.









*Don't Forget*
Everyone needs to head over and vote for the MOTM. The build first on the list has amazing detail on sleeving and wire routing, PERFECTION!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Go get one! Hurry were waiting.









*Don't Forget*
Everyone needs to head over and vote for the MOTM. The build first on the list has amazing detail on sleeving and wire routing, PERFECTION!


Haha I woulda sent him for the Lifecam Cinema which I use. Same price and he can make movies with and post them to YouTube.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Got my xspc kit leak testing in my had 932...she is gonna look so sweet!


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



Go get one! Hurry were waiting.


Dude with $60 I could get a GPU cooler, I'll borrow a camera when I get the chance or i'll get a webcam used for like $5 or something


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12940572*
> Haha I woulda sent him for the Lifecam Cinema which I use. Same price and he can make movies with and post them to YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That's true. We'll just keep pushing him till he gets something!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


That's true. We'll just keep pushing him till he gets something!










Yup yup. $60 for a webcam that gives him 720 and 1080p? ****, you couldn't get into a movie theatre for less these days.







lulz

Peeps need to check out my HAF 932 Vid in my sig links. Rate Comment Subscribe.









~Ceadder


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;12940593*
> Dude with $60 I could get a GPU cooler, I'll borrow a camera when I get the chance or i'll get a webcam used for like $5 or something










I know it's hard to channel money away from a build.


----------



## joelmartinez

Red


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12940649*
> Yup yup. $60 for a webcam that gives him 720 and 1080p? ****, you couldn't get into a movie theatre for less these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> Peeps need to check out my HAF 932 Vid in my sig links. Rate Comment Subscribe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Couldn't get past the noise to watch more than a few seconds of it. It's definitely red though.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



I know it's hard to channel money away from a build.


I got $120 that's it and i get an additional $3.50 each week so it's pretty difficult to keep my computer up to date i rely on presents


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12940728*
> Couldn't get past the noise to watch more than a few seconds of it. It's definitely red though.


Stupid YouTube. I even clicked that link and it came up with the song I had replace it. Wish there was a better Vid system available.









You JUST clicked I'm guessing?









I'm gonna email those ****ers and give em a piece of my mind.







... don't know what you're on about PS but the music works fine now. If the music is noise turn it down brutha I won't be offended.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MexGT

I want more system pics !!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Before Paint

After Paint

And yes before anyone asks there are two 932s' in that second shot.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceej

I'm not very crafty, so round off that duct probably wouldn't be something I'd do. But I have a better idea maybe. My RAM (HyperX) came with a dual80mm fan. I'd like to put that thing on the side of my graphics cards but the way it secures is with a metal "clip" it basically is a metal piece that wedges in. I am worried that because it is metal, if it is touching a PCB it will fry it... is that true?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


I'm not very crafty, so round off that duct probably wouldn't be something I'd do. But I have a better idea maybe. My RAM (HyperX) came with a dual80mm fan. I'd like to put that thing on the side of my graphics cards but the way it secures is with a metal "clip" it basically is a metal piece that wedges in. I am worried that because it is metal, if it is touching a PCB it will fry it... is that true?


Depending on your Card you can get an add on cooler and do better with that than a dual 60mm(the actual size of your RAM cooler I believe) cooler.

Scythe makes one that is a 120mm I think. Not sure since I run the stock Batmobile on my card.









I understand that you probably want to keep your cost down but sometimes that costs more than what making the purchase would cost.











~Ceadder


----------



## rejamerah

i want in


----------



## Ceadderman

Someone is missing out on their Eyefiniti I'm afraid. Love that poster behind your monitors, no pun intended of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## rejamerah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Someone is missing out on their Eyefiniti I'm afraid. Love that poster behind your monitors, no pun intended of course.









~Ceadder










lol i wish i have a longer desk


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rejamerah*


lol i wish i have a longer desk










Your desk is plenty long enough if your monitors can go portrait or if you can afford a triple monitor stand to mount them to. My desk is 2.5' wide and I can do the same thing. I'm just too damn broke to be able to at the moment.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

rejamerah said:


> i want in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need sunglasses your case is so bright... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus ceadddddeeerr, is that a new case for the megatron polymorphing poweranger that is your monster behmoth case?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah;12942386*
> i want in


You're in. Welcome


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12943111*
> plus ceadddddeeerr, is that a new case for the megatron polymorphing poweranger that is your monster behmoth case?










Not sure what you mean. Mebbe it's the late hour...









You critiquin my Vid?









My Cabby is only a single right now. Hope to get started on the build at the start of the Summer.









But water cooling comes first. My NB demands it. Litterally. Woke me up in the middle of the night the other night with a knife to my throat and told me I wasn't long for this world if I kept ignoring him.









Needless to say I caved and am now looking to beg borrow sell or steal to make it happen.









So please hep a brutha out. I have items 4 sell in FS/Wanted threads.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 10acjed

The more I see pics with the black/painted interior the more I think I should do mine...

Figure its better now then tearing it all down later and doing it...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;12943765*
> The more I see pics with the black/painted interior the more I think I should do mine...
> 
> Figure its better now then tearing it all down later and doing it...


Yup now is the time to do it...

...Jes take it down to the steel chassis... and scratch up the powder coat(don't open up steel spots just rough it up so the paint will stick properly) with a piece of paper. Prolly around 400 grit or so. I used Emery Cloth on mine. Only the grey coat. The wipe it down a few times with tack cloth or a damp towel. There is a couple of tutorials on the OP. Some people say that you should de-rivet and spray each piece separately. But you don't need to do that. Just make sure to block off every bit that you don't want the fresh paint to get onto. I blocked off the grill on my door so the paint wouldn't get on the outside.

I also used Rust-O-Leum Advanced Formula in Satin Black which is damn close to the color of the outside if there is any noticeable difference.









Check out the Sig Link Vid if you want to see what it looks like now. That was the beginning of the work.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## shredzy

Is anyone using a HAF932 window with the HAFX (942)? Does it fit correctly as it says?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy;12943898*
> Is anyone using a HAF932 window with the HAFX (942)? Does it fit correctly as it says?


Yes and Yes.

lawrencedlw is actually.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Stradigos441

If anyone has the actual HAF 932 window, and wants to trade for the AMD edition window, let me know. It's in decent condition. I'd give it a 8/10. PM me for details and pics.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stradigos441;12944016*
> If anyone has the actual HAF 932 window, and wants to trade for the AMD edition window, let me know. It's in decent condition. I'd give it a 8/10. PM me for details and pics.


Trade ya front fan grills.









I'd trade ya doors but I like my MDCiFlex filter. It reminds when it's time to clean them.









I've had this cabby for a year and STILL haven't removed the front protective film off the emblem.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ahhell

Oooo the black interior looks so nice.

I might have to go buy some paint!

Would spaying down a primer first help? Or is the sandpaper trick good enough?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahhell;12944997*
> Oooo the black interior looks so nice.
> 
> I might have to go buy some paint!
> 
> Would spaying down a primer first help? Or is the sandpaper trick good enough?


Sand paper trick is good enough. Technically the PC is primer.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Konstantinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet_DNA;12878930*
> Please add me to the HAF 922 Club!


2 Questions, if you please.

What is that bad**s looking Cooler Master CPU cooler you got there?









Does it come in Intel?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantinov;12945713*
> 2 Questions, if you please.
> 
> What is that bad**s looking Cooler Master CPU cooler you got there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in Intel?


V6 GT... and it does look nice!


----------



## Bigpapa42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantinov;12945713*
> 2 Questions, if you please.
> 
> What is that bad**s looking Cooler Master CPU cooler you got there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in Intel?


Its a Cooler Master V6 and it does fit Intel.

Edit - too slow...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigpapa42;12945847*
> Its a Cooler Master V6 and it does fit Intel.
> 
> Edit - too slow...


Hehehehe... ONLY because I was looking at it already!


----------



## Bigpapa42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12945886*
> Hehehehe... ONLY because I was looking at it already!


I was eying it up before my build as well. Ended up just going with the Hyper 212+ which has been more than enough. Still love the look of the V6...


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12945561*
> Technically the PC is primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## maxextz

v8 looks better imo.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^I agree that V8 looks better, but we're OC'ers and looks only get you to 3.8ghz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12946835*


Roll your eyes when you have a tutorial up in the OP. Til then...









PC is Powder Coat by the way. The standard 932 is PC'ed inside and out. The ONLY reason that a cabinet would need priming is if you're going to be spraying on bare metal. Since a painted surface is a primed surface the PC is what? A primer.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

A CM V6 going up for auction here


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12946941*
> ^^^I agree that V8 looks better, but we're OC'ers and looks only get you to 3.8ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll your eyes when you have a tutorial up in the OP. Til then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC is Powder Coat by the way. The standard 932 is PC'ed inside and out. The ONLY reason that a cabinet would need priming is if you're going to be spraying on bare metal. Since a painted surface is a primed surface the PC is what? A primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Primer helps adhesion and if you sand through the PC. Yea I know what PC is computers are not my main hobby. I always say better safe than sorry. Whatever.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12947493*
> Primer helps adhesion and if you sand through the PC. Yea I know what PC is computers are not my main hobby. I always say better safe than sorry. Whatever.


:thinking:i don't know why your even arguing when a couple of sharpies will have the job done in no time with no hassle. plus multicoloured artwork


----------



## ahhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;12947828*
> :thinking:i don't know why your even arguing when a couple of sharpies will have the job done in no time with no hassle. plus multicoloured artwork


LOL. Yeah I'm sure that would look spectacular.
Might work if you are going for the ghetto look.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Instead of sand paper or emery cloth use the right tool for the job. It's called a scuff pad and is easier to work with and will do a better job of prepping the surface.

And yes, you absolutely NEED to use primer. The paint will stick better and will be more resistant to scratches. If you are going to do the job take a few extra minutes and do it right or don't bother. Personally I recommend 2 coats of Self Etching Primer followed by at least 3 coats of color. You then need to let the case sit unused for a couple of weeks for the paint to fully cure and harden or it will scratch and/or peel when you start installing your hardware. DO NOT RUSH THIS. You will regret it later. You'll have some people post that they painted their case without prepping the surface, without using primer, and installed their hardware the next day and theirs didn't scratch, but take the word of someone who has been doing this stuff longer than the majority of OCN members have even been alive, DO NOT LISTEN TO THEM. Anything worth doing is worth doing right. If you don't you'll end up with a case with scratches that looks like crap after awhile and you'll just end up taking it all apart and doing it over, only this time it will 10 times as much work as you'll need to completely strip all of the paint you applied the first time to get the paint to adhere properly. That is a LOT of wasted time and effort. Either do it right or don't waste your time.


----------



## Kahbrohn

@ PapaSmurf - Any particular self-etching primer that you would recommend?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12948278*
> Instead of sand paper or emery cloth use the right tool for the job. It's called a scuff pad and is easier to work with and will do a better job of prepping the surface.
> 
> And yes, you absolutely NEED to use primer. The paint will stick better and will be more resistant to scratches. If you are going to do the job take a few extra minutes and do it right or don't bother. Personally I recommend 2 coats of Self Etching Primer followed by at least 3 coats of color. You then need to let the case sit unused for a couple of weeks for the paint to fully cure and harden or it will scratch and/or peel when you start installing your hardware. DO NOT RUSH THIS. You will regret it later. You'll have some people post that they painted their case without prepping the surface, without using primer, and installed their hardware the next day and theirs didn't scratch, but take the word of someone who has been doing this stuff longer than the majority of OCN members have even been alive, DO NOT LISTEN TO THEM. Anything worth doing is worth doing right. If you don't you'll end up with a case with scratches that looks like crap after awhile and you'll just end up taking it all apart and doing it over, only this time it will 10 times as much work as you'll need to completely strip all of the paint you applied the first time to get the paint to adhere properly. That is a LOT of wasted time and effort. Either do it right or don't waste your time.


^^agreed..I painted my scout. 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint. I only let it dry a couple days and got chips and scratches on it while just re assembling the case. Take your time and do it right.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh wow touchy touchy. Look just so we're all on the same wave length and not taking pot shots at each other. I'm OCD and anal retentive. I have a tendency to explain the simplest of terms and not fully esplain the broader things.

Just cause I esplained what PC means, doesn't call for snippiness toward me or anyone else. Blue-Cat was talking about BLACK Sharpee I imagine and that is a great touch up tool on a primed surface.

My only issue was the single icon without input. If you got somethin ta say say it. If not then please understand when you leave something like that I may take it the wrong way I may take it the right way. But I'm OCD and I will definitely comment on it. It's nothing personal, I noticed these things and am just trying to figure out the issue if there is one and how best to address it.

Unless you have broad patches of bare steel there is no reason to spend money on the Primer. The reason being is that your paint has a good chance of being too thick. On the MoBo tray that's not a big deal especially if you use standoffs to protect the threads. However the door jambs can't have paint buildup(as well as any place that has friction) because they will have a tendency to mess up your topcoat when you remove doors or slide HDD trays in or re-installing the thumb latches.

I apologize is someone's feelings were hurt. Not my intention at all. Having been in the Service it was drilled into me to give it to ya straight. I've been in the Service since I was hatched. Born @ NAS Memphis and lived under the roof of a Combat Vet. I try to take everyone's feelings into account but well thems the breaks.









Pops, we're talking about the 932. I'll take your word, but this was my MoS when I sailed on one of the biggest PoS rust buckets afloat since the Ike.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Btw cheadderman, saw your video and its sweet. Bright red case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12948323*
> @ PapaSmurf - Any particular self-etching primer that you would recommend?


Any NAME brand will work. I normally use Martin Seniour from NAPA, but that is because I worked at NAPA for several years and had some training on their products, plus I got the employee discount. But Krylon and Rust-O-Leum should work just as well. Just stay away from the cheap, house brands. A top quality primer followed by lower quality top coat would be better than a cheap primer and top of the line color coat. It's the Primer (along with the prep) that makes it all work


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12948491*
> Btw cheadderman, saw your video and its sweet. Bright red case.


Thanks BD.









Though not bright enough for my taste. Should be bright enough to view the white letters on my cheapo KB since the window is just above desktop height. I'm accustomed to being able to read in red light since that's running dark in the Navy. Our country doesn't run white lamps except below decks anywhere there is an exterior hatch that personnel can access topside. This includes the Conning Tower(wheel house) where I've worked more than a few times...

Well anyway it's not nearly bright enough for what I'm used to. Even 22 years later.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12948877*
> Thanks BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though not bright enough for my taste. Should be bright enough to view the white letters on my cheapo KB since the window is just above desktop height. I'm accustomed to being able to read in red light since that's running dark in the Navy. Our country doesn't run white lamps except below decks anywhere there is an exterior hatch that personnel can access topside. This includes the Conning Tower(wheel house) where I've worked more than a few times...
> 
> Well anyway it's not nearly bright enough for what I'm used to. Even 22 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


lol was i the only guy in the military that had a crap job? all i did was track mortars and rockets all day in a radar truck....

atleast your case has all one color. mine will have red, blue and 2 yate loons


----------



## 10acjed

My process wil be:
Scuff Pad
Primer
Paint

Could probably get away without the primer, but for a couple bucks and a little time may as well do a detailed job...

Debating doing a color overspray in it as well, give it that powder coat look..... Going to test it and see how it looks....

Unfortunately have a lot going on right now, father in-law had bypass surgery this week. So my work is postponed til fri night or sat morn.. Gotta do a little here and there when I have free time


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12948422*
> 
> Unless you have broad patches of bare steel there is no reason to spend money on the Primer. The reason being is that your paint has a good chance of being too thick. On the MoBo tray that's not a big deal especially if you use standoffs to protect the threads. However the door jambs can't have paint buildup(as well as any place that has friction) because they will have a tendency to mess up your topcoat when you remove doors or slide HDD trays in or re-installing the thumb latches.


Sorry, but you are completely and totally 100% wrong. The paint would only end up too thick if you use overly heavy coats. 2 light coats of primer and 2 to 3 light coats of color will NOT build up too thick to have any adverse effect.

And yes, you do need the primer. The inside of a case is bare metal, especially once you use a scuff pad. Without the primer the paint won't properly adhere to the surface which is what will cause it to scratch or peel when you install/remove hard drives, optical drives, side panels, etc.

It isn't "wasting money" to use primer. It's a waste of time and money to NOT use it.

I've painted over 50 cases over the years, all but two of them using primer. All of the ones with primer look just as good 3 or 4 years down the line as they did when they were finished. Most have absolutely no scratches or other blemishes. The few that have any are due to the user not taking a modicum of care when working inside the cases and mounting hardware. The two that primer wasn't used on (and that was done as a test to see how well that worked), using the exact same top coat paint as the ones with primer, and allowed to dry just as long (2 weeks) before assembly started scratching from the very beginning of installation of the drives and looked like crap within a couple of days. You can do what ever you want, but please do not recommend that others follow your poor advice. Anyone who knows anything about paint knows your advice is incorrect.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12948914*
> lol was i the only guy in the military that had a crap job? all i did was track mortars and rockets all day in a radar truck....
> 
> atleast your case has all one color. mine will have red, blue and 2 yate loons










I was gonna be a Marine, but my Recruiter(from the same station no less) was shipped off to got knows where and that station didn't send any more Marine recruiters. I woulda GLADLY swapped MoS'es with ya. I loved the service and would do it all over again but a Battleship being recommed is top heavy. Typical crew on any thing but a floating Stamp has MAYBE one Captain onboard. My ship had 4 Captains Naval, and 1 Security Detachment Captain. We coulda sunk if we sideswiped a log the wrong way and done a good old fashioned Kayak roll. Trust me I've seen more Captains inspections in one month than most people see in 4 months. Our CO was a Captain, XO Captain, Ranking Ops was Captain, Chaplain was a Captain. Oh and I forgot before I mustered out our Supply and Dental officers were both Captains. That's a lot of freakin brass to duck. Essentially the same as having 4 Bird Colonels' riding shotgun up yer keester with magnifying glass and 45 degree hand torch to guide them. And you can't get away from them cause you're all sequestered on this floating Island that has no privacy.









I wanted the Ghillie Suit life and instead got the floating party from hell.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah;12942386*
> i want in


Is that stock the led fans etc? Man the more I see the HAF X's Top the more jealous I am
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12944148*
> Trade ya front fan grills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd trade ya doors but I like my MDCiFlex filter. It reminds when it's time to clean them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this cabby for a year and STILL haven't removed the front protective film off the emblem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Lol You have the AMD edition case? I like the window. Anyways Linkie me to those filters please?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantinov;12945713*
> 2 Questions, if you please.
> 
> What is that bad**s looking Cooler Master CPU cooler you got there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in Intel?


I like my V6 cooler although my lights stopped working for some reason after I installed it the 5th time >v< it's only like a month old







just outside of return policy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12946908*
> v8 looks better imo.


I like the V8 too I was looking at getting it or the NH-D14 if I had 15 more bucks but alas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;12948940*
> My process wil be:
> Scuff Pad
> Primer
> Paint
> 
> Could probably get away without the primer, but for a couple bucks and a little time may as well do a detailed job...
> 
> Debating doing a color overspray in it as well, give it that powder coat look..... Going to test it and see how it looks....
> 
> Unfortunately have a lot going on right now, father in-law had bypass surgery this week. So my work is postponed til fri night or sat morn.. Gotta do a little here and there when I have free time


Oh man I wish you guys luck.

On another note if I can find some nice red paints and my sanding/priming/painting kit (yes I have a kit for that lol) And figure out how to remove the HDD cage then I might be able to empty the case out and take it to a friends to paint it.


----------



## Nhb93

Smurf, I'm not trying to spread ideas, I just want to say how I went about painting my case.

I didn't take it apart first of all, which I wish I did. I started off with an ever so light scuff with some 80 grit or so sandpaper. I then applied 2 thick coats of primer, followed my 2 thick coats of paint. My cans had the "line" tips, so it actually was very efficient. The effect was like watching a professional paint a car. Layer, move down, layer, repeat. I'd still like to redo the whole thing with more paint, of a higher quality, or just get it powdercoated professionally. That's just me though.

The advice I will offer though is this. Be patient with this. Follow the painting directions, and don't rush it. If you just take care, it should come out as good as you want.


----------



## rejamerah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Is that stock the led fans etc? Man the more I see the HAF X's Top the more jealous I am


it didn't come with the case i had to buy them separately, but all the fans u see in the case are coolermasters LED fans


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Lol You have the AMD edition case? I like the window. Anyways Linkie me to those filters please?

On another note if I can find some nice red paints and my sanding/priming/painting kit (yes I have a kit for that lol) *And figure out how to remove the HDD cage then* I might be able to empty the case out and take it to a friends to paint it.


M'kay here are the filters...

 The newer 932 kit has two extra filters one for the 140 and 1 for the PCI slot grill next to the main door. But you can only get it in full kit form direct from the Manufacturer at present.

You can get the extra ones from performance-pcs though if you don't mind having to add them at add'l cost. Totally worth it since the shipping from the Manufacturer is from South Africa and you'll end up paying more. Only wished I'd gotten the top filter when I bought this kit.









Go take a look at the OP, I believe there are a couple painting tutorials. Mine which doesn't split the case and then one or more where they show you how to separate your rivets and allowing you access to that HDD rack. You can also find this information on YouTube.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

guys, my sharpie thing was a joke to lighten the mood. although I am yet to see someone with some inspired artwork on their case. Might have to buy a cheap case and get doodling. for touchups i'd rather use a paintbrush then use paint thinner or clearcoat to blur the edges.

The main points of the painting discussion...








*take your time!* - preferably have your rig in a different case as you want lots of time for paint layers to dry and the final thing to harden.







* scuff and buff* make sure you clean your surface well after scuffing.







*use primer.* even if you don't believe in its use its only ~$10 (Â£5) for a can and a huge piece of mind.







*light layers* keep your distance and keep moving. if you find you've missed a spot don't zoom in on it, gently sweep over it or wait til the next coat.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12950339*
> M'kay here are the filters...
> 
> The newer 932 kit has two extra filters one for the 140 and 1 for the PCI slot grill next to the main door. But you can only get it in full kit form direct from the Manufacturer at present.
> 
> You can get the extra ones from performance-pcs though if you don't mind having to add them at add'l cost. Totally worth it since the shipping from the Manufacturer is from South Africa and you'll end up paying more. Only wished I'd gotten the top filter when I bought this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a look at the OP, I believe there are a couple painting tutorials. Mine which doesn't split the case and then one or more where they show you how to separate your rivets and allowing you access to that HDD rack. You can also find this information on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks wow those are expensive XD is that 59.99 for the full kit >v<
Either way that's half what I paid for the case lmao.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12950531*
> Thanks wow those are expensive XD is that 59.99 for the full kit >v<
> Either way that's half what I paid for the case lmao.


But well worth the expense to keep your 932 as dust free as possible. They're washable with nothing but lukewarm water and magnetic enough to hold themselves onto the steel chassis. I even have the GPU ring filters for my 5770. Though I had to attach a sheetmetal ring to the surface of it for them to stick on with. If I ever have to RMA the card I still have an unused ring in case they send me a different Card since I got two of those.









Anyone that lives in a high dust environment like I do these things are worth their weight in gold. This is just from a couple of days of operation gonna be shutting down soon to give the system a break and to clean the filters.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## huhh

I used nylons on my intake fans to stop dust, working very well...almost no dust anymore. The stock HAF X filters were pretty useless I noticed. Felt a little weird buying nylons though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've used dryer sheets as dust filters. I especially liked the Downy Spring Fresh ones. Kept the dust out and also acted as an air freshener.


----------



## Ceadderman

<-----







is someone tryin ta tell me somethin?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I've used dryer sheets as dust filters. I especially liked the Downy Spring Fresh ones. Kept the dust out and also acted as an air freshener.


Not sure about using Dryer sheets since they're coated with fabric softener. The weave is already kinda tight knit as it is. I don't doubt you but I just can't see a system breathing comfortably with those things all over a case.









An if I want an airfreshener I'll get a pine tree to hang in Darkside. Either that or get one of those air in a can deals and only peel back the lid a little ways and set it on the floor.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

It depends on the dryer sheet. Some are denser than others which is one of the reasons that we used to use the Downey Sheets instead of some of the other brands. A lot of people used the ones just out of the dryer instead of new ones. They don't choke off enough air to make any appreciable difference in airflow compared to most regular fan filters.

You young un's don't know what you are missing by not using the good old MacGyver Methods like those of us who have been around the block a time or three.


----------



## joelmartinez

I use stock filter but I actually have no exhaust currently so the positive air pressure keeps dust out


----------



## phazer11

Interesting but ceadder never answered my question is that the full haf 932 kit?

Also ceadder you said you were going to start folding when the new client came out?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-v7-guide.html


----------



## Ceadderman

That's the full HAF 932 kit as available from Performance-PCs'. However I did say in that previous post that you would have to add a 140mm and whatever size the I/O keeper grill is to assemble what is the full kit direct from MDCiFlex which is in South Africa. The shipping from Germany is bad enough. I'm not sure I would want to pay those shipping prices from SA and the cost of the filters.









An I did say I would probably do it. One question though anyone know how much of hurt it puts on the NB? As it is right now for some ungodly reason my NB is running 51c right now. Not sure why cause I got BUBKIS running except my Browser. My AV updates are done. My system scanned before I shut down for maintenance and I'm not running any Vids or Music at the moment.









I've got the Folding page up and am looking at it right now. I take it I won't be able to do much while I'm folding?







?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


I use stock filter but I actually have no exhaust currently so the positive air pressure keeps dust out


Don't you believe it. My 932 would have a lot of dust bunnies inside it right now if I hadn't taken the step of blocking off all the 5.25 plates(except current ODD Bay) with Electrical tape. As it is it does get dust. I wish coulda taken a pic of my lower intake fan. There is dust on the back side of the blades. One would think that spooling it up after shutting it down every other day would keep it clear.

But _NOOOOOOOOOOO-OOOO_ (Insert best Sara Palin nasality) can't be THAT simple. I hafta get a cannister vac to blow my system out.









As good as these fans are they are nowhere near good enough to counter the natural airflow these HAF cabbys have.









~Ceadder


----------



## joelmartinez

I do regularly clean out my case (once every 1-2 weeks) so don't worry


----------



## Thogar

Curious... has anyone modded usb 3.0 ports to the front I/O panel on any of the cases (obviously excluding the haf x)?


----------



## mechavore884

add me for 932


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Curious... has anyone modded usb 3.0 ports to the front I/O panel on any of the cases (obviously excluding the haf x)?


You can using a $35 Asus controller card if you have one or using one of your rear 3.0 ports if you have one of those like I do. CM has a 3.0 Bay Device but they're still down at the moment.









Forgot to post these earlier. After cleaning. Note the tight azz weave of the screens.

~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You can using a $35 Asus controller card if you have one or using one of your rear 3.0 ports if you have one of those like I do. CM has a 3.0 Bay Device but they're still down at the moment.










The CM Store has been back up since sometime on Monday the 28th and is online right now.


----------



## Thogar

I mean the top I/O port, not the drive bays.
like the haf 932 for example, has 4 usb 2.0 ports on the top.
I mean taking apart a usb 3.0 bay (to get the usb 3.0 ports) and fitting them in the top I/O port (by replacing 2 of the 2.0 ports).
Soldering them into place or what not, then connecting the ports to the internal usb 3.0 connector on the mobo itself (like a p67 board for example).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


I mean the top I/O port, not the drive bays.
like the haf 932 for example, has 4 usb 2.0 ports on the top.
I mean taking apart a usb 3.0 bay (to get the usb 3.0 ports) and fitting them in the top I/O port (by replacing 2 of the 2.0 ports).
Soldering them into place or what not, then connecting the ports to the internal usb 3.0 connector on the mobo itself (like a p67 board for example).


I'm not sure that you can without the appropriate controller chip added to the board. Pretty sure that 2.0 standard would remain. About the only way I could see this up front is if one of the newer HAF 932 cabbys include 3.0 standard up top. But then that would just be a simple swap of the whole I/O pwr/rst panel I imagine. If you had a 2nd working I/O like I do(would have to dig out the cables) you might give it a shot. But there is nothing exact from one PCB to the next. My USB connectors at the PCB were 4 pin on one and 4 pin in 6 pin housing on the other. So I couldn't even sleeve them without removing them from the I/O panel that I modified the LEDs' on.









~Ceadder


----------



## Thogar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm not sure that you can without the appropriate controller chip added to the board. Pretty sure that 2.0 standard would remain. About the only way I could see this up front is if one of the newer HAF 932 cabbys include 3.0 standard up top. But then that would just be a simple swap of the whole I/O pwr/rst panel I imagine. If you had a 2nd working I/O like I do(would have to dig out the cables) you might give it a shot. But there is nothing exact from one PCB to the next. My USB connectors at the PCB were 4 pin on one and 4 pin in 6 pin housing on the other. So I couldn't even sleeve them without removing them from the I/O panel that I modified the LEDs' on.









~Ceadder










the p8p67 pro i just bought has an internal usb 3.0 connector for 2 3.0 ports.
also i have a spare usb 3.0 bay to modify


----------



## PapaSmurf

It would probably be easier to just mount it in a drive bay cover as I don't think the size would match with what CM uses in their front I/O panels.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


PC is Powder Coat by the way. The standard 932 is PC'ed inside and out. The ONLY reason that a cabinet would need priming is if you're going to be spraying on bare metal. Since a painted surface is a primed surface the PC is what? A primer.









~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Primer helps adhesion and if you sand through the PC. Yea I know what PC is computers are not my main hobby. I always say better safe than sorry. Whatever.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Instead of sand paper or emery cloth use the right tool for the job. It's called a scuff pad and is easier to work with and will do a better job of prepping the surface.

And yes, you absolutely NEED to use primer. The paint will stick better and will be more resistant to scratches. If you are going to do the job take a few extra minutes and do it right or don't bother. Personally I recommend 2 coats of Self Etching Primer followed by at least 3 coats of color. You then need to let the case sit unused for a couple of weeks for the paint to fully cure and harden or it will scratch and/or peel when you start installing your hardware. DO NOT RUSH THIS. You will regret it later. You'll have some people post that they painted their case without prepping the surface, without using primer, and installed their hardware the next day and theirs didn't scratch, but take the word of someone who has been doing this stuff longer than the majority of OCN members have even been alive, DO NOT LISTEN TO THEM. Anything worth doing is worth doing right. If you don't you'll end up with a case with scratches that looks like crap after awhile and you'll just end up taking it all apart and doing it over, only this time it will 10 times as much work as you'll need to completely strip all of the paint you applied the first time to get the paint to adhere properly. That is a LOT of wasted time and effort. Either do it right or don't waste your time.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


@ PapaSmurf - Any particular self-etching primer that you would recommend?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Any NAME brand will work. I normally use Martin Seniour from NAPA, but that is because I worked at NAPA for several years and had some training on their products, plus I got the employee discount. But Krylon and Rust-O-Leum should work just as well. Just stay away from the cheap, house brands. A top quality primer followed by lower quality top coat would be better than a cheap primer and top of the line color coat. It's the Primer (along with the prep) that makes it all work


*I was going to stay out of this, but!
I have had a paint gun in my hand for a lot of years. This subject is like the AMD-Intel or Ford-Chevy wars. What's right and whats wrong?
Can you grab a case wipe it down, spray it and it look good? YES
Will it last? Probably for the typical life of the case. (2 yrs)

Now if you want to do it right, that could be a matter of interpretation.
Everything is preparation. #1 it has to be clean before you even start sanding. "if its clean it will stick"

I agree with Papa on the scuff pad it's all I use to prep an interior of the case. That means hitting every spot.
Personnel I don't use etching primers as there designed for bare metal then meant to be primed again.
My favorite product that I use on ALL project (cases or cars) is a non-sanding primer sealer. It will provide excellent inter-coat adhesion for the top coat and doesn't need to be sanded, like a primer surfacer.
Application is the second most important part, like Papa said use thin even coats especially with the sealer and make sure each coat has had time to flash off (dry to touch) if you stack coats wet on wet it will have a tough time drying. But if you spray it to dry or ambient temps are to high it won't have time to adhere to the previous coat. With auto paint you can control this with different reducers or ******ers. You don't have that option with spray paint. I temps are much above 75F you will have a tough time getting an even finish as most are designed try dry very fast.
Do I think you need to wait 2 weeks for it to dry? No if application is right and temps are good couple days should be fine. Especially on flat or semi-gloss colors.
If it's a gloss finish use your finger nail and see if it leaves a mark. Today's rattle cans provide an easy to spray finish but are know where near as durable as they were 10 yrs ago. 
That is why I don't recommend the need to fully disassemble the case it is way to easy to scratch or peel it sliding parts back together.

I could go on and on but that's my two pennies worth.*

Here is a car I finished last year. It's a 50 Chevy with 2010 Chrysler 300 white with 4 coats of Ice sparkle White pearl and 5 coats of Urethane clear coat. Completely block sanded flat with 1200 grit wet and buffed. Took 2 full days just to buff...I had the car 2 yrs, 6 months of that was welding in new metal. Results owner has 2 first place finishes so far. 
Tooten my own horn!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Got a question for ya fellows here that don't dissasemble your cases down completly...how the hell do you get an even coverage on corners and inside 5.25 bay?? Either u have spirit fingers or u r all liars!!! J/J


----------



## FannBlade

I usually start with the case upside down. and start getting everything covered. I use 4 1000 watt halogens to make sure I can see every crook and cranny. Once it's covered I will set it upright and spray it till it's all covered and even.


----------



## Bigo1087

I've had a Haf 932 for 2 years, then gave it to my roomate and I then I bought a

Haf 932 Black Editon......

Figured I Finally should upload a Couple Pics.....


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigo1087;12953780*
> I've had a Haf 932 for 2 years, then gave it to my roomate and I then I bought a
> 
> Haf 932 Black Editon......
> 
> Figured I Finally should upload a Couple Pics.....


Glad you did. Got you added to the list.


----------



## SheepMoose

Does anyone have a pic of a size comparison between the HAF 932 and the Corsair 800d?

And also, Would the haf 912 fit a GA-X58a UD7?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12952112*
> That's the full HAF 932 kit as available from Performance-PCs'. However I did say in that previous post that you would have to add a 140mm and whatever size the I/O keeper grill is to assemble what is the full kit direct from MDCiFlex which is in South Africa. The shipping from Germany is bad enough. I'm not sure I would want to pay those shipping prices from SA and the cost of the filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An I did say I would probably do it. One question though anyone know how much of hurt it puts on the NB? As it is right now for some ungodly reason my NB is running 51c right now. Not sure why cause I got BUBKIS running except my Browser. My AV updates are done. My system scanned before I shut down for maintenance and I'm not running any Vids or Music at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the Folding page up and am looking at it right now. I take it I won't be able to do much while I'm folding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Don't you believe it. My 932 would have a lot of dust bunnies inside it right now if I hadn't taken the step of blocking off all the 5.25 plates(except current ODD Bay) with Electrical tape. As it is it does get dust. I wish coulda taken a pic of my lower intake fan. There is dust on the back side of the blades. One would think that spooling it up after shutting it down every other day would keep it clear.
> 
> But _NOOOOOOOOOOO-OOOO_ (Insert best Sara Palin nasality) can't be THAT simple. I hafta get a cannister vac to blow my system out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As good as these fans are they are nowhere near good enough to counter the natural airflow these HAF cabbys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I see. So the real full kit is only available from the manufacturer? And as far as folding goes you can specifiy how much of the GPU/CPU you want it to use. So for GPU I'd say 100% unless you're gaming of photo editing etc. And CPU what ever you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12953743*
> I usually start with the case upside down. and start getting everything covered. I use 4 1000 watt halogens to make sure I can see every crook and cranny. Once it's covered I will set it upright and spray it till it's all covered and even.


Oh Paintowan Kanobi what can you teach this hafawan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigo1087;12953780*
> I've had a Haf 932 for 2 years, then gave it to my roomate and I then I bought a
> 
> Haf 932 Black Editon......
> 
> Figured I Finally should upload a Couple Pics.....


I like the yoshi decal where'd you get it if you don't mind? Is that a HAF 932 Intel Edition or AMD side Window I can't see it real well on the left?

Either way I like it and I want some of those panels for my case lol.
Edit upon further inspection I think it's just a clear window?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;12954023*
> Does anyone have a pic of a size comparison between the HAF 932 and the Corsair 800d?
> 
> And also, Would the haf 912 fit a GA-X58a UD7?


It should fit it. I know for a fact the HAF 932 goes up to UATX

Anyone know the shelf life of Artic Silver 5? I had 3/4 tube from 3-5+ years ago that I used on my Heatsink


----------



## Bigo1087

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12954202*
> I see. So the real full kit is only available from the manufacturer? And as far as folding goes you can specifiy how much of the GPU/CPU you want it to use. So for GPU I'd say 100% unless you're gaming of photo editing etc. And CPU what ever you want.
> 
> Oh Paintowan Kanobi what can you teach this hafawan?
> 
> I like the yoshi decal where'd you get it if you don't mind? Is that a HAF 932 Intel Edition or AMD side Window I can't see it real well on the left?
> 
> Either way I like it and I want some of those panels for my case lol.
> Edit upon further inspection I think it's just a clear window?
> 
> It should fit it. I know for a fact the HAF 932 goes up to UATX


Excuse me for the crappy photos, was using a POS camera

Yoshi is a reflection one the window from my t-shirt

The Case is a Haf 932 Black Editon, Came with Full side window, black interior and GPU duct. compared to stock 932.

You Can buy the Full Side Panel Door from Coolermaster Here:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=557


----------



## xPrestonn

ADD ME: HAF 922










BTW: old pic is old, new card/psu/wire management now lol.


----------



## joelmartinez

^dude in a 922 you can hide a bit more cables it takes about an hour to get it decent looking at least for a n00b like me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12954202*
> I see. So the real full kit is only available from the manufacturer? And as far as folding goes you can specifiy how much of the GPU/CPU you want it to use. So for GPU I'd say 100% unless you're gaming of photo editing etc. And CPU what ever you want.
> 
> Anyone know the shelf life of Artic Silver 5? I had 3/4 tube from 3-5+ years ago that I used on my Heatsink


1st yes the complete full kit is only available in complete form from South Africa. Unless of course you get PPCs kit which is 2 shy of a complete set. Both pieces are on the rear of the Cabinet. I think that both are listed in the regular MDCiFlex listings not the Custom listings.

Now obviously if I can set it to 50% usage I should be able to get by on that during the wake hours and I would just set it to full usage at sleep hours.

With the CPU level up feature I may experiment and see if I can't shorten a 12 hour log somewhat. Or if it would be more beneficial to run 2 or 3 cores. Full load on the 1st core isn't bad. Running 40c CPU and 49c NB. I stress my NB harder just playing FarCry 2.









I didn't know if I was going to Fold or not but I've been thinking over the past few days that since I cannot make any donations or bid on anything that I could at least Fold for Syrillian. He's a cool cat and I needed to get off my lazy butt and get at it. I grew up around Stanford and they were there twice for me as an ignorant whelp as well.









So here ya go I've been at it for a bit over an hour now and really can't tell a difference except in Temps. So here I am Folding for the cause.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12954710*
> 1st yes the complete full kit is only available in complete form from South Africa. Unless of course you get PPCs kit which is 2 shy of a complete set. Both pieces are on the rear of the Cabinet. I think that both are listed in the regular MDCiFlex listings not the Custom listings.
> 
> Now obviously if I can set it to 50% usage I should be able to get by on that during the wake hours and I would just set it to full usage at sleep hours.
> 
> With the CPU level up feature I may experiment and see if I can't shorten a 12 hour log somewhat. Or if it would be more beneficial to run 2 or 3 cores. Full load on the 1st core isn't bad. Running 40c CPU and 49c NB. I stress my NB harder just playing FarCry 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know if I was going to Fold or not but I've been thinking over the past few days that since I cannot make any donations or bid on anything that I could at least Fold for Syrillian. He's a cool cat and I needed to get off my lazy butt and get at it. I grew up around Stanford and they were there twice for me as an ignorant whelp as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here ya go I've been at it for a bit over an hour now and really can't tell a difference except in Temps. So here I am Folding for the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Cool hey ceadder know the shelf life of Artic Silver 5? What I have on the CPU right now is from what was a 3/4-1/2 full 3-5+(been opened at least a few years with cap on) year old tube. I swear >v< my old air cooler did a better job with it's thermal paste that came with it lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12954804*
> Cool hey ceadder know the shelf life of Artic Silver 5? What I have on the CPU right now is from what was a 3/4-1/2 full 3-5+(been opened at least a few years with cap on) year old tube. I swear >v< my old air cooler did a better job with it's thermal paste that came with it lol.


Well, I would think that as long as the tube hasn't had the cap left off it at all(never know) that your AS5 should be good. But the problem with that stuff is the 200 hour burn in time.

No Folder(IMHO) should be using such a long burn time TIM.

Maybe this it's time for you to get some G751? It's JUST AS good if not better because it's cheaper and has a ~8hr burn in time. I do anything I want with my system with fresh TIM on my CPU. Can't do that with AS5. You have to suffer through it's burn in and hope that you applied the correct amount. And if you feel queasy second guessing yourself that's just more money down the drain for what is supposed to be just as good.









I know it's from '09 but you really should check out the 80 Way TIM link in my Sig.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rck1984

Got bored of my "stock" HAF-922, painted some parts white and the interior black, looks much better in my opinion. What a little bit of paint can do



































_Front mesh white, drivebay buttons white and those cardslot thingies white._









_My H50 with 2x Gentle Typhoon's P/P, love them but looking forward to my first custom water build._










Thinking of adding more white, on the frontbezel, the I/O part and fans.
Though soon this comp goes to my girlfriend, planning on buying parts for my new rig ,going custom waterloop (my first one) in a Corsair Obsidian 800D but still putting cash a side at the moment









Pics are taken with girlfriends Canon 5D Mark II such an amazing device, its just me lacking photograph skills


----------



## Kahbrohn

Very nice RCK... I like it! Careful on adding more white. It may wind up being a bit overkill but that's just me.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12956968*
> Well, I would think that as long as the tube hasn't had the cap left off it at all(never know) that your AS5 should be good. But the problem with that stuff is the 200 hour burn in time.
> 
> No Folder(IMHO) should be using such a long burn time TIM.
> 
> Maybe this it's time for you to get some G751? It's JUST AS good if not better because it's cheaper and has a ~8hr burn in time. I do anything I want with my system with fresh TIM on my CPU. Can't do that with AS5. You have to suffer through it's burn in and hope that you applied the correct amount. And if you feel queasy second guessing yourself that's just more money down the drain for what is supposed to be just as good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's from '09 but you really should check out the 80 Way TIM link in my Sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah I did read most of that guide never finished it was too long and II didn't finish it all. Think I should use the stock cooler master paste that came with my cooler?
I mean the AS5 has been on there for like 3 weeks and I've been folding 24/7 with a 1.4 GHz overclock for 2 weeks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;12957728*
> Got bored of my "stock" HAF-922, painted some parts white and the interior black, looks much better in my opinion. What a little bit of paint can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Front mesh white, drivebay buttons white and those cardslot thingies white._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My H50 with 2x Gentle Typhoon's P/P, love them but looking forward to my first custom water build._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of adding more white, on the frontbezel, the I/O part and fans.
> Though soon this comp goes to my girlfriend, planning on buying parts for my new rig ,going custom waterloop (my first one) in a Corsair Obsidian 800D but still putting cash a side at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are taken with girlfriends Canon 5D Mark II such an amazing device, its just me lacking photograph skills


Nice!


----------



## BradleyW

Very nice colour scheme!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12958244*
> Very nice RCK... I like it! Careful on adding more white. It may wind up being a bit overkill but that's just me.


Was thinking of removing sticker/painting the PSU either completely black or black with 2 white stripes, painting 5850 shroud white (the part that is red now) and sleeving all my cables white. Not sure if i add more white to the frontbezel it might get too much indeed. On the other hand i dont know if its worth it since i am ordering parts for a new rig pretty soon, its very tempting though!









Thanks for the possitive reply's!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;12958864*
> Was thinking of removing sticker/painting the PSU either completely black or black with 2 white stripes, painting 5850 shroud white (the part that is red now) and sleeving all my cables white. Not sure if i add more white to the frontbezel it might get too much indeed. On the other hand i dont know if its worth it since i am ordering parts for a new rig pretty soon, its very tempting though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the possitive reply's!


That sounds good... Maybe leave the red lettering on the shroud? I like the PSU idea and giving it the two strip's... Make it look like the Ford GT or Dodge Viper...

The mobo that would go perfectly with your paint scheme would be the Crosshair IV's. The formula at least is black and red with white lighting and lettering. Should blend in perfectly with you color scheme. Newegg has one (open box) at a great price.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12958942*
> That sounds good... Maybe leave the red lettering on the shroud? I like the PSU idea and giving it the two strip's... Make it look like the Ford GT or Dodge Viper...
> 
> The mobo that would go perfectly with your paint scheme would be the Crosshair IV's. The formula at least is black and red with white lighting and lettering. Should blend in perfectly with you color scheme. Newegg has one (open box) at a great price.


I was thinking of a Ford GT or Viper too indeed








About the mainboard, its lovely and colors would match perfectly.. but like i said i'm gonna order parts for a new machine pretty soon, this one goes to my girlfriend then, i bet i would make her happy with it though. MAN you got me thinking now...








I aint happy with this ASUS board anyways, its a b*tch to overclock with, i mean its a solid board but i can only adjust 0.5 bit's and nothing in between. So i am forced to go for a higher Vcore then is needed.

Hmm...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;12959069*
> I was thinking of a Ford GT or Viper too indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the mainboard, its lovely and colors would match perfectly.. but like i said i'm gonna order parts for a new machine pretty soon, this one goes to my girlfriend then, i bet i would make her happy with it though. MAN you got me thinking now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aint happy with this ASUS board anyways, its a b*tch to overclock with, i mean its a solid board but i can only adjust 0.5 bit's and nothing in between. So i am forced to go for a higher Vcore then is needed.
> 
> Hmm...


GF's do not need OC'ed rigs. (J/K ladies!!!)

And... CHIV's are BD friendly!!! ;-) (or they will be with a BIOS update)


----------



## ahhell

I've seen pictures of where people have removed the locking mechanisms on the 5 1/4" drive bays. How exactly do you take them off? I tried but was afraid that I was going to break them.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahhell;12961314*
> I've seen pictures of where people have removed the locking mechanisms on the 5 1/4" drive bays. How exactly do you take them off? I tried but was afraid that I was going to break them.


U gotta slide them to the left while slightly lifting it, be carefull while removing them though because there is 2 small springs right underneath it.


----------



## ahhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;12961728*
> U gotta slide them to the left while slightly lifting it, be carefull while removing them though because there is 2 small springs right underneath it.


Good to know. Hopefully I don't break them...or hurt myself. lol


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;12961728*
> U gotta slide them to the left while slightly lifting it, be carefull while removing them though because there is 2 small springs right underneath it.


After I painted my case I use a 1/2" wide piece of slightly flexible plastic over the stop so I could slide them back on without scraping the new paint off.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12962403*
> After I painted my case I use a 1/2" wide piece of slightly flexible plastic over the stop so I could slide them back on without scraping the new paint off.


Smart and good point, i did indeed scratch a little bit of paint off when i put them back on. I just repainted it a little with a tiny brush but that wont be necessary with that small piece of plastic.


----------



## scvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;12959069*
> I was thinking of a Ford GT or Viper too indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the mainboard, its lovely and colors would match perfectly.. but like i said i'm gonna order parts for a new machine pretty soon, this one goes to my girlfriend then, i bet i would make her happy with it though. MAN you got me thinking now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aint happy with this ASUS board anyways, its a b*tch to overclock with, i mean its a solid board but i can only adjust 0.5 bit's and nothing in between. So i am forced to go for a higher Vcore then is needed.
> 
> Hmm...


Did someone say Viper stripes?


----------



## _REAPER_

Not done yet still working on the cables will have them sleeved soon. I miss my custom watercooling my case looks so big now lol.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Then we need the Ford GT stripes to compete with!!!


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;12963614*
> Not done yet still working on the cables will have them sleeved soon. I miss my custom watercooling my case looks so big now lol.


IT does look big lol.


----------



## maxextz




----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12958378*
> Yeah I did read most of that guide never finished it was too long and II didn't finish it all. Think I should use the stock cooler master paste that came with my cooler?
> I mean the AS5 has been on there for like 3 weeks and I've been folding 24/7 with a 1.4 GHz overclock for 2 weeks


Well if it were a short burn time I would suggest a reseat. But since this is AS5 we're talking about, yeah I think that it's time to try the master paste. Can't hurt nuthin by swappin it out. I think maybe your application of AS5 may not have been correct somehow. I been Folding for 21 hours now and still show a 40c temp. I'm really liking my G751.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## joelmartinez

for TIM i have cooler master stock, AS5, and gc-extreme gc gives me better temps by around 2 C compared to fully cured AS5 and it's cheaper so I really love it, also easy to apply (low viscosity)

btw I think I will be able to borrow a camera tonight (no april fools)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;12964192*
> for TIM i have cooler master stock, AS5, and gc-extreme gc gives me better temps by around 2 C compared to fully cured AS5 and it's cheaper so I really love it, also easy to apply (low viscosity)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12958378*
> Yeah I did read most of that guide never finished it was too long and II didn't finish it all. Think I should use the stock cooler master paste that came with my cooler?
> I mean the AS5 has been on there for like 3 weeks and I've been folding 24/7 with a 1.4 GHz overclock for 2 weeks


The Hyper 212+ ships with ThermalFusion400 which is excellent. It's much better than anything Arctic Silver makes and should be better than the GC Extreme. IINM, it's also what comes with the V6, V8, and V10. The cure time is maybe 15 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Ceadderman

GC Extreme posted .10c higher temps than AS5 in the test but it still got an A+ so it's a good paste to use if you have it handy. But it's $16 for a tube including shipping. AS5 is $12 including shipping. Masscool G751(Shin-Etsu) is $7. All these are Newegg prices though. I get G751 for less than what Newegg has it at PPCs.com









Thermal Fusion wasn't anywhere in the 80TIM list.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## joelmartinez

gc-extreme is $10 @ svc and it is 3.5g which is same amount as AS5 and 3.5x as much as G751


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;12964449*
> gc-extreme is $10 @ svc and it is 3.5g which is same amount as AS5 and 3.5x as much as G751


Yeah an how many times you need it Joel? I got 4 applications not including my GPU and NB Chips out of my last tube of G751. You're going by weight. Not applications. So how many applications you suppose you get out of your GC Extreme?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## joelmartinez

haven't used entire tube yet so I'm not sure


----------



## RonB94GT

Fanblade heres one of my paint projects. Not the best pic but was bought in boxes for $150.00 LOL.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12963634*
> Then we need the Ford GT stripes to compete with!!!


That will be the next thing







out of white paint though, gotta head to store tomorrow or monday.


----------



## CHez

Add Me, My application is here --> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/980331-my-haf922-hal-9000-a.html


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12964649*
> Fanblade heres one of my paint projects. Not the best pic but was bought in boxes for $150.00 LOL.


Nice job I've ridden one of them great wheelie bike!

Funny the Cobra stripes came up, watch for the upcoming 800D.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12964393*
> The Hyper 212+ ships with ThermalFusion400 which is excellent. It's much better than anything Arctic Silver makes and should be better than the GC Extreme. IINM, it's also what comes with the V6, V8, and V10. The cure time is maybe 15 minutes to an hour.


I thought it came with Cooler Master HK-201 compound...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12964409*
> GC Extreme posted .10c higher temps than AS5 in the test but it still got an A+ so it's a good paste to use if you have it handy. But it's $16 for a tube including shipping. AS5 is $12 including shipping. Masscool G751(Shin-Etsu) is $7. All these are Newegg prices though. I get G751 for less than what Newegg has it at PPCs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Fusion wasn't anywhere in the 80TIM list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah it is look at the last section for best overclocking.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12965640*
> I thought it came with Cooler Master HK-201 compound...
> 
> Yeah it is look at the last section for best overclocking.


Ahhhhh there it is CM Thermal Fusion. Solid A rating.

I was looking up Thermal Fusion by itself. That's the problem with so many names and people just rattling off only parts of it.









Thanks for calling my attention to it or I probably woulda just dismissed it out of hand.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RonB94GT

Just installed new hardware. I5 2500K, ASRock Extreme 4, new videocard as I have to RMA my old one. When It comes back XFire.







Have to work on getting the mess cleaned up don't look at my wires. Sell the old hardware and get a XSPC RS240.

This board came with a nice USB 3 setup.


----------



## phazer11

No problem lol If papa is sure its thermal fusion i'll swap it as soon as my bigadv unit finishes


----------



## PapaSmurf

The 212+ is definitely ThermalFusion. As far as I know the V6, V8, and V10 also have it, but I'm not 100% certain on that, but even the HK-201 would be as good as AS-5 and not require the overly complicated and ridiculous curing process.


----------



## phazer11

Hmm I guess it couldn't hurt to try. I don't see it on the TIM comparison list but oh well. I should really find a more permanent TIM removal device







I hate ruining credit cards the one I use for TIM is an old one I filed the numbers off of and removed magnetic strip but still. Tissues are ok they don't streak but I'm not so sure they're good for it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12966303*
> Hmm I guess it couldn't hurt to try. I don't see it on the TIM comparison list but oh well. I should really find a more permanent TIM removal device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate ruining credit cards the one I use for TIM is an old one I filed the numbers off of and removed magnetic strip but still. Tissues are ok they don't streak but I'm not so sure they're good for it.


I use paper towels and Isopropyl Alcohol to remove old TIM. Works great with G751.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12966373*
> I use paper towels and Isopropyl Alcohol to remove old TIM. Works great with G751.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That's normally what I use to remove it, then I'll finish off with some Iso on a soft cloth.


----------



## 10acjed

Aint She Purty


















-










-










-










See the whole project in the link in my sig.... Not quite done, still need to tighten up the cables, really need to replace that battery with something more flattering also have 2 120mm Red fans for the rad, give it a little more flavor...


----------



## Twister773




----------



## RonB94GT

Twister773 very nice


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12966513*
> That's normally what I use to remove it, then I'll finish off with some Iso on a soft cloth.


Yeah I use those Blue paper towels you get from the Automotive Supply stores. Those are so awesome.









@acjed & Twister773... Very nice cabbys' guys. Not sure about the Flat black but if that's all they had that's all they had. It's Black right?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 10acjed

I like the flat black myself...


----------



## Ceadderman

All good brutha, all good. I like Flat Black too. Just making an observation.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

So... what's up?


----------



## joelmartinez

pic from iphone 4 i borrowed


----------



## Lettuceman

What do you guys think of the HAF 912? I'm interested in a mid tower case, and I like the price of it. Thoughts?


----------



## shnur

It's a great entry level case; if you're going to mod it; it's definitely great though! So much possibilities...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;12974861*
> What do you guys think of the HAF 912? I'm interested in a mid tower case, and I like the price of it. Thoughts?


If you like the look of it(Mini X) then you should get it. It's a solid cabinet.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;12974861*
> What do you guys think of the HAF 912? I'm interested in a mid tower case, and I like the price of it. Thoughts?


One of the best bang for your buck cases available these days. Great airflow, a decent amount of room inside, well constructed, plenty of cable management openings, and normally available at a great price. A bit cramped for a big water cooling rig, but other than that you can't go wrong with one of them.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;12974861*
> What do you guys think of the HAF 912? I'm interested in a mid tower case, and I like the price of it. Thoughts?


Bill Owen seems impressed; http://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterMawd


----------



## RonB94GT

If you want a mid tower go with the 922. I honestly love mine but am to the point of wishing I would have got a larger case 932. That being said hear nothing but good of the 912.


----------



## PapaSmurf

A lot has to do with what hardware you are going to be putting in it. Your sig rig would fit in quite nicely and have a lot of room to spare.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12975475*
> A lot has to do with what hardware you are going to be putting in it. Your sig rig would fit in quite nicely and have a lot of room to spare.


Agreed, the 912 or 922 is great for that setup....


----------



## joelmartinez

I think that the 912 is a great case I don't own a system with one right now but I have seen the case in store and it is a good one for entry-level to mid-range builds


----------



## BradleyW

If you wanna go high end, HAF-X has gotta be in the running


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;12975288*
> Bill Owen seems impressed; http://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterMawd


OMG these mod men are awesome. Am going to plug in the 42" and watch the episodes with my tea and biscuits.


----------



## jon5270

I just put an update on my case mod. It is both side panels done now.

You can get to it from here http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-2.html

Let me know what you all think, or any suggestion.

Jon


----------



## shnur

Checking it out!


----------



## ski-bum

Just saw CM store has refurbished HAF932 "Blue Editions" on sale for $99.00:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_19&products_id=632


----------



## Ceadderman

No offense but after the experience I had the last time clickin someone's link to CM, I think I'll pass.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12981989*
> No offense but after the experience I had the last time clickin someone's link to CM, I think I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Really? It's a good link. Up to you. lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12982612*
> Really? It's a good link. Up to you. lol


It's not you it's the Cooler Master site. I ended up with a particularly nasty piece of malware that penetrated my RAID partition. Not too keen on messing with that again. I know that people believe that they got it but once bitten twice shy.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12982641*
> It's not you it's the Cooler Master site. I ended up with a particularly nasty piece of malware that penetrated my RAID partition. Not too keen on messing with that again. I know that people believe that they got it but once bitten twice shy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That's what you get for using "M$ Windoze".


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12982649*
> That's what you get for using "M$ Windoze".










I've gotten lazy in my old age.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12982655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten lazy in my old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Old? I don't think you're that...............................yet.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12982641*
> It's not you it's the Cooler Master site. I ended up with a particularly nasty piece of malware that penetrated my RAID partition. Not too keen on messing with that again. I know that people believe that they got it but once bitten twice shy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


"Do it to me once... shame on you. Do it to me twice... shame on me!"


----------



## ski-bum

Ah, It's gone anyway!


----------



## FannBlade

refurb is the only way to go, I buy all my CM case there.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12986546*
> refurb is the only way to go, I buy all my CM case there.


It was a great deal. All the warranties and saving $60.00. Sounded good to me!


----------



## PapaSmurf

The site has been fixed and it's been checked out. Even when the malware was active GOOD A/V software caught the problem. But it's your loss. That leaves more opportunities to others.


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol Well it wasn't like I had the money right now anyway. So no not my loss. When I'm ready to work on the Triple Chassis I wanna do, I'll be grabbin used from OCN or remans that I won't feel terrible for carving up.

In the meantime I have an idea for my next mod which involves a $25 door(don't want to carve up my stock door) that I have to order. I'll be calling them however.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Thogar

not to sound cheap but, is there any way to buy a haf 932 advanced with free shipping?
Newegg is like what, $20 shipping its almost the same as buying a haf x from a store lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;12988432*
> not to sound cheap but, is there any way to buy a haf 932 advanced with free shipping?
> Newegg is like what, $20 shipping its almost the same as buying a haf x from a store lol.


You can get free shipping if you combo it maybe? I doubt anyone is gonna ship something so large and so heavy for free otherwise.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12988533*
> You can get free shipping if you combo it maybe? I doubt anyone is gonna ship something so large and so heavy for free otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Got mine free shipping from Newegg.







Just have to get lucky sometimes.

EDIT: Saw that he said 932 Advanced. I just have the regular 932.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12988533*
> You can get free shipping if you combo it maybe? I doubt anyone is gonna ship something so large and so heavy for free otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


yeah thats true, will they hit any stores soon, all i have is frys D:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;12988654*
> yeah thats true, will they hit any stores soon, all i have is frys D:


I would think Fry's would be the one retailer carrying with it in Store. You might ask them if they can get it the next time you're in and don't see it. I've run into deals like that where a store doesn't have what I'm after and when I inquire they tell me they do carry it and can get me one.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;12988432*
> not to sound cheap but, is there any way to buy a haf 932 advanced with free shipping?
> Newegg is like what, $20 shipping its almost the same as buying a haf x from a store lol.


It's always worth checking Amazon for cases as they normally offer free shipping on items over $25.00. $154.82 with free shipping. Go to the following link then click on the 13 new from link to get to the $154 offer. I can't seem to get a direct link to it for some reason.

[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FCooler-Master-Advanced-Tower-SuperSpeed%2Fdp%2FB001EPUQAE%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1301874367%26sr%3D8-1]http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Advanced-Tower-SuperSpeed/dp/B001EPUQAE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301874367&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Advanced-Tower-SuperSpeed/dp/B001EPUQAE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301874367&sr=8-1[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## FannBlade

ok here is the perfect Team 13 story.

Sitting in the living room (thinking about the Cobra job) and here comes a firetruck just happen to look out the window. I holler at my wife to look. The trucks fire hose fell out the back, 300' of hose, racing past the house at 40 mph.
Next thing we know it's tearing down mail boxes,trees, telephone poles and cars were up in my yard. What seemed like 20 minutes later my wife is going out on the porch just then I yell for her to get down.
The hose nozzle hit my house 2" below the window I was standing at and missing her maybe 8-10".
The amazing part is it took a chunk out of the concrete and put a hole in the brick.
Did I mention my house sits back 175 feet from the road. The nozzle traveled straight with no arch! Thing must weigh 30-40 lbs.

Can some PM me a Valium. *off to by lottery tickets*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12988936*
> ok here is the perfect Team 13 story.
> 
> Sitting in the living room (thinking about the Cobra job) and here comes a firetruck just happen to look out the window. I holler at my wife to look. The trucks fire hose fell out the back, 300' of hose, racing past the house at 40 mph.
> Next thing we know it's tearing down mail boxes,trees, telephone poles and cars were up in my yard. What seemed like 20 minutes later my wife is going out on the porch just then I yell for her to get down.
> The hose nozzle hit my house 2" below the window I was standing at and missing her maybe 8-10".
> The amazing part is it took a chunk out of the concrete and put a hole in the brick.
> Did I mention my house sits back 175 feet from the road. The nozzle traveled straight with no arch! Thing must weigh 30-40 lbs.
> 
> Can some PM me a Valium. *off to by lottery tickets*


They call that snap back in the Navy. But in this case there was no stretch tension on the line. Definitely time to pick up a lottery ticket. And request the ignorant fool that didn't secure the line be up for an award.









Glad everybody is alright though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12989280*
> They call that snap back in the Navy. But in this case there was no stretch tension on the line. Definitely time to pick up a lottery ticket. And request the ignorant fool that didn't secure the line be up for an award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everybody is alright though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I bet there will be a BIG meeting at the firehouse tonight. I would sue but we knew three of the fireman....so I will send a "firehose dummy of the year award" to the station, another fireman buddy of mine is going to get me an old nozzle to mount on a frame.









Don't forget those nominations for HoF previous non-winning members will automatically be nominated.

Here is a build log you may want to see. No not an HAF!
800D Corbra

Don't forget to vote in the MOTM (Gentle white....shhh)


----------



## 10acjed

So I am thinking about possible changes to my fans for airflow reasons...

With my setup now the side & front fans are blowing in, the rear and rad fans are out.

My VF3000 exhausts hot air from may card into the case, and with the rad top mounted the hot air is being drawn through it. I can feel it on the top when gaming..

So I was thinking of reversing the side fan to exhaust and reversing my rad fans to pull air down..

The question is there a big difference between push & pull on a rad?

I am putting new red light fans so they have to be mounted on the bottom of the rad. Only thing I was thinking is maybe sandwich the original top 230mm fan on top of the rad as an intake and have the 120mm's on the bottom pulling....

I guess I already know the answer... Just try and see what works the best...


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not sure but I would think that would kill either your 230 or 2 of the 120s' since there is a definite dfference in RPM. Shouldn't you mount your Rad(under the cover of course) up top and mount your fans in the interior below the Rad? That's how I would do it, if I had a HAF X.









Kinda wish I did have one cause I can only mount a skinny Rad and still retain the view of the interior of my 932. I wanted to get an EK 360 Rad, but I can see that it would take up half the view of the window all by itself. So I'm probably going to get a Koolance 360 which is 1.5" thick. Slightly thicker than my H50.









Anyway anyone lookin for RAM, a Netbook or a 360, I'm sellin in the sale threads.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12994900*
> I'm not sure but I would think that would kill either your 230 or 2 of the 120s' since there is a definite dfference in RPM. Shouldn't you mount your Rad(under the cover of course) up top and mount your fans in the interior below the Rad? That's how I would do it, if I had a HAF X.


I have a 932, not the X. And I have it mounted on top, inside of the case. I would have to cut holes in the top of the case for the hoses and redo the loop to do that. Plus I like everything inside the case. Makes it a bit quieter.

And quite honestly my temps are not an issue, so not worth going through too much trouble..

I think i'll set the new fans up to pull air in from the top and reverse the side fan and see how it works....

That will push cool air towards my ram & board from the top, and pull the hot air from the gpu out the side...


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12975475*
> A lot has to do with what hardware you are going to be putting in it. Your sig rig would fit in quite nicely and have a lot of room to spare.


Yes it would, but after summer starts this sig rig is not gonna be used anymore








I'm looking for a case that is gonna be used for a bulldozer/sandy bridge setup with crossfire, but I don't want to go full tower cause I'm going to take it to college with me, and well I'd prefer to keep it small, but not mATX small.

Normally, I would get a full tower case, but I don't know about lugging one to college with me.


----------



## 10acjed

If your planning x-fire I'd say the 922... Dont want to go too small as it may get warm, and no telling what the room temps will be where you are going..

Maybe the scout, good lan case and easy to move around with you...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;12995291*
> Yes it would, but after summer starts this sig rig is not gonna be used anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a case that is gonna be used for a bulldozer/sandy bridge setup with crossfire, but I don't want to go full tower cause I'm going to take it to college with me, and well I'd prefer to keep it small, but not mATX small.
> 
> Normally, I would get a full tower case, but I don't know about lugging one to college with me.


912 would be a great Cabinet for you. It's cheap but has pretty much every atribute you are looking for in a cabinet. It's not full tower but it's not mATX either. Huge CPU cutout in the MoBo tray, removable drive cage, you can mount two 120s' up front or you can mount a 200.

The only thing it doesn't have is the typical HAF bulge on the right door. That's a flat panel. $60 is a steal for what CM gives you with that cabinet.

@10acjed... Apologies about that, I looked at your pic w/o enlargening it and got mixed up. Shoulda just looked at your stats.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;12995291*
> Yes it would, but after summer starts this sig rig is not gonna be used anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a case that is gonna be used for a bulldozer/sandy bridge setup with crossfire, but I don't want to go full tower cause I'm going to take it to college with me, and well I'd prefer to keep it small, but not mATX small.
> 
> Normally, I would get a full tower case, but I don't know about lugging one to college with me.


Though it's with a Matx mobo here's my HAF 912 to get some idea:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;12997254*
> Though it's with a Matx mobo here's my HAF 912 to get some idea:


The 912 seems humongous with a mATX board in it! But it is very clean looking though.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;12997877*
> The 912 seems humongous with a mATX board in it! But it is very clean looking though.


Thanks, I take pride into making my builds as clean as possible, my 690 II Advanced (in my profile photo) is also a clean look though with more in it.


----------



## rck1984

I decided to sleeve all my PSU cables to match my Black and White HAF-922 color scheme, later this month i will also build my first waterloop with white tubing.

Now i am wondering and would like to hear some idea's / suggestions about what color sleeves to pick because i am not sure what to do.

Sleeves i am looking at are MDPC ones:

- Black
- White
- Blue Aquamarine (because of my MOBO)










Should i go for all 3 the colors and mix it? or would it be overkill and go for White only, Black only, Black/White, Black/Blue or White/Blue for example? Also how much of each should do i need to order? would 10meter be enough for each color, sounds pretty much to me considering cables are max about 50cm each?What do you guys think?

Currently my case looks as followed:


















Keep in mind, the 5850 shroud will be removed for a GPU waterblock, and the PSU will be either complete black or black with white striping. And the watercooling loop will have white tubing.

Your thoughts? Cheers in advance


----------



## FannBlade

I would say order all three use blue and white as main colors and the black for items you don't want to stand out. Have you seen Nordar's build great place to see sleeving done right!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13001029*
> I would say order all three use blue and white as main colors and the black for items you don't want to stand out. Have you seen Nordar's build great place to see sleeving done right!


No havent seen it, got a quick link? else ill search myself


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;12954578*
> ^dude in a 922 you can hide a bit more cables it takes about an hour to get it decent looking at least for a n00b like me


Yeah I've since cleaned up my cables considerably


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13001144*
> No havent seen it, got a quick link? else ill search myself


http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/799207-worklog-massive-gentle-white-storm-watercooled.html


----------



## tpi2007

Hi all, I bought a HAF 912 Plus on Saturday, here it is:










The stock fan on the back made a low, but noticeable racket, so I replaced it with a Noise Blocker XL1, the same model I put above to push air upwards.

The Sata cables and power cables are like that because I like easy access to the HDD's. Putting the HDD's the other way around would defeat the purpose of having such an easy to use mechanism to put HDD's in this case. Of course some people don't need to move HDD's very often, so it's always an option. (By the way, why did Cooler Master cheap out and used normal screws to secure the right side panel ? Cheaper cases have the same easy screws on both panels)

And here is some neat cable management on the back for those non-believers that think the case does not have enough room. It's all about good organization







The panel slides smoothly.










It's true though that you should consider carefully if you have a non-modular PSU. You will have some difficulties to hide all the cables behind the motherboard tray, but since there are many cable tie attachment points in there, you can always try.

P.S.: TO the OP: in the owners list you need to change the 912 naming. There is the regular 912, the 912 Advanced, but also the 912 Plus, which is the one I have.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12988936*
> ok here is the perfect Team 13 story.
> 
> Sitting in the living room (thinking about the Cobra job) and here comes a firetruck just happen to look out the window. I holler at my wife to look. The trucks fire hose fell out the back, 300' of hose, racing past the house at 40 mph.
> Next thing we know it's tearing down mail boxes,trees, telephone poles and cars were up in my yard. What seemed like 20 minutes later my wife is going out on the porch just then I yell for her to get down.
> The hose nozzle hit my house 2" below the window I was standing at and missing her maybe 8-10".
> The amazing part is it took a chunk out of the concrete and put a hole in the brick.
> Did I mention my house sits back 175 feet from the road. The nozzle traveled straight with no arch! Thing must weigh 30-40 lbs.
> 
> Can some PM me a Valium. *off to by lottery tickets*


Um wow glad you're ok ( I mean who else will make me my 10 million point case if you were gone







jk )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12989280*
> They call that snap back in the Navy. But in this case there was no stretch tension on the line. Definitely time to pick up a lottery ticket. And request the ignorant fool that didn't secure the line be up for an award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everybody is alright though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;13001218*
> Yeah I've since cleaned up my cables considerably


I'm workign on that too.
I'm having to gut my Rig to RMA my motherboard. If only I could convince my parents to let me go to the Hobby store and get some paint. Although what they don't know can't hurt them... much. What should I do with the cables if I do wind up painting it? I at least want to touch up the outside paint job where it fought with the wall on the way upstairs and the CPU area and the HDD cage. I don't so much care if the back of the motherboard panel is done as no one will see that since I never have that panel off.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13001651*
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/799207-worklog-massive-gentle-white-storm-watercooled.html


Cheers m8, that looks awesome indeed. But the thing i am "worried" about is that my current mainboard has quite a lot of blue in it.. my interior is black and the details are and will be white.

I am still thinking of either:

- White only (ignoring the blue of my mobo and keeping it clean)
- Black/Blue (good match)
- A mix of Black/Blue/White (might get too much)

Should i ignore the blue of my board and go clean with white only, or should i mix the colors that match my color scheme, white/black and blue...

Meh couldnt imagine this would be such a difficult choice to make


----------



## joelmartinez

I'm also gutting out my motherboard because I gotta replace my cooler with an archon once i get it, one thing that isn't great about the 922 is the CPU cooler backplate area doesn't line up with my motherboard, i would dremel it but i don't have a dremel


----------



## 10acjed

Well I reversed the rad fans and the side panel fan, cut 1-2c off idle temps, and gaming temps seem about 5c lower.

Although I havent played as much as I did yesterday... But I saw temps above 55c then, tonight the maxed around 50c...

And if I put my hand over the rad its cooler air circulating instead of warm air blowing out...


----------



## joelmartinez

side panel exhaust or intake?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13001736*
> I don't so much care if the back of the motherboard panel is done as no one will see that since I never have that panel off.


Yeah but you will care cause YOU'LL know and you're the only person that matters. That's why I chose to sleeve the entire cable of each lead and not just the portions that are showing. Also cause someday I may just get my backdoor Plexi window done so everyone including me can see my Junk.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13001770*
> Cheers m8, that looks awesome indeed. But the thing i am "worried" about is that my current mainboard has quite a lot of blue in it.. my interior is black and the details are and will be white.
> 
> I am still thinking of either:
> 
> - White only (ignoring the blue of my mobo and keeping it clean)
> - Black/Blue (good match)
> - A mix of Black/Blue/White (might get too much)
> 
> Should i ignore the blue of my board and go clean with white only, or should i mix the colors that match my color scheme, white/black and blue...
> 
> Meh couldnt imagine this would be such a difficult choice to make


Thanks Papa
Decisions on something so simple can be mindblowing. If you can spring for all 3 than you can lay some out side by side and see what you think.
Not sure how long 10 meters is but good chance you will need more than a 100' it goes fast!


----------



## PapaSmurf

10 meter is app 32.75 feet. (1 meter = 39.3700787 inches).


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13002316*
> Thanks Papa
> Decisions on something so simple can be mindblowing. If you can spring for all 3 than you can lay some out side by side and see what you think.
> Not sure how long 10 meters is but good chance you will need more than a 100' it goes fast!


Yes it sure is mindblowing, lol.
I actually decided for about 5 times on different colors all ready, and i am still not sure...

Something tells me white only looks great too, after seeing Nodar's build. It just looks so clean and that was my intention when i decided to go Black/White. I just ordered some black memory cooling as well, which results in less blue.
Also later this month i will be building a custom watercooling, that removes the "ugly" red shroud from my 5850 and adds some more white tubing and black fittings.. The CPU/GPU block id like to have black too.

Just not sure if i should just ignore the blue on the mainboard (less without the memory) or add a little blue with sleeving.

About the amount, i counted and need about 40 meters of sleeve.

Gah, seriously.... Thanks for your opinion though m8








Quote:


> 10 meter is app 32.75 feet. (1 meter = 39.3700787 inches).


I live in Europe so its actually easier to count in meters for me, cheers for the small math though


----------



## FannBlade

NP colors of any kind are so personal. I spent 2 days deciding on a paint scheme for my case and after I painted it the next day I sanded it and started all over!
I feel your pain!


----------



## Nhb93

I think white and blue with black for the non-important stuff like FannBlade said is the way to go.


----------



## FannBlade

Don't forget the HoF nominations. I'm going to put it up on the 10th this month so I can get the dates moved forward.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13001874*
> side panel exhaust or intake?


Side panel exhaust, 2 x 120mm pull on top mount rad...

Seems to work better for me mainly because of all the hot air dumped into the case by my vf3000 on the 470... This way its pulled out the side and not the top through the rad...


----------



## FannBlade

List updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13001700*
> Hi all, I bought a HAF 912 Plus on Saturday, here it is:


Welcome to the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13001736*
> Um wow glad you're ok ( I mean who else will make me my 10 million point case if you were gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk )


Better add 90 million than we'll talk.


----------



## -raZor-

hey wassup guys..
Im new, here are some pics of my gaming rig...




























when I just got back from the local hardware shop (LOLTEC Inc.)


----------



## joelmartinez

if you can exchange that V10 for a Rasa 240 kit because the V10 is just not worth it


----------



## shnur

It's a start








I really like your rig; I don't know how much experience you have with building stuff, but seems like something quite nice indeed!


----------



## _REAPER_

I miss my watercooling setup let me know what you guys think of my project.


----------



## shnur

That bottom plate seems a bit off or is it just me?
I think you should go full on watercooling








I would suppose this looks more managebale though.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13004734*
> That bottom plate seems a bit off or is it just me?
> I think you should go full on watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suppose this looks more managebale though.


I had a full watercooling setup but I will be deploying soon so needed to put in an H70 so my wife did not have to deal with my watercooling setup


----------



## phazer11

What do I do with the cables and the outside of the case when I'm painting? Also what about the HDD cage and trays? I assume I have to remove the fan up front as well and the bracket for the bottom mounted cpu?

Sleeving will come ALOT LATER for me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13004712*
> I miss my watercooling setup let me know what you guys think of my project.


Looks good but do an about face with that Rad bro. You'll want the pipes at the bottom. Especially with the Wife maintaining the Rig. Would hate to have you come back and have to report bad news in your debriefing.









Otherwise looks 5 by.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Remove all of the plastic bezel's and the wiring will come out with it. Use masking tape and old newspaper to cover the outside parts that you don't want to paint.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Hey guys. Just ordered a HAF X today, picking it up tomorrow morning. As you can see in my sig rig that a majority of my parts in my build are blue. I would like to keep the color scheme going around that. So a few questions for you guys









1) Does the HAF X come with fans mounted in all possible places? If not, what fans would I need? What do you recommend personally?

2) I know the front red LED can be turned off but is it possible to get that to be blue in some simple way? (Fan replacement with Blue LED?)

3) Does the HAF X have room for a fan to be mounted on the floor facing towards the GPU for some fresh cold air?

I will most likely think of more as I ponder my build for tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13004793*
> Looks good but do an about face with that Rad bro. You'll want the pipes at the bottom. Especially with the Wife maintaining the Rig. Would hate to have you come back and have to report bad news in your debriefing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise looks 5 by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


This may sound funny but the H70 works better for me with the rad the way I placed it. Right now I am at 4.2ghz with 31C idle and 65 max load with 15 passes on IBT


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13004871*
> Hey guys. Just ordered a HAF X today, picking it up tomorrow morning. As you can see in my sig rig that a majority of my parts in my build are blue. I would like to keep the color scheme going around that. So a few questions for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Does the HAF X come with fans mounted in all possible places? If not, what fans would I need? What do you recommend personally?
> 
> 2) I know the front red LED can be turned off but is it possible to get that to be blue in some simple way? (Fan replacement with Blue LED?)
> 
> 3) Does the HAF X have room for a fan to be mounted on the floor facing towards the GPU for some fresh cold air?
> 
> I will most likely think of more as I ponder my build for tomorrow! Thanks!


1) See the complete specs here. That will tell you exactly what fans are included.

2) You can replace the LED's to any color you like.

3) Not sure, but I believe you would need to cut your own hole there for one.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-raZor-;13003025*
> hey wassup guys..
> Im new, here are some pics of my gaming rig...


Got you added. Welcome to OCN and the HAF Club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13004712*
> I miss my watercooling setup let me know what you guys think of my project.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13004875*
> This may sound funny but the H70 works better for me with the rad the way I placed it. Right now I am at 4.2ghz with 31C idle and 65 max load with 15 passes on IBT


looks good! Nice temps.


----------



## Twister773

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13004871*
> Hey guys. Just ordered a HAF X today, picking it up tomorrow morning. As you can see in my sig rig that a majority of my parts in my build are blue. I would like to keep the color scheme going around that. So a few questions for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Does the HAF X come with fans mounted in all possible places? If not, what fans would I need? What do you recommend personally? no, I know you'll need a 200mm for the top, and a 120mm for the gpu fan mount.
> 
> 2) I know the front red LED can be turned off but is it possible to get that to be blue in some simple way? (Fan replacement with Blue LED?) not sure on this
> 
> 3) Does the HAF X have room for a fan to be mounted on the floor facing towards the GPU for some fresh cold air? It has 2 mounts that come with the case, one that you can only use without the side panel on, and one that you keep the side panel on and it blows from front to back against the gpu(s)
> 
> I will most likely think of more as I ponder my build for tomorrow! Thanks!


answers in red


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13004772*
> I had a full watercooling setup but I will be deploying soon so needed to put in an H70 so my wife did not have to deal with my watercooling setup


Didn't know you were leaving; in that case I understand why you'd get back to a H70. I still have the image of your original watercooled build though









Be safe & come back for more mods








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13004871*
> Hey guys. Just ordered a HAF X today, picking it up tomorrow morning. As you can see in my sig rig that a majority of my parts in my build are blue. I would like to keep the color scheme going around that. So a few questions for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Does the HAF X come with fans mounted in all possible places? If not, what fans would I need? What do you recommend personally?
> 
> 2) I know the front red LED can be turned off but is it possible to get that to be blue in some simple way? (Fan replacement with Blue LED?)
> 
> 3) Does the HAF X have room for a fan to be mounted on the floor facing towards the GPU for some fresh cold air?
> 
> I will most likely think of more as I ponder my build for tomorrow! Thanks!


1. No, there's place for a 2nd 200mm on top and there's a GPU bracket that can have a 120mm fan

2. Simply buy some blue LED's and solder them in, very cheap & easy to do.

3. Good question... I own one. I'll check or somebody will answer first


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13004871*
> Hey guys. Just ordered a HAF X today, picking it up tomorrow morning. As you can see in my sig rig that a majority of my parts in my build are blue. I would like to keep the color scheme going around that. So a few questions for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Does the HAF X come with fans mounted in all possible places? If not, what fans would I need? What do you recommend personally?
> 
> 2) I know the front red LED can be turned off but is it possible to get that to be blue in some simple way? (Fan replacement with Blue LED?)
> 
> 3) Does the HAF X have room for a fan to be mounted on the floor facing towards the GPU for some fresh cold air?
> 
> I will most likely think of more as I ponder my build for tomorrow! Thanks!


Another "blue" lover. You can change the red LED's to blue. Check out this link to help you out:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/529361-how-install-leds-fans.html
I know the HAFX has a cover for the cables in front of the PSU, so I'm not sure if you can still mount a fan there. I'm a HAF932 owner. (sorry)
They now have a Nvidia (green) edition of the HAFX, so maybe a blue one is coming. They do make a blue edition of the 932. It's not the case the HAFX is thou:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119213


----------



## Famousoverdose

Lol, there is so many people putting effort to respond in this thread compared to Antec's. A sign maybe?

But anyhow, I found a 200mm Blue LED fan made by CM on Newegg. I am pretty sure this is how Ill do it. I will replace the Red LED front intake fan with this. And most likely put 2 more on the top as Exhaust.

For my H50, I think Ill use these, but will the holes line up seeing that the back fan is 140mm?

And for the rest of the fans I need, I will need to find out what doesn't come with it.

Oh, and I am not a "Blue" lover







Just so happens my that my Ram and P67 mobo is blue.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13004825*
> Remove all of the plastic bezel's and the wiring will come out with it. Use masking tape and old newspaper to cover the outside parts that you don't want to paint.


bezels? I don't want to take out the rivits. Also what about the HDD cage?
Also what kind of paint and other things do I need to have in order to paint the inside? Also what paint should I use to touch up all the discolored bits of the black exterior?


----------



## ski-bum

I think I'll give it another try. Please enter me into the April HOF contest:

My HAF932 "Blue Edition"


















Painted the burner & card reader also:









Next will be water cooling:


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13004825*
> Remove all of the plastic bezel's and the wiring will come out with it. Use masking tape and old newspaper to cover the outside parts that you don't want to paint.


bezels? I don't want to take out the rivits. Also what about the HDD cage?
Also what kind of paint and other things do I need to have in order to paint the inside? Also what paint should I use to touch up all the discolored bits of the black exterior?

IDK if I can get my parts in within the week would you allow me in the running? for HoF


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


I think I'll give it another try. Please enter me into the April HOF contest:

My HAF932 "Blue Edition"








Next will be water cooling:










Got you added. Nice build. Where's the dust?


----------



## phazer11

Fann what do you recommend? I want a red maybe maroon like in my sig at the bottom the long bit. for the interior and need to know what paint to get and also what else I need for it ie what's required prep wise. Also I need the closest color to stock exterior black for touch up. And also what should I do about the cables?


----------



## shnur

Look in tags: "haf love in" "haf x looks best"









Good choices of fans! It is obviously simpler to buy a blue LED fan... but I find it's no fun









The back has 140mm & 120mm holes so that shouldn't be an issue.

One thing to note, don't add a second 200mm fan on top; I've seen a lot of people reporting WORSE temps/airflow with both getting air out. So I'd check a few times before getting a second fan.


----------



## ski-bum

Thanks FannBlade! I get anal on dust. I've considered the filters, just hate the look. I keep a positve airflow into the case and blow it out often.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


bezels? I don't want to take out the rivits. Also what about the HDD cage?
Also what kind of paint and other things do I need to have in order to paint the inside? Also what paint should I use to touch up all the discolored bits of the black exterior?

IDK if I can get my parts in within the week would you allow me in the running? for HoF


Yep I can get you added. any good semi-gloss paint should be fine inside. You can spray a "puddle" on something and use a small brush for the scratches.

How to Paint


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


bezels? I don't want to take out the rivits. Also what about the HDD cage?
Also what kind of paint and other things do I need to have in order to paint the inside? Also what paint should I use to touch up all the discolored bits of the black exterior?


You don't have to take out any rivets to remove the plastic bezel. The front of the case is a plastic bezel.

You don't need to remove the hard drive cage to paint it, just the trays. You'll want to remove the 5.25" locking devices though.

Use automotive type paint for the inside. Most use Krylon or Rust-O-Leum here in the states. You'll want to first wipe the interior down with a cloth and Isopropyl Alcohol (not rubbing alcohol as it leaves an oily residue), then scuff the metal with a scuff pad, the wipe it down again with the Iso Alcohol. Let it dry thoroughly, then apply a couple of light coats of primer. Once that has dried apply 2 to 4 light coats of whatever color you want the inside to be. It will depend on how well it covers as to how many coats you need, but normally between 2 and 4 works for most people. LET IT DRY THOROUGHLY before reassembly or it will chip and peel. I normally wait 2 weeks after painting before assembling a system in it, but I like my paint to be fully cured. At the very least wait 24 to 48 hours. Anything less is too big of a gamble IMNSHO.

Not sure what to tell you for the outside though.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Look in tags: "haf love in" "haf x looks best"









Good choices of fans! It is obviously simpler to buy a blue LED fan... but I find it's no fun









The back has 140mm & 120mm holes so that shouldn't be an issue.

One thing to note, don't add a second 200mm fan on top; I've seen a lot of people reporting WORSE temps/airflow with both getting air out. So I'd check a few times before getting a second fan.


Should put in quotes next time







I was just skimming the threads not paying attention until I saw you mentioned the Blue LEDs and the 120mm holes lol

Thanks!









I am so going to paint this thing if it works out for me


----------



## phazer11

I was plannign on using a spray paint for the interior I can't get the auto paint. And what primer?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Primer for metal. When I referred to Auto paint I meant auto type paint in spray cans like Duplicolor. Any brand name primer for metal would work, but if you want a good color try the Auto Spray Cans from your local Auto Parts Store as that normally comes in more colors than the regular spray paint you'll get from a hardware or big box store.


----------



## FannBlade

On a side note I will be listing the Scrap Metal case for sale in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## shnur

That case is amazing... I'm still reading and trying to figure out why you repainted it so often!!!


----------



## FannBlade

Hated the white and the graphics when it was done. I repainted it the next day.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry bout bein off so long guys I woulda been here but I've been doing a fresh Install with the Win 7 upgrade disc.









So far no BSoD. I'm thinkin that it was a dualfold issue. Win XP update coupled with amatuer client. When he saw there was an ATi issue with his BSoD he removed that string from his driver. All because Windows has some fetish with making everything similar.









So installed all the updates for Win 7 and told it to ignore drivers. That better fix it or I'm gonna personally take this Installation disc and cram it up Gates or Allen's butt. Whichever I run into first.









I like Windows, I just get a bit buggered by nonsense. I could swear that these SP3 updates are geared to move users into Win 7. And sadly MS can get away with that garbage cause they deem it necessary to their "Security Update" whether is or not.









@famous... what you plan on doin with that Red 200?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13005835*
> I was plannign on using a spray paint for the interior I can't get the auto paint. And what primer?


The inside of the HAF932 is already painted. It's a silver color. So, I didn't bother with the primer. (That's for bare metal) I did use a fine steel wool on anything that would be painted.

I did completly disassemble mine. You really don't have to. Here are my pieces after they've been taped up and steel wooled:


----------



## phazer11

I thought it was done already. I'll deviate slightly from the fann man's guide.


----------



## ski-bum

FannBlades guide kicks ass!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes it does. But so does mine. But only for PC'ed interiors.









I should dig up the other half of my guide if I can find it. Part one should still be in the OP.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13000221*
> I decided to sleeve all my PSU cables to match my Black and White HAF-922 color scheme, later this month i will also build my first waterloop with white tubing.
> 
> Now i am wondering and would like to hear some idea's / suggestions about what color sleeves to pick because i am not sure what to do.
> 
> Sleeves i am looking at are MDPC ones:
> 
> - Black
> - White
> - Blue Aquamarine (because of my MOBO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i go for all 3 the colors and mix it? or would it be overkill and go for White only, Black only, Black/White, Black/Blue or White/Blue for example? Also how much of each should do i need to order? would 10meter be enough for each color, sounds pretty much to me considering cables are max about 50cm each?What do you guys think?
> 
> Currently my case looks as followed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, the 5850 shroud will be removed for a GPU waterblock, and the PSU will be either complete black or black with white striping. And the watercooling loop will have white tubing.
> 
> Your thoughts? Cheers in advance


Kind of bumping my own post to get more opinions of you guys, sorry








They're much appreciated









I am leaning towards complete white to keep it clean and simple, something black/white stands for imo. Though the Black with a blue/white highlight here and there sounds nice too.

Id like to hear some more opinions about it before i start with this time consuming thing, cba doing all over again when i dont like the color choice, lol.


----------



## superhead91

I'd say go with white.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13006995*
> Sorry bout being off so long guys I woulda been here but I've been doing a fresh Install with the Win 7 upgrade disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far no BSoD. I'm thinking that it was a dualfold issue. Win XP update coupled with amateur client. When he saw there was an ATi issue with his BSoD he removed that string from his driver. All because Windows has some fetish with making everything similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So installed all the updates for Win 7 and told it to ignore drivers. That better fix it or I'm gonna personally take this Installation disc and cram it up Gates or Allen's butt. Whichever I run into first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Windows, I just get a bit buggered by nonsense. I could swear that these SP3 updates are geared to move users into Win 7. And sadly MS can get away with that garbage cause they deem it necessary to their "Security Update" whether is or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @famous... what you plan on doin with that Red 200?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You were gone?







XP doesn't have much life left does it? I forget when they said they would stop support. plus win 8 is getting close to reveal.
If you can find your paint link let me know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13007593*
> The inside of the HAF932 is already painted. It's a silver color. So, I didn't bother with the primer. (That's for bare metal) I did use a fine steel wool on anything that would be painted.
> 
> I did completely disassemble mine. You really don't have to. Here are my pieces after they've been taped up and steel wooled:


nice looking prep job, and your right if it's a good factory finish just use it for the base/primer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well Win 8=Pista imho. I will never do Cloud. If you have a power outage that dumps your Internet (we frequently do in the windy Columbia Gorge) you get power back but the net stays down for long periods of time. So that means I lose some abilities and get a scaled back OS if I have to be on.

No thanks MS can blow 8 out their bums and straight to the moon. I may not like 7 a lot but it's better than XP. I saw what Pista was and stayed on XP. I'll stay with 7 until they pull their heads out of stinkyville and give us a legitimate OS. Win 8 is just a bunch of people sharing information to take the strain off the bandwidth. My info is mine and nobody else's unless I want to share.









Pretty happy that the client's system is back up and running w/o issue. Still stress testing it trying to recreate the BSoD event and happy that I haven't succeeded yet. I'm UBER competitive so that's a surpise really that I would be happy.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

I hadn't heard 8 was going cloud. *rethinking*. I'm one of those early adopters that always buys on release - think I learned my lesson with Vitsa ultimate though. I gave it away I could even look at the package anymore. Remember win 98 ME. I hope one day Linux gets to be more mainstream in regards to drivers, I know it's not their fault that mfg's won't support drivers for it.
When Dell started offering it I thought it would really take off.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13008309*
> I hadn't heard 8 was going cloud. *rethinking*. I'm one of those early adopters that always buys on release - think I learned my lesson with Vitsa ultimate though. I gave it away I could even look at the package anymore. Remember win 98 ME. I hope one day Linux gets to be more mainstream in regards to drivers, I know it's not their fault that mfg's won't support drivers for it.
> When Dell started offering it I thought it would really take off.


So did PS3 owners.







lulz

But yes, 8 is going Cloud. They can do it without me.









Matter of fact I lost connection for a few minutes about 10 or so minutes back. That's a few minutes I could never get back with Cloud. Just think if it were for longer.









Win 2000 was pure unadulterated buggy trash. I was glad when MS came out with XP. Though I wasn't sure at first.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

If it stops storming ( I hope we don't get any tornadoes ) I'll probably go to Hobby Lobby or something to get some paint.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12951759*
> Interesting but ceadder never answered my question is that the full haf 932 kit?
> 
> Also ceadder you said you were going to start folding when the new client came out?
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html


Man phazer are you having the same problems with this thing that I am? Can't shut my system down or it's UI/RI all over again. Don't mind exceptionally but it is a tad annoying.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

The new V7 not quite ready for prime time, it's still beta


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13008896*
> The new V7 not quite ready for prime time, it's still beta


Yup that must be it. 7.1.21









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Blue Destroyer

You do realize any cloud feature could be turned off and you wouldn't have to use it right? With all the data caps around they can't make it mandatory. Its just common sense.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13008851*
> Man phazer are you having the same problems with this thing that I am? Can't shut my system down or it's UI/RI all over again. Don't mind exceptionally but it is a tad annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


With what? My motherboard just died the other day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13009092*
> You do realize any cloud feature could be turned off and you wouldn't have to use it right? With all the data caps around they can't make it mandatory. Its just common sense.


Yeah even my Uverse is getting a 250GB data Cap which sucks I loved unlimited.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13009315*
> With what? My motherboard just died the other day.
> 
> Yeah even my Uverse is getting a 250GB data Cap which sucks I loved unlimited.


[email protected] v. 7.1.21

Well obviously you're not since your Board ran out on you. Sorry ta hear about that bro.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/980814-help-me-max-out-my-2500k-5.html
There's one of the threads I made about it if you wanna help me decide course of action.

I am using the GPU v7.1.21 client on my Laptop's GTX 460M why what you need?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13009533*
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/980814-help-me-max-out-my-2500k-5.html
> There's one of the threads I made about it if you wanna help me decide course of action.
> 
> I am using the GPU v7.1.21 client on my Laptop's GTX 460M why what you need?


A Team and a version that doesn't stop working when I have to shut down my System to let the NB catch a breather.







lulz

Oh I may be getting XFire soon. Or a loop. Don't know yet cause one guy said Loop and hasn't told me what his "Killer Loop" is yet.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

well we'd take you but we're full unless our fermi folder can't fill in doing bigadv units while my rig is down for a bit.

Any recommendations on paint?
I've found
http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100167186/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100670402/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100196249/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100670404/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I prefer a darker red any suggestions?
We have a Michaels arts and crafts, a hobby lobby, a Jo-Anns fabrics and crafts, Home Depot, Lowes, Target, Walmart, etc in town.

Also what color for the black? Although I may redo it eventually.

Also how many cans would I need if I were to completely paint the interior and exterior? How many for just the interior? etc


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13009674*
> well we'd take you but we're full unless our fermi folder can't fill in doing bigadv units while my rig is down for a bit.
> 
> Any recommendations on paint?
> I've found
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100167186/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100670402/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100196249/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100670404/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> I prefer a darker red any suggestions?
> We have a Michaels arts and crafts, a hobby lobby, a Jo-Anns fabrics and crafts, Home Depot, Lowes, Target, Walmart, etc in town.
> 
> Also what color for the black? Although I may redo it eventually.


Get the Rustoleum Advanced from Lowes. They have should have it in the color I got... hang on... Gloss Crimson Red is the shade. I still have a ton left. Might go over my grills with it this Spring to give them a bit more oomph.









Oh hey you might want to remove that quote about Rep from your sig before a Mod jumps in your keester sidewayz over it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

I know this is off topic but, what's your feelings about IE9. I saw some cool demos and think I'll try it out.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13009646*
> A Team and a version that doesn't stop working when I have to shut down my System to let the NB catch a breather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> Oh I may be getting XFire soon. Or a loop. Don't know yet cause one guy said Loop and hasn't told me what his "Killer Loop" is yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


GPU tracker. Easy to use and lets you control CPU and GPU's. It will always pickup where you left off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13009674*
> well we'd take you but we're full unless our fermi folder can't fill in doing bigadv units while my rig is down for a bit.
> 
> Any recommendations on paint?
> I've found
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100167186/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100670402/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100196249/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Reds-Pinks/Paint-Spray-Paint/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z13w01/R-100670404/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> I prefer a darker red any suggestions?
> We have a Michaels arts and crafts, a hobby lobby, a Jo-Anns fabrics and crafts, Home Depot, Lowes, Target, Walmart, etc in town.
> 
> Also what color for the black? Although I may redo it eventually.
> 
> Also how many cans would I need if I were to completely paint the interior and exterior? How many for just the interior? etc


First on doesn't look bad. Matching black is semi-gloss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13009742*
> Get the Rustoleum Advanced from Lowes. They have should have it in the color I got... hang on... Gloss Crimson Red is the shade. I still have a ton left. Might go over my grills with it this Spring to give them a bit more oomph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey you might want to remove that quote about Rep from your sig before a Mod jumps in your keester sidewayz over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Already been discussed, mods said it was ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13009830*
> I know this is off topic but, what's your feelings about IE9. I saw some cool demos and think I'll try it out.


It's ok I guess but still doesn't have built in spell check like FF and lord knows I need it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13009830*
> I know this is off topic but, what's your feelings about IE9. I saw some cool demos and think I'll try it out.


Don't even waste your time. It's not faster unless you have the T10 line to support it. And IEsploder is still a memory hog.









Okay kewl, glad the Mods let this it go cause I had something similar a back when I first joined and was asked to take it down.

You know if that GPU tracker works with v7? or is it a stand alone?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

Actually it won the speed test against all the others. now that I've used FF so long hate to learn another I have been using V4 since it's beta release.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13009742*
> Get the Rustoleum Advanced from Lowes. They have should have it in the color I got... hang on... Gloss Crimson Red is the shade. I still have a ton left. Might go over my grills with it this Spring to give them a bit more oomph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey you might want to remove that quote about Rep from your sig before a Mod jumps in your keester sidewayz over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Is that a bucket? I'm not seeing any spray cans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13010227*
> Don't even waste your time. It's not faster unless you have the T10 line to support it. And IEsploder is still a memory hog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay kewl, glad the Mods let this it go cause I had something similar a back when I first joined and was asked to take it down.
> 
> You know if that GPU tracker works with v7? or is it a stand alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well they've never mentioned it I've talked with several and submitted several tickets and it's fairly large so I don't see how they can't have seen it so I assume it's fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13010311*
> Actually it won the speed test against all the others. now that I've used FF so long hate to learn another I have been using V4 since it's beta release.


Anyone know of anymore browsers based on Firefox? I use Seamonkey, Lolifox, and Wyzo. I also have Opera, Safari, Netscape, and Chrome.


----------



## FannBlade

tracker does NOT and will not work or will it be supported in V7


----------



## FannBlade

V7 guide


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13010370*
> Anyone know of anymore browsers based on Firefox? I use Seamonkey, Lolifox, and Wyzo. I also have Opera, Safari, Netscape, and Chrome.


Masochist!!!! What do you do in the mornings when you wake up???? You have a schedule/calendar or something that tells you which browser to use??? (J/K) Decisions... Decisions...

FF at the office and Chrome at home. That's it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13010370*
> Is that a bucket? I'm not seeing any spray cans.


Looks just like this...









Might've taken it off the shelf but I doubt it. May just not be available at that Lowe's. I know that Home Depot didn't carry it here but maybe there if you can't find it at their competitor.









Black can of Spray is Satin Black. I should buy a case of them for Modding.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13012069*
> Looks just like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might've taken it off the shelf but I doubt it. May just not be available at that Lowe's. I know that Home Depot didn't carry it here but maybe there if you can't find it at their competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black can of Spray is Satin Black. I should buy a case of them for Modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


They had it at my HD..

http://www.homedepot.com/Blacks/Paint-Spray-Paint/Rust-Oleum/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z1409iZ1as/R-100623073/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

THis is what I used, a flat black... There is a good variety so pick whatever color/finish you desire

What do you folks use to paint the plastic? Im thinking of doing some red cable sleeve and then do the drive bay plastic in a red....

Shoulda waited til I could get red tubing... Really dont feel like doing the loop all over, getting the air out, leak testing... Such a pain now that I got it all together and running...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13012429*
> They had it at my HD..
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Blacks/Paint-Spray-Paint/Rust-Oleum/h_d1/N-5yc1vZapz5Z1z1409iZ1as/R-100623073/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> THis is what I used, a flat black... There is a good variety so pick whatever color/finish you desire
> 
> What do you folks use to paint the plastic? Im thinking of doing some red cable sleeve and then do the drive bay plastic in a red....
> 
> Shoulda waited til I could get red tubing... Really dont feel like doing the loop all over, getting the air out, leak testing... Such a pain now that I got it all together and running...


I painted my thumblatches with that Crimson Gloss Red. It's *uber nommy*.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

Am painting my mouse this week. black and silver with clear enamel coating as seen in "Mod Men episode 2 9 minutes into the video







Looks amazing!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13007593*
> The inside of the HAF932 is already painted. It's a silver color. So, I didn't bother with the primer. (That's for bare metal) I did use a fine steel wool on anything that would be painted.


Wrong on both counts. Primer is NOT just for bare metal. Self Etching Primer is for bare metal, regular primer is for any already painted surface. Primer prepares the surface to aid in adhesion of the paint and should ALWAYS be used.

Also, steel wool is a poor idea as it leaves way too many slivers. A scuff pad is a much better choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13008121*
> You were gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XP doesn't have much life left does it? I forget when they said they would stop support. plus win 8 is getting close to reveal.
> If you can find your paint link let me know.


Extended support for XP itself ended several years ago. Support for 32bit XP with SP2 ended on July 13, 2010. Support for 32bit XP with SP3 and 64bit XP with SP2 (the latest and last SP for 64bit XP) is scheduled to end on April 8, 2014, but there is a chance that MS will extend that once again for certain circumstances. There are still a lot of medical and government software applications and hardware that absolutely can not run newer OS's than XP, can not run in XP mode (or any virtualized XP that would also stop being supported on April 8, 2014 anyway), and can not be made to do so. For this reason MS may extend support for those specific applications.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13009830*
> I know this is off topic but, what's your feelings about IE9. I saw some cool demos and think I'll try it out.


Better than IE8. The main thing is the minimalist GUI bothers some people so you might need to manually restore some of the toolbars, but that is also true of FX4. IE9 uses LESS memory than previous versions and more importantly it restores more of it when it closes than previous versions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13010227*
> Don't even waste your time. It's not faster unless you have the T10 line to support it. And IEsploder is still a memory hog.


Wrong on both counts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13013191*
> Wrong on both counts. Primer is NOT just for bare metal. Self Etching Primer is for bare metal, regular primer is for any already painted surface. Primer prepares the surface to aid in adhesion of the paint and should ALWAYS be used.
> 
> Also, steel wool is a poor idea as it leaves way too many slivers. A scuff pad is a much better choice.
> 
> Extended support for XP itself ended several years ago. Support for 32bit XP with SP2 ended on July 13, 2010. Support for 32bit XP with SP3 and 64bit XP with SP2 (the latest and last SP for 64bit XP) is scheduled to end on April 8, 2014, but there is a chance that MS will extend that once again for certain circumstances. There are still a lot of medical and government software applications and hardware that absolutely can not run newer OS's than XP, can not run in XP mode (or any virtualized XP that would also stop being supported on April 8, 2014 anyway), and can not be made to do so. For this reason MS may extend support for those specific applications.
> 
> Better than IE8. The main thing is the minimalist GUI bothers some people so you might need to manually restore some of the toolbars, but that is also true of FX4. IE9 uses LESS memory than previous versions and more importantly it restores more of it when it closes than previous versions.
> 
> Wrong on both counts.


I downloaded, installed and Ran it. Safari runs circles around it. In fact on the client system I installed Safari with it. Took forever to DL. But I blame that on the wireless although my WR gets up to 300 mbps. In any case I found that after having both windows open and closing them alternately IE ran 14% of my processes, where Safari ran 1%. Same windows open in both Browsers.

I don't care what they say, IMHO, IE ran faster because it was on a Dedicated Line that had no traffic on it or was a T Line. It just didn't have enough speed within my system to run it cleanly. My experience isn't the only one as you would rightly point out. However it is real world tested and in a boondocks rural area. If you're in the City and everything is up to par, yes it probably is faster. In this type of environment though, no so much.









You're more than welcome to run that buggy bloated PoS browser. Only time I'll run it is updates and if netflix still refuses to support Safari users. Sucks too cause I would love to step away from IEsploder once and for all.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13007958*
> Kind of bumping my own post to get more opinions of you guys, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards complete white to keep it clean and simple, something black/white stands for imo. Though the Black with a blue/white highlight here and there sounds nice too.
> 
> Id like to hear some more opinions about it before i start with this time consuming thing, cba doing all over again when i dont like the color choice, lol.


I would go with black just for the ability to change it out. I had red and black but that does not go with everything all the time


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13013674*
> I downloaded, installed and Ran it. Safari runs circles around it. In fact on the client system I installed Safari with it. Took forever to DL. But I blame that on the wireless although my WR gets up to 300 mbps. In any case I found that after having both windows open and closing them alternately IE ran 14% of my processes, where Safari ran 1%. Same windows open in both Browsers.
> 
> I don't care what they say, IMHO, IE ran faster because it was on a Dedicated Line that had no traffic on it or was a T Line. It just didn't have enough speed within my system to run it cleanly. My experience isn't the only one as you would rightly point out. However it is real world tested and in a boondocks rural area. If you're in the City and everything is up to par, yes it probably is faster. In this type of environment though, no so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're more than welcome to run that buggy bloated PoS browser. Only time I'll run it is updates and if netflix still refuses to support Safari users. Sucks too cause I would love to step away from IEsploder once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have tried it on other connections and it is considerably faster than IE8 and even FX4 on slower connections as well as faster ones. I don't use it as a main browser, but there are some website that require IE7 or later so I use it for them.

As far as Safari goes, I wouldn't use that piece of trash on my own worst enemies computer. WAY too insecure and buggy. If you went to the CM Store using Safari I understand why you were hit by the malware so much harder than other people using a better browser such as Chrome, FX, IE, or Opera were. Safari simply can not be made safe enough to use full time and any security expert will tell you that. That is also the main reason why Netflix doesn't support it as they don't want their customers accounts to get hacked, and I got this directly from Netflix when I was helping a customer with their hacked Netflix, PayPal, and GMail accounts. You can use that poor excuse of a browser if you want, but I wouldn't touch it with someone else's ten foot pole.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I downloaded, installed and Ran it. Safari runs circles around it. In fact on the client system I installed Safari with it. Took forever to DL. But I blame that on the wireless although my WR gets up to 300 mbps. In any case I found that after having both windows open and closing them alternately IE ran 14% of my processes, where Safari ran 1%. Same windows open in both Browsers.

I don't care what they say, IMHO, IE ran faster because it was on a Dedicated Line that had no traffic on it or was a T Line. It just didn't have enough speed within my system to run it cleanly. My experience isn't the only one as you would rightly point out. However it is real world tested and in a boondocks rural area. If you're in the City and everything is up to par, yes it probably is faster. In this type of environment though, no so much.









You're more than welcome to run that buggy bloated PoS browser. Only time I'll run it is updates and if netflix still refuses to support Safari users. Sucks too cause I would love to step away from IEsploder once and for all.









~Ceadder











I have tried it on other connections and it is considerably faster than IE8 and even FX4 on slower connections as well as faster ones. I don't use it as a main browser, but there are some website that require IE7 or later so I use it for them.

As far as Safari goes, I wouldn't use that piece of trash on my own worst enemies computer. WAY too insecure and buggy. If you went to the CM Store using Safari I understand why you were hit by the malware so much harder than other people using a better browser such as Chrome, FX, IE, or Opera were. Safari simply can not be made safe enough to use full time and any security expert will tell you that. That is also the main reason why Netflix doesn't support it as they don't want their customers accounts to get hacked, and I got this directly from Netflix when I was helping a customer with their hacked Netflix, PayPal, and GMail accounts. You can use that poor excuse of a browser if you want, but I wouldn't touch it with someone else's ten foot pole.


----------



## phazer11

Lol funny. Meh anyways couldn't get primer but whatever it's not like I'll be keeping the paint job for 5 years. The max would be like 2 that should be fine.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Lol funny. Meh anyways couldn't get primer but whatever it's not like I'll be keeping the paint job for 5 years. The max would be like 2 that should be fine.


if you aren't doing extensive re-gearing or flexing the case by moving it you should be okay.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Lol funny. Meh anyways couldn't get primer but whatever it's not like I'll be keeping the paint job for 5 years. The max would be like 2 that should be fine.


Depends on how often you remove and replace the hardware. Without primer it will probably stat scratching the day you first install the hardware unless you let it sit and dry for a couple of weeks before installing stuff in it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Lol funny. Meh anyways couldn't get primer but whatever it's not like I'll be keeping the paint job for 5 years. The max would be like 2 that should be fine.


Just keep an eye on it for peeling, sometimes when an areas isnt properly prepped for paint the paint doesnt stick properly and begins to peel and flake over time...

It aint the Mona Lisa, and your not doing it to sell to a customer. So in the end if your happy thats all that matters..

I scratched mine installing hardware LOL.... But I planned ahead for that, had a bit of the paint in the primer cap and a little brush


----------



## Famousoverdose

Hey guys. Brand new HAF X owner, I will post some pictures later after my rig is built.

I just have some questions.

1) How can I know if my case has the Front Panel problem as in this past?

2) Regarding the front panel wiring, which ones are the grounds? The manual is ******ed or I am just missing it. They ALL have a white wire, while the rest of them are all different colors.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Lol funny. Meh anyways couldn't get primer but whatever it's not like I'll be keeping the paint job for 5 years. The max would be like 2 that should be fine.


The paint is all surface. I respect both Pops and Fannblade but I have to respectfully disagree with the primer so long as the surface is properly prepped in this instance. Get some 3M acetone from any automotive shop and that should take care of any oils left on the surface. Painted my HAF a year ago and other than screw damage, my paint job isn't coming apart at the seams. No chips no peels no flakes.

An c'mon Pops you know I'm running SB S&D MWB and AVG 2011. The bug that got me was one of those BS ads that get sold to unsuspecting Businesses in a cluster of Innocent advertisements. You won't always stumble across it. It's just how the deck was shuffled. I've gotten that stupid ad in FFox 3.5 as well as IE. I seriously doubt that there is any such thing as a secure browser. If you feel secure, 10 to 1 you've got something backdooring you. Not that you yourself but you in the generalized sense of the term. I caught it cause I routinely scan my system and when the odd incident occurs.

PWNED? My ass. It's an opinion. Can't PWN an opinion unless some fool says something like the Holocaust never having happened or some other outrageous gobbledygook.









I don't expect everyone to rush out and DL Safari on my say so. I hope people aren't that gullible. I like Safari. It is buggy. I know it's buggy. Never said it wasn't. I just seem to have less issues with it than I did IE and FF 3.5 and below. I'd used the Fox since it first came available. But I also noticed how much RAM is sucked up and Chrome is no better in that regard. Though the new Fox seems to finally have gotten a handle on the RAM side of things. My bro uses Fox v4 and if I were to pick another OS beside Safari and IE it would be the Fox. Another reason I run Safari is the Fox won't allow me to watch my shows on Hulu. Apparently v4 doesn't have all their drivers in order. It'll happen soon but I'm happy where I'm at.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depends on how often you remove and replace the hardware. Without primer it will probably stat scratching the day you first install the hardware unless you let it sit and dry for a couple of weeks before installing stuff in it.


Bake it in the oven at maybe 200*F for an hour or two??? (just a wild arsed thought that popped into my head - probably from watching all those overhaulin'/pimp my ride episodes)


----------



## joelmartinez

try opera it is a great browser after using it for about two years now I can't switch to anything else, i still keep firefox 4 and IE for compatibility


----------



## RonB94GT

Use wax and grease remover instead of acetone. Acetone can be harsh on wrong surfaces.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Bake it in the oven at maybe 200*F for an hour or two??? (just a wild arsed thought that popped into my head - probably from watching all those overhaulin'/pimp my ride episodes)


LOL. If my wife would have seen some of the bike parts I put in the oven.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Post 12489 if you will guys. Just need some quick help


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Use wax and grease remover instead of acetone. Acetone can be harsh on wrong surfaces.


3M Acetone can be used and is perfectly acceptable but I would definitely spot test it to make sure before jumping into the job with both feet headed in the wrong direction due to banana peel. The stuff I'm referring to is used to remove road tars, road paint etc. off of Automotive finishes which are MUCH more sensitive than Powder Coat. That stuff is awesome possum. But test to make sure. ALWAYS test to make sure.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I don't expect everyone to rush out and DL Safari on my say so. I hope people aren't that gullible. I like Safari. It is buggy. I know it's buggy. Never said it wasn't. I just seem to have less issues with it than I did IE and FF 3.5 and below. I'd used the Fox since it first came available. But I also noticed how much RAM is sucked up and Chrome is no better in that regard. Though the new Fox seems to finally have gotten a handle on the RAM side of things. My bro uses Fox v4 and if I were to pick another OS beside Safari and IE it would be the Fox. Another reason I run Safari is the Fox won't allow me to watch my shows on Hulu. Apparently v4 doesn't have all their drivers in order. It'll happen soon but I'm happy where I'm at.









~Ceadder










That's odd. I use Firefox 4 and I haven't had any problems with hulu.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


LOL. If my wife would have seen some of the bike parts I put in the oven.


Shoot... used to be you fixed GPU's that way! What's the worst that can happen? She open up the oven and find your dismantled HAF in there? Just need to remember to take off the plastic stuff.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


But well worth the expense to keep your 932 as dust free as possible. They're washable with nothing but lukewarm water and magnetic enough to hold themselves onto the steel chassis. I even have the GPU ring filters for my 5770. Though I had to attach a sheetmetal ring to the surface of it for them to stick on with. If I ever have to RMA the card I still have an unused ring in case they send me a different Card since I got two of those.









Anyone that lives in a high dust environment like I do these things are worth their weight in gold. This is just from a couple of days of operation gonna be shutting down soon to give the system a break and to clean the filters.
 








~Ceadder











Ceadder, you've only had these a short while, right? I'll be interested to hear what you think of them in 6 months. 

Just have to chime in here on these *DEMCiflex* filters. I have two of them, that I used on my two front intake fans on an Antec 900. At first, they are great. Tons of airflow, convenient, washable, easy to take on and off. But after 4 or 5 washes, the filters just would not come clean and the airflow was reduced to virutally nothing at all. Blowing on them with a hand held behind the filter, you feel zero flow.

What I found as a substitute for those, are these fabric paint filters that you can get at a hardware store. It is about $1.50 for two very large bags, which once cut up, are essentially the same thing, except that after one or two times of shaking off the dust, you can throw them away, and have the same excellent airflow. Better airflow than panty hose, cheaper, and nylon, nice.


----------



## Ceadderman

I rinse mine with a spray nozzle and nothing but slightly warm tap water. Haven't noticed a difference in flow. But you do have to take care of them about twice a week when the dust season starts driving you to sneeze a lot. My allergies make it damn near impossible to ignore a dirty filter.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


That's odd. I use Firefox 4 and I haven't had any problems with hulu.


Was on my Bros system the other day and nothing I wanted to play would play. Justified loaded up the commercials but it just blank screened me and when I thought it would FINALLY load it said that the Video wasn't available. Tried CBS.com on it, both via Hulu and Direct. Nada. Plays Netflix just fine though. Who knows. All I know is I don't have the patience to let it piss me off and best to move on when it comes to me. I have all the patience in the world for everyone else's system but mine, I get riled too easily.









I'll have him check his drivers next time I talk to him, since you say they're playing for you. Worst that can happen is that it stays the same. Might be a 64 bit issue, might not be.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose*


Hey guys. Brand new HAF X owner, I will post some pictures later after my rig is built.

I just have some questions.

1) How can I know if my case has the Front Panel problem as in this past?

2) Regarding the front panel wiring, which ones are the grounds? The manual is ******ed or I am just missing it. They ALL have a white wire, while the rest of them are all different colors.


1) Have a 932 so I can't help you there...









2) White or black wires are negative. All other colors are positive.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The paint is all surface. I respect both Pops and Fannblade but I have to respectfully disagree with the primer so long as the surface is properly prepped in this instance.


A clean surface has nothing to do with it. You still need Primer and anyone who knows anything about painting would know that. But then I was factory trained by Martin Senour so that's why I understand the importance of Primer. That, and I was painting while your parents were still pooping in their diapers.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


3M Acetone can be used and is perfectly acceptable but I would definitely spot test it to make sure before jumping into the job with both feet headed in the wrong direction due to banana peel. The stuff I'm referring to is used to remove road tars, road paint etc. off of Automotive finishes which are MUCH more sensitive than Powder Coat. That stuff is awesome possum. But test to make sure. ALWAYS test to make sure.









~Ceadder










I didn't say he couldn't use aceton. Simpley gave him a safer (probably cheaper) option.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I was painting while your parents were still pooping in their diapers.


Come on you're not that old. You're sig says Commodore 128. I used a Vic 20. LOL


----------



## Kahbrohn

This is the HAF Club... not the old fart's club!

Just to make myself clear... I am a Kaypro baby!!!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The paint is all surface. I respect both Pops and Fannblade but I have to respectfully disagree with the primer so long as the surface is properly prepped in this instance. Get some 3M acetone from any automotive shop and that should take care of any oils left on the surface. Painted my HAF a year ago and other than screw damage, my paint job isn't coming apart at the seams. No chips no peels no flakes.

An c'mon Pops you know I'm running SB S&D MWB and AVG 2011. The bug that got me was one of those BS ads that get sold to unsuspecting Businesses in a cluster of Innocent advertisements. You won't always stumble across it. It's just how the deck was shuffled. I've gotten that stupid ad in FFox 3.5 as well as IE. I seriously doubt that there is any such thing as a secure browser. If you feel secure, 10 to 1 you've got something backdooring you. Not that you yourself but you in the generalized sense of the term. I caught it cause I routinely scan my system and when the odd incident occurs.

PWNED? My ass. It's an opinion. Can't PWN an opinion unless some fool says something like the Holocaust never having happened or some other outrageous gobbledygook.









I don't expect everyone to rush out and DL Safari on my say so. I hope people aren't that gullible. I like Safari. It is buggy. I know it's buggy. Never said it wasn't. I just seem to have less issues with it than I did IE and FF 3.5 and below. I'd used the Fox since it first came available. But I also noticed how much RAM is sucked up and Chrome is no better in that regard. Though the new Fox seems to finally have gotten a handle on the RAM side of things. My bro uses Fox v4 and if I were to pick another OS beside Safari and IE it would be the Fox. Another reason I run Safari is the Fox won't allow me to watch my shows on Hulu. Apparently v4 doesn't have all their drivers in order. It'll happen soon but I'm happy where I'm at.









~Ceadder










you are incorrect. surface prep is a large part of painting, but neglecting to use a primer will always result in sub par surface adhesion. anyone who's painted professionally knows this. if you're satisfied with your job that's one thing, but telling people looking to paint their case they can skip a very necessary step is another.

fact always trumps opinion.

i can't believe i got trolled yet again.


----------



## phazer11

Meh I'm going to see if my dad has any primer in the shed. We have 16 lurkers post something come on lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Now I'm a Troll... I'm gonna toddle off before I lose my cool. Just want to say I'm no painting n00b. Thanks for basically taking a dump on my experience. Much appreciated. The paint I used by the way is an all surface paint. Meaning that it does have primer material in it. Thanks have a good nite and hope everyone is in a better mood tomorrow. Especially me.









~Ceadder


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


1) Have a 932 so I can't help you there...









2) White or black wires are negative. All other colors are positive.


Thanks. So far so good. I have to say going from a Mid Tower to a Full is absolutely amazing!


----------



## kcuestag

Might join the club again after having a HAF 932.

I might try the HAF X, but there's a few things I would like to know:

1. Do they still sell the HAF X with the faulty front panel?

2. Do the intake fans from HAF X include dust filters? (This is a very important thing for me, and that's the main reason I picked my Raven RV02B-W, does wonders with dust filters







)

Thanks guys.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


1) Have a 932 so I can't help you there...









2) White or black wires are negative. All other colors are positive.


@Famousoverdose: i spent an hour trying to find the pic someone posted but no luck.







then i couldn't find your original post









basically, on the bottom of the HAFX I/O backplate there's a screw clipping the firewire cable, causing it to short out. if you're worried about yours all you have to do is take off the i/o plate and look to see if there's any damage to any of the wires. if there isn't, you're gtg


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Might join the club again after having a HAF 932.

I might try the HAF X, but there's a few things I would like to know:

1. Do they still sell the HAF X with the faulty front panel?

2. Do the intake fans from HAF X include dust filters? (This is a very important thing for me, and that's the main reason I picked my Raven RV02B-W, does wonders with dust filters







)

Thanks guys.


hey kc, love all the info you've given in the 69xx thread

the faulty front panel has been fixed, but you can check easily with the post i just made a couple up.

to my knowledge, no HAF comes w/ filters, though there are plenty of aftermarket kits you can buy, as well as some home made solutions that work well.

with great air flow comes great dust bunnies


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13015384*
> hey kc, love all the info you've given in the 69xx thread
> 
> the faulty front panel has been fixed, but you can check easily with the post i just made a couple up.
> 
> to my knowledge, no HAF comes w/ filters, though there are plenty of aftermarket kits you can buy, as well as some home made solutions that work well.
> 
> with great air flow comes great dust bunnies


I might have to consider waiting for the HAF 932 Black Edition to arrive in Europe then, as I kinda liked my HAF 932 a lot but I just couldn't stand the silver interior (I couldn't be bothered to paint it) and all the dust it was eating...

My current Raven RV02B-W has a way better airflow than my old HAF 932 (It improved almost 5ºC on my GPU's) and yet it has no dust at all, these dust filters in the AP-181's are just awesome









Anyways, thanks for your answer! Appreciate it









I'll wait and decide wether to go HAF 932 Black Edition or HAF X









PS: I'm glad I may have helped you on the 69XX Owners thread


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13012069*
> Looks just like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might've taken it off the shelf but I doubt it. May just not be available at that Lowe's. I know that Home Depot didn't carry it here but maybe there if you can't find it at their competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black can of Spray is Satin Black. I should buy a case of them for Modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I didn't see those at either Lowes or Home Depot and Lowes didn't have it even on their site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13014508*
> The paint is all surface. I respect both Pops and Fannblade but I have to respectfully disagree with the primer so long as the surface is properly prepped in this instance. Get some 3M acetone from any automotive shop and that should take care of any oils left on the surface. Painted my HAF a year ago and other than screw damage, my paint job isn't coming apart at the seams. No chips no peels no flakes.
> 
> An c'mon Pops you know I'm running SB S&D MWB and AVG 2011. The bug that got me was one of those BS ads that get sold to unsuspecting Businesses in a cluster of Innocent advertisements. You won't always stumble across it. It's just how the deck was shuffled. I've gotten that stupid ad in FFox 3.5 as well as IE. I seriously doubt that there is any such thing as a secure browser. If you feel secure, 10 to 1 you've got something backdooring you. Not that you yourself but you in the generalized sense of the term. I caught it cause I routinely scan my system and when the odd incident occurs.
> 
> PWNED? My ass. It's an opinion. Can't PWN an opinion unless some fool says something like the Holocaust never having happened or some other outrageous gobbledygook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect everyone to rush out and DL Safari on my say so. I hope people aren't that gullible. I like Safari. It is buggy. I know it's buggy. Never said it wasn't. I just seem to have less issues with it than I did IE and FF 3.5 and below. I'd used the Fox since it first came available. But I also noticed how much RAM is sucked up and Chrome is no better in that regard. Though the new Fox seems to finally have gotten a handle on the RAM side of things. My bro uses Fox v4 and if I were to pick another OS beside Safari and IE it would be the Fox. Another reason I run Safari is the Fox won't allow me to watch my shows on Hulu. Apparently v4 doesn't have all their drivers in order. It'll happen soon but I'm happy where I'm at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13014821*
> I rinse mine with a spray nozzle and nothing but slightly warm tap water. Haven't noticed a difference in flow. But you do have to take care of them about twice a week when the dust season starts driving you to sneeze a lot. My allergies make it damn near impossible to ignore a dirty filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on my Bros system the other day and nothing I wanted to play would play. Justified loaded up the commercials but it just blank screened me and when I thought it would FINALLY load it said that the Video wasn't available. Tried CBS.com on it, both via Hulu and Direct. Nada. Plays Netflix just fine though. Who knows. All I know is I don't have the patience to let it piss me off and best to move on when it comes to me. I have all the patience in the world for everyone else's system but mine, I get riled too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have him check his drivers next time I talk to him, since you say they're playing for you. Worst that can happen is that it stays the same. Might be a 64 bit issue, might not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Your bro's copy of Firefox might have noscript on it which IIRC Hulu uses flashplayer and javascript to play the actual videos wheras netflix uses silverlight.

And you have alot of free stuff on their. I have to say even AVG Pro is crap it decent crap on an infected system to try and remove a virus but MBAM usually does it just as well if not better IMO. Personally as a firewall and AV solution I'd trust Microsoft Security Essentials or McAffee more. Of course I don't trust either of them as much as I trust Kaspersky.

Edit: My Dad did have two slightly rusted cans of rust-oleum metal primer.


----------



## BradleyW

Haf-x!


----------



## joelmartinez

MSE+Comodo Firewall works like a charm


----------



## FannBlade

Chevy is better than Ford.


----------



## phazer11

And Honda is better than either. Of course I wanted to wring one of my uncle's neck when I learned that he had destroyed 3 of the muscle cars that would've been mine. A 67 Stingray , A 64/65 something Ford GT40 or Mustang (I can't remember which my dad said) and a 69 Camaro SS. Of cours eI wanted to wring my dad's neck for letting my uncle drive them in the first place especially after the first one (the stingray iirc)


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13015519*
> And Honda is better than either


With F.I.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13015271*
> Now I'm a Troll... I'm gonna toddle off before I lose my cool. Just want to say I'm no painting n00b. Thanks for basically taking a dump on my experience. Much appreciated. The paint I used by the way is an all surface paint. Meaning that it does have primer material in it. Thanks have a good nite and hope everyone is in a better mood tomorrow. Especially me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No such animal as paint and primer all in one. Some paint may have better adhesion promoters, but it isn't even close to a substitute for Primer. But I suppose the paint manufacturer's only recommend using Primer so they can sell more product.

As for the Troll bit, while I didn't say it your actions seem to fit the definition, not just here but in a lot of the threads you post in.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;13015577*
> With F.I.


? You talking about audio systems?


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13015696*
> ? You talking about audio systems?


Forced Induction. Turbo more specifically when it comes to honda motors.


----------



## phazer11

Ah I saw F.I. and immediately thought F.I. audio systems. I didn't even think about the engine.


----------



## steamboat

i thought fuel injected


----------



## Famousoverdose

I am officially in



























Just need to get my Blue Fans from Newegg sometime this week and put those in. Also need some Blue or White Cathodes. But for now, I am happy.

And no, I didn't sleeve the cables. They are extenders I found at Micro Center that were pre sleeved in different colors







I just got the 24 pin, and 2 6 pins for now until I can figure out if I like them or not.


----------



## fanaddict

Can you replace the 230mm fans on the side panel and front with 200mm Megaflows?


----------



## jon5270

No pics showing up. ? Scratch that, now they are showing, all I had where links when I first looked.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13016087*
> i thought fuel injected


Same here.


----------



## joelmartinez

pics show up fo me


----------



## Famousoverdose

I plan to swap out the front Red LED and both top fans with this.

I will be also trading out my P/P fans with these, as well as putting in the extra 120mm fan in the case for my card I believe.

I also plan to buy the full window panel from the CM Store. Odd, if I can find the link again. My bookmark said Product could not be found.

As for the cathodes, I have no idea yet.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13014998*
> That, and I was painting while your parents were still pooping in their diapers.


Oh I so want to sig that


----------



## steamboat

haha yeah, papasmurf says some pretty epic stuff.

"wrong on all counts" i about lost it


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13016133*
> I am officially in


Now you are!

Welcome to the Group.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13017286*
> Now you are!
> 
> Welcome to the Group.


Thanks!


----------



## joelmartinez

I will post my "in" pic when my archon arrives, as you can tell from my sig i'm pretty excited


----------



## Jake_620

Add Me please!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

tomorow i am taking out my res and swapping it for the replacment. When i do ill get some pics of my setup so i can be added to the club...nothing special...even looks like ass right now...red tubing, blue highlights on mb, blue led from motherboard, red front fan, green yate loons on my rad....LOL, now i just need purple and ill be done.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to get a 30 inch monitor in a few days I will post pics when it is in.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13017850*
> I am going to get a 30 inch monitor in a few days I will post pics when it is in.


nice setup, but i think you need bigger speakers...dont think those floor speakers that are 3 feet tall and only 3 feet from your face are going to be loud enough LOL


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13017850*
> I am going to get a 30 inch monitor in a few days I will post pics when it is in.


what fans are those on ur H70?

EDIT: and why do you only have an h70 for a 980X?!?!?!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13017887*
> what fans are those on ur H70?
> 
> EDIT: and why do you only have an h70 for a 980X?!?!?!


could be asked why he is running 570sli instead of 580sli too. prob because he wanted best cooling under X $ amount and the h70 is it...although for $10 more he could have gotten the xspx rasa 750 rs240 kit....i was so affraid of water cooling and got that kit and wow....load at 40C at stock...so awesome...and thats with exhaust from case air, not intake temps..


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;12988432*
> not to sound cheap but, is there any way to buy a haf 932 advanced with free shipping?
> Newegg is like what, $20 shipping its almost the same as buying a haf x from a store lol.


http://www.directron.com/rc932kkn5gp.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13017227*
> haha yeah, papasmurf says some pretty epic stuff.


And I get my backside in a wringer sometimes for doing it.


----------



## _REAPER_

I used to have a full watercooling setup for my rig but I am going to deploy and do not have my wife to have any issues hence the H70, I do not want to get a call from 8000 miles away and be told my pc is fried.

H70 980x 4.2ghz is running at 28C idle and 60-65C IBT 15 passes so it is ok for now. I usually run my 980x much faster but toned it down a bit for the H70.

I have CM Excalibur fans throughout my pc I made custom brackets and have the mounted in the front and the top of my HAF X.

I did not get the 580s because I can get 3 570 SC editions for the price of 2 580s I am going to put in the other 570s soon just playing around with SLI right now I have not used nvidia in a long time.

Before









After


----------



## PapaSmurf

Going with the H70 under those circumstances sounds like the right choice to me.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13015337*
> Might join the club again after having a HAF 932.
> 
> I might try the HAF X, but there's a few things I would like to know:
> 
> 1. Do they still sell the HAF X with the faulty front panel?
> 
> 2. Do the intake fans from HAF X include dust filters? (This is a very important thing for me, and that's the main reason I picked my Raven RV02B-W, does wonders with dust filters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks guys.


The faulty front panel was fixed. Mine was purchased in late December, and it came the newer way with the protective layer attached.

All fans on the HAF-X have dust filters besides the rear exhaust fan. Even the bottom section under the PSU comes with a filter. They are not all easy to clean out (the front one is easy though).


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13018012*
> I used to have a full watercooling setup for my rig but I am going to deploy and do not have my wife to have any issues hence the H70, I do not want to get a call from 8000 miles away and be told my pc is fried.
> 
> H70 980x 4.2ghz is running at 28C idle and 60-65C IBT 15 passes so it is ok for now. I usually run my 980x much faster but toned it down a bit for the H70.
> 
> I have CM Excalibur fans throughout my pc I made custom brackets and have the mounted in the front and the top of my HAF X.
> 
> I did not get the 580s because I can get 3 570 SC editions for the price of 2 580s I am going to put in the other 570s soon just playing around with SLI right now I have not used nvidia in a long time.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Lol..2nd pic looks sad...jk

I understand why u have the 570, I was refering to other poster who was asking about the h50. Do u mind telling how high your temps went going from the full loop to the h70?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13018239*
> Lol..2nd pic looks sad...jk
> 
> I understand why u have the 570, I was refering to other poster who was asking about the h50. Do u mind telling how high your temps went going from the full loop to the h70?


When I had my full loop I had a 360 rad just for my cpu, I was running 4.5ghz 24/7 with idle temps about 25C-27C max load 62C. Right now I will not push past 4.2ghz I tried to take it to 4.4ghz but temps were not where I wanted them to be.

4.2ghz is good though you dont really need to go higher than that unless you benchmark alot.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13017850*
> I am going to get a 30 inch monitor in a few days I will post pics when it is in.


I like you desk and speakers. Although I like 5.1 surround more. Anyways I wish I had that open of a space I have a twin sized futon in mine along with another desk and a few bookshelfs. (the desk with my 32" HDTV/monitor has those CD racks and stuff)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13017940*
> could be asked why he is running 570sli instead of 580sli too. prob because he wanted best cooling under X $ amount and the h70 is it...although for $10 more he could have gotten the xspx rasa 750 rs240 kit....i was so affraid of water cooling and got that kit and wow....load at 40C at stock...so awesome...and thats with exhaust from case air, not intake temps..


Cool... how much was that and where? Not that I could get another cooler now anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13017988*
> And I get backside in a wringer sometimes for doing it.


LOL I bet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;13018074*
> The faulty front panel was fixed. Mine was purchased in late December, and it came the newer way with the protective layer attached.
> 
> All fans on the HAF-X have dust filters besides the rear exhaust fan. Even the bottom section under the PSU comes with a filter. They are not all easy to clean out (the front one is easy though).


O.O I wish the 932 had filters.

Anyways my case is now primer white with alot of painters tape covering the stock black exterior.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13018424*
> I like you desk and speakers. Although I like 5.1 surround more. Anyways I wish I had that open of a space I have a twin sized futon in mine along with another desk and a few bookshelfs. (the desk with my 32" HDTV/monitor has those CD racks and stuff)
> 
> Cool... how much was that and where? Not that I could get another cooler now anyways.
> 
> LOL I bet
> 
> O.O I wish the 932 had filters.
> 
> Anyways my case is now primer white with alot of painters tape covering the stock black exterior.


Frozencpu.com $129.99 for the full kit


----------



## fanaddict

Would you guys recommend the Haf 932 Advanced or Haf X? They're the same price on the sites I'm looking at.

I don't care about the filters.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13018012*
> I have CM Excalibur fans throughout my pc I made custom brackets and have the mounted in the front and the top of my HAF X.


how are those excaliburs working out for you?
i was thinking of getting them, but it seems like the holes in the sides of the shroud would vent into the case and swirl air around instead of pushing it out.
c/d?


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;13019328*
> Would you guys recommend the Haf 932 Advanced or Haf X? They're the same price on the sites I'm looking at.
> 
> I don't care about the filters.


i have the 932, wish i bought the HAF


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13015611*
> No such animal as paint and primer all in one. Some paint may have better adhesion promoters, but it isn't even close to a substitute for Primer. But I suppose the paint manufacturer's only recommend using Primer so they can sell more product.
> 
> As for the Troll bit, while I didn't say it your actions seem to fit the definition, not just here but in a lot of the threads you post in.


No offense meant but it seems to be vice versa. Someone doesn't agree with my experience on a subject and I'm a Troll. Agree with my experience on the subject, and all is joyful in Muddville.

I bite my tongue more often than not IRL cause it's not worth getting into a pissing contest with someone because they think I'm too young to have any knowledge. I bite my tongue here cause EVERYONE has an opinion on a subject and their opinion takes precedence over anybody else's and if you(generalized descriptor) have a different take you're Trolling. How bout people knocking of the judgmental garbage and just actually take a step back and go hmmm *hadn't thought about that* instead of stating cut and dry "facts" (not to pick on you but...) like there is no such beast as a Paint and Primer all in one product.

Yes I do agree with your sentiments mostly EVEN STATED THAT a few times.

My apologies however is that there are INDEED paint and primer all in ones. Rust O Leum Universal Advanced is such a paint.

Behr Premium Ultra Paint with Primer? Surely someone of your experience knows this right?

In the past Companies didn't offer a 2 in one for just the very reason you mentioned. But also because it's been universally accepted that Primer had to be applied and allowed to dry before the application of Paint.

I get told it's not about the oils. Well funny the human body secretes and paints do better when the surface is not only bare of dust and debris but of oils left behind by bare contact. My apologies for not posting ALL of the issues involved in one sitting. I have the knowledge BTW, I just choose not to wield it around like a club and make ignorant statements about somebody being a Troll unless they really are just avoiding seeing the ugly truth of their misconception when it's been proven to them. I stated a FACT and basically got told that I don't have a clue what I'm talking about.

Well enough is enough. I grew up in cabinet shops with a Grandfather who was a Master Electrician. His father grew up in Fresno with Almond farmers who made their own furniture. Every stick of furniture they owned they built. The latter part before I was hatched and as you so eloquently put it when my parents were rubbing their hands in their own poo.

I tried to let things go and even posted a natural break from the issue but apparently some people are too intent on twisting the knife a little more. But when you're stuck in a Paint Locker you tend to learn a little more about Paint than you really wanted to when you didn't join the Service to do that. Only our paint locker didn't have respirators because it was being recommissioned. I know way more about Paint than I ever cared to know when I was growing up in High School. I love shops I love the smell of them I love getting my hands dirty on a project(much like you I imagine) because it gives me the satisfaction of knowing that I created something with my hands. If I get an injury, that is a badge of honor. I've hit more gushers in one day than most people see in a lifetime.

So I hope you'll excuse me but you aren't the ONLY person in here with knowledge. Do I get paid for my work? No. Would honestly like that to change. But that don't mean jack about what I know. I have no problems with people knowing more than I do. A few posts back I even sided with both you and Blade. But you run right over the top of me and then shun my knowledge like I was some wet behind the ear kid who doesn't know the first thing about the topic. Well you're wrong. So kindly step off. It's rather annoying. If I'm wrong about something I say and someone points it out to me I will look up the information or see that my information is limited and will account for it with a thoughtful reply. There is no need to call me a Troll because that has NEVER been my objective. I'm a helpful person and will share my knowledge with anyone that asks. And I get asked a lot. I don't know why. If I don't know, I say I don't know and offer with what I can reasonably surmise.

Thanks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13019342*
> how are those excaliburs working out for you?
> i was thinking of getting them, but it seems like the holes in the sides of the shroud would vent into the case and swirl air around instead of pushing it out.
> c/d?


They are the best fans I have used so far they are fkn awsome at moving air


----------



## steamboat

hrm, i might have to give them a try then


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13019426*
> 
> My apologies however is that there are INDEED paint and primer all in ones. Rust O Leum Universal Advanced is such a paint.
> 
> Behr Premium Ultra Paint with Primer? Surely someone of your experience knows this right?
> 
> In the past Companies didn't offer a 2 in one for just the very reason you mentioned. But also because it's been universally accepted that Primer had to be applied and allowed to dry before the application of Paint.


I stand by my statement that there is NO paint that contains Primer. No where in the information on the Rust O Leum Universal Advanced or the Behr Premium Ultra Paint site does it state they have Primer built in. Sorry, but you are still wrong until you can provide a specific link to a reputable site that states that these paints have Primer built in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*   I stand by my statement that there is NO paint that contains Primer. No where in the information on the Rust O Leum Universal Advanced or the Behr Premium Ultra Paint site does it state they have Primer built in. Sorry, but you are still wrong until you can provide a specific link to a reputable site that states that these paints have Primer built in.  
Well I don't know what to tell you big guy. Lowe's has a whole advertising campaign built around the Behr Paint Brand that has Primer in it.

And here is a YouTube Vid where they say over and over and over that it can be used on any surface. I only wish he applied paint to that Terra cotta pot. Cause those things are sponges. If you've ever done any gardening like my Grandmother and Mother do you see it when you water the plants. I'd been roped into doing so enough times to know that. God I hated the dawn snail patrol when I was a kid. Now I kinda miss it.









Well anyway, when I first heard there was a paint and primer all in one I just about told the sales person at the Lowe's where to head in at. But I had to mind my manners and did. So check out the vid. If you've ever tried to paint Vynl you'll know how fun it is.    
 Universal Advanced Formula show advertisement  



 
 I scuffed my thumb latches on this 932 and didn't even have to. You know as well as I do they don't come in colors. I sprayed mine this Red color and the stuff ain't comin off.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I stand by my statement that there is NO paint that contains Primer. No where in the information on the Rust O Leum Universal Advanced or the Behr Premium Ultra Paint site does it state they have Primer built in. Sorry, but you are still wrong until you can provide a specific link to a reputable site that states that these paints have Primer built in.


Behr Premium Plus Ultra

Quote:



With advanced NANOGUARDÂ® technology, *this product is a paint & primer in one.* Creates a STAYS LOOKING NEW LONGERâ„¢ matte finish on wood, vinyl, aluminum, fiber cement siding, brick, masonry, stucco, fences and garage doors. Also ideal for painting rusted metals, tannic woods and drastic color changes. An extra-protective shell shields against damage from sunlight, moisture, stains and dirt. The perfect choice for all weather climates, even for applications at 35Â°F (2Â°C). Backed by a lifetime guarantee*.


I'm not taking side in this because I like both of you but I figured that I would help settle the dispute because I too had heard of the Paint and Primer in 1 from Behr. But as for the Rustoleum, that is not the case. You still need to apply a primer with the paint that you said above from Rustoleum. But at least you were right about the Behr paint right Ceadderman?

So can we kindly go on with our happily awesome Cooler Master discussions now guys?


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I stand by my statement that there is NO paint that contains Primer. No where in the information on the Rust O Leum Universal Advanced or the Behr Premium Ultra Paint site does it state they have Primer built in. Sorry, but you are still wrong until you can provide a specific link to a reputable site that states that these paints have Primer built in.


I agree. There is paint that uses primer, but it's still better to use primer THEN paint, as it gives better results.

primer+paint combos are rare. You can't walk into your local shop here and get it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm going to end this with the following. For any surface does NOT mean it has primer, only that it can be used on essentially any surface and work. On metal, especially in a computer case where you would be sliding drives and other items in and out you still need a primer.

As for the Behr, that is a completely different type of primer. It isn't to aid in adhesion like you need on metal, but for COVERAGE to make sure the old color doesn't bleed through. Basically it's more of an undercoat, not a primer but for marketing sake they call if a primer. What you need on plaster, wallboard, wood, and other types of surfaces that paint would be used on is entirely different than what you need on metal like a computer case or a car.

Now do you understand? If not, I give up as there is no hope for you and this entire conversation has been pointless. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother with people who either will not listen or simply can't understand.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't Ceadderman was stating that it's better than doing primer first then paint. I think that he was just stating that there is a paint that has both in it and there is in fact one by Behr. But I agree that nothing beats a good base coat before painting to make sure that you have a good mating surface to paint on. I have painted far too many passage ways offices, berthings, and any other kind of space that you can think of while I was in the navy to know that if you don't prime first then your going to be painting it again really soon (only after removing the original paint first which takes much much much longer than it does to put a base coat of primer and wait for it to dry lol). But of course, we didn't have the Behr paint in question back then so I wonder if it's any good. I'll have to go get a gallon and try it out. I'll let you all know when I do (but don't hang around waiting because it might be a while lol, no painting jobs on the horizon just yet).

The Behr paint isn't for stuff like computers and I hope no one was saying that. It's in indoor/outdoor type paint. I was only commenting on the fact that there is a paint in existence that has both the paint and primer in the same can. So if the argument is that it doesn't exist then Ceadderman is right that it does. But if the argument is that there isn't a paint that can be used in a computer case that has both built in then I'm almost certain that PapaSmurf is correct here. I say lets just drop it because it's a argument that isn't worth all this talking about.

I'm going to make a judgment here guys.... you are both right. There, you guys feel better? Can you sleep fine tonight? I hope so lol.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Jesus, a Admin or something has not stepped in yet? This has been going for for a few pages now









Can't we all be friends?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Just use the report feature if you think it's getting out of hand; it's borderline in a few places but I'll leave it.

My 2 cents? House paint probably shouldn't be your first choice when working over a PC case, even if on paper it seems suitable. Stick to what's known to work when it comes to that, I say.


----------



## Ceadderman

Are we agreed the 932 is powder coated on all the surfaces that matter? If so I don't see the problem. That is all I was getting at. If the PC is weak then hell yeah you use Primer. Never said not to use it where it's warranted. But hey if you don't mind paying more than you have to, to get the same results knock yourselves out. My system was painted in February of last year. Didn't do any prep other than what I've consistently stated. It even says it in the directions on the back of the can. My apologies if I come off like a know it all. Apparently I'm too stupid to read and follow directions.









[/topic]

~Ceadder


----------



## FannBlade

Can we please end the whole paint thing and lets get back on topic.

Please remember we are here to enjoy ourselves and help others with whatever knowledge we have from our own personal experiences. Most areas will have no right or wrong answer, things can work using different avenues. Read posts closely and if still unsure ask more detailed questions or do further investigation.

Thanks


----------



## digitally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Can we please end the whole paint thing and lets get back on topic.

Please remember we are here to enjoy ourselves and help others with whatever knowledge we have from our own personal experiences. Most areas will have no right or wrong answer, things can work using different avenues. Read posts closely and if still unsure ask more detailed questions or do further investigation.

Thanks


and i am about to enquirer some help\\guide about painting 922 lol. oh well....


----------



## FannBlade

Hey Team only a few days left to vote for MOTM (Mod of the Month)

As you can tell I just love this contest. A lot can be learned going through the build logs.

But don't forget to get your nominations in for HoF. (HAF Hall of Fame).

Is it just me or does the OCN server seem really fast?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitally*


and i am about to enquirer some help\\guide about painting 922 lol. oh well....


I don't want to stop the questions, just the back and forth. 
Please ask away.


----------



## 10acjed

Im officially inviting Ceaddar & Papa over to my house this weekend, I'll buy the paint, beer and primer and the 3 of us can paint my garage....
























Its in the backround of my pics of the primer & pain in my build log, gonna need to do some patching, cut in the base board and coat the walls. May scrape the left over carpet off the floor and paint that too...

Just so you know the Mrs says she is going to help, which means she will be there for 10 - 15 minutes til I get annoyed and send her inside...


----------



## digitally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


I don't want to stop the questions, just the back and forth. 
Please ask away.










lol







i was looking at the (newbie) guide of painting cases, but i do have the time, but i don't have the equipment eg, rivet removal etc. so.... i need a easy and cheap way to paint. this would be my first paint mod, planning to paint black in the interior, side case red/dark red but i don't want to lose the "HAF" logo. also i don't think i could get any sand paper is my area... so please advice. thanks!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jake_620*


Add Me please!


Welcome aboard Jake.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally;13022000*
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was looking at the (newbie) guide of painting cases, but i do have the time, but i don't have the equipment eg, rivet removal etc. so.... i need a easy and cheap way to paint. this would be my first paint mod, planning to paint black in the interior, side case red/dark red but i don't want to lose the "HAF" logo. also i don't think i could get any sand paper is my area... so please advice. thanks!


Look through my log, I did not remove rivets.

Just took off all the plastic, took out the fans. Scuffed up the surface a bit, then used some paper & painters tape for the top, front and bottom.

Then spray away. The primer drys fast, depending on your climate. Mine took all of 15 minutes. Then a thick coat of paint...

really not that hard at all... Just take your time putting it all back together as it will scratch easy the first 24 hours even tho its dry to the touch..

Other methods will vary from person to person and none are the "rule"


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13022030*
> Look through my log, I did not remove rivets.
> 
> Just took off all the plastic, took out the fans. Scuffed up the surface a bit, then used some paper & painters tape for the top, front and bottom.
> 
> Then spray away. The primer drys fast, depending on your climate. Mine took all of 15 minutes. Then a thick coat of paint...
> 
> really not that hard at all... Just take your time putting it all back together as it will scratch easy the first 24 hours even tho its dry to the touch..
> 
> Other methods will vary from person to person and none are the "rule"


thats very nice mod you have there.








also, is primer really needed before the paint? my case is now abit umm not rust but its probably like oxidized. and, could i put on the primer first. then next day put on paint??


----------



## Ceadderman

Apologies but yes Primer is necessary with the 922.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13021957*
> Im officially inviting Ceaddar & Papa over to my house this weekend, I'll buy the paint, beer and primer and the 3 of us can paint my garage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :applaud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the backround of my pics of the primer & pain in my build log, gonna need to do some patching, cut in the base board and coat the walls. May scrape the left over carpet off the floor and paint that too...
> 
> Just so you know the Mrs says she is going to help, which means she will be there for 10 - 15 minutes til I get annoyed and send her inside...


Haha, I could use the change of scenery. I love south Florida. Haven't been there since my Ship pulled into Ft. Lauderdale for our Liberty Cruise to pick up the old Salts that were helping us in our Shakedown Cruise. Mmmm mmmm those Florida girls sure know how to make a fella feel at home.









Long as it's Guinness and Jack I'll do all the work just cut me loose and stay out my way. It's all about Aholes and Elbows turnin two.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## digitally

thanks guys







the scratch(there are more scratches, this is the worst) in the picture, could i just repaint it over? or should i do the primer and paint?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally;13022158*
> thats very nice mod you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, is primer really needed before the paint? my case is now abit umm not rust but its probably like oxidized. and, could i put on the primer first. then next day put on paint??


Again, its personal preference of how "thorough" you want to be.

Do your "need" to apply primer, no. The paint will stick to anything, thats its purpose. How well it will stick and whether or not it will scratch, chip or peel without primer is another story.

I prefered to do it thorough the first time, no sense having it all apart and cutting corners.

My case was brand spankin new, still scuffed it up and used primer..

Primer can is about $3, and will take you all of 1 - 1.5 hours to paint & dry...
I think people are getting the wrong idea, priming it doesnt take much effort at all..

This weekend I will be doing some red in it, the plastic thumbs, the HD drive trays, maybe the mesh on the pci slots.....

Red light fans going in as well as red cable sleeve...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally;13022472*
> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scratch(there are more scratches, this is the worst) in the picture, could i just repaint it over? or should i do the primer and paint?


Nah, just touch it up. I used a brush and sprayed some paint into a paint cap..

Can do it without even breaking it all down..


----------



## phazer11

Hmm... I've noticed that alot of us in this club are somewhere in Florida if their location is to be believed. If not alot then at least a fair few.


----------



## WigglesTheHoly

Added Red Cathodes a while back and didn't like the switch that came with them. So I wired my own switch in and it just so happens the stock water res hole is the right size for a rounded switch from radio shack to snap right in.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm not in Florida (in fact I live about as far away from Florida as you can live while still being in the continental U.S.) but I did live there for about 5-6... weeks for my A School (training for my job in the Navy, after boot camp) and my wife is from Lehigh Acres, FL. That should count for something right?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13023128*
> I'm not in Florida (in fact I live about as far away from Florida as you can live while still being in the continental U.S.) but I did live there for about 5-6... weeks for my A School (training for my job in the Navy, after boot camp) and my wife is from Lehigh Acres, FL. That should count for something right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


More squids??? Maaaaannnnnn......

(ex M-EM3 here)


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13023303*
> More squids??? Maaaaannnnnn......
> 
> (ex M-EM3 here)


Hey!
Ex- EN2 "A" Gang Here!


----------



## ahlot

Add Me









my haf-x


----------



## fanaddict

Does the HAF 932 advanced provide better GPU/overall cooling than the HAF X due to its ability to switch the side 230mm fan with 6 120mm fans?

I can't make up my mind between these two cases. They're the same price and seem almost exactly the same except for the side fan options on the Haf 932 advanced.

Does the Haf X also let you put additional fans on the floor of the case to intake from the bottom?


----------



## WigglesTheHoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;13024058*
> Does the HAF 932 advanced provide better GPU/overall cooling than the HAF X due to its ability to switch the side 230mm fan with 6 120mm fans?
> 
> I can't make up my mind between these two cases. They're the same price and seem almost exactly the same except for the side fan options on the Haf 932 advanced.
> 
> Does the Haf X also let you put additional fans on the floor of the case to intake from the bottom?


There are some spots on the bottom of the case and I can't speak about the cooling yet but I am getting ready to order a fan controller and some fans for the side of the case so I can let you know

with the stock fans this baby is whisper quiet


----------



## WigglesTheHoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahlot;13023981*
> Add Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my haf-x


what brand are those sweet circle gauges on the front me likey.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WigglesTheHoly;13024695*
> what brand are those sweet circle gauges on the front me likey.


I think that is a res but I could be wrong ^^


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13024982*
> I think that is a res but I could be wrong ^^


I think you're right.


----------



## phazer11

I'll post a lame build log of my case once I get home from classes. I say lame as I won't be doing much modding per se mainly primer,paint, cable management, fan greasing, etc.


----------



## Famousoverdose

What cathodes are people using? I see so many in stores and stuff. Are there any popular and reliable ones? Blue ones


----------



## ahlot

@WigglesTheHoly,its a Cooler Master Musketeer 2 System Dynamics Detector HDD and MUSIC detector


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13025541*
> What cathodes are people using? I see so many in stores and stuff. Are there any popular and reliable ones? Blue ones


You can get pairs of Logisys CCLs' from Koolertek.com for ~$8 each.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

recommend some lights for inside my rig guy's!


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13026191*
> recommend some lights for inside my rig guy's!


Also, with the HAF X side fan, do you guys have it on your Mobo or the PSU? I put mine on the mobo because I dont want to have to take both sides off every time I mess with it or clean it, which is often. But the fan is running awfully slow.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13026191*
> recommend some lights for inside my rig guy's!


What color? I can recommend til I'm blue in the face but would be nice to know what color you're looking for.









I mean you could go the route I did and just get LED fans to perk up your lighting. I'll be adding CCLs', but those are so spendy(







til I found Loolertek, lol) that I went with them to be able to put more dough into the hardware in my system.









I'd say most people have them mounted to the MoBo(fans) but some are likely routed with the PSU with the included adapter.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13025966*
> You can get pairs of Logisys CCLs' from Koolertek.com for ~$8 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ouch, Kaspersky came up with a Trojan on that site!


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13026289*
> What color? I can recommend til I'm blue in the face but would be nice to know what color you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you could go the route I did and just get LED fans to perk up your lighting. I'll be adding CCLs', but those are so spendy(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> til I found Loolertek, lol) that I went with them to be able to put more dough into the hardware in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say most people have them mounted to the MoBo(fans) but some are likely routed with the PSU with the included adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


And without a fan controller, there is nothing I can do huh? I tried using the Fan Xpert from the ASUS Suite, but it does not pick up that Fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13026306*
> Ouch, Kaspersky came up with a Trojan on that site!


Musta been recent cause I scanned my system the other day and it came up clean. Not that that means much but these days all kinds of crap is being thrown at eTailers in an attempt to nail somebody.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13026340*
> And without a fan controller, there is nothing I can do huh? I tried using the Fan Xpert from the ASUS Suite, but it does not pick up that Fan.


Are you running that fan full speed? I noticed that those fans can be a pain in the okole if they aren't set at or near to max in the BIOS section. Running the side fan on a controller is pointless unless you have a three foot long extension cable.









:dohP... sorry you guys I meant to type it and transfer it to my last post. Hit enter cause this stupid bird distracted me.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13026344*
> Musta been recent cause I scanned my system the other day and it came up clean. Not that that means much but these days all kinds of crap is being thrown at eTailers in an attempt to nail somebody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Got onto the main page, was clean. Then popped into the lighting section, and Kaspersky stopped the Trojan. Running my full scan right now.

Any other sites?


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13026387*
> Are you running that fan full speed? I noticed that those fans can be a pain in the okole if they aren't set at or near to max in the BIOS section. Running the side fan on a controller is pointless unless you have a three foot long extension cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I am going to go look around in the BIOS then.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13026404*
> Got onto the main page, was clean. Then popped into the lighting section, and Kaspersky stopped the Trojan. Running my full scan right now.
> 
> Any other sites?


Performance-PCs.com
FrozenCPU.com
Koolertek
Newegg.com

Koolertek kicks everyones butts on the price of CCLs'. Too bad you didn't get their email on your way out of there. I woulda sent them an email letting them know.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Famousoverdose

I am in my BIOS, but I dont see an option to run the fans higher. I just have the option to monitor them or not.

Right now, the side fan is only running at 550 RPM lol, either its a faulty fan, or I am missing something.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

anyone know where you can find 230mm led fans for the front of the case? looking on frozencpu and cant find 230mm? or is there another size that fits?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13026536*
> I am in my BIOS, but I dont see an option to run the fans higher. I just have the option to monitor them or not.
> 
> Right now, the side fan is only running at 550 RPM lol, either its a faulty fan, or I am missing something.


Max RPM is 800 I believe. You should have the option to set your temp limits. From at least 50% to 90%. Asus is pretty good about that stuff. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure they give you that much at least.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nova.

Hey Guys! Just thought I would pop in and say hi. Fellow HAF X owner here (sorry: no pictures yet.







). I have a question for you guys.

So I went to do some cable management last night and did an ok job. However, I go and turn it on and the side intake window fan starts to make a wacking sound. So I turn it off and on again, making sure it is the right one and alas, it seems to be.

Now, do you guys have any suggestions for me or do I have to replace it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13026599*
> Hey Guys! Just thought I would pop in and say hi. Fellow HAF X owner here (sorry: no pictures yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I have a question for you guys.
> 
> So I went to do some cable management last night and did an ok job. However, I go and turn it on and the side intake window fan starts to make a wacking sound. So I turn it off and on again, making sure it is the right one and alas, it seems to be.
> 
> Now, do you guys have any suggestions for me or do I have to replace it?


You check to see if there was anything in the grill like a fan cable?









If it's bad give CM a call and have them set up an RMA or do it on CM.com

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13026623*
> You check to see if there was anything in the grill like a fan cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's bad give CM a call and have them set up an RMA or do it on CM.com
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yea, I even took the side panel off, let the rest against my cabinet and turned the computer on and it still made noise.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13026653*
> Yea, I even took the side panel off, let the rest against my cabinet and turned the computer on and it still made noise.


Try loosening the retaining screws and then tightening them as one would tighten the lug nuts when changing a tire. X pattern Top Left > Bottom Right > Bottom Left >Top Right. Could be that it's loose possibly. But I don't think that's it. Your fan might've slipped its hub. Quite easy to happen when they're sleeved bearings. Or so I've heard but mostly horizontal fans.









Try spinning the blade by hand with the power off. If it spins freely it might just need to be lubricated. If it hangs up in the rotation as you slowly spin it, I'd say that the bearing is slipped.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13026404*
> Got onto the main page, was clean. Then popped into the lighting section, and Kaspersky stopped the Trojan. Running my full scan right now.
> 
> Any other sites?


SVC is the best place to get Logisys CCFL's here in the states. Prices are as good as anybody and they have USPS shipping options so their shipping runs about half of what other sites that use UPS and FedEx charge. Dual 12" for $6.99 and $5.60 shipping for a total of $12.59 to me here in Northern Illinois. That exact same 12" Dual CCFL from KoolerTek is ten cents cheaper at $6.89, but their lowest shipping option is $10.32 for a total of $17.21, $4.62 more than from SVC.

SVC is located on the left coast though so someone on the east coast will probably have to pay a little more for shipping, but it would still be less than KoolerTek.

And I didn't run into any problems on the KoolerTek site with any Malware. I'm thinking it's a false positive, but you might want to let both KoolerTek and Kasperski know about it to make sure. Avast, Avira, MSSE, and MalwareBytes didn't see any problems there.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13026969*
> SVC is the best place to get Logisys CCFL's here in the states. Prices are as good as anybody and they have USPS shipping options so their shipping runs about half of what other sites that use UPS and FedEx charge. Dual 12" for $6.99 and $5.60 shipping for a total of $12.59 to me here in Northern Illinois. That exact same 12" Dual CCFL from KoolerTek is ten cents cheaper at $6.89, but their lowest shipping option is $10.32 for a total of $17.21, $4.62 more than from SVC.
> 
> SVC is located on the left coast though so someone on the east coast will probably have to pay a little more for shipping, but it would still be less than KoolerTek.
> 
> And I didn't run into any problems on the KoolerTek site with any Malware. I'm thinking it's a false positive, but you might want to let both KoolerTek and Kasperski know about it to make sure. Avast, Avira, MSSE, and MalwareBytes didn't see any problems there.


I tried on my laptop which has MSSE and nothing. So most likely a false positive.

What is the difference with the ones from SVC and these ones? I have never used the lighting in my case so I would have next to no clue about em.

I am leaning towards the ones I linked simply because I want the lights plugged in my PSU


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13027094*
> I tried on my laptop which has MSSE and nothing. So most likely a false positive.
> 
> What is the difference with the ones from SVC and these ones? I have never used the lighting in my case so I would have next to no clue about em.
> 
> I am leaning towards the ones I linked simply because I want the lights plugged in my PSU


I think the only difference is that those plug right into the PSU, as you already stated. Price difference isn't worth that feature, IMO.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sadly it won't be too long before We run 1 game, [email protected] and the rest of the programs on the drive are 100 AV programs. Won't be any room for anything else from all the updates from the 100 AVs' working OT to keep systems clean.









Anyone want to know how bad Win 8 may be needs to take a gander at Pop Sci's latest issue. I believe the article is "Hacking the Cloud". It's laying around here someplace. Probably under my latest copy of MaxPC wherever that got off to.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13026553*
> anyone know where you can find 230mm led fans for the front of the case? looking on frozencpu and cant find 230mm? or is there another size that fits?


Red
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103072

Blue
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073

They fit the 230mm HAF's


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13027094*
> I tried on my laptop which has MSSE and nothing. So most likely a false positive.
> 
> What is the difference with the ones from SVC and these ones? I have never used the lighting in my case so I would have next to no clue about em.
> 
> I am leaning towards the ones I linked simply because I want the lights plugged in my PSU


I've never tried those so I really don't know much except they have a built in micro inverter instead of an external one. But considering the price I won't be trying one anytime soon. For the price of one of those I can get three of the standard DUAL CCFL kits that would have 6 tubes total. Sorry, but I can't see them being worth the price until I have seen them mounted in a case and turned on to compare their light output to the regular ones.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13027535*
> Red
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103072
> 
> Blue
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073
> 
> They fit the 230mm HAF's


Correct. I picked up a Blue one myself last night. Putting the Red one up top with no LED until I can get 2 more blue ones.


----------



## dwayne3686

Hey, I'm new here and would like to get a new case. Maybe the HAF932. This site has alot of pictures of them with painted interiors. Do they come painted? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwayne3686;13027961*
> Hey, I'm new here and would like to get a new case. Maybe the HAF932. This site has alot of pictures of them with painted interiors. Do they come painted? Thanks in advance.


A lot of us did the job ourselves, but several versions of the case come with a pre-painted black interior.


----------



## dwayne3686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13028000*
> A lot of us did the job ourselves, but several versions of the case come with a pre-painted black interior.


Thanks, There are some really excellent looking cases here. Nice work guys!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13027252*
> Sadly it won't be too long before We run 1 game, [email protected] and the rest of the programs on the drive are 100 AV programs. Won't be any room for anything else from all the updates from the 100 AVs' working OT to keep systems clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to know how bad Win 8 may be needs to take a gander at Pop Sci's latest issue. I believe the article is "Hacking the Cloud". It's laying around here someplace. Probably under my latest copy of MaxPC wherever that got off to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I think it will take at least 150 to be safe.

The one thing I like about Win 8 is they finally are putting a full Menu Bar, all be it a Ribbon Bar back into Windows Explorer. The minimalistic approach they used on the Win 7 one is one of the things I hate the most about Win 7. I really wish they had kept updating Power Desk Pro so it worked properly with Win 7 like it does in XP and previous.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13027535*
> Red
> 
> *snip*
> 
> They fit the 230mm HAF's


Performance has them $18 and sleeved.









Congrats on 50k.









@Pops... well it's too bad they're insisting on the Cloud. Maybe they'll give us Win 7 peeps some of the better features in updates... what am I saying I hate updates as it is. I don't need them changing my OS while I'm asleep sitting at the desk.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13026404*
> Got onto the main page, was clean. Then popped into the lighting section, and Kaspersky stopped the Trojan. Running my full scan right now.
> 
> Any other sites?


Ebay is always worth a checking for cold cathodes and other lighting. If you like LED strips, there's a guy on ebay (formula-j87) with good prices, but they're even cheaper on his website. I got a 48cm strip of UV LEDs with 48 LEDs for $5.99 shipped.

Sometimes Amazon has decent prices too and free super saver shipping if you're getting other stuff.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13026969*
> . . . KoolerTek . . . lowest shipping option is $10.32 . . .


I love SVC, too, especially on many of their "free shipping" items (TIM, cables, fans) can't be beat, but just wanted to let you know that on the Koolertek site in the shipping options, UPS is the first option that comes up, and it defaults to $10.32 for me, too, but there's a combo box where you can change it to USPS Priority mail, usually starting @ $6.35 which isn't too bad if you're ordering a few things.

Just FYI, cuz I do like Koolertek as an alt. to FCPU & PPCs...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;13029091*
> I love SVC, too, especially on many of their "free shipping" items (TIM, cables, fans) can't be beat, but just wanted to let you know that on the Koolertek site in the shipping options, UPS is the first option that comes up, and it defaults to $10.32 for me, too, but there's a combo box where you can change it to USPS Priority mail, usually starting @ $6.35 which isn't too bad if you're ordering a few things.
> 
> Just FYI, cuz I do like Koolertek as an alt. to FCPU & PPCs...


Thanks for bringing that to my attention. For whatever reason when I went there the first time there wasn't any option to switch to USPS. I went back and it was there this time. Makes me wonder.


----------



## Crabby654

I am wondering if anyone else has had this issue or how I could fix it. The top 3 screws on the HAF932 case that holds down the button panel/leds, 2 of the 3 screw holes are stripped. Would it be a good idea to re-thread them? or would that be a bad idea and it would just get stripped again?

Just curious if theres a semi easy way to fix this issue.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;13029454*
> I am wondering if anyone else has had this issue or how I could fix it. The top 3 screws on the HAF932 case that holds down the button panel/leds, 2 of the 3 screw holes are stripped. Would it be a good idea to re-thread them? or would that be a bad idea and it would just get stripped again?
> 
> Just curious if theres a semi easy way to fix this issue.


Try a screw 6-32 (may do it), a couple of washers and a nut.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13029353*
> Thanks for bringing that to my attention. For whatever reason when I went there the first time there wasn't any option to switch to USPS. I went back and it was there this time. Makes me wonder.


Even if they do not advertise shipping with USPS ask away. UPS/FedEx is extremely high to Puerto Rico so I request USPS and I almost always get it from sites that don't list it. Crazy-PC was one of those sites for example. They normally ask that you request the service in the comments part of your order and they adjust the shipping afterwards.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13029494*
> Try a screw 6-32 (may do it), a couple of washers and a nut.


Yeah I believe they are just standard MoBo screws.

But be honest crabs. You just don't know your own strength right? Kinda like Bam Bam?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13029525*
> Yeah I believe they are just standard MoBo screws.
> 
> But be honest crabs. You just don't know your own strength right? Kinda like Bam Bam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Hahahahahaha... FLINTSTONES RULE!


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13029525*
> Yeah I believe they are just standard MoBo screws.
> 
> But be honest crabs. You just don't know your own strength right? Kinda like Bam Bam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13029552*
> Hahahahahaha... FLINTSTONES RULE!


Yup I nicknamed Patrick Willis Bam Bam cause his first two seasons he wore a club on one hand. That's how much a fan I am of the old Hanna Barbara cartoons.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Are you running that fan full speed? I noticed that those fans can be a pain in the okole if they aren't set at or near to max in the BIOS section. Running the side fan on a controller is pointless unless you have a three foot long extension cable.
















DP... sorry you guys I meant to type it and transfer it to my last post. Hit enter cause this stupid bird distracted me.









~Ceadder










A bird huh? I could see you typing then all of a sudden having a "oooh shiny" moment lol.

As for the lighting. I went the same route as ceadderman. I have all the fans in my case as red led Yate Loon's or CM red led 90 CFM fans (in brain farting at the moment of the model of the Cooler Master fans because its the popular version ones they have). You could go with a all in one color scheme sighing from DangerDen.com where you can change the LED's to any color you want. I'll try to find a link and post it below cause I'm on my phone.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## lawrencendlw

Here's a link. I'm typing this with Tapatalk (obviously from my signature lol) so I can't properly format a link but you can just copy and paste it in hit address bar. They are like $25 for a 12" kit and you can add like 3 more of the light strips to the kit for an awesome effect. It's fully programmable to you can have it cycle colors( I think it has millions of possible colors) and it comes with a remote. Ok so link is just below. Hope this is helpful

http://www.dangerden.com/store/rgb-l...ches-30cm.html

Edit: this was my first time posting a link from Tapatalk and I guess it automatically makes it a hyperlink.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## mav2000

So here is the final update on my HAF X build.

Started with getting a couple of pieces of acrylic and making a few things. To start with I made a new PSU cover as the old one was not long enough to hold the pump securely.










Also got a couple of lengths done this morning:










Redid the HDD cover area as well as this acrylic was a bit more black and suited it better. The older one was more translucent. Anyway on to the main pieces I made today. These were laser cut:










Yup...so how does that look now. I also redid the tubing to black as well...so here are some show off pics:










This is what I did with the strips. Not 100% happy with it, but it will do for now:














































Lights on:





































Only the side panel is left to work with...wish me luck with my first time with a dremel.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ohhhhh man LD those are some nice LED strips. Skinny enough to mount in the hardest to reach places in the 932 and remote controlled too?









@Mav...







Found some more inspiration though I was thinking along these Lines with the PSU cover and an ROG badge being Carved into it. That is a wicked sick thumb latch cover.









~Ceadder


----------



## bosoxdanc

Proud HAF 922 owner








Any recommendations anyone could make on mods for it? Also, any settings I should change in my BIOS for my fans?
Thanks!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc*


Proud HAF 922 owner








Any recommendations anyone could make on mods for it? Also, any settings I should change in my BIOS for my fans?
Thanks!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


That is the thing i love about the HAF 932 black...really needs nothing modded to be perfect. That is why i originally bought a scout. thought it was perfect...then i got 2 gigabyte 6870's and they were to long. got the haf and man, this thing is huge, awesome and made nice.


----------



## phazer11

Ok .... Ok... so I lied build log will be up after I get my haircut today so in like 6 hours. 
Feel free to pester me if I haven't by then ok? You too Ceadder.


----------



## shnur

I'm brainstorming ideas for my HAF X at this point and I though I'd consult here









- Sleeve completely
- Color-X (dark red)
- Black or/and grey
- Navy blue
- 100% modular PSU with colored cables so I can sleeve it.
- 45* fittings for better routing
- Some cable clips for the back/front to replace zip ties.
- Remove the top mesh/filter part to have better airflow of air pushing OUT. 
- Black 3-pin MALE fan connectors; the ones you plug the fan 3-pin into... Will be looking at eBay...
- A backplate for my video card; silver or black, my block is nickel and plexi.

Now some questions:
How would dark red go with navy blue with the HAF X? Any ideas of what I can paint which color to make it look presentable?
What other mods I could be doing to increase my happiness? 
I was thinking about making the window bigger (replacing it) and placing an intake fan at the bottom near the power supply.
Also some white LED's around the case like Mav2000 did would be pretty nice.
Build log in sig, here's a pic of what it looks like now:


----------



## XtachiX

uhhh, what's with the middle fan on rad?
looks... out of place XD


----------



## shnur

lol... yeah








It's actually a funny story on how I gave my 3rd Scythe UltraKaze to my friend for a week, but his house burned down (with his brand-new rig) and he couldn't give it back to me... so I replaced it with two 25mm fans in push pull.


----------



## Motive

Add Me, Please. HAF 922.


----------



## phazer11

Hey just wanted to share some info for those of you with or looking to get Sandy Bridge computers
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/984896-sandy-bridge-cooler-warning-please-read.html


----------



## Thogar

Gee, i sure wish the HAF 932 advanced had real front usb 3.0 and not just a bay...
boy that wou-
BING BAW BOOM!








wait what? is .. is that usb 3.0? KINDA LIKE THE HAF X!?
lol, i got my 932 yesterday, the 3.0 mod went better than i thought it would, and its snug as a rug, no wires were damaged, however ...
I can't truly test it cause i still need parts for my new build xD.
also i meant to flip the usb ports for the 3.0 because i like pins facing down.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Is it possible to just buy that board and replace it on the non-advanced 932's?


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13038446*
> Is it possible to just buy that board and replace it on the non-advanced 932's?


are you talking about the top panel that in that picture?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13038462*
> are you talking about the top panel that in that picture?


Sorry... yes I was. Its the same config as the older version 932, no? Just has 2 USB 3's and 2 2's instead of 4 2's.


----------



## Thogar

that board is just a modded one that i did.
I literally tore apart the usb 2.0 ports and soldered the 3.0 jacks onto the board itself.


----------



## superhead91

Does it annoy anyone else that all the USB ports on the 932 front panel are upside down?


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13038704*
> Does it annoy anyone else that all the USB ports on the 932 front panel are upside down?


yes, thats why i soldered the 3.0 ports the right side up xD


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13038714*
> yes, thats why i soldered the 3.0 ports the right side up xD


I mean, it's not a huge deal, it's just frustrating sometimes... lol


----------



## Famousoverdose

Alright. So got my sexy case. Fans are purchased and are being delivered/processed I have some extra money coming in from recent sells or future sells and I am debating on what I should be doing next. So I come to the trusty CM Case Thread









SSD: As much as I want one for World of Warcraft, other than that its overly expensive and I do not know how it does for other games.

2nd Monitor (That actually matches): I thought about getting another 23' Acer to match up with my current one. But with the 470, it will idle pretty hot with Dual Monitors.

SLI 470's: I have been thinking about getting another 470 to SLI. I know that with a single monitor, it is not really worth it. But I can go dual if I wanted to as well.

Fan Controller: Primarily for looks since I do run my fans full speed most of the time anyway. (Hard of Hearing) but the option to turn them down to prolong the life of the fans sounds good.

Now with those options, I can probably grab 2 at this time. I am really leaning towards SLI and a 2nd monitor.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13038727*
> Alright. So got my sexy case. Fans are purchased and are being delivered/processed I have some extra money coming in from recent sells or future sells and I am debating on what I should be doing next. So I come to the trusty CM Case Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD: As much as I want one for World of Warcraft, other than that its overly expensive and I do not know how it does for other games.
> 
> 2nd Monitor (That actually matches): I thought about getting another 23' Acer to match up with my current one. But with the 470, it will idle pretty hot with Dual Monitors.
> 
> SLI 470's: I have been thinking about getting another 470 to SLI. I know that with a single monitor, it is not really worth it. But I can go dual if I wanted to as well.
> 
> Fan Controller: Primarily for looks since I do run my fans full speed most of the time anyway. (Hard of Hearing) but the option to turn them down to prolong the life of the fans sounds good.
> 
> Now with those options, I can probably grab 2 at this time. I am really leaning towards SLI and a 2nd monitor.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I would say SSD first, especially if you haven't fiddled with one before


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13038835*
> I would say SSD first, especially if you haven't fiddled with one before


Besides the load times on World of Warcraft and Windows, what will it do for me in other games like Crysis 2?


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13038905*
> Besides the load times on World of Warcraft and Windows, what will it do for me in other games like Crysis 2?


All i can think of is faster loading times really, other than that, you don't have to worry about the HDD physically failing lol.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

SSD has made my life soooo much easier. Windows loads in a flash, even with all my start up programs. Games that are on that hd(eq2 only for me) load super fast, zoning is faster. Programs start up the instant i click on them now. For me, and SSD was one of the best decisions i have ever made.


----------



## da)2kside

something new i have been working on, I have a top mounted black ice gtx 360, and then in the front where the drive bays are, i have a black ice gtx 240, also sorry for the crappy quality took pics from my iphone.


----------



## Dissentience

I'm in with a HAF 922


















Note- this pic is pre-fan controller:


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13038704*
> Does it annoy anyone else that all the USB ports on the 932 front panel are upside down?


It annoys me somewhat but I have a hub so I don't need to fiddle so much with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13039517*
> SSD has made my life soooo much easier. Windows loads in a flash, even with all my start up programs. Games that are on that hd(eq2 only for me) load super fast, zoning is faster. Programs start up the instant i click on them now. For me, and SSD was one of the best decisions i have ever made.


Zoning like for video encoding etc?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13039517*
> SSD has made my life soooo much easier. Windows loads in a flash, even with all my start up programs. Games that are on that hd(eq2 only for me) load super fast, zoning is faster. Programs start up the instant i click on them now. For me, and SSD was one of the best decisions i have ever made.


Once a decent 128 gigger becomes available for less than $100 I'll go for one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da)2kside;13039529*
> something new i have been working on, I have a top mounted black ice gtx 360, and then in the front where the drive bays are, i have a black ice gtx 240, also sorry for the crappy quality took pics from my iphone.


Needs a bit more blue if you ask me.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guscol;7579583*
> ok at last finish my har work hope you like it, and please add to the list of owners


what about the back of the motherboard tray? a little lick of black or red would work a treat.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Once a decent 128 gigger becomes available for less than $100 I'll go for one.


Same here, i just can't justify spending $200 yet I was hoping to be able to afford the vertex 3 but that was obviously a pipe dream, maybe the vertex 5


----------



## fanaddict

Edit, nevermind lol. I almost might as well get a mountain mods case in that case. Zip ties now I suppose!


----------



## Ceadderman

Where's your log Phazer?









Lemme think over your post shnur. Just woke up and need to get the brain up to optimal load.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

Oh right I got sidetracked by my cooler issues.
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l#post13038058


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Oh right I got sidetracked by my cooler issues.
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l#post13038058


Get a H50 and give that cooler a punt then.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

I don't think I'm ready to try another 80C temps at stock settings thanks... Here are the pictures.
http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq233/animer/Black%20Blue%20and%20Red%20All%20Over%20HAF%20932/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


I don't think I'm ready to try another 80C temps at stock settings thanks... Here are the pictures.
http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/qq233/animer/


You PW protected it.









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Does it annoy anyone else that all the USB ports on the 932 front panel are upside down?


lol, I never really let that bother me









Does the HAF-X have this same usb orientation?

Ceadder, you ever got around to rotating the ports on your 932?


----------



## phazer11

Lol Wut?
http://s451.photobucket.com/albums/q...r%20HAF%20932/

Ok didn't copy the full address for some reason


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


lol, I never really let that bother me









Does the HAF-X have this same usb orientation?

Ceadder, you ever got around to rotating the ports on your 932?


Nope I never did cause I didn't have USB internals, but now that I know that it's possible I'll be doing it. Just have to drop the internals off the donor PCB I have. Then I will have the internals.









@phazer... I went to your page link and it wants a Password.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

No I fixed it


----------



## fanaddict

In case anyone is interested, Ncix has the HAF 932 Black Edition on sale for 119, and 99 after rebate.

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...R&promoid=1312


----------



## jon5270

Just to let you all know, I have updated my worklog. If your interested here is a link below (or in my sig)

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post13024419


----------



## Thogar

Now that i think about it, i might mod the other 2 usb 2.0 ports on my haf 932, 4 top panel usb 3.0 ports would be wicked


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Now that i think about it, i might mod the other 2 usb 2.0 ports on my haf 932, 4 top panel usb 3.0 ports would be wicked










If you do change it, could you do a work log and see if Blade will link to it in OP. Thanks.









@phazer... Lookin pretty good so far. You'll need another coat though cause the PC is showing through the paint.









~Ceadder


----------



## phazer11

Yeah I know it's mainly on that panel (the one not facing the motherboard) everything else looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Thogar

I should of taken pics when doing the first 2 ports, it turned out great, but if i do 4 i need 2 more usb 3.0 jacks (which i do have from my p8p67 pro MB but i would have to extend the wiring).
Wouldn't a work log with 2 already done 3.0 ports, look weird though?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


I'm in with a HAF 922


















Note- this pic is pre-fan controller:










Thats a Rs and not a RX? Thats a little tighter fit than I thought. Was planing on getting the RS in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


I should of taken pics when doing the first 2 ports, it turned out great, but if i do 4 i need 2 more usb 3.0 jacks (which i do have from my p8p67 pro MB but i would have to extend the wiring).
Wouldn't a work log with 2 already done 3.0 ports, look weird though?


Nope won't look weird at all. Will actually inspire confidence that it can and has been done.









~Ceadder


----------



## Thogar

I'll think about it, but the other 2 usb 3.0 would need to run through the back usb 3.0 ports on my motherboard.
also i need a 20 pin internal usb 3.0 header to male usb 3.0 adapter/converter, i mean i could solder them on the top panel no problem but they can't be used until i have a 20 pin to male 3.0 converter lol.


----------



## fanaddict

Is anyone using this case with a single hard drive, a single graphics card, etc?

This case seems to be a great buy at 150~, but it seems kind of weird buying a huge, 30+ pound case to house a small cpu cooler, 2 HDDs and one graphics card that isn't even that long. I just love the cooling + GPU room.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm sure that someone someplace is doing it. Bigger cases allow for better overall cooling, plus they look impressive.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fanaddict*


Is anyone using this case with a single hard drive, a single graphics card, etc?

This case seems to be a great buy at 150~, but it seems kind of weird buying a huge, 30+ pound case to house a small cpu cooler, 2 HDDs and one graphics card that isn't even that long. I just love the cooling + GPU room.


Single gpu here...granted its a 12" gtx 580..im also running cpu water cooling and planning on going gpu cooling too.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fanaddict*


Is anyone using this case with a single hard drive, a single graphics card, etc?

This case seems to be a great buy at 150~, but it seems kind of weird buying a huge, 30+ pound case to house a small cpu cooler, 2 HDDs and one graphics card that isn't even that long. I just love the cooling + GPU room.


Thats all the more reason to add water cooling to your case later on. Enough room for a XSPC RASA RX360 kit









I've already started to max out the space in my case as it is now!


----------



## shnur

I think the most awesome part is that it has a lot of airflow, hence the name.
If you want to watercool it though, you can do everything INTERNALLY which is pretty amazing.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fanaddict*


Is anyone using this case with a single hard drive, a single graphics card, etc?

This case seems to be a great buy at 150~, but it seems kind of weird buying a huge, 30+ pound case to house a small cpu cooler, 2 HDDs and one graphics card that isn't even that long. I just love the cooling + GPU room.


I have a pic with that shows the unit I was using before filling out my sigrig...

Is that helpful?









~Ceadder


----------



## fanaddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I have a pic with that shows the unit I was using before filling out my sigrig...

Is that helpful?









~Ceadder










Not really. I'm just fighting an internal battle here









I have no use for the size. The weight is a negative.

Yet I still think I want it. It's hilarious how choosing a case is (at least for me) the most difficult PC part to choose. Everything else can be benchmarked, except for the case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you don't need the size or the weight maybe the HAF 912 would be a more appropriate choice for your needs.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fanaddict*


Not really. I'm just fighting an internal battle here









I have no use for the size. The weight is a negative.

Yet I still think I want it. It's hilarious how choosing a case is (at least for me) the most difficult PC part to choose. Everything else can be benchmarked, except for the case.


Well I would have to say that you should get it cause it's one of the MOST sturdily built cabinets I've had the pleasure of owning in my entire life. It's really not that heavy either. Just bulky. The other cases I've owned were flimsy aluminium cases that I hated to open for fear of breaking something on them. This one is a joy to open and I love when I have some maintenance to perform on it.

It's also an invitingly epic cabinet to Mod because you have alot of room to work with.









I'm gonna have to shut down to install my splash pic and do some furniture moving soon. I got a bigger and taller table for my system to stand on. Right now it's on a short night table with a piece of ply board on top to hold the 932. The table I have now has a big enough top to hold it comfortably. I also want to mount the extra 932 feet I have on my 932 feet to raise it up a bit more.









But just get it man. You will not be sorry for making the purchase.









~Ceadder

*My new splash pic


----------



## Dissentience

Yeah, Pearl Jam!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Yeah, Pearl Jam!


Notice how Jeremy is hugging the Guinness.









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

SECOND THAT PAPA, JUST GET A 912 OR 922 opps caps


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;13043743*
> Is anyone using this case with a single hard drive, a single graphics card, etc?
> 
> This case seems to be a great buy at 150~, but it seems kind of weird buying a huge, 30+ pound case to house a small cpu cooler, 2 HDDs and one graphics card that isn't even that long. I just love the cooling + GPU room.


Me.

I had a 922. It suffered a mis-hap. Needed new case so I went to my local CompUSA. Looked around. Corsair 800D was just to pricey. The Thermaltake's were... not convincing. Wound up telling myself to quit diddling around and go with what I already knew worked. Looked at the 932 and the X. Decided on the 932. 1 HDD, 1 CD/DVD R/RW, 1 GPU. I am glad with it because I had immediate room to grow. now I have my 360 rad mounted inside. I like the idea of the additional room being available when I want it. Yesterdat I pulled the trigger and ordered 2 x 640Mb WD Caviar Black's to go forward with a RAID 0 setup.

It may be large but the air flow will help. Trust me. You will not regret it one bit.

But if in doubt, I can not recommend the 922 enough. 912 seems like a good option as well. All in all, I have never seen a manufacturer with all around good case selections and the cooling efficiency of the HAF series is outstanding.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13046775*
> Me.
> 
> I had a 922. It suffered a mis-hap. Needed new case so I went to my local CompUSA. Looked around. Corsair 800D was just to pricey. The Thermaltake's were... not convincing. Wound up telling myself to quit diddling around and go with what I already knew worked. Looked at the 932 and the X. Decided on the 932. 1 HDD, 1 CD/DVD R/RW, 1 GPU. I am glad with it because I had immediate room to grow. now I have my 360 rad mounted inside. I like the idea of the additional room being available when I want it. Yesterdat I pulled the trigger and ordered 2 x 640Mb WD Caviar Black's to go forward with a RAID 0 setup.
> 
> It may be large but the air flow will help. Trust me. You will not regret it one bit.
> 
> But if in doubt, I can not recommend the 922 enough. 912 seems like a good option as well. All in all, I have never seen a manufacturer with all around good case selections and the cooling efficiency of the HAF series is outstanding.


I second that I have 2 HDD's one, 1 GPU, 1 DVD/CD-RW drive.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13046775*
> Me.


Me too... 2 HD's, 1 DVD, 1 GPU....

Love the space & cable management ability. See my build log to compare Mid tower to Full tower...

I was all cramped up in my old case, even when I would put my TRUE on and not the H2o..

Now there is plenty of "breathing" room...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13047168*
> Me too... 2 HD's, 1 DVD, 1 GPU....
> 
> Love the space & cable management ability. See my build log to compare Mid tower to Full tower...
> 
> I was all cramped up in my old case, even when I would put my TRUE on and not the H2o..
> 
> Now there is plenty of "breathing" room...


Loved your Duracell tube stopper. Why'd you not leave it in?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;13043743*
> Is anyone using this case with a single hard drive, a single graphics card, etc?
> 
> This case seems to be a great buy at 150~, but it seems kind of weird buying a huge, 30+ pound case to house a small cpu cooler, 2 HDDs and one graphics card that isn't even that long. I just love the cooling + GPU room.


Leaves more room for fans.







I would assume you'd like that since your username is fanaddict... lol


----------



## phazer11

Would anyone be interested in my Cooler Master V6 if I were to sell it for 40-45 bucks?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13047905*
> Would anyone be interested in my Cooler Master V6 if I were to sell it for 40-45 bucks?
> I need to cut my losses so I can get a cooler that won't fry the Sandy Bridge Chipset >v<


You could offer it in the FS/W section if you have enough Rep.









My bad I just looked and you're short some.







Apologies.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## phazer11

How much rep would that be?
Edit: Dang 35 REPs!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13048009*
> How much rep would that be?
> Edit: Dang 35 REPs!


Join the club...


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know, I would say for you to get it too. I too only have 1 gpu, 1 HDD, and 1 ODD in my case but the extra room and cooling that this case offers is invaluable. You also have the room to expand and upgrade later as you see fit. Also, this case was by far the easiest case that I have had to assemble my computer. There is so much room that I got lost inside during assembly lol. I didn't have one moment where I was looking for a way to install a part an alternate way because it wouldn't fit the way it was supposed to (and I have by far the largest air cooler ever made... the CM V10 hybrid). I agree with what pretty much everyone else is saying, buy it and you ain't be sorry. All of the extra room inside makes for some awesome cooling. There is so much room around everything for air to move around that if something is overheating, its not the cases fault.
Cable management in the HAF X and HAF 932 are unlike no other cases I have worked in either. Everything was well thought out and executed when designing. Cooler Master is such a large company and the HAF X and HAF 932 are 2 of the best selling cases of all time for a reason. Because they were designed well and manufactured well. Bite the bullet and buy it and you will open up a plethora of upgrade and nodding options that you didn't even know you had. Just make sure that you do what true computer geeks and overclockers do. Upgrade, expand and Mod your computer, not because you have to but, just because you can. Ok I'm done with my sermon for the week. I hope you all enjoyed the server and make sure to fill those donation baskets before you leave









Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Kahbrohn

Way I see it...

(When I say outdated, I mean something new and better is out making your component "old" news)

CPU is outdated within 3-6 months. Something new always coming out.

GPU is outdated within 6 months, maybe less.

Mobo is outdated within 12 months.

Cooling (aftermarket) is probably outdated in 12 months time also.

HDD is outdated within 12-18 months.

Cases... now cases can easily last years. Of all the components, it is probably the one part that you really get your money's worth. Everything else you change more frequently than the case. This being said, go get what you know will last for years to come and allow you to grow.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13048182*
> Join the club...


Yeah, I think the Rep is just way to much. Should be like, post count or something. I have so much stuff that I want to try to sell in the Market Place, but sadly, after reading the rules on the site, its sucks!

As for the HAF X question, I am. One HDD, one GPU. But I do have an H50 that will be going to a H70 very soon. I bought this case because I knew I was going to SLI my cards soon, and my 902 was NOT going to cut it for cooling those cards I have.


----------



## shnur

Go in the "unanswered thread section" and help people out







they'll end up giving some rep there and there


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;13049303*
> Yeah, I think the Rep is just way to much. Should be like, post count or something. I have so much stuff that I want to try to sell in the Market Place, but sadly, after reading the rules on the site, its sucks!
> 
> As for the HAF X question, I am. One HDD, one GPU. But I do have an H50 that will be going to a H70 very soon. I bought this case because I knew I was going to SLI my cards soon, and my 902 was NOT going to cut it for cooling those cards I have.


Stick with the H50 the only reason I could see getting the H70 while owning the H50 is if your MoBo setup is being transferred to a slim case where the H50 wouldn't be able to fit.

Just need a decent pair of fans on the H50 and the plate lapped and it's easily comparable in temps to the H70. +/- ~4c temp difference.









And it's nice to see so many people think like I do about these FT cases. They're such a great value right now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

List updated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WigglesTheHoly*


Added Red Cathodes a while back and didn't like the switch that came with them. So I wired my own switch in and it just so happens the stock water res hole is the right size for a rounded switch from radio shack to snap right in.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahlot*


Add Me









my haf-x



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


So here is the final update on my HAF X build.

Started with getting a couple of pieces of acrylic and making a few things. To start with I made a new PSU cover as the old one was not long enough to hold the pump securely.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Stick with the H50 the only reason I could see getting the H70 while owning the H50 is if your MoBo setup is being transferred to a slim case where the H50 wouldn't be able to fit.

Just need a decent pair of fans on the H50 and the plate lapped and it's easily comparable in temps to the H70. +/- ~4c temp difference.









And it's nice to see so many people think like I do about these FT cases. They're such a great value right now.









~Ceadder










This^ You won't see enough drop in temp to justify the purchase. Grab couple good fans and push pull. PapaSmurf can help you with a fan choice.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like the CM BladeMasters for heatsinks and rads. They have full PWM, have excellent static pressure to push the air through the fins, and are relatively quiet for the amount of air they move. Grab a PWM Y-Splitter and hook both up to one PWM header on your mobo and you have a sweet setup. There are links to the fan, the Y-Splitter, and some info on using them in the Hyper 212+ Faq in my sig. ehume and Tatot Tot both like them as well.


----------



## Thogar

i'm just gonna say it lol, why are the fans so slow? 
i know they're big and all but... when i hear High Air Flow i'm expecting at least 2000 rpm fans.
plugged them into a mobo and straight into a molex, no diff.
also i'm talking about the haf 932, which i'm guessing the others cases are the same way.


----------



## BradleyW

If the fans ran at 2000rps, it would be called High Noise Pollution - X


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


i'm just gonna say it lol, why are the fans so slow? 
i know they're big and all but... when i hear High Air Flow i'm expecting at least 2000 rpm fans.
plugged them into a mobo and straight into a molex, no diff.
also i'm talking about the haf 932, which i'm guessing the others cases are the same way.


Exactly what you said. I'm pretty sure the bigger the fan is the slower it has to spin to push the same amount of air.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Exactly what you said. I'm pretty sure the bigger the fan is the slower it has to spin to push the same amount of air.


This is correct, thus reducing noise.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Add Me

CoolerMaster HAF 932 Full Tower









Inside the Case









Workstation


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


i'm just gonna say it lol, why are the fans so slow? 
i know they're big and all but... when i hear High Air Flow i'm expecting at least 2000 rpm fans.
plugged them into a mobo and straight into a molex, no diff.
also i'm talking about the haf 932, which i'm guessing the others cases are the same way.


Then you want more than 2000 rpm fans. What you need are 5000 rpm fans!!! Your case would float like a hovercraft then.


----------



## superhead91

Psh... I have 2 3000 rpm fans and my computer sounds like a fighter jet taxiing...


----------



## phazer11

Lol


----------



## shnur

I have some ultra-kaze, drove me crazy when my fan controller died for a few hours... 
And wow, these 5k rpm fans are only 20$?!?! Must get some!!!!!!


----------



## Thogar

don't know why noise is a huge issue but ok








it bothers me that these fans feel like they produce as much airflow as butterflies.
i would rather have a variable range(we all win), because its just... natural lol.


----------



## superhead91

Btw, welcome LastBucsfan. Nice setup. I didn't realize how thick the radiator on the H70 was.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Okay, after googling, I have came here.

How do I take off the top of the HAF X? I know there is some clips from the inside, push those in, but it looks like there is 2 Hex wrench nuts that I can not seem to get off. So please, enlighten me if you know how.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Then you want more than 2000 rpm fans. What you need are 5000 rpm fans!!! Your case would float like a hovercraft then.


I want some... They would take up so much less room than my ultra kazes. The kazes are like 3 feet long each... lol


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose*


Okay, after googling, I have came here.

How do I take off the top of the HAF X? I know there is some clips from the inside, push those in, but it looks like there is 2 Hex wrench nuts that I can not seem to get off. So please, enlighten me if you know how.


There are 6 clips you need to pop; the front pannel wires are part of the top, maybe why you're having some troubles at removing it. Try unplugging all the front pannel stuff and then removing the pannel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I want some... They would take up so much less room than my ultra kazes. The kazes are like 3 feet long each... lol


Indeed... I think I'll be looking for that too!


----------



## Famousoverdose

From Red to Blue on my HAF X


















Now to wait on my Blue Syckle fans that come in tomorrow!


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:



There are 6 clips you need to pop; the front pannel wires are part of the top, maybe why you're having some troubles at removing it. Try unplugging all the front pannel stuff and then removing the pannel.


Yeah, I found that out a few minutes later.

Thanks though.


----------



## phazer11

Man it sucks that I can't post a for sale thread. I need to post a for sale thread so I can get rid of this Sandy Bridge motherboard killer and get something better. No sale thread no funds for parents.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Put it on Craigslist.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Btw, welcome LastBucsfan. Nice setup. I didn't realize how thick the radiator on the H70 was.


Thank you!

I just ordered a Sanyo Denki 120x38mm 100cfm fan to add to the radiator so it will stick out even farther now.


----------



## phazer11

I don't have any idea how much to post for though and I don't think they want me making craigslist post. Ebay... maybe


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depending on how long you've had it probably about 60 to 75% of what it sells for new.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


Thank you!

I just ordered a Sanyo Denki 120x38mm 100cfm fan to add to the radiator so it will stick out even farther now.










Gosh my setup with the H70 rad would be enormous. I have a 38mm ultra kaze and a 25mm shroud on each side of my rad, although I don't think having a shroud on the pull side really does anything...


----------



## Tom Thumb

Made some changes. I've switched my HS fans to 110cfm Slip Streams and reversed the air flow direction towards the front of the case. Switched my rear 140mm exhaust to an filtered intake. Blows cool outside air directly into my Slip Streams. There is a picture of the filter in the video. Moved my 120mm Enermax to the front of my case as an exhaust. My Linx stress temps have gone from 70c to 66c. Works for me!!!









  
 You Tube


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13055504*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man it sucks that I can't post a for sale thread. I need to post a for sale thread so I can get rid of this Sandy Bridge motherboard killer and get something better. No sale thread no funds for parents.


Whats wrong with your current set up?

EDIT: Oh you mean your cooler. My bad.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13056040*
> Gosh my setup with the H70 rad would be enormous. I have a 38mm ultra kaze and a 25mm shroud on each side of my rad, although I don't think having a shroud on the pull side really does anything...


I'd be curious to see a pic of your current H50 setup. Just want to see how big it is now.


----------



## Purnomo

Add me please







, this is my HAF 912




























sorry with these bad quality images


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13056040*
> Gosh my setup with the H70 rad would be enormous. I have a 38mm ultra kaze and a 25mm shroud on each side of my rad, although I don't think having a shroud on the pull side really does anything...


And you would be wrong.









The shroud in between the Push fan and the Radiator helps because it puts the blades further away so less vibration. +Vibration= +dB
It also allows more air to be directed across the surface of the Radiator which aids in better cooling.

UKs' are great fans but I'm not sure they make solid Radiator fans because the airflow gets driven through the vanes too fast imho. The only way I could see them being a great Rad fan is to drive their RPM level higher than what the unit is capable of.

Just sold my RAM tonite, so I had the funds available to get a fan controller and some Medium Speed Silents for the H50. If the MS Silents run hotter then I'll just plug in the fan controller and use that to control via the MoBo for normal operation until I'm benching or Folding and go back to the HS Silents. But I figure that not to be the case and will more than likely control them with the Rheostat.









So I've changed out the top 5.25 plate to the 3.5 device plate. Hopefully the adapter will not interfere with my P/P setup. I'll try it in every conceivable way I can that doesn't involve me cutting the adapter.

Is there anyone else running the H50 where I am and have the adapter plate in the top slot too?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RealEyes

How do these compare to the Corsair 800D? Size/Cooling?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if looks aren't the deciding factor I think these have better air flow(jmho) and 800D has better wire camouflage with their passthrough grommets.

HAFs are better in price as well though so that was the deciding factor where I was concerned, I like the Mech War look of the HAFs' the amount of room in them and the big 200 blowing over my HDDs' as well. I also liked having the ability to top mount my PSU should I decide to do so also.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Dissentience

The 800D looks sleeker but the HAF wins in the price and airflow categories.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13057786*
> And you would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shroud in between the Push fan and the Radiator helps because it puts the blades further away so less vibration. +Vibration= +dB
> It also allows more air to be directed across the surface of the Radiator which aids in better cooling.
> 
> UKs' are great fans but I'm not sure they make solid Radiator fans because the airflow gets driven through the vanes too fast imho. The only way I could see them being a great Rad fan is to drive their RPM level higher than what the unit is capable of.


The UK 3000's are comparable to the San Ace 9G1212H101, but are noisier. They do an excellent job on rads and heatsinks like the Megahalems according to ehumes tests.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13057954*
> The UK 3000's are comparable to the San Ace 9G1212H101, but are noisier. They do an excellent job on rads and heatsinks like the Megahalems according to ehumes tests.


This is one time I will most certainly defer to your knowledge. I just woulda thought that slower would be better where Rads are concerned.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

It has more to do with static pressure than rpms. I haven't tried any of them, but ehume tested them in his 65 fan thread. Talking with him and Tator Tot later and the consensus was the fins on a rad are close enough to the Megahalems in density that what worked well on the Mega would work well on a rad. That thread is well worth referring to when you want to compare fans on a single system/setup. I refer to it several times a week when someone asks how a certain fan compares to another.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13056013*
> Depending on how long you've had it probably about 60 to 75% of what it sells for new.


That's about what I was thinking. I've had it a month and a half. only used it for 2 weeks for 24/7 that was it and the only other thing is the LED is doing weird stuff so I'll knock about 3 bucks off for that.
I paid 69.99 for it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13058077*
> It has more to do with static pressure than rpms. I haven't tried any of them, but ehume tested them in his 65 fan thread. Talking with him and Tator Tot later and the consensus was the fins on a rad are close enough to the Megahalems in density that what worked well on the Mega would work well on a rad. That thread is well worth referring to when you want to compare fans on a single system/setup. I refer to it several times a week when someone asks how a certain fan compares to another.


Well I had an idea about the SP, but since I didn't know what the SP of the UKs' are I didn't address that side of the issue.









Can't wait for my gear to get here so I can swap out the HS Silents. Only HS Silent that's gonna be in my system is the Rear exhaust because it's the 140 variety. Barely noticeable leaning over to listen to it. Though the airflow comes in loud and clear on the Webby mic.









My bro was contemplating on picking up another fan for his 932 Blue LED system so I snarfed one for him when I made my order since it didn't change the shipping price. All I know is he better appreciate the gesture. Not like it cost a lot but I do things like that for him from time to time.









Thanks for the link Pops +Rep.









*update* I want my +Rep back. Great writeup on the Yates but no SP rating.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Twister773

Updated my rig a little


----------



## RealEyes

^Pretty nice!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13056040*
> Gosh my setup with the H70 rad would be enormous. I have a 38mm ultra kaze and a 25mm shroud on each side of my rad, although I don't think having a shroud on the pull side really does anything...


The main purpose of the shroud is to eliminate the dead spot on the center of the fan. Because without shroud the center of the fan doesn't push or pull air past that spot of the radiator(the dead center of the radiator) thus reducing the cooling effectiveness of that particular spot on the radiator. By pulling the fan away from the radiator it allows the air to be pushed and pulled through the entire diameter of the fan thus making the radiator more efficient and reducing the overall temp of the CPU. A friend and I tested this theory and found it to be true. The temps were on average several degrees c lower when there was a shroud on both sides of the radiator vs just on the push side. The shroud also reduces the turbulence of the air moving through the radiator (for the same reason, by removing the "dead zone") which in turn reduces vibration and noise. Wow, why do I feel like I just wrote a white paper on push/pull configurations with shrouds?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you ever try applying a thin bead of RTV Silicon Gasket Maker (the clear stuff works best) around the edge of the fan and shroud where they meet? I've tried it in the past and it helped seal the two together so there was no air escaping, increasing the airflow, while also acting as a sound deadener vibration damper.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13058933*
> Did you ever try applying a thin bead of RTV Silicon Gasket Maker (the clear stuff works best) around the edge of the fan and shroud where they meet? I've tried it in the past and it helped seal the two together so there was no air escaping, increasing the airflow, while also acting as a sound deadener vibration damper.


This. Or using silicon vibration dampeners works too. Keeps the cleanup to a minimum as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## netwalker

Can someone tell me where they can actually go? I have mated with a G1 Assassin and no USB plugs on that board..it has 2 USB headers but that will not work...lol

A little confused.

Thanks...


----------



## TyMack

Am thinking about getting the HAFX. When I did a search on it, I came up with this site. After checking out pictures & reading post, I'm now sold on this case.


----------



## belle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyMack;13059759*
> Am thinking about getting the HAFX. When I did a search on it, I came up with this site. After checking out pictures & reading post, I'm now sold on this case.


That's weird, I did the exact same thing and I think I'm going to get the 922. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyMack;13059759*
> Am thinking about getting the HAFX. When I did a search on it, I came up with this site. After checking out pictures & reading post, I'm now sold on this case.


It's got a face only *M&Ms would love.









~Ceadder:drink:

*MOTHERS & MODDERSheh heh heh xD


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *netwalker*


Can someone tell me where they can actually go? I have mated with a G1 Assassin and no USB plugs on that board..it has 2 USB headers but that will not work...lol

A little confused.

Thanks...


They go behind the case if you have a USB3.0 motherboard.
I personally just swapped the cable for a USB2.0 on and plugged it into my motherboard. The cable comes with the case.

Otherwise you need to pass it through one of the 3 holes on the back of the case.


----------



## grassh0ppa

So now that fractal design has seriously disappointed me i just deicded to go cheap and get the Haf 912.

Has anyone ever cut a hole for a 120mm fan in the bottom where the SSD cage is? I was thinking about doing that to add some air flow. I was also thinking about giving the inside a black/white colour scheme like the fractal i was going to buy


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Add me please here is a pic


----------



## joelmartinez

570?????


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


570?????


Traded my 570 for a 580 and using my 260 until it the 580 comes in


----------



## joelmartinez

oh, i see cool system man


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Thanks. Think the 580 is my last upgrade for a while.


----------



## fanaddict

Is the front bezel on the Haf 912+ easier to remove than the front bezel on the Haf 922?


----------



## Nova.

Well, I am very happy right now. Went out and bought a HP printer for 185 that was selling for 220$. Then I am back and hooked up my good ole Dell 20" monitor.

Also, does anyone, (again with fan discussion), have any cooling suggestions for the HAF X. I mean, should I get a 200mm for the top or I was thinking of just getting 4 120mms and ziptieing them together







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Well, I am very happy right now. Went out and bought a HP printer for 185 that was selling for 220$. Then I am back and hooked up my good ole Dell 20" monitor.

Also, does anyone, (again with fan discussion), have any cooling suggestions for the HAF X. I mean, should I get a 200mm for the top or I was thinking of just getting 4 120mms and ziptieing them together







.


Go with the 200mm. Two 200s' are better than 4 120s'. remember you're adding more heat with 4/2.









~Ceadder


----------



## fanaddict

OK, well I just bought a Haf 912. It's so freaking cheap that I was also able to get Windows 7 64 bit on my budget (I was initially looking at spending 100-150 on a case.)

I already have a 200mm blue Led fan at home, as well as two 120mm blue Led fans, so this case will quickly become populated with blue.

The features in this case are ridiculous. Effective, easily washable dust filters, a removable HDD bay for longer graphics cards, a side panel window, 2 200mm fan spots, etc. I wish it was a bit bigger, but I'm a 1 graphics card, 2 hard drive user. It also fits my Hyper 212+ with the side fan attached!

The only other case that came close was the Lancool K59, but it would be 70 dollars more after shipping (20 dollar shipping), and it was pretty fugly.

I'm totally happy with this. I just wish that it had a black interior.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Go with the 200mm. Two 200s' are better than 4 120s'. remember you're adding more heat with 4/2.









~Ceadder










Dang, you are right. I was hoping to have some fun with rigging those on the top







. Ah well, I am getting at 2 AP-15s (when they are back in stock) to replace the back exhaust fan and maybe one for the GPU cooling bracket.


----------



## shnur

I zip-tied 2 120mm for the front








I prefer having the LED's on the side & I had some Noctua's laying around... so why not?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I'm bout done with my planning my 932 window and having the local Artisan laser etch it in the next week or so. Only needs my SN Sigged into it.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13063425*
> So now that fractal design has seriously disappointed me i just deicded to go cheap and get the Haf 912.
> 
> Has anyone ever cut a hole for a 120mm fan in the bottom where the SSD cage is? I was thinking about doing that to add some air flow. I was also thinking about giving the inside a black/white colour scheme like the fractal i was going to buy


I don't know if it was in this thread or not, but I have seen at least a couple of posts here on OCN where people had done that. Heck, the 692 has a fan there so it should work just as well on the 912. The only thing is with the 912 you wouldn't have a built in dust filter so you might want to keep that in mind. You also need to be a bit more diligent with the cable management to keep the area clear to not impede airflow.

The main thing to watch out for though is the PSU. If you have a normal sized PSU no problem. But if you use one of the extra long ones there might not be enough room left for a 120mm fan there. I know some of the people with the 692 and extra long psus have run into that problem.


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13065381*
> I zip-tied 2 120mm for the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer having the LED's on the side & I had some Noctua's laying around... so why not?


Pictures?

I ordered 2 Syckle Flow fans, 2 for my P/P, and then one more for the GPU cooler that came with the case. But for some odd reason, the GPU cooler doesn't reach my 470...It covers the holes for the power..Maybe I am missing something but whatever. So with one fan laying around that I bought, I was going to put it in the front of my HAF X somehow.I am only using one DVD drive, so the fan fits in the front of it.

Unless you mean you took out the 200mm front fan and put 2 120's? If so, then ignore my post


----------



## fanaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13063425*
> So now that fractal design has seriously disappointed me i just deicded to go cheap and get the Haf 912.
> 
> Has anyone ever cut a hole for a 120mm fan in the bottom where the SSD cage is? I was thinking about doing that to add some air flow. I was also thinking about giving the inside a black/white colour scheme like the fractal i was going to buy


I'm thinking of doing the same thing with my Haf 912.

I have a jigsaw, power drill and a dremel, but no hole saw.

I think I'll get some practice in on my old case before I try it on the Haf 912.


----------



## euphoric28

Add me please.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13067118*
> Add me please.


nice remote


----------



## euphoric28

lol @ OCN Loud Rig Club. Might have to join that with a vid after i move. That Frio is loud full tilt.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13067118*
> Add me please.










i was gonna do that too rofl, color scheming, but i was going to use an internal usb rgb led controller or even a 3 pot rgb controller


----------



## euphoric28

yea its home theater lighting that has been soldered in being that the transformer converts it to a 12v







It works extremely well and there are not alot of wires hanging everywhere.


----------



## fanaddict

Wow, you really know how to strike a pose. Have you ever thought about hand modeling?


----------



## euphoric28

yea but if i turned the hand around it'd look like a gorilla paw.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13067118*
> Add me please.


First off good picts. Sedcond is that a remote for the LED's or is it some custom fan controller?


----------



## euphoric28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13067857*
> First off good picts. Sedcond is that a remote for the LED's or is it some custom fan controller?


Thank you. That is a remote for the LED's.


----------



## Rakhasa

I have to say, the case is amazing - the fans however are lies. They are not 110 CFM - they hardly move any air at all. I tested with some paper strips and they hardly moved. My 200mm bigboy fan on the antec 900 moves those same paper strips much more and its rated at 130cfm. Im guessing CM lied about their CFM rating. So now im looking to replace all the fans 2x200mm and the 230mm front fan. Im looking for 130cfm + fans that move lots of air!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13068337*
> Thank you. That is a remote for the LED's.


ah, thought it was a remote for your Lambo style door mod you have pending


----------



## joelmartinez

cool remote bro, nice rig overall, not an led guy myself i actually don't have LEDs on in my case


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;13068365*
> I have to say, the case is amazing - the fans however are lies. They are not 110 CFM - they hardly move any air at all. I tested with some paper strips and they hardly moved. My 200mm bigboy fan on the antec 900 moves those same paper strips much more and its rated at 130cfm. Im guessing CM lied about their CFM rating. So now im looking to replace all the fans 2x200mm and the 230mm front fan. Im looking for 130cfm + fans that move lots of air!


130CFM fans are loud


----------



## WvoulfeXX

I just got mine (unexpected)!!


----------



## euphoric28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13068381*
> cool remote bro, nice rig overall, not an led guy myself i actually don't have LEDs on in my case


I don't like to be overly flashy but i like to be able to see whats going on in my case without opening it up and those LED's can get pretty bright


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13066582*
> I don't know if it was in this thread or not, but I have seen at least a couple of posts here on OCN where people had done that. Heck, the 692 has a fan there so it should work just as well on the 912. The only thing is with the 912 you wouldn't have a built in dust filter so you might want to keep that in mind. You also need to be a bit more diligent with the cable management to keep the area clear to not impede airflow.
> 
> The main thing to watch out for though is the PSU. If you have a normal sized PSU no problem. But if you use one of the extra long ones there might not be enough room left for a 120mm fan there. I know some of the people with the 692 and extra long psus have run into that problem.


I'm getting a X-760 and I'm sleeving it so cable management will be a breeze. I might just grab some pantyhose and use that, or I might fork up a bit of dough for a nice one. We'll see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;13067112*
> I'm thinking of doing the same thing with my Haf 912.
> 
> I have a jigsaw, power drill and a dremel, but no hole saw.
> 
> I think I'll get some practice in on my old case before I try it on the Haf 912.


Well if you do it, post in this thread and send me a PM because I want to see it. I'll do the same if I end up doing it first









I also have a question about airflow with a water unit like the Antec H20 620/h50/h60/h70... i'm trying to figure out what would be optimal and i have 2 ideas right now.










because I will have Acceleros on my GPU and it wont be exhausting air right out the back I think a having the side fan as exhaust would be best but I'm not sure about the rest. The option on the right makes more sense to me though.


----------



## euphoric28

I could be tired and braindead but it would seem to me that you would want to intake as much cool air as possible and have most of the air exhausting through you radiator and your PSU. But again my brain is only half running...Seems to me that it would give better heat exchange due to a little more time the air gets to spend inside the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

@grassh0ppa... My 932(I know big difference in size) is set up like your pic on the right. When I entered another source of flow(Top mount Exhaust next to original flow) I added another source of flow at the bottom Intaking air to maintain balance. My system runs relatively cool for it. It averages ~40-45c under load for my CPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## cyclometric

I am getting closer to finishing the mods on my HAF 932, and wanted to show what I worked on today. I was going to put a spare UV Lazer LED (5 bulbs) in the front trim piece, which would make the mesh that I painted in fluorescent green show off, but I couldn't get it to look right. Instead, I had ordered 20 green LEDs, and so I am putting 3 in each of the side mesh pieces, and 6 around the edges of the center mesh. I will wire them in series, in groups of 4, so they shouldn't need resistors, and will join all the red & black wires together, attach them to one of my switches, and I think it'll look pretty good.

Here's a shot of the LEDs glued into place, and another of the first string of 4 lit up.


















Also wanted to post here and say that I'll be putting a f/s listing for one of the 230mm fans as well as the 140mm fan that came with my case, just thought they folks in this thread should get heads up before anyone else.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;13068365*
> I have to say, the case is amazing - the fans however are lies. They are not 110 CFM - they hardly move any air at all. I tested with some paper strips and they hardly moved. My 200mm bigboy fan on the antec 900 moves those same paper strips much more and its rated at 130cfm. Im guessing CM lied about their CFM rating. So now im looking to replace all the fans 2x200mm and the 230mm front fan. Im looking for 130cfm + fans that move lots of air!


Do post what you come up with for your higher cfm replacements, I'm looking to move more air as well. Noise is NOT an issue.


----------



## netwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;13068365*
> I have to say, the case is amazing - the fans however are lies. They are not 110 CFM - they hardly move any air at all. I tested with some paper strips and they hardly moved. My 200mm bigboy fan on the antec 900 moves those same paper strips much more and its rated at 130cfm. Im guessing CM lied about their CFM rating. So now im looking to replace all the fans 2x200mm and the 230mm front fan. Im looking for 130cfm + fans that move lots of air!


I tend to agree...the side fan does SFA and the front not alot better...


----------



## netwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13060738*
> They go behind the case if you have a USB3.0 motherboard.
> I personally just swapped the cable for a USB2.0 on and plugged it into my motherboard. The cable comes with the case.
> 
> Otherwise you need to pass it through one of the 3 holes on the back of the case.


But they have a plug that does not fit on my MB...I have 2 USB3 heads but they are for pins...the cables look like what you would plug into a USB port...still confused...lol

USB 3 supports USB2 so why the need to change?


----------



## bosoxdanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


That is the thing i love about the HAF 932 black...really needs nothing modded to be perfect. That is why i originally bought a scout. thought it was perfect...then i got 2 gigabyte 6870's and they were to long. got the haf and man, this thing is huge, awesome and made nice.


Thanks man!


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*


I have to say, the case is amazing - the fans however are lies. They are not 110 CFM - they hardly move any air at all. I tested with some paper strips and they hardly moved.* My 200mm bigboy fan on the antec 900 moves those same paper strips much more and its rated at 130cfm.* Im guessing CM lied about their CFM rating. So now im looking to replace all the fans 2x200mm and the 230mm front fan. Im looking for 130cfm + fans that move lots of air!


Lol, I did the same thing as soon as I got it. The paper hardly moved...at all. On my Antec, the damn thing was BLOWING. But yet, my temps are fine. This case seriously dropped my GPU temp a good amount. I can also tell you that this case with the fans are a WHOLE lot quieter than my old 902.


----------



## blue-cat

@cyclometric
you should check out paraleyes case mod, he sprayed the mesh white then added green cathodes behind the mesh with a switch underneath... looks real neat.


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh come now 130cfm > 110cfm the difference in flow is bigger than it looks. Also I would imagine that CM fans(rebranded Antec fans) probably suffer the same exaggeration that Antec fans do. -10cfm from each and you'll probably near dead on their actual CFM rating. I can't say this with 100% certainty but it seems that every manufacturer of every computer part made, posts exaggerated paper stats so they can compete on a level playing field with their competitors.

I don't care so long as the parts work, I didn't pay more for less(performancewise) and I'm not being taken by some flybynight company that doesn't care about customer satisfaction.

Unless you have the appropriate testing devices(paper tests aren't a scientifically proven testing method) there is no way to measure the difference between one fan that is rated < 20cfm of the other. I'm not meaning to offend, I'm just pointing out the obvious cracks in the statement.

I'm all for going with the BigBoy since its the same footprint and gives a better level of performance over the CM branded version. But please keep in mind all of the issues involved.

Btw... would love to have my thoughts confirmed with some good old fashioned pictures. Comparing one fan to the other. I'm pretty sure my suspicions would be proven correct. If it's not a rebranded it's likely the same company manufacturing one manufactures the other.









~Ceadder


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *netwalker*


Can someone tell me where they can actually go? I have mated with a G1 Assassin and no USB plugs on that board..it has 2 USB headers but that will not work...lol

A little confused.

Thanks...


Your board has USB3 I/O ports, so you feed the blue USB3 leads out through the back of the case and plug them into the rear of mobo (I/O ports).
Until mobo manufacturers start including them on the board itself, that is the only way to do it.


----------



## jmcmtank

His board has two USB3 headers next to the USB2 ones, if I'm looking at the correct mobo, but should also come with a front panel and cables to connect to them. Maybe a different revision?


----------



## FannBlade

Guys in the middle of a huge build. I will do updates tonight.

Last chance for HoF I will put up the poll tonight.

sent via: lap-a-top from shop.


----------



## MdoubleU

Is the HAF932 large enough to handle a quad-SLI board?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MdoubleU*


Is the HAF932 large enough to handle a quad-SLI board?


Depends on which board. The HAF X for sure because it's got 10 slots available. The 932 only has 7 so it would depend on the layout of the board as to whether it could handle it.

It should being that it handles EATX size MoBos but there is a REALLY large EATX(MSi) that it may not handle and not knowing which board you're looking at I'm not 110% for sure on it.









P.S. it handles my Crosshair IV Formula quite well with its 4 slots, so if I had 4 slim cards it would handle QuadFire.









~Ceadder


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*


I have to say, the case is amazing - the fans however are lies. They are not 110 CFM - they hardly move any air at all. I tested with some paper strips and they hardly moved. My 200mm bigboy fan on the antec 900 moves those same paper strips much more and its rated at 130cfm. Im guessing CM lied about their CFM rating. So now im looking to replace all the fans 2x200mm and the 230mm front fan. Im looking for 130cfm + fans that move lots of air!


That's how you measured air flow? I'm a HVAC tech. (That's Heating, Ventilation & Air conditioning). We measure air flow with a anemometer. Mine is digital a very accurate. I'll bring it home on Monday and check for sure. It depends on area, blade pitch, number of blades & RPM.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *euphoric28*


Thank you. That is a remote for the LED's.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Guys in the middle of a huge build. I will do updates tonight.

Last chance for HoF I will put up the poll tonight.

sent via: lap-a-top from shop.


Looking forward to it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


That's how you measured air flow? I'm a HVAC tech. (That's Heating, Ventilation & Air conditioning). We measure air flow with a anemometer. Mine is digital a very accurate. I'll bring it home on Monday and check for sure. It depends on area, blade pitch, number of blades & RPM.


Awesome someone who has the (or some) equipment.


----------



## vFiReStOrMv

I have a question about the HAF 912. If I use the CM 212 CPU cooler will I be able to put 2 120mm or 1 200mm fans in the top of the case?
I am building on a budget and this is what I am planning on getting:
Case: HAF 912
MB: ASRock P67 PRO3 (B3)
CPU: i5 2500K (looking for a modest OC of 4.2)
CPU Cooler: CM212
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2*4gb) 1333
Graphics: EVGA Nvidia 260GTX (already own)
PSU: PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610W (already own)
more Cooler Master fans to fill out the case.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vFiReStOrMv*


I have a question about the HAF 912. If I use the CM 212 CPU cooler will I be able to put 2 120mm or 1 200mm fans in the top of the case?
I am building on a budget and this is what I am planning on getting:
Case: HAF 912
MB: ASRock P67 PRO3 (B3)
CPU: i5 2500K
CPU Cooler: CM212
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2*4) 1333
Graphics: EVGA Nvidia 260GTX (already own)
PSU: PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610W
more Cooler Master fans to fill out the case.


Yes I have done both it's tight but it fits.


----------



## FannBlade

List Updated.


----------



## phazer11

Can I get some opinions please?
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/985777-cooler-issues.html

Anyways just put that second layer of paint on that problematic panel.


----------



## FannBlade

April Hof voting is up!

Voting issue should be resolved this month


----------



## netwalker

Add me please: better pics to come.

http://ocau.com/pix/ft8hz

Thanks


----------



## TyMack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


April Hof voting is up!

Voting issue should be resolved this month


Sorry for being such a noob. Where do you vote for Hall of Fame?
I've seen the rigs, but can't see where to vote.


----------



## Devious ST

Add me -

New owner of a Coolmaster Haf 922 case.. Just awaiting delivery of the case then rebuild of computer into it


----------



## selfdz87

some update on my rig :



















bp crystal link eat my moneh a lot!!!LOL


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyMack;13082398*
> Sorry for being such a noob. Where do you vote for Hall of Fame?
> I've seen the rigs, but can't see where to vote.


You can find the link in this thread in post #2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST;13082435*
> Add me -
> 
> New owner of a Coolmaster Haf 922 case.. Just awaiting delivery of the case then rebuild of computer into it


Please post a pic and I will get you added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfdz87;13082489*
> some update on my rig :
> bp crystal link eat my moneh a lot!!!LOL


List updated


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netwalker;13082066*
> Add me please: better pics to come.
> 
> http://ocau.com/pix/ft8hz
> 
> Thanks


Good job. Looks cool.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13079312*
> April Hof voting is up!
> 
> Voting issue should be resolved this month


Phazer11's oics are no good in his link. I think he had a nice rig. Hopefully he will change them.


----------



## TyMack

I said I was a nobie.
I found it.


----------



## kzone75

Geez! This must be one of the longest threads on OCN.







Can't find my previous post here..

Haven't done much with the HAF X yet. Have a lot of ideas, though.. Will go blue-themed. Ditched the 230mm red LED fan (might get blue ones for it) for a blue 200mm. Added a Zalman ZM-MFC1+ fan controller. And a 140mm fan that I placed between the dvd burner and the hotswap bays.









Still thinking about cable sleeving. Got the 8-pin power connector done and the sata cables, but the 24-pin failed badly. And if I fail I get bored..









Think I'll get a 932 for my next build. Actually I might even buy one of each. That would be nice..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;13086825*
> Geez! This must be one of the longest threads on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find my previous post here..


It has a long way to go to be the longest, but it's right up there. That title goes to the Socket 939 Appreciation Thread which has nearly twice as many posts. It is in the top 10 from what I can tell and 3rd amongst the Case Clubs behind the Storm Scout Club and the 690 Club.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13087382*
> It has a long way to go to be the longest, but it's right up there. That title goes to the Socket 939 Appreciation Thread which has nearly twice as many posts. It is in the top 10 from what I can tell and 3rd amongst the Case Clubs behind the Storm Scout Club and the 690 Club.


So top 3 case clubs are all Cooler Master cases!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13087625*
> So top 3 case clubs are all Cooler Master cases!


Yessir. The next one after that is the Antec 300/900/1200 Club, but they are WAY back in the cheap seats over 9,000 posts behind this one.


----------



## damet

So I am getting my second 580 today for SLI and plan on putting my Air Duct back in my HAF X case for the SLI cards. I have a Asus P8p67 Deluxe also. I have a few questions though.

1) I am using GT AP-15 for the fan in my Air Duct, is that a good choice?

2) I also have the stock 200mm Side Panel fan on intake. Should that be change to exhaust or stay the same? Or should I just remove it? (Front 230mm fan on intake, rear on exhaust, and 2x 200mm fans on the top on exhaust)

3) What's the proper placement of the Air Duct? I've heard you should place it slightly above the HDD bay? How do you measure that?

4) Lastly, should I even bother with the Air Duct? will it make a noticable difference in temps for my cards?

Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13087704*
> Yessir. The next one after that is the Antec 300/900/1200 Club, but they are WAY back in the cheap seats over 9,000 posts behind this one.


I am a proud member of this CoolerMaster club. Hoorah!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damet;13088014*
> So I am getting my second 580 today for SLI and plan on putting my Air Duct back in my HAF X case for the SLI cards. I have a Asus P8p67 Deluxe also. I have a few questions though.
> 
> 1) I am using GT AP-15 for the fan in my Air Duct, is that a good choice?
> 
> *You may want to get something with a bit more CFM since this fan will not be on a radiator and should not be requiring high static pressure. For simple case fans, go for CFM. For radiators/HSF, look for static pressure. Let's see if someone else chimes in and agrees or disagrees with me on this one though.*
> 
> 2) I also have the stock 200mm Side Panel fan on intake. Should that be change to exhaust or stay the same? Or should I just remove it? (Front 230mm fan on intake, rear on exhaust, and 2x 200mm fans on the top on exhaust)
> 
> *Side and frontal fans are normally intakes. Rear and top fans exhaust. the one good thing about fans is that you can test them to find what works best for your particular situation.*
> 
> 3) What's the proper placement of the Air Duct? I've heard you should place it slightly above the HDD bay? How do you measure that?
> 
> *(Let someone else with experience answer this one.)*
> 
> 4) Lastly, should I even bother with the Air Duct? will it make a noticable difference in temps for my cards?
> 
> *(Let someone else with experience answer this one.)*
> 
> Thanks


My answers above in bold/italics... Hope this helps some.


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Here's my Seabear one day she going to be H2O cooled when I have the money I hope you all like her as much as I do!


----------



## Gawdz

Just got mine.


----------



## importflip

Add me to the HAF 932 list










Better Pics Coming Soon.


----------



## catcherintherye

Just finished my watercooling system, updated from the previous air cooling setup, full build log in sig, HAF X watercooling.


----------



## joelmartinez

^Nice Rig
what in the rig is noctua?
EDIT: seems you didn't remove the sticker from your NH-D14


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13099078*
> ^Nice Rig
> what in the rig is noctua?


Lol, thanks for pointing that out. I had a NH-D14 in the rig before, and forgot to take out the sticker. I probably should, but the Noctua sticker is so nice even though I do not have anything Noctua inside anymore.


----------



## Dissentience

That looks really good, the top rad is a perfect fit!


----------



## joelmartinez

You could buy a 120mm Noctua fan paint it black install leds and keep the sticker with an explanation. Or just keep the sticker


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13099125*
> You could buy a 120mm Noctua fan paint it black install leds and keep the sticker with an explanation. Or just keep the sticker


Yea I'll just keep the sticker as a memento. It's like a war badge, battling CPU temps for more than a year with the NH-D14.


----------



## shnur

I think I'll go on NCIX.com now and order myself a bunch of awesome stuff. BRB.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Thogar

On the haf 932 top window, is it possible to remove the grid paint design on the inside of it?
also is it just tint film they used on the window?
I'm planning on cutting a window into the fan area of the side panel


----------



## Gawdz

You could just cut another piece of plexi glass/acrylic to fit it.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gawdz;13102802*
> You could just cut another piece of plexi glass/acrylic to fit it.


true but if I didn't have to, I have less of a risk to possibly crack/scratch the window i would be cutting.
also is there scratch filler/polish that can repair plexi/acrylic


----------



## PapaSmurf

It depends on how deep the scratches are. You can often times polish out very light scratches, but I've never seen anyone have any success with deeper ones. And forget about filling in cracks.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Hey guys, I just started my build log for my M8: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/989092-build-log-forsakens-m8.html#post13107464

My 932 is sad now sitting to the side, but I still have plans for it. It is kinda sad it's empty since I loved that case so much.

Still love all of you too!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13107572*
> Hey guys, I just started my build log for my M8: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/989092-build-log-forsakens-m8.html#post13107464
> 
> My 932 is sad now sitting to the side, but I still have plans for it. It is kinda sad it's empty since I loved that case so much.
> 
> Still love all of you too!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Seabigbear;13095904*


Both cases are very attractive!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13067118*
> Add me please.


your rig is very neat!!


----------



## Gawdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gawdz;13096090*
> Just got mine.


Add me.


----------



## 10acjed

Some nice looking cases..

Keep the pics flowing.. I need some more ideas... I will be starting v2 of my case next weekend so long as I finish the garage this weekend....

I got the CM Sickle Flow 120's in red, but they are not very bright. Barely can tell they are there unless you look directly at the fan.
Quieter and just as cool as my YL highspeeds tho...


----------



## superhead91

Anyone with a 932 have a silver arrow?


----------



## Ceadderman

932 Silver Arrow?









Do you have any pics to which you're referring?









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


932 Silver Arrow?









Do you have any pics to which you're referring?









~Ceadder










Sorry for the confusion. I'm referring to a Thermalright Silver Arrow cpu heatsink.


----------



## Wbroach23

EDIT: ^^^^^^ Euphorics rig not mine i thought i quoted the image lol but it doesnt show i did sorry

Like your Rig you have more lights than me & a 6 core, but i love my Frio i haven't decided whether or not I'm going to put anymore lights in mine.

Has anyone tried mounting any of those 160cfm 200mm NZXT fans in the HAF-X ?

I think im going to get one and see if i can get it to work lol i dont mind drilling holes if i have to for more air flow, if it works im getting three more









Do you think it would be pointless or actually help?


----------



## Famousoverdose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Some nice looking cases..

Keep the pics flowing.. I need some more ideas... I will be starting v2 of my case next weekend so long as I finish the garage this weekend....
*
I got the CM Sickle Flow 120's in red, but they are not very bright. Barely can tell they are there unless you look directly at the fan.
Quieter and just as cool as my YL highspeeds tho...*


I have to differ with you on that, but I have the blue ones, so that might make a difference. The fans are most definitely quiet and push a lot of air!


----------



## EvilTekno

Sign me up, HAF 932 Advanced.


----------



## BradleyW

Pics please. We like coolermaster pr0n!


----------



## Devious ST

please add me to list


----------



## HaVoK C89

Id like to join the club!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gawdz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*











Like your Rig you have more lights than me & a 6 core, but i love my Frio i haven't decided whether or not I'm going to put anymore lights in mine.

Has anyone tried mounting any of those 160cfm 200mm NZXT fans in the HAF-X ?

I think im going to get one and see if i can get it to work lol i dont mind drilling holes if i have to for more air flow, if it works im getting three more









Do you think it would be pointless or actually help?


Love the case man, looks like your all for airflow do you have the 2 top 200mm fans installed?


----------



## BradleyW

Looks very tidy and i like the closeness of the cooler and GPU.


----------



## maxextz

great case for its size.pity they never painted them black inside.


----------



## An4rchyZ

Attachment 205442
My HAF 932. Add me please.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat;13070519*
> @cyclometric
> you should check out paraleyes case mod, he sprayed the mesh white then added green cathodes behind the mesh with a switch underneath... looks real neat.


I spent a couple of hours wiring LEDs in three sets of 4-in-series in the front bezel pieces. Then I hot glued the LEDs into place in the wire mesh (Big Mistake). When I turned on the LEDs, I was terribly disappointed. I just posted this info in my worklog, but what I wanted to say was it looks like I will be able to still use the LEDs, but only on the two side pieces, and after sanding the bulbs as much as possible, and putting a diffusing material (velum, parchment, etc.) a screen against the mesh. But cold cathodes would have been a great choice, and I kept toying with getting 4" or 8" white cathodes... maybe down the road.









Left: Sanded Bulbs + Parchment
Center: Parchment
Right: bare bulbs


----------



## BradleyW

wow this rich green fits in well. Good job.


----------



## =Tac=

Have had my 922 for a while now, finally getting around to posting in here lol.

Current state


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;13116341*
> Have had my 922 for a while now, finally getting around to posting in here lol.
> 
> Current state


I like the PSU cover... I need to do something like that.


----------



## shnur

I like everything. Props


----------



## jon5270

I have updated my logs tonight, not a huge one but it is another piece finished.

Check it out, either with the link or the one in my signature.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-5.html#post13117098










Feel free to leave comments.


----------



## shnur

I <3 it, you know it


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;13108588*
> Both cases are very attractive!


Thank you!


----------



## euphoric28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gawdz;13115284*
> Love the case man, looks like your all for airflow do you have the 2 top 200mm fans installed?


Thanks, I have them and both are exhaust, Need to reseat my Frio...temps are way too high at full load but i'm in the process of moving into a house so I don't get to touch my baby for awhile. Stuck on my laptop for a bit. Glad to see that people like my build


----------



## THC Butterz

please add me


----------



## Gawdz

Crazydiamond... Epic sig, Grandmas boy


----------



## BradleyW

I know you can see a lot of cables and stuff, but it looks really cool, great rig and i love the cooler.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


I have updated my logs tonight, not a huge one but it is another piece finished.

Check it out, either with the link or the one in my signature.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post13117098










Feel free to leave comments.


Your build log is awesome! Definitely subb'd it.


----------



## jon5270

Thanks superhead91, hoping to get some more completed shortly.


----------



## superhead91

Hmmm... so I'm thinking about biting the bullet and getting me some MDPC-X sleeving for my rig. What colors do you guys think? Everything in my case currently has a red/black theme. I'm thinking colors for sleeving either being black, gray, white, red, or some combo of them. Any suggestions?


----------



## BradleyW

A rich Neon Green works well with dark black.


----------



## ACM

HAF 912 I'm working on.

Painted inside black, decided I might remove the bottom HDD cage lose the H50 and put a 240 rad in the front.
Working on a PSU cover.
Wondering if I could keep it this dullish black color or go gloss?










BTW you can add me to the list too.


----------



## BradleyW

wow nice chair!
oh yeah the case is ok too.
only messing, great case. Would love to see some final pictures


----------



## ACM

That chair is only 6 months old.
Don't buy computer chairs from Staples.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


That chair is only 6 months old.
Don't buy_ leatherette desk chairs_ period.


Fixed.









Also I wouldn't mess with what works. It looks like your paint is a semigloss which blends perfectly with the exterior of your Cabinet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*

Hmmm... so I'm thinking about biting the bullet and getting me some MDPC-X sleeving for my rig. What colors do you guys think? Everything in my case currently has a red/black theme. I'm thinking colors for sleeving either being black, gray, white, red, or some combo of them. Any suggestions?


If you have some white on your board then I would consider the 4 color combo but using white shrink to tie it all in. Running Black(base color) Red and Grey(complimentary colors) to sleeve your system. Running mostly black and an half and half the other two and +1 the color you most want represented over the other. So if you Ran 16 Black on your 24 pin then one color gets 4 and the other 3. In the 8 pin 4 Black, 2 and 2. In a PCI-e lead run 1/2,1/4 & 1/4. Because my 932 was painted only 2 shades I went with 2 shades. I may pick up some more sleeving and dropping a 3rd shade in the mix but I'm not in any hurry to do so.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


If you have some white on your board then I would consider the 4 color combo but using white shrink to tie it all in. Running Black(base color) Red and Grey(complimentary colors) to sleeve your system. Running mostly black and an half and half the other two and +1 the color you most want represented over the other. So if you Ran 16 Black on your 24 pin then one color gets 4 and the other 3. In the 8 pin 4 Black, 2 and 2. In a PCI-e lead run 1/2,1/4 & 1/4. Because my 932 was painted only 2 shades I went with 2 shades. I may pick up some more sleeving and dropping a 3rd shade in the mix but I'm not in any hurry to do so.









~Ceadder










Hmm... Actually I kinda like that idea. Maybe I'll go with mostly black and then some gray and red thrown in. I would love to do a muscle car theme, and use the coolermaster v8, but from what I hear it's not the best cooler...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Hmm... Actually I kinda like that idea. Maybe I'll go with mostly black and then some gray and red thrown in. I would love to do a muscle car theme, and use the coolermaster v8, but from what I hear it's not the best cooler...


You could still do a Muscle Car theme with something like an H50. Shaker Hood IROC Style.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You could still do a Muscle Car theme with something like an H50. Shaker Hood IROC Style.









~Ceadder










True. My favorite car ever is a first gen camaro, and I'd love to mod my case to kinda resemble one, but that's easier said than done. Maybe I could paint one of the 200mm fans silver and red to resemble a brake disk and caliper.

I'm actually considering replacing the H50 with a Thermalright silver arrow or just taking the plunge (pun intended) and going watercooled with a rasa kit or something.


----------



## jmrios82

Add me to the list, I just finished the build last sunday, coming from a 800D, the temperatures with the HAF X are awesome, in special the temperatures of my GTX 570, here are some pics


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmrios82*


Add me to the list, I just finished the build last sunday, coming from a 800D, the temperatures with the HAF X are awesome, in special the temperatures of my GTX 570, here are some pics










Welcome to the club! What kinda temps do you get on your CPU with that noctua? I'm thinking about getting a Thermalright Silver Arrow and from what I've heard the noctua and silver arrow are pretty close.


----------



## jmrios82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13126080*
> Welcome to the club! What kinda temps do you get on your CPU with that noctua? I'm thinking about getting a Thermalright Silver Arrow and from what I've heard the noctua and silver arrow are pretty close.


My temps are, idle, 33 to 35 degrees celsius, and with prime95, like 47 to 50 degrees celsius, depends on room temp.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82;13126198*
> My temps are, idle, 33 to 35 degrees celsius, and with prime95, like 47 to 50 degrees celsius, depends on room temp.










... My temps got up to 66C running prime95. I think part of my problem might be that my H50 isn't seated very well, but still... I'm getting tired of the incessant droning of my two 3k Ultra Kazes...


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82;13126198*
> My temps are, idle, 33 to 35 degrees celsius, and with prime95, like 47 to 50 degrees celsius, depends on room temp.


Is that with it OC to 4.0?


----------



## jmrios82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13126831*
> Is that with it OC to 4.0?


Yes, with the OC, I'm at work right now, I'll post some screenshots later.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13125935*
> True. My favorite car ever is a first gen camaro, and I'd love to mod my case to kinda resemble one, but that's easier said than done. Maybe I could paint one of the 200mm fans silver and red to resemble a brake disk and caliper.
> 
> I'm actually considering replacing the H50 with a Thermalright silver arrow or just taking the plunge (pun intended) and going watercooled with a rasa kit or something.


I'd fiddle with different fans first and I'm in the same boat with the cooling. My NB kinda dictates that I go with a full loop as soon as I can afford it. It's not TOO bad, but I don't like seeing my NB sitting at 51-53c and max rated temp being 60c. Though I didn't even go up when I was gaming and folding at the same time. Still, I would like to OC but I'm concerned that if I did so that my system would flip out and shutdown in the middle of doing what I normally do.







*oops

Oh wait that would be the same for you.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Erick Silver

Subb'd to this thread as I am getting my HAF 922 today! Will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13127089*
> I'd fiddle with different fans first and I'm in the same boat with the cooling. My NB kinda dictates that I go with a full loop as soon as I can afford it. It's not TOO bad, but I don't like seeing my NB sitting at 51-53c and max rated temp being 60c. Though I didn't even go up when I was gaming and folding at the same time. Still, I would like to OC but I'm concerned that if I did so that my system would flip out and shutdown in the middle of doing what I normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oops
> 
> Oh wait that would be the same for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I was one of the lucky ones who didn't get the NB overheating problem, well not bad anyway. It idles around 40-45C. I was thinking of maybe getting the rasa kit and then grabbing an EK full cover waterblock to cool my whole mobo. I'm not really worried about cooling my GPU at the moment. I've just got so much stuff I wanna do to my rig and not enough money to do it all. Lol... I can't decide if I wanna sleeve it first or go WC. I don't really need either, but what kind of OCNer would I be if I wasn't constantly trying to increase the e-peen girth?


----------



## Bigpapa42

Curious if anyone has done this... I picked up a CM 200mm red LED case fan last weekend. Figured I would replace the side fan with it, to add a bit more color in the case. Rather than do nothing with the 200mm that was in the side, would it be worth mounting up top? I realize it wouldn't make that much difference on cooling, but even a small difference is still a difference....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigpapa42;13127228*
> Curious if anyone has done this... I picked up a CM 200mm red LED case fan last weekend. Figured I would replace the side fan with it, to add a bit more color in the case. Rather than do nothing with the 200mm that was in the side, would it be worth mounting up top? I realize it wouldn't make that much difference on cooling, but even a small difference is still a difference....


Everybody does it.









Peer pressure is a Bish huh?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> but what kind of OCNer would I be if I wasn't constantly trying to increase the e-peen girth?


You'd be a girl who wasn't a member of OCN.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13127307*
> You'd be a girl who wasn't a member of OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I feel like I should sig myself on that phrase... lol


----------



## THC Butterz

fixed up my cabling a bit this morning, figure I'd upload a new pic, this HAF 912 is by far the best mid-tower I've ever owned


----------



## superhead91

^Nice. Cable management is awesome on the HAF cases.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd have to say if E-Peen weren't important that I would probably own a 912 too. Only cause I could filter it easier than the 922.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13127443*
> I'd have to say if E-Peen weren't important that I would probably own a 912 too. Only cause I could filter it easier than the *922*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


932? Btw, that reminds me, I need to buy some canned air and evict the family of dust bunnies that has made my 932 their abode, and by family I mean extended family... cousins, uncles, aunts, grandparents...


----------



## CrazyDiamond

lol E-Peen... what would we be without it XD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13127475*
> 932? Btw, that reminds me, I need to buy some canned air and evict the family of dust bunnies that has made my 932 their abode, and by family I mean extended family... cousins, uncles, aunts, grandparents...


Get yourself one of http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1302817315&sr=1-3]these [/URL]instead. It costs a bit more up front, but you never need to buy more. A lot of people here at OCN use them.


----------



## Nova.

Well, finally got around to OCing my 2600k and I am happy with the results. With prime running, I am in the mid 50s Still need to get that red case fan for the side of my case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13127531*
> Get yourself one of these instead. It costs a bit more up front, but you never need to buy more. A lot of people here at OCN use them.


This but why go with the little guy when for $5-$10 more you can get his big brother and wave a hose round instead. Be the guy that every girl loves and every guy envies.







lulz.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13127531*
> Get yourself one of these instead. It costs a bit more up front, but you never need to buy more. A lot of people here at OCN use them.


Goodness... I could almost buy enough MDPC-X sleeve for my whole computer for that much... Maybe I'll just do like caedder said and whip out the full size vaccum.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> ... Maybe I'll just do like caedder said and whip out the full size vaccum.


Lol tell me how that works for you


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13127625*
> Goodness... I could almost buy enough MDPC-X sleeve for my whole computer for that much... Maybe I'll just do like caedder said and whip out the full size vaccum.


No no, that Cannister Vac is only $46, it's big brother is about $56 or so. Not sure the exact price of the other one. But if you like your system clean and want to be friendlier to the environment, it's the way to go. They both reversible. And in Computer Applications I would only suggest dust off not vacuum. Just make sure to take your system outside to blow it out. Especially if you have a family tree of dust bunnies inside your cabinet.









Remember, in the long run those cans will only get spendier.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13127569*
> This but why go with the little guy when for $5-$10 more you can get his big brother and wave a hose round instead. Be the guy that every girl loves and every guy envies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It's actually the same unit. The more expensive one just has the hose and other attachments. Most of the people here on OCN have been buying the plain one and saving $16. They pickup a 2 to 3 foot piece of rubber hose for about $2 or so if they want it to direct the air flow.


----------



## Ikthus

Add me to the club please


----------



## superhead91

Maybe I'll just use the blower setting on the shop vac...








Seriously though, I wonder if I could find something similar and cheaper at walmart or something. I'll definitely look into something like that though.

Btw, nice rig ikthus.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13127829*
> Maybe I'll just use the blower setting on the shop vac...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I wonder if I could find something similar and cheaper at walmart or something. I'll definitely look into something like that though.
> 
> Btw, nice rig ikthus.


Thanks! Good thing my picture came out really dark, it's actually pretty dusty hehe...


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't feel bad, my system has a great Filter kit, but still gets dust inside it via the HDD breather slots and all the spots the filters don't cover. It would be way worse but I covered the front slot plates with black electrical tape.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FannBlade

Holy Cases! Tax checks must be coming in. List Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netwalker;13082066*
> Add me please: better pics to come.
> 
> http://ocau.com/pix/ft8hz
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Seabigbear;13095904*
> Here's my Seabear one day she going to be H2O cooled when I have the money I hope you all like her as much as I do!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;13096465*
> Add me to the HAF 932 list
> 
> Better Pics Coming Soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;13099029*
> Just finished my watercooling system, updated from the previous air cooling setup, full build log in sig, HAF X watercooling.[/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST;13113140*
> please add me to list


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaVoK C89;13113934*
> Id like to join the club!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;13116119*
> I spent a couple of hours wiring LEDs in three sets of 4-in-series in the front bezel pieces. Then I hot glued the LEDs into place in the wire mesh (Big Mistake). When I turned on the LEDs, I was terribly disappointed. I just posted this info in my worklog, but what I wanted to say was it looks like I will be able to still use the LEDs, but only on the two side pieces, and after sanding the bulbs as much as possible, and putting a diffusing material (velum, parchment, etc.) a screen against the mesh. But cold cathodes would have been a great choice, and I kept toying with getting 4" or 8" white cathodes... maybe down the road.
> 
> Left: Sanded Bulbs + Parchment
> Center: Parchment
> Right: bare bulbs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;13116341*
> Have had my 922 for a while now, finally getting around to posting in here lol.
> 
> Current state


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13119646*
> please add me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;13124852*
> HAF 912 I'm working on.
> 
> Painted inside black, decided I might remove the bottom HDD cage lose the H50 and put a 240 rad in the front.
> Working on a PSU cover.
> Wondering if I could keep it this dullish black color or go gloss?
> 
> BTW you can add me to the list too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82;13126015*
> Add me to the list, I just finished the build last sunday, coming from a 800D, the temperatures with the HAF X are awesome, in special the temperatures of my GTX 570, here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5607995465/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5607994045/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13127365*
> fixed up my cabling a bit this morning, figure I'd upload a new pic, this HAF 912 is by far the best mid-tower I've ever owned


----------



## rck1984

2 weeks ago i started my black/white scheme on my HAF922










I continued with my black/white color scheme, last time i painted the interior black and some details white such as my frontbezel, next thing i wanted to do was painting my 5850, making PSU entirely black or with white striping and sleeving my psu cables, black/white/blue.

I did customize my psu, 5850 is in primer right now / painting it tomorrow and is looking good so far







i havent ordered my sleeves yet because i spend my cash on a i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Corsair Vengeance first, so sleeves and water cooling coming up next.

Starting to look better and better i think:



















_2 different I/O backplates, looks stupid but its temperary. Psu looking much better this way though_



















So next will be:

- Black/white 5850
- Black/white Gentle Typhoons (ordered a couple more for my incoming loop all ready)
- All the same, white I/O backplates
- Black/White/Blue sleeving
- Water cooling, 240 or 360 rad (white tubing)
- White LED strip in top of case


----------



## Erick Silver

I have my case. OCN Member droped it off for me here at work. Will get homeand get everything set up and try to get some pics with my camera phone. Here's the sale thread I bought it from:

http://www.overclock.net/cases/971629-local-only-michigan-cooler-master-haf.html

Theres a few pics in there from the seller. Will get some pics when allmy sig rig gear is in it.


----------



## BradleyW

From a Photography point of the view the last image is very interesting with the ollusion of the case bending along with the side strip of a large depth of field.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13127365*
> fixed up my cabling a bit this morning, figure I'd upload a new pic, this HAF 912 is by far the best mid-tower I've ever owned


I'm painting the case black now, both doors are drying now will wait until tomorrow to paint the main chassis this thread has inspired me to slow down on buying hardware and take a moment to spruce up my chassis


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13129351*
> From a Photography point of the view the last image is very interesting with the ollusion of the case bending along with the side strip of a large depth of field.


I think so too, liked the picture as well, reason i added it








My girlfriend is into photographing, begged her to take some shots because i certainly blow at it


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13129344*
> I have my case. OCN Member droped it off for me here at work. Will get homeand get everything set up and try to get some pics with my camera phone. Here's the sale thread I bought it from:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/cases/971629-local-only-michigan-cooler-master-haf.html
> 
> Theres a few pics in there from the seller. Will get some pics when allmy sig rig gear is in it.


Nice one! you wont regret a HAF922. Its a great case if you ask me..
Sniper side window looks good on it, got it myself as well for quite a while now, fits perfect. You just have to drill 2 new holes on the back of the side window most likely.

My HAF with the window:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13129392*
> I'm painting the case black now, both doors are drying now will wait until tomorrow to paint the main chassis this thread has inspired me to slow down on buying hardware and take a moment to spruce up my chassis


Painting the interior is a must. That's really the only complaint I have about my 932, and a few months after I bought it they came out with the black addition...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13129465*
> Nice one! you wont regret a HAF922. Its a great case if you ask me..
> Sniper side window looks good on it, got it myself as well for quite a while now, fits perfect. You just have to drill 2 new holes on the back of the side window most likely.
> 
> My HAF with the window:


I'm itching to get home and get my hands into this case switch. But I am stuck here at work for another 2 hours...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13129319*
> 2 weeks ago i started my black/white scheme on my HAF922
> 
> I continued with my black/white color scheme, last time i painted the interior black and some details white such as my frontbezel, next thing i wanted to do was painting my 5850, making PSU entirely black or with white striping and sleeving my psu cables, black/white/blue.
> 
> I did customize my psu, 5850 is in primer right now / painting it tomorrow and is looking good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent ordered my sleeves yet because i spend my cash on a i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Corsair Vengeance first, so sleeves and water cooling coming up next.
> 
> Starting to look better and better i think:
> 
> So next will be:
> 
> - Black/white 5850
> - Black/white Gentle Typhoons (ordered a couple more for my incoming loop all ready)
> - All the same, white I/O backplates
> - Black/White/Blue sleeving
> - Water cooling, 240 or 360 rad (white tubing)
> - White LED strip in top of case


How did you make and attach that PSU cover? I want to do something like that.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13129574*
> Painting the interior is a must. That's really the only complaint I have about my 932, and a few months after I bought it they came out with the black addition...


Agree, Coolermaster should deliver all their cases with a black interior, it just looks much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13129576*
> I'm itching to get home and get my hands into this case switch. But I am stuck here at work for another 2 hours...


2 hours, not that bad







2 more hours to drool at pics of your new HAF922








Again, great case and that sidewindow seems to be pretty rare nowdays, i dont think Coolermaster still makes them?

Have fun with it








Quote:


> How did you make and attach that PSU cover? I want to do something like that.


Quite easy actually, i bought 2 rolls of vinyl paper that is usually used for decoration on sinks or windows, its a plastic film with a sticky side, very easy to apply. I paid about 7$ a roll.

EDIT: Cant find any link, but you can find them at any local DIY.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13129319*
> 2 weeks ago i started my black/white scheme on my HAF922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continued with my black/white color scheme, last time i painted the interior black and some details white such as my frontbezel, next thing i wanted to do was painting my 5850, making PSU entirely black or with white striping and sleeving my psu cables, black/white/blue.
> 
> I did customize my psu, 5850 is in primer right now / painting it tomorrow and is looking good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent ordered my sleeves yet because i spend my cash on a i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Corsair Vengeance first, so sleeves and water cooling coming up next.
> 
> Starting to look better and better i think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _2 different I/O backplates, looks stupid but its temperary. Psu looking much better this way though_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So next will be:
> 
> - Black/white 5850
> - Black/white Gentle Typhoons (ordered a couple more for my incoming loop all ready)
> - All the same, white I/O backplates
> - Black/White/Blue sleeving
> - Water cooling, 240 or 360 rad (white tubing)
> - White LED strip in top of case


Looks good. But I've read that it's best to run the Cosair H coolers with the hoses on the bottom to avoid air bubbles in the system! Makes sense if those coolers aren't absolutely completely full.


----------



## Erick Silver

Looks like CM put the Sniper windows back on the market. But for how long no one knows.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=283

Get them while they last guys.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;13129648*
> Looks good. But I've read that it's best to run the Cosair H coolers with the hoses on the bottom to avoid air bubbles in the system! Makes sense if those coolers aren't absolutely completely full.


I would if i could. I tried turning it 180 degrees but i cant, i have to drill a couple new holes in my case then. Not worth it since i'm getting a custom loop somewhere next week, hopefully


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13129624*
> Quite easy actually, i bought 2 rolls of vinyl paper that is usually used for decoration on sinks or windows, its a plastic film with a sticky side, very easy to apply. I paid about 7$ a roll.
> 
> EDIT: Cant find any link, but you can find them at any local DIY.


Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13129411*
> I think so too, liked the picture as well, reason i added it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend is into photographing, begged her to take some shots because i certainly blow at it


aw that great! I love large aperture shots! Ask her to teach you how to do them, with macro! Once you get the hang of it, your photography will improve in that area, plus an overall improvement. I am doing an A level in photography. My work is currently at an A! yay!

Also, the picture of Bobby Goren on the left is great photography to me. Why? Because it's Goren!


----------



## Ceadderman

See now if they had a Sniper door for the 932 I might consider that for my Cabinet. Until my window is done for my stock door though.







lulz

Can we stop with the quoting of Pics please? You're killin my Bandwidth. Which before was absolute murder. But now even though my connection speed is nearer to 100mbps still sucks cause it's wireless. The more you sap from it and bog me down the longer it takes and fudges my connection. Please and thank you.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13129795*
> aw that great! I love large aperture shots! Ask her to teach you how to do them, with macro! Once you get the hang of it, your photography will improve in that area, plus an overall improvement. I am doing an A level in photography. My work is currently at an A! yay!
> 
> Also, the picture of Bobby Goren on the left is great photography to me. Why? Because it's Goren!


Nice one, i might consider asking her to teach me so i can take my own shots







just dont wanna get hooked up on another expensive hobby, if i see prices of cam bodies and lenses sometimes.... Very nice if your good at it though, have seen some impressive pictures.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am trying to get the wife to say yes to me getting one more 570sc if so I will have some updated pics.

The white and black theme is nice I was thinking of doing black and white on my next build.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984;13129823*
> Nice one, i might consider asking her to teach me so i can take my own shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just dont wanna get hooked up on another expensive hobby, if i see prices of cam bodies and lenses sometimes.... Very nice if your good at it though, have seen some impressive pictures.


An expensive camera is only as good as the user. I've pulled off great photography on a average camera. Take your time, learn hard and it will click!
Did i mention Goren is awesome? Also, yeah people stop quoting pictures, my mouse wheel finger is getting tired. You guy's have also made me take my mouse to peices to oil the wheel to reduce squeling.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13129839*
> The white and black theme is nice I was thinking of doing black and white on my next build.


Thanks, i think black and white makes it look clean. Ill add a couple pics tomorrow when my 5850 shroud is done. Sanded and primer today, tomorrow i can start painting.
Quote:


> An expensive camera is only as good as the user. I've pulled off great photography on a average camera. Take your time, learn hard and it will click!
> Did i mention Goren is awesome? Also, yeah people stop quoting pictures, my mouse wheel finger is getting tired. You guy's have also made me take my mouse to peices to oil the wheel to reduce squeling.












She recently bought a Canon 5D Mark II and a couple lenses. Amazing device..


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


2 weeks ago i started my black/white scheme on my HAF922










I continued with my black/white color scheme, last time i painted the interior black and some details white such as my frontbezel, next thing i wanted to do was painting my 5850, making PSU entirely black or with white striping and sleeving my psu cables, black/white/blue.

I did customize my psu, 5850 is in primer right now / painting it tomorrow and is looking good so far







i havent ordered my sleeves yet because i spend my cash on a i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Corsair Vengeance first, so sleeves and water cooling coming up next.

Starting to look better and better i think:



















_2 different I/O backplates, looks stupid but its temperary. Psu looking much better this way though_



















So next will be:

- Black/white 5850
- Black/white Gentle Typhoons (ordered a couple more for my incoming loop all ready)
- All the same, white I/O backplates
- Black/White/Blue sleeving
- Water cooling, 240 or 360 rad (white tubing)
- White LED strip in top of case


Nice looking build


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


See now if they had a Sniper door for the 932 I might consider that for my Cabinet. Until my window is done for my stock door though.







lulz

~Ceadder










Not sure if this is old news, but they have a full window for the HAF932:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557


----------



## Ceadderman

No no, not the same. the Storm Window has a Fish Bowl feel about it that I just like. Don't get me wrong I like the one you posted but the with the other one it looks like Fish would be right at home swimming around in my 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


2 weeks ago i started my black/white scheme on my HAF922










I continued with my black/white color scheme, last time i painted the interior black and some details white such as my frontbezel, next thing i wanted to do was painting my 5850, making PSU entirely black or with white striping and sleeving my psu cables, black/white/blue.

I did customize my psu, 5850 is in primer right now / painting it tomorrow and is looking good so far







i havent ordered my sleeves yet because i spend my cash on a i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Corsair Vengeance first, so sleeves and water cooling coming up next.

Starting to look better and better i think:



















_2 different I/O backplates, looks stupid but its temperary. Psu looking much better this way though_



















So next will be:

- Black/white 5850
- Black/white Gentle Typhoons (ordered a couple more for my incoming loop all ready)
- All the same, white I/O backplates
- Black/White/Blue sleeving
- Water cooling, 240 or 360 rad (white tubing)
- White LED strip in top of case


looks great, although (just a thought) maybe next time, you should try blue and black, make it match your motherbord, that would look killer


----------



## Yogi

If anyone happens to have an extra HHD rack or drive bay let me know


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


No no, not the same. the Storm Window has a Fish Bowl feel about it that I just like. Don't get me wrong I like the one you posted but the with the other one it looks like Fish would be right at home swimming around in my 932.









~Ceadder










Oh ya, I see what your talking about now. That is cool. I don't really like the full window CM has for the 932. I think I'm going to get a spare window, like the one already installed on ours, and mount it vertically where the HAF logo is. That way you could see my blue quick connects.


----------



## jon5270

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


2 weeks ago i started my black/white scheme on my HAF922

I continued with my black/white color scheme, last time i painted the interior black and some details white such as my frontbezel, next thing i wanted to do was painting my 5850, making PSU entirely black or with white striping and sleeving my psu cables, black/white/blue.

I did customize my psu, 5850 is in primer right now / painting it tomorrow and is looking good so far







i havent ordered my sleeves yet because i spend my cash on a i5 2500k, Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Corsair Vengeance first, so sleeves and water cooling coming up next.

Starting to look better and better i think:

_2 different I/O backplates, looks stupid but its temperary. Psu looking much better this way though_

So next will be:

- Black/white 5850
- Black/white Gentle Typhoons (ordered a couple more for my incoming loop all ready)
- All the same, white I/O backplates
- Black/White/Blue sleeving
- Water cooling, 240 or 360 rad (white tubing)
- White LED strip in top of case


Nicely done, keep it up


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Nice looking build


Thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


looks great, although (just a thought) maybe next time, you should try blue and black, make it match your motherbord, that would look killer


Thanks for the suggestions, i have been thinking of adding more blue details but at the same time i dont want it be getting too much. I will have black/white/blue sleeving, that will add a little more blue to the rig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


Nicely done, keep it up










Thank you! I will be painting my 5850 today as soon as i'm done drinking my coffee and cruising on OCN


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Thank you!









Thanks for the suggestions, i have been thinking of adding more blue details but at the same time i dont want it be getting too much. I will have black/white/blue sleeving, that will add a little more blue to the rig









Thank you! I will be painting my 5850 today as soon as i'm done drinking my coffee and cruising on OCN










Will painting your video card void its warranty? lol... Your case (along with many others) has inspired me to finally finish mine.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Will painting your video card void its warranty? lol... Your case (along with many others) has inspired me to finally finish mine.


It does yes, but i'm planning on buying a replacement in a few months anyway, hopefully it lasts untill then







another option would be getting another "stock" cooler from ebay or something and put that one on to RMA.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


It does yes, but i'm planning on buying a replacement in a few months anyway, hopefully it lasts untill then







another option would be getting another "stock" cooler from ebay or something and put that one on to RMA.


That's a good idea, if you can find one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


See now if they had a Sniper door for the 932 I might consider that for my Cabinet. Until my window is done for my stock door though.







lulz

*Can we stop with the quoting of Pics please? You're killin my Bandwidth. Which before was absolute murder. But now even though my connection speed is nearer to 100mbps still sucks cause it's wireless. The more you sap from it and bog me down the longer it takes and fudges my connection. Please and thank you. *









~Ceadder










Sorry guys I just need to point this out again given there are three quotations of the same picks on this last page. If you feel the need to quote pics just quote one please. And thanks for your support.









~Ceadder


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sorry guys I just need to point this out again given there are three quotations of the same picks on this last page. If you feel the need to quote pics just quote one please. And thanks for your support.









~Ceadder










I saw that and chuckled, it was almost like it was intentional. I think you asked for it without knowing!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sorry guys I just need to point this out again given there are three quotations of the same picks on this last page. If you feel the need to quote pics just quote one please. And thanks for your support.









~Ceadder










I must agree with you. I don't have a problem with it at home but it's quite annoying when I'm browsing on my iPhone.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I must agree with you. I don't have a problem with it at home but it's quite annoying when I'm browsing on my iPhone.


Heck I can't even visit the game screenshots page(one of my favorites in OCN) because some people haven't learned the basics of editing. It wouldn't be so bad if the screenshots were all single monitor. But when people quote a guy who has 5 or 6 Eyefiniti screen caps...









What's sad is that the rules were CLEARLY posted in the OP of that thread and people just ignore it by posting more than the acceptable amount. I hate it. Makes me want to track all these people down and do some reconstructive surgery to their DSL box. With a sledge hammer.









~Ceadder


----------



## holyhyperion

Attached is the pic of my Haf X.


----------



## TheMafia

I love my 932 case

I did research for about a month before finding and choosing this case!

HAF for the win!

Check out my system, and i'd like to join the club







thanks in advance


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyhyperion;13135813*
> Attached is the pic of my Haf X.


Nice case. Cable Management = None? LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Erick Silver

I got my 922 home last night and put all my sig gear into it. Bloody hell this case is big. It swallowed all my stuff like it was nothing. plenty of room to spare too. I love this case. Fiance is pissed though. She thought it was for her. Then she saw how big it is. "Nevermind, I don't like it." Women!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia;13136465*
> I love my 932 case
> 
> I did research for about a month before finding and choosing this case!
> 
> HAF for the win!
> 
> Check out my system, and i'd like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


Need to post up some pics. FannBlade is otherwise occupado with a couple of builds but I'm sure he'll add you soon as you post some pics.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13136547*
> I got my 922 home last night and put all my sig gear into it. Bloody hell this case is big. It swallowed all my stuff like it was nothing. plenty of room to spare too. I love this case. Fiance is pissed though. She thought it was for her.


Congrats! and yes, its quite big for a "midi" tower








Quote:


> Then she saw how big it is. "Nevermind, I don't like it." Women!


*cough* Not a good sign
















Did about 6 coats of white paint on my 5850 today, gonna let it dry then wet-sand it with 1200 - 2000 grid and give it some clearcoats to get a nice glossy shine on it, looking good so far. Its just the fan itself that is a hell of a job to paint


----------



## superhead91

Ok, what should I do first? Cable sleeving or a WC loop?


----------



## joelmartinez

WC loop definitely


----------



## Dissentience

WC loop for sure


----------



## superhead91

I just wonder if having my cables sleeved would make installing the loop a little easier... Hmmm


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13138211*
> I just wonder if having my cables sleeved would make installing the loop a little easier... Hmmm


You should take your PSU out of your rig when building your loop anyway


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13138239*
> You should take your PSU out of your rig when building your loop anyway


Maybe I'll just wait and do both at the same time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13138258*
> Maybe I'll just wait and do both at the same time.


Naw do one or the other. Waiting only exacerbates any budget issues. If you can afford to do one or the other I would just do it now. Never know what'll happen later that may interfere with doing both.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13138793*
> Naw do one or the other. Waiting only exacerbates any budget issues. If you can afford to do one or the other I would just do it now. Never know what'll happen later that may interfere with doing both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


True... and it's easier to spend a lot of money in separate small chunks rather than all at once... lol


----------



## Erick Silver

Yes do what Caedder suggested. I have been trying to save money to purchase new parts for fiances rig all at once for a while. I decided to give up and get one part at a time.


----------



## rck1984

My 5850 paintjob is done, it looks easier then it is..
Since you cant seperate the red from the black of the shroud, you have to mask the black parts, this is easier said then done. There is always a little tiny bit of paint getting under etc.. after some cleaning with alcohol, a little sanding and some swearing (







) its done.

I think it looks good, could have been better, can always be better.. but it was a nice experience and the result is pretty decent imo







as soon as i have my water cooling (which will be pretty soon) i will be replacing the shroud with a waterblock anyway.

Starts to look better and better, what do you guys think? (smaller size picture as before to save people's bandwith







)


----------



## THC Butterz

finished painting my 912 Black last night, re assembled it this morning, here's a finished pic


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


My 5850 paintjob is done, it looks easier then it is..
Since you cant seperate the red from the black of the shroud, you have to mask the black parts, this is easier said then done. There is always a little tiny bit of paint getting under etc.. after some cleaning with alcohol, a little sanding and some swearing (







) its done.

I think it looks good, could have been better, can always be better.. but it was a nice experience and the result is pretty decent imo







as soon as i have my water cooling (which will be pretty soon) i will be replacing the shroud with a waterblock anyway.

Starts to look better and better, what do you guys think? (smaller size picture as before to save people's bandwith







)











looks excellent but there isn't enough blue, it would look a bit better if you added a bit more blue (maybe on the HDD bay slide out things)


----------



## Thogar

Ok, so a couple days ago I wondered if it was possible to remove the grid lines/paint on the HAF 932 window.
Well i put Dot 3 brake fluid on all of the grid lines and let it sit for about an hour.
Using a Q-tip i managed to get off all of the paint, but if you looked closely you could see where the grid was








However it isn't really noticeable from a distance, but i continued anyways.
So i took a Q-tip, brake fluid, and used the power of friction to try and remove this, "clear grid" that remains.
Which worked excellent without any major scratches








Then the worst happens, the acrylic cracked a little at one of the rivet holes, which is now going through half of the window








Possible yes, worth it, ... well, if you can manage to not crack the glass or scratch it badly... then just maybe.
maybe meaning, you just don't want to cut a new window lol.


----------



## superhead91

@rck1984 That looks awesome!
@butterz Looks so much better black.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Ok, so a couple days ago I wondered if it was possible to remove the grid lines/paint on the HAF 932 window.
Well i put Dot 3 brake fluid on all of the grid lines and let it sit for about an hour.
Using a Q-tip i managed to get off all of the paint, but if you looked closely you could see where the grid was








However it isn't really noticeable from a distance, but i continued anyways.
So i took a Q-tip, brake fluid, and used the power of friction to try and remove this, "clear grid" that remains.
Which worked excellent without any major scratches








Then the worst happens, the acrylic cracked a little at one of the rivet holes, which is now going through half of the window








Possible yes, worth it, ... well, if you can manage to not crack the glass or scratch it badly... then just maybe.
maybe meaning, you just don't want to cut a new window lol.


Here you go. You may need a new one:

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=132


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13141185*
> Here you go. You may need a new one:
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=132


Thanks but I'm just going to cut one myself cause i don't want the tint or grid


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


finished painting my 912 Black last night, re assembled it this morning, here's a finished pic










Looks much better with black interior, goodjob!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


looks excellent but there isn't enough blue, it would look a bit better if you added a bit more blue (maybe on the HDD bay slide out things)


Thanks, i tend to agree on your point about adding more blue, but i will be ordering sleeves for all my cables in the colors: Black(main) Blue (most details) and white (a string here and there), that will definitly add more blue to my rig. If its enough, we shall see









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Ok, so a couple days ago I wondered if it was possible to remove the grid lines/paint on the HAF 932 window.
Well i put Dot 3 brake fluid on all of the grid lines and let it sit for about an hour.
Using a Q-tip i managed to get off all of the paint, but if you looked closely you could see where the grid was








However it isn't really noticeable from a distance, but i continued anyways.
So i took a Q-tip, brake fluid, and used the power of friction to try and remove this, "clear grid" that remains.
Which worked excellent without any major scratches








Then the worst happens, the acrylic cracked a little at one of the rivet holes, which is now going through half of the window








Possible yes, worth it, ... well, if you can manage to not crack the glass or scratch it badly... then just maybe.
maybe meaning, you just don't want to cut a new window lol.


you had some terrible luck there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


@rck1984 That looks awesome!
@butterz Looks so much better black.


Thank you


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Thanks but I'm just going to cut one myself cause i don't want the tint or grid










You could do like I'm doing and get Pedgette to laser etch and cut a window for you. He's doing mine soon as he gets paid. I've got the money and am just waiting for the go ahead to drop it in his PayPal account. If you need to know what I'm having done just head on over to my "Welcome to the Darkside" thread. 2nd page. I'm also going to have another acrylic panel made up with a Sith mural laser etched. I'm putting together the folder with all kinds of wicked cool artwork to be blended together. And NO security wire on either of the windows.









~Ceadder


----------



## jon5270

I updated my log today if anyone is interested.

There is a direct link to post (for people who have a bandwidth issue..../cough Ceadder /cough)

http://www.overclock.net/13138970-post56.html

Or you can go to the whole log by using the link in my sig.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


I updated my log today if anyone is interested.

There is a direct link to post (for people who have a bandwidth issue..../cough Ceadder /cough)

http://www.overclock.net/13138970-post56.html

Or you can go to the whole log by using the link in my sig.











Looking good mate, keep it going


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You could do like I'm doing and get Pedgette to laser etch and cut a window for you. He's doing mine soon as he gets paid. I've got the money and am just waiting for the go ahead to drop it in his PayPal account. If you need to know what I'm having done just head on over to my "Welcome to the Darkside" thread. 2nd page. I'm also going to have another acrylic panel made up with a Sith mural laser etched. I'm putting together the folder with all kinds of wicked cool artwork to be blended together. And NO security wire on either of the windows.









~Ceadder










Might this pedgette fellow be able to make an acrylic PSU/case bottom cover for me? I'd like to get one but I'm not super handy with tools and I don't really have the skill to do it myself.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just paid Pedgette for the Window should be here possibly by Friday. Or the Monday after next at the latest. Once I get it I'll figure out a way to take a snap of it in comparison to the stock window. Man I can't wait.









Logs are fine, jon. I can visit anything where the pics aren't Gianormous when they're loading and then having people quote them or posts that have alot of them. I run 40 posts per page so you might imagine why it bogs me down when I dealing with multiple pic quotations. I *used* to roll 100 posts per page. But that just takes more bandwidth than it's worth.







lol

But I'm subscribed to your log and am always looking at logs. I love hands on work and always appreciate things like what you're doing. My Gramps raised me in his shop when we would go over to the grandparents after school.









I don't know what Pedgette's tooling capabilities are. But you might get hold of Oliver if you're looking for fabricated Acrylics. His work is absolutely stunning in that regard. You should still check with Pedgette about it, but I'm not sure he's the guy to fabricate something like that.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I don't know what Pedgette's tooling capabilities are. But you might get hold of Oliver if you're looking for fabricated Acrylics. His work is absolutely stunning in that regard. You should still check with Pedgette about it, but I'm not sure he's the guy to fabricate something like that.









~Ceadder










How might I get a hold of said oliver?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


How might I get a hold of said oliver?


Member search of course. "Oliver" might be two L though. Not sure if it's one or two.

He's on OCN.









Here is the final mockup for my window.


















Can't wait to see it completed and ready to be installed. I'm considering getting some Red Cap Screws and using those instead of Black ones. But I'm also considering painting them the same color as the front grills. Haven't fully decided yet.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

I wonder how hard it would be to make a diamond-plate psu cover....


----------



## Thogar

Where can I buy the same/similar snap rivets used on the HAF 932 side panel window?
they're perfect for my future window mod, as i don't want to use acrylic glue or any type of glue whatsoever. 
What kind of local store would carry plastic snap rivets, or do I need to order them online?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I wonder how hard it would be to make a diamond-plate psu cover....


Not hard if you have the proper equipment. I took Ag Welding in High School and learned wire feed as well as Acetylene. I like Acetylene welding a lot but I no longer have my kit. I'm sure someone here could assist you if that's what you'd like to do instead. But you should really talk to Ollie since your first idea is pretty appealing. If you have a white themed build he's your man. He molded a tech bench out of white acrylic that was just nom nom nom nom nom.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Not hard if you have the proper equipment. I took Ag Welding in High School and learned wire feed as well as Acetylene. I like Acetylene welding a lot but I no longer have my kit. I'm sure someone here could assist you if that's what you'd like to do instead. But you should really talk to Ollie since your first idea is pretty appealing. If you have a white themed build he's your man. He molded a tech bench out of white acrylic that was just nom nom nom nom nom.









~Ceadder










Well, my theme is mostly black, and I'd like to do a muscle car theme, hence the diamond plate. I think it would go well, and I don't recall seeing anyone with diamond plate in their case. I actually pm'd fannblade about it, since he does metal work. If that doesn't work out though I will definitely keep the acrylic cover as option 2.


----------



## Erick Silver

Here's my 922. Bad pictures. I will try to get some better ones when the sun comes out again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I think that I'ma try this Laser LED thingamabob in between the Ceiling 200 and the door and aim it down directly at the window. I got the "UV" flavor but it seems like it's more purple than UV. But I want to make the Window stand out in this sea of Red I got going on.









If nothing else I can alway sleeve it in MDPC and sell it to somebody here if I don't like the results. I'll probably re-sleeve it anyway because I've never been impressed by the quality of the sleeving they use. Unfortunately they don't offer an upgrade in quality when you order electrical components from them. I think I'm going to suggest that they might do so or at least offer more gear where you can leave the sleeving off the components like how their Yate-Loon 120 LED fans are set up. It's just a waste of time to put something so weak on my gear.









~Ceadder


----------



## neurot1k

Chalk up another, 932 arrived today.

On page 414, gonna finish the thread then make a proper post.


----------



## holyhyperion

Add me please to the HAF X group.

My sig rig in the picture below.


----------



## wermad

Glad to see the "original" 932 has a black interior and usb 3.0


----------



## RonB94GT

Would be nice if the USB 3.0 wasn't just a ad on card.


----------



## Secretninja

If anyone is planning on puting a rasa rx 240 kit on top of a 912, I would recommend either getting 90 degree barbs or just bumping up to the rx360. There isn't enough clearance to have the tubes going down the back of the case and I had to offset the rad and have it hanging off the back anyway.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Would be nice if the USB 3.0 wasn't just a ad on card.


like this







?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


like this







?










Good job


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


Nice one! you wont regret a HAF922. Its a great case if you ask me.. 
Sniper side window looks good on it, got it myself as well for quite a while now, fits perfect. You just have to drill 2 new holes on the back of the side window most likely.

My HAF with the window:











Now that's cool a HAF case with a windowed Storm Sniper door on it!

Me likey a lot!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Seabigbear*


Now that's cool a HAF case with a windowed Storm Sniper door on it!

Me likey a lot!


That looks nice...


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


That looks nice...


I agree. Very nice


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Decided to play around with the HAF932 doors on my HAFX...


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13156349*
> Decided to play around with the HAF932 doors on my HAFX...


Nice to see something other than the standard red and blue.


----------



## FannBlade

Some great looking build going on here. As soon as I get the "Cobra" build done I promise I will be more active. I will get the list updated 2morrow.
On another note I have dropped the Artisan account.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13156491*
> Some great looking build going on here. As soon as I get the "Cobra" build done I promise I will be more active. I will get the list updated 2morrow.
> On another note I have dropped the Artisan account.


Salt keep ya busy busy


----------



## FannBlade

It's turned into a crazy build. Nothing has gone untouched.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13156491*
> Some great looking build going on here. As soon as I get the "Cobra" build done I promise I will be more active. I will get the list updated 2morrow.
> On another note I have dropped the Artisan account.


What's up with the April Hall of Fame contest? lol

Nominations start on 15th of every Month
Voting to start 1st of every Month. Winner announce 14th of every Month.
Member of the Year voting in December.


----------



## Adhmuz

Hey FannBlade, picked up a HAF 932 Black Edition to use for my server the other day and figured I'd join the club. Unfortunately I forgot to take pictures before putting it away but after I start making it look more "original" I'll get some pictures up.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Heres the pictures I promised.


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13164177*
> OK Here's the pictures I promised.


I like that. Looks sweet as all get out.







:


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13164177*
> OK Heres the pictures I promised.


Very nice window, do you have a build log of how you did that? Most people just use tape and uchannel but that looks sharp


----------



## ski-bum

Did that cover just fit on there or did you have to mod it?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13166593*
> Did that cover just fit on there or did you have to mod it?


You can buy on the CM site. I believe it's a Storm Sniper pannel.


----------



## BradleyW

I hope you have not just left that PC outside lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13167209*
> I hope you have not just left that PC outside lol.


Why not? In the right weather it can really help the overclocking.


----------



## Vipervlv

Want to join in









Although its in an early stage of my current setup (4 days ago)


----------



## markag

Just curious. It may have been asked before, but has anyone with a HAF X heard of when we are supposed to get the internal USB3.0 cables from Coolermaster? I see that their newest cases advertise USB3.0 internal on their website. I don't currently have a board that supports USB3.0, but I might have one in the future. I'm mainly asking because I'm buillding a computer for a friend at work. He will be purchasing a HAF X for his build, and if his doesn't arrive with USB3.0 Internal cables, I will have to hook his front panel connectors up to the rear, or I will have to use the USB2.0 internal cables on his build. Alternatively, when do you think new HAF X cases will ship with USB3.0 cables? He is looking to order parts within the next coulpe of weeks.


----------



## catcherintherye

Hey, Fannblade, I noticed you listed me 2x in the HAF X owners list, as entry #26 and #150. I'm honored to be in there twice but once is enough, preferably the earlier entry, haha, I've been here since you first took over the club and combined the HAF threads.


----------



## Mako0312

I put a Delta in my graphics card shroud. Sounds like a jet! XD

Also added a NZXT to my top 200. Might throw the other one in there just because they are beast.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipervlv;13176526*
> Want to join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although its in an early stage of my current setup (4 days ago)


Is it my old battered eyes or does that water have a blue tint to it???

I love the tubing. Makes it look "cleaner"...


----------



## FannBlade

List updated. Let me know if I missed anyone.
Here is the build Log that is tying me up.
Lot left to be done but should turn out really nice. Just hope UPS doesn't destroy it when I ship it back

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Hey FannBlade, picked up a HAF 932 Black Edition to use for my server the other day and figured I'd join the club. Unfortunately I forgot to take pictures before putting it away but after I start making it look more "original" I'll get some pictures up.


Glad to have you aboard!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Very nice.









~Ceadder










Look who gets post 13,000


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Look who gets post 13,000


Hooray.









Sorry not in much of a good mood right now. ASUS is failing me in so many ways right now. Never had many if any problems with them before this past year. I'm really fed up. I think that someone would get their







right now if I were in the same room as an ASUS Rep.









Thanks for noticing the lucky number though.









~Ceadder


----------



## jon5270

I updated my logs on my build.

You can follow the direct link below to post or go through my sig for the whole log.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post13182328


----------



## PapaSmurf

Typical of Asus. One of the reasons I stopped buying Asus motherboards years ago.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Typical of Asus. One of the reasons I stopped buying Asus motherboards years ago.


If it were just the MoBo, I could handle it. I bought a brand new RT-N12 that's about as good as a paper weight at the moment. Oh the software installed just fine and it's lookin cool as hell sitting on the desk. But the PW encryption is blocking ANYONE from accessing it. I'm getting 5 bars from it but no way to use them.









On top of that they mailed me asking about my issue. Their email link doesn't work properly. Can't even see "Yes" or "No" so I can't leave input that the issue isn't resolved.

Then there is still the matter of their Email carrier being down and me not having access to a FAX machine at the moment. Neighbors is down. Wouldn't surprise me if it was made by ASUS at the moment.

Their ROG contest on FB is down. Nobody, NOT ONE person replied to my post in the Forum about the RAM issue I'm having.

I get that there are some issues beyond anyone's control but I'm getting pretty fed up and when I'm not happy it's not pretty.









I'll do my best not to take it out on anyone here though.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds about right. I have a couple of Asus DVD burners that are working great, but that's because they are built by Lite-On using the MediaTek chipset. They ran me about $20 each so if I can get a year of use out of them I'll have gotten me money's worth and can throw them away. Great burns so far after about 9 months and hundreds of disks burned. Their DVD drives are the only thing I will buy of theirs though. At least we know what we are getting. I wouldn't touch anything else they sell, especially anything that would potentially require warranty as essentially there isn't any with them. You send them your e defective product and they ship it back a few weeks later claiming it's fine but it still has the same problem. They keep that up until the warranty runs out.


----------



## neurot1k

So, I'm up to about page 800 and couldn't resist tinkering with the still-sealed-and-boxed HAF behind me, so I figured I'll store my current rig in there until I finish painting my Raidmax case then switch back and build the new system.

Got everything wired and ready to go, plugged in, powered on, and an AWFUL noise came crunching out of the rear exhaust fan. Shut down checked it out and... turns out a fan blade is bent real badly and scraping everything it comes across, reached out to touch it and it fell off. Think I should contact CM directly or go through Newegg (ordered from them)? It'd be a real pain to break my rig down and box all this up and send it back and wait all that time just for a fan DOA request...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I haven't had any issues like that. I sent in a DVD unit to them and they fixed it and sent it back. My only issue with them is the quality issue. My Netbook is an Asus Eee 900HA and it works perfectly fine. But when you spend over $200 for a MoBo that they specifically made for OC'ing and then can't overclock it because of issues with RAM then the quality isn't there. My Brother picked up the same series of RAM that I did within a day or so and his is running at 1600 on his lower level OC'ing board. He just used the Updater and it found a working BIOS for it. Whereas my board is maxed out on BIOS right now at 1333 no matter what I do.

I honestly hope they get this sorted out but I'm not going to be buying them for their name or quality anymore cause neither is there at the moment. There customer service isn't exceptional but it's not the worst either. I'm just annoyed that I start a thread in their forum, it had 31 views and not one reply. Hell, here in OCN you may get a smart alec but at least SOMEONE replies.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

@neurot1k... Sorry bout the DP guys. But I have to say go to Newegg. CMs' customer support should be avoided until the 30 day policy is up with Newegg.









~Ceadder


----------



## neurot1k

thanks, I'll take it up with them in a minute. Looks like I have to request a new front.. header.. whatever USB/1394/eSATA panel as well, the Pwr/Activity lights don't light.


----------



## Ceadderman

That sucks. But DOA lights are sometimes to be expected. Out of the five 932s' that I have come into personal contact with, only mine had the defective I/O panel. It's best to just pack it all up and have Newegg RMA it. Unfortunately that takes the shipping out of your pocket.









~Ceadder


----------



## neurot1k

is there no way to unscrew it and switch it with a working one?

REALLY irritated, tbh, that I have to take apart my rig and pack this up and send out for a new one. These are EASY Quality Assurance checks this case shouldn't have passed. Ughhhhh.

PS: for however long I have this thing, wth is the +P LED/-P LED wire for?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neurot1k*


is there no way to unscrew it and switch it with a working one?

REALLY irritated, tbh, that I have to take apart my rig and pack this up and send out for a new one. These are EASY Quality Assurance checks this case shouldn't have passed. Ughhhhh.

PS: for however long I have this thing, wth is the +P LED/-P LED wire for?


Hang on you didn't plug those into your Motherboard? Might that be the reason your lights aren't working? Check your MoBo Manual and try connecting them +P (to +) and -P( to -) their proper locations.









~Ceadder


----------



## neurot1k

I don't think so, but that depends, what are they?

I do not have them plugged in as my MoBo manual has no "+P/-P" labels on any of my pins. I have the wire pairs from the HAF labelled "POWER SW" "RESET SW" and "H.D.D. LED" plugged in and the pwr/reset switches work, but no LED action, even when I put those pins on any of the others of this mobo header.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neurot1k*


is there no way to unscrew it and switch it with a working one?

REALLY *** pissed, tbh, that I have to take apart my rig and pack this up and send out for a new one. These are EASY ***** Quality Assurance checks this case shouldn't have passed. Ughhhhh.

PS: for however long I have this thing, wth is the +P LED/-P LED wire for?


It depends on how you want to deal with it. If you go through Newegg you'll probably need to ship the entire thing back and wait for a replacement case. You can deal directly with Coolermaster which will take longer, but they'll just send you replacement parts for your existing case. You'll probably have to make a half dozen requests before you finally get them though.

If you decide to deal with CM directly you can unscrew the broken fan and mount any other 120mm fan there.


----------



## neurot1k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papasmurf*


if you decide to deal with cm directly you can unscrew the broken fan and mount any other 120mm fan there.


120??







This is a 140?

Yeah if that's all the BS I'll havta go through I'll just buy a fan as well as buy new LEDs and solder them to wires and the front panel and just fix the DOA ones myself.

Just... pretty miffed I went and spent $180 on a case that 1-2 yrs ago sold for around $80-$120 and I got it with a bunch of broken parts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neurot1k*


I don't think so, but that depends, what are they?

I do not have them plugged in as my MoBo manual has no "+P/-P" labels on any of my pins. I have the wire pairs from the HAF labelled "POWER SW" "RESET SW" and "H.D.D. LED" plugged in and the pwr/reset switches work, but no LED action, even when I put those pins on any of the others of this mobo header.


+/-P is your PWR LED lamp.

120 will mount right up to the back grill.









Btw cheapest the 932 has ever been short of Reman or Open Box(Combo deal) is $140. My arse of a brother got his 932 Blue Edition for that much> I was livvid when I got mine and it didn't have but one LED fan in the entire system when his has 4.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neurot1k*


120??







This is a 140?

Yeah if that's all the BS I'll havta go through I'll just buy a fan as well as buy new LEDs and solder them to wires and the front panel and just fix the DOA ones myself.

Just... pretty miffed I went and spent $180 on a case that 1-2 yrs ago sold for around $80-$120 and I got it with a bunch of broken parts.


120 or 140. Either will fit. I doubt that the LED's themselves are bad, probably just a loos connection somewhere along the line.


----------



## neurot1k

I could have sworn I saw a handful of members in this thread post about nabbing one for like $90 a couple times and around $120 a few others, but maybe they were 12s or 22s or something entirely else and I wasn't paying enough attn/had been reading for 6hrs straight. lol.

LED issue was thx to mobo /mobo manual (ECS -_-).
Turns out the PWR & HDD pins are switched pos for neg, then the power switch is labeled backwards in the manual. Idiots.
All's well now, and I'll definitely be modding out those LEDs for softer red ones anyway. This thing is insanely bright.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neurot1k*


I could have sworn I saw a handful of members in this thread post about nabbing one for like $90 a couple times and around $120 a few others, but maybe they were 12s or 22s or something entirely else and I wasn't paying enough attn/had been reading for 6hrs straight. lol.

LED issue was thx to mobo /mobo manual (ECS -_-).
Turns out the PWR & HDD pins are switched pos for neg, then the power switch is labeled backwards in the manual. Idiots.
All's well now, and I'll definitely be modding out those LEDs for softer red ones anyway. This thing is insanely bright.


Haha, I understand man. I've seen my fair share vague boards over the years.









You'll want 3mm Low Intensity LEDs'. You can get them in a two pack from Radio Shack for less than $3, I believe that's what I paid for mine back when I did the change. Even featured the lights in my Vid.







lol

Instead of RMA'ing the fan I suggest getting a 140mm in LED flavor. If you're gonna be spending money for shipping might as well save yourself the aggravation and just chalk it up to shipping damage. I kind of wish that Cases were not shipped with fans etc mounted in place. Should just have them boxed up in a box and taped into open area to protect them better. well anyway you can get a reasonable price on 140s' from most any place.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

The 912's sell for $60 everyday. 922's fluctuate between $90 and 110 depending on rebates. Some of the higher end ones will go on sale for around $100 at times, especially the refurbs at the CM Store. Unfortunately they charge such high shipping there that it ends up costing just as much as a brand new one would run from Amazon (which has free shipping on cases over $25) or Newegg which often times has discounted shipping.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Newegg has the HAF 912 on sale for $53.99 and free shipping with promo code EMCKFJA38 plus an additional $10 off with MIR.


----------



## neurot1k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Newegg has the HAF 912 on sale for $53.99 and free shipping with promo code EMCKFJA38 plus an additional $10 off with MIR.


I get a Daily Deals/Shell Shocker update, plus the Gorilla Deals one that hits randomly each day, like twice every day. Newegg sales like mad, plus uses ANY holiday as an excuse.

IE: April 15th 2011: TAX ON US!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You'll want 3mm Low Intensity LEDs'. You can get them in a two pack from Radio Shack for less than $3


I know ;] Lol like I said a bit earlier, I've read (for the most part) up to ~pg1000 in the last few days. I know where I've gotta go and what I need thanks to all you guys.

I need 12 80s for a Raidmax mod I'm starting, so I'll throw 5 140s on there for the HAF while I'm at it. Right now I'm running it missing a blade.
(side note: had no idea the front of the Scorpio had 4 80 spots for intake, that was a nice surprise upon opening, but now my CFM balance is all mucked up







)

And thanks guys for the quick solutions. This thread moves way faster than I'd realised.

And to anyone reading this that *hasn't* seen the 932/X in front of them yet... do NOT underestimate ANY aspect of the size of this case. It's a monster. A good 1.5" shorter and 3" longer than my 2-drawer file cabinets. I knew and pictured it to be beastly, but not until I'd opened it up..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have had several of cases that uses the same chassis as that scorpio. I found that cutting out a 120mm opening in the front instead of using 4 x 80's made the case a LOT quieter and had better airflow. I've cut out the back on most of them to fit a 120mm fan as well, although that can be a bit more work to make it look nice due to the 2 x 80 fan openings (such as they are).


----------



## mav2000

Just finished the side panel...what do you guys think??

When ever you want buddy...

Anyway so here is the finished side panel...let me know what you think about it.


----------



## TheMafia

looking good dude! nice work!


----------



## TheMafia

and nice hose to socket connectors or w/e thats called.....no clamps, that looks solid!


----------



## mav2000

Thanks...those are compression fittings...nothing special there.


----------



## superhead91

looks awesome mav2000! I really like the ROG decal


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13188333*
> looks awesome mav2000! I really like the ROG decal


That's no decal. That's plexi.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13188354*
> That's no decal. That's plexi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I knew it wasn't a sticker, but I didn't really know what to call it... lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13188373*
> I knew it wasn't a sticker, but I didn't really know what to call it... lol


Hahaha I call it an ROG badge. Some call it tasty.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13188417*
> Hahaha I call it an ROG badge. Some call it tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Whatever it is I want one...


----------



## cavallino

Anyone fit an h70 or h60 in a 912? How's it fit? I have had such good luck with it in my sigr rig thinking of getting one for my i3 box.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;13188442*
> Anyone fit an h70 or h60 in a 912? How's it fit? I have had such good luck with it in my sigr rig thinking of getting one for my i3 box.


It fits just fine. Head on over to the H50/H70 Club and take a look.









@Superhead...I'll have my own special brand pretty soon.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## thommotron

Hey guys,
I have a HAF X case and would like to know what options I have for the side panel. I have searched around for a panel without the 200mm side fan with no luck. I would prefer a panel that just consists of the clear window?

Any ideas, or will I have to get creative?

TIA, Joel


----------



## Aximous

Side panels made for the 932 for the X, so you can use the windowed panel they make for the 932.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous;13189376*
> Side panels made for the 932 for the X, so you can use the windowed panel they make for the 932.


Yup, this.









Okay guys gonna log out for a bit. My package just arrived and I have some sorting to do. Which means powering down the system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## thommotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous;13189376*
> Side panels made for the 932 for the X, so you can use the windowed panel they make for the 932.


Ah sweet. So the 932 panel is a direct bolt on?

Beautiful.


----------



## thommotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thommotron;13189567*
> Ah sweet. So the 932 panel is a direct bolt on?
> 
> Beautiful.


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=557

Jackpot!

Thanks again.


----------



## THC Butterz

does anyone have a 912 with the window panel from CM? I'm considering buying it, but i cant find any good images of it installed on a case it always is shown flat off a case or at an angle so i cant get a feel for what it looks like installed.

refering to this:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=653&reviews_id=184


----------



## lawrencendlw

About the USB 3.0 issue, you need to call Cooler Master and they will ship you the correct cable that you need to connect the front panel USB 3.0 ports to your motherboard headers (i believe that they will ship it to you free of charge but don't quote me on that. I read in an article that they do ship them for free but I don't know if this is still true or not) instead of routing the cables out the back of the case and plugging them into the ports on the back. The reason Cooler Master doesn't include them with the case is, until now, no one had headers on their boards for USB 3.0 and so it would have cost them more money to ship a cable that nobody would use. Cooler Master is a great company that stands by their customers and you can't fault them for saving a few bucks where it is warranted. At least they right their wrongs (if you can even call it that) by sending the cable to people that need them. So if you have a Sandy Bridge setup and a HAF X then make sure to call CM and they'll set it right with you. I'm going to call anyways since I know that this case will live through a few upgrades down the road so might as well think ahead and get the cable now. I hope this little tidbit of information was helpful and that it answered your question/solved your problem. (Make sure that you NEVER plug and USB header into a 1394 (firewire) header on the motherboard as you will seriously screw some stuff up badly)...

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah, I have a stock HAF 932 door on my HAF X (courtesy of our faithful thread leader... FannBlade) to get the extra CFM of having 4 X 120mm fans on my door instead of the 200mm stock fan. It's a direct replacement and fits perfectly without any spots that would lead me to think that it wasn't made for the HAF X lol. In fact case wise, the HAF X is a HAF 932 case wise except all the plastic parts were re-done to add the fans outside of the metal enclosure of the case to make room for a radiator on the inside of the case. Let me know if you'd like to see some pics of it. I know I've posted dozens of them through this thread but I won't make you go through over a thousand pages to find them lol. I'll post a few when I get to my computer and can do it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thommotron*


Ah sweet. So the 932 panel is a direct bolt on?

Beautiful.



Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## oedstlych

Add me.


----------



## neurot1k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have had several of cases that uses the same chassis as that scorpio. I found that cutting out a 120mm opening in the front instead of using 4 x 80's made the case a LOT quieter and had better airflow. I've cut out the back on most of them to fit a 120mm fan as well, although that can be a bit more work to make it look nice due to the 2 x 80 fan openings (such as they are).


Yeah I was thinking of doing a 140 there since it'll fit and be far quieter/take less fan controller connections.

I'd put a 120 in back if I had Bondo skills, but at this point I've yet to touch the stuff so I'm just gonna do the front/top fan cutouts and paint her and mount 80s in the back till I have some Bondo experience and revisit the mod.


----------



## BradleyW

Dust! Same here.


----------



## Thogar

Just got done with my 932 window mod

















pic is kinda blurry and didn't see some of the rivets so well lol
Also, scoring and snapping acrylic ftw


----------



## joelmartinez

looks cool


----------



## tsuchiro

Add me


----------



## thommotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13191285*
> Yeah, I have a stock HAF 932 door on my HAF X (courtesy of our faithful thread leader... FannBlade) to get the extra CFM of having 4 X 120mm fans on my door instead of the 200mm stock fan. It's a direct replacement and fits perfectly without any spots that would lead me to think that it wasn't made for the HAF X lol. In fact case wise, the HAF X is a HAF 932 case wise except all the plastic parts were re-done to add the fans outside of the metal enclosure of the case to make room for a radiator on the inside of the case. Let me know if you'd like to see some pics of it. I know I've posted dozens of them through this thread but I won't make you go through over a thousand pages to find them lol. I'll post a few when I get to my computer and can do it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


I'd appreciate that Nathan. Thank you


----------



## lawrencendlw

No problem. That's what we are all here for right? To learn from other peoples experiences and mistakes and to inform others of ours. That's what makes this community so great, because everyone is willing to help one another out. I can't think of another example of this type of community other than the Computer Enthusiast community. Isn't this where we insert a group hug (which I would do if I wasn't typing this on my cell phone using Tapatalk)?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## EvilTekno

Here's my build, still not 100% happy with the cabling, going to get some black sleeving and take another crack at it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Is that one of those new Reverse plug CM 120s' on the bottom of your 932?


















Well I've got my new Controller installed. It's only controlling my Push/Pull and bottom Low Speed Silent(minimal speed) but I tried it both with the 3.5 plate and stealthed. I like it better stealthed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## EvilTekno

The 120 at the bottom is a Cooler Master R4-C2R-20AC-GP.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think he's just seeing the 3 pin extension or adapter you have it connected to.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilTekno;13197961*
> Here's my build, still not 100% happy with the cabling, going to get some black sleeving and take another crack at it.


is it me or is the 212+ off kilter a little?


----------



## Ceadderman

It's you.

Badump dump.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think it might be just a little off center but its hard to tell with the picture. It's not like getting it exact dead on within a micro meter is going to be that much more effective at cooling. The hyper 212 already beats coolers twice its price at cooling lol. What more could you want?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## EvilTekno

It is a bit off center, the darn thing likes to slide around, I think towards the end of this build I was getting a bit careless. Installing that thing gave me a headache and finally I just hit the point of "good enough". I'll fix that when I rewire after my sleeving comes in.

The 3 pin adapter is the one the side fan is plugged into, it was just unplugged to take the pic and that's where the adapter fell. Rest assured when operational it sits in a more secure spot.


----------



## NicolinoH

Hi, i'm nico i was looking for a new case







read some reviews about the haf X..

So i bought the flashy Nvidia edition after i orderd it i came on this site.. 
And saw so many people calling it UGLY !!!









I really laughed with the comments well I got the case today and i got to say ..
Its Really good .. the Nvidia fan is very good, tough the CFM is amazing, but loud as hell !!!







but i need it because its summer and its getting hot







..

Here are some pics i made
i still need to do some UV green sleeving tough.

Specs: 
AMD phenom 9850
Nvidia 470GTX
... the rest isnt important its a pretty old system GTX470 is my latest component

In the pictures the green is alot more bright then in real life.
It looks more the green of the Nvidia logo and the green has a rubbery texture to it


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The 912's sell for $60 everyday. 922's fluctuate between $90 and 110 depending on rebates. Some of the higher end ones will go on sale for around $100 at times, especially the refurbs at the CM Store. Unfortunately they charge such high shipping there that it ends up costing just as much as a brand new one would run from Amazon (which has free shipping on cases over $25) or Newegg which often times has discounted shipping.


LOL Got my 922 for $70. and that was with the original side panel and the Storm Sniper windowed panel the original owner bought for it. also got a couple of CM Fan filters with it, 2CM R4 Red LED fans, 1x Red LED BIG fan up front. 1x BIG fan up top and a CM R4 NO LED fan at the back. I'm a happy camper


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


LOL Got my 922 for $70. and that was with the original side panel and the Storm Sniper windowed panel the original owner bought for it. also got a couple of CM Fan filters with it, 2CM R4 Red LED fans, 1x Red LED BIG fan up front. 1x BIG fan up top and a CM R4 NO LED fan at the back. I'm a happy camper


Ahhh but one can always find a used Cabinet. We're talking new price off the eShowroom shelf. you price btw was an anomaly. Nobody should expect a steal like that. I'm selling my Logisys plexi cabinet(w 550w PSU) for ~$100 not including shipping.









*Update* Looks like I'm powering down again...

and once again not impressed with any sleeving that Performance adds to their wired product. If there was an option for upgraded level of sleeving I might be a bit more impressed. Should just leave the sleeving off stuff unless the customer rolls it down into the options. JMHO. I like PPCs'.com they've got some solid prices but their sleeving sucks. I don't know if you can make it out but the Molex sleeving is nothing more than a piece of shrink. I wonder who did it cause they should not be allowed near the sleeving station. I did better work than this when I was a sleeving n00b.









Anyway I got some thumbscrews to add and a Laser LED to plug in and test.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I think I need to add some more LEDs to my rig. Its not lit enough. Can't really see in the window. I put one of the CM R4 Red LED 120mm fans on my Xiggy DK and then put a filter on the fan to cut back on the crap in the fins. But it really dimmed the lights. So I am on the hunt for a an inexpensive Red LED or Cold Cathode kit to illuminate the interior of my case a bit more.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I think I need to add some more LEDs to my rig. Its not lit enough. Can't really see in the window. I put one of the CM R4 Red LED 120mm fans on my Xiggy DK and then put a filter on the fan to cut back on the crap in the fins. But it really dimmed the lights. So I am on the hunt for a an inexpensive Red LED or Cold Cathode kit to illuminate the interior of my case a bit more.


The R4's aren't very bright, although I like their brightness level. If they were better fans I would put more of them in my rig, but they aren't the greatest. Not terrible either though.


----------



## Erick Silver

I love my R4's They keep the computer nice and quiet. Before I upgraded to my current case I had a really bad Power Up! Gamers case with bad airflow. Highest temps were about 45*c. and that was with 1 R4 mounted on the Xiggy and one mounted on the back for exaust. then I had a 80mm Logisys set to intake in place of 2 of two of the 5.25" bays. not a bad setup. But now I am sitting at about 38*c at full folding load. The loudest fan in my case is the GPU fan which I have running at 60% speed right now to keep temps down while folding


----------



## lawrencendlw

Check out danger den. They have a led lighting system that you can extend to 4 strips and they have 256 colors. It also comes with a remote. Go to there site, its under case lighting.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Erick Silver

I was kinda looking at Logisys 16" Corner Light Bar - Red. I like the fact that its shaped to fit in a corner.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get Yate Loon LED fans. MUCH brighter than the R4s'. If you don't want loud fans then get the Low Speed or the Medium Speeds. I just replaced my High Speed Silents with 2 Medium and one Low Speed. I can actually hear my HDDs' reading. Before now I could never hear them even with my ear next to them.

I put some new pics up and how I'm feeling at the moment. Though I still have to put in my new window once it arrives.









~Ceadder


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NicolinoH*


Hi, i'm nico i was looking for a new case







read some reviews about the haf X..

So i bought the flashy Nvidia edition after i orderd it i came on this site.. 
And saw so many people calling it UGLY !!!









I really laughed with the comments well I got the case today and i got to say ..
Its Really good .. the Nvidia fan is very good, tough the CFM is amazing, but loud as hell !!!







but i need it because its summer and its getting hot







..



I like the look of that case. It's nice to see something beside red or blue. Get yourself a fan controller and slow the fans down. I run the 200cm fans at about 500rpm all the time, even with my CPU clocked at 4.0 and there is plenty of air flow. It really will quiet it down alot.


----------



## Rlin

Add Me

The first shipment for my build just came in yesterday. In the shipment, was of course a HAF X. The numbers in the picture refers to the part numbers in the Final Parts section of my build log.

My Build Log

Picture


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Figured I should Finally Join the Club


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UsedPaperclip*


Figured I should Finally Join the Club










Oh very nice with the Red. Now you might look to add more...

~Ceadder


----------



## bajer29

Is the CM store safe to buy from yet?  I need to get a new side panel :/


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh very nice with the Red. Now you might look to add more...

~Ceadder










Yea I used to have blue but Im in the process of adding red fans.


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh very nice with the Red. Now you might look to add more...
~Ceadder










Ceadder, I love your build, but when are you going to get a real GPU in there?


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Is the CM store safe to buy from yet? I need to get a new side panel :/


yeah it's been safe for a while


----------



## bajer29

Crap, wish I would have known earlier lol. The 932 mesh left panel I was looking at is sold out.


----------



## thommotron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thommotron*


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557

Jackpot!

Thanks again.


Turns out CM USA do not send international orders. I used the Live Chat help feature on cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com and they pointed me to the European site which does send internationally, but does not stock the windowed side panel. (That I can find).

Anyone else have an idea where I may find this side panel that will ship to Australia?

Thank you, Joel.


----------



## Erick Silver

Ooof Australia? Not that I know of. Anywhere international is gonna cost you an arm and a leg. Good luck.


----------



## thommotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13216142*
> Ooof Australia? Not that I know of. Anywhere international is gonna cost you an arm and a leg. Good luck.


Mmm so it seems. I have found this as well, but in the same shipping band wagon.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12195/win-152/Cooler_Master_HAF-X_Series_Custom_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit_430_x_405mm.html?tl=g43c239s341#blank


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thommotron;13215927*
> Turns out CM USA do not send international orders. I used the Live Chat help feature on cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com and they pointed me to the European site which does send internationally, but does not stock the windowed side panel. (That I can find).
> 
> Anyone else have an idea where I may find this side panel that will ship to Australia?
> 
> Thank you, Joel.


Depends on if you can find someone in the states who will buy it for you and ship it down to you (at a small cost of course)... I would but I am out of town all month traveling for work.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;13214827*
> Ceadder, I love your build, but when are you going to get a real GPU in there?


Says the man rolling 5850. 5770 isn't much of a lesser card btw.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thommotron;13216172*
> Mmm so it seems. I have found this as well, but in the same shipping band wagon.


Hey Mate get ahold of FalloutBoy, he's Down Under too and may have some thoughts about it. He used to roll a 932.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## canna

Finally put everything in a new case, HAF 922.

My cable management is a bit messy at the moment, but I will finish it off after my final Hard drive arrives Saturday. Will up my storage to 7 TB at that point. All the cables are routed behind the motherboard tray/panel/etc. so the airflow is proper, I just want to make t look a little neater inside.


----------



## Thogar

Does anyone use Polycarbonate instead of Acrylic for side windows?
would be nice to have a less chance of cracking lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Polycarbonate will crack about as easily as any other acrylic when cutting and drilling it. It's main benefit is it can handle bending better than other acrylic panels can.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Polycarbonate will crack about as easily as any other acrylic when cutting and drilling it. It's main benefit is it can handle bending better than other acrylic panels can.


Well i score and snap to cut, and use a solder iron to make holes, it works really good actually








What thickness is good to use, i used .093 inch so that may be too thin








Also What kind of material did CM use on the HAF 932 window, it seems different than acrylic but i don't know really.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I normally use .080 to .093. I try to use as thin as I can get away with.


----------



## franktitude

Hi guys, from Singapore!

Add me to the list, thanks!


----------



## RedXIIIx

Does anybody know if the below mobo and rad would fit into a HAF X?
Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 ATX
XSPC RX360

I've seen (very tight) RX360 builds in a HAF X, but not with this particular mobo. Has anybody seen a build with the above case and mobo? Or are all mobos similar enough to assume that it would fit?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedXIIIx*


Does anybody know if the below mobo and rad would fit into a HAF X?
Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 ATX
XSPC RX360

I've seen (very tight) RX360 builds in a HAF X, but not with this particular mobo. Has anybody seen a build with the above case and mobo? Or are all mobos similar enough to assume that it would fit?


I'd say it would fit IMO. If it were a HAF-932, no problem.


----------



## GmodX

ADD ME!!!!!!!!!!!! New Rig sandy bridge
I'm new to this site and been away from the scene, Hope you like, its been like 6 years since my last build so I'm super excited for this one.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm excited for you. It looks like a good build you got there. Those sandy bridge chips are unreal how powerful they are. These are only the midrange ones and a 2600k beats a i7-990X in most benchmarks. What do you have planned for that beast? If you don't fold yet then is suggest you pick it up. I get about 30-35k ppd (points per day) on my i7-930 oc'd to 4.0 and a 2600k can get 60-65k ppd which is insane. I can't wait to upgrade to a new octocore extreme edition CPU this winter. I'm saving now. It should easily get 120k ppd lol. Plus not to mention it will blow gaming out of the water. Gratis on your build and welcome to the club. Let us know if you need any help with anything or if you have any questions.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That's no decal. That's plexi.









~Ceadder










Yup, you are right. thats acrylic. Made the design in Corel and got it laser cut. Glad you guys like it.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13216548*
> Says the man rolling 5850. 5770 isn't much of a lesser card btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


5770 can't hold a stick to the 5850. I really just can't get over how nice your build is. since I program all day and then come home and game my video card(s) are the most important thing to me. I found a guy locally selling reference 5850 for $140 which I just love. Some day i want to buy a crosshair moherboard to replace my motherboard that won't even run dual channel ram.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


5770 can't hold a stick to the 5850. I really just can't get over how nice your build is. since I program all day and then come home and game my video card(s) are the most important thing to me. I found a guy locally selling reference 5850 for $140 which I just love. Some day i want to buy a crosshair to replace my board that won't even run dual channel ram.


I agree. The 5850 is still a pretty powerful card. I can max pretty much anything with playable framerates.


----------



## Ceadderman

Guys you do realize that I run every game I play at max settings right? I'm playing Call of Pripyat, FarCry2(DX9 cause their DX10 sucks) Mafia II, San Andreas, Oblivion Full Version up to the Knights pack. I Fold 24/7 and the only time I ever notice lag is when the system loads. I'd be willing to bet if you ran my games while folding you would notice the same thing with 5850. Not saying it's a bad card. But my card is no slouch. It's eaten everything I've thrown at it and axed for seconds.









Thank you for the compliment on my system. If and when I upgrade cards it'll probably be to a 69** series. I'll probably XFire before that however. I'm keeping an eye out for a reasonably decent used XFX 5770 or see if I can't get one on sale. So long as I get Lifetime support I'm happy either way.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Guys you do realize that I run every game I play at max settings right? I'm playing Call of Pripyat, FarCry2(DX9 cause their DX10 sucks) Mafia II, San Andreas, Oblivion Full Version up to the Knights pack. I Fold 24/7 and the only time I ever notice lag is when the system loads. I'd be willing to bet if you ran my games while folding you would notice the same thing with 5850. Not saying it's a bad card. But my card is no slouch. It's eaten everything I've thrown at it and axed for seconds.









~Ceadder











I wasn't bashing the 5770.







My friend still games on a 4800 series card and can almost max everything.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I wasn't bashing the 5770.







My friend still games on a 4800 series card and can almost max everything.


No I know. I just thought it was kinda funny. It's just that there isn't a huge leap in performance between the 5770 and 5850. If I were only about the benching then yeah there is a noticeable difference. But it's more cost effective for me to go XFire since I have enough slots on my MoBo to do that. And would look wicked cool being under water in my 932.









Speaking of which I've updated my BuildLog. It's not much but I keep putting one foot in front of the other and that's what matters the most.
link --->
~Ceadder


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Just thought i would update you peeps here too. finally got my new bios for my motherboard and overclocked my 2500k to 4.5ghz @ 56c max, now at 4.7ghz and testing. gotta love my whole watercooled pc inside this case. i love this case. if i buy a new one soon, im going to get the HAF X as bigger=Better LOL


----------



## King Nothing

Hey! Look what i got in the mail yesterday! Please Add me!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Man what a change from the 932. Instead of Red Fans and Blue I/O LEDs, it's Blue fans and Red I/O lights.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Man what a change from the 932. Instead of Red Fans and Blue I/O LEDs, it's Blue fans and Red I/O lights.









~Ceadder










Lol... I thought the exact same thing, except I think he installed the blue led, because the picture of the fan is a blue led 200mm.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


Hey! Look what i got in the mail yesterday! Please Add me!!


















When is CM going to get their heads out of their butts and make this available here in the USA?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


When is CM going to get their heads out of their butts and make this available here in the USA?


I think that they're trying to push the Storm Enforcer case instead.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unfortunately, and I refuse to buy one of them.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


I think that they're trying to push the Storm Enforcer case instead.










Don't forget the 922.









I think a lot of it is due to their wanting to keep it a budget case and adding the plexi door isn't considered "budget".









~Ceadder


----------



## canna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unfortunately, and I refuse to buy one of them.


May I ask why? The HAF series are pretty good IMO.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


When is CM going to get their heads out of their butts and make this available here in the USA?


They did I bought mine from cmstore about a week ago but shortly after it was not listed. The website said limited time only.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Lol... I thought the exact same thing, except I think he installed the blue led, because the picture of the fan is a blue led 200mm.


Yea I bought the blue the same time as I bought the case. I have that whole blue thing going on.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey for all of you guys that were asking for the link to the RGB LED case light strips with a remote control from DangerDen, here's the link to the page with all of the light strips (including the starter kit) and accessories. The link is: http://www.dangerden.com/store/led-light-strips/. It's a great product and is very reasonably priced for all that you get. Don't pay up to $40-$50 for a red cathode that looks pink or Orange. These have 256 color options so It's bound to have the one your looking for. It's also fully programmable and has a remote so you can have it change colors randomly, in a specific order, or just stay on ones you want. It's worth getting and you'll wonder why you never got one until now. No I don't work for them lol. It's just a great idea and I'm all about helping my fellow CM HAF case owners to achieve just the right look that they are looking for. Hopefully you can all get them and be happy with my recommendation. If your unhappy with it then I had nothing to do with it ok guys. Only if your happy can I take credit









Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't forget the 922.









I think a lot of it is due to their wanting to keep it a budget case and adding the plexi door isn't considered "budget".









~Ceadder










No black interior and a stupid screen on the wide panel instead of a window. That's the problem I have with the HAF 912. I want the ADVANCED version with a window and the black interior from the factory. Plus the 922 only has 5 - 3.5" bays and no 2.5" bays at all compared to the 6 x 3.5" and 2 x 2.5" of the 912.

It has nothing to do with keeping it a budget case since they are selling both the standard and either the Plus or Advanced everywhere else except for N & S America. We shouldn't be discriminated against like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canna*


May I ask why? The HAF series are pretty good IMO.


I was referring to the Enforcer. I have no problem with the HAF Advanced (or any of the other HAF cases that have a factory black interior). I just hate cases with doors on the front and want one with a factory black interior.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


They did I bought mine from cmstore about a week ago but shortly after it was not listed. The website said limited time only.

Yea I bought the blue the same time as I bought the case. I have that whole blue thing going on.


I've seen it there a couple of times, but it was way overpriced and had outrageous shipping charges. I don't want it bad enough to pay that much for it.

But I'm talking make it available FULL TIME thru any other outlet that sells CM cases so we don't get raped on the price and shipping.


----------



## Ceadderman

I hear ya Smurf. I'm in complete agreement right down to the doorless front. The Cabinet I wanted back before I got the 932 was the Cosmos. Mostly due to the interior and the sound dampening material. But it had the door on it and many people panned it because of the door. Then the Cosmos Black Edition came out.

When I was ready to buy the Black was sold out and my Bro had bought his 932. The only things I didn't like about it were the USB alignment(180'ed) and the Blue LEDs'. When I bought mine I honestly thought that it was supposed to have as many Red fans as the Newegg Blue Edition. So I was kinda peeved about it. But the more I think about it the more I'm glad it didn't(except that the price is the same:stun because I was able to add my own touches to it without CCLs'.

I'm seriously considering that RGB kit that lawrence linked...

Well anyway it is a bit annoying that CM gives the rest of their market access to the Adv. in other eTailer shops but not here.

You MIGHT try NCIX.com's US division. They might carry it. Not that their Canadian division does but maybe.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13235990*
> I've seen it there a couple of times, but it was way overpriced and had outrageous shipping charges. I don't want it bad enough to pay that much for it.
> 
> But I'm talking make it available FULL TIME thru any other outlet that sells CM cases so we don't get raped on the price and shipping.


It was $100 + $20 for shipping to Ohio.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nevermind on the NCIX front. They only have the standard 912.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Goolash

I name this rig such, because I originally ordered a blue led fan for the front, and got a red one instead... a rather serendipitous accident.

















From the front, with the cpu fan on low.









From the back side, with the cpu fan on high. I'm pretty glad I went with the non-black interior. The lighting reflects a lot better on the grey, I think.









Up close on the CPU cooler.

And two lower-quality jpegs in the dark:
















Click here for more pics in the dark.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Did i mention i love my HAF 932....this case is so awesome. Never thought i would have a water cooled system. let alone one i never check or see as its all internal LOL.


----------



## badatgames18

I need to get ahold of a clear window side panel for the 932 w/o the mesh and ugly security window... urgh

here is mine









































On another note... i am about to spray paint it black... so i need sand paper, the paint itself, and a primer? Sorry what's a primer lol i am a noob


----------



## Thogar

man, i need the same snap rivets used for the HAF 932 window but where the hek do you get them?
Should i contact cooler master, i need like 16 of them lol.
Or is there any substitute i can use, like "blank" machine screws with nuts that have padding?
I think i already asked this question


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13236172*
> It was $100 + $20 for shipping to Ohio.


For that you can get two standard HAF 912's and have money left over. Way overpriced for a black interior and one extra fan. $70 - 80 shipped would be a reasonable price for one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13236244*
> I need to get ahold of a clear window side panel for the 932 w/o the mesh and ugly security window... urgh
> 
> On another note... i am about to spray paint it black... so i need sand paper, the paint itself, and a primer? Sorry what's a primer lol i am a noob


Get a sheet of Clear Acrylic at the local hardware or home improvement store and cut your own window.

You don't need sandpaper. Use a scuff pad instead. After you scuff it, wipe it down with some Isopropyl Alcohol (do NOT use rubbing alcohol as it leaves an oily residue that will prevent the paint from sticking).

You should definitely use primer (contrary to what one member here will try to convince you). If you are going with a black interior use black primer. One or two light coats will do nicely. Then 2 to 4 light coats of satin black should do nicely. Satin adds a bit of sheen to it. I recommend Krylon, but Rust-O-Leum is also good. Stay away from house brands or cheapo stull from the Dollar Store. You want to use good paint so it sticks well. Plus the better brands like Krylon and Rust-O-Leum have better spray nozzles that don't clog up as much and spray more evenly.

Let it air dry for at least a few days before re-assembling the system to give the paint a chance to cure and harden. If you don't the chances of thje paint chipping or peeling is much greater.

Some people will say that you don't need to go to this much trouble or wait that long, but the way I figure it is if you don't do it right the first time you're more than likely going to have to take it apart and do it over which wastes even more time and money.


----------



## Ceadderman

Of course you could do like I am and get one of the Artisans laser etch and cut you a window with any design that will fit on plexi and save yourself the trouble of cutting a perfect fit.









Mine should be here tomorrow, so as soon as I get the chance I'll post up pics of it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13236256*
> For that you can get two standard HAF 912's and have money left over. Way overpriced for a black interior and one extra fan. $70 - 80 shipped would be a reasonable price for one.


912 - $60
200mm fan x2 - $44 (the standard comes with 2x120mm not 2x200mm)

That $104 right there and I haven't added in the USB3 bracket some kinda modding to add esata to the front, extra thumb screws, extra quick release things, a side window, all the time and effort to paint the interior black, and oh yea the fact that its not even available on a regular basis on my country. All that is worth more than $16.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13236632*
> 912 - $60
> 200mm fan x2 - $44 (the standard comes with 2x120mm not 2x200mm)
> 
> That $104 right there and I haven't added in the USB3 bracket some kinda modding to add esata to the front, extra thumb screws, extra quick release things, a side window, all the time and effort to paint the interior black, and oh yea the fact that its not even available on a regular basis on my country. All that is worth more than $16.


None of my boards support USB 3 so that doesn't factor in. Plus, I have enough other fans that I wouldn't need to buy the 200's which I don't like anyway.


----------



## bengore

haf 922 here


----------



## flaviz

Add me. Friggin awesome case, got it yesterday.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well then I guess it comes down to whether or not its worth it to buy it for each individual looking at it but for some with the money and lack of want to do all the extra stuff themselves then it might be worth it. Besides, its kind of a pointless argument as its not even available here to buy lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## King Nothing

^That

I wasn't trying to argue. I was making a point that for the money it's actually a good deal in what you get.

PapaSmurf: I wasn't trying to convince you to buy one. I was getting the impression you were telling me I wasted my money which I was showing that bang for buck it's actually a good deal. To each their own. Matter closed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not so much that you wasted your money, only that it's overpriced for what they are selling it for. At $80 it's a good deal. Much more than that and it's overpriced. That's just the way I see it compared to what else is out there that is comparable. Sorry, but that's just the way I see it.


----------



## franktitude

flaviz, may i know what fan controller is that?


----------



## Yogi

For old times sake








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogi;9705800*


----------



## mattlyall06




----------



## flaviz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franktitude;13237644*
> flaviz, may i know what fan controller is that?


It is the Aerocool V12XT.


----------



## wompwomp

Does anyone know why the HAF 912 ADVANCED is only offered in "asia"?

That's so lamesauce..


----------



## mav2000

Final pics. The system is now complete.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Final pics. The system is now complete.



















































































So Nice


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Does anyone know why the HAF 912 ADVANCED is only offered in "asia"?

That's so lamesauce..


Don't they offer a similar version in the US just under a different name? I might be totally wrong though!!!

But, i'd be happy to ship you one. Their in abundence in AU.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


So Nice


YOU QUOTED EVERY SINGLE PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARGHHHHHHH!!!!

Joking, but it does get a little annoying.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


YOU QUOTED EVERY SINGLE PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARGHHHHHHH!!!!

Joking, but it does get a little annoying.










Sorry but it is sweet. It also gets annoying having to filter through some of the off topic long rants sometimes also.


----------



## Ceadderman

I bet there would be less "long rants" with less photo quotations.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... U know it... We had like a 4 page long talk about our cars in the ac cornea 800d build log wile we were waiting for an update







I think that was the longest off topic discussion in a thread I have read


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


For old times sake










hay man, where did you buy the sleves, those are sweet, also whered you get the NB block, my motherbord has a fault where my NB runs outragiously hot


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Does anyone know why the HAF 912 ADVANCED is only offered in "asia"?

That's so lamesauce..


no, but you can get the standard 912 for dirt cheap (about 60usd) a black powder coating for another 50 or so, and you can order the advanced window door of the cooler master site for 25, or if you want to keep it under 100usd then you could always get a can of spray paint and primer for arround 10usd


----------



## jsigone

yogi that setup is awesome!! So clean!!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


hay man, where did you buy the sleves, those are sweet, also whered you get the NB block, my motherbord has a fault where my NB runs outragiously hot


Sleeves are MDPC, expensive but worth it. http://en.mdpc-x.com/
The NB block came with my motherboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


yogi that setup is awesome!! So clean!!


Thanks!


----------



## GmodX

thanks Nathan, its nice to know that i can get the help at any time, You really made me feel welcome.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

New psu warranted new cable management, also threw the CM Hyper 212+ in...


----------



## jon5270

I did an update to my work log, not a huge one but some more things done.

You can follow the link to the direct update or see the whole work log by going through my sig.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-8.html#post13246681


----------



## cyclometric

I've updated my worklog, too. Got some green LED 5050 SMD strips in the trim wire mesh pieces, powered on by a switch (which is also green, but sorta clashy). Next, I'll be turning 2 ACRyan fans into a 240 shroud for my rad.

View attachment 207169


Check if out if you like, thanks (link in sig)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Your welcome Gmodx. That's what we're here for. I'm glad I could help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GmodX;13243761*
> thanks Nathan, its nice to know that i can get the help at any time, You really made me feel welcome.


That green HAF looks phenomenal. I like the way you lit it up. That's a great idea and I've always liked the green LED look. I it went with red because it was cheaper to add more red fans to my computer that replacing the ones I had already to go with a different color. I think that I'm gonna go with a non led fan setup and get a bunch of those led light strips from dangerden.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13244061*
> New psu warranted new cable management, also threw the CM Hyper 212+ in...


Gotta Love 'Em Ultra Kazes


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13248905*
> Gotta Love 'Em Ultra Kazes


Until they suck in your cat and you have to clean up the mess....


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13248950*
> Until they suck in your cat and you have to clean up the mess....


Well at least i wont notice for a few days


----------



## steamboat

just a reminder gents, the chimp challenge is coming up soon and we need all the help we can get. Follow the link in my sig for more details


----------



## heresy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedXIIIx;13225185*
> Does anybody know if the below mobo and rad would fit into a HAF X?
> Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 ATX
> XSPC RX360
> 
> I've seen (very tight) RX360 builds in a HAF X, but not with this particular mobo. Has anybody seen a build with the above case and mobo? Or are all mobos similar enough to assume that it would fit?


It will fit fine. I have that Mobo and the HAF-X. I am getting ready to install WC and have already test fit an EK XT240 series radiator at the top. There is enough room for a 360 radiator.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13248876*
> That green HAF looks phenomenal. I like the way you lit it up. That's a great idea and I've always liked the green LED look. I it went with red because it was cheaper to add more red fans to my computer that replacing the ones I had already to go with a different color. I think that I'm gonna go with a non led fan setup and get a bunch of those led light strips from dangerden.


Instead of replacing clear LED fans to change the color, just replace the LED's in them. That's a lot cheaper.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah but its a pain in the ass lol. I guess I could always do that.

Besides being able to put a 360 rad on top, where else can you put any other rads in a HAF X? I want to switch to WC and I want to put a 360 rad up top, a 360 rad hanging out back of my case and then put as many more rads inside my case as possible. I'm going to be cooling my CPU, mobo, RAM, and multiple 480's highly overclockers so I'm trying to get the most cooling as possible.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;13248905*
> Gotta Love 'Em Ultra Kazes


3,000 rpms of cooling fury!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13248950*
> Until they suck in your cat and you have to clean up the mess....


Here kitty kitty kitty...


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's not the rpm's or even the eating of my cat (I'd almost welcome that since he won't stop pissin everywhere) its the ear shattering noise recreate lol. I'd swap out all my 120's with them but I don't think neighbors would like me having 9 of them in my computer (plus my other 200mm and 230mm fans lol).

It's not the db's but the pitch of the sound they make. It's almost as if while they were designing them they said "let's see how many people we can make regret saying that they don't care how loud their computers are, just as long as their components stay cool" lol. I think they achieved what they set out for. At 3k rpm's its almost the most awful sound I have ever heard come out of a computer... almost.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not as bad as the good legendary Delta Black Label 38. 60mm, 6800rpm, 38cfm, and about 50db's of the most horrendous whine you will ever hear in your life. It sounds like a tornado alarm going off.


----------



## Jester-

Hey all...been readin on the for awhile now (like the past week or so now rofl theres alot to read) seen some great mods and people an learned a few things i'm goin to try myself which hopefully come out the way i want em too lmao.
But i thought it was time to get at it an add myself here as well =)

















Will be gettin more on the inside tomorrow and probably gettin started on a few things as well


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Jester mind sharing your pick or did you ninja







me?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Jester-

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=4267&pictureid=24135http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=4267&pictureid=24137


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey Jester mind sharing your pick or did you ninja







me?









~Ceadder










naw just not use to usein fourms lol
there the links (i think) rofl


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jester-*


naw just not use to usein fourms lol
there the links (i think)*rofl*


Are you really "rofl"ing...

Hahaha, joking man. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice 922. I love Red Fans.









~Ceadder


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That green HAF looks phenomenal. I like the way you lit it up. That's a great idea and I've always liked the green LED look. I it went with red because it was cheaper to add more red fans to my computer that replacing the ones I had already to go with a different color. I think that I'm gonna go with a non led fan setup and get a bunch of those led light strips from dangerden.


Or, if you want to save some money and you'd be content with just a single color instead of the RGB coolness, you can get two 30cm/12" LED strips on ebay, $4.99 shipped (US seller, too). I bought from XBrightStore, and they arrived 2 days later! Even cheaper options if you don't mind waiting for them to arrive from Asia.

Those RGB strips and controllers are very cool, though.


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Are you really "rofl"ing...

Hahaha, joking man. Welcome to OCN.


yea i know lol......haven't really got into forums and sorry for the bad spelling









just snapped a few of the inside jsut gotta upload em so hopefuly that goes better


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nice 922. I love Red Fans.









~Ceadder










thanks....goin with blue tho got a few fans on the way that i seen bein thrown around here but it might change









sorry for dbl post


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jester-*


yea i know lol......haven't really got into forums and sorry for the bad spelling









just snapped a few of the inside jsut gotta upload em so hopefuly that goes better










When you go to upload your pics go to Advanced Reply > Post as you normally would > And below Post Icons you will see a group of boxes. > manage Attachments and you'll get a pop up box where you can upload up to 5 files that will show up under your post. Upload them as you would any file up to 5 in one upload.









That way you don't even have to leave a link in your post that nobody has to click on. There is nothing wrong with links but it just keeps your posts cleaner. I posted one of my pics to show the mandatory example.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jester-

think i got it now









and thanks for the info Ceadder


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jester-*


think i got it now









and thanks for the info Ceadder










Looks good, nice and clean.


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Looks good, nice and clean.


Thanks









been awhile since i've build one but i still member how lol


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jester-*


Thanks









been awhile since i've build one but i still member how lol










Just like riding a bike man.


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Just like riding a bike man.


i did fall alot tho...maybe that explains why i'm


----------



## kcuestag

I'd consider changing that PSU with the fan facing down









That way it'll intake cool air from below the case instead of hot air from inside the PC









The rest looks neat and clean


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'd consider changing that PSU with the fan facing down









That way it'll intake cool air from below the case instead of hot air from inside the PC









The rest looks neat and clean










yea i wasn't sure which way to go with it cause i only have the stock fans right now but have some on the way and i plan on paintin the inside so when i can do that i was planing on flippin it








just was tryin to give it abit more flow and i'll be buildin a stand for it to get it off the floor too as well


----------



## RedXIIIx

Would this airflow arrangement in my HAF X as depicted in my attached image have sufficient exhaust? I'm wondering if the air from my video cards would affect the temperatures of my WCed CPU, or if the vertical intake would harm my GPU's temperatures. I know that it is best to pull cold air through a radiator, but can that ever cause more harm than good?

Thanks


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedXIIIx*


Would this airflow arrangement in my HAF X as depicted in my attached image have sufficient exhaust? I'm wondering if the air from my video cards would affect the temperatures of my WCed CPU, or if the vertical intake would harm my GPU's temperatures. I know that it is best to pull cold air through a radiator, but can that ever cause more harm than good?

Thanks


Warm air rises. I would flip the top fans so they're blowing out. Not blowing that warm air into the case.


----------



## YnoX

Hi fellow Haf owners.

I'm thinking of going wc soon and I would like to know if I can install a 360mm Rad on top of my Haf X and still have enough room to put a fan/temp controller on the top 5.25 bay.

The controller I have in mind is the Aquaero 5 Pro (Maybe a Lamptron FC5v2). 
My DVD drive stands on the 2nd bay from the top and the 3rd and 4th bays are reserved for a Dual bay reservoir.

So the main question is, does a Aquaero 5 pro fit in a Haf X top bay with a 360mm rad installed??

I had this question posted a while back at the water cooling thread but a OCN member told me I should ask in here since there are many Haf X owners.


----------



## lawrencendlw

What you could do is remove the hot swap bay back piece and use those 2 bays for your ODD and fan controller. Then use your 2nd and 3rd bays for your dual bay res. That leaves your top 2 slots to leave sufficient room for your 360 rad.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

@RedXIIIx...Like Ski-Bum said I'd leave the top fans as Exhaust. And also I'd do as lawrencendlw mentioned as well.

Post pics when you get it set up, btw love the FFVII reference Red XIII was always in my party whenever he was available. Nanucky was pure badass.









~Ceadder


----------



## YnoX

Quote:



What you could do is remove the hot swap bay back piece and use those 2 bays for your ODD and fan controller.


Thanks for the tip but I am also thinking about getting 2xSSD for those slots that's why I am looking for a controller/360mm Rad perfect fit. Anyone know if the Aquaero 5 pro actually fits and does it's job properly? Aquaero or other similar size controller.


----------



## Ceadderman

How many fans are you looking to control exactly? I'm rolling the Sunbeam Rheosmart 3. But it requires the 3.5 bay device adapter to mount it. Which is just shy of a standard ODD in length.

However you could get the Rheosmart 6 which doesn't require any adapter and is the same length as the Rheo 3. You should be able to mount that in your bay and still run your Radiator into the same bay.

I know this because my H50 Rad is mounted in the same place up front as you would mount your 360 to. If you have questions check out the Review of the Rheosmarts' at performance-pcs.com

I guess you could look it up on YouTube using Rheosmart as your search parameter.









Anyway, it's not super flashy but it really does work. 30w per channel even so you can put multiple fans per channel depending on the Load*x=w Capacity. Load being Watts per fan. I have my Controller running my CPU fans(PWM) and floor fan which is Manually controlled. I've got that single fan dialed back to about 60%. And can even turn it completely off as it gets undervolted.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

newest pics of my 912, still debating on getting the advanced window door


----------



## YnoX

I'm looking to control at least 7 Fans (6 in rad push/pull config and the back fan). Probably will use it to control more than 7 fans but I find the aquaero appealing because it can control fans + temp + flow, etc and it looks really nice. If the rheosmart 6 fits with a 360mm rad mouted on the haf X I see no reason why the aquaero doesn't. Have to say the rheosmart is really powerful though (30w per channel). Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


newest pics of my 912, still debating on getting the advanced window door


























Nice job!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*


Nice job!


thank you


----------



## RonB94GT

Nice you packed that case full.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


newest pics of my 912, still debating on getting the advanced window door


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13255131*
> newest pics of my 912, still debating on getting the advanced window door


Why not make your own window. You already have the door. make it look like you want instead of someone else idea of what you should have.

Just a thought


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YnoX;13255187*
> I'm looking to control at least 7 Fans (6 in rad push/pull config and the back fan). Probably will use it to control more than 7 fans but I find the aquaero appealing because it can control fans + temp + flow, etc and it looks really nice. If the rheosmart 6 fits with a 360mm rad mouted on the haf X I see no reason why the aquaero doesn't. Have to say the rheosmart is really powerful though (30w per channel). Thanks for the advice.


No problem. I just like the simplicity of the Rheosmart. Mostly because it doesn't clash with the LED swap I did on my I/O panel. If I let the Rheo run the fans on PWM the LEDs' stay Red. But if I choose to manually control one or more then they turn green which suits me just fine for the AMD/ATi reference I got goin on in my 932. And 30w per channel is awesome.









@Butterz... Nice Cardboard Cable Management Shroud .









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13256209*
> Why not make your own window. You already have the door. make it look like you want instead of someone else idea of what you should have.
> 
> Just a thought


im shure i have the tools, but i wouldn't know where to start and i dont have a steady hand so ide probly screw up


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13256913*
> im shure i have the tools, but i wouldn't know where to start and i dont have a steady hand so ide probly screw up


Dremal,diegringer,jigsaw? dosent have to be 100% straight uchanel will cover some of it. Can always file it straight if you don't get good enough. But that will take a wile.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13257005*
> Dremal,diegringer,jigsaw? dosent have to be 100% straight uchanel will cover some of it. Can always file it straight if you don't get good enough. But that will take a wile.


where could i find a good window and u-channels at?? home depot??


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13257118*
> where could i find a good window and u-channels at?? home depot??


I bought the Plexiglas at Lowes. Uchannel here. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132&products_id=1877. And this tape.http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132&products_id=22268


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13256216*
> 
> @Butterz... Nice Cardboard Cable Management Shroud .


thanks, made it this morning as something temporary until i figure out another solution, maybe a dead psu shell or something, idk but it works for now


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13257142*
> I bought the Plexiglas at Lowes. Uchannel here. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132&products_id=1877. And this tape.http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132&products_id=22268


thanks


----------



## Thogar

you could get a scoring tool and use the score and snap method with a straight edge, the edges will be perfect


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13257142*
> I bought the Plexiglas at Lowes. Uchannel here. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132&products_id=1877. And this tape.http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132&products_id=22268


That's highway robbery bordering on criminal for U-Channel. Only a fool or a moron would pay that much for U-Channel. $0.99 a foot from SVC and MUCH lower shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13257191*
> you could get a scoring tool and use the score and snap method with a straight edge, the edges will be perfect


That works for the acrylic, but not for the side panel itself. I think that is the part he is concerned with cutting.


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13257260*
> That's highway robbery bordering on criminal for U-Channel. Only a fool or a moron would pay that much for U-Channel. $0.99 a foot from SVC and MUCH lower shipping.
> 
> That works for the acrylic, but not for the side panel itself. I think that is the part he is concerned with cutting.


I buy mine at McMaster Carr for .24 a foot (>50ft.) or .37 ft (1-49 ft.)

For the side panel he can buy a nibbler for like $5.00 -$10.00 (I paid 4 bucks with free shipping off ebay, and I also got one that came with a window kit from directron for 7.95), that is how I did my first window in my other mod.


----------



## Thogar

bah i misread, dremel works pretty good for that though.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13257260*
> That's highway robbery bordering on criminal for U-Channel. Only a fool or a moron would pay that much for U-Channel. $0.99 a foot from SVC and MUCH lower shipping.


I guess so. I bought a bunch of stuff at the same time so didn't really pay attention. And I'm only 1 hr away usually get good shipping rates from them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13257332*
> I buy mine at McMaster Carr for .24 a foot (>50ft.) or .37 ft (1-49 ft.)


I've considered McMaster Carr, but they don't have a shipping estimator that I can find. I refuse to shop with any company that expects you to pay before knowing what the shipping charge is.


----------



## RedXIIIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13252530*
> Warm air rises. I would flip the top fans so they're blowing out. Not blowing that warm air into the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13254307*
> @RedXIIIx...Like Ski-Bum said I'd leave the top fans as Exhaust. And also I'd do as lawrencendlw mentioned as well.
> 
> Post pics when you get it set up, btw love the FFVII reference Red XIII was always in my party whenever he was available. Nanucky was pure badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


So the affects of pushing hot air through the rad would be negligible in comparison to pulling hot air into the case? Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedXIIIx;13257743*
> So the affects of pushing hot air through the rad would be negligible in comparison to pulling hot air into the case? Thanks


My H50 is set up in Exhaust. My Load temp is 40c in that manner using a Push/Pull setup. Having it set up in Intake I would have to flip the 200mm fan as well and then flip either the door fan or the front fan to keep positive flow. If I ran the 200 in Exhaust and the P/P in Intake I'd be dragging warm air right back into my system. I think that setting it up as an Intake I'd maybe see 1-2c difference in temps. Not worth it IMHO to run it as an Intake system.









I forgot to do so but I was considering running both as Intake to compare the average temps when I got my new fans. But to be honest I was trying to get my system back up and running as quickly as possible so I could keep Folding.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rogue71

[URL=http://img860.imageshack.us/i/dsc0054q.jpg/]"]

add me to the HAF-X club please


----------



## THC Butterz

2 things, first, does anyone know is svc has a storefront? I'm like 10 minutes from there whorehouse on the site.
second, i made a new cable management shroud for the psu wires out of (you guessed it) a dead psu no more cardboard


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue71;13257889*
> add me to the HAF-X club please


nice setup, but as a cautionary piece of advice, I'd advise you to turn your H70 so the hoses are on the bottom (if you can) as to prevent air in the loop(just in case)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13257913*
> 2 things, first, does anyone know is svc has a storefront? I'm like 10 minutes from there whorehouse on the site.
> second, i made a new cable management shroud for the psu wires out of you guessed it, a dead psu no more cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Now you just need to add a 140 to that new shroud to help keep your system cool. Would look sick if it were an LED fan.









Oh and if the hoses on the H70 are turned to the bottom as suggested, noise would more likely result. Apparently the H70 doesn't like the I/I tubes at the top or the bottom but more towards the 3 and 9 o'clock positions. Should be fine how it is...









... OH!







I see now. I was lookin at Butterz system and not realizing whom was suggesting what to whom. Butterz is correct.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13257994*
> Now you just need to add a 140 to that new shroud to help keep your system cool. Would look sick if it were an LED fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if the hoses on the H70 are turned to the bottom as suggested, noise would more likely result. Apparently the H70 doesn't like the I/I tubes at the top or the bottom but more towards the 3 and 9 o'clock positions. Should be fine how it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... OH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see now. I was lookin at Butterz system and not realizing whom was suggesting what to whom. Butterz is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


lol, a fan doesnt fit in the shroud because one of my power rails is in the way, but trust me when i say i tried


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13258081*
> lol, a fan doesnt fit in the shroud because one of my power rails is in the way, but trust me when i say i tried


No way man! I don't trust you!...

...







j/k Same wavelength though.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13257532*
> I've considered McMaster Carr, but they don't have a shipping estimator that I can find. I refuse to shop with any company that expects you to pay before knowing what the shipping charge is.


Thats the only thing you don't really know. But I never had shipping over $6.00 even with 3 24" x 24" sheets of acrylic and a few minor things.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13257913*
> 2 things, first, does anyone know is svc has a storefront? I'm like 10 minutes from there whorehouse on the site.
> second, i made a new cable management shroud for the psu wires out of (you guessed it) a dead psu no more cardboard


Not that you can go into and browse around or place an order. You can place an order online and select Pickup / Will Call. I don't know how much lead time you need to give them before you can pick the order up though. You would need to contact them about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13258183*
> Thats the only thing you don't really know. But I never had shipping over $6.00 even with 3 24" x 24" sheets of acrylic and a few minor things.


It just bugs me that they don't have a shipping estimator. I found out that you can request a shipping quote, but I don't know how long that will take. Unfortunately living in Rockford IL (about an hour away from them) I have to pay Sales Tax so that adds another 10% or so to the total. It would still probably be cheaper than SVC, but I won't place an order without them providing a shipping estimate. I've been burned by that in the past and won't do it again.


----------



## Pedgette

They charge actual shipping which is typically better than estimated shipping, since most stores are going to estimate higher than actual shipping. Here is a list of my last few orders:
4 pieces of 12x12 acrylic
4 boxes of screws
50 feet of sleeving
Shipping: $5.81

50 3/4" ball bearings
Shipping: $5.35

9 boxes of screws
4 casters
2 bags of orings
Shipping: $5

I'm farther away in Michigan and I've always been happy with the shipping prices.


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13257962*
> nice setup, but as a cautionary piece of advice, I'd advise you to turn your H70 so the hoses are on the bottom (if you can) as to prevent air in the loop(just in case)


the H70 is a closed loop system. the orientation doesn't matter.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13257913*
> 2 things, first, does anyone know is svc has a storefront? I'm like 10 minutes from there whorehouse on the site.
> second, i made a new cable management shroud for the psu wires out of (you guessed it) a dead psu no more cardboard


Wait... svc has a whorehouse?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue71;13260101*
> the H70 is a closed loop system. the orientation doesn't matter.


That's not entirely true. Just because it's a closed loop system means nothing. If there is any air in the system(there will be) it's wise to avoid it hanging up at the inlet and outlet of the system. In both the Pump and the Rad. Since air only travels one way in liquid, it's best to position the pipes at the lowest point of the mounting spot.

There have been too many instances of "noisy" Hydro systems that were quieted down just by rotating the Pump, the Rad or Both. If you go back a page or so you'll find at least 2 instances of people asking for help in this regard.

Personally imho, it's just best to avoid having the tubes at the top. Why take the chance even if it doesn't make noise.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13260635*
> That's not entirely true. Just because it's a closed loop system means nothing. If there is any air in the system(there will be) it's wise to avoid it hanging up at the inlet and outlet of the system. In both the Pump and the Rad. Since air only travels one way in liquid, it's best to position the pipes at the lowest point of the mounting spot.
> 
> There have been too many instances of "noisy" Hydro systems that were quieted down just by rotating the Pump, the Rad or Both. If you go back a page or so you'll find at least 2 instances of people asking for help in this regard.
> 
> Personally imho, it's just best to avoid having the tubes at the top. Why take the chance even if it doesn't make noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


ahmen:boxing3:


----------



## bastage

oh hey.. I wanna play too.. I have a haf 912 with a rattle canned black interior. I have 2x 200mm black fans on the way for it as well as a PCI slot fan controller. Going for a stealth look with no blue LED's (probably even going to nail polish over the blue LED on the mobo). And leave only the red Power LED working. Great case overall & with 200mm fans its even better.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastage;13261546*
> oh hey.. I wanna play too.. I have a haf 912 with a rattle canned black interior. I have 2x 200mm black fans on the way for it as well as a PCI slot fan controller. Going for a stealth look with no blue LED's (probably even going to nail polish over the blue LED on the mobo). And leave only the red Power LED working. Great case overall & with 200mm fans its even better.


Why not just replace any Blue LED that are in the front? Are there really two different color LEDs' on the 912?









Well in any case, replacing LEDs' is really pretty easy. If nothing else you can find a local shop and have them do the work for just the labor cost since it's a pretty simple job. Someplace like a TV repair shop would be able to do the work. If nothing else it would be a smart move to at least make a few inquiries.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastage;13261546*
> oh hey.. I wanna play too.. I have a haf 912 with a rattle canned black interior. I have 2x 200mm black fans on the way for it as well as a PCI slot fan controller. Going for a stealth look with no blue LED's (probably even going to nail polish over the blue LED on the mobo). And leave only the red Power LED working. Great case overall & with 200mm fans its even better.


I usually just put a small piece of black electrical tape over the mobo leds to hide them.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13261730*
> I usually just put a small piece of black electrical tape over the mobo leds to hide them.


Plus with this it is easily removed later if you want or need to.


----------



## KijanOZ

Here's a picture of my newly modded HAF X! I liked the looks of the nVidia version of the HAF X but couldn't find one locally so I made my own!









Sorry for the poor quality of some of these pictures - taken with a cellphone -_-...

Side View with cold cathodes on:









Red to Green LED 200mm Fan Mod (used these: [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FJoe-Knows-Electronics-Clear-Green%2Fdp%2FB003N3YARA%2Fref%3Dsr_1_16%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1303709701%26sr%3D8-16]http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Knows-Electronics-Clear-Green/dp/B003N3YARA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1303709701&sr=8-16"]http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Knows-Electronics-Clear-Green/dp/B003N3YARA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1303709701&sr=8-16[/ame[/URL]] LEDs for the mod. They are *EXTREMELY* bright!)









Side/front view:









Higher quality side/front view:









Design by Cooler Master:









I love nVidia and I love green, so, naturally this is what I did! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KijanOZ*


Here's a picture of my newly modded HAF X! I liked the looks of the nVidia version of the HAF X but couldn't find one locally so I made my own!









Sorry for the poor quality of some of these pictures - taken with a cellphone -_-...

Side View with cold cathodes on:









Red to Green LED 200mm Fan Mod (used these: http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Knows-Elec...709701&sr=8-16 LEDs for the mod. They are *EXTREMELY* bright!)









Side/front view:









Higher quality side/front view:









I love nVidia and I love green, so, naturally this is what I did! Let me know what you guys think.










i love nvidia 2







and you did a nice job, you should see if you could find an Nvidia logo (or make one) and swap it with the cooler master logo on the front of your case


----------



## KijanOZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


i love nvidia 2








and you did a nice job, you should see if you could find an Nvidia logo (or make one) and swap it with the cooler master logo on the front of your case


Thanks! I might paint one on, I'm not sure yet. I kinda like the CM logo myself. nVidia logo makes it seem...I dunno...too much like I was copying the original. Dunno! I might! Can't decide, heh.

I may also put my own design on there.

Oh! I should mention that I have since re-applied that black USB/LED header label with some super glue. The glue gave me hella trouble when painting because it was so thick and goopy. Blegh!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KijanOZ*


Thanks! I might paint one on, I'm not sure yet. I kinda like the CM logo myself. nVidia logo makes it seem...I dunno...too much like I was copying the original. Dunno! I might! Can't decide, heh.

I may also put my own design on there.

Oh! I should mention that I have since re-applied that black USB/LED header label with some super glue. The glue gave me hella trouble when painting because it was so thick and goopy. Blegh!


Pull it off clean the surface with some 3M paint remover and try contact cement, which is closer to what CM uses for stuff like that. You should be much happier with the end result.









Good job on the paint. I was considering painting my ABSwork but I just wanted mine to be less is more for now. I still plan on doing my Cube build but I'm only doing stuff that will round it out when I'm done cutting, welding and powder coating the steel body. Might have Blade do the work though.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

I was literally just looking into some green LED lights (and trying to figure out what size lights I needed to replace my LED's in all of my fans) because I am planning on getting a Gigabyte G1 Sniper Mobo next month and since the lights on the board itself are green and my case is red lit with red accent paint (which I will paint either black again or green or just get the parts from CM and leave them stock until I figure out something original) I don't want my case to look Christmas Festive lol. Just in case any of you guys are interested in my "Finalized" (Chances are that this will change again before I actually buy it) Coveted annual Tax refund upgrade for 2011. Here is my list:

*Items from Newegg.com:*

Samsung PX2370 23" LCD Monitor

MSI CR620-691US NoteBook Intel Core i3 380M(2.53GHz) 15.6" 4GB Memory 500GB HDD DVD Super Multi Intel HD Graphics (The notebook is for my wife)

EVGA 015-P3-1482-AR GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) SuperClocked 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card (So I can SLI, I plan on getting a third soon enough also)

CORSAIR Professional Series AX1200 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply (Gotta power SLI'd 480's now and 3 way SLI'd 480's later right lol)

Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm Case Fan ( Getting 2 of these to replace the stock fans on my H70 (See below lol) until a couple of San Aces get back into stock.)

CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler

Intel Core i7-970 Gulftown 3.2GHz 6 x 256KB L2 Cache 12MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80613I7970

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

*Item From DangerDen.com:*

TFC Xtender 120mm Radiator Shroud (Green LED's) (2 Units)

*Items From Amazon.com*

  Joe Knows Electronics 5mm Clear Green LED (25 Pack) HQ Series (As suggested by KijanOZ... Thanks man, great find)

Total cost of parts and shipping.... Drum roll please...

$2865.82
Small price to pay for awesomeness =D Let me know if you guys can see any parts that I could get for cheaper or something that would be better than what I have picked out. It's all for Folding/gaming.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try this monitor...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824001483

Still 23" still Samsung, just a bit cheaper. Almost $100 cheaper.









Also you might try a pair of Yate Loon Medium Speeds. I went from High Speed to Medium Speed fans with zero increase in temps in either Idle or Load speed and saved my sanity. Most times I didn't care about the loudness goin on in my system. But occasionally my High Speeds just got on my last good nerve.









Just a couple thoughts that crossed my mind when I was looking over your list. Otherwise solid build. I would've suggested taking that $100 savings and rolling it over to 980 but that's a $400 difference between 970 and 980.

Also I think the H50 would better suit your needs. But H70 is a solid cooler too.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KijanOZ*


Here's a picture of my newly modded HAF X! I liked the looks of the nVidia version of the HAF X but couldn't find one locally so I made my own!









Sorry for the poor quality of some of these pictures - taken with a cellphone -_-...

Side View with cold cathodes on:









Red to Green LED 200mm Fan Mod (used these: http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Knows-Elec...709701&sr=8-16 LEDs for the mod. They are *EXTREMELY* bright!)









Side/front view:









Higher quality side/front view:









I love nVidia and I love green, so, naturally this is what I did! Let me know what you guys think.










Nice


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Nice


THATS TWO PEOPLE WHO QUOTED EVERY PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joking, but it is getting a tad annoying...........


----------



## lawrencendlw

The reason the monitor I chose is $100 more is because its one of the highest rated 23" monitors on the market. CNET uses it as their reference monitor.

And as for the differences in the Yate loon fans, you won't see a difference between the 2 because of the static pressure. They are virtually the same between the two. In case some of you don't know, static pressure is what helps fans push air through densely packed fins like on a radiator. The higher the pressure, the more effective it will be at cooling. There are several other factors that play a part in it too but mainly static pressure. That's why I want the san aces. They have some of the highest static pressure for a fan that quiet on the market.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


THATS TWO PEOPLE WHO QUOTED EVERY PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joking, but it is getting a tad annoying...........


Thank you. I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling a bit put out by the multiple pic quotes.









~Ceadder


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nutty pumpkin*


thats two people who quoted every picture!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joking, but it is getting a tad annoying...........


agree!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thank you. I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling a bit put out by the multiple pic quotes.









~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*

agree!


I'm also glad, I'm not the only one!

It's just started to bother me, normally its just one person but on the last page two people did it consecutively!

Hahaha, just get annoying seeing 5 pictures 4 times per page.


----------



## kita24

May I ask if the HafX's on sale now have removable dust filters for the PSU? If not has a fix or retail part solution been found other than using an old stocking? I have heard the HAFX had some revisions late last year but all the reviews for it were done at the time of launch.Also, is it correct that a Corsair HX850 would need an extension cable for both motherboard power cables?


----------



## FannBlade

List updated.
Don't forget to get your HoF votes in, today is the last day.

HAF Hall of Fame Voting.


----------



## KijanOZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13263094*
> Nice


Thank you


----------



## KijanOZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13264264*
> May I ask if the HafX's on sale now have removable dust filters for the PSU? If not has a fix or retail part solution been found other than using an old stocking? I have heard the HAFX had some revisions late last year but all the reviews for it were done at the time of launch.Also, is it correct that a Corsair HX850 would need an extension cable for both motherboard power cables?


I'm not sure about the HX 850 but I do know the HAF X comes with an extension for the 8-pin CPU power cable. As far as the dust filter...there IS one in it, but it's not removable. So you'll have to blow through the back of your PSU and down and out of the bottom of your case, to clean it. Sorry.







If it's any consolation, most corsair PSUs have their fan running at such low speed, hardly any dust gets in there.


----------



## skyline_king88

order my haf 922 wednesday should be here today or tm add me in.. and i was wonder how people put the fans that came with is it better to leave the 200 up top or put it on side and put the 120 from back to side and put 80 mm on the back.. any segestions would be great...


----------



## kita24

KijanOZ, thanks for the advice and info! A fellow student wants the HafX for his next build, but like me has cats, and his are long-haired moggys so was concerned about dust/hair...I guess I'll recommend he buy an AX psu for it so he can just disconnect all the cables, take it out and clean...Damn shame CM didn't put in a removable filter, especially in a high air flow case of this stature ; (


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13268543*
> KijanOZ, thanks for the advice and info! A fellow student wants the HafX for his next build, but like me has cats, and his are long-haired moggys so was concerned about dust/hair...I guess I'll recommend he buy an AX psu for it so he can just disconnect all the cables, take it out and clean...Damn shame CM didn't put in a removable filter, especially in a high air flow case of this stature ; (


There is a filter below the PSU on the HAF-X. It would require you to lift the PSU to access it, but it does indeed have one. Every 'intake' area on the HAF-X has filters. The only area that does not, is the rear exhaust.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13268543*
> KijanOZ, thanks for the advice and info! A fellow student wants the HafX for his next build, but like me has cats, and his are long-haired moggys so was concerned about dust/hair...I guess I'll recommend he buy an AX psu for it so he can just disconnect all the cables, take it out and clean...Damn shame CM didn't put in a removable filter, especially in a high air flow case of this stature ; (


The Haf X does have removable dust filters, the ones in the front fan can come out, though you must bend some metal, same in the top. The side fan filter can be taken out by unscrewing the fan, and the bottomn dustfilter can come out if you take out the PSU.

They are removable, but to a degree


----------



## RonB94GT

So I guess the feeling on picture quotes is the same as when I have to filter through the H50/70 post. Their is a thread longer than this for the H50/70.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13268543*
> KijanOZ, thanks for the advice and info! A fellow student wants the HafX for his next build, but like me has cats, and his are long-haired moggys so was concerned about dust/hair...I guess I'll recommend he buy an AX psu for it so he can just disconnect all the cables, take it out and clean...Damn shame CM didn't put in a removable filter, especially in a high air flow case of this stature ; (


Tell him to buy the DEMCiFlex Filters. They're magnetic and just attach right to the steel. I have them on my 932 because I've got birds behind me and don't feel like having to muck out my 932 like one would muck out a Horse Stall. You have to keep on them but it's better than letting the small particles into the system. These things are made out of tightly woven medical grade screens.

They're a bit on the spendy side but they're worth it. Had I the money at the time I would have bought two sets. They're easily cleaned in the sink running warm water over them and they air dry in about 15 minutes or you can use a hair drier on low to dry them. I'd rather let them air dry since they're not sewn together but molded.

You can check them out at performance-pcs.com
Go to Fans > Filters > DEMCiFilters Custom

They carry them for the 922, 932 and HAF X.

I feel the same way about the Hydro Series thread. It gets a bit annoying when people feel the need to quote 5 pics on the same page and others do the same thing directly afterward.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kita24

Thank you for the replies guys n gals! May I ask, how do you HafX owners go about a typical case clean?

My mate isn't known for taking too long over cleaning, but then, like me, his last big case was a Cosmos 1000, which while having bloody awful air flow [that extra HD fan did pretty much nothing..] also had really good dust management [and good filters imho]...

Wow, thanks for the great tip Ceadderman!!! Checking that out now ; )))

Edit: Damn, the cheapest shipping is like $34, half the price of the product @ $69 costing a whopping $105....I'll see if there are any UK resellers, I hope so, as this looks like a very high quality solution to something CM should have solved, and probably would have if they could keep hold of their staff for 5 minutes....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13263049*
> Try this monitor...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001483
> 
> Still 23" still Samsung, just a bit cheaper. Almost $100 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The Samsung he chose has higher contrast ratios and a 3 year warranty vs the 1 year for the cheaper one. It's definitely worth the extra money. Not saying the one you posted isn't a good one, but if he has the funds to afford it then he is making the right choice.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13268753*
> The Samsung he chose has higher contrast ratios and a 3 year warranty vs the 1 year for the cheaper one. It's definitely worth the extra money. Not saying the one you posted isn't a good one, but if he has the funds to afford it then he is making the right choice.


Nothing wrong with either of them. I was just pointing it out so if he wanted to get more bang for the buck. Didn't realize the warranty was a one year vs. the 3 year of the other one though. Thanks for pointing that out to me.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## KijanOZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;13268581*
> There is a filter below the PSU on the HAF-X. It would require you to lift the PSU to access it, but it does indeed have one. Every 'intake' area on the HAF-X has filters. The only area that does not, is the rear exhaust.


I just said that it's not easily removed. I didn't say it was nonexistent!









And Kita, all you have to do is blow in from behind the PSU through the fan to get the dust out. Works for me!







But as I said before, there's so little intake from the PSU that it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## kita24

Thanks again for the tip, I've never blown in a psu with compressed air before, as I have seen condensation form when blowing [have read this is due to the angle the can is held at and propellant being ejected] - any idea if this is OK if it happens, and if so, how long to leave the PSU to dry off inside?

My mates cats just love sleeping next to his deck, no matter where he puts it, and invariably a tail or two goes underneath so he is worried about cleaning up that cat hair and dust, with his Cosmos 1000, the bottom filters do a remarkable job of blocking that ; ) I did suggest he maybe get a Cosmos R but he wants his cpu to keep cooler this time around.


----------



## RonB94GT

I added my water cooling this weekend and want to fill the last bay with a fan controler. Opions on what would look better. Stealth mode I just wish the lights were red.http://www.lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_Touch. Or this one red lights and easy to use. Maybe the cace needs something added thats not flat.http://lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC5.


----------



## Ceadderman

Got my window in. Smooth as butta! Didn't even need to buy replacement rivets. CoolerMaster deserves a lot of props for the ease that we can mod these Cabinets.









Pedgette does such an awesome job.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13269999*
> Got my window in. Smooth as butta!
> 
> Pedgette does such an awesome job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nice


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13269999*
> Got my window in. Smooth as butta! Didn't even need to buy replacement rivets. CoolerMaster deserves a lot of props for the ease that we can mod these Cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedgette does such an awesome job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Very nice! He did a great job on that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13269891*
> Thanks again for the tip, I've never blown in a psu with compressed air before, as I have seen condensation form when blowing [have read this is due to the angle the can is held at and propellant being ejected] - any idea if this is OK if it happens, and if so, how long to leave the PSU to dry off inside?
> 
> My mates cats just love sleeping next to his deck, no matter where he puts it, and invariably a tail or two goes underneath so he is worried about cleaning up that cat hair and dust, with his Cosmos 1000, the bottom filters do a remarkable job of blocking that ; ) I did suggest he maybe get a Cosmos R but he wants his cpu to keep cooler this time around.


If you are concerned about moisture try using a vacuum cleaner to suck the accumulated dust and debris from the outside instead of blowing thru the psu. That's what I normally do. Or pickup a magnetic external filter to stick on the bottom of the case. Some of the pre-made magnetic filters can be expensive, but you can pickup some magnet strips from a craft store and convert just about any filter to a magnetic one.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Got my window in. Smooth as butta! Didn't even need to buy replacement rivets. CoolerMaster deserves a lot of props for the ease that we can mod these Cabinets.









Pedgette does such an awesome job.









~Ceadder










That window looks GOOD!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


That window looks GOOD!










Thanks guys, FB. Wait til you catch the next Window I'ma have done.









I'm gonna take another pic tonite in a darkened room so that way the window shows it's true impact.









~Ceadder


----------



## jon5270

Update to my mod today.










Can follow the link to the update or use the link in my sig for the full log.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post13271207


----------



## kita24

Thank you for the tip PapaSmurf, and Jon, that looks sexier than a virgin JCB ; )


----------



## lawrencendlw

There is an aftermarket kit by DEMCiflex. Google it. They make a kit for the HAF X, HAF 932, and I think maybe even the 922-912. It'll cost a bit but they're removable and easily washed. They also minimize the air resistance as to not drop your intake air too much. I'll see if I can track down a kit to link.

Edit: here's the link: 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28942

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## disgorge

*Hell-o! and High to all,

Im Disgorge from Manila, Philippines. 25 years old.
Im a newbie here and it will gonna be my very first post here.*
Please let me post my unfinished Rig.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disgorge*


*Hell-o! and High to all,

Im Disgorge from Manila, Philippines. 25 years old.
Im a newbie here and it will gonna be my very first post here.*
Please let me post my unfinished Rig.


Very nice Disgorge, I like it. The right side black plexi-glass window looks great.

Very neat and like the simple yet classy color-scheme/layout.


----------



## boogschd

add me?


bit of a mess by boogschd, on Flickr

old and new by boogschd, on Flickr


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

You could do so much better with that case!!!!!!!!

Cmon man, give it ago.


----------



## boogschd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


You could do so much better with that case!!!!!!!!

Cmon man, give it ago.










im getting there!







) ...
next would be a corsair h50 upgrade.. then well see what else i could do with it







)


----------



## Jester-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13269999*
> Got my window in. Smooth as butta! Didn't even need to buy replacement rivets. CoolerMaster deserves a lot of props for the ease that we can mod these Cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedgette does such an awesome job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


thats def a sweet window Ceadder
turned out great


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13257913*
> 2 things, first, does anyone know is svc has a storefront? I'm like 10 minutes from there whorehouse on the site.
> second, i made a new cable management shroud for the psu wires out of (you guessed it) a dead psu no more cardboard


That thing must weigh 100lbs







I think you have almost used every nook and cranny of your HAF lol


----------



## superhead91

The 912 is such a sexy case. I want one the size of a 932.


----------



## kita24

lawrencendlw, thank you for the link, Ceadderman had also recommended those filters, but they may be a bit beyond my mates budget, a shame there don't appear to be any UK re-sellers, so it looks like we will go down the home-made approach, thanks again everyone!


----------



## jon5270

You can always make some out of screen material (as in screen door) or use your current panties onto a frame for the bottom. I used some screen material and made a rectangle out of aluminum strip, as I was more worried about hair, not cat hair but wife hair...that crap is everywhere.


----------



## kita24

Oh, my, panties eh? So it would be a Haf-X Hentai Kamen mod then? http://img153.imageshack.us/i/hentaikamenv031800kh.jpg/

*blushes*

Hmm, it would seem some magnets (how do they work??) and mesh is the way to go...and possibly panties too ^^


----------



## jon5270

Well this is what I did for the bottom intake. I attached 2 pics. I also used some plain screen for under the psu.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13276603*
> The 912 is such a sexy case. I want one the size of a 932.


They call that a HAF X








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13277073*
> lawrencendlw, thank you for the link, Ceadderman had also recommended those filters, but they may be a bit beyond my mates budget, a shame there don't appear to be any UK re-sellers, so it looks like we will go down the home-made approach, thanks again everyone!


You can look up DEMCiFlex on Google. They're a company based out of South Africa. You might even find out where you can get their kit where you're at. I'm pretty sure they have a list of suppliers. Never know, might find one in your area that carries the 6 filter kit.









@Jester... thanks bro. Here is some abstract art for everybody...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Panickypress

add me please!

heres the deal...


----------



## jon5270

Ceadder is it the the camera angle thats giving it a pink color? The case doesn't always have a pink glow does it?


----------



## ikem

i bought 2 CM 912 cases, one for me and one to give away! not here though...


----------



## lawrencendlw

See I'm a sad panda now... I want a free HAF 912. I have a home server build coming up soon.

Speaking of which, would full sized GPU's and a cooler master V10 fit in a HAF 912 or 922? And of course they fit atx boards right. I'm basically going to transfer my current parts into another case and rebuild my system.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13280624*
> Ceadder is it the the camera angle thats giving it a pink color? The case doesn't always have a pink glow does it?


No it's not the camera angle. It's the UV light infringing on the Red light that is giving it that glow. Still shows up Red but the Blue tint is muddying it up. I need to angle the UV hub closer and point it down a tad bit more so it lights everything up and not just part of the artwork. The reason it looks pink though is that my 140 is Red and it's blending.









@lawrencendlw... I know that the 912 will accept an ATX. Not entirely certain about the V12, but I'm pretty sure that it's wide enough to accept it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ikem

just for clarification... a xiggy 200mm fan will fit on the haf 912 right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


just for clarification... a xiggy 200mm fan will fit on the haf 912 right?


Up front it will, yes. Tho I've never heard of a "xiggy".









~Ceadder


----------



## ikem

haha xiggy is xigmatek, ive used so many xigmatek fans... xiggy is just better, what about the top 200mm spot?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


haha xiggy is xigmatek, ive used so many xigmatek fans... xiggy is just better, what about the top 200mm spot?


I don't see why not if the CM 200mm mounts up top.









Just got back from the performance-pcs.com site and I'm confused how people think that 76cfm is better than 110cfm. Especially when we know that most parts sold don't live up to their rated specs anyway.

Which Xigmatech fans are you referring to that's better than the CM stockers?









~Ceadder


----------



## ikem

thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


Well this is what I did for the bottom intake. I attached 2 pics. I also used some plain screen for under the psu.


That's basically what I was talking about. Those look nice. I may have to do something similar on my new case as it has an internal filter that is screwed in making a real pain in the keister to remove.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


See I'm a sad panda now... I want a free HAF 912. I have a home server build coming up soon.

Speaking of which, would full sized GPU's and a cooler master V10 fit in a HAF 912 or 922? And of course they fit atx boards right. I'm basically going to transfer my current parts into another case and rebuild my system.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


yes, they fit, however, price for proformance the H70 would be cheaper and out preform the v10, and for some really massive gpu's you may need to remove the top HDD caddy, i can only speek on behaf of the 912 tho because thats what i own


----------



## FannBlade

Congrats ski-bum! Winner April HoF!

Somehow all my subscribed thread got deleted...wondered why I wasn't getting any e-mails.


----------



## Jester-

Gratz ski-bum


----------



## disgorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*


Very nice Disgorge, I like it. The right side black plexi-glass window looks great.

Very neat and like the simple yet classy color-scheme/layout.



Thanks for the compliments bro.

Are you in a Band? what music genre do you play? i guess your into black metal.
I do vocals in a brutal death metal band here in philippines.


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That's not entirely true. Just because it's a closed loop system means nothing. If there is any air in the system(there will be) it's wise to avoid it hanging up at the inlet and outlet of the system. In both the Pump and the Rad. Since air only travels one way in liquid, it's best to position the pipes at the lowest point of the mounting spot.

There have been too many instances of "noisy" Hydro systems that were quieted down just by rotating the Pump, the Rad or Both. If you go back a page or so you'll find at least 2 instances of people asking for help in this regard.

Personally imho, it's just best to avoid having the tubes at the top. Why take the chance even if it doesn't make noise.









~Ceadder










ive had both the h50 and now the h70. i get no noises. both worked just fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think the point isn't that it definitely will have problems or be noisy, but that it is more likely to have a problem. Some people get lucky, but not everyone does. Not trying to argue the point, just trying to put things in perspective.


----------



## GIPrice

You can take me off the list, I don't have a haf anymore


----------



## Blueduck3285

Hello OCN haf lovers. I have a couple of ?'s for yall.

I am looking to possibly upgrade to a Haf 932 case. I was wondering how the cable management is, if it even has any at all. The case I have now offeres no cable routing holes to route behind the mobo. My hope is to get better airflow by routing cables behind the mobo as well as have a bottom mounted PSU so, no more dangling cables.

If you'd notice, in my system specs below, I have the Thermalright Silver Arrow. This being a massive cooler, do any current 932 owners happen to have a Silver Arrow? Does it fit well? Yes I know I can look at the spec for the case, but sometimes that isnt 100% reliable (I like first hand experience better anyway).

My last question is, I understand this case has the rubber grom's on the back side for running WC tubes, but is this a decent Air Cooling case or would yall recommend it more for people who are leaning towards WC?

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## jon5270

I updated my log, very small but it has the finished outside of the chassis.










You can follow the link to the direct post, or use my sig for the full log.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post13285777


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13285796*
> I am looking to possibly upgrade to a Haf 932 case. I was wondering how the cable management is, if it even has any at all. The case I have now offeres no cable routing holes to route behind the mobo. My hope is to get better airflow by routing cables behind the mobo as well as have a bottom mounted PSU so, no more dangling cables.


It's one of the best cases for cable management. Lots of room to hide those cables behind the mobo tray. Also if a Noctua NH-D14 can fit in there, I'm pretty sure you won't have any problem with Silver Arrow.










Edit: and I see quite a few members here water-cool with this case so you're good.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13285796*
> Hello OCN haf lovers. I have a couple of ?'s for yall.
> 
> I am looking to possibly upgrade to a Haf 932 case. I was wondering how the cable management is, if it even has any at all. The case I have now offeres no cable routing holes to route behind the mobo. My hope is to get better airflow by routing cables behind the mobo as well as have a bottom mounted PSU so, no more dangling cables.
> 
> If you'd notice, in my system specs below, I have the Thermalright Silver Arrow. This being a massive cooler, do any current 932 owners happen to have a Silver Arrow? Does it fit well? Yes I know I can look at the spec for the case, but sometimes that isnt 100% reliable (I like first hand experience better anyway).
> 
> My last question is, I understand this case has the rubber grom's on the back side for running WC tubes, but is this a decent Air Cooling case or would yall recommend it more for people who are leaning towards WC?
> 
> Thanks for the advice in advance.


The haf has excellent cable management, and is a good air cooling or water cooling case. As for the silver arrow, I'm about positive it will fit. Welcome to the club!

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## lawrencendlw

I already own the V10 lol but I will be buying a H70 to put in my current system and then will move the V10 into the new folding system so I can cool my current i7-930 with it. Thanks for the heads up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13283853*
> yes, they fit, however, price for proformance the H70 would be cheaper and out preform the v10, and for some really massive gpu's you may need to remove the top HDD caddy, i can only speek on behaf of the 912 tho because thats what i own


Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13285796*
> Hello OCN haf lovers. I have a couple of ?'s for yall.
> 
> I am looking to possibly upgrade to a Haf 932 case. I was wondering how the cable management is, if it even has any at all. The case I have now offeres no cable routing holes to route behind the mobo. My hope is to get better airflow by routing cables behind the mobo as well as have a bottom mounted PSU so, no more dangling cables.
> 
> If you'd notice, in my system specs below, I have the Thermalright Silver Arrow. This being a massive cooler, do any current 932 owners happen to have a Silver Arrow? Does it fit well? Yes I know I can look at the spec for the case, but sometimes that isnt 100% reliable (I like first hand experience better anyway).
> 
> My last question is, I understand this case has the rubber grom's on the back side for running WC tubes, but is this a decent Air Cooling case or would yall recommend it more for people who are leaning towards WC?
> 
> Thanks for the advice in advance.







































One of the best in my opinion.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13287579*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nah that one is terrible!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13288949*
> Nah that one is terrible!


lol was talkin bout the 932 and cable management.
















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Buska103

Aren't you able to fit a 240 or a 360 radiator in the front 5.25 bays if you aren't using them?
Anyone got a guide or a worklog for this? I really could use another radiator for my planned watercooling build...

would this work?


----------



## Jester-

Anyone with a haf-x willing or able to take a pix of the psu cover for me?
Meaning like from the side (end to end) and the front (as you'd see it in the case)
tryin to made one out of some aluminum mesh plate i had layin around.
wanna know how the bends look
hard to tell from just normal pixz of it
also it's measurement's?

if there's a post on this already just point me in the right direction









Thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13289763*
> Anyone with a haf-x willing or able to take a pix of the psu cover for me?
> Meaning like from the side (end to end) and the front (as you'd see it in the case)
> tryin to made one out of some aluminum mesh plate i had layin around.
> wanna know how the bends look
> hard to tell from just normal pixz of it
> also it's measurement's?
> 
> if there's a post on this already just point me in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Just pm me with exactly what you need and I'll do my best to get you whatever it is you want. I don't have precise measurement equipment but I can use a ruler and get you pretty close. I'll take the cover out and take a ton of pics of it and email them to you. Just pm me your email address and ill send you several from each angle.

@Ceadderman, I'm glad that your sleeping turned out so well. It looks great. Where did you buy your sleeping, how much sleeping did you get (was it more than enough), what size sleeping did you get... you know what? I'll just call you tomorrow lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Jester-

pm sent thanks for the reply

+rep


----------



## lawrencendlw

No problem. That's what we're here for (To help people, not for the two lol... though rep is nice). I'm glad I can help my fellow HAF owner out. Plus when I'm done I can have FannBlade post a link to the pics/measurements in the OP so that people can have a quick reference to it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Jester-

totally agree...i've been lookin around (still am) and haven't found anything so this will be good to add.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Just pm me with exactly what you need and I'll do my best to get you whatever it is you want. I don't have precise measurement equipment but I can use a ruler and get you pretty close. I'll take the cover out and take a ton of pics of it and email them to you. Just pm me your email address and ill send you several from each angle.

@Ceadderman, I'm glad that your sleeping turned out so well. It looks great. Where did you buy your sleeping, how much sleeping did you get (was it more than enough), what size sleeping did you get... you know what? I'll just call you tomorrow lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Wait, the government is charging us for sleep now?


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Wait, the government is charging us for sleep now?










these days you never know


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13290380*
> these days you never know


What's next? Breathing?


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's the Damm auto correct on my phone lol. I meant to type sleeving but it corrected me... my phone sure is arrogant. It always thinks its right. Reminds me of my wife...

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


What's next? Breathing?


if thats the case then i'm gunna








and then go to dc an do some







on their's butts


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13290427*
> It's the Damm auto correct on my phone lol. I meant to type sleeving but it corrected me... my phone sure is arrogant. It always thinks its right. Reminds me of my wife...
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13290436*
> if thats the case then i'm gunna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then go to dc an do some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on their's butts


I love waking up to humor. I know sometimes that auto correct will get you in trouble. My iPhone gets a little naughty sometimes about the weirdest things.


----------



## kiwiasian

My PSU has a fan in the rear....will that cable management compartment behind the PSU interefere?


----------



## eskamobob1

Is it an exast or an intake? If it's an intake then u will be fine because the housing acts like a duct and pushes cool air in from the front


----------



## jon5270

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*










One of the best in my opinion.









~Ceadder










Looks like it is time to void you psu warranty. That thing isnt going to turn red on it own


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


Looks like it is time to void you psu warranty. That thing isnt going to turn red on it own










Leave the PSU black and just make a red sticker for it


----------



## eskamobob1

here is a pic of my geto mod that i did to get to 4.2GHz on my old d 840... those things hanging from the case are two 190CFM delta fans tied down with some shoe laces i had laying around







... i will put them on my h70 at some point, but i just didnt have time yesterday... just though someone here would appreciate it, or that it would at least get a laugh


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


here is a pic of my geto mod that i did to get to 4.2GHz on my old d 840... those things hanging from the case are two 190CFM delta fans tied down with some shoe laces i had laying around







... i will put them on my h70 at some point, but i just didnt have time yesterday... just though someone here would appreciate it, or that it would at least get a laugh










MOTM right there...


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... let my tie my other 190CFM delta to it and my spare 140mm fan to it first, then it will truly be worth of MOTM... i just need to find some more shoe laces first







... and ty... im honored


----------



## superhead91

You should add some red and black shoelaces to make it look real snazzy


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


You should add some red and black shoelaces to make it look real snazzy


i think i have some red and green plad ones... if i can find them i will definitely add them and take a pic


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


i think i have some red and green plad ones... if i can find them i will definitely add them and take a pic


----------



## crayzcreationz

Hey this is my system i just made it last night. TOday i took pictures. Tell me what yall think im waiting to order my Corsair 850W Modulator so i can Get Better Wire Management and Remove the cables i dnt need. Plus ima order Sleeve kit from FrozenCpu and 2marrow i recieve my 6950 2gb So new pics also 2marrow.


----------



## crayzcreationz

S0o what do ya THink about the high quality photos?


----------



## Buska103

I saw that someone was able to jam a 360 radiator in the front 5.25 bays.
Anyone have a link for that worklog/event? Very interested..

found it...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


@Ceadderman, I'm glad that your sleeping turned out so well. It looks great. Where did you buy your sleeping, how much sleeping did you get (was it more than enough), what size sleeping did you get... you know what? I'll just call you tomorrow lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan










Took me a few moments to decipher your post. I was like "sleeping?!! what the heck is he on about?" but then I took it as a j/k reference. But when I drop the "p" and insert "v" there... all became clear.









Yes please do give me a call it's easier to explain in detail.







lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


I saw that someone was able to jam a 360 radiator in the front 5.25 bays.
Anyone have a link for that worklog/event? Very interested..


Ask wermad, not sure if he still has pics but I wouldn't doubt it. If not him try with FalloutBoy.









@Voiding PSU warranty... Already voided that when I sleeved it. Had to take the cover off.









Can't add an LED fan to it because the PSU has an internal 2 pin connection. I'm tinkering with some thoughts on the cover. One of which is the use of Carbon Vinyl film. With a black and white Corsair sticker. Someone here had made some for the HX850(I believe it was), but since I may upgrade the PSU to the AXGold equivalent or higher it may not be worth messing with at the moment. With the mod that I'm trying to get done it may be worth keeping around. We'll see what the Modfairy brings me.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nhb93

I figure I might as well ask. I got a SeaSonic X-750 and have been running it with the fan facing up since I got it. Should it really be down? If you say yes, then I need to really mess with the wires to get them back to the right places.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13296218*
> I figure I might as well ask. I got a SeaSonic X-750 and have been running it with the fan facing up since I got it. Should it really be down? If you say yes, then I need to really mess with the wires to get them back to the right places.


Ummmm...
YES








Actually it doesn't much matter so long as you don't have a 1st generation Fermi sitting above it. Might burn the inside of your 750 out.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13294806*
> 
> Can't add an LED fan to it because the PSU has an internal 2 pin connection. I'm tinkering with some thoughts on the cover. One of which is the use of Carbon Vinyl film. With a black and white Corsair sticker. Someone here had made some for the HX850(I believe it was), but since I may upgrade the PSU to the AXGold equivalent or higher it may not be worth messing with at the moment. With the mod that I'm trying to get done it may be worth keeping around. We'll see what the Modfairy brings me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Sure you can. If it uses two small pins that look like the pins you would have on a bios clear jumper a 3 pin fan will connect quite easily to them. If if uses some other pins cut the one of the stock fan and solder it onto the new fan. I've done it quite a few times over the years when fans have worn out on customer's psus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13296218*
> I figure I might as well ask. I got a SeaSonic X-750 and have been running it with the fan facing up since I got it. Should it really be down? If you say yes, then I need to really mess with the wires to get them back to the right places.


It really doesn't matter that much. If you have a lot of clearance below the case and aren't on a carpet you might lower the internal temp of the psu by having it on the bottom drawing in cooler air. If you are on a carpet then it's probably better having it with the fan on top as the carpet fibers can obstruct the airflow at times. But if you already have your cable management looking good I wouldn't bother with changing it. It shouldn't make enough difference to be concerned with unless you have a VERY hot graphics card right above the psu fan opening.


----------



## crayzcreationz

SO everyone that saw my case any modifications you all think i should do id really appriciate some advice guys.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13298302*
> SO everyone that saw my case any modifications you all think i should do id really appriciate some advice guys.


make it do backflips







... lol... not that i see unless u want to paint it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13298302*
> SO everyone that saw my case any modifications you all think i should do id really appriciate some advice guys.


Might want to save up for some sleeving. The Electrical tape sleeving on your 24 pin is definitely different.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Congrats ski-bum! Winner April HoF!


Thanks guys and to everyone that voted for the "Blue Edition"
Neatness counts!


----------



## ikem

she was stripped right out of the box, here is how she lays.

another 912 coming tomorrow. that one will be plain.... maybe ;D


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


Thanks guys and to everyone that voted for the "Blue Edition"
Neatness counts!


I was looking at the blue system but w/o the black interior, seemed pointless to pay more for a seemingly less clean system. I will probably be getting the "normal" system.

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## lawrencendlw

I contacted Cooler Master about the USB 3.0 internal motherboard header cable for the front panel USB 3.0 ports on the HAF X. They don't have them yet but they gave me a link to a part request form and said that if I request one that they'll ship it as soon as they get them in. The rep didn't know if they would charge HAF X owners for the or not yet. I'm on my phone now and not home but when I get home I'll link the form follow here (but I'll just edit this post to add it). So if you have Sandy Bridge or a Gigabyte G1 X58 motherboard then you might want to request one now as I got the feeling that if you wait until the get them in and announce it, that you'll have to wait a while. Maybe the first shipment they're getting isn't a large on... Who knows. Hope this helps some of you.

Edit: I know that this is the HAF X/932/922/912 club but since a lot of you use Corsair H50/60/70's I figured that I would link for you a thread I made. Please go on over and take a look and please let me know what you think. It's about a study I am setting up to do very soon on the Corsair H50/60/70's and several different popular fans to find which is top dog at cooling and also which one cools the best with moderate noise levels. Let me know what you think and if you have any input please don't hesitate to let me know. Here is the link to the thread: Corsair H50/60/70 and Popular Fan study

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I contacted Cooler Master about the USB 3.0 internal motherboard header cable for the front panel USB 3.0 ports on the HAF X. They don't have them yet but they gave me a link to a part request form and said that if I request one that they'll ship it as soon as they get them in. The rep didn't know if they would charge HAF X owners for the or not yet. I'm on my phone now and not home but when I get home I'll link the form follow here (but I'll just edit this post to add it). So if you have Sandy Bridge or a Gigabyte G1 X58 motherboard then you might want to request one now as I got the feeling that if you wait until the get them in and announce it, that you'll have to wait a while. Maybe the first shipment they're getting isn't a large on... Who knows. Hope this helps some of you.

Edit: I know that this is the HAF X/932/922/912 club but since a lot of you use Corsair H50/60/70's I figured that I would link for you a thread I made. Please go on over and take a look and please let me know what you think. It's about a study I am setting up to do very soon on the Corsair H50/60/70's and several different popular fans to find which is top dog at cooling and also which one cools the best with moderate noise levels. Let me know what you think and if you have any input please don't hesitate to let me know. Here is the link to the thread: Corsair H50/60/70 and Popular Fan study

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


I actually contacted CM just a little while ago about those cables. They told me no problem just contact the North American CM Support and they'll send me one right away. Haven't contacted them yet... seeing as it's just about 3 AM lol. Dunno where I did contact then?







haha


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

I've runied my HAF (which was worth $200AU) when I bought it and it's ruined. Any advice on what I could do? All I need is the front grill to make it look good again. But I don't think I'll be getting that


----------



## jon5270

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlPh4Kil1*


I've runied my HAF (which was worth $200AU) when I bought it and it's ruined. Any advice on what I could do? All I need is the front grill to make it look good again. But I don't think I'll be getting that


How could you ruin it? Hammer? Saw? There is always a way to fix things, just need some patience.

Post a pic so we can see your ruined haf


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


How could you ruin it? Hammer? Saw? There is always a way to fix things, just need some patience.

Post a pic so we can see your ruined haf


I was a "very first timer" so I overdid the paint on my HAF. Also the paint recommended to me (by some tool) was 300 degrees Resistant paint. So I tried to melt the paint off, and to make sure I didn't ruin anything important I tried the grill, and this resulted the grill to melt and not fit. The top panel had cracks along the paint due to probably 10 large coats of paint.

Fail painting and removed grill








Too many coats of paints (on top panel)








And I was afraid of breaking the locking mechanism on for the drive bays so I just taped them and erm


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlPh4Kil1*


I've runied my HAF (which was worth $200AU) when I bought it and it's ruined. Any advice on what I could do? All I need is the front grill to make it look good again. But I don't think I'll be getting that


Well you can get some high grit sand paper and clean it off and start over. use something like modder's mesh to make your own grill. I would say just buy a new front from the cm store,but they don't ship international. Which I believe is stupid.

http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.p...iewtopic&t=106

http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


Well you can get some high grit sand paper and clean it off and start over. use something like modder's mesh to make your own grill. I would say just buy a new front from the cm store,but they don't ship international. Which I believe is stupid.

http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.p...iewtopic&t=106

http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html


I can get my own top panel but it's just the grill I want.


----------



## jon5270

One thing, never ever try to melt paint







use sand paper and take you time.

You can also replace the front bezel and top IO from CoolerMaster Store or you can bust out some acrylic and make a new fan grill. The IO panel can be fixed probably if you sand it down, and use some jb weld to fix the broken part.

It is really hard to tell though with the picture quality. Except for that top pic, where it looks like you actually did 30 coats of paint without sanding ever.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlPh4Kil1*


I've runied my HAF (which was worth $200AU) when I bought it and it's ruined. Any advice on what I could do? All I need is the front grill to make it look good again. But I don't think I'll be getting that


Grill:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=470

Left Side trim:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=468

I/O Panel:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=382


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13304706*
> Grill:
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=470
> 
> Left Side trim:
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=468
> 
> I/O Panel:
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=382


if only they would ship that to Australia... And before they did the shipping prices were $100
I can get a I/O Panel for $50, maybe paint that other side trim but that just leaves me with the Grill


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13300274*
> I was looking at the blue system but w/o the black interior, seemed pointless to pay more for a seemingly less clean system. I will probably be getting the "normal" system.
> 
> DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


Paint it! Then you can custom it like I did.


----------



## jon5270

Well it is still a Haf case, so now you can mod it till your hearts delight. I have made many mistakes modding, but I will then try to figure out how to fix it, since I couldn't really make it worse. When I got my haf, I wanted to put everything in right away, so I rushed on somethings, I paid the price, and redid it. I am still working on that sucker trying to finish. I screwed up just yesterday which put me back two days, so take your time, and ask questions. Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlPh4Kil1;13304723*
> if only they would ship that to Australia... And before they did the shipping prices were $100
> I can get a I/O Panel for $50, maybe paint that other side trim but that just leaves me with the Grill


I have a top panel that I would give ya for $10 plus the shipping. Just the pannel which is bone stock. You just have to add your LED/USB panel to it. That's less than $50.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jon5270

Thats really nice of you....that would be so much easier on him than to have to sand off the ten coats that look like he used clay on it.

You generosity towards other members gives you +rep.

There is still some nice in the world.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13307962*
> Thats really nice of you....that would be so much easier on him than to have to sand off the ten coats that look like he used clay on it.
> 
> You generosity towards other members gives you +rep.
> 
> There is still some nice in the world.


Thanks. I just have an extra panel laying around and he's in need.









If I had an extra grill I'd offer it up as well. Gotta look out for our guys when and where we can.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

Knowing how tremendous my modding skilz are, I ordered spare parts before even starting my last build.







It's something I learned doing car stereo; one day you will want to put it back to the original spec, or if you blow it you can start again.


----------



## Jester-

anyone got the link for the build log for salt's build that Fann is doin
i can't remember the name of it


----------



## jon5270

Update my log today. Can follow the link or my sig for full log.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-10.html#post13308922


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13309055*
> Update my log today. Can follow the link or my sig for full log.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-10.html#post13308922


You do great work. Wish I had the knowledge and skill to do such things. My best efforts for modding consist of buying other peoples work lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13308987*
> anyone got the link for the build log for salt's build that Fann is doin
> i can't remember the name of it


AC Mk800 Shelby Inspired 800D

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Jester-

thanks again Ceadder


----------



## a2hopper

Has anyone had any trouble installing pci xonar cards into their haf x? i can install the card but if i try and do the thumb screw up it pulls the sound card out the pci slot enough that my computer doesn't recognize the card.


----------



## Ceadderman

Mmm hmmm, it's what I'm here for. Salt is gonna post more pics tonite hopefully.









Put some glass spacers under your standoffs and that will take care of that. Those are the Red Washers if you don't know what I'm talking about. They work awesomely.

















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Jester-

yup just read that..lookin forword to seein what's goin on


----------



## Ceadderman

Here are some pics of that I/O top for the 932. I was considering some Carbon Vinyl work on it so it's completely pristine. The panel I'm using now will work just fine if I want to work some Carbon Fiber magic on it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Paladin Goo

Page 1337? LOLWUT?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle;13311733*
> Page 1337? LOLWUT?


lol...


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll appreciate it more when this thread hits page AM3.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13311667*
> Here are some pics of that I/O top for the 932. I was considering some Carbon Vinyl work on it so it's completely pristine. The panel I'm using now will work just fine if I want to work some Carbon Fiber magic on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


woah, can you buy the whole 932 top panel with the internals, straight from CM?








or did you get that from someone?


----------



## Yumyums

here's my 932 black edition, I still need to do some cable management though


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;13312092*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my 932 black edition, I still need to do some cable management though


Looks nice... When I get my loop I think I'm gonna have to get one of the window doors to show it off.


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13312048*
> woah, can you buy the whole 932 top panel with the internals, straight from CM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you get that from someone?


You can buy directly from the CM store. Here is the link.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=382


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13312280*
> You can buy directly from the CM store. Here is the link.
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=382


oh man







thanks!
I'm still thinking about modding the other 2 ports to usb 3.0 on my current 932 panel, as i will need to get a usb 3.0 hub if i just want to only use the internal usb 3.0 header on my p8p67 pro(I really don't want to drag cables to the back 3.0 ports just for 2 more top 3.0 ports).
I posted this some odd weeks ago, I currently have it as:








The only reason i would mod the other 2 2.0 ports to 3.0 on the I/O panel is for a proof of concept i guess?
The only reason i soldered 2 3.0 ports into my HAF 932 panel is because CM put a front bay panel in there instead of just integrating it,
and that kinda made me sad








I'm still debating if i should do 4 3.0 or not, it would be more money and take up more room, but, if i buy that panel from CM,
it would give me more confidence because if i did manage to screw up my current panel, i would have a "backup" of it


----------



## wilkinsb01

here mine is my Haf932


----------



## wilkinsb01

more pics


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13312048*
> woah, can you buy the whole 932 top panel with the internals, straight from CM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you get that from someone?


Got it from CM. I needed the internals for my 932 which is why it doesn't have them. Me selling the top without internals to someone who doesn't need the internals will beat the Cooler Master price plus their shipping cost which is marked up.









I won't cheat anybody. If someone can get just the top shell for cheaper they're more than welcome to decline or haggle.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlPh4Kil1;13304723*
> if only they would ship that to Australia... And before they did the shipping prices were $100
> I can get a I/O Panel for $50, maybe paint that other side trim but that just leaves me with the Grill


Well if you want to. I can grab the parts and ship them to you. It would be cheaper that way. Pm me and let me know if you want to do it that way. I live close to Ceadderman so we could work out how to get it all to you in 1 box.

Edit: I tried to talk my wife into letting me get a NVIDIA edition HAF X for my second build by showing it to her and getting her to like it but at this point she thinks its an eye sore lol. I'll have to keep at it to get her to like it and if all else fails, she'll be out to sea (she's in the navy) for the next 11 months so I could just man it and sunrise her with it when she gets home lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## kita24

What is generally considered the best 200mm fan for the top of the HafX, balancing noise and cfm?

Also, is the fan in the second space in the top easy to fit?
I read back when the HAfX monster was released there were some issues with finding screws that would fit the threads, has that been sorted out now?

Here is an example of what I mean: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooler-Master-HAF-extended--SATA/dp/B003OESTP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304097775&sr=8-1]Cooler Master HAF X - Full tower - extended ATX ( ATX / PS/2 ) - black - USB/FireWire/Audio/E-SATA: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories[/URL]

Oh, and has anyone got their HafX quiet enough to sleep within 2 feet away from it?

Thanks again all, really appreciate all the help ^^

Also, have Coolermaster given any indication on what will eventually replace the HafX series? I read they are apparently going to mix things up a bit in their coming designs, which would make sense with them having to replace a lot of staff for the second time (the first instance being when a chunk of their design team quit to go to Silverstone)..


----------



## YikesItsGood

Can the HAF 912 support SLI graphic cards AND a large CPU cooler (such as Sillver Arrow or Venomous X?


----------



## eskamobob1

It should just fine... I don't own one so I can't say for sure, but by the specs it should

EDIT:

@kita
The screws on mine went in just fine

And a question... My gpus generate a lot of heat so inwas wondering if my temps would lower if I made my top fans intakes for some intense positive pressure and made my h70 an exast, because at this point my h70 is just pulling k. The hot air from my gpus anyways


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YikesItsGood*


Can the HAF 912 support SLI graphic cards AND a large CPU cooler (such as Sillver Arrow or Venomous X?


It depends. The top 3.5" drive bay cage (holds 4 of the 6 drives) is removable which allows you to install larger cards. If you don't need those bays for hard drives and the PCI-E slots on your motherboard line up with that removable bay then yes.

As for the SA and Ven-X, according to the spec sheets they should.


----------



## KijanOZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13318319*
> What is generally considered the best 200mm fan for the top of the HafX, balancing noise and cfm?
> 
> Also, is the fan in the second space in the top easy to fit?
> I read back when the HAfX monster was released there were some issues with finding screws that would fit the threads, has that been sorted out now?
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean: Cooler Master HAF X - Full tower - extended ATX ( ATX / PS/2 ) - black - USB/FireWire/Audio/E-SATA: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Oh, and has anyone got their HafX quiet enough to sleep within 2 feet away from it?
> 
> Thanks again all, really appreciate all the help ^^
> 
> Also, have Coolermaster given any indication on what will eventually replace the HafX series? I read they are apparently going to mix things up a bit in their coming designs, which would make sense with them having to replace a lot of staff for the second time (the first instance being when a chunk of their design team quit to go to Silverstone)..


The best 200mm fans for the HAF X are the ones Cooler Master makes called the "MegaFlow" series. The case comes with three. One in the front, one on the side, and one in the top. The one on the side is not an LED fan. It's a standard black fan - identical to the one already installed in the top. I recommend buying one more 200mm MegaFlow fan and installing it in the side, then adding the one that was previously installed in the side, to the top fan mount.

And no, they're very easy to mount. You just pop the top plastic part of the case off, get yourself a smaller screwdriver, and screw them down to the top of the case. Easy as can be. Also, I lost half my screws the first go around, so I used standard "case" screws - you know, the standard 5.25" drive screws - also the size that most expansion slots use.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5034940&CatId=5404

BTW, the CM MegaFlows are the highest CFM available in the 200mm format I do believe - and they're also so quiet you cannot hear them. They're also guaranteed to fit the case, whereas I know NZXT's 200mm fans do not fit, at all, period.


----------



## kita24

KijanOZ, rep given!

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions and for your advice; its great to know the fans are quiet, somehow I got it into my head this case would be a noisy beast!

Cheers also for the link and advice on moving the fans around, will definitely do that, as for screws, well like most people, whenever I find myself with a junk case on its way to the great recycling plant in the sky, I always strip them of all useable screws and mounts as you never know when they might come in handy! So yeah, never in short supply of alternatives ; )

I really appreciate your help, thanks mate!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


KijanOZ, rep given!

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions and for your advice; its great to know the fans are quiet, somehow I got it into my head this case would be a noisy beast!

Cheers also for the link and advice on moving the fans around, will definitely do that, as for screws, well like most people, whenever I find myself with a junk case on its way to the great recycling plant in the sky, I always strip them of all useable screws and mounts as you never know when they might come in handy! So yeah, never in short supply of alternatives ; )

I really appreciate your help, thanks mate!


When it comes to fans, the general rule is that the bigger the fan, the slower it has to spin to generate the same amount of cooling power. The slower it spins, the quieter it is. Therefore, the big 200mm fans can cool very well while still being very quiet.


----------



## eskamobob1

Hey guys... My gpus generate a lot of heat so i was wondering if my temps would lower if I made my top fans intakes for some intense positive pressure and made my h70 an exast, because at this point my h70 is just pulling in The hot air from my gpus anyways


----------



## kita24

Thanks for that superhead, I have like, 7 decks here at home, but they all use 120mm fans which, even for the quiet ones are noisy and annoy the wife, which is why the only one near her is this dual core Wolfdale which only has a very quiet coolermaster cpu fan and a silent psu, no other system fans, so it is almost silent. I've never had a case that can hold a 200mm fan and so just assumed they must be noisy - my ignorance and wrong assumption there then!

I'll be building the HafX for a mate, but got tempted myself now as well; I had ordered a Phantom, but after reading through the NZXT forums and seeing the level of RMA's related to fan controllers and faulty fans, cancelled that, changed the order to a Silverstone Raven 2, but saw here a lot of people having issues with broken fans on arrival, so just cancelled that order and now find myself probably going for a HafX myself too. I did have some real concerns about the issues with the front panel CM had, but apparently all stock in stores with high product turnover should be revised stock, as it has dropped to Â£125 almost everywhere, that is a lot of case per pound so....I think I'm in too.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


Hey guys... My gpus generate a lot of heat so i was wondering if my temps would lower if I made my top fans intakes for some intense positive pressure and made my h70 an exast, because at this point my h70 is just pulling in The hot air from my gpus anyways


I've found that the best airflow configuration for keeping GPUs cool is front and side intake with back and top exhaust


----------



## YikesItsGood

Thanks for the help with the 912, but found a better solution: HAF 932 Advanced refurbished for 100 shipped. =)

Guess I'll be joining the club once this build is complete. =)


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YikesItsGood*


Thanks for the help with the 912, but found a better solution: HAF 932 Advanced refurbished for 100 shipped. =)

Guess I'll be joining the club once this build is complete. =)


Nice! Welcome to the club.


----------



## eskamobob1

Ok... Ty


----------



## Wbroach23

My Crosshair IV Formula Arrived today at 2:45pm U.S./Central time. YAY!!!


----------



## Thogar

I hate to keep asking this stuff but, is it possible to buy the amd 932 edition Side Panel?
i know you can buy one from CM thats for the 932 but i don't like that one because the view has rounded edges.
I like the amd one because the view is squared and i also like how the window is on the outside


----------



## KijanOZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


KijanOZ, rep given!

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions and for your advice; its great to know the fans are quiet, somehow I got it into my head this case would be a noisy beast!

Cheers also for the link and advice on moving the fans around, will definitely do that, as for screws, well like most people, whenever I find myself with a junk case on its way to the great recycling plant in the sky, I always strip them of all useable screws and mounts as you never know when they might come in handy! So yeah, never in short supply of alternatives ; )

I really appreciate your help, thanks mate!


Hey no problem!









By the way, the case comes with quite a number of screws that you can use for the top fans, so no worry for that! The only thing that's moderately annoying is you have to have JUST the right size screwdriver to fit through the first mounting hole on the fan to reach the screw. I find that a flathead screwdriver works better since you don't usually find a philips head that is big enough to turn the screw but small enough to fit into the hole.









Good luck! By the way, there's a blue version of the 200mm fans as well. Also, the LEDs are easy enough to change out, just need a bit of soldering skill and some resistors and of course the correct LEDs. They're 5mm.


----------



## kita24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Mmm hmmm, it's what I'm here for. Salt is gonna post more pics tonite hopefully.









Put some glass spacers under your standoffs and that will take care of that. Those are the Red Washers if you don't know what I'm talking about. They work awesomely.

















~Ceadder










Hey Ceadderman, I searched http://www.performance-pcs.com, as in your image link for both glass spacers & Red Washers to come up with a product name to search for in the UK, but came up with nothing. Would really like to get hold of some of these, just in case, could you possibly scrape around your grey matter to come up with a product name for them, or where you have sourced them on-line in the past please?

Despite remaining certain we are going to have to spring a mighty painful hundred bucks to get the custom dust filters shipped over here, there is just something about the sexy army girl Haf X that lures me so...


----------



## kita24

KijanOZ, thank you again for your help and sage advice!

I have a load of different screwdrivers here as I used to mess around with RC cars as a kid, and have both my dads old tools and ones I've picked up here and there, really must buy a toolbox one of these days...

I really hate case lighting with a passion, as for me, a decks only purpose is to do what I tell it, if I want something pretty to look at, I'll go outside ; ) But each to his/her own, and thanks for the tips ^^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


Hey Ceadderman, I searched http://www.performance-pcs.com, as in your image link for both glass spacers & Red Washers to come up with a product name to search for in the UK, but came up with nothing. Would really like to get hold of some of these, just in case, could you possibly scrape around your grey matter to come up with a product name for them, or where you have sourced them on-line in the past please?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23538


----------



## kita24

Hey Papa Smurf, thanks mate! Just did a double facepalm; I should have crossed the streams and tried mixing up both names










There is this really kooky, broken down type pc store nearish to me that I'm sure is a front, will pop down as I'm sure they would have these, otherwise the much less fun online shopping or overpriced Maplins will no doubt turn some up.

Thanks again man, may a thousand panty shots of Smurf girl be yours!


----------



## Ceadderman

Those are "mainboard glass washers". Quite handy when your I/O panel isn't lining up properly. I had to stack two pre standoff on my MoBo Tray to line my I/O panel up cleanly.









~Ceadder


----------



## kita24

Hey Ceadderman, found these:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/pkg-of-50-8m...-washers-47085

Were the ones you posted just a standard common or garden type? I haven't seen these included with a motherboard or case for years now...

If these will do the job, will grab them, they seem a bit cheap though...


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup I believe those are them. Kinda hard to tell since the pic is huge. But yes that would be the standard size.









~Ceadder


----------



## Thogar

So i take it you put those on both sides of the mounting holes?
i want these now lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


So i take it you put those on both sides of the mounting holes?
i want these now lol.


No no, they only go between the Standoff and the Mounting surface. I guess you could put them between the Standoff and the MoBo but that would be quite difficult. No need to use them if you don't have to.









~Ceadder


----------



## Thogar

wait are they for adjustment or are they to separate the motherboard mounting hole contacts (which are on both sides of the holes, which the standoff touches the bottom side contacts) from making contact with the standoff/case, which is to prevent anti static shock?
if you put one under the standoff wont their threading be making contact with the cases threading?
@[email protected] sorry i'm confused badly lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

It has nothing to do with electrical contact. The standoff's threads will still make the necessary ground for you. It's mainly used as an anti-vibration device or to adjust the spacing. For some reason Coolermaster doesn't include them with their cases. Every other case I've ever purchased over the years has included them along with the screws, standoffs, etc. except those from CoolerMaster. Makes me wonder about them.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sometimes they are needed and sometimes they are not. Of the 932s' I've had the pleasure of working with, only mine needed them for spacing. To me this is a motherboard issue and being that it is the MotherBoard should come with them not the Case. I have a container full of them so it really doesn't matter that manufacturers include them or not. But not everyone has these things right off the bat. People just getting into building their own systems as a hobby generally don't unless they come with their Rosewill tool kits. My kit came with them.

And as Smurf said they are used for anti-vibration and spacing issues.









~Ceadder


----------



## Thogar

ooooh, now that makes sense, thanks guys


----------



## wetfit9

Red to Green LED 200mm Fan Mod (used these: [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FJoe-Knows-Electronics-Clear-Green%2Fdp%2FB003N3YARA%2Fref%3Dsr_1_16%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1303709701%26sr%3D8-16]http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Knows-Electronics-Clear-Green/dp/B003N3YARA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1303709701&sr=8-16"]http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Knows-Electronics-Clear-Green/dp/B003N3YARA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1303709701&sr=8-16[/ame[/URL]] LEDs for the mod. They are *EXTREMELY* bright!)

I love nVidia and I love green, so, naturally this is what I did! Let me know what you guys think.







[/QUOTE]

Man, I had not been here for a week or so, been on the XSPC 750 water cooling kit site trying to get my water cooling on. I went to radio shack and got some green led's to do the mod and they come out looking yellow, they are so low. I was about to put some R4's from CM(green) up front. I come back here to catch up and what do I fine. I just placed an order from Amazon this morning, I guess I will have to place another. Thanks for posting the link for this as I am loving the green. More Pictures when I finish every thing.


----------



## Erick Silver

Right. So I am debating on replacing the NON LED 200MM top exhaust fan on my 922 with 2x120mm Red LED CM R4's whatcha all think?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The two 120 R4's will be louder than a single 200 would be and would move about the same amount of air. You might want to consider replacing the non led one with a CM Red LED 200.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13328123*
> The two 120 R4's will be louder than a single 200 would be and would move about the same amount of air. You might want to consider replacing the non led one with a CM Red LED 200.


This. R4s' are a bit dim as well so if this is for light the 200mm LED fan would be much better. Also introducing more electricity into the system can impact the temps. not so much with two 120s' but the large 200mm is honestly better in cooling.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kita24

Thank you Ceadderman and Papa Smurf for clearing that up and helping to void a potential headache inducing build! ; )


----------



## belle

Just checking back in. My boyfriend is helping me build my new rig. Will post pictures when it's down. See, I'm going with a girly theme. lol
Who won the April Hall of Fame? Was it Skibum? I love his blue theme but didn't see anyone in the April spot.


----------



## cutiecutest

Hi everybody.

i am seriously considering buying a Haf x or a Haf 932 advanced.

The only thing is i am left with a few questions and i hope you guys can help me out.

1.) since the Haf 932 or the Haf x doesn't have a dust filter do i need to clean out the case every week or every month. What is the timetable on that.

2.) since this is the first time that i am really puting an effort in buying a good case. usually i would cut back on the case so i can put in a better Mobo for example. but now overclocking has got me enthousiastic and when i stress test my current pc with stock fans and a old case and on stock settings after about 35 min my temps are getting above 100c. 100% load obv with prime 95. Now i am seeing in other parts of this forum people drawing down their airflow in the case in paint. This way you can see where to put the fans etc. Do u guys have paint drawings of haf 932 advanced on where to place what fans. Since i am still a beginner at this airflow concept.

i hope you guys can help me out,

kind regards,

cutiecutest


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13327673*
> Red to Green LED 200mm Fan Mod (used these: http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Knows-Electronics-Clear-Green/dp/B003N3YARA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1303709701&sr=8-16 LEDs for the mod. They are *EXTREMELY* bright!)
> 
> I love nVidia and I love green, so, naturally this is what I did! Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I had not been here for a week or so, been on the XSPC 750 water cooling kit site trying to get my water cooling on. I went to radio shack and got some green led's to do the mod and they come out looking yellow, they are so low. I was about to put some R4's from CM(green) up front. I come back here to catch up and what do I fine. I just placed an order from Amazon this morning, I guess I will have to place another. Thanks for posting the link for this as I am loving the green. More Pictures when I finish every thing.


$5.99 for 25 is not bad at all. I installed blue LED in my car's electric window buttons which had LED on the luxury option. LED projects are fun all though a bit tedious when you have fat pudgy fingers and you need to work with something that small... I liked the fact that I could then select my own color. Took it in the dealer the other day and the service guy saw it and asked me about it. Asked me if he could look and then as a side thing offer the "mod" to his customers. Told him why not. Got me a $75 discount on my repair...

LED's FTW!


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13328912*
> $5.99 for 25 is not bad at all. I installed blue LED in my car's electric window buttons which had LED on the luxury option. LED projects are fun all though a bit tedious when you have fat pudgy fingers and you need to work with something that small... I liked the fact that I could then select my own color. Took it in the dealer the other day and the service guy saw it and asked me about it. Asked me if he could look and then as a side thing offer the "mod" to his customers. Told him why not. Got me a $75 discount on my repair...
> 
> LED's FTW!


Nice, on that discount and will make a little money later, even better.

Funny cause at first I didn't even read the title, I just added five to my cart. When I went to check out, I was like wow, there are 25 in a bag. Most places it is only like two. I guess it is a good thing I learn to read.

Let me say this to anyone that is reading this that has not started modding or water cooling, DON'T start, cause once you do, you will be HOOK.


----------



## Intense

add me HAF 932 Advanced Edition


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Right. So I am debating on replacing the NON LED 200MM top exhaust fan on my 922 with 2x120mm Red LED CM R4's whatcha all think?


when i translanted my system a few weeks ago into a HAF-X i went ahead and bought 3 of the cm 200mm megaflow red led fans. i swapped out the door panel fan and installed a second one in the top. this is what the case should have come with imo. also added a 12" red led "sunstick" i got off newegg for almost nothing.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cutiecutest*


Hi everybody.

i am seriously considering buying a Haf x or a Haf 932 advanced.

The only thing is i am left with a few questions and i hope you guys can help me out.

1.) since the Haf 932 or the Haf x doesn't have a dust filter do i need to clean out the case every week or every month. What is the timetable on that.

2.) since this is the first time that i am really puting an effort in buying a good case. usually i would cut back on the case so i can put in a better Mobo for example. but now overclocking has got me enthousiastic and when i stress test my current pc with stock fans and a old case and on stock settings after about 35 min my temps are getting above 100c. 100% load obv with prime 95. Now i am seeing in other parts of this forum people drawing down their airflow in the case in paint. This way you can see where to put the fans etc. Do u guys have paint drawings of haf 932 advanced on where to place what fans. Since i am still a beginner at this airflow concept.

i hope you guys can help me out,

kind regards,

cutiecutest


As for the dusting it really just depends. I haven't dusted my case once yet and I've had it for almost a year and it's still not too bad, although I probably should at some point. It all depends on how dusty your house is.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hmm I don't think 2x200MM fans will fit at the top of my case. So I will get 1x200MM and then maybe the NZXT Light "rope" .


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


Nice, on that discount and will make a little money later, even better.

Funny cause at first I didn't even read the title, I just added five to my cart. When I went to check out, I was like wow, there are 25 in a bag. Most places it is only like two. I guess it is a good thing I learn to read.

Let me say this to anyone that is reading this that has not started modding or water cooling, DON'T start, cause once you do, you will be HOOK.


Modding is an addiction... but at least it's healthy unlike drugs and such. Expensive... but so are wives/gf's...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hmm I don't think 2x200MM fans will fit at the top of my case. So I will get 1x200MM and then maybe the NZXT Light "rope".


One on top and one on the side... plus the one on the front. Couple that with a decent 120mm exhaust and you should be golden.


----------



## Erick Silver

No side fan thanks. I have the Storn Sniper Windowed side panel on my 922 and theres no fan mount.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13164177*
> OK Heres the pictures I promised.


Sorry for double post but this is my case.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


No side fan thanks. I have the Storn Sniper Windowed side panel on my 922 and theres no fan mount.


Ahhhhh... ok. You know, If I remember my old 922 correctly, you can also consider 140 mm fan's on top. Correct?


----------



## Erick Silver

Actually I believe you are right. those are 140mm fan mounts up there. Let me double check.

Yep


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Actually I believe you are right. those are 140mm fan mounts up there. Let me double check.

Yep


Nice... memory still works. You may be able to find some decent 140's then. I personally can't say since I never bothered to look. Then, my case went tumbling down the desk onto the floor. So, I never got a chance to look into options.


----------



## Erick Silver

I think I am gonna go with the 1x Red LED 200mm and the NZXT Rope Light.


----------



## cutiecutest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cutiecutest*


Hi everybody.

i am seriously considering buying a Haf x or a Haf 932 advanced.

The only thing is i am left with a few questions and i hope you guys can help me out.

1.) since the Haf 932 or the Haf x doesn't have a dust filter do i need to clean out the case every week or every month. What is the timetable on that.

2.) since this is the first time that i am really puting an effort in buying a good case. usually i would cut back on the case so i can put in a better Mobo for example. but now overclocking has got me enthousiastic and when i stress test my current pc with stock fans and a old case and on stock settings after about 35 min my temps are getting above 100c. 100% load obv with prime 95. Now i am seeing in other parts of this forum people drawing down their airflow in the case in paint. This way you can see where to put the fans etc. Do u guys have paint drawings of haf 932 advanced on where to place what fans. Since i am still a beginner at this airflow concept.

i hope you guys can help me out,

kind regards,

cutiecutest



Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


As for the dusting it really just depends. I haven't dusted my case once yet and I've had it for almost a year and it's still not too bad, although I probably should at some point. It all depends on how dusty your house is.


It is good to know, allthough my fans will atract a lot of dust thanks to my floor carpet but then again i clean out my case every 1-2 months.

Do you by any chance know if there are any blueprints that you know of that shows where to put the fans and if they need to be input or output for optimal airflow?


----------



## Erick Silver

Front Fan - 200mm - Intake
Top Fan(s) - Exhaust
Rear Fan - 120mm(?) - Exhaust
Side Fan(s) - Intake
Bottom Fan - Intake


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Front Fan - 200mm - Intake
Top Fan(s) - Exhaust
Rear Fan - 120mm(?) - Exhaust
Side Fan(s) - Intake
Bottom Fan - Intake


@cutiecutest ^This is the setup I use too.
200mm side fan , 200mm front fan, and 120mm bottom fan are intakes, and 140mm rear fan, 200mm top fan, and 120mm top fan are exhaust.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


$5.99 for 25 is not bad at all. I installed blue LED in my car's electric window buttons which had LED on the luxury option. LED projects are fun all though a bit tedious when you have fat pudgy fingers and you need to work with something that small... I liked the fact that I could then select my own color. Took it in the dealer the other day and the service guy saw it and asked me about it. Asked me if he could look and then as a side thing offer the "mod" to his customers. Told him why not. Got me a $75 discount on my repair...

LED's FTW!


These arrived in my mailbox on Thursday, going to put two in my front panel (hoping they're not yellow-ish...) and assuming they're not, will use 12 more to replace the blue LEDs in my Rheobux Extreme. I'll gladly give anyone who wants some my leftovers (should be 30 or more!).










50 Green 3mm diffused LEDs for $3.14 shipped, from California!

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-x-3mm-Green-L...item45f902071a


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclometric*


These arrived in my mailbox on Thursday, going to put two in my front panel (hoping they're not yellow-ish...) and assuming they're not, will use 12 more to replace the blue LEDs in my Rheobux Extreme. I'll gladly give anyone who wants some my leftovers (should be 30 or more!).










50 Green 3mm diffused LEDs for $3.14 shipped, from California!

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-x-3mm-Green-L...item45f902071a


I am always a little late, I just ordered some this morning.


----------



## cutiecutest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


@cutiecutest ^This is the setup I use too.
200mm side fan , 200mm front fan, and 120mm bottom fan are intakes, and 140mm rear fan, 200mm top fan, and 120mm top fan are exhaust.


can i ask you one more question u say that u have an intake fan at the bottom but isn't that useless since the thing stands on the floor or on your desk but never the less how does that fan suck in air does the HAF have legs under it so it is moved up a bit cause i find that a little confusing.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cutiecutest*


can i ask you one more question u say that u have an intake fan at the bottom but isn't that useless since the thing stands on the floor or on your desk but never the less how does that fan suck in air does the HAF have legs under it so it is moved up a bit cause i find that a little confusing.


I have the 932 and it comes with screw on feet so yes it sits up off the floor enough to draw in air.


----------



## Ikthus

I kind of want to add the wheels to my HAF X but I'm afraid of using it because the PSU will suck in a lot of dust from my carpeted floor. Right now it's sitting on a slab of wood...what do you guys think?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cutiecutest*


Hi everybody.

i am seriously considering buying a Haf x or a Haf 932 advanced.

The only thing is i am left with a few questions and i hope you guys can help me out.

1.) since the Haf 932 or the Haf x doesn't have a dust filter do i need to clean out the case every week or every month. What is the timetable on that.

2.) since this is the first time that i am really puting an effort in buying a good case. usually i would cut back on the case so i can put in a better Mobo for example. but now overclocking has got me enthousiastic and when i stress test my current pc with stock fans and a old case and on stock settings after about 35 min my temps are getting above 100c. 100% load obv with prime 95. Now i am seeing in other parts of this forum people drawing down their airflow in the case in paint. This way you can see where to put the fans etc. Do u guys have paint drawings of haf 932 advanced on where to place what fans. Since i am still a beginner at this airflow concept.

i hope you guys can help me out,

kind regards,

cutiecutest


If you have Windows Paint(you should) you can take a side pic from Newegg.com of any Case. Save the pic to your Desktop. Open it with WPaint to edit it.

Now here is the fun part.

Top Fan is Exhaust. Red Arrow Up for that Fan.
Rear Fan is Exhaust. Red Arrow Left for that fan.
Front Fan is Intake. Blue Arrow Left for that fan.
Side fan is Intake. Just put a "+" about where it will come in at.
There you go.









The thing is though that there are so many vents on a 932 that I had to buy filters for mine because with birds in a house things can get a little dusty. I covered the front bay plates that I haven't removed with Electrical tape as well as the HDD bay vents. These cabinets have such good airflow that doing so didn't even impact my temps. If it did it had to be ~1c.

My 932 sits atop double stacked 932 feet. My brothers system sits on the wheels. I traded my wheels to him because I'm not keen on my CPU roller skating off the desk. His sits half on carpet half off. Surprisingly enough he doesn't have a lot of dust in his case. It's pretty dependent on how dusty the environment is.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My 932 sits atop double stacked 932 feet. My brothers system sits on the wheels. I traded my wheels to him because I'm not keen on my CPU roller skating off the desk. His sits half on carpet half off. Surprisingly enough he doesn't have a lot of dust in his case. It's pretty dependent on how dusty the environment is.









~Ceadder










^This. My 932 sits on carpet and it really doesn't collect a lot of dust.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cutiecutest*


can i ask you one more question u say that u have an intake fan at the bottom but isn't that useless since the thing stands on the floor or on your desk but never the less how does that fan suck in air does the HAF have legs under it so it is moved up a bit cause i find that a little confusing.


A lot depends on the case. One of the nice things about the Coolermaster 690's are the large feet it comes with. Otherwise you can replace the stock feet with any number of larger ones to increase the distance between the floor and the bottom of the case. You can pickup rubber feet like these in various thicknesses from 1/4" to over an inch and a half. I'll probably be picking some up for my new case next week as it only has small 1/4" feet which isn't even close to enough to run the PSU with the fan facing down even on a wood floor.


----------



## black!ce

You Tube


----------



## BradleyW

Is it possible to mount my H50 at the front or top of my haf x for better temps?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Is it possible to mount my H50 at the front or top of my haf x for better temps?


At the Front. In order to mount it up top you have to have an adapter of sorts made or purchased.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

How do i install it at the front? Near the 5.25's or the HDD bay? Thank you.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How do i install it at the front? Near the 5.25's or the HDD bay? Thank you.


I believe you put it in the 5.25" bays. Certainly not near the HDD bay.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How do i install it at the front? Near the 5.25's or the HDD bay? Thank you.


You mount it in the 5.25 bays. You can either use zip ties or you can get a 4 in 3 device and use that to mount the kit. I think there are a couple guys in the H50/H70 group that have mounted theirs in the front via 4 in 3 device so they'd probably be the best people to ask.









Someone even used long bolts but since I don't know the specifics of it I won't attempt to walk you through that. Sorry.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You mount it in the 5.25 bays. You can either use zip ties or you can get a 4 in 3 device and use that to mount the kit. I think there are a couple guys in the H50/H70 group that have mounted theirs in the front via 4 in 3 device so they'd probably be the best people to ask.









Someone even used long bolts but since I don't know the specifics of it I won't attempt to walk you through that. Sorry.









~Ceadder










4 in 3 device?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


4 in 3 device?


This...



You can mount it in three 5.25 bays and leave the front cover off to mount a 120 fan at the front.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would try some zip ties at first to see how well it works before spending money on a 4in3 device. If you have an old CD or DVD drive laying around that doesn't work anymore you can take it apart and use the outer shell to make a 5.25" bay bracket to screw it into fairly easily if you have access to a Dremel or similar tool


----------



## BradleyW

Well i do have 3 5.25 bays free anyway. I just don't want my pipes to bend much. it's destroying performance. Am all out of zip ties too. I do have an old cd drive however i don't have any tools whatsoever.

By your methods, would the rad be laying down like a cd drive or stood up?

Edit: How did this guy install the rad like that? I see nothing screwed in.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well i do have 3 5.25 bays free anyway. I just don't want my pipes to bend much. it's destroying performance. Am all out of zip ties too. I do have an old cd drive however i don't have any tools whatsoever.

By your methods, would the rad be laying down like a cd drive or stood up?

Edit: How did this guy install the rad like that? I see nothing screwed in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxq09QPt_20


He probably installed it via 120 mount at the top. I will have to view his vid to figure it out though.









It looks like he's got some kind of adapter that he's mounted to. He didn't spend a lot of time on it and didn't separate the top.









~Ceadder


----------



## FannBlade

Hey guys I've had a lot of trouble with my internet and I've been trying to get my servers moved and updated. You may have noticed all my pics are down.

I will update everything when I'm sure everything has propagated and is stable.


----------



## RedXIIIx

I already asked this, but I would like to do so again, to get more opinions, and because I just assembled my loop. *CPU is water cooled, but the video cards are NOT.* I was originally planning on going with option 2, but I accidentally ended up installing the fans backwards, thus I have option 1.

Three choices (see attachments);

1) Everything is intake besides the rear.
+ Cool air will be brought through the rad
+ Positive pressure
- Hot air will be put into the case
- Hot air rises
- Lack of exhaust air flow

2) Everything is intake besides the top
+ Hot air will leave the case
+ Hot air rises
+ Rear intake may help cool the rad air?
- Pulling hot air through the rad
- Negative pressure

3) Same as 2, but with a rear exhaust.
+ Hot air will leave the case
+ Hot air rises
+ Rear exhaust will help dissipate heat from video cards -> cool rad air?
- Pulling hot air through the rad
- Negative pressure

I've heard the argument that the top should always be an exhaust due to hot air rising, but doesn't that only hold true in an uncontrolled environment? Regardless, the fans will direct the flow. Do the fans actually "work harder" to push hot air down?

Two more quick questions;
1) Would I be a look at just a 1-3C difference in temps between the setups?
2) How much of a difference in temperature would you expect me to see if I replaced the top 200mm fans with 3 120mm fans? I know that using 120mm fans are better, but I'm doubting it is worth spending $40 on, plus wasting 2 200mm fans.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ceadderman

Honestly option 3 is the best option. If you're not cooling your GPUx with h2o as well then it only makes sense to exhaust the heat out of your system every way possible. This also takes it easier on your CPU loop to cool your CPU and not have to fight any residual heat that doesn't need to be there. Also there is no way your PSU can exhaust into the case. Only one way there and that's out the back.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Deegs

I would like to add my 922. Always interested in suggestions and thanks for looking.


----------



## jyk

Hello Fellow HAF Owners,

I should introduce myself and case; Hi I'm Jyk, the proud owner of a HAF 912, (I'll have a pic soon).

Thanks,

Jyk


----------



## RedXIIIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13338068*
> Honestly option 3 is the best option. If you're not cooling your GPUx with h2o as well then it only makes sense to exhaust the heat out of your system every way possible. This also takes it easier on your CPU loop to cool your CPU and not have to fight any residual heat that doesn't need to be there.


That's what I was thinking. I'll probably go with that unless somebody can convince me otherwise. My only concern is the negative pressure. Not really looking forward to the excessive dust balls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13338068*
> Also there is no way your PSU can exhaust into the case. Only one way there and that's out the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


True...my PSU has a fan on the top, but I suppose that would actually be an intake.

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedXIIIx;13338388*
> That's what I was thinking. I'll probably go with that unless somebody can convince me otherwise. My only concern is the negative pressure. Not really looking forward to the excessive dust balls.
> 
> True...my PSU has a fan on the top, but I suppose that would actually be an intake.
> 
> Thanks


Actually there shouldn't be any negative pressure. With the grills throughout the whole Cabinet any negative pressure is replaced by positive pressure. About the only way I believe you would have negative pressure is if you were to completely seal off all the grills not associated with the fans.









And you could always change the orientation of the PSU fan. But you'd have to bust your warranty and flip it so that it would exhaust instead of intake.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxiiix;13337940*
> 2) everything is intake besides the top
> + hot air will leave the case
> + hot air rises
> + rear intake may help cool the rad air?
> - pulling hot air through the rad
> - negative pressure
> 
> 3) same as 2, but with a rear exhaust.
> + hot air will leave the case
> + hot air rises
> + rear exhaust will help dissipate heat from video cards -> cool rad air?
> - pulling hot air through the rad
> - negative pressure
> 
> what do you guys think?


*Dust!*


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13337229*
> Hey guys I've had a lot of trouble with my internet and I've been trying to get my servers moved and updated. You may have noticed all my pics are down.
> 
> I will update everything when I'm sure everything has propagated and is stable.


Bring beer when you come back!!!

No worries man... take your time. I know how that goes.


----------



## Calaros

Add Me









I am the proud owner of a HAF X, and like any modder the first thing i do is disassemble it right out of the box


----------



## Ceadderman

That's not a HAF X. I don't know what that is but it's not a HAF X.
















Gotcha! Man this sodoes not work without white.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

According to the box in the background it should be....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


According to the box in the background it should be....


I know it is. I can tell that the top is off. I was bein a stinker.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I know it is. I can tell that the top is off. I was bein a stinker.









~Ceadder











Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

Don't mind me then... it's the meds acting up again.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calaros*


Add Me









I am the proud owner of a HAF X, and like any modder the first thing i do is disassemble it right out of the box










Great picture; answers a few questions on the modability of the top section. Someone has got to fit a massive rad one of these days.


----------



## Calaros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceadderman*


i know it is. I can tell that the top is off. I was bein a stinker. :d

~ceadder


















lol


----------



## disgorge




----------



## Calaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;13343964*
> Great picture; answers a few questions on the modability of the top section. Someone has got to fit a massive rad one of these days.


I thought it was quite a crappy pic, lol

I will be attempting my first WC set-up on this case later and i may just have to try to see what i can do


----------



## FannBlade

OK guys I have servers moved and all pics backup. Unfortunately I thinks about 4 times slower than my old one, I hope it's just the DNS is still propagating.

*On another note I will be leaving the HAF Club. I want to put my attention to how-to's and articles and some theme builds. Someone PM'ed me about doing a bulldozer and I just can't get it out of my mind.
So we as a Club will need to find a new OP I have asked couple members I know and waiting a response. I would be glad to put up a poll if need be just let me know. Let me know who could do a good lob maintaining this busy thread.
Whoever takes it over I can maintain the HoF images or they can make a new layout.

It's been great fun and I really appreciate everyone allowing me to be the OP for the team.
I will get it all updates done before I turn it over.

Thanks for your support FannBlade*


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutiecutest;13332422*
> can i ask you one more question u say that u have an intake fan at the bottom but isn't that useless since the thing stands on the floor or on your desk but never the less how does that fan suck in air does the HAF have legs under it so it is moved up a bit cause i find that a little confusing.


I have a HAF 922 and it has feet on it too. Raises it about 1/2 inch off the desk. Maybe 3/4 inch


----------



## Wbroach23

Your welcome Fannblade, that was me that PM'd you about the dozer case, dont forget it has to have the exhaust stacks seat and levers too







lol it was a pretty awesome IDEA huh?

P.S. PM me the Build log when you start it i'de like to see how you build it so i can compare it to my crappy drawing I'm sure it will be way better than the drawing i did cause i cant draw for shizz.









I can try to send you a copy of the pic for what i was thinking, bare in mind though it looks like a 10 year old that sucks at drawing drew it lol.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Your welcome Fannblade that was me lol it was a pretty awesome IDEA huh?


Yea thanks that will probably cost me $1000, blade lift and track drive motors! LOL
Thats the same way I draw.

OK team I have a new op for the HAF club. He has a HAF932 plus a huge folding farm. Very knowledgeable on wide range of topics and I think he will serve you all very well. I will have him take over when I do the updates.

Everyone please welcome Klue22


----------



## Wbroach23

Well if you need anything let me know I'de like to be able to contribute some if i can, And am looking forward too seeing how you do everything on the dozer case.


----------



## Wbroach23

Howdy Klue, I still gata get pics up to actually be on the list for this club so look for my posts lol. I gata borrow a camera because my phone is a piece and my pc wont recognize it.

EDIT: sorry about the double post I got excited about the bulldozer and wasnt thinking lol.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hi klue!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm howdy?









If he's gonna OP he cannot be shy. That's a requirement of the HAF club.









Bien venue.









~Ceadder


----------



## kita24

Would somebody awfully mind uploading a shot of a HAfX's revised front panel please, and confirm if it is a piece of hard plastic/board underneath or just a flexible piece of plastic sheet? I did see the thread below, but its hard to tell from the shots. Many thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...burned-12.html


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Yea thanks that will probably cost me $1000, blade lift and track drive motors! LOL
Thats the same way I draw.

OK team I have a new op for the HAF club. He has a HAF932 plus a huge folding farm. Very knowledgeable on wide range of topics and I think he will serve you all very well. I will have him take over when I do the updates.

Everyone please welcome Klue22


Oh Fann you embarrass me...









Hello everyone!








I'll try to be a good leader and not let everyone down.








I just noticed there are ~900 members to this club









*scrambles to find old public speaking textbook


----------



## Kahbrohn

Isn't there like a rule that states that all new OP's are supposed to have all thread member's over to their house for a Free BBQ & Free drinks???


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Isn't there like a rule that states that all new OP's are supposed to have all thread member's over to their house for a Free BBQ & Free drinks???











Fann, I was not made aware of that stipulation...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










Fann, I was not made aware of that stipulation...


Yah an every 1nd Tuesday of the month is Topless Tuesday. It relieves the boredom that arises from those tediously long Windows Update sessions.







hehe

~Ceadder


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yah an every 1nd Tuesday of the month is Topless Tuesday. It relieves the boredom that arises from those tediously long Windows Update sessions.







hehe

~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yah an every 1nd Tuesday of the month is Topless Tuesday. It relieves the boredom that arises from those tediously long Windows Update sessions.







hehe

~Ceadder










Man... sitting around topless.... while windows updates is just wrong!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yah an every 1nd Tuesday of the month is Topless Tuesday. It relieves the boredom that arises from those tediously long Windows Update sessions.







hehe

~Ceadder










Hmmm, is there cake? If so then I am so down for that.








and my windows updates take forever on my 512k internet.


----------



## Erick Silver

Howdy Klue. There are a lot of helpful people here. I too would be willing to help with whaterver knowledge I have available to me.

Now, would you like your Straight jacket in plain white or is there a specific custom color you would prefer?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Now, would you like your Straight jacket in plain white or is there a specific custom color you would prefer?


OCN blue would be cool. Also, do you think I could get the flame emblems on there as well? or would that be too much...


----------



## RonB94GT

Welcome Klue. Fanblade did a great job with this club adding the HOF and some other stuff. Now it's you're turn to take it up another notch.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Isn't there like a rule that states that all new OP's are supposed to have all thread member's over to their house for a Free BBQ & Free drinks???



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










Fann, I was not made aware of that stipulation...


That's what I'm talking about! It cost a fortune in hot dogs and beer.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hot Dogs?? Hell no! Better be NY Strips!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hot Dogs?? Hell no! Better be NY Strips!


Lol I can see it now:

"Hello? Yes, I'm going to need 960 8oz steaks, the best you have"
...........
......
...
"What do you mean you can't do that?!?!?! What kind of a Wal-Mart Super Center are you?!?!?!"


----------



## Kahbrohn

"... and 250 kegs of beer!"


----------



## FannBlade

Ok list updated
I will updated the HoF next

All Done


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


That's what I'm talking about! It cost a fortune in hot dogs and beer.


No, Brats and Mountain Dew. You guys are rowdy enough sober.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No, Brats and Mountain Dew. You guys are rowdy enough sober.



















A lot are probably underage too.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No, Brats and Mountain Dew. You guys are rowdy enough sober.










Oh... and Mountain Dew won't get us all hyper then??? Imagine this, we'd be like OC'ing hamsters on caffeine!

The underage thing is probably true... ok.... no beer then. Give me root beer though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Oh... and Mountain Dew won't get us all hyper then??? Imagine this, we'd be like OC'ing hamsters on caffeine!

The underage thing is probably true... ok.... no beer then. Give me root beer though.


I can deal with some BK or some Wright & Allen.

Hyper is fine, it's the falling down sloppy drunk part that I like to avoid.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I can deal with some BK or some Wright & Allen.

Hyper is fine, it's the falling down sloppy drunk part that I like to avoid.


I can't imagine being drunk and overclocking would go well together...


----------



## FannBlade

Changes are in progress.

Thanks for all your support guys! I really appreciated it.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13355912*
> Hyper is fine, it's _the falling down sloppy drunk part that I like to avoid._


I hear you on that!!! Electricity and alcohol do not mix anyways....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13356061*
> Changes are in progress.
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys! I really appreciated it.


I've been through that a few times so I knew exactly what was going on when I saw it.

Thanks for all that you've done in the thread Fann.







:


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Bit nervous for a minute, it returned "417 Expectation Failed" when I hit merge, but it worked. Ownership transferred, thanks for your cooperation guys.


----------



## Wbroach23

I'll bring my own beer no one gets any without proper ID lmao.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13356312*
> Bit nervous for a minute, it returned "417 Expectation Failed" when I hit merge, but it worked. Ownership transferred, thanks for your cooperation guys.


Don't you love it when stuff like that happens.


----------



## Klue22

Haha that would have freaked me out. Thinking I'd wiped out 13.5k posts in a single click.


----------



## Erick Silver

Can I bring my Coke and Captain Morgan Tattoo Rum?? I swear that's all I want to drink.


----------



## ERDesertFox

Hey everyone, posting here cuz I would like to join the club and enjoy in the fun with the rest. Here are the pics of my case. Enjoy


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erdesertfox;13357228*
> hey everyone, posting here cuz i would like to join the club and enjoy in the fun with the rest. Here are the pics of my case. Enjoy


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Cable manage that thing man!


----------



## cyclometric

Worklog updated _<--latest update_ or use link in sig for the thread.

I'm about 20 minutes away from shutting down my current system to finish sleeving the PSU and other wires, and then won't be back up until I'm in my shiny new HAF 932!! See you on the 'other side'!! Well, maybe I'll be jonesing and I'll check in with Tapatalk... anyway, wish me luck on sleeving PSU & cable management! Cheers,


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;13357576*
> Worklog updated _<--latest update_ or use link in sig for the thread.
> 
> I'm about 20 minutes away from shutting down my current system to finish sleeving the PSU and other wires, and then won't be back up until I'm in my shiny new HAF 932!! See you on the 'other side'!! Well, maybe I'll be jonesing and I'll check in with Tapatalk... anyway, wish me luck on sleeving PSU & cable management! Cheers,


Good luck. Beeing a Kawasaki guy love the paint scheme.


----------



## BradleyW

Guy's me HAF-X stock side fan is mega loud compared to the rest of the rig. Idea's?


----------



## Rangerscott

Ok. I can now be added to the list. Slowly but surely I'll finish it.


----------



## ERDesertFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13357304*
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Cable manage that thing man!


lol honestly thats the best I can get. I've got the other half of wires you cant see running in the back. The rest (which you see) wouldnt fit running in the back so i just tried to tuck it all in at the bottom of the HDD rack or bottom of the 5.25 bay area


----------



## Thogar

Ah cool, Welcome Klue!
I've never seen a thread get, how do you say... an "OP Swap" before, that's pretty cool


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Ah cool, Welcome Klue!
I've never seen a thread get, how do you say... an "OP Swap" before, that's pretty cool










I'd say it involves blood oaths and secret rituals...


----------



## Thogar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I'd say it involves blood oaths and secret rituals...










I like where this is going... gives me an idea for a case theme lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I've been through that a few times so I knew exactly what was going on when I saw it.

Thanks for all that you've done in the thread Fann.







:


2nded. Thanks for stepping in Fann it was much appreciated.









An I better see some Guinness in the Cooler or there'll be hell to pay.









~Ceadder


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Guy's me HAF-X stock side fan is mega loud compared to the rest of the rig. Idea's?


You mean the stock 200mm fan on the side panel? It must be bad if its noisy. You could try lubing it if the bearing is accessible under the rear label. Otherwise, you can replace it with another stock fan or the CM LED version


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13361188*
> You mean the stock 200mm fan on the side panel? It must be bad if its noisy. You could try lubing it if the bearing is accessible under the rear label. Otherwise, you can replace it with another stock fan or the CM LED version


That or it may be skewed to the door a bit. Might try remounting it to the door and tightening the screws in an criss cross pattern a little at a time to make sure it's got consistent pressure on all four mounts. Nothing like the racket loose fans make on metal. My front fan had to be remounted when my 932 came NIB.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Another problem you can run into with large fans like that is the side panel flexing. You might want to run a small strip if foam tape between the fan and the case to see if that helps.


----------



## Klue22

Okay guys I have a question. How would you all feel about me putting the members lists into some google spreadsheets? It would make it a lot easier for me to edit (that list in BBcode is massive). If we're committed to keeping the current layout I understand.








Don't wanna cause too much of a fuss just after I take over.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Okay guys I have a question. How would you all feel about me putting the members lists into some google spreadsheets? It would make it a lot easier for me to edit (that list in BBcode is massive). If we're committed to keeping the current layout I understand.








Don't wanna cause too much of a fuss just after I take over.










Should probably start a poll about it. That way everyone gets a say.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

A poll sounds great; let me know if you mess up making one and I'll fix it.


----------



## ski-bum

I think we're suppose to start nominations for the Hall of Fame for May.
Not really sure, because the rules aren't really clear. lol


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Okay guys I have a question. How would you all feel about me putting the members lists into some google spreadsheets? It would make it a lot easier for me to edit (that list in BBcode is massive). If we're committed to keeping the current layout I understand.








Don't wanna cause too much of a fuss just after I take over.










I don't really care, because I pretty much never look at the OP anyway... lol


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


I think we're suppose to start nominations for the Hall of Fame for May.
Not really sure, because the rules aren't really clear. lol


Yep that's correct.
Nominations will be taking place from now through the 15th. After that voting will take place till the 31st. I will announce the winner on the 31st after voting is over (exact time yet to be determined).

Also, some of you may have noticed the poll in the thread. Please select which option you would prefer. Those of you not knowing what google docs looks like I encourage you to see my 24/7 Folders Club.

Lastly I'm now updating the OP with our latest additions to the club.


----------



## ski-bum

With the HUGE amount of members this club has, Google docs only is the only way to go.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13366812*
> With the HUGE amount of members this club has, Google docs only is the only way to go.


That's my inclination but I want the people to decide. Btw I got the files from Fannblade so hopefully I should get around to replacing your pic in post #2 soon.


----------



## ikem




----------



## Grief

Question for HAF X owners, I'm sure this question has been answered before but I thought this might be the best way to get a clear answer to my questions.

How many optional fans can I place in the HAF X, the newegg page is less then informative on this. I've seen from other sources that you can place one in the Video Card air duct, one on top, and I've seen some people mount two on the 5.25 inch bays (this may be water cooling though). Just for some information, what are the different sizes of all of these fan mounts? I know the top is 200mm, and I'm guessing the rest are 120mm.

Just some confirmation on this point, it looks like you can remove the 3.5 inch bays for better airflow. Then could I mount a 2.5 inch SSD and a 3.5 inch Storage HDD in the 5.25 inch bays? Does it come with all of the required tools to do this? My SSD is just a bare drive, would I have to purchase an adapter as well?

EDIT: From the CM product page
Quote:


> VGA Fan Duct:120 x 25 mm or 120 x 38 mm fan x 1(optional)
> VGA Holder:80 x 15 mm fan x 1(optional)


So it looks like the optional ones are the top, one in the duct, and an 80mm one on the VGA holder. Which I believe is the thing that holds up your CF or SLI cards, seems kind of redundant since you have the 200mm side fan right there as well.
Quote:


> 2.5"/3.5"- SATA HDD Drive Bay 2 (converted from 5.25" drive bays)


so this confirms my second statement...pretty much answered both my questions myself lol

Except this part:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13368182*
> Then could I mount a 2.5 inch SSD and a 3.5 inch Storage HDD in the 5.25 inch bays? Does it come with all of the required tools to do this? My SSD is just a bare drive, would I have to purchase an adapter as well?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13367745*


Sweet looking pics man, I added a link to them next to your name in the OP.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13369576*
> Sweet looking pics man, I added a link to them next to your name in the OP.


I'm liking that 912, though the silver screws holding the window in should probably see some paint(possibly that nommy Red) or get swapped out for some Black ones.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

My haf x side fan tickers. If i lay the PC on it's back, the ticking is reduced a lot. I've secured the fan and anti dust grill secure along with the side panel however there is still some ticking noises. Any advice would be awesome! Cheers.


----------



## kita24

ezveedub, I have heard some people on Youtube saying the filter can sometimes not be seated properly, a bit of which can knock into the fan causing noise, a fair few people have said that 200mm+ fans mounted upright can cause noise after a while due to the sleeved bearings or something? I hope you get it sorted, as after an old Lian-Li case I had ages ago developed a rattle I couldn't fix, I took great joy taking it to case hell with an oversized mallet ; )


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13367745*


Looks good, i like the red buttons








have you thought about using rivets for the window, the ones that cooler master use would look nice, if you can find them that is


----------



## jammo2k5

How have i never posted here before



























Im in with a HAF X.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13370481*
> My haf x side fan tickers. If i lay the PC on it's back, the ticking is reduced a lot. I've secured the fan and anti dust grill secure along with the side panel however there is still some ticking noises. Any advice would be awesome! Cheers.


Take the fan completely off of the side panel and see if it still ticks. If so then the bearing may be defective, worn out, or drying out. You might be able to re-lube it to see if that helps in that case, but I don't guarantee it. In fact, I can't guarantee that fan can even be taken apart to lube it. This guide from ehume should be able to walk you through the process.


----------



## BradleyW

Held it upwards in my hand. Tickers a bit. It's the fan. Did the test before seeing your post. I think i have an antec 200mm fan. I should try that.


----------



## BradleyW

Putting WD40 into the main part of the fan has fixed it. It leaked out from nowhere though, so am running it outside the case for a good 30 mins before installing it


----------



## THC Butterz

Got rid of my 912, and I loved that case so much, i decided to buy the HAF X, however my DSL has been down for 8 days now so I'm running at a grand total of 4 kbps so i cant upload any pics until i get a decent connection again


----------



## Rai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13371117*
> Got rid of my 912, and I loved that case so much, i decided to buy the HAF X, however my DSL has been down for 8 days now so I'm running at a grand total of 4 kbps so i cant upload any pics until i get a decent connection again


Are you in the UK by any chance and have Bt as the isp as this keeps happening to me since the easter weekend


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow that was a big jump in price. Going from a 912 to a HAF X? Kudos!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13371084*
> Putting WD40 into the main part of the fan has fixed it. It leaked out from nowhere though, so am running it outside the case for a good 30 mins before installing it


That will actually cause the bearing to wear out faster. WD40 and all of the other sprays are way too thin. You need to use a GOOD lubricant from a BOTTLE, not spray such as sewing machine lube, fishing reel lube, Rem Oil, etc. as outlined in the guide I posted the link to. By using WD40 you now need to take that fan completely apart, wipe ALL of the existing lube out, then apply a proper lubricant or that fan's bearing will wear out in a couple of months.

WD40 isn't actually a lubricant. It's a Water Dispersal agent that has limited lubricating properties. The only purpose I've ever found for it that is worth a darn is to clean out lock cylinders so they don't stick or freeze in winter. There is absolutely nothing on a computer that will benefit by spraying that crap on it.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rai;13371193*
> Are you in the UK by any chance and have Bt as the isp as this keeps happening to me since the easter weekend


no, i had AT&T and switched to net zero for dsl, the switching process didnt go smoothly and now because i still have at&t for my phone lines both companys are screwing with me, i might just hook up to a cable isp


----------



## THC Butterz

took me 30min to upload (F**K Dial-up) but heres a pic of my HAF X


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then try cropping and resizing the image prior to uploading it then. Dropping it down to 800 x 600 makes it still appear quite nicely and is only 92kb instead of 560 which would take a lot less time to upload on dial-up.


----------



## Ceadderman

Man I wish CoolerMaster would sell those shrouds on their site.









Hey Butterz when you're back on DSL you might look into uploading your pics to Photobucket. Makes it so much simpler when all you have to do in this instance is post a link.
























PHOTOBUCKET FTW!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Dissentience

Photobucket









Imageshack ftw


----------



## PapaSmurf

To be quite honest they both suck big time because they've both allowed more users and files than they have bandwidth to support.


----------



## Ceadderman

True, but I'm not a big fan of Imageshack cause of their AV defeating popups. I have popups disabled and for some reason Imageshack always sneaks one in when I click a link taking me to a members image. And it never fails. At least I can close the popup via my taskbar but that ain't kewl.









At least PB gives us


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

The only thing that makes me hate Imageshack is when it's not used properly.







I mean, I've had to fix embed links for members because they use the /i/ page instead of the actual image link, and much more commonly, members will use the BBCode where the image links to the page with that same image. That's not necessarily the member's fault, just IS's for being so bloody redundant.

That's why I like imgur and min.us, much better for both hosting and simplicity.


----------



## Dissentience

Hm. I extremely rarely get popups on any site. I maybe experience two a month


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


The only thing that makes me hate Imageshack is when it's not used properly.







I mean, I've had to fix embed links for members because they use the /i/ page instead of the actual image link, and much more commonly, members will use the BBCode where the image links to the page with that same image. That's not necessarily the member's fault, just IS's for being so bloody redundant.

That's why I like imgur and min.us, much better for both hosting and simplicity.


I remember having to do that all the time when I was a mod. I was amazed at how inept so many so-called "computer experts" were.

I'll have to give those other two a look see.


----------



## Furrby

Add Me








HAF 922


----------



## Ryyy

Add me to the club!

Haf 922 w/ full window.

Although the case is for sale ):


----------



## Klue22

Actually dropbox is the best for me. All I have to do is move the pics into a directory on my computer and they're automatically uploaded. Then I just go to the dropbox website to get the public links which I copy and paste here. That method also lets me edit/replace the pictures if needed (so long as the file names are the same). I very much prefer it over any one-click hosting service. Also, welcome new members!








Expect your name to appear in the OP shortly


----------



## Foxdie

would u guys think it would be best to replace the side and top fans with 120mm x 25mm from the 932?

I was thinking of doing it with yateloons with a fan controller..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxdie;13376215*
> would u guys think it would be best to replace the side and top fans with 120mm x 25mm from the 932?
> 
> I was thinking of doing it with yateloons with a fan controller..


It would be a trade off. You could effectively move more air that way but at the expense of more fan noise. You do mention a fan controller so you should be able to gain decent enough air flow while minimizing noise as much as possible.

I have had good results with the Yate Loons as case fans in the past but at present I have them installed on my top mounted radiator. I have kept the 230mm fan on the side panel of my 932. I have thought about exchanging that 230 for 4 x 120mm fans but I have not yet been convinced that the end benefit would warrant me to go ahead with an investment even though small. The 230mm is moving a good amount of air onto the mobo and it is dead silent.


----------



## alwang17

I'm having real dust problems with my 932. All the airflow is great but every day, I wipe my hand over the side grille and manage to wipe off a hefty layer of dust. The front is harder to clean. Is there any way to install some sort of filter without ruining the look of it?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13376964*
> I'm having real dust problems with my 932. All the airflow is great but every day, I wipe my hand over the side grille and manage to wipe off a hefty layer of dust. The front is harder to clean. Is there any way to install some sort of filter without ruining the look of it?


You could put a filter under the front panel but that would not keep the dust from accumulating on the outside. I've found though that the easiest way to clean the front grill is to use a bit of canned air blown from a sideward angle.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13376964*
> I'm having real dust problems with my 932. All the airflow is great but every day, I wipe my hand over the side grille and manage to wipe off a hefty layer of dust. The front is harder to clean. Is there any way to install some sort of filter without ruining the look of it?


You can and there are kits just for this case. The trade off there is you decrease air flow.

I also do the same with the side grill on my 932. I wipe my hand on it daily and the dust is just there BUT at least it's on the outside! In my case, my cat shed's a lot of hair. Once a week though (Sunday's usually) I open it up and take a look inside. If need be, a quick compressed air shot or two. So far it's not too bad. I plan on once every 2-3 months shutdown, unplug everything, discharge any static electricity... and use compressed air to do a general clean out with a can or two. Maybe 1-2 times a year, take everything out and do a good spring cleaning in there. But this is just me and I am considered a lazy old fart for cleaning stuff like this.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13371222*
> That will actually cause the bearing to wear out faster. WD40 and all of the other sprays are way too thin. You need to use a GOOD lubricant from a BOTTLE, not spray such as sewing machine lube, fishing reel lube, Rem Oil, etc. as outlined in the guide I posted the link to. By using WD40 you now need to take that fan completely apart, wipe ALL of the existing lube out, then apply a proper lubricant or that fan's bearing will wear out in a couple of months.
> 
> WD40 isn't actually a lubricant. It's a Water Dispersal agent that has limited lubricating properties. The only purpose I've ever found for it that is worth a darn is to clean out lock cylinders so they don't stick or freeze in winter. There is absolutely nothing on a computer that will benefit by spraying that crap on it.


^This. I remember this from back when I skateboarded. I put WD40 in my bearings because they were sticking and it ruined them. I learned my lesson.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13377014*
> You could put a filter under the front panel but that would not keep the dust from accumulating on the outside. I've found though that the easiest way to clean the front grill is to use a bit of canned air blown from a sideward angle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13377044*
> You can and there are kits just for this case. The trade off there is you decrease air flow.
> 
> I also do the same with the side grill on my 932. I wipe my hand on it daily and the dust is just there BUT at least it's on the outside! In my case, my cat shed's a lot of hair. Once a week though (Sunday's usually) I open it up and take a look inside. If need be, a quick compressed air shot or two. So far it's not too bad. I plan on once every 2-3 months shutdown, unplug everything, discharge any static electricity... and use compressed air to do a general clean out with a can or two. Maybe 1-2 times a year, take everything out and do a good spring cleaning in there. But this is just me and I am considered a lazy old fart for cleaning stuff like this.


Hm. Time to go find some compressed air! (which I've looked for around here but somehow compressed air is hard to find in China. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough







)


----------



## j0sh

Is the opening for the back plate on a motherboard bigger on the HAF X than the HAF 932? It could just be my Rampage II Extreme, but the 2 lower bolts are blocked


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13371222*
> That will actually cause the bearing to wear out faster. WD40 and all of the other sprays are way too thin. You need to use a GOOD lubricant from a BOTTLE, not spray such as sewing machine lube, fishing reel lube, Rem Oil, etc. as outlined in the guide I posted the link to. By using WD40 you now need to take that fan completely apart, wipe ALL of the existing lube out, then apply a proper lubricant or that fan's bearing will wear out in a couple of months.
> 
> WD40 isn't actually a lubricant. It's a Water Dispersal agent that has limited lubricating properties. The only purpose I've ever found for it that is worth a darn is to clean out lock cylinders so they don't stick or freeze in winter. There is absolutely nothing on a computer that will benefit by spraying that crap on it.


@ PapaSmurf - How about 3-in-1 oil? Also, you think something like either roller bearing grease, white lithium and such a good option?

People... I think corn oil lasts longer as a lubricant than WD40. I use WD40 to dissolve stubborn road asphalt stains on my car. Throw WD40 into the fan and you will hear a difference sure but do that with water instead and you will also hear a difference. Because of WD40's ability to dissolve petroleum based products, the lubricating properties of WD40 are minimal and short lived. It's a quick lubrication if needed in an emergency but for long term, forget it. Ever clean a tool with it? It is nice and slippery just after you clean it but leave the tool in the tool box for a week and then pick it up and it is bone dry. That's what will eventually happen inside your fan.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13377066*
> Hm. Time to go find some compressed air! (which I've looked for around here but somehow compressed air is hard to find in China. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It is almost certain that your electronics store will have it. Also check any hardware stores. Make sure it is for use on electronic components. Otherwise, you risk building up static electricity as you spray your components.

DO NOT USE AN AIR COMPRESSOR EITHER. I BELIEVE THEY BUILD UP STATIC ELECTRICITY!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13376964*
> I'm having real dust problems with my 932. All the airflow is great but every day, I wipe my hand over the side grille and manage to wipe off a hefty layer of dust. The front is harder to clean. Is there any way to install some sort of filter without ruining the look of it?


I have another page in front of me but you could order DEMCiFlex Filters which are magnetically held in place on the steel body of the 932. I have them on mine and they're wonderful. Wish I'd gotten the complete kit however. To get the complete kit you'd have to order direct from their company which is located in South Africa. While the kit is spendy it's worth every dollar I spent for it.

The complete kit consists of 6 filters 1 140 one grill filter for the back panel which I'm not sure of the size, 1 front panel which sits under the front grill, 1 door filter, one top filter that covers the entire top grill that is left exposed by from the top panel and on bottom filter which is shaped to the proper size of the tow and a half 120 grills.

The only spots not covered are the front 5.25 bay and the HDD ventilation slots as well as the side grills that are covered by the front grill work which isn't removable on a whim.

So you might do like I did and tape off the HDD ventilation slots to cut down on needless dust points. Honestley I do not know why Cooler Master added those because that Front 230 fan does a more than capable job of handling the cooling of HDDs'. Heck I even used electrical tape to block the 5.25 plates to control light and dust and the system still gets dust in it. Just not as much with the filters in place. I have a GPU filter on my Card that I check when I do my shutdown maintenance and that thing lets me know how well my filtration system works. I think I have to clean it after every three cleanings.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13377144*
> DO NOT USE AN AIR COMPRESSOR EITHER. I BELIEVE THEY BUILD UP STATIC ELECTRICITY!!!


Where did you hear that? I've used a compressor no problem before. Also to my knowledge its not possible to build up static electricity on your components because they're already grounded to your case. I could be wrong though. It happens more times than I like


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13377144*
> It is almost certain that your electronics store will have it. Also check any hardware stores. Make sure it is for use on electronic components. Otherwise, you risk building up static electricity as you spray your components.
> 
> DO NOT USE AN AIR COMPRESSOR EITHER. I BELIEVE THEY BUILD UP STATIC ELECTRICITY!!!


I'll definitely keep that in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13377231*
> I have another page in front of me but you could order DEMCiFlex Filters which are magnetically held in place on the steel body of the 932. I have them on mine and they're wonderful. Wish I'd gotten the complete kit however. To get the complete kit you'd have to order direct from their company which is located in South Africa. While the kit is spendy it's worth every dollar I spent for it.
> 
> The complete kit consists of 6 filters 1 140 one grill filter for the back panel which I'm not sure of the size, 1 front panel which sits under the front grill, 1 door filter, one top filter that covers the entire top grill that is left exposed by from the top panel and on bottom filter which is shaped to the proper size of the tow and a half 120 grills.
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Hm. I took a look at their webpage, dang those filters look nice. Spending a bit on filters beats having to constantly opening and cleaning.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13377144*
> It is almost certain that your electronics store will have it. Also check any hardware stores. Make sure it is for use on electronic components. Otherwise, you risk building up static electricity as you spray your components.
> 
> DO NOT USE AN AIR COMPRESSOR EITHER. I BELIEVE THEY BUILD UP STATIC ELECTRICITY!!!


Actually the reason one should NEVER use an Air Compressor is not static electricity. It's moisture. Water molecules are smaller than the naked eye can see. When a metal canister goes through even the mildest of temperature changes it sweats. That moisture will build up over time and when you use the compressor it may feel dry to the touch, it more than likely is not unless it has a good water trap attachment. Even then you're taking your Computer's life in your hands when you use an air compressor on it.

There are canister vacs that have a suction as well as vent connection. I would get one of those and never use it for vacuuming. Attach the vent connection and leave it on. Use that to blow out your case and keep your system as tidy as possible with good cable management to make it easier to keep the dust bunnies out.









Oh and on the static electricity front... I had a DoA HDD LED on my 932 when I got it new. I was pretty miffed about it. My brother hadn't grounded himself and when he touched where the LED was he caught part of the metal front plate. That DoA LED lit up and promptly died. Static will affect your system more than you think it can depending on the severity of the discharge.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

The other thing about air compressors is that a lot of them inject oil into the air because many air tools require it. In the end its just a lot easier to use canned air.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13377479*
> The other thing about air compressors is that a lot of them inject oil into the air because many air tools require it. In the end its just a lot easier to use canned air.


This is true too. But mostly since the pistons are lubricated to protect the rings from breaking down to friction. At least the older compressors I run do. Not sure about the newer ones and whether or not they use nylon rings and porcelain bearings. I know the right word but can't think of it at the moment. All I know is neither require lubrication in the same sense of the word. It'll probably come to me later when I've stopped thinkin about it.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jmcmtank

You guys really should worship the cleaning god;


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13371222*
> That will actually cause the bearing to wear out faster. WD40 and all of the other sprays are way too thin. You need to use a GOOD lubricant from a BOTTLE, not spray such as sewing machine lube, fishing reel lube, Rem Oil, etc. as outlined in the guide I posted the link to. By using WD40 you now need to take that fan completely apart, wipe ALL of the existing lube out, then apply a proper lubricant or that fan's bearing will wear out in a couple of months.
> 
> WD40 isn't actually a lubricant. It's a Water Dispersal agent that has limited lubricating properties. The only purpose I've ever found for it that is worth a darn is to clean out lock cylinders so they don't stick or freeze in winter. There is absolutely nothing on a computer that will benefit by spraying that crap on it.


I use Plumbers Grease. Good for High Temperatures and waterproof. I had to take apart the cooling fan on my Laptop last month and its been running 24/7 since then without an issue.


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Hey guys im new to the forums, well newly registered anyways







but ive just placed my order for my new rig innards and case which is a Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced Case







so just wondering if i could join the club







ill post some pics up tomorrow once ive gotten the parts







. Cant wait been a few years since ive had a fairly powerfullish rig last one i had was an old radeon 9550 for Half Life 2









My specs will be

Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced
Intel 2500k
Asus P8P67 PRO
4GB Vengance Memory
1000W Coolermaster Silent PSU
Gigabyte GTX 480 Super Overclocked Edition - Supposed to keep up with a 580 GTX but is almost £190 Cheaper


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Optimouse Prime*


Hey guys im new to the forums, well newly registered anyways







but ive just placed my order for my new rig innards and case which is a Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced Case







so just wondering if i could join the club







ill post some pics up tomorrow once ive gotten the parts







. Cant wait been a few years since ive had a fairly powerfullish rig last one i had was an old radeon 9550 for Half Life 2









My specs will be

Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced
Intel 2500k
Asus P8P67 PRO
4GB Vengance Memory
1000W Coolermaster Silent PSU
Gigabyte GTX 480 Super Overclocked Edition - Supposed to keep up with a 580 GTX but is almost Â£190 Cheaper


Nice.







Welcome to OCN and to the HAF club! Just an observation, that PSU is a bit overkill for what you've got unless you plan on putting more in later.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Optimouse Prime*


Hey guys im new to the forums, well newly registered anyways







but ive just placed my order for my new rig innards and case which is a Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced Case







so just wondering if i could join the club







ill post some pics up tomorrow once ive gotten the parts







. Cant wait been a few years since ive had a fairly powerfullish rig last one i had was an old radeon 9550 for Half Life 2









My specs will be

Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced
Intel 2500k
Asus P8P67 PRO
4GB Vengance Memory
1000W Coolermaster Silent PSU
Gigabyte GTX 480 Super Overclocked Edition - Supposed to keep up with a 580 GTX but is almost Â£190 Cheaper


Hi and welcome!
To be a member you just need to post a picture of your case. Also be sure to fill out your specs for your system here. It's very useful to have.


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Thanks guys







yeah ill definatly put my pictures up tomorrow then once its all together. But yeah im planning on getting another 480 if i feel that one isnt enough







but hopefully it should be for my resolution, comming from a Dinosaur rig sure anythings an upgrade


----------



## TPE-331

Temporary setup until I sell my 932 and move everything into a Case Labs TH10.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TPE-331*


Temporary setup until I sell my 932 and move everything into a Case Labs TH10.










Yea you would benefit from the additional space. Curious though, why did you choose TH10 over, say, M8 or M10?


----------



## TPE-331

@catcherintherye, I'm still trying to decide actually. I may even choose the M10 or an M8. Still need to decide on what upgrades/addons I might make in addition to what I already have.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


I'm having real dust problems with my 932. All the airflow is great but every day, I wipe my hand over the side grille and manage to wipe off a hefty layer of dust. The front is harder to clean. Is there any way to install some sort of filter without ruining the look of it?


If it get's dusty that quickly you need to fix the problem, not the symptom. Find out where all of the dust is coming from and fix that so the room isn't so dusty. Cleaning the filters is the symptom, not the problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


@ PapaSmurf - How about 3-in-1 oil? Also, you think something like either roller bearing grease, white lithium and such a good option?

People... I think corn oil lasts longer as a lubricant than WD40. I use WD40 to dissolve stubborn road asphalt stains on my car. Throw WD40 into the fan and you will hear a difference sure but do that with water instead and you will also hear a difference. Because of WD40's ability to dissolve petroleum based products, the lubricating properties of WD40 are minimal and short lived. It's a quick lubrication if needed in an emergency but for long term, forget it. Ever clean a tool with it? It is nice and slippery just after you clean it but leave the tool in the tool box for a week and then pick it up and it is bone dry. That's what will eventually happen inside your fan.


3-in 1 is okay as long as you don't use the Penetrating version. White lithium is good. I've taken fans apart and lubed them with white lithium and silicon brake grease numerous times and it works great, but it's a lot more work. Basically what you are looking for is any medium viscosity liquid lubricant that has minimal penetrating properties. That's why Marvel Mystery Oil doesn't work very well and why sprays don't work very well. If you only want to pop the cap off and drop a few drops of lube in then things like Rem Oil, Fishing Reel Lube, Sewing Machine Lube, Light Machine Oil, NON Penetrating 3-in-1 Oil, Liquid Wrench Multi Purpose Super Lube, or similar FROM A BOTTLE would be your best bet.

Lithium Grease works well, but the spray doesn't work it's way down into the bearing surface without taking the fan apart like an oil will.

Cooking oils loose their viscosity when heated so they make a poor lubricant for bearings. They would get you through a few days in an emergency just like a spray would, but they aren't long term solutions. Once you use them you would need to do a complete teardown, cleanup, re-lubrication, then re-assemble the fan for long term reliability.

Essentially you are looking for something with the viscosity of 10w to 30w motor oil. Actual motor oil works quite well as long as it's SINGLE weight (not multi-weight like 5w30 etc.). But to use it easily you would need to use an eye dropper or you will make more of a mess than it's worth. Many of the lubes mentioned above are essentially 10w motor oil without all of the additives.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


DO NOT USE AN AIR COMPRESSOR EITHER. I BELIEVE THEY BUILD UP STATIC ELECTRICITY!!!


Totally false. The problems with using air compressors are possible moisture buildup spraying on the components, oil spraying on the components, and too high of pressure possibly damaging components. Air compressors need to be used with caution. that small compressor that was posted previously works quite well though as it doesn't suffer from any of these problems.


----------



## Nova.

So I am in a great mood. The power went off about 30 minutes ago and so I decided to dust my computer. Take off the side panel and do some cable managment and then decide to futz around with my side fan. Now this fan had been making noise for quite a while so I played around with the scews a bit and thought nothing of it.

Then the power came back on and low and behold, its silent. So I am pretty happy right now xD.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


So I am in a great mood. The power went off about 30 minutes ago and so I decided to dust my computer. Take off the side panel and do some cable managment and then decide to futz around with my side fan. Now this fan had been making noise for quite a while so I played around with the scews a bit and thought nothing of it.

Then the power came back on and low and behold, its silent. So I am pretty happy right now xD.


Nice when things work like that ain't it.









~Ceadder


----------



## se7enowo

912+ add meee in xd


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


So I am in a great mood. The power went off about 30 minutes ago and so I decided to dust my computer. Take off the side panel and do some cable managment and then decide to futz around with my side fan. Now this fan had been making noise for quite a while so I played around with the scews a bit and thought nothing of it.

Then the power came back on and low and behold, its silent. So I am pretty happy right now xD.


Could have thought of a few other things I could do instead while in the dark like that... but then fixing fans is cool... yeah... that way no more little Kahbrohnnie's or Kahbronnettes running around!

Just kidding bro... So, it seemed to have been the screws, huh? Like my best friend has always said, "When something isn't working properly, start with the basic and easiest stuff first." - Never fails...


----------



## Yogi

Hows my new cable management?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm you shoud try to route everything possible behind the MoBo.









Otherwise not TOO bad.









Still can't believe you went native on us though Yogi.







...









~Ceadder


----------



## wermad

I miss those huge 230x200mm fans


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I miss those huge 230x200mm fans










Shame on you!! j/k.

The 800D is one of the cases I was looking at for my build. Shame it was out of my budget. Great for water cooling...


----------



## xstasy

Add me in!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TPE-331*


Temporary setup until I sell my 932 and move everything into a Case Labs TH10.



























Sweet looking pics! Updated OP with them.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7enowo*


912+ add meee in xd


Do you have a picture you can post of your case? It's the only requirement.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Hows my new cable management?











Pretty good, better than my first build. Like others said though I would try to get everything behind the mobo tray.

EDIT: xstasy what model is that? I want to be sure I add you to the right group.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


EDIT: xstasy what model is that? I want to be sure I add you to the right group.










that would be the X. same interior as the 932 but slightly different front bezel


----------



## Rogue71

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/dsc0069dqv.jpg/]

[URL=http://img851.imageshack.us/i/dsc0054p.jpg/]


----------



## xstasy

seems like 932 is better for watercooling.. Hafx has some clearance issue for thicker rads like the RX


----------



## thommotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13216178*
> Depends on if you can find someone in the states who will buy it for you and ship it down to you (at a small cost of course)... I would but I am out of town all month traveling for work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13216548*
> Says the man rolling 5850. 5770 isn't much of a lesser card btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mate get ahold of FalloutBoy, he's Down Under too and may have some thoughts about it. He used to roll a 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Hello Ceadder. I'm unsure how to get ahold of FalloutBoy? I'm still chasing a 932 side panel with the full clear window to suit my HAF X if anyone is interested in helping. Can find it on the CM USA site but they do not ship to Australia.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thommotron;13389661*
> Hello Ceadder. I'm unsure how to get ahold of FalloutBoy? I'm still chasing a 932 side panel with the full clear window to suit my HAF X if anyone is interested in helping. Can find it on the CM USA site but they do not ship to Australia.


All I could find on e-Bay is this panel but it's in the Netherlands...


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


that would be the X. same interior as the 932 but slightly different front bezel


 It says in his sig its a 932 with black interior lol. Plus the cablemanagment holes aren't the same as my X those are 932 holes


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










Sweet looking pics! Updated OP with them.









Do you have a picture you can post of your case? It's the only requirement.

Pretty good, better than my first build. Like others said though I would try to get everything behind the mobo tray.

EDIT: xstasy what model is that? I want to be sure I add you to the right group.










Thread those cables into those cable management holes dude! Great rig.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


It says in his sig its a 932 with black interior lol. Plus the cablemanagment holes aren't the same as my X those are 932 holes










his sig says he's using a lancool, and unless they changed the front plastic on the 932 black a 932 it is not.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I'm looking for some input...

I have a bunch of fans... which has lead to a mass bundle of molex and wire bulging in my case and I want to get rid of it. I'm using a HAF 912. Would a fan controller help ?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


I'm looking for some input...

I have a bunch of fans... which has lead to a mass bundle of molex and wire bulging in my case and I want to get rid of it. I'm using a HAF 912. Would a fan controller help ?


Thats what I'm planing on doing to get rid of some wires and better cable management.


----------



## Wbroach23

I thought He was talking about Yogi, lol Yeah im a tard i didnt realize that he was asking Xstasy. Yeah i saw that one earlier, my sister has the Lan-cool K-62 so i would have said that if I had realized who he was talking too lol.


----------



## _REAPER_

Does anyone use the gpu duct on the HAF X is so does it make a difference in temps?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;13396502*
> Does anyone use the gpu duct on the HAF X is so does it make a difference in temps?


I removed it because i was bored. I've no idea if it affects performance cooling?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13394572*
> I'm looking for some input...
> 
> I have a bunch of fans... which has lead to a mass bundle of molex and wire bulging in my case and I want to get rid of it. I'm using a HAF 912. Would a fan controller help ?


Fan Controller is going to mean you're going to have to route everything to the front, which for me at least would be a pain. I ended up soldering all the fans into one molex connector. It didn't even look half bad afterwords when I wrapped it carefully in electrical tape.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thommotron;13389661*
> Hello Ceadder. I'm unsure how to get ahold of FalloutBoy? I'm still chasing a 932 side panel with the full clear window to suit my HAF X if anyone is interested in helping. Can find it on the CM USA site but they do not ship to Australia.


Yeah I would help you as long as it's a purchase and ship issue. No problem. I've got PayPal. And as long as it's my door we're all good. Errr I meant NOT my door.







lol

PM me and we'll get it worked out for ya.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Foxdie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13376964*
> I'm having real dust problems with my 932. All the airflow is great but every day, I wipe my hand over the side grille and manage to wipe off a hefty layer of dust. The front is harder to clean. Is there any way to install some sort of filter without ruining the look of it?


If I recall.. someone did use black pantyhose and used that as a filter dust.. it's hooptie as hell but it worked.. I think they just put it over (trimmed to fit with no excess hangings) on the side panel and the front panel..


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxdie;13398574*
> If I recall.. someone did use black pantyhose and used that as a filter dust.. it's hooptie as hell but it worked.. I think they just put it over (trimmed to fit with no excess hangings) on the side panel and the front panel..


I barely notice regular colored pantyhose over my front grill. Using black is a much smarter idea. I need to go ask my friend for some I guess.







Should make for interesting conversation.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I'm not into ghetto filtration. That's why I run the DEMCiFlex kit. It's not even noticeable.
















Official 2011 Chimp Challenge Thread









~Ceadder


----------



## grassh0ppa

anyone know the specs of the stock fans that come with the HAF 912?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


anyone know the specs of the stock fans that come with the HAF 912?


CFM Rating on the 230/200mm fan is roughly 110cfm

I'm not sure what the 140mm rating is but you can find out what the ratings are by going to www.CoolerMaster-usa.com









~Ceadder


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I miss those huge 230x200mm fans










They run great on some extra voltage too! Laptop power supply FTW


----------



## prmax

Just purchased and assembled my new 922. It replaces an Antec 900 that has done me well. Love the case. So much room...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Wrong thread


----------



## Ceadderman

922 is in the wrong thread? Since when did they branch out on their own?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

No, I meant that what I had originally posted was in the wrong thread and since OCN doesn't allow one to fix that by deleting their own post I edited to that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13409202*
> No, I meant that what I had originally posted was in the wrong thread and since OCN doesn't allow one to fix that by deleting their own post I edited to that.


Aha, okay. Timing is everything though. I thought you misconstrued his Antec 900 reference.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## duceanahalf

add me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duceanahalf;13409597*
> add me


Pics?

You just have to add yourself but would still like pics please.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DefenderX1

Another proud owner of the HAF 922 here!
Nothing modded though, lemme know if you need pics.


----------



## duceanahalf

forgive the dust and the cell phone pics, card reader is not working and the regular cameras a pain, not to mention the poor lighting in here. the exterior is stock save for the 240 swiftech hanging off the side. thats a 360 swiftech rad on the top of the case


----------



## damric




----------



## JayQuint87

I am in!









By jayquint87 at 2011-08-31








By jayquint87 at 2011-08-31

On a side note, here is a free background I made. 
Was looking for something clean/3d on the net and I couldnt find one that I liked so I wipped one up myself


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm coulda saved some money on your KB/Mouse combo and got an H50 instead.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

No. He made the right choice. He can always save up to get a better cooler not waste any money. If he had purchased a less expensive mouse and keyboard that he didn't really want he would be paying for two keyboards and mice which would be wasting money.

And instead of an H50 get an Antec Kuhler 620. It's a better version of the Asetek AIO than the H50.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Darn double post. OCN hung on me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No. He made the right choice. He can always save up to get a better cooler not waste any money. If he had purchased a less expensive mouse and keyboard that he didn't really want he would be paying for two keyboards and mice which would be wasting money.

And instead of an H50 get an Antec Kuhler 620. It's a better version of the Asetek AIO than the H50.


Ummmm the 620 and the H50 are the same cooler only the 620 has the H70 pump with the H50 Radiator. And both are made by Acetek.

About the only difference(temp-wise) between the two can be mitigated with a couple of fans and a shroud.









The new H60 was manufactured by Cool-It and the reviews have it performing similarly to the 620.

I agree about the KB/Mouse issue, but to me Cooling takes precedence over input.

I have a cheap Logitec Board and a G9x. Used to have a Sabretooth but OCZ refused to make a Win 7 driver for it so it had to go. In any case I would have gone with the cooler first if I'm on a limited budget. Just how I roll.









~Ceadder


----------



## nickmarine

Just got my new system completed, came out nice. I wanted it clean and powerful and I got both.

Nick
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/dsc04980e.jpg/


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ummmm the 620 and the H50 are the same cooler only the 620 has the H70 pump with the H50 Radiator. And both are made by Acetek.

About the only difference(temp-wise) between the two can be mitigated with a couple of fans and a shroud.









The new H60 was manufactured by Cool-It and the reviews have it performing similarly to the 620.

I agree about the KB/Mouse issue, but to me Cooling takes precedence over input.

I have a cheap Logitec Board and a G9x. Used to have a Sabretooth but OCZ refused to make a Win 7 driver for it so it had to go. In any case I would have gone with the cooler first if I'm on a limited budget. Just how I roll.









~Ceadder










There is a lot more to it than that. The Kuhler's have better hoses that don't restrict the airflow coolant flow.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There is a lot more to it than that. The Kuhler's have better hoses that don't restrict the airflow.


I'm sure you meant coolant flow.









I would say a little more to it but you're on the right track. If price isn't a determining factor I would suggest something other than the H50 when suggesting a prebuilt all in one liquid cooler.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tinkeritis

Add Me

HAF X


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Nice rig bro, very nearly the same as mine once my MivE and 2500k arrive on Monday!


----------



## Klue22

OP has been updated! Welcome new members.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*


Add Me

HAF X



















Added, and holy crap that's a lot of hardware! 









I'm also going to try to get some pics of my rig uploaded later. Kinda silly that the OP of the club isn't actually IN the club...


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


OP has been updated! Welcome new members.









Added, and holy crap that's a lot of hardware! 










Hahaha Yeah! Thanks, and I forgot to put the Blu-ray writer, G9x laser mouse and G19 keyboard in the photo opt as well


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm where do ya live Tink?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hmmm where do ya live Tink?









~Ceadder










<------ Denver, CO


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Nice rig bro, very nearly the same as mine once my MivE and 2500k arrive on Monday!


Thanks Mate









The pic isn't very good as it was taken in the evening so you probably can't make out everything in the pic. I went with the 2600k.

I'll post a build log with a laundry list of everything that's going in this set up


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*


<------ Denver, CO










I knew that much. I mean your house address. Your components look in need of some TLC.







hehe

~Ceadder


----------



## ski-bum

Wow!
How much have you got invested in all that?
What water cooling loop are you going to use?

Triple GTX580 hydro?


----------



## seether8

*ADD ME*


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey seether, have you tried running your H50 with the radiator pipes at the bottom?









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

You 912 guys better be nice to me, cause I just stumbled across a little treat.

CM is coming out with a new Cabinet named the Enforcer.

Looking inside it you can clearly see the 912 heritage.

But that's not why you gotta be nice. Their new door for it would look SMEXXXY







on a 912 and it's Black to boot. I'm pretty sure that it would fit when it comes available as a replacement door in the CMStore...









If you have a Quad Core or Larger and a 4**/5*** series GPU and you're not in CC please join. We need every person we can get. Even if you only do it for one week. One week is better than no weeks. It's for a good cause you'll be entered to win prizes at the end of the competition, you'll get a nifty Sig Badge for taking part and you can help us kick Beaver Gone Banana ass as well as stay ahead of EVGA. C'mon guys, click the link, you know you want to.
















*Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*


















~Ceadder


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I knew that much. I mean your house address. Your components look in need of some TLC.








hehe

~Ceadder










hahaha







wait a sec...



































NO!





















They are not orphans and they don't need to be adopted


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis*


hahaha







wait a sec...



































NO!





















They are not orphans and they don't need to be adopted




















You are gonna FOLD with that rig right?









~Ceadder


----------



## JayQuint87

I must say...damnnn tink.

And to put your guy's minds at ease. I plan on going with watercooling/white hoses, or the D-14 or SilverArrow. (Its just so hard to choose







)

I just haven't made up my mind. Also I purchased all the peripherals when I was still using my M17 Alienware. 
I just recently got into comp building. My comp is not even 2-3 months old, still being built.

Thanks for all the feedback though


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13414841*
> Wow!
> How much have you got invested in all that?


Ummmm... Not quite sure yet. I'm going to compile a list of everything in it and then add a price tag to it once it's all said and done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13414841*
> What water cooling loop are you going to use?
> 
> Triple GTX580 hydro?


I'm going to do a Single loop, Triple EK Parallel Bridge and EK GPU Water Blocks.


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13416055*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna FOLD with that rig right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


hehe
Hell, I think I'm going to do everything with it. I haven't tried folding yet with my old puter but I think I will give it a go with this beast


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkeritis;13416448*
> hehe
> Hell, I think I'm going to do everything with it. I haven't tried folding yet with my old puter but I think I will give it a go with this beast


YES! What are you hangin round for. GitRDone! We need that puppy in the fight. Even if only for a day.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13415226*
> You 912 guys better be nice to me, cause I just stumbled across a little treat.
> 
> CM is coming out with a new Cabinet named the Enforcer.
> 
> Looking inside it you can clearly see the 912 heritage.
> 
> But that's not why you gotta be nice. Their new door for it would look SMEXXXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a 912 and it's Black to boot. I'm pretty sure that it would fit when it comes available as a replacement door in the CMStore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Quad Core or Larger and a 4**/5*** series GPU and you're not in CC please join. We need every person we can get. Even if you only do it for one week. One week is better than no weeks. It's for a good cause you'll be entered to win prizes at the end of the competition, you'll get a nifty Sig Badge for taking part and you can help us kick Beaver Gone Banana ass as well as stay ahead of EVGA. C'mon guys, click the link, you know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Old news. That was announced last year and has been available for sale for several weeks now. It's nothing but an overpriced HAF 912 with a painted interior and a useless front door on it's front bezel instead of a normal HAF styled front bezel.


----------



## Ceadderman

I understand this but the side door should be a direct swap the way the X and the 932 and the Sniper and the 922 are. That's what I was getting at. thought I didn't realize that there was something posted about this already however.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Panickypress

hey, please helpe a rookie...
I want that nice signature thing... how to?
i think i posted "add me" about 500 posts ago but i'm new to interweb and i can't figure it out. sorry for the stupid question but do help if you you have the time!.. anyone?


----------



## Tinkeritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;13418553*
> hey, please helpe a rookie...
> I want that nice signature thing... how to?
> i think i posted "add me" about 500 posts ago but i'm new to interweb and i can't figure it out. sorry for the stupid question but do help if you you have the time!.. anyone?


It's on the 1st page,,, copy and paste it in yer sig
* The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club *


----------



## Panickypress

you see.. that does'nt look right.. right! and i can only have some 1600 characters in my sig, and even though the former and this one is not even that i can only have one or the other... i see you have several signatures so what the hell am i doing wrong?


----------



## Ceadderman

Clear out all the danged spaces. I think that might be your problem.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try this one, it's shorter. Just copy the section in the blue box then past it directly into your sig.
[thread="392179"]*







The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club







*[/thread]

Code:



Code:


[PLAIN][center][thread="392179"][B]:clock: The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club :clock:[/B][/thread][/center][/PLAIN]


----------



## Hennessy

Thats my 932. Just painted it today. However theres a lot more to MOD


----------



## nickmarine

How do you know if you are "Added"

Nick


----------



## RonB94GT

Why do some of the front fans seem to have brighter led's? Is it from cutting the mesh out of the opening? It's starting to bug me. I bought 2 new 120's and was going to mount them up front and run a fan controller. But I really like the off switch for the led.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmarine;13421095*
> How do you know if you are "Added"
> 
> Nick


Your OCN user name will appear in the appropriate list in the first post of the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13421325*
> Why do some of the front fans seem to have brighter led's? Is it from cutting the mesh out of the opening? It's starting to bug me. I bought 2 new 120's and was going to mount them up front and run a fan controller. But I really like the off switch for the led.


That or they removed the filter material. Also, different brands of fans have brighter LED's than others.

You can always mod your replacement LED fans to connect to the on/off switch.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13421498*
> Your OCN user name will appear in the appropriate list in the first post of the thread.
> 
> That or they removed the filter material. Also, different brands of fans have brighter LED's than others.
> 
> You can always mod your replacement LED fans to connect to the on/off switch.


Cm fan that came with the case and I removed the filter. Rep for that link. Was thinking about doing a search on that.


----------



## prmax

Add me...


----------



## steamboat

does anyone happen to know how compatible the X's bay cover thingy w/e you call them are with the 932s?

i'm attempting to do something and it would be much easier if i could just swap those out w/ another case w/ a different method of locking them in.

if anyone has some pics of them out of the case and/or pics of how they lock into the case that'd be awesome as well.


----------



## For Victory

What is better for the Haf 932, positive or negative air pressure? If it's not the best it can be from default, what can I do to modify it? I'm using all the stock fans so far but summer is coming and I live in a poorly insulated top-floor apartment. I could use some advice to improve cooling with this case. Thank you.


----------



## duceanahalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For Victory;13422707*
> What is better for the Haf 932, positive or negative air pressure? If it's not the best it can be from default, what can I do to modify it? I'm using all the stock fans so far but summer is coming and I live in a poorly insulated top-floor apartment. I could use some advice to improve cooling with this case. Thank you.


With all the mesh and vents in it, id imagine you would need to move alot of air to go either positive or negative.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duceanahalf;13422752*
> With all the mesh and vents in it, id imagine you would need to move alot of air to go either positive or negative.


This.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## B-Con

.
Just wanted to drop in and say that you're all doing a great job with this thread. I'm a daily subscriber, and learn something new every day.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13422151*
> does anyone happen to know how compatible the X's bay cover thingy w/e you call them are with the 932s?
> 
> i'm attempting to do something and it would be much easier if i could just swap those out w/ another case w/ a different method of locking them in.
> 
> if anyone has some pics of them out of the case and/or pics of how they lock into the case that'd be awesome as well.


The drive bay covers? I took one out of my HAFX and put it in my 932, fit perfectly. The HAFX drive bay covers are not as deep as the 932's.

Is this what you mean?


----------



## duceanahalf

here is an overall shot of mine with the riser/filter box i built for it. Pardon the dust


----------



## Tpatcher

So I loved my HAF 922 till today... How can anyone put up with cleaning the front filter. Seriously?! So I had to undo both side panels, take out six tiny screws, oh and before that I had to remove and unplug everything in the drive bays, and then I get access to it! UGHHHH RAGE!!!!

I'm considering buying a 650D to keep my stress levels down, just push in and clean, sounds like heaven. Well heaven for people who like to clean. A janitor heaven.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For Victory;13422707*
> What is better for the Haf 932, positive or negative air pressure? If it's not the best it can be from default, what can I do to modify it? I'm using all the stock fans so far but summer is coming and I live in a poorly insulated top-floor apartment. I could use some advice to improve cooling with this case. Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13424986*
> The drive bay covers? I took one out of my HAFX and put it in my 932, fit perfectly. The HAFX drive bay covers are not as deep as the 932's.
> 
> Is this what you mean?


exactly what i was looking for. thanks a bunch


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tpatcher;13426006*
> So I loved my HAF 922 till today... How can anyone put up with cleaning the front filter. Seriously?! So I had to undo both side panels, take out six tiny screws, oh and before that I had to remove and unplug everything in the drive bays, and then I get access to it! UGHHHH RAGE!!!!
> 
> I'm considering buying a 650D to keep my stress levels down, just push in and clean, sounds like heaven. Well heaven for people who like to clean. A janitor heaven.


Why when you can buy the Filter for the 922 that is cut to the shape of the front grill from DEMCiFlex?

The top Filter (before shipping) for my 922 is $14. I went to their site and they have a front filter that is molded the way the bottom filter is. I don't know how it's mounted however but I'm sure with the supplied mounting or hook and loop tape it would be very reasonable to keep dust at bay.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## prmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13427099*
> Why when you can buy the Filter for the 922 that is cut to the shape of the front grill from DEMCiFlex?
> 
> The top Filter (before shipping) for my 922 is $14. I went to their site and they have a front filter that is molded the way the bottom filter is. I don't know how it's mounted however but I'm sure with the supplied mounting or hook and loop tape it would be very reasonable to keep dust at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Here is what I am buying for the front of my 922.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=30548


----------



## DefenderX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tpatcher;13426006*
> So I loved my HAF 922 till today... How can anyone put up with cleaning the front filter.


Swiffer Duster, pulls the **** right out through the grating.


----------



## Dissentience

I've always just taken a shop vac to it


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Hey guys i posted here earlier in the week saying i wanted to join as i was getting my new parts and building my new rig movin on up from a Radeon 9550







anyways sorry im late had problem with City Link destroying one of my Mobo so had to wait for replacement. Anyways specs are in sig and here are my pics if i could join the club







Also hows my cable management? Not normally good at that but tried my best


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey man did you drop your top 200mm fan or are you running that as well?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13433507*
> Hey man did you drop your top 200mm fan or are you running that as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ive Got another BitFenix to go up there but settled with 2x 120mm + the extra one on the H50 for Push Pull just to make sure the hot air got shifted might change it around yet but not sure yet just depends on some feedback if maybe the 230mm is better up there ill put it up


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimouse Prime;13433582*
> Ive Got another BitFenix to go up there but settled with 2x 120mm + the extra one on the H50 for Push Pull just to make sure the hot air got shifted might change it around yet but not sure yet just depends on some feedback if maybe the 230mm is better up there ill put it up


I'm running the 200 up top with my H50 P/P. I only noticed something cause the way your pipes are comin up to your H50 kit seemed a bit odd to me. I have mine set so the pipes come in off the back not the side. I dunno though, you might play with it a bit for a day or so with how it's set up now noting your temps at a even rate of time and then comparing it to the 200/H50 in the same reference.









+Rep to prmax for the link to the 922 filter. That was the one I was referring to. Didn't realize performance-pcs had gotten it in stock now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## AMD_King

Just wanted to update some pictures with new fan controller and added red 230 up top.


----------



## Ceadderman

Rheosmart nice. Can you push it further into the 5.25 bay like I did my 3.5 Rheosmart? You might be able to camouflage it that way by being able to use the 5.25 plate over the top of it like I did mine...

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13434183*
> Rheosmart nice. Can you push it further into the 5.25 bay like I did my 3.5 Rheosmart? You might be able to camouflage it that way by being able to use the 5.25 plate over the top of it like I did mine...
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Never thought about that. I'll have to give it a try. Good idea, thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Never thought about that. I'll have to give it a try. Good idea, thanks.


Yeah having the buttons protruding from the front of the case was a bit hard for my OCD to accept, so I slid it back and dang you can't even tell I have one. My Mother was over to visit and she didn't even notice that I had a controller in my system. I was like you don't notice any changes? And she was like "No I don't notice anything different from the last time I was over". Took a bit of prodding and she got closer to it and still didn't notice until I pulled the cover off.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Draco_74401

Add me....Thanks
I know red and black has been done to death, but i like it!


----------



## Ceadderman

I need to find someone with an AMD LE case who would be willing to contact CM and see about getting another grill. Cause I really want a AMD grill for my Rig. I'm gonna paint it but leave the badge alone.

sadly CM doesn't offer the AMD Grill in their Parts Store.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Ack!








It looks like the OCN servers goofed and somehow lost my subscription to this thread. Anyway, studying for finals now. Will update OP in a little bit.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13438113*
> Ack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the OCN servers goofed and somehow lost my subscription to this thread. Anyway, studying for finals now. Will update OP in a little bit.


It's all that folding!


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13437303*
> I need to find someone with an AMD LE case who would be willing to contact CM and see about getting another grill. Cause I really want a AMD grill for my Rig. I'm gonna paint it but leave the badge alone.
> 
> sadly CM doesn't offer the AMD Grill in their Parts Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No go in the European store for that either btw.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;13438198*
> No go in the European store for that either btw.


Go raibh maith agat.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Will a RX360 rad with push/pull 25mm fans fit in the top of the 932?


----------



## For Victory

@ AMD King, how did you affix that 200mm fan in the drive bays? Velcro?

Also, I have a cooler similar to the H70, and will be using it with my 932. Should I have it pulling cool air in or pushing hot air out through it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


@ AMD King, how did you affix that 200mm fan in the drive bays? Velcro?

Also, I have a cooler similar to the H70, and will be using it with my 932. Should I have it pulling cool air in or pushing hot air out through it?


I think Exhaust is the best setup. But it would depend on your ambient temps.









~Ceadder


----------



## For Victory

I have a plan







I'll post back this weekend with results.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Will a RX360 rad with push/pull 25mm fans fit in the top of the 932?


Yeah, no probs. It's 58mm deep and I've got a 60mm deep Thermochill with push/pull 25mm fans.


----------



## Hennessy

Some more pics:


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


@ AMD King, how did you affix that 200mm fan in the drive bays? Velcro?

Also, I have a cooler similar to the H70, and will be using it with my 932. Should I have it pulling cool air in or pushing hot air out through it?


Yes. The little square ones. Only could do it at 3 points though. I have had it down 3 or 4 times though and still holding perfect.


----------



## jon5270

Update my HAF922 Mod you can follow my sig, or a link to the direct update.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-13.html#post13447809


----------



## catcherintherye

I chatted on LiveChat on the CM website this afternoon and they said they just got the USB 3.0 headers today for the HAF X, and will ship it out to me. They asked me first if I had a P67 board though, otherwise I don't think they'll send one to you. Just a heads up to those who have been waiting for the USB 3.0 headers. I'll post pics once I receive it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I foresee a LOT of people contacting CM and lying about having a P67 motherboard just to get them.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13449512*
> I foresee a LOT of people contacting CM and lying about having a P67 motherboard just to get them.


Well, it wouldn't be of much use to them if they didn't actually have a P67 board, because nothing to plug it into. The resale value I don't think would be terribly high, and at most CM would give you one.


----------



## BradleyW

If i removethe front panels i reduce CPU temps by 4c. Must be a hot spot upper front area. How can i place a 140mm fan for extract?


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If i removethe front panels i reduce CPU temps by 4c. Must be a hot spot upper front area. How can i place a 140mm fan for extract?


Zipties are your friend


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Zipties are your friend


No they are not. They hate me.


----------



## Dissentience

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16848035289


----------



## Jester-

Amazon.com: Scotch(R) Clear Mounting Tape 4010, 1 in x 60 in [PRICE is per ROLL]: Home & Garden


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Well, it wouldn't be of much use to them if they didn't actually have a P67 board, because nothing to plug it into. The resale value I don't think would be terribly high, and at most CM would give you one.


I strongly disagree. A lot of people have the case but not the motherboard yet and would like to get the Headers in preparation for their next mobo purchase that can use them, especially if CM is sending them out free. They won't want to wait only to find out that they will have to pay for them later.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Jester-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13457059*
> Thanks for the links.


ya welcome....i had heard that stuff was good.....and it's done the job extremely well


----------



## Klue22

Okay guys it looks like Google Docs has won out as the choice for the OP.
I'm in the middle of finals right now and the Chimp Challange is going on right now so I'll be spread pretty thin for the next couple days. I'll try to have the OP in the new format by the weekend.


----------



## For Victory

I'm trying to pick between using 4 x 230mm fans in my haf 932 (top, 2 x front, door) or removing all the stock fans and using 7 x scythe slipstreams, 2 x scythe s-flex and 2 x san ace all going to a controller. Obviously the airflow will be better with option 2 but the noise might be a little worse even with the controller. Anyone else had these choices, and what did you do? If I go with option 1 I was going to use Bitfenix 230mm fans, but I've never used them and haven't heard much about build quality. Look good on paper, though.


----------



## BradleyW

Get the quiet option or it might drive you insane.


----------



## For Victory

Even with a controller? I was reading a guide on the evga forums about air cooling the haf 932 and the writer said to gut all the stock fans and use 120's. People seemed to like the guide. I realize that doesn't make it good, but I figured if it was lousy advice that people would have spoken up.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The problem is that all too often you are only talking about a couple of degrees difference in temps and that simply isn't worth the hassle and expense.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13457751*
> The problem is that all too often you are only talking about a couple of degrees difference in temps and that simply isn't worth the hassle and expense.


But... this is OCN


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For Victory;13457380*
> I'm trying to pick between using 4 x 230mm fans in my haf 932 (top, 2 x front, door) or removing all the stock fans and using 7 x scythe slipstreams, 2 x scythe s-flex and 2 x san ace all going to a controller. Obviously the airflow will be better with option 2 but the noise might be a little worse even with the controller. Anyone else had these choices, and what did you do? If I go with option 1 I was going to use Bitfenix 230mm fans, but I've never used them and haven't heard much about build quality. Look good on paper, though.


Just do the cheap quite easy option mate.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13457751*
> The problem is that all too often you are only talking about a couple of degrees difference in temps and that simply isn't worth the hassle and expense.


But... But... a fan controller means more buttons, knobs, dials and digital displays that can brew coffee in the morning and make the rig look even cooler!!!

Just busting your chops man. I like simplicity and I hear ya on your view of things. I'll be going with a fan controller soon but it will be the Sunbeam 6-channel, 30-watt-channel PWM controller (Rheosmart I think it is?) that is just a grilled face plate with knobs and led's. Nothing more. That degree or two might come in handy when gaming or folding.


----------



## ski-bum

I put a controller/temp sensor in mine with the stock fans. I turn the 220mm down to 500rpm and it makes the whole case super quite. I have no problems at all with cooling, even my GTX480 and an overclocked i7-950 to 4.0


----------



## nickmarine

Hello
I wanted to add a better picture of my new system



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nick


----------



## For Victory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The problem is that all too often you are only talking about a couple of degrees difference in temps and that simply isn't worth the hassle and expense.


Thanks for your reply. Are you talking about going all 120's or changing from stock fans period?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


Thanks for your reply. Are you talking about going all 120's or changing from stock fans period?


Primarily going to all 120's.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickmarine*


Hello
I wanted to add a better picture of my new system



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nick


That's cool. Very unique. Can't say I've seen any other mods quite like it yet.


----------



## steamboat

which sites do you guys use for sheet acrylic? i need clear and white.


----------



## For Victory

I was going to move all my hard drives to a 5.25 bay device and pop out my hard drive rack to improve temps. Would that be worth it? The bay device has a 120mm fan though. I could probably replace it with something quiet, I bet. And has anyone used the Bitfenix 230mm fans? They're fluid dynamic bearing, which is pretty neat.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


I was going to move all my hard drives to a 5.25 bay device and pop out my hard drive rack to improve temps. Would that be worth it? The bay device has a 120mm fan though. I could probably replace it with something quiet, I bet. And has anyone used the Bitfenix 230mm fans? They're fluid dynamic bearing, which is pretty neat.


Unless you're water cooling there is no reason to pull the HDD rack. It sure won't improve your cooling because that 200 does a good job cooling your HDDs' as it is.









Now if you plan to water cool and need the space to mount pumps or a Reservoir that would be the ideal spot.









~Ceadder


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


which sites do you guys use for sheet acrylic? i need clear and white.


These are the main ones most use:

http://www.estreetplastics.com/
http://www.delviesplastics.com/
http://www.usplastic.com/


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13460447*
> Primarily going to all 120's.


If you go all 120s you should see a difference in temps.. When I had my Haf 932 before I went watercooling I had all 120s but man was it loud.


----------



## Bartholom

i'd like to put blue fans on the back and at the bottom of my 922, but it's kinda hard to find 120s and 140s from the same brand. could anybody tell me if there are fans that match the color of the blue CM 200s? so far i figured that the blue yate loon and revoltec dark blue would be available in both sizes, but will they fit in with the other blue fans?


----------



## For Victory

I might still grab two of the 230mm bitfenix spectres. At the worst I can lose the annoying red LED stock fan in front and I can maybe lower the noise since the spectres are FDB.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13463761*
> These are the main ones most use:
> 
> http://www.estreetplastics.com/
> http://www.delviesplastics.com/
> http://www.usplastic.com/


awesome thank you


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartholom;13468469*
> i'd like to put blue fans on the back and at the bottom of my 922, but it's kinda hard to find 120s and 140s from the same brand. could anybody tell me if there are fans that match the color of the blue CM 200s? so far i figured that the blue yate loon and revoltec dark blue would be available in both sizes, but will they fit in with the other blue fans?


Try the Xigmatek
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233053

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233052


----------



## grassh0ppa

Is there anyway to fit two fans on the top exhaust with an Antec 620 on the rear? Or maybe I should put the antec unit on the top?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartholom*


i'd like to put blue fans on the back and at the bottom of my 922, but it's kinda hard to find 120s and 140s from the same brand. could anybody tell me if there are fans that match the color of the blue CM 200s? so far i figured that the blue yate loon and revoltec dark blue would be available in both sizes, but will they fit in with the other blue fans?


I got my brother a Yate Loon Medium Speed for the bottom of his cabinet because when he replaced his door with the Dragon Door he threw his Intake out of whack. So he was only running two of his three 200s'. You can't even tell the difference in color if one even exists.

Having a High Speed 140 and Medium Speed 120s', I have to say they're a good match to my 200s'(Red) so I would get the Yate Loons in Blue if you want as close to what is represented in your system.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

yay!!!, i finally got my case where i want it


----------



## TPE-331

@Klue22, here are more pics of my 932 if you would like to update/add to OP:cheers:

Thanks.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Welcome! Update your sig as well!


----------



## TPE-331

@Kahbrohn, how do I display 2 sigs? My current sig is my main rig.








Thanks


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TPE-331*


@Kahbrohn, how do I display 2 sigs? My current sig is my main rig.








Thanks










Ahhhh... I thought you just hadn't updated your case. Sorry about that. Any chance you can get both rigs to fold a bit???


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ahhhh... I thought you just hadn't updated your case. Sorry about that. Any chance you can get both rigs to fold a bit???


















I've got two rigs, the one in my sig, and my HAF 932 you see here.







As far as folding goes, I wouldn't even know where to begin







Is it hard to get started? Some sort of folding for dummies tutorial I could read up on?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331;13480899*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two rigs, the one in my sig, and my HAF 932 you see here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as folding goes, I wouldn't even know where to begin Is it hard to get started? Some sort of folding for dummies tutorial I could read up on?


Lemme get you someone who will more than gladly help you out... our mod... I just started and would hate to steer you in the wrong direction but I will say, it's really not hard at all.

KLUE!!! Hook this guy up! You understand folding much better than me!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TPE-331*









I've got two rigs, the one in my sig, and my HAF 932 you see here.







As far as folding goes, I wouldn't even know where to begin







Is it hard to get started? Some sort of folding for dummies tutorial I could read up on?










Plenty of information in the Folding Forum here at OCN. You'll find the guides in the stickies at the top.

To display more than one rig in your sig you have to put a link to the others. In your case a link like this to the Gaming PC Specs.

Code:


Code:


[URL="http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=50459"]Gaming PC Specs[/URL]


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Lemme get you someone who will more than gladly help you out... our mod... I just started and would hate to steer you in the wrong direction but I will say, it's really not hard at all.

KLUE!!! Hook this guy up! You understand folding much better than me!


Thanks bro.









Have a good weekend!


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13481039*
> Plenty of information in the Folding Forum here at OCN. You'll find the guides in the stickies at the top.
> 
> To display more than one rig in your sig you have to put a link to the others. In your case a link like this to the Gaming PC Specs.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PLAIN]
> [URL="http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=50459"]Gaming PC Specs[/URL][/PLAIN]


Thanks PapaSmurf, going to read til my eyes bleed!







Thank you for the info and sig tips:specool:

Have a good weekend!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Glad I could help.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpe-331*


thanks bro.









Have a good weekend!










u 2


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Lemme get you someone who will more than gladly help you out... our mod... I just started and would hate to steer you in the wrong direction but I will say, it's really not hard at all.

KLUE!!! Hook this guy up! You understand folding much better than me!


Hey sorry I haven't been on in a bit, I've been working on moving the OP to the new format.
Also if you still need some quick help I have a bunch of preconfigured clients for the CC right here.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Hey sorry I haven't been on in a bit, I've been working on moving the OP to the new format.
Also if you still need some quick help I have a bunch of preconfigured clients for the CC right here.


Not me... our new member who has "2 rigs" and no folding experience!!! TPE-331... but yeah... I'll look at those clients as well. Thanks Anakin...


----------



## FannBlade

I'm here also! I miss anything?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Not me... our new member who has "2 rigs" and no folding experience!!! TPE-331... but yeah... I'll look at those clients as well. Thanks Anakin...











I fail at quoting...








I could never not fold on a second rig though, it helps me justify my purchases. Heck, I felt bad a year ago when my sig rig sat idle most of the time. Now I feel like its actually doing something. Buyers guilt I guess.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










I fail at quoting...








I could never not fold on a second rig though, it helps me justify my purchases. Heck, I felt bad a year ago when my sig rig sat idle most of the time. Now I feel like its actually doing something. Buyers guilt I guess.


Hehehehehe....


----------



## MooCwzRck

Those of you that have a HAF X with the internal GPU fan with the 120mm fan...Would you guys say thats definitely worth keeping on with my SLI configuration? I have done a couple test runs, turning it on and off using my fan controller, and I have only really noticed about a 1-2 degree difference(bumping up from 68-69 to 70-71).

I am getting ready to do a few mods(taking off the entire hdd bay area), and first I wanted to see if this fan was really that necessary. What do you guys think?


----------



## mountainking

edit - Nvm lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


Those of you that have a HAF X with the internal GPU fan with the 120mm fan...Would you guys say thats definitely worth keeping on with my SLI configuration? I have done a couple test runs, turning it on and off using my fan controller, and I have only really noticed about a 1-2 degree difference(bumping up from 68-69 to 70-71).

I am getting ready to do a few mods(taking off the entire hdd bay area), and first I wanted to see if this fan was really that necessary. What do you guys think?


I'd replace the fan, but I wouldn't get rid of it. Not unless you like running your Fermis hotter than they have to be during intense Gaming sessions.









Soon as I can I'm gonna get that fan mount/GPU stabilizer for my Case so I can get some extra flow right onto my GPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmrios82

My HAF X finished


----------



## mountainking

Nice job, grats!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

So My Fiance has been really angry with me since I got my HAF922. "It's Ugly! Why did you buy such an ugly case?" So I finally asked her what was so ugly about it. "It looks like one of those Military Ammo Boxes." LOL I love my fiance. But she has no taste in computer stuffs.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would have told here cases have more to do with functionality than looks. Show here one of the really ugly Aspire/Apevia/Raidmax cases and she'll realize the HAF isn't nearly as ugly as she first thought.


----------



## catcherintherye

Got USB 3.0 header today. This was all that was in the box. I have to admit it seems like a crappy solution to the front header issue. It seems like you're supposed to plug the blue cables into it, and then plug it into a mobo, so it functions like an adapter. It would look ugly hanging off of someone's board, IMO.


----------



## wetfit9

catcherintherye said:


> Got USB 3.0 header today. This was all that was in the box. I have to admit it seems like a crappy solution to the front header issue. It seems like you're supposed to plug the blue cables into it, and then plug it into a mobo, so it functions like an adapter. It would look ugly hanging off of someone's board, IMO.
> 
> That would work for my mother board. What did you have to get it.


----------



## tsuchiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Got USB 3.0 header today. This was all that was in the box. I have to admit it seems like a crappy solution to the front header issue. It seems like you're supposed to plug the blue cables into it, and then plug it into a mobo, so it functions like an adapter. It would look ugly hanging off of someone's board, IMO.




I requested mine like a month ago. I hope I'll be getting mine soon. I heard its by first come first serve basis.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wetfit9*


That would work for my mother board. What did you have to get it.


Just chatted them up on livechat on the CM website. They are offering this upgrade to HAF X owners, not sure about other models.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsuchiro*


I requested mine like a month ago. I hope I'll be getting mine soon. I heard its by first come first serve basis.


I bugged them like 3 times. Finally a few days ago they had them in stock. It's more like a first come first bug basis. This was my experience with other replacement parts as well.


----------



## RonB94GT

The USB 3 I got with my ASRock MB looks way better and is a lot longer. Not that it helps unless you gan get them to tell you where to get them.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


So My Fiance has been really angry with me since I got my HAF922. "It's Ugly! Why did you buy such an ugly case?" So I finally asked her what was so ugly about it. "It looks like one of those Military Ammo Boxes." LOL I love my fiance. But she has no taste in computer stuffs.


Military ammo box? Now THAT sounds manly!!!


----------



## tsuchiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I bugged them like 3 times. Finally a few days ago they had them in stock. It's more like a first come first bug basis. This was my experience with other replacement parts as well.



Yeah, pretty much. I had to bug one of the mod on the forums to get my replacement wheels.


----------



## Erick Silver

I was curious in what kind of Misc addon/bay attachments etc that CM offers for these cases?


----------



## Nova.

that cable looks too short to me...


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey Klue? When are you going to do the Whole Google Docs thing?? That OP is a bit long in the tooth...


----------



## Ceadderman

Good luck Cable Managing that thing.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13496127*
> Hey Klue? When are you going to do the Whole Google Docs thing?? That OP is a bit long in the tooth...


Long in the tooth? Doesn't that mean old? lol
Hopefully sometime tomorrow (May 14) morning, depending on how long I sleep in.


----------



## ski-bum

What's going on for the May nominations for the Hall of Fame?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


What's going on for the May nominations for the Hall of Fame?


yea Klue whats up with the HoF?

You better get on the ball! CC over 2morrow maybe you will have some time then.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


So My Fiance has been really angry with me since I got my HAF922. "It's Ugly! Why did you buy such an ugly case?" So I finally asked her what was so ugly about it. "It looks like one of those Military Ammo Boxes." LOL I love my fiance. But she has no taste in computer stuffs.


lol! that's the reason why i was going to get the haf 922 originally, because it gave off a "military" feeling, however i went with haf 932


----------



## tensionz

Selling my Antec 1200 and getting a CM 912 soon (some say crazy, but I'm just lazy to carry the thing everywhere).


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13500780*
> yea Klue whats up with the HoF?
> 
> You better get on the ball! CC over 2morrow maybe you will have some time then.


I'd like to nominate Ceadderman for the May HOF.


----------



## mountainking

So I have a few days before I can finish building my sig rig because I'm waiting on my video card and CPU cooler to get here. So, I decided to maybe mod my HAF 922 a bit.

Anyone know the easiest way to paint the inside of the case black? Also any other easier/cheap mods I can busy myself with?


----------



## Thoklarr

<-- 922 baby


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountainking;13506913*
> So I have a few days before I can finish building my sig rig because I'm waiting on my video card and CPU cooler to get here. So, I decided to maybe mod my HAF 922 a bit.
> 
> Anyone know the easiest way to paint the inside of the case black? Also any other easier/cheap mods I can busy myself with?


Clean it out, wipe it down with Isopropyl Alcohol (not rubbing alcohol as it will leave an oily residue), spray a couple of light coats of black primer, then about 3 coats flat, satin, or gloss black paint waiting the appropriate amount of time listed on the cans. I find that Satin Black gives the best results as it has a bit of sheen but it's still rather dull about like the factory finish.

The trick is to WAIT at least 48 hours after the last coat before assembling the system to allow the paint to dry and cure. Personally I've found that waiting two WEEKS works best unless you have some way to bake the paint to cure it. If you rush it it tends to peel, crack, chip, and scratch fairly easily.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13490665*
> I'd replace the fan, but I wouldn't get rid of it. Not unless you like running your Fermis hotter than they have to be during intense Gaming sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as I can I'm gonna get that fan mount/GPU stabilizer for my Case so I can get some extra flow right onto my GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Seems I decided to be rid of it anyway, as I am going to be taking out the whole HDD tray out and putting a rad in there and a 360 rad on top for water cooling them and the CPU...lol this is going to be a fun summer...


----------



## Scrappy

Add me please!



























HAF 932 Advanced, this thing was a dream to work in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;13507515*
> Seems I decided to be rid of it anyway, as I am going to be taking out the whole HDD tray out and putting a rad in there and a 360 rad on top for water cooling them and the CPU...lol this is going to be a fun summer...


What are you gonna do with it?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jon5270

Updated my log, actually it is the final update. My HAF922 is complete.

You can follow the link to the final update or follow my sig for the full log.

Thank you all for you comments and suggestions over the time of my build, I really appreciated it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-15.html#post13508803


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13511479*
> Updated my log, actually it is the final update. My HAF922 is complete.
> 
> You can follow the link to the final update or follow my sig for the full log.
> 
> Thank you all for you comments and suggestions over the time of my build, I really appreciated it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/978644-contagion-my-922-haf-mod-15.html#post13508803


Such a truly stellar job, dude! Three thumbs up! LOL.

Unrelatedly . . . Are 3mm LED leads always this short? I bought some to use on the front panel and to mod my Rheobus Extreme, but the leads are too short to reach the board when housed in the LED box. I didn't realize it could even _be_ something I had to watch for.

Next to the 3mm green is a 5mm, with a 1" lead. Grrrr. Hopefully they will work just fine on the fan controller.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13509999*
> What are you gonna do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Haha, sorry man, I always keep extra components and pieces just in case...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


Haha, sorry man, I always keep extra components and pieces just in case...










Shoot. Okay no problem, I just like getting components directly from owners when I can. I definitely gotta get some air moving in the direction of my GPU though cause over the last 10 days my NB was getting up to about 56-58c Would be awsome having one of my High Speed silents hooked into the Fan Controller to blow directly over the GPU and NB.









At least that's the thought behind it. Can anyone confirm cooler temps with it in place?









~Ceadder


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Would be awsome having one of my High Speed silents hooked into the Fan Controller to blow directly over the GPU and NB.









At least that's the thought behind it. Can anyone confirm cooler temps with it in place?









~Ceadder










It couldn't hurt. I don't know about GPU, but for sure even a moderate air towards the NB helps a pretty decent amount.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


It couldn't hurt. I don't know about GPU, but for sure even a moderate air towards the NB helps a pretty decent amount.


I installed the bottom fan on my case. I am not sure if this is the result of that or not but my NB temp did go down a couple of degrees. I remember seeing the same result in my 922.

So... I do believe additional air flow towards the NB is helpful. As Forsaken said - "couldn't hurt." If you see no results, just yank the fan(s) back out then.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I'm thinkin the same thing. I know when my 140 is going full blast(Yate Loon High Speed) my NB temps are relatively low all things considered. But I'd like to dial that sucker back cause while it's quieter than my 120s' it can still get on the nerves so I dialed it back to 80% would like to dial it back to 60% if I can get some good positive air flow going to the back of the case. My Chassis(200s') fans are all maxed out.









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Update!
I have not forgotten about you guys.
News #1: Nominations for the May Contest are still going on, currently Ceadderman is the only one nominated so nominations will be open until the 20th at which time I will create the poll thread. So please *PM or post your nominations.*
News #2: You may have noticed that the OP looks a bit different, don't worry that's temporary. All of the member lists and URLs are stored safely. I will try to get the spreadsheets up later today but for now I'm gonna catch an hour or two of sleep. I spent the majority of the last 6 hours working through the 932 owners list. So many people.....


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah I'm thinkin the same thing. I know when my 140 is going full blast(Yate Loon High Speed) my NB temps are relatively low all things considered. But I'd like to dial that sucker back cause while it's quieter than my 120s' it can still get on the nerves so I dialed it back to 80% would like to dial it back to 60% if I can get some good positive air flow going to the back of the case. My Chassis(200s') fans are all maxed out.









~Ceadder










My YL HS 120's at 60% do a fairly decent job on my rad keeping my CPU in the high 40's/low 50's while folding. Your 140 should also be effective (if not more) than my 120's.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Update!
I have not forgotten about you guys.
News #1: Nominations for the May Contest are still going on, currently Ceadderman is the only one nominated so nominations will be open until the 20th at which time I will create the poll thread. So please *PM or post your nominations.*
News #2: You may have noticed that the OP looks a bit different, don't worry that's temporary. All of the member lists and URLs are stored safely. I will try to get the spreadsheets up later today but for now I'm gonna catch an hour or two of sleep. I spent the majority of the last 6 hours working through the 932 owners list. So many people.....


Is it possible to link my worklog to the OP? The four pics really don't do it justice. I cringe every time I see them.










~Ceadder


----------



## Aximous

I nominate jon5270's contagion for HoF


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


Updated my log, actually it is the final update. My HAF922 is complete.

You can follow the link to the final update or follow my sig for the full log.

Thank you all for you comments and suggestions over the time of my build, I really appreciated it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post13508803











That thing is sexy


----------



## BradleyW

Nice PC. H70 would be better lol.


----------



## Scrappy

I do love my H70, just had to throw some better fans on it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I do love my H70, just had to throw some better fans on it.


Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm work well.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm work well.


I got the cooler master blue LED ones so they light up my window and back some


----------



## jon5270

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclometric*


Such a truly stellar job, dude! Three thumbs up! LOL.

Unrelatedly . . . Are 3mm LED leads always this short? I bought some to use on the front panel and to mod my Rheobus Extreme, but the leads are too short to reach the board when housed in the LED box. I didn't realize it could even _be_ something I had to watch for.

Next to the 3mm green is a 5mm, with a 1" lead. Grrrr. Hopefully they will work just fine on the fan controller.











Thanks cyclo. And to regards to your question I never had a led that I purchase have less than a 1" lead on it, I know they make them just didn't buy them. I have purchased led from a few places and they all had a 1" lead as below:










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aximous*


I nominate jon5270's contagion for HoF


Thank you Aximous I am honored that I would be nominated









Thank you Scappy.

Thanks Brad, I had to work within a budget on this build, and I was going to originally go with an air cooler.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Is it possible to link my worklog to the OP? The four pics really don't do it justice. I cringe every time I see them.









~Ceadder










Do you have a link?
Also, importing spreadsheets now.

EDIT: Spreadsheets will have to wait, googleDocs appears to be down or not working so it'll be a little bit. Sorry guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13515646*
> Do you have a link?
> Also, importing spreadsheets now.
> 
> EDIT: Spreadsheets will have to wait, googleDocs appears to be down or not working so it'll be a little bit. Sorry guys.


Welcome to the Darkside 

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13516101*
> Welcome to the Darkside
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ooooooo Star Wars! I like! (if you hadn't guessed)
Added to the spreadsheet, hoping GDocs stops being stupid so I can actually put them _in_ the OP. sigh*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13516188*
> Ooooooo Star Wars! I like! (if you hadn't guessed)
> Added to the spreadsheet, hoping GDocs stops being stupid so I can actually put them _in_ the OP. sigh*


Nope couldn't tell. I'm not even a third of the way done with my Mod. I'm doing most of the little things first as I can afford them. Once I get to a good stopping point I'm gonna work on the overall structure.

Right now I'm mocking up the big Bay Window, which I've not decided if it's going to be clear or smoke. I've got to figure out how I can get it to be bright enough to show whats behind the curtain, while being dim enough to hide everything behind the mural when the lights go out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13516275*
> Nope couldn't tell. I'm not even a third of the way done with my Mod. I'm doing most of the little things first as I can afford them. Once I get to a good stopping point I'm gonna work on the overall structure.
> 
> Right now I'm mocking up the big Bay Window, which I've not decided if it's going to be clear or smoke. I've got to figure out how I can get it to be bright enough to show whats behind the curtain, while being dim enough to hide everything behind the mural when the lights go out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Sounds pretty beast, I wish I had some more time to do mods like that.


----------



## JayQuint87

Hey guys I just made a tutorial on how to paint your HAF 932 case!

You can view the tutorial in the Case Modding section of the forums

HAF 932 Spray Paint Case Mod Link: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/1017117-tut-how-paint-your-haf-932-a.html#post13518355

Thanks and feedback is always appreciated!


----------



## _REAPER_

I still have not convinced the wife to let me get another 570 but I am working on it..


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Here is my rig. Advanced watercooling, no big case-modding details like some others have, but hopefully I can be in the club!

My build thread is here.










Awesome club so far! I have to spend some time going through this thread though. This will be a long but rewarding read for sure!


----------



## superhead91

Anyone know where one could buy a 932 full window side panel? I can't seem to find one for sale on the coolermaster site.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*


Here is my rig. Advanced watercooling, no big case-modding details like some others have, but hopefully I can be in the club!

My build thread is here.

Awesome club so far! I have to spend some time going through this thread though. This will be a long but rewarding read for sure!


Someone is gonna be upset you took one of their dish washing sponges!!!!! Hehehehehe... Nice build and welcome!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.GumbyM.D.*


Here is my rig. Advanced watercooling, no big case-modding details like some others have, but hopefully I can be in the club!

My build thread is here.










Awesome club so far! I have to spend some time going through this thread though. This will be a long but rewarding read for sure!


Added!








Pretty sexy looking rig you got there.







:
I'll make another attempt at importing the spreadsheets later today guys. Hopefully GDocs is not still acting up.


----------



## jon5270

For those that did not know, the Cooler Master Contest has opened up for voting today. You can follow the link below to my page, and also everyone build logs also.

Thanks for taking the time to vote.

http://casemod2011.coolermaster.com/....php?u=370&c=1


----------



## Ishinomori

Add me?

Does the 912 Advanced count?

























Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## jj_sky5000

HAF 922 Ice Version !!!! 2011 Cooler Master Case Mod Entry
Cooler Master Vote Page

I would like to thank my sponsors for contributing to the Build
Intel
Sapphire
BioStar

Part List 
Cooler Master HAF 922
Intel i5-2500 k
Sapphire 6970 GPU 
Biostar MB 
Phoybia 4 120mm Silent Fans red/clear
1200 Corsair PS



























































































Thank you for looking !!!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

That the system they use in the Ice Hotel up in Norway or Finland (can't remember where now)?


----------



## Ikthus

Sweet mod jj_sky5000


----------



## eskamobob1

@sky
Your not suppose to talk about ur sponcers anywhere other than the spicer page... Figured I mine as well tell u before someone else does../ anyways, this is an amazing build


----------



## Sp1nalT4p

JJ_sky, I am thoroughly impressed, that is a fantastic mod, definitely have my vote for Mod of the Month!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp1nalT4p;13528492*
> JJ_sky, I am thoroughly impressed, that is a fantastic mod, definitely have my vote for Mod of the Month!


So you need to nominate him.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Anyone know where one could buy a 932 full window side panel? I can't seem to find one for sale on the coolermaster site.


They have em. I just got one this last Friday. It's not for me of course. It's for one of the Australia chapter members but I was under the assumption that they didn't have any in stock.

Try this link. http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557

I just checked the link so they must've sold out pretty quick like. The link should work when they come back in stock however. $25+shipping.









~Ceadder


----------



## vmatt1203

im interested in joining, heres my new baby







(most money i have ever spent on one thing) lol


----------



## baj2k

Hi... can I join please...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


They have em. I just got one this last Friday. It's not for me of course. It's for one of the Australia chapter members but I was under the assumption that they didn't have any in stock.

Try this link. http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=557

I just checked the link so they must've sold out pretty quick like. The link should work when they come back in stock however. $25+shipping.









~Ceadder










Awesome. Thanks!

@ vmatt Nice setup!









@ baj2k Welcome to the club! That's a lot of hard drive space... lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baj2k*


Hi... can I join please...











Nice work on that system and exceptionally nice work on labeling the components in the system pic like that.







:


----------



## 956_da_best

here is my old build what do yall think i use it for my programming classes and some other stuff like gaming and stuff in my living room.


----------



## 956_da_best

here is the big daddy of my builds i did recently its freakin fast like most ppl have no clue its great. excuse the quality and timing of these i just made them with my cell camera and its dirty as hell considering i have had it since january. i call it my purple eater and she is still awaiting parts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Man this sucks. Once again I have the worst Cold from hell. Made the mistake of sleeping with the window open. Should have known that the good weather was too good to be true. I'm not able to even go outside now and haven't been since Sunday. I've got commitments to meet dammit.

Soon as I get better I'll be checking on the shipping to Australia for this door. I pretty much slept the entire day away and having had that bout of pneumonia last fall I'm not interested in getting it again.









~Ceadder


----------



## drufause

Hmmm Memberlist is gone now.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drufause*


Hmmm Memberlist is gone now.


Yep, I have them all in Google spreadsheets. I went to import them into the OP a day or so ago and GDocs seemed to be down so it wasn't working. If I can grab a spare moment at work today I'll try again.


----------



## drufause

Cools was just going to check the haf932 count I was responding in another thread.


----------



## Klue22

932 Owners: 603
922 Owners: 169
912 Owners: 23
X Owners: 168

Total: 963


----------



## jon5270

Geez,You all really love the 932, don't you


----------



## FannBlade

932 is the case of all cases!


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13536294*
> Geez,You all really love the 932, don't you


Easy case to work with, tons of room, and great cable management.

Though I'm not a fan of the tool less HD trays, would be a lot easier to just use screws then to fight those pins into the holes.


----------



## Kahbrohn

I got a t-shirt when I bought mine...










(j/k)


----------



## 956_da_best

yuppers i have built like 8 systems all customer i have had all love the 932 case and even i use them myself. tons of room, great pricing, easy to mod if needed and lots of capacity for fans.


----------



## wetfit9

I love the 932 for all the reason above, but had to switch to the haf x as my mobo would not fit in the 932. Now the down size to that is that my haf x don't have enough room in top for my rx360 rad. Looking around in my area now to see if i can fine someone to cut the 120mm mounting bracket up top and re weld them adding about an fourth of an inch so the bracket sits higher. I lose the ability to do push/pull but the rx360 rad works great in push only and i won't have my fans push up against my mobo and I would be able to add a rx120 to the rear fan area. Now the problem is fining someone to do such a small job.


----------



## 956_da_best

why not use a rad box if anything mount on the top many other ideas would be mount internally, its what i did for all my liquid cooling as seen in my pics of my 2 rigs. i used recently a setup i am liking for 2 120mm on each side for my push pull to go with my 2 single radiators. oh i usually go with thermaltake or blackice for radiators for my cpu blocks i go thermaltake or swiftake thinking about switching to my own custom ones.


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *956_da_best;13539314*
> why not use a rad box if anything mount on the top many other ideas would be mount internally, its what i did for all my liquid cooling as seen in my pics of my 2 rigs. i used recently a setup i am liking for 2 120mm on each side for my push pull to go with my 2 single radiators. oh i usually go with thermaltake or blackice for radiators for my cpu blocks i go thermaltake or swiftake thinking about switching to my own custom ones.


could you post a link to your pictures


----------



## 956_da_best

last page man on 1383


----------



## Ithanul

I want to join.
My second build, first water cooled.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ithanul*


I want to join.
My second build, first water cooled.


nice build, you should get a back plate for that 580 and it would really look slick
btw is that your pump/res in the 2 hot swap bays??


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


nice build, you should get a back plate for that 580 and it would really look slick


What type of back plate would look good?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ithanul*


What type of back plate would look good?


the official one of course








http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...0Hardware&sw=4


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


the official one of course








http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...0Hardware&sw=4


Ok. I will get it when I buy a SSD and two HDD for a RAID later on.


----------



## YikesItsGood

Does anyone know if 2 TY-140's will fit side-by-side on the top or front of a HAF 912?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YikesItsGood;13546504*
> Does anyone know if 2 TY-140's will fit side-by-side on the top or front of a HAF 912?


I recently mounted 2x 120mm Xigmateks, and i would have to say no, the 120mm's are a neat fit, 140mm's would be far too large.


----------



## Klue22

GDocs are in the OP!








+
*Only two more days to nominate people for the May Haf of the Month Contest!*
Currently the only two nominees are:
Ceadderman
jon5270

I want to see a lot more nominees! Lets make this a good contest.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13547640*
> GDocs are in the OP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> *Only two more days to nominate people for the May Haf of the Month Contest!*
> Currently the only two nominees are:
> Ceadderman
> jon5270
> 
> I want to see a lot more nominees! Lets make this a good contest.


In that case I'll nominate jj_sky5000. His mod was pretty unique.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13547640*
> GDocs are in the OP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> *Only two more days to nominate people for the May Haf of the Month Contest!*
> Currently the only two nominees are:
> Ceadderman
> jon5270
> 
> I want to see a lot more nominees! Lets make this a good contest.


Nice mate!

Quick question, is it ok to alter the original group sig?
see sig for alterations


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13548362*
> Nice mate!
> 
> Quick question, is it ok to alter the original group sig?
> see sig for alterations


Thats fine with me. For me the main thing is that your at least using it and haven't made it super tiny or anything. So your good.


----------



## YikesItsGood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


I recently mounted 2x 120mm Xigmateks, and i would have to say no, the 120mm's are a neat fit, 140mm's would be far too large.


Thanks!


----------



## RonB94GT

What do you think, should I swap the fan controller and DVD around?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


btw is that your pump/res in the 2 hot swap bays??


Yes, took them out to put the pump/res there.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


What do you think, should I swap the fan controller and DVD around?



I like the fan controller on top personally.


----------



## RonB94GT

Was thinking it might look better with the gloss black together.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13553774*
> What do you think, should I swap the fan controller and DVD around?


Dude, we have freakishly similar systems

I can't find a pic of mine at the moment but same watercooling kit, same case, same board, same fan controller, same DVD drive, and everythin's pretty much in the same place


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13553774*
> What do you think, should I swap the fan controller and DVD around?


i think it might look better, plus im a fan of always having my dvds on the very top, or bottom.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice job on the OP Klue! Big thumbs up.
Did it take a long time?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13557179*
> Nice job on the OP Klue! Big thumbs up.
> Did it take a long time?


Not too long, maybe about 6-7 hours total. It was worth it I think.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13557179*
> Nice job on the OP Klue! Big thumbs up.
> Did it take a long time?


I second!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13553774*
> What do you think, should I swap the fan controller and DVD around?


Im going to have this setup and i was wondering how they would look, i think you should definately have the gloss together!

is that the 922 case?


----------



## Jester-

hey Klue...anychance of addin this link to my name plz?
posted some pixz after that main one just like to have em with it too









http://www.overclock.net/13251745-post13181.html

thanks


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13561209*
> hey Klue...anychance of addin this link to my name plz?
> posted some pixz after that main one just like to have em with it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/13251745-post13181.html
> 
> thanks


No problem, i'm on my phone atm so i'll have to get to it later today though.


----------



## Jester-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13561934*
> No problem, i'm on my phone atm so i'll have to get to it later today though.


not at problem just when ya get time and thanks again


----------



## THC Butterz

WHEN YOU QUOTE IT'S NOT THAT HARD TO NOT INCLUDE THE PICTURE, WE DONT NEED TO SEE THE SAME PIC 3 TIMES, I cant count how meny times that is mentioned in this thread!!!!!


----------



## Jester-




----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jester-*












refering to previous page, i've seen the same pic quoted 2 times on the page


----------



## Jester-

ahhh gotcha


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


No problem, i'm on my phone atm so i'll have to get to it later today though.


nice job on the spread sheets, cant believe you put a tinyurl for almost every owner


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Is there a listing somewhere of the non CM fans that fit up top AKA 200mm size.

Im getting a HAF X soon and was wanting to put another fan up there.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974*


Is there a listing somewhere of the non CM fans that fit up top AKA 200mm size.

Im getting a HAF X soon and was wanting to put another fan up there.


200mm fans, like all other sizes are all built on a reference design, so you shouldnt have a problem with whatever fan you want to use


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


200mm fans, like all other sizes are all built on a reference design, so you shouldnt have a problem with whatever fan you want to use


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27499

So that fan would be fine?


----------



## GMcDougal

I just wanted to say that i finally have an haf 932 advanced on the way! i cant wait!!!!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974*


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27499

So that fan would be fine?


yes, the top fans on the X use standard pc case screws, not fan screws, so with that fan, you could actually use thumb screws, for easy install.


----------



## Blech

Hey guys,

I am a new member to OCN:
I just wanted to give a little tease of the HAF-932 I just finished. This build was inspired and influenced by this thread and the "rate my cables" thread. The focus was to build on a budget while retaining the cleanest execution possible. I am Still waiting on a few more cables then going to re shoot in low light and submit for membership.

have a look of what's to come. Hope you all enjoy.....


----------



## Kahbrohn

Blech...

Welcome! That is a very very nice looking rg you have there. I like the light placement. Very nice job.


----------



## THC Butterz

wow, my system has really come along, although, I wish i could find older posts from when i first started this build


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13561096*
> Im going to have this setup and i was wondering how they would look, i think you should definately have the gloss together!
> 
> is that the 922 case?


Yes 922


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13563785*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a new member to OCN:
> I just wanted to give a little tease of the HAF-932 I just finished. This build was inspired and influenced by this thread and the "rate my cables" thread. The focus was to build on a budget while retaining the cleanest execution possible. I am Still waiting on a few more cables then going to re shoot in low light and submit for membership.
> 
> have a look of what's to come. Hope you all enjoy.....


Are those blue LED's in that RAM cooler?


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13565176*
> Are those blue LED's in that RAM cooler?


That is correct. They are the G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D Fans around $14








[/URL]


----------



## jmcmtank

Impressive shots from that Canon S90.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13565303*
> That is correct. They are the G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D Fans around $14


Nice! More blue lighting.


----------



## Blech

Thanks you kindly! My buddy wanted to practice and I needed shots for the submission. so we did a quick set up and got to work. He will be happy for the praise as this was his first attempt at this kind of work with that kind of camera.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## superhead91

so... CM store shipping prices suck... cheapest shipping for me to order the 932 window side panel is $12.45 ...


----------



## PapaSmurf

They overcharge for shipping and take forever to actually ship anything unless you pay the ridiculous next day or second day option. Otherwise they wait a week to 10 day to ship anything and act like they are doing you a favor for shipping it at all. Next to Corsair and Asus, they have the absolute worst Customer Service in the industry.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13567876*
> They overcharge for shipping and take forever to actually ship anything unless you pay the ridiculous next day or second day option. Otherwise they wait a week to 10 day to ship anything and act like they are doing you a favor for shipping it at all. Next to Corsair and Asus, they have the absolute worst Customer Service in the industry.


Awesome... good thing I'm not in a hurry for this side panel...


----------



## THC Butterz

would the Radiator of a xspc rasa 750 mount properly to the top of my HAF X?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13569126*
> would the Radiator of a xspc rasa 750 mount properly to the top of my HAF X?


Yea


----------



## Krazee

I bought the HAF932 and I just won the HAF X from Cooler Master. Its awesome!!!


----------



## DerComissar

EDITED April 17, 2012.
Updated photos of build.

Got this 932 BE in May of 2011, for $98 after the CM $20 mir.
I bought it mainly to fit two 480's with triple-slot VF3000F heatsinks mounted on each card. The top-mount ps option allowed the bottom card to fit with room to spare. My previous 690IIA didn't have enough space for the bottom card to clear the ps.
I now run one 480, with a modified AC Accelero Plus II, with two Panaflo U.H.S. 120 X 38mm fans. A five-slot solution

Very impressed with the solid construction, tons of room for future projects, like water-cooling.
Made a few changes to suit my preferences. Removed the hd cage, and the drive bay and video card plastic latch assemblies. All of the stock fans, including the 230mm's, were replaced with CM R4's, 5x120mm and one 140mm.

June 29, 2011:
I installed a regular HAF 932 door panel in place of the former windowed panel (shown in left side of photo).
I put four CM R4 120mm fans in the door's fan grill for better airflow.
This worked well, reduced my gpu temps up to 10C running OCCT, compared to the solid windowed door panel.
Edit Mar. 2012: Now using a Demciflex custom 932 filter kit, along with some strips of fine mesh in the front bay slot covers.


----------



## Klue22

OP updated.
*Today is the last day to nominate somebody for the May Contest.*
I want to see moar sexy looking rigs people.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13553774*
> What do you think, should I swap the fan controller and DVD around?


Remember when I said our rigs were similar?


----------



## Blech

Please concider my 932 for addition.

Here is the results from shooting lastnight:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Scrappy

^ Who's the little guy inside?


----------



## Blech

It's a Zooble according to my 4yr old daughter. She chose all the fans on this build so I made sure she had input the pictures. =)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


^ Who's the little guy inside?


Thats the OCN Gremlin...


----------



## Scrappy

Honestly, I kind of want a case Gremlin now

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCRAPPY-DOO-RARE...#ht_500wt_1156

Someone buy this for my case!!!


----------



## Blech

OMG $100 pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Kreeker

Disregarding price, which is better the 932 advanced or the x?


----------



## Scrappy

I've never played with the X but I like the 932s looks better and I'm pretty sure the inside is very similar


----------



## Blech

If money is not an issue go for the X you can alwas remove the additonal gimicks inside and it comes pre painted. I had to prep and paint my 932 since mine came with grey interior.

The X comes with an additional spot for another 200mm fan up top. which is nice.
Almost decided to go HAF-X on next build.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13576147*
> If money is not an issue go for the X you can alwas remove the additonal gimicks inside and it comes pre painted. I had to prep and paint my 932 since mine came with grey interior.
> 
> The X comes with an additional spot for another 200mm fan up top. which is nice.
> Almost decided to go HAF-X on next build.


The 932 advanced now has a painted interior and usb 3.0 on the front panel.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&cm_re=932_haf-_-11-119-160-_-Product

I don't which one to go with because most of the comparisons are based on the order 932 model.. Also, the price difference is only $25 if buying from newegg, because shipping is free on the X.


----------



## Scrappy

932 has room for 3 fans on top. You can also order them on amazon and use a free prime trial to get the shipping for free.

They are incredibly similar and both will be very easy to build in, just go with whichever one you thing looks the best from the front since it kinda decides your computers personality.


----------



## ski-bum

I just noticed they now have the HAFX "Blue Edition" All the fans have blue LED lighting
Check it out here
This is alot like my HAF932 "Blue Edition" that I have.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13576685*
> I just noticed they now have the HAFX "Blue Edition" All the fans have blue LED lighting
> Check it out here
> This is alot like my HAF932 "Blue Edition" that I have.


$220 is a bit much for that considering the Blue Edition 932 is roughly $160+shipping from Newegg.









Hell I would just get a Blue themed Advanced and buy Blue Yate Loon fans to fill out the spots that lack blue and save a bit of money.









It costs a bit more if one is set on 200mm LED lighting features but if you can get around it, that's how I would go about doing it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wetfit9

to add my two cents, the biggest different is the possibity to add a second fan up top on the haf x. The 932 has more space between the top of the mother board and the top of the case if you wanted to add a thicker RAD up top inside, like the RX360. The haf x has a cover that covers the hole top, so if you go a thinner rad up top you can do push push inside, when on the 932 you will have to mount fans outside of the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13577199*
> to add my two cents, the biggest different is the possibity to add a second fan up top on the haf x. The 932 has more space between the top of the mother board and the top of the case if you wanted to add a thicker RAD up top inside, like the RX360. The haf x has a cover that covers the hole top, so if you go a thinner rad up top you can do push push inside, when on the 932 you will have to mount fans outside of the case.


There are lots of (ex)members in this thread that have mounted thicker Rads up top of the 932 that didn't mount fans on the outside of their 932.









I personally wouldn't mount a thick body Rad up top. Not because it won't work but because it would fill the window and obstruct the view into the cabinet. Don't need to when I can get a reasonable Koolance slim body 360 or 420 to mount up top and still have a clear view of all the goodies inside my 932.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wetfit9

Well, I just finish with a few mods to get the RX360 Rad to fit in the top of my case alone with a RX120 on the rear. On the 932, i could have done this with out the mod, but my mother board cannot fit inside a 932.

http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k562/wetfit9/updated%20case/

I also had all kinds of issues, no leaks on the leak test, then 4 when I put it in the case. On the EK SLI bridge, someone smart(me) didn't read the direction all the way through and connect the input on the same side of the out put. Water was just running straight through without going through the cards. Thanks for auto shut down on the cards, temps was high while i was trying to fine the issue. So with each leak, drain, fix, test, fix drain test. Man I was hot, well except when the water hit me a couple of time.







. All is well and up and running. My high temp with a hour of prime95 was 46 on any core @4.0. Time to overclock my cards and my cpu higher.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13577199*
> to add my two cents, the biggest different is the possibity to add a second fan up top on the haf x. The 932 has more space between the top of the mother board and the top of the case if you wanted to add a thicker RAD up top inside, like the RX360. The haf x has a cover that covers the hole top, so if you go a thinner rad up top you can do push push inside, when on the 932 you will have to mount fans outside of the case.


932 Has room for 3 120s on top or a 230 and a 120


----------



## wetfit9

three 120's or one 230.
the haf x has room for two 200mm


----------



## Scrappy

*Looks at case* Def 230+120 as well







, not denying that that 2 200s would be nice but the air flow isn't much less with my set up


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13577479*
> *Looks at case* Def 230+120 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not denying that that 2 200s would be nice but the air flow isn't much less with my set up


you are right, I went in and looked at my daughter case and you can get a 120 next the large fan up top in a 932.


----------



## Nhb93

I actually am running the stock fan plus a 120 I had from my old case on the top of my 932. Probably wrecking my positive pressure, but my GPU hits 84C in games regardless. The whole thing could use a dusting, and classes are almost over, so I'll probably do that then. Just wanted to come in and reinforce that you CAN mount BOTH the stock fan and a 120 in the top of a 932.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13576309*
> 932 has room for 3 fans on top. You can also order them on amazon and use a free prime trial to get the shipping for free.
> 
> They are incredibly similar and both will be very easy to build in, just go with whichever one you thing looks the best from the front since it kinda decides your computers personality.


Any case over $25 automatically gets you free shipping from Amazon. Prime just gives you the option for faster free shipping options.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just found myself a nice 420 slimline Rad for $60 and a CPU block for $60. I just need to sell some stuff dammit.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wetfit9

Man I am loving the temps once I added the RX360 and RX120 over the Rs120 and a single 120mm. Makes me want to upgrade. Can't remember who said something to me early here about the M10, but, it looking like that will be my next case.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13577881*
> Just found myself a nice 420 slimline Rad for $60 and a CPU block for $60. I just need to sell some stuff dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ah the eternal battle of maintaining enough funds to buy computer parts whenever the mood hits you.








In other news...
*Nominations close in less than 5.5 hours (12AM CDT)*


----------



## ski-bum

I'd like to nominate jon5270 & his HAF922 mod Contagion for the May HOF
Check it out here


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13578709*
> Ah the eternal battle of maintaining enough funds to buy computer parts whenever the mood hits you.


That's one of the main things that pushed me towards the BetaEVO instead of the HAF 912 last month, a decision that I am beginning to regret.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13578855*
> I'd like to nominate jon5270 & his HAF922 mod Contagion for the May HOF
> Check it out here


A little late Ski. jon was already nommed.









Didn't you nominate me though?


















Gonna be putting the H50 up when I have my Block and Rad. The entire P/P kit +2 fans. Just so people are aware.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13578901*
> A little late Ski. jon was already nommed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you nominate me though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be putting the H50 up when I have my Block and Rad. The entire P/P kit +2 fans. Just so people are aware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Sorry, Just trying to make it a good contest.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13577359*
> Well, I just finish with a few mods to get the RX360 Rad to fit in the top of my case alone with a RX120 on the rear. On the 932, i could have done this with out the mod, but my mother board cannot fit inside a 932.
> 
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k562/wetfit9/updated%20case/
> 
> I also had all kinds of issues, no leaks on the leak test, then 4 when I put it in the case. On the EK SLI bridge, someone smart(me) didn't read the direction all the way through and connect the input on the same side of the out put. Water was just running straight through without going through the cards. Thanks for auto shut down on the cards, temps was high while i was trying to fine the issue. So with each leak, drain, fix, test, fix drain test. Man I was hot, well except when the water hit me a couple of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All is well and up and running. My high temp with a hour of prime95 was 46 on any core @4.0. Time to overclock my cards and my cpu higher.


Is that the magnetic dust filter you have on your side panel?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;13579104*
> Is that the magnetic dust filter you have on your side panel?


Yes. That is indeed the DEMCiFlex filter that you see on the door.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## RonB94GT

If no one has done it so I nominate Blech


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13574491*
> Remember when I said our rigs were similar?


Sure are you have a little better hardware though. Been to lazy to OC the CPU. As soon as I flash to the new bios I probably will. You didn't use the USB 3 that came with the board?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13579324*
> Sure are you have a little better hardware though. Been to lazy to OC the CPU. As soon as I flash to the new bios I probably will. You didn't use the USB 3 that came with the board?


Might be in the same boat as me, my board has 3.0 but no frontside 3.0 headers.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have recently been thinking of the setup for my 922 when I decide to go H2O. Will a slim 240 and 2x120mmx25mm fit up top you think?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13579577*
> I have recently been thinking of the setup for my 922 when I decide to go H2O. Will a slim 240 and 2x120mmx25mm fit up top you think?


I just offset mine a little bit and fit fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I think as long as the plenum is shallow, most 240s' should fit neatly up top of a 922.









I know I'm a bit spoiled by all the room atop the 932 but plenum can make a pretty big difference in mounting space.

I'm looking at a Magicool 3x140 slim. Thought it would be a pain in the ass to mount because of the 140 mounts. Figured out I can get a couple Koolance 120 to 140 plates and mount it that way. Shouldn't be any problem so long as there is enough clearance between the plate and the Rad to keep the screws from clipping fins. They're a bit spendy however. $12 a plate without the screws. Hopefully those are 6-32 thread pitch I have a bunch of Socket heads I can use. But I figure I'll only need 2 plates to mount it.









So I can get a 140 Rad mounted just snugly and mount the 140s' on the bottom side. Gonna be so so so...









Haven't figured out if I want to connect the fans singly to my Rheosmart or if I want to gang mount them to one channel. I'll probably do it singly so I can adjust them separately to save my hearing and just get the High Speed Silents.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13579577*
> I have recently been thinking of the setup for my 922 when I decide to go H2O. Will a slim 240 and 2x120mmx25mm fit up top you think?


I've been eyeballing the same thing for some time, from the top of the case to the top edge of the mobo you have exactly 5cm space so without offsetting the top mounting holes you can only mount a 25mm thick rad.


----------



## DailyShot

............







.... New at this...Can I Join ?.......


----------



## DarkHollow

I finally got around to taking pics, here they are:





































Now I can finally get added to the club


----------



## Ceadderman

That V6 looks out of place.









www.performance-pcs.com has EK Supreme HF blocks on sale. They got a bunch of new EK Lite blocks in stock(EK is clearing house it looks like) so there older stuff is in the Clearance link. They have Blue, Green, Red and Clear as well as a few others available. $60 + shipping.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

Heatsinks sometimes look out of place because the mobo is bending a tiny bit due to the weight drawing the HS lower or unlevel whilst slightly elevated towards the top.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13584882*
> Heatsinks sometimes look out of place because the mobo is bending a tiny bit due to the weight drawing the HS lower or unlevel whilst slightly elevated towards the top.


I think he meant that it should be a water cooled cpu instead of air cooled... The only WC'ing is on the GPU's.

But after reading what you posted, I took a look and I do see your point. Hadn't realized that from my previous air cooled life.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I think he meant that it should be a water cooled cpu instead of air cooled... The only WC'ing is on the GPU's.

But after reading what you posted, I took a look and I do see your point. Hadn't realized that from my previous air cooled life.


Every HS i've installed always looks elevated towards the top. It's just bending the mobo ever so slightly i believe.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Every HS i've installed always looks elevated towards the top. It's just bending the mobo ever so slightly i believe.










That makes sense. At least that effect is minimized a bit by the placement of the standoffs.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


That makes sense. At least that effect is minimized a bit by the placement of the standoffs.


Yes. The stand offs/backplate do help.


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Is that the magnetic dust filter you have on your side panel?


yes it is a DEMCiFlex filter on the side. I got the whole kit. They work great.


----------



## UnitedChamp19ns

Well ive just gone out and got myself a Cooler Master Haf-X by the way ive just modded the window and change it to black i must say it looks dope.. i'm also looking into painting the outside abit ..


----------



## Blech

I was nominated for the thread this month but I have not made an offical request so here we go:

***PLEASE ADD ME**** ****PLEASE ADD ME****

Here are some more pics of my HAF 932 First time build. Other pics are a few pages back.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

New Sleeves:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Optimus Primes Eye:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

After the car wash and wax:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

On the flight line ready for OVERCLOCK FLIGHT TEST:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

walking up to the pixel factory in the snow:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I have added the club in the sig below. I think I am ready to go for memebership. So please add me.
I took everything I researched over a month on OCN and built this 932. This thread is a wealth of knowledge from cable management ideas to component choices.

Your feedback consttructive criticism is always welcome.


----------



## ski-bum

Is that the "blue edition" case or did yo change all the fans.


----------



## Scrappy

I am quite happy I picked up the H70, man some of those heatsinks just look like a pain.


----------



## Blech

No this is the regular $149 Grey interior/ red 230 fan in the front. I prepped and painted the interior and grabbed the fans from newegg. I used Zigmateks for the 140 rear/120 bottom. Went for 4 Rosewill 120's on the sidepanel. It's a little too much blue for me but I got my daughters (4&5) involved so they can be a part of it; hence the huge amount of blue. At least I can turn off the NZXT led strip around the case. Ends up not being that bad when the side is on.


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13586297*
> I am quite happy I picked up the H70, man some of those heatsinks just look like a pain.


Grats on the H70. It's a great performer from what I hear. I am pretty perked at that new H100 they are all secret about... keep seeign the pictures get taken down after people post them.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13586344*
> Grats on the H70. It's a great performer from what I hear. I am pretty perked at that new H100 they are all secret about... keep seeign the pictures get taken down after people post them.


I plan on picking that up too







my processor can do another .2GHz stable but it's a tad on the warm side for my taste especially with summer increasing the ambient temp so hopefully with that I can run 4.2 24/7


----------



## John`

I have a question before i buy my HAF. Is there a fix to the static problem on the I/O panelfor the 922? Also is there a way to buy the 912 Advanced? It is in stock in newegg china but i dont know chinese so..yeah


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depends on where you are located as to where to get the 912 Advanced. If you are in North America the only place to get one is from the USA CoolerMaster Store on the rare occasions when they have them available. No other source carries it for the North American Market.


----------



## John`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13589433*
> Depends on where you are located as to where to get the 912 Advanced. If you are in North America the only place to get one is from the USA CoolerMaster Store on the rare occasions when they have them available. No other source carries it for the North American Market.


Is it possible to ship it from Asia using newegg china? Is this unheard of?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John`;13589441*
> Is it possible to ship it from Asia using newegg china? Is this unheard of?


You can usually get it shipped anywhere it's just gonna be priceyyy. Check out what happens when you put in the address.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John`;13589441*
> Is it possible to ship it from Asia using newegg china? Is this unheard of?


Newegg China won't ship to the USA. You would need to have it shipped to someone in their shipping region and have them ship it to you. Based on what it costs to ship a motherboard from their to here I imagine it would run you about $200 US or more in shipping charges alone. Either wait for it to become available at the US CM Store (they normally have them every couple of months or so) or order the regular 912, paint the inside yourself, add your own window, and pickup the extra fans. That would be faster and cheaper.


----------



## John`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13589605*
> Newegg China won't ship to the USA. You would need to have it shipped to someone in their shipping region and have them ship it to you. Based on what it costs to ship a motherboard from their to here I imagine it would run you about $200 US or more in shipping charges alone. Either wait for it to become available at the US CM Store (they normally have them every couple of months or so) or order the regular 912, paint the inside yourself, add your own window, and pickup the extra fans. That would be faster and cheaper.


Alright thanks a lot. If its gonna cost that much might as well get the 922. Thanks a ton everyone.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


No this is the regular $149 Grey interior/ red 230 fan in the front. I prepped and painted the interior and grabbed the fans from newegg. I used Zigmateks for the 140 rear/120 bottom. Went for 4 Rosewill 120's on the sidepanel. It's a little too much blue for me but I got my daughters (4&5) involved so they can be a part of it; hence the huge amount of blue. At least I can turn off the NZXT led strip around the case. Ends up not being that bad when the side is on.


You could have gotten the blue edition, like this one for $20 more and sved on getting all the fans


----------



## Klue22

The poll for the may contest is up!
Click Here


----------



## Sypieni

Hi everyone,
I've updated my rig. Here are the following changes :
-Added an OCZ RevoDrive 80GB
-Changed my RAM for 3x4 GB Dominator GT with extended fins and AirFlow Pro
-Added an Accelero Xtreme to my HD 5870
-Sleeved my HX-850
-Changed my SSD for Ubuntu (Vertex 2 60GB)
-Changed my 3xF3 RAID 0 for a 4xF4 RAID 0 (it roxxxx^^)

Planned updates :
-Changing the inadequate aluminum NB cooler
-Getting an hexa-core extreme edition
-Applying some carbon fiber
-Redoing the paint job to have a better result

And finally some pictures. (sorry if they're not good I'm no good photographer ^^) Let me now what you think.


----------



## Scrappy

@Sypieni, I've seen that before with the radiator for the Corsair H50/60? being mounted on the front of the case. What are you mounting it on up there?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13594450*
> The poll for the may contest is up!
> Click Here


Can you put the poll link onto the first page under the HOF post?


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13595758*
> @Sypieni, I've seen that before with the radiator for the Corsair H50/60? being mounted on the front of the case. What are you mounting it on up there?


Well basically it just fit in there! ^^ let me take some pictures and I'll post them


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13596175*
> Well basically it just fit in there! ^^ let me take some pictures and I'll post them


Looking forward too it, honestly as soon as I see this I'm probably doing it to my case, the 2 fans + the H70 radiator make it stick out far enough to hit the 4 120s I put on my side panel.


----------



## Sypieni

Here are the pics I promised. Hoped it'll help

Edit : if you want more accurate pictures just let me now I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13596412*
> Here are the pics I promised. Hoped it'll help
> 
> Edit : if you want more accurate pictures just let me now I'll see what I can do.


CM Excaliburs <3


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13596412*
> Here are the pics I promised. Hoped it'll help
> 
> Edit : if you want more accurate pictures just let me now I'll see what I can do.


Yup, thanks. Is that a custom mount you made for the fan on the backside of the drives?


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13597142*
> Yup, thanks. Is that a custom mount you made for the fan on the backside of the drives?


Indeed it is =) very simple one







Want some close-up pictures? (useful mod. It helped me cool my hdd by 7°C!) I plan to do two other mods for exhaust fans. Basically I just want to mod the heck out of my case =p


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13598080*
> Indeed it is =) very simple one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want some close-up pictures? (useful mod. It helped me cool my hdd by 7°C!) I plan to do two other mods for exhaust fans. Basically I just want to mod the heck out of my case =p


Nah, I've got 2 WD Caviars, one black one green. They don't get very warm


----------



## TheSpaz

Please add!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13598080*
> Indeed it is =) very simple one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want some close-up pictures? (useful mod. It helped me cool my hdd by 7°C!) I plan to do two other mods for exhaust fans. Basically I just want to mod the heck out of my case =p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13598109*
> Nah, I've got 2 WD Caviars, one black one green. They don't get very warm


A lot of people go overboard on cooling their hard drives. According to Google's whitepaper, drives perform best and last the longest between 30-45C. 25-50C isn't terrible, but not ideal. Around 20C and 55C, failure rates start shooting up.

Try to avoid running at temps below 20C or above 55C for long.


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Nah, I've got 2 WD Caviars, one black one green. They don't get very warm


I've got 5 drives and only one green hdd hence the cooling
Quote:


> A lot of people go overboard on cooling their hard drives. According to Google's whitepaper, drives perform best and last the longest between 30-45C. 25-50C isn't terrible, but not ideal. Around 20C and 55C, failure rates start shooting up.
> 
> Try to avoid running at temps below 20C or above 55C for long.


Thanks for the info +1 rep

Anyway as I've 4 7200rpm hdd all my disk are roughly 28°C I'll lower my fan speed to get them at 30°C


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13598477*
> I've got 5 drives and only one green hdd hence the cooling
> 
> Thanks for the info +1 rep
> 
> Anyway as I've 4 7200rpm hdd all my disk are roughly 28°C I'll lower my fan speed to get them at 30°C


I have to do that with my cases. If I'm not careful my drives can drop down to 24-26C. I figured when I switched from my old case with hard drives oriented front to back with the BetaEVO which has the sideways hard drive cages that block some of the airflow it would make it easier, but it isn't working out that way. If anything, the drives cool even better, but less evenly from top to bottom.


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13598607*
> I have to do that with my cases. If I'm not careful my drives can drop down to 24-26C. I figured when I switched from my old case with hard drives oriented front to back with the BetaEVO which has the sideways hard drive cages that block some of the airflow it would make it easier, but it isn't working out that way. If anything, the drives cool even better, but less evenly from top to bottom.


It's done.
27 for the green (wouldn't go up) 30 for the vertex2 (don't know if it really important for an SSD) and 32 for the F4 =D
Thanks for the intel


----------



## Scrappy

I honestly wouldn't even pay attention to my HD cooling if coolermaster didn't put that fan in front of them for me. I don't really see a point unless you have some velociraptors


----------



## THC Butterz

What can I use to clean my HAF X window without scratching it??


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13600495*
> What can I use to clean my HAF X window without scratching it??


To truly be careful, compressed air first, then a microfiber cloth


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


To truly be careful, compressed air first, then a microfiber cloth


+rep didn't think of compressed air, mostly because i hate it (condensation around electronics sucks) but even a microfiber cloth scratched my last HAF X window


----------



## Ceadderman

Straight vinegar on a soft cloth works real well too. Make sure the cloth is free of debris though so you don't scratch the surface.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

The last few cases I've had with windows have all had a cheap type of plastic used for the window, including Antec, Lian-Li, and Coolermaster. I doubt if they even use plexiglass.
My current 932 BE full window, like the others, scratches if you look at it the wrong way. I use a soft cloth slightly moistened with warm water first, then a dry soft cloth, avoiding any hard buffing. It still will scratch if I'm not careful.

I like the idea of using compressed air first as it gets rid of some of the dust which will scratch these delicate plastics. The only window I've seen that can be cleaned easily and is durable is an actual glass window, which a friend custom fitted to his Lian-Li case years ago.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


+rep didn't think of compressed air, mostly because i hate it (condensation around electronics sucks) but even a microfiber cloth scratched my last HAF X window


Use a soft, unused paint brush or makeup brush to gently brush the loose dust and debri off of the window first, then spray some vinegar on the window to help loosen any residual debri, then gently wipe with a clean, soft, damp cloth.


----------



## Scrappy

Honestly it would not cost that much more to actually make the thing mildly scratch resistant


----------



## Scrappy

Finally got my actual graphics card, also hid the H70 radiator and changed some of the fans around.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Finally got my actual graphics card, also hid the H70 radiator and changed some of the fans around.


What kind of temps are you getting? I'm really debating on upgrading to the HAF 932 Advance from my Storm Scout.. especially when I do my next overhaul.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I honestly wouldn't even pay attention to my HD cooling if coolermaster didn't put that fan in front of them for me. I don't really see a point unless you have some velociraptors


If you had run into as many hard drive issues on customer's rigs as I have you would pay attention. It's amazing how many computers have poor hard drive cooling and literally cook their hard drives. I can't even begin to count the number of people who bring their computers to me with these cooked drives costing them thousands of dollars to retrieve the data from them all because of the lack of a $5 fan. I've seen systems with drives running in the 60C range causing all sorts of stability issues and data corruption (and even loss). I value my data so I pay attention to those things.


----------



## Ceadderman

This ^^^ x1million.









~Ceadder


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


What kind of temps are you getting? I'm really debating on upgrading to the HAF 932 Advance from my Storm Scout.. especially when I do my next overhaul.











That's with GPU folding and 2 CPU folding instances open.


----------



## Blech

Scrappy,

Our rigs look alot alike from outside =) very nice bro! 
which fan u runing in the front upper?


----------



## Scrappy

It's coolermaster's blue LED 120, was a pain to get in there with zipties, I actually have that fan right behind the bay covers which then feeds into my H70s push pull system fans.

Is it bad that I want to get different memory simply because it doesn't match?







May have to get a cooler.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you had run into as many hard drive issues on customer's rigs as I have you would pay attention. It's amazing how many computers have poor hard drive cooling and literally cook their hard drives. I can't even begin to count the number of people who bring their computers to me with these cooked drives costing them thousands of dollars to retrieve the data from them all because of the lack of a $5 fan. I've seen systems with drives running in the 60C range causing all sorts of stability issues and data corruption (and even loss). I value my data so I pay attention to those things.


New members added, and pics added for scrappy.
Totally agree with PapaSmurf. I was at my dads work awhile ago and they had two 15000 rpm drives passively cooled in the workstation. One had already failed and I'm 99% sure it was due to heat. The remaining one was hot (not warm) to the touch and it wasn't even stacked directly above or below the other one. I fixed the issue by ramping up the single PWM outtake fan to max, which is something that should have been done anyway considering that workstation runs two Xeon Penryns iirc.


----------



## RushMore1205

some work still needs to be done, but mostly complete


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Is it bad that I want to get different memory simply because it doesn't match?







May have to get a cooler.


I ran into that on my sig rig. The green Patriot ram I was running in it didn't go along with the predominantly blue of that board and the fans I have in the case so I picked up some Kingston HyperX T1's. Big mistake as they absolutely will not run at their rated speed and timings on any of the boards I have here and Kingston won't do anything about it. Should have gone with the trusty old G.Skills everyone else runs in the EP45-UD3Ps. The T1's look impressive with those big ol' heatsinks on them, but when that doesn't translate to additional performance who cares.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13601714*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's with GPU folding and 2 CPU folding instances open.


Nice temps!

In my storm scout I have 3x 140mm fans (top and 2 fronts) and 2x 120mm in the door. My H50 is mounted in the back and is still used as an exhaust fan. I tried it as an intake but the temp really was not that different.

My CPU is typically 48-50 under load and GPU is 75-80 under load. Both are heavily OC'd though.

I'm hoping the added room in the case and better cable management coupled with the better fan setups will help drop those temps some, I still have more room to go on my OC's I just do not like to take my HW to the max temp.

Did you mount your radiator with zip ties as well?


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Upgraded my HAF 932 a little bit.


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaon.92.bc;13605893*
> Upgraded my HAF 932 a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


is that a 200mm behind hard drive cage... and if so how u get it there.. does it work


----------



## Blech

Looks Like the stock 230 that comes on top and side panel. One has a grill and one doesn't.

They state that they are 230mm but there is alot of people that confirm that the actual fan is no different than the 200mm you can purchase. So you can use either.


----------



## Blech

Pharaon,

Beautiful rig!


----------



## BradleyW

We have some very clean systems here. Great work everyone.


----------



## Ceadderman

Geez, you guys are gonna make me pull out all the stops ain't ya.







lol

Only wish I could mount three 140s' up top of the 932. I like that idea from the WC'ed 922 above. Just don't have the mounting spots for larger than 120s'.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

I feel like modding my haf x after seeing all this. I do have 1 issue. Do you know where the hdd hot swap bay is? I can't seem to cover the wires up that plug into the circuitry.


----------



## THC Butterz

Im going with a Blue and black theme with red led's, debating on blue, red, or black sleeving, any opinions.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;13605377*
> Nice temps!
> 
> In my storm scout I have 3x 140mm fans (top and 2 fronts) and 2x 120mm in the door. My H50 is mounted in the back and is still used as an exhaust fan. I tried it as an intake but the temp really was not that different.
> 
> My CPU is typically 48-50 under load and GPU is 75-80 under load. Both are heavily OC'd though.
> 
> I'm hoping the added room in the case and better cable management coupled with the better fan setups will help drop those temps some, I still have more room to go on my OC's I just do not like to take my HW to the max temp.
> 
> Did you mount your radiator with zip ties as well?


Yup, it's zip tied to both the 3.5" bay adaptor as well as the side of the case. It was a total pain to get mounted though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13607110*
> Looks Like the stock 230 that comes on top and side panel. One has a grill and one doesn't.
> 
> They state that they are 230mm but there is alot of people that confirm that the actual fan is no different than the 200mm you can purchase. So you can use either.


I have both and they look exactly the same.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone know how i can hide the wires that plug into the HDD hot swap circuit?


----------



## Scrappy

^ I buried everything in the lower drivebays that I don't use.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13607630*
> Does anyone know how i can hide the wires that plug into the HDD hot swap circuit?


you could always sleeve them and make them look nice rather than hiding them, CM put the connectors in kind of a crappy place, although I don't use these bays because they have no cooling for the HDD's


----------



## Sypieni

Has anyone done some sound dampening on an HAF case? I'm trying to have the best ratio noise/temperature


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Add me =D




























Case: HAF X

GPU went down about 20c when I switched from a Cosmos. Going to look at my CPU temps =D.

I have a question though, who else hats the tool-less HDD brackets? I broke each one some way or another (luckily they still hold my drives in place), and they are just so frustrating! I mean the manual makes it look so easy XD.

Also, since the HAF-X only comes with one 200mm fan at the top, will adding another make decrease temperatures even more?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13608405*
> Add me =D
> 
> Case: HAF X
> 
> GPU went down about 20c when I switched from a Cosmos. Going to look at my CPU temps =D.
> 
> I have a question though, who else hats the tool-less HDD brackets? I broke each one some way or another (luckily they still hold my drives in place), and they are just so frustrating! I mean the manual makes it look so easy XD.
> 
> Also, since the HAF-X only comes with one 200mm fan at the top, will adding another make decrease temperatures even more?


Done and welcome.








Pictures looks sweet!


----------



## Techprimus

Add me, please.

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13600907*
> The only window I've seen that can be cleaned easily and is durable is an actual glass window, which a friend custom fitted to his Lian-Li case years ago.


I've gone to the local Dollar Store and picked up picture and certificate frame and used the glass out of them for side panel windows. You are somewhat limited as the sizes you can get and you are stuck with a standard rectangle, but you can usually pick them up for a dollar or 2. It's worth checking out. You can also pick them up fairly cheap at garage sales and resale/thrift stores (Goodwill, etc.).


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13608879*
> I've gone to the local Dollar Store and picked up picture and certificate frame and used the glass out of them for side panel windows. You are somewhat limited as the sizes you can get and you are stuck with a standard rectangle, but you can usually pick them up for a dollar or 2. It's worth checking out. You can also pick them up fairly cheap at garage sales and resale/thrift stores (Goodwill, etc.).


Thanks for the tip, PapaSmurf.
That's a very cost-effective way of getting a piece of glass for a case door. I picked up a small section of glass at a Dollar Store some time ago to use for lapping some coolers and cpu's.
It's worth the effort for case windows, just no comparison in ease of cleaning and scratch-resistance compared to the cheap plastic windows used on today's cases.
As long as you don't hit it with a hammer or something.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13608405*
> Add me =D
> Case: HAF X
> 
> GPU went down about 20c when I switched from a Cosmos. Going to look at my CPU temps =D.
> 
> I have a question though, who else hats the tool-less HDD brackets? I broke each one some way or another (luckily they still hold my drives in place), and they are just so frustrating! I mean the manual makes it look so easy XD.
> 
> Also, since the HAF-X only comes with one 200mm fan at the top, will adding another make decrease temperatures even more?


Most likely the second fan will help since most HAF cases tend to lean towards a positive pressure system, will it be a big difference probably not, would it look cool with 2 LED fans up top, yea. Those tool-less brackets are total crap, getting those pins into the drive is almost impossible.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13608405*
> Add me =D
> Case: HAF X
> 
> GPU went down about 20c when I switched from a Cosmos. Going to look at my CPU temps =D.
> 
> I have a question though, who else hats the tool-less HDD brackets? I broke each one some way or another (luckily they still hold my drives in place), and they are just so frustrating! I mean the manual makes it look so easy XD.
> 
> Also, since the HAF-X only comes with one 200mm fan at the top, will adding another make decrease temperatures even more?


Very good job transferring your stuff from the Cosmos!
I don't like plastic tool-less brackets either, you could simply remove them and use good old screws to attach your drives. Works for me.
I doubt if adding another top fan would be worth it though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13609390*
> Thanks for the tip, PapaSmurf.
> That's a very cost-effective way of getting a piece of glass for a case door. I picked up a small section of glass at a Dollar Store some time ago to use for lapping some coolers and cpu's.
> It's worth the effort for case windows, just no comparison in ease of cleaning and scratch-resistance compared to the cheap plastic windows used on today's cases.
> As long as you don't hit it with a hammer or something.


That is definitely an issue to take into account. If one has rambunctious pets (like some dogs) or small children then the acrylic panels would probably be a better and safer option. More difficult to clean, but less dangerous.


----------



## Volkswagen

For the HAF 932 couple questions-

-Big Side Fan or a couple 120mm fans? What would be better
-Do you guys recommend a bottom 120mm intake?


----------



## skyline_king88

painted my haf 922 what do ppl think???


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88;13611800*
> painted my haf 922 what do ppl think???


I am loving that green, what color green is that?


----------



## skyline_king88

the can said gloss john deer


----------



## wetfit9

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like that. What fans are you running in the side panel?


----------



## skyline_king88

the air these got local for 40 for 5 of them http://www.coolmaxusa.com/productDet...ory=coolingFan the 120mm


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for that.


----------



## skyline_king88

ordered the GELID Solutions Tranquillo anyone have anything to say about this cooler


----------



## Ceadderman

It's not a tx3.







lol

Gonna be selling my H50 setup soon. x4 fans to go with it. Medium and High Speed flavors.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*


ordered the GELID Solutions Tranquillo anyone have anything to say about this cooler


Probably not enough of a jump from a TX-3 to be worth it. Maybe 3C lower temps at idle and 6C under load. From what I can tell it should be close to being on par with a Hyper 212+, but it has a lower powered fan so probably 2C higher temps than the 212+.


----------



## skyline_king88

witch should i get then


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13608405*
> Add me =D
> 
> Case: HAF X
> 
> GPU went down about 20c when I switched from a Cosmos. Going to look at my CPU temps =D.
> 
> I have a question though, who else hats the tool-less HDD brackets? I broke each one some way or another (luckily they still hold my drives in place), and they are just so frustrating! I mean the manual makes it look so easy XD.
> 
> Also, since the HAF-X only comes with one 200mm fan at the top, will adding another make decrease temperatures even more?


The second fan doesn't do much, when I bought my HAF X, the first thing I did was swap the side window fan with a red led CM fan and moved the original side fan to the top, It only runs about 1-2C cooler than without it, and if you keep your beast on a desk like me, you never look directly at the top anyways so no need to buy led fans for the top
as for the tool less hdd brackets, the HAF 912 uses seperated slides for each side of the hdd, and they work great in the X, if your more about how it works than how cleen it looks, you can order them for cheap online.


----------



## Blitz6804

As a friendly reminder everyone, we have a Marketplace should you need to buy or sell specific computer parts. Discussing said sales anywhere else is not permitted under the Marketplace Rules.


----------



## Ceadderman

Right. Apologies all.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Scrappy

So uh what's the best way to keep a hard drive about 10c warmer?







my cooling is just too good.


----------



## Ceadderman

Remove the 200 and install a 120 or 140.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;13615832*
> As a friendly reminder everyone, we have a Marketplace should you need to buy or sell specific computer parts. Discussing said sales anywhere else is not permitted under the Marketplace Rules.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13615856*
> Right. Apologies all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


My apologies as well:doh:


----------



## Scrappy

Then the front looks like crap.

Maybe like a black filter behind the fan to limit airflow, anyone know of any good stuff?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13615958*
> Then the front looks like crap.
> 
> Maybe like a black filter behind the fan to limit airflow, anyone know of any good stuff?


How many drives are you running scrappy?









If it's just one drive, then you might be better off mounting it in your 5.25 cage.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Scrappy

2 Drives and the stupid green one is sitting at 25 right now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13616094*
> 2 Drives and the stupid green one is sitting at 25 right now.


I'm going to assume that you're not running RAID. So I would move that drive to the upper cage and put a 120 up there to help cool it if it needs to be kept cool. If it's just a storage drive then it shouldn't need the cooling.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13615897*
> So uh what's the best way to keep a hard drive about 10c warmer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cooling is just too good.


Wrap it in bacon. I wouldn't worry about it though, by the time its likely to fail you're probably going to be wanting to get a new drive anyway.


----------



## THC Butterz

I'm loving the setup of the temporary plates CM put behind the 5.25" bays in the HAF X, I was able to mount a 120mm fan perfectly to them, and it helps allot, my CPU is idling 5-10C cooler now due to the increased air flow, will see how it holds up under load later.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooooh, pic?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm ordering one of the HAF's this week. I'm looking at the HAF 932 Advance. Is the HAF-X really worth the extra $50? $200 is a lot for a case.


----------



## VaporXtreme

I am looking to replace all 3 200mm fans on my Haf 932.. Can anyone help me choose a good high air flow fan.... Either No LED Black or White LED.

Also some choices for 120MM For my H60 instead of the one that comes with it white lef or black no led.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


I'm ordering one of the HAF's this week. I'm looking at the HAF 932 Advance. Is the HAF-X really worth the extra $50? $200 is a lot for a case.


Meh. Depends on if you want to mount a radiator over the top of your case or if you want an extra 200mm fan up top with the ability to hotswap drives in the front. If you're not constantly formatting drives for family members or for work it's probably best to save the money and go with the 932 advanced. They're almost literally the same case. Just some updated features for the X and a facelift.









Can't say any more division arises because the 932Adv got a 3.0 header attachment in the front.










~Ceadder


----------



## VaporXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techprimus*


Add me, please.

Thanks











i like your cable management... I will be posting mine soon once i get psu and other stuff i use the electrical plastic tubing and couple of other mods


----------



## VaporXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Meh. Depends on if you want to mount a radiator over the top of your case or if you want an extra 200mm fan up top with the ability to hotswap drives in the front. If you're not constantly formatting drives for family members or for work it's probably best to save the money and go with the 932 advanced. They're almost literally the same case. Just some updated features for the X and a facelift.









~Ceadder










Also u can replace the side panel with the haf x one


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey vapor check performance-pcs.com for the fan. There aren't too many options, but they have some decent 115 CFM rated fans. You can always swap out the LEDs' if you don't like the color.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*


is that a 200mm behind hard drive cage... and if so how u get it there.. does it work


That is default 230mm fan that comes with the case. I just mounted 4 white LEDs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


Pharaon,

Beautiful rig!


Tnx man.









And please add me to the list.









tnx


----------



## DigitalDanny

Add me please! 
Just finished building about two weeks ago but thought the black was a bit boring so I threw on some white. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nullhacker

thanks


----------



## Nullhacker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DigitalDanny*


Add me please! 
Just finished building about two weeks ago but thought the black was a bit boring so I threw on some white. What do you guys think?


that looks great!! i like it alot


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalDanny;13623334*
> Add me please!
> Just finished building about two weeks ago but thought the black was a bit boring so I threw on some white. What do you guys think?


This is the haf x right? Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13624186*
> This is the haf x right? Just wanted to confirm.


that is definitely a HAF X


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13618082*
> Wrap it in bacon. I wouldn't worry about it though, by the time its likely to fail you're probably going to be wanting to get a new drive anyway.


Mmm, bacon......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosteiney/5442704899/


----------



## Ceadderman

H50 is [SOLD], so I'm on my way to BIG Water. I just need to sell the rest of my gear and games now.









Gonna ride out the stock cooler until I have the money for my loop.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13626388*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H50 is [SOLD], so I'm on my way to BIG Water. I just need to sell the rest of my gear and games now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna ride out the stock cooler until I have the money for my loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


right on, i hope i can get there someday...after i decide to give up on my h70 (or get enough rep to sell)


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13620161*
> Meh. Depends on if you want to mount a radiator over the top of your case or if you want an extra 200mm fan up top with the ability to hotswap drives in the front. If you're not constantly formatting drives for family members or for work it's probably best to save the money and go with the 932 advanced. They're almost literally the same case. Just some updated features for the X and a facelift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say any more division arises because the 932Adv got a 3.0 header attachment in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Could care less about hot swapping as I have a HDD dock. No plans to go full on water cooling either, my H50 does just fine. I think I'm going to go with the 932. Will 3x 120mm up top and 4x 120mm in the door make a huge difference when compared to the stock 230's?

Edit: or would it be worthwhile to maybe add a higher cfm 230's? I know you can swap out 3x 120's up top, is there room to do 1x 120 on top with the 230?


----------



## Klue22

Friendly reminder, don't forget to vote in the May hof contest!
Link


----------



## Thogar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pharaon.92.bc*


Upgraded my HAF 932 a little bit.


















Rep+
That's a smooth lookin window mod, I'm curious is it on the inside or parallel to the panel itself?
Also how is it being held in place


----------



## DigitalDanny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nullhacker*


that looks great!! i like it alot


Thanks man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


This is the haf x right? Just wanted to confirm.










Yup just with some paint.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Friendly reminder, don't forget to vote in the May hof contest!
Link


wont let me vote


----------



## Bigo1087

I currently Have a 932 Black edition

I have core i970, Asus RIIIF, Evga refence gtx 470..all stock clocks at the moment

For Cooling I have the stock 230mm Top ( 700 rpm, 110 cfm) and Front intake fans, a Xigmatek 140mm Rear Exhuast Fan (63.5 CFM, 1000rpm) and a Cooler Master Excalibur GPU Duct Fan (120m, PWM, 2000 RPM, 85.6 CFM)

I'm going to replace my Coolermaster V8 cpu cooler with a Corsair H100 all in one unit (120mm x 240mm) mounted up top when it comes out and upgrade to the msi lightinign 3gb 580 as well.

*Becuase; I'll be losing my top 230mm exchaust fan, the msi gtx 580 dumping more heat into the case, and having no side fan. Im a little worried about keeping the case temps. the NB on asus riif is already a bit hot*

Since the HAF 932/942 Support 360 rads, Could I mount the 240 radiator and an adtional 120 mm rad infront or behind the 240, to help air exhuast out the top?

Should I Put the 120mm infront of the 240mm rad or behind it?

Would a bottom mounted intake fan help at all, the gpu duct and video card would block its air flow, as well my hx850 covers the first two mountint holes, unless (theres a really thin 120mm fan out there)

*Here's my proposed setup*


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


wont let me vote










Huh that was a weird link...
Try this one.


----------



## Kahbrohn

It was a link directly to the "View Poll Results".


----------



## GMcDougal

Just got my case in, i would like to join the club!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal;13633688*
> Just got my case in, i would like to join the club!


Nice and good job.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigo1087;13632814*
> I currently Have a 932 Black edition
> 
> I have core i970, Asus RIIIF, Evga refence gtx 470..all stock clocks at the moment
> 
> For Cooling I have the stock 230mm Top ( 700 rpm, 110 cfm) and Front intake fans, a Xigmatek 140mm Rear Exhuast Fan (63.5 CFM, 1000rpm) and a Cooler Master Excalibur GPU Duct Fan (120m, PWM, 2000 RPM, 85.6 CFM)
> 
> I'm going to replace my Coolermaster V8 cpu cooler with a Corsair H100 all in one unit (120mm x 240mm) mounted up top when it comes out and upgrade to the msi lightinign 3gb 580 as well.
> 
> *Becuase; I'll be losing my top 230mm exchaust fan, the msi gtx 580 dumping more heat into the case, and having no side fan. Im a little worried about keeping the case temps. the NB on asus riif is already a bit hot*
> 
> Since the HAF 932/942 Support 360 rads, Could I mount the 240 radiator and an adtional 120 mm rad infront or behind the 240, to help air exhuast out the top?
> 
> Should I Put the 120mm infront of the 240mm rad or behind it?
> 
> Would a bottom mounted intake fan help at all, the gpu duct and video card would block its air flow, as well my hx850 covers the first two mountint holes, unless (theres a really thin 120mm fan out there)
> 
> *Here's my proposed setup*


you may also want to concider mounting a 120mm in the 5.25'' bay area to balance out your push to pull ratio a little better


----------



## Mudfrog

Do you guys have issues with dust? I know some make dust filters but those that do not do you have bad dust buildup?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;13635763*
> Do you guys have issues with dust? I know some make dust filters but those that do not do you have bad dust buildup?


Mine's not too bad. The only place it really gets bad for me is on my H50 rad, and my case is on carpet.


----------



## jcc

Im building a rig with 4 evga watercooled gtx 590s (2 for [email protected]) an evga x58 clasified MB a 1500w psu and a intell 990x cpu, as well as at least 4-6 250gb ssd's in Raid 0, and a wc loop w/ 2 360 rads, will all of this fit in a HAF case??
(most parts have already been ordered except for the case)


----------



## Ceadderman

You would need the HAF X which has 10 PCI slots. Anything else will only have 7.

Also the top should be able to hold one of your 360s' or you might be able to go with a 480 up top. To get the 2nd one in there you would have to mod it slightly by pulling the HDD cage and shortening it to allow it to mount from the bottom of the 5.25 cage or you can mount HDD/SSD in the bottom two 5.25 bays.









Take a look at the interior of the HAF X at Newegg. Pretty sure it'll take the punishment.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Just ordered some UV red sleeving and a set of molex tools from svc, I chose will call/ pickup so I could get started asap, cant wait,

Every time i order more parts I feel like I'm 9 years old again on Christmas morning


----------



## Elmateo487

I just got my HAF X this morning!!! I have commenced Project: NUB TUB, water cooling for my first computer build...









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1025774-project-nub-tub-what-am-i.html


----------



## Mr_vllnv

Hi all i know im new to the forum but not new to gaming or building rigs or customizing , this is my on going build HAF 922

(The Beginning )








Stock cable mang 
















After some hours and some zip ties 








(After spending a days and Moola )
This is what it looks like till this day 
Still adding gtx 480 , another radiator on top ,


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcc*


Im building a rig with 4 evga watercooled gtx 590s (2 for [email protected]) an evga x58 clasified MB a 1500w psu and a intell 990x cpu, as well as at least 4-6 250gb ssd's in Raid 0, and a wc loop w/ 2 360 rads, will all of this fit in a HAF case??
(most parts have already been ordered except for the case)


Wow thats alot of money into one build. I have heard that the money is better spent on more than one Sandy Bridge PCs for folding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_vllnv*


(After spending a days and Moola )
This is what it looks like till this day


I liked it before when it was simple.


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


right on, i hope i can get there someday...after i decide to give up on my h70 (or get enough rep to sell)


While it would be fun to have a full loop, I think my money would be better spent on getting a SB build going and an SSD.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


Wow thats alot of money into one build. I have heard that the money is better spent on more than one Sandy Bridge PCs for folding.

I liked it before when it was simple.


2x GTX 590 = ~70k PPD ($1500) @ ~600w for the cards alone
2x SB rigs = 90k-100k PPD ($1500) ~400w for both rigs

SB is much more efficient power wise than GPUs. I believe if you do the math as well it takes less bandwidth.

Oh and windows can only recognize six individual GPUs IIRC so you may want to drop a 590 out of that rig.


----------



## Mudfrog

Just ordered the parts for my upgrade.. including an HAF 932 Advance.. Those with H50's. Are you seeing better results with the radiator in the drive bays or in the exhaust location on the back of the case? I have a P/P setup and can add a 140mm fan in front of the H50 setup if I decide on the front of the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;13642859*
> Just ordered the parts for my upgrade.. including an HAF 932 Advance.. Those with H50's. Are you seeing better results with the radiator in the drive bays or in the exhaust location on the back of the case? I have a P/P setup and can add a 140mm fan in front of the H50 setup if I decide on the front of the case.


You have one more mounting option and that would be in the top of the cabinet and in front of the bit 200mm fan.









I have mine mounted there(not for long) and it run very nice there. Of course I offset it by installing a fan at the bottom of the case to direct airflow to it.

My average Idle temp has been ~31c and my load temp max has been ~47c. My CPU is lapped mind you and having been so shaved 10-15c off the stock temps, so you may not see those numbers. My setup is an Exhaust setup which loses ~2c in cooling over Intake.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## reborn624

Add Me

i want to join haf 932


----------



## Loosenut

anyone happen to know where I can find a replacement for the front usb? I have one port that is broken


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut;13644927*
> anyone happen to know where I can find a replacement for the front usb? I have one port that is broken


CoolerMaster.com









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Loosenut

i looked.....didnt see the parts section. looked again after you posted and found what I needed thanks. glad to see this club still strong


----------



## superhead91

Got my 932 window panel today. For some reason Cooler Master shipped it in a 932 case box. I was hoping the interior would be black, but it's not...







... I guess it's paint time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13647799*
> Got my 932 window panel today. For some reason Cooler Master shipped it in a 932 case box. I was hoping the interior would be black, but it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I guess it's paint time.


Hey at least yours came in HAF model specific box. The one that I'm shipping to Australia came in a 690 box. Which is quite weird. My bro got his in a standard box when he traded his standard door for a Dragon door. CM is slacking lately it seems.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13647799*
> Got my 932 window panel today. For some reason Cooler Master shipped it in a 932 case box. I was hoping the interior would be black, but it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I guess it's paint time.


Is the panel itself not painted black on the inside, just the outside?
I have the 932 Black Edition which comes with that windowed panel, but my panel is painted black on both sides. It's odd that they would make two versions of the windowed panel, one painted black on both sides, one not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13648291*
> Hey at least yours came in HAF model specific box. The one that I'm shipping to Australia came in a 690 box. Which is quite weird. My bro got his in a standard box when he traded his standard door for a Dragon door. CM is slacking lately it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I've heard a few horror stories about customers getting damaged door panels, both when ordered from CM and from Tiger Direct. That is probably why they ship them in large boxes now, to avoid damage.
I ordered a windowed side panel for my former CM 690II from Tiger Direct last year, it was shipped from a depot in Chicago, very well packaged in a large box which contained the panel in its standard slim cardboard sleeve.
The standard slim carton it comes in is not strong enough to withstand being abused by UPS


----------



## Kahbrohn

Anyone know if the Bitfenix Spectre 230mm fans fit the HAF 932? I know that CM cases can be picky regarding the fan brand used.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13648823*
> Is the panel itself not painted black on the inside, just the outside?
> I have the 932 Black Edition which comes with that windowed panel, but my panel is painted black on both sides. It's odd that they would make two versions of the windowed panel, one painted black on both sides, one not
> 
> I've heard a few horror stories about customers getting damaged door panels, both when ordered from CM and from Tiger Direct. That is probably why they ship them in large boxes now, to avoid damage.
> I ordered a windowed side panel for my former CM 690II from Tiger Direct last year, it was shipped from a depot in Chicago, very well packaged in a large box which contained the panel in its standard slim cardboard sleeve.
> The standard slim carton it comes in is not strong enough to withstand being abused by UPS


Nope not painted on the inside other than the original PC grey. I think they are reusing unsold Dragon Doors, which would explain the greyness.









The box my bro got his door in was quite sturdy. Maybe yours was a Tiger Direct thing or other. I've never been a big fan of TD but it wouldn't surprise me.









The door was well packed though a little bulky. Kinda cheesed me off that it came in a box that shows a computer case on it. FedEx just left it at the front door so anyone could see it and walk off with it. That's the reason I don't like the big box. Yeah it kept the door safe but who would have known about it if it walked off?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13649052*
> Nope not painted on the inside other than the original PC grey. I think they are reusing unsold Dragon Doors, which would explain the greyness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box my bro got his door in was quite sturdy. Maybe yours was a Tiger Direct thing or other. I've never been a big fan of TD but it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door was well packed though a little bulky. Kinda cheesed me off that it came in a box that shows a computer case on it. FedEx just left it at the front door so anyone could see it and walk off with it. That's the reason I don't like the big box. Yeah it kept the door safe but who would have known about it if it walked off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I think you're right, that's most likely what CM is doing, just replacing the dragon-etched window with a clear one and using up the panels from the 932 AMD Edition. I thought that was a good looking version of the 932 with the black and red color scheme, except that they left the interior grey which kind of spoils the effect.

I'm not big on Tiger Direct either, but at the time they were the only one who had any CM690II windowed side panels in stock. But they did package it well and I received it in good shape. However, mine was shipped in a completely plain brown box, the UPS guy also left it at my door as I was at work when they delivered it. I can see why you wouldn't want it in a case box advertising "computer stuff" which could look like a valuable system to some thug walking by


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13649384*
> I think you're right, that's most likely what CM is doing, just replacing the dragon-etched window with a clear one and using up the panels from the 932 AMD Edition. I thought that was a good looking version of the 932 with the black and red color scheme, except that they left the interior grey which kind of spoils the effect.
> 
> I'm not big on Tiger Direct either, but at the time they were the only one who had any CM690II windowed side panels in stock. But they did package it well and I received it in good shape. However, mine was shipped in a completely plain brown box, the UPS guy also left it at my door as I was at work when they delivered it. I can see why you wouldn't want it in a case box advertising "computer stuff" which could look like a valuable system to some thug walking by


Yeah. The HAF badge is more defined than my original 932 door too. It stands out a lot more.


----------



## FannBlade

For any of that have missed all the updates Saltwater's Cobra build is almost done.

Here is the latest post.


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Question all, and if someone has done it can you link pics of build logs?

In the front where the 230mm fan is and the HDD racks, has anyone mounted a 120x1 radiator there?
I am in the process of some substantial build/rebuild/seperation of parts and will likely need more cooling than I currently have. I am already mounting an extra on the rear exhaust mount, but was thinking about the front.

Any input, pics etc?

Thanks


----------



## Jake_620

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;13584536*
> I finally got around to taking pics, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can finally get added to the club


Nice Strange Music Sticker


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc;13650890*
> Question all, and if someone has done it can you link pics of build logs?
> 
> In the front where the 230mm fan is and the HDD racks, has anyone mounted a 120x1 radiator there?
> I am in the process of some substantial build/rebuild/seperation of parts and will likely need more cooling than I currently have. I am already mounting an extra on the rear exhaust mount, but was thinking about the front.
> 
> Any input, pics etc?
> 
> Thanks


Didn't put a rad in that spot but as you can see with HD rack removed there in plenty of room.


----------



## Ceadderman

Other owners have stuffed 240 and 360 Rads in the front as well. It takes some work but it can be done.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13650593*
> For any of that have missed all the updates Saltwater's Cobra build is almost done.
> 
> Here is the latest post.


Fann... you *HAVE TO* stick one of these on it:


----------



## FannBlade

He did have a grill made with a cobra on it.


----------



## markag

So. Two days ago I built a computer for a friend of mine at work. He got a new sandy bridge system with a MSI P67A-GD65, i7 2600K, EVGA GTX570, 8GB 1600MHz Corsair Vengance RAM, Corsair TX950W PSU, Crucial C300 SSD, WD Black 1TB HDD all stuffed into a HAF X case. The build went great. It took a little longer then I thought, but I still have to say that the HAF X is one of the best cases to work with. The amount of features and the room to work in there is great.

I bought my HAF X last October (if memory serves me right). I noticed with his brand new HAF X that they are now including a dust filter for the bottom of the case. Is this something that can be requested for owners of older HAF X cases? Has anyone already looked into this? I would like to get a dust filter for the bottom of my HAF X. My power supply is currently sucking in through the unfiltered bottom vent holes. It would be great to be able to drop in the new dust filter.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markag;13654703*
> So. Two days ago I built a computer for a friend of mine at work. He got a new sandy bridge system with a MSI P67A-GD65, i7 2600K, EVGA GTX570, 8GB 1600MHz Corsair Vengance RAM, Corsair TX950W PSU, Crucial C300 SSD, WD Black 1TB HDD all stuffed into a HAF X case. The build went great. It took a little longer then I thought, but I still have to say that the HAF X is one of the best cases to work with. The amount of features and the room to work in there is great.
> 
> I bought my HAF X last October (if memory serves me right). I noticed with his brand new HAF X that they are now including a dust filter for the bottom of the case. Is this something that can be requested for owners of older HAF X cases? Has anyone already looked into this? I would like to get a dust filter for the bottom of my HAF X. My power supply is currently sucking in through the unfiltered bottom vent holes. It would be great to be able to drop in the new dust filter.


And is it compatible with the 932?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13653832*
> He did have a grill made with a cobra on it.


Then it is perfect! Good paint job btw. Almost makes me want to get a case, dismantle it, send it up to you and see what magic you can do.

Just kidding... my kids college tuition is sucking up all of my computer investment funds portfolio... They both graduate in May but then one is off to grad school and the other to med school... (sigh) more money to spend on some very good minds.


----------



## wetfit9

What a beautiful thing to spend money on besides your system
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13654951*
> Then it is perfect! Good paint job btw. Almost makes me want to get a case, dismantle it, send it up to you and see what magic you can do.
> 
> Just kidding... my kids college tuition is sucking up all of my computer investment funds portfolio... They both graduate in May but then one is off to grad school and the other to med school... (sigh) more money to spend on some very good minds.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;13655057*
> What a beautiful thing to spend money on besides your system


Yes... and a damn proud daddy I am!

Seriousness aside now...

That's why my next upgrade is the side panel fan. I am thinking about this upgrade. Thoughts??? I will use duct tape instead of course.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13655187*
> Yes... and a damn proud daddy I am!
> 
> Seriousness aside now...
> 
> That's why my next upgrade is the side panel fan. I am thinking about this upgrade. Thoughts??? I will use duct tape instead of course.


Are you considering more than one fan in the 932 door or a higher CFM rating?

If it's a higher rating you're after CM no longer makes those 125 CFM fans and all the other ones that will fit in that spot are lower/comparable in CFM. It might be time for you to invest in a loop instead.









That's what I'm working toward now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Sypieni

Here is a small Fan mod.
If someone interested in the dual 80mm on top of the case just let me know I'll make a tutorial.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ceadderman

That's an assload of Exhaust.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Sypieni

yes quite







anyway my rig runs cooler and I only took low noise fan so it's fine by me. I now have to work on the color scheme. Noctua's fans are some badass boys but damn they're ugly!
BTW in your opinion the bottom fan near the PSU should be intake or exhaust?


----------



## Mudfrog

Just received my 932 Advanced... this thing is MASSIVE.. makes my Storm Scout look like an ITX case


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;13657295*
> Just received my 932 Advanced... this thing is MASSIVE.. makes my Storm Scout look like an ITX case


yeah made me the same impression when I received my 932 ^^ You'll be happy this case offers a lot of room and a very efficient and noiseless cooling


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13657169*
> yes quite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway my rig runs cooler and I only took low noise fan so it's fine by me. I now have to work on the color scheme. Noctua's fans are some badass boys but damn they're ugly!
> BTW in your opinion the bottom fan near the PSU should be intake or exhaust?


If you're meaning the fan on the floor of the case, I have mine set up as Intake. I can do that though cause I have a filter there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13656993*
> Here is a small Fan mod.
> If someone interested in the dual 80mm on top of the case just let me know I'll make a tutorial.
> Let me know what you think.


Hey thats awesome Sypieni how did you manage to get the two fans at the top and the 3 smaller ones down the side doesnt look like the smaller ones have any screws?


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Oh on another note im toying with the idea that maybe i should move my 230mm side fan up top and switch the side panel for 4x 120mm's for a little more cooling has anyone got 4 fans on the side panel or wouldnt it make much of a difference? Not that my GTX 570 is hot its idle is 33 and max was 50 in games havent tried furmark etc as people say furmark + 570 = *BOOM* VRM lol but supposidly only with reference cards far as i can tell mines not a reference design as it seems to have the 480's metal heatsink where it sticks out at the top instead of a Vapour Chamber


----------



## Ceadderman

More cables = more heat. So if you're going to add more fans to the door I suggest getting a 4 in one power distribution block. You mount your fans with the cables to the middle of the group and then mount the pcb distribution block over the top of them. All plugged in of course. Keeps your airflow unobstructed and allows for better cooling potential than running without one.









ThermoControl, I could only find the single fan control model but they make or made a Quad unit.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ammarmalik

guys please recommend me the PSU sleeve color combination. will probably be getting MDPC-X ones soon. I want dual color. I dont want a black/red combo its overused.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ammarmalik;13657923*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys please recommend me the PSU sleeve color combination. will probably be getting MDPC-X ones soon. I want dual color. I dont want a black/red combo its overused.


Red/White or Black/White


----------



## Ceadderman

Color X(Dragons Blood) and Black. I know you don't want Red and Black but that's what your system wants.









Just be sparing about the Red and you'll be fine. Promise. So instead of Half and Half in the 8pin run two Color X and 6 Black. In the 24 pin run 4. In the PCI-e cables run 2. No way around it unless you run 1 in each. You might also pick up a bit of Grey and replace the lost color with it. No White though. Hard to keep clean and will end up looking grey anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13658094*
> Color X(Dragons Blood) and Black. I know you don't want Red and Black but that's what your system wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sparing about the Red and you'll be fine. Promise. So instead of Half and Half in the 8pin run two Color X and 6 Black. In the 24 pin run 4. In the PCI-e cables run 2. No way around it unless you run 1 in each. You might also pick up a bit of Grey and replace the lost color with it. No White though. Hard to keep clean and will end up looking grey anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Good point on the grey... I should rep you.


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimouse Prime;13657694*
> Hey thats awesome Sypieni how did you manage to get the two fans at the top and the 3 smaller ones down the side doesnt look like the smaller ones have any screws?


The small ones do have srews but they're black so we don't see them. And for the dual 80mm I drilled some holes. My mod is not finished yet. Interested in a small tutorial?


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypieni;13658235*
> The small ones do have srews but they're black so we don't see them. And for the dual 80mm I drilled some holes. My mod is not finished yet. Interested in a small tutorial?


Ah right thats why then







yeah definitely interested in one, thats if you've got the time and that to make a tutorial and its not too much hassle









And thanks Ceadderman ill have a look for a power distributor for the 4 fans, do you know anywhere to find them not sure if they'd be on OCUK or Scan Uk


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooh sorry Mate, I'm unfamiliar with the UK based tech supply shoppes.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimouse Prime;13658818*
> Ah right thats why then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah definitely interested in one, thats if you've got the time and that to make a tutorial and its not too much hassle


I'll start one tomorrow. And there's also the fact that my mod isn't finished yet. I'll try to do something good though.


----------



## bigmac11

In the USA but very large selection http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c17/s424/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Controllers-Multi_Fan_Ports-Page1.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11;13659071*
> In the USA but very large selection http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c17/s424/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Controllers-Multi_Fan_Ports-Page1.html


Not the same but would work in a pinch.









Same company I linked to though.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alex132

Tags
*brads haf x*, club, haf 912, haf 922, haf 932, haf 942, haf coolermaster, *haf love in*, *haf secret society*, haf x, *haf x looks best*, mods, motm

Howabout dem tags


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13659141*
> Tags
> *brads haf x*, club, haf 912, haf 922, haf 932, haf 942, haf coolermaster, *haf love in*, *haf secret society*, haf x, *haf x looks best*, mods, motm
> 
> Howabout dem tags


brads haf x! lol. I am tagged.


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sypieni*


I'll start one tomorrow. And there's also the fact that my mod isn't finished yet. I'll try to do something good though.


Thats alright =) looks good as it is now, so im sure when its done it'll look even better







dont you mind the noise off the fans? ive got tinitus so i dont care long as it drowns out the hissing in my ears









Just while im here aswell thought id ask whats roughly a good score in 3dmark 11 for a 570 OC? ive just done a bench now with a little tweaking and got 6005 and thats without the little boost the 275.27 drivers bring which i rekon would bring it up to 6400 maybe it did a similar thing with my 480. but this card isnt going above 67c at 70% but thats why im aiming to get the 4x120mm on the side incase as the summer heats up more they do and if i sli them id have ample cooling


----------



## Marauder_IIc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13651090*
> Didn't put a rad in that spot but as you can see with HD rack removed there in plenty of room.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13651199*
> Other owners have stuffed 240 and 360 Rads in the front as well. It takes some work but it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Actually, I am using the HDD rack, as well as the 5.25 bays, which is why i wondered if someone had managed to get one in the spot of the fan, and put a 120 fan between the pull off section on the front and the metal framing piece that the 200mm mounts to.

Anyone got one fit there WITH the HDD rack still in place?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marauder_IIc*


Actually, I am using the HDD rack, as well as the 5.25 bays, which is why i wondered if someone had managed to get one in the spot of the fan, and put a 120 fan between the pull off section on the front and the metal framing piece that the 200mm mounts to.

Anyone got one fit there WITH the HDD rack still in place?


Well if you're planning on using the HDD rack and the 5.25 bays I'm gonna say no, I doubt that's happening. The case is riveted together the only way to do it is to de-rivet the area you wish to use and Dremel a wide enough spot for the Radiator to fit. It MIGHT go between the HDD rack and the front but you wouldn't be able to mount fans to it. Though you could mount your 200mm on the back side of the HDD rack and use it as an Intake the way some owners add another 200mm for better Graphics cooling. Now you would have six 5.25 bays counting the HotSwap compartments. So if you have 2 or 3 optical Devices/ Controllers you could mount it in there and just have the clearance to fit it in the bottom 14 inches of the case.

Remember the X is another inch taller than the 932. I don't believe that you could fit 25mm fans under the front cover though. Someone else would know better than I would since I don't own an X.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sypieni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimouse Prime;13660052*
> Thats alright =) looks good as it is now, so im sure when its done it'll look even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont you mind the noise off the fans? ive got tinitus so i dont care long as it drowns out the hissing in my ears


The three 50mm white fans are fractal design 19dba (12V) running at 7V so no noise at all. The enermax is thermo-regulated and is about 14dba at full speed and the noctua is a noctua ^^ so really it's a really quiet mod =)


----------



## Brakien

Can I get a tutorial on how to individually wrap your PSU wires with Para-Chord???


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brakien*


Can I get a tutorial on how to individually wrap your PSU wires with Para-Chord???


Sleeving Guide. Enjoy. He also offers sleeving services through the Artisan program on OCN.


----------



## Mupp1t

My Custom Liquidcooling Gaming Rig Sorry I forgot how to add pictures in here again...As I'm new here


----------



## Brakien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13661978*
> Sleeving Guide. Enjoy. He also offers sleeving services through the Artisan program on OCN.


thanks!!!


----------



## milnrowlad

yoooo I am new to this forum, I haven't been thought all 1413 pages but have had a fair few. i thought i would add my case to the collection. This is my first Custom PC build. Sorry about the image quality, they have been taken with a mobile phone.


























































The cold cathodes are sound active and go well with my Logitech z5500 system; I just need to put a decent sound card in. Please let me know what you think. And also if anyone has any cool suggestion of things I can put on my case monitor mod, I would be grateful, I currently have beat harness visualisations.


----------



## Ceadderman

Trick mod!









All it needs now is a bezel that helps it blend in better.









Dashboard/Headrest monitor?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## milnrowlad

the monitor is a USB headed monitor, i wish i had spent an extra £20 to get a touchscreen one.









yea i was thinking about putting bazel's in, but they were tricky to cut right, i was thinking to get maybe some acyrlic, and get some leds on them, so there was a red glow coming from behind it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milnrowlad;13667520*
> the monitor is a USB headed monitor, i wish i had spent an extra £20 to get a touchscreen one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i was thinking about putting bazel's in, but they were tricky to cut right, i was thinking to get maybe some acyrlic, and get some leds on them, so there was a red glow coming from behind it.


Yeah that would be awesome. Contact pedgette he can laser cut that bexel for you. It should fit like a glove. He can even laser etch it with the graphic of your choice.

Here's a look at the window that he cut for my 932. I held them together(before pulling the contact paper) and they were dead bang on accurate. It's so awesome. Had it for most of the month and cannot keep my eyes off it. Mostly when loading of course.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

insanely cool mod! that is gonna start a trend if people have enough 5.25 bays like the HAF X


----------



## milnrowlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13667639*
> Yeah that would be awesome. Contact pedgette he can laser cut that bexel for you. It should fit like a glove. He can even laser etch it with the graphic of your choice.
> 
> Here's a look at the window that he cut for my 932. I held them together(before pulling the contact paper) and they were dead bang on accurate. It's so awesome. Had it for most of the month and cannot keep my eyes off it. Mostly when loading of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


ooo that window looks nice, how did you go about cutting your side panel and how did you go about securing the window in place? i want to mod the heck out of my case lol:gunner2:, hopefully spend some time looking thought pictues of other haf's and rob idea's lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milnrowlad;13668074*
> ooo that window looks nice, how did you go about cutting your side panel and how did you go about securing the window in place? i want to mod the heck out of my case lol:gunner2:, hopefully spend some time looking thought pictues of other haf's and rob idea's lol


No modification. That window was cut to the exact specifications that Cooler Master designed into the 932 when it was first conceived. pedgette has a 932 so it was easy for him to get the cut right. Even the mounting holes were perfectly cut. Just pushed out the rivets and replaced the old window with the new one.

Being that he's got a 932 he can line up the edges on the bezel to very close tolerances of the HAF X. I believe there is no real difference in the size of the plates.









But while there is no modification yet, I have something truly special pending. I'm still working on it though so I'm not gonna give up my plan til it's done.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## seether8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13415040*
> Hey seether, have you tried running your H50 with the radiator pipes at the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


*no I don't*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seether8;13668958*
> *no I don't*


I only ask cause having them at the bottom helps protect the pump. Any air in the system would be trapped at the top of the Radiator. Having the pipes at the bottom keeps it that way.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Devious ST

does anyone know or have a diagram of the the tool less 5.25" bay holders go together, as i just got one out to see how to remove before sending the case away for powdercoating. Put it back together the way i thought it would but now it's not working correctly


----------



## Mudfrog

Pics of the new build.. Please add me to the list.

Temps were lowered quite a bit over my Storm Scout.. great upgrade.


----------



## Alex132

200mm on the side must really lower temps. But with a motherboard load temp of 26'c I'm sure I don't need it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devious ST*


does anyone know or have a diagram of the the tool less 5.25" bay holders go together, as i just got one out to see how to remove before sending the case away for powdercoating. Put it back together the way i thought it would but now it's not working correctly










It's just like a ball point pen mechanicals. Spring on the the tumb side. The wedges point down so the two springs counter action. When you're putting the button back into position you have to make sure that the one large tab ends up in the large tab slot and the 3 small tabs end up in the small slots. I took pics of everything else.









~Ceadder


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


200mm on the side must really lower temps. But with a motherboard load temp of 26'c I'm sure I don't need it










4 120s realllly lowers MB temps


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


4 120s realllly lowers MB temps










Sadly it makes it look rather ugly IMO, and loud.

Are the HAF series generally loud?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Sadly it makes it look rather ugly IMO, and loud.

Are the HAF series generally loud?


The stock 200mms are pretty quiet (there is no difference between 230 and 200) and personally I like the 4 fan setup, I just wish I had black screws for it, may have to stop being lazy one of these days and paint them. I keep them at 70% when I'm not gaming to keep the noise down but even at 100% it's not terrible.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


The stock 200mms are pretty quiet (there is no difference between 230 and 200) and personally I like the 4 fan setup, I just wish I had black screws for it, may have to stop being lazy one of these days and paint them. I keep them at 70% when I'm not gaming to keep the noise down but even at 100% it's not terrible.


Or you could always buy black ones. I always buy black fan screws when I order parts. Even if I don't need them because you never know when that blasted phillips is going to slip and tear up the threads.









~Ceadder


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Or you could always buy black ones. I always buy black fan screws when I order parts. Even if I don't need them because you never know when that blasted phillips is going to slip and tear up the threads.










~Ceadder










I wish they would use a Torx or something that doesn't slip like crazy, it's tough to get enough pressure when the case flexes a little.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I wish they would use a Torx or something that doesn't slip like crazy, it's tough to get enough pressure when the case flexes a little.


Shoot I wish they made self tapping socket head screws for fans. That would be awsome to have an allen key to mount my fans. Of course it would have to be a standard size. I've been having to use a T-10 or so, to undo the screws to my fans. Had to pitch one of them cause it got too chewed up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Blech

Thanks for putting this in. I was quite curious about these but didn't want to break them as they seem to take quit a bit of force to take out at first glance.


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13670295*
> It's just like a ball point pen mechanicals. Spring on the the tumb side. The wedges point down so the two springs counter action. When you're putting the button back into position you have to make sure that the one large tab ends up in the large tab slot and the 3 small tabs end up in the small slots. I took pics of everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thank You Ceadderman !







+1 Rep For your help dude!!


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem. As far as removing and installing them for those who aren't aware, you just grip the back half pull out and back so it clears the steel nipple in the cage. Inserting them is a snap but you have to make sure the springs don't pop out as you're re-installing it.


----------



## BradleyW

Hi guy's. I asked this question but forgot to check this thread for answers and i can't fine it, so here it is. On the HAF-X where the hotswap bay is...how can i hide the power connector and the 2 sata cables that have to be plugged into the printed circuit board attached onto the bay?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13677391*
> Hi guy's. I asked this question but forgot to check this thread for answers and i can't fine it, so here it is. On the HAF-X where the hotswap bay is...how can i hide the power connector and the 2 sata cables that have to be plugged into the printed circuit board attached onto the bay?


You might try the lid from one of those Project boxes that electricians use. I've heard there is one size that will fit the 5.25 bay cleanly and not too expensive either. You can find Project boxes at Performance-PCs' and the box part would give you a stash box in the process. Cheap and effective way to hide that unsightly connection plate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## myrandomspaces

I would like to know if the 1366 back plates are inline with the CPU cut out in the HAF 932. And if the mobo I have (sabertooth X58) is in line with the cut out as well. Some say it will and some say that it wont. Thanks


----------



## bajer29

Updated my HAF 932 with HAF X side panel, thanks to Compaddict and new black front panel


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13678235*
> Updated my HAF 932 with HAF X side panel, thanks to Compaddict and new black front panel

















OMG!! I can haz one? Seriously, where can you get the side panel for a HAF X? Also, if I were to somehow get one, would the little notches on the edge of the panel line up with the slots for it on the case? As in, does the HAF X panel fit in a HAF 932 without any modding?


----------



## milnrowlad

cooler master have a spares shop, so depening on were you are in the world they will post it out to you... bargin at 24 euro?

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?products_id=695


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milnrowlad;13678477*
> cooler master have a spares shop, so depening on were you are in the world they will post it out to you... bargin at 24 euro?
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?products_id=695


Dang - I'm in Canada. Anyone where where I can one?


----------



## seether8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13669225*
> I only ask cause having them at the bottom helps protect the pump. Any air in the system would be trapped at the top of the Radiator. Having the pipes at the bottom keeps it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


*sorry







my english is low...ı dont understand you







*


----------



## DerComissar

As many of us know, the HAF 932 and HAF X side panels are all compatible and interchangeable with any 932 or HAF X case.
Here's a current selection, just think of the possibilities for 932 and HAF X owners if each panel was available for purchase from the CM Store:


----------



## shinigamibob

OOH! I'm definitely digging that last side panel - the nvidia themed one. I don't like the color scheme, but the nvidia logo on the panel does look pretty sick. RAWR CM, why don't you let us buy individual side panels?

EDIT: Also does anyone have any sort of figures on the side panel fan? I want to know if keeping that fan will actually drop my temperatures by a significant amount. If not, I'll probably just ditch that side fan and stick a full acrylic side window in there.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces;13678175*
> I would like to know if the 1366 back plates are inline with the CPU cut out in the HAF 932. And if the mobo I have (sabertooth X58) is in line with the cut out as well. Some say it will and some say that it wont. Thanks


The cut out doesn't line up on my HAF932 & Sabertooth X58 system. Backplate is lower than the cut out.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13678836*
> As many of us know, the HAF 932 and HAF X side panels are all compatible and interchangeable with any 932 or HAF X case.
> Here's a current selection, just think of the possibilities for 932 and HAF X owners if each panel was available for purchase from the CM Store:


Geeeeee, that sure would be NICE to have that EXACT amd panel that has the acrylic on the OUTSIDE of the panel itself (i would cut my own acrylic window for it).
I dislike the rounded edges one currently in CM's store, i want the amd panel, not the window, just the panel, so bad.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13678506*
> Dang - I'm in Canada. Anyone where where I can one?


You probably will have to order from the CM Store, I don't know of any stores in Canada that sell the panels separately. But even the CM Store is limited to what panel(s) they choose to sell. The HAF 932 Black Edition full-windowed panel was listed there a while ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13679102*
> OOH! I'm definitely digging that last side panel - the nvidia themed one. I don't like the color scheme, but the nvidia logo on the panel does look pretty sick. RAWR CM, why don't you let us buy individual side panels?
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone have any sort of figures on the side panel fan? I want to know if keeping that fan will actually drop my temperatures by a significant amount. If not, I'll probably just ditch that side fan and stick a full acrylic side window in there.


It is unfortunate they don't have all of the panels for sale. Sometimes people like to trade panels, but that can still involve the hassle of shipping them.
I have the full-windowed 932 Black Edition panel. To me, it looks good, but it's a form-over-function issue because I also have no air flow through the panel window area, and no option of attaching any fans.
I've seen at least one case in this forum where the fan grill on the side panel was replaced with a clear window, it does look quite good.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13679318*
> You probably will have to order from the CM Store, I don't know of any stores in Canada that sell the panels separately. But even the CM Store is limited to what panel(s) they choose to sell. The HAF 932 Black Edition full-windowed panel was listed there a while ago.


Yeah, I was on there right now. They have the full acrylic window which fits the 932 and the X, for sale for $25. But they don't have the original HAF X panel.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13679233*
> Geeeeee, that sure would be NICE to have that EXACT amd panel that has the acrylic on the OUTSIDE of the panel itself (i would cut my own acrylic window for it).
> I dislike the rounded edges one currently in CM's store, i want the amd panel, not the window, just the panel, so bad.


I didn't even notice that myself, but I see what you mean by the AMD version window being on the outside of the panel, my 932 BE window is not attached to the outside of the panel. Would make an interesting project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13679347*
> Yeah, I was on there right now. They have the full acrylic window which fits the 932 and the X, for sale for $25. But they don't have the original HAF X panel.


Right. As I mentioned, I like the looks of that panel, which is on my case, but it would be nice to be able to mount a fan there. Modding it, by cutting fan holes in the window, would be a possibility of course, but the integrated fan grills on the original HAF 932 and HAF X panels are much easier to use for fans.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13679474*
> Right. As I mentioned, I like the looks of that panel, which is on my case, but it would be nice to be able to mount a fan there. Modding it, by cutting fan holes in the window, would be a possibility of course, but the integrated fan grills on the original HAF 932 and HAF X panels are much easier to use for fans.


I would actually do that myself if I had the expertise...which I don't. Also, although those clear panels are available, it costs $29.95 for the panel and another $30.91 to ship it to Canada.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13679523*
> I would actually do that myself if I had the expertise...which I don't. Also, although those clear panels are available, it costs $29.95 for the panel and another $30.91 to ship it to Canada.


Ouch!
That's more than doubling the price of the panel. That's over sixty bucks already. I've seen the entire HAF 932 BE case on sale at times for less than a hundred bucks. Of course there can be additional shipping costs for the case as well, unless you are in the actual store to pick it up.
But, you could buy the whole case, swap the panels, and sell the extra case to recover your costs!


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13679666*
> Ouch!
> That's more than doubling the price of the panel. That's over sixty bucks already. I've seen the entire HAF 932 BE case on sale at times for less than a hundred bucks. Of course there can be additional shipping costs for the case as well, unless you are in the actual store to pick it up.
> But, you could buy the whole case, swap the panels, and sell the extra case to recover your costs!


Thats a great idea! Except that I don't know a whole lot of people who would want a HAF X with a 932 or no side panel.


----------



## jmcmtank

*@Ceadderman*
932 for sale; http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/1029028-haf-932-chassis.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13678235*
> Updated my HAF 932 with HAF X side panel, thanks to Compaddict and new black front panel


Do you still have your AMD badge grill and would you be willing to part with it?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## myrandomspaces

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


The cut out doesn't line up on my HAF932 & Sabertooth X58 system. Backplate is lower than the cut out.


thank you. so you have to take out your whole mb anyway to change out the cpu fan.


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces*


thank you. so you have to take out your whole mb anyway to change out the cpu fan.


Yes, thats how it works. I think I will make the cut out a little bigger next time I make some major changes to my system.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You might try the lid from one of those Project boxes that electricians use. I've heard there is one size that will fit the 5.25 bay cleanly and not too expensive either. You can find Project boxes at Performance-PCs' and the box part would give you a stash box in the process. Cheap and effective way to hide that unsightly connection plate.









~Ceadder










Rep.
Could you link me to one of these things. Not seen them before?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BradleyW*   Rep.
Could you link me to one of these things. Not seen them before?  
   Project Box  _









I couldn't find the right size at PPCs' but I found one exactly 5.25" long that should work at Amazon for ~$8









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Rep.
Could you link me to one of these things. Not seen them before?


You should be able to pick up something suitable at Mapllin; http://www.maplin.co.uk/components/enclosures


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


You should be able to pick up something suitable at Mapllin; http://www.maplin.co.uk/components/enclosures


Haha I wasn't even paying attention when I posted the Amazon link.









Nice save tank.









~Ceadder


----------



## milnrowlad

who was asking about the nvida side panel?

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=88&products_id=740


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13678235*
> Updated my HAF 932 with HAF X side panel, thanks to Compaddict and new black front panel


*Wow it looks much better on your rig than it did on mine! I like it!* *









Did you notice if it helped with temps? I was curious how much of a difference the side fan made. I didn't need it since my rigs are water cooled. The remaining case fans are enough to keep things cool for me now.








*


----------



## saint19

Can I join?


----------



## Ceadderman

@Compaddict... Not only that but I'd like to know if bajer29 still has his AMD badge grill and if he'd be willing to part with it. I need one for my Mod.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kiwiasian

Does anyone have a 240 rad on the bottom of the HAF X next to the PSU?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13689352*
> Does anyone have a 240 rad on the bottom of the HAF X next to the PSU?


me


----------



## Ceadderman

How long is that fan grill on the bottom Catcher?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## catcherintherye

I don't have a fan grill at the bottom Ceadder.


----------



## jmcmtank

Think he means the stamped out grill in the floor. Looks the same as the 932 from pictures here http://www.themodbrothers.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2814


----------



## catcherintherye

It's roughly the size of 2-1/2 120mm fans, so about 320-350mm long I'd say. It starts from the edge of the PSU against the back end of the case.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;13689431*
> me


Is there a way to remove only a few of the HDD drive bays?

And what size tubing is that?


----------



## catcherintherye

The bottom drive bays are all in 1 cage, which was removed by just de-riveting. You can cut the cage but you won't be able to put it back together like it was originally. The tubing is 1/2 ID 3/4 OD.


----------



## eddard_stark

Hi everyone. I own a Coolermaster HAF 922 case, and I recently bought a Gigabyte GTX 460 to run in SLI with another GTX 460. I've found that having the cards next to each other in the two dark blue PCI-E slots causes unsustainably high temperatures on the top card; the temperature invariably reaches 100c when playing games, even with the fan speed set to maximum.

In my attempts to find a solution, I thought I'd try placing the bottom card in the white PCI-E slot at the bottom of the board, just above the PSU slots so there would be more space between the cards and, hopefully, a reduction in the temperature of the top card. There is a problem though. My PSU prevents a card being installed in the bottom PCI-E slot. When I try to install one of the GTX 460s in that bottom slot, I am unable to fit the card because the top part of my PSU case blocks the metal part of the card (the part of the card where the DVI connectors are located). So I can't get the card into the slot. Has anyone else had this problem?

I've been satisifed with the HAF 922 until now, but had I known this problem would arise, I'd have gone for the HAF-X instead. Looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and buy one.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milnrowlad*


who was asking about the nvida side panel?

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=740










Nice find, but unfortunately that link is for the CM Store in New Zealand, which probably don't ship to North America.
Would be nice if the HAF X panels were available at other CM Stores, I'm considering one for my 932.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compaddict*


*Wow it looks much better on your rig than it did on mine! I like it! **









Did you notice if it helped with temps? I was curious how much of a difference the side fan made. I didn't need it since my rigs are water cooled. The remaining case fans are enough to keep things cool for me now.








*


It does look good. I also wonder if it helps with temps., particularly for the gpu's. Of course, there aren't any fans at all in the 932 BE panel I have.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eddard_stark*


Hi everyone. I own a Coolermaster HAF 922 case, and I recently bought a Gigabyte GTX 460 to run in SLI with another GTX 460. I've found that having the cards next to each other in the two dark blue PCI-E slots causes unsustainably high temperatures on the top card; the temperature invariably reaches 100c when playing games, even with the fan speed set to maximum.

In my attempts to find a solution, I thought I'd try placing the bottom card in the white PCI-E slot at the bottom of the board, just above the PSU slots so there would be more space between the cards and, hopefully, a reduction in the temperature of the top card. There is a problem though. My PSU prevents a card being installed in the bottom PCI-E slot. When I try to install one of the GTX 460s in that bottom slot, I am unable to fit the card because the top part of my PSU case blocks the metal part of the card (the part of the card where the DVI connectors are located). So I can't get the card into the slot. Has anyone else had this problem?

I've been satisifed with the HAF 922 until now, but had I known this problem would arise, I'd have gone for the HAF-X instead. Looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and buy one.


I'm posting this link to my setup, because I had a similar situation as you do, and my cure was to buy a 932, because it has the option of mounting the psu on the top or bottom:
http://www.overclock.net/13570622-post13888.html
The HAF X doesn't have a top mount psu option, It does, however, have more pci slots (two more than the 932, nine slots in total) for a bit more clearance from the bottom-mounted psu, but of course not as much space as the 932 has with the psu top-mounted. The two 120mm fans mounted on the case bottom blow directly onto the gpu, with no power supply in the way.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


me


Nice build, good lighting effect.
I'd want to use a full windowed side panel to show off the water-cooling.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
















OMG!! I can haz one? Seriously, where can you get the side panel for a HAF X? Also, if I were to somehow get one, would the little notches on the edge of the panel line up with the slots for it on the case? As in, does the HAF X panel fit in a HAF 932 without any modding?


Yup the CM Store carries these, but they were all out of the HAF X panels so I put an add up in the "wanted" section.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Geeeeee, that sure would be NICE to have that EXACT amd panel that has the acrylic on the OUTSIDE of the panel itself (i would cut my own acrylic window for it).
I dislike the rounded edges one currently in CM's store, i want the amd panel, not the window, just the panel, so bad.


IMO the panel itself is just god awful/ ugly. But to each his own









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Do you still have your AMD badge grill and would you be willing to part with it?









~Ceadder










I would actually like to part with it. It has a few scrapes (nothing you couldn't buff out) from bumping it. These panels scratch VERY easily on all models of HAFs unfortunately









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compaddict*


*Wow it looks much better on your rig than it did on mine! I like it! **









Did you notice if it helped with temps? I was curious how much of a difference the side fan made. I didn't need it since my rigs are water cooled. The remaining case fans are enough to keep things cool for me now.








*


Temps did not change majorly because these fans have too low of RPMs to really move the air. I'm thinking of going with 2x 140/120mm 1700rpm+ (whatever fits) in the top as well as a new side panel fan. I changed the side panel from pull to push to move the hot air out away from the 5870... I may change it back though because the temps seemed to get a little higher because the 5870 isn't getting as much fresh cool air.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@Compaddict... Not only that but I'd like to know if bajer29 still has his AMD badge grill and if he'd be willing to part with it. I need one for my Mod.









~Ceadder










Yes again, good sir. I will PM you more info of when you can expect it to be going on sale in the For Sale section


----------



## skwannabe

Can the haf 932 fit the xpsc 360?


----------



## sinthetik1

RE: "Ok so I'm finally getting around to getting my case all together and ready for the parts to finish my build and I have added a 2nd 200mm fan to the top of my HAF-X and realized I can't seem to get the top panel on properly with the USB 3.0 cables plugged in, has anybody else run into this or have any sugestions? They hit the fan coming out of the header, all the other wires on the panel fit properly though."

I too am having problems with adding the extra fan. I almost busted the circuit board when putting the top back on, the esata cable is also kind of in the way. I thought of buying some low profile usb cables but could not find any so far. Have you found a solution yet? I was just going to drill some new holes and mount the fan more towards the back since it has a few inches to spare between the fan mounting holes. I cant tap the holes though the metal is too thin. I suppose I could use self tapping screws but have to be careful of the metal scraps either way. Anyway post if you have a resolution. I have the fan ready to go in!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;13694105*
> Can the haf 932 fit the xpsc 360?


RX360 fits with push pull fans, Or RX360 + RX120 with push fans like im running


----------



## sinthetik1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WRXSTi0487;11986238*
> Ok so I'm finally getting around to getting my case all together and ready for the parts to finish my build and I have added a 2nd 200mm fan to the top of my HAF-X and realized I can't seem to get the top panel on properly with the USB 3.0 cables plugged in, has anybody else run into this or have any sugestions? They hit the fan coming out of the header, all the other wires on the panel fit properly though.


http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/haf-x-how-to-install-a-top-mounted-200mm-fan/549


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13694324*
> RX360 fits with push pull fans, Or RX360 + RX120 with push fans like im running


Thanks!


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13693126*
> Yup the CM Store carries these, but they were all out of the HAF X panels so I put an add up in the "wanted" section.


I would put an ad up there too, but I don't meet the requirements to do so (not enough rep).









If someone find a HAF X side panel that can be shipped to Canada, I would be very interested.


----------



## Ceadderman

@bajer... Grill bud, not door, grill. The piece that covers the front 200mm Intake.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ammarmalik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13658094*
> Color X(Dragons Blood) and Black. I know you don't want Red and Black but that's what your system wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sparing about the Red and you'll be fine. Promise. So instead of Half and Half in the 8pin run two Color X and 6 Black. In the 24 pin run 4. In the PCI-e cables run 2. No way around it unless you run 1 in each. You might also pick up a bit of Grey and replace the lost color with it. No White though. Hard to keep clean and will end up looking grey anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


so its like 50% black, 30% color-x and 20% grey


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ammarmalik;13696175*
> so its like 50% black, 30% color-x and 20% grey


Yeah that would be good.







I may be ordering some Titanium from MDPC soon.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@bajer... Grill bud, not door, grill. The piece that covers the front 200mm Intake.









~Ceadder










Sry







I see.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13700087*
> Sry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.


No problem. I've just been waiting forever for CM to sell them like they have the dragon doors, but that's probably never going to happen. So I've been sitting on my hands patiently waiting for someone to have one they'd be willing to part with.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Well guys the hof voting for May has concluded, everyone give a big round of applause to jon5270 for his excellent modding skills!















And don't forget, tomorrow nominations are open for the month of June.


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm loving this case.. less fans than my Storm Scout but my GPU runs 10-12c cooler under full load.

I have the 140mm off the back of the case since my H50 is there. Would there be much benefit to using it on the bottom of the case pulling air in? Anyone use a fan there?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


I'm loving this case.. less fans than my Storm Scout but my GPU runs 10-12c cooler under full load.

I have the 140mm off the back of the case since my H50 is there. Would there be much benefit to using it on the bottom of the case pulling air in? Anyone use a fan there?


I have both the scout and the 932, the scout isn't even in the same league.
I used a fan there for a little bit, a benifit would be that you would have fresh air blowing up onto your GPUs intake. So if you've got the extra space why not?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm currently running a Yate Loon 120mm Low Speed Silent on the bottom of mine. I'll probably replace it with the one High Speed Silent I have left since I do have a fan controller to dial back the dB level. Either way I think it's good to have another source of fresh air being sucked in through the bottom. Not that these HAFs' require it.

I say if you have an extra fan on hand *DO EET!*









But don't waste any money if you don't have to. Can always apply those funds someplace else depending on the upgrade.









~Ceadder


----------



## digitally

few months ago i posted about painting my 922 black... the result was... good but not really up to expectation.
i brought the wrong primer which requires me to sand it and i didnt... bought 2 cans of black paint which was almost enough, the primer was brown color, i had to spray about 4 layers on the first half until i realise i does not have enough paint left for the second half(some unfinished parts). Also dad was nagging that i left the components "caseless" while operating which was "dangerous" if my nephew/niece was at home









i also done a better cable mangement if u can agree...









unfinished work....


----------



## digitally

double post... sorry


----------



## King Nothing

Why do you have your PSU with the fan facing up? Your sucking in warm air from your case. If you turn that upside down it will draw in air from underneath and keep the PSU a lot healthier.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13707996*
> Why do you have your PSU with the fan facing up? Your sucking in warm air from your case. If you turn that upside down it will draw in air from underneath and keep the PSU a lot healthier.


Dusty environments require drastic measures.









I live in a farming community and while the dust here can be a pain in the keester I can only imagine how it is in places like Singapore.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13708050*
> Dusty environments require drastic measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a farming community and while the dust here can be a pain in the keester I can only imagine how it is in places like Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I understand that, I live in a farming community as well but I have mine setup with the fan on the bottom I just have to clean the filter every few weeks. I wonder if you check the temps with the fan up vs fan down if it really matters but maybe a degree or two.


----------



## Nhb93

I have my PSU facing up, and yet the fan on it barely spins.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13708203*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13708050*


its still dusty here, windows are open 24/7 except rain, no a/c at home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13707996*
> Why do you have your PSU with the fan facing up? Your sucking in warm air from your case. If you turn that upside down it will draw in air from underneath and keep the PSU a lot healthier.


not really alot of dust, i open it up just to oil the fan bearing, didnt notice much clogging in the psu. the sound card directly above is blocking 30%~ of the dust from the fan. the graphic card is blocking another 30% (lol). frankly speaking, there are more dust on the graphic card then on the psu itself. also i had silverstone 180mm intake at the side blending the warm/cold air together.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13708240*
> I have my PSU facing up, and yet the fan on it barely spins.










must be in a cool ambient? the weather here average about 27-33deg. last month weather shot up to 37deg c. LOL


----------



## Blech

Funny to see talk of PSU's facing up. I got docked in the "rate my cables thread" because of this I ended up replying:
~I tested the "I'm supposed to have my PSU drawing air from the bottom" and to tell you the truth I gained no drop in temp. I have a wall of 4 120mm Rosewill fans pushing from the side (as seen in the bottom pic). I work in the Test & Evaluation industry and wasn't afraid of trying it. I guess I went against the grain.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


I guess I went against the grain.


If we didn't go against the grain from time to time, we'd still be doing things the way things were done 200 years ago.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


Why do you have your PSU with the fan facing up? Your sucking in warm air from your case. If you turn that upside down it will draw in air from underneath and keep the PSU a lot healthier.


That's more or less the reason I have mine facing up, to pull hot air out of the case and exhaust it. Any decent PSU will be rated to run pretty warm, and depending on your setup, there really shouldn't be a lot of lingering warm air inside the system, it should all be moving outside of the case as fast as possible.

Besides, the huge fan on the side is pushing in cool air to the gpu and I would guess the psu gets some of that fresh air as well, any lingering air will be pushed out from one of the other fans + the psu.

Has anyone ever ninja'd a laptop slim drive into the front of there 932? It seems like I got the idea from this thread or somewhere. I was taking some measurements and it would be really tight, plus had some other conflicts. Basically to cut a hole in the front mesh at the very bottom of the case, and put a slim dvd drive in there, so you can save a full sized 5.25" bay. Anyone remember seeing anything like this?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally;13709138*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be in a cool ambient? the weather here average about 27-33deg. last month weather shot up to 37deg c. LOL


Not that cool and to be fair, I haven't looked at my PC in a while at least inside while it was running, but it was practically never running when I used to have it on my desk and not on the floor.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13711642*
> Funny to see talk of PSU's facing up. I got docked in the "rate my cables thread" because of this I ended up replying:
> ~I tested the "I'm supposed to have my PSU drawing air from the bottom" and to tell you the truth I gained no drop in temp. I have a wall of 4 120mm Rosewill fans pushing from the side (as seen in the bottom pic). I work in the Test & Evaluation industry and wasn't afraid of trying it. I guess I went against the grain.


The only real benefit I can see running with the fan Intaking off the bottom instead of the top is for cable management:

Allows PSUs' with shorter leads to have better access to connections without the aid of extensions.

Makes everything easier to keep tidy.

And the last benefit is that there are less cables(depending on components requiring their own leads) in the main area allowing for better airflow.[/benefits analysis]

This is not to say that running from a Top Intake is all that unsightly and is an less beneficial. For right access systems like Silverstone and Llian-Li contained systems Top Intake is probably better and gives the same benefits.

The one IMPORTANT negative to bear in mind is the possibility of a fan(or other component) screw being dropped into it unawares. That wouldn't be good for anybodies system. I for one have dropped one of the modified bolts from my H50 right into an exposed fan in the bottom of my system. I was lucky the bolt wasn't above a Top Intake PSU and that it didn't damage the fan it was dropped into.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13713328*
> Has anyone ever ninja'd a laptop slim drive into the front of there 932? It seems like I got the idea from this thread or somewhere. I was taking some measurements and it would be really tight, plus had some other conflicts. Basically to cut a hole in the front mesh at the very bottom of the case, and put a slim dvd drive in there, so you can save a full sized 5.25" bay. Anyone remember seeing anything like this?


I've never seen it done but now that you've got me looking I'm sure that it could be done. The drive tray on my ASUS DVD+RW drive is just under the width of the slots in the front 200mm Grill. This could be an excellent Mod, and there are even 5.25 adapters that with some work could be used to carry it off. The only issue I have with it is SODD are very expensive unless you have a used one on hand.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13714787*
> The one IMPORTANT negative to bear in mind is the possibility of a fan(or other component) screw being dropped into it unawares. That wouldn't be good for anybodies system. I for one have dropped one of the modified bolts from my H50 right into an exposed fan in the bottom of my system. I was lucky the bolt wasn't above a Top Intake PSU and that it didn't damage the fan it was dropped into.


When working on a bottom psu that is facing up put a piece of cardboard, posterboard, or paper over the psu to block the fan opening.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13714904*
> When working on a bottom psu that is facing up put a piece of cardboard, posterboard, or paper over the psu to block the fan opening.


Very true. But not everyone thinks like that in spur of the moment real world application. *I know better*... than not to take precaution and it happened to me.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13714787*
> I've never seen it done but now that you've got me looking I'm sure that it could be done. The drive tray on my ASUS DVD+RW drive is just under the width of the slots in the front 200mm Grill. This could be an excellent Mod, and there are even 5.25 adapters that with some work could be used to carry it off. The only issue I have with it is SODD are very expensive unless you have a used one on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ya the slim drives start at about $30 on newegg, so it would be a bit of a gamble. I measured it, I think the drives are something like 17mm tall, and would just barely fit under the front intake fan. You would actually have to trim that fans shroud though, and cut some of the harddrive bay supports out. Another likely area would be to mount it right under the bottom of the last 5.25" bay, it has the same clearances as the bottom.

The only problem is that the left and right plastic facia mountings screws are directly in line with where the drive would fit.. so you would lose that stability... unless you modded new flanges onto the plastic also.

Now I just found out that they redid the HAF 932, and added every feature that I wished my original had. Black interior and that gpu fan duct... I think I need to buy another lol. Maybe around Black Friday, If I can score one sub $100 i'll do it. I should be able to get around that for mine on CL or somewhere.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13715036*
> Ya the slim drives start at about $30 on newegg, so it would be a bit of a gamble. I measured it, I think the drives are something like 17mm tall, and would just barely fit under the front intake fan. You would actually have to trim that fans shroud though, and cut some of the harddrive bay supports out. Another likely area would be to mount it right under the bottom of the last 5.25" bay, it has the same clearances as the bottom.
> 
> The only problem is that the left and right plastic facia mountings screws are directly in line with where the drive would fit.. so you would lose that stability... unless you modded new flanges onto the plastic also.
> 
> Now I just found out that they redid the HAF 932, and added every feature that I wished my original had. Black interior and that gpu fan duct... I think I need to buy another lol. Maybe around Black Friday, If I can score one sub $100 i'll do it. I should be able to get around that for mine on CL or somewhere.


The trayless SODD would be better imho. Unless you mod the bottom of the grill to perfectly accept the tray and then bump the drive out to nearly the inch needed to flush mount it. The trayless model would have to be mounted up above the fan. The round Cooler Master 200mm would be best for this since the casing is flexible.

You should have seen mine flex when I mounted it in my case. So long as the casing doesn't run into the path of the blades should work out pretty well. But the Trayless allows you to cut the grill and leave the plastic intact without the aid of Bondo. Those are also the most expensive SODD available. The last one I saw was right around $100. But that was some time ago. Prices are coming down but I wouldn't expect it to be under $50.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The trayless SODD would be better imho. Unless you mod the bottom of the grill to perfectly accept the tray and then bump the drive out to nearly the inch needed to flush mount it. The trayless model would have to be mounted up above the fan. The round Cooler Master 200mm would be best for this since the casing is flexible.

You should have seen mine flex when I mounted it in my case. So long as the casing doesn't run into the path of the blades should work out pretty well. But the Trayless allows you to cut the grill and leave the plastic intact without the aid of Bondo. Those are also the most expensive SODD available. The last one I saw was right around $100. But that was some time ago. Prices are coming down but I wouldn't expect it to be under $50.









~Ceadder










Hmm, what's SODD stand for? not familiar with that term. Although if you are just talking about a really really slim drive, that fits in between the plastic that would be really nice. I don't think it would be to hard, or look that bad though just removing some of the grill and plastic and flushing it with the bottom. Especially if its gonna cost that much for one of those drives lol..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Hmm, what's SODD stand for? not familiar with that term. Although if you are just talking about a really really slim drive, that fits in between the plastic that would be really nice. I don't think it would be to hard, or look that bad though just removing some of the grill and plastic and flushing it with the bottom. Especially if its gonna cost that much for one of those drives lol..


Slim Optical Disc Drive.









They make a trayless one for the higher end systems. If I can find a link to one I'll post it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Samsung seems to have them but mainly call them "half heights" it seems... hmmm... interesting.


----------



## lolmattylol

i was thinking of doing this temporarily till i bought a new dvd drive, however i found that the power adapter on my sata slim dvd rw (out my laptop) was different to a normal sata power. are there adapters for this? as i tried looking at the time but couldnt find any


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13721926*
> Slim Optical Disc Drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make a trayless one for the higher end systems. If I can find a link to one I'll post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I couldn't find any that slim. The average size of the laptop ones like the ones on newegg are around 14mm tall. The slots between the grill is something like 8mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13723117*
> Samsung seems to have them but mainly call them "half heights" it seems... hmmm... interesting.


Bah, Avira says that site has malware.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmattylol;13723183*
> i was thinking of doing this temporarily till i bought a new dvd drive, however i found that the power adapter on my sata slim dvd rw (out my laptop) was different to a normal sata power. are there adapters for this? as i tried looking at the time but couldnt find any


There probably are some sort of adapters. That's kind of strange they would change the power connector.. anyone's guess with what they do to laptop parts I guess.


----------



## Ceadderman

Samsung's site is likely a Flash system which might have triggered your AV program into a false positive.









In any case the SODD doesn't have to be slimmer than 8mm(trayless yes, slimmer no) to work. It's nice to have a small drive but with some minor work you could get it to be as flush with the grill as possible. Within mm of the grill even. It's the securing of the unit that will be the step that causes issues. I'm on the case though and will continue to roll it over in the ole noodle to come up with something.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm I guess that's true, you could actually remove the outside bezel that would leave the thickness of the disc tray itself, which would be really small.

Ya that samsung page was mostly flash, didn't have what i thought it might anyways


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13723117*
> Samsung seems to have them but mainly call them "half heights" it seems... hmmm... interesting.


Standard optical drives are half height drives. A full height drive takes up two 5.25 inch bays.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13727867*
> Standard optical drives are half height drives. A full height drive takes up two 5.25 inch bays.


Ok... but what I saw there is about half a bay (height wise). Never seen a 2-bay player.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13727607*
> Hmm I guess that's true, you could actually remove the outside bezel that would leave the thickness of the disc tray itself, which would be really small.
> 
> Ya that samsung page was mostly flash, didn't have what i thought it might anyways


Yeah... u r right. Try this...

From that page I linked, select the first model under the "S-ATA" column.

Now go to "Products".

Where it shows "Select Product", choose "SLIM" from the drop down list.

Now in "Select Model" look for a choice that shows "Slot-In Type"

NOW you should see an internal model all though I need to point out, upon looking at it closely it may be a laptop design but I am not sure. It is described as a slim model though.

Bahhh... I'll keep using my old and trusty DVD writer. Been with me like 5 years now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13728701*
> Ok... but what I saw there is about half a bay (height wise). Never seen a 2-bay player.


Optical drives never came in the full height. It was the original hard drives that were full height and took up two 5.25" drive bays. All of the optical drives are either half height or smaller. Samsung is too new to the PC industry so they might not know the difference.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13728917*
> Optical drives never came in the full height. It was the original hard drives that were full height and took up two 5.25" drive bays. All of the optical drives are either half height or smaller. Samsung is too new to the PC industry so they might not know the difference.


Ahhh... I was wondering if I had skipped some technology along the way. When I got out of the Navy I started selling PC's back in 1984. try as I might... couldn't remember drives like that ever! I do remember the old Toshiba T-100 (sounds like a terminator or something) and their 8" floppy drives though. Really crappy desktop. I called them one-week wonders. They'd breakdown one week after I sold them.

You are probably right on Samsung being new and not knowing better.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13728808*
> Yeah... u r right. Try this...
> 
> From that page I linked, select the first model under the "S-ATA" column.
> 
> Now go to "Products".
> 
> Where it shows "Select Product", choose "SLIM" from the drop down list.
> 
> Now in "Select Model" look for a choice that shows "Slot-In Type"
> 
> NOW you should see an internal model all though I need to point out, upon looking at it closely it may be a laptop design but I am not sure. It is described as a slim model though.
> 
> Bahhh... I'll keep using my old and trusty DVD writer. Been with me like 5 years now.


Ya I looked through the site, but I didn't see anything special. They were just like the OEM slim drives on newegg. They are about half the height of a 5.25" drive (which is how I understand the name). A regular drive just fills up a whole 5.25" slot, and these are like what they have in laptops.

I thought you had found something with a super tiny bezel on the outside like 5mm tall or something, which would be sweet. All of those are listed as 13mm (without tray taken into account) which is the standard size from the other slim drives i compared to.

Regular drives work fine, and are usually going to be faster than the laptop drive, but mine doesn't get much use, and it would be nice to have an extra 5.25" open, with a ninja'd drive somewhere else


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13729230*
> Ya I looked through the site, but I didn't see anything special. They were just like the OEM slim drives on newegg. They are about half the height of a 5.25" drive (which is how I understand the name). A regular drive just fills up a whole 5.25" slot, and these are like what they have in laptops.
> 
> I thought you had found something with a super tiny bezel on the outside like 5mm tall or something, which would be sweet. All of those are listed as 13mm (without tray taken into account) which is the standard size from the other slim drives i compared to.
> 
> Regular drives work fine, and are usually going to be faster than the laptop drive, but mine doesn't get much use, and it would be nice to have an extra 5.25" open, with a ninja'd drive somewhere else


Ahhh... well, ever considered an external? Plug it in when needed. With the extra 1.5Tb hdd I have, I am thinking about just copying my game ISO's there and use virtualclone to play without the actual DVD. That way I can ditch the dvd drive, get an external to use whenever I need one and just stash it until I need it really.


----------



## Ceadderman

It's one reason why I buy games from Steam these days. I used to like having the hard copy on hand and wouldn't accept a substitute. But looking at my Steam Library I can see that idea took a different route. Besides I can get games on the cheap from Steam. Games stay around $40 in my local area for a couple years it seems like.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It's one reason why I buy games from Steam these days. I used to like having the hard copy on hand and wouldn't accept a substitute. But looking at my Steam Library I can see that idea took a different route. Besides I can get games on the cheap from Steam. Games stay around $40 in my local area for a couple years it seems like.









~Ceadder










I hear ya... just have had bad luck in the past with steam though. May give them another shot and see.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Sure could use an external, but I like this idea for the mod potential. I get pretty much all of my games digitally now aswell, but I still have a decent library of old stuff on discs.


----------



## Kreeker

Just got my haf x for my new build. NEVER remove when of these bad boys from the box and then try to put it back it.... I'm covered in sweat.

But what a sexy case. It makes my tt tsunami dream look little...


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DarkHollow

I know what your looking for in a drive, I had one, it was nice till it died. It was used from a mac, a slot loading drive. Scared me when I put a disk in or ejected one since it sounded like it was chewing on it.

Here is one I found that is black so would match well. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25262


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;13734615*
> I know what your looking for in a drive, I had one, it was nice till it died. It was used from a mac, a slot loading drive. Scared me when I put a disk in or ejected one since it sounded like it was chewing on it.
> 
> Here is one I found that is black so would match well. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25262


That's pretty close to what I was talking about. $$$pendy for a SODD idn't it.









Would definitely have to mod an eject button into the bottom of the case and to the Drive.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Anyone ever have issues with the hot swap drive bays? I started a thread, although I should've just checked here first. Any input would be awesome.


----------



## smoke420

Some new pics


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420;13738374*
> Some new pics


That thing looks great in blue. Also the 2 x 230s inside are pretty crazy, maximum airflow haha. Did you have to cut the shrouds or anything on them? or they just bolted right in there?


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13738505*
> That thing looks great in blue. Also the 2 x 230s inside are pretty crazy, maximum airflow haha. Did you have to cut the shrouds or anything on them? or they just bolted right in there?


Thank you.
They fit just barely without any modding like they were meant to be there.The only cutting I did was to the top psu plate to get the h50 hoses out side the case.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420;13738374*
> Some new pics


You're using VGA, at 1080p? How dare thee!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13738806*
> You're using VGA, at 1080p? How dare thee!


On modern LCD monitors, the circuits that change the analog signal to a digital one are so crap that yes, VGA will result in an inferior image.

On older LCD monitors, VGA produced quite good results and on CRT monitors, VGA was perfect.

VGA itself is not a bad format. It's the implementation of it in the modern monitor industry that fails.

So yes, switch that VGA to something better.


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13738806*
> You're using VGA, at 1080p? How dare thee!


no im not but thanks for the info guys. The cable on top is for a dell 17 inch I use to monitor temps.the dvi under it is for my 22 inch acer 1080p.now im using MSI afterburner on screen so the 17 inch is just taking up space.


----------



## Semedar

Add me to this shin-dig.


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de-zant*


on modern lcd monitors, the circuits that change the analog signal to a digital one are so crap that yes, vga will result in an inferior image.

On older lcd monitors, vga produced quite good results and on crt monitors, vga was perfect.

Vga itself is not a bad format. It's the implementation of it in the modern monitor industry that fails.

So yes, switch that vga to something better.


dvi?


----------



## ski-bum

I'd like to nominate catcherintherye for the June HOF.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post13689431


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


dvi?


Digital video input


----------



## toyz72

hey guys, i've had my 912 for awhile now and i'd like to replace my fan's in the front and the top. at the moment i'm running 4 coolermaster r4's ,but i'd really like to switch to the 200mm fans. i'm really not to crazy about the red or blue megaflow. has anyone tried any other 200mm fans in the 912? if so let me know which ones. any help would be great.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72;13745996*
> hey guys, i've had my 912 for awhile now and i'd like to replace my fan's in the front and the top. at the moment i'm running 4 coolermaster r4's ,but i'd really like to switch to the 200mm fans. i'm really not to crazy about the red or blue megaflow. has anyone tried any other 200mm fans in the 912? if so let me know which ones. any help would be great.


Bit Fenix and Xigmatech have 200/230mm fans that will replace the stock 200 CM fans. Though there can be a significant drop in CFM with the Bit Fenix(76CFM) and a slight drop in the Xigmatech(~100CFM depending on the model). You can find them at performance-pcs.com and look under the fan section. Only 2 pages and most of them are on the 1st page of that heading.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13746234*
> Bit Fenix and Xigmatech have 200/230mm fans that will replace the stock 200 CM fans. Though there can be a significant drop in CFM with the Bit Fenix(76CFM) and a slight drop in the Xigmatech(~100CFM depending on the model). You can find them at performance-pcs.com and look under the fan section. Only 2 pages and most of them are on the 1st page of that heading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i order alot from perfomance pc because i live in florida. i was just wondering about the mounting holes for the fan screws. coolermaster says use megaflows but i doubted i really needed to. i just seems the larger 200mm fans seem alittle quieter and i would have alot less fan cables to deal with. i guess as long as i follow the megaflows fan spec's i'll be alright. thx for the reply


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello:wave2:
I would like to be registered










Modifications one already made








Album OCN


----------



## DarkHollow

They do have colorless megaflow 200mm fans (non led transparent version) and a straight black version as well. It is like the stock side fan that comes with the HAF-X.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13688040*
> @Compaddict... Not only that but I'd like to know if bajer29 still has his AMD badge grill and if he'd be willing to part with it. I need one for my Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Shoot him a PM.







I'm pretty sure he still has the original AMD dragon side panel. What does it look like? Maybe I (or another member) has one sitting around.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict;13749664*
> Shoot him a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he still has the original AMD dragon side panel. What does it look like? Maybe I (or another member) has one sitting around.


We've already got it sorted out but it looks like the standard CM grill only with a Phenom II badge in the middle instead of the Cooler Maaster Badge.









Thanks for the follow up, much appreciated.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Thogar

Is there an easy way of dimming the power and hdd led's?
At night they project onto my wall.
I was thinking about adding resistors but I want them to bright, just not project onto my wall lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Is there an easy way of dimming the power and hdd led's?
At night they project onto my wall.
I was thinking about adding resistors but I want them to bright, just not project onto my wall lol.


Not really. The only way to dim them is to replace them with low intensity bulbs. Still kind of bright but you can change them to another color to suit your build. There should be a link on how to go about it in the OP of this thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## masonkian

ok just bought one of these haf X got a cracking deal on it.

what do i need to do to fit 2x 240mm rads in it ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masonkian*


ok just bought one of these haf X got a cracking deal on it.

what do i need to do to fit 2x 240mm rads in it ?


Not much. You can cleanly mount one in the top. But I would think that you're better off selling both the 240s' and grabbing a 360 to mount there instead. Should keep everything reasonably chilly. Expecially if you run 1/2 inch tubing.









~Ceadder


----------



## masonkian

cool

would this be ok ?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xspc-...threaded-ports)

or

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-co...am-rad-xt-(360)

or

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/phoby...erformance-rad


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;13763281*
> cool
> 
> would this be ok ?
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xspc-rs360-radiator-black-(g1-4-threaded-ports)
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-(360)


I'd go for the EK Rad. I had to look up 360s' there and couldn't believe what they want for an XSPC Rad vs. the EK 360 XT. The EK is a much better Rad from what I've seen.









I got 404 file not found results from those links. I'm pretty sure that it's due to your eTailer since I could find it with a little work. In any case I'd go with the EK model. 2 Pound less than the XSPC model.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## masonkian

EK is it then

might put a nice res in there aswell one of those tube ones any that you recommend ?

thinking of this EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 basic


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;13763804*
> EK is it then
> 
> might put a nice res in there aswell one of those tube ones any that you recommend ?
> 
> thinking of this EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 basic


Multioption would be a very good choice. However with Res's you're only limited by your imagination and Space.









Some people would recommend the Frozen Q Liquid Fusion series and they wouldn't be wrong. But if you're more interested in the understated I would suggest the Multioption.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Stumbled onto this archive on the CM Forums:
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12389&st=0&sk=t&sd=a#p93546
CM explained how they originally designed the 932 without any filters, to maximize airflow.
An amusing quote from the CM rep.:
"Some people were resorting to use women's underwear as simple filters."

Page 2 of the thread has a link to a post from an overclock.net member who used pantyhose for filters, and there are posts about DEMCiflex filters, before they had the custom HAF filter kits out.

They did a survey to see if they should market a 230mm intake filter. Beyond that, it looks like the effort to put filters on the 932 was abandoned, as they concentrated on fitting them on the newer HAF series of cases.


----------



## hydropwnics

Add me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13764737*
> Stumbled onto this archive on the CM Forums:
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12389&st=0&sk=t&sd=a#p93546
> CM explained how they originally designed the 932 without any filters, to maximize airflow.
> An amusing quote from the CM rep.:
> "Some people were resorting to use women's underwear as simple filters."
> 
> Page 2 of the thread has a link to a post from an overclock.net member who used pantyhose for filters, and there are posts about DEMCiflex filters, before they had the custom HAF filter kits out.
> 
> They did a survey to see if they should market a 230mm intake filter. Beyond that, it looks like the effort to put filters on the 932 was abandoned, as they concentrated on fitting them on the newer HAF series of cases.


That's okay with me. I rather like the DEMCiFlex filters that I got for my 932. I think they're way better than any filter CM ever came up with.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mavihs

with all the dust filters, dust still gets inside of my HAF-X!!!!









PS:*Add Me*


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13766376*
> That's okay with me. I rather like the DEMCiFlex filters that I got for my 932. I think they're way better than any filter CM ever came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


How are the DEMCiflex filters holding up for you?

I certainly am considering springing for a set. My former 690 II had a fine filter mesh material on all the intake areas, but it wasn't designed to be easily removable like the DEMCiflex filters. I just can't get into using nylon panty hose material or dryer sheets for filters. I fitted what mesh I could salvage from the 690 II for now. Most of it is tucked in ok like under the front grill strips, or within the front slot covers. But the case bottom piece is crudely taped on with masking tape.

A set of those DEMCiflex filters would be a good birthday gift to me from myself


----------



## Ceadderman

They're holding up awesomely.

I don't use anything but lukewarm water from the tap to spray them off. If I have time I let them air dry in the drainer. If not I use a blow drier w/defrost capability to blow them off. Never use direct heat on them since they're molded and not hard plastic.

So long as you remember this they should hold up for a long time. I've had these for almost a year now and they look almost brand spankin new. If I see they're getting a little dusty(due to the birds in the house) I brush them off with a soft bristle paintbrush when I'm bein lazy. I honestly probably should be rinsing these off twice a week.









Soon as I can afford more I'm gonna get the full kit so I can swap them out as needed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13767744*
> They're holding up awesomely.
> 
> I don't use anything but lukewarm water from the tap to spray them off. If I have time I let them air dry in the drainer. If not I use a blow drier w/defrost capability to blow them off. Never use direct heat on them since they're molded and not hard plastic.
> 
> So long as you remember this they should hold up for a long time. I've had these for almost a year now and they look almost brand spankin new. If I see they're getting a little dusty(due to the birds in the house) I brush them off with a soft bristle paintbrush when I'm bein lazy. I honestly probably should be rinsing these off twice a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as I can afford more I'm gonna get the full kit so I can swap them out as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Good that they are holding up well to careful cleanings.
For quite a while now, I have been using a vacum cleaner to vacum the dust off case filters and grills
A lot of people freak when I mention using a vacum cleaner anywhere near a computer, but I certainly don't use it inside the case or anywhere near any static-sensitive components. If I can pop off a grill first I will before vacuming it. It is just a very quick and easy way to remove the surface dust.

But it is no substitute for more thorough cleanings with damp cloths such as on fans where the dust often glues itself to the blades.

Then again, the water-washing method is probably best for the DEMCiflex filters


----------



## jmcmtank

I bought them a while back but didn't use them for various reasons. Make a great filter when I drain my loops 'though.


----------



## masonkian

can the 200mm fans in the roof stay where they are when you have a 360mm rad fitted ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank;13767847*
> I bought them a while back but didn't use them for various reasons. Make a great filter when I drain my loops 'though.


What happened to your 932 tank? You decide to go caseless?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Volkswagen

Does anyone know the specs fro the CoolerMaster Black(non LED) 200MM Fan found in the HAF X

I can't find anything online- basically want to make sure that it is the same thing as the CM Megaflow minus the LED

A20030-07CB-3MN-F1
DC12V 0.30A
DF2003012SELN


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13770804*
> What happened to your 932 tank? You decide to go caseless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Still use it; managed to lose the screws for the chipset waterblock when I changed mobo.







If they ever turn up I might do some update shots, don't like the way it looks with the cheapo Asus MOSFET fan-which it needs btw.


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen;13773435*
> HAF-X Black(non LED) 200MM Fan
> A20030-07CB-3MN-F1
> DC12V 0.30A
> DF2003012SELN


I have to find a Russian site
They say that it is even characteristic

Caractéristiques générales
Nomination à l'organisme
Dimensions du ventilateur (Lxlxh) 200x200x30 mm
Vitesse de rotation de 700 tr / min
CFM Débit d'air 110
Niveau sonore 19 dB
Type de connecteur 3-pin
MTBF de 35.000 heures
Poids: 266 g

http://www.amdclub.ru/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6535

ps: You are on that it is of 0.40A ???


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13679102*
> OOH! I'm definitely digging that last side panel - the nvidia themed one. I don't like the color scheme, but the nvidia logo on the panel does look pretty sick. RAWR CM, why don't you let us buy individual side panels?
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone have any sort of figures on the side panel fan? I want to know if keeping that fan will actually drop my temperatures by a significant amount. If not, I'll probably just ditch that side fan and stick a full acrylic side window in there.


I have a HAF X and I use a HAF 932 door on it and I get much much lower temps than I would get with my HAF X door (about 10 c) on my GPU's which makes sense since its blowing about 360 CFM of cool air right on my GPU's.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13783992*
> I have a HAF X and I use a HAF 932 door on it and I get much much lower temps than I would get with my HAF X door (about 10 c) on my GPU's which makes sense since its blowing about 360 CFM of cool air right on my GPU's.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


360 CFM, so you have 4 fans mounted on the panel then? Also I know my side panel helps a fair bit also. If I remove it, gpu temps go up quite a bit, that fresh air intake really helps.

Now I want the 932 Advance though, they did pretty much everything right with that refresh. Although.. if I'm going to get a new case, I could just get the HAF X which has everything and more than the 932... tough decision. The HAF X could potentially last me forever, as long as I didn't get bored with it lol. But so could the 932 Adv.. it has black interior and the gpu fan duct, basically the 2 things I wanted most, that my original HAF is missing.


----------



## Jester-

i know this might not be the best place but since it's the Haf 922 area thought why not

i've been sleevin my cables an came to the I/O cbale (kinda big gery ones for the front panel audio an what not) an the sleeving i have doesn't fit over the coating..an i don't really wanna have to strip it all down to the lil wires..so kinda need some idea's on what be the best sleevin to use
an no i can't afford the best of the best lol (even tho i wish i was able







)
usein paracord for the rest an tought this would work for what i need

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_32_656&products_id=26736

any thought's?


----------



## Ceadderman

This is why I'm glad I use MDPC. Made it so much easier to sleeve the front cables with single sleeve. Yeah it was a tad spendy but Looks as good as the day it was first sleeved. No fraying, no cuts. Just that gorgeous black MDPC Sleeving.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13787642*
> i know this might not be the best place but since it's the Haf 922 area thought why not
> 
> i've been sleevin my cables an came to the I/O cbale (kinda big gery ones for the front panel audio an what not) an the sleeving i have doesn't fit over the coating..an i don't really wanna have to strip it all down to the lil wires..so kinda need some idea's on what be the best sleevin to use
> an no i can't afford the best of the best lol (even tho i wish i was able
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> usein paracord for the rest an tought this would work for what i need
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_32_656&products_id=26736
> 
> any thought's?


Try some of the Dense Weave (or even the Clean Cut Black) from Furry Letters. It isn't quite as good as the MDPC-X, but it's a lot better than the crap from PPCS. The Dense Weave is 3/16" while the Clean Cut is 1/8". Otherwise see about getting a few feet of the MDPC-X Black from one of the members here at OCN. Someone should be able to hook you up with some.


----------



## Jester-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13789467*
> Try some of the Dense Weave (or even the Clean Cut Black) from Furry Letters. It isn't quite as good as the MDPC-X, but it's a lot better than the crap from PPCS. The Dense Weave is 3/16" while the Clean Cut is 1/8". Otherwise see about getting a few feet of the MDPC-X Black from one of the members here at OCN. Someone should be able to hook you up with some.


ah ok cool...thanks for the input.i'll have to check it out
wasn't sure if the clean cut would match up but i'll try
got my shrink from him


----------



## PapaSmurf

Check this thread out for some comparisons of the various sleeve material.


----------



## Jester-

thanks
read that thread awhile back but couldn't remember where i seen it


----------



## Jester-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13789165*
> This is why I'm glad I use MDPC. Made it so much easier to sleeve the front cables with single sleeve. Yeah it was a tad spendy but Looks as good as the day it was first sleeved. No fraying, no cuts. Just that gorgeous black MDPC Sleeving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i agree that stuff is very nice....but with bein outta work kinda hard to afford it and like i said i'd like to but not able lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13789909*
> i agree that stuff is very nice....but with bein outta work kinda hard to afford it and like i said i'd like to but not able lol


I completely understand. I should have proposed Furryletter's stuff, but not having used it on HAF cables I couldn't tell you how well it does or doesn't work. It works nicely on single strand cables though. I'm using the stuff on a client build. Which is finally coming along again after a couple harsh weeks of battling a particularly nasty Cold. No more Phlegm!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think the newer Dense Weave from FL would work better for the USB and Audio cables and simlar since it's a bit larger in diameter.


----------



## Jester-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I think the newer Dense Weave from FL would work better for the USB and Audio cables and simlar since it's a bit larger in diameter.


yea i was thinking the same thing but seem to be haveing problems finding it


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13783992*
> I have a HAF X and I use a HAF 932 door on it and I get much much lower temps than I would get with my HAF X door (about 10 c) on my GPU's which makes sense since its blowing about 360 CFM of cool air right on my GPU's.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


That's interesting, as Faster-is-better asked, I also wanted to know what fans are you using on the 932 panel. I know that the HAF X panel only comes with the mounts for a single 230mm fan, the 932 comes with provision for mounting either the 230mm fan or up to 4x120mm fans.
Which is a moot point for me, as I have the 932 BE panel which has NO provision for any fans, just a big honkin' window.
I like the looks of the window, but have been considering either making fan cutouts or trying to get a regular 932 panel. Or a HAF X panel, at least until you mentioned the temperature difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13785603*
> 360 CFM, so you have 4 fans mounted on the panel then? Also I know my side panel helps a fair bit also. If I remove it, gpu temps go up quite a bit, that fresh air intake really helps.
> 
> Now I want the 932 Advance though, they did pretty much everything right with that refresh. Although.. if I'm going to get a new case, I could just get the HAF X which has everything and more than the 932... tough decision. The HAF X could potentially last me forever, as long as I didn't get bored with it lol. But so could the 932 Adv.. it has black interior and the gpu fan duct, basically the 2 things I wanted most, that my original HAF is missing.


So you would consider getting the newer 932 to replace your original 932?
I'm not knocking that decision, as I have changed cases a few times over the years.

I also like the HAF X, but bought a 932 BE (Black Edition) because I needed the ability to mount the psu on top, which as you know the 932 has both options. The 932 Advance also has the usb3 connectors as well as being black inside.
But the HAF X has it's own features not on the 932, such as fine mesh filters, 9 expansion slots, sata dock, psu cable partition, etc.
I also think the HAF X is a little better looking. But the 932 is right for me, I just have to figure out if I want to get some airflow going in the side panel.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester-;13790432*
> yea i was thinking the same thing but seem to be haveing problems finding it


Just send Barry an e-mail telling him what you are interested in and he'll send you a quote. dmiller at comcast (dot) net


----------



## Jester-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13790583*
> Just send Barry an e-mail telling him what you are interested in and he'll send you a quote. dmiller at comcast (dot) net


cool thanks for the info once again
an yea i got his email just picked up some shrink from him the other day


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that lawrence means to say 90cfm*4 are blowing over his GPU. While I would LOVE to have 360cfm blowing over my GPU, cfm doesn't increase by adding fans. It only increases area of coverage and positive airflow.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13790646*
> I think that lawrence means to say 90cfm*4 are blowing over his GPU. While I would LOVE to have 360cfm blowing over my GPU, cfm doesn't increase by adding fans. It only increases area of coverage and positive airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Sure it does. It doesn't scale 100%, but it does increase considerably. 4x90cfm would probably be about 300 to 320CFM, not a full 360 due to turbulence.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13790646*
> I think that lawrence means to say 90cfm*4 are blowing over his GPU. While I would LOVE to have 360cfm blowing over my GPU, cfm doesn't increase by adding fans. It only increases area of coverage and positive airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Right, 4x90=360, or something like that
Are you still running the RED 230mm fan in your 932 door panel? I would think that a single 230mm fan would also provide good airflow over the gpu, compared to my fanless panel. In spite of their Zalman coolers, my 480's could probably use some airflow from the side panel, especially with the warmer summer temps. approaching.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13790856*
> Right, 4x90=360, or something like that
> Are you still running the RED 230mm fan in your 932 door panel? I would think that a single 230mm fan would also provide good airflow over the gpu, compared to my fanless panel. In spite of their Zalman coolers, my 480's could probably use some airflow from the side panel, especially with the warmer summer temps. approaching.


Yuppers, still running the Red 230s'(front, top and side panels) in Darkside.

I'm sure there IS an increase but unless the pitch of the blades have changed or the RPM of the fans is increased, I'm not even seeing 300cfm. I think the formula would look like this... [(90*4)CFM(+A)]/4=(x)CFM or something along that line. I wish I had my TI-89 Titanium handy to test the concept but I lent it out to a family member who needed it to complete their math courses. (+A) represents Positive Airflow so if someone has an understanding of Algebraic equation please lemme know if I'm on the right track. I'm certainly no Math whiz and don't claim to be but I think I got the formula right.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13791206*
> Yuppers, still running the Red 230s'(front, top and side panels) in Darkside.
> 
> I'm sure there IS an increase but unless the pitch of the blades have changed or the RPM of the fans is increased, I'm not even seeing 300cfm. I think the formula would look like this... [(90*4)CFM(+A)]/4=(x)CFM or something along that line. I wish I had my TI-89 Titanium handy to test the concept but I lent it out to a family member who needed it to complete their math courses. (+A) represents Positive Airflow so if someone has an understanding of Algebraic equation please lemme know if I'm on the right track. I'm certainly no Math whiz and don't claim to be but I think I got the formula right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The math is too deep for me, but I get the concept


----------



## PapaSmurf

You could try one of the scientific calculator's for a PC to do the math. I know that the amount of air that the case is capable of exhausting would come into play. You can't force more air in than can come out so if you overload the intake it would create a lot of back pressure which would affect how many cfm's the fans would be able to generate.

And there would be other factors such as fan grills and other physical obstacles in front of the fans to take into consideration. So it's doubtful that a hard and fast formula could be worked out that would be that accurate due to the amount of variables that could arise, but it is an intriguing thought.

But the main thing is that it's working for them and that's all that counts. I'm going to be doing a lot of experimenting with my Sniper case in the next week or so. I have the original Black Edition with the side mesh with the 230 fan in it and will be trying it with that fan, some 120's in it's place, just the mesh, as well as with it sealed up to determine what's going to work best for my configuration. Luckily I have a LOT of 120mm Yate Loon's to experiment with.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13792607*
> You could try one of the scientific calculator's for a PC to do the math. I know that the amount of air that the case is capable of exhausting would come into play. You can't force more air in than can come out so if you overload the intake it would create a lot of back pressure which would affect how many cfm's the fans would be able to generate.
> 
> And there would be other factors such as fan grills and other physical obstacles in front of the fans to take into consideration. So it's doubtful that a hard and fast formula could be worked out that would be that accurate due to the amount of variables that could arise, but it is an intriguing thought.
> 
> But the main thing is that it's working for them and that's all that counts. I'm going to be doing a lot of experimenting with my Sniper case in the next week or so. I have the original Black Edition with the side mesh with the 230 fan in it and will be trying it with that fan, some 120's in it's place, just the mesh, as well as with it sealed up to determine what's going to work best for my configuration. Luckily I have a LOT of 120mm Yate Loon's to experiment with.


That will be an interesting round of tests


----------



## Ceadderman

Agreed. hope to see something posted in that regard Smurf. Sounds like a worthwhile test. I love tests like that.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Here is a good guide on case pressure, fan utilization and such... just in case you haven't come across it.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13793550*
> Here is a good guide on case pressure, fan utilization and such... just in case you haven't come across it.


It is a good guide, just a bit dated, although the basic principles are the same.
I'm interested in seeing some results on the testing of the 200-230mm fans vs 120mm fans, as Mr. P. Smurf is going to do. Although it's a bit of an apples vs oranges thing, and it may sometimes involve using multiple 120mm fans vs one 200-230mm fan. But the results will be useful to HAF owners, particularly with the 932 where we have the option of easily using either size of fan.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13793550*
> Here is a good guide on case pressure, fan utilization and such... just in case you haven't come across it.


Aside from it being outdated (heck, most of it was outdated when it was posted), there is just way too much incorrect and outright false information in it. I recommend people avoid it at all costs.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13794387*
> Aside from it being outdated (heck, most of it was outdated when it was posted), there is just way too much incorrect and outright false information in it. I recommend people avoid it at all costs.


Yikes
Just when I was going to try out the "Equal Pressure System" mentioned in the article (jk)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13790510*
> That's interesting, as Faster-is-better asked, I also wanted to know what fans are you using on the 932 panel. I know that the HAF X panel only comes with the mounts for a single 230mm fan, the 932 comes with provision for mounting either the 230mm fan or up to 4x120mm fans.
> Which is a moot point for me, as I have the 932 BE panel which has NO provision for any fans, just a big honkin' window.
> I like the looks of the window, but have been considering either making fan cutouts or trying to get a regular 932 panel. Or a HAF X panel, at least until you mentioned the temperature difference.
> 
> So you would consider getting the newer 932 to replace your original 932?
> I'm not knocking that decision, as I have changed cases a few times over the years.
> 
> I also like the HAF X, but bought a 932 BE (Black Edition) because I needed the ability to mount the psu on top, which as you know the 932 has both options. The 932 Advance also has the usb3 connectors as well as being black inside.
> But the HAF X has it's own features not on the 932, such as fine mesh filters, 9 expansion slots, sata dock, psu cable partition, etc.
> I also think the HAF X is a little better looking. But the 932 is right for me, I just have to figure out if I want to get some airflow going in the side panel.


Well getting the 932 Advance basically saves me the trouble of painting mine, but it will still be lacking that gpu fanduct internally which may not even be that effective but I still wanted it badly when the HAF X came out









Of course If I'm to get another case I could just go all the way to the HAF X and have basically everything..

I got my case for about $90 on Black Friday couple years ago, I would wait for another similar deal on the Advance of HAF X, I could probably resell my case for 90+ at least which means I wouldn't be out very much at all for a nice upgrade.


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13794387*
> Aside from it being outdated (heck, most of it was outdated when it was posted), there is just way too much incorrect and outright false information in it. I recommend people avoid it at all costs.


Yes, it is on, it would be necessary to see again, to revise everything in the magnifying glass...








Everything is not false.









This rule remains unchanged








"First of all we need to remember the fact that WARM air RISES and COLD air FALLS."


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13798153*
> Well getting the 932 Advance basically saves me the trouble of painting mine, but it will still be lacking that gpu fanduct internally which may not even be that effective but I still wanted it badly when the HAF X came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course If I'm to get another case I could just go all the way to the HAF X and have basically everything..
> 
> I got my case for about $90 on Black Friday couple years ago, I would wait for another similar deal on the Advance of HAF X, I could probably resell my case for 90+ at least which means I wouldn't be out very much at all for a nice upgrade.


I also wanted it pre-painted black, my painting skills are lousy, and it's a hassle to do it well. Also, the factory paint jobs are usually more durable, unless the guy doing his own case is a pro at it, or gets it powder-coated.

That's a good plan for getting either the 932A or a HAF X, when there's a good sale price, then sell your 932 to re-coup the dough.
Edit:
I have to give credit to those who do paint their HAF's, because of the amount of work involved and the fact that they "did it themself".
There are a ton of good examples of excellent HAF cases that were re-painted in this thread.


----------



## masonkian

add me please

awesome case this thing is huge


----------



## Tori

hey i got a HAF 912! its really cool and user friendly too with teh exception of the mobo mounting part which is misprinted in the user manual.

otherwise its a solid case!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori;13800235*
> hey i got a HAF 912! its really cool and user friendly too with teh exception of the mobo mounting part which is misprinted in the user manual.
> 
> otherwise its a solid case!


Glad your happy.


----------



## DerComissar

June HAF Member Of The Month nomination time.
For this month, I would like to nominate Ceadderman and the Darkside HAF.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;13800169*
> add me please
> 
> _**snip**_
> awesome case this thing is huge


Hmmm, looks like someone needs an SLI kit in the worst way.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13800633*
> June HAF Member Of The Month nomination time.
> For this month, I would like to nominate Ceadderman and the Darkside HAF.












~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## masonkian

sli kit ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;13801257*
> sli kit ?


Yeah, you know the connection piece that makes long pieces of tubing between graphics cards completely unnecessary?


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## masonkian

im using gpu blocks not full blocks


----------



## ski-bum

Time to update the MAY HOF!! lol

Also, Did you get my nomination for June with catcherintherye?

link


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;13801355*
> im using gpu blocks not full blocks


I'm not a water cooler, but perhaps you could get some right angle barbs and make the tubing like an SLI bridge, or you could use 3 short pieces of tube and come out off the card into a 90 then down into another 90 then into the card.

I may not water cool, but I passed geometry.


----------



## Ceadderman

As long as they're G 1/4 fitting compatible I don't see much issue to making your own SLI kit.

Get some Enzotech 90 rotaries and some bitspower SLI fittings and _*viola!*_ Instant SLI kit. Might need some extensions for the 90s' to clear the cards but shouldn't be an issue.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Pedgette

Got my case 95% finished over this past weekend. Has all of the hardware in my sig but has 3 5830's in it instead of the single 8800. I couldn't find the sleeved modular PCI-E cables so in a last ditch effort (it was 4am) I used the stock extensions that came with the cards for two of them. I also have the 5.25 bay cover (side mounted) finished but not installed. Overall I'm very happy with it. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Ceadderman

Very smecsy Pedge.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13798153*
> Well getting the 932 Advance basically saves me the trouble of painting mine, but it will still be lacking that gpu fanduct internally which may not even be that effective but I still wanted it badly when the HAF X came out


You could try contacting CoolerMaster to see about betting the duct from them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13798529*
> Yes, it is on, it would be necessary to see again, to revise everything in the magnifying glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is not false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rule remains unchanged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First of all we need to remember the fact that WARM air RISES and COLD air FALLS."


That's one of the biggest problems with that guide. While it is true that warm air rises and cold air falls, that is only relevant in a passive cooling situation. As soon as you put a fan that moves more than a few CFM of air inside the system it will totally overpower the natural heat rising effect. If you add the normal fans that most cases and heatsinks have it will totally obliterate any of the natural hot air rising to such a degree as to render it totally irrelevant. To be quite honest, the Hot Air Rising has been relevant in enthusiast PC's for a good 15 years and people need to stop even thinking about it as all it does is mess them up.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13801339*
> Yeah, you know the connection piece that makes long pieces of tubing between graphics cards completely unnecessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I think there may be one in this system








http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox.htm
I know it's a bit dated now, but, man how I love MDPC #032:drool:


----------



## Ceadderman

I love the cleanliness of that cooling system. But I sure as hell wouldn't run it without clamps or compression fittings.

I'm not even going to take a chance with my system. Brand new compression fittings from day one.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## masonkian

change the tubing on the gpu's


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13785603*
> 360 CFM, so you have 4 fans mounted on the panel then? Also I know my side panel helps a fair bit also. If I remove it, gpu temps go up quite a bit, that fresh air intake really helps.
> 
> Now I want the 932 Advance though, they did pretty much everything right with that refresh. Although.. if I'm going to get a new case, I could just get the HAF X which has everything and more than the 932... tough decision. The HAF X could potentially last me forever, as long as I didn't get bored with it lol. But so could the 932 Adv.. it has black interior and the gpu fan duct, basically the 2 things I wanted most, that my original HAF is missing.


Sorry it took so long to reply. Yes I have 4 fans mounted on the door and it makes a huge difference.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedgette;13803524*
> Got my case 95% finished over this past weekend. Has all of the hardware in my sig but has 3 5830's in it instead of the single 8800. I couldn't find the sleeved modular PCI-E cables so in a last ditch effort (it was 4am) I used the stock extensions that came with the cards for two of them. I also have the 5.25 bay cover (side mounted) finished but not installed. Overall I'm very happy with it. Let me know what you guys think.


I'm particularly fond of that custom window on your side panel. I never really liked the checkered stock window there, just seemed to obstruct the view and doesn't really look that great. Switching it out with a custom one, clear or etched or just with a graphic now that's a good idea!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;13807868*
> change the tubing on the gpu's


Looks fantastic man.







Much cleaner looking. What do you think about it?


----------



## kiel^cx

should i sell my haf 932 or use it as my first mod sample


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiel^cx;13812142*
> should i sell my haf 932 or use it as my first mod sample


Are you tired of it or something? We need more information to give you an informed opinion.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TC_Fenua

Hi everyone !

Please add me to the club









Just bought a CM HAF-X yesterday and it's a fantastic case ! Two months ago I bought a Corsair Graphite 600T, mostly for its cable management and look, but the cooling wasn't on par with the the overall quality of the product. I tested several configurations, found a good one but now I want to install a second GTX580. I know the 600T will never be able to dissipate that much heat on air ( I'm not a fan of water cooling







). I then decided to test the HAF-X and I'm pretty shocked at my results : wow, now that's a good cooling case !


Idle temp was taken while browsing the internet and load is while playing The Witcher 2 on Ultra settings at 1920*1200, ambient temp was around 26-28°C . My GTX580 never went over 72°C









The installation was a breeze, and the cable management top notch. The graphic card duct was a bit of a pain though, and I had to cut it a bit to be able to mount it ( my graphics card was in the way ), but other than that, it was a treat to build it









_Components installed_

I'm still waiting on some parts to finish it :
_A second MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC
_Black cable sleeves
_Lamptron FC Touch
_A second CM MegaFlow 200 for the top
_Elbow grease to manage the cables









More pictures to come, stay tuned


----------



## masonkian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13812013*
> Looks fantastic man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much cleaner looking. What do you think about it?


love it

cant believe how much cooler the temps are in this case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;13814362*
> love it
> 
> cant believe how much cooler the temps are in this case.


You're welcome. Glad to see things worked out on account of my OCD.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiel^cx;13812142*
> should i sell my haf 932 or use it as my first mod sample


Besides the fact that I own one, that is a great case! Why do you want to sell it? Modding is good... if you are going to use it afterwards. That is a case that will last a good long time. I'd keep it tucked away for an occasion when you decide to do something out of the ordinary. Cases are only getting more expensive over time.


----------



## masonkian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13814519*
> You're welcome. Glad to see things worked out on account of my OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


lol yeh much better now


----------



## nukem

Just put this together for a 24/7 rig.Specs in sig Side by side with my HAF 922.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13812671*
> Hi everyone !
> Please add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a CM HAF-X yesterday and it's a fantastic case ! Two months ago I bought a Corsair Graphite 600T, mostly for its cable management and look, but the cooling wasn't on par with the the overall quality of the product. I tested several configurations, found a good one but now I want to install a second GTX580. I know the 600T will never be able to dissipate that much heat on air ( I'm not a fan of water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I then decided to test the HAF-X and I'm pretty shocked at my results : wow, now that's a good cooling case !
> Idle temp was taken while browsing the internet and load is while playing The Witcher 2 on Ultra settings at 1920*1200, ambient temp was around 26-28°C . My GTX580 never went over 72°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The installation was a breeze, and the cable management top notch. The graphic card duct was a bit of a pain though, and I had to cut it a bit to be able to mount it ( my graphics card was in the way ), but other than that, it was a treat to build it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some parts to finish it :
> _A second MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC
> _Black cable sleeves
> _Lamptron FC Touch
> _A second CM MegaFlow 200 for the top
> _Elbow grease to manage the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures to come, stay tuned


Very nice build, should be a fast system. Especially with a second 580!
I've heard a lot of complaints about Corsair's cases lacking cooling, it's too bad because they do make some good-looking products. But, when it comes to cooling, looks don't always count.
You'll get a bit of a temp. increase with the second 580, and the top card will be a few degrees warmer due to the curse of SLI.
But the gpu shroud should help keep that to a minimum. Also, those Twin Frozr are pretty good coolers I hear.

Another thing I wanted to mention is that if you keep the same psu when you add another 580, hopefully it will supply enough power. So far, I'm running two 480's on my Seasonic 750 with no issues, so your newer Seasonic X760 may just do fine, their psu's are top-quality.
I do intend to get a higher-wattage psu eventually, but was glad the Seasonic could handle the load for now.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13812671*
> Hi everyone !
> 
> Please add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a CM HAF-X yesterday and it's a fantastic case ! Two months ago I bought a Corsair Graphite 600T, mostly for its cable management and look, but the cooling wasn't on par with the the overall quality of the product. I tested several configurations, found a good one but now I want to install a second GTX580. I know the 600T will never be able to dissipate that much heat on air ( I'm not a fan of water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I then decided to test the HAF-X and I'm pretty shocked at my results : wow, now that's a good cooling case !
> 
> Idle temp was taken while browsing the internet and load is while playing The Witcher 2 on Ultra settings at 1920*1200, ambient temp was around 26-28°C . My GTX580 never went over 72°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The installation was a breeze, and the cable management top notch. The graphic card duct was a bit of a pain though, and I had to cut it a bit to be able to mount it ( my graphics card was in the way ), but other than that, it was a treat to build it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some parts to finish it :
> _A second MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC
> _Black cable sleeves
> _Lamptron FC Touch
> _A second CM MegaFlow 200 for the top
> _Elbow grease to manage the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures to come, stay tuned


I like the build! I really do.

The ONLY thing (and this is just me)... you have a nice looking motherboard. it's a shame that it's all covered up by the Noctua...







But I do realize that that is a very good air cooler.

Now, just imagine... water cooling... black UV tubing glistening in the night under some beautiful UV lights secretly installed inside the case. Totally silent... You need to look at the flow meter or the port hole on your reservoir to see if things are running smoothly...

Should I stop??? But seriously, nice build. Welcome!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukem;13814711*
> Just put this together for a 24/7 rig.Specs in sig Side by side with my HAF 922.


Hey, you have the same phone as me, I've got three of them in the house
The "twins" look cool side by side. Which case do you prefer overall?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13815182*
> I like the build! I really do.
> 
> The ONLY thing (and this is just me)... you have a nice looking motherboard. it's a shame that it's all covered up by the Noctua...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do realize that that is a very good air cooler.
> 
> Now, just imagine... water cooling... black UV tubing glistening in the night under some beautiful UV lights secretly installed inside the case. Totally silent... You need to look at the flow meter or the port hole on your reservoir to see if things are running smoothly...
> 
> Should I stop??? But seriously, nice build. Welcome!


lol!
You water-cooling guys just keep on recommending it to others
I don't blame you. My 480's are on good air cooling, but a couple gpu waterblocks and the rest of the goodies would sure give them a nice cool bath


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13815372*
> lol!
> You water-cooling guys just keep on recommending it to others
> I don't blame you. My 480's are on good air cooling, but a couple gpu waterblocks and the rest of the goodies would sure give them a nice cool bath


But seriously! The noctua is a top notch cooler. I wish I had had the money for it back in the day. I'd still be using it for sure. Thing is HUGE! People complain about it hitting up against the side panel. I complain about it covering up an otherwise nice looking motherboard!

Watercooling for me was an experiment if you will. I am hooked now. it's efficient and it's quiet. It also allows for good degree of creativity.

Now ladies and gents... I must leave. The basketball game is about to start and I need my Mav's to kick some Heat butt!!! Love this final. Every game is disputed up to the very last shot. it's exciting as hell and I don't even like basketball!

Go JJ!!!!!!


----------



## nukem

I gotta go 912 for the value all the way. 922 is awesome for cooling though.
Any ideas for mods and paint for the 912??


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukem;13815534*
> I gotta go 912 for the value all the way. 922 is awesome for cooling though.
> Any ideas for mods and paint for the 912??


Gold or copper grilling... Maybe with this.


----------



## Pedgette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13810364*
> I'm particularly fond of that custom window on your side panel. I never really liked the checkered stock window there, just seemed to obstruct the view and doesn't really look that great. Switching it out with a custom one, clear or etched or just with a graphic now that's a good idea!


Thanks. It took a while to get the template done but I'm glad I did. I have black oxided SS screws and nuts for it as well, but they are going to require me to drill out the mounting holes every so slightly for them to fit in. I think it will be much better looking than the black push pins.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pedge's work is SO awesome.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13816206*
> Pedge's work is SO awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Got that right. I may have to look into getting something for my Sniper one of these days. Just gotta figure out the design.


----------



## nukem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13815784*
> Gold or copper grilling... Maybe with this.


I like the copper idea. Maybe I could do the Ram sinks and HSFs to .match. IDK lol.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukem;13816682*
> I like the copper idea. Maybe I could do the Ram sinks and HSFs to .match. IDK lol.


I have the mesh on my 932 in the gold and it looks nice imo. It's there to accent the case and it's different. The copper coloring would look nive with the black case as well.I have considered paining the interior of the case in that gold as well and in the process maybe place some blue or white flat led strips underneath the mobo near the edges... not sure though...


----------



## devesh38

Add me to club.

Bought HAF 912 Adv. Here are the Pics :


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13814868*
> Very nice build, should be a fast system. Especially with a second 580!
> I've heard a lot of complaints about Corsair's cases lacking cooling, it's too bad because they do make some good-looking products. But, when it comes to cooling, looks don't always count.
> You'll get a bit of a temp. increase with the second 580, and the top card will be a few degrees warmer due to the curse of SLI.
> But the gpu shroud should help keep that to a minimum. Also, those Twin Frozr are pretty good coolers I hear.
> 
> Another thing I wanted to mention is that if you keep the same psu when you add another 580, hopefully it will supply enough power. So far, I'm running two 480's on my Seasonic 750 with no issues, so your newer Seasonic X760 may just do fine, their psu's are top-quality.
> I do intend to get a higher-wattage psu eventually, but was glad the Seasonic could handle the load for now.


Thank you for the comments







Yeah I wanted to like the 600T, I really wanted to, but cooling really wasn't that good, and would get complicated as I upgraded my components in the futur.
Also thanks for the advice on the PSU, this does confirm me what was said in the PSU section of the site







When you read stuff on the web like " You need a 1k+ PSU to power a 580 SLI system ", that's to make people buy stuff







I'm waiting for the X-1050W and X-1250W myself though, to have some headroom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13815182*
> I like the build! I really do.
> 
> The ONLY thing (and this is just me)... you have a nice looking motherboard. it's a shame that it's all covered up by the Noctua...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do realize that that is a very good air cooler.
> 
> Now, just imagine... water cooling... black UV tubing glistening in the night under some beautiful UV lights secretly installed inside the case. Totally silent... You need to look at the flow meter or the port hole on your reservoir to see if things are running smoothly...
> 
> Should I stop??? But seriously, nice build. Welcome!


I know what you mean about the Noctua, that thing is huge, haha, and make everything around it smaller ( look at this shot of the motherboard







). The thing is, I don't know anything about water-cooling, and I've read so many horror stories about it, where a pump or a hose blows and soaks everything in the case. I don't know if it's enough idiot-proof for me also







Plus if something blows, it takes weeks to get a replacement in here ( Tahiti ), everytime I buy anything, I pray for it to work normally since RMA would take months








But it's sure that the nicest builds I ever saw were with water-cooling. Another thing, lights and UV in a case is a big NO-NO in a tropical country, imagine all the insects we got







( found a spider and its web in the 600T, after only two months, haha ).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Pedge's work is SO awesome.









~Ceadder










Oh man that is excellent! Are those etched some how into the plexi? Guess I better go check out his artisan page now









Actually, how much does one of those HAF mini windows cost about? (might as well cut to the chase)


----------



## Wbroach23

You know I cant find a 932 side panel at the CM store anymore, do the four teeny fans help that much more than my gigantor one on my HAF-X?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13823867*
> You know I cant find a 932 side panel at the CM store anymore, do the four teeny fans help that much more than my gigantor one on my HAF-X?


Well according to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13810307*
> Sorry it took so long to reply. Yes I have 4 fans mounted on the door and it makes a huge difference.
> Nathan


Yes.

Roughly 350 CFM (for 4 fan setup) vs 110 CFM for the single megaflow, pretty much makes sense that it would be a decent amount better.

Also I'm pretty sure they sell almost all the parts for there cases/products here. http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/all_prodcats.php


----------



## Wbroach23

Lol I looked there I must have been blind or not paying attention lol. thanks


----------



## Alex132

EDIT: wrong thread XD


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13822622*
> Oh man that is excellent! Are those etched some how into the plexi? Guess I better go check out his artisan page now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, how much does one of those HAF mini windows cost about? (might as well cut to the chase)


You'd have to ask Pedgette. You might have something in mind that costs a little more. But I will say that you get a reasonable price and when you get your lil window , it is very well protected. Mine came in a 1st Class box and had enough paper in it to get the latest news.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Shoulin

You can add me, forgive image quality was taken on my BB Storm 2.










Need a new PSU, it's the old TR2 model from a few years back, wasn't designed back then to support dual GPU's with dual power inputs. So I'm having to use conversion cables, which make that slot look like crap







. I plan on getting a Corsair HX850 and mod the cables with the single sleeved design of Red and Black mix. Once I do that, going to reroute all the cables and make it look alot better.


----------



## Micky1

Hey guys could i join the group i have recently modded my brand new coolermaster haf932 hope you like it
specs:
intell i7 950 
Asus P6x58d-e mobo
gigerbyte 6870 gpu (overclocking version)
12gb of ram
coolit cpu cooler
1500 wat psu


----------



## Alex132

Why 1500w PSU? You only need a 500w PSU, you're running that at a HORRIBLE efficiency.
You do know more watts =/= better


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Micky1*


Hey guys could i join the group i have recently modded my brand new coolermaster haf932 hope you like it
specs:
intell i7 950 
Asus P6x58d-e mobo
gigerbyte 6870 gpu (overclocking version)
12gb of ram
coolit cpu cooler
1500 wat psu











Sorry (I know not for the other members), but I do not see the images, nor the link in your post, of the www.webs.com site

Possible that the site is too restrictive


----------



## cyclometric

I recently finished my LED mod on my Rheobus extreme, and stealthed the faceplate. I ended up wiring six 5mm green leds on a 12volt 3 pin, & hot glued the leds onto each pot, facing out.

Also, I got a 120mm Coolmax green led fan which matches the 140mm version I have @ rear exhuast, and have the 120 as bottom exhaust, between the PSU & the HD cage. I have the side 230 as exhaust, too, which evens out the pressure.

I haven't updated my worklog yet, but wanted to show my latest.

**And yes, I know, now my optical drive is begging for a stealth finish.







Not to mention the cable management & remaining sleeving to do.

Faceplate (flash drowned out leds)


----------



## BradleyW

What's it done to the temperatures?


----------



## mikeohara

I registered to view this topic because I was looking for replacements for my Megaflow fan on top of my HAF 922, which has stopped working. Will the BitFenix 230mm Spectre fans work as a suitable replacement??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeohara;13837569*
> I registered to view this topic because I was looking for replacements for my Megaflow fan on top of my HAF 922, which has stopped working. Will the BitFenix 230mm Spectre fans work as a suitable replacement??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe they will. But to be honest I aven't tried and they're new enough to where I'm not sure anyone else has either. I know that the Xigma fans mount in the same footprint and the BitFenix fans look like they will since they have the same style of cunstruction. So I'd say yes they probably will.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micky1;13832317*
> Hey guys could i join the group i have recently modded my brand new coolermaster haf932 hope you like it
> specs:
> intell i7 950
> Asus P6x58d-e mobo
> gigerbyte 6870 gpu (overclocking version)
> 12gb of ram
> coolit cpu cooler
> 1500 wat psu
> 
> The link to your images/album requires a login so it doesn't show up here. You should just upload the image(s) directly to the OCN servers using the Advanced Editor or use one of the free image hosting sites like PhotoBucket and provide a direct link to the images instead of an album. The site you have the link to doesn't allow remote loading (meaning it's against their TOS to link pics on their site to forums like you are tying to do).
> 
> Or is this just a sneaky way of trying to spam OCN and drum up business for that site?


----------



## TC_Fenua

A couple of new pictures:




Really loving this case


----------



## mikeohara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13837828*
> I believe they will. But to be honest I aven't tried and they're new enough to where I'm not sure anyone else has either. I know that the Xigma fans mount in the same footprint and the BitFenix fans look like they will since they have the same style of cunstruction. So I'd say yes they probably will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks for the advice, just ordered 3x230mm Bitfenix fans from Performance PCs. Hopefully the other two will be able to fit on the side and the front just fine


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13838698*
> A couple of new pictures:
> 
> Really loving this case


love the pics fen


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


love the pics fen










Why, thank you Sir







Yours aren't bad either, not bad at all







Love the NH-D14 shot !

I have a small question for the HAF-X users : Did you keep the graphics card shroud ? If yes, which fan did you install inside ? I placed a Noctua NF-S12B FLX at 12v , but I don't know if it's enough ( 72Â°C max temp on the GTX580 on load ). Which fans would you suggest me ?

Thank you for any input


----------



## triton54s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeohara*


I registered to view this topic because I was looking for replacements for my Megaflow fan on top of my HAF 922, which has stopped working. Will the BitFenix 230mm Spectre fans work as a suitable replacement??

Thanks in advance!


the haf 922 uses a 200 mm fan on top, it would take quiet a bit of work/cutting up to get a 230 to fit


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well technically it is recommended that you put a fan with 150 CFM or more in the GPU shroud but any airflow is better than none so I just used a Cooler master R4 that I had laying around. It seemed to work just fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*


Why, thank you Sir







Yours aren't bad either, not bad at all







Love the NH-D14 shot !

*I have a small question for the HAF-X users : Did you keep the graphics card shroud ? If yes, which fan did you install inside ?* I placed a Noctua NF-S12B FLX at 12v , but I don't know if it's enough ( 72Â°C max temp on the GTX580 on load ). Which fans would you suggest me ?

Thank you for any input










I have a relatively







question to ask. I am in need of a really good cooler for my second i7 (well technically the CPU i am referring to is actually my original i7 but that's just technicalities huh lol). I need to keep the cost somewhat down so please if you will suggest what are some great coolers to look into. I want to shoot for 4.2 GHz with it but 4.0 GHz is fine also.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well technically it is recommended that you put a fan with 150 CFM or more in the GPU shroud but any airflow is better than none so I just used a Cooler master R4 that I had laying around. It seemed to work just fine.

I have a relatively







question to ask. I am in need of a really good cooler for my second i7 (well technically the CPU i am referring to is actually my original i7 but that's just technicalities huh lol). I need to keep the cost somewhat down so please if you will suggest what are some great coolers to look into. I want to shoot for 4.2 GHz with it but 4.0 GHz is fine also.


ThermalRight silver arrow! I hit 80c full load at 22c ambients at my current speed. In game i am hitting around 57c!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Hey Guys! I'll be joining 'the club' soon, as I have all of the parts in for my rig (below) but haven't assembled yet. I'd like to make a quick request: Could anyone post pictures of a stock 922 (as stock as you guys can get








) specifically showing cable/wire management with similar components to my own? Any help would be appreciates.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13841511*
> Well technically it is recommended that you put a fan with 150 CFM or more in the GPU shroud but any airflow is better than none so I just used a Cooler master R4 that I had laying around. It seemed to work just fine.
> 
> I have a relatively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question to ask. I am in need of a really good cooler for my second i7 (well technically the CPU i am referring to is actually my original i7 but that's just technicalities huh lol). I need to keep the cost somewhat down so please if you will suggest what are some great coolers to look into. I want to shoot for 4.2 GHz with it but 4.0 GHz is fine also.


I can't see many people putting a Delta there to match the specs
My 932 BE came with the shroud as well, but I can't use it now because the VF3000F's make two cards too wide for it. I also put an R4 in front of them, I used a plastic 120mm fan adapter to mount it in, under the top 5-1/4 bay box.

I've been using my trusty Noctua NH-U12P for around two years now, it's always been a good cooler, with Noctua's support for any new sockets I have used it on two systems so far.
With MX-3 and a mid-range 3800MHz overclock, it stays very cool. I have tested it up to 4200MHz with a lot more juice, with P95, and Linpack, still kept the temps. below inferno levels.


----------



## bllarkin

I love my CM HAF 912!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;13847006*
> I love my CM HAF 912!


Nice set-up! I love simplistic set-ups like that. Can't wait to adorn my workstation with my 922!

EDIT: If you don't mind me asking, what model of chair is that? Also, what brand on monitor riser is that? It looks exactly like what I am looking for (provided it is not attached to the desk).


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Commisar, you still have that shroud for your 200/230?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triton54s;13841394*
> the haf 922 uses a 200 mm fan on top, it would take quiet a bit of work/cutting up to get a 230 to fit


200 IS a 230. Just a different way to get the same mounting surface.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13847233*
> Nice set-up! I love simplistic set-ups like that. Can't wait to adorn my workstation with my 922!
> 
> EDIT: If you don't mind me asking, what model of chair is that? Also, what brand on monitor riser is that? It looks exactly like what I am looking for (provided it is not attached to the desk).


The riser is just a shelf from Ikea (Ekby Jarpen) and legs (Capita, the 4" model). It isn't attached to the desk. I would recommend a deeper shelf (probably one of the Lack shelves or the deeper Ekby series). My monitor hangs off just a little on the front and back. That shelf is the 31 1/8" x 7 1/2".

The chair is from Ikea, too. It is the Verner swivel chair.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;13847597*
> The riser is just a shelf from Ikea (Ekby Jarpen) and legs (Capita, the 4" model). It isn't attached to the desk. I would recommend a deeper shelf (probably one of the Lack shelves or the deeper Ekby series). My monitor hangs off just a little on the front and back. That shelf is the 31 1/8" x 7 1/2".
> 
> The chair is from Ikea, too. It is the Verner swivel chair.


Thanks!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13847455*
> Hey Commisar, you still have that shroud for your 200/230?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I had to think about the "Comissar" name for a minute, before I realized who you meant Actually, I don't really even like that name Back when I joined OCN in '07, not sure if I had a few drinks when I thought it up, or what. No german in me whatsoever, just an odd name I used at the time. Ah well, I'm stuck with it, at least on this forum

Anyhow, back to your question, I still have the shroud that came with my 932 BE, but it's actually the Nvidia GPU Air Duct, that's shown in this review:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/07/13/cm-haf-932-black-edition/
the one that is attached to the hd bay. It is designed to hold a 120mm fan, but 150cfm??? Ya sure, I'll just slap a Delta 220cfm in there, even better

Is that the shroud that you mean?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. Thought you had an X for a moment. Was thinking of the door fan shroud.









Ahhh well just have to wait til someone puts one up for sale in Marketplace.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ilocos boy

update of my haf x...


----------



## superhead91

@ilocos boy Nice rig!







I really like that mobo.


----------



## Klue22

Sexy looking pics guys.
Also its that time of the month again...
*We need nominations for the Hof!*
Currently nominated:
Ceadderman
catcherintherye

Lets get some more nominations!


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13841511*
> Well technically it is recommended that you put a fan with 150 CFM or more in the GPU shroud but any airflow is better than none so I just used a Cooler master R4 that I had laying around. It seemed to work just fine.
> 
> I have a relatively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question to ask. I am in need of a really good cooler for my second i7 (well technically the CPU i am referring to is actually my original i7 but that's just technicalities huh lol). I need to keep the cost somewhat down so please if you will suggest what are some great coolers to look into. I want to shoot for 4.2 GHz with it but 4.0 GHz is fine also.


i prefer the noctua NH-D14, as do alot of reviews.
the silver arrow isn't bad either.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice wallpaper.


----------



## Cyborg34572

Heres mine atm, nothing fancy added to it really, just 6x CoolerMaster SickleFlow 2000rpm RedLed Fans, 1x blue and ofcourse i had to add a fan controller with that on the front.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/edit01.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/edit02u.jpg/


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;13847006*
> I love my CM HAF 912!


I guess I should have said--Please add me!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;13857202*
> I guess I should have said--Please add me!


Added!
Welcome to the club!


----------



## Cyborg34572

Guess i should has asked too lol. May i join the club please


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13855403*
> Sexy looking pics guys.
> Also its that time of the month again...
> *We need nominations for the Hof!*
> Currently nominated:
> Ceadderman
> catcherintherye
> 
> Lets get some more nominations!


I nominate Blech. I was going to vote for him last month and didn't do it it time. I think that would have made it a tie.


----------



## BaByBlue69

Yes Blech, is a good candidate


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13852167*
> Nope. Thought you had an X for a moment. Was thinking of the door fan shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh well just have to wait til someone puts one up for sale in Marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Were you thinking of putting a HAF X shroud on your 932 door fan grill?
No door shroud for me either, no door panel fans, for that matter
It's a love/hate relationship with my door panel, love the big window, hate the lack of any ventilation
Some day I will probably snag a regular 932 door panel with the fan grill, or a HAF X door panel.
Or buy a holesaw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborg34572;13856334*
> Heres mine atm, nothing fancy added to it really, just 6x CoolerMaster SickleFlow 2000rpm RedLed Fans, 1x blue and ofcourse i had to add a fan controller with that on the front.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/edit01.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/edit02u.jpg/


Looks good, I have six of those 120mm SickleFlow fans, and one 140mm R4,
all blue led versions. They aren't bad for the price, I got a bunch on sale a few months ago.
Fan controller? I run mine all at 100%


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I want to see if it helps cool my NB while it awaits the MoBo block I have picked out to use over the EK nickel block. $136 for the block so it's gonna have to wait until I have some money. Whenever that be.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cyborg34572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13860119*
> Were you thinking of putting a HAF X shroud on your 932 door fan grill?
> No door shroud for me either, no door panel fans, for that matter
> It's a love/hate relationship with my door panel, love the big window, hate the lack of any ventilation
> Some day I will probably snag a regular 932 door panel with the fan grill, or a HAF X door panel.
> Or buy a holesaw
> 
> Looks good, I have six of those 120mm SickleFlow fans, and one 140mm R4,
> all blue led versions. They aren't bad for the price, I got a bunch on sale a few months ago.
> Fan controller? I run mine all at 100%


I run everything 100% too, i just bought the fan control cause i liked the way it looks lol. I was gonna fix my PSU sleevings too but my local Pc store dont sell any and i dont buy things online =[. damn damn damn


----------



## Blech

Hey all,

I received a few PM's to post more pics of the photo shoot of my sig rig. Well I chose a few more. I also uploaded in the larger size for those that asked. These will compliment the others I loaded awhile back. enjoy!

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/310/dsc00754xq.jpg[/IMG]]






















**As some of you remember I built this with the choices of my 4&5yr old daughters; hence so much blue.***


----------



## ski-bum

Blech, How about some pictures with natual lighting so we can see the computer case without all the blue lights.


----------



## RonB94GT

Oh the temptation to quote all those pictures.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well technically it is recommended that you put a fan with 150 CFM or more in the GPU shroud but any airflow is better than none so I just used a Cooler master R4 that I had laying around. It seemed to work just fine.

I have a relatively







question to ask. I am in need of a really good cooler for my second i7 (well technically the CPU i am referring to is actually my original i7 but that's just technicalities huh lol). I need to keep the cost somewhat down so please if you will suggest what are some great coolers to look into. I want to shoot for 4.2 GHz with it but 4.0 GHz is fine also.


If you're going to go Air Cooler, Prolimatech Megahelms or Noctua D14. Nothing else compares to those coolers for the cost IMHO. The D14 is a BEAST though so you have to have a fairly wide Cabinet to fit it into. And if you have fans you can add them to the Megahelms with the supplied clips









~Ceadder


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'd like to be added to the club! I've put in most of my components: build progress (http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ng-happen.html). However, I got a HAF 922 that came broken, though I didn't realize it 'till I was putting the last part in (DVD drive):



Almost all of the clips holding it on along with the posts were broken off and just dangling through the case. Hopefully some velcro will do the trick, as there is a fairly deep lip going around the top.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


I'd like to be added to the club! I've put in most of my components: build progress (http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ng-happen.html). However, I got a HAF 922 that came broken, though I didn't realize it 'till I was putting the last part in (DVD drive):

Almost all of the clips holding it on along with the posts were broken off and just dangling through the case. Hopefully some velcro will do the trick, as there is a fairly deep lip going around the top.


Contact Coolermaster and have them send you a replacement. It should be covered under warranty.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


Hey all,

I received a few PM's to post more pics of the photo shoot of my sig rig. Well I chose a few more. I also uploaded in the larger size for those that asked. These will compliment the others I loaded awhile back. enjoy!

**As some of you remember I built this with the choices of my 4&5yr old daughters; hence so much blue.***


Somebody's an Aviation Ordinance man. I have quite a few of the remove before flight tags from when I was in the gulf. Mine are beat all to hell and I took them (was given them) as souvenirs of the war (I sounds wrong when I put it that way). Of course all of mine are really badly beat up lol. I think it gives them character. Nice rig though.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13863583*
> Somebody's an Aviation Ordinance man. I have quite a few of the remove before flight tags from when I was in the gulf. Mine are beat all to hell and I took them (was given them) as souvenirs of the war (I sounds wrong when I put it that way). Of course all of mine are really badly beat up lol. I think it gives them character. Nice rig though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Bingo! Test & Evaluation Weapons Division for the forces. We use these tags quite often in our test sets w/e they may be... in this case BIOS versions.


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13861240*
> Blech, How about some pictures with natual lighting so we can see the computer case without all the blue lights.


Sure thing. These were the remainder from that original shoot we did. I ended up getting a new ASUS P8P67 DELUXE MOBO that should arrive tomorrow. I am planning on shooting outdoors. There is some nice ridges in the Eastern Sierras close by that make for a great backdrop.

I think you will enjoy what I come up with. Unfortunately I killed the P8P67 LE that was in this budget build.... so while it's off for RMA I grabbed the DELUXE.


----------



## Blech

Oh and I am so torn between the Corsair Graphite Case or go HAF-X for the next build. I am already compiling parts. It's coming to the fact that the case choice is so hard it's going to be the last piece of the rig.

I was so dead set on the Graphite... But I fell in love with the 932 after having built the sig rig. The cooling benefits of the design are just so amazing. But the window option for the Graphite by MPNTC (acronym spelling?) or w/e is quite alluring; though I have come to conclusion that the Graphit would have to house the daily driver (sig Rig) machine and the 932 be home for the Big Rig Dyno Queen I am planning. (because I prefer air cooling solutions and have to ditch this old liquid cooled Alienware)

Then there is just the idea of having twin HAF's on my tower table sitting there like two freight trains...... so sexy IMO.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if it's a window you like, get the HAF X and have Pedgette custom manufacture one for you. Though you might have to ship him your door so he can get the cut right. His table is only so big. He did the window in my 932 and it looks absolutely amazing. I've had it for over a month now and still can't stop looking at it when I'm impatiently waiting for a page to load. Gonna have him do a custom window for me soon as I have it figured out. I have the design pieces I want but have to get them all on the same template.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Horsemama1956

I assume the 912 would be a MASSIVE improvement in airflow over my Elite 310? With the hotter weather, the poor air circulation just isn't cutting it anymore with my stuff overclocked. I can't use a side panel fan because of my 212+, and the front intake is pretty crappy as there is just 2 small areas at the side that a fan can pull in in from.

I have enough fans to fill up a 912 if I get one(they are all the standard CM case fans, and a few r4's). The case is only 45 or so. Think it'll be worth it?


----------



## hoostie

I thought I would post some updated pics of my 932.


----------



## BradleyW

1100W PSU? Overkill. A good 750 Unit can power those 570's and that 9800GT will bottleneck physix when on high. I suggest getting a 3rd fermi for dedicated Physix. Maybe a GTS550


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13871385*
> 1100W PSU? Overkill. A good 750 Unit can power those 570's and that 9800GT will bottleneck physix when on high. I suggest getting a 3rd fermi for dedicated Physix. Maybe a GTS550


Where did you read that a 9800GT will bottleneck physix?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13871542*
> Where did you read that a 9800GT will bottleneck physix?


I've seen it tested. I have no evidence of course and for that i am sorry, but i did not say that comment above lightly. You might be better off without the 9800GT and assign the GPU 1 to physix.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13871385*
> 1100W PSU? Overkill. A good 750 Unit can power those 570's and that 9800GT will bottleneck physix when on high. I suggest getting a 3rd fermi for dedicated Physix. Maybe a GTS550


A good 750 psu will power two 570's?
Damn right it will:thumb:
I've also heard that using a previous generation card with current fermi's is really no benefit for PhysX. I have a 275 kicking around that I chose to leave out of the mix for that reason.
That, and the fat-ass coolers on my 480's


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956;13867303*
> I assume the 912 would be a MASSIVE improvement in airflow over my Elite 310? With the hotter weather, the poor air circulation just isn't cutting it anymore with my stuff overclocked. I can't use a side panel fan because of my 212+, and the front intake is pretty crappy as there is just 2 small areas at the side that a fan can pull in in from.
> 
> I have enough fans to fill up a 912 if I get one(they are all the standard CM case fans, and a few r4's). The case is only 45 or so. Think it'll be worth it?


I would. Nothing against the Elite 310, but it isn't in the same league as the 912 when it comes to cooling.


----------



## blackbelt595

Hey guys!

I'd like to be added to the club. I'm the proud owner of a HAF 932 which is currently going through a modding phase. (Project Firestorm)

Link to my worklog: Project Firestorm: A HAF932 Mod

Red grills









Pre-Mod









Red side painting


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbelt595;13873992*
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'd like to be added to the club. I'm the proud owner of a HAF 932 which is currently going through a modding phase. (Project Firestorm)
> 
> Link to my worklog: Project Firestorm: A HAF932 Mod


It's gonna look great with all the red paint work.
And the work log is very good, gets the story across well.
You don't have to have bucketloads of cash to throw at a build to make something good. A bit of hard work and thought can be just as rewarding:thumb:


----------



## blackbelt595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13874146*
> It's gonna look great with all the red paint work.
> And the work log is very good, gets the story across well.
> You don't have to have bucketloads of cash to throw at a build to make something good. A bit of hard work and thought can be just as rewarding:thumb:


Thanks that has been my plan since day one. Dedication to detail is key!


----------



## THC Butterz

finally got my haf x under full water


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks good Butterz but that GPU bridge is too long.









Sorry my OCD just keys into things like that. Which Pump are you running to be able to run it in the HDD rack? D5?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13877995*
> Looks good Butterz but that GPU bridge is too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my OCD just keys into things like that. Which Pump are you running to be able to run it in the HDD rack? D5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Its the swiftech MCP655-B
and the sli is long for 2 reasons, 1.)I dont have sli fittings. and 2.) it is helping to hold my uv in place


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. Use some Zips to hold the UV into place, ya cheapskate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Thogar

I've noticed this for a while but until now it's bugging me a lot.
Why do the only 2 rivets by the tool-less expansion slot holders/clips, block the 2 clips that are used for the pci-e slots (well at least for my sig rig mobo)?
Literally, i can't even put it back fully, it only goes at a 45 degree angle, instead of 90 :|
so when putting in a graphics card for example, it's very difficult.
I guess i will take them off and drill holes so the rivets don't block it off, but that just annoys me lol.

Edit: Well that was a quick and easy fix.
I took out the long pin and removed the 2 clips that were affected by the rivets.
I used a soldering iron to melt away the area of where the rivet touches the clip, and now they go back fully like all the others lol.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13880431*
> I've noticed this for a while but until now it's bugging me a lot.
> Why do the only 2 rivets by the tool-less expansion slot holders/clips, block the 2 clips that are used for the pci-e slots (well at least for my sig rig mobo)?
> Literally, i can't even put it back fully, it only goes at a 45 degree angle, instead of 90 :|
> so when putting in a graphics card for example, it's very difficult.
> I guess i will take them off and drill holes so the rivets don't block it off, but that just annoys me lol.
> 
> Edit: Well that was a quick and easy fix.
> I took out the long pin and removed the 2 clips that were affected by the rivets.
> I used a soldering iron to melt away the area of where the rivet touches the clip, and now they go back fully like all the others lol.


I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing, but I couldn't get the hole on my twin frozr III gtx 570 to line up with the holes for the expansion slots in the back on the first pci x16 slot (by slot i mean the hole on the gpu that aligns with the threaded hole that the tool-less screw is threaded through), forcing me to move it to the next slot where it lined up only slightly better. It must a be a physical compatibility problem b/t my mobo (same as yours), the case, and the card. I RMAed my case as it came broken, but when I get everything back in the new 922 when it arrives (hopefully tomorrow), I'll post pics if i have the same problem.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing, but I couldn't get the hole on my twin frozr III gtx 570 to line up with the holes for the expansion slots in the back on the first pci x16 slot (by slot i mean the hole on the gpu that aligns with the threaded hole that the tool-less screw is threaded through), forcing me to move it to the next slot where it lined up only slightly better. It must a be a physical compatibility problem b/t my mobo (same as yours), the case, and the card. I RMAed my case as it came broken, but when I get everything back in the new 922 when it arrives (hopefully tomorrow), I'll post pics if i have the same problem.


The only other problem i had was with the 6950 frozr ii, the clips wouldn't shut because a piece of plastic was in the way on the clip so i just sanded it off.
But what i mean is, the tool-less clips, did not swing open fully because the rivets were blocking them from opening all of the way.
So i couldn't put a graphics card straight in, i had to put it in at an angle and feed the rest in, which is difficult.
It works perfect now, after melting away an area for the rivet.
My 932, looking at the back you can clearly see where the rivets are, slot 2 and 6 which are right behind the clips.


----------



## atshowturbo

My HAF932
Only two photos, soon i will add more.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atshowturbo;13882928*
> My HAF932
> Only two photos, soon i will add more.


That's a pretty sexy setup.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Do you guys know if DEMCifilter makes a non-custom size of magnetic filter that would fit over the bottom vent on a HAF 922? I know various websites sell a custom set, but I'm not really interest in the other 3 filters (especially or ~$60). I guess I could just wait until tomorrow when the case comes in, but why would I with you guys at my disposal?


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atshowturbo;13882928*
> My HAF932
> Only two photos, soon i will add more.


I love the ghetto positioning of the RAM fan


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoostie;13871070*


What's that box above the CPU heatsink?


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13884322*
> What's that box above the CPU heatsink?


Looks like an unplugged PSU to me


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13884322*
> What's that box above the CPU heatsink?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13884948*
> Looks like an unplugged PSU to me


Yeah, it is. I had a top mounted PSU for years, and that's certainly one.


----------



## douglatins

Sorry for bad pics I spend all money on parts, no room for cams lol

Ima replacing the D14 with a Archon, but I don't feel like it estou


















































I want to cover the corsair stuff, doesnt match the rests color


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar*
> I've noticed this for a while but until now it's bugging me a lot.
> Why do the only 2 rivets by the tool-less expansion slot holders/clips, block the 2 clips that are used for the pci-e slots (well at least for my sig rig mobo)?
> Literally, i can't even put it back fully, it only goes at a 45 degree angle, instead of 90 :|
> so when putting in a graphics card for example, it's very difficult.
> I guess i will take them off and drill holes so the rivets don't block it off, but that just annoys me lol.
> 
> Edit: Well that was a quick and easy fix.
> I took out the long pin and removed the 2 clips that were affected by the rivets.
> I used a soldering iron to melt away the area of where the rivet touches the clip, and now they go back fully like all the others lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing, but I couldn't get the hole on my twin frozr III gtx 570 to line up with the holes for the expansion slots in the back on the first pci x16 slot (by slot i mean the hole on the gpu that aligns with the threaded hole that the tool-less screw is threaded through), forcing me to move it to the next slot where it lined up only slightly better. It must a be a physical compatibility problem b/t my mobo (same as yours), the case, and the card. I RMAed my case as it came broken, but when I get everything back in the new 922 when it arrives (hopefully tomorrow), I'll post pics if i have the same problem.


Just do like I did and pull them if they become a nuisance. I got a set of Black thumbscrews. They came 10 to a pack so I replaced every clip, the PSU stand thumbscrew, and 2 of the back thumbscrews. Soon as I can clear a little more, I'll be buying another kit and giving my Bro what I don't use which will at least clear his clips out of his Case.

The reason I changed them out was cause I broke one of the ends off the top clip so it didn't match the rest. For some reason the clips in my Bros system works properly with his dual slot card. Not so much with mine. I had to wiggle the card to get it to lock in properly. When it broke that was the last straw. Got thumbscrews and will never use those things again. Great design in theory. Not so much in application.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13886312*
> Just do like I did and pull them if they become a nuisance. I got a set of Black thumbscrews. They came 10 to a pack so I replaced every clip, the PSU stand thumbscrew, and 2 of the back thumbscrews. Soon as I can clear a little more, I'll be buying another kit and giving my Bro what I don't use which will at least clear his clips out of his Case.
> 
> The reason I changed them out was cause I broke one of the ends off the top clip so it didn't match the rest. For some reason the clips in my Bros system works properly with his dual slot card. Not so much with mine. I had to wiggle the card to get it to lock in properly. When it broke that was the last straw. Got thumbscrews and will never use those things again. Great design in theory. Not so much in application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


What exactly do the replacement thumbscrews allow for, say, in my situation?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13886448*
> What exactly do the replacement thumbscrews allow for, say, in my situation?


I can't rightly say other than it may help clear up your issue as well. This is assuming of course that the holes don't align with one another properly. You might have another go at securing your MoBo; loosening the screws and giving the board a gentle push in the direction the hole needed to align the two match properly. That's if it's slightly off center. The threaded shafts of the thumscrews are fairly small so your board may not need to be repositioned at all.









And to answer your other question abot the DEMCiFlex filter kit; Yes they do have one for the bottom as well but it comes in the kit. They now also have(separately purchased) a front filter that secures to the front. Not sure if it's meant to go over or under the face plate. I'd assume over since it would be a royal pain in the ass to remove the face plate every time you had to clean the bloody thing. So it would have to have something like my GPU filter has to filter the air being sucked in through the hamster wheel. Apply the magnetic capable strips before the filter and it goes on easy peasy.



















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13878990*
> Nice. Use some Zips to hold the UV into place, ya cheapskate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


no, im going to leave it long because I plan to eventually put a small rad there maybe a 80mm or something so I can have cooling in between my video cards


----------



## douglatins

The hafx heatsink hole isn't large enough to uncover all the backplate in my R3E


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13886891*
> no, im going to leave it long because I plan to eventually put a small rad there maybe a 80mm or something so I can have cooling in between my video cards










?

Why would you do that when you could just as easily mount a 140mm Rad to the case exhaust area in the back of the case?









That's how I plan to do my setup for just one card...

Pump>GPU>140>NB out SB>CPU>360 and back down to the Pump/Res Combo. You could set it up this way sending the 140 to your second card and then out from there to the next flow point.









You shouldn't have a heat issue running SLI kit with that much space between your cards. You might look into getting backplates to help wick away heat but a small radiator in between is kinda different, not to mention noiser if you plan on adding a fan to it. Since you already have a 140 might as well put it to better use with a Radiator although larger than you intend to purchase. Just need a shroud to keep it quiet.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13887464*
> Why would you do that when you could just as easily mount a 140mm Rad to the case exhaust area in the back of the case?


That looks ridiculously ugly.

(Or it does for OCD people like me)


----------



## YangerD

Guys I have a problem. With my front panel, whenever I plug in a USB device or plug in my earphones it will short the system and it restarts. Any idea guys? I have double checked my front panel connectors and they are all plugged in correctly.


----------



## Kreeker

I have all of my fans, including the case fans, connected to my mobo. My case fans are running at extremely low rpms. Are these fans too big for the mobo to power? What do most of you do? Connect case fans to psu? use a fan controller?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;13887876*
> Guys I have a problem. With my front panel, whenever I plug in a USB device or plug in my earphones it will short the system and it restarts. Any idea guys? I have double checked my front panel connectors and they are all plugged in correctly.


Check your USB connections to see if they have some bare spots. It's a good opportunity to give the pcb a once over to see if there may be some bad channels in it as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13887898*
> I have all of my fans, including the case fans, connected to my mobo. My case fans are running at extremely low rpms. Are these fans too big for the mobo to power? What do most of you do? Connect case fans to psu? use a fan controller?


No. All my fans but two 120s' are connected to my MoBo. Your board should easily handle any fan you plug into it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13887872*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> Pump>GPU>140Exh Rad>NB flowing to SB>CPU>360> Back to Pump/Res Combo Start point...
> 
> 
> 
> That looks ridiculously ugly.
> 
> (Or it does for OCD people like me)
Click to expand...

If done right it should look magnificent. My OCD errs on the side of Overkill.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13887901*
> No. All my fans but two 120s' are connected to my MoBo. Your board should easily handle any fan you plug into it.


Can you tell me why my case fan speed stays constant even when the computer is under load? 300 rpms is painfully slow...


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not sure about your board but I can set the minimum RPM speed in my BIOS. You might have to fiddle with your BIOS to see if you can't increase mininum RPM speed. I leave mine @500rpm minimum.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mako0312

Anyone know if we can buy a new front piece for the X. Someone in my family broke my front USB 2.0s.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try going into the bios and setting the fans to manual instead of auto to see of that speeds them up.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I don't think you can. You might just contact Cooler Master by phone to ask someone. It might be something you'd have to talk to a rep to get. I've never seen HAF X external pieces offered in their Online Store.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13888147*
> I'm not sure about your board but I can set the minimum RPM speed in my BIOS. You might have to fiddle with your BIOS to see if you can't increase mininum RPM speed. I leave mine @500rpm minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I can't set a minimum in the bios, but using EasyTune6 I have the minimum PWM set to 50%. My problem is because i'm using 3 pin connectors I have to use voltage rather than PWM, so I don't know if me setting the minimum duty cycle to 50% is doing anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13888171*
> Try going into the bios and setting the fans to manual instead of auto to see of that speeds them up.


I have cpu smart fan control set to manual, cpu smart fan mode set to voltage, and slope pwm value set to 2.50 PWM / C. Now after writing this reply I see that the only settings I'm changing are for the CPU fan.

I see 0 settings regarding the other fan headers....

Well after reading the manual for the third time, it seems as though the two fans which are spinning slowly are connected to fan headers which have GND, +12 V, Sense, but are lacking the Speed Control on the +12 V pin. Shouldn't these fans be spinning at full speed at all times then?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13888066*
> Can you tell me why my case fan speed stays constant even when the computer is under load? 300 rpms is painfully slow...


What program is that ??

HWmonitor ??? mine looks different D:


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13888408*
> What program is that ??
> 
> HWmonitor ??? mine looks different D:


Nah it's an alternative to HWmonitor. It's called HWiNFO64 and I was told it was more accurate than HWmonitor. The truth of this statement I do not know.


----------



## Intel4Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13888163*
> Anyone know if we can buy a new front piece for the X. Someone in my family broke my front USB 2.0s.


You can find it here. Its just the i/o doesn't include the plastic.

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=648


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13888339*
> 
> ...Well after reading the manual for the third time, it seems as though the two fans which are spinning slowly are connected to fan headers which have GND, +12 V, Sense, but are lacking the Speed Control on the +12 V pin. Shouldn't these fans be spinning at full speed at all times then?


Do you have "Ignore" option in BIOS? You might try that and see if it helps. That should ramp them up to 100% if you can live with them at that level.









Was your utility a freeware app or did you have to pay for it?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13887464*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Why would you do that when you could just as easily mount a 140mm Rad to the case exhaust area in the back of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I plan to do my setup for just one card...
> 
> Pump>GPU>140>NB out SB>CPU>360 and back down to the Pump/Res Combo. You could set it up this way sending the 140 to your second card and then out from there to the next flow point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have a heat issue running SLI kit with that much space between your cards. You might look into getting backplates to help wick away heat but a small radiator in between is kinda different, not to mention noiser if you plan on adding a fan to it. Since you already have a 140 might as well put it to better use with a Radiator although larger than you intend to purchase. Just need a shroud to keep it quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Im already running a 120 in the back... my loop is as follows

res>pump>460>460>120>cpu>360>and back to res

so im running push and pull on both rads so noise isnt a factor i care about, i know the video cards give off alot of heat so I was just considering putting a dual 40mm rad between the video cards, in that little breathing area next to the pci slots at the back of the haf x naw actually ceader im just giving you a hard time, my sli barbs just havent shown up yet


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13888490*
> Do you have "Ignore" option in BIOS? You might try that and see if it helps. That should ramp them up to 100% if you can live with them at that level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was your utility a freeware app or did you have to pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


EasyTune6? is a Gigabyte application. If that's the only option I have I'm going to just connect the slow fans directly to the PSU. The mobo seems to be controlling the cpu fan effectively.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well you could always get a reasonably priced Controller and connect to that. The point of connecting to the MoBo though is to keep the cables organized better.









You can also try other fan headers if you have any that aren't being used.









Too bad I can't use ET6, like I can MSi Afterburner. Would have been nice to see what the difference would be compared to HWMonitor, which doesn't show my RAID array.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13888447*
> Nah it's an alternative to HWmonitor. It's called HWiNFO64 and I was told it was more accurate than HWmonitor. The truth of this statement I do not know.


It isn't. In fact, all of those programs like it are as inaccurate as any of the others. The problem with HWiNfo is how many pages you have to dig through to get to the actual download and how they hide it trying to get you to clock on all of the other crap software to download so they can make money off of the click thru's. Stick with HWMonitor which is from a reliable source and doesn't play games with you like HWiNFO does. You can always tell a bad program when they use improper capitalization in their file or program names like they do trying to make themselves look cool.

Gigabyte has a habit of locking some of the fan headers to run at less than 100% by default with no way to unlock in the bios or with any of the software provided by them. Try loading SpeedFan and enabling Automatic Fan Speed. You need to go into the configuration settings and select the proper IC chipset to get it to over ride the lock Gigabyte puts in and I don't know what chip your board uses, but cliock on the Configure Button, then the Advanced Tab and try the various chips it lists until you find the one that lists Temperature in the bottom pain and use that. It will probably be the one that starts with "IT". Then go back to the main screen and manually adjust the fan speeds shown. I wouldn't be surprised if one or more of your fans start spinning much faster. Once you set it, it should retain those fan speeds everytime you start Windows.

And Ceadder, NOTHING will ever show you temps for a raid array as SMART is essentially disabled when you have a raid array as it isn't possible to separate the drives in the array as far as sensors are concerned.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay. Thanks Smurf, now I can stop looking for something to show me their temps and just get a couple sensors to give me reasonable feedback. That's the whole reason I was looking anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kclan

Add Me

Case: HAF 932


----------



## Ceadderman

Yikes! That shroud really fills the window up don't it.









What thickness is your 360 Rad? And are you running a Push/Pull setup with your fans?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

To anyone who's had experience with DEMCIfilters: which pieces (top, bottom, side) which you recommend, if any, to purchase for a haf 922? I'm planning on ordering the PSU filter from this set (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=26197) but directly from the manufacturer. Just wondering if I should pick up one of the other filters to save money on shipping rather than ordering another down the road.

EDIT: Btw, I got a quote from the manufacturer for $6.95 USD for the custom PSU filter + whatever shipping will be. Not bad as long as the shipping is reasonable.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13894262*
> To anyone who's had experience with DEMCIfilters: which pieces (top, bottom, side) which you recommend, if any, to purchase for a haf 922? I'm planning on ordering the PSU filter from this set (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=26197) but directly from the manufacturer. Just wondering if I should pick up one of the other filters to save money on shipping rather than ordering another down the road.
> 
> EDIT: Btw, I got a quote from the manufacturer for $6.95 USD for the custom PSU filter + whatever shipping will be. Not bad as long as the shipping is reasonable.


The whole set to be honest with you. If you have the 922 and the set has the bottom filter for the psu, then why get the custom psu filter? If you have the psu mounted on the top of the 922, then just get the set. They will keep the dust from reaching the psu.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;13894677*
> The whole set to be honest with you. If you have the 922 and the set has the bottom filter for the psu, then why get the custom psu filter? If you have the psu mounted on the top of the 922, then just get the set. *They will keep the dust from reaching the psu.*


For sure. I just rinsed mine of last night. My PSU is mounted at the bottom and that filter had hardly any dust where the PSU intakes but my god was it dirty where the 120 is mounted at.









The table my system sits on isn't even dusty. Apparently the vacuum sitting on it keeps it clean.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13895153*
> For sure. I just rinsed mine of last night. My PSU is mounted at the bottom and that filter had hardly any dust where the PSU intakes but my god was it dirty where the 120 is mounted at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The table my system sits on isn't even dusty. Apparently the vacuum sitting on it keeps it clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well, I'm sure I can get it much cheaper from the manufacturer, but are there any specific filters (i.e. front or top?) you recommend getting if I was to just get the PSU filter and 1 other? I'd rather not spend a boatload on filters. This will be with stock fans mind you.


----------



## douglatins

Anyone manage to remove a D14 from a HAF without removing mobo?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13895872*
> Well, I'm sure I can get it much cheaper from the manufacturer, but are there any specific filters (i.e. front or top?) you recommend getting if I was to just get the PSU filter and 1 other? I'd rather not spend a boatload on filters. This will be with stock fans mind you.


Honestly they will save you a boatload on canned air and down time. The kit is a lot cheaper than buying nylons over the life of your system as well.

I went with the limited kit and kind of wish I'd have gotten the top filter when I was buying my kit. I'll be buying another full kit so I can just swap em out instead of shutting down to rinse them, blow them dry with the defrost setting on the hair dryer and reinstall them. These HAF cases can get pretty dusty even with a minimum of these filters. I can imagine how dirty the interior would get if I didn't have any filters at all.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## hoostie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13884322*
> What's that box above the CPU heatsink?


It is another psu. My main psu powered my 470's just fine, but its a bit older and would not power the 570's when overclocked. I was too cheap to buy a new psu, and had a 600 watt silverstone fully modular psu laying around. The silverstone is powering one of the 570's and the 9800gt. Not an ideal situation, but I did not want to spend any more money.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13896297*
> Honestly they will save you a boatload on canned air and down time. The kit is a lot cheaper than buying nylons over the life of your system as well.
> 
> I went with the limited kit and kind of wish I'd have gotten the top filter when I was buying my kit. I'll be buying another full kit so I can just swap em out instead of shutting down to rinse them, blow them dry with the defrost setting on the hair dryer and reinstall them. These HAF cases can get pretty dusty even with a minimum of these filters. I can imagine how dirty the interior would get if I didn't have any filters at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Did you buy them from a particular website? I may just buy all of them (maybe no the front though).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13896665*
> Did you buy them from a particular website? I may just buy all of them (maybe no the front though).


I got my kit & 2 GPU filters from Performance-PCs'. But that was when PPCs was offering the kit w/o the top filter and the top filter cost $22 more. I think that it's maybe 8 bucks more now. Still I think I would still have been happy paying the $22 extra if I'd have had it at the time. These filters are just that good.

If you do get the kit, just make sure to rinse them with luke warm water and either air dry them or blow them off with a hair dryer on low or medium. No High setting unless you have a defrost mode for Car window de-icing. I've had mine for a year now and they are just as good as when I first bought them. I hope to have them for a long time to come.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13896890*
> I got my kit & 2 GPU filters from Performance-PCs'. But that was when PPCs was offering the kit w/o the top filter and the top filter cost $22 more. I think that it's maybe 8 bucks more now. Still I think I would still have been happy paying the $22 extra if I'd have had it at the time. These filters are just that good.
> 
> If you do get the kit, just make sure to rinse them with luke warm water and either air dry them or blow them off with a hair dryer on low or medium. No High setting unless you have a defrost mode for Car window de-icing. I've had mine for a year now and they are just as good as when I first bought them. I hope to have them for a long time to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


These things look great but $80 for some PC filters is probably out of my budget. Uggh.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I may just get the filters - the front. How does the front filter that comes built into the case perform?

Also, if I was just putting one extra fan into the case, which would you recommend (side vs. bottom)?

EDIT: If I can get 4 filters (minus the front) for $45ish shipped from the manufacturer, I may just get 2 fans. CM makes the extra fans for this case, right?

EDIT 2: My replacement case just arrived!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Well, it seems I figured out why my GTX 570 was screwing in: the first PCI x16 slot on my mobo is mounted about 1 cm to the right of the other two. The only way I could get it to work in the first slot was zip-tying it through the two anchors, so I moved it to the 2nd slot. Anyone with an ASUS P8P67 PRO notice this?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13896890*
> I got my kit & 2 GPU filters from Performance-PCs'. But that was when PPCs was offering the kit w/o the top filter and the top filter cost $22 more. I think that it's maybe 8 bucks more now. Still I think I would still have been happy paying the $22 extra if I'd have had it at the time. These filters are just that good.
> 
> If you do get the kit, just make sure to rinse them with luke warm water and either air dry them or blow them off with a hair dryer on low or medium. No High setting unless you have a defrost mode for Car window de-icing. I've had mine for a year now and they are just as good as when I first bought them. I hope to have them for a long time to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


There is no need to remove them and rinse. Just wipe them off with a microfiber and they are perfectly clean with no downtime.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;13898833*
> There is no need to remove them and rinse. Just wipe them off with a microfiber and they are perfectly clean with no downtime.


I brush them off into my hand and throw the dustballs in the trash. But after a bit of doing that the dust starts to get trapped in the openings and that's when they get rinsed. But my system is around Birds too and so it depends on how active they are as to how much dust builds up on my system.









Side or front I would do both. PSU shouldn't take in as much dust(next time I clean filters I'll show proof) as a regular fan. Mount the door fan which is more important than floor fan since it blows directly on the GPU/VGA card.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13899011*
> I brush them off into my hand and throw the dustballs in the trash. But after a bit of doing that the dust starts to get trapped in the openings and that's when they get rinsed. But my system is around Birds too and so it depends on how active they are as to how much dust builds up on my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side or front I would do both. PSU shouldn't take in as much dust(next time I clean filters I'll show proof) as a regular fan. Mount the door fan which is more important than floor fan since it blows directly on the GPU/VGA card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Would I be better off with a dual-140mm side set-up for just a 200mm?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13899092*
> Would I be better off with a dual-140mm side set-up for just a 200mm?


Either or. You can get better coverage with two 120 fans but one 200mm fan will be quieter depending on the model of 120s' you get.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13899108*
> Either or. You can get better coverage with two 120 fans but one 200mm fan will be quieter depending on the model of 120s' you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Alright thanks!

EDIT: It seems that my case fans (I'm hooking up all of my cables/wires atm) use molex adapters to plug directly into the PSU cables. I guess this means I will no be able to control the speed? Should they be able to plug into the mobo? Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Ohh wait, I see that taking off the molex adapters allows me to plug them into the mobo. Is this advised or should I stick directly w/ the psu?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13899197*
> Ohh wait, I see that taking off the molex adapters allows me to plug them into the mobo. Is this advised or should I stick directly w/ the psu?


Should be fine plugging them into the MoBo. You can also use the Molex to Daisy chain more than one fan to one header. Just make sure not to overload the fan circuit with too much voltage. I wouldn't do more than 2 fans per header. And yes plugging in directly to the PSU you waive your rights to controlled speeds.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13899243*
> Should be fine plugging them into the MoBo. You can also use the Molex to Daisy chain more than one fan to one header. Just make sure not to overload the fan circuit with too much voltage. I wouldn't do more than 2 fans per header. And yes plugging in directly to the PSU you waive your rights to controlled speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I think plugging these damned fans in is the hardest thing I've had to do thus far.







On top of it, the damned psu female molex adapter is too tall for the male molex adapter on the fans so I can't connect them.

EDIT: OK wow, I just tried a different cable from the PSU and it fit perfectly. I think I'm losing my sanity.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13899298*
> I think plugging these damned fans in is the hardest thing I've had to do thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of it, the damned psu male female molex adapter is too tall for the male molex adapter on the fans so I can't connect them.


Molex is molex. You just have to make sure the pins line up and that's where the problem lies. They are probably THEE worst connector I have ever dealt with.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13899316*
> Molex is molex. You just have to make sure the pins line up and that's where the problem lies. They are probably THEE worst connector I have ever dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I completely agree. I think my problem was coming from half of the male prongs being bent in different directions.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does everyone generally control the exhaust fan speed or just let it run from the psu?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does anyone have some advice for a fan controller for 3-4 fans that fits well and looks snazzy in a HAF 922 (not so much snazzy as I want it to fit in the bays and do it's job).

EDIT: Is it alright to plug a 3 pronged fan adapter (sorry, not sure what it is called) to one of the four pronged ones on the mobo? It seems like it is built to do so (it's keyed for 3), but I just want to confirm with the experts.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes, you can plug a 3 pin fan onto a 4 pin PWM fan header. If you notice, the header is keyed specifically so it will plug in the correct way.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes, you can plug a 3 pin fan onto a 4 pin PWM fan header. If you notice, the header is keyed specifically so it will plug in the correct way.


Alright great! Will using that with a 3pin fan with the 4pin header allow me to adjust the speed in BIOS? Also, is there a decent controller that you'd recommend?


----------



## Jitsan

Add me please.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13900185*
> Alright great! Will using that with a 3pin fan with the 4pin header allow me to adjust the speed in BIOS? Also, is there a decent controller that you'd recommend?


Not on an Asus board. You can with Gigabyte boards. Not sure about MSI and EVGA boards.

The ONLY fan controllers I recommend are the Lamptrons and the Sunbeam RheoBuss'.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Here is my progress for tonight. Got everything in with most of the cable management done. It's not too purdy but I think it will keep the air flowing. I still need to tie a few things better and then I should be on to the first boot.


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice. Following up where Smurf left off, I would also rec those and the RheoSmart controllers. Very nice and they have manual as well as PWM controlled options which makes things very reasonable.









~Ceadder


----------



## pwnography6

Sup peepes. How see-thru is the side panel of the 932 when you dont have the fan on it?


----------



## Infinite Jest

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075&cm_re=sunbeam_rheosmart-_-11-995-075-_-Product

I like the look of this, but is it up to par with the rheobus or the lamptron fc-2?

EDIT: I read abunch of reviews saying it was particularly cheap. Down b/t these three now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997017&cm_re=lamptron-_-11-997-017-_-Product (this one's growing on me)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995016&cm_re=sunbeam_rheobus-_-11-995-016-_-Product

or maybe 2 of these (imo they look the best out of the 3)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998808&cm_re=sunbeam_rheobus-_-11-998-808-_-Product


----------



## MexGT

Just some pics of the components since I just posted bare case.

Extremely happy with my combo, will add another same SSD for raid 0 and heck 16gb kit since they are dirty cheap lmao.

No cell phone pics, just oldy Canon 6 m.p. camera.

Oh and let me know how does it look with the custom 100% clear side pannel, thanks!


----------



## Infinite Jest

That's pretty sick! I love being able to see the black and gunmetal scheme through the glass.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Would adding a side and bottom intake to my haf 922 drop temps inside enough to be worth the extra noise/power-consumption/fan price/controller price? I don't plan on doing extreme over clocking, just moderate.


----------



## machinegoesping

quick question. i've got a haf-x case and am interested in moving to water cooling and was wondering if a 420(140.3) rad will fit in the top? the only thing on i could find was this: http://www.overclocking-pc.fr/forums/showthread.php?t=19912

from what i can gather, they got it in no problem but everything i've read elsewhere says that it's not possible. has anyone here tried it? or, does anyone have a slim 420 rad lying around that they could try to mount?

thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Infinite Jest loves to double post lol. See page 1449 and 1450


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Infinite Jest loves to double post lol. See page 1449 and 1450










Sorry







Guess I should wait for someone to answer.


----------



## ski-bum

Just edit your last post before double posting.


----------



## BradleyW

Don't worry mate, i always double post too!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-075-_-Product

I like the look of this, but is it up to par with the rheobus or the lamptron fc-2?

EDIT: I read abunch of reviews saying it was particularly cheap. Down b/t these three now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-017-_-Product (this one's growing on me)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-016-_-Product

or maybe 2 of these (imo they look the best out of the 3)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-808-_-Product


I have no idea about the quality of the one that isn't a Sunbeam so I won't comment on that, but even though it claims to be able to handle a lot of power it only has a high/low switch instead of a variable speed control of the Sunbeams.

I've never used the Rheosmart Sunbeams, only the RheoBuss versions so I don't know if the quality is as good as the Rheobuss. If the quality is as good, then it would be a viable option.

But why would you need TWO of the last one? With 30 watts per channel you can connect several fans to each channel so it would support a lot more than 4 fans. A Yate Loon Hi Speed 120mm fan is right at 4 watts so you could connect 6 or 7 of them to any single channel. That is why the Sunbeams are so highly regarded, they are heavy duty and can handle a lot of fans, normally more than the other brands can, especially for the price.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


Sup peepes. How see-thru is the side panel of the 932 when you dont have the fan on it?


It's still a metal grille, so there won't be as much visibility as with a clear window. But it has the benefit of added airflow and ventilation. If you check out the many photos of 932's here, you can get an idea.

Are you planning on getting a 932? Because there are two versions available with full windows but no fan grille. I have the BE (Black Edition) which has a full window panel. So does the AMD version.
Personally, I like the appearance of the full window panel and you see everything inside, but there is the issue of no side panel airflow to the gpu's, etc.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have no idea about the quality of the one that isn't a Sunbeam so I won't comment on that, but even though it claims to be able to handle a lot of power it only has a high/low switch instead of a variable speed control of the Sunbeams.

I've never used the Rheosmart Sunbeams, only the RheoBuss versions so I don't know if the quality is as good as the Rheobuss. If the quality is as good, then it would be a viable option.

But why would you need TWO of the last one? With 30 watts per channel you can connect several fans to each channel so it would support a lot more than 4 fans. A Yate Loon Hi Speed 120mm fan is right at 4 watts so you could connect 6 or 7 of them to any single channel. That is why the Sunbeams are so highly regarded, they are heavy duty and can handle a lot of fans, normally more than the other brands can, especially for the price.


So I'd be alright with the 4 channel one for 5 or 6 fans? Definitely fits the budget. Before I buy one however, I want to be certain adding the extra fan (side and bottom) significantly improve system temps under load, enough to outweigh any added noise/cost/energy use.

EDIT: I want to apologize for posting so much in this thread, but I don;t get nearly as many different people responding to questions in my build thread.

EDIT2: I'm going to be using a sound card: am I correct by plugging in the front I/O hd audio into the sound card header?


----------



## Ceadderman

I have the 4 channel RheoSmart(3+PWM) and it's an awesome Controller. That RheoSmart is set up in the same manner. 6+PWM. I would highly recommend it. But I would suggest looking over at Performance-PCs' for it and compare prices with shipping. I got mine from them and it ended up being pretty cheap. Gave me an excuse to get Thumbscrews and more fans for my 932 as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


So I'd be alright with the 4 channel one for 5 or 6 fans? Definitely fits the budget. Before I buy one however, I want to be certain adding the extra fan (side and bottom) significantly improve system temps under load, enough to outweigh any added noise/cost/energy use.

EDIT: I want to apologize for posting so much in this thread, but I don;t get nearly as many different people responding to questions in my build thread.

EDIT2: I'm going to be using a sound card: am I correct by plugging in the front I/O hd audio into the sound card header?


Yes, you would plug the HD Audio into the sound card header. You will also need to go into the bios and disable the onboard sound.

Yes, you'll be fine with the 4 channel controller. Even with the most powerful fans you can get you would still be able to connect at least 2 fans per channel, and with most of the common fans used today at least 3 or 4 per channel.

How much difference the additional fans will make is difficult to know for sure. The only way to know for sure is to try it. All too many people mount as many fans as they can just because there is a spot for them in the case without regards to how they will affect temps. It isn't how many fans you have, or how much air they move, but how well they are positioned that matters most. Personally, I've rarely seen where adding a side panel fan has actually helped temps enough to be worthwhile when used on an air cooled system. I'm not saying that it can't (or won't) happen, but I haven't seen it that often.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes, you would plug the HD Audio into the sound card header. You will also need to go into the bios and disable the onboard sound.

Yes, you'll be fine with the 4 channel controller. Even with the most powerful fans you can get you would still be able to connect at least 2 fans per channel, and with most of the common fans used today at least 3 or 4 per channel.

How much difference the additional fans will make is difficult to know for sure. The only way to know for sure is to try it. All too many people mount as many fans as they can just because there is a spot for them in the case without regards to how they will affect temps. It isn't how many fans you have, or how much air they move, but how well they are positioned that matters most. Personally, I've rarely seen where adding a side panel fan has actually helped temps enough to be worthwhile when used on an air cooled system. I'm not saying that it can't (or won't) happen, but I haven't seen it that often.


Alright. Would you still recommend getting a controller even if I don't purchase the extra fans? I'll see how my temps rest at load when I get everything ready and go from there.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't get the fan controller until you determine that you need to. You haven't had the system long enough to have determined that yet. Fan controllers are mainly to allow people to run higher powered fans than they need at lower rpms so that they aren't as noisy. For the most part they could save a lot of money and just get fans that fit their needs in the first place instead or get a motherboard that allows them to control the fan speed from the system. That's one of the reasons I avoid Asus mobo's like the plague (along with lack of customer support, lousy warranty service, and overly high failure rates).


----------



## kiwiasian

Does anyone know if the HDD cage in the HAF X can be easily removed


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Does anyone know if the HDD cage in the HAF X can be easily removed


It's not too bad... Just can be slightly anoying trying to wigle it out once it it loose


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


It's not too bad... Just can be slightly anoying trying to wigle it out once it it loose


Is it glued onto the 5.25 bay compartment? Looking at my case right now it seems to be adhered there pretty well


----------



## pwnography6

Yeah cant find the 932 amd editions in australia anywhere and as for the 932 black editions just had a look and for the price i found it for i think il just go for a haf x. Cant even find the side panel to buy for less than $75. Cheapest windowed haf option i got is the X.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Is it glued onto the 5.25 bay compartment? Looking at my case right now it seems to be adhered there pretty well


Assuming they used the same construction on the inside of the X as the 932, it's riveted in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup riveted in.









~Ceadder


----------



## Infinite Jest

This case is a rock! Installing my drivers atm. This asus cheapy dvd r/w I purchased sounds like it's going to explode. Noisiest damned drive I've ever heard. Also, I noticed when my pc starts up (right after I press the on button) all of the fans rev up and then it goes silent for like ~5sec before it revs again and boots fine. Is this normal?

EDIT: I installed the chip-set drivers and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## FannBlade

SaltwaterCooled's Cobra build almost done. Just finished the fan control knobs for it.
I know Ceadder has been watching.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13913824*
> This case is a rock! Installing my drivers atm. This asus cheapy dvd r/w I purchased sounds like it's going to explode. Noisiest damned drive I've ever heard. Also, I noticed when my pc starts up (right after I press the on button) all of the fans rev up and then it goes silent for like ~5sec before it revs again and boots fine. Is this normal?
> 
> EDIT: I installed the chip-set drivers and it hasn't happened since.


Which Asus DVD-R/W is it? I have a couple of their DRW-24B1LT's and they are the quietest optical drives I've ever owned and burn better than any others I've ever used. I did crossflash them to Lite-On iHAS-524s and 424s though, but that didn't change how loud/quiet they are. They are about the only thing that Asus sells that is worth a darn, mainly because Asus doesn't actually make them. They are re-badged Lite-Ons.


----------



## Klue22

Hey everybody! Glad to see this thread has so much action!








First of all I'd like to say I'm sorry for being such a fail OP the last week and not updating the member lists, adding jon5270 to the hof, or making the June hof voting thread.








Anyway though, everything is done now. You may vote for the hof here. I really hope I didn't miss anybody while scanning through the several hundred posts I had to catch up on.








Member lists have also been updating as has the hof banner on the front page.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;13912840*
> Yeah cant find the 932 amd editions in australia anywhere and as for the 932 black editions just had a look and for the price i found it for i think il just go for a haf x. Cant even find the side panel to buy for less than $75. Cheapest windowed haf option i got is the X.


That's the best option then. The HAF X is a great case, as far as windows and fans goes, it has a good balance of both in the stock door panel.

I also considered a HAF X, but needed the top-mount psu option in the 932. Actually, with it's nine pci slots, the HAF X would have worked for my cards with the psu at the bottom. But it was $200, vs $98 (with $20 CM mir) for the 932 BE which was at a good sale price.


----------



## coldroll

Hey guys I have the original Cooler Master HAF 932 case. The problem is part of the case door got bent when I dropped it, the door still fits on and the fan seems to be cooling the computer ok but the door makes a rattling sound when ever the hard drive has any activity. Does cooler master sell original HAF 932 doors? Or maybe I could bend the door back into place?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll;13915481*
> Hey guys I have the original Cooler Master HAF 932 case. The problem is part of the case door got bent when I dropped it, the door still fits on and the fan seems to be cooling the computer ok but the door makes a rattling sound when ever the hard drive has any activity. Does cooler master sell original HAF 932 doors? Or maybe I could bend the door back into place?


Try looking here for what you need. If you can't find it you can contact CM support and they should help you.


----------



## ski-bum

jon5270 needs his name above the May HOF winner. lol


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13915059*
> Hey everybody! Glad to see this thread has so much action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I'd like to say I'm sorry for being such a fail OP the last week and not updating the member lists, adding jon5270 to the hof, or making the June hof voting thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway though, everything is done now. You may vote for the hof here. I really hope I didn't miss anybody while scanning through the several hundred posts I had to catch up on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member lists have also been updating as has the hof banner on the front page.


I appreciate all the work you put into creating and maintaining this club.
The first page and all the members lists are looking good:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll;13915481*
> Hey guys I have the original Cooler Master HAF 932 case. The problem is part of the case door got bent when I dropped it, the door still fits on and the fan seems to be cooling the computer ok but the door makes a rattling sound when ever the hard drive has any activity. Does cooler master sell original HAF 932 doors? Or maybe I could bend the door back into place?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13915539*
> Try looking here for what you need. If you can't find it you can contact CM support and they should help you.


Thanks for posting the link!
I decided to try and locate a regular 932 door to provide some airflow to my cards, the BE windowed panel I have has no ventilation.
When I last looked at the CM Store, they didn't have any regular 932 door panels. Glad you posted the latest link, as they have them now and are also at a very good sale price.
I have one on order now. Will do some experimenting to see the temp. improvement over the BE panel, first with the 230mm fan, then later I may try four 120mm fans if the 230mm fan isn't providing enough airflow.


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13915059*
> Hey everybody! Glad to see this thread has so much action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I'd like to say I'm sorry for being such a fail OP the last week and not updating the member lists, adding jon5270 to the hof, or making the June hof voting thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway though, everything is done now. You may vote for the hof here. I really hope I didn't miss anybody while scanning through the several hundred posts I had to catch up on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member lists have also been updating as has the hof banner on the front page.


Klue you are doing an awesome job. You have busted your ass since the day you took over, noone is going to hold having a life against you. You don't have to kill yourself, just take your time and don't worry. And thanks for being the caretaker of these loonies.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13916867*
> jon5270 needs his name above the May HOF winner. lol


Wow I fail, anyway I'm out of the house now but I'll get his name added asap.
Funny thing is I knew I was forgetting something...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;13917838*
> Klue you are doing an awesome job. You have busted your ass since the day you took over, noone is going to hold having a life against you. You don't have to kill yourself, just take your time and don't worry. And thanks for being the caretaker of these loonies.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ski-bum

No problem at all Klue. Just trying to help.


----------



## Blech

There was some interest in me shooting my rig with some natural light. This morning was the first chance I have had lately to get out. The lightning was wrong due to time of day. But we learned some lessons and we will head out tonight upon the "golden hours" to shoot. Can you imagine this setting with the colors of sunset coming? It's amazing. I love the High Desert/Eastern Sierras. We were planning Whitney Portals area but didn't have the time so we chose an area about 8min from my door to practice (as you can tell we are not pro photogs). Among the photos we took I uploaded a few here below just for fun. It shows the new P8P67 DELUXE I put in this week due to a massive failure on the P8P67 LE (RMA Warranty awaiting) I had in originally. I am now loving this new board and you can see the new heatsinks. This board will be going into my next build after the LE returns.

But like I said the lighting is wrong to really showcase the internals due to aspect/angle of the sun... we will attack that later. For now here are a few I enjoyed.

Oh BTW; do you know what it's like to rockclimb with a fully loaded HAF-932 in tow???? geesh what I do for you people



















We will try again tonight.


----------



## Klue22

Looks amazing as it is Blech, can't wait to see more.








We eagerly await your return.


----------



## kzone75

Hey, peeps. I've been pretty invisible for quite some time. Still got the HAF X. Patiently waiting for Bulldozer. Getting my summer vacation in a couple of weeks. Will try out some minor modding then. Hope it rains a lot.









This thread looks awesome. Well done, Klue22!


----------



## Blech

Yes Klue has been amazing!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


There was some interest in me shooting my rig with some natural light. This morning was the first chance I have had lately to get out. The lightning was wrong due to time of day. But we learned some lessons and we will head out tonight upon the "golden hours" to shoot. Can you imagine this setting with the colors of sunset coming? It's amazing. I love the High Desert/Eastern Sierras. We were planning Whitney Portals area but didn't have the time so we chose an area about 8min from my door to practice (as you can tell we are not pro photogs). Among the photos we took I uploaded a few here below just for fun. It shows the new P8P67 DELUXE I put in this week due to a massive failure on the P8P67 LE (RMA Warranty awaiting) I had in originally. I am now loving this new board and you can see the new heatsinks. This board will be going into my next build after the LE returns.

But like I said the lighting is wrong to really showcase the internals due to aspect/angle of the sun... we will attack that later. For now here are a few I enjoyed.

Oh BTW; do you know what it's like to rockclimb with a fully loaded HAF-932 in tow???? geesh what I do for you people








We will try again tonight.










First impression:








Second thought that comes to mind:








Third: REP+

Fantastic photos and effort just getting it there.
I look forward to seeing this beauty in the sunset, in that incredible setting


----------



## BradleyW

Where are those shots taken? Reminds me when i was only way to Vegas.


----------



## Blech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Where are those shots taken? Reminds me when i was only way to Vegas.


That is correct. I am in the High Desert Which is between LA and Vegas. It is actually very beautiful here in the Eastern Sierras/Gateway to Death Valley.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


First impression:








Second thought that comes to mind:








Third: REP+

Fantastic photos and effort just getting it there.
I look forward to seeing this beauty in the sunset, in that incredible setting










Thank you kindly. I am excited to get back out. Hopefully soon I can get the rig to Whitney Portal which is not that far up the road from me. That will be an amazing settign as well. Tonight should make for some great colors; well I am hoping. We are ready to make best efforts for a good shoot. I love the HAF Series cases and when put in the right settings can look amazing.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


There was some interest in me shooting my rig with some natural light. This morning was the first chance I have had lately to get out. The lightning was wrong due to time of day. But we learned some lessons and we will head out tonight upon the "golden hours" to shoot. Can you imagine this setting with the colors of sunset coming? It's amazing. I love the High Desert/Eastern Sierras. We were planning Whitney Portals area but didn't have the time so we chose an area about 8min from my door to practice (as you can tell we are not pro photogs). Among the photos we took I uploaded a few here below just for fun. It shows the new P8P67 DELUXE I put in this week due to a massive failure on the P8P67 LE (RMA Warranty awaiting) I had in originally. I am now loving this new board and you can see the new heatsinks. This board will be going into my next build after the LE returns.

But like I said the lighting is wrong to really showcase the internals due to aspect/angle of the sun... we will attack that later. For now here are a few I enjoyed.

Oh BTW; do you know what it's like to rockclimb with a fully loaded HAF-932 in tow???? geesh what I do for you people









We will try again tonight.










well atleast getting it down will be easy


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


*That is correct. I am in the High Desert Which is between LA and Vegas. It is actually very beautiful here in the Eastern Sierras/Gateway to Death Valley*.

Thank you kindly. I am excited to get back out. Hopefully soon I can get the rig to Whitney Portal which is not that far up the road from me. That will be an amazing settign as well. Tonight should make for some great colors; well I am hoping. We are ready to make best efforts for a good shoot. I love the HAF Series cases and when put in the right settings can look amazing.










I've been there. It's beautiful to walk around in the vast land and sit on the rocks overlooking everything. Very warm too! Long trip


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blech*


That is correct. I am in the High Desert Which is between LA and Vegas. It is actually very beautiful here in the Eastern Sierras/Gateway to Death Valley.


I used to live in victorville, I knew that was the high desert just by looking at the pics, actually looks alot like apple valley not saying anywhere else out there looks much different but the background hills look like the ones stretching out towards barstow


----------



## mx3orange

Add me, please. This is my first ever build!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


I used to live in victorville, I knew that was the high desert just by looking at the pics, actually looks alot like apple valley not saying anywhere else out there looks much different but the background hills look like the ones stretching out towards barstow










Looks like a good stretch of the Columbia Gorge. But without the River.









~Ceadder


----------



## Infinite Jest

So far my rig is running beautifully. You guys weren't kidding when you said these things have massive airflow. I've finished most of my initial tweaks and have moved along to installing my own data. Once I put in a little time with games at stock, it's on to Overclockland. 3DMark06 of around 25000, but I realize I ran it with a bunch of programs open. I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I'm really glad I stuck with this case!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13924007*
> So far my rig is running beautifully. You guys weren't kidding when you said these things have massive airflow. I've finished most of my initial tweaks and have moved along to installing my own data. Once I put in a little time with games at stock, it's on to Overclockland. 3DMark06 of around 25000, but I realize I ran it with a bunch of programs open. I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I'm really glad I stuck with this case!


Yep the haf series is just awesome, somebody got a huge pay-raise at CM for sure after it was released.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13877995*
> Looks good Butterz but that GPU bridge is too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my OCD just keys into things like that. Which Pump are you running to be able to run it in the HDD rack? D5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


fixed it ceadder


----------



## Blech

So we made another attempt this evening. The wind was pretty bad but we came up with what we think are good results with what we had. The sun provided some good lighting (the natural light I was wanting to produce the shots to answer the request earlier in the thread) once the clouds broke a bit. These shots should express the effort I put into making the build as clean as I could in terms of component choice and cable mnanagement.
Hope you all enjoy!









::My friend that shot these did these with a Canon S-90 P&S::

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img2638z.jpg/]























Next I will be Sleeving the USB, 1394 and other bottom feed pinouts when time permits.


----------



## coldroll

Wow nice PC and nice photography I'd be scared of the PC falling off that rock!


----------



## justarealguy

I'd never bring my computer out in to the desert like that.


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13924410*
> So we made another attempt this evening. The wind was pretty bad but we came up with what we think are good results with what we had. The sun provided some good lighting (the natural light I was wanting to produce the shots to answer the request earlier in the thread) once the clouds broke a bit. These shots should express the effort I put into making the build as clean as I could in terms of component choice and cable mnanagement.
> Hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::My friend that shot these did these with a Canon S-90 P&S::/
> 
> Next I will be Sleeving the USB, 1394 and other bottom feed pinouts when time permits.


Oh man where is that exactly? That's my home!! I'm from Apple Valley!


----------



## justarealguy

Please don't quote multiple pictures







.


----------



## Elmateo487

Sorry, new around here, :WTH:


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll;13925028*
> Wow nice PC and nice photography I'd be scared of the PC falling off that rock!


I was right outside arms reach on most. A few gusts had me worried. In a few of them I am tucked behind my case. If you look hard enough you can see parts of me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13925048*
> I'd never bring my computer out in to the desert like that.


...hhmm; don't know where you are coming from on this. Maybe because the elements? If so it's no different than how we in "Out in The desert like that" compute with our windows open where a stable rock is no different that the stable surface of a desk. It's Dusty out here. That can sound Somewhat offensive; would not expect that from a moderator. Or maybe I just did a good job of making it look risky with my rig 65 feet up on a ridge?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmateo487;13925219*
> Oh man where is that exactly? That's my home!! I'm from Apple Valley!


Just a bit further up 395 from you.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13925746*
> ...hhmm; don't know where you are coming from on this. Maybe because the elements? If so it's no different than how we in "Out in The desert like that" compute with our windows open where a stable rock is no different that the stable surface of a desk. It's Dusty out here. That can sound Somewhat offensive; would not expect that from a moderator. Or maybe I just did a good job of making it look risky with my rig 65 feet up on a ridge?


Offensive? My personal preference that I wouldn't take my computer outside and prop it up on a rock? My computer is my baby, and she doesn't go in the car unless it has to. Every time my PC goes for a ride _something_ doesn't work quite right.

Taking 'offense' to something is generally baseless. For example, you accusing me of offending you in itself can be viewed as offensive







. It's a bit of a roundabout I try not to concern myself with.


----------



## ski-bum

Looks completly differant without all the blue lighting.

Is that an "advanced" case or did you paint that?

Why two sli bridges?


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13926038*
> Looks completly differant without all the blue lighting.
> 
> Is that an "advanced" case or did you paint that?
> 
> Why two sli bridges?


~Yes it does look quite different. I am suprised myself. The orginal shoot was to unfurl what the rig looks like when in use in my gaming area. Some members of the thread were interested in some natural light shots to see the inside better.
~The case is a regular HAF-932. I had to prep and paint the interior myself. I did not mind even though someone pointed out there was a version that came out just after I purchased mine for $20 more w/ prepped interior which I would have went for. If you look closely you can see where the case has minor scrapes here and there.
~This perticular rig was built around budget. I feel honored happy people nominate it for the HAF of the month since it is a simple build at heart.
~I run two bridges knowing it gives no benefit/nor takes away from performance I just like two bridges. No harm just preferred.









Since this daily machine is up and running I am about to pillage my older gaming rig and start building my main rig. Still torn between HAF-X and 600T though......


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13926235*
> ~Yes it does look quite different. I am suprised myself. The orginal shoot was to unfurl what the rig looks like when in use in my gaming area. Some members of the thread were interested in some natural light shots to see the inside better.
> ~The case is a regular HAF-932. I had to prep and paint the interior myself. I did not mind even though someone pointed out there was a version that came out just after I purchased mine for $20 more w/ prepped interior which I would have went for. If you look closely you can see where the case has minor scrapes here and there.
> ~This perticular rig was built around budget. I feel honored happy people nominate it for the HAF of the month since it is a simple build at heart.
> ~I run two bridges knowing it gives no benefit/nor takes away from performance I just like two bridges. No harm just preferred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this daily machine is up and running I am about to pillage my older gaming rig and start building my main rig. Still torn between HAF-X and 600T though......


Well it looks great whether lit up in a room, or au naturel in the desert
I thought the second round of shots was even better, the evening sun really adds to the effect.

Tough decision on the case for the next build. If you have narrowed it down to those two cases, it helps, but both have their pros and cons.
Personally I think the 600T is the "looker", but the HAF X would be the "performer". But having done a 932, maybe you do want something different, a HAF X is quite similar, the Corsair is quite different.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey I figured I would ask here before venturing out to the retail world. Does anyone have a case for sale. I need one for ny second build. The cheap thermaltake black widow soprano RS 101 that I bought from best buy isn't cutting it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13926648*
> Well it looks great whether lit up in a room, or au naturel in the desert
> I thought the second round of shots was even better, the evening sun really adds to the effect.
> 
> Tough decision on the case for the next build. If you have narrowed it down to those two cases, it helps, but both have their pros and cons.
> Personally I think the 600T is the "looker", but the HAF X would be the "performer". But having done a 932, maybe you do want something different, a HAF X is quite similar, the Corsair is quite different.


I agree with you. I think You hit it right. IMHO the HAF series can really push the cooling envelope due to perforated design when one chooses to air cool. Though not bad with the space inside when crossing over to LC either. If I did I would be choosing the 600T to get the full acrylic window. It's just so sexy. If I do choose to go 600T I have decided it will be a deeper investment since I will end up LC'ing that one if so. On the other hand
I do like the idea of having twin HAF series cases next to eachtoher. Like two freight trains ready to go.

I want to run pure white lighting this time; almost that Xenon HID look. I game with rather large headphones (Corsair HS1A's) on so loudness from fans doesn't bother me and I really like aircooling now days. The more I weigh the pros I lean towards HAF-X vs. a pure aesthetic allure of the 600T with the MNTPC window. I really want to leave the complete window alone but I really benefit from having the wall of fans on the HAF evacuating the heat bloom on my MSI TWIN FROZR's.

I have read some threads with heat comparisons when people transfer the internals over to their new 600T reporting considerably higher temps than in their old case. An Antec 900 example comes to mind. So many conditions/parameters running through my head. If I find a solution that is cost effective that yields the aesthetics of the windowed 600T it's still in the running as I am def not feeling the new 500R/400R they just released.

If there were a brushed aluminum (800D'esque/Lian Li'esque) version with T6061 Aluminum Billet front panel of the HAF available it would def be a no brainer....Well for my taste anyways.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Now all you need to do is to get a shot of your HAF staring down a coyote.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quick fan question(s):

First are the decreased life expectancy and potential rpm of http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-120mm-Silent-Value/dp/B000O8I474/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1308496712&sr=8-3]these fans[/URL] acceptable versus http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-120mm-Green-Case/dp/B0026ZPFC0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1308496712&sr=8-7]this one[/URL]. It's hard to beat 4 fans for the price of 1 1/3. I'm going to be using this as a bottom intake mount and may have it hooked up to a control. Also, does pwm matter at all outside the realm of mobo headers (i.e. using with a control)?

Also, would [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FCooler-Master-R4-LUS-07AB-GP-MegaFlow-200mm%2Fdp%2FB002FRLEIS%2Fref%3Dsr_1_2%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1308498295%26sr%3D8-2]http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-R4-LUS-07AB-GP-MegaFlow-200mm/dp/B002FRLEIS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308498295&sr=8-2"]this[/ame[/URL]] be sufficient as a side intake fan mounted on the mesh?

Thanks guys.

EDIT: Damnit! Sorry for the double post.

EDIT2: Is it normal for the idle cpu temp to drop after a few days? Mine started out around 40C for the first day and as of last night in this morning it's been settling in the mid to low 30C range and still dropping. Is my cpu imploding or is this normal?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13926969*
> I agree with you. I think You hit it right. IMHO the HAF series can really push the cooling envelope due to perforated design when one chooses to air cool. Though not bad with the space inside when crossing over to LC either. If I did I would be choosing the 600T to get the full acrylic window. It's just so sexy. If I do choose to go 600T I have decided it will be a deeper investment since I will end up LC'ing that one if so. On the other hand
> I do like the idea of having twin HAF series cases next to eachtoher. Like two freight trains ready to go.
> 
> I want to run pure white lighting this time; almost that Xenon HID look. I game with rather large headphones (Corsair HS1A's) on so loudness from fans doesn't bother me and I really like aircooling now days. The more I weigh the pros I lean towards HAF-X vs. a pure aesthetic allure of the 600T with the MNTPC window. I really want to leave the complete window alone but I really benefit from having the wall of fans on the HAF evacuating the heat bloom on my MSI TWIN FROZR's.
> 
> I have read some threads with heat comparisons when people transfer the internals over to their new 600T reporting considerably higher temps than in their old case. An Antec 900 example comes to mind. So many conditions/parameters running through my head. If I find a solution that is cost effective that yields the aesthetics of the windowed 600T it's still in the running as I am def not feeling the new 500R/400R they just released.
> 
> If there were a brushed aluminum (800D'esque/Lian Li'esque) version with T6061 Aluminum Billet front panel of the HAF available it would def be a no brainer....Well for my taste anyways.


I went through a lot of cases over the past 12 years or so, no real pattern to some of my choices, just wanted to try a different one for the next build, sometimes before the next build
Ranging from the cheaper CM Centurions from several years ago, a couple Lian-Li's, some Antecs, (had both the 900 and 902), most recent case was a 690II. There were a few others, the most expensive being a CM 832 Stacker.
The Stacker was the case that I should have hung on to, being an aluminum full-tower, two psu locations, removable motherboard tray, four-fan side tray, etc. But I still wanted to move on.

I hope to stick with the 932 for a good while, so far my case fetish hasn't acted up yet


----------



## Ceadderman

Only way I take my baby outside is if she's got plenty of Distilled coolant to get along without me if she gets lost for a day or so.









I love those shots and it looks like the gauntlet was thrown down at my feet. Must retaliate.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13927460*
> Quick fan question(s):
> 
> First are the decreased life expectancy and potential rpm of these fans acceptable versus this one. It's hard to beat 4 fans for the price of 1 1/3. I'm going to be using this as a bottom intake mount and may have it hooked up to a control. Also, does pwm matter at all outside the realm of mobo headers (i.e. using with a control)?
> 
> Also, would this be sufficient as a side intake fan mounted on the mesh?
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT: Damnit! Sorry for the double post.
> 
> EDIT2: Is it normal for the idle cpu temp to drop after a few days? Mine started out around 40C for the first day and as of last night in this morning it's been settling in the mid to low 30C range and still dropping. Is my cpu imploding or is this normal?


It's tough to choose fans sometimes because of cost vs performance. I have used a lot of CM fans, still do, but mainly because of the bang for the buck factor. If I was wealthy, I'd use these:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971
but they are a bit too much for my budget.
I am tempted to say to go with the R4's in your link, I have a ton of them running now, and they aren't too bad. More expensive than the 4-fan "value pack", but still reasonable, and sometimes a bit less on sale.
I wouldn't worry about the pwm part, and the 200mm you linked looks like the correct oem CM fan for the 922.

Cpu's do implode sometimes, as long as your temps stay above -50C, you won't get too much condensation
Couldn't resist being a smart arse. I see varying cpu idle temps on different days but usually when the ambient outside temperature drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13927907*
> Only way I take my baby outside is if she's got plenty of Distilled coolant to get along without me if she gets lost for a day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those shots and it looks like the gauntlet was thrown down at my feet. Must retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Based on your listed location, that may be difficult


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13928028*
> It's tough to choose fans sometimes because of cost vs performance. I have used a lot of CM fans, still do, but mainly because of the bang for the buck factor. If I was wealthy, I'd use these:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971
> but they are a bit too much for my budget.
> I am tempted to say to go with the R4's in your link, I have a ton of them running now, and they aren't too bad. More expensive than the 4-fan "value pack", but still reasonable, and sometimes a bit less on sale.
> I wouldn't worry about the pwm part, and the 200mm you linked looks like the correct oem CM fan for the 922.
> 
> Cpu's do implode sometimes, as long as your temps stay above -50C, you won't get too much condensation
> Couldn't resist being a smart arse. I see varying cpu idle temps on different days but usually when the ambient outside temperature drops.


Yeah that fan is a lil' out of my budget. So you're saying go with the single led fan? You said "R4" and as far as I can tell they are both labeled R4 fans with different specs.

Well, speedfan seems to think my cpu is -60C, so maybe I should be worried.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13928283*
> Yeah that fan is a lil' out of my budget. So you're saying go with the single led fan? You said "R4" and as far as I can tell they are both labeled R4 fans with different specs.
> 
> Well, speedfan seems to think my cpu is -60C, so maybe I should be worried.


Please do not get the R4 green fans. I've had the most horrid luck with them. Not only do they have pretty terrible static pressure compared to more expensive models but I've had three that I've bought start failing within a year (noisy, grinding bearings). I know a lot of people like em but they just never seemed to have worked for me.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13928447*
> Please do not get the R4 green fans. I've had the most horrid luck with them. Not only do they have pretty terrible static pressure compared to more expensive models but I've had three that I've bought start failing within a year (noisy, grinding bearings). I know a lot of people like em but they just never seemed to have worked for me.


Lovely. I don't particularly like the glow in the dark, masterchief-laser-of-death fans much anyway. Would the 4 pack be alright or is there another fan under $15 that you'd recommend? Also, does the 200mm fan exhibit the same problems as the 120mm?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13928477*
> Lovely. I don't particularly like the glow in the dark, masterchief-laser-of-death fans much anyway. Would the 4 pack be alright or is there another fan under $15 that you'd recommend? Also, does the 200mm fan exhibit the same problems as the 120mm?


I've never had a problem with the 200mm fans myself. Do the fans have to be 25mm thick or can they be 38mm? If you can stand 28 you may want to check out the Scythe Ultra Kaze Series.
http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-Low-1000rpm-pr-3938.html
http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-Medium-2000rpm-pr-3939.html
http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-High-pr-3940.html
Jab-tech also has really good deals on fans, so I usually recommend that people look there first.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13928283*
> Yeah that fan is a lil' out of my budget. So you're saying go with the single led fan? You said "R4" and as far as I can tell they are both labeled R4 fans with different specs.
> 
> Well, speedfan seems to think my cpu is -60C, so maybe I should be worried.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13928447*
> Please do not get the R4 green fans. I've had the most horrid luck with them. Not only do they have pretty terrible static pressure compared to more expensive models but I've had three that I've bought start failing within a year (noisy, grinding bearings). I know a lot of people like em but they just never seemed to have worked for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13928541*
> I've never had a problem with the 200mm fans myself. Do the fans have to be 25mm thick or can they be 38mm? If you can stand 28 you may want to check out the Scythe Ultra Kaze Series.
> http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-Low-1000rpm-pr-3938.html
> http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-Medium-2000rpm-pr-3939.html
> http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-High-pr-3940.html
> Jab-tech also has really good deals on fans, so I usually recommend that people look there first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13928477*
> Lovely. I don't particularly like the glow in the dark, masterchief-laser-of-death fans much anyway. Would the 4 pack be alright or is there another fan under $15 that you'd recommend? Also, does the 200mm fan exhibit the same problems as the 120mm?


I'm going to let you and Klue discuss the merits of which fans to get.
With all the different brands, and the fact that any given fan can be liked by one guy and not liked by another guy. It can become like a discussion of whether to go with AMD or Nvidia for a video card:doh:

Regarding your bizarre cpu temps., have you tried using RealTemp to measure your cpu temperature?
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
It's a free utility that works well, well at least for me it does


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13929181*
> I'm going to let you and Klue discuss the merits of which fans to get.
> With all the different brands, and the fact that any given fan can be liked by one guy and not liked by another guy. It can become like a discussion of whether to go with AMD or Nvidia for a video card:doh:
> 
> Regarding your bizarre cpu temps., have you tried using RealTemp to measure your cpu temperature?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
> It's a free utility that works well, well at least for me it does


I'm fine with CM fans as long as they work. My cpu temp in asus software (came on my mobo disc) sensor monitor gives me a reading of about 32C idle, so I'm not worried. GOing to be dling more software for monitoring though.


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13927907*
> Only way I take my baby outside is if she's got plenty of Distilled coolant to get along without me if she gets lost for a day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those shots and it looks like the gauntlet was thrown down at my feet. Must retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks. Your rig is awesome as well. I do this more for eye candy for the thread rather than competition. My little basic budget build is outclassed by you two. But I don't mind trying to make it look good.
LOL , I'm being kicked off of it right now so my 5yr old (the one that chose the blue) wants to play Max&Ruby games on Nick Jr. hahaha


----------



## steamboat

figured i'd pop in and give you guys a sneak peak at some of the hardware going into my case mod this year


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13929539*
> Thanks. Your rig is awesome as well. I do this more for eye candy for the thread rather than competition. My little basic budget build is outclassed by you two. But I don't mind trying to make it look good.
> LOL , I'm being kicked off of it right now so my 5yr old (the one that chose the blue) wants to play Max&Ruby games on Nick Jr. hahaha










I'm glad I don't have those problems. Yet.









@Infinite... Go to Performance-PCs'.com and check out the Yate-Loon 120s'. You can get them in Red Blue or Green flavors and you can get them for as little as $4 each when you buy them unsleeved(trust me you don't want their sleeving) and unclipped. I can show you how to remove Molex connections if you just want to run them off MoBo headers with the 3 pin connections.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Heavy MG

@ Blech,beautiful shots of your 932.

Does removing the empty HDD holders noticeably improve airflow?


----------



## Blech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*


@ Blech,beautiful shots of your 932.

Does removing the empty HDD holders noticeably improve airflow?


~Thank you kindly. I am glad you enjoyed the pics.









~I can feel good pressure from that front fan when I place my hand between the 6950s and the back of the rack. The rack has rounded edges (almost like mini venturi stacks) but still has vertical flat faces that obstruct airflow. I will grab a small lab airflow meter from work and make some comparisons as I am interested in the difference as well.

I have been wanting to move my hardrive up above in the optical drive area and use my dremel to drill out the rivets and rid the bottom bay altogether. I am getting real good flow from the front 200 but I imagine it will improve if I get rid of the rack. The 4 Rosewills push into the side and the 120mm Xigmatek Pushes upwards through the snake nest behind the PSU. Overall I am happy with my cooling solution.
Typical session I will see:
CPU across all 4 37Âºc ~38Âºc idle 56Âºc max blast durations w/ 44Âºc common while raiding in WOW (mild 4.4ghz atm)
GPU 1 38Âºc idle 58Âºc~65Âºc general gaming "crossfinity" 5960 x 1080 (2to4AA) *
GPU 2 44Âºc idle 58Âºc~65Âºc general gaming "crossfinity" 5960 x 1080 (2to4AA) *
*yes I do know that WOW is not a benchmark but it's the only game I play on this machine for reference of real world scenario. 
Considering the TWIN FROZR open heatsink design with 4 x 80mm fans the HAF series with the open perforated case design (alleviates potential pressure problems) rids the heat bloom caused by the cards really well when you have enough air coming into the area.

Since I work in T&E I love to test and try different configurations and note results for comparison/reference to influence potential future builds.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13927460*
> Quick fan question(s):
> 
> First are the decreased life expectancy and potential rpm of these fans acceptable versus this one. It's hard to beat 4 fans for the price of 1 1/3. I'm going to be using this as a bottom intake mount and may have it hooked up to a control. Also, does pwm matter at all outside the realm of mobo headers (i.e. using with a control)?
> 
> Also, would this be sufficient as a side intake fan mounted on the mesh?
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT: Damnit! Sorry for the double post.
> 
> EDIT2: Is it normal for the idle cpu temp to drop after a few days? Mine started out around 40C for the first day and as of last night in this morning it's been settling in the mid to low 30C range and still dropping. Is my cpu imploding or is this normal?


The fans in the 4 pack are the cheapo 120 fans that CM ships in a lot of their cases. They are cheap, quiet, but have no static pressure to speak (so are useless on heatsinks) and move very little air (they don't come close to the 4cfm in their specs). I wouldn't pay more than a buck a piece for them, and that would include shipping. If you don't care about LED lights and just want some good solid black fans that will move some air, have decent static pressure, won't break the bank, and aren't too loud get some Yate Loon D12SM-12's (Medium Speeds) for case fans. They also work fairly well as cpu heatsink fans, but they work best in a push/pull setup. Used like that they provide about the same temps (normally within 1-2C) of the higher speed and noisier High Speed D12SH-12 Yate used by itself, but considerably quieter. The High Speeds have more static pressure and move more air, but they are noticeably louder. If you want super quiet ones get their D12SL-12 Low Speeds. They are fine as case fans, but don't do very well on heatsinks.

If the opening can accomodate a 140mm fan, then go with either the Yate Loon D12SL-14 Low Speed or D12SM-14 Medium Speed fans. They are even quieter than their 120mm equivalents, but move the same amount of air. Their output is less focused than the 120mm fans so their static pressure is lower and they don't work quite as well on heatsinks, but as case fans they do fine.

Yate's are nice in that they can be picked up fairly inexpensively (sometimes for as little as $4 each for the 120s). With a bit of care they will last a long time. By that I mean lubricating them just prior to installing them and then once or twice a year (once if they are mounted blowing side to side and twice if they are mounted blowing up and down due to their sleeve bearing), but any sleeve bearing fan needs the same care to last.

Finally, you don't need hundreds of cfm's of air moving through a case to get good cooling so fans like those San Aces and Deltas are overkill. They are good for heatinks and rads for extreme cooling, but for case cooling direction and patterns of air are more important than massive amounts of airflow. Too much airflow through a case can be worse than not enough. I know in my CM Storm Sniper (which as far as I can tell is essentially the same chassis as the HAF 922 with different side panels and front and top bezels) I get the same cooling with just the standard 200 top and front fan and a Medium Speed Yate in the rear than I do with the 200 in the side panel. I can turn the fan speed of the two 200 fans down to their minimum and the temps are within 1C of what they are turned up to full speed (the rear exhaust MS Yate runs full speed all of the time). I'm still doing some testing, but more fans and more airflow doesn't seem to decrease temps in it. And I'm talking under 100% load too, not at idle. I get the same results on my Beta EVO case. More fans only made the case louder, not cooler. In fact, more airflow causes more problems than it fixes for me in that it is making it difficult to not over cool my hard drives (which is just as hard on them as over heating them). I'm fighting to keep the temps at 28C which is below the 30C minimum that hard drives should maintain for maximum life (hard drives should remain between 30 and 45C).


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13933848*
> The fans in the 4 pack are the cheapo 120 fans that CM ships in a lot of their cases. They are cheap, quiet, but have no static pressure to speak (so are useless on heatsinks) and move very little air (they don't come close to the 4cfm in their specs). I wouldn't pay more than a buck a piece for them, and that would include shipping. If you don't care about LED lights and just want some good solid black fans that will move some air, have decent static pressure, won't break the bank, and aren't too loud get some Yate Loon D12SM-12's (Medium Speeds) for case fans. They also work fairly well as cpu heatsink fans, but they work best in a push/pull setup. Used like that they provide about the same temps (normally within 1-2C) of the higher speed and noisier High Speed D12SH-12 Yate used by itself, but considerably quieter. The High Speeds have more static pressure and move more air, but they are noticeably louder. If you want super quiet ones get their D12SL-12 Low Speeds. They are fine as case fans, but don't do very well on heatsinks.
> 
> If the opening can accomodate a 140mm fan, then go with either the Yate Loon D12SL-14 Low Speed or D12SM-14 Medium Speed fans. They are even quieter than their 120mm equivalents, but move the same amount of air. Their output is less focused than the 120mm fans so their static pressure is lower and they don't work quite as well on heatsinks, but as case fans they do fine.
> 
> Yate's are nice in that they can be picked up fairly inexpensively (sometimes for as little as $4 each for the 120s). With a bit of care they will last a long time. By that I mean lubricating them just prior to installing them and then once or twice a year (once if they are mounted blowing side to side and twice if they are mounted blowing up and down due to their sleeve bearing), but any sleeve bearing fan needs the same care to last.
> 
> Finally, you don't need hundreds of cfm's of air moving through a case to get good cooling so fans like those San Aces and Deltas are overkill. They are good for heatinks and rads for extreme cooling, but for case cooling direction and patterns of air are more important than massive amounts of airflow. Too much airflow through a case can be worse than not enough. I know in my CM Storm Sniper (which as far as I can tell is essentially the same chassis as the HAF 922 with different side panels and front and top bezels) I get the same cooling with just the standard 200 top and front fan and a Medium Speed Yate in the rear than I do with the 200 in the side panel. I can turn the fan speed of the two 200 fans down to their minimum and the temps are within 1C of what they are turned up to full speed (the rear exhaust MS Yate runs full speed all of the time). I'm still doing some testing, but more fans and more airflow doesn't seem to decrease temps in it. And I'm talking under 100% load too, not at idle. I get the same results on my Beta EVO case. More fans only made the case louder, not cooler. In fact, more airflow causes more problems than it fixes for me in that it is making it difficult to not over cool my hard drives (which is just as hard on them as over heating them). I'm fighting to keep the temps at 28C which is below the 30C minimum that hard drives should maintain for maximum life (hard drives should remain between 30 and 45C).


Wow, that's a lot to think about. I've been kind of moving away from the idea of adding any fans as it is, and this just re-affirms it. However, do you think it would be worth switching out any of the stock fans (like your yate loon in the rear) with better quality components? Also, would adding a controller be worth it with the stock fans alone (taking into account my mobo)? I haven't done anything intensive yet besides a few quick benchmarks so I'm not sure exactly what I'm dealing with at load.

EDIT: Also, I've spent a while wading through benchmarks/system monitors, but I can;t seem to find one that could do an initial load test and give me an average/min-max temp read-out during the entirety of that test. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG;13932693*
> @ Blech,beautiful shots of your 932.
> 
> Does removing the empty HDD holders noticeably improve airflow?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13933395*
> ~Thank you kindly. I am glad you enjoyed the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~I can feel good pressure from that front fan when I place my hand between the 6950s and the back of the rack. The rack has rounded edges (almost like mini venturi stacks) but still has vertical flat faces that obstruct airflow. I will grab a small lab airflow meter from work and make some comparisons as I am interested in the difference as well.
> 
> I have been wanting to move my hardrive up above in the optical drive area and use my dremel to drill out the rivets and rid the bottom bay altogether. I am getting real good flow from the front 200 but I imagine it will improve if I get rid of the rack. The 4 Rosewills push into the side and the 120mm Xigmatek Pushes upwards through the snake nest behind the PSU. Overall I am happy with my cooling solution.
> Typical session I will see:
> CPU across all 4 37ºc ~38ºc idle 56ºc max blast durations w/ 44ºc common while raiding in WOW (mild 4.4ghz atm)
> GPU 1 38ºc idle 58ºc~65ºc general gaming "crossfinity" 5960 x 1080 (2to4AA) *
> GPU 2 44ºc idle 58ºc~65ºc general gaming "crossfinity" 5960 x 1080 (2to4AA) *
> *yes I do know that WOW is not a benchmark but it's the only game I play on this machine for reference of real world scenario.
> Considering the TWIN FROZR open heatsink design with 4 x 80mm fans the HAF series with the open perforated case design (alleviates potential pressure problems) rids the heat bloom caused by the cards really well when you have enough air coming into the area.
> 
> Since I work in T&E I love to test and try different configurations and note results for comparison/reference to influence potential future builds.












I've been removing the hard drive cages from my cases for a long time, to maximize the airflow. If you are using a lot of drives, then this isn't always practical, but I only use one hard drive so it goes into the 5&1/4 bay area quite nicely. I have an additional 120mm R4 fan in the front bay area above the bottom fan, and have since mounted another directly in front of the video cards (not shown in photo). Removing the rivets is a bit of a pain, but accomplishes the goal.
The 120mm fan I subbed for the stock 230mm looks puny in it's place, but sends a good concentrated blast of air towards the cards, particularly with the additional 120mm in front of it.
Good stats you've compiled on the cpu temps. and on those lovely TwinFrozr-equipped 6950's.
Your airflow meter should provide some interesting readings, and help compare the differences in airflow with different arrangements.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13933964*
> Wow, that's a lot to think about. I've been kind of moving away from the idea of adding any fans as it is, and this just re-affirms it. However, do you think it would be worth switching out any of the stock fans (like your yate loon in the rear) with better quality components? Also, would adding a controller be worth it with the stock fans alone (taking into account my mobo)? I haven't done anything intensive yet besides a few quick benchmarks so I'm not sure exactly what I'm dealing with at load.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I've spent a while wading through benchmarks/system monitors, but I can;t seem to find one that could do an initial load test and give me an average/min-max temp read-out during the entirety of that test. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Replacing the rear exhaust fan would be worth it. The fan that comes with the Hyper 212+ is fine and wouldn't need to be replaced. If it was me I would probably pick up 3 of the D12SM-12's at a decent price and replace the rear exhaust fan with it and experiment with the other two in the bottom of the case blowing up (by the PSU) to see if it helps with your GPU temps and one in the 5.25" bays to see if that aids in cpu temps. SVC has them for $4 each when purchased 3 at a time. The Medium Speeds are nice in that they can be run without a controller and not get too loud.

If you install CoreTemp and configure it to load with Windows, run minimized, close to the system tray, and enable logging it will tell you what your temps were during the tests.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13934103*
> Replacing the rear exhaust fan would be worth it. The fan that comes with the Hyper 212+ is fine and wouldn't need to be replaced. If it was me I would probably pick up 3 of the D12SM-12's at a decent price and replace the rear exhaust fan with it and experiment with the other two in the bottom of the case blowing up (by the PSU) to see if it helps with your GPU temps and one in the 5.25" bays to see if that aids in cpu temps. SVC has them for $4 each when purchased 3 at a time. The Medium Speeds are nice in that they can be run without a controller and not get too loud.
> 
> If you install CoreTemp and configure it to load with Windows, run minimized, close to the system tray, and enable logging it will tell you what your temps were during the tests.


Those fans look like a sweet deal, but they're out of stock.







If I were to get 3 (probably will at that price) would I need anything extra to mount one in the 5.25" bay? I'm also not completely sure if getting a controller would be useful for me. I don't seem to be able to control any fan speeds through my mobo besides the q-fan, but on the other hand, turning knobs with no idea where exactly the rpms are resting seems fairly rudimentary.

I'll give that core temp a shot tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Use Zip Ties to mount one in the 5.25" drive bay. Send SVC an e-mail and ask them how long till they expect to get them back in stock. Other places have them in stock, but none of them at that price that I know of except Jab-Tech, and I wouldn't buy anything from them these days, especially Yate Loon Fans as they always carried some of the worst quality ones.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13934502*
> Use Zip Ties to mount one in the 5.25" drive bay. Send SVC an e-mail and ask them how long till they expect to get them back in stock. Other places have them in stock, but none of them at that price that I know of except Jab-Tech, and I wouldn't buy anything from them these days, especially Yate Loon Fans as they always carried some of the worst quality ones.


Yeah shot them an email a few minutes ago. I was just reading about the "counterfeit" and lower quality fans some sites offered and had myself a good laugh. Seems like counterfeiting a $4 item that isn't used much beyond the world of pc hobbyists would be a risky business venture.







Is xoxide.com reputable or should i just stick with svc?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13934574*
> Yeah shot them an email a few minutes ago. I was just reading about the "counterfeit" and lower quality fans some sites offered and had myself a good laugh. Seems like counterfeiting a $4 item that isn't used much beyond the world of pc hobbyists would be a risky business venture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is xoxide.com reputable or should i just stick with svc?


I ordered from them in the past once, and a friend of mine that showed me the site in the first place ordered I have to believe multiple times from them. I would trust them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13934574*
> Yeah shot them an email a few minutes ago. I was just reading about the "counterfeit" and lower quality fans some sites offered and had myself a good laugh. Seems like counterfeiting a $4 item that isn't used much beyond the world of pc hobbyists would be a risky business venture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is xoxide.com reputable or should i just stick with svc?


Xoxide is another of those places I don't order from, but a reliable source tells me that their Yates aren't that good and make an odd loud noise that isn't common to the ones sold any place else. That might only be on the High Speed ones, but I'm not a big fan of theirs. Sidewinders, Petra's, and Danger Den have the highest quality High Speeds, but you pay a couple of bucks more for them. No idea how the Medium or Low Speed ones sold at the various places match up.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'll see what SVC comes back with. I'm also thinking about grabbing a rheosmart 6 controller as they seem to have good reviews and, imo, look much better than the rheobus extreme. Thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Filters just came in! Much less substantial than I thought they would be. Kind of a stretch for $55; hope they work.

They are super-low profile though which is really nice.


----------



## Klue22

Hey guy's how's everyone doing!
I'd like anyone who hasn't done so already to check out the OCN [email protected] Team. Don't know what folding is? This should answer your questions. The reason I bring this up is that the Team Competition is in a severe need of members. Specifically a dual core (i3), X6/2500k, and 12 AMD GPUs. If you can fold for the majority of the day (20+ hours) then you fit the bill for being on a team. I don't want to pressure anyone but if you're looking for something to do with your high-powered hardware you should check it out. There are monthly prizes too as well as monthly 'foldathons' where the participants are eligible to be entered into prize drawings. If you have any questions just pm me.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey I know people have said that you can put multiple 120mm fans on top of the HAF X but does anyone know how many you can fit and also exactly how do you fit them up there? Im gonna get the Nvidia HAF X most likely (To go side by side with my standard HAF X) and I want to put the maximum amount of fans that I can. I heard that you can put 3 X 120mm fans up top but I have never figured out how to do it yet. I currently have 11 fans in my HAF X but I'd NEED MOAR FANS







lol


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13943242*
> Hey I know people have said that you can put multiple 120mm fans on top of the HAF X but does anyone know how many you can fit and also exactly how do you fit them up there? Im gonna get the Nvidia HAF X most likely (To go side by side with my standard HAF X) and I want to put the maximum amount of fans that I can. I heard that you can put 3 X 120mm fans up top but I have never figured out how to do it yet. I currently have 11 fans in my HAF X but I'd NEED MOAR FANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Have you considered getting a HAF 932 instead
One of the things I like about the 932 is it's ability to accept umpteen 120mm fans, as it has the proper 120mm holes almost everywhere, including the top which can accept as many as three.
I immediately replaced both 230mm fans in mine with an assortment of 120mm's when I got the case.
Also, you can put up to four 120mm fans in the standard door panel, the HAF X is restricted to a 200mm there. That would really give you moar fans
Every HAF X review I've seen mentions that the top holds two 200mm fans, but will accept a triple rad., as you mentioned.
In this review:
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1311/5/
There is a photo with the top removed, but it's unclear to me if 120mm fans could be bolted in there, possibly having to drill out some new holes?
Do consider the 932, it would make a good pal for your HAF X


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13934746*
> Xoxide is another of those places I don't order from, but a reliable source tells me that their Yates aren't that good and make an odd loud noise that isn't common to the ones sold any place else. That might only be on the High Speed ones, but I'm not a big fan of theirs. Sidewinders, Petra's, and Danger Den have the highest quality High Speeds, but you pay a couple of bucks more for them. No idea how the Medium or Low Speed ones sold at the various places match up.


I apologize if someone already mentioned this (I'm a couple days behind in my thread reading) but just wanted to mention another good place to get cheap and reliable YL's is Koolertek. I don't know if anyone has ever included these in the comparison of YLs, but at least for me, they were great fans, no odd noises, curved blades, label seems real.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Well, my damned monitor decided to finally die today. That buzzing noise that was annoying the crap at of me for the last month must have been a precursor. My room now wreaks of burnt electronics. Only had my rig up an running for two days and this happens... Hopefully Samsung has fast repair/exchange service (sent it out via ups today). In the meantime, does anyone know if this card reader would sit well in the HAF 922 bottom floppy drive slot?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13944294*
> Well, my damned monitor decided to finally die today. That buzzing noise that was annoying the crap at of me for the last month must have been a precursor. My room now wreaks of burnt electronics. Only had my rig up an running for two days and this happens... Hopefully Samsung has fast repair/exchange service (sent it out via ups today). In the meantime, does anyone know if this card reader would sit well in the HAF 122 bottom floppy drive slot?


That's the card reader I use. have had no problem with it since day one. Will fit in a floppy slot perfectly. Has a blue light that stays on all the time, if that matters to you.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13943994*
> Have you considered getting a HAF 932 instead
> One of the things I like about the 932 is it's ability to accept umpteen 120mm fans, as it has the proper 120mm holes almost everywhere, including the top which can accept as many as three.
> I immediately replaced both 230mm fans in mine with an assortment of 120mm's when I got the case.
> Also, you can put up to four 120mm fans in the standard door panel, the HAF X is restricted to a 200mm there. That would really give you moar fans
> Every HAF X review I've seen mentions that the top holds two 200mm fans, but will accept a triple rad., as you mentioned.
> In this review:
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1311/5/
> There is a photo with the top removed, but it's unclear to me if 120mm fans could be bolted in there, possibly having to drill out some new holes?
> Do consider the 932, it would make a good pal for your HAF X


I already have a HAF 932 door on my HAF X so that gave me an extra 4 120mm fans. I have been looking into the HAF 932 Advanced. Does anyone here have one? How is it?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## allpointsbulletin

my haf x is coming tomorrow! im wondering, if i purchase some other branded fans such as the gentle typhoon, will i see a noticeable difference in the temperature of my case?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13946317*
> I already have a HAF 932 door on my HAF X so that gave me an extra 4 120mm fans. I have been looking into the HAF 932 Advanced. Does anyone here have one? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


HAF 932 Advanced is the same as the 932, except for the Acrylic Door. You have a stock door so it would be a good purchase if you can get it for a reasonable price.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

The Advance isn't the same as the door. The Advance has the same door as the normal 932, it has a black interior, the GPU Duct (the one from the HAF X), USB 3.0 front panel (Well technically it is a 3.5" adapter put in a 5.25" bay) and I think that's it. But what I was wondering was how it is other than what I said above. Also, what sized sleeving and heat shrink do I need to sleeve Fans, the front panel wires, and the rest of my cables? Basically I need to know how much of each size (Both sleeving and heat shrink) to do a HAF X doing every cable on my ABS Dark Beret 1000w PSU and also the case cables from a HAF 932 and then also to do 10 X 120mm fans, 1X 140mm fan, and 1 X 140mm fan. I figure that I might as well sleeve everything before I put it in. I'd also like to do my original HAF X with 8 X 120mm fans, 3 X 200mm fans, and a 140mm fan but I can wait on that and just use the figures from my first sleeving job.


----------



## Ceadderman

One meter of shrink(I get two JiC) for every 10 meters of sleeve. You'll need single sleeve. If you hold off a bit on sleeving, I'm one of the testers for the FTW sleeving and having used MDPC & Furrletters Custom sleeving I'll be able to give you some reasonable feedback on the quality of the new stuff.

the 932 Advanced though is the same as the 932 with some of the upgrades from the X. i.e. GPU Cooling and stabilizer attachments. Yes there are minor differences but the Advanced is only slightly more up to date of the 932.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13946317*
> I already have a HAF 932 door on my HAF X so that gave me an extra 4 120mm fans. I have been looking into the HAF 932 Advanced. Does anyone here have one? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13946692*
> HAF 932 Advanced is the same as the 932, except for the Acrylic Door. You have a stock door so it would be a good purchase if you can get it for a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13947033*
> One meter of shrink(I get two JiC) for every 10 meters of sleeve. You'll need single sleeve. If you hold off a bit on sleeving, I'm one of the testers for the FTW sleeving and having used MDPC & Furrletters Custom sleeving I'll be able to give you some reasonable feedback on the quality of the new stuff.
> 
> the 932 Advanced though is the same as the 932 with some of the upgrades from the X. i.e. GPU Cooling and stabilizer attachments. Yes there are minor differences but the Advanced is only slightly more up to date of the 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13946939*
> The Advance isn't the same as the door. The Advance has the same door as the normal 932, it has a black interior, the GPU Duct (the one from the HAF X), USB 3.0 front panel (Well technically it is a 3.5" adapter put in a 5.25" bay) and I think that's it. But what I was wondering was how it is other than what I said above. Also, what sized sleeving and heat shrink do I need to sleeve Fans, the front panel wires, and the rest of my cables? Basically I need to know how much of each size (Both sleeving and heat shrink) to do a HAF X doing every cable on my ABS Dark Beret 1000w PSU and also the case cables from a HAF 932 and then also to do 10 X 120mm fans, 1X 140mm fan, and 1 X 140mm fan. I figure that I might as well sleeve everything before I put it in. I'd also like to do my original HAF X with 8 X 120mm fans, 3 X 200mm fans, and a 140mm fan but I can wait on that and just use the figures from my first sleeving job.


How do you like the 932 door on your HAF X with 4x120mm fans installed? I ask because I have the 932 Black Edition, which is the one with the full window (no ventilation). I do have a regular 932 door panel being shipped from the CM Store (only nineteen bucks, on sale), so I will have some more airflow on my 480's.

From your description, the 932 Advanced looks to be the best overall version of all the 932's. It has all the upgrades needed but still allows easy use of 120mm fans, as well as the included 230mm's. I don't know why they have 230mm fans in the 932 but 200mm's in the HAF X except for the front 230mm. Probably doesn't make much difference.
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6693


----------



## lawrencendlw

I love the door. Take my advice though, get a filter for it. I have 4 x 90 CFM fans which equals an extra 360 CFM from my door alone. Even though I have positive pressure (that's an understatement) its too overwhelming and sucks in the dust. I think I'm gonna seal the rest of the books and crannys and see if it helps because air is just coming out of everywhere. But I see a huge drop in temps on my GTX 480's in 3 way sli with the HAF 932 door vs the HAF x door. They never get above 70c and that's at 880 core with stock cooling. Defiantly use it. Paint it first though.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Comissar... 200=230 and 230=200.

It's the same mounting points. The body is different, but the blades and hub are the same.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13947033*
> One meter of shrink(I get two JiC) for every 10 meters of sleeve. You'll need single sleeve. If you hold off a bit on sleeving, I'm one of the testers for the FTW sleeving and having used MDPC & Furrletters Custom sleeving I'll be able to give you some reasonable feedback on the quality of the new stuff.
> 
> the 932 Advanced though is the same as the 932 with some of the upgrades from the X. i.e. GPU Cooling and stabilizer attachments. Yes there are minor differences but the Advanced is only slightly more up to date of the 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


OK well what size is single sleeve? 1/8", 1/4", 3/8", or 1/2"? Basically I am going to do single sleeving where I separate each individual cable and sleeve them each. Then I am going to sleeve my SATA Cables (probably 3/8" or 1/2" right?) and my case wires (How would I go about doing that? Separate each set of cables for what they are used for? I.E. take both cables for the HDD light and sleeve them together and so on? I think it would look the best that way.) I figure that since I am buying it now that I might as well get enough sleeving for both of my setups. My HAF X is done in a red and black theme where obviously the case is black inside and out but I accented with red on all of the grills for the 5.25" bays and my 200mm fan grills (the bottom front grill and both top 200mm fan grills). So what do you guys think I should do for a color scheme on my sleeving? Red and black sleeving (alternate between red sleeve and black sleeve) with either red or black heat shrink (probably use either red shrink on the red sleeve or alternate it and use the black shrink on red cables and red shrink on black cables)? Or should I just use all black sleeving and shrink since it looks real nice and clean plus you can't notice my sleeving mistakes as easily since it's all black







? Plus I can add some internal accents in red too. Like painting the buttons for the quick release 5.25" Drive bays and the handle parts for the 3.5" drive bays in red. Maybe paint my H100 Radiator in red too(Most likely not since I'm getting one of the first ones so chances are that there are going to be some bugs... Knock on wood).

Then my HAF 932 is going to be in a blue theme and maybe I'll accent it with white in the same way I did red on the HAF X. I let my wife pick the color scheme of my second case since she wouldn't let me get the HAF X Nvidia edition. She said it looked like an eyesore lol. I can't say I blame her. It's not for everyone but unfortunately for me... I really really like it. I might still try and sneak it past her. I heard that all of the green external parts have a rubbery type feel. Then again, I might not get it. I have 2 kids and stuff like that is a kid magnet. I already have a hard enough time keeping the kids away from my computers. I think that I'm going to duck tape them high up on the wall that way they can't touch them..... My kids, not the computers. I wouldn't risk my computers falling off of the walls because they were only held up there by duct tape. Gosh, what kind of animal do you guys take me for? lol









So anyways just a recap since I wrote a novel... More like a Harry Potter like series of novels.

Here are my basic questions:

1) What size sleeving and heat shrink do I need to get to sleeve all of my cables (Each of my cables from the Corsair AX1200, all my SATA Cables, my case fan wires, and all of my case wires in bunches. I.E the HDD light cables in one bunch, the power switch in another... ect.) with single sleeve?

2) What color Scheme do you think I should do for my Red and Black themed HAF X and in what type of order or sequence?

3) What color Scheme do you think I should do for my Blue and White Themed HAF 932 and in what type of order or sequence?

4) What parts on my HAF 932 do you think I should paint White and which parts should I paint blue?

5) Other than what I already have painted (The 5.25" Drive bays (Including my bottom 200mm fan cover) and the top 2 covers for my 200mm fans), what other parts do you think that I should paint Red on my HAF X?

6) Do you think that I should add a second color (other than the Black base of course.. but then again, black isn't so much a color than a lack of color right lol) to my HAF X or not? And if so what color/colors (No gay pride rainbows guys...)?

7) What do you guys think is the most effective way to duct tape my kids to the wall?

But on a serious note guys, I am open to any and all suggestions that you have. My cases are basically a blank pallet for you guys to help me cover. I really want them both to turn out nice so I can use as many suggestions as I can get from you guys and then after I get them all in then maybe I'll ask all of you guys to maybe vote or pick which one is overall the best idea. I know it will be you guys' concept but I will still have to do all of the work. FannBlade, let me know if you want me to do something like this in a separate thread or if your ok with me doing it here. Thanks in advanced guys for all of the help and great idea's that I know you will offer me. You guys are the best. Now it's time to head off to bed. I have a wife that has been begging me to come keep her warm but I have been chatting with you guys... see how much I love you guys? Either that or I just loathe my wife that much lol







Good night ladies and gents.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> ...So anyways just a recap since I wrote a novel... More like a Harry Potter like series of novels.
> 
> Here are my basic questions:
> 
> 1) What size sleeving and heat shrink do I need to get to sleeve all of my cables (Each of my cables from the Corsair AX1200, all my SATA Cables, my case fan wires, and all of my case wires in bunches. I.E the HDD light cables in one bunch, the power switch in another... ect.) with single sleeve?


Yes you will need single sleeve(1/8") and same size in 3:1 or 4:1 ratio shrink. Best way to figure out how much sleeving you'll need is to count the cables multiplied by length + 20%. The 20% should be plenty to cover anything you haven't thought of as well as fan and accessory cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> 2) What color Scheme do you think I should do for my Red and Black themed HAF X and in what type of order or sequence?


I think that's gonna be a spur of the moment thing. Whatever you choose as your primary color will be the sleeve you order the most of for that build.
i.e. 70% Black 30% Red etc. I did the Photo Negative scheme on mine. Red on Black and Black on Red. Whichever you do make sure to have plenty of Red shrink on hand because it splits easier as well as shows soot marks. Black shrink isn't nearly as hard to deal with as colored shrink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> 3) What color Scheme do you think I should do for my Blue and White Themed HAF 932 and in what type of order or sequence?


I would do 3 colors for this build. Blue, Grey and White. But again, you'll be using Black on your other build so it might be better to include some black. Only you're going to know when you start in on it what is and isn't going to look good to you. Since you're the guy that has to live with it once it's done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> 4) What parts on my HAF 932 do you think I should paint White and which parts should I paint blue?


Grills white. No blue and install blue LED fans. It'll really make that white stand out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> 5) Other than what I already have painted (The 5.25" Drive bays (Including my bottom 200mm fan cover) and the top 2 covers for my 200mm fans), what other parts do you think that I should paint Red on my HAF X?


If you paint anything on the Exterior of that X Red it's got to be the the plastic parts. But if you've already painted the grills then I would leave those Black. Paint the thumlatch housings Red, leave the buttons Black. Anything that sees a lot of fingers should not get painted or you'll see finger prints wearing the paint thin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> 6) Do you think that I should add a second color (other than the Black base of course.. but then again, black isn't so much a color than a lack of color right lol) to my HAF X or not? And if so what color/colors (No gay pride rainbows guys...)?


Oh poo! I was thinking Rainbow Coalition!







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> 7) What do you guys think is the most effective way to duct tape my kids to the wall?


Tape em back to back first. Then apply contact cement to the side that will be against the wall. Then use Gorilla Glue Brand Duct Tape to mount them. Preferably to the Ceiling.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13948993*
> But on a serious note guys, I am open to any and all suggestions that you have. My cases are basically a blank pallet for you guys to help me cover. I really want them both to turn out nice so I can use as many suggestions as I can get from you guys and then after I get them all in then maybe I'll ask all of you guys to maybe vote or pick which one is overall the best idea. I know it will be you guys' concept but I will still have to do all of the work. FannBlade, let me know if you want me to do something like this in a separate thread or if your ok with me doing it here. Thanks in advanced guys for all of the help and great idea's that I know you will offer me. You guys are the best. Now it's time to head off to bed. I have a wife that has been begging me to come keep her warm but I have been chatting with you guys... see how much I love you guys? Either that or I just loathe my wife that much lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night ladies and gents.


Klue is the HAF Boss now bro. Is his thread.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Thanks for the info and advise on the door.
Guess I won't totally get away without some painting now, but it's easy enough to do the inside of the 932 door panel.
Thanks for the info on the fans as well, I would just like to have to quote one size instead of either 200mm or 230mm!

Wow!
So much going on there, I have to say I like Ceadderman's suggestions for colors. Sleeving, I know nothing about other than it looks good
I know my wife would also advise against the Nvidia color scheme.
I have seen 932's painted in Nvidia colors though, I just googled a neat one, unfortunately it was posted on another forum.

Had another idea for the kids, velcro suits, like what Letterman did years ago when he wore one and jumped onto a velcro wall and stuck himself on it


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know, a lady got in trouble for literally duct taping her daughter to the wall and then video taping it and sending it to a bunch of people. It's just like that lady who taped her putting hot sauce in her kids mouth (the child lied to her) and the making him/her (Sorry i forgot the childs gender lol) take a cold shower. She then proceeded to send the tape in to Doctor Phil who played it on his show and there was a huge outrage from it. I dont see what's wrong with the whole hot sauce thing but maybe the shower was overboard.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allpointsbulletin;13946499*
> my haf x is coming tomorrow! im wondering, if i purchase some other branded fans such as the gentle typhoon, will i see a noticeable difference in the temperature of my case?


the airflow is fantastic in the haf-x i cant see why anybody wouldnt be happy with it at stock.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only fan that needs to be replaced is the stock fan at the rear of the case. That's normally a cheap and weak fan. The rest of the fans are great.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13955184*
> The only fan that needs to be replaced is the stock fan at the rear of the case. That's normally a cheap and weak fan. The rest of the fans are great.


Agreed. Stuck a Yate Loon in there and replaced the weak sauce CM 140. It really does help control the temps on my NB. When I need it a little cooler I just restart and jack the speeds up in the BIOS.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

I think life would be very boring if we left everything stock. And so would this forum
Can't afford to customize an old muscle car (let alone buy one at the prices they go for now) like I used to do back in the stone age.
Computers and modding go well together. Sure, maybe a HAF has fine airflow stock, but what if you want some red led fans to go with your black and red color scheme?
Or MDPC sleeving to dress up your wiring?
What if you're crazy (and deaf) and like running Deltas for the heck of it?
More power to you, I say


----------



## PapaSmurf

All good points DerComissar, but the question was would different fans give better temps and basically the answer is normally no with the exception of the rear case fan. In fact, I've spent the afternoon changing fans around in different combination on my Storm Sniper (essentially a HAF 922 with different bezels and side panels) and I get my best temps by removing the side panel fan (replacing the stock 200 with up to 4 High Speed Yates @ 88cfm each) and taping the opening shut (I'll eventually replace the screed with an acrylic window) and replacing the rear case fan with a High or Medium Speed Yate. Putting a fan in the bottom of the case did absolutely nothing and adding a Hi Speed Yate in the 5.25" drive bays only lowered load temps by 1C.

Now, different graphics cards might benefit from having a side panel fan, as would a water cooling system as it would blow air directly on the mosfets and vrms around the cpu socket area. I'm air cooled and using HD4670 which don't produce much heat so it doesn't help me.

Changing fans for aesthetic purposes is another concept entirely, but it has absolutely nothing to do with the question that was asked.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13956666*
> All good points DerComissar, but the question was would different fans give better temps and basically the answer is normally no with the exception of the rear case fan. In fact, I've spent the afternoon changing fans around in different combination on my Storm Sniper (essentially a HAF 922 with different bezels and side panels) and I get my best temps by removing the side panel fan (replacing the stock 200 with up to 4 High Speed Yates @ 88cfm each) and taping the opening shut (I'll eventually replace the screed with an acrylic window) and replacing the rear case fan with a High or Medium Speed Yate. Putting a fan in the bottom of the case did absolutely nothing and adding a Hi Speed Yate in the 5.25" drive bays only lowered load temps by 1C.
> 
> Now, different graphics cards might benefit from having a side panel fan, as would a water cooling system as it would blow air directly on the mosfets and vrms around the cpu socket area. I'm air cooled and using HD4670 which don't produce much heat so it doesn't help me.
> 
> Changing fans for aesthetic purposes is another concept entirely, but it has absolutely nothing to do with the question that was asked.


My previous post was all tongue-in-cheek, me cutting loose after working in a sweatshop all day
Actually, I was mainly replying to one post that basically said the HAF X has great airflow stock, why would anybody want to change anything? And that's fine for someone who doesn't, but there is nothing wrong with experimenting with different fan configurations, as many of us are doing.
Now, getting into your test results, which I had been looking forward to, as I mentioned in a previous post.
I like the Storm Sniper, it's a good looking case, almost bought one, but was won over by a 690II at the time.
I can see where replacing the stock CM generic rear case fan with a good quality fan like the Yates would benefit the airflow.
It was also interesting to see that a bottom fan did nothing and another in the front bay had next to no benefit.
You mentioned replacing the stock 200mm side panel fan with up to four high-speed Yates. That should provide much better airflow, I've heard several people post that the 200mm fans are not very good compared to a decent 120mm. Again, the 200mm is probably providing a more widely spaced airflow pattern, but with very little static pressure I would think.
But you mentioned eventually replacing the screen with an acrylic window.
So that would then be a fanless, unvented panel much like what I have now on my 932 BE?
I am hoping that the regular 932 "fan" panel will benefit my gpu temps. compared to the fully windowed one.
Strangely though, in my limited experiments with the windowed panel I bought for my previous 690II, putting one 120mm fan (all it had provision for) in the vented fan space on that door did nothing to improve my gpu temps.
I will do some informal testing when I get my regular HAF 932 panel later this week. I've only got a small selection of fans on hand to test with it, but I want to compare it first with no fan(s) as it still provides ventilation, then with a 230mm I removed from this case, a 200mm three-speed Antec "Big Boy" fan from an old Antec 900, and two 120mm's that I have on hand. Four decent 120mm's such as the Yates you tried would be interesting to try as well when I buy some more fans.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The main reason why side panel fans don't always help with temps is because all they end up doing is create turbulence. That turbulence coming in at a 90* angle to the front to back airflow disrupts that airflow which will quite often raise temps. Having a solid side panel with no venting what so ever helps create a wind tunnel like effect as none of the airflow can seep out through the screen/vents. That helps the air to flow smoothly which increases it's ability to expel the hot air out of the case.

If one adds too much airflow in through the side panel (or any incoming airflow) compared to the amount of exhaust it also causes the air to rotate around in the case instead of flowing thru the case. All of the air rotating around just ends up heating up and lowering it's cooling effect. That's why whether you prefer positive or negative pressue, you only want it to be 10 to 20% one way or the other from neutral as that keeps the flow patterns optimized for maximum cooling.

At times the benefits of the side panel fan(s) to aid in gpu cooling will over ride the overall turbulence it creates so one needs to try it themselves to see how it affects their specific hardware configuration. What works for one might not work for someone else.

And for the record, the Sniper wasn't my first choice, but the opportunity to get this one essentially free was too much to pass up. I just wish that Yate made their 200mm fans in UV Blue like they do their 120 and 140mm. I like that so much better than the clear CM fans with blue LEDs. I may end up replacing the stock 200's with some of the UV Blue High Speed Yates and run them off of the front fan controller to get the look I'm after. I just haven't had the time to see how that affects overall case temps yet. Over the past few days I've completely rebuilt three rigs and I just want to enjoy using them for now. I'm a bit tired of tinkering.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Speaking of temps + airflow, my CPU with stock HAF 922 fans has increased by an average of 2C idling since adding the DEMCifilters (top, bottom, side). I think it's due to the fact that the top exhaust fan drops by about 60 rpm when I apply the filter (using q-fan; I still haven;t figured out how to change them manually). Once more fans arrive at SVC at the end of the week, I'll grab a few and a controller and see how much the temps change.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You don't need filters on exhaust fans, only intake fans.


----------



## DerComissar

That really helps to explain the side panel fan dilemma. It makes sense, the normal front-to-back airflow being disrupted by the side air flow. Nonetheless, I'm going to see if anything changes with my configuration. Two panels makes for easy experimenting.
Can't turn down a free case, even a good sale price can sway my decisions.
Uv blue, I think that has a more subdued glow, almost neon-like, compared to the bright glow off most led fans. I had a uv setup years ago with uv blacklight cathode tubes and some uv blue plastic components, the fans were uv blue but without led's so they just glowed when the tubes were on. It did look cool


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13957998*
> You don't need filters on exhaust fans, only intake fans.


Yeah, not really sure why they even make a top filter. The only time I will use it is when my pc is off. Otherwise nice little filters. This old 26" lcd tv is killing me however. My dead monitor blows it away...







1360x768 native ftl. Not to mention I'm using a dvi-a to vga.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13957998*
> You don't need filters on exhaust fans, only intake fans.


Mmmm I have to say that you kinda do on these HAF cases. I have filters on Intake only and the top of my case gets a might dusty. Also the inside of the case gets dirty even though I have taped off the 5.25 bays that haven't been cleared of the plates and have taped off the HDD vents to stop dust from penetrating the system. I still get dust. The only areas where it can be coming in from are the Intakes, the Exhausts and the I/O plate grills. I'm going to be purchasing a 140 filter for the back and a dual 60 filter for the rear grill as well as solid Llian-Li I/O plates to stop dust entering there.

Once I've done that and dust is still an issue, then we'll know whether or not I'll have to get with DEMCiFlex and purchase the top filter for the 932.

I just bought my EK Classified block for my CPU. Soon as I sell my other stuff I'll be getting the rest of my water cooling gear. Just paid $115 for the block and 6 EK Black Nickel 13/19mm fittings and shipping.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


I think life would be very boring if we left everything stock. And so would this forum








Can't afford to customize an old muscle car (let alone buy one at the prices they go for now) like I used to do back in the stone age.
Computers and modding go well together. Sure, maybe a HAF has fine airflow stock, *but what if you want some red led fans to go with your black and red color scheme?
Or MDPC sleeving to dress up your wiring?
What if you're crazy (and deaf) and like running Deltas for the heck of it?*
More power to you, I say










...Now why does this sound strangely familiar??? Oh that's right, It's because you described me to the T. lol. Oh and by the way, I am partially deaf. I wasn't born that way though. That's what 4 years of working on the flight deck of a U.S. Naval Aircraft Carrier will do to you. I had the distinct pleasure of being the guy who would hook up the aircraft to the catapult (no they aren't like a mid-evil catapult. It's a horizontal catapult), duck walk it forward (While the aircraft's engines are on, oh and all that duck walking kills your knees too), and then after the aircraft brings it's engines to full power (with me still underneath it and usually less than a foot away from the intake of the engine) I would check everything to make sure that it was all connected correctly and then hopefully remember which aircraft I was under and hope to god that I remembered correctly and which way I was supposed to run out lol. I did that for about 2 years or so and then I got upgraded to be the guy who actually pushed the fire button which launches the aircraft. I tell you. There is no feeling better than that. It was a rush. Of course it was also mortifying at the same time. If you did one thing wrong then dozens of people could die instantly and then maybe dozens more over the course of the next few hours. Zero margin for error.... Anyways, How did I go from talking about computer cases to that?

[Segway]

What is the model number to the best Shin-Etsu that there is? Is it X23-7783D, X23-7762, or G751? Also, what is your guys' favorite thermal compound, grease, or pad and why? Also, where can I get it and what kind of results have you gotten vs some other popular thermal compound? Has anyone used Indigo Xtreme Thermal Pad for Intel Core i7 Processors? Also I hear that Tuniq TX-4is great stuff. Sorry for the Novel (AGAIN...) Thanks for any info you can give me. I'm ordering stuff tonight or perhaps tomorrow morning so hopefully you guys can sway me one way or the other before then so I can order some with my order.


----------



## Ceadderman

G751 is the best Shin-Etsu bro. It's the same as the AS5 but it cures in ~8hrs. Which is the reason why G751 is considered the best TIM around.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok so I painted some more if my HAF X last night and ordered my other case today. I decided to go with a second HAF X but this one is the Blue edition. It was overall cheaper than a HAF 932 advanced and buying blue fans separate. Here's a couple of pics I took of my paint job and forgive me because I only used my cell phone camera.

Edit: apparently I can't upload pics from my phone. I'll add then when I get to my computer.

Edit 2: ok here are the pics...

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh look it's the Emperor's new clothes. They look rather magnificent your royalness. What color will you get next time.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

If your referring to me lol... Im going to go with a White and Blue theme this time. Of course the base coat is going to be black as I don't feel like painting it all before I transfer it all to the new case. Im also going to do my sleeving soon. Im just going to use paracord as it looks great to me and its stupid cheap. I bought a couple extra Megaflow fans, some TX-4, and some Shin Etsu too. I just ordered it like an hour ago so i should maybe see it on Monday.


----------



## jetboy623

Add Me

I own a HAF 922


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know, I was a little pissed that they didn't put the HAF logo anywhere on the HAF X. It's kinda there signature. It really bugged me for some reason.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know, I was a little pissed that they didn't put the HAF logo anywhere on the HAF X. It's kinda there signature. It really bugged me for some reason.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


That's what crayons are for!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I though crayons were for my kids to draw on my walls (and any and everything else including my 50" TV) with. That and markers. But seriously, I don't know why it irked me but it just does. It makes me feel like I got ripped off lol.


----------



## jetboy623

Wait, did I do that correctly? I typed "Add me", so will I be added to the list?


----------



## pwnography6

Quick question i seem to remeber reading a while ago that the haf 932 is compatible with the side panels from the storm or cosomos cases can anyone verify this for me i cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetboy623*


Wait, did I do that correctly? I typed "Add me", so will I be added to the list?


Yeah you should be fine. You gave proof about having a HAF Case.

As for the case door, I'm not sure if they will interchange. I know that the HAF 932 door will fit on the HAF X and vice versa and that is because the metal case part for both cases are identical. It's all the plastic that's different.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


...Now why does this sound strangely familiar??? Oh that's right, It's because you described me to the T. lol. Oh and by the way, I am partially deaf. I wasn't born that way though. That's what 4 years of working on the flight deck of a U.S. Naval Aircraft Carrier will do to you.


The decibels there must rival a 252cfm Delta, for sure. My hearing isn't perfect either, but I'm glad not to have to use hearing aids or anything like that yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Ok so I painted some more if my HAF X last night and ordered my other case today. I decided to go with a second HAF X but this one is the Blue edition. It was overall cheaper than a HAF 932 advanced and buying blue fans separate. Here's a couple of pics I took of my paint job and forgive me because I only used my cell phone camera.


Going to look good when it's done.
Good deal on the HAF X, works out to be a better value than a 932 Advanced would have been.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh look it's the Emperor's new clothes. They look rather magnificent your royalness. What color will you get next time.









~Ceadder










lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know, I was a little pissed that they didn't put the HAF logo anywhere on the HAF X. It's kinda there signature. It really bugged me for some reason.


Never noticed that. If you could get some kind of some military-type stencils and spray paint the logo on, it would probably look better than the original.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


Quick question i seem to remeber reading a while ago that the haf 932 is compatible with the side panels from the storm or cosomos cases can anyone verify this for me i cant seem to find it anywhere.


922 are. Storm cases are compatible because they are Mids. Cosmos are not because they are cut differently. Maybe newer Cosmos are compatible I don't know but the earlier models were more diamond shaped and had inner latches that locked the door into place.









@ldlw... I made mention of the Emperor's new clothes cause you said you posted pics but none appeared. Pics bro or it didn't happen.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

Isn't it only the Storm Sniper and 922 that can interchange side panels? From what I can tell they use the same chassis (5 x 5.25 and 5 x 3.5" bays). While the Storm Scout uses the same drive bay configuration, it's smaller than the Sniper and 922 so I don't see their side panels being interchangeable, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm pretty sure that Scouts and Snipers are the same size only their tops make them different from each other. Now obviously not having owned either of them I could be wrong but we have a guy here that has a door from one of them on his 922 and CM showed that the door was interchangeable last time I was on their site looking for parts to get for my 932. They have a good habit of listing off compatibilities.









~Ceadder


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Scout is a good 3 inches shorter front to back than the Sniper (19" vs 22"). The chassis of the Scout is also less than the Sniper, but I'm not sure how much due to the different top bezels on them and no bottom bezel on the Scout at all.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm now that's interesting. Might it be the metal chassis is the same, but the ABS portions are different?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mav2000

Storm Sniper and HAF 922 side panels fit each other. The Scout is smaller.

HAF 932 and HAF X side panels fit each other as well. The HAF X has more PCI slots and has done away with the extra PSU option on top, otherwise, size wise they are the same.


----------



## levontraut

hey guys. we are listed in coolermasters facebook page. and they give the link directly here as well.


----------



## DLioN

*Photo Session August 2010. . .*


----------



## alwang17

Well I just did a de-dusting of my computer since I haven't done so in a few months. Wasn't quite as bad as the last time, but I didn't have it running 24/7 like before. Anyway, Although there's tons of room, I feel like the front panel cables are too thick. Had to do a lot of creative wiring to keep the side panel from bulging out too much while keep them hidden. WANT MOAR SPACE.


----------



## SammyG

Add Me!

Hi everybody this is my first build using parts that were all brand new. Not that powerful compared to some of your guys stuff but for me it's still very







compared to anything I've had before.

Here is Mr.Clarke. I think next month I'm probably going to re paint it with a better necromorph and maybe a bit darker gold/copper. Right now the left panel is just black like it came so theres no pictures but I plan to change it into a USG Ishimura logo.


----------



## GasMan320

Hi guys!

I have a CM HAF X arriving tomorrow and I was looking forward to putting it all together sometime this weekend. Can someone recommend some red LED fans for the top two fans and for the door and back also? The person I'm building this for really wants the red lights on it.

Also, do I need to buy filters for the case? If so, what brand/model should I get? Thank you everyone!


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;13976179*
> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a CM HAF X arriving tomorrow and I was looking forward to putting it all together sometime this weekend. Can someone recommend some red LED fans for the top two fans and for the door and back also? The person I'm building this for really wants the red lights on it.
> 
> Also, do I need to buy filters for the case? If so, what brand/model should I get? Thank you everyone!


Get the fans that the case is meant for. The standard Cooler Master Red LED fans. Click this link:
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-R4-LUS-07AB-GP-MegaFlow-200mm/dp/B002FRLEIS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1308846329&sr=8-7]Amazon.com: Cooler Master R4-LUS-07AB-GP MegaFlow 200mm LED Case Fan (Blue): Electronics[/URL]
The HAF X should already come with dust covers all around!


----------



## kiwiasian

1) Does anyone own an XSPC kit and have a HAF X

2) Does anyone know where I can buy another PSU cover (it's not on the CM parts store)


----------



## Elmateo487

1) I do. Pm with any questions you have


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;13976179*
> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a CM HAF X arriving tomorrow and I was looking forward to putting it all together sometime this weekend. Can someone recommend some red LED fans for the top two fans and for the door and back also? The person I'm building this for really wants the red lights on it.
> 
> Also, do I need to buy filters for the case? If so, what brand/model should I get? Thank you everyone!


It has filters on the intakes. But to be honest the only filter that does anything is the front one. The side filter is more of a gate. Blocks big things, but it surely doesn't filter out dust. So I added pantyhose around the fans to filter out the dust because I was tired of dust getting into my computer. The top and rear fan do not have filters as they are exhaust. Since my rear is intake now I added my own filter to it.

Also go with the fans that were suggested. Great fans and quite


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmateo487;13977394*
> It has filters on the intakes. But to be honest the only filter that does anything is the front one. The side filter is more of a gate. Blocks big things, but it surely doesn't filter out dust. So I added pantyhose around the fans to filter out the dust because I was tired of dust getting into my computer. The top and rear fan do not have filters as they are exhaust. Since my rear is intake now I added my own filter to it.
> 
> Also go with the fans that were suggested. Great fans and quite


Thank you for the response! How clean and neat was the pantyhose filter technique? Would it be better if I picked up some cheap filters? I just don't know how to go about finding something that would fit or what the dimensions have to be. Sorry for being such a noob, maybe stuff will make more sense once I have the case in front of me.

Also, do you guys all just use the 3-pin fans or have you found any 4-pin fans that work well? What is the main advantage of having a 4-pin fan? Thank you!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;13978288*
> Thank you for the response! How clean and neat was the pantyhose filter technique? Would it be better if I picked up some cheap filters? I just don't know how to go about finding something that would fit or what the dimensions have to be. Sorry for being such a noob, maybe stuff will make more sense once I have the case in front of me.
> 
> Also, do you guys all just use the 3-pin fans or have you found any 4-pin fans that work well? What is the main advantage of having a 4-pin fan? Thank you!


It's a bit spendy but completely worth it to buy the DEMCiFlex filter kit. I have the original 932 kit and it's a Monster for keeping things tidier than running without filters and considering the life expectancy of these HAF cases cheaper on cheaping out with Hosiery which gets more and more expensive since it's ladies wear.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13978395*
> It's a bit spendy but completely worth it to buy the DEMCiFlex filter kit. I have the original 932 kit and it's a Monster for keeping things tidier than running without filters and considering the life expectancy of these HAF cases cheaper on cheaping out with Hosiery which gets more and more expensive since it's ladies wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks for the tip -- how much did your DEMCiFlex kit cost you? How many filters were included? Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I did post pics ceadderman, go back to my original post. I added them after the fact.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;13978521*
> Thanks for the tip -- how much did your DEMCiFlex kit cost you? How many filters were included? Thanks!


This is what you're looking at price-wise.

Here is the manufacturer's website if you want a lil' more info/requesting a manufacturer price quote.

I bought a set for my HAF 922 a few days ago, and was truly surprised how effective they are. Mind you, it's not a HEPA filter or any truly micro-particulate filtering kit, but it works beautifully at controlling the majority of dust. They are also very slimline (around the edges) so it seems they blend into your case very well.

EDIT:
Here's a pic on the 922. The top one looks a little dented thanks to me mangling it when I took it out of the package.


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks great Jest. I'll be making sure to get my mom to get a set for her new case once she gets it. I think that she's still gonna go with a 912. We're a HAF family it seems.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;13978521*
> Thanks for the tip -- how much did your DEMCiFlex kit cost you? How many filters were included? Thanks!


You can find them in the Filters section at Performance-PCs.com

My kit cost me less because it didn't have the top filter. But I added 2 graphics card filters to keep dust to a minimum in my 5770 as well. So I think ~$50 is what it cost me. I'd have to dig back through my records to be sure.

Your kit I believe would be $70. The really nice thing about them is they're easily rinsed with lukewarm water and left to air dry are ready to go around 15 minutes. If you shut your system down you can do your maintenance before your personal downtime and you're ready to go when you boot up. I'm going to get another kit so I can swap mine out without any downtime at all if I choose.

I do recommend getting a 140 filter and a dual 60 filter for the rear of the cabinet though. HAF cases are REALLY good for airflow. That means you'll be taking in dust in all the uncovered spots. You really don't need HDD venting or front 5.25 panel venting so I would suggest taping off any place needless air can get in. The plates are easily taped off any place you don't have a drive or controller. Keeps the light in the case too. The kit contains three 200/230 filters, Front Intake filter and bottom PSU/120 filter.


















@ldlw... "I see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw; then tripped over the sawhorse his wife left behind him." Looks good bro. You painted the grills too or are they still black?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13973820*
> Hmmm now that's interesting. Might it be the metal chassis is the same, but the ABS portions are different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nope. The front bezels are both about the same size and wouldn't come close to accounting for the 3" difference in front to back dimension. Due to the differences in the size of the top bezels and the lack of a bottom bezel on the Scout it makes it difficult to know exactly how much difference there is in the chassis height between them, but I'm positive the Sniper is larger there as well if for no other reason that there is more room at the top for rads than there is on the Scout.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13979148*
> Nope. The front bezels are both about the same size and wouldn't come close to accounting for the 3" difference in front to back dimension. Due to the differences in the size of the top bezels and the lack of a bottom bezel on the Scout it makes it difficult to know exactly how much difference there is in the chassis height between them, but I'm positive the Sniper is larger there as well if for no other reason that there is more room at the top for rads than there is on the Scout.


Good to know. Thanks Smurf.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I had painted all of the front and top grills months ago. So now all of my external metal grills are painted red and the parts I painted the other day and listed in the pics. I plan on doing something similar with my new HAF X Blue Edition that I ordered. I'm going to paint the external grills white and all the internal parts white too. But this time I'm going to paint the buttons on the 5.25" bay quick release mechanism's blue. I'm going to do a nice clear coat over all of it so that it has a protective coat. That way I won't rub it off when I press on the buttons. I also talked to Corsair today and they are sending me my new cables for my AX1200 free of charge so that I can sleeve them. Great customer service there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice.

I don't know about the Paracord treatment though. Considering how easy it will be to snag and how fuzzy it will get over time. Hope to hear back about the FTW testing stock soon. Probably hear more about it next week since they're waiting on their shipment.









Still Para is cheap enough that you can use it for just about anything.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I read somewhere that if you use a lighter and basically burn the cord a little to get the loose strands, that it will keep them from coming back so much or at all. Besides, I could redo the sleeving several times over for the cost of doing once with some "better sleeving".

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Just remember, that stuff doesn't have much flex to it. Which is nice but also can get pretty annoying when you're trying to get the thicker cables covered without hanging up in them. Use tape whenever possible around the pins and you should be okay.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wanescotting

Permission to join tha club.........


----------



## kiwiasian

Here is a tip...you can hot glue that cathode inverter module to the cable management side of the case and route the cathode power through the cable management holes. That is how I did it with my HAF X, and it came out really clean.

Also, you should consider sleeving. Everything would look so much nicer. http://www.amazon.com/mod-smart-Power-Supply-Sleeving/dp/B0042AV11G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308885275&sr=8-2]$10 to get started[/URL].

(I have that sleeving kit, I love it)


----------



## Ceadderman

That right there is an awesome build. I like how you stowed your PSU away. Might try that with mine and the 932. But would definitely have to mount it to the cage to keep the vibration level down.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13984013*
> Here is a tip...you can hot glue that cathode inverter module to the cable management side of the case and route the cathode power through the cable management holes. That is how I did it with my HAF X, and it came out really clean.
> 
> Also, you should consider sleeving. Everything would look so much nicer. $10 to get started.
> 
> (I have that sleeving kit, I love it)


Good idea....i still got work to do, for sure.....I also need a 90 degree angle power cord, a plate to cover the bottom psu hole, etc







I also want to add a 140mm rad to where the exhaust fan is (air coming in, of course). I didn't realize I could fit a triple rad uptop, till I got the case home.....and to think i *almost* got the new xigmatek case....glad I didn't this case rocks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13984013*
> 
> Also, you should consider sleeving. Everything would look so much nicer. $10 to get started.
> 
> (I have that sleeving kit, I love it)


You might as well sleeve with Saran Wrap. That stuff is so see thru it's like not having any sleeving at all.


----------



## Ceadderman

Agreed. I wouldn't sleeve my johnson with that.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Your Johnson would definitely fit in the 1/8" sleeving lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13985300*
> Your Johnson would definitely fit in the 1/8" sleeving lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


After you were done with it maybe. ;P Heh heh.

Apologies folks. Our sick military brand of humor was begging to be unleashed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

See you want it after I'm done with it? Sick... Again, sorry guys, he just left himself open both times there.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13984252*
> You might as well sleeve with Saran Wrap. That stuff is so see thru it's like not having any sleeving at all.


Clearly you've never used the kit because it isn't see-through at all

Compare it with the sleeving on my Antec PSU


----------



## Klue22

New members added! Welcome All!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DLioN;13974512*
> *Photo Session August 2010. . .*


So uh, wanna join the club then?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanescotting;13983891*
> Permission to join tha club.........


Props for the unique PSU mount! Never thought of doing it that way. I can't quite tell for sure though, is that the X? Can anyone else confirm?

Also everyone, don't forget to vote in this month's contest! You don't have to be a member of the club to vote.
Link


----------



## BaByBlue69

932 Advance


----------



## Klue22

Added to the 932 list.


----------



## Infinite Jest

If anyone wants to help a HAF brotha out...

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post13990052

Tanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Wish I could help Jest, don't know much about Sandys' other than basic temps from what I've gleaned from the Hydro Series thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## kyle7412

count me in!


----------



## DefiedV

Buy my Haf 922!

http://www.overclock.net/cases/1047240-cm-haf-922-powdercoated-sleeved-window.html


----------



## aicha

add me:wave2:this is me , finally finished !!!


----------



## Infinite Jest

I took the plunge on some Yates from Xoxide as well a a Rheosmart fan controller. Hopefully the fan blades won't fly of when I install them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13988424*
> Clearly you've never used the kit because it isn't see-through at all
> 
> Compare it with the sleeving on my Antec PSU


It's because I have used those kits when that was all that was available that I state that. Yes the stock sleeve on Antec (and most other psus are even worse), but that crap is still crap. It always was and always will be. If you like the looks of it fine, but it isn't even in the same class as any of the other sleeve mentioned in these threads. It's obvious that you've never used any of the good quality sleeve to know the difference.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13994759*
> I took the plunge on some Yates from Xoxide as well a a Rheosmart fan controller. Hopefully the fan blades won't fly of when I install them.


Very nice Jest. You'll love that Rheosmart. But in case you find yourself feeling a little







and







because it looks off to you, you can stealth it by sliding it in flush to the metal chassis and can cover it with your block off plates.









Instant camouflage. You can even do it if you got a Six Channel unit because they are short body controllers.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13996255*
> Very nice Jest. You'll love that Rheosmart. But in case you find yourself feeling a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it looks off to you, you can stealth it by sliding it in flush to the metal chassis and can cover it with your block off plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instant camouflage. You can even do it if you got a Six Channel unit because they are short body controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:






















































I got the 6 channel unit; the more knobs the better is my mantra. Depending on how I like it in person, I may do that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice. You really will love it. My OCD made me stealth mine. I thought it would look better in the 3.5 grill. I was wrong.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13996307*
> Nice. You really will love it. My OCD made me stealth mine. I thought it would look better in the 3.5 grill. I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I haven't played around with my case much(and I'm running a stress test amt so I don't want to mess with it) but how did you rig one of the panels to be pulled out without having to open the panel up and pinch the clips?


----------



## Ceadderman

I didn't. I just one hand it and it pops free using index for pressure and thumb and middle finger to grip the plate when it clears the front of the case. Just slide it out and you're good to go...









Oh hell







, you can't do that can you.









Forgot you're in the 922 and those things are pinch pulls from the rear. Gimme a little time I'll see if I can't come up with a way to remove the plate from the front. Or think of another plate that could fill in reasonably well.:mellow:

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

I posted a while ago that I had ordered a regular 932 door panel with the fan grille from CoolerMaster. This was to compare with my existing 932 BE full window panel, mainly to see if it could benefit my gpu temps.
The two 480's still had good temps. with the solid panel, as they both have aftermarket Zalman VF3000F coolers, which are good for a 20C or better temp.reduction with the card(s) under load.
However, as is common with sli, the top card was running up to 10 degrees hotter than the bottom card at a high load, such as running a gpu stress test or during gaming.
Would the vented door panel with some fans fitted lower the gpu temps.? Would it lessen the temp. difference between the top and bottom card?

The panel arrived in perfect condition from CM, shipped in a CM Centurion 5 II case box. Lots of plastic air cells for cushioning.

When I first looked at the HAF 932 a couple years ago, I liked the case but found the door panel a bit odd. I recall thinking "what were those CM case design guys smoking?"








After seeing tons of photos of it, and fitting one on my 932, I have to say it looks better than I thought it would. With some modding, such as the custom etched window on Ceadderman's 932, it looks even better.

So, I ran a slew of tests, using 3DMark 11, Kombustor, OCCT GPU Test, and some gaming, keeping them as consistent as possible for both panels. Fairly hot day in the 80's, ambient temp. was about 78 degrees.
I also did some testing with the evil Furmark in Extreme Burn Mode, but kept that to a minimum. Afterburner was used to record the gpu temps.

I used a small assortment of fans that I had on hand: The stock 230mm CM fans included with the case (which I removed and never used),
a pair of Silverstone FM-121:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=118&area=usa
and four CM R4:
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2915

Keep in mind that I am not saying that any of the fans I used are great, or my favorite, or that they make my coffee for me in the morning.
I just used the fans I had on hand. When budget allows, I would like to try some others, such as the Yate Loon 88cfm fans tested by PapaSmurf a few posts back.

Test results were recorded from OCCT's gpu stress test for consistency.

932 BE panel, with no fans (duh!)
Idle: GPU1:43c GPU2:40C.
Load (OCCT GPU 5 min.): GPU1:71 GPU2:61

Now, all tests with the 932 regular vented panel.

No fans, just the door with an open grille (seriously!):
Idle: GPU1:43 GPU2:40
Load: GPU1:70 GPU2:60
Yep, a 1C load temp. reduction, with no fans!

Now, for the included CoolerMaster 230mm fan (black, no led's):
Idle: GPU1:43 GPU2:40
Load:GPU1:69 GPU2:60
The 230mm fan was pretty much useless, but it did take a whole 1C off GPU1 on load, same as the vented panel alone did, but on both cards.
I also tested the 230mm red led fan that came with my case, it provided no temp. reduction at all.

Two Silverstone FM-121, mounted in the lower fan holes on door, turned down to 50% fan speed with the included controllers:
Idle: GPU1:39 GPU2:38
Load: GPU1:63 GPU2:57
Now we're getting somewhere. A 2-4C reduction in idle temps., and a 3-6C load temp. reduction. Also note the difference in temps. between the top and bottom cards is less now, from 9-10C between the cards at load, down to 6C. Closer in idle temps as well.

Same two Silverstones at 100% fan speed (damn noisy!)
Idle: GPU1:39 GPU2:38
Load: GPU1:63 GPU2:57
Exactly the same temps. as at 50% fan speed. This confirms what PapaSmurf mentioned about too much air flow being detrimental to temperatures in a previous post.

Finally, four CoolerMaster R4's:
Idle: GPU1:37 GPU2:36
Load: GPU1:61 GPU2:57

Best results were obtained with four 120mm fans. Different tests, such as 3DMark 11, Kombustor, Furball, and gaming produce different temperatures, but similar reductions and temp. differences between the cards.

So, I am pleased with the results using the regular 932 HAF panel and four 120mm fans. A good temp. reduction on both cards, both at idle (about 4-6C) and load (about 4-10C) and a nice reduction in the temperature difference between the top and bottom cards, as much as 6C.

A quick shot, notice the burnt-out led in one of the R4's









I didn't paint the inside of the panel black yet. Not that it is noticeable.
Filter time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice you had it laser etched with the Safety Glass wire look.









j/k

Great job though. Were you controlling your fans via MoBo or Controller? Or were you just plugging them in and letting them go full out? I've left my 230 unplugged and noticed between 1-3c increase in temps under full load. I'm gonna go full WC loop so it won't much matter for me anymore but I'm not sure I'll replace the single fan or not. I really like the look of it.









Oh and +Rep and nominate this study for OP.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13996624*
> Nice you had it laser etched with the Safety Glass wire look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> Great job though. Were you controlling your fans via MoBo or Controller? Or were you just plugging them in and letting them go full out? I've left my 230 unplugged and noticed between 1-3c increase in temps under full load. I'm gonna go full WC loop so it won't much matter for me anymore but I'm not sure I'll replace the single fan or not. I really like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and +Rep and nominate this study for OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thank-you very much, Cedder! I'm not very good at doing reviews, but I wanted to post my results.

Glad you like my laser etching, I remember seeing that safety glass in schools back in the stone age! I may put in a piece of clear plexiglass eventually, or perhaps just use some Saran Wrap
(those who didn't see the previous posts about that won't get it)

That custom etching you had done is about the best I've seen. I'm thinking of the possibilities, what would look good to have etched, but for some reason babes just come to mind

I plugged all the fans directly into the psu, running them at 100% full time. The two Silverstone fans each have their own little fan speed controller though, which they need. I did run them at both 50% and 100% for comparison. The R4's are about 3 feet from my right ear at the moment, and just have a quiet whoosh sound, not too bad at all.
Maybe that's the sound of all the dust being sucked into the case now

You mentioned testing the 230, and it makes sense that the temps. would be higher with it unplugged. But I think that it really depends on the system, there is a big difference in the heat produced in the case by two 480's with aftermarket coolers, venting into the case, vs a nice, single, cool running AMD 5770 video card that vents out the back of the case (does the XFX version?) I think that the airflow that is produced by the 230mm fans can deal with a less extreme heat requirement better, and thus provide some temperature reduction. It was probably overwhelmed by the blast furnace that's happening in mine

For some reason I thought you had four red led fans running in your door panel, but I just looked at the YouTube video again and saw the 230mm red led fan. Well, with a good water loop you can keep the big fan purring in the side.

I was wondering what components you plan on water-cooling, aside from the cpu. There are probably blocks available for that ASUS Crosshair IV (if it really needs any supplemental chipset cooling). And of course, the video card. But the cpu is the main thing, and it will be a big difference from the Corsair cooler you were running.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Excellent work DerComissar. I was wondering how more powerful GPU's would react. I know my HD4670's don't get that hot to begin with.

I would have liked to test with 4 x 120mm fans on my Sniper, but the door panel doesn't have mounting holes for 4 of them. The side screen is large enough to handle them though so I might have to dig out some zip ties and see if I can MacGyver the other two onto it. I have a few of the Hi Speed Yates I can work with. If you lived close buy I could lend them to you for a few days to run your tests with.

By any chance did you happen to notice if there were any changes in CPU temps during all of your tests? If nothing else, keeping that top GPU cooler might lower the CPU temps a bit.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, the 5770 does vent to the back. Waiting to find out when I get the temporary cooling kit.

Temporary kit consists of Swiftech Dual bay Pump/Res(may become FT depending on needs), Swiftech MCR 120 and Koolance 210 GPU block. Probably won't run the GPU block, but it will allow me to mount my Classified EK HF Supreme and run a simple CPU loop.









I'm planning on:

Koolance Slimline 360
Liquid Extacy MoBo block
Liq Ex 5770 full coverage Block
Multioption 250 Adv.
Phobya branded EK 4.0 Pump(800l/h)

That's all I *need* for my custom loop. I'll probably buy 2 GPU blocks so I can Xfire once I can find another 5770 to my liking but that's a want. I have a few other wants that I consider based on need(drainage line etc.) but I'll be buying the other things first as I sell my stuff.

If nyone is interested I do have 360 games for sale as well as my iPod Nano. And selling a Logysis Plexi Cabinet but can't put it in my sig. Too full at the moment.







lol

But yup, I'm getting there one step at a time. I never thought I would want to Water Cool... until I started Folding 24/7 anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13997225*
> Excellent work DerComissar. I was wondering how more powerful GPU's would react. I know my HD4670's don't get that hot to begin with.
> 
> I would have liked to test with 4 x 120mm fans on my Sniper, but the door panel doesn't have mounting holes for 4 of them. The side screen is large enough to handle them though so I might have to dig out some zip ties and see if I can MacGyver the other two onto it. I have a few of the Hi Speed Yates I can work with. If you lived close buy I could lend them to you for a few days to run your tests with.
> 
> By any chance did you happen to notice if there were any changes in CPU temps during all of your tests? If nothing else, keeping that top GPU cooler might lower the CPU temps a bit.


Thank you, PapaSmurf! And I appreciate the offer of lending the fans, would be a bit too far though. I didn't do any cpu temperature testing yet.
Nice thing is that it is still easy enough to swap doors to test both scenarios.
I think you are right about the top card, if it's running cooler there should be less heat being transferred into the cpu cooling system.

I think I will do a cpu temperature comparison, I would be interested to see that myself!

I just had a look at the Storm Sniper on the CM page, that mesh panel on the door is a good size, I guess four fans could be made to fit onto it with ties. Four of those Yates Highspeed fans should create some good airflow!

*Edit*:
Hey Ceaddar,
Just saw your post after I posted.
Ok, the 5770 has a reference cooler then.
But you will have the ability to put a block on it (or two eventually!) and water cool the card(s). That would be great. I know exactly what you mean by "want" vs "need"!
Good stuff you're getting for that, I do read up on watercooling, kind of lurk there sometimes with a fascination. One day.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13997316*
> 
> If nyone is interested I do have 360 games for sale as well as my iPod Nano. And selling a Logysis Plexi Cabinet but can't put it in my sig. Too full at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You could if you did your sig the right way. Change the URL links to OCN threads/posts to THREAD links and you'll cut close to half of the characters from your sig. See this post for information on how to do it. How do you think I get as many links in my sig as I do, and I still have room for a couple more if I want. And removing the links to sites other than OCN that are a violation of the Sig TOS would give you more room as well.

Of course the thread owner should fix the code that he posts on the first page to use the thread links instead to make it easier on everyone.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm a little concerned at the moment...

Just got my EK Block and fittings in the mail.

1st the fittings...
3 are perfect.
3 are damaged. Slightly dinged on 1. Clear ding on another and the 3rd is clearly dinged inside the inlet. I'm not sure I'm gonna even use them since they're now susceptible to premature wear. It's not the coating process that's suspect here, it's CLEARLY handling and how they were shipped to me imho. Every one of them were covered with small ziploc baggies. And lumped in together in a reasonable sized box. Would have been better if they were done so and placed in the carton separately. The one with the internal wear(all three were inlet damaged) looks like someone stuffed it on a J-peg hook, scratching it in the process.









I'm not mad about the Block being wrong. But I clearly orderd the Roundtop Classified Block. That's the one I want. I paid $60 for it. I got the $80 Squaretop Block. It looks magnificent, but it's not the one I paid for. I know how it happened. The lady filling the order didn't pay attention to the price of the unit and the units have the same header. On top of that the printout that I received from them doesn't list the price of the unit. Only that she grabbed, checked off the item and moved on.









The order got here exceptionally fast however. Placed the order on Tuesday and it was here Today.









Just not what I was expecting.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13997933*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little concerned at the moment...
> 
> Just got my EK Block and fittings in the mail.
> 
> 1st the fittings...
> 3 are perfect.
> 3 are damaged. Slightly dinged on 1. Clear ding on another and the 3rd is clearly dinged inside the inlet. I'm not sure I'm gonna even use them since they're now susceptible to premature wear. It's not the coating process that's suspect here, it's CLEARLY handling and how they were shipped to me imho. Every one of them were covered with small ziploc baggies. And lumped in together in a reasonable sized box. Would have been better if they were done so and placed in the carton separately. The one with the internal wear(all three were inlet damaged) looks like someone stuffed it on a J-peg hook, scratching it in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad about the Block being wrong. But I clearly orderd the Roundtop Classified Block. That's the one I want. I paid $60 for it. I got the $80 Squaretop Block. It looks magnificent, but it's not the one I paid for. I know how it happened. The lady filling the order didn't pay attention to the price of the unit and the units have the same header. On top of that the printout that I received from them doesn't list the price of the unit. Only that she grabbed, checked off the item and moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The order got here exceptionally fast however. Placed the order on Tuesday and it was here Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


for future reference where did you order from?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13998765*
> for future reference where did you order from?


Ordered from Performance-PCs'.com, whom I've rarely had issues with. I should have told them to make sure that it was the Roundtop in the memo box so this is partly my fault. I just hope that lady doesn't fill out any more orders for me. Really wish the fittings were packaged better in the carton. Might have saved some clangin an bangin in the box during shipping.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mudfrog

I have a spare 120mm that I took out of the kids Storm Scout. I'd like to add it to the HAF 932 Advance. I can either do on the bottom next to the PSU or add it to the plastic housing that goes over the video cards. Which would probably yield the best results? I'm a little hesitant about the bottom as my PC is in the basement and dust is an issue. But I have a filter I can use.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;13999350*
> I have a spare 120mm that I took out of the kids Storm Scout. I'd like to add it to the HAF 932 Advance. I can either do on the bottom next to the PSU or add it to the plastic housing that goes over the video cards. Which would probably yield the best results? I'm a little hesitant about the bottom as my PC is in the basement and dust is an issue. But I have a filter I can use.


It will be better in the bottom if you want to introduce more cool air into the system. Remember though by mounting a fan there, it will create more turbulence from the Front Intake.

Mounting one at the top under the I/O panel really won't help anything by itself. Because there is nothing really hot directly under that spot that would benefit from an Exhausting fan.

Introducing a fan is a good thing, but there will be more dust as a result.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;13996490*
> I posted a while ago that I had ordered a regular 932 door panel with the fan grille from CoolerMaster. This was to compare with my existing 932 BE full window panel, mainly to see if it could benefit my gpu temps.
> The two 480's still had good temps. with the solid panel, as they both have aftermarket Zalman VF3000F coolers, which are good for a 20C or better temp.reduction with the card(s) under load.
> However, as is common with sli, the top card was running up to 10 degrees hotter than the bottom card at a high load, such as running a gpu stress test or during gaming.
> Would the vented door panel with some fans fitted lower the gpu temps.? Would it lessen the temp. difference between the top and bottom card?
> 
> The panel arrived in perfect condition from CM, shipped in a CM Centurion 5 II case box. Lots of plastic air cells for cushioning.
> 
> When I first looked at the HAF 932 a couple years ago, I liked the case but found the door panel a bit odd. I recall thinking "what were those CM case design guys smoking?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing tons of photos of it, and fitting one on my 932, I have to say it looks better than I thought it would. With some modding, such as the custom etched window on Ceadderman's 932, it looks even better.
> 
> So, I ran a slew of tests, using 3DMark 11, Kombustor, OCCT GPU Test, and some gaming, keeping them as consistent as possible for both panels. Fairly hot day in the 80's, ambient temp. was about 78 degrees.
> I also did some testing with the evil Furmark in Extreme Burn Mode, but kept that to a minimum. Afterburner was used to record the gpu temps.
> 
> I used a small assortment of fans that I had on hand: The stock 230mm CM fans included with the case (which I removed and never used),
> a pair of Silverstone FM-121:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=118&area=usa
> and four CM R4:
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2915
> 
> Keep in mind that I am not saying that any of the fans I used are great, or my favorite, or that they make my coffee for me in the morning.
> I just used the fans I had on hand. When budget allows, I would like to try some others, such as the Yate Loon 88cfm fans tested by PapaSmurf a few posts back. I've got a list of other "to get's" as well, such as a full set of DEMCiFlex filters, a higher-wattage psu, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test results were recorded from OCCT's gpu stress test for consistency.
> 
> 932 BE panel, with no fans (duh!)
> Idle: GPU1:43c GPU2:40C.
> Load (OCCT GPU 5 min.): GPU1:71 GPU2:61
> 
> Now, all tests with the 932 regular vented panel.
> 
> No fans, just the door with an open grille (seriously!):
> Idle: GPU1:43 GPU2:40
> Load: GPU1:70 GPU2:60
> Yep, a 1C load temp. reduction, with no fans!
> 
> Now, for the included CoolerMaster 230mm fan (black, no led's):
> Idle: GPU1:43 GPU2:40
> Load:GPU1:69 GPU2:60
> The 230mm fan was pretty much useless, but it did take a whole 1C off GPU1 on load, same as the vented panel alone did, but on both cards.
> I also tested the 230mm red led fan that came with my case, it provided no temp. reduction at all.
> 
> Two Silverstone FM-121, mounted in the lower fan holes on door, turned down to 50% fan speed with the included controllers:
> Idle: GPU1:39 GPU2:38
> Load: GPU1:63 GPU2:57
> Now we're getting somewhere. A 2-4C reduction in idle temps., and a 3-6C load temp. reduction. Also note the difference in temps. between the top and bottom cards is less now, from 9-10C between the cards at load, down to 6C. Closer in idle temps as well.
> 
> Same two Silverstones at 100% fan speed (damn noisy!)
> Idle: GPU1:39 GPU2:38
> Load: GPU1:63 GPU2:57
> Exactly the same temps. as at 50% fan speed. This confirms what PapaSmurf mentioned about too much air flow being detrimental to temperatures in a previous post.
> 
> Finally, four CoolerMaster R4's:
> Idle: GPU1:37 GPU2:36
> Load: GPU1:61 GPU2:57
> 
> Best results were obtained with four 120mm fans. Different tests, such as 3DMark 11, Kombustor, Furball, and gaming produce different temperatures, but similar reductions and temp. differences between the cards.
> 
> So, I am pleased with the results using the regular 932 HAF panel and four 120mm fans. A good temp. reduction on both cards, both at idle (about 4-6C) and load (about 4-10C) and a nice reduction in the temperature difference between the top and bottom cards, as much as 6C.
> 
> A quick shot, notice the burnt-out led in one of the R4's
> 
> I didn't paint the inside of the panel black yet. Not that it is noticeable.
> Filter time.


Great info! I've been debating on trying 4x 120's instead of the 230. Are you still using the one 230 up top? +rep to you sir.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13999411*
> It will be better in the bottom if you want to introduce more cool air into the system. Remember though by mounting a fan there, it will create more turbulence from the Front Intake.
> 
> Mounting one at the top under the I/O panel really won't help anything by itself. Because there is nothing really hot directly under that spot that would benefit from an Exhausting fan.
> 
> Introducing a fan is a good thing, but there will be more dust as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I was talking about using the bracket that comes with the HAF 932 advance that mounts a 120mm to the side of the GPU(s) pushing cool air in from the front bottom fan. Primarily looking at lowering the GPU temp a little.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;13999456*
> I was talking about using the bracket that comes with the HAF 932 advance that mounts a 120mm to the side of the GPU(s) pushing cool air in from the front bottom fan. Primarily looking at lowering the GPU temp a little.


This one:









holds a 80mm fan, not a 120mm.


----------



## Mudfrog

That's not what I have.. Mine looks different. I've already mounted a 120mm fan in it so I know that's what it takes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Anything that helps keep the GPU frosty is a good thing, so hell yeah DOOOOO EEEEET!









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DarkHollow

Hahahaha nice, I just ordered from PPCs the other day, I wanted the red plexi/copper oval block that was $60 and they also sent the square $80 block. Not that I am complaining lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


Hahahaha nice, I just ordered from PPCs the other day, I wanted the red plexi/copper oval block that was $60 and they also sent the square $80 block. Not that I am complaining lol


Hmmm should I start thread axin if others got same deal? I decided I'm gonna keep it. I really wanted the Classified block cause it looks UberSecsy but this Squaretop has grown on me. It didn't stay in the wrapper 24 hours sitting out in the open on my desck.







lol

Did the same lady pack your block that packed mine? I have it in my email some place but her initials are E.M.? I think someone is gonna get in her squarely for this. That's a pretty spendy truck up.









~Ceadder


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









I'm a little concerned at the moment...

Just got my EK Block and fittings in the mail.

1st the fittings...
3 are perfect.
3 are damaged. Slightly dinged on 1. Clear ding on another and the 3rd is clearly dinged inside the inlet. I'm not sure I'm gonna even use them since they're now susceptible to premature wear. It's not the coating process that's suspect here, it's CLEARLY handling and how they were shipped to me imho. Every one of them were covered with small ziploc baggies. And lumped in together in a reasonable sized box. Would have been better if they were done so and placed in the carton separately. The one with the internal wear(all three were inlet damaged) looks like someone stuffed it on a J-peg hook, scratching it in the process.









I'm not mad about the Block being wrong. But I clearly orderd the Roundtop Classified Block. That's the one I want. I paid $60 for it. I got the $80 Squaretop Block. It looks magnificent, but it's not the one I paid for. I know how it happened. The lady filling the order didn't pay attention to the price of the unit and the units have the same header. On top of that the printout that I received from them doesn't list the price of the unit. Only that she grabbed, checked off the item and moved on.









The order got here exceptionally fast however. Placed the order on Tuesday and it was here Today.









Just not what I was expecting.









~Ceadder










I'd be disappointed about the damage to the fittings. I guess you could have them send you some undamaged ones, since you got some damaged goods from them. But would they pay the return shipping, etc.
Main concern I had was if it would have any functional effect on them, such as water leakage, but it doesn't look like it.
If you can live with the different block, I guess it's an upgrade in a sense.
Nice parts regardless









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


Great info! I've been debating on trying 4x 120's instead of the 230. Are you still using the one 230 up top? +rep to you sir.


Thank-you Mudfrog! I appreciate that.
Seems that most members here with 932's, and the vented door panel, use the included 230mm fan on the door. But there are a few running four 120mm's that report good results, as I have.
I think four 120mm fans will always outperform the 230mm, as they should. 
But the effectiveness of the 230mm depends on the setup.
Ceadderman has a 1-3C benefit with the 230, I had none.
I'm going to continue using the four 120mm fan setup now, it works great for me.

I'm not using the 230mm fan on the top either. I mounted a 120mm CoolerMaster blue led fan there. But that was mainly because I have the psu on the top of the case, so it wouldn't work with the 230. I have to have the psu on the top, because of the triple-slot coolers I have on my 480's, the bottom 480 won't clear the psu if it's mounted in the bottom.
The dual-psu mount option was my first reason to buy this 932 when I went sli with the 480's. I had a 690II Advanced before that, where I just ran one 480 in it.

Right now, in addition to the four 120mm fans in the door panel, I have two 120mm fans in the bottom of the case, one 140mm in the back, one 120mm in the top, and two 120mm's in the front (one replaced the included front 230mm fan, and I added another one into the 5.25 bay).

I also got that plastic housing for the 120mm fan with my 932 BE (Black Edition). But I can't report any results with it because I can't use it.
It wasn't wide enough to clear both of my 480's (fits fine with most stock cooled cards though). Also, when I got the 932, I removed the hard drive cage for better airflow, and that housing came bolted to it








I'd give it a try though, like Ceadderman suggested!


----------



## DarkHollow

No idea who did mine, I ordered online and the sheet I got AFAIK didn't say. I know what you mean, when I ordered I really didn't want the square but it grew on me lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

I did extensive testing with the 80mm fan in the gpu bracket and it does not lower temps at all. In fact it raised temps 1-2c. I think its because it created turbulence in the air from the door.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


No idea who did mine, I ordered online and the sheet I got AFAIK didn't say. I know what you mean, when I ordered I really didn't want the square but it grew on me lol


I'm so tempted to order the one on sale to see if I get the square one... It would suck if I got the round one though... Lol


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's because I have used those kits when that was all that was available that I state that. Yes the stock sleeve on Antec (and most other psus are even worse), but that crap is still crap. It always was and always will be. If you like the looks of it fine, but it isn't even in the same class as any of the other sleeve mentioned in these threads. It's obvious that you've never used any of the good quality sleeve to know the difference.


So you really think this is low quality sleeving?









Really doesn't look that much different compared to the well renowned MDPC-X sleeving imo


----------



## Hell's gate

I'm 99% through my 932 new build (Just need to clear coat and install terminator LED's) how can I get my system on here for construtive critisism I have all my pics on facebook but aint getting anything from them


----------



## lawrencendlw

Dont worry kiwiasian, I took your word on it and bought 3 kits. I mean I spent less than $30 and I'm getting a Metric A$$ Ton of sleeving and from what I have seen on it, it looks to be of decent quality. I'm sure that it's not of the highest quality but again it doesn't need to be. All of my cables are black anyways.


----------



## skyline_king88

hey guys was wondering if the front usb 3.0 from 932 this one http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=667
would fit in the 922 bay. and the haf x hot swap bay will fit
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=627


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88;14006105*
> hey guys was wondering if the front usb 3.0 from 932 this one http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=667
> would fit in the 922 bay. and the haf x hot swap bay will fit
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=627


Both will fit.

However I believe you could get a 922 3.0 kit when they come up for sale at the same place. the Hotswap Bay slider is for a 5.25 bay. You seen one of those you seen em all. 5.25 bays not Hotswap sliders.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

I didn't realize CM had a store... It's like a candy shop!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14007109*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize CM had a store... It's like a candy shop!











*Iz secret.*

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14007109*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize CM had a store... It's like a candy shop!


Yeah, I just discovered it, Ima get a new side panel......with the dragon


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanescotting;14007254*
> Yeah, I just discovered it, Ima get a new side panel......with the dragon


Go for it


----------



## damric

Hey 912 owners, I've come to a conclusion/solution for a noisy side fan.

The side panel fan on the HAF 912 definitely needs a shroud. That, or cut out the honeycomb.

I was dumbfounded for a while as to why I can take a perfectly quiet fan, then mount it on the side panel and it sounds like a hair dryer. I figured out thar it is indeed the honeycomb mesh. Placing a shroud between the fan and the panel helps reduce 90% of the noise.


----------



## DerComissar

More testing results from this HAF 932 door panel comparison I recently did:
http://www.overclock.net/13996490-post14674.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


By any chance did you happen to notice if there were any changes in CPU temps during all of your tests? If nothing else, keeping that top GPU cooler might lower the CPU temps a bit.


I agree that was a good idea, so I just finished a round of tests for the CPU temps., this time just comparing the solid vs 4x120mm fan-equipped HAF 932 Panels.
I used the same load tests for the GPU's, and monitored it with Afterburner again. The CPU temps. were monitored with RealTemp v.3.65.

I tried to get similar testing temps., it's a bit cooler outside, but about the same ambient temp in the computer room. Yes, it has it's own room, the spoiled brat









HAF 932 BE Full-Windowed Panel:
CPU Idle Temps.: Core1:43C Core2:42C Core3:40C Core4:40C
CPU Load Temps.: 45 48 43 43
GPU Temps







OCCT GPU Load Test for 9min.) Idle: GPU1:50 GPU2:44
GPU Load Temps.: GPU1:69 GPU2:57

Idle: 932 BE Full-Windowed Panel screenshot:








HAF 932 Regular Vented Panel with 4x120mm CM R4 [email protected]%:
CPU Idle Temps.: Core1:38 Core2:40 Core3:41 Core4:39
CPU Load Temps.: 42 45 46 46
GPU Temps.: Idle: GPU1:36 GPU2:35
GPU Load Temps: GPU1:61 GPU2:57

Load: HAF 932 Regular Vented Panel with 4x120mm fans screenshot:









The CPU temps. weren't too badly affected by the 480's running hotter without door fans. Certainly, lowering the top card's temp. with the fan panel helps lower the CPU temps., but two of the cores actually recorded slightly higher temps. with the fans running in the door, under load.
Didn't seem to be much difference overall for the CPU temps., so it appears that the aftermarket coolers are having their heat removed fairly well out of the case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Interesting results, especially the two cores that got hotter. This just goes to show how difficult it is to perform tests like this and get consistent and reliable results. And it also shows how sometimes one might need to allow temps on one component to run a bit higher to cool down another component (or components) that run a lot hotter otherwise. It's a balancing act to get the best overall compromise between all of the components. It's also why I've said that computer cooling is as much an art as it is a science.

Just for the heck of it I opened up my BetaEVO case (my folding rig) and mounted a 120mm fan in the lower side panel opening blowing onto the 9600GSO that I'm running the GPU [email protected] Client on. My cpu temps only went down 1C, but the GPU temps dropped a whopping 6-7C and the gpu fan dropped from 70% to 61%. I might have to do some more work with that one to optimize it and see if I can increase the OC and get's some more points out of it. I doubt it is the different case, but the different vid card and the fact that it's running at 100% load 24/7 with the shaders overclocked quite a bit.


----------



## DerComissar

It is a science, maybe more like science fiction sometimes.
I got thinking that maybe some hot air from the top gpu is being pushed into the cpu cooler area that wouldn't otherwise with the solid panel.
It all works out fairly well regardless, and I am benefiting a lot from the significant top gpu temp drop with the fans on the door.

That's a big decrease in your GPU temps. on the 9600GSO, and a significant drop on the gpu cooler fan speed. It's working very hard under those conditions, so that fresh air is very effective.


----------



## DarkHollow

Is there anyone here that removed their HDD bays and would be willing to sell them? I want a backup for if I decide I want it back stock or do some more mods. I want the entire HDD area, that holds the trays (including the trays). Thanks.


----------



## GasMan320

To all the HAF X owners in here, what do you guys do if you want to mount an external 3.5" device in your case? Is there any adapter that you buy from CM or anywhere else to let you fit a 3.5" item into the 5.25" bays?

I wanted to get a certain media card reader but it is only available in 3.5" form factor.

Thanks!


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


Is there anyone here that removed their HDD bays and would be willing to sell them? I want a backup for if I decide I want it back stock or do some more mods. I want the entire HDD area, that holds the trays (including the trays). Thanks.


This is just an idea. But I am cooling 2 radeon 6950s and an i5 at 4.7 off a rx360 and a rx120. All of which fits inside the case wonderfully without having to remove the cage, and I get a max of 60 on the CPU and 50 on the gpus while in prime and kombuster, and thats with my GT AP 29s at half speed.

The RX120 fits in front of the PSU between the HDD cage and PSU.

I thought long and hard about removing part of the HDD cage. But decided to try this after some incite from the forums. Pm if you have any questions


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GasMan320*


To all the HAF X owners in here, what do you guys do if you want to mount an external 3.5" device in your case? Is there any adapter that you buy from CM or anywhere else to let you fit a 3.5" item into the 5.25" bays?

I wanted to get a certain media card reader but it is only available in 3.5" form factor.

Thanks!


I think you're a bit out of luck. From the CM forums: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=14437

Also a topic here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ter-cover.html but they no longer carry the converter mentioned. You may just have to do some homemade rigging or try to fit another converter bay in. Maybe someone with a haf x can help you out.

Lucky for me, owning a 922, it comes with 1 set of converter rails and a faceplate if I ever need it. It's too bad they don't include that in the HAF X kit.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I'm thinking of getting a HAF 932 Advanced to replace my Kandalf
anyone know where I can get it the cheapest

looks like newegg is the best


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;14022370*
> To all the HAF X owners in here, what do you guys do if you want to mount an external 3.5" device in your case? Is there any adapter that you buy from CM or anywhere else to let you fit a 3.5" item into the 5.25" bays?
> 
> I wanted to get a certain media card reader but it is only available in 3.5" form factor.
> 
> Thanks!


There are 3.5" to 5.25" adapters available at most online computer parts outlets or brick and mortar computer stores. If you shop around you can find them even cheaper.

But that is only part of the problem as you would need to find a 5.25" bay cover with a 3.5" opening or be willing and capable of modifying one of the standard 5.25" bay openings.

Another option would be the Addonics AAMK53 or similar.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;14022370*
> To all the HAF X owners in here, what do you guys do if you want to mount an external 3.5" device in your case? Is there any adapter that you buy from CM or anywhere else to let you fit a 3.5" item into the 5.25" bays?
> 
> I wanted to get a certain media card reader but it is only available in 3.5" form factor.
> 
> Thanks!


would this
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=319

or this
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=681

not do the trick


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;14023401*
> I'm thinking of getting a HAF 932 Advanced to replace my Kandalf
> anyone know where I can get it the cheapest
> 
> looks like newegg is the best


Certainly a good choice:thumb:
CoolerMaster Store: $159.99
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=665
Newegg: $154.48
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
NCIXUS: $130.12
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=59938&vpn=RC-932-KKN5-GP&manufacture=COOLERMASTER&promoid=1336
Not sure how the shipping costs compare for each though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Advanced-Tower-SuperSpeed/dp/B001EPUQAE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309222652&sr=8-1]$139.99 with free shipping from Amazon.[/URL] It always amazes me how people don't think to check there for cases since they normally have free shipping on everything over $25.


----------



## heshere2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14028744*
> $139.99 with free shipping from Amazon. It always amazes me how people don't think to check there for cases since they normally have free shipping on everything over $25.


Basically this. People rush to newegg, but Amazon probably has it for the same price or less with free shipping.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heshere2001;14029278*
> Basically this. People rush to newegg, but Amazon probably has it for the same price or less with free shipping.


Well to be fair most of us are already there at Newegg looking for system components to fill their shiny shiny new case at the same time. I would have bought from the Amazon had they had it at the time but they didn't and now the Egg has their Super Saver shipping. I don't think it applies to Cases but when you can get free shipping for everything else a little shipping is bearable.









But I agree, check with Amazon to see if they have the Advance in stock.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Also, Directron often has great prices on the HAF cases (well CoolerMaster gear in general).

Though, the Amazon price is definitely the better deal right now.

<3 Amazon.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Let me start this post by saying, I freaking love Corsair. I emailed them and asked to buy a extra set of cables for my AX1200. I fully expected to, and offered, pay for them. I get a reply asking which specific cables and I said basically all of them. I get a box today (2 days later) with a full set of cables for me to sleeve. I also got the cheap sleeving sets from amazon today. It doesn't matter if they're cheap or not because all of the cables for the AX1200 are fully black. It should look good when I'm done.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14029683*
> Let me start this post by saying, I freaking love Corsair. I emailed them and asked to buy a extra set of cables for my AX1200. I fully expected to, and offered, pay for them. I get a reply asking which specific cables and I said basically all of them. I get a box today (2 days later) with a full set of cables for me to sleeve. I also got the cheap sleeving sets from amazon today. It doesn't matter if they're cheap or not because all of the cables for the AX1200 are fully black. It should look good when I'm done.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


I wish I could get that from SeaSonic for my X750. Might be worth trying, plus it would give me something to do this summer.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


But I agree, check with Amazon to see if they have the Advance in stock.









~Ceadder










Duh, that's why I included the link and mentioned it at all. If they hadn't had it in stock I never would have brought it up.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Duh, that's why I included the link and mentioned it at all. If they hadn't had it in stock I never would have brought it up.


Okay Smurf, love ya man but no need for posturing.I was just agreeing with you. Wasn't looking to steal your thunder and even gave you a +Rep for good info. Chill kay.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

There seems to be a bit of tension between you two... Who pissed in who's Cheerios?


----------



## Elmateo487

UPDATE: FINISHED FOR NOW!!! Here is the outcome

This is my first time build, and first watercooled computer.

Project Nub Tub

HAF X
i5 2500k at 4.7 - Vcore 1.36 - Stable in prime
2 Powercolor 6950s @ stock for now (bios switch for shader unlock)
- Cooled by 2 Heatkiller GPU3 waterblockes (6870 waterblocks fit these)
XSPC Dual Bay Res w/ MCP655 Variable pump
- All black Primochill tubing, with red zipties for clamps
- RX360 Rad - 6 GT AP 29s in push/pull dialed down to silent
- RX120 Rad - 1 Zalman F3 in pull (RX 120 is raised off the floor of case)
Sunbeam 6 Rheosmart PWM fan controller for RX360
Sunbeam 3 Rheosmart PWM fan controller for case fans and RX120
Koolance T-Line for draining loop, with compressions fittings
Vertex II 120GB - with Installation of Windows 7 64 Professional
2x 2TB, 1x1TB, 1x160GB (for Vertex backup)
External Rosewill CD/DVD Burner (more room for my RX360 and Res)
Asus 26'' Monitor 1920x1200
Razer Blackwidow Mechanical Cherry Blue Backlit Keyboard
Logitech MX518 Gaming Mouse

No lights, no strips, no fuss







Just a stealthy good looking, but doesn't distract build









As for temperatures. I decided on decent temps with silent fans. It's so quiet...

After hours of Prime and Kombuster I get:

CPU Max Core 59 Degrees
GPUs both 49 Degrees

NOW FOR THE PICTURES










Here She is







In the all together package of glory.




























The beautiful red PCBs from the Powercolor 6950s



















The waterblocks, and also where water SHOT OUT LIKE A FIREHOSE because the o rings on one of the crossfire parallel bridges was not on correctly. Dumping water everywhere, and giving me grey hair at the age of 24










The RX120 and the front bottom of the case










The T-Line and RX120 (slight bit of hose bend that I stabilized with zipties, i will reroute at somepoint)










Hard to see, but this is how I raised up the RX120 so cool air could be pulled through the rad. I screwed in long screws into the bottoms, and pressed pieces of hose through the ends of the screws to add as rubber feet that lift the Rad about 2 inchs off the floor of the HAF X










The front, as you can see no DVD drive. (I have one externally, under the monitor)










Res and Rheosmart 6 PWM fan controller










Razer Blackwidow Mechanical Cherry Blue Backlit keyboard










Rosewill External DVD/CD burner










Logitech MX518 Gaming Mouse










There she is









THANKS FOR LOOKING, IT WAS QUITE THE ADVENTURE

Here is my build log:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...rst-build.html


----------



## superhead91

looks good elmateo!


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah it does. Love the look of that Razer KB. I haven't been able to find one that has Red LED backlighting.









Is that the Dragon Age II model or is it just Black with Red Backlighting Elmateo?









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah it does. Love the look of that Razer KB. I haven't been able to find one that has Red LED backlighting.









~Ceadder










As in a mech keyboard with red backlighting or just a keyboard with red backlighting period?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


As in a mech keyboard with red backlighting or just a keyboard with red backlighting period?


Mech KB with Red BL and it must be Black.









~Ceadder


----------



## Infinite Jest

Very nice.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Mech KB with Red BL and it must be Black.









~Ceadder










Cooler master is coming out with a mech keyboard called the Storm Trigger. Looks decent. It has red backlighting. The nice thing though is they're gonna give you the choice between four different switch types, unlike most other "gaming" mech keyboards, which only come in one variety.

Edit: Here's a link to some info http://vr-zone.com/computex/cooler-m...tex/12603.html


----------



## jw6996

Add me to the list. Yeah im a bit late but ey..
I will upload pics of my beast tomorrow


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jw6996*


Add me to the list. Yeah im a bit late but ey..
I will upload pics of my beast tomorrow










No such thing as late to the party. The important thing is that you got there.









~Ceadder


----------



## jw6996

cheers. um... I snapped my usb ports on the front :/ kinda fell on the usb keys that were plugged in. who knows where to get the front USB port panel from?


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah it does. Love the look of that Razer KB. I haven't been able to find one that has Red LED backlighting.









Is that the Dragon Age II model or is it just Black with Red Backlighting Elmateo?









~Ceadder











It is the dragon age II version. If I had it my way, I would have got a non dragon age version, but there is no such thing I could find.

The dragon age print though is barely visible, and I love the keyboard! So everything else about it is perfect, and I just couldn't have the blue backlit version, it just wasn't in the recipe


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jw6996*


cheers. um... I snapped my usb ports on the front :/ kinda fell on the usb keys that were plugged in. who knows where to get the front USB port panel from?


www.coolermaster.com

@elimateo... Yeah that's been the problem with Razer KB and others as well. Too much Blue! At night in the dark that will wreck your nightvision.









I know for a fact that Red is the PERFECT color for working in the dark. 3 years of Ocean Operations tells me that.









~Ceadder


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello









I would like to know, if "the window for easy installation of CPU coolers of the "Advanced HAF932" is in the same place and of the same size as in the "Standard HAF932".
or if I have to enlarge this window


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69*


hello









I would like to know, if "the window for easy installation of CPU coolers of the "Advanced HAF932" is in the same place and of the same size as in the "Standard HAF932".
or if I have to enlarge this window





























If you're referring to the CPU cutout, it's EXACTLY the same.









~Ceadder


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


www.coolermaster.com

@elimateo... Yeah that's been the problem with Razer KB and others as well. Too much Blue! At night in the dark that will wreck your nightvision.









I know for a fact that Red is the PERFECT color for working in the dark. 3 years of Ocean Operations tells me that.









~Ceadder










Hahahaha understandable. Red just reminds me of what I need to do to people in BFBC2! and it looks better, and isn't so pansy. Lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup Red reminds me of an interesting General Quarters alarm in the wee hours and rolling out of the rack. Try sleeping in an area with a bright blue light and having to wake up like NOW because your smoke alarm has been set off. You're gonna kick the hell out of your toes on your way to the nearest safe exit because your eyes are trying to focus.

We had a fire break out in a Fuel Oil compartment inside the Hull. Your heart is pounding and your only thought is to put it out or hope you can swim and tread water long enough to be picked up. No time for your eyes to fight night blindness.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## BaByBlue69

:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


----------



## SkullTrail

Any one know where I can find a HAF 912 Advanced? I can't find one anywhere on NE, TD, CM, Amazon, not even eBay...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;14036104*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


Pretty easy to Mod. And one hell of an excuse to fire up the Dremel.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BaByBlue69

The problem it is because I have not Dremel
I have to look in a garage or I do not still know...







:drool:







:drool:







:drool:







:drool:







:drool:







:drool:


----------



## Ceadderman

Good excuse to get one then. You can generally find them for around $60 for a reasonable one unless you get it used. Then it might be cheaper but you might not get all the discs and bits that would come with a new unit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14036920*
> Good excuse to get one then. You can generally find them for around $60 for a reasonable one unless you get it used. Then it might be cheaper but you might not get all the discs and bits that would come with a new unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The I cannot any more now.... spreadsheets = $799

I shall be delivered to the end of July


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;14036198*
> Any one know where I can find a HAF 912 Advanced? I can't find one anywhere on NE, TD, CM, Amazon, not even eBay...


The only place in the US that can sell them is the CoolerMaster Store. They only carry them occasionally and in limited quantities so when they do have them they go fast. If they are out of them you'll need to keep checking there to see when they get the next back in stock. The problem is that CM has never officially released it in the US market so no one else is allowed to carry them. The US Market has the Enforcer, which is the HAF 912 Advanced with different front and top Bezels and a stupid door.

Keep checking on Fleabay, CraigsList, etc. to see if someone there has one for sale.

Your only other option would be to have someone overseas buy one for you and then ship it to you, but that might cost more than it's worth.


----------



## Faithy

Add me to the club



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;14036198*
> Any one know where I can find a HAF 912 Advanced? I can't find one anywhere on NE, TD, CM, Amazon, not even eBay...


just get a 912, you can pick up the advanced window panel from cm store as well as the usb 3, and you can always powdercoat the case or spray can it black


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14038726*
> just get a 912, you can pick up the advanced window panel from cm store as well as the usb 3, and you can always powdercoat the case or spray can it black


Or cut the opening in the stock side panel and mount an acrylic panel in it to make your own window.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14039215*
> Or cut the opening in the stock side panel and mount an acrylic panel in it to make your own window.


^ This


----------



## Erick Silver

So, I found a place that sells Hand hammered copper sheeting cut to any size I want.....
The wheels are turning!
I'm thinkin'a whole new Hammered Copper HAF 922 case, water cooled with polished copper tubing inside lit by Red LEDs


----------



## MexGT

Me wanty more pics pics and less chat chat !!! Comon picturesssssss !!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I got my HAF X blue edition today so you can edit me as HAF X x 2 now. I have to say that I don't like how the switches for the fans are really short (about an inch or so) and I was under the impression that they went all the way up to the top switch. I'll have to make a jumper cable to connect all of them to the front switch. I'm a bit disappointed about this. But I'm very capable so its not a deal breaker for me. I do wish that cooler master included the long screws that they attached the top fan with so that i can attach a second fan. I ended up using very short screws. I did manage to mount my H70 in the 5.25" drive bays which I hear is a hell of a feat.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## SkullTrail

Add me!
Got my HAF 912 today! My rig is almost finished. I only need my 560 Ti and my 1TB Spinpoint F3.









Proof:
Attachment 217449
Attachment 217451

EDIT: Can a larger than 120mm fan fit on the top of the HAF 912? Mine didn't come with any fans there, just the front fan and the rear fan. I still need to equip some on the top and on the side door.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


Got my HAF 912 today! My rig is almost finished. I only need my 560 Ti and my 1TB Spinpoint F3.









Proof:
Attachment 217449
Attachment 217451

EDIT: Can a larger than 120mm fan fit on the top of the HAF 912? Mine didn't come with any fans there, just the front fan and the rear fan. I still need to equip some on the top and on the side door.


I'm pretty sure you can mount a 200 up top of the 912. Look(_ing_) just at your pics and knowing that you can mount one in the front, I would say yes you can.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can fit 2 X 120mm fans or 1 X 200mm. At least according to the review I read.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Jester-

anyone got an extra switch for a 922 I/O for the leds?
tryin to hook up my flow fan's leds to that switch
had replaced the front one an wired it up to the switch an i guess i used to little of wire and it fried it so i had to take it out an replace the wire thankfully it didn't fry the fan just the wire and i don't really want to cut the stock one up thought i could make one to just replace the stock one

or of anyone knows where to get a push switch like it
i checked digikey.com but not sure which one it is -.-


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


Got my HAF 912 today! My rig is almost finished. I only need my 560 Ti and my 1TB Spinpoint F3.









Proof:
Attachment 217449
Attachment 217451

EDIT: Can a larger than 120mm fan fit on the top of the HAF 912? Mine didn't come with any fans there, just the front fan and the rear fan. I still need to equip some on the top and on the side door.


 Yes you can. 200mm on the front and top and up to 140mm on the side door. Or a buttload of 120mm in my case.








After some much needed cable therapy! HDDs are running way cooler now. Non modular PSU and I had no problems.


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Me wanty more pics pics and less chat chat !!! Comon picturesssssss !!!


Post 14727! and then go oooooooo ahhhhhhhhhh and make me feel good!


----------



## Greenback

well that was a bargain ordered a refurbished HAF-x from cooler master nl saved Â£40 and its brand spanking new not a scratch or mark on it and has the smell of a new case now just the joy of transfering my rig l8r


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm pretty sure you can mount a 200 up top of the 912. Look(_ing_) just at your pics and knowing that you can mount one in the front, I would say yes you can.









~Ceadder










Thanks. I'll be sure to install a 200mm fan instead of two 120mm fans.
I'm going to mod my case to look just like the Advanced, but much cheaper and better performing. Wish me luck!


----------



## TequeontheEJ

That looks that a very solid build! I'm pretty much going along the lines of that build but some parts are different. What I really wanted to know is what desk is that? I can't find a nice desk that's reasonably priced and can handle a HAF X and Eyefinity. Thanks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

OK so guys, As you might have read from my last post (that is if you guys actually read my posts lol) that I got a second HAF X case to house my second i7 build. So here is a little preview of what I am doing with it. Stock is sooo boring and we wouldn't be here if we kept stuff stock right? So here is a few pics of my new case mods (well if you can call paint a mod lol). I'm sorry but I'm going to have to double post to add the rest of the pics because I have more than 5.

Edit: Please let me know what you think so far guys. I spent a lot of time actually doing the little changes and it would be nice to hear what you guys think about them.


----------



## Ceadderman

What? Sorry ldlw I wasn't reading your post again...









_IAST_ I like the look you have going there but I think you might be better off with a darker shade of Blue. Something more toward the OCN dark blue of this forum but not so muted in tone. Something like THIS









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

The blue is a darker shade than what it comes out as in the pictures. I don't know but the flash must be really brightening it up.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## StatiiC

I have a question.

Can i mount a single 120 rad in the 5.25 area on the HAF X(above the hot swappable bays)?


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can fit a 140mm rad there.

I installed the quick release mechanisms and they look pretty good. Here's a pick of it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Looking good. Pull those shrouds and give them a coating of white. Will look ubersharp when you get some white sleeving in there.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

I was thinking of painting the shrouds white, the fans blue, and the fan blades white. God knows I have enough paint. I bought 3 cans of white and 2 of blue and I'm still on can 1 of both. Using primer really helps and this Rust-oleum ultra cover stuff really last a long time. I printed everything with at least 2 coats each and I'm not even half way through my first can.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## FannBlade

Paint looks good Nate. Really looks good all lit up.


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14056568*
> I was thinking of painting the shrouds white, the fans blue, and the fan blades white. God knows I have enough paint. I bought 3 cans of white and 2 of blue and I'm still on can 1 of both. Using primer really helps and this Rust-oleum ultra cover stuff really last a long time. I printed everything with at least 2 coats each and I'm not even half way through my first can.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


I thought the same thing when I was painting my case, I ended up going back and forth more than once for more paint. It seems to disappear when you really need it. And then they discontinued my color of paint I was using and I search all of Florida and was able to find the last two cans in the state, I wish I overbought when I first started









Looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;14056976*
> Paint looks good Nate. Really looks good all lit up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;14057016*
> I thought the same thing when I was painting my case, I ended up going back and forth more than once for more paint. It seems to disappear when you really need it. And then they discontinued my color of paint I was using and I search all of Florida and was able to find the last two cans in the state, I wish I overbought when I first started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, keep up the good work.


Thanks guys, it really feels good to have other people appreciate the work you put into your computer. My wife asked me "why do you do all of this stuff to your computers?". I had to explain to her that its my hobby (but we all kbow that its much more than that) and that its something that I love to do. She doesn't understand because she doesn't have a hobby. I guess we'll have to change that lol. Maybe I can get her into the hobby of buying me high end computer components. That would be a hobby of hers that I could really be supportive of lol.


----------



## Hell's gate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


I am in love with this case...if i only had the money to get one right now. I can't wait till i graduate (weird to say I know) and work and get paid on a consistent basis.

Case is beautiful


I do things like this
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7&l=7927d1314c


----------



## Hell's gate

Add me


----------



## lawrencendlw

OK so I need your guys opinion on something. Which of these 2 ways would you go? I'm going to post a few pics of 2 different paint themes for the 5.25" bay covers. Please let me know which one you guys think I should go with.


----------



## Nhb93

I'd say the black because it matches the chassis itself. That's just me.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I forgot to point out that in the last picture, I put the blue painted one in the top 5.25" drive bay.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Hell's gate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeohara*


I registered to view this topic because I was looking for replacements for my Megaflow fan on top of my HAF 922, which has stopped working. Will the BitFenix 230mm Spectre fans work as a suitable replacement??

Thanks in advance!


hi I have 2 spare 230mm from the haf 932 Â£15 each


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hell's gate*


hi I have 2 spare 230mm from the haf 932 Â£15 each


Welcome to OCN! If you wanna talk about selling stuff you need to send the person a private message. I believe it's against the ToS to talk about selling things outside of the For Sale section. Just a heads up.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


OK so I need your guys opinion on something. Which of these 2 ways would you go? I'm going to post a few pics of 2 different paint themes for the 5.25" bay covers. Please let me know which one you guys think I should go with.


I actualy like the contrast between the black white and sandwiched blue


----------



## Hell's gate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darius_m5*


I guess I'll post my pics here too. 
I'd love to see some WC setups.


There you go


----------



## Hell's gate

sorry my bad


----------



## Hell's gate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


I actualy like the contrast between the black white and sandwiched blue


If you can try chrome and black


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hell's gate*


sorry my bad


No biggy. Just didn't want you to get in trouble.


----------



## Hell's gate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


No biggy. Just didn't want you to get in trouble.


do you know how I can get my case on and entered into the running of this monthly comp


----------



## Erick Silver

You'll have to wait until next months competition. And honestly it should be of top notch quality. LOL Its a stiff competition and alot of the guys here are true pros. But from what I have seen of your case mod pics on facebook I'd say you should be ok. Just try to clean up the inside of your case a bit.


----------



## MexGT

*Question to HAF - X owners*

Is it possible to mount a 240mm rad. in the top but from the front to the back and have enough space for a 120mm fan for the back of the rad?

Or does 240mm rads are large enough so the extra 120mm fan wont fit ?

I'm thinking in the Corsair H100 and behind it a 120mm fan as exhaust.

Dont know If I'm making mnyself clear enough? lol

Thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

I own 2 HAF 's and already preordered the H100. What I plan on doing is mounting it on top with 2 X 120mm fans with shrouds as push fans and then letting the top 2 X 200mm fans as pull fans. You can mount up to a 360mm radiator (and possibly a 480 radiator with minimal modding) up top. It all depends on what motherboard your using and how much clearance you have Between the top of your case (the bottom inside top of your case) and the top of your motherboards heat sink. Post a pic of your clearance if you can.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You can fit a 140mm rad there.

I installed the quick release mechanisms and they look pretty good. Here's a pick of it.


do you have to do any mods or no?


----------



## jeffdamann

Can I join?!


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I own 2 HAF 's and already preordered the H100. What I plan on doing is mounting it on top with 2 X 120mm fans with shrouds as push fans and then letting the top 2 X 200mm fans as pull fans. You can mount up to a 360mm radiator (and possibly a 480 radiator with minimal modding) up top. It all depends on what motherboard your using and how much clearance you have Between the top of your case (the bottom inside top of your case) and the top of your motherboards heat sink. Post a pic of your clearance if you can.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


I was thinking in something like this:










H100 up front because this way the 2 120mm fans from the H100 will suck fresh air thats being pulled inside by the 120mm fan from the HD cage, if the H100 was all the way back, the first exhaust 200mm fann would simply take out the fresh air and would never get its way to the H100 fans.

This should work well ?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StatiiC*


do you have to do any mods or no?


No, you just have to zip tie the fans to the walls of the 5.25" bays. I'll take a pic of what I mean when I get home. At the movies now with my kids watching Cars 2 lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


OK so I need your guys opinion on something. Which of these 2 ways would you go? I'm going to post a few pics of 2 different paint themes for the 5.25" bay covers. Please let me know which one you guys think I should go with.


Go with black bezels ldlw. Blue would look great but I could see the errors in the paint. Not that you'll have errors all the time, but smooth is definitely better.









~Ceadder


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


No, you just have to zip tie the fans to the walls of the 5.25" bays. I'll take a pic of what I mean when I get home. At the movies now with my kids watching Cars 2 lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Another question, can you remove the back connectors for the hot swappable bays/


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Go with black bezels ldlw. Blue would look great but I could see the errors in the paint. Not that you'll have errors all the time, but smooth is definitely better.









~Ceadder










There are a lot of flaws in the paint from that one but i was just using it as a mock up for demonstration. The finished product will wet sanded and everything to ensure perfection.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StatiiC*


Another question, can you remove the back connectors for the hot swappable bays/


Yes you can. You just need to remove 4 screws, 2 on either side. It's pretty easy. I also removed my hot swap trays from the front panel covers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


I was thinking in something like this

H100 up front because this way the 2 120mm fans from the H100 will suck fresh air thats being pulled inside by the 120mm fan from the HD cage, if the H100 was all the way back, the first exhaust 200mm fann would simply take out the fresh air and would never get its way to the H100 fans.

This should work well ?


That looks good but I would add 2 X 120mm fans w/ shrouds to the H100 as intake if you can.


----------



## snelan

Hi guys, just ordered a Haf-X, and was wondering about how I should mount these. It is a Dual 3.5" bay Danger Den res, and a Laing D4 pump. The pump has a plate that needs to face either up or down, and can be scewed in, or JB-Welded.

I have included pics, is there any way for me to mount these in the HAF-X, so it looks good?


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That looks good but I would add 2 X 120mm fans w/ shrouds to the H100 as intake if you can.



What exactly does the shrouds do ? Add more preassure to the air?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


What exactly does the shrouds do ? Add more preassure to the air?


If you look at a fan, it has a circle a bit larger than a quarter in the middle. Well without a shroud the circle created a "dead spot" in the middle of the radiator where little to no air can pass through and basically wastes the cooling effectiveness of that area. If you put a shroud on then it pulls the fan away from the radiator and eliminates this dead spot. I'm not sure if having a shroud on the pull side really helps out all that much but I did it anyways for good measure. Better safe than sorry.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


What exactly does the shrouds do ? Add more preassure to the air?


No, it backs the hub further away from the Radiator. Which allows more surface volume to cover the fins. It also allows the airflow to directly access the vanes instead of creating turbulence which would lessen the volume of airflow. Less airflow means less cooling potential.









~Ceadder


----------



## MexGT

Aye thanks! going to TRY and find used 38mm thick fans and do the shrouds, ifnot simple 25mm.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It also does what I said it does too. Must you be so confrontational all the time buddy? You live for it don't you?


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Add Me Photographs(2) Below:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14066038*
> It also does what I said it does too. Must you be so confrontational all the time buddy? You live for it don't you?


lol, you know me too well.







lol

Yes it does what you said as well.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pwnography6

Ok iv googled around and cant find much on this but thinking of mounting a 120mm rad either on the bottom between the psu and hdd mounts or on the hdd mounts themselves in place of the VGA duct. Iv seen a couple examples of both these but can find much info on it.

I will be getting my Haf-x late next week im hoping and im just trying to figure out my wc loop.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Your best bet is to wait until you get it because unless you have owned one before, its a bit tough to describe exactly what you want to do with it. I was lucky enough to have already owned my first one when I ordered my second so I knew exactly what I was going to do before it got here.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+;14066227*
> Add Me Photographs(2) Below:


I like the blue good job man.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14065823*
> No, it backs the hub further away from the Radiator. Which allows more surface volume to cover the fins. It also allows the airflow to directly access the vanes instead of creating turbulence which would lessen the volume of airflow. Less airflow means less cooling potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It also reduces the noise, because the fan blades aren't always spinning so close to the radiator.


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


I like the blue good job man.










Blue is my favorite Color


----------



## lawrencendlw

agreed. I really like the blue too. My first HAF X was the standard black with red LED's but since got the blue edition, its quickly becoming my new favorite.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14070154*
> agreed. I really like the blue too. My first HAF X was the standard black with red LED's but since got the blue edition, its quickly becoming my new favorite.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Yeah? Wait til you wake from a dead sleep in the middle of the night when you gotta whiz and you can't see cause your blue system blinded you. You'll quickly change your tune. Or your wife will glue the seat down.







*LULZ*

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Hey everyone, finally got around to updating the lists.








If you posted your "add me" most in the last week please check to make sure I didn't miss you.









Also, a large round of applause to *catcherintherye* who won the June Haf of the Month Contest by one vote!

















Also congratulations to our other exceptional nominees and runner ups *Ceadderman*, and *Blech*.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14070462*
> Yeah? Wait til you wake from a dead sleep in the middle of the night when you gotta whiz and you can't see cause your blue system blinded you. You'll quickly change your tune. Or your wife will glue the seat down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LULZ*
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Pfffftttt... Kick the wife out if she doesn't like it... Show who wears the pant's in the house! You guys gotta be like Uncle Kah here...

_*
WHAM!*_

_*(Sound of the WHIRLWIND FRYING PAN against Uncle Kah's head!)*_


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14071359*
> Pfffftttt... Kick the wife out if she doesn't like it... Show who wears the pant's in the house! You guys gotta be like Uncle Kah here...
> 
> _*
> WHAM!*_
> 
> _*(Sound of the WHIRLWIND FRYING PAN against Uncle Kah's head!)*_


LOL.... My wife put up with it before we got married. She can put up with it afterwards.


----------



## eosgreen

does the HAF 932 come with a fan for the GPU rack?


----------



## eosgreen

there is like 20 dudes with HAF in the name one of u has to know the answer lol im about to buy a 932 without a fan if it doesnt


----------



## Greenback

if your talking about the 932 advanced and its the same as haf x then no


----------



## lawrencendlw

None of the HAF cases that have gpu ducts come with fans in them. It's because NVIDIA (for whom the duct was made) recommends a fan with 150 CFM and there isn't one that doesn't create close to 50 dBs. If they packaged one with the case then it would be too loud and people would complain. In stead, CM let's you pick your fan for it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14072875*
> none of the haf cases that have gpu ducts come with fans in them. It's because nvidia (for whom the duct was made) recommends a fan with 150 cfm and there isn't one that doesn't create close to 50 dbs. If they packaged one with the case then it would be too loud and people would complain. In stead, cm let's you pick your fan for it.
> 
> Sent from my htc evo 4g using tapatalk!
> Nathan


+1


----------



## snelan

I posted this a while back, but it never got answered.

Hi guys, just ordered a Haf-X, and was wondering about how I should mount these. It is a Dual 3.5" bay Danger Den res, and a Laing D4 pump. The pump has a plate that needs to face either up or down, and can be scewed in, or JB-Welded.

I have included pics, is there any way for me to mount these in the HAF-X, so it looks good?


----------



## Ceadderman

You can mount the Pump inside the HDD cage and pretty much just like you have it mounted in your current setup. I'm not sure if it has to face out or in but it looks like out would be your best bet because the HDD slides are pretty wide. You can take the Hotswap bays out(I believe) so you should be able to mount your Res right where you have it in the X as well.









You will have to mount the PSU at the bottom however.









Hope this helped.









~Ceadder


----------



## snelan

Yep, sounds good! +rep


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

You Wanna Kitty To Help


----------



## Ceadderman

That's not what lil bro said. Do you not speak Kitteh?









What he says wuz...

"I wunda wuhappinz ifz ah puhz diz."









Good thing I speaks Kitteh huh?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22




----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14075223*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I'm stealin that photo for future use. lol


----------



## Infinite Jest

So, I got my yates + rheosmart from xoxide today. Unfortunately I also sent my video card out for a replacement, so I can;t see the frutis of my wait. Anyway, Xoxide really needs to work on their shipping. I'll post an image when I find my camera, but the fans were basically just sitting loose in a box (no wrapping) with a piece of paper for protection. Kinda sad, but they all made it here in one piece.


----------



## Erick Silver

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kahbrohn

'nuf said............










It's a trap I tell ya!


----------



## DarkHollow

I just ended up with a second tri SLI EK FC Bridge. I don't need nor want a second triple FC bridge and TBH I just want it gone. Problem is, there is no screws. I am trying to find some then at that point I would let it go for $15 shipped. Just let me know (Please help me out here







Thanks).

EDIT: Oh and if screws dont matter then I can let it go for say $10?


----------



## Infinite Jest

This "witty cat" fetish is creeping me out... almost as much bronies and their deceptively cute equine friends.


----------



## Ceadderman

Tech Kitteh looks like a "Hamster" from Call of Pripyat.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

First of all, can you post a pic or 2 of it? Second of all, ygpm =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14077687*
> I just ended up with a second tri SLI EK FC Bridge. I don't need nor want a second triple FC bridge and TBH I just want it gone. Problem is, there is no screws. I am trying to find some then at that point I would let it go for $15 shipped. Just let me know (Please help me out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks).
> 
> EDIT: Oh and if screws dont matter then I can let it go for say $10?


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14075496*
> So, I got my yates + rheosmart from xoxide today. Unfortunately I also sent my video card out for a replacement, so I can;t see the frutis of my wait. Anyway, Xoxide really needs to work on their shipping. I'll post an image when I find my camera, but the fans were basically just sitting loose in a box (no wrapping) with a piece of paper for protection. Kinda sad, but they all made it here in one piece.


It's a fan. Not a big deal. It won't get damaged even if it was just laying in a box with no protection at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14078346*
> First of all, can you post a pic or 2 of it? Second of all, ygpm =)


Did you ever get those sleeving kits in the mail?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I got them. They are pretty decent but I could have gotten more than enough of Single Sleeve Clean Cut 1/8" and heat shrink to sleeve my whole rig and left overs from Furry Letters. I got a quote from Barry for about $30. But all and all I think that the quality of it isn't bad. The stuff that I sleeved looked really good. The Heat shrink isn't all that great but for the money, its not all that bad. If I didn't want to do a single sleeve clean cut sleeving on my PSU then I would buy this again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14078346*
> First of all, can you post a pic or 2 of it? Second of all, ygpm =)


I jumped all over that like a squad member on a hand grenade.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;14078367*
> It's a fan. Not a big deal. It won't get damaged even if it was just laying in a box with no protection at all.


But that's what I'm saying. I ordered 4 fans and they were just thrown into a box with no protection and a wad of packing paper in lieu of bubble-wrap or peanuts. I'm all for green, economical packaging, but I was a little disappointed that a little more effort wasn't put into it (i.e. even wrapping the fans in paper). Anyway, they all got here in one piece so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14070462*
> Yeah? Wait til you wake from a dead sleep in the middle of the night when you gotta whiz and you can't see cause your blue system blinded you. You'll quickly change your tune. Or your wife will glue the seat down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LULZ*
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You Make No Sense


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14070462*
> Yeah? Wait til you wake from a dead sleep in the middle of the night when you gotta whiz and you can't see cause your blue system blinded you. You'll quickly change your tune. Or your wife will glue the seat down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LULZ*
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+;14083879*
> You Make No Sense


Sure he does. Ya just gotta have a sense of humor:laugher:


----------



## lawrencendlw

It made sense but the event he described wouldn't happen for several reasons.

1) I'm an insomniac so I never sleep.
2) When I do sleep, its upstairs and the computer is downstairs.
3) My wife would never glue the seat down because she knows that all it would do is ensure that I pissed on the seat. I'd do it just out of spite lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14084644*
> It made sense but the event he described wouldn't happen for several reasons.
> 
> 1) I'm an insomniac so I never sleep.
> 2) When I do sleep, its upstairs and the computer is downstairs.
> 3) My wife would never glue the seat down because she knows that all it would do is ensure that I pissed on the seat. I'd do it just out of spite lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Right! He was referring to your Blue Edition HAF X.
I've got all blue led fans in my 932 at the moment, doesn't bother me, except the front led's can be a bit much at times.
As for my wife, I do get nagged whenever I spend over 20 bucks on my system. So I get nagged a lot
Wanted to mention I like the look of the white-painted parts on your latest HAF X, seems to go well with it. The blue paint on the other parts adds another contrast to that as well. Maybe some red paint, for the 4th? (jk)


----------



## Erick Silver

I have Red LEDs in my 922 and I have to say that they are pretty dim. Even after cleaning. Been looking for ways to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## DerComissar

Well, if you were able to get a set of the blue leds from the 932
They are actually too bright.

I've seen some posts here somewhere for replacing the stock leds, you could probably source out a set of the color and brightness desired.
Sometimes the Cooler Master Store has the entire IO Panel for cheap, where you could rob the leds from it:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=480
But that is the 922 panel, same one you already have, I didn't see any 932 panels listed there today.


----------



## THC Butterz




----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14086517*
> I have Red LEDs in my 922 and I have to say that they are pretty dim. Even after cleaning. Been looking for ways to brighten it up a bit.


I think ceadder is talking about the blue Power LED on the front panel. The one that's so bright that when you put your computer to sleep it looks like someone is welding in your room.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14087567*
> I think ceadder is talking about the blue Power LED on the front panel. The one that's so bright that when you put your computer to sleep it looks like someone is welding in your room.


Ah. Mines not blue. Mines red.

And I while I like the blue LED look I kinda wanna keep mine red to go with the copper theme I will be working on shortly.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14087598*
> Ah. Mines not blue. Mines red.
> 
> And I while I like the blue LED look I kinda wanna keep mine red to go with the copper theme I will be working on shortly.


Oh yeah. You have the 922. On the 932 the power LED is blue and it's brighter than the sun... lol


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14087567*
> I think ceadder is talking about the blue Power LED on the front panel. The one that's so bright that when you put your computer to sleep it looks like someone is welding in your room.


I always keep a set of welding goggles handy for when I have to look at the front panel when it's running:coolsmile


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry guys been down all day cause Window wanted to update to SP1(Fail, AGAIN) and I come back and people are talking bout my great sense of humor.









1st I was talking about the ALL Blue system + the welding bright LEDs'. I sleep in the same room as my system and HAVE been blinded by my case cause the LED was stupid bright. I've since swapped out to the Red with low intensity Reds. Still a bit bright but not stupid bright like the Blue ones.

2nd You do have to be in the same room or the system has to be in line with the hall in which you travel to get to the Head. Either way you will be blinded unless you take precautions and travel by brail.









3rd I'm glad that I could spread a bit of cheer this fine day while I was away. Like ldlw, I too am an insomniac. So yeah, only making a funny.









If you're of the mind to swap out LEDs' it's REALLY easy. Just make sure you have 3mm Low Intensity bulbs, soldering iron, desolder tool, solder and nippers. Snap off the Housing being careful not to damage it(leads are pretty brittle), heat up the finished side with the soldering tool, use the desolder tool on the other side sucking out the left over leads one at a time. Clear the housing of the old LEDs' and make sure you get your Positive and Negative leads right. The PCB is marked for Positive and Negative under the housing so no worries there. Solder the leads into place and snip off the leftovers. Viola! Presto chango! You've now got different color LEDs' in the front of your System.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DEEBS808

I am currently starting my first computer build and yes I pick the H.A.F X as my first case.At first i wanted the 800d but heard it is not that good for aircooling.So I decided to get the H.A.F X over anything even the Antec 1200.Waiting on other parts to start my build but here is my H.A.F X still in the box.Can't wait.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14088439*
> Sorry guys been down all day cause Window wanted to update to SP1(Fail, AGAIN) and I come back and people are talking bout my great sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st I was talking about the ALL Blue system + the welding bright LEDs'. I sleep in the same room as my system and HAVE been blinded by my case cause the LED was stupid bright. I've since swapped out to the Red with low intensity Reds. Still a bit bright but not stupid bright like the Blue ones.
> 
> 2nd You do have to be in the same room or the system has to be in line with the hall in which you travel to get to the Head. Either way you will be blinded unless you take precautions and travel by brail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd I'm glad that I could spread a bit of cheer this fine day while I was away. Like ldlw, I too am an insomniac. So yeah, only making a funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're of the mind to swap out LEDs' it's REALLY easy. Just make sure you have 3mm Low Intensity bulbs, soldering iron, desolder tool, solder and nippers. Snap off the Housing being careful not to damage it(leads are pretty brittle), heat up the finished side with the soldering tool, use the desolder tool on the other side sucking out the left over leads one at a time. Clear the housing of the old LEDs' and make sure you get your Positive and Negative leads right. The PCB is marked for Positive and Negative under the housing so no worries there. Solder the leads into place and snip off the leftovers. Viola! Presto chango! You've now got different color LEDs' in the front of your System.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have the H.A.F X and don't like the red led's.thanks for the info I will change it out with some white one.Been wondering what is the size of the led bulbs.


----------



## maxextz

anyone else find the headphone sockets very weak?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


I am currently starting my first computer build and yes I pick the H.A.F X as my first case.At first i wanted the 800d but heard it is not that good for aircooling.So I decided to get the H.A.F X over anything even the Antec 1200.Waiting on other parts to start my build but here is my H.A.F X still in the box.Can't wait.


That HAF X is going to be a nice house for those parts! Good choice for the case, and Ceadder has provided some good info. on how to swap out those led's.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


That HAF X is going to be a nice house for those parts! Good choice for the case, and Ceadder has provided some good info. on how to swap out those led's.


Yeah thanks.Also seen that post.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Installed a second graphics card in my HAF-X


74Â°C and 67Â°C 100% load on the Witcher 2, not bad


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*


Installed a second graphics card in my HAF-X


74Â°C and 67Â°C 100% load on the Witcher 2, not bad










Nice build.Can't wait to finish mine.


----------



## Castle02

Add me please! Thanks.


----------



## PCRampagE

this is my Computer..
Cooler Master HAF932
asus p6t Deluxe v2
Intel core i7 920
xfx gtx 280 1gb
500gb hdd
Cooler master GX-650w
Kingston valueR 1333Mhz 4gb

no mods yet, but im going to paint the inside black, may paint side panels, top and the mesh in the front red, all red 120mm fans inside (no 230mm)...
Fan controller.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice setup.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## JDL92

Please add me to the club!! I have quite a few pics to show you guys! Just to let you know, nothing special. This is my pride and joy under a budget. So here it is: (Specs are in my signature)


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDL92;14098425*
> Please add me to the club!! I have quite a few pics to show you guys! Just to let you know, nothing special. This is my pride and joy under a budget. So here it is: (Specs are in my signature)


Nice but that case makes the board look really small.


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14067631*
> Ok iv googled around and cant find much on this but thinking of mounting a 120mm rad either on the bottom between the psu and hdd mounts or on the hdd mounts themselves in place of the VGA duct. Iv seen a couple examples of both these but can find much info on it.
> 
> I will be getting my Haf-x late next week im hoping and im just trying to figure out my wc loop.


I have a build log with a rx120 between the psu and HDD cage. Pm me if you have any questions, or post there.

It works and fit great with lots of room


----------



## Intel4Life

Here is my HAF X, add me to teh list


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;14099735*
> Nice but that case makes the board look really small.


That's what happens when you stuff a Micro ATX into a Full Tower. Cannot complain about lack of room, that's for sure.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


That's what happens when you stuff a Micro ATX into a Full Tower. Cannot complain about lack of room, that's for sure.









~Ceadder










The one thing Ron has over most others here is... room for growth.


----------



## AdamZed

Hullo everyone,

i've lurked for awhile on these boards, and figured now that i'm actually doing a build of my own i might as well post. What better place to make my first post than by joining (or attempting to join) the HAF club!

this is fitting as my case is my favorite part of my build. Its a HAF X and as you can see by the picture I had it airbrushed by an extremely talented friend of mine.

The rest of my parts are in the process of being ordered, and i'll fill in my sig when i have everything.









The image is a Greater Demon of Khorne, from the warhammer universe, and the symbol is of Khorne, done in a cracked stone look. 
The white outline does not actually stand out that much in real life, thats just an effect of the camera i guess. The top and other side of the case continue the flame effects, and the other mesh areas look similar to the front one. I cant wait to turn on the red led fans behind those flames!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


The one thing Ron has over most others here is... room for growth.


My case is stuffed full. Sorry I didn't buy a bigger case but at the time didn't think I would add all the stuff i did.







I was comenting on the other guys build and did realize it was a Micro ATX board.


----------



## burningrave101

HAF-932 Advanced vs HAF-X, which do you think would offer the lowest GPU temps for 2x6990's?? HAF-932 allows for four 120mm fans on the side door whereas the HAF-X has one large 200mm fan.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


HAF-932 Advanced vs HAF-X, which do you think would offer the lowest GPU temps for 2x6990's?? HAF-932 allows for four 120mm fans on the side door whereas the HAF-X has one large 200mm fan.


I would go HAF-932 Advanced, Because you will be looking to watercool the the 6990's after running them on air







The 932 makes it easy to watercool later if you want to, And like you said you can add 4 120's to help cool the 6990's on air


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks good Hi, but flip that Rad 180. Yikes, why do people put Radiators fittings side top? I know y'all know that Air travels up in Water.









Apologies, not trying to offend. My OCD would just niggle the hell out of me if I didn't say nuffin.









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Looks good Hi, but flip that Rad 180. Yikes, why do people put Radiators fittings side top? I know y'all know that Air travels up in Water.









Apologies, not trying to offend. My OCD would just niggle the hell out of me if I didn't say nuffin.









~Ceadder










That is the only way to fit a RX120 in the case with out modding







There's no air in my loop ive made sure of that, But if air travels up wouldn't it make it easyer to get air out having have the barbs at the top


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Looks good Hi, but flip that Rad 180. Yikes, why do people put Radiators fittings side top? I know y'all know that Air travels up in Water.









Apologies, not trying to offend. My OCD would just niggle the hell out of me if I didn't say nuffin.









~Ceadder










lol, I cant even count the number of times people have done that...go buy common sense people because you need it...lol but that really only applies to closed loop systems because the rad is also basically the res to


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


lol, I cant even count the number of times people have done that...go buy common sense people because you need it...lol but that really only applies to closed loop systems because the rad is also basically the res to


The way the RX120 is made thats the only way it will fit in the 932







And like I said wouldn't the air come out of the loop easyer this way


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


That is the only way to fit a RX120 in the case with out modding







There's no air in my loop ive made sure of that, _But if air travels up wouldn't it make it easyer to get air out having have the barbs at the top_

























Nope. Hope you was kiddin; But yeah I can understand what you mean since the Graphics card could be in the way. Have you tried mounting it on the outside?









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


The way the RX120 is made thats the only way it will fit in the 932







And like I said wouldn't the air come out of the loop easyer this way










there is still a pleasant little pocket for air in that space between the top of your barbs and the top of that rad.just out of cutiosity, whats the T at the bottom of your loop for??


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









Nope. Hope you was kiddin; But yeah I can understand what you mean since the Graphics card could be in the way. Have you tried mounting it on the outside?









~Ceadder










Nope? Air travels up the rad and out then ends up in the res







If it was the other way air would just sit in the top of the rad







Mounting it on the outside, Then it would look like crap when it looks fine inside









Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


there is still a pleasant little pocket for air in that space between the top of your barbs and the top of that rad.


Yes, But that pocket for air would be even bigger with it the other way







Really you just need to tip the case and the air came right out of the loop. But like I said this is the only way it fit's in the case. I did try the other way first, But the 932 doesn't have the room to run it the other way.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm assuming the T is for drain.









An you right HLB. Just doesn't look right to me after running the H50 for so long.









Not that it would matter much since you can't mount it the other way what with the plenum being so deep. I'm mounting my 120 at the top but I think it will end up being mounted in the bottom once I get my 360 together.









~Ceadder


----------



## GasMan320

Hey guys,

Wanted to show my new HAF X build. Thanks to forum member karmuhhhh for helping me choose the parts and putting it all together! If you're in Southern California and want an expert to help you out, he's the guy.

Please add me to the HAF X member's list.

One thing I did which I wanted to pass on to others is that I wired my HAF X's USB 3.0 ports onto my motherboard rather than having a cable go through to the back. My ASRock P67 Extreme4 mobo came with a rear panel that had two USB 3.0 ports which is supposed to connect directly to the motherboard. I took that rear panel and unscrewed the ports from the panel plate and connected the front USB 3.0 connectors directly into those ports and then connected the other end into the motherboard's 3.0 header. I hid the connector behind my drive bays and am super happy not to have that ugly cable going through to the back of the case.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm assuming the T is for drain.









An you right HLB. Just doesn't look right to me after running the H50 for so long.









Not that it would matter much since you can't mount it the other way what with the plenum being so deep. I'm mounting my 120 at the top but I think it will end up being mounted in the bottom once I get my 360 together.









~Ceadder










Yea the T is a drain. I might add a RX120 at the bottom. I will have to drill holes, Because the psu makes it so you can't use the stock fan spot







They didn't think that out with big PSU's.


----------



## liamstears

Add Me :-D

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1056480-my-beast-haf-x-dual-rad.html


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears;14106548*
> Add Me :-D


killer rig


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14103318*
> HAF-932 Advanced vs HAF-X, which do you think would offer the lowest GPU temps for 2x6990's?? HAF-932 allows for four 120mm fans on the side door whereas the HAF-X has one large 200mm fan.


A 932 with four 120mm fans on the door panel will likely outperform the HAF X panel with one 200mm fan.
I did some testing recently comparing my gpu temps. with a solid panel, and the 932 panel with various fans, and I had virtually no temperature reduction with the stock 230mm fan (I tried two of them):
http://www.overclock.net/13996490-post14674.html
Two 120mm fans gave me a good temp. reduction, and four of them produced the best results.

However, I do think the HAF X is a better-looking case than mine:

EDIT:
Looking at liamstears HAF X two posts above, that's an understatement!
Beautiful job:thumb:


----------



## coleweezy23

Add me!

Thanks, I will put new pictures up soon.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamZed;14102985*
> Hullo everyone,
> 
> i've lurked for awhile on these boards, and figured now that i'm actually doing a build of my own i might as well post. What better place to make my first post than by joining (or attempting to join) the HAF club!
> 
> this is fitting as my case is my favorite part of my build. Its a HAF X and as you can see by the picture I had it airbrushed by an extremely talented friend of mine.
> 
> The rest of my parts are in the process of being ordered, and i'll fill in my sig when i have everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image is a Greater Demon of Khorne, from the warhammer universe, and the symbol is of Khorne, done in a cracked stone look.
> The white outline does not actually stand out that much in real life, thats just an effect of the camera i guess. The top and other side of the case continue the flame effects, and the other mesh areas look similar to the front one. I cant wait to turn on the red led fans behind those flames!


Blood for the Blood God!







It looks nice.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14103318*
> HAF-932 Advanced vs HAF-X, which do you think would offer the lowest GPU temps for 2x6990's?? HAF-932 allows for four 120mm fans on the side door whereas the HAF-X has one large 200mm fan.


If I were you then I would go with the HAF X and see if you can get someone from here to sell you there stock HAF 932 door. The HAF X has a bit more room inside of it (Because the top 200mm fans are actually on the outside of the case and covered with the top plastic piece) so it helps with just about everything.

I did it (Thanks again FannBlade) and not only does it look Phenomenal but it really keeps my 3X GTX 480's really cool. I have them OC'd to 880 MHz Core, 1760 Shader, and either 1975 Memory or 2000 memory (Sorry I forget and I can't get to my computer just right now to check) and my highest temp (Which is my top card... Big surprise there huh?) never gets above 70c and they are folding 24/7/365. That's with just a 90 CFM Cooler Master R4 in the GPU duct. If I upgraded to either a delta or a Gentle Typhoon AP-31 then I would get even lower temps.

It's worth the extra money. Cooler Master really hit the nail on the head with the HAF X and my only gripe is that they changed the door to only allow 1 X 200mm fan instead of giving you the option for 4 X 120mm fans. At this time I have 4 X 120mm Yate Loon High Speed (Red LED) fans on the door and they each pump out 88 CFM so just from my door alone I am getting 352 CFM intake. Add my 200mm front Fan (110 CFM) and the 120mm CM R4 (90 CFM) I added to my 5.25" Drive bays and that makes me end up with 552 CFM intake. I have 2 X 200mm CM Mega Flow (110 CFM each) and 1 X 140 Yate Loon High Speed (Red LED, 140 CFM) and that makes my exhaust at 360 CFM. So I have 192 CFM more intake than exhaust.

Just make sure that you get some nice filters for all of your intakes because I have to dust out my case every other week and sometimes every week even with all of the positive pressure that I have. I will be getting some filter kits for both of my HAF X's very soon but can't afford it just now because the wife is still pissed at me for spending well over $1200 in the past 2 months on my computers lol. She doesn't know about the GTX 570 and Corsair H100 that I have coming soon yet either lol. I hope that this helps you make an informed decision. Let me know if you need any more information.
Keep the awesome rigs coming guys,
Nathan


----------



## MexGT

To all HAF 912 Owners :

Have you guys tested temperatures of the video cards using the Side Fan ?

With my cards that exhaust air inside my case I'm thinking in using the side fan, but what really backs me up is that it doesnt have fan filter ... so in the end it might be even worst.

Any ideas? Or should I move to the HAF-X and be able to use the GPU duct + side panel with an actual filter.

My cards run #1 at 60*c and #2 at 70*c while doing several loops in Unigine.

I already switched the front 200mm for 2 120mms and another 120mm in the 5.25 bays Enermax Magmas 70 CFM's, Exhaust is also the same 120mm fan and top is the 200mm.

I know its not awfully hot, but when gaming well the CPU gets hot and the GPUs aswell, and since I have an air cooler and GPU's dumping hot air inside I'd like to keep it more fresh.

mmmm..... to HAF-X or not to HAF-X


----------



## lawrencendlw

As a owner of 2 HAF X's I say get one. It's worth every penny. There's so much room in there and such great airflow that its hard for stuff to get warm and stay warm. I say just go for it. You won't be sorry.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14109685*
> If I were you then I would go with the HAF X and see if you can get someone from here to sell you there stock HAF 932 door. The HAF X has a bit more room inside of it (Because the top 200mm fans are actually on the outside of the case and covered with the top plastic piece) so it helps with just about everything.
> 
> I did it (Thanks again FannBlade) and not only does it look Phenomenal but it really keeps my 3X GTX 480's really cool. I have them OC'd to 880 MHz Core, 1760 Shader, and either 1975 Memory or 2000 memory (Sorry I forget and I can't get to my computer just right now to check) and my highest temp (Which is my top card... Big surprise there huh?) never gets above 70c and they are folding 24/7/365. That's with just a 90 CFM Cooler Master R4 in the GPU duct. If I upgraded to either a delta or a Gentle Typhoon AP-31 then I would get even lower temps.
> 
> It's worth the extra money. Cooler Master really hit the nail on the head with the HAF X and my only gripe is that they changed the door to only allow 1 X 200mm fan instead of giving you the option for 4 X 120mm fans. At this time I have 4 X 120mm Yate Loon High Speed (Red LED) fans on the door and they each pump out 88 CFM so just from my door alone I am getting 352 CFM intake. Add my 200mm front Fan (110 CFM) and the 120mm CM R4 (90 CFM) I added to my 5.25" Drive bays and that makes me end up with 552 CFM intake. I have 2 X 200mm CM Mega Flow (110 CFM each) and 1 X 140 Yate Loon High Speed (Red LED, 140 CFM) and that makes my exhaust at 360 CFM. So I have 192 CFM more intake than exhaust.
> 
> Just make sure that you get some nice filters for all of your intakes because I have to dust out my case every other week and sometimes every week even with all of the positive pressure that I have. I will be getting some filter kits for both of my HAF X's very soon but can't afford it just now because the wife is still pissed at me for spending well over $1200 in the past 2 months on my computers lol. She doesn't know about the GTX 570 and Corsair H100 that I have coming soon yet either lol. I hope that this helps you make an informed decision. Let me know if you need any more information.
> Keep the awesome rigs coming guys,
> Nathan


^
This.
When it comes to the HAF X, you are to be considered an Iron Chef

THREE 480's?








And on top of that, you're clocking yours higher than I do!

Some kind of summary/update on your two HAF X's would be fun to see, there is a lot going on with them. Which one has the 932 panel, one is being custom painted, etc.
You really need two sets of System Specs., to separate the two builds

Buying a door from another member would be good, but I really got a great deal from CM for mine at less than 20 bucks. Either way, it's good advise if anyone wants better airflow from the door panel.

I'm still using the R4's in my door, how are those Yate Loons? I am considering buying some good high speed fans for mine, I've lusted over these ones for ages:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971
Not only for the door, but the San Ace's are damn good fans for just about anything.
Damn expensive though, my wife isn't too amused by such purchases either
Then again, that's just for one system. I don't know how you can get away with two of them going

Back to reality, the R4's were on sale for about 7 bucks each when I bought a six-pack of them a few months ago. The San Ace's are more of a dream list item for now.

Combined with the other fans you've listed, there is some serious airflow going on in that HAF X. As for positive pressure, I've noticed that mine is actually getting a bit less dust buildup since I swapped out the solid window for the four-fan setup in the door, I guess due to the increase in positive pressure. I thought it would have more dust buildup.

But a good filter set would still reduce it to a minimum, that's also on the list for me.


----------



## oEXITo

Here is my HAF 922 rig, add me to the list please


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oEXITo;14119223*
> Here is my HAF 922 rig, add me to the list please


Looks good, must be uv lighting in there?, gives it a neat glow.
Some water for the card perhaps
I guess it's not necessary with that 560 as I hear the Twin Frozer II's have very good cooling.


----------



## oEXITo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14119578*
> Looks good, must be uv lighting in there?, gives it a neat glow.
> Some water for the card perhaps
> I guess it's not necessary with that 560 as I hear the Twin Frozer II's have very good cooling.


yea the cooling on the Twin Frozr II design is amazing. I really didnt see a need for the card to be water cooled, in my eyes it was just more $$ lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14117583*
> ^
> This.
> When it comes to the HAF X, you are to be considered an Iron Chef
> 
> THREE 480's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on top of that, you're clocking yours higher than I do!
> 
> Some kind of summary/update on your two HAF X's would be fun to see, there is a lot going on with them. Which one has the 932 panel, one is being custom painted, etc.
> You really need two sets of System Specs., to separate the two builds
> 
> Buying a door from another member would be good, but I really got a great deal from CM for mine at less than 20 bucks. Either way, it's good advise if anyone wants better airflow from the door panel.
> 
> I'm still using the R4's in my door, how are those Yate Loons? I am considering buying some good high speed fans for mine, I've lusted over these ones for ages:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971
> Not only for the door, but the San Ace's are damn good fans for just about anything.
> Damn expensive though, my wife isn't too amused by such purchases either
> Then again, that's just for one system. I don't know how you can get away with two of them going
> 
> Back to reality, the R4's were on sale for about 7 bucks each when I bought a six-pack of them a few months ago. The San Ace's are more of a dream list item for now.
> 
> Combined with the other fans you've listed, there is some serious airflow going on in that HAF X. As for positive pressure, I've noticed that mine is actually getting a bit less dust buildup since I swapped out the solid window for the four-fan setup in the door, I guess due to the increase in positive pressure. I thought it would have more dust buildup.
> 
> But a good filter set would still reduce it to a minimum, that's also on the list for me.


Thank you for your kind words. I wouldn't have thought a year ago that I would have learned so much about one particular part in such a short time. It's the case I tell you. It forces you to do it lol.

About the Yate loons, They are great fans with High CFM, Static Pressure and low (Enough) noise. They also have the great side effect of having great LED's. If you have Yate loons in your case, you don't need any other kind of case lighting. It looks like I have CCFL's in my case but it's all just the fans. Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking the CM R4's. They too are great fans and in many ways better than Yate loons. They have Higher CFM (only by 2 CFM) and lower noise. But they just don't do it lighting wise. I used Yate loons to kill 2 birds with one stone. It took care of Cooling and lighting all in one.

I would suggest for you to get 4X 120mm High Speed Yate Loons (they come with either Red, Blue, or Green LED's and have 88 CFM) for your door, 1X 140mm High Speed Yate Loon (They have either Red, Blue, or Green LED's and 140 CFM) for your Rear Exhaust (and maybe even 1 for your 5.25" Drive bays if you want to use it as either a intake or exhaust) and then you can use one of your Cooler Master R4's in your GPU duct (That's what I'm using). It's not quite the CFM (no where near. Nvidia recommends 150 CFM or higher for the GPU Duct and the R4's are 90 CFM) but some air is better than none right?

As for the filters, It's a great idea. I need to get on it and stop just suggesting it to others. But my problem is that the kit (linked here) Costs $70 plus shipping (and we all know that Performance-pcs.com commits robbery with their shipping prices. There is something wrong when you pay more for shipping than the item cost lol) and then everything that I buy for my case I need to buy times 2 now lol.

I do have 2 separate builds listed for OCN. Here is Build 1 and Here is build 2. It's hard for me to even remember what I have in each lol. I often have to think, "Wait, which computer has which motherboard in it?" lol.

There is a fine art of getting your wife to let you buy high end computer parts and still sleep with you. I am now offering an online course for only $49.99 per lesson. Lol J/K. But the way you get her to let you get the stuff you want for the computer is you make her believe that you NEED it (And this works better if you actually need it lol). It also works better if you soften her up by talking to her about your computer, the parts inside, and what each one does. The more technical you are, the better this works. You know that you are ready to move on to the part where you explain what you need when you see her eye's glaze over as you are explaining something to her. Then go into what you need and why. She will most likely just want you to fix the damm computer so that she can continue to play farmville on facebook with her friends lol. If you are thinking that there is no way that this works then think about this. How else do you think that I got my wife to let me buy 2 more Intel Core i7's (on top of the one I already had), 2 more GTX 480's (on top of the one I already had), 2 More Cases, 2 More LGA 1366 motherboards (High end), 2 6GB kits of Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 C8, a Corsair AX1200, a Corsair H70, a Corsair H100, a Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan controller, 2 Delta Fans, and a GTX 570 all within about a month? Want to be even more sick to your stomach? I could always tell you just how much I paid for all of it. I bet it's not even half of what you think it is. The most expensive thing I bought was the AX1200.

Class Dismissed, Leave your checks in the basket by the door as you are exiting class lol.

Nathan


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


If I were you then I would go with the HAF X and see if you can get someone from here to sell you there stock HAF 932 door. The HAF X has a bit more room inside of it (Because the top 200mm fans are actually on the outside of the case and covered with the top plastic piece) so it helps with just about everything.

I did it (Thanks again FannBlade) and not only does it look Phenomenal but it really keeps my 3X GTX 480's really cool. I have them OC'd to 880 MHz Core, 1760 Shader, and either 1975 Memory or 2000 memory (Sorry I forget and I can't get to my computer just right now to check) and my highest temp (Which is my top card... Big surprise there huh?) never gets above 70c and they are folding 24/7/365. That's with just a 90 CFM Cooler Master R4 in the GPU duct. If I upgraded to either a delta or a Gentle Typhoon AP-31 then I would get even lower temps.

It's worth the extra money. Cooler Master really hit the nail on the head with the HAF X and my only gripe is that they changed the door to only allow 1 X 200mm fan instead of giving you the option for 4 X 120mm fans. At this time I have 4 X 120mm Yate Loon High Speed (Red LED) fans on the door and they each pump out 88 CFM so just from my door alone I am getting 352 CFM intake. Add my 200mm front Fan (110 CFM) and the 120mm CM R4 (90 CFM) I added to my 5.25" Drive bays and that makes me end up with 552 CFM intake. I have 2 X 200mm CM Mega Flow (110 CFM each) and 1 X 140 Yate Loon High Speed (Red LED, 140 CFM) and that makes my exhaust at 360 CFM. So I have 192 CFM more intake than exhaust.

Just make sure that you get some nice filters for all of your intakes because I have to dust out my case every other week and sometimes every week even with all of the positive pressure that I have. I will be getting some filter kits for both of my HAF X's very soon but can't afford it just now because the wife is still pissed at me for spending well over $1200 in the past 2 months on my computers lol. She doesn't know about the GTX 570 and Corsair H100 that I have coming soon yet either lol. I hope that this helps you make an informed decision. Let me know if you need any more information.

Keep the awesome rigs coming guys,
Nathan


I know how it feels my wife is always telling me about my build(which this is my first time trying to build a rig)But she understand what I want although like you I need to order things in advance and tell her later lol.
Here is my page of my listed parts although some changed since being on here for a couple days
http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...00-3000-a.html
I am looking forward in doing this build and glad to be part of this fine community.
Also just got me a window kits for my HAF X.Doing it this weekend if nobody buys it by then.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Thank you for your kind words. I wouldn't have thought a year ago that I would have learned so much about one particular part in such a short time. It's the case I tell you. It forces you to do it lol. 
Class Dismissed, Leave your checks in the basket by the door as you are exiting class lol. 
Nathan


Thanks for all the good advise, even how to deal with the wife








And the links. Also for clarifying your two HAF X builds and their separate listings!

I've seen others recommend the Yate Loons, PapaSmurf had mentioned them in a previous post. Your link at Performance PC's has them priced very reasonably.
Good point you brought up about the led's on the Yates. I had no idea how bright they were, and that can be good for case lighting. I still use case fans with leds for the lighting they provide, I've messed around with crt tubes before, still have a few, but well-lit fans are less hassle.
Even if I did win the lottery and then was able to buy a case of San Ace's, I'd miss the bling









I like the other suggestions as well, those filter kits are a tad pricey though.

Still studying your specs., a lot of good stuff there. Reminds me that I've got to upgrade my psu as well.............

Ah, I gotta go to work. Best place to think about upgrades and mods to pass the time though!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Will be updating mine with new pics today. She hasn't been cleaned in a year so.


----------



## DarkHollow

Nice link to those yates, I have been thinking on swapping out the rear fan on my HAF X and removing the 230 on the side for a powerful 140 so I can see my hardware better. Those seem like they could be a bit loud though so maybe I will just get one at first. That or maybe I will just grab two and put one up front, the only downside is it wont look as good with the smaller fan....... I had been looking at the Noiseblocker PK-3s and wow they are not a cheap fan, $25 each but from the specs they seem to be fairly powerful and pretty quiet as well.


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone ever have trouble securing their graphics card to the back of the case? When I built my computer I had to work very hard to have my gtx 580 screw holes to match up with the screw holes on the haf x...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14128031*
> Anyone ever have trouble securing their graphics card to the back of the case? When I built my computer I had to work very hard to have my gtx 580 screw holes to match up with the screw holes on the haf x...


You have to push the graphics card back towards the rear of your case while screwing it in. It'll help you from stripping out the screws and/or holes. Just do it lightly enough so that you don't break the card but hard enough so that the 2 holes line up with the holes on the gpu.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Greenback

I did it the other way pushed the bracket in got a coupl of turns on the screw then it was fine to do normally


----------



## crimsontears809739

Add me! Add me!

_*It's my new HAF-X!!!!*_














































<3 <3 <3 <3 My case!


----------



## gl0ry

Any of you owners go from an antec 900 to a haf? If so was it a good move?


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14131246*
> Any of you owners go from an antec 900 to a haf? If so was it a good move?


I went from an antec 900 to my HAF X. I wanted to do water-cooling this time around but figured there would be no way to do all internal. The only other case I would have went to would be a 800D but the HAF X was way cheaper. No regrets though, great air cooling case and tons of room. Even if u want to do water cooling it's great.


----------



## gl0ry

I'm doing water cooling for sure, the 932 is the one that looks to be fitting me the most right now in terms of budget and design. I like that you can fill the reservoir from the top without opening the pc up.

So far the only issue I have with it, is the fact that the window on the side is so small. I like to show off my wiring and what not, but you can't really see that stuff with the haf 932 can you?


----------



## pwnography6

Ok i got another Haf-x question haha. I ordered a second rad so i now have a 240 and a 120. I would really like to install the new 120 rad on the back exhaust.But im just wondering how this will affect airflow?

I have no side fan because of a window mod so adding this new rad in push/pull is a lil confusing should i have- my top rad pulling air in and the back one exhausting through the rad? Or both rads pulling from inside the case exhausting out?

The only other thing i can think off is bottom mounting the 120 in pull and keeping normal rear exhaust.

(Lil more info 2x200mm -240 rad- 2x 120 fans on top, and stock intake in front, will prob add vga duct fan if not bottom mounting 120mm rad)


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14131550*
> I'm doing water cooling for sure, the 932 is the one that looks to be fitting me the most right now in terms of budget and design. I like that you can fill the reservoir from the top without opening the pc up.
> 
> So far the only issue I have with it, is the fact that the window on the side is so small. I like to show off my wiring and what not, but you can't really see that stuff with the haf 932 can you?


you can get a full side window from cm store for cheap, or mod one in yourself,
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=557
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14131836*
> Ok i got another Haf-x question haha. I ordered a second rad so i now have a 240 and a 120. I would really like to install the new 120 rad on the back exhaust.But im just wondering how this will affect airflow?
> 
> I have no side fan because of a window mod so adding this new rad in push/pull is a lil confusing should i have- my top rad pulling air in and the back one exhausting through the rad? Or both rads pulling from inside the case exhausting out?
> 
> The only other thing i can think off is bottom mounting the 120 in pull and keeping normal real exhaust.


I run a 120 rad push and pull at the back, the only disadvantage is unless your willing to mount it upside down and risk having air stuck in your loop it has to be mounted externally because of the expansion slots, but it works great, I also an running 2 200mm and 6 120mm fans at the top with my 360 rad exaust, there is enough mesh on the case to handle whatever you throw at it, you can also mount a intake in the 5 1/4" bays if you feel you need it


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14131836*
> Ok i got another Haf-x question haha. I ordered a second rad so i now have a 240 and a 120. I would really like to install the new 120 rad on the back exhaust.But im just wondering how this will affect airflow?
> 
> I have no side fan because of a window mod so adding this new rad in push/pull is a lil confusing should i have- my top rad pulling air in and the back one exhausting through the rad? Or both rads pulling from inside the case exhausting out?
> 
> The only other thing i can think off is bottom mounting the 120 in pull and keeping normal real exhaust.


I would run them both in exhaust. With my 932 with RX360 + RX120 I tryed having the RX120 pull air in but my case temps went up 5-10c, And my cpu went up 2-5c when gaming. This is with my 6990 in the loop, So that does add a bit of heat to my loop


----------



## wetfit9

Anyone here know how to take apart
gentle typhoon so I can paint the blades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14131849*
> you can get a full side window from cm store for cheap, or mod one in yourself,
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=557


Thanks for the link, that does kind of kill the budget though and would let me upgrade to haf-x etc.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14131836*
> Ok i got another Haf-x question haha. I ordered a second rad so i now have a 240 and a 120. I would really like to install the new 120 rad on the back exhaust.But im just wondering how this will affect airflow?
> 
> I have no side fan because of a window mod so adding this new rad in push/pull is a lil confusing should i have- my top rad pulling air in and the back one exhausting through the rad? Or both rads pulling from inside the case exhausting out?
> 
> The only other thing i can think off is bottom mounting the 120 in pull and keeping normal rear exhaust.
> 
> (Lil more info 2x200mm -240 rad- 2x 120 fans on top, and stock intake in front, will prob add vga duct fan if not bottom mounting 120mm rad)


You could always use the rear exhaust as an intake and just have the 2 top 200mm fans (or whatever you have up there with your radiator) as the exhaust. If you have the front bottom 200mm fan as an intake and the top fans as exhaust then you should have sufficient for airflow. I would suggest getting a bigger radiator to use since your gonna mount it out the back anyways. Might as well use up some of that space right? If you got a 240 or 360 and mounted it out the back then you should see considerably lower temps on all your components you have connected to the loop. What exactly do you have on the loop right now? If you have your CPU, GPU/'s, and motherboard all connected then the only other thing that you might have to worry about would be the RAM and you could either get a block for those or put a fan as an intake in the open 5.25" Drive bays to blow fresh air in. There is a lot that you can do with these cases if your willing to do a little work. You can make anything fit anywhere if you really want to lol. Good luck and I hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14131550*
> I'm doing water cooling for sure, the 932 is the one that looks to be fitting me the most right now in terms of budget and design. I like that you can fill the reservoir from the top without opening the pc up.
> 
> So far the only issue I have with it, is the fact that the window on the side is so small. I like to show off my wiring and what not, but you can't really see that stuff with the haf 932 can you?


I wouldn't sweat the fill port. Most fill ports contain some sort of aluminum which you don't want any part of in your loop. Not only that but if you hav any Bay devices at all It makes it difficult to run it cleanly. I'll have my micro loop next week sometime.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I wouldn't sweat the fill port. Most fill ports contain some sort of aluminum which you don't want any part of in your loop. Not only that but if you hav any Bay devices at all It makes it difficult to run it cleanly. I'll have my micro loop next week sometime.









~Ceadder










I see, well. I'm having a hard time picking a case.









It's time sensitive too.. I want to pick one today.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14133801*
> I see, well. I'm having a hard time picking a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time sensitive too.. I want to pick one today.


I would get the 932 anyway, you can always set up a different way to fill your loop. I'm getting the XSPC 750 Dual Bay Res/Pump. I'm only going to leave enough hose to slide it out at the bottom most bays and fill from through the top and slide it back in. I see no reason to set it up any other way at the moment since it's only a temporary set up til I get my Multi Option and 4.0 pump which I will be filling from the top as well.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

The HAF 932 is one of the best cases on the market and the HAF X is just a little better. It all depends on if you need the extra features that the HAF x has over the HAF 932. The HAF x has a bit more room inside than the HAF 932 also. If you are going to get the HAF 932, at least get the HAF 932 Advanced as it incorporates some the features that make the HAF X better than the 932. It's on sale right now from Newegg for $139.98 so it's definitely worth it to buy it. Especially since the AMD version is $159.99 and the Blue edition is $169.98 and those are the only other 2 Versions they had on Newegg when I just checked. As for the HAF X the regular one is $189.99 (with an additional $10 off w/ promo code CMA10, limited offer), The Blue Edition is also $189.99 (with no promo code), and the Nvidia Edition (which in my opinion looks freaking awesome but the wife wouldn't let me get it so I had to get the Blue edition to go with the regular HAF X that I already had) is $189.99 after $10 rebate. In my opinion, it's worth it to go ahead and spend the few extra dollars for the HAF X (The Blue edition saves you money on having to buy the extra fans (You will need to buy an extra Cooler Master Mega Flow but that goes with any case you get) and all of the fans have little switches that you can turn off the LED's if you want to) and is just all around a great case. Like I said, I own both a regular HAF X and a Blue edition one and they are the 2 best cases that I have ever owned. I have built several computers for other people using the HAF 932 and it is a great case but just not quite as nice as the HAF X. There are several features that the HAF X has that the 932 doesn't and it makes it worth spending the extra $20-$30 to get them. Just do it and buy one and I promise you that you wont be sorry.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Marlon Lopes

hi, I am deaf.

I have Cooler Master HAF 912







.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marlon Lopes;14139646*
> hi, I am deaf.
> 
> I have Cooler Master HAF 912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmm... your pic isn't showing up for me, but welcome to OCN!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol its funny because you say that the pic isn't showing up for you but the pic shows up both in his post and in your post lol.


----------



## RonB94GT

Not showing for me either


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14140319*
> Lol its funny because you say that the pic isn't showing up for you but the pic shows up both in his post and in your post lol.


Weird... Maybe it's my browser. I was on my iphone before and now I'm on my macbook. I'm using firefox on my macbook though...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Maybe you need to update your Flash so you can see them. I am using Firefox and I'm seeing them just fine.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14140418*
> Weird... Maybe it's my browser. I was on my iphone before and now I'm on my macbook. I'm using firefox on my macbook though...


or maybe... its that apple products are overpriced trash


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


or maybe... its that apple products are overpriced trash










Yeah It could be that too lol.


----------



## THC Butterz

932 advanced is on sale @the egg today!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-160-_-Product


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey does anyone know if the Antec 902 5.25 bay fan assemblies will fit into the HAF 922 5.25 bays?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hey does anyone know if the Antec 902 5.25 bay fan assemblies will fit into the HAF 922 5.25 bays?


5.25 bays are pretty standard, should fit without an issue


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


5.25 bays are pretty standard, should fit without an issue


I'm more worried about the Mesh differences...


----------



## rjajmr0221

my 932



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


932 advanced is on sale @the egg today!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-160-_-Product


Yeah I posted that yesterday lol. Go back a page to This post









But thanks for looking out for your fellow HAF lover and making sure people know about the deals. It's good for the club, its good for the community, and it's good for a future HAF 932 Advanced owners wallet lol. REP + for the heads up.


----------



## Smallville

I just received my HAF 912 yesterday and one of the sides were SMASHED [email protected]!#@! Now, I'm fine with it as long as Newegg can compensate for it, but I have another problem.

My motherboard's ports(the PS/2 port, USB ports) doesn't fit the entire part of the case, so there's open space between the case and mobo. What am I suppose to do about that? In my Cooler Master Centurion, the frame thing came with the case, but I did not get one with the case.


----------



## Papazmurf

Add Me

I love my HAF912. Looking to join the club. Heres my pic.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Papasmurf...

Now a Papazmurf??? Is the original Papasmurf breeding???


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14151184*
> I just received my HAF 912 yesterday and one of the sides were SMASHED [email protected]!#@! Now, I'm fine with it as long as Newegg can compensate for it, but I have another problem.
> 
> My motherboard's ports(the PS/2 port, USB ports) doesn't fit the entire part of the case, so there's open space between the case and mobo. What am I suppose to do about that? In my Cooler Master Centurion, the frame thing came with the case, but I did not get one with the case.


If you're talking about the I/O Shield that comes with the motherboard, well, that comes with the motherboard. Just pop it out of your old case and put it in your new one.


----------



## liberato87

Hi everybody
this is my haf 912 ROG style


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14152105*
> Hi everybody
> this is my haf 912 ROG style


Nice looking case, love the ROG theme because it goes so well with the Red-black cases.

BTW you should try something like I did on my 912-A, 100% clear side panel because IMO that side intake type thing just takes out a lot of the acrylic purpouse by taking a good amount of view area... and it doesnt even have a filter so why bother with an intake fan and get dust all over, just my 0.02

Old pic, but you get the idea !


----------



## FalloutBoy

Now I don't mean to get all sentimental but when I joined OCN for this club, it was the sex! I loved every pic. A couple years later it still feels like home. Just had to say!









Anyway, heres a couple pics of the so far HAF 912 I'm building for my sister. I'm looking forward to finishing it!


----------



## teckno-uzi

hmm i always wondered if my setup resembled any others with my 932... im glad i found this thread

i would like to join this club as well since this case was my first step into OC-ing in the first place and hence the reason for the 932. There's not much flash to it but im glad i have it.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14151820*
> If you're talking about the I/O Shield that comes with the motherboard, well, that comes with the motherboard. Just pop it out of your old case and put it in your new one.


I didnt know there was a term for that, but it's good to know. I bought my mobo used from here, so I don't have it. Is there a way to order one? Are there any long-term effects to not having an I/O panel?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14154827*
> I didnt know there was a term for that, but it's good to know. I bought my mobo used from here, so I don't have it. Is there a way to order one? Are there any long-term effects to not having an I/O panel?


Well, your biggest problem would probably arise from the dust that would come in through the opening. Other than that, nothing signifucant other than you may have to be a little more careful with attaching/detaching cables.

Sent from iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14153518*
> Nice looking case, love the ROG theme because it goes so well with the Red-black cases.
> 
> BTW you should try something like I did on my 912-A, 100% clear side panel because IMO that side intake type thing just takes out a lot of the acrylic purpouse by taking a good amount of view area... and it doesnt even have a filter so why bother with an intake fan and get dust all over, just my 0.02
> 
> Old pic, but you get the idea !


thanks mate!
I agree with you that the side intake takes a lot of view area..
you side panel is very nice! how did you build it?


----------



## DarkHollow

OK Thank you Ceadderman for buying the other EK Bridge from me now here's my problem.... The triple bridge won't fit due to being spaced for dual slots and not a slot between so I now have a serial blank and a serial triple bridge. I want to get $25 or so out of both. The blank has screws but the bridge doesn't.

That is one thing I dislike about the HAF X, I have a large portion where I cant see in. (Thanks to the 230 door fan but I do have an idea to change that)

EDIT: It is either sell the bridge or get an EVGA P67 FTW (only if I can sell my P8P67 PRO first though)

EDITx2: Wow I just saw that EK now makes 3-slot bridges how did I miss that?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14156646*
> OK Thank you Ceadderman for buying the other EK Bridge from me now here's my problem.... The triple bridge won't fit due to being spaced for dual slots and not a slot between so I now have a serial blank and a serial triple bridge. I want to get $25 or so out of both. The blank has screws but the bridge doesn't.
> 
> That is one thing I dislike about the HAF X, I have a large portion where I cant see in. (Thanks to the 230 door fan but I do have an idea to change that)
> 
> EDIT: It is either sell the bridge or get an EVGA P67 FTW (only if I can sell my P8P67 PRO first though)
> 
> EDITx2: Wow I just saw that EK now makes 3-slot bridges how did I miss that?


No problem. I've since found out I can't currently use it even if I had the two blocks and other card myself. Apparently these bridges won't work with 5770 blocks. I'll probably hold onto it JiC I upgrade to 5870-5970 since it will work then however. Wish I could afford to take the rest off your hands. Too many Steam games this week though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14157350*
> No problem. I've since found out I can't currently use it even if I had the two blocks and other card myself. Apparently these bridges won't work with 5770 blocks. I'll probably hold onto it JiC I upgrade to 5870-5970 since it will work then however. Wish I could afford to take the rest off your hands. Too many Steam games this week though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


One of these wont do the trick? http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/parts-block/fc-connection-parts/ek-fc-link-r48x0-58x0.html

From the images it looks like it would work.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14157463*
> One of these wont do the trick? http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/parts-block/fc-connection-parts/ek-fc-link-r48x0-58x0.html
> 
> From the images it looks like it would work.


Yeah that's what I thought too, but compatibility list doesn't list the 5770.









I may be pleasantly surprised. That would be cool.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14156256*
> thanks mate!
> I agree with you that the side intake takes a lot of view area..
> you side panel is very nice! how did you build it?


I asked a guy who works with acrylic on his spare time if he could help me out, he just had to cut the sides to match the original acrylic and the mounting holes, he said it was an easy job so I doubt someone who is more knowledable with this plastic has a problem with it in your area.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14157677*
> I asked a guy who works with acrylic on his spare time if he could help me out, he just had to cut the sides to match the original acrylic and the mounting holes, he said it was an easy job so I doubt someone who is more knowledable with this plastic has a problem with it in your area.


thank you, i will find out


----------



## _REAPER_

Just saying greetings from AFG somewhere in the middle of no where but just wanted to let everyone know I am missing posting in this thread.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14157503*
> Yeah that's what I thought too, but compatibility list doesn't list the 5770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be pleasantly surprised. That would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


They dont seem to update the list as often as they should but it looks like it fits from what I see, maybe try to find one cheap used or something and test it.


----------



## Ceadderman

@DarkHollow... that would be awesome, but I'm pretty sure that unless you can find one used there aren't any available. You can find blocks for 2,3 and 4 series cards but 5770s'? Yeah right. Nobody owns a 5770, why would they make a block for that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;14157706*
> Just saying greetings from AFG somewhere in the middle of no where but just wanted to let everyone know I am missing posting in this thread.


Reeeeeeaaaaaaper bro... you're sorely missed round these parts. You're keeping your head down right?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DarkHollow

Hahah you need the blocks too? EK DID make blocks but I dont know that they have them any longer. I suppose if you ask them maybe they could run you off some but direct from EK wouldn't be cheap.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14157845*
> Hahah you need the blocks too? EK DID make blocks but I dont know that they have them any longer. I suppose if you ask them maybe they could run you off some but direct from EK wouldn't be cheap.


Yeah, already asked them about it. That's a negatory. They don't do special work even when they have the engineering sample to work from.









I gotta buy used and when they come available. I've got a line on 2 block, but one of them is Nickel plate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TMallory

Ordered my HAF 922 yesterday with a spare 120mm fan for the side panel. Can't wait


----------



## DarkHollow

Just get the nickel block and sand down the internal nickel! Don't forget to have fun while doing so!

That's weird that they wouldn't even run off a couple when they have made some before.....


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know. I didn't pre-order so that might have been the deal breaker. AquaTuning seems to be doing that too. Order and they'll accommodate you. Don't order and they don't have it in stock and don't know when they'll get it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MexGT

*HAF 912-A IN stock CM-USA*

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=613


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14154827*
> I didnt know there was a term for that, but it's good to know. I bought my mobo used from here, so I don't have it. Is there a way to order one? Are there any long-term effects to not having an I/O panel?


msi sells accsory kits for there mobos for $12.99usd


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


msi sells accsory kits for there mobos for $12.99usd


Hmm, I couldn't find it in their Online Store. I just emailed them though so I'll wait for a response. Thanks!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


Ordered my HAF 922 yesterday with a spare 120mm fan for the side panel. Can't wait










Should have bought the Sniper Side panel instead. Its sex!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


Hmm, I couldn't find it in their Online Store. I just emailed them though so I'll wait for a response. Thanks!


I emailed them for my last mobo, because I was having the same issue


----------



## lawrencendlw

Anyone here have (or knows someone whom has one?) a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P and water cool it? I need the stock motherboard heat sink (the full heat sink for the whole board) because I bought a used one that the person I bought it from was water cooling it and broke all of the tubes for the heat sink. I posted a thread for it but I figured I'd ask you guys here just in case one of you have one.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## DarkHollow

If you want to keep it under water then maybe this? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25581

If not I read some guy was replacing his sinks with Thermalright stuff.


----------



## AquarianLogic

How owuld the HAFX 932 fair with an MSI P67A GD65 with two HD 6950s and a Noctu heatsink?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic*


How owuld the HAFX 932 fair with an MSI P67A GD65 with two HD 6950s and a Noctu heatsink?


Shouldn't even be an issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## NFL

Add me


----------



## jon5270

Hey all, I told you I would let you all know when i started my next mod, and I have about a week ago. I know it isn't a HAF, but it it my first Cooler Master case from 2004. My old trusty "Cavalier".

If your interested at all here is a link to it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...alier-mod.html

Let me know if you all have any ideas as I am planning as I go mostly.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic*


How owuld the HAFX 932 fair with an MSI P67A GD65 with two HD 6950s and a Noctu heatsink?


If your thinking about watercooling at some point go for HAF 932 Advanced, Because it's easy to fit a RX360 in the top. But there both good case's


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


If your thinking about watercooling at some point go for HAF 932 Advanced, Because it's easy to fit a RX360 in the top. But there both good case's










I think a HAF X is better for a rx360 up top because of the possibility of better push/pull. Just need to make sure your ram and mobo will not interfere with each other before hand.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jon5270*


Hey all, I told you I would let you all know when i started my next mod, and I have about a week ago. I know it isn't a HAF, but it it my first Cooler Master case from 2004. My old trusty "Cavalier".

If your interested at all here is a link to it.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...alier-mod.html

Let me know if you all have any ideas as I am planning as I go mostly.


NICE!!! but oh noes!! its not done and I need more worklog to read!!! I demand moar awesomeness!! Also the side for the window, I would get rid of about 1/2 and inch or so all the way around


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elmateo487*


I think a HAF X is better for a rx360 up top because of the possibility of better push/pull. Just need to make sure your ram and mobo will not interfere with each other before hand.


You got that backwards, The 932 has more room in the top to do RX360 with push/pull fans or RX360 + RX120 with push fans


----------



## Ceadderman

HLB, you running 6 fans on that 360 or just the 3? I ask cause I need to find out if that's a slimline Radiator or if it's typical. Will let me know where mine is gonna come in at.









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


HLB, you running 6 fans on that 360 or just the 3? I ask cause I need to find out if that's a slimline Radiator or if it's typical. Will let me know where mine is gonna come in at.









~Ceadder










Because of the RX120 in the rear, Im only using 3 fans on the RX360. I am using Gentle Typhoon's AP-15's so I really don't need push/pull, And with the RX rads they don't need crazy fast fans to get great temps. With just the RX360 you can run 6 fans no problem in the 932


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You got that backwards, The 932 has more room in the top to do RX360 with push/pull fans or RX360 + RX120 with push fans



















More room yes, but I thought half of the fans were blocked because there is only one 200mm fan up there, while the HAF x has room for two, so it has more mesh up top for exhaust


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


If you want to keep it under water then maybe this? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25581

If not I read some guy was replacing his sinks with Thermalright stuff.


I'm not going to WC it. Can you let me know where you saw that guys post at please?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## DarkHollow

I had just googled around for it but it didn't list what heatsinks he replaced them with.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elmateo487*


More room yes, but I thought half of the fans were blocked because there is only one 200mm fan up there, while the HAF x has room for two, so it has more mesh up top for exhaust


The 3rd fan is really not covered up that much, And they put a vent on back of the cover on top so it doesn't really cover anything. I don't have any pic's of that, But im sure there are some out there to show you what im talking about









Here you go this shows you what im talking about http://youtu.be/UT92S-hjjIU


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elmateo487*


More room yes, but I thought half of the fans were blocked because there is only one 200mm fan up there, while the HAF x has room for two, so it has more mesh up top for exhaust


No no, the top cover is vented. So all three fans will flow the correct amount of flow. It's where I had the Radiator to my H50 mounted in Push/Pull and here the temporary MCR 120 is going once I get the leak test completed this coming week.









Speeking of WC'ing, I just got my EK TriFire/SLI Bridge. Thing is brand new. Freakin awesome. Too bad I can't give sale rep for such a great sale. So I've gotta rep the post which caught my attention. Thank you Nick. +Rep!









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You got that backwards, The 932 has more room in the top to do RX360 with push/pull fans or RX360 + RX120 with push fans











Actually. You got it backwards. The HAF X has more room up top for a rad. because of the fact that the 200mm fans are mounted basically on the outside of the case and then covered with the plastic top, you could essentially mount the rad on the outside of the case where the 200mm fans are (or mount it on the inside and mount the pull fans on the outside) so it allows for more space inside of the case.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Actually. You got it backwards. The HAF X has more room up top for a rad. because of the fact that the 200mm fans are mounted basically on the outside of the case and then covered with the plastic top, you could essentially mount the rad on the outside of the case where the 200mm fans are (or mount it on the inside and mount the pull fans on the outside) so it allows for more space inside of the case.


That is exactly how I have mine setup, 3 pull fans on the outside (with some junk acrylic as spacers to keep the fans flat) and 3 push fans inside.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Speeking of WC'ing, I just got my EK TriFire/SLI Bridge. Thing is brand new. Freakin awesome. Too bad I can't give sale rep for such a great sale. So I've gotta rep the post which caught my attention. Thank you Nick. +Rep!









~Ceadder










No problem, I also have some Heat, not much but still. If you have one leave me heat







DarkStarr (My Heat)


----------



## MexGT

Any HAF 912 user that have a spare original metal side panel? The one with 120mm fan mount?

please PM me, I'm looking for a couple and coolermaster doesnt sell that sidepanel !


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14164037*
> NICE!!! but oh noes!! its not done and I need more worklog to read!!! I demand moar awesomeness!! Also the side for the window, I would get rid of about 1/2 and inch or so all the way around


No it's not done yet, still trying to push it out. Will have some more today though. The side window will be adjusted, I just needed to add that extra sheet metal to give it more durability. Once I lay out where the window will exactly go, then it will be back to cutting....I swear the cutting on this one never seems to end.


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068170]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068174]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068176]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068179]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068188]


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068180]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068181]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068184]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068186]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/6068188]


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/5930738]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/5930740]


----------



## DerComissar

@Pharaon.92.bc:

Wow
Beautiful build!


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It's where I had the Radiator to my H50 mounted in Push/Pull
~Ceadder










i followed your advice and stuck mine up there also. looks a lot better than off the back and the temps are are hanging around 30-32C idle depending on ambient temp








i'll try and get a pic of it when the wife brings camera home from work


----------



## Marlon Lopes

I have Cooler Master Elite 335 is old, new exchange Cooler Master HAF 912.

Old Cooler Master Elite 335

























New Cooler Master HAF 912








































































Best World Cooler Master HAF.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think you need to check your pic links they're nothing but Question mark boxes at this end.









~Ceadder


----------



## heshere2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pharaon.92.bc*


[URL=][/URL]
][/URL]


Size and type of the fan on the HDD cage?

WOW that is beautiful


----------



## Ceadderman

Fan size is the CM 200/230mm. Is just painted white is all.









I wanna see that system lit up. Should look much brighter.









~Ceadder


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Fan size is the CM 200/230mm. Is just painted white is all.









I wanna see that system lit up. Should look much brighter.









~Ceadder










No, those are the new Cooler Master 215.5mm fans, cast out of a limited edition white melamine.
They are a work of art, and finally provide decent airflow from a large, slow rpm fan that is truly quiet.
They are truly magnificent, and only a genius could have conceived such a marvelous design


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does anyone know how to take apart 
Delta 120mm x 38mm FFB1212VHE 12v fans? I want to paint the fan and blades but want to do it right.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Does anyone know how to take apart 
Delta 120mm x 38mm FFB1212VHE 12v fans? I want to paint the fan and blades but want to do it right.


Slowly lift the label on the back if you can and take a look under it. There should be a "C" or "E" clip holding the blades on. It's some kind of clip though.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah, I don't want to screw these up as they are nice, albeit expensive, fans to screw up. I gonna try to get a hold of FannBlade to ask him what is the best way to paint these fans so as to not mess with the airflow and to not create turbulence. I'm going to paint the fans white with the blades blue. It should look really nice and go along with the theme I already have going. I'm guessing that the best way to paint them would be to wet sand them with high grit sand paper, use a tack cloth to clean them up after wards, paint thin light coats of primer (multiple coats painting from a foot away so that I don't cake the paint on), then do the same with the color of my choice. Multiple very thin coats worked well when I painted the other parts and you can't even tell that some of them are painted. the coats are so thin on the plastic parts that it looks as if the parts are just white plastic lol. I think I'm just going to spend a half a million dollars on an injection molding machine and just make some new parts that are white plastic. You guys think that it's worth it to make the dozen or so parts that I need and then just let the machine sit in my garage? lol I think I'm going to go win the lottery really fast. Be right back after I do that guys. I have the perfect Rack server picked out that has 290 Intel Hexacore Xeons, and room for several hundred Fermi cards. I think that I would be able to make a couple of PPD for OCN towards over taking evga and [H]ardOCP. What do you think guys? Think that might do it? lol. So I'll be back in a few minutes after I go and win the lottery really fast lol. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah, I don't want to screw these up as they are nice, albeit expensive, fans to screw up. I gonna try to get a hold of FannBlade to ask him what is the best way to paint these fans so as to not mess with the airflow and to not create turbulence. I'm going to paint the fans white with the blades blue. It should look really nice and go along with the theme I already have going. I'm guessing that the best way to paint them would be to wet sand them with high grit sand paper, use a tack cloth to clean them up after wards, paint thin light coats of primer (multiple coats painting from a foot away so that I don't cake the paint on), then do the same with the color of my choice. Multiple very thin coats worked well when I painted the other parts and you can't even tell that some of them are painted. the coats are so thin on the plastic parts that it looks as if the parts are just white plastic lol. I think I'm just going to spend a half a million dollars on an injection molding machine and just make some new parts that are white plastic. You guys think that it's worth it to make the dozen or so parts that I need and then just let the machine sit in my garage? lol I think I'm going to go win the lottery really fast. Be right back after I do that guys. I have the perfect Rack server picked out that has 290 Intel Hexacore Xeons, and room for several hundred Fermi cards. I think that I would be able to make a couple of PPD for OCN towards over taking evga and [H]ardOCP. What do you think guys? Think that might do it? lol. So I'll be back in a few minutes after I go and win the lottery really fast lol. Shouldn't take long.


Nope. Just get yourself a good paint that works on plastics. Trust me you don't want to sand them at all. If you do you'll leave scratches that will all but ruin the harmonics of the fan. Get yourself something to clean them that won't harm the surface make sure you have no dust or anything on them that would cause the paint to bubble and crack. And let the paint dry. Make take a couple days for the paint to dry completely. I just painted the end portion of my 360 controller the same color Red that I painted the 932 accents with the Universal Advanced rattle can I have on hand. Flippin awesome. Still a tad tacky to the touch but nothing to wet. I'm letting it dry all the way before I work at getting the dam thing to connect to the wireless pod I got.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Just ordered the 932/x side panel with the semi full window for my rig because my X window has seen better days lol, $800 more into my rig this past week including about $80 worth of steam games, just couldn't pass up some of the sales... anyway should be here by Wednesday cant wait, will upload pics when i get it.


----------



## McDangerous

Ahoy guys.

I've been a member of the club for ages, and need some advice.

Has anyone used the NZXT sleeved LED cable lights in their cases? I'm thinking of buying a set to replace my current CCFLs, but I'm torn between getting the red or green ones. I don't want blue, as most of my friends have blue colour schemes, but I'm nervous about going with the green ones, as I'm not sure how it'll look in the 922.

So, if anyone has gone green with their HAF, or used the NZXT LED cables (with black fans preferably) I'd appreciate it if you could post some pics up, as I really don't have the time to wade through 1500 pages of posts to find some.

Thanks a lot, and it's good to see the thread still going strong. Just as a reference, this is my 922:


----------



## AquarianLogic

I am definitely sold on the X 932 I was considering the X 942 but really whats the difference other than price and a few extra inches in their dimensions. The 932 is the the 942 just cheaper lol. I can't wait. I'll be purchasing it Wednesday when I get paid


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic;14176972*
> I am definitely sold on the X 932 I was considering the X 942 but really whats the difference other than price and a few extra inches in their dimensions. The 932 is the the 942 just cheaper lol. I can't wait. I'll be purchasing it Wednesday when I get paid


The X can have two 200mm fan in the outside of the chassis itself, covered by the top plastic, where the 932 has one and inside the chassis IIRC, thats why the X can fit more stuff

If I was going to buy a case of those dimensions I'd go all out with the X.


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

15000 post by me !


----------



## tasospaok123

Coolermaster HAF 932 here, please count me in...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14177741*
> The X can have two 200mm fan in the outside of the chassis itself, covered by the top plastic, where the 932 has one and inside the chassis IIRC, thats why the X can fit more stuff
> 
> If I was going to buy a case of those dimensions I'd go all out with the X.


However the 932 is just set up better. Having two 200s' is a nice option, but they won't make your cooling any better if you put a 360 Radiator up top. If they are LED flavor, you end up blocking out most of the light so its mostly seen on the exterior grills. And you get two spots to mount your PSU and don't have to deal with Hotswap bays if you're not going to be formatting more than a couple drives.

You can buy the PSU cover, GPU stabilizer and 120 mount from CM or 2nd hand from people who aren't using them as well.









Don't sleep on the 932, it has skills that the X only wished it had.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14178027*
> However the 932 is just set up better. Having two 200s' is a nice option, but they won't make your cooling any better if you put a 360 Radiator up top. If they are LED flavor, you end up blocking out most of the light so its mostly seen on the exterior grills. And you get two spots to mount your PSU and don't have to deal with Hotswap bays if you're not going to be formatting more than a couple drives.
> 
> You can buy the PSU cover, GPU stabilizer and 120 mount from CM or 2nd hand from people who aren't using them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sleep on the 932, it has skills that the X only wished it had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


my haf x makes the 932 look childish... X = 932's daddy


----------



## Shame486

I have bought Haf 932 Advanced over Haf X, I don't know, Haf 932 Advanced looks better to me. Haf X seems to have some useless features, but Haf X's big plus are dust filters.

Haf 932 Advanced FTW.


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14178027*
> However the 932 is just set up better. Having two 200s' is a nice option, but they won't make your cooling any better if you put a 360 Radiator up top. If they are LED flavor, you end up blocking out most of the light so its mostly seen on the exterior grills. And you get two spots to mount your PSU and don't have to deal with Hotswap bays if you're not going to be formatting more than a couple drives.
> 
> You can buy the PSU cover, GPU stabilizer and 120 mount from CM or 2nd hand from people who aren't using them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sleep on the 932, it has skills that the X only wished it had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


This +1


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDangerous;14176935*
> Ahoy guys.
> 
> I've been a member of the club for ages, and need some advice.
> 
> Has anyone used the NZXT sleeved LED cable lights in their cases? I'm thinking of buying a set to replace my current CCFLs, but I'm torn between getting the red or green ones. I don't want blue, as most of my friends have blue colour schemes, but I'm nervous about going with the green ones, as I'm not sure how it'll look in the 922.
> 
> So, if anyone has gone green with their HAF, or used the NZXT LED cables (with black fans preferably) I'd appreciate it if you could post some pics up, as I really don't have the time to wade through 1500 pages of posts to find some.
> 
> Thanks a lot, and it's good to see the thread still going strong. Just as a reference, this is my 922:


I too have considered the NZXT Cable lighting system for my HAF 922 as its just not bright enough with the lights from my R4s and 200mm fans. I would be going red for mine. I imagine that the green would look almost Nuclear.


----------



## Pharaon.92.bc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heshere2001;14173604*
> Size and type of the fan on the HDD cage?
> 
> WOW that is beautiful


Just painted original HAF 230mm fan white and put some white LEDs.


----------



## DarkHollow

I have a NZXT LED Kit, just the kit is kind of weak, IMO but with my CCFLs it provides the boost I needed.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14178071*
> my haf x makes the 932 look childish... X = 932's daddy


I second this lol... Being the owner of 2 HAF X's and also the fact that I have built a few rigs for my customers in HAF 932's, It was much easier and there are a lot more options with a HAF X than with a 932. If the HAF 932 is better than the X then why did cooler master make a 932 Advanced more like a HAF X?

About the lighting from the last few posts above mine, If you get some nice LED fans, you will not need any other sort of lighting. To prove this point, I have attached a few pics of my HAF X Blue edition that all I added (Lighting or fan wise was 1 more CM Megaflow 200mm Blue LED fan up to to match the one already there).

Edit: I did not plan my pics to go like this: Blue, Red, Blue, Red, Blue. Lol it was completely coincidental. Honest lol.


----------



## Klue22

Hi everyone, just stopping in to let you all know I haven't died.








I've set aside some time tomorrow (well I guess actually later today? lol) to update the lists as well as the HoF poster.


----------



## HWI

Add me pls. HAF-X reporting in.


----------



## Kahbrohn

I personally like the 932 and the 942 both. They both have their pro's and con's BUT they are both spacious inside. It all depends on what you want to do and how. For example, it's easier to install a 360 radiator, top mounted, with fans in push pull config on a 932. It's more than likely not a "case" issue. it's more a tray placement I guess. But, if you aren't going to water cool, or not top mound, then the 942 does very nicely as well.

But being the cheap skate that I am... 932 is cheaper.


----------



## TMallory

Just got my 922 yesterday. Looks really nice in person. Not sure why, but the front LED doesn't seem to be working (I think the fan's still spinning though). I hate LED's, so I'm not really complaining









Temps are a little better than my old Centurion 5. Definitely a lot more spacious and easier to work with though. The only thing that was ALMOST as issue was that my 8-pin power connector wouldn't reach going behind the mobo and out the other end (since PSU is bottom-mounted) so I have the cable pretty much strapping down my GTX480 going across my motherboard







should be fixed when I get a new PSU.

This thing is quiet as hell compared to my old case....and it has bigger/more fans! I've got a 10db Slipstream 120mm fan coming in this week (might get more too) so I'm gonna start going crazy with the airflow.


----------



## McDangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14186338*
> I second this lol... Being the owner of 2 HAF X's and also the fact that I have built a few rigs for my customers in HAF 932's, It was much easier and there are a lot more options with a HAF X than with a 932. If the HAF 932 is better than the X then why did cooler master make a 932 Advanced more like a HAF X?
> 
> About the lighting from the last few posts above mine, If you get some nice LED fans, you will not need any other sort of lighting. To prove this point, I have attached a few pics of my HAF X Blue edition that all I added (Lighting or fan wise was 1 more CM Megaflow 200mm Blue LED fan up to to match the one already there).
> 
> Edit: I did not plan my pics to go like this: Blue, Red, Blue, Red, Blue. Lol it was completely coincidental. Honest lol.


To be honest, I don't like clear fans. I've had them installed in my PC, but I didn't like it much. I've actually been considering getting a set of CM XtraFlo fans to replace my blademasters, but then I'm tied to red, which is one of the main reasons I chose black fans.

Also, I don't want the PC to be lit up like a christmas tree, it should just have a glow to it.

I'm actually concerned more with getting pics of a 922 with green lighting than what type of lighting to use.

Thanks for the replies though guys.


----------



## search818

Add me please, here is my first build...


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I personally like the 932 and the 942 both. They both have their pro's and con's BUT they are both spacious inside. It all depends on what you want to do and how. For example, it's easier to install a 360 radiator, top mounted, with fans in push pull config on a 932. It's more than likely not a "case" issue. it's more a tray placement I guess. But, if you aren't going to water cool, or not top mound, then the 942 does very nicely as well.

But being the cheap skate that I am... 932 is cheaper.


942 is just as great for water


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


942 is just as great for water


Amen to that lol. Do you have any plans on upgrading your rear radiator to a larger one sometime? Maybe a 240mm or 360mm rad out the back? They make some nice rad boxes to help with it. But to put this argument to rest, both the HAF X and HAF 932 are great cases and both of them are perfectly capable of housing water cooling and are both great at it. But since I own 2 HAF X's I am partial to them. If I was given a HAF 932 then I would happily accept it and build a great computer in it. In fact (as I have stated before) I have built several computers in HAF 932's for clients and it was almost as much of a pleasure as building in a HAF X. When I was looking to buy a second case for my second build I was looking into getting a HAF 932 Advanced but ultimately went with the HAF X Blue Edition as it was cheaper to get the HAF X Blue Edition and 1 Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm Blue LED fan than a HAF 932 advanced a Megaflow 200mm, 4 X 120mm fans, and 1x 140mm fan to get the same effect. So since it was actually cheaper for the HAF X in the long run, it just makes even more sense to get it lol.

Since I am on the subject of the HAF X Blue Edition's fans, does anyone know the specs of the 140mm fan that comes with it? I cannot find it anywhere. I can't even find the fan anywhere to buy one.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it finally. Here it is. It's low CFM and low dBA. 69 CFM and 16 dBA. I think that I might swap it out for a Yate Loon High Speed 140mm


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


942 is just as great for water


Well if you have a ASUS Rampage III the HAF X is a no no with a RX360 rad, Unless you just run pull fans. I can fit RX360 + RX120 inside the case with the 932







For me having it all inside is the only way to go







I am thinking of adding a external 1080 Rad just because I can







Of course I would be upgrading to a new pump


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well if you have a ASUS Rampage III the HAF X is a no no with a RX360 rad, Unless you just run pull fans. I can fit RX360 + RX120 inside the case with the 932







For me having it all inside is the only way to go







I am thinking of adding a external 1080 Rad just because I can







Of course I would be upgrading to a new pump










if your going to run water why would anyone waste money on a rasa kit, the rads suck, and the pump is crap , so you cant base water cooling ability on a cheap kit


----------



## lawrencendlw

What blocks the extra fans? Is it the heat sinks on the mobo? If so the water cool the board lol. You already have the loop and the R3E boards are popular enough that blocks are readily available. Plus with a 1080mm just because you cab radiator, it would more than cool anything you have in there. I saw pics of a guy who had several HUGE radiator's(I don't remember the size of them but they made a 480 rad look like tinker toys) that he actually mounted underneath his house so that it would keep his rig sub ambient in the winter when the ground froze and close to or sub ambient in the summer because of the location of them. I don't think that there is a system out there that could heat that fluid up. I'll see if I can find the pics of it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Guys, the 932 and 942(X) are exactly the same chassis inside. The only changes really to the 942 is the loss of 2ndary PSU mount and CM took off the metal top to allow a Radiator to mount there without any metal to limit the thickness of your 360. Everything else is the same... almost forgot that they removed the metal PSU stand and added 2 slots. Neither of which matter unless you have an EATX board the requires more room and you have the Cards requiring more slots.

After all this it's just a matter of which looks better to you and how much you're willing to spend. They are both EXCELLENT cases. And being the oldest and shortest of 3 siblings I look at it like the 932 is the Eldest with 942 Bubba tagging along after him.









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


if your going to run water why would anyone waste money on a rasa kit, the rads suck, and the pump is crap , so you cant base water cooling ability on a cheap kit


First time watercooling







The RX Rad's work great, And the pump is having no problem running RX360 + RX120, CPU block, And EK 6990 Block. Don't talk crap about something you know nothing about







I will tell anyone to buy the Rasa kit for there first time watercooling. The RX360 kit can run a CPU, and GPU no problem. I only added a RX120 because I wanted to be different, And my 6990 is hot


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


First time watercooling







The RX Rad's work great, And the pump is having no problem running RX360 + RX120, CPU block, And EK 6990 Block. Don't talk crap about something you know nothing about







I will tell anyone to buy the Rasa kit for there first time watercooling. The RX360 kit can run a CPU, and GPU no problem. I only added a RX120 because I wanted to be different, And my 6990 is hot










not saying it doesnt work, just saying that the swiftech kit blows any rasa kit out of the "water" lol, I could mount 2 black ice gt stealth rads at the top of my 942 all day, so you cant say theres no room









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Amen to that lol. Do you have any plans on upgrading your rear radiator to a larger one sometime? Maybe a 240mm or 360mm rad out the back? They make some nice rad boxes to help with it. But to put this argument to rest, both the HAF X and HAF 932 are great cases and both of them are perfectly capable of housing water cooling and are both great at it. But since I own 2 HAF X's I am partial to them. If I was given a HAF 932 then I would happily accept it and build a great computer in it. In fact (as I have stated before) I have built several computers in HAF 932's for clients and it was almost as much of a pleasure as building in a HAF X. When I was looking to buy a second case for my second build I was looking into getting a HAF 932 Advanced but ultimately went with the HAF X Blue Edition as it was cheaper to get the HAF X Blue Edition and 1 Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm Blue LED fan than a HAF 932 advanced a Megaflow 200mm, 4 X 120mm fans, and 1x 140mm fan to get the same effect. So since it was actually cheaper for the HAF X in the long run, it just makes even more sense to get it lol.

Since I am on the subject of the HAF X Blue Edition's fans, does anyone know the specs of the 140mm fan that comes with it? I cannot find it anywhere. I can't even find the fan anywhere to buy one.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it finally. Here it is. It's low CFM and low dBA. 69 CFM and 16 dBA. I think that I might swap it out for a Yate Loon High Speed 140mm


not right now but by the end of the month, in the heat of summer i may want to


----------



## catcherintherye

Just found out I won the hall of fame for the month of June, and I'd like to thank everyone who voted for me as well as the other contestants, who also have wonderful builds.

It's also nice to know that there is an appreciation for color in this forum when the use of LEDs and other light producing sources are at times disfavored. But I think the inside of a computer is like a work of art, or a painting, and the blending and positioning of lights are an important aspect in computer building that shouldn't be overlooked.

Thanks again for the people who supported me.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


not saying it doesnt work, just saying that the swiftech kit blows any rasa kit out of the "water" lol, I could mount 2 black ice gt stealth rads at the top of my 942 all day, so you cant say theres no room










Swiftech kit really? From what I have seen your better off with the Rasa kit, Or going custom loop. For 1 or 2c not really wroth the $100. You can get the RX360 kit with a GPU block for around the same price, Unless you need a 6990 block like me







For me ill stay with the Rasa kit, And slowly turn it into a custom loop








Where would you install 2 black ice rads in a HAF-X? Im talking without modding the case.


----------



## BradleyW

The GPU cooler extension that allows you to fit a 120mm fan by the GPU's would not remove for me yesturday. Stripped the screw completely. My dad started bashing the whole thing with a hammer. I was like "Nooo, not my GPU's"!

Anyway, used the seceters to cut through the plastic, removed the GPU's and then ripped the extension out completely. Hard to pull out am sure you can imagine. Oh my dad also tried "pulling" the GPU's out. Yes, that's right, he grabbed them and just......"pulled".

oh Haf-x.....


----------



## Ceadderman

Hmmm sounds like someone cross threaded the retention screws.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

Whatever i did....it was a bit of a mess. Either i had to drill through or just snap the extension out.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*











Guys, the 932 and 942(X) are exactly the same chassis inside. The only changes really to the 942 is the loss of 2ndary PSU mount and CM took off the metal top to allow a Radiator to mount there without any metal to limit the thickness of your 360. Everything else is the same... almost forgot that they removed the metal PSU stand and added 2 slots. Neither of which matter unless you have an EATX board the requires more room and you have the Cards requiring more slots.

After all this it's just a matter of which looks better to you and how much you're willing to spend. They are both EXCELLENT cases. And being the oldest and shortest of 3 siblings I look at it like the 932 is the Eldest with 942 Bubba tagging along after him.









~Ceadder











Hahaha there is quite a bit more that differentiates the two cases from one another. Eventually maybe people will understand this lol.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Just ordered the 932/x side panel with the semi full window for my rig because my X window has seen better days lol, $800 more into my rig this past week including about $80 worth of steam games, just couldn't pass up some of the sales... anyway should be here by Wednesday cant wait, will upload pics when i get it.










You'll appreciate the extra cooling for the cards, what fans are you planning to use on the door?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


my haf x makes the 932 look childish... X = 932's daddy











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


I have bought Haf 932 Advanced over Haf X, I don't know, Haf 932 Advanced looks better to me. Haf X seems to have some useless features, but Haf X's big plus are dust filters.

Haf 932 Advanced FTW.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


However the 932 is just set up better. Having two 200s' is a nice option, but they won't make your cooling any better if you put a 360 Radiator up top. If they are LED flavor, you end up blocking out most of the light so its mostly seen on the exterior grills. And you get two spots to mount your PSU and don't have to deal with Hotswap bays if you're not going to be formatting more than a couple drives.

You can buy the PSU cover, GPU stabilizer and 120 mount from CM or 2nd hand from people who aren't using them as well.









Don't sleep on the 932, it has skills that the X only wished it had.









~Ceadder










My HAF X is better...my HAF 932 is better... bah!
I like my 932 but can certainly appreciate the pro's and cons of both cases.
With the interchangeability between the two, with a bit of modding, a full out hybrid may be possible.

I was thinking of buying a HAF X top panel and modding it to fit on my 932









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I second this lol... Being the owner of 2 HAF X's and also the fact that I have built a few rigs for my customers in HAF 932's, It was much easier and there are a lot more options with a HAF X than with a 932. If the HAF 932 is better than the X then why did cooler master make a 932 Advanced more like a HAF X?

About the lighting from the last few posts above mine, If you get some nice LED fans, you will not need any other sort of lighting. To prove this point, I have attached a few pics of my HAF X Blue edition that all I added (Lighting or fan wise was 1 more CM Megaflow 200mm Blue LED fan up to to match the one already there).

Edit: I did not plan my pics to go like this: Blue, Red, Blue, Red, Blue. Lol it was completely coincidental. Honest lol.


Maybe so, but try installing a psu in a top-mounted position in a HAF X









Seriously, the two HAF X's are looking good, I can't decide from the night shots which I prefer.

The white painted faceplates and grills do go well with the blue led theme on that case.

But, it's nice to see yet another HAF X, your red led one, with a "real" door panel on it


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, I hope peeps didn't misunderstand my intent there. I was just making it clear that they both are essentially the same case with some minor differences.

I like the X and would rather have had the door panel but I can get that from any number of X owners or directly from CoolerMaster isself.

Neither is any better than the other. Peeps need to understand that. An that's all I'm sayin from here on about the subject. Basically the deciding factors will be usefulness, looks & price.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I was just giving you crap ceadderman. Anyone would be lucky to have either case. Oh and about the mounting of the psu on top in A HAF X, anything is possible with a dremel and a little sweat lol. But try mounting a E-ATX or XL-ATX motherboard and 4 way sli dual slot cards in a 932 lol. Ok ok, I'm done lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah I was just giving you crap ceadderman. Anyone would be lucky to have either case. Oh and about the mounting of the psu on top in A HAF X, anything is possible with a dremel and a little sweat lol. But try mounting a E-ATX or XL-ATX motherboard and 4 way sli dual slot cards in a 932 lol. Ok ok, I'm done lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Yeah thas kewl. I just didn't want the whole club pulled into a better whose better who's best argument.









~Ceadder


----------



## DerComissar

I see this as a friendly argument, and I like to be able to kid around a bit about things, better than being too damn serious all the time.
The top-mount psu thing was just my solution for two too-fat video cards. The last few cases I've built in all had bottom-mount, and I had become accustomed to that after doing only top-mount back in the stone age.
But I actually enjoyed wiring up the psu on the top, it had some advantages for cable-reach, etc.

I probably could have fitted the cards in a HAF X case because of the extra pci slots.

Any suggestions on my idea to fit a HAF X top panel on my 932, if I can ever get one?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14196082*
> I see this as a friendly argument, and I like to be able to kid around a bit about things, better than being too damn serious all the time.
> The top-mount psu thing was just my solution for two too-fat video cards. The last few cases I've built in all had bottom-mount, and I had become accustomed to that after doing only top-mount back in the stone age.
> But I actually enjoyed wiring up the psu on the top, it had some advantages for cable-reach, etc.
> 
> I probably could have fitted the cards in a HAF X case because of the extra pci slots.
> 
> Any suggestions on my idea to fit a HAF X top panel on my 932, if I can ever get one?


The entire top and the front io ports are all one piece, with a bit of modding it can be done, but youll be looking at modding your front pannel to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14195774*
> Yeah thas kewl. I just didn't want the whole club pulled into a better whose better who's best argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


NO THE HAF SIRIES IS BETTER we was just havin a friendly debate, not turning the 932/942 into the next ATI vs Nvidia or Intell vs AMD fanboy war or anything, you are right they are both nice cases but its important that people know there are differences other than the most obvious (that the x looks better with its maintaining vga cooling and having a superior window not to mention the top pannel bottom trim and wheels)


----------



## THC Butterz

sorry DP


----------



## lawrencendlw

I kinda wish that they would have made the HAF X a little bigger so that you could mount the PSU on either the top or bottom and still have 9 Expansion slots plus all the other goodies. A door with space for 4 X 120mm fans would have been nice (which would have had to be it's own door since the case would be bigger and not compatible with the HAF 932). But I guess I can't complain about the HAF X. I'm just nit picking. If it wasn't a great case then I wouldn't have bought 2 of them. I do however, think that I am going to buy a Corsair 800D for my third case. I love the way it looks and it's just a more "Professional" looking case. There is just something about it. Plus, we all know that Corsair does not put out crap products. Anything with the Corsair name on it is pretty much a sure thing. The HAF X will still be my baby and my love but I can have some strange on the side right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14196252*
> The entire top and the front io ports are all one piece, with a bit of modding it can be done, but youll be looking at modding your front pannel to...
> 
> NO THE HAF SIRIES IS BETTER we was just havin a friendly debate, not turning the 932/942 into the next ATI vs Nvidia or Intell vs AMD fanboy war or anything, you are right they are both nice cases but its important that people know there are differences other than the most obvious (that the x looks better with its maintaining vga cooling and having a superior window not to mention the top pannel bottom trim and wheels)


We gots wills too. Well some of us do. I put mine on stilts. I like having an inch and a half clearance under my 932. Can't do that with an X.







lulz.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14196518*
> We gots wills too. Well some of us do. I put mine on stilts. I like having an inch and a half clearance under my 932. Can't do that with an X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


wills, can somebody say spell check


----------



## lawrencendlw

Both of my HAF X's have a ton of clearance underneath them... Are you sure that you have ever actually seen a HAF X there buddy?

I'm glad that everyone here (that was involved in the who's better argument all knew that it wasn't really a real argument lol. A LOT gets missed in text vs talking and people on this site (and every other site) lose track of that.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14196252*
> The entire top and the front io ports are all one piece, with a bit of modding it can be done, but youll be looking at modding your front pannel to...
> 
> NO THE HAF SIRIES IS BETTER we was just havin a friendly debate, not turning the 932/942 into the next ATI vs Nvidia or Intell vs AMD fanboy war or anything, you are right they are both nice cases but its important that people know there are differences other than the most obvious (that the x looks better with its maintaining vga cooling and having a superior window not to mention the top pannel bottom trim and wheels)


Lol:laugher:

Thanks for the info on the HAF X top. I've been thinking about doing something to the top of this 932 for a while, it's functional, but somehow looks unfinished, particularly the back half of the top where the fan, and in my case, psu is. A HAF X top would provide a more finished look and have the benefit of being able to have the fans mounted on top. I also thought about bolting on one of those custom billet grills, or a rad grill like the ones sold here:
http://www.mnpctech.com/Honeycomb_Radiator_Grills.html


----------



## AquarianLogic

Alright I bit tongue, closed my eyes and ordered the HAFX instead of the 932..LOL


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic;14197327*
> Alright I bit tongue, closed my eyes and ordered the HAFX instead of the 932..LOL


Xelent choice


----------



## AquarianLogic

Yeah Im excited lol I might have burned a huge hole in my wallet but whatever you only live once


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic;14197394*
> Yeah Im excited lol I might have burned a huge hole in my wallet but whatever you only live once


Exactly.
And a couple hundred bucks isn't so bad compared to spending, say a grand on an Intel six-core cpu.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic;14197394*
> Yeah Im excited lol I might have burned a huge hole in my wallet but whatever you only live once


compared to the 800D or some silverstone cases the haf x is relatively cheap


----------



## placidity

I don't have one, but hopefully for my birthday. Those cases are making me salivate!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic;14197394*
> Yeah Im excited lol I might have burned a huge hole in my wallet but whatever you only live once


Yeah exactly.I also bought a HAF X but I really want a 800d or 700d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14197682*
> compared to the 800D or some silverstone cases the haf x is relatively cheap


Hahah.Just bought my HAF X still in box thinking about selling it for a 700d or 800d


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14197725*
> Yeah exactly.I also bought a HAF X but I really want a 800d or 700d
> 
> Hahah.Just bought my HAF X still in box thinking about selling it for a 700d or 800d


Don't do it brah. Stick with the X. You really will like it. When I got my 932, I wanted a Cosmos. My bro got his Blue Edition 932 from the Egg and it was the haps. I had to have one. But I hate blue so I went after the Red. There is just so much more space in a HAF imho.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't do it brah. Stick with the X.


This. There are alot of good things about both cases. I was kind of sad about the thin metal of my HAF. The bad thing about selling computer cases is normally they are hard to sell used. The good thing is that computer cases don't become outdated generally.


----------



## Fasista

Please add me to the list, my case is the HAF X


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't do it brah. Stick with the X. You really will like it. When I got my 932, I wanted a Cosmos. My bro got his Blue Edition 932 from the Egg and it was the haps. I had to have one. But I hate blue so I went after the Red. There is just so much more space in a HAF imho.









~Ceadder










Hahaha I know this is my first build and I thought the HAF X was the case for me.For size and feature.I know the HAF X is a great case for both air and watercooling.I am not selling do to the cost of shipping to the US from Hawaii.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


This. There are alot of good things about both cases. I was kind of sad about the thin metal of my HAF. The bad thing about selling computer cases is normally they are hard to sell used. The good thing is that computer cases don't become outdated generally.


You telling me lol.I live in Hawaii and it is hella expensive to get things shipped or ship things out to the U.S or any where.Not as expensive as other places but not cheap like within the 48 states.Not a problem to keep when the IVY or BD comes out.I could buy the 800d and keep the HAF X for a Folding (which I plan to try out and hope not to get addicted) rig.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14197725*
> Yeah exactly.I also bought a HAF X but I really want a 800d or 700d
> 
> Hahah.Just bought my HAF X still in box thinking about selling it for a 700d or 800d


If the haf isn't enough room though I cann't see why not








Get the xigmatec elysium it's cheaper and more room


----------



## ACM

Look at what I got for $40.00


































Basically brand new just a little dusty.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14197725*
> Yeah exactly.I also bought a HAF X but I really want a 800d or 700d
> 
> Hahah.Just bought my HAF X still in box thinking about selling it for a 700d or 800d


The HAF X is a great case, but if you need more room for longer rads internally then the 700/800Ds are great. One _minor_ mod to the top and you can fit a 120.4 rad up there.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;14201911*
> This. There are alot of good things about both cases. I was kind of sad about the thin metal of my HAF. The bad thing about selling computer cases is normally they are hard to sell used. The good thing is that computer cases don't become outdated generally.


I'm surprised, I thought CM used a fairly heavy-gauge steel on the HAF 932 and HAF X. At least compared to the 690II A I had before my 932, the 690 was a lighter gauge steel, you could flex the side panel very easily.


----------



## THC Butterz

I got my new side pannell in today from CM


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;14205280*
> The HAF X is a great case, but if you need more room for longer rads internally then the 700/800Ds are great. One _minor_ mod to the top and you can fit a 120.4 rad up there.


Can do the same thing with the X. Slight mod to the top and you can mount in a 480 depending on which model you get. If you get one with the plenum on the outside? No. But if your get one of the nice slimline Rads yup. I can BARELY get one inside the top of the 932, but that would reqire cutting underneath the I/O panel to vent the last 120.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14206351*
> Can do the same thing with the X. Slight mod to the top and you can mount in a 480 depending on which model you get. If you get one with the plenum on the outside? No. But if your get one of the nice slimline Rads yup. I can BARELY get one inside the top of the 932, but that would reqire cutting underneath the I/O panel to vent the last 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You still have to sacrifice bays in both the X and 700/800Ds sadly. The 700/800Ds can also have a small mod underneath the midplate and can then fit a couple of 240s if placed well. The HAF X with a small mod can fit one and would need a significant one for fitting 2.

The Corsair are in a different price catergory so, ultimately, bang-for-the-buck goes to the CMs.

My 932 is still in use as my extra PC, I love it so much.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14206115*
> I got my new side pannell in today from CM


That almost makes me want to put mine back on!
I think it looks good on a HAF X. The blue color in the tubes really stands out against that Sabertooth.

That's where a good watercooling setup shines, as you don't need the airflow from several fans on the door panel as I do for my air cooled gpu's.

Find it a bit quieter now?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14207213*
> That almost makes me want to put mine back on!
> I think it looks good on a HAF X. The blue color in the tubes really stands out against that Sabertooth.
> 
> That's where a good watercooling setup shines, as you don't need the airflow from several fans on the door panel as I do for my air cooled gpu's.
> 
> Find it a bit quieter now?


the 200mm I had on the door was virtually silent anyway so i dont really see a difference, every fan I have in my case is 19dba or less so its a preatty quiet box, the corsair fans I have on my rear 120 are a bit loud tho, I wanted to put higher cfm fans there to comp for the smaller rad


----------



## spidernose

Please add me to the Hall of Fame. I think I have
something to offer.


----------



## THC Butterz

some night shots of my rig


----------



## RVN383

ADD ME UP!!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


Hahaha I know this is my first build and I thought the HAF X was the case for me.For size and feature.I know the HAF X is a great case for both air and watercooling.I am not selling do to the cost of shipping to the US from Hawaii.

You telling me lol.I live in Hawaii and it is hella expensive to get things shipped or ship things out to the U.S or any where.Not as expensive as other places but not cheap like within the 48 states.Not a problem to keep when the IVY or BD comes out.*I could buy the 800d and keep the HAF X for a Folding (which I plan to try out and hope not to get addicted) rig*.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news bradda, but everyone gets addicted to folding. It's like the heroin of the computer enthusiast world.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Look at what I got for $40.00








Basically brand new just a little dusty.


That's quite a steal you got there. Grats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


I got my new side panel in today from CM










That's one of the things that pissed me off about the HAF X. It's supposed to be the flagship HAF Case and it doesn't even say HAF on it. Nothing a little tape and paint can't fix.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidernose*


Please add me to the Hall of Fame. I think I have 
something to offer.


Unfortunately, the HAF Hall of Fame is a vote based system. You have to be voted in. But you can join the club as long as you have a HAF case and then be nominated/voted into the HoF.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14210376*
> That's one of the things that pissed me off about the HAF X. It's supposed to be the flagship HAF Case and it doesn't even say HAF on it. Nothing a little tape and paint can't fix.


Or a side panel from a 932


----------



## AquarianLogic

Will have my HAFX tomorrow gotta love Newegg


----------



## AquarianLogic

Im still trying to decide on a good cooling system


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic*


Im still trying to decide on a good cooling system


you have the word aqua in your name and you cant figure out a good cooler... my advice go with a full water loop if you can afford it if not go with one of those air coolers that out perform the closed loops


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Or a side panel from a 932










I do have a HAF 932 door on one of my HAF X's but the point is that I shouldn't have to lol.


----------



## THC Butterz

when painting the front grills, do you guys sand them first or just prime, shoot then clear coat?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14215404*
> I do have a HAF 932 door on one of my HAF X's but the point is that I shouldn't have to lol.


Yes, that's why there is such harmony between the HAF X and HAF 932 owners, the door panel interchangeability


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14217038*
> when painting the front grills, do you guys sand them first or just prime, shoot then clear coat?


I clean them up really good to make sure that I have a perfect mating surface for the paint. Then I paint in thin coats of primer. I let it dry for about an hour or 2 and then use very thin coats of paint. I apply about 3-4 coats of whichever paint color I choose. I let it dry for 1-1 1/2 days in the sun (of course there isn't a whole day and a half of constant sun lol... Unless you live in Alaska I guess) and after it is completely dry I paint it with a few thin coats of clear coat to make sure that it has a nice protective coat.

If however, you have a problem with any of the steps and end up with smudges or anything, then allow it to fully dry and wet sand it with 600 grit wet/dry sand paper. Clean it up with a mildly soapy water and rinse thoroughly and then apply thin coats of paint again.

Or you can just send me the grills and order me the paint you want used and I can do it for you lol. Nuff said?

Good luck with the paint job and make sure that you let it fully dry before you even attempt to handle it or you will end up with smudge marks or fingerprints that will stay in the paint. I think that a day to day and a half in the sun is enough to ensure that the paint is dry. Avoid painting on rainy or windy days. Windy days are horrible because so much stuff is flying in the air and will stick to your wet paint and rainy days mess it up because of the increase in humidity.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14217909*
> I clean them up really good to make sure that I have a perfect mating surface for the paint. Then I paint in thin coats of primer. I let it dry for about an hour or 2 and then use very thin coats of paint. I apply about 3-4 coats of whichever paint color I choose. I let it dry for 1-1 1/2 days in the sun (of course there isn't a whole day and a half of constant sun lol... Unless you live in Alaska I guess) and after it is completely dry I paint it with a few thin coats of clear coat to make sure that it has a nice protective coat.
> 
> If however, you have a problem with any of the steps and end up with smudges or anything, then allow it to fully dry and wet sand it with 600 grit wet/dry sand paper. Clean it up with a mildly soapy water and rinse thoroughly and then apply thin coats of paint again.
> 
> Or you can just send me the grills and order me the paint you want used and I can do it for you lol. Nuff said?
> 
> Good luck with the paint job and make sure that you let it fully dry before you even attempt to handle it or you will end up with smudge marks or fingerprints that will stay in the paint. I think that a day to day and a half in the sun is enough to ensure that the paint is dry. Avoid painting on rainy or windy days. Windy days are horrible because so much stuff is flying in the air and will stick to your wet paint and rainy days mess it up because of the increase in humidity.


I know how to paint, I was just wondering if I have to sand off this powder coat first


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14217800*
> Yes, that's why there is such harmony between the HAF X and HAF 932 owners, the door panel interchangeability


Or not


----------



## Erick Silver

Bah! I say to you X and 932 owners! 922 owners FTW!!!


----------



## AquarianLogic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14212672*
> you have the word aqua in your name and you cant figure out a good cooler... my advice go with a full water loop if you can afford it if not go with one of those air coolers that out perform the closed loops


Ok, please don't think I have not considered a water cooling system, I have but I have no idea what I need to buy, I need the names of the parts and where I can get them. Im also worried about the water loop thing being that its always possible ot have an accident and spill the cooling contents on your hardware if you dont know what you're doing.


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14217038*
> when painting the front grills, do you guys sand them first or just prime, shoot then clear coat?


I always sand the grills first. The paint will adhere better than it would if just sprayed over. It looks nicer, and also won't flake or chip off as easy.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14218417*
> Bah! I say to you X and 932 owners! 922 owners FTW!!!


The 922 is a darn good mid-tower case, imo.
Having owned about a dozen different cases in the past ten years, I don't consider myself to be a fanboy of one case over another.
But I do think that Cooler Master has really hit a home run with their HAF series.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14218606*
> The 922 is a darn good mid-tower case, imo.
> Having owned about a dozen different cases in the past ten years, I don't consider myself to be a fanboy of one case over another.
> But I do think that Cooler Master has really hit a home run with their HAF series.


I can't bring myself to call it a Mid tower though. And I can't bring myself to call it a Full tower either. Its just kinda out there in limbo.

If I removed the bays from inside my 922 I could fit my Antec 902 inside it and close the side panels!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14218626*
> I can't bring myself to call it a Mid tower though. And I can't bring myself to call it a Full tower either. Its just kinda out there in limbo.
> 
> If I removed the bays from inside my 922 I could fit my Antec 902 inside it and close the side panels!


That would be a lot closer to being a full tower then! They did a good job with sculpting out the 922 side panels. The 902 is one of the cases I had, I later used it for a friend's build. I still have an original 900, which sits in my closet, unused at the moment.

Next time I do some major work in my 932, I'll try and see if the 900 fits inside


----------



## Erick Silver

Well here are the dimensions for the HAF series:

HAF 922 Dimensions are: 22.20" x 10.00" x 19.70"
HAF x Diensions are: 23.20" x 9.10" x 21.70"
HAF 932 Dimensions are: 22.70" x 9.00" x 21.50"
HAF 912(this is a mid tower case) are: 19.50" x 9.10" x 18.90"

Here are the Dimensions for the Antec 902

Antec 902: 18.60" x 8.60" x 19.40"

As you can see the 922 is wider than the HAF X and the 932. Its .9" shorter than the HAF X and .5" shorter than the 932. Its depth is 1" shorter than the HAX X and almost 2" shorter than the 932. I would honestly qualify it as a Full Tower based on its measurments.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;14218594*
> I always sand the grills first. The paint will adhere better than it would if just sprayed over. It looks nicer, and also won't flake or chip off as easy.


thanks jon


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14217038*
> when painting the front grills, do you guys sand them first or just prime, shoot then clear coat?


I just cleaned mine off made sure they were dry and sprayed them with Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula. They haven't lost their tint and there is no paint peeling off them. I didn't prime(were already black) nor did I add clear coat since they don't see alot of finger wear. You can and some people prefer to, but it's not mandatory and depending on the environment can be seen as a complete waste of money to go that far with them.









But don't let me persuade you one way or the other. You can check out my Vid. My grills look just as good now as they did then.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14219259*
> Well here are the dimensions for the HAF series:
> 
> HAF 922 Dimensions are: 22.20" x 10.00" x 19.70"
> HAF x Diensions are: 23.20" x 9.10" x 21.70"
> HAF 932 Dimensions are: 22.70" x 9.00" x 21.50"
> HAF 912(this is a mid tower case) are: 19.50" x 9.10" x 18.90"
> 
> Here are the Dimensions for the Antec 902
> 
> Antec 902: 18.60" x 8.60" x 19.40"
> 
> As you can see the 922 is wider than the HAF X and the 932. Its .9" shorter than the HAF X and .5" shorter than the 932. Its depth is 1" shorter than the HAX X and almost 2" shorter than the 932. I would honestly qualify it as a Full Tower based on its measurments.


Thanks for the statistics!
That's interesting, my impression of those measurements, looking at the 922, is that it is really close to the HAF X and 932 in overall size then, (except width, where it is larger) and it swamps the 902.
Personally, I like cases that are on the wider side, after having a few that were too narrow for any kind of good cable management. The wider cases have more room for tower coolers and side fans, etc.
At 10'' in width, the 922 certainly is a wide case. Maybe they should re-classify it!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14219620*
> Thanks for the statistics!
> That's interesting, my impression of those measurements, looking at the 922, is that it is really close to the HAF X and 932 in overall size then, (except width, where it is larger) and it swamps the 902.
> Personally, I like cases that are on the wider side, after having a few that were too narrow for any kind of good cable management. The wider cases have more room for tower coolers and side fans, etc.
> At 10'' in width, the 922 certainly is a wide case. Maybe they should re-classify it!


the 922 has parts that are extending the top and back, there just invisible to the human eye


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14219661*
> the 922 has parts that are extending the top and back, there just invisible to the human eye


lol!
I have been impressed by some of the builds I've seen here with the 922.
Seems that it's one of those cases that is bigger than you would think it is.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


I know how to paint, I was just wondering if I have to sand off this powder coat first


I wasn't saying that you don't know how to paint. I was merely telling you what I do with mine and trying to give you as much information as possible. What you so with said information is your business lol.

@Ceadderman, How does one go about temporarily lapping a processor. I was under the impression that it's a kinda permanent process lol.


----------



## Intelship

What are some good 140mm fans to put on the top of the 912? Right now I'm looking at Yate Loon Mediums that will be toned down by a fan controller.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If your gonna tone them down with a fan controller anyways, might as well get the High speed Yate Loons.


----------



## Camph

I'm sick of this Thermaltake V5 so I ordered a HAF 912. The TT has ZERO cable management, the power and hdd lights dont light up anymore and overall the airflow sucks nuts. I'm really hoping the HAF 912 doesn't disappoint on this front. Thermaltake doesn't really make anything good, it looks like. I also ordered a CM Hyper 212. I hope it fits.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I wasn't saying that you don't know how to paint. I was merely telling you what I do with mine and trying to give you as much information as possible. What you so with said information is your business lol.

@Ceadderman, How does one go about temporarily lapping a processor. I was under the impression that it's a kinda permanent process lol.


Spray coat Copper Gasket Sealant on it?









I meant temporarily as in that CPU or the 955.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## jon5270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14219751*
> lol!
> I have been impressed by some of the builds I've seen here with the 922.
> Seems that it's one of those cases that is bigger than you would think it is.


It is a pretty big case for a mid tower (as it is classified), there is tons more room than some of my mid towers. My other Cooler Master case that I am working on right now is a mid tower, and there is not as much room compared. The biggest reason I bought it was the width of the case because at first I was going to get the 912. I am glad I did not get that one at that time or I might have never started modding







I do have plans at getting a 912 for one of my boys builds in the future though to try it out.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5270;14222507*
> It is a pretty big case for a mid tower (as it is classified), there is tons more room than some of my mid towers. My other Cooler Master case that I am working on right now is a mid tower, and there is not as much room compared. The biggest reason I bought it was the width of the case because at first I was going to get the 912. I am glad I did not get that one at that time or I might have never started modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have plans at getting a 912 for one of my boys builds in the future though to try it out.


That 922 certainly became a fine build once you were done with it!
Should be interesting working with the 912 though, I recall when I did a build with a 900 years ago, I just had to get creative with the cable management.
Although not nearly as creative as you do


----------



## trivium nate

i ordered the haf932 from ebay the other day


----------



## kiwiasian

Do you guys think I will be successful putting an RX120 in the HDD cage area, with the two top slots with 3.5 HDDs in a HAF X


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;14223213*
> Do you guys think I will be successful putting an RX120 in the HDD cage area, with the two top slots with 3.5 HDDs in a HAF X


I have my pump in my hdd cage, but the bars going across the cage wouldnt let you install a rad without removing them, you could always remove the cage and use the 2x5.25 hotswap bays for your hdd's


----------



## DarkHollow

All I have to say is Rustoleum UAF (Universal Advanced Formula) is the best. I was thinking about doing my HAF X grills silver. (I would need a new can, my current one just splatters the silver lol) I also am looking for either some black foam or I may use this cardboard that doesn't look like cardboard. Dunno, decisions decisions.


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidernose;14208254*
> Please add me to the Hall of Fame. I think I have
> something to offer.


Wow, one of the cleanest builds I have ever seen. I don't think anyone commented. Congrats, very well put together


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh I commented. I did however forget to add that it is a VERY NICE build. Very very clean. I am glad to count myself among owners of this great case if it puts me in with your case lol...


----------



## BradleyW

That cable management and colour looks good!


----------



## AquarianLogic

I got my HAFX today and Im installing the motherboard though I dont see any washers to put over the screw holes What should I do do I need them?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AquarianLogic;14227285*
> I got my HAFX today and Im installing the motherboard though I dont see any washers to put over the screw holes What should I do do I need them?


It will be fine.


----------



## Erick Silver

Bradley, how are you the official Mascot of the United States of America OCN Club with you being in Britain?


----------



## coleweezy23

anyone else with the 932 have an issue where the panel seems loose. mine i can push in on the top right of the side panel (with the fan) and it has wiggle room to move. i tightened the screws.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14228213*
> anyone else with the 932 have an issue where the panel seems loose. mine i can push in on the top right of the side panel (with the fan) and it has wiggle room to move. i tightened the screws.


Why would you look for issues where there is none?









Does mine do that? Yes. The gap in the u channel is pretty wide as it is. But how is that a problem? Am I just reading you wrong or something? It's not like you're going to be picking your case up by the sides.









You could always bend the u channel closer to the exterior portion making it more of a C panel. But then you would have a harder time getting the door off. The u channel has as much room it does because you have to swing it(the door) out to remove the door.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## coleweezy23

Caedderman, i am not looking for problems, and i have no problems with the case. in fact i love it. all i meant was that is my case defective or does this seem to be something that everyone has? in now way is it a problem to me nor am i doing anything mischievous to the case. i just wanted to make sure it wasn't broken, but if you say yours has that also then it is something i do not need to fix.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14228212*
> Bradley, how are you the official Mascot of the United States of America OCN Club with you being in Britain?


Are you objecting good sir?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14229137*
> Are you objecting good sir?


Not objecting, just questioning the soundness of making a Brit the mascot of an American club.

Just kidding mate!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14229108*
> Caedderman, i am not looking for problems, and i have no problems with the case. in fact i love it. all i meant was that is my case defective or does this seem to be something that everyone has? in now way is it a problem to me nor am i doing anything mischievous to the case. i just wanted to make sure it wasn't broken, but if you say yours has that also then it is something i do not need to fix.


Yup, mine does have a bit of looseness when you lightly push at the top of the panel. Which is quite odd(not in a bad way) because you cannot do that with the Right side panel which is quite snug.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Erick Silver

Could really use a little feedback from the club:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1066833-haf-922-mid-tower-full-tower.html


----------



## ninelivesproductions

Can I be the july monthly guy!?!?!?!


----------



## Norlig

Owners of the HAF X assemble!

1st of June I asked the Cooler Master E-mail support this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pangeltveit*
> I have the Cooler Master HAF X computer case, and I was wondering where I would be able to get the USB 3.0 Motherboard header wires for this motherboard? The one discussed in this thread: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=14581&st=0&sk=t&sd=a What I am looking for, specifically is a wire that has USB 3.0 Front panel Motherboard connection in one end, and 2x Male USB 3.0 connectors in the other end, ment for the HAF X case. Is that something you would be able to assist me with?


I got this as a Reply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michiel [email protected]*
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> These cables will be available in the end of June in Europe after which they will be offered free of charge.
> 
> As soon as they are available they will also be offered in our parts shop www.coolermaster.nl/shop, you could contact [email protected] as soon as they are online.


In their parts shop, they have several different types you can use, looking at this one in particular: http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?products_id=806
They have this one too: http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?products_id=799 , but it's cords seemed like they would not be long enough, dunno?

I sent them a E-mail asking if they could send the adapter to me, free of charge
waiting for a reply from them now









I suggest you other HAF X owners do the same


----------



## spidernose

Thanks so very much! It was a labor of love








Thinking about doing another one from scratch.
Just acquired an 850 watt corsair PSU. I will start
there. Anyone care to suggest a color scheme???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elmateo487*


Wow, one of the cleanest builds I have ever seen. I don't think anyone commented. Congrats, very well put together


----------



## pwnography6

YAY!!! Got my HAF-X in the mail yesterday. Pulled it straight out of the box and stripped it down for my aliens inspired paint job . Will post pics and start a build log soon.

But like normal i got a question. Has anyone sorted out a way to mount a 120 fan externally on the back of the case. I would like to put my 120 on the back with the rad and 1 fan internally and the other fan mounted externally.

Only problem is there is risen mesh there i could chop that out but then i will have gaps cause it's a 140 vent any ideas?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


YAY!!! Got my HAF-X in the mail yesterday. Pulled it straight out of the box and stripped it down for my aliens inspired paint job . Will post pics and start a build log soon.

But like normal i got a question. Has anyone sorted out a way to mount a 120 fan externally on the back of the case. I would like to put my 120 on the back with the rad and 1 fan internally and the other fan mounted externally.

Only problem is there is risen mesh there i could chop that out but then i will have gaps cause it's a 140 vent any ideas?


Maybe just use some little risers from washers or something?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


YAY!!! Got my HAF-X in the mail yesterday. Pulled it straight out of the box and stripped it down for my aliens inspired paint job . Will post pics and start a build log soon.

But like normal i got a question. Has anyone sorted out a way to mount a 120 fan externally on the back of the case. I would like to put my 120 on the back with the rad and 1 fan internally and the other fan mounted externally.

Only problem is there is risen mesh there i could chop that out but then i will have gaps cause it's a 140 vent any ideas?


zipties work for me


----------



## KingBu745

This is my HAF X can I join the club


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


Owners of the HAF X assemble!

1st of June I asked the Cooler Master E-mail support this:

I got this as a Reply

In their parts shop, they have several different types you can use, looking at this one in particular: http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=806
They have this one too: http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/prod...roducts_id=799 , but it's cords seemed like they would not be long enough, dunno?

I sent them a E-mail asking if they could send the adapter to me, free of charge
waiting for a reply from them now









I suggest you other HAF X owners do the same










I put in a parts request and I already received my cable. It's not what I expected but it is what you described. It will work nicely when I get my LGA 2011 boards. As for newer HAF X's, My new HAF X Blue Edition had that I recently bought came with a on board header on the end of the USB 3.0 cable going to the front panel. Then it also came with an adapter to connect so that it has 2 USB 3.0 cables so you can route them out the back of the case if need be.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


YAY!!! Got my HAF-X in the mail yesterday. Pulled it straight out of the box and stripped it down for my aliens inspired paint job . Will post pics and start a build log soon.

But like normal i got a question. Has anyone sorted out a way to mount a 120 fan externally on the back of the case. I would like to put my 120 on the back with the rad and 1 fan internally and the other fan mounted externally.

Only problem is there is risen mesh there i could chop that out but then i will have gaps cause it's a 140 vent any ideas?


I would suggest using a RadBox. You can get them at a lot of places but here is a link so you know what I mean.


----------



## pwnography6

I dont think you get me i want the rad mounted on the inside against the case the intake fan mounted to that inside aswell, and the exhaust fan on the outside of the case. 
I have thought abought little risers but i dont think an exhaust fan works aswell unless its hard up against the rad although im unsure on this.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


I dont think you get me i want the rad mounted on the inside against the case the intake fan mounted to that inside aswell, and the exhaust fan on the outside of the case. 
I have thought abought little risers but i dont think an exhaust fan works aswell unless its hard up against the rad although im unsure on this.


Crappy old pic. This is with my old H50. Is this what you want to do?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pwnography6

Yeah thats exactly what im talking bout how do you do that without leaving a huge gap in the back from chopping?


----------



## RonB94GT

I didn't cut the mesh out. But if you do just leave the holes for the fan screws. Put the screws through fan into rad holes. I think I used 6-32 x 1 1/4" length for a 120mm fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


I dont think you get me i want the rad mounted on the inside against the case the intake fan mounted to that inside aswell, and the exhaust fan on the outside of the case. 
I have thought abought little risers but i dont think an exhaust fan works aswell unless its hard up against the rad although im unsure on this.


Why not get a 140 to 120 adapter and mount it on the outside.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Finally got rid of the H50 and got my loop up and running. I know the cables aren't pretty. Sleeving and reorganization is my next project. And yes I'm aware I only have 2 fans on the bottom of my rad. They were all I had at the moment and I'm waiting to get my Gentle Typhoons from the OCN group buy.


----------



## xS!n.elite3x

Keep forgetting to post pictures.









Its for saaaaale. Just saying


----------



## shnur

I'm currently redoing a few parts of my loop and I wanted to get opinions; should I just add a second 120mm rad to the back or cut half of the drive cage (only need 2 slots anyways) and put a 220mm rad there?
Also, what airflow direction should I take? I currently have top/back in, front/side out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14238227*
> I'm currently redoing a few parts of my loop and I wanted to get opinions; should I just add a second 120mm rad to the back or cut half of the drive cage (only need 2 slots anyways) and put a 220mm rad there?
> Also, what airflow direction should I take? I currently have top/back in, front/side out.


Well if this is a HAF we're talking about I would get a 140mm Rad to add to the back since it is the correct size. Get a Phobya 140 mm shroud to use to connect to the rear of the case and it should mount just right with very little in the way of modification.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## shnur

Ceadderman <3

Yes HAF X, I wanted to keep everything internal as much as possible.

Where could I find some 140mm rads here in Canada? I was leaning toward the 220mm because it's 50$ and the 120mm is 50$... lol

On a side note, I passed you on [email protected] last week


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14238830*
> Ceadderman <3
> 
> Yes HAF X, I wanted to keep everything internal as much as possible.
> 
> Where could I find some 140mm rads here in Canada? I was leaning toward the 220mm because it's 50$ and the 120mm is 50$... lol
> 
> On a side note, I passed you on [email protected] last week


Only cause I've had heat issues running the stock cooler. So I've had to pause for the cause occasionally.









Yeah I'm pretty sure you can get 140 Rads up there in the frozen great white north. Have you tried NCIX? Nvm, I would have thought they had one. But you can get a Black Ice 140 from Frozen for $63US that should fit just right. The plenum is low profile so it shouldn't take up much room past the 140 footprint.









Frozen is in New York so it'll be much quicker on shipping than Performance who has a better Koolance unit in stock.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## shnur

So you'd really go with a 140mm over modding the bottom of the case for a 220? I'm mainly asking because getting a 220 for me is cheaper


----------



## spidernose

The beginning of my next build....


----------



## ACM

Anyone notice that the haf 932 hdd light is crazy bright?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Anyone notice that the haf 932 hdd light is crazy bright?


Anyone not notice? LOL


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidernose*


The beginning of my next build....

*snip*


Where's the case







?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*


Anyone not notice? LOL










I think they fixed it in the HAF X, built one for a friend and I kind of recall something being bright


----------



## spidernose

LOL there's not one yet









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Where's the case







?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


So you'd really go with a 140mm over modding the bottom of the case for a 220? I'm mainly asking because getting a 220 for me is cheaper










You mean a 240 right? If a 240 is cheaper then go with it. But you're also looking at fans and possibly mounts depending on what you're looking to do.









I would run the 140 but that would probably be for a dedicated 2ndary loop for say the MoBo or Dual Graphics cooling or even as a support cooling setup for a full loop that is questionable for performance.









Front LEDs' on the 932 can be swapped out with 3mm "Low Intensity" LEDs'. It's a very simple replacement and there are all kinds of tutorials on how to get it done.









~Ceadder


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidernose*


LOL there's not one yet










Just checking









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You mean a 240 right? If a 240 is cheaper then go with it. But you're also looking at fans and possibly mounts depending on what you're looking to do.









I would run the 140 but that would probably be for a dedicated 2ndary loop for say the MoBo or Dual Graphics cooling or even as a support cooling setup for a full loop that is questionable for performance.









*snip*

~Ceadder










Nope, I mean 220 lol
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=20...cture=Swiftech

I got a whoooole bunch of fans incoming with the group buy








I'm thinking of cutting my drive cage.

You're saying that adding it maybe won't add anything to my loop performance







?


----------



## Ceadderman

That's a 240 bro.







Is just a dual 120mm Rad 2x120 is 240.









Didn't say you wouldn't see performance gain. But the larger size of the 140 provides more cooling surface and is pretty close to the 240 in temp reduction. Especially when mated with a reasonable performance 140mm fan say of the Yate Loon High Speed variety like I have.









There are plenty of HAF owners who have gone with a 240 as well as a 360. Honestly unless they are two separate loops, I don't see the 240 outclassing a 140. That 240 is just going to supplement cooling performance. But one way to find out would be to run the 360(if you aren't already) by itself and average out the temps over a 3 day period. Then when you have the 240, add it into the loop averaging 3 days temps. This will tell you whether or not the 240 made a significant temperature reduction when added.









~Ceadder


----------



## shnur

You're too smart. lol
It's false advertisement from Swiftech! grrr

The problem I have with 140mm, is that I have no fans for it, and I got a bunch of 120's.

I'll order one (since its cheaper than a 140 as well...) and we'll see how it goes









My 3 day temps average is 50C on GPU & 80C on CPU lol
I'm trying to get that down a little....


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I'm currently redoing a few parts of my loop and I wanted to get opinions; should I just add a second 120mm rad to the back or cut half of the drive cage (only need 2 slots anyways) and put a 220mm rad there?
Also, what airflow direction should I take? I currently have top/back in, front/side out.


I'd say to just add a 240mm or 360mm rad out the back of the case instead of having to butcher your case up. You can get a rad box to put the radiator out the back and secure it firmly. I think this is your most viable option.


----------



## dgio21

im gonna be getting the haf x blue edition soon for a new build i want to do.. I'm having a bit of a dilemma because I want to purchase some sleeved cable extensions to have a good color scheme for the inside because of the window, bare in mind that I'm not comfortable with sleeving my own cables. I was just wondering if i should go with blue sleeved extensions to match the LEDs or to go with white sleeved extensions?


----------



## Ceadderman

I forgot where I saw it but someone took a CM Sniper(Storm Scout maybe?) and Modded the top so that it fit one of the thick body EK 360s'. The plastic was cut to fit comfortably and it looks really sharp. Like the Radiator was supposed to go there all along. If I had my dremel, I might entertain the same idea with this 932 only mount the fans on top and cover them with a 360 grill.

Either that or Mod new PWR/Reset buttons under the front lip of the case and mod a 480 into the top. That might be the best idea while retaining the front I/O panel.









~Ceadder


----------



## pwnography6

How do you take the acrylic out of the side panel been trying
for ages and im so paranoid of snapping the clips.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I forgot where I saw it but someone took a CM Sniper(Storm Scout maybe?) and Modded the top so that it fit one of the thick body EK 360s'. The plastic was cut to fit comfortably and it looks really sharp. Like the Radiator was supposed to go there all along. If I had my dremel, I might entertain the same idea with this 932 only mount the fans on top and cover them with a 360 grill.

Either that or Mod new PWR/Reset buttons under the front lip of the case and mod a 480 into the top. That might be the best idea while retaining the front I/O panel.









~Ceadder










I was just measuring my top for my HAF X and might take a dremel to it.I have a XSPC rs360 kit and I think it would look sweet tucked up there.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgio21*


im gonna be getting the haf x blue edition soon for a new build i want to do.. I'm having a bit of a dilemma because I want to purchase some sleeved cable extensions to have a good color scheme for the inside because of the window, bare in mind that I'm not comfortable with sleeving my own cables. I was just wondering if i should go with blue sleeved extensions to match the LEDs or to go with white sleeved extensions?


I recently bought an HAF X Blue Edition and it looks great with the blue and white theme. I painted a lot of the parts in white to help that along. I suggest you get the white ones (with blue shrink if you are getting them custom made or can find pre made ones like that) or maybe some white and some blue. But just so you know, with all of the blue fans inside of it, the white really picks up the blue nicely. It makes it stand out.

I would suggest that you order a Yate Loon High Speed 140mm fan to replace the rear 140 fan as the stock one is only about 60 or so CFM's. The yate loon is 140 CFM. Here is a link to it. PM me if you need any help or idea's.


----------



## HWI

Add me please. Rocking the HAF-X.


----------



## siffonen

Here is poor images of mine Haf X, you can add me if you like


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14243250*
> I'd say to just add a 240mm or 360mm rad out the back of the case instead of having to butcher your case up. You can get a rad box to put the radiator out the back and secure it firmly. I think this is your most viable option.


Hum, I though of that, but that's an extra 20-50$ depending on the holder I'm choosing. I really wanted to butcher the case p a little bit though; sounds exciting


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14246101*
> Hum, I though of that, but that's an extra 20-50$ depending on the holder I'm choosing. I really wanted to butcher the case p a little bit though; sounds exciting


You can fit an rx360 and a rx120 in a HAF X with no modification. I did just that, and they cool my i5 at 4.7 and my 6950s at 990/1400, so they perform very very well.

The 120 fits in front of the PSU with plenty of moving rooms. See the end of my build log for pictures.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14246101*
> Hum, I though of that, but that's an extra 20-50$ depending on the holder I'm choosing. I really wanted to butcher the case p a little bit though; sounds exciting


To each his own.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## shnur

Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14243994*
> How do you take the acrylic out of the side panel been trying
> for ages and im so paranoid of snapping the clips.


Look at the inside of the door. You'll notice that the rivets are split. Take a flat blade screwdriver and put it into the split. Don't push too hard because the rivets are actually 2 piece. An insert and a collar. The collar itself goes through the plexi and the metal. The insert actually applies pressure to the interior of the collar locking it into place.

This setup gave me a huge appreciation for the simplicity of the rivets. When I replaced my window I thought I was going to have to break them out and replace them with socket head cap screws which to me are the business. I even bought some to do so. But I didn't have to replace even one of the rivets.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Kind of the same way that a wall anchor works with a screw.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14246101*
> Hum, I though of that, but that's an extra 20-50$ depending on the holder I'm choosing. I really wanted to butcher the case p a little bit though; sounds exciting


Most Rads run approximately a 6-32 thread pitch. MoBo standoffs are comparable to that thread. I'm sure you have a few standoffs laying around someplace. Take 2 or 3 standoffs stack them and thread them into the Radiator. Then to mount it to the case you use a standard Motherboard screw. You might have to add a washer between the radiator and the standoffs to keep them from busting the vanes, but you can do it for free. No need to spend money on something that you already have laying around in your kit.









You could also take a small bit of pipe and cut it to length to use as a sleeve and paint it to keep it looking nice.









Radiators on the back don't have to look bad. With a bit of imagination they can look rather spiffy.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14249099*
> Most Rads run approximately a 6-32 thread pitch. MoBo standoffs are comparable to that thread. I'm sure you have a few standoffs laying around someplace. Take 2 or 3 standoffs stack them and thread them into the Radiator. Then to mount it to the case you use a standard Motherboard screw. You might have to add a washer between the radiator and the standoffs to keep them from busting the vanes, but you can do it for free. No need to spend money on something that you already have laying around in your kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also take a small bit of pipe and cut it to length to use as a sleeve and paint it to keep it looking nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiators on the back don't have to look bad. With a bit of imagination they can look rather spiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I am not sure I understand at 100% what you mean there


----------



## Ceadderman

= < is a motherboard standoff

Radiator ===(standoffs) Motherboard Screw. x4 and you've spent nothing on mounting a Radiator to the back of your case exterior. Radiators are threaded in M3 and M4 standards. Both of which will accept a 6-32 threadpitch. Which is what Motherboard screws are threaded for.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## maxextz

need moarrr pics here people.









whats the point in 2 optical drives?


----------



## shnur

Ohhhh!!! I understand!!!!

I have some 6-32 screws coming in from the US of A because I can't find philips headed here...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Ohhhh!!! I understand!!!!

I have some 6-32 screws coming in from the US of A because I can't find philips headed here...










but you had them all along.









@maxextz... One is a BluRay player Mate. Also just in case you don't know this, having 2 Optical drives makes it easier to back up your media by copying from one drive to the other. I had two drives for that very reason. Once I get some more money I'll be purchasing another one.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

I plan on having a second drive but since I don't use my optical drive but maybe once every few months or so, I will probably get the second drive as an external Bluray drive so i can use it between all of my computers. But I can see having 2 drives. As the bluray drives are much more expensive than a DVD drive, there is no use in wearing out the bluray drive with dvd's. So basically just use the bluray drive for blurays and the dvd drive for dvd's. It makes sence to me and if I wasn't using all of my 5.25" drive bays for fans and controllers and stuff then I might do the same thing.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


need moarrr pics here people.









whats the point in 2 optical drives?










I had the extra sata port on my mobo and already had the drive, so why not?

Edit: Is this thread being updated? I've posted my pics twice over the last couple weeks and still haven't been added.


----------



## Ceadderman

Klue will get to you. You just have to have some patience as he's quite busy.









~Ceadder


----------



## ltg2227

add me please.

HAF932


----------



## BradleyW

maxextz, that front dust catcher is in need a rinse under the tap!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14250038*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you had them all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @maxextz... One is a BluRay player Mate. Also just in case you don't know this, having 2 Optical drives makes it easier to back up your media by copying from one drive to the other. I had two drives for that very reason. Once I get some more money I'll be purchasing another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


oh good idea,in the olden days it wasn't very reliable to copy from drive to drive on the fly but things have moved on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14251154*
> I had the extra sata port on my mobo and already had the drive, so why not?
> 
> Edit: Is this thread being updated? I've posted my pics twice over the last couple weeks and still haven't been added.


exactly why not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14256947*
> maxextz, that front dust catcher is in need a rinse under the tap!


hi bradleyw mate hope you keeping well,it must be the pic quality as i keep my baby nice and clean.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;14257177*
> oh good idea,in the olden days it wasn't very reliable to copy from drive to drive on the fly but things have moved on.
> 
> exactly why not.
> 
> *hi bradleyw mate hope you keeping well,it must be the pic quality as i keep my baby nice and clean*.


Hey mate, yeah it must be the pic quality and lighting


----------



## Jeppzer

Add me
BuildLog, with lots of pictures.


----------



## Erick Silver

I wish someone made Rads of the 200mm size(Or whatever the size is of those fans on the front of our cases. 230mm?) That would be too sweet!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I wish someone made Rads of the 200mm size(Or whatever the size is of those fans on the front of our cases. 230mm?) That would be too sweet!


They do. Antec makes one. Here's a link to it. But that rad is made of Aluminum so it's a real no no for water cooling but they make a different one too from Phyobia and here is a link to one. I believe that it is made out of copper.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


They do. Antec makes one. Here's a link to it.










I am so getting one!


----------



## Ceadderman

It's too bad they don't have a 400mm setup. Though that monster 200 is pretty intriguing. Not even gonna try to mount it to the door but the ceiling already holds a 200. Just have to figure out the spread and depth to see if it's worth pursuing.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Well that Rad is made for the Antec 1200. I see no mounting holes on the 4 corners. So I was thinking of getting brackets made. The mounting it to the top of the cage. Holes drilled at the bottom of each bracket end for screws for the fan and the top of the case. See pic


----------



## superhead91

Hmm... that rad is made of aluminum...


----------



## Ceadderman

The one at AquaTuning is Copper and has adapter plates that come with it.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah the second one is made of copper and it even says that it will fit in a HAF X and HAF 932. Check out this list made of to show which sized radiators will fit in which case.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14265171*
> Yeah the second one is made of copper and it even says that it will fit in a HAF X and HAF 932. Check out this list made of to show which sized radiators will fit in which case.


that list says the 932 will fit a 4x120 like to know how


----------



## rahul

hey guys, i have a haf 912 advanced and i opened it for cleaning a little while back and i just finished. i put everything back in place except for the front of the case.
i need help putting it back in place, can someone tell me how i can do that?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14267026*
> that list says the 932 will fit a 4x120 like to know how


The Radiator has to be less than 21.5" in length for it to fit under the hood. It can be done with Radiators whose plenum are in the main body of the Radiator and not protruding from the 4x120 length by a large margin. It can be done but it's a tight fit. I've looked at the Koolance 20vpi slimline unit and it comes REALLY close to the PCB in the front I/O panel I'm thinking Magicool Radiators would probably work best. Something that has a fitting on each end for inlet and outlet.









XSPC RX480 Extreme Performance Radiator will work lgth is 534mm

Koolance Radiator, 4x120mm, Copper Vert. [no nozzles] will work. 515mm

Feser X-Changer 480mm Xtreme Performance Radiator - Thermochill Killers! will work 527mm

Magicool Extreme Slim Profile 4X120mm Radiator will work 510mm

EK will work at 520mm

Pretty much all the top Rads available will fit. It will be tight in some instances but I'm pretty sure you could get them all to fit. You'd also have to do some modding to the case top so the final fan could breath out the top but it's doable.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Greenback

thx Ceadder was curiouse how it could be done now I know a crow bar and hammer, I figured the 4th fan would be the issue


----------



## Infinite Jest

Over the course of last night and this morning I've been adding a fan controller and some more fans to my case; unfortunately as a side-effect of this I've become addicted to painters' masking tape. E.g. What once was a decent looking but messy area behind the mobo is now better organized but ugly as hell. Has anyone else become dependent on masking tape when zipties and twist ties aren't enough? I love this stuff but it makes me want to cry when I see the back slot of the case covered in a parchwork of blue.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rahul*


hey guys, i have a haf 912 advanced and i opened it for cleaning a little while back and i just finished. i put everything back in place except for the front of the case.
i need help putting it back in place, can someone tell me how i can do that?


OK, so i managed to fit it back in, turns outs all it needed was one good push


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14270499*
> Over the course of last night and this morning 've been adding a fan controller and some more fans to my case; unfortunately as a side-effect of this I've become addicted to painters' masking tape. E.g. What pnce was a decent looking but messy area behind the mobo is now better organized but ugly as hell. Has anyone else become dependent on masking tape when zipties and twist ties aren't enough. I love this stuff but it makes me want to cry when I see the back slot of the case covered in a parchwork of blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


thats what Velcro is for


----------



## Ceadderman

Or wire saddles.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Camph

Just finished putting all my parts into the HAF 912. Coming from a Thermaltake V5 this thing is in a different league. The wire management is excellent since the V5 had none, and the overall construction is tremendous. The most annoying part was putting the 3.5 to 5.25 bay thing on cause of the way my sata power cables work. I love the hard drive rails and the amount of mounts for zip ties. All of my components are about 6c cooler and it's much more quiet. The V5 also costs more. It seems like everything Termaltake does Coolermaster does much better.


----------



## spidernose

Thinking about sleeving my Corsair AX850 and selling it. This is some of my work.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahul;14270888*
> OK, so i managed to fit it back in, turns outs all it needed was one good push


I was thinking how I could explain to you that you need to push it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidernose;14275405*
> Thinking about sleeving my Corsair AX850 and selling it. This is some of my work.


Whoa that's a nice arrangement of red!

A bit overboard with that fuel tank on the back though


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14276334*
> I was thinking how I could explain to you that you need to push it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa that's a nice arrangement of red!
> 
> A bit overboard with that fuel tank on the back though


At least it matches the rig's color scheme though! Tha'ts gotta be worth an extra point or something!


----------



## spidernose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14276367*
> At least it matches the rig's color scheme though! Tha'ts gotta be worth an extra point or something!


I have gotten so many comments about that stupid gas can. I need to photoshop it out.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidernose;14276497*
> I have gotten so many comments about that stupid gas can. I need to photoshop it out.


Must be the way some people see things, I never even noticed it before.
Too busy looking at that great build


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidernose;14276497*
> I have gotten so many comments about that stupid gas can. I need to photoshop it out.


It wasn't a bad comment; don't pay attention to that part


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think that its one phenomenal looking build. I didn't even see the gas can either. I was looking at the computer and not the background.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidernose;14276497*
> I have gotten so many comments about that stupid gas can. I need to photoshop it out.


It's your coolant catch can.







People don't like it...

...well we know what they can do.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

So, I painted some more parts for my second HAF X build. I painted the GPU Support bracket blue to match the buttons I painted earlier. I think that it turned out great. Instead of posting the pics here, since I can't post all of them in one post, I posted them Here. Please take a look and let me know what you think either over there or back here. I really would like your input on this. Once they completely dry (in a day or so more of full sun light) then I will install them in the computer and take a couple of pics so that you can see how they tie in with the rest of the build.


----------



## alwang17

Hey question. I know this has probably been asked before, but how do i remove the top fan on my 932? I want to get the H100, so that'll probably be the only place to install it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14277475*
> Hey question. I know this has probably been asked before, but how do i remove the top fan on my 932? I want to get the H100, so that'll probably be the only place to install it.


Four screws on top you have to rotate the fan and it comes right out.

I'll probably be selling the 200s' that I have once I've got my 360 as well.

I've got 2 Black and 2 Red LED units. They're in great condition too. I'm only going to keep the one for the front it looks like.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## alwang17

I thought there was a weird cover on the screws though. I had taken a look and they're weird black covers.


----------



## voidwarranty

You should be able to remove those screws with an allen wrench. When I replaced my fans that's what I had to use, hope that helps.


----------



## DerComissar

Mine came off very easily, when I first got the case the first thing I did was to remove all the 230mm fans and stuff them in a box
I don't recall seeing any weird black covers on the top screws though. I think they were 3mm allen (hex) head screws, I found one that fit in a metric hex key set.

Would be good to see a photo when you get the H100 setup in the 932, it looks like it's going to be a pretty decent cooler.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidwarranty;14278448*
> You should be able to remove those screws with an allen wrench. When I replaced my fans that's what I had to use, hope that helps.


Yeah it's an odd size though. Most kits don't have that size. I ended up using a torx driver that fit. But it ends up chewing the opening to pieces if you use too much pressure. I think that it's 6mm hex key though. Not sure since I don't happen to have that on hand.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

And....updated.








Sorry it took so long guys








Dozens of new members, its awesome to see so many spectacular builds and systems all in one place, this is truly on of OCNs best threads.








Speaking of the Hof for July we haven't had any nominations yet.







So everyone please pick your favorite user and nominate them for this month, I'll be making the voting thread on Saturday so you have till then.


----------



## Ceadderman

Please do not nominate me this month. I'm tired of getting my ass kicked. I need to take a break.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14283490*
> Please do not nominate me this month. I'm tired of getting my ass kicked. I need to take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I told you to do that Hello Kitty theme on your case if you want to win but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... You just won't listen.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14283656*
> I told you to do that Hello Kitty theme on your case if you want to win but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... You just won't listen.


Well i wonder why he did not listen?


----------



## Ceadderman

I see said the blind man and saw as he tripped over the sawhorse his wife helpfully moved for him.










Actually, I wouldn't mind but I'm doing some changes and we've got a lot of X cases that could be put up that are all really splendid looking. My ratty thing will just have to wait.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

How do i remove the top of my HAF-X to clean the fan?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14283805*
> How do i remove the top of my HAF-X to clean the fan?


It should just pop right off. Not sure if you have to remove the face first though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14283805*
> How do i remove the top of my HAF-X to clean the fan?


1. Open the sidepanels
2. reach up, inside tha case there are 6 clips, push them outwards.
3. Lift top.
4. Clean fan.

To replace it, just align it and push it down.


----------



## BradleyW

rep added. Thank you.


----------



## Jeppzer

My first rep!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14284356*
> 1. Open the sidepanels
> 2. reach up, inside tha case there are 6 clips, push them outwards.
> 3. Lift top.
> 4. Clean fan.
> 
> To replace it, just align it and push it down.


the back clip on the inside actually goes the other way but you get the point,

Anyway, I've removed the front mesh from my case, stripped and sanded it all execpt the hot swap mesh witch is soaking in the stripper now, after that im going to do my top mesh, and it will go into primmer tonight, then paint tomarrow and clear after that, would do a worklog but the paint stripper im using is some powerfull stuff and i already have some sirious chemical burns and dont want to dammage my camera but the color i've chosen is a gloss finish enamel banner red, I think it will look great when im done, the only downside is all the dust dumping into my system while i've got my mesh off

update: still havent taken off top because its a bit harder than the front with my rad in the way and all, but all front mesh is currently in primer

update 2: soaking my top mesh overnight, added second coat of primmer to front mesh, will continue tommarow


----------



## teckno-uzi

ADD ME plz!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well since no one is nominating anyone for the HoF this month then I'd like to nominate Spidernose and his ridiculously clean looking HAF X build.

Now if only there was someone else that owns a couple of very nice looking HAF X's and is always in this thread offering help and suggestions and snide remarks about ceadderman. I'm sure that, that person could be a candidate for the HoF (hint, hint, wink, wink, nudge, nudge). Oh I wonder who ever that could be... But seriously, we need to get some nominees for this month as it is almost over and as far as I know, the only person that is nominated is Spidernose and that's because I just nominated him.

Someone remind me of the parameters of the HoF again please. Does it just have to be for an awesome looking case or is it for extremely helpful members too still? That's the way it was a while back but I didn't see if anything changed when Klue22 took over.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

You can nominate yourself Bro, no rule says you can't









But if you're too lazy... er ah bashful...







... about it we'll understand and step in.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

I would never nominate myself for something. I'd rather have someone do it that deems me worthy of it. But since no one did nominate me without me having to coerce them then maybe I'm not actually worthy of the HoF.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ragnorak

Add Me Please


----------



## Veriants

Add Me





Thanks


----------



## THC Butterz

continuing the painting of my mesh, striped my top mesh and its in primmer, and my front mesh is in paint, going to give it several hours to dry then I'll add a clear coat and put my top mesh into paint


----------



## Jeppzer

THC Butterz: Thats one sweet looking colour!


----------



## An4rchyZ

Hey here is my HAF 932. Please add me and also please rate my modifications








This is not complete however. I plan on adding tri sli graphics cards, sleeving and better wire management.









Build Log : http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ood-paint.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I would never nominate myself for something. I'd rather have someone do it that deems me worthy of it. But since no one did nominate me without me having to coerce them then maybe I'm not actually worthy of the HoF.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


As we say in the Military...

Pics or it didn't happen.









Gimme some pics bro. Besides, you want the best pics you can muster up to parade in front of everybody. Gonna be borrowing the neighbors SLR as soon as I get 1st loop done and the case dusted.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


As we say in the Military...

Pics or it didn't happen.









Gimme some pics bro. Besides, you want the best pics you can muster up to parade in front of everybody. Gonna be borrowing the neighbors SLR as soon as I get 1st loop done and the case dusted.









~Ceadder










A nice camera can make a world of difference. The pics of my rig I posted a few pages back were taken with a Nikon dslr. Like this one..


----------



## Ceadderman

My LC Cinema does a hell of a job. But I'm tired of getting beat by people who have a proper SLR.









~Ceadder


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My LC Cinema does a hell of a job. But I'm tired of getting beat by people who have a proper SLR.









~Ceadder










They're even more handy when you know how to use the Manual mode.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


They're even more handy when you know how to use the Manual mode.










I do, but I'm a Black and White photography buff who uses 200 speed film. Neighbor has a proper Digital SLR.

And before anyone asks, my Camera is an old Minolta unit. Might even be older than me.









~Ceadder


----------



## sinfonia

I have an nVidia HAF X...










Soon, It'll be a HAF X with all this...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14295760*
> I do, but I'm a Black and White photography buff who uses 200 speed film. Neighbor has a proper Digital SLR.
> 
> And before anyone asks, my Camera is an old Minolta unit. Might even be older than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I like those Jack Daniels photo contests... all black & white photography.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14296114*
> I like those Jack Daniels photo contests... all black & white photography.


I like those too. JD is generally my first choice from the Well.









But I'm more of an outdoor still life guy. I love the abstract in Nature where something grows where it normally would be dormant or not grow at all. Somewhere in my stuff I've got a proofsheet of a single blade of green grass sticking up through snow. Looks awesome in BW.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DarkHollow

I did some work on my HAF X, added the drainage port, wrapped all the tubes in coil, replaced the sli stuff with a dplug/male2male/female2female, moved the HDD cage (need to do some work on making the second part to make it easier to access) split the cage in half, removed the door fan for a piece of plexi and built some sort of massive turbine fan to intake air.


----------



## shnur

How did you move that hard drive cage?


----------



## DarkHollow

I popped the rivets out of the case and the 5.25 area.


----------



## spidernose

Thank you so very much for the nomination! I am very flattered. It isn't a HAF X though. It's just a plain ol HAF 932.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14291805*
> Well since no one is nominating anyone for the HoF this month then I'd like to nominate Spidernose and his ridiculously clean looking HAF X build.
> 
> Now if only there was someone else that owns a couple of very nice looking HAF X's and is always in this thread offering help and suggestions and snide remarks about ceadderman. I'm sure that, that person could be a candidate for the HoF (hint, hint, wink, wink, nudge, nudge). Oh I wonder who ever that could be... But seriously, we need to get some nominees for this month as it is almost over and as far as I know, the only person that is nominated is Spidernose and that's because I just nominated him.
> 
> Someone remind me of the parameters of the HoF again please. Does it just have to be for an awesome looking case or is it for extremely helpful members too still? That's the way it was a while back but I didn't see if anything changed when Klue22 took over.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14283490*
> Please do not nominate me this month. I'm tired of getting my ass kicked. I need to take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


But Ceadder, can I nominate you anyways??, Its against my beliefs to nominate meself also and averyone else worth nominating is missing the haf sig link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14295093*
> THC Butterz: Thats one sweet looking colour!


thx


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14296320*
> I like those too. JD is generally my first choice from the Well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm more of an outdoor still life guy. I love the abstract in Nature where something grows where it normally would be dormant or not grow at all. Somewhere in my stuff I've got a proofsheet of a single blade of green grass sticking up through snow. Looks awesome in BW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


We need a new HAF contest... best "Black & White HAF" pix!!! Where's that Klue guy when you need him???


----------



## Intelship

Here's my new HAF912. Cable management done with a non-modular power supply!


----------



## DarkHollow

There finally added the Haf club link to my sig, dunno why I didn't do so earlier.


----------



## THC Butterz

well, Im done painting,baking in the sun on a 100 degree day really dries paint fast
































My cameras horable, sold my dslr to buy this case


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow, that paint job look mildly familiar lol.

@ ceadderman, I have an older minolta and I too love taking black and whites with the 200 speed film lol. I took a picture (I full color with high speed film) of a F-18 being launched off of the catapult of a aircraft carrier and the front wheel was off of the flight deck and the rear wheels were still on it. To me, that was the best picture I ever took because it really took a lot to get it as the plane is moving at 200+ mph once it gets to that point. Plus, I was one of a handful of people that was allowed to be up there so it makes it that much harder to get this picture. I'll scan it and post it up here so you can see it. But as for pics of the cases, I'll post some very soon. Maybe I'll make an album here and just link to it as I can post way more pics in the album.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14300140*
> Wow, that paint job look mildly familiar lol.
> 
> @ ceadderman, I have an older minolta and I too love taking black and whites with the 200 speed film lol. I took a picture (I full color with high speed film) of a F-18 being launched off of the catapult of a aircraft carrier and the front wheel was off of the flight deck and the rear wheels were still on it. To me, that was the best picture I ever took because it really took a lot to get it as the plane is moving at 200+ mph once it gets to that point. Plus, I was one of a handful of people that was allowed to be up there so it makes it that much harder to get this picture. I'll scan it and post it up here so you can see it. But as for pics of the cases, I'll post some very soon. Maybe I'll make an album here and just link to it as I can post way more pics in the album.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Yah, been meening to do it for weeks, had to wait for a refund from newegg before i could afford it tho


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14298197*
> I popped the rivets out of the case and the 5.25 area.


Does it split the drive cage in half? (rivets)


----------



## DarkHollow

No, it comes out as the full cage, I cut mine in half. (and lost the space for a 5th drive but I don't care since I will only ever need 4 drives)


----------



## shnur

Ok. I only need like 2 slots. Maybe three. I'll check it out; thanks a lot for the info!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14300140*
> Wow, that paint job look mildly familiar lol.
> 
> @ ceadderman, I have an older minolta and I too love taking black and whites with the 200 speed film lol. I took a picture (I full color with high speed film) of a F-18 being launched off of the catapult of a aircraft carrier and the front wheel was off of the flight deck and the rear wheels were still on it. To me, that was the best picture I ever took because it really took a lot to get it as the plane is moving at 200+ mph once it gets to that point. Plus, I was one of a handful of people that was allowed to be up there so it makes it that much harder to get this picture. I'll scan it and post it up here so you can see it. But as for pics of the cases, I'll post some very soon. Maybe I'll make an album here and just link to it as I can post way more pics in the album.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Post them to Photobucket. That site now has unlimited size constraints for albums and the advertisements are limited. Also there are no annoying popups for "Mac Defender" for people that wish to view your pics. Also every link is coded to make your pics easier to share.









@THC Butters... You can nominate me but I'd rather nobody did because it's not what it was before and won't be what it will be now in a reasonably short bit.

I'm a bit stymied though and could use some input...

Do I get the...

Black Ice Pro III Compact High Performance Radiator, which is copper, 25mm thick and mate it with 25mm fans to keep the setup out of the window?

Or do I get...

Koolance Radiator, 3x120mm 20-FPI Copper [no nozzles] which is Copper and Brass is 38mm and gives me a size of 63mm when mated to 25mm fans?

I'm leaning to the Black Ice Pro III but am looking for some input as to which is best. I'd rather have the slimmest possible but that's not mandatory if performance is less.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Post them to Photobucket. That site now has unlimited size constraints for albums and the advertisements are limited. Also there are no annoying popups for "Mac Defender" for people that wish to view your pics. Also every link is coded to make your pics easier to share.









@THC Butters... You can nominate me but I'd rather nobody did because it's not what it was before and won't be what it will be now in a reasonably short bit.

I'm a bit stymied though and could use some input...

Do I get the...

Black Ice Pro III Compact High Performance Radiator, which is copper, 25mm thick and mate it with 25mm fans to keep the setup out of the window?

Or do I get...

Koolance Radiator, 3x120mm 20-FPI Copper [no nozzles] which is Copper and Brass is 38mm and gives me a size of 63mm when mated to 25mm fans?

I'm leaning to the Black Ice Pro III but am looking for some input as to which is best. I'd rather have the slimmest possible but that's not mandatory if performance is less.









~Ceadder










if your going for a 360 whitch is what i think your saying, I'de go with the Black ICE Stealth GT It is compact yet great due to its fins per sq inch and isnt verry resrictive, I know because I own one








but if you have to pick those I always seem to lean more towards the hardware labs rads over koolance


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


But Ceadder, can I nominate you anyways??, Its against my beliefs to nominate myself also and *everyone else worth nominating is missing the haf sig link*









thx


Ouch Butterz, I have had my sig link in there since July of last year so I guess you don't feel me worthy of a nomination lol.

@Ceadderman, 
Isn't the Black Ice one made for low flow fans also? So it will really help a lot to keep temps down. Or is it just the opposite? Are the fins more densely packed in the Black Ice Radiator than the koolance? I'd imagine that it is the latter of the 2 because of the fact that it is thinner than the koolance so would need more fins per square inch to achieve the same or better cooling but that's just me trying to over think it again lol.

And @ Spidernose, I knew it was a 932 but somehow wrote that down wrong lol. Sorry about the mix up. Anyway that you look at it, it's a great looking case. You really did some good work with it. I forgot to ask, did you do all of the work yourself or did you have some help? I like the painting and sleeving the way you did it because it really makes it look clean and gives it a completed look.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


if your going for a 360 whitch is what i think your saying, I'de go with the Black ICE Stealth GT It is compact yet great due to its fins per sq inch and isnt verry resrictive, I know because I own one










Not sure there would be enough of a performance increase to warrant $18 more. It looks like a solid Radiator, but I'm already up to $415 with shipping. I'm gonna have to do some fast talking to get this much as it is. So it's pretty much between these two as they're about the same price. But I'm also planning on a CPU block for my Bros rid so he can use the kit I just bought once I've moved completely into a complete MainBoard and CPU loop.









Unfortunately everyone has been taking my advice and going with EK Copper bottom blocks. His is out of stock unless we get him the clear plexi over the Black Acetal Light kit.









Dude's Bday is this month and it's the 1st one in millenia he doesn't have to share with the Dipstick ExStepdad.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Ouch Butterz, I have had my sig link in there since July of last year so I guess you don't feel me worthy of a nomination lol.

@Ceadderman, 
Isn't the Black Ice one made for low flow fans also? So it will really help a lot to keep temps down. Or is it just the opposite? Are the fins more densely packed in the Black Ice Radiator than the koolance? I'd imagine that it is the latter of the 2 because of the fact that it is thinner than the koolance so would need more fins per square inch to achieve the same or better cooling but that's just me trying to over think it again lol.

And @ Spidernose, I knew it was a 932 but somehow wrote that down wrong lol. Sorry about the mix up. Anyway that you look at it, it's a great looking case. You really did some good work with it. I forgot to ask, did you do all of the work yourself or did you have some help? I like the painting and sleeving the way you did it because it really makes it look clean and gives it a completed look.


must have missed it or something, ill look again but idk


----------



## spidernose

I did everything myself. Paint, chopping, re-riveting, sleeving.

Here is a makeshift worklog.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?...hlight=haf+932

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


And @ Spidernose, I knew it was a 932 but somehow wrote that down wrong lol. Sorry about the mix up. Anyway that you look at it, it's a great looking case. You really did some good work with it. I forgot to ask, did you do all of the work yourself or did you have some help? I like the painting and sleeving the way you did it because it really makes it look clean and gives it a completed look.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's awesome Spidernose. Some real top notch work there. Your rig just give off the impression of what a completed computer should look like. I really like how you painted the inside of the back panel red so that it shows through the mounting holes. Nice touch there. I had a guy ask me lately what rivets he needs to buy because he's planning on taking his rig apart to paint it. I had to tell him that I didn't know because I haven't removed any in mine. The inside of a HAF X already has a pretty good completed look. If anything, I might get some stuff powder coated if I can find a place to do it locally for the right price. That's really the only way to go as it really gets hard and won't chip away like some other cheaper paints. Is there some spray paints with similar qualities? What I mean is that is there a brand of spray paint that won't chip away around screw holes when you have stuff screwed down or is that strictly a powder coat thing?

Oh and butterz, I was just giving you a hard time. I'll take some fresh pics of my dual HAF X's and submit them here. I'll just post links to the page instead of adding a ton of pics here and cluttering up the thread. That way I can use high res images.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Ouch Butterz, I have had my sig link in there since July of last year so I guess you don't feel me worthy of a nomination lol.

@Ceadderman, 
Isn't the Black Ice one made for low flow fans also? So it will really help a lot to keep temps down. Or is it just the opposite? Are the fins more densely packed in the Black Ice Radiator than the koolance? I'd imagine that it is the latter of the 2 because of the fact that it is thinner than the koolance so would need more fins per square inch to achieve the same or better cooling but that's just me trying to over think it again lol.

And @ Spidernose, I knew it was a 932 but somehow wrote that down wrong lol. Sorry about the mix up. Anyway that you look at it, it's a great looking case. You really did some good work with it. I forgot to ask, did you do all of the work yourself or did you have some help? I like the painting and sleeving the way you did it because it really makes it look clean and gives it a completed look.


I nominate lndlw. Mostly to stop his whining, but also since he does have some good looking cases from what I did get to see of them from his wimpy little tappatalk pics.







lol *My jealousy showing?









Okay now that that's out of the way. I'm not sure about vpi on the BI Tres. The 480 low flow however has a minimal approach to vpi. 9 vanes per inch. So if the Koolance is 20vpi, it stands to reason that the BI Tres is about 20-24vpi. Either way I don't believe that the the Black Ice unit would pack many more vanes in there and restrict airflow when dust builds up. 20 is just fine for this build since I'm not going to be asking it to carry the load of a Graphics card as well. Just CPU and Full Coverage block. Graphics already has cooling and I can do without a block for that for the duration or until I can find a reasonably priced used Copper Base block.









Going to put Yate Loon High Speeds on the 360 and send a triple link to the fan controller. I'm still questioning what I'm going to do for PWM though since the CPU cooler will be jettisoned.









Oh, you guys with WC'ed 932s', is 4.5ft of tubing enough or am I gonna have to pick up a couple more feet or snag a bit of the clear DD tubing kit from my bro?


















~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Man, seeing all these great HoF cases makes me wanna do some serious modding. But I have to agree with Ceadderman that its just not the same. We need to spice it up a bit maybe. Perhaps 3 classes for Major Mods(case cutting etc), Aesthetics(painting, lighting etc), Cable Management and Water Cooling. This way there are 3 different categories.


----------



## spidernose

Rivets are easy. 1/8" bit to drill them out. Then 1/8" aluminum short shank rivets. Steel ones are a pain if you have to re-drill. As for the paint I just
used rustoleum flat black on the inside and Rustoleum black laquer on the outside.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That's awesome Spidernose. Some real top notch work there. Your rig just give off the impression of what a completed computer should look like. I really like how you painted the inside of the back panel red so that it shows through the mounting holes. Nice touch there. I had a guy ask me lately what rivets he needs to buy because he's planning on taking his rig apart to paint it. I had to tell him that I didn't know because I haven't removed any in mine. The inside of a HAF X already has a pretty good completed look. If anything, I might get some stuff powder coated if I can find a place to do it locally for the right price. That's really the only way to go as it really gets hard and won't chip away like some other cheaper paints. Is there some spray paints with similar qualities? What I mean is that is there a brand of spray paint that won't chip away around screw holes when you have stuff screwed down or is that strictly a powder coat thing?

Oh and butterz, I was just giving you a hard time. I'll take some fresh pics of my dual HAF X's and submit them here. I'll just post links to the page instead of adding a ton of pics here and cluttering up the thread. That way I can use high res images.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That's awesome Spidernose. Some real top notch work there. Your rig just give off the impression of what a completed computer should look like. I really like how you painted the inside of the back panel red so that it shows through the mounting holes. Nice touch there. I had a guy ask me lately what rivets he needs to buy because he's planning on taking his rig apart to paint it. I had to tell him that I didn't know because I haven't removed any in mine. The inside of a HAF X already has a pretty good completed look. If anything, I might get some stuff powder coated if I can find a place to do it locally for the right price. That's really the only way to go as it really gets hard and won't chip away like some other cheaper paints. Is there some spray paints with similar qualities? What I mean is that is there a brand of spray paint that won't chip away around screw holes when you have stuff screwed down or is that strictly a powder coat thing?

Oh and butterz, I was just giving you a hard time. I'll take some fresh pics of my dual HAF X's and submit them here. I'll just post links to the page instead of adding a ton of pics here and cluttering up the thread. That way I can use high res images.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


I would think that it's not easy doing a paint job that's durable along with being decent looking. I'm ok with small touch-ups, but wouldn't trust myself to doing an entire case








That's where powder-coating should really excel, in durability. I thought that only a paint shop could do a powder coat job though. But there may be some good durable paints in spray cans available.

You must get those HAF X shots posted. I need to see all the possibilities, as I am having a hard time deciding on a nomination for this month


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidernose*


Rivets are easy. 1/8" bit to drill them out. Then 1/8" aluminum short shank rivets. Steel ones are a pain if you have to re-drill. As for the paint I just
used rustoleum flat black on the inside and Rustoleum black laquer on the outside.


About how much did you need?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


I would think that it's not easy doing a paint job that's durable along with being decent looking. I'm ok with small touch-ups, but wouldn't trust myself to doing an entire case








That's where powder-coating should really excel, in durability. I thought that only a paint shop could do a powder coat job though. But there may be some good durable paints in spray cans available.

*You must get those HAF X shots posted. I need to see all the possibilities, as I am having a hard time deciding on a nomination for this month







*



Here is the link to an album that I made on photobucket just for this such an occasion. There are a total of 67 pictures and I can't ensure that some aren't fuzzy lol. But you should be able to get a mental 360 view of both of my cases by these images. So enjoy









CLICKY CLICKY THIS FOR PHOTO AWESOMENESS!!!!

Edit: @ceadderman, they sell a own splinter with a dummy cable to trick the motherboard. I'll see if I can find one and post it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Edit: @ceadderman, they sell a own splinter with a dummy cable to trick the motherboard. I'll see if I can find one and post it.


Actually I've figured out how to trick the MoBo. I'm leaving the 140 in place to help keep the Graphics card temps down. I'll run that to the PWM on my Controller which is connected to the MainBoard. Problem solved.









If anyone wants the 200s' that I won't be using(2 Black unsleeved, 2 Red LED sleeved in MDPC) I'll be starting a thread soon. I'm thinking all 4 shipped for $50 since nobody has given me any feedback on this. Or if you have my apologies since I haven't seen it. I'll probably throw in some fan screws as well since I won't be able to use them with the 360.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Going to put Yate Loon High Speeds on the 360 and send a triple link to the fan controller. I'm still questioning what I'm going to do for PWM though since the CPU cooler will be jettisoned.









Oh, you guys with WC'ed 932s', is 4.5ft of tubing enough or am I gonna have to pick up a couple more feet or snag a bit of the clear DD tubing kit from my bro?


















~Ceadder










1) Connect it to the CPU fan header if nothing else will be connected to it. Otherwise you get an annoying message upon boot up that no fan is connected there. Alternative, disable CPU fan in BIOS.

2) Better safe than sorry. You figured in a drain and all? Better to have a couple feet laying around just in case you decide to make a change or something later on.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14302773*
> I nominate lndlw. Mostly to stop his whining, but also since he does have some good looking cases from what I did get to see of them from his wimpy little tappatalk pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol *My jealousy showing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now that that's out of the way. I'm not sure about vpi on the BI Tres. The 480 low flow however has a minimal approach to vpi. 9 vanes per inch. So if the Koolance is 20vpi, it stands to reason that the BI Tres is about 20-24vpi. Either way I don't believe that the the Black Ice unit would pack many more vanes in there and restrict airflow when dust builds up. 20 is just fine for this build since I'm not going to be asking it to carry the load of a Graphics card as well. Just CPU and Full Coverage block. Graphics already has cooling and I can do without a block for that for the duration or until I can find a reasonably priced used Copper Base block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to put Yate Loon High Speeds on the 360 and send a triple link to the fan controller. I'm still questioning what I'm going to do for PWM though since the CPU cooler will be jettisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you guys with WC'ed 932s', is 4.5ft of tubing enough or am I gonna have to pick up a couple more feet or snag a bit of the clear DD tubing kit from my bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I used 8ft of tubeing in my rig, which is avarage for a full loop, video cards and all, If your only doing your cpu 4.5 ft should be enough if your only using 1 rad


----------



## lawrencendlw

So... Has anyone checked out the pics I posted? I admit most of them aren't top quality pics. I don't have access to a DSLR camera just now but I have plans on buying one eventually to take pics of my kids. Please let me know what you think.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## THC Butterz

Re-did my cable management so all my cables laid flat and redid my lighting, I think it looks much better now


----------



## Winrahr

THC Butterz that looks nice, makes my want to paint my case









Can I get my new buildlog added to my name? thanks







(and I was the first HAF X owner, not second!)

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1061796-worklog-winrahrs-first-liquid-project.html


----------



## Jeppzer

Assembly complete!










Now I need to find new PCI-E powercables to get that big bundle out of the way. It's blocking my view!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


THC Butterz that looks nice, makes my want to paint my case









Can I get my new buildlog added to my name? thanks







(and I was the first HAF X owner, not second!)

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...d-project.html


thank you kind sir, Im trying to do my best to beautify my system on a budget because I spent most of my cash on my loop, close to 750usd or so and another 7xx on parts in the last month or so


----------



## Ceadderman

I get to wait longer to fill out my loop.








California bureaucracy sucks pigeon turd infested fountain water. 8 to 12 weeks longer.









~Ceadder


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Re-did my cable management so all my cables laid flat and redid my lighting, I think it looks much better now










You got your tubing to fit through the sides? I couldn't make mine go through, it was getting very kinked though; didn't like it and moved the pump away.

I really like the blue/red combo; it's awesome!

@lawrencendlw
I did









I think you should thumbnail them in, they are soooo amazing!


----------



## THC Butterz

one more pic, painted the word HAF on my door to match my grills

















Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


You got your tubing to fit through the sides? I couldn't make mine go through, it was getting very kinked though; didn't like it and moved the pump away.

I really like the blue/red combo; it's awesome!


thx


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


one more pic, painted the word HAF on my door to match my grills


















A quick question how did you only paint the HAF logo? I'm hoping that it's simpler than taping everything else off


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


A quick question how did you only paint the HAF logo? I'm hoping that it's simpler than taping everything else off










took off the door, taped off the haf logo and covered the rest of it in newspaper


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Here is the link to an album that I made on photobucket just for this such an occasion. There are a total of 67 pictures and I can't ensure that some aren't fuzzy lol. But you should be able to get a mental 360 view of both of my cases by these images. So enjoy








CLICKY CLICKY THIS FOR PHOTO AWESOMENESS!!!!


Nice selection of photos, painting the grills, etc. does improve on the boring all-black look. Although I used to prefer blue led's, red is starting to look good too, as there have been so many good builds using that.
Difficult to say which of your HAF X's I prefer, the blue led one or the red led one with the real door









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I get to wait longer to fill out my loop.







California bureaucracy sucks pigeon turd infested fountain water. 8 to 12 weeks longer.









~Ceadder










What do they make you wait for









Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


one more pic, painted the word HAF on my door to match my grills








thx


That's a good idea, it does make quite a difference. Again, the window panel works well with that build and the water-cooling. Yep, them 932 door panels can't be beat.
You must be getting damn good temps. on those 460's!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


That's a good idea, it does make quite a difference. Again, the window panel works well with that build and the water-cooling. Yep, them 932 door panels can't be beat.
You must be getting damn good temps. on those 460's!


thank you
and yes,My 460s hit 45C under load @ 925 core 1.112v


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


What do they make you wait for










They make us wait cause they were a bunch of dumbasses that invested government pensions to the hilt in ENRON and then are broke because of that and other failed investments and now the employees and their families have to suffer while they squeeze every bit of interest out of what didn't get plundered. This is why Democrats couldn't run this country with any kind of solid consistency. Look how bad OTrauma has messed things up since he's been in Office.

Don't be mad at me I'm soured on government as a whole. Especially when those fools in San Francisco failed miserably to implement the will of the people over a stadium that should've been in place by 2003.

Anyway sorry bout Rant, I'm just venting my frustrations at being held up and my Mother possibly losing her property because of those yayhoos.









~Ceadder


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## Rob The Irish Bastard

Hello there add me to the club please.


----------



## Tori

Still working on cable management in my 912 >.< bought a non modular psu to save $$$ now I'm screwed lol. also ran outta zip ties (only had 2 in my house)


----------



## BramSLI1

I've been working on this for a while now and I think I have it working just the way I want and the cable management looks pretty good too. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*


I've been working on this for a while now and I think I have it working just the way I want and the cable management looks pretty good too. Let me know what you guys think.


I would ziptie your AC97 wire to your audio wire so its not randomly hanging and do some minor tweeks to make your front connectors a little neater but overall it looks good

what motherboard is that, its not full atx like the ud-7, is that theb UD 5 or UD 3??


----------



## BramSLI1

Actually that is the UD7. You can tell by the 6 PCI Express slots and the copper accents on the heat-sinks.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*


Actually that is the UD7. You can tell by the 6 PCI Express slots and the copper accents on the heat-sinks.


looks smaller for some reason


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok, I have a question for a few of you guys. Mainly the ones that have painted their HAF Logo's on there 932 doors. What is the best way (not necessarily the easiest but the way that looks the best) to paint the logo on the door? Also, does anyone know of somewhere I can get (or if someone can make me one) a HAF logo stencil so I can paint the logo on my 2 HAF X doors I have here. One white (the blue and white "Franken-Folder") and one Red (the stock door (Since I'm not using it on that case anymore, I have the HAF 932 door on there now) from my " shiver me timbers Arrrrrrr" case). If someone can help me with both of those questions then that would be great.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Infinite Jest

Do you guys have any recommendations for additional Vibration dampening measures for the tool-less hdd trays/cage on the haf 922? It's not crucial, but I'm just wondering if you guys have any tricks.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


I would ziptie your AC97 wire to your audio wire so its not randomly hanging and do some minor tweeks to make your front connectors a little neater but overall it looks good

what motherboard is that, its not full atx like the ud-7, is that theb UD 5 or UD 3??


There really isn't a need for AC97 anymore what with HDAudio on most Motherboards. I snipped mine completely out of the loop.









AC97 is good only for older legacy cards and MoBos' at this stage of the game.









~Ceadder


----------



## spidernose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14326091*
> There really isn't a need for AC97 anymore what with HDAudio on most Motherboards. I snipped mine completely out of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC97 is good only for older legacy cards and MoBos' at this stage of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Agreed. Snip em. I pulled all of the front panel usb wires out of my HAF 932 just to clean things up. It's convenient to have them but my Asus Rampage III Formula has plenty of usb connections on the back. Clean that rig up!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidernose;14328667*
> Agreed. Snip em. I pulled all of the front panel usb wires out of my HAF 932 just to clean things up. It's convenient to have them but my Asus Rampage III Formula has plenty of usb connections on the back. Clean that rig up!!!


I rather like my front USB panel. It's one SATA cable and it's on the dedicated channel. I even sleeved it to match my HDD cables. You can keep it clean and not go without.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14329793*
> I rather like my front USB panel. It's one SATA cable and it's on the dedicated channel. I even sleeved it to match my HDD cables. You can keep it clean and not go without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The front E sata and 1392 I never use, but it is more convenient for me to keep my USB because I am constantly using flash drives and gaming controllers, although I could probably go without front audio since i never use headphones I keep that connected because you never know, Is the front sata, sata3 or sata 2??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14330001*
> The front E sata and 1392 I never use, but it is more convenient for me to keep my USB because I am constantly using flash drives and gaming controllers, although I could probably go without front audio since i never use headphones I keep that connected because you never know, Is the front sata, sata3 or sata 2??


Front is SATA 2. General rule as far as I am aware, front panel USBs' are the same speed as the Port on the MainBoard. The only limitation to this is the SATA cable provided by the manufacturer.









And I connect my front jacks as well. Never know when I'll be gaming or listening to music late at night. Neighbors might not enjoy hearing gunfire in the middle of the night.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


And I connect my front jacks as well. Never know when I'll be gaming or listening to music late at night. Neighbors might not enjoy hearing gunfire in the middle of the night.
















~Ceadder










Nor does my wife


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Nor does my wife










Thankfully, I don't have a wife. I have enough problems of my own. Don't need to take on someone else's on top of them.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14335805*
> Thankfully, I don't have a wife. I have enough problems of my own. Don't need to take on someone else's on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I screwed up one of my HDD trays in my X today by accident, anyone know if I can purchase them seperatly from somewhere, also the 5.25 button thingys, I'm looking for 2 more since the HAF X only comes with 4


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14336410*
> I screwed up one of my HDD trays in my X today by accident, anyone know if I can purchase them seperatly from somewhere, also the 5.25 button thingys, I'm looking for 2 more since the HAF X only comes with 4


HDD trays are HERE.

They have the sliding Toolless 5.25" drive bay clips but not the push button ones. You may try calling them and seeing if they can help directly that way.


----------



## Duplicated

Got haf x case, pretty certain it's the second revision.

Just want to rant a bit about the I/O panel on top of the case. The manual I got only shows how to open up the top fan cover for the first revision of this case. When I actually open it up, by running my hand beneath the cover to find those plastic clips, it turns out that the whole top panel is connected to the I/O panel on the top (in contrast, the model shown in my manual shows that the top fan cover and the top I/O panel are two separate pieces).

I'm quite disappointed that it is such a pain in the a** just to flip my top fan so that it'd suck in air into the case, and allow my cooler to suck in those fresh (cool) air into the HS.

(Will put in pictures later)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;14336450*
> HDD trays are HERE.
> 
> They have the sliding Toolless 5.25" drive bay clips but not the push button ones. You may try calling them and seeing if they can help directly that way.


This. CM generally has them on their site.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Guys... I know that this is a HAF thread but I just saw the Cosmos II case and let me tell ya, its one fine looking case. Even so much so as to say that when it releases, I might even change from my HAF X's to them. It's crazy how nice it looks. It's not released yet nor was it even supposed to be any info out about it at all for another month now but since Maximum PC has always been good to Cooler Master, they sent them a pre manufacturing (still a couple of bugs to work out) version. Granted, Maximum PC had it custom painted and all but its just an amazing looking, feature rich, and all around perfect looking case. Ok now I can move on with life lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;14336450*
> HDD trays are HERE.
> 
> They have the sliding Toolless 5.25" drive bay clips but not the push button ones. You may try calling them and seeing if they can help directly that way.


thank you, i looked @ cm store and couldnt find it by meself + rep


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14338115*
> Guys... I know that this is a HAF thread but I just saw the Cosmos II case and let me tell ya, its one fine looking case. Even so much so as to say that when it releases, I might even change from my HAF X's to them. It's crazy how nice it looks. It's not released yet nor was it even supposed to be any info out about it at all for another month now but since Maximum PC has always been good to Cooler Master, they sent them a pre manufacturing (still a couple of bugs to work out) version. Granted, Maximum PC had it custom painted and all but its just an amazing looking, feature rich, and all around perfect looking case. Ok now I can move on with life lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


They don't build Dream Machine PCs' in dog cases.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14340507*
> They don't build Dream Machine PCs' in dog cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Wasn't exactly a dream machine IMO... but I did like the case... don't think I would've gone for yellow though...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Wasn't exactly a dream machine IMO... but I did like the case... don't think I would've gone for yellow though...


To them it is. Dream machine to me is Bulldozer based. But since they don't(or didn't) have Bulldozer, they couldn't build it to my specs.









Their choice(imho) of GPU is 100% wrong. 6990 is better than 580. But since they're stuck on the whole NVidia is better kick they went with 580 in TriSLI. Pretty sure that may also be due to a limitation in Board capability more than AMD. Considering they can't go higher than the GPU memory limitation of the MainBoard.

Until Intel,AMD and vendor engineers figure out how to extend this we're gonna keep seeing the same setup in Rigs. 3 or 4Gb of SLI. Personally I would have gone with XFire'd 6990s' and maxxed out the Graphics card on two x16 channels.









~Ceadder


----------



## BramSLI1

Ceadderman said:


> There really isn't a need for AC97 anymore what with HDAudio on most Motherboards. I snipped mine completely out of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all your suggestions. I think I will snip the AC97 cable to clean it up. Do you have any suggestions about better routing for my front panel connections?


----------



## THC Butterz

BramSLI1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> There really isn't a need for AC97 anymore what with HDAudio on most Motherboards. I snipped mine completely out of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all your suggestions. I think I will snip the AC97 cable to clean it up. Do you have any suggestions about better routing for my front panel connections?
> 
> 
> you could zip tie them strait across to the inner most USB and then go strait down all together rather than seperated like they are now, just a sugestion.


----------



## Ceadderman

I used saddles and purse locks to separate my cables and used the natural spots to hide everything. I can post pics if need be.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

I want to move my pump out of my HDD cage so I can use more of it, any Ideas of where else to mount it??, my 5.25 bays are full


----------



## spidernose

BramSLI1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> There really isn't a need for AC97 anymore what with HDAudio on most Motherboards. I snipped mine completely out of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all your suggestions. I think I will snip the AC97 cable to clean it up. Do you have any suggestions about better routing for my front panel connections?
> 
> 
> Sleeve them firsrt and run the behind the board then up and under. Also zipties come in real handy!


----------



## ZO6ssd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I used to have a full watercooling setup for my rig but I am going to deploy and do not have my wife to have any issues hence the H70, I do not want to get a call from 8000 miles away and be told my pc is fried.

H70 980x 4.2ghz is running at 28C idle and 60-65C IBT 15 passes so it is ok for now. I usually run my 980x much faster but toned it down a bit for the H70.

I have CM Excalibur fans throughout my pc I made custom brackets and have the mounted in the front and the top of my HAF X.

I did not get the 580s because I can get 3 570 SC editions for the price of 2 580s I am going to put in the other 570s soon just playing around with SLI right now I have not used nvidia in a long time.

Before









After











Newbie question.

Looking at cases to build a new PC, and like the CM HAF X.
I notice the rear fan is 140mm.
I was planning a Corsair H80 cooler in that spot.

Q. The H80 uses 120mm fans...how do I mount the H80 in the 140mm fan location? Are there special bracket for that conversion or what?
Again...newbie...last PC build 2000!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZO6ssd*


Newbie question.

Looking at cases to build a new PC, and like the CM HAF X.
I notice the rear fan is 140mm.
I was planning a Corsair H80 cooler in that spot.

Q. The H80 uses 120mm fans...how do I mount the H80 in the 140mm fan location? Are there special bracket for that conversion or what?
Again...newbie...last PC build 2000!


there are 120mm mounts there also


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZO6ssd*


Newbie question.

Looking at cases to build a new PC, and like the CM HAF X.
I notice the rear fan is 140mm.
I was planning a Corsair H80 cooler in that spot.

Q. The H80 uses 120mm fans...how do I mount the H80 in the 140mm fan location? Are there special bracket for that conversion or what?
Again...newbie...last PC build 2000!


I have my H80 mounted there. HAF X have predrilled holes for 140 OR 120mm fan. So no modding needed there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey Butterz you should clean up the cables underneath the cover and mod it for one or two of the low profile swiftech pumps with one of these...










...if you can.

I'm not sure that exact one will be correct but I'm sure you understand what I mean. Tuck it under that cover and mod inlet and outlet passages so everything is within tolerance.









Yes I am aware that a larger opening may have to be modded into the cable cover to fit the Res inside it.









I yust realized your pump should be able to use the Res. You could use it with a couple 90 degree fittings to point the hoses upward and have the inlet outlet side face the HDD rack. Cut a Round hole for the Res and a slot for the hoses. Then you'll have complete access to what's underneath the cover without having to dismantle the Pump/Res.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey Butterz you should clean up the cables underneath the cover and mod it for one or two of the low profile swiftech pumps with one of these...

...if you can.

I'm not sure that exact one will be correct but I'm sure you understand what I mean. Tuck it under that cover and mod inlet and outlet passages so everything is within tolerance.









Yes I am aware that a larger opening may have to be modded into the cable cover to fit the Res inside it.









I yust realized your pump should be able to use the Res. You could use it with a couple 90 degree fittings to point the hoses upward and have the inlet outlet side face the HDD rack. Cut a Round hole for the Res and a slot for the hoses. Then you'll have complete access to what's underneath the cover without having to dismantle the Pump/Res.









~Ceadder










that's an Idea, however the swiftech MCP 655B that I'm running Is one of the best pumps on the market so I wouldn't change to one of those, and I rather like my 350ml single bay res because I think cylinder reservoirs look horrible, except the T virus ones but they have issues so i think ill stick with what I've got


----------



## shnur

I had the same problem than you; I put it under my GPU, otherwise you can get this top & screw a res into it + mount it vertically with an EK res in it









http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=934


----------



## Ceadderman

I like that. Now if it were completely black I might alter my cart. Of course the top and the pump would have to be $60 for the complete unit.









@larryndlw... there is a reason that Cosmos II isn't up for sale yet. It's a prototype. Just noticed that on the front cover of the current issue that I haven't been able to read yet.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14342754*
> I used saddles and purse locks to separate my cables and used the natural spots to hide everything. I can post pics if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


How the heck did ya fit saddles in that case, kinda big ain't they?
And what the heck is a purse lock:headscrat


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14346626*
> How the heck did ya fit saddles in that case, kinda big ain't they?
> And what the heck is a purse lock:headscrat


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8017/tiw-82/ModSmart_Double_12_Purse_Lock_Twist_Tie_-_UV_Blue_5_pack.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14346626*
> How the heck did ya fit saddles in that case, kinda big ain't they?
> And what the heck is a purse lock:headscrat


This is a wire saddle...










I used 6-32 socket head cap screws which fit perfectly. Make sure to get the 7mm ones as the others are too long and have a good chance of contacting the MoBo.

I zip tied a couple of these...










...to the front 200 so I could tighten up my SATA cables without putting stress on the Drives. And I also used them to help keep things in the back neat and tidy where I couldn't put a 1/2" wire saddle. I got 1/2" and 1/8" wire saddles(didn't even really use the 8ths. But those halfs are really nice for keeping things low profile.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Well, I thank you fine gentlemen fer explainin' how y'all could be fittin' a saddle in a computer case, I thought they was just for horses

Just being silly again.

Seriously, that's good information THC Butterz and Ceadderman.
Very slick way of keeping the wiring tidy. I have used wire saddles before, but had never heard of purse locks.
Looking at the final few shots of Murderbox 008, there are a lot of wire saddles being used behind the motherboard:
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox.htm

They just look so much more elegant, than the cheap cable straps I use to do my builds

When I can find a reasonably-priced Temjin TJ07B, I'll have to try to duplicate that

That's another dream. It's really dated now, but I still like the TJ07, more than any of the newer versions, or even that new Cosmos
And it's amazing that the TJ07's are still selling for over 300 bucks at my local supplier
That's almost enough to buy a couple 932's or HAF X's to play with!


----------



## DarkHollow

That's why I went with the dual bay XSPC res/pump combo for my MCP655B (now running at 17v) It makes it easy to mount the pump and res since they are together in one.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14341401*
> To them it is. Dream machine to me is Bulldozer based. But since they don't(or didn't) have Bulldozer, they couldn't build it to my specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their choice(imho) of GPU is 100% wrong. 6990 is better than 580. But since they're stuck on the whole NVidia is better kick they went with 580 in TriSLI. Pretty sure that may also be due to a limitation in Board capability more than AMD. Considering they can't go higher than the GPU memory limitation of the MainBoard.
> 
> Until Intel,AMD and vendor engineers figure out how to extend this we're gonna keep seeing the same setup in Rigs. 3 or 4Gb of SLI. Personally I would have gone with XFire'd 6990s' and maxxed out the Graphics card on two x16 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


They had many deciding factors that lead to using tri SLI GTX 580's such as: power consumption, heat, driver support (even though AMD is much much better than it used to be, its still a far cry away from Nvidia in driver support), how well the cards could run their 3X 30" monitors, overall benchmark performance... Ect... They weighed using either 2X 6990's or 2X GTX 590's but as support goes and overall raw power, the 3X GTX 580's won then over as being the overall best (well rounded) single gpu cards and that's why they used them.

As for the CPU, there is no doubt (ok well only a little doubt) that Bulldozer will be a very powerful CPU and for some things it will be second to none (like utilizing the integrated gpu from the APU and putting it towards a crossing setup). But as far as raw power for running games or apps that utilize multi threaded CPU's, the. The Sandy bridge GPU's take the cake. AMD has always been the leader in budget CPU's and there is no arguing that but Intel has held the crown in sheer power for quite some time now and I don't see AMD dethroning Intel anytime soon. Sandy Bridge-E and then the Ivy Bridge chips will have so much raw power that it would be a daunting task for anyone to overtake them.

Now before you start throwing out the Fanboi flags, let me be the first to say that being a Fanboi is stupid. Why limit yourself to one brand of any computer component? Your only robbing yourself of the opportunity to own the most powerful computer parts in the world and settling for a lesser product because AMD or Intel or Nvidia (hopefully you get what I mean here) made it and not your favorite vendor. I would be sitting with a AMD X6 and crossfire 5970's or 5990's if it hadn't been for the obvious over powering from the i7's and the fact that at the time I built my original build last July, AMD's driver support was practically non existent. AMD makes some really nice hardware and if they can get their software up to par with their hardware then they will be a force to reckon with.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## TC_Fenua




----------



## addictat3d

Hey everybody, I'm new to the forums and thought I posted my new rig I built a few weeks ago. Here are some shots showcasing the hardware and the fans! This is my second build, and I do realize I can fix up my cable management some more. As you can see, my rig isn't built for looks.

Sorry for the crappy phone quality pictures :[


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14349669*
> They had many deciding factors that lead to using tri SLI GTX 580's such as: power consumption, heat, driver support (even though AMD is much much better than it used to be, its still a far cry away from Nvidia in driver support), how well the cards could run their 3X 30" monitors, overall benchmark performance... Ect... They weighed using either 2X 6990's or 2X GTX 590's but as support goes and overall raw power, the 3X GTX 580's won then over as being the overall best (well rounded) single gpu cards and that's why they used them.
> 
> As for the CPU, there is no doubt (ok well only a little doubt) that Bulldozer will be a very powerful CPU and for some things it will be second to none (like utilizing the integrated gpu from the APU and putting it towards a crossing setup). But as far as raw power for running games or apps that utilize multi threaded CPU's, the. The Sandy bridge GPU's take the cake. AMD has always been the leader in budget CPU's and there is no arguing that but Intel has held the crown in sheer power for quite some time now and I don't see AMD dethroning Intel anytime soon. Sandy Bridge-E and then the Ivy Bridge chips will have so much raw power that it would be a daunting task for anyone to overtake them.
> 
> Now before you start throwing out the Fanboi flags, let me be the first to say that being a Fanboi is stupid. Why limit yourself to one brand of any computer component? Your only robbing yourself of the opportunity to own the most powerful computer parts in the world and settling for a lesser product because AMD or Intel or Nvidia (hopefully you get what I mean here) made it and not your favorite vendor. I would be sitting with a AMD X6 and crossfire 5970's or 5990's if it hadn't been for the obvious over powering from the i7's and the fact that at the time I built my original build last July, AMD's driver support was practically non existent. AMD makes some really nice hardware and if they can get their software up to par with their hardware then they will be a force to reckon with.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


I wouldn't throw one on you, I'd throw one on MPC who have been consistently touting Intel/NVidia pretty much from the very beginning of Dream Machines. Which for me gets quite annoying seeing as how 6990 actually uses less power in XFire @ 4Gigs than NVidia 580s' in TriSLI with ~4Gigs. Then there is EyeFiniti. And the 6990 setup can easily run 3 monitors.

Can't really blame them on Bulldozer and not trying to. But it's no real surprise they went with Intel on this one, which is better suited to run NVidia as pretty much everyone knows.

I'm not sure I see the value here in a dream machine that spends $650 on a "prototype case". Is it cool? Yes. But they coulda modded one like I'm trying to do or they coulda got Ascension or a MMods case. No offense meant to your views on it but I just think that was CM calling in a favor more than it was anywhere near a dream case. TJ07 is better value for less money and it's set up similarly to the Cosmos II and is set up better. No mod? Only the Pwr/Reset buttons. Change those funky cheap looking stockers for some Vandal Switches and save money for something else.









Like MPC but you can pretty much tell that this years DPC is straight up advertising fodder. 3 items are Corsair even. I love Corsair but all in one H100 is dream machine? Not hardly.

The way I look at it is like this.If I'm building a DPC, I want the best of the best regardless of cost and work to get it. Full water cooling loop to cool either the NVidia or AMD setup since that many cards leaves alot of heat floating around in a system.









Hell, at this point I'd rather have a HAF.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pwnography6

Heya peeps thought id drop in and let everyone know my build is only about 3 weeks from complete now so there will soon be a shiny new haf in the club .


----------



## Klue22

The poll is up!
Click here to vote. Good luck to our two nominees, *spidernose*, and *lawrencedlw*.


----------



## sinfonia

Just finished putting my HAF-X under water. (Also, *add me* to the club please







)

I didn't have my dremel with me (forgot it at work, d'oh!) so the reservoir is held in by zipties temporarily, lol.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinfonia;14354243*
> Just finished putting my HAF-X under water.
> 
> I didn't have my dremel with me (forgot it at work, d'oh!) so the reservoir is held in by zipties temporarily, lol.


nice rig, but FYI keep an eye on that rez, I know a few people who literaly had to replace them after about 6 months due to the acrylic shrinking and causing cracking

on a side note, I figgured out where i could put my pump, so now thats done
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1075519-where-else-could-i-put-my.html#post14347096


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice a U. fan too. Do you live in Miami? Ever see Frank Gore in the area?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14349669*
> They had many deciding factors that lead to using tri SLI GTX 580's such as: power consumption, heat, driver support (even though AMD is much much better than it used to be, its still a far cry away from Nvidia in driver support), how well the cards could run their 3X 30" monitors, overall benchmark performance... Ect... They weighed using either 2X 6990's or 2X GTX 590's but as support goes and overall raw power, the 3X GTX 580's won then over as being the overall best (well rounded) single gpu cards and that's why they used them.
> 
> As for the CPU, there is no doubt (ok well only a little doubt) that Bulldozer will be a very powerful CPU and for some things it will be second to none (like utilizing the integrated gpu from the APU and putting it towards a crossing setup). But as far as raw power for running games or apps that utilize multi threaded CPU's, the. The Sandy bridge GPU's take the cake. AMD has always been the leader in budget CPU's and there is no arguing that but Intel has held the crown in sheer power for quite some time now and I don't see AMD dethroning Intel anytime soon. Sandy Bridge-E and then the Ivy Bridge chips will have so much raw power that it would be a daunting task for anyone to overtake them.
> 
> Now before you start throwing out the Fanboi flags, let me be the first to say that being a Fanboi is stupid. Why limit yourself to one brand of any computer component? Your only robbing yourself of the opportunity to own the most powerful computer parts in the world and settling for a lesser product because AMD or Intel or Nvidia (hopefully you get what I mean here) made it and not your favorite vendor. I would be sitting with a AMD X6 and crossfire 5970's or 5990's if it hadn't been for the obvious over powering from the i7's and the fact that at the time I built my original build last July, AMD's driver support was practically non existent. AMD makes some really nice hardware and if they can get their software up to par with their hardware then they will be a force to reckon with.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


I agree with the points you've made. I also have no particular "fanboy" attachments to either of the AMD/INTEL/Nvidia camps. What I am running now is what I bought for my particular needs, that had the best bang for the buck, at the time, for me.
Whenever I could do even better by taking advantage of a good sale price, I did, to help keep my budget intact, and my Visa from hitting the stratosphere
There is no question that AMD is offering some better prices than Intel for some components, such as their six-core cpu's, and some of their motherboards.
I think that they are quite competitive in the gpu department overall, and I have also considered running a 6950, or 6970, or two

In years past, I had a lot of fun running parts from the red camp, such as an AMD Opteron cpu in my DFI LanParty board, and had a few nice ATI gpu's as well.

As for the future, there will still be plenty of options from all the camps, which is how it should be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14349984*
> I wouldn't throw one on you, I'd throw one on MPC who have been consistently touting Intel/NVidia pretty much from the very beginning of Dream Machines. Which for me gets quite annoying seeing as how 6990 actually uses less power in XFire @ 4Gigs than NVidia 580s' in TriSLI with ~4Gigs. Then there is EyeFiniti. And the 6990 setup can easily run 3 monitors.
> 
> Can't really blame them on Bulldozer and not trying to. But it's no real surprise they went with Intel on this one, which is better suited to run NVidia as pretty much everyone knows.
> 
> I'm not sure I see the value here in a dream machine that spends $650 on a "prototype case". Is it cool? Yes. But they coulda modded one like I'm trying to do or they coulda got Ascension or a MMods case. No offense meant to your views on it but I just think that was CM calling in a favor more than it was anywhere near a dream case. TJ07 is better value for less money and it's set up similarly to the Cosmos II and is set up better. No mod? Only the Pwr/Reset buttons. Change those funky cheap looking stockers for some Vandal Switches and save money for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like MPC but you can pretty much tell that this years DPC is straight up advertising fodder. 3 items are Corsair even. I love Corsair but all in one H100 is dream machine? Not hardly.
> 
> The way I look at it is like this.If I'm building a DPC, I want the best of the best regardless of cost and work to get it. Full water cooling loop to cool either the NVidia or AMD setup since that many cards leaves alot of heat floating around in a system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, at this point I'd rather have a HAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It's amazing how the TJ07 can still hold up as a potential dream case, so many years after it was designed. But it's only one of many great cases out there.
But for down-to-earth budget value, the HAF cases are the best for my needs.

I've followed MAX. PC's Dream Machines since the Boot Magazine days.
In the last few years I've taken them with a grain of salt though, and as you mentioned, there is a lot of advertiser support in their DPC's each year now.
Certainly I don't agree with their concept of what a dream machine is either, but, like it or not, that's what they've chosen to showcase this year.
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/dream_machine_fever_17_finest_pcs_ever_built


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nice a U. fan too. Do you live in Miami? Ever see Frank Gore in the area?









~Ceadder


















what


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*









what










The "U" on the res (sinfonia's pictures)... University of Miami logo? Frank Gore, running back, San Francisco 49'ers. Lives in Coconut Grove.


----------



## sinfonia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nice a U. fan too. Do you live in Miami? Ever see Frank Gore in the area?









~Ceadder










Yup.







I was actually Greg Olsen's house mate his senior year (my junior year). I'm currently an assistant to Coach Michael Barrow (Our Linebackers Coach) and work for the athletic department on our NCAA Compliance Board. And yeah, I still live here. I've met all of the '01 team at a banquet. That's really the only contact I've had with *most* of them.

I keep in regular contact with Ed Reed, Ray Lewis, and Tavares Gooden. Mostly for their football smarts... well, football genius, heh.


----------



## sinfonia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


nice rig, but FYI keep an eye on that rez, I know a few people who literaly had to replace them after about 6 months due to the acrylic shrinking and causing cracking

on a side note, I figgured out where i could put my pump, so now thats done








http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post14347096


I'll definitely keep checking it, never heard of that, so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


The "U" on the res (sinfonia's pictures)... University of Miami logo? Frank Gore, running back, San Francisco 49'ers. Lives in Coconut Grove.


yah, I know who Frank "The Inconvenient Truth" Gore is as im a 9ers fan, and live in the SF bay area, I just didnt notice the "U" on the rez so I was a little confused so thank you


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


yah, I know who frank gore is as im a 9ers fan, and live in the SF bay area, I just didnt notice the "U" on the rez so I was a little confused so thank you










Ahhh... ok. It was a bit hard to notice at first. Until you asked, hadn't noticed it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sinfonia*


Yup.







I was actually Greg Olsen's house mate his senior year (my junior year). I'm currently an assistant to Coach Michael Barrow (Our Linebackers Coach) and work for the athletic department on our NCAA Compliance Board. And yeah, I still live here. I've met all of the '01 team at a banquet. That's really the only contact I've had with *most* of them.

I keep in regular contact with Ed Reed, Ray Lewis, and Tavares Gooden. Mostly for their football smarts... well, football genius, heh.


Nice! Someone I can talk Football with. I get rather annoyed with alot of fans because they are too limited in knowledge and look only at Wins and Losses and since the QB is under the gun(my term for camera) all the time he gets the blame.









I remember watching Frank in college. I could tell that guy was special when he was playing for the U and I really wanted him on the 9ers. I think he had what 3 knee surgeries(old, there is a bottleneck at the brainstem causing memory fade







) and fell to us in the 3rd cause nobody wanted to take a chance on him until the 4th or lower. Frank was EASILY the steal of that draft imho. I think he honestly could have broken(still possible) Dickerson's single season record had we had a Line worth half a shiz and a Coordinator who could make adjustments rather than run the same old tired play sucking the Defense into the box like that.

Anyway, love your cooling setup. Looks awesome. Though could use some more Orange in it.
















I knew there was a reason me an Butterz get along.









~Ceadder


----------



## sinfonia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Nice! Someone I can talk Football with. I get rather annoyed with alot of fans because they are too limited in knowledge and look only at Wins and Losses and since the QB is under the gun(my term for camera) all the time he gets the blame.









I remember watching Frank in college. I could tell that guy was special when he was playing for the U and I really wanted him on the 9ers. I think he had what 3 knee surgeries(old, there is a bottleneck at the brainstem causing memory fade







) and fell to us in the 3rd cause nobody wanted to take a chance on him until the 4th or lower. Frank was EASILY the steal of that draft imho. I think he honestly could have broken(still possible) Dickerson's single season record had we had a Line worth half a shiz and a Coordinator who could make adjustments rather than run the same old tired play sucking the Defense into the box like that.

Anyway, love your cooling setup. Looks awesome. Though could use some more Orange in it.
















I knew there was a reason me an Butterz get along.









~Ceadder










lol, I'll be here all the time now







Yeah, Gore and McGahee are two of my favorite running backs (Edge is up there, too). Working with our current backs reminds me of the '00-'02 stable of backs. I have very high hopes under Coach Golden.

Also, I was thinking about getting orange anti-kinks, but I'm sort of digging the green/black look of it right now. I may take a dive and do it at some point in the future, though


----------



## shujinkogg

Dunno if I should post this here or make a new thread.

Anyway, recently my HAF 932 Front Audio panel stop working and i order a replacement part for it, but the thing is i have no idea how to take it out and install the replacement part.

Am i suppose to use a screw driver on the front and plow it out?


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^3 screws under the mat. 2 screws on the PCP holding it to the top. Remove by tilting upward at the back and pull back and away from the I/O panel. You can get a replacement from CM, but it will have to come with the cables since there is no legacy standard for their connections. I've got two of these things and one has 3 pin connections while the other has 2 pin connections for MoBo leads.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sinfonia*


lol, I'll be here all the time now







Yeah, Gore and McGahee are two of my favorite running backs (Edge is up there, too). Working with our current backs reminds me of the '00-'02 stable of backs. I have very high hopes under Coach Golden.

Also, I was thinking about getting orange anti-kinks, but I'm sort of digging the green/black look of it right now. I may take a dive and do it at some point in the future, though










You could replace your Helix Tubes with Orange ones. That would look sick and it would make that U stand out better. Is that laser etched or decal?

~Ceadder


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shujinkogg*


Dunno if I should post this here to make a new thread.

Anyway, recently my HAF 932 Front Audio panel stop working and i order a replacement part for it, but the thing is i have no idea how to take it out and install the replacement part.

Am i suppose to use a screw driver on the front and plow it out?


The top panel has 3 screws on it. Take them out (they are under the rubber mat). Slide the panel a bit forward and lift and you will see the audio panel that needs replacing. I believe it is held with 2 more screws.


----------



## shujinkogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


The top panel has 3 screws on it. Take them out (they are under the rubber mat). Slide the panel a bit forward and lift and you will see the audio panel that needs replacing. I believe it is held with 2 more screws.


Thanks.


----------



## sinfonia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14355936*
> You could replace your Helix Tubes with Orange ones. That would look sick and it would make that U stand out better. Is that laser etched or decal?
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Laser. I thought about getting a green and orange helix. (Well, ordering a half orange one to put with my current green one(s).


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice. Did Pedgette do the etching? I should have him etch my Res if he did. I had him etch me a replacement window for my 932. Looks awesome.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shujinkogg;14355976*
> Thanks.


No problem.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

There doesn't seem to be a definitive answer, but can either the HAF 932 or X (preferably the 932) can hold a H100 in a push/pull config? Thanks.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14357513*
> There doesn't seem to be a definitive answer, but can either the HAF 932 or X (preferably the 932) can hold a H100 in a push/pull config? Thanks.


YES, the top can hold a 240mm rad in push/pull in the 932 but as far as why anyone would buy a H100 over a xspc rasa kit for the same price beats me


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14358431*
> YES, the top can hold a 240mm rad in push/pull in the 932 but as far as why anyone would buy a H100 over a xspc rasa kit for the same price beats me


Would rather not take the time to maintain it. Yes, I am that lazy.


----------



## Erick Silver

Spoken like a true couch potatoe!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14358806*
> Would rather not take the time to maintain it. Yes, I am that lazy.


you still have to maintain any cooling unit, keeping it clean and dust free,








but I guess I kinda see some kind of point there, not quite shure what the point is, but its there none the less


----------



## lawrencendlw

The maintenance on a closed loop system is much less than on a full loop but, at the cost of less cooling potential and upgradability.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## TC_Fenua




----------



## rockosmodlife

Add me please!


----------



## Cipher

Hey Guys, one of the your club members suggested that I should post my rig in the HAF club. 
So I thought I would. Plus my Nerd Ego enjoys it


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cipher*


Hey Guys, one of the your club members suggested that I should post my rig in the HAF club. 
So I thought I would. Plus my Nerd Ego enjoys it










Nerd Ego? Come to think of it, that's what most of us probably have here, amongst other things








Nice build, that vented window with the 120mm fan mounted works well with your 912 A., and allows a good view of the inside.


----------



## Cipher

I'm rather pleased with the HAF case. I was impressed by the design and build quality.
Only down side it's the heaviest PC I've built to date









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


that vented window with the 120mm fan mounted works well with your 912 A., and allows a good view of the inside.


It's an excellent way to show off the hardware, though most people don't actually know what half that stuff is.

That fan on the side panel is in an excellent position to cool the GPUs aswell. I notice at least a 5c drop under load. Problem was that it was blowing dust into the case








So I recently put an aluminum filter on the fan to help stop that.

Dust is the enemy


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cipher*


I'm rather pleased with the HAF case. I was impressed by the design and build quality.
Only down side it's the heaviest PC I've built to date









It's an excellent way to show off the hardware, though most people don't actually know what half that stuff is.

That fan on the side panel is in an excellent position to cool the GPUs aswell. I notice at least a 5c drop under load. Problem was that it was blowing dust into the case








So I recently put an aluminum filter on the fan to help stop that.

Dust is the enemy










Heavy is good. It indicates that nice, thick steel is used. I've had flimsy cases before, the 690II A. wasn't really flimsy, but you could tell that the steel used was a bit thin gauge.
And an old Antec Lanboy aluminum case I had defined the "beer-can" term used for their construction. Sure was light though









That's a good temp. reduction from the door fan. Dust is a side effect we can't totally avoid, the fan filter should help to keep it to a minimum. I just bite the bullet every few weeks or so, and give the system a good cleaning.
Not a fun chore, but it's gotta be done.


----------



## Cipher

That's how I judge a case, even my last thermaltake case wasn't as heavy. 
I should probably clean mine too I can see the dust on the graphics cards where the fan blew the dust in









I should note that the temp reduction was with all my fans on aswell. Whoops.
I usually just have the cpu fans and a exhaust fan running. Unless I'm gaming then it's all systems GO!
My computer is almost as loud as the servers at work with all the fans running


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*





THE MAGICAL MYSTERY VANISHING SIDE PANEL! Every OC'ers dream.

Nice photo effect man...


----------



## Infinite Jest

After messing around with a bunch of fan configs, I've come to the conclusions that 2 120mm side fans give me almost no benefit. In fact, I seem to have a 1-2C increase with my sig card ref cooler at load. A bottom mounted 120mm, however, drops cpu load temps by 2-3C. Since there isn't much point in side mounted fans in my case, save a degree or two drop in mobo/cpu temps, I'm thinking about grabbing a closed side panel.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Do you guys have any recommendations for additional Vibration dampening measures for the tool-less hdd trays/cage on the haf 922? It's not crucial, but I'm just wondering if you guys have any tricks.

Anyone?

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


After messing around with a bunch of fan configs, I've come to the conclusions that 2 120mm side fans give me almost no benefit. In fact, I seem to have a 1-2C increase with my sig card ref cooler at load. A bottom mounted 120mm, however, drops cpu load temps by 2-3C. Since there isn't much point in side mounted fans in my case, save a degree or two drop in mobo/cpu temps, I'm thinking about grabbing a closed side panel.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Exactly.
When I had the stock cooler on my EVGA 480, I found very little benefit from a side fan. But when I put the aftermarket Zalman coolers on these cards, they do benefit from side air flow. Which makes sense, the stock cooler is shrouded off, so side air flow can't do much for it, but bottom fans do help to blow fresh air into the stock coolers intake fan.

So with your configuration, that's a good idea to get the windowed panel. The 922 window panel at the CM Store looks good:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=669


----------



## bigkahuna360

Add me.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*


Add me.


Need a picture Kahuna...


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Need a picture Kahuna...










sorry forgot about it...







its in the last post


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*


sorry forgot about it...







its in the last post


Nice... Our moderator (Klue) will be around shortly and do the add... welcome aboard!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Yay







and btw yes that is a gamecube right behind it lol.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*


Yay







and btw yes that is a gamecube right behind it lol.


You run it through the PC's video?


----------



## bigkahuna360

my tv has like 4 other rca plugs

EDIT: but I wish


----------



## _craven_

can I join the club?

custom made dual HAF-X's (HAF-XR)
See my worklogs link on my sig for more information

















































































specs:
i7 2600k + EK Supreme HF Full Nickel
Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 + EK FB P67(UD7)
3x Nvidia GTX 580 + EK-FC 580 GTX+ Nickel + 3x Nickel Backplate + EK-FC Triple Parallel Bridge
2x Corsair AX1200W
Corsair DDR3-1600 C8 Vengeance 2x4GB
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
Corsair Force 3 120GB
2x WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III RAID 1

for more info please see my worklogs


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_craven_;14365448*
> can I join the club?
> 
> custom made dual HAF-X's (HAF-XR)
> See my worklogs link on my sig for more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMAGES]
> 
> specs:
> 
> i7 2600k + EK Supreme HF Full Nickel
> Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 + EK FB P67(UD7)
> 3x Nvidia GTX 580 + EK-FC 580 GTX+ Nickel + 3x Nickel Backplate + EK-FC Triple Parallel Bridge
> 2x Corsair AX1200W
> Corsair DDR3-1600 C8 Vengeance 2x4GB
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
> Corsair Force 3 120GB
> 2x WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III RAID 1
> 
> for more info please see my worklogs












(p.s. does anyone know hdd vibration dampening techniques for the haf cases? I can't friggin wait until 1 TB SSDs are the norm for <$100.)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14365477*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. does anyone know hdd vibration dampening techniques for the haf cases? I can't friggin wait until 1 TB SSDs are the norm for <$100.)


I've googled around but to no avail. I did see a thread on the CM690 where either rubber grommets/washers were used or thin cut out rubber. But that was not a tool less setup. Thing is that the spacing between the cage and the unit installed is very very little at best. Maybe look to place a small piece of rubber between the installed drive and the cage?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_craven_;14365448*
> can I join the club?
> 
> custom made dual HAF-X's (HAF-XR)
> See my worklogs link on my sig for more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs:
> i7 2600k + EK Supreme HF Full Nickel
> Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 + EK FB P67(UD7)
> 3x Nvidia GTX 580 + EK-FC 580 GTX+ Nickel + 3x Nickel Backplate + EK-FC Triple Parallel Bridge
> 2x Corsair AX1200W
> Corsair DDR3-1600 C8 Vengeance 2x4GB
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
> Corsair Force 3 120GB
> 2x WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III RAID 1
> 
> for more info please see my worklogs


DAMN I'd vote that any day for the hall of fame!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_craven_;14365448*
> can I join the club?
> 
> custom made dual HAF-X's (HAF-XR)
> See my worklogs link on my sig for more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs:
> i7 2600k + EK Supreme HF Full Nickel
> Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 + EK FB P67(UD7)
> 3x Nvidia GTX 580 + EK-FC 580 GTX+ Nickel + 3x Nickel Backplate + EK-FC Triple Parallel Bridge
> 2x Corsair AX1200W
> Corsair DDR3-1600 C8 Vengeance 2x4GB
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
> Corsair Force 3 120GB
> 2x WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III RAID 1
> 
> for more info please see my worklogs


Very fine work sir, and a very original concept I might add.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360;14365885*
> DAMN I'd vote that any day for the hall of fame!


There's always next month.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14366145*
> Very fine work sir, and a very original concept I might add.
> 
> There's always next month.


Btw have I been added?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360;14366207*
> Btw have I been added?


You could check for yourself.








But yes, you have.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14366443*
> You could check for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, you have.


Sorry


----------



## w3z

Hi guys after searching the net for side fans for my new haf 922 i found this cool thread after reading the last few posts im wondering if im wasting my time getting a 200mm side fan? i understand 2x 120mm will be better but maybe a bit louder,its my first pc build which i did a few days ago and ive made a right mess of the cables which ill have to sort out later,any way here's my new build

2 by werz2, on Flickr

6 by werz2, on Flickr
messy cables









3 by werz2, on Flickr

4 by werz2, on Flickr

116 by werz2, on Flickr
Or am best of putting 2 fans here? or 1?

1 by werz2, on Flickr

ffk by werz2, on Flickr
it will be a shame to see this 1 go but it might make a good paper weight

112 by werz2, on Flickr

111 by 

Its my gpu i want to try and make a little cooler for now will much appreciate if some one has any ideas


----------



## Kahbrohn

"_I love the smell of a new rig in the morning!_" - *Uncle Kah*


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w3z;14366619*
> Hi guys after searching the net for side fans for my new haf 922 i found this cool thread after reading the last few posts im wondering if im wasting my time getting a 200mm side fan? i understand 2x 120mm will be better but maybe a bit louder,its my first pc build which i did a few days ago and ive made a right mess of the cables which ill have to sort out later,any way here's my new build
> 
> Its my gpu i want to try and make a little cooler for now will much appreciate if some one has any ideas


If you do some cable management, routing your cables behind the mobo tray, then you'll get better airflow, and in turn better gpu cooling, not to mention its sad to see all those nice conponents and zero cable management and as far as fans are concerned higher CFM = more air flow, Higher DBA= louder so just look at the specs when your shopping arround and find something that suits you


----------



## w3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14367198*
> If you do some cable management, routing your cables behind the mobo tray, then you'll get better airflow, and in turn better gpu cooling, not to mention its sad to see all those nice conponents and zero cable management and as far as fans are concerned higher CFM = more air flow, Higher DBA= louder so just look at the specs when your shopping arround and find something that suits you


yeh im definitely going to sort them out in the next few days,with it being my first attempt i wasnt really sure what i was doing


----------



## BigE

I'm going to buy a new case soon , was looking at HAF X , some say , it doesn't have high air flow , but like medium :/ is that true ?

And , are there mod kits for HAF X ? I haven't moded anything and wouldn't want to make [ by accident ] something I don't like.


----------



## Ceadderman

No it's not at all true. It's got slightly more flow than a 932 the king of HAF cases.









HAF cases are modable by design. If you're cutting however, you take your chances like the rest of us.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BigE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14369668*
> No it's not at all true. It's got slightly more flow than a 932 the king of HAF cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF cases are modable by design. If you're cutting however, you take your chances like the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Well , I would like it to be white ^^

But it's only design , I want performance.

Like , where is side window , 4 huge fans instead of 1 , but not to make that pannel , but to buy one. Like mod kit , but I guess there aren't such kits for HAF X :/ ?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w3z;14366619*
> Hi guys after searching the net for side fans for my new haf 922 i found this cool thread after reading the last few posts im wondering if im wasting my time getting a 200mm side fan? i understand 2x 120mm will be better but maybe a bit louder,its my first pc build which i did a few days ago and ive made a right mess of the cables which ill have to sort out later,any way here's my new build
> 
> Its my gpu i want to try and make a little cooler for now will much appreciate if some one has any ideas


If that is a reference cooler I see, you'd be much better served by going with a bottom fan. Last week I got around to putting some fans (and a controller) in my month-and-a-half-old first build, and after some testing, found that the two 120mm (medium yates) I installed side fans actually slightly increased temperatures over just using the 3 stock case fans (front, back top). However, I get a 2-3C (actually 2-5C with my AC pumping, a rare occurrence







) drop in GPU load temps with a bottom medium 120mm yate loon with some magnetic filters on the underside of the case. If it was a non ref card that dumped air into the case, I'm sure it would cool things down a bit. With the result I got, I'm thinking about grabbing a windowed side panel for $25 from CM store. I'll get some pics up later today as I really haven't posted after I built my rig.


----------



## Ceadderman

As Jest said, you can get the things you want from CM Store.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_craven_;14365448*


I'm in love.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w3z;14366619*
> im wondering if im wasting my time getting a 200mm side fan? i understand 2x 120mm will be better but maybe a bit louder,its my first pc build which i did a few days ago and ive made a right mess of the cables which ill have to sort out later


The difference between 2x 120 and 1x 200? 2x 120 will probably move more air than a single 200. BUT, in moving the same amounts of sir, a single 200 can do it in few rotations than two 120s - fewer rotations=less turbulence=less noise.
So which do you want? a Cooler PC? or a Quieter PC? Keeping in mind that both 2x 120s and 1x 200 will both keep your case cool and both will make some noise.

From my own experience, I used to do the the "120s everywhere!" thing, and my roommate first semester of college did too (LanBoy air - it was literally covered in 120s. Sounded like a freaking jet engine). It keeps the computer cool, but they make a fair amount of noise. I have since upgraded to a HAF X (200 side, 200 top, 200 front, 120 back, 120 in the VGA duct, 2x 120s in push-pull on CPU Heat Sink), and it is much quieter and keep me just as cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w3z;14366619*
> Its my gpu i want to try and make a little cooler for now will much appreciate if some one has any ideas


To make the 570 cooler, consider an after market cooler.
To make the whole case cooler, consider some (serious) wire management. the whole reason I dropped the extra money on the HAF X was because of it's incredible wire management. There are holes to the space behind the mobo tray all over the place, and there is plenty of room back there. Figure out where in your case you can hide your cables (maybe consider some extensions, so you can route your cables to those places - single braid extensions always make you look cool). That in itself will do wonders for your case temps, just by allowing for better air flow.


----------



## THC Butterz

looking through my old photos, found one of me haunting my 912


----------



## Ceadderman

I found my system actually runs cooler with my cables split up and locked down to the MoBo tray. Looks nicer too. Also when it comes to removing or adding something to my system I can find the correct cable easier.









And I completely agree about 200s' over 120s'. If I wasn't going with a Custom Loop, I would keep all of my 200s'. But I'm headed over to marketplace to list 4 of my 200s'. Only going to keep the front one the rest are being replaced or removed completely.









Link 4 200s'. 

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fasista

Please improve the management of the cables will have a better appearance and a good airflow

Congratulations *w3z*


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigE;14369553*
> I'm going to buy a new case soon , was looking at HAF X , some say , it doesn't have high air flow , but like medium :/ is that true ?
> 
> And , are there mod kits for HAF X ? I haven't moded anything and wouldn't want to make [ by accident ] something I don't like.


I've had mine for a couple weeks now and I would say I got a -5C more than my last case (Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced). It has excellent cable management though I will warn you that you need to have a long 24 pin if you want it to go behind the mobo. My 570 OC'd to 800/200 and 865/2100 (max without voltage tuning) has kept under 60C in all games BFBC2, Killing floor, Red Faction Armageddon, Fallout 3 and New Vegas, and Elder Scrolls 3 and 4. This was a very hot card and I still recommend getting an aftermarket cooler if that one keeps you at 70C stock.I can also barely hear my fans that came with my HAF X so noise is no problem.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigE;14369553*
> I'm going to buy a new case soon , was looking at HAF X , some say , it doesn't have high air flow , but like medium :/ is that true ?
> 
> And , are there mod kits for HAF X ? I haven't moded anything and wouldn't want to make [ by accident ] something I don't like.


Do you think those are bad temperatures for an air cooled system ?


That's with a 580 SLI setup by the way ( temps were taken while browsing the web and playing The Witcher 2 on ultra settings @ 1920*1200 ). I can assure you that the HAF-X is a great case with a great airflow as long as you know what you're doing









Hope this helps you


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigE;14369553*
> I'm going to buy a new case soon , was looking at HAF X , some say , it doesn't have high air flow , but like medium :/ is that true ?
> 
> And , are there mod kits for HAF X ? I haven't moded anything and wouldn't want to make [ by accident ] something I don't like.


HAF X wouldnt be considered the Flagship of the High Air Flow series if it didnt have High air flow, and as far as a "mod Kit" It wouldnt be much of a Mod if you could buy it in a kit now would it, Mods are only cool because there custom to the modder, just my opinion tho


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14374788*
> HAF X wouldnt be considered the Flagship of the High Air Flow series if it didnt have High air flow, and as far as a "mod Kit" It wouldnt be much of a Mod if you could buy it in a kit now would it, Mods are only cool because there custom to the modder, just my opinion tho


That's what I was thinking, you can't package up and sell true "mods" in a kit.


----------



## YangerD

Guys I have a minor problem with my 932 AMD Edition. It's a problem regarding the I/O panel. Whenever I plug in a USB device or my headphones, the system would automatically reset. Now I read about these cases having a grounding issue and it would short out your system when you plug in a device. I also read that for some people unplugging the reset header from the motherboard solved the problem. Could anyone shed some light on this please?


----------



## Ceadderman

The 932 didn't have this issue the X did. I would check my connections to make sure they are all running to their designated locations and make sure that every connection is complete. If so, the next step is to check the cables for any worn, bare or discoloration that would appear to be melted insulation.

It's also possible that if you took the top off for any reason and didn't get the cables to lay down cleanly under it when you replaced it back where it's supposed to be that something is stressed and putting pressure against the connections and allowing them to be loose.

Also make sure your MoBo is completely fastened. You'd be surprised what can happen when a MoBo doesn't have a solid ground.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14375475*
> The 932 didn't have this issue the X did. I would check my connections to make sure they are all running to their designated locations and make sure that every connection is complete. If so, the next step is to check the cables for any worn, bare or discoloration that would appear to be melted insulation.
> 
> It's also possible that if you took the top off for any reason and didn't get the cables to lay down cleanly under it when you replaced it back where it's supposed to be that something is stressed and putting pressure against the connections and allowing them to be loose.
> 
> Also make sure your MoBo is completely fastened. You'd be surprised what can happen when a MoBo doesn't have a solid ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I know that to be true, whenever im working on my HAF X and accidentally touch my metal framed door (less than a foot away) I get zapped


----------



## DEEBS808

By any chance anyone knows how many rivets are on a HAF X?I counted before I started drilling and forgot to write it down lol.Thanks guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

Butterz would know but he's toddled off to lala land it looks like. I've got the 932 otherwise I'd count them for you brudda. :mellowmsmi

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

I think there's 57 on the 932, so I imagine the X is pretty close. They sell them in boxes of 100 anyway, so you'd be safe no matter what with one box.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14376320*
> I think there's 57 on the 932, so I imagine the X is pretty close. They sell them in boxes of 100 anyway, so you'd be safe no matter what with one box.


I remember something around there and yeah I was just thinking about getting like a 100 just to be safe.I know there weren't even close to that.thanks


----------



## w3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14370034*
> The difference between 2x 120 and 1x 200? 2x 120 will probably move more air than a single 200. BUT, in moving the same amounts of sir, a single 200 can do it in few rotations than two 120s - fewer rotations=less turbulence=less noise.
> So which do you want? a Cooler PC? or a Quieter PC? Keeping in mind that both 2x 120s and 1x 200 will both keep your case cool and both will make some noise.
> 
> From my own experience, I used to do the the "120s everywhere!" thing, and my roommate first semester of college did too (LanBoy air - it was literally covered in 120s. Sounded like a freaking jet engine). It keeps the computer cool, but they make a fair amount of noise. I have since upgraded to a HAF X (200 side, 200 top, 200 front, 120 back, 120 in the VGA duct, 2x 120s in push-pull on CPU Heat Sink), and it is much quieter and keep me just as cool
> 
> To make the 570 cooler, consider an after market cooler.
> To make the whole case cooler, consider some (serious) wire management. the whole reason I dropped the extra money on the HAF X was because of it's incredible wire management. There are holes to the space behind the mobo tray all over the place, and there is plenty of room back there. Figure out where in your case you can hide your cables (maybe consider some extensions, so you can route your cables to those places - single braid extensions always make you look cool). That in itself will do wonders for your case temps, just by allowing for better air flow.


the fans i want to but in is mainly to try and get a Quieter 570 ive only tested a few games and the 570 seemed a bit loud at one point on a havy load i didnt check the fan speed put the temp was reading 70°C - 75°C. I no its not to hot but it might just take me a bit time getting used to a totally new set up and the noise. i had a quick look the other day at 570 coolers just wasn't sure if they would still work in sli,might be worth another look.


----------



## Grimloque

Hey guys.

New to the forums. Some awesome articles and people on here.

Here's my rig. Still some work to do. Sorry about the photo quality....my camera sucks.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimloque;14379523*
> Hey guys.
> 
> New to the forums. Some awesome articles and people on here.
> 
> Here's my rig. Still some work to do. Sorry about the photo quality....my camera sucks.


Welcome and nice set up!

You need to consider what I just bought and am presently waiting on getting delivered... This. That side panel is begging for it!!!

Oh, and I figure... if you aren't a professional photo shooter, never a need to apologize for the quality of you pix! But look around and you will find some really beautiful shots of rig done by many of the members. There is even a thread with guides if you are interested. Personally... just been lazy myself.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Butterz would know but he's toddled off to lala land it looks like. I've got the 932 otherwise I'd count them for you brudda. :mellowmsmi

~Ceadder










Actually, I have about 1000 pc rivets in my garage so i never took the time to count them on my case







And I wouldnt know where to start if i did count them, just out of curiosity tho, the X is already painted so why else would you take it completely appart??


----------



## DerComissar

Well, I've been considering further improvements to cooling my 480's.
Their load temps. aren't too bad now, but I'm obsessed with getting the lowest temps. possible.
After pricing out about six Panaflow 120x38mm high-speed fans, (for the door panel and the two floor fans) and some better thermal compound, I came to realize that the small gain from that, maybe another 5C at load, just isn't worth the expense and added noise.

I think I've gone as far as is practical with air cooling these cards, and the system as a whole.

I've always considered the idea of going to water-cooling, but the only thing that really kept me from doing it was the cost. I'm not worried about leaks or the ability to rig up a good water cooled system, if you do it right, that isn't likely to be an issue.

Looking at the gains from water, there's no comparison.
Just comparing the gpu temps, I could realisically expect extreme load temps in the high 40's, compared to the 80's with my current air coolers.

It's a huge difference.
As well, there are the benefits of much slimmer cards with water blocks mounted on them, and less noise from needing high-cfm fans for case cooling.

And of course the benefits to the cpu cooling.

I am always limited to a specific budget, making my purchases as I can afford to. At present I've got about $300 to play with, and my plan is to do it in stages. I can start with an XSPC Rasa kit, with an RX360 rad, and a separate gpu block, for one 480 for now. I would remove the other 480 for the time being, and then get another block for it when budget allows.

Ultimately, I would want to use the RX360 rad to cool both gpu's, and get a second 240 rad for the cpu, probably on it's own loop. Of course I could just use the 360 for one gpu and the cpu for now, lots of possibilities.

I'm fully aware of the kit's limitations, the included tubing is not the best, so I would get some better quality tubing. The other thing I would want to change is the included XSPC res/pump combo, to a better separate pump and res.

This would probably go a bit beyond the $300 budget, but that can be a bit flexible.

Nice thing is that the 932 has good provisions for watercooling, initially I would mount the 360 under the top of the case, there's lots of room for a separate pump and res. as I've removed the hd cages.

Should I go for it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14380097*
> Actually, I have about 1000 pc rivets in my garage so i never took the time to count them on my case And I wouldnt know where to start if i did count them, just out of curiosity tho, the X is already painted so why else would you take it completely appart??


Watercooling, Modding, Painting different colors. You get the idea.









I'm getting my Full Coverage block next week. One more part down a million to go.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Welcome and nice set up!

You need to consider what I just bought and am presently waiting on getting delivered... This. That side panel is begging for it!!!

Oh, and I figure... if you aren't a professional photo shooter, never a need to apologize for the quality of you pix! But look around and you will find some really beautiful shots of rig done by many of the members. There is even a thread with guides if you are interested. Personally... just been lazy myself.


Nice panel. I've got a buddy with a plasma cutter CNC machine. Sent him an idea for a side panel. Will post pics as soon as he's done.


----------



## THC Butterz

Like this thread says "stock just isn't good enough" I totally agree, so Im modding my NZXT sentery II touch screen fan speed controller into my Front I/O area right now, I dont really Do build logs but heres a pic of my current progress


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Watercooling, Modding, Painting different colors. You get the idea.









I'm getting my Full Coverage block next week. One more part down a million to go.









~Ceadder










Maaannnn... with the bucks you roll in and you ain't done buying yet??? Hurry up and build that thing and post pix already! Better not look like this when your done!










Gonna make a poll: "Is Ceadderman's build the most anticipated build for 2011? - Yes or No?"

Another poll: "Will Ceadder be done in 2011 or 2012?"

(J/K bro...)


----------



## Jeppzer

I vote for late fall 2013.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeppzer*


i vote for late fall 2013.










rotflmbo!!!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Like this thread says "stock just isn't good enough" I totally agree, so Im modding my NZXT sentery II touch screen fan speed controller into my Front I/O area right now, I dont really Do build logs but heres a pic of my current progress










Awesome!!!! Too bad you aren't making a build log on it. I think that is a very cool mod and one that many people would like to do themselves.

Take orders? (hint hint)


----------



## Ceadderman

Done? Who said anyfin about bein done? There is always something that comes to mind that I could be doin to mod my system.









Even if I had the bucks I would still find somfin to mod.









I could mod that toaster to it. Would look cool.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

not near done yet but here's my first mock up


----------



## shnur

I like that....


----------



## Ceadderman

Very cool.









~Ceadder


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does anyone have experience with using an arctic xtreme plus vga cooler in a HAF 922 case? Is there sufficient airflow to use one and reap $80 worth of benefit from the cooler?

(also, are there any certain fan configurations/riggings that are effective in dropping temps of a gtx 580 with ref cooler? By that, I mean a fan zip-tied at a certain angle or something like that.)


----------



## coleweezy23

can someone help with my esata and front usb 3.0's on my haf 932, i don't know if i plugged them in to the right ports they are not working. my esata doesn't read i plugged it into a regular sata port off my gigabyte p67 mobo.

also! does anyone have any experience with broken front usb ports. i broke one of the ones closer to the top and need to it replaced. is it hard to do?


----------



## MMJA

Hey guys, can I join? HAF 932


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coleweezy23*


can someone help with my esata and front usb 3.0's on my haf 932, i don't know if i plugged them in to the right ports they are not working. my esata doesn't read i plugged it into a regular sata port off my gigabyte p67 mobo.

also! does anyone have any experience with broken front usb ports. i broke one of the ones closer to the top and need to it replaced. is it hard to do?


It depends on where your board wants it plugged in. I'm going to assume that you need to connect the cable to the first 3GB SATA port(of the lower 6 connections) since there is no designated I/O panel connection point on that board. If you plugged it into the 6GB SATA ports I'm not sure that will work. I think that it's probably a good time to take a look at your MoBo Manual and see if there is a spot that Gigabyte wants you to connect to that would enable your front I/O panel to work properly.









~Ceadder


----------



## YangerD

So my previous problem with USB devices shorting my system has been fixed. What I did was unplug the reset button and it worked. All I have connected to my front panel now is my power, power/hdd activity leds and the two USB headers. Works like a charm now. I have no need for E-Sata, firewire or front audio so those are not plugged in. All works like a charm now. Once again falling in love with my HAF 932 AMD Edition


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Does anyone have experience with using an arctic xtreme plus vga cooler in a HAF 922 case? Is there sufficient airflow to use one and reap $80 worth of benefit from the cooler?

(also, are there any certain fan configurations/riggings that are effective in dropping temps of a gtx 580 with ref cooler? By that, I mean a fan zip-tied at a certain angle or something like that.)


I have the cooler and vouch for it 110%... BUT... in a 932 case. I did own the 922 previously. I believe that with the 200mm fan on the side panel you should have very good results. I do not see why you wouldn't have good results with 2 x 120mm fans either. Put a 120mm. fan on the bottom and you should be even better off. I do know that my GPU temps went waaaayyyyy down when I installed the cooler with the 220mm fan on the side panel on the 932. It blows the air directly "into" the cooler (since it's an open configuration cooler - meaning no cover, air directly into the fans/fins). When I game I rarely go past 45*C on my GPU now. Previosuly I could reach into the low/mid 60's easily. I have the EVGA GTX 560 Ti. It runs a bit cooler than your 580 but shouldn't be by much. I have high ambient temps here also. Ppl say that for the price I should have gone water on it but I would have had to go with a universal block and I saw no reviews of this on a 560. Also, I like that I can buy a new kit to install it on another GPU should I change in the future. With a dedicted back plate (which I have seen none for the 560 yet) I would not have been able to do that.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_craven_*


can I join the club?

custom made dual HAF-X's (HAF-XR)
See my worklogs link on my sig for more information

















































































specs:
i7 2600k + EK Supreme HF Full Nickel
Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 + EK FB P67(UD7)
3x Nvidia GTX 580 + EK-FC 580 GTX+ Nickel + 3x Nickel Backplate + EK-FC Triple Parallel Bridge
2x Corsair AX1200W
Corsair DDR3-1600 C8 Vengeance 2x4GB
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
Corsair Force 3 120GB
2x WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III RAID 1

for more info please see my worklogs












Thats is a thing of beauty. I vote this one in for next months HOTM


----------



## THC Butterz

still not 100% done, I still have to make a mount on the inside to get it strait a bit but pretty close just a little bit of TLC


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


still not 100% done, I still have to make a mount on the inside to get it strait a bit but pretty close just a little bit of TLC










This mod have you chain smoking???????? Hahahahaha....

Looking good so far!

Question: Who is the gentleman in the picture? Looks familiar...


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


This mod have you chain smoking???????? Hahahahaha....

Looking good so far!

Question: Who is the gentleman in the picture? Looks familiar...


Thats my grandfather... lol, That box in front of him are his ashes


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Thats my grandfather... lol, That box in front of him are his ashes


Cool. Seems like you were close then. He just seems familiar. When I find the picture I am thinking about, I'll send it to you so you can see what I mean. He looks like a famous Puerto Rican writer but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14386056*
> Cool. Seems like you were close then. He just seems familiar. When I find the picture I am thinking about, I'll send it to you so you can see what I mean. He looks like a famous Puerto Rican writer but I can't remember the name.


Ricky Ricardo?


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14383381*
> can someone help with my esata and front usb 3.0's on my haf 932, i don't know if i plugged them in to the right ports they are not working. my esata doesn't read i plugged it into a regular sata port off my gigabyte p67 mobo.


You'll probably need to go into Bios and designate which ever port you plugged the eSATA port into as an eSATA (instead of regular, internal SATA). Just reference your mobo manual first, so you can identify *which* port it actually is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14383381*
> also! does anyone have any experience with broken front usb ports. i broke one of the ones closer to the top and need to it replaced. is it hard to do?


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=382

This will be what you need - and if it's anything like the HAF X. Yes. and No. It's like a puzzle. A stupidly simple puzzle that makes you want to gouge out your eyes for their disloyalty. With the HAF X you have to remove both the side panels, and then find all the little clips along both sides and pop them. Once this is done, you can just lift the top panel off - and you should be able to very easily replace the I/O panel.
Getting everything back together? That is a whole other conundrum unto itself.


----------



## skyn3t

Let me share something with you guys







My -=:[HaF 922-rD360]:=- MoDded. my work log is down below.

Here is my Rig in the Final's







hope you guys like it , more pics to come and MOD too, I'm still missing some 45 angle and 90 angle to finish so bby this weekend i think everything in WC will be done but my case still in progress of MOD


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Let me share something with you guys







My -=:[HaF 922-rD360]:=- MoDded. my work log is down below.

Here is my Rig in the Final's







hope you guys like it , more pics to come and MOD too, I'm still missing some 45 angle and 90 angle to finish so bby this weekend i think everything in WC will be done but my case still in progress of MOD



















smexy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*












What did you use to mount the SSDs like that? I think that's the first time I've ever seen them mounted like that.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Let me share something with you guys







My -=:[HaF 922-rD360]:=- MoDded. my work log is down below.

Here is my Rig in the Final's







hope you guys like it , more pics to come and MOD too, I'm still missing some 45 angle and 90 angle to finish so bby this weekend i think everything in WC will be done but my case still in progress of MOD










Great build, enjoying your fine worklog, where I've posted.
As I mentioned there, your very thorough documentation of all the watercooling parts has been very helpful for me, as I finalize my initial order, which will include the RX360 rad.


----------



## BradleyW

What type of paint should i use to paint my case black and white like on those pictures above?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What type of paint should i use to paint my case black and white like on those pictures above?


Enamel works best for the grills, I know that from expirience


----------



## BradleyW

What about Silver Enamel spray paint?


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What type of paint should i use to paint my case black and white like on those pictures above?


For the plastic parts, you're definitely going to want to a use a Primer (spray would be best - just keep the can moving back and forth and remember lots of light coats are *MUCH MUCH* better than one heavy coat (which will probably just run and drip, and just not look very nice).

On a separate note: Has anyone ever put feet on a HAF X? I know it comes with casters, but I have no interest in those. I want to increase Air flow in through the bottom (re-orienting everything for a bottom-top air flow pattern - just need to figure out what this means for the graphics card), and putting feet on it seems like the most economical option.

I was thinking maybe these if they would fit:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23682
Either these black ones, of the silver ones (still deciding)


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What about Silver Enamel spray paint?


That will work, Although I striped, sanded, primered, painted, and clear coated, but my paint looks and feels prefect, like it was factory painted, I dont know if you want to go through all that work, but thats the best way I found to do it


----------



## neSSa

Hello everyone! Long Track this topic, and i want to join you, and present my own computer. This is my HAF 932:


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14392888*
> That will work, Although I striped, sanded, primered, painted, and clear coated, but my paint looks and feels prefect, like it was factory painted, I dont know if you want to go through all that work, but thats the best way I found to do it


I would prefer for it to look factory painted.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14392888*
> I striped, sanded, primered, painted, and clear coated, but my paint looks and feels prefect, like it was factory painted, I dont know if you want to go through all that work, but thats the best way I found to do it


What did you use for a stripping agent? It was my understanding that powdering coating doesn't like to come off for anything short of old fashioned abrasion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa;14393568*
> Hello everyone! Long Track this topic, and i want to join you, and present my own computer. This is my HAF 932:


Nice - went for the top mount PSU I see. Was there a reason? Seems like everyone these days puts them on the bottom.
Also who made you GPUs? I don't think I've ever seen stock cooling with heat pipes.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa;14393568*
> Hello everyone! Long Track this topic, and i want to join you, and present my own computer. This is my HAF 932:


Welcome!
I happened to notice you have the psu in the top as I do. As well, two 480's.
That gives you lots of room and airflow for the 480's, and the two fans you have on the bottom of the case help their cooling a lot.

Edit:
@ZombieEinstein (love that name)
I can't speak for neSSa, but I had to top-mount my psu because I've got triple-slot Zalman coolers on my 480's.
He has his 480's spaced out far apart so the bottom card would have also clashed with a bottom-mount psu.
His cards are stock 480's, the stock Nvidia coolers come that way with the heatpipes showing.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14393650*
> What did you use for a stripping agent? It was my understanding that powdering coating doesn't like to come off for anything short of old fashioned abrasion.











that's the stuff I used, but be careful, It will melt plastic almost immediately and give you serious chemical burns if your not careful

On a side note, I'm getting a 932 in a few weeks, after my wallet recoups from hot august nights, but im going to mod it into a rad box for my haf X


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14393650*
> What did you use for a stripping agent? It was my understanding that powdering coating doesn't like to come off for anything short of old fashioned abrasion.
> 
> Nice - went for the top mount PSU I see. Was there a reason? Seems like everyone these days puts them on the bottom.
> Also who made you GPUs? I don't think I've ever seen stock cooling with heat pipes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14393678*
> Welcome!
> I happened to notice you have the psu in the top as I do. As well, two 480's.
> That gives you lots of room and airflow for the 480's, and the two fans you have on the bottom of the case help their cooling a lot.


As you know HAF 932 PSU has the option of assembling and up and down in the cases. I had to separate the GPU due to high temperatures during the summer. However HAF 932 has only 7 slots and one PCIe GPU is the last to hit the PSU. This is the reason. GPU is the reference edition Asus GTX 480 from EVGA backplate. I plan to buy another and activate 3xSLI.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14393678*
> Welcome!
> I happened to notice you have the psu in the top as I do. As well, two 480's.
> That gives you lots of room and airflow for the 480's, and the two fans you have on the bottom of the case help their cooling a lot.
> 
> Edit:
> @ZombieEinstein (love that name)
> I can't speak for neSSa, but I had to top-mount my psu because I've got triple-slot Zalman coolers on my 480's.
> He has his 480's spaced out far apart so the bottom card would have also clashed with a bottom-mount psu.
> His cards are stock 480's, the stock Nvidia coolers come that way with the heatpipes showing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa;14393799*
> As you know HAF 932 PSU has the option of assembling and up and down in the cases. I had to separate the GPU due to high temperatures during the summer. However HAF 932 has only 7 slots and one PCIe GPU is the last to hit the PSU. This is the reason. GPU is the reference edition Asus GTX 480 from EVGA backplate. I plan to buy another and activate 3xSLI.


Yeah - that's pretty much been the only reason I haven't done SLI yet; PSU issues. It's either in the way or not powerful. Now that I'm in my HAF X, the first issue is now a non-issue - but it's only a 750w, so I'll need to upgrade that if I want to do SLI.
As soon as Specs and Prices on Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge-E are out, I'm going to start pricing out a major overhaul. I think the only things I'll be keeping will be the case and DVD drive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14393768*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the stuff I used, but be careful, It will melt plastic almost immediately and give you serious chemical burns if your not careful


That's good to know I've always just assumed that powder coating, since it isn't applied chemically, was impervious to everything (that wouldn't also damage/melt/explode the panel) short of abrasion.

I've played with worse though. Much, much worse. Boiling ammonia to make a Ferro-fluid, 5 Mol hydrochloric Acid for various reasons - both of these for the funzies. I take stupid to the next level sometimes. Industrial paint stripper would be one of my lesser undertakings - somewhere between boiling ammonia and working with epoxy resin.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa;14393799*
> As you know HAF 932 PSU has the option of assembling and up and down in the cases. I had to separate the GPU due to high temperatures during the summer. However HAF 932 has only 7 slots and one PCIe GPU is the last to hit the PSU. This is the reason. GPU is the reference edition Asus GTX 480 from EVGA backplate. I plan to buy another and activate 3xSLI.


Right. I found that having 4x120mm fans in the door panel helps reduce the gpu temps. as well, compared to the stock 230mm fan.
A third 480? Enjoy, if you really want to, but that will create a lot of heat!
A friend of mine has three 480's in a CM Cosmos case, at this time of year he is really struggling with the heat coming from them.
But what the heck, you only live once


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14393995*
> Yeah - that's pretty much been the only reason I haven't done SLI yet; PSU issues. It's either in the way or not powerful. Now that I'm in my HAF X, the first issue is now a non-issue - but it's only a 750w, so I'll need to upgrade that if I want to do SLI.
> As soon as Specs and Prices on Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge-E are out, I'm going to start pricing out a major overhaul. I think the only things I'll be keeping will be the case and DVD drive.


Nice thing about the HAF X is that it has nine pci-e slots, compared to the 932's seven.
With stock two-slot coolers, most cards could be run in sli fine in your Haf X.
The ones with triple-slot coolers may not though.
The psu upgrade would depend on which cards you wanted to run in sli, but certainly to be on the safe side I can see going above 750w. if you were to go with the high-end gpu's like the 580.
I haven't had to yet, but it's on the never-ending list.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14394222*
> Nice thing about the HAF X is that it has nine pci-e slots, compared to the 932's seven.
> With stock two-slot coolers, most cards could be run in sli fine in your Haf X.
> The ones with triple-slot coolers may not though.
> The psu upgrade would depend on which cards you wanted to run in sli, but certainly to be on the safe side I can see going above 750w. if you were to go with the high-end gpu's like the 580.
> I haven't had to yet, but it's on the never-ending list.


One of the many reason I invested in this case. I had an ULTRA Products Aluminus case (still have it, if anyone is interested - scrap aluminum anyone?) and it just wasn't cutting it - and I felt like I was limited in all of my upgrade options. I could barely fit my 260 in there, and I could fly a plane between my 260 and hard drive cage in my HAF X. I couldn't even use a bigger CPU cooler, the hard drives were falling out of the cage. It was just a horror show. I'll have this case for at least my next two builds - and the only reason I would upgrade would be because a major form factor change in modern hardware standards.

Yeah - I could _technically_ get away with doing a 2-way SLI of my GTX 260 Core 216 on my 750w right now. But I wouldn't sleep well at night.


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14394206*
> Right. I found that having 4x120mm fans in the door panel helps reduce the gpu temps. as well, compared to the stock 230mm fan.
> A third 480? Enjoy, if you really want to, but that will create a lot of heat!
> A friend of mine has three 480's in a CM Cosmos case, at this time of year he is really struggling with the heat coming from them.
> But what the heck, you only live once


There is little difference in temperature on the GPU if you put four side doors instead of one 230mm fan. Setting the two fans on the bottom I only got Case 1c. By splitting the GPU got even 8c. In games Crisys 2, 2033 Metro does not exceed 84c on the main GPU. In FurMark around 90c. I play the main COD 4 mp, and MW2 and in this case the temperatures are around 71c. The third GPU I want because I'm planning three monitors, each GPU on a single monitor. I think it's much worse Cosmos case as regards ventilation of HAF series. As you said, "once alive"!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa;14395265*
> There is little difference in temperature on the GPU if you put four side doors instead of one 230mm fan. Setting the two fans on the bottom I only got Case 1c. By splitting the GPU got even 8c. In games Crisys 2, 2033 Metro does not exceed 84c on the main GPU. In FurMark around 90c. I play the main COD 4 mp, and MW2 and in this case the temperatures are around 71c. The third GPU I want because I'm planning three monitors, each GPU on a single monitor. I think it's much worse Cosmos case as regards ventilation of HAF series. As you said, "once alive"!


Holey cow... my gpus on water top out arround 47c In furmark


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14397688*
> Holey cow... my gpus on water top out arround 47c In furmark


Exactly, you lucky guy!
I've been thinking a lot about that, actually I made a post a while back here about it:
http://www.overclock.net/14380671-post15400.html
So I'm seriously considering going that route.
But I'm doing a lot of research, as I have been for a long time, to be sure my initial order is ok. And, clean out the new rad with vinegar&water, get decent tubing, buy a kill-coil, don't use coloring in the distilled water, make a drain tube, etc., etc.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14397878*
> buy a kill-coil


all of that made sense, except Kill-coil. I'm just curious, since I've been kicking around the idea of going water cooling for years. The only thing holding me back is that I have to move my computer twice a year for school - so I've been trying to puzzle out a way to make the loop(s) easily removable (i.e. - no draining), so I can just put it/them in a fish bucket and put them back on once I'm done moving the computer. The pumps and untangling the tubes from frame are what give me the most headaches.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14399208*
> all of that made sense, except Kill-coil. I'm just curious, since I've been kicking around the idea of going water cooling for years. The only thing holding me back is that I have to move my computer twice a year for school - so I've been trying to puzzle out a way to make the loop(s) easily removable (i.e. - no draining), so I can just put it/them in a fish bucket and put them back on once I'm done moving the computer. The pumps and untangling the tubes from frame are what give me the most headaches.


what doesnt make sence about buying a silver/kill coil??

What tool would I use/ Can I use to pop the rivets In my 942??


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14399208*
> all of that made sense, except Kill-coil. I'm just curious, since I've been kicking around the idea of going water cooling for years. The only thing holding me back is that I have to move my computer twice a year for school - so I've been trying to puzzle out a way to make the loop(s) easily removable (i.e. - no draining), so I can just put it/them in a fish bucket and put them back on once I'm done moving the computer. The pumps and untangling the tubes from frame are what give me the most headaches.


Koolance makes quick connect valves for water cooling. Pricey, but worth looking into if that's what you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14399232*
> what doesnt make sence about buying a silver/kill coil??
> 
> What tool would I use/ Can I use to pop the rivets In my 942??


A drill with a 1/8" bit.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14399558*
> Koolance makes quick connect valves for water cooling. Pricey, but worth looking into if that's what you want.
> 
> A drill with a 1/8" bit.


That would be ideal for no-drain removal of connections. There was a watercooling article in Max. PC a while ago, and they recommended using those Koolance couplers:
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/how-tos/build_it_three_water-cooling_techniques_detailed_and_constructed?page=0,1
I was considering using some of those as well, but my initial budget is quickly getting shattered!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14399825*
> That would be ideal for no-drain removal of connections. There was a watercooling article in Max. PC a while ago, and they recommended using those Koolance couplers:
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/how-tos/build_it_three_water-cooling_techniques_detailed_and_constructed?page=0,1
> I was considering using some of those as well, but my initial budget is quickly getting shattered!


Where do you think I got the idea from?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14399854*
> Where do you think I got the idea from?


Oh, another Max. PC reader
Well, I'm still researching my watercooling parts, so such articles are helpful to those of us who are just getting into it.
I was just looking at the article again, and I noticed that they used six of the Koolance connectors, (six male, six female) which cost $144! Ouch!

I also noticed they used a HAF X for the case. How appropriate!


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14399232*
> what doesnt make sence about buying a silver/kill coil??


I didn't know what it was - when I tried looking it up, I got some stuff on military tactics and genocide, so I was a little confused.
But once you added the word silver, I didn't even have to bother - not much really likes silver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14399232*
> What tool would I use/ Can I use to pop the rivets In my 942??


At a ski slope I used to work at (that was too cheap to actually buy us tools), our Snowboard boots were Solomon speed lace (decent for personal, not so much Rental) and the laces broke all the time. When they broke we (namely, me) had to fish the lace back through the locking mechanism and this almost always meant popping the rivet and putting in a new one.
We (I) just ended using an awl with a hammer. Not glamorous - but it worked. Just make sure it isn't pointed at anything you care about.
Oh - and you will almost certainly destroy the Awl when it comes to wood working, the point will be gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14399558*
> Koolance makes quick connect valves for water cooling. Pricey, but worth looking into if that's what you want.


I though about that - but I would be worried about leaking. It's better than the alternative though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14390277*
> smexy.
> 
> What did you use to mount the SSDs like that? I think that's the first time I've ever seen them mounted like that.


i just had to driil some extra hole in the ssd support plate and measured in the 5" bay support and used some screw with some lock washer, the holes are right behind the ssd







you cannot see it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Great build, enjoying your fine worklog, where I've posted.
As I mentioned there, your very thorough documentation of all the watercooling parts has been very helpful for me, as I finalize my initial order, which will include the RX360 rad.










check it out more









I do appreciate you words man i really do and I will update the parts list too even with code.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


i just had to driil some extra hole in the ssd support plate and measured in the 5" bay support and used some screw with some lock washer, the holes are right behind the ssd







you cannot see it


Ok - in the pic it looks like it's mounted to some sort of hanger, that you just hang off the cage.
Man - I'm having so many ideas for my over-haul and facelift.


----------



## liberato87

hi guys
does anyone installed a antec bigboy fan into an haf 912 ?


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


hi guys
does anyone installed a antec bigboy fan into an haf 912 ?


No - but by looking at pics of it, it looks like a regular old 200mm fan. You should be able to install it in the front or top without a problem


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


hi guys
does anyone installed a antec bigboy fan into an haf 912 ?


Any reason you want to install an Antec Bigboy over the Coolermaster Megaflow? Just curious.


----------



## HWI

NZXT 200mm 166cfm fan or bust.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Full Tower Vacuum cleaner or bust. My version of a Roomba.










Fixed.









~Ceadder


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Fixed.









~Ceadder










I've no exhaust fans, I'm fully positive pressure, so very minimal dust in my system. It's the negative pressure set ups that act like vacuum cleaners.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*


Ok - in the pic it looks like it's mounted to some sort of hanger, that you just hang off the cage.
Man - I'm having so many ideas for my over-haul and facelift.


Put all you idea in a paper, draw ( even if you dont like your draw ) if you are @ work and have an idea stop for a sec and get you note book and write down, that way you got something right and be very patient.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I've no exhaust fans, I'm fully positive pressure, so very minimal dust in my system. It's the negative pressure set ups that act like vacuum cleaners.


Never heard that one before - does it really make that much of a difference with dust? What about temps? Run any hotter or about the same?
I always just assumed that an 'all in-take' setup would be a dust trap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Put all you idea in a paper draw ( even if you dont like your draw ) if you are @ work and have an idea stop for a sec and get you note book and write down, that the way you got something right and be very patient.


I work in a kitchen. I'm sure they would love to see me stop cooking and just start writing in a notebook.








Anyways, doesn't matter. I visually process everything. I can "assemble" whole projects, even the mechanical parts, in my head before I even pick up a tool. And once I come up with an idea, I rarely forget it. Unfortunately, I've been trying to think of a way to improve the HAF beyond aesthetics - it's damn near perfect in functionality (for my purposes)

What I've been trying to come up with is a design scheme that is bold, yet understated. I'm not a fan of gaudy designs (flashing, multicolor lights, wild pain schemes, etc). It's not that I hate them, it's just too easy to over-do them. I'm thinking plain and simple. Probably a black and white paint scheme, a little red lighting and I had an idea to make the case one of a kind while walking this morning - that should also help clear a lot of the wire clutter I have back there... now I just need to puzzle out how to work it in. The tricky part is that what I have in mind involves running power - but I'll need to check to see if my power supply can supply the correct volts and amps for what I'm planning (or if I'll need to obtain a secondary, more appropriate PSU)


----------



## Kreeker

Every time I try to move my case, I lose all power to my motherboard. The power input to my 850hx seems lose, but I hear that the haf x has grounding issues...

What can I do to fix this? When I was installing my mobo (re-did it twice), some of the stand would start to loosen from the case so I couldn't tighten some parts of the mobo down fully. This could be causing the grounding issue?


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14405422*
> Every time I try to move my case, I lose all power to my motherboard. The power input to my 850hx seems lose, but I hear that the haf x has grounding issues...
> 
> What can I do to fix this? When I was installing my mobo (re-did it twice), some of the stand would start to loosen from the case so I couldn't tighten some parts of the mobo down fully. This could be causing the grounding issue?


The grounding problem on the HAF X had more to do with the front panel headers. Systems would shutdown or restart when you plugged something into them (probably a crossed ciruit with the power and/or reset button circuits). But that was supposedly fixed pretty quickly (never had that happen with mine)

However, the lose mobo is probably the cause. As someone said earlier, 'you'd be surprised what happens when your mother board isn't properly seated'.

the HAF X is made of a a rather tough steel, so if the stands are lose, it's probably the stand-offs that got stripped. Try replacing them, and see if you can get a tight fit. Remember, put the stands in first, then tighten down the screws through the mobo in a cross pattern to ensure even tightening.
Say you start in the top-left. tighten that one down just to the point it makes contact with the mobo (not actually tightened). Then do the same with the bottom right, followed by top-right, bottom-left, middle-right, middle-left, the one kinda-off-center screw on ATX mobos. Then, following this exact same order, tighten them little by little, until everything is as tight as you can get it. It should take 2 more passes through this pattern (after initially placing the screws) to fully get them tight.

You do all this to avoiding stressing the mobo as much as possible by tightening screws down unevenly (more stress than you might think - especially if you go to move it and some screws are tighter than others).

If this doesn't help, then you might have a bad PSU, mobo or power/reset switches.

But just as a side thought: why are you moving your computer while it's on?


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

http://www.overclock.net/14066227-post14805.html

Photos in that link. PWEEEEEZ LOOK AT DEM


----------



## coleweezy23

can someone point me to a place where i could read on lighting up my rig? the only light is coming from that front fan and i'd like like to light up the back too. would it be easiest to just get a red led 120 mm fan for the exhaust in the back? thanks.

editt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091 how about this onee?


----------



## Alpha Blob

Where's the ADD ME Link? I can't find it


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14406266*
> The grounding problem on the HAF X had more to do with the front panel headers. Systems would shutdown or restart when you plugged something into them (probably a crossed ciruit with the power and/or reset button circuits). But that was supposedly fixed pretty quickly (never had that happen with mine)
> 
> However, the lose mobo is probably the cause. As someone said earlier, 'you'd be surprised what happens when your mother board isn't properly seated'.
> 
> the HAF X is made of a a rather tough steel, so if the stands are lose, it's probably the stand-offs that got stripped. Try replacing them, and see if you can get a tight fit. Remember, put the stands in first, then tighten down the screws through the mobo in a cross pattern to ensure even tightening.
> Say you start in the top-left. tighten that one down just to the point it makes contact with the mobo (not actually tightened). Then do the same with the bottom right, followed by top-right, bottom-left, middle-right, middle-left, the one kinda-off-center screw on ATX mobos. Then, following this exact same order, tighten them little by little, until everything is as tight as you can get it. It should take 2 more passes through this pattern (after initially placing the screws) to fully get them tight.
> 
> You do all this to avoiding stressing the mobo as much as possible by tightening screws down unevenly (more stress than you might think - especially if you go to move it and some screws are tighter than others).
> 
> If this doesn't help, then you might have a bad PSU, mobo or power/reset switches.
> 
> But just as a side thought: why are you moving your computer while it's on?


Thanks for that.

I'm not moving my computer while it's on. My ud5 has a power switch on it that is lit up when power is connected to the board. When I move the computer I see that the blue LED goes off, telling me that power is no longer going to the board.

I really hope I don't have a bad PSU or mobo because this rig has been built for almost 2 months now.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14403676*
> Any reason you want to install an Antec Bigboy over the Coolermaster Megaflow? Just curious.


the megaflow fans are sleeve bearing, so mounting them horizontally can severely cut the life of the fan, by starving the bearings of oil.

also the bigboy got more cfm at high speed and also it is full black and I appreciate that.

I've got here a bigboy, the holes are different (4-5 mm) and also the frame of the fan is too big for the haf 912!
It wont fit on top and on front.
I've to cut the frame..

I would let you know


----------



## HWI

These are the highest flowing 200mm fans I could find. The only problem is they aren't true 200mm, so they have to be rigged a bit to fit. I have one in my side panel and 1 in the front, both as intake.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14404170*
> Never heard that one before - does it really make that much of a difference with dust? What about temps? Run any hotter or about the same?
> I always just assumed that an 'all in-take' setup would be a dust trap.


Definitely makes a difference with dust and temps relative to the stock set up. I have 2x 200mm 166cfm fans and 2x 120mm 88cfm fans (soon to be switched out with a couple 100cfm fans) as intake and no exhaust fans. My temps dropped about 5*c on my cpu and about 9*c on video cards compared to stock.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14407948*
> the megaflow fans are sleeve bearing, so mounting them horizontally can severely cut the life of the fan, by starving the bearings of oil.


Ah right I never knew that about sleeve bearing fans, luckily only 1 megaflow in my case is mounted horizontally (top exhaust).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14406797*
> can someone point me to a place where i could read on lighting up my rig? the only light is coming from that front fan and i'd like like to light up the back too. would it be easiest to just get a red led 120 mm fan for the exhaust in the back? thanks.
> 
> editt
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091 how about this onee?


I see you're trying to light up your case. I have two Red LED 200s' up for sale in Marketplace.









Also have 2 std 200s' for sale there as well.









*Edit* Sleeve bearings aren't even an issue. If you hear any noise coming from your fan(s), you just add a little mineral oil to them. I've got two 120s' in my case right now that are sleeved bearing and they are both mounted horizontally and never have had a problem.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14408224*
> Definitely makes a difference with dust and temps relative to the stock set up. I have 2x 200mm 166cfm fans and 2x 120mm 88cfm fans (soon to be switched out with a couple 100cfm fans) as intake and no exhaust fans. My temps dropped about 5*c on my cpu and about 9*c on video cards compared to stock.


I overvolted my 230 fans I mostly use then as deskfans. I saw a few people selling some local 200mm fans. I thought about documenting how I did, but really basic.


----------



## THC Butterz

the coolermaster 200s arnt terrable like the zigmatecs, at least the CM ones are 110cfm


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coleweezy23*


can someone point me to a place where i could read on lighting up my rig? the only light is coming from that front fan and i'd like like to light up the back too. would it be easiest to just get a red led 120 mm fan for the exhaust in the back? thanks.

editt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103091 how about this onee?


CM SickleFlow fans are really nice. They really are as quite as they claim. I put two of them on my Hyper212+ in a push/pull setup, and I don't hear them at all. They aren't the brightest, but they are still bright enough - and I rather quite like them at their brightness. Not harsh, like some lights.

Lighting is pretty simple. Cold Cathodes can get a little confusing, sometimes needing separate power supplies and/or ballasts.
However, LEDs are stupidly simple. LED stands for "Light Emitting Diode", and Diodes are a piece of circuitry that only lets electricity flow one way (and usually only a certain amount as well). So, LEDs can be set up without much hassle, or need of any serious circuitry (other than maybe a resistor or two).
You can find LEDs in everything and just about any form. From LED bars and wands, to flexible strands. It's all very simple - pretty much just plug and play with those. But, once you decide to get fancy, you can do single LEDs strategically placed, or other types of LED lighting controlled through a special board like this one or this one

Then there is Electroluminescent Lighting, or EL strips and wires. You usually only find this in green, but you can find other colors. It provides constant, even lighting (though weak) along the length of the strip. You can tuck the strip away in the creases and corners or your case - just avoid tight bends, you'll ruin the EL wire that way.

I personally have one of the Logisys Sunlight sticks (red - 12") and that one alone lights up my entire HAF X. I don't even need any other lighting (for the moment - at least until I start my over-haul)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Thanks for that.

I'm not moving my computer while it's on. My ud5 has a power switch on it that is lit up when power is connected to the board. When I move the computer I see that the blue LED goes off, telling me that power is no longer going to the board.

I really hope I don't have a bad PSU or mobo because this rig has been built for almost 2 months now.


Hope that it's just the power switch.
But it's possible that it's just a lose connection to the LED too... If you're computer is functioning just fine when on, and you aren't going to be moving your computer while it's on, then it might just be a non-issue.
Is this an LED on the mobo? If so, then it shouldn't even have time to turn off if the power supply is cutting out. There are so many capacitors in a mobo, it usually take a good 3-5 seconds for power to drain to a point that the LED turns off.
You need to decide how much of an issue all this is. If it's not going to cause yo any problems, and your warranties are up (for whatever it is that is malfunctioning), then I would just let sleeping dogs lay.
But, if you think the mobo losing power (when the computer is off) might be a problem, and your warranties are still good, then consider troubleshooting; trying switching out PSUs. Doesn't need to provide all the necessary power, just enough to light up the LEDs - and then move the computer and see if the LED goes out. If it goes out, then it's the mobo. If it stays lit, it's the PSU. After that, you can decide how to proceed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


These are the highest flowing 200mm fans I could find. The only problem is they aren't true 200mm, so they have to be rigged a bit to fit. I have one in my side panel and 1 in the front, both as intake.


Looking at the pic, those fans could be made to move even more air if you cut the space between the blades and cowling. The smaller the space between the blades and cowling (the rind surrounding the blades), the greater the CFM - less is lost out the sides as the blades pushed, and more is pushed in the direction you want the air to flow. Balsa wood is cheap and might work. You would probably need to soak it first, to make it more flexible. and you would want really thin sheets. Using a 2-part epoxy should set the sheets permanently.
I would recommend pulling the blade, then putting the balsa in. After the epoxy has set, sand it down so that there is as little space between the blades and cowling as you can manage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


the coolermaster 200s arnt terrable like the zigmatecs, at least the CM ones are 110cfm


I HATE XIGMATEK FANS! Their PSUs aren't bad for their price, but their fans die so quickly and always start clicking. If you ever buy a XIGMATEK PSU, replace the fan in it with pretty much any other brand's fan.


----------



## Busyhand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_craven_*


can I join the club?

specs:
i7 2600k + EK Supreme HF Full Nickel
Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 + EK FB P67(UD7)
3x Nvidia GTX 580 + EK-FC 580 GTX+ Nickel + 3x Nickel Backplate + EK-FC Triple Parallel Bridge
2x Corsair AX1200W
Corsair DDR3-1600 C8 Vengeance 2x4GB
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
Corsair Force 3 120GB
2x WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III RAID 1

for more info please see my worklogs










Dude! You need to take more pics or upload a 10min Youtube video exploring your rig.


----------



## Alpha Blob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alpha Blob*


Where's the ADD ME Link? I can't find it










Anyone?


----------



## maxxis777

That is my carbonHAF912+
Attachment 222416

Attachment 222417

Attachment 222418

Attachment 222419

Attachment 222420

Use standart upload








sorry for my english


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Add me to HAF X Club List.
Here is some pics I took tonight. Might notice that the side 200mm fan looks a little white. 
Fabric softener sheets makes good dust filters... And that blue ram cooler, will be red once I change the LEDs.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*


Never heard that one before - does it really make that much of a difference with dust? What about temps? Run any hotter or about the same?
I always just assumed that an 'all in-take' setup would be a dust trap.

I work in a kitchen. I'm sure they would love to see me stop cooking and just start writing in a notebook.








Anyways, doesn't matter. I visually process everything. I can "assemble" whole projects, even the mechanical parts, in my head before I even pick up a tool. And once I come up with an idea, I rarely forget it. Unfortunately, I've been trying to think of a way to improve the HAF beyond aesthetics - it's damn near perfect in functionality (for my purposes)

What I've been trying to come up with is a design scheme that is bold, yet understated. I'm not a fan of gaudy designs (flashing, multicolor lights, wild pain schemes, etc). It's not that I hate them, it's just too easy to over-do them. I'm thinking plain and simple. Probably a black and white paint scheme, a little red lighting and I had an idea to make the case one of a kind while walking this morning - that should also help clear a lot of the wire clutter I have back there... now I just need to puzzle out how to work it in. The tricky part is that what I have in mind involves running power - but I'll need to check to see if my power supply can supply the correct volts and amps for what I'm planning (or if I'll need to obtain a secondary, more appropriate PSU)


its sound you do have a big project, like a said make a note and keep you imagination, but don't burn anything in the kitchen


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxxis777*


That is my carbonHAF912+

=http://www.imageshark.in/show.php/6367_DSC049961.jpg.html]http://www.imageshark.in/out.php/t6367_DSC049961.jpg
=http://www.imageshark.in/show.php/6366_DSC04986.JPG.html]http://www.imageshark.in/out.php/t6366_DSC04986.JPG
=http://www.imageshark.in/show.php/6365_DSC04985.JPG.html]http://www.imageshark.in/out.php/t6365_DSC04985.JPG 
=http://www.imageshark.in/show.php/6364_DSC04981.JPG.html]http://www.imageshark.in/out.php/t6364_DSC04981.JPG


hey buddy use photobucket.com to upload your pics , this imageshark.in sucks all around, pop up every where and warning that this site is kind malicious , thanks


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpha blob*


where's the add me link? I can't find it











Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpha blob*


anyone?


read the original post please


----------



## g00s3y

Add me to the HAF X Club List please










specs in Sig.


----------



## DerComissar

@maxxis777:
Nice build, I like the carbon fibre idea.
But that ImageShark you're using to host the photos is disgusting


----------



## BradleyW

I must say these rigs are looking pretty darn hot!


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


its sound you do have a big project, like a said make a note and keep you imagination, but don't burn anything in the kitchen










Yeah - I'm replacing everything except my HAF X and DVD drive (though the video card may end up staying if budget forces me to - I'll just track down a second one and buy some better cooling for both).
I going SSD for my boot and some of my program files. I am also going to do my best to get USB 3.0, SATA III, PCIe 3.0 and maybe even DDR4 if I can manage it (supposedly coming out around the same time I would be starting my build).

I'm then giving it a new paint scheme, and I'm kicking around some lighting ideas - all very plain and "understated", no light shows for this case, just a warm glow.
I'm also half-thinking about seeing if there is a way I can repurpose and reposition the eSATA port on the front panel to becoming a HDD dock. The other thought I had was modding the Hot Swap bays in the front so that they have tool-less connections and could be used as a HDD dock.

I'm almost certainly not going liquid cooling - but I may spend the money on a Corsair H70, as I don't think my Hyper212+ could handle the heat of an Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge - E.


----------



## maxxis777

I corrected, uploaded to site filesharing.
work is not yet complete not enough free money


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxxis777*


I corrected, uploaded to site filesharing.
work is not yet complete not enough free money










Much better.
Good job on the wiring and sleeving


----------



## maxxis777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Much better.
Good job on the wiring and sleeving










Thanks


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxxis777*


That is my carbonHAF912+

Attachment 222419

Attachment 222420

Use standart upload








sorry for my english


What did you use for sleeving? Could we (or is it just me that's curious?







) get a close up of the sleeving? I don't think I've ever seen wires sleeved in that material before.


----------



## THC Butterz

Who ever said cable management isnt posible with a non-modular psu must not own a HAF full tower


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know about impossible, but I'm not keen on having a huge bundle of cables in the main area. If it's any consolation my brother runs a TX650 in his system and his is setup similarly to yours.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Alpha Blob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14416085*
> Who ever said cable management isnt posible with a non-modular psu must not own a HAF full tower


I did :/
But now I take it back








Haha I have a HAF X anyway


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14416519*
> I don't know about impossible, but I'm not keen on having a huge bundle of cables in the main area. If it's any consolation my brother runs a TX650 in his system and his is setup similarly to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


650W... wow, Havent seen one of those since my HTPC days lol


----------



## Alpha Blob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14412672*
> read the original post please


I did, I just misunderstood it but now I understand :/
Alright so I understood this sentence [Please use "Add Me" at beginning of post] to mean that there is a link called "Add Me" which we are supposed to use which is at the beginning of the original post, but I couldn't find the link...
Now I know that it means I have to use the words "Add Me" at the beginning of my post from which i want to be added.
I'm so stupid


----------



## MMJA

Add me


----------



## Castle02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14416085*
> Who ever said cable management isnt posible with a non-modular psu must not own a HAF full tower


I really like how you hid the pump and the res. It looks so roomy for a wc system.


----------



## runeazn

am i seeing that right?
a triple slot?


----------



## THC Butterz

I do something to my pc almost daily, today I moved my 120mm rad inside my case but i already have more pics than anyone else up on this thread and Ive already posted my pics for the day so maybe Ill upload them tomarrow... but Im satisfied for now... That will probably change when I wake up tomarrow


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;14418041*
> am i seeing that right?
> a triple slot?


Yep you're correct, it's an Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14417287*
> Add me


Nice clean build, ready for Xmas with the red, blue and green fans
Just kidding.
Good job on the cables, the Enermax psu looks good in there.
I really like that Asus DC II cooler on the top 570!


----------



## THC Butterz

Damn... I got Board waiting for a torrent so heres a pic of what I did today:1coolsmil


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Damn... I got Board waiting for a torrent so heres a pic of what I did today










That looks so much better with the 120 in the case now








Trouble with rads mounted on the outside of the case, hanging off the back, they give that "quasimodo" look to it.
Makes for a much cleaner looking loop too, compared to having the tubing running outside the case before, now it's all neatly-routed inside.

Excuse me while I continue pricing out my w/c parts now, will ya


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14420349*
> Nice clean build, ready for Xmas with the red, blue and green fans
> Just kidding.
> Good job on the cables, the Enermax psu looks good in there.
> I really like that Asus DC II cooler on the top 570!


Thanks! I tried to colour code the fans, blue for intake and red for exhaust. Case fans were easy but I got stuck with the CPU cooler. Couldn't find any brand that did a matching 120mm PWM fans that came in both blue and red LED varieties, so I settled on a completely different colour.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Thanks! I tried to colour code the fans, blue for intake and red for exhaust. Case fans were easy but I got stuck with the CPU cooler. Couldn't find any brand that did a matching 120mm PWM fans that came in both blue and red LED varieties, so I settled on a completely different colour.


You can probably just replace the LEDs with the colors you want - I think I saw a post about it somewhere in the Mods section. Essentially all you do is pop out the old LEDs (making note of which side the flat edge of the LED is on), glue in new ones, and wiring them up (that's what the flat edge on the LED is for. Helps denote positive and negative leads. I can't remember which it is, but that shouldn't matter if you make note of it and just copy).


----------



## Mikado_k

It's my oldy


----------



## Kreeker

Here is a pic of mine:









Gotta love the micro scratches lol...


----------



## maxxis777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*


What did you use for sleeving? Could we (or is it just me that's curious?







) get a close up of the sleeving? I don't think I've ever seen wires sleeved in that material before.


this car flute, the idea came spontaneously
Today I will make photos more closely


----------



## 8564dan

Hey guys, im looking at replacing all the fans in this case to either blue or red led ones. Ive been looking at these:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=NZX...w=1280&bih=638

Will these do? Are they better than the sock fans that come with the case?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

There are little worse than what came with the case. Also I think the mount on the NZXT are different than the 200MM Mega
CM 200MM Mega Fans


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*


There are little worse than what came with the case. Also I think the mount on the NZXT are different than the 200MM Mega
CM 200MM Mega Fans


I was told the megaflow fans didnt move air much. The NZXT ones did however. Will the NZXT ones i posted not fit in the HAF 932 then?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

The Megaflow do move good amount of air. I have 3 of them in my HAF case, 2 intake and one exhaust.
What would be is the placement of the mounting holes of the NZXT, as there made for there cases specifically. As there more actually close to 190mm.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*


The Megaflow do move good amount of air. I have 3 of them in my HAF case, 2 intake and one exhaust.
What would be is the placement of the mounting holes of the NZXT, as there made for there cases specifically. As there more actually close to 190mm.


Yeah i have read the the NZXT fans dont go with the HAF 932....but why are people telling me they do then? I have people telling me they have these fans in their case?

So *Megaflows vs NZXT????*


----------



## SkullTrail

Will this fit in my HAF 912?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


Will this fit in my HAF 912?


Being that CM only states that it is compatible with the HAF 922 (obviously) and the Storm Sniper case, I'd be hard pressed in saying that it would. The 922 is dimensionally larger than the 912 but that does not necessarily mean that the side panel does not fit.


----------



## HWI

I have 2 of these NZXT fans on my HAF-X. They do NOT bolt directly up. NZXT fans are not the same size of every other companies fans. However, they have the highest flowing "200mm" fan on the market, so I made them work. Nothing some zip ties and permanent double sided sticky tape can't fix.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


Will this fit in my HAF 912?


No It will not the 922 Is far larger than the 912


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


No It will not the 922 Is far larger than the 912


Thanks.


----------



## Alpha Blob

Add Me to the HAF X list please.
Here are some pictures. I am really sorry that the quality isn't that great, but I had to use my phone camera because I don't have a really good camera. My sister has one, but she doesn't want to lend it to me to make pictures of my PC... Beats me








Anyway let's start off with a picture showing the outside of the case, first with it closed...
Attachment 222562
Then with it opened up








Attachment 222563
As you can see, I didn't mod it too much, but there are some little mods which I did insert








Firstly the 140mm fan in the front as an intake fan (If you look closely you can see that there is a second 140mm fan [non-led] behind the 140mm led fan







)
Attachment 222565
I also have a 120mm Red LED fan modded inside the HDD/SSD Cage, which you can see nicely from this picture:
Attachment 222564
(As you can see I still have the stock CPU cooler, but I have a Hyper 212 Plus standing right next to me in my room, I couldn't yet install it as the Isopropyl alcohol which I ordered did not yet arrive. Tough luck, I guess







)
Anyway, here is a quite bad quality closeup on the 120mm-fan-to-the-HDD-and-SSD-Cage-Mod







:
Attachment 222566
Since OCN only allows me to upload 5 images, this is it...
I have some more images, but these were the 5 that showed the best parts of my case (in my opinion at least







)
Anyway I hope you like it














and for the exact specs just check my sig


----------



## MMJA

You can upload the images to www.tinypic.com if you don't want to sign up for anything. Alternatively Photobucket and Flickr are great image hosting sites too, but require you to make an account.


----------



## Ceadderman

I love my Photobucket. Great sight, no album limits can find lots of great little smileys and every pic is preset for 4 different posting options. Makes it a great place to post the pics within OCN uploading as well. Much faster than trying to upload from my directory.

















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ZombieEinstein

I've been thinking about trying to get a little extra cooling out of my Hyper212+. Right now, there are two fans in a push-pull arrangement, with the flow set up to line up with the 120 in the back of my HAF X.
But since all the hear pipes on the Hyper212+ are on the sides, I wonder if I might get more air flow over and through the heat pipes if I change he fans to a push-push arrangement (both fans pushing air into the heat sink, forcing it out the sides, through the heat pipes). Has anyone ever done something like this?
I know at the very least I can rotate the heat sink 90 degrees so that it exhausts out the top, and that should improve things.


----------



## MMJA

Somehow I don't think that'll work very well, you'll have the fans fighting each other and the airflow clashing will probably make a bit of a racket.


----------



## BaByBlue69

I bought...








But, nevertheless these tool, impossible to undo the rows 2 Connectors Male/femele of ...








8pin CPU extension cable, That I received with my HAF932 Adv

A small idea, on a solusion








Quote:


> To introduce the tool rather deep to the right and to the left of the contact :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Softly fire at the cordon :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original link of the complete tutorial
> how-sleeve


ps: I found a better place to post it "help post"


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14426497*
> I love my Photobucket. Great sight, no album limits can find lots of great little smileys and every pic is preset for 4 different posting options. Makes it a great place to post the pics within OCN uploading as well. Much faster than trying to upload from my directory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Photobuckets great but when am uploading i get adds that clearly want to lead me into a sex trafficing scam.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14428909*
> Photobuckets great but when am uploading i get adds that clearly want to lead me into a sex trafficing scam.


I was thinking the same thing just 6 hours ago


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14427442*
> I've been thinking about trying to get a little extra cooling out of my Hyper212+. Right now, there are two fans in a push-pull arrangement, with the flow set up to line up with the 120 in the back of my HAF X.
> But since all the hear pipes on the Hyper212+ are on the sides, I wonder if I might get more air flow over and through the heat pipes if I change he fans to a push-push arrangement (both fans pushing air into the heat sink, forcing it out the sides, through the heat pipes). Has anyone ever done something like this?
> I know at the very least I can rotate the heat sink 90 degrees so that it exhausts out the top, and that should improve things.


Where is the heat going to go if both fans are pointing at each other? I accidentally pointed both my fans out in my Push/Pull setup on my H50. Damn things got hot in a hurry.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Where is the heat going to go if both fans are pointing at each other? I accidentally pointed both my fans out in my Push/Pull setup on my H50. Damn things got hot in a hurry.









~Ceadder










Except an H50 uses a radiator. If you did a push-push fan setup on a radiator, there would literally be no place for the hot air to go.

This is the Hyper 212+ with a push-pull arrangement. This is what I have, except with CM SickleFlow fans.









I'm hoping a push-push arrangement would force the hot air out the sides (when it collides in the middle), through and over the 4 heat pipes on either side. I'm figuring, in order (unless someone can tell me otherwise), it'll either:
1)cool my 2.4Ghz Q6600 a few extra degrees (it idles at 36 right now), while also cutting down on dust build-up on the heat sink
2)It cuts down on dust build up, but my temps remain the same
3)It heats up like crazy and I have myself a $2k easy-bake oven sitting under my desk.
4)Nothing changes at all, except the noise level
Of course, all of these probably make it a lot noisier.

I'm just looking to buy myself a little extra cool for the summer. I'm planning on upgrading to a Corsair H100 when I go Ivy Bridge (made the final decision, Sandy Bridge - E sounds like it's charging too much, when it's also not offering what I'm looking for in CPU package. So I'm hopeful Ivy Bridge will offer what I'm looking for at a less heinous price).

Also HWI, what exactly do you do for fan arrangements? Is every spot filled with an intake? Or are one or two spots left open to let air out?


----------



## Kahbrohn

I believe you would heat up the interior of your case and just suck in that hot air into the 212 again and keep getting hotter and hotter as time goes by... but try it. Keep a good eye out on case, mobo and cpu temps. Shutdown if you see it rising too much or too fast. I believe I did something similar when I had the old Mugen 2 installed and my case became rather toasty rather fast. Faster than my exhaust fans could keep up with.

You could go Pull/Push (the Push towards the rear exhaust). I've read of people installing flexible ducts from the push fan to the rear exhaust vent and lowering their temperature more efficiently that way but I'll admit, it was a long time ago since I read that so I can't even remember where I read it.


----------



## MMJA

Well if you think about it, the deadzone of the fans are at the fan hub, in the middle. So the air will most likely collide on the outer edge of the cooler, then some might escape out the side of the cooler but I reckon a lot of the air will be directed to the middle of the cooler where it can't escape.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14431061*
> Well if you think about it, the deadzone of the fans are at the fan hub, in the middle. So the air will most likely collide on the outer edge of the cooler, then some might escape out the side of the cooler but I reckon a lot of the air will be directed to the middle of the cooler where it can't escape.


That was the only thought in my mind - but, in theory, the laws of fluid motion and thermal dynamics should prevent this.
Fluid doesn't like to stay in one place when there is motion around it. You can see this with a stream of water, in a pool of water. The flowing part "drags" the water around it.
Thermal Dynamics states the energy is constantly trying to "occupy the low ground"; it flows from areas that are "high" in energy, to areas that are "low" in energy. This applies with everything; electricity, heat, even kinetic in some regards. So it should be near impossible for a 'hot ball of dead air' to form in the middle of the heat sink.
I'm off work tomorrow, so I'm going to open up my case and arrange my fans. Play with my cooling. I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14426497*
> I love my Photobucket. Great sight, no album limits can find lots of great little smileys and every pic is preset for 4 different posting options. Makes it a great place to post the pics within OCN uploading as well. Much faster than trying to upload from my directory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:[Quote/]
> Ditto, I've been using Photobucket for a few years now.
> I haven't had any unwanted ads or pron pop-ups:ninja:
> Edit: Is that you rockin' up there, Ceadder?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;14432302*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is that you in there, Ceadder?>>>^
> Ditto, I've been using Photobucket for a few years now.
> I haven't had any unwanted ads or pron pop-ups:ninja:


And no popup for Mac Sweeper.I hate those stupid things that I don't even click on pics if I know they're from the one pic site I cannot bring myself to say the name of.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14430958*
> I believe you would heat up the interior of your case and just suck in that hot air into the 212 again and keep getting hotter and hotter as time goes by... but try it. Keep a good eye out on case, mobo and cpu temps. Shutdown if you see it rising too much or too fast. I believe I did something similar when I had the old Mugen 2 installed and my case became rather toasty rather fast. Faster than my exhaust fans could keep up with.
> 
> You could go Pull/Push (the Push towards the rear exhaust). I've read of people installing flexible ducts from the push fan to the rear exhaust vent and lowering their temperature more efficiently that way but I'll admit, it was a long time ago since I read that so I can't even remember where I read it.


Boot Magazine?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14432442*
> And no popup for Mac Sweeper.I hate those stupid things that I don't even click on pics if I know they're from the one pic site I cannot bring myself to say the name of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


As they say, some things are better not mentioned


----------



## jkontra13

Pictures of my first build. HAF 932









































Pretty proud of my first wiring, the case has ridiculous room though.


----------



## THC Butterz

Update to my fan speed controller mod, Because of the setup of the front panel of the X there was no way for me to get the fsc to mount properly strait, so I have carved out the plastic the rest of the way so one of my 5.25 bay covers fits over the hole, the next step will be started sometime within the next week or so but I am going to grind out a bit of the top of my chassis so I can mount the entire fsc in there as a entire 5.25 device


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14437208*
> Update to my fan speed controller mod, Because of the setup of the front panel of the X there was no way for me to get the fsc to mount properly strait, so I have carved out the plastic the rest of the way so one of my 5.25 bay covers fits over the hole, the next step will be started sometime within the next week or so but I am going to grind out a bit of the top of my chassis so I can mount the entire fsc in there as a entire 5.25 device


You didnt like it on the top.I am currently modding mine to fit my xspc reservoir in it.A little teaser for you all.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14437659*
> You didnt like it on the top.I am currently modding mine to fit my xspc reservoir in it.A little teaser for you all.


No I liked it, just have to pull out my grinder and carve a chunck out of the chassis


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14437800*
> No I liked it, just have to pull out my grinder and carve a chunck out of the chassis


I am afraid I too will have to take out my dremel/jigsaw again and hack my newly painted case.I have a few idea brewing in my head just need to make it happen.


----------



## coleweezy23

soooooo....looking to buy new top fan for the 932, i wanted it to have red led since it is 230 mm would it hurt to buy the 200 mm?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14438649*
> soooooo....looking to buy new top fan for the 932, i wanted it to have red led since it is 230 mm would it hurt to buy the 200 mm?


The CM 200mm fans are the same as the 230mm fans included with the case. The 230mm fans just have a larger frame. To answer your question, a 200mm fan will work, although I think I heard NZXT ones don't or something...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14438649*
> soooooo....looking to buy new top fan for the 932, i wanted it to have red led since it is 230 mm would it hurt to buy the 200 mm?


I have 2 of them for sale as part of a 4 fan sale, but I'm willing to break up the set if I have to. I know they'll work because I have the 932.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## teckno-uzi

hey thanks for adding me to the club. I'm looking at all the rigs and seeing some cool designs so I think I came to the right place!


----------



## Heavy MG

Could someone recommend a better fan for the 120mm exhaust on my HAF922? The stock one doesn't seem to move much air.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*


Could someone recommend a better fan for the 120mm exhaust on my HAF922? The stock one doesn't seem to move much air.


What you need my friend is the Antec 200mm Tricool Bigboy fan. Just take a look here! It will solve ALL of your exhaust problems!

Seriously though... You can look at the Yate Loon medium speed fan. I think that should work good for you. Yu can also consider the high speed fan if you have the ability to control it's speed. Cheap and effective fans.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*


Could someone recommend a better fan for the 120mm exhaust on my HAF922? The stock one doesn't seem to move much air.


Heres a great one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24585


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Heres a great one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24585


Now THAT'S got static pressure amigo!


----------



## UbNub

I have a 212+ cooler and HAF X case. Would it be worth putting a fan in the extra fan slot in the top? If so should it be an intake?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


I have a 212+ cooler and HAF X case. Would it be worth putting a fan in the extra fan slot in the top? If so should it be an intake?


You probably want to use it more as an exhaust fan. Heat rises. You have a side fan for intake?


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


You probably want to use it more as an exhaust fan. Heat rises. You have a side fan for intake?


Yeah the big GPU cooling one it came with.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Yeah the big GPU cooling one it came with.


Rule of thumb with case ventilation is front, side and bottom fans are intakes. Top and rear are exhausts. That's why the rear is almost always near the top.

(Bottom fan is up for grabs mainly... I use it because it helped direct air directly towards my GPU fan lowering my GPU temp to virtually ambient temp when idle and barely a few degrees above that when gaming. Others have claimed no effect with the bottom fan.)


----------



## uA-

Is there still a problem with the HAF 912's front I/O forcing the entire system to reset? If so, is there a fix for that?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uA-*


Is there still a problem with the HAF 912's front I/O forcing the entire system to reset? If so, is there a fix for that?


not a known issue as far as I know, Is it in the actuall I/O or is it in the power and reset switches??


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Now THAT'S got static pressure amigo!


no this has static preassure!! http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24019


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


no this has static preassure!! http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24019


Woohoo, now with that I only need 1 intake and 1 exhaust.........or no exhaust.
















If you have a few of those as exhaust you might get sucked through your PC and create a black hole.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14443425*
> no this has static preassure!! http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24019


Hooooooolllllllyyyyyyy mother of computer case fans Batman!

Wonder how it down volts and what the 747 jet noise would be like.


----------



## Plagasx

Hey guys I'm planning on modding my HAF X with a black/red theme...

I wanted to know, what kind of red spray paint would be best for the job???

Thanks.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagasx;14447514*
> Hey guys I'm planning on modding my HAF X with a black/red theme...
> 
> I wanted to know, what kind of red spray paint would be best for the job???
> 
> Thanks.


It really depends on your brand preference; any spray paint that can adhere to smooth surface like metal will do.
Personally, I like what's on sale - to me, especially with spray paints, paint is paint is paint.
But you're going to want a spray primer as well, and possibly a some paint stripper and spray-on clear coat. It all depends how much time you want to put in and how good you want it all to look.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagasx;14447514*
> Hey guys I'm planning on modding my HAF X with a black/red theme...
> 
> I wanted to know, what kind of red spray paint would be best for the job???
> 
> Thanks.


Go to an auto store and check out what they've got there. If you're not gonna use primer try and find some paint that has primer in it. I think I used this to paint the interior of my case.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14448166*
> Go to an auto store and check out what they've got there. If you're not gonna use primer try and find some paint that has primer in it. I think I used this to paint the interior of my case.


Enamels, fast and dirty. While still buy what ever is cheapest and do what is necessary to make it work, I've found that Enamel sprays run really easily if you aren't careful. They work best if you do just the lightest spraying (light as in "you can still see the original color of what ever it is you're painting), come back in 30 minutes (or however long it takes to become dry to the touch) and do another extremely light spraying - repeating until you have the coverage you want.
I've found using a traditional spray, with a flat finish, that you go over with a clear gloss coat, tends to yield the best results - however, this tend to be more expensive and I only ever do it when we have the materials already in the house. The difference being you can apply the matte finish paint in fewer coats (no idea why, it just seems to be able to cover more before you run the risk of drips), and the clear gloss top-coat hides any blemishes that may have shown up in painting.

But, with both of these, you are going to want (read: need) a primer. That is what helps to ensure an excellent paint job. It will look like a factory finish when you're done.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagasx;14447514*
> Hey guys I'm planning on modding my HAF X with a black/red theme...
> 
> I wanted to know, what kind of red spray paint would be best for the job???
> 
> Thanks.


This paint works really well.










Just remember to do light coats and not all at once. You can do all at once but for the best results(as with any paint) you will want to do light coats.
















I used Crimson Red Gloss. As you can see from the comparison pic to the color shoots exactly the same as the color of the top of the can. If you want a little brighter shade there is Cardinal Red available now. It wasn't available when I got mine, not that it matters cause I really like this shade of Red. Is got ballz.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

Heh, I did somewhat think coats, at least I thought so, and it turned out fine, but I still took my time and did it right. Listen to these guys. For paint I used Krylon primer than paint, 4 coats total.


----------



## chfields

I will be getting a 2nd XFX 6950 2GB this afternoon and I will be installing it tonight to give me Crossfire. I have the 932 Advanced case, it came with a video card shroud, that can hold a 120mm fan. Will this fit with my cards and will it help with temps. My current card runs low to mid 80's while gaming (Crysis 2, FEAR3, Duke Nukem Forever all at 2048x1536 all options maxed). I need to know if it is worth buying a fan and installing the shroud......


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chfields*


I will be getting a 2nd XFX 6950 2GB this afternoon and I will be installing it tonight to give me Crossfire. I have the 932 Advanced case, it came with a video card shroud, that can hold a 120mm fan. Will this fit with my cards and will it help with temps. My current card runs low to mid 80's while gaming (Crysis 2, FEAR3, Duke Nukem Forever all at 2048x1536 all options maxed). I need to know if it is worth buying a fan and installing the shroud......


It depends on the cooler on your cards, if it's a reference design where it intakes with a blower fan at the front then exhausts rearwards then it'll help. If it's a more open design like MSI twin frozor it probably won't help much cause you'll be fighting the airflow.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


It depends on the cooler on your cards, if it's a reference design where it intakes with a blower fan at the front then exhausts rearwards then it'll help. If it's a more open design like MSI twin frozor it probably won't help much cause you'll be fighting the airflow.


Twin Frozor wouldn't run at 80c unless the fan index was set at 45% and maxxed out like my card is. Even then I think that it would have to be in a system with seriously bad airflow to get 80c.









Basically his question relates to two things.

1) The distance between his XFire. If it's slots one and 2 then the cage should fit just fine. If it's slots 1 and 3 then no it probably will not work as intended.

2) Even if the card does not fit he could still mount a fan(with some modification to the cage) and it depends if his cards are internally vented or if they pump air out the back. If they're internally vented he may not see much of a temperature drop unless he can put a high rpm fan in front of them to draw in more cool air from the front.

Hope this helps.









~Ceadder


----------



## chfields

These are the cards I have...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150530


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chfields*


These are the cards I have...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150530


Should be fine, but are you going to be using 1 and 2 or are you going to use 1 and 3 slots? Not knowing what your lanes are I'm assuming 1 and 3 as that's what I have to run to get x16 pci lanes on my board. If so you may have to modify the cage to get it to fit properly.









~Ceadder


----------



## chfields

I assume at this point (at work) I will use 1 and 2 I think those are the ones to use for 8x-8x on my board......Can't check it now....


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chfields*


I assume at this point (at work) I will use 1 and 2 I think those are the ones to use for 8x-8x on my board......Can't check it now....


Same board as mine. You use the 2 blue ones.


----------



## Klue22

Well the July HoF voting is over...







*Congratulations Spidernose!*


















In other news I forgot to update the HoF poster in the second post before I went on vacation so I'll have to do that once I get back, my laptop doesn't have photoshop.









Also, nominations for the August HoF are now open and will be till about the 15th. Nominate someone here in the thread or by PMing me please.


----------



## dgio21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;14442093*
> I have a 212+ cooler and HAF X case. Would it be worth putting a fan in the extra fan slot in the top? If so should it be an intake?


I'd say to experiment yourself. TC_Fenua has a build log on these forums where he has done a few experiments with his top two fans being intakes. His results showed that his temps all around decreased. It changes though with the parts in the case so it's always better just to test it yourself.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14457262*
> Well the July HoF voting is over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations Spidernose!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news I forgot to update the HoF poster in the second post before I went on vacation so I'll have to do that once I get back, my laptop doesn't have photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, nominations for the August HoF are now open and will be till about the 15th. Nominate someone here in the thread or by PMing me please.


GAS CAN FTW!!!!!!!!!!!

Gratz Spidernose!


----------



## chfields

I just wanted to update, I got my XFX 6950 2gb card installed last night to give me crossfire. I did use the shroud, but had to cut out one of the plastic pieces as it was blocking the power connectors on bottom card. My temps seem to be lower now that I added the shroud w/120mm fan.


----------



## BradleyW

Wow that looks darn good.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Hey BradleyW, I was looking at your system, and you say you're upgrading to Ivy Bridge May 16th - how did you pick that date?
I'm holding off upgrading until I can go Ivy Bridge (kinda a big wait, when you're still on a Q6600), so I've been trying to pin down a release date that is more specific than "H1 2012"...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14474458*
> Hey BradleyW, I was looking at your system, and you say you're upgrading to Ivy Bridge May 16th - how did you pick that date?
> I'm holding off upgrading until I can go Ivy Bridge (kinda a big wait, when you're still on a Q6600), so I've been trying to pin down a release date that is more specific than "H1 2012"...


My Birthday is May 16th


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14476806*
> My Birthday is May 16th


Happy Birthday then - lol. I thought that perhaps you knew something the rest of us didn't (or there was a recent announcement that hadn't reached me yet)


----------



## tomaso1z

Add me

Hope i can join the club proud owner of a Haf X
tidied the cables up for this post







...

here's the pix


----------



## skyn3t

I just got my HAF logo Painted


----------



## suicideidiot321

Add me

i just got mine, went with the basic 932 cause i wanna mod it at some point, so interior color made no difference to me









btw that black and white looks sexy









oh and im also attaching my 912, i own both









btw pic is attached. Im gonna take more and upload em tommorow


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*


Add me

i just got mine, went with the basic 932 cause i wanna mod it at some point, so interior color made no difference to me









btw that black and white looks sexy









oh and im also attaching my 912, i own both









btw pic is attached. Im gonna take more and upload em tommorow










thanks







if you want see more take a quick looks on my work log below


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14484006*
> Add me
> 
> i just got mine, went with the basic 932 cause i wanna mod it at some point, so interior color made no difference to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw that black and white looks sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and im also attaching my 912, i own both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw pic is attached. Im gonna take more and upload em tommorow


you must love blue to be running 2 rigs the same color


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14486591*
> you must love blue to be running 2 rigs the same color


LOL no i dont even run the 912 right now, im gonna mod that one as well.

the 932 is gonna be a red and black theme, and the 912 is gonna be blue and black

i just threw in my tri-cools for the 932 for cooling, its just temporary


----------



## Alpha Blob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;14478358*
> I just got my HAF logo Painted


Wow I was/am going to paint my HAF X black and white soon, and dude this got me even more pumped






















It looks epic. Like epically epic! Not even kidding its fantastic, amazing






















I hope I can start soon








(Too many "







" smileys in this message...)


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys. I need to add more light to the inside of my case. Red Light. Was looking at the NZXT Lighting kit but not too sure about that. not to mention its pricing. what other good options are there that won't break the bank?


----------



## THC Butterz

shot some video of my pc, it can be seen here
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zxV4I-B6kA[/ame]


----------



## Castle02

You can try these. I ordered them from Hobby King in Hong Kong for R/C night flying. The most expensive strip is 7.22/meter. I ordered all 4 colors, just in case I decided to change my color theme. The minimum number of lights you need in a strip to work is 3. It will take up to 12V DC. Here are some green ones I'm going to use.


----------



## Erick Silver

Nice and bright Castle.

Anyone else got any suggestions? Com'on guys help out a fellow HAFer


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Nice and bright Castle.

Anyone else got any suggestions? Com'on guys help out a fellow HAFer


There're not really a whole lot of ways to go. You gotta spend money to get lights. I would suggest a couple CCLs' and a Lamptron converter box either the 2 or 4 connection unit depending on how many CCLs' you go with. You can generally get a pair of CCLs' reasonably cheap and the dual connection converter box for about $20. Though I'm sure that string of lights is cheaper.









~Ceadder


----------



## Castle02

I'm gonna see how bright they light up the case for their size. If they suck, I'm going to get some CCLs.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Since I can't seem to get my fan controller repaired from Corsair because of the case being a gift I'm thinking about upgrading to a 932 if I can find someone to buy this 600T off of me.

What is the cable management like on it?


----------



## Konflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


shot some video of my pc, it can be seen here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zxV4I-B6kA


Is that the single bay xspc res ?

was thinking of buying it, but became unsure if it would handle an eventual gpu later.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*


Since I can't seem to get my fan controller repaired from Corsair because of the case being a gift I'm thinking about upgrading to a 932 if I can find someone to buy this 600T off of me.

What is the cable management like on it?


You don't get the cable grommets that you get with Corsair Cases, but cable management is very good in HAF cases.



















I'm starting to wonder if 932 has outsold Stacker yet.









~Ceadder


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14494757*
> Since I can't seem to get my fan controller repaired from Corsair because of the case being a gift I'm thinking about upgrading to a 932 if I can find someone to buy this 600T off of me.
> 
> What is the cable management like on it?


wanna pm me if your gonna sell it?







id like it for another project

and i used to think the stacker was the coolest case ever, but that was before i started actually building


----------



## BramSLI1

My temps are way down now at load. I'm seeing about 6 degrees less on my CPU and 20 degrees less on my GPU!


----------



## BramSLI1

Here are some photos of my completed rig.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konflux;14494814*
> Is that the single bay xspc res ?
> 
> was thinking of buying it, but became unsure if it would handle an eventual gpu later.


yes its a single xspc bay rez, it holds 350ml of fluid, and I run a swiftech mcp 665 rev B pump, works great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;14496383*
> Here are some photos of my completed rig.


thats an awsome green, what color and brand is that??


----------



## Konflux

Oh, so you run a pump besides, i thought it was a res with pump and that was the only thing you used to flow thruogh all that.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konflux;14496589*
> Oh, so you run a pump besides, i thought it was a res with pump and that was the only thing you used to flow thruogh all that.


I wouldnt be cought dead using a rasa pump/rez combo


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14496889*
> I wouldnt be cought dead using a rasa pump/rez combo


Single or Dual Bay?

The XSPC Pump/Res I'm going to be using is of the dual bay variety. XSPC X2O DC-750, something wrong with it?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## unreal_calibur

i know the front panel fan lights up but i accidentally burned up the 2 pin cable somehow by connecting it to a 4 pin cable. now my fan led button is stuck and the front panel fan isn't working anymore so ordered a new fan for it.

does the side panel and top fan on the haf x light up? if so how do i light it up? via the 2 pin cable that i burned up? can i get a replacement for the 2 pin cable or even a replacement for all power, reset, fan led cables? i know you can get a i/o replacement but that's doesn't include the power, reset, and fan led cables do they?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does anyone know how switching a mesh side panel for a HAF 922 to a windowed version would effect airflow? I currently have a reference EVGA 580, cm 212+ for cpu push to the back of the case, stock 200mm front and top, 120mm yate med replacing the back fan, 120mm yate on the bottom, and thinking about rigging 120mm high in the 5.25" bays in the front. With two 120mm med yates on the side panel currently, I actually get an increase in gpu load temp and a slight decrease in cpu and chassis temp. Does the windowed panel create a wind tunnel effect for more efficient cooling or would I get an over-all increase in temps? Part of my reason for doing this is also to limit how much dust can get inside my case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreal_calibur;14498098*
> i know the front panel fan lights up but i accidentally burned up the 2 pin cable somehow by connecting it to a 4 pin cable. now my fan led button is stuck and the front panel fan isn't working anymore so ordered a new fan for it.
> 
> does the side panel and top fan on the haf x light up? if so how do i light it up? via the 2 pin cable that i burned up? can i get a replacement for the 2 pin cable or even a replacement for all power, reset, fan led cables? i know you can get a i/o replacement but that's doesn't include the power, reset, and fan led cables do they?


Depends on if you get the regular 932 or the Newegg Blue Edition. NEB 932 comes every fan LED. 932 only Front. You can get LED fans to replace the stock units, which is what I did so they would all be lit. I had to replace the 140 as well. Yate Loon makes awesome 140s' that look like they were sposed to come with the case. I got the High Speed Silent model.









@IJ... My bro got the AMD Dragon door and swapped it with the stock door on his 932. His temps did go up but not by a whole lot. Of course you have a 580 and he's got a 5770, but they both expel the exhaust out the back. I think the only thing that you'll really have to keep an eye on is the NB. CPU header will adjust the speed of the fan(s) so that shouldn't be an issue and you can dial up the fan on the EVGA, but that 120 probably should be replaced with a 140 to pull hot air away from the NB heatsink.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14494757*
> Since I can't seem to get my fan controller repaired from Corsair because of the case being a gift I'm thinking about upgrading to a 932 if I can find someone to buy this 600T off of me.
> 
> What is the cable management like on it?


There's a guy that has decided to get a 600T to replace his 932 on this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/14499724-post16.html


----------



## unreal_calibur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Depends on if you get the regular 932 or the Newegg Blue Edition. NEB 932 comes every fan LED. 932 only Front. You can get LED fans to replace the stock units, which is what I did so they would all be lit. I had to replace the 140 as well. Yate Loon makes awesome 140s' that look like they were sposed to come with the case. I got the High Speed Silent model.









@IJ... My bro got the AMD Dragon door and swapped it with the stock door on his 932. His temps did go up but not by a whole lot. Of course you have a 580 and he's got a 5770, but they both expel the exhaust out the back. I think the only thing that you'll really have to keep an eye on is the NB. CPU header will adjust the speed of the fan(s) so that shouldn't be an issue and you can dial up the fan on the EVGA, but that 120 probably should be replaced with a 140 to pull hot air away from the NB heatsink.









~Ceadder










um i have a haf x not the 932. i know i can just get replacement led fans but i'm want to know if the stock side panel and top fans are led or not. if so, how do i turn on the led?

still that's a good idea replacing the fans with yate loons. its too bad i already ordered the replacement fan for the front panel.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unreal_calibur*


um i have a haf x not the 932. i know i can just get replacement led fans but i'm want to know if the stock side panel and top fans are led or not. if so, how do i turn on the led?

still that's a good idea replacing the fans with yate loons. its too bad i already ordered the replacement fan for the front panel.


Front fan is 200/230mm.

As the HAF 932 goes, so goes the HAF X. There is a Newegg Blue Edition, but to my knowledge the X doesn't come with more than one LED fan. That being the front.

I think the only ones that come with extra LED fans are the LE cases such as the AMD and NVidiaflavor 932 and X. Not even sure about the NVidia flavor cause I've never seen one lit up in Neweggs product display.









Looks like there are gonna be a lot of new 932s' joining the team.
















Team HAF!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Single or Dual Bay?

The XSPC Pump/Res I'm going to be using is of the dual bay variety. XSPC X2O DC-750, something wrong with it?









~Ceadder










Nothing wrong with it, but Im cooling 2 video cards and my cpu so I use the swiftech pump witch is supirior to those rasa pumps


----------



## Ceadderman

Aha, okay I thought there was some issue I wasn't aware of regarding Rasa Pumps. Really don't feel like installing(once damn thing gets here







) it only to run face first into an issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Aha, okay I thought there was some issue I wasn't aware of regarding Rasa Pumps. Really don't feel like installing(once damn thing gets here







) it only to run face first into an issue.









~Ceadder










I think you'll be fine with that pump. I'm no water-cooler, but for a simple setup I have seen many a system produce great results with that kit.


----------



## BramSLI1

I'm new to the whole water cooling thing but I've heard that the Rasa pumps run hot and are quite noisy. I haven't had either problem with mine yet. I've had it running for almost 2 straight days without a single hitch. You also have to remember to flush your radiator when you get it. You can use regular tap water but once you're about to install it make sure to flush it again once with distilled water. Radiators usually have lots of small particles that can ruin your pump and water blocks if you don't flush them first.


----------



## BramSLI1

On a side note. The HAF X nVidia edition cases only come with a single LED fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*


I'm new to the whole water cooling thing but I've heard that the Rasa pumps run hot and are quite noisy. I haven't had either problem with mine yet. I've had it running for almost 2 straight days without a single hitch. You also have to remember to flush your radiator when you get it. You can use regular tap water but once you're about to install it make sure to flush it again once with distilled water. Radiators usually have lots of small particles that can ruin your pump and water blocks if you don't flush them first.


Yeah I'm pretty sure I won't have to flush the Radiator since I'm getting it used. Going to do it anyway but the guy I'm getting it from flushed and cleaned out the Pump/Res, Radiator and GPU block. The only real Flush I should have to do it making sure the pump is primed during leakdown testing. Plan to run Leakdown for a couple hours out side of the system once I get the hoses cut to length. First with tap and then with Distilled.









~Ceadder


----------



## DEEBS808

Okay guys I am in need of help.Took these apart to paint but cant seem to remeber how to put i back together.Been about a week or so since I took it apart.Not sure if this is all the parts I need.Thanks guys


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


Okay guys I am in need of help.Took these apart to paint but cant seem to remeber how to put i back together.Been about a week or so since I took it apart.Not sure if this is all the parts I need.Thanks guys











Okay take a look at the button. There are 3 small pins and 1 LG pin. You have to line those up with the 3 small and 1 large openings. The Spring should go underneath the button *before* it's put into place. Cog with all the teeth in it should be facing in. The one with the four ears faces in with the sm axle and finally the black plate goes inside the housing and you slide the whole unit from back to front to get it to pop into place.









~Ceadder


----------



## cravinmild

Here is a link to my amd 932 build

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...club-1912.html
Thread # 19117

and here

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cool...i-corsair.html

Add me


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay take a look at the button. There are 3 small pins and 1 LG pin. You have to line those up with the 3 small and 1 large openings. The Spring should go underneath the button *before* it's put into place. Cog with all the teeth in it should be facing in. The one with the four ears faces in with the sm axle and finally the black plate goes inside the housing and you slide the whole unit from back to front to get it to pop into place.









~Ceadder










Okay.Thanks man


----------



## R4V3N

Alas I can't join the group, but I thought I'd share my good fortune. My brother's PC was in one of the cheap, flesh-slicing cases we all know and hate. Randomly I decided to check Kijiji today, which I almost never do. Someone had put up a 'poorly painted' HAF 912 on there a few minutes earlier, so I went on behalf of my brother (which he didn't know about at the time, I had everything transferred by the time he got home) expecting to see something that desperately needed sanding and respraying. Instead i found this. It does have chipped paint, but only inside and has no window. And I bought it for $10. 
Anyways, I just thought I'd post how impressed I was, having never bought a Cooler Master before

(sorry for the picture quality)


----------



## Ceadderman

$10?!!







_*SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO OOOOO OOOORE!!!







*_

~Ceadder


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


$10?!!







_*SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO OOOOO OOOORE!!!







*_

~Ceadder










Boxed, with all fittings and manual


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


$10?!!







_*SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO OOOOO OOOORE!!!







*_

~Ceadder










^^this


----------



## Ceadderman

I only wish I'dve known about it. My mother is looking for a new Case and I'm trying to get her turned onto the 912. She's not exactly fighting it but @ $10 she woulda jumped on it like it was the last item in a whites sale.









~Ceadder


----------



## dgio21

Haf x just arrived in the mail yesterday. Thing is awesome and huge! I put it back in the box though because I'm not gonna be workin on it until I receive my other parts at the end of next month. A couple of the mesh inserts were just rattling inside the box. was a little scared when I took the case out. It was fine though since they snapped back in just fine. Can't wait to work in it


----------



## THC Butterz

Haf X on sale @ newegg today http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119225&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080911&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080911-_-EMC-080911-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119225-L05D


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Haf 912 users

question

of this fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d=1&name=200mm

apart from the CM ones, which ones can be installed in the top area ??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Haf 912 users

question

of this fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d=1&name=200mm

apart from the CM ones, which ones can be installed in the top area ??


I'm pretty sure they all will but I know for a fact the Antec Big Boy would fit because it's the same fan as the stock HAF 200s'. Just a different badge on it.









I really doubt their rated speed though. It says 134 cfm. CM 200s' are rated at 110 +/- 10%.









~Ceadder


----------



## xTweetyBird

Add Me.


----------



## Worple

Hello I have a HAF X nVidia Edition with a 360 xspc rad at the top and a 240 on the back of the case. I wanted to know if anyone here ever removed three of the hard drive racks and put a 240 rad on the bottom of the case?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Worple*


Hello I have a HAF X nVidia Edition with a 360 xspc rad at the top and a 240 on the back of the case. I wanted to know if anyone here ever removed three of the hard drive racks and put a 240 rad on the bottom of the case?


It has been done, either with partial removal of the cage, or complete removal.


----------



## KayinAngel

Hey there. Soon to be joining the Haf-X club, but have a quick question to owners I can't seem to find a real answer to myself:

Is only the front fan an LED fan ? Is that the same for the Haf-X Blue version ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Worple

Thank you sir







I think thats just what I will do


----------



## Worple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KayinAngel*


Hey there. Soon to be joining the Haf-X club, but have a quick question to owners I can't seem to find a real answer to myself:

Is only the front fan an LED fan ? Is that the same for the Haf-X Blue version ?

Thanks in advance.


Yes sir it is. I changed all the other fans in my case to LED


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KayinAngel;14535417*
> Hey there. Soon to be joining the Haf-X club, but have a quick question to owners I can't seem to find a real answer to myself:
> 
> Is only the front fan an LED fan ? Is that the same for the Haf-X Blue version ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The front fan in the standard is LED all others non LED.

All fans in the Blue version are LED.










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cwolfer

Received my HAF-932 yesterday.

There are no words for how extraordinarily pissed I am at Cooler Master for 1) not including the allen wrench to remove the top fan and 2) making the screws of a size that a standard pack of allen wrenches from home depot can't remove it.

Two days I've had to delay putting my machine together because of that damned top fan (first day: oh, no allen wrench, I'll go buy em tomorrow; second day: I bought them...oh, they don't fit).

What an awful, stupid design. What's it cost extra to include the right size allen wrench? $0.30?

And what IS the right size allen wrench?


----------



## itzzjason

where can i buy the haf x for the lowest price? (including shipping)

i'm located in NY, USA


----------



## Castle02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cwolfer;14538819*
> Received my HAF-932 yesterday.
> 
> There are no words for how extraordinarily pissed I am at Cooler Master for 1) not including the allen wrench to remove the top fan and 2) making the screws of a size that a standard pack of allen wrenches from home depot can't remove it.
> 
> Two days I've had to delay putting my machine together because of that damned top fan (first day: oh, no allen wrench, I'll go buy em tomorrow; second day: I bought them...oh, they don't fit).
> 
> What an awful, stupid design. What's it cost extra to include the right size allen wrench? $0.30?
> 
> And what IS the right size allen wrench?


It is a 3mm wrench.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason;14538884*
> where can i buy the haf x for the lowest price? (including shipping)
> 
> i'm located in NY, USA


This is the cheapest I know. I'm unsure of shipping charges, but it's good place to start.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worple;14534466*
> Hello I have a HAF X nVidia Edition with a 360 xspc rad at the top and a 240 on the back of the case. I wanted to know if anyone here ever removed three of the hard drive racks and put a 240 rad on the bottom of the case?


Yes I did.
I removed 3 of the bottom HDD bays to fit a 240 in the bottom.
I only need two HDDs anywho.


----------



## itzzjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14539331*
> This is the cheapest I know. I'm unsure of shipping charges, but it's good place to start.


hmm i don't know...it's refurbished though


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason;14539728*
> hmm i don't know...it's refurbished though


Yeah, but you're buying it directly from the manufacturer. I can't imagine it would be of poor quality.


----------



## Munroe7

add me

HAF X FTW


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Yeah, but you're buying it directly from the manufacturer. I can't imagine it would be of poor quality.


I don't know how much CM has the X for, but they have pretty spensive shipping costs.

I would check Newegg.com and look for an open box or see what the price is at CM and see if Newegg's price beats it. If there is a Fry's close by check there too, even though I hate sending people to that place. Shoddy business practices at the Portland, OR store.

But yeah I would check around Amazon.com has Free shipping on something like that. Forget the amount but I'm pretty sure that HAF X qualifies for their Super Saver shipping.









~Ceadder


----------



## itzzjason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Yeah, but you're buying it directly from the manufacturer. I can't imagine it would be of poor quality.


with shipping, it's more expensive than newegg's brand new

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I don't know how much CM has the X for, but they have pretty spensive shipping costs.

I would check Newegg.com and look for an open box or see what the price is at CM and see if Newegg's price beats it. If there is a Fry's close by check there too, even though I hate sending people to that place. Shoddy business practices at the Portland, OR store.

But yeah I would check around Amazon.com has Free shipping on something like that. Forget the amount but I'm pretty sure that HAF X qualifies for their Super Saver shipping.









~Ceadder










amazon still charges tax though. tigerdirect is cheapest right now


----------



## Cwolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castle02;14539212*
> It is a 3mm wrench.


Thanks.

Any technical reason they went with the hex key screws for the top fan rather than the normal screws like they did elsewhere?


----------



## Bacchus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anand_n*


Did you managed to install the optional 200 mm fan with the screws which came with the fan?

I heard that default 200 mm fan screws are not compatible. That's why I asked the query.


I dont know if this issue was fix, there are several page to read but anyway. If you hold the fan corner tightly will you use either the screws that come with it or those with the case, they will carve a path through the plastic and it will fit. All you need is a good Philips and good muscles.

just sharing...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


hey guys, i looked through my bag of screws with the haf x....use the screws that have BLUE LOCTITE on it...those are the correct sizes for the optional 200mm fan on top

i was super confused at first...the screws that came with the 200mm cooler master megaflow fan did not fit the hole....so i looked around my screw bag from the haf x case....and i finally found the right one...its the one with the blue loc tite on it!


thanks a lot for that!


----------



## Kieran

Hi guys, i'm considering buying either a HAF 932 or a HAF X. Which one do you think will be best for my kind of setup keeping in mind that i plan on watercooling my CPU and maybe crossfiring in the future?


----------



## Worple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


Hi guys, i'm considering buying either a HAF 932 or a HAF X. Which one do you think will be best for my kind of setup keeping in mind that i plan on watercooling my CPU and maybe crossfiring in the future?


I dont know about the 932. But I know the Haf X is BIG!! I have sli and 2 water loops and I have alot of room for it all. If ever I move to a new case it can be a home for my chiwawa


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran;14544397*
> Hi guys, i'm considering buying either a HAF 932 or a HAF X. Which one do you think will be best for my kind of setup keeping in mind that i plan on watercooling my CPU and maybe crossfiring in the future?


932 is just as big, but HAF X got a little extra room in it with the removable top feature allowing the mounting of a Radiator. I can mount a Radiator in the top of my 932, but if I didn't have it and was looking for a little more wiggle room I'd get the X.

Also helps that it has 9 slots instead of 7 like the 932 has. But CM could do that when they removed the ability to mount the PSU in the top. Otherwise everything is pretty much the same. Some minor differences of course.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MMJA

I'll get a HAF X so it can handle any motherboard and graphics card configuration you can throw at it at present.


----------



## Duplicated

I wonder why my X's top fan panel is connected with the power button panel







In the damn maunal, it was clearly shown that the front panel and top fans panel are two separate pieces.

Almost ripped the wires apart accidentally when I flip the top fan to change the airflow direction


----------



## DEEBS808

A few pics of my Haf x I decided to paint.Pictures suck on my wifes camera.Side panels are still being painted will post more pics when finished.


----------



## pwnography6

Im nearly done on my bloodlines haf-x build peeps here are a few pics.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14555460*
> Im nearly done on my bloodlines haf-x build peeps here are a few pics.


Nice. I like the Green and Black - kinda like the nVidia edition, only not at all nauseating to look at... seriously, why didn't they pick a slightly darker green like the one you chose? I woulda bought it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N;14504189*
> Alas I can't join the group, but I thought I'd share my good fortune. My brother's PC was in one of the cheap, flesh-slicing cases we all know and hate. Randomly I decided to check Kijiji today, which I almost never do. Someone had put up a 'poorly painted' HAF 912 on there a few minutes earlier, so I went on behalf of my brother (which he didn't know about at the time, I had everything transferred by the time he got home) expecting to see something that desperately needed sanding and respraying. Instead i found this. It does have chipped paint, but only inside and has no window. And I bought it for $10.
> Anyways, I just thought I'd post how impressed I was, having never bought a Cooler Master before
> 
> (sorry for the picture quality)


Its it painted a metallic color?


----------



## Colin_MC

Pls add me to the club

HAF922


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC;14568049*
> Pls add me to the club
> 
> HAF922


Beautifully industrial. The Noctua looks fantastic in there.


----------



## zainu

heres mine..


----------



## Plagasx

Hey guys,

I'm planning on getting the Corsair H100 cooler and I have a haf X...

Would I have to take out my top 200mm fans in order to install the h100?? Or can I still keep them in?


----------



## chfields

Add me please....Here is the only pic I have at the moment.....


----------



## Colin_MC

Additional pics.
Recent one with P67 board and external view.


----------



## Erick Silver

Soooooooo.............

The Top stock 200mm fan in my HAF922 is not spinning up at start up and when I try ti get it spinning it does not. Time to replace it. But, do I replace it with another 200mm or do I go the 2x 120mm??

This is the question I pose to you, the Masters of the HAF World.


----------



## BlackVenom

Will any of the Corsair H line fit in the top of the 932? I'm liking the looks of the h100. : )

Thanks!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;14576581*
> Will any of the Corsair H line fit in the top of the 932? I'm liking the looks of the h100. : )
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I know the 50 and 70, and I believe the 100 would fit as well.


----------



## HiLuckyB

A H100 is small compared to my RX360 and RX120 loop







It would every easy to fit a H100.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey my question was asked first. Christ. Its not a water cooling setup so it does not deserve an answer or even a thought???


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14577240*
> Hey my question was asked first. Christ. Its not a water cooling setup so it does not deserve an answer or even a thought???


There hasn't been much activity during the 7 hours between your posted question plus this post. It's the weekend and people do other stuff as well. This question has been answered so many times already that I am actually surprised no one has said to "do research". Good thing about researching is that you learn so many different things and sometimes even get to find a special tip/hint to help you out BIG TIME.

Now, if you are only going to use it as an exhaust, either way. It's really up to you and what you look for in a fan. Compare cost, noise levels and air flow. I'd stick to 200mm fans personally because you can get a good amount of airflow (100+ cfm) with minimal noise. Put 2x120mm fans in there and you you may have to tweak them a bit depending on how much you like/dislike the noise they produce. I did get good results with this setup back when I had a 922. Also, check around looking for fans that are good in the horizontal position as well... SPECIALLY if you go the 2x120mm route. Bearings have to do with this. The cheaper sleeve bearing I believe tend to last less when in the horizontal position like this.

For 120mm you may want to consider Gentle Typhoon AP-series fans. The 14, 15 or the newer (if available) 2150 RPM series.

Also, there is a post about doing maintenance on fans. Have you tried that? Maybe your 200mm fan just needs to be oiled up. But, for that I will let you have some fun and look for that particular post. Go to the Yate Loon fan club, head to the first post and if I am not mistaken, you will find a link to the post there. If not, it's just a few pages away from the OP in that thread.

Good luck.

EDIT: What the heck, I'll find it for you. Go here on the fan maintenance thing I mentioned.


----------



## itzzjason

It says that the HAF X has two (2) 2.5" bays that's converted from the 5.25" bays. Based on the pics, looks like it's the bottom (2) 5.25" that are converted into 2.5" bays

Can I convert these back to 5.25" bays? Can I remove the SATA plug thing behind the 2.5" bays? What about the tool-less bracket thingy?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason;14578593*
> It says that the HAF X has two (2) 2.5" bays that's converted from the 5.25" bays. Based on the pics, looks like it's the bottom (2) 5.25" that are converted into 2.5" bays
> 
> Can I convert these back to 5.25" bays? Can I remove the SATA plug thing behind the 2.5" bays? What about the tool-less bracket thingy?


You can change it to another position without problems

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagasx;14571684*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Corsair H100 cooler and I have a haf X...
> 
> Would I have to take out my top 200mm fans in order to install the h100?? Or can I still keep them in?


I'm planning on going the same route, and it looks like there will not be room for either 200 fan to be installed with the H100. It's a 240 rad (which are actually a little long than 240), so by default, it's taking up more space than a 200mm fan - at least along 1 axis - and is probably encroaching on the space for the other 200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14575893*
> Soooooooo.............
> 
> The Top stock 200mm fan in my HAF922 is not spinning up at start up and when I try ti get it spinning it does not. Time to replace it. But, do I replace it with another 200mm or do I go the 2x 120mm??
> 
> This is the question I pose to you, the Masters of the HAF World.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14577240*
> Hey my question was asked first. Christ. Its not a water cooling setup so it does not deserve an answer or even a thought???


Technically, no it wasn't asked first. And the reason your question wasn't answered right away is that the answer is a matter of personal preference - while Plagasx's answer was one of quantifiable dimensions.
To answer it any way. 2x120s will move slightly more air, while making more noise, and 1x 200 will move slightly less than 2x 120s, while being a lot quieter. So, which do you prefer? a Cool, but loud computer, or very slightly warmer (a warmth that can be counter-acted by properly arranged air flow, mind you), but much quieter computer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason;14578593*
> It says that the HAF X has two (2) 2.5" bays that's converted from the 5.25" bays. Based on the pics, looks like it's the bottom (2) 5.25" that are converted into 2.5" bays
> 
> Can I convert these back to 5.25" bays? Can I remove the SATA plug thing behind the 2.5" bays? What about the tool-less bracket thingy?


Those bottom two bays are Hop Swap bays, and are still technically 5.25" bays. When you pull them out, you'll discover each is it's own tray with mounting holes for 3.5 and 2.5 HDD/SSDs, and each lines up with a SATA back plate.
You can remove that back plate, just a couple phillips screws if memory serves. There are no tool-less brackets for those bottom two bays, however, you can purchase those brackets from the CM store and install them yourself (along with the cover plates to match the rest of the bays, if you so wish).

Personally, I don't see why you would have to remove the SATA back plate. I *think* you could just buy and install the push-button brackets, and push what ever (SATA) drive you want back into it. Of course, if you're putting a res, controller, or something that is not a SATA device in there, you should probably take that back plate out - but save it. Those Hot Swap bays came in more use than I thought they would.


----------



## Ceadderman

My 200s' are up for sale...

If you're considering buying a 200 for your case I'm selling 2 Red LED 200s' and 2 plain 200s' because I'm going watercooling and won't be able to use them. Of the 5 I have I'm only going to be using one. The ones I am selling have only been vertically mounted. So help a fellow HAF owner out if you're going to be getting one anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Erick Silver

Sorry about the attitude guys. It was 5am and I could not get to sleep. I was not in the best of moods yet it was no reason to get cranky with you lot.

"Quantifiable Dimensions"??? Holy smokes!! Someone read their daily encyclopedia quota today!

I was asking from a shear performance aspect of it. Alot of the fan research in here has been done for the 932 and the X with the different door combinations. But I do not recall any on the 922 with the options available. I do not have the stock door on my 922 so I do not have the vented side panel. I figured that this would affect the airflow a bit.

Again my apolgies on my attitude.

Also, I was looking at whether the 200mm Megaflow Red LED would offer more light than 2x120MM CM R4 Red LED would? Its kinda dark in my case and with my Xiggy DK exhausting to the top exhaust fan Light is kinda at a premium.

Cost wise off Newegg the Megaflow is $19.99 and 2x120mm are $9.99 each so price wise there is no difference really.

The bearing issue concerns me a bit. Megaflow has a sleeve bearing and the R4s have a "Long Life Sleeave bearing". Whatever that means. I wanna make sure that I get something that is going to last for a bit.

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14576602*
> Yes, I know the 50 and 70, and I believe the 100 would fit as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14576692*
> A H100 is small compared to my RX360 and RX120 loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would every easy to fit a H100.


Thanks, but I wasn't worried about its size, exactly, but how it will screw in being a 120*240mm rad and the case designed for 200mm or what have you.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*


Thanks, but I wasn't worried about its size, exactly, but how it will screw in being a 120*240mm rad and the case designed for 200mm or what have you.


Sounds like your just over thinking it, It has mounting holes for the 200 fan or 3 120 fans. It's really simple when you look at it


----------



## DarkHollow

Basically the 240 rad has 120mm screw spacing so it will mount in the case just fine. Not that I see a reason to go with the H100 but that's beyond the point.

Anyways I was actually trying to find out if people still use heatercores for WC. I have a core that I wanted to try and get rid of fairly cheap.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14579261*
> Sorry about the attitude guys. It was 5am and I could not get to sleep. I was not in the best of moods yet it was no reason to get cranky with you lot.
> 
> "Quantifiable Dimensions"??? Holy smokes!! Someone read their daily encyclopedia quota today!
> 
> I was asking from a shear performance aspect of it. Alot of the fan research in here has been done for the 932 and the X with the different door combinations. But I do not recall any on the 922 with the options available. I do not have the stock door on my 922 so I do not have the vented side panel. I figured that this would affect the airflow a bit.
> 
> Again my apolgies on my attitude.
> 
> Also, I was looking at whether the 200mm Megaflow Red LED would offer more light than 2x120MM CM R4 Red LED would? Its kinda dark in my case and with my Xiggy DK exhausting to the top exhaust fan Light is kinda at a premium.
> 
> Cost wise off Newegg the Megaflow is $19.99 and 2x120mm are $9.99 each so price wise there is no difference really.
> 
> The bearing issue concerns me a bit. Megaflow has a sleeve bearing and the R4s have a "Long Life Sleeave bearing". Whatever that means. I wanna make sure that I get something that is going to last for a bit.
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys.


No worries... Happens to the best of us.

You do point out something though. Not too many 922's going back and forth in this thread because most of us have gone water cooling. Foir that, we have gone with 932's and X's. The 922 isn't as WC'ing friendly but it can be done. Maybe that was your perception that no one was answering as well. Consider coming to the dark side young Anakin???

Case flow dynamics is basically the same in a 922 as the higher end cases. Just keep in mind the followi9ng:

Front fan is intake
Side fan is intake
Rear fan is exhaust
Top fan is exhaust
Bottom fan is intake (but mostly on an optional basis - I use iot to feed cool air to my GPU cooler for example).

Since you have no side intake fans, I'd use that bottom fan - no questions asked. I believe that in the 922 it is a 120mm.

Regarding the bearings, follow that maintenance link I posted for you. If you do that bearing oiling, you should have good bearing life on any sleeve bearing fans. Otherwise, there are many good (all though more expensive) non-sleeve bearing fans out there. Extended life sleeve bearing fans are supposed to be better than normal sleeve bearing fans. It's a step up really. Also, I may be mistaken but I believe sleeve bearing fans are also noisier but I really can't say for sure.

On 200mm fans, careful... they may state the same size but the hole alignment may be off. You can install it by doing some modding though. Not sure what modding would be needed though so that, my friend, you will need to look up. Otherwise, the 200mm fans Ceaddarman is offering are a good choice. They are guaranteed to fit without modding.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14589268*
> No worries... Happens to the best of us.
> 
> You do point out something though. Not too many 922's going back and forth in this thread because most of us have gone water cooling. Foir that, we have gone with 932's and X's. The 922 isn't as WC'ing friendly but it can be done. Maybe that was your perception that no one was answering as well. Consider coming to the dark side young Anakin???
> 
> Case flow dynamics is basically the same in a 922 as the higher end cases. Just keep in mind the followi9ng:
> 
> Front fan is intake
> Side fan is intake
> Rear fan is exhaust
> Top fan is exhaust
> Bottom fan is intake (but mostly on an optional basis - I use iot to feed cool air to my GPU cooler for example).
> 
> Since you have no side intake fans, I'd use that bottom fan - no questions asked. I believe that in the 922 it is a 120mm.
> 
> Regarding the bearings, follow that maintenance link I posted for you. If you do that bearing oiling, you should have good bearing life on any sleeve bearing fans. Otherwise, there are many good (all though more expensive) non-sleeve bearing fans out there. Extended life sleeve bearing fans are supposed to be better than normal sleeve bearing fans. It's a step up really. Also, I may be mistaken but I believe sleeve bearing fans are also noisier but I really can't say for sure.
> 
> On 200mm fans, careful... they may state the same size but the hole alignment may be off. You can install it by doing some modding though. Not sure what modding would be needed though so that, my friend, you will need to look up. Otherwise, the 200mm fans Ceaddarman is offering are a good choice. They are guaranteed to fit without modding.


Yeah I would love to go with a custom loop but will probably just go with an H100 setup eventually. Would like to water cool my gpu as well but apparently 450s don't get hot enough to warrant it. I wanna do it anyways. That's a ways off still due to my financial situation.

Yeah its a 120mm at the case bottom. Need to get an R4 and put it in there. Case interior needs more red light.

I skimmed through that maint guide and sub'd it so I can go back to it later.

I was pricing the CM Megaflows and the CM R4's on newegg. 2x120MM R4s are a few cents shy of the price of 1x Megaflow. Not sure which way I am gonna go. Caedderman pricing is the same as new. But his are sleeved and I like that kind of thing. Gonna see what todays paycheck says and see what I can work past the fiance.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


"Quantifiable Dimensions"??? Holy smokes!! Someone read their daily encyclopedia quota today!


Naw, I just have a massive vocabulary. Normally, I keep it under wraps because a lot of people have similar reactions to the one you had.

But, anyways, 5am explains that. Been there, done that.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*


Naw, I just have a massive vocabulary. Normally, I keep it under wraps because a lot of people have similar reactions to the one you had.

But, anyways, 5am explains that. Been there, done that.


That... and a pesky fiancee???


----------



## DEEBS808

Side panels finished and mounted.Came out pretty nice for my first mod and paint job.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Add me pls..

Here's my 932 I've been working on


----------



## Ceadderman

That's pretty kewl there Deebs. If you could round out the two corner spots and run a single piece of trim that would look Primo.









Love the grey color scheme though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DEEBS808

yeah I know.Ill see.I just went off the old window.I really like the grey theme.I also did my sleeving in grey and silver from FTW.Should look better when it is all together.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Reminds me of my old ship... Fond memories.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14597977*
> Add me pls..
> 
> Here's my 932 I've been working on


Dual GTX460s, and not SLI'd?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14601563*
> Dual GTX460s, and not SLI'd?


Can't fold in SLI









I do SLI them for gaming though.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14597977*
> Add me pls..
> 
> Here's my 932 I've been working on


Looks good


----------



## MMJA

Did you have problems with the tool less expansion slots?

Your pics reassured me that if I do get a Corsair H100 I can run push/pull


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14609939*
> Did you have problems with the tool less expansion slots?
> 
> Your pics reassured me that if I do get a Corsair H100 I can run push/pull


The tool-less Expansion slots are easily removed for a much cleaner setup. I snapped one of the tabs off the end of one of mine. Soon as I did that I decided to just replace the whole bloody mess. Yeah they're kinda cool, but no one clip is the same thickness. I snapped that tab just trying to finagle my CPU into place and lock it in. soon as I can I'm going to get some plugs to fill the openings.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14611082*
> The tool-less Expansion slots are easily removed for a much cleaner setup. I snapped one of the tabs off the end of one of mine. Soon as I did that I decided to just replace the whole bloody mess. Yeah they're kinda cool, but no one clip is the same thickness. I snapped that tab just trying to finagle my CPU into place and lock it in. soon as I can I'm going to get some plugs to fill the openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


tool-less slot and cpu?? don't you mean GPU??


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14609939*
> Did you have problems with the tool less expansion slots?
> 
> Your pics reassured me that if I do get a Corsair H100 I can run push/pull


The previous owner (on OCN) had replaced the Tool-less plastic expansion slots with thumb screws.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14611129*
> tool-less slot and cpu?? don't you mean GPU??


Yup my old fingers couldn't keep up with my thoughts.







lol

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pure_cure

anyone know where i can pick up spare wheels for my haf x nvidia?
local retailers aren't much help


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14602901*
> Can't fold in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do SLI them for gaming though.


That's good to know actually, since I've never been cool enough to have Dual-GPUs - but that seems like the most likely upgrade path at the moment for me. Nice to know you can't fold with SLI'd GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure;14614466*
> anyone know where i can pick up spare wheels for my haf x nvidia?
> local retailers aren't much help


Normally, I would say 'check the CM store' - but it would seem they don't carry them.
So, you can check these out instead:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=3179
Not sure if they'll fit though, no measurements are given.
If you're wary about those, you can try your hand at modding some lian-li casters onto your HAF.

How'd you break them anyway? A friend of mine, when he put the wheels on his 932, rode it down the hall of our dorm crying "Yipi-eye-ki-yeah!"
I always assumed the wheels that came with HAF cases were reasonably bullet proof after that...


----------



## MMJA

I'm looking for some replacement casters for my HAF 932 as well. The brake tab on one of the wheels has snapped off so the brakes are constantly on on that wheel.


----------



## DarkHollow

You can fold with them in SLI, or at least the 275s I have can. Also there is no reason you couldn't have a SLI bridge on them even when folding.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14615214*
> You can fold with them in SLI, or at least the 275s I have can. Also there is no reason you couldn't have a SLI bridge on them even when folding.


That's not what I'm seeing - and I know of at least 100 other folding rigs experiencing the same thing (Gaming/Folding Club). As soon as I enable SLI they will not fold. After gaming I must disable SLI, unhook the bridge, and reboot the system.

Here's more discussion on the subject. As you can see it's pretty conflicting information from beginning to end.

Stanford says it's possible too, but again it's not working for most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *folding.stanford.edu*
> SLI or Crossfire does not have to be disabled to run the GPU client. However, SLI and CF cannot be used to make a dual GPU card or cards perform like one super GPU. The SLI and CF link does not have enough bandwidth to support that functionality. Run one FAH GPU client for each GPU chip.
> If you are running multiple GPU cards with SLI or Crossfire, you may need to extend the desktop for the client to recognize multiple GPUs.


Besides I fold 24/7 and only game a few hours on the weekend.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure;14614466*
> anyone know where i can pick up spare wheels for my haf x nvidia?
> local retailers aren't much help


Directly from CM. Just fill out this part request form and they will contact you via email.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14615046*
> I'm looking for some replacement casters for my HAF 932 as well. The brake tab on one of the wheels has snapped off so the brakes are constantly on on that wheel.


You can buy 932 wheels from the CM Store.


----------



## coleweezy23

hey all, so maybe two weeks ago i came on here and asked for recommendations on led fans and led stick. finally got it all put together and built back a few days ago, here's the pictures. thanks for all your help


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14616238*
> You can buy 932 wheels from the CM Store.


I'm 99.9% sure that those wheel will work on either the 932 or X - but then again, I've never tried swapping wheels between cases.


----------



## Ceadderman

As far as I know those are the same wheels for both.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## sirsaechao

Specs: Cooler Master HAF 912, AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 Ghz Quad core processor, Cooler Master Hyper 212+ cooler, 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 RAM, MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum motherboard, Silverstone fan controller, 750GB Hitachi HDD, Zotac GeForce GTX 550 Ti, OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W Modular, ASUS DVD/CD RW, (2) Cooler Master Megaflow, Windows 7 Pro 64-bit.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14616839*
> I'm 99.9% sure that those wheel will work on either the 932 or X - but then again, I've never tried swapping wheels between cases.


Your probably right, but there are other products on the CM store that say 932 in title, but have a note in the description that it would also fit a X, so either they left that information out on the wheels or it in fact doesn't fit for whatever reason. Someone try it out


----------



## suicideidiot321

i wanted a cool gpu fan like the 932 advanced and x get, so i made something up myself!

im gonna make a duct for it possibly as well

it actually has helped temps, the card idles alot lower on automatic fan speed


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14624153*
> i wanted a cool gpu fan like the 932 advanced and x get, so i made something up myself!
> 
> im gonna make a duct for it possibly as well
> 
> it actually has helped temps, the card idles alot lower on automatic fan speed


nifty idea there!


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;14624293*
> nifty idea there!


thanks!









i was sifting through my giant tower of computer stuff and found that extra 92mm and decided to put it to use.

i wont have an perfectly good fans just SITTING there! That would be wasteful!
















btw that qoute in your sig about bragging rights=truth


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14624153*
> i wanted a cool gpu fan like the 932 advanced and x get, so i made something up myself!
> 
> im gonna make a duct for it possibly as well
> 
> it actually has helped temps, the card idles alot lower on automatic fan speed


I had to do this on my HAF-X cause the 580 Lightning is too long to use the shroud.


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14624461*
> I had to do this on my HAF-X cause the 580 Lightning is too long to use the shroud.


i thought my 4870x2 was big! how big is that 580??


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14624622*
> i thought my 4870x2 was big! how big is that 580??


I'm not sure how long it is, never measured it. The Lightning is a little bigger than a standard 580.


----------



## suicideidiot321

oh i see. oh well, who needs the special duct anyways amirite? thats what zipties are for!


----------



## Klue22

:wheee:OP has been updated!









The 912 group gained *one* additional member and increased to a total of *50* members!
The 922 group gained *one* member and increased to *180* members!
The 932 group gained *five* members and increased to a measly *652* members!
The X group gained *three* members and increased to a substantial *212* members!

Also there have yet to be any nominations for the August HoF so I'll still accept nominations through the 21st.

And in other very exciting news, I am pleased to announce the (impending) start of a new contest!
Starting in the month of September, not only will we be having a Haf rig Hall of Fame but we will also Haf Club Member Hall of Fame. This is because there are many of you out there who can't afford, or do not have the time to deck out your rigs with all sorts of fancy accessories. Yet you still keep this thread alive and tirelessly help out new members and grizzled veterans alike. So everyone be thinking about who you'd like to nominate for this contest as well. I'll accept nominations via this thread or in PM. I'll also be adding a dedicated banner for these fine members once I gain access to my main rig again.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not sure who to nominate but I think I'll nominate lawrencendlw for Club Member.









There are quite a few I could nominate though.









I respectfully decline HoF nominations at this time. System isn't anywhere near where I want it to be. Though it is getting there slowly but shirley.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## suicideidiot321

alright! lets do this thing!

and on this topic-there are ALOT of 932 owners!

also, i own an haf 912 as well, but the list doesnt have me?
are you limited to only 1 list?


----------



## Ceadderman

You're gonna get what you get and you're gonna like it mister.









j/k









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*


alright! lets do this thing!

and on this topic-there are ALOT of 932 owners!

also, i own an haf 912 as well, but the list doesnt have me?
are you limited to only 1 list?


Didn't see that you posted your 912 as well, added you to the other list.


----------



## Jeppzer

I have nomed! Have you?! Nom someone today and get a free cookie*!

*It's digital cookies. But still, cookies.


----------



## suicideidiot321

lol thanks for the fix, it was no big deal anyways









my 912 isnt in use, im still deciding what to do with it

prolly mod the bananas out of it









and any recommendations on what to use for my custom gpu duct?
im going with a smaller fan (my preference) and i wanna direct the air better. So i need to figure out a material to use. Prefferably cheap and easy to work with









ps:how do i nominate?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14636807*
> ps:how do i nominate?


Either PM me or post in the thread.

Template below:

Code:



Code:


I nominate [insert name of user here]


----------



## GhostDog99

Here is my HAF X


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14636807*
> and any recommendations on what to use for my custom gpu duct?
> im going with a smaller fan (my preference) and i wanna direct the air better. So i need to figure out a material to use. Prefferably cheap and easy to work with


I would imagine something like Sheet aluminum would be best. Easy to fold, drill and rivet, and not terribly expensive. You could then do some custom painting - just be sure do a light sanding and apply a primer first.

Acrylic was my next thought, but unless you've worked with it before, it can be a little tricky (the glue is actually an acid that melts the acrylic a little so you can stick two piece together; nasty stuff), but if you know what you're doing, you can get some spectacular results with light-up fans. You could route out a logo (less than 3/16 of an inch deep, probably want a round-nose, without smoothing, so it just looks white and has a rough texture) and that would look awesome when you lit it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99;14639720*
> Here is my HAF X


I don't recognize the memory cooling block. In fact, it doesn't look like any memory cooling block I've ever seen (doesn't wrap around the memory - does it just sit on top?).


----------



## Ceadderman

That's an EK Dominator block and yes it just sits on top of the RAM and is held in place by the stock RAM sinks. Bitspower has the same thing but with Red and Clear plexi.









I kinda wish I'd held onto my Doms when looking at that setup.









~Ceadder


----------



## GhostDog99

thats right it is and ek ram bluck

i was thinking of taking evrey thing a part to make a clener look

and cleen the loops so thare will be a update soon


----------



## scaz

Looks like EK just made a ton of money off GhostDog99. Looks great though!


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Why do I feel like Koolance's memory blocks are much better at their jobs?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;14643638*
> Looks like EK just made a ton of money off GhostDog99. Looks great though!


Lol that's right mate









And thanks


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14643749*
> Why do I feel like Koolance's memory blocks are much better at their jobs?


That is just your feeing mate
Ram dos not even really need to be
Water coold Thay dot get that hot any way
I just like the look of it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14643749*
> Why do I feel like Koolance's memory blocks are much better at their jobs?


I don't think so. Considering that Doms come with very nice heatsinks already on them, why would you want to remove them to install the same thing in order to mount the Koolance one in place? Makes better sense to use the TIM material that comes with the Doms and mount the block in place using the stock threaded seats.

If EK's design wasn't good I seriously doubt that Bitspower would copy it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Castle02

Nice build Ghostdog.


----------



## MMJA

Just installed my sleeved extensions, most challenging thing was figuring out how to manage all the extra cables behind the mobo tray.

Before:



















After:


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14640727*
> I would imagine something like Sheet aluminum would be best. Easy to fold, drill and rivet, and not terribly expensive. You could then do some custom painting - just be sure do a light sanding and apply a primer first.
> 
> Acrylic was my next thought, but unless you've worked with it before, it can be a little tricky (the glue is actually an acid that melts the acrylic a little so you can stick two piece together; nasty stuff), but if you know what you're doing, you can get some spectacular results with light-up fans. You could route out a logo (less than 3/16 of an inch deep, probably want a round-nose, without smoothing, so it just looks white and has a rough texture) and that would look awesome when you lit it up..


Id love to do acrylic but im new to this type of project, so im leaning towards sheet aluminum...after all its not too pricey i assume. Ill prolly carve a logo into it right before the duct meets the graphics card so it can serve a dual purpose-it can be a vent for the side intake fan AND be a cool feature

and MMJA, where did you get those sleeved extensions? theyre exactly what im looking for (though in a different color)


----------



## pwnography6

OK my HAF-X build is FINALLY nearly done I have it running now with just a few minor mods left to do which is pending on mr postman hurrying up. I will post pics of it 100% finished next week some time .

At the moment its a mess of cables as i am still waiting on molex plugs to finish pci cables , some screws, another LCD screen, fan grills and at the last moment one of my UV CCFL's died so i have upgraded the ccfl's to spectral ccfl bars and hopefully they will light up this uv like it should be done.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14647822*
> 
> and MMJA, where did you get those sleeved extensions? theyre exactly what im looking for (though in a different color)


They are NZXT extensions and I got them off Amazon, you can also get them from www.Performance.pcs.com I had to get them from there because they were the only stores that ship internationally but you can get them from wherever is cheapest/most convenient for you.


----------



## suicideidiot321

oh cool!









im eyeballing some modright ones off of frozen cpu now, some sweet looking sleeving, prolly do blue cause itll match good


----------



## MMJA

Performance PCs also do their own custom sleeved extensions with alternating colours (blue/black, red/black etc.) definitely check them out if you're planning a colour coded build!


----------



## Ceadderman

@pwn... Overkill much? 2 Rads to cool only the CPU? Looks cool and you're ready to go should you change your GPU and get a block for it but you'd probably get better flow removing the rear Rad and keeping it tidy with the 240.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pwnography6

The overkill has just began wait till i have this thing tweaked next week.... and then as soon as bulldozer drops i have some huge rads sitting here to drop in this thing.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castle02;14645367*
> Nice build Ghostdog.


Thanks mate


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14649341*
> Performance PCs also do their own custom sleeved extensions with alternating colours (blue/black, red/black etc.) definitely check them out if you're planning a colour coded build!


I wouldn't have PPCs' sleeve anything for me. I don't mind the stuff they carry but wherever possible I tell em not to bother with the sleeving. That doesn't look too bad but their free service is the cheapest garbage on the planet and they don't give many options to go without. You'd think that they would do better when they don't give you the option. But nooooooooooo ooooo ooo that would mean they have to put in that extra mile.









I would just get the NZXT stuff instead. Unless you have your own sleeving and the experience to do it yourself.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wimmas

Add me to the 912 Advanced please:


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14645774*
> Just installed my sleeved extensions, most challenging thing was figuring out how to manage all the extra cables behind the mobo tray.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Nice. No offense ment but to bad you didn't take the time to paint the inside.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14647946*
> OK my HAF-X build is FINALLY nearly done I have it running now with just a few minor mods left to do which is pending on mr postman hurrying up. I will post pics of it 100% finished next week some time .
> 
> At the moment its a mess of cables as i am still waiting on molex plugs to finish pci cables , some screws, another LCD screen, fan grills and at the last moment one of my UV CCFL's died so i have upgraded the ccfl's to spectral ccfl bars and hopefully they will light up this uv like it should be done.


Always like to see green.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;14656102*
> Nice. No offense ment but to bad you didn't take the time to paint the inside.


No offense taken, you're not the first one to say that so maybe I should go ahead and paint the case.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14656935*
> No offense taken, you're not the first one to say that so maybe I should go ahead and paint the case.


If you do just take your time with it and do it right so it will look good, you can always tell when someone does a quick job


----------



## XRogerX

Wow I love this case , but i do have a question, i have looked here but i cant find where someone has a Noctua NH-D14 on the 932 case with the Side panel on , i want to see if this was gonig to hit or is there a proble in anyways , im still gonig to keep looking but if someone can post a pic or a link that will help with this question i would be greatfull

Thanks Roger


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14649887*
> I wouldn't have PPCs' sleeve anything for me. I don't mind the stuff they carry but wherever possible I tell em not to bother with the sleeving. That doesn't look too bad but their free service is the cheapest garbage on the planet and they don't give many options to go without. You'd think that they would do better when they don't give you the option. But nooooooooooo ooooo ooo that would mean they have to put in that extra mile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just get the NZXT stuff instead. Unless you have your own sleeving and the experience to do it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


naw ill prolly order those modrights unless i find a better alternative. cant find the nzxt in blue and i know i cant do it myself (no time/no skill)

same reason why i cant paint the interior-im just not brave enough to try it yet


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX;14658370*
> Wow I love this case , but i do have a question, i have looked here but i cant find where someone has a Noctua NH-D14 on the 932 case with the Side panel on , i want to see if this was gonig to hit or is there a proble in anyways , im still gonig to keep looking but if someone can post a pic or a link that will help with this question i would be greatfull
> 
> Thanks Roger


I've been on this thread for almost 2 years, and I have yet to see anyone have a problem with ANY cooler hitting the side panel.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14659122*
> I've been on this thread for almost 2 years, and I have yet to see anyone have a problem with ANY cooler hitting the side panel.


i hope not but its still the question if it fits also if you noticed some have big coolers like the Noctua NH-D14 but they dont have the side on always pics with it off, and im only taken about the HAF932 only, i just want to be 100% sure it gonig to fit with the side panel on

So if anyone got the HAF932 case and has a Noctua NH-D14 cooler can you post a pics with the Side Panel on

Thanks Roger


----------



## Nhb93

It will fit, I can with almost 100% certainly tell you it will.


----------



## HWI

What's the width of the 932? If the width of the 932 is the same as the HAF-X then it will fit. My Silver Arrow fits in my HAF-X with ease and the SA is about the same size as the D14.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14659471*
> What's the width of the 932? If the width of the 932 is the same as the HAF-X then it will fit. My Silver Arrow fits in my HAF-X with ease and the SA is about the same size as the D14.


They are the same width I believe.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX;14659407*
> i hope not but its still the question if it fits also if you noticed some have big coolers like the Noctua NH-D14 but they dont have the side on always pics with it off, and im only taken about the HAF932 only, i just want to be 100% sure it gonig to fit with the side panel on
> 
> So if anyone got the HAF932 case and has a Noctua NH-D14 cooler can you post a pics with the Side Panel on
> 
> Thanks Roger


I've got a thermalright venomous x and there's tons of clearance between it and the side fan, the NH-D14 isn't that much taller so it'll be fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

DH14 will fit. The reason you won't find an example here is because there isn't anybody running one in 932 to my knowledge. Papa Smurf used to run DH14 but I never saw pics of that rig that I remember off the top of my pointed little head.









Speaking of Smurf where is he? Haven't seen him in ages it seems.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XRogerX

ok kewl thanks for all the info , well i ordered mine and this is what i went with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119213


----------



## Ceadderman

$160 with Free Shipping is a steal for that case. I paid about $200 including the shipping for mine which is the std 932. Of course this was well over a year ago but the prices don't change too much on the 932. Just gotta have patience, which I didn't have.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

I'd like to nominate pwnography6 for the HAF August.

Check it out here.


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14661227*
> $160 with Free Shipping is a steal for that case. I paid about $200 including the shipping for mine which is the std 932. Of course this was well over a year ago but the prices don't change too much on the 932. Just gotta have patience, which I didn't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


i got my HAF 932 for $120, and that was brand new too

but it was the original, and not the advanced









i still love it though


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14661227*
> $160 with Free Shipping is a steal for that case. I paid about $200 including the shipping for mine which is the std 932. Of course this was well over a year ago but the prices don't change too much on the 932. Just gotta have patience, which I didn't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


wow, I only paid $208.32 retail after tax for my haf-x


----------



## saveme21m

could you guys count me in? im a noob to watercooling and recently bought my haf x..this would be my 1st time..so please go easy on me. wish im good at modding, im still learning though. my haf x is not even half way done, forgive my crappy cables, will start sleeving when my sleeves arrive, still modding my top/side/front panels and more i guess..haf rules!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saveme21m*


could you guys count me in? im a noob to watercooling and recently bought my haf x..this would be my 1st time..so please go easy on me. wish im good at modding, im still learning though. my haf x is not even half way done, forgive my crappy cables, will start sleeving when my sleeves arrive, still modding my top/side/front panels and more i guess..haf rules!











That's pretty hardcore for a "noob", welcome both to the club and to WC.


----------



## MMJA

I kept turning my head thinking the picture was upside down, then I realized you mounted the PSU at the top lol.

EDIT: Wait, the pic is upside down? I'm confused...


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14671199*
> I kept turning my head thinking the picture was upside down, then I realized you mounted the PSU at the top lol.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, the pic is upside down? I'm confused...


He may be running it upside down, basing it off of the "res above the pump rule" and how it looks to flow.


----------



## kevindd992002

If I want to cut out the rear grill of my HAF 922 and leave no fan there, what tool do I need to use and how do I go about the process?

Thanks.


----------



## superhead91

Most people would use a dremel I believe


----------



## kevindd992002

And what part of the rear section should I dremel off? I mean which part of the rear grill?


----------



## superhead91

That I couldn't tell you for sure. I've never done any cutting on my case and I have a 932.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14672430*
> And what part of the rear section should I dremel off? I mean which part of the rear grill?


Why are you going to cut off the grill if the re is not going to be any fan there? I doubt it would improve airflow that much. The reason people typically cut their fan grills is to not only improve airflow but to minimize noise created by the vortex thrown off and banging into the metal. But you don't plan to have a fan there.

If you're still wanting to cut the grill just cut the grill at the edges to keep the hole clean.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

my computer as of this morning, I got a job a few days ago, so it will be undergoing some rapid changes once i start getting paid


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14673724*
> Why are you going to cut off the grill if the re is not going to be any fan there? I doubt it would improve airflow that much. The reason people typically cut their fan grills is to not only improve airflow but to minimize noise created by the vortex thrown off and banging into the metal. But you don't plan to have a fan there.
> 
> If you're still wanting to cut the grill just cut the grill at the edges to keep the hole clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


It's what several members recommend in the Air Cooling section as an effective way of cooling









When you say edges, that's the area inside the four 120mm screw holes right? If somebody could show a pic/diagram that would be much appreciated


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14672430*
> And what part of the rear section should I dremel off? I mean which part of the rear grill?


I removed the rear fan grill on my 932 with a pair of sidecutters, and I made the cuts where the honeycomb meets the case. It left a lot of jagged edges but I haven't gotten around to putting a rubber molding on it. Here's a very rough picture of what it looks like, yes it doesn't look very nice but it's behind the case so no one sees it and it gets the job done.


----------



## A14M3D

Hi I was just wondering how do I paint the front grills on the drive bays?
I have popped them out by straightening out the grill bit and now its seperated
I have some red spray paint which I wish to use but does the grill require any preparing?
The spray paint I have is: plasti-kote satin real red
P.s.
If you are replying to this please could you quote it, thank you


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A14M3D;14677850*
> Hi I was just wondering how do I paint the front grills on the drive bays?
> I have popped them out by straightening out the grill bit and now its seperated
> I have some red spray paint which I wish to use but does the grill require any preparing?
> The spray paint I have is: plasti-kote satin real red
> P.s.
> If you are replying to this please could you quote it, thank you


With light prep no. Basically make sure that the grills are clean and dry. Then hit them with a light coat of paint let them dry and then hit em one more time. You really don't even have to scuff them because there isn't enough flat surface to cause bubbles in the paint.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## liberato87

HAF 912 ROG

full story ...http://www.xtremehardware.it/forum/f142/haf_912_r_o_g_liberato87-27038/#post319397

on the top exhaust I've set a ANTEC BIG BOY FAN. I've to drill out all the frame and also make the holes because they were different.


----------



## A14M3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14678876*
> With light prep no. Basically make sure that the grills are clean and dry. Then hit them with a light coat of paint let them dry and then hit em one more time. You really don't even have to scuff them because there isn't enough flat surface to cause bubbles in the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


So basically no prep is required? Not any sanding or primer? I'm only concerned because the grill already seem to be painted with that gloss black
So just make sure its dust free and dry, then just paint it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A14M3D;14679358*
> So basically no prep is required? Not any sanding or primer? I'm only concerned because the grill already seem to be painted with that gloss black
> So just make sure its dust free and dry, then just paint it?


If you feel better about it you could give the powder coating a light scuffing, but I just made sure that they were dust free and and completely dry after washing them down.

Still look good after a year. I painted every grill to match.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## A14M3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14679517*
> If you feel better about it you could give the powder coating a light scuffing, but I just made sure that they were dust free and and completely dry after washing them down.
> 
> Still look good after a year. I painted every grill to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ohh ok, Wash --> Dry --> Paint
Best to trust someones experience
Powder coating can be like a basecoat then

Btw how long should I wait between each coat?
On my paint spray it says recoat within 4 hours or after 36, what is that meant to mean? It says otherwise it could flake


----------



## IceColdBrewski

The lighting really does not do the color of this red any justice. its deeper red than that. but enjoy my HAF X

Attachment 225561

Attachment 225562

Attachment 225563

Attachment 225564


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^That red, regardless of darkness looks awesome.









I generally let it dry 4 to 6 hours then give it the topcoat. Sorry to get back to you so late, I was bakin cookies.









~Ceadder


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^That red, regardless of darkness looks awesome.









I generally let it dry 4 to 6 hours then give it the topcoat. Sorry to get back to you so late, *I was bakin cookies.







*

~Ceadder










epic


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*


The lighting really does not do the color of this red any justice. its deeper red than that. but enjoy my HAF X

Attachment 225561

Attachment 225562

Attachment 225563

Attachment 225564


As an fyi, you don't need both those Crossfire bridges.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


As an fyi, you don't need both those Crossfire bridges.


Some people like the look of using 2







I really doesn't matter most of the time.


----------



## kevindd992002

Did anyone cut the rear grill of their HAF 922 with a dremel?


----------



## Chi11s

Add Me to the HAF X club please

Don't mind the mess work in progress.









Insides water cooling next phase.









Wire management. Paracord is next step.


----------



## A14M3D

I gave the first coat an hour to dry, on the website of the paint spray I have said recoat within an hours


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chi11s;14684440*
> Add Me to the HAF X club please


What's that blue strap?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A14M3D;14686487*
> I gave the first coat an hour to dry, on the website of the paint spray I have said recoat within an hours


Either way I don't see being a problem. I like letting the coats dry before spraying again otherwise it takes longer for everything to dry when completed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chi11s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14686519*
> What's that blue strap?


It's a handle, I have 2 of them to help carry it.
I just keep the back one off to help with air flow.


----------



## kevindd992002

No help?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


No help?










What kind of help do you want? They told you how to do it. Lots of people do it on their cases whether a 922 or other. But I have never saw anyone who cut it and didn't use a fan. That doesn't really make sense.


----------



## kevindd992002

Well, it's what people in the Air cooling section did and I think they proved it to be a better setup.

Also, if I want to paint my HAF922 interior black what do I need to use and how do I go about it? Can I just let a spraypaint artist do it? Is it better to paint even the Silver-color external of the case black also?


----------



## RonB94GT

Theirs a how paint guide on the first page.


----------



## saveme21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;14671189*
> That's pretty hardcore for a "noob", welcome both to the club and to WC.


thanks - im really a noob at wc and modding - hopefully i could still learn more..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14671199*
> I kept turning my head thinking the picture was upside down, then I realized you mounted the PSU at the top lol.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, the pic is upside down? I'm confused...


i actually edit my mobo tray - from atx modded to btx..








i was happy with the new air flow..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14693437*
> Well, it's what people in the Air cooling section did and I think they proved it to be a better setup.
> 
> Also, if I want to paint my HAF922 interior black what do I need to use and how do I go about it? Can I just let a spraypaint artist do it? Is it better to paint even the Silver-color external of the case black also?


You don't have to have an artist do it. You can do the job yourself. You'll need Self Etching Primer, sandpaper in different grits, masking tape(blue painters tape works best), newspaper or brown paper(found in Paint/Prep isles everywhere) and whichever color you choose to have as your final coat. Would also suggest a couple cans of clear coat to protect the paint. You won't use all the clear but it's good to have enough on hand.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14694092*
> You don't have to have an artist do it. You can do the job yourself. You'll need Self Etching Primer, sandpaper in different grits, masking tape(blue painters tape works best), newspaper or brown paper(found in Paint/Prep isles everywhere) and whichever color you choose to have as your final coat. Would also suggest a couple cans of clear coat to protect the paint. You won't use all the clear but it's good to have enough on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


If I don't want to do it by myself, who would be qualified to do it?









Also, I asked a store locally about painting the case and he said he will use powder coat, is that advisable?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14694331*
> If I don't want to do it by myself, who would be qualified to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I asked a store locally about painting the case and he said he will use powder coat, is that advisable?


For sure. Powder Coating is generally the best way to go. That's what's on the exterior of the HAF cases.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14694331*
> If I don't want to do it by myself, who would be qualified to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I asked a store locally about painting the case and he said he will use powder coat, is that advisable?


If it's worth the money to you then I'd definitely powder coat it. Most people who paint the case themselves do it to save money. A powder coat will most likely look a little better, and be more scratch resistant than a spray paint job.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14684142*
> Did anyone cut the rear grill of their HAF 922 with a dremel?


use jigsaw.
everyone here only know dremel ?
I wondering why everyone here know only dremel







to use dremel to make some cuts is not easy like you guys think, I'm saying to is to make a proper cut not only a hole in any part of your case.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;14697264*
> use jigsaw.
> everyone here only know dremel ?
> I wondering why everyone here know only dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to use dremel to make some cuts is not easy like you guys think, I'm saying to is to make a proper cut not only a hole in any part of your case.


What's a jigsaw?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;14697264*
> use jigsaw.
> everyone here only know dremel ?
> I wondering why everyone here know only dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to use dremel to make some cuts is not easy like you guys think, I'm saying to is to make a proper cut not only a hole in any part of your case.


I used tin snips for mine, the metal is pretty thin so even some side cutters will do.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;14697264*
> use jigsaw.
> everyone here only know dremel ?
> I wondering why everyone here know only dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to use dremel to make some cuts is not easy like you guys think, I'm saying to is to make a proper cut not only a hole in any part of your case.


Actually I would use a drill with a large bit hole cutting body. Make sure to take off the front face plate. Put it on it's face for support and a couple seconds later... VIOLA! hole is completed. But a Dremel is a perfectly acceptable tool and it's plenty up to the task.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

If you go powder coating, just keep in mind that the drive bays and other tight areas will become even tighter, to the point that you may just have to sand some of it off to get things back into place.


----------



## DarkHollow

I now have two dremels







One is the one I started with, 10000 RPM Variable, the other is a used one that only does straight up 35000 RPM







Time to get some diamond bits and I can mod the mobo tray so so easy hahahaha


----------



## geek12

Add Me: HAF 922 http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb404/geek122/?action=view&current=IMAG0163.jpg


----------



## Static|X

Hey guys, I just got a HAF X to replace my Antec 900 v1. First off, as this is my first full tower...wow its huge. I actually have to put it behind my computer desk as it doesn't fit in the "computer" compartment...oh well, its beautiful.

This thing is quiet as hell, probably because they are mostly 200mm fans, the only thing I can hear really is my GTX465's. Since they run in SLI they run hot as hell...I've got the cooling bracket installed, might even throw an 80mm on the VGA bracket...but can I get a fan controller to increase the fan speeds? Or do they run at maximum speed already? I know usually people get fan controllers to quiet things down a bit and turn down the speeds, but I want mine turned up...


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static|X;14708278*
> Hey guys, I just got a HAF X to replace my Antec 900 v1. First off, as this is my first full tower...wow its huge. I actually have to put it behind my computer desk as it doesn't fit in the "computer" compartment...oh well, its beautiful.
> 
> This thing is quiet as hell, probably because they are mostly 200mm fans, the only thing I can hear really is my GTX465's. Since they run in SLI they run hot as hell...I've got the cooling bracket installed, might even throw an 80mm on the VGA bracket...but can I get a fan controller to increase the fan speeds? Or do they run at maximum speed already? I know usually people get fan controllers to quiet things down a bit and turn down the speeds, but I want mine turned up...


Yeah the HAF X is quite the step up in size. Glad you enjoy the case. Unless the fans have a built in switch like antec tri cool 3 speed they're running at their rated 12v speed. You would only be able to turn them down. If you need more cfm you'll have to go with a faster fan.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is powder coating more expensive?


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14708495*
> Is powder coating more expensive?


Than paint? Yes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14702006*
> If you go powder coating, just keep in mind that the drive bays and other tight areas will become even tighter, to the point that you may just have to sand some of it off to get things back into place.


Being that the interior of the 922 is bare metal already I doubt that he'd have to worry too much. The interior of the other HAF cases are PC'ed so if he were to PC one of those then yes that would be more of an issue.Not saying you're wrong but it's less likely to be a factor. I would just explain to the PC'er not to go nutso with the PC in that area.









~Ceadder:drink:

PS... _Fixed_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geek12;14707769*
> Add Me: HAF 922


You know you can post images with Photobucket tags right?


----------



## Barovian

Pretty sure you could run 2 children in SLI with the Haf-X, no problem...


----------



## Ceadderman

Your kid looks like he's not liking being in that cubbyhole.









Doing a build change tonite. 932 Blue Edition with ASUS F1A75-V Pro and A6 3650.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barovian;14711916*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you could run 2 children in SLI with the Haf-X, no problem...


hahahahahaha


----------



## MMJA

LOL your kid looks fascinated with something in the 5.25" bays.


----------



## kevindd992002

I asked a PC modder in our area and it costs around $35 just for powder coating


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14713708*
> I asked a PC modder in our area and it costs around $35 just for powder coating


That's not a lot of money for powder coating IMHO.


----------



## gotendbz1

wow, i just got a 932 and installe da dvd and fan controller and the side looks like this. anyone have an mod to make this look better. I mean come on CM you didn't notice this.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1;14713947*
> wow, i just got a 932 and installe da dvd and fan controller and the side looks like this. anyone have an mod to make this look better. I mean come on CM you didn't notice this.


Electrical tape?









I own 2 CM cases and the little things wrong and could've easily been rectified in the design process with those cases drives me nuts sometimes - I try hard to ignore them though.

The day will come for those cases.


----------



## HarryBnBad

do i still need to say "add me" If so.

Then add me.


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14714083*
> Electrical tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own 2 CM cases and the little things wrong and could've easily been rectified in the design process with those cases drives me nuts sometimes - I try hard to ignore them though.
> 
> The day will come for those cases.


i will try that i was gonna take them out and paint them. everything about the case is nice otherwise but how can you not notice this. lol


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1;14714309*
> i will try that i was gonna take them out and paint them. everything about the case is nice otherwise but how can you not notice this. lol


Other possible ideas: permanent black marker also maybe black nail polish.


----------



## wetfit9

Check your box also, came with a sheet with black squares on it to be placed on the side of the DVD player when install to cover that spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetfit9;14714620*
> Check your box also, came with a sheet with black squares on it to be placed on the side of the DVD player when install to cover that spot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to say that. CM actually DID think of this, you just have to put on stickers, and who doesn't want to play with stickers after a long day of putting together a great looking case?


----------



## bl4ke360

I haven't read through the thread to know if it's been asked yet, but is it possible to add another 200mm fan ontop of the front 200mm fan on the haf 922? Where the drive bays would be. Or would I have to do some modding to make it fit?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14713708*
> I asked a PC modder in our area and it costs around $35 just for powder coating


That's a GREAT price. 2 cans of Paint $16, 2 Cans self Etching Primer is $12, 2 cans Clear Coat is $12. Tape is $3, Paper is anywhere from $.75 to $3.

PC'ing for $35? [email protected]!!! Dude you should seriously jump on that. You won't find anything cheaper.









*Edit* Making a Fan controller look better in a 932...










You can flush mount a 5.25 device...










...enough to be able to put the front grill over it. Only has to go as deep as the knobs will allow...



















Some people reverse mount their bay devices so they are 100% internal. But those are probably a bish to access unless you go doorless.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. I didn't know that was rather cheap







Do you think it's well worth the money if I powdercoat my HAF922? All black including the PCI slots and everything on the external that is bare metal?


----------



## nonstickrudy

Count me in =)


----------



## Break

I recently got the 932 but my god does it suck in dust. Most seemed to be coming from the side intake so i've stuck a high flow dust filter on it to help...


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14715254*
> That's a GREAT price. 2 cans of Paint $16, 2 Cans self Etching Primer is $12, 2 cans Clear Coat is $12. Tape is $3, Paper is anywhere from $.75 to $3.
> 
> PC'ing for $35? [email protected]!!! Dude you should seriously jump on that. You won't find anything cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Dude... theres a $75-$100 minimum @ everywhere I know of in the area, and they would all charge $100 for a full tower at least $35 is a godsend
then again your pricing is different because dude is in the Philippines. so the whole cash system is different


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14718346*
> Dude... theres a $75-$100 minimum @ everywhere I know of in the area, and they would all charge $100 for a full tower at least $35 is a godsend
> then again your pricing is different because dude is in the Philippines. so the whole cash system is different


Then again I would be curious to see their work, like a case they already did.


----------



## kevindd992002

Here's his listing of the mod services he is doing.. You might want to take a look and any comment would be appreciated









http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=6242965

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/tantricmodz/

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/tantricmodz/misc%20modz/

I'm caught between paying for modding my case or not







I'm thinking that I won't even see the effect since the powdercoat would be mostly internal


----------



## reisya

excuse me everyone










can HAF 912 Advance fits with Thermalright SilverArrow ?
or maybe someone can give me some pic.

Thanks


----------



## cyclometric

Just thought I'd stop by to say I posted a marketplace FS/FT listing for the left & right panels the burglars left behind when stealing my entire modded HAF932... Also a few other odds 'n ends, and one 230mm fan, modded. Link is here.

Thanks, I have to leave the thread now before I get too sad again..










Backstory:

I haven't visited this thread since mid June, when my house was burglarized and my pretty much new HAF932 was stolen. I was very sad to lose all the goodies inside, (i.e. brand new XSPCRX240, 2 GT1850's, fans, switches, 1 GB + 3X500GB drives, HX650... and so forth ... but I am equally depressed whenever I think of the many hours of taking case apart, sanding, painting, stealthing bay fan controller, wiring switches sleeving sleeving sleeving.

So I've stayed away from this club, cuz it's just too awful to think about. Right away I built a replacement system as cheaply as I could -- though I am in desperate need of a discrete GPU... prolly will jump for an Open Box 6850 if I see one, or something else with nice low power reqs but decent perf.... Only need it for one game right now (Back to the Future, yeah!) And better cooling, prolly a Hyper212+ for now, cheap good solution.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;14724296*
> Just thought I'd stop by to say I posted a marketplace FS/FT listing for the left & right panels the burglars left behind when stealing my entire modded HAF932... Also a few other odds 'n ends, and one 230mm fan, modded. Link is here.
> 
> Thanks, I have to leave the thread now before I get too sad again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backstory:
> 
> I haven't visited this thread since mid June, when my house was burglarized and my pretty much new HAF932 was stolen. I was very sad to lose all the goodies inside, (i.e. brand new XSPCRX240, 2 GT1850's, fans, switches, 1 GB + 3X500GB drives, HX650... and so forth ... but I am equally depressed whenever I think of the many hours of taking case apart, sanding, painting, stealthing bay fan controller, wiring switches sleeving sleeving sleeving.
> 
> So I've stayed away from this club, cuz it's just too awful to think about. Right away I built a replacement system as cheaply as I could -- though I am in desperate need of a discrete GPU... prolly will jump for an Open Box 6850 if I see one, or something else with nice low power reqs but decent perf.... Only need it for one game right now (Back to the Future, yeah!) And better cooling, prolly a Hyper212+ for now, cheap good solution.


Make a claim on your house insurance.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclometric;14724296*
> Just thought I'd stop by to say I posted a marketplace FS/FT listing for the left & right panels the burglars left behind when stealing my entire modded HAF932... Also a few other odds 'n ends, and one 230mm fan, modded. Link is here.
> 
> Thanks, I have to leave the thread now before I get too sad again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backstory:
> 
> I haven't visited this thread since mid June, when my house was burglarized and my pretty much new HAF932 was stolen. I was very sad to lose all the goodies inside, (i.e. brand new XSPCRX240, 2 GT1850's, fans, switches, 1 GB + 3X500GB drives, HX650... and so forth ... but I am equally depressed whenever I think of the many hours of taking case apart, sanding, painting, stealthing bay fan controller, wiring switches sleeving sleeving sleeving.
> 
> So I've stayed away from this club, cuz it's just too awful to think about. Right away I built a replacement system as cheaply as I could -- though I am in desperate need of a discrete GPU... prolly will jump for an Open Box 6850 if I see one, or something else with nice low power reqs but decent perf.... Only need it for one game right now (Back to the Future, yeah!) And better cooling, prolly a Hyper212+ for now, cheap good solution.


Oh man that sucks. Kah had his system Stolen at the beginning of the Summer too. He got lucky though, the perpetrators still had it in their van when one of his neighbors called it in being suspicious of the van.

I'd be willing to bet that whoever stole it knew that you had it, knows you or knows someone who knows you who was bragging about your system.

People like that should have their balls stolen and put up for bid on "EBay for Cops". I hate heinous people. No morals, no respect for others and no self control to stay off the happy tweaker powder.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FalloutBoy

I finally finished the 912 I was building for my sister. CMs definatelly come a long way since the 932! This case was heaps easier to use even though its smaller. Anyway, heres a few pics.




























More can be found in my build log here.


----------



## cyclometric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14724564*
> Make a claim on your house insurance.


Alas, that's a downfall of being a renter... Renter's insurance isn't required like it is for homeowners, so in my case, that policy is non-existent. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14725061*
> Oh man that sucks. Kah had his system Stolen at the beginning of the Summer too. He got lucky though, the perpetrators still had it in their van when one of his neighbors called it in being suspicious of the van.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that whoever stole it knew that you had it, knows you or knows someone who knows you who was bragging about your system.
> 
> People like that should have their balls stolen and put up for bid on "EBay for Cops". I hate heinous people. No morals, no respect for others and no self control to stay off the happy tweaker powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah I considered that and looked on ebay and craigslist for my goods, to no avail. I got some satisfaction by hoping the thieves would be dumfounded by the water cooling, and proceed to fry everything.


----------



## superhead91

@FoB Looks awesome! Green and black looks really good when done right.

@Cyclometric That sucks man.







I remember your rig. You had put a lot of work into it. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## suicideidiot321

hey guys, just posting some updated pictures of the rig.

i finally got around to adding leds to the side fan, and i decided to go with white, try something different









i do plan to change the front fan out and put in a blue led or white led fan in its place. And i also plan to get 2 white or blue led PWM fans for the hyper 212+. Then ill be getting an led rear 140mm fan.

after that, ill get me 4 more gigs of RAM and then ill get on to sleeving









one of these days ill paint the interior...when i feel comfortable with it...

or i may just buy the haf x


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14727046*
> hey guys, just posting some updated pictures of the rig.
> 
> i finally got around to adding leds to the side fan, and i decided to go with white, try something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do plan to change the front fan out and put in a blue led or white led fan in its place. And i also plan to get 2 white or blue led PWM fans for the hyper 212+. Then ill be getting an led rear 140mm fan.
> 
> after that, ill get me 4 more gigs of RAM and then ill get on to sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these days ill paint the interior...when i feel comfortable with it...
> 
> or i may just buy the haf x


Very nice, something different!

Do I spy an Asus tri-fan edition Radeon 4870x2?


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14727062*
> Very nice, something different!
> 
> Do I spy an Asus tri-fan edition Radeon 4870x2?


almost....lol its a plain reference Diamond 4870x2.









but you saw it was a 4870x2 so props! I do WANT the tri fan, or that one arctic cooling thing but its impossible to find them


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14727117*
> almost....lol its a plain reference Diamond 4870x2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you saw it was a 4870x2 so props! I do WANT the tri fan, or that one arctic cooling thing but its impossible to find them


lol I got the 4870x2 from your sig, but that back plate looks exactly the same as the one on my Asus tri fan 4870x2. That card served me well, from mid 2009 to about 5 months ago.


----------



## suicideidiot321

well, for all i know it could be that exact backplate....it looks like it was modified by the previous owner at some point or another


----------



## Death Saved

Hey guys i have been considering getting a HAF case and was wondering if there is gonna be a HAF x advance model.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Death Saved*


Hey guys i have been considering getting a HAF case and was wondering if there is gonna be a HAF x advance model.


what is there to advance?? it already has a window, and black powder coat. so I highly doubt it


----------



## Death Saved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


what is there to advance?? it already has a window, and black powder coat. so I highly doubt it


USB 3.0 has to be hooked up to the rear of the case and there was supposed to be some news at CES (According to a mod on the CM forums) but it seems to have been delayed or something.


----------



## Kieran

Just moved over to a HAF 932 today


----------



## Ceadderman

Flip that rad 180. You want any air in the system trapped where it cannot interfere with flow. Otherwise very nice.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Kieran

So i need the part where the tubes come out at the bottom of the rad?
Could my current setup affect my temps?


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the HAF 912 better than the 922?

Also, do you guys recommend installing a bottom intake fan for my HAF922 (air cooling here)?


----------



## RonB94GT

Why or in what way would a 912 be better? You already have a 4 page thread on bottom intake fan. Why don't you put 1 in and decide for yourself? You can get a cheap one. As you can see their are a lot of opinions either way so you will have to decide for yourself.
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/1099461-bottom-intake-fan-haf922.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Right. Well, I thought of posting in the HAF club because you guys are more experienced with the same case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran;14733820*
> So i need the part where the tubes come out at the bottom of the rad?
> Could my current setup affect my temps?


No probably won't affect your temps one way or the other. But it could affect the reliability of your cooler. You could do like I did and install it in the top of your system in front of your PSU. There are 3 spots for 120mm fans to mount. One of which you've covered. So you can mount the radiator up top with the tubes to the left. That would be a better setup imho.









Check out my vid(sig) to see what I'm talking about.









922/912... I wouldn't say that either is better than each other really. The 912 though is a very good case and it is Grey PC inside unless you spend the $100 for the 912 Advanced @ CMStore.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kevindd992002

Well if I have the HAF 922 now, is it worth it to replace it with a HAF 912 Advanced? Which has better airflow? Or are they comparable with each other since they are in the same HAF family?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14735815*
> Right. Well, I thought of posting in the HAF club because you guys are more experienced with the same case.


Of course adding a fan in the bottom will help. It's the only way I am able to run a dual GPU setup without the bottom card exceeding 70c while gaming.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;14736147*
> Of course adding a fan in the bottom will help. It's the only way I am able to run a dual GPU setup without the bottom card exceeding 70c while gaming.


Ok. How about for the side intake fan, is it recommended to use a 200mm fan there or just a 140mm on the lower portion of the side panel?


----------



## HarryBnBad

This is just a start. I'll have to say, the black paint really makes a difference.......

New is a Modular Power Supply. Get rid of wires i dont need, and making some grommets....

Still trying to get the corsair link, then I'll see about fan replacement and lights. I want to replace the side intake with 4 120mm fans. Just dont know if I want leds or do some lighting with the link....

As for the corsair H100....Best temps i've ever had. Even after over 4 hrs on prime. 51c Lovin It !!!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Ok. How about for the side intake fan, is it recommended to use a 200mm fan there or just a 140mm on the lower portion of the side panel?


It really depends on your needs. If you have a flame thrower like Fermi in your system or if your GPU doesn't exhaust out the back etc. Depending on which fan you choose for a 120, the 200 should outclass it and not drive you batty with lots of dB.

Personal preference I would suggest a 200 over the 120.









~Ceadder


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


It really depends on your needs. If you have a flame thrower like Fermi in your system or if your GPU doesn't exhaust out the back etc. Depending on which fan you choose for a 120, the 200 should outclass it and not drive you batty with lots of dB.

Personal preference I would suggest a 200 over the 120.









~Ceadder










Seconded, I love my HAF 932 for this reason, all case fans except rear exhaust are 200mm, they do make noise but the noise is very low pitched and not intrusive.


----------



## gotendbz1

had time today to put everything together. h70 is exhaust out the top alongside a ultrakaze, also ahve a 140mm CM exhuasting out the back. have 2 kaze intaking from the front. airflow is great.

just switch from a k62 and love the extra room to work with. crappy pic's only have cellphone.


----------



## MMJA

^Very nice, never seen anyone mount a H70 like that before.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14744727*
> ^Very nice, never seen anyone mount a H70 like that before.


yes and no, on the block/pump tubes normally come out of one of the sides because it tends to lower noise and prolong the life expectancy of the pump


----------



## gotendbz1

yea, this give me a nice flow of air across the mobo. temps are about 3-5 lower than n my k62.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14743235*
> It really depends on your needs. If you have a flame thrower like Fermi in your system or if your GPU doesn't exhaust out the back etc. Depending on which fan you choose for a 120, the 200 should outclass it and not drive you batty with lots of dB.
> 
> Personal preference I would suggest a 200 over the 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Alright then, 200mm it is









If I stick with my HAF 922, what am I getting over the HAF 912 Advanced?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14746206*
> Alright then, 200mm it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I stick with my HAF 922, what am I getting over the HAF 912 Advanced?


A much larger case to start with more room to work with, improved hdd trays instead of rails, 5.25 buttons instead of switches, not to mention the fan options, and overall just better case


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14747166*
> A much larger case to start with more room to work with, improved hdd trays instead of rails, 5.25 buttons instead of switches, not to mention the fan options, and overall just better case


But the internal metals aren't black







I don't want to spend on powdercoating, lol. Anyway, at least it's better overall.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14747266*
> But the internal metals aren't black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend on powdercoating, lol. Anyway, at least it's better overall.


then just use some good spray cans


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14747477*
> then just use some good spray cans


I'm afraid it won't look good, I'm a FAIL in that field


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14747641*
> I'm afraid it won't look good, I'm a FAIL in that field


Bah. Anyone can paint. It's 60% Prep, 30% application, 10% OCD and 100% attention to detail.

If you do as I suggested previously and get the right items for it you can do a great job.

My first suggestion though is to stop with the negative thought process. There is nothing wrong with admitting your own limitations, but there is a time and point where you have to say "I can do", instead of telling yourself that you can't do it try looking up some painting videos and practicing on cheap(castoff is a great price) cases before jumping in with both feet on your pride and joy. Once you feel comfortable you'll be more apt to enjoy the process.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Gin

I told myself I'd help increase the HAF 912 membership once I worked my way through the thread, so please add me! There's a so-so and basic shot of my first and only build, assembled months ago, posted below. The optical drive runs smoothly so the tool-free bracket has replaced the screws.

The 912 got my nod over other HAF's because of layout, size, and of course air flow! Checking the CM Store often for an Advanced model didn't pan out, but it's kinda neat to be able to choose my own interior paint color(s). Hopefully that will be within the next month, once we dry out from Irene; if not paint will be a Springtime project.

Baby Blue will stay air cooled indefinitely, and within the next few days a Venemous X-RT with dual white cowls will replace stock CPU cooling. Cable management should get cleaned up, too, since the mobo will come out for a safe install.

Other plans include diffused blue power and reset LED's, an accent CCFL, windowed door, and splurging on sleeving. I'd love to go with MDPC materials, but will probably start with grey Clean Cut on the fans to get some kind of technique going, and take it from there. CM's pre-made windowed door seems obstructive to me, so the Dremel and several different tin snips will likely get some use. There's no schedule, and no hurry, but I'll try to remember to take pics as changes are made.

Thanks for all the great rigs, mods, suggestions, and advice everyone's shared here!


----------



## Millerboy3

Add Me HAF X


----------



## CJL

Hi everyone,
My 1 year old HAF X. Pics are from original build, i have since upgraded but haven't taken any pictures. Differences are: 2 5870s replaced with a 590, PCI-E X-Fi Titanium replaced with a PCI X-Fi Fatal1ty and the bottom OD replaced with a Blu-ray writer.









































































A few more pics to come...


----------



## HarryBnBad

CJL, thanks, gave me ideas

Oh add me too


----------



## tomaso1z

Thanks to Spidernose for the inspiration also congrats on winnning July.

I found red black sharkmods cables on ebay, and also added a EVGA backplate and highflow bracket then added a standard GTX 480 for sli. Think its coming on nicely.


















oh yea also two Scythe Ultra Kaze fans using 1600rpm limiter from corsairs H70


----------



## tomaso1z

oh yea also two Scythe Ultra Kaze fans using 1600rpm limiter from corsairs H70


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomaso1z;14762286*
> Thanks to Spidernose for the inspiration also congrats on winnning July.
> 
> I found red black sharkmods cables on ebay, and also added a EVGA backplate and highflow bracket then added a standard GTX 480 for sli. Think its coming on nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea also two Scythe Ultra Kaze fans using 1600rpm limiter from corsairs H70


that white ccfl really makes that pc look good

I made a few changes to my loop, added some single sleeving, and made some custom decals
although my crappy camera doesnt make it look as good as it really does


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL;14755582*
> Hi everyone,
> My 1 year old HAF X. Pics are from original build, i have since upgraded but haven't taken any pictures. Differences are: 2 5870s replaced with a 590, PCI-E X-Fi Titanium replaced with a PCI X-Fi Fatal1ty and the bottom OD replaced with a Blu-ray writer.
> 
> A few more pics to come...


I forgot How good the plain black looked when I first bought that case


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL;14755582*
> Hi everyone,
> My 1 year old HAF X. Pics are from original build, i have since upgraded but haven't taken any pictures. Differences are: 2 5870s replaced with a 590, PCI-E X-Fi Titanium replaced with a PCI X-Fi Fatal1ty and the bottom OD replaced with a Blu-ray writer.
> 
> A few more pics to come...


Great looking rig there, I want a HAF X lol


----------



## CJL

Actually i forgot to mention that i was an owner of a 932 back in my Core 2 Quad days. Beast of a case, but the X has a slight edge for my tastes.









Here are the remainder of my X pics. Currently red in the front, and blue on the side.



























This is when i just finished my i7 build but hadn't decided on a CPU cooler and just used the Reserator 1. Yes, that's right, passively cooled 980X





















































and my current front configuration









What i would love to do, and have been thinking about for a while, is swap all the LEDs for green ones and gave the case a more uniform colour scheme.


----------



## HAFenvy

HAF Envy 922 Upgrade Coming Soon...

Planning Stage Initiated mwoooohahahaha


----------



## BradleyW

Now that's blue! Tron blue!


----------



## Plagasx

Hey CJL what kind of camera do you have??


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

I would like to join the club. I have the HAF 932,922 and 912.

I will post the pics later.


----------



## CJL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagasx;14779349*
> Hey CJL what kind of camera do you have??


Rebel XTi with stock lens


----------



## vulcanIZE

Hey guys I got a question. I am finishing up my Haf X build and I got a 200mm Phobya Rad for the front intake and I was wondering if anybody has gotten it to work. Right now it just seems a little tall.


----------



## pwnography6

OK my beast is finallay finished here are a few pics heaps more on my bloodlines buildlog. Enjoy.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice carbon fibre effect!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcanIZE;14787907*
> Hey guys I got a question. I am finishing up my Haf X build and I got a 200mm Phobya Rad for the front intake and I was wondering if anybody has gotten it to work. Right now it just seems a little tall.


The stock front intake fan is a 200mm fan, but has a 230mm screw hole pattern as well as a 200mm pattern. Try different orientations of the rad.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14798202*
> The stock front intake fan is a 200mm fan, but has a 230mm screw hole pattern as well as a 200mm pattern. Try different orientations of the rad.


I think that he's talking about the Rad not the fan.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14799355*
> I think that he's talking about the Rad not the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I thought he was implying he was attaching the rad to the front intake fan, but I guess you wouldn't really be able to do that without taking out the HDD cage... hmmm


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14800054*
> I thought he was implying he was attaching the rad to the front intake fan, but I guess you wouldn't really be able to do that without taking out the HDD cage... hmmm


Not so much that. I think that he's planning on removing the cage (I would) but he'd like to know if the Radiator will fit under the 5.25 bay.

*Dimensions: (L x W x H): 245x200x36mm*

Having taken my trusty tape measure an removed my door long enough to check in my system(internally HAF X is virtually identical to the 932) I don't see too much of a problem with mounting the Radiator behind the Fan so as to have the fan blowing across the vanes and into the system. Although it might mean that one would have to remove some of the lower sheetmetal of the 5.25 cage as it will be a tight fit.

Also, I would recommend getting one of the circular CM 230 fans instead of the oval style. From floor to 5.25 cage it's roughly 250mm ID. I would at least dry fit it to see how it goes. Unfortunately I don't have one so I can't say much more than this.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Barovian

Finally got approval for the USB 3.0 header adapter cable. 15 business days for approval, now comes the shipping wait...


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Here are my cases:

932 PICS


922 PICS


912 PICS


----------



## Break

Possibly a dumb question but can I control the speed of my 230mm side fan on my 932 without additional hardware?


----------



## CJL

With software like Speedfan. I haven't used it in ages, but you could dial the speed of the fans up and down.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barovian;14801567*
> Finally got approval for the USB 3.0 header adapter cable. 15 business days for approval, now comes the shipping wait...


What do you mean by "approval"?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14811442*
> What do you mean by "approval"?


Means CM did the research and approved sending him the 3.0 cables for the front I/O panel.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh. For my HAF 922, can I ask for a 3.0 replacement for my 2.0 front panel i/o?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14811815*
> Oh. For my HAF 922, can I ask for a 3.0 replacement for my 2.0 front panel i/o?


Not sure. The 3.0 I/O is actually a 5.25 bay device. It's doesn't replace the I/O panel itself.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HarryBnBad

Everytime I think I've done something good, someone gives me another idea.
Thanks, I think


----------



## HarryBnBad

I've got a question.

Does the pull as in push/pull really help. Or will a spacer or shroud between the push fan and radiator help just as much...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBnBad;14812156*
> I've got a question.
> 
> Does the pull as in push/pull really help. Or will a spacer or shroud between the push fan and radiator help just as much...


Yes the Pull really helps but a shroud(spacer) will make it that much better.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pwnography6

Anyone watercooling there haf-x using there top fans as intake?

Edit. The reason I ask is that I have a huge deadspot on my mobo and even if it's "warm" air it's gotta be better than no air.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14813493*
> Anyone watercooling there haf-x using there top fans as intake?
> 
> Edit. The reason I ask is that I have a huge deadspot on my mobo and even if it's "warm" air it's gotta be better than no air.


You could always go Full Coverage or NB block. If not that then I would suggest a secondary fan blowing over the NB using the vertical slot and a bracket to hold a 120mm fan. Zalman also makes a bracket that you can mount to the expansion battery.









That's why I went ahead and splurged for the FC block so I won't have to worry about NB temps going haywire.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## pwnography6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14813552*
> You could always go Full Coverage or NB block. If not that then I would suggest a secondary fan blowing over the NB using the vertical slot and a bracket to hold a 120mm fan. Zalman also makes a bracket that you can mount to the expansion battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I went ahead and splurged for the FC block so I won't have to worry about NB temps going haywire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah that's what I needed in a nutshell. Il have to look into a FC block or NB Block I aint got the room for another fan + cause I have full window it got no side intake to bludge off.


----------



## idaveop

Finally joined OCN and soon to join the HAF932 club. I picked up an Advanced at Tigerdirect today, had the original Cosmos before it, but I wanted something new. Ordered the side window panel from the CM store as well today. I hate to lose the extra fan, but I plan to water cool so hopefully the rest of the airflow will make up for it. Will edit this post with pictures shortly! Thanks to everyone involved in this thread, must have read 100 pages deciding between this and a Corsair.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaveop;14814324*
> Finally joined OCN and soon to join the HAF932 club. I picked up an Advanced at Tigerdirect today, had the original Cosmos before it, but I wanted something new. Ordered the side window panel from the CM store as well today. I hate to lose the extra fan, but I plan to water cool so hopefully the rest of the airflow will make up for it. Will edit this post with pictures shortly! Thanks to everyone involved in this thread, must have read 100 pages deciding between this and a Corsair.


Good choice. I have both panels as well, but I did the opposite, as I am still heavily into air cooling. In your case, (no pun intended) the windowed panel should be fine when you go to water.
The 932 is certainly a good case for water-cooling.
I've priced out a nice 360 Rasa kit and EK blocks for the gpu's, another 240 rad for the cpu, a good Laing pump, reservoir, tubing, etc. and I'm still about a thousand bucks short for the upgrade


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBnBad;14812120*
> Everytime I think I've done something good, someone gives me another idea.
> Thanks, I think


The inside of your case looks awesome, so clean!


----------



## Blitz6804

Hey there, everyone!

Please remember this is not the marketplace. Anyone wishing to sell something here *must* create a thread in the Marketplace.

If you wish to link over to here (once), that would be fine. You can even mention in your sale thread that members of this club get a discount (if that suits your fancy). However, you cannot otherwise try to sell your items here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Hey there, everyone!

Please remember this is not the marketplace. Anyone wishing to sell something here *must* create a thread in the Marketplace.

If you wish to link over to here (once), that would be fine. You can even mention in your sale thread that members of this club get a discount (if that suits your fancy). However, you cannot otherwise try to sell your items here.










Partay pooper.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## HarryBnBad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14817061*
> The inside of your case looks awesome, so clean!


Thanks,

I'm at a stopping point. I think next is a modular psu, and 4 120mm fans on the side panel. I want to try and create more pressure to help force the air out the rear and top.


----------



## Stuuut

Add me
Hey guys can i join the club??








I have a HAF-X


----------



## saint19

wow, that venomous is huge


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14829520*
> wow, that venomous is huge


Really?? Tought it was just decent size.....
I'll post a picture with my case open tonight







just need to get a led strip sometime....
And i'm thinking of painting the case white but i only have it for 1 week now so i'll wait with that....

BTW how the hell do you guys get such clean cable management.... Teach me


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut;14829558*
> Really?? Tought it was just decent size.....
> I'll post a picture with my case open tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to get a led strip sometime....
> And i'm thinking of painting the case white but i only have it for 1 week now so i'll wait with that....
> 
> BTW how the hell do you guys get such clean cable management.... Teach me


You need something like this: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g35/c183/s992/list/p1/SleevingHeatshrink-Sleeving_Kits-System_Sleeving_Kit-Page1.html

And a lot of hard work and time.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14829520*
> wow, that venomous is huge


/Crocodile Dundee voice
That's not a heatsink, _this_ is a heatsink.


----------



## mothman

Hey Guys,

I needed a reasonably priced case quick to build a rig for a friend. I have for years shyed away from the 'cheap' cases at Microcenter in favor of the more expensive 'All Aluminum' cases,they have to be better right?
I've read nothing but good things about the HAF 912 so I decided to check one out at MC. with rebate I picked one up for $47. I figured what the hell, I'll get it home, open it up, see thats it's junk and take it back.
They did have one on display but most of the parts were missing and it was pretty beat, so I couldn't form an opinion.
Well upon opening it, much to my shock and surprise, this is a damn fine case! I mean the fit and finish is excellent, the panels line up.
Upon putting a board in it, the back panel inputs even line up perfectly with the I/O plate, imagine that!!
I want one of these for myself. Anybody know if the Plus/Advanced version is available? I searched and didn't see any on line.


----------



## HWI

You're wanting the HAF 912 Advanced? I've never seen that for sale anywhere, not even on the CM store, even though it does exist. lol


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm using a Storm Force 200mm fan on my HAF922 and it is well known that this fan has a 2-pin (switch) connector that needs voltage to power up those installed LEDs. I modded the switch in my HAF 922 in a way that when depressed it passes through 12V to the 2-pin connector of the fan and all is well.

I was curious about how much voltage do the LEDs of the fans really need knowing that CM advertises these fans to be designed ONLY for the Storm Sniper case. I tried Google and got several hits where people tried plugging 12V to the 2-pin connector and got the LEDs burnt. Here's one thread about it: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=903924

Now, why are the LEDs on mine working properly even though I supply them with 12V and others claim theirs are burnt when doing so? I even have two of these and they exhibit the same behavior with 12V.


----------



## HarryBnBad

I have a mod question. I'm looking to do some lighting and sleeving. Uv type stuff. I really like the uv green. Is there a brand that looks the best. Also what lighting works best. What color goes with what.

I just want to start small. Nothing on the psu, I'm replacing that, going modular.
I live in the tampa bay area. Are there any stores I can go to instead of having to order online.


----------



## HarryBnBad

Also, just wondering. Would I get better air flow if my pc was as air tight as I can get it. Other than Intake and exhaust. Seems if I could create a slight presure, it would help to push more air flow out of the pc. Now that I wrote that. It doesn't sound so good. Might get stagnet. Might create to many dead spots...


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBnBad;14830717*
> I have a mod question. I'm looking to do some lighting and sleeving. Uv type stuff. I really like the uv green. Is there a brand that looks the best. Also what lighting works best. What color goes with what.
> 
> I just want to start small. Nothing on the psu, I'm replacing that, going modular.
> I live in the tampa bay area. Are there any stores I can go to instead of having to order online.


Depending on what color case you have assuming you have a HAF its probably black then any color goes good with it tbh. After that you go to personal taste.
I really like green or blue.
For combining different colors of sleeve usually taking the opposite color from a color pallet works out pretty well.
But thats something only you can decide on.

I believe NZXT makes some good Led cables take a look here.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+led&x=0&y=0

About a sleeve kit i don't know really here in the Netherlands they sell Primochill Flex Sleeve kits that have UV but don't know the quality.

EDIT:

Btw i really like white and orange combination


----------



## Greenback

my HAF X getting to where I want it


----------



## Rick Arter

I have a HAF 912 and wanted to upgrade to 200mm fans. Which models of 200mm fit this case. I have the basic version so it only came with 120mm fans.

I was about to purchase the megaflow 200mm fan when the guy at microcenter told me it wouldn't fit and I would have to buy the more expensive Xigmatek 200mm fan since it was slimmer? I thought that was the fans that came with the 912/922/932?

I wouldn't mind buying a Xigmatek fan as they have them in the orange/white LED to match my current scheme I am going for.

I do own a 230/200mm oval shaped fan from a HAF 932 and it wont fit in the top of the case. Does the newer version of the megaflow with open mounting hole fit compared to the older full frame design models?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBnBad;14830717*
> I have a mod question. I'm looking to do some lighting and sleeving. Uv type stuff. I really like the uv green. Is there a brand that looks the best. Also what lighting works best. What color goes with what.
> 
> I just want to start small. Nothing on the psu, I'm replacing that, going modular.
> I live in the tampa bay area. Are there any stores I can go to instead of having to order online.


Performance PCs' is in Florida so you might find what you're looking for with them. If you're going UV then the best color to go with is UV. Also you could mod your fans to throw green light or get fans that are already set up that way.









If you want your case air tight you'll be trading airflow for silence. You can get sound dampening material to fill in the gaps.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Zerogamer22

does 912 can get a watercooling hxxx from corsair?


----------



## pwnography6

I found the modsmart sleeve to be a real nice green I used modsmart and lime paracord for my rig and the modsmart is a lot brighter.


----------



## kevindd992002

Anyone know about the FAN LED voltages of the CM Storm Force 200mm fans?


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


I was about to purchase the megaflow 200mm fan when the guy at microcenter told me it wouldn't fit and I would have to buy the more expensive Xigmatek 200mm fan since it was slimmer? I thought that was the fans that came with the 912/922/932?



Yeah. He's a Liar, most Microcenter employees either have no idea what they are talking about, or don't care - but either way, they will always try to direct you to the most expensive part that suits your needs (and can get away with convincing you to buy), because they work on commission.

I did my research on heat sinks, gave a relative who was going right by there the name, part number, sku, everything to get exactly what I needed. When the relative went in to buy it, they had it in their hands, but an employee spotted her and said "no, you don't want that one. That one won't fit - you want this one". Now, note, I didn't tell this relative what case I had, so there is no way the employee could have known what would fit and what wouldn't. But he did know that managed to get her to spend about 50% more on the heatsink (for one that was much worse, it was essentially a copper version of the stock Intel heatsink).
Whenever I go into Microcenter, I go with headphones in. Nothing quite says "Don't talk to me" like the biggest anti-social gesture of the modern day. If I'm buying something in the store, it's either because it's on sale or because I'm already in the neighborhood for something else - and I've always done my research first.

That Megaflow would have fit - and in fact, I'm not sure if the Xigmatek would have fit either (I think I heard something in this thread about the hold patterns not lining up - that you need to attach it with something like zip-ties)


----------



## Ceadderman

Both fans have the same frame. So there is no difference in mounting. CM doesn't make their own fans. They're rebadged. I don't know who makes them but if you look at both side by side you can see there is no difference.

My mother learned a long time ago that if I send her in for any part(car boat plane or Computer) and they say they don't have it in stock, to order it. If they have a like part in stock to use their phone to call me to find out if I've no issues with it. I worked Parts for a number of years so nobody gets the drop on me when I go into a store. If they come asking me if I need help I just ask them where such and such is and just need to be pointed in the right direction. Don't need headphones. Just have to know what you're after and put it in a manner that they can't argue with.









That's not to say that I know everything, but if I've got my mind made up it won't do anybody any good to try to sell me something I'm not gonna buy anyway.









The 200/230 mm fans are all the same unless they have one more mounting tab on them. There are 4 tab and there are 5 tab. And there is the difference everyone thinks exists. It's not size. Just like the mounting size of a 120 is uniform the mounting size of a 200/230 is.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rick Arter

Thanks for the help and I totally agree he was trying to get me to spend more. I figured they would fit but I hate having to return things since MC is 25 min from my house.

I will end up buying the megaflows soon now i know they fit and will change LEDs on them.

Anyone know where to get orange LEDs or if they even make them?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter;14845562*
> Thanks for the help and I totally agree he was trying to get me to spend more. I figured they would fit but I hate having to return things since MC is 25 min from my house.
> 
> I will end up buying the megaflows soon now i know they fit and will change LEDs on them.
> 
> Anyone know where to get orange LEDs or if they even make them?


You can get them from Radio Shack or Performance PCs' or any place that sells 5mm LEDs', which is the size you'll need. Also get yourself a glue gun if you don't already have one. Makes mounting them more professional looking.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wetfit9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter;14845562*
> Thanks for the help and I totally agree he was trying to get me to spend more. I figured they would fit but I hate having to return things since MC is 25 min from my house.
> 
> I will end up buying the megaflows soon now i know they fit and will change LEDs on them.
> 
> Anyone know where to get orange LEDs or if they even make them?


Also check Amazon, if you are state side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AXiDER

Add me to the HAF X club!

First rig I've ever put together, transplanting most of the stuff from my 2 year old PC (ordered online; I picked the parts, they put it together with zero cable management) in an Antec 902 case into my brand new HAF X, as I needed the space and airflow to accommodate my new 2 x MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II cards.

I added NZXT 2m green LED rope lights to be a bit different since most people seem to use either red or blue, and my old Antec 902 had blue lights.

Took a lot longer than I thought it would, but a night well spent since I now have a PC I can truly call my own.







I've decided to call it MANTiS.










With camera flash...









Without flash...









Under my desk in the dark


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey look! Port and Starboard running lights.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bloitz

Just ordered for 146 euro (all other shops have it for 170-180 here in Belgium) + 7 euro transport = HAF X for 151 euro delivered at my door ! 
Will post pics of it tommorow, will be without hardware because I have a feeling I'll have to dremel it a bit


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Both fans have the same frame. So there is no difference in mounting. CM doesn't make their own fans. They're rebadged. I don't know who makes them but if you look at both side by side you can see there is no difference.

My mother learned a long time ago that if I send her in for any part(car boat plane or Computer) and they say they don't have it in stock, to order it. If they have a like part in stock to use their phone to call me to find out if I've no issues with it. I worked Parts for a number of years so nobody gets the drop on me when I go into a store. If they come asking me if I need help I just ask them where such and such is and just need to be pointed in the right direction. Don't need headphones. Just have to know what you're after and put it in a manner that they can't argue with.









That's not to say that I know everything, but if I've got my mind made up it won't do anybody any good to try to sell me something I'm not gonna buy anyway.









The 200/230 mm fans are all the same unless they have one more mounting tab on them. There are 4 tab and there are 5 tab. And there is the difference everyone thinks exists. It's not size. Just like the mounting size of a 120 is uniform the mounting size of a 200/230 is.









~Ceadder











Didn't know CMs were a rebrand, good to know - is that true for all CM fans?

I normally do the "were's such and such", but you've obviously never dealt with the employees at the MC in Cambridge MA. If you even so much as look at them, they will start to follow you around their section, slapping their commission bar code sticker on everything you pick up (and always trying to get you to pick up the more expensive version). It's very annoying, The only time I go to MC anymore is if absolutely need something that day or if they are having an insane sale (and the crowds are enough to keep the employees occupied with less suspecting customers).


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14829641*
> /Crocodile Dundee voice
> That's not a heatsink, _this_ is a heatsink.


That isn't the stock fan on the window is it?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;14853677*
> That isn't the stock fan on the window is it?


No, it's a 166cfm NZXT fan. Absolutely kills the CM fan's airflow, I have one in the front also.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14853706*
> No, it's a 166cfm NZXT fan. Absolutely kills the CM fan's airflow, I have one in the front also.


oh nice! Yeah the stock 200mm are POS! I might replace it with the NZXT then. I tried putting a 120mm in it's place but it doesn't look right.


----------



## BradleyW

I was thinking getting another top fan for my HAF-X. Not sure where to get it from or how to install it.


----------



## Bowser

I have a HAF 922 and I have been wanting to get into water-cooling (anticipating Bulldoozer), and I'd like to know whether a full tower (HAF-X) would be a better choice than using my current case (922).

Does air-flow really matter as much if I went water-cooling? Or is it better to go bigger just for the sake of room for the WC parts?

Thanks for any help


----------



## ddeighton

Can you add me to the group ?









Painted rig... still working on lighting as of now; more pics to come


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14854060*
> I was thinking getting another top fan for my HAF-X. Not sure where to get it from or how to install it.


I took my door 200 and exchanged it wit a led 200mm and took the black 200 and placed it up top, you can access the top fans by simply removing the side panels and there are 6 plastic clips holding the top on, 4 of these clips can be accessed by the window side, (the 3 on the window side and the rear most one on the back side) the other 2 can be accessed by the other side, just reach up and un-clip them, then you can mount the second 200 to the top with the screws that came with the chassis, they are allot like your standard HDD screws with the socket/ screw heads, but a slight bit longer, maybe 1mm maybe less, but youll need a small socket, wrench, or pair of pliers to mount it properly... good luck, ps you can find 200mm fans from everywhere, newegg, cm store, frys, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowser;14854121*
> I have a HAF 922 and I have been wanting to get into water-cooling (anticipating Bulldoozer), and I'd like to know whether a full tower (HAF-X) would be a better choice than using my current case (922).
> 
> Does air-flow really matter as much if I went water-cooling? Or is it better to go bigger just for the sake of room for the WC parts?
> 
> Thanks for any help


The 922 isnt that much smaller than the X/932 but as a general rule, the bigger the better, my loop would never fit in a mid- tower, if your only planing on cooling the cpu and running a 120mm, 140mm, or a 240mm rad you should be fine, if your looking at 360mm, 480mm, multiple rads, and cooling the gpus, and don't want a rad hanging off the back of your chassis than full towers almost a must


----------



## Kieran

add me!









If anyone has any ways i can improve my cable management, let me know.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;14852496*
> Didn't know CMs were a rebrand, good to know - is that true for all CM fans?
> 
> I normally do the "were's such and such", but you've obviously never dealt with the employees at the MC in Cambridge MA. If you even so much as look at them, they will start to follow you around their section, slapping their commission bar code sticker on everything you pick up (and always trying to get you to pick up the more expensive version). It's very annoying, The only time I go to MC anymore is if absolutely need something that day or if they are having an insane sale (and the crowds are enough to keep the employees occupied with less suspecting customers).


Their specialty fans(Excalibur, R4 etc.) are still rebranded but they are manufactured with Exclusivity Rights. Meaning they cannot be manufactured for anyone else until such time as CM's contract lapses without renewal by CM. So yes, as far as I am aware of all of CM's fans are not built in house.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowser;14854121*
> I have a HAF 922 and I have been wanting to get into water-cooling (anticipating Bulldoozer), and I'd like to know whether a full tower (HAF-X) would be a better choice than using my current case (922).
> 
> Does air-flow really matter as much if I went water-cooling? Or is it better to go bigger just for the sake of room for the WC parts?
> 
> Thanks for any help


The 922 is perfectly fine for Water Cooling depending on what you're wanting to do. I do believe that the 922 is larger than any Mid on the market. There are PLENTY of people who Water Cool in Mid Towers. I think the only reason I would suggest to go to a 932 an X an 800D etc is if you have the real estate to fit it into as well as an extreme idea for a Water Cooling cabinet that would fit more than 3 Rads. 922 can fit two 360s(one internally up top, one off the back) and a 240 in the front. With modification you can make it a 360 leaving yourself one 5.25 bay to use. But you'd also lose your HDD cage. This also goes for 932 and HAF X.









Don't buy a new case unless your plans call for more internal Real Estate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## malkion

Question for all Haf X and water cooling owners.

Still researching getting a HAF X, Corsair 800D, Xigmatek Elysium, or Thermaltake Level 10 GT or In Win Dragon Rider.

Do you realize better temps keeping the top 2x200mm fans on with a radiatior, or is it better to take the top 2x200mm fans off when using a radiator? Ideally, I would like to get a Corsair H100 in a push, pull configuration up top on the Haf X.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks mate, i will look into it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Does anyone know if a RX480 rad will fit into the HAF X?


----------



## malkion

into, no, outside, yes.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malkion;14856896*
> into, no, outside, yes.


Oh ok. Thanks mate


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;14856415*
> Does anyone know if a RX480 rad will fit into the HAF X?


I'm pretty sure it will fit. But it will be a tight fit and you won't be able to secure one of the 120 mounts to the top. Not sure how it goes since I've never been under the hood of one of those babies(the X) but my 932 should easily fit it. Might run into the front PCB however if it were mounted directly to the top of the case without fans. The HAF X is a little longer and taller than the 932 so I don't see why it wouldn't fit. And as far as I am aware the Radiator itself isn't one of the super thick variety so I doubt that would be an issue there either.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;14856415*
> Does anyone know if a RX480 rad will fit into the HAF X?


if you mount it behind the 5.25's and the hdd cage vertically, or with a bit of modding up top, it will


----------



## Zerogamer22

hey,everyone i want to know where is snowman shape hole on 932? can anyone show me with a pix?? i just want to know whats it called.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm lost and I own a 932 that I know inside and out. Where are you referring to?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;14856415*
> Does anyone know if a RX480 rad will fit into the HAF X?


yes... i saw a guy manage to put 3 480 rads in a HAF X once... it will fit up top with some modding, and two sandwiched will fit in front if you remove cages
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14856963*
> I'm pretty sure it will fit. But it will be a tight fit and you won't be able to secure one of the 120 mounts to the top. Not sure how it goes since I've never been under the hood of one of those babies(the X) but my 932 should easily fit it. Might run into the front PCB however if it were mounted directly to the top of the case without fans. The HAF X is a little longer and taller than the 932 so I don't see why it wouldn't fit. And as far as I am aware the Radiator itself isn't one of the super thick variety so I doubt that would be an issue there either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


you are right... a 480 fits a little snugly in the HAF X depending on witch one you get, but they definately fit up top and even in front if u take out all cages
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14857863*
> I'm lost and I own a 932 that I know inside and out. Where are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


im confused too, and i have worked with them and pained them at least a dozen times


----------



## vcrazy

can a rs240 fit at the bottom part of the HAF X?


----------



## Ceadderman

Where on the floor or in the front fan bay?

It would be a tight fit if you took out the HDD cage and depending on your PSU maybe not at all. But if your PSU is under 900w and of the medium size I thing it can be done. You'd want to get it completely off the floor though with some standoffs to allow for maximum cooling.

And in either case front or floor you'd have to remove or modify the HDD cage.









~Ceadder


----------



## vcrazy

i have a Seasonic X750W, so i think it'll fit.

I guess I would have to think about modding the hdd cage when I need to move my rad to the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Where on the floor or in the front fan bay?

It would be a tight fit if you took out the HDD cage and depending on your PSU maybe not at all. But if your PSU is under 900w and of the medium size I thing it can be done. You'd want to get it completely off the floor though with some standoffs to allow for maximum cooling.

And in either case front or floor you'd have to remove or modify the HDD cage.









~Ceadder










What do you mean by "standoffs" to achieve maximum cooling? Do I need to raise my HAF 922 to allow more room for air in the bottom of the case?

On the side note, is it possible to "rotate" the HDD cage in a HAF 922?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


What do you mean by "standoffs" to achieve maximum cooling? Do I need to raise my HAF 922 to allow more room for air in the bottom of the case?

On the side note, is it possible to "rotate" the HDD cage in a HAF 922?


I mean inside the case. You can get EK fan mounts which make excellent standoffs to get the Radiator off the bottom of the case and increase airflow through the bottom of the rad.

Yes it would be possible to rotate the cage you just have to drill out the rivets and drill new holes if you wanted the cage to face to the back. If you want to 180 it then you just drill the rivets out of the 5.25 side and the bottom, flip it and then re-revit it into place.









~Ceadder


----------



## saer

You can fit a Black Ice GTX 480 inside the top of a HAF X, the HAF X has 20.5 inches of space inside length wise and the Black Ice GTX 480 is 20.3 inches long.

Anyone else know what 480 rads fits inside ?

I am really thinking about putting one up there to replace my RX360.


----------



## saer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


No, it's a 166cfm NZXT fan. Absolutely kills the CM fan's airflow, I have one in the front also.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I was thinking getting another top fan for my HAF-X. Not sure where to get it from or how to install it.


Nzxt fn 200rb absolutely murders the stock 200mm fans and they aren't very loud at all. I have 4 of them in my case, can you say 664 cfm !!!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I mean inside the case. You can get EK fan mounts which make excellent standoffs to get the Radiator off the bottom of the case and increase airflow through the bottom of the rad.

Yes it would be possible to rotate the cage you just have to drill out the rivets and drill new holes if you wanted the cage to face to the back. If you want to 180 it then you just drill the rivets out of the 5.25 side and the bottom, flip it and then re-revit it into place.









~Ceadder










Oh ok. But for regular air-cooled cases, is it advisable to raise the case more for the bottom intake and psu fans? Or would the default rubber pads in the bottom of the HAF 922 take care of that with no problems?

You still have to drill revets to rotate it 90 degrees, yes, don't want to waste time on doing that







Is it advisable though? Does it have great effect on airflow?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Oh ok. But for regular air-cooled cases, is it advisable to raise the case more for the bottom intake and psu fans? Or would the default rubber pads in the bottom of the HAF 922 take care of that with no problems?

You still have to drill revets to rotate it 90 degrees, yes, don't want to waste time on doing that







Is it advisable though? Does it have great effect on airflow?


I have the 932 and I used 2 sets of feet(1 set I traded my wheels to my brother for) to bring it up a full inch off the surface. So I really can't say regarding the 922 in this regard. I would think that raising the case off the surface more would be of benefit to the airflow through the bottom of the case.

I wouldn't sweat rotating the HDD rack unless you're shortening it to install any Radiator you feel could fit in that spot. Some people have completely cut through the cage and shortened it down to 2 bays.









~Ceadder


----------



## iscariot

Does anyone know the distance from the back of the HAF922 to the edge of the HDD cage? If need be I'll measure trying to confirm if my GPU upgrade will fit

Cheers


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


Does anyone know the distance from the back of the HAF922 to the edge of the HDD cage? If need be I'll measure trying to confirm if my GPU upgrade will fit

Cheers


No worries some people have ~13" cards in their HAF cases. The only worry you may have is if the power connection is in the tail of it instead of the side.









~Ceadder


----------



## iscariot

Then I have no issue there, it on the side


----------



## Ceadderman

Well guys we have a mandatory evacuation. So I'll catch you all on the flipside I have horses to corral and stuff to move out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14863739*
> Well guys we have a mandatory evacuation. So I'll catch you all on the flipside I have horses to corral and stuff to move out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Good luck stay safe


----------



## HarryBnBad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;14863897*
> Good luck stay safe


Ya, really, stay safe and good luck


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer;14862863*
> You can fit a Black Ice GTX 480 inside the top of a HAF X, the HAF X has 20.5 inches of space inside length wise and the Black Ice GTX 480 is 20.3 inches long.
> 
> Anyone else know what 480 rads fits inside ?
> 
> I am really thinking about putting one up there to replace my RX360.


So it wont hit the front panel then? I like the idea of a 480 for future proofing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## huhh

You can fit a 240 up front in the top 5 1/4 bays, 360 if you take bottom HDD cage out too. Add that to a 360 on top and you'll have lots of rad.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;14864945*
> You can fit a 240 up front in the top 5 1/4 bays, 360 if you take bottom HDD cage out too. Add that to a 360 on top and you'll have lots of rad.


And a 120 next to the PSU or maybe 240 on the HAF X


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14864972*
> And a 120 next to the PSU or maybe 240 on the HAF X


120 out the back too. So much room in this case lol


----------



## DEEBS808

She's finally finished.Here is a few pictures.


----------



## Fasista

Update my PC


















Please add me to the list, my case is the HAF X


----------



## Ceadderman

Well we got all animales but one cat, two horses and the chickes removed from the premisis. The cat is kind of feral so she wasn't giving us any choices. Chickens are chickens if they're smart enough they'll stay out of harms way. If they're not, then they're replaceable.

I really tried to get the Horses onboard the Trailer one started to go the other decided it was better in their pen. So the other once flipped 180 and went back in before we could close the front section behind him. Before we left we opened the pen to give them a fighting chance and called the Sheriff's Dept. To let them know the situation. Hopefully things are still standing when we get back I'm one whipped puppy that is dead dog tired.









But my brain is going a million miles an hour.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## zaidr

I recently got the HAF 912, and got everything installed, but am having problems with my front panel audio. When I put in a head phone into the front panel jack, in games or in video, I can hear the music and sound effects perfectly clearly, but don't hear any voice. Its like I'm losing an audio channel or something.

I tried 3 different (all working) head phones / earbuds, and all have the same problem. Is there something wrong with the audio jack, or am I maybe doing something wrong in the settings? I've installed all the drivers (realtek drivers in my case), and while I can hear everything in the self-test, the test is music, so...i don't know if its just avoiding the problem.

Also, I don't know if this matters, but shouldn't the audio stop playing in the speakers (connected to the rear audio port) when I plug in a headphone in the front panel audio port? I have it where both still work, which is not a big deal, but I have to turn the speakers off manually every time...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaidr;14874738*
> I recently got the HAF 912, and got everything installed, but am having problems with my front panel audio. When I put in a head phone into the front panel jack, in games or in video, I can hear the music and sound effects perfectly clearly, but don't hear any voice. Its like I'm losing an audio channel or something.
> 
> I tried 3 different (all working) head phones / earbuds, and all have the same problem. Is there something wrong with the audio jack, or am I maybe doing something wrong in the settings? I've installed all the drivers (realtek drivers in my case), and while I can hear everything in the self-test, the test is music, so...i don't know if its just avoiding the problem.
> 
> Also, I don't know if this matters, but shouldn't the audio stop playing in the speakers (connected to the rear audio port) when I plug in a headphone in the front panel audio port? I have it where both still work, which is not a big deal, but I have to turn the speakers off manually every time...


Do you have your drivers installed properly? This MIGHT be your issue. It's typically not the Case and more generally a driver issue. Also which do you have plugged in HD Audio or AC'97. If you have AC'97 connected you might be better served by snipping that connection off the cable entirely, as more Mainboards are of the HD variety these days including entry boards.

Make sure to do your snipping at the connector and not leave any remnants of the cable behind so it won't make a faulty connection with any solder points on the board. But before you do this, make sure that your board is HD capable. Would really suck if I mistakenly sent you down the primrose path thinking you could do it and you can't.









Well also if you have a dedicated soundcard make sure you're connected to it and not the mainboard. If you connect to the mainboard with a dedicated card you're not getting the full value of your sound.







:

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaidr;14874738*
> I recently got the HAF 912, and got everything installed, but am having problems with my front panel audio. When I put in a head phone into the front panel jack, in games or in video, I can hear the music and sound effects perfectly clearly, but don't hear any voice. Its like I'm losing an audio channel or something.
> 
> I tried 3 different (all working) head phones / earbuds, and all have the same problem. Is there something wrong with the audio jack, or am I maybe doing something wrong in the settings? I've installed all the drivers (realtek drivers in my case), and while I can hear everything in the self-test, the test is music, so...i don't know if its just avoiding the problem.
> 
> Also, I don't know if this matters, but shouldn't the audio stop playing in the speakers (connected to the rear audio port) when I plug in a headphone in the front panel audio port? I have it where both still work, which is not a big deal, but I have to turn the speakers off manually every time...


I have EXACTLY the same issue with my HAF922. When I send the audio out to my home theater its fine however the headphone jack doesn't like voices. Funny thing is games work perfectly. I figured it must have been something to do with the file format.

Let me know how you resolve it. When my new GPUs come I'll see if I can work out if its connected to the MoBo or sound card.


----------



## vcrazy

I just installed my AsRock Z68 Ex3 Gen3 in my HAF X and I'm curious if anyone has a problem running the 8pin CPU power cable from the power supply around the back of the case and up to the board. For this board, the 8pin power is situated near the top of the case.

I have a Seasonic X750W power supply and I have the fan facing up towards the motherboard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrazy;14875363*
> I just installed my AsRock Z68 Ex3 Gen3 in my HAF X and I'm curious if anyone has a problem running the 8pin CPU power cable from the power supply around the back of the case and up to the board. For this board, the 8pin power is situated near the top of the case.
> 
> I have a Seasonic X750W power supply and I have the fan facing up towards the motherboard.


Flip your PSU. No reason to have it facing upwards. Your cables will be closer to the tray and should be able to connect. If worse comes to worse you just have to get an 8 pin extension and use that. But I think you'll find once you've started your cable management at the closest point of the PSU and made things tight all the way up that you'll be able to complete the connection.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14875481*
> Flip your PSU. No reason to have it facing upwards. Your cables will be closer to the tray and should be able to connect. If worse comes to worse you just have to get an 8 pin extension and use that. But I think you'll find once you've started your cable management at the closest point of the PSU and made things tight all the way up that you'll be able to complete the connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I don't often contradict you Ceadder, but on this one I will have to. As an owner of that PSU, I have to say that the plugs for the cables are not in the best of places to be length efficient, regardless of the orientation of the PSU. The 8 pin plugs in essentially in the middle of the thing.

The one thing I can think of that might be worth a shot would be plugging it into the board first, then running it down to the PSU. Might be easier to connect that way rather than getting that bend with tension in the cable. Also try to bend it before hand to get as much slack out of it as possible.


----------



## _REAPER_

Home on RR just thought I would do an update.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14863434*
> I have the 932 and I used 2 sets of feet(1 set I traded my wheels to my brother for) to bring it up a full inch off the surface. So I really can't say regarding the 922 in this regard. I would think that raising the case off the surface more would be of benefit to the airflow through the bottom of the case.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat rotating the HDD rack unless you're shortening it to install any Radiator you feel could fit in that spot. Some people have completely cut through the cage and shortened it down to 2 bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ok, so I think I would raise my case a little bit









Regarding the HDD cage, where would be the optimal placement of the HDD/SSD that I have? In the portion where there is least air intake by the front fan (so that cool air would propagate more inside the case) or to the area where there is sufficient cool air intake by the front fan?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;14877877*
> Home on RR just thought I would do an update.


wow what amazing rig. Do you link black right?


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14875481*
> Flip your PSU. No reason to have it facing upwards. Your cables will be closer to the tray and should be able to connect. If worse comes to worse you just have to get an 8 pin extension and use that. But I think you'll find once you've started your cable management at the closest point of the PSU and made things tight all the way up that you'll be able to complete the connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Alright thanks Ceadder, I will try flipping it when I get home.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14877777*
> I don't often contradict you Ceadder, but on this one I will have to. As an owner of that PSU, I have to say that the plugs for the cables are not in the best of places to be length efficient, regardless of the orientation of the PSU. The 8 pin plugs in essentially in the middle of the thing.
> 
> The one thing I can think of that might be worth a shot would be plugging it into the board first, then running it down to the PSU. Might be easier to connect that way rather than getting that bend with tension in the cable. Also try to bend it before hand to get as much slack out of it as possible.


I have it connected and dropped down inside the case and it's definitely more than long enough, but when I try to cable manage it around the back, it definitely falls short.

My options are either to get an 8-pin extension or flip the PSU. If option 2 fails, then I'll have to look at alternatives.

Hmm, surprised more people haven't had this issue? Does Seasonic provide shorter 8-pin CPU cables than other companies?


----------



## ahmadtahir

Add me to HAF-X club......


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrazy;14878446*
> I have it connected and dropped down inside the case and it's definitely more than long enough, but when I try to cable manage it around the back, it definitely falls short.
> 
> My options are either to get an 8-pin extension or flip the PSU. If option 2 fails, then I'll have to look at alternatives.
> 
> Hmm, surprised more people haven't had this issue? Does Seasonic provide shorter 8-pin CPU cables than other companies?


My HX850(Corsair) was built by Seasonic and those 4/8 pin connections are a little on the short side.

But that was how I got it to connect, was to take as much as I could and tie it down using twist ties. Two or three of them and you can take up more slack to get it to reach. It takes time but it does work. Just don't lock the whole thing down until you've got it where it needs to be. Obvious I know.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmadtahir;14878641*
> Add me to HAF-X club......


Do the power connectors on your gpu's both come out the back? I see that the way the gpu shroud is covering your 2 cards, it looks like it would block the power connector on the bottom one if it came out the side.

Anyone know what type of clearance these have? Just curious. Its like they spaced the holes on the outside of it just enough so that you could only have cards on top of each other, not a space in between.


----------



## ahmadtahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;14879394*
> Do the power connectors on your gpu's both come out the back? I see that the way the gpu shroud is covering your 2 cards, it looks like it would block the power connector on the bottom one if it came out the side.
> 
> Anyone know what type of clearance these have? Just curious. Its like they spaced the holes on the outside of it just enough so that you could only have cards on top of each other, not a space in between.


The power connectors are on the side (the side exactly opposite to the output dvi connectors) and they cause no problem.....


----------



## Castle02

_REAPER_ said:


> Home on RR just thought I would do an update.
> 
> Wow man, that is so clean.


----------



## kevindd992002

Anyone?

_"Regarding the HDD cage, where would be the optimal placement of the HDD/SSD that I have? In the portion where there is least air intake by the front fan (so that cool air would propagate more inside the case) or to the area where there is sufficient cool air intake by the front fan?"_


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14886991*
> Anyone?
> 
> _"Regarding the HDD cage, where would be the optimal placement of the HDD/SSD that I have? In the portion where there is least air intake by the front fan (so that cool air would propagate more inside the case) or to the area where there is sufficient cool air intake by the front fan?"_


I have 2 drives in my cage and have them so the air flows over them and into the case. 1 in the 2nd slot and the other in the 4th slot. This way they get the coolest air first.

It really doesn't much matter as far as airflow into the case because the HDD rack doesn't have wide enough openings to allow better flow if you didn't have any drives at all there. So I would suggest a similar setup as mine.









Sorry I would have gotten to this earlier but we're still dealing with a fire here. So far things are holding up fine for us.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Castle02

Fire? I hope everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## DevilDriver

Add Me if a normal HAF-912 counts


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castle02;14889226*
> Fire? I hope everyone is safe and sound.


Yes, we were mandatorily evac'ed Wednesday morning at 0300. We had to leave a cat, some chickens and our two horses behind since we didn't have the ability to transport chickens and the cat and the horses didn't want to go anywhere when we had the ability to remove them.

So far our place is still standing and a neighbor who ignored the evac order has gone round to make sure the two boys have food and water. The chickens were let loose and their able to find plenty of bugs to eat. Cops are stopping anyone from going back in at the two access points to our road so we can't get back in. But at least things are starting to die down. They've got all kinds of fire crews out. This thing is over 6,ooo acres and has already taken out 64 structures and counting. It was 20% contained from the last report which was around 2300 pm last nite.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14889796*
> Yes, we were mandatorily evac'ed Wednesday morning at 0300. We had to leave a cat, some chickens and our two horses behind since we didn't have the ability to transport chickens and the cat and the horses didn't want to go anywhere when we had the ability to remove them.
> 
> So far our place is still standing and a neighbor who ignored the evac order has gone round to make sure the two boys have food and water. The chickens were let loose and their able to find plenty of bugs to eat. Cops are stopping anyone from going back in at the two access points to our road so we can't get back in. But at least things are starting to die down. They've got all kinds of fire crews out. This thing is over 6,ooo acres and has already taken out 64 structures and counting. It was 20% contained from the last report which was around 2300 pm last nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Stay safe and be careful.Hope all goes well.


----------



## Ceadderman

We're safe and sound. We're in town and if the fire gets big enough to wipe everything out then it won't much matter. But they have 6 or 7 crews on this thing at last count. Also had fire suppression Bombers on Thursday but it's turned into two fires now. It's jumped into Badger Gulch.









Too bad I don't have my watercooling system yet I could have rolled Darkside out there and had it out in minutes.









But yes we are safe.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmcmtank

Hope your 'puter is safe *Ceadderman*.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Hope your 'puter is safe *Ceadderman*.










Yup it is. I'm on it right now.









Man I wouldn't know what to do with myself if my puter burnt up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bacchus

Add me,

Hiya folks, new boy in town.


----------



## investmenttechnology

which case is easier for beginner, X or 932?


----------



## Alan1187

Haf X owner here.









Would love to join the club.







I'm gonna begin modding soon too. First thing on my list is lobbing off this side fan, and throwing in a full size window.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;14895336*
> which case is easier for beginner, X or 932?


Doesn't much matter. It's whatever fits your budget better really. The 932 and the HAF X are virtually identical inside and neither have removable Mainboard tray.

HAF X does benefit multi GPU boards however with extra slots in the back(9) over 932 which has 7. Then you also have hotswap drive bays to assist with formatting drives. But you have to pay to play.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## investmenttechnology

yeah, I think I'll go with the HAF-X, since case is like the only component of a computer system that does not get obsolete.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;14895780*
> yeah, I think I'll go with the HAF-X, since case is like the only component of a computer system that does not get obsolete.


well, I pet the cases rocking usb 1 in the front I/O beg to differ


----------



## investmenttechnology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14895842*
> well, I pet the cases rocking usb 1 in the front I/O beg to differ


I'm sure they can get UBS 3.0 at the back on the Mobo?


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrazy;14875363*
> I just installed my AsRock Z68 Ex3 Gen3 in my HAF X and I'm curious if anyone has a problem running the 8pin CPU power cable from the power supply around the back of the case and up to the board. For this board, the 8pin power is situated near the top of the case.
> 
> I have a Seasonic X750W power supply and I have the fan facing up towards the motherboard.


The HAF X comes with an 8pin CPU extension cable. Be sure to check your packaging for one. I had the same exact issue with my Seasonic X650 and my ASRock P67 Ext4 until I found the extension cable included with my HAF X.


----------



## eizen

_Add me please._

At first I wanted to change to a 600T SE but I bough some headphones and don't really have the cash to justify that purchase. So I decided to browse this thread and got some inspiration







.

There aren't any special paint jobs or sleeving on this puppy just some hard work on cable management. As far as my abilities goes that is.









Too bad I can't remove that drive cage. My drill doesn't fit inside to take off the top rivets. The purpose would be to give the 200mm fan more airflow.








Dam that was a pain.

















I'm thinking of adding the full window panel instead (didn't know that was available). A white or blue led 200mm front fan, white exhaust fan, blue & black 24pin power extension, less noise bottom intake fan (noiseblocker), and maybe some some sleeved pci-e cables as well. I just want to build on the blue/white/black theme a bit. I also want to add soft white light once I have the clear panel. Any recommendations on that? Cold cathode light?

Comments? Thanks!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver;14889340*
> Add Me if a normal HAF-912 counts


More pics


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14867209*
> She's finally finished.Here is a few pictures.


good


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacchus;14894470*
> Add me,
> 
> Hiya folks, new boy in town.


More pick


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;14897124*
> _Add me please._
> 
> At first I wanted to change to a 600T SE but I bough some headphones and don't really have the cash to justify that purchase. So I decided to browse this thread and got some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There aren't any special paint jobs or sleeving on this puppy just some hard work on cable management. As far as my abilities goes that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't remove that drive cage. My drill doesn't fit inside to take off the top rivets. The purpose would be to give the 200mm fan more airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam that was a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the full window panel instead (didn't know that was available). A white or blue led 200mm front fan, white exhaust fan, blue & black 24pin power extension, less noise bottom intake fan (noiseblocker), and maybe some some sleeved pci-e cables as well. I just want to build on the blue/white/black theme a bit. I also want to add soft white light once I have the clear panel. Any recommendations on that? Cold cathode light?
> 
> Comments? Thanks!


No offinse but you should have painted the inside.


----------



## RonB94GT

Keep the pics coming. Thread has really started to go downhill since Fanblade left.


----------



## Break

Anyone have any tips on improving gfx card cooling in the 932?

I recently added a second GTX 570 for SLI and the top card sits at 86C on load, I don't think the big side fan has much effect.


----------



## huhh

Water


----------



## Break

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


Water


lol. Was hoping that wouldn't be the answer


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Break*


Anyone have any tips on improving gfx card cooling in the 932?

I recently added a second GTX 570 for SLI and the top card sits at 86C on load, I don't think the big side fan has much effect.


I just bought non reference cards and temps are fine. I've got a Asus GTX 570 DirectCU II and Gigabyte GTX 570 OC. Temps at 850/1700/2000 @ 1.05v/1.038v are 65 degrees while playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## DarkHollow

I would say upgraded fans are in order.


----------



## Break

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


I would say upgraded fans are in order.


Any suggestions?


----------



## DevilDriver

Here are a couple more pic's of my 912


----------



## Alan1187

Just had a fun day. Went to the arts and crafts festival, and it finally inspired me to go ahead and take the tools to my case. After stopping at home depot and grabbing some acrylic, a dremel, and various other tools I've not owned myself, I went ahead and installed a full window.









It's not 100% complete, but I need more tools I think, such as a tap to make guides to drill the extra holes for the plastic clips that hold on the window. I also need a uchanel to wrap around the frame to cover up my non perfect cuts. But in all i think it turned out well and looks sick.


----------



## BradleyW

Where did you get than side panel from?


----------



## Alan1187

I made it myself.









The window is acrylic, I found my material list from http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/930172-haf-x-side-window-mod-project.html

It was actually quite easy if you take your time. This was the very first time I've used a dremel tool, and I think it turned out great. Just take your time and be slow with it.


----------



## Grimloque

Hey guys.

I need some inspiration. I'm planning on painting my HAF 932 case, but I'm not sure of which color scheme to use.

I'm going to get orange and black FTW paracord for my internal wires. I was thinking of going orange/black with the case or even black/white cause I have UV CCFL's in my case.

Any ideas?

I might even do a worklog of it.

Thanx guys


----------



## pwnography6

Orange and black would look sweet i think.


----------



## DarkHollow

Orange and black would look sick, but again so could the black and white due to the awesome UV lighting.


----------



## Ceadderman

Orange with Black grills would look sick! Of course I'm a SF Giants fan so I'm a bit biased here.
















~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

An update on my HAF-X build! Had this case for many months now!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Orange with Black grills would look sick! *Of course I'm a SF Giants fan so I'm a bit biased here.*
















~Ceadder










They will lose.
















But Orange is a color not seen in enough mods IMO.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14910999*
> They will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Orange is a color not seen in enough mods IMO.


Probably but the fact that they're still in it should stop all the "fluke" comments.

I mean honestly it's not much of a fluke when Texas smacks the Yanktards( I don't hate them btw) around and the Giants beat up on not only them but the Phillies to take it all. Two very good teams. That's not a fluke that's destiny.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14911027*
> Probably but the fact that they're still in it should stop all the "fluke" comments.
> 
> I mean honestly it's not much of a fluke when Texas smacks the Yanktards( I don't hate them btw) around and the Giants beat up on not only them but the Phillies to take it all. Two very good teams. That's not a fluke that's destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No need to pad your dislike for the Yanks as I'm not their fan.









Giants deserve big credit for last year.

Lets see if they'll even make the playoffs this year.

I'm surprised that you don't do a SF Giants themed rig, that would be something to behold with that color theme.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14910975*
> Orange with Black grills would look sick! Of course I'm a SF Giants fan so I'm a bit biased here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I 100% agree, +rep for being awsome


----------



## Grimloque

OK great. Thanx for the input guys. Black and orange paint it is then... maybe fluorescent orange.... Will post some pics once I get started.


----------



## Arimis5226

Hey! Newish to ocn, but I just recently put this rig together. Using HAF X, so I'd like to add this club to my sig. Thanks!




























Enough gpu for you?


----------



## Ovrclck

Did we ever figure out if a RX480 will fit in a HAF X without any major modification?
Dimensions: 125x58.5x534mm


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;14913735*
> Did we ever figure out if a RX480 will fit in a HAF X without any major modification?
> Dimensions: 125x58.5x534mm


I think that with only cut a little the side back of the top panel the 480 radiator can fit.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14913861*
> I think that with only cut a little the side back of the top panel the 480 radiator can fit.


Excellent


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;14911112*
> No need to pad your dislike for the Yanks as I'm not their fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giants deserve big credit for last year.
> 
> Lets see if they'll even make the playoffs this year.
> 
> I'm surprised that you don't do a SF Giants themed rig, that would be something to behold with that color theme.


I'm a 3 sport fan. If I did Team themed rig it would have to cover the Giants the 9ers and the Lakers. I started liking those teams before their Championships every one of them. Wilt the Stilt was my hero. Even more so after his book came out. My mother is from the Bay Area and Chamberlain played for the Warriors but then went to the Lakers and my mother told me about his early years so when I was old enough to understand and like the game I was automatically a Laker fan.









Started rootin for the 9ers and Giants in 1978. As much as I like these teams I would have to do some major color coordinating to get them all on the Case so they fit. So I went with my 2nd love. Star Wars.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14914855*
> I'm a 3 sport fan. If I did Team themed rig it would have to cover the Giants the 9ers and the Lakers. I started liking those teams before their Championships every one of them. Wilt the Stilt was my hero. Even more so after his book came out. My mother is from the Bay Area and Chamberlain played for the Warriors but then went to the Lakers and my mother told me about his early years so when I was old enough to understand and like the game I was automatically a Laker fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started rootin for the 9ers and Giants in 1978. As much as I like these teams I would have to do some major color coordinating to get them all on the Case so they fit. So I went with my 2nd love. Star Wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Lol... No offense, but that would be an ugly color combination


----------



## Alan1187

I'm a huge redwings fan, but that color combo belongs no where near my computer case


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;14915096*
> Lol... No offense, but that would be an ugly color combination


None taken cause that's what I was thinking when I was considering a Sports system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14915685*
> None taken cause that's what I was thinking when I was considering a Sports system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


lol... tie-dye mock up time anyone?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowser;14854121*
> I have a HAF 922 and I have been wanting to get into water-cooling (anticipating Bulldoozer), and I'd like to know whether a full tower (HAF-X) would be a better choice than using my current case (922).
> 
> Does air-flow really matter as much if I went water-cooling? Or is it better to go bigger just for the sake of room for the WC parts?
> 
> Thanks for any help


As someone who has personally battled with water cooling a 922, I would suggest a bigger case if you are planning any major amounts of water cooling action. If you like projects, you could give the 922 a try as it is a whopper of a mid tower for space (especially if you remove the HDD cage). Bigger cases offer you more freedom for component placing... mid towers can be done but take some extra planning and double checking that things will even fit.

(oh and if you think I have lots in my case now... just wait... I have an upgrade coming soon)


----------



## investmenttechnology

guys, is the haf-x any good for water cooling?


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;14919032*
> guys, is the haf-x any good for water cooling?


Well the people that come to this thread will probably say yes, others might argue for the 800D, but you can fit a RX360 on top no problem, so it's a great case to start with water cooling I bet.

On an unrelated note, I bought a tool handle with 36 head bits and among them was the hexagonal head I was looking for to remove the top fan.








Still confused as to why they used that type of head though, besides for looks since they're black.


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology*


guys, is the haf-x any good for water cooling?


Yeah, you can fit a 360 radiator in top and a 240 radiator next to the HDD bays inside the case.


----------



## Indulgence

first post on this club.. just want to share my HAF 922 codename: AEON X

with psu/rad cover



















without psu/rad cover (current setup)



















thanks!


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence;14921059*
> first post on this club.. just want to share my HAF 922 codename: AEON X
> *snip*




























































that is HAWT. Looks amazing!


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indulgence*


first post on this club.. just want to share my HAF 922 codename: AEON X

with psu/rad cover











Me Thinks I likes


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology*


guys, is the haf-x any good for water cooling?


Can you be successful wcing a HAF X? Most definately... Will it be easy? Not at all... You will be prity much required to use bay res/pump combo... Also, the most you can it (rad wise) is 1 360, 1 120, and 1 200 rads without modding... If you want to wc a HAF series, I would wc the 932... you can fit 1 360 with p/p, 1 240x240 rad with p, and one 120 with p/p... Once again you will probably need to use a bay res/pump combo again... Honestly, if you want to go wcing, I would not get a HAF series case... Also, it is very unlikely to fit a 240 rad in the bottom of the HAF X without modding the hdd cage (even with a very short PSU)


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indulgence*


first post on this club.. just want to share my HAF 922 codename: AEON X

with psu/rad cover
!SNIP

!SNIP

without psu/rad cover (current setup)

!SNIP
thanks!


how are those Fadelity MOBOs, I have never seen anyone actually running one??


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence;14921059*
> first post on this club.. just want to share my HAF 922 codename: AEON X
> 
> with psu/rad cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without psu/rad cover (current setup)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


That color combo looks great.


----------



## Arimis5226

Seriously. That's sexy. I'll probably go with the white accenting when I customize a case.


----------



## BradleyW

Can i install a 140mm fan here?


----------



## THC Butterz

^ yessir, thats why they make zipties


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14925552*
> ^ yessir, thats why they make zipties


I see......


----------



## MMJA

^I've seen people install another 200mm fan there so it's like push/pull through the HDD cage.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14925640*
> ^I've seen people install another 200mm fan there so it's like push/pull through the HDD cage.


And they used cable ties?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14925652*
> And they used cable ties?


I'm actually not sure, think I spotted it in this thread or the rate your cables thread.


----------



## BradleyW

Can anyone confirm the use of ties on a 200mm fan plz?


----------



## Indulgence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14921105*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is HAWT. Looks amazing!


thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;14922510*
> Me Thinks I likes


you think its better if the psu/rad cover is on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14922997*
> how are those Fadelity MOBOs, I have never seen anyone actually running one??


this mobo is a great overclocker, well for me. so many features you can ask from a mobo. and decent looking too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;14924729*
> That color combo looks great.


thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;14924756*
> Seriously. That's sexy. I'll probably go with the white accenting when I customize a case.


go for it! white is teh new black


----------



## Alan1187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14925743*
> Can anyone confirm the use of ties on a 200mm fan plz?


To your original inquiry, yes a 140 could fit easily. A 200mm could fit based on my quick little measurement, although quite tight (it'd be moved over a tad more then the front one, but the housing is smaller on a 200). But if you zip tie it in, I would suggest some rubber pads behind the contact points to prevent vibration sounds (I'd recommend this even if you mounted it with screws too). You could also try taking out one of your top 200's or your side 200 and try just fitting it in the slot.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14925743*
> Can anyone confirm the use of ties on a 200mm fan plz?


All the pics i have ever seen with a fan mounted there were with zip ties but maybe you could drill a few holes in the hdd cage for a nut and bolt combo to make it clean.


----------



## saer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Did we ever figure out if a RX480 will fit in a HAF X without any major modification?
Dimensions: 125x58.5x534mm



Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


I think that with only cut a little the side back of the top panel the 480 radiator can fit.


Actually, rather than cutting the back and having it stick out where it is obvious. You can cut the front and have it fit just fine while still hiding the custom modding needed for it to fit. Remember the front removable panel has about another half inch worth of realestate hiding behind it









You will have to lose the front audio jacks and hdd lights, though.

This is what I plan on having done by next week, will post pictures once I get it installed


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Actually, rather than cutting the back and having it stick out where it is obvious. You can cut the front and have it fit just fine while still hiding the custom modding needed for it to fit. Remember the front removable panel has about another half inch worth of realestate hiding behind it









You will have to lose the front audio jacks and hdd lights, though.

This is what I plan on having done by next week, will post pictures once I get it installed










Oh I see. Your just going to remove the cables for them. I don't use the front mic or headphones anyways. Sweet!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indulgence*












I think this pretty much answered the Watercooled HAF 922 Question.Excellent Job!









As far as the X you have a TON of room in it. And no you will not have to rely on a Bay Pump/Res to do it. You CAN use one and I do recommend one if you're looking for more than a single pump, but it's not mandatory since there is plenty of room for separate pump and Res mounting. Pretty much depends on what your Radiators will allow spacewise. If you only want to use a single 360 you've got more than enough room.

Also as far as a 480 goes, you can get one that is the correct length so you don't have to lose your front PCB/USB/HDD/PWR setup. I can get one to fit my 932 that would JUST clear all that without issue.

Here are 3 Radiator possibilities for anyone wanting to stuff the top of their 932 or HAF X...

Black IceÂ® GTX Gen Two Xtreme 480 Highest Performance Radiator: ~52cm
EK 480: 52cm
Swiftech 480:52.2cm

I'm not gonna do it for mine cause it requires modding underneath the top panel but it's relatively simple to do if someone wishes to do so. I've seen systems modded so that the Radiator sits atop their HAF with the top panel fitted around it for a 360, so it can be done for a 480 if you don't mind it sticking over the back by about an inch or so.

Makes a great excuse to use the tubing grommets these cases come with though. Which is something I might consider for mine.









~Ceadder


----------



## Indulgence

thanks ceadderman


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence;14926375*
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think its better if the psu/rad cover is on?


I like All the pics the colors are great and the cover keeps it cleaner not that it isnt already.


----------



## Indulgence

^ thanks for the input. im still deciding which one to keep.







with no cover, i can easily clean the fans on the bottom rad, but with it, i can only clean them every 3-4months while doing major maintenance on the whole rig.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence;14933958*
> ^ thanks for the input. im still deciding which one to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with no cover, i can easily clean the fans on the bottom rad, but with it, i can only clean them every 3-4months while doing major maintenance on the whole rig.


Well It looks great either way and I would do what ever was more convenient if mine looked that good either way.


----------



## Ceadderman

Idulge, you might look at a 240 filter which would help keep the internals are cleaner when you do get under the hood to do the maintenance. Also getting the 922 kit(DEMCiFlex) would go a long way to knocking down the dust and making things much easier to keep up with.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## huhh

Best filter is pantyhose. Hard part is buying them lol.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;14936075*
> Best filter is pantyhose. Hard part is buying them lol.


Which reminds me, I need to ask my mom to get black to blend in with the case better. The regular stuff stands out too much, and just looks like there's constant dust there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;14936075*
> Best filter is pantyhose. Hard part is buying them lol.


I'll put my DMCiFlex filter kit up against any brand of ladies hosiery in terms of filtration vs. cost. As well as performance. These things keep my system relatively dust free. The places where I can't get good filters for I've covered with electrical tape(i.e. 5.25 plates) but the rear of this 932 can be filtered as well to keep the dust from being sucked into it because of the 200mm fan that is blowing across the board.

In the end DEMCiFlex costs less than a years worth of hosiery and they last much longer. I've had my kit for over a year now and spent $50. A years worth of hosiery can EASILY set you back $100. I could have gotten the full kit for $60 and the two rear filters for less than that combined. I plan on getting another kit so I can just swap them out and then rinse them let em dry and have on hand to cycle to keep my downtime down to nothing. Hell I could change every one of these without any downtime except for the GPU filter(Internal) and the bottom filter which is under the 932.

Try that with hosiery.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HWI

DEMCiflex FTW. I have 3 cats and a dog and the DEMCiflex kit does an amazing job of keeping my case filtered.


----------



## Alan1187

Woot got my uchanel so I can hide that nasty cut I made to my side panel
















They also sent me a small sample of carbon fiber. IDK what to do with it.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alan1187;14937853*
> They also sent me a small sample of carbon fiber. IDK what to do with it.


Eat it. Moar fiber is gud.









Disclaimer: This post is flippant and whimsical. Not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Amo

Hey guys, I recently got a HAF 922 that i'm in the process of cleaning to put my rig into. I removed the HDD cage in the bottom, and I intend to keep it out so I can get max airflow from the front fan. I want to put my HDD in the bottom of the 5.25 bays but I'm concerned about airflow. How hard is it to put a fan in there so I can get some air over my drive so it doesn't overheat? I'll probably just put the ssd on the bottom of the case since it is so small it doesn't really impede flow.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amo*


Hey guys, I recently got a HAF 922 that i'm in the process of cleaning to put my rig into. I removed the HDD cage in the bottom, and I intend to keep it out so I can get max airflow from the front fan. I want to put my HDD in the bottom of the 5.25 bays but I'm concerned about airflow. How hard is it to put a fan in there so I can get some air over my drive so it doesn't overheat? I'll probably just put the ssd on the bottom of the case since it is so small it doesn't really impede flow.


Well if you're like most people who only have one or two bay devices you can get a 4 in 3 bay device that allows you to install a fan in it. They work very well. Llian Li and Cooler Master both make very good ones.









Also the nice thing about SSD is that you can mount it up vertically on the right side of the 5.25 cage where nobody sees it.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Would removing the HDD cage be always an improvement to cooling?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Would removing the HDD cage be always an improvement to cooling?


It wouldn't abstruct airflow as much if it wasn't there so more cool air would be flowing through to the graphics card. Technicaly it should aid with cooling yes.


----------



## Arimis5226

Anyone have a HAF-X case with strong positive pressure? If so, would you mind posting what changes you made with the fan set-up and what not, along with specific parts used? I'd also be interested in hearing about temp changes from the stock fan set-up to the positive pressure setup. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;14944154*
> Anyone have a HAF-X case with strong positive pressure? If so, would you mind posting what changes you made with the fan set-up and what not, along with specific parts used? I'd also be interested in hearing about temp changes from the stock fan set-up to the positive pressure setup. Thanks in advance!


Hey... I have front and side intake, as well as a few fans in 5.25 bays for HDD coolers... My rear fan (where I mounted my h70) is an intake as well because my 5870s produce a lot of heat... The only two exhausts I have are the 2 200mm fans up top... I have about 50 CFM extra coming into the case than exiting... My temps are around 3-5c lower than when I had the stock setup, and I have no dust inside my case as all the intake have dust covers and the rear has a rad that acts as one... I moved my side panel fan up top and used the red led 200mm fan from CM on the sidepanel... I hope this helped


----------



## DarkHollow

Well, chopped up my HAF X a bit more. Mainly due to tearing it all down to remove my 275s and put in a 480 (air for now).


----------



## Vlasov_581

update


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;14953835*
> Well, chopped up my HAF X a bit more. Mainly due to tearing it all down to remove my 275s and put in a 480 (air for now).


Well now that's different. I'm digging the PSU on the exterior pulling out the hot air and expelling it outside, but I'm not sure that's healthy for the PSU. Mine is obviously on the bottom of my case pulling in cool air to keep things chilly inside the PSU. You might get a couple of thermometers and hang one at the 140 and one around the rear grill to see what before and after temps are of the ambient temp.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14954147*
> Well now that's different. I'm digging the PSU on the exterior pulling out the hot air and expelling it outside, but I'm not sure that's healthy for the PSU. Mine is obviously on the bottom of my case pulling in cool air to keep things chilly inside the PSU. You might get a couple of thermometers and hang one at the 140 and one around the rear grill to see what before and after temps are of the ambient temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Now that's thinking outside the box.









Brilliant idea though, but as you said, the temps in the PSU might be something to worry about. I might use that concept in my HAF, but with a twist.
Hope it gets back from the painters today.


----------



## everchanging

Officially the biggest noob in the club ;D

& Hello









Also, just before I open it up.. is there any other HAF cases releasing..say within the next 6-12months? Otherwise I may as well get refunded and then make the purchase later & keep my current TT Armor.. anyone have any info?


----------



## Ceadderman

Damn! I'm so observant on the PSU that I didn't notice the three 200s' stacked together. Just looked like a singe 200.









Not sure why DH would do that unless it's strictly for light. I don't think 3 fans stacked together would really help provide better airflow. I've taken my black 200 and put it atop my Exhaust before but I left it unplugged and the Exhaust drove the inert fan after I spooled it up with a finger. Don't recall any worthwhile increase in flow/decrease in temps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everchanging;14954502*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially the biggest noob in the club ;D
> 
> & Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just before I open it up.. is there any other HAF cases releasing..say within the next 6-12months? Otherwise I may as well get refunded and then make the purchase later & keep my current TT Armor.. anyone have any info?


You might go to CoolerMaster.com and check. They're usually pretty reliable for posting up new product. I know that there is a new Cosmos case incoming(thanks to MaximumPCs' Dream PC) but no new HAF cases to my knowledge.









Oh an welcome.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Shame486

I got a question. Do mounting fan in drive bay lowers your temps? Anyone got experience with that?


----------



## Edsurf987

Hi everyone,

Long time didn't post anything here.
So these are just some pics of how did my rig looked like until a couple months ago when it got the Big Bang Xpower motherboard inside.

































For the moment, everything is dismantled for some changes : pics soon as almost finished.


----------



## Ceadderman

Is that 3/8" ID tubing? Looks like it but I can't really tell from the size of the pics.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Edsurf987

No, that was 5/16" ID - 3/8" OD.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;14954744*
> No, that was 5/16" ID - 3/8" OD.


Oh wow that is tiny. At least it's not 1/4" ID.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bl4ke360

Got a HAF 922



















I added another 200mm fan, using pantyhose as a filter.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14954503*
> Damn! I'm so observant on the PSU that I didn't notice the three 200s' stacked together. Just looked like a singe 200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why DH would do that unless it's strictly for light. I don't think 3 fans stacked together would really help provide better airflow. I've taken my black 200 and put it atop my Exhaust before but I left it unplugged and the Exhaust drove the inert fan after I spooled it up with a finger. Don't recall any worthwhile increase in flow/decrease in temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I stacked the 3 fans due to the fact that one had no flow, you could hardly feel them, even at 17v (which is what they are running). Now you can FEEL the airflow now, they really do move more air all bolted together like that.

On the PSU on the back, I did it because there wasn't enough room in the case, it was getting cramped and after folding all night with a GTX 480 pouring out heat the psu is slightly warm so I may have to look into redoing it or something to keep it cooler.


----------



## vcrazy

Sorry iPhone pictures.

Add me! Here's my rig. I'll upload better pictures when I can


----------



## _REAPER_

I am headed back to Afghanistan I just thought I would throw this last post in before I go. I head back on Sunday.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup definitely Military. I could eat off that floor without a plate.









Stay safe over there Reaper and catch ya on the flip side.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## SightUp

Add Me

This is my HAF X.







Can I join your cool club?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I apologize if this is a very noob question ... but I am upgrading to -

Asus Z68 Pro
i5 2500K
8GB Corsair Vengeance
EVGA 560 Ti Superclocked

My current PSU is the Corsair TX650W V2 ... ... Will the cables on this PSU be long enough for the Haf-X Nvidia Edition ?? ...

All information greatly appreciated ...
Regards


----------



## ahmadtahir

HAF-X comes with 8-pin CPU power cable extension, no need to worry about that, you are good to go with HAF-X.......


----------



## Emissary of Pain

That is music to my ears !! ... Here I come HAF-X ...

Is the extension cable sleeved ?? ...


----------



## ahmadtahir

unfortunately its not sleeved....... you have to do it yourself......


----------



## Emissary of Pain

That isn't really an issue ... the Nvidia edition has that tinted window ... probably wont see much through it anyway ... lol


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain;14966286*
> That isn't really an issue ... the Nvidia edition has that tinted window ... probably wont see much through it anyway ... lol


It's really not tinted to make it dark. It's just a green window that I wouldn't even call a tint. You can see through it clearly.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

OH ... in that case I will be sleeving the cable ...

It's hard to find a good review ... lol ...

Thanks Sightup !


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I have just put my HAF-X Nvidia Edition onto my wishlist and wanted to find out ...

I am using the Asus P8Z68 V Pro board and wanted 2 know if the PCI-E slots will line up with the GFX Air Duct


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain;14969193*
> I have just put my HAF-X Nvidia Edition onto my wishlist and wanted to find out ...
> 
> I am using the Asus P8Z68 V Pro board and wanted 2 know if the PCI-E slots will line up with the GFX Air Duct


most certainly will







... the GPU dust can move up and down quite a bit

EDIT: duct


----------



## Emissary of Pain

That is good 2 hear ... I suddenly realized that I may have made an error in judgement ... haha ...

Thanks !


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Are we still able to be added to the list? I posted my HAF 932, 922 and 912 rigs and I haven't been added yet


----------



## Edsurf987

Link your post, for the thread manager.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

I don't know how to but here is a re-post.

Here are my cases:

932 PICS


922 PICS


912 PICS


----------



## THC Butterz

Not bad for a 912


----------



## JackOrFury

do yous think the haf 912 is any good?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackOrFury;14974406*
> do yous think the haf 912 is any good?


If I were looking for a mid, 912 is a great value buy. The only thing I don't like about the 912 is the flat right side door. Other than that the 912 is just as solid as the 922 imho. But for $60 I don't think anyone can complain. Might be able to get a 922 door on it though if the dimensions are the same either that or get another left side door and flip it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## GasMan320

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share with you my newly updated HAF X rig (the build in my signature).

*Check out some pictures here: HAF X Rig*

Some may think its a bit too much with the red, but I think it's just right!


----------



## Ceadderman

Needs *MOOOOAAARRRR RED!*









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## SightUp

Does the owner still update the list or should I just add the tag?


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14973816*
> Not bad for a 912


Thanks. The paint is 2003 Chevy Impala Flip paint. It flips from a blue to a dark purple and has silver flakes. I just wanted the inside blasted black and this is what I got, $350 in paint. LOL


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14975084*
> Needs *MOOOOAAARRRR RED!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Haha, thanks Ceadderman!


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE;14973361*
> I don't know how to but here is a re-post.
> 
> Here are my cases:
> 
> 912 PICS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;14975043*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you my newly updated HAF X rig (the build in my signature).
> 
> *Check out some pictures here: HAF X Rig*
> 
> Some may think its a bit too much with the red, but I think it's just right!











Maybe you can try to improve the cable management or get them sleeved.


----------



## masonkian

my haf x its my second one 
love the case


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*










Maybe you can try to improve the cable management or get them sleeved.


Thanks for the feedback! Do you have any suggestions on how I could improve the cable management? Having the 5 drives in (3 HDD, 2 optical) and the fan controller (controlling 6 case fans) made it pretty hard but if you have any suggestions on what I could do, that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Does the owner still update the list or should I just add the tag?


Appears to be another owner that abandoned the thread. We need Fanblade back.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


Well, chopped up my HAF X a bit more. Mainly due to tearing it all down to remove my 275s and put in a 480 (air for now).











































Good job


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl4ke360*


Got a HAF 922



















I added another 200mm fan, using pantyhose as a filter.


I have the same but for some reason the case looks really small in that picture. Got to be the angle.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I am headed back to Afghanistan I just thought I would throw this last post in before I go. I head back on Sunday.






































Always liked you're rig


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masonkian*


my haf x its my second one 
love the case






































Nice like the stealth fan controller


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Appears to be another owner that abandoned the thread. We need Fanblade back.


I didn't abandon anything. I was stuck in the hospital fighting double pneumonia. Not like I could have done much of anything at the time.









*Edit* RonB94GT, how many posts do you need in succession on one page before you figure out that you should cut down the pics to *one* and that you can use the edit feature to add or update anything you comment on? Note how I just did that. *ediT*

~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

I would say 2 or 3 months not updating the thread is abandoning. Their were a lot of excuses started out as sleeving problems. But whatever wasn't really ment as a jab at you it's just Fanblade did a really good job adding stuff and updating and nothing again.

I would be glad to stop quoting pictures if I didn't have to filter through a bunch of off topic crap.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Appears to be another owner that abandoned the thread. We need Fanblade back.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


I would say 2 or 3 months not updating the thread is abandoning. Their were a lot of excuses started out as sleeving problems. But whatever wasn't really ment as a jab at you it's just Fanblade did a really good job adding stuff and updating and nothing again.

I would be glad to stop quoting pictures if I didn't have to filter through a bunch of off topic crap.


The first 3 owners were the best!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


The first 3 owners were the best!










You did a good job also. It was your when I first signed up. And you're awesome built that made me get the HAF.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;14982878*
> I would say 2 or 3 months not updating the thread is abandoning. Their were a lot of excuses started out as sleeving problems. But whatever wasn't really ment as a jab at you it's just Fanblade did a really good job adding stuff and updating and nothing again.
> 
> I would be glad to stop quoting pictures if I didn't have to filter through a bunch of off topic crap.


It did start out as sleeving issue, but then I spend almost 2 months in an Oxygen Tent with dehumidificier. That was the absolute worst. Sorry if you feel abandoned but it happens.

Fann hasn't been on OCN for 3 weeks to my knowledge but he's been round. People are allowed to have a life y'know. I'm not making fun of you or making light of your stance, just think that it's a bit premature to throw around words like "abandoned" when this isn't a paid gig. Besides I don't believe Fann is the custodian of this thread anymore. It was passed off to Klue22 and he logged off 22 minutes ago.

So instead of getting bent out of shape about it you might contact Klue22 via PM and see what the deal is. Kewl?









And please this is a CASE thread. There really isn't too many things that one can say and keep it 100% on topic. For the most part though this thread does look after itself.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;14983173*
> You did a good job also. It was your when I first signed up. And you're awesome built that made me get the HAF.


Thanks mate! Ironically I think it was the HAF the owner before me built that really made me want a HAF too. Touge180SX









All things said and done, this really is a pretty sweet thread!


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

BAM!!!


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notoriousxpinoy;14985456*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!!!


Could you share your wallpaper please? In 1920x1080 please!


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;14985601*
> Could you share your wallpaper please? In 1920x1080 please!


Hmmmm I knew a GasMan once he was in my Crysis wars clan hmmm..... curious very curious lol


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Appears to be another owner that abandoned the thread. We need Fanblade back.


Didn't know how this look like I'm bent out of shape?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceadderman*


sorry if you feel abandoned but it happens. *i didn't say i felt abandoned i could care less. I don't need to be added to anything and know how to use search.*

fann hasn't been on ocn for 3 weeks to my knowledge but he's been round. People are allowed to have a life y'know. I'm not making fun of you or making light of your stance,*what exactly is my stance? I was just replying to someones post* just think that it's a bit premature to throw around words like "abandoned" when this isn't a paid gig.*no it's not but it's a responsibility. Theirs people who want to be in the hof contest, added to the owners list.* besides i don't believe fann is the custodian of this thread anymore.*no he isn't.* it was passed off to klue22 and he logged off 22 minutes ago.

So instead of getting bent out of shape about it you might contact klue22 via pm and see what the deal is. Kewl?







*Why i don't need anything.*

and please this is a case thread. There really isn't too many things that one can say and keep it 100% on topic. For the most part though this thread does look after itself.









~ceadder










Don't know where you come up with me being bent out of shape. I just replied to a question. Atleast the quoted pictures are HAF related. Yes I know how to quote a single pic.







*I'm done with this*. No need to add more offtopic BS. You have a problem PM it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Don't know where you come up with me being bent out of shape. I just replied to a question. Atleast the quoted pictures are HAF related. Yes I know how to quote a single pic.







*I'm done with this*. No need to add more offtopic BS. You have a problem PM it












I don't have a major problem with it. I just find it odd that you're worried about off topic stuff but have no problems with the multiple quotes one right after the other.

As I said though if you think Klue abandoned us why don't you PM him to see what's up. He was here yesterday(ocn) so I don't think he's abandoned anything. He just might have gotten sidetracked doing other things.









~Ceadder


----------



## batmang

Here's my HAF 932 Advanced that I just finished up about three weeks ago.


----------



## Edsurf987

Nice build


----------



## Plagasx

Hey, does anyone know if you can get those same casters that's on the 932 to fit on the HAF X????

I don't want to use wheels on my Haf X...


----------



## FalloutBoy

If I had a HAF for every argument that happened in this thread, I'd be able to build a house out of them and live in it.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;14985601*
> Could you share your wallpaper please? In 1920x1080 please!


http://wallbase.cc/start/


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^That is such an awesome site. I hope my RAID drive doesn't get filled with nothing but Desktops.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagasx;14995862*
> Hey, does anyone know if you can get those same casters that's on the 932 to fit on the HAF X????
> 
> I don't want to use wheels on my Haf X...


I'm pretty sure they're the same wheels but would need someone with both to confirm.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## THC Butterz

My gaming setup, and a front view of my case... $200 xbox... $150 monitor 2.8k PC give or take... and a $12 keyboard and mouse kit... I know pathetic... lol


----------



## Grimloque

This is my case so far. Just got it back from a friend who professionally sprayed it for me. Not too shabby if I may say so. Will slowly start assembly this week and post more pics. Still have a lot of tweaking to do. What do you guys think? Oh, the orange is darker than on the photos...stupid flash and crappy camera.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimloque;14997996*
> This is my case so far. Just got it back from a friend who professionally sprayed it for me. Not too shabby if I may say so. Will slowly start assembly this week and post more pics. Still have a lot of tweaking to do. What do you guys think? Oh, the orange is darker than on the photos...stupid flash and crappy camera.


looks good, since you've already got it in pieces, installing the mobo tray, with something other than rivets would probably be a +1, nothings quite as convenient as a removable tray


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14998262*
> looks good, since you've already got it in pieces, installing the mobo tray, with something other than rivets would probably be a +1, nothings quite as convenient as a removable tray


Interesting idea. Maybe even install it on hinges at the bottom so the tray can pivot. Will have a look tonight.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimloque;14997996*
> This is my case so far. Just got it back from a friend who professionally sprayed it for me. Not too shabby if I may say so. Will slowly start assembly this week and post more pics. Still have a lot of tweaking to do. What do you guys think? Oh, the orange is darker than on the photos...stupid flash and crappy camera.


Gonna be sexy. Trying to match your avatar's color scheme? lol


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14997795*
> My gaming setup, and a front view of my case... $200 xbox... $150 monitor 2.8k PC give or take... and a $12 keyboard and mouse kit... I know pathetic... lol


I don't see a gf/wife anywhere in there. I approve of your priorities.


----------



## Mopiko Laila

My Haf X


2011-09-21 06.15.36 (Large) by MopikoLaila, on Flickr


2011-09-21 06.18.50 (Large) by MopikoLaila, on Flickr


2011-09-21 06.16.37 (Large) by MopikoLaila, on Flickr


2011-09-21 06.19.32 (Large) by MopikoLaila, on Flickr


----------



## KyadCK

Add me










Needed a cheap mid-tower and this thing was sitting there for just $50. open up the box and... if CM can honestly call this a mid-tower, I think I fear the size of the 932.

Only mod at the moment is a 120mm fan strapped in with 4 zip-ties in the 5.25 bay.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hello HAF club. I am one of the Cooler Master employees on this forum. We wanted to communicate directly with our users and find out what people like and how people use our products.

My name is Jon, and I am responsible for product development. So if you guys need anything, or have some obscure question, there is a big chance we could find the answers. There are some amazing PC builds on this thread!


----------



## HWI

Hi CM MR HAF, awesome to have a Cooler Master rep in the thread. You guys make great cases imo.

Can you comment if you guys plan on making an updated version of the Stacker 830? That was one of the coolest cases ever.

Btw, you have a sick rig, tri-SLI 580s.


----------



## Ceadderman

These are awesome cases. But it would be nice to have some more parts availability for them, as well as the 912 Advance available to US Customers from your regular vendors like Newegg.

Thank you for checking in with us, it's much appreciated.

Can we expect to see a HAF X or 932 Red Edition any time soon. I understand that the Blue Edition is a Newegg only model but it would be nice if we could get a Red, Green or some other color besides Blue.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15002311*
> Gonna be sexy. Trying to match your avatar's color scheme? lol


LOL...close. I changed my avatar to match the case. Also changed my build's name to the latin name for the frog.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15008492*
> Hello HAF club. I am one of the Cooler Master employees on this forum. We wanted to communicate directly with our users and find out what people like and how people use our products.
> 
> My name is Jon, and I am responsible for product development. So if you guys need anything, or have some obscure question, there is a big chance we could find the answers. There are some amazing PC builds on this thread!


This is awesome. Welcome Jon. Now we have a CM rep to pester. hehe. Just kidding.


----------



## KyadCK

Hello CM MR HAF

I guess it would be cool for the 912's wire hiding holes next to the SATA ports to be stretched a little bit vertically for better SATA cable management. As it is now I cant use ports 0 and 1 nicely on my gigabyte motherboard because it doesn't line up quite right for all 8 ports.

Otherwise I have no complaints at all, and it was very nice to get backup screws and parts with such a budget case. I will likely stick with CM for a long time if this level of quality continues.

EDIT: A lot of cases seem to have this issue, perhaps gigabyte needs to move their SATA ports...


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15009939*
> Hi CM MR HAF, awesome to have a Cooler Master rep in the thread. You guys make great cases imo.
> 
> Can you comment if you guys plan on making an updated version of the Stacker 830? That was one of the coolest cases ever.
> 
> Btw, you have a sick rig, tri-SLI 580s.


I used to have a Stacker 830. It was a nice chassis that was ahead of its time. We are always looking forward to new features that will be ahead of their time. We always look for new trends to see where we should develop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15009950*
> These are awesome cases. But it would be nice to have some more parts availability for them, as well as the 912 Advance available to US Customers from your regular vendors like Newegg.
> 
> Thank you for checking in with us, it's much appreciated.
> 
> Can we expect to see a HAF X or 932 Red Edition any time soon. I understand that the Blue Edition is a Newegg only model but it would be nice if we could get a Red, Green or some other color besides Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I do believe the manager of the Cooler Master USA store orders HAF 912 Advanced every quarter and keeps them available for sale. Functionally, the chassis is identical to the HAF 912 basic which is available from regular vendors. One good thing to take advantage of is for replacement purposes, anything part from a current chassis released in 2-3 years is available for parts request or sometimes purchase on the CM Store.


----------



## pure_cure

Yo guys. I've had my haf x for about a year now. I have the nvidia edition but really struggling to find green fans in south africa. Anyone, by any chance know where i can get green fans? I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Draco_74401

Here are some pics of the full window I just finished. It's actually the second one I've built this week. The first was finished, etched, installed and ready for it's photo shoot, but there was a little smudge on it so i took it back out to clean it. Let's just say glass cleaner makes glass......slippery!! CRASH!! heheheh


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15010306*
> I do believe the manager of the Cooler Master USA store orders HAF 912 Advanced every quarter and keeps them available for sale. Functionally, the chassis is identical to the HAF 912 basic which is available from regular vendors. One good thing to take advantage of is for replacement purposes, anything part from a current chassis released in 2-3 years is available for parts request or sometimes purchase on the CM Store.


Hey CM MR HAF, I just realized what I need to axe you. When are you going to have AMD Edition bits in CMStore? I need the Phenom Grill and Badge but you guys don't offer that. Is there any way a guy could lay his hands on one?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure;15010484*
> Yo guys. I've had my haf x for about a year now. I have the nvidia edition but really struggling to find green fans in south africa. Anyone, by any chance know where i can get green fans? I'll post pictures soon.


Hey man. Nice to see a fellow South African on here. The best and cheapest place is online. I would recommend www.Rebeltech.co.za. I have bought from them before and the service is good.


----------



## waltcujo

hey I was wondering if me & my slightly modified HAF 912 can join your guys computer gang?


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15008492*
> Hello HAF club. I am one of the Cooler Master employees on this forum. We wanted to communicate directly with our users and find out what people like and how people use our products.
> 
> My name is Jon, and I am responsible for product development. So if you guys need anything, or have some obscure question, there is a big chance we could find the answers. There are some amazing PC builds on this thread!


One thing I know I'd like to see are some accessories for the front panel on the HAF X (Like a USB 3.0 Direct-to-Mobo-header wire - the cables provided are nice while most people are still limited to external ports, but 3.0 should become standard onboard tech when Ivy Bridge drops in a few months), I know I would also like to see solid feet for the HAF X (not the casters - I like my computer to only move when I really want it to, namely, when I pick it up and carry it).
Oh, a 5.25"-3.5" converter for the front bays. Too many memory card readers only fit 3.5", and if they do come with a converter, they either a) POSs b)stick out like a sore thumb on a HAF case c)both
A full window side panel for the HAF X - I know some of here just cut our own, and other don't want to/don't have time to/don't feel like it and just wish a full-window version existed. And since you can see a lot of us make use of the water cooling options, or are operating on positive air-pressure, the loss of 1 200mm fan (out of what, 4? plus a 140 in back) won't kill us too much heat-wise.


----------



## eskamobob1

Hello







,

I absolutely love your cases and recommend them all of the time... My only trouble with them is full water-cooling... Really only 3 requests for this

1) make the HDD bays in the HAF X easily removable (with screws or something) so that you can stack a 240 on a 360 for full WC

2) do the same style intake you use for the PSU on the X all of the way up to the front of the case

3) put hinges on the 932 so people don't have to worry about pulling on the tubes when they take off their side panel and have rads on it (the ability to fit a 240x240 rad on the side panel was a really good feature IMO)

Other than this, I have never realy had any other things I want to change about your cases







I just wish you guys had a cube (but Ik how small the market is)


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15008492*
> Hello HAF club. I am one of the Cooler Master employees on this forum. We wanted to communicate directly with our users and find out what people like and how people use our products.
> 
> My name is Jon, and I am responsible for product development. So if you guys need anything, or have some obscure question, there is a big chance we could find the answers. There are some amazing PC builds on this thread!


you should definatly add a usb 3 bracket to the front of the case


----------



## THC Butterz

MR CM Rep, Just a few things on my cm wishlist... A removable Mother Board Tray, Acrylic that doesn't scratch the second dust hits it...literally(the case with both my 932 adv window and my haf x window) and last but most importantly, A Bigger Case! Seriously I and many others would like to fit 230mm, and 480mm (4X120mm) rads in our HAF... But it requires modification. thank you


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draco_74401;15011051*
> Here are some pics of the full window I just finished. It's actually the second one I've built this week. The first was finished, etched, installed and ready for it's photo shoot, but there was a little smudge on it so i took it back out to clean it. Let's just say glass cleaner makes glass......slippery!! CRASH!! heheheh


Nice full window!


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15015426*
> MR CM Rep, Just a few things on my cm wishlist... A removable Mother Board Tray, Acrylic that doesn't scratch the second dust hits it...literally(the case with both my 932 adv window and my haf x window) and last but most importantly, A Bigger Case! Seriously I and many others would like to fit 230mm, and 480mm (4X120mm) rads in our HAF... But it requires modification. thank you


I love the idea of removable motherboad trays. I would be cool to make a brand that had thicker medal and acrylic. I don't think that the 4x120mm option is going to be a big seller. However if you did make a case where one side had the motherboard and on the other side you can put rads, hard drives, and powersupplys for those really high end builds woud be cool.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;15016402*
> i love the idea of removable motherboad trays. I would be cool to make a brand that had thicker medal and acrylic. I don't think that the 4x120mm option is going to be a big seller. However if you did make a case where one side had the motherboard and on the other side you can put rads, hard drives, and powersupplys for those really high end builds woud be cool.


we need a cube!!!


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15011319*
> Hey CM MR HAF, I just realized what I need to axe you. When are you going to have AMD Edition bits in CMStore? I need the Phenom Grill and Badge but you guys don't offer that. Is there any way a guy could lay his hands on one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The solution is to Cooler Master Store and ask to buy the HAF 932 AMD edition front fan grill and red side trim if you want. If you ask nicely they could sell them to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;15014221*
> One thing I know I'd like to see are some accessories for the front panel on the HAF X (Like a USB 3.0 Direct-to-Mobo-header wire - the cables provided are nice while most people are still limited to external ports, but 3.0 should become standard onboard tech when Ivy Bridge drops in a few months), I know I would also like to see solid feet for the HAF X (not the casters - I like my computer to only move when I really want it to, namely, when I pick it up and carry it).
> Oh, a 5.25"-3.5" converter for the front bays. Too many memory card readers only fit 3.5", and if they do come with a converter, they either a) POSs b)stick out like a sore thumb on a HAF case c)both
> A full window side panel for the HAF X - I know some of here just cut our own, and other don't want to/don't have time to/don't feel like it and just wish a full-window version existed. And since you can see a lot of us make use of the water cooling options, or are operating on positive air-pressure, the loss of 1 200mm fan (out of what, 4? plus a 140 in back) won't kill us too much heat-wise.


All new HAF X and HAF 932 Advanced have the USB 3.0 internal connector. For the HAF X, good idea about the 3.5" adapter. Finally, you can order a HAF 932 full window panel and install it on a HAF X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15014248*
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I absolutely love your cases and recommend them all of the time... My only trouble with them is full water-cooling... Really only 3 requests for this
> 
> 1) make the HDD bays in the HAF X easily removable (with screws or something) so that you can stack a 240 on a 360 for full WC
> 
> 2) do the same style intake you use for the PSU on the X all of the way up to the front of the case
> 
> 3) put hinges on the 932 so people don't have to worry about pulling on the tubes when they take off their side panel and have rads on it (the ability to fit a 240x240 rad on the side panel was a really good feature IMO)
> 
> Other than this, I have never realy had any other things I want to change about your cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish you guys had a cube (but Ik how small the market is)


1) All I can say are HDD bays on a future chassis will be better than you imagine, but its not a HAF.
2) If you mean the PSU cable cover, it might be a good idea, but how would it attach to the chassis in a firm way?
3) I've seen this before, its possible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo;15014640*
> you should definatly add a usb 3 bracket to the front of the case


All HAF X owners with external cables can do a parts request from the CMUSA store for this and recieve it in 3-6 weeks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;15016402*
> I love the idea of removable motherboad trays. I would be cool to make a brand that had thicker medal and acrylic. I don't think that the 4x120mm option is going to be a big seller. However if you did make a case where one side had the motherboard and on the other side you can put rads, hard drives, and powersupplys for those really high end builds woud be cool.


The issue with the removable motherboard tray we found out with the ATCS 840 is that people are lazy. Would you redo your cable management whenever you remove your motherboard? Good idea, looking for more feedback on this. A chassis has to be designed around a removable motherboard tray because it has to be strong enough to have the whole middle section missing and not warp or collapse.

Thanks for the questions, hopefully the answers are helpful.


----------



## nickt1862

Hi CM Man,

Need to have cases which have easy take/pull out filtering slide out or clip out with the filter(s) on a plastic frame without having to finessing filter mesh from bent tabs in the front panel backside or bottom of the case.

Also the quality of the filters needs to be upped as it's more of a coarse mesh verses a real filter.

Another thing: All cases should have included motherboard tray cable routing grommets.

If Cooler Master wants to take the next step forward these suggestions plus what has already been suggested so far will help do so.


----------



## MMJA

Hi CM Man,

Was looking for a Stacker 830 when I was building my rig in 2009, no one had it in stock here in New Zealand so went with the HAF 932 instead and I love this case. I always recommend HAF cases to anyone looking to build a rig, keep up the good work!


----------



## ahmadtahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15008492*
> Hello HAF club. I am one of the Cooler Master employees on this forum. We wanted to communicate directly with our users and find out what people like and how people use our products.
> 
> My name is Jon, and I am responsible for product development. So if you guys need anything, or have some obscure question, there is a big chance we could find the answers. There are some amazing PC builds on this thread!


Hello CM MR HAF,

I live in Lahore, Pakistan, How can I request for USB 3.0 mother board header for HAF-X, as in my HAF-X I have to route the USB 3.0 cables to the back panel.

Regards.


----------



## eskamobob1

I meant have the mesh bottom so that you don't have to mod to have a bottom 360 rad be fully usable... And as for the hinges, I have don't it a Buber of times, but it would be a nice touch to have it standard







and I can't wait to see your new cases


----------



## Extreme2




----------



## BramSLI1

I recently purchased an XSPC RX360 V2 radiator to replace the RS360 that came with my Rasa kit and the measurements from FrozenCPU's website said it shouldn't be a problem. Well let me tell you that there is a problem. I don't know if anyone else has tried this, but with my motherboard and using standard 25mm thick fans underneath the rad pushing air out through the radiator, there is barely enough clearance over my RAM. What I mean by barely is literally a sheet of paper. I also couldn't fit all three fans because of the placement and height of my north bridge and MOSFET heat sink. I had to place that fan under the top shroud to fit it. Just have a look at the pics. I'm not knocking this radiator. It works exceptionally well you just have to make sure that your measurements are correct. Frozen has it listed as 58.5mm while it's actually 63mm. If I had know this I might have gone with a thinner radiator.


----------



## DarkHollow

I know what would be cool, make a standard version case that is similar to 2 HAF X strapped together.

Basically have larger holes at the top (above the mobo) as well as larger behind mobo cpu cutout (I recently modded mine with these 2). The other thing would be to then have room for more drive trays, basically have it hold 6 drives (each side maybe? if not than probably 9-10 total) then have the racks be able so split in half and mount in several places.

Make the left side hold mobo, most HDD, and a couple CD drives. On the right have it hold the PSU, a few more HDD and a few more CD drive bays. Have the right side have integrated spot to use zip ties to make cables lay flat.

The front should probably have a custom front, especially if say the left is going to have 2 5.25 bays and the right is going to have 4-6. The other thing would be to expand the front panel options, have more usb up front and maybe a few buttons to flip lights/fans on/off etc so that you could have several different options.

The other thing would be to make it taller to better fit a thick rad in push/pull. My HAF X has a black ice 360 rad in it with push fans inside and it overlaps my board and 2 5.25 bays.

Another thing would be to make it longer as well, basically so if using a 360 rad it wouldn't overlap the bays but if using a 480 it would again. That would be such an epic case and I may not be able to get one as soon as it comes out but I would have to get one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15018794*
> I recently purchased an XSPC RX360 V2 radiator to replace the RS360 that came with my Rasa kit and the measurements from FrozenCPU's website said it shouldn't be a problem. Well let me tell you that there is a problem. I don't know if anyone else has tried this, but with my motherboard and using standard 25mm thick fans underneath the rad pushing air out through the radiator, there is barely enough clearance over my RAM.


Are both sets of fans internal? (if you have it in push/pull) If not then WOW. That rad is even fatter than my 360 (and I thought mine was huge).


----------



## Ceadderman

Here's something I would like to see. I would like to see CM offer CM Branded DEMCiFlex filters or even include a full kit for a little more. These filters are awesome on steel chassis cases.










The one pictured here is dirty. Just think how much dust I've kept out of my 932 over the last year.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15017031*
> All HAF X owners with external cables can do a parts request from the CMUSA store for this and recieve it in 3-6 weeks.


That was exactly what I was talking about with the USB 3.0, I'm using an add-on card right now for 3.0, but the ports are internal so I can use the cables that were included with the HAF X to make that work. But I was looking for a way to plug those front ports into an on board USB 3.0 header (when they finally show up - or at least show up on the board I'm looking at), and this is it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15017031*
> The issue with the removable motherboard tray we found out with the ATCS 840 is that people are lazy. Would you redo your cable management whenever you remove your motherboard? Good idea, looking for more feedback on this. A chassis has to be designed around a removable motherboard tray because it has to be strong enough to have the whole middle section missing and not warp or collapse.


I know what you mean, that was the only thing at gave me pause when looking at the X, the lack of removable Mobo tray - but for the number of times I'm actually removing my mobo, I decided the X was worth it.
However, looking at this same issue from the other side, it's just as much of a pain to try to hook cables up when you don't have a removable tray - and at the same time, it's frustrating to no end to try to mount a heat sink (especially in the sizes they come in these days) when you can't remove the tray. If you lay it flat, you can kinda position the heat sink - but you can't really make sure it's lining up just right. If you try to place the heat sink with the case standing up, you can line up better, but good luck getting the screws to catch and tighten while keeping it lined up.

Perhaps you should rethink Mobo trays - you did it once before with the heat sink mounting bracket hole, maybe you need to do it once again. What I'm thinking is if you work cable management into the mobo tray. You have "extensions/ports" built into the tray that plug your power, sata, USB, front panel, what-have-you into on the mobo-side of the tray, and then these connection are passed through the tray to where they would be plugged into - power down south to where the PSU is, SATA and Front Panel connections to the east (towards the front of the case), etc. From there, the cables from the actually devices plug into those ports. Essentially, you're moving all the connections normally made directly to the mobo to the edges and around back of the tray - everything from power and SATA, to Front Panel and fan connections. Now, you to remove the tray, you don't have to un-do all your cable management.
Or you could take it one step further and build in all of the cables, just have the ends that plug into the devices stick out where they would be used (with a way to tuck them away if not in use).
Obviously, both of these would not be cheap and would mean an Ultra-high end case - which is something I would like to see CM get into. Right now, it seems like you guys compete with everyone when it comes to case, you dominate the budget market and you offer very cost-effective solutions in the high-end market - but perhaps maybe it is time to start taking Corsair and Lian-Li head-on when it comes to high-end case. Yours are certainly the more cost-efficient cases compared to theirs, but at their Price levels, price becomes less of a concern. I know that if CM was to release a case with built-in cables (that actually worked), a removable mobo tray, and the ability to implement a highly effective air *OR* water cooling solution, that I would buy it (if I happen to be in the market for a case), even if it was $200-$300.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15017031*
> 1) All I can say are HDD bays on a future chassis will be better than you imagine, but its not a HAF.


The suspense is killing me - can you at least give us a time frame to keep an eye-out for said case to be making an appearance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15017031*
> 2) If you mean the PSU cable cover, it might be a good idea, but how would it attach to the chassis in a firm way?


I think he's talking about the 'interconnecting hexagons' for the intakes for the PSU - but only because he was talking about fans right before hand. I could be wrong.
Though I will admit I love the PSU cover and you should keep that in future designs. I was skeptical at first, but after using it, it certainly makes the case just feel cleaner.
The only thing that sucks is when you drop one of the screws while trying to lock it down.


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;4638466*
> Don't forget to nominate for the August Hall of Fame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club * *HAF Hall of Fame*  *HAF Club Links*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html][B][IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/4638554-post2.html][B]HAF Hall of Fame[/B] [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL] [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/4638579-post3.html]HAF Club Links[/URL][/B] [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]
> 
> * The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club *
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html][B][IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rules: Simple, just post a pic of your case_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please use "Add Me" at beginning of post
> 
> *If you have a build log, please post or PM me a link and I will add it.*
> Please do not quote more than 1 image
> Haf X Owners
> Haf 932 Owners
> Haf 922 Owners
> Haf 912 Advanced Owners


is it still possible to be added to the club? HAF 912


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15017130*
> Need to have cases which have easy take/pull out filtering slide out or clip out with the filter(s) on a plastic frame without having to finessing filter mesh from bent tabs in the front panel backside or bottom of the case.
> 
> Also the quality of the filters needs to be upped as it's more of a coarse mesh verses a real filter.


The next two full towers from CM will be so. I said too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmadtahir;15017642*
> Hello CM MR HAF,
> 
> I live in Lahore, Pakistan, How can I request for USB 3.0 mother board header for HAF-X, as in my HAF-X I have to route the USB 3.0 cables to the back panel.
> 
> Regards.


Sorry, my sphere of influence is only in the Americas. My suggestion is you call the store that sold you this HAF X, ask them to call their distributor to order these parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15018895*
> Here's something I would like to see. I would like to see CM offer CM Branded DEMCiFlex filters or even include a full kit for a little more.
> ~Ceadder:drink:


This is what the HAF 932 is all about, a pure DIY enthusiast chassis that you can bolt on accessories to. The fact that CM chassis feature, or lack of one can keep another company in business is great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;15019012*
> 
> Or you could take it one step further and build in all of the cables, just have the ends that plug into the devices stick out where they would be used (with a way to tuck them away if not in use).
> 
> The suspense is killing me - can you at least give us a time frame to keep an eye-out for said case to be making an appearance?
> .


I think you are on to something big. This would be a large investment, but is a great benefit. The next full tower is coming in a month and it isn't a HAF, thats all I can say.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme2;15017736*


The blue version is really nice!

What fan controller is that?


----------



## BramSLI1

DarkHollow, the only fans inside the case are the ones under the rad. The fan I have on top sits under the plastic upper shroud of the case. There would be no way to have 2 sets of fans in a push/pull with this radiator and this case.


----------



## Edsurf987

Nice.
Quote:


> What fan controller is that?


Would like to know too...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;15019567*
> Would like to know too...


I found it!!! It's the Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25 Fan Controller. Link to newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998077


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15018794*
> I recently purchased an XSPC RX360 V2 radiator to replace the RS360 that came with my Rasa kit and the measurements from FrozenCPU's website said it shouldn't be a problem. Well let me tell you that there is a problem. I don't know if anyone else has tried this, but with my motherboard and using standard 25mm thick fans underneath the rad pushing air out through the radiator, there is barely enough clearance over my RAM. What I mean by barely is literally a sheet of paper. I also couldn't fit all three fans because of the placement and height of my north bridge and MOSFET heat sink. I had to place that fan under the top shroud to fit it. Just have a look at the pics. I'm not knocking this radiator. It works exceptionally well you just have to make sure that your measurements are correct. Frozen has it listed as 58.5mm while it's actually 63mm. If I had know this I might have gone with a thinner radiator.


Damn! I have a different board but the same case, I hope it doesn't suffer the same issue -_-


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*


I think you are on to something big. This would be a large investment, but is a great benefit. The next full tower is coming in a month and it isn't a HAF, thats all I can say.


I think I can safely expand on this for everyone. We've(anyone who takes MaximumPC) all seen it already anyway as far as I am aware and I could be wrong. There is a new Cosmos case on the way and while I applaud Cosmos(it was my dream case 4 years ago) I don't think that Cosmos is as good as the HAF series. It looks great an all but HAF is a whole nother level above Cosmos.









~Ceadder


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


I found it!!! It's the Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25 Fan Controller. Link to newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998077


Thanks


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*


DarkHollow, the only fans inside the case are the ones under the rad. The fan I have on top sits under the plastic upper shroud of the case. There would be no way to have 2 sets of fans in a push/pull with this radiator and this case.


I figured but then I looked at rad size and yours was only a few mm bigger, at least until I read your post again and I realized there is about a 8mm difference and that would overlap as well in my setup as well.

In that case I would measure the to to see if there is room up to at all and if so chop out the current bars for the rad and get one of those empty MNPC 360 grills to lift the rad into the top slightly.

Other than that, no freaking clue on how to make it fit better without extensive modding.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*


I recently purchased an XSPC RX360 V2 radiator to replace the RS360 that came with my Rasa kit and the measurements from FrozenCPU's website said it shouldn't be a problem. Well let me tell you that there is a problem. I don't know if anyone else has tried this, but with my motherboard and using standard 25mm thick fans underneath the rad pushing air out through the radiator, there is barely enough clearance over my RAM. What I mean by barely is literally a sheet of paper. I also couldn't fit all three fans because of the placement and height of my north bridge and MOSFET heat sink. I had to place that fan under the top shroud to fit it. Just have a look at the pics. I'm not knocking this radiator. It works exceptionally well you just have to make sure that your measurements are correct. Frozen has it listed as 58.5mm while it's actually 63mm. If I had know this I might have gone with a thinner radiator.


BramSLI1: I just tested mounting the RX360 V2 inside my HAF X with Gentle Typhoons in push/pull config and I definitely can mount all 6 with no clearance issues. I'm using the Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 board. BTW I bought this rad from jab-tech a little over a week ago and I JUST received it tonight.

Is the thickness of your fan different from the GT?

edit:
Here are the pics of my rig with GT's installed to check clearance


----------



## THC Butterz

MR CM... Heres a Idea Make a custom limited edition OCN edition chasis in cooperation with the mods and users of this forum


----------



## vcrazy

I don't think there's much difference but here are the dimensions of the GT;

119x119x25mm


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


MR CM... Heres a Idea Make a custom limited edition OCN edition chasis in cooperation with the mods and users of this forum










2nded.


















The grill badge should look like this but in the CM icecube...

C







M or OCN.









Simply "







" would be awesome. And would be even better with the [email protected] logo and Cog on both sides of it.









~Ceadder


----------



## vcrazy

deleted


----------



## mad0314

Add me I hope this picture is enough im too lazy to take another one right now and every time I decide to take one its at night with horrible lighting.


----------



## SightUp

So are people still getting added to the list or what?


----------



## Boyd

Just got my HAF 922 today. Just finished switching parts from the old case to the 922.







Shot at 2011-09-22[/IMG]







Shot at 2011-09-22[/IMG]








Shot at 2011-09-22


----------



## Extreme2

thanx , fan controller is ‏Scythe Kaze Master Pro 6 Channel .










about blue version i just change led light from red to blue


----------



## BramSLI1

vcrazy, my fans are the same thickness, but my motherboard's MOSFET heat sink sits higher than yours.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15023003*
> So are people still getting added to the list or what?


So far as I know, yes they are.

Why? Did you buy your HAF so you can be part of this awesome club?









Klue22 is still part of OCN and I've seen him lurking in other threads so I'm not sure what the deal is. It could be that it's more than what he has time for at the moment. But rather than speak for him I think patience is a good thing. You'll be added in due time. Just sport your HAF tag and be happy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15023592*
> vcrazy, my fans are the same thickness, but my motherboard's MOSFET heat sink sits higher than yours.


Is what you get for buying Giga*bites*.









j/k

Have you tried a 20mm thick fan? Or does the Rad run right into your board? From what I saw of your pics(didn't go large) it looked like there wasn't alot of room between the Radiator and your board.









Extreme2 just reminded me. CM should offer replacement pcb whose LED are optional Red or Blue PWR/HDD setup. If you have a 932, offer Red Low Intensity bulbs on a replacement PCB. If you have X then offer Blue. Not that I had any problem changing my bulbs out MR CM HAF, but some people aren't as confident in their soldering capability as I am mine and I'm sure if something had gone wrong I'd be on the hook for my warranty... hey just realized something I need to update for THAT list here.









Boy I bet the list is longer than I thought. Maybe I should just compile a list of *ahem* grievances and get back atcha later.







:

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BramSLI1

Caedderman, I guess I could go with thinner fans. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15023648*
> Caedderman, I guess I could go with thinner fans. Thanks for the advice.


Not a problem Bram. That's what we're here for.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Arimis5226

Anyone have the stock fan part/model numbers for the HAF X laying around?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15024422*
> Anyone have the stock fan part/model numbers for the HAF X laying around?


Depends on which one. I do. Do you want a Red Fan or Plain one? I've got them in my Sale thread and can get it to you post haste.









*Edit* Red LED... A23030-10CB-3DL-L1; Plain 200mm A23030-10CB-3DN-L1. Hope that helps.







*ediT*

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15024515*
> Depends on which one. I do. Do you want a Red Fan or Plain one? I've got them in my Sale thread and can get it to you post haste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* Red LED... A23030-10CB-3DL-L1; Plain 200mm A23030-10CB-3DN-L1. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ediT*
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Cooling System
1 x 140mm rear fan = ?
1 x 200mm top fan = A23030-10CB-3DN-L1
1 x 200mm side fan = A23030-10CB-3DN-L1
1 x 230mm front red LED on/ off fan = ?
Just to check, is this correct so far?


----------



## HAFMaster

@ CM MR HAF:
Welcome to Overclock.net!
I haven't posted here in a very long time but I still follow a lot of the treads here. I'm a proud owner of the original HAF 932 which is always under construction.

This is a great opportunity for both CM and the members here to get antiquated with each other and sharing each others thoughts and observations and will be invaluable to both parties.









I love the idea of being able to buy additional parts thru the CM USA store. This will help to ensure the cases can be modified to accommodate future technology. i.e. USB 3.

I do have one question though. Has CM ever looked into the idea of offering a pedestal for the HAF cases that would accommodate a 120.4 radiator??? One of your newest competitors has that option for their cases and it seems like a great solution to the 120.4 radiator issue without an extreme deal of modification to the actual case itself.

Looking forward to your feedback. TIA!


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not getting "antiquated" with anybody. I'm single for a reason.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15024557*
> Cooling System
> 1 x 140mm rear fan = ?
> 1 x 200mm top fan = A23030-10CB-3DN-L1
> 1 x 200mm side fan = A23030-10CB-3DN-L1
> 1 x 230mm front red LED on/ off fan = ?
> Just to check, is this correct so far?


Front one is the Red LED model. So you can check that off your list as well. Only wish mine got the LED power switch when it was first introduced. I'm jealous.









Rear 140 should be A14025-10CB-3BN-F1, but I can only responsibly say with any certainty that it's the model in the 932. I'd pretty much bet that it's the same within a 80-85% certainty. Sometimes fans do get substituted along the way during the manufacturing process.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BramSLI1

Here's a quick update on my system. I just want to let the members here know that I went ahead and moved my fans from underneath the radiator to above the radiator. I then ran Crysis 2 for about an hour and my temps haven't changed a bit. Apparently the RX360 is made for low power fans and therefore also works quite well in a pull configuration. So if you are thinking about using this radiator with your HAF X case, if you put your fans on top of the rad in pull you really won't lose any performance. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## RonB94GT

CM MR HAF I would like to see a larger Storm Enforcer.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


MR CM... Heres a Idea Make a custom limited edition OCN edition chasis in cooperation with the mods and users of this forum










A delightful idea! One issue to note are royalties and terms. We have 3 nVidia chassis, and 2 AMD chassis, so if we can co-market with the the best i'm sure anything is possible.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFMaster*


@ CM MR HAF:
Welcome to Overclock.net!
I haven't posted here in a very long time but I still follow a lot of the treads here. I'm a proud owner of the original HAF 932 which is always under construction.

This is a great opportunity for both CM and the members here to get antiquated with each other and sharing each others thoughts and observations and will be invaluable to both parties.









I love the idea of being able to buy additional parts thru the CM USA store. This will help to ensure the cases can be modified to accommodate future technology. i.e. USB 3.

I do have one question though. Has CM ever looked into the idea of offering a pedestal for the HAF cases that would accommodate a 120.4 radiator??? One of your newest competitors has that option for their cases and it seems like a great solution to the 120.4 radiator issue without an extreme deal of modification to the actual case itself.

Looking forward to your feedback. TIA!


Thanks for the kind words. The HAF 932 has come a long way since 2008, to think of it all the features CM pioneered in that chassis (CPU hole, big fan support, 3x120mm wc support, cable management) became standard in 2012. The fact that any product is sold essentially the same after 4 long years is enough.

I dont understand what you mean by pedestal? Could you explain?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


CM MR HAF I would like to see a larger Storm Enforcer.


The next full tower will be unveiled this Tuesday.


----------



## HAFMaster

@ CM MR HAF

This is what I mean as far as a pedestal.

Basically a separate low profile case that can be used under another case or as a separate stand alone box. Would be great for the 120.4 rads.

http://www.caselabs-store.com/extend...stal-assembly/


----------



## eskamobob1

He is talking about something along the lines of these http://www.mountainmods.com/computer...l-c-21_95.html that the case can stand on... Also, I would love one of these as well







my only complaint about the HAF series is that they can be a pain to internally WC (above a single 360 rad) without major modding... A pedestal that had a couple 5.25 bays and the ability to fit 2 360/480 rads... And thanks for all the feed back... This is some great costumer service and news









EDIT: I got


----------



## kevindd992002

How do you guys install a mid-case fan in the drive bay of the HAF 922?


----------



## Boyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


How do you guys install a mid-case fan in the drive bay of the HAF 922?


I would love to get that answered aswell. it can help me get some extra cooling for my CPU


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyd*


I would love to get that answered aswell. it can help me get some extra cooling for my CPU










Well, the mid-case fan I'm referring to is actually for the GPU and not for the CPU. I'm referring to the mid-case fan that will be installed in the HDD/SDD (in front of the 200mm intake fan) bay of the HAF922


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15017031*
> The issue with the removable motherboard tray we found out with the ATCS 840 is that people are lazy. Would you redo your cable management whenever you remove your motherboard? Good idea, looking for more feedback on this. A chassis has to be designed around a removable motherboard tray because it has to be strong enough to have the whole middle section missing and not warp or collapse.
> 
> Thanks for the questions, hopefully the answers are helpful.


That is a good point. I didn't think about the making the case strong enough to have the middle section removed. I am always chaing stuff for cables, fans, hard drives, and other stuff. I should really always keep a spare compute case around just for this.

Another kind of off the wall idea. I love my full tower computer case, but I also try to go to lan parties. How crazy would it be if there was a removable motherboard tray that could slide into a smaller computer case for the lan and then move back into your larger full tower.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;15036901*
> Another kind of off the wall idea. I love my full tower computer case, but I also try to go to lan parties. How crazy would it be if there was a removable motherboard tray that could slide into a smaller computer case for the lan and then move back into your larger full tower.


Pretty crazy - but I _like_ crazy.

Though I feel like something like that would require something along the lines of what I first suggested - where the cables from your mobo to your components "plug into" the mobo tray, and then the cables from your components to your mobo plug into a different, more accessible part of the mobo tray... actually, the more I think about it, the more I like this idea. One of the main reasons I don't go to LANs more often is because I have a HAF. If there was a way I could pull my mobo/CPU/GPU/Sound card/any-other-card-I-or-anyone-else-may-have-on-our-mobo combo out in one single piece from a Full tower case and drop it into a LAN box, that would be amazing. I could have the drive support and cooling of a full tower, with the portability of a LAN box when I wanted it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

You guys talking about epic ideas, "Hot swappable chassis"









The power connectors would be the slowest part of the swap though, good idea about a uniform power header to just plug/unplug all at once..

Actually if someone just created like a squid of power connects, just make extensions for all necessary components, EPS +12v, the main +12 mobo connector, sata? molex?, and then just have them all terminate into one large plug, that mates to another adapter plug that you have connected to your portable machines PSU.

Hmmmmmm, Likely you would have to have at least a duplicate PSU and optical drive, hdd would have to be hotswappable separate from the mobo tray and compatible with the lan machine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


You guys talking about epic ideas, "Hot swappable chassis"









The power connectors would be the slowest part of the swap though, good idea about a uniform power header to just plug/unplug all at once..

Actually if someone just created like a squid of power connects, just make extensions for all necessary components, EPS +12v, the main +12 mobo connector, sata? molex?, and then just have them all terminate into one large plug, that mates to another adapter plug that you have connected to your portable machines PSU.

Hmmmmmm, Likely you would have to have at least a duplicate PSU and optical drive, hdd would have to be hotswappable separate from the mobo tray and compatible with the lan machine.


Keen idea. But I already have enough cases laying round here as it is. One day I'll take a pic of all of them in the same room. If I'm gonna do something like that I'll just set up one of those and then swap the board and gear over in ~15 minutes.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alan1187

Hey quick question to HAF X owners with water cooling. What's the thickest 360 rad I could install up top?


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alan1187*


Hey quick question to HAF X owners with water cooling. What's the thickest 360 rad I could install up top?


XSPC RX360 for push/pull....depending on the size of the heatsink of your mosfet on your board. I've read a member here couldn't a fan for push because of it (was a Gigabyte board I believe)


----------



## Alan1187

Well looking inside, I have 7.4~cm from the bottom of the mount where the 200mm fans sit up top, to the top of the mobo. Add maybe another cm to the top of my heat sink which doesn't seem to tall ~1.9cm from the mobo surface. These are just rough numbers taking from measurements I just took with a small ruler.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alan1187*


Well looking inside, I have 7.4~cm from the bottom of the mount where the 200mm fans sit up top, to the top of the mobo. Add maybe another cm to the top of my heat sink which doesn't seem to tall ~1.9cm from the mobo surface. These are just rough numbers taking from measurements I just took with a small ruler.


You might try wading through Performance-PCs'.com Radiator stock and checking their numbers. I'm pretty sure you can use any of theirs since you're looking at 73mm of space in the top. The issue isn't the Radiator so much as it's the fans you use. I would recomment any of the Black Ice units. I'm looking at the Black Ice Pro III which is 25mm thick. Add fans to it and you're looking at roughly 52mm including screws.

I know this cause I have to pay attention not to corrupt the side window with a Radiator and fans in my 932. I want people to *see* my watercooling without seeing my Radiator and fans. Going for the clean look and so people have to ask what those white tubes are for.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alan1187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You might try wading through Performance-PCs'.com Radiator stock and checking their numbers. I'm pretty sure you can use any of theirs since you're looking at 73mm of space in the top. The issue isn't the Radiator so much as it's the fans you use. I would recomment any of the Black Ice units. I'm looking at the Black Ice Pro III which is 25mm thick. Add fans to it and you're looking at roughly 52mm including screws.

I know this cause I have to pay attention not to corrupt the side window with a Radiator and fans in my 932. I want people to *see* my watercooling without seeing my Radiator and fans. Going for the clean look and so people have to ask what those white tubes are for.









~Ceadder










Thanks I'll have to check out that site. I'd be concerned about looks as well, considering I have no side window fan anymore, and my PC sits on my desk (thus is above me) and I can see up into it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alan1187*


Thanks I'll have to check out that site. I'd be concerned about looks as well, considering I have no side window fan anymore, and my PC sits on my desk (thus is above me) and I can see up into it.


These were taken from my desktop and my monitor to show how high my system sits. My right shoulder sits about level with the top 5.25 bay.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Ok, for an internal rad, with push pull I would say no larger than an SR1 360 due to the thickness of the rad. That's what I have and the guy with the RX360 cants fit his fan due to the sinks on his board. The RX360 is about 8mm larger than the SR1 (it isn't listed as such but he measured his and it was about 5mm larger than listed)


----------



## HAFenvy

@ CM MR HAF : Welcome!

While I may not chat as much as I used to I still cruise this thread from time to time. A feature I think would be useful has been done for HDD bays but not the 5 1/4 bays... make them modular so you can have 1, 2, 3, or even 4. Kind of like stacked single 5 1/4 bays so you can choose how many you want to use. That way if I want to use 2 x 5 1/4 bays, I can remove the others and have extra space below to move up the HDD bay and do more fans, rad, whatever in the front. Even if this was in pairs that would be cool too... 2 or 4 but removable.

---

On another note.. I hinted a way back that an upgrade was pending. Well... I finally got the parts in and now have a Koolance WB installed on a GTX 580 with the oh so pretty EVGA backplate added. Once this chaotic weekend is over I hope to put some time aside next week to drain the loop, do some cleaning and upgrade HAF Envy


----------



## StreekG

My Haf X


----------



## Klue22

Hey everyone, just letting you know that I haven't forgotten about you. I'll be updating the lists this weekend I promise. In addition I'm working on an implementation of google docs that will record entries automatically, but its a bit tricky to get it the way I want. I'm sorry I've kinda let you all down but things have been pretty hectic. I'm gonna try to be a a better OP.


----------



## GhostDog99

update on my rig
some pix


----------



## EvilAndLazy

Excuse the poor quality. Took this pic with a prepaid cellphone cam. I spend all my money on computer parts and beer. This is myHAF932


----------



## ski-bum

That is one serious setup GhostDog99. One of the best loops I've seen yet. not sure if we're even doing the HAF of the Month contest anymore, but you'd be a shoe-in.

Just noticed, you have the rad outside the case.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilAndLazy;15051090*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the poor quality. Took this pic with a prepaid cellphone cam. I spend all my money on computer parts and beer. This is myHAF932


Is Johnny 5 still alive?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15051115*
> That is one serious setup GhostDog99. One of the best loops I've seen yet. not sure if we're even doing the HAF of the Month contest anymore, but you'd be a shoe-in.
> 
> Just noticed, you have the rad outside the case.


thnak bro im happy you like my rig









and ya got 2 360 rads one in the top of the rig and one outside of the rig


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilAndLazy;15051090*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the poor quality. Took this pic with a prepaid cellphone cam. I spend all my money on computer parts and beer. This is myHAF932


Not bad but Friends don't let Friends drink and cable manage.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Add Me Please -- HAF932 here -- Can I get in on some club action?


----------



## nickt1862

_*Originally Posted by nickt1862 View Post
Need to have cases which have easy take/pull out filtering slide out or clip out with the filter(s) on a plastic frame without having to finessing filter mesh from bent tabs in the front panel backside or bottom of the case.

Also the quality of the filters needs to be upped as it's more of a coarse mesh verses a real filter.*_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF;15019242*
> The next two full towers from CM will be so. I said too much.


Thanks however CM should also include this in the mid towers as well IMHO.


----------



## BigTall

I supposed I should negotiate my terms here....


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigTall;15055987*
> I supposed I should negotiate my terms here....


BigTall, That's gorgeous! You did an awesome job with your rig. Great work!


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99;15048415*
> update on my rig
> some pix












Yo dawg, we heard you like red, so we put some red IN yo red!

In all seriousness, nice job and I wish I could do something as crazy as that. It looks awesome.


----------



## Tef

Oh hey, I'm pleased to say I'm elgible to join you classy gentlemen as I've just got myself a 932









When I get home on Tuesday I'll take some happy snaps to upload. Sadly, it's looking decidedly stock at the moment but I've got plans for a black and blue build, hopefully fabricate a custom side panel sometime next month too


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;15057456*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dawg, we heard you like red, so we put some red IN yo red!
> 
> In all seriousness, nice job and I wish I could do something as crazy as that. It looks awesome.


Thanks it meens alot that you guys like it









and bay the way i love Xzibit


----------



## Entr0py

this is my build


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## waltcujo

ghostdog thats pretty nice u r a mad scientist!


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo;15013537*
> hey i was wondering if me & my slightly modified haf 912 can join your guys computer gang?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klue22;4638466*
> don't forget to nominate for the august hall of fame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The official cooler master haf x/932/922/912(+) club * *haf hall of fame*  *haf club links*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html][B][IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] The official cooler master haf x/932/922/912(+) club [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/4638554-post2.html][B]haf hall of fame[/B] [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL] [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/4638579-post3.html]haf club links[/URL][/B] [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]
> 
> * The official cooler master haf x/932/922/912(+) club *
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-coolermaster-haf-932-owners-thread.html][B][IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] The official cooler master haf x/932/922/912(+) club [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _rules: Simple, just post a pic of your case_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please use "add me" at beginning of post
> 
> *if you have a build log, please post or pm me a link and i will add it.*
> please do not quote more than 1 image
> haf x owners
> haf 932 owners
> haf 922 owners
> haf 912 advanced owners


add me!!!!


----------



## TenshiPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo;15062360*
> add me!!!!


and me! [932







] please.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigTall;15055987*
> I supposed I should negotiate my terms here....



















Could post some more pics door opened ? thx

@DarkHollow









Nice ! I like these plexi blocks red led illuminated


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo;15062272*
> ghostdog thats pretty nice u r a mad scientist!


@DarkHollow









Nice ! I like these plexi blocks red led illuminated







[/QUOTE]

Thanks you guys


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigTall;15055987*
> I supposed I should negotiate my terms here....


wet 1,000 and 2,000 grite sand paper is your friend.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15054359*
> Not bad but Friends don't let Friends drink and cable manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


OMG... too funny!


----------



## Klue22

OP partially updated, up to post 15,900.
Will try to get some more in tonight.


----------



## EvilAndLazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15054359*
> Not bad but Friends don't let Friends drink and cable manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Fixed.

Before:








After:









-Took the light control switches off PCI plates so I could stuff them into the cable management compartment
-Cold Cathode boxes are now neatly tucked behind the fans/radiator
-Consolidated wiring enough that I could take out an entire mole x line.
-Untangled mother board line and tucked it neatly away
-Turned some fans around to balance air flow.

I have an internal USB hub, so I couldn't make them ALL go away, but all in all, I think I did about as good a job as anyone could have without taking a dremel to it.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilAndLazy;15080589*
> Fixed.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Took the light control switches off PCI plates so I could stuff them into the cable management compartment
> -Cold Cathode boxes are now neatly tucked behind the fans/radiator
> -Consolidated wiring enough that I could take out an entire mole x line.
> -Untangled mother board line and tucked it neatly away
> -Turned some fans around to balance air flow.
> 
> I have an internal USB hub, so I couldn't make them ALL go away, but all in all, I think I did about as good a job as anyone could have without taking a dremel to it.


MUCH better


----------



## rushthezeppelin

add me










Gonna start working on some mods pretty soon down the line but right now shes pretty much stock except for adding another 200mm megaflow up top.


----------



## DarkHollow

Oh my god. Has anyone heard a 480 fan on full 100%?? I thought it was full 100% but, as it turns out there seems to be some sort of a limiter that wouldn't allow afterburner to set it to true 100% over here. It was running at ~4300 RPM, then I realized wait a minute according to RivaTuner that is only 94% kicked it to 100% and HOLY CRAP. ~5400 RPM







Assault on my ears


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;15082437*
> Oh my god. Has anyone heard a 480 fan on full 100%?? I thought it was full 100% but, as it turns out there seems to be some sort of a limiter that wouldn't allow afterburner to set it to true 100% over here. It was running at ~4300 RPM, then I realized wait a minute according to RivaTuner that is only 94% kicked it to 100% and HOLY CRAP. ~5400 RPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assault on my ears


I used to have a fermi folding farm of 465s and a 470. The noise is indeed horrendous. Not only did it fold but it doubled as a hand dryer because I had it sitting a few steps away from the kitchen sink.


----------



## Arimis5226

Hey, I never got added... :/


----------



## Newwt

Add me!

sitting empty and alone waiting for the rest of the parts to come


----------



## Zippy476

Do they sell PSU covers for the Haf 932? Just looking to clean it up a bit.


----------



## wtRiViaL

So I was browsing reddit...










Source:
http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comment..._*******_this/


----------



## Ceadderman

That's awesome but at my school you can't do that since classes are between two buildings and my classes have too little time apart. Hope he has a little red wagon to tow it around his campus.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StreekG*


My Haf X



















Always love green


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*


update on my rig 
some pix 



























































Nice


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme2*






























Another nice one.


----------



## Edsurf987

I particulary like this one


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;15094573*
> Nice


Thanks bro


----------



## willistech

I am in the process of trading off my Fractal Designs Arc Midi to a friend in exchange for an HAF 932 Advanced. REALLY looking forward to setting up my first water cooling rig. Will post pics in a few weeks when its done. Kind of got lucky that he was looking for a mid-tower and I was in the market for a full tower. Anyway, greetings!


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow cool. Your friend is gonna be kickin himself for makin that trade later on. I love my 932 but sometimes I wish I had more room in it. I cannot imagine going backward in the space department.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15115989*
> Wow cool. Your friend is gonna be kickin himself for makin that trade later on. I love my 932 but sometimes I wish I had more room in it. I cannot imagine going backward in the space department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You can always upgrade by making a bedroom the computer case, I can just picture it with the motherbaord attached to a wall with an opening in the wall closeby for the optical drives and then attach hard drive cage(s) on the wall then use a standup huge fan blowing directly on all the components.







 j/k really!









Hope that you'll always have the space for full size + cases as many sometimes don't have the room space for such.


----------



## Pawcu

add me

modified HAF932


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15116103*
> You can always upgrade by making a bedroom the computer case, I can just picture it with the motherbaord attached to a wall with an opening in the wall closeby for the optical drives and then attach hard drive cage(s) on the wall then use a standup huge fan blowing directly on all the components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you'll always have the space for full size + cases as many sometimes don't have the room space for such.


My desk space is 19"x30.25". My Computer is on it's own stand next to it that is 15.4"x23.5" Pretty sure anyone can get this setup in any room in their house. Unless the ceiling in their house is less than 46" above their Floor. Heck I don't need my computer stand so you can imagine how minimalistic a FT really is.









In reality it's all perception. That a FT is too big to fit under a desk(Mine would fit comfortably under my desk which was built in the late 60s' by my Grandfather, before he ever knew me and long before the home computer was a reality. Mine is sitting atop stock feet that were doubled up so that's about 23 inches in height. Room is not an issue that one really should take into account unless their table top is less than 20" in depth and 23" tall.









I do admit that my 932 is quite big but I've got plenty of MidTower empty shells on hand that are pretty large in their own right. FullTowers typically are only a few inches bigger in size than Mids. If someone has a size contraint then I would always try to steer them to a mini or microATX case over a Mid.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## MadCatMk2

Please remove me from the HAF932 owners list. Like a year ago I gave it to my dad and downgraded.. a lot


----------



## billcox0625

please add me to the HAF 912 list


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15117279*
> My desk space is 19"x30.25". My Computer is on it's own stand next to it that is 15.4"x23.5" Pretty sure anyone can get this setup in any room in their house. Unless the ceiling in their house is less than 46" above their Floor. Heck I don't need my computer stand so you can imagine how minimalistic a FT really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality it's all perception. That a FT is too big to fit under a desk(Mine would fit comfortably under my desk which was built in the late 60s' by my Grandfather, before he ever knew me and long before the home computer was a reality. Mine is sitting atop stock feet that were doubled up so that's about 23 inches in height. Room is not an issue that one really should take into account unless their table top is less than 20" in depth and 23" tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do admit that my 932 is quite big but I've got plenty of MidTower empty shells on hand that are pretty large in their own right. FullTowers typically are only a few inches bigger in size than Mids. If someone has a size contraint then I would always try to steer them to a mini or microATX case over a Mid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I suppose you're correct that I can potentially get a table/desk that is about 26" long so to fit a keyboard and mouse and be tall enough and 26" wide so then the case underneath has some depth leeway and a shelf or hutch above to fit a printer/router/modem/whatnot.

The above is if there's a smaller space and a blcked out case interior and windowed side panel wouldn't do any justice when it's underneath like that - who's going to see it?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2;15117332*
> Please remove me from the HAF932 owners list. Like a year ago I gave it to my dad and downgraded.. a lot








































You know that's not allowed on OCN!









Hope your Dad is enjoying the case and you're doing well with whatever computer setup you currently have.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625;15118392*
> please add me to the HAF 912 list


Nice and built for cooling.


----------



## HWI

Use the edit button man, 3 posts in a row within ~5 mins of each other is a bit silly.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15118587*
> Use the edit button man, 3 posts in a row within ~5 mins of each other is a bit silly.


Actually I need to learn how to do the multi-quote in this forum.









Otherwise, I like to singa.....la la la!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


I suppose you're correct that I can potentially get a table/desk that is about 26" long so to fit a keyboard and mouse and be tall enough and 26" wide so then the case underneath has some depth leeway and a shelf or hutch above to fit a printer/router/modem/whatnot.

The above is if there's a smaller space and a blcked out case interior and windowed side panel wouldn't do any justice when it's underneath like that - who's going to see it?










See there ya go, forward thinking at its finest.









You could do like I did but go a step further and put a shelf up for your printer. I'm considering adding wheels to my PC stand so I can put the printer beneath it and roll it out as necessary.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

my latest build


----------



## vcrazy

Here's my small contribution. I'll add more as I take better photos 'cause I JUST finished.


----------



## saer

Just finished my first water cooled rig, HAF X with a RX480 radiator inside the top and RX240 on the bottom


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickt1862*


Actually I need to learn how to do the multi-quote in this forum.









Otherwise, I like to singa.....la la la!


















Check the picture


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Just finished my first water cooled rig, HAF X with a RX480 radiator inside the top and RX240 on the bottom









http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/7b4c5f58.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/54d30802.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/14353a5d.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/78e68bcb.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/aca056bc.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/4c38a689.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/2a0708c9.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j339/saer626/Hosted/bf9a71fb.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Did you modified the case for fit the 480 radiator inside?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Check the picture




I know, I know - just a habit I need to adopt more that's all.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15125314*
> I know, I know - just a habit I need to adopt more that's all.


We all need that habit


----------



## vcrazy

Look good man!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer;15123518*
> Just finished my first water cooled rig, HAF X with a RX480 radiator inside the top and RX240 on the bottom


Amazing job. If Klue gets things rolling again this will be my HOF nomination.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625;15118392*
> please add me to the HAF 912 list


What did you use to blue the top of you 212+? and I wonder if I can do it in red, black or white...?

One other thought I had is, why doesn't someone add passive heat spreaders to chipset water blocks? It just seems like a natural place to do a little extra cooling - it may only offset the heat generated by the chipset, but I think there would have to be someone out there that wanted to get rid of that 1c before it hits the radiators.


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein;15126762*
> What did you use to blue the top of you 212+? and I wonder if I can do it in red, black or white...?


I took the very top fin off of the tower and just used regular rustoleum spray paint. I used a blue which matched the blue on my mobo and it has metal flakes in it. You could paint it any color they have in the spray paint section.

It is very easy to bend the top fin and the one below it. You have to work with a small flat screw driver and pry up at each of the copper post. It works better if you go around and do little by little.

I used a very fine grit sand paper (3000 grit) and sanded the surface I was going to paint (the top) then cleaned it with alcohol. Then just sprayed it.

Then I suggest using cotton gloves when putting it back on (to avoid fingerprints in the paint) and press it back down until you cannot see copper between to the two aluminum fins. Again work slowly and go around and do a little at a time.


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862;15118519*
> Nice and built for cooling.


Thank you.


----------



## THC Butterz

some better system shots of my 2 day old rig... took the last pics with a ****ty cell phone cam, used my web cam this time


----------



## investmenttechnology

hi, guys I just got my HAF-X, it is an handsome case. I think I got a faulty wheel, which does not pan (change direction) once under pressure.

Do you use find the wheel useful at all? are they not important or should I ask for a replacement wheel?

Also, I am planning to do an Ivy Bridge build, which means I will a to wait at least couple of months before I actually start building. In the meantime, what kind of easy modifications I can do to make my case just a little bit better looking?

Thanks.

PS pls add me to the club


----------



## Scorpion49

Count me in the club, the HAF X was the ONLY case I could find with 3 slots off the end of the Asus Maximus, Necessary for ROG Matrix SLI








Highly impressed with the case though, great cooling and its so quiet compared to the other cases I have in the house (Antec P183, Corsair 800D, NZXT Phantom). I wish I had gotten it sooner.

Crummy cell phone pic:


----------



## GasMan320

Why did you buy your case so early? Ivy Bridge is still quite a ways off I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;15133966*
> hi, guys I just got my HAF-X, it is an handsome case. I think I got a faulty wheel, which does not pan (change direction) once under pressure.
> 
> Do you use find the wheel useful at all? are they not important or should I ask for a replacement wheel?
> 
> Also, I am planning to do an Ivy Bridge build, which means I will a to wait at least couple of months before I actually start building. In the meantime, what kind of easy modifications I can do to make my case just a little bit better looking?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS pls add me to the club


----------



## investmenttechnology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320;15134119*
> Why did you buy your case so early? Ivy Bridge is still quite a ways off I think.


yeah I know, I just wonder to give myself sometime to mod the case first before Ivy Bridge comes out.

What brand of paint do I need to spray the internal of the case?


----------



## Nhb93

The inside of the HAF X comes factory sprayed, what do you need to paint it for?


----------



## investmenttechnology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15134350*
> The inside of the HAF X comes factory sprayed, what do you need to paint it for?


just the plastic bits that holds the hard drives like this mod.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;15134503*
> just the plastic bits that holds the hard drives like this mod.


I figured that was what you meant, but it's almost 4 am, so forgive me.

If you just take your time with whatever paint you use, you'll get quality results. With that said, most of us used either Krylon or Rustoleum brand paints.


----------



## Klue22

*Updates! Please Read!*

Hi all, sorry about the lack of updates the last few weeks. All should be sorted and good to go now.









*Update #1:*
Lists have been updated and should be good to go. If I somehow missed your name, PM me or post here.

*Update #2:*
The Haf Case Hall of Fame Poster has been updated!







(sorry we won't be having an august one since things just got too busy for me).

*Update #3*
The Haf Case of the Month Voting thread has been put up, everyone is encouraged to vote for their favorite case. A proud congratulations to our nominees *_craven_, pwnography6, saer,* and *GhostDogg99*. Well done!
Link to voting

*Update #4*
Starting this month we will be having a new section of voting. From now on their will be two polls. One for the cases and one for the members. This is so that people who might not necessarily have the funds to build awesome rigs can be recognized as well. This month's nominees are *lawrencendlw,*
*ceadderman*, and *THC Butterz*. Congratulations!
Link to voting

*Update #5*
As you know (or probably don't) nominations are a bit scarce each month and frequently we have only a few people competing for the Hall of Fame. In order to alleviate this problem I've moved to a Google Docs implementation of nominating the Cases and Members you would like to see entered into the polls. The links are in the OP but I'll post them here as well.
Form for nominating Cases
Form for nominating members

*Update #6*
I'm working on trying to figure out an implementation of GDocs that will allow the user lists to auto update, but adding updates to existing users is tricky so it may not be a viable option. We will see.

Whew!


----------



## THC Butterz

thanks for the recognition klue, Although I should note you have me in both the HAF X sheet and the 912 sheet, and have a link to my 912 on the X and a link to my X on the 912, but no big thing... I just have to say that I'm in love with the HAF cases, (and have owned all of them except the 932) I have yet to find a better case for the cost than the haf's, I feel as if you pay for the build quality and the features are just a bonus, And because of my love for my PC, I feel that no (even slight mod or change) to my build should go un documented and recognized, I have gotten so much inspiration from this thread (and forum in general) it's ridiculous


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15134679*
> thanks for the recognition klue, Although I should note you have me in both the HAF X sheet and the 912 sheet, and have a link to my 912 on the X and a link to my X on the 912, but no big thing... I just have to say that I'm in love with the HAF cases, (and have owned all of them except the 932) I have yet to find a better case for the cost than the haf's, I feel as if you pay for the build quality and the features are just a bonus, And because of my love for my PC, I feel that no (even slight mod or change) to my build should go un documented and recognized, I have gotten so much inspiration from this thread (and forum in general) it's ridiculous


Hmmm thanks for pointing that out.
Should be fixed now










I pretty much feel the same way. The only other case series I feel which comes remotely close to the Haf Series is the Fractal cases (specifically the R3), which actually seems to be the higher quality than my 932 but yet lacks the water cooling ease that all of the Haf series has. Makes a killer server case though.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15134548*
> *Updates! Please Read![/BHi all, sorry about the lack of updates the last few weeks. All should be sorted and good to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update #2:
> The Haf Case Hall of Fame Poster has been updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry we won't be having an august one since things just got too busy for me).
> 
> Whew!*


Why don't we take the top TWO winners this month and make one August and one September? There are some great entries this month and more than one of them deserves to win. It will also make our HOF wall look way better.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Mine came in the mail!


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer;15123518*
> Just finished my first water cooled rig, HAF X with a RX480 radiator inside the top and RX240 on the bottom


Nice rig !









I was to do the same mod a couple months ago (for the 240 rad p&p), but I gave up. Didn-t want to sacrifice either the hdds cage and 5.25 bottom place.

So I put my TFC 240 p&p horizontally and sacrified the 2 bottom hdds.










Nice


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15135451*
> Why don't we take the top TWO winners this month and make one August and one September? There are some great entries this month and more than one of them deserves to win. It will also make our HOF wall look way better.


I suppose I could do that, how does everyone else feel on this topic?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15137345*
> I suppose I could do that, how does everyone else feel on this topic?


I agree, but ho would you do the voting, 1st and second place??? or a separate set of nominees??


----------



## Ceadderman

Teah I don't mind, but things really should be closer in voting. If not do a quick turnaround and have another vote for another set of candidates. Right now it's not even close.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15138744*
> Teah I don't mind, but things really should be closer in voting. If not do a quick turnaround and have another vote for another set of candidates. Right now it's not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


That sounds like a plan, if it's close I'll take the first and second. Otherwise we'll have a second vote.


----------



## ski-bum

Edsurf987.... very nice, clean job. Well done.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15138810*
> That sounds like a plan, if it's close I'll take the first and second. Otherwise we'll have a second vote.


How dos it work ?
Whan and how do you vote
And how can we vote for ?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99;15139482*
> How dos it work ?
> Whan and how do you vote
> And how can we vote for ?


See this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15134548*
> *Updates! Please Read!*
> 
> Hi all, sorry about the lack of updates the last few weeks. All should be sorted and good to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update #1:*
> Lists have been updated and should be good to go. If I somehow missed your name, PM me or post here.
> 
> *Update #2:*
> The Haf Case Hall of Fame Poster has been updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry we won't be having an august one since things just got too busy for me).
> 
> *Update #3*
> The Haf Case of the Month Voting thread has been put up, everyone is encouraged to vote for their favorite case. A proud congratulations to our nominees *_craven_, pwnography6, saer,* and *GhostDogg99*. Well done!
> Link to voting
> 
> *Update #4*
> Starting this month we will be having a new section of voting. From now on their will be two polls. One for the cases and one for the members. This is so that people who might not necessarily have the funds to build awesome rigs can be recognized as well. This month's nominees are *lawrencendlw,*
> *ceadderman*, and *THC Butterz*. Congratulations!
> Link to voting
> 
> *Update #5*
> As you know (or probably don't) nominations are a bit scarce each month and frequently we have only a few people competing for the Hall of Fame. In order to alleviate this problem I've moved to a Google Docs implementation of nominating the Cases and Members you would like to see entered into the polls. The links are in the OP but I'll post them here as well.
> Form for nominating Cases
> Form for nominating members
> 
> *Update #6*
> I'm working on trying to figure out an implementation of GDocs that will allow the user lists to auto update, but adding updates to existing users is tricky so it may not be a viable option. We will see.
> 
> Whew!


----------



## GhostDog99

Ya sorry mate was way for the weekend
Didn't see the other page thanks


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer;15123518*
> Just finished my first water cooled rig, HAF X with a RX480 radiator inside the top and RX240 on the bottom


----------



## SilentKilla78

I've been the proud owner of a HAF X for 3 months, way better than my old Antec P-180. Add Me please


----------



## saer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Did you modified the case for fit the 480 radiator inside?


Yes, some modification was required but not much. As this was my first time ever modding a case, I think that would speak to how technical doing so is









I'll work on getting my build log up to show the entire process of the mods.

Here are some photos



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Amazing job. If Klue gets things rolling again this will be my HOF nomination.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


























Greatly appreciate the compliments


----------



## hostilegiraffe

Owned since Christmas 2 yrs ago. I decided to paint it about a year ago due to growing envy of that majestic beautiful black interior.







Then I saw on CM's website that they now sell the HAF 932 already painted on the inside black.







Anyway heres some pictures, I'm happy with it considering that I pretty much poor now. No more upgrades for a little while.


----------



## MWH

GhostDog99 said:


> update on my rig
> some pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man this rig looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you live and when are you at work
Click to expand...


----------



## bajer29

Hi, all. Been a while since I posted update pictures of my current rig. Check out my mix matched HAF 932







Nothing fancy, just love black and red- AMD all the way.


----------



## deNordic

nice pics !


----------



## Scorpion49

Heres a slightly better pic of my junk (HAF X), going to see about a new camera soon.


----------



## shinigamibob

You guys with the HAF-X are cheating! That psu cable cover makes things look a billion times more neat. I've been looking for something that would do the same, but I can't find one for the life of me.

Any ideas on how to go about making one is much appreciated - even better if I can buy one.


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15138810*
> That sounds like a plan, if it's close I'll take the first and second. Otherwise we'll have a second vote.


that all sounds good. how do we vote?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


You guys with the HAF-X are cheating! That psu cable cover makes things look a billion times more neat. I've been looking for something that would do the same, but I can't find one for the life of me.

Any ideas on how to go about making one is much appreciated - even better if I can buy one.


Make one with a piece of color matched Plexi bro. Plenty of people have done that through the years.









~Ceadder


----------



## saer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Just finished my first water cooled rig, HAF X with a RX480 radiator inside the top and RX240 on the bottom


















































































Build log posted: The Rise Of "Skynet": My first water cooled rig (HAF X, 480 radiator, SLI 580 FTW HC 2's)


----------



## GhostDog99

here some new pix did some cableing
and pix in the dark


----------



## bajer29

My rig looks like butt compared to everyone's fancy water cooled tri-fire/ SLI rigs


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;15152277*
> My rig looks like butt compared to everyone's fancy water cooled tri-fire/ SLI rigs


Hey mate cheer up
you dont need tri-sli too make you rig look good
just some hard work
i'm sure you rig looks good


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;15152277*
> My rig looks like butt compared to everyone's fancy water cooled tri-fire/ SLI rigs


The only rigs I find ugly are the ones where the owner just plain doesn't care about how it looks, how dusty it gets etc. If you put some effort into cleaning it up it will look great regardless of how much money you throw at it. Post a pic of what yours looks like! If you're happy with it thats all that matters.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;15151109*
> You guys with the HAF-X are cheating! That psu cable cover makes things look a billion times more neat. I've been looking for something that would do the same, but I can't find one for the life of me.
> 
> Any ideas on how to go about making one is much appreciated - even better if I can buy one.


Actually I have thought the same in the past, here are 2 examples of what I have done and 1 of what Im doing now


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15154765*
> The only rigs I find ugly are the ones where the owner just plain doesn't care about how it looks, how dusty it gets etc. If you put some effort into cleaning it up it will look great regardless of how much money you throw at it. Post a pic of what yours looks like! If you're happy with it thats all that matters.


Look a few comments above yours. I have the stockish looking red and black 932 with the HAF X side door and black front panel.

http://www.overclock.net/15149081-post16326.html

EDIT: Not exactly happy with it yet. When/ if I can afford a PSU with longer leads for better cable management, I will be a happy man. Also, I would really love to paint the inside black, but I am on my computer so often, I'm not sure I would like the downtime from gaming :/


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;15158982*
> Look a few comments above yours. I have the stockish looking red and black 932 with the HAF X side door and black front panel.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/15149081-post16326.html
> 
> EDIT: Not exactly happy with it yet. When/ if I can afford a PSU with longer leads for better cable management, I will be a happy man. Also, I would really love to paint the inside black, but I am on my computer so often, I'm not sure I would like the downtime from gaming :/


Hah I should have just scrolled up a bit. I like the red front of the AMD version, to be honest I'm partial to the original HAF 932 with the full window and no side fan at all. It certainly doesn't look bad thats for sure.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15159410*
> Hah I should have just scrolled up a bit. I like the red front of the AMD version, to be honest I'm partial to the original HAF 932 with the full window and no side fan at all. It certainly doesn't look bad thats for sure.


Thanks







I have put very little money into it to make it unique and to my taste.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;15151109*
> You guys with the HAF-X are cheating! That psu cable cover makes things look a billion times more neat. I've been looking for something that would do the same, but I can't find one for the life of me.
> 
> Any ideas on how to go about making one is much appreciated - even better if I can buy one.


Well I have seen a lot of people buy black acrylic and bend it over a piece of wood using a heat gun. You can then keep it in place by making a screw hold, using Velcro, or using two sided tape.

I would like to do it my self and re-pain my case black from white, but I don't have the time or money.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo;15151210*
> that all sounds good. how do we vote?


Info here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15134548*
> *Updates! Please Read!*
> 
> Hi all, sorry about the lack of updates the last few weeks. All should be sorted and good to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update #1:*
> Lists have been updated and should be good to go. If I somehow missed your name, PM me or post here.
> 
> *Update #2:*
> The Haf Case Hall of Fame Poster has been updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry we won't be having an august one since things just got too busy for me).
> 
> *Update #3*
> The Haf Case of the Month Voting thread has been put up, everyone is encouraged to vote for their favorite case. A proud congratulations to our nominees *_craven_, pwnography6, saer,* and *GhostDogg99*. Well done!
> Link to voting
> 
> *Update #4*
> Starting this month we will be having a new section of voting. From now on their will be two polls. One for the cases and one for the members. This is so that people who might not necessarily have the funds to build awesome rigs can be recognized as well. This month's nominees are *lawrencendlw,*
> *ceadderman*, and *THC Butterz*. Congratulations!
> Link to voting
> 
> *Update #5*
> As you know (or probably don't) nominations are a bit scarce each month and frequently we have only a few people competing for the Hall of Fame. In order to alleviate this problem I've moved to a Google Docs implementation of nominating the Cases and Members you would like to see entered into the polls. The links are in the OP but I'll post them here as well.
> Form for nominating Cases
> Form for nominating members
> 
> *Update #6*
> I'm working on trying to figure out an implementation of GDocs that will allow the user lists to auto update, but adding updates to existing users is tricky so it may not be a viable option. We will see.
> 
> Whew!


----------



## Ceadderman

Vote guys.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Vote guys.









~Ceadder










I keep forgetting there's important things on OP.









EDIT: Nvm... I guess voting is no longer posted in OP. It's been too long since the last time I voted :C


----------



## Mawbster

I just joined the club. Got myself a haf x this morning. Rigs got to change now to get up to the specs of the case though.


----------



## Mawbster

Question. I have my new haf x. Ive built it up but my power supply fan is at the bottom. I have the case on a desk so wheels arnt very good for me that come with it as my daughter is one year old and may pull it off.

Is there any feet i can get to raise the case on a desk.

Also what size fan do i need to get for the vga duct.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mawbster*


Question. I have my new haf x. Ive built it up but my power supply fan is at the bottom. I have the case on a desk so wheels arnt very good for me that come with it as my daughter is one year old and may pull it off.

Is there any feet i can get to raise the case on a desk.

Also what size fan do i need to get for the vga duct.


You can flip your psu upside down, easy/cheap solution to the problem. Iirc, the vga duct fan size is 120mm.


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mawbster*


Question. I have my new haf x. Ive built it up but my power supply fan is at the bottom. I have the case on a desk so wheels arnt very good for me that come with it as my daughter is one year old and may pull it off.

Is there any feet i can get to raise the case on a desk.

Also what size fan do i need to get for the vga duct.


You can install it without the wheels and keep enough space for the PSU fan.

For the VGA duct, 80mm fan are enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


You can flip your psu upside down, easy/cheap solution to the problem. Iirc, the vga duct fan size is 120mm.


IMO that's the worst way, the PSU will exhaust hot air directly to your GPU and inside of the case, not a good way for keep the rig cool.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mawbster*


Question. I have my new haf x. Ive built it up but my power supply fan is at the bottom. I have the case on a desk so wheels arnt very good for me that come with it as my daughter is one year old and may pull it off.

Is there any feet i can get to raise the case on a desk.

Also what size fan do i need to get for the vga duct.


the wheels lock, and if the case is fully loaded, its not easy to move even with the wheels


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


IMO that's the worst way, the PSU will exhaust hot air directly to your GPU and inside of the case, not a good way for keep the rig cool.


Depends on the direction your psu fan blows. Most psu's also don't get hot enough to effect the temps of the rest of your rig.


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Also incorrect by default of the following...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


IMO that's the worst way, *the PSU will exhaust hot air directly to your GPU and inside of the case*, not a good way for keep the rig cool.


Ummm no. the PSU fan is an Intake fan and not an Exhaust fan. It's there to keep the internals of the PSU running cool. It's not there to exhaust heat out the bottom of the case but to intake cool air and it's expelled out the back of the case or in Silverstone and Llian Li designs out the top.









It is 100% okay to flip it. The only real problem is if you're doing fan maintenance above an exposed PSU fan is that you might accidentally drop a metal screw into it. I'm pretty sure Manufacturers warranty does not cover gaffs of this nature.









In fact I had mine flipped so it could be read upside up(Stupid OCZ and their upside down decals) and almost did exactly that. So I peeled up the decal flipped it AND the PSU so that it would be protected.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mawbster

ive updated a little of my sig rig. Ill get the numbers of the mobo and psu tommorrow in the day.


----------



## Aximous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


^^^ Also incorrect by default of the following...









Ummm no. the PSU fan is an Intake fan and not an Exhaust fan. It's there to keep the internals of the PSU running cool. It's not there to exhaust heat out the bottom of the case but to intake cool air and it's expelled out the back of the case or in Silverstone and Llian Li designs out the top.










It is 100% okay to flip it. The only real problem is if you're doing fan maintenance above an exposed PSU fan is that you might accidentally drop a metal screw into it. I'm pretty sure Manufacturers warranty does not cover gaffs of this nature.









In fact I had mine flipped so it could be read upside up(Stupid OCZ and their upside down decals) and almost did exactly that. So I peeled up the decal flipped it AND the PSU so that it would be protected.









~Ceadder










Actually there are some PSUs that have fans as exhaust not intake, not that it changes anything you wrote, just FYI.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aximous*


Actually there are some PSUs that have fans as exhaust not intake, not that it changes anything you wrote, just FYI.


Either way, you'll be dealing with hot air, either sucking it into the psu, which is fine as long as the psu isn't being pushed to its limit, or blowing it into the case


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Either way, you'll be dealing with hot air, either sucking it into the *pay*, which is fine as long as the *pay* isn't being pushed to its limit, or blowing it into the case


You must be texting this on your smart phone.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You must be texting this on your smart phone.







lol

~Ceadder










YUP, dam android, sometimes it's a "dumb phone" lol


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Either way, you'll be dealing with hot air, either sucking it into the psu, which is fine as long as the psu isn't being pushed to its limit, or blowing it into the case


Another thing to keep in mind with this. With the PSU intake coming from inside the case and exhaust going out the back of the case, it also will impact your positive/negative pressure. I personally have my PSU intake facing down so that it draws air from outside the case, and passes it back out of the case. I did this so I didn't have to calculate the PSU in regards to case pressure. I prefer to maintain positive pressure with my HAF X, and once I added the second exhaust fan to the top, I had to add another intake fan in the 5.25 drive bays to keep positive pressure.


----------



## Rakivic

I figured if anyone knew this it would be one of the HAF-X guys.
I was wondering with the front (red) intake fan can you put a 230mm fan there or is it limited to a 200mm I am getting conflicting info from searching online. 
Thanks


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakivic*


I figured if anyone knew this it would be one of the HAF-X guys.
I was wondering with the front (red) intake fan can you put a 230mm fan there or is it limited to a 200mm I am getting conflicting info from searching online. 
Thanks


The front fan is a 230mm in the HAF X out of the box. The top and side fit 200mm.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


YUP, dam android, sometimes it's a "dumb phone" lol


I think my iPhones autocorrect is much worse lol


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


The front fan is a 230mm in the HAF X out of the box. The top and side fit 200mm.


This is truth.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


The front fan is a 230mm in the HAF X out of the box. The top and side fit 200mm.


Top and side are the same.









So long as there are only 4 mounting tabs on them you can put any 230 in them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Top and side are the same.









So long as there are only 4 mounting tabs on them you can put any 230 in them.









~Ceadder










I'd believe you but it took me almost an hour to fit a 200 on the top front with all the cables in place still, and even then I had to bend the USB3 plugs


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


I'd believe you but it took me almost an hour to fit a 200 on the top front with all the cables in place still, and even then I had to bend the USB3 plugs










That front fan you have to fit in flat sides north and south. when it's in twist line it up and connect it. If you don't have the HDD cage there a 230 will fit with no issues whatsoever.

I have a 230 in place in my 932 and didn't have to twist it to get in in the top. Although I did have to put it in at an angle and then fasten it once it was in place.

If you put the fan in from the right side by angling it in, I'm reasonably sure you could get it in there without much issue actually. But I would put it in at about a 35 degree angle like parking a boat at the dock. When I get home I'll give it a try cause I'm selling my thin profile fans and keeping the 230 and that's where I'm putting it. What's nice is the CM 230s' are pretty flexible where the slim 200/230s' are not. If those thick body fans were of the 230 spec they probably would never fit because you can't bend and twist plastic when it's that thick without help.









But if you still don't believe me check out my YouTube vid in my Sig. The fan up top is the 230.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dazzer242

Add me please


----------



## GhostDog99

Dazzer242 cant see the pix mate


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazzer242;15185301*
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=5237&pictureid=27905[/IMG[/URL]]


Just need a picture, proof of ownership, current residence, legal citizenship to a UN-member country, birth-date, marital status, as well as an employment record with references.









Jk, just post a picture please.









Also for those who haven't voted for the Case and member of the month please visit these threads:

Case Voting Thread
Member Voting Thread


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


The front fan is a 230mm in the HAF X out of the box. The top and side fit 200mm.


Wrong ! The front fan is also a 200mm (measure it), as the side and top fans.
Just the frame that is different.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*


Wrong ! The front fan is also a 200mm (measure it), as the side and top fans.
Just the frame that is different.


All a 230mm fan is in the first place is a 200mm fan with different mounting holes... Think about it... How would they put a 30mm bigger fan in the front than they do up top? You need to buy a "230mm" fan to replace the front fan... I believe that it is also slightly higher RPM then the top and side fans as it pushes around 10CFM more then my other two stock large fans


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Wow cool. Your friend is gonna be kickin himself for makin that trade later on. I love my 932 but sometimes I wish I had more room in it. I cannot imagine going backward in the space department.









~Ceadder










Now that I have my HAF X I cant imagine using anything smaller. In fact, due to how my PSU is setup I almost need extender cables for the PCIE cables but I still feel the HAF X is too small lmao I want to do something like what Kraven did with two of them. I would love to have a much larger case, put some more rads and what not in them.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*


Wrong ! The front fan is also a 200mm...


Cooler Master disagrees with you.
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6653


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know why peeps gotta argue what I have to say. Maybe I come off too heavy handed and knowitallish.







lol

The only reason the front fan on the 932 and the HAF X is considered a 200 is cause of the flat sides. If you took one and measured it center to center in the rounded portions I bet they would be damned close if not dead on 230mm in diameter.









~Ceadder


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15195668*
> I don't know why peeps gotta argue what I have to say. Maybe I come off too heavy handed and knowitallish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> The only reason the front fan on the 932 and the HAF X is considered a 200 is cause of the flat sides. If you took one and measured it center to center in the rounded portions I bet they would be damned close if not dead on 230mm in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I only argued the ability to put the top front fan in as a 230mm, the stupid USB 3.0 ports are right up against the 200mm so if the round part got any fatter I would have to take them off because they don't have any bend (its just a USB plug, literally.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15196243*
> I only argued the ability to put the top front fan in as a 230mm, the stupid USB 3.0 ports are right up against the 200mm so if the round part got any fatter I would have to take them off because they don't have any bend (its just a USB plug, literally.)


Haha, sorry I wasn't meaning to come off quite so literal. I wasn't talking about anybody specific, only in general. The CM 230 fans are actually quite flexible. It's the 200/230 units that don't bend. So the trick to those is to put it in flat side up flat side down and twist it into place. But I do see what you're getting at. It can be a bit difficult if you're trying to do it with cables in the way.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15196534*
> Haha, sorry I wasn't meaning to come off quite so literal. I wasn't talking about anybody specific, only in general. The CM 230 fans are actually quite flexible. It's the 200/230 units that don't bend. So the trick to those is to put it in flat side up flat side down and twist it into place. But I do see what you're getting at. It can be a bit difficult if you're trying to do it with cables in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Yeah I looked at it because when I picked up the case I got two of the red 200mm CM fans (the good ones, forget the name) and went to put it on, I was like









After an hour it was more









Took a lot of fighting and creative pretzel bending of my arms and fingers to get the top lid back on.


----------



## Dazzer242

Sorry, I'll try again "Please Add Me Now"


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> *All a 230mm fan is in the first place is a 200mm fan* with different mounting holes...


what I meant


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*


what I meant










I'm sure you know this but for those that aren't as keen on the issue...

Correct the blades are 200mm. But if the space you have to mount in is 200 then how do you propose to fit your fan? Obviously you would have to use a 180mm or a 140mm fan instead. Fans are not now nor have ever been measured by their blade diameters. And if you were to measure both sides separately I bet they're 15mm each.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15150977*
> Heres a slightly better pic of my junk (HAF X), going to see about a new camera soon.


Nice I like how they lighter them name on the cards.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;15206130*
> Nice I like how they lighter them name on the cards.


It not only lights but denotes activity, the colors range from green at 2D clocks (50mhz) to blue, purple, pink then red for full load (the color transition is kind of seamless thats why theres purple and pink).


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15206237*
> It not only lights but denotes activity, the colors range from green at 2D clocks (50mhz) to blue, purple, pink then red for full load (the color transition is kind of seamless thats why theres purple and pink).


Hope they do that on the AMD series when I'm ready to upgrade.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15205615*
> I'm sure you know this but for those that aren't as keen on the issue...
> 
> Correct the blades are 200mm. But if the space you have to mount in is 200 then how do you propose to fit your fan? Obviously you would have to use a 180mm or a 140mm fan instead. Fans are not now nor have ever been measured by their blade diameters. And if you were to measure both sides separately I bet they're 15mm each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Ahhh !
I undestand now that for the 230mm front fan delivered with the HAF-X (or other cases), the measure taken is the longest side of the frame







Okay... because the short side is only 200mm










Sorry to be so contradictive







and this will be the last post for this out of subjet thoughts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;15207005*
> Ahhh !
> I undestand now that for the 230mm front fan delivered with the HAF-X (or other cases), the measure taken is the longest side of the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... because the short side is only 200mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so contradictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this will be the last post for this out of subjet thoughts.


No worries. Technically it's not off topic since it's a Cooler Master fan and Cooler Master makes our babies. So not off topic.









I was confused by CM too when I was looking for LED fans and saw only 230mm fans and couldn't find 200mm CM fans. I even went so far as to call their store trying to suss it all out before I spent another dime on my 932. So you aren't the first and you most probably will not be the last person confused by this issue.









I'm still selling mine because I'm going water cooled and will only need one of the 5 fans I have. I replaced the two non LED units with LED models it's one reason why I'm very knowledgeable on the subject. You can even replace them with off brand units like Xigmatech and Phobya because they're not exclusive to CM. The company that makes them just had an exclusive rights contract with CM an it's since expired allowing them to manufacture for anyone who wishes to put their name on them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## CM MR HAF

To be clear 200mm fans are designed to fit in all Cooler Master chassis that fit 230mm fans. Unfortunately there is no global standard for all chassis companies, so your milage might vary if you use a Megaflow 200 on another brand chassis.


----------



## GrEeKy

Have been lurking these forums while waiting for my case to come in and today was the day. Figured I should at least post pictures of my build.


----------



## GrEeKy

Swapping into this case has dropped my idle temps by 15 degrees. Not a bad deal







Havent had time for more testing but will soon.


----------



## Xraven771

Any one know if they ship these to the uk or anyone in the uk got one for sale ??
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=557


----------



## Bun-ny

Hi Xraven,

Here ....

http://shop.coolermaster.nl/

Steve


----------



## Xraven771

thanks but only got the AMD edition







is it a vinyl on the window and can it be taken off ?


----------



## rlangley643

Add me please!








still a work in progress and under HAF X gone white.... (under case mods)







.


----------



## guitarholic2008

Add ME:

This thread is full of innovation. I'm amazed at all of the awesome, and creative things that you guys are doing to these cases/computers! My hats off to all of you guys and your impressive jobs! My computer is just getting started, and honestly, it's nothing to write the kids about, but I've gotten some really great ideas from this thread that I can't wait to try out!

Sorry to take up space, I just wanted to share my thoughts


----------



## DWSR

Add Me: http://is.gd/bI8Sai

I'm planning to start a work log on this soon when I get all of my WC parts in.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlangley643;15215983*
> Add me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a work in progress and under HAF X gone white.... (under case mods)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Really nice in white


----------



## Rakivic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15207451*
> No worries. Technically it's not off topic since it's a Cooler Master fan and Cooler Master makes our babies. So not off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was confused by CM too when I was looking for LED fans and saw only 230mm fans and couldn't find 200mm CM fans. I even went so far as to call their store trying to suss it all out before I spent another dime on my 932. So you aren't the first and you most probably will not be the last person confused by this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still selling mine because I'm going water cooled and will only need one of the 5 fans I have. I replaced the two non LED units with LED models it's one reason why I'm very knowledgeable on the subject. You can even replace them with off brand units like Xigmatech and Phobya because they're not exclusive to CM. The company that makes them just had an exclusive rights contract with CM an it's since expired allowing them to manufacture for anyone who wishes to put their name on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Dam I am now more confused then ever.....I want to upgrade the front and side fans with the fans on my case with Bit Fenix - Blue 230's and the two top fans with Corsair 200mm Case Fan 's will these fan's work in that configuration. I am only trying to get some clarification because I don't want to wast money (international shipping cost) if the fans wont work. In the HAF-X.
Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakivic;15220261*
> Dam I am now more confused then ever.....I want to upgrade the front and side fans with the fans on my case with Bit Fenix - Blue 230's and the two top fans with Corsair 200mm Case Fan 's will these fan's work in that configuration. I am only trying to get some clarification because I don't want to wast money (international shipping cost) if the fans wont work. In the HAF-X.
> Thanks


I don't see the confusion. They'll both fit what you want to do with them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## albatross_

hey guys. I have a question. will the front intake of the HAF 932 advanced fit 2 x 120mm fans? I have 2 gentle typhoons AP-30 and I'm wondering where to stick them. I already plan to have a couple of the lower rpm AP-15s up top and I'd prefer to have the AP-30s as intake fans.

also is there any tangible benefit in installing a 120mm intake fan at the bottom next to the PSU?


----------



## DWSR

albatross_: I had a spare 120mm fan that I shoved into the bottom of my 932 case (mostly for lulz and because I was trying to clean up my room) and I found that it dropped my VGA temps 2 or 3 degrees when configured as an intake.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes and yes.

Yes you can install two x 120 up front. You won't get the full benefit of the fans but they should perform at or slightly better than the stock fan using the fans you're contemplating. Only real way to know for sure is to do a comparative analysis of the two setups yourself since only you have to live with it in your ambiance range.

And yes there is a benefit from putting a fan in front of the PSU. You intake more fresh air. But the downside is that you increase the intake of dust into your system. I'll try to take a pic of my filter. I've been away for a bit and my filters need to be cleaned so I'm gonna shut it down for a bit after taking one and clean these bad boys up.









*Edit* 1st one is before and 2nd one is after so you can see my background and then see the filter above it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR;15221507*
> albatross_: I had a spare 120mm fan that I shoved into the bottom of my 932 case (mostly for lulz and because I was trying to clean up my room) and I found that it dropped my VGA temps 2 or 3 degrees when configured as an intake.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15221524*
> Yes and yes.
> 
> Yes you can install two x 120 up front. You won't get the full benefit of the fans but they should perform at or slightly better than the stock fan using the fans you're contemplating. Only real way to know for sure is to do a comparative analysis of the two setups yourself since only you have to live with it in your ambiance range.
> 
> And yes there is a benefit from putting a fan in front of the PSU. You intake more fresh air. But the downside is that you increase the intake of dust into your system. I'll try to take a pic of my filter. I've been away for a bit and my filters need to be cleaned so I'm gonna shut it down for a bit after taking one and clean these bad boys up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* 1st one is before and 2nd one is after so you can see my background and then see the filter above it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


thanks for the responses! I think that's what I'll do then.







is that a demciflex filter you've got there? I'm planning to get those for all my intake vents as well.

another thing, I'm thinking of replacing the rear exhaust 140mm just for kicks. any recommendations?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. DEMCiFlex is the shizzle my nizzle.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## l_Will_l

Add me!

I have to say, I love this case. So much room for fans. Is it worth it to swap out the single big fan on the door for 4 smaller once? And as well with the 3 on the top?


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l_Will_l;15222657*
> Add me!
> 
> I have to say, I love this case. So much room for fans. Is it worth it to swap out the single big fan on the door for 4 smaller once? And as well with the 3 on the top?


4 120mm fans i found a little different only by about -3c not really worth the extra noise .. i have none on the side on fine as i have water cooling


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm trying to decide if it would look nicer to paint the HAF 922 Front Plastic Bezel or to paint the Mesh in the front.


----------



## Camph

I stuck 2x 200mm fans in the front and the top, both intake along with a 140mm fan on the side (also intake) and removed my rear fan and all my pci slot covers. It's pretty good, the case feels like a wind tunnel anywhere you put your hand. However, I only had 2x screws long enough to mount the front fan, which is kind of annoying.

Also, does anyone have any tips to torquing screws in?


----------



## Rakivic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15221257*
> I don't see the confusion. They'll both fit what you want to do with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks that is all I wanted to know...


----------



## Rakivic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph;15225315*
> I stuck 2x 200mm fans in the front and the top, both intake along with a 140mm fan on the side (also intake) and removed my rear fan and all my pci slot covers. It's pretty good, the case feels like a wind tunnel anywhere you put your hand. However, I only had 2x screws long enough to mount the front fan, which is kind of annoying.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any tips to torquing screws in?


When I am installing a fan (specially one with open corners) I just tighten the screw till it brings up solid, really cranking down on it can bend the mounting tabs or crack them off.

I think the screws you need are 6-32 x 1.25 Panhead screws. You should have no problem getting them at a local hardware store.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15225210*
> I'm trying to decide if it would look nicer to paint the HAF 922 Front Plastic Bezel or to paint the Mesh in the front.


Depends on your color choice.









Here is my 932 grills...

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## chrisys93

Anyone know where i can purchase a full side panel window for the haf 932 advanced? I want to fully see the inside of my rig.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15225210*
> I'm trying to decide if it would look nicer to paint the HAF 922 Front Plastic Bezel or to paint the Mesh in the front.


I think just the mesh looks much better, such as Cedderman's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15232805*
> Anyone know where i can purchase a full side panel window for the haf 932 advanced? I want to fully see the inside of my rig.


I have seen a full window available at the Coolermaster store for the HAF932. Just not riight now. Keep looking back there. Also, the HAFX window will fit the HAF932.


----------



## kevindd992002

Here's my rig:










What can you guys comment about it?


----------



## Xraven771

Rig rate/slate


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15234313*
> Here's my rig:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> What can you guys comment about it?


Too shiny.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jetpuck73

Just got my HAF X this weekend and love it!!!!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15234313*
> Here's my rig:
> 
> What can you guys comment about it?


Paint it!


----------



## neonraver

Oh yeah, I just got a 922 for my bday. Shoved a few more fans in it and getting a fan controller soon so I can rearrange some of the fans and cut down on noise. Its running much cooler than my old case though and I like it, even though its massive.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Too shiny.









~Ceadder











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


Paint it!


Sorry but I just open my system once in a while so I don't think I need to paint it







I was once tempted in powder coating but I figured that it would be costly for me without any purpose. I guess it's different for everybody.

Other than cosmetics, are there any comments on the setup?


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## pure_cure

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=5261


----------



## guitarholic2008

Frozencpu.com, or the cooler master store. The haf x and 932 side panels are interchangeable, so if you find a full windowed one for either it will fit. The cooler master store has windowed panels for about $25

Ok, I'm a noob here, was trying to reply to the user asking about the windowed panel...


----------



## chrisys93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guitarholic2008*


Frozencpu.com, or the cooler master store. The haf x and 932 side panels are interchangeable, so if you find a full windowed one for either it will fit. The cooler master store has windowed panels for about $25

Ok, I'm a noob here, was trying to reply to the user asking about the windowed panel...


It was me who you were referring to









anyway, i found a site that sells the side panel

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29449

are they reputable?


----------



## chrisys93

What's a good case lighting kit that would help illuminate my case?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812170032

i'm looking at this, but its out of stock atm


----------



## THC Butterz

would a crosshair IV extreme fit in a 912... I have my eye on one.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15244819*
> It was me who you were referring to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i found a site that sells the side panel
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_158_278&products_id=29449
> 
> are they reputable?


I'm in New Zealand and I've shopped there a couple of times and they were great to deal with. My item arrived in about a week and a half which is not bad at all for the most budget international shipping option.


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15244882*
> would a crosshair IV extreme fit in a 912... I have my eye on one.


I don't think so. It's in EATX form factor. Not sure why you'd want to get that insatead of the Sabertooth 990FX as that one is AM3+ and cheaper.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph;15244983*
> I don't think so. It's in EATX form factor. Not sure why you'd want to get that insatead of the Sabertooth 990FX as that one is AM3+ and cheaper.


I think he wants to run Quad SLi with dual slot cards. Something I don't think he can do with Sabertooth because one of the PCI-ees is right on top of another. Best he can do with that one is TriSLi.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15234313*
> Here's my rig:
> 
> http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo154/kevindd992002/L1270040.jpg
> 
> What can you guys comment about it?


So clean, great cable management! The interior looks better with black paint if you are in for a new project


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;15246365*
> So clean, great cable management! The interior looks better with black paint if you are in for a new project


Thanks for the compliment









Yeah I agree that the interior would be better with black paint but before I build this rig I already thought hard if it would be worth it to spend extra money on it but unfortunately convinced myself not to venture on







So I guess I'm good.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15246429*
> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree that the interior would be better with black paint but before I build this rig I already thought hard if it would be worth it to spend extra money on it but unfortunately convinced myself not to venture on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'm good.


I, too, have gone the same direction. The down time would kill me. It's sad that I can't live without having my gaming rig around.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph;15244983*
> I don't think so. It's in EATX form factor. Not sure why you'd want to get that insatead of the Sabertooth 990FX as that one is AM3+ and cheaper.


actually i found one for 150 shipped so thats cheaper than saber tooth


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15246429*
> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree that the interior would be better with black paint but before I build this rig I already thought hard if it would be worth it to spend extra money on it but unfortunately convinced myself not to venture on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'm good.


Didn't mean to sound rude lol It's just you came into the HAF case club and asked us to comment. Painting the inside DOES make a differance here. Still, very nice job.
My rig painted:


----------



## idaveop

Finally got my rig mostly setup. I still want to do some work with the cables for the MoBo jumpers, and a few various things here and there, but got the 580 and the Titanium HD in there and pretty much leaving it as it is now. It's a Rasa RS240 right now, but my next thought is an RX360. Any suggestions and criticism are fair game, this is my first foray into doing cable management and water cooling


----------



## KyadCK

Finally opened up my case for some maintenance work, figured I would get a few shots when done:

























Only real modifications to date would be hiding a 120mm in the 5.25" bay. That SSD bay down there makes a _great_ place to keep spare cables.

@idaveop: You could try flipping the psu over to get the cables closer to the back, but a lot of people seem to have the fan up for a reason.


----------



## Erick Silver

To you guys that responded to my painting the grills or front bezel question. I will be using a copper color. Wanted to do hammered copper but it won't look right on the mesh grills. So its either go with a different paint for the mesh or get the crappy hammered paint that looks like crap for the plastic.

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


To you guys that responded to my painting the grills or front bezel question. I will be using a copper color. Wanted to do hammered copper but it won't look right on the mesh grills. So its either go with a different paint for the mesh or get the crappy hammered paint that looks like crap for the plastic.

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


Copper will look awesome on the grills. Go with that.









@THC...$150 for Extreme is straight up larceny.









~Ceadder


----------



## guitarholic2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisys93*


It was me who you were referring to









anyway, i found a site that sells the side panel

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29449

are they reputable?


I've never shopped there, but that's the same window panel you would get from the CM store. CM still has the AMD Dragon panel for $25, it's the same panel if you don't mind the dragon on the glass. Unless you're trying to light the dragon up, it's hardly noticeable. I just bought the one in your link for a friend last week. Didn't realize they sold out so quick


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Rig rate/slate











Is that a Windows 8 Dev. Install I spy?
You like it? (not so much in a 'This is *so* much better than Windows 7', but in a 'yeah - this is pretty solid and is at least moving in the right direction' kind of way')


----------



## viper522

I can haz membership?


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK;15251935*
> Only real modifications to date would be hiding a 120mm in the 5.25" bay. That SSD bay down there makes a _great_ place to keep spare cables.


That is fantastic cable management. How does it look on the other side?

Also, how did you mount the front 120mm?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph;15257486*
> That is fantastic cable management. How does it look on the other side?
> 
> Also, how did you mount the front 120mm?


Thanks









It is absolutely horrible back there, I just managed to hide it away from the holes. I'll be cleaning it up when I upgrade my vid card, I'll spare everyone the horror until then.

The 120mm is held in place with 2 zip-ties, top left/right screw holes to some open holes in the 5.25" bay, nothing special.


----------



## THC Butterz

@ ceader http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1130848-fs-amd-1055t-asus-ch-iv.html#post15142970


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK;15257660*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 120mm is held in place with 2 zip-ties, top left/right screw holes to some open holes in the 5.25" bay, nothing special.


I figured out a different way. You take one of the 3.5" to 5.25" converters and prop it on the side U side down in the middle slot. This way it presses against the fan but you don't have to zip tie anything. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15257995*
> @ ceadder http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1130848-fs-amd-1055t-asus-ch-iv.html#post15142970


Depending on how much he paid for it(OpenBox @Newegg with broken RAM clip:thinking $150 is a hell of a deal. Though I don't believe that 912 would hold it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## maxextz

nice paint job.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15244846*
> What's a good case lighting kit that would help illuminate my case?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170032
> 
> i'm looking at this, but its out of stock atm


LEDs are usually a good safe bet when it comes to a first lighting kit, and NZXT is a pretty good company imo. I've also only heard good things about that kit. That one will let you roll out the LEDs as you see fit and give an even lighting throughout the case.
However, if you don't feel like waiting for them to come back in stock at Newegg (and feel like saving a few bucks), you can get them here
They have a lot of other colors and lengths of that same style kit too - and of different kits too.

Personally, I'm using one of these.
It's a nice solid red, no orange as is common with "red" products.

The upside of LEDs is that you can plug right in a molex connector. The down-side is they aren't as bright (though still pretty bright - that one strip tucked in the front-left side corner lights my entire HAF-X) as something like Cold Cathodes or a Neon strip would be.

If you're looking for simple and 'gets the job done' - LED is the way to go for you.
But if you're looking for bright, like eye-catching bright, and don't mind the extra hassle of picking out and setting up a ballast for it, then go for a cold cathode setup.

If you do do Cold Cathode, read this first. It'll explain the basic installation of a Cold Cathode.

As one final nugget of information - throw out the double-sided tape they give you with whatever lighting option you may go with.
Instead, use something like the poster-size Command Strips. I used the Velcro ones for my LED strip, so that I can pull it off and out of the case if I ever need to, without having to worry about ruining a finish or leaving residue. One of the regular Command Strips should work just fine as well - though with either option, you may have to cut to size (leaving the pull-tab, of course).
If you do go with the item you posted, I would recommend you go to a Staples, or other office supply store, and get the wire management ones. They're these little with plastic clip, with matching strips, that you can run cables through - just paint them to match the inside of your case, and you're all set.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15251367*
> Didn't mean to sound rude lol It's just you came into the HAF case club and asked us to comment. Painting the inside DOES make a differance here. Still, very nice job.
> My rig painted:


No offense taken men, no problem


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph;15258066*
> I figured out a different way. You take one of the 3.5" to 5.25" converters and prop it on the side U side down in the middle slot. This way it presses against the fan but you don't have to zip tie anything. It works surprisingly well.


I'll keep that in mind, not having to look at that zip-tie would be nice.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15234313*
> Here's my rig:
> 
> What can you guys comment about it?


cable managmenet is really good and everything looks great. add a fan to the back then you can do some stuff to make it look nice like paint and cable seleving.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/432263-guide-quick-guide-case-painting-mirror.html

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/662039-cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion.html

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here.html

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/2691-psu-sleeving-guide.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;15260530*
> cable managmenet is really good and everything looks great. add a fan to the back then you can do some stuff to make it look nice like paint and cable seleving.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/432263-guide-quick-guide-case-painting-mirror.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/662039-cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/2691-psu-sleeving-guide.html


Thanks for the additional info but I guess I'm good with my setup as long as airflow is optimized







This setup is for positive pressure so having no fan in the back and cutting the rear grill is purposely done.


----------



## DarkHollow

NZXT LED Lighting kits are very very good, definitely pick one up. Also, on another topic, my freaking waterblock FINALLY shipped, now if anyone knows someone/somewhere with black EK backplates (for a GTX 480) LET ME KNOW! Thanks


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;15258934*
> nice paint job.


Stock, unpainted, but thanks!


----------



## THC Butterz

^ hell of a camera


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15251367*
> Didn't mean to sound rude lol It's just you came into the HAF case club and asked us to comment. Painting the inside DOES make a differance here. Still, very nice job.
> My rig painted:


Than looks so much cleaner and neat compared to a bunch of bulky sleeved cables. Always like to see pics of you're build.


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15262009*
> ^ hell of a camera


Cheapo camera, just some parlor tricks


----------



## jkontra13

I recently got two 120mm fans for my 932. I replaced the rear exhaust, and added one in the front where the top bays are.

My CPU max temps were right under 80c, now sitting at 70. My 580's temps went the opposite way, it maxed out around 51c, now 60c. I'm much more comfortable with the heat distributed like this, but found it interesting.

EDIT:Max temps are a bit higher than usual due to poor air flow around my case(its under my desk in a tiny dorm room, folding 24/7)


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;15260654*
> NZXT LED Lighting kits are very very good, definitely pick one up. Also, on another topic, my freaking waterblock FINALLY shipped, now if anyone knows someone/somewhere with black EK backplates (for a GTX 480) LET ME KNOW! Thanks


You could try Sidewinder Computers... I would contact them first to see if they actually have it in stock (doesn't show inventory level on their page)...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekgtxbab.html

And it's on sale









I got my EVGA GTX580 backplate from them


----------



## DarkHollow

Yea, they don't have any unfortunately. I am starting to consider getting a nickel one and painting it.... Probably using the rustoleum hammered black.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


Yea, they don't have any unfortunately. I am starting to consider getting a nickel one and painting it.... Probably using the rustoleum hammered black.


Have you tried AquaTuning for one of the Black ones? It's been awhile but I could swear they had em in stock last time I was on their site.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

That's where I ordered from, it was out of stock till the 3rd then it became the 17th so I had it removed from my order. It was the only place I could get a HK block, which I feel looks better than the EK 480 block. I just wish the AC block wasn't so much or I probably would have went with it.


----------



## sporkina

Add Me








HAF 932


----------



## Fantomau

Will the Corsair H100 fit in the CM Haf-X in Push/Pull config?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Will the Corsair H100 fit in the CM Haf-X in Push/Pull config?


with 25mm fans for sure... probably 38mm as well... with shrouds i have no idea


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


with 25mm fans for sure... probably 38mm as well... with shrouds i have no idea


But the Haf-X says it only has top 200x30mm fans, Not 120x25 ?


----------



## eskamobob1

it either takes 2 200m fans uptop, or 3 120mm fans... it has a total of 80mm of garenteed clearence, and a little more depending on what board you use... with shrouds and all an h100 will fit in p/p if you use the mounts in the 5.25 bays


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


it either takes 2 200m fans uptop, or 3 120mm fans... it has a total of 80mm of garenteed clearence, and a little more depending on what board you use... with shrouds and all an h100 will fit in p/p if you use the mounts in the 5.25 bays


I have a asus maximus extreme-z board, dont plan to use shrouds. The problem I've ran into with my board and my case (600T), is that the 8pin connector is at the top edge of the board and wont allow for the bottom fans to fit on the H100.

I want to mount it at the top.


----------



## Silent8Strike

Add me to the club please, I finally got around to taking some quality pics of my rig.
















































The fill port on the top was a bit more trouble than I expected, the HAF X is a thick case


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15284643*
> I have a asus maximus extreme-z board, dont plan to use shrouds. The problem I've ran into with my board and my case (600T), is that the 8pin connector is at the top edge of the board and wont allow for the bottom fans to fit on the H100.
> 
> I want to mount it at the top.


I have no idea about the 600t, but it will for sure fit in the HAF X


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;15284643*
> I have a asus maximus extreme-z board, dont plan to use shrouds. The problem I've ran into with my board and my case (600T), is that the 8pin connector is at the top edge of the board and wont allow for the bottom fans to fit on the H100.
> 
> I want to mount it at the top.


Considering that X is big enough to fit EATX, you should be able to mount H100 in P/P with shroud without issue. I ran P/P with shroud with my H50 and took up the top two 5.22 bays. X is slightly taller than 932. So there ya go.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DarkHollow

Well, found a 480 EK backplate in black. Petra's had it in stock on sale, now just to wait on it to arrive since the block will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike;15285781*
> Add me to the club please, I finally got around to taking some quality pics of my rig.


Nice rig









Did you plug the 2nd cpu 8pins on purpose ? It works fine with only one too...


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sporkina*


Add Me


Nice set up. Way to make the most of that old motherboard!


----------



## Krazee

my HAF need a new card but overall I have had it for about 6 months and the dust filters work wonders. Really pleased


----------



## y2kcamaross

When I had my Antec 300 my 560tis used to be around 68 degrees for the bottom card and 75 degrees for the top card, now in my HAF932 advanced, the top card gets up to 85 degrees and the bottom touches 81, I wonder if the bottom 120mm fan on my case acting as an intake and the 120mm gpu housing fan acting as an intake coupled with the side 230mm fan which is also an intake are somehow cancelling each other out? Or should I buy 4 120mm to replace the fan on the side?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


When I had my Antec 300 my 560tis used to be around 68 degrees for the bottom card and 75 degrees for the top card, now in my HAF932 advanced, the top card gets up to 85 degrees and the bottom touches 81, I wonder if the bottom 120mm fan on my case acting as an intake and the 120mm gpu housing fan acting as an intake coupled with the side 230mm fan which is also an intake are somehow cancelling each other out? Or should I buy 4 120mm to replace the fan on the side?


That is so wrong. If anything that 230 on the side should have lowered temps. Did you move your case somewhere else, or maybe your ambients are higher than before? Antec 300 doesn't really have that great of cooling.

Do your cards exhaust out the back or into the case itself? Might be worth it to try changing some of those fans to exhaust and see if it can pull the heat out rather than trying to push cooler air in.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


That is so wrong. If anything that 230 on the side should have lowered temps. Did you move your case somewhere else, or maybe your ambients are higher than before? Antec 300 doesn't really have that great of cooling.

Do your cards exhaust out the back or into the case itself? Might be worth it to try changing some of those fans to exhaust and see if it can pull the heat out rather than trying to push cooler air in.


I thought it was pretty odd too, case is in the same place, ambient temperatures may be a few degrees warmer farenheit(3-5 degrees), and my cards exhaust into the case itself.


----------



## y2kcamaross

When I get homes I'll post some pics, maybe one of you guys will have a better idea on how to set up my system for proper airflow

I've acutally never tried the case without adding any additional fans, I'll take some pics and then I'll try with and without the bottom and GPU housing fan and see what temps are better.


----------



## DarkHollow

Not too unusual since I have read HAF cases typically have cooler cpus than most other cases but the gpus run a bit hotter.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


Not too unusual since I have read HAF cases typically have cooler cpus than most other cases but the gpus run a bit hotter.


You don't get the wind tunnel effect as much as you would with a sealed case with select fan mounts/ holes. I've noticed this too. I need to figure a way to make my video card a closed system instead of spewing unwanted hot air into my case. Putting it underwater is too expensive, maybe an aluminum air duct from front to back would be sweet.


----------



## DarkHollow

yea, I have water on mine, well not my 480 yet, but even on air my 480 is really cool. The one thing is however, I have MASSIVELY modded my HAF X. It has a triple turbine frankenfan up front, a solid side, no fan (added plexi where the 200mm went and sealed it) and lots of exhaust up top from my rad and a bit from the PSU on the back.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;15296840*
> yea, I have water on mine, well not my 480 yet, but even on air my 480 is really cool. The one thing is however, I have MASSIVELY modded my HAF X. It has a triple turbine frankenfan up front, a solid side, no fan (added plexi where the 200mm went and sealed it) and lots of exhaust up top from my rad and a bit from the PSU on the back.


Post pics of your Frankenturbine bro.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ski-bum

Should we nominate for the October HOF.


----------



## Bunsen

Add Me!


----------



## HAFenvy

Envy... got... a... new... GPU... nomnomnom

















EVGA GTX 580 + EVGA Backplate + Koolance VID-NX580 Waterblock = Hardware MÃ©nage Ã* trois (Sexy Upgrade)

Starting to get modding ideas in my head again... thinking about what else I can do to this "little" 922 case mwooohahaha.


----------



## MMJA

Those Gelid Wing 12 PLs by any chance? I've got 2 on my Venomous X in push/pull and they look awesome and are quiet even at max speed.


----------



## DarkHollow

Ill post images of the insane fan when I pull it out to clean it, do they have the filters for just the front? (Only really need a front one) I am thinking of sealing the sight gap between the 230 & 200 but I know it really improves airflow. I wish I had a way of saying exactly how much more air it moves but I have no idea.

Anyways for mow enjoy some images of the new block and installation:
The always lovely box of shiny new stuff

















Next up, well what do we have here? The ALWAYS enjoyable installation instructions in GERMAN ONLY









Finally into the box for a quick look at whats in there:

























The offender item:









The 5400 RPM fan, bane of sanity everywhere (quite a bit smaller than 200 series fans, possibly why its quite a bit louder?):









No shroud!:









Naked core (along with a pretty perfect IC Diamond application by me hahaha):









Naked card before cleaning:









After cleaning:









Block installed, front:









Block installed, back (that may be a bit of a problem when I go to mount my EK backplate....):









Installed (you can see some of the mods I have done to the HAF X):









That's it for now, just waiting for my backplate to arrive then find out the best way to install it.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Those Gelid Wing 12 PLs by any chance? I've got 2 on my Venomous X in push/pull and they look awesome and are quiet even at max speed.


Yeah I'm running all Wing 12s on my rads and case fan. The little fan you see there is a Wing 8 which I'm using as a chipset heatsink spot cooler. I love that you can literally pop the fan blade out to clean them (nanoflex bearing). Makes it so easy to clean the fans.


----------



## xquisit

I'll probably get flamed for not searching, but I have a HAF932 and a Storm Scout

I'm getting my second GTX 470 and I'm going to buy an H100 Corsair CPU cooler.

Which case should I use, and I suppose some recommendations may be BIAS - but I don't mind. How easy is the H100 to install on the 932? I don't have many tools.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit;15302747*
> I'll probably get flamed for not searching, but I have a HAF932 and a Storm Scout
> 
> I'm getting my second GTX 470 and I'm going to buy an H100 Corsair CPU cooler.
> 
> Which case should I use, and I suppose some recommendations may be BIAS - but I don't mind. How easy is the H100 to install on the 932? I don't have many tools.


The H100 is tiny in the top of a 932









Old pic here is how small the H50 is in there. Look how much room there is in the top


















*This is why I got the 932 so I could upgrade to real water cooling like this







*


----------



## xquisit

Nice. H100 is like $110 I think, and I was thinking about trying to do my own WC loop for $200. What could I get?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Nice. H100 is like $110 I think, and I was thinking about trying to do my own WC loop for $200. What could I get?


You would almost certainly have to get used to get good parts for that price. I believe $300 is a much more manageable budget for a CPU loop.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You would almost certainly have to get used to get good parts for that price. I believe $300 is a much more manageable budget for a CPU loop.


Not sure if it's worth it at that point, but I could be wrong... (remember: I'm totally paranoid of harming my hardware). What's the benefit of doing a loop compared to saving $200 by choosing the H100? I like to game and it's typically long sessions, and sometimes I like to record and edit my footage. I will have two 470s in the case, and they will be air cooled... so I'm not sure if going with a water loop or H100 matters to me (but I'm curious to what is recommended for long term use).


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit;15303787*
> Nice. H100 is like $110 I think, and I was thinking about trying to do my own WC loop for $200. What could I get?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit;15304027*
> Not sure if it's worth it at that point, but I could be wrong... (remember: I'm totally paranoid of harming my hardware). What's the benefit of doing a loop compared to saving $200 by choosing the H100? I like to game and it's typically long sessions, and sometimes I like to record and edit my footage. I will have two 470s in the case, and they will be air cooled... so I'm not sure if going with a water loop or H100 matters to me (but I'm curious to what is recommended for long term use).


If you want to get started with watercooling you can go like I did with a XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 kit http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14183/ex-wat-182/XSPC_Rasa_750_RX360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_RX360_Radiator_and_Free_Kill_Coil.html?id=RqksDvWq&mv_pc=196

Im running that kit with a added RX120, And then I added my 6990 to the loop all on the stock pump.


----------



## sporkina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


Nice set up. Way to make the most of that old motherboard!


yeah i know. It gets the job done atm, hope to upgrade soon. Hopefully find a good baord that can support my revodrive. that thing is a pain to setup. At least on my old board it was.


----------



## DWSR

Just started my build log HERE. Pushing a WC loop into my 932 with every bay full and going for an orange and blue theme.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR;15315730*
> Just started my build log HERE. Pushing a WC loop into my 932 with every bay full and going for an orange and blue theme.


Subbed to your build log, I've been planning to paint my HAF 932 interior black for awhile so your build log is gonna help me out a lot.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR;15315730*
> Just started my build log HERE. Pushing a WC loop into my 932 with every bay full and going for an orange and blue theme.


looks sweet


----------



## Finesmaster

..ADD ME please


----------



## cyberwave

my humble setup


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice. But you really should go to User CP and add your system specs. Makes it much easier to get help if we know what you have.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;15308274*
> If you want to get started with watercooling you can go like I did with a XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 kit http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14183/ex-wat-182/XSPC_Rasa_750_RX360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_RX360_Radiator_and_Free_Kill_Coil.html?id=RqksDvWq&mv_pc=196
> 
> Im running that kit with a added RX120, And then I added my 6990 to the loop all on the stock pump.


I want to start off by saying +rep and thanks for your response.

I'm not much of a handyman, but I was wondering how hard will the install be for an average joe interested in becoming a computer enthusiast?

I'm missing some mesh grill's in the front of my case (where the drive bay is), and I think that reservoir will be awesome to fill in the gaps!

These days, I hear that it mainly depends on the CPU's capabilities but I wanted to know how much better is this kit compared to a H100(I'm sure there are some variables and determinants to discuss, but let's keep it simple)?

If I just want to cool my CPU, what else will I need to buy along with the kit you linked?

Thanks again.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit;15328469*
> I want to start off by saying +rep and thanks for your response.
> 
> I'm not much of a handyman, but I was wondering how hard will the install be for an average joe interested in becoming a computer enthusiast?
> 
> I'm missing some mesh grill's in the front of my case (where the drive bay is), and I think that reservoir will be awesome to fill in the gaps!
> 
> These days, I hear that it mainly depends on the CPU's capabilities but I wanted to know how much better is this kit compared to a H100(I'm sure there are some variables and determinants to discuss, but let's keep it simple)?
> 
> If I just want to cool my CPU, what else will I need to buy along with the kit you linked?
> 
> Thanks again.


I started with a H50, But I wanted more







I started with just the kit, and didn't know any more then I learn from reading. It's really not that hard to install without any mods in the top of 932. I just started adding after that. You should check out the xspc club, lots of great guys and rigs over there.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;15328642*
> I started with a H50, But I wanted more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with just the kit, and didn't know any more then I learn from reading. It's really not that hard to install without any mods in the top of 932. I just started adding after that. You should check out the xspc club, lots of great guys and rigs over there.


Well, I want more & I want a CPU capable of letting me have some freedom when it comes down to overclocking! I hope I can score an i7-2600k on Black Friday. I'm so close to getting an i5-2500k for $189 + shipping (no tax). hmm

Is it the club in your signature, or is that a specific XSPC club?

BTW, the rad would be on top of my HAF? Not inside of it, like I would imagine the H100 being inside?


----------



## Erick Silver

I am going to have to update my Pics since the ones on file here are of when I still had my Core2Duo setup. But I want to wait until I get some painting done. Going to do a Black with Copper Metal Flake on the interior and do a Metallic Copper on the Mesh Panels on the outside front bezel. Red LEDs throughout. Would like to change out the Side Panel Window for a light Amber/Copper too at some point.


----------



## ski-bum

Where's Klue22 been?


----------



## Seanage

Add Me


----------



## chris-br

Add me:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15339666*
> Where's Klue22 been?


He's about somewhere. Although he's a pretty busy guy.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit;15329146*
> Well, I want more & I want a CPU capable of letting me have some freedom when it comes down to overclocking! I hope I can score an i7-2600k on Black Friday. I'm so close to getting an i5-2500k for $189 + shipping (no tax). hmm
> 
> Is it the club in your signature, or is that a specific XSPC club?
> 
> BTW, the rad would be on top of my HAF? Not inside of it, like I would imagine the H100 being inside?


The Rad would be mounted to the top on the inside of your case. You can take a look at my build log for an idea of how it goes together.

I would recommend against a sealed system because you can't change or upgrade anything without replacing everything, and you can't cool your gpu at a later date. The biggest advantage of a DIY loop is that its custom to you and your case vs. a one size fits all approach. A sealed unit only has a 120mm rad whereas a custom loop allows you to go up to 360mm for one rad, or even add multiple rads if you want.

I personally recommend an EK triple Rad kit, almost entirely because of the compression fittings and the high build quality.

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## xquisit

i'll have to look into that! ty so much +rep, nice log as well!

brb, going outside to check on my 932!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DWSR*


The Rad would be mounted to the top on the inside of your case. You can take a look at my build log for an idea of how it goes together.

I would recommend against a sealed system because you can't change or upgrade anything without replacing everything, and you can't cool your gpu at a later date. The biggest advantage of a DIY loop is that its custom to you and your case vs. a one size fits all approach. A sealed unit only has a 120mm rad whereas a custom loop allows you to go up to 360mm for one rad, or even add multiple rads if you want.

I personally recommend an EK triple Rad kit, almost entirely because of the compression fittings and the high build quality.

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rann

Greetings everyone!

I've got a HAF X Nvidia Edition waiting for me when I get home.. So I'll soon be a proud member of this club









Got it as an replacement for my current case (see sig). It didn't fit three videocards (allthough it's advertized as supported) so I send them a small email... Got contacted they wanted to replace my current one for the HafX Nvidia edition they had laying around










Hope the color is nice.. I'm not such of a modder myself so far... Who knows


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rann*


Greetings everyone!

I've got a HAF X Nvidia Edition waiting for me when I get home.. So I'll soon be a proud member of this club









Got it as an replacement for my current case (see sig). It didn't fit three videocards (allthough it's advertized as supported) so I send them a small email... Got contacted they wanted to replace my current one for the HafX Nvidia edition they had laying around









Hope the color is nice.. I'm not such of a modder myself so far... Who knows










Nice replacement case. You may not be much of a modder now, but wait til you get your HAF X NVid Edition. You may not like that green. And the grills are so easily painted as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rann

Well I've seen the green alot on vids... And it's just... on the edge.. I've no idea if I will like it... 4 hours of work to go...very curious!

Mostly I like the stylish black.. Might sell it and get a regular Haf X even









Don't think I'd go for anything else then black.. Grills are already black so that saves me alot of work


----------



## Dysheeki

I got me a HAF X and am loving it you can add me to 'the list'


----------



## Rann

And it has arrived!

Sadly my motherboard is still on RMA... Can't build it yet..

Guess i'll keep it.. The green is so muchmore awesome then on the photos!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rann*


And it has arrived!

Sadly my motherboard is still on RMA... Can't build it yet..

Guess i'll keep it.. The green is so muchmore awesome then on the photos!!!











Hang on.......










OK now I can look at it.


----------



## Rann

Sorry but, are there so many 56K users on this forum ? Should I post images differently ?

Case radiates awesomeness


----------



## Erick Silver

I was putting on the sunglasses due to the utter brightness of it.

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I was putting on the sunglasses due to the utter brightness of it.

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


Isn't it a matter of taste? Should they all be red & black? It's nice to see something differant for a change.


----------



## jetpuck73

Looks sick!!!!


----------



## Rann

LOL-ed @ Erick









It IS sick... Colours are different on each monitor though, think its just that special shade.. IRL it's just so much more... Woah!

BTW, I'm required to where protective suiting when I walk past it... Radiation and gravity you know..









For some more unpack pictures, and a comparison with the 690II advanced in size (and even a older Centurion 5 in the background, see https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...73741025?hl=nl


----------



## JtR

Wow, that is green lol, still, nice though. I should be finishing my build within the next few days, taken me a lot longer too, failed mobo, dodgy play.com & general problems here & there

Ive also found that my HAF X USB & Sata ports on front panel are upside down, sheesh, what next !!


----------



## Awol_Wolf

ADD ME









So far what I Have done. Still debating if i should paint the "HAF" on the side of the door blue, as well as the fan grills on top and side of the door as well since all the other mesh is blue, and then the tooless clips and harddrive bays inside the case.. not sure yet.

Came from an Antec 300 to this..... Holy crap what a difference a few more dollars will make! (got it for 100 brand new shipped, and payed 70 for the 300 a year ago)


























Nothing too exciting yet though.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JtR*


Wow, that is green lol, still, nice though. I should be finishing my build within the next few days, taken me a lot longer too, failed mobo, dodgy play.com & general problems here & there

Ive also found that my HAF X USB & Sata ports on front panel are upside down, sheesh, what next !!


For some strange reason they're all upside down.


----------



## Erick Silver

No doubt that HAF X NVidia Edition is right purty to look at. Nice Case Awol. I hope to be updating the look of my 922 here real soon.


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Thanks erick. I hope to do more to it, i have many ideas. Good luck on your case and post pics if you get it going!


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


Where's Klue22 been?


how did u get those lines to show up on your posts/comments saying what clubs you are a member of?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waltcujo*


how did u get those lines to show up on your posts/comments saying what clubs you are a member of?


There are links on the first page of every club. Go to "user cp" and edit your signiture. Also enter info under the system section and that will apear at the bottom.


----------



## xquisit

I really need WC part recommendations. I'm not much of a handy-man, and want to mod as less as possible.

Cooling i5-2500k (or i7-2600k)

I need a 360 rad (will be cooling 3.0 GPU in the future, or possibly my 2x 470s and ill add a 120 later for my cpu).

Was looking for a cool reservoir, but anything goes - recommend me something & if installation isn't so hard I'll be game!

Will I have room for push pull? or 38mm fans in just push or pull? What fans do you recommend for case fans and for radiator fans? I lack some mesh grilles, so I might want a fan controller to fill up some room.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I really need WC part recommendations. I'm not much of a handy-man, and want to mod as less as possible.

Cooling i5-2500k (or i7-2600k)

I need a 360 rad (will be cooling 3.0 GPU in the future, or possibly my 2x 470s and ill add a 120 later for my cpu).

Was looking for a cool reservoir, but anything goes - recommend me something & if installation isn't so hard I'll be game!

Will I have room for push pull? or 38mm fans in just push or pull? What fans do you recommend for case fans and for radiator fans? I lack some mesh grilles, so I might want a fan controller to fill up some room.

Thanks in advance.


Take a look at the xspc rasa rs or rx360 kit. You should be able to do push pull with your case and it's one of the easiest kits to install.


----------



## DigitalDanny

This looks awesome man!


----------



## Rann

Thinking of getting a G1 Guerilla to match the Haf X Nvidia... ^^


----------



## Tjamads

Add me







922


----------



## Rann

Question... I'm new to the Haf X so please don't hurt me









The GPU fan duct is running standard on 100%, witch means awful lot of noise..

Any way to connect it to something like for example the GPU (which should be nice..) Else a fan controller it is..

Also.. The Led.. Where the hell can I connect it to


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann;15397938*
> Question... I'm new to the Haf X so please don't hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU fan duct is running standard on 100%, witch means awful lot of noise..
> 
> Any way to connect it to something like for example the GPU (which should be nice..) Else a fan controller it is..
> 
> Also.. The Led.. Where the hell can I connect it to


Hi.

For the HAF X fans I recommend you a fan controller and more if your want add a radiator with more fans.

I don't remember how I connected in my case, so, give me some hours to arrive home and check it.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rann*


Question... I'm new to the Haf X so please don't hurt me









The GPU fan duct is running standard on 100%, witch means awful lot of noise..

Any way to connect it to something like for example the GPU (which should be nice..) Else a fan controller it is..

Also.. The Led.. Where the hell can I connect it to










Which LED are you talking about? If you're talking about the front LED for the fan, it's a small 2 pin connector that should have a mate by the fan on the back-side of the case. If I remember correctly, it's a red/white cable. The fan itself can be plugged into the motherboard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcrazy*


Which LED are you talking about? If you're talking about the front LED for the fan, it's a small 2 pin connector that should have a mate by the fan on the back-side of the case. If I remember correctly, it's a red/white cable. The fan itself can be plugged into the motherboard.


Yup that's where it goes but they do have the Molex adapter connected to them and some people don't look to see that it can be removed from the 3pin connector and applied to the MoBo.









~Ceadder


----------



## ikuiku

Here is my dual Loop Haf 932 Hope you enjoy







May I join the club?


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow those are really weird RAM coolers. I'm not sure I would want something like that in my system but they look like they would do the job pretty well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rann

Woot! The LED question was silly, was late last night... It didn't ring a bell that I had two cables hanging loose...

Overall the noise is fine, but as soon as I hook up the fanduct it's like WHOOOOOOOOOO..









Guess a fancontroller is the only option.. Can't believe they didnt thought of it :/

And officially its running!


















I'll add some more pics later


----------



## Ceadderman

Geez now I want CM to bring out an AMD model. Kind of shocked they hadn't done that yet considering AMD took over ATi and it serves a dual purpose. That looks really sharp though Rann.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*


ADD ME









So far what I Have done. Still debating if i should paint the "HAF" on the side of the door blue, as well as the fan grills on top and side of the door as well since all the other mesh is blue, and then the tooless clips and harddrive bays inside the case.. not sure yet.

Came from an Antec 300 to this..... Holy crap what a difference a few more dollars will make! (got it for 100 brand new shipped, and payed 70 for the 300 a year ago)


























Nothing too exciting yet though.


Looks good


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikuiku*


Here is my dual Loop Haf 932 Hope you enjoy







May I join the club?















































Great job


----------



## ski-bum

I'd like to nominate ikuiku for the HOF (I quess October)
ikuiku's rig

No offense to KLUE, but it's been awhile since he's updated anything.
I know he's busy, but how long would it take to just check in? lol


----------



## Rann

Must say... The HAF (Nvidia) is truly a masterpiece in terms of solidness/design!


----------



## mhjl007

Add me Please















































]


----------



## WarIV

Nice setup'' mind coming soon


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15407183*
> I'd like to nominate ikuiku for the HOF (I quess October)
> ikuiku's rig
> 
> No offense to KLUE, but it's been awhile since he's updated anything.
> I know he's busy, but how long would it take to just check in? lol


Thanks! That means alot


----------



## Awol_Wolf

ADD Me

So far what I have. The "false bottom" that will be covering my PSU is just cardboard for now its a template for when i get sheet metal but you wont be able to see in through the back, like you do in this picture, once i am completely done with it. Not sure if i should add fans to the false bottom or if it will even matter since the PSU will be getting air from the bottom of the case. I am even considering extending it a bit more to where it almost hits the HDD cages.


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Would a Corsair Professional series HX650 work with this case?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*


Would a Corsair Professional series HX650 work with this case?


Any Corsair PSU works in these cases. My Bro has a TX650 an I have an HX850 in mine. Pro HX650 is basically the same PSU as HX650 if it's not exactly the same.









~Ceadder


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Any Corsair PSU works in these cases. My Bro has a TX650 an I have an HX850 in mine. Pro HX650 is basically the same PSU as HX650 if it's not exactly the same.









~Ceadder










Sweet, this case looks sick I need it!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*


Sweet, this case looks sick I need it!


You won't regret it that's for sure. Really the only niggling thing to me is the upside down USBs'. Don't understand how they could screw that up during manufacturing/engineering it, but meh is easy to live with.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bulldognutz

Please Add Me. My son now has case envy!!! The Cooler Master HAF X lives LARGE.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


I'd like to nominate ikuiku for the HOF (I quess October)
ikuiku's rig

No offense to KLUE, but it's been awhile since he's updated anything.
I know he's busy, but how long would it take to just check in? lol


Sorry!








TBH I sometimes avoid this going to this thread till I'm ready to update, so I can use the "go to first unread" to instantly jump to the post I need to start at. Will be updating the OPs today as well as posting poll threads for the Haf Case of the month and the Haf Member of the month. If you haven't nominated just post here, pm me, or use the links in the first post of this thread. If I don't get enough entries I'll add some who I feel are worthy!

And on a completely OT note:
Right now the Forum Folding War is going on and the Taylor Swift Fanclub needs all the members it can get. Please join! There are prizes!









EDIT: I'll also be making up some sigs for the Hall of Fame winners to use. What good is winning if you can't brag a little eh?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



EDIT: I'll also be making up some sigs for the Hall of Fame winners to use. What good is winning if you can't brag a little eh?


You need to announce and post the August & September HOF winners. We we're taking two from the last vote. We're nominating for October?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15424981*
> You need to announce and post the August & September HOF winners. We we're taking two from the last vote. We're nominating for October?


Yes, two winners being taken since it was a close race, current nominations are going for the October voting which. Aprox. 2 hours till I'll be putting up the threads.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool beans! First *HoF member* gets cookie too right.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15428892*
> Cool beans! First *HoF member* gets cookie too right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The number of cookies you get is equal to the number of posts in this thread.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15429051*
> The number of cookies you get is equal to the number of posts in this thread.










THAT'S ALOT OF COOOOKIES!!! OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









THAT'S ALOT OF COOOOKIES!!! OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM...









~Ceadder










The only stipulation is that you must join my FFW team.


----------



## BradleyW

My kfa2's blow hot air around my case. Would it be a good idea to switch my fan so it pulls air away from the GPU's? (Fan on side panel, haf-x)

Thank you!


----------



## Klue22

OP lists are supposedly updated. Doesn't seem to be showing yet though...


----------



## BradleyW

My kfa2's blow hot air around my case. Would it be a good idea to switch my fan so it pulls air away from the GPU's? (Fan on side panel, haf-x)

Thank you!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15407183*
> I'd like to nominate ikuiku for the HOF (I quess October)
> ikuiku's rig
> 
> No offense to KLUE, but it's been awhile since he's updated anything.
> I know he's busy, but how long would it take to just check in? lol


I second that nomination However dont the rules say you cant win without the HAF sig link??


----------



## ski-bum

May not be officially in the club yet.
It's still a very differant rig!


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15434970*
> I second that nomination However dont the rules say you cant win without the HAF sig link??


Thanks for the nomination! How do I go about getting a sig link?


----------



## KyadCK

Go to the first post of the thread and copy the club sig into your sig.


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK;15437504*
> Go to the first post of the thread and copy the club sig into your sig.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## ironman86

.......


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15434291*
> My kfa2's blow hot air around my case. Would it be a good idea to switch my fan so it pulls air away from the GPU's? (Fan on side panel, haf-x)
> 
> Thank you!


Well if you have the GPU Cage and a 120 I would just install them and have the 120 blowing on your GPUs' if you can do that. Cause to be honest as good as the 200 is it would be difficult even for it to pull heat sideways out of a case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15430265*
> The only stipulation is that you must join my FFW team.


Same as [email protected]? If so...







I already belong to Shizzle Tang.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15447002*
> Well if you have the GPU Cage and a 120 I would just install them and have the 120 blowing on your GPUs' if you can do that. Cause to be honest as good as the 200 is it would be difficult even for it to pull heat sideways out of a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as [email protected]? If so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already belong to Shizzle Tang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


See the links I put up in post #16553, they are different competitions that don't affect eachother. The FFW (Forum Folding War) is an annual competition between various sections and fanclubs of OCN, unlike the TC that is a recurring monthly competition.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15447113*
> See the links I put up in post #16553, they are different competitions that don't affect eachother. The FFW (Forum Folding War) is an annual competition between various sections and fanclubs of OCN, unlike the TC that is a recurring monthly competition.


Update HOF?
lol


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15447137*
> Update HOF?
> lol











Its on my to-do list!
I would do it right now but photoshop runs bad on my phone.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ya man count me in. I'm already folding anyway. Might as well join right?









I fold under "Ceadderman" cause there is only one of me but a couple rigs Folding; just fired up the GPUs' the other day.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15447371*
> Ya man count me in. I'm already folding anyway. Might as well join right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fold under "Ceadderman" cause there is only one of me but a couple rigs Folding; just fired up the GPUs' the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The following image is exactly what I thought to myself.
















Glad to have you on board, we could use a man of your talents.


----------



## Ceadderman

No worries. Ya had me at "prizes"







heh eh eh.

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## ThaSpacePope

I just got my HAF X from newegg and my PCI slots don't line up. UGH, this sucks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope;15455191*
> I just got my HAF X from newegg and my PCI slots don't line up. UGH, this sucks.


Hmmm?









North or South?

Or is the board not lining up to the left of the case properly?









If it's the latter then try some "glass" washers under the standoffs and it should line them up. I had to use 2 per standoff on mine to get my RoG to line up properly.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15447002*
> Well if you have the GPU Cage and a 120 I would just install them and have the 120 blowing on your GPUs' if you can do that. Cause to be honest as good as the 200 is it would be difficult even for it to pull heat sideways out of a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as [email protected]? If so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already belong to Shizzle Tang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Before i saw your message i just gave it a go anyway and noticed that heat is being pulled from the top and side. Normaly heat comes from the top and it's rather warm. Now the air is not as hot at the top which is better for my CPU heatsink cooling. I'm still testing









Thanks for your help mate!


----------



## DarkHollow

Yea the 200 on the door is fairly good as an exhaust, I tried it when my 275s were on air and it dropped temps several degrees.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;15460577*
> Yea the 200 on the door is fairly good as an exhaust, I tried it when my 275s were on air and it dropped temps several degrees.


I have 4 120 R4s on my door as intanks because R4s only look cool that way. Otherwise I would have them all as exhaust. I might switch them to exhaust anyways or put the 230mm back on.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow;15460577*
> Yea the 200 on the door is fairly good as an exhaust, I tried it when my 275s were on air and it dropped temps several degrees.


Yep, seems to be working well for me too!


----------



## justanewguy

Add Me please, i would love to join the club.
only "mod" is the additional fan attached using foam in the 5.25 bay area and some cathodes. but its pretty much standard stock
image quality is a bit bad, mobile phone


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Just ordered from newegg. CANT WAIT.


----------



## chrisys93

What kind of fan would fit where the GPU Air duct was originally? 120mm?
(HAF 932) Need more fans for my GPU

I ordered the side panel for the 932, the outside is black but the inside is grey as opposed to the all black interior of my advanced version. Anyone know a good spray paint/bottle that matches the exact shade of black?


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15495811*
> What kind of fan would fit where the GPU Air duct was originally? 120mm?
> (HAF 932) Need more fans for my GPU
> 
> I ordered the side panel for the 932, the outside is black but the inside is grey as opposed to the all black interior of my advanced version. Anyone know a good spray paint/bottle that matches the exact shade of black?


Chrisys93, it is a 120mm. I suggest getting one that balances airflow with noise output. The fan that came with my HAF X Nvidia edition is ridiculously noisy. I've heard hair dryers that were quieter.


----------



## chrisys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15500675*
> Chrisys93, it is a 120mm. I suggest getting one that balances airflow with noise output. The fan that came with my HAF X Nvidia edition is ridiculously noisy. I've heard hair dryers that were quieter.


I ordered a silverstone 2 ball 120mm fan from newegg. Would placing it next to the PSU be better or where the gpu air duct was.


----------



## Scrappy

It's been a long time and many case adjustments since I've posted here so here's my rig now

















Scrappy is a bit more smooshed now with the SLI


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15504566*
> I ordered a silverstone 2 ball 120mm fan from newegg. Would placing it next to the PSU be better or where the gpu air duct was.


It's going to depend on how your cards dissipate heat. If they dissipate it from the rear of the cards then you're going to want the fan where the GPU duct was. If you have open cards that dissipate the heat into the case then you're going to want the fan near the PSU.


----------



## lockandloadd

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1155295-my-first-case-mod-haf-912-a.html

Lemme in!!


----------



## fit949

whoops reassembling my haf 932 and I feel like a bozo! I have these 2 metal rods left over and I can't remember exactly where to put them lol. The good news is the paint job is Amazing!

Thanks for the help ( :


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fit949;15510520*
> whoops reassembling my haf 932 and I feel like a bozo! I have these 2 metal rods left over and I can't remember exactly where to put them lol. The good news is the paint job is Amazing!
> 
> Thanks for the help ( :


If I had to guess they go inside underneath the width of the top panel.


----------



## Amo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fit949;15510520*
> whoops reassembling my haf 932 and I feel like a bozo! I have these 2 metal rods left over and I can't remember exactly where to put them lol. The good news is the paint job is Amazing!
> 
> Thanks for the help ( :


Those look a lot like the ones that were in my HDD tray.


----------



## SergeantSilent

Add me please.

Got the HAF-X. Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## Krazee

I never posted this:










Cooler Master rocks!


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee;15513278*
> I never posted this:
> 
> I like the blue, but I think my nVidia edition is sexier.


----------



## XtremeBawls

Add me for the Haf-X.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fit949;15510520*
> whoops reassembling my haf 932 and I feel like a bozo! I have these 2 metal rods left over and I can't remember exactly where to put them lol. The good news is the paint job is Amazing!
> 
> Thanks for the help ( :


I don't have anything like that in my 932, so if it's not a change on later cases, could they be random things that were left around your case parts?


----------



## Gejimayu

Hi guys, would like to join this great club!


----------



## Rann

Question!

I've got the HAF X (nvidia edition), and I'm wondering a bit about the GPU DUCT..

Aren't the gpu's now recycling there own heat if you use it ?
(Got a 560ti hawk, soon to have 2)
They blow out inside the case, almost against the duct, the duct, blows back strongly in the direction of the fans of the GPU's.. Or am I wrong with this ?


----------



## Mudfrog

Anyone have issues with the fan on the door on their 932? Mine seems to be making a horrible grinding sound which is very very loud. It does not do it 100% of the time but here lately it does it a lot. The case is only around 4 months old. Is there a warranty on the fans?


----------



## Scrappy

You can just throw some oil in the fan and it should go away.


----------



## Mudfrog

I'll try that. Are there any fans that would be a significant upgrade to the stock one?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann;15517304*
> Question!
> 
> I've got the HAF X (nvidia edition), and I'm wondering a bit about the GPU DUCT..
> 
> Aren't the gpu's now recycling there own heat if you use it ?
> (Got a 560ti hawk, soon to have 2)
> They blow out inside the case, almost against the duct, the duct, blows back strongly in the direction of the fans of the GPU's.. Or am I wrong with this ?


With non-reference cards don't use the GPU duct... You are correct that it will just blow the exaust back into the cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;15518167*
> Anyone have issues with the fan on the door on their 932? Mine seems to be making a horrible grinding sound which is very very loud. It does not do it 100% of the time but here lately it does it a lot. The case is only around 4 months old. Is there a warranty on the fans?


the fans should be under warranty, but I would try tightening the fan screws... The fan is probably just rattling against the case... It's worth a try at least


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;15385938*
> There are links on the first page of every club. Go to "user cp" and edit your signiture. Also enter info under the system section and that will apear at the bottom.


Thanks I got it now!


----------



## Jeffro422

912 just came in the mail, I'll add pictures and join the club once it's painted and all put together.


----------



## dstoler

First build, hid my 1000 wires the best I could, but hey im happy! great case and awesome thread.


----------



## dstoler

add me


----------



## dstoler

I just posted my pics of my haf x build and then afterwards I started looking at others pictures. I am so so so impressed with the quality of work some people have. I mean I was thinking I had a decent build but after looking it is merely mediocre in comparison with some. I really love this thread and how it brings all these GREAT ideas to the table with all of these ingenious minds all in one place. GREAT now I gotta go spend some more money, my wife is gonna strangle me haha! seriously sick computers guys keep it up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;15518167*
> Anyone have issues with the fan on the door on their 932? Mine seems to be making a horrible grinding sound which is very very loud. It does not do it 100% of the time but here lately it does it a lot. The case is only around 4 months old. Is there a warranty on the fans?


It's a sleeved fan so you might have to separate the blades enough to add a little mineral oil to the bearing. Pull back the sticker on the back and you should see a clip that you'll have to remove in order to get at it. Just be careful with the clip though cause it's small and can get lost easily.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Hey all, gonna try to update the OP tonight and finally get the voting threads up like I've been promising. I've just been super busy, especially with last week's unexpected promotion.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Hey all, gonna try to update the OP tonight and finally get the voting threads up like I've been promising. I've just been super busy, especially with last week's unexpected promotion.










Haha SLACKER!









Love the new Avvy Klue. Seems that TS pic was a natural for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Haha SLACKER!









Love the new Avvy Klue. Seems that TS pic was a natural for it.









~Ceadder










Thanks, kudos to blitz though for making it.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Does anyone know the best(i.e. push the most air) replacement fans that will fit in a HAF 932 advanced with the stock mounting holes, I know some of the 200mm NZXT fans aren't really 200mm so they don't line up correctly, are the CM megaflows any better than the ones that come stock?


----------



## Scrappy

Most will, with 200mm it's not such an issue as they don't get anywhere near as loud as 120mms I just got the ones from Cooler Master.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15530998*
> Most will, with 200mm it's not such an issue as they don't get anywhere near as loud as 120mms I just got the ones from Cooler Master.


The Megaflows? And if so, do they push more air?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Well according to Cooler Masters site, the fans that come with the 932 advanced and the Megaflows you can buy @newegg/amazon all have the same specs, 110cfm and 700rpms @19db, so I assume these are the exact same fans, or are the Megaflows actually better(underrated?) than the ones that come in the case stock?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup they are the exact same. Are you looking to add color or just another 200mm?









~Ceadder


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup they are the exact same. Are you looking to add color or just another 200mm?









~Ceadder










Looking for a replacement that cools better, leds aren't important

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


Looking for a replacement that cools better, leds aren't important

sent with terrible Tapatalk


I'm not sure that you'll really find one that cools better. More flow doesn't always = more cooling. CM used to have a fan that rated at > 110cfm but I haven't seen it offered anymore. It might have been a mistake on CMs' part. I've since forgotten what that rated speed was but it was definitely higher than 110cfm. I think that it was nearer to 150cfm if I had to ballpark it though. Everyone else is decidedly lower in rated cfm. The average rated cfm is roughly the low 70s'.









If you go with four 120s' you have to keep in mind the dB levels of the fans *4(/?) and the added heat increase from the added power. Electrical current = Heat increased. A lot of people don't realize how warm a single power lead can get. There is a reason(besides electrocution







) the industry uses insulated cabling.









For sake of research I've compiled a list of compatible fans and their CFM rating...

Bit Fenix 65cfm(all types)
CM 110cfm
Corsair 92cfm
Xigmatec 76.0
Antec Still looking gimme some time but not even Antec is giving this information

Fans that may work...
Koolance 220 40.5
NZXT 166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h

The NZXT may work but it has on twisted(axis twist) mounts. One side is off by 3 to 7 degrees of the other side. So you would mount as normal but if you were to mount a fan grill on the other side it would mount as normal but the supports wouldn't be straight through for the other. Meaning you couldn't use a single bolt to mount the grill and the fan to the case or radiator. It won't work to keep the hardware usage to bare minimum. More hardware means more weight. Not a huge concern for most of us but say you have a 200mm Phopya Radiator in your rig(possibly 2 or 3 even) that's a pretty heavy dead lift load to pick off the floor and every ounce shaved is better for the health of your back.









~Ceadder


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Haf 912 users

question

of this fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d=1&name=200mm

apart from the CM ones, which ones can be installed in the top area ??


any 200mm fan or twin 120mm fans and amazon or compusa will be cheaper. cvheck your phamphlet that came with your case it will give u all those specs even rpms. hope this helps


----------



## DarkHollow

Well, busted a wheel on my case.... time to buy a new case









nahhh wish I could tho so I could bolt em together tho.....

Gonna have to look up replacements for them, any ideas besides stock wheels?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*


Well, busted a wheel on my case.... time to buy a new case









nahhh wish I could tho so I could bolt em together tho.....

Gonna have to look up replacements for them, any ideas besides stock wheels?


Ask wermad. I'm sure he can provide you the link for some really cool looking casters. I had it in my bookmarks but I don't have it anymore.









But they're REALLY cool. They have wood, they've got roller blade wheels, just basically all kinds of really neat looking casters.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15520515*
> It's a sleeved fan so you might have to separate the blades enough to add a little mineral oil to the bearing. Pull back the sticker on the back and you should see a clip that you'll have to remove in order to get at it. Just be careful with the clip though cause it's small and can get lost easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Turns out it's the top fan, not the door fan. Also when it grinds the fan speed slows down considerably and wobbles. Definitely thinking there is more to it than just needing some oil. Going to contact their tech support tomorrow.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15514459*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee;15513278*
> I never posted this:
> 
> I like the blue, but I think my nVidia edition is sexier.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, free is better lol
Click to expand...


----------



## lockandloadd

Add me!

HAF 912 Modded!

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1155295-my-first-case-mod-haf-912-a.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;15536875*
> Turns out it's the top fan, not the door fan. Also when it grinds the fan speed slows down considerably and wobbles. Definitely thinking there is more to it than just needing some oil. Going to contact their tech support tomorrow.


Are you sure that the screws are holding it evenly? It might be nothing more than an imbalance caused by loose or overtightened screws. When I first got my case the front fan rattled something terrible and it was making weird noises as well as the dB level was noticeably off from the rattling. Tighted up the fan screws and it cleared it up.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rann

A few pages back I posted something about the non-reference gtx560ti's and the HAF X fan duct..

Anyone has any suggestions as how to mod it so I could use it better?
(Read, to keep it from blowing heated air back into the cards my HAWK has the exhaust in the case).

Currently thinking of taking out the fan, and placing it horizontally just above the top card for extra suction upwards, allthough it's so powerful that it might mess up the cool air flow from below straigth to the top..

Suggestions ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann;15542396*
> A few pages back I posted something about the non-reference gtx560ti's and the HAF X fan duct..
> 
> Anyone has any suggestions as how to mod it so I could use it better?
> (Read, to keep it from blowing heated air back into the cards my HAWK has the exhaust in the case).
> 
> Currently thinking of taking out the fan, and placing it horizontally just above the top card for extra suction upwards, allthough it's so powerful that it might mess up the cool air flow from below straigth to the top..
> 
> Suggestions ?


Well if you've sleeved your PSU you could always flip your fan and turn the PSU fan side up. Or you can just get a reasonably priced Yate Loon High Speed Silent fan and replace the cheap CM fan and control the HS Silent with fan control to boost the speed during intensive gaming sessions. If you have the money, the gumption or both you could always go h2o and not sweat the small chip.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rann

My psu is already 'sleeved' atleast it isn't running through my case, but behind it, so np's with that, allthough I don't get the relation with this towards my post









Watercooling is very attractive, but it's too pricey imho









Wanted to use that fanduct, or mod it, in some way for it to be useful.

~Rann the Dutchy


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann;15542588*
> My psu is already 'sleeved' atleast it isn't running through my case, but behind it, so np's with that, allthough I don't get the relation with this towards my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling is very attractive, but it's too pricey imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to use that fanduct, or mod it, in some way for it to be useful.
> 
> ~Rann the Dutchy


It means you can safely crack the PSU to flip the fan and have it intake at the back and blow air up through the cards(PSU heat is negligible at best) allowing it to blow up into your GPU and toward the top where your Exhaust fan(s) will help expel the hot gasses eminating from your Fermi 2.0 GPU.







lol

You could also zip tie a 2nd fan to the bottom of the bracket so it's shooting the cool air from the initial fan into the shroud(s) of your GPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15533692*
> I'm not sure that you'll really find one that cools better. More flow doesn't always = more cooling. CM used to have a fan that rated at > 110cfm but I haven't seen it offered anymore. It might have been a mistake on CMs' part. I've since forgotten what that rated speed was but it was definitely higher than 110cfm. I think that it was nearer to 150cfm if I had to ballpark it though. Everyone else is decidedly lower in rated cfm. The average rated cfm is roughly the low 70s'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go with four 120s' you have to keep in mind the dB levels of the fans *4(/?) and the added heat increase from the added power. Electrical current = Heat increased. A lot of people don't realize how warm a single power lead can get. There is a reason(besides electrocution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the industry uses insulated cabling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sake of research I've compiled a list of compatible fans and their CFM rating...
> 
> Bit Fenix 65cfm(all types)
> CM 110cfm
> Corsair 92cfm
> Xigmatec 76.0
> Antec Still looking gimme some time but not even Antec is giving this information
> 
> Fans that may work...
> Koolance 220 40.5
> NZXT 166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h
> 
> The NZXT may work but it has on twisted(axis twist) mounts. One side is off by 3 to 7 degrees of the other side. So you would mount as normal but if you were to mount a fan grill on the other side it would mount as normal but the supports wouldn't be straight through for the other. Meaning you couldn't use a single bolt to mount the grill and the fan to the case or radiator. It won't work to keep the hardware usage to bare minimum. More hardware means more weight. Not a huge concern for most of us but say you have a 200mm Phopya Radiator in your rig(possibly 2 or 3 even) that's a pretty heavy dead lift load to pick off the floor and every ounce shaved is better for the health of your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Alright, i ended up buying 4 of the scythe 120mm 110cfm slipsteam fans and a fan controller, but thank you for your help

And I dead 495 for 3, my rigs weight isn't too much of a concern







....though I don't move it anyway

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15519386*
> With non-reference cards don't use the GPU duct... You are correct that it will just blow the exaust back into the cards
> 
> the fans should be under warranty, but I would try tightening the fan screws... The fan is probably just rattling against the case... It's worth a try at least


Hmmmm, i'm using the gpu duct, wonder if this is why my temps are high

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## infodump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross;15546315*
> Hmmmm, i'm using the gpu duct, wonder if this is why my temps are high
> 
> sent with terrible Tapatalk


You guys are referring to the duct on the side panel right? The piece attached to the HDD chassis thing is for stability right? The 560ti TFII are non reference correct? I think they dump about half the air in the case half out the back.

On another note, Anyone have an H80 with this case they found a good spot for? I'd rather not install it into the exhaust fan area because it's so ugly I'd rather hide it. (5.25" bays, maybe some sort of shelf to hold it over the hot swap bays?)


----------



## Steamy Moose

Have ordered my new HAF X, just waiting for it to arrive now! Looking forward to getting on with my new build! Are the stock fans with this case adequate? Or should I replace them with aftermarkets?


----------



## Tz.

I have a question on fitment..

It's finally time to put to rest my older armor case, but I am wondering will the HAF 932/X
be able to house a GTX360 rad w/ 38mm fans as well as a 120x1 rad in push pull?
If so where? Appreciated.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tz.;15552674*
> I have a question on fitment..
> 
> It's finally time to put to rest my older armor case, but I am wondering will the HAF 932/X
> be able to house a GTX360 rad w/ 38mm fans as well as a 120x1 rad in push pull?
> If so where? Appreciated.


The X will definitely do so. Not sure about the 932 unless you don't care about filling up that small window with your kit. Cause tht's pretty much all you're going to see depending on the thickness of the 360. The window on the X is a bit lower. Although you may need to mod the top depending on how you want to orient the setup.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## albatross_

I have a Seasonic X-660 PSU, and am going to get the HAF-932 advanced soon. Just want to double check that the PSU cables will be long enough and I won't need any extensions, especially for the 8-pin motherboard header?


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone with a 922 case?

I have the red edition and i was just wondering how happy are you with SLI setups with this case?

Wont adding a second GPU makes it way too closer to the PSU?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_;15553559*
> I have a Seasonic X-660 PSU, and am going to get the HAF-932 advanced soon. Just want to double check that the PSU cables will be long enough and I won't need any extensions, especially for the 8-pin motherboard header?


I've got the x-750 and everything reaches just fine, granted, I have a bit of an odd location for the 8-pin on my motherboard.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15553775*
> I've got the x-750 and everything reaches just fine, granted, I have a bit of an odd location for the 8-pin on my motherboard.


where's this odd location of yours? hahaha.


----------



## DevilDriver

Here is what you get when you put a full loop in an HAF-912








Temps are great


----------



## GhostDog99

nice looking rig thar mate


----------



## infodump

Anyone have good ideas for making sata cables look a little better? I use all 6 ports and no matter what I try it looks super ugly!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_;15553862*
> where's this odd location of yours? hahaha.


Left side of the board right above the first PCI-e x16 slot. I run it through the bottom hole, then through the top oval hole and across the board. It should reach standard 8-pin locations on the top of the board above the CPU. The case comes with an extension cable just in case.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infodump;15557528*
> Anyone have good ideas for making sata cables look a little better? I use all 6 ports and no matter what I try it looks super ugly!


Get neon colored cables.


----------



## DJDannyV

Add me!









HAF 932 Advanced - First Custom Build


----------



## Boomer0369

ADD ME plz


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infodump;15557528*
> Anyone have good ideas for making sata cables look a little better? I use all 6 ports and no matter what I try it looks super ugly!


Sleeve them...





































Even my Front Panel SATA is completely sleeved. It's the one that is at the bottom of my 90 degree SATA connections.


















5m of sleeve and 3 lengths of shrink should be more than enough to cover most/all SATA cables for 1 system. Unless of course you have more than 4 HDD/ODD/SSD. Then you'll need one more length of sleeving.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## chrisys93

How do i add a 120mm fan where the GPU Air Duct was? I've seen some of you guys have it set up. There are no holes/screws or anything like that.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15565402*
> How do i add a 120mm fan where the GPU Air Duct was? I've seen some of you guys have it set up. There are no holes/screws or anything like that.


Zip ties work pretty well. I wouldn't recommend using anything permanent like glue in case you want to replace the fan at a later time. This is my recommendation because I've used them before in this location. You just use them to attach the fan to the hard drive cage.


----------



## BramSLI1

chrisys93, here's a picture of what my 932 looked like with a fan attached with zip ties. I hope this helps to clarify it better.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs;15553582*
> Anyone with a 922 case?
> 
> I have the red edition and i was just wondering how happy are you with SLI setups with this case?
> 
> Wont adding a second GPU makes it way too closer to the PSU?


I have a 922 and actually just received GTX 580 #2 today (yup I'm going SLI soon mwoooohahaha). If you have them in adjacent slots, you will be close to the PSU but still have room for the card to breathe. Triple SLI won't fit though and I doubt I could get a card in that last slot without clearance problems. If they are on air, I would put a fan in the bottom position as an intake blowing cool air upwards towards the video card fan inlets to help with cooling/airflow.

I won't be going SLI for a while because of all the changes I want to do and my workload right now but it will be interesting when I do


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infodump;15557528*
> Anyone have good ideas for making sata cables look a little better? I use all 6 ports and no matter what I try it looks super ugly!


Sleeving sata cables is actually an easy thing and I sleeved mine as well. I believe I used 3/8 sleeving but just be sure to singe the ends a bit because when you expand the sleeving to fit over the connector, it'll fray like a bastard if you don't. I have also seen people use black electrical tape to wrap their cables but that isn't as fancy. For basic black sleeving, check your local electronics supply shop as many carry generic sleeving. You can also get lengths of shrink there as well (at least the shop near me carries it all)


----------



## Ceadderman

I used MDPC SATA sleeve and shrink.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infodump;15547929*
> You guys are referring to the duct on the side panel right? The piece attached to the HDD chassis thing is for stability right? The 560ti TFII are non reference correct? I think they dump about half the air in the case half out the back.


I'm referring tot he optional GPU duct that you can attach to de HDD chassis (with a awesome fan in it)

Haven't used the GPU Bracket (for support, optional 80mm fan)
Am using the sidefan


----------



## GrEeKy

Add me


----------



## chrisys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15565763*
> chrisys93, here's a picture of what my 932 looked like with a fan attached with zip ties. I hope this helps to clarify it better.


Would thick foamy double sided tape work as well? Ran out of zip ties from redoing my cable management!









I put a 120mm fan right next to the psu facing upwards on the gpu and my gpu's temp jumped














. Maybe putting that 120mm near the gpu air duct area will solve that problem


----------



## Monocog007

Add me. Here's my rig!


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15571185*
> Would thick foamy double sided tape work as well? Ran out of zip ties from redoing my cable management!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 120mm fan right next to the psu facing upwards on the gpu and my gpu's temp jumped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe putting that 120mm near the gpu air duct area will solve that problem


Thick foamy double sided tape should do the trick. The only problem is that it will most likely be temporary. I would use the tape until you can get some zip ties to secure the fan properly. Just make sure you keep an eye on the fan so that it doesn't fall off. I've used sticky velcro before and it's kind of the same thing. It just doesn't hold for very long. I'd say a few days to a week at the most. Good luck!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15571185*
> Would thick foamy double sided tape work as well? Ran out of zip ties from redoing my cable management!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 120mm fan right next to the psu facing upwards on the gpu and my gpu's temp jumped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe putting that 120mm near the gpu air duct area will solve that problem


Foam will last for a little while but the fan vibrations will slowly jiggle the glue bond free (unless it is super mega sticky foam). You can always leave the foam there and add zip ties later to secure it more, that way the foam acts as a noise damper.


----------



## Beens17

Add Me

Hope this one is enough


----------



## Gejimayu

ADD ME too!







i just made some small upgrades


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gejimayu;15578988*
> ADD ME too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just made some small upgrades


Nice rig mate looks nice and clean

Btw whan are that updating the hall of fame ?


----------



## Gejimayu

thanks a lot!







I think our mod is busy, so no idea when.


----------



## chrisys93

Where do you guys get those stringy looking cables for the power supplies? Mine are all stiffy texture look.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93;15587183*
> Where do you guys get those stringy looking cables for the power supplies? Mine are all stiffy texture look.


Are you talking about sleeved cables? You can either buy pre-sleeved extensions, or you can either send your PSU out to get it done, or get the sleeve and do it yourself.


----------



## infodump

Forgot I posted a question in here, oops! Thanks for the tips guys, I'll probably sleeve them.


----------



## dstoler

Ok I do not know much about fans and cfm etc. I have a hafx and I'm curious if the stock fans are good quality or not? Is it worth replacing any of them? If you had to replace just 1 or 2 which would it be? (Most important) I have an extremely high overclock for my particular processor and 3 hours of prime gets me to 57c (at 4.125 currently) I'm pushing for 4.2ghz tonight (1ghz total overclock) and really could use every advantage I can get!

***/-\ |) |) |© + e |) ~+0~ G |-| z. . .***


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1;15565763*
> chrisys93, here's a picture of what my 932 looked like with a fan attached with zip ties. I hope this helps to clarify it better.


Interesting... how much of a difference is it? Also looks like one of your ram sticks isn't clamped all the way down. I am on a cell phone so could be mistaken.

***/-\ |) |) |© + e |) ~+0~ G |-| z. . .***


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler;15618737*
> Interesting... how much of a difference is it? Also looks like one of your ram sticks isn't clamped all the way down. I am on a cell phone so could be mistaken.
> 
> ***/-\ |) |) |© + e |) ~+0~ G |-| z. . .***


This mod mainly helps reduce temps on the gpu. As far as the ram stick goes I really don't know since that rig's been sold for a few months now. I've got a HAF X nVidia edition now and I'm water cooling so the stock fans really don't matter much. This mod will really only help if your video card doesn't exhaust too much air into the case and has the means for air to pass from one end of the card to the other.


----------



## Barreto

Hi there OCN! Been owning an HAF 922 for one week now, and man, how I loved this case! XD

But well, I was thinking about a better cooling solution for it. I'm using the default fan setting. There are some questions that bug me.

- Is it better to use a MegaFlow or 2 XtraFlo, SickleFlow, Excalibur or Blade Master on the front, top and side panels?
- Is it worth using a bottom fan?
- What would be the best fan setup for this case?

Oh, have in mind that I like red led fans. I could use them or not. Of course red leds look nicer, but oh well... It depends on the best setup I can get.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler;15618700*
> Ok I do not know much about fans and cfm etc. I have a hafx and I'm curious if the stock fans are good quality or not? Is it worth replacing any of them? If you had to replace just 1 or 2 which would it be? (Most important) I have an extremely high overclock for my particular processor and 3 hours of prime gets me to 57c (at 4.125 currently) I'm pushing for 4.2ghz tonight (1ghz total overclock) and really could use every advantage I can get!
> 
> ***/-\ |) |) |© + e |) ~+0~ G |-| z. . .***


The 200s' are worth keeping. the 140 and if included the 120 is worth replacing. I replaced my 140 with a Yate Loon 140 which is an excellent replacement over the stocker 140.









Stock 200s' are rated up to 110cfm +/- 10%.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi guys, I'm getting ready to buy a 3930k, I'm going to buy a new mobo, ram and CPU. I'm doing this to go 3 way SLI. Now my question is would I need to change my case (HAF932) in order to fit in the cards? Do I have enough space? -anyone know? -Thanks


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;15627988*
> Hi guys, I'm getting ready to buy a 3930k, I'm going to buy a new mobo, ram and CPU. I'm doing this to go 3 way SLI. Now my question is would I need to change my case (HAF932) in order to fit in the cards? Do I have enough space? -anyone know? -Thanks


As long as there 2 slot cards you should be fine


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

thanks for reply, yeah they will be 2 slot cards, I was a little afraid as well as my PSU is slightly larger than normal...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;15628159*
> thanks for reply, yeah they will be 2 slot cards, I was a little afraid as well as my PSU is slightly larger than normal...


Your not going to have tons of room, But it should fit. I had 3 HD 5770's in this case before my HD 6990+6970 I have now, and they fit fine. I have plenty of room to add another 6970 in my HAF 932 if I wanted to.


----------



## Krazee

The HAF X has a lot less dust than the 932


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

count me in as well..


----------



## Reworker

Due to persistent chipping and flaking paint on my SS FT02 I had to RMA this case. Lucky for me I had purchased a HAF X recently in anticipation for Sandy Bridge E. The HAF X is one of the later revisions, which has the internal USB mobo connector.

The install went great, until the time came to fit the GPU's (MSI GTX580 XE). Despite double-checking that the mobo was correctly seated, my GPU was a good way off being able to be screwed down, forcing the card down just made the PCI connector rise up at the back, leaving the card not properly connected. My GPU fitted perfectly without issue in my FT02. Removing and re-fitting the mobo resulted in the same problem - the card wasn't going to fit without applying unreasonable force or bending the graphic card's bracket down with needle-nosed pliers.

I spoke to my retailer who advised me to bring the case down to his shop to have a look. To my surprise both ATX boards he tried together with a GTX570 (EVGA) fitted without issue. This has left me a little puzzled, as I was sure the problem was with the case. I have read several posts about alignment probelms. However, the fact that two ATX boards together with a GTX570 fitted perfectly, suggests the problem is with my mobo/GPU combination.

PCI-E_Slots.jpg 430k .jpg file


I'm sure that there must be members of the club running my combination of hardware, so I would appreciate any suggestions as to what the issue may be.


----------



## McDangerous

Haven't posted here in AGES, here's my 922 in its current config:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> Due to persistent chipping and flaking paint on my SS FT02 I had to RMA this case. Lucky for me I had purchased a HAF X recently in anticipation for Sandy Bridge E. The HAF X is one of the later revisions, which has the internal USB mobo connector.
> The install went great, until the time came to fit the GPU's (MSI GTX580 XE). Despite double-checking that the mobo was correctly seated, my GPU was a good way off being able to be screwed down, forcing the card down just made the PCI connector rise up at the back, leaving the card not properly connected. My GPU fitted perfectly without issue in my FT02. Removing and re-fitting the mobo resulted in the same problem - the card wasn't going to fit without applying unreasonable force or bending the graphic card's bracket down with needle-nosed pliers.
> I spoke to my retailer who advised me to bring the case down to his shop to have a look. To my surprise both ATX boards he tried together with a GTX570 (EVGA) fitted without issue. This has left me a little puzzled, as I was sure the problem was with the case. I have read several posts about alignment probelms. However, the fact that two ATX boards together with a GTX570 fitted perfectly, suggests the problem is with my mobo/GPU combination.
> 
> PCI-E_Slots.jpg 430k .jpg file
> 
> I'm sure that there must be members of the club running my combination of hardware, so I would appreciate any suggestions as to what the issue may be.


Try mainboard glass washers bro. I had to put two of them under each standoff to get good alignment with this 5770. Soon as I did that everything fit and lined up correctly. Even the GPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Reworker

@ Ceadderman,

Thanks for the fast response. I must admit I've not seen these "glass washers" on sale and couldn't find them on my retailer's on-line store. Do you happen to have a link or picture of exactly what you're referring to? What thickness do they need to be? Thanks.

Edit:: Found your earlier posts on the subject of motherboard washers. Will try and track some down, but will probably have to order them from the UK. My local stores don't list them


----------



## firestorm1

*Add Me.*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> @ Ceadderman,
> Thanks for the fast response. I must admit I've not seen these "glass washers" on sale and couldn't find them on my retailer's on-line store. Do you happen to have a link or picture of exactly what you're referring to? What thickness do they need to be? Thanks.
> Edit:: Found your earlier posts on the subject of motherboard washers. Will try and track some down, but will probably have to order them from the UK. My local stores don't list them


You can generally get them with case screw packs. So you might look around for the pack that comes with standoffs, motherboard and ODD screws and other little bits that people are already getting with their cases these days. Hobby builder's don't generally buy them but system builders can never have enough on hand.









~Ceadder


----------



## mgrman

So how do you guys have your fans set up (specifically the top 2). Right now mine are set to exhaust, but I'm wondering if intake would be better. If I went intake, I would have to put some kind of filter on there correct?


----------



## infodump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrman*
> 
> So how do you guys have your fans set up (specifically the top 2). Right now mine are set to exhaust, but I'm wondering if intake would be better. If I went intake, I would have to put some kind of filter on there correct?


Unless you have really good exhaust elsewhere or positive pressure I would leave them as exhaust, since heat is always gonna go to the top of your case it's just gonna keep blowing all the hottest air back down into your case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrman*
> 
> So how do you guys have your fans set up (specifically the top 2). Right now mine are set to exhaust, but I'm wondering if intake would be better. If I went intake, I would have to put some kind of filter on there correct?


Yup would have to put a filter up top if you want to Intake through the top. But I doubt you would get better temps from it.









~Ceadder


----------



## mgrman

Thanks guys, + rep.


----------



## Krazee

So how often do people clean their rigs?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So how often do people clean their rigs?


I would suggest cleaning it at the beginning of the spring on the driest warmest day possible and sometime mid fall in the same conditions unless you live in the desert or other arid climate where you can do it whenever you want. I live in the wet NW Continental US so twice a year is a good habit to get into.









~Ceadder


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrman*
> 
> So how do you guys have your fans set up (specifically the top 2). Right now mine are set to exhaust, but I'm wondering if intake would be better. If I went intake, I would have to put some kind of filter on there correct?


i turned the top fan to intake and moved it forward to where its blowing air right on my cooler. since my case is next to my desk and my widow is right above it, it is cracked pretty much all the time anyways. so it brings cool air in, especially during the winter time and blows it stright to my cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So how often do people clean their rigs?


i clean my case out every 3 months. i also reapply the TIM during that time as well.


----------



## Krazee

Yeah, I'm debating about swapping the top fans for intake as well.



I saw this and it go me thinking


----------



## firestorm1

does anyone know the part # for the top fan on the haf-x. i didnt see one listed on cm's site and nothing in the manual was listed either.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> does anyone know the part # for the top fan on the haf-x. i didnt see one listed on cm's site and nothing in the manual was listed either.


I hadda go into my 4Sale thread to dig it up. It's Model# A23030-10CB-3DN-L1. Good thing you didn't ask what the front model number is as well since can't copy and paste more than one item. But if you need that number too just click the very first link in my sig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i turned the top fan to intake and moved it forward to where its blowing air right on my cooler. since my case is next to my desk and my widow is right above it, it is cracked pretty much all the time anyways. so it brings cool air in, especially during the winter time and blows it stright to my cooler.
> i clean my case out every 3 months. i also reapply the TIM during that time as well.


Which makes my Shin Etsu bulk buy thread all the more important especially for those with liquid cooling.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Yeah, I'm debating about swapping the top fans for intake as well.
> *snip*
> I saw this and it go me thinking


Better have a dust filter on top if you're planning that. It does look reasonably sound in application. Might have to do that when I finish up my loop.









Hey Klue when ya gonna update OP from last HoF voting?









~Ceadder


----------



## Beens17

Add me please:


----------



## firestorm1

thanks ceadderman


----------



## Andstraus

Add me please! I wish to join the Coolermaster HAF X club!


----------



## BradleyW

I'm loving the blue right there man!


----------



## nifyadontkno

Just got my HAF 932 Advanced. Will post pics as soon as I build.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I hadda go into my 4Sale thread to dig it up. It's Model# A23030-10CB-3DN-L1. Good thing you didn't ask what the front model number is as well since can't copy and paste more than one item. But if you need that number too just click the very first link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes my Shin Etsu bulk buy thread all the more important especially for those with liquid cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better have a dust filter on top if you're planning that. It does look reasonably sound in application. Might have to do that when I finish up my loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Klue when ya gonna update OP from last HoF voting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


HAF x comes with top filters!


----------



## Ceadderman

And they're not very good.









~Ceadder


----------



## atluu

Hi, I'm current in the process of ordering my future computer
HAF 922
2500k
Asrock Extreme3
Sapphire 6950 2gb toxic edition
Hyper 212 +

I was wondering what would be the best fan setup for me, and which fans to get.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Hi, I'm current in the process of ordering my future computer
> HAF 922
> 2500k
> Asrock Extreme3
> Sapphire 6950 2gb toxic edition
> Hyper 212 +
> 
> I was wondering what would be the best fan setup for me, and which fans to get.


To be honest the stock fans should be just fine for your setup.









~Ceadder


----------



## atluu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> To be honest the stock fans should be just fine for your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ah okay, does it also include the top 200mm fan?


----------



## firestorm1

yes


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> Due to persistent chipping and flaking paint on my SS FT02 I had to RMA this case. Lucky for me I had purchased a HAF X recently in anticipation for Sandy Bridge E. The HAF X is one of the later revisions, which has the internal USB mobo connector.
> The install went great, until the time came to fit the GPU's (MSI GTX580 XE). Despite double-checking that the mobo was correctly seated, my GPU was a good way off being able to be screwed down, forcing the card down just made the PCI connector rise up at the back, leaving the card not properly connected. My GPU fitted perfectly without issue in my FT02. Removing and re-fitting the mobo resulted in the same problem - the card wasn't going to fit without applying unreasonable force or bending the graphic card's bracket down with needle-nosed pliers.
> I spoke to my retailer who advised me to bring the case down to his shop to have a look. To my surprise both ATX boards he tried together with a GTX570 (EVGA) fitted without issue. This has left me a little puzzled, as I was sure the problem was with the case. I have read several posts about alignment probelms. However, the fact that two ATX boards together with a GTX570 fitted perfectly, suggests the problem is with my mobo/GPU combination.
> 
> PCI-E_Slots.jpg 430k .jpg file
> 
> I'm sure that there must be members of the club running my combination of hardware, so I would appreciate any suggestions as to what the issue may be.


had the same issue but mine did just snapped in peacefully..









tho i did not tighten much the screw that holds the cards down..i might end up breaking the board or something..i don't either have issues when gaming even if its a bit loose..


----------



## Reworker

@ Kairi,

Good to know that I'm not the only one who has encountered this issue. HAF X is a real pleasure to work with otherwise. I followed Ceadderman's advice and ordered some motherboard washers from the UK as none of my local suppliers had any. Hopefully these will compensate for the offset and let me actually screw my GPU's down.


----------



## ski-bum

We need a new moderator.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> @ Kairi,
> Good to know that I'm not the only one who has encountered this issue. HAF X is a real pleasure to work with otherwise. I followed Ceadderman's advice and ordered some motherboard washers from the UK as none of my local suppliers had any. Hopefully these will compensate for the offset and let me actually screw my GPU's down.


ohh..i see so that seems to help..i will go find some small washers to see if this helps..


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Yuppers they really do help.









@ski-bum... Meh, we're fine. Klue doesn't hang out here a whole lot so that he can add people that posted after he did. No worries.









Although we do need to start nominating Cases again. There were 3 or 4 good ones over the last few weeks that should be nominated. All HAF Xs' of course but all of them nice.









~Ceadder


----------



## infodump

They don't carry the full the window side panel replacement for the 932/X on the CM store anymore







I've been putting off ordering it and I was thinking about doing it today and it when I tried to go to it it said product not found. Anyone know anywhere that you can buy these from? It was $24.99 on there.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> @ Kairi,
> Good to know that I'm not the only one who has encountered this issue. HAF X is a real pleasure to work with otherwise. I followed Ceadderman's advice and ordered some motherboard washers from the UK as none of my local suppliers had any. Hopefully these will compensate for the offset and let me actually screw my GPU's down.


I too had this issue. You just have to work really hard at it. I think the problem is they designed the case with Asian's in mind.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infodump*
> 
> They don't carry the full the window side panel replacement for the 932/X on the CM store anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been putting off ordering it and I was thinking about doing it today and it when I tried to go to it it said product not found. Anyone know anywhere that you can buy these from? It was $24.99 on there.


They'll be back. They are always back.









~Ceadder


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm loving the blue right there man!


Thanks! Yeah I'm a fan of the Blue over red. I plan on making some RGB fans so I can change the color for whatever reason I feel


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Please add me to list. HAF-X


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I too had this issue. You just have to work really hard at it. *I think the problem is they designed the case with Asian's in mind*.


Care to explain further?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Care to explain further?


I think he is saying it's really tight inside, so having smaller "asian" hands would have helped him? No idea.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infodump*
> 
> They don't carry the full the window side panel replacement for the 932/X on the CM store anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been putting off ordering it and I was thinking about doing it today and it when I tried to go to it it said product not found. Anyone know anywhere that you can buy these from? It was $24.99 on there.


Here you go







:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29449


----------



## Klue22

OP lists updated, I just don't have the time atm to make the voting thread for October or update the Hall of Fame banner. I've got a huge calc test on Friday but after that I promise the thread will be up. Additionally I've recieved *0* nominations for member of the month. Nominate some members guys!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Still here and kickin


----------



## Reworker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I think he is saying it's really tight inside, so having smaller "asian" hands would have helped him? No idea.


Well the HAF X has to be one of the most spacious cases available. It even accommodates XL-ATX motherboards. The ease of access means it's a fantastic case for those enthusiasts who are often swapping hardware. I receive my replacement case early next week; fingers crossed that there are no further alignment issues with the PCI slots.


----------



## HiGhGuY

Hey, I'm going to be doing a workstation build soon. Was having a hard time finding a case I liked until I came across the HAF 912 Advanced....still not perfect, but good enough. Once i actually build the computer and get CAD on their, I'm gonna design a case exactly how i want it, will have anodized aluminum frame with carbon fiber body panels, Plus a real glass window.....it's gonna be NASTY, haha







..... but thats besides the point.

Anyways, originally i was going to go with the gulftown rig, but now since its out, think i'll go with sandy bridge-E. I'm set on an ASUS WS series board. and that is my problem. the new X79/LGA 2011 Asus WS board (P9X79 WS) is a CEB form factor. *I was just wondering if anyone has fit a CEB form factor mobo into a HAF 912 ???* (any edition, they're all same dimensions) I'm guessing probably not, since it's so uncommon for home desktops. I hadn't even heard of it till i saw it on that boards specs. Then i checked google and found that it has the same mounting holes and rear I/O alignment just is .9 inches longer I checked the dimensions of the mobo and the case and i should, should just *barely* make it. according to the listed dimensions There would be .1 inch of clearance (about 3/32") Which i know is really cutting it close. But I'm just wondering if it has been done by anyone?


----------



## DevilDriver

Do you guy's with the HAF-922 like it? I'm building an HTPC tomorrow and considering upgrading my HAF-912 to a 922.
Just wondering how much you all like it, and if there would be enough room in it to fit my wcg loop. right now my 120.2 and 120.1 dd black ice gtx rad are mounted out side of case and I'd like to get them both in the case.

Is there plenty of room for 2 rads in the 922 and how is its construction? the 912 feels real stury and durable to me. is the 922 the same?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Do you guy's with the HAF-922 like it? I'm building an HTPC tomorrow and considering upgrading my HAF-912 to a 922.
> Just wondering how much you all like it, and if there would be enough room in it to fit my wcg loop. right now my 120.2 and 120.1 dd black ice gtx rad are mounted out side of case and I'd like to get them both in the case.
> Is there plenty of room for 2 rads in the 922 and how is its construction? the 912 feels real stury and durable to me. is the 922 the same?


The 922 can get a double in the top but depending on your motherboard, you could run into clearance issues. You can see what I'm talking about in my build log. Also check out Triggs75 log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/581653/haf922-watercool-build-updated-pics-10-20 as he also did an all internal watercooling setup. I have seen others but am almost late for a meeting I'm supposed to be going to shortly lol.

If you don't mind a little modification work, you can get everything internal. Actually, if you take out the bottom hard drive cage and are ok with opening a hole down there for air, you could put a double across the bottom of the case blowing out the bottom. For the top if you want to follow my layout, I actually put up the PDF outline of the top overlay panel in my build log (see my 1st post for quick links to all key build notes).

Ok... gotta run!


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Do you guy's with the HAF-922 like it? I'm building an HTPC tomorrow and considering upgrading my HAF-912 to a 922.
> Just wondering how much you all like it, and if there would be enough room in it to fit my wcg loop. right now my 120.2 and 120.1 dd black ice gtx rad are mounted out side of case and I'd like to get them both in the case.
> Is there plenty of room for 2 rads in the 922 and how is its construction? the 912 feels real stury and durable to me. is the 922 the same?


I was just listening to you on live 365

Edit: If you didn't get it Live 365 is an Interwebz Radio Im listening to redrum radio and DevilDriver came on a bit ago lol


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> I was just listening to you on live 365
> Edit: If you didn't get it Live 365 is an Interwebz Radio Im listening to redrum radio and DevilDriver came on a bit ago lol


Yea, I got it. been listening to DD since there debut ablum. Had the name here about as long.


----------



## Elvandar

My HAF-X case side panel fan makes a rattling noise like it's hitting the mesh dust cover intermittently and it has become extremely annoying. I've tried unscrewing the fan, flipping the mesh around, but the sound got even worse. So I put it back the way it was but the rattling noise is still there. Did anyone else have this problem and how do you fix it?


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> My HAF-X case side panel fan makes a rattling noise like it's hitting the mesh dust cover intermittently and it has become extremely annoying. I've tried unscrewing the fan, flipping the mesh around, but the sound got even worse. So I put it back the way it was but the rattling noise is still there. Did anyone else have this problem and how do you fix it?


I have never actually looked at the side panel on one of those but what I would do is when it starts to rattle, push on sections of the mesh to see exactly where it might be vibrating against the side panel. You might just need a thin layer of some simple foam, maybe a bit of black tape or something where the mesh is *not-quite* flat to the panel and vibrates making contact once in a while.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well some Silicon Caulking material would be a good way to go too. Just apply it directly to the fan let it set/dry and mount it back in place. The dried silicon should pick up the slack between the grill and the fan and keep it from reverberating off the mesh.







Tube of silicon caulking is typically less than $5 bucks at any Hardware store. It doesn't have to be name brand since it's all pretty much the same stuff.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Klue when you update list remove me. Bought a new case. 922 with a nice side window for sale soon.


----------



## DevilDriver

Well I decided to go with another haf-912 for the HTPC. I just dont feel like tearing my WCG loop apart, and think it looks kinds cool as is.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys can someone show me a guide here on how to put LEDs on the 200mm stock fan..


----------



## cikai

hai..can join this club??


----------



## _REAPER_

DMN Afghanistan... it is keeping me from updating my PC.. Soon though soon.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*
> 
> guys can someone show me a guide here on how to put LEDs on the 200mm stock fan..


I believe if I'm not mistaken that there is a link in the OP for that.









~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

How is the 912 compare to the Antec 300 in terms of everything (i.e. airflow, cable management, etc?) I am looking to upgrade my case, since its so small inside.

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> How is the 912 compare to the Antec 300 in terms of everything (i.e. airflow, cable management, etc?) I am looking to upgrade my case, since its so small inside.
> 
> Thanks.


I'll let Paul at Newegg step in and answer that for you.














If we were to go on rated, you would probably find that about 2300+ Newegg customers lost their minds when they rated the 300 at 5 eggs. Easily impressed I would say. But look up both cases at the Egg and compare them. No contest imho. I just looked at a 300 last week for a member here and if his buddy didn't already have the 300, he probably woulda got him into a 912.









~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Ceadderman, thanks for the video. Indeed looks much better and has more features than the Antec 300 has. I assume the interior is much bigger on the 912 than the 300? Because inside its pretty crowded on the Antec 300.

How much can you get that case when it goes on sale?


----------



## GasMan320

Hi guys,

Could anyone show me or tell me how I can remove the front panel on my HAF X so that I can clean the filter on the bottom front 200mm intake? Thank you so much!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> ^^^Ceadderman, thanks for the video. Indeed looks much better and has more features than the Antec 300 has. I assume the interior is much bigger on the 912 than the 300? Because inside its pretty crowded on the Antec 300.
> 
> How much can you get that case when it goes on sale?


Yup more room. It's pretty much $60 regardless of where it's purchased. Antec 300 has a $10 MFR(through the Egg) for it but I wouldn't let $10 influence my decision unless they gave it to me at the front end of the purchase.









@GasMan... Look inside your HAF X for squeese clips.









~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

No need for me to get another 300 since I already own it, lol. All right then, going to bounce to get that HAF for $60. Thanks and rep+!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup more room. It's pretty much $60 regardless of where it's purchased. Antec 300 has a $10 MFR(through the Egg) for it but I wouldn't let $10 influence my decision unless they gave it to me at the front end of the purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GasMan... Look inside your HAF X for squeese clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Could anyone show me or tell me how I can remove the front panel on my HAF X so that I can clean the filter on the bottom front 200mm intake? Thank you so much!


Do you mean that 230mm fan on front? You dont need to remove whole front panel, just that piece thats has cooler master-logo, pull it towards you from the bottom part (plastic)


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Could anyone show me or tell me how I can remove the front panel on my HAF X so that I can clean the filter on the bottom front 200mm intake? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that 230mm fan on front? You dont need to remove whole front panel, just that piece thats has cooler master-logo, pull it towards you from the bottom part (plastic)
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## ReaperX87

*Can I Join???*
Will be going liquid cooled very soon!


----------



## DarkHollow

Nice looks pretty good. On another note I hate the new FS crap.... I can only view 10 unless I do a search but I don't want to search I want to browse what people are selling.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> ^^^Ceadderman, thanks for the video. Indeed looks much better and has more features than the Antec 300 has. I assume the interior is much bigger on the 912 than the 300? Because inside its pretty crowded on the Antec 300.
> How much can you get that case when it goes on sale?


I got both my 912's from frys for $54.
I really like them. Though my wc'ing loop did out grow it abit but it looks cool as it is.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I got both my 912's from frys for $54.
> I really like them. Though my wc'ing loop did out grow it abit but it looks cool as it is.


Any chance of a photo on it? I'd like to see how it looks.


----------



## firestorm1

i need to get some led strips for my case. wheres a good place to get some quality lights at?


----------



## ReaperX87

Alot of different sites sell them for different prices i would look around performance pc has good deals as well as frozen cpu, you just have to look around sometimes the company that makes them have good deals the only downside from them is the amount they charge for shipping, on a side note I honestly am not a fan of mid towers the 912 and 922 are good cases, I had the NZXT lexa S but the cooling just wasnt there, I got the HAF 932 and my temps dropped 20 degress C, so I tend to stick to full tower's you can also get the HAF X refurb from cooler masters site for $159 .


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks. But I want to put more money into my graphics card. So I that's why I am on a limited budget for cases. I got to spend money of the mobo of my choice (Sabertooth) and the two cards I am getting for SLI. My wife won't let me spend more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Alot of different sites sell them for different prices i would look around performance pc has good deals as well as frozen cpu, you just have to look around sometimes the company that makes them have good deals the only downside from them is the amount they charge for shipping, on a side note I honestly am not a fan of mid towers the 912 and 922 are good cases, I had the NZXT lexa S but the cooling just wasnt there, I got the HAF 932 and my temps dropped 20 degress C, so I tend to stick to full tower's you can also get the HAF X refurb from cooler masters site for $159 .


----------



## ReaperX87

Hey that is completley your decision honestly if you want more room for that kinda hardware and better cooling you are better off with a full tower.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I have a Haf 922 Red edition

I have a GTX 570 but might swap it for a 590.

Would a 590 fit in this case?


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't see why not since they fit in the larger HAFs' which is the same length but shorter. The actual length between the 922 and the 932 is .5cm different, so I don't see why not.









~Ceadder


----------



## Artjomn

Add Me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artjomn*
> 
> Add Me


Need a pic of your rig to join. We're THAT exclusive.









*Edit* Your post ninjas people.









~Ceadder


----------



## Artjomn

Here you go


----------



## Ceadderman

What controller is that? Looks kinda cool with the PWR/Activity lights. That's one way to get around modding the lights of the 932 to do away with the blinding blue lights







, I suppose. Me likee.









~Ceadder


----------



## Artjomn

EVGA ECP V2 OC Control Pannel


----------



## ReaperX87

I have to say man I own a 932 I love them but I would paint the inside then run your cable management better . Just saying.


----------



## Artjomn

I know it my Self but sins I don’t see inside of the case to often. It is facing the window I don’t really care


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> I have to say man I own a 932 I love them but I would paint the inside then run your cable management better . Just saying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artjomn*
> 
> I know it my Self but sins I don't see inside of the case to often. It is facing the window I don't really care


You don't necessarily have to sleeve and make the cables look awesome but good cable management helps airflow. Take the power supply bundle below your 2nd GPU, if you tightened and cleaned up that bundle a bit, you could help the airflow around your GPUs at the bottom there. Might even give you a bit of "breathing" room for an additional intake fan at the bottom if you find your GPU temperatures get a bit toasty to bring fresh air straight up directed at your cards.

If you don't see inside the case and don't really care, no need to paint. Cable management though, always a good thing







(I tend to take cable management a bit too far myself hahaha)


----------



## Dizzah

Just got an HAF 932 Advanced so after lusting and reading this thread for months I get to join! (I'll post pics soon)

I am curious how many of you installed and use the VGA duct that comes with the case. I'm concerned about it dissecting the air flow and creating two separate thermal zones.


----------



## firestorm1

i dont use it. the side panel fan is sufficent enough for giving the gpu cool air.


----------



## JarrodL08




----------



## ReaperX87

Looks good man I like what you did with the case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarrodL08*


Very nice paint job and shade of red without the inside being overlit - job well done!


----------



## Ceadderman

Just to let everyone know I do have 200s' for sale. Two Red LED 200s and 2 non LED 200s'. You can find them via my sig links or through FS/W listings.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

amazons got the 932 advanced for ~90 after rebate, not building till i get my tax return but the deal is too good to pass up







can i join or do i have to wain untill i build the rig


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooooh nice. Wish I had the money to get another'n right now.









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

At long last.....
http://www.overclock.net/t/1173842/haf-club-hall-of-fame-voting-thread-october/0_50#post_15776021


----------



## swarm87

i was looking around for dust filters for a 932 advanced and came across these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11729/ffi-57/DEMCiflex_Cooler_Master_HAF_932_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html magnetic dust filters. never heard of the site and $60 sounds kind of pricy just wondering what everyone else thinks. also i found a video where some russian dude used aluminum screen door mesh to "getto-rig" filters has anyone tried that wiht good results here? im asking because ive never had a full tower case before and need pointers other than unplugging everything monthly(going to need custom lables for the usb cables), taking the case apart and blasting the thing with canned air


----------



## Ceadderman

I have that kit. It's an awesome price considering I've gotten nearly two years out of mine thus far and how much panty hose costs per pack and how many packs I would have gone through over this span of time. Just use lukewarm water to rinse them and let them dry in the drainer. I'm gonna get another set so I don't have any down time during the week. If the dust isn't too bad I just brush them off but I usually clean mine every 2 weeks or so.



























Awesomeness for the price.









~Ceadder


----------



## dvanderslice

ADD ME please:

Here's an older picture of my case. Still using this amazing case a couple years after this was taken. And it is much cleaner than in the photo.
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1159624


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvanderslice*
> 
> ADD ME please:
> 
> Here's an older picture of my case. Still using this amazing case a couple years after this was taken. And it is much cleaner than in the photo.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1159624


A lil dusty but none the worse for wear.









~Ceadder


----------



## dvanderslice

That case has a TON of miles on it. From California to New Jersey to California to Pennsylvania. I cleaned it up real nice when i got my new CPU. I should take some new pics. Its still hands down the best case I ever owned and i've had some of the newer Corsair ones at work.


----------



## bdpakaknox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have that kit. It's an awesome price considering I've gotten nearly two years out of mine thus far and how much panty hose costs per pack and how many packs I would have gone through over this span of time. Just use lukewarm water to rinse them and let them dry in the drainer. I'm gonna get another set so I don't have any down time during the week. If the dust isn't too bad I just brush them off but I usually clean mine every 2 weeks or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IG]http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd22/Ceadderman/Computer/2010-06-1313-08-46015.jpg[/IMG]
> [IG]http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd22/Ceadderman/Computer/2010-06-1313-08-19171.jpg[/IMG]
> Awesomeness for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


From the looks of it, dust can still enter the front of the case from the gaps around the outside of the fan.
Is that assumption accurate?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

anyone here been able to screw a triple rad inside the HAF-X??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*
> 
> anyone here been able to screw a triple rad inside the HAF-X??


Everyone that owns one can. Depends on the thickness of the Rad if it's in the top or under the top.









If you can find one that is slim and fits you can put a 480 in them too. I can put one tightly into the 932 without modification. Problem is that I would have to cut the top for the 4th 120 to be able to breathe.









~Ceadder


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Everyone that owns one can. Depends on the thickness of the Rad if it's in the top or under the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find one that is slim and fits you can put a 480 in them too. I can put one tightly into the 932 without modification. Problem is that I would have to cut the top for the 4th 120 to be able to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i am eying on the XSPC rasa kit the 360 one..and i was inspecting my case and just found two horizontal mounting bars on top of a HAFX..hmm..thanks for the heads up ceadder..


----------



## Ceadderman

No problems Mate, that's why I belong to OCN. I like heppin peeps.









~Ceadder


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarrodL08*


I'd like to get something similar done too!

What type of paint should I use?


----------



## beastalan

Hey guys! I am new to the forum








Questions for the HAF-X and H80 owners:
q1: Will I be able to install H80 like this?

q2: what's ur thoughts on the airflow? Should\Could I add one more 120/140 fan in the drive bay?


----------



## JarrodL08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> I'd like to get something similar done too!
> What type of paint should I use?


I used Rustoleum from wal mart. On average i sprayed at least 3 coats of primer and 3 coats of color. Allowing each to dry completely before applying the other. Not much sanding at all if you're patient with allowing the coats to dry and applying even and thin coats. Also, focus like 85% of your attention to masking all the edges evenly throughout the case.


----------



## BradleyW

Just thought i would share my haf-x. had it since march this year...i think........









And my gaming area. Had to put the big light on so the camera could detect.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just thought i would share my haf-x. had it since march this year...i think........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my gaming area. Had to put the big light on so the camera could detect.


I know you don't have your 6970's anymore how big of a pain in the tookis was it to get those Accelero Extremes on your cards?


----------



## BradleyW

They came with them on.
kfa2 anarchy extreme 580 (known as galaxy in the US)


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes beastalan, you can.

If I can install my old H50 like this...










... in my 932 then you should be able to install it like that in the HAF X.

you may run into a slight problem with the hot swap bay feature though. I believe it is removable so you can mount two 120s' in the front but I wouldn't presume to know what you can and cannot do with stuff that isn't featured in the 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## ReaperX87

Updated


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha I had that RAM, I love Dominators they're so nize.









Sold em because I couldn't live w/ 4 Gigs after being on 8 but my needs required I dial it back to 2 slots to get a stable OClock.









When I can afford to I'm gonna get another 8Gigs of Dominators so I can water cool them in my loop. That's my only problem with my Snipers. Can't watercool em. Would like less airflow in the ole HAF and that requires water.









~Ceadder


----------



## beastalan

thanks for the reply Ceadder


----------



## ReaperX87

Yeah the HAF series are great cases I went from the h70 to this and temps never go above 45 with full load and overclocked to 4.0ghz.


----------



## beastalan

Now I'm wondering will the H100 fit in there?


----------



## Reworker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastalan*
> 
> Now I'm wondering will the H100 fit in there?


Interesting placement for sure. I've seen a review where a H100 was installed in the new Antec P280 in this way, but that case has 2x 120mm fan mounts at the rear of the HDD cages. Any reason why you don't want to use the top mounting brackets?


----------



## beastalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> Interesting placement for sure. I've seen a review where a H100 was installed in the new Antec P280 in this way, but that case has 2x 120mm fan mounts at the rear of the HDD cages. Any reason why you don't want to use the top mounting brackets?


I'll try to explain (plz forgive my bad English)








We all know that "hot air rises". If I use top mounting brackets, then I'll have to use the H100 as the "exhaust" (push/pulling hot air from the case) - hot air will be used to cool the cpu. If I set it as the intake (push/pulling cool air inside the case) then I'll ruin airflow, but the temps of the cpu will be better. But if I manage to install it vertically inside the 5.25 drive bays with 2 additional 120mm fans providing cool air from the outside the case and 2 200mm fans in the top as exhaust - I'll get better cpu temps and the airflow will be "right" (theoretically)
here's the pic:

what's ur thoughts?


----------



## firstolast

i have my h50 in the drive bay as well but with fans facing outwards as an exhaust. Originally, i had it in the same orientation as your diagram above, but found that my 912 was not expelling the hot air fast enough to my liking. But the HAF X more fans up above so you might have better results than I did.

A little tip: you can use the two metal 3.5'' drive bay adapters both on one side. that will give a near perfect 120mm width to keep the rad straight up. and zipties to keep it from falling forward/backwards.


----------



## beastalan

Thank you for the tip! But now I find out that tubes of H100 r too short







I'll have go with H80 probably


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastalan*
> 
> Thank you for the tip! But now I find out that tubes of H100 r too short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have go with H80 probably


I have to say, that my H50 was set to Exhaust out the top under the front I/O plate and it did a magnificent job of cooling the CPU. My average idle temp in that configuration with a modded CPU was 29c. Load was 46c. If you were to get the H100, I would suggest to mount the Radiator in the top and try it in exhaust. You might check in the H50 thread with people that have the HAF X to see where they have it mounted. I kinda doubt the tubing is too short to mount to the front if that's where you really want to mount it.









~Ceadder


----------



## ReaperX87

Honestly the h50 was a good unit and the h70 was good but my temps are Lower with the custom water cooling kit by at least 20 degrees Celsius. With intel burn going on max temps don't go over 45. With 32 idle.


----------



## beastalan

Thank you for suggestions guys. The cpu is 3930k that's why I'm worried about cooling so much - they say it's hot







I'll post the pics of the complete rig by the end of December, hopefully. Any ideas or suggestions will be very appreciated


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Honestly the h50 was a good unit and the h70 was good but my temps are Lower with the custom water cooling kit by at least 20 degrees Celsius. With intel burn going on max temps don't go over 45. With 32 idle.


I got the H50 to get my feet wet. If you pull up my system specs you'll see I'm working toward completing my custom loop.









Sold the H50 months ago and kinda wishing I hadn't but it's done and all I can do now is sit on the stock cooler til I get the loop completed.
















~Ceadder


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

i know i bought my HAF 932 when they first came out and never looked back. i just did a pc build and boy was things not the same with another case. the room inside can handle anything i throw at it


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Kinda new to the forum and everything, but I understand that by buying the HAF 912, I am "part of the club"?


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Kinda new to the forum and everything, but I understand that by buying the HAF 912, I am "part of the club"?


Yeah that's how it works. Usually after you've posted a picture of your case as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pics, or didn't happen.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pics, or didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


If you say so, then I guess I could (for the interim) use some crappy pictures from my friends smart phone (low res and blurry and all.)

Will put better picture at a later time.


----------



## ReaperX87

cyanide your case is empty lol, cant wait to see the pics of it up and running.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> cyanide your case is empty lol, cant wait to see the pics of it up and running.


Actually also have pictures of that on facebook, though they are on ****ty smartphone camera and the person taking the pictures had all the talent of a three ******ed goldfish when it came to operating a camera.

But you asked for it (I was installing windows in this photo, just making sure everything ran. Haven't managed cords or anything yet. (actually can't really see inside in this one)


More photos to come!!!! and more professional ones at that.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Okay, took some photos with my old Razr2 (which is beast btw). Better resolution, but slightly washed out.


----------



## albatross_

Hmmm, I asked this before here, but I'll ask again because I had a look at the HAF 932 manual online and it seemed to say that only one 120mm fan will fit in the front in place of the standard 230mm. I was told that I could fit in two 120mm fans. Is the manual misleading? I want to fit 2 of these fans to the front of the HAF 932 Advanced.


----------



## Ceadderman

You can fit two but it's pretty tight and you'll give up about 1/3 of each fan to the front sheet metal.









But personally I think you're better off with the 200. You should see the dust I accumulate even with good filtration on my 932. It comes in all the nooks crannies, cracks and crevices where it can't be reasonably filtered. I have two 120s' in my system but they're top and floor mounted. Really don't need to mess with the front 200 imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## ReaperX87

The 200 will also pull more air they pull 110 cfm the 120 differs.


----------



## keckj

Im so pissed, just got a HAF 932 for 80 bucks, and now found the HAF X.

***


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keckj*
> 
> Im so pissed, just got a HAF 932 for 80 bucks, and now found the HAF X.
> ***


You didnt know about the HAF X???? Should have done your research. And where did you find a HAF 932 for 80 bucks?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keckj*
> 
> Im so pissed, just got a HAF 932 for 80 bucks, and now found the HAF X.
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt know about the HAF X???? Should have done your research. And where did you find a HAF 932 for 80 bucks?
Click to expand...

Amazon.

$120 buy price, Free $hipping FTW!








$40 MFR








Cheap Full Tower HAF = Priceless!









~Ceadder


----------



## HesterDW

As soon as I move into a permanent place I will get a HAF X! Anything above a 912 is just such a PITA to carry to my dorm room though. Whatevs it does the job.


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha, speaking of moving it...

Owner of the complex is gonna put in new windows and slider door in every unit. Since my system happens to be in front of one of the windows they're talking about having to get measurements on I had to pick up my system and move it over too the table. I get it here and the bloomin thing decided to shift in my hands window falling away from me and the solid door tilting top over to a crash. Luckily I averted this but not without the system laying on it's side in my hands.









I don't even have my FC, CPU, GPU blox pump Rad and Hose in it yet and no water. Damn this thing is gonna be BEAST.









~Ceadder


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can fit two but it's pretty tight and you'll give up about 1/3 of each fan to the front sheet metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But personally I think you're better off with the 200. You should see the dust I accumulate even with good filtration on my 932. It comes in all the nooks crannies, cracks and crevices where it can't be reasonably filtered. I have two 120s' in my system but they're top and floor mounted. Really don't need to mess with the front 200 imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh.. so the fact that some of the fans will be covered will compromise performance? Oh well you see I have a pair of Gentle Typhoons AP-30s that I payed quite a lot for plus sleeving and shipping from frozencpu to Singapore so I am supremely reluctant to give up these fans. I'm determined to squeeze them in somewhere. HAHA.







Or should I just stick them on the side panel instead?

I have demciflex filters for the front bottom and side ready.. I actually saw this guy on youtube who utilized all of the demciflex filters for the HAF932, that is, he used filters for the top and back as well, converting them from exhaust to intake. Apparently demciflex claims that this method will do best to keep all dust out due to the high positive pressure you will get with this set up. I might try this actually, since it makes sense with the extremely porous front of the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can fit two but it's pretty tight and you'll give up about 1/3 of each fan to the front sheet metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But personally I think you're better off with the 200. You should see the dust I accumulate even with good filtration on my 932. It comes in all the nooks crannies, cracks and crevices where it can't be reasonably filtered. I have two 120s' in my system but they're top and floor mounted. Really don't need to mess with the front 200 imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. so the fact that some of the fans will be covered will compromise performance? Oh well you see I have a pair of Gentle Typhoons AP-30s that I payed quite a lot for plus sleeving and shipping from frozencpu to Singapore so I am supremely reluctant to give up these fans. I'm determined to squeeze them in somewhere. HAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I just stick them on the side panel instead?
> 
> I have demciflex filters for the front bottom and side ready.. I actually saw this guy on youtube who utilized all of the demciflex filters for the HAF932, that is, he used filters for the top and back as well, converting them from exhaust to intake. Apparently demciflex claims that this method will do best to keep all dust out due to the high positive pressure you will get with this set up. I might try this actually, since it makes sense with the extremely porous front of the case.
Click to expand...

Well I don't know if they will suffer terribly much. I was just saying as a matter of helping you not buy the fans. But since you have bought the fans, might I suggest mounting one in the bottom in front of your PSU and one in the top under your I/O lid. I have 2 extra fans and that's where both of them are currently mounted. I've been entertaining a positive pressure system myself. Just haven't gotten the nerve up to do it. You will SOOOOOOOOO love your DEMCiFlexxies. They're so awesome.









~Ceadder


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well I don't know if they will suffer terribly much. I was just saying as a matter of helping you not buy the fans. But since you have bought the fans, might I suggest mounting one in the bottom in front of your PSU and one in the top under your I/O lid. I have 2 extra fans and that's where both of them are currently mounted. I've been entertaining a positive pressure system myself. Just haven't gotten the nerve up to do it. You will SOOOOOOOOO love your DEMCiFlexxies. They're so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh I should have clarified, I already have three other AP-15s. I plan to mount two at the top and one at the bottom. I think I'll just end up mounting the AP-30s up front. Might consider switching to positive pressure entirely. Dust is a major annoyance for me.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well I don't know if they will suffer terribly much. I was just saying as a matter of helping you not buy the fans. But since you have bought the fans, might I suggest mounting one in the bottom in front of your PSU and one in the top under your I/O lid. I have 2 extra fans and that's where both of them are currently mounted. I've been entertaining a positive pressure system myself. Just haven't gotten the nerve up to do it. You will SOOOOOOOOO love your DEMCiFlexxies. They're so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh I should have clarified, I already have three other AP-15s. I plan to mount two at the top and one at the bottom. I think I'll just end up mounting the AP-30s up front. Might consider switching to positive pressure entirely. Dust is a major annoyance for me.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## albatross_

Oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## konoii

My Intel 980x box that I have in my other room now..


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> My Intel 980x box that I have in my other room now..


That reflection in that laptop monitor looks like it could be a cool wallpaper.


----------



## Krazee

/Cy4n1d3\.

How are the head phones?


----------



## Archangel59

Please Add Me to this club. I have a Cooler Master HAF X. Please let me know if you need anything else.



Thanks,
Archangel59


----------



## keckj

@Reaper I found one on Ebay, and the guy lived in my city, so i went and picked it up


----------



## keckj

Looking for a Cheap HAF X (80 bucks) maybe ill get lucky


----------



## Ceadderman

Whoever sells a HAF X for $80 better get something more to that deal. Hopefully is a honey buying and she sweetens the deal "under the table" if know what I'm sayin.









~Ceadder


----------



## ReaperX87

Here you guys go tell me what you think?

XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Watercooling kit
Feser UV reactive Red coolant
2 logisys 12" LED stick
Custom Backlight Monitor's with 12" red cold cathodes.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think I jes wet maself.









~Ceadder


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Here you guys go tell me what you think?
> XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Watercooling kit
> Feser UV reactive Red coolant
> 2 logisys 12" LED stick
> Custom Backlight Monitor's with 12" red cold cathodes.


What desk is that? Just curiuos


----------



## ReaperX87

Here are some more, lol I love this setup temps compared to the H70 are so much cooler, with the h70 i was getting idle temps of 38-40c with load temps of 50-55, this setup idle temps of 28-30c and load of 38-45c


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> What desk is that? Just curiuos


I honestly dont know man I got it from a friend who was moving, its a old desk, but you can still find them they are technically corner desks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha Reaper. You should have better temps than with the H70. If u dinnit I think I would want ma monies back.









H70 is a decent entry CPU cooler. It's up there with the high end air coolers, but you have to step up and do some mods to get better temps like I did with ma H50.









~Ceadder


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha Reaper. You should have better temps than with the H70. If u dinnit I think I would want ma monies back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H70 is a decent entry CPU cooler. It's up there with the high end air coolers, but you have to step up and do some mods to get better temps like I did with ma H50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Actually no you wouldnt, the H70 is a smaller radiator meaning the amount of hot coolant running through it doesnt have time to cool by having a bigger radiator and more fans the coolant has more time to cool and more air passing through it to cool it, my temps where higher, with the H70 trust me on that one, ive run test after test had prime going for over 12 hours and my temps never went over 43-45c with the H70 i would hit 55 almost 60 no problem. I have a total of 6 fans on my radiator with a push pull config and it cools better.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think you misunderstood the context of what I was saying.









I said that you should have better cooling considering you have bigger tubing, a better CPU block w/o heat generating pump, with a 360 over 120 etc etc etc only not in so many words and that if I were you and your cooler wasn't performing better then I would want my money back.









I'm going full loop myself. I'm most of the way there just need the remainder of my fittings a Radiator and my 2nd pump and the Dual DDC block to connect it all together.









~Ceadder


----------



## ReaperX87

Yeah I am happy with how it is doing, it gets the job done and cools great, good luck to you man I watched your vid btw need more time on the insides of the case lol, but looking good my friend.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Nice


----------



## HesterDW

Sweet rig! We should start an ambient lighting club.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Sweet rig! We should start an ambient lighting club.


I agree we should totally do that.


----------



## GhostDog99

lol sounds good


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Yeah I am happy with how it is doing, it gets the job done and cools great, good luck to you man I watched your vid btw need more time on the insides of the case lol, but looking good my friend.


Thanks. My webbie did that whole thing. Unfortunately its mic picks up everything too. Which is why I didn't spend more time inside the case. Of course at the time I only got 10 minutes of shooting time and the Vid comes pretty close to filling it all. When I get my loop together I will be spending a bit more time inside it on the next go round. Gonna insert some before shots intermittently as well. Cause not even my new window which I got in the Spring has been documented. The ugly security window was still in place when I shot that.









~Ceadder


----------



## DevilDriver

Switched over to AMD and put the stickers for my TuF series sabertooth mobo on the case in a kind of military fashion.


----------



## Ceadderman

Does that book cut off the airflow to your PSU or is your PSU mounted fan side up?









~Ceadder


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Does that book cut off the airflow to your PSU or is your PSU mounted fan side up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


PSU is mounted fan down, but the feet on the case have it raised off the book the same amt as if it was on a desk.
I take the dust screen off every couple weeks and clean it.
I will eventually have a desk and get my butt off the floor lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well you could always get a cheap patio table for your system.

Nothing extravagant just a small square end table that has a screen top. Allows air flow gets it off the floor and can be used for anything else later on when you finally get yourself off the floor.









Places like Wal-Mart, KMart and Target carry them.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well you could always get a cheap patio table for your system.
> Nothing extravagant just a small square end table that has a screen top. Allows air flow gets it off the floor and can be used for anything else later on when you finally get yourself off the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places like Wal-Mart, KMart and Target carry them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I have my 932 on the wheels on my desk.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well you could always get a cheap patio table for your system.
> Nothing extravagant just a small square end table that has a screen top. Allows air flow gets it off the floor and can be used for anything else later on when you finally get yourself off the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places like Wal-Mart, KMart and Target carry them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my 932 on the wheels on my desk.
Click to expand...

912 don't come with wheels mate.









~Ceadder


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well you could always get a cheap patio table for your system.
> Nothing extravagant just a small square end table that has a screen top. Allows air flow gets it off the floor and can be used for anything else later on when you finally get yourself off the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places like Wal-Mart, KMart and Target carry them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yea, my butt needs to get off the floor lol. been thinking about getting one of those plastic folding tables from wal-mart and a folding chair.
would at least get me off the floor.


----------



## keeganzero

My 912:


Inside:


Specs:

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* MSI 970A-G45 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
*Memory:* G.Skill Value Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB Video Card
*Power Supply:* Antec 520W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## Askeptic

Hey guys,

Looks like I just joined the club. Bought me a HAF-x case to improve my airflow and cooling. I have read nothing but good things so far and I am patiently waiting for it to arrive so I can begin moving my parts from an old Antec, to the HAF-X.

I do have a few questions before I begin though. I just wanted to see what others thought so I was more prepared when the case arrives.

1) For arranging the fans, I have read all sorts of different configurations. Is there a best practice for this?

I was planning on leaving the top (have both fans) and the rear exhausting, but did not want to possibly run a negative air flow set up. I am considering making every fan on the case an input fan. This way my H60 would get fresher air, and it would force the excess air out the 5.25 mesh bays and move air fast.

2) Has anyone here tried demcifilters on their Haf-X ?

They are expensive, but I am trying to find out if it is worth it. I am not one to want to blow my computer out once a week, and the rate this case can move air, I fear I may need to unless I pick these guys up. I guess my main concern is, how much air flow do they block? Am I going to heat my SLI right back up by using them?

3) Anyone with this case run a 2 card SLI with MSI twin frozr cards? They exhaust 50% back in to the case.... based on what I have read:

a) dont use side fan duct because it blows the hot air back on to GPU
b) dont use fan bracket for these guys
c) take off fan shroud so it can blow more air across mobo to help force the extra hot air from the cards to the top

Of course I can and will run my own tests, but wanted some final input on the config.

4) Is there any room for a 120mm fan on the bottom next to the PSU to blow air up?

I know the psu partition thingy is down their to hide cables, but can I also sneak in a 120mm fan blowing air straight up to help push the GPU heat up to the exhaust path?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

1) Leave stock setup for the initial til you can get a grasp on what your temps are like and then play around with them til you find what you like best as the best performing setup for your system is.

2) Yes. I can't speak to the HAF X crowd but I have DEMCiFlex filters on my 932 and they're simply awesome. I would suggest to get two filter kits to eliminate down time if you're a 24/7 power user like myself. Actually I'm not that much of a power user but I do run 24/7 and do stuff at all hours. I go thru withdrawals the moment my system gets shut down for maintenance.









Seriously though if you can get 2 sets. Swapping them out and cleaning them is a breeze. I do have 2 filters for my GPU shroud.









3) If anything I would think that you would want cooler air being blasted on your SLi from the side. The Front fan will blow the heat back out the back along with the 120 that fits in the bracket in front of an SLi/xFire setup. I would think you'd be hard pressed to find someone who wouldn't unless they've got their setup under water.

Yes there is room on the bottom for a 120...










...but it depends on the length of your PSU as to whether or not you'll be able to do so. The reason I posted a pic here of my setup is because the 932 and the HAF X are both set up similarly in the interior other than a couple differences. Basically Cooler Master re-skinned the the 932 added hotswap bays and a couple more slots for the Larger EATX boards and added another 200mm fan setup for those who would like to have another up top.









As you can see by my pic. Yes you can add the extra fan.









~Ceadder


----------



## LukeDaly

got all the parts for my new haf-x build in







just need to order a res, anybody got any ideas on where I could mount the res? i was thinking the ek multioption x2 100mm and just screwing it straight to the pump in the drive bays? (dont like most bay res options)


----------



## Askeptic

Can anyone recommend a 5.25" to 3.5" bay conversion kit (bracket and cover) for the HAF-X ? The only thing I see online that came close was the Cosmos 1000 5.25" to 3.5" adapter Cover. Although, it seems impossible to find at this time. Keeping my card reader is not a must, although I would like to avoid loosing my investment because CM decided not to include a 3.5" bay.


----------



## swarm87

ups just delivered my case, the box is fraking huge! totally dwarfs my dimmension 8400


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Switched over to AMD and put the stickers for my TuF series sabertooth mobo on the case in a kind of military fashion.


Looks good!


----------



## Sonics

Heres my 932, can i be added please?















Still got a bit to do to it yet, maybe some carbon fiber wrap, braiding and spray the disc drive clips red









Also i'm gunna try and get hold of an Asus 6950 non reference card and flash it







Will look nice with the build too


----------



## HesterDW

Age ain't nothin but a number. Nice build.


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Age ain't nothin but a number. Nice build.


Thanks a lot man


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Askeptic*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a 5.25" to 3.5" bay conversion kit (bracket and cover) for the HAF-X ? The only thing I see online that came close was the Cosmos 1000 5.25" to 3.5" adapter Cover. Although, it seems impossible to find at this time. Keeping my card reader is not a must, although I would like to avoid loosing my investment because CM decided not to include a 3.5" bay.


I think the HAF-X came with a USB3 conversion face did it not? It's actually inserted into your 3.5 plate I believe so if you don't wish to give up 3.0 you can order another one through CM and use that to mount your 3.5 unit.









~Ceadder


----------



## Askeptic

Thanks for the suggestion man. That USB 3.0 in the 3.5" bay is for the HAF 932 though, not the HAF-X. I read some places online that it is not compatible with the HAF-X either.. Still looking. Can not believe a product like this is so hard to find.


----------



## Archangel59

I have a HAF X too and have been looking for this conversion plate for quite some time. Let me know if you find one somewhere.

You are correct that the USB 3.0 face plate is for the HAF 932 and IS NOT compatable.

Good luck,
Archangel 59


----------



## Archangel59

Could I please get added to this HAF club? Below are my system pics.

Thanks,
Archangel59

Front

The two top 200mm fans

Side Panel

Inside


*My system specs:*
Proc: Intel i7 2600k
Memory: Corsair Vengence 8 GB (2x4GB) 1600
Video: EVGA GTX 580
Case: Cooler Master HAF X
PSU: OCZ 1250 Watt
HDD: Habatchi 2 TB 7200 RPM 6 GB/Sec SATA
Proc Cooler: V6-GT


----------



## swarm87

sorry i dont have a camera; but i got my case today and was wondering why the fans have both male & female molex connectors. i cant find anyhting about it in the manual. is it for daisy chaining case fan power connections?


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> sorry i dont have a camera; but i got my case today and was wondering why the fans have both male & female molex connectors. i cant find anyhting about it in the manual. is it for daisy chaining case fan power connections?


Pretty much yeah


----------



## atluu

Can you please help me? I'm between the HAF 922 and the HAF 932. I want it to be the blue LED version. I will only have the maximum of 1 SSD, 1 HDD, hyper 212+, and a crossfire 7xxx series. I can afford both cases, but I only want the buy the case in which I will utilize all components(fewer drive bay vs 5+ drive bays). Should I get the 922, because I'll only have a SSD and a HDD? Or will I need the 932, of its size?

I will only be playing games and browsing on this computer.

Thanks.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Can you please help me? I'm between the HAF 922 and the HAF 932. I want it to be the blue LED version. I will only have the maximum of 1 SSD, 1 HDD, hyper 212+, and a crossfire 7xxx series. I can afford both cases, but I only want the buy the case in which I will utilize all components(fewer drive bay vs 5+ drive bays). Should I get the 922, because I'll only have a SSD and a HDD? Or will I need the 932, of its size?
> I will only be playing games and browsing on this computer.
> Thanks.


For what you have now the 922 is more than enough. If you plan further upgrades you might want to get the 932. I fit a 240 rad in my 922 but if you ever want to do a 360 without a lot of mods you would need the 932. The 922 is very close in size to a full tower anyways. And I think the 922 is the best looking HAF.
I'm getting ready to get rid of mine as soon as I mod and switch to new case. But The 922 was a very good case to me.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys,
can you add me to the club? Look at my sig rig for pics
Or my avatar, you know


----------



## Askeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel59*
> 
> I have a HAF X too and have been looking for this conversion plate for quite some time. Let me know if you find one somewhere.
> You are correct that the USB 3.0 face plate is for the HAF 932 and IS NOT compatable.
> Good luck,
> Archangel 59


Well after searching all over the part: "Cosmos 1000 5.25" to 3.5" adapter Cover - OEM Package $4.99 [Part #: 610022400-GP]" I have failed.

So, it appears that the next best thing is: "SilverStone FP55B Aluminum front panel 5.25" to a 3.5" bay converter"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997018&Tpk=SilverStone%20FP55B%20Aluminum%20front%20panel%205.25%22%20to%20a

Pros: People say it works and looks good on HAF-X
Cons: People say it is a total ***** to install and it is not the nice looking Mesh. It is also very pricey for what it is. It costs just as much as this pos card reader.

I guess I did not spend 2k+ to stop now ... just wish for this amount of money it actually matched the case. I have heard stories about CM's customer service... they have never replied to my many emails and inquires regarding this. I guess Corsair has spoiled me









Anyway, I suppose I will waste money on this and give it a shot. If anyone knows better, please let me know before newegg packs this thing up.

Cheers


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Askeptic*
> 
> Well after searching all over the part: "Cosmos 1000 5.25" to 3.5" adapter Cover - OEM Package $4.99 [Part #: 610022400-GP]" I have failed.
> So, it appears that the next best thing is: "SilverStone FP55B Aluminum front panel 5.25" to a 3.5" bay converter"
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997018&Tpk=SilverStone%20FP55B%20Aluminum%20front%20panel%205.25%22%20to%20a
> Pros: People say it works and looks good on HAF-X
> Cons: People say it is a total ***** to install and it is not the nice looking Mesh. It is also very pricey for what it is. It costs just as much as this pos card reader.
> I guess I did not spend 2k+ to stop now ... just wish for this amount of money it actually matched the case. I have heard stories about CM's customer service... they have never replied to my many emails and inquires regarding this. I guess Corsair has spoiled me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I suppose I will waste money on this and give it a shot. If anyone knows better, please let me know before newegg packs this thing up.
> Cheers


http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=408&products_id=18087

Something like this? It has 4x USB 3.0 ports, you could always just use your nail or something and get the crappy branding off.
Or use metho or something? Just an idea!

You may be better off looking for a nice card reader with 3.0 just for the functionality!


----------



## Askeptic

Good point. Honestly for the money that bay converter costs I could just buy an entirely new card reader that fits a 5.25" bay haha.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Askeptic*
> 
> Good point. Honestly for the money that bay converter costs I could just buy an entirely new card reader that fits a 5.25" bay haha.


Reason that Silverstone and Lian-Li bay devices are so spendy is they're metal. But if you don't care or wish to mod it there are reasonable alternatives. You can take some carbon tape and make this look really sharp...

Repeat after me now... "Google is my friend.... Google is my friend." 

Hope this helps and got to you in time.









~Ceadder


----------



## Askeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Reason that Silverstone and Lian-Li bay devices are so spendy is they're metal. But if you don't care or wish to mod it there are reasonable alternatives. You can take some carbon tape and make this look really sharp...
> Repeat after me now... "Google is my friend.... Google is my friend."
> Hope this helps and got to you in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Nice find, looks like the better route for the price in my case. Thank you!


----------



## ghostrider85

Can i join? Can i join? Please..., lol.
im extremely happy with it, my only gripe is it doesn't make me coffee or sandwhich, aside from that its perfect








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122779


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice pearl Cockatiel.









HAF X is nice too.









~Ceadder


----------



## atluu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> For what you have now the 922 is more than enough. If you plan further upgrades you might want to get the 932. I fit a 240 rad in my 922 but if you ever want to do a 360 without a lot of mods you would need the 932. The 922 is very close in size to a full tower anyways. And I think the 922 is the best looking HAF.
> I'm getting ready to get rid of mine as soon as I mod and switch to new case. But The 922 was a very good case to me.


I wont be modding the case at all, and I do not plan to water cool. At most I will Crossfire, and have an hyper 212. But I'm contemplating on the 932 or the 922 with BLUE LED:thumb:


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> I wont be modding the case at all, and I do not plan to water cool. At most I will Crossfire, and have an hyper 212. But I'm contemplating on the 932 or the 922 with BLUE LED:thumb:


You're stuff should fit fine in the 922


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> I wont be modding the case at all, and I do not plan to water cool. At most I will Crossfire, and have an hyper 212. But I'm contemplating on the 932 or the 922 with BLUE LED:thumb:


The 932 is a great case, i dunno how it'd look with blue LED's though.. Have you looked at some videos with it in there?
Actually that sounds kinda interesting, shame i cant swap to blue now.. my PSU is a red LED one..

If you're not moving it i'd suggest the 932, it's also a great case for watercooling! Has a decent floor clearance. and has room for a triple top rad.
And i'm pretty sure you could mount 2x 2 rads on the side? Which would be amazing if you ask me.


----------



## ReaperX87

Now personally I agree the HAF 932 is a great case, plenty of room to work, plenty of everything pretty much. Here is mine, water cooled and everything.


----------



## Krazee

These cases are awesome. I'm planing my next upgrade build and I can't wait to start seeing all the great cases here


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, I got an upgrade, and I remember saying I would show how bad the back looks when i opened it up next, so:


----------



## Matt-Matt

Nice builds guys!

To be honest if you're getting an i7 or a i5 2500k and have the cash you should just get a 932, as it's alot bigger and has more space for more fans. The only real downside is the size and weight.. :/
That being said, the 922 looks awesome. So does the CM690 II Advanced now that i've seen one in the flesh


----------



## aerial

If someone is looking for inspiration, how to fit monster rad setup into HAF X case, here is interesting radiator and model (model is haf 932 but it has exactly same frame as X, it is just to show dimensions):

1. HAF X case
2. Two of these phobya 2x200mm rads: http://www.aquatuning.pl/product_info.php/info/p12851_Phobya-Xtreme-400.html
3. Remove 5,25'' bays and hdd cages
4. Get four large ~200mm fans
5. Enjoy monstrous surface area of 4x200mm internally (it is similar area to largest square rad 9x140mm)


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm looking at that Radiator on AuquaTuning's site. $90 US for it, no VAT. Not sure on Shipping but it does show $0. I think I might be doing this instead. 65mm thick with the Round body fans tho so it will be seen but not by a whole lot. Of course it says on the site that you can use it as a passive cooler which I might do during the winter to keep the noise down to a dull roar and to see how temps are. Not sure if my Danger Den Fillport Res will fit between it and the front of my cabinet tho.









*OH BTW* You have those fans pointed incorrectly. They should have the flat sides facing each other. The way you have them they would be too long. Rad is 448mm in length and those fans w/o gap in that orientation would be 460mm in length. Won't work bro. But if you mount them side by side they come to 400mm long w/o gap.









Oh CRAP!







Just realized I would have to mod the 5.25 Bay to fit it in there. Looks like I better come up with a Dremel soon if I wish to proceed with this.









~Ceadder


----------



## Thewizard6985

ADD ME


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm looking at that Radiator on AuquaTuning's site. $90 US for it, no VAT. Not sure on Shipping but it does show $0. I think I might be doing this instead. 65mm thick with the Round body fans tho so it will be seen but not by a whole lot. Of course it says on the site that you can use it as a passive cooler which I might do during the winter to keep the noise down to a dull roar and to see how temps are. Not sure if my Danger Den Fillport Res will fit between it and the front of my cabinet tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH BTW* You have those fans pointed incorrectly. They should have the flat sides facing each other. The way you have them they would be too long. Rad is 448mm in length and those fans w/o gap in that orientation would be 460mm in length. Won't work bro. But if you mount them side by side they come to 400mm long w/o gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized I would have to mod the 5.25 Bay to fit it in there. Looks like I better come up with a Dremel soon if I wish to proceed with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Actually I just put these fans to show size, you are right, they should be rotated by 90 degrees. I would probably use different fans with shrouds, for example AP181 from silverstone, not sure though. With original fans, you at least have some for start would be cheaper to use stock ones, and just buy remaining ones.
As for the bays, you don't need dremel to remove that 5,25'' cage, just remove few screws or rivets with a driller. Pump + reservoir in this setup, best would be classic cylindrical reservoir (EK, bitspower ect.), with pump like DCC or D5 below it. You know, next to motherboard, very common in my builds. There is extra space for it, due to removal of 5,25'' bays, whole setup looks also better, because 5,25'' bays are no longer exposed via case window Then you will keep clean front of the case, just original mesh 5,25'' covers.

This is good example of gutted case like that:
http://h7.abload.de/img/_dsc07979umb.jpg

just imagine these two rads are not 140mm like in this project, but these phobyas 400mm, and case is not fractal xl, but haf x


----------



## drufause

Ok so i have rebuilt my HAF 932 with an X-79 Intel Setup Here is the thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1177745/build-rive-xtr-2133-build-order-20111201


----------



## OcSlave

Hi, i'm in this wicked group at last, just routing everything and i'll have some pics up later, shame i did'nt order more 200mm led fans


----------



## OcSlave

Sorry double post.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm looking at that Radiator on AuquaTuning's site. $90 US for it, no VAT. Not sure on Shipping but it does show $0. I think I might be doing this instead. 65mm thick with the Round body fans tho so it will be seen but not by a whole lot. Of course it says on the site that you can use it as a passive cooler which I might do during the winter to keep the noise down to a dull roar and to see how temps are. Not sure if my Danger Den Fillport Res will fit between it and the front of my cabinet tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH BTW* You have those fans pointed incorrectly. They should have the flat sides facing each other. The way you have them they would be too long. Rad is 448mm in length and those fans w/o gap in that orientation would be 460mm in length. Won't work bro. But if you mount them side by side they come to 400mm long w/o gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized I would have to mod the 5.25 Bay to fit it in there. Looks like I better come up with a Dremel soon if I wish to proceed with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just put these fans to show size, you are right, they should be rotated by 90 degrees. I would probably use different fans with shrouds, for example AP181 from silverstone, not sure though. With original fans, you at least have some for start would be cheaper to use stock ones, and just buy remaining ones.
> As for the bays, you don't need dremel to remove that 5,25'' cage, just remove few screws or rivets with a driller. Pump + reservoir in this setup, best would be classic cylindrical reservoir (EK, bitspower ect.), with pump like DCC or D5 below it. You know, next to motherboard, very common in my builds. There is extra space for it, due to removal of 5,25'' bays, whole setup looks also better, because 5,25'' bays are no longer exposed via case window Then you will keep clean front of the case, just original mesh 5,25'' covers.
> 
> This is good example of gutted case like that:
> http://h7.abload.de/img/_dsc07979umb.jpg
> 
> just imagine these two rads are not 140mm like in this project, but these phobyas 400mm, and case is not fractal xl, but haf x
Click to expand...

For me I would have to Dremel it. I have to have someplace to put my RAID drives(still need 2 more for RAID0+1) my ODD and my Fan Controller plus I'd really like to keep my DD Fillport/Res in place when I finish my loop to give me a great place to fill and keep a little Distilled in reserve. My ODD is in 3rd and FC is in 4th bays from top. Maybe if I were to get a couple 2.5 SSD in 1 TB form factor, I would do something like completely gutting my case, but I am also looking at getting 1 or 2 more of them so that's when I would pull the 5.25 bay and HDD rack from this one. But that plan is so old now I may just chuck it in the fireplace and stick with a single or dual case build. Didn't realize how heavy this Bishtard can get and I don't even have my loop installed yet. I almost dropped it on the floor a couple weeks ago when I moved it from the Desk to the Dining Table.









I may have to get some servos and motors and wire them into my Mainboard and teach this thing how to roll over on command.









Oh yeah, I'm gonna be getting EK Dual DDC block and Multi 250 Advanced with dual connection adapter to make everything work properly. Would love dual D5 kit but that's a bit more than I can afford so I chose the DDC-1T pumps that bmaverick is hocking here on OCN.









~Ceadder


----------



## afkingjay

half x or antec lanboy for best airflow........ opinions????


----------



## Ceadderman

I may be a little biased but you don't want the LANBoy Air. You just don't. There is a YouTube Vid about how LBA would make a better door stop than a computer case.












Go with the HAF X and never look back.









~Ceadder


----------



## OcSlave

Can anybody shed any ligtht on a wonky case?
The motherboard is flush, all standoffs ect are screwed down.
The problem i've got is the pci brackets are at an angle to the motherboard so if i put my pci-e soundcard in and push onto the pci slot the soundcards metal bracket goes flush with the case but then the card pops out it's slot, same goes for gfx cards, luckily they have a locking mechanism so this stops the cards from popping out.
I had to bend the brackets, something was terribly wrong but i'd spent ages routing ect so had todo a few mods or it was send it back







.

I'd say somebody has lost there measurements at the factory as something is out by about 1-3 dgreees??

Anybody else had this issue?

Anyways here's the case, it's looking good and has gotten my sli temps right dowqn aswell as there being about a 5c difference in sli temps








Cpu has dropped nearly 10c allso















Winwin, shame about the dodgy quality i've experienced


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Can anybody shed any ligtht on a wonky case?
> The motherboard is flush, all standoffs ect are screwed down.
> The problem i've got is the pci brackets are at an angle to the motherboard so if i put my pci-e soundcard in and push onto the pci slot the soundcards metal bracket goes flush with the case but then the card pops out it's slot, same goes for gfx cards, luckily they have a locking mechanism so this stops the cards from popping out.
> I had to bend the brackets, something was terribly wrong but i'd spent ages routing ect so had todo a few mods or it was send it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd say somebody has lost there measurements at the factory as something is out by about 1-3 dgreees??
> 
> Anybody else had this issue?


Install mainboard glass washers as shims to get the motherboard more in line with the slots and you'll be fine. I had to stack 2 per standoff under my board for it to get a good position to the slots. Nobody lost the specs. It happens during the manufacturing process. Somtimes the fit is not exactly right and the mainboard tray shifts when being riveted into position. You can get these washers in most common mainboard screw kits. They used to include them with a case and I'm a little disappointed that they don't still come with all the other hardware that manufacturers include with a new case.









~Ceadder


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Install mainboard glass washers as shims to get the motherboard more in line with the slots and you'll be fine. I had to stack 2 per standoff under my board for it to get a good position to the slots. Nobody lost the specs. It happens during the manufacturing process. Somtimes the fit is not exactly right and the mainboard tray shifts when being riveted into position. You can get these washers in most common mainboard screw kits. They used to include them with a case and I'm a little disappointed that they don't still come with all the other hardware that manufacturers include with a new case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cool, thanks for that good info mate, it's all together now though and it took me hours so it may just stay the way it is, its ok enough.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I may be a little biased but you don't want the LANBoy Air. You just don't. There is a YouTube Vid about how LBA would make a better door stop than a computer case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the HAF X and never look back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afkingjay*
> 
> half x or antec lanboy for best airflow........ opinions????


I never regretted my purchase. I have a lanboy air and I love it. I'm not saying the HAF-X is not a case to consider though just like when you asked this same question in the Lanboy Air Club. I told you my opnion would be biased to the lanboy. Your gonna have to weigh your positives and negatives. The review in the video is a negative review, I could go online and find you a positive review highlighting different things. I don't see a reason for a pissing war, so I will leave it at that.

Cooler Master makes good stuff, Antec makes good stuff. It's all mater of opinions.

Would I buy a HAF-X? yes I honestly been considering it for my next project
Would I buy a Lanboy Air again? Yes I've had found it quite ez to mod this case and have fun doing it.


----------



## alexsander.ro

My pc HAF922



Phenon X2 956 3.4GHZ
XFX Radeon HD 6870
2X4 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Coller Cooler Master V6GT
1 Tb HD Samsung


----------



## Askeptic

Does anyone here have SLI MSI video cards with the 50/50 exhaust and using the HAF-X to cool them? Just curious whether or not you decided to use the fan shroud. I want to know if it is not effective in a situation like this because it traps the exhaust air and blows it back on to the card. Just trying to find the optimal fan configuration.


----------



## afkingjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Cool, thanks for that good info mate, it's all together now though and it took me hours so it may just stay the way it is, its ok enough.


thanks for everyone opinions, its a tough decision!!!


----------



## afkingjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I never regretted my purchase. I have a lanboy air and I love it. I'm not saying the HAF-X is not a case to consider though just like when you asked this same question in the Lanboy Air Club. I told you my opnion would be biased to the lanboy. Your gonna have to weigh your positives and negatives. The review in the video is a negative review, I could go online and find you a positive review highlighting different things. I don't see a reason for a pissing war, so I will leave it at that.
> Cooler Master makes good stuff, Antec makes good stuff. It's all mater of opinions.
> Would I buy a HAF-X? yes I honestly been considering it for my next project
> Would I buy a Lanboy Air again? Yes I've had found it quite ez to mod this case and have fun doing it.


thanks everyone for the help

i really like this forum


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I may be a little biased but you don't want the LANBoy Air. You just don't. There is a YouTube Vid about how LBA would make a better door stop than a computer case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> Go with the HAF X and never look back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *afkingjay*
> 
> half x or antec lanboy for best airflow........ opinions????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never regretted my purchase. I have a lanboy air and I love it. I'm not saying the HAF-X is not a case to consider though just like when you asked this same question in the Lanboy Air Club. I told you my opnion would be biased to the lanboy. Your gonna have to weigh your positives and negatives. The review in the video is a negative review, I could go online and find you a positive review highlighting different things. I don't see a reason for a pissing war, so I will leave it at that.
> 
> Cooler Master makes good stuff, Antec makes good stuff. It's all mater of opinions.
> 
> Would I buy a HAF-X? yes I honestly been considering it for my next project
> Would I buy a Lanboy Air again? Yes I've had found it quite ez to mod this case and have fun doing it.
Click to expand...

Not trying to start a pissing *contest* that's not the intent. The intent of the vid was to bring a LB Air to the HAF thread for visual comparison. I think the guy was over the top but what he says before the Art critiquing, Teddy Bear trapping and door stopping is true. If you already have your GINORMOUS heatsink purchased you can't fully use every bit of floor space for extra fans. It's a cable management nightmare etc.

The thing people need to ask themselves when comparing these two cases is if they're going to be doing more LAN parties or if they're going to put it next to a desk and only move it when they perform maintenance.

If it's the former and cable management doesn't matter too much to you then the LB Air is probably your cup o java. Still you better know the exact Depth of your MoBo/CPU/Heatsink. Also nobody I know is going to install 15 fans and cart it to a LAN Party. More fans = More weight.

Still AndyGoyap carts his Water Cooled TJ to LAN parties, so it's not always about portability, so even the HAF X can be a reasonable LAN Case to anyone willing to do that.

For the money you spend on either of these cases I have to say to have the ability to format/diagnose HDDs' as an added bonus, HAF X gives us that ability with 2 Hot Swap Bays. Antec won't even give you one and they make them. It's not like they have to go outside of house to do it. I know they've offered cases in the past that have one built in for far cheaper but along with LAN parties comes diagnostics. LB Air could have helped its cause by having at least one HS bay so that people can help their bro with a problem if dude can't for some reason get out of the house or doesn't trust his system transportation skills.

Looks factor? HAF X indeed has it over the LB. Especially with LED fans that cannot be switched off. My OCD would be going nuts if I slept in the same room as the LB. Because with all that grill work there is nothing to dim the LEDs' to the room. I'd be up all night







annoyed with my choice of cases if I had one.









Probably not much wrong with LB air other than the things I've listed, just not worth the retail price imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Defunctronin

*Add me!*








Figured I'd finally joine the club, seeing as I've had this case for so long.


----------



## aiers

Hi, i wish to join the club.

My rig:

Haf 912 advance with external rad:









By aiers at 2011-12-03









By aiers at 2011-12-09


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm gonna be getting EK Dual DDC block and Multi 250 Advanced with dual connection adapter to make everything work properly. Would love dual D5 kit but that's a bit more than I can afford so I chose the DDC-1T pumps that bmaverick is hocking here on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


These with dual ddc top look much nicer in my opinion :
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/multioption-res/ek-multioption-link.html
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/multioption-res/ek-multioption-tube-100mm.html
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/multioption-res/ek-multioption-top-w-thread.html

I use a 60 mm tube on my dual ddc top :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## raisethe3

Any reason on which case I should go for? I'm torned in between the 932, 922, and the 912.







I know for sure that I want to be using air coolers, so no water options, but I like to have ample of space to work inside the computer case.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Any reason on which case I should go for? I'm torned in between the 932, 922, and the 912.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for sure that I want to be using air coolers, so no water options, but I like to have ample of space to work inside the computer case.
> Thanks y'all.


If you're not moving it around every day i say the HAF 932 Advanced. Such a big case.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> If you're not moving it around every day i say the HAF 932 Advanced. Such a big case.


I acutally plan to bring it around my friends or party sometimes. So i guess 922 would be more ideal?


----------



## FalloutBoy

I don't know if I ever got around to posting pics of the 912 advanced I finished building for my sister so here it is...
































































She said she wanting pretty lights on it so I wrapped it up. It makes for a beautiful christmas tree don't you think?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm gonna be getting EK Dual DDC block and Multi 250 Advanced with dual connection adapter to make everything work properly. Would love dual D5 kit but that's a bit more than I can afford so I chose the DDC-1T pumps that bmaverick is hocking here on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These with dual ddc top look much nicer in my opinion :
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/multioption-res/ek-multioption-link.html
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/multioption-res/ek-multioption-tube-100mm.html
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/multioption-res/ek-multioption-top-w-thread.html
> 
> I use a 60 mm tube on my dual ddc top :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Haha, that's what I'm going to run but it's better for me to go with the adapter ring and the 250 Advanced. $11 for the ring $20 for the tube and $10 for the top with one G1/4 opening when I can pay $55+$11 for the ring. I'm gonna actually be saving some money on my Dual DDC block so it all comes out in the wash.









~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I acutally plan to bring it around my friends or party sometimes. So i guess 922 would be more ideal?


I don't know, i find my desktop a pain in the ass to move around.
Then again i have a half decent laptop which i should just use.
Well just for reference my case fully loaded is about 22-25kg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*
> 
> I don't know if I ever got around to posting pics of the 912 advanced I finished building for my sister so here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she wanting pretty lights on it so I wrapped it up. It makes for a beautiful christmas tree don't you think?


Nice build! looks pretty sweet!
But whats your sister going to use it for?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*
> 
> I don't know if I ever got around to posting pics of the 912 advanced I finished building for my sister so here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she wanting pretty lights on it so I wrapped it up. It makes for a beautiful christmas tree don't you think?


Nice like the Christmas lite mod.


----------



## deviot

Here is my haf x
hope you guys like it


----------



## ocman

Hi guys, I was wondering whether to get the HAF 932 Advanced Black (USB3.0 version) or the HAF X?

Which one would be better if I were to use ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA2011.

Which one has better visual, practical, and easy to work with?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

@Deviot
I was looking at your build (Current System)... I was a little intrigued by your choice to get a 1200 watt power supply with a Radeon 6990. Now, I know the 6990 is one of the two best cards available, but I suspect (because of your power supply) that you will be adding another one? If not, then your GFX choice is a bit odd with that power supply.

That was my original comment (or train of thought, that didn't really warrant me to post on the matter).

Here is the thing that actually made me post. You have one of the two best cards available (where performance per dollar isn't important, just performance), and you got a i5-750? I mean, not even sandy bridge.... Now I know that some good gaming can be done on your chip, but to spring for a video card where extreme performance is given at the cost of value... And the same with the SSDs (which came out after Sandy Bridge, if I wiki'ed it right.)... but to keep that chip... it doesn't _really_ make sense to me. Almost like you tried to go high end (case, mouse, keyboard, mousepad, hard drives, ssds, cpu cooler, motherboard (for that particular socket at least)), but to stay with something that _isn't_ high end..

Not to be rude or criticize or anything.... Just my train of thought on how it struck me as... _very odd_.

ANYWAY, back to the real reason that I came here to post about... I developed a mid-high pitched (or would it be high-mid pitched) whistling noise in my case. I am having a bit of trouble trying to figure out what it is. It is the HAFBeast build that is listed in my sig (I think it is in my sig). I just built it on November 15th. For the most part, it hasn't really had any trouble.

The only thing that has happened to the build is that the hard drive was dropped from about 3'10" height due to moving (not in the drive cage, just bare drive hitting tile floor). I decided to leave it packed and wait until I got to my destination to test the drive (was cold, about 45 degrees, and I waited about an hour before I booted the machine up.). The drive worked and all so I didn't think anything about it.

Now, I am not saying the drive is making the noise. Could be somethign else. However, it is somewhat consistent, it changes pitch in a small range of variation.

Any help or ideas or troubleshooting tips would be appreciated. At request, I could perform test (such as if it makes the sound when booting, and if not when does it begin... blah.. blah...). I just really wish to get this fixed.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi guys, I was wondering whether to get the HAF 932 Advanced Black (USB3.0 version) or the HAF X?
> Which one would be better if I were to use ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA2011.
> Which one has better visual, practical, and easy to work with?
> Appreciate your help!


Which one do you like the look of better?
You'll want some dust filters too, so add that to the cost of the case. (it's really annoying without dust filters trust me)

So the mobo will fit in both cases.
The 932 has a bigger sidefan, which is more overall airflow. Where as the HAF X has the sidefan + Shroud to allow air to move directly towards the graphics card easier.
The HAF X has USB 3.0 inbuilt. The 932 Advanced has the extra adapter bracket or whatever you want to call it.
If you're replacing fans, the HAF 932 has more options. I bought it for the possibility of 4x sidefans! Whereas the HAF X doesn't have as much compatibility.
As far as i know the 932 has enough space in the top for a 3 x 120 Rad and i think it'd have enough for 2 more 2 x 120s on the side. If you're going to go watercooled.
Also if you get the HAF 932, get a nice fan controller. I've got a crappy cheapo one but it does the job. It's better for the fans themselves to not be ran full boar all the time. It's also quieter.

Hope that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> @Deviot
> I was looking at your build (Current System)... I was a little intrigued by your choice to get a 1200 watt power supply with a Radeon 6990. Now, I know the 6990 is one of the two best cards available, but I suspect (because of your power supply) that you will be adding another one? If not, then your GFX choice is a bit odd with that power supply.
> That was my original comment (or train of thought, that didn't really warrant me to post on the matter).
> Here is the thing that actually made me post. You have one of the two best cards available (where performance per dollar isn't important, just performance), and you got a i5-750? I mean, not even sandy bridge.... Now I know that some good gaming can be done on your chip, but to spring for a video card where extreme performance is given at the cost of value... And the same with the SSDs (which came out after Sandy Bridge, if I wiki'ed it right.)... but to keep that chip... it doesn't _really_ make sense to me. Almost like you tried to go high end (case, mouse, keyboard, mousepad, hard drives, ssds, cpu cooler, motherboard (for that particular socket at least)), but to stay with something that _isn't_ high end..
> Not to be rude or criticize or anything.... Just my train of thought on how it struck me as... _very odd_.
> ANYWAY, back to the real reason that I came here to post about... I developed a mid-high pitched (or would it be high-mid pitched) whistling noise in my case. I am having a bit of trouble trying to figure out what it is. It is the HAFBeast build that is listed in my sig (I think it is in my sig). I just built it on November 15th. For the most part, it hasn't really had any trouble.
> The only thing that has happened to the build is that the hard drive was dropped from about 3'10" height due to moving (not in the drive cage, just bare drive hitting tile floor). I decided to leave it packed and wait until I got to my destination to test the drive (was cold, about 45 degrees, and I waited about an hour before I booted the machine up.). The drive worked and all so I didn't think anything about it.
> Now, I am not saying the drive is making the noise. Could be somethign else. However, it is somewhat consistent, it changes pitch in a small range of variation.
> Any help or ideas or troubleshooting tips would be appreciated. At request, I could perform test (such as if it makes the sound when booting, and if not when does it begin... blah.. blah...). I just really wish to get this fixed.


Maybe the i5 750 does exactly what he wants?
Maybe he wants it just for games, and that his i5 750 @ 4.52GHz is fast enough?
I'm not trolling you or skitzing i'm just saying. Sure i'd love a 6990 and SSD's in RAID 0.
If he's only using it for games almost any quadcores good enough!

Also there's the matter that he has been putting off for the x79, or maybe even the Ivy Bridge.

Also for your HDD problem, does it always make the noise constantly when the PC is on? Or only when you access the HDD?
Try it in another PC or disconnect it from your PC (just take the power cable out) and see if it makes the sound upon boot.

If it is that i'd put your HDD through testing to see if it's okay. You may have been lucky. :s
I think there may be a such thing as a HDD tester or health check or something. I'd try this possibly too, see if someones made a program to check for errors on the hard drive platters.

Just my 2 cents mate.


----------



## Einjoh

Add me, and my beloved HAF 932 build








I have the white/grey edition as the HAF 932 Black was not on the market when I bought my case.
I am planning to paint the inside black and the HDD rails red.









Here is a picture of the inside:


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Which one do you like the look of better?
> You'll want some dust filters too, so add that to the cost of the case. (it's really annoying without dust filters trust me)
> So the mobo will fit in both cases.
> The 932 has a bigger sidefan, which is more overall airflow. Where as the HAF X has the sidefan + Shroud to allow air to move directly towards the graphics card easier.
> The HAF X has USB 3.0 inbuilt. The 932 Advanced has the extra adapter bracket or whatever you want to call it.
> If you're replacing fans, the HAF 932 has more options. I bought it for the possibility of 4x sidefans! Whereas the HAF X doesn't have as much compatibility.
> As far as i know the 932 has enough space in the top for a 3 x 120 Rad and i think it'd have enough for 2 more 2 x 120s on the side. If you're going to go watercooled.
> Also if you get the HAF 932, get a nice fan controller. I've got a crappy cheapo one but it does the job. It's better for the fans themselves to not be ran full boar all the time. It's also quieter.
> Hope that helps.


Good Info! As for HAF X, I like the way it offers 9 expansion slots and a bigger side window and the hot swaps... but are there any 3.5" converter brackets?

I heard either HAF 932 or HAF X or both's usb3.0 header would cause mobo to short and troublesome... is that true?


----------



## neSSa

Little UP...


----------



## metallicamaster3

These were taken at Manyak's house in mid-November 2010. Figured you'd all appreciate these.

This is Orion II - Orion III's predecessor, running an i7 950 @ 4.4GHz, 2x GTX 460s, 1x GTS 250, 6GB of G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws, and an EVGA X58 LE (SLI3).

Beautiful shots... there's some blemishes here and there, but we did our best with what we had.

Taken with 5D Mark II, with 24-70 f/2.8 lens. Used various tripods and umbrella-lights. We had a white sheet for a white background too, but ran out of time that night to switch from the black.

Here's the results (not original resolution... these are big enough







)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Little UP...


Woah nice!
Looks smexy, i love the external Rads? Is it just the one or are there infact 2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Little UP...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> These were taken at Manyak's house in mid-November 2010. Figured you'd all appreciate these.
> 
> This is Orion II - Orion III's predecessor, running an i7 950 @ 4.4GHz, 2x GTX 460s, 1x GTS 250, 6GB of G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws, and an EVGA X58 LE (SLI3).
> 
> Beautiful shots... there's some blemishes here and there, but we did our best with what we had.
> 
> Taken with 5D Mark II, with 24-70 f/2.8 lens. Used various tripods and umbrella-lights. We had a white sheet for a white background too, but ran out of time that night to switch from the black.
> 
> Here's the results (not original resolution... these are big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Woah, those are some sexy shots!
Where did you guys get the VGA bracket from?








Or did it come with the case? 'cause my case didn't. :s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Good Info! As for HAF X, I like the way it offers 9 expansion slots and a bigger side window and the hot swaps... but are there any 3.5" converter brackets?
> I heard either HAF 932 or HAF X or both's usb3.0 header would cause mobo to short and troublesome... is that true?


I have no idea about either USB header as i only have the standard 932, i WOULD have gotten the Advanced BUT it wasn't out at the time, and i was in desperate need of a PC case.
I may get around to painting the insides oneday.. I don't know if it's worth the time, effort and being without the PC for a couple of days.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Which one do you like the look of better?
> You'll want some dust filters too, so add that to the cost of the case. (it's really annoying without dust filters trust me)
> So the mobo will fit in both cases.
> The 932 has a bigger sidefan, which is more overall airflow. Where as the HAF X has the sidefan + Shroud to allow air to move directly towards the graphics card easier.
> The HAF X has USB 3.0 inbuilt. The 932 Advanced has the extra adapter bracket or whatever you want to call it.
> If you're replacing fans, the HAF 932 has more options. I bought it for the possibility of 4x sidefans! Whereas the HAF X doesn't have as much compatibility.
> As far as i know the 932 has enough space in the top for a 3 x 120 Rad and i think it'd have enough for 2 more 2 x 120s on the side. If you're going to go watercooled.
> Also if you get the HAF 932, get a nice fan controller. I've got a crappy cheapo one but it does the job. It's better for the fans themselves to not be ran full boar all the time. It's also quieter.
> Hope that helps.
> Maybe the i5 750 does exactly what he wants?
> Maybe he wants it just for games, and that his i5 750 @ 4.52GHz is fast enough?
> I'm not trolling you or skitzing i'm just saying. Sure i'd love a 6990 and SSD's in RAID 0.
> If he's only using it for games almost any quadcores good enough!
> Also there's the matter that he has been putting off for the x79, or maybe even the Ivy Bridge.
> 
> Also for your HDD problem, does it always make the noise constantly when the PC is on? Or only when you access the HDD?
> Try it in another PC or disconnect it from your PC (just take the power cable out) and see if it makes the sound upon boot.
> If it is that i'd put your HDD through testing to see if it's okay. You may have been lucky. :s
> I think there may be a such thing as a HDD tester or health check or something. I'd try this possibly too, see if someones made a program to check for errors on the hard drive platters.
> Just my 2 cents mate.


Like I said, it was odd and I didn't want to come off as some snob that thought he didn't have a good enough processor. It is just a case of "high end, high end, high end, high end, almost-high end".. Just my brain doing "Which one doesn't belong".

Also, as a side note, if he comes and reads this, he should know that I read on tomshardware.com that "Though that was the only introduction last month, we know for a fact that AMD's Radeon HD 6990 was discontinued a while back, and it's getting really hard to find." Now, that means if he is planning to get another card (like I suspect), then he should look into doing it sooner rather than later. However, rumors are surfacing that the next gen GFX cards are coming out soon. Kinda weird spot to be in... Put that much money into a second high end card for the prices to drop due to newer products coming out.

Oh well.

Back to my slightly annoying problem. I didn't really mean to say that the hard drive was making the noise. The noise seems to be coming from the area around the cpu and gpu (can't get a positve location of this though.) It it a hard sound to describe, but it is almost like mosquito noise but a lower frequency.

The noise doesn't start right when I turn my computer on. This time, it didn't start until shortly after I got into the windows enviroment.

I think I will run integrated gfx to see if that works. After that, i don't really have the equipment to run a stock intel cooler (I am visiting friends atm and didn't bring the stock cooler.) However, I was planning on reapplying the heatsink because I don't think that I applied the thermal paste in a manner that provides max cooling.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken at Manyak's house in mid-November 2010. Figured you'd all appreciate these.
> 
> This is Orion II - Orion III's predecessor, running an i7 950 @ 4.4GHz, 2x GTX 460s, 1x GTS 250, 6GB of G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws, and an EVGA X58 LE (SLI3).
> 
> Beautiful shots... there's some blemishes here and there, but we did our best with what we had.
> 
> Taken with 5D Mark II, with 24-70 f/2.8 lens. Used various tripods and umbrella-lights. We had a white sheet for a white background too, but ran out of time that night to switch from the black.
> 
> Here's the results (not original resolution... these are big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah, those are some sexy shots!
> Where did you guys get the VGA bracket from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did it come with the case? 'cause my case didn't. :s
Click to expand...

That's odd, the thumbnails look like GARBAGE when quoted. What's up with that?









That said, the VGA bracket came with the HAF. It's the HAF 932 Black Edition... you didn't get one?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

VGA bracket? I suspect the purpose has to do with keeping your GPU from sagging at the end of the card? I guess I need to do that... Mine is a huge triple wide card and I think it sags at the end. Need to go make sure that the screws are in good so that it doesn't destroy my motherboard.

ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Any reason on which case I should go for? I'm torned in between the 932, 922, and the 912.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for sure that I want to be using air coolers, so no water options, but I like to have ample of space to work inside the computer case.
> Thanks y'all.


Personally, I would go with the 922. Reasons:

1. The 922 is just about the same size as the HAF x and 932 so there is plenty of room to work with inside.
2. Will still offer water cooling options if you choose to do so in the future(You can fit the H100 RAD into the top 2x 120mm fan slots)
3. Offers superior cable management abilities to the 912.
4. is large enough that of you took the HDD and DVD drive cages out you could *almost* fit the entire HAF 912 case inside of it.
5. The ability to purchase the Storm Sniper Windowed Side panel and swap it it with the Stock Side panel.
6. Newegg has them in 2 LLED colors. Red and Blue.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Any reason on which case I should go for? I'm torned in between the 932, 922, and the 912.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for sure that I want to be using air coolers, so no water options, but I like to have ample of space to work inside the computer case.
> Thanks y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would go with the 922. Reasons:
> 
> 1. The 922 is just about the same size as the HAF x and 932 so there is plenty of room to work with inside.
> 2. Will still offer water cooling options if you choose to do so in the future(You can fit the H100 RAD into the top 2x 120mm fan slots)
> 3. Offers superior cable management abilities to the 912.
> 4. is large enough that of you took the HDD and DVD drive cages out you could *almost* fit the entire HAF 912 case inside of it.
> 5. The ability to purchase the Storm Sniper Windowed Side panel and swap it it with the Stock Side panel.
> 6. Newegg has them in 2 LLED colors. Red and Blue.
Click to expand...

Wait, what?

The 922 is still a mid-tower and thus is way smaller than the 932 and X. The 932 (or X) is the clear winner here, but if you want mid-tower, the 912+ is champ. Looks the best, and while it's a tad more complicated to cable manage, in the end it looks much better. Full size window, black-coated interior, etc etc.


----------



## Pittster

Hello All,

Love this thread looked at so many cases but this thread really helped me pick my HAF 912.

So here is a little run down on my New system i just built with the tidiest cable managment i could mange. Hope you like it.

Scope for the Build was:

$1000 Budget (went over by 180)
Get best hardware for money possible
Get a quiter case with better cooling
Re-use my 2x GTX 280's (roughly equal a GTX 570 they get a 3dMark Vantage Score of 23,000)

So my old setup was a Q9550 790i Ultra setup in Lian Li case which was good quality but a little noisy.









So went and got my parts (refer to Sig)









And put it together trying to be neat









As you can see i reused a 140MM fan i had. I was running all fans from a 12V Connector (molex) and while all the new fans were quite my 140mm fan was annoyingly noisy.









So I needed a new 140mm fan. So i went and bought two Thermalright PWM TY-140's, put them on my cooler and put the original noctua fans in my case, using the 140mm for the side. Also ran all of the case fans off the Motherboard fan headers so they can be controlled via the Fan Xpert software from ASUS. I run them at 40% when surfing the net and ramp them up to 100% when in game, this is based on a CPU temperature Setpoint.

Original fans on the Noctua









New Fans on the Noctua









Outside shot









Rear









Tidyed up the cabling a little









Mounted the SSD on top of the case SSD bracket (just drilled 4 new holes)



























Believe it or not that took about 5 hours before i was happy with how the cables were, OCD much.









So yeah it does everything i wanted, neat , quite, tons of grunt Happy days


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So... That is a good cable management setup? Because I was looking at mine and it looks similar. I tried putting my extra power cables behind the motherboard and found the side door wouldn't go on. I just decided to wrap the cables up and put them in the lower hard drive bay just because I dont use it.


----------



## DarkHollow

Ceadder, you should have went with the D5/655 instead. I saw what you said about it being too pricy but you could gotten one then a second and a dual connector. Personally, I would run 2 XSPC Dualbay res/pump combos (the ones that accept a D5) since mine is a none vario but running at 17v and after its bleed I cant hear it at all even with all fans off.

My PC has gone through a few changes so far, first I sorta kinda damaged my P8P67 PRO so I picked up a brand new one and it worked great. Unfortunately to my dismay it only worked for 2 days then wouldn't power on (too bad too since it ran my 2600k at a lower vcore at the same speed). I swapped my damaged board for a Sabertooth P67, got everything set back up and the chip in all my water going then........ nothing.

I powered on got the CD light etc but no post nothing at all. Now I would have said psu or mobo but its brand new and didnt trip everything like the dead PRO and the PSU lit up all the fans and lighting and the pump. Then I took a look at the board and what other LED could be on but the freaking CPU LED stating an issue with the CPU. I tried several remounts and bent a single pin back that was ever so slightly out of line yet still nothing, no post. The dead board killed my chip.

Sent the board and CPU out to ASUS and Intel respectively and they just arrived today. Too bad I won't see any results for several days and several more once the CPU ships. Anyways..... BEYOND PISSED since it was a 2 day old board that not only fried itself but killed my CPU.


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> These were taken at Manyak's house in mid-November 2010. Figured you'd all appreciate these.
> 
> This is Orion II - Orion III's predecessor, running an i7 950 @ 4.4GHz, 2x GTX 460s, 1x GTS 250, 6GB of G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws, and an EVGA X58 LE (SLI3).
> 
> Beautiful shots... there's some blemishes here and there, but we did our best with what we had.
> 
> Taken with 5D Mark II, with 24-70 f/2.8 lens. Used various tripods and umbrella-lights. We had a white sheet for a white background too, but ran out of time that night to switch from the black.
> 
> Here's the results (not original resolution... these are big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


(removed the images due to size)

Sweet shots mate!
What bolts did you use to fasten your window? Looks amazing!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> These were taken at Manyak's house in mid-November 2010. Figured you'd all appreciate these.
> 
> This is Orion II - Orion III's predecessor, running an i7 950 @ 4.4GHz, 2x GTX 460s, 1x GTS 250, 6GB of G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws, and an EVGA X58 LE (SLI3).
> 
> Beautiful shots... there's some blemishes here and there, but we did our best with what we had.
> 
> Taken with 5D Mark II, with 24-70 f/2.8 lens. Used various tripods and umbrella-lights. We had a white sheet for a white background too, but ran out of time that night to switch from the black.
> 
> Here's the results (not original resolution... these are big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> (removed the images due to size)
> 
> Sweet shots mate!
> What bolts did you use to fasten your window? Looks amazing!
Click to expand...

That's actually the stock 932 Black Edition side panel from CoolerMaster themselves







.


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> That's actually the stock 932 Black Edition side panel from CoolerMaster themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, it is? Now I regret I didn't wait on buying my 932


----------



## OcSlave

I could'nt afford dust filters so used some cooker hood filter from my local co-op for £8, there's enough to last me about 6 month or till i can afford some nice magnetic easy clean filters.
Added 2 140mm xigmatek fans to the front bays, i just could'nt bear to pack them away







, makes a lovely glow on the front in the dark.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Me want in!!, i really, really, REALLY need dust filters







:



my dusty HAF 922 just before cleaning it and yes, it has a stealth dvd writer slot











tis pretty











insides (need cable ext. psu cables are pretty short), crappy camera



my stickers, better place that on front of the case imo, i needs moar


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I actually should get some filters for my 912 but have no idea what to get....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Ceadder, you should have went with the D5/655 instead. I saw what you said about it being too pricy but you could gotten one then a second and a dual connector. Personally, I would run 2 XSPC Dualbay res/pump combos (the ones that accept a D5) since mine is a none vario but running at 17v and after its bleed I cant hear it at all even with all fans off.
> 
> My PC has gone through a few changes so far, first I sorta kinda damaged my P8P67 PRO so I picked up a brand new one and it worked great. Unfortunately to my dismay it only worked for 2 days then wouldn't power on (too bad too since it ran my 2600k at a lower vcore at the same speed). I swapped my damaged board for a Sabertooth P67, got everything set back up and the chip in all my water going then........ nothing.
> 
> I powered on got the CD light etc but no post nothing at all. Now I would have said psu or mobo but its brand new and didnt trip everything like the dead PRO and the PSU lit up all the fans and lighting and the pump. Then I took a look at the board and what other LED could be on but the freaking CPU LED stating an issue with the CPU. I tried several remounts and bent a single pin back that was ever so slightly out of line yet still nothing, no post. The dead board killed my chip.
> 
> Sent the board and CPU out to ASUS and Intel respectively and they just arrived today. Too bad I won't see any results for several days and several more once the CPU ships. Anyways..... BEYOND PISSED since it was a 2 day old board that not only fried itself but killed my CPU.


Sorry to hear bout ur Board problem. Sometimes that can be rather nasty no matter who the manu is.









I was considering a Bay Combo but then I looked at how I would have to fill it, ease of bleeding/draining etc and honestly I'd rather not have to leave 3 inches of tubing for slide flexibility. Drooping hoses would have my OCD going nuts even if I'm not looking inside the case. It's just the knowing if you know what I mean.









I wouldn't mind the D5 but at $80 apiece not including top and pump covers that's just too much for a first loop imho. I can always sell the whole pump array to offset the upgrade later on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I actually should get some filters for my 912 but have no idea what to get....


There may be a DEMCiFlex kit available for the 912. If so that's the one to get. A little spendy but I've gotten nearly 2 years worth of use out of mine and they're still going strong. Use Formula $60/24*x=y and solve for cheapo filter material. Quite a few people use cheap screen or ladies hosiery. The cheap screen doesn't have the same protection that DEMCiFlex does cause it's not medical grade which you can't get unless you have someone on the inside. Ladies hosiery is prone to runs and tears and how many of them would you end up getting for a big fan case? That ends up more costly over this span of time than a couple of these filter kits that you can use to swap over on the fly w/o shutting down. If you have down time anyway then one is your best bet.

If you go with DEMCiFlex get the full kit + 140 and long 40mm filter and don't pull all your 5.25 plates. Use Duct Tape on them to seal the ones that you won't use to keep the air flow there to a minimum. With the grills in place nobody realizes that there us something different going on.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> These were taken at Manyak's house in mid-November 2010. Figured you'd all appreciate these.
> 
> This is Orion II - Orion III's predecessor, running an i7 950 @ 4.4GHz, 2x GTX 460s, 1x GTS 250, 6GB of G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws, and an EVGA X58 LE (SLI3).
> 
> Beautiful shots... there's some blemishes here and there, but we did our best with what we had.
> 
> Taken with 5D Mark II, with 24-70 f/2.8 lens. Used various tripods and umbrella-lights. We had a white sheet for a white background too, but ran out of time that night to switch from the black.
> 
> Here's the results (not original resolution... these are big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice job on the rig. And even nicer photo skills.


----------



## deviot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> @Deviot
> I was looking at your build (Current System)... I was a little intrigued by your choice to get a 1200 watt power supply with a Radeon 6990. Now, I know the 6990 is one of the two best cards available, but I suspect (because of your power supply) that you will be adding another one? If not, then your GFX choice is a bit odd with that power supply.
> That was my original comment (or train of thought, that didn't really warrant me to post on the matter).
> Here is the thing that actually made me post. You have one of the two best cards available (where performance per dollar isn't important, just performance), and you got a i5-750? I mean, not even sandy bridge.... Now I know that some good gaming can be done on your chip, but to spring for a video card where extreme performance is given at the cost of value... And the same with the SSDs (which came out after Sandy Bridge, if I wiki'ed it right.)... but to keep that chip... it doesn't _really_ make sense to me. Almost like you tried to go high end (case, mouse, keyboard, mousepad, hard drives, ssds, cpu cooler, motherboard (for that particular socket at least)), but to stay with something that _isn't_ high end..
> Not to be rude or criticize or anything.... Just my train of thought on how it struck me as... _very odd_.
> ANYWAY, back to the real reason that I came here to post about... I developed a mid-high pitched (or would it be high-mid pitched) whistling noise in my case. I am having a bit of trouble trying to figure out what it is. It is the HAFBeast build that is listed in my sig (I think it is in my sig). I just built it on November 15th. For the most part, it hasn't really had any trouble.
> The only thing that has happened to the build is that the hard drive was dropped from about 3'10" height due to moving (not in the drive cage, just bare drive hitting tile floor). I decided to leave it packed and wait until I got to my destination to test the drive (was cold, about 45 degrees, and I waited about an hour before I booted the machine up.). The drive worked and all so I didn't think anything about it.
> Now, I am not saying the drive is making the noise. Could be somethign else. However, it is somewhat consistent, it changes pitch in a small range of variation.
> Any help or ideas or troubleshooting tips would be appreciated. At request, I could perform test (such as if it makes the sound when booting, and if not when does it begin... blah.. blah...). I just really wish to get this fixed.


Hi Cy4n1d3 i do agree about my old i5 750
That motherboard and cpu was from a previous build i am prob going too upgrade to x79 when boxing day comes around!
However that cpu and motherboard have done some extraodanary things! I have thrown rediculus amounts of voltage at them
transfered them from case to case and they have never let me down:thumb:
also im currently working on my first watercooling setup....testing now just waiting for parts to arrive from mountain mods and petras here is a pic- testing pump and rad
i want to do my first loop with that motherboard and cpu and see how far i can push them under water Before i upgrade to x79


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> There may be a DEMCiFlex kit available for the 912. If so that's the one to get. A little spendy but I've gotten nearly 2 years worth of use out of mine and they're still going strong. Use Formula $60/24*x=y and solve for cheapo filter material. Quite a few people use cheap screen or ladies hosiery. The cheap screen doesn't have the same protection that DEMCiFlex does cause it's not medical grade which you can't get unless you have someone on the inside. Ladies hosiery is prone to runs and tears and how many of them would you end up getting for a big fan case? That ends up more costly over this span of time than a couple of these filter kits that you can use to swap over on the fly w/o shutting down. If you have down time anyway then one is your best bet.
> If you go with DEMCiFlex get the full kit + 140 and long 40mm filter and don't pull all your 5.25 plates. Use Duct Tape on them to seal the ones that you won't use to keep the air flow there to a minimum. With the grills in place nobody realizes that there us something different going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


They don't have the 912 as an option, so I guess I will have to order the filters manually.

But you say "Don't pull all your 5.25" Explain a little better what you meant by that? By pull do you mean remove or somethign?


----------



## DevilDriver

^^^^ My 912 came with screen in the front and on bottom for psu, and at least in my case they do work. I have to clean them about once a month.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> They don't have the 912 as an option, so I guess I will have to order the filters manually.
> But you say "Don't pull all your 5.25" Explain a little better what you meant by that? By pull do you mean remove or somethign?


I don't know where you live but this site in AUS has them was thinking about it for mine but i just ended up getting a cheap 120mm fan filter off Ebay for 5 bucks will see how that goes.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=18705

Also my stock filters work OK maybe not for micro dust


----------



## Einjoh

Would it work to make homemade filters out of pantyhoses?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I don't know where you live but this site in AUS has them was thinking about it for mine but i just ended up getting a cheap 120mm fan filter off Ebay for 5 bucks will see how that goes.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=18705
> Also my stock filters work OK maybe not for micro dust


Just bought them for my HAF932... Well i got the last ones in stock








I had to ring them to make sure they had enough stock. And he was like "yeah, idk why it's taking so long to process" and gave me free express!









I'll be sure to write up a review within the next few weeks for you guys!


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry to hear bout ur Board problem. Sometimes that can be rather nasty no matter who the manu is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering a Bay Combo but then I looked at how I would have to fill it, ease of bleeding/draining etc and honestly I'd rather not have to leave 3 inches of tubing for slide flexibility. Drooping hoses would have my OCD going nuts even if I'm not looking inside the case. It's just the knowing if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind the D5 but at $80 apiece not including top and pump covers that's just too much for a first loop imho. I can always sell the whole pump array to offset the upgrade later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yea, good news is Intel much have popped it into a machine and IMMEDIATELY realized hey ***? its dead, I say that since they emailed last night saying they are shipping me a 2600k boxed cpu (I sent them the cpu in the holder in the tiniest box I could find). On ASUS so far no word but we will see what happens, shouldn't take too long and shouldn't matter since I have the Sabertooth P67. I though about MSI but decided against it since I have no knowledge of their boards and I am not gonna sit in the store researching them, sorta the same with ASRock but none of their boards had the slots I need/want except ones at $250 or more so I said no way. (Microcenter seems to have a low stock on A LOT of boards from Asus, ASRock and some MSI) I looked at Gigabyte but having recently used one in a build and experiencing a HORRIBLE blue ancient looking bios I knew I wouldn't be trying them.

Anyways, on the pumps I dont have much of a problem draining my bayres except if I want that last bit in the res (if I do however I am usually tearing the entire thing down). Anyways with the $80 each I am assuming you mean the varios? Personally my 655-B is just fine, I ran my HF suprem dual GTX 275s and my 360 rad in my HAF X with plenty of power to spare. Same for after I swapped out to a single 480 with a HeatKiller block on it. I want to get a second pump BUT ony if I do like Craven and bolt up dual HAF X.

I would love to do that so I could move my rad to the other side as well as PSU and HDDs. Would look so much cleaner and I could add a second bayres in on the other side.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> Would it work to make homemade filters out of pantyhoses?


I have heard people doing that... and vacuum it when it gets dusty.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> There may be a DEMCiFlex kit available for the 912. If so that's the one to get. A little spendy but I've gotten nearly 2 years worth of use out of mine and they're still going strong. Use Formula $60/24*x=y and solve for cheapo filter material. Quite a few people use cheap screen or ladies hosiery. The cheap screen doesn't have the same protection that DEMCiFlex does cause it's not medical grade which you can't get unless you have someone on the inside. Ladies hosiery is prone to runs and tears and how many of them would you end up getting for a big fan case? That ends up more costly over this span of time than a couple of these filter kits that you can use to swap over on the fly w/o shutting down. If you have down time anyway then one is your best bet.
> If you go with DEMCiFlex get the full kit + 140 and long 40mm filter and don't pull all your 5.25 plates. Use Duct Tape on them to seal the ones that you won't use to keep the air flow there to a minimum. With the grills in place nobody realizes that there us something different going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the 912 as an option, so I guess I will have to order the filters manually.
> 
> But you say "Don't pull all your 5.25" Explain a little better what you meant by that? By pull do you mean remove or somethign?
Click to expand...

What I mean is the solid metal plates that are in the front of your new case. Don't remove any you don't have to, apply some duct tape(black) to them and put the front back on. Nobody the wiser that it's there unless you advertise it and it removes the need for a filter there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> Would it work to make homemade filters out of pantyhoses?


Don't laugh bruh, people use them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry to hear bout ur Board problem. Sometimes that can be rather nasty no matter who the manu is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering a Bay Combo but then I looked at how I would have to fill it, ease of bleeding/draining etc and honestly I'd rather not have to leave 3 inches of tubing for slide flexibility. Drooping hoses would have my OCD going nuts even if I'm not looking inside the case. It's just the knowing if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind the D5 but at $80 apiece not including top and pump covers that's just too much for a first loop imho. I can always sell the whole pump array to offset the upgrade later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, good news is Intel much have popped it into a machine and IMMEDIATELY realized hey ***? its dead, I say that since they emailed last night saying they are shipping me a 2600k boxed cpu (I sent them the cpu in the holder in the tiniest box I could find). On ASUS so far no word but we will see what happens, shouldn't take too long and shouldn't matter since I have the Sabertooth P67. I though about MSI but decided against it since I have no knowledge of their boards and I am not gonna sit in the store researching them, sorta the same with ASRock but none of their boards had the slots I need/want except ones at $250 or more so I said no way. (Microcenter seems to have a low stock on A LOT of boards from Asus, ASRock and some MSI) I looked at Gigabyte but having recently used one in a build and experiencing a HORRIBLE blue ancient looking bios I knew I wouldn't be trying them.
> 
> Anyways, on the pumps I dont have much of a problem draining my bayres except if I want that last bit in the res (if I do however I am usually tearing the entire thing down). Anyways with the $80 each I am assuming you mean the varios? Personally my 655-B is just fine, I ran my HF supreme dual GTX 275s and my 360 rad in my HAF X with plenty of power to spare. Same for after I swapped out to a single 480 with a HeatKiller block on it. I want to get a second pump BUT ony if I do like Craven and bolt up dual HAF X.
> 
> I would love to do that so I could move my rad to the other side as well as PSU and HDDs. Would look so much cleaner and I could add a second bayres in on the other side.
Click to expand...

Awesome on the Intel front. I'm pretty sure that ASUS will follow through with the RMA. Although they do cover that board with cross ship replacement like they do the RoG boards. Too late now but I've got that option available for the M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 that I'm gonna be sending in. You just have to have the money in the account for them to put a hold on because they send you a board, you get it and then you send the bad board back to them and they remove the hold. The hold is only on it to protect themselves from scammers.









True the 655 Bare is a good pump, but they're still $30 more than I'm paying now. Still have to get the Res or Block. I've already got the fittings so that's not too big a deal. Also I am considering losing some of my 5.25 bay(top slot) for Radiator so some things will/may have to move down depending on clearance issues that I don't yet know. Not to mention that I still have my plates taped in.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

If your rad is as thick as my SR 1 then your gonna lose the top 2 slots unless you don't have any internal fans on it. You could do a half size that doesn't go back as far (Screen, or fan controller maybe?). I got a great deal on my SR1 360/655-B Pump, paid $100 or $110 so it was a great deal since the rad itself is normally $100 itself.

I thought about doing the advance RMA but if for whatever reason it has a problem I couldn't cross ship it 2x in a row (which BTW is lame as heck).


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, I'm down to two Radiator options. XTreme 400 which will definitely be two bays with loss of cage modification or Black Ice Pro III X Flow. Which should keep it localized to the loss of only one bay since it's 50mm with fans attached.









That 400 can only be had at AquaTuning at the moment but isn't bad if you pay US$ for it. It's about $90. I got a german update which I'm assuming is a Christmas special that made it a bit cheaper so I'm definitely considering it. If I got it it might eat into the 2nd bay but not by a whole lot since it's 448mm long and 35mm thick. Adding a 30mm fan would give it a depth of 65mm. Measuring from the outside of the case it would be a very close fit to the top of the second bay and it looks like my DD Res would just clear the Rad.









The BI Pro III Rad is $55 before shipping though. Either one would be pretty nice. Someone has a Huge 900 that has a 4x200 adapter plate which is mounted to the exterior of their 932. I might do that once I go forward with my mod but it would definitely be mounted inside and would have to have a swing arm mount constructed for maintenance purposes.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Archangel59

I was just wondering, in gerneral, how long does it take to get on the member's list? I have put in for membership a couple of times and still not there. So, I was just wondering if anyone knows how long, on avaerage.









Thanks,
Archangel59


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> There may be a DEMCiFlex kit available for the 912. If so that's the one to get. A little spendy but I've gotten nearly 2 years worth of use out of mine and they're still going strong. Use Formula $60/24*x=y and solve for cheapo filter material. Quite a few people use cheap screen or ladies hosiery. The cheap screen doesn't have the same protection that DEMCiFlex does cause it's not medical grade which you can't get unless you have someone on the inside. Ladies hosiery is prone to runs and tears and how many of them would you end up getting for a big fan case? That ends up more costly over this span of time than a couple of these filter kits that you can use to swap over on the fly w/o shutting down. If you have down time anyway then one is your best bet.
> If you go with DEMCiFlex get the full kit + 140 and long 40mm filter and don't pull all your 5.25 plates. Use Duct Tape on them to seal the ones that you won't use to keep the air flow there to a minimum. With the grills in place nobody realizes that there us something different going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


where'd you get the kit from and are magnetic dust filters really that safe to put near hard drives?


----------



## firestorm1

those magnets arent powerful enough to do any damage. you can get those dust filter kits from frozencpu.com


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> where'd you get the kit from and are magnetic dust filters really that safe to put near hard drives?


My (now) magnetic screwdriver is safe for computer use, I wouldn't expect a non-moving filter to be any different. What causes it to be harmful is the magnetic 'rings' waving over the section sending pulses, but it takes a pretty strong magnet to mess with a HDD these days.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah, I'm down to two Radiator options. XTreme 400 which will definitely be two bays with loss of cage modification or Black Ice Pro III X Flow. Which should keep it localized to the loss of only one bay since it's 50mm with fans attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 400 can only be had at AquaTuning at the moment but isn't bad if you pay US$ for it. It's about $90. I got a german update which I'm assuming is a Christmas special that made it a bit cheaper so I'm definitely considering it. If I got it it might eat into the 2nd bay but not by a whole lot since it's 448mm long and 35mm thick. Adding a 30mm fan would give it a depth of 65mm. Measuring from the outside of the case it would be a very close fit to the top of the second bay and it looks like my DD Res would just clear the Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BI Pro III Rad is $55 before shipping though. Either one would be pretty nice. Someone has a Huge 900 that has a 4x200 adapter plate which is mounted to the exterior of their 932. I might do that once I go forward with my mod but it would definitely be mounted inside and would have to have a swing arm mount constructed for maintenance purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Dunno what the room up top is like up top in a 932 but a HAF X its quite a bit, however anything more then what I have would be near impossible. Mine comes to 88.9mm with 25mm fans inside, that doesn't include the 25mm in the upper however, I have to say that's a great feature since my rad wouldn't fit otherwise.


----------



## betatester1

Please Delete.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> where'd you get the kit from and are magnetic dust filters really that safe to put near hard drives?


www.pccasegear.com they were $49 and i was lucky to get the last in stock for a while!

If they kill my hard drives, and/or wipe my data i'll be contacting the people who make them and tell them. Then demand a refund and/or a hard drive to replace it.
That being said i doubt they will though


----------



## frizkie

add me


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Grr... My new build (my first one, actually) has developed a problem.

Okay, back log on this. I had some sort of noise in my case (doesn't matter, that is not
my main concern anymore). I pulled the GFX card as a diagnostic step. To do this, I
shut down the computer and such and turned off the power supply and such. i
removed the GFX card and rebooted Windows without the card in there. The sound
still was there, so I turned off the computer and put the card back in.

Now, I am having trouble everywhere. Windows Aero doesn't fucntion (it says my card
is too old or something), steam games don't work, The rise of the witch king says
something about my card not supporting the right version of DirectX. In essence, my
card is not configured right and it is being a pain.

I decided to reinstall the card. I disabled the card in Windows device manager and
uninstalled the GFX drivers. I restarted and continued to uninstall everything that
related to the card. I didn't actually take out the card, just left it disabled and such.
When i got everything else uninstalled, I uninstalled the card through device manager.
I then rebooted windows and went through the steps to reinstall the card.

The problem with Directx and such still persists. I can't play steam games (they say
preparing to launch and then crash before any splash screen). I can't play the rise of
the witch king. Windows Aero doesn't work. It is messed up.

I uninstalled the GTX 570 and installed my friends card (a Saphire Radeon 5770) and it worked, I even caused chaos in Skyrim. Also, when I put my GTX 570 back in, I noticed that if I switched the HDMI cable to my onboard GFX and disable the GTX 570, then I can play games again.

I have contacted ASUS and got this reply (word for word):
"Dear Valued Customer,
Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
Please take out your graphic card, try to clean its golden connectors with a rubber, check if there is any hardware issue, and then reseat it back tightly.If convenient, you may reinstall clean OS. Please just install the least/basic applications. It may check if the issue caused by software conflict or not. Otherwise please change this card to another PC to test."

Did anyone else notice he wanted me rub my card with rubbers? But anyway, yeah, mailed them a couple times (including something about me using my friends Saphire Radeon 5770, which I put a hyperlink to the newegg page btw). They haven't sent anything back but the very dummy troubleshoot instructions.

I also contacted nVidia, and they replied like twice. Thought they were on my side and they just bailed on me.

So... Now I am wondering if I have a big paper weight or what. Seriously, I think I will try to get a refund if customer support continues to be a *****, and I will have my eye on the new Radeon cards coming out soon (maybe this month, maybe next month, and get a Saphire if they offer the new cards).


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

UPDATE: For some strange reason, after reinstalling it like a dozen times, it works. ***, Makes no sense, none at all! But I don't care, it works!

Oh, and I'm not buying from Asus again. Just for the ****ty support they have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> www.pccasegear.com they were $49 and i was lucky to get the last in stock for a while!
> If they kill my hard drives, and/or wipe my data i'll be contacting the people who make them and tell them. Then demand a refund and/or a hard drive to replace it.
> That being said i doubt they will though


Question, do these filters mount inside our outside the computer?


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> If your rad is as thick as my SR 1 then your gonna lose the top 2 slots unless you don't have any internal fans on it. You could do a half size that doesn't go back as far (Screen, or fan controller maybe?). I got a great deal on my SR1 360/655-B Pump, paid $100 or $110 so it was a great deal since the rad itself is normally $100 itself.
> I thought about doing the advance RMA but if for whatever reason it has a problem I couldn't cross ship it 2x in a row (which BTW is lame as heck).


I have a Coolstream 360 with AP-15s in p/p and I lost the top 2 5.25" bays, but reclaimed them by putting in a fan controller and a card reader in the 3.5" adapter. If I use only a single layer of fans, I only lose the top bay.


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

My haf 922 i just spent all day changing the fans and doing some hardcore cable management. I think it came out beautiful, minimal cables visible on a pretty hard haf case to cable manage (with that 2 inch slot that makes all cables visible)










I did sacrifice some things in order achieve maximum look. I sacrificed the dvd drive which to be honest i only have used once when i first got the computer. I also sacrificed the usb ports on the front, which i do not use either.


----------



## DarkHollow

My nice new 2600k boxed CPU from Intel came in







 Heck YESSS. Got it all installed and since they system was... "prebleed" by sitting for four days on its side its siltent and amazing again, 4.8ghz FTW again at even lower vcore. Well, idle anyways, just a hair lower on load but haven't fine tuned it.









Forgot to mention during rebuild I decided to mod my PSU a bit when I was testing to figure out what was wrong. Its a TX 950 so since I use SO few molex (not even enough to fill an entire line from the PSU) I Pulled a set of molex since I mean I barely need 4 let alone 8. Then since I have a single GPU and would plan on SLI max (tri seems a bit wasteful since scaling after 2 sucks) and the PSU has 6 PCIE connectors, I chopped two off and used the wiring to extend the other 4, since the PSU is outside the case. Now I can route it through the back again so its cleaner and easier as well as less cabling.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> UPDATE: For some strange reason, after reinstalling it like a dozen times, it works. ***, Makes no sense, none at all! But I don't care, it works!
> 
> Oh, and I'm not buying from Asus again. Just for the ****ty support they have.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> www.pccasegear.com they were $49 and i was lucky to get the last in stock for a while!
> If they kill my hard drives, and/or wipe my data i'll be contacting the people who make them and tell them. Then demand a refund and/or a hard drive to replace it.
> That being said i doubt they will though
> 
> 
> 
> Question, do these filters mount inside our outside the computer?
Click to expand...

Submit that feedback to customer support. I don't believe that was what was intended to say, but it's not what you intend to say it's what was said that makes a difference.

Clean it with a rubber what? If dude meant an actual condom then he shouldn't be working for anyone in the tech industry. Thank god you aren't one of the sheep and didn't follow that advice to the letter.









Thanks to OCN borking my subscriptions I'm having a late go of answering the filter questions...

I got my filters from Performance-PCs and no they won't interfere with your HDDs'. The HDD are in their own metal cage via plastic/nylon and aluminum holders. The filters won't even come close enough to them to cause any interference. They'd have to be extremely powerful to do so. These are just magnetized and not a true magnet. I can't tell you exactly what the trim is made of only that it's not powerful enough to mess with electronic devices. My system is currently on the table with my monitor about an inch to the left of it. Having seen first hand what a magnet does to a TV tube, I know that if it was powerful enough, my monitor would be discoloring on the right hand side along the bezel. Nothing. Not even a hint of discoloration.









~Ceadder


----------



## makol

Might as well contribute with my 912.

Took these during my dust cleaning day last week.


----------



## sectionsone

That's my HAF-X RIG















Waiting for comments


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> That's my HAF-X RIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for comments


Nice job.


----------



## keeganzero

So many glowing parts, that is one mighty nice HAF X you got there. Good job.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Submit that feedback to customer support. I don't believe that was what was intended to say, but it's not what you intend to say it's what was said that makes a difference.
> Clean it with a rubber what? If dude meant an actual condom then he shouldn't be working for anyone in the tech industry. Thank god you aren't one of the sheep and didn't follow that advice to the letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to OCN borking my subscriptions I'm having a late go of answering the filter questions...
> I got my filters from Performance-PCs and no they won't interfere with your HDDs'. The HDD are in their own metal cage via plastic/nylon and aluminum holders. The filters won't even come close enough to them to cause any interference. They'd have to be extremely powerful to do so. These are just magnetized and not a true magnet. I can't tell you exactly what the trim is made of only that it's not powerful enough to mess with electronic devices. My system is currently on the table with my monitor about an inch to the left of it. Having seen first hand what a magnet does to a TV tube, I know that if it was powerful enough, my monitor would be discoloring on the right hand side along the bezel. Nothing. Not even a hint of discoloration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I know, I had to have a few of my friends read that for a laugh.

I actually looked online and didn't find very much info on cleaning the golden connectors. I found something about cleaning it with q-tips and some alcohol, and then letting it dry. However, I didn't find anything about rubber (unless he wanted me to use rubber gloves or something).

I know they won't interfere, just do they mount inside or outside the case? Because if they are inside, I probably will buy them. If they are outside, that would look kinda funny and I don't know about that... Can't have the big bad HAFBeast looking like it is a germophobe, can we?


----------



## ski-bum

No offense but,
Klue is doing a terrible job!!!!!
Nothing has been updated forever.
The HOF is history
No one cares?


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> No offense but,
> Klue is doing a terrible job!!!!!
> Nothing has been updated forever.
> The HOF is history
> No one cares?


This thread has pretty much turned into general HAF discussion, OP's post is irrelevant now.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> No offense but,
> Klue is doing a terrible job!!!!!
> Nothing has been updated forever.
> The HOF is history
> No one cares?


Thats about ths size of it. I asked removed over 1 month ago. Sent him a personal PM to be removed over 1 week ago and still nothing. And the guy is online thats the sad part.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> This thread has pretty much turned into general HAF discussion, OP's post is irrelevant now.


+rep +rep +rep

So true, OP is inactive methinks!

Anyway, isn't this what all owners lounges are meant to be? A discussion about the products at hand..


----------



## keeganzero

I don't even bother looking at the first page of this thread anymore, only for new posts.


----------



## Pittster

All I know is when i was picking a case to purchase ths thread was invaluable to my selection. Its great to see so many different set-ups in all the different variations of the HAF. I really love the 912 because it packed all the feature of the HAF range in small package and for a great price.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> All I know is when i was picking a case to purchase ths thread was invaluable to my selection. Its great to see so many different set-ups in all the different variations of the HAF. I really love the 912 because it packed all the feature of the HAF range in small package and for a great price.


Yeah i know... Next time i might get a mid-tower. Though i do like the cable management options, and how i can add almost anything!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> I don't even bother looking at the first page of this thread anymore, only for new posts.


Does anyone? I don't... lol


----------



## swarm87

i was browsing cooler master's store looking for my first case mod idea(haf-X side pannel over the summer) i came across the VGA card bracket for 12.99USD or the entire acessory package for a ~5 more for anyone interested


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Submit that feedback to customer support. I don't believe that was what was intended to say, but it's not what you intend to say it's what was said that makes a difference.
> Clean it with a rubber what? If dude meant an actual condom then he shouldn't be working for anyone in the tech industry. Thank god you aren't one of the sheep and didn't follow that advice to the letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to OCN borking my subscriptions I'm having a late go of answering the filter questions...
> I got my filters from Performance-PCs and no they won't interfere with your HDDs'. The HDD are in their own metal cage via plastic/nylon and aluminum holders. The filters won't even come close enough to them to cause any interference. They'd have to be extremely powerful to do so. These are just magnetized and not a true magnet. I can't tell you exactly what the trim is made of only that it's not powerful enough to mess with electronic devices. My system is currently on the table with my monitor about an inch to the left of it. Having seen first hand what a magnet does to a TV tube, I know that if it was powerful enough, my monitor would be discoloring on the right hand side along the bezel. Nothing. Not even a hint of discoloration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I had to have a few of my friends read that for a laugh.
> 
> I actually looked online and didn't find very much info on cleaning the golden connectors. I found something about cleaning it with q-tips and some alcohol, and then letting it dry. However, I didn't find anything about rubber (unless he wanted me to use rubber gloves or something).
> 
> I know they won't interfere, just do they mount inside or outside the case? Because if they are inside, I probably will buy them. If they are outside, that would look kinda funny and I don't know about that... Can't have the big bad HAFBeast looking like it is a germophobe, can we?
Click to expand...

Yeah they do get mounted on the outside unless you have a graphics card intake filter like I do.

They aren't as bad as you might think other than a shiny black trim they're innocuous at worst.





A little vinegar on the trim and the case keeps things nice looking. This is the worst it looks imho. I generally knock dust off the door filter with my dust brush and rinse them when my system is down for maintenance. I wish they were cheaper so I could get a couple more kits, soon as I can though I'll be getting a couple more kits though cause I've seen the interior of my Bros system and







I'm damned glad I found these filters when I did. You can't really see the difference because his is stock while mine is painted inside, but can put my finger in there and not see any skin when it come out.









So soon as I can afford it I'll be getting 2 or 3 kits. Hopefully for his birthday or something.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah they do get mounted on the outside unless you have a graphics card intake filter like I do.
> They aren't as bad as you might think other than a shiny black trim they're innocuous at worst.
> 
> 
> A little vinegar on the trim and the case keeps things nice looking. This is the worst it looks imho. I generally knock dust off the door filter with my dust brush and rinse them when my system is down for maintenance. I wish they were cheaper so I could get a couple more kits, soon as I can though I'll be getting a couple more kits though cause I've seen the interior of my Bros system and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm damned glad I found these filters when I did. You can't really see the difference because his is stock while mine is painted inside, but can put my finger in there and not see any skin when it come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So soon as I can afford it I'll be getting 2 or 3 kits. Hopefully for his birthday or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I have those filters. They're fantastic.


----------



## jmcmtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I know, I had to have a few of my friends read that for a laugh.
> I actually looked online and didn't find very much info on cleaning the golden connectors. I found something about cleaning it with q-tips and some alcohol, and then letting it dry. However, I didn't find anything about *rubber* (unless he wanted me to use rubber gloves or something).
> I know they won't interfere, just do they mount inside or outside the case? Because if they are inside, I probably will buy them. If they are outside, that would look kinda funny and I don't know about that... Can't have the big bad HAFBeast looking like it is a germophobe, can we?


They meant for you to use an eraser, as in the eraser on top of a pencil. Used to be a common method before connecting laser-cut links on AMD CPUs; gets rid of lacquer etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I know, I had to have a few of my friends read that for a laugh.
> I actually looked online and didn't find very much info on cleaning the golden connectors. I found something about cleaning it with q-tips and some alcohol, and then letting it dry. However, I didn't find anything about *rubber* (unless he wanted me to use rubber gloves or something).
> I know they won't interfere, just do they mount inside or outside the case? Because if they are inside, I probably will buy them. If they are outside, that would look kinda funny and I don't know about that... Can't have the big bad HAFBeast looking like it is a germophobe, can we?
> 
> 
> 
> They meant for you to use an eraser, as in the eraser on top of a pencil. Used to be a common method before connecting laser-cut links on AMD CPUs; gets rid of lacquer etc.
Click to expand...

Ahhh now that makes sense but the way it was phrased not so much. There are stupid people who wouldn't have given a second thought to whipping out the wallet pulling out the Trojenz latex and setting to work with it in the manner for which it wasn't intended.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## deviot

just finished installing my first WC Loop!









What you guys think


----------



## stevierg

I picked up a Haf X today from Fry's and I have to say I'm pleased. The build quality is no where near as close as the Lian Li I replaced it for, but the size, internal layout, cooling is far superior.

What I'm not super pleased at is the steal feels very misshaped. For instance, when I put my side panel with the fan on, I have to squeeze the top to screw in and then squeeze the bottom to screw that in. I'm going to check it out later in the week again, I'm planning on doing a lot of work to the case, with custom cabling etc.

Something else that I was really happy was that the front panel usb 3 connector was the now standard connector. It even came with a usb3 mobo adaptor to usb 3 adaptor, so I can connect it to my mobo right now though the back panel and when I upgrade to ivy bridge next year, I remove the adapter and hook it straight to the mobo. Anyone know when they made this change? Everything I read, said it was pretty much us a open usb port where you could plug in either a usb 2 or 3 cable depending on what you want.

Interestingly my case is cooler as expected, but even with the more fans, it is so much more quiet. However I think that will change when I my two 6970's arrive this week.


----------



## opiatevader

So, I haven't finished my build yet, but, I have been prepping my HAF-X. I moved the top fan from the back to the front and flipped it to be an Intake. I switched out the side fan for a CM Mega-flow red led. I also installed a 120 mm into the GPU sleeve. Anyways, eHume suggested that it would be good to block off the back section of the top panel; I was wondering if any of you have done this? If you have, What did you use to block off the top? A piece of metal screwed into the predrilled holes? plastic? I'm having a hard time thinking of what would be best...

Thanks for the help.

**Proof for entry


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah they do get mounted on the outside unless you have a graphics card intake filter like I do.
> They aren't as bad as you might think other than a shiny black trim they're innocuous at worst.
> 
> 
> A little vinegar on the trim and the case keeps things nice looking. This is the worst it looks imho. I generally knock dust off the door filter with my dust brush and rinse them when my system is down for maintenance. I wish they were cheaper so I could get a couple more kits, soon as I can though I'll be getting a couple more kits though cause I've seen the interior of my Bros system and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm damned glad I found these filters when I did. You can't really see the difference because his is stock while mine is painted inside, but can put my finger in there and not see any skin when it come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So soon as I can afford it I'll be getting 2 or 3 kits. Hopefully for his birthday or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I had a brief look at them! I ordered them myself as i said before. As they're a Christmas present.. I had to make sure everything was there








They look pretty good, but the mesh looks rather fine? Like too fine for much air to be pulled through?
Also the shinyness doesn't bother me, what filters did you use in the kit? Just on the front and side?
Also what did you pay roughly in USD? They costed me $49 here in AUD. Which is close atm


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah they do get mounted on the outside unless you have a graphics card intake filter like I do.
> They aren't as bad as you might think other than a shiny black trim they're innocuous at worst.
> 
> 
> A little vinegar on the trim and the case keeps things nice looking. This is the worst it looks imho. I generally knock dust off the door filter with my dust brush and rinse them when my system is down for maintenance. I wish they were cheaper so I could get a couple more kits, soon as I can though I'll be getting a couple more kits though cause I've seen the interior of my Bros system and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm damned glad I found these filters when I did. You can't really see the difference because his is stock while mine is painted inside, but can put my finger in there and not see any skin when it come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So soon as I can afford it I'll be getting 2 or 3 kits. Hopefully for his birthday or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brief look at them! I ordered them myself as i said before. As they're a Christmas present.. I had to make sure everything was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty good, but the mesh looks rather fine? Like too fine for much air to be pulled through?
> Also the shinyness doesn't bother me, what filters did you use in the kit? Just on the front and side?
> Also what did you pay roughly in USD? They costed me $49 here in AUD. Which is close atm
Click to expand...

Firstly, use them all. With the airflow of the HAF cases being what they are you're gonna need em. I only have the 3 filters since I didn't have enough at the time to get the top filter. But I think most of my dust intake is coming in there since the area around the top fan is sucking in air even when the fan is blowing out. If you can get one of the long 5.25 bay filters and a square 140 filter I would get those too if they didn't come with your kit. Use em all and see if you can't replace your mesh slot plates with old skool plates. I have done that with mine so one of these days I'll post what one of them looks like. Absolutely filthy with dust.









Secondly you now see why these are awesome filters. Yes the mesh is extremely fine. But that's cause it's medical grade screen. They use this stuff for Uni and Hospital buildings to fight off allergens that afflict people and keep rooms tidy in the process. But on computers they keep the dust out quite well and the thermal property from the airflow obstruction of them is negligible. I've never bothered to test to see if there is even one because my temps are always reasonable.









Actually knowing what AUS$ is to the US$, you paid about the same as I did. I paid $39.99 for the 3 filters and another $9.95 for two magnetic GPU filters that I use to swap around on my GPU.









If I'd have had the $20 more I woulda got the top filter so I played it off like, "oh sure who needs the top filter".







If I hadda do it over again I'dve waited and got the full kit. Of course the whole time my system would be sucking in dust like a Hoover.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kieran

When doing some dust in my case today i had a idea. I think it would be possible (with some hole drilling) to mount a 240mm radiator on the drive bay cage.
Just thought it would be another potential place to mount a radiator and it is in a good position when watercooling GPU's.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Firstly, use them all. With the airflow of the HAF cases being what they are you're gonna need em. I only have the 3 filters since I didn't have enough at the time to get the top filter. But I think most of my dust intake is coming in there since the area around the top fan is sucking in air even when the fan is blowing out. If you can get one of the long 5.25 bay filters and a square 140 filter I would get those too if they didn't come with your kit. Use em all and see if you can't replace your mesh slot plates with old skool plates. I have done that with mine so one of these days I'll post what one of them looks like. Absolutely filthy with dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly you now see why these are awesome filters. Yes the mesh is extremely fine. But that's cause it's medical grade screen. They use this stuff for Uni and Hospital buildings to fight off allergens that afflict people and keep rooms tidy in the process. But on computers they keep the dust out quite well and the thermal property from the airflow obstruction of them is negligible. I've never bothered to test to see if there is even one because my temps are always reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually knowing what AUS$ is to the US$, you paid about the same as I did. I paid $39.99 for the 3 filters and another $9.95 for two magnetic GPU filters that I use to swap around on my GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'd have had the $20 more I woulda got the top filter so I played it off like, "oh sure who needs the top filter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadda do it over again I'dve waited and got the full kit. Of course the whole time my system would be sucking in dust like a Hoover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I bought a full set of those filters (bottom, top, side, front, back fan, back vent) for like $80CAD all in. Worth every penny.


----------



## arc1880

Greetings. I've had my HAF 912 for about a year now and it's been great. I've decided to go with a 200mm fan for the front and the top and I've been looking for the right sized rubber fan mounts for the front. I cannot seem to find the right one or where I could purchase it. Would you guys have any suggestions on where and what type?


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Update on the status of my 932... Big watercooling upgrade, and modified the case a bit. I removed the hard drive cage and cut the bottom of the 5.25" cage out to fit a 360 rad:


----------



## Dilyn

Leak testing goodness:


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Firstly, use them all. With the airflow of the HAF cases being what they are you're gonna need em. I only have the 3 filters since I didn't have enough at the time to get the top filter. But I think most of my dust intake is coming in there since the area around the top fan is sucking in air even when the fan is blowing out. If you can get one of the long 5.25 bay filters and a square 140 filter I would get those too if they didn't come with your kit. Use em all and see if you can't replace your mesh slot plates with old skool plates. I have done that with mine so one of these days I'll post what one of them looks like. Absolutely filthy with dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly you now see why these are awesome filters. Yes the mesh is extremely fine. But that's cause it's medical grade screen. They use this stuff for Uni and Hospital buildings to fight off allergens that afflict people and keep rooms tidy in the process. But on computers they keep the dust out quite well and the thermal property from the airflow obstruction of them is negligible. I've never bothered to test to see if there is even one because my temps are always reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually knowing what AUS$ is to the US$, you paid about the same as I did. I paid $39.99 for the 3 filters and another $9.95 for two magnetic GPU filters that I use to swap around on my GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'd have had the $20 more I woulda got the top filter so I played it off like, "oh sure who needs the top filter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadda do it over again I'dve waited and got the full kit. Of course the whole time my system would be sucking in dust like a Hoover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I see! So i shall try it with all of them!
I won't be getting a 140mm back one for a while as i'm not going to order it by itself!
I'm sure the back will be fine.

Also i'm happy that my PC can't get a virus with these now







haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> I bought a full set of those filters (bottom, top, side, front, back fan, back vent) for like $80CAD all in. Worth every penny.


You can get one for the back vent? :O


----------



## Supra2jz

Add Me! Got this case a while back it's such a beast. CM HAF 932 Advanced


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Add Me! Got this case a while back it's such a beast. CM HAF 932 Advanced


Nice PSU. I have the same one.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3Gatekeep3r*
> 
> Update on the status of my 932... Big watercooling upgrade, and modified the case a bit. I removed the hard drive cage and cut the bottom of the 5.25" cage out to fit a 360 rad:


Nice to see a blue one. Red looks good but is so overdone.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Leak testing goodness:


Hey man, how did you keep your tubing white? My Comps will mar the hell out of my white tubing. Some trick you use to keep them white?









@Matt-Matt... Yup the spot next to the slot keepers? There is a dual 40mm(or is it 60mm?







) that will fit just perfectly right there.









~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hey man, how did you keep your tubing white? My Comps will mar the hell out of my white tubing. Some trick you use to keep them white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Matt-Matt... Yup the spot next to the slot keepers? There is a dual 40mm(or is it 60mm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that will fit just perfectly right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh okay! I'll have to look into it!
I doubt i'll get it though, because where i order from.. While it's a massive warehouse, it's the only place in AU with Demci flex filters!


----------



## DevilsNight

Here is a few pics of my HAF 932.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilsNight*
> 
> Here is a few pics of my HAF 932.


Mmmm Green mmmm... not that I'm Bias or anything like that


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Add Me! Got this case a while back it's such a beast. CM HAF 932 Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PSU. I have the same one.
Click to expand...

Yea it's a good psu I don't like how they did the modular cables though. Also I got it when it was $179.99 now it's like only $139.99


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Add Me! Got this case a while back it's such a beast. CM HAF 932 Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PSU. I have the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it's a good psu I don't like how they did the modular cables though. Also I got it when it was $179.99 now it's like only $139.99
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you're speaking of the ribbon type cables? They split apart but you have to be careful doing so because while they do come apart fairly easily, if you get too lax while separating them you can tear the insulation into the wire and leave bare spots. Corsair has some ribbon style PCI-e cables and the way I separate them is un pin one wire from the connector and split it off from the one next to it. A good even hand and pace and you'll be fine.

That is if I'm reading your thoughts correctly on th subject.









~Ceadder


----------



## betatester1

For anyone interested, I'm currently in the process of installing an SR1 420 rad for 3-140mm fans and Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator into my Haf X case. It's really not too difficult but there is some modding that you'll have to do. I'm building a couple computers at once and picked up the cases from NewEgg for 149.99 shipped during BF...so I couldn't pass that one up. Other cases would have definitely made it easier...but I like a challenge...and the Haf X is big enough...let alone getting some even more colossal case which I have to live with daily...instead of spending a little time modifying a case once.

I am taking images of the whole process as I build the configuration. Everything is going very smooth. I would suggest though that it's not a "simple" modification that you can perform in a few minutes. If you have a little bit of mechanical ability, its definitely doable. For me though, its not about if its hard/easy...its to be different. To date, I have not seen one person complete something like I'm setting up...but see many folks asking about if it can be done. I hope my images and comments help others.

The 420 rad that I chose made a bit more work vs. say a thermochill-pa140-3 as radiator thickness was an issue with my board and fans hitting the digital heatsink. Using the SR1 420, for some odd reason (though knew this in advanced), they made it slightly wider than a 5.25" bay (by about 6mm) which from an engineering and saleability aspect is a poor choice. The reason it was chosen though was it met my thickness requirements.

For the watercooled setup, some of my important components for others are:
ASUS P8z68 Deluxe Gen3
Koolance CPU/580 waterblock
SR1 420 rad
Phobya Xtreme 200mm rad
EK-Multioption Reservoir Advanced 250mm
Swiftech MCP655
4 200mm XLF series Xigmatek fans
4 140mm XLF series Xigmatek fans

If anyone else has any questions, feel free to ask.



Progress update: This is the top of the case before and after.

For others attempting this, you don't have to tig weld the tabs as I have, you could easily cut 6 tabs and pop rivet them to the top of the case. That would also look nice. It would be very simple to do. For the metal, I used an old case front.

You really can't see any of this work anyways...the fans mount on the tabs as well as the grill goes over the top.

On a side note, to create the top pattern was VERY easy. All I did was took paper, laid it across the top of the radiator and used pencil lead and rubbed it over the top...which created an exact traced template.

I have to say, everything is fitting in perfectly. I'm very happy with this case and what little I needed to do to make it work with my two large heat exchangers.

This is how I modified the 5.25" drivebay. It's all still a pretty basic modification. Once you take the rivets out, pop out the bay...Cutting any part of the 5.25" bay simple now.


----------



## betatester1

Please Delete


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Add Me! Got this case a while back it's such a beast. CM HAF 932 Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PSU. I have the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it's a good psu I don't like how they did the modular cables though. Also I got it when it was $179.99 now it's like only $139.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming you're speaking of the ribbon type cables? They split apart but you have to be careful doing so because while they do come apart fairly easily, if you get too lax while separating them you can tear the insulation into the wire and leave bare spots. Corsair has some ribbon style PCI-e cables and the way I separate them is un pin one wire from the connector and split it off from the one next to it. A good even hand and pace and you'll be fine.
> 
> That is if I'm reading your thoughts correctly on th subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Yes you are, I thought you could but I really don't want to mess with it, it's ok how it is... I guess...


----------



## arc1880

Does anyone here have a 912 and are using rubber fan mounts?


----------



## ryohazuki

Hey guys,

I've been planning on buying a HAF X case to switch from my Antec Twelve Hundred V1, which I've had nothing but problems with. ( My Front panel usb slot, sata, and audio ports hinges broke off some how mysteriously and then Antec sends me a part to fix it, and gives me crappy instructions to remove a piece I never had to remove breaking something in the process. ) That's another story, lol. So I want to stray away from them, and this seemed like the next best option. I just really need some reassurance on durability, if it will last me a long time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryohazuki*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been planning on buying a HAF X case to switch from my Antec Twelve Hundred V1, which I've had nothing but problems with. ( My Front panel usb slot, sata, and audio ports hinges broke off some how mysteriously and then Antec sends me a part to fix it, and gives me crappy instructions to remove a piece I never had to remove breaking something in the process. ) That's another story, lol. So I want to stray away from them, and this seemed like the next best option. I just really need some reassurance on durability, if it will last me a long time.


You should have nothing but joy with your new purchase if you get a HAF. There aren't many disatisfied HAF owners that I am aware of unless they try to stuff too much water cooling under the hood of one and find they have to go bigger. Which is amazing cause the 932 and the HAF X are some of the largest cases in the industry. If you want larger you're gonna pay for larger. And I don't mean in any other way than dollar to size ratio. Some of their competitors have larger cases but you're going to spend more money to get into them.

I've had my HAF nearly 2 years now and it's still just as sturdy as the day I got it. My mother got her ThermalTake M9 around the same time and the Power Button broke out of the cheap plastic face trim with in mere days of her owning the case. If I have to break in and steal her system to put her in a 912, that's what's gonna happen.

Her thing is she's got cats and she doesn't want a top grill on her computer cause they'll go up and sit up there and she doesn't want it cause she thinks they'll bork her system up.

I'm gonna fix it so that she can have a top fan system and that her cats can sit up top if they wish with no ill effects to her system. It's really a simple mod, but I'm gonna have to do it when she least suspects. My target date is her Birthday which is the beginning of April.









~Ceadder


----------



## ryohazuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You should have nothing but joy with your new purchase if you get a HAF. There aren't many disatisfied HAF owners that I am aware of unless they try to stuff too much water cooling under the hood of one and find they have to go bigger. Which is amazing cause the 932 and the HAF X are some of the largest cases in the industry. If you want larger you're gonna pay for larger. And I don't mean in any other way than dollar to size ratio. Some of their competitors have larger cases but you're going to spend more money to get into them.
> I've had my HAF nearly 2 years now and it's still just as sturdy as the day I got it. My mother got her ThermalTake M9 around the same time and the Power Button broke out of the cheap plastic face trim with in mere days of her owning the case. If I have to break in and steal her system to put her in a 912, that's what's gonna happen.
> Her thing is she's got cats and she doesn't want a top grill on her computer cause they'll go up and sit up there and she doesn't want it cause she thinks they'll bork her system up.
> I'm gonna fix it so that she can have a top fan system and that her cats can sit up top if they wish with no ill effects to her system. It's really a simple mod, but I'm gonna have to do it when she least suspects. My target date is her Birthday which is the beginning of April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the reply. Thats quite reassuring to me. Ever since my antec 1200 i've been worried as to what case to switch to, but hopefully i feel right at home with my future HAF X. As soon as I get it, you'll see me on here as a part of the club.


----------



## firestorm1

decided to give my case a cleaning today and finish up the cable management.

i also moved the top case fan to the foward spot and turned it to in intake fan.


this is after everything was put back together.


----------



## DarkHollow

Anyone know someone selling a HAF X? I was gonna get another for $140 shipped (Great deal) unfortunately someone local wanted to buy it before I decided if i should get it.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Her thing is she's got cats and she doesn't want a top grill on her computer cause they'll go up and sit up there and she doesn't want it cause she thinks they'll bork her system up.
> I'm gonna fix it so that she can have a top fan system and that her cats can sit up top if they wish with no ill effects to her system. It's really a simple mod, but I'm gonna have to do it when she least suspects. My target date is her Birthday which is the beginning of April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Can you imagine if a cat just had the random urge to mark the mesh top of the 912 up with pee?







I would probably be making some cat soup later that evening. I have cats, but I have not had any problems with the mesh top (except when I spilled wine into the case about a year ago). I guess I'm my worst enemy...


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> decided to give my case a cleaning today and finish up the cable management.
> i also moved the top case fan to the foward spot and turned it to in intake fan.
> 
> this is after everything was put back together.


Nice job on the cable management.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Add Me! Got this case a while back it's such a beast. CM HAF 932 Advanced


You have a 1000w power supply... what are your plans to use that power? Because 1000w is a little excessive if you don't have some major aspiration...


----------



## duceanahalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You should have nothing but joy with your new purchase if you get a HAF. There aren't many disatisfied HAF owners that I am aware of unless they try to stuff too much water cooling under the hood of one and find they have to go bigger. Which is amazing cause the 932 and the HAF X are some of the largest cases in the industry. If you want larger you're gonna pay for larger. And I don't mean in any other way than dollar to size ratio. Some of their competitors have larger cases but you're going to spend more money to get into them.
> I've had my HAF nearly 2 years now and it's still just as sturdy as the day I got it. My mother got her ThermalTake M9 around the same time and the Power Button broke out of the cheap plastic face trim with in mere days of her owning the case. If I have to break in and steal her system to put her in a 912, that's what's gonna happen.
> Her thing is she's got cats and she doesn't want a top grill on her computer cause they'll go up and sit up there and she doesn't want it cause she thinks they'll bork her system up.
> I'm gonna fix it so that she can have a top fan system and that her cats can sit up top if they wish with no ill effects to her system. It's really a simple mod, but I'm gonna have to do it when she least suspects. My target date is her Birthday which is the beginning of April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


you could always run a few 1.5" long #6 machine screws through the mesh sticking up, would be enough to dissuade an animal from laying up there


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> You have a 1000w power supply... what are your plans to use that power? Because 1000w is a little excessive if you don't have some major aspiration...


Is this a case thread or a power supply? I'm confussed


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> decided to give my case a cleaning today and finish up the cable management.
> 
> i also moved the top case fan to the foward spot and turned it to in intake fan.
> *snip*
> 
> this is after everything was put back together.
> *snip snip*


I would suggest that you move that top fan back over the mainboard. The reason is that it serves 3 functions better there. The three functions are...

NB Cooler
CPU Cooler
GPU Cooler

You may not notice it now, but you'll definitely notice it in the Summer and there is no need for it up front because there is nothing getting hot enough to have that fan over the top of it in the 5.25 bay. You'll be surprised how ,much it will affect your temps with it in the back instead of the front.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Her thing is she's got cats and she doesn't want a top grill on her computer cause they'll go up and sit up there and she doesn't want it cause she thinks they'll bork her system up.
> I'm gonna fix it so that she can have a top fan system and that her cats can sit up top if they wish with no ill effects to her system. It's really a simple mod, but I'm gonna have to do it when she least suspects. My target date is her Birthday which is the beginning of April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine if a cat just had the random urge to mark the mesh top of the 912 up with pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be making some cat soup later that evening. I have cats, but I have not had any problems with the mesh top (except when I spilled wine into the case about a year ago). I guess I'm my worst enemy...
Click to expand...

I can imagine that but those guys are pretty well behaved in that regard. They know where to go. They just like to keep her company while she's on the computer. Her M9 allows them to stretch out up there. Can't say I blame them. Might mount a cat bed up there. Who knows. I'm kicking around a few ideas. Might even line a big cardboard tube and mount that up top.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duceanahalf*
> 
> you could always run a few 1.5" long #6 machine screws through the mesh sticking up, would be enough to dissuade an animal from laying up there


Haha that would do the trick. Similar to turn of the century houses during the early 1900s' to keep birds off the peaks of houses. But I think my ma would be a little bent out of shape if she were to try dusting that and got et by one or two of em. If she were a Raiders fan she migh like that look but I don't think so.









~Ceadder


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilsNight*
> 
> Here is a few pics of my HAF 932.


Love balck and green/ Think I'm going to mod my Xbox like that.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Is this a case thread or a power supply? I'm confussed


It is a case thread, but as we all know, a case by itself is nothing. It is what goes in the case that really matters.

Plus, if we just say around all day talking _only_ about the HAf series of cases and how great they were, it wouldn't be a very interesting thread.


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> It is a case thread, but as we all know, a case by itself is nothing. It is what goes in the case that really matters.
> Plus, if we just say around all day talking _only_ about the HAf series of cases and how great they were, it wouldn't be a very interesting thread.


Hmm ok you'r right!... Well I would like to go SLi sometime when I have the money. It's modular, but I don't like how they did it. It was a 1000W PSU on discount even though it's even cheaper now then it was at that point, has great reviews and they didn't lie. Did I mention it's silent? Also I will most likely be buying another one pretty soon for my unbuilt i7 920. Oh, and it didn't have any LED lights or painted some other color then black.


----------



## swarm87

couldnt find this with the search(not sure how to word it to find it) but what is the stock fan intake/exhaust configurations(how the fans come in the case) i dont have a spare psu to hook them up and im curious. also after i finish my build i wont have the funds for dust filters are there any suggestions/cleaning tips or will i be fine going to town every month with compressed air?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Hmm ok you'r right!... Well I would like to go SLi sometime when I have the money. It's modular, but I don't like how they did it. It was a 1000W PSU on discount even though it's even cheaper now then it was at that point, has great reviews and they didn't lie. Did I mention it's silent? Also I will most likely be buying another one pretty soon for my unbuilt i7 920. Oh, and it didn't have any LED lights or painted some other color then black.


Buy another? And i7 920? Do you already have that chip? If not, don't buy it at this point. That socket is a dead end now.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> couldnt find this with the search(not sure how to word it to find it) but what is the stock fan intake/exhaust configurations(how the fans come in the case) i dont have a spare psu to hook them up and im curious. also after i finish my build i wont have the funds for dust filters are there any suggestions/cleaning tips or will i be fine going to town every month with compressed air?


http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6693

Fron and side suck air in, Top and rear suck air out that's normal setup some change top to suck air in for more positive pressure but i left mine stock works fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Hmm ok you'r right!... Well I would like to go SLi sometime when I have the money. It's modular, but I don't like how they did it. It was a 1000W PSU on discount even though it's even cheaper now then it was at that point, has great reviews and they didn't lie. Did I mention it's silent? Also I will most likely be buying another one pretty soon for my unbuilt i7 920. Oh, and it didn't have any LED lights or painted some other color then black.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy another? And i7 920? Do you already have that chip? If not, don't buy it at this point. That socket is a dead end now.
Click to expand...

I'm certainly no Intel guy, but that socket seems to be alive and well as long as they keep introducing Enthusiast CPUs' on it.

I would say though, that if you're gonna but i7-9** series to go with the best one that can be afforded. Gaming, Rendering and Folding all pay better dividends with better than 920. CPU prices are starting to come down and according to CPU mag the 990x retail is down to a grand, which is about a $300 drop from the original entry point a few months ago. @Newegg right now you can get 980 Bloomfield for $580. And there is a kicka$$ deal on i7-950 for $270 and free shipping as well.

Those may not be SB and SB-E chips but i7-950 is still a solid performer for a hell of a price. Had it been that price when I built my system, I might have given it serious consideration. But just because SB-E is out now with IB on the horizon doesn't mean socket 1366 is dead. There are still a lot of good 1366 boards available and it wouldn't surprise me to see Intel keeping that platform alive for another year or so with new offerings.









It will eventually die of course, but all tech dies at some point. I'm actually surprised that Intel didn't kill 1366 off a while ago by not offering any new CPUs' to mount to it. That gives me hope that the original Intel Business model was taken out back and shot in the head. I'm not convinced that it has been but one can hope.









~Ceadder


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Hmm ok you'r right!... Well I would like to go SLi sometime when I have the money. It's modular, but I don't like how they did it. It was a 1000W PSU on discount even though it's even cheaper now then it was at that point, has great reviews and they didn't lie. Did I mention it's silent? Also I will most likely be buying another one pretty soon for my unbuilt i7 920. Oh, and it didn't have any LED lights or painted some other color then black.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy another? And i7 920? Do you already have that chip? If not, don't buy it at this point. That socket is a dead end now.
Click to expand...

Yes I do, great chip


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> couldnt find this with the search(not sure how to word it to find it) but what is the stock fan intake/exhaust configurations(how the fans come in the case) i dont have a spare psu to hook them up and im curious. also after i finish my build i wont have the funds for dust filters are there any suggestions/cleaning tips or will i be fine going to town every month with compressed air?


I think your talking about case fans. Fans that pull air in and others that push air out. I would just use the compressed air for now, until you can afford the filters. Even the filters have to be cleaned.


----------



## neSSa

little extra light on the GPU and 4 fans in push on the radiator..


----------



## eskamobob1

love the GPUs... and what size rad is that? those look like 200MM fans


----------



## arc1880

Is anyone here using rubber fan mounts at all on their HAF?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> Is anyone here using rubber fan mounts at all on their HAF?


Im thinking about it as sometimes when all my fans ramp down to 40% (200mm @ 280rpm & 120/[email protected]) i sometimes get a harmonic vibration but slowing any fan down stops it, wierd its like all of them at a certain RPM cause some kind multi resonance issue crazy. Anyway i might try the noctua rubber feet in some fans.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm certainly no Intel guy, but that socket seems to be alive and well as long as they keep introducing Enthusiast CPUs' on it.
> I would say though, that if you're gonna but i7-9** series to go with the best one that can be afforded. Gaming, Rendering and Folding all pay better dividends with better than 920. CPU prices are starting to come down and according to CPU mag the 990x retail is down to a grand, which is about a $300 drop from the original entry point a few months ago. @Newegg right now you can get 980 Bloomfield for $580. And there is a kicka$$ deal on i7-950 for $270 and free shipping as well.
> Those may not be SB and SB-E chips but i7-950 is still a solid performer for a hell of a price. Had it been that price when I built my system, I might have given it serious consideration. But just because SB-E is out now with IB on the horizon doesn't mean socket 1366 is dead. There are still a lot of good 1366 boards available and it wouldn't surprise me to see Intel keeping that platform alive for another year or so with new offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will eventually die of course, but all tech dies at some point. I'm actually surprised that Intel didn't kill 1366 off a while ago by not offering any new CPUs' to mount to it. That gives me hope that the original Intel Business model was taken out back and shot in the head. I'm not convinced that it has been but one can hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I didn't mean to know it, but a 2500k will be faster than all but the extreme from the 1366 socket and the hexacore parts (in some applications). MaximumPC says that the platform most likely won't get any new chips, so your future upgrades are numbered (to be honest, makes sense. Intel won't introduce new chips that compete against and undercut its current enthusiast playform, 2011.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Yes I do, great chip


Okay. Okay if you already have it, just wouldn't be an ideal time to jump into the platform if you want enthusiast.


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I didn't mean to know it, but a 2500k will be faster than all but the extreme from the 1366 socket and the hexacore parts (in some applications). MaximumPC says that the platform most likely won't get any new chips, so your future upgrades are numbered (to be honest, makes sense. Intel won't introduce new chips that compete against and undercut its current enthusiast playform, 2011.)
> Okay. Okay if you already have it, just wouldn't be an ideal time to jump into the platform if you want enthusiast.


Yea, it would just be a back up, the 2500k clocked right owns any i7 920, it was my first chip. *tear*


----------



## betatester1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> Is anyone here using rubber fan mounts at all on their HAF?


I always use silicon fan mounts on all my builds. You can pick up a set of 20 for 11.99 and free shipping from SVC. part number: IXA-FM20. I just picked up 2 sets...actually they are on their way.


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> love the GPUs... and what size rad is that? those look like 200MM fans


Thanks, it is Phobya 1260, and four 230mm fans on it.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Add Me








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2g4vFdEId8


----------



## keeganzero

Painted my HAF 912, what do you think?


----------



## firestorm1

you missed a spot.









excellent job on the cable management. +rep for you.


----------



## RonB94GT

Have to agree with firestorm1. Very nice cable management. Looks so much better than with bulky sleeving.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Add Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2g4vFdEId8


I like the tune.
BF3!!!


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> you missed a spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent job on the cable management. +rep for you.


I missed a spot? Where?!?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> you missed a spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent job on the cable management. +rep for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed a spot? Where?!?
Click to expand...

I think he was joking.. Hahah (;


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> I missed a spot? Where?!?


lol i was joking. the paint job looks good.


----------



## keeganzero

Damn tricksters haha. Thank you


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> Is anyone here using rubber fan mounts at all on their HAF?


I haven't tried the rubber fan mounts. I would figure though that it would help to keep it a bit quieter.


----------



## swarm87

im looking at the inside of my empty(for now) 932 advanced and am wondering if theres any special adapters i need to use to mount a SSD in the included 3.5/FFD bay or will the standard drive bay adapter that comes with the samsung 830 series ssd(trying to decide between that and an m4 but the free arkham city looks tempting). i am asking this because i pulled it out of the case and theres these funny L shaped fins/stoppers on either end of the two 4 screw mounting holes. if anyone can prusade me to get the m4 over the 830 can they tell me what bracket they used, i know that the regular hdd bays come with adapters but they dont fit in the fdd bay and i want to keep the 3.5 bays free for future expansion.


----------



## Ceadderman

Shouldn't need any special adapters if your SSD comes with a 3.5 plate. You can also use the 3.5 brackets that come with the bay adapter to mount it anywhere in the 5.25 bays.









~Ceadder


----------



## paralogixer

Which one to get... HAF 932 Advanced or the HAF X?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Which one to get... HAF 932 Advanced or the HAF X?


Depends what you like the look of more really.. Both have their advantages and disadvantages..
The HAF X is also a bit more (About $25)

The 932 has more spots for fans
The HAF X has spots for bigger top fans

Front Fans are the same except the HAF X's can turn on/off
The back fans are identical..

The HAF X has room for 2 x 100mm fans, whereas the HAF 932 has room for 3 x 120mm fans - On the top

The HAF X has USB 3.0 inbuilt i beleive, and the 932 Advanced has an included adapter!

Same amount of HDD bays, same 5.25 bays. (Except the X has two of the smaller ones inbuilt and the 932 comes with an adapter)

I'm quite happy with my HAF 932 myself (i don't have black or advanced or anything)

I think the 932 Advanced is better albeit possibly a bit smaller! But i don't know what you'd like more yourself. It's more of a personal preference!

All that i know is that you'll be happy with a Coolermaster case! I know i am!

EDIT: So it seems the HAF X supports bigger boards, mainly for 3-4 way Crossfire/SLI
Also if it bothers you the HAF X comes with a SSD bracket, seeing as most SSD's come with them anyway it's not a problem!


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Which one to get... HAF 932 Advanced or the HAF X?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you like the look of more really.. Both have their advantages and disadvantages..
> The HAF X is also a bit more (About $25)
> 
> The 932 has more spots for fans
> The HAF X has spots for bigger top fans
> 
> Front Fans are the same except the HAF X's can turn on/off
> The back fans are identical..
> 
> The HAF X has room for 2 x 100mm fans, whereas the HAF 932 has room for 3 x 120mm fans - On the top
> 
> The HAF X has USB 3.0 inbuilt i beleive, and the 932 Advanced has an included adapter!
> 
> Same amount of HDD bays, same 5.25 bays. (Except the X has two of the smaller ones inbuilt and the 932 comes with an adapter)
> 
> I'm quite happy with my HAF 932 myself (i don't have black or advanced or anything)
> 
> I think the 932 Advanced is better albeit possibly a bit smaller! But i don't know what you'd like more yourself. It's more of a personal preference!
> 
> All that i know is that you'll be happy with a Coolermaster case! I know i am!
> 
> EDIT: So it seems the HAF X supports bigger boards, mainly for 3-4 way Crossfire/SLI
Click to expand...

So i guess the HAF X has the better airflow too..? If yes, I'm buying that


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> So i guess the HAF X has the better airflow too..? If yes, I'm buying that


They'd be much for muchness.. The HAF 932 has more fans. So if you take your time to set it up right and spend the money saved on fans. It'd probably be a bit better. It depends what you like the look or more really.. Look at a side by side video/review as i've never seen a HAF X in person, only a couple of 932's


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> They'd be much for muchness.. The HAF 932 has more fans. So if you take your time to set it up right and spend the money saved on fans. It'd probably be a bit better. It depends what you like the look or more really.. Look at a side by side video/review as i've never seen a HAF X in person, only a couple of 932's


I decided to get HAF X, because of the dust filters + more room inside.
I've heard that the 932 Adv. has the side panel which fits 4x 120mm? Would'nt that be better than one 230mm..?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> I decided to get HAF X, because of the dust filters + more room inside.
> I've heard that the 932 Adv. has the side panel which fits 4x 120mm? Would'nt that be better than one 230mm..?


Yeah, i actually got dust filters for my HAF 932 today..








I'm also getting another 120mm fan to mount to the side, as my graphics cards are just so hot!
But yes, even 2 x 120's are better then 1x 230mm

They're quite awesome! Sorry i didn't realise that the HAF X had internal dust filters! I was under the impression that it didn't? This.. is why i assumed not.

Anyway good choice and good luck with your new case!


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

i wanted to add mine to the list but my haf 912 not allowed, i just have the normal one not the plus or advance


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> i wanted to add mine to the list but my haf 912 not allowed, i just have the normal one not the plus or advance


Haha, all HAFs' are welcome.









~Ceadder


----------



## keeganzero

Got a window for my HAF 912


----------



## jpsika08

Hello everyone, just joining the club and forum.
I recently gave me a Christmas present which includes a HAF-X. (Rig details under sig. )

Any advice if I should do a mod to the case before commencing assembly?

thanks


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Hey thanks for that, my side fan looks a little different now cause i run this filter as it was sucking heaps of dust in
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120748056692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> The window show's off everything well and that side filter cools my SLI set-up well.
> Word of warning with a fan that pushes alot of air such as the Noctua because it sucks through slots in the perspex its noisier than normal with the filter it wasn't as loud but with minimal performance loss.


Would it be too much trouble to ask you to take a picture of it now with the fan filter on?


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpsika08*
> 
> Hello everyone, just joining the club and forum.
> I recently gave me a Christmas present which includes a HAF-X. (Rig details under sig. )
> Any advice if I should do a mod to the case before commencing assembly?
> thanks


You got that whole build for Christmas? Someone must really love you.


----------



## dr.evil

i have a haf 912 i wanna join the group but i dont have photos i will take it later men







thanks!


----------



## KyadCK

UPGRADE!



And with a 6970 on the way, tis the season


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

heres my case nude before and a after image

 

didnt make any sense to have my hardware it inside while i was spray painting it lol, act build not finished ... im puttin everythin in a log on my hdd, im gonna try and put up a part log this week of what i have and what im missing.... i did a test fit of the board and it lookin sweet inteir.. btw its gonna be a apu build

oh and add me to the list/club too lol


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

KyadCK thats a nice case.. makes me wish i had my stacker 810 still


----------



## swarm87

does anyone actaully use the vga dutct with a fan? is so does it actually do anything to keep video cards cooler and are there and recommended fans to use


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> does anyone actaully use the vga dutct with a fan? is so does it actually do anything to keep video cards cooler and are there and recommended fans to use


i have used it many times... it is mainly ment forwhen you use universal VGA Blocks with passive ram coolers and such ...if you have either a full cover block or use air cooky you will typically get better tamps from using the side fan duct then the holder... if not then the holder fan works great for cooling the Ram and such


----------



## DarkHollow

On my HAF X all my VGA/sidepanel attachments sit in the original box unloved and what not. Mainly since I have a single 480, water cooled along with my CPU and have a 360 fad up top intaking air with filters on it and the front. Now in the back air just pours out so it should have less dust and according to my Sabertooth P67 the board stays plenty cool without a CPU cooler or assistant fan.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> The 922 is still a mid-tower and thus is way smaller than the 932 and X. The 932 (or X) is the clear winner here, but if you want mid-tower, the 912+ is champ. Looks the best, and while it's a tad more complicated to cable manage, in the end it looks much better. Full size window, black-coated interior, etc etc.


No the HAF 922 is not way smaller than the 932 or X. Its only classified as a Midtower due to the number of HDD slots avaialable in it.
Quote:


> **Measurments are done in Inches. Length x Width x Height
> 
> HAF 922 Dimensions are: 22.20" x 10.00" x 19.70"
> 
> Here are the dimensions for the HAF Full Tower series:
> 
> HAF x Dimensions are: 23.20" x 9.10" x 21.70"
> HAF 932 Dimensions are: 22.70" x 9.00" x 21.50"
> NZXT Phantom: 25.74" x 8.74" x 21.32"
> Corsair Obsidian Series 800D: 24.00" x 9.00" x 24.00"
> LIAN LI PC-P80: 25.24" x 8.66" x 24.92"
> 
> Here are the Dimensions for some Mid towers:
> 
> HAF 912: 19.50" x 9.10" x 18.90"
> Antec 902: 18.60" x 8.60" x 19.40"
> LIAN LI Armorsuit: 19.29" x 8.27" x 19.49"
> Thermaltake V9 BlacX Flex: 18.9" x 8.5" x 19.3"
> 
> *the cases above are just a few selections in the sea of options available*
> 
> As you can see the 922 is wider than the HAF X and the 932. Its .9" shorter than the HAF X and .5" shorter than the 932. Its depth is 1" shorter than the HAX X and almost 2" shorter than the 932. And mid towers are small enough to fit inside the 922 if you were to remove all the bays inside.


I had actually started a thread about it here.


----------



## sweffymo

I don't have one of these cases (although I did prod my friend into getting a 912), but I just wanted to say that when you insult someone for being a know it all, you need to use the correct "your" or else *you're* going to come off as a fool.

That is all.


----------



## BradleyW

I am looking to replace all the fans on my haf-x.
Could someone advise me on what to get for the top, side and front please? I would like a fan with red LED like the generic one.
I also want the fans to be silent/ish but push more air.


----------



## DarkHollow

There isn't really much else that can replace the 200mm fans, I would say IMO for the front get either a 180mm or overvolt the 200mm. For the top I would replace with 120s and the side is either the 200mm or get the 932 door and drop some 120s on it. Personally I overvolted the front fan and bolted 3 together to make it actually move air.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I am looking to replace all the fans on my haf-x.
> Could someone advise me on what to get for the top, side and front please? I would like a fan with red LED like the generic one.
> I also want the fans to be silent/ish but push more air.


I got an H100 and mounted it to the top after taking the stock 200 off, I have it in Push/Pull with the stock fans(120mmx2) push and Scythe slipstream Kaze(120mmx2) pulling.
As for the side I actually am using the same Slipstream Kaze 120mm (x2) and the Ultra Kaze 3000rpm intaking from the bottom. I left the front fan stock, and I put my stock rear exhaust fan back on after replacing my Spire Thermax Eclipse II heatsink (which had 2 fans that seemed to push air out of the case better with the rear exhaust off). I'm pretty new to perfecting my airflow and such, and don't know anything about the positive pressure and whatnot, but I can tell you that my temps are amazing right now with my 2500k at 4.7 GHz(Never broke 50C) and my 6970 at 950/1475 (can't remember the temps off the top of my head right now, but NEVER getting that hot at all!)
(This is all in a 932, btw)


----------



## Erick Silver

200mm Cooler Master Megaflows for the Front and side/top. Or Cooler Master R4 in your flavor of LED color for those places with the options. OR! Get the Xigmatek 200MM Crystal series(they come in PURPLE LEDS!) and the corresponding 120mm(also come in PURPLE!!) I will be replacing all the Fans in my fiances Antec 902 with the Xiggys after I paint her case with some pink trim. Yeah.... I know....


----------



## Erick Silver

Ah.

Well my plans for the color mod on my HAF 922 have changed again. Instead of Copper I am going Silver. So as soon as I start I will get pics.

Anyone have any recommendations on removing the paint from the front mesh panels? Or is sanding enough?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Ah.
> 
> Well my plans for the color mod on my HAF 922 have changed again. Instead of Copper I am going Silver. So as soon as I start I will get pics.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on removing the paint from the front mesh panels? Or is sanding enough?


Are you painting or powder coating?

If you're painting don't sweat doing anything to the grills. Just paint em. I didn't do anything to my grills other than paint them and they look like they came this way.









If you're PCing that may be a different story since the PC will thicken the overall coat and be difficult to get the grills back into their frames. But the black grills are PC'ed so it may be difficult to remove the old PC enough to redo it. I'm thinking Naval Jelly may be the way to go. Just coat it let it sit for the required time and remove the goop as directed.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm painting. So no need to rough it up for better adhesion?


----------



## BradleyW

Hey thanks everyone!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey thanks everyone!


what?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpsika08*
> 
> Hello everyone, just joining the club and forum.
> I recently gave me a Christmas present which includes a HAF-X. (Rig details under sig. )
> Any advice if I should do a mod to the case before commencing assembly?
> thanks


I hate you







(@ your rig, which is uber in everyway.). I can only take some solice in the fact that I can run Physx. Besides that, my HAFBeast is... well... only half of a beast compared to yours.

I bow to your rigs obvious beastliness.









Edit: i just seen that you had the R.A.T. 7. IS IT NOT THE MOST AMAZING THING EVER? We should start a club.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I hate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (@ your rig, which is uber in everyway.). I can only take some solice in the fact that I can run Physx. Besides that, my HAFBeast is... well... only half of a beast compared to yours.
> I bow to your rigs obvious beastliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hate to tell you but in 90% of situations if you stuck another 570 in your HAFBeast you would actually outperform his rig. Thats not to say he doesn't have a sweet RIG but the money to dollar ratio doesn't work out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'm painting. So no need to rough it up for better adhesion?


Nope you shouldn't have to. Just give it a few light coats til you get only the desired color. If you have been running for a while just make sure there is no dust on the grills let dry, wipe down with tack cloth to make sure there are no errant particles left behind and paint. To get the most out of your paint and use less get a bucket and run the hottest water you can from the tap into it with the can weighted down with a board or brick let it sit for a few minutes(5 or so) and you'll be good to go. The warmer the paint the better. Just avoid boiling water since you have to handle the can.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fuganater

Well here is my HAF-X. Light modding but I like it.



















Last month I added an additional 140 rad on the back. I hate it externally mounted but it cools better.









I also covered the 5.25" bay side with a piece of red acrylic a few days ago but didn't get a picture yet.


----------



## Ceadderman

Love the look of that Board Fug. The whole build looks great. Just need to get some Black Comp fittings now and that would be really off the chain.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Thinking about tearing rig down and painting interior today....but can't actually due to a foldathon


----------



## Fuganater

Thanks Chedderman. I like the barb fittings for that build + barbs are uber cheaper. I'm using compression fittings on my scratch build server. They were sponsored


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> what?


For the help with the "What fans to buy"!, Even you Erick


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys

I have a red Haf 922 case

WHen i look at my CHASIS FANs via the bios

Chassis Fan 1 is 0

Chassis Fan 2 is 460 RPM but is yellow in the Asus Suite 2 and red in the Asus Bios /UEFI

Whats going on?

isnt there a fan in chasis fan 1?

Should i buy one if thats the case

and last but not the least why is my Chassis Fan 2 color is different?


----------



## opiatevader

ADD ME PLEASE!!



I keep it there cause I don't want the new kitten walking all over it before I build the thing...

Also, only $150!! Black Friday Deals BABY!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opiatevader*
> 
> ADD ME PLEASE!!
> 
> I keep it there cause I don't want the new kitten walking all over it before I build the thing...
> Also, only $150!! Black Friday Deals BABY!


Nice!
Eh, my cat sits on the top of it. I gave up picking him up eventually and he just stopped eventually. They're curious by nature.. Without filters i only had a few cat hairs in the bottom! (Which i've cleaned out)

Nice deal! I got my HAF 932 for $175 AUD D:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I have a red Haf 922 case
> 
> WHen i look at my CHASIS FANs via the bios
> 
> Chassis Fan 1 is 0
> 
> Chassis Fan 2 is 460 RPM but is yellow in the Asus Suite 2 and red in the Asus Bios /UEFI
> 
> Whats going on?
> 
> isnt there a fan in chasis fan 1?
> 
> Should i buy one if thats the case
> 
> and last but not the least why is my Chassis Fan 2 color is different?


How many fans ave you got? 3? Is your fan spinning? Yes? Then it's probably your Mainboard header not reading RPM. I have the same thing going with my Formula board. One of my headers tach reading is borked. At first I thought it was the fan but I've swapped fans out and moved the connections round and it's always reading 0rpm. If you question your fan I suggest experimenting with connections and see if it reads with other fans. If not you've found your culprit. If so then it's somewhere in the tach system in the fan.









~Ceadder


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Depends what you like the look of more really.. Both have their advantages and disadvantages..
> The HAF X is also a bit more (About $25)
> The 932 has more spots for fans
> The HAF X has spots for bigger top fans
> Front Fans are the same except the HAF X's can turn on/off
> The back fans are identical..
> The HAF X has room for 2 x 100mm fans, whereas the HAF 932 has room for 3 x 120mm fans - On the top
> The HAF X has USB 3.0 inbuilt i beleive, and the 932 Advanced has an included adapter!
> Same amount of HDD bays, same 5.25 bays. (Except the X has two of the smaller ones inbuilt and the 932 comes with an adapter)
> I'm quite happy with my HAF 932 myself (i don't have black or advanced or anything)
> I think the 932 Advanced is better albeit possibly a bit smaller! But i don't know what you'd like more yourself. It's more of a personal preference!
> All that i know is that you'll be happy with a Coolermaster case! I know i am!
> EDIT: So it seems the HAF X supports bigger boards, mainly for 3-4 way Crossfire/SLI
> Also if it bothers you the HAF X comes with a SSD bracket, seeing as most SSD's come with them anyway it's not a problem!


Actually the HAF X comes with 1- 200 mm top fan and can handle 2-200 mmm fans in the top, not 2 - 100mm. And the fan in the HAF X side panel is 200 mm as well as the front.

I have an HAF X and really like it a lot. Great for cable management too.









-Archangel59


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> I decided to get HAF X, because of the dust filters + more room inside.
> I've heard that the 932 Adv. has the side panel which fits 4x 120mm? Would'nt that be better than one 230mm..?


I don't know about more aire flow, but it would be a lot noisier though.









-ArchAngel59


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> does anyone actaully use the vga dutct with a fan? is so does it actually do anything to keep video cards cooler and are there and recommended fans to use


I use mine with the G-Card holder. The g-card holder has an 80mm, the VGA hood has a 125 mm and I took the duct off the side panel 200mm fan and blows directly on my card. I finally keeps my GTX-580 g-card nice and cool.

Here are a couple of pics:




Hope this helps.









-ArchAngel59


----------



## Thewizard6985

my rig before i go liquid cooling.


at night


----------



## scriz

Add me!

HAF 912


----------



## mikeroq

Add me, Haf 912


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I hate to tell you but in 90% of situations if you stuck another 570 in your HAFBeast you would actually outperform his rig. Thats not to say he doesn't have a sweet RIG but the money to dollar ratio doesn't work out.


Umm... To be truthful (and not boast and such, which I am not in any way at all!)...

Well, mine is obviously a much better performer for the dollar... That is a given since he got bleeding edge parts. Also, in some games that haven't been optimized yet, the GPU might not be able to run at peak performance. Multi card setups have a lot of trouble because the support isn't always top notch.

Also, yes I do think that another 570 would put me in line to take on his computer graphically. If i got another card just like mine, the airflow on it is great, and I could really overclock the hell out of it. My Don't really need to right now, I will wait til games get better and the 570 drops in price due to better cards out.

Other than that, he has me beat no matter what. He has a 6 core processor with hyperthreading. It is the extreme edition. He has liquid cooling to help his overclocks.

We both have similar hard drives and ram. So, it would be close on anything that doesn't stress the CPU and allow its extra cores to come into play.

My little budget beast has potential. It is a great price, powerful, and cheap. It has a logical upgrade path, and it will last for some time. When it slows, I can spend some money to put a little extra juice in it. It is a solid foundation to a very good computer that can last for some time. And that is what I wanted. Love it so much...

I really like his build. I also like how he put it together himself. With the ammount of money he spent, he probably could have talked whoever bought it into buying a pre-built alienware or something. I am proud that he decided to put it together himself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thinking about tearing rig down and painting interior today....but can't actually due to a foldathon


What foldathon? [email protected] chimp challenge? Didn't think that was for a while... Need to go check in with team MaximumPC sometime.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Anyways, I was looking to add some fans with LEDs to my case. Trouble is, I am having trouble with what I should buy for the front. It comes with 2 120mm fans, but it can be swapped for a single 200mm fan.

I have no idea which fans are good and which look good. Any advice?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Multi card setups have a lot of trouble because the support isn't always top notch.
> 
> I really like his build. I also like how he put it together himself.
> 
> Anyways, I was looking to add some fans with LEDs to my case. Trouble is, I am having trouble with what I should buy for the front. It comes with 2 120mm fans, but it can be swapped for a single 200mm fan.
> I have no idea which fans are good and which look good. Any advice?


Yes and No most games within the last 2-3 years work good with SLI but there are downfalls (Heat, Power, Driver issues)

His build is great but just saying not much use for the exrta grunt he has available.

People don't put there own computers together ? And they come onto this forum? Say it isn't so.

I hate to say it but building a PC nowdays from raw parts is the easiest it's been in history.

The stock red coolermaster 200mm fan looks good in the 912 case (mine came with it) also cause i drive my fans off a motherboard header when they slow down the LED's dim then when they speed up they go to full brightness Groovy







.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=11310


----------



## slighten

hi i would like to join your club as i just recently purchased a haf 922 for my new gaming rig still in the process


----------



## slighten

hi i would like to join your club as i just recently purchased a haf 922 for my new gaming rig still in the process


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Yes and No most games within the last 2-3 years work good with SLI but there are downfalls (Heat, Power, Driver issues)
> His build is great but just saying not much use for the exrta grunt he has available.
> People don't put there own computers together ? And they come onto this forum? Say it isn't so.
> I hate to say it but building a PC nowdays from raw parts is the easiest it's been in history.
> The stock red coolermaster 200mm fan looks good in the 912 case (mine came with it) also cause i drive my fans off a motherboard header when they slow down the LED's dim then when they speed up they go to full brightness Groovy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=11310


Mine is the HAF 912 without any LED fans standard. I got the 200mm Megaflow blue LED fan for the top and front, and 2 120 mm Sickleflow blue LED fans for the door and rear. I will also get a LED light bar at some point.

Good idea? Bad Idea/ bad parts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233&Tpk=haf%20912


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Would it be too much trouble to ask you to take a picture of it now with the fan filter on?


Here you go Keeganzero and to anyone else that's interested in putting a filter on the side of a 912

So the case never had a filter for the side fan, I ordered a Ebay special, Aluminium frame 140mm filter for like $5.

The holes are for 140mm fans but the Noctua NF-P14 FLX holes are 120mm so i drilled clearance holes in the mesh, and it all worked sweet.

Filter stops dust and quietened the air noise getting sucked through the standard perspex bars with minimal air flow loss.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Here you go Keeganzero and to anyone else that's interested in putting a filter on the side of a 912
> So the case never had a filter for the side fan, I ordered a Ebay special, Aluminium frame 140mm filter for like $5.
> The holes are for 140mm fans but the Noctua NF-P14 FLX holes are 120mm so i drilled clearance holes in the mesh, and it all worked sweet.
> Filter stops dust and quietened the air noise getting sucked through the standard perspex bars with minimal air flow loss.


Nice idea! How did you mount the 120mm fan on the side of your cards?


----------



## Ceadderman

@Pittster...









Why didn't you just mount the filter to the outside of the case and use screws and wing nuts or some other form to mount them would have preserved the integrity of the filter while allowing it to be easily removed for cleanings.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice idea! How did you mount the 120mm fan on the side of your cards?


So here is the rest of that story

I also had a spare 120mm cooler master fan from the rear of the case, so i decided to Velcro it to the side of my GPU's this bring temps down 5deg on the top card and 1 deg on the bottom.

I also have this fan running off a fan header via another Gelid Y-Splitter.

Basically i have 3x 3M Command picture frame holder Velcro things holding it onto the GPU's works awesome










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Pittster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just mount the filter to the outside of the case and use screws and wing nuts or some other form to mount them would have preserved the integrity of the filter while allowing it to be easily removed for cleanings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Basically using a bolt & nut style set-up had no advantage as I would still half to remove the side panel to clean the filter, yes the fan would not need to be removed but it takes me about 20sec to get the filter out. There is no integrity lost for filtration as the edge of the fan provides adequate pressure and creates a seal.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So here is the rest of that story
> I also had a spare 120mm cooler master fan from the rear of the case, so i decided to Velcro it to the side of my GPU's this bring temps down 5deg on the top card and 1 deg on the bottom.
> I also have this fan running off a fan header via another Gelid Y-Splitter.
> Basically i have 3x 3M Command picture frame holder Velcro things holding it onto the GPU's works awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically using a bolt & nut style set-up had no advantage as I would still half to remove the side panel to clean the filter, yes the fan would not need to be removed but it takes me about 20sec to get the filter out. There is no integrity lost for filtration as the edge of the fan provides adequate pressure and creates a seal.


This. It also looks alot cleaner rather then having the filter on the outside!


----------



## Jesse^_^

Heres my HAF912 Advance

DSCF0011.JPG 3861k .JPG file


DSCF0027.JPG 3723k .JPG file


----------



## EmeraldICE

Not sure if this has been posted before but it looks like CM finally made a 3.5" bay converter specifically for the HAF X.
About to order one myself









http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=748


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted before but it looks like CM finally made a 3.5" bay converter specifically for the HAF X.
> About to order one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=748


1 should be given to every owner of HAF X that requests it. Kindsa goofy they didn't have one in the box to begin with imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1 should be given to every owner of HAF X that requests it. Kindsa goofy they didn't have one in the box to begin with imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Totally agree. The shipping is pretty unbelievable. $10 for UPS Ground.


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Totally agree. The shipping is pretty unbelievable. $10 for UPS Ground.


I know, I tried to order a $5 cable from them and they wanted to charge me $10 plus CA tax.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1 should be given to every owner of HAF X that requests it. Kindsa goofy they didn't have one in the box to begin with imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


They didn't include one of those with the case? That IS really wierd.
They gave me one with the HAF932.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1 should be given to every owner of HAF X that requests it. Kindsa goofy they didn't have one in the box to begin with imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't include one of those with the case? That IS really wierd.
> They gave me one with the HAF932.
Click to expand...

Nope HAF X owners get the proverbial shaft where that plate is concerned cause everyone else gets one.









As much as the X costs that should be in the box too.









~Ceadder


----------



## Lucky 23

Hey guys i will be going the HAF club once i get everything switched over from my old case. I found someone locally selling a brand new HAF 932 black edition so i picked it up.

I was wondering if anyone sold the cable management grommets like the ones below for this case? I found a link showing that corsair does but i dont need that many and im not sure if they will fit.

http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html


----------



## slighten

hey guys jut a quick question can the haf 922 support 4 120 mm on the side panel or 2 as i am gonna buy some CM Red Led Fans .


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hey guys i will be going the HAF club once i get everything switched over from my old case. I found someone locally selling a brand new HAF 932 black edition so i picked it up.
> I was wondering if anyone sold the cable management grommets like the ones below for this case? I found a link showing that corsair does but i dont need that many and im not sure if they will fit.
> http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html


Oh wow, that'd be amazing! I'd pay $20 for that!


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slighten*
> 
> hey guys jut a quick question can the haf 922 support 4 120 mm on the side panel or 2 as i am gonna buy some CM Red Led Fans .


It only supports 2. The 932 supports 4.


----------



## slighten

thanks mate was getting a bit confused as everyone is putting different haf cases on this thread


----------



## Lucky 23

@ Matt - Performance pcs is selling that kit too, i was just hoping you could get them in singles instead of buying 10 of them
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31929


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't waste your money on those grommets guys. They don't work. If you want some way to disguise your cables might I suggest a plexi cover? Or a wood one wrapped in Carbon Fibre tape? I forget exactly why those won't work but I think it's cause they're too short. I'm not even certain that they're wide enough to mod a few together to fit correctly in the openings. Which would lead to a wasted $20. But all is not for naught...

You can just donate your $20 to me and I will find a great use for it.







lolz

~Ceadder


----------



## Lucky 23

I wasnt going to spend the money for those, i was just wondering if cooler master or someone sold singles for the 932.


----------



## keeganzero

I've been looking for rubber grommets for my 912 as well. Instead of spending the $$$ for grommets that may or may not fight properly, you can always make your own. I might try to make some in the future.

Here's a video of a guy making some. Not as high quality of the one's found on cases, but it gets the job done.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONJt8SM8t60&feature=relmfu


----------



## Lucky 23

I took all the fans out of my HAF932 and replaced them w/ led fans so im selling the stock ones if anyone is interested. Trying to sell as a package, all are brand new, 1cooler master 230mm red LED 110cfm, 1 cooler master 230mm black 110cfm, 1Cooler Master 140mm black 60cfm, and 1 scythe 120mm black 74cfm fan that came w/ my mugen 2 (used maybe 2 days max while i waited for my led fan). PM me if your interested.


----------



## kahboom

No haf x 942 case's in this club?


----------



## keeganzero

The 942 is also called the HAF-X


----------



## kahboom

oh add me please then,   just a few minor mods on the case


----------



## _REAPER_

I have done a few upgrades to my PC I will post them soon... Check the sig block for the updates... I am thinking I should get one more 580 3gb Classified though before I post..


----------



## iARDAs

Guys is a 932 a full tower case?

If yes and if i choose to buy it would i be safe for the next 5-6 years with that case?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys is a 932 a full tower case?
> If yes and if i choose to buy it would i be safe for the next 5-6 years with that case?


Yes it's a full tower, you probably want the Advanced one so you have 3.0. I've had my case for 12 months soon! I don't know if it'd last that long! But it's an awesome case!


----------



## Moneo

HAF 922


----------



## christpunchers

Okay guys, I'm officially p/o'ed about CM in general.

Opened up my brand new HAF X today, an apparent "refresh" where the USB 3 cables are soldered to the front IO. Thus there is no easy way to replace them with USB 2 cables (which was not included in my package) if you don't have a USB 3 motherboard.

So okay, I can solve this somehow by scouting for a USB 3 to USB 2 internal header adapter.

But what's the worst part???

CM's quality control; even with my motherboard perfectly flushed and secure, NONE of my expansion slot brackets will line up properly when installing a card. There is about a 1/4 inch gap between an installed PCI card and the case's expansion area where you have to screw the PCI bracket in. Yes, nearly 1/4 inch, I kid you not.

There is no way to secure even a single expansion card in any of the slots; you put enough pressure on a card, it just pops out.

To add insult to injury, even the motheboard's IO ports won't line up properly!

How can a nearly $200 product have such issues? Is it misaligned motherboard tray screws? Seems like this is a "common" issue now that I've googled it. This is my first and likely my last CM product.

The HAF X would be a great case for me, if it can actually function.

/rant


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hey guys i will be going the HAF club once i get everything switched over from my old case. I found someone locally selling a brand new HAF 932 black edition so i picked it up.
> I was wondering if anyone sold the cable management grommets like the ones below for this case? I found a link showing that corsair does but i dont need that many and im not sure if they will fit.
> http://www.corsair.com/rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html


Good luck with joining the club.
Our mod is non-existent


----------



## neSSa

Happy New Year! A little playing with yellow LEDs


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Good luck with joining the club.
> Our mod is non-existent


Oh well just though i would ask. I should have pics up soon. thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Very nice Nessa


----------



## neSSa

Thank you, the project is still under construction and there will be more work


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Happy New Year! A little playing with yellow LEDs


Very nice


----------



## neSSa

Thank you


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay guys, I'm officially p/o'ed about CM in general.
> 
> Opened up my brand new HAF X today, an apparent "refresh" where the USB 3 cables are soldered to the front IO. Thus there is no easy way to replace them with USB 2 cables (which was not included in my package) if you don't have a USB 3 motherboard.
> 
> So okay, I can solve this somehow by scouting for a USB 3 to USB 2 internal header adapter.
> 
> But what's the worst part???
> 
> *CM's quality control; even with my motherboard perfectly flushed and secure, NONE of my expansion slot brackets will line up properly when installing a card. There is about a 1/4 inch gap between an installed PCI card and the case's expansion area where you have to screw the PCI bracket in. Yes, nearly 1/4 inch, I kid you not.*
> 
> There is no way to secure even a single expansion card in any of the slots; you put enough pressure on a card, it just pops out.
> 
> To add insult to injury, even the motheboard's IO ports won't line up properly!
> 
> How can a nearly $200 product have such issues? Is it misaligned motherboard tray screws? Seems like this is a "common" issue now that I've googled it. This is my first and likely my last CM product.
> 
> The HAF X would be a great case for me, if it can actually function.
> 
> /rant


Like I tell everyone else that has this problem. Get some mainboard glass washers and put them between the standoffs and motherboard tray. Cooler Master is not the first manufacturer and they will not be the last that has a gap in their fitment.

I've owned several cases where I had to use glass washers to get things into proper position.

Generally cheap cases, but the fact is that when you build a lot of cases you're not going to get all of them to be 100% true leaving the factory. It's not now, nor ever going to happen. Best you can hope for is better than average that they are true. Besides that and metal flexes, even steel.









So get yourself some mainboard washers and call it good. I had to put 2 washers per standoff to get my GPU to seat properly.









~Ceadder


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay guys, I'm officially p/o'ed about CM in general.
> Opened up my brand new HAF X today, an apparent "refresh" where the USB 3 cables are soldered to the front IO. Thus there is no easy way to replace them with USB 2 cables (which was not included in my package) if you don't have a USB 3 motherboard.
> So okay, I can solve this somehow by scouting for a USB 3 to USB 2 internal header adapter.
> But what's the worst part???
> CM's quality control; even with my motherboard perfectly flushed and secure, NONE of my expansion slot brackets will line up properly when installing a card. There is about a 1/4 inch gap between an installed PCI card and the case's expansion area where you have to screw the PCI bracket in. Yes, nearly 1/4 inch, I kid you not.
> There is no way to secure even a single expansion card in any of the slots; you put enough pressure on a card, it just pops out.
> To add insult to injury, even the motheboard's IO ports won't line up properly!
> How can a nearly $200 product have such issues? Is it misaligned motherboard tray screws? Seems like this is a "common" issue now that I've googled it. This is my first and likely my last CM product.
> The HAF X would be a great case for me, if it can actually function.
> /rant


do you have pics of the issue at hand? its almost impossible for the atx holes on the board to be drilled in wrong. and post some pics of this cause we all like to see


----------



## swarm87

is the usb3 bracket on the 932 removable? i was thinking of switching it out for the included one with my mobo as it has an SSD mount instead of limiting myself to drives that come with mounting hardware(unless one of the adapters in the bays can be put in the fdd bay) also how common is this motherboard tray problem, does it only affect the hafX or the entire line; and where does one get mainboard washers


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> is the usb3 bracket on the 932 removable? i was thinking of switching it out for the included one with my mobo as it has an SSD mount instead of limiting myself to drives that come with mounting hardware(unless one of the adapters in the bays can be put in the fdd bay) also how common is this motherboard tray problem, does it only affect the hafX or the entire line; and where does one get mainboard washers


You can typically get them with any major system screw kit. You could buy them separately but then you'd be paying more for less.









Check Newegg, Jab-Tech, Amazon, just about everyone carries them in the full screw kits. They're terracotta colored and look like a regular washer only they're a touch more forgiving to the surface than a regular washer.









~Ceadder


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay guys, I'm officially p/o'ed about CM in general.
> Opened up my brand new HAF X today, an apparent "refresh" where the USB 3 cables are soldered to the front IO. Thus there is no easy way to replace them with USB 2 cables (which was not included in my package) if you don't have a USB 3 motherboard.
> So okay, I can solve this somehow by scouting for a USB 3 to USB 2 internal header adapter.
> But what's the worst part???
> CM's quality control; even with my motherboard perfectly flushed and secure, NONE of my expansion slot brackets will line up properly when installing a card. There is about a 1/4 inch gap between an installed PCI card and the case's expansion area where you have to screw the PCI bracket in. Yes, nearly 1/4 inch, I kid you not.
> There is no way to secure even a single expansion card in any of the slots; you put enough pressure on a card, it just pops out.
> To add insult to injury, even the motheboard's IO ports won't line up properly!
> How can a nearly $200 product have such issues? Is it misaligned motherboard tray screws? Seems like this is a "common" issue now that I've googled it. This is my first and likely my last CM product.
> The HAF X would be a great case for me, if it can actually function.
> /rant


I would send the case back for a replacement. What mobo do you have? Like previously stated, mistakes can happen at the factory. I have a HAF X and love it and had no problem with my mobo.

Just call CM for a RMA and send the thing back and get a replacement from CM.


----------



## Ceadderman

I would try the glass washers first.

RMA is great an all and I myself have done it a couple times. But the thing is you gotta pay shipping to get the item where it needs to go. Not too bad when dealing with a mainboard or Graphics card or some other internal component.

A case however is not gonna be cheap. Do everything you can to minimize that shipping cost. Including looking for cheap fixes to get it working. I can't imagine a big heavy case like the HAF X would be a cheap shipping cost. That's where vendors have it over us little guy is that they can work a deal with Shipping Companies to get their costs down. We can't do that and are on the hook if we have an issue such as this. Try the washers first. If they don't work then talk to CM and see if they can send you a shipping label. They know how much a HAF X weighs so that should be something they can work with the customer to make them happy. They can absorb that loss quite well I imagine considering how much they charge for CM items at the CM Store and how much their markup on shipping is.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> is the usb3 bracket on the 932 removable? i was thinking of switching it out for the included one with my mobo as it has an SSD mount instead of limiting myself to drives that come with mounting hardware(unless one of the adapters in the bays can be put in the fdd bay) also how common is this motherboard tray problem, does it only affect the hafX or the entire line; and where does one get mainboard washers
> 
> 
> 
> You can typically get them with any major system screw kit. You could buy them separately but then you'd be paying more for less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check Newegg, Jab-Tech, Amazon, just about everyone carries them in the full screw kits. They're terracotta colored and look like a regular washer only they're a touch more forgiving to the surface than a regular washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

found them at tigetdirect http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1798812 pack of 50 for 2.99 cost 10 with shipping; is there a way to tell if you need them as i do not have my motherboard yet(waiting for tax return to order the rest of my parts, only got the case early because of a killer black friday sale) like making a cardboard atx template. am i just being paranoid or is this a widespread issue .


----------



## christpunchers

I'm trying to get it RMA'ed through the store that I got the case from. Hopefully I can get a working case in return or be allowed to refund the case.

Judging from all the complaints about CM's (lack of) customers service, I'd like to avoid CM's RMA system as much as possible.

Right now the case will not allow me mount expansion cards into any of the slots. The gap between a card's PCI bracket and the case is simply too large.

In comparison, all the cards I have tested the HAF X with (2 video cards and one Auzentech sound card) fits into a Lian Li's A71B perfectly:


----------



## christpunchers

I'm not sure if it is the ATX holes that are not in the right positions or perhaps the tray itself... it is likely to be poor construction of the case overall that is the issue.


----------



## liberato87




----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87*


Nice setup! No water-cooled graphics cards?
Awesome color scheme!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> is the usb3 bracket on the 932 removable? i was thinking of switching it out for the included one with my mobo as it has an SSD mount instead of limiting myself to drives that come with mounting hardware(unless one of the adapters in the bays can be put in the fdd bay) also how common is this motherboard tray problem, does it only affect the hafX or the entire line; and where does one get mainboard washers
> 
> 
> 
> You can typically get them with any major system screw kit. You could buy them separately but then you'd be paying more for less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check Newegg, Jab-Tech, Amazon, just about everyone carries them in the full screw kits. They're terracotta colored and look like a regular washer only they're a touch more forgiving to the surface than a regular washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> found them at tigetdirect http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1798812 pack of 50 for 2.99 cost 10 with shipping; is there a way to tell if you need them as i do not have my motherboard yet(waiting for tax return to order the rest of my parts, only got the case early because of a killer black friday sale) like making a cardboard atx template. am i just being paranoid or is this a widespread issue .
Click to expand...

It's not really a widespread issue but it does happen and it's not localized to one specific manufacturer. $2.99 is a hell of a deal for qty of 50. Peace of mind is priceless. If nothing else you have them for JiC and won't have to buy anymore so long as you're building systems.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'm not sure if it is the ATX holes that are not in the right positions or perhaps the tray itself... it is likely to be poor construction of the case overall that is the issue.


Dude, maybe it's just me but is your back plate all the way in? You should be able to move your board at least a little bit to get it to suck up to the back of the case so your I/O devices plug in cleanly.

Before you RMA, if you have another Mainboard handy try mounting it in place to see if maybe it's your board and not the case. I seriously don't see a HAF being that shoddy unless there is a factor not considered during your build. I'm not saying you're wrong and I'm not second guessing your experience or knowledge but I can see a gap that should be able to be closed between the back of the case and the mainboard.









*Edit* Hur Dur...









Nvm the area I am looking at is the I/O plate gaps. Try loosening the screws and giving the board a little pressure on the lower right hand corner. That should suck it in enough to get your board true. It may take a little more pressure than you're comfortable with but just use your hand and keep the screw driver handy to cinch up the center mounting screw. When I first installed this board in my system I noticed this to be an issue. But it's more the board than the case imho. It could be one of your I/O connection towers isn't seated fully pushing on the backing plate as well. If you can't get it to seat while it's there try pulling the board and rechecking to make sure it fits in the back plate with some gap for clearance issues.

Don't just RMA the case w/o first knowing that you've covered all the bases. Otherwise you may be in for this again, regardless of Case.









~Ceadder


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'm trying to get it RMA'ed through the store that I got the case from. Hopefully I can get a working case in return or be allowed to refund the case.
> Judging from all the complaints about CM's (lack of) customers service, I'd like to avoid CM's RMA system as much as possible.
> Right now the case will not allow me mount expansion cards into any of the slots. The gap between a card's PCI bracket and the case is simply too large.
> In comparison, all the cards I have tested the HAF X with (2 video cards and one Auzentech sound card) fits into a Lian Li's A71B perfectly:


Man. I have this EXACT problem with my new HAF X. I wonder if there's been a bad shipment...
Your pics look exactly like mine. I managed to squeeze in my GPU by flexing the back of the case but it was pretty difficult.. I can't get my soundcard secured at all though.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's not really a widespread issue but it does happen and it's not localized to one specific manufacturer. $2.99 is a hell of a deal for qty of 50. Peace of mind is priceless. If nothing else you have them for JiC and won't have to buy anymore so long as you're building systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, maybe it's just me but is your back plate all the way in? You should be able to move your board at least a little bit to get it to suck up to the back of the case so your I/O devices plug in cleanly.
> Before you RMA, if you have another Mainboard handy try mounting it in place to see if maybe it's your board and not the case. I seriously don't see a HAF being that shoddy unless there is a factor not considered during your build. I'm not saying you're wrong and I'm not second guessing your experience or knowledge but I can see a gap that should be able to be closed between the back of the case and the mainboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* Hur Dur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvm the area I am looking at is the I/O plate gaps. Try loosening the screws and giving the board a little pressure on the lower right hand corner. That should suck it in enough to get your board true. It may take a little more pressure than you're comfortable with but just use your hand and keep the screw driver handy to cinch up the center mounting screw. When I first installed this board in my system I noticed this to be an issue. But it's more the board than the case imho. It could be one of your I/O connection towers isn't seated fully pushing on the backing plate as well. If you can't get it to seat while it's there try pulling the board and rechecking to make sure it fits in the back plate with some gap for clearance issues.
> Don't just RMA the case w/o first knowing that you've covered all the bases. Otherwise you may be in for this again, regardless of Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I don't even have the I/O back plate on.

Anyways I will mount my AM3 board and see what happens. Doubt it is my Asus 1366 MB though... because it was in the Lian-Li case prior to the HAF X.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Man. I have this EXACT problem with my new HAF X. I wonder if there's been a bad shipment...
> Your pics look exactly like mine. I managed to squeeze in my GPU by flexing the back of the case but it was pretty difficult.. I can't get my soundcard secured at all though.


Yep, my soundcard cannot be secure either, no matter which slot I try them in. Can't even put a GPU in either, the screw holes of the bracket and cases are too far from each other.

Even if I somehow bend the bracket and get it to screw on, I can't even get a DVI connector to properly screw onto the card's DVI port because the card would still be too far in the case's slot.

Seems like a bad batch to me.


----------



## steven88

I heard of issues with CM sending refurbished units for RMA...and those refurbished units STILL HAVE issues as well....pretty pathetic

cooler master's customer service is an absolute joke...I doubt service will get any better either...since all they care about is money, and I'm sure they sell tons of stuff


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice setup! No water-cooled graphics cards?
> Awesome color scheme!


thank you my friend!
no water-cooled vga... YET!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> 
> 
> *Seems like a bad batch to me*.
Click to expand...

Entirely possible. I just thought that maybe it's best to pull out all the stops when building a system. The expense for parts is only one way of doing that. The satisfaction I get from figuring out the issue not withstanding of course.

Sorry you guys are having these issues. There have been more than enough sold where that issue is non-existent for the most part. All you need is wade through the umpteen hundered pages or so to see that.

Where did you guys buy your HAFs'? I'm not sure that it will, but it *could* make a difference.









~Ceadder


----------



## firestorm1

everything fit like a glove inside my haf x. the only thing i have a problem with is my rear exhaust fan died today. less than a month after getting this case. not going to complain, as i knew these fans are junk anyways. i found an old thermalright ty-140 i forgot i had and put that in.

if anyone was wondering if thermalrights fans fit in our case, they do. just barely.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Entirely possible. I just thought that maybe it's best to pull out all the stops when building a system. The expense for parts is only one way of doing that. The satisfaction I get from figuring out the issue not withstanding of course.
> Sorry you guys are having these issues. There have been more than enough sold where that issue is non-existent for the most part. All you need is wade through the umpteen hundered pages or so to see that.
> Where did you guys buy your HAFs'? I'm not sure that it will, but it *could* make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


this isn't a wide spread issue...but at the same time it isn't isolated either.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Man. I have this EXACT problem with my new HAF X. I wonder if there's been a bad shipment...
> Your pics look exactly like mine. I managed to squeeze in my GPU by flexing the back of the case but it was pretty difficult.. I can't get my soundcard secured at all though.


Same. I get this with every case i have. Am sure it is the cards too! But the cards still go into the slot so no worries.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

that gap in the pic is somthing i had in the past with other cases but i hardly would call it a major problem..
if it was obv damaged or so, then i would throw a hissy fit over it . _trust me, dont stress over it bro like i did, that would drive me nuts and not worth the frustration._

when u put in a exp card in a slot (isa/pci agp pce-e etc ) its gonna be off as u can wiggle side to side ( thats normal when inserting cards thats not tied down ), its not gonna be straight upright 100% of the time. it will only be straight when you wiggle it sideways into position where it lines up with the holes to where u put in a thumbscrew.

just move it sideways a lilbit and put in the thumscrew and screw it in righty tighty


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> that gap in the pic is somthing i had in the past with other cases but i hardly would call it a major problem..
> if it was obv damaged or so, then i would throw a hissy fit over it . _trust me, dont stress over it bro like i did, that would drive me nuts and not worth the frustration._
> when u put in a exp card in a slot (isa/pci agp pce-e etc ) its gonna be off as u can wiggle side to side ( thats normal when inserting cards thats not tied down ), its not gonna be straight upright 100% of the time. it will only be straight when you wiggle it sideways into position where it lines up with the holes to where u put in a thumbscrew.
> just move it sideways a lilbit and put in the thumscrew and screw it in righty tighty


I think what he meant was he tried that and it popped out of the PCI slot.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> that gap in the pic is somthing i had in the past with other cases but i hardly would call it a major problem..
> if it was obv damaged or so, then i would throw a hissy fit over it . _trust me, dont stress over it bro like i did, that would drive me nuts and not worth the frustration._
> when u put in a exp card in a slot (isa/pci agp pce-e etc ) its gonna be off as u can wiggle side to side ( thats normal when inserting cards thats not tied down ), its not gonna be straight upright 100% of the time. it will only be straight when you wiggle it sideways into position where it lines up with the holes to where u put in a thumbscrew.
> just move it sideways a lilbit and put in the thumscrew and screw it in righty tighty


I agree with you, there will always likely be some small degree of misalignment.

But that pic you highlighted is the Lian Li case, not the HAF X.

The HAF X being steel, can't really bent to get it in closer position to the PCI cards.

The Lian Li being aluminum, can be flex slightly to get the screws in, though the case is nowhere near as badly misaligned as my HAF X to begin with.

Either way, the photos that I took don't really show all the details. But I can assure you, the gap between a card's bracket and the HAF X is simply too wide.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I think what he meant was he tried that and it popped out of the PCI slot.


Try as I might, no amount of wiggling or pushing or pulling will get the card to line up with the screw holes of the case.

I've tried with 2 HD5830 cards, one GTX 580, one Auzentech Forte... none of them will even be in a position where I can even get a single screw to go in.

I'm not saying that this is a widespread problem, because that would be a ridiculous assumption.

I'm just saying that a case like this should have never made it out of the factory in the first place.


----------



## CJL

I also had alignment issues when i got my X. I was changing over from a 932. I have never seen anything like this before, whether it was a cheap case or a more high end one and whether it was a 10$ exp card or a 1000$ card. I RMAd the case after providing pictures to the seller and they exchanged it for me but i must say that although the second case was better it was still off.

It's worst with x1 cards. I have a TV tuner and for a while it was not being detected upon boot-up, so i had to shut down and wiggle and even bend the card bracket and try and get it to sit good enough for it to get detected. In hind sight i should have not settled for this second case. I didn't even think of using washers. In my mind i was like "isn't ATX a standard? aren't all the different distances and measurements supposed to be compatible and equal across all products?". I will be water cooling my system soon and might try some washers and see how it goes, if i'm in the mood to rip out the mobo.

So bad batch? Quality control? Fine. It just sucks though., when i was working in a 15$ case a while back and everything fit so well that even Mike Holmes couldn't have made it better.











Tried the mobo in my 932


----------



## swarm87

if you still have your box post your lot # and where you bought it from so others can compare whether or not it was a bad batch or just random screw ups


----------



## deviot

Omg i thought i was the only one that had that problem with my haf x
I had to dissasemble my entire pc and bash the back of the case in Just to get my gpu to bolt in as it should
Very dissapointing this was my first coolermaster product and i wasnt very impressed

never had that problem with any other case my antec's fit perfectly

I bought my haf x at NCIX


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

@cjl, i see ur point bro.. that is bad dude.. now that iwould ***** at cm for a replacement

@christpunchers... after seeing that other pic as a ref, i believe you now... makes me not wanna by a haf x now


----------



## Ceadderman

Yikes that is morbidly ugly.









I apologize if I said anything untoward your issue. I'm in agreement that it must be a bad batch, but I thought they checked their cases for tolerance before they let a batch out. It's what I would do. I don't know how the HAF X comes but the 932 has a full size tray map with suggestions which cables go where printed on it and it's taped to the Mainboard tray. You kinda wonder if they even bothered in this instance.









Glass washers ain't gonna help that.









~Ceadder


----------



## christpunchers

Tested my HAF X using an AM3 board, the same alignment issue repeated itself:


----------



## swarm87

not trying to be stupid here, but you missed a screw on the bottom of your mobo ; might add the leverage to align the slots


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> not trying to be stupid here, but you missed a screw on the bottom of your mobo ; might add the leverage to align the slots


Nope, that's not a screw hole.

Many motherboards have little large holes in the corners that are not part of the 9 regular ATX screw holes.

http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/msi/790fx-gd70/board.jpg

Look at the bottom left corner and the upper left corner of that large pic.


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Nope, that's not a screw hole.
> Many motherboards have little large holes in the corners that are not part of the 9 regular ATX screw holes.
> http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/msi/790fx-gd70/board.jpg
> Look at the bottom left corner and the upper left corner of that large pic.


i was talking about the one with the "teeth" slightly above the "naked" ones in the corner above the caps across from the blue pci slot


----------



## jpsika08

+1 With Swarm87, it seems it's the middle line scre, the one most near the backplates.









Also, I too had the same problem when installing my videocard, I had to force it to screw it in place.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Did you get your HAF x case at NCIX?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Nope, that's not a screw hole.
> Many motherboards have little large holes in the corners that are not part of the 9 regular ATX screw holes.
> http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/msi/790fx-gd70/board.jpg
> Look at the bottom left corner and the upper left corner of that large pic.
> 
> 
> 
> i was talking about the one with the "teeth" slightly above the "naked" ones in the corner above the caps across from the blue pci slot
Click to expand...

Oh good, I thought I needed to rush to the Optometrist to get an emergency pair of spectacles.









May not amount to much but...

~Ceadder


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> i was talking about the one with the "teeth" slightly above the "naked" ones in the corner above the caps across from the blue pci slot


Trust me, all the motherboard was screwed in as securely as possible in all 9 spots. Those photos are not of the best quality, so it might look like there's a loose screw but there wasn't


----------



## christpunchers

Yes, I got my HAF X from NCIX.

And it seems like a few others here receive their cases from them too.

All a matter of luck, I guess.


----------



## jpsika08

I got mine from Amazon.com so it's not a batch but a production problem maybe?


----------



## Thewizard6985

got my case from newegg.com


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpsika08*
> 
> I got mine from Amazon.com so it's not a batch but a production problem maybe?


me too should i be worried?


----------



## jpsika08

Nah, I think it's only a minor flaw without any major consequence.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpsika08*
> 
> Nah, I think it's only a minor flaw without any major consequence.


May be a minor problem depending on the degree of misalignment, but for guys like me who can't even get a single card into the case... it's a pretty major issue. It's not like a cosmetic scratch or something of that effect that you can ignore or fix with a bit of care; this issue makes a computer completely unusable and very costly to RMA... not to mention time and effort lost trying to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm wondering if some fool didn't stack something heavy on a stack of those panels. Those things aren't the stiffest of panels in the first place. Either that or their supplier is borking them up before shipment. There is a reason that we may just not be seeing here. I've a mind that it's a supplier issue because the number of OCN members with this issue is more than the statistical probability for an employee stacking something of weight on the wrong boxes would bear out. Meaning that one or two OCN members MAY run into this problem. Where as we're over the one or two limitation. Bad run I think.

I really would like to know how many owners of a CM case have run into this issue. Not just HAF X, but through their entire product lineup.









~Ceadder


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Did you get your HAF x case at NCIX?


Yes.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> May be a minor problem depending on the degree of misalignment, but for guys like me who can't even get a single card into the case... it's a pretty major issue. It's not like a cosmetic scratch or something of that effect that you can ignore or fix with a bit of care; this issue makes a computer completely unusable and very costly to RMA... not to mention time and effort lost trying to troubleshoot it.


completely agreed...i'm sure its a small percentage of haf x owners...when you take the WHOLE figure of haf x's sold....but nevertheless, it makes a computer completely inop by not allowing a graphics card installed

and no we are not going to use on board graphics...who the hell is going to by a haf x just to use HD3000 for gaming?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm wondering if some fool didn't stack something heavy on a stack of those panels. Those things aren't the stiffest of panels in the first place. Either that or their supplier is borking them up before shipment. There is a reason that we may just not be seeing here. I've a mind that it's a supplier issue because the number of OCN members with this issue is more than the statistical probability for an employee stacking something of weight on the wrong boxes would bear out. Meaning that one or two OCN members MAY run into this problem. Where as we're over the one or two limitation. Bad run I think.
> I really would like to know how many owners of a CM case have run into this issue. Not just HAF X, but through their entire product lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


as far as i know, this is just a haf x issue....912 922 932 are just fine


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I got my HAF 912 from NCIX mid November and it was fine. The door had a tiny chip in the paint along the top edge, but a sharpie or something can fix that.


----------



## R4MP4G3

Finally finished Shellshock. I'm pretty happy with the way she looks


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks sick man


----------



## mdobri

Hi ,
I'm new here, so please add me!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I like it, pics of the side?


----------



## keeganzero

A Floppy Disk drive on a HAF 912? That's got to be a first.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

There is nothing quite like antiquated technology, kinda like those cute little Phenom chips from AMD.

lol (jk)


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my back up rig Can I be in the club?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Of course you can! We just don't have anybody atm who is coming in to take roll. So the club is kinda... walk in un-noticed or something.

I like your rig, but can we do something about that cable management? Hiding wires makes it look pretty!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Of course you can! We just don't have anybody atm who is coming in to take roll. So the club is kinda... walk in un-noticed or something.
> I like your rig, but can we do something about that cable management? Hiding wires makes it look pretty!


lol thanks used to have i5 and 2 570's in it but moved that to 500r and make a back up rig







the cables arnt long enough though


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> A Floppy Disk drive on a HAF 912? That's got to be a first.


I used to have a floppy drive in my 912 before the upgrades, used it to update BIOS and everything. Thought it was funny that my 890gpa-ud3h had the 34-pin to begin with, so I used it.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I used to have a floppy drive in my 912 before the upgrades, used it to update BIOS and everything. Thought it was funny that my 890gpa-ud3h had the 34-pin to begin with, so I used it.


Using a floppy drive in 2012.
It's like using it in 2011, just well in 2012


----------



## mdobri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Using a floppy drive in 2012.
> It's like using it in 2011, just well in 2012


I still have some floppy disks with bios update and some backups. That's way i put the floppy drive in the case. Looks funny and it's still usefull for some apps.






















Vote it !!!


----------



## jpsika08

Here comes the dumbest question of 2,012, can I OC my CPU (i7 3960x) with just the stock HAF-X Fans? I'm cooling the CPU with Corsair H100 but really don't know if its possible, sorry for the n00b question.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpsika08*
> 
> Here comes the dumbest question of 2,012, can I OC my CPU (i7 3960x) with just the stock HAF-X Fans? I'm cooling the CPU with Corsair H100 but really don't know if its possible, sorry for the n00b question.


You mean rely on the haf-x fans to cool the rad? No. It would not do much for you. can't you just use the stock corsair fans then use the haf-x fans for airflow as intended?


----------



## jpsika08

Thanks Bradley,
No, I'm even changing the Corsair H100 fans from two to four PWM fans so I can hook them up to the mother board instead of the Corsair head.
As of now, I'm using the Corsair stock fans to cool the Radiator and the Haf-X fans for airflow, my question is, would this suffice to OC my CPU without damaging it?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpsika08*
> 
> Thanks Bradley,
> No, I'm even changing the Corsair H100 fans from two to four PWM fans so I can hook them up to the mother board instead of the Corsair head.
> As of now, I'm using the Corsair stock fans to cool the Radiator and the Haf-X fans for airflow, my question is, would this suffice to OC my CPU without damaging it?


What 4 fans are you getting?
When you connect them, have 4 fans on the rad, attached to the top area of the HAF-X case. Corsair say to have cool air blowing into the rad from the outside (As intake).


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

floppy cable is backwards lol


----------



## jpsika08

Bradley,
These are the 4 fans I'm planning on installing on the Rad:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13534/fan-887/Phobya_120mm_x_25mm_Nano-2G_1500rpm_PWM_Fan_-_Red_LED.html?id=M9cQKWVm&mv_pc=145

2 on top of the HAF-X case and the other 2 inside the case, all four of them blowing into the case.

I read good reviews of these, what do you think?


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Happy New Year! A little playing with yellow LEDs


Wow that is Soooooo BEAUTIFUL!







You take awesome pics too.









On a side note, I think your rad needs a little more breathing room on the intake side.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*


Jeeez. Look at that gap.
Mine is about half that, but it's still enough to where I can't secure my cards.
I got my case from newegg.com.
I wish I still had the box so I could just the lot number.
Makes me feel a bit better that I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Maybe you can find your case's serial number? Must be on the case... And from that they can probably find a lot number.

But I would definitely get in touch with the place you bought it first, see if they will RMA if for free. If not, contact Cooler Master and act smitten with their product, making sure you upgraded from your old Antec Lanboy to this case and was disappointed in how your cards don't fit. (very casually mention their competitors and the good experience you had with them in a very quick way. Must make sure you don't seem like you are doing it on purpose, but be sure they get the point that you got a good experience from a competitor.)


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Maybe you can find your case's serial number? Must be on the case... And from that they can probably find a lot number.
> But I would definitely get in touch with the place you bought it first, see if they will RMA if for free. If not, contact Cooler Master and act smitten with their product, making sure you upgraded from your old Antec Lanboy to this case and was disappointed in how your cards don't fit. (very casually mention their competitors and the good experience you had with them in a very quick way. Must make sure you don't seem like you are doing it on purpose, but be sure they get the point that you got a good experience from a competitor.)


I'll check out the serial number in a bit. I think there is a number on the rear of the case but I'm not sure if that is the right number.

NCIX ((Chris, Ryuji & co.) were cool enough to grant me a full refund and free shipping for the return. But I'm not about to take another HAF X lotto again, so now I have to find a new case.

I still really like the design of the HAF X; it's got great airflow yet does the job with relative quietness due to its large fans. But the lack of quality control and the cheapness of the materials ruined the deal for me (too much plastic!). If Lian-Li can offer the all aluminum A71F at around $200, I'm sure CM can do the same.

Prior to discovering my case's misalignment problem, I inquired CM about some sort of internal USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter because I don't want to waste the front 3.0 ports (I don't have a USB 3.0 mobo). The CM rep told me that such an adapter does not exist, believe it or not. Yet if you look at some of the recent tech news, Antec who offer such adapters for free to their customers so they can utilize all of their front USB ports. Lian-Li ships these 3.0 to 2.0 converters with many of their cases. And I think Silverstone included them too in their recent products.

Seeing that I will no longer use the HAF X anyways, I told the CM rep about the misalignment defect and gave him ample evidence to it not being an isolated issue (well, it only takes 2 minutes to see how widespread the issue is through google). I emphasize their need as a responsible brand to at least investigate and to issue a recall if it is indeed a bad batch so that future customers don't need to go through such headaches. But knowing how CM dodgy their customer service is, I doubt there will be any productive to come out of this.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Sorry to see you leave the community. Best wishes on your journey!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'll check out the serial number in a bit. I think there is a number on the rear of the case but I'm not sure if that is the right number.
> NCIX ((Chris, Ryuji & co.) were cool enough to grant me a full refund and free shipping for the return. But I'm not about to take another HAF X lotto again, so now I have to find a new case.
> I still really like the design of the HAF X; it's got great airflow yet does the job with relative quietness due to its large fans. But the lack of quality control and the cheapness of the materials ruined the deal for me (too much plastic!). If Lian-Li can offer the all aluminum A71F at around $200, I'm sure CM can do the same.
> Prior to discovering my case's misalignment problem, I inquired CM about some sort of internal USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter because I don't want to waste the front 3.0 ports (I don't have a USB 3.0 mobo). The CM rep told me that such an adapter does not exist, believe it or not. Yet if you look at some of the recent tech news, Antec who offer such adapters for free to their customers so they can utilize all of their front USB ports. Lian-Li ships these 3.0 to 2.0 converters with many of their cases. And I think Silverstone included them too in their recent products.
> Seeing that I will no longer use the HAF X anyways, I told the CM rep about the misalignment defect and gave him ample evidence to it not being an isolated issue (well, it only takes 2 minutes to see how widespread the issue is through google). I emphasize their need as a responsible brand to at least investigate and to issue a recall if it is indeed a bad batch so that future customers don't need to go through such headaches. But knowing how CM dodgy their customer service is, I doubt there will be any productive to come out of this.


i absolutely agree...and you know what? they most likely won't do anything either...i heard cooler master's customer service is non existent

probably because they are too busy making money too worry about good service...kinda like how Steam is...if anybody has used Steam support, you know they take FOREVER to respond (they only use e-mail) and when they do respond, they will pretty much shove you off to another 3rd party tech support


----------



## firestorm1

thats not true. ive been in contact with their CS quite a few times and they have responded pretty fast. this last time, i had to to email them about the wheels on my case. CM was quick to respond to my email and i had my new set of wheels 4 days later.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I thought steam was a lot better tech support than some. Bethesda is the worst tech support imaginable. I don't think you can email them, and when I had trouble with Fallout: New Vegas about a week ago, I found that they failed so bad. They list of common problems didn't mention crashing but once (because Bethesda games _never_ crash), and that was in game and some point. I couldn't get in game, and they had no way to figure out the problem. I basically went around the web to get tech support. It was finally solved with a driver reinstall (same driver, reinstalled fixed the problem. Okay...).

Skyrim didn't work on launch either. I had to change my PC's audio settings for it to work. And my memories of Oblivion are of very unstable gameplay.

Asus is another bad tech support site. I was having trouble with my GTX 570 I bought from them, it was having trouble. They sent me an email as follows:
"Dear Valued Customer,
Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
Please take out your graphic card, try to clean its golden connectors with a rubber, check if there is any hardware issue, and then reseat it back tightly.If convenient, you may reinstall clean OS. Please just install the least/basic applications. It may check if the issue caused by software conflict or not. Otherwise please change this card to another PC to test."

Yes, he said clean it with a rubber. The email said that, and the copy of the conversation on the site said the exact same thing. I email them back saying I had reinstalled Windows and the problem still persisted, but they never sent anything back. I only made it out of that because nVidia kept sending replies to me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Rubber is British slang for "Eraser". But I did get a kick out of you posting that a few pages back. My inner smart ass immediately thought... "new, in use or soiled?"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeez. Look at that gap.
> Mine is about half that, but it's still enough to where I can't secure my cards.
> I got my case from newegg.com.
> I wish I still had the box so I could just the lot number.
> Makes me feel a bit better that I'm not the only one with this problem.
Click to expand...

Should be a bar code on the back of rear panel of the your case bro. The Lot # will be printed on the bottom of it.









@firestorm... CMs' customer service is spotty at best imho. I got my case with the DoA LED lights. I had to wait over a month to get the panel and only got it cause I was Hot and lit into em on the phone about it. They don't email you to let you know if they've even addressed the complaint and the guy on the other end while helpful seemed pretty blase about the whole thing. So I'm glad you had your issue dealt with immediately but my Issue was reported in April or May and didn't get resolved til about July. I posted ranted about it here in this thread.

I love my choice of case but I dread talking to their CS department should I ever have another complaint in the future about any product in their lineup.









~Ceadder


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber is British slang for "Eraser". But I did get a kick out of you posting that a few pages back. My inner smart ass immediately thought... "new, in use or soiled?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a bar code on the back of rear panel of the your case bro. The Lot # will be printed on the bottom of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ahh. Can't believe I missed that.
Mine's RC942KKN31114200204


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

What, they outsourced tech support to the _United Kingdom_?

Also, is that the correct way to clean the connectors on a GPU if you need to clean them? With an eraser?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> What, they outsourced tech support to the _United Kingdom_?
> 
> Also, is that the correct way to clean the connectors on a GPU if you need to clean them? With an eraser?


Old builders trick. Sometimes GPUs' come out of the factory with some kind of film on them. An eraser is supposed to take it off without removing the gold plating. It could be the Flux used in the manufacturing process.









And I think dude dropped "Eraser" unintentionally from his reply. That's what it looks like to me anyway. It was email though so it could have been India or Hong Kong which still somewhat speak the British Dialect of English. It could have been anywhere really.









~Ceadder


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Wow that is Soooooo BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take awesome pics too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I think your rad needs a little more breathing room on the intake side.


Thank you, and I am of the same opinion, but for now because this project is not completed in full:thumb:


----------



## raisethe3

Quick question, does the HAF 922 comes with the side fan?

I need to know before upgrading my Antec 300. Thank you!!!!


----------



## GAMERIG

_Click_~>*20th ANNIVERSARY*!!!


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quick question, does the HAF 922 comes with the side fan?
> I need to know before upgrading my Antec 300. Thank you!!!!


I do not think that it does. Here is a pictures of one fresh out of the box: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/HAF_922/images/casenew.jpg


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> I do not think that it does. Here is a pictures of one fresh out of the box: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/HAF_922/images/casenew.jpg


Maybe perhaps a 922 owners here could confirm?

Thanks for the reply. Looks like I'll have to buy the fans separately for it then. +1


----------



## Moneo

It does not come with a side fan, but I wouldn't recommend this case. I would get a 912 Advanced.


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> It does not come with a side fan, but I wouldn't recommend this case. I would get a 912 Advanced.


Seconded. I love my 912.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> It does not come with a side fan, but I wouldn't recommend this case. I would get a 912 Advanced.


But the 912 is a bit too small.


----------



## firestorm1

quick question about the front intake fan. if i remove that pos, what size fan can i put its spot? i dont need anything that size. will a 140mm fan work?


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> But the 912 is a bit too small.


The 922 is actually only slightly larger then the 912

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/img0793z.jpg


----------



## Moneo

Well it's up to you, but I completely regret buying my 922.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Well it's up to you, but I completely regret buying my 922.


how come?


----------



## christpunchers

Alright, took down my HAF X's serial number: RC942KKN11114500730.


----------



## keeganzero

Don't know if it's a great idea to post your serial number online.


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how come?


The 912 has better cable management and a removable HDD cage. Plus it's cheaper. For me, It's either go with the 912 for a mid-sized case, or go HAF-X for full-size.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> The 912 has better cable management and a removable HDD cage. Plus it's cheaper. For me, It's either go with the 912 for a mid-sized case, or go HAF-X for full-size.


I have the 912,haf x and 500r and 650D and i like the 912 and 500r the best


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> But the 912 is a bit too small.


I fit a cooler master haf 212+ and a gtx 570 in it. It is plenty big enough.

It fits the 570 gtx with the removable cage in (just), and without it it will fit any card you desire.


----------



## OverClocker55

PS: this was like 4 month ago Anyone want me to prove that the HAF 912 is huge???? also I wasnt was much of a geek and i though running black ops was load. so dont make fun of me(


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I noticed you said 570 SLI, and in your new build you only have a gtx 9500? Some splainin, please?

Also, people have said my computer tower is huge. It really is very large. I can fit my friends tower in my tower... The only thing that will not fit into my case is my monitor (23" of glorious Skyrim style dragons man.).

Edit: But if you plan to get LEDs and such with the case but are fine with stock fans, get the HAF 912 advance (I think that is the one, either that or the plus, one of them has a glass window and LEDs on the fans.)


----------



## keeganzero

"And I was like what the ****, this is crazy"


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I noticed you said 570 SLI, and in your new build you only have a gtx 9500? Some splainin, please?
> Also, people have said my computer tower is huge. It really is very large. I can fit my friends tower in my tower... The only thing that will not fit into my case is my monitor (23" of glorious Skyrim style dragons man.).


lol my cOol white is my main build. sold my gtx 570's for 600 and im geting 7970 or 7990. also cOol bLaCk is my lan pc for going to my freinds house. If u want me to talk and show u my voice then sure go ahead and steam chat.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> "And I was like what the ****, this is crazy"


lol my voice is now deeper


----------



## FannBlade

What's up gang? Be gone for a long time looks like things still kicking here.


----------



## DUpgrade

OverClocker55 good review video for the CM HAF 912. Love the lego PC that's awesome.

I just transplanted my rig into a HAF 912 I got at a steal ($45) and moved some fans around, put the stock ones up top and my Ultra as exhaust and added a big 200m CM fan for the front. It's basically a HAF 912+ except it's not black inside. My temps have gone way down too. Getting 28c idle and 58c load (down from 36c idol/74c load) using a Hyper 212+ with push/pull fan setup. I'm only using a single 6870 for now but it's runing 52c on load, down from slightly over 60c. I'd like to join the club and promote this cool case as well. Pictures to follow once I have access to the camera to take them and update my sig rig details.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> The 922 is actually only slightly larger then the 912
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/img0793z.jpg


Oh wow, thank you for that picture. Kind of give me a sense of an idea. The comparison is makes sense now. But wouldn't the 922 be more ideal especially when installing more HDD? I plan to have 4 in my build along with SLI. I can imagine it might be tight if I were to go with the 912?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> OverClocker55 good review video for the CM HAF 912. Love the lego PC that's awesome.
> I just transplanted my rig into a HAF 912 I got at a steal ($45) and moved some fans around, put the stock ones up top and my Ultra as exhaust and added a big 200m CM fan for the front. It's basically a HAF 912+ except it's not black inside. My temps have gone way down too. Getting 28c idle and 58c load (down from 36c idol/74c load) using a Hyper 212+ with push/pull fan setup. I'm only using a single 6870 for now but it's runing 52c on load, down from slightly over 60c. I'd like to join the club and promote this cool case as well. Pictures to follow once I have access to the camera to take them and update my sig rig details.


Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> It does not come with a side fan, but I wouldn't recommend this case. I would get a 912 Advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> But the 912 is a bit too small.
Click to expand...

It's 2 inches shorter. Length is about the same. But with the plastic top on the 922, it's more like maybe 1" taller. One inch isn't gonna do squat for a system imho.









*922*
22.20" x 10.00" x 19.70"

*912*
19.50" x 9.10" x 18.90"

~Ceadder


----------



## Lucky 23

Just saw this on ebay if anyone was looking for this window
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Cooler-Master-HAF-932-KWN1-Transparent-Aide-Panel-AMD-FUSION-DRAGON-/230725902640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b855e130


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> quick question about the front intake fan. if i remove that pos, what size fan can i put its spot? i dont need anything that size. will a 140mm fan work?


if ur talkin aboot the haf 912, u can install 2x 120mm fans or a 200mm one.. not sure if a 140 will fit tho


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Just saw this on ebay if anyone was looking for this window
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Cooler-Master-HAF-932-KWN1-Transparent-Aide-Panel-AMD-FUSION-DRAGON-/230725902640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b855e130


I already bought mine, and it doesn't go with my build at all (Intel and Geforce).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> if ur talkin aboot the haf 912, u can install 2x 120mm fans and a 200mm one.. not sure if a 140 will fit tho


I don't think so. Cooler master says the front on the HAF 912 can be replaced with either 2 120mm fans or a single 200mm fan (I ordered 2 of the blue ones, one for the top and one for the front, and a 120 blue sickleflow for the side and back. Gonna get a cold cathode too!).
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=CA-R407AB&c=pw&hash=6644NtEtnR0BUWGyjAAWPD8FHHfi6hCsAC06rH5AUYd5StdHX2Y3ODhx6R7ZZlSbvpot%2FD8aidlozatkRVjRKTVDpyIjasdKEQoyl0qFOLUIce00%2FtXMCHLdHQ


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's 2 inches shorter. Length is about the same. But with the plastic top on the 922, it's more like maybe 1" taller. One inch isn't gonna do squat for a system imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *922*
> 22.20" x 10.00" x 19.70"
> *912*
> 19.50" x 9.10" x 18.90"
> ~Ceadder


I am mainly concern about the interior. Especially when using a big heat sink, dual cards, and multiple HDDs.


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I am mainly concern about the interior. Especially when using a big heat sink, dual cards, and multiple HDDs.


My 912 fits my Hyper 212+ heatsink, both of my video cards, and has 6 HDD bays. And still has plenty of room for more.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

It fits. I got the hyper 212+ also (which is pretty big), and it has a plenty of hard drive bays. I have the Asus GTX 570, and it is a 3 slot card. I had it in my lower PCI-e slot on my board and moved it up, and it fits in both with no problem.

I have a full size atx motherboard, and it has room around all edges. It is not like it barely fits, it has plenty of room in there. The cable management holes are well placed, so you can do that as well. Overall I really like the case.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I am mainly concern about the interior. Especially when using a big heat sink, dual cards, and multiple HDDs.


I have alot of stuff in mine and it fits neatly but I could fit another 5 hard drives if I wanted.

I'm putting a sound card in it hell people have full water cooling set-ups and they seem to manage I feel it's just big enough for 99% of people's needs.

Its got all the flow and none of the empty space of the higher HAF models Awesome Case


----------



## Moneo

Poor construction, warped side panels, one dust filter, poor cable management, noisy, bare metal interior.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I wouldn't say it has poor cable management. It has some room behind the motherboard for your cables, and it does have holes in your motherboard tray to allow you to run cables through it at key places.

But yes, the thing doesn't have good air filters. And no, the interior isn't painted. But then again, the HAF 912 is at a very low price point, and at this price, very few competitors boast the level of features the HAF has.

Honestly, the HAF 912 is a great case that provides for a solid foundation for modding and overclocking at a low price. If you want to invest more money into a case, then get the HAF 912 plus. It adds a side door with a window instead of solid metal, fans with leds standard, and a painted interior.


----------



## Moneo

The cable management isn't what you'd expect in a $100 case, I'm happy I got mine for $65.


----------



## DevilDriver

I 3rd or 4th a vote for the 912 for an awesome budget case







. I have 2 now. my rig is in one and I made the family HTPC in one.
when I first got mine I started with a TRUE for cooling and that was my decision maker in getting the 912. now have a full loop in it.



and yes I know the loop kinda out grew the case when I added a second rad, but I think it looks cool








Going to change the tubing to red as soon as I have a few $$


----------



## Matt-Matt

Gee thanks guys,

Make me feel worse about buying the plain HAF 932..
'twas back before they had the Advanced one, i wish i had have gotten a 912 Advanced now. I'd swap with someone for that..
But i'm seriously asking a friend if he'd wanna swap for his CM 690 II (I think it is anyway)
But it has no sidepanel! D:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Poor construction, warped side panels, one dust filter, poor cable management, noisy, bare metal interior.


922 is bare metal inside. 912 is powder coated. It *looks* bare but it isn't. At least the Plus and Advanced are not. An I'm not quite sure where you see warped sheet metal. Probably the right side cover but who is gonna be worried about that with a budget case?









~Ceadder


----------



## Saancho

URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1563864/width/600/height/450]







[/URL]

**UPDATE**



Put some paint on it and some UV white fans and a T virus Res.

**another update**
[


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I already bought mine, and it doesn't go with my build at all (Intel and Geforce).


HAHA thats cool, The AMD dragon panel pretty sweet and a good deal since the other guy selling them on ebay wants $100


----------



## Moneo

The left side panel is warped, when I added a 120mm fan it grind-ed against the mesh. I used anti vibration silicon screws too.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*


Welcome to the club! Please keep us updated on your build..

However, if I'm not mistaken, you don't yet have it put together? If you have any questions about how to put together a computer, then watch this video... With this, I managed to put together my first computer and it booted on the first try (Well, the Gigabyte board booted twice, but that has to do with the programming.)


----------



## keeganzero

Great video to help, only thing that he did that I do not recommend is mounting the motherboard in the case before running a test boot. Nothing sucks more then finding out that after you spent hours getting everything in the case that one of your parts is faulty and you have to work backwards. Make checkpoints and with each step make sure everything works 100%.


----------



## Tori

can someone help me with cable management for my haf 912?

I have a corsair tx 750 psu (non modular) and there's cables everywhere. I did a decent enough job of hiding cables behind the back panel but now everything looks ugly xD


----------



## Ceadderman

I installed mine first. But I could see how someone would like the satisfaction of a test boot. But what happens if you consider the board to be okay prior to mounting only to find out that your system doesn't work after you mount it and you're left scratching your head after having double checked every connection and the seating of your peripheral cards?









I've had boards that just failed to power up after checking them. You can never be quite sure either way. Although typically you can be, there is that one in a odd chance that you get one that doesn't like to play fair.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> can someone help me with cable management for my haf 912?
> I have a corsair tx 750 psu (non modular) and there's cables everywhere. I did a decent enough job of hiding cables behind the back panel but now everything looks ugly xD


Basically, run the cables behind the motherboard. I know, you done that. But make sure the cables dont cross each others path a bunch or they will get to be really tall and the back door won't fit on it. I took my extra power cords and ran them behind the motherboard and down into the lower hard drive cage.



Another point is that you need to move your cables from behind the motherboard at the location that is closest to your destination. Don't use your zip ties until you have it figured out, or you will have to undo them. Also, USE YOUR ZIP TIES. They were put in it for a reason. You have plenty of them. You see those little tie down post? Use those.

The main key is, be creative in how you utilize your case. You see a way to route the cord so it isn't that visible, use it. If you can hide the cord under something, do it. There is not an absolute in case wiring, just run wires where you need them and hide them as much as possible.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> can someone help me with cable management for my haf 912?
> I have a corsair tx 750 psu (non modular) and there's cables everywhere. I did a decent enough job of hiding cables behind the back panel but now everything looks ugly xD


I have a non modular 850w power supply and its difficult to get it really neat and be able to close the back panel. If I lay the cables any other way it doesn't shut it also took me hours to get it to that point not super neat around the back but you can't see it anyway. I am happy with mine, ./Cy4n1d3\. advise is spot on also i probably used about 50 cable ties they are really good for holding everything where you want.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I have a non modular 850w power supply and its difficult to get it really neat and be able to close the back panel. If I lay the cables any other way it doesn't shut it also took me hours to get it to that point not super neat around the back but you can't see it anyway. I am happy with mine, ./Cy4n1d3\. advise is spot on also i probably used about 50 cable ties they are really good for holding everything where you want.


Oh my god.. I'll get around to putting my setup on here one day..

I can't really do much for cable management 'cause my power supplies 6pins/8pins are already sleeved sort of. It's more just a thick rubber coated cable. This also makes them MUCH less flexible, and therefore i have to run them directly from the power supply with no cable management! D:


----------



## Ceadderman

I use twist ties to set up my cables before using any kind of device to secure my cables. The only zip ties I have in my system are to the purse locks to hold my SATA cables in place. So if this helps, regardless of your favorite securing devices, always pre configure your cables with twist ties. Once you're happy with the setup and the door can go on without forcing it, then lock em in. Twist ties are the shizz because every mother has them laying around in a kitchen drawer somewhere.









~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I use twist ties to set up my cables before using any kind of device to secure my cables. The only zip ties I have in my system are to the purse locks to hold my SATA cables in place. So if this helps, regardless of your favorite securing devices, always pre configure your cables with twist ties. Once you're happy with the setup and the door can go on without forcing it, then lock em in. Twist ties are the shizz because every mother has them laying around in a kitchen drawer somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


My mother doesn't ? Unless you mean the ones you get on loafs of bread? Like a wire with a plastic coating?


----------



## Saancho

Quote:


>


Thanks but mine is actually up and running already, with a 990fxa-ud3 and BD 4100 chip ...but nice vid


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I already bought mine, and it doesn't go with my build at all (Intel and Geforce).
> I don't think so. Cooler master says the front on the HAF 912 can be replaced with either 2 120mm fans or a single 200mm fan (I ordered 2 of the blue ones, one for the top and one for the front, and a 120 blue sickleflow for the side and back. Gonna get a cold cathode too!).
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=CA-R407AB&c=pw&hash=6644NtEtnR0BUWGyjAAWPD8FHHfi6hCsAC06rH5AUYd5StdHX2Y3ODhx6R7ZZlSbvpot%2FD8aidlozatkRVjRKTVDpyIjasdKEQoyl0qFOLUIce00%2FtXMCHLdHQ


ooops i meant "or".. srry for the typo.. i corrected it


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> can someone help me with cable management for my haf 912?
> 
> I have a corsair tx 750 psu (non modular) and there's cables everywhere. I did a decent enough job of hiding cables behind the back panel but now everything looks ugly xD


i have the same issue on my antec 300 thats has my current rig in it and zip ties i used alot lol.. but if u take ur time and route it nicely, it prolly cant be worse than what was posted already 1 page ago lol


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Oh my god.. I'll get around to putting my setup on here one day..
> I can't really do much for cable management 'cause my power supplies 6pins/8pins are already sleeved sort of. It's more just a thick rubber coated cable. This also makes them MUCH less flexible, and therefore i have to run them directly from the power supply with no cable management! D:


Haha is that Oh my god the horror of it all kinda of tone lol looks and sounds worse than what it was to do patience is the key If i didn't care about airflow or neatness i wouldn't of bothered


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I use twist ties to set up my cables before using any kind of device to secure my cables. The only zip ties I have in my system are to the purse locks to hold my SATA cables in place. So if this helps, regardless of your favorite securing devices, always pre configure your cables with twist ties. Once you're happy with the setup and the door can go on without forcing it, then lock em in. Twist ties are the shizz because every mother has them laying around in a kitchen drawer somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Be careful with twist ties. Always make sure you are using paper ties if you are going to be securing anything to the back of the motherboard tray. Don't use metal twist ties because the rubber coating on them can come off and if the metal makes contact with the motherboard you could run the risk of shorting something. For the safety of your system, I'd stick with plastic zip-ties or velcro wraps.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> ooops i meant "or".. srry for the typo.. i corrected it


A conjunction wouldn't have changed my response. I was talking about the 140mm when I posted that (I was agreeing that it wouldn't work).

The front and top are either 2 120s or a single 200 mm. The back is a 120 mm, the side is a 120 or a 140.


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'll check out the serial number in a bit. I think there is a number on the rear of the case but I'm not sure if that is the right number.
> NCIX ((Chris, Ryuji & co.) were cool enough to grant me a full refund and free shipping for the return. But I'm not about to take another HAF X lotto again, so now I have to find a new case.
> I still really like the design of the HAF X; it's got great airflow yet does the job with relative quietness due to its large fans. But the lack of quality control and the cheapness of the materials ruined the deal for me (too much plastic!). If Lian-Li can offer the all aluminum A71F at around $200, I'm sure CM can do the same.
> Prior to discovering my case's misalignment problem, I inquired CM about some sort of internal USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter because I don't want to waste the front 3.0 ports (I don't have a USB 3.0 mobo). The CM rep told me that such an adapter does not exist, believe it or not. Yet if you look at some of the recent tech news, Antec who offer such adapters for free to their customers so they can utilize all of their front USB ports. Lian-Li ships these 3.0 to 2.0 converters with many of their cases. And I think Silverstone included them too in their recent products.
> Seeing that I will no longer use the HAF X anyways, I told the CM rep about the misalignment defect and gave him ample evidence to it not being an isolated issue (well, it only takes 2 minutes to see how widespread the issue is through google). I emphasize their need as a responsible brand to at least investigate and to issue a recall if it is indeed a bad batch so that future customers don't need to go through such headaches. But knowing how CM dodgy their customer service is, I doubt there will be any productive to come out of this.


Actually my HAF X did come with some cable to hook up my USB 3.0 to 2.0 headers to the mobo. I am really sorry to hear about the misalignment issue. I know that my case aligned just fine, but have read of this issue previously.

Sorry to see you leave the community too. Good luck with your next case, hope it works out for you.

-Archangel59


----------



## EmeraldICE

Have any of you guys ordered directly from cooler master?
I ordered a HAF X 3.5" bay converter on the 30th of December and it just now shipped, and the tracking says it won't get here until the 16th.
Just seems awfully slow for a $10 shipping fee, especially for such a small item. That'd be 17 days from order date to the day I receive it.


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Have any of you guys ordered directly from cooler master?
> I ordered a HAF X 3.5" bay converter on the 30th of December and it just now shipped, and the tracking says it won't get here until the 16th.
> Just seems awfully slow for a $10 shipping fee, especially for such a small item. That'd be 17 days from order date to the day I receive it.


"New year" times, alot of people ordering stuff


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Have any of you guys ordered directly from cooler master?
> I ordered a HAF X 3.5" bay converter on the 30th of December and it just now shipped, and the tracking says it won't get here until the 16th.
> Just seems awfully slow for a $10 shipping fee, especially for such a small item. That'd be 17 days from order date to the day I receive it.


I ordered the door with the window for the HAF 912 (I got the standarn, not the plus, model). Ordered on the 29th of December, says it shipped the 7th, and I should get it the 11th or something.


----------



## keeganzero

Updated picture of my build

+ New side panel window
+ 120mm side fan
+ Cold Cathode lighting
+ Corsair TX 750w
+ Second Radeon HD 6870 Crossfire


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Updated picture of my build
> + New side panel window
> + 120mm side fan
> + Cold Cathode lighting
> + Corsair TX 750w
> + Second Radeon HD 6870 Crossfire


very nice, you order that from CM? I def need to get a side panel with window and change to red tubing for my loop.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Updated picture of my build
> + New side panel window
> + 120mm side fan
> + Cold Cathode lighting
> + Corsair TX 750w
> + Second Radeon HD 6870 Crossfire


Nice case looks familiar







Got a shot with door off like to see your location of the cathode. The effect looks good.

If your interested in getting temps down again on your crossfire setup stick a fan onto the side the cards like I did i brought down temps 5 deg on the top card and 2 on the bottom.

My Side fan get's the Air in while the fan mounted on the GPU's forces it into the cards fan's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/17090#post_16066110


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> very nice, you order that from CM? I def need to get a side panel with window and change to red tubing for my loop.


Thank you, and yes it is from CM's online store.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Nice case looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a shot with door off like to see your location of the cathode. The effect looks good.
> If your interested in getting temps down again on your crossfire setup stick a fan onto the side the cards like I did i brought down temps 5 deg on the top card and 2 on the bottom.
> My Side fan get's the Air in while the fan mounted on the GPU's forces it into the cards fan's.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/17090#post_16066110


There are two cathodes. One is on the bottom and the other is along the side. The side one's light spills off onto the front but I actually like the effect it gives with a mixture of white and red light.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I use twist ties to set up my cables before using any kind of device to secure my cables. The only zip ties I have in my system are to the purse locks to hold my SATA cables in place. So if this helps, regardless of your favorite securing devices, always pre configure your cables with twist ties. Once you're happy with the setup and the door can go on without forcing it, then lock em in. Twist ties are the shizz because every mother has them laying around in a kitchen drawer somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother doesn't ? Unless you mean the ones you get on loafs of bread? Like a wire with a plastic coating?
Click to expand...

Yes that's EXACTLY what I am saying.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Be careful with twist ties. Always make sure you are using paper ties if you are going to be securing anything to the back of the motherboard tray. Don't use metal twist ties because the rubber coating on them can come off and if the metal makes contact with the motherboard you could run the risk of shorting something. For the safety of your system, I'd stick with plastic zip-ties or velcro wraps.


I only use them to set up for wire management, and remove them as I lock in my cables. No chance of screwing that up.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Updated picture of my build
> + New side panel window
> + 120mm side fan
> + Cold Cathode lighting
> + Corsair TX 750w
> + Second Radeon HD 6870 Crossfire


no optical drive? how do you play games?(only asking because when i pay for a game i want a physical object, not some phantom-steam-cloud-thingy that i'll lose if steam goes out of business)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Updated picture of my build
> + New side panel window
> + 120mm side fan
> + Cold Cathode lighting
> + Corsair TX 750w
> + Second Radeon HD 6870 Crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no optical drive? how do you play games?(only asking because when i pay for a game i want a physical object, not some phantom-steam-cloud-thingy that i'll lose if steam goes out of business)
Click to expand...

Steam. It's run by Valve. Lemme know when Valve is gonna go belly up so I can transfer my games to an external drive and take them wherever I go.









~Ceadder


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> no optical drive? how do you play games?(only asking because when i pay for a game i want a physical object, not some phantom-steam-cloud-thingy that i'll lose if steam goes out of business)


I have an optical drive sitting in my desk that I use if I absolutely have to use a CD/DVD, but it's so rare that I actually do so I don't leave it plugged in 24/7.


----------



## Fasista

Mine!









Inside


Outside


Sorry for the quality of the photos


----------



## richman10302

love all these builds

Buying a HAF-X within the next 2 weeks building a new rig..sadly a root canal is stopping that from being sooner but soon it shall be mine

had my heart set on one for a while now.

If anybody would be so kind to throw out the best type of cooling i plan on doing an i72600k rig. Was thinking about going with the h100 push/pull config

My skills are moderate at best,getting back into the computer building game last rig i built is my current quad Q6600 with an 8800GTX 512 v


----------



## Tori

ok thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richman10302*
> 
> love all these builds
> 
> Buying a HAF-X within the next 2 weeks building a new rig..sadly a root canal is stopping that from being sooner but soon it shall be mine
> 
> had my heart set on one for a while now.
> 
> If anybody would be so kind to throw out the best type of cooling i plan on doing an i72600k rig. Was thinking about going with the h100 push/pull config
> 
> My skills are moderate at best,getting back into the computer building game last rig i built is my current quad Q6600 with an 8800GTX 512 v


h100 should do the trick unless you wish to skip directly to custom loop or a get a kit. Either way that's a very good plan.









But if you wanted to go with Custom Loop I fully understand since the HAF X is set up very well for water cooling.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Lol, i just helped a friend spec a computer. He said he wanted the Cooler Master Storm Scout because it had LEDs in it. So, naturally, I had to buy myself a side door with a window and buy 4 fans with blue LEDs.

He didn't understand me fully when I said his tower was going to be huge. Now, he knows. He has so much room he could supplant Skyrim's highest peak inside it.









Oh, and here are some pictures of my rig with the new side and back fans, and the new door. I don't have my front and top fans though







.... not yet.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> Mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> Outside
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the photos


Nice rig! But if you've got a 2600k and 2x 560ti's.. WHY are you using VGA?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> I have an optical drive sitting in my desk that I use if I absolutely have to use a CD/DVD, but it's so rare that I actually do so I don't leave it plugged in 24/7.


I have 2 optical drives, identical too.. I don't use them anymore, i used them once to mass produce 100+ LEGAL DVD's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Steam. It's run by Valve. Lemme know when Valve is gonna go belly up so I can transfer my games to an external drive and take them wherever I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah.. You still have the serials anyway.. You can still use them on the games without steam (Some of them).
But the thing is, more and more games are using steam as a standard.. No matter if you bought Skyrim in store, or online. It'll still be through steam. So in theory you'd still lose it anyway.

I don't want to argue, i'm just getting my point accross.


----------



## Ceadderman

I only have 2 devices in my 5.25 bays. My DVD-RW drive and my 3.5 controller. If I didn't have any discs at all I wouldn't have the ODD. It's not worthless, it still serves a purpose and I can backup important data onto disc, but more often than not I'm installing from the net anyway. I guess I could port my OS disc to thumbdrive and anything else that I'd need as well but I kinda like having the ability to upload my music from disc to file whenever I find one of my old discs in my stuffs.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Lol, i just helped a friend spec a computer. He said he wanted the Cooler Master Storm Scout because it had LEDs in it. So, naturally, I had to buy myself a side door with a window and buy 4 fans with blue LEDs.
> He didn't understand me fully when I said his tower was going to be huge. Now, he knows. He has so much room he could supplant Skyrim's highest peak inside it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here are some pictures of my rig with the new side and back fans, and the new door. I don't have my front and top fans though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... not yet.


Good stuff now get a Side filter stat

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120mm-PC-Cooler-Fan-Replacement-Aluminum-Dustproof-Meshy-Filter-Black-/190624226077?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item2c6216db1d#ht_1645wt_1396

http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/17090#post_16066110


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I only have 2 devices in my 5.25 bays. My DVD-RW drive and my 3.5 controller. If I didn't have any discs at all I wouldn't have the ODD. It's not worthless, it still serves a purpose and I can backup important data onto disc, but more often than not I'm installing from the net anyway. I guess I could port my OS disc to thumbdrive and anything else that I'd need as well but I kinda like having the ability to upload my music from disc to file whenever I find one of my old discs in my stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I do use them, but rarely.. :/

I need a new fan controller when i have the money too! My current one is udder crap!
Never buying a cheap one again!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> no optical drive? how do you play games?(only asking because when i pay for a game i want a physical object, not some phantom-steam-cloud-thingy that i'll lose if steam goes out of business)


But it looks SOOOO much better without a DVD drive to messy up the front's aesthetic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Good stuff now get a Side filter stat
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120mm-PC-Cooler-Fan-Replacement-Aluminum-Dustproof-Meshy-Filter-Black-/190624226077?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item2c6216db1d#ht_1645wt_1396
> http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/17090#post_16066110


Hmm... Was thinking about that. Don't have filters anywhere, and I plan on getting a fan for the top and a replacement for the front. I kinda think I will get the demciflex filters... $60 for a full set.



http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=18705


----------



## firestorm1

i would go for the demciflex filters. i have them on my case and they work great.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i would go for the demciflex filters. i have them on my case and they work great.


I can back this up.
I thought that $50 for my HAF's were expensive.. Till i added up all the $7 filters individually..
It's actually a decent deal and it's good material! Blocks almost all of the dust with so little loss of air! :O


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I heard that systems with low static air pressure have trouble with these filters. I assume they mean large, slow spinning fans.

Think 2 200mm fans will have trouble with that?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073


----------



## Kinzer

How well would a Corsair h100 fit in a 942?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinzer*
> 
> How well would a Corsair h100 fit in a 942?


Well, This is what a H100 with 25mm fans on either side (push/pull) looks like in a 932:


And the HAF-X has even more room on top, so I'm going to say "just fine".


----------



## Kinzer

Excellent =D are you pushing up and out of the cast?Or down and into the rear exhaust?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I heard that systems with low static air pressure have trouble with these filters. I assume they mean large, slow spinning fans.
> Think 2 200mm fans will have trouble with that?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073


I do get a bit less airflow on the standard 932 top fan, not too bad though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinzer*
> 
> How well would a Corsair h100 fit in a 942?


Here, might give you an idea!

It's a hassle.. Yeah, but if you already have the HAF 942/HAF X. That's what you're going to have to do. If you don't have it, just get a 932 and be done with it









That makes me want to buy a H100 now! D:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, This is what a H100 with 25mm fans on either side (push/pull) looks like in a 932:
> 
> And the HAF-X has even more room on top, so I'm going to say "just fine".


HAF 932 has 2x 120mm spots, the HAF X does not and requires a bit of dissemblance for installation!


----------



## Shock77

Add me please =) just got my haf up and running today.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I only have 2 devices in my 5.25 bays. My DVD-RW drive and my 3.5 controller. If I didn't have any discs at all I wouldn't have the ODD. It's not worthless, it still serves a purpose and I can backup important data onto disc, but more often than not I'm installing from the net anyway. I guess I could port my OS disc to thumbdrive and anything else that I'd need as well but I kinda like having the ability to upload my music from disc to file whenever I find one of my old discs in my stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use them, but rarely.. :/
> 
> I need a new fan controller when i have the money too! My current one is udder crap!
> Never buying a cheap one again!
Click to expand...

Get a Sunbeam RheoSmart. I love mine is awesome. Also $20(RS3) at the Egg.









~Ceadder


----------



## paralogixer

Can you tell your opinion of the optimal placement for the cold cathodes for the HAF X? Pictures would be good









P.S how to mount them, I used two sided tape which was included, but they just drop off so easily..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinzer*
> 
> Excellent =D are you pushing up and out of the cast?Or down and into the rear exhaust?


Out. I'm seriously considering switching it to in and seeing what happens, and will try it while my system is down later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I do get a bit less airflow on the standard 932 top fan, not too bad though!
> Here, might give you an idea!
> It's a hassle.. Yeah, but if you already have the HAF 942/HAF X. That's what you're going to have to do. If you don't have it, just get a 932 and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me want to buy a H100 now! D:
> HAF 932 has 2x 120mm spots, the HAF X does not and requires a bit of dissemblance for installation!


3 top 120s supposedly, with one hidden in the top 5.25 bay with 'vents' on the back of the platform. Or so say reviews. Not that it matters to me, I'm not using it.

Oh







Alright, well, that kinda sucks. Atleast it can be done, good instructional vid. It doesn't look like that big a hassle to me, certainly not a big enough one to return a case, that's not even 20 mins of work (as seen, obviously).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Can you post your opinion of the optimal placement for the cold cathodes for the HAF X?
> 
> P.S how to mount them, I used two sided tape which was included, but they just drop off so easily..


Try mounting one in the bottom along the door frame and one vertical along the back of the case. Then they shouldn't drop off so easy. If they should drop off then you may do better with zip ties carefully cinched to the tube over the fingers of the door edges.









~Ceadder


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try mounting one in the bottom along the door frame and one vertical along the back of the case. Then they shouldn't drop off so easy. If they should drop off then you may do better with zip ties carefully cinched to the tube over the fingers of the door edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I have 2 mounted in top, 1 at the bottom and 1 in the front. The top ones just drop, no matter how i push them in there.. It's frustrating.
I'll try your idea today


----------



## KyadCK

Well, I did switch them to intake, then changed the side fan to out to relieve back pressure and even out the in/out a little.
CPU Temps: -Idle: down 3C -Load: down 8C

MB Temps: -Idle: down 2C -Load: down 3C

Current airflow:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, I did switch them to intake, then changed the side fan to out to relieve back pressure and even out the in/out a little.
> CPU Temps: -Idle: down 3C -Load: down 8C
> MB Temps: -Idle: down 2C -Load: down 3C
> Current airflow:


Looks good


----------



## Erick Silver

Thinking of painting the interior with a silver metal flaked black.


Those front Screens will be painted soon. Going with a silver.


OMG Look at the dust in there behind that fan!!! I have to clean that!


----------



## Ceadderman

Look at the dust on the front. Yikees









~Ceadder


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Kinzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, I did switch them to intake, then changed the side fan to out to relieve back pressure and even out the in/out a little.
> CPU Temps: -Idle: down 3C -Load: down 8C
> MB Temps: -Idle: down 2C -Load: down 3C
> Current airflow:


I like this set up.


----------



## konoii

My Haf 912


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Out. I'm seriously considering switching it to in and seeing what happens, and will try it while my system is down later.
> 3 top 120s supposedly, with one hidden in the top 5.25 bay with 'vents' on the back of the platform. Or so say reviews. Not that it matters to me, I'm not using it.
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, well, that kinda sucks. Atleast it can be done, good instructional vid. It doesn't look like that big a hassle to me, certainly not a big enough one to return a case, that's not even 20 mins of work (as seen, obviously).


Yeah of course, but i wouldn't use the third slot.. It's horrible. when i had it in it did nothing. 'cause it's right on top of the DVD drive.. It's a hassle to install and the airflow is very limited.
I guess you're right, on the whole case thing, i wrote it about halfway through and it looked like it was quite a hassle!


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> My Haf 912


Cable management! That's what the HAF 912 is so great at, take advantage of it!

But other then the tangled mess of cords, it's a nice looking build


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Cable management! That's what the HAF 912 is so great at, take advantage of it!
> But other then the tangled mess of cords, it's a nice looking build


LoL My HAF 912 is just as bad but I have super small and not modular psu so thats my excuse.


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LoL My HAF 912 is just as bad but I have super small and not modular psu so thats my excuse.


That's a bad excuse when you have the HAF 912!


----------



## firestorm1

is anyone using the xspc rasa 750 rx360 kit in their haf x? im interested in seeing some pics. im getting that kit in a couple weeks and want to see how it looks inside the case.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LoL My HAF 912 is just as bad but I have super small and not modular psu so thats my excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> That's a bad excuse when you have the HAF 912!
Click to expand...

Really bad excuse.







See that SSD cage? It's _perfect_ for all those spare PSU cables.


----------



## OverClocker55

My Psu is so small the cables dont fit behind and I use them all


----------



## BradleyW

I must admit my airflow is very bad!


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LoL My HAF 912 is just as bad but I have super small and not modular psu so thats my excuse.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Really bad excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that SSD cage? It's _perfect_ for all those spare PSU cables.


So many excuses you can try harder









I have a non modular 850w P/S and it was a bloody nightmare to get all cables hidden but I did get there eventually.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Really bad excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that SSD cage? It's _perfect_ for all those spare PSU cables.


Hmmm... I should look into that. I didn't think to actually put the cords in the tiny SSD bay. I just put them under my HDD in the lower hard drive cage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My Psu is so small the cables dont fit behind and I use them all


Hmm... For some reason I am confused what you mean by this. Expand into more descriptive english with nouns to go with your pronouns?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LoL My HAF 912 is just as bad but I have super small and not modular psu so thats my excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Really bad excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that SSD cage? It's _perfect_ for all those spare PSU cables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many excuses you can try harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a non modular 850w P/S and it was a bloody nightmare to get all cables hidden but I did get there eventually.
Click to expand...

No excuse on my part, just backing up Einjoh. As for the SSD cage hiding the cables... It keeps them nice and neat, and they don't block airflow. Plus, if I wanted to use them, I don't have to undo the zipties I would have used to keep them in back.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No excuse on my part, just backing up Einjoh. As for the SSD cage hiding the cables... It keeps them nice and neat, and they don't block airflow. Plus, if I wanted to use them, I don't have to undo the zipties I would have used to keep them in back.


Im just having a go at ya. Nothing serious


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Im just having a go at ya. Nothing serious


If you saw the back though... Man, you have no idea how right you are about trying harder there. I remember the back panel bowing as I forced it on a few times.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you saw the back though... Man, you have no idea how right you are about trying harder there. I remember the back panel bowing as I forced it on a few times.


As you can see above mines a bit messy but it has to be that way to allow the panel to go on if only they could of made it 25mm wider


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you saw the back though... Man, you have no idea how right you are about trying harder there. I remember the back panel bowing as I forced it on a few times.


When I first built my computer, the cables created too much clutter behind the door, and no matter what way I arranged them, they would not fit with the door on. Now, I just might not have the ninja technique required, but I could not get it on. My case door was bowed out too. I even tried to add a weight to the top to force it closed (weight = me), and that only bent the little... metal arms that hold it in place. Bent them back, but I didn't try to do anything that ambitious again.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I 3rd or 4th a vote for the 912 for an awesome budget case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have 2 now. my rig is in one and I made the family HTPC in one.
> when I first got mine I started with a TRUE for cooling and that was my decision maker in getting the 912. now have a full loop in it.
> 
> and yes I know the loop kinda out grew the case when I added a second rad, but I think it looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to change the tubing to red as soon as I have a few $$


I would get a desk before I got new tubes, but that is just me. Carpet gives me rub burns.


----------



## paralogixer

Nice follower to my old case ( Antec 900 ) and that size difference.. LOL

Add me in?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Okay, here is a question for anybody with the 200 mm Cooler Master Megeflow fans. I was going to mount one in the front and top of my case (I got 2 120 sickleflows, one for the side and back.). However, I was having trouble figuring out how to secure the fan to the front.

Problem one. The screws that came with the fan is too fat for the holes. Just won't fit.

Problem two. The screws that were on my old fan are not long enough. The new fan is too thick. However, the fan has two "mount points", and I can by pass the first one and get it in, but it will be loose.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## Ceadderman

All this talk about Cable Management made me dig round my pics to share.












































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Okay, here is a question for anybody with the 200 mm Cooler Master Megeflow fans. I was going to mount one in the front and top of my case (I got 2 120 sickleflows, one for the side and back.). However, I was having trouble figuring out how to secure the fan to the front.
> 
> Problem one. The screws that came with the fan is too fat for the holes. Just won't fit.
> 
> Problem two. The screws that were on my old fan are not long enough. The new fan is too thick. However, the fan has two "mount points", and I can by pass the first one and get it in, but it will be loose.
> 
> Any ideas on this?


Well first one is easy. Don't use them.

Second one not so much. Do you have a pic of this? Cause I have these fans and the body should be able to be tapped by any screw that has a reasonable bite. I'm not sure where you see only two mounting points. A pic would certainly clear this up.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> All this talk about Cable Management made me dig round my pics to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first one is easy. Don't use them.
> Second one not so much. Do you have a pic of this? Cause I have these fans and the body should be able to be tapped by any screw that has a reasonable bite. I'm not sure where you see only two mounting points. A pic would certainly clear this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hmm.. By "mounting points" I don't really mean how many places the screws go. I meant more like the two pieces of plastic that stick out from the body at each place you place a screw, that the screw goes through. Basically, you insert a screw, it goes through one piece of plastic, push it further, it goes through another.









I found a solution to my problem. I just took the screw and finessed it into the second screw hole (avoiding the first), and screwed that in. That left it loose, but with the front door on, it keeps it in place.


----------



## GAMERIG

511 days till now, Minor update-

I love HAF X!, its inspiring me everyday..


----------



## Einjoh

Just painted the back panel on my 932 Semigloss black, turned out beautiful! _(I have the old version of the 932)._ I must say, I'm impressed by this $8 Motip spray


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> 511 days till now, Minor update-
> 
> I love HAF X!, its inspiring me everyday..


... lol @ide cable


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> ... lol @ide cable


what's wrong with ide?


----------



## Lucky 23

I would like to be added


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> ... lol @ide cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong with ide?
Click to expand...

Slower than SATA mebbe?









*Edit* Not hatin btw. MSi and Gigabyte are where they are because they've refused to let a dinosaur like IDE die. Nothing wrong with that. Some people refuse to change to SATA if their IDE drives are still functional. Someday however they're gonna have to get with the 21st Century and upgrade their equipment. Just think how good MSi and Gigabyte boards COULD be if they didn't have to hold a spot for IDE.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Slower than SATA mebbe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* Not hatin btw. MSi and Gigabyte are where they are because they've refused to let a dinosaur like IDE die. Nothing wrong with that. Some people refuse to change to SATA if their IDE drives are still functional. Someday however they're gonna have to get with the 21st Century and upgrade their equipment. Just think how good MSi and Gigabyte boards COULD be if they didn't have to hold a spot for IDE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Bah, my 890gpa-ud3h was a good board, and it had COM (serial), floppy, AND IDE onboard, in addition to 8 SATA and all the other goodies. I don't think it "takes up a spot", just "adds on to", and since I actually used an IDE dvd drive and a floppy drive for a while (until I could get my SATA dvd and USB floppy), I'm glad they had it. And DVD is what, 20MB/s tops? SATA doesn't do much until bluray.

The biggest issue I have with IDE? Normal cables block airflow, and molex connectors are better spent on fans or fan controlers. And that stupid Master/Slave jumper I always forget about...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Slower than SATA mebbe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* Not hatin btw. MSi and Gigabyte are where they are because they've refused to let a dinosaur like IDE die. Nothing wrong with that. Some people refuse to change to SATA if their IDE drives are still functional. Someday however they're gonna have to get with the 21st Century and upgrade their equipment. Just think how good MSi and Gigabyte boards COULD be if they didn't have to hold a spot for IDE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, my 890gpa-ud3h was a good board, and it had COM (serial), floppy, AND IDE onboard, in addition to 8 SATA and all the other goodies. I don't think it "takes up a spot", just "adds on to", and since I actually used an IDE dvd drive and a floppy drive for a while (until I could get my SATA dvd and USB floppy), I'm glad they had it. And DVD is what, 20MB/s tops? SATA doesn't do much until bluray.
> 
> The biggest issue I have with IDE? Normal cables block airflow, and molex connectors are better spent on fans or fan controlers. *And that stupid Master/Slave jumper I always forget about*...
Click to expand...

Don't feel too bad I always forget about the jumper too.









I can't stand Molex to be quite honest. They're a royal pain in the tuchus to connect because the pins float. I always feel like I'm gonna break one when completing Molex connections.









~Ceadder


----------



## thatrodbloke

Anyone know if it's safe to clip-off the AC'97 front audio connection away from the HD Audio on a HAF 912?

It's bothers me seeing unnecessary cables lol


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Just got my HAFBeast's new fans installed.


----------



## chrisys93

The top fan on my HAF 932 Advanced makes a rattling sound. I can "temporarily" fix it by applying pressure but it comes back after a few days. I think its starting to die out on me. I don't feel like adding 4 seperate 120mm fans ontop as I dont want any unnecessary clutter in my case. Any fan recommendations?


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks good ./Cy4n1d3\.


----------



## _REAPER_

This one is for you Ceadderman... 25 days and a wake up and off this deployment but just had orders cut for March.. one month off oh well..SEMPER FI


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't feel too bad I always forget about the jumper too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Molex to be quite honest. They're a royal pain in the tuchus to connect because the pins float. I always feel like I'm gonna break one when completing Molex connections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Biggest hate in building a PC!
I had alot of molex adapters connected for fans once.. Before i had a fan controller..

All in all i'd never do that again! They shorted out! and there were alot of sparks.. I shat myself.. And was relieved when the fans worked again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatrodbloke*
> 
> Anyone know if it's safe to clip-off the AC'97 front audio connection away from the HD Audio on a HAF 912?
> It's bothers me seeing unnecessary cables lol


I wouldn't, it would de-valueate the case too much. It could also cause more problems then fixes.
You'd be better stuffing it above the top 5.25 bay. Like all my excess molex cables are








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93*
> 
> The top fan on my HAF 932 Advanced makes a rattling sound. I can "temporarily" fix it by applying pressure but it comes back after a few days. I think its starting to die out on me. I don't feel like adding 4 seperate 120mm fans ontop as I dont want any unnecessary clutter in my case. Any fan recommendations?


I'd suggest this. Considering getting one myself! It pushes quite a few CFM!
I don't really need it though.. Still tempting









I don't know where you are, so you'll have to find one yourself


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatrodbloke*
> 
> Anyone know if it's safe to clip-off the AC'97 front audio connection away from the HD Audio on a HAF 912?
> 
> It's bothers me seeing unnecessary cables lol


Yup it's safe. If you want confirmation I can open my door and provide picture evidence that it works.









@_REAPER_...

OOORAH!! From this Squid.









Can't wait to see the new build.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Looking to get the Demciflex filters, but I have some questions as to the fittings.

I got the HAF 912 regular, and put this door on it.









Now, this is the diagram for the HAF 912 demciflex filter set. It doesn't seem to fit the original HAF 912 door (because that one is square, not pentagonal.). However, it looks like it fits the HAF 912 advanced, sold only in Asia. The thing is, I think the HAF 912 advanced is where my door came from, because the doors look identical.









So, whats the call? Pull the trigger and hope they fit?


----------



## Pittster

Correct your new door is the Asia Model same as the door that came with mine (im in Australia) In the Pic it does say non Ferrous meaning no Iron meaning Non magnetic so I would Assume it either comes with something like a magnet for the back like this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=18091
Or it's stuck on?


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> ... lol @ide cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong with ide?
Click to expand...

nothing at all...its just that all builds i seen on here so far were of sata, i havent seen one of with a ide inside...
it was my poor attempt at humor...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Correct your new door is the Asia Model same as the door that came with mine (im in Australia) In the Pic it does say non Ferrous meaning no Iron meaning Non magnetic so I would Assume it either comes with something like a magnet for the back like this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=18091
> Or it's stuck on?


Kinda my line of thinking.

Anyway, i went ahead and purchased them. Not directly from the Demci, but some US retailer (I think Demci only takes paypal, and I don't have one and couldn't be bothered.)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Kinda my line of thinking.
> Anyway, i went ahead and purchased them. Not directly from the Demci, but some US retailer (I think Demci only takes paypal, and I don't have one and couldn't be bothered.)


Nice! Just out of curiosity what did you pay in the end?
I paid $49 for my 932 kit, and it's $59 here for the 912 kit..

Quite expensive, but i suggest it to anyone!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I paid $59 plus like $8 for shipping. I could have got it for cheaper (like $5 or something) if I ordered direct from Demci, but I don't feel like bothering with a paypal account.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I paid $59 plus like $8 for shipping. I could have got it for cheaper (like $5 or something) if I ordered direct from Demci, but I don't feel like bothering with a paypal account.


I have ta say, that I've had nothing but good things with PayPal. Makes it so much easier to pay for things and people to pay me for my sale items. You don't have to have it of course but I kinda like having money in an account that I don't have to worry about having a minimum balance with. I've had my PPal account since they first started, though I did hardly use them until everyone started accepting PPal as a form of payment. I know some people that don't like them but I support em.









~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I paid $59 plus like $8 for shipping. I could have got it for cheaper (like $5 or something) if I ordered direct from Demci, but I don't feel like bothering with a paypal account.


Yeah, it's easier sometimes to just stick with what you know.
That's what i've done a few times with stuff from a site i use..


----------



## shiftwig113

Hello HAF enthusiasts
Long time non registered lurker here.
Just wondering if anyone knows if the side panel of a 922 will fit on a 912 with little or no modding.
Any input appreciated.
I extend my apologies in advance if this has been answered a million times before.
Cheers


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> Hello HAF enthusiasts
> Long time non registered lurker here.
> Just wondering if anyone knows if the side panel of a 922 will fit on a 912 with little or no modding.
> Any input appreciated.
> I extend my apologies in advance if this has been answered a million times before.
> Cheers


Probably not. The Square side dimensions are a little different from one to the other. The 912 is shorter than the 922 by a bit over an inch after you remove the top panel, so if I had to give a cut and dry answer based on that information alone I would have to say no.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> Hello HAF enthusiasts
> Long time non registered lurker here.
> Just wondering if anyone knows if the side panel of a 922 will fit on a 912 with little or no modding.
> Any input appreciated.
> I extend my apologies in advance if this has been answered a million times before.
> Cheers


This is a awesome Idea from another forum I visit.

Cost effective also
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1005293

(p.s. I will take the picture down cause its a fractal case if it pleases the HAF Gods)


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

That is pretty sick.


----------



## shiftwig113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Probably not. The Square side dimensions are a little different from one to the other. The 912 is shorter than the 922 by a bit over an inch after you remove the top panel, so if I had to give a cut and dry answer based on that information alone I would have to say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> This is a awesome Idea from another forum I visit.
> Cost effective also
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1005293
> (p.s. I will take the picture down cause its a fractal case if it pleases the HAF Gods)
> [IMG[/IMG]


@Ceadder Thanks for the response. I apreciate it









@Pittster ooh that looks like fun. Guess i got to try it out and see what i get


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> This is a awesome Idea from another forum I visit.
> Cost effective also
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1005293
> (p.s. I will take the picture down cause its a fractal case if it pleases the HAF Gods)


That is awesome! Whats the panel made out of?


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

looks like smoked plexiglass


----------



## OverClocker55

I wanna make my 912 all glass and white leds


----------



## dr.evil

i want in, here is my haf 912


----------



## Devious ST

heres my HAF 922 as it is at the mo.. Upgrading to a HAF X at the end of the month


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Interesting cables you got there. Sleeved, but really wide, kinda like PATA cables or something.

I don't mean to be rude or anything, but... I kinda don't like them. No reason for a power cable to be so fat.


----------



## KyadCK

I think they just come that way: http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-750w-fatal1ty-series-power-supply.html Seems the idea was so they are flat, which would help with cable management in a case with little room behind the board.

It would certainly look better if they were fully covered from end to end though.


----------



## RonB94GT

I kind of like them. It;s to bad they are not covered to the end. I wouldn't call it fat as it's not as big as a sleeved cable.


----------



## almostblue

Can you add me, even if it's not modded (yet)?
I'm gonna spend another 30 minutes just looking at the box, *then* I will open it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almostblue*
> 
> Can you add me, even if it's not modded (yet)?
> I'm gonna spend another 30 minutes just looking at the box, *then* I will open it.


Its a pretty box, and its a big box, but even with that big box right in front of you, the actual size of the case will still be a surprise. Happened to me twice, and I knew what I was getting into the second time.


----------



## almostblue

Thanks KyadCK. Until it got here, I was kicking myself thinking that I should have sprung for a 932.
I still think the 932's a awesome, but I am *so* glad that I didn't do it! Got the 922 out of the box, and it's insane!
Going to use it for my first WC project (in due time)...


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think they just come that way: http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-750w-fatal1ty-series-power-supply.html Seems the idea was so they are flat, which would help with cable management in a case with little room behind the board.
> It would certainly look better if they were fully covered from end to end though.


they do come like this.. i thought they'd be a good idea but more of a pain than anything, i'm hoping a can keep the psu but replace the cables with normal modular ones which i can sleeve. what do you think??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Interesting cables you got there. Sleeved, but really wide, kinda like PATA cables or something.
> I don't mean to be rude or anything, but... I kinda don't like them. No reason for a power cable to be so fat.


its cool dude they are the cable that come with the psu. OCZ thinking they would save room and help with cable management which doesn't work too well. will see what they will be like in my HAF X when i get it at the end of the month


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> its cool dude they are the cable that come with the psu. OCZ thinking they would save room and help with cable management which doesn't work too well. will see what they will be like in my HAF X when i get it at the end of the month


Well, they maybe a bit flatter than a normal cable, but they are wider, which catches my eye easily. When doing cable management, you want to see as little cable as possible, and that idea kinda makes me subconsciously relate it to a bad wiring job.

There has to be something that can be done with them to make it look better....







You can turn them sideways!


----------



## kahboom

no really try it


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almostblue*
> 
> *I'm gonna spend another 30 minutes just looking at the box, *then* I will open it.*


LOL


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> no really try it












That was pretty cool though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> heres my HAF 922 as it is at the mo.. Upgrading to a HAF X at the end of the month


Yeah, i've got the same power supply.. I read a review or two and it was alright, it also matched my case theme (Red LED) so i got it.
It's a decent PSU, but the cables are terrible..


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, i've got the same power supply.. I read a review or two and it was alright, it also matched my case theme (Red LED) so i got it.
> It's a decent PSU, but the cables are terrible..


thats why i got it lol


----------



## tuffarts

Haf-Xtended


As it was last week, I have remodeled and the desk is gone now, find my camera tomorrow and post some new pics.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> no really try it


Awesome, lol.


----------



## Erick Silver

So the other day I posted some pics:







Dusty, Look at the build up behind the heatsink fan. So today I figured I would tear it down and givie it a good dusting. Heres what it looked like after I stripped it down:





I wiped it all down with mild warm soapy water. And let it dry. While it was drying I started to go through a few boxes I have in the room next to my desk. I found a can of Flat Black Spray paint. The wheels began to turn. And after the case was dry I took one of my extra steel wool pads and proceeded to give the bare metal a rubbing. Taped off a few areas and went out to the 30&F sunshine. While the metal was being scuffed the paint can sat in a pail of warm water. I spray the inside back panel and brought it in and then sprayed the interior of the case. Only 2 thin coats. But enough to cover the bare metal and prep for the actual major painting that will come in the summer. Here are the results:





Then the parts went back on after a good dusting with a soft paint brush on the PCBs and a damp cloth for the fans





Much better with black interior. Now I wait for the H60. The new red LED fans will be coming in a few weeks.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> So the other day I posted some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty, Look at the build up behind the heatsink fan. So today I figured I would tear it down and givie it a good dusting. Heres what it looked like after I stripped it down:
> 
> 
> I wiped it all down with mild warm soapy water. And let it dry. While it was drying I started to go through a few boxes I have in the room next to my desk. I found a can of Flat Black Spray paint. The wheels began to turn. And after the case was dry I took one of my extra steel wool pads and proceeded to give the bare metal a rubbing. Taped off a few areas and went out to the 30&F sunshine. While the metal was being scuffed the paint can sat in a pail of warm water. I spray the inside back panel and brought it in and then sprayed the interior of the case. Only 2 thin coats. But enough to cover the bare metal and prep for the actual major painting that will come in the summer. Here are the results:
> Much better with black interior. Now I wait for the H60. The new red LED fans will be coming in a few weeks.


Amazing! Makes me want to do it to my 932...
Anyway, how would this go with some 30Cm Red cathodes? I've measured it and 30Cm will fit fine. I'm getting shipping free, that's why i'm interested in it


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> 
> 
> Then the parts went back on after a good dusting with a soft paint brush on the PCBs and a damp cloth for the fans
> 
> 
> Much better with black interior. Now I wait for the H60. The new red LED fans will be coming in a few weeks.


Much better with black interior. Now I wait for the H60. The new red LED fans will be coming in a few weeks.[/quote]

Amazing! Makes me want to do it to my 932...
Anyway, how would this go with some 30Cm Red cathodes? I've measured it and 30Cm will fit fine. I'm getting shipping free, that's why i'm interested in it


----------



## Saancho

thats why i bought the HAF 932 Advanced







(all black interior)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*
> 
> thats why i bought the HAF 932 Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (all black interior)


HAF X was + $50 and i like the style of the 932 myself, HAF 932 Advanced didn't exist when i ordered mine.


----------



## Erick Silver

I got my HAF922 with Sniper Windowed Side Panel, 2x 120mm Red LED Fans, 2x 200mm Red LED Megaflows and 4x Silverstone Fan Filters for $70. No dents, scratches or mods done to the case at all.


----------



## raisethe3

^^Very good deal!


----------



## LegGodt

I just added a COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200mm fan to the front intake of my Cooler Master HAF 912 case. Since I added the new fan, the front of the case is rattling. I'm sure its the case and not the fan because if I place my hand on the front of the case the rattling stops.

Anyone else have this problem or have a solution to resolve it?

Thanks!


----------



## Erick Silver

Put a few strips of electrical tape between the front bezel and the metal case.


----------



## Ceadderman

I had that rattle til I tightened up the fan screws on a level surface. I know that may not make sense but if you tighten them up all the way one at a time you may not have a flush fan surface. Mine was so bad it actually squealed. So if you put the case on it's back and hold the fan secure(tough I know, with the HDD cage in the way) it may make it easier to fully secure the fan.









~Ceadder


----------



## sectionsone

Updated my rig. Just tidy up the cable and watercooling

*Before*






*After*









Waiting for comment


----------



## silbluever

Looks good







how long did it take to redo the loop and cables


----------



## Ceadderman

That looks so...

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!









What are your temps like and how many pumps are you running with all those hard surface angles?









~Ceadder


----------



## silbluever

Looks good







but wondering how long it took to redo???


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Updated my rig. Just tidy up the cable and watercooling
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for comment


One of the nicest on here.


----------



## Defunctronin

Beautiful job sectionsone, looks awesome! I like the redux, looks very clean and sharp. I







a bit....


----------



## Lucky 23

Super clean


----------



## DarkHollow

HAF X = Too SMALL. I need some more room..... gonna have to go buy me some sheet metal (well..... maybe, may do wood or plexi) What I am thinking though is to do a double wide HAF X, but with the new "wheel" things I found but then reinforce the entire bottom with some wood or metal to hold them together on the bottom and then just bolt em up on the top, possibly sides as well. Then use some plexi on the inside floor (at least on the windowed side) to cover the floor. (make it look nice and what not. Maybe some more to make a false floor or something..... dunno for sure. One advantage to using the wood on the bottom would be that it is easier to work with than metal. On the other hand plexi may be even better especially if I do like a clear or red layer of probably 1/4 inch plexi lit up maybe and then another 1/4 or something of black under it......

I think I should do a mock up of it in something, maybe Sketchup (after I learn it...)


----------



## Raven.7

Can anyone comment on this post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47;32876175*
> I have a 140mm Aero Cool Blue Shark mounted to the back of a Cooler Master HAF-X. It just recently started making grinding noises. This isn't the first one I had in there. I had another 140mm Aero Cool Blue Shark in there and it did the same thing. I find it odd since these fans are supposed to last a very long time. Could it be that the fans on my CPU cooler are causing this to happen? Here's a photo of what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the 120mm fans on the Prolimatech Megahalems are situated lower than the 140 exhaust fan. Could the air from these fans cause the exhaust fan to become slightly unstable leading it to die early?


A fellow member of the Anandtech Boards seems to be having this issue and since my HAF 932 is on the way, this has me slightly worried.

My guess is that not only the position but also the difference in CFM might be causing the problem. Thoughts?


----------



## silbluever

I dont know what the sound could be from but if u can take the fan apart and chk if the bearings need some lube


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silbluever*
> 
> I dont know what the sound could be from but if u can take the fan apart and chk if the bearings need some lube


This. I doubt the cooler fans could be causing the rear case fan to make that noise. I'm not saying that it's impossible but I think that it is improbable.Otherwise there would be more air coolers' complaining about this issue, which I think he would be the first to my knowledge.

Fan probably just needs a little lubricant applied to the bearing as you suggested.









~Ceadder


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> I also had alignment issues when i got my X. I was changing over from a 932. I have never seen anything like this before, whether it was a cheap case or a more high end one and whether it was a 10$ exp card or a 1000$ card. I RMAd the case after providing pictures to the seller and they exchanged it for me but i must say that although the second case was better it was still off.
> It's worst with x1 cards. I have a TV tuner and for a while it was not being detected upon boot-up, so i had to shut down and wiggle and even bend the card bracket and try and get it to sit good enough for it to get detected. In hind sight i should have not settled for this second case. I didn't even think of using washers. In my mind i was like "isn't ATX a standard? aren't all the different distances and measurements supposed to be compatible and equal across all products?". I will be water cooling my system soon and might try some washers and see how it goes, if i'm in the mood to rip out the mobo.
> So bad batch? Quality control? Fine. It just sucks though., when i was working in a 15$ case a while back and everything fit so well that even Mike Holmes couldn't have made it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the mobo in my 932


i just wanted to give a bump

I was fortunate to get cooler master to RMA me a brand new haf x...it was a PITA to go through support though...they won't reply to e-mails and you pretty much have to hound them. i'm glad I live about 20 minutes from cooler master...seriously, they were NOT willing to accept cross ship, advanced RMA...i asked them about putting my credit card down for collateral, they said its not possible and they won't accept, even though this is a pretty known issue

all in all, I'm finally happy this drama is over with...i get a working haf x...but man is cooler master support terrible.


----------



## sectionsone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silbluever*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long did it take to redo the loop and cables


sorry my brother did not measure it. thank you for comment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That looks so...
> NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps like and how many pumps are you running with all those hard surface angles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i use only combo reservoir xspc 750 and the temp good to run at 5.4 ghz (you can see pictures below)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> One of the nicest on here.


thank's for comment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Beautiful job sectionsone, looks awesome! I like the redux, looks very clean and sharp. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit....


thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Super clean


thank you


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> I also had alignment issues when i got my X. I was changing over from a 932. I have never seen anything like this before, whether it was a cheap case or a more high end one and whether it was a 10$ exp card or a 1000$ card. I RMAd the case after providing pictures to the seller and they exchanged it for me but i must say that although the second case was better it was still off.
> It's worst with x1 cards. I have a TV tuner and for a while it was not being detected upon boot-up, so i had to shut down and wiggle and even bend the card bracket and try and get it to sit good enough for it to get detected. In hind sight i should have not settled for this second case. I didn't even think of using washers. In my mind i was like "isn't ATX a standard? aren't all the different distances and measurements supposed to be compatible and equal across all products?". I will be water cooling my system soon and might try some washers and see how it goes, if i'm in the mood to rip out the mobo.
> So bad batch? Quality control? Fine. It just sucks though., when i was working in a 15$ case a while back and everything fit so well that even Mike Holmes couldn't have made it better.
> *snip*


WOW!!! I had no idea that the HAF X was having such a huge issue. Thats not just a little off. Thats alot. (By computer standards) Why has Cooler Master not done something to fix the problem in the manufacturing process?


----------



## crondable

So, I've had my HAF 922 for a little while now. Absolutely love it. Used it for my first build and couldn't be happier. Now I'm looking to increase my airflow a little bit, though. Right now I'm using a CM Hyper 212+, and that is doing a solid job at cooling my 2500k at 4.5Ghz. My hottest core was at 71C during an 8hr prime95 run. I want to add some extra cooling before I try to go for a higher OC, and I'm wondering if anybody has used the same setup. I'm trying to decide if I should go for a 200mm side fan, or a 120mm at the bottom. Both would be setup as an intake, and the way my PC is setup I could bring in a lot of air with either configuration. I would like for either fan to be a red LED fan, but not a necessity. If anybody has some suggestions, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> So, I've had my HAF 922 for a little while now. Absolutely love it. Used it for my first build and couldn't be happier. Now I'm looking to increase my airflow a little bit, though. Right now I'm using a CM Hyper 212+, and that is doing a solid job at cooling my 2500k at 4.5Ghz. My hottest core was at 71C during an 8hr prime95 run. I want to add some extra cooling before I try to go for a higher OC, and I'm wondering if anybody has used the same setup. I'm trying to decide if I should go for a 200mm side fan, or a 120mm at the bottom. Both would be setup as an intake, and the way my PC is setup I could bring in a lot of air with either configuration. I would like for either fan to be a red LED fan, but not a necessity. If anybody has some suggestions, that would be much appreciated.


I have put the 200mm red LED COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4 to the side panel in 2 HAF 922's. They work great and temps inside did drop.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a 120mm at the bottom as intake, 120mm at the rear for exhaust, 200mm front for intake, 200mm top for exhaust, 120mm on my Xigmatek Dark Knight in push to the top exhaust 200mm. My temps under a full folding load 24/7 are about 30*c. This is of course completely dependent on your ambient temps too. I personally find that the 200mm on the side panel disrupts the airflow too much to be overly effective. But I also have the Storm Sniper Windowed Side panel. I suggest putting a 120mm into the front drive bays. Wedge it in there with some foam. I think you will get some good temps.


----------



## keeganzero

Got an email from Cooler Master today



Oh cool, I wonder what I won!



$50 off a Cosmo II Case? Hmm, sounds promising, I wonder how much the normal price of this case is


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Got an email from Cooler Master today
> 
> Oh cool, I wonder what I won!
> 
> $50 off a Cosmo II Case? Hmm, sounds promising, I wonder how much the normal price of this case is


Just got one of those as well. Didn't even bother to check the price after looking at the pictures haha!


----------



## silbluever

Some Pics of the new case. The HAF X is a REALY sweet case and was fantastic to work with:thumb:


----------



## nickt1862

For those in North America seeking a HAF 912 Plus which has the black painted chassis it seems that the Cooler Master store now has these available AND the free shipping for a limited time.



http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=755


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

If anything, i would want the HAF advanced. I went out and bought the side window and the fans to make it an advanced though, just no painted interior


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> If anything, i would want the HAF advanced. I went out and bought the side window and the fans to make it an advanced though, just no painted interior


Yep it's $20.00 more plus shipping at the Cooler Master store for the Advanced model.

But some may not want the side window and or are on a tight budget so the current PLUS model offer may help those people.


----------



## Raven.7

Hey guys,

I'm getting my HAF 932(Non- Advanced) on Monday. My first question is, what are the major differences in design between advanced and N-A'd?

Also, I will be getting both the AMD Limited Edition Sidepanel and the stock side panel with the 230mm fan. To prevent getting dust in my system and [of course] show off, I guess my choice is to go with the AMD LE Sidepanel. However, I'm here on a quest for different information, information regarding output fans. Based on my choice of sidepanel, what's the consensus on 2x 140mm fans vs 1x 230mm fan at the top of the case? I'm probably looking to hit up a couple of 140mm Noctuas in there...Is the investment worthy? Also, how much of an impact would the lack on a side 230mm have on GPU temps?

One more thing, what's a good Front Intake fan that isn't CM-Made?

Any tips are appreciated


----------



## ghostrider85

umm, need help guys, i saw this somewhere before but﻿ i can't remember now. anyone of you knows where i can buy those metal contact thing that connects the fan on the side panel of THERMALTAKE LEVEL 10 GT case to the motherboard? need to get one of those so i don't have to keep on reconnecting the fan and the ccfl on the side panel of my haf x.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm getting my HAF 932(Non- Advanced) on Monday. My first question is, what are the major differences in design between advanced and N-A'd?
> Also, I will be getting both the AMD Limited Edition Sidepanel and the stock side panel with the 230mm fan. To prevent getting dust in my system and [of course] show off, I guess my choice is to go with the AMD LE Sidepanel. However, I'm here on a quest for different information, information regarding output fans. Based on my choice of sidepanel, what's the consensus on 2x 140mm fans vs 1x 230mm fan at the top of the case? I'm probably looking to hit up a couple of 140mm Noctuas in there...Is the investment worthy? Also, how much of an impact would the lack on a side 230mm have on GPU temps?
> One more thing, what's a good Front Intake fan that isn't CM-Made?
> Any tips are appreciated


AFAIK the top 3 slots are 120mm slots







- But only 2 are useful, the hidden one is well.. Hidden and useless.
The Advanced has a Black Interior, USB 3.0 Bracket (RRP @ $25) and a GFX card bracket? (i think)

Having no sidefan won't effect your temperatures too much, (probably 6-8c on a single card). That being said if you're planning to run crossfire you'll want it. (probably 2x 120's actually like i use)

Good front fan? LED or non LED the best i've seen are These. They aren't on newegg though? I'm thinking of buying one for the top of my case, Maybe the front too, i like the red though!

Hope that helps!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> umm, need help guys, i saw this somewhere before but﻿ i can't remember now. anyone of you knows where i can buy those metal contact thing that connects the fan on the side panel of THERMALTAKE LEVEL 10 GT case to the motherboard? need to get one of those so i don't have to keep on reconnecting the fan and the ccfl on the side panel of my haf x.


I've always wondered this myself! I have no idea what they're called either! I'll be getting some if you end up finding some!


----------



## gatorguy89

Add me. HAF 932 AMD/ATI edtition;


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> AFAIK the top 3 slots are 120mm slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - But only 2 are useful, the hidden one is well.. Hidden and useless.
> The Advanced has a Black Interior, USB 3.0 Bracket (RRP @ $25) and a GFX card bracket? (i think)
> Having no sidefan won't effect your temperatures too much, (probably 6-8c on a single card). That being said if you're planning to run crossfire you'll want it. (probably 2x 120's actually like i use)
> Good front fan? LED or non LED the best i've seen are These. They aren't on newegg though? I'm thinking of buying one for the top of my case, Maybe the front too, i like the red though!
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered this myself! I have no idea what they're called either! I'll be getting some if you end up finding some!


Ah, I guess I confused it with a different case then. I guess I should stick with the 230mm fan for now... :|

However, nice find with those BitFenix fans, 150 CFM :O


----------



## Raven.7

Also, any tips for cable management?

It just happens to be that my PSU is non modular














:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Also, any tips for cable management?
> It just happens to be that my PSU is non modular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Either try to fit all the extra cables behind the MB tray, or if that isn't possible, run them through the hole then hide them in the spare HDD bays where the sleds keep them kinda hidden. Better then leaving then laying around in the middle of the case.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey question. Has anyone here in the club used the (UN)Designs 5.25" Bay Rad Bracket Set in their HAF 922 for a H Series Cooling unit? Does it work with the toolless design features? I want to make sure that its gonna work so that I don't spend money on something that I won't be able to use. I am not at home right now so I can't look but does anyone have pics of the 922 5.25" Drive bays without the tooless baubles on it?


----------



## almostblue

Got my new HAF 922 loaded. Know it's not much but the first pic I had was just of the box








Never worried about cable management with other builds. Worked for some time on getting the cables right, but still not happy with them. I want to upgrade to a full ATX, which I believe will help some.
Does any mod their MB trays for additional cable holes? Seems like it wouldn't be difficult to do?
Still just a work in progress. Have a ton of upgrading to do. But, it's such an awesome case....


----------



## firstolast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hey question. Has anyone here in the club used the (UN)Designs 5.25" Bay Rad Bracket Set in their HAF 922 for a H Series Cooling unit? Does it work with the toolless design features?


I know it would work with the 912 (i have my H50 rad in the drive bays), but the 922 is longer from front to back. The length of the tubes might cause an issue as they could potentially be too short to reach the mounting points on the bracket. Just something to consider

Edit: Btw, just for clarification, i'm not using the mounting brackets in the link. i used the 5.25'' to 3.5'' bay adapters and zipties to secure my h50.


----------



## CJL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> i just wanted to give a bump
> I was fortunate to get cooler master to RMA me a brand new haf x...it was a PITA to go through support though...they won't reply to e-mails and you pretty much have to hound them. i'm glad I live about 20 minutes from cooler master...seriously, they were NOT willing to accept cross ship, advanced RMA...i asked them about putting my credit card down for collateral, they said its not possible and they won't accept, even though this is a pretty known issue
> all in all, I'm finally happy this drama is over with...i get a working haf x...but man is cooler master support terrible.


I don't want to bash CM, but i did have another issue when i first unboxed my case. One of the tabs inside the front panel was broken and i opened a, i don't remember what it was on their site, parts rma or something, and i never heard back from them. I didn't care at the time because i was working on getting the whole case replaced anyways.

I love the HAF X and it shouldn't put anyone off thinking about buying one. I recently ordered a new case that caught my geekorisity and i hope i don't have any problems offloading the X to someone. Worst case scenario i'll keep it and use it for a second build someday.

I'm glad everything worked out for you, enjoy!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> I don't want to bash CM, but i did have another issue when i first unboxed my case. One of the tabs inside the front panel was broken and i opened a, i don't remember what it was on their site, parts rma or something, and i never heard back from them. I didn't care at the time because i was working on getting the whole case replaced anyways.
> I love the HAF X and it shouldn't put anyone off thinking about buying one. I recently ordered a new case that caught my geekorisity and i hope i don't have any problems offloading the X to someone. Worst case scenario i'll keep it and use it for a second build someday.
> I'm glad everything worked out for you, enjoy!


the thing is, cooler master is so huge and produces GREAT products...they are leaders and pioneers in the computer industry....so if something goes wrong, in this case, HAF X has issues...its not gonna stop them if they lose a few sales here or there...they could careless about quality customer support....they are just out to get money...and if a couple hundred or maybe even thousand people don't like them, it won't matter to them...cuz they still racking in huge amounts of money from their products


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> I don't want to bash CM, but i did have another issue when i first unboxed my case. One of the tabs inside the front panel was broken and i opened a, i don't remember what it was on their site, parts rma or something, and i never heard back from them. I didn't care at the time because i was working on getting the whole case replaced anyways.
> I love the HAF X and it shouldn't put anyone off thinking about buying one. I recently ordered a new case that caught my geekorisity and i hope i don't have any problems offloading the X to someone. Worst case scenario i'll keep it and use it for a second build someday.
> I'm glad everything worked out for you, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is, cooler master is so huge and produces GREAT products...they are leaders and pioneers in the computer industry....so if something goes wrong, in this case, HAF X has issues...its not gonna stop them if they lose a few sales here or there...they could careless about quality customer support....they are just out to get money...*and if a couple hundred or maybe even thousand people don't like them, it won't matter to them.*..cuz they still racking in huge amounts of money from their products
Click to expand...

I respectfully disagree *IF* it's CM's thinking as those numbers would most likely multiply over time - URL's/Forums and word of mouth goes a long way whether in either a positive or negative way.

Bad Customer Service increase would only make more and more people disregard their products. In my view it's not good at all to become complacent and if they do so will eventually come back to bite them. I have two of their cases and I'm saying all this as it applies to any company in same said scenario.

For instance: Read the Corsair and NZXT forums and read how many people purchase their products because in part of their mostly great customer service.


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, anyone's Customer Service can be tedious at times. I love their products but even Corsair can suffer from this. I had to look for hens teeth when I last spoke with a Corsair Rep. They did solve the issue so I'm not bad mouthing them, just had to work to get what I called them for. I can imagine some of the less patient members here calling them over the same issue and coming away with a bad taste in their mouth.









~Ceadder


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatorguy89*
> 
> Add me. HAF 932 AMD/ATI edtition;


Thats sick man the AMD version w/ the red looks really good too.


----------



## almostblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I respectfully disagree *IF* it's CM's thinking as those numbers would most likely multiply over time - URL's/Forums and word of mouth goes a long way whether in either a positive or negative way.
> Bad Customer Service increase would only make more and more people disregard their products. In my view it's not good at all to become complacent and if they do so will eventually come back to bite them. I have two of their cases and I'm saying all this as it applies to any company in same said scenario.
> 
> For instance: Read the Corsair and NZXT forums and read how many people purchase their products because in part of their mostly great customer service.


I would have to agree with nickt1862 on this. The old adage is "1 person who has a good customer experience will tell 10 people. 1 person who has a bad customer experience will tell 100 people." And I'm not saying that you didn't have a bad customer experience. We all have had them, and they suck. I do see the complacency (or think I do) that you talk about, with service-related conglomerates. But, to achieve the name of "Cooler Master" (or Corsair, or Lian Li, etc) took a lot of time and effort. A retail company who doesn't believe that they need to cater to customers is surely contemplating suicide?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almostblue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I respectfully disagree *IF* it's CM's thinking as those numbers would most likely multiply over time - URL's/Forums and word of mouth goes a long way whether in either a positive or negative way.
> Bad Customer Service increase would only make more and more people disregard their products. In my view it's not good at all to become complacent and if they do so will eventually come back to bite them. I have two of their cases and I'm saying all this as it applies to any company in same said scenario.
> 
> For instance: Read the Corsair and NZXT forums and read how many people purchase their products because in part of their mostly great customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree with nickt1862 on this. The old adage is "1 person who has a good customer experience will tell 10 people. 1 person who has a bad customer experience will tell 100 people." And I'm not saying that you didn't have a bad customer experience. We all have had them, and they suck. I do see the complacency (or think I do) that you talk about, with service-related conglomerates. But, to achieve the name of "Cooler Master" (or Corsair, or Lian Li, etc) took a lot of time and effort. A retail company who doesn't believe that they need to cater to customers is surely contemplating suicide?
Click to expand...

Thanks and luckily I haven't experienced "the customer service shaft" from Cooler Master but what you just said and what I said prior to that applies so much. However others have, one has to look up (Google) the many poor eRMA turnaround time complaints Cooler Master has had when someone puts in for one of those and sometimes has waited weeks to find out no action was taken. Hence the many times I recommended when an CM eRMA is applied to that they babysit it and take the proactive approach to then contacting Cooler Master if after a few days no movement towards fulfilling it/them hasn't taken place.

Also for HAF 912 fans why couldn't they make the Advanced model and now recently PLUS models available to retail outlets other than be at the mercy of their store only for these?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I respectfully disagree *IF* it's CM's thinking as those numbers would most likely multiply over time - URL's/Forums and word of mouth goes a long way whether in either a positive or negative way.
> Bad Customer Service increase would only make more and more people disregard their products. In my view it's not good at all to become complacent and if they do so will eventually come back to bite them. I have two of their cases and I'm saying all this as it applies to any company in same said scenario.
> 
> For instance: Read the Corsair and NZXT forums and read how many people purchase their products because in part of their mostly great customer service.


meh....i'm certain they CAN make more money if they had better customer service....but since they are so huge and making so much money to begin with....i don't think it really matters to them...going to the drawing boards and figuring out how to improve customer satisfaction

i totally see where you're coming from...i'm not saying anybody is wrong....but think about how crap cooler master's customer service is...and how long they have been crap....i doubt it's going to change any time soon either...i'm sure they are just going to hum along and keep rolling in the cash money while providing sub par customer service


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Also for HAF 912 fans why couldn't they make the Advanced model and now recently PLUS models available to retail outlets other than be at the mercy of their store only for these?


Why is the best 912 model (Advanced USB 3.0) only available in the Asia/Aust region? I'm glad cause for $105AUD its a great value case but surely it would sell easily in the US and the rest of the world?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I respectfully disagree *IF* it's CM's thinking as those numbers would most likely multiply over time - URL's/Forums and word of mouth goes a long way whether in either a positive or negative way.
> Bad Customer Service increase would only make more and more people disregard their products. In my view it's not good at all to become complacent and if they do so will eventually come back to bite them. I have two of their cases and I'm saying all this as it applies to any company in same said scenario.
> 
> For instance: Read the Corsair and NZXT forums and read how many people purchase their products because in part of their mostly great customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> meh....i'm certain they CAN make more money if they had better customer service....but since they are so huge and making so much money to begin with....i don't think it really matters to them...going to the drawing boards and figuring out how to improve customer satisfaction
> 
> i totally see where you're coming from...i'm not saying anybody is wrong....but think about how crap cooler master's customer service is...and how long they have been crap....i doubt it's going to change any time soon either...i'm sure they are just going to hum along and keep rolling in the cash money while providing sub par customer service
Click to expand...

The only thing keeping them above water is about half of their case lineup that people like, otherwise they would already would have had a fork stuck in them years ago. Still, no excuse for them as a company to potentially mistreat their paying customers. All they need to do is to change their attitude and give more than what the customer wants like the *HAF 912 PLUS/ADVANCED models* made available on a larger retail scale than just their store and the mercy of their limited stock. I don't blame the customer service and technical departments there as they're stretched quite thin and many times it's the rest that don't follow through.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> meh....i'm certain they CAN make more money if they had better customer service....but since they are so huge and making so much money to begin with....i don't think it really matters to them...going to the drawing boards and figuring out how to improve customer satisfaction
> i totally see where you're coming from...i'm not saying anybody is wrong....but think about how crap cooler master's customer service is...and how long they have been crap....i doubt it's going to change any time soon either...i'm sure they are just going to hum along and keep rolling in the cash money while providing sub par customer service


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Why is the best 912 model (Advanced USB 3.0) only available in the Asia/Aust region? I'm glad cause for $105AUD its a great value case but surely it would sell easily in the US and the rest of the world?


I was talking to the guy who owns the local computer shop, anyway basically he asked me what i was running and it was awkward when i said "HAF 932" as he knew that i got it online. I was like "yeah i did, 'cause i love coolermaster cases and you don't stock them". His reply was "Yeah, i haven't stocked them since the Coolermaster Stacker, they charged me $80AUD for each case for shipping and handling. Which basically meant i had little to no markup for myself and people still wouldn't buy them. So i only stock the Antecs now as they're cheaper for shipping"

Kind of sad, when coolermaster over-charge stores who are trying to sell their product, when i can order the case alone, (or in bulk) and get them cheaper then what a computer store can, if they didn't have ridiculous charges they would sell more here locally..

'cause all my friends that have computers from there either have Antec 300's to 900's. (No-one really gets the twelve hundred here).
Or a DF series case, kind of sad seeing everyone with the same case also..


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Why is the best 912 model (Advanced USB 3.0) only available in the Asia/Aust region? I'm glad cause for $105AUD its a great value case but surely it would sell easily in the US and the rest of the world?


Yeah, makes me sad. I bought the 912 vanilla, and spent almost as much as the Advanced would have cost if I had gotten it, and I don't have the USB 3.0 or the painted interior, just the windowed door and LED fans. Would have paid that much for those features, really.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> meh....i'm certain they CAN make more money if they had better customer service....but since they are so huge and making so much money to begin with....i don't think it really matters to them...going to the drawing boards and figuring out how to improve customer satisfaction
> i totally see where you're coming from...i'm not saying anybody is wrong....but think about how crap cooler master's customer service is...and how long they have been crap....i doubt it's going to change any time soon either...i'm sure they are just going to hum along and keep rolling in the cash money while providing sub par customer service
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Why is the best 912 model (Advanced USB 3.0) only available in the Asia/Aust region? I'm glad cause for $105AUD its a great value case but surely it would sell easily in the US and the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to the guy who owns the local computer shop, anyway basically he asked me what i was running and it was awkward when i said "HAF 932" as he knew that i got it online. I was like "yeah i did, 'cause i love coolermaster cases and you don't stock them". His reply was "Yeah, i haven't stocked them since the Coolermaster Stacker, they charged me $80AUD for each case for shipping and handling. Which basically meant i had little to no markup for myself and people still wouldn't buy them. So i only stock the Antecs now as they're cheaper for shipping"
> 
> Kind of sad, when coolermaster over-charge stores who are trying to sell their product, when i can order the case alone, (or in bulk) and get them cheaper then what a computer store can, if they didn't have ridiculous charges they would sell more here locally..
> 
> 'cause all my friends that have computers from there either have Antec 300's to 900's. (No-one really gets the twelve hundred here).
> Or a DF series case, kind of sad seeing everyone with the same case also..
Click to expand...

Think CoolerMaster may do this to curtail overcharging the end user who goes to a PC shop for a computer?









I agree that it sucks cause not everyone has the time patience and energy to build their own system, but years ago I went to one of those shops and the guy told me that it would be cheaper if I did it myself. I took his advice and never looked back. I build systems for people using the Egg, Amazon and PPCs' and don't charge half what a retail builder charges so the client can get a clean OS with none of the junk that you'll get from a retail builder who buys bulk OS and gets paid to add 35% more apps that people either want or don't need. I hate it when I go to an elderly person's house and help them with their system cause there is all the craptastic bloat on their system and they think that all systems are like that. Still pay around the same price because Windows ain't cheap but their system will run much smoother for much longer right out of the box.









Anyway, I'm shure that there is more to the issue than what you might be seeing as far as Retail builders go. Maybe CoolerMaster knows these guys are getting paid to put "advertware" onto their systems and feel that they shouldn't approve of it with reasonable shipping. Actually if you buy direct from CM their shipping stinks. But thinking about it I can see why.









~Ceadder


----------



## almostblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Think CoolerMaster may do this to curtail overcharging the end user who goes to a PC shop for a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it sucks cause not everyone has the time patience and energy to build their own system, but years ago I went to one of those shops and the guy told me that it would be cheaper if I did it myself. I took his advice and never looked back. I build systems for people using the Egg, Amazon and PPCs' and don't charge half what a retail builder charges so the client can get a clean OS with none of the junk that you'll get from a retail builder who buys bulk OS and gets paid to add 35% more apps that people either want or don't need. I hate it when I go to an elderly person's house and help them with their system cause there is all the craptastic bloat on their system and they think that all systems are like that. Still pay around the same price because Windows ain't cheap but their system will run much smoother for much longer right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm shure that there is more to the issue than what you might be seeing as far as Retail builders go. Maybe CoolerMaster knows these guys are getting paid to put "advertware" onto their systems and feel that they shouldn't approve of it with reasonable shipping. Actually if you buy direct from CM their shipping stinks. But thinking about it I can see why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I've never been into retail, so feel free to correct me, but my local stores don't (as a rule) sell *specialized* cases. They mostly (mostly, hehe. sorry, couldn't help myself) sell low end cases. *If* my local pc store bought, say 5 cases a month, I can't see them getting a great deal on wholesale pricing. And, I can't see them selling 5 Cool Master cases a month? If I were ever lucky enough to create a product, I would probably want to keep as much control of it's retail cost as possible, which means I would probably be very stingy on wholesaling. Retail is a strange beast. And, a company's "Big Picture" is very rarely seen or understood by the consumer. Again though, that's just my opinion.
More importantly, ceadderman? Don't you have a game that you should be getting ready for? Already wearing my Montana throwback.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almostblue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Think CoolerMaster may do this to curtail overcharging the end user who goes to a PC shop for a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it sucks cause not everyone has the time patience and energy to build their own system, but years ago I went to one of those shops and the guy told me that it would be cheaper if I did it myself. I took his advice and never looked back. I build systems for people using the Egg, Amazon and PPCs' and don't charge half what a retail builder charges so the client can get a clean OS with none of the junk that you'll get from a retail builder who buys bulk OS and gets paid to add 35% more apps that people either want or don't need. I hate it when I go to an elderly person's house and help them with their system cause there is all the craptastic bloat on their system and they think that all systems are like that. Still pay around the same price because Windows ain't cheap but their system will run much smoother for much longer right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm shure that there is more to the issue than what you might be seeing as far as Retail builders go. Maybe CoolerMaster knows these guys are getting paid to put "advertware" onto their systems and feel that they shouldn't approve of it with reasonable shipping. Actually if you buy direct from CM their shipping stinks. But thinking about it I can see why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been into retail, so feel free to correct me, but my local stores don't (as a rule) sell *specialized* cases. They mostly (mostly, hehe. sorry, couldn't help myself) sell low end cases. *If* my local pc store bought, say 5 cases a month, I can't see them getting a great deal on wholesale pricing. And, I can't see them selling 5 Cool Master cases a month? If I were ever lucky enough to create a product, I would probably want to keep as much control of it's retail cost as possible, which means I would probably be very stingy on wholesaling. Retail is a strange beast. And, a company's "Big Picture" is very rarely seen or understood by the consumer. Again though, that's just my opinion.
> More importantly, ceadderman? Don't you have a game that you should be getting ready for? Already wearing my Montana throwback.
Click to expand...

By retail I mean not a Cafe store. Guys like us, but who have no problems overcharging for the product. There is a place like this in Downtown Pally actually. A lot of the prices they charge you could buy two of the items. Which tells me they take the money and buy more stock shelve it and wait for the next sucker to walk through the door. Being a stones throw from Stanford, you can bet they have no shortage of those.









I'm already ready. Our boys gonna put the smackdown on the Gints today. Win or Lose the Giants are gonna come away with a bloody nose like no other...

Wow looks like the Ravens are taking charge. Too bad cause I was hoping for Brady to get dropped like an Ugly Prom Queen at the end of the night.







*No offense to ugly Prom Queens of course*

~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Think CoolerMaster may do this to curtail overcharging the end user who goes to a PC shop for a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it sucks cause not everyone has the time patience and energy to build their own system, but years ago I went to one of those shops and the guy told me that it would be cheaper if I did it myself. I took his advice and never looked back. I build systems for people using the Egg, Amazon and PPCs' and don't charge half what a retail builder charges so the client can get a clean OS with none of the junk that you'll get from a retail builder who buys bulk OS and gets paid to add 35% more apps that people either want or don't need. I hate it when I go to an elderly person's house and help them with their system cause there is all the craptastic bloat on their system and they think that all systems are like that. Still pay around the same price because Windows ain't cheap but their system will run much smoother for much longer right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm shure that there is more to the issue than what you might be seeing as far as Retail builders go. Maybe CoolerMaster knows these guys are getting paid to put "advertware" onto their systems and feel that they shouldn't approve of it with reasonable shipping. Actually if you buy direct from CM their shipping stinks. But thinking about it I can see why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's completely different to my local shop! You can just go in there and buy parts if you need it, although you have to back order stuff such as a 7970.
He gets alot of business, and he also stocks a couple of mid-towers (DF35) and the likes.

Anyway, he doesn't load them up with bloatware! He only uses 3DMark to make sure it's 3D stable, and i think the worst thing we found on my friends PC was some free anti-virus..

He gets alot of business as it's the only custom PC shop here, people hate Harvey Norman too. Well most people don't want to shop there off the basis of stuff from there "Breaking" after a couple of months out of warranty. Whereas at this shop you can take it to him and he'll fix it no matter what.

Anyway that's my rant about cooler-master and retail done,
sorry if i thread hijacked btw









EDIT: His prices are quite competitive
$230 for an i5 2500k online, and $246 from him locally.


----------



## Raven.7

Anyone with a white front LED fan that can provide a pic?









I'm thinking about grabbing a BitFenix Specter Pro with a white LED!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Anyone with a white front LED fan that can provide a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about grabbing a BitFenix Specter Pro with a white LED!


They look like a good fan, i'm tempted to grab one with no led for the top!


----------



## konoii

I deiced to go back to my Haf 932 that I purchased back in 2010.. I tried to get away from big, full tower cases but man did I miss the room and cooling power it offered..





Its nice to have my old Noctua nh-d14 again xD


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> I deiced to go back to my Haf 932 that I purchased back in 2010.. I tried to get away from big, full tower cases but man did I miss the room and cooling power it offered..
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to have my old Noctua nh-d14 again xD


Very nice!

I hope you don't have much dust going around the house with those 120mms on the side


----------



## richman10302

Add me please

HAF X just came today. Probably going to do an i7 build with an h100 water cooling..

Will take some time though funds are limited each week have a few parts coming


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok went from 650D to Haf 912. Anyone know a good method/paint to use when painting the haf 912 black? About to update my sig rig and more pics soon

Added a filter to the top with zip ties.

New Pics


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Very nice!
> I hope you don't have much dust going around the house with those 120mms on the side


I picked up four Silverstone 120mm dust filters and taped them to the side panel xD


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok went from 650D to Haf 912. Anyone know a good method/paint to use when painting the haf 912 black? About to update my sig rig and more pics soon
> 
> Added a filter to the top with zip ties.
> 
> New Pics


Looks nice on the inside.. However, it also looks like you tried to get a blue theme going (motherboard, fan, PSU), and the AMD card just killed that idea. (hint, if you want a blue theme, get a Saphire card, they are beautiful).


----------



## OverClocker55

I love my red card in the blue mobo and fans


----------



## OverClocker55

450 Be A Gone


120mm for my very loved flashed 6950


----------



## Erick Silver

Here are some updated Pics of my HAF 922.




Just installed the H60 day before yesterday. Great job in reducing temps. Set it to intake and the top 200mm fan grabs the hot air and immediately exhausts it.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> I picked up four Silverstone 120mm dust filters and taped them to the side panel xD


LOL!


----------



## Raven.7

*Here we go!*

Size Comparison









MOAR Comparison









Fun time!









Dear non-modular god...









6870s out for a breather









Motherboard just chilling









Basics moved in!









MOAR To come later!


----------



## Crest

I'm moving from my second hand 932 to a cosmos 2 in a few days. I really do like the case and it's well built and solid. I just think it's way too small for me and is too open for the kind of airflow. i don't think I could sell a third hand 932 on here heh, I'll just have to make it into a grill or something


----------



## Erick Silver

You could sell a third hand 932 here if it was still in good shape. That Cosmos II is damn sexy, no doubt.


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> *Here we go!*
> Size Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAR To come later!


heh, nice! Nothing like the room of the Haf 932


----------



## Lucky 23

x2


----------



## DarkHollow

Dunno if anyone has done so but, it would likely be stronger than paint and easier (maybe) to coat the interior of a case with spray on truck bedliner.


----------



## MGF Derp

I'll be joining this club soon, as I just scored a 912 from Best Buy for $38 woot.


----------



## raisethe3

Raven, thanks for the size comparison pictures. I honestly thought the HAF 932 would be much taller than what the images showed.


----------



## KyadCK

When you see it in person, it is. Pictures never do anything justice.


----------



## griffulas

Working on a HAF X fan mod and paint here's some progress:





CPU 2600k
Board ASRock Extreme3 Gen3
8GB GSkill X RAM
2x GTX 570 SLI
1200w Coolermaster PSU
Noctua DH-D14 with 3 Delta 3000RPM Fans + 2 Shrouds

in the works, paint the BR Drive 2x Antec H20 620 for the 570's
colored sleeveing of the psu
red leds and fan controller for the delts they are LOUD


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'm moving from my second hand 932 to a cosmos 2 in a few days. I really do like the case and it's well built and solid. I just think it's way too small for me and is too open for the kind of airflow. i don't think I could sell a third hand 932 on here heh, I'll just have to make it into a grill or something


Ummm not sure but isn't the Cosmos smaller than the 932?









Nvm, that thing is huge. Just looked it up in the Egg. The interior reminds me of the 800D or one of the big TJ cases from Silverstone only not with the flipped chassis. $350 though? Yeah I think they can keep that one for a little while longer.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ummm not sure but isn't the Cosmos smaller than the 932?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


*932*: 22.70" x 9.00" x 21.50"
*Cosmos II*: 13.5" x 27.7" x 26.1"

Quite a bit bigger, and only 2.5 times the cost!

Speaking of the Cosmos II, I also won a $50 coupon off for one from CM, but there's no way I can afford it anyway. Anyone want it?


----------



## Raven.7

*Moar picturez! Still waiting for my DVD Drive to fill that hole!*

All in









Cable Management hell *(Non-Modular PSU







)*









At least the inside looks cleaner









Side Panel on









Mission complete!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griffulas*
> 
> Working on a HAF X fan mod and paint here's some progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 2600k
> Board ASRock Extreme3 Gen3
> 8GB GSkill X RAM
> 2x GTX 570 SLI
> 1200w Coolermaster PSU
> Noctua DH-D14 with 3 Delta 3000RPM Fans + 2 Shrouds
> in the works, paint the BR Drive 2x Antec H20 620 for the 570's
> colored sleeveing of the psu
> red leds and fan controller for the delts they are LOUD


Good to go, looks nice


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Dunno if anyone has done so but, it would likely be stronger than paint and easier (maybe) to coat the interior of a case with spray on truck bedliner.


The problem with the spray on truck liner products is the thickness of the coating it creates. That will certainly affect tolerances like drive bays, etc. Even having my case powder coated caused the drive bays to fit devices a little more snug than stock. Just something to keep in mind when using a product that results in a thicker coating.


----------



## WarIV




----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*
> 
> The problem with the spray on truck liner products is the thickness of the coating it creates. That will certainly affect tolerances like drive bays, etc. Even having my case powder coated caused the drive bays to fit devices a little more snug than stock. Just something to keep in mind when using a product that results in a thicker coating.


This, is what i was thinking..

If/When i ever upgrade this rig, i'll get around to spraying it black. (Maybe a bit of red for the PCI slots and meshy parts?)

Also how do you do the "HAF" in a different color? I'd love to do that in red!


----------



## WarIV

My projec step1,,, clear all floppy disc and HDD...just hold 1 slot for HDD ((Dont need Floppy disc) ..... put 4 little 3V LED in serie right on 12V. circuit (dont need resistance!! )) on top temporarly make great looking!!!!! Why destroye my HAF 922







very hot Looking water cooler comming soon in next year and needed big space to work on !! easy to paint black all inside case and make better airflow in case,,00 restriction by HDD !!!!! I put redLED fan on top so look like greatly !!! i no my wire look desorder XD is temporarly,,,all wire to shot damit,, i make all black custon wire from inside PSU! all this comming with new water cooling project step2!!! All this project replace my OLD core duo of intel 1.8G stock,,,,and cost average 800-900$ NOW on picture!! not expensive 4 very great LOOKING and PERFORMANCE Computer (and my first step in OC,,only read forum and make this!!! ))U can see all other picture of project and OC right on left under the trader rating !!! ENJOY RED AND BLACK Project !!!


----------



## blizzzy

Sorry for my ugly tubes.. they are in use for 3 years already...Still waiting on my 2nd GTX480 with EK FC WB to arrive before I change them to colored ones.


----------



## _REAPER_

Good lord you will need to clean out your CPU/GPU blocks when you change your tubes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Added New White Lights C


----------



## DWSR

Anyone tried mounting one of these to the side door of their 932? I'm wondering if I'm going to have enough clearance with an SLI watercooling bridge on my 570s. I currently have a CM Megaflow on the door (30mm), and I'm planning to run that rad (46mm) and 4 AP-15s (25mm). Anyone know of an easy way to measure the dimensions inside of the case with the side door on?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Anyone tried mounting one of these to the side door of their 932? I'm wondering if I'm going to have enough clearance with an SLI watercooling bridge on my 570s. I currently have a CM Megaflow on the door (30mm), and I'm planning to run that rad (46mm) and 4 AP-15s (25mm). Anyone know of an easy way to measure the dimensions inside of the case with the side door on?


One of what? Your link failed you. Try using this pic link next to the paperclip at the top of the toolbar in the reply window. Right click on the pic of what you're talking about and choose "Copy Image location" and then right click in the box "Paste" and it should add the tag for you.









If you're talking about the 200/400 Rad not if your intent is to keep everything internal. The thickness of the Rad coupled with the thickness of the fan(30mm) would interfere with whatever cards you run in your PCI-e slots.









Nvm, AT doesn't want to let their pics be used I guess not even Manufacturer stock file pics.











Nywyz... No that Radiator will not fit for 2 reasons. Too big to fit internally in the door and too thick to fit with fans. So the short answer would have been Nope, won't work.









It WILL however fit on the exterior and having the two grommet holes on the back you COULD mount it to the outside with 4 fans to hold it in place internally Externally and use to Intake to bring cool air through the Rad. The fans being Internal of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Added New White Lights C


Nice build, I am going to post pics of my new build in FEB.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Anyone tried mounting one of these to the side door of their 932? I'm wondering if I'm going to have enough clearance with an SLI watercooling bridge on my 570s. I currently have a CM Megaflow on the door (30mm), and I'm planning to run that rad (46mm) and 4 AP-15s (25mm). Anyone know of an easy way to measure the dimensions inside of the case with the side door on?


I know this Isnt quite what you're asking for, but the pannel of the door sits flush against the mesuring point. The bump in the door is worth another 5mm, but don't rely on that space. From the top of the card itself, you have about 85mm.

Subtract 71 for the fans/rad and you're looking at 14mm or about half an inch of clearence for the cooler, and I've seen those bridges, I don't think there's room. If you could perhaps have the fans on the outside (i dunno, use the water cooling holes or drill a small hole in the door to run power through?) It would open up to around 40mm which may be enough.

tl;dr: thers no real hidden room in the case, measure from the top of the bridge to the edge and that's the room you've got.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Anyone tried mounting one of these to the side door of their 932? I'm wondering if I'm going to have enough clearance with an SLI watercooling bridge on my 570s. I currently have a CM Megaflow on the door (30mm), and I'm planning to run that rad (46mm) and 4 AP-15s (25mm). Anyone know of an easy way to measure the dimensions inside of the case with the side door on?
> 
> 
> 
> I know this Isnt quite what you're asking for, but the pannel of the door sits flush against the mesuring point. The bump in the door is worth another 5mm, but don't rely on that space. From the top of the card itself, you have about 85mm.
> 
> Subtract 71 for the fans/rad and you're looking at 14mm or about half an inch of clearence for the cooler, and I've seen those bridges, I don't think there's room. If you could perhaps have the fans on the outside (i dunno, use the water cooling holes or drill a small hole in the door to run power through?) It would open up to around 40mm which may be enough.
> 
> tl;dr: thers no real hidden room in the case, measure from the top of the bridge to the edge and that's the room you've got.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the thickness of the plate needed to mount four 120s' in place.









Dammit, stupid me clicking submit instead of preview. Anyway there are screws to be accounted for, gaskets to seal and minimize vibration etc. I'd mount the Rad to the outside and mount grills on it to protect the vanes. But that's just me.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't forget the thickness of the plate needed to mount four 120s' in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, stupid me clicking submit instead of preview. Anyway there are screws to be accounted for, gaskets to seal and minimize vibration etc. I'd mount the Rad to the outside and mount grills on it to protect the vanes. But that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The only problem I see with that is now your tubing has to go around back to get in the case. This wouldn't be that big a deal if the 932's side panel didn't open like a door with the hinges in front (no actual hinges, but still). you'd need a lot of extra play in the tubing to get away with it. Of course, the rad on the inside doesn't speak convenience either as now you've got spare tubing that can fold. I'm not really sure why you would ever want a rad or any WC part on a door, the hassle doesn't seem worth it compared to letting it stand on its own beside the case or mounted with brackets some how.


----------



## Matt-Matt

What should i use to paint the grille's? Just regular spray paint? Or do they need preparing first?
I'm considering getting some red spray paint tomorrow, for something to do.. I'll test it out on a spare PCI bracket first..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What should i use to paint the grille's? Just regular spray paint? Or do they need preparing first?
> I'm considering getting some red spray paint tomorrow, for something to do.. I'll test it out on a spare PCI bracket first..


A good paint to use is Universal Advanced. I didn't do anything to my grills before I painted them. Just made sure they were free of dust and oils(handling kind of oils from fingers) separated them from the plastic by foliding the tabs outward so they were straight, popped them out and sprayed them. I think they came out quite well.













































Rustoleum Universal Advanced is a pretty reasonable paint when it's in the color you want.









~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> A good paint to use is Universal Advanced. I didn't do anything to my grills before I painted them. Just made sure they were free of dust and oils(handling kind of oils from fingers) separated them from the plastic by foliding the tabs outward so they were straight, popped them out and sprayed them. I think they came out quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustoleum Universal Advanced is a pretty reasonable paint when it's in the color you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Can't get that here!








It's Australia and i don't want to order the paint online. I might just get a can of $5 spray paint and see if it works on a spare PCI slot as i said. Good idea or not?

Hopefully i don't get tripped up about buying spray paint, 'cause the laws here are that you have to be over 18 to reduce vandalism.

EDIT: Also interested in the HDD bays and the 5.25 brackets. How do you get them off?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> A good paint to use is Universal Advanced. I didn't do anything to my grills before I painted them. Just made sure they were free of dust and oils(handling kind of oils from fingers) separated them from the plastic by foliding the tabs outward so they were straight, popped them out and sprayed them. I think they came out quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustoleum Universal Advanced is a pretty reasonable paint when it's in the color you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get that here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Australia and i don't want to order the paint online. I might just get a can of $5 spray paint and see if it works on a spare PCI slot as i said. Good idea or not?
> 
> Hopefully i don't get tripped up about buying spray paint, 'cause the laws here are that you have to be over 18 to reduce vandalism.
> 
> EDIT: Also interested in the HDD bays and the 5.25 brackets. How do you get them off?
Click to expand...

Haha those same laws apply here kid. Maybe buying paint online isn't such a bad thing.







lol

J/k though. Yeah I would try your paint on a spare slot. Worst that could happen is you're not satisfied with the outcome.









If I knew the brands you guys carry in upside down land I might be a little more helpful.









HDD brackets have a pin you can take out or you could do like I did and just tape off the actual HDD chassis and just paint the actual portion that will be seen.

Thumb latches come off pretty easily by pulling on the left most portion while pulling away from the cage this should allow the end to come up and over the bump holding it in place but be careful because there are springs that can shoot out and get lost or borked in the process. Try to keep everything together and keep one unit together long enough to have something to compare to when putting it all back together the button has 4 fingers on of which is rather wide. This will help you put it back in the correct way when you go to put it back into the housing if you want a different color like mine are black and my housings are red.









~Ceadder


----------



## bajer29

So what does everyone do in this thread when you are modding your cases? I've caught HAF mod fever, but I don't know if I can take not playing games for more than just a couple days... I'd miss my PC too much, since I only have one


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *Think CoolerMaster may do this to curtail overcharging the end user who goes to a PC shop for a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm already ready. Our boys gonna put the smackdown on the Gints today. Win or Lose the Giants are gonna come away with a bloody nose like no other...*
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Maybe they do protect the smaller fry retail but no excuse to not have the HAF 912 PLUS/ADVANCED models available for retail sale, it's not like their CM Store prices are great 99% of the time anyway - in fact they're terrible as not even most of the refurbed ones plus the shipping makes sense to buy unless it's a hard case to get.

*- ALSO -*

Ummmmmm..........I don't think it wound up happening that way.






























It was a good season for the 49ers and a bright future.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *Think CoolerMaster may do this to curtail overcharging the end user who goes to a PC shop for a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm already ready. Our boys gonna put the smackdown on the Gints today. Win or Lose the Giants are gonna come away with a bloody nose like no other...*
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they do protect the smaller fry retail but no excuse to not have the HAF 912 PLUS/ADVANCED models available for retail sale, it's not like their CM Store prices are great 99% of the time anyway - in fact they're terrible as not even most of the refurbed ones plus the shipping makes sense to buy unless it's a hard case to get.
> 
> *- ALSO -*
> 
> Ummmmmm..........I don't think it wound up happening that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good season for the 49ers and a bright future.
Click to expand...

Actually it very well did happen that way the Smurfs got all they could handle Sunday and only won because our stupid Back up Return man. Without that 1st touch/fumble of the ball the Smurfs lose the game. I'm still so steamed at Kyle Williams that if I had the money I'd send him a one way ticket to Siberia and tell him not to pack his underjammies that some would be on the way as soon as he boarded the Express Flight at SFO. Dude cost the 9ers their 30th anniversary Super Bowl with not one but TWO Fumbles. I'm so sick of hearing people say stupid things like "Haven't YOU ever made a mistake" or "Plenty of other players didn't make plays" or "Who are you to criticize". GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! just thinking about this is makin me even more angry.









Okay Ceadder breathe bruh breathe...









An you are right on tha money there, no reason, no reason t'all Cooler Master isn't offering the Advanced to the masses globally instead of specifically Asia. An their on site prices suck. I was just throwing out that little tidbit in a Debil's Adbocate sort of way.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> A good paint to use is Universal Advanced. I didn't do anything to my grills before I painted them. Just made sure they were free of dust and oils(handling kind of oils from fingers) separated them from the plastic by foliding the tabs outward so they were straight, popped them out and sprayed them. I think they came out quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustoleum Universal Advanced is a pretty reasonable paint when it's in the color you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Biggest tip I can give to you is be patient and wait for the paint to dry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> One of what? Your link failed you. Try using this pic link next to the paperclip at the top of the toolbar in the reply window. Right click on the pic of what you're talking about and choose "Copy Image location" and then right click in the box "Paste" and it should add the tag for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the 200/400 Rad not if your intent is to keep everything internal. The thickness of the Rad coupled with the thickness of the fan(30mm) would interfere with whatever cards you run in your PCI-e slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvm, AT doesn't want to let their pics be used I guess not even Manufacturer stock file pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nywyz... No that Radiator will not fit for 2 reasons. Too big to fit internally in the door and too thick to fit with fans. So the short answer would have been Nope, won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It WILL however fit on the exterior and having the two grommet holes on the back you COULD mount it to the outside with 4 fans to hold it in place internally Externally and use to Intake to bring cool air through the Rad. The fans being Internal of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Apparently AT does silly things with their linking. I didn't want to link the picture, I wanted to link the product page. Anyway.
Derp, the AP-15s are 30mm. I blame sleep deprivation. Definitely not going to fit in terms of depth, but I could have just mounted the fans and then the rad onto the door. Would have worked that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know this Isnt quite what you're asking for, but the pannel of the door sits flush against the mesuring point. The bump in the door is worth another 5mm, but don't rely on that space. From the top of the card itself, you have about 85mm.
> 
> Subtract 71 for the fans/rad and you're looking at 14mm or about half an inch of clearence for the cooler, and I've seen those bridges, I don't think there's room. If you could perhaps have the fans on the outside (i dunno, use the water cooling holes or drill a small hole in the door to run power through?) It would open up to around 40mm which may be enough.
> tl;dr: thers no real hidden room in the case, measure from the top of the bridge to the edge and that's the room you've got.


Yeah, and the worst part is that I don't think that the rad + fans would fit WITHOUT the bridge anyway. There's only ~6cm from the edge of the GPU blocks to the side of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't forget the thickness of the plate needed to mount four 120s' in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, stupid me clicking submit instead of preview. Anyway there are screws to be accounted for, gaskets to seal and minimize vibration etc. I'd mount the Rad to the outside and mount grills on it to protect the vanes. But that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Trying to keep the outside as stock as possible (minus paint or whatever). Small mods I don't mind doing, but I find it a fun challenge to keep everything about the case as stock as possible.

Edit: Does anyone know any rads in this configuration that are thinner than that?

Edit2: Herm, something like this may also work.


----------



## firestorm1

does anyone know if theres room between the motherboard ram clips and roof on the haf x do a push/pull config with a xspc rx360 rad?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha those same laws apply here kid. Maybe buying paint online isn't such a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> J/k though. Yeah I would try your paint on a spare slot. Worst that could happen is you're not satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew the brands you guys carry in upside down land I might be a little more helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDD brackets have a pin you can take out or you could do like I did and just tape off the actual HDD chassis and just paint the actual portion that will be seen.
> Thumb latches come off pretty easily by pulling on the left most portion while pulling away from the cage this should allow the end to come up and over the bump holding it in place but be careful because there are springs that can shoot out and get lost or borked in the process. Try to keep everything together and keep one unit together long enough to have something to compare to when putting it all back together the button has 4 fingers on of which is rather wide. This will help you put it back in the correct way when you go to put it back into the housing if you want a different color like mine are black and my housings are red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Got the paint today! Tested it on a single PCI bracket as i figured i'd always have a graphics card in here.
Looking good so far! Testing a second coating now!


Trying to achieve a brighter red, i didn't sand it or anything btw.. - Also going to go over better on the real ones. This was a quick job!








I'll take more photos if i actually go ahead with it!

EDIT: 2 layers it is.

BTW, paint is "Australian Export" it was $3.25 AUD


Oh and also if i wanted to do the inside of my case would i have to prime it or anything? I'm assuming so..
I'd probably need to do the entire case though? 'cause it'd be a different black.. D:

Also Ceadder, how did you do the side bits on the front grille?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha those same laws apply here kid. Maybe buying paint online isn't such a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> J/k though. Yeah I would try your paint on a spare slot. Worst that could happen is you're not satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew the brands you guys carry in upside down land I might be a little more helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDD brackets have a pin you can take out or you could do like I did and just tape off the actual HDD chassis and just paint the actual portion that will be seen.
> Thumb latches come off pretty easily by pulling on the left most portion while pulling away from the cage this should allow the end to come up and over the bump holding it in place but be careful because there are springs that can shoot out and get lost or borked in the process. Try to keep everything together and keep one unit together long enough to have something to compare to when putting it all back together the button has 4 fingers on of which is rather wide. This will help you put it back in the correct way when you go to put it back into the housing if you want a different color like mine are black and my housings are red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the paint today! Tested it on a single PCI bracket as i figured i'd always have a graphics card in here.
> Looking good so far! Testing a second coating now!
> 
> 
> Trying to achieve a brighter red, i didn't sand it or anything btw.. - Also going to go over better on the real ones. This was a quick job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take more photos if i actually go ahead with it!
> 
> EDIT: 2 layers it is.
> 
> BTW, paint is "Australian Export" it was $3.25 AUD
> *snip*
> 
> Oh and also if i wanted to do the inside of my case would i have to prime it or anything? I'm assuming so..
> I'd probably need to do the entire case though? 'cause it'd be a different black.. D:
> 
> Also Ceadder, how did you do the side bits on the front grille?
Click to expand...

The Side bits are held in place by mushroomed rivets that are part of the molding. I think I used the slimmest blade flat tip I have or used the slimmest pocket knife and slid the tip under the flanges and lightly pried up a bit at a time so as not to destroy the bit that holds them in place. If you'd like I can pull one and disassemble and post some pics here. It's pretty simple. Funny thing is when I first saw it I was pretty annoyed since the Fan grill is held in by screws. Couldn't believe there wasn't a similar way of doing it on the trim grills.









Your paint looks similar in shade to mine. That looks real nice.










~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The Side bits are held in place by mushroomed rivets that are part of the molding. I think I used the slimmest blade flat tip I have or used the slimmest pocket knife and slid the tip under the flanges and lightly pried up a bit at a time so as not to destroy the bit that holds them in place. If you'd like I can pull one and disassemble and post some pics here. It's pretty simple. Funny thing is when I first saw it I was pretty annoyed since the Fan grill is held in by screws. Couldn't believe there wasn't a similar way of doing it on the trim grills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your paint looks similar in shade to mine. That looks real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


How many layers did you do in the end? 'cause i liked 2, but it's not much different to 1.. I'm thinking one may be better incase it gets too thick, there's also less chance of uneven paint with 1 layer. (like i saw on the test sample)

Also yes, if that's not too hard for you to do? I'm interested in doing the front grille as it would fit in..
I also have the paint, and have some experience now!









Also how long did you leave the coats to dry between layers/before putting it in your PC?

Thankyou for your help and support so far Ceadder! I've actually made a thread about this here, i'm hoping to get some more feedback and advice!

As for the paint, i almost forked out $20 for some "Quality" paint, then thought about how much more that was..
It was a no brainier really!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The Side bits are held in place by mushroomed rivets that are part of the molding. I think I used the slimmest blade flat tip I have or used the slimmest pocket knife and slid the tip under the flanges and lightly pried up a bit at a time so as not to destroy the bit that holds them in place. If you'd like I can pull one and disassemble and post some pics here. It's pretty simple. Funny thing is when I first saw it I was pretty annoyed since the Fan grill is held in by screws. Couldn't believe there wasn't a similar way of doing it on the trim grills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your paint looks similar in shade to mine. That looks real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many layers did you do in the end? 'cause i liked 2, but it's not much different to 1.. I'm thinking one may be better incase it gets too thick, there's also less chance of uneven paint with 1 layer. (like i saw on the test sample)
> 
> Also yes, if that's not too hard for you to do? I'm interested in doing the front grille as it would fit in..
> I also have the paint, and have some experience now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how long did you leave the coats to dry between layers/before putting it in your PC?
> 
> Thankyou for your help and support so far Ceadder! I've actually made a thread about this here, i'm hoping to get some more feedback and advice!
> 
> As for the paint, i almost forked out $20 for some "Quality" paint, then thought about how much more that was..
> It was a no brainier really!
Click to expand...

My grills all got two or three coats depending on how thick they looked when they dried. I'd spray one coat then let dry. Then spray another coat and if they still looked a little dim sprayed one more. Also the 3rd coat is good to cover up any fingerprints that might have been left behind while I was turning them by bare hand.

Some fool(smarmy SoB hence the term







) asked me why I wear gloves on my YouTube channel. Actually I was only wearing one if I remember correctly and that would be why. So I don't leave prints. Duh! But if I forget and move them with the uncovered hand a 3rd coat may be necessary.







hehe

~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> My grills all got two or three coats depending on how thick they looked when they dried. I'd spray one coat then let dry. Then spray another coat and if they still looked a little dim sprayed one more. Also the 3rd coat is good to cover up any fingerprints that might have been left behind while I was turning them by bare hand.
> Some fool(smarmy SoB hence the term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) asked me why I wear gloves on my YouTube channel. Actually I was only wearing one if I remember correctly and that would be why. So I don't leave prints. Duh! But if I forget and move them with the uncovered hand a 3rd coat may be necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> ~Ceadder


I just used bare hands.. Touched them while wet on the sides.. It's not going to be seen so it doesn't bother me.
I'm still convinced one coat is enough. Apart from 1 of the PCI slots which i shall re-do.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> My grills all got two or three coats depending on how thick they looked when they dried. I'd spray one coat then let dry. Then spray another coat and if they still looked a little dim sprayed one more. Also the 3rd coat is good to cover up any fingerprints that might have been left behind while I was turning them by bare hand.
> Some fool(smarmy SoB hence the term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) asked me why I wear gloves on my YouTube channel. Actually I was only wearing one if I remember correctly and that would be why. So I don't leave prints. Duh! But if I forget and move them with the uncovered hand a 3rd coat may be necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just used bare hands.. Touched them while wet on the sides.. It's not going to be seen so it doesn't bother me.
> I'm still convinced one coat is enough. Apart from 1 of the PCI slots which i shall re-do.
Click to expand...

I'm OCD, yeah nobody may see it but I know it's there.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> does anyone know if theres room between the motherboard ram clips and roof on the haf x do a push/pull config with a xspc rx360 rad?


Yes. I'm currently running P/P with AP-15s and an EK Coolstream 360, which is an extremely thick rad.


----------



## kikassridec2

add me plz......

this is my haf x

my first posting so im guessing im posting in the right thread?









































having uploading these pics at work soon realised the cam flash really brings out dust that the front room lighting doesnt








so think its due for a clean!

ile take some more of the inside when i remove the side panel later..

ogh just to make others aware

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=88&products_id=830

ive just ordered one and will be fitting my memory card reader when delivered so more pics to be uploaded.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Nice rig, what's the specs? Very good for a first build +rep

Eh, actually you may want to fill out your signature rig?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> does anyone know if theres room between the motherboard ram clips and roof on the haf x do a push/pull config with a xspc rx360 rad?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm currently running P/P with AP-15s and an EK Coolstream 360, which is an extremely thick rad.
Click to expand...

Hey Bruh, forgot to get right back to you. I got sidetracked by life for a bit.

To your previous question about that 200 Rad, I'm not sure it's doable because the 200 fan is 30mm thick and the Rad itself is 36mm thick. Not including the fittings or the tubing that's 66mm thickness. If you put the fittings in the end you might be able to do it. If you put them on the Motherboard side I don't think that it would work too well since the hoses would most likely tap your graphics card and that wouldn't be a good thing.









~Ceadder


----------



## e30Birdy

Can i join =) Still waiting on my dang CPU to get here. I was told it was sent out yesterday which seems to be a lie since the tracking still shows it as not being sent from DHL. Ram is in also i was leak testing here. When CPU arrives i will also drop in my unlocked 6950 direct cuII and andother 1.5 tb drive which you wont see anyway.

My second setup is a Stacker STC-T01 with a e8500 and 8800GTX in it, well a 6950 right now but ddr2 and so on.. bla


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e30Birdy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join =) Still waiting on my dang CPU to get here. I was told it was sent out yesterday which seems to be a lie since the tracking still shows it as not being sent from DHL. Ram is in also i was leak testing here. When CPU arrives i will also drop in my unlocked 6950 direct cuII and andother 1.5 tb drive which you wont see anyway.
> My second setup is a Stacker STC-T01 with a e8500 and 8800GTX in it, well a 6950 right now but ddr2 and so on.. bla


Nice build! Maybe you would have been better off testing in a bucket or something? Or on a table?

I'd be too scared i'd bend a single pin..









What CPU are you putting in it? I'm guessing a 2600-2700k?


----------



## e30Birdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice build! Maybe you would have been better off testing in a bucket or something? Or on a table?
> I'd be too scared i'd bend a single pin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU are you putting in it? I'm guessing a 2600-2700k?


2700k supposed to be on its way since a week now but the guy then tells me he has trouble getting his hands on one and yesterday he says it was going out but who knows.. its leak free.. and i dont bend pins.. been doing this since i have been 11 and 29 now lol


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikassridec2*
> 
> add me plz......
> this is my haf x
> my first posting so im guessing im posting in the right thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having uploading these pics at work soon realised the cam flash really brings out dust that the front room lighting doesnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so think its due for a clean!
> ile take some more of the inside when i remove the side panel later..
> ogh just to make others aware
> http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=88&products_id=830
> ive just ordered one and will be fitting my memory card reader when delivered so more pics to be uploaded.


Nice, clean layout in a great case







Much better cable management than mine... You may want to clean your filters, though


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i come to you because i need your help watercooling my 2 GTX 590s. Look i recently got myself a HAF X Case in order to have more space in its interior to place radiartor, reservoir, etc on the case but i am short on budget so here is the straight question:

What would be the better combination of components that allow me to water cool my two GTX 590 cards with the lowest cost?

I already have the waterblocks for the Cards (are the Heatkiller Hole Edition ones and are made out of copper)

I dont care if it is a Bay Reservoir Pump or an external one i just need to keep that bank account in check!!!

Please let me know and if by any means any of you have discount codes for the popular watercooling stores will be more than appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e30Birdy*
> 
> 2700k supposed to be on its way since a week now but the guy then tells me he has trouble getting his hands on one and yesterday he says it was going out but who knows.. its leak free.. and i dont bend pins.. been doing this since i have been 11 and 29 now lol


Nice!









It's good that you have no leaks!
But you did a watercooling loop when you were 11?
They existed back then?









And ouch, the wait makes it worth it more however if you ask me.
If i could get a 2500k right now, or a new 3xxx i5 now it wouldn't be as good!


----------



## e30Birdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that you have no leaks!
> But you did a watercooling loop when you were 11?
> They existed back then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ouch, the wait makes it worth it more however if you ask me.
> If i could get a 2500k right now, or a new 3xxx i5 now it wouldn't be as good!


LMAO no build computers. LOL

Yeah i know my last build was this e8500 i have right now with ddr2 and x48 dfi mainboard... old school stuff and slow... pluss sounds like a 747 so i needed a upgrade. I just hope the CPU gets in soon so i can finally put it all together and put this on on the side.


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> So, I've had my HAF 922 for a little while now. Absolutely love it. Used it for my first build and couldn't be happier. Now I'm looking to increase my airflow a little bit, though. Right now I'm using a CM Hyper 212+, and that is doing a solid job at cooling my 2500k at 4.5Ghz. My hottest core was at 71C during an 8hr prime95 run. I want to add some extra cooling before I try to go for a higher OC, and I'm wondering if anybody has used the same setup. I'm trying to decide if I should go for a 200mm side fan, or a 120mm at the bottom. Both would be setup as an intake, and the way my PC is setup I could bring in a lot of air with either configuration. I would like for either fan to be a red LED fan, but not a necessity. If anybody has some suggestions, that would be much appreciated.


One suggestion is to make sure you have good cable management (all cables are hidden and behind the mother board), so air can easily flow through your system. I have a 200mm side and a 140mm bottom and I have no problem with temps. With all the mesh my thinking was to pull as much cool air as possible and push the hot air out.

Others may think differently though.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i come to you because i need your help watercooling my 2 GTX 590s. Look i recently got myself a HAF X Case in order to have more space in its interior to place radiartor, reservoir, etc on the case but i am short on budget so here is the straight question:

What would be the better combination of components that allow me to water cool my two GTX 590 cards with the lowest cost?

I already have the waterblocks for the Cards (are the Heatkiller Hole Edition ones and are made out of copper)

I dont care if it is a Bay Reservoir Pump or an external one i just need to keep that bank account in check!!!

Please let me know and if by any means any of you have discount codes for the popular watercooling stores will be more than appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel59*
> 
> One suggestion is to make sure you have good cable management (all cables are hidden and behind the mother board), so air can easily flow through your system. I have a 200mm side and a 140mm bottom and I have no problem with temps. With all the mesh my thinking was to pull as much cool air as possible and push the hot air out.
> Others may think differently though.


My cable management is good, actually just spent almost 2 hours on it the other night. Really kicking myself for not going with a modular PSU...anyway. Did you add both fans at the same time? Right now I'm leaning more towards a 200mm side fan, to bring in some extra air for my graphics card. What fans are you using? +Rep for responding even though my post is a couple pages back I believe.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e30Birdy*
> 
> LMAO no build computers. LOL
> Yeah i know my last build was this e8500 i have right now with ddr2 and x48 dfi mainboard... old school stuff and slow... pluss sounds like a 747 so i needed a upgrade. I just hope the CPU gets in soon so i can finally put it all together and put this on on the side.


Well if you look at my sig









I'm in dire need of an upgrade but i need to save up!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> My cable management is good, actually just spent almost 2 hours on it the other night. Really kicking myself for not going with a modular PSU...anyway. Did you add both fans at the same time? Right now I'm leaning more towards a 200mm side fan, to bring in some extra air for my graphics card. What fans are you using? +Rep for responding even though my post is a couple pages back I believe.


If you are using all the wires anyway, then modular power supplies are a moot point. My friend doesn't even have a high end system, and he uses almost all his cords anyway.


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> If you are using all the wires anyway, then modular power supplies are a moot point. My friend doesn't even have a high end system, and he uses almost all his cords anyway.


If I was using all the cables, you would be correct, but at the moment (and foreseeable future), I have a few too many cables hiding behind my motherboard. Took me a couple tries before I could put my back panel on without a bulge!


----------



## kikassridec2

very nice inside


----------



## kikassridec2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e30Birdy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join =) Still waiting on my dang CPU to get here. I was told it was sent out yesterday which seems to be a lie since the tracking still shows it as not being sent from DHL. Ram is in also i was leak testing here. When CPU arrives i will also drop in my unlocked 6950 direct cuII and andother 1.5 tb drive which you wont see anyway.
> My second setup is a Stacker STC-T01 with a e8500 and 8800GTX in it, well a 6950 right now but ddr2 and so on.. bla


very nice inside mate


----------



## A14M3D

here are some pics of my HAF X with a little paint job here and there on some parts
btw the LEDs are now dead, just put the first pic up to show the inside, hasnt changed much apart from painted bits


----------



## swarm87

are dust filters essential for a 932 with stock fan config? im trying to decide between dust filters or a xfi titanium for my build.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> are dust filters essential for a 932 with stock fan config? im trying to decide between dust filters or a xfi titanium for my build.


Get the dust filters. Unless you have some absolute dire need for an audio card, the motherboard one will suit you just fine.


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Got everything in my computer finally (waiting on video card when tax return gets here) I just dont like how the pictures show how brown the pcb is on my motherboard, in person with the naked eye its basically black, just the flash shows the brown way more then what it is.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Got everything in my computer finally (waiting on video card when tax return gets here) I just dont like how the pictures show how brown the pcb is on my motherboard, in person with the naked eye its basically black, just the flash shows the brown way more then what it is.


Looks nice man. With the CPU in place, that would be a nice computer. Question though, is that GPU a carry-over from your last build? It doesn't really fit your color theme, so I thought it might be.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Got everything in my computer finally (waiting on video card when tax return gets here) I just dont like how the pictures show how brown the pcb is on my motherboard, in person with the naked eye its basically black, just the flash shows the brown way more then what it is.


Alwasy nice to see blue and blach HAF's


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Looks nice man. With the CPU in place, that would be a nice computer. Question though, is that GPU a carry-over from your last build? It doesn't really fit your color theme, so I thought it might be.


Ya it is, i have a p67 board so just needed something to put video up until my tax return gets here The 1st of Feb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Alwasy nice to see blue and blach HAF's


Thanks a lot I thought so to, not too unique with colors but always a good sight to see blue and black


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Ya it is, i have a p67 board so just needed something to put video up until my tax return gets here The 1st of Feb.
> Thanks a lot I thought so to, not too unique with colors but always a good sight to see blue and black


If you want something to go with the color of your case, you could look at Gigabyte's 7950 (think it has a blue board), Saphire's 7950 (it has a blue board), or Powercooler's 7950 (board is black I think, but has some blue trim on the card).


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Ya it is, i have a p67 board so just needed something to put video up until my tax return gets here The 1st of Feb.
> Thanks a lot I thought so to, not too unique with colors but always a good sight to see blue and black


feb 1!? how early do you file, i did mine this morning and i thought that was early.


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> feb 1!? how early do you file, i did mine this morning and i thought that was early.


Haha i got mine in the mail the 24th of January i believe.. and did it the same day lol.. I love money so wanted it NOW!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> If you want something to go with the color of your case, you could look at Gigabyte's 7950 (think it has a blue board), Saphire's 7950 (it has a blue board), or Powercooler's 7950 (board is black I think, but has some blue trim on the card).


ya i was thinking of getting powercooler, but man..... that price tag


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Ya it is, i have a p67 board so just needed something to put video up until my tax return gets here The 1st of Feb.
> Thanks a lot I thought so to, not too unique with colors but always a good sight to see blue and black
> 
> 
> 
> feb 1!? how early do you file, i did mine this morning and i thought that was early.
Click to expand...

I file mine as early as 15 January when I'm working. 2 weeks later it's in my account by electronic transfer.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I file mine as early as 15 January when I'm working. 2 weeks later it's in my account by electronic transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


should have mine in 2 weeks then i finally get to buy the rest of my parts, staring at the box for my 932 advanced has been driving my crazy since December. then hopefully i can get a new phone and figure out how to post pics and join the club. just have to decide between a 2600k or dust filters.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> should have mine in 2 weeks then i finally get to buy the rest of my parts, staring at the box for my 932 advanced has been driving my crazy since December. then hopefully i can get a new phone and figure out how to post pics and join the club. just have to decide between a 2600k or dust filters.


Dust filters and a 2500k.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Guys, i come to you because i need your help watercooling my 2 GTX 590s. Look i recently got myself a HAF X Case in order to have more space in its interior to place radiartor, reservoir, etc on the case but i am short on budget so here is the straight question:
> 
> What would be the better combination of components that allow me to water cool my two GTX 590 cards with the lowest cost?
> 
> I already have the waterblocks for the Cards (are the Heatkiller Hole Edition ones and are made out of copper)
> 
> I dont care if it is a Bay Reservoir Pump or an external one i just need to keep that bank account in check!!!
> 
> Please let me know and if by any means any of you have discount codes for the popular watercooling stores will be more than appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!!


Ouch...... TBH, 580s would have been better IMO. (Also cheaper, but whatever your cash and choice) Anyways, rad wise I would go with a thick 360 up top, push/pull then add a 120 in the back probably push pull as well (that's for the GPUS only, if your looking for high OCs (however with 590s I wouldn't expect too much) then you will need more rad space). Its a bit of a PITA for more that a 360 in a HAF X, that's why I'm looking at grabbing a second HAF X to make mine a doublewide HAF X.


----------



## trainman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I'm looking at grabbing a second HAF X to make mine a doublewide HAF X.


HAF+ HAF = ???


----------



## kikassridec2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikassridec2*
> 
> add me plz......
> this is my haf x
> my first posting so im guessing im posting in the right thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having uploading these pics at work soon realised the cam flash really brings out dust that the front room lighting doesnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so think its due for a clean!
> ile take some more of the inside when i remove the side panel later..
> ogh just to make others aware
> http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=88&products_id=830
> ive just ordered one and will be fitting my memory card reader when delivered so more pics to be uploaded.


few more pics taken from iphone















a few of you may be pondering why disk rating is low using force gt ssd......as i have an old 775 socket board it only has sata 2 interface so looking to update to 2011 socket x79 board soon with sata 3 interface


----------



## Dennybrig

Hey bro, thanks for answering , i would have wanted three gtx 580s too but i got both cards with the waterblocks for $1,100 bucks and could not let it go, also i have a microatx case too so only two pcie ports

But well, to the question, do you think that a 360 radiator plus a push pull configuration will fit on top? Also, which rad do you recommend? And which do you think are te less loud fans i could use for the rad? Thanks for you answers!


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Hey bro, thanks for answering , i would have wanted three gtx 580s too but i got both cards with the waterblocks for $1,100 bucks and could not let it go, also i have a microatx case too so only two pcie ports
> But well, to the question, do you think that a 360 radiator plus a push pull configuration will fit on top? Also, which rad do you recommend? And which do you think are te less loud fans i could use for the rad? Thanks for you answers!


i asked that same question a few days ago and i was told you can do a push/ pull but the 3 top fans have to be mounted outside on the top of the case. there just isnt enough room between the inside top and the motherboard to have all 6 fans mounted to the rad.


----------



## Dennybrig

Thanks for the quick answer! I actually hate fans outside the case so i will juat configure push fans for the rad, what are the least noisy ones?
Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer! I actually hate fans outside the case so i will juat configure push fans for the rad, what are the least noisy ones?
> Thanks!


Yate Loons are very nice if you use a fan controller. I can't even hear mine over the loud as CPU fan on the stock cooler at the moment. When I crank them up on the FC, they get decidedly louder than the little one but livable when the system is running hot. At least long enough to regain control of the temps. If u are not worried about light I would suggest the 20mm bodied fans. You might be about to get 6 under the hood that way.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dennybrig

So 20mm right? I will do so thanks in advance


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> So 20mm right? I will do so thanks in advance


Yup 20mm. I don't have em yet(running 25mm Reds) but I don't have my 360 yet either. Hopefully sometime soon. I got ants in my pants to get my loop completed. Or at least connected and running.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Well, you said HAF X so the top fans would be inside, technically. They would be inside the top plastic housing but outside the actual metal case. Anyways that shouldn't be a problem in a HAF X. I don't recall how much room you have but I have a SR1 360 up top and its 54 mm with regular (normal thickness is 20 mm right?) fans in push pull on it and it just EVER so slightly clears the mobo and ram clips etc. Just put the internal fans on before putting the rad in lol


----------



## Dennybrig

Thanks Darkhollow, i will try to get the slimmest rad possible made out of copper and will try soon


----------



## firestorm1

you dont want a slim rad. i believe darkhollow was referring to the fans. 20mm fans would be pretty slim and it might let you do push/pull inside of the case.


----------



## nismofreak

Add me!



And yeah, I need filters!


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenshiPL*


Looks pretty good.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Thanks Darkhollow, i will try to get the slimmest rad possible made out of copper and will try soon


Only 2 of them I know of at 25mm. 1 Koolance model and a couple Black Ice models.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dennybrig

Ok, i just was thinking what is the biggest rad i can put up there? Since ive seen many sizes of rads and i think that the size matters right? I also read about FPIs and stuff like that, what would be the one you suggest me getting (copper of course)


----------



## BritishBob

Add me.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Ok, i just was thinking what is the biggest rad i can put up there? Since ive seen many sizes of rads and i think that the size matters right? I also read about FPIs and stuff like that, what would be the one you suggest me getting (copper of course)


you can fit a 360 rad in there. something like the ek or xspc version. rule of thumb is generally the more fins per inch the better, BUT the more fins mean you need a fan that can blow through that dense area.


----------



## Dennybrig

Well firestorm (or anybody), last question, do you guys think that a single 360 rad will be able to cool two GTX 590s? Please let me know


----------



## Boyd

my friend's PC right next to me right now has a HAF X and quad SLI GTX 590s on air, they run quite fine @ stock clocks. but not sure about the 360 rad


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Well firestorm (or anybody), last question, do you guys think that a single 360 rad will be able to cool two GTX 590s? Please let me know


when i started asking questions about water cooling, i was told its 120/per block. whatever that means lol. so a 360 should cool your gpus and cpu. if you want the best temps possible, you could probably throw another 240 in the loop. but imo, i think 1 360 will do just fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

One 120(Rad) per block should be plenty sufficient. But his is OCN, where there is no such thing as Overkill.









~Ceadder


----------



## firestorm1

ah. so thats what that 120/per block means. well i learned something new today lol.


----------



## Dennybrig

hahhah thanks for the answers ok, so two GTX 590s are 4 Blocks, so i should need a 480 Rad in order to properlly cool them.

I guess if i can connect in a the same loop a 360 Rad and a 120 Rad? Will that work?

Please let me know! And thanks again for all the support!


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Well firestorm (or anybody), last question, do you guys think that a single 360 rad will be able to cool two GTX 590s? Please let me know


Probably alright, unless you're also dumping your CPU into that loop, at which point I would think about adding more rad space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> when i started asking questions about water cooling, i was told its 120/per block. whatever that means lol. so a 360 should cool your gpus and cpu. if you want the best temps possible, you could probably throw another 240 in the loop. but imo, i think 1 360 will do just fine.


It means 120mm^2 of rad space per block (CPU or GPU or full cover motherboard blocks, RAM and HDD blocks don't dump enough heat to matter).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> hahhah thanks for the answers ok, so two GTX 590s are 4 Blocks, so i should need a 480 Rad in order to properlly cool them.
> I guess if i can connect in a the same loop a 360 Rad and a 120 Rad? Will that work?
> Please let me know! And thanks again for all the support!


It's still 2 blocks, and it'll be fine on 360mm of rad space. Look at cooling efficiency with the following formula:

((radiator surface) x (radiator fins per inch)) x (static pressure from fans) x (ambient air temperature) = (total cooling capacity).

It's obviously *a lot* more complex than that in real life, but you get the general idea. If you increase (or decrease) any one factor in the left side of the equation, you get a corresponding increase or decrease in your ability to cool the things in your loop. The more rad space you add, the easier you can cool everything in your loop. Additionally, if you greatly increase your rad space, you can lower your fan speed (which lowers static pressure) and achieve the same temperatures.


----------



## Ceadderman

Are those 590s dual GPU or singles? If they're dual then that's correct that it's two 120s' per block. If single then 120 per block is correct. But as DWSR points out there is more to this than simply 120 per.









Although he did forget one important factor and that is ambient temp. Since you cannot cool below ambient without a source of refrigeration of some type, i.e. phase, liquid nitrogen or simply a water chiller device; the liquid will not go below ambient temp. All Computer Enthusiasts should know the ambient when dealing with computers.









~Ceadder


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Are those 590s dual GPU or singles? If they're dual then that's correct that it's two 120s' per block. If single then 120 per block is correct. But as DWSR points out there is more to this than simply 120 per.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he did forget one important factor and that is ambient temp. Since you cannot cool below ambient without a source of refrigeration of some type, i.e. phase, liquid nitrogen or simply a water chiller device; the liquid will not go below ambient temp. All Computer Enthusiasts should know the ambient when dealing with computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'd get a single 120 for the CPU, and 2x 240's for the GPU's. Unless you get a 360 for the top for one card + cpu then a 240 for a card..









IMO the back slot works best for CPU, then the top for the GFX card(s). You could always add a 120mm on the side panel? On the top right slot?
That would work + be out of the way!









Or a 240 accross the top 2 side slots. If you have an ATX board this would be above the graphics cards, and you wouldn't need to worry about CPU cooler space!

This is assuming it's a HAF 932


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'd get a single 120 for the CPU, and 2x 240's for the GPU's. Unless you get a 360 for the top for one card + cpu then a 240 for a card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the back slot works best for CPU, then the top for the GFX card(s). You could always add a 120mm on the side panel? On the top right slot?
> That would work + be out of the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a 240 accross the top 2 side slots. If you have an ATX board this would be above the graphics cards, and you wouldn't need to worry about CPU cooler space!
> This is assuming it's a HAF 932


And assuming that 85mm is enough to fit the blocks and rad and fans. This was brought up earlier; it is not.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And assuming that 85mm is enough to fit the blocks and rad and fans. This was brought up earlier; it is not.


Really? Not even in the top slots? I assumed it would be as there isn't anything there.. I assumed it would fit just a bit above the GFX cards

EDIT: Just lined up a fan in there, i see what you mean now!


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys thanks for all the support!


----------



## firestorm1

yw.


----------



## swarm87

this may sound stupid but for anyone with the demciflex filter set ; with the stock fan configuration what ones are intake? im asking because the demciflex website said NOT to use the filters on the exhaust vents.


----------



## firestorm1

the top and the rear fan are the exhaust. the side and front fan are intake. you can switch that top fan to intake if you like.


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> the top and the rear fan are the exhaust. the side and front fan are intake. you can switch that top fan to intake if you like.


so that means i shouldnt use the top filter if i leave it alone?


----------



## firestorm1

correct.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> so that means i shouldnt use the top filter if i leave it alone?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> this may sound stupid but for anyone with the demciflex filter set ; with the stock fan configuration what ones are intake? im asking because the demciflex website said NOT to use the filters on the exhaust vents.


I used my top one still as exhaust.. It stops a bit of dust








I can't see it being that bad for it? :s



Also i can't see why the above setup wouldn't work? Just with a thin rad + thin fans? It'd be enough for one card..
EDIT: Also have the tubing facing the HDD bays, this would increase space.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I used my top one still as exhaust.. It stops a bit of dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it being that bad for it? :s
> *snip*
> Also i can't see why the above setup wouldn't work? Just with a thin rad + thin fans? It'd be enough for one card..
> EDIT: Also have the tubing facing the HDD bays, this would increase space.


Even with a 20mm fan and 20mm rad, you've still only got 45mm left of room between the fans/rad and top of the vid cards for the top of the block and the tubing, is 1.8 inches enough?

I guess if you don't use the top x16 socket then you've got all the room in the world, and if it's door - fans - rad then you don't have to worry about bent tubing at all besides moving the door, of course, and two tubes having to lay between the door and the 5.25"/3.5" bays, and whatever else. Probably best to 90* it up (to whatever) and down (probably to the pump that would be down there anyway), not forward.

Hell, if a 20mm rad/fan will fit over one card, why not use 2, or a 240x240x20 if cooling is a concern or multiple cards. Could always tie it in with a 360 on top and 120 on back too, (or just use those in the first place, the 932 has plenty of room for a 37mm thick rad with 2 25mm fans on top)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> the top and the rear fan are the exhaust. the side and front fan are intake. you can switch that top fan to intake if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> so that means i shouldnt use the top filter if i leave it alone?
Click to expand...

You could turn it into an Intake fan and provide some massively positive pressure. I didn't realize DEMCiFlex says not to use top filter for Exhaust, so I'm happy I didn't get the extra filter I guess, but if I go Intake with my 360 when I get it I won't be able to filter 2/3 of the Intake since I'm likely to do 3x120x20mm in Push configuration. I'll have to play around with it to know for sure tho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

So I took out the HAF filter screens from the front drive bay intake and the front intake and replaced them with simple Aluminum Screen. It may let a bit more dust in. I will keep you all updated. I will tell you that they hold shape better and aren't fraying along the edges.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Captain of the Royal Navy Folding Team!
"I reject your reality and substitute my own!" - Adam Savage


----------



## Erick Silver

Yes Matt?


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Are those 590s dual GPU or singles? If they're dual then that's correct that it's two 120s' per block. If single then 120 per block is correct. But as DWSR points out there is more to this than simply 120 per.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he did forget one important factor and that is ambient temp. Since you cannot cool below ambient without a source of refrigeration of some type, i.e. phase, liquid nitrogen or simply a water chiller device; the liquid will not go below ambient temp. All Computer Enthusiasts should know the ambient when dealing with computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Except I did!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> ((radiator surface) x (radiator fins per inch)) x (static pressure from fans) x *(ambient air temperature)* = (total cooling capacity).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> so that means i shouldnt use the top filter if i leave it alone?


It doesn't hurt anything. I'm currently using the top filter on my 932 as exhaust and it doesn't affect performance at all. Then again, I'm using 6 AP-15s in that slot. Static pressure







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 
> Also i can't see why the above setup wouldn't work? Just with a thin rad + thin fans? It'd be enough for one card..
> EDIT: Also have the tubing facing the HDD bays, this would increase space.


Having already looked into this for my own build, it's simply not enough space, even for a 20mm rad and a 25mm fan. There's maybe 1cm in between the top of the GPU block and the rad, and that 1cm will very heavily depend on what GPU block you're using. Not to mention that a 20mm rad and a 25mm fan cools like crap anyway.


----------



## Ceadderman

My bad DWSR, somehow I missed that.


















~Ceadder


----------



## deauboy16

ADD ME Please!

Just got the HAF 932 Advanced before break. LOVE IT Changed the top and side 200's and the back 140 with red fans and put the back 140 into the 2.25" bays below my cd drive.


----------



## DarkHollow

Sorry, I may not have been clear earlier, I meant my rad ALONE is 54mm and has 25mm fans inside the case (looked em up to check and I guess standard size is 25mm) so combined internal space is ~80mm I wouldn't do more than that and TBH 79mm is a PITA lol


----------



## _REAPER_

What fans do you have in your HAF I like the dark red


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that his HAF is sitting under his desk or a table which is reflecting light back onto the system. He's got CM 200s' in top front and side from what I can see there.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

It has been a long long day 7 days and a wake up.....


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> does anyone know if theres room between the motherboard ram clips and roof on the haf x do a push/pull config with a xspc rx360 rad?


Yes u should be able to use that RAD in push/pull with 25mm fans


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What fans do you have in your HAF I like the dark red


I have the CM 200's top and side, then CM 120's push pull on the heatsinc and CM 120 on the exhaust. I wouldn't recommend the 200's they don't move much air for their size I am extremely disappointed. But the 120's are great fans! $9 a pop from Amazon and Newwegg. I also have 4 red LED strips in the case, got them on amazon for $6 made for a car but are still 12V just stripped a mollex to 3 pin fan and used the positive and negative wires to power.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> I have the CM 200's top and side, then CM 120's push pull on the heatsinc and CM 120 on the exhaust. I wouldn't recommend the 200's they don't move much air for their size I am extremely disappointed. But the 120's are great fans! $9 a pop from Amazon and Newwegg. I also have 4 red LED strips in the case, got them on amazon for $6 made for a car but are still 12V just stripped a mollex to 3 pin fan and used the positive and negative wires to power.


Agree. I got eh 912, and I have a 200 in the front for intake, a 120 sickleflow in the side for intake, a 200 on the top for out, and a 120 sickleflow on the back for out. I wish the 200s would move more air, or allow me to make them spin faster.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't let the silence of those 200s' fool you. They move a tremendous amount of air. The reason why it doesn't seem to be a lot is because the 120/140 models are more focused in comparison. Hold a piece of printer paper over one and while it may not be ripped out of your hand, if you tethered it with 4 strings of equal length the paper would float over the top of the whole fan. Where if you did the same thing with a 120 with any significant RPMs' it would probably rip the paper at one or more of the corners.









Basically, the smaller fans are wasted airflow for the speeds and size. While the 200s' provide more positive results over a greater space.









Unless you can tolerate the blast furnace sound from an Ultra Kaze or one of the other Hoover Vac models of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't let the silence of those 200s' fool you. They move a tremendous amount of air. The reason why it doesn't seem to be a lot is because the 120/140 models are more focused in comparison. Hold a piece of printer paper over one and while it may not be ripped out of your hand, if you tethered it with 4 strings of equal length the paper would float over the top of the whole fan. Where if you did the same thing with a 120 with any significant RPMs' it would probably rip the paper at one or more of the corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the smaller fans are wasted airflow for the speeds and size. While the 200s' provide more positive results over a greater space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you can tolerate the blast furnace sound from an Ultra Kaze or one of the other Hoover Vac models of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well, with some nice Demciflex filters, i think the Sickleflows would have been better.


----------



## Pittster

Even though those 200mm fans don't have the force of a 140 or 120mm they do flow a larger amount of air, I am very happy with the top 200mm in my HAF 912 just due to the sheer volume of air moved out of my case obviously if they could spin at double RPM that would be handy as I regulate my speeds via the Asus fan profile that came with my board, but they are quite.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup yup. My system got considerably quieter when I sold my H50 with Push/Pull using Yate Loon High Speed Silents. Had I had my controller on them to start with they would have been quieter but they're still pretty loud. Now I just need to finish my damned loop and get some sound material from FTW for an almost silent system. FTW has that stuff for a serious steal. I almost feel guilty even contemplating that purchase.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Even though those 200mm fans don't have the force of a 140 or 120mm *they do flow a larger amount of air*, I am very happy with the top 200mm in my HAF 912 just due to the sheer volume of air moved out of my case obviously if they could spin at double RPM that would be handy as I regulate my speeds via the Asus fan profile that came with my board, but they are quite.


Call be crazy here, but a CM megaflow is 110cfm (cubic feet per min) where as 120mm Tricools are 78cfm _each_. A 200mm may have more cfm then a single 120, but most of the time you can fit 2 120s in its place.

Knowing this, its not fair to compare any one 200mm against any one 120mm. Compare it against 2.


----------



## deauboy16

Or 4 120's. I am thinking of putting 4 of the CM 120's on the side inplace of the 200, that way i can get some more air on my 5870's


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Even though those 200mm fans don't have the force of a 140 or 120mm *they do flow a larger amount of air*, I am very happy with the top 200mm in my HAF 912 just due to the sheer volume of air moved out of my case obviously if they could spin at double RPM that would be handy as I regulate my speeds via the Asus fan profile that came with my board, but they are quite.
> 
> 
> 
> Call be crazy here, but a CM megaflow is 110cfm (cubic feet per min) where as 120mm Tricools are 78cfm _each_. A 200mm may have more cfm then a single 120, but most of the time you can fit 2 120s in its place.
> 
> Knowing this, its not fair to compare any one 200mm against any one 120mm. Compare it against 2.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> Or 4 120's. I am thinking of putting 4 of the CM 120's on the side inplace of the 200, that way i can get some more air on my 5870's


It's one thing about cfm output and another about static pressure which is not discussed or considered enough with case fans.


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> It's one thing about cfm output and another about static pressure which is not discussed or considered enough with case fans.


its a balance of both, you want to move enough air but you want it also to be able to hold pressure so it can actually blow onto the parts. Or am i crazy


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> It's one thing about cfm output and another about static pressure which is not discussed or considered enough with case fans.
> 
> 
> 
> its a balance of both, you want to move enough air but you want it also to be able to hold pressure so it can actually blow onto the parts. *Or am i crazy*
Click to expand...

You really want a response to that?
















Anyway with the "hard drive walls" there should be a fan setup in which there's a high static pressure fan(s) from the front to better penetrate them and actually get meaningful air flow/current into the case and especially the GPU(s). That's one reason I don't "love" the hard drive setup in most cases these days.

I think I'll have a drink or two or three or so now too.


----------



## deauboy16

Which is why I am not a fan of the 200's by CM they are quiet yes. but I can feel little to no airflow past my hard drives especially since i have all 5 bays full. That is also why i put the 140 that comes with the case in front 5.25 bays and I installed another 120 in the plastic casing around the gpu's but I just cannot get enough air flow to keep it cool.

Its close enough to thirsty Thursday


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> Which is why I am not a fan of the 200's by CM they are quiet yes. but I can feel little to no airflow past my hard drives especially since i have all 5 bays full. That is also why i put the 140 that comes with the case in front 5.25 bays and I installed another 120 in the plastic casing around the gpu's but I just cannot get enough air flow to keep it cool.
> Its close enough to thirsty Thursday


yup, i agree...the stock 200/230 cooler master fans feel pretty weak...if haf X came with the option to mount 4 120mm on the side....like the haf 932...then I would go 4 120mm over the stock 200mm...anyday of the week

or maybe another manufacture can put out a higher spinning & more air flow 200mm fan? all i know are cooler master and xigmatek make 200mm...and both are not what i'm looking for


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Agree. I got eh 912, and I have a 200 in the front for intake, a 120 sickleflow in the side for intake, a 200 on the top for out, and a 120 sickleflow on the back for out. I wish the 200s would move more air, or allow me to make them spin faster.


That IS the reason why I replaced the stock CM 200mm fans that came with the HAF X. I ended up getting the NZXT 200mm FN fan that has 166cfm but it is attached to my fan controller.


----------



## Ceadderman

The static pressure from a 200 is more than enough to cover the HDDs. But if you *NEED* to feel the airflow at the other side of the drives just get a BitFenix 230. 150cfm, give or take 10% and will blow away most 120s'. Stock 200 keeps my RAID setup a reasonable 35c or better. Of course I only have 2 drives in my system at the moment.

Oh and btw? It *is* fair to compare a 200 to a 120. On decibels alone it's a fair comparison. To beat the 200 you have to add MOAR 120s'. Moar 120s' will beat a 200. But they'll also drive you nuts even when you're undervolting them. Unless you're deaf anyway. Hell, go ahead and add four 120s' and get a head start on the deafness if that's your thing. You won't have to listen to tha wife naggin you about forgetting a "honey do" or two or more. Just turn off your hearing aids and tell her the batteries are dead.







lol

200s' are not the greatest fans evar but they push more air and when you are in an environment where quietness is a plus(cramped living quarters, Apartment complex etc) your neighbors will than you, your ears will than you because you don't have to don headphones to play games or watch online broadcasts and your wallet will thank you. At least until you find something else to spend your savings on.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pittster

Thats another reason why I removed the upper 4 hard drive bay's in my case to allow as much airflow as possible.


----------



## deauboy16

The 120's from CM are very quite even at 100% which is nice, and with 4 of them on the side of the case i should only need to run each about about 50% and my fan controller can maintain all 4 on one channel.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Oh and btw? It is fair to compare a 200 to a 120. On decibels alone it's a fair comparison. To beat the 200 you have to add MOAR 120s'. Moar 120s' will beat a 200. But they'll also drive you nuts even when you're undervolting them. Unless you're deaf anyway. Hell, go ahead and add four 120s' and get a head start on the deafness if that's your thing. You won't have to listen to tha wife naggin you about forgetting a "honey do" or two or more. Just turn off your hearing aids and tell her the batteries are dead. lol


You assume sound is a concern. I get that people want quiet rigs, but my computer is under the desk and even if it wasn't, the sound does not bother me. Case fans will _not_ lead to hearing damage any more then listening to music will. When my 6970 needs to be maxed, I'll bump the fan to 55% (65% if overclocked) to keep it under 75C, I don't need silence and I have this tendency to panic when I can't hear my fans because unless the computer is off (and I run it 24/7), no fan hum means something is very very wrong. Hell, I have trouble sleeping without the hum in the background. Loudest fans (not counting gpu) are the 120s that came with my H100 powered directly off molex. Should be around 40dBA. They don't bother me.

And no, Its still not fair to compare 1 200mm against 1 120mm. If the 120 you're comparing to is silent then 2 of them will be just as silent.

Megaflow: 110cfm, 19dBA, 200mm
SickleFlow: 70cfm, 19dBA, 120mm

For the same noise level, the 2 120s win in CFM (by 30cfm, 4 wins by 170cfm), the only argument for why a 200mm is possibly better is static pressure, which I could not find specs for. And that's just CM fans.


----------



## deauboy16

I have these ones exactly HERE and they are nice and quiet, and will give me much more cooling that a 200mm

Nice Post KyadCK


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Oh and btw? It is fair to compare a 200 to a 120. On decibels alone it's a fair comparison. To beat the 200 you have to add MOAR 120s'. Moar 120s' will beat a 200. But they'll also drive you nuts even when you're undervolting them. Unless you're deaf anyway. Hell, go ahead and add four 120s' and get a head start on the deafness if that's your thing. You won't have to listen to tha wife naggin you about forgetting a "honey do" or two or more. Just turn off your hearing aids and tell her the batteries are dead. lol
> 
> 
> 
> You assume sound is a concern. I get that people want quiet rigs, but my computer is under the desk and even if it wasn't, the sound does not bother me. Case fans will _not_ lead to hearing damage any more then listening to music will. When my 6970 needs to be maxed, I'll bump the fan to 55% (65% if overclocked) to keep it under 75C, I don't need silence and I have this tendency to panic when I can't hear my fans because unless the computer is off (and I run it 24/7), no fan hum means something is very very wrong. Hell, I have trouble sleeping without the hum in the background. Loudest fans (not counting gpu) are the 120s that came with my H100 powered directly off molex. Should be around 40dBA. They don't bother me.
> 
> And no, Its still not fair to compare 1 200mm against 1 120mm. If the 120 you're comparing to is silent then 2 of them will be just as silent.
> 
> Megaflow: 110cfm, 19dBA, 200mm
> SickleFlow: 70cfm, 19dBA, 120mm
> 
> *For the same noise level, the 2 120s win in CFM (by 30cfm, 4 wins by 170cfm), the only argument for why a 200mm is possibly better is static pressure, which I could not find specs for. And that's just CM fans.*
Click to expand...

*Coolermaster 200mm Case Fan*


 







Fan Type: Case Fan















 







  







Fan Size: 200 x 200 x 30 mm















 







  







Bearing Type: Sleeve















 







  







RPM: 700 RPM















 







  







Air Flow: 110 CFM















 







  







Noise Level: 19 dBA















 







  *







Static Pressure: **0.595 mm/H2O*















 







  







Voltage: 12 VDC















 







  







Current: 0.16 A (Max 0.28 A)















 







  







Power Consumption: 3.36 W















 







  







Connector(s): 3-Pin















 







  







Life Hours: 30,000 Hours

*Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AR-R1 R4 Series Case Fan*


 







Fan Type: Case Fan















 







  







Fan Size: 120mm















 







  







LED: Red















 







  







Power Connector: 3/4 Pin















 







  







Bearing Type: Long Life Sleeve















 







  







RPM: 2000 RPM















 







  







Air Flow: 69.69 CFM















 







  







Noise Level: 19 dBA















 







  *







Static Pressure: **2.94 mmH2O*















 







  







Voltage: 12 VDC















 







  







Current: 0.35A ± 10%















 







  







Power Consumption: 4.2W ± 10%















 







  







Life Hours: 50,000 hours















 







 


----------



## Ceadderman

Just to clear up this misconception of silent plus silent = silent...

A fly by itself is pretty silent. The more you add however the level of sound increases. It does not decrease nor does it stay the same. Expecting the result to stay the same when adding silent to silent is folly.

I'm not trying to be argumentative and I honestly could care less what people do. I'm just playing Devil's Advocate and pointing out that a 200 is better than a single 120 and as I also pointed out, some people want their systems to perform well and cool well but stay reasonably quiet. Just cause some people could care less one way or the other doesn't mean everybody feels that way. I'm not intending my preference is the same as everyone else on the planet. I apologize if it came across that way.

Those R4s' are pretty good fans but imho, static pressure is best for crowded airflow setups. HAFs' don't have much in the way of crowded airflow. R4s are a better Radiator and Heatsink fan for this reason. I won't buy them but that's only because I can get Yate Loons with comparable static pressure for $4 each. Can't even get a BNIB R4 for that.









Anyway, do what you gonna do. Haters gon hate right? That's on both sides of this debate. It's not personal, I just see things a little differently









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

With the above information (thank you for that nickt1862), and with this:

Sickleflow: 70cfm, 19dBA, 120mm 2.94 mmH2O
Megaflow: 110cfm, 19dBA, 200mm, 0.595 mm/H2O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.fantronic.com/case_fan_guide.html*
> *Static Air Pressure*
> 
> The relationship between a PC fan and its static air pressure rating is a murky topic for many. To simplify and make it easier to understand, a fan that has a higher air pressure rating can maintain its rated air flow at higher resistances. A resistance for a fan would be something like a radiator or having to pull or push air through a fan filter (static pressure is not an issue with fan grills, which offer no appreciable flow resistance). Water cooling is a popular application where you need to consider a case fan's static air pressure rating. If the pressure rating of the fan is too low, the fan will not be able to maintain an adequate air flow through the resistance imposed by the radiator. Yate Loon fans are a great example of case fans that have high static air pressure, yet are affordably priced. If you plan to use a foam fan filter, you will probably want a fan with a higher static pressure rating. Mesh Fan Filters offer much better airflow but do not filter as well.


It sounds like two Sickleflows top a Megaflow in every way. (besides number of screws, maybe price depending on where you get them)

Keep in mind I have no experience in the realm of static pressure. If i misunderstood, please correct me.

It was brought up, one side was told "no, it works like this", the other said "no, I just looked it up and it doesn't". I do not consider this an argument, I consider this to be a debate (as no insults were thrown).

To be honest, considering I thought the tone of this was just fact giving, I find "Anyway, do what you gonna do. Haters gon hate right?" rather insulting. There is no need to react in such a way to numbers being handed around (let alone calling people who took the time to look up said numbers haters). No one said anything to put down people who chose 200mm fans, just explain why 2 120s may be a better choice.

And if its really going to go the '2 120s at 19dBA doesn't actually mean it'll stay that quiet', all that has to be taken into consideration is the 120s only need to be 55cfm each to match the 200, at which point they can go under 19dBA.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just to clear up this misconception of silent plus silent = silent...
> 
> A fly by itself is pretty silent. The more you add however the level of sound increases. It does not decrease nor does it stay the same. Expecting the result to stay the same when adding silent to silent is folly.
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative and I honestly could care less what people do. I'm just playing Devil's Advocate and pointing out that a 200 is better than a single 120 and as I also pointed out, some people want their systems to perform well and cool well but stay reasonably quiet. Just cause some people could care less one way or the other doesn't mean everybody feels that way. I'm not intending my preference is the same as everyone else on the planet. I apologize if it came across that way.
> 
> Those R4s' are pretty good fans but imho, static pressure is best for crowded airflow setups. *HAFs' don't have much in the way of crowded airflow*. R4s are a better Radiator and Heatsink fan for this reason. I won't buy them but that's only because I can get Yate Loons with comparable static pressure for $4 each. Can't even get a BNIB R4 for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, do what you gonna do. Haters gon hate right? That's on both sides of this debate. *It's not personal, I just see things a little differently*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's personal darn it!







j/k
















HAF cases still have that hard drive tray in the way so it has some "crowded" in it. The exception is the HAF 912 that one can remove the top hard drive tray if applicable otherwise the walls are there.

Time for another drink lol!


----------



## Ceadderman

I could be wrong but the lower the SP the better. I should probably look into the formula for that again but I believe this was how it was explained. Papa Smurf put together a very good guid to fans that is still floating around OCN. So you might do a site search to check it out. If I find it I'll be sure to post the link here. It's been posted before but one can never have too many links to good information here.









~Ceadder


----------



## deauboy16

One of my biggest issues is that my front 200 doesnt get much air past the hdd's since all 5 bays are used (2 SSD's 2 500gb, and an 80 Raptor) this limits the amount of air moving in the case so my gpu fan (the one in the plastic housing) doesn't have much air to even push over the gpu's. I know it would be louder, but shouldn't it cool much better actually being able to "blow" and hold a pressure not just move air.

I don't know if this relates or if many of you know but it reminds me of the issue that some people discovered with electric "turbo" chargers. the stuck an electric fan in the intake of a car, it was advertised as being able to move 200 cfm (made up #) but could only hold a pressure of 2 psi, and for a "turbo" to do anything you want closer to 8-12psi for starters. So yes the 200 can move air but that does no good for a cooling factor if the moved air doesnt reach the hotter parts?


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually it does make sense. Especially when you have a warmer card than I do and my card still gets pretty hot if I don't turn up the 120 in the bottom and the 120 up top of my system. See I don't have stock cooling only. There are ways to get by with stock cooling and one way is to supplement with extra fans.









All I was saying that all things being equal, a 120 is not equal to a 200. I apologize if it seems cut and dry but that's just how I see things being OCD the way I am. Things tend to be rather simple from a common sense standpoint.

Have you thought about filling that lower fan space with a reasonable flowing 120 to pull the airflow through the drives and one up top to vent the warmer air out in tandem with the upper 200?

One last thing about the multiple 120s in the door. Yes they outcool a single 200. However vibration and cavitation play their roles in this too. If you know anything of Jet aircraft you'll know that one turbine disc won't provide enough thrust to move a plane fast enough to take off. Nor would it if you put another one next to it. It takes several discs to provide enough air flow to move the plane. And typically discs are spaced far enough apart to counteract both cavitation and vibration and that is how air flow is increased. 4 fans next to each other will increase flow but not so much as to make a monumental difference from a small fan in comparison to a larger fan. The CFM will increase but it's not as much as 4 times the maximum CFM unless there is no cavitation causing jet wash to rebound back into the path of the airflow.

I wish I had the flow meter to prove this theory, but a good experiment for anyone who would like to try it is to mount 4 fans to the door and 1st test by holding it inside the case with a Mainboard to provide the uneven surface covered by the flow with the door locked down tight. Then take the door off and again test the 4 fans at the same speed and at Controlled speeds. And then rerun the test using a single 200. I will say that the 4 fans may beat that lone 200, but I don't think that it's as good as people suggest. If I had the tool, I'd do it myself and post the results. I've got more than enough matching 120s' laying around to do it. Just don't have a good meter for testing this theory. I think I'm gonna try to find one for a reasonable price.









~Ceadder


----------



## deauboy16

You could test your theory by putting strings onto each fan, maybe 4 one in each screw hole, and then adding weight to the strings until they just lift from the horizontal position. this would tell you how much air is moving past them to induce lift. Given these will be small weights like a paperclip or staple. You can run the same test with all 4 fans to test how the air flow moves without the weights and longer strings to see how the air acts as it flows outward. if the strings twist themselves up then it shows that it is turbulent.

You could also reduce turbulent air by creating a shroud to go around the fans to focus all 4 fans to work together? I was planning on keeping the 200 for the top exhaust because it is nice to have the larger quiet fan up top that does put out some air, I just wanted the pressure to actually get the air to move to my cards and in between them so the top x-fire card can get air into it. I may even try to get both 200's up top just to help vent....


----------



## Ceadderman

Found a proper airflow meter via Google search last nite. Cheap too. $8. Gonna order it when I get a little Mad money to spend.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Yes we get it, the 200mm fans SUCK they move no air etc. That's why at the front of my HAF X I have a giant turbine fan thing going on. I overvolted them to 17v then bolted 3 together, now I can FEEL the air 5ft away







Anyways much better and works great for me, now without removing the HDD trays (or moving them back) your stuck with one BUT even just one at 17v makes a very large difference vs 12v.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't believe I ever stated that the 200s' suck. The push more air over a broader space than a 120 does.









His problem is that a single 200 is having a more difficult time pushing air over 5 drives so he can hardly feel it when he puts his hand up on the other side of the HDD rack. But that *should* happen since there are 5 drives blocking the way. So I suggest buying one of the new BitFenix 230s' in that scenario. $20 and never have to wonder if your HDDs' are getting cooled or not. I don't have a problem with my 2 drives cause I have them in 2 and 4 which allows the meat of the blades to provide more than enough airflow to cool them. But I can imagine that it would be a little disconcerting if I didn't feel hardly any air coming over the drives. I don't believe replacing the 200 with two 120s' would make much of a difference. Dude could of course install four 80's in there and never have to worry about cooling(or his hearing) again.







lol

I like your Turbine anyway. That was pretty cool way of modding your system. I almost mounted one of my solid body 200s' on top of my 932 to increase the Exhaust. But that would have looked a bit goofy to me so I didn't.

200s' are fans. So they blow, they don't suck.









~Ceadder


----------



## deauboy16

How did you over volt them? have the stock black fans sitting at home doing nothing.....


----------



## DarkHollow

Well, I mean just in general they do suck since they have like 0 pressure. What good is air if it doesn't do anything to help cool the gpus or HDDs (mainly GPUs since that's where the 200s usually are). Even with no drives I could barely feel the air coming through the rack so







They just dont have the pressure. I wasn't saying that you said they suck just as a general consensus we can agree they are not very good







Anyways, to overvolt them I took the 2 pin connector and ran the + wire of a connector to the +5 red and the -12v blue wire. (connected em to a molex) made a fan adapter to hook up lots of fans and I'm running all 3 at 17v along with my D5/655 pump. No ill effects after....... hmm 6 months I guess its been.

I wanna see a 3000 RPM 200mm fan lmao I mean, a what ~900rpm fan moves like 110cfm but has no pressure, so 3000rpm ought to have some pretty decent pressure and ~300cfm. That would be too epic, I could see 200mm fans on rads becoming much more popular with those fans.


----------



## steven88

the 200mm CM fans suck!

but surprisingly the Haf X ranks one of the coldest rated in temps...i wonder how that works out?


----------



## Dennybrig

Hey ceadderman, could you please what is the store you refer as FTW? Ive never heard of it


----------



## Erick Silver

You could mount another 200mm fan on the other side of the HDD Bay so that you are blowing airr in from the front then drawing that air through the HDD bay to the rest of the case. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> the 200mm CM fans suck!
> 
> but surprisingly the Haf X ranks one of the coldest rated in temps...i wonder how that works out?


Static Pressure is pretty good and the air flow of three of them working together is pretty good. If you have an open body GPU, I would think that is where the door fan would come in pretty handy. Closed body GPU like the Reference style AMD and NVidia cards not so much I would imagine. Alot of the cooling potential of a HAF is from all the open grillwork and the push/pull of the front and ceiling fans. The side fan is just along for the ride.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Hey ceadderman, could you please what is the store you refer as FTW? Ive never heard of it


FTWPc.com









They don't have the foam anymore however.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You could mount another 200mm fan on the other side of the HDD Bay so that you are blowing airr in from the front then drawing that air through the HDD bay to the rest of the case. Just sayin'.


No waaaaay.







j/k Sorry couldn't resist it.









Some people have had really positive results by doing that though.









~Ceadder


----------



## deauboy16

I dont think i would have room for that with both my gpu's in there though


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> I dont think i would have room for that with both my gpu's in there though


I've got room for at least one, probably 2, 200mms between my HDD cage and the end of my 6970 in my 932, and my card is .3 in longer.


----------



## deauboy16

I think my issue is the xfx card is a non-ref so the power comes out the back and goes right up to the hdd's.


----------



## _REAPER_

I was going to jump over to the Dark side and move from a HAF X case to another but have reasoned why change a good thing. I will have updated pics soon I hope by the end of this month whenever I can get out of Afghanistan. I cannot wait to push my new CPU and GPUs. I will completely rebuild my PC when I am home..


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome _REAPER_ can't wait to see you back safe an sound bro an can't wait to see your new build.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

6 days and a wake up.... not that I am counting or anything


----------



## silbluever

I found that when I use my door fan as an exhaust it helps with the temps better by pulling out the heat made by my 6970s. This might not help because i have my RAD fans as Intake on the top instead of exhaust but you could give it a try and see if it helps.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 6 days and a wake up.... not that I am counting or anything


I echo the get home safely brother and thanks for your service.









Will this be the last deployment for you?

Anyway, I look forward to seeing what you'll do to your rig.

Be safe.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I am looking at changing my airflow in my case. I have a 200mm megaflow in the front for intake, one in the top for exhaust. I have a 120 sickleflow in the side for intake, and in the back for exhaust. This doesn't provide any positive airflow in my case, which I need since I have filters. Think I may reverse my top and side fans, so I have 2 200 mm fans for intake, and 2 120 for exhaust.

However, that would mean that the airflow would be a bit strange.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I am looking at changing my airflow in my case. I have a 200mm megaflow in the front for intake, one in the top for exhaust. I have a 120 sickleflow in the side for intake, and in the back for exhaust. This doesn't provide any positive airflow in my case, which I need since I have filters. Think I may reverse my top and side fans, so I have 2 200 mm fans for intake, and 2 120 for exhaust.
> However, that would mean that the airflow would be a bit strange.


OK Becuse you are on socket 1155 you should be able to rotate the Hyper 212+ 90* to exhaust to the top 200MM fan.(I think) and keep that 200mm as exhaust but change all other fans to intake. That should give you a positive pressure. Not much but still pressure.


----------



## BeefSkull

If i wanted a full set of replacement fans for my HAF X, which ones should i look at ?
They need to have similar or better airflow than the stock ones, and not make much more noise.
I do not care about LED's

Any suggestions?


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefSkull*
> 
> If i wanted a full set of replacement fans for my HAF X, which ones should i look at ?
> They need to have similar or better airflow than the stock ones, and not make much more noise.
> I do not care about LED's
> Any suggestions?


The stock stuff is fantastic. No serious reason to change it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea i would just run the stock fans. Only reason i switched out my 230mm for 200mm megaflows is because the 230mm's weren't blue.


----------



## DWSR

Does anyone here have a 360mm rad mounted to the top of their HAF 932 and a 140mm rad mounted to the rear? I'm looking to do just that, but there's just not enough room. I'm looking to go with a 140mm over a 120mm just because it's that much bigger (and therefore that much more effective). I'm looking at the MagiCool Slim 140mm rad which is 183mm x 142mm. I'm being limited by two things. 1) the fittings on the 360mm rad, I've decided that I can turn the rad around to give myself a bit more space, but not much. 2) the little "ledge" that's at the back of the case for mounting the power supply to the top of the case instead of the bottom. I would like to refrain from bending/breaking the ledge as much as possible, but I was wondering if there was any other way to get the rad/fan in there. I'm open to any suggestions besides physically modifying the case because I have some other plans for that ledge, and I wouldn't be terribly heartbroken if I had to use a 120mm rad.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Does anyone here have a 360mm rad mounted to the top of their HAF 932 and a 140mm rad mounted to the rear? I'm looking to do just that, but there's just not enough room. I'm looking to go with a 140mm over a 120mm just because it's that much bigger (and therefore that much more effective). I'm looking at the MagiCool Slim 140mm rad which is 183mm x 142mm. I'm being limited by two things. 1) the fittings on the 360mm rad, I've decided that I can turn the rad around to give myself a bit more space, but not much. 2) the little "ledge" that's at the back of the case for mounting the power supply to the top of the case instead of the bottom. I would like to refrain from bending/breaking the ledge as much as possible, but I was wondering if there was any other way to get the rad/fan in there. I'm open to any suggestions besides physically modifying the case because I have some other plans for that ledge, and I wouldn't be terribly heartbroken if I had to use a 120mm rad.


Best thing to do is research the 140s', looking at the pics to see where the fittings come out. I'm pretty sure you would have to "bend/cut" the PSU support to get a 140 into that spot because you wouldn't want to cut into the PCI-e slots in the back of the cabinet.

You will have to mount the Radiator in this fashion...

Case > 140mm fan(20 or 25mm) > Radiator > 140mm fan.

OR

Case > 140 > Radiator.

Or go with a 120 Radiator.









So far the best 140 I have seen that may work for what you want is the Koolance HX-CU140V. Check these measurments against the spot your 140 is at. (13.3cm x 17.1cm x 3cm) 133x171x30mm . $50 for that Radiator if cost is one of your considerations when shopping for Radiators.









I looked throughout PPCs' Radiator Selection and that was the smallest footprint of all their 140 line. You'll find it in their 120 section though.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> [snip]


Thanks for looking, I've decided to just go for the 120mm rad though. It'll be less of a headache overall and it means more AP-15s! Anyway, I need some help figuring out what 45 and 90 degree adapters I'm going to need to run nice tubing. Right now, my setup is going to be something like this: (I don't have a way to do a CAD diagram, so I'll just 'splain it)

XSPC Dual Bay Res w/ 2 MCP350s
1 EK Coolstream XT 120mm (with p/p AP-15s)
1 EK Coolstream XT 360mm (with p/p AP-15s)
1 EK Supreme LTX
2 EK GTX 570 SEs (connected via Serial bridge)

Now, I'm planning to mount the res/pumps in the bottom 2 bays of my rig (I have 2 ODDs that I have in the 3rd and 4th bays down and I've lost the first 2 due to the 360rad + p/p fans). If I run a single loop, I'm planning to run as follows: Pump->Pump->Bottom of GPUs->140->360->CPU. If I run it like that, I'll probably want 5 90s and a 45. However, if I run 2 loops, I have a feeling that the tubing is going to be stupid. So my questions are:

1) Should I run 1 or 2 loops?
2) Can I run the loop in a better order to give me cleaner tubing?
3) Should I use more angled fittings?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, I've decided to just go for the 120mm rad though. It'll be less of a headache overall and it means more AP-15s! Anyway, I need some help figuring out what 45 and 90 degree adapters I'm going to need to run nice tubing. Right now, my setup is going to be something like this: (I don't have a way to do a CAD diagram, so I'll just 'splain it)
> 
> XSPC Dual Bay Res w/ 2 MCP350s
> 1 EK Coolstream XT 120mm (with p/p AP-15s)
> 1 EK Coolstream XT 360mm (with p/p AP-15s)
> 1 EK Supreme LTX
> 2 EK GTX 570 SEs (connected via Serial bridge)
> 
> Now, I'm planning to mount the res/pumps in the bottom 2 bays of my rig (I have 2 ODDs that I have in the 3rd and 4th bays down and I've lost the first 2 due to the 360rad + p/p fans). If I run a single loop, I'm planning to run as follows: Pump->Pump->Bottom of GPUs->140->360->CPU. If I run it like that, I'll probably want 5 90s and a 45. However, if I run 2 loops, I have a feeling that the tubing is going to be stupid. So my questions are:
> 
> 1) Should I run 1 or 2 loops?
> 2) Can I run the loop in a better order to give me cleaner tubing?
> 3) Should I use more angled fittings?
Click to expand...

Not bad. Although I would suggest possibly
1) Black Ice Pro III which is 25-29mm thick. With The AP15' That's 79mm thick maximum. The EK Rad is 47mm thick, so you're talkin 97mm thickness. It's not gonna work right in P/P with the EK Rad. I just measured it and you're going to run into your MB or into your 120.








2) Black Ice Stealth for the 120 Rad for the same reasons unless you decide to mount the 360 externally.









Now with the savings (BI III is $57, 120 Stealth is $47) you can upgrade your CPU Block to the HF Supreme which comes with nickel plate mounting kit, back plate, Intel and AMD mounting plates in whatever choice of material you want. I suggest Copper but some people like Shiny Shiny stuff so only you can figure out what you want there. Point is the HF is a better block than the LTX block.









I have EK Black Nickel Comps. I also went with Enzotech 45 degree fittings. But that was before I fount out that EK makes both 45s and 90s'. Nobody this side of the Pond carries them however. So you could do like I did and get an innocuous set that doesn't clash with your choice of connections or you can go BP angle comps(as many people do) or you can contact the vendor that carries your gear and try to talk them into adding the EK angle fittings to their next EK shipment.
Quote:


> "Pump->Pump->Bottom of GPUs->140->360->CPU"


I like your loop management but you're missing your Reservoir. I'm assuming that one of the pumps is the Res too? Also I would swap your 360 between the 140 and the 360 for a cleaner look. Otherwise it looks very good.









I'm getting my EK Dual DDC Pump/Res block soon. Was shipped 2 days ago. So should be here tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Does anyone here have a 360mm rad mounted to the top of their HAF 932 and a 140mm rad mounted to the rear? I'm looking to do just that, but there's just not enough room. I'm looking to go with a 140mm over a 120mm just because it's that much bigger (and therefore that much more effective). I'm looking at the MagiCool Slim 140mm rad which is 183mm x 142mm. I'm being limited by two things. 1) the fittings on the 360mm rad, I've decided that I can turn the rad around to give myself a bit more space, but not much. 2) the little "ledge" that's at the back of the case for mounting the power supply to the top of the case instead of the bottom. I would like to refrain from bending/breaking the ledge as much as possible, but I was wondering if there was any other way to get the rad/fan in there. I'm open to any suggestions besides physically modifying the case because I have some other plans for that ledge, and I wouldn't be terribly heartbroken if I had to use a 120mm rad.


You could mount the 140mm Rad to the OUTSIDE of your case

Fan > Rad > Case > Fan

A thought but nothing more...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Does anyone here have a 360mm rad mounted to the top of their HAF 932 and a 140mm rad mounted to the rear? I'm looking to do just that, but there's just not enough room. I'm looking to go with a 140mm over a 120mm just because it's that much bigger (and therefore that much more effective). I'm looking at the MagiCool Slim 140mm rad which is 183mm x 142mm. I'm being limited by two things. 1) the fittings on the 360mm rad, I've decided that I can turn the rad around to give myself a bit more space, but not much. 2) the little "ledge" that's at the back of the case for mounting the power supply to the top of the case instead of the bottom. I would like to refrain from bending/breaking the ledge as much as possible, but I was wondering if there was any other way to get the rad/fan in there. I'm open to any suggestions besides physically modifying the case because I have some other plans for that ledge, and I wouldn't be terribly heartbroken if I had to use a 120mm rad.


Thick 360 and 140 (EK XTX 360 and XTC 140) seem to fit just fine (http://www.overclock.net/t/1166403/buildlog-bakunawa) :


----------



## Ceadderman

And yet neither of those are set up in Push/Pull.









Also note that 140 is on this side of the fan.









Also looks like that system is running 3/8" tubing.









~Ceadder


----------



## mm67

XTX is almost 20 mm thicker than XT, with XT P/P might work. To use Push/Pull on 140 it would have to be very slim.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> XTX is almost 20 mm thicker than XT, with XT P/P might work. To use Push/Pull on 140 it would have to be very slim.


Yeah I don't thin so. I could be wrong after all, but measuring from the bottom of the screw dimples 97mm (47mm + (25mm *2)) is pretty thick. In fact it comes down to about the same point where the top of my Mainboard is. Not gonna be a whole lot of room for error there. Then it also depends on where the fittings are going to be. Are they going to be lined up in the front or the back of the system. If at the back then will the tubes clear the 120?









That system looks really sharp though. Hope mine comes out near as clean. Of course I'll have to rethink my choice of length for my Reservoir if I had a card that long.









Good thing I don't have to worry about that at the moment.









~Ceadder


----------



## mm67

I had EK XT 360 wiht GT AP-15's in push/pull at top of my HAF 932, and XT 120 at back with AP-15 between case and radiator, that fitted easily. I also tried same setup with XTC 140 at back and it also fitted but to use that I would have had to remove stock side panel fan. I always keep fittings end of 360 at the front of case. Right now I have this at top of my HAF : http://skinneelabs.com/ac-airplex-revo/ , that's a bit tight fit.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I had EK XT 360 wiht GT AP-15's in push/pull at top of my HAF 932, and XT 120 at back with AP-15 between case and radiator, that fitted easily. I also tried same setup with XTC 140 at back and it also fitted but to use that I would have had to remove stock side panel fan. I always keep fittings end of 360 at the front of case. Right now I have this at top of my HAF : http://skinneelabs.com/ac-airplex-revo/ , that's a bit tight fit.


Dammmmmmmmm, I would love to have that Rad in my system. 88mm thick with 140s'. Still could mount it in one of the 932s' w/o any cutting though.









Thing would stick out like a sore thumb in my window.









~Ceadder


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Dammmmmmmmm, I would love to have that Rad in my system. 88mm thick with 140s'. Still could mount it in one of the 932s' w/o any cutting though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing would stick out like a sore thumb in my window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I had to bend some of those guide rails in top 5.25" bays because radiator is so wide but didn't need to do any cutting.


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha that's nothing, I bent retaining clips on the right side of the bay so that I could route my SATA power through it w/o cutting it. Is really pretty malleable for steel.









Only cutting I've done on this case was snipping one of the zip tie brackets out so I could route a couple SATA cables thru it.









Where'd u pick that Rad up at anywayz ... Oh nvm, just realized where you picked it up would require shipping overseas since ur in Finland.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Thick 360 and 140 (EK XTX 360 and XTC 140) seem to fit just fine (http://www.overclock.net/t/1166403/buildlog-bakunawa) :


That's absolutely f***ing brilliant. I never thought to turn the rad around like that and just use 90 degree fittings. Thanks so much, I think you might have just solved my problem!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not bad. Although I would suggest possibly
> 1) Black Ice Pro III which is 25-29mm thick. With The AP15' That's 79mm thick maximum. The EK Rad is 47mm thick, so you're talkin 97mm thickness. It's not gonna work right in P/P with the EK Rad. I just measured it and you're going to run into your MB or into your 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Black Ice Stealth for the 120 Rad for the same reasons unless you decide to mount the 360 externally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with the savings (BI III is $57, 120 Stealth is $47) you can upgrade your CPU Block to the HF Supreme which comes with nickel plate mounting kit, back plate, Intel and AMD mounting plates in whatever choice of material you want. I suggest Copper but some people like Shiny Shiny stuff so only you can figure out what you want there. Point is the HF is a better block than the LTX block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have EK Black Nickel Comps. I also went with Enzotech 45 degree fittings. But that was before I fount out that EK makes both 45s and 90s'. Nobody this side of the Pond carries them however. So you could do like I did and get an innocuous set that doesn't clash with your choice of connections or you can go BP angle comps(as many people do) or you can contact the vendor that carries your gear and try to talk them into adding the EK angle fittings to their next EK shipment.
> I like your loop management but you're missing your Reservoir. I'm assuming that one of the pumps is the Res too? Also I would swap your 360 between the 140 and the 360 for a cleaner look. Otherwise it looks very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting my EK Dual DDC Pump/Res block soon. Was shipped 2 days ago. So should be here tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I already have the 360 rad with the 6 AP-15s, and the CPU block, so I'm not planning to swap those out. Also, I'm running an XSPC Dual bay pump/res combo, so the pumps are integrated into the reservoirs.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK Becuse you are on socket 1155 you should be able to rotate the Hyper 212+ 90* to exhaust to the top 200MM fan.(I think) and keep that 200mm as exhaust but change all other fans to intake. That should give you a positive pressure. Not much but still pressure.


Well, if I done this, then I would have 2 120s and a 200 in intake, and a 200 in exhaust. Seems like a lot of positive pressure.

If I done this, what would be the best way to check to see if it helps my temperatures? Is there a stress test program that will keep a record of temperatures over several hours so I don't have to monitor it the whole time?


----------



## shiftwig113

hello there fellow HAF owners.

I've been trying to figure out if an H80 can fit a 912 without any mods. I've been googling this topic for a long time and i can't get any DEFINITIVE answer.

I'm hoping for someone to answer this while being a 100% sure that it will work (ie a 912 owner can tell me with their own personal experience if it worked or did not).

So thanks in advance to anyone with an answer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> hello there fellow HAF owners.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out if an H80 can fit a 912 without any mods. I've been googling this topic for a long time and i can't get any DEFINITIVE answer.
> 
> I'm hoping for someone to answer this while being a 100% sure that it will work (ie a 912 owner can tell me with their own personal experience if it worked or did not).
> 
> So thanks in advance to anyone with an answer.


Yes the H80 will fit. Not sure but the H100 may even fit without much issure in the top. But since I have neither I can only confirm the H80.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes the H80 will fit. Not sure but the H100 may even fit without much issure in the top. But since I have neither I can only confirm the H80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yaaaa, I tried fitting the H100 in my 912. Short answer: Nope

You could use MB standoffs to get it to a point you can screw it in (which leaves no room for fans), or you can disconnect the hose from the pump and screw it in on the top I guess, but it will not fit (inside or outside) without modification.


----------



## shiftwig113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes the H80 will fit. Not sure but the H100 may even fit without much issure in the top. But since I have neither I can only confirm the H80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks so much. Rep given

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yaaaa, I tried fitting the H100 in my 912. Short answer: Nope
> You could use MB standoffs to get it to a point you can screw it in (which leaves no room for fans), or you can disconnect the hose from the pump and screw it in on the top I guess, but it will not fit (inside or outside) without modification.


Yeah i already knew there was no way in hell an H100 would fit without some modding. My 200mm Megaflow barely cleared my Mobo's VRM heatsink. and that fan is 35mm thick. I couldn't imagine putting a radiator and fans there. However if i was brave enough to cut a space at the top so the RAD is mounted on top then it will work. But that's just too fugly and means if i ever remove the H100 there will be a random hole on top.


----------



## WarIV

My last 922 Racing Home made Custom with 0000$$$


Final Result


OC-Z 130 (stock PSU fan + custon LED) Megaflow 200 (Stock black + custom LED)


Seal all intake with black tape and wrap !!! 130 make better airflow of 200 !!! XD


Seal PSU event !!!


Seal down event !!


Seal side panel !!!


Front Case behind Front cover!!!


*** IS UFO !!! NOOOO is OC-Z 700 with Custom stock 922 black output 120mm fan (home made custom LED spot) (Custom white LED)

This secon phase comming after last extreme cleanup !! Becaus HAF 922 have negative pressure stock and grab all dust !!! i take 18H to make my last 922 MOD befor Water cooling !!!! SEE OTHER PICTURE in little projec !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Positive pressure !!!! Extreme airflow low resistance circulation !!!! EAVY DUTY dust shield sealed intake !!!!!! ASSOME !!!!!!!!

00000$$$$$ MOD !!!!!! EXTREME PERFORMANCE !!!!!! Just used my brain and what's i have around of me







95°F(36°C) idle,,75°F(24°C) room,,,, 4.1G 955 BE 1.52V,,,,,,5770 80°F(27°C) Man.fan 55% stock clock

Just used 16 White LED ( dont have red in stock XD ) Wires,, Black tape,, Drill,,,Cutter,Screw Driver,Precision cutting disc AND WRAP !!!!






















(.Y.)







( . Y . )







( . Y . )







!!!!

Now imagine My future projec with big money what's i can make !!!!!!! XD XD Winter Water Colling OC in MONTRÉAL !! hmmmm water comming back from outdoor around -31°F(-35°C) :O :O hummmm,,,EXTREME OC !!!


----------



## _REAPER_

3 days and a wake up... I cannot wait to get home.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 3 days and a wake up... I cannot wait to get home.


Umm... my memory says you are a deployed soldier who is coming home to an amazing computer or a pile of awesome computer parts which includes a Haf series case?


----------



## BeefSkull

Hi!
I just recently bought a HAF X.
My side fan is making some sort of ticking noise (only sometimes) - so i thought it might be its bearings, and switched it out with the top fan.
But the top fan makes the exact same noise.
When i turn off my computer, the noise becomes super easy to hear while the fan is spinning down.
Im not sure whether its because its touching the dust filter on the side or just both fans are broken.
Both fans seem to make the same noise if i dismount them, and have them running while i hold them in my hand, however at a reduced volume.

Any thoughts?
Broken fans?
Dust filter hitting the fans when mounted on the side panel?

weirdest thing is it kinda comes and goes


----------



## BeefSkull

^ In fact now that ive switched them about, they both make that annoying ticking noise .... geeeeeez


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Just overclocked my 2500k to 4.5 ghz, and I used intelburntest to find what temps I am running. Under extreme, I got my cores were 69 77 75 and 72 celcius with realtemp. Is that high, or about right for a 2500k, hyper 212+, and a haf 912 with lots of airflow?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Just overclocked my 2500k to 4.5 ghz, and I used intelburntest to find what temps I am running. Under extreme, I got my cores were 69 77 75 and 72 celcius with realtemp. Is that high, or about right for a 2500k, hyper 212+, and a haf 912 with lots of airflow?


Pretty good for a 212+ what is your volts? I get 59 62 63 61 on mine those 212 are about 7-10deg worse than a Noctua so yeah sounds about right.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Pretty good for a 212+ what is your volts? I get 59 62 63 61 on mine those 212 are about 7-10deg worse than a Noctua so yeah sounds about right.


Umm... This is what ET6 was showing. I can't really remember what I set my voltage for, I just kinda copied somebodies overclock settings into my bios and hoped it ran. Kinda new to overclocking.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefSkull*
> 
> Hi!
> I just recently bought a HAF X.
> My side fan is making some sort of ticking noise (only sometimes) - so i thought it might be its bearings, and switched it out with the top fan.
> But the top fan makes the exact same noise.
> When i turn off my computer, the noise becomes super easy to hear while the fan is spinning down.
> Im not sure whether its because its touching the dust filter on the side or just both fans are broken.
> Both fans seem to make the same noise if i dismount them, and have them running while i hold them in my hand, however at a reduced volume.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Broken fans?
> Dust filter hitting the fans when mounted on the side panel?
> 
> weirdest thing is it kinda comes and goes
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeefSkull*
> 
> ^ In fact now that ive switched them about, they both make that annoying ticking noise .... geeeeeez
Click to expand...

Question, did you move the fan to the horizontal position when you replaced it with the one up front? Was that fan making noise there?

If not it's probably that the fans aren't level and the blades are clicking on something structural. Either the body or the ceiling of the case.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Does anyone have CAD models for the HAF 932? If so, for what program?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Pretty good for a 212+ what is your volts? I get 59 62 63 61 on mine those 212 are about 7-10deg worse than a Noctua so yeah sounds about right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Umm... This is what ET6 was showing. I can't really remember what I set my voltage for, I just kinda copied somebodies overclock settings into my bios and hoped it ran. Kinda new to overclocking.


Hmm i don't know if 2500's are the same as 2600's but try taking your volts down a little and stress test. The lower the voltage the less heat thus less temperature.

My 2600k runs at 1.31V for reference.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Hmm i don't know if 2500's are the same as 2600's but try taking your volts down a little and stress test. The lower the voltage the less heat thus less temperature.
> My 2600k runs at 1.31V for reference.


So I should try to drop it to...what, 3.1 or something?


----------



## DWSR

1.3v should be about right for a 4.5GHz overclock. I can actually run mine a bit lower (if I ever get around to doing a really good OC), and my chip is fairly average. Honestly, for a 4.5GHz OC, I would almost just leave the thing set to auto.


----------



## WarIV

LAST EXTREME TECHNOLOGY !!!!! Positive Negative Pressure case sensor !!! XD



i make test ,,,cut PCU fan,,put sheet front natural output ,,,,and close side panel,,,,,, i see all time positive pressure......when put big sheet on front cover,,see sensor, fly in case(CPU fan ON) at average -50% blocking intake airflow !!!!
i make this with little slice of zigzag paper and small peace of black tape


----------



## BeefSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Question, did you move the fan to the horizontal position when you replaced it with the one up front? Was that fan making noise there?
> If not it's probably that the fans aren't level and the blades are clicking on something structural. Either the body or the ceiling of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Please clarify?

They make the noise even if i hold them in my hand when theyre running


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Umm... my memory says you are a deployed soldier who is coming home to an amazing computer or a pile of awesome computer parts which includes a Haf series case?


I am deployed and will be coming home with a pile of computer parts.. I have mailed everything else lol going to hand carry the things I ordered. I have had the HAF X for awhile... I will be redoing my build with some new parts I am still thinking of going quad-fire 580 Classified Ultras since I now have 2 1500w PSUs


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am deployed and will be coming home with a pile of computer parts.. I have mailed everything else lol going to hand carry the things I ordered. I have had the HAF X for awhile... I will be redoing my build with some new parts I am still thinking of going _*quad-fire* 580 Classified Ultras_ since I now have 2 1500w PSUs


_Quad-fireing_ 580s should be very interesting, I look forward to results


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am deployed and will be coming home with a pile of computer parts.. I have mailed everything else lol going to hand carry the things I ordered. I have had the HAF X for awhile... I will be redoing my build with some new parts I am still thinking of going quad-fire 580 Classified Ultras since I now have 2 1500w PSUs


Ummmm..... I would hope 3 580s would be good enough, but whatever you want. Also, does your motherboard support 4 PCI-e cards at full speed?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Ummmm..... I would hope 3 580s would be good enough, but whatever you want. Also, does your motherboard support 4 PCI-e cards at full speed?


He's good for 4 x8 sockets, yes.


----------



## ilocos boy

here my haf x what u guy thinks..


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilocos boy*
> 
> here my haf x what u guy thinks..


What an amazing job on your setup, I need to find a windowed HAF 932 panel now.


----------



## Maynard46

i have a HAF X 942 and wonder if anyone can help me out with a problem. It has the 2 Sata Dock bays for removable 2.5 or 3.5 drives. I hooked up a HDD last night and plugged it into the lower dock bay and it wont work.....i then moved it to the upper bay and it does work.

i assume this is an issue with the circuit board but wanted to get some thoughts before i think about an rma

also....add me to the club - thanks!


----------



## neSSa

@ilocos boy , nicely done, which is a brand of tubes?


----------



## ilocos boy

XSPC from frozenCPUhttp://www.frozencpu.com/products/14216/ex-tub-1008/XSPC_High_Flex_PVC_Tubing_-_12_ID_34OD_-_UV_Red_Orange.html?tl=g30c99s172


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Okay, I'm on the lookout for a mentor to help me get my overclock setup right. PM me if you can help with this and are pretty competent on this issue.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Question, did you move the fan to the horizontal position when you replaced it with the one up front? Was that fan making noise there?
> If not it's probably that the fans aren't level and the blades are clicking on something structural. Either the body or the ceiling of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please clarify?
> 
> They make the noise even if i hold them in my hand when theyre running
Click to expand...

I'm asking if they make noise mounted vertically or horizontally. I've had perfectly good fans make noise while I hold it in my hand. To be honest I don't believe that's a good indication of a bad fan.









*Update* Got my Dual DDC block today and tested my pump... ISSSSSSS ALLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVEEEEE!









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm asking if they make noise mounted vertically or horizontally. I've had perfectly good fans make noise while I hold it in my hand. To be honest I don't believe that's a good indication of a bad fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update* Got my Dual DDC block today and tested my pump... ISSSSSSS ALLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVEEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm waiting for 4 gift packages to arrive at my house. 570 water block + tubing, 2 DDC pumps, extra EK PSC fittings, and then all the other stuff.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilocos boy*
> 
> here my haf x what u guy thinks..


Really nice man. Looks Great


----------



## Dredknot

Here is My Most recent build, will be changing layout as soon as more tubing arrives. Thinking of going all red tubing with UV Green kink coils and Clear UV Liquid.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have alot of competition.. I am going to have to make my new build clean as clean can be.


----------



## Erick Silver

Reaper should be on his way back home by now.

Have a safe flight home Reaper. We all look forward to your build.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have alot of competition.. I am going to have to make my new build clean as clean can be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Reaper should be on his way back home by now.
> Have a safe flight home Reaper. We all look forward to your build.


I think he might like this....
http://www.overclock.net/t/997581/build-log-fshizls-operation-polemos/0_50


----------



## Johnboy73625

Heres my first water cooling setup on my haf x, let me know what you guys think. I recently just finished it


----------



## deauboy16

Nice work! when you going to get the gpu's cooled?


----------



## Ceadderman

Why does that loop look weird to me?









I'm sure it's just me but there is something there that I just can't quite put my finger on.









~Ceadder


----------



## Johnboy73625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> Nice work! when you going to get the gpu's cooled?


well since there only 560tis, im gonna wait till the 600series card ill cool them then


----------



## Johnboy73625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why does that loop look weird to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just me but there is something there that I just can't quite put my finger on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


lol why does it look weird?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnboy73625*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why does that loop look weird to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just me but there is something there that I just can't quite put my finger on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol why does it look weird?
Click to expand...

Yeah? I mean it looks nice but something about that loop doesn't look "right" which is what I mean by weird.









~Ceadder


----------



## Johnboy73625

lol i mean the res is feeding the pump>rad>cpu>then back in the res


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnboy73625*
> 
> lol i mean the res is feeding the pump>rad>cpu>then back in the res


Oh I figgered it out. Why not run the Pump to CPU and Rad to Res, Giving you're loop plenty of cool flow to the CPU? I mean you can run it your way, but I would want to run as much cool fluid to the CPU instead of warm fluid. Some people think that it doesn't matter much, but my OCD just takes a look at that and goes







*Ack!* Also I think it might clean it up a little if you were to flip 2 hoses.









~Ceadder


----------



## kyleorsini

was wondering exactly what side panels i can use for my haf x, wanting a more window'd panel to show off the interior paint job, and the mdpc sleeving that i will be doing, i think around the 1050th page or so i was seeing some people used a 932 but thats no really what i wanted.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyleorsini*
> 
> was wondering exactly what side panels i can use for my haf x, wanting a more window'd panel to show off the interior paint job, and the mdpc sleeving that i will be doing, i think around the 1050th page or so i was seeing some people used a 932 but thats no really what i wanted.


The 932 and the HAF X door panels are the same dimensions.









~Ceadder


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyleorsini*
> 
> was wondering exactly what side panels i can use for my haf x, wanting a more window'd panel to show off the interior paint job, and the mdpc sleeving that i will be doing, i think around the 1050th page or so i was seeing some people used a 932 but thats no really what i wanted.


Mod it, cut it out, clean up the edges, and put in some plexi....?


----------



## kyleorsini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> Mod it, cut it out, clean up the edges, and put in some plexi....?


i originally thought about that, probably be the easiest way instead of waiting on a shipment of a new panel, i have all the tools to do so but how would a guy go about and securing the plexi to the panel


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyleorsini*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> Mod it, cut it out, clean up the edges, and put in some plexi....?
> 
> 
> 
> i originally thought about that, probably be the easiest way instead of waiting on a shipment of a new panel, i have all the tools to do so but how would a guy go about and securing the plexi to the panel
Click to expand...

Cut the plexi larger than the opening and secure it with this...












Still, I would at least buy another door and mod THAT if you've a mind to do some cutting. Preserve the resale value of your X.









~Ceadder


----------



## kyleorsini

found a nice write up done by Tovich on here even has a template he used so i think ill go with that. thanks


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cut the plexi larger than the opening and secure it with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I would at least buy another door and mod THAT if you've a mind to do some cutting. Preserve the resale value of your X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


And make this one with wrap,,after cutting side panel XD XD if u dont have kid or stupid friends LOLL





LOLL







and keep resale value XD DAMIT !!! My tower now give me better perform of stock 922 XD XD BETTER PERFORM OF STOCK u no that XD
Positive pressure,,eavy duty dust shield,,,,Extreme airflow !!!! and infini mod option comming up !!! now my custom home made tower cost expensive
MUAAHAHAHAHAAA 000$$$ POWER !!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> And make this one with wrap,,after cutting side panel XD XD if u dont have kid or stupid friends LOLL
> *snip*
> LOLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and keep resale value XD DAMIT !!! My tower now give me better perform of stock 922 XD XD BETTER PERFORM OF STOCK u no that XD
> Positive pressure,,eavy duty dust shield,,,,Extreme airflow !!!! and infini mod option comming up !!! now my custom home made tower cost expensive
> MUAAHAHAHAHAAA 000$$$ POWER !!!


wait....


----------



## Pittster

All i can tell is somethin is funny, a 922, air flow & the performance of stock. Shares maybe? Google translate doesn't come up with anything!


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha you guys. Can't see he's using plastic wrap with electrical tape to cut the airflow to a minimum and limit the nooks and crannies where dust can enter his 922?









I love that ETrade kid though. Those commercials never fail to crack me up. :









"...Because RIDING THE DOG ARoUND Like A HORSE IS FROWNED UPON IN THIS ESTABLISHMENT!!!"









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Man, seeing you guys post those builds, I can't wait to get mine going. Still waiting for pumps from bmaverick to clear through customs though,


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Man, seeing you guys post those builds, I can't wait to get mine going. Still waiting for pumps from bmaverick to clear through customs though,


Wow, really? How long have they been holding them? What do they think drugs are packed in those tiny things or something? State secrets maybe?


















~Ceadder


----------



## ilocos boy

Thanks Lucky..


----------



## DarkHollow

Well, did a full teardown on my HAF-X and cleaned all the dust and sealed a lot of big open areas, I need to seal the pci cover thingys but I'm not 100% on how to do so. Also then have to seal a hole where the WC tubes were meant to go.

Anyways, images with the newer tubing in (cheaper, better quality little stiffer so even at 1/2 id 5/8 od I dont need coils anymore) and my semi-new D5 Vario. Got a great deal on a D5 Vario, impeller graphite holder was broken so it would wobble, a quick impeller swap took care of it.


----------



## Hamihamiha

Hello there!! greetings from Perú.
Here my son!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> couldnt find this with the search(not sure how to word it to find it) but what is the stock fan intake/exhaust configurations(how the fans come in the case) i dont have a spare psu to hook them up and im curious. also after i finish my build i wont have the funds for dust filters are there any suggestions/cleaning tips or will i be fine going to town every month with compressed air?


This little guy is awesome. http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500P-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001U899HQ/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1328813691&sr=1-7


----------



## Fin-ZyCo

Finally i've got myself an HAF-X totally the best case i've owned!

Not so much modding done to the case, but an extra fan in the frontpanel is a start









*Add me to the club please!*


----------



## speedysteve007

Well did this when i bought it.. Not much since i work 24/7, once it warms up around my house i will do some more? lol


----------



## deauboy16

Case looks sweet! You might be able to do some more with those cables though....Im quite OCD about cable management


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 3 days and a wake up... I cannot wait to get home.


Thanks for serving a country Are you from USA?


----------



## speedysteve007

Yea the main problem im having is that the PSU cables are quite short <.< so im thinking i might do some cable extending since i have all the supplies


----------



## swarm87

if i can squeeze an extra $50 into by budget to get a h60 over a CM hyper 212 evo(nervous about applying thermal paste and i hear that the h60 has it preapplied), do i just end up using the top fan as exhaust wiht the rear fan as intake for the radiator? or can i use the included case fan with the h60 fan to pull air from the case(assuming cool coming from the side fan) through the rad and have the CM fan pull air out of the radiator ?


----------



## Ceadderman

@DarkHollow... get yourself solid plates. That's what I did. Mine are still powdercoated silver for the moment but soon as the weather warms up I'll be taking them outside and giving them a bath in Crimson Gloss.









The only gap out the back now is the side grill the dual grommets, the 140 and my GPU. If I could find a dual slot with no vents in it that would fit my card I will do that too since I've decided to go with a universal block to get my Card under water as well. Not that it needs it but I really would like to OC it fulltime so I can use it for Folding.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tectonic

My new haf -x rig











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> if i can squeeze an extra $50 into by budget to get a h60 over a CM hyper 212 evo(nervous about applying thermal paste and i hear that the h60 has it preapplied), do i just end up using the top fan as exhaust wiht the rear fan as intake for the radiator? or can i use the included case fan with the h60 fan to pull air from the case(assuming cool coming from the side fan) through the rad and have the CM fan pull air out of the radiator ?


just get the h60 and the thermal paste works fine


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> if i can squeeze an extra $50 into by budget to get a h60 over a CM hyper 212 evo(nervous about applying thermal paste and i hear that the h60 has it preapplied), do i just end up using the top fan as exhaust wiht the rear fan as intake for the radiator? or can i use the included case fan with the h60 fan to pull air from the case(assuming cool coming from the side fan) through the rad and have the CM fan pull air out of the radiator ?


The thermal paste from the H60 might be a little thick. It's about the same thickness as what you would find on a stock cooler. It's also the best TIM on the market. Last I checked Cosair applies Shin Etsu G751 to all their coolers. You can get a Razor blade, scrape it all off roll it into a ball and pinch off what you need into the middle of your CPU and let the weight of the pump spread it. When I had my H50 I didn't do that but that was before I found out that the TIM was G751 and as spendy as that stuff can be for a .5g tube, would have been nice to be able to get the most out of what I had. Oh well, I still buy G751 and until something better comes along I've no problems buying it. Good stuff.









You will like the H60 though it really is a very nice cooler. If you have an old fan lying around that you don't mind losing I would suggest snipping out the mechanicals and using the body as a shroud. It should decrease your temps by ~3-5c @ Idle. It would be very difficult to add a shroud to a 212









~Ceadder


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> if i can squeeze an extra $50 into by budget to get a h60 over a CM hyper 212 evo(nervous about applying thermal paste and i hear that the h60 has it preapplied), do i just end up using the top fan as exhaust wiht the rear fan as intake for the radiator? or can i use the included
> case fan with the h60 fan to pull air from the case(assuming cool coming from the side fan) through the rad and have the CM fan pull air out of the radiator ?


the corsair hydro liquid coolers have a thermal pad alrdy applied to the cold plate.for the single 120mm rad, as u want to bring in cool
air from the outside of case thro the rad the h60 would be like this: |120mm fan| --Airflow--> |hydrocooler| this pulls air into the
rad from the outside of case.

you can add a second fan from what it looks like and have it pull air in and thro the rad
here is an example of how it looks in a haf912. you can see the fans on both sides of the cooler. its setup is
outside air |120mm fan| --Airflow--> |hydrocooler| -- |120mm fan| --Airflow-->


the downside of the h70 core or any single 120mm corsair or similar liquid cooler thats self-contained in this case is i cant utilize
the one 120mm spot uptop cause of the h70 too tall to squeeze a norm 120mm fan in and i dont think a 20cm width fan can squeeze
in either. what i could do is since i have spare cm fans that came with the case i could exp with trimming the fan casing enough
to fit it in their... any1 else had similar issues or sugg on this issue of the blocked mount?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> if i can squeeze an extra $50 into by budget to get a h60 over a CM hyper 212 evo(nervous about applying thermal paste and i hear that the h60 has it preapplied), do i just end up using the top fan as exhaust wiht the rear fan as intake for the radiator? or can i use the included
> case fan with the h60 fan to pull air from the case(assuming cool coming from the side fan) through the rad and have the CM fan pull air out of the radiator ?
> 
> 
> 
> the corsair hydro liquid coolers have a thermal pad alrdy applied to the cold plate.for the single 120mm rad, as u want to bring in cool
> air from the outside of case thro the rad the h60 would be like this: |120mm fan| --Airflow--> |hydrocooler| this pulls air into the
> rad from the outside of case.
> 
> you can add a second fan from what it looks like and have it pull air in and thro the rad
> here is an example of how it looks in a haf912. you can see the fans on both sides of the cooler. its setup is
> outside air |120mm fan| --Airflow--> |hydrocooler| -- |120mm fan| --Airflow-->
> 
> 
> the downside of the h70 core or any single 120mm corsair or similar liquid cooler thats self-contained in this case is i cant utilize
> the one 120mm spot uptop cause of the h70 too tall to squeeze a norm 120mm fan in and i dont think a 20cm width fan can squeeze
> in either. what i could do is since i have spare cm fans that came with the case i could exp with trimming the fan casing enough
> to fit it in their... any1 else had similar issues or sugg on this issue of the blocked mount?
Click to expand...

Sure you can use that 120 spot. Ever thought, I dunno, mounting the Radiator where the 120 you have now maybe?









That's essentially what I did in my 932 but I left the stock 200 in place and mounted the Push/Pull kit including the Radiator in the forward spot. It took up the rear of two 5.25 bays but I could still use the 140 and 200 w/o losing any airflow potential in the process. Worked very well. And it's not a Pad, it's actually standard TIM. I don't know how they apply it so uniformly but I suspect they have a form and the stuff is rollered on a bit like silk screening.









~Ceadder


----------



## TwentyCent

Searching around a bit hasn't proved successful, so I thought I might as well ask you HAF owners.

Have you ever seen a HAF 912 with a 240 or 360 front rad (the latter requiring more modding, fully aware of that)? I couldn't find any picture of such a setup...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Searching around a bit hasn't proved successful, so I thought I might as well ask you HAF owners.
> 
> Have you ever seen a HAF 912 with a 240 or 360 front rad (the latter requiring more modding, fully aware of that)? I couldn't find any picture of such a setup...


Yeahup actually there are more than a few that have their pics throughout the thread. Talk to "wermad" though, his is one of them(when he had the 932) so he might have some pics still that he could share with you.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @DarkHollow... get yourself solid plates. That's what I did. Mine are still powdercoated silver for the moment but soon as the weather warms up I'll be taking them outside and giving them a bath in Crimson Gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only gap out the back now is the side grill the dual grommets, the 140 and my GPU. If I could find a dual slot with no vents in it that would fit my card I will do that too since I've decided to go with a universal block to get my Card under water as well. Not that it needs it but I really would like to OC it fulltime so I can use it for Folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yea, I was thinking to remove each one and do a bit of hot glue in between the gaps so it would be sealed. Other than that its the top hole I made from merging all 3 WC holes. Also, I need a cheap 140 to chop up to make a piece to remove the gap from where the PSU is hanging out lol

Also, folding is good, the only downside is that Nvida GPUs are just SO much faster in folding (which TBH is BS since in all other GPU Compute scenarios AMD stuff is so much faster).


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm still running ATi though. Soon as I can afford the change I would like to upgrade to a 7890 but those aren't coming out anytime soon I guess.









Still, I love my 5770 and in the meantime hope to be picking up a pair of them in the near future to xFire my and my Bros systems. I got a good price for a pair of them. Same card as to what I'm currently running.









~Ceadder


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Searching around a bit hasn't proved successful, so I thought I might as well ask you HAF owners.
> Have you ever seen a HAF 912 with a 240 or 360 front rad (the latter requiring more modding, fully aware of that)? I couldn't find any picture of such a setup...


A bein criss,,, un québéquois LOLLL !!! y'étais temps j'en voie 1 !!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Searching around a bit hasn't proved successful, so I thought I might as well ask you HAF owners.
> Have you ever seen a HAF 912 with a 240 or 360 front rad (the latter requiring more modding, fully aware of that)? I couldn't find any picture of such a setup...
> 
> 
> 
> A bein criss,,, un québéquois LOLLL !!! y'étais temps j'en voie 1 !!!
Click to expand...

Par le vous englais?

Oui? englais sil vous plais.









~Ceadder


----------



## itswhatever24

hey guys, I have a HAF 912 standard. I love the case (besides not being able to fit a 200mm fan on the top as exhaust when using my Antec Kuhler 620 CPU cooler...There are mods to get around this that I have seen). I have been wanting to have a clear window side panel on this case for quite some time. It appears that cooler master sold a side panel for the 912 with an acrylic transparent side panel but its no longer in their store... does anybody know if any other cooler master side panels fit on the 912? same dimensions? can you still get the 912 version elsewhere? I have emailed cooler master asking these same questions and I am waiting for a reply.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itswhatever24*
> 
> hey guys, I have a HAF 912 standard. I love the case (besides not being able to fit a 200mm fan on the top as exhaust when using my Antec Kuhler 620 CPU cooler...There are mods to get around this that I have seen). I have been wanting to have a clear window side panel on this case for quite some time. It appears that cooler master sold a side panel for the 912 with an acrylic transparent side panel but its no longer in their store... does anybody know if any other cooler master side panels fit on the 912? same dimensions? can you still get the 912 version elsewhere? I have emailed cooler master asking these same questions and I am waiting for a reply.


go buy plexi glass,,,,got precision cutting disc, drill, rivet gun and safety glasses,,,,, after u got it...u can make your extreme personnal oversize plexi panel







for 20-30$
and 200mm solution : fix your 620 in 5.25 bay ,,, u upgrate positive pressure,, keed clean your computer and WC rad (all air comming front are filtered by screen )







all cost 30$ max and all fix XD

i dont make mine again becaus im student and dont have money to buy plexiglass and all WC..... and yea i speak english !! dont have choice in heavy duty mecanic with all shop manual,, all is in english HAHA ,,, little bit so i work


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Par le vous englais?
> Oui? englais sil vous plais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


hey man,,u speak good french,,,nice,good work HAHA


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> A bein criss,,, un québéquois LOLLL !!! y'étais temps j'en voie 1 !!!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> 
> HAF 922


Nice, i have the same MB, Cooler, fans and case!
My case arrives today, cant wait to put it all in!

It seems like your top fans are different, one intake and one exhaust.


----------



## conwa

My Asus maximus gene-z board got connection spots for 2 cpu fans and 3 casefans.
My new HAF 922 is going to have 9 fans.
7 of them are casefans.

2 @ Front (200mm + 120 mm)
2 @ Top (2x 120mm)
1 @ exhaust (120mm)
1 @ bottom (120mm)
1 @ side (200mm)

The 120 mm are CM Sickleflow 2000rpm.

I never had so much fans before and my question is:

Do i have to split the MB connections uppon 2 fans?
Should i just connect the sickleflows to the MB and the others to my PSU?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Par le vous englais?
> Oui? englais sil vous plais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey man,,u speak good french,,,nice,good work HAHA
Click to expand...

Merci. One semester of High School French. I know a little more but nothing tre spectacular.









@conwa... I think he has it that way to increase positive flow through the CPU cooler's fans.









Also, your MB is an RoG board. It's a good bet that you have more than enough headers to run your fans on the MB. I've got 7 fan headers on my Formula.









~Ceadder


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Merci. One semester of High School French. I know a little more but nothing tre spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @conwa... I think he has it that way to increase positive flow through the CPU cooler's fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your MB is an RoG board. It's a good bet that you have more than enough headers to run your fans on the MB. I've got 7 fan headers on my Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thnx Ceadder, but its a Matx board and im really sure (confirmed by asus) it only got 3 casefan headers. But i will use molex connectors for the 200mm fans.

and for Moneo's fan setup: dont u create a hot air loop this way? (sucking in the hot air that the other fan throws out the case)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Merci. One semester of High School French. I know a little more but nothing tre spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @conwa... I think he has it that way to increase positive flow through the CPU cooler's fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your MB is an RoG board. It's a good bet that you have more than enough headers to run your fans on the MB. I've got 7 fan headers on my Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx Ceadder, but its a Matx board and im really sure (confirmed by asus) it only got 3 casefan headers. But i will use molex connectors for the 200mm fans.
> 
> and for Moneo's fan setup: dont u create a hot air loop this way? (sucking in the hot air that the other fan throws out the case)
Click to expand...

Hehe oops eyeballs skipped the Gene portion of that tag.









Though you could always get a reasonable fan controller like a Rheostat 6 from the Egg for a little over 20 bucks. Hell I spent that much for my RheoStat 3 at PPCs'.









I would think that it would create a warm air loop, but it may depend on where his system is sitting if its by an open window or AC unit, I'm sure that would change the thermal draft just a little. How much it changes would depend on the level of the breeze introduced to the airflow I think. I know my bro is using a 120 as intake up top while he's using the 200 as an exhaust. So unless he was wanting to play around with it to test I really don't know. Of course then I could set mine up the same way but I'm happy with mine set up in full exhaust.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fin-ZyCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> My Asus maximus gene-z board got connection spots for 2 cpu fans and 3 casefans.
> My new HAF 922 is going to have 9 fans.
> 7 of them are casefans.
> 2 @ Front (200mm + 120 mm)
> 2 @ Top (2x 120mm)
> 1 @ exhaust (120mm)
> 1 @ bottom (120mm)
> 1 @ side (200mm)
> The 120 mm are CM Sickleflow 2000rpm.
> I never had so much fans before and my question is:
> Do i have to split the MB connections uppon 2 fans?
> Should i just connect the sickleflows to the MB and the others to my PSU?


Yeah you could connect the sickleflows to the mobo, and the rest to PSU.

The fans that are connected to the mobo is going to be controlled by it of course,
the ones that are connected directly to the PSU will run at full rpm all the time
unless you install an fancontroller.


----------



## Pittster

Conwa because you have the awesomeness of a ASUS they have great fan speed control,

I connected my 2x CPU fans to the CPU & CPU OPT connectors, the 2x 200mm fans with a Y splittter to the CHA 1 connector and my 3 other fans (2x120 & 1x140) to the CHA 2 Fan connector (more Y splitters) then I can control all the fans via the ASUS Fan Expert software thus when at idle all fans go to the lowest speed possible and when under load they all ramp up to full speed







Its the smart way fan connectors are good for 1A and the 2x 200m use 0.3A each.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itswhatever24*
> 
> hey guys, I have a HAF 912 standard. I love the case (besides not being able to fit a 200mm fan on the top as exhaust when using my Antec Kuhler 620 CPU cooler...There are mods to get around this that I have seen). I have been wanting to have a clear window side panel on this case for quite some time. It appears that cooler master sold a side panel for the 912 with an acrylic transparent side panel but its no longer in their store... does anybody know if any other cooler master side panels fit on the 912? same dimensions? can you still get the 912 version elsewhere? I have emailed cooler master asking these same questions and I am waiting for a reply.


I wouldn't await a response from your EMail as I EMailed them for something else WEEEEEEKS ago and never got a response. I would definitely phone them directly (forget about the online chat option as well) if I were you and see what can be done.


----------



## bajer29

This has probably been asked 100+ times, but will the H100's rad fit up top the 932 with push-pull? I want to OC my 1100T, but my cooler is stock.


----------



## itswhatever24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I wouldn't await a response from your EMail as I EMailed them for something else WEEEEEEKS ago and never got a response. I would definitely phone them directly (forget about the online chat option as well) if I were you and see what can be done.


I actually used the live chat option and got through to somebody in a matter of seconds. If anybody has been wondering, the transparent acrylic side window panels for the HAF-912 are out of stock and will only be restocked sometime next month. The guy said it will appear here when it is in stock

Code:



Code:


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/

I guess I'll be checking their site more often


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> This has probably been asked 100+ times, but will the H100's rad fit up top the 932 with push-pull? I want to OC my 1100T, but my cooler is stock.


Easily. Although unlike this old pic, you'll probably want intake. Dropped my temps a few degrees.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Easily. Although unlike this old pic, you'll probably want intake. Dropped my temps a few degrees.
> IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1809795/width/600/height/450[/IMG[/URL


So intake with just 1 set of fans?

Sorry, I'm an idiot. I get what you're saying...


----------



## Erick Silver

For the 922 convo on the previous page:

I have a 922. and I feel that having all those fans in your system will only create a turbulent airflow inside your case. I have my case setup with the 200mm front bottom as intake, 200mm up top as exhaust, H60 on the rear in Push/pull set as intake. I do have warm air exhausting out the front meshing. But it keeps the dust off. My temps are 35*c under a full folding load.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itswhatever24*
> 
> I actually used the live chat option and got through to somebody in a matter of seconds. If anybody has been wondering, the transparent acrylic side window panels for the HAF-912 are out of stock and will only be restocked sometime next month. The guy said it will appear here when it is in stock
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/
> 
> I guess I'll be checking their site more often


I bought the same thing, with shipping and such it cost me $35.66


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wow, really? How long have they been holding them? What do they think drugs are packed in those tiny things or something? State secrets maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


5 days. Seriously. I have EVERYTHING else for my build except the pumps.


----------



## Crunkles

Thought I'd share a PM'd response I received to a question I posted on watercooling my HAF 932 and see what y'all think, just looking for as many opinions as I can get before I place my order later this month.
Quote:


> You can put a ex360 rad in the top LINK
> A 120 mm on the inside back exhaust LINK
> Get about 10 feet of the tubing color you want LINK
> For fitting you will need one 90 LINK and ten barbs LINK one sli fitting LINK
> a pump and res LINK this is a 655 and will run your loop easy.
> A Cpu block LINK that is the top cpu block right now
> and two videocard blocks you can find them here LINK
> A kill coil LINK as a Antimicrobial
> and a gallon of distilled water at walmart for $1
> You should not run coolants or dyes in your loop as they will gunk your loop


All input welcome. I'm looking to lower temps while getting a decent OC on my sig rig. I'd also read about getting a 360 and 2x120s somewhere if doing intense OCs. Thanks guys, cheers


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

i got kicked out of french class in hs after 1 semester lol


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> My Asus maximus gene-z board got connection spots for 2 cpu fans and 3 casefans.
> My new HAF 922 is going to have 9 fans.
> 7 of them are casefans.
> 2 @ Front (200mm + 120 mm)
> 2 @ Top (2x 120mm)
> 1 @ exhaust (120mm)
> 1 @ bottom (120mm)
> 1 @ side (200mm)
> The 120 mm are CM Sickleflow 2000rpm.
> I never had so much fans before and my question is:
> Do i have to split the MB connections uppon 2 fans?
> Should i just connect the sickleflows to the MB and the others to my PSU?


The Gene-z can't control 3pin fans very well, the minimum speed is 1500rpm on a chassis fan header, on the cpu header they are always at 100%


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hehe oops eyeballs skipped the Gene portion of that tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you could always get a reasonable fan controller like a Rheostat 6 from the Egg for a little over 20 bucks. Hell I spent that much for my RheoStat 3 at PPCs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that it would create a warm air loop, but it may depend on where his system is sitting if its by an open window or AC unit, I'm sure that would change the thermal draft just a little. How much it changes would depend on the level of the breeze introduced to the airflow I think. I know my bro is using a 120 as intake up top while he's using the 200 as an exhaust. So unless he was wanting to play around with it to test I really don't know. Of course then I could set mine up the same way but I'm happy with mine set up in full exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm in an ambient of 17 degrees, and I've tested three fan setups. With this one I get the better cpu temps than 2x120mm and 1x200mm. I've been doing more cable managemnt and small changes. and will post another picture soon.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Thought I'd share a PM'd response I received to a question I posted on watercooling my HAF 932 and see what y'all think, just looking for as many opinions as I can get before I place my order later this month.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You can put a ex360 rad in the top LINK
> A 120 mm on the inside back exhaust LINK
> Get about 10 feet of the tubing color you want LINK
> For fitting you will need one 90 LINK and ten barbs LINK one sli fitting LINK
> a pump and res LINK this is a 655 and will run your loop easy.
> A Cpu block LINK that is the top cpu block right now
> and two videocard blocks you can find them here LINK
> A kill coil LINK as a Antimicrobial
> and a gallon of distilled water at walmart for $1
> You should not run coolants or dyes in your loop as they will gunk your loop
> 
> 
> 
> All input welcome. I'm looking to lower temps while getting a decent OC on my sig rig. I'd also read about getting a 360 and 2x120s somewhere if doing intense OCs. Thanks guys, cheers
Click to expand...

Whoever wrote that response did a great job:thumb:
I've also done a lot of research into a decent water cooling setup for my 932. The XSPC rads are very popular. I would think that a 360 for the video cards and a 120 for the cpu would be plenty.
This would be a better pump to use:
www.frozencpu.com/products/2128/ex-pmp-27/Swiftech_MCP655-B_12v_Water_Pump_w_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107s153
which is a Swiftech-branded Laing D5.
There are also XSPC kits, which offer nearly all of the parts, except the gpu blocks, in one kit, such as this upgraded version of the XSPC EX360 Raystorm kit:
www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=178_201&products_id=1874


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Thought I'd share a PM'd response I received to a question I posted on watercooling my HAF 932 and see what y'all think, just looking for as many opinions as I can get before I place my order later this month.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You can put a ex360 rad in the top LINK
> A 120 mm on the inside back exhaust LINK
> Get about 10 feet of the tubing color you want LINK
> For fitting you will need one 90 LINK and ten barbs LINK one sli fitting LINK
> a pump and res LINK this is a 655 and will run your loop easy.
> A Cpu block LINK that is the top cpu block right now
> and two videocard blocks you can find them here LINK
> A kill coil LINK as a Antimicrobial
> and a gallon of distilled water at walmart for $1
> You should not run coolants or dyes in your loop as they will gunk your loop
> 
> 
> 
> All input welcome. I'm looking to lower temps while getting a decent OC on my sig rig. I'd also read about getting a 360 and 2x120s somewhere if doing intense OCs. Thanks guys, cheers
Click to expand...

Killcoil is an anti-corrosion precaution not an anti-microbial one.









The 360, Pump/Res and block can be had for about the same price as all 3 listed including pumps and barbs/compression fittings in kit form.


*after looking, it comes with compressions fittings this one does.









You can get everything including Yate Loon fans for $230 and shipping for an EK kit. Not sure if it comes with comps or barbs but you could sell the Dye here to pay for the 90 fitting and offset your costs even more. Cheaper to buy a kit really. I don't know if anyone has a Raystorm kit but there is a Rasa kit for $190 around the net as well.

I agree with everything else however. Distilled is the best coolant and running coolants and dies gets old after awhile not only for the gunk it leaves in your junk, but the cost is not very reasonable for what you get from doing so. Also if you have kids or pets you have to worry about caustic materials laying about for them to get into.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

I bought a kit and built off of it. That's probably the cheapest way to get started.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey I just bought a Phobya Xtreme 400mm for my HAF X. Is there any way I can fir the 360mm in P/P on the back without spending money?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey I just bought a Phobya Xtreme 400mm for my HAF X. Is there any way I can fir the 360mm in P/P on the back without spending money?


Zip ties, twist ties... Something like that.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey I just bought a Phobya Xtreme 400mm for my HAF X. Is there any way I can fir the 360mm in P/P on the back without spending money?
> 
> 
> 
> Zip ties, twist ties... Something like that.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## conwa

Can someone add me to the 922 club please?



I have alot of casefans installed, but i wonder:

What is the best airflow method with the 922 case? I now have 24 degrees @ idle and 60 @ load,
that was (with my former case) 29/60. My load temp is still the same.

I now have all fans as intake except for the rear (exhaust) fan. But i think thats to much possitive air pressure.

Like this: 

Is this a good setup?



or this?


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Can someone add me to the 922 club please?
> 
> I have alot of casefans installed, but i wonder:
> What is the best airflow method with the 922 case? I now have 24 degrees @ idle and 60 @ load,
> that was (with my former case) 29/60. My load temp is still the same.
> I now have all fans as intake except for the rear (exhaust) fan. But i think thats to much possitive air pressure.
> Like this:
> Is this a good setup?
> 
> or this?




anyway what's u make,,,,keep positive pressure and filtered air !! is the best way 4 your computer and all component !!!!!



u need more intake airflow of exause !!! i make my setup last 2 week,,,and my positive sensor comming down becaus my front cover jamed by dirty dusty and need new clean up to keep positive pressure XD XD


----------



## mastermonkey97

ADD ME


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermonkey97*
> 
> ADD ME
> [/quo
> 
> COOLLLL !!!!


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> 
> anyway what's u make,,,,keep positive pressure and filtered air !! is the best way 4 your computer and all component !!!!!
> 
> u need more intake airflow of exause !!! i make my setup last 2 week,,,and my positive sensor comming down becaus my front cover jamed by dirty dusty and need new clean up to keep positive pressure XD XD


Please type correctly, it makes it easier for other people to understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Please type correctly, it makes it easier for other people to understand what you're trying to say.


Montréal Québec Canada... do you know that !!!! im french boy..... i like help next one.. i try to speak english.......so if u not happy,,,just comming traduce for me HAHA !!!


----------



## OverClocker55

︻デ═一JustNeedInfinity︻デ═
I'm planing a new HAF 912 build


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Please type correctly, it makes it easier for other people to understand what you're trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Montréal Québec Canada... do you know that !!!! im french boy..... i like help next one.. i try to speak english.......so if u not happy,,,just comming traduce for me HAHA !!!
Click to expand...

Is all good mon ami "Essayez traducteur de Google s'il ya quelque chose qui confond la langue, oui. Je ne l'utilisez pas beaucoup mais il est un traducteur raisonnable." Merci beaucoup









Translated... "Try Google translator if there is anything that confuses your tongue, yes. I don't use it alot but it is a reasonable translator." Thank you very much.

English can be tres impossible for those who speak another language.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Fatality_

Just bought a haf x yesterday and I'm lovin it







I could live in this thing there is so much room









Will post pics later


----------



## SunYear

Here's my own HAF X nVidia Edition ...



Bye!


----------



## selluminis

Please add me. Going to be doing a little modding next weekend though.


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> Here's my own HAF X nVidia Edition ...
> 
> Bye!


Frickin Beauty


----------



## ilikebeer

Anyone recommend a HAF912 advanced for a new ivey bridge build (ATX mobo and only one gpu). Air cooled, possibly water cooling the single gpu if it can be overclocked like mad.

The thing that bothers me most is that I still can't decide if friends who see this case will think it's built for teenagers (i'm in my twenties). But it's also one of the only reasonably priced cases I can find here in China. The other haf cases just appear too big for my needs and they are 30 to 40% more expensive that what you buy em for in the USA.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone recommend a HAF912 advanced for a new ivey bridge build (ATX mobo and only one gpu). Air cooled, possibly water cooling the single gpu if it can be overclocked like mad.
> The thing that bothers me most is that I still can't decide if friends who see this case will think it's built for teenagers (i'm in my twenties). But it's also one of the only reasonably priced cases I can find here in China.


Why would they think your case is built for teenagers? It doesn't have the sleek look like the 800D but when people look at this case they must assume you have a very fast computer and will wish they have a computer like yours lol







(well at least that's what it's like with most of my friends)

The haf series are some of the best air cooled cases on the market. just get a fan controller and you're set


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone recommend a HAF912 advanced for a new ivey bridge build (ATX mobo and only one gpu). Air cooled, possibly water cooling the single gpu if it can be overclocked like mad.
> The thing that bothers me most is that I still can't decide if friends who see this case will think it's built for teenagers (i'm in my twenties). But it's also one of the only reasonably priced cases I can find here in China.


Who cares just so long as it puts a smile on YOUR face when u see it. BTW I am 41 and love the X I put together


----------



## Ceadderman

I will be 43 this month and have had my 932 for 2 years (as of the 16th) now. I love it. It shouldn't matter what case you are in if you like it and your system is fast.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone recommend a HAF912 advanced for a new ivey bridge build (ATX mobo and only one gpu). Air cooled, possibly water cooling the single gpu if it can be overclocked like mad.
> The thing that bothers me most is that I still can't decide if friends who see this case will think it's built for teenagers (i'm in my twenties). But it's also one of the only reasonably priced cases I can find here in China. The other haf cases just appear too big for my needs and they are 30 to 40% more expensive that what you buy em for in the USA.


I can easily recommend the 912.

Don't judge it by the pictures, It's a large case (the pics don't do it justice), and while not sleek as mentioned earlier, it's just got that "look" like its hiding real power in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silbluever*
> 
> Who cares just so long as it puts a smile on YOUR face when u see it. BTW I am 41 and love the X I put together


Exactly. I've got my 912 and 932 next to each other under my desk, can't help but grin when I look down there. Knowing what's inside helps too


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can easily recommend the 912.
> Don't judge it by the pictures, It's a large case (the pics don't do it justice), and while not sleek as mentioned earlier, it's just got that "look" like its hiding real power in there.
> Exactly. I've got my 912 and 932 next to each other under my desk, can't help but grin when I look down there. Knowing what's inside helps too


OK,

i'm sure air cooling will be fine during half the year, here in Shanghai ambient temps go up to well above 30c though and I would like to overclock the ivy cpu and the next gen of gpu from ati or nvidea. 932 looks good for water cooling, the 912 i've seen pics of people attaching external rads to it.

I would love to see a photo of your haf912 next to something I know the scale of, such as a can of coca cola









It's so hard to decide between a full tower like haf x or a tiny one like 912. I think the future of desktop computing will be most people just having 1 gpu on standard atx mobo or even matx, so i'm leaning towards something small like 912.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> OK,
> i'm sure air cooling will be fine during half the year, here in Shanghai ambient temps go up to well above 30c though and I would like to overclock the ivy cpu and the next gen of gpu from ati or nvidea. 932 looks good for water cooling, the 912 i've seen pics of people attaching external rads to it.
> I would love to see a photo of your haf912 next to something I know the scale of, such as a can of coca cola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to decide between a full tower like haf x or a tiny one like 912. I think the future of desktop computing will be most people just having 1 gpu on standard atx mobo or even matx, so i'm leaning towards something small like 912.


I was thinking about getting a smaller version but I went into ncix and the haf x was $40 off so I went for it. It has so much room, if you can find it on sale definitely go for the full tower


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> I was thinking about getting a smaller version but I went into ncix and the haf x was $40 off so I went for it. It has so much room, if you can find it on sale definitely go for the full tower


But i'f im certain i won't be doing sli or crossfire, and i only have 1 HDD and 1 SDD, what do i need that extra space for? Here i can buy the haf x for 206$, never lower than that. The storm trooper is 200$, so 6$ cheaper.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> But i'f im certain i won't be doing sli or crossfire, and i only have 1 HDD and 1 SDD, what do i need that extra space for? Here i can buy the haf x for 206$, never lower than that. The storm trooper is 200$, so 6$ cheaper.


the haf series cases are some of the best air cooled cases on the market. Even though you don't have much in your case would you still want less space or more? for 6 extra dollars I would want to have more space and maximum airflow. Plus it future proofs you.


----------



## ilikebeer

Think you misunderstand, the HAF 912 advanced is 103$ here.

The HAF x and Storm Trooper are both basically 100$ more. So is that extra space worth the double price...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Think you misunderstand, the HAF 912 advanced is 103$ here.
> 
> The HAF x and Storm Trooper are both basically 100$ more. So is that extra space worth the double price...


I know that this is a HAF thread but am trying to help here.

I know you haven't spoken about this but do you like and can you get the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced? I think your area of the world you'll be able to get the new USB 3.0 versioned one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> OK,
> i'm sure air cooling will be fine during half the year, here in Shanghai ambient temps go up to well above 30c though and I would like to overclock the ivy cpu and the next gen of gpu from ati or nvidea. 932 looks good for water cooling, the 912 i've seen pics of people attaching external rads to it.
> I would love to see a photo of your haf912 next to something I know the scale of, such as a can of coca cola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to decide between a full tower like haf x or a tiny one like 912. I think the future of desktop computing will be most people just having 1 gpu on standard atx mobo or even matx, so i'm leaning towards something small like 912.






I ended up getting the 932 because the H100 doesn't fit in a 912, and I needed another case anyway. Middle shot is a full ATX board and 5770. It'll fit a Hyper 212+ easily and lots of room for cable management behind the board.


----------



## Erick Silver

You could try for a 922. Its the middle ground between the 912 and 932. Its larger than the 912 with great cablemanagement but not quite as big as the 932. Its probably within the Mid range price between the 2 as well. Try and see if you can find one in your area.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You could try for a 922. Its the middle ground between the 912 and 932. Its larger than the 912 with great cablemanagement but not quite as big as the 932. Its probably within the Mid range price between the 2 as well. Try and see if you can find one in your area.


Great cases the whole HAF line.

Just a note that the HAF 922 and HAF 932 come with no fan dust filters if it even matters.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Great cases the whole HAF line.
> 
> Just a note that the HAF 922 and HAF 932 come with no fan dust filters if it even matters.


I replaced the stock fabric "filters" in my case with aluminum window screen and window AC filter. The aluminum screen holds a shaped better and is stiffer than the fabric ones that came with the case. I realized that I was still getting too much dust in my case so I got some generic filter for a in window AC unit and cut it to size and put in between the screen and the front panel mesh. works good.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Think you misunderstand, the HAF 912 advanced is 103$ here.
> 
> The HAF x and Storm Trooper are both basically 100$ more. So is that extra space worth the double price...


I think that based on what your needs are, the 912 would be a fine choice.
Aside from the cost savings, if you don't need a full-size tower, the 912 would have enough room for your build.
The Advanced Edition that you can get there looks good too:thumb:

Myself, I have a 932 because it met my needs perfectly, lots of room to expand, dual-psu mounting, and it will be suitable for water-cooling.
But with two overclocked 480's and my 2500K currently at 5GHz (thanks, M4E!) I need the space, and I have a lot of heat to control.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Think you misunderstand, the HAF 912 advanced is 103$ here.
> 
> The HAF x and Storm Trooper are both basically 100$ more. So is that extra space worth the double price...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that based on what your needs are, the 912 would be a fine choice.
> Aside from the cost savings, if you don't need a full-size tower, the 912 would have enough room for your build.
> The Advanced Edition that you can get there looks good too:thumb:
> 
> Myself, I have a 932 because it met my needs perfectly, lots of room to expand, dual-psu mounting, and it will be suitable for water-cooling.
> But with two overclocked 480's and my 2500K currently at 5GHz (thanks, M4E!) I need the space, and I have a lot of heat to control.
Click to expand...

No offense as I have both these cases - between the HAF 912 and 690 II Advanced, the 690 II Advanced is superior for rad installation.


----------



## GENO'S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> No offense as I have both these cases - between the HAF 912 and 690 II Advanced, the 690 II Advanced is superior for rad installation.


HAF X $170.00 after rebate,

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-SuperSpeed-Interior-RC-942-KKN1/dp/B003S68Q0Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

That's only $20.00 more, not $100.00 plus free shipping


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENO'S*
> 
> HAF X $170.00 after rebate,
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-SuperSpeed-Interior-RC-942-KKN1/dp/B003S68Q0Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> That's only $20.00 more, not $100.00 plus free shipping


He's in Shaghai. Overseas. China. pay attention mate.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Think you misunderstand, the HAF 912 advanced is 103$ here.
> 
> The HAF x and Storm Trooper are both basically 100$ more. So is that extra space worth the double price...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that based on what your needs are, the 912 would be a fine choice.
> Aside from the cost savings, if you don't need a full-size tower, the 912 would have enough room for your build.
> The Advanced Edition that you can get there looks good too:thumb:
> 
> Myself, I have a 932 because it met my needs perfectly, lots of room to expand, dual-psu mounting, and it will be suitable for water-cooling.
> But with two overclocked 480's and my 2500K currently at 5GHz (thanks, M4E!) I need the space, and I have a lot of heat to control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense as I have both these cases - between the HAF 912 and 690 II Advanced, the 690 II Advanced is superior for rad installation.
Click to expand...

No offence taken!
First of all, I made no reference to using a 912 for rad installation. I did refer to my 932 as being good for water-cooling, which it is, and will be when I get my loop in the future.

I had a 690II A before I bought the 932. The 690 was a fine mid-size tower, but I needed the 932 for it's psu-mounting flexibility (I fitted mine in the top) to fit triple-slot AIR coolers on my 480's.
(See my build log in my signature for photos)
Also, with four 120mm fans in the side door, my cards get far more cooling then I could ever get with the 690II A.( I did buy the optional windowed-panel with the 120mm fan mount for my 690II at the time.)

Anyhow, my purpose was to suggest that a 912 would be a fine choice for ilikebeer, based on his needs and the cost, in his area, which he showed some concern over.
There are a lot of other cases that would suit him as well, but this being a HAF thread, I feel that suggesting non-HAF cases is inappropriate here.
The HAF 922 mentioned by Eric Silver would also be an excellent choice.

Guys like me need big cases like the HAF 932 and HAFX to be able to keep throwing our paychecks into the money pit


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENO'S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> No offense as I have both these cases - between the HAF 912 and 690 II Advanced, the 690 II Advanced is superior for rad installation.
> 
> 
> 
> HAF X $170.00 after rebate,
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-SuperSpeed-Interior-RC-942-KKN1/dp/B003S68Q0Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> That's only $20.00 more, not $100.00 plus free shipping
Click to expand...

They pay an insanely high price for a case in China compared to us here in North America plus without the same amount of selections to which to choose from - doesn't make sense for us but that's the nutty reality.

Also he went with a 690 II Advanced as for his needs without going overboard on price it made sense to him.

Sure if he had the same pricing/selection as we have here, his choice may have been different.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Think you misunderstand, the HAF 912 advanced is 103$ here.
> 
> The HAF x and Storm Trooper are both basically 100$ more. So is that extra space worth the double price...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that based on what your needs are, the 912 would be a fine choice.
> Aside from the cost savings, if you don't need a full-size tower, the 912 would have enough room for your build.
> The Advanced Edition that you can get there looks good too:thumb:
> 
> Myself, I have a 932 because it met my needs perfectly, lots of room to expand, dual-psu mounting, and it will be suitable for water-cooling.
> But with two overclocked 480's and my 2500K currently at 5GHz (thanks, M4E!) I need the space, and I have a lot of heat to control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense as I have both these cases - between the HAF 912 and 690 II Advanced, the 690 II Advanced is superior for rad installation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offence taken!
> First of all, I made no reference to using a 912 for rad installation. I did refer to my 932 as being good for water-cooling, which it is, and will be when I get my loop in the future.
> 
> I had a 690II A before I bought the 932. The 690 was a fine mid-size tower, but I needed the 932 for it's psu-mounting flexibility (I fitted mine in the top) to fit triple-slot AIR coolers on my 480's.
> (See my build log in my signature for photos)
> Also, with four 120mm fans in the side door, my cards get far more cooling then I could ever get with the 690II A.( I did buy the optional windowed-panel with the 120mm fan mount for my 690II at the time.)
> 
> Anyhow, my purpose was to suggest that a 912 would be a fine choice for ilikebeer, based on his needs and the cost, in his area, which he showed some concern over.
> There are a lot of other cases that would suit him as well, but this being a HAF thread, I feel that suggesting non-HAF cases is inappropriate here.
> The HAF 922 mentioned by Eric Silver would also be an excellent choice.
> 
> Guys like me need big cases like the HAF 932 and HAFX to be able to keep throwing our paychecks into the money pit
Click to expand...

Sorry for the back to back posts forgot to hit the multi quote button lol!

Yeah ilikebeer went with a 690 II Advanced as it was what he needed and the best bang for his money.















Some of us here have holes in our pocket forgetting what money looks like. LOL!


----------



## SunYear

I pay u$s350 for the HAFX nVidia here on Santa Fe, Argentina.
A regular HAFX cost here about u$u300.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> I pay u$s350 for the HAFX nVidia here on Santa Fe, Argentina.
> A regular HAFX cost here about u$u300.


OUCH! Do you know if there taxes they add on to case prices there that make them so insanely expensive?

and then they say: "Don't cry for me Argentina"


----------



## SunYear

(Sorry for my english, i don't use a translator)

And the price rise as you get away from Buenos Aires. Another thing to be considerate, it's the IVA tax, wich is a 21% over the cost. A couple years ago IVA for electronics was 10.5%.

Bye!


----------



## SunYear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> OUCH! Do you know if there taxes they add on to case prices there that make them so insanely expensive?
> 
> and then they say: "Don't cry for me Argentina"


And, yes, Aduana takes a % on the cost, plus the IVA.


----------



## plum

HAF 912


----------



## SunYear

Good looking rig there!


----------



## Ninethourpm

ADD ME!!
The Begining of my first build in 15 years. Painted and sleeved.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> (Sorry for my english, i don't use a translator)
> 
> And the price rise as you get away from Buenos Aires. Another thing to be considerate, it's the IVA tax, wich is a 21% over the cost. A couple years ago IVA for electronics was 10.5%.
> 
> Bye!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> OUCH! Do you know if there taxes they add on to case prices there that make them so insanely expensive?
> 
> and then they say: "Don't cry for me Argentina"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, Aduana takes a % on the cost, plus the IVA.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response







and sorry you have to pay all those taxes on a case.......sheesh!


----------



## GENO'S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> He's in Shaghai. Overseas. China. pay attention mate.


Yes Sir, sorry Sir! Roger roger, over and Out, Matey


----------



## GENO'S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> They pay an insanely high price for a case in China compared to us here in North America plus without the same amount of selections to which to choose from - doesn't make sense for us but that's the nutty reality.
> 
> Also he went with a 690 II Advanced as for his needs without going overboard on price it made sense to him.
> 
> Sure if he had the same pricing/selection as we have here, his choice may have been different.


WOW, that's crazy, guess we are fortunate here in the States


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENO'S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> They pay an insanely high price for a case in China compared to us here in North America plus without the same amount of selections to which to choose from - doesn't make sense for us but that's the nutty reality.
> 
> Also he went with a 690 II Advanced as for his needs without going overboard on price it made sense to him.
> 
> Sure if he had the same pricing/selection as we have here, his choice may have been different.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that's crazy, guess we are fortunate here in the States
Click to expand...

In parts or most of Europe there's that VAT tax.

So "eeeeeyep" we're fortunate here in the States.............so far.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone recommend a HAF912 advanced for a new ivey bridge build (ATX mobo and only one gpu). Air cooled, possibly water cooling the single gpu if it can be overclocked like mad.
> The thing that bothers me most is that I still can't decide if friends who see this case will think it's built for teenagers (i'm in my twenties). But it's also one of the only reasonably priced cases I can find here in China. The other haf cases just appear too big for my needs and they are 30 to 40% more expensive that what you buy em for in the USA.


Go for it. I personally wish I could have got a HAF 912 advanced, but I live in the USA. Really, I went back and bought the side door and some fans with LEDs and it brought the price within the HAF 912 advanced price range. I didn't get the front panel USB 3.0 connector that was available, but I think I might get it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can easily recommend the 912.
> Don't judge it by the pictures, It's a large case (the pics don't do it justice), and while not sleek as mentioned earlier, it's just got that "look" like its hiding real power in there.
> Exactly. I've got my 912 and 932 next to each other under my desk, can't help but grin when I look down there. Knowing what's inside helps too


Agreed. My friend from high school was amazed at my 912, even after I told him on Skype how large it was. It has plenty of room in it to do what you want. Also, from what I have heard here on the forum, the 912 has better cable management than the 922, and it isn't too much smaller (like an inch or less in most dimensions).

Okay, funny story. I ordered my case and got it through the mail here at college. The box was huge, the mail lady really laughed at it. I then ordered the door with the glass window from Cooler Master and the door came in the exact same box that my case came in. I walked up the the window and asked for my package, and she said I had something very large. I thought to myself "Well, it can't be that large, it is only a door". At first when I looked at the box, I thought they had sent me a HAF 912 instead of a door (and I wasn't going to tell them otherwise). But I got back to the dorm and it turned out to just be the door.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> OK,
> i'm sure air cooling will be fine during half the year, here in Shanghai ambient temps go up to well above 30c though and I would like to overclock the ivy cpu and the next gen of gpu from ati or nvidea. 932 looks good for water cooling, the 912 i've seen pics of people attaching external rads to it.
> I would love to see a photo of your haf912 next to something I know the scale of, such as a can of coca cola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to decide between a full tower like haf x or a tiny one like 912. I think the future of desktop computing will be most people just having 1 gpu on standard atx mobo or even matx, so i'm leaning towards something small like 912.


Here are some pics. Trust me, the 912 isn't small. I could probably put my friends HP desktop in it if I wanted to.
My 23" montior. The stand is a couple inches tall.

My room mates PS3. The slim model that is. It is level with the side of the case, just the round shape makes it appear otherwise.

Not sure if they have Vitamin Water in China, but I didn't have a can of Coke or a Dr. Pepper. For reference, that is a 3 slot video card, btw.

PS3 leaned against the side of my case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone recommend a HAF912 advanced for a new ivey bridge build (ATX mobo and only one gpu). Air cooled, possibly water cooling the single gpu if it can be overclocked like mad.
> The thing that bothers me most is that I still can't decide if friends who see this case will think it's built for teenagers (i'm in my twenties). But it's also one of the only reasonably priced cases I can find here in China. The other haf cases just appear too big for my needs and they are 30 to 40% more expensive that what you buy em for in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. I personally wish I could have got a HAF 912 advanced, but I live in the USA. Really, I went back and bought the side door and some fans with LEDs and it brought the price within the HAF 912 advanced price range. I didn't get the front panel USB 3.0 connector that was available, but I think I might get it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can easily recommend the 912.
> Don't judge it by the pictures, It's a large case (the pics don't do it justice), and while not sleek as mentioned earlier, it's just got that "look" like its hiding real power in there.
> Exactly. I've got my 912 and 932 next to each other under my desk, can't help but grin when I look down there. Knowing what's inside helps too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. My friend from high school was amazed at my 912, even after I told him on Skype how large it was. It has plenty of room in it to do what you want. Also, from what I have heard here on the forum, the 912 has better cable management than the 922, and it isn't too much smaller (like an inch or less in most dimensions).
> 
> Okay, funny story. I ordered my case and got it through the mail here at college. The box was huge, the mail lady really laughed at it. I then ordered the door with the glass window from Cooler Master and the door came in the exact same box that my case came in. I walked up the the window and asked for my package, and she said I had something very large. I thought to myself "Well, it can't be that large, it is only a door". At first when I looked at the box, I thought they had sent me a HAF 912 instead of a door (and I wasn't going to tell them otherwise). But I got back to the dorm and it turned out to just be the door.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> OK,
> i'm sure air cooling will be fine during half the year, here in Shanghai ambient temps go up to well above 30c though and I would like to overclock the ivy cpu and the next gen of gpu from ati or nvidea. 932 looks good for water cooling, the 912 i've seen pics of people attaching external rads to it.
> I would love to see a photo of your haf912 next to something I know the scale of, such as a can of coca cola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to decide between a full tower like haf x or a tiny one like 912. I think the future of desktop computing will be most people just having 1 gpu on standard atx mobo or even matx, so i'm leaning towards something small like 912.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some pics. Trust me, the 912 isn't small. I could probably put my friends HP desktop in it if I wanted to.
> My 23" montior. The stand is a couple inches tall.
> 
> My room mates PS3. The slim model that is. It is level with the side of the case, just the round shape makes it appear otherwise.
> 
> Not sure if they have Vitamin Water in China, but I didn't have a can of Coke or a Dr. Pepper. For reference, that is a 3 slot video card, btw.
> 
> PS3 leaned against the side of my case.
Click to expand...

ilikebeer went with a CM 690 II Basic (RC-692-KKN3) as it offered the right things and was on sale cheaper than the HAF 912 Advanced.


----------



## Pittster

Yeah 690 is the better choice at that price range if you want water cooling or have alot of existing fans


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone with a tape measure can see the scale of these cases btw. Not been snarky just sayin to get the tape measure out and if you want to see how tall they are just slide it out to the correct length and put the end on the floor. When I was considering my 932 over the Cosmos, that was what I did. When I saw exactly how big it was I was all over the 932 like a drunk sailor is all over a prostitute.









~Ceadder


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sorry for the back to back posts forgot to hit the multi quote button lol!
> 
> Yeah ilikebeer went with a 690 II Advanced as it was what he needed and the best bang for his money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us here have holes in our pocket forgetting what money looks like. LOL!


Lol
Good for him, the 690IIA was a good case, and has very clean styling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Please type correctly, it makes it easier for other people to understand what you're trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Montréal Québec Canada... do you know that !!!! im french boy..... i like help next one.. i try to speak english.......so if u not happy,,,just comming traduce for me HAHA !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is all good mon ami "Essayez traducteur de Google s'il ya quelque chose qui confond la langue, oui. Je ne l'utilisez pas beaucoup mais il est un traducteur raisonnable." Merci beaucoup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translated... "Try Google translator if there is anything that confuses your tongue, yes. I don't use it alot but it is a reasonable translator." Thank you very much.
> 
> English can be tres impossible for those who speak another language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Anyone with a tape measure can see the scale of these cases btw. Not been snarky just sayin to get the tape measure out and if you want to see how tall they are just slide it out to the correct length and put the end on the floor. When I was considering my 932 over the Cosmos, that was what I did. When I saw exactly how big it was I was all over the 932 like a drunk sailor is all over a prostitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Lol
So that's where ya learned how to speak french


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sorry for the back to back posts forgot to hit the multi quote button lol!
> 
> Yeah ilikebeer went with a 690 II Advanced as it was what he needed and the best bang for his money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us here have holes in our pocket forgetting what money looks like. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Good for him, the 690IIA was a good case, and has very clean styling.
Click to expand...

Well make that a 690 II Basic RC-692-KKN3 - sorry about that, so used to "Advanced" after 690 II.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerCommisar*
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's where ya learned how to speak french


lol I ne'er said I spoke it *fluently*, but I do know a little and I know a little German, Russian, Japanese, and Spanish. I just don't speak them fluently so I have to rely on Google translator a bit more than I would like.









An I really did learn my French in HS. Though I grew up in California and have taken a Spanish course in College, I'm German Irish and we had a family that lived accross the street from me as a kid where I learned a little Japanese as well as of their craftsmanship skills. I know how to build a house without a single nail in the structure.









~Ceadder


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Killcoil is an anti-corrosion precaution not an anti-microbial one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> ~Ceadder


NO. A Killcoil is to keep creatures and algae out of the loop, so it _is_ an anti-microbial/anti-biotic/anti-septic/anti-badstuff.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_uses_of_silver#Antiseptic

Just trying to stop misinformation.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Killcoil is an anti-corrosion precaution not an anti-microbial one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO. A Killcoil is to keep creatures and algae out of the loop, so it _is_ an anti-microbial/anti-biotic/anti-septic/anti-badstuff.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_uses_of_silver#Antiseptic
> 
> Just trying to stop misinformation.
Click to expand...

All good Forsaken. Appreciate the correction.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

is a h80 better than a 212EVO for a 932? im trying to decide between water cool and dust filters later vs 212EVO now with dust filters. are they really necessary if a have a massively positive pressure setup( all fans intake except the top)


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> is a h80 better than a 212EVO for a 932? im trying to decide between water cool and dust filters later vs 212EVO now with dust filters. are they really necessary if a have a massively positive pressure setup( all fans intake except the top)


I'd think that are very similar, maybe the H80 can give you a little more performance but the price is high compared to performance, for the same H80 price you can get a Silver arrow or NH-D14 SE that are much better than those two.


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I'd think that are very similar, maybe the H80 can give you a little more performance but the price is high compared to performance, for the same H80 price you can get a Silver arrow or NH-D14 SE that are much better than those two.


i was looking into that but im not crazy about almost 3 lbs of aluminium hanging off my motherboard without any other the cup socket to secure it.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> i was looking into that but im not crazy about almost 3 lbs of aluminium hanging off my motherboard without any other the cup socket to secure it.


Those coolers comes with a very good backplate for support all that wight, so, that's not a problem. The problems usually is the high profile RAM or not enough space inside your case.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*
> 
> NO. A Killcoil is to keep creatures and algae out of the loop, so it _is_ an anti-microbial/anti-biotic/anti-septic/anti-badstuff.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_uses_of_silver#Antiseptic
> Just trying to stop misinformation.


I was just going to say "OMG someone has the guts to try to correct Caedderman???" Bold move!! But the Man did reply like a gentleman as always.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> is a h80 better than a 212EVO for a 932? im trying to decide between water cool and dust filters later vs 212EVO now with dust filters. are they really necessary if a have a massively positive pressure setup( all fans intake except the top)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*
> 
> NO. A Killcoil is to keep creatures and algae out of the loop, so it _is_ an anti-microbial/anti-biotic/anti-septic/anti-badstuff.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_uses_of_silver#Antiseptic
> Just trying to stop misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go with the H80 and get filters too. Of course I ran filterless with my H50 for a short period of time so to answer your question get the H80. Or with the 932 you could get the H100 which is just a tad more than the H80 and is much better than both of your options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to say "OMG someone has the guts to try to correct Ceadderman???" Bold move!! But the Man did reply like a gentleman as always.
Click to expand...

I know huh, when I first saw that I was like...

"WHO THE HELL DARE CORRECT ME!!! I am ALWAYS right!





















"

... but then took a deep breath and realized he was right.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Archangel59

Glad to hear about the cable management. That will help in air flow. Yes I did add both fans at the same time.. My initai temps were a bit high and wanted to bring them to a more resonable level. Not a problem about responding to a message a couple pages back. Sometimes I don't get in here and read as much as some, and pages can fill up pretty fast. Also sometimes questions go unanswered.









-Archangel59


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenshiPL*


Hey where does you memory sit? Under the CPU fans and fins?









Looks nice and clean. Good cable management!!


----------



## BradleyW

I've not seen my RAM for a long time lol.


----------



## DWSR

Just got my pumps in. Time to start ripping apart my case and putting together the upgraded watercooling loop!


----------



## Ceadderman

@DWSR... I jeally.









Hey Archangel, you might consider moving your HDD down 2 slots. It's not getting any reliable airflow with that Noctua blowing underneath it.









~Ceadder


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well did this when i bought it.. Not much since i work 24/7, once it warms up around my house i will do some more? lol


What did you use to paint your grills?


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Those coolers comes with a very good backplate for support all that wight, so, that's not a problem. The problems usually is the high profile RAM or not enough space inside your case.


my ps3 just rlod







, so im going to get the evo and filters and use the extra to get it fixed, have to wait for the surge suppressor to be back in stock before i order(hopefully in the morning or ill just my old 6 plug junker). probably the best idea since im not going to overclock(might hit the TPU switch in the mobo and see what happens) might get a real watercooling kit over the summer. anyone have any input on a second fan that would be good for pulling air out of the case


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Those coolers comes with a very good backplate for support all that wight, so, that's not a problem. The problems usually is the high profile RAM or not enough space inside your case.
> 
> 
> 
> my ps3 just rlod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so im going to get the evo and filters and use the extra to get it fixed, have to wait for the surge suppressor to be back in stock before i order(hopefully in the morning or ill just my old 6 plug junker). probably the best idea since im not going to overclock(might hit the TPU switch in the mobo and see what happens) might get a real watercooling kit over the summer. anyone have any input on a second fan that would be good for pulling air out of the case
Click to expand...

I have a Yate Loon HS Silent as my Rear Exhaust. It does a hell of a job venting out my system with the 200 in Exhaust up top.









Not that loud either. I've been back on the stock cooler for awhile now and it's the loudest fan in my system. Can't wait to get my loop completed.









that an can't wait for the workers to finish up. I got shiztles to be doin.









~Ceadder


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I know huh, when I first saw that I was like...
> "WHO THE HELL DARE CORRECT ME!!! I am ALWAYS right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> ... but then took a deep breath and realized he was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


HAHA!


----------



## kikassridec2

anybody got any pics of a 3,5 memory card reader installed on the haf x ?


----------



## DWSR

I just started a leak test on my new rig, here's a sneak peak..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> I just started a leak test on my new rig, here's a sneak peak..


Looks very kewl. Is that a 140 in the back or a 120?









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

It's a 140.


----------



## nickt1862

Well it's finally happened.

The HAF 912 basic case I had ownership of is now is my Mom's as I gave her that case and 95% of the components that were in there as a Birthday present today (her Birthday is tomorrow) so it still stays in the family and I will be maintaining her rig. I'm now longer am a HAF case owner.

It was either the HAF 912 case or my 690 II Advanced and also will be building an Ivy Bridge rig within a 6 month period so I want a different case to house that new build.

Decisions decisions but I had to move on.

I still will have the photos of that build in my profile for reference to others when I'll still assist others looking for a good budget case.


----------



## selluminis

Hey guys, going to try to put on a side window in my 932 advanced. What is the best tool to use to make that type of a cut in my side panel?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Well it's finally happened.
> 
> The HAF 912 basic case I had ownership of is now is my Mom's as I gave her that case and 95% of the components that were in there as a Birthday present today (her Birthday is tomorrow) so it still stays in the family and I will be maintaining her rig. I'm now longer am a HAF case owner.
> 
> It was either the HAF 912 case or my 690 II Advanced and also will be building an Ivy Bridge rig within a 6 month period so I want a different case to house that new build.
> 
> Decisions decisions but I had to move on.
> 
> I still will have the photos of that build in my profile for reference to others when I'll still assist others looking for a good budget case.


Traitor!!! You have abandoned us and thus abandoned your sensibility of life itself. See that spherical room? *points off to left* go stand in the corner!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Traitor!!! You have abandoned us and thus abandoned your sensibility of life itself. See that spherical room? *points off to left* go stand in the corner!


Pretty harsh







At least it's still in his family... like a family computer heirloom


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Well it's finally happened.
> 
> The HAF 912 basic case I had ownership of is now is my Mom's as I gave her that case and 95% of the components that were in there as a Birthday present today (her Birthday is tomorrow) so it still stays in the family and I will be maintaining her rig. I'm now longer am a HAF case owner.
> 
> It was either the HAF 912 case or my 690 II Advanced and also will be building an Ivy Bridge rig within a 6 month period so I want a different case to house that new build.
> 
> Decisions decisions but I had to move on.
> 
> I still will have the photos of that build in my profile for reference to others when I'll still assist others looking for a good budget case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traitor!!! You have abandoned us and thus abandoned your sensibility of life itself. See that spherical room? *points off to left* go stand in the corner!
Click to expand...


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Traitor!!! You have abandoned us and thus abandoned your sensibility of life itself. See that spherical room? *points off to left* go stand in the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty harsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's still in his family... like a family computer heirloom
Click to expand...


















Well I just had to make a choice and being I'm looking for a different type case for my upcoming Ivy Bridge build one of the cases had to "go". My 690 II Advanced offers a little more than the HAF 912 basic so that choice was easy. I just can't keep too many computer cases at a time at this point in time - I wish I could but that may change in the future.

Suuuure-suuuuuure right?


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Hey guys, going to try to put on a side window in my 932 advanced. What is the best tool to use to make that type of a cut in my side panel?


You could just buy an HAF X side panel. They'll fit, from what I know.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Hey guys, going to try to put on a side window in my 932 advanced. What is the best tool to use to make that type of a cut in my side panel?


if you really want a super Panel all Plexiglass, you need: precision cutting disc,, drill and tap good size and be you used a rivet gun or you use the bolts! ensures you stand out well when your panel you will do your crop marks ... marks a panel close,,, and a pencil mark on your panel after washing glide just before opening







add 1" has your measure all around inside (slip before opening, closing) to make sure you clearer well the plexiglass box

I want to do make one with my rig as soon as I have the budget to do!
and sry my english,,is a google translate XD XD !!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Hey guys, going to try to put on a side window in my 932 advanced. What is the best tool to use to make that type of a cut in my side panel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> You could just buy an HAF X side panel. They'll fit, from what I know.


They absolutely do fit... I have a HAF X panel on my HAF 932. No problems. Check my sig rig pics to see the perfect fit.









*EDIT* OOPS! I don't have pictures up but I will show you after work! I needed to update my rig pictures anyway











*EDIT EDITED:* Found one! My old 5870 though...


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> They absolutely do fit... I have a HAF X panel on my HAF 932. No problems. Check my sig rig pics to see the perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* OOPS! I don't have pictures up but I will show you after work! I needed to update my rig pictures anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT EDITED:* Found one! My old 5870 though...


Thanks guys, but I got a nice piece of plexi for free and I want to be able to see everything. All I would have to do is get some bolts and nuts and then make the cut on my existing door. LOL, if I screw it up, then I will def get the HAF X panel.....









Also, what did you use to paint your bezel? Model paint or spray paint?


----------



## swarm87

this may sound like a strange question but i was doing some prep work for my rig and i tried to plug the molex into the adapter attached to the case fans and nothing happened; i pluged the 24 pin inot my current pc's mobo and it worked fine. are molex plugs too powerful for these fans and i should try plugging them inot the motherboard fan headers or do i have bad fans?


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> this may sound like a strange question but i was doing some prep work for my rig and i tried to plug the miles into the adapter attached to the case fans and nothing happened; i pluged the 24 pin inot my current pc's mobo and it worked fine. are molex plugs too powerful for these fans and i should try plugging them inot the motherboard fan headers or do i have bad fans?


miles?


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> miles?


FIXED: i meant molex (stupid chrome auto correct)


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> miles?
> 
> 
> 
> FIXED: i meant molex (stupid chrome auto correct)
Click to expand...
















I thought you were singing along "I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles......" The Who

So the "miles" was typed instead.

Fan Molex should work plugged into a PSU, do you have another fan Molex adapter?

Did you try trying to plug the fan molex into another PSU molex?


----------



## rab1/2

here is my first build ever, first time doing anything other then adding a GPU. pics are meh.
did a few mods to my base 912 still need to a couple minor things. ( my 140mm noctua on the side window is colored with a sharpie, that was pretty ghetto. turned out all right though.)














































hope that counts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow!







That is a fantastic mod for your Corsair loop and you're all the way there should you decide to take the next step with your setup.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were singing along "I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles......" The Who
> 
> So the "miles" was typed instead.
> 
> Fan Molex should work plugged into a PSU, do you have another fan Molex adapter?
> 
> Did you try trying to plug the fan molex into another PSU molex?


tried on my dell's psu it worked, sadly i have to rma the psu and cant build this weekend


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were singing along "I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles......" The Who
> 
> So the "miles" was typed instead.
> 
> Fan Molex should work plugged into a PSU, do you have another fan Molex adapter?
> 
> Did you try trying to plug the fan molex into another PSU molex?
> 
> 
> 
> tried on my dell's psu it worked, sadly i have to rma the psu and cant build this weekend
Click to expand...

Sadly that's what I was afraid of and or one of PSU molex plugs were shorted.

Things happen and hardware can flunk at any time.

Sorry for your delay, but better this than potentially getting you rig up and running then that PSU possibly and potentially frying other hardware components in your rig - THAT'S FOR SURE!









BTW: What PSU do you have to RMA?


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sadly that's what I was afraid of and or one of PSU molex plugs were shorted.
> 
> Things happen and hardware can flunk at any time.
> 
> Sorry for your delay, but better this than potentially getting you rig up and running then that PSU possibly and potentially frying other hardware components in your rig - THAT'S FOR SURE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: What PSU do you have to RMA?


corsair tx750 v2. the worst part is that ive been staring at my haf 932 in its box since December 8 and im starting to feel a little like gollum(the fact that the CE of the old republic is sitting on top of it doesnt help matters much either







)


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rab1/2*
> 
> here is my first build ever, first time doing anything other then adding a GPU. pics are meh.
> did a few mods to my base 912 still need to a couple minor things. ( my 140mm noctua on the side window is colored with a sharpie, that was pretty ghetto. turned out all right though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that counts.


I must say that is a really nice rig. Looks really clean. Good work man..


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> corsair tx750 v2. the worst part is that ive been staring at my haf 932 in its box since December 8 and im starting to feel a little like gollum(the fact that the CE of the old republic is sitting on top of it doesnt help matters much either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That really sucks. Go to best buy and buy something that will work for a week and then take it back once your RMA shows up. They have like a 14 day return policy. Wait, did I say that???? I mean take it back because it is defective........


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> corsair tx750 v2. the worst part is that ive been staring at my haf 932 in its box since December 8 and im starting to feel a little like gollum(the fact that the CE of the old republic is sitting on top of it doesnt help matters much either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks. Go to best buy and buy something that will work for a week and then take it back once your RMA shows up. They have like a 14 day return policy. *Wait, did I say that???? I mean take it back because it is defective*........
Click to expand...

Yeah you did you you you

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Sadly that's what I was afraid of and or one of PSU molex plugs were shorted.
> 
> Things happen and hardware can flunk at any time.
> 
> Sorry for your delay, but better this than potentially getting you rig up and running then that PSU possibly and potentially frying other hardware components in your rig - THAT'S FOR SURE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: What PSU do you have to RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> corsair tx750 v2. the worst part is that ive been staring at my haf 932 in its box since December 8 and im starting to feel a little like gollum(the fact that the CE of the old republic is sitting on top of it doesnt help matters much either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Well Corsair has great Customer Service and it should be a relatively easy RMA process.

Sorry that this PSU failed but there are worse things that can happen in life.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rab1/2*
> 
> here is my first build ever, first time doing anything other then adding a GPU. pics are meh.
> did a few mods to my base 912 still need to a couple minor things. ( my 140mm noctua on the side window is colored with a sharpie, that was pretty ghetto. turned out all right though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that counts.


Wow, this reminds me of my rig. HAF 912, Megaflow in the front, that side door, the R.A.T. (which odd integer of the R.A.T. do you have?)


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Thanks guys, but I got a nice piece of plexi for free and I want to be able to see everything. All I would have to do is get some bolts and nuts and then make the cut on my existing door. LOL, if I screw it up, then I will def get the HAF X panel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what did you use to paint your bezel? Model paint or spray paint?


This is actually the AMD edition HAF 932. It came with a red bezel and a really ugly plexi side panel with the AMD dragon on it. It was on sale on newegg and liked the bezel, case and all, but the side panel had to go. Found someone willing to sell their HAF X side panel in Marketplace. Also, the front bottom intake cover was also bought (on CM Store) to break up all the extremely bright red bezel. Hope this helps









EDIT: Ceadder (as well as most of the regulars in this thread) has a lot of good knowlage on painting cases, so I would ask him for any type of painting questions









OLD SIDE PANEL:


----------



## Ceadderman

I will defer the painting of the plastic to whomever has more knowledge than I. I will just say however that you want to make sure the object you want to paint is free of debris and finger prints/body oils. And to take it slow and steady. Spraying a lot of light coats is better than spraying it in one sitting. Nothing looks worse than caked on paint. Especially on plastics. Spray in a well ventilated area on a warm still day to keep paint from blowing all over the place and whenever possible hang your project so it doesn't stick to anything and tear the finish. Also make sure to tape off anything you don't want painted using newspaper and blue tape.









The only plastic on this case I painted were the thumb-latch housings and the latches to the HDD racks.










Oh and the back end of my 360 controller to match my System...



















~Ceadder


----------



## Celcius

Is it possible to buy the black 200mm CM fans that come with the Haf X? Everywhere I look they only sell the red/blue LED versions and CM hasn't responded to my email.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have a pair of them in market place.







Lemme know what you think. They don't have a lot of hours on them.









~Ceadder


----------



## vonalka

Add me




Mind the cable mess - I need to take some new pics.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> This is actually the AMD edition HAF 932. It came with a red bezel and a really ugly plexi side panel with the AMD dragon on it. It was on sale on newegg and liked the bezel, case and all, but the side panel had to go. Found someone willing to sell their HAF X side panel in Marketplace. Also, the front bottom intake cover was also bought (on CM Store) to break up all the extremely bright red bezel. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ceadder (as well as most of the regulars in this thread) has a lot of good knowlage on painting cases, so I would ask him for any type of painting questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD SIDE PANEL:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I will defer the painting of the plastic to whomever has more knowledge than I. I will just say however that you want to make sure the object you want to paint is free of debris and finger prints/body oils. And to take it slow and steady. Spraying a lot of light coats is better than spraying it in one sitting. Nothing looks worse than caked on paint. Especially on plastics. Spray in a well ventilated area on a warm still day to keep paint from blowing all over the place and whenever possible hang your project so it doesn't stick to anything and tear the finish. Also make sure to tape off anything you don't want painted using newspaper and blue tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only plastic on this case I painted were the thumb-latch housings and the latches to the HDD racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the back end of my 360 controller to match my System...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


AWESOME advice guys. +REP for both of you. Ceadder, you got me wanting to paint my HDD cages and lock latches now. What shade of red is that?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Thanks guys, but I got a nice piece of plexi for free and I want to be able to see everything. All I would have to do is get some bolts and nuts and then make the cut on my existing door. LOL, if I screw it up, then I will def get the HAF X panel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what did you use to paint your bezel? Model paint or spray paint?


You can use these also to secure the window. They say their for fans but they look the same as the ones used to hold my window in place.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-20-Desktop-PC-Case-Cooler-Fan-Plastic-Push-Pin-Screw-Less-Fastener-Computer-/280814445655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4161d86457


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can use these also to secure the window. They say their for fans but they look the same as the ones used to hold my window in place.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-20-Desktop-PC-Case-Cooler-Fan-Plastic-Push-Pin-Screw-Less-Fastener-Computer-/280814445655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4161d86457


Those are cool, but I got allen head bolts and lock nuts that I think will look really cool.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea that will look better


----------



## Ceadderman

@selluminis... It's Rustoleum's Universal Advanced Formula "Crimson Gloss" it's a tad darker than the pics credit it but it's a gorgeous Blood Red shade, though when light hits it as you can see it brightens it up somewhat.









For your HDD and your Thumb latches I would take cages and tape them off the parts that you don't need sprayed. i.e. the actual tray of the HDD cages, and the thumb latches it would help to map them out. Though if you jump into it, I/someone else can help you get it back together again so that they work properly. I lost a spring inside my case that I didn't even know I'd lost since I don't use all of my bays. It musta been in that spot for months before my bro was looking inside as I was doing some maintenance to the interior an he says "you missin a spring?" I'm like "No, I got all my springs in place why?"...









He reaches in and plucks out this spring fount out it was for the very bottom latch and it musta been when I pulled it out to help the last person get his back together properly.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Looks like one of my fans that came with my V6GT is giving out..... I have both on my rad and I think that it may be due to it being horizontal but the specs listed for the fans say all sorts of nonsense about the dynaloop bearings or whatever.

DynaLoop™ Bearing:
Bearing with enhanced lubricant circuits provides longer life span and performance.

No clue what the hell that means, must be code for DON'T PUT HORIZONTAL, dunno since the specs for the XtraFlow 120 seems wrong due to the fact it says sleeve and 82 cfm yet the V6GT quotes Dynaloop and 93 cfm and so does the red LED XtraFlow......

Also seems one of the R4s may be on the way out as well. Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?


----------



## _REAPER_

Whats up everyone here are pics of my rig.. let me know what you think


----------



## Ceadderman

^^ I've missed that rig Reaper. Tell me you're gonna drag your Loop out of its box and put it back together.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Looks like one of my fans that came with my V6GT is giving out..... I have both on my rad and I think that it may be due to it being horizontal but the specs listed for the fans say all sorts of nonsense about the dynaloop bearings or whatever.
> 
> DynaLoop™ Bearing:
> Bearing with enhanced lubricant circuits provides longer life span and performance.
> 
> No clue what the hell that means, must be code for DON'T PUT HORIZONTAL, dunno since the specs for the XtraFlow 120 seems wrong due to the fact it says sleeve and 82 cfm yet the V6GT quotes Dynaloop and 93 cfm and so does the red LED XtraFlow......
> 
> Also seems one of the R4s may be on the way out as well. Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?


I keep pointing peoples at Yate Loons but keep getting rebuffed. I will say that for what it costs for one AP 15 you can get 3 or more Yate Loons(unsleeved) in Low Med and High Speed flavors in any color except purple LED including Black LEDless and can get 20mm fans for the same price if you need to keep your Rad profile to a minimum. The thing to do is figure out how many you could get at the cost of one AP 15/ ($4 each per fan)=y* 120x . Once you have that formula worked out, buy as many as you feel comfortable buying to where you keep extras on hand. You'll never have any real down time because you'll have a cheap replacement on hand to take it's place. Then when you have a few minutes to devote to it you could separate the hub from the body and see if you can't lubricate the sleeve with some cheap 3n1 oil. I've had my Yates 2 years now in Horizontal operation with ZERO issues with them. I cannot recommend them enough to people. If you're willing to spend on AP 15s(which are reasonable fans) then I don't understand anyone hesitating to get something comparable for cheaper.









Also they undervolt exceptionally well and when on a FC the High Speed Silents are as whisper quiet as the 200s'.









~Ceadder


----------



## gashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Whoever wrote that response did a great job:thumb:
> I've also done a lot of research into a decent water cooling setup for my 932. The XSPC rads are very popular. I would think that a 360 for the video cards and a 120 for the cpu would be plenty.
> This would be a better pump to use:
> www.frozencpu.com/products/2128/ex-pmp-27/Swiftech_MCP655-B_12v_Water_Pump_w_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107s153
> which is a Swiftech-branded Laing D5.
> There are also XSPC kits, which offer nearly all of the parts, except the gpu blocks, in one kit, such as this upgraded version of the XSPC EX360 Raystorm kit:
> www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=178_201&products_id=1874


Any Info on what kind of setup could be used in a HAF X?
I have not ever put together a Water cooling setup before and have been contemplating about it.
I hardly know where to begin installing the rads in the X


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?


The specs of the Sickleflows really arent that bad, the question is how long they'll live. Anyway, Newegg Has them for $10, $5 MIR and bulk pricing options starting at 2: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091


----------



## DarkHollow

Nice.... I think I may have to pick up some more R4s, and some for the Phantom build (that still needs parts lol CPU/GPU & Ram) Nice catch on the rebate, that makes it a wicked deal when you finally get it.

EDIT: Now does this mean 1 per fan or 1 total no matter how many fans you get?

Limit one (1) Cooler Master Rebate(s) per product for this offer per customer, person, receipt, family, household, or
address.


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Looks like one of my fans that came with my V6GT is giving out..... I have both on my rad and I think that it may be due to it being horizontal but the specs listed for the fans say all sorts of nonsense about the dynaloop bearings or whatever.
> DynaLoop™ Bearing:
> Bearing with enhanced lubricant circuits provides longer life span and performance.
> No clue what the hell that means, must be code for DON'T PUT HORIZONTAL, dunno since the specs for the XtraFlow 120 seems wrong due to the fact it says sleeve and 82 cfm yet the V6GT quotes Dynaloop and 93 cfm and so does the red LED XtraFlow......
> Also seems one of the R4s may be on the way out as well. Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?


You have many choises and vendors to choose from I have used all types of fans and sizes but the thing I learned is to find one that fits the bill spec wise then locate it for as cheep as possible. It frickin took me 3 days of searching but I found one of these for 8.99 BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm Fan - Black (BFF-SPRO-14025KK-RP) The fan is Quiet and moves a good amount of Air . Good Luck


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?


There's a reason that people will keep recommending them to you, and a reason that they're $15 a fan. They really are that good.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nice.... I think I may have to pick up some more R4s, and some for the Phantom build (that still needs parts lol CPU/GPU & Ram) Nice catch on the rebate, that makes it a wicked deal when you finally get it.
> EDIT: Now does this mean 1 per fan or 1 total no matter how many fans you get?
> Limit one (1) Cooler Master Rebate(s) per product for this offer per customer, person, receipt, family, household, or
> address.


ahh... that sucks... But if you're buying them in reasonable bulk you still save a bit. Wish that applied to all fans since when you get a case or rad or something one of the first things you do is buy a large number of fans to go with it unless you have a bunch not in use.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason that people will keep recommending them to you, and a reason that they're $15 a fan. They really are that good.
Click to expand...

Why can I not seem to find any info on them except that they move like 50 CFM and are only quiet, my current fans are pretty quiet now and are supposedly MUCH quieter and move a lot more air. I know that the static pressure is supposed to be pretty good but I cant find info on how good it is.

EDIT:
Ok well, here we go:

According to Nidec Servo
The pressure is supposed to be .08 inWG

From what I have found:
0.1 inH2O, inWC or inWG equals 2.54 mmH2O

So from what I gather that means the AP15s should be right about 2.03 mmH2O
The CM R4s have a pressure of 2.94 mmH2O meaning (from all available data) AP15s are overrated and I can get 2/3 fans that appear to be better vs 1 fan at $20/$30.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nice.... I think I may have to pick up some more R4s, and some for the Phantom build (that still needs parts lol CPU/GPU & Ram) Nice catch on the rebate, that makes it a wicked deal when you finally get it.
> EDIT: Now does this mean 1 per fan or 1 total no matter how many fans you get?
> 
> Limit one (1) Cooler Master Rebate(s) per product for this offer per customer, person, receipt, family, household, or
> address.


Sucks bro, but Yate Loons are still king.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason that people will keep recommending them to you, and a reason that they're $15 a fan. They really are that good.
Click to expand...

They are that good but I believe Yates are better due to Static Pressure and overall CFM. 88cfm +/- 10%. And their Static Pressure isn't far different than either APs' or R4s' and at $4 each you really cannot beat them. They really are the best bang for the buck fan money can buy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nice.... I think I may have to pick up some more R4s, and some for the Phantom build (that still needs parts lol CPU/GPU & Ram) Nice catch on the rebate, that makes it a wicked deal when you finally get it.
> EDIT: Now does this mean 1 per fan or 1 total no matter how many fans you get?
> Limit one (1) Cooler Master Rebate(s) per product for this offer per customer, person, receipt, family, household, or
> address.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh... that sucks... But if you're buying them in reasonable bulk you still save a bit. Wish that applied to all fans since when you get a case or rad or something one of the first things you do is buy a large number of fans to go with it unless you have a bunch not in use.
Click to expand...

Applies to Yates depending on where you buy them from.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Any ideas for fans BESIDES stupid expensive AP15s?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason that people will keep recommending them to you, and a reason that they're $15 a fan. They really are that good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can I not seem to find any info on them except that they move like 50 CFM and are only quiet, my current fans are pretty quiet now and are supposedly MUCH quieter and move a lot more air. I know that the static pressure is supposed to be pretty good but I cant find info on how good it is.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok well, here we go:
> 
> According to Nidec Servo
> The pressure is supposed to be .08 inWG
> 
> From what I have found:
> 0.1 inH2O, inWC or inWG equals 2.54 mmH2O
> 
> So from what I gather that means the AP15s should be right about 2.03 mmH2O
> The CM R4s have a pressure of 2.94 mmH2O meaning (from all available data) AP15s are overrated and I can get 2/3 fans that appear to be better vs 1 fan at $20/$30.
Click to expand...

I tried finding the information as I know someone around here did a roundup including Yates or provided a link showing a comparison of them to the name brand 120s'. Haven't slept at all so my patience for diving into Google search has got up and went.









~Ceadder


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I tried finding the information as I know someone around here did a roundup including Yates or provided a link showing a comparison of them to the name brand 120s'. Haven't slept at all so my patience for diving into Google search has got up and went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Are you talking about ehume's review of various fan on Megahalems?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I tried finding the information as I know someone around here did a roundup including Yates or provided a link showing a comparison of them to the name brand 120s'. Haven't slept at all so my patience for diving into Google search has got up and went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about ehume's review of various fan on Megahalems?
Click to expand...

Nope. I forget who did it, but they had everything listed from Static Pressure to dB level. To be honest I generally bookmark things like that but somehow I missed doing that in this instance and now I cannot find it. The reason we want the Static Pressure information is because fans with good Static Pressure are better for water cooling while fans that don't can be/are better for air cooling. There is a difference of which will work for which.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

TBH, I am surprised this isn't the "recommended rad fan/high pressure fan" since you can just get it and slow it down some and still have better pressure.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213006

Especially since at max, pressure is almost nonexistant, the sweet spot according to delta is right about 90CFM and would be 9mmH2O.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Why can I not seem to find any info on them except that they move like 50 CFM and are only quiet, my current fans are pretty quiet now and are supposedly MUCH quieter and move a lot more air. I know that the static pressure is supposed to be pretty good but I cant find info on how good it is.
> EDIT:
> Ok well, here we go:
> According to Nidec Servo
> The pressure is supposed to be .08 inWG
> From what I have found:
> 0.1 inH2O, inWC or inWG equals 2.54 mmH2O
> So from what I gather that means the AP15s should be right about 2.03 mmH2O
> The CM R4s have a pressure of 2.94 mmH2O meaning (from all available data) AP15s are overrated and I can get 2/3 fans that appear to be better vs 1 fan at $20/$30.


It's all about noise. The AP-15s are under 40dB at maximum speed, and the sound quality is very....nice. I'm sure you can find higher pressure fans, but the AP-15s hit the sweet spot for noise/performance, and I don't care if they cost me $15.


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha I can get eleven Yates for the cost of three APs'. And undervolting them makes em just as quiet. Twenty-two of them for a std Push/Pull setup. Any more of a savings I could defeat gravity with out wings.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

I just ordered up the HAF 932...will post pics when it gets here


----------



## DarkHollow

Sorry but even the R4s are rated at half that.... Anyways if I was going to spend $20 a fan I would get the deltas I linked and run em at 9v to move a ton of air with just 3 of em.


----------



## _REAPER_

I like the Coolermaster Excalibur fans they are good for air/watercooling.


----------



## KyadCK

Just thought I would leave this here:

AP-15: 28 dBA - 57 cfm - (55,000 hours expected) - $15.95

YT D12SL-12: 28 dBA - 47 cfm - (unknown) - $3.60
YT D12SM-12: 33 dBA - 70 cfm - (unknown) - $3.60
YT D12SH-12: 40 dBA - 88 cfm - (unknown) - $3.85

CM Sickleflow R4: 19 dBA - 70 cfm (50,000 hours expected) - $7.99
CM Excalibur R4 (low): 13 dBA - 26.4 cfm (unknown) - $13.52
CM Excalibur R4 (high): 30 dBA - 85.6 cfm (unknown) - $13.52

COUGAR CF-V12H: 18 dBA - 60.4 cfm (300,000 hours expected) - $13.99
COUGAR CF-V12HP: 18 dBA - 70.5 cfm (300,000 hours expected) - $16.99

*Calculation: (CFM / dBA / Price [in cents]) x 1000*

AP-15: *1.27*

YT D12SL-12: *4.66*
YT D12SM-12: *5.89*
YT D12SH-12: *5.71*

CM Sickleflow R4: *4.61*
CM Excalibur R4 (low): *1.50*
CM Excalibur R4 (high): *2.11*

COUGAR CF-V12H: *2.40*
COUGAR CF-V12HP: *2.31*

The Yate Loons' YT D12SM-12 wins with an astounding 5.89 cfm/dBA/Price ratio, followed by the other YT's which is in turn followed by the Sickleflow. Coming in dead last (even below the Excalibur at lowest settings) is the AP-15.

At least the COUGAR's 'meh' score was backed by a very impressive life expectancy, and the Excalibur has removable blades to kinda justify their cost. But those are not numbers I can fairly compare.

If anyone finds info on static pressure and life expectancy of all the fans listed, I'll redo the math.










Anyway, reading you loud and clear Ceadderman








(By the way Ceadderman, that's *13.3* YT D12SM-12s for *3* AP-15s, not 11... With bulk pricing, *16.2* YT's for 3 AP-15s )


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Sorry but even the R4s are rated at half that.... Anyways if I was going to spend $20 a fan I would get the deltas I linked and run em at 9v to move a ton of air with just 3 of em.










Delta no1 !!! Extreme airflow,,,, Extreme PRESSURE 12.43mm H2O VS 3.0 other .... ( Delta= extreme Water Cooling OC )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213006&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=1vm39mlvvculo








Cougar no2 !!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002#top








Cooler master !!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=ff5lsx2rsmj9


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just thought I would leave this here:
> 
> AP-15: 28 dBA - 57 cfm - (55,000 hours expected) - $15.95
> 
> YT D12SL-12: 28 dBA - 47 cfm - (unknown) - $3.60
> YT D12SM-12: 33 dBA - 70 cfm - (unknown) - $3.60
> YT D12SH-12: 40 dBA - 88 cfm - (unknown) - $3.85
> 
> CM Sickleflow R4: 19 dBA - 70 cfm (50,000 hours expected) - $7.99
> CM Excalibur R4 (low): 13 dBA - 26.4 cfm (unknown) - $13.52
> CM Excalibur R4 (high): 30 dBA - 85.6 cfm (unknown) - $13.52
> 
> COUGAR CF-V12H: 18 dBA - 60.4 cfm (300,000 hours expected) - $13.99
> COUGAR CF-V12HP: 18 dBA - 70.5 cfm (300,000 hours expected) - $16.99
> 
> *Calculation: (CFM / dBA / Price [in cents]) x 1000*
> 
> AP-15: *1.27*
> 
> YT D12SL-12: *4.66*
> YT D12SM-12: *5.89*
> YT D12SH-12: *5.71*
> 
> CM Sickleflow R4: *4.61*
> CM Excalibur R4 (low): *1.50*
> CM Excalibur R4 (high): *2.11*
> 
> COUGAR CF-V12H: *2.40*
> COUGAR CF-V12HP: *2.31*
> 
> The Yate Loons' YT D12SM-12 wins with an astounding 5.89 cfm/dBA/Price ratio, followed by the other YT's which is in turn followed by the Sickleflow. Coming in dead last (even below the Excalibur at lowest settings) is the AP-15.
> 
> At least the COUGAR's 'meh' score was backed by a very impressive life expectancy, and the Excalibur has removable blades to kinda justify their cost. But those are not numbers I can fairly compare.
> 
> If anyone finds info on static pressure and life expectancy of all the fans listed, I'll redo the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, reading you loud and clear Ceadderman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way Ceadderman, that's *13.3* YT D12SM-12s for *3* AP-15s, not 11... With bulk pricing, *16.2* YT's for 3 AP-15s )


Nice... but I was going off the flat $4 per fan I pay at PPCs' x 3 AP15s' at DWSR's list $15 per AP15x3. Which would in fact be 11 not 13.3. I don't go with the partials because anything less than a fan isn't a fan so I didn't go with a formlula, just straight arithmetic.









Cool breakdown however.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

I owned Sickleflows and they're much louder than AP-15s. Much louder. Can we go with actual verified specs as opposed to what the manufacturer says? Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Manufacturer spec is +/- 10% of actual so I'm not sure that it would make that much of a difference really.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

got another stupid question, im putting the stand offs in my 932 and it says for ATX motherboards to use ABCDEFMNO and it doenst look right with those only those standoffs. theres no third center screw and theres a random standoff near the drive bays. should i move the D standoff to G so its 3 rows of 3 standoffs? was there a misprint in my case? im using a asus p8z68-V pro/gen 3 ATX motherboard if that helps


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> got another stupid question, im putting the stand offs in my 932 and it says for ATX motherboards to use ABCDEFMNO and it doenst look right with those only those standoffs. theres no third center screw and theres a random standoff near the drive bays. should i move the D standoff to G so its 3 rows of 3 standoffs? was there a misprint in my case? im using a asus p8z68-V pro/gen 3 ATX motherboard if that helps


No misprint, the letters listed are also suggestions for cable management.









Just put the standoffs (9) in their correct positions and take care not to leave extras under the board.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No misprint, the letters listed are also suggestions for cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the standoffs (9) in their correct positions and take care not to leave extras under the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


but following the posted holes theres no standoff under the 3rd center hole in the motherboard. and why would they tell my to put on a standoff that isnt even near the motherboard. i test fitted the motherboard(still waiting for ups to deliver my replacement psu) and the d standoff is a good 3 inches beyond end of the board. im not trying to sound stupid but it just doesnt make sense that they'd want a standoff randomly placed on the board and not under a hole in the motherboard. i really wish i had a camera phone to post an image as im probably not doing a very good job at describing this.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No misprint, the letters listed are also suggestions for cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the standoffs (9) in their correct positions and take care not to leave extras under the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but following the posted holes theres no standoff under the 3rd center hole in the motherboard. and why would they tell my to put on a standoff that isnt even near the motherboard. i test fitted the motherboard(still waiting for ups to deliver my replacement psu) and the d standoff is a good 3 inches beyond end of the board. im not trying to sound stupid but it just doesnt make sense that they'd want a standoff randomly placed on the board and not under a hole in the motherboard. i really wish i had a camera phone to post an image as im probably not doing a very good job at describing this.
Click to expand...

I don't think you're reading the map correctly. It doesn't matter though, take your unpowered board and set it in place finding your center screw. All others are pretty well self explanatory. The map could always be misprinted though. That's entirely possible. I never used it to be quite honest.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't think you're reading the map correctly. It doesn't matter though, take your unpowered board and set it in place finding your center screw. All others are pretty well self explanatory. The map could always be misprinted though. That's entirely possible. I never used it to be quite honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


ok so just do the standoffs that march the holes under the board's screw holes then? thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup the center one is the most difficult, but you can find it by doing as I suggested and then marking out the rest by putting a finger under the the remaining holes. Make sure to do this *before* you install the backplate. Otherwise it'll be frustrating. I usually do mine that way and then when I was certain I used 9 standoffs and they all were in the proper spot that's when I finish it up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aazelion

HAF 922 if anyone is wondering.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF 922 if anyone is wondering.


This is not my cheap HAF 922 XD


----------



## DWSR

I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## swarm87

its all in the case! whoot, but boy do i feel stupid, i rma'd my psu not knowing that you have to plug in the motherboard main connector for anything to work. hopefully i get my droid razr over the weekend and i'll post pics


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> I'll just leave this right here.


There is no AP-15 on that graph, and to top it off:

"It is the cheap and modest SickleFlow that is a sensation here as it is overall better than the Scythe Kama Flow 2! "

Is from the same review. Right below your graph even.

If you plan to brag about the AP-15, show that the AP-15 is better.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There is no AP-15 on that graph, and to top it off:
> "It is the cheap and modest SickleFlow that is a sensation here as it is overall better than the Scythe Kama Flow 2! "
> Is from the same review.
> If you plan to brag about the AP-15, show that the AP-15 is better.


No, I'm pointing out that the whole "+/- 10% of manufacturer's spec" is total crap and that the actual specs of all those fans are much different than the stated ones, hence making the earlier math wrong since we're using incorrect values, which furthers my previous post.


----------



## DarkHollow

Dunno how they get the CFMs but they are complete BS, since the TriCools move more air @ 12v (79CFM) vs the R4s (70CFM) yet in the review (in whatever "tube" they are talking about) the R4 moved more air. I also have the R4s and TriCools and the TriCools move more air for sure.

EDIT:

Also they had a later testing of the AP15s and the results showed the CFM almost as low and the dBA almost as loud.

AP-15 Review


----------



## WarIV

Just got Cougar Fan
119 CFM 2.3mm H2O
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002#top

Ratio max speed (CFM / dB / prices (in cents) X 1000) = 3.93

Or Delta Fan (FFB) (stator turbo fan profils,,, technique used on turbofan motor by pratt & withney







)
MAX 190 CFM at 17.78mm H2O !!!! for good air or water rad








http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213010

Ratio Max speed (CFM / dB / prices (in cents) X 1000) = 0.84

Or The best 12V. Delta Fan (ABF)















Max 240 CFM at 27.48mm H2O !!!! Very good fan :O :O for air or water RAD















http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213001

Ratio Max speed (CFM / dB / prices (in cents) X 1000) = 0.90

Or EXTREME NEW DELTA FAN (THA)






















MAX 318 CFM at 78.50mm H2O 48V. EXTREME PERFECT FOR AIR OR WATER RAD






















http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/THA/THA120x120x38.pdf
I dont found seller XD XD


Theres 4 fan have ball bearing and have little stator for COUGAR or compleat stator for DELTA !!!!









,,,i got 14X 12V. (AFB1212GHE-CF00)(custom Red LED and Paint) EXTREME Delta for my first water loop project becaus he have extreme pressure !!!,,,, and put my rad outdoor during winter season







(why ABF and not THA ?? Becaus is very hard to found 48-60V/50A. PSU LOLLL )

Look there for Delta Fan Link http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_main.asp
and if u dont like noise LV by Delta,,,just use V.Controller or Fan Controller and shut down Voltage..... u got good CFM and PRESSURE to






























Just try found better them


----------



## XxVoltar419Xx

Yesterday i purchased the HAF 912 from micro center for 54.99 + Tax and i must say for $60 this case is a little beast i have the big brother as a server pc but i can't believe how cheap this case it is but still hase great features! +1 for cooler master. I love the easy cable management


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> What did you use to paint your grills?


I just used some Krylon white Primer, Then a heavy coat of krylon acrylic crystal clear


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Dunno how they get the CFMs but they are complete BS, since the TriCools move more air @ 12v (79CFM) vs the R4s (70CFM) yet in the review (in whatever "tube" they are talking about) the R4 moved more air. I also have the R4s and TriCools and the TriCools move more air for sure.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also they had a later testing of the AP15s and the results showed the CFM almost as low and the dBA almost as loud.
> AP-15 Review


Actually it looks like that Review was for AP-11 thru AP-14. No AP-15 listed in those graphs that I can see. Not that it matters though. I doubt the increase in Airflow would help its cause much. APs are good fans for Radiators with low FPI. While Yates would outperform them with medium and high FPI and maybe even the low FPI ratio. There is nothing wrong with APs except their price/performance ratio imho.









Someone here did a review of a buttload of fans and I can't find the infromation.









They had everything from what I remember. APs', Yates, R4s' etc. and they named the Yates the best budget fan that could give the high dollar fans real competition. Or something along those lines.









Just wish I could find it.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually it looks like that Review was for AP-11 thru AP-14. No AP-15 listed in those graphs that I can see. Not that it matters though. I doubt the increase in Airflow would help its cause much. APs are good fans for Radiators with low FPI. While Yates would outperform them with medium and high FPI and maybe even the low FPI ratio. There is nothing wrong with APs except their price/performance ratio imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone here did a review of a buttload of fans and I can't find the infromation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had everything from what I remember. APs', Yates, R4s' etc. and they named the Yates the best budget fan that could give the high dollar fans real competition. Or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish I could find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh, I'm not saying that the other fans are bad at all. They are good, but the AP-15s really hit the sweet spot and you pay a premium for that, also supply is fairly limited as well, artificially inflating the cost. Additionally, there is something to be said for the noise quality as well as level. I have a CM Excalibur (and have owned a Sickleflow) and it sounds like a vacuum cleaner when it hits max RPM, but the GTs have a very unintrusive whine that's very easy to tune out.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have no issues with AP 15s' to be absolutely honest. And as you said they're hard to come by which increases their cost. Still, I cannot hear my Yates when they're dialed back accordingly. In fact you cannot hear them over this dratted stock cooler atm. The only time I do hear them is when I turn up the RheoSmart 3 to 100% per channel. Once I have my radiator in place I'll start out 100% and dial them back to get that sweet spot using PC Probe II to check the temps against.









But at the price of AP15s' I can get a crapload of Yates to keep spares on the shelf. That's why I'm not going to be picking up APs'. I was considering picking off some fans from the Group Buy but then the floods came and still considered buying but it when just a bit too long all for 3 fans when I can have 11 for the same price. Maybe if I can find a source where they're $6-9 each I will change my mind. But $15 each isn't worth it imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ninethourpm

ADD ME

Thought I'd try again.


----------



## eXecuution

Joining this. You guys can see the interior of my haf x in my sig rig pics.


----------



## Toyzzzzz

Add me


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toyzzzzz*
> 
> Add me


build log plz! that looks prity kwl


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Dunno how they get the CFMs but they are complete BS, since the TriCools move more air @ 12v (79CFM) vs the R4s (70CFM) yet in the review (in whatever "tube" they are talking about) the R4 moved more air. I also have the R4s and TriCools and the TriCools move more air for sure.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also they had a later testing of the AP15s and the results showed the CFM almost as low and the dBA almost as loud.
> AP-15 Review
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it looks like that Review was for AP-11 thru AP-14. No AP-15 listed in those graphs that I can see. Not that it matters though. I doubt the increase in Airflow would help its cause much. APs are good fans for Radiators with low FPI. While Yates would outperform them with medium and high FPI and maybe even the low FPI ratio. There is nothing wrong with APs except their price/performance ratio imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone here did a review of a buttload of fans and I can't find the infromation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had everything from what I remember. APs', Yates, R4s' etc. and they named the Yates the best budget fan that could give the high dollar fans real competition. Or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish I could find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

The AP-15s ARE listed but they are off to the right so scroll over and you will find em.


----------



## makol

Recently got a HAF X to replace my 912. Big thanks to Crest







He got it for me after I sent him money for his 932, he told me the day before it arrived that he bought me a HAF X instead.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> ADD ME
> Thought I'd try again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toyzzzzz*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]


As I remember it, the person in charge of adding people hasn't been doing their job.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> ADD ME
> Thought I'd try again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toyzzzzz*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I remember it, the person in charge of adding people hasn't been doing their job.
Click to expand...

He's looking for someone to take over. The Moderator duties here are pretty demanding and he's in school attempting to get a degree. So if you have someone you think can handle this responsibility, have them contact Klue22 and apply for the position. I would take it back but I cannot guarantee that I can be around to do a reasonable job of it. Since I have doubts about it I'm not going to apply.

But I'm sure there are other members who would care for this group as much as they do their HAF.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> He's looking for someone to take over. The Moderator duties here are pretty demanding and he's in school attempting to get a degree. So if you have someone you think can handle this responsibility, have them contact Klue22 and apply for the position. I would take it back but I cannot guarantee that I can be around to do a reasonable job of it. Since I have doubts about it I'm not going to apply.
> But I'm sure there are other members who would care for this group as much as they do their HAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I might do it, who should I talk to?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> He's looking for someone to take over. The Moderator duties here are pretty demanding and he's in school attempting to get a degree. So if you have someone you think can handle this responsibility, have them *contact Klue22* and apply for the position. I would take it back but I cannot guarantee that I can be around to do a reasonable job of it. Since I have doubts about it I'm not going to apply.
> But I'm sure there are other members who would care for this group as much as they do their HAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do it, who should I talk to?
Click to expand...

Besides bolded you can contact the mods to alert them to your interest. Which? I do not know to be honest but the mods are pretty helpful so if you contact the wrong one they should point you in the right direction.









~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Besides bolded you can contact the mods to alert them to your interest. Which? I do not know to be honest but the mods are pretty helpful so if you contact the wrong one they should point you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ah, I paraphrased your post to mean that he was semi-inactive from the forums because of Real Life. I'll shoot a PM across then.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> I might do it, who should I talk to?


So many pages to scan through to catch up. Good luck to you...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> So many pages to scan through to catch up. Good luck to you...










He's going to need it.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's going to need it.


I don't need luck. I just need redbull.


----------



## swarm87

how bad is it if i lost one of those little rubber plugs from the back of the case? can i get another from a hardware store? is it bad for airflow?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> how bad is it if i lost one of those little rubber plugs from the back of the case? can i get another from a hardware store? is it bad for airflow?


I don't think it's a big enough hole to matter. About 30% of the case is mesh anyway. Also, I would imagine you could pick one up here: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I don't think it's a big enough hole to matter. About 30% of the case is mesh anyway. Also, I would imagine you could pick one up here: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/


couldnt find them there. i took out the motherboard and i wasent under it so i guess thats good


----------



## Ceadderman

meh, you can get those plugs at Performance-PCs. they should be a little over an inch in diameter so a 1 inch plug should work.









~Ceadder


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> meh, you can get those plugs at Performance-PCs. they should be a little over an inch in diameter so a 1 inch plug should work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Come to think of it, wouldn't a hardware store have these? They seem to be pretty common in things like air conditioners and HVAC equipment.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Got her put together and sitting pretty on my desk, please add me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> meh, you can get those plugs at Performance-PCs. they should be a little over an inch in diameter so a 1 inch plug should work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, wouldn't a hardware store have these? They seem to be pretty common in things like air conditioners and HVAC equipment.
Click to expand...

Yeah you probably could find some at a hardware store if you don't mind paying the HVAC price for them.









Even at the Depot or Lowe's I don't see them being priced any cheaper than the ones you'd find at Frozen or PPCs' or any of the other Computer Mod stores on the net. But I could be wrong. I just don't see it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Got her put together and sitting pretty on my desk, please add me.


Looks great. This Monday we should be seeing a HAF 922 and new system arrive an since my system sits on the worktable due to the construction work we got goin on in the place(damn it's not gonna be over soon enough for me) I'll have some pics of the client's build. 8120 on an Asus board with the new XFX 7770. Should be a sweet renderer's dream without the Workstation Graphics card price.

Hopefully I can get a sponsor for my 24/7 Folder too. Hope to do a 912 setup using an i7-2700 but that's gonna sit in my save cart for awhile.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

Can't wait to see pics of it, the renderer's dream sounds like a good name for a system


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Got her put together and sitting pretty on my desk, please add me.


Should post pics of the inside, and update your sig to show your rig and it's components. I like those kinda things.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of it, the renderer's dream sounds like a good name for a system


Yeah, just gonna be the stocker Cooler though unless my Bro thought ahead and got an aftermarket cooler in the build order. Haven't talked to him about that but I think there should be enough left over after the buy, where we can get a reasonable cooler for her. Some clients clean their systems about as much as it snows on the Sun. So I'm thinking a passive cooler might be her best option. Especially with a HAF case. lol

~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Ok, I think I have my plans for fans settled, I am looking at 3 (well, hopefully) Delta FFB1212EH. The only problem is the place I can get them cheaply wants a minimum order of 4, so anyone want at least 1 of these suckers? PM me if so, that way I can let you know how much it would be.

Anyways then for a fan controller I was thinking the new Sentry Mix, 50w per channel and 6 channel so if I do end up getting 6 myself I can make em nice and quiet. Only downside is if I go for the 6 + the Sentry its about $160, which isn't bad considering buying the fans from newegg would make it $140 for 3 fans and the controller.

Anyways, unless someone wants at least 1 then it won't be for a few weeks that I can get em


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Should post pics of the inside, and update your sig to show your rig and it's components. I like those kinda things.


I'll grab some pics of the inside tomorrow hopefully...if I can find my camera (dang wife always taking it lol). I added a photo but can't figure out how to remove some photos...any idea how to remove some old photos?

Also, how do I get my rig to show up in my sig lol...I'm still learning the OCN forums


----------



## quick death

im new to the club so i guess ill just throw up some picks of my build so far, im calling it project White Out
hope its okay to post this here lol.


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> meh, you can get those plugs at Performance-PCs. they should be a little over an inch in diameter so a 1 inch plug should work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


not water cooling, so im not sure i need them just bummed out i lost it. i did find some at BJ's while i was getting a new phone(will arrive on tuesday and ill post some pics of my rig) but they had no "teeth" just rubber to cover the sharp edges.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Ok, I think I have my plans for fans settled, I am looking at 3 (well, hopefully) Delta FFB1212EH. The only problem is the place I can get them cheaply wants a minimum order of 4, so anyone want at least 1 of these suckers? PM me if so, that way I can let you know how much it would be.
> Anyways then for a fan controller I was thinking the new Sentry Mix, 50w per channel and 6 channel so if I do end up getting 6 myself I can make em nice and quiet. Only downside is if I go for the 6 + the Sentry its about $160, which isn't bad considering buying the fans from newegg would make it $140 for 3 fans and the controller.
> Anyways, unless someone wants at least 1 then it won't be for a few weeks that I can get em


The best 12V. 120mm Fan>> 240 CFM ++ 27.48mm H2O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delta








http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213001


NO LIMITE


----------



## DarkHollow

120x120x38mm no can do, not only that but they cost almost 3x what I can get the others for. Mainly the 38mm since there is no more than the 25mm inside and just a hair more above that on the other side, maybe 30mm but not 38mm.

Also, 27.5mmH2O at ZERO airflow, at 240CFM pressure is pretty much nothing. Anyways can't for the various reasons above. Thanks though


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Should post pics of the inside, and update your sig to show your rig and it's components. I like those kinda things.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll grab some pics of the inside tomorrow hopefully...if I can find my camera (dang wife always taking it lol). I added a photo but can't figure out how to remove some photos...any idea how to remove some old photos?
> 
> Also, how do I get my rig to show up in my sig lol...I'm still learning the OCN forums
Click to expand...

Go to your profile and scroll to the bottom where you will see "Create a (new) Rig". I put new in parenthesis because you might not see that for your first one. It will for every subsequent one you add however.









~Ceadder


----------



## cnopicilin

Hello!

This is my first post here, I apologize if this is wrong thread for my question.

I have a stack of 5mm and 3mm rainbow leds and I'd like to mod my HAF 912+ front fan to have four of them instead of standard red ones.
(leds are these http://www.rapidonline.com/Electronic-Components/Rainbow-colour-cycling-5mm-LED-75160)

What are the volts and amps on the default leds? Can I just hook up those 5 volt and 30 mA max. leds?

Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnopicilin*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post here, I apologize if this is wrong thread for my question.
> 
> I have a stack of 5mm and 3mm rainbow leds and I'd like to mod my HAF 912+ front fan to have four of them instead of standard red ones.
> (leds are these http://www.rapidonline.com/Electronic-Components/Rainbow-colour-cycling-5mm-LED-75160)
> 
> What are the volts and amps on the default leds? Can I just hook up those 5 volt and 30 mA max. leds?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually this be the place. Check in the OP for links to LED modding.









~Ceadder


----------



## cnopicilin

Already took a look at the guide, but the thing I need here is the specifications of the LEDs used in the 200m fan. I don't own any testing instruments, so I wish a member knew the volts and amps.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Whats up everyone here are pics of my rig.. let me know what you think


SKEEEET SKEEEET!!





That's what I think.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> SKEEEET SKEEEET!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I think.


Hahhaah Thanks


----------



## Dredknot

Update to my build.

Asus Maximus IV Extreme z
2600k 5ghz
3 gtx 580s 3gbs
16gigs ram
EK supreme LTX cpu block
360mm rad on top
200mm rad up front
frozenQ res


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ looks killer, you put your HDD's in the 5.25 bays? I must say the red tubing looks much better than the green


----------



## Pittster

Are the lights you have 30cm long LED style one ? top and bottom? was waiting for someone with Red to post a pic. Cant decide to go White or Red Hmm


----------



## Dredknot

Ya there 30s I like the red much better to makes it stand out alot more. Ya i only have 1 750g Hdd so I mounted it in the hot swap bay


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ Alright cool, I was wondering when I didn't see your HDD racks lol. Nice build


----------



## _REAPER_

It is a good case and gives you alot of options. what case were you thinking of getting besides the HAF X


----------



## _REAPER_

That is a good case but what type of hardware are you going to put in your pc.. I can fit a 360rad and a 240rad in the HAF X and that is plenty enough cooling for just about any gaming rig you could build. I just think that it is worth a second look at the HAF X


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It is a good case and gives you alot of options. what case were you thinking of getting besides the HAF X


I know right? Makes me sad I'm selling mine.... Wasnt enough room inside







At least I know its going to a good home


----------



## t0rx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That is a good case but what type of hardware are you going to put in your pc.. I can fit a 360rad and a 240rad in the HAF X and that is plenty enough cooling for just about any gaming rig you could build. I just think that it is worth a second look at the HAF X


Im building on the x79 platform around a 3930k and a couple 7970's but its all pending.. i have a 3930k , ax1200, fans and ram on hand but I still have to grab mobo, gpus. fittings ,tubing, rad, blocks,hdds.. Eventually im looking to go three-way but after the ips panels i want are available and i can afford them!

I may even drop the build down to a single gpu card till i get the panels! The more i wait the more i spend the money i put aside for this build tho.... so i started buying a few items!! like cpu , ps and memory.. and the haf-x...


----------



## _REAPER_

I have a x79 build and everything fit into my HAF X just fine, my GPUs run at good temps and cable management is easy. Not to say if you get the other case you were looking to get it will not be the same but I think the HAF X will handle the needs of your build without you have to take a loss at selling your case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0rx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That is a good case but what type of hardware are you going to put in your pc.. I can fit a 360rad and a 240rad in the HAF X and that is plenty enough cooling for just about any gaming rig you could build. I just think that it is worth a second look at the HAF X
> 
> 
> 
> Im building on the x79 platform around a 3930k and a couple 7970's but its all pending.. i have a 3930k , ax1200, fans and ram on hand but I still have to grab mobo, gpus. fittings ,tubing, rad, blocks,hdds.. Eventually im looking to go three-way but after the ips panels i want are available and i can afford them!
> 
> I may even drop the build down to a single gpu card till i get the panels! The more i wait the more i spend the money i put aside for this build tho.... so i started buying a few items!! like cpu , ps and memory.. and the haf-x...
Click to expand...

As Steve Young says...

"Bro."









If you got the HAF X and are gonna water cool, I could think of far worse cases to use. I think that you would love your X if you held off sellin an got your gear put together inside it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Just got an order from the Egg today...










We're building this for a client, using a Newegg Special Edition HAF 922.










Spoiler: Bulldozer Rendering System...



FX-8120
















16GB Ripjaws Z series









XFX R7770 Core Edition GPU









Not shown is an ASUS M5A99X EVO Mainboard.



Client isn't an Overclocker otherwise I would have suggested a different board but this one should stand up to the Video Rendering that she likes to do. Can't wait to put this 8120 through its paces with some BigAdv clients.







*heh heh heh*

~Ceadder


----------



## t0rx

@ _REAPER_ / Ceadderman

Thanks for the input guys .. we will see how it goes. I may end up just keeping it.

Never thought i would have an issue with selling it. Maybe the haf craze is over.. Hope not, if im gonna keep it , im gonna need to join the party!


----------



## makol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just got an order from the Egg today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building this for a client, using a Newegg Special Edition HAF 922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bulldozer Rendering System...
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16GB Ripjaws Z series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX R7770 Core Edition GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown is an ASUS M5A99X EVO Mainboard.
> 
> 
> Client isn't an Overclocker otherwise I would have suggested a different board but this one should stand up to the Video Rendering that she likes to do. Can't wait to put this 8120 through its paces with some BigAdv clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *heh heh heh*
> ~Ceadder


What's the "Newegg Special Edition HAF 922"?


----------



## JakR4bbit

Add me up!

Pics before & after NH-D14 installation. Don't mind the creepy stalker.

http://imgur.com/a/esVZp


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ haha I just realized the pair of eyes behind the case lulz

Good show sir


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just got an order from the Egg today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're building this for a client, using a Newegg Special Edition HAF 922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bulldozer Rendering System...
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16GB Ripjaws Z series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX R7770 Core Edition GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown is an ASUS M5A99X EVO Mainboard.
> 
> 
> Client isn't an Overclocker otherwise I would have suggested a different board but this one should stand up to the Video Rendering that she likes to do. Can't wait to put this 8120 through its paces with some BigAdv clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *heh heh heh*
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the "Newegg Special Edition HAF 922"?
Click to expand...

Is a std. 922 with Blue LED fans. Not sure if the Power Switch is a 922 thing or not but this one has 3 buttons. Pwr/Reset and LED switch. This one also has a small window. I'll post some more pics soon. Putting the Memory through its paces at the moment and my webcam isn't portable.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

Ceadder, how much did you pay for that? $99 I am assuming?


----------



## makol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Is a std. 922 with Blue LED fans. Not sure if the Power Switch is a 922 thing or not but this one has 3 buttons. Pwr/Reset and LED switch. This one also has a small window. I'll post some more pics soon. Putting the Memory through its paces at the moment and my webcam isn't portable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder


I have never seen a Newegg Special Edition HAF 922.

It should be interesting too see


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Ceadder, how much did you pay for that? $99 I am assuming?


Client paid $100 for the Case in Combo deal.










~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Client paid $100 for the Case in Combo deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I see, thanks. I know there's $85 if you factor in rebates. Just thinking of snagging one, but haven't bought mobo/cpu yet.

I know there was a time when the haf went $60 AMR, but I passed out on that. Silly me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Client paid $100 for the Case in Combo deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, thanks. I know there's $85 if you factor in rebates. Just thinking of snagging one, but haven't bought mobo/cpu yet.
> 
> I know there was a time when the haf went $60 AMR, but I passed out on that. Silly me.
Click to expand...

You will love the case if you get it. I have the 932 but I really like the 922 other than the unpainted interior. If this were mine I'd have it painted. Still with the blue LEDs' lighting it up, you don't really notice it. Although one niggling detail is the Bay Plates on the 922 are all internally released. So if you have your 3.5 device in place and you put the cover on GL with getting it back off should you need to replace your device. You can get it but it takes a bit of ingenuity to do so. I prefit this 3n1 card reader so it would look proper before locking it down. Went to pull out the whole 3.5 out the back and it doesn't want to work like that. So I had to take a look at the notch where the back of the device was seated pushed that out the back to access the clips from the front and used a nut driver to pull the clip on one side. The plate came right up then. Of course I'm not using the stock 3.5 plates either. I had a spare 932 adapter unit and used that instead. I really don't like these cheesy brackets that CM included with the 922. If you have a little cash to spare I would go right to them and get the box adapter. Works so much better. The 3.5 brackets are a PITB to install correctly, so the device is centered properly.

Still the Case is a really nice case. There is a reason they are still selling for $100 this far along after they were first offered. Stacker was a great case but imho this one easily beats it in looks and functionality.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

Just a quick question about my HAF 932. Does the rear exhaust fan normally run at ~700-730 RPM? I thought for some reason that it should run a bit faster than that? The 3 pin connector I have it plugged into only has a black and red wire, a hot and a ground I'm assuming but there is no 3rd wire/pin. Would that be the reason that it is running slowly? I mean it literally feels as if there is no air come from the fan at all.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Just a quick question about my HAF 932. Does the rear exhaust fan normally run at ~700-730 RPM? I thought for some reason that it should run a bit faster than that? The 3 pin connector I have it plugged into only has a black and red wire, a hot and a ground I'm assuming but there is no 3rd wire/pin. Would that be the reason that it is running slowly? I mean it literally feels as if there is no air come from the fan at all.
> Thanks in advance.


Is it configured as exhaust or intake? I can't remember as I swapped mine out for a CM 140mm blue LED fan.


----------



## Nebacanezer

This is a 1400mm blue LED fan that was in the case when I purchased it. It's set up for an exhaust fan so I'm not sure why it's running so slow. I'm getting a fan controller soon so maybe that will fix it.


----------



## Ceadderman

That's about right. Mine are running ~630rpm average(x3) according to the ole PC Probe II. Max they run ~800rpm.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

Alright, I just wanted to make sure that I didn't hook them up wrong. I'll be grabbing a fan controller soon and I'll jack the RPMs up a bit I guess....not that I really need to the case runs extremely cool in the first place. I think it's just my OCD kicking in...


----------



## Krazee

I used to have a HAF 932 newegg special. All it was just blue led fans instead of red


----------



## Anachronist

My semi-finished project until taxes decide to show up..if you could add me on the list.

Wires are currently a mess and heatsink is on upside-down due to space issues..short term solution.

Things to do when money/time allows:

Custom water-cooling loop
Switch from AMD to Intel
Upgrading 4870 to 7970
Cable sleeving/management
Another paint job
Custom window panel or one of the 932's OEM parts if I can ever find them.


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ nice set up...do you like the 4 x 140mm fans over the 1x230mm fan for the side panel? I'm sure it moves quite a bit of air?


----------



## Blech

Hello HAF Club!!! it's been a while. I have been super busy with work. I thought I would plop in and update my Sig rig and maybe put some pics up of what I have been dabbling with.

I removed my Twin Frozr 6950s (x2)
Installed a XFX 7970 BLACK EDITION (still awaiting card #2 & 3)
Ordered my Socket 2011 gear but have not got the time to install lately.
Installed the H100 for fun.
Removed 3 ACER H24 Monitors
Installed 3 Toshiba 46" 1080p HDTVs with Gaming Mode (no input lag)

I need to get some other fans to match up; had to use the stock red 200mm for now...I'm just too busy lately.





You can see my HAF 932 Chuggin along on the bottom right with the top fans on the H-100 in push pull.
After I settle in and make all the other changes I will post the overhaul on the Case.

Glad to see our Club has grown leaps and bounds and all the players are still in it!!!


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> Hello HAF Club!!! it's been a while. I have been super busy with work. I thought I would plop in and update my Sig rig and maybe put some pics up of what I have been dabbling with.
> I removed my Twin Frozr 6950s (x2)
> Installed a XFX 7970 BLACK EDITION (still awaiting card #2 & 3)
> Ordered my Socket 2011 gear but have not got the time to install lately.
> Installed the H100 for fun.
> Removed 3 ACER H24 Monitors
> Installed 3 Toshiba 46" 1080p HDTVs with Gaming Mode (no input lag)
> I need to get some other fans to match up; had to use the stock red 200mm for now...I'm just too busy lately.
> 
> Pics
> 
> You can see my HAF 932 Chuggin along on the bottom right with the top fans on the H-100 in push pull.
> After I settle in and make all the other changes I will post the overhaul on the Case.
> Glad to see our Club has grown leaps and bounds and all the players are still in it!!!


What Model Toshiba's are they ? the 46SL800A ? How do they go with gaming??


----------



## Blech

At first I was tripping out since they produced input lag; something I never encountered with the LG47LK520's I had in a similar configuration. Those were 60hz models and these are 120hz.
After playing around with the settings and enabling the "gaming" mode everything is perfect.
I thought these would be a tad grainy compared to the LG's but they are extremely clean come to find out. I couldn't be happier since my local shop broke a deal for under $700 a unit.
Although I do build quite a few Eyefinity rigs a year for friends and use them for a source for screens I am still happy with the pricing.


----------



## DarkHollow

Ok, QUICK!!! I need a CHEAP way to lift the rad into the top area (covered by the plastic in the HAF X) and it needs to move about an inch so I can get these cheaper (much cheaper) TFC fans that are 55mm. I was thinking maybe use some Acrylic I have left and (unfortunately) chop the stock brackets and make some acrylic pieces to extend from the sides of the rad (2 layers of Acrylic) and use a bolt and some rubber feed (hardware store less than say $10. basically..... this:










The gray would be the bolt/nut and or feet to support it in the "ledge" up there and the acrylic would have just two holes for M4 bolts one to the rad and one for the ~inch of rad lift. I cant think of an easier way to do it.

EDIT: Actually looking at it now, maybe instead of having it sit on there actually make 4 holes and bolt it in place from the inside....


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ nice set up...do you like the 4 x 140mm fans over the 1x230mm fan for the side panel? I'm sure it moves quite a bit of air?


In terms of air flow, I love it. In terms of dust flow, not so much. Just realized that pic still has the 230 on top which is now two more red sickleflows waiting for a 360 radiator. It's not where I want it to be at the moment, but I'm my own worst critic. Glad you like it and ty. Should be a fun project to wrap up.


----------



## Ceadderman

@Blech... I'm comin to your house, bonk you over the head, an nicking off with your monitors Mate.









@DarkHollow... Ummm still need help or you got it figgered out?









@Anachronist... That's what they make DEMCiFlex filters for.


















~Ceadder


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Anachronist... That's what they make DEMCiFlex filters for.


Oh god yes. Best investment I made.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Blech... I'm comin to your house, bonk you over the head, an nicking off with your monitors Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DarkHollow... Ummm still need help or you got it figgered out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Anachronist... That's what they make DEMCiFlex filters for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hopefully it gets better with a new side window panel and some of those guys going on a push/pull radiator setup. Looking at an xspc package or something similar for a decent setup for around $200 for CPU block and room to expand later.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Hopefully it gets better with a new side window panel and some of those guys going on a push/pull radiator setup. Looking at an xspc package or something similar for a decent setup for around $200 for CPU block and room to expand later.


I used an EK kit and it's a great starting point. The tubing is a good size for a CPU only or CPU + GPU loop, and the pump will handle 1 or 2 blocks no problem. I upgraded all my components (except the radiator) eventually, but it was a really good starting point.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> I used an EK kit and it's a great starting point. The tubing is a good size for a CPU only or CPU + GPU loop, and the pump will handle 1 or 2 blocks no problem. I upgraded all my components (except the radiator) eventually, but it was a really good starting point.


Money is king at this point unfortunately. I spent 950 on where it is now, which I think is pretty good. However, with the things I'm looking at, that's about to double or more. The rasa 360 kit isn't quite what I want, but the price starts going up exponentially when I piece it together myself. I was probably going to buy that kit and a different CPU block. It'll be my first adventure into liquid..looking forward to it.

Also forgot to mention I wanted to remove or replace those blue leds on that ram fan..it's cramping my style.

And if anyone knows where I can get the amd edition window minus the decal, or if the decal comes off of that without too much trouble, for a reasonable price,I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> I used an EK kit and it's a great starting point. The tubing is a good size for a CPU only or CPU + GPU loop, and the pump will handle 1 or 2 blocks no problem. I upgraded all my components (except the radiator) eventually, but it was a really good starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> Money is king at this point unfortunately. I spent 950 on where it is now, which I think is pretty good. However, with the things I'm looking at, that's about to double or more. The rasa 360 kit isn't quite what I want, but the price starts going up exponentially when I piece it together myself. I was probably going to buy that kit and a different CPU block. It'll be my first adventure into liquid..looking forward to it.
> 
> Also forgot to mention I wanted to remove or replace those blue leds on that ram fan..it's cramping my style.
> 
> And if anyone knows where I can get the amd edition window minus the decal, or if the decal comes off of that without too much trouble, for a reasonable price,I'd greatly appreciate it.
Click to expand...

You can get the EK kits for a bit more but it comes with Comps not Barbs, a legitimate Pump and Reservoir and Materkleer tubing. The RASA kit is very nice for what it is buy comes with a Bay Pump/Res that is known to be rubbish imho. So if you're going after a kit form, I would recommend the EK kit. PPCs' has the best deal on those I think.









~Ceadder


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*


Wow thats amazing.


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @DWSR... I jeally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Archangel, you might consider moving your HDD down 2 slots. It's not getting any reliable airflow with that Noctua blowing underneath it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Makes sense to me. I'll give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikassridec2*
> 
> anybody got any pics of a 3,5 memory card reader installed on the haf x ?


I do. I'll send pics.

- Archangel


----------



## Nebacanezer

Is your right TV sitting on top of your 932?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Well my 932 advanced just got delivered. Now this is a nice case. It has so many more options than my FT-02. There are actually a few different ways that I can set everything up and I can't decide. I want to use two Antec Kuhler 620s on my video cards and an H60 on my cpu. Now I could leave the psu at the bottom and mount one 620 rad in the empty fan slot at the bottom, the other in the back of the case, and the H60 rad on one of the top slots. That sounds like a good option but I have a wood floor and have to worry about the psu sucking up dust and the psu stand does look a little restrictive. Then there is option #2. I could move the psu onto the top and have both 620 rads at the bottom of the case and the H60 rad on the back. The downside to that is that I have both of my GTX480s dumping hot air into the case and into the psu. Even still it sounds like the lesser of two evils. Decision, decisions...


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Blech... I'm comin to your house, bonk you over the head, an nicking off with your monitors Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DarkHollow... Ummm still need help or you got it figgered out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Anachronist... That's what they make DEMCiFlex filters for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well, I decided to pass on the TFC fans, too much work when the deltas are the same price and since I am so sick and tired of the rattling and weird sounds the fans are making. I picked up 6 of the Delta FFB1212EH fans. Started at $16 a fan till taxes and shipping were added, after all that they were ~$21 a fan. Not too bad TBH since next cheapest was $26 a fan + shipping (and possibly taxes) I had just ordered the Sentry Mix to run them because it was on sale for 20% off AKA $7.40 off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Well my 932 advanced just got delivered. Now this is a nice case. It has so many more options than my FT-02. There are actually a few different ways that I can set everything up and I can't decide. I want to use two Antec Kuhler 620s on my video cards and an H60 on my cpu. Now I could leave the psu at the bottom and mount one 620 rad in the empty fan slot at the bottom, the other in the back of the case, and the H60 rad on one of the top slots. That sounds like a good option but I have a wood floor and have to worry about the psu sucking up dust and the psu stand does look a little restrictive. Then there is option #2. I could move the psu onto the top and have both 620 rads at the bottom of the case and the H60 rad on the back. The downside to that is that I have both of my GTX480s dumping hot air into the case and into the psu. Even still it sounds like the lesser of two evils. Decision, decisions...


Wooooooo!!! GTX 480 FTW, I have mine on water, pretty dang good only OCs to 900 Core though


----------



## Blech

"Is your right TV sitting on top of your 932?"

No. Until my brother in Law finsihes the elaborate French Cleats we are making for the wall behind where I am sitting in the picture I am using utility grate style shelves.
for $19 they were are actually a great find. They fit a Full tower quite nicely. they other on the left usually has my Alien on it but I am in the middle of deciding what I want to do with that older rig so I removed it.


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow thats amazing.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Blech... I'm comin to your house, bonk you over the head, an nicking off with your monitors Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I do sometimes worry about people knowing I have a set up like this!

Caedder; So nice to see you are still here!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Blech... I'm comin to your house, bonk you over the head, an nicking off with your monitors Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do sometimes worry about people knowing I have a set up like this!
> 
> Caedder; So nice to see you are still here!
Click to expand...









I feel ya. I'm the same way about the systems here. Got too many in the same house and not all of them mine.









Thanks Blech, glad to see you're still around too.









~Ceadder


----------



## swarm87

can i join now?


----------



## Ceadderman

Well, what do you guys think?










Spoiler: C.A.K.3 Systems presents...







































































~$1300 for a *complete* system

Limited Edition HAF 922 Blue
FX-8120
ASUS M5A99X EVO
XFX Core R7770 Ghost
16GB GSkill Ripjaw Z 1600 Series RAM
Corsair HX850w
Window 7 Home Premium 64bit
2TB Hitachi Deskstar 7200 SATA3
Viewsonic VA2033-LED
APEVIA DVi cable
ASUS DRW-24B3L ODD
Rosewill USB 2.0 Interal 3.5" All in 1 Device

*Now you really can haz C.A.K.3.*










~Ceadder


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Excuse the wiring, I'll be swapping out a few of the fans soon enough.


----------



## TenshiPL

2 x Antec Kuhler? 920/620?

Looks good.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah, thats two Antec Kuhler 620s. They work shockingly well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Really?









I know my pictures suck but not a single comment on the system?


















~Ceadder


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I didn't even see the click to show part. It looks very nice. Which version is that exactly?

I have to ask, what made you go with a 7770?


----------



## Fultonloyn

Just got my new HAF X 932 Advanced. Plenty of room. good airflow. Couldnt be happier









Better pics to come soon and more mods. H100 is the next thing up on my list.

Also, going to replace that floor fan with a different one. That one is so damn loud!

Add me please!


----------



## raisethe3

Ceadderman, beautiful rig! I am surprised you had a window on your side-panel. Looks really cool! +1


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

These 200mm fans really aren't the greatest aren't the greatest fans in the world. I'm thinking about picking up a silverstone AP-181 to pop into the front.


----------



## Ceadderman

The 200s' are a little stronger than you think. The difference is the 120s' are more focused and the 200s' are more of an area fan. It all depends on what you want to do with the fan as to how good/bad they perform. Some 120s' are great Radiator fans while others are not. If you ever find yourself with a 200mm Radiator these fans should do a hell of a job pushing air through it. While more FPI(Fins per Inch) would render them almost pointless and require fans with higher RPM.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I didn't even see the click to show part. It looks very nice. Which version is that exactly?
> 
> I have to ask, what made you go with a 7770?


It's a budget rendering system. The Client wanted something more modern than what she's running but didn't have all the money in the world to sink into it right now. So we went with the FX-8120 and with the 850w PSU the system should be incredibly stable for what she wants to do with it. If she's happy with the 7770 she won't upgrade but it wouldn't surprise me if she wanted something with a little more kick(GPU) next year.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my pictures suck but not a single comment on the system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I cannot see the pics boss man.. I am not sure why though


----------



## AlexNJ

The pieces of wood are wood shims in a quick fix since the bottom of the case was sinking into the carpet and the PSU wasn't getting air.

also how to I join the club in my sig?


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just thought I would leave this here:
> AP-15: 28 dBA - 57 cfm - (55,000 hours expected) - $15.95
> YT D12SL-12: 28 dBA - 47 cfm - (unknown) - $3.60
> YT D12SM-12: 33 dBA - 70 cfm - (unknown) - $3.60
> YT D12SH-12: 40 dBA - 88 cfm - (unknown) - $3.85
> CM Sickleflow R4: 19 dBA - 70 cfm (50,000 hours expected) - $7.99
> CM Excalibur R4 (low): 13 dBA - 26.4 cfm (unknown) - $13.52
> CM Excalibur R4 (high): 30 dBA - 85.6 cfm (unknown) - $13.52
> COUGAR CF-V12H: 18 dBA - 60.4 cfm (300,000 hours expected) - $13.99
> COUGAR CF-V12HP: 18 dBA - 70.5 cfm (300,000 hours expected) - $16.99
> *Calculation: (CFM / dBA / Price [in cents]) x 1000*
> AP-15: *1.27*
> YT D12SL-12: *4.66*
> YT D12SM-12: *5.89*
> YT D12SH-12: *5.71*
> CM Sickleflow R4: *4.61*
> CM Excalibur R4 (low): *1.50*
> CM Excalibur R4 (high): *2.11*
> COUGAR CF-V12H: *2.40*
> COUGAR CF-V12HP: *2.31*
> The Yate Loons' YT D12SM-12 wins with an astounding 5.89 cfm/dBA/Price ratio, followed by the other YT's which is in turn followed by the Sickleflow. Coming in dead last (even below the Excalibur at lowest settings) is the AP-15.
> At least the COUGAR's 'meh' score was backed by a very impressive life expectancy, and the Excalibur has removable blades to kinda justify their cost. But those are not numbers I can fairly compare.
> If anyone finds info on static pressure and life expectancy of all the fans listed, I'll redo the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, reading you loud and clear Ceadderman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way Ceadderman, that's *13.3* YT D12SM-12s for *3* AP-15s, not 11... With bulk pricing, *16.2* YT's for 3 AP-15s )


Are we to understand that these are objectively tested, true values and not garnered from company websites?


----------



## kevindd992002

What size are the "protruding metal pieces" of the HDD caddies in the HDD bay of the HAF922?

I'm planning on using motherboard standoffs (m3 male to m3 female) in converting a 2.5" SSD to 3.5" and use the HDD caddies but I'm worried if those protruding metal pieces are M3 or 6/32 (as they are originally for 3.5" HDDs)?

Any ideas on the size?


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Are we to understand that these are objectively tested, true values and not garnered from company websites?


Should I replace the rear fan and add a 2nd 200 MM Fan for the side pannel on the haf 922


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> I also had alignment issues when i got my X. I was changing over from a 932. I have never seen anything like this before, whether it was a cheap case or a more high end one and whether it was a 10$ exp card or a 1000$ card. I RMAd the case after providing pictures to the seller and they exchanged it for me but i must say that although the second case was better it was still off.
> It's worst with x1 cards. I have a TV tuner and for a while it was not being detected upon boot-up, so i had to shut down and wiggle and even bend the card bracket and try and get it to sit good enough for it to get detected. In hind sight i should have not settled for this second case. I didn't even think of using washers. In my mind i was like "isn't ATX a standard? aren't all the different distances and measurements supposed to be compatible and equal across all products?". I will be water cooling my system soon and might try some washers and see how it goes, if i'm in the mood to rip out the mobo.
> So bad batch? Quality control? Fine. It just sucks though., when i was working in a 15$ case a while back and everything fit so well that even Mike Holmes couldn't have made it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the mobo in my 932


oh jesus, then bend the metal brackets of your cards a bit. i dont have any problems with my haf.x, everything fits perfect.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> oh jesus, then bend the metal brackets of your cards a bit. i dont have any problems with my haf.x, everything fits perfect.










A bit? Dude thats pretty bad.


----------



## justanewguy

you can de-attach every bracket from any card, then its easy. just remove 1-2 screws and bend it a bit.
but its def no reason and a bit pathetic to moan about a tower just because he is unable to bend a simple metal bracket


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> you can de-attach every bracket from any card, then its easy. just remove 1-2 screws and bend it a bit.
> but its def no reason and a bit pathetic to moan about a tower just because he is unable to bend a simple metal bracket










Yeah, thats just what I would want to do with a new $400 video card just to make it fit into a faulty case. It would also need the hell of a bend on something thats not a half hight card.


----------



## justanewguy

it was so easy when i did that with my tv card that i dont even used tools and it was a thick and strong metal
so please dont try to argue. its easy and it dont even matter which kind of hardware is using a metal bracket.

you can remove 1-2 screws and take the metal bracket off. then bend it. seriously where is the problem, its just a 2-3mm bending

you are bending metal, not the card itself....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm not the one arguing and calling people pathetic. Calm down man.

I've had to bend a pci bracket in the past as well. Did you see how off that card was when fully seated into the pci slot? With a video card for example you can't bend anything below the screw on the top dvi slot. That would be the hell of a bend and its something that you shouldn't have to do to begin with. Its a defect. I would return the case over something like that.

I love the fanboys who will defend a product that they own to the death.

Oh yeah, not that bad.


----------



## justanewguy

first of all i called the situation pathetic and you are calling me a fanboy?!
very mature

i also dont defend it because i own it, its just that you can solve every problem


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What size are the "protruding metal pieces" of the HDD caddies in the HDD bay of the HAF922?
> 
> I'm planning on using motherboard standoffs (m3 male to m3 female) in converting a 2.5" SSD to 3.5" and use the HDD caddies but I'm worried if those protruding metal pieces are M3 or 6/32 (as they are originally for 3.5" HDDs)?
> 
> Any ideas on the size?


I'm not sure what you mean? The Caddies are plastic. Are you speaking of the metal buttons in them?

Also the 2.5 adapter that comes with the newer Cases are plastic as well and it fits right in the caddy. You can mount two SSD drives in it as well one on top and one below it. If you guys are looking for a SSD tray for your HA, I would definitely recommend going to CM and getting one if the price is reasonable(~$8) because these things are pretty durable. Just remember to put the bottom one in place before you attach the top one as the screws are accessed at the bottom of the first drive and the top one used the side screws to mount...

...Okay now back to your question kevindd...

M3 or 6/32... to be honest they're the same. If there is any difference in the thread pitch it's minor. One screw(probably the M3) will be looser in the seat than the other and that. CM supplies the screws in your Case packs. They used to have flanges on the head of the screws but this last batch I just dealt with didn't have them. Which is too bad really because the flange helps keep those buggers from dropping out of my fingers and getting lost on the floor where I step on them in the middle of the night.









Hope I answered your questions.









NOW... As far as the bending of backplate of any card to make it fit a case. Yes you most certainly can. I've made some cards fit cases that probably should have just been sent back. The point here that is lost, is that you shouldn't have to. The HAF X isn't a low rent case. If you spend ~$200 on a case you expect it to do what it was intended to do right out of the box. Sure you can just bend the back plate a little but you shouldn't have to and I don't recommend that people do this because if you have a warranty issue with your card(s), the manufacturer can refuse to warranty it as it has been altered and as far as they are concerned altered is damaged. It's just best to deal with the Case. If you have a fabricators shop in your area(if you don't have the equipment) you can take it there have them drill out the rivets and re-rivet the back panel so that it's seated properly. A lot of the issue, I would think was that at the time of fabrication one or more of the rivets went in loose and the back panel shifted. Easily fixed and not by messing with the back plate of your Graphics and Audio Devices.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean? The Caddies are plastic. Are you speaking of the metal buttons in them?
> Also the 2.5 adapter that comes with the newer Cases are plastic as well and it fits right in the caddy. You can mount two SSD drives in it as well one on top and one below it. If you guys are looking for a SSD tray for your HA, I would definitely recommend going to CM and getting one if the price is reasonable(~$8) because these things are pretty durable. Just remember to put the bottom one in place before you attach the top one as the screws are accessed at the bottom of the first drive and the top one used the side screws to mount...
> ...Okay now back to your question kevindd...
> M3 or 6/32... to be honest they're the same. If there is any difference in the thread pitch it's minor. One screw(probably the M3) will be looser in the seat than the other and that. CM supplies the screws in your Case packs. They used to have flanges on the head of the screws but this last batch I just dealt with didn't have them. Which is too bad really because the flange helps keep those buggers from dropping out of my fingers and getting lost on the floor where I step on them in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I answered your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW... As far as the bending of backplate of any card to make it fit a case. Yes you most certainly can. I've made some cards fit cases that probably should have just been sent back. The point here that is lost, is that you shouldn't have to. The HAF X isn't a low rent case. If you spend ~$200 on a case you expect it to do what it was intended to do right out of the box. Sure you can just bend the back plate a little but you shouldn't have to and I don't recommend that people do this because if you have a warranty issue with your card(s), the manufacturer can refuse to warranty it as it has been altered and as far as they are concerned altered is damaged. It's just best to deal with the Case. If you have a fabricators shop in your area(if you don't have the equipment) you can take it there have them drill out the rivets and re-rivet the back panel so that it's seated properly. A lot of the issue, I would think was that at the time of fabrication one or more of the rivets went in loose and the back panel shifted. Easily fixed and not by messing with the back plate of your Graphics and Audio Devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The metal I am referring to are the small pieces of metals that "stuck" in the threads of HDDs themselves?

And my HAF922 did come with plastic caddies for 3.5" HDDs only which is why I will be using standoffs for my 2.5" SSD.
SSDs thread are M3 so a 6/32 male standoff would not fit in it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean? The Caddies are plastic. Are you speaking of the metal buttons in them?
> Also the 2.5 adapter that comes with the newer Cases are plastic as well and it fits right in the caddy. You can mount two SSD drives in it as well one on top and one below it. If you guys are looking for a SSD tray for your HA, I would definitely recommend going to CM and getting one if the price is reasonable(~$8) because these things are pretty durable. Just remember to put the bottom one in place before you attach the top one as the screws are accessed at the bottom of the first drive and the top one used the side screws to mount...
> ...Okay now back to your question kevindd...
> M3 or 6/32... to be honest they're the same. If there is any difference in the thread pitch it's minor. One screw(probably the M3) will be looser in the seat than the other and that. CM supplies the screws in your Case packs. They used to have flanges on the head of the screws but this last batch I just dealt with didn't have them. Which is too bad really because the flange helps keep those buggers from dropping out of my fingers and getting lost on the floor where I step on them in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I answered your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW... As far as the bending of backplate of any card to make it fit a case. Yes you most certainly can. I've made some cards fit cases that probably should have just been sent back. The point here that is lost, is that you shouldn't have to. The HAF X isn't a low rent case. If you spend ~$200 on a case you expect it to do what it was intended to do right out of the box. Sure you can just bend the back plate a little but you shouldn't have to and I don't recommend that people do this because if you have a warranty issue with your card(s), the manufacturer can refuse to warranty it as it has been altered and as far as they are concerned altered is damaged. It's just best to deal with the Case. If you have a fabricators shop in your area(if you don't have the equipment) you can take it there have them drill out the rivets and re-rivet the back panel so that it's seated properly. A lot of the issue, I would think was that at the time of fabrication one or more of the rivets went in loose and the back panel shifted. Easily fixed and not by messing with the back plate of your Graphics and Audio Devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal I am referring to are the small pieces of metals that "stuck" in the threads of HDDs themselves?
> 
> And my HAF922 did come with plastic caddies for 3.5" HDDs only which is why I will be using standoffs for my 2.5" SSD.
> SSDs thread are M3 so a 6/32 male standoff would not fit in it.
Click to expand...

You mean the non threaded buttons right? I apologize if I'm being obtuse. Maybe a pic would help?

Yeah you can put M3 into 6-32 but not the other way round. I believe the small button screws(w/o the flange) are M3 cause I've used them to mount my ODD and my Fan Controller in my system as well as for the 922 and other systems I've put together. I'm not 100% on this. I need to get a new pitch guage. I don't know where mine got off to but I had it for a lot of years so it's probably time to replace it anyway. Now you watch I'll buy a new one an *poof* the old one shows up on my table.











Spoiler: Are these what you're referring to?









If you were talking about the non threaded button shanks, those are approximately 3mm in length. I just grabbed one of my caddies out and used the trusty Staedtler compass in my drafting kit to get the measurement. The full unit is ~7mm in length including the rubber grommet.

~Ceadder


----------



## quick death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my pictures suck but not a single comment on the system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cedderman dont feel so bad no one said anything about my rig either lol


----------



## Fultonloyn

Considering a H100 with 4 Cougar Vortex fans. All going into my HAF X 932 Advanced.

Anyone have this same setup? If so, how does it perform? Reviews tend to suggest a little noise, but overall the best you could do next to a custom loop. In case anyone is curious, I am currently running the
Xigmatek Dark Knight on my CPU.

Opinions? Suggestions? Thoughts? All are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## justanewguy

well your choice isnt bad at all but its not on the same level as a high end air cooler compared to performance/noise.

these closed loop systems are much louder if you want to reach the same results like you can with an air cooler


----------



## Fultonloyn

what would be your personal pick for "high end" air cooling?


----------



## justanewguy

i would recommend the Silver Arrow due to the great fans that comes with.
dont forget to check out the D14 or the Phantek or ....the list is too long


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> what would be your personal pick for "high end" air cooling?


I would recommend Noctua DH14 or Prolimatech Megahelms.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

The DH14 is pretty much the mother of all air coolers. I went with the EVGA superclock, which does tremendously well for its $50 price point, but I'll be retiring that shortly.

I have a horrible time arguing with myself over upgrades. "Well, this decent air cooler is $50, but for $50 more I can get the H100, but for $50 more I can start a custom loop, for $50 more.."

It's a vicious cycle.









Or the ever popular "Well I can buy X right now...or I can wait till Y comes out and X drops in price.." then justify buying Y instead. I'd suggest just sucking it up, getting what's in your price range and well reviewed, and own the decision. YMMV.

I'm working on some fine tuning on re-painting my case and such so my time on here is limited...I'll work back through and try to give some positive/constructive thoughts to everyone since my last post.

And will provide pictures as well...trying to do some documentation as I do things step by step.

Also still looking for advice on an OEM window for the 932...I want the AMD edition without the decal, which was at one point a manufactured part...or if I can't find that, I'd do the AMD window if the decal came off the window without much incident. Thanks in advance if you have any insight! Back to the tape, paint, and rivet gun..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> The DH14 is pretty much the mother of all air coolers. I went with the EVGA superclock, which does tremendously well for its $50 price point, but I'll be retiring that shortly.
> 
> I have a horrible time arguing with myself over upgrades. "Well, this decent air cooler is $50, but for $50 more I can get the H100, but for $50 more I can start a custom loop, for $50 more.."
> 
> It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the ever popular "Well I can buy X right now...or I can wait till Y comes out and X drops in price.." then justify buying Y instead. I'd suggest just sucking it up, getting what's in your price range and well reviewed, and own the decision. YMMV.
> 
> I'm working on some fine tuning on re-painting my case and such so my time on here is limited...I'll work back through and try to give some positive/constructive thoughts to everyone since my last post.
> 
> And will provide pictures as well...trying to do some documentation as I do things step by step.
> 
> Also still looking for advice on an OEM window for the 932...I want the AMD edition without the decal, which was at one point a manufactured part...or if I can't find that, I'd do the AMD window if the decal came off the window without much incident. Thanks in advance if you have any insight! Back to the tape, paint, and rivet gun..


You gonna sell your EVGA cooler? I ask in case I can't get these temps on this FX-8120 worked out. I've started RMA process on it but in case these temps end up being normal(I doubt they are) lookin for something fairly reasonable to put on it. I would think the Stock Cooler should be sufficient but...









As far as a stock door, CM generally has the bare windowed door available at a reasonable price. That's the one I would recommend if you didn't want to mod a sizable piece of plexi to your case.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

I will definitely look into the Dh-14. So basically, in popular opinion, that's the most efficient cooling available without building your own loop?

Also looking into getting some different fans for my 932. Right now, I am using the stock fans plus a 120mm in the floor from another build. Any suggestions? Couger? Scythe?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I really like these self contained liquid coolers. I'll never go back to a massive heatsink hanging off of my motherboard. My H60 outperformed the Venomous X that I was using for a little while just before it.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'll never go back to a massive heatsink hanging off of my motherboard.


+1


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'll never go back to a massive heatsink hanging off of my motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> +2


What kind of temps are you getting @ 4.1 mhz with your push/pull h100?


----------



## n3gr0

Add me guys!!, this is mine



i hope you like it, and sorry for my poor english:thumb:


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I have a horrible time arguing with myself over upgrades. "Well, this decent air cooler is $50, but for $50 more I can get the H100, but for $50 more I can start a custom loop, for $50 more.."
> It's a vicious cycle. quote]
> Your not alone....


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You gonna sell your EVGA cooler? I ask in case I can't get these temps on this FX-8120 worked out. I've started RMA process on it but in case these temps end up being normal(I doubt they are) lookin for something fairly reasonable to put on it. I would think the Stock Cooler should be sufficient but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


What kind of temps? im getting around 16-18*c at Idle up to around 48* running prime 95 with a clock of 3.89 GHZ on a stock cooler


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting @ 4.1 mhz with your push/pull h100?


55C maxed with ambient at ~25C. NB is also at 2700 with all ram slots full, so the poor chip is being pushed as hard as it can be. The H100 is intake.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 55C maxed with ambient at ~24C. NB is also at 2700 with all ram slots full, so the poor chip is being pushed as hard as it can be. The H100 is intake.


yeah looks like it haha. i have the Kingston Hyper X series so my memory still has some head room the work with.

With my Xig the highest temp Ive had was 75c. This is air so I consider that to be pretty okay for a 4.01 mhz OC. I assume with an H100 and both push and pull on it i could see MUCH lower temps!

Still trying to weight the pros and cons of a H100 with cougars or a NH-D14...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You mean the non threaded buttons right? I apologize if I'm being obtuse. Maybe a pic would help?
> Yeah you can put M3 into 6-32 but not the other way round. I believe the small button screws(w/o the flange) are M3 cause I've used them to mount my ODD and my Fan Controller in my system as well as for the 922 and other systems I've put together. I'm not 100% on this. I need to get a new pitch guage. I don't know where mine got off to but I had it for a lot of years so it's probably time to replace it anyway. Now you watch I'll buy a new one an *poof* the old one shows up on my table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Are these what you're referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were talking about the non threaded button shanks, those are approximately 3mm in length. I just grabbed one of my caddies out and used the trusty Staedtler compass in my drafting kit to get the measurement. The full unit is ~7mm in length including the rubber grommet.
> ~Ceadder


Those are exactly what I mean







Thanks for those pictures. So those non-threaded button shanks can fit an M3 thread?


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^Should fit any std HDD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You gonna sell your EVGA cooler? I ask in case I can't get these temps on this FX-8120 worked out. I've started RMA process on it but in case these temps end up being normal(I doubt they are) lookin for something fairly reasonable to put on it. I would think the Stock Cooler should be sufficient but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of temps? im getting around 16-18*c at Idle up to around 48* running prime 95 with a clock of 3.89 GHZ on a stock cooler
Click to expand...

Try 60c + using [email protected] as my stressor. And not even Clockin the system.









I removed the stock TIM and put Shin Etsu G751 on it and it's averaging 30c @ Idle. Start the v7 Client and BAM! 30c to 60c in ~5minutes flat and will keep climbing til the CPU burns up in flames. Running latest BIOS on this board as well. I think there are air bubbles in the coating. Soon as I remove this CPU, I'll get some pics of it. I just haven't done so yet because the less handling of it the better til it's time to ship it back to AMD.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ^^^Should fit any std HDD.


Which means they are M3 in size?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> yeah looks like it haha. i have the Kingston Hyper X series so my memory still has some head room the work with.
> With my Xig the highest temp Ive had was 75c. This is air so I consider that to be pretty okay for a 4.01 mhz OC. I assume with an H100 and both push and pull on it i could see MUCH lower temps!
> Still trying to weight the pros and cons of a H100 with cougars or a NH-D14...


clc = not even worth to think about. ask them how loud their coolers are when the chip is under load *cough*
air = silent and efficient, no clc is getting near a D14 or Silver Arrow compared to performance/noise


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> yeah looks like it haha. i have the Kingston Hyper X series so my memory still has some head room the work with.
> With my Xig the highest temp Ive had was 75c. This is air so I consider that to be pretty okay for a 4.01 mhz OC. I assume with an H100 and both push and pull on it i could see MUCH lower temps!
> Still trying to weight the pros and cons of a H100 with cougars or a NH-D14...
> 
> 
> 
> clc = not even worth to think about. ask them how loud their coolers are when the chip is under load *cough*
> air = silent and efficient, no clc is getting near a D14 or Silver Arrow compared to performance/noise
Click to expand...

Actually my H50 did pretty well and was reasonably quiet too. Of course I modded it a bit by lapping the cooling plate and adding a pair of Yate Loon High Speed silents to it but w/o us H50 guys doing that Corsair may never have added another fan to the later models. You'd be surprised how good those coolers are for people who are considering water cooling but don't know if they should dive right into it. Testing the waters or in Reapers case keep things simple for his Wife while he's on Deployment.









~Ceadder


----------



## justanewguy

i have to admit that you are right in case of "i want water cooling but i dont wanna care about it"


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> clc = not even worth to think about. ask them how loud their coolers are when the chip is under load *cough*
> air = silent and efficient, no clc is getting near a D14 or Silver Arrow compared to performance/noise


Its not like you can't replace the fans on those liquid coolers. With the same fans my little H60 outperformed the Venomous X that I was using beforehand. I have my doubts that a D14 outperforms an H100 when using the same fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually my H50 did pretty well and was reasonably quiet too. Of course I modded it a bit by lapping the cooling plate and adding a pair of Yate Loon High Speed silents to it but w/o us H50 guys doing that Corsair may never have added another fan to the later models. You'd be surprised how good those coolers are for people who are considering water cooling but don't know if they should dive right into it. Testing the waters or in Reapers case keep things simple for his Wife while he's on Deployment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


My H50 performed as good as my old True black when using the same yate loons that were on the true. Those are great little coolers.

I think that those little coolers are made to compete with normal air cooler which they do very well.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Its not like you can't replace the fans on those liquid coolers. With the same fans my little H60 outperformed the Venomous X that I was using beforehand. I have my doubts that a D14 outperforms an H100 when using the same fans.
> My H50 performed as good as my old True black when using the same yate loons that were on the true. Those are great little coolers.
> I think that those little coolers are made to compete with normal air cooler which they do very well.


I would really like to put a push/pull of cougar vortex fans on the H100. I'm really not looking for a custom loop just yet. Just the next best thing to it. Lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> I would really like to put a push/pull of cougar vortex fans on the H100. I'm really not looking for a custom loop just yet. Just the next best thing to it. Lol


H100 is the way to go, I am using it now instead of my Custom loop. Keep in mind you will get good temps but I see a pretty big drop in temps at higher clock speeds on my CPU with a custom loop. I think your setup will look really clean with with an H100 (it is easy enough for my wife to spray out and clean) so it is almost fire and forget. My custom loop would be a bit of a pain for my wife to clean since the USG has decided I need to be deployed more than the avg, I had to take out the custom loop

[/URL


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> H100 is the way to go, I am using it now instead of my Custom loop. Keep in mind you will get good temps but I see a pretty big drop in temps at higher clock speeds on my CPU with a custom loop. I think your setup will look really clean with with an H100 (it is easy enough for my wife to spray out and clean) so it is almost fire and forget. My custom loop would be a bit of a pain for my wife to clean since the USG has decided I need to be deployed more than the avg, I had to take out the custom loop
> [/URL


The only downside I can really see is the noise. With those vortex fans though, the only noise should be from the CPU block. So I will tolerate a little noise for a substantial drop in temp.

I run about 75c at load currently.


----------



## Anachronist

Yeah, I was probably looking to sell my EVGA Superclock..as much as I enjoy it. However, if that was an implication that you were interested in buying it off me..I have absolutely no objection to it and am totally willing, I just don't have a good timeframe as to when I'd be able to part with it. It would be in the next week or two at the latest. If you'd be willing to wait, that's fine by me. It's only a month or so old...I can check invoice date and all that jazz if you're interested.

As far as the OEM window panel, CM's site doesn't list it and if I find any old links it says product not found. If you have one that I haven't seen, I'd appreciate it. Only place I've found the windowed panel is performance PCs for 50+ with shipping...or ebay / CM europe...both of those have exorbitant shipping.


----------



## KyadCK

Got me a couple nice toys









The FC-3 is really nice, and its cool being able to drop in and use my old 40/80GB hdds without having to dedicate them to the computer. Will make recovering data for people easier too!











Didn't mess up my wiring too bad either.

Sorry for the very horrid quality, not only was it taken with my Inspire, but there's no camera drivers for the ICS ROM I'm using


----------



## Ninethourpm

@ Ceadder

I hope mine doesnt start running that hot when its 75* inside instead of 60*-65*(on floor). I guess ill try to get watercooling before summer gets here.

BTW how accurate is coretemp? and how do i change TjMax? I read i need it at 100*c to get accurate readings.


----------



## Einjoh

Should I buy rivets and a rivet gun to paint the inside of my HAF 932, or should I let it stay together and hope I will catch all the white/grey corners?
All input appreciated!

-Einjoh


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


What Fan controller is that?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thats a Lamptron FC-3.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> What Fan controller is that?


It's

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8745/bus-183/Lamptron_High_Wattage_4_Channel_Rheobus_-_Black_FC-3.html?tl=g47c17s286


----------



## Ninethourpm

what i did on my 922 was took off both sides, Front panel and top i/o. removed all fans, caddies ETC. Taped off everything that was already painted. scruffed the bare metal with scotchbrite pads. 1 coat rustoleum self etching primer (grey), 1 coat of black rustoleum primer, and finished it off with 2 coats of semi gloss black rustoleum. Looks good to me.


----------



## quick death

well i was tired of mine being black and white so i repainted it lol sorry about the crappy pics they are from my phone


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats a Lamptron FC-3.


Thanks! That thing is dead sexy


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

It does fit the case very well. I love my FC-4, its been very reliable.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> @ Ceadder
> 
> I hope mine doesnt start running that hot when its 75* inside instead of 60*-65*(on floor). I guess ill try to get watercooling before summer gets here.
> 
> BTW how accurate is coretemp? and how do i change TjMax? I read i need it at 100*c to get accurate readings.


This is my first FX CPU and with the heat issue I haven't been able to play with it as much as I would like. I stress stock settings before I ever stress clocks.









Your CPU shouldn't get near that hot even @75F(I'm assuming u mean Fahrenheit), I'd say that Coretemp is reasonably accurate considering the M5A99X EVO alerted me quite quickly to the temperature spike. Soon as it it 65c it flashed on the screen that CPU was having an issue, I shut down my Stress test and checked settings to make sure I hadn't set it up wrong and tried again with the Probe II open to watch the temps. It's pretty much the coating at fault here. I'll be posting some pics on my FX-8120 thread here pretty soon. You really can't tell from them due to having run the CPU and cleaned it prior to shipping but the coating doesn't look normal. I have a 945 BNIB layin around here someplace that I can post for comparison though. That might shed some light on what I was going through. AMD didn't even question it, they had me ship the chip to them and it should be there by Friday. So I expect to have the replacement CPU in about a week. They are pretty good on turn around times from my experience.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> Should I buy rivets and a rivet gun to paint the inside of my HAF 932, or should I let it stay together and hope I will catch all the white/grey corners?
> All input appreciated!
> 
> -Einjoh


You don't have to take the Case apart but if you do, make sure to tape off any flanges that will make contact with another painted surface and won't be seen when the case is re-assembled. Also make sure to allow for plenty of drying time to allow the paint to cure. Basically don't be in a hurry. I know it's painful to go through with a slow build, but IME it's better in the long run.









I didn't disassemble my 932 when I painted it and while I don't regret it, there are times where I see a couple spots that didn't get the coverage that I would have liked when I sprayed it. Of course I did my painting at night in 50F weather in the Spring, so the temp wasn't optimal and lack of light didn't help. Still the paintjob has held up beautifully for 2 years.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> It does fit the case very well. I love my FC-4, its been very reliable.


I like the FCs' but I have to say that I'm rather impressed with the RheoSmart Controllers. My RheoSmart 3 is plodding along without a care in the world and the face of it matches the HAF grills quite nicely. I have mine camouflaged by seating it inset rather than flush to the exterior. Mostly cause my OCD goes through fits if there is anything protruding past the edges of the cover. Since my ODD is 2 years old now, I plan to mod it this summer so I can camouflage it as well.









For ~$25 though(Newegg) you really can't go wrong with the Sunbeam controllers.









~Ceadder


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thanks for the tip on the rheosmart 3. That wasn't on my radar. $20 for a three channel 30w fan controller is a steal.

I agree about the sunbeam controllers seeming like a great deal for $25, its too bad that they're so ugly.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the rheosmart 3. That wasn't on my radar. $20 for a three channel 30w fan controller is a steal.
> 
> I agree about the sunbeam controllers seeming like a great deal for $25, its too bad that they're so ugly.


Just do this an it doesn't matter how ugly a 5.25 device may be.



























I set mine inset enough to where I can put the cover over it and it looks like that's how it was intended to be from the factory.









~Ceadder


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> @ Ceadder
> I hope mine doesnt start running that hot when its 75* inside instead of 60*-65*(on floor). I guess ill try to get watercooling before summer gets here.
> BTW how accurate is coretemp? and how do i change TjMax? I read i need it at 100*c to get accurate readings.


coretemp is accurate, at least it was always for me in the past on all cpus
you also don't need to specify the tjmax since it should be detected automatically
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> Should I buy rivets and a rivet gun to paint the inside of my HAF 932, or should I let it stay together and hope I will catch all the white/grey corners?
> All input appreciated!
> -Einjoh


or just ask somewhere at a car garage to do a paintjob, costs a few bucks, they are fast and know how to do it


----------



## Thyrus

Hi guys,

Just realised that this is one of the popular HAF owners clubs.

Thought I'd join and share my rig with you.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thyrus*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Just realised that this is one of the popular HAF owners clubs.
> Thought I'd join and share my rig with you.


Nice


----------



## WarIV

10/10


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> coretemp is accurate, at least it was always for me in the past on all cpus
> you also don't need to specify the tjmax since it should be detected automatically
> or just ask somewhere at a car garage to do a paintjob, costs a few bucks, they are fast and know how to do it


I love doing stuff myself, but thanks for the input!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You don't have to take the Case apart but if you do, make sure to tape off any flanges that will make contact with another painted surface and won't be seen when the case is re-assembled. Also make sure to allow for plenty of drying time to allow the paint to cure. Basically don't be in a hurry. I know it's painful to go through with a slow build, but IME it's better in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't disassemble my 932 when I painted it and while I don't regret it, there are times where I see a couple spots that didn't get the coverage that I would have liked when I sprayed it. Of course I did my painting at night in 50F weather in the Spring, so the temp wasn't optimal and lack of light didn't help. Still the paintjob has held up beautifully for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks! Guess I'll save a couple of bucks not buying the rivet run then








(Should probably buy one soon anyway







)


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> I love doing stuff myself, but thanks for the input!
> Thanks! Guess I'll save a couple of bucks not buying the rivet run then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Should probably buy one soon anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just finished riveting mine back together after a new paint job...I don't regret doing it at all. Depends on how thorough you want to be and what you want to paint...I'd post pics but my phone is DOA at the moment. D:


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I just finished riveting mine back together after a new paint job...I don't regret doing it at all. Depends on how thorough you want to be and what you want to paint...*I'd post pics but my phone is DOA at the moment*. D:
> Not to mention after about hour 3 of trying to put it all back together I said the heck with it on cable management and broke one of my new feet's LED's off..oops. It'll get redone again...just not anytime soon. >.<


Lols, another person that suffers from not having an actual camera. Thought I was the only one.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Lols, another person that suffers from not having an actual camera. Thought I was the only one.


Nope. Everything's becoming a small computer. I refuse to buy a console for gaming anymore, and the phone on most cell phones anymore is more than sufficient for someone like me who isn't in the photography business.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Nope. Everything's becoming a small computer. I refuse to buy a console for gaming anymore, and the phone on most cell phones anymore is more than sufficient for someone like me who isn't in the photography business.


Google around for the photographer who did a fashion shoot with an iPhone 3GS. You'll be amazed.


----------



## justanewguy

gifted myself the 932 panel, the haf-x one made me sick.
also at least the possibility to add some nice TY-140´s now


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Google around for the photographer who did a fashion shoot with an iPhone 3GS. You'll be amazed.


Oh I don't doubt it. The cameras on those things are really nice. And go figure...I'm ready to drop a huge chunk of change at Newegg, and the 7970 is out of stock...sigh.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> gifted myself the 932 panel, the haf-x one made me sick.
> also at least the possibility to add some nice TY-140´s now


Congratulations.









You won't be able to mount TY-140s' on it though. More like TY-120s'.









~Ceadder


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I just finished riveting mine back together after a new paint job...I don't regret doing it at all. Depends on how thorough you want to be and what you want to paint...I'd post pics but my phone is DOA at the moment. D:
> Not to mention after about hour 3 of trying to put it all back together I said the heck with it on cable management and broke one of my new feet's LED's off..oops. It'll get redone again...just not anytime soon. >.<


Would love to see a couple of pictures when your phone is back on it's legs / when you get a camera


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> gifted myself the 932 panel, the haf-x one made me sick.
> also at least the possibility to add some nice TY-140´s now


Getting the itch for a new door...I would've gladly traded you mine for the HAF X one if I had seen it. Blah.

Also Ceadder, I'm going to have to go listen to some Joy Division now after looking at your info.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be able to mount TY-140s' on it though. More like TY-120s'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


thanks








yep i just checked the mounting on the panel.
i can add 2x TY140´s diagonally without modifications. i want it dead silent


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einjoh*
> 
> Would love to see a couple of pictures when your phone is back on it's legs / when you get a camera


I've got a few things yet to do..the case looks nice, but have to do some interior work. Getting some extension cables and need to clean up the cable management accordingly.

I think I'm going to pick up a 2600k for $235 (seems like a good deal to me) and an 1155 motherboard, and then I think liquid cooling is going to be my last step.


----------



## Anachronist

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29449 - this is the only place I can really find with that door...and it's $56 for just the stupid door. Ick. Love the door, hate the price.

Edit: contacting CM support to see if I can have any luck just for kicks. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## justanewguy

argh thats bad, kinda funny for me cause this panel is available in the CM EU Store but not in the US Store while the 932 panel that i bought was only available in the US and not in the EU...as OEM product.

here is the EU Store link, dunno where you are from:
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=932&osCsid=erma4ielt8pb9h0m8lcigm2ev6

at least i paid a ridiculous price to get it.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> argh thats bad, kinda funny for me cause this panel is available in the CM EU Store but not in the US Store while the 932 panel that i bought was only available in the US and not in the EU...as OEM product.
> here is the EU Store link, dunno where you are from:
> http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=932&osCsid=erma4ielt8pb9h0m8lcigm2ev6
> at least i paid a ridiculous price to get it.


Yeah, I have that tab open. Shipping alone is probably $50 from there.

Uploading photos since I found a camera...posting shortly.


----------



## Anachronist

Not perfect, but it'll do. Pardon the wiring. It's under construction.


----------



## Hamihamiha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> Add me guys!!, this is mine
> 
> i hope you like it, and sorry for my poor english:thumb:


Nice!
Where u buy those sleeved cables?


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamihamiha*
> 
> Nice!
> Where u buy those sleeved cables?


They appear to be these: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15348/cab-705/ModSmart_Kobra_SS_6-Pin_PCI-E_VGA_Extension_Cables_-_16_-_Black_UV_Red.html

Same ones I was looking at, actually.


----------



## justanewguy

and i thought he sleeved them by himself


----------



## n3gr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> and i thought he sleeved them by himself


not yet... there are extension cables i bought to a ebay seller, modpc -uk, but im gonna sleeving soon, and i will change the fan for the new silverstone ap141, like the new evolution strider series.

Im waitting to ordering on modpc-x all the sleeve that i need.


----------



## Anachronist

Any thoughts on the red? After letting it sit I may re-do the top black...it's too much for me.

Also have some new parts either in hand or en route...can't wait.









7970, 2600k, 1000W PSU, new RAM..among other things.


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno, I kinda like the Red. Though I'm not too keen on the back panel, but that's probably just me. If the panel hadn't had the Red X on it, I'd probably like it a whole lot more.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, I kinda like the Red. Though I'm not too keen on the back panel, but that's probably just me. If the panel hadn't had the Red X on it, I'd probably like it a whole lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah...really starting to not like that side panel either. Oh well. Now to either find a shade of paint that matches the case..or order another door..or find a good solvent to remove it.


----------



## Anachronist

It appears that soap, water, and some elbow grease will do the trick...back in an hour or two. I needed something to do today anyways.

Is it obvious that I'm a perfectionist or my own worst critic yet?


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Any thoughts on the red? After letting it sit I may re-do the top black...it's too much for me.
> Also have some new parts either in hand or en route...can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7970, 2600k, 1000W PSU, new RAM..among other things.


The red is a tad overdone. I second Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, I kinda like the Red. Though I'm not too keen on the back panel, but that's probably just me. If the panel hadn't had the Red X on it, I'd probably like it a whole lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...really starting to not like that side panel either. Oh well. Now to either find a shade of paint that matches the case..or order another door..or find a good solvent to remove it.
Click to expand...

You could go to any Automotive Parts shop and get a can of 3M Road and Tar remover and try that. It's 3M's acetone formula and one that I always recommend for getting stubborn stains(road paint) off paint. Considering the paint you applied probably hasn't got any kind of clear coat on it, it should come right off. Don't let it sit too long and do a small part to test it on the powder coated surface. I don't believe that it will damage the PC of the 932 but you never know.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

I let the side panel soak in warm water in the tub with some regular soap for a little bit and just took a kitchen sponge with an abrasive side and scrubbed while keeping it wet..takes a bit of effort, but coming off cleanly with no damage to the original paint and also gave me an idea with less blinding barndoor-esque red paint.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I let the side panel soak in warm water in the tub with some regular soap for a little bit and just took a kitchen sponge with an abrasive side and scrubbed while keeping it wet..takes a bit of effort, but coming off cleanly with no damage to the original paint and also gave me an idea with less blinding barndoor-esque red paint.


Whatever works man.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

Hopefully I just get lazy and stop un/re/painting crap and worry about what's actually inside this thing. One of these days..one of these days.


----------



## justanewguy

i know what you mean, i can feel your pain.
i always try to do a perfect job and i am almost never comfortable and redo everything


----------



## Anachronist

I appreciate all of your input. I don't find many useful or encouraging threads anymore. I'm generally pretty cloak and dagger until I have a finished product that I'm happy with, but at that rate I'd never post anything. So, thank you guys.

Also apparently cm has two different sites for usa and one of them has that panel. It's coming together but I have rockefeller taste on a sanford and son budget.


----------



## Nebacanezer

I personally liked the red, other than on the X shape on the right side of the case...reminded me of a barn door lol. I like it and it stood out.

Overall, a great looking case


----------



## DarkHollow

Got the Deltas. HOLY CRAP they are loud lol hence why I hate newegg..... they still haven't gotten me my fan controller and I ordered it earlier than the fans







Not cool at all..... the newegg saver shipping sucks.

I didn't realize the Deltas had NO ends, they came as bare wires but no big deal just means more heatshrinking for me. 3 of these should be plenty for a 360 rad.


----------



## makol

I got some new Bitfenix Alchemy cables and Gentle Typhoons which made me redo all my cables, I'd post pics but I just put it all back together so have these low quality iPhone 4 pictures.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I personally liked the red, other than on the X shape on the right side of the case...reminded me of a barn door lol. I like it and it stood out.
> Overall, a great looking case


yeah..it was too much. I'll post pictures when I finish taking some of the red off. I'm also supremely unhappy with newegg right now. apparently now waiting till monday for my new toys..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I personally liked the red, other than on the X shape on the right side of the case...reminded me of a barn door lol. I like it and it stood out.
> Overall, a great looking case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..it was too much. I'll post pictures when I finish taking some of the red off. I'm also supremely unhappy with newegg right now. apparently now waiting till monday for my new toys..
Click to expand...

Can't really blame Newegg too much if it's shipping related, since USPS has increased it's shipping costs to vendors. My parts came within the weekend. What I mean is we ordered thursday after 12:30 and the complete system was at the door on Monday at 10:30 UPS. Sorry if it feels like I rub sodium into your wounds. Not my intent.









~Ceadder


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I appreciate all of your input. I don't find many useful or encouraging threads anymore. I'm generally pretty cloak and dagger until I have a finished product that I'm happy with, but at that rate I'd never post anything. So, thank you guys.
> Also apparently cm has two different sites for usa and one of them has that panel. It's coming together but I have rockefeller taste on a sanford and son budget.


its on stock again in the US store: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=932


----------



## Translator

Hi guys








Meet my green friend







Please add me too


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Translator*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my green friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me too


Nice avy and build. What's the toggle switch for, cold cathodes?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Translator*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my green friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fixed


Awesome mod. Always liked the Green Mod for that case. I'm not a fan of green but it should have been offered.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Can't really blame Newegg too much if it's shipping related, since USPS has increased it's shipping costs to vendors. My parts came within the weekend. What I mean is we ordered thursday after 12:30 and the complete system was at the door on Monday at 10:30 UPS. Sorry if it feels like I rub sodium into your wounds. Not my intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No, that's not what I was upset about. They wouldn't let me purchase a 7970 without packaging with something else..is what I'm upset about. Can't buy something that's well into $500 without having mandatory add-ons. THAT is what rubs me the wrong way.

Also, the RAM I really wanted just went on sale after I just ordered some...but that's just my luck.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> its on stock again in the US store: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=932


Just ordered that as well. Thanks! Took way too long to find, but beats paying a lot more or doing the work myself.


----------



## Anachronist

Also, really like the green, although it's not so much my color. Great job.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Also, really like the green, although it's not so much my color. Great job.


I'm going out on a limb when I say I bet yours is red.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm going out on a limb when I say I bet yours is red.


I don't think that's too much of a stretch, but yes. Personal preference. If I had enough money/time I'd definitely do other colors.


----------



## justanewguy

check out the sleeved led strips from nzxt, thats what i am looking next
really smooth colours


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Can't really blame Newegg too much if it's shipping related, since USPS has increased it's shipping costs to vendors. My parts came within the weekend. What I mean is we ordered thursday after 12:30 and the complete system was at the door on Monday at 10:30 UPS. Sorry if it feels like I rub sodium into your wounds. Not my intent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not what I was upset about. They wouldn't let me purchase a 7970 without packaging with something else..is what I'm upset about. Can't buy something that's well into $500 without having mandatory add-ons. THAT is what rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Also, the RAM I really wanted just went on sale after I just ordered some...but that's just my luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> its on stock again in the US store: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ordered that as well. Thanks! Took way too long to find, but beats paying a lot more or doing the work myself.
Click to expand...









I've never seen that. Of course they do squirrel away a number of any one product to fill out their combo deals. So maybe they ran out of stock on the single item? I doubt they would force anyone into buying something they don't want or need just to make a buck. I've never seen them do that anyway. If it was a combo item, that makes sense because as I point out they set a number aside to fill Combo orders. The Card is new so they'll be out of stock off and on as demand fluctuates.









~Ceadder


----------



## Translator

Thanks for the feedback







The toggle switch is for the LED strips, I'm also going to install some plastic washer under it, or something like that.
I've bought some sleeved extension cords for 24 pin and 6+2 pin, they are on the way to me. And I gonna paint the inside of the case black or black and green when in gets warmer outside


----------



## Anachronist

Here shortly I'll be looking to sell a number of components, including but not limited to: 16gb g skill 2133 rip jaws x, fx 8120, 990 fxa ud3, evga superclock heatsink, and possibly a 1000w fully modular ocz psu.

This is an advanced notice if anyone has any interest. Cpu mobo and heatsink are used but perfectly conditioned and functional.


----------



## n3gr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Translator*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my green friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it seems HULK


----------



## Translator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> it seems HULK


HULK 932


----------



## Einjoh

@Translator

Now to just paint it black inside (wouldent reccomend green) and it would be even more BAOSE!


----------



## DWSR

What sleeving does everyone recommend? I'm planning to sleeve my sig rig, including a full PSU sleeve. This will be my first sleeving project, so I also need some recommendations on what tools I will need (beyond a soldering iron and a heat gun). I am in Toronto, Canada and have major American hardware big box stores near me as well. I'm planning to run UV orange and UV blue to match my motherboard/RAM and tubing (Masterkleer UV orange).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> What sleeving does everyone recommend? I'm planning to sleeve my sig rig, including a full PSU sleeve. This will be my first sleeving project, so I also need some recommendations on what tools I will need (beyond a soldering iron and a heat gun). I am in Toronto, Canada and have major American hardware big box stores near me as well. I'm planning to run UV orange and UV blue to match my motherboard/RAM and tubing (Masterkleer UV orange).


I would recommend MDPC-x sleeving. Sure it's kinda spendy but it looks really sharp when you're finished and it's easy to keep clean. I use a paintbrush to dust mine off. I'd like to rec FTW sleeving but, since I was not able to get in on the testing packs for whatever reason that fell through and the issues that have been going on over the last month or so, I can't give that advice. Some people think para cord is a good sleeving material because it looks and is soft to the touch. But the problem with that stuff is it's easily snagged and can leave fuzzy bits on the material if you're not careful.

But those are the real choices you have. As well as Furry Letters sleeving material. I'm currently using some of that to finish up the the last bit of this Corsair Modular set, but I wouldn't say the gauge of the sleeving is consistent from one bit to the next. Still it's very nice so that would be four solid choices. Para is the hardest to work with imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Einjoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> What sleeving does everyone recommend? I'm planning to sleeve my sig rig, including a full PSU sleeve. This will be my first sleeving project, so I also need some recommendations on what tools I will need (beyond a soldering iron and a heat gun). I am in Toronto, Canada and have major American hardware big box stores near me as well. I'm planning to run UV orange and UV blue to match my motherboard/RAM and tubing (Masterkleer UV orange).


Theese are the tools you would need:
http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-kits-+-werkzeuge/sleeve-werkzeuge.htm

The link I posted is in german as he puts the international site offline when he's AFK . Just hit it up with Google Translate and you'll be fine!


----------



## _REAPER_

Recent purchase from the egg. 1866mhz is not fast enough.

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMT16GX3M4X2133C9
Item #: N82E16820233230


----------



## Zackarak

Got myself the Haf X. The 200mm fans seems to make a clicking sound when they are mounted on the side panel.(Tried to swap the top one to the side to see if the noise would disappear)
There's no clicking sound from the 230mm front fan though.

There's nothing hitting the fan like the dust filter.
Anyway are there any good 200mm to replace these?
Is it worth replacing the 140mm back fan? Thinking of replacing it with a noctua.


----------



## justanewguy

the stock fan is top, re-lubricate it and the clicking should stop
and yes the 140 rear fan should be replaced, its very bad.

i also recommend to cut the rear grill to increase the airflow


----------



## justanewguy

edit function still broken, sorry double post.

the 140 rear fan should be replaced, its very bad.
i also recommend to cut the rear grill to increase the airflow

http://www.overclock.net/t/1213036/nibbler-club-all-nibblers-welcome


----------



## gdesmo

ADD ME Just bought Haf x , case is empty waiting on external cooling system ( hybrid TEC dual loop system so I will need to do some mods, cut fan out of side panel, new window, 2 rads etc etc.

CM9 001.JPG 3414k .JPG file
 Thanx , will post pictures as build slowly drags on.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> What sleeving does everyone recommend? I'm planning to sleeve my sig rig, including a full PSU sleeve. This will be my first sleeving project, so I also need some recommendations on what tools I will need (beyond a soldering iron and a heat gun). I am in Toronto, Canada and have major American hardware big box stores near me as well. I'm planning to run UV orange and UV blue to match my motherboard/RAM and tubing (Masterkleer UV orange).


Try Daz Mode here in toronto his site has watercooling and cable solutions, nice custom cables, sleeving and wire. easy to work with.. Jerry at yonge and steeles.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> edit function still broken, sorry double post.
> the 140 rear fan should be replaced, its very bad.
> i also recommend to cut the rear grill to increase the airflow
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1213036/nibbler-club-all-nibblers-welcome


----------



## justanewguy

grills are overrated


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Try Daz Mode here in toronto his site has watercooling and cable solutions, nice custom cables, sleeving and wire. easy to work with.. Jerry at yonge and steeles.


Has anyone here used the Darkside sleeving available from Dazmode?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Here is my HAF 922.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Here is my HAF 922.


Nice setup I would have gone with different fans due to keeping everything looking the same but those are some of the best fans you can get/ my suggestion though is to do a little cable management.


----------



## DWSR

By the way, I am still waiting for Klue22 to transfer ownership of the Google docs and thread to me. I will get to updating the list when I get a chance though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah not much he can do for cable management Reaper. The lone fan cable going out of shot is the door fan. The 922 doesn't have a full tray like the 932 or the X so there tends to be a bit of cable showing.

Still his cables probably could use a little tidying.









Noctuas' are great fans. It's too bad they come in that fugly beige and barn red color combination. Don't know why they insist on that color scheme it doesn't match anything in most systems. Although I might keep that in mind for another build later on. Have everything match the Noctuas' if a client digs that color scheme.







lol

Yates still whip Noctua azz though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Translator

I have no idea why you guys use the rear fan, it's completely useless







The same as the bottom one (except for the cases when one uses 2+ video cards).


----------



## umbrellatears

i7 980 4.2 ghz
GIGABYTE G1 ASSASIN
HAF X RC-942
DDR3 24GB Kingston
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590
1200W Chieftec
1TB Western Digital
SSD Intel 510
corsair h100


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umbrellatears*
> 
> i7 980 4.2 ghz
> GIGABYTE G1 ASSASIN
> HAF X RC-942
> DDR3 24GB Kingston
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590
> 1200W Chieftec
> 1TB Western Digital
> SSD Intel 510
> corsair h100
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those pics aren't loading for me. Also, you might want to put your system specs in your sig? Just create a rig, and put your hardware there so you don't have to write it out manually. Plus, you can associate pictures with it and make it easy to refer back to older pics when you need to.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I know right? Makes me sad I'm selling mine.... Wasnt enough room inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know its going to a good home


Not big enough??? Yous crazy!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Is a std. 922 with Blue LED fans. Not sure if the Power Switch is a 922 thing or not but this one has 3 buttons. Pwr/Reset and LED switch. This one also has a small window. I'll post some more pics soon. Putting the Memory through its paces at the moment and my webcam isn't portable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder


I do believe that all 922's have the 3 button deal. Mine has it. Lights on the left Center for Power and reset on the right.(looking at it from the front of the case.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool, thanks for the info Erick. Much appreciated. Now I'm wishing that CM had done the same thing with all the HAF cases. I don't mind not turning mine off but woulda been a nice feature.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually my H50 did pretty well and was reasonably quiet too. Of course I modded it a bit by lapping the cooling plate and adding a pair of Yate Loon High Speed silents to it but w/o us H50 guys doing that Corsair may never have added another fan to the later models. You'd be surprised how good those coolers are for people who are considering water cooling but don't know if they should dive right into it. Testing the waters or in Reapers case keep things simple for his Wife while he's on Deployment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> i have to admit that you are right in case of "i want water cooling but i dont wanna care about it"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Its not like you can't replace the fans on those liquid coolers. With the same fans my little H60 outperformed the Venomous X that I was using beforehand. I have my doubts that a D14 outperforms an H100 when using the same fans.
> My H50 performed as good as my old True black when using the same yate loons that were on the true. Those are great little coolers.
> I think that those little coolers are made to compete with normal air cooler which they do very well.


My H60 is loads better than the Xiggy DK I was using. I run FAH on my X6. Full folding load temps are about 28*c - 30*c. Thats at 3.4Ghz right now. I will be upping my overclock hopefully very soon when I get new RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Nice setup I would have gone with different fans due to keeping everything looking the same but those are some of the best fans you can get/ my suggestion though is to do a little cable management.


Great setup. But I would have asked what Motherboard that was. I like seeing the RAM slots split up to either side of the CPU Socket.(nevermind. Its a X79 board. I likee what they did there.)


----------



## Dredknot

Updated my build to full water cooling. Added a MIVE-z water block and 3 ek gtx 580 water blocks to the mix.
[/URL


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umbrellatears*
> 
> i7 980 4.2 ghz
> GIGABYTE G1 ASSASIN
> HAF X RC-942
> DDR3 24GB Kingston
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590
> 1200W Chieftec
> 1TB Western Digital
> SSD Intel 510
> corsair h100


Looks good with all the green on MB you should switch out the red fan for a green also.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dredknot*
> 
> Updated my build to full water cooling. Added a MIVE-z water block and 3 ek gtx 580 water blocks to the mix.
> [/URL


Nice


----------



## DWSR

Please try to cut pictures out of your quotes. Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Please try to cut pictures out of your quotes. Thanks.


Or at least trim them to one. Or add Spoiler Tag.

Just a little constructive options regarding quoting of pics.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Translator*
> 
> I have no idea why you guys use the rear fan, it's completely useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same as the bottom one (except for the cases when one uses 2+ video cards).


The use of both of those fans keeps dead air from remaining in your case... if you have better air circulation then it keeps everything cooler.


----------



## WarIV

Only 3 week after last clean up of my HAF 922 XD XD Front cover comm very dusty and lose positive pressure !!! ++ finish Custom 5.25" bay ++ 4 stars 200mm CM picture exclusivity XD XD

Sensor turn to Negative Pressure !! time to clean up again,,,, ............. need new solution comming soon !!


Eavy Dusty !!!! PCU is a real air filter XD


Flush cutting with case,,,after u can mount 240 Wrad or fan right in 5.25" bay










Remove any plastic that may block the air flow,, and reach low air flow resist !! Finish today ^^


Eclusive 4 stars 200mm CM Fan !!! (dont cut LED Wires Branche's ,,,, only other is better







))


















Thank for watching !!! and very happy to help you in your project


----------



## justanewguy

wow 3 weeks and so much dust? clean your room from time to time either


----------



## WarIV

That's clean all week my friend


----------



## mark3510

Its all good to see that after all these years this thread is still active


----------



## Ceadderman

Found 2 sets of HDD brackets (remember when HDDs' came with these?) so as soon as I get a reliable drill I'll be removing the HDD tower. May use it later in the build, but the tower is gonna come out I connected a pair to an old IDE drive so y'all could see what I'm talkin bout...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








...Might even just go with a 200 Rad up front but that's for another time.









~Ceadder


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Well, I picked up the demciflex custom magnetic fan filters for the HAF932. I have to say that I'm pretty disappointed to be honest. The side filter is the only one that doesn't block a significant amount of air. The black trim on the bottom vents actually sits on the fan grill and blocks a ton of air. I have a couple of rads sitting on the bottom and the temps on those cards have gone up a couple of degrees. So, thats a pretty big design flaw. The front filter is kind of more of the same and doesn't even cover the entire stock front fan. So unless you are using a 120 or 140mm fan in the front then the demciflex doesn't do that great of a job. The top filter is useless since I don't have any fans there and if I did they would be set to exhaust. The side filter is nice.I do like that but I'll be honest there filters are just not worth the money for me at least. I wish that I had just gone with some normal 120mm fan filters.

*Edit:* I did a quick test to see just how restrictive that bottom fan filter is. I have two Antec Kuhler 620 rads on the bottom of the case for my GTX480s. I decided to loop heaven until the cards temps seemed to level off. So I ran Heaven for about 20 minutes with the cards at stock speed with the fans at the speed where I normally keep them and they topped out at 54c with the filter on. I then pulled off the filter and over the next couple of minutes temps dropped down to 47c. Thats excessive, a 7c drop just from a fan filter.

I ordered a couple of modright 120mm filters so we'll see how much of a difference that those make.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry but I don't know what you expect of the bottom filter. Any larger and it would get borked up by the screws and the like protruding from the bottom of the case. As far as the front goes, sure it could use a bigger footprint, but you've modded your Case to put a Radiator there. Stock cases have the HDD cage there. Do you honestly think that a HDD is going to get anywhere near that hot?

If you're going to spend more money on filters why not just measure out the space and buy an extra DEMCiFlex filter to fit it. I have this kit and it's kind of pushing things up front because the posts have to fit in their holes. It could use a little more surface but it's not as bad as you make it out to be because you've changed the performance demand of the Case and therefore the filter. I don't yet have my loop together, so take this with a grain of salt...

My temps don't have a 7c fluctuation because I'm running stock. I see what you're saying but if DEMCiFlex had accounted for the modder in this regard buying their filters would be cost prohibitive imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry bout the double post here but Huddler is bein a doosh again.









**cont*...*

Oh and of course you will see a difference in temps running bare over filtered. As far as water cooling I can live with +7c if it means I don't have to disassemble my loop as often to clean the dust out of my radiator(s).









~Ceadder


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post here but Huddler is bein a doosh again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **cont*...*
> Oh and of course you will see a difference in temps running bare over filtered. As far as water cooling I can live with +7c if it means I don't have to disassemble my loop as often to clean the dust out of my radiator(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Its not the filter but the massive trim from the filter blocking airflow. I know that your a fan of those magnetic fan filters but the fact of the matter is they are poorly designed. There are people who will spend a quite a bit of money for a 7c drop in temps that I'm sure will grow when overclocking.

For the bottom modright filters are probably the better option. That or the used dryer sheet that I had taped to the bottom.

The front filter is useless. When you block the fans not only does it reduce airflow but it makes more noise. So if you're using the stock fan in the front it won't even cover most of the front fan. So it won't even filter out all of the dust which is what it is supposed to do. Again that an area where you might as well try a custom filter that'll probably work better.

The top filter is a waste. IDK of anyone that uses that for an intake.

The side filter was the only well designed part of the kit. For $60 I would expect more.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Wow I can't believe your 922 gets that dusty after only 3 weeks. I live in Texas with carpet/hardwood in my home and mine doesn't get that dusty in 6 months lol.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> 
> Remove any plastic that may block the air flow,, and reach low air flow resist !! Finish today ^^


So your pic up there. You removed the small, unobtrusive tabs that allow you to clip in and out the front drive bay panels?



Also. To the rest of you. Please note that I have removed the stock nylon mesh that came with my HAF 922 and replaced it all with Aluminum Window Screening. This still catches a lot of dust and debris but allows more air through. Also. the removing and replacing of the screen will not fray and shred the edges. Looks good too.


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ The window mesh was a good idea....any shots from the front view?

I'm thinking of removing the mesh front and rear grills on my 932 with the new Dremmel tool I have after viewing these mods lol

Also, any suggestions for a good rear exhaust fan for the 932? I currently have the stock Blue LED one installed and just do not like the way it looks/runs so any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> So your pic up there. You removed the small, unobtrusive tabs that allow you to clip in and out the front drive bay panels?
> 
> Also. To the rest of you. Please note that I have removed the stock nylon mesh that came with my HAF 922 and replaced it all with Aluminum Window Screening. This still catches a lot of dust and debris but allows more air through. Also. the removing and replacing of the screen will not fray and shred the edges. Looks good too.


No,i dont cut all clip,, i keep very little clip and hold very good on panel







yea ,,nice idea with alu screen..and yea becaus nylon screen lose all time little wire and i need new solution,,, my friend work in air climatised,,,and give me little static air filter,(washable)







i replace all nylon screen by static filter !!!

if i dont got it, I used a wool fabric as a filter (wool = static and low air flow resistance, washable) static is hard for PC,,,,yea but all your PC is grounded on PSU,,,,all static mounted on your PC is OK if your PSU is connected in wall ,,,, becaus 30 000 static V. go all time in easy way befor rough way







power switch on PSU cut Positive or Negative wire,,, the 3ieme wire work all time if you pluged in wall !!! ON or OFF PSU !!
Just remove all static composit ,,and touch your case befor removing Power cable and play with all electronic component









The nylon screen is not tighten more than aluminum ???


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry bout the double post here but Huddler is bein a doosh again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **cont*...*
> Oh and of course you will see a difference in temps running bare over filtered. As far as water cooling I can live with +7c if it means I don't have to disassemble my loop as often to clean the dust out of my radiator(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the filter but the massive trim from the filter blocking airflow. I know that your a fan of those magnetic fan filters but the fact of the matter is they are poorly designed. There are people who will spend a quite a bit of money for a 7c drop in temps that I'm sure will grow when overclocking.
> 
> For the bottom modright filters are probably the better option. That or the used dryer sheet that I had taped to the bottom.
> 
> The front filter is useless. When you block the fans not only does it reduce airflow but it makes more noise. So if you're using the stock fan in the front it won't even cover most of the front fan. So it won't even filter out all of the dust which is what it is supposed to do. Again that an area where you might as well try a custom filter that'll probably work better.
> 
> The top filter is a waste. IDK of anyone that uses that for an intake.
> 
> The side filter was the only well designed part of the kit. For $60 I would expect more.
Click to expand...

If you want to waste your money on other filters I won't stop you. It's your experience with them and you're probably right. But my experience is that most of my dust problem was avoided by using these filters. Not ridiculing you just disagree with your overall thought process. If you did this prior to modding your case I bet you would have been much happier with the filters.

However, you've modded your system. Which DEMCiFlex can't have considered in their planning, it would have taken quite a bit of foresight to deal with that. My main dust issue is through the HDD vents which imho, with as much ventilation as these cases have there was no need for ventilation slots. The 200mm fan blows more than enough cool air across the HDD tower to make the vents irrelevant. I actually sealed my vents and it didn't impact my temps one bit. As for the front filter I believe they probably just used an existing filter from another application and applied it to the 932 kit.

And yes there are people as a matter of fact who do run the top fan in Intake. DEMCiFlex actually says NOT to run the top Filter with the fan set to Exhaust. Not sure if you tried doing it with in Exhaust but this could account for an increase in temps since the dust has no way of escaping. If you haven't done anything with your filters and you've made up your mind about them lemme know, maybe we can work something out.









~Ceadder


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you haven't done anything with your filters and you've made up your mind about them lemme know, maybe we can work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I work on







F### I need make money .... time is hard for me !!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Her is a picture of the front of my case. I of course kept the stock mesh. Just used the screen to replace the nylon filters.


----------



## justanewguy

honestly, all haf-x owners got the same problem. its a dust magnet but i have still no idea how you got so much dust in 3 weeks.
this is just hilarious and i would probably freak out.
i thought about getting some filters, like the demci magnet filter pads but in the end i decided to blow out my case once in a month.
thats totally enough in my case even if i smoke i my room and having a cat running around.

dust filters are just to much decreasing the air pressure of each fan and in my opinion not worth it.
i kept my stock mesh (bay area mesh) and not thinking about doing some changes.

i can live with a normal amount of dust because thats just normal, of course i would rethink about that if i had such a problem like WarIV but thats also the first time i saw such an high amount in a very short period of time.
so yeah try the best to keep it clean, get something like the datavac (check ehume´s thread) to blow your case every week to prevent getting filed up with dust or just take a regular vacuum cleaner, even a leaf blower (yes someone mentioned that in the past using it to blow the dust out) will work.

hope it helps


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> honestly, all haf-x owners got the same problem. its a dust magnet but i have still no idea how you got so much dust in 3 weeks.
> this is just hilarious and i would probably freak out.
> i thought about getting some filters, like the demci magnet filter pads but in the end i decided to blow out my case once in a month.
> thats totally enough in my case even if i smoke i my room and having a cat running around.
> dust filters are just to much decreasing the air pressure of each fan and in my opinion not worth it.
> i kept my stock mesh (bay area mesh) and not thinking about doing some changes.
> i can live with a normal amount of dust because thats just normal, of course i would rethink about that if i had such a problem like WarIV but thats also the first time i saw such an high amount in a very short period of time.
> so yeah try the best to keep it clean, get something like the datavac (check ehume´s thread) to blow your case every week to prevent getting filed up with dust or just take a regular vacuum cleaner, even a leaf blower (yes someone mentioned that in the past using it to blow the dust out) will work.
> hope it helps


ya,,, 3 week and my PC turn dirty dusty !!! becaus i have big air flow !!! all fan is on 12V. !!! i cant decrease speed fan becaus dont have money to buy V.controler ...if not, would be done long ago ........ the OC-Z a 130mm Fan make very good job... Good CFM and good Pressure on 12V. and he got all dust XD


----------



## justanewguy

dude i own the haf-x and got my fans on 12V either most of the time and i never had this amount of dust

dont get me wrong, i am not attacking you or trying to be rude in any way.

its just mysterious how much dust you got in this time


----------



## Thyrus

replaced the HAF-X window with the 932 full window

before:


After:


----------



## justanewguy

yeah did the same cause the stock panel is just so ugly.
http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/18060#post_16650237

btw how can you sleep at night if you decide to leave your pc running

edit// oh wait you cant sleep anyway with a mora3 rad running in the background anyway


----------



## WarIV

Nice RIG










i dont now how weigh all dust ,,after 3 week haha....loll i have balance and weigh all dust in next 3 week XD XD

My tower grab all dust becaus he have Big Air Flow,,, Filtered positive pressure and Low air flow resistance.......i seal all trap and i have only 1 natural output with Positive Negative sensor (little paper) when dust block +-50% all airflow (tested with big sheet,,,,sensor turn negative pressure and all inside PC grab dust,,,,, time to clean up all 3 week XD and keed clean !! just i want make a wool filter and resolve all 3week clean up problem !!! Why wool fiber ??? Becaus he have good static and very good airflow !!! FAST WASHABLE !!


----------



## Thyrus

wouldnt say the stock panel is ugly - but I prefer a simple window...

no issues sleeping - pc is off (of course) at night







and even if - it is not in my bedroom so couldnt care less


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> i dont now how weigh all dust ,,after 3 week haha....loll i have balance and weigh all dust in next 3 week XD XD


My tower grab all dust becaus he have Big Air Flow,,, Filtered positive pressure and Low air flow resistance.......i seal all trap and i have only 1 natural output with Positive Negative sensor (little paper) when dust block +-50% all airflow (tested with big sheet,,,,sensor turn negative pressure and all PC grab dust,,,,, time to clean up all 3 week XD and keed clean !! just i want make a wool filter and resolve all 3week clean up problem !!! Why wool fiber ??? Becaus he have good static and very good airflow !!! FAST WASHABLE !!


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thyrus*
> 
> wouldnt say the stock panel is ugly - but I prefer a simple window...
> no issues sleeping - pc is off (of course) at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even if - it is not in my bedroom so couldnt care less


i see, well then it really dont matter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> My tower grab all dust becaus he have Big Air Flow,,, Filtered positive pressure and Low air flow resistance.......i seal all trap and i have only 1 natural output with Positive Negative sensor (little paper) when dust block +-50% all airflow (tested with big sheet,,,,sensor turn negative pressure and all PC grab dust,,,,, time to clean up all 3 week XD and keed clean !! just i want make a wool filter and resolve all 3week clean up problem !!! Why wool fiber ??? Becaus he have good static and very good airflow !!! FAST WASHABLE !!


wool, hmm thats interesting


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> wool, hmm thats interesting


yea,,,me to becaus with a wool filter,,, not too crushed, I would have probably earned a good month !!! View that the wool is not a flat surface like most other filters, it does not block becaus grab little dust
And even sudden, provide finer filtration of micron becaus u used tissue


----------



## shilka

You can check out my HAF X build here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1227713/coolermaster-haf-x-project-zeta-wip


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you want to waste your money on other filters I won't stop you. It's your experience with them and you're probably right. But my experience is that most of my dust problem was avoided by using these filters. Not ridiculing you just disagree with your overall thought process. If you did this prior to modding your case I bet you would have been much happier with the filters.
> However, you've modded your system. Which DEMCiFlex can't have considered in their planning, it would have taken quite a bit of foresight to deal with that. My main dust issue is through the HDD vents which imho, with as much ventilation as these cases have there was no need for ventilation slots. The 200mm fan blows more than enough cool air across the HDD tower to make the vents irrelevant. I actually sealed my vents and it didn't impact my temps one bit. As for the front filter I believe they probably just used an existing filter from another application and applied it to the 932 kit.
> And yes there are people as a matter of fact who do run the top fan in Intake. DEMCiFlex actually says NOT to run the top Filter with the fan set to Exhaust. Not sure if you tried doing it with in Exhaust but this could account for an increase in temps since the dust has no way of escaping. If you haven't done anything with your filters and you've made up your mind about them lemme know, maybe we can work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


OMG, is anyone's opinion that differs from you wrong? You act like there are no other options for dust filtration with this case. The only money that I wasted was on those poorly designed filters which I'm hoping that I can return. The fact of the matter is that they are not worth $60 and for that price they should have put some more thought into the design.

I haven't modded the case at all so I don't know what you are talking about. The trims block airflow. That is the problem. For $60 they could have included a trim ring of some sort on the bottom. Problem solved with with not having enough room on the bottom. Like you said they just threw some random filter into the front of the case. IDK, that one seems useless to me. They could have done something better for that one. Although a window screen or something like that is probably the way to go with the front filter. The side filter is nice but not worth the price.

Do you disagree that the 932 kit could have had a little more thought put into it? What thought process do you disagree with?









I could have done a better job with some modright filters and window screen.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> OMG, is anyone's opinion that differs from you wrong? You act like there are no other options for dust filtration with this case. The only money that I wasted was on those poorly designed filters which I'm hoping that I can return. The fact of the matter is that they are not worth $60 and for that price they should have put some more thought into the design.
> I haven't modded the case at all so I don't know what you are talking about. The trims block airflow. That is the problem. For $60 they could have included a trim ring of some sort on the bottom. Problem solved with with not having enough room on the bottom. Like you said they just threw some random filter into the front of the case. IDK, that one seems useless to me. They could have done something better for that one. Although a window screen or something like that is probably the way to go with the front filter. The side filter is nice but not worth the price.
> Do you disagree that the 932 kit could have had a little more thought put into it? What thought process do you disagree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have done a better job with some modright filters and window screen.


I've tried the other filters. It's a tradeoff for filtration vs. airflow. The DEMCiflex filters are really good, very easy to mount and clean, and look good on your case. They are not perfect (specifically coming to mind is the back 140mm cover), but they have to work within certain design restrictions. Namely the fact that there is a minimum strength that the magnet in the filter has to have in order to actually hold itself onto the case, and also it can't be more than a certain strength else you could potentially damage your components, specifically harddrives. The filter is designed to not cover any of the mounting posts. I don't agree with this design chose, but it's certainly understandable. The top filter works fine, as does the bottom and sides.

This whole argument comes down to personal preference. You don't believe maintenance free computing is worth a 7C increase in temperatures. I tend to agree with Ceadderman and say that it does. Don't flame someone for their opinion.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> I've tried the other filters. It's a tradeoff for filtration vs. airflow. The DEMCiflex filters are really good, very easy to mount and clean, and look good on your case. They are not perfect (specifically coming to mind is the back 140mm cover), but they have to work within certain design restrictions. Namely the fact that there is a minimum strength that the magnet in the filter has to have in order to actually hold itself onto the case, and also it can't be more than a certain strength else you could potentially damage your components, specifically harddrives. The filter is designed to not cover any of the mounting posts. I don't agree with this design chose, but it's certainly understandable. The top filter works fine, as does the bottom and sides.


Well, I put them up in the classifieds if anyone is interested. They just aren't my cup of tea and I've explained why.
Quote:


> This whole argument comes down to personal preference. You don't believe maintenance free computing is worth a 7C increase in temperatures. I tend to agree with Ceadderman and say that it does. *Don't flame someone for their opinion.*


I'm asking for the same respect.







I also have the right to post my experience here as well. You can debate it all that you want without resorting to comments about user error. Quite frankly I feel that normal 120mm fan filters and window screens would be the better option. The bottom filter is very restrictive. If the temps on my video cards went up then so is your psu and if you use a fan it reduces the effectiveness. The numbers don't lie. Like you said its a trade off but I'm trying to make people aware of the trade off. Thats what this thread is for.


----------



## justanewguy

even if fitlers help to avoid getting your case filled up with dust, its still getting in. its just a matter of time, there is no way to run a maintenance free system in case of dust. you are just extending the time till you need to blow out the case, especially the haf series


----------



## Anachronist

Finally got my 7970 and other components today..7970 makes Plants vs Zombies run like a champ. Very worth it.









Also, looking to get rid of this G.Skill 16GB 2133 set..brand new, if anyone was interested. Still debating whether I'll use the 1000W PSU or not.

Also again..I could use some suggestions on what liquid to use in my upcoming cooling loop, and also if anyone could just confirm that 7/16" x 5/8" tubing takes 1/2" fittings, I'd appreciate it. This will be my first liquid venture, and not exactly looking to order the wrong parts or spring a leak.









Edit: Or actually, if a different sized tubing is any better? I know the bigger the more flow, but just realistically.


----------



## justanewguy

1000W is overkill, for a single card system 650W is totally enough


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you want to waste your money on other filters I won't stop you. It's your experience with them and you're probably right. But my experience is that most of my dust problem was avoided by using these filters. Not ridiculing you just disagree with your overall thought process. If you did this prior to modding your case I bet you would have been much happier with the filters.
> However, you've modded your system. Which DEMCiFlex can't have considered in their planning, it would have taken quite a bit of foresight to deal with that. My main dust issue is through the HDD vents which imho, with as much ventilation as these cases have there was no need for ventilation slots. The 200mm fan blows more than enough cool air across the HDD tower to make the vents irrelevant. I actually sealed my vents and it didn't impact my temps one bit. As for the front filter I believe they probably just used an existing filter from another application and applied it to the 932 kit.
> And yes there are people as a matter of fact who do run the top fan in Intake. DEMCiFlex actually says NOT to run the top Filter with the fan set to Exhaust. Not sure if you tried doing it with in Exhaust but this could account for an increase in temps since the dust has no way of escaping. If you haven't done anything with your filters and you've made up your mind about them lemme know, maybe we can work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, is anyone's opinion that differs from you wrong? You act like there are no other options for dust filtration with this case. The only money that I wasted was on those poorly designed filters which I'm hoping that I can return. The fact of the matter is that they are not worth $60 and for that price they should have put some more thought into the design.
> 
> I haven't modded the case at all so I don't know what you are talking about. The trims block airflow. That is the problem. For $60 they could have included a trim ring of some sort on the bottom. Problem solved with with not having enough room on the bottom. Like you said they just threw some random filter into the front of the case. IDK, that one seems useless to me. They could have done something better for that one. Although a window screen or something like that is probably the way to go with the front filter. The side filter is nice but not worth the price.
> 
> Do you disagree that the 932 kit could have had a little more thought put into it? What thought process do you disagree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have done a better job with some modright filters and window screen.
Click to expand...

Just cause I disagree with the final bit of your critique, doesn't mean I'm pissing on your opinion or right to have it. Please chill sir.









I do agree a little more thought could have been used concerning the front filter and the rear 140(the bumped out grill of the case there limits filter options) but the overall setup is better than any other filter out there. I like not having to clean my case more than once a year. I've kind of let it go and it hasn't been dealt with really since I got the filter kit though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> 1000W is overkill, for a single card system 650W is totally enough


What if you have designs at adding other equipment? Say he wants to add one or two more GPU?









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Finally got my 7970 and other components today..7970 makes Plants vs Zombies run like a champ. Very worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looking to get rid of this G.Skill 16GB 2133 set..brand new, if anyone was interested. Still debating whether I'll use the 1000W PSU or not.
> Also again..I could use some suggestions on what liquid to use in my upcoming cooling loop, and also if anyone could just confirm that 7/16" x 5/8" tubing takes 1/2" fittings, I'd appreciate it. This will be my first liquid venture, and not exactly looking to order the wrong parts or spring a leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Or actually, if a different sized tubing is any better? I know the bigger the more flow, but just realistically.


7970 for P vs Z is a waste of GPU IMO.

1000w PSU for single card system is WAY overkill.

Suggestion got fluid for your loop: Distilled water and Silver Killcoil. No additive or preservatives.









I am assuming that the 7/16" is ID? It will take some force to get it on. But considering that 7/16" is only technically only 1/16" of and inch shy of 1/2" it will fit snugly. Still make sure you purchase clamps regardless of how snug they are on the tubing.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ...
> What if you have designs at adding other equipment? Say he wants to add one or two more GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


then he should write that, or do you recommend 1500W psu just in case that someone might go with quad sli / crossfire in the future?


----------



## Erick Silver

If someone is going to go tri/quad fore in "the future" then they should upgrade the PSU when that time comes. No reason to be wasting the money on it now when prices for the GPUs and PSU will more than likely drop in the "the future".

Speaking of "the future". Who is to say there will even be a "future"? After all, the world is supposed to end December 22nd, thus removing all "future" we as a human race have to look forward to.

LOL My brothers birthday is December 21st. He says he is not going to work the day after his birthday on account the world is ending.


----------



## RButcho

A random question about my HAF 932 Advanced case:

I'm in the process of building a water cooling build in my HAF rig and was wondering what people's thoughts were for a fill port for it? I wanted to use the fill port hole built int the case with the top drive bay using a dual bay Xspc res pump combo. Any recommendations for that set up??


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> If someone is going to go tri/quad fore in "the future" then they should upgrade the PSU when that time comes. No reason to be wasting the money on it now when prices for the GPUs and PSU will more than likely drop in the "the future".
> Speaking of "the future". Who is to say there will even be a "future"? After all, the world is supposed to end December 22nd, thus removing all "future" we as a human race have to look forward to.
> LOL My brothers birthday is December 21st. He says he is not going to work the day after his birthday on account the world is ending.


thats why i wrote that


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just cause I disagree with the final bit of your critique, doesn't mean I'm pissing on your opinion or right to have it. Please chill sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree a little more thought could have been used concerning the front filter and the rear 140(the bumped out grill of the case there limits filter options) but the overall setup is better than any other filter out there. I like not having to clean my case more than once a year. I've kind of let it go and it hasn't been dealt with really since I got the filter kit though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you have designs at adding other equipment? Say he wants to add one or two more GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You don't understand how your post could have come off as condescending?


----------



## Anachronist

My plants vs zombies comment was extreme sarcasm. I play bf3 and maybe the full version of diablo 3 before I die. And while the 1000w is more than a single card system needs, like you guys said, that leaves no room for expansion.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> 7970 for P vs Z is a waste of GPU IMO.
> 1000w PSU for single card system is WAY overkill.
> Suggestion got fluid for your loop: Distilled water and Silver Killcoil. No additive or preservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming that the 7/16" is ID? It will take some force to get it on. But considering that 7/16" is only technically only 1/16" of and inch shy of 1/2" it will fit snugly. Still make sure you purchase clamps regardless of how snug they are on the tubing.


Yes that's id. Do I need clamps with compression fittings or just barbs?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> 1000W is overkill, for a single card system 650W is totally enough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ...
> What if you have designs at adding other equipment? Say he wants to add one or two more GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he should write that, or do you recommend 1500W psu just in case that someone might go with quad sli / crossfire in the future?
Click to expand...

That's a trick question btw. This is OCN, there is no such beast as Overkill and 1500w PSU would be too good to pass on if I could get one at a good price. Also depends on the future wants of the person that would be using it.









I get what you're saying but honestly there are a few reasons why what looks to be overkill isn't. If the pirce was too good to pass up being one of them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Yes that's id. Do I need clamps with compression fittings or just barbs?


I would still get the clamps to go on the barbs. Not sure on the compression fittings. Nothing like having a hose slip and spray the entire inside of your rig!


----------



## Ceadderman

Was given a donor CM Hyper 212 plus, I liked running the stock cooler because on my lapped CPU it kept things cool enough to get by until I get my WC done. But you don't look a gift horse in the mouth either.

So this donor cooler got put to work and I have to say that I am impressed...


Spoiler: 955 w/ Hyper 212 









My average temp with the stock Cooler was 49c. Average temp with the 212plus is 40c. That's a pretty damn good drop in temps. It's posting the same temp average as my H50 did. Can't wait to get this back under water but this 212 plus will work just fine for now.










Also took the time to dust the system since I had it torn down. Much better looking I think.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

What are you ambients Caeddar? I'm getting 30*c-31*c temps on my X6 with a 3.4Ghz clock and full 100% folding load.



Ambients are about 21*c here in my basement.


----------



## Ceadderman

Temp is 73 degrees F in the house at the moment. Temp Converter says it's 22.222c.









When I go full on WC, I'll get better temps. For now I can live with 40. Especially after running 49c-52c for the last 6 months.









Would already be under water but it's taking forever to sell my stuff.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

You has stuff for sale?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You has stuff for sale?


Yup yup. Check 2nd spoiler.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup yup. Check 2nd spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I need an administrative account to access that 2nd link mate

Nevermind.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup yup. Check 2nd spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need an administrative account to access that 2nd link mate
> 
> Nevermind.
Click to expand...











There are 3 links in that spoiler tag. My Classifieds is next to the Heatware link. Shouldn't need Administrative rights to access that page. PM me if you can't get in though. Is good to find this out now if it isn't working right.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 links in that spoiler tag. My Classifieds is next to the Heatware link. Shouldn't need Administrative rights to access that page. PM me if you can't get in though. Is good to find this out now if it isn't working right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I was clicking on "Shin Etsu G751 Group Buy". lol oops


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Did you try an earlier set of Drivers for your GPU?
> If not try that first. My bro is having Artifacting issues with his 5770 when he plays Skyrim. But he just went through a change of his Mainboard and driver update, so I'm pretty sure your issue is driver related and not Card related.
> ~Ceadder


I've tried every revision of drivers that exist. I have a grid of green dots even with drivers not installed. Done complete driver wipes and installs in safe mode. My old 4870 works fine. Reseated card, underclocked..no dice.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sucks bro. Hate to see a good card go bad.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sucks bro. Hate to see a good card go bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I know. I would have had it not work out of the box..rather than tease me with what games really look like and then have to go away so suddenly.









Slowly getting my case repainted..and prepping for its final transformation. Getting an LGA 1155 board in the next few days as well as a liquid system...then after that, a 2nd SSD for programs and cable management...and I'll be happy.

Who am I kidding...no I won't.


----------



## Blech

I am having a hard time justifying the price but after seeing them in action and seeing the data off the airflow firsthand I am going to take the plunge and get them:



56mm thick and the smallest dwell area; just might be the fan I have been searching for to fill my needs.


----------



## Anachronist

That's a hell of a fan. I can't buy any more fans after my army of 12 red sickleflows. I have some on standby just in case.







they're almost 70 cfm and my temperatures are solid so I have no complaints. I'll see how my liquid loop goes. But that looks like a monster. What kind of rpm and cfm Is that?


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> That's a hell of a fan. I can't buy any more fans after my army of 12 red sickleflows. I have some on standby just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're almost 70 cfm and my temperatures are solid so I have no complaints. I'll see how my liquid loop goes. But that looks like a monster. What kind of rpm and cfm Is that?


The Triebwerks Fans come in three different speeds. Such eye candy!


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> The Triebwerks Fans come in three different speeds. Such eye candy!


They make such droolworthy stuff.


----------



## brettjv

I had to do some clean-up due to the 'For Sale' talk outside the proper forum. Please do not discuss items For Sale except in the Marketplace. What Ceaddarman did with bringing up his links to official Classified's OCN ... that is fine ... everything's 'legit' there









Post's that say "I have this For Sale" without a corresponding link or reference to it being available in the OCN Marketplace ... that's not.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Anachronist

Was unaware. I apologize. Had intended to formally post something in that forum or an ebay link if that's permissible to make it somewhat more official if someone had expressed interest. Point taken.


----------



## BradleyW

Alright guys, i have the 200mm as intake on the front and side. I have 200mm as exhaust on top and 140mm as exhast at the back. How can i improve my airflow and temps for the haf x? Thank you!!

Edit: The top fan feels weak. They all do tbh. They are not dusty because i cleaned everything.


----------



## Krazee

My fans don't blow for anything. I need some better ones. Any suggestions??


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My fans don't blow for ****. I need some better ones. Any suggestions??


Are you running the mega flows or the other generic ones that come with coolermaster cases?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Alright guys, i have the 200mm as intake on the front and side. I have 200mm as exhaust on top and 140mm as exhast at the back. How can i improve my airflow and temps for the haf x? Thank you!!
> 
> Edit: The top fan feels weak. They all do tbh. They are not dusty because i cleaned everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My fans don't blow for anything. I need some better ones. Any suggestions??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My fans don't blow for ****. I need some better ones. Any suggestions??
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running the mega flows or the other generic ones that come with coolermaster cases?
Click to expand...

The 200mm Cooler Master megaflow fans don't have the "highest" static pressure hence they may feel like they're not moving air.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> The 200mm Cooler Master megaflow fans don't have the "highest" static pressure hence they may feel like they're not moving air.


My megaflow feels alright. Its just the other ones. The cheaper ones.
The megaflow are about 30CFM better than more expensive fans. How important is static pressure in this case? Am not using water cooling, but i still need airflow!
Also, If i add another 200mm on top, will it be obstructed by the wires connected to the ports at the very front of the case?

I was thinking, get another megaflow, and move side fan to the second slot at the top.


----------



## Krazee

I have the COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP fans. I cannot feel them going at all


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have the COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP fans. I cannot feel them going at all


I was looking to buy these at 110CFM.

Look at this chart on this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/867736/additional-haf-x-fans/10


----------



## Krazee

Saw these: http://www.xoxide.com/bitfenix-spectrepro-230mm-ledcasefan-blue.html

Looks a bit better


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> The 200mm Cooler Master megaflow fans don't have the "highest" static pressure hence they may feel like they're not moving air.
> 
> 
> 
> My megaflow feels alright. Its just the other ones. The cheaper ones.
> The megaflow are about 30CFM better than more expensive fans. How important is static pressure in this case? Am not using water cooling, but i still need airflow!
> Also, If i add another 200mm on top, will it be obstructed by the wires connected to the ports at the very front of the case?
> 
> I was thinking, get another megaflow, and move side fan to the second slot at the top.
Click to expand...

The additional 200mm on top (2 in total) - you'll have to move those wires in the inner front part of the top panel.

You'll be okay with all 200mm - 110cfm fans. Static pressure is not an issue unless it's a fan for a CPU cooler.

Are you getting high temps?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have the COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP fans. I cannot feel them going at all
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking to buy these at 110CFM.
> 
> Look at this chart on this thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/867736/additional-haf-x-fans/10
Click to expand...

The stock fans are 110'ers in case you're interest. Check my Classifieds link in my spoiler tags for linkage. They aren't LED but if you're only worried about boosting flow they *will* do.

Also these can be either Radiator or Case fans. Static pressure isn't important in a Case fan. Which is what these are. The reason you don't feel a huge amount of airflow is because the fan is larger than say a 120. The pattern is more spread out. If they were higher in RPM(~800rpm) you would feel more flow.

But as they say perception is reality. If they feel like they don't produce enough airflow to you then that must be the case. Even if it isn't.









If I can't sell my fans I may donate them for testing purposes. Cause I don't think people are being fair to them. The only reason(s) I would replace mine are water cooling with 120mm(x*) Radiator or for LED units. People'll do what people'll do, but they really are better than considered to be. The reason why 4x120 would cool better on a 932 is speed and spread. But with four power conduits over 1, they also add a fair amount of heat on their own. Power generates heat.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

So if i add another 200mm fan, i need to unplug all those wires and redirect them? That would means removing the 580's to get to the pin headers! Yuk!
Those 580's are not easy to move around.
How about if i add a 120mm fan at the front of my PC to help fetch more cool air into the system?
As for temps, my top card is 20c hotter in SLI mode.
The stock black fans, are they 110CFM for definite?
What about overvolting the fans or moving them to the 12v?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So if i add another 200mm fan, i need to unplug all those wires and redirect them? That would means removing the 580's to get to the pin headers! Yuk!
> Those 580's are not easy to move around.
> How about if i add a 120mm fan at the front of my PC to help fetch more cool air into the system?
> As for temps, my top card is 20c hotter in SLI mode.
> The stock black fans, are they 110CFM for definite?
> What about overvolting the fans or moving them to the 12v?


They are 110CFM for definite. But you have to remember all fans hit at +/- 10% of manufacturer spec. So actual speed could be 99/121CFM. As far as overvolting them, I doubt you'd be able to as they would run whatever the windings allow it to run.

For extra airflow in my 932 I did indeed add a couple 120s' into the flow. I have one Yate Loon High Speed Silent on the bottom and one Yate Loon Low Speed Silent in the top. Both are undervolted with a Sunbeam RheoSmart 3 fan controller. For ~$25(Newegg) it's a reasonable investment and is PWM/Manually controlled. I have mine connected to the CPU header with my Hyper 212 plus connected to it. I have them on Manual and undervolted unless I see a spike in temps or for heavy gaming. Then I can dial them up. The Slow Speed won't overvolt but it's on the FC to deal with dB level.









I can't answer the 12v side of your question because while I'm reasonably knowledgeable, I'm not my Grandfather and all knowing where voltage is concerned. I have my limitations.









But yes adding a 120 to the front to fetch more cool air in could be of help. If I had an X though and weren't water cooling, I would run two 200s' up top. What you might consider doing is flippin the 200 you have now to Intake and make your system a positive pressure system and see how that works. Using only the 140 for exhaust.









~Ceadder


----------



## Hell's gate

ad me


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks

I will be inserting a fan on the bottom of my 922



Any suggestions?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm assuming you're asking which fan you should get?

I get Yate Loon fans. You can get them in Low, Medium and High Speed varietes. The LED models typically have less flex in the blade than the non LED units so if you want to add some color to your system now is the time to do it. They're reasonably brite without being offensive to the eyes. I get Red. But I did buy the one I gave my brother for his system in Blue.









If you have a Fan Controller I would get High Speed and use the FC to control it to keep the dB reasonable and give you the ability to increase speed as necessary.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm assuming you're asking which fan you should get?
> I get Yate Loon fans. You can get them in Low, Medium and High Speed varietes. The LED models typically have less flex in the blade than the non LED units so if you want to add some color to your system now is the time to do it. They're reasonably brite without being offensive to the eyes. I get Red. But I did buy the one I gave my brother for his system in Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Fan Controller I would get High Speed and use the FC to control it to keep the dB reasonable and give you the ability to increase speed as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yep which type and the size as well

Are we talking about 120nm fans?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm assuming you're asking which fan you should get?
> I get Yate Loon fans. You can get them in Low, Medium and High Speed varietes. The LED models typically have less flex in the blade than the non LED units so if you want to add some color to your system now is the time to do it. They're reasonably brite without being offensive to the eyes. I get Red. But I did buy the one I gave my brother for his system in Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Fan Controller I would get High Speed and use the FC to control it to keep the dB reasonable and give you the ability to increase speed as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep which type and the size as well
> 
> Are we talking about 120nm fans?
Click to expand...

The only ones you can mount there without an adapter.
















I just realized that that spot can be filled with a 140 possibly. I should grab the 140 I have floating around and check it with the 922 I have sitting here.
















Haha it is able to take a 140. $9 for Yate Loon High Speed 140 would fill that spot nicely and not be much louder. I replaced my CoolerMaster 140 with a YL and it works awsum.









~Ceadder


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So if i add another 200mm fan, i need to unplug all those wires and redirect them? That would means removing the 580's to get to the pin headers! Yuk!
> Those 580's are not easy to move around.
> How about if i add a 120mm fan at the front of my PC to help fetch more cool air into the system?
> As for temps, my top card is 20c hotter in SLI mode.
> The stock black fans, are they 110CFM for definite?
> What about overvolting the fans or moving them to the 12v?


yea,,u can had new fan in your 5.25 bay and increase airflow and reach positive pressure !! positive filtered airflow keed very clean your computer sooo
More airflow grab more dust,,,and HAF serie com very dusty in short time if you had new fan !!

u can see my 130mm OC-Z fan in my drive bay ((hmm where is my drive bay HAHA !!! XD XD i kill then LOLLL
I work on home made sweet filter and and will save me a lot of time between each clean up .... as is,, clean up at 3 weeks,,, as soon as I can have a money, I'll make a cheap home made prototype filter that I will put to the test for you all HAF Owner and reach to 2 month clean up ( same of WC maintenance )



i try my setup with no sealing trap,,, never got positive pressure.... i seal all trap of my 922 and got very good positive pressure,,,and make better airflow design ,,, and make real room air filter XD XD F###in Dirty Dusty !!!
[/URL

U can see all picture of my HAF 922 step home custom in "" Little album "" and increase your perform (im not sure so all my mod look good for all HAF serie)


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have the COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP fans. I cannot feel them going at all


the megaflows are awesome fans, they move a lot of air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks
> I will be inserting a fan on the bottom of my 922
> 
> Any suggestions?


yes, fix your cable management


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> the megaflows are awesome fans, they move a lot of air.
> yes, fix your cable management


Any suggestions on how I can fix my cable management?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can fix my cable management?


can you post a bigger picture of the inside of your rig?


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So if i add another 200mm fan, i need to unplug all those wires and redirect them? That would means removing the 580's to get to the pin headers! Yuk!
> Those 580's are not easy to move around.
> How about if i add a 120mm fan at the front of my PC to help fetch more cool air into the system?
> As for temps, my top card is 20c hotter in SLI mode.
> The stock black fans, are they 110CFM for definite?
> What about overvolting the fans or moving them to the 12v?


yea,,u can had new fan in your 5.25 bay and increase airflow and reach positive pressure !! positive filtered airflow keed very clean your computer sooo
More airflow grab more dust,,,and HAF serie com very dusty in short time if you had new fan !!

u can see my 130mm OC-Z fan in my drive bay ((hmm where is my drive bay HAHA !!! XD XD i kill then LOLLL
I work on home made sweet filter and will save me a lot of time between each clean up .... as is,, clean up at 3 weeks,,, as soon as I can have a money, I'll make a cheap home made prototype filter that I will put to the test for you all HAF Owner !! i look past 3 week to 2 mont clean up setup ( same of WC maintenance ) in extreme situation (My house XD i dont know why my PC grab heavy dirty durty in 3 week)



i try my setup with no sealing trap,,, never got positive pressure.... i seal all trap of my 922 and got very good positive pressure,,,and make better airflow design ,,, and make real room air filter XD XD F###in Dirty Dusty !!!


U can see all picture of my 922 home mod step in ""little projec album"" and increase your perform (im not sure so all my mod is good for all HAF serie )
Sry my wrong english XD

ENJOY


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> can you post a bigger picture of the inside of your rig?


will this do?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> the megaflows are awesome fans, they move a lot of air.
> yes, fix your cable management
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can fix my cable management?
Click to expand...

You can route your cables behind the Mainboard tray. Find a suitable opening to route them through, take up the slack and then zip tie them in place using the press loops that were cut into the tray for exactly this purpose.









It won't disappear them all in the 922 but here is a pic of what you should see...



~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the help. I've added a 120MM fan at the front. Put it on low rpm because it is too loud on medium and higher.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The only ones you can mount there without an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that that spot can be filled with a 140 possibly. I should grab the 140 I have floating around and check it with the 922 I have sitting here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it is able to take a 140. $9 for Yate Loon High Speed 140 would fill that spot nicely and not be much louder. I replaced my CoolerMaster 140 with a YL and it works awsum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thank you bro









So i should grab myself a 140nm FAN than right?

i could not find that brand here in Turkey, and i have only 4 options.

http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/So%C4%9Futma%20Sistemleri/products.aspx?L2=OEMCLL&k3=Fanlar&qs=|550=140

(the one with the red arrow is out of stock)

Would these fans do?


----------



## justanewguy

you should run all your cables behind the mainboard tray to hide most of it.
then it would makes sense to put a fan on the bottom of your case, otherwise the cables would block the direct air stream.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The only ones you can mount there without an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that that spot can be filled with a 140 possibly. I should grab the 140 I have floating around and check it with the 922 I have sitting here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it is able to take a 140. $9 for Yate Loon High Speed 140 would fill that spot nicely and not be much louder. I replaced my CoolerMaster 140 with a YL and it works awsum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i should grab myself a 140nm FAN than right?
> 
> i could not find that brand here in Turkey, and i have only 4 options.
> 
> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/So%C4%9Futma%20Sistemleri/products.aspx?L2=OEMCLL&k3=Fanlar&qs=|550=140
> 
> (the one with the red arrow is out of stock)
> 
> Would these fans do?
Click to expand...

Yes any one of those should do just fine. I don't know if you saw my pic of the 922 with good cable management but I've added it to the spoiler up in your quoted portion. Hope this helps you figure out somewhat. Here is a pic of the back of the tray...



Just so you have an idea of where each cable goes cleanly.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can fix my cable management?


SRY double post XD look there my friends,,, just you need to post your cable on this ,, and u got good comment for your next cable management








http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/0_100


----------



## iARDAs

So how is this now?

I personally feel it is much improved


----------



## Anachronist

All this talk of cable management reminds me I need to redo mine still. Debating on whether it's worth it to do now or just wait till I get this new motherboard and cpu in.

On another note, I picked up a second ssd, some liquid tubing, and some sleeved cables. ..and still repainting case. Blah. Anxious to get something concrete done and put pictures up.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes any one of those should do just fine. I don't know if you saw my pic of the 922 with good cable management but I've added it to the spoiler up in your quoted portion. Hope this helps you figure out somewhat. Here is a pic of the back of the tray...
> 
> Just so you have an idea of where each cable goes cleanly.


Thank you bro. I took out the back part of the case and put the cables there. I didnt have any thing to attach the cables but i squeezed them behind the MoBo tray and they are good there so far.

This is the first time i did something like that but i will definitely improve.

Now. The 1 million dollar question.

When my FAN arrives, where in the MOBO do i plug it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes any one of those should do just fine. I don't know if you saw my pic of the 922 with good cable management but I've added it to the spoiler up in your quoted portion. Hope this helps you figure out somewhat. Here is a pic of the back of the tray...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you have an idea of where each cable goes cleanly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you bro. I took out the back part of the case and put the cables there. I didnt have any thing to attach the cables but i squeezed them behind the MoBo tray and they are good there so far.
> 
> This is the first time i did something like that but i will definitely improve.
> 
> Now. The 1 million dollar question.
> 
> When my FAN arrives, where in the MOBO do i plug it?
Click to expand...

You can put it on any empty fan header or you can use the Molex connecter that came with your 922 to plug your fan into it and to a molex power cable, should you not have a spare header on your Mainboard.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can put it on any empty fan header or you can use the Molex connecter that came with your 922 to plug your fan into it and to a molex power cable, should you not have a spare header on your Mainboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thank you ceadder

I am ordering a 140nm one right now than.

SOunds great.









can i install a 120nm one there as well? or only 140?

there seems to be more options with 120nm fans here.

Edit : This fan will probably be the best for me that i can find

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-FN063-Viper-Performance-S-Flow/dp/B005O6519A/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1331769181&sr=1-2


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can put it on any empty fan header or you can use the Molex connecter that came with your 922 to plug your fan into it and to a molex power cable, should you not have a spare header on your Mainboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ceadder
> 
> I am ordering a 140nm one right now than.
> 
> SOunds great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i install a 120nm one there as well? or only 140?
> 
> there seems to be more options with 120nm fans here.
> 
> Edit : This fan will probably be the best for me that i can find
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-FN063-Viper-Performance-S-Flow/dp/B005O6519A/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1331769181&sr=1-2
Click to expand...

Yup you can run a 120 if you want. The 922 has mounts preset for both. A 140 should run quieter but 120s' seem to be more accessible over 140s' where you are at.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I don't like this feeling. I blocked my first member today. Just now. If I block someone can they still read my posts?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I don't like this feeling. I blocked my first member today. Just now. If I block someone can they still read my posts?


Yes they can still read your posts but you won't see theirs and they won't be able to contact you as far as I am aware.







... hope it wasn't me you blocked. Cause then my answer is wasted fodder for the net.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Got some new toys for my rig:

H100 with Cougar Vortex push/pull
Kingston Hyper X DRAM cooler
CM Sickle Flow 120mm (back exhaust)
200mm CM Megalow x2 ( front intake and side intake)

Next:
A fan controller for the Cougars. I am thinking Lamptron Touch or Lamptron FC5 V2?

Any opinions or suggestions? More pictures soon!


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks. Again thank you so much for the help yesterday. I ordered my 140mm FAN and i will have it on saturday.

Do you guys think that I should also replace the stock fans of my Haf 922???

Would it have any benefits?

Mainly the fan on the top of my case and the fan that is near the CPU?


----------



## justanewguy

the rear stock fan is pretty low (bad stats), i also recommend to remove the rear grill and leave it open.
the only thing that is worth to replace would be the top 200mm stock fan with a megaflow.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> the rear stock fan is pretty low (bad stats), i also recommend to remove the rear grill and leave it open.
> the only thing that is worth to replace would be the top 200mm stock fan with a megaflow.


Is this the megaflow fan you are talking about?

http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/So%C4%9Futma%20Sistemleri/cooler-master-r4-lus-07ar-gp-megaflow-200mm-kirmizi-led-sessiz-fan/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=58134

Is this fan also easy to replace?

Also which rear fan are you talking about? the one on the higher rear right? near the CPU?

I could also replace it if its an inadequte fan.

Again sorry I am very new to these cases and fans that I am learning a lot each day.


----------



## justanewguy

yep exactly, the one next to the cpu. if its the stock one, then throw it away (in my opinion). then cut out the metal grill out, you will feel the difference immediately, but leave the mounting holes if you decide to install a fan there in the future.
the fan from the link is the megaflow yes, its very silent and moves an acceptable amount of air. try to use it as intake for feeding the cpu cooler with fresh air.

its easy to replace, just 4 screws


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you for the answers

This is my setup at the moment. The guys in the 590 forum helped me with the airflow



The one next to the CPU was actually taking the air from inside and pushing it to the outside, however i was suggested to reverse it and now it sucks the air from outside and gives it inside the case. All my hot air goes towards the top of the case, to that huge fan.

The picture pretty much explains it alot (and dont worry the pic was taken before i did some cable management.)

Now do you suggest that i should make the fan which is located near the CPU at the rear, blow hot air out? or leave it as it is now sucking cold air in.

If i change the 200 mm fan i was thinking ofhaving a more efficient fan that would throw the hot air inside the case out.

One last thing. I am at work now so cant check. Is that rear end fan near the CPU a 120mm one?


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you for the answers
> This is my setup at the moment. The guys in the 590 forum helped me with the airflow
> (pic removed)
> The one next to the CPU was actually taking the air from inside and pushing it to the outside, however i was suggested to reverse it and now it sucks the air from outside and gives it inside the case. All my hot air goes towards the top of the case, to that huge fan.
> The picture pretty much explains it alot (and dont worry the pic was taken before i did some cable management.)
> Now do you suggest that i should make the fan which is located near the CPU at the rear, blow hot air out? or leave it as it is now sucking cold air in.
> If i change the 200 mm fan i was thinking ofhaving a more efficient fan that would throw the hot air inside the case out.
> One last thing. I am at work now so cant check. Is that rear end fan near the CPU a 120mm one?


I wouldn't mess with cutting out the grill personally. It may lower your temperatures a marginal amount, but I wouldn't consider it worth it. The rear mounted should have slots for a 120 or 140mm fan. It should be an exhaust fan..ie blowing hot air out. You need air flowing in one general direction...not in multiple directions from the same side. Not sure what the arrow towards the front on the video card is.

Replacing the fans is relatively simple...4 screws out, 4 in. Make sure if they need tapping before installation...ie try screwing the screws into the fan prior to actual installation. The stock fans are adequate, but I would certainly recommend replacing them.

Also, not pictured...but if you have one or more fans on the side panel that's removed, I would recommend it to be intake.

*EDIT*: On the 922, it appears the rear mounted fan only accepts a 120mm fan..I apologize.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I wouldn't mess with cutting out the grill personally. It may lower your temperatures a marginal amount, but I wouldn't consider it worth it. The rear mounted should have slots for a 120 or 140mm fan. It should be an exhaust fan..ie blowing hot air out. You need air flowing in one general direction...not in multiple directions from the same side. Not sure what the arrow towards the front on the video card is.
> Replacing the fans is relatively simple...4 screws out, 4 in. Make sure if they need tapping before installation...ie try screwing the screws into the fan prior to actual installation. The stock fans are adequate, but I would certainly recommend replacing them.
> Also, not pictured...but if you have one or more fans on the side panel that's removed, I would recommend it to be intake.
> *EDIT*: On the 922, it appears the rear mounted fan only accepts a 120mm fan..I apologize.


it lowers the temps by at least 2°C if you cut the rear grill out. the air that blows out feels like twice as much as with a grill.
its totally worth it and a significant drop
i also would rotate the cpu cooler by 90° and use the rear fan as exhaust.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to say that I don't think that you should replace the stock fan with the "megaflow". The original Megaflow had higher RPMs'. This version is essentially the same as the stock 230mm fan that is included in the HAF cases. Rated to 110CFM. You'll just be throwing good money away to get the same result that you already have. Also I wouldn't cut the rear grill out unless you have a Radiator that you wish to keep silent. Having the fins up against the rear mesh will cause vibration which will lead to an increase in dB rating. If you wish to silence a noisy fan, then I would get some fan silencers and call it good.

People are more than welcome to do what they wish with their own cases but if you want a higher speed fan go with a BitFenix 200 or 230. 138CFM for the 200 and 148CFM for the 230 respectively. Nobody else makes a large 200/230 with better CFM ratings at the moment.









~Ceadder


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have to say that I don't think that you should replace the stock fan with the "megaflow". The original Megaflow had higher RPMs'. This version is essentially the same as the stock 230mm fan that is included in the HAF cases. Rated to 110CFM. You'll just be throwing good money away to get the same result that you already have. Also I wouldn't cut the rear grill out unless you have a Radiator that you wish to keep silent. Having the fins up against the rear mesh will cause vibration which will lead to an increase in dB rating. If you wish to silence a noisy fan, then I would get some fan silencers and call it good.
> People are more than welcome to do what they wish with their own cases but if you want a higher speed fan go with a BitFenix 200 or 230. 138CFM for the 200 and 148CFM for the 230 respectively. Nobody else makes a large 200/230 with better CFM ratings at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


its not the same fan, different stats (ampere). i replaced all these black stock ones

cutting the grill is the best thing you can do

and it will be also much more silent without a grill, this is logical. just try it. hold your hand in front or behind a fan and it gets louder.

common sense and you cant argue against it without trying it.
there are several people that removed the grill, they will all tell you that its much better


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> its not the same fan, different stats (ampere). i replaced all these black stock ones
> cutting the grill is the best thing you can do
> and it will be also much more silent without a grill, this is logical. just try it. hold your hand in front or behind a fan and it gets louder.
> common sense and you cant argue against it without trying it.
> there are several people that removed the grill, they will all tell you that its much better


While I don't doubt that it may provide you with a lower temperature, if he's asking about fan installation, I think cutting the grill out may be a stretch. Also yes...face the CPU heatsink towards back exhaust, with the rear case fan as exhaust as well.


----------



## Anachronist

Also, for anyone who's interested...Diablo 3 release date just announced. May 15th. I'm excited.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have to say that I don't think that you should replace the stock fan with the "megaflow". The original Megaflow had higher RPMs'. This version is essentially the same as the stock 230mm fan that is included in the HAF cases. Rated to 110CFM. You'll just be throwing good money away to get the same result that you already have. Also I wouldn't cut the rear grill out unless you have a Radiator that you wish to keep silent. Having the fins up against the rear mesh will cause vibration which will lead to an increase in dB rating. If you wish to silence a noisy fan, then I would get some fan silencers and call it good.
> People are more than welcome to do what they wish with their own cases but if you want a higher speed fan go with a BitFenix 200 or 230. 138CFM for the 200 and 148CFM for the 230 respectively. Nobody else makes a large 200/230 with better CFM ratings at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I would not cut the back grill out as well..


----------



## iARDAs

I would like to thank all of you for your feedbacks.

I am thinking of purchasing these 2 fans

http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/cooler-master-r4-lus-07ab-gp-megaflow-200mm-mavi-led-sessiz-fan/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=58133

for the top part of my CASE
and

http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/cooler-master-r4-tmbb-08fk-r0-turbine-master-mach08-120mm-fan/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=58839

for the rear end of the case

good business? or unneccesary business?

EDIT : We dont carry bitfenix fans here in Turkey. Cant find any


----------



## BradleyW

What is the best way to mount a 120mm fan at the higher front area of the haf-x?
What fan will out do the generic 200mm black fan for the side panel to get cool air to the GPU's?
How can i better secure my heavy GPU's because the screw holes are shot out now.....sadly.


----------



## Anachronist

[quote name="BradleyW" url="/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/18240#post_16717060"]What is the best way to mount a 120mm fan at the higher front area of the haf-x? What fan will out do the generic 200mm black fan for the side panel to get cool air to the GPU's? How can i better secure my heavy GPU's because the screw holes are shot out now.....sadly.[/quote] I think you're more hard pressed to find fans that are worse. Something like a mega flow works very well and also has lights if you care about that sort of thing. Not sure about the front mint for fan in the x. I had to improvise for my 932. Lastly I believe cm makes a gpu support bracket readily available on their site. I believer it comes with the case.


----------



## iARDAs

My final cable management setup and case.





Thank you all for the info and the pictures.

I am sure next time i decide to do some cable management, i will get even better.

Any major flaws you see on the pictures?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My final cable management setup and case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the info and the pictures.
> I am sure next time i decide to do some cable management, i will get even better.
> Any major flaws you see on the pictures?


Run the bottom cables through the same place your PSU cables run through and pull them to the back so you cannot see them bundled up in the front


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Run the bottom cables through the same place your PSU cables run through and pull them to the back so you cannot see them bundled up in the front


You mean the colorful(white, red, green etc) cables that are thin right?

I was going to do that but i ran out of the plastic white thingies. I need to buy some more and do what you say.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> the rear stock fan is pretty low (bad stats), i also recommend to remove the rear grill and leave it open.
> the only thing that is worth to replace would be the top 200mm stock fan with a megaflow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is this the megaflow fan you are talking about?
> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/So%C4%9Futma%20Sistemleri/cooler-master-r4-lus-07ar-gp-megaflow-200mm-kirmizi-led-sessiz-fan/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=58134
> Is this fan also easy to replace?
> Also which rear fan are you talking about? the one on the higher rear right? near the CPU?
> I could also replace it if its an inadequte fan.
> Again sorry I am very new to these cases and fans that I am learning a lot each day.










never read cutting post so i make it on mind... I suggest replace stock rear fan by COUGAR if not necessary for you,,they fan dont have LED ,, just custom it with 4 series LED








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002#top


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I wouldn't mess with cutting out the grill personally. It may lower your temperatures a marginal amount, but I wouldn't consider it worth it. The rear mounted should have slots for a 120 or 140mm fan. It should be an exhaust fan..ie blowing hot air out. You need air flowing in one general direction...not in multiple directions from the same side. Not sure what the arrow towards the front on the video card is.
> Replacing the fans is relatively simple...4 screws out, 4 in. Make sure if they need tapping before installation...ie try screwing the screws into the fan prior to actual installation. The stock fans are adequate, but I would certainly recommend replacing them.
> Also, not pictured...but if you have one or more fans on the side panel that's removed, I would recommend it to be intake.
> *EDIT*: On the 922, it appears the rear mounted fan only accepts a 120mm fan..I apologize.


Just make custom spot XD XD take drill and good tap size,,put your PC on table (Panel left lying on the table to prevent debris from electronic component) drill slow and easy prevent metal debris all around hole on component !!! after,,, blow any computer in any direction and u make your custom 140mm rear mount :O















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have to say that I don't think that you should replace the stock fan with the "megaflow". The original Megaflow had higher RPMs'. This version is essentially the same as the stock 230mm fan that is included in the HAF cases. Rated to 110CFM. You'll just be throwing good money away to get the same result that you already have. Also I wouldn't cut the rear grill out unless you have a Radiator that you wish to keep silent. Having the fins up against the rear mesh will cause vibration which will lead to an increase in dB rating. If you wish to silence a noisy fan, then I would get some fan silencers and call it good.
> People are more than welcome to do what they wish with their own cases but if you want a higher speed fan go with a BitFenix 200 or 230. 138CFM for the 200 and 148CFM for the 230 respectively. Nobody else makes a large 200/230 with better CFM ratings at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


BinFix is really good fan perform and have very nice look >> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66097
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Also, for anyone who's interested...Diablo 3 release date just announced. May 15th. I'm excited.


YESSS SIRRRRRRR !! ME TO IM REALLY EXITED TO RELEASE Diablo3 15 MAY 2012 i see that on Judge hype at morning .... i waiting for every years... i buy my RIG only for this game


----------



## justanewguy

*@iARDAs*

cable management is much better now, good job

*@all that believe you would destroy your case if you nibble the rear grill*

or use a Nibbler to cut it out, works like charm without bending anything.
it makes clean cuts like you would laser the metal

http://www.overclock.net/t/1213036/nibbler-club-all-nibblers-welcome










*@BradleyW*

about the question on how to mount a fan in the 5.25 bay area. answer is foam, just perfect and no vibration to the case at all.

older photo while i tested two TY-140´s in my 5.25 bay. now i am only using 1 in there. you can create a nice wind tunnel that sucks air from the upper front, towards the cpu heatsink, to the rear.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the best way to mount a 120mm fan at the higher front area of the haf-x? What fan will out do the generic 200mm black fan for the side panel to get cool air to the GPU's? How can i better secure my heavy GPU's because the screw holes are shot out now.....sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're more hard pressed to find fans that are worse. Something like a mega flow works very well and also has lights if you care about that sort of thing. Not sure about the front mint for fan in the x. I had to improvise for my 932. Lastly I believe cm makes a gpu support bracket readily available on their site. I believer it comes with the case.
Click to expand...

I had killed the GPU bracket.
So to confirm, the black 200mm fans are the same as the 200mm megaflow fans like the red one at the front?

Also, thank you to the user with the foam suggestion. Right now my antec 120mm fan is too load, possibly because it is half secure with ties.

Edit: Is it worth attaching 2 fans to each other within the case as seen on watercooling setups? I love the movement of air lol.


----------



## Anachronist

@iARDAs - How did you paint your side panel around the lettering?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> @iARDAs - How did you paint your side panel around the lettering?


Hey bro

I have the RED edition and it came like that. I did not paint anything. Looks so cool


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I had killed the GPU bracket.
> So to confirm, the black 200mm fans are the same as the 200mm megaflow fans like the red one at the front?
> Also, thank you to the user with the foam suggestion. Right now my antec 120mm fan is too load, possibly because it is half secure with ties.
> Edit: Is it worth attaching 2 fans to each other within the case as seen on watercooling setups? I love the movement of air lol.


well it is an improvement to use two fans next to each other, but only if you set it up like using the first one to pull the air through the front mesh, so the 2nd one is kinda accelerating the air towards the cpu heatsink. but since i am a total silence enthusiast i decided to use only one in my 5.25 bay because its a bit louder with 2 fans in there due to the circulation noise.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Got some new toys for the rig! I thnk im going to move the rad up and put the top cougars on top of the case. they arent getting much air there


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> well it is an improvement to use two fans next to each other, but only if you set it up like using the first one to pull the air through the front mesh, so the 2nd one is kinda accelerating the air towards the cpu heatsink. but since i am a total silence enthusiast i decided to use only one in my 5.25 bay because its a bit louder with 2 fans in there due to the circulation noise.


I also prefer a silent PC. Hopefully by mounting with a sponge or whatever will help keep my 120mm with the 5.25 quiter on medium speed.
Any advice for the GPU holes on my case? They are worn out now.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Got some new toys for the rig! I thnk im going to move the rad up and put the top cougars on top of the case. they arent getting much air there


Just a suggestion - - Do you overclock your RAM or overvolt it? If not then you might not need to have the fan over your ram. You have a really nice build, but I think that the ram cooler takes away from the build as a whole because it draws your attention to the bright lights.

Also I would have gone with just one color. Overall your rig is really nice.. Just my suggestions.


----------



## iARDAs

Is anyone using Hafx 942?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is anyone using Hafx 942?


i have the haf-x/942


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is anyone using Hafx 942?


I think my Haf-x is.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think my Haf-x is.


yes you have, the HAF-X is the 942 Model


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Just a suggestion - - Do you overclock your RAM or overvolt it? If not then you might not need to have the fan over your ram. You have a really nice build, but I think that the ram cooler takes away from the build as a whole because it draws your attention to the bright lights.
> Also I would have gone with just one color. Overall your rig is really nice.. Just my suggestions.


Thanks appreciate it! Yeah, those green LED's were form an earlier build just put them on for fun. I plan on getting some blue cathodes or something soon to tighten my theme up a bit.

As far as my ram, it runs at 1.65v and not really overclocked. To be honest i got it cause it looks sweet and was only like 20 bucks! I am also preparing for an upgrade on my build this summer where I plan to get 16gb of G Skill Ripjaws X ram. It couldnt hurt to have a cooler on that i suppose. I am either going i5 2500k k and Z68 mobo. Or Ivy Bridge with a newer Z77 mobo. Havent really spent too much time with that considering no one has really seen the IB's yet.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes they can still read your posts but you won't see theirs and they won't be able to contact you as far as I am aware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... hope it wasn't me you blocked. Cause then my answer is wasted fodder for the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No it was not you Caedder. Another member that keeps posting pics with a diagonally mounted fan in his front drive bays. His posts drive me crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> it lowers the temps by at least 2°C if you cut the rear grill out. the air that blows out feels like twice as much as with a grill.
> its totally worth it and a significant drop
> i also would rotate the cpu cooler by 90° and use the rear fan as exhaust.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> While I don't doubt that it may provide you with a lower temperature, if he's asking about fan installation, I think cutting the grill out may be a stretch. Also yes...face the CPU heatsink towards back exhaust, with the rear case fan as exhaust as well.


I had my HAF922 with the Ximatek Dark Knight CPU cooler exhausting to the top 200MM fan for 2 reasons. 1) Heat rises naturally and I figured that having the fan blowing through my cooler to the top might help it cool better. and 2) the AMD mounting system did not allow me to otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My final cable management setup and case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the info and the pictures.
> I am sure next time i decide to do some cable management, i will get even better.
> Any major flaws you see on the pictures?


Having a 120mm/140mm fan in the bottom will help bring some fresh air to your GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the best way to mount a 120mm fan at the higher front area of the haf-x?
> What fan will out do the generic 200mm black fan for the side panel to get cool air to the GPU's?
> How can i better secure my heavy GPU's because the screw holes are shot out now.....sadly.


For mounting a fan or Rad into you 5.25" Drive bays

(UN)Designs Rad Bracket

Not sure how it will work with the HAF Tooless design.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks guys!
I just read that the megaflows are 170CFM @12v Max Constructeur. What the hell is that?
Also what can i do about the holes to secure the GPU's? They are worn out.


----------



## Anachronist

@Erick - fair enough. As long as the air is being exhausted somewhere and your layout permits. Mine doesn't allow for the top exhaust at the moment..it barely fits in sideways.

@Fulton - very nice. I love the sleeved LEDs. I would replace or remove those LEDs from the RAM fan, as was mentioned..they're definitely the center of attention. Planning to do that with mine.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> i have the haf-x/942


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think my Haf-x is.


How do you like the 942.

With my hardware do i need it?

Hardware is in signature.

@ Erick Silver

I ordered a 140mm one and hoping to have it on Saturday.

I wish there were more spots for more fans on the case.


----------



## justanewguy

oh, well honestly i cant tell you if you need it or not.
its more like if you want it, its big, heavy, very solid and again BIG








you got a few more opinions to install fans, especially 200mm´s


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> oh, well honestly i cant tell you if you need it or not.
> its more like if you want it, its big, heavy, very solid and again BIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got a few more opinions to install fans, especially 200mm´s


I can change the 200mm one on the top of the case.
Where can i install a 2nd 200mm one though?


----------



## justanewguy

you can install 2 x 200mm fans in the top
and well better cable management is possible, more room overall


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> you can install 2 x 200mm fans in the top
> and well better cable management is possible, more room overall


ok i got lost in 2 200mm fans
how can i do that? isnt there just room for 1 fan which is already installed?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> ok i got lost in 2 200mm fans
> how can i do that? isnt there just room for 1 fan which is already installed?


in the HAF-X? no there is place for 2x 200mm in the top


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> in the HAF-X? no there is place for 2x 200mm in the top


Awww no i was talking about my case. Haf 922









Sorry about that.


----------



## justanewguy

ah okay, thought we were still talking about the other model.
you could try to ghetto mod your case using zip ties for example


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> ah okay, thought we were still talking about the other model.
> you could try to ghetto mod your case using zip ties for example


Would need to cut the 5.25 bay to fit a 200 in there.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Would need to cut the 5.25 bay to fit a 200 in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


would also need to cut a large hole into the top of the case that would also mean cutting away some of the plastic bezel that sits on the top.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Would need to cut the 5.25 bay to fit a 200 in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would also need to cut a large hole into the top of the case that would also mean cutting away some of the plastic bezel that sits on the top.
Click to expand...

Don't have to cut the tray on top but the metal below it would have to be reasonably excised from the top. I have a fan under the tray right now and it blows out through the vents in the tray. It's a Yate Loon Low Speed model so a 200 should be just fine venting out the top without modifications to it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys. I need help with a future project.

I have a HAF922. I love my case. Its just the right size for what I need. Has awesome airflow and enough features for water cooling later of I choose to go that route.

I do have a problem though. My Power and reset buttons. My cats like to walk across the top of my case from one desk to another. I frequently come home to my computer having been restarted or restarting as I am in the middle of a SWTOR flashpoint or fight as the cat is trying to get to me. I have tried to set heavy items over the buttons to deter the cats from stepping on them only to have them lay down and stretch out over the 200MM exhaust fan and eventually knock off the item.

I have thought about having an aluminum "hood" machined to protect the buttons from being stepped on.



Something that would allow access from the front but not allow kitty to step on the button. It has to bolt/screw into the plastic bezel. Almost like a hood scoop in a sense is what I am looking for. What do you all think?


----------



## BradleyW

I just read that the megaflows are 170CFM @12v Max Constructeur. What the hell is that?
Also what can i do about the holes to secure the GPU's? They are worn out.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just read that the megaflows are 170CFM @12v Max Constructeur. What the hell is that?
> Also what can i do about the holes to secure the GPU's? They are worn out.


Get some bolts that are about 1/2" long and the nuts to match. Make sure that you get the bolts that are small enough in diameter to fit through the GPU and Case bracket area.(Take some measurements) Use the bolt to come through the case bracket first then the GPU bracket and top with the nut. Tighten. I recommend getting the bolts with a hex head rather than a screw head. Don't forget the lock washer.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Get some bolts that are about 1/2" long and the nuts to match. Make sure that you get the bolts that are small enough in diameter to fit through the GPU and Case bracket area.(Take some measurements) Use the bolt to come through the case bracket first then the GPU bracket and top with the nut. Tighten. I recommend getting the bolts with a hex head rather than a screw head. Don't forget the lock washer.


Sounds like a good plan mate, cheers. I don't have a micro meter go i can't do accurate measures. Could you point me to a possible kit? Also, thicker the Hex's, the better....so i can grip them to tighten them.


----------



## Erick Silver

Should be able to head down to your local hardware store. Take one of the screws that you would normally use to secure your GPU and use that as a guideline. Remember to get the new bolts a bit longer. And maybe a touch smaller in diameter(on the threaded shaft). If the case screw holes are stripped out then go with bolts that are the same diameter as the screws you would nomally use to secure the GPU to the case bracket.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Should be able to head down to your local hardware store. Take one of the screws that you would normally use to secure your GPU and use that as a guideline. Remember to get the new bolts a bit longer. And maybe a touch smaller in diameter(on the threaded shaft). If the case screw holes are stripped out then go with bolts that are the same diameter as the screws you would nomally use to secure the GPU to the case bracket.


Right i will do my best. Cheers!


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just read that the megaflows are 170CFM @12v Max Constructeur. What the hell is that?


thats true, its the maximum airflow you can archive with them. thats why they are also the most powerful 200mm at the moment (i guess)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> thats true, its the maximum airflow you can archive with them. thats why they are also the most powerful 200mm at the moment (i guess)


So right now, are my black 200mm fans that came with this case pushing 170CFM?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So right now, are my black 200mm fans that came with this case pushing 170CFM?


I would be shocked to find out that they were. I know that the silverstone AP-181 moved quite a bit more air than the 200mm fans that came with my 932.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just read that the megaflows are 170CFM @12v Max Constructeur. What the hell is that?
> .


emmm any megaflow give 170CFM .... link me 170CFM megaflow becaus all megaflow give only >> +-- 110CFM at 0.6mm H2o http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=3510

my 130mm OC-Z mount in 5.25" Bay ,,, gives me a lot more airflow and pressure that megaflow on 12V. XD XD he is real dust magnet (see that in "" Little Project Album"" ) LOLLL


----------



## Anachronist

Just finished a marathon session of cable management and installing new power supply. Looking much better. Will post pictures a bit later..a bit tired of seeing the pc right now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone wanna buy a FX-8120 Engineering Sample?









j/k But I have one cross my bench today. Putting it through it's paces with v7 [email protected] right now, probably gonna get about 6k PPD in about 15 minutes. It's also sitting right on 60c on the stock cooler according to CPUIDs' CPU temp. Core temp is fluctuating between 53-56c. That's a world of difference better than the last chip which hit 65c w/o blinking.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys going down for a bit to replace RAM. Be back soon!


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So right now, are my black 200mm fans that came with this case pushing 170CFM?


the black stock fans are not the same as the megaflow models
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I would be shocked to find out that they were. I know that the silverstone AP-181 moved quite a bit more air than the 200mm fans that came with my 932.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> emmm any megaflow give 170CFM .... link me 170CFM megaflow becaus all megaflow give only >> +-- 110CFM at 0.6mm H2o http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=3510
> my 130mm OC-Z mount in 5.25" Bay ,,, gives me a lot more airflow and pressure that megaflow on 12V. XD XD he is real dust magnet (see that in "" Little Project Album"" ) LOLLL


this was an independent test at rexware.fr


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a FX-8120 Engineering Sample?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k But I have one cross my bench today. Putting it through it's paces with v7 [email protected] right now, probably gonna get about 6k PPD in about 15 minutes. It's also sitting right on 60c on the stock cooler according to CPUIDs' CPU temp. Core temp is fluctuating between 53-56c. That's a world of difference better than the last chip which hit 65c w/o blinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Is it actually an es or is that just what cpu z says? Mine does the same thing. And how the heck are you getting that many ppd with the cpu?


----------



## BradleyW

Well, how much CFM do the stock black 200mm fans pump? Is a megaflow 170CFM?

Edit: Got a new fan at the front.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, how much CFM do the stock black 200mm fans pump? Is a megaflow 170CFM?


110CFM, 170 is the absolute max and not stock speeds.


----------



## iARDAs

What about my Haf 922?

This is the 200mm fan that comes with it
COOLER MASTER A20030-07CB-3MM
http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=22236

Should I really make the switch to Megaflow?


----------



## Anachronist

If you're on this forum, I'd say yes. I'm all about the temperature and leds. Realistically, do you have to? No.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> If you're on this forum, I'd say yes. I'm all about the temperature and leds. Realistically, do you have to? No.


haha lol you are right.

I mean if changing that 200mm stock one with a megaflow can help me lower my temperature around 4-5 degrees i would do it. But i am not sure if it will.


----------



## Anachronist

Top: 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap to 120 mm fan x 2 ) - according to http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2919&product_name=HAF%20922

I would personally do the 2x 120mm if you're really going to swap fans..but after looking, the Megaflow and the one you linked are virtually identical. I would consider your money spent better elsewhere.


----------



## Anachronist

And since I can't post my hardware for sale on this site, looks like I'm going to have to resort to ebay. Sigh..would rather it go to someone here.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Top: 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap to 120 mm fan x 2 ) - according to http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2919&product_name=HAF%20922
> I would personally do the 2x 120mm if you're really going to swap fans..but after looking, the Megaflow and the one you linked are virtually identical. I would consider your money spent better elsewhere.


Thank you for the link.

First of all there is a 200mm fan on the side of my case. I never knew I could install a 200mm fan there. I wonder if i should go for it..

Also about the 2*120 mm option, i will definitely consider and look into it. Thats right though 2 120mm fans might be better for that spot but who knows.

I am guessing that 2 very very good 120mm fans would outperform a 200mm fan?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> And since I can't post my hardware for sale on this site, looks like I'm going to have to resort to ebay. Sigh..would rather it go to someone here.


Just work on getting rep by helping everyone you can. I wish I'd used this site more back when I made my account, I would have been able to sell a long time ago


----------



## Anachronist

Getting 35 rep is going to be more time consuming than worth it at this point...especially when I have parts ready to go.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you for the link.
> First of all there is a 200mm fan on the side of my case. I never knew I could install a 200mm fan there. I wonder if i should go for it..
> Also about the 2*120 mm option, i will definitely consider and look into it. Thats right though 2 120mm fans might be better for that spot but who knows.
> I am guessing that 2 very very good 120mm fans would outperform a 200mm fan?


Depends on if your setup is positive or negative air pressure. Too much in one direction can cause air pockets where no air flow occurs increasing your case temp. Whichever will help you maintain a closer to neutral air pressure would be best in my opinion, at least if you have air filters on your intake fans. The negative pressure will cause air to be pulled in through all the cracks of your case and bring in a lot of dust.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Getting 35 rep is going to be more time consuming than worth it at this point...especially when I have parts ready to go.


Sell on ebay, and work on rep in the meantime. Gotta think positive and plan ahead


----------



## Anachronist

I wish positive feedback from reputable sources mattered or translated elsewhere..been an ebay/paypal member for 7-8 years with 100+ 100% positive feedback and verified address, bank account, etc.

Oh well..and since I already got a warning mentioning I had junk for sale, I'll refrain from listing the actual items with ebay links in this thread. Blah. Really wish I didn't lose 9-11% selling on ebay. That hits the pocketbooks pretty hard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a FX-8120 Engineering Sample?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k But I have one cross my bench today. Putting it through it's paces with v7 [email protected] right now, probably gonna get about 6k PPD in about 15 minutes. It's also sitting right on 60c on the stock cooler according to CPUIDs' CPU temp. Core temp is fluctuating between 53-56c. That's a world of difference better than the last chip which hit 65c w/o blinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it actually an es or is that just what cpu z says? Mine does the same thing. And how the heck are you getting that many ppd with the cpu?
Click to expand...

It is one of the actual ES chips. Still had a bit of leftover TIM on it. Not a lot but it was enough to discolour the tip of my finger where I wiped on the surface. Because the strata of the last CPU was bubbled I made sure that the strata on this one was good by putting it under scrutiny with the Webcam. CPUID didn't identify the last one as ES. It did this one though. Only ES chips have that designator in them.









If you haven't done so, change user type to Expert. Then go to "Configure" to "Slot" and select the client. Then "Edit". In the new subfolder/menu select the CPU and "Add". First entry is "client-type" Tab to next entry "advanced" and save back out of the submenu. When you're finished you should notice a slight bump in ETA.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I wish positive feedback from reputable sources mattered or translated elsewhere..been an ebay/paypal member for 7-8 years with 100+ 100% positive feedback and verified address, bank account, etc.
> 
> Oh well..and since I already got a warning mentioning I had junk for sale, I'll refrain from listing the actual items with ebay links in this thread. Blah. Really wish I didn't lose 9-11% selling on ebay. That hits the pocketbooks pretty hard.


Actually 25 Rep is nothing to get. I had mine within a month or so. If you go to the main menu and look around for people in need of help with their issue(s) you can get Rep by possibly helping to clear them up. That's the easiest way to gain Rep.









Being hepful is a good thing.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It is one of the actual ES chips. Still had a bit of leftover TIM on it. Not a lot but it was enough to discolour the tip of my finger where I wiped on the surface. Because the strata of the last CPU was bubbled I made sure that the strata on this one was good by putting it under scrutiny with the Webcam. CPUID didn't identify the last one as ES. It did this one though. Only ES chips have that designator in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so, change user type to Expert. Then go to "Configure" to "Slot" and select the client. Then "Edit". In the new subfolder/menu select the CPU and "Add". First entry is "client-type" Tab to next entry "advanced" and save back out of the submenu. When you're finished you should notice a slight bump in ETA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Which program are you talking about specifically? [email protected]?


----------



## BradleyW

So, the megaflow 200mm is 110CFM.
What of the generic black 200mm fans?

Also, 3 120mm fans can replace the top 2 200mm fans!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I wish positive feedback from reputable sources mattered or translated elsewhere..been an ebay/paypal member for 7-8 years with 100+ 100% positive feedback and verified address, bank account, etc.
> 
> Oh well..and since I already got a warning mentioning I had junk for sale, I'll refrain from listing the actual items with ebay links in this thread. Blah. Really wish I didn't lose 9-11% selling on ebay. That hits the pocketbooks pretty hard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So, the megaflow 200mm is 110CFM.
> What of the generic black 200mm fans?
> 
> Also, 3 120mm fans can replace the top 2 200mm fans!


Both are 110CFM. Cooler Master is no longer making the higher grade "Megaflow" 200s'.

@Anachronist... [email protected] v7.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually 25 Rep is nothing to get. I had mine within a month or so. If you go to the main menu and look around for people in need of help with their issue(s) you can get Rep by possibly helping to clear them up. That's the easiest way to gain Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being hepful is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not that 35 rep should be that difficult to obtain, it's just that I need to get this stuff done now, lest I have certain aspects of my anatomy removed for spending more money on this thing.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Both are 110CFM. Cooler Master is no longer making the higher grade "Megaflow" 200s'.
> @Anachronist... [email protected] v7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I've got FAHControl, and both invididual [email protected] gpu/cpu...I'll have to make sure I'm up to par on these. Hold on.

Edit: latest versions of these I see on the Stanford site are all 6.xx. Where did you get yours? My FAHControl has a real interface but my individual ones don't.

Edit2: Is that the beta version? Think that's the one I had to get to make my current old GPU work.

Edit3: Got it configured/updated...just waiting on PPD estimates.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Both are 110CFM. Cooler Master is no longer making the higher grade "Megaflow" 200s'.
> @Anachronist... [email protected] v7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got FAHControl, and both invididual [email protected] gpu/cpu...I'll have to make sure I'm up to par on these. Hold on.
> 
> Edit: latest versions of these I see on the Stanford site are all 6.xx. Where did you get yours? My FAHControl has a real interface but my individual ones don't.
> 
> Edit2: Is that the beta version? Think that's the one I had to get to make my current old GPU work.
> 
> Edit3: Got it configured/updated...just waiting on PPD estimates.
Click to expand...

Glad to se it worked out. Sorry, I left my Saints Row 2 game going last night and when I got back to it the Ronin were making a push into one of my territories and my Heli had decided to make off with me and 2 of my Homies. Had to fly all the way back to Stillwater to my Pad and get my Bear out of the Garage and drive the Ronin back out. So I was a little pre-occupied. My apologies.









At least I now have $200k in my wallet to buy more properties and restock all my ammunition.









~Ceadder


----------



## vonalka

I have an opportunity to get a new Case from Coolermaster - thinking going with the Cosmos II, but open to ideas if anyone thinks there is a better choice.


----------



## Anachronist

Unless I'm horribly mistaken your cpu folding Is getting more ppd than my 7970 was. I'm either horribly misunderstanding something or doing something way wrong.


----------



## Anachronist

I'm a fan of the haf line and price point. Not sure of your budget but I would consider something lighter on the wallet. All depends on what you're looking to throw inside.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I have an opportunity to get a new Case from Coolermaster - thinking going with the Cosmos II, but open to ideas if anyone thinks there is a better choice.


How about this case?:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I'm a fan of the haf line and price point. Not sure of your budget but I would consider something lighter on the wallet. All depends on what you're looking to throw inside.


Budget isn't an issue - I can pick whatever model I want. Someone is getting for me as a gift


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> How about this case?:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245


I like the Storm trooper, but didn't think it was that much of an upgrade from my HAF-932. Also, personally think the Cosmos II looks the best.

My friend who is getting me the case would also be able to get me a case from Thermaltake, but I am thinking the Cooler Master cases are better.


----------



## Anachronist

[quote name="vonalka" url="/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/18310#post_16728806"] Budget isn't an issue - I can pick whatever model I want. Someone is getting for me as a gift[/quote] Csx?  just bear in mind that the cosmos case is huge.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am guessing that 2 very very good 120mm fans would outperform a 200mm fan?


Yea,,,easy !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Depends on if your setup is positive or negative air pressure. Too much in one direction can cause air pockets where no air flow occurs increasing your case temp. Whichever will help you maintain a closer to neutral air pressure would be best in my opinion, at least if you have air filters on your intake fans. The negative pressure will cause air to be pulled in through all the cracks of your case and bring in a lot of dust.


I Work on extreme 922...new filter comming soon







2X120 mm give more airflow that only 1X200mm !!!! and give up result of my 922 Positive pressure !!





3 WEEK LATER XD XD ......................................
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So, the megaflow 200mm is 110CFM.
> What of the generic black 200mm fans?
> Also, 3 120mm fans can replace the top 2 200mm fans!


all CM 200 have same CFM >> http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=3510
3x120 VS 2x200 ,,,, why not ?? if u can fit there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Both are 110CFM. Cooler Master is no longer making the higher grade "Megaflow" 200s'.
> @Anachronist... [email protected] v7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


......Link plz??


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Budget isn't an issue - I can pick whatever model I want. Someone is getting for me as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> Csx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bear in mind that the cosmos case is huge.
Click to expand...

Good point. I am pretty sure it will fit where I need it to go, but I will have to take some measurements before deciding.


----------



## Constantine85

Does anyone know where I can get a power supply extender like shield that sits in front of the PSU unit of the HAF X. I am looking to throw one in my CM 690II to tidy up some of the cable management.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a power supply extender like shield that sits in front of the PSU unit of the HAF X. I am looking to throw one in my CM 690II to tidy up some of the cable management.


post there my friend,,and there u found your info for wire extender







..... official cable management thread >> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/20800_100#post_16730406







rep


----------



## BradleyW

I am a fan of the mega flows. ba da da bom!


----------



## Ceadderman

This first link will take you right to CMs' "Megaflow" 200mm fan. Speed listed there is 110cfm

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/megaflow-200-led-transparent-silent-fan/

This next link will take you to their 932. Speed listed for the 230/200mm fans is 110cfm

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-...nd-mesh-bezel-atx-usb-3-0-full-tower-chassis/

There is ZERO difference between them in CFM. Absolutely NO difference.









Clicking on the respective pic will take you to it's page. ...







Freakin Huddler!!! Nvm it won't.









But if you go to CoolerMaster's store page you can look up the Megaflow and any of the HAF cases that have the 230/200 fans in it. Cooler Master was very nice by publishing this information on their site.









~Ceadder


----------



## HAFenvy

You can also check out the Bitfenix Spectre Pro series of 200mm fans. The Pro model specs list it as 148.72CFM but they are louder at 27dbA. They are supposed to have better static pressure but I've not checked to see if anyone has done a comparison of these against Megaflows or other options out there.


----------



## steven88

I seriously feel like the 200mm CM megaflows are weak....they don't feel any stronger than my whatever xigmatek 120mm....kinda sad if you ask me

I wish there was a larger market for 200mm fans...its pretty much CM megaflows or bust....I know there exists other fans, but you rarely hear talk about them


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I seriously feel like the 200mm CM megaflows are weak....they don't feel any stronger than my whatever xigmatek 120mm....kinda sad if you ask me
> 
> I wish there was a larger market for 200mm fans...its pretty much CM megaflows or bust....I know there exists other fans, but you rarely hear talk about them


The reason you rarely hear anything about the other models(besides BitFenix) is because all the other models are ~80cfm. Just holding your hand over the fan doesn't really show how good or bad these fans are.









~Ceadder


----------



## WarIV

HOT BinFenix 200 >> VS << hot CM 200 ....spec.

BinFenix >> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66097 ,,,148.CFM at 900.RPM give 1.26mm.H2O,,,27.5 dBA,,,0.33A,,,,,, fluid dynamic bearing,(long life) ,,,multiple case/LED colors available
CM >> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=52544 ,,,,,,,,,,,110.CFM at 700.RPM give 0.6mm.H2O,,,,,19 dBA,,,,,,0.28A,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, sleeve bearing ,,,multiple LED color available

All any fixed now on 200mm debate

BinFenix


>> VS <<

CM


BinFenix 200 WINNNN all the way !!!!!







BinFenix look better perfom and great looking (personal conclusion) Bin most expensive than CM so,, for better look/perform?? i go all the way with BinFenix XD

Enjoy







rep


----------



## WarIV

3 461 439 views in this thread ++ 18 330 reply














IS ASSOME THREAD














Nice job all !!!!


----------



## mdobri

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vonalka
> 
> I have an opportunity to get a new Case from Coolermaster - thinking going with the Cosmos II, but open to ideas if anyone thinks there is a better choice.
> 
> How about this case?:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245


Really nice case with a built in fan controller.
Just buy it.


----------



## iARDAs

the top fan on my 922 is supposed to be led but i dont see any lights,

i wonder if the connections are done poorly.

Any ideas?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> the top fan on my 922 is supposed to be led but i dont see any lights,
> i wonder if the connections are done poorly.
> Any ideas?


The stock top fan of the 922 DOES NOT have any LED.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> the top fan on my 922 is supposed to be led but i dont see any lights,
> i wonder if the connections are done poorly.
> Any ideas?


did you get a special edition haf 922? or just a regular one?

the 200mm LEDs are suppose to light up if you plug them in...no special extra wires


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> did you get a special edition haf 922? or just a regular one?
> the 200mm LEDs are suppose to light up if you plug them in...no special extra wires


I got the Red edition. No idea if it is special or not.

I can see red led coming from the fan on the front panel but not on the top. I wonder if it was supposed to be plugged in somewhere different in the motherboard.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> the top fan on my 922 is supposed to be led but i dont see any lights,
> i wonder if the connections are done poorly.
> Any ideas?


no,,stock top fan is black 200 no LED ,,, u can pimp up front fan to the top ,,,and black top to the front
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> the 200mm LEDs are suppose to light up if you plug them in...no special extra wires


effectively







if u dont use stock fan with LED Power wire









a picture says a thousand words XD





Enjoy







rep


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> 3 461 439 views in this thread ++ 18 330 reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS ASSOME THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job all !!!!


Ya really,
Nice job Fannblade and Cedderman.
Oh by the way.....Who's the moderator?
lol


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Ya really,
> Nice job Fannblade and Cedderman.
> Oh by the way.....Who's the moderator?
> lol


Why LOLLLL


----------



## iARDAs

@ WarIV

Ok thank you. I thought the top stock fan had led too. My bed.


----------



## kevindd992002

You're welcome iARDAs.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ WarIV
> Ok thank you. I thought the top stock fan had led too. My bed.


sry,,i see after your next post ,,u tell have HAF 922 RED Edition so,,,, if u not have LED fan on top XD

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6651

i propose to you ,,buy a BinFenix LED Fan and reach most perform(post# 18 331)







if you buy 1,,swap 200mm CM Red LED on top or side panel (same with black 200) and put BinFenix in front !!! if you buy 2 BinF,,, put 200mm CM Red LED in top and fit BinFenix in front and side panel....with last setup,u reach very good positive pressure
















Enjoy







rep


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You're welcome iARDAs.


Ah shoot bro I didnt see your message above lol









Thank you though


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> sry,,i see after your next post ,,u tell have HAF 922 RED Edition so,,,, if u not have LED fan on top XD
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6651
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep


thanks bro I will probably get a 200mm one with LED just to pimp my case


----------



## ski-bum

No Clue!!!!!


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> thanks bro I will probably get a 200mm one with LED just to pimp my case


NP my friend (Quote)i propose to you ,,buy a BinFenix LED Fan and reach most perform(post# 18 331,,,BinFenix200 VS CM200) if you buy 1,,swap 200mm CM Red LED on top (output) and put BinFenix in front !!! u reach good positive pressure and fight f###in dusty in case (see little dust on your pic)
















Enjoy







rep


----------



## justanewguy

i would stay at the megaflow, its still better in case of performance / noise

19db < 26db


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah shoot bro I didnt see your message above lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you though


No worries man, lol.

And btw, if you can get a CM Storm Force 200mm that would be better than the Megaflow (higher CFM and still not so loud).


----------



## Erick Silver

I had to replace the 200MM in my 922 back about 8 months ago. I can attest that the 200mm red LED fan does add an extra dimension of light to the inside of your case. But I still need more lighting inside my case. You should also look into getting a NZXT Lighting kit. And also get a small White LED Light bar just to add that little bit of illumination. Red is nice but its still kinda in the dark end of the light spectrum. Its why military lighting goes red when going into a combat situation. Thats my plan.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah shoot bro I didnt see your message above lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries man, lol.
> 
> And btw, if you can get a CM Storm Force 200mm that would be better than the Megaflow (higher CFM and still not so loud).
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not sure CM is making them anymore. Can't find em anywhere at least.

@Thread Moderator question... thread is in transition. DSWR applied to Klue22 for it but not sure how that's coming along. But it is in transition as far as I am aware.









~Ceadder


----------



## mark3510

Hey guys what happened to the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> Hey guys what happened to the Hall of Fame?


Without a Moderator HoF is on hold.









~Ceadder


----------



## nickt1862

To whom it may concern,

I've been reading these last posts in







.

Please lets all just get along, life is way too short to be





















at each other when we should all be







.

Peace


----------



## Ghostedd




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostedd*


DMN that is a nice build


----------



## Defiler

A friggin' frog got in my case!


----------



## TenshiPL

@Ghostedd
Interior please


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostedd*


Looks good man


----------



## brettjv

I've cleaned up the 'English Grammar' derailing that occured on this thread.

Moving forward, all posts need to be in English, and they need to adhere to the basic tenets 'readability' and 'professionalism', i.e. they should be composed using correct spelling and grammar, including but not limited to: proper sentence structure, punctuation, capitalization, and avoiding excessive use of abbreviations like 'u' instead of 'you'.

Nobody is being singled out here due to their particular country of origin, and all these rules are spelled out in the OCN Terms of Service. For the sake of the site's readability, it's expected that they are adhered to by all site participants, regardless of one's native tongue.

Exceptions will be generally be made for people using Google Translate, as this tool at least formats the English language reasonably well, i.e. using proper spelling and punctuation (even if the grammar is often, um ... sub-par).

Thanks all!


----------



## Erick Silver

Now wait just a bloody minute! In no way was it a flamewar! Yet again another instance of a Moderator overstepping! It was a simple explanation of why he had been blocked. Not in any way was it rude or inappropriate. Sometimes you moderators need to leave things like that alone. I was very polite in offering my explanation. As was Caedderman. Why would you go and delete them? I could see if they were inflammatory in some way but they were not. Now unless things managed to get worse after Caedder and I posted that would be a different story. But I do not recall seeing that. And I do not like my posts that are not inflammatory and inappropriate being deleted. It angers me.


----------



## Ghostedd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenshiPL*
> 
> @Ghostedd
> Interior please


HAF 932 power coated white
XFX 790i Ultra Sli mobo
Q6600 2.4 Ghz OC @ 3.24 Ghz (35C avg)
XFX 6850
Ultra 1200W PSU
Corsair CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 Dominator GT Dual Channel 8192MB PC15000 DDR3 Memory - 1866MHz, 4x2048MB, 9-9-9-24


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Now wait just a bloody minute! In no way was it a flamewar! Yet again another instance of a Moderator overstepping! It was a simple explanation of why he had been blocked. Not in any way was it rude or inappropriate. Sometimes you moderators need to leave things like that alone. I was very polite in offering my explanation. As was Caedderman. Why would you go and delete them? I could see if they were inflammatory in some way but they were not. Now unless things managed to get worse after Caedder and I posted that would be a different story. But I do not recall seeing that. And I do not like my posts that are not inflammatory and inappropriate being deleted. It angers me.


Your complaints are duly noted.

Although I'm not particularly supposed to discuss this, nobody is receiving disciplinary measures here, I'm not out to 'punish' anyone, and the way most people comported themselves in the discussion was perfectly fine, admirable, even.

However, the whole discussion is all wildly off-topic from the subject of the Coolermaster Cases that are the subject of the thread. Thus, perhaps it'll make you feel less angered if I describe the posts as being removed due to their off-topic nature, rather than it being a flame-war









Perhaps that _was_ too strong a word, in retrospect. Hence, I've changed my verbiage above to read 'derailing' instead.

And I apologize if anyone feels attached to the posts they made that've been removed, but ... again, it's all pretty far off-topic, and it's my judgement call that they are collectively a detriment to the readability of the discussion, so ...


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks brettjv, duly noted.









Although I was kind of attached to my last post in the matter since I went out of my way to reply both in French and English the same thing which is per ToS of OCN.









Yet topic was derailed so...









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

Looks pretty nice Ghost. Nice to see some different colors.

The rest of my case, minus PCI-E sleeved cables, should be here within the week..can't wait to be done and post some darn pictures.


----------



## justanewguy

white fits indeed pretty well on a haf. nice idea and good job


----------



## Ceadderman

I would do white except it shows all the dirt. I'd spend more time cleaning it than being on the net. I didn't build my system to be detailing it everyday.









~Ceadder


----------



## ghostcrab

2 Quick pictures of my awsome case


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I would do white except it shows all the dirt. I'd spend more time cleaning it than being on the net. I didn't build my system to be detailing it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Feels like that's why I built mine anymore.. :\


----------



## Ninethourpm

@ iwar. I believe the word you intended was awesome. The first 3 letters of the word you used would refer to a donkey or someones backside. Assuming that's what he's refering to. I give you credit for at least trying to use english.


----------



## ghostcrab

well within the next month or 2 I will be doing a respray a nice orange is what I have in mind







so I think its time to get some more BitFenix braided cables


----------



## Klue22

Hey all, if you hadn't noticed the OP has been changed. I'm sorry I wasn't able to keep up with this thread the last few months so I've found you all someone that can give you the time/attention you deserve. Welcome DWSR!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Hey all, if you hadn't noticed the OP has been changed. I'm sorry I wasn't able to keep up with this thread the last few months so I've found you all someone that can give you the time/attention you deserve. Welcome DWSR!




It's *Klue22!!!!!* Oh my goodness!!









Nice to see you and I also notice that you're forum moderator - moved up in the world hmmm?









I understand that you had your life to take care of and thanks for finding a replacement HAF club leader.









Also thanks for all the time you've donated and done for us here when you were able to.









So where is DWSR? I'm awaiting the customary new leader speech.


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry if i've asked before but how can i remove the top 200mm fan so i can switch it to intake?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sorry if i've asked before but how can i remove the top 200mm fan so i can switch it to intake?


just unscrew it and flip it 180°


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> just unscrew it and flip it 180°


I have no idea why you'd want to do that...but, what he said. Heat rises, so if you're looking to dissipate it, the top is the ideal spot to remove it from the case. Suffice it to say that it's not my computer and do as you wish, but it's not something I would do.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I have no idea why you'd want to do that...but, what he said. Heat rises, so if you're looking to dissipate it, the top is the ideal spot to remove it from the case. Suffice it to say that it's not my computer and do as you wish, but it's not something I would do.


it dont matter if heat rises or not, heat goes where you push it. thats all
i get better temps with my top fans as intake either.


----------



## iARDAs

Does anyone exactly know the CFM value of the top 200mm fan on a Haf 922 red case?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> just unscrew it and flip it 180°


I can't otherwise i would have. Screw driver can't fit via the top hole to get to the screw.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> just unscrew it and flip it 180°
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you'd want to do that...but, what he said. Heat rises, so if you're looking to dissipate it, the top is the ideal spot to remove it from the case. Suffice it to say that it's not my computer and do as you wish, but it's not something I would do.
Click to expand...

To run positive pressure system.









I intend to do that with my 360 when I'm finally able to complete my loop.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Does anyone exactly know the CFM value of the top 200mm fan on a Haf 922 red case?


CFM is 110cfm. All HAF 200s' are 110cfm.









@Klue22.. Thanks for being our fearless leader.









@DWSR... *whip crack* Get to it mister you gots lots of updating to do.









~Ceadder


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't otherwise i would have. Screw driver can't fit via the top hole to get to the screw.


you need a very slim one, but it works


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> you need a very slim one, but it works


I used a slim one but i can't seen to get any grip at all on the screw head.
This is my current config


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CFM is 110cfm. All HAF 200s' are 110cfm.


Hmmmmm

Akasa Viper 120mm fans have 86 cfm. I better grab 2 of those and install them instead of the 200mm one than what you guys think?

I am going to go ahead and order 3 120mm fans now.

2 on top an 1 on the rear of the case.

What about the 120mm fan that is in the rear? what is the cfm value for that?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CFM is 110cfm. All HAF 200s' are 110cfm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> Akasa Viper 120mm fans have 86 cfm. I better grab 2 of those and install them instead of the 200mm one than what you guys think?
> 
> I am going to go ahead and order 3 120mm fans now.
> 
> 2 on top an 1 on the rear of the case.
> 
> What about the 120mm fan that is in the rear? what is the cfm value for that?
Click to expand...

My personal feeling is that if I could install a 200 Radiator I wouldn't be buying 120mm fans to go with a 360. I wish I had a good comparison to test against but I don't believe that swapping out a 200 with 2x120 is a cost efficient way to increase airflow. Certainly not when you factor the dB level into the equation. Still if you think that it will help you I won't talk you out of it. But having had three 120s' in my system, I know how much louder things got I've still got two of them but they're undervolted so they're running near silent. Jack up the power to them and my ears bleed. Yate Loon High Speed Silents ain't that silent imho. I love em but there is a reason I bought a fan controller.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't otherwise i would have. Screw driver can't fit via the top hole to get to the screw.


The top plastic comes off to get to the fans.


----------



## Defiler

Couldn't edit the spreadsheet. How do I add the URL for my build log/images?

http://www.overclock.net/t/709812/project-eva-haf-922-mega-pics-completed-4-23-10


----------



## Anachronist

In the case of a good airflow setup what would you suggest for a 240mm radiator top mounted? Looks like my new 7970 will be here weds and cooling loop thursday.no idea on motherboard. I apparently have some more research to do.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> *snip*


Err...something something something blah take good take blah, update every day, blah.

Yeah, I'm going to start going through the backlog this weekend and start updating the Google Docs in the OP.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I used a slim one but i can't seen to get any grip at all on the screw head.
> This is my current config


well then you need another screwdriver that will fit into the screws.
one word about your picture, normally your psu is supposed to be sucking fresh cold air from the bottom, not sucking in warm air from the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

No real difference in PSU temp with it mounted in either direction. I would say however that it's better to have it mounted with the fan in the downward position to keep debris to a minimum. I dropped a fan screw once(for my H50 push pull kit) and it was a good thing the screw came down flattly instead of vertically. Otherwise it woulda cost me my brand new PSU at the time.









~Ceadder


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> *Err...something something something blah take good take blah, update every day, blah.*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to start going through the backlog this weekend and start updating the Google Docs in the OP.
Click to expand...

Thanks for responding.









Yeah it'll take time for sure especially that you're a student and time is limited.

Also FYI:

I gave my Mom my former HAF 912 rig for her Birthday in 2/2012.

HOWEVER, I'm getting the HAF 912 case back minus the interior hardware components as I'm replacing her case with something else.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> HOWEVER, I'm getting the HAF 912 case back minus the interior hardware components as I'm replacing her case with something else.


Why not just get another 912


----------



## BradleyW

If i turn the PSU though, it will suck from the carpet right into the unit.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> HOWEVER, I'm getting the HAF 912 case back minus the interior hardware components as I'm replacing her case with something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just get another 912
Click to expand...























What are you a wise guy?
















My Mom does not like the HAF 912 case, so being I want her to be at least content I'm replacing that case for her hence by default I get back that HAF 912 I had.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If i turn the PSU though, it will suck from the carpet right into the unit.


Sorry all for the back to back separate responses.

HAF 912 case on wood on top of carpet with the PSU fan pointed downwards inside the case = no problems.


----------



## BradleyW

HAF-X on carpet = Problems.

Hey what is the best position for the side fan duct for 2 kfa2 580's?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Err...something something something blah take good take blah, update every day, blah.
> Yeah, I'm going to start going through the backlog this weekend and start updating the Google Docs in the OP.


Seems like a lot of work. Good luck to ya!

Edit: Maybe you could assign pages out to people, and they go and find everytime a person wanted in the club or *shudder* out of the club, and then have them bring that list of page number and person and request to you.


----------



## ikuiku

It was been awhile since I posted. Here is what I have been up to the last few month. Just waiting on some fittings for my 120mm radiator. Also I am going to change the coolant to red and black. I need some imput on what loop should be what color. Thanks and let me know!
Before









After









Getting a idea how the front panel will look like illuminated









All pices have been cut and placed in for fitment









The wraping begins

















Finished

















Getting a Idea how a acrylic window will look









New 120mm Rad thats going in


----------



## gr8sho

Greetings All,

In my sig and specifically profile, there are pics in there of my first new build in years based on the HAF 932 Advanced I recently posted. The case is gorgeous and I am pleased with all aspects of it.

The pics are based mostly on the initial timeframe of the build and the machine is presently using an air cooled heatsink. Next step is to put the CPU under water and I'm researching what parts to buy now. I'm leaning towards Swiftech for block and pump at least.

So for now this is a quick hello.

Cheers


----------



## BradleyW

Hey what is the best position for the side fan duct for 2 kfa2 580's?
Click on my sig rig image to see my cards.
Thank you!


----------



## eskamobob1

@iku
that looks amazing







... how did you do that light mod on the drive bays?


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Couldn't edit the spreadsheet. How do I add the URL for my build log/images?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/709812/project-eva-haf-922-mega-pics-completed-4-23-10


I'll have to add you manually, which won't happen for a few days at least.


----------



## OverClocker55

How Do I Paint My HAF 912 All Black?


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How Do I Paint My HAF 912 All Black?


Start by removing all the front plastic cover, remove all screws, slot covers, HDD holders etc.
Tape off all pre painted areas. (unless you want to repaint them)
Scrub all bare metal with scotch brite and commet/ajax.
Clean well, rinse and let dry.
Apply 1 "light" layer of Rustoleum self etching primer, Let dry.
Apply 1-2 "light" layers of Rustoleum black primer. Let dry.
Sand down any imperfections now, Clean and rinse if you do.
Apply at least 2 "light" coats of black Rustoleum paint.
Let dry Fully before reassembly. ( at least a few days or you will peel the paint )
There you have your full black haf 912 for around $20.

Note* its best to use several thin coats than a few thick coats to prevent peeling and flaking.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How Do I Paint My HAF 912 All Black?


Your wanting to take the extra step makes me jealous, I think I may paint my case all black too (the interior is a little bit not as pretty as I would like it).


----------



## Fultonloyn

Rig complete until next months upgrade to a Kepler card or 7970! Sitting at avg temp of 38c. Not bad for the meek little H100.

As a member of the club though, I DO SOLEMNLY SWEAR to upgrade to a complete custom WC loop by the end of the year.









Since my last post: Got a 120mm sickleflow on the back, moved that original 140mm as intake by my extra 5.25 bays, got the higher rpm pwm Cougar Vortex fans in push pull (pull fans are outside of the case on top, and picked up some cold cathodes to tighten up the theme of my case. As some other member pointed out, my DRAM fan was the focal point. My camera doesnt do the true look much justice. Got two 12" on the sides and 15" sound activated one on the bottom just to give it a cool glow.


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> @iku
> that looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... how did you do that light mod on the drive bays?


I cut out a pice of smoke acrylic to the size of the front panels then sanded the acrylic down to give it a glow effect. Also cut out a back pice so the red cathode light wont bleed into my case


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Here is a link to my server post.


----------



## Ithanul

Got some question since I am itching to upgrade a few of my fans on my Haf X case.

1. How can a mount a fan above my blue-ray player in the front of the case?

2. Are there any good 200mm fans to replace all four of my stock cooler master fans?

3. What are some good 140mm fans that I can replace the stock back one with?

4. Plus, what a good fan to blot behind the HDDs to blow are onto my video card?


----------



## kul1

Hey guys,

in the past I've seen posts of people having problems to fit Spectre Pro fans in their HAF-X... Check the video below where are user explains how to install them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iddk6S-LhNM


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> I cut out a pice of smoke acrylic to the size of the front panels then sanded the acrylic down to give it a glow effect. Also cut out a back pice so the red cathode light wont bleed into my case


Would this mod technically block the airflow you would normally get from having it open? It's nice for certain. But I like that ability to get that xtra airflow.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Rig complete until next months upgrade to a Kepler card or 7970! Sitting at avg temp of 38c. Not bad for the meek little H100.
> As a member of the club though, I DO SOLEMNLY SWEAR to upgrade to a complete custom WC loop by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my last post: Got a 120mm sickleflow on the back, moved that original 140mm as intake by my extra 5.25 bays, got the higher rpm pwm Cougar Vortex fans in push pull (pull fans are outside of the case on top, and picked up some cold cathodes to tighten up the theme of my case. As some other member pointed out, my DRAM fan was the focal point. My camera doesnt do the true look much justice. Got two 12" on the sides and 15" sound activated one on the bottom just to give it a cool glow.


I bet you can see your rig from space


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Would this mod technically block the airflow you would normally get from having it open? It's nice for certain. But I like that ability to get that xtra airflow.


I haven't noticed any temp changes on my cpu and gpu's. I think the front intake fan pulls enough air in the case. Mabe if you are strictly air cooled it would make a difference. I put one of my pumps on the bottom of the drive bay and was a eye sore looking at it.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Got some question since I am itching to upgrade a few of my fans on my Haf X case.
> 1. How can a mount a fan above my blue-ray player in the front of the case?
> 2. Are there any good 200mm fans to replace all four of my stock cooler master fans?
> 3. What are some good 140mm fans that I can replace the stock back one with?
> 4. Plus, what a good fan to blot behind the HDDs to blow are onto my video card?


1. soft foam
2. mageflows are very good
3. ty-140
4. no need in a haf-x


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I bet you can see your rig from space


yes, NASA has acutally used this to guide ships back to earth...

really isnt too bright...my phone camera is not too good.


----------



## DWSR

Just a heads up for everyone: I'm going to be restructuring the OP for this thread, cleaning the formatting a little and generally updating things. The Google Docs will be (partially) updated this weekend. I can't promise that I'm going to be able to get every post finished, but I will do what I can in the time that I have off from work.

Also, I'm planning on contacting a mod regarding removing posts that are "Add Me" posts that I have successfully added to this thread. It will hopefully cut down on some of the cruft and make this thread a little easier to dig through for useful information, build pictures, and so forth.


----------



## AlexNJ

Hi guys I have a 922 in my fx rig and its starting to run a bit hot should I put a 200 fan on the side Pannel and where would I buy one from?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

The red Megaflow
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002LE8BJA/
The blue megeflow
https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-R407AB

These prices are a lot lower than what newegg would have you pay.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdobri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vonalka
> I have an opportunity to get a new Case from Coolermaster - thinking going with the Cosmos II, but open to ideas if anyone thinks there is a better choice.
> 
> How about this case?:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice case with a built in fan controller.
> Just buy it.
Click to expand...

So I decided on the Cosmos II and it arrived today - I have to pick it up later this afternoon. Looking forward to starting a new build in this case. Also ordered a Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W PSU, Corsair H-100, and Corsair Performance Pro SSD to go with it. Getting a AMD 8150 CPU and AMD 7970 soon - just need to decide on a motherboard now.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> So I decided on the Cosmos II and it arrived today - I have to pick it up later this afternoon. Looking forward to starting a new build in this case. Also ordered a Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W PSU, Corsair H-100, and Corsair Performance Pro SSD to go with it. Getting a AMD 8150 CPU and AMD 7970 soon - just need to decide on a motherboard now.


I hope you have better luck with that card than I'm having. Just got my replacement today and there are certain things about it that make it seem like its been used. I'm far from thrilled. My new motherboard and cooling loop parts will be here tomorrow..excited about that. Need to research fan and airflow layouts as well as some over clocking on this new processor.


----------



## DarkHollow

Hmmm whats the issues your having with the 7970?


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Hmmm whats the issues your having with the 7970?


One I returned was desktop artifacting with all versions of drivers and had a green dot matrix without any. New one I just got today appears to have minor scuffing on pci connection and had no plastic wrap over the fan like the first one did.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> One I returned was desktop artifacting with all versions of drivers and had a green dot matrix without any. New one I just got today appears to have minor scuffing on pci connection and had no plastic wrap over the fan like the first one did.


where did you get it from? Factory refurb?


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> So I decided on the Cosmos II and it arrived today - I have to pick it up later this afternoon. Looking forward to starting a new build in this case. Also ordered a Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W PSU, Corsair H-100, and Corsair Performance Pro SSD to go with it. Getting a AMD 8150 CPU and AMD 7970 soon - just need to decide on a motherboard now.


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735
is the last MB for AMD AM3+ chipset (really cheap for last AMD MB,i buy 275$ no tax in september/11),,, now is the best??i dont now so i have 1 and he have very nice look







i make every OC i want !!
you can see the " Official Crosshair V-Formula 990FX Club " right there > http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/0_100


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






sorry my bad picture,,i'm going out of school now and i take pictures with very cheap cell phone

Enjoy







rep


----------



## DarkHollow

I wouldn't worry too much as long as it works correctly. It does seem some of the newer cards have a bit of issues. I personally like my 5750 (after launch say 6 months lol (before that drivers were kinda a mess and got random "brown/yellow crash screens)) The 480 though is a TANK lol moar volts = moar powah (and more heat







)


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> where did you get it from? Factory refurb?


Both were purchased as new from newegg. This one seems to have minor screen flickering that may or may not be a result of v sync..think I've got it mostly fixed.


----------



## vonalka

So I picked up my Cosmos II and pulled the components from my Haf-932 and put them into the Cosmos. This tower is huge, makes the HAF-932 look like a little baby tower










I am going to build a AMD 8150 rig in my HAF-932 when the rest of the parts come in.

Here are a few more pics of the transformation:


----------



## DWSR

Guys, if you're posting multiple images, please use the spoiler tags in order to keep post length to a minimum. Having to scroll through 1 or 2 pictures is alright, but having 10 posts of 4 pictures each gets really long and annoying.


----------



## iARDAs

I am giving away my Haf 922 case tomorrow and switching to a FULL Tower Aerocool Xpredator case

I would like to thank EVERYONE in this thread whom helped me when i had questions.










Enjoy your cases and mods guys.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am giving away my Haf 922 case tomorrow and switching to a FULL Tower Aerocool Xpredator case
> 
> I would like to thank EVERYONE in this thread whom helped me when i had questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your cases and mods guys.


As much as I love my HAF, it may not be my primary case anymore, so I may be saying goodbye soon as well. I really want to get the new Red Harbinger Cross and if it is affordable, I will be.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> As much as I love my HAF, it may not be my primary case anymore, so I may be saying goodbye soon as well. I really want to get the new Red Harbinger Cross and if it is affordable, I will be.


Wow i wonder how much they will cost.


----------



## WarIV

i dont know, so this case have 600mm height and can fit all 480 WC Rad in front, if you get out 5.25" and HDD Bay







i want 1 for dual 480 rad !! is first full tower i see, they can take 480 Rad in front and have very nice looking>> http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/chassis/28-pgsb/110-xpredator-evil-black
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> As much as I love my HAF, it may not be my primary case anymore, so I may be saying goodbye soon as well. I really want to get the new Red Harbinger Cross and if it is affordable, I will be.


Little link >> http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/31011/ Official FaceBook Link >> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc
Official link produce >> http://www.redharbinger.com/






















Nice project bro


----------



## Lucky 23

Hey stealth where did you get your OCN sticker? I keep looking but it seems like they arn't making them anymore.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am giving away my Haf 922 case tomorrow and switching to a FULL Tower Aerocool Xpredator case
> 
> I would like to thank EVERYONE in this thread whom helped me when i had questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your cases and mods guys.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love my HAF, it may not be my primary case anymore, so I may be saying goodbye soon as well. I really want to get the new Red Harbinger Cross and if it is affordable, I will be.
Click to expand...

Hahaha sure it will be affordable. Freakin awesome desk though.









Shipping on that beast has got to be a couple Benjamins alone.









~Ceadder


----------



## Stormflurry33

This is my HAF 912.


----------



## BradleyW

I seem to be getting a lot of vibration from the HDD hotswap bay. I am using a HDD (Samsung F3) in the hotswap area. Never had this issue before. If i push onto the drive it shuts up.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I seem to be getting a lot of vibration from the HDD hotswap bay. I am using a HDD (Samsung F3) in the hotswap area. Never had this issue before. If i push onto the drive it shuts up.


You could just shove some rubber bands into the slot to dampen the vibration. Anything rubbery would work, to be honest.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> You could just shove some rubber bands into the slot to dampen the vibration. Anything rubbery would work, to be honest.


Where exactly in the slot?
Cheers.


----------



## DWSR

Probably wrapping the rubber bands around the HDD as best you can is the best solution, assuming you can keep it mounted properly in the slot.


----------



## nickt1862

An old bicycle tire tube rubber would do also.

I keep those, they do come in handy.


----------



## BradleyW

Rep to both of you. Cheers.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> The red Megaflow
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002LE8BJA/
> The blue megeflow
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-R407AB
> These prices are a lot lower than what newegg would have you pay.


Also would I be better off buying 2 120mm case fans or the one large one?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> Also would I be better off buying 2 120mm case fans or the one large one?


The 2 120s will move a bit more air (if you are looking at the Sickleflows, that is), but they are also louder. The 120 is nearly silent, btw. OR that is how I feel.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> Also would I be better off buying 2 120mm case fans or the one large one?
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 120s will move a bit more air (if you are looking at the Sickleflows, that is), but they are also louder. The 120*200* is nearly silent, btw. OR that is how I feel.
Click to expand...

Fixed. Pretty sure that's what you meant anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

So who is going to be the first HAF owner to post a picture of their GTX 680? lol


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> So who is going to be the first HAF owner to post a picture of their GTX 680? lol


Not me. I think my 570 has enough muscle for now. If I took a step from here, I would probably snatch up a cheap 570 to complement the one I already have. I will probably wait until the 700 series to upgrade.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hey stealth where did you get your OCN sticker? I keep looking but it seems like they arn't making them anymore.


Dude you know... it took months for it to get to me. I got it for free on OCN, they had a thread where they gave away tons of them for ~$2 shipping.

http://www.overclock.net/t/232208/overclock-net-appliques-for-sale/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/7905/overclock-net-appliques-old/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> As much as I love my HAF, it may not be my primary case anymore, so I may be saying goodbye soon as well. I really want to get the new Red Harbinger Cross and if it is affordable, I will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i wonder how much they will cost.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> i dont know, so this case have 600mm height and can fit all 480 WC Rad in front, if you get out 5.25" and HDD Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want 1 for dual 480 rad !! is first full tower i see, they can take 480 Rad in front and have very nice looking>> http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/chassis/28-pgsb/110-xpredator-evil-black
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> As much as I love my HAF, it may not be my primary case anymore, so I may be saying goodbye soon as well. I really want to get the new Red Harbinger Cross and if it is affordable, I will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Little link >> http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/31011/ Official FaceBook Link >> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc
> Official link produce >> http://www.redharbinger.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice project bro
Click to expand...

I know. So sick. I'm anxious to get pricing details. They'll be announcing it in the coming week or two.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> So who is going to be the first HAF owner to post a picture of their GTX 680? lol


Not me either, Im still good with my old skool GTX 275's.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> So who is going to be the first HAF owner to post a picture of their GTX 680? lol


Pair of 570s with 2.5GB of VRAM each. Not upgrading any time soon.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> So who is going to be the first HAF owner to post a picture of their GTX 680? lol


Did a couple benchmarks to compare the results posted by Jacob from EVGA against my SLI 580s.
His post is here--> EVGA_JacobF 680 Benchmark Results

Using the same tools, I tested to see how much difference his results were compared to my SLI 580s. My 920 is currently OC'd at a mellow 3.8GHz and my GTX 580s (1.5GB mem) are on their stock clocks.

3DMark 11 - Extreme - 2 Way
GTX 680s = X5,295
GTX 580s = X4,090

Difference: 29.5%

Heaven Benchmark - 1920x1080/Normal Tess./2xAA/4xAF - 2 Way
GTX 680s = 132.5 FPS
GTX 580s = 103.4 FPS

Difference: 28.1%

I'm content gaming at 2560x1440 with the settings cranked on my 580s... for now


----------



## justanewguy

~ 30% thats pretty much, not bad.


----------



## DarkHollow

I would love to run grab up a 680.... but I would need to sell my 275s AND my 480 (all w/ waterblocks) to get it. I would attempt to do so but no one wants 275s anymore lol


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Pair of 570s with 2.5GB of VRAM each. Not upgrading any time soon.


I agree. I am actually running a MSI r6950 TFII. I am looking to get into a xfire setup or a powerful single card. I think I am going to wait until summer to hop on any 680 or 7970 train. I would like to see what the EVGA Classified will look like. Or maybe even a pair of 670's? Who knows...I am not really interested in moving in any direction right now. Not until, 1: The hype dies down and people sop beating eachother up over AMD and NVIDIA talk....and 2: I get my dual monitor setup next month


----------



## _REAPER_

I am very happy with my current GPU setup I will wait to upgrade


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am very happy with my current GPU setup I will wait to upgrade


Same here. If I change GPU it's moving up to a 7890 which isn't out yet for some reason.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

I'm not sure the GTX 680 SLI gives much of a boost in real games given the price so i might stick with my 580's also. They sit nicely in my HAF-X!


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> [...] 1: The hype dies down and people sop beating eachother up over AMD and NVIDIA talk....[...]


erm well this will never end.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> [...] 1: The hype dies down and people sop beating eachother up over AMD and NVIDIA talk....[...]
> 
> 
> 
> erm well this will never end.
Click to expand...

As long as you have one company making back room deals(no matter who it is) there will always be some animosity in the resulting fallout. I hate underhanded companies. Can't play on a level playing field so they make backroom deals with the developers in the form of "informing the developers".

If the developers don't have enough money to buy the last equipment they should be out of business. Period. They don't need to be informed or worked with hand in hand.









~Ceadder


----------



## HAFenvy

An interesting Tweet by Jacob at EVGA... their own branded 680 Bridge for the coming Hydro Copper 680... LINK--> EVGA SLI Bridge. I got a response back from Jacob that it is in fact Parallel flow and there will be a triple as well as this dual.

Hmmmm...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*
> 
> An interesting Tweet by Jacob at EVGA... their own branded 680 Bridge for the coming Hydro Copper 680... LINK--> EVGA SLI Bridge. I got a response back from Jacob that it is in fact Parallel flow and there will be a triple as well as this dual.
> 
> Hmmmm...


Looks pretty kewl. I hate EVGA right now. Would be nice if they manufactured AMD cards.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> As long as you have one company making back room deals(no matter who it is) there will always be some animosity in the resulting fallout. I hate underhanded companies. Can't play on a level playing field so they make backroom deals with the developers in the form of "informing the developers".
> If the developers don't have enough money to buy the last equipment they should be out of business. Period. They don't need to be informed or worked with hand in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, you guys are probably right....there can never be just a single good corporation. without competition it we would be stuck with only one option. I like how they tend to light eachothers fire though. " Hey look at this sweet GPU"....."oh yeah? check this shiz out...."


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> It was been awhile since I posted. Here is what I have been up to the last few month. Just waiting on some fittings for my 120mm radiator. Also I am going to change the coolant to red and black. I need some imput on what loop should be what color. Thanks and let me know!
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a idea how the front panel will look like illuminated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pices have been cut and placed in for fitment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wraping begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a Idea how a acrylic window will look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 120mm Rad thats going in


Nice build. Like the window and differnt color coolents.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> As long as you have one company making back room deals(no matter who it is) there will always be some animosity in the resulting fallout. I hate underhanded companies. Can't play on a level playing field so they make backroom deals with the developers in the form of "informing the developers".
> If the developers don't have enough money to buy the last equipment they should be out of business. Period. They don't need to be informed or worked with hand in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Like AMD did with Dues Ex and 3d vision? It is a standard 3d method yet somehow didn't work with 3d vision for the longest time.


----------



## Anachronist

Been a few days since I've been on..got my cooling loop on and new setup basically finished. Need a different compression fitting and a few more sleeved cables and I'm done! Finally.


----------



## raisethe3

HAF 922 on sale for $75 at FRY's. Good deal you guys say?


----------



## Anachronist

[quote name="raisethe3" url="/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/18460#post_16797994"]HAF 922 on sale for $75 at FRY's. Good deal you guys say? [/quote] Especially if there's no mail in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> As long as you have one company making back room deals(no matter who it is) there will always be some animosity in the resulting fallout. I hate underhanded companies. Can't play on a level playing field so they make backroom deals with the developers in the form of "informing the developers".
> If the developers don't have enough money to buy the last equipment they should be out of business. Period. They don't need to be informed or worked with hand in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like AMD did with Dues Ex and 3d vision? It is a standard 3d method yet somehow didn't work with 3d vision for the longest time.
Click to expand...

How many games hit you with the NVidia flash screen on startup in the history of games? Just sayin. NVidia even stated that they work hand in hand with the developers.









@raisethe3... yeah that's a pretty good deal unless you're paying tax on the 922. Then it's about the same as buying from online depending on where you live and the tax. Then transportation cost. California I'm assuming though.









~Ceadder


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> How many games hit you with the NVidia flash screen on startup in the history of games? Just sayin. NVidia even stated that they work hand in hand with the developers.


That isn't a bad thing. AMD also has their AMD game program which has been very popular recently. Its a good thing the end user and has gotten us features that we wouldn't have seen otherwise. Crysis 2 is a good example, there would be no high res texture pack or DX11 support without Nvidia's input.

If AMD would work with developers a bit more then you might see some better launch support less messes like we saw with Rage and Brink at launch. Its actually one of the things that AMD has claimed to be working on recently. Its a good thing for you and I.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> How many games hit you with the NVidia flash screen on startup in the history of games? Just sayin. NVidia even stated that they work hand in hand with the developers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a bad thing. AMD also has their AMD game program which has been very popular recently. Its a good thing the end user and has gotten us features that we wouldn't have seen otherwise. Crysis 2 is a good example, there would be no high res texture pack or DX11 support without Nvidia's input.
> 
> If AMD would work with developers a bit more then you might see some better launch support less messes like we saw with Rage and Brink at launch. Its actually one of the things that AMD has claimed to be working on recently. Its a good thing for you and I.
Click to expand...

I'm not sayin that it's bad for the end user, which of course before AMD got into the mix it kinda was considering NVidia all but had the market completely cornered. With AMD finalizing their buyout of ATi, AMD just has the capital to fight NVidia using the tactics that mad NVidia such a force in the Graphics market. Personally there is no room in any market where a manufacturer works hand in hand with anybody.

What I'm sayin is everyone needs to be above board and send their specs out to the Developers under NDA and see what they do on their own. It might actually make the developer market more competitive and more forward thinking. You're not wrong, I just think you may not be seeing the full issue. NVidia undermined their competition and drove them out of the market with their "working hand in hand" with the developers. Imagine what would have happened if AMD hadn't gotten involved. the 4** series would be the best in the market today.









~Ceadder


----------



## brettjv

Let's keep the thread on topic, kay fellas?

Gracias


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Let's keep the thread on topic, kay fellas?
> 
> Gracias


I miss sumpin?









Or was that directed at the conversation about what to put in our Cases? That is kina on topic.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Really want to pick up an XSPC Rs or RX360 kit, they are out everywhere though =(...I could deal with the RS240 i suppose. I would like to run GPU coverage this summer though so i may either get the 240 now and add a rad, or just wait it out.

Any ideas as to when more are coming?


----------



## OverClocker55

The grass is green. The sky is blue. I have a HAF 912 hh BOO


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Really want to pick up an XSPC Rs or RX360 kit, they are out everywhere though =(...I could deal with the RS240 i suppose. I would like to run GPU coverage this summer though so i may either get the 240 now and add a rad, or just wait it out.
> Any ideas as to when more are coming?


where are you from?
its available through their online shop @ http://shop.xs-pc.com/
or check out the reseller page and contact them directly @ http://www.xs-pc.com/resellers/


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Really want to pick up an XSPC Rs or RX360 kit, they are out everywhere though =(...I could deal with the RS240 i suppose. I would like to run GPU coverage this summer though so i may either get the 240 now and add a rad, or just wait it out.
> Any ideas as to when more are coming?


Honestly, I'm a huge fan of the EK kits over the Rasa kits. You get a better set of components to start your loop off with, and also compression fittings.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Honestly, I'm a huge fan of the EK kits over the Rasa kits. You get a better set of components to start your loop off with, and also compression fittings.


Justanewguy I am in the states. Tx to be specific.

As far as the EK kits, I am really not that up to date on them. I know the EK blocks perform just as well as the ray storm. Any links that compare them? Or details on what makes then parts better? Other than comp fittings.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Justanewguy I am in the states. Tx to be specific.
> As far as the EK kits, I am really not that up to date on them. I know the EK blocks perform just as well as the ray storm. Any links that compare them? Or details on what makes then parts better? Other than comp fittings.


well check the reseller page and you will be able to order one


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Justanewguy I am in the states. Tx to be specific.
> As far as the EK kits, I am really not that up to date on them. I know the EK blocks perform just as well as the ray storm. Any links that compare them? Or details on what makes then parts better? Other than comp fittings.


Specifically the pump included with the EK kits is far better than the one in the Rasa kits (unless they've changed it in the last 6 months or so), the blocks also perform better (Martin did a comparison on these forums somewhere. CBA to find it atm.)


----------



## Tectonic

My nvdia haf-x rig mod



Here is a review i made with 60 photo and video.

http://myplaisio.gr/user-labs/custom-watercooling-project

Its in greek but you can google translate it or just check the photos and video









Hope you like it


----------



## Fultonloyn

Some new photos of my rig. Actually returned the H100 for a XSPC Rasa RS 360. Should be here this week. time to get wet!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cant wait to get this WC going. Also got a UV light and some Blue tubing to match:thumb:

EDIT: Sorry, DWSR the RASA kit just sat better with my budget. The EK looked good but I went with the latter. If is terrible you can be the first to rub it in as much as you like.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Some new photos of my rig. Actually returned the H100 for a XSPC Rasa RS 360. Should be here this week. time to get wet!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get this WC going. Also got a UV light and some Blue tubing to match:thumb:
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, DWSR the RASA kit just sat better with my budget. The EK looked good but I went with the latter. If is terrible you can be the first to rub it in as much as you like.


Yeah the RASA is cheaper, but the EK kit(~$200 last I looked) comes with 3/8 tubing, Nickel Plated Comps, 4.0 Pump, Yate Loon fans of Medium or High Speed variety(x3) EK 360 Radiator(not entirely sure on the unit) and 150mm Reservoir which attaches to the pump. You really do get what you pay for. They also throw a bottle of their coolant in the Pack for those who wish to run dye.

Gonna be working on my cooling system the beginning of next month some time. Can't give anyone a specific date but I plan to be getting my Radiator, Fillport, Plug and Fans as well as a DPlug to connect my FC and CPU block since using Comps could make things a bit more complicated connecting the FC to the Block. So I figure DPlug will do it just fine.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah the RASA is cheaper, but the EK kit(~$200 last I looked) comes with 3/8 tubing, Nickel Plated Comps, 4.0 Pump, Yate Loon fans of Medium or High Speed variety(x3) EK 360 Radiator(not entirely sure on the unit) and 150mm Reservoir which attaches to the pump. You really do get what you pay for. They also throw a bottle of their coolant in the Pack for those who wish to run dye.
> Gonna be working on my cooling system the beginning of next month some time. Can't give anyone a specific date but I plan to be getting my Radiator, Fillport, Plug and Fans as well as a DPlug to connect my FC and CPU block since using Comps could make things a bit more complicated connecting the FC to the Block. So I figure DPlug will do it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


yeah, i read some reviews and I got the XSPC for $149.99 USD and all the EK kits were over $200. Either way, these are only starter kits for me. I will eventually phase all of it out. =) Just something to get my feet wet.....get it? Also, I already have the fans of my choice so I will be perfectly happy! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah the RASA is cheaper, but the EK kit(~$200 last I looked) comes with 3/8 tubing, Nickel Plated Comps, 4.0 Pump, Yate Loon fans of Medium or High Speed variety(x3) EK 360 Radiator(not entirely sure on the unit) and 150mm Reservoir which attaches to the pump. You really do get what you pay for. They also throw a bottle of their coolant in the Pack for those who wish to run dye.
> Gonna be working on my cooling system the beginning of next month some time. Can't give anyone a specific date but I plan to be getting my Radiator, Fillport, Plug and Fans as well as a DPlug to connect my FC and CPU block since using Comps could make things a bit more complicated connecting the FC to the Block. So I figure DPlug will do it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i read some reviews and I got the XSPC for $149.99 USD and all the EK kits were over $200. Either way, these are only starter kits for me. I will eventually phase all of it out. =) Just something to get my feet wet.....get it? Also, I already have the fans of my choice so I will be perfectly happy! Thanks for your input!
Click to expand...

I completely understand. I'm not regretting how long it's taken me to put my kit together, but I do kinda with I'dve gone with a kit. But then I remember how much more I'd be spending to replace parts with the items I do have and it makes me glad I decided to piecemeal it. It's sort of a catch 22 with Water Cooling. Buy it all at once pay later. Piecemeal it over time and cool later. Really is no Win involved until you get to see your temps and OC the spit out of your CPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## Anachronist

I just made a modified version of the rasa kit myself..except with a raystorm and compression fittings..and 3/8 1/2 tubing. It came in reasonably priced, I think.I'll post pics when I get it looking nicer. One of these days.







I'm totally happy with it, even if it's not the best performing.


----------



## gibsy

do you guys have any experience modding the hafx front panel?? im thinking to use black acrylic for the front panel to cover all of the bay's mesh..what do you guys think?


----------



## DWSR

Nothing wrong with the Rasa kits. I actually replaced EVERYTHING out of my EK kit except for the radiator at this point.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Rasa kits. I actually replaced EVERYTHING out of my EK kit except for the radiator at this point.


Nothing except the pump. Too many people have reported about their pump either being or becoming noisy and goin TU. It's one reason I decided to go with a dual Pump setup externally to a Res. Don't wish to have to replace both every time the pump goes down.









Otherwise I like the RASA kits just fine. They create competition with the other kit offerings and make it cheaper to get a full water cooling kit for people who otherwise couldn't afford one. I probably could have gone with a full on loop when I had the money to make the System purchase but I opted to go with an all in one H50 setup rather than taking a chance on something I had zero knowledge of. Considering I had the $500 at the time to build the loop I am building now.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Rasa kits. I actually replaced EVERYTHING out of my EK kit except for the radiator at this point.


Same thoughts i had...i figure by next summer i will probably have a new loop...lol or at least an external pump outside of the dual bay res.


----------



## Fuganater

Got new rads, tubing and coolant.


----------



## eskamobob1

What coolant is that? Ice dragon with red mayhem?


----------



## Fultonloyn

Anyone have any experience with removing the HDD bays? I am thinking about this improve airflow and get some more space for a later pump. I would like to get may like the top two or so. Is this advisable?

Similar to this: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/32973/id/151576/sort/display_order

Is it just cut them out with a dremmel, then get the rivets out?


----------



## Ceadderman

... Use a drill to get the rivets out Fultonloyn. Or you can dremmel them out too if you disc the portion that isn't flush to the surface.










...Wait... aw hell... I just had a really bad case of Deja Vu. Coulda sworn there were pics and conversation about the results of those pics.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ... Use a drill to get the rivets out Fultonloyn. Or you can dremmel them out too if you disc the portion that isn't flush to the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Wait... aw hell... I just had a really bad case of Deja Vu. Coulda sworn there were pics and conversation about the results of those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Okay, so should I cut off the the portion i dont want? Then just drill the rivets to remove said piece?

EDIT: Also, what sandpaper should I use for post-dremmel cleanup?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with removing the HDD bays? I am thinking about this improve airflow and get some more space for a later pump. I would like to get may like the top two or so. Is this advisable?
> 
> Similar to this: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/32973/id/151576/sort/display_order
> 
> Is it just cut them out with a dremmel, then get the rivets out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ... Use a drill to get the rivets out Fultonloyn. Or you can dremmel them out too if you disc the portion that isn't flush to the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Wait... aw hell... I just had a really bad case of Deja Vu. Coulda sworn there were pics and conversation about the results of those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so should I cut off the the portion i dont want? Then just drill the rivets to remove said piece?
Click to expand...

The way to do it would be to drill out the rivets you need removed. If your drill won't fit straight into the 5.25 bay(I'm assuming you wish to remove HDD rack) then the thing to do is disc the aluminum rivet at the shaft portion where it shouldn't be flush to the sheet metal. If you can access the rivets without cutting it would be best because removing the metal could alter the sturdiness of the case causing it to tweak from the added pressure to drill out the rivets. Just make sure you use a bit you don't mind losing if you can't get the rivet pieces off the hub end of the bit.









~Ceadder


----------



## StormX2

I dont think im actuyally on the list - but I love my Haf 932, and will most likely use it for the rest of my life

Or atleast until Computers get so tiny and produce Considerably less heat when overclocked, so I can comfortably and easily move to mATX

for now Im happy with my Monster Tank of a PC

I wouldnt mind finding a Mod to do though, Make this think a Little extra Personal, any idea?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I dont think im actuyally on the list - but I love my Haf 932, and will most likely use it for the rest of my life
> 
> Or atleast until Computers get so tiny and produce Considerably less heat when overclocked, so I can comfortably and easily move to mATX
> 
> for now Im happy with my Monster Tank of a PC
> 
> I wouldnt mind finding a Mod to do though, Make this think a Little extra Personal, any idea?


You can do all kinds of things with with these cases. Go nuts. Just make sure to do so within reason. What you do may not be able to be undone.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The way to do it would be to drill out the rivets you need removed. If your drill won't fit straight into the 5.25 bay(I'm assuming you wish to remove HDD rack) then the thing to do is disc the aluminum rivet at the shaft portion where it shouldn't be flush to the sheet metal. If you can access the rivets without cutting it would be best because removing the metal could alter the sturdiness of the case causing it to tweak from the added pressure to drill out the rivets. Just make sure you use a bit you don't mind losing if you can't get the rivet pieces off the hub end of the bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for all the advice Ceadderman. I would like to keep at least the top two HDD bays. You think the structure of the 932 would be compromised if I removed the bottom three?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The way to do it would be to drill out the rivets you need removed. If your drill won't fit straight into the 5.25 bay(I'm assuming you wish to remove HDD rack) then the thing to do is disc the aluminum rivet at the shaft portion where it shouldn't be flush to the sheet metal. If you can access the rivets without cutting it would be best because removing the metal could alter the sturdiness of the case causing it to tweak from the added pressure to drill out the rivets. Just make sure you use a bit you don't mind losing if you can't get the rivet pieces off the hub end of the bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the advice Ceadderman. I would like to keep at least the top two HDD bays. You think the structure of the 932 would be compromised if I removed the bottom three?
Click to expand...

Nope not at all. But do you have empty 5.25 bays?

I'm gonna be putting my drives in two 5.25 bays using brackets that came with old school 3.5 drives...





Not sure where you can get em if you don't have any brackets but I suspect they'll have some on FleaBay.









But yeah if you wish to mod your case now and run only 2 HDD trays you shouldn't have any problems if you remove the lower 3 trays.









*Edit* ***Craptastic Maxtor Drive is for Example purposes only. No HAF 932s' were harmed by its presence in any way.***









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope not at all. But do you have empty 5.25 bays?
> I'm gonna be putting my drives in two 5.25 bays using brackets that came with old school 3.5 drives...
> 
> 
> Not sure where you can get em if you don't have any brackets but I suspect they'll have some on FleaBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah if you wish to mod your case now and run only 2 HDD trays you shouldn't have any problems if you remove the lower 3 trays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* ***Craptastic Maxtor Drive is for Example purposes only. No HAF 932s' were harmed by its presence in any way.***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I have a couple. Right now I am running a 1 TB Hitachi drive and a 64 gb SSD with another 32 gb above that. I am not planning on adding any HDD's very soon..I will check it out later tonight. If i do anything I will post with my new work!

While on this post, I want to paint the mesh fan grills. ( I know you have nibbled yours away







) What would be the best way? Just tape off the other parts and paint over? Any sanding or priming?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope not at all. But do you have empty 5.25 bays?
> I'm gonna be putting my drives in two 5.25 bays using brackets that came with old school 3.5 drives...
> 
> 
> Not sure where you can get em if you don't have any brackets but I suspect they'll have some on FleaBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah if you wish to mod your case now and run only 2 HDD trays you shouldn't have any problems if you remove the lower 3 trays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* ***Craptastic Maxtor Drive is for Example purposes only. No HAF 932s' were harmed by its presence in any way.***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple. Right now I am running a 1 TB Hitachi drive and a 64 gb SSD with another 32 gb above that. I am not planning on adding any HDD's very soon..I will check it out later tonight. If i do anything I will post with my new work!
> 
> While on this post, I want to paint the mesh fan grills. ( I know you have nibbled yours away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What would be the best way? Just tape off the other parts and paint over? Any sanding or priming?
Click to expand...

If you look on the inside portion of your grills(5.25 Bay) you'll notice that the mesh is tabbed inside the plastic. I bent those straight as I could and then with gentle steady pressure I forced them out painted them over paper and then snapped them back in. Make sure they're clean before you paint them to get any dust or skin oils off them. Mine were new when I painted them and didn't handle them much so that was pretty simple with warm water and vinegar solution with a touch of Isopropyl to aid in the drying process with evaporation.









The front trim grills and the fan grill are a little more complicated but not by much. The fan grill is a smal Phillips head driver 4 screws. Snaps right out once those are removed. I put them back while the grill was floating around and made for easier reassembly since I put each corresponding screw back into the seat it came from. The Side grills are one sided rivets that are part of the trim. Take the slimmest edge you can find(I used a small flat blade driver) and work it between the grill and the plastic and lightly twist til you hear the pop of the folded over plastic breaking free of the rivet. Slide the driver further up the trim and repeat the process with the next one and so on.

I used Newsprint to paint on but I would recommend Wax paper if you got it. Keeps the trims from sticking to the surface if you don't have some plastic bottle caps to set the grills on. they may still stick but the wax will keep the paper from sticking to and tearing away the paint when it's separated.









Just some tricks of the trade I learned when I was a Deck Ape in the Navy.









When I reassembled the 5.25 plates I bent the tabs to the trim portion to aid for future repainting should I want to repaint my grills a different color.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> What coolant is that? Ice dragon with red mayhem?


Mayhem's Pastel Light Red with some Mayhem's Red Dye added.


----------



## ski-bum

HAF932 Advance is $109 after rebate from Newegg.

Link


----------



## speedysteve007

Minor update


Saved up for awhile and got myself a XFX Double D FX-797A-TDBC Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB









Hopefully soon i will paint my case, do some sleveing( YES and better cable management), and a basic water cooling kit. Well as long as i don't run into financial troubles again


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Minor update
> 
> Saved up for awhile and got myself a XFX Double D FX-797A-TDBC Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon i will paint my case, do some sleveing( YES and better cable management), and a basic water cooling kit. Well as long as i don't run into financial troubles again


Now get a 3 monitor setup!


----------



## Ceadderman

No way. Get water cooling and get that bad boy under water!









~Ceadder


----------



## OverClocker55

hmmm HAX X now or wait for HAX-XOXOXOXOXOXOX=new cases coming soon


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmmm HAX X now or wait for HAX-XOXOXOXOXOXOX=new cases coming soon


They already have newer cases, they are branded under "Storm".

Like the Storm Trooper.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No way. Get water cooling and get that bad boy under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Done. Kit got here today! Post when I get it up and going. Also, painted a few parts on my kit. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmmm HAX X now or wait for HAX-XOXOXOXOXOXOX=new cases coming soon


Link?









~Ceadder


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Now get a 3 monitor setup!



Are you talking about this? :]
Already done <3


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No way. Get water cooling and get that bad boy under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done. Kit got here today! Post when I get it up and going. Also, painted a few parts on my kit. Thanks again for the advice!
Click to expand...

Awesome bro, can't wait to see it up an running. Hopefully I'll have my loop up an running by Mid April at the latest.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this? :]
> Already done <3


NICE! Im jealous......


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quick question guys...I have a HAF 932 with the stock exhaust 140 mm LED fan. This thing doesn't pull much air and when I put my hand behind the case I can barely feel the air. I have a Gelid Wing 140 MM fan on the way. My question is until it gets here, would I be safe to move the rear exhaust fan into my 5.25 bay for an extra intake fan? Of course I would be leaving the top 230 MM as an exhaust fan because heat rises.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> NICE! Im jealous......


I love it so much


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Quick question guys...I have a HAF 932 with the stock exhaust 140 mm LED fan. This thing doesn't pull much air and when I put my hand behind the case I can barely feel the air. I have a Gelid Wing 140 MM fan on the way. My question is until it gets here, would I be safe to move the rear exhaust fan into my 5.25 bay for an extra intake fan? Of course I would be leaving the top 230 MM as an exhaust fan because heat rises.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


It really depends on the Cooling performance of your board, and CPU cooler. If your NB cooler isn't very good and if you're running the stock cooler I would have to say no. Personally, I would leave it alone and deal with making any changes when your new fan arrives.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zackarak

Can someone upload a picture of what screws that come with HAF X are to be used with the motherboard? I used the ones with ridges on the head but there are flat ones too. I think those were for the PSU.


----------



## Nebacanezer

It's an Asus P6T Deluxe from way back in 2009 lol so it only has a passive NB cooler. Stock CPU cooler (for now) as well. That fan looks as though it barely moves at 600 RPM and literally I can barely feel any air flow whatsoever.

Thanks for the reply Ceadderman. My new fan should be here Tuesday so I believe I can wait until then to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackarak*
> 
> Can someone upload a picture of what screws that come with HAF X are to be used with the motherboard? I used the ones with ridges on the head but there are flat ones too. I think those were for the PSU.


Just your typical MB screw. They look just like the ones that mount your PSU in place. No different. Well, only silver if you have a Corsair PSU.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zackarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just your typical MB screw. They look just like the ones that mount your PSU in place. No different. Well, only silver if you have a Corsair PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hmm, I do own a corsair PSU. Will have to check the screws that came with it.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just your typical MB screw. They look just like the ones that mount your PSU in place. No different. Well, only silver if you have a Corsair PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The ones that mount your PSU in place are actually a different threading, I believe. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_case_screws


----------



## Fultonloyn

A quick glimpse of my new loop. Final pics up after i get is assemble and photo ready


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> A quick glimpse of my new loop. Final pics up after i get is assemble and photo ready


Nice colour. I would have flipped your radiator around and put your bay res above your optical drive. It would have allowed you to clean up your tubing significantly.

Edit: Just an update for the OP. I've cleaned up some of the sections and moved them out of the Old Post spoiler into the new post. Klue22 actually shared the wrong gdoc pages with me, so it's going to be a bit more work for me to get the list cleaned up, but it won't be too bad. There is also now a submission form for submitting your information for the club. *Please use this submission form from now on. Any posts after this one using the old application method (i.e. posting pictures) will be reported and removed.* I have enough work on this thread without having to deal with people who can't follow instructions. I'm sorry to sound like a jerk, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Nice colour. I would have flipped your radiator around and put your bay res above your optical drive. It would have allowed you to clean up your tubing significantly.
> Edit: Just an update for the OP. I've cleaned up some of the sections and moved them out of the Old Post spoiler into the new post. Klue22 actually shared the wrong gdoc pages with me, so it's going to be a bit more work for me to get the list cleaned up, but it won't be too bad. There is also now a submission form for submitting your information for the club. *Please use this submission form from now on. Any posts after this one using the old application method (i.e. posting pictures) will be reported and removed.* I have enough work on this thread without having to deal with people who can't follow instructions. I'm sorry to sound like a jerk, but them's the breaks.


I thought about that, but I didnt want to create any kinks in my lines and i didnt have any angled fittings... A future update will involve some better compression fittings and some angled ones to clean it up. Also, I plan to add a T drain section. I kinda like the long tubing with the UV cathodes on it. =)

I certainly appreciate the input!

EDIT: also considering draining and cutting a few CM off the tubes going res--rad...and then CPU to res..


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> I thought about that, but I didnt want to create any kinks in my lines and i didnt have any angled fittings... A future update will involve some better compression fittings and some angled ones to clean it up. Also, I plan to add a T drain section. I kinda like the long tubing with the UV cathodes on it. =)
> I certainly appreciate the input!
> EDIT: also considering draining and cutting a few CM off the tubes going res--rad...and then CPU to res..


You should see what I had to do for my loop. I'll take some pictures when I get home, but it involved about 5 angled fittings.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> You should see what I had to do for my loop. I'll take some pictures when I get home, but it involved about 5 angled fittings.


I can only imagine....haha lets see it!


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my old build when I owned the HAF-X. The case is now my brothers and I own Corsair cases now


----------



## Zackarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> The ones that mount your PSU in place are actually a different threading, I believe. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_case_screws




The screws in the top left corner are for the motherboard I guess?

EDIT: Just took out the spare screws I had and tried them out. One of them didn't fit


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Yes the top left screws are Mainboard. If you look closely at the standoffs you can see the thread pitch is different from the ones in the top middle.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just your typical MB screw. They look just like the ones that mount your PSU in place. No different. Well, only silver if you have a Corsair PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that mount your PSU in place are actually a different threading, I believe. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_case_screws
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that they are the same thread pitch. But I could be wrong. Manufacturers are starting to get with the program as far as interchangeability goes.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Just wanted to do an update on WC my HAF 932....

Everything is in an works great! As of now my temps are: 35c, 34c, 35c, 31c. Thats pretty okay with me. It might drop a little in the next few days. If I am wrong please, someone speak up! I expect that when I go under load is when I will really be impressed.









EDIT: also, does anyone know/have any links on how to chagne LED's? I assume its a pretty simple resoldering to the resistor? I want to change my ram fan to UV Led's


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Just wanted to do an update on WC my HAF 932....
> Everything is in an works great! As of now my temps are: 35c, 34c, 35c, 31c. Thats pretty okay with me. It might drop a little in the next few days. If I am wrong please, someone speak up! I expect that when I go under load is when I will really be impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, does anyone know/have any links on how to chagne LED's? I assume its a pretty simple resoldering to the resistor? I want to change my ram fan to UV Led's


There is a guide somewhere on these forums, but it is as easy as you said, just a simple resolder of LEDs.


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Already on the list, but updated my Rig compared to my older version.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Already on the list, but updated my Rig compared to my older version.


Go ahead and use the submission form to readd yourself.


----------



## gibsy

hi there!did anyone ever tried to use carbon vinyl fiber to haf x/932/922 front and above panel??would glad to see how does it looks..thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

I know Tops have been done. Not sure about the rest of the fascia but I would think not. Because of all the right angles that need to be covered, not to mention the grill work on the the sides. I wouldn't mind seeing it but I know that it would be damned hard to get it done and have it look right. Not impossible, just damned hard.









~Ceadder


----------



## SunYear

HAF-X nVidia Edition ...


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow that's a lot of Green. Not a big fan of Green but you did an excellent job with it.









Oh yes, make sure to log your system in your sig. That way if you have any issues people won't be bombarding you with Questions instead of helping you.









~Ceadder


----------



## Lucky 23

Nice HAF-X


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I know Tops have been done. Not sure about the rest of the fascia but I would think not. Because of all the right angles that need to be covered, not to mention the grill work on the the sides. I wouldn't mind seeing it but I know that it would be damned hard to get it done and have it look right. Not impossible, just damned hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It would be awesome to see a completely vinyl CF HAF 932/X. I think that would look boss.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ick!









If you say so.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## gibsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> It would be awesome to see a completely vinyl CF HAF 932/X. I think that would look boss.


im going to do that really soon..







have spent a lot of time to see how to apply the 3m carbon vinyl cleanly!


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> HAF-X nVidia Edition ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wow that's a lot of Green. Not a big fan of Green but you did an excellent job with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, make sure to log your system in your sig. That way if you have any issues people won't be bombarding you with Questions instead of helping you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Mmmmmm Green - but I might be a little bias on that


----------



## OverClocker55

I wish the corsair cases had the HAF cooling and Corsair smexyness


----------



## Ceadderman

HAF cases are pretty smecsy in their own right. About the only thing a HAF owner would want is the separated case like the 800D is. That's about it. I like em but I think HAFs' are pure smex.









~Ceadder


----------



## mustangbanshee

Add me please


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

If someone is interested in the demciflex fan filters for the HAF932 you might be able to find a good deal in the classifieds.


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustangbanshee*
> 
> Add me please]


Please read the new OP. You can add yourself.


----------



## THC Butterz

picked um cm's trooper today, gotta say the much older HAF X is still cm's best full tower in my book, the troopers nice, but i had more options and room to wc in the X


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> If someone is interested in the demciflex fan filters for the HAF932 you might be able to find a good deal in the classifieds.


When did CM make a 923?









You might fix that link title.









~Ceadder


----------



## mustangbanshee

Hey add me please
http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii607/mustangbanshee/IMG_0218.jpg


----------



## Fultonloyn

Any one know where I can get some Mayhem UV Blue to add to my distilled and biocide? I have looked on his website and the US vendors seem to not have it. My loop is already blue just want the water to be blue now! Should be able to post some update this evening.

EDIT: too much hassle/worry with dye...maybe some light food coloring..


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> When did CM make a 923?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might fix that link title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Good catch, thanks. I'm not sure that I would have noticed.


----------



## Nebacanezer

I'll have to get some pics up when I get home, but I just picked up a Gelid 140mm fan for the rear exhaust on my 932 and this fan moves a ton of air. Pics to come later


----------



## Ceadderman

With the used Radiator and new fans on the way I'm probably going to drop the Yate Loon 140 out of mine. At least until I can get a 140 Rad to add when I add my GPU to the loop. I think I'm only going to run 5 fans.

360 kit up top
200 in the front(HDDs' need cooling







)
GPU.

That should quiet my system quite a bit. Dust Intake should lessen a bit too.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ I would think it will cut down on the dust. We gets pics of new rads going in?

I know people say the HAF series moves a great deal of air and hence a great deal of dust, but in the time I've had mine it really hasn't gotten that much dust. I've blown it out once in about 4 months. I don't know if its because the room I keep it in is like a sterile surgery room or if I keep it 5 feet off the ground but I have seen very little dust


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In my HAF, I know that I would have a lot more dust if I didn't have the air filters. My comp used to get a fair amount of buildup before I had ordered the fans, and that was with it on my desk. However, I also had a minifridge nearby, and the amount of dust it gathered / stirred up was staggering, so maybe the fridge had something to do with it.

Also, got me a SSD, just waiting for it to get here. Got the following one for $55 after rebate...
http://5z8.info/taliban-meetup_v2q5yc_trojan


----------



## Fultonloyn

A few pics snapped by my phone last night..when i have some time, I will take some actual quality photos.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Nice snag on the MIR for that SSD.

I don't have any filters on my rig, but I also don't let my kids in here, no dogs in here, and I vacuum the rug like every other day lol I'm not sure why it's not building up but it definitely isn't a bad thing and I am not complaining.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ I would think it will cut down on the dust. We gets pics of new rads going in?
> 
> I know people say the HAF series moves a great deal of air and hence a great deal of dust, but in the time I've had mine it really hasn't gotten that much dust. I've blown it out once in about 4 months. I don't know if its because the room I keep it in is like a sterile surgery room or if I keep it 5 feet off the ground but I have seen very little dust


Of course everyone is gon get pics.









Try having birds and never really dusting. I guarantee you'll see a difference in how much dust your HAF takes in, within a matter of a week or so. I don't have to dust the inside of my system a whole lot though since I have filters on font side and undercarriage. Could use one more on the back but I get by with what I have.









That looks REALLY sharp Fulton. Love the attention to detail with the HDD trays and the Toolless thumb latches.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

deleted.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That looks REALLY sharp Fulton. Love the attention to detail with the HDD trays and the Toolless thumb latches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks! I am about done with my mods for now. All i really have left it outfitting my Kingston ram fan with 3mm UV led's instad of the stock blue ones. And maybe the 200mm fan on the side of the case...then later in summer a new gpu.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> deleted.


deleted?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That looks REALLY sharp Fulton. Love the attention to detail with the HDD trays and the Toolless thumb latches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am about done with my mods for now. All i really have left it outfitting my Kingston ram fan with 3mm UV led's instad of the stock blue ones. And maybe the 200mm fan on the side of the case...then later in summer a new gpu.
Click to expand...

To be honest, RAM coolers(unless watercooled) are a waste of time. It's rare to get RAM so hot they need the cooler. But when you run one it sucks the dust into any exposed crevices. So if you're only running 2 sticks(like I do) you have a good chance of filling up your RAM slots with dust. I had Dominators and they came with the fan. I started noticing a buildup of dust and yanked that puppy on the double quick. After I cleared all the dust out, I decided that I was never going to do that again.









I'm stoked though. 7870 launched this week. So soon as I can get some stuff sold I'm probably going to get one and hopefully a full coverage block for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> To be honest, RAM coolers(unless watercooled) are a waste of time. It's rare to get RAM so hot they need the cooler. But when you run one it sucks the dust into any exposed crevices. So if you're only running 2 sticks(like I do) you have a good chance of filling up your RAM slots with dust. I had Dominators and they came with the fan. I started noticing a buildup of dust and yanked that puppy on the double quick. After I cleared all the dust out, I decided that I was never going to do that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stoked though. 7870 launched this week. So soon as I can get some stuff sold I'm probably going to get one and hopefully a full coverage block for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh yeah i understand. It was like 20 bucks and it just looks cool. Dust isnt too bad for me..


----------



## Ceadderman

Got my 120x20mm Medium Speed Yate Loons. Was going to get High Speeds but nobody wants to carry them for some reason and it looks like PPCs' wasn't going to order them either. If they somehow did and let me know, I'll get those too. For now these will have to do.











Koolance fan connectors are really sharp btw. Metal caps. Although I'm not sure one of the screws might have been cross threaded at the factory. Still they are very nice and not too expensive.










I'm in the process of getting them ready for sleeving.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

That's the same fan I use for a bottom intake on my 932, great fan that moves a great amount of air.

You are right though, no one seems to carry the high speeds...it may be a long shot but did you try to order directly from YL?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> That's the same fan I use for a bottom intake on my 932, great fan that moves a great amount of air.
> 
> You are right though, no one seems to carry the high speeds...it may be a long shot but did you try to order directly from YL?


I would but they're in Japan, so the shipping for three fans kinda makes it pointless. Now if I had the money I would bulk buy direct from them and sell them here. So for the time being I have to just be happy with what I've got I guess.









Just found out that the cable clip that's on the back of the std 25mm unit does not exist on the 20mm. So I had to secure the cable with a black Ziptie. Nothing spectacularly stands out of place but I know it's there.









Just waiting on the connectors that I ordered through eBay to arrive. Good thing too cause I snipped one of the pins off when I was closing it with my crimper. I really hate when I have the pin set in the incorrect direction.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fuganater

HIgh speed yate loons for your Ceadderman

https://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SH-12-High-Speed-pr-3771.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> HIgh speed yate loons for your Ceadderman
> 
> https://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SH-12-High-Speed-pr-3771.html


Thanks for thinkin of me Fugs, but those are 25mm and you can get those anywhere. The ones we're talking about are the 20s'.









I'm trying to keep as low a profile as I can and still have clean flow through the Radiator. 20mm fans + 7mm Shroud/Decouplers. The Shrouds are a bit on the squishy side which is just fine with me. They're not a normal size shroud but they back the hubs off the Radiator enough to ally clean airflow through while dampening vibration from them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Xraze

I was wondering, will a Rasa RS360 RAD fit in my HAF 922? I am able to mod it a bit if nessecary.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xraze*
> 
> I was wondering, will a Rasa RS360 RAD fit in my HAF 922? I am able to mod it a bit if nessecary.


Shouldn't have a problem. But you'll want to map out your Radiator setup...

Are you wanting a Push/Pull setup? If so you'll need to know the thickness of the Radiator and the thickness of the fans. If you intend to use a shroud? You need to know the thickness of the shroud. I do believe that you will have to cut an opening in the metal top and mod the back fins of the plastic top to allow airflow as well.

But the most important thing is that you'll have to make sure you know your measurements and how they'll fit in your case. If your setup runs into your Mainboard, that will put the kibosh with an internal setup.

Hope this helps.









~Ceadder


----------



## Xraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Shouldn't have a problem. But you'll want to map out your Radiator setup...
> Are you wanting a Push/Pull setup? If so you'll need to know the thickness of the Radiator and the thickness of the fans. If you intend to use a shroud? You need to know the thickness of the shroud. I do believe that you will have to cut an opening in the metal top and mod the back fins of the plastic top to allow airflow as well.
> But the most important thing is that you'll have to make sure you know your measurements and how they'll fit in your case. If your setup runs into your Mainboard, that will put the kibosh with an internal setup.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No push pull, just normal fans. No shrouds either, the thickness of the RAD shouldn't worry me either. it's the only the length. I have only 2 fan slots available that comes with the case, that's the main issue.


----------



## Fuganater

ah ok Ceadderman. For everyone else. Awesome price on those fans. I just bought 18 a few weeks ago for my DIY Radiator Stand


----------



## Dredknot

Update to My last build.


----------



## conwa

edit


----------



## conwa

My building in progress...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> My building in progress...


You could have just edited the post, ya know. After you post a message, it will be in the bottom right of that message block.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> You could have just edited the post, ya know. After you post a message, it will be in the bottom right of that message block.


I did mate, but my 2003 laptop isnt doing what i want and has a 10 minute delay.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I did mate, but my 2003 laptop isnt doing what i want and has a 10 minute delay.


I understand. The computer that my sig rig replaced was a Gateway laptop that came out at the beginning of the Vista era. It only had 1 gb of ram, and I tried to put in 2 gb of identical specced ram, but had to underclock the stuff to make it work right. It takes that thing at least 5-7 minutes for that thing to start up.


----------



## THC Butterz

Pondering moding the inside front of my 912 to hold my 360mm rad... any ideas, tips, or opinions?? dificulty?? advice??


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dredknot*
> 
> Update to My last build.


nice, personally i'de have went from the video cards to the rad on top then to the mobo/cpu, to get the most eficient cooling, as those 3 heat monsters are probably puting a deal of heat on your loop, but none the less, beautifull


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Pondering moding the inside front of my 912 to hold my 360mm rad... any ideas, tips, or opinions?? dificulty?? advice??


a 360 in a 912?? Oh wow. Its gonna be a tight squeeze. Not sure if it can be done honestly. a 240 sure. but a 360? I dunno.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Pondering moding the inside front of my 912 to hold my 360mm rad... any ideas, tips, or opinions?? dificulty?? advice??


Depending on how committed and adventurous you are, I'm sure it can be done. You'll have to cut the top in order to do it but Koolance makes a cover for 240 & 360 Rads so that would be the first thing to do. Get one of those before you cut. That way you have a reasonable idea of the space you need to remove from the top to get it done.



Or you can do as some people do and just cut the top enough to allow a 360 to sit between the interior and the exterior and use brackets to keep it stable.

Personally I would do the first bit and stay away from the 2nd bit if you aren't comfortable with making a ghetto mod look clean.









But yes it can be done. Anything with the proper tools and a little imagination can be done.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

i was thinking more allong these lines








black= rad
red= fans
blue =hdd


----------



## Ceadderman

You can do that too.

You'll have to either remove the 5.25 bays entirely or remove the lower two and the bottom section far enough to allow any pull fans to fit with the Radiator. I would go with Black Ice low profile Radiator like the GT Stealth or Pro III. As far as HDD there should be enough room between the door and the 5.25 bays to mount the HDD out of view. I wouldn't even sweat finding a spot for one unless you remove the 5.25 bay entirely.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Thats funy, because the rad I own is a black ice stealth 360, and as far as the hdds, I have a ssd, and a 1.5Tb laptop drive so I figgured ide just use the 2.5 expansion bay, as far as the 5.25 Bays I was thinking I would remove all but the top bay, to run my rez


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Thats funy, because the rad I own is a black ice stealth 360, and as far as the hdds, I have a ssd, and a 1.5Tb laptop drive so I figgured ide just use the 2.5 expansion bay, as far as the 5.25 Bays I was thinking I would remove all but the top bay, to run my rez


Nice. I didn't realize that you had SSD and 2.5 HDD. That was why I recommended side mounting. I'd still look at doing that and remove everything else but using the SSD setup is perfect for what you're wanting to do.

The 912 is plenty tall enough to do it too. Black Ice GT Stealth is 397mm in length(example) and the 912 is 18.90" tall. This includes it's feet. Which comes in around 487-489mm tall. Plenty of room once you've cut out a section of the 5.25 bay and remove the front HDD rack.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Thanks ceadder, thats what I was thinking, but the input is much appreciated, now its time to buy some rivvets and a dremel


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Thanks ceadder, thats what I was thinking, but the input is much appreciated, now its time to buy some rivvets and a dremel


You should be able to remove everything you need to w/o breaking the structure of the case. Unless you're intending to paint the interior while it's busted apart?









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You should be able to remove everything you need to w/o breaking the structure of the case. Unless you're intending to paint the interior while it's busted apart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Was actually pondering painting it, although I am no artist and I can't afford a powder coat, nor can I decided on a color scheme, as red black and blue are all overused, I was thinking maybe some colors close to olive to match my sabertooth, I dunno


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You should be able to remove everything you need to w/o breaking the structure of the case. Unless you're intending to paint the interior while it's busted apart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was actually pondering painting it, although I am no artist and I can't afford a powder coat, nor can I decided on a color scheme, as red black and blue are all overused, I was thinking maybe some colors close to olive to match my sabertooth, I dunno
Click to expand...

Actually you might look into Powder Coating if you have a body shop around you that has the tools. I know that it seems like a lot but they have a lot of colors and if you're already going to tear down the case you might see if they'll give you a discount for doing the grunt work. Prep i.e. taping everything off (which you would do if you were to paint it anyway) and blocking off the important holes such as mainboard tray. You can do that really easily with mainboard standoffs to keep the PC from filling the space. You're gonna spend the money (~$60) on paint and prep materials anyway you might as well get a quote to compare.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Are you a HAF 922 Owner? Do you have a Cat that uses your case as its personal heating pad? Are you frustrated in coming home from work only to find your computer turned off and a cat smiling at you? Well stay tuned for my upcoming mod in the next week! I will be doing a 2 in 1 mod for the Button section of my case and the top 200MM exhaust.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Except it doesnt work.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Are you a HAF 922 Owner? Do you have a Cat that uses your case as its personal heating pad? Are you frustrated in coming home from work only to find your computer turned off and a cat smiling at you? Well stay tuned for my upcoming mod in the next week! I will be doing a 2 in 1 mod for the Button section of my case and the top 200MM exhaust.


Just cut out the top grill on the case. He'll think twice before sitting on it next time.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Are you a HAF 922 Owner? Do you have a Cat that uses your case as its personal heating pad? Are you frustrated in coming home from work only to find your computer turned off and a cat smiling at you? Well stay tuned for my upcoming mod in the next week! I will be doing a 2 in 1 mod for the Button section of my case and the top 200MM exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Just cut out the top grill on the case. He'll think twice before sitting on it next time.
Click to expand...

Super Glue Tacks to the inside of the 922 with the points facing out. Cat will never sit up there again.









~Ceadder


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Was actually pondering painting it, although I am no artist and I can't afford a powder coat, nor can I decided on a color scheme, as red black and blue are all overused, I was thinking maybe some colors close to olive to match my sabertooth, I dunno


Custom color powder coatings cost more because you end up paying the setup charge and more for the powder (and most coaters don't do small batches). What you can do though is talk to a powder coating shop and let them know what you are trying to do and ask when they are doing colors you might be interested in. Sometimes they wait on getting more stuff to coat at once due to the time it takes to swap out powders and setup up the equipment for a specific run. I snuck my case in along with a big two day run of flat black they were doing (essentially satin finish) and it only cost me $50. Being nice and the personal curiousity of the lady at the coating company got me a deal







. I had to do all the sanding prep myself though so keep that in mind. Take the case with you and show them exactly what you want coated so they can tell you how much prep they need done to it by you.

For the painting route - try the same thing but with a body shop or other painting place. Custom colors will cost more but if they have some projects lined up that are of a color you like, they may sneak your pieces in and cut you a deal if you agree to prep the case for them so all they have to do is hang and paint it.


----------



## Erick Silver

I do not want to hurt my babies.

OK I am unfortunately away from home and at work so what I need from a member or two here are some measurements. I need to get some measurements of the area in the following picture:



Thats the area from where it just starts to bevel down to where its completely sunk in. I need the back width and the front width(they are different).
I am going to try to use Paint to come up with a solution. I am not familiar with anything like Google Sketchup(or whatever it is.)

I am also needing the measurements for the area at the top of the case from just behind the top Plastic bezel to the very back. I will be building a elevated cover thats beveled to allow air to continue leaving my case but not allowing my cat to block the airflow.

Again I would get them myself but I am not at home and have nothing really at work to do so thought I would try to work on the basic design elements of my mod while sitting here getting paid jack squat.
Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I do not want to hurt my babies.
> 
> OK I am unfortunately away from home and at work so what I need from a member or two here are some measurements. I need to get some measurements of the area in the following picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the area from where it just starts to bevel down to where its completely sunk in. I need the back width and the front width(they are different).
> I am going to try to use Paint to come up with a solution. I am not familiar with anything like Google Sketchup(or whatever it is.)
> 
> I am also needing the measurements for the area at the top of the case from just behind the top Plastic bezel to the very back. I will be building a elevated cover thats beveled to allow air to continue leaving my case but not allowing my cat to block the airflow.
> 
> Again I would get them myself but I am not at home and have nothing really at work to do so thought I would try to work on the basic design elements of my mod while sitting here getting paid jack squat.
> Thanks for any help guys.


Well the fan part is easy. Get some Phobya Radiator standoffs. They're ~35mm but come with barrels. Then cut a board and countersink some holes in it to mount to the top. Viola! No more worries about blocked air flow.









And really if the board is long enough you've covered the top buttons as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I managed to find and download a HAF 922 Sketchup file. Now to learn how to modify it for myself.

I want to add a hood that slopes to the back of the case that is 4 39/64" wide x 4 1/16" long with a foot running down its length that is 19/64" wide and leaves a 1" high opening at the front and a 5/16" high opening in the rear. This would go over the button section thus protecting the buttons from being stepped on but still leaving them accesable to my fingers.


----------



## Erick Silver

Here is what I am thinking done in Paint. Google Sketchup hurts my head.


It would be bolted to the top plastic bezel with some nice black flat top screws or hex heads.

The idea I had was to make a similar "scoop" for the exhaust fan at the top. but figured that to not be a smart idea and decided to try another direction. Still working on that. What do you all think?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Here is what I am thinking done in Paint. Google Sketchup hurts my head.
> 
> It would be bolted to the top plastic bezel with some nice black flat top screws or hex heads.
> The idea I had was to make a similar "scoop" for the exhaust fan at the top. but figured that to not be a smart idea and decided to try another direction. Still working on that. What do you all think?


Me thinks you should run a molex up there, strip the wire ends, and poke them out the top of your case. Kitty goes to lay on it, gets a nice little shock. And, you don't have to destroy your case to do it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Not actually destroying the case. this will sit on top of the already existing plastic top bezel and be bolted down.



It will fit int that area there with the fine red box around it.(click on picture for better view of red box)


----------



## THC Butterz

At work now (untill 2am,) but I decided not to paint, however I have been sucsessfull at moding the 360 into the front of my 912, fits nicely although I had to abandon my 5.25 Bays entirely, will upload some pics and maybe a worklog tomarrow after I get it back up or later on tonight if I can figure out how to do it from my phone























Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

Very cool THCB... So you weren't able to keep even one of your bays? That's too bad. But it's not that big a deal, you can just use an external drive or come up with a way to use an internal drive outside the case.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool THCB... So you weren't able to keep even one of your bays? That's too bad. But it's not that big a deal, you can just use an external drive or come up with a way to use an internal drive outside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I already have a external power cable for my drive, and I have a usb satacable, or I can run it off of esata, so not too worried about that, was actually more concerned about my bay rez, although I can Jimmy rig that unroll Monday when ill just go pick up a new swiftech micro rez


----------



## Doc567

New HAF 912 member. Hope to get window side panel soon.
Darn Fans look pink in the pic.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc567*
> 
> New HAF 912 member. Hope to get window side panel soon.
> Darn Fans look pink in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome. And that windows side door is kinda expensive if you order off of Cooler Master's site, just because the shipping is outrageous. I almost wish I had started off with the CM Storm Sniper or Enforcer, just because the extra money to get a windowed side door and LED fans more than covered the upgrade cost.

But anyway, hope you love your HAF! Also, you might want to go and add your rig to your account.

Edit: Woops, didn't put your pics in spoilers. No need for me to take up so much of the page height.


----------



## DevilDriver

Well fella's I'm a small timer here on ocn, and wile I do still have a rig running in an HAF I am withdrawing my self from this club.

I have moved my main rig to a Silverstone Raven RV03 and the HAF case still in use is never touched.

Here is to a great series of cases, just not what worked for me in the long run!


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Well fella's I'm a small timer here on ocn, and wile I do still have a rig running in an HAF I am withdrawing my self from this club.
> I have moved my main rig to a Silverstone Raven RV03 and the HAF case still in use is never touched.
> Here is to a great series of cases, just not what worked for me in the long run!


What version of HAF is it? Just curious.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> What version of HAF is it? Just curious.


It is his Dragon Theater PC, which is in a HAF 912.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> It is his Dragon Theater PC, which is in a HAF 912.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## DevilDriver

^^^ as ./Cy4n1d3\. pointed out my htpc is in a HAF-912 still.
It was a hard decision as to which case my main rig moved to, and I almost pulled the trigger on a HAF-932 advanced.
In the end though I was drawn to the Silverstone Raven, and am happy with the decision I made.

I'm still going to poke my head in this thread and help if I can any one who gets a 912, I just cant justify calling my self a member of the club with my main rig not being in an HAF any more.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> ^^^ as ./Cy4n1d3\. pointed out my htpc is in a HAF-912 still.
> It was a hard decision as to which case my main rig moved to, and I almost pulled the trigger on a HAF-932 advanced.
> In the end though I was drawn to the Silverstone Raven, and am happy with the decision I made.
> 
> I'm still going to poke my head in this thread and help if I can any one who gets a 912, I just cant justify calling my self a member of the club with my main rig not being in an HAF any more.


I can. I can wholly justify you being a member. Until you sell it you should remain a member.









And just to let you know, if you're fully committed to removing yourself... I do believe that we can add and remove ourselves now.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Finished mocking up my loop and found a great spot for my Rez, (after drilling a few holes of course) that will still allow me to check my water levels without opening the case









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuganater

Looks like you need to secure that pump.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Finished mocking up my loop and found a great spot for my Rez, (after drilling a few holes of course) that will still allow me to check my water levels without opening the case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Change CPU outlet to Pump Inlet.

Change 360 outlet to Res Inlet and Res outlet to GPU.

That should cut down on the excess tubing and be supplying cool liquid for every component.









Oh yes, make sure to include a drain tube. I'm sure it will make things so much nicer for flushing the loop.









Example of what my Drain Tube is going to look like...

.

It would be connected right now except some whiny parts company thinks it's okay that I spend money for something I haven't received because I chose first class shipping instead of taking it in the rear by going with FedEx or UPS for a 4oz package.









The unplugged side of that T is the Outlet to my FC block.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Finally done, here is the final result...























Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks excellent Butterz. Was hoping you caught my last post before you finalized things but it does look pretty good.









~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

Looks very good Butterz!


----------



## DevilDriver

Looks great Butterz! you got it all into a 912 quite nicely!


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks good


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Finally done, here is the final result...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


So are you not going to secure the pump? It must rattle like a mofo.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Finally done, here is the final result...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So are you not going to secure the pump? It must rattle like a mofo.
Click to expand...

Actually, no rattle at all, however I will secure it once I get up the motivation to make a Brackett or find the one it came with


----------



## kkorky

*My contribution to the party:
(Timescale Feb-April 2012)*

*BEFORE*



*Stripped down to add res back plate and Powder coating paint job.*




*Then*









*UPDATE 8/April/2012*

Temporary use of case feet explained in semi build log-link @ the bottom














Link to semi build log & info:http://www.overclock.net/t/1223466/my-first-watercooling-rig-hope-for-all-haf-922-owners-who-dont-fancy-doing-too-much-case-modding


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> My contribution to the party:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> *Stripped down to add res back plate and Powder coating paint job.*
> 
> 
> *Then*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE 8/April/2012*
> Temporary use of case feet explained in semi build log-link @ the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to semi build log & info:http://www.overclock.net/t/1223466/my-first-watercooling-rig-hope-for-all-haf-922-owners-who-dont-fancy-doing-too-much-case-modding


Very nice build! looks good.








I commend you guys that stick with the HAF series for water builds!


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Very nice build! looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commend you guys that stick with the HAF series for water builds!


Thanks for your comment







TBH i don't know if i 'stuck' with my HAF as opposed to it being stuck with me








What i will say is that after scouring many forums and going through many wc rig photos, i realised that one need not shell out a small fortune to get a larger case, but with a little bit of planning/ingenuity and patience, the smaller cases can be made into decent water cooling rigs.
Although, it must be said, my next venture into water cooling will probably involve a Case Labs case and suitably impressive parts/hardware etc to go with it-but that is at least a year away-i sank quite a bit of cash into this rig, and the wife will take some heavy convincing before i go the Case Labs route lol!


----------



## Anachronist

All right...here's my rebuild more or less complete...minus having to RMA my second 7970.. sigh


Last one is cable management...it makes sense to me at least..forget if I re-did it after this picture or not.

Just need to re-do tubing on cooling loop to make it straight...and get a functioning video card...and I'm back in business.


----------



## Lucky 23

Very clean KKorky


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Very clean KKorky


Thank you Squire









Now if i could only do the same for my study!
Clean isn't the word that one would use to describe it at all-there are wc parts/fans and other pc gear strewn about, not to mention a Corsair H80 & an after market vid card cooler (what a waste of money, i used them for all of 4 months then went the proper water cooling route).
Weekend 'project' is to tidy everything up-box all my unwanted gear etc-now if only i could find a way of selling the stuff i don't need.......................


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Thank you Squire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if i could only do the same for my study!
> Clean isn't the word that one would use to describe it at all-there are wc parts/fans and other pc gear strewn about, not to mention a Corsair H80 & an after market vid card cooler (what a waste of money, i used them for all of 4 months then went the proper water cooling route).
> Weekend 'project' is to tidy everything up-box all my unwanted gear etc-now if only i could find a way of selling the stuff i don't need.......................


Donating to needy OCN'ers is always a worthwhile cause! I am sure that there are some guys here that could use the hardware. I suggest offerring it to maybe a BOINC or Folding competition prize drawing.


----------



## Ceadderman

Did someone say donation...









No seriously though, if the weight of the unwanted gear isn't too bad I volunteer to go through it and submit for prizes for Fold-a-Thon. It's very worthwhile and I plan to donate an AM2 Folder in the near future. One that could use a 775 or Intel bracket Cooler since the board is Off Standard....

Now the reason I am posting...










Spoiler: Lookie Lookie what we have here!











If you look you can see I borked one of the pins so it's a good thing my fresh set of pins and black connectors showed up today.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zackarak

Having some problems with my haf x. Is this a common issue? Can't align the soundcard with the chassi. 

Gonna be a pain to RMA


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Donating to needy OCN'ers is always a worthwhile cause! I am sure that there are some guys here that could use the hardware. I suggest offerring it to maybe a BOINC or Folding competition prize drawing.


I could do, but realistically speaking id like to recoup some of my expenditure and re invest in into more gear for my PC, as for certain items that wouldn't make much money by selling them on, just the shipping to the states will defeat the purpose of a donation, ie: id be paying to donate-but if something can be worked out, we can investigate the matter further-you know where to find me


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackarak*
> 
> Having some problems with my haf x. Is this a common issue? Can't align the soundcard with the chassi.
> 
> Gonna be a pain to RMA


Try remounting the Mainboard. It may need some shims(mainboard glass washers) under the standoffs up in front. Your's is not too bad from what I remember of other members cases.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zackarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try remounting the Mainboard. It may need some shims(mainboard glass washers) under the standoffs up in front. Your's is not too bad from what I remember of other members cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I've tried remounting the motherboard once and tried different one too. Same issue. The graphics card is also misaligned.


----------



## SunYear

Here's my RIG ...


----------



## TaylorBosse

I just came across this forum and realized that I kinda miss my old 922. I upgraded cases when I upgraded all the guts of my rig to a 600T. I really like the 600T but if I had to choose between the two cases itd be a tough call. Here's a few pics of my old rig.



P.S. Please excuse the nasty cable management, it was my first build.


----------



## BradleyW

Look good to me mate!


----------



## Erick Silver

Well. I have been having an issue with my cat, Julius, walking across my Power and Reset buttons on my main rig. It folds 24/7 and my original plan was to bend a sheet of steel into a scoop to prevent it from happening.


However due to financial situation with the upcoming wedding in 39ish days(see my Final Countdown Link in my sig) I was not able to even afford the small piece of steel that I wanted to get for my project. So I came up with an alternative.

I had one of these fan filter deals sitting on my desk. One of the 120mm Silverstone ones. Oh look Duct tape! Hmm I wonder.
BEFORE


AFTER




Not exactly what I wanted. But it will work.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well. I have been having an issue with my cat, Julius, walking across my Power and Reset buttons on my main rig. It folds 24/7 and my original plan was to bend a sheet of steel into a scoop to prevent it from happening.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However due to financial situation with the upcoming wedding in 39ish days(see my Final Countdown Link in my sig) I was not able to even afford the small piece of steel that I wanted to get for my project. So I came up with an alternative.
> I had one of these fan filter deals sitting on my desk. One of the 120mm Silverstone ones. Oh look Duct tape! Hmm I wonder.
> BEFORE
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I wanted. But it will work.


I see you didn't take my idea on putting exposed wires out the top, but oh well, I guess this kinda works too.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I see you didn't take my idea on putting exposed wires out the top, but oh well, I guess this kinda works too.


Problem is I did not want to shock myself or short out on my case. So no, no exposed leads! LOL


----------



## BradleyW

My HAF-X seems to be getting a bit louder as days go by. I seems to be collecting a lot of dust, more than usual. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My HAF-X seems to be getting a bit louder as days go by. I seems to be collecting a lot of dust, more than usual. Anyone else see this?


Myself with my 932...even with fewer fans. With the airflow comes dust...either regular cleaning or filters...or hire some sort of PC maid. The price of being a bad mother (shut your mouth!) imo.

Edit: Also some of my volume seems to be from my fans running at 100% wiggling themselves loose..maybe try tightening them up or getting some new fan screws? Dust also contributes to noise.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Myself with my 932...even with fewer fans. With the airflow comes dust...either regular cleaning or filters...or hire some sort of PC maid. The price of being a bad mother (shut your mouth!) imo.
> Edit: Also some of my volume seems to be from my fans running at 100% wiggling themselves loose..maybe try tightening them up or getting some new fan screws? Dust also contributes to noise.


Thanks for the help.
Hey, any tips of cleaning a PSU?


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Hey, any tips of cleaning a PSU?


Depends on the power supply, but generally a 4 screw fan grill to get to the fan plus a non-static cloth / electro static wristband to wipe down the fan (definitely unplug the power cable), or just a standard can of compressed air. I've never messed with it further than that, nor do I know any particulars of any specific PSU beyond that. I can't imagine it being that much dirtier than that, but I could be wrong. Any further advice is appreciated if I'm incorrect or missing a particular.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Finally done, here is the final result...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So are you not going to secure the pump? It must rattle like a mofo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no rattle at all, however I will secure it once I get up the motivation to make a Brackett or find the one it came with
Click to expand...

Want a stock 655 bracket? Its yours for the cost of shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Hey, any tips of cleaning a PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the power supply, but generally a 4 screw fan grill to get to the fan plus a non-static cloth / electro static wristband to wipe down the fan (definitely unplug the power cable), or just a standard can of compressed air. I've never messed with it further than that, nor do I know any particulars of any specific PSU beyond that. I can't imagine it being that much dirtier than that, but I could be wrong. Any further advice is appreciated if I'm incorrect or missing a particular.
Click to expand...

If I really want to clean my PSU I remove the 4 tiny screws around the edge (breaking the warranty sticker







) and clean the fan and blow out the internal dust. Surprising how dusty a PSU can get.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Hey, any tips of cleaning a PSU?


depends on your possibilities.
use - as already mentioned - compressed canned air or a vacuum cleaner or a leaf blower.
you can also, if you dont mind to lose warranty, open the psu and blow everything out directly.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> depends on your possibilities.
> use - as already mentioned - compressed canned air or a vacuum cleaner or a leaf blower.
> you can also, if you dont mind to lose warranty, open the psu and blow everything out directly.


I don't know if I would use a leaf blower but your welcome to try


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> I don't know if I would use a leaf blower but your welcome to try


I use leaf blowers all the time, to get the good _clean_ feeling,,, no matter what.


----------



## nismofreak

Just got my Yate Loon 140mm high speed fan (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VYWF3Y/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details) to replace the stock 140mm rear exhaust fan in my CM 932 HAF. This is the first Mod to my case. My goal is to help out the D14. The air coming out of the rear is helluva lot more than before. (650rpm vs 2K!)

Since I have switch to Artic Silver 5 (which is still breaking in) and am on a new mobo (RMAed board), not sure if I am going to see what I want to. So far idle temps are higher. Doing a 12 hour stability run to compare my past max temps to now. Is my case now negative pressure?

Hopefully this purchase is worth it. BTW, I'm not too eager to nibble.


----------



## Ranguvar

Considering getting a HAF X -- just to confirm, they use normal "external" USB 3.0 male plugs on the inside to connect to the front panel, so if I want to use the USB 3.0 header on my motherboard, I need to use an adapter like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162012

? Thanks.

Also, does anyone have experience buying sleeved black cables for a more polished look? What replacement cables did you get for the HAF X specifically?


----------



## Celeras

Looking for ideas to improve airflow. Stock HAF932 fans on front, top, and door. H50 Push/Pull w/ GT AP15s on rear, 800RPM Slipstream added to bottom next to PSU. Front/door/bottom intake, top/rear exhaust.

Main problem is my GPU temps. With my 24/7 OC, it holds steady at 70-72'C under max stress with autofan. However once I slap on my filters (demciflex), I rise to 75-77'C. Just by removing the doors filter, temperatures drop dramatically... so it's obvious my GPU is being starved for cool air. But I can't really afford to keep that filter off. My girlfriend has two cats that are the bane of my existence, I simply couldn't keep up with the maintenance without the filters.

Thoughts? Would treating the filters as a rad and getting new fans with better static pressure be worthwhile?


----------



## BradleyW

PSU is cleaned. Thanks for the help! Rep.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Looking for ideas to improve airflow. Stock HAF932 fans on front, top, and door. H50 Push/Pull w/ GT AP15s on rear, 800RPM Slipstream added to bottom next to PSU. Front/door/bottom intake, top/rear exhaust.
> Main problem is my GPU temps. With my 24/7 OC, it holds steady at 70-72'C under max stress with autofan. However once I slap on my filters (demciflex), I rise to 75-77'C. Just by removing the doors filter, temperatures drop dramatically... so it's obvious my GPU is being starved for cool air. But I can't really afford to keep that filter off. My girlfriend has two cats that are the bane of my existence, I simply couldn't keep up with the maintenance without the filters.
> Thoughts? Would treating the filters as a rad and getting new fans with better static pressure be worthwhile?


I swapped the top and door fans out for 3 and 4 120's, respectively. However, now I have the windowed door, and a 240mm radiator up top..so my airflow is worse than yours. That temperature isn't outlandish, but it could be lower. The temperatures between the case fans and 120's was pretty substantial..I bought CM Sickleflow 120mm reds.

Long story short, I would swap out the door/top fans for decent 120mm's. Also there's the mount that comes with the 932 that thumbscrews on near the hard drive mounts that you can mount a 120mm fan in to shoot directly at your GPU and out the back. That may be your best/most cost effective immediate solution..if swapping out 7 fans isn't an option. There's also the PCI slot fans that you can check out...never really used them, but I imagine they work to some extent.


----------



## Anachronist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ranguvar*
> 
> Considering getting a HAF X -- just to confirm, they use normal "external" USB 3.0 male plugs on the inside to connect to the front panel, so if I want to use the USB 3.0 header on my motherboard, I need to use an adapter like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162012
> ? Thanks.
> Also, does anyone have experience buying sleeved black cables for a more polished look? What replacement cables did you get for the HAF X specifically?


As far as I know, the case is pretty all-inclusive..as in, it should come with an external 3.0 USB adapter (my 932 did). Looking at the one I have that came with my case, it's pretty straightforward...two blue USB 3.0 ports, with the 19 pin for motherboard on the other end. Can upload a picture if you'd like.


----------



## Kires

OK, I think i'm cool enough to join the club now







Just see below:



AND



I actually just upgraded the mobo, proc and ram this morning to:
Asus ROG Rampage IV Extreme
i7-3930K
8x4GB DDR3 2133

I just have not had anytime to upload pictures since I at work atm


----------



## Ceadderman

Some 932 eye candy.


















I'll have better pics taken when it's finished.









~Ceadder


----------



## Xraze

Does anyone have any thread/article that shows how to fit a 360 RAD on the top of the HAF 922 case? Or if anyone here has done it can maybe give me some tips.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xraze*
> 
> Does anyone have any thread/article that shows how to fit a 360 RAD on the top of the HAF 922 case? Or if anyone here has done it can maybe give me some tips.


You are gonna have to do some cutting to the metal of the case and to the top plastic bezel. As for where to find a How To Thread I have no idea.


----------



## Kires

Ceadder...

Where did you get those red quick connects and red drive bays?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Ceadder...
> Where did you get those red quick connects and red drive bays?


He probably painted them himself.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Ceadder...
> 
> Where did you get those red quick connects and red drive bays?


You mean thumb latches and HDD trays? Yup I painted them myself. If you want the same color: Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula Crimson Gloss. I painted my grills the same color by carefully separating them from the plastic trims.









The HDD trays are the most difficult unless you consider mechanical springs etc to be the bane of your existence. I just used Newspaper and taped off what I didn't want painted. The actual trays themselves not painted. The Lever portion of each one is what I painted. Some people separate the hinges by pushing them out but that's too sketchy for me since I can lose a 7 inch Garrity flashlite in the same room where I just used it.









Don't worry about prepping the plastic, Universal Advanced is pretty forgiving on plastics. Just make sure they're reasonably free of body oils and finger prints. You shouldn't have any issues. I pre prepped mine with some fine grit sandpaper which was more trouble than it was worth since it left scratches to fill. I think I recovered pretty well.









System is still down. Had to reinvent the wheel when I separated the Res and F restrictive flow. Taking a few minutes before I get back at it. Went across the river today to a job fair with some pretty reasonable prospects to show for it. But my dogs are barking and I need to be off them for a bit.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> OK, I think i'm cool enough to join the club now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just see below:
> 
> AND
> 
> I actually just upgraded the mobo, proc and ram this morning to:
> Asus ROG Rampage IV Extreme
> i7-3930K
> 8x4GB DDR3 2133
> I just have not had anytime to upload pictures since I at work atm


Loving the rig, but you lose points for the 3930k being on stock cooler, upgrade that thing bro


----------



## Celeras

Needs more testing but I think I made some headway by changing my top fan from exhaust to intake, like so.



Since all my fans were fighting against filters on the intakes, having that one 200MM exhaust up top was enough to create negative pressure in the case when combined with the CPU/GPU exhausts. I flipped it to intake as shown in the diagram, which creates positive pressure. GPU temps remain largely unchanged (I think), but I have a hard time believing this will do anything but lower CPU temps (I didnt actually check current cpu temps before doing it, dumb). It'll be exhausting cooler air through the rad and won't be fighting against the top exhaust. And the switch to positive pressure should help with dust.

Thoughts? Ive never done anything but top exhaust, but this seems like it was a good idea.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Loving the rig, but you lose points for the 3930k being on stock cooler, upgrade that thing bro


LOL thanks for the compliment.... But I have to tell you, those pictures are outdated so its not the 3930k

That picture is of my old ASRock Gen3 Extreme7 and a crappy regular i7-2600









As you can see, the i7-2600 and stock fan was only a means to an end







(I wouldnt be caught dead with a stock fan on a high end proc like the 3930K)

I now have, as of two days ago, the Asus Rampage IV Extreme with all 32GB's of Ram and the i7-3930K @ 4.2GHz ( I wish it was 5.0GHz but I dont know how to mess with the volts or anything else in the Bios in those terms)



Had some trouble at first with the graphics (Crossfire/second card) being recognized or utilized (Screens would freeze and then flash often, then windows would say my ati drivers stopped working but has recovered)... And some trouble with getting my RAM to 2133 speeds with the X.M.P. thing...

Not sure what I did or if I did anything but graphics are working fine now ... and the Ram seems to be fine too since I can boot, but not sure they are actually running at that speed...

BTW.... The fan on there right now is actually still only a means to an end...I will be putting a Corsair H80 on the proc and getting 2x GTX 680 Hydro Copper in SLI to water cool (It will be my first WC'd build)


----------



## RaiderUK

OK, So I posted about a year or so ago in this thread to officially join the owners club, I have come a little way since then, I still have my HAF, but very little inside is the same, to be fair I think its just the GPU's. I have updated my system specs, I am also about to add a second radiator into the water cooling build between the CPU and GPU's, also I am going to be shrink wrapping all of my cables in black heat shrink, you can see a progression of my pc here Obviously the top one was the original Q6600 setup, going to the last which is the current state of my PC since..... well last night.

This is also my first watercooling build, of which I am happy with. Any questions, just ask.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaiderUK*
> 
> OK, So I posted about a year or so ago in this thread to officially join the owners club, I have come a little way since then, I still have my HAF, but very little inside is the same, to be fair I think its just the GPU's. I have updated my system specs, I am also about to add a second radiator into the water cooling build between the CPU and GPU's, also I am going to be shrink wrapping all of my cables in black heat shrink, you can see a progression of my pc here Obviously the top one was the original Q6600 setup, going to the last which is the current state of my PC since..... well last night.
> 
> This is also my first watercooling build, of which I am happy with. Any questions, just ask.
> 
> Enjoy!


Very nice. I urge you to get on with your second radiator as soon as possible.

Here are a couple pics for you based in the similar interior of the HAF 932 see if you can see the differences besides parts and cable management. Just the loop is all you're looking at.



Wish I had GPU cooling though. Would be awesome to have no GPU fan whine in my system.









Yes I am indeed under water now.









~Ceadder


----------



## RaiderUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Very nice. I urge you to get on with your second radiator as soon as possible.
> Here are a couple pics for you based in the similar interior of the HAF 932 see if you can see the differences besides parts and cable management. Just the loop is all you're looking at.
> 
> Wish I had GPU cooling though. Would be awesome to have no GPU fan whine in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am indeed under water now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah one of the main reasons to switch to water was because of 100% fans on my GPU's when I am gaming, and stupid 75° temps with the overclock. Now I get 60° after 3 hours of gaming and ZERO noise, I love it. I like your colour scheme too btw.,


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Needs more testing but I think I made some headway by changing my top fan from exhaust to intake, like so.
> 
> Since all my fans were fighting against filters on the intakes, having that one 200MM exhaust up top was enough to create negative pressure in the case when combined with the CPU/GPU exhausts. I flipped it to intake as shown in the diagram, which creates positive pressure. GPU temps remain largely unchanged (I think), but I have a hard time believing this will do anything but lower CPU temps (I didnt actually check current cpu temps before doing it, dumb). It'll be exhausting cooler air through the rad and won't be fighting against the top exhaust. And the switch to positive pressure should help with dust.
> Thoughts? Ive never done anything but top exhaust, but this seems like it was a good idea.


The H50 will perform much better if the air goes into the case rather than your current config. Then you could have the top can extract the air and that would be much better for the CPU. I did this and my full load temps decreased by 6c. Corsair also reccomend this.
Any room for a 200mm intake and 120mm intake at the top and front as intake? In that way, you can keep what you have and feed the h50 more than what it needs.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The H50 will perform much better if the air goes into the case rather than your current config. Then you could have the top can extract the air and that would be much better for the CPU. I did this and my full load temps decreased by 6c. Corsair also reccomend this.
> Any room for a 200mm intake and 120mm intake at the top and front as intake? In that way, you can keep what you have and feed the h50 more than what it needs.


Incorrect, don't need to touch the rad. That's the first thing I tested when I got it and exhaust was several degrees better. Corsair is wrong and its pretty well recognized that they were. Thanks for the suggestion either way


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Incorrect, don't need to touch the rad. That's the first thing I tested when I got it and exhaust was several degrees better. Corsair is wrong and its pretty well recognized that they were. Thanks for the suggestion either way


By going on my experience and what corsair say, it all came together for me. They said intake, i swapped to intake, i lost 5c.


----------



## Ceadderman

My setup ran better in Exhaust at the top of my 932. Probably because of the fresh air being taken in at the bottom of the case by the extra fan I installed there. I'd replace it but as you can plainly see there is just no room for it with the pump sitting there.









~Ceadder


----------



## smoke420

I get best results external mount by far, and I tried every way I could think of.
pics


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xraze*
> 
> Does anyone have any thread/article that shows how to fit a 360 RAD on the top of the HAF 922 case? Or if anyone here has done it can maybe give me some tips.


For a really well done example while keeping most of the top intact, check out Triggs75 old 922 build --Triggs75 HAF922--. He stuffed a triple in the top and did some sneaky cutting to the top piece fins area to allow the air out. Looking through his build I think will give you some good ideas on how to approach stuffing a triple in the top of the 922


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaiderUK*
> 
> OK, So I posted about a year or so ago in this thread to officially join the owners club, I have come a little way since then, I still have my HAF, but very little inside is the same, to be fair I think its just the GPU's. I have updated my system specs, I am also about to add a second radiator into the water cooling build between the CPU and GPU's, also I am going to be shrink wrapping all of my cables in black heat shrink, you can see a progression of my pc here Obviously the top one was the original Q6600 setup, going to the last which is the current state of my PC since..... well last night.
> 
> This is also my first watercooling build, of which I am happy with. Any questions, just ask.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. I urge you to get on with your second radiator as soon as possible.
> 
> Here are a couple pics for you based in the similar interior of the HAF 932 see if you can see the differences besides parts and cable management. Just the loop is all you're looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had GPU cooling though. Would be awesome to have no GPU fan whine in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am indeed under water now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Wow.... that looks like a ton of tubing for CPU only...... Anyways, I need to get some different resistors to slow my fans down some more still a bit loud IMO. My temps with no fans (on) and 70F room temps I am sitting at 56C/57C CPU/GPU. Single fan brings it down to 42/43. when gaming I kick all 3 on and say to hell with it lmao


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Wow.... that looks like a ton of tubing for CPU only......


He has it going through his VRMs, Northbridge, and Southbridge too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Wow.... that looks like a ton of tubing for CPU only...... Anyways, I need to get some different resistors to slow my fans down some more still a bit loud IMO. My temps with no fans (on) and 70F room temps I am sitting at 56C/57C CPU/GPU. Single fan brings it down to 42/43. when gaming I kick all 3 on and say to hell with it lmao


I turned off my Fans for a bit and my temp was 40c at full load. I think that's pretty impressive considering I'm Folding.









The extra tube to the Reservoir is my fillport tube, everything else is as short as it could possibly be to fit cleanly. The Outlet to FC block had to be that long to keep it off the Graphics Card. When that FINALLY gets under water Outlet will go to GPU and GPU will go to 140/120 and that will go to FC inlet.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Incorrect, don't need to touch the rad. That's the first thing I tested when I got it and exhaust was several degrees better. Corsair is wrong and its pretty well recognized that they were. Thanks for the suggestion either way


Bold statement since a majority(probably not a big one) of the H series user see better temps when set to intake over exhaust. Can't argue over sheer number of results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> By going on my experience and what corsair say, it all came together for me. They said intake, i swapped to intake, i lost 5c.


I lost 8*c set to intake over exhaust. Made me happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> My setup ran better in Exhaust at the top of my 932. Probably because of the fresh air being taken in at the bottom of the case by the extra fan I installed there. I'd replace it but as you can plainly see there is just no room for it with the pump sitting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I too added a 120MM fan into the bottom of my case as intake. dropped my GPU temps a few degrees.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> I get best results external mount by far, and I tried every way I could think of.
> pics


Based on my experience with my H60 I have mine set to Intake with a 200MM at the top for exhaust and I have about 8*c cooler temps than with it reversed. But again thats my experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Wow.... that looks like a ton of tubing for CPU only...... Anyways, I need to get some different resistors to slow my fans down some more still a bit loud IMO. My temps with no fans (on) and 70F room temps I am sitting at 56C/57C CPU/GPU. Single fan brings it down to 42/43. when gaming I kick all 3 on and say to hell with it lmao


Looks like he has NB, SB and VRMs underwater too. Looks like someone else mentioned that already as well.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Bold statement since a majority(probably not a big one) of the H series user see better temps when set to intake over exhaust. Can't argue over sheer number of results.
> I lost 8*c set to intake over exhaust. Made me happy.


To each their own, but exhaust is by far the more popular solution. It's not hard to see why, as intake you: increase case ambients, clog the rad faster with outside dust, and possibly even suck in GPU exhaust air for reduced performance if the rad is mounted on the back.

No reason to sidetrack from the original conversation, but if you're interested in further data, feel free: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=h50+exhaust+or+intake You'll see it goes both ways depending on your setup


----------



## Erick Silver

I have plans this summer to set up a In window AC unit and using dryer duct tubing and duct tape and some cardboard directing the cold air directly into my H60 rad for super cooling.


----------



## Celeras

Awesome







Careful with condensation!


----------



## Anachronist

I'm going to be reversing my radiator fans out of curiosity..I feel like i'm running way hotter than I should be. Also modded my fan shroud to push some more air in the case. You have no idea how sick I am of rmaing items..two 7970s and now my radiator. Bleh. Oh well. Have a 570 classified on the way which I'll use to step up to a newer 680 in a month or so and add a block to it.

With the 932 or x, does anyone have any clever solutions on pumping more air through it? I've modded that shroud and plan on fitting a 120 in the 5.25 bay. anyone have anything to do with that radiator port panel on the back? Ideas?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anachronist*
> 
> I'm going to be reversing my radiator fans out of curiosity..I feel like i'm running way hotter than I should be. Also modded my fan shroud to push some more air in the case. You have no idea how sick I am of rmaing items..two 7970s and now my radiator. Bleh. Oh well. Have a 570 classified on the way which I'll use to step up to a newer 680 in a month or so and add a block to it.
> 
> With the 932 or x, does anyone have any clever solutions on pumping more air through it? I've modded that shroud and plan on fitting a 120 in the 5.25 bay. anyone have anything to do with that radiator port panel on the back? Ideas?


I believe someone modded a couple 80mm LED fans into the back on the 932. They're blue. Just don't remember who and the information is buried in the thread somewhere. Of course depending on how many HDDs' you have you might get a 4 in 3 Bay device and mount your HDDs and then a 120 ahead of it and then knock out the HDD chassis to allow better airflow. Until I did water I had a 120 under the hood and one on the floor and that seemed to work quite well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey Ceadder.....when will your rig NOT be under construction?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hey Ceadder.....when will your rig NOT be under construction?










Dunno, when I'm satisfied it'll pass muster I guess.









~Ceadder


----------



## jmrios82

I don't know if this has been posted before, but..: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/hafxm/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82*
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted before, but..: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/hafxm/




 TPUdotCom HAF XM or XMidTower preview









Yup looks like the 922 is on it's way out. Either by the 912 or the XM, one of those is gonna be replacing the 922 is my guess.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

The 922 will NEVER die!!

Does anyone have the dimensions of the side panel and whether or not you will be able to swap it out ffor a different one like the 922/Sniper and the X/932?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> The 922 will NEVER die!!
> 
> Does anyone have the dimensions of the side panel and whether or not you will be able to swap it out ffor a different one like the 922/Sniper and the X/932?


530.5 x 571

Doubtful you'd be able to run that door with that latch built into it. Not unless CM has latch hardware to mod to a 922.









~Ceadder


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> The 922 will NEVER die!!
> Does anyone have the dimensions of the side panel and whether or not you will be able to swap it out ffor a different one like the 922/Sniper and the X/932?


i swapped out my Haf 922 panel for a sniper windowed panel-fits perfectly. You just need to drill 2x holes to be able to lock down your panel to your case since the holes don't line up-that job took me all of 1.5 min









Here is my rig with the sniper side panel (available from Coolermaster -they also have a Haf 922 version with a smaller window):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1223466/my-first-watercooling-rig-hope-for-all-haf-922-owners-who-dont-fancy-doing-too-much-case-modding/10


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> i swapped out my Haf 922 panel for a sniper windowed panel-fits perfectly. You just need to drill 2x holes to be able to lock down your panel to your case since the holes don't line up-that job took me all of 1.5 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my rig with the sniper side panel (available from Coolermaster -they also have a Haf 922 version with a smaller window):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1223466/my-first-watercooling-rig-hope-for-all-haf-922-owners-who-dont-fancy-doing-too-much-case-modding/10


Yeah I did the same. Love it.


----------



## Anachronist

Feels like my rig is permanently under construction too..now I'm trying to RMA my radiator because 3 of the bolt holes aren't machined correctly and won't thread. =\


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Some 932 eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have better pics taken when it's finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm not sure which I want more, your setup or the chinese food


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Some 932 eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have better pics taken when it's finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which I want more, your setup or the chinese food
Click to expand...

Well being that I've already digested my Chinese food, you cannae haz.











Thanks for the compliment on my system though. Is now updated and running 37c @ Full Load.









~Ceadder


----------



## Agent Jim1

My first computer build I finished a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Jim1*
> 
> My first computer build I finished a few weeks ago.


Very cool. Anyone ever wants to know how big a Noctua D14 is just show them this pic.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

Very nice build indeed, aside from zip tying those wires together it looks very clean.


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks good man


----------



## GAMERIG

HAF X owners, I am proud owner of HAF X since 2010.

My question - I would like to get a 200mm radiator for HAF X ... Is the 200 mm Radiator possible to fit in the front?

I hope someone answer my questions asap.. MANY THANKS!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> HAF X owners, I am proud owner of HAF X since 2010.
> 
> My question - I would like to get a 200mm radiator for HAF X ... Is the 200 mm Radiator possible to fit in the front?
> 
> I hope someone answer my questions asap.. MANY THANKS!


A 200 is about 245mm in length. You wouldn't be able to fit it sideways but if you mod the HDD rack out of it and possibly cut a small channel for the thickness of the Rad to seat into it can be done. I've seen them in HAF cases before. The 932 and the HAF X are similar on the inside from the top of the 5.25 bay down save for the Hot Swap bays.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well being that I've already digested my Chinese food, you cannae haz.


Well since you already digested it you should just buy me some









I so want to watercool with my HAF 932 but I feel like I would be terrible at keeping up with the maintenance. How often do you have to do stuff to it and how intensive is it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well being that I've already digested my Chinese food, you cannae haz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you already digested it you should just buy me some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so want to watercool with my HAF 932 but I feel like I would be terrible at keeping up with the maintenance. How often do you have to do stuff to it and how intensive is it?
Click to expand...

It can be intensive depending on what loop you want to build. I could have made things easier if the front plates were out of the bays but I have them covered with electrical tape to limit airflow and the dust that results from it. So that kind of made tightening a couple fittings a bit more difficult.

My fillport tube is running w/o fittings at the moment so it's open. Haven't had to do anything to the loop other than check it daily to see if the level has gone down. So far there isn't any drop in fluid level. Not that I can see inside the tube since it's not opaque but I use my Reservoir to check the level. With the fill port open any air in the system will eventually make its way out I think. I have a minor amount of bubbles sticking to the helices but other than that there is no airflow in the system. Building a loop is the hardest part based on funding but the end result thoroughly makes the project worth it.

Keep in mind that my temps are an extreme result because my CPU is lapped. It's *completely* flat with nothing but the Copper shell. No coating, so it will void your CPU warranty. Stock CPU should post about 45c average under load +/- depending on the severity of the dome or lack of one.









As far as how often to do maintenance, well I'm in the process of working that out. Being that my system hasn't been up a full week yet, I can't honestly say. I'm running straight distilled also. So there is no dye to break down which would require a flush and fill to be done. If things continue the way they are going however, I'd say maintenance is minimal at worst. I've got to pull a dead fan out but it was DoA and only noticed it on the 2nd day. That will require a shutdown-reboot so I can pull the fan off the Radiator and snug it all back up and allow me to better figure out what the problem is. Once I get it figured out or replaced I'll do the same procedure. These Koolance fan kits are a Godsend though.









~Ceadder


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> A 200 is about 245mm in length. You wouldn't be able to fit it sideways but if you mod the HDD rack out of it and possibly cut a small channel for the thickness of the Rad to seat into it can be done. I've seen them in HAF cases before. The 932 and the HAF X are similar on the inside from the top of the 5.25 bay down save for the Hot Swap bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ceadderman, Ahh thats SUX!, thank you for example it clearly & replied my question quickly, I really appreciated it. .. you earning a rep+...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It can be intensive depending on what loop you want to build. I could have made things easier if the front plates were out of the bays but I have them covered with electrical tape to limit airflow and the dust that results from it. So that kind of made tightening a couple fittings a bit more difficult.
> My fillport tube is running w/o fittings at the moment so it's open. Haven't had to do anything to the loop other than check it daily to see if the level has gone down. So far there isn't any drop in fluid level. Not that I can see inside the tube since it's not opaque but I use my Reservoir to check the level. With the fill port open any air in the system will eventually make its way out I think. I have a minor amount of bubbles sticking to the helices but other than that there is no airflow in the system. Building a loop is the hardest part based on funding but the end result thoroughly makes the project worth it.
> Keep in mind that my temps are an extreme result because my CPU is lapped. It's *completely* flat with nothing but the Copper shell. No coating, so it will void your CPU warranty. Stock CPU should post about 45c average under load +/- depending on the severity of the dome or lack of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as how often to do maintenance, well I'm in the process of working that out. Being that my system hasn't been up a full week yet, I can't honestly say. I'm running straight distilled also. So there is no dye to break down which would require a flush and fill to be done. If things continue the way they are going however, I'd say maintenance is minimal at worst. I've got to pull a dead fan out but it was DoA and only noticed it on the 2nd day. That will require a shutdown-reboot so I can pull the fan off the Radiator and snug it all back up and allow me to better figure out what the problem is. Once I get it figured out or replaced I'll do the same procedure. These Koolance fan kits are a Godsend though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah I was thinking a custom loop, but think I'll just pick up a kit. What one did you use? Will probably look to get a tube too once I do water cool. Fortunately I have an AMD so I'm willing to lap it since it's not expensive


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> A 200 is about 245mm in length. You wouldn't be able to fit it sideways but if you mod the HDD rack out of it and possibly cut a small channel for the thickness of the Rad to seat into it can be done. I've seen them in HAF cases before. The 932 and the HAF X are similar on the inside from the top of the 5.25 bay down save for the Hot Swap bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceadderman, Ahh thats SUX!, thank you for example it clearly & replied my question quickly, I really appreciated it. .. you earning a rep+...
Click to expand...

No problem. That's what we be here for, to help anyone that needs it.







Can't wait to see what you have in store for us.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It can be intensive depending on what loop you want to build. I could have made things easier if the front plates were out of the bays but I have them covered with electrical tape to limit airflow and the dust that results from it. So that kind of made tightening a couple fittings a bit more difficult.
> My fillport tube is running w/o fittings at the moment so it's open. Haven't had to do anything to the loop other than check it daily to see if the level has gone down. So far there isn't any drop in fluid level. Not that I can see inside the tube since it's not opaque but I use my Reservoir to check the level. With the fill port open any air in the system will eventually make its way out I think. I have a minor amount of bubbles sticking to the helices but other than that there is no airflow in the system. Building a loop is the hardest part based on funding but the end result thoroughly makes the project worth it.
> Keep in mind that my temps are an extreme result because my CPU is lapped. It's *completely* flat with nothing but the Copper shell. No coating, so it will void your CPU warranty. Stock CPU should post about 45c average under load +/- depending on the severity of the dome or lack of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as how often to do maintenance, well I'm in the process of working that out. Being that my system hasn't been up a full week yet, I can't honestly say. I'm running straight distilled also. So there is no dye to break down which would require a flush and fill to be done. If things continue the way they are going however, I'd say maintenance is minimal at worst. I've got to pull a dead fan out but it was DoA and only noticed it on the 2nd day. That will require a shutdown-reboot so I can pull the fan off the Radiator and snug it all back up and allow me to better figure out what the problem is. Once I get it figured out or replaced I'll do the same procedure. These Koolance fan kits are a Godsend though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking a custom loop, but think I'll just pick up a kit. What one did you use? Will probably look to get a tube too once I do water cool. Fortunately I have an AMD so I'm willing to lap it since it's not expensive
Click to expand...

I did custom loop. But I would suggest either EK 240/360 LTX kit. ~$200 gets you everything except fillport/drain. You get hose, Radiator, Reservoir, Pump, CPU block, 8 EK Nickel plate 3/8x1/2" compression fittings and Yate Loon Medium or High Speed fans. I would suggest getting a 90 degree fitting a Bitspower passthrough fitting and a 45 degree fitting and three more EK Comps and a barrel fitting internally threaded to add a drain hose. So you're probably looking at $250 total depending on which kit you go with. Oh yes the EK kit also comes with EK coolant if you wish to run dye. You couldn't put that much together in a custom for less than $300 for just the kit setup. I did the work up on it an I believe that the full kit cost round $350 or better. I'd have to track down the post but yeah, it can get quite spendy when you do it the custom way. If I hadda do it all over again, I think I'd go with the kit, but I like doing the research for parts. Being that I was a Parts Counterman, I can get these things figgered out quite easily.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kires

OK, Ceadderman.... You being the Parts Counterman n' all...

I'm going to be getting two GTX680's SLI (Hydro Copper ones) for my RIVE which means the cards will sit with an extra pci slot in between them... I have pretty much figured out every other piece to get for my custom loop (which is going to be $$$







but I dont care cause it will look sick) but I can't figure out what to get to connect my cards in SLI...

Parallel or Serial??

Any thoughts?? Please help...

Btw, how do you tell how many slot spacing there is?


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well being that I've already digested my Chinese food, you cannae haz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you already digested it you should just buy me some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so want to watercool with my HAF 932 but I feel like I would be terrible at keeping up with the maintenance. How often do you have to do stuff to it and how intensive is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be intensive depending on what loop you want to build. I could have made things easier if the front plates were out of the bays but I have them covered with electrical tape to limit airflow and the dust that results from it. So that kind of made tightening a couple fittings a bit more difficult.
> 
> My fillport tube is running w/o fittings at the moment so it's open. Haven't had to do anything to the loop other than check it daily to see if the level has gone down. So far there isn't any drop in fluid level. Not that I can see inside the tube since it's not opaque but I use my Reservoir to check the level. With the fill port open any air in the system will eventually make its way out I think. I have a minor amount of bubbles sticking to the helices but other than that there is no airflow in the system. Building a loop is the hardest part based on funding but the end result thoroughly makes the project worth it.
> 
> Keep in mind that my temps are an extreme result because my CPU is lapped. It's *completely* flat with nothing but the Copper shell. No coating, so it will void your CPU warranty. Stock CPU should post about 45c average under load +/- depending on the severity of the dome or lack of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as how often to do maintenance, well I'm in the process of working that out. Being that my system hasn't been up a full week yet, I can't honestly say. I'm running straight distilled also. So there is no dye to break down which would require a flush and fill to be done. If things continue the way they are going however, I'd say maintenance is minimal at worst. I've got to pull a dead fan out but it was DoA and only noticed it on the 2nd day. That will require a shutdown-reboot so I can pull the fan off the Radiator and snug it all back up and allow me to better figure out what the problem is. Once I get it figured out or replaced I'll do the same procedure. These Koolance fan kits are a Godsend though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

You honestly shouldn't have to change the water much, I have been doing mine every ~3 months or so but its never needed it (typically been an upgrade, mod, dust removal etc etc etc.). If you get what you want the 1st time around and a kill coil then you wont have a problem. You get stuff and roll with it then wanna make changes you will redo the setup A LOT. Anyways, I have been running straight distilled and haven't had a problem not using a coil or pt nuke, previously plasticizer was a bit of a problem and I had some buildup on the cpu block. Since I switched to this Home Depot Watts brand tubing (black) it hasn't been a problem and since I am running 1/2 ID 5/8 OD I love the stuff even more because its stiffer than the previous stuff and as such needs no kink coil on it to keep its shape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> OK, Ceadderman.... You being the Parts Counterman n' all...
> 
> I'm going to be getting two GTX680's SLI (Hydro Copper ones) for my RIVE which means the cards will sit with an extra pci slot in between them... I have pretty much figured out every other piece to get for my custom loop (which is going to be $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I dont care cause it will look sick) but I can't figure out what to get to connect my cards in SLI...
> 
> Parallel or Serial??
> 
> Any thoughts?? Please help...
> 
> Btw, how do you tell how many slot spacing there is?


I would say, get a D Plug for it (or the Hydrocopper bridge they are making). If the D plug is too short do what I did, I got the short one (1 inch) and a male/male and female/female connector that together came to the perfect spacing on my 275s I had in SLI (They also had 1 PCI slot in between) The other thing is, Serial/Parallel doesn't matter too much unless the flow is reduced too much going through both cards in serial. Other than that loop temps will equalize and often GPUs will be within 1 degree of the other.

Now, on to my question should I purchase a second HAF X and make a doublewide or do something else. I need more case space and it needs to be somewhat reasonable in price.


----------



## Kires

They are making a special Hydro Copper SLI connector for it?!?!? I couldnt find anything on it...

Im not sure that D-plugs will work, my cards sit pretty far apart...



As you can tell, obviously these cards are not them, but thats where they will sit...

I was thinking about these, mostly cause they look cool, but still not sure:

Enzotech SLI Bridge Fittings


----------



## DarkHollow

You need the blocks, that way you can measure between em. I would say possibly a pair of the long ones and a female/female may work. Anyways you need to know the gap in mm then look at plugs and fem/fem etc to make it work. I had a pair of SLI tubes like that and I have to say they suck. Anyways they were made by a different company but still.......

EDIT: You could have the cards much closer so why not? Especially on water..... Use the top two red slots and then a single d plug would reach fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> OK, Ceadderman.... You being the Parts Counterman n' all...
> 
> I'm going to be getting two GTX680's SLI (Hydro Copper ones) for my RIVE which means the cards will sit with an extra pci slot in between them... I have pretty much figured out every other piece to get for my custom loop (which is going to be $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I dont care cause it will look sick) but I can't figure out what to get to connect my cards in SLI...
> 
> Parallel or Serial??
> 
> Any thoughts?? Please help...
> 
> Btw, how do you tell how many slot spacing there is?


You tell slot spacing by the slots between your PCIe setup. So if you have a GPU in 1st slot and a GPU in 2nd PCIe slot with a PCIe slot in between you get a 3 slot bridge.

Iggy the green mockup...


See how the slots on my board are?

1st Red Slot is where my GPU sits.

Now if I wish to install another GPU and water cool both, I have to use the 3rd slot since it is 16x/8x to get a good optimal xFire connection. This would require that I get a 2-3 Fitting to connect them. Something like the Koolance 2-3. Swiftech, Phobya and XSPC now have them as well. Depending on your choice of blocks you could also run EK or Swiftech Bridges. Swiftech now has two different types depending on if you go Komodo.

As far as Serial v. Parallel, I can't really say which is best. I've seen people have positive results here with both. But they've found that a lot of that is based on the restrictive properties of their GPU blocks. High restriction I would recommend Serial. Low restriction Parallel.









Hope this helps clear it up more than muddies the water as it were. I'm certainly no expert but I can do the parts thing very well. To do DPlug you can only get them in 1" so to fit your spacing you would need 15mm Spacers to jump the connection unless you use BP Acrylic SLI connectors. Those can be changed out to a tube long enough to make the connection.









@DarkHollow... Yup running straight Distilled. No additives no Silver Killcoil or Monsoon Bullet plug.









I also think that we've got the plasticizer issue about nailed down to a problem with Flux. It's not the end all be all result but if you flush with 5% acidity or less(straight Distilled Vinegar) which is brought to a boiling temp through to a cold Distilled flush,(500ml Vinegar, 500ml 50/50, 1000ml Distilled, 500ml Distilled cold) it should clear out the Radiator and fix any plasticizer issues you may be experiencing. Wermad had plasticizer leaching in his Watts tubing as well, so this issue isn't localized to one specific manufacturer. Which leads me to believe that the contributor is quite probably the Radiator. Hot flushing it should fix the issue. I used a Pyrex Measuring Cup filled to the Line and nuked it 3 minutes in the microwave to get it good and boiling hot. Make sure not to breath the fumes from the vinegar if you can help it. Stuff burns your nasal passages.









:Edit: He probably has a board set up like mine. 16x first slot > 8x/4x Second > 16x/8x Third and 8x/4x or 4x/1x fourth. Remember pre UEFI boards are 32x combined.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You tell slot spacing by the slots between your PCIe setup. So if you have a GPU in 1st slot and a GPU in 2nd PCIe slot with a PCIe slot in between you get a 3 slot bridge.
> Iggy the green mockup...
> 
> See how the slots on my board are?
> 1st Red Slot is where my GPU sits.
> Now if I wish to install another GPU and water cool both, I have to use the 3rd slot since it is 16x/8x to get a good optimal xFire connection. This would require that I get a 2-3 Fitting to connect them. Something like the Koolance 2-3. Swiftech, Phobya and XSPC now have them as well. Depending on your choice of blocks you could also run EK or Swiftech Bridges. Swiftech now has two different types depending on if you go Komodo.
> As far as Serial v. Parallel, I can't really say which is best. I've seen people have positive results here with both. But they've found that a lot of that is based on the restrictive properties of their GPU blocks. High restriction I would recommend Serial. Low restriction Parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps clear it up more than muddies the water as it were. I'm certainly no expert but I can do the parts thing very well. To do DPlug you can only get them in 1" so to fit your spacing you would need 15mm Spacers to jump the connection unless you use BP Acrylic SLI connectors. Those can be changed out to a tube long enough to make the connection.


I have this board, which is just a tad bit different:



The first red slot and the third red slot are my Dual Crossfire/SLI slots... from what you are saying, this would be 4-slot spacing?

And since I am getting the GTX 680 Hydro Copper's, they will have GPU blocks already on them, I'm not sure about their restriction. And I'm sorry if I'm a newb, but I don't seem to know what/how these Dplugs work...

Just digging around, I found this picture:



Which depicts how big the top part of the included water block is for the 680 Hydro copper, so... would that make a difference too?
I'm thinking that I might just have to buy two of those first, put them in and then measure how far they are...


----------



## DarkHollow

Nope looked it up and the RIVE is:
Quote:


> 4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8, red) *1
> *1-1 This motherboard is ready to support PCIe 3.0 SPEC. Functions will be available when using PCIe 3.0-compliant devices. Please refer to www.asus.com for updated details.
> *1-2 For PCIe 3.0 x16 (X8 mode), PCIEx8_2B(Grey) shares bandwidth with PCIEx8_2A(Red).


Though it shouldn't matter about the gray one really......

So it looks like 1st slot only is x16, 1st and 2nd is x16 but add 3rd slot and its x16 x8 and x16, all 4 ends up as x16 for the 1st slot and x8 for the others.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nope looked it up and the RIVE is:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8, red) *1
> *1-1 This motherboard is ready to support PCIe 3.0 SPEC. Functions will be available when using PCIe 3.0-compliant devices. Please refer to www.asus.com for updated details.
> *1-2 For PCIe 3.0 x16 (X8 mode), PCIEx8_2B(Grey) shares bandwidth with PCIEx8_2A(Red).
> 
> 
> 
> Though it shouldn't matter about the gray one really......
> So it looks like 1st slot only is x16, 1st and 2nd is x16 but add 3rd slot and its x16 x8 and x16, all 4 ends up as x16 for the 1st slot and x8 for the others.
Click to expand...

This is freaking crazy!! I read the manual like 3 times, it told me to put one in the first red slot and the other in the third red slot!!


----------



## DarkHollow

Hmmm, I would say try it and if its fine run the cards on water that way for sure. (simple and only 1 D Plug if serial)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nope looked it up and the RIVE is:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8, red) *1
> *1-1 This motherboard is ready to support PCIe 3.0 SPEC. Functions will be available when using PCIe 3.0-compliant devices. Please refer to www.asus.com for updated details.
> *1-2 For PCIe 3.0 x16 (X8 mode), PCIEx8_2B(Grey) shares bandwidth with PCIEx8_2A(Red).
> 
> 
> 
> Though it shouldn't matter about the gray one really......
> So it looks like 1st slot only is x16, 1st and 2nd is x16 but add 3rd slot and its x16 x8 and x16, all 4 ends up as x16 for the 1st slot and x8 for the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is freaking crazy!! I read the manual like 3 times, *it told me to put one in the first red slot and the other in the third red slot*!!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nope looked it up and the RIVE is:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8, red) *1
> *1-1 This motherboard is ready to support PCIe 3.0 SPEC. Functions will be available when using PCIe 3.0-compliant devices. Please refer to www.asus.com for updated details.
> *1-2 For PCIe 3.0 x16 (X8 mode), PCIEx8_2B(Grey) shares bandwidth with PCIEx8_2A(Red).
> 
> 
> 
> Though it shouldn't matter about the gray one really......
> 
> So it looks like 1st slot only is x16, 1st and 2nd is x16 but add 3rd slot and its x16 x8 and x16, all 4 ends up as x16 for the 1st slot and x8 for the others.
Click to expand...

Exactly.









Try these.



Swiftech, Phobya and XSPC have them too now.









Also I'm pretty sure it's top slot and grey slot for Xfire. 1st 2nd and 3rd Red Slots for Trifire and All four Red slots for Quad. Just to get you up to speed.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Pretty sure its the reds due to the fact its quad capable and the 1st red is a slot then no slot (yet there could have been a slot put there if they wanted, so 1st red is dual slot, as is the second and so on. Only the ROG (and similar segment boards) are spaced like that. On standard boards its dual slot then pcie x1 (or similar) then next gpu slot.

EDIT: Looks like you may be right











Anyways, you can try it and see if it works, if so then boom makes things easier. If not you need multiple D plugs to reach and likely a fem/fem to connect the pair. Like I said though, IMO I would try it and see if the cards you have do CF in the 1st 2 red slots and if not you know for the hydrocoppers for sure. (Besides easier to move air cards than water cards lol







)


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nice


----------



## DarkHollow

Hahahaha wish it was mine, my wires are not even sleeved. Anyways I am thinking I should do a doublewide HAF X mod by getting a second one. Since I need more space that is..... Anyways, opinions on doing a doublewide vs getting a larger case?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Hahahaha wish it was mine, my wires are not even sleeved. Anyways I am thinking I should do a doublewide HAF X mod by getting a second one. Since I need more space that is..... Anyways, opinions on doing a doublewide vs getting a larger case?


I like Doublewide. Still thinking of going Triple with mine but Only cause I'd like to hide the PSU and route things much cleaner than they are now. Still pretty clean but you know.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Ceadderman: Since i know your a pretty big fan of nibbling and generally useing less mesh on the case...I will direct this towards you.

In the summer I want to add a GPU to my loop and add another rad. I want to add it at the bottom though considering my RS360 is at the top. Have you seen any mods on the HAF932/X with the HDD cage cut and an extra space cut for a 240 rad?

Basically i want want an RX240 (or RS) at the bottom where the HDD rack currently connects to the bottom of the case...

Thanks!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Grrr... I guess I am stuck leaving my CPU at stock speeds, as everytime I try to go overclock something goes wrong. Blue screens and the motherboard not changing my clock speeds have me resolved on just having a very cool running CPU that gets the job done.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> A 200 is about 245mm in length. You wouldn't be able to fit it sideways but if you mod the HDD rack out of it and possibly cut a small channel for the thickness of the Rad to seat into it can be done. I've seen them in HAF cases before. The 932 and the HAF X are similar on the inside from the top of the 5.25 bay down save for the Hot Swap bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceadderman, Ahh thats SUX!, thank you for example it clearly & replied my question quickly, I really appreciated it. .. you earning a rep+...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. That's what we be here for, to help anyone that needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you have in store for us.
Click to expand...

Ceadderman, Of course you helping and feedback with other builders.







Anyway I have other question, Do you think 180mm Radiator [Dimension (LxWxH): 220 x 180] will fit on front? IF not, I will get 140mm Radiator instead of these.


----------



## shadowz220

Hey guys, I'm currently working on a build with the 912. I'm planning on implementing the Phanteks ph-tc14pe cpu cooler. For those of you that do not know what that is, it's a twin-tower cpu cooler that is slightly larger than the Noctua DH14. Also, I have a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fan installed inside the top of the case (the fan is slightly thicker than your average 120mm fan) and an Enermax 120mm fan in the rear exhaust. So my question is...will the Phanteks cooler with THREE fans fit in the 912? Or should I limit it to two fans? Will the Phanteks be able to fit within these horizontal and vertical restrictions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HAFenvy

EVGA does sell bridges for their Hydro Copper Series. For the 680s:

2-Way Bridge
3-Way Bridge

Both are found on the Accessories page HERE on their site and are only $20. When Jacob announced these on Twitter I asked him and confirmed these are parallel flow bridges. Note: These replace the fitting block that is already installed on the top of the Hydro series... look at the PDF Detail sheets on the site and it shows you how they are assembled.

Enjoy


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Ceadderman: Since i know your a pretty big fan of nibbling and generally useing less mesh on the case...I will direct this towards you.
> 
> In the summer I want to add a GPU to my loop and add another rad. I want to add it at the bottom though considering my RS360 is at the top. Have you seen any mods on the HAF932/X with the HDD cage cut and an extra space cut for a 240 rad?
> 
> Basically i want want an RX240 (or RS) at the bottom where the HDD rack currently connects to the bottom of the case...
> 
> Thanks!


Haha, actually I like the grills wish there were less of the case that was open so I use electrical tape or duct tape to close off unnecessary grillwork. To answer your question however yes ndeedy I have seen those mods. They are in this thread about midway through I guess. If you start out at page one and go every ten pages or so, I guarantee you'll run into one. I know of one gent that flipped his case the hard way as well. Cut the feet dimples off the bottom and attached them to the top. wermad and Fallout both did 240 or 360 up fron. JCMTank also did such a similar mod with his 932. You just have to put in the work to find the pics or hit them up and see if they can send some to you. I know they have em.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> A 200 is about 245mm in length. You wouldn't be able to fit it sideways but if you mod the HDD rack out of it and possibly cut a small channel for the thickness of the Rad to seat into it can be done. I've seen them in HAF cases before. The 932 and the HAF X are similar on the inside from the top of the 5.25 bay down save for the Hot Swap bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceadderman, Ahh thats SUX!, thank you for example it clearly & replied my question quickly, I really appreciated it. .. you earning a rep+...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. That's what we be here for, to help anyone that needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you have in store for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ceadderman, Of course you helping and feedback with other builders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I have other question, Do you think 180mm Radiator [Dimension (LxWxH): 220 x 180] will fit on front? IF not, I will get 140mm Radiator instead of these.
Click to expand...

Yes, 220x180 will fit in front. You just have to remove the HDD rack to do it. It's pretty easy. Just take an old drill bit you don't care about and drill through the Rivet holes. You'll have to find one that will just fit through the opening without taking out much of the sheetmetal. Then if you don't want any bondo, get yourself some sheet screws that will fit the holes and grind down the head and the screw portions til they're flush with the metal. You can't get a better surface without welding the holes shut. It's a paint and body trick I picked up when I worked with a logger who refurbished old truck cabs during his offseason. But the size Radiator you're talking about should fit with no other modifications other than maybe mounting to the front.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowz220*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm currently working on a build with the 912. I'm planning on implementing the Phanteks ph-tc14pe cpu cooler. For those of you that do not know what that is, it's a twin-tower cpu cooler that is slightly larger than the Noctua DH14. Also, I have a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fan installed inside the top of the case (the fan is slightly thicker than your average 120mm fan) and an Enermax 120mm fan in the rear exhaust. So my question is...will the Phanteks cooler with THREE fans fit in the 912? Or should I limit it to two fans? Will the Phanteks be able to fit within these horizontal and vertical restrictions? Thanks in advance!


Do you have a pic of this Cooler or the dimensions? Would help us visualize what you've got going on.









~Ceadder


----------



## shadowz220

Thanks for the reply Ceadderman. Here's a link:

http://phanteksusa.com/index.php?p=products_3&id=25&cate=1


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowz220*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Ceadderman. Here's a link:
> 
> http://phanteksusa.com/index.php?p=products_3&id=25&cate=1


Shouldn't be a problem tbh. the 200 is 30mm thick. As long as that cooler is mounted properly(fans aligned front to back) it shouldn't float over the edge of the mainboard. Your 200 shouldn't even touch the mainboard so you should be good to go. That cooler is right secsi though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did custom loop. But I would suggest either EK 240/360 LTX kit. ~$200 gets you everything except fillport/drain. You get hose, Radiator, Reservoir, Pump, CPU block, 8 EK Nickel plate 3/8x1/2" compression fittings and Yate Loon Medium or High Speed fans. I would suggest getting a 90 degree fitting a Bitspower passthrough fitting and a 45 degree fitting and three more EK Comps and a barrel fitting internally threaded to add a drain hose. So you're probably looking at $250 total depending on which kit you go with. Oh yes the EK kit also comes with EK coolant if you wish to run dye. You couldn't put that much together in a custom for less than $300 for just the kit setup. I did the work up on it an I believe that the full kit cost round $350 or better. I'd have to track down the post but yeah, it can get quite spendy when you do it the custom way. If I hadda do it all over again, I think I'd go with the kit, but I like doing the research for parts. Being that I was a Parts Counterman, I can get these things figgered out quite easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You make it sound so easy; I have a hard enough time with cable management haha. I really should just take the time to move cables around and make it cleaner in there, but I just don't know what I'm doing and don't have the time right now







Only have time to read and post at work, so by the time I'm home I still have no idea what to do mainly because I learn by being shown (I have the reading comprehension of a 5th grader sometimes







). But yea, I just can't decide what to do. I want to OC but I've never done it since I only have basic air cooling and there always seems to be some issue with my computer that I just don't know how to fix. Then once that's gone, I feel like something is still wrong even if there isn't. Like right now I get an error at start up occasionally about my CPU fan not working when it is. Also can't figure out how to speed it up or slow it down. Then I can't stay in my BIOS for too long otherwise it freezes and I have to restart my computer. Just recently updated the firmware on my SSD because occasionally it wouldn't boot, just sit at the screen that says windows was shut down improperly last time. I want to water cool so I can OC like I said, but I feel like my computer is too much of a mess to consider it. And all this computer work gets in the way of my gaming time


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did custom loop. But I would suggest either EK 240/360 LTX kit. ~$200 gets you everything except fillport/drain. You get hose, Radiator, Reservoir, Pump, CPU block, 8 EK Nickel plate 3/8x1/2" compression fittings and Yate Loon Medium or High Speed fans. I would suggest getting a 90 degree fitting a Bitspower passthrough fitting and a 45 degree fitting and three more EK Comps and a barrel fitting internally threaded to add a drain hose. So you're probably looking at $250 total depending on which kit you go with. Oh yes the EK kit also comes with EK coolant if you wish to run dye. You couldn't put that much together in a custom for less than $300 for just the kit setup. I did the work up on it an I believe that the full kit cost round $350 or better. I'd have to track down the post but yeah, it can get quite spendy when you do it the custom way. If I hadda do it all over again, I think I'd go with the kit, but I like doing the research for parts. Being that I was a Parts Counterman, I can get these things figgered out quite easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make it sound so easy; I have a hard enough time with cable management haha. I really should just take the time to move cables around and make it cleaner in there, but I just don't know what I'm doing and don't have the time right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have time to read and post at work, so by the time I'm home I still have no idea what to do mainly because I learn by being shown (I have the reading comprehension of a 5th grader sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But yea, I just can't decide what to do. I want to OC but I've never done it since I only have basic air cooling and there always seems to be some issue with my computer that I just don't know how to fix. Then once that's gone, I feel like something is still wrong even if there isn't. Like right now I get an error at start up occasionally about my CPU fan not working when it is. Also can't figure out how to speed it up or slow it down. Then I can't stay in my BIOS for too long otherwise it freezes and I have to restart my computer. Just recently updated the firmware on my SSD because occasionally it wouldn't boot, just sit at the screen that says windows was shut down improperly last time. I want to water cool so I can OC like I said, but I feel like my computer is too much of a mess to consider it. And all this computer work gets in the way of my gaming time
Click to expand...

Send it to me







Ill OC it 

Anyways, Ceadderman is right. Custom goes expensive QUICK. My loop, for my 275s cost ~$500 but I got an EK cpu block, 2 EK 275 blocks (which together cost about what my 480 block did......) a 360 rad, a XSPC bayres, D5, tube and 6 comp fittings.

Cost:
CPU Block: ~$60
GPU Blocks ~$160
360 rad and pump (bought used, pump was not used but the guy didn't need it) ~$110
XSPC Res ~$60
Comps ~$50
Tube ~$10 (Just some cheap junk at the time, it sucked lol (ran out of budget))

Total: $450, not including 2-3 fans in addition to what I had.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Send it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill OC it
> Anyways, Ceadderman is right. Custom goes expensive QUICK. My loop, for my 275s cost ~$500 but I got an EK cpu block, 2 EK 275 blocks (which together cost about what my 480 block did......) a 360 rad, a XSPC bayres, D5, tube and 6 comp fittings.
> Cost:
> CPU Block: ~$60
> GPU Blocks ~$160
> 360 rad and pump (bought used, pump was not used but the guy didn't need it) ~$110
> XSPC Res ~$60
> Comps ~$50
> Tube ~$10 (Just some cheap junk at the time, it sucked lol (ran out of budget))
> Total: $450, not including 2-3 fans in addition to what I had.


I wouldn't mind doing it that way if it's worth it, but Ceaddar has kind of shed the light that it is probably better to just go with the kit. I would just like to fix all my issues before I watercool it haha.


----------



## KyadCK

So there have been a few updates to my rig lately.



First off is the LED light bar on top. I know people have been having problems getting it to stay there, but a little electrical tape seems to have done the job just fine.

I'm still in the process of slowly phasing out fans in favor of better ones, but having just dusted out the system, all temps dropped about 4-7C on the spot.

Sitting in the HDD bays next to my usual 320 and 750 is a new 64GB M4 I got as a gift. There's also a 500GB drive resting in the hotswap bay.

I now have a EK backplate on my XFX 6970 v1.2 with the stock cooler. Ya I know the original screws didn't work and the backplate's screws weren't meant for the stock cooler, but this is nothing a 7lb box of screws labeled "MISC" couldn't fix.







I found 6 screws of the right depth, thread, and size within 30 mins, and I'll probably take them out to paint the heads black at some point.

The fans are organized on the controller better. 2 of the dials each control half of the push/pull on the H100 now, and the other 2 control the front/back fans.

And lastly, my cable management is a bit better. I can close the back panel without having to put my weight on it now


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Send it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill OC it
> Anyways, Ceadderman is right. Custom goes expensive QUICK. My loop, for my 275s cost ~$500 but I got an EK cpu block, 2 EK 275 blocks (which together cost about what my 480 block did......) a 360 rad, a XSPC bayres, D5, tube and 6 comp fittings.
> Cost:
> CPU Block: ~$60
> GPU Blocks ~$160
> 360 rad and pump (bought used, pump was not used but the guy didn't need it) ~$110
> XSPC Res ~$60
> Comps ~$50
> Tube ~$10 (Just some cheap junk at the time, it sucked lol (ran out of budget))
> Total: $450, not including 2-3 fans in addition to what I had.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing it that way if it's worth it, but Ceadder has kind of shed the light that it is probably better to just go with the kit. I would just like to fix all my issues before I watercool it haha.
Click to expand...









I get the need to fix issues. I would say that where cable management is concerned that will sort itself out when you build your loop. The most important thing to remember with Cable management? As yourself "Can they see it?" and have I got it as short as possible, while remaining connected?" an I guarantee that you'll do a good job with cable management. I just picked up a hell of a deal on Black 4" Zipties. 300 of them for $2.49 and free shipping on eBay. The last batch I had is nearly depleted. Gonna order some rubber finger cots pretty soon too. Should make loosening and tightening compression rings much easier.







:

If you're gonna be water cooling that's the BEST time to clean up any issues with Cable management. I had to adjust my already clean cable management to fit my pump/res setup on the floor of the case. My OCD was not gonna let me get away with halfassing anything.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

I would say custom is well worth it if you know what you want. If you don't have a clue kit then improvements.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I would say custom is well worth it if you know what you want. If you don't have a clue kit then improvements.


2nded. I would hate to think what my Custom loop would have cost me if I had even the slightest question as to what I wanted. But a couple things were donated which would have cost me more if I had bought them instead. I had determined that I was going to go with the Multioption 250 Advanced. Only reason that changed was the Frozen Q Res was given to me. Would have cost me $40-$50 more than the one I wanted. BNIB Dual DDC top was also given to me. I did want it though. I probably wouldn't have my loop in operation right now without those two wonderful gifts. Still got some more stuff to do to my loop but it's not quite as important atm. Need to get another pump and temp probes. Hopefully sometime in the next two weeks along with the D12SH-12Ds' enroute on a slow boat from China or Japan. Can't wait. Ambient temp is starting to increase.







lol

10k posts!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## shadowz220

Thanks, Ceadderman!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I would say custom is well worth it if you know what you want. If you don't have a clue kit then improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nded. I would hate to think what my Custom loop would have cost me if I had even the slightest question as to what I wanted. But a couple things were donated which would have cost me more if I had bought them instead. I had determined that I was going to go with the Multioption 250 Advanced. Only reason that changed was the Frozen Q Res was given to me. Would have cost me $40-$50 more than the one I wanted. BNIB Dual DDC top was also given to me. I did want it though. I probably wouldn't have my loop in operation right now without those two wonderful gifts. Still got some more stuff to do to my loop but it's not quite as important atm. Need to get another pump and temp probes. Hopefully sometime in the next two weeks along with the D12SH-12Ds' enroute on a slow boat from China or Japan. Can't wait. Ambient temp is starting to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 10k posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Yeah I really have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to water cooling, so I think I'll go with a kit haha and upgrade some fans.

With the amount of time it will most likely take me to mod the case properly to accomodate a kit, is there anything I can set my computer up in in the mean time? I read something about a torture rack and was curious if it was worth it. I hate dust in my computer and was going to try and find a way to minimize it, then put in new fans, a fan controller, and the loop to cool my CPU. Not sure if it's worth cooling my GPUs since they aren't reference cards.

I have a feeling I'm going to be asking you lots of questions in the next few weeks as I plan this out Ceadd*E*r









And grats on 10k posts!!! I just reached 500 recently when I posted my first freebie for 2 GW2 beta keys for April 27-29









Edit: Quick question, what should normal temps be in the HAF932 with an aftermarket heatsink? I idle at 29-30 degrees C which feels lower than it should be and makes me feel like something is wrong


----------



## vonalka

Hi HAF Owners!

I am currently working on a new build in my HAF-932: http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build

Was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to manage cables well in the case - especially when you are not using a modular PSU. For now I have just hidden the cables as good as I could in the lower drive bays, but it still looks a little wild.


----------



## DarkHollow

Scooped up like 450ft of paracord so probably gonna be sleeving my PSU like crazy soon. I really need a way to remove the pins and rewire my ATX connector.... (I modded it and it would be good if I could do it right but......) Anyways.


----------



## FoxUlisse

Hi, I have just purchased an SSD OCZ Vertex 4 SATA III. I have a Cooler Master HAF-X, can you tell me if I need to buy an adaptor for installig the SSD on MOBIL RACK?
Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I would say custom is well worth it if you know what you want. If you don't have a clue kit then improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nded. I would hate to think what my Custom loop would have cost me if I had even the slightest question as to what I wanted. But a couple things were donated which would have cost me more if I had bought them instead. I had determined that I was going to go with the Multioption 250 Advanced. Only reason that changed was the Frozen Q Res was given to me. Would have cost me $40-$50 more than the one I wanted. BNIB Dual DDC top was also given to me. I did want it though. I probably wouldn't have my loop in operation right now without those two wonderful gifts. Still got some more stuff to do to my loop but it's not quite as important atm. Need to get another pump and temp probes. Hopefully sometime in the next two weeks along with the D12SH-12Ds' enroute on a slow boat from China or Japan. Can't wait. Ambient temp is starting to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 10k posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I really have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to water cooling, so I think I'll go with a kit haha and upgrade some fans.
> 
> With the amount of time it will most likely take me to mod the case properly to accomodate a kit, is there anything I can set my computer up in in the mean time? I read something about a torture rack and was curious if it was worth it. I hate dust in my computer and was going to try and find a way to minimize it, then put in new fans, a fan controller, and the loop to cool my CPU. Not sure if it's worth cooling my GPUs since they aren't reference cards.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be asking you lots of questions in the next few weeks as I plan this out Ceadd*E*r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And grats on 10k posts!!! I just reached 500 recently when I posted my first freebie for 2 GW2 beta keys for April 27-29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Quick question, what should normal temps be in the HAF932 with an aftermarket heatsink? I idle at 29-30 degrees C which feels lower than it should be and makes me feel like something is wrong
Click to expand...

Nothing is wrong with your temps they are quite good. You have to know what your ambient temp is to truly answer whether or not those temps are reasonable though. If you don't know this you can find it fairly easily within 1-2 degrees of actual. Go to your thermostat and slide it up til it clicks then slowly slide/dial it down til it clicks again. You have to listen for it. That's the thermostat identifying the actual room temp. When you're satisfied you've identified where the temp is just make sure to return the dial back to starting point to keep your room Green.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Scooped up like 450ft of paracord so probably gonna be sleeving my PSU like crazy soon. I really need a way to remove the pins and rewire my ATX connector.... (I modded it and it would be good if I could do it right but......) Anyways.





Spoiler: Tools I recommend for this endeavor...











I have 1st and 3rd tools. They work awesome. Crimpers are solid and you get good results when you do it right.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Hmmm, Sounds good but for pins and tools I'm at like ~$30 alone. I am thinking maybe Ill take the easy way out and grab a modright extension and hack of the top of it and rewire my PSU to it, solder and shrink it as well. That way I can keep my 17V mod easily and have it hidden behind the back panel.

I am also thinking of stealing this idea:



I think I am gonna buy those plugs and some 14 gauge wire (paracord will fit over 14 AWG right?) sleeving it and braiding it like that. Probably Acid Purple as ground, White as +, and of course Black as -.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Hmmm, Sounds good but for pins and tools I'm at like ~$30 alone. I am thinking maybe Ill take the easy way out and grab a modright extension and hack of the top of it and rewire my PSU to it, solder and shrink it as well. That way I can keep my 17V mod easily and have it hidden behind the back panel.
> 
> I am also thinking of stealing this idea:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna buy those plugs and some 14 gauge wire (paracord will fit over 14 AWG right?) sleeving it and braiding it like that. Probably Acid Purple as ground, White as +, and of course Black as -.


You could do it that way. But if you bought the proper tools now and did it, you'd have them for later projects. With me I *had* to buy the crimper because pins in my HX850 project became borked and needed to be replaced. Since I've had this Crimper I've done fans, jumper wire for leakdown testing, and ATX pins get changed and I'm glad I got it. You're gonna need the sleeving tool no matter what you do. Mine has been working great for 2 years. I got the brass tubing for my Molex tool from MDPC-x for super cheap as well. I used some left over sleeving and red shrink to dress it up. Looks great in my tool box or being put to work.

Hell I'm really going to be happy I invested because I have this LED project that I'm gonna be undertaking so I can add light to my CPU block. Two 3mm LEDs' to be mounted to Female Molex and using a Molex lead from a dead PSU, I'm going to fix another female kit onto the end and use that to jumper to my Molex lead instead of adding in another Molex lead just for two LEDs'. Heck I even redid pins on my pump because a couple got borked when I was removing them from the flat plug it came with to insert them into 3pin connector. Since I got this crimper, I'm not shy about doing these projects. Handy little tool pays for itself in no time.









Used to think my uncle was nuts but he told me something that has proven kind of prophetic. Invest in your tools and they'll pay for themselves down the line. Don't do it all at once though. Just do it a tool or two at a time and as needed. Hafta say he was right. He's still nuts though.







lol

You should look round for an old outdoor/multipurpose extension cable and use that. Can't tell you how many times I wished my system had a cable of any real length to it. That's another project I'll be tackling over the summer. I've got a couple old ECs' that are about 25' in length. Gonna check em and probably mod one for use at LAN/Personal events.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Well, I would but I really like those plugs lol, and I need to make it look better than stock and lowering the gauge ensures future compatibility, 16 AWG on my TX950w so going to 14 AWG will kind of future proof it. I will probably get the crimping stuff later but at this point, probably not just yet.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Well, I would but I really like those plugs lol, and I need to make it look better than stock and lowering the gauge ensures future compatibility, 16 AWG on my TX950w so going to 14 AWG will kind of future proof it. I will probably get the crimping stuff later but at this point, probably not just yet.


You can still run those plugs. Just be a heavier duty cable instead of a std PSU cable.









~Ceadder


----------



## GAMERIG

HAF Owners, what happen to CoolMASTER & design engineer?? HAF XM is Ugliest case i've ever seen!


----------



## _REAPER_

I have taken the advice of a few and will build a custom loop for my PC again. I just had a new Side panel come in and can no longer go with just the H100. I am looking forward to building the loop when I get back off of this deployment in August... I am going to have everything sent over to my current location and I will hand carry it all home..

Got to love the constant deployments....

This is the before pic


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have taken the advice of a few and will build a custom loop for my PC again. I just had a new Side panel come in and can no longer go with just the H100. I am looking forward to building the loop when I get back off of this deployment in August... I am going to have everything sent over to my current location and I will hand carry it all home..
> 
> Got to love the constant deployments....
> 
> This is the before pic


Can't wait to see it _Reaper_.









Finally got mine done. So you need ta gets yours back up an runnin.









~Ceadder


----------



## brettjv

Hey guys ... can we please keep the 'general' H2O cooling stuff in the water cooling section?

It's cool in this thread to discuss the particulars of how to physically setup water cooling on these cases, like which rads fit, where do I put my reservoir, etc, but the more general questions that don't specifically relate to the case(s) should go in the appropriate section so that people who want to talk about the topic at hand don't have to wade through pages and pages of stuff that won't interest them









Thanks fellas!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Hey guys ... can we please keep the 'general' H2O cooling stuff in the water cooling section?
> It's cool in this thread to discuss the particulars of how to physically setup water cooling on these cases, like which rads fit, where do I put my reservoir, etc, but the more general questions that don't specifically relate to the case(s) should go in the appropriate section so that people who want to talk about the topic at hand don't have to wade through pages and pages of stuff that won't interest them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas!


I fail to see any question about watercooling. I see a comment about someone going to actual watercooling rather than a H Series cooler when they get back from deployment.

Perhaps you could find a real issue to deal with rather than trolling for one?


----------



## DarkHollow

Now one thing, on the modright extensions (or any for that matter) are the wires colored or all black underneath? So far picked up some more resistors to slow my fans better (wooooo 2k rpm vs 3k, hopefully hugely quieter), got sleeve in the mail (450 ft of paracord), about to pick up the wire and plugs needed for the PSU cord and possibly an extension to do it right and fix my ATX connector.

These are the plugs I'm actually looking at:



and



I think I like the blood red ones better than the smoked ones.

Also, any ideas on how to maybe put a LED in them? I looked but can't find any high voltage ones and don't really know a way to reduce the voltage that much in that small amount of space.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Now one thing, on the modright extensions (or any for that matter) are the wires colored or all black underneath? So far picked up some more resistors to slow my fans better (wooooo 2k rpm vs 3k, hopefully hugely quieter), got sleeve in the mail (450 ft of paracord), about to pick up the wire and plugs needed for the PSU cord and possibly an extension to do it right and fix my ATX connector.
> 
> These are the plugs I'm actually looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like the blood red ones better than the smoked ones.
> 
> Also, any ideas on how to maybe put a LED in them? I looked but can't find any high voltage ones and don't really know a way to reduce the voltage that much in that small amount of space.


You should be able to put a resisted LED in the housing on each end using std power and ground. I have a 3way extension that has an LED in both ends so it's doable. Pretty sure those were resisted LEDs'. There is a US supplier on eBay that is selling resisted LEDs with pigtails. Should simplify things greatly for you.







That Blood Red looks really nice but something about being able to see the internals really does it for me with the smoke. Get Red LEDs in there and that will really set it off once it's done.









You got links for those?









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Hmmm actually, That's surprising, for a red LED 2v 10mA it looks like a 11k resistor @ 1.5 w should do it... Ill have to double check however.

Linky to plugs They have more to the left, the 1st couple links.

These LEDs + these resistors ought to do the trick:

EDIT: Nvm, previous parts were much to large, looking at a 3mm LED and standard resistor.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Hmmm actually, That's surprising, for a red LED 2v 10mA it looks like a 11k resistor @ 1.5 w should do it... Ill have to double check however.
> 
> Linky to plugs They have more to the left, the 1st couple links.
> 
> These LEDs + these resistors ought to do the trick:
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, previous parts were much to large, looking at a 3mm LED and standard resistor.


PM me your addy and soon as I get my eBay order I'll send you a couple. Gonna take a bit but they are resisted LEDs'.









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

thats awsome check out the mod just did


----------



## brownpride1986

nothing big but does the job


----------



## Ceadderman

Dude actually replicated Klingon Cloaking Device AWESOME!!!









... no seriously dude, post a pic and please try not to double post.









~Ceadder


----------



## Devious ST

Heres mine how it stands at the mo


























Getting a good upgrading at the end of this week


----------



## brownpride1986

my first time build whats your thoughts


----------



## brownpride1986

i know it is no the cream of the crop any input as to what should i do next

welcoming OPTIMUS PRIME
HAF X:thumb:


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> i know it is no the cream of the crop any input as to what should i do nextwelcoming OPTIMUS PRIME
> HAF X:thumb:


Put it in your signature so we can know what you are running.


----------



## brownpride1986

doing right now just trying make sure i put down correct info for sure thanks i am new to the site


----------



## brownpride1986

man Thats is Awsome sorry about the double post new at this but i got you ya i think you rig is awsome keep up the good work cant wait to see the upgrade im am about to paint OPTIMUS X thats my rigs name lol


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> man Thats is Awsome sorry about the double post new at this but i got you ya i think you rig is awsome keep up the good work cant wait to see the upgrade im am about to paint OPTIMUS X thats my rigs name lol


Btw, each post has an edit button on it. It is the pencil in the bottom left of the post after it has already been posted.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Hey BrownPride, that looks like garbage. LOL. You know I'm messing with you but take a pic of your desk. I know people will like that.


----------



## brownpride1986

ILL REMBER THAT NEXT TIME I PAINT A CASE FOR YOU LOL


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Okay, for anybody that doesn't know, Cooler Master is doing some giveaways to celebrate 20 years and what not. If you go to this site, you can register your Cooler Master products for an entry into the giveaway. (So far, I have registered 6 times; my case, 2 Megaflows, 2 Sickleflows, and a Hyper 212 plus. I will register my extra case door if I can too.)

http://www.coolermaster.com/microsite/20th/

Now, for my question. I bought a door for my HAF 912, does anybody know if that has a serial number and if it does where to find it?


----------



## brownpride1986

I DONT HAVE A CLUE JUST LOOK AT MY CASE I SEEN IT ON THE BACK ONLY THANKS FOR THE CONTEST INFO


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> I DONT HAVE A CLUE JUST LOOK AT MY CASE I SEEN IT ON THE BACK ONLY THANKS FOR THE CONTEST INFO


Well, I bought a new side door with a window, so I hope it has a serial number on it.


----------



## ChaosRay666

Anyone tried to fit a ASUS Crosshair_IV_Extreme in a HAF922 ????...

it is an eATX board , according to some it fits







....some others say it doesn't







...

an ATX MoBo is 12" x 9.6" max 10.5" .... the C4E (eATX)is Extended ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 10.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 26.9 cm )....

(Many ASUS ROG series motherboards have dimensions of 12 inches by 10.6 inches, which is slightly larger than CEB specification. Cases designed for CEB motherboards are generally compatible with ASUS ROG series motherboards such as RAVEN RV02 and Fortress FT02.)

The C4E is a 7 PCI(e)slot MoBo...the HAF922 has 7 slot openings....

if it is just about the backplate swap-hole...if I put the waterblock-backplate on BEFORE placing the mobo on the mobo-tray it should work ? ( or just make the hole bigger...)

mounting-holes are on the same place as a normal ATX? ( to Me it looks like the ,mounting holes are correct... )

I do know it fits in the HAF932...the HAF922 is ONLY 60mm lower in height.


----------



## ChaosRay666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Well, I bought a new side door with a window, so I hope it has a serial number on it.


Just got Mine in...it doesn't


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Okay, for anybody that doesn't know, Cooler Master is doing some giveaways to celebrate 20 years and what not. If you go to this site, you can register your Cooler Master products for an entry into the giveaway. (So far, I have registered 6 times; my case, 2 Megaflows, 2 Sickleflows, and a Hyper 212 plus. I will register my extra case door if I can too.)
> http://www.coolermaster.com/microsite/20th/
> Now, for my question. I bought a door for my HAF 912, does anybody know if that has a serial number and if it does where to find it?


WOW. I have 6 cases around 20 fans, 2 heatsinks. LOL


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosRay666*
> 
> Just got Mine in...it doesn't


Have you checked the box?

Also, was your box just the HAF 912 box with a smaller box in it?


----------



## ChaosRay666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Have you checked the box?
> Also, was your box just the HAF 912 box with a smaller box in it?


it came in a CM690+ Box....which had no S/N sticker on it


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosRay666*
> 
> it came in a CM690+ Box....which had no S/N sticker on it


Lol... I guess they just send it in whatever box they have lying around... Mine came in a 912 box, and boy did that scare me for a minute...


----------



## brownpride1986

MAN THAT SUCKS JUST JUST REGS ALL MY COOLMASTER PRODUCTS FOR THE CONTEST


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> MAN THAT SUCKS JUST JUST REGS ALL MY COOLMASTER PRODUCTS FOR THE CONTEST


Hey Mike, using all caps is like yelling. LOL. You will get a lot of info since you are a n00b to forums but don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## brownpride1986

wow you no what i am new to this but thanks DAD!!! lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> wow you no what i am new to this but thanks DAD!!! lol


Hey brown, to input your system information look up in the upper right hand corner of the window > brownpride1986 > scroll to the bottom of the next page > look for "Your Rigs" > Create a new Rig. Then input all your information and save. Done.









~Ceadder


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> wow you no what i am new to this but thanks DAD!!! lol


Your welcome son. LOL


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hey brown, to input your system information look up in the upper right hand corner of the window > brownpride1986 > scroll to the bottom of the next page > look for "Your Rigs" > Create a new Rig. Then input all your information and save. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I am probably going over to his house to do it.


----------



## brownpride1986

so what up dad what you doing getting ready for work right now


----------



## edge3214

New to this site. I got a haf 932 a couple of years ago for $50 and didn't do much to it till the past 4 mouths.
And can i please join haf group.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edge3214*
> 
> New to this site. I got a haf 932 a couple of years ago for $50 and didn't do much to it till the past 4 mouths.
> And can i please join haf group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just go to the OP and add yourself Mate. Welcome.









~Ceadder


----------



## edge3214

thx for info. I know this picture looks like crap. But that was then now i did a complete make over got rid of my Titan Fenrir cpu cooler and switched it over to water cooled . Painted case inside and out as well as fan grills, power supply extended all blue or black. also cut out the front and back fan grills for airflow.


----------



## brownpride1986

wow got alot going on there i had the same thing going hole buch of hardware no space upgrade the case i just got the HAF X case man best money ever spent


----------



## edge3214

This is what the back side looked like before with some of the cable management. Took this a picture i took during the tare down.


----------



## brownpride1986

all you need is a bigger case more room for cable management i am working with another friend on some mods for my HAF X cant release details but i can say this its going to turn heads check out my rig let me no what you think lol OPTIMUS X:thumb:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> all you need is a bigger case more room for cable management i am working with another friend on some mods for my HAF X cant release details but i can say this its going to turn heads check out my rig let me no what you think lol OPTIMUS X:thumb:


932 and HAF-X are the same size for Mainboard tray and overall footprint. He's got PLENTY of room for cable management bro.









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

im sorry i have a 932 and HAFX i thought there was a diff in size im sorry for the bad advice lol i just like the hafx no biggie


----------



## THC Butterz

might be done for a while... i dunno, but here is my 912 again as it sits now


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> might be done for a while... i dunno, but here is my 912 again as it sits now


That looks awesome Butterz.









~Ceadder


----------



## edge3214

Painting my Haf 932

Sanding side door.

sanding dvd rom teay bottom

Sanding motherboard tray also cut some holes for wires.

Masking haf logo on side of case to prep for painting


----------



## conwa

Ok, i have been busy with my Custom loop HAF932. This is my first build!

I first started with a haf922, but i wouldn't want to hack and slash it to fit a 360 rad.

First my Aircooled setup:










Added this:










And now its like this:










Front










Only need to fix the lights, i need more UV!


----------



## IPOCRI

Hi there









I'm new here but I still hope you could help me.
I finally decided that my old case sucks for that reason I'll buy a 932.
The problem is that I don't know if the cable from my power supply are long enough.

Power supply:
Fatal1ty OCZ 550W

Thanks for advices


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IPOCRI*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here but I still hope you could help me.
> I finally decided that my old case sucks for that reason I'll buy a 932.
> The problem is that I don't know if the cable from my power supply are long enough.
> Power supply:
> Fatal1ty OCZ 550W
> Thanks for advices


Im sure it will be...Most PSU manufactures are know that cases can get slighty large, so they build accordingly..I glanced and cant find any specs on the actual cable length...

Some reviews say the PCIE cords may be a little short...so think about that i suppose.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IPOCRI*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here but I still hope you could help me.
> I finally decided that my old case sucks for that reason I'll buy a 932.
> The problem is that I don't know if the cable from my power supply are long enough.
> Power supply:
> Fatal1ty OCZ 550W
> Thanks for advices


even if its not long enough, then just buy an extension cable


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IPOCRI*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here but I still hope you could help me.
> I finally decided that my old case sucks for that reason I'll buy a 932.
> The problem is that I don't know if the cable from my power supply are long enough.
> 
> Power supply:
> Fatal1ty OCZ 550W
> 
> Thanks for advices


Nope. Cables are not long enough if I remember correctly. I had OCZ 550 Modular before I built this rig and the cables either came up short or were seriously snug once connected. I think it was 8pin short 24pin put some serious torque on the 24 pin of the mainboard I was using before this one. So my best advice is to build or get some sleeved extensions if you're looking at the 932. Or do like I did and buy a Corsair PSU.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with your temps they are quite good. You have to know what your ambient temp is to truly answer whether or not those temps are reasonable though. If you don't know this you can find it fairly easily within 1-2 degrees of actual. Go to your thermostat and slide it up til it clicks then slowly slide/dial it down til it clicks again. You have to listen for it. That's the thermostat identifying the actual room temp. When you're satisfied you've identified where the temp is just make sure to return the dial back to starting point to keep your room Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


My apartment has a digital thermostat which shows the temp between 72-75 degrees Fahrenheit (22.22-23.89 degrees celsius) during the day. So I feel like its a little warm, although it doesn't normally go past 34 degrees C in my normal use.


----------



## IPOCRI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope. Cables are not long enough if I remember correctly. I had OCZ 550 Modular before I built this rig and the cables either came up short or were seriously snug once connected. I think it was 8pin short 24pin put some serious torque on the 24 pin of the mainboard I was using before this one. So my best advice is to build or get some sleeved extensions if you're looking at the 932. Or do like I did and buy a Corsair PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the advice dude.
I think I'll buy both even the PSU and also the sleeved cable cause they look so nice:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=32404&agid=157&apop=0
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=32403&agid=157&apop=1


----------



## DarkHollow

Got my paracord in







The acid purple looks so wicked. Now just need a few more things in and I will be set to do the cable and sleeve it.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Does anyone have any tips or how to's on painting the HAF logo? I have plenty of painters tape, but it is taking a good while...maybe i just need to run and grab some more patience? Also, I think I i will just outline the letters and then do the middle of the A...the small blobs would be really difficult....unless someone can convince me otherwise?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips or how to's on painting the HAF logo? I have plenty of painters tape, but it is taking a good while...maybe i just need to run and grab some more patience? Also, I think I i will just outline the letters and then do the middle of the A...the small blobs would be really difficult....unless someone can convince me otherwise?


Why use painters tape when you can use contact paper, make sure there are no air bubbles under it so that it leaves an indent to use to make the stencil with using an Xacto blade and removing the cut portion from the portion to be left in place. Then you clean the exposed portion to remove any left over adhesive that may be left behind from the waste, let it dry then paint. Let that dry enough and remove the contact paper before it's completely dry so it won't tear up any of the paint. Viola!









Anything else you wanna know?









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why use painters tape when you can use contact paper, make sure there are no air bubbles under it so that it leaves an indent to use to make the stencil with using an Xacto blade and removing the cut portion from the portion to be left in place. Then you clean the exposed portion to remove any left over adhesive that may be left behind from the waste, let it dry then paint. Let that dry enough and remove the contact paper before it's completely dry so it won't tear up any of the paint. Viola!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


+1,000 your the man..

EDIT: im assuming you mean clear contact paper? any brand you like?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why use painters tape when you can use contact paper, make sure there are no air bubbles under it so that it leaves an indent to use to make the stencil with using an Xacto blade and removing the cut portion from the portion to be left in place. Then you clean the exposed portion to remove any left over adhesive that may be left behind from the waste, let it dry then paint. Let that dry enough and remove the contact paper before it's completely dry so it won't tear up any of the paint. Viola!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1,000 your the man..
Click to expand...

Mum was into crafts when I was a kid. I probably know more uses for CP than I ever wanted to know at that time.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## ikuiku

My Haf is Finally done! Let me know what you think


----------



## Ceadderman

That looks REAAAALLLY sharp. Love the work with the carbon tape. Very clean. Musta taken awhile to get that front done.









I just finished sleeving my fans and 3 Y splitter. Power was down and I knew where that stuff was. Did almost all of it by candlelight.


















Now I just need to sleeve the jumper from the CPU to Fan Controller.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Nice what sleeve are you using?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Nice what sleeve are you using?


MDPC-x, I need to get some more Black w/red shrink and Black and Red SATA shrink but I can never seem to catch the site when it's up. Since he had his health issue he's severely curtailed his business hours.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Yea I looked into MDPC sleeve but the hours killed it for me, I couldn't even check to compare anything so I just kinda gave up on it. It does say when it will be open however so there's that.


----------



## mdobri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> My Haf is Finally done! Let me know what you think


Looks great,btw what is your fan controller?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

HAF-XM is out!
"WOO! The HAF XM is now out. The pure essence of a HAF X packed in a mid-tower.

What's it got?
* Supports four 200mm fans
* Latched handle for easy access to the guts
*Windowed Side Panel
* 8+1 expansion slots

Full details here:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6822"


----------



## rck1984

Id like to share my black/white/blue HAF 922, not as spectacular as some other cases i have seen here, but still:


HAF 922 Black/White front by Rck1984F, on Flickr

HAF 922 Black/White details by Rck1984F, on Flickr

HAF 922 Black/White side by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Gonna sleeve all my cables one of these days and a custom loop watercooling is planned. (also black/white theme with some blue details)


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Id like to share my black/white/blue HAF 922, not as spectacular as some other cases i have seen here, but still:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF 922 Black/White front by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> HAF 922 Black/White details by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> HAF 922 Black/White side by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gonna sleeve all my cables one of these days and a custom loop watercooling is planned. (also black/white theme with some blue details)


Looks very clean on the outside, but the inside cable management, while good enough for most cases, needs work the live up the the outside of this case. But for what you have done so far, it looks nice!


----------



## rck1984

Thanks









I agree on the cablemanagement, though next week i'm getting some sleeves to sleeve all my cables.
Mostly white and some black/blue strings, that would make a lot of difference already i think.

Next month or so, i start looking for a custom watercooling loop with white or black tubing as well. That should finish the inside


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Id like to share my black/white/blue HAF 922, not as spectacular as some other cases i have seen here, but still:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF 922 Black/White front by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> HAF 922 Black/White details by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> HAF 922 Black/White side by Rck1984F, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gonna sleeve all my cables one of these days and a custom loop watercooling is planned. (also black/white theme with some blue details)


Hey thanks for posting those pics! I have been debating for a while whether to paint my grilles or paint the Plastic on the front of my HAF 922. Your pics have convinced me. It looks very clean. I also have the windowed side panel for mine. Its nice to see someone else with it.


----------



## v1ral

I have a quick question...
I want to mod the top of the case where we mount our radiators/fans/etc.. with a radiator grill of some kind...
I've looked everywhere for something of the sort.. only thing I've found is someone using some acrylic/plexi.. it didn't look to shabby but not what I had in mind...
I want to completely remove the top mesh area and make some kind of top panel or something.
Also does anyone know if Cooler Master sell specific parts of the case seperately? like HDD mount bracket or psu support bracket thing?
I ask cause I've modded my case to fit a 240 radiator on the floor.. and after seeing other builds that still hold it's structural integrity because of the particular part I would like to try and buy one.. with out buying a new case....
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Enigma5

I got my HAF XM!




















Quick system install!


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That looks REAAAALLLY sharp. Love the work with the carbon tape. Very clean. Musta taken awhile to get that front done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished sleeving my fans and 3 Y splitter. Power was down and I knew where that stuff was. Did almost all of it by candlelight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to sleeve the jumper from the CPU to Fan Controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks! Yeah it did take some time. Nice Job on the sleeving! The red looks sharp! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdobri*
> 
> Looks great,btw what is your fan controller?


Thanks! I am using the black Sunbeam RHK-S Rheobus and just wraped it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995011


----------



## Doc567

updated pics of side window door for HAF 912, plus Tool free 5.25" sliding drive fasteners.

I have to say Cool Master is great. I ordered 1 sliding drive fastener because they only had one left. Shipment was a little delayed so what did Cool Master did, they send me 5. So now I have 1 left over. Nice surprise.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That looks REAAAALLLY sharp. Love the work with the carbon tape. Very clean. Musta taken awhile to get that front done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished sleeving my fans and 3 Y splitter. Power was down and I knew where that stuff was. Did almost all of it by candlelight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to sleeve the jumper from the CPU to Fan Controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah it did take some time. Nice Job on the sleeving! The red looks sharp! Keep the pictures coming.
Click to expand...

Appreciate it. I borked one of the pins in the splitter when I tried removing it from the female connector. Thank the lord it was the RPM cable since I don't have any male fan pins in stock atm. Could got ugly in a hurry if it were one of the important ones considering this connects to the fan controller on manual setting.









Here is a better shot of what I was working on. I thought I linked this one too but I guess it didn't take. Already had the other sleeving done. How it's laid out is temporary til I get the higher speed fans in place and my NZXT light string strung.


















Definitely need to get some more MDPC soon. I'm out of SATA shrink so I can't cover the cable to connector exchange the way I'd like to.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a quick question...
> I want to mod the top of the case where we mount our radiators/fans/etc.. with a radiator grill of some kind...
> I've looked everywhere for something of the sort.. only thing I've found is someone using some acrylic/plexi.. it didn't look to shabby but not what I had in mind...
> I want to completely remove the top mesh area and make some kind of top panel or something.
> Also does anyone know if Cooler Master sell specific parts of the case seperately? like HDD mount bracket or psu support bracket thing?
> I ask cause I've modded my case to fit a 240 radiator on the floor.. and after seeing other builds that still hold it's structural integrity because of the particular part I would like to try and buy one.. with out buying a new case....
> Thanks in advance..


Can you post some pics of this? I want to do this same idea this summer..I just want to see how you did it..Thanks.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Can you post some pics of this? I want to do this same idea this summer..I just want to see how you did it..Thanks.











I've had this for quite a while.. it works great.. I just wondering if they can sell the hdd bracket seperately..


----------



## Mar1nka

Hi, just wanted to pop in and add my 912 case to the gallery









It's my first build, and it's still in-progress, but hopefully I will have some finished photos by the end of the weekend...


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this for quite a while.. it works great.. I just wondering if they can sell the hdd bracket seperately..


Thanks. I appreciate it. is your previous post saing that the 932 now has an unstable structure becuase you cut out the HDD rack?


----------



## brownpride1986

check out my first build:specool:


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate it. is your previous post saing that the 932 now has an unstable structure becuase you cut out the HDD rack?


Well it kinda does seem wobbly if there isn't a radiator mounted at the bottom, but nothing to worry about really.
This is how it kind of looks like, I've changed a few things around but overall it's pretty much the same....








With that being said, with my planned pedestal build there wouldn't be a radiator mounted at the bottom and I'll have pass through fittings/quick disconnects incorporated with a custom floor panel.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay I'm game, why do you have such a long tube between the Radiator and GPU? Is that cause you don't have a dedicated drain tube?









~Ceadder


----------



## esCob4r

I unfortunately only have a Cooler Master Haf 912 but I plan on soon upgrading it to hopefully a Cooler Master Haf X or Haf 932.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Had to RMA my GPU so i decided to try something....what do you guys think?

after a priming and a few coats...


----------



## esCob4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Had to RMA my GPU so i decided to try something....what do you guys think?
> after a priming and a few coats...


Looks pretty cool. Makes me wanna do the same to mine because I love the color blue.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esCob4r*
> 
> Looks pretty cool. Makes me wanna do the same to mine because I love the color blue.


Thanks! As you can tell, the white primer shows through a litlte on the edges...thought about getting soe light grade sandpaper and maybe trying to give the edges that rugged or ripped look...

Make sure you bring a box a patience..i did it using a knife, scissors, and painters tape....i didnt want to quite halfway through and go get contact paper as Cedd suggested...lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks pretty good Fulton. Even if you didn't use contact paper.









Soon as I get my new Dremel, I'm gonna get to some serious alteration. But for now I have to be content with the minor things like the NZXT LED string that's on it's way here from the Portland, OR sort facility. Yay I gets lites for ma caze agin.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

I have too many NZXT LED strips, the 2 meter red one is in my case but now I have a orange AND white one (all 2 meter strips) to go along with them. I think the orange may be ok in there with all the red but the white, unless I get a green one the white will likely be going in the phantom that I'm slowly working on.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I have too many NZXT LED strips, the 2 meter red one is in my case but now I have a orange AND white one (all 2 meter strips) to go along with them. I think the orange may be ok in there with all the red but the white, unless I get a green one the white will likely be going in the phantom that I'm slowly working on.


Haha "There can be, only one" in my case.









I only do Red. No other color shall pass beyond the edge of the case unless it's a flashlight.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha "There can be, only one" in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only do Red. No other color shall pass beyond the edge of the case unless it's a flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> ~Ceadder


Im thinking about red on my summer build.....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha "There can be, only one" in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only do Red. No other color shall pass beyond the edge of the case unless it's a flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking about red on my summer build.....hmmmmmmmm
Click to expand...

Good. Not enough Red gets done imho. Most every build is blue themed imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Good. Not enough Red gets done imho. Most every build is blue themed imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


yeah, i think most things are just more accessible in blue...My outside is all blue...but the inside is more UV. So maybe i will look for some red components


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay I'm game, why do you have such a long tube between the Radiator and GPU? Is that cause you don't have a dedicated drain tube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Eh?...
You talking to me cead?
The gpus haven't been tubed yet in that picture.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha "There can be, only one" in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only do Red. No other color shall pass beyond the edge of the case unless it's a flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> ~Ceadder


Those NZXT LED strips are awesome,the red is a very close match if you use the LED's on the 200mm intake fan.
However I didn't care for the plastic clips that hold the strip in,I used black duct tape instead. Yeah,it looks like crap from the inside,but I'll never see it once it's closed up.

By the way does anyone know if I can zip tie mod a 200mm megaflow onto the 5.25'' bay without disrupting airflow?


----------



## Erick Silver

I just changed the H60 Rad from the back exhaust port set to intake to the front 5.25" drive bays as intake and made the back exhaust port exhaust again with a Red LED CM R4 and a Red LED CM R4 on the Rad set to intake. Temps under full folding load at 3.8Ghz, 1.425v are about 50*C in a room with ambient of 24*C~ I guess I can't complain.


----------



## DarkHollow

I tore everything down and redid a huge amount of it and added a temporary mate to my 480. Too bad nvidia SUCKS massively and I cant enable SLI at all on any driver and I have done every type of troubleshooting I can think of.

Previously:










Now:










Jet Turbine fan thing, or whatever:




























Pain in the a** only to find out that the second 480 wont SLI. Good thing that's not why I got it or I would be BEYOND pissed.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Too bad nvidia SUCKS massively and I cant enable SLI at all on any driver and I have done every type of troubleshooting I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pain in the a** only to find out that the second 480 wont SLI. Good thing that's not why I got it or I would be BEYOND pissed.


You appear to be missing an SLI bridge.


----------



## DarkHollow

Yea, that was added after that picture, I forgot on 1st boot and had to shut down and add one.

When enabling SLI it fails and the Device manager says error detected on my top GPU yet I ramped it up to the OC I run on it and played a bit of Skyrim with no problems at all.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah huh, wonder why SLi ain't working.









You try disabling Power Saving features?


















On my lighting front I have to say other than probably being a little on the short side (would likt to have another half meter or so) it is very nice. A very good shade of Red to replace my LED fans.









Will get pics soon as I decide to turn out this light.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

The orange set in mine looks great but I have a total of (overkill hahaha) 2 meter red LED kit, Red LEDs for the block, the 2 LED stock 200mm fans, and FOUR red 12" CCFLs







Along with the 2 meter of orange now. Its hardly noticeable as orange, with all the red it just adds more light lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Soon as my Photobucket allows me to upload my pics I'll post some. Damn this thing looks bleedin secsi.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Soon as my Photobucket allows me to upload my pics I'll post some. Damn this thing looks bleedin secsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


the suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## DarkHollow

Finally got SLI going, turns out it was a software conflict (well I think) between 1 or more things..... I don't really know what fixed it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Has anyone managed to get their hands on a HAF XM yet? If so how are its features? I would like to see a review from one of our original HAF owners here to see how it compares.


----------



## brownpride1986

check out my HAF X mod still in the work about to add water cooling system 

and still going


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

LOL. n00b


----------



## Erick Silver

@brownpride: I can look at the specs all day long. But what I really wanted is some real world views on the case from a current HAF Owner to see how it measures up in terms of build quality, looks, functionality, etc in comparison to the other HAF Models that are already so popular.

@DWSR: I would add the HAF XM to this thread. Would be a good place for all things HAF as it already is.


----------



## Ceadderman

HAF XMS simply belongs cause it's a HAF X MidTower.









~Ceadder


----------



## GAMERIG

Drilled out the rivets holding the bottom HDD cage.




removed the HDD cage from HAF X


the 140 mmRAD mounted in the front.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> LOL. n00b


Who are you calling a n00b?


----------



## brownpride1986

yes i am noooooooob lol ya boy just added 5 200mm fan to my case check it out 

YEP and this noob built custom cars out of SOUTHWEST DETROIT







i can mod cases with my eyes shut


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> yes i am noooooooob lol ya boy just added 5 200mm fan to my case check it out
> YEP and this noob built custom cars out of SOUTHWEST DETROIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can mod cases with my eyes shut


Not a N00b just everyone has different styles and what looks right for one does not always look right for another


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not a N00b just everyone has different styles and what looks right for one does not always look right for another


i could not have said it better you hit right on the dot thats why this site is awsome everyone is different


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> yes i am noooooooob lol ya boy just added 5 200mm fan to my case check it out
> YEP and this noob built custom cars out of SOUTHWEST DETROIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can mod cases with my eyes shut


Wow looks sweet. I didnt know a 200mm would fit there, does your case have holes to mount it or did you have to mod it?


----------



## shadowhero18

that is such a good idea to put another 200 in that spot! I tried putting a 140 there and well... not a good idea FYI. just get a fan grill to prevent any wires getting in and you'll be all set


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow looks sweet. I didnt know a 200mm would fit there, does your case have holes to mount it or did you have to mod it?


all i had to do was make a small cut to the hdd cage and i mean small no there was not holes for the fan but there is no need for them the fit is so right man i could not have done it better i
got so many ideas and not enough time plus the upside is i have a rather clean setup so no dangling wires i am glade some one has given me some feedback love the sight but alot of people and "not all people" are hatters that think there "***** dont stink but there modds give it away"









:devil:thanks for the props i got more to come so stay tuned lol:devil:


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Who are you calling a n00b?


I am messing with my boy BrownPride


----------



## capthowdy

i ordered the haf x 932 advanced wil be here monday. ups takes so dang long. i ordered the uv lights and case at the same time same place, and lights got here friday. dont make any dang since. anyways. im going to be putting in a evga x58 mobo 6 sticks corsair dom ddr3 with the kingston ram cooler blue. corsair psu. i have 6 pairs of uv black lights and one of them small 5 uv led lights. i have a antec 902 right now im wondering if the 200mm x30 fan that is in the top will fit in the half 932. and i have 2 ssds and a 1 gig wd black drive. il be ordering al the water cooling supplies this week just dont no what im doing yet. i no for one a 655 pump. im thinken either a t virus res.. or i seen a dvd bay t virus res. and i seena nice looking xspc cpu block.here ill post links

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_318_708 this link has them both dvd bay or just the t virus res..
and this block http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystormcpu-waterblock-intel.html
and this pump http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33677
and a dual 120mm rad. i dunno what rad to get tho. any help tho be much appreciated.. i no with this haf 932 ill have enough room for it all.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capthowdy*
> 
> i ordered the haf x 932 advanced wil be here monday. ups takes so dang long. i ordered the uv lights and case at the same time same place, and lights got here friday. dont make any dang since. anyways. im going to be putting in a evga x58 mobo 6 sticks corsair dom ddr3 with the kingston ram cooler blue. corsair psu. i have 6 pairs of uv black lights and one of them small 5 uv led lights. i have a antec 902 right now im wondering if the 200mm x30 fan that is in the top will fit in the half 932. and i have 2 ssds and a 1 gig wd black drive. il be ordering al the water cooling supplies this week just dont no what im doing yet. i no for one a 655 pump. im thinken either a t virus res.. or i seen a dvd bay t virus res. and i seena nice looking xspc cpu block.here ill post links
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_318_708 this link has them both dvd bay or just the t virus res..
> and this block http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystormcpu-waterblock-intel.html
> and this pump http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33677
> and a dual 120mm rad. i dunno what rad to get tho. any help tho be much appreciated.. i no with this haf 932 ill have enough room for it all.


Have you given any thought to buying a kit?

EK-KIT H3O - Supreme LT 240 Water Cooling Kit - EN (Nickel)(~$200 Performance-PCs') comes with fans, 240 Radiator Pump, Res, CPU block tubing and Compression fittings with EK Coolant if you wish to run dye. They didn't have these kits fully fitted out yet when I started. But I would have been in one quicker'n spit except for my CPU block. Will whip any RASA/Swiftech kit for value and performance imho. the LTX block it comes with is pretty nice too.











just something to think about. It won't come with 1/2"x 3/4" fittings or tubing but what is included is pretty nice and reliable.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nightcrawler7

Hello guys.I purchased a Silver Arrow SB-E and i want to buy a HAF-932 Advanced case.Can anyone confirm me that it will or wont fit in the case?(withe cap closed) Thanks in advance!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcrawler7*
> 
> Hello guys.I purchased a Silver Arrow SB-E and i want to buy a HAF-932 Advanced case.Can anyone confirm me that it will or wont fit in the case?(withe cap closed) Thanks in advance!


I am going to go out on a limb and say "yes". It is only 10mm taller than a Hyper 212+, so I am pretty sure it will fit.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcrawler7*
> 
> Hello guys.I purchased a Silver Arrow SB-E and i want to buy a HAF-932 Advanced case.Can anyone confirm me that it will or wont fit in the case?(withe cap closed) Thanks in advance!


I would think you would have plenty of room. From the dimensions it looks to be only a little bit bigger then my mugen 2 and i still got alot of room in my case. It looks like i got over 1" from the top of my heat pipes to edge of case or window.

Silver arrow dimensions off Frozen cpu
Length 155mm x Width 105mm x Height 165mm

mugen 2
130 x 100 x 158mm


----------



## brownpride1986

i would putt bigger fan on the floor and more than one on the top cant you fit 2-200mm on the top plus one on the door and front that would be five:thumb:








think about it


----------



## Lucky 23

Mines a 932 and only has mounting for 1 200mm fan unlike the HAF X that has mounting for 2. I would put 2 if i had the mounting for it


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Mines a 932 and only has mounting for 1 200mm fan unlike the HAF X that has mounting for 2. I would put 2 if i had the mounting for it


What? My 912 has 2 200s in it, one in the front and one at the top. Then a 120 at the back and in the door.


----------



## Nightcrawler7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would think you would have plenty of room. From the dimensions it looks to be only a little bit bigger then my mugen 2 and i still got alot of room in my case. It looks like i got over 1" from the top of my heat pipes to edge of case or window.
> Silver arrow dimensions off Frozen cpu
> Length 155mm x Width 105mm x Height 165mm
> mugen 2
> 130 x 100 x 158mm


In the manufacturer's site says 170mm x Width 130mm x 170mm (with both TY-141 and TY-150 fan installed).Anyone in the thread with this installed in his case?I cant find a clear answer by googling it.


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcrawler7*
> 
> In the manufacturer's site says 170mm x Width 130mm x 170mm (with both TY-141 and TY-150 fan installed).Anyone in the thread with this installed in his case?I cant find a clear answer by googling it.


are you from michigan i am pretty sure i could help you get bigger fans in there if that what your looking for


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> What? My 912 has 2 200s in it, one in the front and one at the top. Then a 120 at the back and in the door.


Sorry i meant it only mounts 1 200mm at the top of the case, but my case mounts two 200mm total


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcrawler7*
> 
> In the manufacturer's site says 170mm x Width 130mm x 170mm (with both TY-141 and TY-150 fan installed).Anyone in the thread with this installed in his case?I cant find a clear answer by googling it.


This is it correct? The website says Heatsink Dimensions: Length 147mm x Width 123mm x Height 160mm so Frozen CPU is a little off.

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/silver_arrow/product_cpu_silver_arrow.html

Frozen CPU
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11676/cpu-tri-77/Thermalright_Silver_Arrow_Dual_160mm_x_140mm_Fan_Universal_CPU_Cooler_Sockets_775_1156_1366_AM2_AM2_AM3.html


----------



## Nightcrawler7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> This is it correct? The website says Heatsink Dimensions: Length 147mm x Width 123mm x Height 160mm so Frozen CPU is a little off.
> http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/silver_arrow/product_cpu_silver_arrow.html
> Frozen CPU
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11676/cpu-tri-77/Thermalright_Silver_Arrow_Dual_160mm_x_140mm_Fan_Universal_CPU_Cooler_Sockets_775_1156_1366_AM2_AM2_AM3.html


The first link is Silver arrow not the sb-e version.


----------



## Lucky 23

Edit: your right. That's a big cooler but i think it will still fit

http://www.thermalright.com/products/?act=data&id=189&cat_id=37#fragment-1


----------



## Erick Silver

The HAF 922, 932, X will fit pretty much any cooler out on the market. I have yet to see anyone say anything about their cooler not fitting into one of these cases. Not sure about the 912, but I think that the SA will still fit. Snugly. But still fit.


----------



## Lucky 23

My dimensions are w/ out the front fan so my width is 125mm and yours is 130mm. Your definitely good on width.

Yours looks to be .47 inches taller then mine so under 1/2" (height). I measured from the heatpipe caps at the top of my heatsink and it looks to have about 1 1/2" from the heat pipe to the window roughly. (Mines 158mm)

Your Length more then mine by 40mm (mines 130mm) so that equals 1 1/2". So it should be 3/4 of an inch longer then mine in each direction (toward the graphics card and toward the top of the motherboard).

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e_2.html

I think you will be ok.

Thats a really nice heatsink


----------



## Nightcrawler7

Ok thank you guys for your answers! I ll post when the case comes and i install the cooler


----------



## brownpride1986

what kind of cpu do you have and what kinda cooler you looking for


----------



## Nightcrawler7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> what kind of cpu do you have and what kinda cooler you looking for


Intel i7-3930k i m have the silver arrow sb-e (i bought them both.)


----------



## DarkHollow

I spent some time and modded my car stereo lol

I haven't worked more on the case but I got the 14 gauge wire in to make the cable. Now I need the ends and more shrink. I got my NZXT extension in but I am not touching it for now, gonna have to do a teardown and remove PSU and sleeve the PCIE cables and the 24 pin.

Anyways, took the old stereo out due to crappy methods of playing music from an aux source, wouldn't have been bad if not for the crackling and stuff that would interrupt the music (it would occur even when the radio was on but not playing).


----------



## brownpride1986

yep getting ready to clean my basment and turn it into a workstation my boy luzr gave me some ideas and now my head is racing


----------



## v1ral

Haven't been updating my rig in a good minute *some random posts at the most*...
Enjoy!!

Before:




After:


----------



## DarkHollow

What are those rings around the tubes?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> What are those rings around the tubes?


Uber anti kinkage!!
They were given to me by a fellow water cooler where I from I don't know the exact name but he got them at a local hardware store...they are perfect to get the kinks out or for the bling factor*I use them for tight bends...
I believe they have them in various id the one I use are 3/4 inch fits perfectly for the tubing I use.


----------



## DarkHollow

I just noticed something odd, my 1st 480 (under water) is sitting at 405/810 and 162. The air one is at 50/100 and 67 yet the water one is cooler BUT this is the odd part the VRMs are using quite a bit less power than the ones on air...... I would have figured that even under water the higher clocks would up power usage.


----------



## Ceadderman

@viral... I just thought they were old Nipple Rings that were threaded onto the tubing.







lol

I just went bare tubing myself...










~Ceadder


----------



## capthowdy

all i got eeverything in i really dont want to get a water kit. i seen a xspc bay with pump i used ot have one just like it. i dunno if i wanna go threw that mess again or get a swiftech res mount it on thee side like i said anothe rones a 655 in the bottom and dual 120mm rad on top with a xspc cpu block im attachen a pic (EDIT)ughh im prety drunk to ill reedit this tommorow and write it neater!! sorry fellas


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @viral... I just thought they were old Nipple Rings that were threaded onto the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I just went bare tubing myself...
> 
> ~Ceadder


lulz!!!!

Anyways.. serious note.
Does it look good?
Been conteplating a case change/upgrade for the longest time, also someone found a CM ATCS 840 in Europe but it's costly...
Then there are those "cube" cases... and then there is the Corsair 800D..
I am not bored of the case persay, it's just I modded it already to fit my water cooling needs..
Next on my agenda with the case however..is build a pedestal.. Or maybe I will scrap that idea and build my own case....
I think the pedestal idea would be where I stop with the HAF 932....
Anyways.. Great builds guys...
Shashooots....


----------



## brownpride1986

it is 82F in my computer room and my cpu is running at 34c no water cooling yet


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> it is 82F in my computer room and my cpu is running at 34c no water cooling yet


Is that load or Idle?

My system under Full Load was averaging ~36c at Full Load under water.









It's gonna go up soon as I get these issues sorted with my 1055T.









~Ceadder


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi guys, does anyone here have a HAF Xm yet? I didn't notice any pictures. Oh and one other thing, Cooler Master is an OCN partner so now we have private forum so if any of you need questions answered by the CM reps directly please post to say hi in our private forum. We love our HAF so let us know any suggestions or comments you have.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi guys, does anyone here have a HAF Xm yet? I didn't notice any pictures. Oh and one other thing, Cooler Master is an OCN partner so now we have private forum so if any of you need questions answered by the CM reps directly please post to say hi in our private forum. We love our HAF so let us know any suggestions or comments you have.


Here is one person that has it so far.
http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/18800_50#post_17065780


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi guys, does anyone here have a HAF Xm yet? I didn't notice any pictures. Oh and one other thing, Cooler Master is an OCN partner so now we have private forum so if any of you need questions answered by the CM reps directly please post to say hi in our private forum. We love our HAF so let us know any suggestions or comments you have.


LOL I asked a few days ago. I was looking for someone to compare it to the other HAF series for a real world comparison. Would still like to see a review of the HAF XM against its comparable brothers in the HAF lineup. I would have done it myself against the HAF 922 but I do not have the money for this new case right now.


----------



## brownpride1986

hey just want to give a shout out to my boy JESUSBOOTS for hooking me up with a lapped heatsink its people like him the make the U.S.A great!!!







so good looking out if you need anything hit me up i got you:thumb:


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

What's the best black spray paint for HAF's?

Before you say something BrownPride, you know I still have 3 HAF cases to paint so 1 of them can be black. LOL


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> What's the best black spray paint for HAF's?
> Before you say something BrownPride, you know I still have 3 HAF cases to paint so 1 of them can be black. LOL


first there is all different styles of black what are you looking for a wet black or a dull black primer black charcoal black we can got to the body and paint section of mijers walmart and get some black spray paint with a clear coat or all in one its up to you but in my opinion the wetter the better do you want the inside to shine or be dull its up to you lol A$$ face


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> What's the best black spray paint for HAF's?
> 
> Before you say something BrownPride, you know I still have 3 HAF cases to paint so 1 of them can be black. LOL


I like Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula. Other than some minor scratches from working inside it with tools the paint has held up very well and hasn't bubbled flaked nor peeled anywhere inside the case. I'll probably hit it again this summer but it's a very good paint. Get two cans to ensure that you have enough to do the interior. I used one can for the doors and the interior of my 932. But I painted other things too with it so I didn't have enough to get everything. Of course I wasn't worried about the jambs but I'll get em this next time round.









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> What's the best black spray paint for HAF's?
> Before you say something BrownPride, you know I still have 3 HAF cases to paint so 1 of them can be black. LOL


hey i got and idea lets paint the inside pink like you underwear


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> What's the best black spray paint for HAF's?
> Before you say something BrownPride, you know I still have 3 HAF cases to paint so 1 of them can be black. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hey i got and idea lets paint the inside pink like you underwear
Click to expand...

How bout not paint it pink and say we did.
















~Ceadder


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I like Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula. Other than some minor scratches from working inside it with tools the paint has held up very well and hasn't bubbled flaked nor peeled anywhere inside the case. I'll probably hit it again this summer but it's a very good paint. Get two cans to ensure that you have enough to do the interior. I used one can for the doors and the interior of my 932. But I painted other things too with it so I didn't have enough to get everything. Of course I wasn't worried about the jambs but I'll get em this next time round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I was wondering if any owners found a color/texture match


----------



## DarkHollow

I have to find a paint to touch up the edges (probably gonna just go around the rim of the window......) so say 1/2 inch. I modded my door to a full window, too bad I scratched and cracked it around 2 screw holes. Anywways, does Rustoleum UAF have a bit of metallic red? I want a deep metallic red, something like this:



I just want the color to be similar and then Ill grab a clear coat for it, either gloss or semi.

EDIT: Looks like that's a no in metallic UAF but they have this: (not that I can grab this locally AFAIK) Metallic Speck Red


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I have to find a paint to touch up the edges (probably gonna just go around the rim of the window......) so say 1/2 inch. I modded my door to a full window, too bad I scratched and cracked it around 2 screw holes. Anywways, does Rustoleum UAF have a bit of metallic red? I want a deep metallic red, something like this:
> 
> I just want the color to be similar and then Ill grab a clear coat for it, either gloss or semi.
> EDIT: Looks like that's a no in metallic UAF but they have this: (not that I can grab this locally AFAIK) Metallic Speck Red


why dont you use base coat clear coat house of color make some bad a$$ METALLIC RED PAINTS


----------



## Erick Silver

On the painting front. I considered doing the inside of my case with the following:

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/spray-paint/performix-brand-spray-black-rubber-coating-performix-brand-spray-98266.html

I like the fact that it resists chemicals, impact and abrasion. and that it prevents electrical shock and vibration, resists heat and deadens sound. The latter interests me more than anything else.


----------



## RaiderUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I urge you to get on with your second radiator as soon as possible.


Ok so I did get the extra 140 rad for the loop between the CPU and the GPU's, knocked 15 degrees off my load temps, GPu's never go over 44 degrees now. Now I just want to make the tubing all straight and stuff. And I am seriously considering braiding all of my cables in blue or black



Oh, and I also decided to get 8Gb more of the ram, although its not shown here.

I will post new pics if anything else changes







(Most likely will)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I like Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula. Other than some minor scratches from working inside it with tools the paint has held up very well and hasn't bubbled flaked nor peeled anywhere inside the case. I'll probably hit it again this summer but it's a very good paint. Get two cans to ensure that you have enough to do the interior. I used one can for the doors and the interior of my 932. But I painted other things too with it so I didn't have enough to get everything. Of course I wasn't worried about the jambs but I'll get em this next time round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any owners found a color/texture match
Click to expand...

Satin Black is very close to the color and texture of the exterior.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaiderUK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I urge you to get on with your second radiator as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I did get the extra 140 rad for the loop between the CPU and the GPU's, knocked 15 degrees off my load temps, GPu's never go over 44 degrees now. Now I just want to make the tubing all straight and stuff. And I am seriously considering braiding all of my cables in blue or black
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I also decided to get 8Gb more of the ram, although its not shown here.
> 
> I will post new pics if anything else changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Most likely will)
Click to expand...

Very cool setup.

I got something up my sleeve for the front of the 932 and have an idea that I hope to get done soon for the interior of the system. So stay tuned guys.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tardious

Where else can you mount the PSU (case in sig) I'm thinking externally..... It's one noisy beast, unless i cut the bottom grid off. that might help a little.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Satin Black is very close to the color and texture of the exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool setup.
> I got something up my sleeve for the front of the 932 and have an idea that I hope to get done soon for the interior of the system. So stay tuned guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks


----------



## LuczOr

I guess I should join the club since i have a haf 922. I just completed the build and did some cable management last night. Here are some before and after shots

BEFORE


AFTER It got dark so I had to take this photo under the bedroom light. Turned out kinda shady and you can't really see everything. Much better though.


Here is the back side too. There is a serious snarl of sata cables behind the drives, but I managed to clean that up a bit... not like i will ever look at that side anyway.


Total time to comlpete was about 2 hours and half again as many Old Crafty Hens


----------



## DarkHollow

New SSD came in and here's my full window mod to the X I still need to find some paint, the sharpie shows BAD in pictures lol Oh and temporary 2nd 480







The backside is BEYOND ridiculous, so many wires going everywhere.



















Yea the new window is scratched and has a couple cracks but oh well, got more plexi to hopefully fix it but then again if I can integrate it into the build...... make it look like the cracks are on purpose lol maybe etch some stuff over the scratch..... idk yet.


----------



## Ceadderman

Love the ingenuity with the PSU Darko!









Oh hey, have you considered mounting that SSD atop the HDD array?









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Where did you get the plexi? I have have the HAF 932 and want to either replace the door, or get some plexi and cut out the mesh and other stuff....

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Way2grouchy

You can get plexi anywhere . I got mine at local hw store. $12


----------



## Way2grouchy

Yea the full window mod is well worth the effort. I love mine.


----------



## DarkHollow

I got mine at Home Depot, anyways I did think about putting the SSD there but the thing was you couldn't really see it and the screws from the drives would be in the way. The other thing is the M4s are ridiculous, they mount with the M4 sticker down and the info side up :S So I pulled the stickers off and reversed em.

EDIT: Off Topic but Back to OCN Minecraft!


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh yeah I see it now that you mention it. Well what about at the front of your Drive array? Get another piece of plexi and redrill for the current array + 2 for the SSD essentially hiding the array. With the side holes on the SSD you should be able to do that. Not sure about the Crucial Drive but most of the drives I've seen have sidemount capability to allow Lappy brackets for usage in portable systems.









Looks good though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Roman736

Hi guys, this is my first post on this site. I just bought this case, no computer components, and have used a macbook my whole life.... I don't usually ask questions on forums until I do some research but I think I've reached the point where I've done enough reading, frankly, and want to straight up ask some advice that's taking me too long to figure out.

It pertains to cooling and fans, and in particular *the idea that the exhaust should be superior-posterior, and the intake inferior-anterior* (sorry I'm gonna use these terms to be more specific, and b/c I use them 24/7 at work).

I know there are a lot of intelligent geeks on this site, and I think with my science background I have some kind of weight supporting my idea that the aforementioned intake-exhaust set-up is complete rubbish, at least with the 932 advanced case that I have.

Here's why:
-I highly doubt that the air is much different in temperature adjacent to my carpet than it is two feet above it.
-the case itself has some space for air to exit through the mesh above the anterior large fan, and an anterior exhaust would work well with this b/c superior and posterior (along with the lateral large fan) intake would allow for great passive exhaust there (and from those lateral gills in that region)
-dust gathers low to the ground, so inferior-anterior exhaust would not only blow out dust from the bottom of the case, but less would be coming in
-the radiator placed at the top would be cooled by fresh external air, improving cpu cooling
-if the computer is placed under a desk, the exhaust would expel into the room, rather than into a pocket consisting of me/chair, walls and desk
-the HAF 932a's design screams superior-posterior intake b/c you could have intake in that whole area of the case, where all the components are (large lateral fan, small posterosuperior fan, and row of superior fans = general vector of pressure pointing to the large anterior fan, with remaining air pressure forcing some exhaust through the front mesh)
-adding the extra 120mm internal fan for that special bracket near the harddrive slots would improve the airflow even further b/c it would shunt it from the mobo area out of the front and above the large anterior fan
-this one im not too sure about: but an additional exhaust fan x1(x2?) near the inferior PCU area may possibly improve the airflow in such a set up as well
-if you replace the large lateral fan with four 120mm fans and the superior fan with three 120mm fans, you would have a nice ratio of 8 intakes : 2-3 exhausts + the large anterior fan exhaust, which would allow for a generally strong positive pressure within the case as a whole (whereas the other way around has too much exhaust, imo)

To me, all these ideas im having completely outweigh the one main reason to have inferior-anterior intake, which is that 'the intake air will be cooler b/c it is lower to the ground and warm air rises,' which I find oversimplified and unpractical.

But with all of this said, I am still a complete noob. So I want to ask, has anyone out there tried this kind of fan set up? If so, was there a difference in temperature?? Sorry if this has been addressed, but I read through about 60 pages in this thread and a lot more online and I couldnt find an answer. Thanks!









Edit** Crap. Just figured out the thread search option. Derp! Whatever, I'll leave this post cause I put thought into it and maybe someone has something to add, or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Moonshae

I'm almost finished my first build, and I have the HAF 932, but I have a question before I power it up. On my motherboard, there are jumpers for the Power LED and On/Off (among others). This case has the cables from the front panel nicely labeled, but the cables from the power switch are labeled Power LED, and there are no cables going to the On/Off jumpers. Since the case doesn't seem to have an illuminated power button, I'm concerned to turn on the power before I confirm that it is ok to go to the Power LED jumpers and have nothing on the On/Off jumpers.

Thanks!


----------



## JacobGardiner-M

Hello,

I'm also looking to Water Cool with the HAF X Case - I Have created the following set up -

Build Setup
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-393-IN - CPU
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-001-OP - GPU x2
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-109-OC - SSD
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-001-AS - Motherboard
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-083-GS - RAM x2
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-042-OE - Watercooling Setup
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-385-WD - HDD x2
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=UP-050-AP - UPS
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-054-OC - PSU
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-203-CM - Chassis
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-107-LG - BluRay Drive
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BB-004-LP - Touch Fan Controller
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-196-EK - Watercooling Bridge
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-190-EK - Watercooling Link x2
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CB-005-BX SATA III 6GB/s x3
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-298-OK - Watercooling Fittings x12

Product Final Specifications
Intel Core i7-3960X 3.30GHz (Sandybridge-E) Socket LGA2011 Processor
OcUK Tech Lab H2O GTX 680 2048MB GDDR5 Nickel Acetal x2
OCZ Vertex 4 512GB 2.5" SATA-3 Solid State Hard Drive
OcUK Tech Lab - Asus Rampage IV Extreme Intel X79 Watercooled with EK Full Cover Waterblocks
G.Skill TridentX 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Quad Channel Kit x2
OcUK Tech Lab - V12 Watercooling Kit 360
Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 10000RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache x2
OCZ ZX Series 1250W '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply
Cooler Master HAF X Gaming Tower Case - Black
LG BH10LS38 10x BluRay-RW / 16 x DVD±RW Lightscribe Drive
Lamptron FC Touch Fan Controller - Black
EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial 3-Slot
EK-FC Link GeForce x2
BitFenix Alchemy SATA 6GB/s braided cable 30cm - Black x3
OcUK 1/2" G1/4 - FatBoy Style - Black Nickel - Barb Fitting x12
APC Smart-UPS SUA750I 750VA USB & Serial 230V

Would you say It's worth Getting more cooling for these products? As I will be cooling the Motherboard, CPU and 2x GPU's - I Could maybe add a Radiator near the PSU as you have on this build If possible - Are the top two drive bays blocked If the Triple Radiator Is Installed In the case? Anyone have any other recommendations? How much cable roughly would I need for this whole build? I will be cable managing everything as much as possible. Is there anywhere else that Radiators could be Installed without expanding out of the case? Would It be worth Getting a better Reservoir aswell? I may purchase a 480mm radiator Instead of the 360mm radiator, Would you recommend I put 4 fans at the top and also 4 Fans at the bottom of the radiator? Just want to make sure I've Got enough cooling for everything. If my PSU Is Pointing down I may be able to put a radiator on top of the case part - This may be a practical solution, I could probs put a Double radiator there pointing straight at the two GPU's - As I understand more about water cooling I have more Ideas of the HAF X.

Thanks In advance.

Kind regards

Jacob


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ Jacob... I used the XSPC EX360 in the top of HAF X and still was able to use a fan controller in the top drive bay with no problems. Not able to put a full size bay device , part of the top bay is blocked. Not sure about other rads, but I know this one fits great. I also have XSPC EX120 mounted on the bottom of psu cable cover. Second drive bay is clear for whatever, with this rad anayways. Good luck.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> 
> Yea the full window mod is well worth the effort. I love mine.


Those spikes are sweet and the full window looks great


----------



## Moonshae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonshae*
> 
> I'm almost finished my first build, and I have the HAF 932, but I have a question before I power it up. On my motherboard, there are jumpers for the Power LED and On/Off (among others). This case has the cables from the front panel nicely labeled, but the cables from the power switch are labeled Power LED, and there are no cables going to the On/Off jumpers. Since the case doesn't seem to have an illuminated power button, I'm concerned to turn on the power before I confirm that it is ok to go to the Power LED jumpers and have nothing on the On/Off jumpers.
> Thanks!


I know this may be a dumb question, but it makes a difference whether I can use my newly built machine tonight and start OCing, or if I have to disassemble it and wait for a replacement. So if anyone can say whether this case should have cables for all 9 pins or if the POWER LED or On/Off jumpers are left open, I'd really appreciate it.

Not trying to come off as a jerk...I'm just excited to power up my first build and begin my first attempt at OC...so I'm going to be really disappointed if I got a defective case.

Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonshae*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonshae*
> 
> I'm almost finished my first build, and I have the HAF 932, but I have a question before I power it up. On my motherboard, there are jumpers for the Power LED and On/Off (among others). This case has the cables from the front panel nicely labeled, but the cables from the power switch are labeled Power LED, and there are no cables going to the On/Off jumpers. Since the case doesn't seem to have an illuminated power button, I'm concerned to turn on the power before I confirm that it is ok to go to the Power LED jumpers and have nothing on the On/Off jumpers.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may be a dumb question, but it makes a difference whether I can use my newly built machine tonight and start OCing, or if I have to disassemble it and wait for a replacement. So if anyone can say whether this case should have cables for all 9 pins or if the POWER LED or On/Off jumpers are left open, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Not trying to come off as a jerk...I'm just excited to power up my first build and begin my first attempt at OC...so I'm going to be really disappointed if I got a defective case.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Are you speaking of the front panel cables? i.e. PWR/Activity USB 1-4, 1394, 3.5 jax and eSATA? Yeah it's supposed to have all of them. Check under the top and look at the switches. They're hardlined in so if you're missing it you'll know pretty quickly.









It's an honest question, you just probably got lost in the shuffle when you first asked.









~Ceadder


----------



## Moonshae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Are you speaking of the front panel cables? i.e. PWR/Activity USB 1-4, 1394, 3.5 jax and eSATA? Yeah it's supposed to have all of them. Check under the top and look at the switches. They're hardlined in so if you're missing it you'll know pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an honest question, you just probably got lost in the shuffle when you first asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks!

I figured out my problem with Tech Support from Cooler Master. My motherboard has a jumper for a +5 V, and I saw the "Power SV" as "Power 5V" and thought it went there. However, I have another issue with my H80, which I posted in the Cooling Forum (http://www.overclock.net/t/1256160/help-h80-power-hookup). It seems my H80 isn't getting enough power, and I'm not sure how to fix it. Any advice would be extremely useful!

Thanks again!


----------



## Way2grouchy

Thanks Lucky. I appreciate the comment. First comment I have gotten on that. Yr rig is pretty sweet too did u do the window. Studsandspikes.com $5 for 20.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonshae*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Are you speaking of the front panel cables? i.e. PWR/Activity USB 1-4, 1394, 3.5 jax and eSATA? Yeah it's supposed to have all of them. Check under the top and look at the switches. They're hardlined in so if you're missing it you'll know pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an honest question, you just probably got lost in the shuffle when you first asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I figured out my problem with Tech Support from Cooler Master. My motherboard has a jumper for a +5 V, and I saw the "Power SV" as "Power 5V" and thought it went there. However, I have another issue with my H80, which I posted in the Cooling Forum (http://www.overclock.net/t/1256160/help-h80-power-hookup). It seems my H80 isn't getting enough power, and I'm not sure how to fix it. Any advice would be extremely useful!
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...

Go into your UEFI/BIOS and check to make sure your fan header that the Cooler is connected to is running at full value whatever that may be for H80. I had the H50 and full value was 1400 (+/- 10%) also if you have connected to CPU make sure to turn off PWM. The cooler should work better if that's all it is.









Also do yourself a favor, go to your Profile page, scroll down to Rig and add your system. Will make it much easier to get assistance when people can see without asking what you have and will be able to give positive feedback to shorten your downtime.









~Ceadder


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Thanks Lucky. I appreciate the comment. First comment I have gotten on that. Yr rig is pretty sweet too did u do the window. Studsandspikes.com $5 for 20.


No problem man. No i didnt do the window, cooler master made the black edition and the AMD edition 932 that came w/ the full window but they have been discontinued for a little while now. Around December I got lucky and happened to find someone locally that had a new one


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No problem man. No i didnt do the window, cooler master made the black edition and the AMD edition 932 that came w/ the full window but they have been discontinued for a little while now. Around December I got lucky and happened to find someone locally that had a new one


Thats cool. Yea frozencpu I think r the ones that offered the HAF X with the full window. I knew thats what I wanted just didn
wanna pay the extra 100 for it so thought I would try it myself. Glad it didn turn out too bad.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea before i found my 932, i was planning on going w/ a HAF-X but knew i was going to have to mod it and get that full window like the pics on frozen CPU. It looks way better then the stock side panel.

Yea $100 is crazy when you can get a good size piece of plexi for under $20


----------



## Way2grouchy

I didn even know they offered 932 with window or might have went that route. I bought an IN WIN DRAGON RIDER case first wasn happy with it though so took a chance got the X knowing I would have to do the window. Pretty scared. Just knew I was gonna mess it up. Lucked out though...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> I didn even know they offered 932 with window or might have went that route. I bought an IN WIN DRAGON RIDER case first wasn happy with it though so took a chance got the X knowing I would have to do the window. Pretty scared. Just knew I was gonna mess it up. Lucked out though...


You can still get the 932 bay window. 932 and HAF X doors are interchangeable.









~Ceadder


----------



## Schwuar

I have got the HAF X and fitted a megaflow (blue) into the optional 200mm slot at the top and i prefer that to the red at the front so going to get another one for the other 200mm at the top

I was reading that the one at the front isnt actually 230mm (well it is but the blades are only 190 which is the same as a 200mm fan) so i am wondering if i could replace the front one with a megaflow blue, only downside would be is that the megaflows dont have an LED on/off switch so they would constantly on but oh well

other thing is are the megaflows better than the one that is at the front and at the top ? cos if they arent they i will leave the stock fans in it

finally i noticed a storm force fan which does 142cfm rather than 110cfm that the megaflows do but i have read they have been discontinued, there are still some on ebay but they have a 2pin connector so would they work in a 3 pin connection on my motherboard? (i think they come with molex too but then i cant control the speed) the reason behind the 2 pin connector is because they only worked with the storm sniper which had a special controller

okay maybe not finally, would putting storm force fans in my case (if i can get some) disrupt air flow etc because they are faster? and like i stated earlier are the stock ones better than megaflow

Cheers


----------



## webguru1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *procpuarie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoOffroad*
> 
> 
> _Looking good. I do not have the desire to take apart another case, lol. I've been lazy I need to figure out where to get some more zipties locally otherwise I need order from frozencpu.
> 
> The amount of space behind the motherboard is amazing. You really don't need to worry about having every wire plastered with duct tape to the back of the tray for it to close._
> 
> 
> i got 100 for 1 dollar from the dollar store!


lol...


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can still get the 932 bay window. 932 and HAF X doors are interchangeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thats cool. Thanks for the info..


----------



## Stagnent

My HAF932 case right here







p://http://imgur.com/a/Iv9cf#0imgur.com/a/Iv9cf#0][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## brownpride1986

yep just put 2 80mm thermaltake programmable fans in my HAF X just for the hell of it board i guess 9 fans total no problem moving air in this case lol what do think


----------



## Stagnent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> yep just put 2 80mm thermaltake programmable fans in my HAF X just for the hell of it board i guess 9 fans total no problem moving air in this case lol what do think


Looks amazing man once I get the cash I need to do some stuff







smh haha


----------



## Orc Warlord

Is it safe to run the front panel wires underneath my motherboard to the headers on the mobo?


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ brownpride
Awesome yr a heck of a modder. Ever thought bout water cooling bet u could come up with
some sweet setups for that as well.


----------



## Stagnent

@orc Warlord yeah I believe it should be pretty safe


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> @ brownpride
> Awesome yr a heck of a modder. Ever thought bout water cooling bet u could make
> some sweet setups for that as well.


working with a close friend on making a custom water cooling setup cant tell the details but this is some thing not st8 out of so0me box for sure come soon stay tuned also thanks for the positive feedback appreciate it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stagnent*
> 
> @orc Warlord yeah I believe it should be pretty safe


I used to think like this til I started having problems that were cleared up when I rerouted my cables to around the mainboard. Not saying that it happens with every board, but it did with mine.









~Ceadder


----------



## edge3214

*Yah i was thinking of doing the same thing in my haf 932 set up but I got 18 fans In it now. I think i gota down size. But I always want to change things up a bit.*


----------



## Stagnent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I used to think like this til I started having problems that were cleared up when I rerouted my cables to around the mainboard. Not saying that it happens with every board, but it did with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah it would depend on the clearance you have behind the motherboard your right good call. Mine it seems like it would be fine and I even thought about doing it when he mentioned it. I will have to check it out


----------



## THC Butterz

I am a owner of the 912, and have owned the 922 and haf x, but now i honestly just cant wait to get my hands on the haf xm, best looking most feature rich mid tower i've seen in a while


----------



## sirpalainen

Here is my first build







What you guys think of it?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirpalainen*
> 
> Here is my first build
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think of it?


That is a clean build


----------



## brownpride1986

looks great go for the gusto dont stop there keep it moving lol


----------



## DarkHollow

I hate frozencpu anyways, the prices are ridiculous, for no reason. Anyways the full window is great but I need to paint it and redo the plexi for it. I got an idea to make my fans even quieter but I need 3 crap 120s to do it. and it should work but not 100% on that since I cant test it.


----------



## THC Butterz

damn, im looking for a case that can handle 2 psu's and my vidio card setup... damn 932 is 1 pci bracket shy... sux

:EDIT: just picked up the haf XM... nice looking case, will see how it turns out
edit again here is my latest build


----------



## Nastrodamous

Hey guys I just bought a haf x today and before my stuff gets here i want to have an idea of how to use it properly cooling so these are some of the ideas i have had

1. Replace the stock fans because I heard they are terrible
2. Put a 120mm fan in the vga bay and then put a 120mm fan where the hot swappable drive bays are if that is possible.
3. Make the the top 200mm an intake fan.

these are just some of the things i am considering are these good ideas or should i just stick with the stock things

thanks all


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought a haf x today and before my stuff gets here i want to have an idea of how to use it properly cooling so these are some of the ideas i have had
> *1. Replace the stock fans because I heard they are terrible* - Actually they are not terrible. They are actually decent fans. People change them out due to wanting a different color or higher CFM depending. Cooler Master makes good fans.
> 2. Put a 120mm fan in the vga bay and then *put a 120mm fan where the hot swappable drive bays are if that is possible*. - Not sure about the placing of a fan in the Hot swap Bay. If you did not want to make use of the hot swap bay why did you purchase a case with one? Seems like a waste of money to me.
> *3. Make the the top 200mm an intake fan.* - Personally I would leave it as Exhaust. But thats my Personal opinion.
> these are just some of the things i am considering are these good ideas or should i just stick with the stock things
> thanks all


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> damn, im looking for a case that can handle 2 psu's and my vidio card setup... damn 932 is 1 pci bracket shy... sux
> :EDIT: just picked up the haf XM... nice looking case, will see how it turns out
> edit again here is my latest build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Thats sweet. Where is yr rad?
> ]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought a haf x today and before my stuff gets here i want to have an idea of how to use it properly cooling so these are some of the ideas i have had
> 1. Replace the stock fans because I heard they are terrible
> 2. Put a 120mm fan in the vga bay and then put a 120mm fan where the hot swappable drive bays are if that is possible.
> 3. Make the the top 200mm an intake fan.
> these are just some of the things i am considering are these good ideas or should i just stick with the stock things
> thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait and just see how it runs. My X temps were fine even before I started wc. I am still using the stock fans. Went to wc for the oc. The stock fans are not loud and seem to do fine. Might add the other 200 up top if yrs didn come with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceadderman

Agreed. The stock fans are not as bad as people tend to make them out to be. I guess people need to justify changing fans to something they'd rather have over the stock ones. Dunno. What I do know is the only fan that I would have liked to have been immediately better was the 140 in the rear of the case. Even still it's not bad. My bro is still running his stock fans -1 cause he went with the AMD Dragon side door for his Newegg Blue Light LED special 932. He hasn't replaced a single one of his fans and he's running 44c with Hyper 212+ on 965 BE and 55c on the Crossfire'd 5770 Juniper XT cards while Folding on both. Ambient of 75F.









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

check this out i got so much air moving through this case it cools my feet when i am in shorts lol


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## THC Butterz

@ Way2grouchy, I am running a black ice stealth 360 in the top of the case, the barbs come down right behind my rez

1 more pic because i cant help my self







... and i really need a bigger psu to run those cards...


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> @ Way2grouchy, I am running a black ice stealth 360 in the top of the case, the barbs come down right behind my rez
> 1 more pic because i cant help my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and i really need a bigger psu to run those cards...


Yea that sweet cant even see it . Good job.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> @ Way2grouchy, I am running a black ice stealth 360 in the top of the case, the barbs come down right behind my rez
> 
> 1 more pic because i cant help my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and i really need a bigger psu to run those cards...


Someone mention Black Ice GT Stealth 360?


















Gonna have some Yate Loon D12SH-12C 120x20s' on the way soon. These Mediums are decent enough but I need something with a little more CFM for this 30FPI Radiator.









~Ceadder


----------



## Way2grouchy

Sweet!!! Thats what Im talkin about. lets show em off. I suck at taking pics though. EX360.

Come on. Who's next...


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I realized that after I posted that pic that I didn't have anything more current.




























So here ya go. Nite all.









~Ceadder


----------



## Way2grouchy

Hey Ceadderman, really like that res think I could get one in here even if I have Rasa 750 pump/res. Would it hurt to have pretty much two res. Really like the way it looks!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Need some help HAF family... I need to get some measurements I am having some custom acrylic work done for my pc... the only thing is I am deployed and cannot get the measurements.. Attached is a picture of the HAF X from the CM website/ also attached is a picture to show you what I am doing but I need some input (measurements)

If someone could please help me with this I would appreciate it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Hey Ceadderman, really like that res think I could get one in here even if I have Rasa 750 pump/res. Would it hurt to have pretty much two res. Really like the way it looks!!!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Hey Ceadderman, really like that res think I could get one in here even if I have Rasa 750 pump/res. Would it hurt to have pretty much two res. Really like the way it looks!!!


DO WANT!

@Ceadder- I know I talked to you previously about water cooling in the HAF 932, but I couldn't find the post that you said which you would get if you had to start over. I have decided I will watercool and ASAP, so if you respond soon I will order soon







Which kit should I get? I don't mind modding, but I've never done it, but I want to do some substantial overclocking so I'm willing to take the time to mod and buy the tools I'll need. With that said, any suggestions bro? With your help, we can make my computer a better place to fold









Edit: Don't think I can cool my GPUs even though I want to, not sure how at least. Link to my GPUs *here* (I have 2, will take a picture of the inside of my case to give you an idea of the placement too when I get home).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Hey Ceadderman, really like that res think I could get one in here even if I have Rasa 750 pump/res. Would it hurt to have pretty much two res. Really like the way it looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO WANT!
> 
> @Ceadder- I know I talked to you previously about water cooling in the HAF 932, but I couldn't find the post that you said which you would get if you had to start over. I have decided I will watercool and ASAP, so if you respond soon I will order soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which kit should I get? I don't mind modding, but I've never done it, but I want to do some substantial overclocking so I'm willing to take the time to mod and buy the tools I'll need. With that said, any suggestions bro? With your help, we can make my computer a better place to fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Don't think I can cool my GPUs even though I want to, not sure how at least. Link to my GPUs *here* (I have 2, will take a picture of the inside of my case to give you an idea of the placement too when I get home).
Click to expand...

1st, I would go with the EK kits. Really can't beat them. Good pumps, good Reservoirs, Good Compression Fittings, Reasonable Radiators and average CPU blocks and come with Yate Loon fans which are very good for cheap fans. If I did it over again I probably would have gone with one of those in a 240 kit because as much as I love my 932 and 360 Radiator, mounting everything into place can be a bishe. I hadda put mine on it's front to have complete access to the fittings. But that's kinda my fault cause I don't want airflow through the 5.25 bays an have left the plates in place with tape covering them. Pretty much narrows the work environment good and tight. 360 *will* work, just know that you're gonna lose 2 drive bays to anything but short body devices. No ODD and no 3.5 devices. Great place to put a 5.25 fan controller though.Think you even have enough room to mount it flush to the metal like I did with my controller.









2nd yeah you should be able to put those blocks under water. There are all kinds of blocks for 6970. What you get is pretty much up to what you can afford and what looks good to you.









Lastly for modding? Get yourself one of these...



...and try your hand at modding a couple cheapo cases first before you jump full bore hog wild into cutting up your HAF. The most mistakes I see made are not from lack of trying or imagination, but just not being experienced enough to know when to take small bites. They don't look bad but you can see where the modder went over where he wanted to cut.









Hope this helps you and please let nothing I've said here scare you. Anyone can do this but it's understandable that a guy just starting out can get a bit nervous.









@Grouchy... I'm gonna be putting a 2nd Reservoir in my 932. Right in front of my Radiator. It's primarily for Fillport duty and will provide me the visual cue to top my loop off. So to answer your question, no it's not unheard of. You just gotta have or make the room. Some people even mount one outside their case and use the rear grommets to route their tubing through. Rushmore (no HAF sorry to say) doesn't like doors and has his mounted on his 5.25 cage. There're all kinds of configurations you can do even mount horizontally on the Radiator If you'da mind to.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1st, I would go with the EK kits. Really can't beat them. Good pumps, good Reservoirs, Good Compression Fittings, Reasonable Radiators and average CPU blocks and come with Yate Loon fans which are very good for cheap fans. If I did it over again I probably would have gone with one of those in a 240 kit because as much as I love my 932 and 360 Radiator, mounting everything into place can be a bishe. I hadda put mine on it's front to have complete access to the fittings. But that's kinda my fault cause I don't want airflow through the 5.25 bays an have left the plates in place with tape covering them. Pretty much narrows the work environment good and tight. 360 *will* work, just know that you're gonna lose 2 drive bays to anything but short body devices. No ODD and no 3.5 devices. Great place to put a 5.25 fan controller though.Think you even have enough room to mount it flush to the metal like I did with my controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd yeah you should be able to put those blocks under water. There are all kinds of blocks for 6970. What you get is pretty much up to what you can afford and what looks good to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly for modding? Get yourself one of these...
> 
> ...and try your hand at modding a couple cheapo cases first before you jump full bore hog wild into cutting up your HAF. The most mistakes I see made are not from lack of trying or imagination, but just not being experienced enough to know when to take small bites. They don't look bad but you can see where the modder went over where he wanted to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you and please let nothing I've said here scare you. Anyone can do this but it's understandable that a guy just starting out can get a bit nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm considering buying a second HAF 932, or even a HAF X, and just modding that for the water cooling. Not sure yet on that though. Do you happen to have a link for the EK kit you're talking about? On a somewhat side note, what kind of controller would you recommend?

edit: I found this


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1st, I would go with the EK kits. Really can't beat them. Good pumps, good Reservoirs, Good Compression Fittings, Reasonable Radiators and average CPU blocks and come with Yate Loon fans which are very good for cheap fans. If I did it over again I probably would have gone with one of those in a 240 kit because as much as I love my 932 and 360 Radiator, mounting everything into place can be a bishe. I hadda put mine on it's front to have complete access to the fittings. But that's kinda my fault cause I don't want airflow through the 5.25 bays an have left the plates in place with tape covering them. Pretty much narrows the work environment good and tight. 360 *will* work, just know that you're gonna lose 2 drive bays to anything but short body devices. No ODD and no 3.5 devices. Great place to put a 5.25 fan controller though.Think you even have enough room to mount it flush to the metal like I did with my controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd yeah you should be able to put those blocks under water. There are all kinds of blocks for 6970. What you get is pretty much up to what you can afford and what looks good to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly for modding? Get yourself one of these...
> 
> ...and try your hand at modding a couple cheapo cases first before you jump full bore hog wild into cutting up your HAF. The most mistakes I see made are not from lack of trying or imagination, but just not being experienced enough to know when to take small bites. They don't look bad but you can see where the modder went over where he wanted to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you and please let nothing I've said here scare you. Anyone can do this but it's understandable that a guy just starting out can get a bit nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying a second HAF 932, or even a HAF X, and just modding that for the water cooling. Not sure yet on that though. Do you happen to have a link for the EK kit you're talking about? On a somewhat side note, what kind of controller would you recommend?
> 
> edit: I found this
Click to expand...

I believe you can get that kit for less at PPCs'...

EK H30 360 LTX and their shipping won't be near as much as Frozen's is either. I only go to Frozen when I have to.









I have the sunbeam RheoSmart 3. It's nothing fancy looking but at 30w per channel it gets the job done. I have my pumps on channels 1&2 and my fan bank on channel 3. I leave 2 off except for cycling pumps, extra hot days(already had 2 so far this Summer) and for back up purposes should pump 1 fail. It's just a mesh grill with Red n Green LEDs' and knobs. The knobs aren't even lit. Paid $23 for it but I'm reasonably sure you can get it or the RheoSmart 6 for about the same price(R6) or less depending if Newegg has em. I got mine at PPCs'.









*@_Reaper_* ... Hey mate I see you in the corner lookin lonely an all, so what exactly do you need measured? The entire black area? Inside the case or just the door? I got my trusty tape measure on standby.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe you can get that kit for less at PPCs'...
> EK H30 360 LTX and their shipping won't be near as much as Frozen's is either. I only go to Frozen when I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sunbeam RheoSmart 3. It's nothing fancy looking but at 30w per channel it gets the job done. I have my pumps on channels 1&2 and my fan bank on channel 3. I leave 2 off except for cycling pumps, extra hot days(already had 2 so far this Summer) and for back up purposes should pump 1 fail. It's just a mesh grill with Red n Green LEDs' and knobs. The knobs aren't even lit. Paid $23 for it but I'm reasonably sure you can get it or the RheoSmart 6 for about the same price(R6) or less depending if Newegg has em. I got mine at PPCs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@_Reaper_* ... Hey mate I see you in the corner lookin lonely an all, so what exactly do you need measured? The entire black area? Inside the case or just the door? I got my trusty tape measure on standby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm gonna order that kit now









What do I need to cool my GPUs? They are currently in the bottom two slots of the ASUS Crosshair Formula V I believe (well I think there is a slot between them, so it may be the 2nd and 4th from the bottom.)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> i know i bought my HAF 932 when they first came out and never looked back. i just did a pc build and boy was things not the same with another case. the room inside can handle anything i throw at it


Hey man nice hardware but don't get me wrong i just want to see any RiG that looks like a Real RiG, don't be lazy and remove all those Electric Tape you can use zip-ties its going to look wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy better.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe you can get that kit for less at PPCs'...
> EK H30 360 LTX and their shipping won't be near as much as Frozen's is either. I only go to Frozen when I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sunbeam RheoSmart 3. It's nothing fancy looking but at 30w per channel it gets the job done. I have my pumps on channels 1&2 and my fan bank on channel 3. I leave 2 off except for cycling pumps, extra hot days(already had 2 so far this Summer) and for back up purposes should pump 1 fail. It's just a mesh grill with Red n Green LEDs' and knobs. The knobs aren't even lit. Paid $23 for it but I'm reasonably sure you can get it or the RheoSmart 6 for about the same price(R6) or less depending if Newegg has em. I got mine at PPCs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@_Reaper_* ... Hey mate I see you in the corner lookin lonely an all, so what exactly do you need measured? The entire black area? Inside the case or just the door? I got my trusty tape measure on standby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna order that kit now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I need to cool my GPUs? They are currently in the bottom two slots of the ASUS Crosshair Formula V I believe (well I think there is a slot between them, so it may be the 2nd and 4th from the bottom.)
Click to expand...

Depends on what you want? You're getting nickel block kit right? So you could go with EK blocks (make sure they're reference before ordering or it's 20% restocking fee) and back plates in Nickel. If it was Copper I'd suggest a copper setup. But the fun doesn't stop there. Do you want to see in them or is that not an important factor? If you can see in them understand that you could end up having issues that make them ugly in appearance internally. That goes for any manufacturer atm. So if you can swing it I would suggest Acetal blocks. Also you could get some backplates for your cards that are ~$30 each to cover up all the solder points on the GPU. Looks much nicer with a backplate.









You'll need a connector for dual cards so I would suggest Koolance VGA fittings over the EK ones. At least for the short term til you learn what distance you have to bridge. EK bridges are awesome but they're a bit more spendy. You're talkin about $70 for bridge and two links. Also you have serial and parallel. I would suggest getting more information from any of the water cooling threads here in OCN about GPU setups. I don't currently have my cards under water. That's my next adventure.









~Ceadder


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ Ceadder . Thanks dog... Just wondering, the new Frozen Q has the side outlets x 2. Why 1 in 2 out, is one so u can run a drain hose?

Thanks Lucky,and Crunkles. Yea gonna have to get it in there.


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Need some help HAF family... I need to get some measurements I am having some custom acrylic work done for my pc... the only thing is I am deployed and cannot get the measurements.. Attached is a picture of the HAF X from the CM website/ also attached is a picture to show you what I am doing but I need some input (measurements)
> If someone could please help me with this I would appreciate it.


20 3/16 back to front, 20 3/4 top to bottom, hdd racks 6 19/32 from front not including hdd lock in handle, dont know if yr using it though, 6 3/4 including handle. At the top there is the bay support to the left of riv about 6 5/32 from front u would have to make cut out for. Comes straight up from back of 5.25 bay cage. would need a notch from about 6 3/32 to bout 6 3/16 1 in deep. There r rivets and whatnot along inside front u may have to accommodate for depending on what u r mounting to. Front fan comes out further than cages too. Really wouldnt make it if I didnt have case in front of me, lots of little stuff to clear. good luck hope this helps. Im not a carpenter but thats what i got.

sorry double post!!!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Depends on what you want? You're getting nickel block kit right? So you could go with EK blocks (make sure they're reference before ordering or it's 20% restocking fee) and back plates in Nickel. If it was Copper I'd suggest a copper setup. But the fun doesn't stop there. Do you want to see in them or is that not an important factor? If you can see in them understand that you could end up having issues that make them ugly in appearance internally. That goes for any manufacturer atm. So if you can swing it I would suggest Acetal blocks. Also you could get some backplates for your cards that are ~$30 each to cover up all the solder points on the GPU. Looks much nicer with a backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need a connector for dual cards so I would suggest Koolance VGA fittings over the EK ones. At least for the short term til you learn what distance you have to bridge. EK bridges are awesome but they're a bit more spendy. You're talkin about $70 for bridge and two links. Also you have serial and parallel. I would suggest getting more information from any of the water cooling threads here in OCN about GPU setups. I don't currently have my cards under water. That's my next adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'll prolly just get the EK kit and water cool the CPU, then go to the GPUs









Edit: Purchased!


----------



## Ceadderman

^^








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> @ Ceadder . Thanks dog... Just wondering, the new Frozen Q has the side outlets x 2. Why 1 in 2 out, is one so u can run a drain hose?
> 
> Thanks Lucky,and Crunkles. Yea gonna have to get it in there.


Yeah I think it's for people who don't have enough clearance for top feed return line. There are several cases(i.e. Silverstone lineup) that have the PCI-e & I/O panel up top Can't mount a Radiator there without some serious modification. When you get a Frozen Q it comes with a plug for one of the openings. Personally all three of mine are put to use since I flipped mine with dual openings at the top. One for fill and one for Return line.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe you can get that kit for less at PPCs'...
> EK H30 360 LTX and their shipping won't be near as much as Frozen's is either. I only go to Frozen when I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sunbeam RheoSmart 3. It's nothing fancy looking but at 30w per channel it gets the job done. I have my pumps on channels 1&2 and my fan bank on channel 3. I leave 2 off except for cycling pumps, extra hot days(already had 2 so far this Summer) and for back up purposes should pump 1 fail. It's just a mesh grill with Red n Green LEDs' and knobs. The knobs aren't even lit. Paid $23 for it but I'm reasonably sure you can get it or the RheoSmart 6 for about the same price(R6) or less depending if Newegg has em. I got mine at PPCs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@_Reaper_* ... Hey mate I see you in the corner lookin lonely an all, so what exactly do you need measured? The entire black area? Inside the case or just the door? I got my trusty tape measure on standby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I need the inside part measured not the side panel.. I am going to do a PSU cover/ HD Bay cover


----------



## Ceadderman

Well measuring in my 932 this is what I came up with trying to measure within the structure I get...

Back to HDD Rack - 33.5cm
Door to tray - 20cm
Lip of Door edge to top of PSU in 932 is ~40cm so add 1.5cm due to solid 932 tray mount vs rubber feet for HAF X.

Hope this helps bro.









~Ceadder


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think it's for people who don't have enough clearance for top feed return line. There are several cases(i.e. Silverstone lineup) that have the PCI-e & I/O panel up top Can't mount a Radiator there without some serious modification. When you get a Frozen Q it comes with a plug for one of the openings. Personally all three of mine are put to use since I flipped mine with dual openings at the top. One for fill and one for Return line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks Ceadder.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think it's for people who don't have enough clearance for top feed return line. There are several cases(i.e. Silverstone lineup) that have the PCI-e & I/O panel up top Can't mount a Radiator there without some serious modification. When you get a Frozen Q it comes with a plug for one of the openings. Personally all three of mine are put to use since I flipped mine with dual openings at the top. One for fill and one for Return line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ceadder.
Click to expand...

No problem, but being a Laker fan I sense I should have different feelings.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ Reaper ... Those were inside measurements.

@Ceadder ... Never too late to switch. No really though Lakers played a heck of a game!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Thank you all for your help it is appreciated...


----------



## Crunkles

@Ceadder- The EK-KIT H3O - Supreme LTX 360 Water Cooling Kit - EN (Nickel) listed on performance pc is an obsolete item, they just called me today







What do I do now? They asked if I wanted the LT, but no idea if that's better or worse.


----------



## mm67

LT is the old block that was replaced by LTX some time ago. EKWB shop for example seems to have couple of old LT blocks left that are now sold at discounted price : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supreme-ltx.html. I would not recommend that one, it's more restrictive and lower performing than LTX. Almost sounds like that shop is trying to dump their old inventory to you.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> LT is the old block that was replaced by LTX some time ago. EKWB shop for example seems to have couple of old LT blocks left that are now sold at discounted price : http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supreme-ltx.html. I would not recommend that one, it's more restrictive and lower performing than LTX. Almost sounds like that shop is trying to dump their old inventory to you.


I called them back and instead of getting an LT kit, they took the LTX parts from the shelves and made the LT kit into an LTX kit. But apparently EK is no longer making the LTX kits as a product, even though the parts are available seperately.

So my LTX 360 kit is shipping today









Edit: performance pc will be updating their site, so if you're looking to buy an LTX kit, be careful, it may not actually be in stock anywhere.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> @Ceadder- The EK-KIT H3O - Supreme LTX 360 Water Cooling Kit - EN (Nickel) listed on performance pc is an obsolete item, they just called me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do now? They asked if I wanted the LT, but no idea if that's better or worse.


Tell em you'll take the LTX but you don't want to pay more. You already paid your money. If they balk at that and if the price has to go up you'd like it at discount since it's not your mistake. They should have taken the non EN kits down when they sold it out. The bloody thing is still up on their site. Be calm when you talk to them.









The only difference between the two is one is Galvanic Nickel the other is their Electroless Nickel plating. Blasted PPCs' is gonna be the crazy in my hide. One is plastic mount the other is metal mount. As mm67 said one is more restrictive than the other. They show LT block in the LTX kit.









~Ceadder


----------



## mm67

LT kits are the old ones, LTX kits are what you can buy from EKWB's own webshop.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> LT kits are the old ones, LTX kits are what you can buy from EKWB's own webshop.


Yeah saw that. Completely forgot they had the acetal/acrylic mounting setup previously.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah saw that. Completely forgot they had the acetal/acrylic mounting setup previously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder


Yeah idk what was going on, but either way I'm getting what I ordered haha. Will be hesitant to order from them again though. How do you try to say the newer model is no longer sold by EK, and try to sell me the older model?









Edit: Although there are no LTX kits in stock on EK's website. So they may just not be taken off their site either. And all the LTX blocks have limited quantity. So I think they are right, it is being discontinued. Glad they had the individual pieces in stock to send me my kit, didn't want to pay $100 more for the HFX


----------



## Bradleynight

First attempt at case mod and watercooling.

Haf 922, Asrock Extreme3 Gen3, I5 2500k OC 4.3Ghz, 16GB ram, MSI Geforce 560Ti Hawk, EK H30 240 HFX Kit, Corsair ram cooler, HP Litescribe DVD burner, LG Blu-Ray burner (hidden bay mod) two 200mm fans, 5 120mm fans 700 watt OCZ powersupply, and CM Storm Sniper mesh pannel. Plans window mod GPU watercooling, 120 GTX rad to loop, custom radiator and fan shroud out of 26 gauge steel, and UV cathode for uv reactive cable wraps


----------



## Ceadderman

Not a fan of spiral wrap cable management but it looks reasonably nice from what I can see.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bradleynight

It has its pros and cons. I can unwrap when I want to change something but man it does add some rigidity to the cables too. I am looking forward to geting it lit by some UV.


----------



## DarkHollow

Finally found the correct color







What a pain, I still can't believe no one has RustOleum Metallic Apple Red.

I ended up grabbing this:



Looks like it should work perfectly.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> First attempt at case mod and watercooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haf 922, Asrock Extreme3 Gen3, I5 2500k OC 4.3Ghz, 16GB ram, MSI Geforce 560Ti Hawk, EK H30 240 HFX Kit, Corsair ram cooler, HP Litescribe DVD burner, LG Blu-Ray burner (hidden bay mod) two 200mm fans, 5 120mm fans 700 watt OCZ powersupply, and CM Storm Sniper mesh pannel. Plans window mod GPU watercooling, 120 GTX rad to loop, custom radiator and fan shroud out of 26 gauge steel, and UV cathode for uv reactive cable wraps


some nice hardware, but you could definently clean up that loop and cabiling a wee bit better, not too mention it would look a million times better if that rad was mounted internally, but for your first water build i would say not bad at all


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno but I'm reasonably sure there isn't enough room for that thick EK Radiator to fit between the top of the case and the Mainboard. If there is room it's what we Vets would say is a C-hair's worth of room. The loop was reasonably well thought out imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Dumb question so figured I'd ask it here









Can I only buy a kill coil for my loop online?


----------



## HAFenvy

Speaking from experience with the 922, there is no way that EK radiator would fit internally in the top without interfering with the MB... maybe if you only wanted it in a pull configuration with fans on the outside. Better off doing it the way it was done - should be interesting to see how the shroud idea comes out


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno but I'm reasonably sure there isn't enough room for that thick EK Radiator to fit between the top of the case and the Mainboard. If there is room it's what we Vets would say is a C-hair's worth of room. The loop was reasonably well thought out imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


no, but i could have been mounted elsewhere, the back of the hdd cage for example... the 922 has boat loads of realestate...


----------



## Bradleynight

The radiator was mounted on the top with consideration that an additional 120 is going to be mounted on the back to for the addition of the GPU in the loop. Here is a mockup of the shroud done out of cardboard this is just a mockup any suggestions would be welcome. I think I am going to test out a few other concepts before starting with the steel. Also plan on getting the Sniper right panel to match the left and give a larger flat area for an airbrush mural.


Test of the window concept that I want to try.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if you're gonna be making a shroud for it would you consider adding a 360 and selling your 240 or mounting it on the back of the Case? You could get a lower profile 360 and mod the top around the radiator. You can get a reasonable 360 for ~$65 before shipping. If you're gonna be buying another Radiator I would go 360 not 120 since it adds more cooling surface which is what you're looking for by adding a 120. Just some fodder for thought.









I like your idea though. Koolance already makes fan shrouds so if you went with a 360 you could get one of those and mod it into the 922.









~Ceadder


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> The radiator was mounted on the top with consideration that an additional 120 is going to be mounted on the back to for the addition of the GPU in the loop. Here is a mockup of the shroud done out of cardboard this is just a mockup any suggestions would be welcome. I think I am going to test out a few other concepts before starting with the steel. Also plan on getting the Sniper right panel to match the left and give a larger flat area for an airbrush mural.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test of the window concept that I want to try.


seems i picked the perfect time to ask this question as i had this same idea as a plan B for when i got the parts to water cool my HAF 922 , for my question what is the clearance for a RAD in the top of the HAF 922 i have seen H100's fit w/ fan on them but that is just around 27mm would 35.5mm work (XSPC EX 240) , or is that just a little to tight as if so i had that same idea to make a metal cap so what would be the better option?

(just to be clear if possible id like to fit the Rad and fans inside the case if there is just no way its gonna fit as its to tight i was gonna make the metal cap)


----------



## Bradleynight

Well the 922 has about 2" of space from the top of the case to the mb so with standard 25mm fans it wont fit as that is about 2.4" with some slim fans it might work.


----------



## Ceadderman

well you could mount the Radiator inside and mount 20-25mm fans on top in Pull. I'm running ~56mm total not including the caps for my Koolance fan mounts which are outside of the case. My GT Stealth 360 is 29mm thick Fans are 20mm and Shroud/Decouplers are 7mm unmounted. Not sure what thickness they are when compressed in the mounting process.









So if you wish you could mount the Radiator interior/ fans exterior or vice versa.









~Ceadder


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Well the 922 has about 2" of space from the top of the case to the mb so with standard 25mm fans it wont fit as that is about 2.4" with some slim fans it might work.


ok thanks for clearing that up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> well you could mount the Radiator inside and mount 20-25mm fans on top in Pull. I'm running ~56mm total not including the caps for my Koolance fan mounts which are outside of the case. My GT Stealth 360 is 29mm thick Fans are 20mm and Shroud/Decouplers are 7mm unmounted. Not sure what thickness they are when compressed in the mounting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you wish you could mount the Radiator interior/ fans exterior or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


yea wanted to try for push and pull fans (currently interested to see what those Swiftech Helix can do ) as im doing an ivy build and wanted to go w/ a mild OC for starters so looks like if i want to im gonna be making that cap now i just gotta think up some way to make it really look great lol

also just to clear up any question ya might have about the build i got planned this is the plan so far (could change depending on funds and or sales as im buying piece by piece as i can)

HAF 922 (plan to take it apart and paint inside Black with maybe some dark red Accents)
I7 3770k
ASRock Z77 Professional
64 or 128GB SSD for boot drive (all depends on what i got at the time)
1TB WD Caviar Black
8GB Samsung Ram
OCZ ModXstream Pro 600W

As for GPU Not sure quite yet but ill get there









and really hope we will see a Raystorm Kit w/ the EX Rads soon as id grab that get some new tube,some monsoon fittings ,and some nice fans and be all set (gonna be doing this build over the summer at the moment i got case,PSU ,and Ram )


----------



## Ceadderman

Go with different RAM. Seagate owns Samsung now if memory serves me here. Go with Corsair, GSkill, Mushkin or Crucial. Kingston Hyper X are reasonably solid performers as well.









Also would recommend ASRock's parent company ASUS boards. Although I've heard ASRock has come a long way in reliability. But definitely reconsider your RAM option I think.









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4QjGyjzQcbQ check out the vid i made working on a water cooling setup about to upgrade mobo cpu vga high end modd so check it out let me no what you think here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4QjGyjzQcbQ

keep in mind first time build and i got 2700$ into it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Go with different RAM. *Seagate owns Samsung now if memory serves me here.* Go with Corsair, GSkill, Mushkin or Crucial. Kingston Hyper X are reasonably solid performers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also would recommend ASRock's parent company ASUS boards. Although I've heard ASRock has come a long way in reliability. But definitely reconsider your RAM option I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I very very much doubt Seagate could even pray to own Samsung.

Oh, and the Samsung chips are on the 30nm process, the 1600 11-11-11 typically overclocks to 2200 10-10-10ish. You need a RAM refresher.


----------



## DarkHollow

Yea the low profile Sammy chips are AWESOME, 1600 stock to holycrap***bbq OCed. I thought they were 22nm not 30 however..... anyways got the door painted and I did it from the edge of the window to where it goes down in some (the end of the curve) now I am not sure on if I should clear coat it or maybe the entire door or what.....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Yea the low profile Sammy chips are AWESOME, 1600 stock to holycrap***bbq OCed. I thought they were 22nm not 30 however..... anyways got the door painted and I did it from the edge of the window to where it goes down in some (the end of the curve) now I am not sure on if I should clear coat it or maybe the entire door or what.....


Na, 30nm, but its also 1.35v for the same price of most 1600 9-9-9 1.5v.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Go with different RAM. *Seagate owns Samsung now if memory serves me here.* Go with Corsair, GSkill, Mushkin or Crucial. Kingston Hyper X are reasonably solid performers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also would recommend ASRock's parent company ASUS boards. Although I've heard ASRock has come a long way in reliability. But definitely reconsider your RAM option I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very very much doubt Seagate could even pray to own Samsung.
> 
> Oh, and the Samsung chips are on the 30nm process, the 1600 11-11-11 typically overclocks to 2200 10-10-10ish. You need a RAM refresher.
Click to expand...

I know they own Samsung HDD division. Bought em out sometime last Summer or Fall. I'm assuming this included their Memory Division as well based on the obvious progression from HDD to SSD.









~Ceadder


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Yea the low profile Sammy chips are AWESOME, 1600 stock to holycrap***bbq OCed. I thought they were 22nm not 30 however..... anyways got the door painted and I did it from the edge of the window to where it goes down in some (the end of the curve) now I am not sure on if I should clear coat it or maybe the entire door or what.....


that is one reason i grabbed a pair as they are nice and versatile








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Na, 30nm, but its also 1.35v for the same price of most 1600 9-9-9 1.5v.


two more reasons are they are low profile so no worries about them getting in the way of anything in my build and i got them on sale for around $40


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Seagate has gained select elements of Samsung's HDD business, including assets, infrastructure and employees that enable Seagate to drive scale and innovation. These assets include Samsung's leading M8 product line of high-capacity, 2.5-inch HDDs


Quote:


> Seagate is supplying disk drives to Samsung for PCs, notebooks and consumer electronics devices. Samsung is supplying its market-leading semiconductor products for use in Seagate's enterprise solid state drives (SSDs), solid-state hybrid drives and other products.


Source

Sounds to me like they own HDD and Samsung supplies SSD stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitokiri Battousai*
> 
> two more reasons are they are low profile so no worries about them getting in the way of anything in my build and i got them on sale for around $40


Ya, waaaay lowprofile. They need tiny heatsinks on them, of all different colors, so they look good in rigs.


----------



## DarkHollow

They look invisible in machines lol they melt away due to being all black and well, not really low profile, I would call it micro profile. I have seen several images where it was thought the machine had no ram but it was the sammy stuff.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Seagate has gained select elements of Samsung's HDD business, including assets, infrastructure and employees that enable Seagate to drive scale and innovation. These assets include Samsung's leading M8 product line of high-capacity, 2.5-inch HDDs
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Seagate is supplying disk drives to Samsung for PCs, notebooks and consumer electronics devices. Samsung is supplying its market-leading semiconductor products for use in Seagate's enterprise solid state drives (SSDs), solid-state hybrid drives and other products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source
> 
> Sounds to me like they own HDD and Samsung supplies SSD stuff.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hitokiri Battousai*
> 
> two more reasons are they are low profile so no worries about them getting in the way of anything in my build and i got them on sale for around $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, waaaay lowprofile. They need tiny heatsinks on them, of all different colors, so they look good in rigs.
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up for me KyadCK. I don't ever visit the Seagate site. Probably should but I'm not a fan of Seagate and what I did read was pretty broad in scale which left a lot unanswered. +Rep for the information.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

I have a question, not really HAF related but...... What company (in your opinion) has the "best" UEFI bios? I have to say Asus, since I used a Gigabyte and it was HORRIBLE (I mean come on, who wants the same old low quality interface, its 2012) I saw an Asrock Fa1tal1ty (sp? I guess lol) boards UI and it looked very similar to an Asus board (probably due to Asus owning Asrock?) except the Fat1al1ty board had the annoying picture as a background for it which was annoying looking to say the least. Other than that I haven't seen much. AMD boards have UEFI now too right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Only messed with 3 UEFI boards and all of em were ASUS. So maybe I'm biased.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I have a question, not really HAF related but...... What company (in your opinion) has the "best" UEFI bios? I have to say Asus, since I used a Gigabyte and it was HORRIBLE (I mean come on, who wants the same old low quality interface, its 2012) I saw an Asrock Fa1tal1ty (sp? I guess lol) boards UI and it looked very similar to an Asus board (probably due to Asus owning Asrock?) except the Fat1al1ty board had the annoying picture as a background for it which was annoying looking to say the least. Other than that I haven't seen much. AMD boards have UEFI now too right?


I love my Gigabyte BIOS (ya, BIOS, not UEFI).









But in reality... Out of all the UEFI I've seen (not many), Dell actually takes the top rank for "cleanness".


----------



## DarkHollow

Hmm that it does. Anyways I lied the Asrock one looks like junk especially the Fa1tal1ty ones







Anyways Asus seems to have the most polished UEFI, by far.







too bad I can't mod the image to look more like the ROG one, It would fit better.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I very very much doubt Seagate could even pray to own Samsung.
> Oh, and the Samsung chips are on the 30nm process, the 1600 11-11-11 typically overclocks to 2200 10-10-10ish. You need a RAM refresher.


Samsung sold its hard drive business to Seagate about a year ago


----------



## Skyboss

Can either of you fine HAF-X owners who use the VGA bracket take a pic of the screws that hold them into the hdd chassis for me? I'm trying to see if the screws I have are the ones I'm supposed to use. I'm testing my heat output and temps for my new 670. I never used the bracket with my 295 and I want to see how the temps are with the side fan without the shroud and the vga bracket.

Thanks so much in advance. Either a Pm or pic will do!


----------



## Crunkles

Just came in! Now if only I hadn't forgotten to buy a kill coil.... So can't start installing til it comes in. Gonna order one now.

Would *this* be better than a kill coil?


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss*
> 
> Can either of you fine HAF-X owners who use the VGA bracket take a pic of the screws that hold them into the hdd chassis for me? I'm trying to see if the screws I have are the ones I'm supposed to use. I'm testing my heat output and temps for my new 670. I never used the bracket with my 295 and I want to see how the temps are with the side fan without the shroud and the vga bracket.
> Thanks so much in advance. Either a Pm or pic will do!


check out my setup do you have the shroud facing vga i have a 6850 and right now i have been running the rig with the door off cuz i am doing a modd to it do you have room for a 200mm fan for the bottom


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came in! Now if only I hadn't forgotten to buy a kill coil.... So can't start installing til it comes in. Gonna order one now.
> Would *this* be better than a kill coil?


Is that in the picture all you got ? If it's an LTX kit it should have come with a block that fits both Intel and AMD cpu's and a universal backplate. http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-ltx.html


----------



## brownpride1986

you didnt get waterblock with that kit


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came in! Now if only I hadn't forgotten to buy a kill coil.... So can't start installing til it comes in. Gonna order one now.
> Would *this* be better than a kill coil?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in the picture all you got ? If it's an LTX kit it should have come with a block that fits both Intel and AMD cpu's and a universal backplate. http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-ltx.html
Click to expand...

The block came with both if it's the Metal retention plate model.









Very cool Crunkles, but where is your dye bruh? Sposed to come with a bottle of EK Coolant.

~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for that setup crunkles wow cant belive no water block i would feel ripped off lol sorry now you just have to buy a awsome block to go with it


----------



## Ceadderman

@crunkles... Bro, hope you didn't order that Bullet setup. You can get a coil, or barring that you can just get the bullet plug at Performance or Frozen by itself. You have an open port for it with your Reservoir no need to spend so much on 2 fittings(that don't match your current ones) and a Q fitting.

They have the monsoon bullet in Monsoon fitting category on PPCs' site. You're only going to be using one of those ports on your Res so why not









You have this...


Now you just need this.










If you're going to order something more I would consider adding a fillport/drain to the loop so as to simplify the fill/drain procedure. You'll need at least 2 more feet of Masterkleer as well.









What you need.

T fitting
male/male rotary
2 Compressions
1 Female barrel.

You have the plug if you get the bullet which will replace the one from your Res. Res plug can plug the open end of the Fillport drain. Make sure there is enough liquid in your pump before you fire it up and make sure to flush your Radiator thoroughly with Distilled to make sure there is no left over slag/flux inside it from the manufacturing process.









~Ceadder


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> check out my setup do you have the shroud facing vga i have a 6850 and right now i have been running the rig with the door off cuz i am doing a modd to it do you have room for a 200mm fan for the bottom


I'm using the 200 mm fan but no shroud and I want to install the vga fan bracket (air duct) that attaches to the hard drive cage to push air into my gtx 670. I'm just wondering which screws to use for the bracket which attaches on the hard drive cage/support rail.


----------



## Way2grouchy

I used the thumb screws. Thought they looked best and made it easier to take off and on while modding yr case.

Brownpride is talking about the mod he did to put a 200mm fan on bottom of case. Actually looks pretty sweet.


----------



## brettjv

Really guys? The same picture quoted 3 separate times?

Also please remember the focus of this thread is supposed to be the CASES, not general water-cooling instructions.

Answering a members quick question that involves water-cooling is fine, but lets try to avoid major derails into the subject/lengthy instructions, etc.

There's a water cooling section on OCN, if memory serves ...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> I used the thumb screws. Thought they looked best and made it easier to take off and on while modding yr case.
> Brownpride is talking about the mod he did to put a 200mm fan on bottom of case. Actually looks pretty sweet.


Thanks grouchy. I'm probably just going to use the thumb screws as well. I should have them lying around here. I hope!


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss*
> 
> Thanks grouchy. I'm probably just going to use the thumb screws as well. I should have them lying around here. I hope!


No prob, yea it seems like im taking it out constantly. I believe there were like 8 total 4 in panels and 4 in bag. I need to check and see if they will fit in holes for psu cable cover as well. Those screws are a pain also. When r we gonna see yr pics or have u already posted and I missed.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Does the 6X120mms (4 on door/2 on top) make much of a difference over the 2X200mm?


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Does the 6X120mms (4 on door/2 on top) make much of a difference over the 2X200mm?


you now what mate thats a good qeustion i think the more fans more air movemend those to 80 mm i put in moves air like crazy but i think that 200mm move more in less time check this out how much does one 200mm fan move on its own and how much 1 120mm move and the together and you can estimate witch is better i think sounds right just did the math for you 1 200mm fan runs about 110cfm so 2 200mm would equal 220 cfm ruffley and you got 1 120mm at 44.5 cfm so 6-120mm equals 267cfm so yes the 120s are pushing more air for you mate


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Does the 6X120mms (4 on door/2 on top) make much of a difference over the 2X200mm?


That depends on cfm of the fan, and the noise level yr going for.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> That depends on cfm of the fan, and the noise level yr going for.


4 Sickleflows (door) will bring in 278cfm + 200mm Megaflow (front) will bring in 110cfm = 388cfm

200mm (front) 110cfm + 2 Sickleflow (top) 139cfm = 149cfm

Will that make a difference. You get much more cfm in but not out.


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> 4 Sickleflows (door) will bring in 278cfm + 200mm Megaflow (front) will bring in 110cfm = 388cfm
> 200mm (front) 110cfm + 2 Sickleflow (top) 139cfm = 149cfm
> Will that make a difference. You get much more cfm in but not out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> 4 Sickleflows (door) will bring in 278cfm + 200mm Megaflow (front) will bring in 110cfm = 388cfm
> 200mm (front) 110cfm + 2 Sickleflow (top) 139cfm = 149cfm
> Will that make a difference. You get much more cfm in but not out.


now im think about how much air i am moving i got 5 200mm fans man i just did the math for min i got 800cfm moving through that case i need more lol lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Really guys? The same picture quoted 3 separate times?
> 
> Also please remember the focus of this thread is supposed to be the CASES, not general water-cooling instructions.
> 
> Answering a members quick question that involves water-cooling is fine, but lets try to avoid major derails into the subject/lengthy instructions, etc.
> 
> There's a water cooling section on OCN, if memory serves ...
> 
> Thanks guys!


It's goin INTO his HAF brett. He's gettin everyone geared up and ready to see what he has in store for us. Nothing wrong with that, that I can see.









I only posted another pic for obvious reasons. Otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. If this wasn't goin into a HAF, I could see comin in here and smackin our knuckles with a mod ruler. C'mon bro.









Edit... Why do people continue to insist that XCFM=YCFM? The airflow does increase but not that exponentially imho. I can see Airflow increasing by half for 2 or more fans. So 100CFM + 200CFM and so on for every fan in the chain. The reason for this is cavitation or blowback or for the sake of argument crossflow. It doesn't matter the size of the fan they all are held to the same laws of physics. I would love to see someone do a review showing what the CFM is between 2 fans set up in serial. Then the airflow of one fan(200) blowing through the flow of 4 fans. Even unobstructed I seriously doubt that it would increase the CFM so monumentally. While flow does increase it's just not possible of increasing the flow by 1 and itself and achieve double the CFM.

Imagine lining for of them blowing in series one right after the other. If I set a 200 blowing through another 200 am I going to get 400CFM? See this is why I have a problem with applying simple math to something that at the very least requires Algebraic formula to solve for.









Apologies for tha ninja









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

i second that relax enjoy life lol


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If I set a 200 blowing through another 200 am I going to get 400CFM? See this is why I have a problem with applying simple math to something that at the very least requires Algebraic formula to solve for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for tha ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


One behind another will not add, I know that but I am sure at some point that obstruction is possible. I am sure Cooler Master figured that out when they released the HAF series. I was just wondering if it was a noticeable difference and not cosmetics.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Some pics of the rig! Trying to get a 670 sometime this summer..may end up waiting for the GK110 chips though



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## brownpride1986

well i think that regardless of witch way your fan pushs and pulls the air flow is based on intake and exhaust of the fans so if you have 200cfm intake and 200cfm exsaust then combined that would be 400cfm right


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ Fultonloyn... Sweet and what is the light coming out of bottom of case it only shows in one pic.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> well i think that regardless of witch way your fan pushs and pulls the air flow is based on intake and exhaust of the fans so if you have 200cfm intake and 200cfm exsaust then combined that would be 400cfm right


Ummm no, I don't think that it works like that. Call me a cynic but let's say you've got two 200s'(Front and Top) with no other fans supplying airflow. I believe that your airflow remains 110cfm because the airflow spreads throughout the case into the nooks and crannies and out the seams and grills. Now add another 200(std 932 setup) blowing accross the airflow coming from the front. Other than directly in front of it, the air isn't likely to increase CFM in any way because of cavitation developed from the obstacles in front of it.

Take an empty 932 and run three 200s' in it. Doubtful airflow increased at the top. That top fan is still going to throw 110cfm into the room.

Also we're talking about a hard and fast 110cfm here. Manufacturer rated is 110cfm(+/- 10%) of spec not 200. So even five 200s' max you could possibly achieve is 550cfm not 800.

My apologies for not noticing the flaw in the math on that. I was in the middle of cooking dinner when I jumped into this conversation. Slightly distracted with meat and pasta cooking on the stove.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> @ Fultonloyn... Sweet and what is the light coming out of bottom of case it only shows in one pic.


.

Just some cathodes stuck to the bottom. Has a nice glow effect


----------



## brownpride1986

i guess i thought it souds good something like that i hope you made some for everyone lol


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> No prob, yea it seems like im taking it out constantly. I believe there were like 8 total 4 in panels and 4 in bag. I need to check and see if they will fit in holes for psu cable cover as well. Those screws are a pain also. When r we gonna see yr pics or have u already posted and I missed.


Yep I put up my pics a while ago.. Maybe almost a year ago. I have my HAF-X and wifey's HAF-912 but I bought the 912 advanced window panel for her case. I will post up new pics of hers and mine once I get my rig setup with changes. I'm going to add the WC kit into my X and add some new NZXT fans into the 912.

You can see my pics of the beasts in my gallery. More pics will follow soon I hope! I'm trying to get my new baby girl's room ready. She's due beginning of June, so I am trying to figure out how to get everything done!!! Life sure doesn't slow down!


----------



## DarkHollow

Finally got around to a picture of the side panel after paint.










And a closeup of the red paint:


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss*
> 
> Yep I put up my pics a while ago.. Maybe almost a year ago. I have my HAF-X and wifey's HAF-912 but I bought the 912 advanced window panel for her case. I will post up new pics of hers and mine once I get my rig setup with changes. I'm going to add the WC kit into my X and add some new NZXT fans into the 912.
> You can see my pics of the beasts in my gallery. More pics will follow soon I hope! I'm trying to get my new baby girl's room ready. She's due beginning of June, so I am trying to figure out how to get everything done!!! Life sure doesn't slow down!


Well congrats! Man yr lucky. Wish my wife was into computers would do a HAF 912 or something for her. When she sees my HAF X she looks at me like I'm weird or something. In Oklahoma not too many people into computers that I have met. Thats one of the reasons I like this site so much. Not only people into computers but lots have same case as me (HAF X).


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Well congrats! Man yr lucky. Wish my wife was into computers would do a HAF 912 or something for her. When she sees my HAF X she looks at me like I'm weird or something. In Oklahoma not too many people into computers that I have met. Thats one of the reasons I like this site so much. Not only people into computers but lots have same case as me (HAF X).


i totaly here that my girls the same way i get this confused look from her when i talk about it alot of my friends are from Detroit i waz born and raised in Detroit and when i talk to my friends about it the get confused i got one friend that turned me onto builds and mods basically he created a monster and now im a full blown geek lol check this out just did my first youtube video heres the link check it out leave some comments i just put a underbody light kit on the bottom of my just now while im at work did some cable management HAF X / rigs name OPTIMUS X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4QjGyjzQcbQ#t=31s


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Well congrats! Man yr lucky. Wish my wife was into computers would do a HAF 912 or something for her. When she sees my HAF X she looks at me like I'm weird or something. In Oklahoma not too many people into computers that I have met. Thats one of the reasons I like this site so much. Not only people into computers but lots have same case as me (HAF X).
> 
> 
> 
> i totaly here that my girls the same way i get this confused look from her when i talk about it alot of my friends are from Detroit i waz born and raised in Detroit and when i talk to my friends about it the get confused i got one friend that turned me onto builds and mods basically he created a monster and now im a full blown geek lol check this out just did my first youtube video heres the link check it out leave some comments i just put a underbody light kit on the bottom of my just now while im at work did some cable management HAF X / rigs name OPTIMUS X
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4QjGyjzQcbQ#t=31s
Click to expand...

Left ya a thumbs up an subscribed BP. You gonna sleeve and hide your cables better right?









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

Yeppers i got sleeves on the way its going to look ten time better thanks to for the good feed back i am going to sleeve and put a xspc water system in so more to come stay tuned


----------



## Geekerdom

*Nice PAINT JOB -Keep the mighty fine work up Sir !*


----------



## Geekerdom

Whoop sorry about the size of font.... please accept my apology.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> Whoop sorry about the size of font.... please accept my apology.


You can go in and edit it to be smaller. Look to the lower left of your post. See the pencil? Click that and there you are. No worries whichever you do though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ Brownpride... Nice video dog!!!


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> @ Brownpride... Nice video dog!!!


thanks alot positive feed back go"s along way try my best im going to update the video just did some work to the case this mourning man this is so cool i took my computer to work and got paid to work on it man thats great i work 12 hours spent 6 hour just messing around got to sleeve and cable manage but i got it. thanks again spread the video














ps levee some comments


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @crunkles... Bro, hope you didn't order that Bullet setup. You can get a coil, or barring that you can just get the bullet plug at Performance or Frozen by itself. You have an open port for it with your Reservoir no need to spend so much on 2 fittings(that don't match your current ones) and a Q fitting.
> They have the monsoon bullet in Monsoon fitting category on PPCs' site. You're only going to be using one of those ports on your Res so why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have this...
> Now you just need this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to order something more I would consider adding a fillport/drain to the loop so as to simplify the fill/drain procedure. You'll need at least 2 more feet of Masterkleer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you need.
> T fitting
> male/male rotary
> 2 Compressions
> 1 Female barrel.
> You have the plug if you get the bullet which will replace the one from your Res. Res plug can plug the open end of the Fillport drain. Make sure there is enough liquid in your pump before you fire it up and make sure to flush your Radiator thoroughly with Distilled to make sure there is no left over slag/flux inside it from the manufacturing process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well guess I bought more than I needed, but it happens, and I'll live with it haha







I got the bullet so now I just need the fillport. I actually bought some tubing to replace what came with the kit, and got 10ft of it, so I'm guessing I'll have enough to do what you were talking about







So I guess all in need is:

T fitting
male/male rotary
2 Compressions
1 Female barrel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Is that in the picture all you got ? If it's an LTX kit it should have come with a block that fits both Intel and AMD cpu's and a universal backplate. http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-ltx.html


Yeah they sent me the AMD block only, which kinda sucks but its because they didn't have any in stock and weren't planning to get anymore. I may email their support and make the claim to see if they'll send me the Intel one too and never use performance pc again.

Thanks for all the advice on stuff to make my HAF more awesome







hoping within the next few weeks I'll have all I need and can start setting it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The block came with both if it's the Metal retention plate model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool Crunkles, but where is your dye bruh? Sposed to come with a bottle of EK Coolant.
> ~Ceadder


I have the coolant, but I've read bad things about coolant so not sure if I should use it. Will prolly just stick to distilled water.

Edit:
I've read about "racks" that you can set your PC up in while you mod your case and was wondering where you get those. May take some time for me to set all this up since its my first time and I want to get new fans and some UV lights set up in it as well. Any ideas where to get some or which to buy? Think I'm going to buy a second HAF case too in case I mess up modding the first one







I'd buy a cheapo, but why practice on a different case than the one you plan to use









Edit 2:
Also, what fan types should I be using to replace the ones in the Haf 932? Not sure what size they are, how many, or how much air the stock ones displace.









So many questions, so little time









Edit 3:
I guess what I really need to know is should the stock fans be replaced?


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Well congrats! Man yr lucky. Wish my wife was into computers would do a HAF 912 or something for her. When she sees my HAF X she looks at me like I'm weird or something. In Oklahoma not too many people into computers that I have met. Thats one of the reasons I like this site so much. Not only people into computers but lots have same case as me (HAF X).


Oh, don't get it twisted! She's not into it, she just rolls hers eyes too when I tell her I got new fans for it and it's watercooled, etc. She just wants it to work for internets and printing. Ha ha. She figures as long as I am home she can talk to me when I'm tweaking stuff. Also I have to make sure she gets attention and we catch up. I'm working and she is off due to baby, so she gets pretty bored at home.

I really like the HAF series but for watercooling, I'm really looking into the Switch 810. That's the bee's knees!

Alas, I just don't want to spend more for another case. I already have a 10+ yr old Lian Li and an old cheiftech case just sitting here in my room. I won't use them probably but they are just too nice to throw away. Doubt anyone would want to buy them.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does anyone know if swapping out the stock grille side panel for the OEM acrylic windowed panel would dampen psu fan noise at all or would it just be a waste of $18?


----------



## brownpride1986

check this did a little cable managment and underbody light kit yepperz looking great only if i had another 2500$ to just blow on this computer lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Is that in the picture all you got ? If it's an LTX kit it should have come with a block that fits both Intel and AMD cpu's and a universal backplate. http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-ltx.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they sent me the AMD block only, which kinda sucks but its because they didn't have any in stock and weren't planning to get anymore. I may email their support and make the claim to see if they'll send me the Intel one too and never use performance pc again.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice on stuff to make my HAF more awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping within the next few weeks I'll have all I need and can start setting it up.
Click to expand...

So lemme get this straight. You got the Acrylic/Acetal block setup? Those only come one or the other. Were you clear that you wanted the Intel one and not the AMD unit? I may be misunderstanding which is which is why I ask for clarification.

In any case it seems you have enough time before you set up since you have to flush your radiator and have other things coming. Just contact them and see if they can help you. No need to stop going to them over this unless it absolutely holds you up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The block came with both if it's the Metal retention plate model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool Crunkles, but where is your dye bruh? Sposed to come with a bottle of EK Coolant.
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the coolant, but I've read bad things about coolant so not sure if I should use it. Will prolly just stick to distilled water.
> 
> Edit:
> I've read about "racks" that you can set your PC up in while you mod your case and was wondering where you get those. May take some time for me to set all this up since its my first time and I want to get new fans and some UV lights set up in it as well. Any ideas where to get some or which to buy? Think I'm going to buy a second HAF case too in case I mess up modding the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy a cheapo, but why practice on a different case than the one you plan to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2:
> Also, what fan types should I be using to replace the ones in the Haf 932? Not sure what size they are, how many, or how much air the stock ones displace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many questions, so little time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 3:
> I guess what I really need to know is should the stock fans be replaced?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Does anyone know if swapping out the stock grille side panel for the OEM acrylic windowed panel would damped psu fan noise at all or would it just be a waste of $18?


You won't be using the top fan(230mm) when you install your radiator. When I installed my loop I removed all but the front 230 fan. But since you won't have a mainboard block your nb still needs to be cooled. So the 140 and the 230 on the door probably need to be retained.

The 140 I think is a mid level CFM fan. Probably comes in round 1500rpm or so if I remember correctly. Replaced mine with a Yate Loon D14SH-14 High Speed Silent. The 230s' are 110(+/-10%)cfm.

It won't hurt to get another case. But if you're going to cut you don't need one(unless you really want one) You can mock it up in Google Paint first and if you need something tactile to touch you can mock the doors up with cardboard or construction paper and use some masking to secure it to get the look you're going for right. Then use some contact paper on both sides of the door to keep the Powder Coat clean and use a stencil to trace your pattern on it prior to cutting. Once it looks good to you you can start your cutting. But don't be in a hurry. Rushing things inevitably leads to mistakes. 99.9999999% of all modding gaffs are due to rushing through the process.

Don't need a bench for leak testing. You can get one if you wish but I used full length tubing for leak testing and did the cutting only when the board and everything was mounted in my 932. Only had 8 feet of tubing so I had to make sure I got it on the first try. Only had to redo one piece and that was the fillport tube because it was too short.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> check this did a little cable managment and underbody light kit yepperz looking great only if i had another 2500$ to just blow on this computer lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good bro, but it would help if we could see the cables when you show off your cable management.









~Ceadder


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So lemme get this straight. You got the Acrylic/Acetal block setup? Those only come one or the other. Were you clear that you wanted the Intel one and not the AMD unit? I may be misunderstanding which is which is why I ask for clarification.


LTX blocks alone are sold for AMD or Intel but kits have parts necessary to make them compatible with both . This is from EKWB's LTX kit description :
Quote:


> This water cooling kit is compatible with the following CPU sockets:
> - Intel LGA-775
> - Intel LGA-1155/1156
> - Intel LGA-1366
> - Intel LGA-2011
> - AMD Sockets: 939, 754, 940
> - AMD Sockets: AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+


----------



## nascasho

Back to good ol' air, water frustrated me after two years and it's time to tinker around and see if I can freshen her up, still has a lot of tweaks ahead, but the major painting I wanted to do is pretty much done, need some touch ups cause I messed up the paint around the power/reset/fan switch area. Crappy phone pic:


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So lemme get this straight. You got the Acrylic/Acetal block setup? Those only come one or the other. Were you clear that you wanted the Intel one and not the AMD unit? I may be misunderstanding which is which is why I ask for clarification.
> In any case it seems you have enough time before you set up since you have to flush your radiator and have other things coming. Just contact them and see if they can help you. No need to stop going to them over this unless it absolutely holds you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be using the top fan(230mm) when you install your radiator. When I installed my loop I removed all but the front 230 fan. But since you won't have a mainboard block your nb still needs to be cooled. So the 140 and the 230 on the door probably need to be retained.
> The 140 I think is a mid level CFM fan. Probably comes in round 1500rpm or so if I remember correctly. Replaced mine with a Yate Loon D14SH-14 High Speed Silent. The 230s' are 110(+/-10%)cfm.
> It won't hurt to get another case. But if you're going to cut you don't need one(unless you really want one) You can mock it up in Google Paint first and if you need something tactile to touch you can mock the doors up with cardboard or construction paper and use some masking to secure it to get the look you're going for right. Then use some contact paper on both sides of the door to keep the Powder Coat clean and use a stencil to trace your pattern on it prior to cutting. Once it looks good to you you can start your cutting. But don't be in a hurry. Rushing things inevitably leads to mistakes. 99.9999999% of all modding gaffs are due to rushing through the process.
> Don't need a bench for leak testing. You can get one if you wish but I used full length tubing for leak testing and did the cutting only when the board and everything was mounted in my 932. Only had 8 feet of tubing so I had to make sure I got it on the first try. Only had to redo one piece and that was the fillport tube because it was too short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No I got the LTX like you suggested. They only sent me the AMD block though. If they sent me the wrong block I'll defintely be contacting them. I'll post a picture when I get home to have you guys tell me if they screwed me. I will be contacting them to get my Intel block though, as that's what the kit is supposed to have and I may switch to Intel at some point.

I do need to read up on what to do to get it ready, as it has been a while since I read about WCing. Figure I might as well prep while I wait for my silver bullet, green tubing and new HAF 932 case









I will have to pick up some contact paper though and figure out how to use it, haven't done this stuff since high school metal class about 11 years ago.. ha. I mainly wanted the bench to have my comp setup while I do the mod so figured I'd just buy a new case to mod so I can take my time on it. I'm ok with spending money so I can take my time and do it right.

Going with a blue and green theme; not sure how good it'll look, but we'll find out. Green tubing and blue LEDs. Want to get some UV lights to put in along the top; where would I find some that resemble the LED lights in Ceadder's rig? Can't remember who else has those tubes of LED lights, so sorry if I offended by only mentioning Ceadder.


----------



## Ceadderman

They are NZXT 2M Red Sleeved LED Kit, 3-Step Light Sensitivity, Model: CB-LED20-RD, got em from Directron of all places thru FleaBay. They are a little Dim but when paired with a CCL it's a reasonable amount of light for the 932. Still looking for some more light and will eventually get CCL for Res as well. Sposed to have a CCL in it but I got it with burned out UV not included.

Performance actually has some good stuff there and their shipping isn't too bad. I know that you aren't happy with getting an "AMD" block but if you got the metal retention bracket, maybe the box itself contains the Intel bracket too. My HF Supreme came with both. This being a lower end block though that might not be the case. I can't really say what's involved there since I've never had one of the kits or the lower end blox.









But yeah if you feel comfortable with a practice case go for it. Not only is it nice to have a backup plan but it gives you another case to fill when you are ready for an upgrade or to expand your computer arsenal.









Soon as I can get me a Dremel I really wanna go to town. I got a hole to cut in the Left side door and 2 to cut in Right side door. Got me a need to cut but with a burnt out Dremel in the shop at my ma's house I can't cut the cheese let alone 1/16" steel.









~Ceadder


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! Thats what Im talkin about. lets show em off. I suck at taking pics though. EX360.
> 
> Come on. Who's next...


Woah!! Now this an inspiration chassis!


----------



## shinigamibob

Quick question for everyone who is sporting UV lighting: Aren't you afraid of irradiating your nether-regions? I'd imagine most people would have their cases on the floor next to their legs. And if its on a table up top, what about irradiating your arms, etc? AFAIK, UV isn't the greatest thing to be exposed for extended periods of time - ya know, cancer and all those other nasties.

Thats actually the only thing thats stopping me from getting UV reactive tubing for my next build


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you wear a moomoo and sunhat out during the day to stay out of the sun?









I seriously doubt there is enough electricity to make an computer UV device "irradiate" your nether regions.









~Ceadder


----------



## shinigamibob

Hey, hey, don't be hatin' on my moomoo









I was just curious is all. I mean even a small dose for an extended period CAN be as "lethal" as a small acute dose. But hey, if everyone is doing it, must be safe...right?


----------



## Zehel

Alright guys... I think I have hung back long enough and am finally about to move forward with customizing my HAF 932. I put everything together around 2 weeks ago with the plan to water cooling and change some of the LEDs/get different fans. I'll post pictures soon. It's nothing fancy yet...

I'm looking to get the following.

Rad: XSPC RX360 V2

Fans Push/Pull: Either CM SickleFlow 120mm Green LED (Bottom of Rad)
or Yate Loon 120mm Green LED (Bottom of Rad)
and either Yate Loon 120 Slim(Top of Rad)
or Cooler Master Blade Master 120mm(Top of Rad)

Tubing: Either XSPC or ProChill

CPU Block: EK-Supreme HF

GPU Block: EK GeForce 570

Res/Pump: XSPC Dual 5.25 Bay Res - w/d5 Variant Pump

[Edit] Computer specs:
i7 3770k 3.5GHz (3.9Ghz Turbo)
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Corsair Vengence 1866MHz PC3-15000 4x4GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 570 1.2GB GDDR5
Corsair HX750W

Advice is very welcome. I am new to water cooling and am just going off what all the forums have said.

Thanks,
Z


----------



## SunYear

I think is the second time that i post my rig:



Saludos!


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascasho*
> 
> Back to good ol' air, water frustrated me after two years and it's time to tinker around and see if I can freshen her up, still has a lot of tweaks ahead, but the major painting I wanted to do is pretty much done, need some touch ups cause I messed up the paint around the power/reset/fan switch area. Crappy phone pic:


Man I am really digging that paint and the color scheme you got going there. I have a 932 but I am seriously thinking of getting the HAF X after all these nice systems I am seeing in them.


----------



## DarkHollow

Here is what I did to my Sabertooth, gives it a bit of an ROG feel (which IMO Sabertooth boards should be ROG)










And a preview of the Thermal Armor:


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ d6bmg... Thanks dog, yea love the HAF X. It was just so easy to work on. Wouldnt trade for any other case.


----------



## HAFaChance

Hi,

I would like to join your club sporting a HAF 632 which I bought a year ago. I have only recently discovered this site and have been a lurker till now. My rig is far from ideal for gaming but it was put together for photo and video editing (prolly not ideal for that either) but I love it. Photos to follow. So, may I join please?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> I think is the second time that i post my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Looks great but shouldn't you be running NVidia cards in an NVidia Edition case?









~Ceadder


----------



## SunYear

I like the green and black, so, thats it's a priority.

In the future i will get a ASUS GTX670 DCII, but for now the Crossfire config it's a great deal.


----------



## Crunkles

Anyone know how *this* would fit in a HAF 932?


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Anyone know how *this* would fit in a HAF 932?


Yep, it'll fit perfect assuming that's the theme you're going for.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascasho*
> 
> Yep, it'll fit perfect assuming that's the theme you're going for.


Kind of curious how it is supposed to be positioned. Is it put in the bays as if it was a cd-rom drive?

Going for a green and blue theme with some UV lighting somewhere I think. If it doesn't look how I want I can easily change things later







Def want green in it though.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Kind of curious how it is supposed to be positioned. Is it put in the bays as if it was a cd-rom drive?
> Going for a green and blue theme with some UV lighting somewhere I think. If it doesn't look how I want I can easily change things later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def want green in it though.


well if its blue and green theme you could order a blue and green one directly from frozenQ (they even have a preview picture of a blue and green on the product page) and yea those go in the bays (look around on that site they have a few kinds)

https://frozenqshop.com/index.php/reservoirs/bay/bayres.html


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitokiri Battousai*
> 
> well if its blue and green theme you could order a blue and green one directly from frozenQ (they even have a preview picture of a blue and green on the product page) and yea those go in the bays (look around on that site they have a few kinds)
> https://frozenqshop.com/index.php/reservoirs/bay/bayres.html


I was lookin at that one or the one with the blue helix. Haven't made a decision yet. Bought a GTX 680 today to replace my 2 6970s so this will wait. Should have everything set up once I decide so I can just replace the res that came with my EK kit. Once I sell my 6970s on eBay I'll look at this res again and a fan controller. Tryin to lower the overall temp in my HAF and make it look nicer


----------



## Matt-Matt

Link, new HAF coming soon! (I think it's coming soon)

Looks alright, i'm still happy with my 932, it just needs USB 3.0


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Link, new HAF coming soon! (I think it's coming soon)
> Looks alright, i'm still happy with my 932, it just needs USB 3.0


Been out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Been out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257


I see, there's no word of it here in Aus (well to buy) - Even online


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I see, there's no word of it here in Aus (well to buy) - Even online


Well that sucks... We can practically do over-night shipping anywhere around the world, why does Aus keep getting shafted?


----------



## THC Butterz

been running that case for a while now... big for a mid tower, uther than lacking a few 5.25 bays its got plenty of room


----------



## DarkHollow

Full board, armor and all.










So far so good, finally got all the sleeving done but the crappy heatshrink ruins it. Oh well.


----------



## SunYear

Sorry, i know this does not belong here, but here go anyway ...

Feliz dia PATRIA!

Tus honor sera invencible
tus alas seran libertad
tus hijos traeran del cielo
una revolucion de verdad.

Oh procer del hombre libre
sueño de nuestra nacion
el sol entre celestes y nubes
cantará el himno con el corazon.

Es tu escarapela el santo orgullo
es tu bandera la nuestra nacion
nace en tus tierras la mano amiga
nace en el alma tu nombre ARGENTINA.

Humilde ofrenda en este 25 de Mayo.


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## warakawa

hello guys, add me to the club please, I have a HAF X,


----------



## warakawa

I'm trying to install the Asus Z77 into the HAF-X, but I don't which screw to use. Did the haf-x come with user manual or something?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa*
> 
> I'm trying to install the Asus Z77 into the HAF-X, but I don't which screw to use. Did the haf-x come with user manual or something?


Use the brass standoffs and the flanged hexnuts that fit them.









Should be 9 standoffs to the tray and 9 flanged hexnuts.









~Ceadder


----------



## warakawa

thanks, I have now fixed the Mobo to Haf-x.


----------



## THC Butterz

congrats on your first build... happy times


----------



## neSSa

To give you a little tickle your imagination!


----------



## brownpride1986

nessa love that idea!!!! thats is sick!!!!


----------



## Johnny Utah

I've moved on from my HAF 922....

and onto the HAF XM! Lovin' it so far. Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1262284/haf-xm-water-cooled-360-rad-mod/0_40

Fully water cooled with a 360 rad up top. Not many mid-towers can pull that off gracefully.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice, looks like that case could handle EATX as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> To give you a little tickle your imagination!


But..... I need a second one to do that! I have wanted to do that for awhile now but just haven't been able too yet.


----------



## ALemon

Just starting putting my first case together today, although I might have a major problem. I'm trying to install a ASUS Z77 Sabertooth into my HAF 932 Advanced Blue. When I installed the motherboard, I noticed on the back that the cutout wasn't even close to lining up with my Hyper 212 Plus cooler. I attached a image below. Will this pose and problems when I turn the machine on? Will I have ground issues or possible short the board? If you can see in the picture, I'm worried about the nuts that are touched the case as well as the bracket itself touching the case.

Much help would be appreciated.

IMG_0865.JPG 2712k .JPG file


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> nessa love that idea!!!! thats is sick!!!!


I am glad that you like, I just cut the sides and slowly preparing painting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> But..... I need a second one to do that! I have wanted to do that for awhile now but just haven't been able too yet.


Slowly, this I decided it was crowded in one case and it is impossible to put all the parts. First, the hardware and then everything else ...


----------



## richie_2010

Hi guys, I'm wondering if I cut out the hdd cage in my haf x I can fit a 120 rad in the front.
I have a 620 on my 6950 and want to move it from the back to the front, I'm using a crosshair v board with the card in the top slot would it reach or would I have to move slots.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALemon*
> 
> Just starting putting my first case together today, although I might have a major problem. I'm trying to install a ASUS Z77 Sabertooth into my HAF 932 Advanced Blue. When I installed the motherboard, I noticed on the back that the cutout wasn't even close to lining up with my Hyper 212 Plus cooler. I attached a image below. Will this pose and problems when I turn the machine on? Will I have ground issues or possible short the board? If you can see in the picture, I'm worried about the nuts that are touched the case as well as the bracket itself touching the case.
> 
> Much help would be appreciated.
> 
> IMG_0865.JPG 2712k .JPG file


You wont have a problem, I don't think any of my cases line up with the backplate for any of my coolers lol Well, except my HAF X but I modded it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm wondering if I cut out the hdd cage in my haf x I can fit a 120 rad in the front.
> I have a 620 on my 6950 and want to move it from the back to the front, I'm using a crosshair v board with the card in the top slot would it reach or would I have to move slots.


Doubt it would reach, IMO


----------



## Dutambalu

I have a HAF 932 Advanced, and maybe someone can help me out. Im trying to unscrew the front panel fan (the stock LED that came with it). While i can screw the top / bottom right no problem, the two on the other side however are covered by the side bezel. I tried taking out the front plates, and the usb front panel, and the thing still doesnt snap off.

Id like to clean the fan, because its accumulating alot of dust. Help ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALemon*
> 
> Just starting putting my first case together today, although I might have a major problem. I'm trying to install a ASUS Z77 Sabertooth into my HAF 932 Advanced Blue. When I installed the motherboard, I noticed on the back that the cutout wasn't even close to lining up with my Hyper 212 Plus cooler. I attached a image below. Will this pose and problems when I turn the machine on? Will I have ground issues or possible short the board? If you can see in the picture, I'm worried about the nuts that are touched the case as well as the bracket itself touching the case.
> 
> Much help would be appreciated.
> 
> IMG_0865.JPG 2712k .JPG file


Won't have a single problem at all. I've run Hyper 212+ and it works just fine. You just have to mount it on the board before you mount the board to the case.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> I have a HAF 932 Advanced, and maybe someone can help me out. Im trying to unscrew the front panel fan (the stock LED that came with it). While i can screw the top / bottom right no problem, the two on the other side however are covered by the side bezel. I tried taking out the front plates, and the usb front panel, and the thing still doesnt snap off.
> 
> Id like to clean the fan, because its accumulating alot of dust. Help ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pull off all the face plates an you'll see there are a total of 6 screws 2 top, 2 mid and to bottom. You have to remove the top to get at the the top ones.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

Ouch.... the X seems easier, only pop the top then pop the front, no screws.


----------



## THC Butterz




----------



## brownpride1986

hey guys been working on my rig optimus X heres a link for the youtube video of what i am doing to it check it out and leave some love for the HAF X club thanks








http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xNFf6X3DsvY#t=1s


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> hey guys been working on my rig optimus X heres a link for the youtube video of what i am doing to it check it out and leave some love for the HAF X club thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xNFf6X3DsvY#t=1s


That guy LUZR4LIFE is a LUZR. LOL.

"It's the American Way"


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> hey guys been working on my rig optimus X heres a link for the youtube video of what i am doing to it check it out and leave some love for the HAF X club thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xNFf6X3DsvY#t=1s


Lookin' good. Can't wait to see it done









I got inspired by some of the builds I saw here, and decided to do something completely uninspired. Since I have the original 932 with the ugly galvanized steel interior, I decided it was high time to paint it - flat black with a satin clear coat.

*Base HAF 932 after removing all the plastic parts. Accidentally broke off a latch for the front side bezels because I didn't see the two screws hidden under the front I/O bay







*


*Stripped down the interior - used medium grade steel wool to basically scratch all the parts i'm going to be painting.* The picture doesn't show much, but its extremely shiny - so much so that the sun overhead reflecting off it was a massive pain.


*You can see how shiny the metal really is. The overly shiny bits were the places where I could really sand it down - but the other areas are quite well stripped as well. Didn't want any paint flaking off







*


*The front side - I realized my mistake 2 minutes into painting the primer but its all fixed now. I forgot to mask off the front of it to prevent over-spray.*


*After 4 or so coats of Rustoleum Painters Touch White Primer. Looks quite good IMO. Took me quite a while to get to this stage - almost sun down.*


*Side panel and PSU tray also primed and ready to go. Realized another mistake here - forgot to mask off the black side of the side panel so there's quite a bit of primer flakes and over-spray on it. I might have to sand it down and paint that as well.*


*The inside of the drive bays. This was a fair bit easier to paint that I'd expected. A spray-can holder with a trigger is a very good investment when undertaking something like this. $5 well spent I think







*


*Still just primer - the PSU holder close-up*


I'll be painting the black coats tomorrow - 3-5 of Rustoleum Painters Touch Flat Black with 3-4 of the Satin Clear should do it I think. More pictures then







If I say so myself, just the primer looks darn good. Very smooth to the touch and looks quite even. Looks quite spiffy in white. Black should make it look even better I think. I'm glad I spent the time to sand it down well.


----------



## Mattyd893

OK, it's time to abandon my CM690 (See Sig Rig)... It's had a fair bit of use and abuse!

Just bought myself a cheap, used 922, going to be installing a full custom loop this week.. will be posting back here soon. Not going for anything too spectacular, after painting and cutting my CM690, all I'm really looking for is a simple, clean build.

Lots of useful info in this thread so thanks!


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good. Can't wait to see it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by some of the builds I saw here, and decided to do something completely uninspired. Since I have the original 932 with the ugly galvanized steel interior, I decided it was high time to paint it - flat black with a satin clear coat.
> *Base HAF 932 after removing all the plastic parts. Accidentally broke off a latch for the front side bezels because I didn't see the two screws hidden under the front I/O bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Stripped down the interior - used medium grade steel wool to basically scratch all the parts i'm going to be painting.* The picture doesn't show much, but its extremely shiny - so much so that the sun overhead reflecting off it was a massive pain.
> 
> *You can see how shiny the metal really is. The overly shiny bits were the places where I could really sand it down - but the other areas are quite well stripped as well. Didn't want any paint flaking off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The front side - I realized my mistake 2 minutes into painting the primer but its all fixed now. I forgot to mask off the front of it to prevent over-spray.*
> 
> *After 4 or so coats of Rustoleum Painters Touch White Primer. Looks quite good IMO. Took me quite a while to get to this stage - almost sun down.*
> 
> *Side panel and PSU tray also primed and ready to go. Realized another mistake here - forgot to mask off the black side of the side panel so there's quite a bit of primer flakes and over-spray on it. I might have to sand it down and paint that as well.*
> 
> *The inside of the drive bays. This was a fair bit easier to paint that I'd expected. A spray-can holder with a trigger is a very good investment when undertaking something like this. $5 well spent I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Still just primer - the PSU holder close-up*
> 
> I'll be painting the black coats tomorrow - 3-5 of Rustoleum Painters Touch Flat Black with 3-4 of the Satin Clear should do it I think. More pictures then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I say so myself, just the primer looks darn good. Very smooth to the touch and looks quite even. Looks quite spiffy in white. Black should make it look even better I think. I'm glad I spent the time to sand it down well.


I am right there with you. I want to do black with my 932 also but BP wants to put some candy on it. LOL


----------



## Mattyd893

Okay...

So, is it worth keeping the 200mm fan in the top of my 922 and mounting my 240mm rad externally with fans and guards, all of which I have. Effectively giving me a push pull setup vs the rad being mounted internally with fans and reemoving the 200mm fan?

The first option obviously being less pleasing on the eye!


----------



## DarkHollow

Up to you, wont make much difference, the 200mm fans have no static pressure. Personally I would say not worth it.


----------



## shinigamibob

Did a couple of flat black coats - 4-5 coats. The results after drying for about 22 hours:

*Lookin' good - I think. Looks a bit gray, but I think the satin clear coat that I still have to do should fix that.*


*The masking tape comes off after I do the clear coat. No point risking something this late into the game







*


*I think I might've become a little lazy doing the PSU holders







. Still shouldn't be too noticeable I hope - especially once there's a PSU on it*


*Obligatory before/after comparison. Looks quite good I think. Can't wait to put some hardware in this thing







*


Ideas/opinions/comments/hate is all welcome.


----------



## Nebacanezer

I think you did a great job. The silver on the chassis before is, in my opinion, completely revolting lol. I think that color should be banned from the computer case world.

The flat black looks great. My personal opinion is leave it flat black and just throw a protective cover over it without any shine, but each to their own


----------



## shinigamibob

You're right - the galvanized steel interior kills the look of the case. It baffles as to why they'd do that when there's such a large window on these things.

As for the flat black - I love it the way it is right now. The only problem being that there is no completely clear protective finish I can use. The closest is the satin clear which is more of a dull finish. Definitely not gloss (*gag*), but not a matte finish like the black either. To be exact its this stuff: 

Apparently its supposed to come out like the lid of the can. I'll probably just test it out on the PSU cover first - just to make sure it comes out as I expect it to. Last thing I want now is for the final coat to mess up all the hard work I put into this.


----------



## vonalka

I agree - paint job looks great! I always wanted to paint my Haf-932 interior and seeing your result reaffirms that it would be worth doing


----------



## ski-bum

You want to coat it with that satin or you'll leave fingerprints when ever you work on it.

The silver interior is painted, it's not metal. I sanded mine first before I painted the flat black.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I agree - paint job looks great! I always wanted to paint my Haf-932 interior and seeing your result reaffirms that it would be worth doing


Go for it! The paint I used was the Rustoleum Painters Touch - white primer base, flat black colour, and the satin clear (probably) for the finish. I found all of them at Rona - I'm sure there's one nearby.

As for total cans used, I need one of the "Ultra 2x cover" and another regular one for the primer. I didn't have enough for the PSU stands (the 2x runs about $8 at pretty all the stores I've looked at - Canadian Tire, Rona, Home Depot, etc. The regular is about $6). As for the flat black - I used 2 full cans of the regular (the non 2x cover - also $6). Buying a third can of the black would probably be a good idea. I'm sure an extra coat or two wouldn't hurt.

As for sandpaper, I used steel wool to prep the surface - but that took almost 2 hours. I'd recommend using a 60 or 80 grit sandpaper to rough up the surface - should get it done much faster. Furthermore, I used a 600grit wet/dry sandpaper between between the primer coats and the black. The smoother the primer base, the smoother your finish.

Also get yourself one of these - makes spraying it much easier.


----------



## Ceadderman

Universal Advanced FTW!!!

Oh by the by... the interior as well as exterior is Powder Coated. Don't know why they went for a two tone PC'ing but that's what it is. Of the HAFs', only 922 had the galvanized interior. The rest are powder coated. Had I had it to do all over again, while I like my painting I would have just run this thing down to the body shop across the river and had em put a Black PC over the grey. But my painting still looks nice and was cheaper.









~Ceadder


----------



## warakawa

guys, I just bought the corsair H100, where do I put the radiator and the two fans that comes with it?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa*
> 
> guys, I just bought the corsair H100, where do I put the radiator and the two fans that comes with it?


1st off, when you install it, come over to my thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/0_20 Could do with some extra pics!

You'll get the rad + 2 fans in push or pull in the top of the case easy. If you want to lose the 200mm fan, you can go for an additional 2 fans outside the case, on top of the chassis for a push/pull setup. Push Pull will get you an extra 3-4 degrees improvement in most scenarios with the H100.
Because of the size of the case and the length of the tubes on the H100, I think you'll struggle to mount it anywhere else.

Depending on HW, you may be able to get rad + 4 fans in push pull inside the case but I can't confirm!


----------



## warakawa

I see has anyone done the push/pull set up with the X?


----------



## warakawa

also should the air in or out from the top?


----------



## Bradleynight

Finaly finished my window mod.

Alot of cuting and bending before acrylic could be inserted.


And the after





The window consist of 5 .220 thick acrylic glued with Weld-On 16 to one .093 of acrylic to give an inlay look.


----------



## warakawa

where do I connect the Fan Led cable to?


----------



## RaiderUK

There is a 2 pin cable running up to the top panel, from there there is a 3 pin fan connector I believe, not 100% sure because I removed mine a long long time ago. Swapped it out for a blue LED fan just into a standard 3 pin fan connector. I didn't see the fascination of turning the main front fan light on and off.

On a side note, just ordered my haf 932 side panel, so I can show my water cooling off in all of its glory. ( Love the HAF-X side panel but its fan gets in the way.)

Next step is a false floor to go over the whole of the PSU area, and from there some nicely drilled holes with quick release connectors for the water loop, and some nice blue braided cable extensions for the 24 pin ATX cable , and the 4 pci-e 6 pin cables.

Watch this space


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Finaly finished my window mod.
> Alot of cuting and bending before acrylic could be inserted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window consist of 5 .220 thick acrylic glued with Weld-On 16 to one .093 of acrylic to give an inlay look.


nice i wanna do something like that with my 922 as well how hard would ya say it was


----------



## Bradleynight

All in all not too bad the key is having the right tools. Dremel is on the top of the list.


----------



## warakawa

is it possible to take off the red SATA cable that's attached to the top panel?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa*
> 
> is it possible to take off the red SATA cable that's attached to the top panel?


Yeah. Take a hair drier and heat up the glue and use an Xacto knife to separate the points between it and the other cables. Has to be a pretty thin blade. But yeah it's connected under the top and should be fairly accessible. A 932 has 3 Mainboard screws holding it in place under the rubber pad. I'm not sure how to get the top off the 922 but I don't see it being welded on, and same with the HAF X.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bradleynight

922 is really easy its four tabs under the top. Two one each side of the 5.25 bays and the sata connector just unplugs from the board.


----------



## neoro

HI,
I have a 912 ADvance...

Will this slot in smoothly into the 5.25bays?
currently I only have the top Slot occupied with a DVD Drive

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=fan_cage-_-17-996-019-_-Product


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> HI,
> I have a 912 ADvance...
> 
> Will this slot in smoothly into the 5.25bays?
> currently I only have the top Slot occupied with a DVD Drive
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&cm_re=fan_cage-_-17-996-019-_-Product


Not a problem but make sure to get a filter for the front that you can clean without having to remove the whole unit. Everything including the filter should fit under the front grills.









This is the kind of filter I would recommend for that set up...



The round piece is removable and you can run it under lukewarm tap water to clean it. Just let it dry in dish drainer replace it and you're good to go.









~Ceadder


----------



## DarkHollow

I wish I had gotten the square ones







but all they had were the round ones. Anyways I better put em on before the dust gets too horrible.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> 922 is really easy its four tabs under the top. Two one each side of the 5.25 bays and the sata connector just unplugs from the board.


Hello Bradley


----------



## neoro

Thanks Ceadderman !!


----------



## The Red Dojo

Any of you guys in the UK and happen to have a spare 5.25 mesh for a 922??? Just need one :-\

Oh, and sent in the application... Case should be done by the 22nd.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> Any of you guys in the UK and happen to have a spare 5.25 mesh for a 922??? Just need one :-\
> Oh, and sent in the application... Case should be done by the 22nd.


Checked on ebay or a general google search? Or get in touch with CM?


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Checked on ebay or a general google search? Or get in touch with CM?


I'm to the end of the rope, unfortunately. I've been on ebay and sent a message to a guy that had an I/O panel listed last week, haven't heard from him yet though. The only ones I can get from CM are from the US site and I'm just not going to spend 15 quid for a single 5.25 mesh bay cover.

Edit***

The CM Europe store wants 50+ euros shipped just for the front panel.


----------



## Nastrodamous

I just ordered a H100, What kind of configuration would you guys recommened I put it in

This is what my case is currently like


----------



## DarkHollow

Unless I am mistaken, a H100 is a 240 rad meaning the only place to mount it is on the top. Have it intake air, it will likely be cooler, not for sure but probably.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> I just ordered a H100, What kind of configuration would you guys recommened I put it in
> This is what my case is currently like


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Unless I am mistaken, a H100 is a 240 rad meaning the only place to mount it is on the top. Have it intake air, it will likely be cooler, not for sure but probably.


You need mount that radiator on top, taking the hot air of your case and blowing out of it.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> You need mount that radiator on top, taking the hot air of your case and blowing out of it.


\

Would i also need to change my roof fans to exhaust?


----------



## richie_2010

yea you need them blowing out, put the rear to intake and see if it helps with nb/mosfet temps


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> yea you need them blowing out, put the rear to intake and see if it helps with nb/mosfet temps


The rear fan in intake mode maybe can not help much, even, I think that give you bad temps compared with the same fan in exhaust mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> \
> Would i also need to change my roof fans to exhaust?


No, the top fan comes from manufacturer installed for blowing out air from your case. Leave it as is right now and just install the radiator.


----------



## SirWooties

After finally deciding between a corsair carbide 300r and haf 912, I chose the HAF 912. I'll be downgrading from an oversized HAF 932 Advanced. Will post picks ASAP... whenever my damn case comes from amazon


----------



## shadowhero18

GOT NOMINATED FOR MOTM... not sure if i'll be done in time, or at least to a point i'm satisfied with for MOTM, but just thought i should post it here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252312


----------



## kkorky

*UPDATE*

Got a new 580 GTX card and decided to get a FC 580 GTX wb for it & and the GTX 580 Backplate.

Below are photos of the card and block and the rig after it was fitted (along with some very minor re routing), and final sleeving - I'm finally done.

I MUST pay special thanks to Gregor over at EKWB, who helped me get the right parts and also provided EXCELLENT customer service in the process.
The reason i am mentioning EKWB is because i too have read the so called horror stories about their customer service being sub par, but i encountered NO such problems at all-im a firm believer in treating people properly and with respect, and that way one tends to get better results. So just a bit of friendly advice: less of the nerd raging and you will get your problems sorted out. (and for those who may think that im affiliated to EKWB-sorry chaps for spoiling your party but, im just a normal customer







)


----------



## The Red Dojo

Heard back from the guy on ebay, and he doesn't want to come off the bay covers, can't really blame him as he wants to get rid of the entire package in one go...

Soooooooooooo anybody, anywhere got a spare HAF 922 bay cover??









PM me, we can work something out...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> Heard back from the guy on ebay, and he doesn't want to come off the bay covers, can't really blame him as he wants to get rid of the entire package in one go...
> 
> Soooooooooooo anybody, anywhere got a spare HAF 922 bay cover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me, we can work something out...


I have one that I will never use. But I'm here across tha pond. It's brand new no dust anywhere on it. PM me and we'll sort out the details if you can't find one closer to you.









~Ceadder


----------



## greg1184

Just got the HAF X. Upgrading from the HAF 922. I will post pictures once I build. I plan a red/blue light combination. Just need to figure out how I will go about this.


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Just got the HAF X. Upgrading from the HAF 922. I will post pictures once I build. I plan a red/blue light combination. Just need to figure out how I will go about this.


Good choice!!!


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have one that I will never use. But I'm here across tha pond. It's brand new no dust anywhere on it. PM me and we'll sort out the details if you can't find one closer to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cool, sent you a PM, forgot to add if I get it, it would be going to Swindon, UK. Many thanks for the offer


----------



## SirWooties

Who's 912 is this? I found this while rummaging in google images (the original image link was from overclock.net).

Looks very nice, EXACTLY what I was aiming for.. except a blue led fan in the front + a dvd drive









Does anyone know a good Blue LED lighting kit I can use. Or if any can ID the one being used in this picture.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Who's 912 is this? I found this while rummaging in google images (the original image link was from overclock.net).
> 
> Looks very nice, EXACTLY what I was aiming for.. except a blue led fan in the front + a dvd drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a good Blue LED lighting kit I can use. Or if any can ID the one being used in this picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can get a good LED kit of Fleabay for a reasonable amount. I paid $16 for my 2m NZXT strand. I think the Blue ones are a bit more spendy but I have to say that I really like my Red strand.









~Ceadder


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can get a good LED kit of Fleabay for a reasonable amount. I paid $16 for my 2m NZXT strand. I think the Blue ones are a bit more spendy but I have to say that I really like my Red strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


How "red" are the red LED's? I know that most cold cathodes turn out an orange-ish hue, but I'd imagine LED's would stay true to their colour. I might go pick up a 2m red strand sometime soon.

I bought a 2m white and a 2m blue strand a couple months ago - those look pretty darn awesome. I just with I could daisy-chain both to the same controller - or ideally, take up the footprint of one controller, but independent controls for each.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*
> 
> Good choice!!!


Thanks! Pic of proof. I will posts pics as my build progresses. I am getting red g.skill RAM to go on the board. Haven't gotten LED's or cathode lights yet.

I am thinking of making a spectrum of colors with red...blue...purple.

One thing I love about the sabertooth is that it is a neutral color.

I am also looking into replacing my TRUE with either a Silver Arrow, Noctua, or H100.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can get a good LED kit of Fleabay for a reasonable amount. I paid $16 for my 2m NZXT strand. I think the Blue ones are a bit more spendy but I have to say that I really like my Red strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How "red" are the red LED's? I know that most cold cathodes turn out an orange-ish hue, but I'd imagine LED's would stay true to their colour. I might go pick up a 2m red strand sometime soon.
> 
> I bought a 2m white and a 2m blue strand a couple months ago - those look pretty darn awesome. I just with I could daisy-chain both to the same controller - or ideally, take up the footprint of one controller, but independent controls for each.
Click to expand...




















I have a 15" Logysis CCL in the bottom. That Red enough fer ya?







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Thanks! Pic of proof. I will posts pics as my build progresses. I am getting red g.skill RAM to go on the board. Haven't gotten LED's or cathode lights yet.
> I am thinking of making a spectrum of colors with red...blue...purple.
> One thing I love about the sabertooth is that it is a neutral color.
> I am also looking into replacing my TRUE with either a Silver Arrow, Noctua, or H100.]
> 
> Looking forward to the pics. Thinking about buying that Sabertooth myself, be nice to cheat and already know what it will look like in the HAF X.


----------



## Draco_74401

I did a bit of updating the last few weeks. Here is A before and few afters.
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2474814/width/600/height/450]







[/URL]


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *snip*
> I have a 15" Logysis CCL in the bottom. That Red enough fer ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder


Whoo boy, that is definitely red... very red









I'd definitely go buy a red strand. I'm just looking at the controller right now - it just seems like a very resistor layout. I'm sure I can find those same ones and hook it up to 3 independent switches and brightness sliders - on the same board of course.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *snip*
> I have a 15" Logysis CCL in the bottom. That Red enough fer ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo boy, that is definitely red... very red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd definitely go buy a red strand. I'm just looking at the controller right now - it just seems like a very resistor layout. I'm sure I can find those same ones and hook it up to 3 independent switches and brightness sliders - on the same board of course.
Click to expand...

Modsmart has some really good controller boxes that come with a switch that I think I'm gonna be getting so I can clear the PCI Slot that is holding the strand. My CCL slot is currently residing in the top HDD rack so I can access it without taking off the back door. Didn't have enough slots to put both in. Now I want to make it so I don't have to use any for my lighting devices.









~Ceadder


----------



## greg1184

Anyone try a white color theme?


----------



## BradleyW

Is my airflow optimal?
Also, should have have the side fan as intake or outtake?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My config:

My GPU's:
http://www.ebuyer.com/353110-powercolor-hd-7970-v3-3gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-dual-mini-displayport-ax7970-3gbd5-2dhv3



Thank you.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*
> 
> Any of you guys in the UK and happen to have a spare 5.25 mesh for a 922??? Just need one :-\
> Oh, and sent in the application... Case should be done by the 22nd.


Go down to your local hardware store and pick up some window screen. I replaced all the meshes in my HAF 922 with the window screen. I got the aluminum screening.


----------



## skyisover

Hello, I just bought a Haf-X case on ebay for $140. Should I take it? If there is something better around the corner then I will get something else but I would like all you owners to give advice considering you have it. Should I get? Is it futureproof enough and can it last me multiple builds?


----------



## neoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is my airflow optimal?
> Also, should have have the side fan as intake or outtake?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My config:
> 
> My GPU's:
> http://www.ebuyer.com/353110-powercolor-hd-7970-v3-3gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-dual-mini-displayport-ax7970-3gbd5-2dhv3
> 
> 
> Thank you.


The top rear intake will be pushing hot air from your PSU,
I configured my 912A as follows:

Front 2x - 120 - Inflow
Rear - 1x 120 - Outflow
Top 2x 120 - Outflow
CPU 2x 140 - Blowing to rear
Side (Windows) 1x 140 intake

generally I'm blowing in cooler air from the bottom of the case, and flowing the hot air out from the rear & top


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Hello, I just bought a Haf-X case on ebay for $140. Should I take it? If there is something better around the corner then I will get something else but I would like all you owners to give advice considering you have it. Should I get? Is it futureproof enough and can it last me multiple builds?


well boss ill tell you like this be carefully i bought my haf x off ebay for 150$ THOUGHT I WAS GETTING A GOOD DEAL WHEN IT SHOWED UP THE SIDE window was all scratched up scratches all over case missing parts so if it seem to good to be true it is and they guy i bought it from said it was new 10-10 condition so buyers beware ask questions don't get screwed


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Hello, I just bought a Haf-X case on ebay for $140. Should I take it? If there is something better around the corner then I will get something else but I would like all you owners to give advice considering you have it. Should I get? Is it futureproof enough and can it last me multiple builds?


HAF 932 is still futureproof cosidering most PC'ers get MidTowers or smallers. So yeah an X is plenty futureproof depending on what you have planned for your build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Hello, I just bought a Haf-X case on ebay for $140. Should I take it? If there is something better around the corner then I will get something else but I would like all you owners to give advice considering you have it. Should I get? Is it futureproof enough and can it last me multiple builds?
> 
> 
> 
> well boss ill tell you like this be carefully i bought my haf x off ebay for 150$ THOUGHT I WAS GETTING A GOOD DEAL WHEN IT SHOWED UP THE SIDE window was all scratched up scratches all over case missing parts so if it seem to good to be true it is and they guy i bought it from said it was new 10-10 condition so buyers beware ask questions don't get screwed
Click to expand...

This. I sell on the Bay, but sadly not everyone there is as reliable seller as I am. brownpride know whut he be talkin about so ask lots of questions and make sure to document everything in case you get saddled with crap.









~Ceadder


----------



## SirWooties

Anyone know where I can buy a 3mm power led in white/blue? I have blue led fans in the front and the red power led on my HAF 912 is really bugging me.

I plan on doing something like this



EDIT: woops never mind found some on frozen cpu


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy a 3mm power led in white/blue? I have blue led fans in the front and the red power led on my HAF 912 is really bugging me.
> 
> I plan on doing something like this
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: woops never mind found some on frozen cpu


Why do shipping if you have a Radio Shack close by?









~Ceadder


----------



## SirWooties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why do shipping if you have a Radio Shack close by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


They don't have blue







and FCPU has 3 pin connectors with preinstalled leds so its a simple swap rather than soldering.







It's only a few dollars more im okay with that


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draco_74401*
> 
> I did a bit of updating the last few weeks. Here is A before and few afters.
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2474814/width/600/height/450]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Nice looking rig


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Go down to your local hardware store and pick up some window screen. I replaced all the meshes in my HAF 922 with the window screen. I got the aluminum screening.


I thought about that and even found a site with some nice aluminium mesh. I had a single solid mesh piece on my storm scout, but that's just not the look I want to go for unfortunately, and it would also be problematic with the DVD drive being stealthed.

I've got the mesh out of the Storm Sniper side panel that I'm going to cut a piece out of and try to bend to match the same contours. The holes in the mesh are different so If that doesn't look decent, looks like I'll be buying one from Ceadderman.

Oh, and I submitted the application to be put in the lists in the OP, dunno if it's gone through or not but I'm adding the line in my sig so I can represent...


----------



## neSSa

I finished my new case, now follows the insertion of the components and cooling.


----------



## skyisover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Hello, I just bought a Haf-X case on ebay for $140. Should I take it? If there is something better around the corner then I will get something else but I would like all you owners to give advice considering you have it. Should I get? Is it futureproof enough and can it last me multiple builds?


Well the thing is this guy has sold a few Haf-X's before and it seems they left good feedback. I guess it seems safe, according to everyone else.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> The top rear intake will be pushing hot air from your PSU,
> I configured my 912A as follows:
> Front 2x - 120 - Inflow
> Rear - 1x 120 - Outflow
> Top 2x 120 - Outflow
> CPU 2x 140 - Blowing to rear
> Side (Windows) 1x 140 intake
> generally I'm blowing in cooler air from the bottom of the case, and flowing the hot air out from the rear & top


Thanks. I will try and do the same, however I will set the side to outflow and fit a 120mm at the side of my GPUs.

I will rep later. Thanks.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draco_74401*
> 
> I did a bit of updating the last few weeks. Here is A before and few afters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2474814/width/600/height/450]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


So.....pretty


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> well boss ill tell you like this be carefully i bought my haf x off ebay for 150$ THOUGHT I WAS GETTING A GOOD DEAL WHEN IT SHOWED UP THE SIDE window was all scratched up scratches all over case missing parts so if it seem to good to be true it is and they guy i bought it from said it was new 10-10 condition so buyers beware ask questions don't get screwed


Works both ways, I just bought a 922 off Ebay for 30EUR plus free P+P. The seller said it was "B" and had signs of use. I think that put people off, i took a chance and when it arrived it was almos perfect, had one 5.25 mesh cover missing and a few screws missing, some very very light marks that you wouldn't notice unless you were inspecting it. So got a bargain in the end btu there was a risk, I plan on modding it anyway so wasn't concerned!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draco_74401*
> 
> I did a bit of updating the last few weeks. Here is A before and few afters.


I like that window, did you do it? If yes, do you have a build log for it? If not, where did you get it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> I finished my new case, now follows the insertion of the components and cooling.


Man if you inverted you mainboard tray that would be such a Win setup it's not even funny. Looks awesome though.









Is it me or is that back panel one piece?









~Ceadder


----------



## Draco_74401

I did build the glass window on my case. I don't have A build log for it, but it was pretty simple. I had a piece of double thick window glass cut to 51 cm x 50 cm with the edges rounded over. Only cost me $11 at my local glass shop. The HAF logo was done with A product called "Amour Etch" available at Hobby Lobby or A similier crafts store. You just mask off the design you want apply the glass etching cream wait 5 minutes and rinse off. The first one I did came out perfect........then I dropped it. The second came out ok also. heheheheh


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> I finished my new case, now follows the insertion of the components and cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if you inverted you mainboard tray that would be such a Win setup it's not even funny. Looks awesome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is that back panel one piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I actually got a second HAF 932 to try this same concept







Any suggestions after doing it yourself? I've got an idea for the build lighting scheme that I'm hoping will work out well.


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Man if you inverted you mainboard tray that would be such a Win setup it's not even funny. Looks awesome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is that back panel one piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thank you, the last panel was made up of two parts and on-site cut and assembled rivets. Later, all together, powdercoated, and this is a result that is not visible rivets.

I personally prefer this kind of positioning components.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I actually got a second HAF 932 to try this same concept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions after doing it yourself? I've got an idea for the build lighting scheme that I'm hoping will work out well.


Just glad it's still got a similar idea. There is a definite need for such a box in the shape of a cube. Here in Serbia, where I live we can not buy MM, CaseLabs so I had to make their own.

I do not have special tips or program schedules. I did everything on site and cut to fit.

As for the lighting in this work which will be the only white LEDs with a fan. Will put more of the images when I am put into operation, and you will see.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> I finished my new case, now follows the insertion of the components and cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man if you inverted you mainboard tray that would be such a Win setup it's not even funny. Looks awesome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is that back panel one piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually got a second HAF 932 to try this same concept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions after doing it yourself? I've got an idea for the build lighting scheme that I'm hoping will work out well.
Click to expand...

Yeah you drill out the rivets and flip the back and tray. Everything else stays in it's original position. You might have to remove rivets from the 5.25 cage to separate and flip it also you can 180* the cage to have access to the thumb latches from the opposite side.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Went to take the fan out of the top of my 932 and realized I'd need an allen wrench to get the screws out







Have to stop at Lowes on the way home now.

Gonna see if I can get away with putting my 360 in the top without modding it and use only 1 case. Kinda want to save the other for a modding project in the future


----------



## greg1184

I have the HAF X and am considering going into watercooling. For those of you who use a 360 radiator, what do you do with the first drive bay? Do you put a fan controller? What other things can you put there that can fit since a 360 radiator pretty much obstructs part of it?

That is probably the only design disappointment of the HAF X because otherwise it is a beautiful piece of solid construction.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Went to take the fan out of the top of my 932 and realized I'd need an allen wrench to get the screws out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to stop at Lowes on the way home now.
> Gonna see if I can get away with putting my 360 in the top without modding it and use only 1 case. Kinda want to save the other for a modding project in the future


The 932 can handle a 360 rad on top, you'll just lose a 5.25 bay or two to do it. Lift the fillport flap, the remaining pair of screw holes is under it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Went to take the fan out of the top of my 932 and realized I'd need an allen wrench to get the screws out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to stop at Lowes on the way home now.
> Gonna see if I can get away with putting my 360 in the top without modding it and use only 1 case. Kinda want to save the other for a modding project in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 932 can handle a 360 rad on top, you'll just lose a 5.25 bay or two to do it. Lift the fillport flap, the remaining pair of screw holes is under it.
Click to expand...

Pretty much lose 3 if you put anything more than a slim 360 in there.









I had to move my move my ODD down one and my Fan Controller up one to be able to have access to the fittings on 45* Rotaries. If the Radiator were any thicker than 29mm it would have required one more bay.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty much lose 3 if you put anything more than a slim 360 in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to move my move my ODD down one and my Fan Controller up one to be able to have access to the fittings on 45* Rotaries. If the Radiator were any thicker than 29mm it would have required one more bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well I got the EK LTX kit, had been waiting on my new tubing and silver bullet to come, little did I know it was sitting in one of the package boxes below my mailbox at the apartment complex









And not worried about losing bays. Only need my DVD drive and will be gettinng a fan controller soon enough once I figure out a good one. If I find one that can fit with the rad I'll get that. Think I've asked y'all before about a fan controller. Still gotta find one I like.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty much lose 3 if you put anything more than a slim 360 in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to move my move my ODD down one and my Fan Controller up one to be able to have access to the fittings on 45* Rotaries. If the Radiator were any thicker than 29mm it would have required one more bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got the EK LTX kit, had been waiting on my new tubing and silver bullet to come, little did I know it was sitting in one of the package boxes below my mailbox at the apartment complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not worried about losing bays. Only need my DVD drive and will be gettinng a fan controller soon enough once I figure out a good one. If I find one that can fit with the rad I'll get that. Think I've asked y'all before about a fan controller. Still gotta find one I like.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: My Stealthed Sunbeam RheoSmart Controller

































~Ceadder


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I have the HAF X and am considering going into watercooling. For those of you who use a 360 radiator, what do you do with the first drive bay? Do you put a fan controller? What other things can you put there that can fit since a 360 radiator pretty much obstructs part of it?
> That is probably the only design disappointment of the HAF X because otherwise it is a beautiful piece of solid construction.


I dont have anything on top 2 drive bays, fan controller and a dvd-reader is on bottom two, fan controller or something else shorter would fit fine on the top bay, i have a EK XT360 on top, and dvd-reader should fit on the second bay, but it might affect to the airflow through rad, anything thicker rad on top would force you to use 3 or 4 bay for dvd.


----------



## von rottes

I'm so excited.... my windowed side panel for my HAF 912 will hopefully be here Friday...or maybe Monday


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I have the HAF X and am considering going into watercooling. For those of you who use a 360 radiator, what do you do with the first drive bay? Do you put a fan controller? What other things can you put there that can fit since a 360 radiator pretty much obstructs part of it?
> That is probably the only design disappointment of the HAF X because otherwise it is a beautiful piece of solid construction.


I have a fan controller in top bay. It fits fine, dont think its a disappointment though look around at some of the pics here. There r a ton of people that have had to mount there rad externally.I love my X. Using XSPC EX 360 up top.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if I had a 6 channel, I could have fit it in the top bay of the 932. But I have a 3.5" three channel so it requires the adapter. If I cut the adapter to give it a little more room I'm sure I could mount it in the top bay as well.









Love the look of your HAF X though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a Lamptron FC6 and some Red LED Strips enroute for my 922. Gonna have to rescuff, prime, and repaint the interior of my case this summer. I currently have the H60 rad in the front 5.25" bay drives. I will be moving that back to the rear exhaust to make room for the fan controller. Also got some Fan Gaskets and 4-pin to 3-pin adapters today. I am a header or 2 short on the mobo for the fans I have. H60 going back to Push/pull too.


----------



## Crunkles

Finally got the fan of the top of my HAF 932... If anyone is wondering, it needs a 3mm allen wrench









Just ordered a fan controller and UV light from frozencpu; hope I like them


----------



## chineytt

Hey guys!

it is a work in progress!!

also my 3rd gtx 680 has been shipped as well









http://www.ptclangaming.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=95


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chineytt*
> 
> Hey guys!
> it is a work in progress!!
> also my 3rd gtx 680 has been shipped as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ptclangaming.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=95


Dang, I'm happy with 1 GTX 680 right now lol

Quick question when I try to setup my 360 rad inside my 932; should I have the rad fans pull into the case and exhaust out the back, or push out the top and possibly pull air from the back?


----------



## Erick Silver

I would say that you should have them set to intake personally for better temps.


----------



## vonalka

I just finished changing the H-100 in my Haf-932 to push/pull using new Corsair fans, I think it looks pretty good:

Full build log is here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build

Let me know what you think


----------



## chineytt

Basic rule to remember is that radiators are there to keep the water/coolant's temp down. Your room temp is very important in playing this part. I am also if not totally sure that your room temp is going to be lower than inside your case. My advice would be to put those fans to take air from outside and blow unto the rad. I have a high speed channelled fan taking that air right back outside via the rear. As well the front bitfenix 230mm 167cfm pushing cool air into the case from the front.

Hope i answered your question.

Looks good @ vonalka. I would strip that badboy down and paint the internals though.. Downside to the HAF 932s


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chineytt*
> 
> Looks good @ vonalka. I would strip that badboy down and paint the internals though.. Downside to the HAF 932s


Thanks!

I know what you mean - I have always wanted to paint it. Maybe next time I redo this build that is something I will have to do.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Finally got the fan of the top of my HAF 932... If anyone is wondering, it needs a 3mm allen wrench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a fan controller and UV light from frozencpu; hope I like them


I never wondered. Just carefully use a T-15 driver and the screws go in an out easily as long as you don't over torque on the head. For some stupid reason 3mm Allen doesn't come with a lot of kits. All the ones I ever got anyway.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chineytt*
> 
> Hey guys!
> it is a work in progress!!
> also my 3rd gtx 680 has been shipped as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ptclangaming.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=95
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I'm happy with 1 GTX 680 right now lol
> 
> Quick question when I try to setup my 360 rad inside my 932; should I have the rad fans pull into the case and exhaust out the back, or push out the top and possibly pull air from the back?
Click to expand...

I have mine set up Pull in Exhaust. The temps are reasonable @ Load (42c) on my unlapped 1100T. My RMA'ed 1055 is on it's way so when it gets here I'm gonna swap it out with the 1100 and lap the 1100.

But the reason I run in this configuration is less downtime for dust cleanup. Just run a dry paint brush over the fins it knocks out any dust that might have accumulated(I'm only running 3x120 & 200mm). Having had really solid temps with my H50 in Exhaust I went with what I know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I would say that you should have them set to intake personally for better temps.


Not necessarily. From experience with the H50(120 Radiatior) the best I could hope to get via Intake vs Pull was between 1-2c drop in temps. My CPU was lapped so it couldn't drop temps any further to make flipping the fans worthwhile. Now with my 360 the drop might be between 3-6c(A = 120*3) but I'm running my NB temp into my CPU temp and then into the Radiator. NB temp is between 40-47c depending on what's going on. Right now I'm installing Catalyst update so it's running 47c due to the activity. CPU runs between 39-45c due to the added heat dumped into the flow chamber.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I just finished changing the H-100 in my Haf-932 to push/pull using new Corsair fans, I think it looks pretty good:
> 
> Full build log is here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build
> 
> Let me know what you think


Wow that setup looks very nice. Looks like Corsair intentionally set it up that way to match ROG themed boards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chineytt*
> 
> Basic rule to remember is that radiators are there to keep the water/coolant's temp down. Your room temp is very important in playing this part. I am also if not totally sure that your room temp is going to be lower than inside your case. My advice would be to put those fans to take air from outside and blow unto the rad. I have a high speed channelled fan taking that air right back outside via the rear. As well the front bitfenix 230mm 167cfm pushing cool air into the case from the front.
> 
> Hope i answered your question.
> 
> Looks good @ vonalka. I would strip that badboy down and paint the internals though.. Downside to the HAF 932s


Alot is dependent on wether the NB is water cooled or not. Mine is so I don't need the extra fans. Without the extra fans blowing ambient air into the case I'm able to run very good temps in Pull since there is hardly any heat escaping from the board other than the residual heat from the wasted energy of the exposed GPU and traces on the Mainboard.









~Ceadder


----------



## chineytt

everything in my case is going to be watercooled, so i will be sticking with the "pulling cool air unto rad" saying


----------



## chineytt

http://www.ptclangaming.com/custom-made-ek-gtx-680-backplates-t181.html

I am also making a few of these for myself and my friend, we cant seem to find these instock anywhere that ships internationally!!!


----------



## shadowhero18

haha. i just made my last order from Frozen CPU for my HAF 932 Watercooling.



any tips on modding the top of the 932 to hold a second 200mm fan?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chineytt*
> 
> http://www.ptclangaming.com/custom-made-ek-gtx-680-backplates-t181.html
> I am also making a few of these for myself and my friend, we cant seem to find these instock anywhere that ships internationally!!!


There was a guy on this forum that was doing it for free for a bit. Dunno if he still is. I will see if I can locate the thread.


----------



## swirusek

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270327/cooler-master-haf-x

anyone?
thanks


----------



## halcyon-twin

guys I have a HAF-X that I'm trying to figure out how to remove the flip plate off the 3.5" removable bays so i can paint them. Can someone throw me a bone how to do this?


----------



## OcSlave

Well here's mine, just got the Demciflex filter kit from South Africa today and the 140mm xigmatek cpu fan







, might aswell show them off.

Demciflex took 5 days to deliver from South Africa to the UK, great service, brilliant price























Fan layout.....

Front top 200mm intake, back top 200mm exhaust
Front bottom 230mm intake, 140mm above 230mm is intake allso
Side 200mm exhaust
rear 140mm exhaust
Bottom internal grill by psu, 140mm intake
Demciflex filter on every intake and exaust.


----------



## BradleyW

I seem to have a real hard job on cooling my GPU's in this case. The 200mm side fan as intake reduced temps by 5c on the top card, however the top card can hit up to 15c hotter. I ran both cards on their own. They operate at the exact same temperature. I added a NF F12 fan near the HDD bay to blow air inbetween the cards. It has had almost no effect to my suprise. Not great from the worlds best 120mm fan.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I seem to have a real hard job on cooling my GPU's in this case. The 200mm side fan as intake reduced temps by 5c on the top card, however the top card can hit up to 15c hotter. I ran both cards on their own. They operate at the exact same temperature. I added a NF F12 fan near the HDD bay to blow air inbetween the cards. It has had almost no effect to my suprise. Not great from the worlds best 120mm fan.


Try doing the side fan as exhaust.
my card got pretty warm with the side as intake.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Try doing the side fan as exhaust.
> my card got pretty warm with the side as intake.


Yeah it is a good idea in theory but it increased my temps by 10c when i switched the side fan as outtake.

Here is my system


----------



## OcSlave

Hi,
I had same issue's
I put the side as exhaust and i can really feel the hot temps of my 2 cards blowing through, in conjuction with removing the psu cover and adding a 140mm intake fan made my cards nearly the same temps while gaming and 3-6c in stress testing at max, overall temps allso dropped 8-12c







.
Pictures of teh 140mm fan in a post above







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Hi,
> I had same issue's
> I put the side as exhaust and i can really feel the hot temps of my 2 cards blowing through, in conjuction with removing the psu cover and adding a 140mm intake fan made my cards nearly the same temps while gaming and 3-6c in stress testing at max, overall temps allso dropped 8-12c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Pictures of teh 140mm fan in a post above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If i did this, i think only the bottom card would benefit, right?


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If i did this, i think only the bottom card would benefit, right?


Everything below the top of the 200mm side fan would benifit, there's no dead air or build up of heat with teh side as intake, i do'nt hit 60c with 99% on both gpu's in heaven with both cards at 75% fan, with the intake it was over 70c with one card being alot hotter than the other.
As i had to change 200mm to exhaust and added teh 140mm bottom intake fan and i allready had a 140mm intake fan added at the front as you can see from the pics i had to change front top 200mm fan to intake to combat negative pressue, as you can see with my filters, no piont in have negative pressue for dust to leak through nooks and crannies.

The stock fans are'nt very good, they are gently blowing air onto hot cards, its better to use that gentle air to remove the heat







, allso you should feel the heat on your hand while gaming, better to feel it on your hand than tobe sucked up by the top card, allso the 140 or 120mm fan next to the psu is great, it was easy enough to hide cables without that big cable shroud.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Everything below the top of the 200mm side fan would benifit, there's no dead air or build up of heat with teh side as intake, i do'nt hit 60c with 99% on both gpu's in heaven with both cards at 75% fan, with the intake it was over 70c with one card being alot hotter than the other.
> As i had to change 200mm to exhaust and added teh 140mm bottom intake fan and i allready had a 140mm intake fan added at the front as you can see from the pics i had to change front top 200mm fan to intake to combat negative pressue, as you can see with my filters, no piont in have negative pressue for dust to leak through nooks and crannies.
> The stock fans are'nt very good, they are gently blowing air onto hot cards, its better to use that gentle air to remove the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , allso you should feel the heat on your hand while gaming, better to feel it on your hand than tobe sucked up by the top card, allso the 140 or 120mm fan next to the psu is great, it was easy enough to hide cables without that big cable shroud.


If i move the 120mm fan to the bottom as intake, would this be better for the top card then?


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If i move the 120mm fan to the bottom as intake, would this be better for the top card then?




Just done a stress test for you using max settings and vsync off ect, as you can see temp difference at 99% gpu's is 7c, while gaming cards can be same temps or out by a few C, it was'nt like this with the side as intake







.

But i do have 2 windforce 670's with 3 fans each, so thats 6 fans blowing hot air around from my cards, probly why i get such a good decrease in temps with side as exaust, bottom 140/120mm and the gpu shroud with 120mm.


----------



## BradleyW

From this, what configuration would you recommend?
Remember, with the side as outtake, it increased my temps. Adding the 120mm fan at the front of the cards did not help at all.


----------



## OcSlave

The 120mm in front of the gpu's works better in conjunction with other mods to the fan placements.

I have the 140mm xigmatek front fan in teh drive bays as intake, this and teh front 2300mm help to feed the 120mm gpu fan cooler air.

The bottom psu 140mm xigmatek intake fan blows upwards giving teh bottom car air, this air is allso blown towards teh back of the case by the 230mm and and gpu fan which in turn is sucked out by the side 200mm fan, this allso helps stops the air from teh bottom of the case being sucked up through the top and through the cpu heatsink ect.

This setup worked a treat for me, i personally think my setup can't get better with it's airflow management.

For me the side fans pitiful airflow was making warm air less warm by a not very much, as exhaust it removes warm air that is replaced by cool air







.

Everybodys setup is different, i looked at yours, with my nhd14 they look similar, i'd say remove that psu cable cover, it takes up space, small spaces heat up fast


----------



## BradleyW

I just ran 1 run with Heaven max out and here are my temps.

GPU 1 87c
GPU 2 76c

I ran the test with the 120mm fan as seen in page 1922.
I ran without the side panel on.
I will retest with the panel on and see if the fan as intake is helping.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just ran 1 run with Heaven max out and here are my temps.
> GPU 1 87c
> GPU 2 76c
> I ran the test with the 120mm fan as seen in page 1922.
> I ran without the side panel on.
> I will retest with the panel on and see if the fan as intake is helping.


Just had another look at your system, what's teh 120mm fan doing dangling down by the gfx cards?
Only ask as all it's really doing is sucking in warm air from around it and throwing it on your cards.
The gfx shroud works much better but it won't do all that much on it's own, get the air flowing from one place to the next and heat will lessen.

A good test is to take a big drag of whatever you smoke and do'nt inhale it but blow it into the pc in one quick blow, for best results use a lazer pen, this will show smoke that is hard to see







my smoke disapears within nano seconds, it happens so fast you do'nt see anything lol
Needs 2 people

Got me thinking now, next time in town ill look for some smoke bombs and do a vid


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Just had another look at your system, what's teh 120mm fan doing dangling down by the gfx cards?
> Only ask as all it's really doing is sucking in warm air from around it and throwing it on your cards.
> The gfx shroud works much better but it won't do all that much on it's own, get the air flowing from one place to the next and heat will lessen.


I ran with the side panel on at the top GPU decreased from 87c to 82c.
Where should i put that 120mm fan?


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I ran with the side panel on at the top GPU decreased from 87c to 82c.
> Where should i put that 120mm fan?


Inside the gpu fan mount like mine is








Nice one on the temps


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Inside the gpu fan mount like mine is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one on the temps


My GPU duct is broken. Does that duct really make all the difference?
Any other options?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Are side panels from 922s available for sale separately anywhere? I have a 912 with no side window and a small mesh-like fan opening and would like a larger one - just curious.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My GPU duct is broken. Does that duct really make all the difference?
> Any other options?


Bummer, ask cooler master for another one?
maybe they will send you one for free, some companys are good like that.

Yes teh duct does make a difference and it channels air from the front of teh case and channels it forward, the whole proccess is much cleaner than just zip locking a fan to the bay by the cards.
Of course i've allways been a sucker for coolness, the shroud does'nt make much difference on it's own but as a part of my system setup it adds quite alot i think


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Bummer, ask cooler master for another one?
> maybe they will send you one for free, some companys are good like that.
> Yes teh duct does make a difference and it channels air from the front of teh case and channels it forward, the whole proccess is much cleaner than just zip locking a fan to the bay by the cards.
> Of course i've allways been a sucker for coolness, the shroud does'nt make much difference on it's own but as a part of my system setup it adds quite alot i think


If i can find the duct, i will have to attach it somehow because the screw holes still contains the screw. It would not come out.


----------



## neSSa

Today I have a little fun and almost completed the project slowly, waiting for water and electricity and to let the work:devil:


----------



## ElevenEleven

^^^ Looks great!

I've done a very simple modification - a partial color change, using Krylon Fusion spray on plastic parts of my HAF 912 case, such as the front panel and top front. Looks pretty nice. I ran out of paint too early, so I'll have to re-spray the top panel edges at some point.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Are side panels from 922s available for sale separately anywhere? I have a 912 with no side window and a small mesh-like fan opening and would like a larger one - just curious.


922 side panels will not fit the 912 case unless you cut it down. You could always mod the side panel yourself.


----------



## Erick Silver

On another note:

I have some LED Light Strips coming from faMine as a prize from the CC. Not sure if its 1 or 2 at this point. But where should I place these in my case? I want the best lighting possible. If I get 2, then I know that one will be going into the drive bays to backlight the mesh covers. The other I think will go up top. Just not sure. Also. They do not come with connectors. I have a few 4 pin to 3pin fan adapters. Could I use these to perhaps make a connector for these or should I order the connectors from FrozenCPU?


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> On another note:
> I have some LED Light Strips coming from faMine as a prize from the CC. Not sure if its 1 or 2 at this point. But where should I place these in my case? I want the best lighting possible. If I get 2, then I know that one will be going into the drive bays to backlight the mesh covers. The other I think will go up top. Just not sure. Also. They do not come with connectors. I have a few 4 pin to 3pin fan adapters. Could I use these to perhaps make a connector for these or should I order the connectors from FrozenCPU?


looking at your sig rig, i would put some on the right of the window closer to the inside so that the side panel doesn't hit it, and then i would do another one from the top


----------



## Erick Silver

Well. They are supposedly 24"(2 feet) long each. That's an approximate length of 4 feet. So I should be able to cover a good amount area with light.


----------



## neoro

I got a bit confused with your case at first (where did the HDDs go) to only realise it was 2 halves shown








Great work on the Pipes, I love how they seamlessly disappear into the back of the casing, neat stuff!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Today I have a little fun and almost completed the project slowly, waiting for water and electricity and to let the work:devil:


----------



## halcyon-twin

My story so far: painted and added what I had to the case. I'm looking forward to finishing the build.


You can follow my build at http://www.overclock.net/t/1264038/build-log-project-halcyon-haf-x-fx-8150-cvf-photography-and-folding-machine/0_30


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah it is a good idea in theory but it increased my temps by 10c when i switched the side fan as outtake.
> Here is my system


Hmm, odd.

My HAF912 fan setup is:

Kuhler 620 P/P exhaust Rear
x2 120mm intake Front
x1 140mm Exhaust side
x1 80mm (high CFM) top intake.
My GPU runs peak at 61c(also have a custom fan profile 40% @ 40c and 100% @ 65c)
CPU at 40-42


----------



## neSSa

Thanks a lot guys







, there is still much to be done on this project. It is large and requires considerable time and money, which in Serbia there are very few.








These are photos of the test light.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Today I have a little fun and almost completed the project slowly, waiting for water and electricity and to let the work:devil:


Wowee.
What do you use to filter that huge side radiator, i notice dust marks from the 4 fans?


----------



## neSSa

No filter because it would reduce the air flow, simply clean once a month with air compressor


----------



## Raafe

Add me to the club! I just picked up a HAF 932 on sale from Micro Center plus a $10 mail in rebate.


----------



## shadowhero18

happy fathers day HAF owners.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> No filter because it would reduce the air flow, simply clean once a month with air compressor


Cool








I just got 3 cans of comprssed air, crap.
I'm in the market for a cheap small compressor


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

I need to do something with my Haf 942 side panel.

The acrylic has tiny scratches in it and it's just dull.

Anyone have custom side panels on there 942 with pics?


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> I need to do something with my Haf 942 side panel.
> The acrylic has tiny scratches in it and it's just dull.
> Anyone have custom side panels on there 942 with pics?


----------



## shadowhero18

Just added hinges to my HAF 932!!!






see sig for log


----------



## smke

i just got the cm 932 advanced with usb 3.0 and the inside is alredy black but what i want to find is a piec to allow me to hook the usb 3.0 to the usb 2.0 on mu mb can someone help


----------



## blue-cat

Nessa, that motherboard looks amazing! X79 UD7 right? Its fits your theme so well even if it does cost a small fortune at the moment.
I'm hoping Gigabyte make an AM3+ version so I don't have to make the switch just to make my case look pretty. :








Also love the double case design... ceadderman - what's the status of your behemoth creation? Last I heard it was going to be even bigger than Nessa's?


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Nessa, that motherboard looks amazing! X79 UD7 right? Its fits your theme so well even if it does cost a small fortune at the moment.
> I'm hoping Gigabyte make an AM3+ version so I don't have to make the switch just to make my case look pretty. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also love the double case design... ceadderman - what's the status of your behemoth creation? Last I heard it was going to be even bigger than Nessa's?


Thank you noticed that the colors were incorporated. The matherboard is Gigabyte X58A-OC, but to replace the x79-UD7


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*


Hah, man, the first time I saw your setup I was thinking "how the heck did he get an external cooling setup to look like the HAF-X, that's wicked!" Then I realized the pics are side by side. It almost looks like you have an external enclosure with an additional waterloop. Nice job!

I need more freaking coffee, I'm posting too early.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*


Do you have a log for that build?

I really like that window, did you notice temp increases without the side fan?


----------



## Wattser93

I purchased a HAF 912 and have some questions.

Stock airflow seems pretty pitiful with the two stock fans, even at 100%, they don't move much air at all. I'm thinking the addition of some fans should help reduce temps and unlock some more overclocking potential.

Does anybody here have before and after temperature results from adding fans? I don't want to spend money on fans if they aren't going to make enough of a difference.

If I could reduce CPU/GPU temps by 5ºC I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I purchased a HAF 912 and have some questions.
> Stock airflow seems pretty pitiful with the two stock fans, even at 100%, they don't move much air at all. I'm thinking the addition of some fans should help reduce temps and unlock some more overclocking potential.
> Does anybody here have before and after temperature results from adding fans? I don't want to spend money on fans if they aren't going to make enough of a difference.
> If I could reduce CPU/GPU temps by 5ºC I'd be ecstatic.


For weeks I ran with the two fans that same with it and the one Antec fan on my Kuhler.. I got a few C drop on my GPU and a HUGE drop in temp on my HDD's when I removed the filters and added a 140mm fan to the side and moved the second 120mm to the front


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> For weeks I ran with the two fans that same with it and the one Antec fan on my Kuhler.. I got a few C drop on my GPU and a HUGE drop in temp on my HDD's when I removed the filters and added a 140mm fan to the side and moved the second 120mm to the front


So no rear fan then? Just the grill?

I don't want to remove my fan filters because I live in the desert and the dust is already extreme. My computer is on about 4 hours a day and I still have to clean it at least once a month to keep the dust under control so it doesn't clog up my heatpipes on the CPU/GPU coolers and case fans. The dust here is just awful and I don't want to make it any worse by removing filters.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> So no rear fan then? Just the grill?
> I don't want to remove my fan filters because I live in the desert and the dust is already extreme. My computer is on about 4 hours a day and I still have to clean it at least once a month to keep the dust under control so it doesn't clog up my heatpipes on the CPU/GPU coolers and case fans. The dust here is just awful and I don't want to make it any worse by removing filters.


Kuhler was on the rear grille with a single 120mm fan as exhaust.









Well get the Magnetic filters, cos the stock one on the front effectively stops most of the air flow


----------



## Infinite Jest

I noticed today when I was swapping around some parts in my 922 that the front 200mm fan is making a ticking noise. It seems to accelerate with the rpm and either goes away or is just very fast at 100%. Does this sound like something oil could fix and could someone point me to a guide if that's the case?

Also, does anyone have recommendations for dampening hdd vibration?

While I'm at it, would removing the pci slot covers around an axp ii cooler be worth it for temps vs the exta dust that would result from them being removed?


----------



## DarkHollow

I need to sell my HAF X right now







lol I found a new case I want so bad (not that someone would buy my hacked up X







).

Genesis 9000


----------



## BradleyW

Just removed the HDD bay by hand! Feels much better without it.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> I need to sell my HAF X right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I found a new case I want so bad (not that someone would buy my hacked up X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Genesis 9000


I love my hafX, for me it should last till i die lol, a terrible truth!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just removed the HDD bay by hand! Feels much better without it.


Pics?
I mangled my Scout by hand with all my gear in it with rivets flying everywhere hehehe
You may be pushing the limits and no matter what else you do the coolers on the cards and the cards themselves are maybe too hot.
Sell the cards, sell your body, buy new cards and a few stitches lol


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Way2grouchy*


Hi,
Those pokey out things on your side panel holding the clear panel on, what are they?
What would i search in google to find something like it in silver, i'm in the uk.
I think maybe i have ashop near me that sells all sorts of screws and fixings.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I purchased a HAF 912 and have some questions.
> Stock airflow seems pretty pitiful with the two stock fans, even at 100%, they don't move much air at all. I'm thinking the addition of some fans should help reduce temps and unlock some more overclocking potential.
> Does anybody here have before and after temperature results from adding fans? I don't want to spend money on fans if they aren't going to make enough of a difference.
> If I could reduce CPU/GPU temps by 5ºC I'd be ecstatic.


Depends on your 912 does it have the 120mm fan or the 200mm fans.

Mine has some awesome airflow but it has the 200mm front top & the 120mm rear 140mm side. having the side fan reduces my GPU temps 5 deg


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Depends on your 912 does it have the 120mm fan or the 200mm fans.
> Mine has some awesome airflow but it has the 200mm front top & the 120mm rear 140mm side. having the side fan reduces my GPU temps 5 deg


2 of the 120mm fans. They're slow and don't move a lot of air.

I want to do the 200mm CM LED fans for the intake and top exhaust, but am unsure how a sleeve bearing will hold up horizontally. From what I've read, it doesn't seem like it'll last very long and will likely underperform while being louder than if mounted vertically.

I'm going to keep looking and order some new fans. Mine just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Way2grouchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Hi,
> Those pokey out things on your side panel holding the clear panel on, what are they?
> What would i search in google to find something like it in silver, i'm in the uk.
> I think maybe i have ashop near me that sells all sorts of screws and fixings.


Someone had asked about build log. Sorry no log.

Things on side r spikes got them at studsandspikes.com. I think they come in chrome. Thanks for the comments guys. On phone or would give link.

As for temps never ran case with side fan so wish I could give comparison but cant sorry.


----------



## von rottes

Came in after I went to work today


----------



## Crunkles

Installed the water loop into my second case, just been too lazy to fill it with distilled water and do a leak test. That and I'm worried I'll get unlucky and have a leak







Think I'll test it for a couple hours after work today and if no leaks just setup my computer.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> 2 of the 120mm fans. They're slow and don't move a lot of air.
> I want to do the 200mm CM LED fans for the intake and top exhaust, but am unsure how a sleeve bearing will hold up horizontally. From what I've read, it doesn't seem like it'll last very long and will likely underperform while being louder than if mounted vertically.
> I'm going to keep looking and order some new fans. Mine just aren't cutting it.


I have the 922. I can attest that the airflow is greatly increased with the addition of the 2x 200mm fans. 1 for intake and 1 for exhaust. I am using 2x 200mm CM Megaflow with Red LEDs on mine. They run full out 24/7 and have not failed yet. They run at 700rpm=/-


----------



## chalapTH

my hafX


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalapTH*
> 
> my hafX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalapTH*
> 
> my hafX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That line almost looks like.....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> I love my hafX, for me it should last till i die lol, a terrible truth!
> Pics?
> I mangled my Scout by hand with all my gear in it with rivets flying everywhere hehehe
> You may be pushing the limits and no matter what else you do the coolers on the cards and the cards themselves are maybe too hot.
> Sell the cards, sell your body, buy new cards and a few stitches lol


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


yikes... please tell me there are zip ties connecting it on top


----------



## halcyon-twin

just....wow....cabling organizer anyone?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalapTH*
> 
> my hafX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well I don't like that small tubing on large cases.The rest are great


----------



## OcSlave

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271998/demciflex-haf-x-front-230mm-fan-filter-haf-x-owners-and-uk-only-2x-winners

Uk hafX demicflex filter give away.
Enjoy, if your not in please dont post!!!


----------



## OcSlave

@BradleyW
LOL
You animal hehehehe


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1271998/demciflex-haf-x-front-230mm-fan-filter-haf-x-owners-and-uk-only-2x-winners
> Uk hafX demicflex filter give away.
> Enjoy, if your not in please dont post!!!


damn I have haf932


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> damn I have haf932


My thoughts exactly


----------



## BradleyW

I've tied the top of the fan, don't worry.


----------



## Crunkles

So there is a leak in the corner of my rad, no where else in my loop









Time to contact performancepc... *sigh*

Edit: Had wrong store there...


----------



## neoro

Ooo
The small tubes makes everything look neat, even with all the piping going on
Nice color selection too!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalapTH*
> 
> my hafX


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1271998/demciflex-haf-x-front-230mm-fan-filter-haf-x-owners-and-uk-only-2x-winners
> Uk hafX demicflex filter give away.
> Enjoy, if your not in please dont post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> damn I have haf932
Click to expand...

Wait, why not do Freebie for all if outside of UK owners pay shipping? I know if I had a HAF X that I wouldn't hesitate to enter and pay shipping if I won.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> Ooo
> The small tubes makes everything look neat, even with all the piping going on
> Nice color selection too!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chalapTH*
> 
> my hafX
Click to expand...

I really like how that system is set up. But the tubing is too small for me. Isn't that 1/4" tubing? Still it's set up very nicely otherwise.









~Ceadder


----------



## OcSlave

Thanks for the interest, sadly it's uk and hafx owners only, would like to keep it in my country.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait, why not do Freebie for all if outside of UK owners pay shipping? I know if I had a HAF X that I wouldn't hesitate to enter and pay shipping if I won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Had a think and i have opened up the freebie to anybody that owns a haf of some type aslong as overseas entrants are willing to pay towards postage.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1271998/demciflex-haf-x-front-230mm-fan-filter-haf-x-owners-and-uk-only-2x-winners#post_17518862


----------



## Raafe

Does this look normal? The CPU backplate access hole doesn't line up with the CPU or cooler mounting holes. This is on a HAF 932 and Asus Sabertooth Z77 motherboard.


----------



## gotendbz1

yep same thing on mine, the haf x corrects this problem i think


----------



## halcyon-twin

I dont have the 932, but the HAF-X does indeed line up. Can you mod the MB plate by dremeling and smoothing down the but edge to make it fit?


----------



## Raafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> I dont have the 932, but the HAF-X does indeed line up. Can you mod the MB plate by dremeling and smoothing down the but edge to make it fit?


I could certainly do that. With the stock CPU cooler it seems fine and nothing rests on the case which might cause a short. I'm going to add water cooling in the future and if the back plate hits the case then I'll pull out the dremel!


----------



## Crunkles

Well performance pc won't rma my leaking rad, so ordered an XSPC from frozencpu and won't use them again. Problem solved!


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Well performance pc won't rma my leaking rad, so ordered an XSPC from frozencpu and won't use them again. Problem solved!


What rad did you have before?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> What rad did you have before?


EK 360 Coolstream XT


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> EK 360 Coolstream XT


have you tried contacting EK directly, they might be willing to help you out.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> have you tried contacting EK directly, they might be willing to help you out.


Yeah, considering how helpful they were with their nickel plating and water blocks for their customers, I'm sure they'll let you know you were using the wrong barbs or zip ties.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> have you tried contacting EK directly, they might be willing to help you out.


Wanted to get my loop going ASAP. Had to wait like 2.5 weeks cuz of an issue with USPS so ended up being past the 30 days for the kit I bought and just want to get it set up. I'll consider contacting EK though.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Wanted to get my loop going ASAP. Had to wait like 2.5 weeks cuz of an issue with USPS so ended up being past the 30 days for the kit I bought and just want to get it set up. I'll consider contacting EK though.


That wait time is normal for me (International shipping) lol

EK sure will help you, the helped me with some new screws for my CPU waterblock and they sent it to me me for free...from Slovenia to Columbia...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> That wait time is normal for me (International shipping) lol
> EK sure will help you, the helped me with some new screws for my CPU waterblock and they sent it to me me for free...from Slovenia to Columbia...


Well the 2.5 weeks is a long time on something being shipped within the US. I bought new tubing and a kill coil from frozencpu and USPS left it at a different apartment. Finally got it.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

I have a HAF 932 & want to replace the motherboard, but not sure if it will fit. I have a triple radiator mounted inside the roof, & a PSU that is very close to the bottom of an ATX MB (1/4" gap?). I've been looking at the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7, but understand it's an E-ATX MB. Where is the extra size, width, length, both? I have some extra room from the IO panel to the HD cages.

Edit: It appears the UD7 E-ATX MB is the same height, but wider from the IO panel to the HD cages.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> Yeah, considering how helpful they were with their nickel plating and water blocks for their customers, I'm sure they'll let you know you were using the wrong barbs or zip ties.


You don't lose anything contcting them


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> You don't lose anything contcting them


Well I used the compression fittings that came with the kit and none of those are leaking and its not from where you screw them in. It was leaking from a screw hole on the opposite side of where I screwed in my fans. If anything they'll blame it on me for screwing in the screw the same way I did the other 11....

Edit: Like performance-pc did


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> have you tried contacting EK directly, they might be willing to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, considering how helpful they were with their nickel plating and water blocks for their customers, I'm sure they'll let you know you were using the wrong barbs or zip ties.
Click to expand...

Ziiiiiiiiingage!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*
> 
> I have a HAF 932 & want to replace the motherboard, but not sure if it will fit. I have a triple radiator mounted inside the roof, & a PSU that is very close to the bottom of an ATX MB (1/4" gap?). I've been looking at the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7, but understand it's an E-ATX MB. Where is the extra size, width, length, both? I have some extra room from the IO panel to the HD cages.


I won't say that it will fit but all E-ATX extends is overall length not height. If your loop doesn't interfere with the top of your current board I see no issues involving your planned board.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> You don't lose anything contcting them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I used the compression fittings that came with the kit and none of those are leaking and its not from where you screw them in. It was leaking from a screw hole on the opposite side of where I screwed in my fans. If anything they'll blame it on me for screwing in the screw the same way I did the other 11....
> 
> Edit: Like performance-pc did
Click to expand...

Irony is lost on you isn't it.









He meant that he doubts that you would get any help from EK on it. Have you tried taking the Radiator to a radiator repair shop to see what can be done for you? If they can do it and it's the cheaper way to go this is what I would do.









Sorry you're having this problem though Crunkles. I feel bad that this happened. More so because I recommended the kit and the vendor.









~Ceadder


----------



## halcyon-twin

I just know the history of EK owning up and exchanging or replacing their defected parts is about as fun as getting a root canal from a drunk dentist in a back alley of a Mexico border town. They know if they begin replacing and taking fault on one component, they're going to get slammed for replacing other components that went down. Their logic is...if we can place blame on another variable to offset the cost of recalling or replacing a part we will. They just came out with their new line of EK Fanboy components to hopefully take light away from their screw up with the nickel plating issues.
You'd honestly have a better chance (and probably better performance) if you went with a Phobya or XSPC rad than forking out more hard earned money to Eddy and his band of drunken engineers.

I do hope however that the replacement block you ordered will have better performance for your rig.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quick question - I've painted my 932 interior a matte black, but before I put in parts, I want to get a couple Bitfenix sleeved extensions (24pin ATX, 8pin EPS, 2x 6pin PCI-E).

Problem is, I can't decide between black and red. I was thinking about going white at first, but somehow I lost interest in that idea. The case has no red parts aside from the front led fan.

Anyone have a couple pictures of either red or black sleeving (preferably on a black interior)? I'm just curious on how the final thing is going to look depending on which route I go.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DarkHollow

I would do red, It would look good, as long as you have lighting and a window. If its dark it doesn't matter much.


----------



## shadowhero18

This is the best i got. not much of the black is seen, but at least you see black arnd red sleeving


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> This is the best i got. not much of the black is seen, but at least you see black arnd red sleeving


Damn, thats what I really wanted to do in the first place. A black AND red sleeving. Unfortunately, Bitfenix only makes then in single colors. I guess I could go sleeve them myself, but the whole point of buying these is so that I don't have to







. +1 for lazyness eh?

Thanks for the picture - I'm starting to get an idea of what each would look like. Right now, I'm leaning more towards the red though.


----------



## shadowhero18

yea no problem dude. glad i could help! i'll actually be sleeving a new power supply in a bit. just getting ready and doing some pre photo shoots of the sleeve (MDPC)


----------



## halcyon-twin

yeha MDPC is the way I'm going to be going when I get either of the PS's I'm looking at. Honestly, I'm gonna try a shot at Lutro's heatshrink-less setup


----------



## shadowhero18

You mean this setup????


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> You mean this setup????


That would be correct. You and I think too much alike.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Irony is lost on you isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He meant that he doubts that you would get any help from EK on it. Have you tried taking the Radiator to a radiator repair shop to see what can be done for you? If they can do it and it's the cheaper way to go this is what I would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having this problem though Crunkles. I feel bad that this happened. More so because I recommended the kit and the vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I saw the irony, was just frustrated at the time still so didn't care to acknowledge it









The area I'm in sucks for computer stuff and don't know what kind of place would repair a computer radiator for me. I've got my tracking code for my new radiator already so hoping it shows up tomorrow or Saturday. Still have to drain my loop, after it leaked I got pissed and was like "eff it, I'll empty it later!" Good thing I've got my silver bullet in there and the apartment has AC ha.


----------



## SpaceCowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ziiiiiiiiingage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say that it will fit but all E-ATX extends is overall length not height. If your loop doesn't interfere with the top of your current board I see no issues involving your planned board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thank you for the reply. I found answers during my search, but I was unsure because of semantics. To me height & length are too similar in meaning. A word like like width would have helped out.  Anyway, I have 2-3" inches available from the IO panel to the HD cage. It appears that is where the MB is different from an ATX version. That is all I need to know to move forward.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceCowboy*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I found answers during my search, but I was unsure because of semantics. To me height & length are too similar in meaning. A word like like width would have helped out.  Anyway, I have 2-3" inches available from the IO panel to the HD cage. It appears that is where the MB is different from an ATX version. That is all I need to know to move forward.


Width would more imply the width of the motherboard itself, not so much how you described it. Can't describe a 3 dimensional object in 2 dimensional terms very well









Glad you got your answer though


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I was too tired to address this conundrum yesterday Crunks. Thanks for steppin up.









~Ceadder


----------



## shadowhero18

live stream sleeving right now!!!!

ustream.tv/channel/darth-fader


----------



## artic

Hi everyone,

Not sure if i'm allowed to post on this thread since I don't have a HafX ...yet.









Can you guys help me out, I was going to order this Haf X case but it looks diferent from other Haf X, it has a side windows, can you tell me if it is the same?

http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B003OESTP2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_g23_i1?pf_rd_m=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ZB10ZKN51GENQ419N24&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=244298787&pf_rd_i=602357031

Many thanks!


----------



## sscent

How do I get in?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Not sure if i'm allowed to post on this thread since I don't have a HafX ...yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me out, I was going to order this Haf X case but it looks diferent from other Haf X, it has a side windows, can you tell me if it is the same?
> http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B003OESTP2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_g23_i1?pf_rd_m=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ZB10ZKN51GENQ419N24&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=244298787&pf_rd_i=602357031
> 
> Many thanks!


This is the haf-x man.This is the side panel ,but some people prefer to mod it and cut the fan section to have a full sized window not just a small portion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sscent*
> 
> How do I get in?


Just post a picture of your case and you are in


----------



## OcSlave

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271998/demciflex-haf-x-front-230mm-fan-filter-2x-winners-everybody-welcome
Just helping to share the love post


----------



## Nebacanezer

Hey guys, I have been away for a while on business and just returned to my 932









I was talking to a friend that has a 932 and he was telling me that cutting the fan grills out of the case would help temps a smidgen. I have great temps as is, but to me there is no project too large or small that I won't undertake if I can lower my temps.

Any of you have any information on this or know if it's actually worth doing? Thanks in advance


----------



## OcSlave

Did'nt realise i was quite so dusty, this pic is from the front 230mm fan on the HaX after 11 days.


----------



## Krazee

DAMN!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Did'nt realise i was quite so dusty, this pic is from the front 230mm fan on the HaX after 11 days.


Oooookaaaay... time to balance your airflow a bit, thats neg pressure to the extreme.


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oooookaaaay... time to balance your airflow a bit, thats neg pressure to the extreme.


Got no negative pressure







, if i go round the pc case with a *** after i've had a good puff the smoke is blown away from the case


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Got no negative pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if i go round the pc case with a *** after i've had a good puff the smoke is blown away from the case


Instantly knew you were from Europe. My favorite thing to say to my friend from the UK is "Mind if I bum a ***?" haha


----------



## Skyboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Got no negative pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if i go round the pc case with a *** after i've had a good puff the smoke is blown away from the case


Do you have about more cfm going into the case than exiting the case? If the smoke is blown away from the case might mean that there is still negative pressure sucking in air but might not have enough pushing it out of case. But if there isn't lots of dust inside the case, you should be good!


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyboss*
> 
> Do you have about more cfm going into the case than exiting the case? If the smoke is blown away from the case might mean that there is still negative pressure sucking in air but might not have enough pushing it out of case. But if there isn't lots of dust inside the case, you should be good!


Yeah there's more going in than coming out, this is the main reason why i got the ful hafx kit and the custom font bay filter, even though the front drive bays have positive pressure allso.

Got going in
230mm
200m
2x140m

Going out
2x 200m
140mm

No dust will settle anywher in my pc,i have all my panels ect closed with cooker hood filter material squashed so is air tight or as close as can be.

Any other fan setup gave higher temps and after much testing i have a very good ratio of flow through the Hafx.
Awsome case









With the addition of the Demciflex fliters and the cooker hood filter i feel the king of the dust free world


----------



## OcSlave

Double post sorry


----------



## OcSlave

Just done a test with 200mm hafx side fan as exhaust and blowing in







.
Notice how high my cpu is and the gfx cards are with side fan blowing in, cards was on auto fan speed with a Afterburner fan curve.

In


Out


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Just done a test with 200mm hafx side fan as exhaust and blowing in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Notice how high my cpu is and the gfx cards are with side fan blowing in, cards was on auto fan speed with a Afterburner fan curve.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In
> 
> Out


What is your other fans' configuration?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Instantly knew you were from Europe. My favorite thing to say to my friend from the UK is "Mind if I bum a ***?" haha


*Clicks the back button*


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> What is your other fans' configuration?


Front top 200mm intake
Back top 200mm exhaust
Side 200mm exhaust
Front 230mm intake
Rear 140mm exhaust

Front drive bay 140mm intake, added as extra to drive bays
Bottom 140mm intake, added this to the vent next to psu


----------



## Pittster

Finally got a new GPU (GTX 670 OC)in my HAF 912 Now it looks empty







Have PCI E 6&8 Pin extensions coming

I also tried setting my Side fan to exhaust and it didn't change temps for me

My setup is

Front Drive Bay 120mm intake
Back top 200mm exhaust
Side 140mm intake
Front 200mm intake
Rear 120mm exhaust


----------



## jmrios82

In the HAF X it's possible to remove the drive bays that are unused like the picture in the previous post? Because I only use 1, my other two drives are in the hotswap bays..


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmrios82*
> 
> In the HAF X it's possible to remove the drive bays that are unused like the picture in the previous post? Because I only use 1, my other two drives are in the hotswap bays..


I have the HAF 912 but as per there webpage the upper 3 HDD bays seem to be removable

http://www.coolermaster.com.au/product.php?product_id=6765


----------



## smke

i have my computer all air colled what are the opinons on liquid cooling i'm thanking of going that root on atleast the cpu someone please help


----------



## smke

they are fore hot swapping hard drives how do you get the detals to show up on your posts


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springtide*
> 
> A few questions to HAF owners....
> 
> 1. I know the 932 has lots of fans, but are the fan headers the standard 3 pin type that can be plugged into a motherboard, so that they can be controlled by the BIOS? If not, how are these presented? i.e. a single molex connector etc.
> 
> 2. I'm sure I've asked this before but can't remember the reply. If you install a TRUE CPU Cooler, does this cooler get in the way of large side fan? (i.e. do you have to remove the side fan to run a TRUE cooler.
> 
> 3. And if the fans can't be controlled by the motherboard, should I look at getting a 3rd party controller to control the fans? I'd like the computer quiet when it's not working hard, but be able to speed up to cope with my air cooled overclockeded Q9450. Currently at 3.0Ghz, but would like to run higher once I can properly cool the thing [3.2Ghz gets the CPU upto 70c with IntelBurnTest]


they three or posabley fore pi i'll look and get back to you tomarrow eather way they can be plugged in to mb my rear fan in the haf 932 is plugged into my asus p5p43td mb


----------



## Reivgaar

I bought my HAF 932 Advanced (Blue) a few weeks ago. ...love it!...

However, I do have a question regarding the red eSATA cable that goes to the front I/O panel. Is this something that can be replaced with, oh say, a standard black SATA cable so it doesn't stand out like a sore thumb?

I'm sure this question has been asked before but reading through 1934 pages of posts isn't how I want to send the next 3 days.


----------



## chalapTH

Update


----------



## zrollo

Well I am getting ready for a new build and I want to do something to my HAF 932. I'm thinking about flipping the mobo tray. Regardless I want to paint the case a gunmetal color, I'm just not too sure about the flip. Anyone here done it before? I found this build already: http://forums.rignoobies.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=24


----------



## smke

sleve it with a black sleve be the easyest way


----------



## neoro

CooL!!
I love the looks of the smaller tubes.
Just curious are smaller tubes less efficient in distributing heat away or is that role played by the pump's ability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalapTH*
> 
> Update


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reivgaar*
> 
> I bought my HAF 932 Advanced (Blue) a few weeks ago. ...love it!...
> However, I do have a question regarding the red eSATA cable that goes to the front I/O panel. Is this something that can be replaced with, oh say, a standard black SATA cable so it doesn't stand out like a sore thumb?
> I'm sure this question has been asked before but reading through 1934 pages of posts isn't how I want to send the next 3 days.


Yes,it can be replaced.It's a simple sata cable which is held in place using hot glue


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> CooL!!
> I love the looks of the smaller tubes.
> Just curious are smaller tubes less efficient in distributing heat away or is that role played by the pump's ability?


you probably won't notice any difference at all


----------



## Erick Silver

I was going to go with a custom setup with smaller diameter tubing at one point and was told it would be inefficient.


----------



## Leander999

Hello Guys!







I saw this thread and I have a HAF X myself so I'm new to this forum ! please add me to this club! heres my computer!




right now my pc is ribbed of parts because I am painting some of them, my theme will be Red and Black. I've bought a 200mm fan and a 140mm fan for my sidepanel and back with LEDs and some cables to connect them with the "LED switch" in the front of my cabinet.

Im thinking about changing my CPU cooler with the Cooler master v6gt or the v8 but I dunno if they will fit due to my ram (corsair vengeance)! I ofc also want watercooling but there is no block for my graphics card and it's quite expensive so I'll look at that later.

I have open arms for new ideas on how to hide cables and make my case more clean and nice! my PCI-E cables now comes from the back panel, and the 4pin and sata that's coming up for the HDD tray is not there anymore









-Leander


----------



## Hellfighter

Hey, love my HAF 932, yet considering a new case due to space and desk requirements. Anyone have the new HAF XM, looks good at $130, thoughts?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I was going to go with a custom setup with smaller diameter tubing at one point and was told it would be inefficient.


There really is no difference in cooling between smaller tubing setups and the larger tubing. It really comes down to personal preference when it's all said and done. Which do you like better the small or the large? I like the larger cause it's easier to bend without kinking it. Smaller would give me good use of space however. Although in this 932 even that doesn't make much difference.









~Ceadder


----------



## Leander999

Yea, I'm finished with the painting, I've seen alot of people been painting the grill and I would try something else so heres the result













Yea I know the two upper HDD tray's not painted yet :3 will do that later







also planning about painting the "nails" that holds the window at its place in the side panel.

I think Im still not in the club so please add me!


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leander999*
> 
> Yea, I'm finished with the painting, I've seen alot of people been painting the grill and I would try something else so heres the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I know the two upper HDD tray's not painted yet :3 will do that later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also planning about painting the "nails" that holds the window at its place in the side panel.
> I think Im still not in the club so please add me!


MMmmmmmm It's sexy and it knows it!









The z77 Sabertooth really does look awsome, where is it?


----------



## Leander999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> MMmmmmmm It's sexy and it knows it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The z77 Sabertooth really does look awsome, where is it?


Thanks! What do you mean? the pictures were taken in my bedroom under my desk, haha


----------



## Nemesis429

I'm looking at getting the HAF 912 Plus, anyone got any opinions on the case?


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> I'm looking at getting the HAF 912 Plus, anyone got any opinions on the case?


I own a regular 912 and the cooling is weak, but the 912+ appears to fix that by adding fans.

There's still no USB 3.0 ports on the front panel, something that is dearly missed when you're trying to connect your USB 3.0 portable drive to the PC and have to fumble around at the back of the case to plug it into the motherboard.

One thing to note, I have a Sapphire 7970 OC and it's just long enough that I had to remove the center HDD cages to make space for my card, so now I'm limited on HDD slots. Make note of how long your card is before you purchase that case and expect to fill it with HDDs.

I now plan to replace it with a full tower that can better accomodate my needs, but wouldn't hesitate to recommend the 912+ to somebody looking for a mid tower with potential. It just seems slightly gimped stock. The should charge a bit more and add some essential features like USB 3.0 IMO.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> I'm looking at getting the HAF 912 Plus, anyone got any opinions on the case?


I have a HAF 912 Advanced, Its the best Mid sized case for cooling and that had USB3 I could find in October last year for $100

I feel its one of the better Mid cases that does everything the Full towers do but with a little less space. Mine has 200mm Front 200mm top 120mm rear 140mm Side. So it flows air well.










Heaps of photos in my build page.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209488/cooler-master-haf-912-advanced-i7-2600k-ssd-build-56k-death


----------



## Reivgaar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Yes,it can be replaced.It's a simple sata cable which is held in place using hot glue


Nice! Thanks for the info. I'll see about swapping that out with another cable I have lying around this weekend. No one knows it's there... but I know... *OCDtwitch-twichOCD*


----------



## hannse12

i just bought a 912 off craigslist, and the guy did a plexiglass side, and a sweet metallic silver/blue paintjob on it! shame it was covered in a soda spill and dust! but i got rid of most of it







. the plexiglass side was not done well, so i will most likely be cleaining it up and repainting it. any good advice/mods about these cases i should know about? i mean since its already been modded, im not scared to do anything to it anymore









pics to come, its too late to make any good photos


----------



## johnko1

great .I have left my haf 932 unpainted for many weeks in my warehouse and I think there are some signs of rust!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## Nemesis429

Thanks for the replies guys, i love the look of the case, and was planning on filling the HDDs so putting a fan on the top/side would be a must.

Do you guys get a hum from the side panels at all, because if there's one noise i can't stand, it's that.

Cheers.


----------



## Bradleynight

Well had a really interesting thing happen. I have the sniper mesh left side panel with a window mod. Well it has been bugging the crap out of me that the right side panel did not match. Well of course can't buy the right side panel on the CM store and 159 is out of the question for just a side panel. So I contacted Cooler Master yesterday to see if they could sell me the panel and you guessed it the answer was no we don't sell that. Decided to look at the store today for something else and what do I find the right panel. So for you guys like me that want a matching side panels. Here you go http://www.cmstore-usa.com/sniper-right-side-panel


----------



## hannse12

ok here are some pics, right now it has the components in it when i bought it; 850 antec watt psu, creative extreme xfi soundcard, c2q 8200, 8 gigs ddr3 1333 ram, 64gb ssd (patriot torx 2) thermaltake typhooon vx, and a neon lighting kit that strobes to the music! all of that plus a 19" lcd and a coolermaster Act 1 htpc case for 300 dollars! the paint job the guy did was decent, although i love the color (metalic silver with some blue in it) and he installed a plexi-glass window (that did not look too nice, since the paint was burned off where he cut) so i did a flat black border around it, that you can see in the last image


----------



## Bradleynight

The black border turned out nice. Looking forward to see what else you plan to do. A PSU cover, a blue or white lighting theme, Sleeve the cables, water cooled. Create a 912 cube by adding a second 912 to house the water cooling components.


----------



## hannse12

hahah those are all great ideas! if only i had the money to do all that







.

the cables are a mess, and the guy i bought it from is giving me the rest of the case parts, so hopefully, once i put in my components, i can tidy it up a bit. im thinking a psu cover would be good tho, because it totally clashes with the paint scheme







. is this worth a build log? maybe a mini one?


----------



## smke

i have a 932 and the fan on the side pannel does not make anny noise


----------



## Bradleynight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> hahah those are all great ideas! if only i had the money to do all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the cables are a mess, and the guy i bought it from is giving me the rest of the case parts, so hopefully, once i put in my components, i can tidy it up a bit. im thinking a psu cover would be good tho, because it totally clashes with the paint scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . is this worth a build log? maybe a mini one?


Here is the PSU cover I made the other day. Just took the side panel from a old case that I had and hacked it up with a dremel and a jig saw. Still need to paint or wrap it thinking about going with di-noc.


The same could be done with a $20 piece of sheet metal from Home Depot.

As for the build log go for it.


----------



## CoolBreeze

Hello everyone.

I was searching for info about the HAF 912 and found this forum. I have a HAF 912 on it's way and plan on only using 2 front 120mm fans and one rear 120mm fan. I would like to just use the top opening as a passive vent. I was wondering if a 6x9 speaker grille would line up with the holes already there and if it would cover everything to make it look a bit nicer. I looked up the screw hole measurements for a 6x9 speaker grille and it is 6 5/8" by 4 5/8". Has anyone tried this before?

Here is an example of what I am talking about:


Thanks!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

hey GUYS does any one have a DIY fix for those rubber plugs on the removable hdd PLASTIC trays HAF 932 I've got 3 trays and the rubber pegs is all busted N CRACKED up


----------



## Buska103

Has anyone tried mounting a 80mm thick radiator + 25mm thick fans (105mm total) on the top of the HAF932?


----------



## iXStaRav45787Xi

I have a quick question about the Haf XM is it possible to change the power LED and HDD activity light by the buttons to another color or you cant get to them


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting a 80mm thick radiator + 25mm thick fans (105mm total) on the top of the HAF932?


I think I read it on previous posts,it accepts up to 60mm rad(or some cm more) with a single fan row.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting a 80mm thick radiator + 25mm thick fans (105mm total) on the top of the HAF932?


I use a 63 mm thick rad with 25 mm fans and there is still over 20 mm of space between radiator and motherboard, I don't see why 105 mm of rad and fans wouldn't fit there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting a 80mm thick radiator + 25mm thick fans (105mm total) on the top of the HAF932?


Okay are you talking on top or IN the top?

If you want it in the top it'll just fit. As far as ON the top you can mount anything up there so long as you're willing to put in the work. I would suggest mounting the fans between the case and the Radiator in Pull to allow for dust removal, if you mount it inside the case.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Not that anyone cares but 25 days and a wake up...I will be doing some updates to my rig the moment I am home I look forward to being back in the forums more often


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Well had a really interesting thing happen. I have the sniper mesh left side panel with a window mod. Well it has been bugging the crap out of me that the right side panel did not match. Well of course can't buy the right side panel on the CM store and 159 is out of the question for just a side panel. So I contacted Cooler Master yesterday to see if they could sell me the panel and you guessed it the answer was no we don't sell that. Decided to look at the store today for something else and what do I find the right panel. So for you guys like me that want a matching side panels. Here you go http://www.cmstore-usa.com/sniper-right-side-panel


And this work with the 922 right? I already have a windowed left side. this would balance out the right side too. will have to look into this after I pay off some people.


----------



## Bradleynight

^
You will have to drill new holes for the thumb screws on the back


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not that anyone cares but 25 days and a wake up...I will be doing some updates to my rig the moment I am home I look forward to being back in the forums more often


Can't wait to see it _REAPER_, you been gone too long bro. Did you still need to send the shipment to me?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Well had a really interesting thing happen. I have the sniper mesh left side panel with a window mod. Well it has been bugging the crap out of me that the right side panel did not match. Well of course can't buy the right side panel on the CM store and 159 is out of the question for just a side panel. So I contacted Cooler Master yesterday to see if they could sell me the panel and you guessed it the answer was no we don't sell that. Decided to look at the store today for something else and what do I find the right panel. So for you guys like me that want a matching side panels. Here you go http://www.cmstore-usa.com/sniper-right-side-panel
> 
> 
> 
> And this work with the 922 right? I already have a windowed left side. this would balance out the right side too. will have to look into this after I pay off some people.
Click to expand...

Yeah as Bradley says you'll have to drill out the new holes in the panel for the thumbscrews. I might have a go at a pair of those for modding. Glass in both sides would be awesome especially for those of you adventurous enough to mod a couple of them together.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I have yet to drill and tap the holes on the windowed side yet. Never had the tools, time, or funds to do so. That may change here real soon. We shall see. I have had a lot of plans for my rig and never the funds to do anything. Just been trying to gather enough to pay off a Fan Controller is a pain. Gotta get that done.

BTW. Can anyone help me with the following?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1278357/at-t-iphone-3gs-8gb


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not that anyone cares but 25 days and a wake up...I will be doing some updates to my rig the moment I am home I look forward to being back in the forums more often


Well, we do care! Your rig is sweet man! Good to have you back around!


----------



## YangerD

Hey gang, wondering if there is a USB 3.0 front panel upgrade kit for the Haf 932 AMD Edition that I have. Thanks


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys, i love the look of the case, and was planning on filling the HDDs so putting a fan on the top/side would be a must.
> Do you guys get a hum from the side panels at all, because if there's one noise i can't stand, it's that.
> Cheers.


Yeah, my raid array always seems to set off the resonating hum. I have to hit my pc it stop it from doing it. Maybe if you add padding around the edges or leave the thumbscrews quite loose it won't be so bad. I'll experiment tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## artic

Hi everyone,

Just finishing my haf x build so I can post a picture here









Found out I have more fans than 3 pin connectors on the motherboard.. so I believe I need a fan controller, anyone here uses a aerocool Touch 2000? Does it fit in the Haf X?

Many thanks


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

OMG i cant seem to finish my haf paint job rain is falling n i ran out of paint


----------



## brownpride1986

dont feel bad my haf x is in peaces just moved down river trying to get set up even my computer desk fell off the back of the moving truck don't no how but i know i just flushed 250$ in the toilet so no i got a computer room now no desk and my rig is in a haf 932 for now i think i might do some painting this week end depends on how i feel lol


----------



## smke

i'm trying to find recemend a good fan controler for 7 fans or with full coler screen that shows fan speed and temps


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i'm trying to find recemend a good fan controler for 7 fans or with full coler screen that shows fan speed and temps


I run 7 Fans off my Asus motherboard (as per PC details in Sig) which has software called Fan Xpert.

I can create custom fan profiles for CPU & Case fans.

So I have my fans all connect via four connectors

CPU speed control group

1st CPU connector = 1x 140mm Fan

2nd CPU connector = 1x 140mm Fan

Case speed control group

No.1 Case connector = 2x 200mm Fan connected with Y splitter to parallel the connection up

No.2 Case connector = 2x 120mm Fans & 1x140mm Fan connected with Y splitters to parallel the connection up

Also current draw from the fans is under what each fan connector can produce (1A)

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Andstraus

Put a 932 Panel on my HAF X Whatcha all think?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i'm trying to find recemend a good fan controler for 7 fans or with full coler screen that shows fan speed and temps
> 
> 
> 
> I run 7 Fans off my Asus motherboard (as per PC details in Sig) which has software called Fan Xpert.
> 
> I can create custom fan profiles for CPU & Case fans.
> 
> So I have my fans all connect via four connectors
> 
> CPU speed control group
> 
> 1st CPU connector = 1x 140mm Fan
> 
> 2nd CPU connector = 1x 140mm Fan
> 
> Case speed control group
> 
> No.1 Case connector = 2x 200mm Fan connected with Y splitter to parallel the connection up
> 
> No.2 Case connector = 2x 120mm Fans & 1x140mm Fan connected with Y splitters to parallel the connection up
> 
> Also current draw from the fans is under what each fan connector can produce (1A)
> 
> Hope that makes sense
Click to expand...

i have an older asus mb the p5p43td it only has two fan connections cpu and case i'm thanking of getting the neww ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE got to save for it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i'm trying to find recemend a good fan controler for 7 fans or with full coler screen that shows fan speed and temps


Does it have to have a full color screen? Honestly?

Cause my Fan Controller is a 3 channel that could easily handle 7 fans all by its lonesome. Sunbeam Rheosmart 3Channel. @30w per channel it's more than capable of handling the load you want to put on it. I have 3 fans on 1 channel(can do 5) with my pumps being on 1 and 2. I leave 2 off for emergency use but it gets worked out occasionally to make sure it's capable of handling the load if the 1st one goes down. The screen front cover matches well with the HAF grill work also. You can stealth it very easily and it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg for a PWM Controller.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> Put a 932 Panel on my HAF X Whatcha all think?


Looks good man.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

i have three 230 mm one 140 and one 120 and going to add three more 120 i like to see what eatch fan is doing rpm wise and plan to add mem colling fans
the first foure fans came with the haf 932 i got about two months ago i only have a cm 460watt exterem ps should i upgrade it before i add all those outher fans


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have three 230 mm one 140 and one 120 and going to add three more 120 i like to see what eatch fan is doing rpm wise and plan to add mem colling fans
> the first foure fans came with the haf 932 i got about two months ago i only have a cm 460watt exterem ps should i upgrade it before i add all those outher fans


Fans consume very little power most are below 0.5A @ 12V to calculate use W=V x I
E.g. My 200mm fan in my case says it is 12V and 0.3A so

12V x 0.3A =3.6W lets say all your fans consume roughly that so round it up 4W x 8 = 32w
total usage on the 12V rail of your Power Supply if they all are going flat out.

Generally Mobo, CPU and GPU power usage are the one's that take all the power.

On saying that 460W is a fairly low Wattage power supply. What does the rest of your system consist of?


----------



## smke

look in my profile you will see my system


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> look in my profile you will see my system


I think you will be fine if you are worried use this calculator http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

I got roughly 380w with 8 fans so you should be all good


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i'm trying to find recemend a good fan controler for 7 fans or with full coler screen that shows fan speed and temps
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to have a full color screen? Honestly?
> 
> Cause my Fan Controller is a 3 channel that could easily handle 7 fans all by its lonesome. Sunbeam Rheosmart 3Channel. @30w per channel it's more than capable of handling the load you want to put on it. I have 3 fans on 1 channel(can do 5) with my pumps being on 1 and 2. I leave 2 off for emergency use but it gets worked out occasionally to make sure it's capable of handling the load if the 1st one goes down. The screen front cover matches well with the HAF grill work also. You can stealth it very easily and it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg for a PWM Controller.
Click to expand...

I second the rheosmart/rheobus. Each channel can handle an incredible amount of draw. I had the 6 channel edition if the rheosmart (which I think has been discontinued), but I would have been fine with the 3 channel as I wound up not even using two of the channels. Plus, it maintains the "industrial chic" look of the HAF series (if you're in to that sort of thing; my case hasn't been modded externally and even has filters on the top and side, so the whole black box thing works well).


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Joining. I have 2 HAF 912's. Builds are in my sig.

Here is a horrible photo that I had before I added my nice red fans. I'll get a better one posted later.


----------



## Bradleynight

So after last night I have a mild rebuild required. While redoing my TIM I broke a pin. So this morning I started with the tear down. On the bright side now I can replan the loop and paint the inside. And now I will join the ROG club.


----------



## brownpride1986

i got that nzxt lex touch screen fan controller it works great and it sits seperate from the case stand alone unit type deal so i think this saves sapce so if you wanted to add more you could


----------



## siffonen

On these hot summer days i started to wonder that what would be the best fan orientation for my case.
I have on top a 360mm EK rad with 3x AP-14, on the rear outside the case is a EX240 rad with 2x AP-15, front and side fans are stock Haf-X fans.
Radiator fans are all pushing air through the rads to inside the case, and side and front fans are exhaust.
Would it be better to change the front and side fans to intake, and make rad fans to pull air from the case through rads?
And also would it be better to change that 230mm front fan to 200mm fan which was on top? It feels by hand that the 230mm doesnt move so much air than the 200mm, but thats just a feeling


----------



## raisethe3

Hey guys, my friends want to spray paint his HAF 912 case black. What kind of spray paint would you recommend? Can it be just any regular black spray paint cans?

Thanks if you can reply.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Hey guys, my friends want to spray paint his HAF 912 case black. What kind of spray paint would you recommend? Can it be just any regular black spray paint cans?
> Thanks if you can reply.


Any spray would be suitable, probably need some sanding and a primer


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Hey guys, my friends want to spray paint his HAF 912 case black. What kind of spray paint would you recommend? Can it be just any regular black spray paint cans?
> Thanks if you can reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Any spray would be suitable, probably need some sanding and a primer
Click to expand...

If there is a coating on the 912 you won't need primer as the surface is already primed with Powder Coating. That's how the 932 comes and I used 1 can(probably should have used 2) of Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula in Satin Black. I've not had any problems with bubbles, flaking or peeling in the 2+ years since I painted it.

Just scuff th surface with a scotchbrite pad to allow the paint to adhere cleanly wipe it out with a tack cloth tape off what you want to spray and have at it with nice even strokes being careful not to lay all the paint in at once. Little shots and layered like you would if you were cutting grass.









~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If there is a coating on the 912 you won't need primer as the surface is already primed with Powder Coating. That's how the 932 comes and I used 1 can(probably should have used 2) of Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula in Satin Black. I've not had any problems with bubbles, flaking or peeling in the 2+ years since I painted it.
> Just scuff th surface with a scotchbrite pad to allow the paint to adhere cleanly wipe it out with a tack cloth tape off what you want to spray and have at it with nice even strokes being careful not to lay all the paint in at once. Little shots and layered like you would if you were cutting grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Woah, woah, let's slow down it here. First thing first, my friend and I are really new to this project. So we aren't very technically in terms and methods. So might be easier we get some sort of step by step or guide no?

When you mention "coating" on the 912, what do you mean by that? The case he has is brand new out of the box, did no mod or painting yet. So I assume the correct step would be powder coating?

Damn it, I am already confusing you guys more than myself now. Or perhaps both.


----------



## michael.corbin

My HAF, or my third one anyway, love this case but moving to something that can support quad rad next time. umm, adding a second gtx 580 hydrocopper to the loop as soon as i take the time to turn it off and drain it. haha. been addicted to diablo 3 and bf3 to much since i built it.


----------



## Hellfighter

My HAF XM came in the mail, and I'm pretty happy about it so far


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If there is a coating on the 912 you won't need primer as the surface is already primed with Powder Coating. That's how the 932 comes and I used 1 can(probably should have used 2) of Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula in Satin Black. I've not had any problems with bubbles, flaking or peeling in the 2+ years since I painted it.
> Just scuff th surface with a scotchbrite pad to allow the paint to adhere cleanly wipe it out with a tack cloth tape off what you want to spray and have at it with nice even strokes being careful not to lay all the paint in at once. Little shots and layered like you would if you were cutting grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, let's slow down it here. First thing first, my friend and I are really new to this project. So we aren't very technically in terms and methods. So might be easier we get some sort of step by step or guide no?
> 
> When you mention "coating" on the 912, what do you mean by that? The case he has is brand new out of the box, did no mod or painting yet. So I assume the correct step would be powder coating?
> 
> Damn it, I am already confusing you guys more than myself now. Or perhaps both.
Click to expand...

Coating meaning there is no bare metal inside the case. Take a light and shine it directly at the metal. If it reflects back at you in a mirrorlike way then you know it's bare. If you shine it at the metal and the reflection is dulled you know it's coated.

Coated?
1)Scuff any surface meant to be painted. Don't take off too much of the coating.

2) Use a tacky(i.e. tack cloth) to clean the dust particles out of the case be careful not to leave finger prints behind as those can leave the oil from your skin on the surface and hinder not only the adherence of the paint but can be formed into the surface of it.

3) Tape off everything you do not want painted with newspaper and blue painters tape.

4) Spray the surface lightly several times rather than 1 time heavily. You'll get a better coat from this rather than take a chance of it dripping, running and splotching. When you're satified with the job take your painters tape and newspaper off the case. The reason for this is to keep the paint from drying into the tape and peeling it away when you remove the tape after the paint is dry. Let it sit for 1-2 days to cure in a ventilated area. If you don't have one use a large Carboard box and use it to cover the case without touching it and leave it outside under cover. This keeps dust off the surface as well as keeps leaves bugs etc out of the paint.









Oh and make sure to take all the trim off during the prep process.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

how did u do that and how mutch of a pain was it to do i'd like to know


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> I finished my new case, now follows the insertion of the components and cooling.


how did u do that and how mutch of a pain was it i would like to know


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Hey guys, my friends want to spray paint his HAF 912 case black. What kind of spray paint would you recommend? Can it be just any regular black spray paint cans?
> Thanks if you can reply.


I just went down to my local auto store and bought primer, the colours I wanted and some clear coat to finish things off. If you want thorough details of PC painting there are tutorials in the case mods section of overclock.net or you can search this thread (using the tool at the top of the page) as this question crops up almost as much as what fans to use. Remember to take pics of before and after so you can admire your handiwork









Good luck.


----------



## raisethe3

Ceadderman, thanks for the guide!! Just so you know, I am not technically doing this. Only assisting my friend since he wants his black.

Rep+


----------



## neSSa

I consolidated two HAF932 Case of the need for larger shell that can fit in a large radiator that I have. In one component and the second power supply and cooling. If you think the "pain" did not hurt much, just the effort and work, and if you think the paint, powdercoating is done.
project is still not ready, waiting for the plexi sides and inside the case. There are still plenty of work but never enough money and so summer is better to spend it on vacation.


----------



## gdesmo

Two 922`s bolted together, Feser Monsta 420 and Feser 360, will be cooling TEC chiller and 2-670`s.


----------



## thx1138

I have two side panels for sale for a HAF 932 that came off of the AMD special edition case. Not trying to spam the thread I just thought I would advertise here because it is a pretty specific item to try and sell. Not sure if that's against the TOS, I guess I'll find out









http://www.overclock.net/t/1278378/haf-932-amd-special-edition-side-panels/0_100


----------



## neSSa

@ gdesmo

A job well done! paint the inside? The setting of the radiator is well planned, which will radiator that cools your CPU and the GPU? Where are you planning to put the PSU?


----------



## Bradleynight

@ gdesmo

One big









and I second paint the inside. if you put a window it will drive you nuts.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> @ gdesmo
> A job well done! paint the inside? The setting of the radiator is well planned, which will radiator that cools your CPU and the GPU? Where are you planning to put the PSU?


Cpu will go in left hand side with Max V 77 mobo, 3770K with IHS removed, 2x4g Sniper 2133 ram, 2- 670 Gig. Windforce cards, and Toughpower 1200 watt psu. 420 Monsta in push-pull will cool 2x400 watt Qmax TEC chiller and 360 Feser will cool gpu`s.


----------



## smke

d0 anny of you know what type of screwdriver you use to remove the screws that hold the fans on the top and side pannel on the haf 932


----------



## espresso609

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> d0 anny of you know what type of screwdriver you use to remove the screws that hold the fans on the top and side pannel on the haf 932


Hex?


----------



## thx1138

Allen key, allen wrench or hex key etc...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hex_key


----------



## cdoublejj

could a side panel from a Haf 922 fit a Haf912? I like the bigger mesh on the 922 side panel. if the 922 was as cheap as the 912 i'd be all over it. After doing so looking and thinking i had picked my case, i decided i will get a Haf 912 for the revival of my core 2 Blue into a Core 2 Haf.


----------



## smke

u mean an allen wrench


----------



## Ceadderman

The screws are an off standard Allen. So I used a Torx driver on them. If you use a Torx, just don't gorilla the driver and the screws should hold up just fine.

In all the Allens I have I don't have that one. And they're also called Hex key or Hex Wrench. There is no one single name for them.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The screws are an off standard Allen. So I used a Torx driver on them. If you use a Torx, just don't gorilla the driver and the screws should hold up just fine.
> 
> In all the Allens I have I don't have that one. And they're also called Hex key or Hex Wrench. There is no one single name for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i found a 3 metric allen works im going to try and find some black philups ones


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> i got that nzxt lex touch screen fan controller it works great and it sits seperate from the case stand alone unit type deal so i think this saves sapce so if you wanted to add more you could


how hard would it be for me to put a 230 mm fan in the bottem of my haf 932 like you did on yours


----------



## Ceadderman

smke would you please just either edit your posts or use "Multi" to quote more than post.

In order to use it just click Multi and Use Quote to proceed communication. Don't bother with Reply because Huddler is trash for documentation past the Quote feature.









Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bradleynight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> could a side panel from a Haf 922 fit a Haf912? I like the bigger mesh on the 922 side panel. if the 922 was as cheap as the 912 i'd be all over it. After doing so looking and thinking i had picked my case, i decided i will get a Haf 912 for the revival of my core 2 Blue into a Core 2 Haf.


Not without modding the panel and the case


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Two 922`s bolted together, Feser Monsta 420 and Feser 360, will be cooling TEC chiller and 2-670`s.


My God that is beautiful.....I have to show this to my wife now. She's gonna be maaaaaad!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> could a side panel from a Haf 922 fit a Haf912? I like the bigger mesh on the 922 side panel. if the 922 was as cheap as the 912 i'd be all over it. After doing so looking and thinking i had picked my case, i decided i will get a Haf 912 for the revival of my core 2 Blue into a Core 2 Haf.


Sorry no. The 922 side panel will require some serious modding for it to fit the 912.


----------



## Bradleynight

Came across this site 7 bucks for 100 black all aluminum rivets http://www.therivetgallery.com. Will let you guys know how they are when I receive them.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Came across this site 7 bucks for 100 black all aluminum rivets http://www.therivetgallery.com. Will let you guys know how they are when I receive them.


Sadly they don't have any in Red. White, Black or Aluminum and that's it.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> smke would you please just either edit your posts or use "Multi" to quote more than post.
> 
> In order to use it just click Multi and Use Quote to proceed communication. Don't bother with Reply because Huddler is trash for documentation past the Quote feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


nobody told me how things go arround here i'm new to this club


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> smke would you please just either edit your posts or use "Multi" to quote more than post.
> 
> In order to use it just click Multi and Use Quote to proceed communication. Don't bother with Reply because Huddler is trash for documentation past the Quote feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody told me how things go arround here i'm new to this club
Click to expand...

No worries just givin you a heads up and explaining the Huddler quote system.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Got some LED Light strips yesterday to brighten up the inside of my case.




BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## Ceadderman

That's awesome Mate. But it's times like this where you wish you had the pins, crimpers and connectors to make a clean job of it. Other than that those are awesome an a half.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah. Did not even have electrical tape. Its just a temp job until I get paid and am able to do it right. Best thing about these is they were free! Not gonna sweat it. LOL


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Yeah. Did not even have electrical tape. Its just a temp job until I get paid and am able to do it right. Best thing about these is they were free! Not gonna sweat it. LOL


Haha niiiice, mind if I hate your for a day or so?









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Hate away mate!


----------



## DarkHollow

Lol did I see duct tape there? Also Ceadderman, I do that type of connection all the time, I just use nice twists and heatshrink and it looks pro. Pins are to much work for simple things IMO.


----------



## Erick Silver

Yes that was Duct Tape. Sometimes ya gotta make do with what you have on hand. At least the separate leads are kept apart. LOL


----------



## artic

Hi everyone,

Just finished my gaming rig, can I ask a question since you guys have Haf X for longer than I, on the fans that come with 3 pin , and 2 molex do you guys connect the 3 pins to the motherboard an leave the molex´s hanging?
Or should I just connect one molex to the PSU (Corsair HX850) and leave the other molex and the 3 pin hanging?

I´m kind of lost with this problem...









_Also how do I enter this group? i have a Haf X, just take a picture?_

Thanks!


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Just finished my gaming rig, can I ask a question since you guys have Haf X for longer than I, on the fans that come with 3 pin , and 2 molex do you guys connect the 3 pins to the motherboard an leave the molex´s hanging?
> Or should I just connect one molex to the PSU (Corsair HX850) and leave the other molex and the 3 pin hanging?
> I´m kind of lost with this problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Also how do I enter this group? i have a Haf X, just take a picture?_
> Thanks!


Depends if you want to control fan speed via the mobo (3pin) or just have them going flat out (4 pin Molex) )there is no wrong choice just how sensitive you are to noise & how neat you want to make the case internally.


----------



## artic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Depends if you want to control fan speed via the mobo (3pin) or just have them going flat out (4 pin Molex) )there is no wrong choice just how sensitive you are to noise & how neat you want to make the case internally.


Thanks for the reply







, but I tried the 3 pin and they still go at full speed...

Did I do something wrong? or do I need a fan controller?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I tried the 3 pin and they still go at full speed...
> Did I do something wrong? or do I need a fan controller?


Got a part number of your motherboard?

Normally in the BIOS you can set fan speeds and what temp they will ramp up at. Some boards like Asus have software you run in windows to control your fans. Fill in your Rig details and it will help us help you


----------



## artic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Got a part number of your motherboard?
> Normally in the BIOS you can set fan speeds and what temp they will ramp up at. Some boards like Asus have software you run in windows to control your fans. Fill in your Rig details and it will help us help you


Ok Thanks







, I will fill my rig info, just can't do it today as it's already 3 am







,

My motherboard is a Asus P8Z77 V









Maybe this is a haf x thing, if so I'll check on a fan controller or a phantom case and see if I can rma, anyway next thing is going to be fill in the rig details









Many thanks again !


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Ok Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will fill my rig info, just can't do it today as it's already 3 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> My motherboard is a Asus P8Z77 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is a haf x thing, if so I'll check on a fan controller or a phantom case and see if I can rma, anyway next thing is going to be fill in the rig details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks again !


It is NOT a Haf X thing at all - the case itself has nothing to do with the fan speeds when you have your fan connected diretly to the mobo or PSU.

Connecting via the motherboard is typically the way go unless you have a ton of fans and really like precise control of every fan.

Asus has software like mentioned in the early post - you should give it a try.

good luck


----------



## Pittster

I have a HAF 912 and have all my fans controlled by the Asus Fan Xpert software just play around with it it's a really good piece of software.


----------



## smke

here is my case i an't figured out what to change yet i'll take mor pictures tomarrow
here are a few more of my system


----------



## Aizou

Yo, I`m new around here and I didnt want to start a new thread.

I need advice on which case to get. I am trying to decide between HAF 932 or HAF XM. For the XM option I will add another 2x additional 200mm CM Megaflow fans so that it will reach the 932 price.

I guess everyone knows with what the 932 stock fans come so I`ll list how the XM would look like:
Front: 1x200mm
Rear: 1x140mm
Side: 1x200mm (additional)
Top: 2x200mm (1 of them being additional)

Any thoughts? 932 or XM? =p


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aizou*
> 
> Yo, I`m new around here and I didnt want to start a new thread.
> 
> I need advice on which case to get. I am trying to decide between HAF 932 or HAF XM. For the XM option I will add another 2x additional 200mm CM Megaflow fans so that it will reach the 932 price.
> 
> I guess everyone knows with what the 932 stock fans come so I`ll list how the XM would look like:
> Front: 1x200mm
> Rear: 1x140mm
> Side: 1x200mm (additional)
> Top: 2x200mm (1 of them being additional)
> 
> Any thoughts? 932 or XM? =p


i have a haf 932 advanced blue edition and it does just fine fore me it came with 3 230mm fans and 1 140 mm fan got www.newegg.com and look at the specs there is also a place for a 120 mm on bottom and on top you can add an additional 120mm with the allredy installed 230 mm


----------



## hannse12

hey, maybe a weird question but does anyone have any leftover drive bay covers that will fit a 912 that they don't need? i got one off craigslist, and the case it missing a couple/ one has mystery white stuff on it :/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Lol did I see duct tape there? Also Ceadderman, I do that type of connection all the time, I just use nice twists and heatshrink and it looks pro. Pins are to much work for simple things IMO.


Not if you have the pins and the crimper. Everything else is the same as using duct tape, bubble gum and bailing twine instead.







lol

Someone is gonna have to bring an army to pry my crimper out of my hand if they want it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> hey, maybe a weird question but does anyone have any leftover drive bay covers that will fit a 912 that they don't need? i got one off craigslist, and the case it missing a couple/ one has mystery white stuff on it :/


No, sorry bro only place I can think of is Cooler Master store and wait til they have them listed.

Sans the creepy white mystery stuff on them of course. Did you ask dude where his case sat during operation? I'd be scared to catch an STD from it. He shoulda wiped it down with a little bleach and vinegar solution before listing it.









~Ceadder


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> hey, maybe a weird question but does anyone have any leftover drive bay covers that will fit a 912 that they don't need? i got one off craigslist, and the case it missing a couple/ one has mystery white stuff on it :/


Send a good picture, I have covers from a couple types of CM cases.


----------



## smke

can i use a psu with the 4 pin connection on mb with the 8 connection without an adapter


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can i use a psu with the 4 pin connection on mb with the 8 connection without an adapter


yes,but it's better to use an 8pin cpu power cable if your cpu is power hungry


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can i use a psu with the 4 pin connection on mb with the 8 connection without an adapter
> 
> 
> 
> yes,but it's better to use an 8pin cpu power cable if your cpu is power hungry
Click to expand...

what about an adapter that goes from the 4 pin to the 8 pin i've sean theme at newegg.com

i'm hoping to spend on the mb witch is going to be the asus p8z77- v deluxe and cpu i'm hoping the mem from my p5p43td will work with the new mb


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

This is my build that I recently transferred into the 912. This is the result of 3-5 hours of cable management, the only thing I need to get now is the windowed side panel to show it off!

I've always been a big CM fan, I started with a 690 and then moved into an Elite 341 (both of which are still in commission).


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what about an adapter that goes from the 4 pin to the 8 pin i've sean theme at newegg.com
> i'm hoping to spend on the mb witch is going to be the asus p8z77- v deluxe and cpu i'm hoping the mem from my p5p43td will work with the new mb


It may be a 2x molex to 8 pin cpu power.

I have one of the above and another 6pin pcie to 8pin cpu power. 4pin cpu to 8pin cpu power will make no difference


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HI THERE ive finished my HAF 932 PAINT JOB because i had bought the case second hand and it needed a face lift so tell me what u guys think







sorry some of the picts is not in order ;/


HERE is the link to the WHOLE ALBUM http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/700920/user_id/290467 u guys got any lighting tips??


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HI THERE ive finished my HAF 932 PAINT JOB because i had bought the case second hand and it needed a face lift so tell me what u guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry some of the picts is not in order ;/
> 
> HERE is the link to the WHOLE ALBUM http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/700920/user_id/290467 u guys got any lighting tips??


Looks great post more when complete.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Looks great post more when complete.


IM COMPLETE with the case all ready i have my parts all ready can i be added to this club? check my album for more picts


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what about an adapter that goes from the 4 pin to the 8 pin i've sean theme at newegg.com
> i'm hoping to spend on the mb witch is going to be the asus p8z77- v deluxe and cpu i'm hoping the mem from my p5p43td will work with the new mb


What PSU do you have? I ask because if it doesn't have an 8 pin and you need one you may find your PSU struggling to pwoer your rig especially when you want to upgrade. It happened to me both when I bought my 4850 4 years ago and when I built my bros PC this year - VERY annoying and costly. I suspect it'll be fine but if you haven't already here's a PSU wattage calculator, no point having the gear if it doesn't power on









http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FahrenheitGTI*
> 
> This is my build that I recently transferred into the 912. This is the result of 3-5 hours of cable management, the only thing I need to get now is the windowed side panel to show it off!
> I've always been a big CM fan, I started with a 690 and then moved into an Elite 341 (both of which are still in commission).


I'm loving the green highlighting, works well with the bare metal. I hate to say this seeing as you spent so long on the cable management but the green lighting would look even better with an interior painted white.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> HI THERE ive finished my HAF 932 PAINT JOB because i had bought the case second hand and it needed a face lift so tell me what u guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry some of the picts is not in order ;/
> HERE is the link to the WHOLE ALBUM http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/700920/user_id/290467 u guys got any lighting tips??


NICE ONE!








You definitely don't see enough white cases around and they nearly always look SIIIIK. +rep to you for the white and for taking the time to do the two tone. When/if I ever repaint I'll be sure to go all white exterior. You can get even more highlights if you like (yes I know noone can see the motherboard tray when the mobo is installed but why not? haha


----------



## hannse12

ooooookay, so after removing close to 20 live bugs, another 15 dead ones, a pound of dust, dirt, and soda spills.....

*MY CRAIGSLISTED 912 IS COMPLETE!!*

basically i gutted the ol' c2q and everything else, redid all the wiring and airflow, kept some components ( the ssd, the psu, and the creative xfi card) and dropped my current rig components into the case!

i must say, the 912 is exceptional for how small the case is (no bigger than my smilodon, gawd i had a love/hate relationship with her), and getting it for free was even better (i bought it originally for the internal components, because i was building a pc for a friend, guess who got the 912 and who got the raidmax smilodon







).

anyway, enough babble, i just wanted to get a picture up before i go to sleep







(more to come later)


----------



## blue-cat

Nice one hannse12, welcome to the club! The 912 is a little treasure trove isn't it? If I wasn't water cooling I would be all over it.

Does anyone know if the HDD trays from the 832, X and 922 will fit in the HAF 912 ?


----------



## smke

i have a 460 extreme power unit from cm


----------



## gdesmo

I have this complete 922 drive bay from my Double Vision build which you are welcome to N/C but I don`t know what shipping would be. Have you thought about looking for a used case of any sort and finding something with appropriate bays that you can remove. Might be even cheaper than shipping bays from Canada. Best of luck !


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> IM COMPLETE with the case all ready i have my parts all ready can i be added to this club? check my album for more picts


Sorry, I meant with components all installed.







:thumb:


----------



## Matt-Matt

Seeing as I recently turned 18 I've been getting these sort of things in the mail from politicians all around the state.. I was just thinking that I don't have a fridge to put them on.. Then I looked at my PC and well, this is the result!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Seeing as I recently turned 18 I've been getting these sort of things in the mail from politicians all around the state.. I was just thinking that I don't have a fridge to put them on.. Then I looked at my PC and well, this is the result!


BTW if that is a magnet I would try and keep it away from hardrives and anything else in your computer. Magnetic fields and components do not play well together, I realize it is not a big magnet but why take the chance.


----------



## Bradleynight

Well case is tore down and waiting on paint looking at a satin black and satin red combo scheme.





New Storm Sniper right side panel from CM Store.



Test fit of the 360 before I tore case completely down.



Still a long way to go. I am going to redo the power button, and get rid of the fan led button. The left button will be the power, The center will be removed/filled in and the right will remain the reset.


----------



## gdesmo

Double Vision 922 update. Will start on other side today.


----------



## Bradleynight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Double Vision 922 update. Will start on other side today.


Looking good. Looking forward to seeing this completed.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Double Vision 922 update. Will start on other side today.


Looks great









What are the main components you are going with for this rig?


----------



## DeadFishWalking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can i install a 140mm fan here?


2x120 mm fans:


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the main components you are going with for this rig?


Max V z77 mobo-3770K with IHS removed-EK supreme directly on processor-Sniper 2133 ram-2x670 Gigabyte cards-TT toughpower 1200 psu- TEC chiller with 2x400 watt Qmax Tec`s-Crucial M4 128 ssd- 2x 1tb Samsung raid 0- 1 Crucial 128 ssd for hot swap(game programs)


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Well case is tore down and waiting on paint looking at a satin black and satin red combo scheme.
> 
> 
> New Storm Sniper right side panel from CM Store.
> 
> Test fit of the 360 before I tore case completely down.
> 
> Still a long way to go. I am going to redo the power button, and get rid of the fan led button. The left button will be the power, The center will be removed/filled in and the right will remain the reset.


Looking good, black and red always go together well !


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Max V z77 mobo-3770K with IHS removed-EK supreme directly on processor-Sniper 2133 ram-2x670 Gigabyte cards-TT toughpower 1200 psu- TEC chiller with 2x400 watt Qmax Tec`s-Crucial M4 128 ssd- 2x 1tb Samsung raid 0- 1 Crucial 128 ssd for hot swap(game programs)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wouldn't remove the IHS to gain just 3-4 degrees lower temperature.The gains are not worth it considering that you lose your warranty


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Max V z77 mobo-3770K with IHS removed-EK supreme directly on processor-Sniper 2133 ram-2x670 Gigabyte cards-TT toughpower 1200 psu- TEC chiller with 2x400 watt Qmax Tec`s-Crucial M4 128 ssd- 2x 1tb Samsung raid 0- 1 Crucial 128 ssd for hot swap(game programs)


Looks like an awesome build - do you have a build log going for it?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> BTW if that is a magnet I would try and keep it away from hardrives and anything else in your computer. Magnetic fields and components do not play well together, I realize it is not a big magnet but why take the chance.


Yeah, I pulled it off this morning!








It was only near the DVD drives and the SSD, so it's all good!









Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## ElevenEleven

While I'm trying to decide which white case I want to upgrade to (possibly AZZA Genesis 9000W), I had some fun painting my HAF912 with white Dupli-color + clear lacquer (didn't actually come out as shiny as I'd hoped). The optical drive is not finished yet.


----------



## BradleyW

@DeadFishWalking, Thanks mate!
Hey, would a HAF 932 door be better than my haf-x door if I had 4 120mm fans blowing on the GPU's?


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HAF 932 DOOR ftw more direct cooling


----------



## Bradleynight

Well my case looks like a case again.



More pics in my work log.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @DeadFishWalking, Thanks mate!
> Hey, would a HAF 932 door be better than my haf-x door if I had 4 120mm fans blowing on the GPU's?


I believe it would! You'd want some nice fans though, I've got four Coolermasters on mine, I had overheating problems when I just had the 230mm stock fan even on full. Even just filling the bottom two slots fixed this and the air is more directed at the cards, even though the CFM is less they have more static pressure.

Of course i turn them off when not playing games, so you'll probably want a nice fan controller that can turn the fans off if you don't already have one!
Also since I've got a new motherboard the PCI-E slots are higher on the board, so the fans blow in more ideal spots and i get better temps overall. I usually run the top two on low 'cause they're really loud.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks!


----------



## brownpride1986

whats up guy been working my rig OPTIMUS X heres some updated pic of the case let me no what you think


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> whats up guy been working my rig OPTIMUS X heres some updated pic of the case let me no what you think


That looks awesome as! I wish i had the patience and skills to do something like this!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> whats up guy been working my rig OPTIMUS X heres some updated pic of the case let me no what you think


i like the paint especially the red good job


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

You should let them know kind of paint you used. Most would think it's spray paint.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> You should let them know kind of paint you used. Most would think it's spray paint.


100 bottles of nail polish


----------



## neSSa

Plexi is reached and the project is almost finished







, here are photos to spark the imagination, a real photo session following


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Plexi is reached and the project is almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here are photos to spark the imagination, a real photo session following


You should get the csq blocks from ek,they would match well with the right side


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neSSa*
> 
> Plexi is reached and the project is almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here are photos to spark the imagination, a real photo session following


Can't seem to find a build log. Did you make one, if so you should put it in your signature (along with a link to this group and others your a part of) so people can find it easier.


----------



## BradleyW

neSSa, Nice rig! Love the dual tower!


----------



## Ceadderman

Love your build neSSa, but have you considered dropping the fans from the mainboard area going with white plexi in the bottom and a full coverage block on the mainboard? Would look so much better that way and dust cleanup from the main area would be almost non existent.









~Ceadder


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> You should get the csq blocks from ek,they would match well with the right side


I do not like the new blocks from the EK, but you're right that there are similarities. Actually I wanted to have similarities with the front and circular holes in the sheet metal case. The holes had to be bigger to be better breathability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Can't seem to find a build log. Did you make one, if so you should put it in your signature (along with a link to this group and others your a part of) so people can find it easier.


I made bild log, but unfortunately the Serbian IT forums, so you certainly will not be clear what it is. I'm sorry about that, but we did not think to do that here. But there are plenty of photos hung in my name, so you can see part of the production. Mainly following photo session that will better show.
This weekend I'll make a build log here on the forum and you will be able to see the progress of the project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> neSSa, Nice rig! Love the dual tower!


Thank you very much, first I want to buy TH10 and moded it for large radiators that I have built, but unfortunately here in Serbia this is not possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Love your build neSSa, but have you considered dropping the fans from the mainboard area going with white plexi in the bottom and a full coverage block on the mainboard? Would look so much better that way and dust cleanup from the main area would be almost non existent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thank you, good observation you have. That is the idea, and totally mod the front mat, made of one piece of plexiglass. For now, this much because the money is always a problem, and this is an expensive sport.


----------



## _REAPER_

Not sure if everyone remembers my PC but I am doing some upgrades upon my return from AFG (10 DAYS and a bag and drag)... For those who don't remember below is a before

Before PIC



Proposed Changes with Acrylic PSU cover is being built now with acrylic



Pre INSTALL Let me know what you think


FOR PSU COVER


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not sure if everyone remembers my PC but I am doing some upgrades upon my return from AFG (10 DAYS and a bag and drag)... For those who don't remember below is a before
> Before PIC
> 
> 
> Pre INSTALL Let me know what you think
> 
> FOR PSU COVER


Looks interesting, but I do not like to put the names of the producer, unless the sponsors.


----------



## _REAPER_

I decided to go all EVGA on this build and will continue to only by EVGA from this point forward so I did not mind.. you never know I might get them to pick me up as a sponsor..

ZIVIO


----------



## neSSa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I decided to go all EVGA on this build and will continue to only by EVGA from this point forward so I did not mind.. you never know I might get them to pick me up as a sponsor..
> ZIVIO


I understand the point, but there are many good projects and modes where you can not see any name of a component. For why should I advertise a business if we did not give anything in return.

Good luck in your future work!

Does it seems to me, or you have written down "ZIVIO", dedicated to me?


----------



## Ceadderman

I love it _REAPER_. Is thtat Black and White Medallion going on the front?









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

I am working on making a few other case badges but yes it should fit quite nice on the front of the case. I will be home in 12 days and I cannot wait to get out of here.


----------



## neSSa

Here are a few new ones and at the insistence I opened the topic: http://www.overclock.net/t/1285016/cubex-project-work-log


----------



## brownpride1986

here is some updated pics of my rig OPTIMUS X what do you think] 







yepper i am from Detroit just moved to lincoln park i am a painter and fabricator by trade i no some people don't have the time or money to customize there case but i do i can for you i have good prices and i will work with even doing tradez depends on what your trying to do my name is mike send me a pm i sure everyone has had a crazy idea they wanted to do here i am lets do it























STOP USING RUSTOLEUM PAINT


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's tough to say without seeing the final picture of everything assembled, but I do like that glittery blue color.


----------



## duhjuh

i own a haf 932 but i dont feel i should have to go to an outside website to join a club on ocn
also the rules state that you will be removed from the club if your pictures dont work however there are several members in the club whos pictures dont work anymore
any explanation on these 2 issues?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> i own a haf 932 but i dont feel i should have to go to an outside website to join a club on ocn
> also the rules state that you will be removed from the club if your pictures dont work however there are several members in the club whos pictures dont work anymore
> any explanation on these 2 issues?


Clubs are usually optional - if you do not wish to join a club, then don't


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> i own a haf 932 but i dont feel i should have to go to an outside website to join a club on ocn
> also the rules state that you will be removed from the club if your pictures dont work however there are several members in the club whos pictures dont work anymore
> any explanation on these 2 issues?


Pictures no longer working can generally be attributed to an outside source of storage pics and those sites not being consistently used or the pics are unintentionally deleted to make room for newer pics once their album starts to get full.









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

i know their optional and im not joining just expressing a an opinion as i pass through kinda food for thought.. should you have to go to California to get an Ohio drivers license? thats all im saying just an opinion


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> i know their optional and im not joining just expressing a an opinion as i pass through kinda food for thought.. should you have to go to California to get an Ohio drivers license? thats all im saying just an opinion


Seeing as you are a displaying a club membership in your signature, I find your posts here puzzling and somewhat unnecessary.


----------



## _REAPER_

HMMM Is that a TROLL I AM SMELLING... Could be...


----------



## duhjuh

i said im not joing here not i dont join anywhere and as a point to defend my opinion i never had to go outside ocn to join either of those clubs..
and im not trolling just wondering why its mandatory to leave the bounds of ocn to join an ocn club? that its thats all i want to know nothing more nothing less i dont want a fight of a flame war or useless posts calling me a troll..
i just want to know why?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Do you mean submitting a Google Document form to enter? Probably for the ease of whoever maintains this thread, instead of looking through every new post to see if a member wishes to enter.


----------



## Ceadderman

Technically, you don't have to leave the boundary of OCN to join. Also Google and OCN have been working hand in hand without issue for quite awhile now.









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

i figured that part but at the same time pm's could be sent if one doesnt want to leave ocn... trust me i know how much a of a pain managing clubs can be as i head several on other forums (non overclockign related ones







) just saying as a suggestion that maybe there should be an alternate option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Technically, you don't have to leave the boundary of OCN to join. Also Google and OCN have been working hand in hand without issue for quite awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFdFbExzMWNiVVBnMHBfcEZNZDlLUUE6MQ
thats the exact address that link takes you too no where in that address do i see overclock.net hence it DOES take you outside ocn
and according to the op
that IS the only way to join..
once again this is all just a suggestion / my


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't join then. It's a Google doc. I don't see the problem.









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

lol im not worried about it








and i am joining for the record i just found it to be highly unusual top have to leave a forum to be an active part of that forums group ..








its weird that its not part of ocn tos you guys must not have had too many issues with this ..it was horrible on some of my other forums people getting malware from malicious google docs and websites, account hijacking all sorts of just hogwash









just saying it might be fine here but whos stopping some one from abusing this? thats all
oh and in case you people think im new ive been a reader for 5+ years a poster only the past few
i blame dial up a while back and college for the rest


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> lol im not worried about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am joining for the record i just found it to be highly unusual top have to leave a forum to be an active part of that forums group ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its weird that its not part of ocn tos you guys must not have had too many issues with this ..it was horrible on some of my other forums people getting malware from malicious google docs and websites, account hijacking all sorts of just hogwash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just saying it might be fine here but whos stopping some one from abusing this? thats all
> oh and in case you people think im new ive been a reader for 5+ years a poster only the past few
> i blame dial up a while back and college for the rest


Well if you ever have a question about something you're well within your right not to click on the link.

These club links are done with the idea of keeping it simplistic to run the group/club for the moderator of the thread. If you find one that is malignant I would hope that you would report it to the mods so they can take action.









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

perhaps we need a push to make universal system based off this idea? something that could be integrated into the site to make managing clubs easier w/still keeping it in the ocn family?


----------



## Erick Silver

In order to add something that large to the site we would have to have the company hosting our site(Huddler) to completely write in a whole new section of code. Honestly, the gdocs link system is fine. There's no real reason to change it. If the other forums you were visiting had issues with "getting malware from malicious google docs and websites, account hijacking" then what kind of people were actually on those forums? That or the forum mods were irresponsible and not dealing with the issues at hand. I have been an active member here since '09 and have joined numerous clubs via the gdocs signup forms. Heck I even have a club or two that I run that uses one. (See my LGA775 Club in my sig) The gdocs system is safe and easy to use and when you have the number of people that this club, and others just as large have, then attempting to scroll through each and every post to add the new joiners to the club gets a bit tedious. Trust me, I have tried it. Like Caeddarman said above. If you aren't comfortable clicking on the links, then follow your instincts.


----------



## duhjuh

oh i know what your saying TRUST me and yes those other forums had a shady figure or two and were also not well managed and im just throwing ideas out there.my idea was more along the lines of the like the fah and overclocked account icons .... any way forget it this is the wrong place to be posting about this anyway lol


----------



## shilka

It's been sometime since i have posted something about my PC mostly due to lack of money and my camera is broken so i only have my crappy mobile phone camera
Yes i know the photo is crap sory about that


----------



## cdoublejj

I'll probably join soon i plan on converting my Core 2 Blue to a Core 2 Haf. Haf 912 fit my needs really well. Just need get a PSU first.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I'll probably join soon i plan on converting my Core 2 Blue to a Core 2 Haf. Haf 912 fit my needs really well. Just need get a PSU first.


I'll bet you'll be happier with a 922 than with a 912. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## duhjuh

i agree there the 922 just seems like the better money and will allow you to expand in the future if you need to plus its a higher model number which instantly makes it better lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually, both the 922 and the 912 are very good cases. The main difference between the two size wise is that the 912 has a flat back panel which somewhat interferes with cable management behind the Motherboard tray. The two are within a mere inch of each other in internal space from what I can remember. I agree that the 922 is a hell of a case and I would never talk someone out of getting one but the 912 would allow the longer GPU to fit w/o issue over the 922.

The difference in size between the two is miniscule. I love the 922 it's fun to build and plan your cable management to fit it but they both fit the bill imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

true and true but you didn't address my other concern.....the 922 is a higher number than the 912 lol


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'll bet you'll be happier with a 922 than with a 912. Jus' sayin'.


I would be specially one that is all black inside.







Just a small problem atm, the price i had just enough to get the 912 AND get a few deals on the steam sale. gonna get corsair tx650 next. 922 is also a great case.


----------



## skyline_king88

the 922 is way better deal by time you by the fans the 922 has over 912 your paying same price and you get way more space i have the e-atx crosshair v fits very nice not to big for board were you see alot of mobo tray and it come with 3 fans the 912 has 1 maybe 2 and the 922 holds 240mm fan not sure about 912 and you can make your own or buy a window fr better looks for the extra 30-50 bucks get the 922


----------



## cdoublejj

except i didn't have over 100 bucks to buy it


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I would be specially one that is all black inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small problem atm, the price i had just enough to get the 912 AND get a few deals on the steam sale. gonna get corsair tx650 next. 922 is also a great case.


if you want it blacked out or even blue green red just take everything out just leave shell and sand parts down you can reach with from 800 gritt to 1500 gritt for smoth surface then 2 coats primer then as many coats paint as you want then clear it a lot as you banking around will chip paint and it will shine.
I
am in stage of black/ green inside will be posting some pics on here tm of my near finished case sill have to put my windows in right it is just super glued as i was going to order what i need to finish it but money got tight with 4th baby 3 weeks ago... but on the window i am putting plixe glass on out side then get sheet rolled aluminiom like the stuff you use to do a valley on a roof ( were the to tips met for ppl that dont know) then going to use car bondo ( fiberglass) to form the alum in to the hump on side panel to make it look like it is part of case and i cracked the top were the power button is ( rage on stupid computer on one of them bad days when they don't listen right lol) so i need to do that but i am make it in to a closed in box as it is on a slant and no lip so anything round rolls out anyway. or i am up for sugistion on what to do with that part of the case.. but i have used my own custom buttons for power and fan led and reset witch is useless if pc freezes it don't work anyway have to manualy hold power button down or hard reset from psu...

For my power i have just a little red push button but does any of you know where to get a toggle switch that will work for power as i will have toggle switch for front fan led and reset..

Does anyone know were to get diagram or has instruction on how to hook my 120mm fan leds/ whole fan ( hopfuly with the nzxt sentry 2 to still control speed )to toggle switch for on /off of lights or fan and lights to a toggle switch (has to be toggle as i like to missile covers). prefer just light as the fan controller will turn fan on and off if need. reason i want to be able to turn lights off is my computer is right beside my tv and if me and wife and or kids are watching t.v at night i would like to turn then off/down so it don't shine beside t.v as green is a color eyes pick up in the corner...

Well i am done.

Sorry about long story just don't have friends that work/care about computers and modding like i do. All they care is that it runs games but me i like to tinker around in side any computer if i am givin the chance ( wife hate cause ill fix peoples pc for near nothing/nothing just to be able to work on the in sides of a computer for a day (should have finished school then i wouldn't have to be on roof in 45C weather). hell the other day i fixed a pii i found in garbage just to play around with computers i learned on when i was 12.. wow only 12 yrs ago and cpu's have come a crazy long way.. you all remember the side slot pii 233 i cant remember the name beside slot load cpus..


----------



## cdoublejj

I thought about drilling the rivets, it is tempting but, i can see it getting scratched and scuffed or even gouged a bunch specially with TX series PSU and those monster cables and my indecisive wire management. I may think on it. in the end before i tried out the nzxt gamma i was using an Asus/ElanVital T10AB which has the same finish inside.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

I have to say the 912 is better for looks than the 922. The 922 has more room but the 70% finished back panel throws it off (IMO). I own 2 912's, a 922 and a 932.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I thought about drilling the rivets, it is tempting but, i can see it getting scratched and scuffed or even gouged a bunch specially with TX series PSU and those monster cables and my indecisive wire management. I may think on it. in the end before i tried out the nzxt gamma i was using an Asus/ElanVital T10AB which has the same finish inside.


So long as you keep your bit straight and don't bend it while pushing through the rivets you should be fine. Just have to keep in mind to use a throw away bit or have a way to clear the rivet slag off the bit.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mbalmer

I have a few questions about the HAF 922, please help.

I just put together my first build last night (took forever will be doing pics later) and I don't really know if I hooked my case fans up the best way. I was pretty confused, but what I did was just connect them straight to the PSU. They are working, but everything is pretty loud. How do I control the speed on the fans?

I have an ASRock z77 extreme 4 motherboard, so I could just plug them into that, but then do I plug them into the PSU as well?? Also, they are only 3 pin and I thought I read that you have to have 4 pin to control speed, is that true?

Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I have a few questions about the HAF 922, please help.
> 
> I just put together my first build last night (took forever will be doing pics later) and I don't really know if I hooked my case fans up the best way. I was pretty confused, but what I did was just connect them straight to the PSU. They are working, but everything is pretty loud. How do I control the speed on the fans?
> 
> I have an ASRock z77 extreme 4 motherboard, so I could just plug them into that, but then do I plug them into the PSU as well?? Also, they are only 3 pin and I thought I read that you have to have 4 pin to control speed, is that true?
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


Read your manual and find the locations of your Fan headers. And no you do not need to connect them to the PSU as well as the board. Those Molex Connectors are an either/or option. Please do not connect both. That would be some bad juju.









You can go into the UEFI and set your fan speed based on the temp. ASUS is very good about this.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mbalmer

Sounds good, I know where all the fan headers are, so that won't be a problem.

Thanks


----------



## von rottes

Lemme show you my new paint job!






Everything turned out great......until the clear coat over-spray turned into a powder making a rough/frosted finish


----------



## Mbalmer

Pretty cool pics Von.

My front case fan on my 922 is way to loud. How do I control it? I have ASRock extreme tuner and have been playing with the "Target Fan" speed, (somebody explain that to me, because I am not getting it) and no matter what I do it is just going crazy.

I plugged it into a different connector, but the same thing happens.

Really don't know what to do.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Pretty cool pics Von.
> 
> My front case fan on my 922 is way to loud. How do I control it? I have ASRock extreme tuner and have been playing with the "Target Fan" speed, (somebody explain that to me, because I am not getting it) and no matter what I do it is just going crazy.
> 
> I plugged it into a different connector, but the same thing happens.
> 
> Really don't know what to do.


Probably not a PWM fan.
is it a 3 pin or four?

If it's a three the only way you can slow it down is wire it to a molex connector for 7V or 5V


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Pretty cool pics Von.
> My front case fan on my 922 is way to loud. How do I control it? I have ASRock extreme tuner and have been playing with the "Target Fan" speed, (somebody explain that to me, because I am not getting it) and no matter what I do it is just going crazy.
> I plugged it into a different connector, but the same thing happens.
> Really don't know what to do.


Lol,

Lol, I was having the opposite problem, plugged it into a motherboard header and the lights came on but it failed to spin up. Only realised once my harddrives reached shut off temp (I was cloning drives). One was hitting over 60oC :O


----------



## Ceadderman

Go into the UEFI and set minimum fan speed, then set the maximum fan speed at 5c below max temp. That should get your fans fixed.

922 fans are not 4pin connectors so no worry they'll run just fine controlled by the board.

I'm not sure how ASUS set this up with ASRock but I'm reasonably sure that ASRock boards are setup similarly in how they control fans with minimum and maximum settings. You may have to get in there deeper in the Power setting features. I don't know cause I've never played with the ASRock UEFI... yet.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mbalmer

Sorry,

Yes it is a 3 pin fan. I haven't seen any place where I can control minimum and maximum fan speeds. I only see auto, go up to level 4 at this temp, type stuff.

I will keep looking.

thanks.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> I own 2 912's, a 922 and a 932.


Bud we are all here for you but, the first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Erick Silver

The front case fan may need to have the screws tightened. Mine is dead silent. But I had to tighten the screws up a bit to get it there. Also. The sleeve bearing my be going out. It might be time to replace that fan, if its not new of course. I also noticed a difference when I removed the stock meshes and replaced them with the aluminum window screening. The new screening is not as restrictive although it does allow a bit more dust in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> I own 2 912's, a 922 and a 932.
> 
> 
> 
> Bud we are all here for you but, the first step is admitting you have a problem.
Click to expand...











Maybe it's you that has the problem, you know when to stop.







lol

I need MOAR!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's you that has the problem, you know when to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I need MOAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


speaking of, how is your quest for galactical domination by the power of the HAForce going?

oh, and dare I say it I keep thinking about kicking the HAFit and selling my case















it's just too big, and do you/I really NEED water cooling?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's you that has the problem, you know when to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I need MOAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of, how is your quest for galactical domination by the power of the HAForce going?
> 
> oh, and dare I say it I keep thinking about kicking the HAFit and selling my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just too big, and do you/I really NEED water cooling?
Click to expand...

Coming along slowly. But the good news is that I finally have my CPU loop finished. I'm now working on getting a new Dremel so I can carve the doors that I have and once I have those finished will be working on building the docking bays to start the final stages of Darkside. Sadly this is being done without sponsors so I have to take my time and do more research than building. But the nice thing is that I've had a few impromptu volunteers step in to keep me moving in the right direcion.









An yes we DO really need water cooling.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wattser93

I currently own an HAF 912 and am looking at the HAF X.

For those of you using the HAF X as a case strictly for air cooling (I don't plan on doing water cooling unti my next major component overhaul), are the stock fans noisy enough to be distracting when doing simple computing like typing up documents and browsing the web?

Or, in a simpler way, is a fan controller necessary to keep noise under control?


----------



## yoi

does the HAF XM top can be put on a HAF X ? anyone tried that yet? even modding it , is it possible?


----------



## Erick Silver

HAF XM is a mid tower where the HAFX is a full tower.

HAF X Dimensions (W / H / D) - 230 x 599 x 550 mm / 9.1 x 23.6 x 21.7 inch

HAF XM Dimensions (W / H / D) - 252 x 530.5 x 579mm/ 9.9 x 20.9 x 22.8 inch

So the XM is .8 inches wider, and about 1 inch deeper than the HAF X but is about 2.5 inches shorter. In order to get the top switched over there would have to be a bit of modding done. Hope this helps!


----------



## wermad

HAF-X owners: Can the vga support bracket be adjusted in terms of slot spacing? I'm looking for some sort of gpu support system for my heavy graphics.

My three cards are two slots coolers and will have an additional slot of space between each other.


----------



## Catscratch

Finally I got my own 912 Advanced. I'll try to take pictures as I install my rig. I'll also be changing cpu tim AS5 to Noctua. I was originally planning for Corsair Carbide series but only 400r and 500r are available here and they are too tall. My current TT case is already 530mm tall and 19kg empty







This Haf912 will be super easy to toy around


----------



## Evilsplashy

Does anyone know where I can buy the HAF XM windowed version? Nobody seems to have it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the HAF XM windowed version? Nobody seems to have it.


Contact cooler master support








. Also, check the Cooler Master store; they sell a lot of spare parts for their cases.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Contact cooler master support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, check the Cooler Master store; they sell a lot of spare parts for their cases.


Not in the store. I'll try to contact support. Thanks.

Edit: Found it in the "Parts" section. It's $19.99 + $26.93 UPS Ground shipping. Really..? lol


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Has anyone here tried to throw a 360 on the top of a 932 and a 120 on the back? It looks like with fans in push pull it'll be really, really tight to try and get a 1/2" tube to the barbs on the 360 if not impossible.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Has anyone here tried to throw a 360 on the top of a 932 and a 120 on the back? It looks like with fans in push pull it'll be really, really tight to try and get a 1/2" tube to the barbs on the 360 if not impossible.


HAF 932 with a RX360 and RX120 with push fans


----------



## Catscratch

Holy moly. I just started computer with haf 912 advanced now and some problem fixed itself unexpectedly. I was suffering from distortion on speakers or headphones. Now there's no background noise. It was obvious when I use scroll bars on any application. Now it's completely gone. I won't try to understand







Now i'll be struggling to shut these HDD noise down. Probably TT kandalf was pure iron, it was sturdy enough to absorb the hdd rattle, this aluminum is not helping hdd noise.

I'll be posting pics.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thanks for the picture, I've been looking all over for just that. major +rep

Does having the 360 facing that way block the hole for the fill port? That looks like it might be handy. I'm thinking about using an XSPC res top for the laing ddc and running a hose from the fill port to the res. Do you think that it'll be possible?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thanks for the picture, I've been looking all over for just that. major +rep
> Does having the 360 facing that way block the hole for the fill port? That looks like it might be handy. I'm thinking about using an XSPC res top for the laing ddc and running a hose from the fill port to the res. Do you think that it'll be possible?


I have the old XSPC 750 res/pump in the in the bottom of the bays, Then I have a dvd drive on top of that, Then a fan controller on top of that








I do have to remove the dvd drive to fill the res but it all works fine. I didn't plan any of this out just got everything and it worked out for me


----------



## Catscratch

Here are some pics:

































This looks to be a very bad AS5 application right. This was in like 2 months and i could clean it with only tissue in 5 mins. I guess my as5 syringe gone bad. I removed as5 many times and it usually glues to the surfaces more and it doesn't look wet like this.


































The temps are looking good with Noctua NT-H1. First time using it. It's very solid, not soft like as5.




That's 3700 with normal cpu throttling. Regular 3300mhz temps are around 55c. I guess u12SE heatpipes not being copper hurts a lot.

PS: Woah, just realized, Haf912 almost not supporting Asus P8P67 Evo backplate area. I guess I can still replace it but it's too close.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeh it's a bit difficult to allow complete access to the back plate on every board unless your cutout runs from the back of the case to just before the front 3 motherboard screw openings. I'm not sure I've seen a single Case manufacturer have that big an access hole in their Motherboard tray. Would be the way to go with the random way Mainboards are set up these days.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I need some help guys. My Idle temps are horrible in my HAF922 with the H60 in Push/Pull set to intake. Idles are 42*c. Someone help me please!!!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I need some help guys. My Idle temps are horrible in my HAF922 with the H60 in Push/Pull set to intake. Idles are 42*c. Someone help me please!!!


amore fans pulling air in and out clean fans free of dust set that h60 to push air out try to put a fan in your 5.1/2 drive bayes like a 120mm or 140mm as an intake


----------



## Erick Silver

did that yesterday. I have a 200MM Front Intake. 120MM Bottom intake. 200MM Top exhaust. H60 rear in push pull set as intake.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> did that yesterday. I have a 200MM Front Intake. 120MM Bottom intake. 200MM Top exhaust. H60 rear in push pull set as intake.


I think thats normal for an H60 tbh..it isn't THAT great of a water cooler. or is it..


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thanks for the picture, I've been looking all over for just that. major +rep
> Does having the 360 facing that way block the hole for the fill port? That looks like it might be handy. I'm thinking about using an XSPC res top for the laing ddc and running a hose from the fill port to the res. Do you think that it'll be possible?


360 doesn't block the fill port, 420 that I'm using does block it.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> did that yesterday. I have a 200MM Front Intake. 120MM Bottom intake. 200MM Top exhaust. H60 rear in push pull set as intake.


check my post new idea


----------



## rawisut

My Cm 912 From ThaiLand


----------



## rawisut

My Cm 912 From ThaiLand


----------



## Erick Silver

Dude. Way to lag the thread. Its taking way to long for my X6 to load up those pics. Why so big??

And you double posted them?? No wonder. Please edit the posts to make the pictures smaller in one and to delete them in the second.


----------



## Leander999

I got pretty much ignored last time I tried to introduce myself so I'll try again







Hi ! I'm leander and I'm new to this forum, I have a very new HAF X case which I've painted a bit, take a look !





I guess you dont care about the specs but If u do, the rig is on my profile









I was also thinking about getting watercooling when EK is done with the asus gtx 670 dcii waterblock but Im not sure of Im going with red tubing and clear/red liquid or clear tubing with red liquid also If I have UV liquid, and I apply UV lights in my case, are they going to make a blueish lighting? or should I go with clear lights?


----------



## Catscratch

Welcome to both







That watercooled case looks full, i wonder which pump can handle that much gadgetry.

Hey leaner, did you try to turn your case into AMD edition ?







Not bad painting thou.


----------



## Leander999

haha no !







I just thought my computer looked so dark and boring, and my theme is going to be black and red, thinking about buying red/black sleeved 24pin extender and 6pins for graphicard!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leander999*
> 
> haha no !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought my computer looked so dark and boring, and my theme is going to be black and red, thinking about buying red/black sleeved 24pin extender and 6pins for graphicard!


I am thinking about getting my HAF X front and top painted red did you paint it your self?
I am also doing a red and black theme i only need to get the case painted and get all red cables inside


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> did that yesterday. I have a 200MM Front Intake. 120MM Bottom intake. 200MM Top exhaust. H60 rear in push pull set as intake.
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats normal for an H60 tbh..it isn't THAT great of a water cooler. or is it..
Click to expand...

My 925 @ 3.5ghz idles at 24-29c and full load 40-44c with a 620 push/pull.


----------



## Leander999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am thinking about getting my HAF X front and top painted red did you paint it your self?
> I am also doing a red and black theme i only need to get the case painted and get all red cables inside


yes I painted with a normal red hobbyspray







what do you think look best, clear lights or red lights? Im afraid the red light is giving the case a red shine so everything looks red


----------



## smke

how mutch u charge fore a bracket to hold a 120mm fan in three 5 1/2 bayes no paint


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> whats up guy been working my rig OPTIMUS X heres some updated pic of the case let me no what you think


how mutch u charge for a bracket to hold a 120mm fan in
three 5 1/2 drive bayes on a haf 932 no paint


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leander999*
> 
> yes I painted with a normal red hobbyspray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think look best, clear lights or red lights? Im afraid the red light is giving the case a red shine so everything looks red


I like red alot so i would say get red lights but it is your case so do what you like best


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> how mutch u charge fore a bracket to hold a 120mm fan in three 5 1/2 bayes no paint


Where did you see the bracket?On the pics you quoted I didn't see anything

PS:I have bought this bracket some time ago and it is really good and very cheap (around 2.5-3 euro)










Sharkoon Rebel 9 Fan Frame 120mm


----------



## Orc Warlord

y0 dawgz i need a side window to sh0w them l33t parts for haf x

ho0k me up


----------



## Leander999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> y0 dawgz i need a side window to sh0w them l33t parts for haf x
> ho0k me up


talking about something like this Warlord?


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> y0 dawgz i need a side window to sh0w them l33t parts for haf x
> 
> ho0k me up


Y0 dywg. whytz r0ng wyt dys 1
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> how mutch u charge fore a bracket to hold a 120mm fan in three 5 1/2 bayes no paint
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see the bracket?On the pics you quoted I didn't see anything
> 
> PS:I have bought this bracket some time ago and it is really good and very cheap (around 2.5-3 euro)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharkoon Rebel 9 Fan Frame 120mm
Click to expand...

i dont know the conversion from euro to us i saying from scratch it might work though


----------



## Orc Warlord

y0 dawgz thnx for ho0k1n me up w1th dis l1nks

I's th1nks i'll buY dat h4f 932 s1d3 wind0w

ps: i love you guys


----------



## brownpride1986

what color send me a pic and pm me


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i dont know the conversion from euro to us i saying from scratch it might work though


Well things are a bit strange.The conversion isn't that fair and it is usd=euro (ex. pc costs 700 usd=700 euro in Europe







)So If I'm paying 3 euro,you can easily finy it 3-4 usd


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i dont know the conversion from euro to us i saying from scratch it might work though
> 
> 
> 
> Well things are a bit strange.The conversion isn't that fair and it is usd=euro (ex. pc costs 700 usd=700 euro in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )So If I'm paying 3 euro,you can easily finy it 3-4 usd
Click to expand...

The current conversion rate is $1.23 = €1...

*HALLEFREAKINYUYA!!!!*









No offense meant but we get royally screwed over here when we want to buy anything from Europe. It cost me $1.65 per € the last time I bought from MDPC-x, which I love to get. Personally I think it should be a 1:1 ratio globally but since that is only going to happen under someone's jack boot I'm glad things are more in line without being 1:1.









~Ceadder


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The current conversion rate is $1.23 = €1...
> *HALLEFREAKINYUYA!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense meant but we get royally screwed over here when we want to buy anything from Europe. It cost me $1.65 per € the last time I bought from MDPC-x, which I love to get. Personally I think it should be a 1:1 ratio globally but since that is only going to happen under someone's jack boot I'm glad things are more in line without being 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yes,I know euro has more value than usd.What I meant is that the conversion isn't always made.For example the maximus v gene costs 194 usd on newegg,but I bought it 192 euro....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The current conversion rate is $1.23 = €1...
> *HALLEFREAKINYUYA!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense meant but we get royally screwed over here when we want to buy anything from Europe. It cost me $1.65 per € the last time I bought from MDPC-x, which I love to get. Personally I think it should be a 1:1 ratio globally but since that is only going to happen under someone's jack boot I'm glad things are more in line without being 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,I know euro has more value than usd.What I meant is that the conversion isn't always made.For example the maximus v gene costs 194 usd on newegg,but I bought it 192 euro....
Click to expand...

That's cause it's not manufactured in the US. It was manufactured in China. I don't know what the conversion rate is for the Yuan to the Euro, but I suspect that was why you paid nearly as much as we do.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys. I am looking at painting the front and top plastic bezels on my HAF 922. Whats the best brand of spray paint to use?


----------



## Sypherian

Hey guys just a quick question my friend is investing in a x79 build and wants to fit a h80 cooler in push/pull config inside his haf X case but i just realized that he might end up having some clearance issues with the Corsair vengeance ram he is ordering as well can any of you guys who has knowledge of this confirm or deny this??


----------



## Catscratch

Where's the radiator gonna be ? Oh the 2011 socket with ram slots on each side of the cpu socket. Hmm. Yep that might be a problem, Maybe it can fit if radiator and push fan inside and Pull fan from outside.


----------



## Erick Silver

Paint for Plastic Bezels?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Paint for Plastic Bezels?


I haven't painted my plastic bezels but they are molded from the same plastic that the HDD racks and the Thumb Latch housings are.

I used Rustoleum Universal Advanced Formula paint. I'm not sure you can get it in the UK but it's worth looking into.

If you can't find that maybe you have Testors modeler's paint. I'm reasonably sure that will do the job if you can't get the Universal Advanced Formula on your side of the Pond.









The UAF paint doesn't require primer. Just make sure your plastic is clean and free of finger prints and bodily secretions and you shouldn't have a problem with it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks Caedderman. But what makes you think I am in the UK?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thanks Caedderman. But what makes you think I am in the UK?


Just bein on the safe side. You could be in Michigan I guess. I guess I got confused with "The Royal Navy" which is your Team.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thanks Caedderman. But what makes you think I am in the UK?


I'd go for either Rustoleum or Krylon

I used Three different Krylon paints on my case (Multipurpose, Metalic and triple clear) they went on pretty good and adhered really well even to the unpreped metal.
But I only painted the metal bits.

I do know Rustoleum holds nice on well prepped plastics as it's what I used on my old Ninja's body


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thanks Caedderman. But what makes you think I am in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go for either Rustoleum or Krylon
> 
> I used Three different Krylon paints on my case (Multipurpose, Metalic and triple clear) they went on pretty good and adhered really well even to the unpreped metal.
> But I only painted the metal bits.
> 
> I do know Rustoleum holds nice on well prepped plastics as it's what I used on my old Ninja's body
Click to expand...

That's the nice thing about Rustoleum UAF, you can use it on anything. Even terracotta pots without much in the way of prep work. I used it exclusively on my 932 without much prep and it's still holding up after 2 years. It's working on it's 3rd year w/o chipping peeling or giving in to much in the way of scratches.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sypherian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Where's the radiator gonna be ? Oh the 2011 socket with ram slots on each side of the cpu socket. Hmm. Yep that might be a problem, Maybe it can fit if radiator and push fan inside and Pull fan from outside.


Hmm i guess that's the only way to do it besides taking of the heatsinks or doing some minor work on them.

Besides i could always convince him to pantyhose the outer fan so he won't have any dust problems.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Holy moly. I just started computer with haf 912 advanced now and some problem fixed itself unexpectedly. I was suffering from distortion on speakers or headphones. Now there's no background noise. It was obvious when I use scroll bars on any application. Now it's completely gone. I won't try to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'll be struggling to shut these HDD noise down. Probably TT kandalf was pure iron, it was sturdy enough to absorb the hdd rattle, this aluminum is not helping hdd noise.
> I'll be posting pics.


the front panel's audio jack wires are NOT shielded in most cases. not being shield allows it be affected by near by electrical interference (those noises you hear when scrolling)


----------



## johnko1

I finally decided to fix my haf 932 and make it shine again.First I have to finish cutting holes and then paint it.I already have cut holes for a dual rad on the bottom and the next step is to make room for a phobya 400 on the top.The problem is that that the second fan wont have much airflow because the i/o panel on the top covers the most of the fan.So I will cut a part of the plastic to make smaller.

Do you have any suggestions how to glue the two final piecies together?Is epoxy good for gluing and then use bondo to make it look uniform?


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> the front panel's audio jack wires are NOT shielded in most cases. not being shield allows it be affected by near by electrical interference (those noises you hear when scrolling)


Nice idea but there was also noise on my Creative 2.1, if I cranked the volume above %60. (not windows volume) Now that's gone too. I had tried headphones on rear jacks too, still had noise. There was constant noise too, it was reacting to scrolling. Here's another hint. Normally on games, there was little noise and game's own sound consealed it. However, on WoW char selection screen, the noise was there and reacting to scrolling/turning the char. In game, it's almost gone.

As I wrote on a specific thread, the changes are:

-Case Metal. The old case was pure iron. Haf is aliminum and painted black. The only downside is noisy HDD rotors make a lot more noise








-Motherboard screws. The old ones were normal screws where on HAF 912, I used the smaller black painted screws. The heads of the old ones were not that big, they were inside the white circles and touching the soldered dots.








What do these dots do ? If by any chance they are also for motherboard grounding, the current screws do not touch them, the former screws were.

-PSU location.
-Cables that carry power mostly go behind the motherboard now.


----------



## cdoublejj

it wasn't pure iron it wasn't even iron it was SECC steel at most and yeah those are pretty darn hefty. You want the screws to touch the solder dots that ensures proper grounding.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I finally decided to fix my haf 932 and make it shine again.First I have to finish cutting holes and then paint it.I already have cut holes for a dual rad on the bottom and the next step is to make room for a phobya 400 on the top.The problem is that that the second fan wont have much airflow because the i/o panel on the top covers the most of the fan.So I will cut a part of the plastic to make smaller.
> Do you have any suggestions how to glue the two final piecies together?Is epoxy good for gluing and then use bondo to make it look uniform?


Yes you can use epoxy and a little bondo, also there are solvent cements you can use. Just be careful you don`t get it on anything else and make sure you have ventilation and wear some eye protection.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Yes you can use epoxy and a little bondo, also there are solvent cements you can use. Just be careful you don`t get it on anything else and make sure you have ventilation and wear some eye protection.


Thanks for the answer.Solvent cements is also used for gluing acrylic right?This seems a better solution

Rep for that


----------



## gdesmo

Yes MEK is the solvent,methyl ethylene ketone. Have used a fair bit of it lately. just don`t spill any or it will damage it.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Dude. Way to lag the thread. Its taking way to long for my X6 to load up those pics. Why so big??
> And you double posted them?? No wonder. Please edit the posts to make the pictures smaller in one and to delete them in the second.


Can a forum mod get on this as he clearly isnt responding?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I finally decided to fix my haf 932 and make it shine again.First I have to finish cutting holes and then paint it.I already have cut holes for a dual rad on the bottom and the next step is to make room for a phobya 400 on the top.The problem is that that the second fan wont have much airflow because the i/o panel on the top covers the most of the fan.So I will cut a part of the plastic to make smaller.
> Do you have any suggestions how to glue the two final piecies together?Is epoxy good for gluing and then use bondo to make it look uniform?


Waaaaaayy back in the dawn of HAF civilisation Paraleyes did a buildlog with alot of cool stuff in it. One of the things was shortening the top tray of his 932 to make room for a top mounted triple.

http://www.overclock.net/t/572962/cooler-master-uhaf-932-prototype-concept-rig


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Need to get a 140mm Blue side fan, plus a 140mm dust filter.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Can a forum mod get on this as he clearly isnt responding?


Its still has not been resolved. Stuff like that irritates me to no end.


----------



## DarkHollow

Doubt its your cpu but more likely the internet taking its sweet time to pull down those massive pictures. Anyways.... On to HAF X business, I don't know what to do with mine when my new case arrives. My X will soon be just an empty husk.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Waaaaaayy back in the dawn of HAF civilisation Paraleyes did a buildlog with alot of cool stuff in it. One of the things was shortening the top tray of his 932 to make room for a top mounted triple.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/572962/cooler-master-uhaf-932-prototype-concept-rig


Yes that's exactly the build log I was looking for.I had seen it in the past but I didn't remember its name.Thanks


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> it wasn't pure iron it wasn't even iron it was SECC steel at most and yeah those are pretty darn hefty. You want the screws to touch the solder dots that ensures proper grounding.


Those soldered dots are grounding points ? Never heard of it. And some of them just dropped off. There are only 1 type of screws match the standoffs that come with the case. And they may not wide enough to be touch those. I'll check this evening.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> it wasn't pure iron it wasn't even iron it was SECC steel at most and yeah those are pretty darn hefty. You want the screws to touch the solder dots that ensures proper grounding.
> 
> 
> 
> Those soldered dots are grounding points ? Never heard of it. And some of them just dropped off. There are only 1 type of screws match the standoffs that come with the case. And they may not wide enough to be touch those. I'll check this evening.
Click to expand...

Actually while they do serve as grounding points they aren't super important. The screws used do fit over them.

Also in caase nobody addressed this, the HAF series is not aluminum. They are STEEL. Way too heavy for an aluminum chassis. Also the only part of the cases that have any flex to them is the door and even those are solid.









~Ceadder


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually while they do serve as grounding points they aren't super important. The screws used do fit over them.
> Also in caase nobody addressed this, the HAF series is not aluminum. They are STEEL. Way too heavy for an aluminum chassis. Also the only part of the cases that have any flex to them is the door and even those are solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


8kg is featherweight vs Kandalf's 19kg







I checked and the smaller head black screws are still touching them, barely but still. I guess if they were super important, it would be mentioned in the manual and they wouldn't easily drop off









I can easily shape the doors lol, because I sat on one :/ Couldn't shape it back evenly so the bottom hole won't align without pushing :/

I'm struggling with silencing the hdds now. First gen WD Caviar Black and current gen Blue. I can't mount them normally. They function normally but they vibrate so much I want to sue WD. I had to use the removable hdd cage sideways (so hdds are sideways vertical) and put a sponge between the 2 cages. Even then I hear the humming over fans. (2x20cm, 2x12cm) I have to get a SSD for OS and put a timer on HDD power off to go real silent.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK so let me get this straight. You are having an issue with HDD noise? A rattle coming from the drive cages is this right?

1) Did you use the anti-vibration rubber mounts that came with the cases HDD Rack system?
2) Are all the mounting points secure and tight?
3) Have you ruled out an unbalanced fan vibration?
4) Are all the screws in your fans secure.

And if you are gonna sit on a door then yes its going to bend. One should be more careful on where they place sheet metal when attempting to sit down. Don't place sheet metal in your chair.

And you are using a FIRST GEN CAVIAR BLACK HDD. These are older and do not have the anti vibration technology like todays hard drives. Get a new one then get back to us on that.

Also, there's no reason that your hard drives should be running at 100% all the time. If this is the case then something else is wrong.(Maybe I read it wrong)


----------



## gdesmo

Small update on Double Vision build.


----------



## Catscratch

The Caviar Blue is current gen so it should have anti-vibration right but it rattles the same with Black ? And I recall Caviar Black(AALS) having that too, even thou it's first gen. What do you mean by hdds running %100 ? I never use POWER OPTIONS for monitor(I turn it off myself) or hdd, i don't like to wait for spin up.

The Noise comes from hdds, same problem with Kandalf too. I think this started like 4 months ago. The hdd read noise is a lot more when I normally mount the cage, it's like resonating/echoing inside case. Rubber mounts? Those hdd rails ?








Yeah since I use the case's own hdd cage, yeah i have to use them.

And no this happens when all fans are off. And I know you think I can't stop PSU fan, but it's not coming from that fan.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Dude. Way to lag the thread. Its taking way to long for my X6 to load up those pics. Why so big??
> 
> And you double posted them?? No wonder. Please edit the posts to make the pictures smaller in one and to delete them in the second.


I blocked him for now


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> The Caviar Blue is current gen so it should have anti-vibration right but it rattles the same with Black ? And I recall Caviar Black(AALS) having that too, even thou it's first gen. What do you mean by hdds running %100 ? I never use POWER OPTIONS for monitor(I turn it off myself) or hdd, i don't like to wait for spin up.
> The Noise comes from hdds, same problem with Kandalf too. I think this started like 4 months ago. The hdd read noise is a lot more when I normally mount the cage, it's like resonating/echoing inside case. Rubber mounts? Those hdd rails ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah since I use the case's own hdd cage, yeah i have to use them.
> And no this happens when all fans are off. And I know you think I can't stop PSU fan, but it's not coming from that fan.


OKay. Hmmmm.


----------



## JohnTran

I have a 932, and I was wondering if anyone knows how to put some fans into the 5.25" drive bay, I have the ones above the USB 3.0 free all the way up to the second bay, I have an optical drive in the first bay.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OKay. Hmmmm.


It's probably the HDDs are far gone. I usually don't power off my pc so their uptime is too high. SSD is a must now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnTran*
> 
> I have a 932, and I was wondering if anyone knows how to put some fans into the 5.25" drive bay, I have the ones above the USB 3.0 free all the way up to the second bay, I have an optical drive in the first bay.


There are some aparatus for mounting FAN to 5.25 drive bay. This probably takes 3x5.25 front panels.








or

Sometimes GPU or Motherboard package contain some kinda spongy thing. You can cut it and either squeeze them on either side with a 14cm fan (hafs are wide enough) or, attach them on both sides with a double sided tape and squeeze in the fan between them









This is probably the most noise free solution. Because the fan doesn't touch anything solid, it shouldn't rattle.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> It's probably the HDDs are far gone. I usually don't power off my pc so their uptime is too high. SSD is a must now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some aparatus for mounting FAN to 5.25 drive bay. This probably takes 3x5.25 front panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> Sometimes GPU or Motherboard package contain some kinda spongy thing. You can cut it and either squeeze them on either side with a 14cm fan (hafs are wide enough) or, attach them on both sides with a double sided tape and squeeze in the fan between them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the most noise free solution. Because the fan doesn't touch anything solid, it shouldn't rattle.


On that second pic. I used the same setup for a bit. Best thing I found that was cheap and easy to use was:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100353462/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=Weatherstripping+for+Air+Conditioners&storeId=10051#.UB0yzk1lSqk

They have 2 sizes and each package costs less than $4 US. I used the smaller size and it worked great.


----------



## JohnTran

How would it stay in place? Like how would I keep it in place above the empty space in the bay, and above the empty space where the USB 3.0 is?

Also is there some way to put fans behind it closer to the back area? Or does it need to sit up front?


----------



## Erick Silver

Well. I have my DVD Drive in the bottom 5.25 inch slot on my HAF922 and my Fan controller in the top 5.25 inch slot thus leaving exactly 3x 5.25 inch bay slots available in the middle for a 120mm or 140mm fan. The foam may also work well if placing a Corsair series cooling kit into those bays too. I have not tried it yet. The fans can be moved as far foward or backward as you see fit with my setup. I had mine right up to the front.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnTran*
> 
> How would it stay in place? Like how would I keep it in place above the empty space in the bay, and above the empty space where the USB 3.0 is?
> Also is there some way to put fans behind it closer to the back area? Or does it need to sit up front?


Double Sided Tape.









The ones in the pic are 3m, rather strong. You might want weaker ones for easy removal if you needed, thou with a little work, you can remove any type off the metal.

Now think about this. If you actually put those foams all the way vertically on each side(not too thick) to 5.25 drive bay, you won't have to use screws for drives too. They'll just squeeze in and get stuck there, not gonna move back and forth on their own.


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think... Just got home from Afghanistan


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think... Just got home from Afghanistan


_REAPER_!!! WELCOME BACK YOU BASTARD!! GLAD TO HAVE YOU HOME!


----------



## stubass

i will send pics early nextweek nextweek and join. i might be one of the few or even the first with HAF 912 advanced Asia version








http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6679


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Double Sided Tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones in the pic are 3m, rather strong. You might want weaker ones for easy removal if you needed, thou with a little work, you can remove any type off the metal.
> Now think about this. If you actually put those foams all the way vertically on each side(not too thick) to 5.25 drive bay, you won't have to use screws for drives too. They'll just squeeze in and get stuck there, not gonna move back and forth on their own.


I find that Command strips work well too, particularly the "poster" ones - and they remove pretty easily.
I use them for pretty much anything I need to mount (and I don't feel like drilling and/or tapping a new hole). Lights, fans, random hardware, wire retention clips, etc.


----------



## Geezerman

I just got the haf xm case. I'm getting the optional window panel. I just have to decide rather to go with red or blue leds. Easier to go with red since the front fan has red led, but I think I'm leaning toward the soft blue look better.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I just got the haf xm case. I'm getting the optional window panel. I just have to decide rather to go with red or blue leds. Easier to go with red since the front fan has red led, but I think I'm leaning toward the soft blue look better.


To each their own, I love my HAF X with red. I got bored with the blue on my last case rather quickly.

As a related fun fact: red light doesn't mess up your night vision. Something to consider if you use you computer in a dark room frequently (and don't actually look at the monitor







)


----------



## Geezerman

I can say that the HAF XM is the easiest case I have ever worked on. Cable management is a breeze.I really want the side window, but I'm concerned that the video card heat, a single 480 GTX, may be too much with no fan on it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I just got the haf xm case. I'm getting the optional window panel. I just have to decide rather to go with red or blue leds. Easier to go with red since the front fan has red led, but I think I'm leaning toward the soft blue look better.
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own, I love my HAF X with red. I got bored with the blue on my last case rather quickly.
> 
> As a related fun fact: red light doesn't mess up your night vision. Something to consider if you use you computer in a dark room frequently (and don't actually actively look at the monitor... *or have a monitor you can dim in Night mode*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Fixed...

Truth









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I have to replace my Cooler Master Fans. My front Megaflow 200mm fan is at 660~ rpm maxxed out and my top Megaflow 200mm is at 720~rpm maxxed out. Cooler Master R4 Red LED 120mm fans I have at P/P on my H60 are at 1810~rpm pull and 1750~push. I would like to see a little more of the same numbers on my fans. Any suggestions? Would like to try to keep all fans the same manufacturer.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK I have to replace my Cooler Master Fans. My front Megaflow 200mm fan is at 660~ rpm maxxed out and my top Megaflow 200mm is at 720~rpm maxxed out. Cooler Master R4 Red LED 120mm fans I have at P/P on my H60 are at 1810~rpm pull and 1750~push. I would like to see a little more of the same numbers on my fans. Any suggestions? Would like to try to keep all fans the same manufacturer.


My suggestion, don't use the CM fans for the top fans. They use sleeve bearings for their Megaflow fans. Sleeve bearing only remain lubricated in vertical position. The rotation of the fan in the bearing spreads oil across both halves of the bearing when in a vertical position. But if a Sleeve bearing is mounted horizontally, like they are in top-mounted fans, then all the oil collects at the bottom of the bearing, the top begins to wear, rattle, become unbalanced and leads to failure (and annoyance of the highest degree).

I personally am still looking for a 200mm fan that uses at least rifle bearings. Rifle bearings are nearly identical to sleeve bearings, but instead of being smooth, either the internal or the external bearing has a spiral groove carved in along it's length and around 2pi of it's circumference (4pi radians can be done, but there is some debate if it helps - or even if it hinders). What this does is create an Archimedes screw along the length of the bearing, helping to distribute oil more evenly when mounted horizontally. The downside is, when mounted vertically, you can get oil being "piled up" on one side of the bearing - like what happens with sleeve bearing fans that are mounted horizontally. You also need to make sure the rifling moves oil upwards, against the force of gravity. Frequently, these fan put the oil reservoir on the same side as the fan itself. So you need to note the angle of the blades, and the direction of rotation. The rifling can only operate in the direction of rotation, and the cap of the fan has to be down. So with the fan cap down, it functions as an exhaust, that's all it can ever be (without damaging the bearing). If it functions as an intake with the cap down, then same deal - it can only ever be used as an intake.

This is why fluid and "maglev" bearings (magnets perfectly balance and suspend the impeller; it never touches anything unless forced to) are starting to become to popular. There are no orientations to consider, like with Ball bearings, and they are quiet, like Sleeve bearings (when brand new)

**NOTE** That is not to say Sleeve Bearings are the Anti-Christ of fans. They're not. They are very good at what they do, quiet and last about as long as you would want a fan for - as long as they are in a vertical position.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to say that it doesn't matter sleeved or ball bearing. More and more fans are being manufactured with sleeved bearings. All my fans are sleeved in my system and 3 of them are running horizontally opposed with no issues.

I've run 200s' in the roof of my 932 with zero issues. My bro has a 932 that is nearly 3 years old and has never changed his 200 and it's running just fine as it did when he first fired it up.

I get the hesitation, I do. Also sleeved fans are lubricated in one point and that is the axle on the fan. If you wish to lubricate it without taking it apart you can get a hypodermic syringe and fill it with mineral oil and use that to inject some lubricant rather than take the chance of breaking the nylon retention clip. Just have to remove the rubber/plastic cap to get at it.









~Ceadder


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK I have to replace my Cooler Master Fans. My front Megaflow 200mm fan is at 660~ rpm maxxed out and my top Megaflow 200mm is at 720~rpm maxxed out. Cooler Master R4 Red LED 120mm fans I have at P/P on my H60 are at 1810~rpm pull and 1750~push. I would like to see a little more of the same numbers on my fans. Any suggestions? Would like to try to keep all fans the same manufacturer.


You could do wthat i did with my HAF-X and replace all the coolermaster fans with bitfenix spectre pro fans


----------



## duhjuh

i liek the 230mm cm fans..to bad i can only use 1 with my setup ..i had to take off the to moutn my 360 rad and i replaced the side panel with the amd edition one


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You could do wthat i did with my HAF-X and replace all the coolermaster fans with bitfenix spectre pro fans


I am looking at those. But Newegg is sold out....


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> i liek the 230mm cm fans..to bad i can only use 1 with my setup ..i had to take off the to moutn my 360 rad and i replaced the side panel with the amd edition one


Do you have idea of what Rad size options you have for top-mounting in the HAF X? I'm thinking about getting a factory-sealed CPU loop (like the H100), and I have no idea what size rads can be mounted in the HAF X.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> Do you have idea of what Rad size options you have for top-mounting in the HAF X? I'm thinking about getting a factory-sealed CPU loop (like the H100), and I have no idea what size rads can be mounted in the HAF X.


You can either have single 120, 2x120, 3x120. Even if you can get 140 set ups I would say the effort of finding fans and the cost wouldnt be worth it.
Factory sealed loops are starting to do really good 2x120mm radiators but it obviously depends on what your cooling (or how mad you are  )


----------



## duhjuh

who me? i own a haf 932 not haf x... im not even a member of this club!







its been a while since ive worked on a hafx better leave this question to the hafx guys


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am looking at those. But Newegg is sold out....


I have a weird problem with my Bitfenix fans and my HAF-X dont know if all Bitfenix fans are like mine or if they are some weird one offs fans i got


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have a weird problem with my Bitfenix fans and my HAF-X dont know if all Bitfenix fans are like mine or if they are some weird one offs fans i got


want to enlighten us on the problem?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> want to enlighten us on the problem?


Yes the 2 top fans on my HAF-X is supposed to blow hot air out but my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans cant spin if they are turned that way the fan blades will hit the case and break so i had to turn them around so they suck cold air into the case.
Its the same deal with the side fan it cant suck cold air into the case the fan blades will hit the side panel so i had to turn that 200mm aound also so it blows hot air out
Its a bit weird but it works fine


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes the 2 top fans on my HAF-X is supposed to blow hot air out but my Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans cant spin if they are turned that way the fan blades will hit the case and break so i had to turn them around so they suck cold air into the case.
> Its the same deal with the side fan it cant suck cold air into the case the fan blades will hit the side panel so i had to turn that 200mm sound also so it blows hot air out
> Its a bit weird but it works fine


i had this problem with some masscool 120mm blue led fans..had to use washers or gaskets or a bladeless shell of a fan to stop it...some times you can get away with loosening them a lil esp since yours is up top and affected more by gravity


----------



## shilka

I should get around to take some new photos of my HAF-X build but my camera is broken sadly
I only have this one which is crap



As you can see the side fan is turned around


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> You can either have single 120, 2x120, 3x120. Even if you can get 140 set ups I would say the effort of finding fans and the cost wouldnt be worth it.
> Factory sealed loops are starting to do really good 2x120mm radiators but it obviously depends on what your cooling (or how mad you are  )


It's not so much the power I'm looking for (thought that will be a bonus), it's the weight. I move my computer 4 times a year - at the beginning and end of each semester, and even the weight of a Hyper 212+ makes me nervous. I would feel much more comfortable with something with the weight of a water cooling setup - minus the reservoirs and higher maintenance.

I'm just waiting for the day when Corsair (or some other company) begins to offer custom factory-seal water loops. Just tell them which blocks (CPU, X GPU(s), the Rads and the distance between them. I know that would get me on board with WCing - I just don't want to deal with added hassle of topping off and the noise of reservoirs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> who me? i own a haf 932 not haf x... im not even a member of this club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been a while since ive worked on a hafx better leave this question to the hafx guys


My bad.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> It's not so much the power I'm looking for (thought that will be a bonus), it's the weight. I move my computer 4 times a year - at the beginning and end of each semester, and even the weight of a Hyper 212+ makes me nervous. I would feel much more comfortable with something with the weight of a water cooling setup - minus the reservoirs and higher maintenance.
> I'm just waiting for the day when Corsair (or some other company) begins to offer custom factory-seal water loops. Just tell them which blocks (CPU, X GPU(s), the Rads and the distance between them. I know that would get me on board with WCing - I just don't want to deal with added hassle of topping off and the noise of reservoirs.
> My bad.


noise? my res make no noise... and topping off? you dont have to top off that often and its not like its hard ..just go buy distilled water and poor it into your res/fill port/tline
no more excuses now get your hieny over to frozen cpu and put together a cart then post back here in wc forum so we can tell you what your doing wrong


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> noise? my res make no noise... and topping off? you dont have to top off that often and its not like its hard ..just go buy distilled water and poor it into your res/fill port/tline
> no more excuses now get your hieny over to frozen cpu and put together a cart then post back here in wc forum so we can tell you what your doing wrong


Really? Every report I read is that unless you have a vertical tube res (5.25 bay res), you would hear gurgles and the occasional "splashing" (not really, "lapping" might be more appropriate). I also can't imagine that moving a comp with a WC loop is small endeavor. I picturing draining, filling, burping... and doing that every 2-4 months?

There's also the whole "money" thing too. Believe me, once I have a steady job and steady place, setting up a comp with a nice WC loop (maybe even a dual loop) will be at the very top the list of "Things to spend disposable income on"
I promise you, 3-4 years time, I will post a build log that will drop jaws. Custom wiring, I'll buy a PSU and throw away the cables, running wires where they're tucked away, single sleeving everything. Custom cooling. Custom lighting. The works. I may even go so far as to build a custom case. But for now, it's all I can do just to upgrade from a Q6600 - and the only reason I'm doing that much is because it's no longer compatible with some of the software I need for school.


----------



## duhjuh

you can def get a watercooling loop for under 200 and and my es is pretty quite the only time it makes noises is when its nearly empty or filling it up and bleeding isnt hard it take less than 20 min and you only need to change your water every 6 months and moving? if its a short distance i secure my rig put clamps on my barbs and go at it..if its a good distance..drain it and refill it ..no biggie esp if you run distilled water and killcoil the coil stays in and the water is cheap
dont be fooled by oems and air cooling fan boys you can do a nice loop on budget and its not that hard to maintain..
you dont need 1/2 rotary compression fittings danger bitpower angles and koolance quick connects just run simple barb and clamp system with 3/8 tubing and you will be good to go


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> you dont need 1/2 rotary compression fittings danger bitpower angles and koolance quick connects just run simple barb and clamp system with 3/8 tubing and you will be good to go


You're very right about that, but I _want_ them. I have never been one to do something "half-assed". If I'm going to do something, I'm going to do it with style and using mid-to-top-shelf supplies. Always been "Quality over Quantity".

It's not a terribly far move (about a 2 hour drive with traffic), but the car is filled to capacity, it would just be one more worry.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> You're very right about that, but I _want_ them. I have never been one to do something "half-assed". If I'm going to do something, I'm going to do it with style and using mid-to-top-shelf supplies. Always been "Quality over Quantity".
> It's not a terribly far move (about a 2 hour drive with traffic), but the car is filled to capacity, it would just be one more worry.


woah ther is a big diffrence between half you know and and innefective i get great teps and my barbs do look sexy....red bitspower(yes irony) barbs with black zipties and it looks great


----------



## razalom

Well finally got my HAF X and started the install last night. Will be finishing it off tonight and then just have to wait for the Corsair H100 to arrive.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razalom*
> 
> Well finally got my HAF X and started the install last night. Will be finishing it off tonight and then just have to wait for the Corsair H100 to arrive.


I see the Asus Mobo and Mushkin Ram (good choice, imo - I've come to the conclusion that Corsair ram is overrated and usually overpriced), any other details?


----------



## DarkHollow

Bahahah watercooling is awesome. If you set it up right you don't have to worry about anything.

I say grab the compressions since if you buy barbs and clamps/worm drives the cost is almost as much but are typically really bad looking. Anyways with a bay res and a D5 pump now 2 days later (after filling) my res is almost dead silent unless it gets an air bubble like it just did.

Also, for the worry of traveling with it filled I have done so several times a few short trips and two wicked long trips, 7 hours on the road not a drop leaked. If its leakfree when built and filled and ran a bit chances are it isn't gonna leak. Filling? bahahahah you don't have to do a thing but top off every few months and if you get QDCs pop the rads out and clean them every few otherwise depending on dust buildup, you could easily get away with draining it cleaning it and refilling it every 6 months or less. If you can keep it dust free and keep anything in the water dead you can go much longer. Seen a few people go a year or more but I change things too often to do that lol

EDIT: Oh and BTW for angles, I go with 45 non rotary because I have heard people claim rotaries leak but know this, non rotaries are much harder to position.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Oh and BTW for angles, I go with 45 non rotary because I have heard people claim rotaries leak but know this, non rotaries are much harder to position.


I got ek's angles (rotary) and they are very good.Seems ek has something good to offer(opposed to their ast blocks)...


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> You're very right about that, but I _want_ them. I have never been one to do something "half-assed". If I'm going to do something, I'm going to do it with style and using mid-to-top-shelf supplies. Always been "Quality over Quantity".
> It's not a terribly far move (about a 2 hour drive with traffic), but the car is filled to capacity, it would just be one more worry.


I regularly (every 2-4 months) make about an hour and a half journey with my HAF 932 and have never had an issue of leaking connections. Its best to keep it flat in the boot and then everything goes on top. Also, I wind my worm drives all the way. It might not look as clean but so long as you position the drive part out of sight its fairly safe. -

OH! and my pump isn't mounted so is free to jiggle and never had any problems. As for draining and refilling, it can be a hassle if you want to change a part or de-dust fans but I jsut changed motherboard without dismantling the loop so its possible and you can get away with refilling just once a year, (if your a mad man)... speaking of which its overdue!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know what you talkin bout Dark Hollow...



Rotaries don't leak unless you fiddle with them constantly between when they're locked down and final orientation. I've got five 45 rotaries and two straight male rotary connections in my build. No leaks. One of the straight rotaries is in a very sensitive location between the Reservoir and the Pump. No leaks.









You just can't wrench on them after you have them locked in at an optimum angle.









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

just whatever you do dont buy phobia rotaries..i have had pretty bad experience with them


----------



## Ceadderman

I've got 6 Enzotechs and forget which the other one is. I'll have to dig up the electronic receipt to know for sure.









Also have 2 BP 90s' that I should sell so I can get the EK unmarked 90s' that will be cleaner looking.









~Ceadder


----------



## razalom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> I see the Asus Mobo and Mushkin Ram (good choice, imo - I've come to the conclusion that Corsair ram is overrated and usually overpriced), any other details?


i5 3570k
120gb SSD Sandisk Extreme
16gb of G.Skill 1866 RAM (4 x 4gb)
Gigabyte Xtreme GTX580 (still does the job IMHO)
5 x 2 2TB Samsung Hard Drives (SATA 2 and 3 drives)
Corsair H100 Watercooling (arrived today so installing tonight)


----------



## DarkHollow

Well if I needed 90s I would buy them Ceadder. Also Enzotech FTW, all my fittings are enzotech, except for the angles those are all non rotary Bitspower 45s since like I said I had read up on ocn and some people said they leak. Plus non rotary is cheaper lol


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razalom*
> 
> 16gb of G.Skill 1866 RAM (4 x 4gb)


heat sinks certainly look like mushkin, specifically their Frostbite heat sinks.

On a separate note:
Does anyone know if there is any 240 rad that can fit inside the top of a HAF X, between the metal and plastic cap (where the 200mm fans currently sit)? I'm willing to do some unobtrusive modding to the inside of the cap, but I would prefer not to have to cut any openings or similar.
I'm probably going to start with a H100, and if that doesn't fit under the cap, I'll just mount it under the top of the case (between the MoBo and top of the cap). But when I go for a real loop, I want to be able to tuck the rad away.


----------



## torval1013

I just built my first rig, using a haf 932 advanced case. Was thinking of getting a Noctua NH-D14 to cool the CPU, and was hoping to mod 3 of the 5.25" bays on the front and insert a 120mm fan there to draw air straight through to the CPU. Anyone done this before or got any advice on how to do it differently?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torval1013*
> 
> I just built my first rig, using a haf 932 advanced case. Was thinking of getting a Noctua NH-D14 to cool the CPU, and was hoping to mod 3 of the 5.25" bays on the front and insert a 120mm fan there to draw air straight through to the CPU. Anyone done this before or got any advice on how to do it differently?


Go to Home Depot/Ace Hardware/Lowes and head to the AC section. Look for AC Foam Window insulation. Comes in a few different sizes. Then locate some 2 sided tape. Cut the insulation pieces to fit (Bottom and top the longest with the 2 sides to fit between) the double sided tape will go between the foam and the drive bay. Someone here posted a pic of it not too long ago. Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/462777/5-25-bay-fans#post_5605067


----------



## Shadow120

My gaming computer.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> My gaming computer.


What does that have to do with the HAF series?


----------



## jeffro37

I just used a few zip ties to tie my 120 down in the drive bay area.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> My gaming computer.


I know that we've gotten off topic a bit, but...









~Ceadder


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> My gaming computer.


hey wheres the crank to wind it up to power it i know you joking you got to be joking i have seen alot of thing come back but that isnt one of them lol leave that in the past were it belongs


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> My gaming computer.


Is it bad that when I look at that I can honestly say "I've used worse for the time to game on"?


----------



## r3pshow

Hey guys !

just got the haf x ...and I think it's very nice looking/constructions case !

but the prob is the fan cables and front panel cables they look pretty ugly IMO ... any Ideas that would help me on my new build !

sleeving isn't an option for now, just need your help on how to hide those ugly fan cables !

thanks in advanced !


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Have you already popped the top off so you can route the cables to direct behind the Mobo tray?


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3pshow*
> 
> Hey guys !
> just got the haf x ...and I think it's very nice looking/constructions case !
> but the prob is the fan cables and front panel cables they look pretty ugly IMO ... any Ideas that would help me on my new build !
> sleeving isn't an option for now, just need your help on how to hide those ugly fan cables !
> thanks in advanced !


your talking about the one that goes from the door to the board


----------



## raisethe3

Hey HAF 922 owners, what do you guys use to mount your 2.5" SSD? I am looking to a bracket to use on the bottom floor of the case since I am not going to be putting a 120mm fan there (no use). But I am having trouble finding the right particular kit. Anyone can suggest or know if there's any?

Thanks!


----------



## speedysteve007

Just need 2 1/4 hose fittings for my air compressor and i shall be doing a custom paint mod









Hopefully my idea works out!


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Hey HAF 922 owners, what do you guys use to mount your 2.5" SSD? I am looking to a bracket to use on the bottom floor of the case since I am not going to be putting a 120mm fan there (no use). But I am having trouble finding the right particular kit. Anyone can suggest or know if there's any?
> Thanks!


CM makes a black plastic 2.5 to 3.5 adaptor with a bunch of mounting holes on it. You could easily use black zip ties and mount it on top of the fan opening. Being all black, it would blend in.
Being plastic, it won't scratch anything.

here it is.
http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/RC-692-KKN2/CM690-II_Advanced_SSD_Tray.jpg


----------



## SirWooties

Anyone here have the HAF 912? What's the best 200mm fan I can add on the top of the case that fits? I know theres a blade master 200mm, but I'm wondering if there are any better options. No LED lights too.

I would like to also know if there are any 200mm fan filters that would fit the haf 912.


----------



## Erick Silver

Cooler Master Megaflow/R4 200MM. They are designed to fit into that spot(or the case was designed to take them) Either way the Megaflows are a perfect fit.


----------



## Deadroger

Recently built my new system around a HAF X. Here's some pics. Nothing exciting though i'm afraid...


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Cooler Master Megaflow/R4 200MM. They are designed to fit into that spot(or the case was designed to take them) Either way the Megaflows are a perfect fit.


What he said, and if you want to get rid of the LEDs, it's nothing a pair of wire snips can't fix.


----------



## Ceadderman

BitFenix 200 and 230 fans will fit the 912 as well. Those are a little more accessible now that they've been on the market for about a year.









~Ceadder


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> BitFenix 200 and 230 fans will fit the 912 as well. Those are a little more accessible now that they've been on the market for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Only one small problem with Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans
Well at least i have that problem


----------



## Rob E.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Anyone here have the HAF 912? What's the best 200mm fan I can add on the top of the case that fits? I know theres a blade master 200mm, but I'm wondering if there are any better options. No LED lights too.
> I would like to also know if there are any 200mm fan filters that would fit the haf 912.


I don't agree with the reco's for using the Cooler Master MegaFlow.The Cooler Master MegaFlow is a good fan. I put one in my HAF 912 (purchased at the suggestion of a Microcenter salesperson). Later, read-up on it (what it was) vs. the competition. From what I came to understand... there are better fans to be had.

It uses a sleeve bearing (low quality), rated for 30,000 hours operation... and these bearings work best when the fan is mounted vertically... not horizontally (as an exhaust, in your 912)... so the possibility exists for a reduced fan life. For the same dollars, more or less you could do better.

I exchanged it at Microcenter in favor of a 'Kingwin Advanced Series Blue LED Case Fan'... $2.00 less, which is meaningless - but rated for 100,000 hours of operation, which is significant... as it uses a better bearing. The BitFenix Spectre is also a good reco - as it also uses a higher quality bearing than the CM Megaflow.

One caveat with the Kingwin fan, is that it's only powered by a Molex connector (off the PS), so - no monitoring RPM's - as you could with the CM MF (which has a 3pin connector)... Not really important. ...and FWIW, I thought I'd clip the led wire (who needs this thing lit-up?)... but I've come to like the soft blue light.

With the top exhaust, there's no worries for dust when the PC's on... when it's off I cover the top with a thin black mousepad (purchased at Microcenter for $.99) - Looks great... like a custom cover.

Rob


----------



## Erick Silver

I have had no issues with my sleeve bearing CM Megas. And the 3 pin is important to me as I have mine hooked into my Fan controller.


----------



## johnko1

Neather I have problems with the 200m fans running horizontally...


----------



## Ceadderman

I wish people would stop bad mouthing sleeved bearing fans. You can run them horizontally w/o issue. they don't just up and quit on you at the drop of a hat and you're gonna find that more and more fans are sleeved bearing fans.

If you're that worried about "lubrication" just peel back the sticker remove the cap and inject a little mineral oil or 3n1 oil into the gap between the axle and the fan body. Replace the cap and sticker and you're good to go.

I'm currently running 3 Yate Loon D12SH-12Cs' horizontally as exhaust fans. I'm not having a single issue with them stalling out on my Radiator.

Now not everyone has zero problems with sleeved bearing fans and I won't pretend that it never happens. But I'd have to say that it's just a tad over exaggerated. Someone hears that someone else had problems and pretty soon word of mouth leads to some n00b tellin everyone he knows that using sleeved bearing fans lead to radiation sickness and infertility.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I actually put in a small smear of Silicon Plumbers Grease into my fans. Waterproof and good for temps up to 450*f No worrys of them overheating and no worrys of water, condensation, or humidity messing with my bearings.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that works too.









~Ceadder


----------



## halcyon-twin

Can someone give me a measurement (height and width) for the non-windowed side panel on the HAF-X (motherboard side)? Just the panel itself and not the entire case size please.

I need to get some measurements on the HAF-X for dwood but am nowhere near my case at the moment.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow120*
> 
> My gaming computer.


I bet that e-machine cranks out some serious FPS on BF3!


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I actually put in a small smear of Silicon Plumbers Grease into my fans. Waterproof and good for temps up to 450*f No worrys of them overheating and no worrys of water, condensation, or humidity messing with my bearings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah that works too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Works? That's Brilliant!

___
---

Does anyone know what is the max thickness RAD you can fit in the top portion of the HAF X? Where the top-mounted 200mm fans sit? I would prefer to avoid modification, it's just a 240 RAD, but it's 38.7mm thick.


----------



## Rob E.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I wish people would stop bad mouthing sleeved bearing fans. You can run them horizontally w/o issue. they don't just up and quit on you at the drop of a hat and you're gonna find that more and more fans are sleeved bearing fans.
> If you're that worried about "lubrication" just peel back the sticker remove the cap and inject a little mineral oil or 3n1 oil into the gap between the axle and the fan body. Replace the cap and sticker and you're good to go.
> I'm currently running 3 Yate Loon D12SH-12Cs' horizontally as exhaust fans. I'm not having a single issue with them stalling out on my Radiator.
> Now not everyone has zero problems with sleeved bearing fans and I won't pretend that it never happens. But I'd have to say that it's just a tad over exaggerated. Someone hears that someone else had problems and pretty soon word of mouth leads to some n00b tellin everyone he knows that using sleeved bearing fans lead to radiation sickness and infertility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


(Just a clarification ... as some of my friends over at XDA are fond of saying; "Learning never ends. You can only get better by making mistakes and hope to be corrected by friendly people.")

Fwiw, in over twenty years, I've never had a case fan (of any bearing type) fail on me, although I have seen failures of smaller GPU fans. My intent wasn't to bad mouth sleeve bearing fans. I was simply stating facts, and probably should've worded my post more succinctly. I thought the OP was asking for a reco of the best (type of) horizontal 200mm exhaust fan he could use in his HAF 912... I simply gave my opinion.

Thanks for your good advice.









Rob


----------



## Erick Silver

Speaking of XDA......

I need to hit that site and see of they have an official JB ROM yet for my Cappy.


----------



## bajer29

I'm retiring my AMD special edition HAF 932 for a Corsair 600T black. While it was a fun build and had a great time chatting with you all in this thread, it's time to move on.

Keep an eye out in the classifieds section during the next week or two because I'm thinking about selling the case, spare parts and all. Thanks for a wonderful case, Cooler Master!


----------



## Deadroger

I'm not overly happy with the build quality of my less than 3 week old HAF X. When i first started it there was a loud tapping coming from the side fan. This was caused by the black mesh sat between the fan and the side of the case. It was incorrectly fitted thus causing the centre to bow inwards and touch the fan. After taking it all apart, cutting new screw holes and refitting the problem vanished of course.

Today i fire my pc up and the top fan is now making a horrid tapping sound. And from what i can see there is nothing obstructing it atall. So i have had to disconnect it for now.

I thought about returning the case but the hassle of removing all of the parts and starting again is something i am not willing to do unless it's a last resort but i fear that is exactly what i will have to do unless i shell out for another 200mm top fan









So any suggestions of a quality 200mm fan?

Thanks


----------



## Erick Silver

The fans that come in the case already at stock are typically of good quality already TBH. Sometimes you can get a bad set. If its new fans you are looking for you can replace the 200mm fans with another set of Cooler Masters in your choice of colors(red, blue, or no LEDS) or go with Bitfenix, Xigmatek(few more choice of colors), NZXT and there a few others that I have seen people use.


----------



## Deadroger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> The fans that come in the case already at stock are typically of good quality already TBH. Sometimes you can get a bad set. If its new fans you are looking for you can replace the 200mm fans with another set of Cooler Masters in your choice of colors(red, blue, or no LEDS) or go with Bitfenix, Xigmatek(few more choice of colors), NZXT and there a few others that I have seen people use.


Thanks. I saw a few Bitfenix fans but never heard of them so dismissed them. Good to know they are good quality. I don't want mismatched colours so if it does have leds they need to be red, though i would rather have none.

I guess i need to remove that fan and have a good look at it first. Maybe it just doesnt like laying flat and could swop it with the side fan. But then again i shouldnt be needing to do that for an 18 day old fan.

Oddly though, with the fan now disconnected, my temps remain the same as before


----------



## gdesmo

Try a bit of foam weather stripping between case and fan, it usually helps a lot.


----------



## Erick Silver

BitFenix Spectre All Black 200mm Case Fan - $14.99
BitFenix Spectre Pro All Black 200mm Case Fan - $18.99(currently sold out)
COOLER MASTER R4-MFJR-07FK-R1 200mm Case Fan - $19.99

Those are the all black NONLED choices.

Bitfenix also offers selections in Green, Orange, White, Red, Blue LED Flavors.
Xigmatek offers in Red, White, Purple, Green and Blue LED Flavors
NZXT offers in Blue, Red and NONE.

Looks like all the Bitfenix Spectres are sold out right now.


----------



## DarkHollow

Try PPCs. I need some fans for my rads and I'm thinking the Specter Pros may be just what I am looking for.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> BitFenix Spectre All Black 200mm Case Fan - $14.99
> BitFenix Spectre Pro All Black 200mm Case Fan - $18.99(currently sold out)
> COOLER MASTER R4-MFJR-07FK-R1 200mm Case Fan - $19.99
> Those are the all black NONLED choices.
> Bitfenix also offers selections in Green, Orange, White, Red, Blue LED Flavors.
> Xigmatek offers in Red, White, Purple, Green and Blue LED Flavors
> NZXT offers in Blue, Red and NONE.
> Looks like all the Bitfenix Spectres are sold out right now.


frozen cpu has some in stock i believe


----------



## duhjuh

pros
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s1391/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-200mm_x_20mm_Fans-Page1.html

200mm colored
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14436/fan-926/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Black_BFF-SPRO-20025KK-RP.html?tl=g36c15s1584

and 230mm for the haf 932 guys like me
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s1393/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-230mm_x_30mm_Fans-Page1.html


----------



## rawisut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawisut*
> 
> My Cm 912 From ThaiLand


----------



## omricn

Hi everybody,
I'm new here and must say some of you guys have inspired me.
I'm planning on building a new gaming rig and for a month or so I was locked on getting the haf 922. Then I started thinking about how much I want to have a side window and I saw some of you modded the 922's side panel and fitted a beautiful window, so I started learning how to fit one too and it looked like a fun mod to do plus it looks really good too!
On that note I wanted to ask the talented modders if canceling the side mesh and optional 200mm fan caused the temps to rise?
Anyway, from my endless browsing I found the HAF 912 advanced, now this one is absolutely sick! Two 200mm fans, one 120 and an optional 140 side fan, black internal paint job, and a great side window to show off my new rig 
So basically I'm locked on this one now, wanted to know who here has it and what can you tell me about it.
Hope to be here a lot, and I'll be sure to update you guys the second I start buying and building my new computer.
Have a good one


----------



## Pittster

I have that case does everything perfectly for a Mid sized case, water cooling wouldn't be it's strong point but it moves a alot of air.

Only downsides I found was behind the mobo tray it only has 50mm of space which makes cable management a bit tricky. Also it doesnt come with a side fan or filter. I picked up a $5 140mm off ebay to solve that issue.

Check out my build log for more pics.


----------



## Xs1nX

Got a HAF 912+ yesterday.

Have an issue with the feet, they are not screwed, just a plastic barb/ tab assembly to hold them in Ive noticed.

Some of the barb/tabs are splayed out more then the others which is leading to those feet being a bit more loose/wobbly then id ideally like. 1 Foot is fine, the other three are wobbly and im wondering if this is a normal assembly variance as it were or something that If I ask for a RMA from retailer that I will get a replacement without this behaviour.

Anyone noticed such behaviour with their 912+ feet ?


----------



## cMotz

I saw someone mentioned the BitFenix Pro's. Now I know my computer isn't very up to date. I plan on doing new internals this holiday season. But when I saw these fans. I had to jump on them. I have a haf x case. The one that came with the red 230mm fan in the front and 1 200mm black fan on the top. When I bought my case I bought a Red 200mm Fan. And for about 9 months it was driving me nuts. It looked really cheap. I wanted something uniform.





So when I saw the blue fans I jumped on them.



I only had 1 problem when I was installing them. The rear 200mm fan on the top. It gets kind of snug to the top support. Just a little push and it slid right in though.


If you look you can see the how close the hole is to the fan.







sorry for all the pictures.







Now I just need to get some good components in here so these fans aren't wasted.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cMotz*
> 
> I saw someone mentioned the BitFenix Pro's. Now I know my computer isn't very up to date. I plan on doing new internals this holiday season. But when I saw these fans. I had to jump on them. I have a haf x case. The one that came with the red 230mm fan in the front and 1 200mm black fan on the top. When I bought my case I bought a Red 200mm Fan. And for about 9 months it was driving me nuts. It looked really cheap. I wanted something uniform.
> So when I saw the blue fans I jumped on them.
> I only had 1 problem when I was installing them. The rear 200mm fan on the top. It gets kind of snug to the top support. Just a little push and it slid right in though.


----------



## shilka

How the hell did you get your Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm in the top turned that way?
If i try to turn my 2 that way the fan blades will hit the case so i had to turn mine the other way around so that they suck air into the case


----------



## cMotz

I did nothing special really. I used the center holes. And used the long screws that came with the fans. The mini screws I had normally used with my cooler master fans wouldn't work because of the style of hole the bitfenix fan uses. Make sure you screw the fans down all the way.

I had no clearance problem at the top. I did mention it was a little snug in the back. But just a tad bit of pressure and it went in. I don't like forcing things that are made of plastic.









Make sure ur USB 2.0/3.0 - power and reset feeds and stuff up front aren't bunched up and taking up room. Another thought. Make sure you are running the 3pin power lines under the tray. Anything that frees up room.

Other then that they fit in perfectly. Fans exhaust air amazingly good. No sound when I have the fan controller all the way down, and no rubbing noise.

Hopefully that helped. If not maybe it gave you a couple ideas.


----------



## shilka

I think you misunderstood me i HAVE Bitfenix Specter Pro 200mm fans i my HAF-X but my 200mm fans in the top cant face down as the fan blades will hit the top of the case and break,
You do not seem to have that problem which i find very strange as all fans are supposed to be the same but i guess they are not


----------



## Paradigm84

You have a very similar rig to me Shilka.









Regarding the HAF-X, when you replace the 230mm fan in the front, is it possible to connect the front panel 'Fan LED' button to a Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED fan? Or are the Spectre Pro's wired so the LED is on as long as the fan has power?

And by extension if you wanted to heavily mod the wiring on the HAF-X, could you wire up multiple LED fans such as the Spectre Pro's to the single Fan LED button on the front panel? It would be pretty cool to have all white LED fans turn on in the case at the touch of a button.

I'm not so sure about these questions as I took a look behind the front panel when I was installing the new stuff in my rig and it looked like the front panel wiring was secured with glue of some sort?

Answers are appreciated.


----------



## shilka

No the front fan cant be hooked up the the LED on/off button
There is 2 cables on the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans one 3 pin fan cabel and a smaller 2 pin
The 2 pin is the on/off LED button for the fan take the end off and the LED goes off put it back in and the fan LED is on
There is one thing i dont like what Bitfenix has done with the Spectre Pro series and that is the cables for the fan is not sleveed not cool Bitfenix


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No the front fan cant be hooked up the the LED on/off button
> There is 2 cables on the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans one 3 pin fan cabel and a smaller 2 pin
> The 2 pin is the on/off LED button for the fan take the end off and the LED goes off put it back in and the fan LED is on
> There is one thing i dont like what Bitfenix has done with the Spectre Pro series and that is the cables for the fan is not sleveed not cool Bitfenix


Ok, so you can't connect the Spectre Pro fans to the front panel, but they each have a 2 pin which allows you to turn them on/ off?


----------



## shilka

Mine have those small cables where the end can be taken off
Can't remember if they are 2 pin or what but it´s a small cable sticking out on the fan


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Mine have those small cables where the end can be taken off
> Can't remember if they are 2 pin or what but it´s a small cable sticking out on the fan


Ok, I think I can buy the Hydra controller and use that for the fans, cheers for the help.


----------



## shilka

This is how my PC looks


----------



## Paradigm84

^Better than mine.


----------



## shilka

Ii am still missing the Bitfenix SATA III and 3 pin fan extension cables in red and to top if off i will also buy the Corsair PSU replacement cables in red so all the cables will be red


----------



## brownpride1986

looks great shilka nice work hope fully putting up new pic of my haf x soon nice work tho


----------



## duhjuh

actually that small 2 pin cable is for a switch or to hook to a hydra controller so if the hafx's front led switch is a tgggle(its is ) you can rig it up to work heck it might be a matter of just plugging it in right now i have my bitfenix spector wired witha switch off that same 2 pin cable on a toggle and it works just fine/....
so in short yes you can hook it up to the front of the haf x
at worst you might have to doa lil creative splicing of wires and that not really that big a deal...
if anyone would have unplugged the small jumper cable on those 2 wires they would have known this..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> actually that small 2 pin cable is for a switch or to hook to a hydra controller so if the hafx's front led switch is a tgggle(its is ) you can rig it up to work heck it might be a matter of just plugging it in right now i have my bitfenix spector wired witha switch off that same 2 pin cable on a toggle and it works just fine/....
> so in short yes you can hook it up to the front of the haf x
> at worst you might have to doa lil creative splicing of wires and that not really that big a deal...
> if anyone would have unplugged the small jumper cable on those 2 wires they would have known this..


Cheers for the help.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers for the help.


dont mind me to much though i have an ugly keyboard remember lol


----------



## brownpride1986

here is some updated pic let me no what you think just entered the coolermaster modd contest lets bring a win in for the motorcity





 i need a better camera cuz there clear coat is so bright hard to take pics i am not done time to step up my game GO HARD OR GO HOME


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Spiderman, spiderman, doing whatever a spider can...


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Spiderman, spiderman, doing whatever a spider can...


LMAO

It's a OptimusPrime theme


----------



## richie_2010

Hi guys could a 240mm rad say from a h100 fit in the bottom of a haf x where the drive bays are.
I'm considering going back to my nh-d14 for my CPU n the h100 to my gpu


----------



## omricn

Just ordered my brand new CM haf 912 Advanced! now all I need is a mobo, a cpu, mem sticks, a cpu cooler, a gpu, a psu,ssd, and I'm set! lol.....


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> LMAO
> It's a OptimusPrime theme


"Autobots, ROLL OUT!!"


----------



## shilka

I am thinking about adding another Asus Geforce GTX 680 CU II OC card but i still need a slot for my soundcard.
If i fit the soundcard in between both Asus cards can the fans on the card above it spin or does it even get enough air?




The soundcard would have to be siting in the black PCI-E slot just below the top Asus GTX 680


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am thinking about adding another Asus Geforce GTX 680 CU II OC card but i still need a slot for my soundcard.
> If i fit the soundcard in between both Asus cards can the fans on the card above it spin or does it even get enough air?
> 
> 
> The soundcard would have to be siting in the black PCI-E slot just below the top Asus GTX 680


its not optimal but you should be fine..i mean it is a monster cooler ive has worse setup s trust me


----------



## shilka

The top card wont overheat because the soundcard is blocking the rear fan on the top GTX 680?


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Got a HAF 912+ yesterday.
> Have an issue with the feet, they are not screwed, just a plastic barb/ tab assembly to hold them in Ive noticed.
> Some of the barb/tabs are splayed out more then the others which is leading to those feet being a bit more loose/wobbly then id ideally like. 1 Foot is fine, the other three are wobbly and im wondering if this is a normal assembly variance as it were or something that If I ask for a RMA from retailer that I will get a replacement without this behaviour.
> Anyone noticed such behaviour with their 912+ feet ?


I assume the lack of replays means no one has had any issues with the feet on their 912 Plus ? ..they all are not loose in the slightest and all the fixing barbs/tabs inside the case for the feet look exactly the same ?

Also ive noticed one of the plastic HD drive sleds is missing a metal pin so is useless.

I dont seem to have much luck with CM cases even though they usually turn out to be some of the the best options in terms of space/cooling/price. I did a build a few years ago with a 690 II Advance and that was a bit problematic to.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Got a HAF 912+ yesterday.
> Have an issue with the feet, they are not screwed, just a plastic barb/ tab assembly to hold them in Ive noticed.
> Some of the barb/tabs are splayed out more then the others which is leading to those feet being a bit more loose/wobbly then id ideally like. 1 Foot is fine, the other three are wobbly and im wondering if this is a normal assembly variance as it were or something that If I ask for a RMA from retailer that I will get a replacement without this behaviour.
> Anyone noticed such behaviour with their 912+ feet ?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the lack of replays means no one has had any issues with the feet on their 912 Plus ? ..they all are not loose in the slightest and all the fixing barbs/tabs inside the case for the feet look exactly the same ?
> 
> Also ive noticed one of the plastic HD drive sleds is missing a metal pin so is useless.
> 
> I dont seem to have much luck with CM cases even though they usually turn out to be some of the the best options in terms of space/cooling/price. I did a build a few years ago with a 690 II Advance and that was a bit problematic to.
Click to expand...

I'd get with manufacturer and let em know what's up. I got a Hyper 212+ without the second set of rails for the optional fan and they hooked me up without a fuss and I had them within 3 days of contact.









Don't feel bad though. My 932 came to me with a bad Read LED. The whole setup was extremely wobbly on the PCB. Took em awhile but they replaced the whole top. New feet should be nothing.









~Ceadder


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Yeah, they'll probably kick you a new set of feet without a second thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am thinking about adding another Asus Geforce GTX 680 CU II OC card but i still need a slot for my soundcard.
> If i fit the soundcard in between both Asus cards can the fans on the card above it spin or does it even get enough air?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soundcard would have to be siting in the black PCI-E slot just below the top Asus GTX 680


Yeah, it should work. I do have one thought though. It looks like the card is PCIe x1 - so it'll work in a PCIe x16 slot without a problem. Why not just drop it down to the bottom-most PCIe slot (a x16 slot), instead of trying to wedge it between your graphics cards? Unless you're thinking about doing a 3-way SLI?

All PCIe cards will work in any PCIe slot, as long as it fits and the card's PCIe revision number is not higher than that of the slot it's being plugged into.
x1 cards will work in x1, x4, x8 and x16 slots. x4 cards will work in x4, x8 and x16, but not x1. x8 cards will work in x8 and x16 slots, but not x1 or x4 slots. x16 cards only work in x16 slots. All this regardless of revision. The 'xN" refers to the number of lanes the device requires, it cannot make do with less.
PCIe 2.0 cards will work in PCIe 3.0 slots (at a minimal cost of performance; <1%), but PCIe 3.0 cards will not work in PCIe 2.0 slots - but I may be mistaken on this specific point.


----------



## DarkHollow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> All PCIe cards will work in any PCIe slot, as long as it fits and the card's PCIe revision number is not higher than that of the slot it's being plugged into.
> x1 cards will work in x1, x4, x8 and x16 slots. x4 cards will work in x4, x8 and x16, but not x1. x8 cards will work in x8 and x16 slots, but not x1 or x4 slots. x16 cards only work in x16 slots. All this regardless of revision. The 'xN" refers to the number of lanes the device requires, it cannot make do with less.
> PCIe 2.0 cards will work in PCIe 3.0 slots (at a minimal cost of performance; <1%), but PCIe 3.0 cards will not work in PCIe 2.0 slots - but I may be mistaken on this specific point.


PCIe 3.0 will work in a 2.0 slot, backwards compatibility and all. Only thing is it may reduce performance if it can saturate the PCIe slot its in... but that's like any other card ever.

Also the make do with less, not quite true, all cards say x16 but will run at even x1. Physically yes it may need an x16 slot but TBH even that limitation can be worked around. Take a look at a few bitcoin rigs with 4+ GPUs.


----------



## brownpride1986

hey guys OPTIMUS X is in the cooler master modd contest trying to bring in a win for the motorcity


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> Yeah, they'll probably kick you a new set of feet without a second thought.
> Yeah, it should work. I do have one thought though. It looks like the card is PCIe x1 - so it'll work in a PCIe x16 slot without a problem. Why not just drop it down to the bottom-most PCIe slot (a x16 slot), instead of trying to wedge it between your graphics cards? Unless you're thinking about doing a 3-way SLI?
> All PCIe cards will work in any PCIe slot, as long as it fits and the card's PCIe revision number is not higher than that of the slot it's being plugged into.
> x1 cards will work in x1, x4, x8 and x16 slots. x4 cards will work in x4, x8 and x16, but not x1. x8 cards will work in x8 and x16 slots, but not x1 or x4 slots. x16 cards only work in x16 slots. All this regardless of revision. The 'xN" refers to the number of lanes the device requires, it cannot make do with less.
> PCIe 2.0 cards will work in PCIe 3.0 slots (at a minimal cost of performance; <1%), but PCIe 3.0 cards will not work in PCIe 2.0 slots - but I may be mistaken on this specific point.


The reson why is that the Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card is a 3 slot card there is no more room anywhere on the motherboard then between the two cards




As you can see number 2 GTX 680 is going in the red slot just above the soundcard that leaves only and only the black slot below the top GTX 680 card


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> Yeah, they'll probably kick you a new set of feet without a second thought.
> Yeah, it should work. I do have one thought though. It looks like the card is PCIe x1 - so it'll work in a PCIe x16 slot without a problem. Why not just drop it down to the bottom-most PCIe slot (a x16 slot), instead of trying to wedge it between your graphics cards? Unless you're thinking about doing a 3-way SLI?
> All PCIe cards will work in any PCIe slot, as long as it fits and the card's PCIe revision number is not higher than that of the slot it's being plugged into.
> x1 cards will work in x1, x4, x8 and x16 slots. x4 cards will work in x4, x8 and x16, but not x1. x8 cards will work in x8 and x16 slots, but not x1 or x4 slots. x16 cards only work in x16 slots. All this regardless of revision. The 'xN" refers to the number of lanes the device requires, it cannot make do with less.
> PCIe 2.0 cards will work in PCIe 3.0 slots (at a minimal cost of performance; <1%), but PCIe 3.0 cards will not work in PCIe 2.0 slots - but I may be mistaken on this specific point.


PCI-e 3.0 will work in 2.0, otherwise you wouldn't see people with AMD CPUs and 7000-series.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> PCIe 3.0 will work in a 2.0 slot, backwards compatibility and all. Only thing is it may reduce performance if it can saturate the PCIe slot its in... but that's like any other card ever.
> Also the make do with less, not quite true, all cards say x16 but will run at even x1. Physically yes it may need an x16 slot but TBH even that limitation can be worked around. Take a look at a few bitcoin rigs with 4+ GPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> PCI-e 3.0 will work in 2.0, otherwise you wouldn't see people with AMD CPUs and 7000-series.


I did not know that. I figured there was enough of a standards shift from 2.0 to 3.0 that a 2.0 chipset would be confused by the prescence of a 3.0 card, but that a 3.0 chipset had a way to interpret the signals to and from a 2.0 card.

Though I did know the "faster card working in a slower slot" bit - how else would SLI/Crossfire configurations work once the bandwidth started being shared by multiple cards? I was just referring to the physical differences between a the different slot speeds. That a x1 slot (a dedicated x1 slot) has far fewer pins than a x16 slot. an a16 card won't work without modification.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The reson why is that the Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card is a 3 slot card there is no more room anywhere on the motherboard then between the two cards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see number 2 GTX 680 is going in the red slot just above the soundcard that leaves only and only the black slot below the top GTX 680 card


Ok. I see that now. When I first looked at it, your first card only looked like it was 2 slots, so I missed the problem.

But how about a PCIe extension? You have a HAF X, they can accommodate XL-ATX boards, so they have extra slots that aren't covered by standard ATX boards.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=%28PCIe%2C+pci-e%2C+pci+express%29+%28Riser%2C+Extender%29+%28Ribbon%2CCable%29

I had to use something like this for a sound card once - some Caps on the Mobo prevented the card from seating. An extension cable allowed me to move it down below the board to a slot that would never be populated otherwise. Once you get it there, if you find the cad shifts more than you like, you can always secure it with zip-ties (I had to with mine).
Even thought the slot will be covered, you can still use it.


----------



## CM MR HAF

An open question for you HAF owners.

So HAF 932 has been around since 2008, since then alot of revolutionary features it had became common place. If HAF 932 was released this year, or next would you buy it? What are the main things that need to be improved?


----------



## Erick Silver

Ooooo Customer input on a new case???

Hot swap Bays

removable/rotatable HDD cages

removable Mobo tray

removable fan filters

(all of these should be on every HAF)

If I think of anything else I will post it.


----------



## shilka

What i think the HAF 922 and HAF-X needs most is easy removable fan filters the fan filters on the HAF-X is a pain in the butt to clean
Also removable/rotatable HDD cages would be nice


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Ooooo Customer input on a new case???
> Hot swap Bays
> removable/rotatable HDD cages
> removable Mobo tray
> removable fan filters
> (all of these should be on every HAF)
> If I think of anything else I will post it.


Agree.Also the fan filters should be removed easily like this


and I continue:
-Top panel is a bit flimsy
-Bottom or whole hdd cage can be removed just like in the 690 II
-More radiator mounting options.For example a 240/280 on the bottom and one 360/420 or even 480 as an option
-A side panel window is always welcome.
-Hot swap bay is a very nice addition.Although it shouldn't occupy 5.25 bays,it can look like this,or like the one on the strorm trooper
-Firewire port is useless for the mojority of people.E-sata isn't needed too,if you have usb 3.0 ports.Although I you have a device with usb 2.0 and esata,then e-sata is a better option.



That's for now,I will check the mods I did on my haf 932 and inform you tomorrow


----------



## Paradigm84

Also EVERY cable on the inside of the case should be black.

and yes that means the front panel ones too.


----------



## Erick Silver

OOO!!!

Sleeve all interior case cables! That's a nice feature. Black preferred.

Also all cases should be painted black on the interior. My HAF922 was not painted black. I had to do it myself.

As mentioned above, side panel window option.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also EVERY cable on the inside of the case should be black.
> and yes that means the front panel ones too.


Hell yes i hate my ulgy HAF-X front panel circus colored cables they mess up my red and black theme and sleeved cables would be awesome


----------



## tonkpils37

I just did a few performance upgrades to my 932 BE. Added a gigabyte 7950 and a Corsair HX750.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Ooooo Customer input on a new case???
> 
> Hot swap Bays
> 
> removable/rotatable HDD cages
> 
> removable Mobo tray
> 
> removable fan filters
> 
> (all of these should be on every HAF)
> 
> If I think of anything else I will post it.


No HDD vents. Unnecessary in a Case that is High Air Flow. Having no HDD vents would allow for more surface area for stock plexi.

Also a little longer for the use of a 480 or 560 radiator. I like that the 932 was setup to allow a 360 right out of the box. But one of the things that I would have liked would have been to have a 140 based Radiator in the top to allow more surface cooling area in my loop.







... dare I say a larger 140 area to allow the mounting of a 140 Radiator in that location with a flat grill instead of a bumpout?









And possibly a removable Mainboard tray that allows for either right or left hand access to components? I know I know I want to much but I want what I want.







lol

I could care less about colored cables I sleeved all mine in MDPC-X.
















Oh yeah! Almost forgot, how bout a perfectly flat top where the metal is concerned. I run top mounted fans in Exhaust between the top and the Radiator. Tighting my bolts I've put the front fan in a bind on more than one occasion due to the unlevel surface of the top.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> here is some updated pic let me no what you think just entered the coolermaster modd contest lets bring a win in for the motorcity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a better camera cuz there clear coat is so bright hard to take pics i am not done time to step up my game GO HARD OR GO HOME


looks verry nice wish u luck on that contest


----------



## Cyco-Dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> An open question for you HAF owners.
> So HAF 932 has been around since 2008, since then alot of revolutionary features it had became common place. If HAF 932 was released this year, or next would you buy it? What are the main things that need to be improved?



removable motherboard tray, and easily removable fan filters for all fans.
resizing / repositioning of the holes in the motherboard tray. i had to enlarge the cpu hole as the stock hole did not extend far enough down. also, i cut new oval holes as the ones in the tray were too far to the right, and wouldn't have looked as clean for wire management.
a retractable door to cover the front usb / esata / sound jacks for those that don't use or need them would look cleaner.
front leds that are not BLINDINGLY bright, that match the color of the led fans (if there are any).
black interior, and a case window without the hash pattern on it.
slightly toned down exterior; the "military gas can" on the motherboard panel doesn't look so hot. the 922 was a step in the right direction i think. i'm not a fan of the haf x plastic top, so i'd stay away from that.
so a black, steal atcs 840 with fan filters all around? sounds about right...


----------



## KyadCK

Have done several upgrade since the last time I posted anything here









Second 6970, PSU upgraded to Corsair TX750, pair of fans replaced on the H100, second fan controler (Sentry Mix) to handle case fans while the FC-3 is dedicated to the CPU cooling fans. Don't think I had the M4 back then either.


----------



## johnko1

guys when I got haf932 in 2008,I paid 100 euro.That was a fantasic price and was the main reason I bought it.Many features you ask (removable mb tray) will raise the price a lot.Not many people pay a small fortune for pc cases...


----------



## Cyco-Dude

true...it's just one of those "nice to have" features. easily removable fan filters for all intake fans is not a "nice to have" though, it is a must-have. i don't think coolermaster would have any trouble adding those in considering their use on all of their newer cases. everything i listed has been done already in their other cases or is easily achieved at no additional cost as they are just tweaks of what's already there.

i got my haf 932 for 80 euro shipped...gotta love those cyber monday deals!

finally, in case anyone missed this (about 50 posts ago):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawisut*
> 
> My Cm 912 From ThaiLand


that thing is nice! post more pics if you've got 'em!


----------



## Jesse^_^

HAF912 Advance (In oz we only get these out of the 912 range)

Changed alot since I last posted here.

IMAG0105.jpg 1028k .jpg file


IMAG0104.jpg 1100k .jpg file


----------



## Bradleynight

Back on water after teardown. Pic of leak testing.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> An open question for you HAF owners.
> So HAF 932 has been around since 2008, since then alot of revolutionary features it had became common place. If HAF 932 was released this year, or next would you buy it? What are the main things that need to be improved?


Removable motherboard tray for me is a must.

A side with a larger window and not taken up so much by the intake.

Ability to mount an SSD on the hidden side of the 5.25" bays instead of having to use the trays.

Ability to horizontally or vertically mount a power supply in the same position based on those who wish to use the lower portion of the tower for a radiator or housing their pumps.

A more modular design where drive cages can be removed or the cage can be taken out if not needed instead of needing to be dremeled.

-halcyon-twin


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Back on water after teardown. Pic of leak testing.


I saw that red mark on top of the GPU's in the towel and thought "Oh crap, LEAK!"


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Back on water after teardown. Pic of leak testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that red mark on top of the GPU's in the towel and thought "Oh crap, LEAK!"
Click to expand...

Naw just a flower in that floral print paper towel. Oh! That just reminded me I have to get Blue Towels.







lol

On the cost vs features front, in 2008 the Euro was valued so high over the dollar that the 932 was $180 for us over here in the States. No offense to Europe but where is the fair market value? Honestly adding a removable and reversible tray to the build wouldn't make that much of a difference. If only the tray contains the metal and there is no rivets holding metal to the top and the bottom along the side because it's all contained in the tray, it won't add that much to the cost or the weight.









As far as filters go, I'm not so worried about them as long as HAFs' keep being made of steel. I can get DEMCiFlex Filters to keep the dust at bay.









~Ceadder


----------



## CM MR HAF

So some people commented on removable motherboard trays on the HAF 932. Would people actually use this?

People complain all the time that removing your motherboard you would have to cut all your cable management. When you do have a removable motherboard tray your whole chassis is weaker, its not like you can add this feature to any chassis. The chassis has to have this feature from the design. HAF 932 didn't have this feature, and none of its competitors did either.

Is this a legitimate thing that people would pay $10-20 more for, or just a 3D Gameman meme?


----------



## vonalka

I would agree with an earlier post that the removable Mobo tray is more of a nice to have.

The points that I agree it should have are:
1. Black Painted interior - this can't cost much to add and would really add a lot of value in how it looks.
2. Basic fan controller - something simple like low, medium, high would be fine
3. Grommetted cable pass throughs would also be nice.

I get that the 932 is marketed is a main stream priced case, so if CM wants to keep it that way, you probably can't be doing any massive redesigns.


----------



## Paradigm84

Someone should design a mechanism so the motherboard can be fixed to the chassis with some kind of mechanical button, it's a pain in the arse to take out 9 screws if you forget something.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> An open question for you HAF owners.
> So HAF 932 has been around since 2008, since then alot of revolutionary features it had became common place. If HAF 932 was released this year, or next would you buy it? What are the main things that need to be improved?


I remember something like this being brought up a few months ago by a CM rep. My suggestions then were:


Built-in cables. From power to data. Set everything to run off back plates (like what you have for the hot-swap drives in the HAF-X). Hook SATA 6 wires and power up to it all, then run them in dedicated channels to about where you would expect them to terminate. Power from PSU to Mobo, HDDs/SSDs, Opticals, GPUs, etc. They don't have to connect to the PSU and the part directly (aside from those running off back plates), but have plugs in the in the case for being plugged into from the PSU and parts. PSU>included cable>built-in case-wire>included cable>parts.
At the very least, do it for the front panel headers. The connections for those always seem to be the furthest away - bottom left of the Mobo. Pre-running those in their own dedicated line would really help with cable clutter.
If you can't do this, then do these:
removable and reversable Mobo tray - this has become a staple in enthusiast cases. Also a bigger CPU cutout hole - It seems like the CPU on Z77 boards don't quite line up with the hole in the tray of the HAF X. Cutting the cable management is not a concern any more now that modular PSUs are the norm. Being able to to work on everything outside of the case, CPU, Mobo, RAM, GPu, everything is worth it. I would pay extra, as long as the rest of the case is up to snuff.
Split HDD cage, that can be removed (either top or bottom), turned into a dual-tower (two-halves next to each other on the case floor), and rotated
Ability to fit a 45mm deep Radiator in the top compartment (where the top fans sit int he HAF X) - also, being able to fit a 480 Rad inside of here would be nice too. And I wish the fill port cutout that was on the 932 was on the X.
Ability to turn any of the 5.25" bays into Hot-swap bays, two at a time. Also back-plate based like in the HAF X
After owning the case for a year and half, the one this that I've grown to dislike is the window. I like that you aren't mounting the fan to the plexi - but I would rather have a more rectangular window over an additional 200mm fan. Keep the corner cuts in the top left and bottom right, but get rid of the 200mm fan and replace it with the window it is blocking. Or, make a replacement door like that (Or two case options - one with the bigger window or one with the 200mm fan). Also, use plexi that doesn't scratch so easily. I had a brand-new soft-cotton cleaning cloth (tag-less) scratch my window.
Fan filters that are less insulting. The mesh that CM calls "filtering" is a joke. Also a redesign of the front filter mounting mechanism is in order, at the very least. I can't (safely) pick up my case unless I remove the filter.
SSD/2.5" mounts on the back side of the 5.25" bays, back of the Mobo tray, pretty much where ever you can fit them.
A built-in fan and light-control system like the Corsair link, but not pocket fleecing scheme. Just a built-in control brick (with software) where we can plug in PWM fans, temp probes and 2-pin/3-pin LED lights (any manufacturer), and control them from our OS, or program controls. It's a good idea that Corsair has (and I've been waiting for them to actually do something with it) but they charge way too much. You could do it for a fraction of the cost, include it in all your flagship cases across all your case series (and make it an upgrade option for the other cases). Also, don't make it a solution that take up a drive way (unless you're going to give us an extra bay). I can sacrifice that second USB header I never use (maybe there is a way to do a pass-though?), just not the drive mount. Bonus points if you can figure out a way to do it without taking up a USB header on the mobo.
more mounting options for the GPU air-duct. I have the EVGA Z77 FTW, and you're supposed to mount the first GPU in the top-most PCIe slot. This ends up being above the GPU air duct in the HAF X.
Longer PSU cover. Let it cover from end-to-end. You can keep it plastic to keep the price low, but a way to cover and hide the entire PSU? I love that. Would pay more. But do get rid of the thumb-screw mounting. See if you can go tool-less on the PSU cover. If I had a nickel for every time a thumb screw slipped while working on the PSU cover, falling behind the cover (or worse, the PSU), making me un-do everything, well, I could afford to buy this new case you're working on.








More cable routing routes (if you don't go with the built-in internal cables). There is really only one route of tie-down points in the HAF X. Multiple routes to avoid cable bulge would be nice. I know I like to run my power lines separate from my data lines.
Built-in Keurig Coffee maker, maybe? It would be a hit with the Comp-Sci students at my school. It would make CM case the _only_ cases to use.








Honestly, whenever I look at cases for a build I'm working on, the cases I keep coming back to (in no particular order) are CM cases, Corsair Cases, Fractal Design cases and Silverstone Cases. The latter three specialize in more "mature" looking cases, and even CM's "mature" cases tend to still be too "radical" for a customer who wants "minimalist" case design (still loaded with features) - or they are "plain-enough", but lack the features necessary. Releasing a brushed-aluminum case, with understated looks might be something to think about. Especially if you can undercut everyone else, while preserving the enthusiast features..
But when I'm building a rig for a gamer, CM cases almost always win hands down.


----------



## shuzzbutt

Though I'd stick up a few pics of my first ever forray into watercooling


----------



## shilka

That PC is very green
What fans are you using on your radiator? are they Yate Loon fans?


----------



## shuzzbutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That PC is very green
> What fans are you using on your radiator? are they Yate Loon fans?


lol it is very green- luckily its my favourite colour, soon I will get a gigabyte sniper board to add more green lol!!!

the fans are xigmatek crystal fans


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> So some people commented on removable motherboard trays on the HAF 932. Would people actually use this?
> 
> People complain all the time that removing your motherboard you would have to cut all your cable management. When you do have a removable motherboard tray your whole chassis is weaker, its not like you can add this feature to any chassis. The chassis has to have this feature from the design. HAF 932 didn't have this feature, and none of its competitors did either.
> 
> Is this a legitimate thing that people would pay $10-20 more for, or just a 3D Gameman meme?


1.Cable management generally gets locked down anyway. So with or without a removable tray you still have to do the work if you need to remove the board or the PSU. I never recommend fiddling with cables once your build is "complete" anyway.
2. Cable managment can be just as simple with a simple tray design.
3. I thought we were talking about what we'd LIKE to see?









Heck I have to do more than mess with cables if I need to remove my board.







lol















which reminds me... no more grillwork slot covers okay? They look nice at first but they allow way too much dust to infiltrate and you can never properly filter that part of the case.
















I would pay $10-$20 more for a Case with a tray that could be flipped to either side. That would be worth it. Especially from a Water Cooler's perspective where your GPU block cannot be seen in without assistance in the 932s' current form as a steel case. If we're talking aluminum yeah that would be quite flimsy but if the structure is done right with reinforced corners it would be just as stable as the current 932 is.

One other thing that I would like to see is a separation tray between the Mainboard tray and the bottom PSU location, which would help in cable management as well.

I look at it like this, you guys came out with a MONDO HUGE Cosmos. Why can't we have that for the next gen 932 with the features I'm suggesting? Yeah it will be more expensive but you guys set the tone. Not the buyers. We just want something that is practical and what we're suggesting would definitely increase the price but I don't think that it would go up so much. Would love to see the Original Cosmos Modular HDD system implemented too. I loved that design with the handles on each cage allowing access to the drive.









~Ceadder


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuzzbutt*
> 
> lol it is very green- luckily its my favourite colour, soon I will get a gigabyte sniper board to add more green lol!!!
> the fans are xigmatek crystal fans


Then you sould get some Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans in green that would make your PC look even better
One 230mm in the front one 140mm in the back and 120mm fans for your radiator


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shuzzbutt*
> 
> lol it is very green- luckily its my favourite colour, soon I will get a gigabyte sniper board to add more green lol!!!
> the fans are xigmatek crystal fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you sould get some Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans in green that would make your PC look even better
> One 230mm in the front one 140mm in the back and 120mm fans for your radiator
Click to expand...

This. Of course I don't run std 120s' or a 140 but I second the 230 sentiment.









~Ceadder


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then you sould get some Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans in green that would make your PC look even better
> One 230mm in the front one 140mm in the back and 120mm fans for your radiator


I'm going to have 10 of the White LED ones.









By the way, do you know if the Bitfenix Hydra control panel powers the fans itself, or do the fans have to be plugged in normally?


----------



## shilka

If the Hydra is like my Zalman you only need to plug the fans into the fancontroller using the 3/4 pin cable from the fans and the fan controller use a molex power plug that is what my Zalman does


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't get the need to have fans controlled by phone to be quite frank about it. If you're sitting there anyway it's going to take more effort to pick up the phone, get to the app and change the speeds than it is just reaching over and fiddling with the face of your controller.









Great for Geek Cred weak on application imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1.Cable management generally gets locked down anyway. So with or without a removable tray you still have to do the work if you need to remove the board or the PSU. I never recommend fiddling with cables once your build is "complete" anyway.
> 2. Cable managment can be just as simple with a simple tray design.
> 3. I thought we were talking about what we'd LIKE to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck I have to do more than mess with cables if I need to remove my board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which reminds me... no more grillwork slot covers okay? They look nice at first but they allow way too much dust to infiltrate and you can never properly filter that part of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay $10-$20 more for a Case with a tray that could be flipped to either side. That would be worth it. Especially from a Water Cooler's perspective where your GPU block cannot be seen in without assistance in the 932s' current form as a steel case. If we're talking aluminum yeah that would be quite flimsy but if the structure is done right with reinforced corners it would be just as stable as the current 932 is.
> One other thing that I would like to see is a separation tray between the Mainboard tray and the bottom PSU location, which would help in cable management as well.
> I look at it like this, you guys came out with a MONDO HUGE Cosmos. Why can't we have that for the next gen 932 with the features I'm suggesting? Yeah it will be more expensive but you guys set the tone. Not the buyers. We just want something that is practical and what we're suggesting would definitely increase the price but I don't think that it would go up so much. Would love to see the Original Cosmos Modular HDD system implemented too. I loved that design with the handles on each cage allowing access to the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


We had an idea in mind in 2008 and it became the HAF 932. We need to dig a little deeper in 2012. Everything is mix of tradeoffs. One thing we will take forward for sure is removable air filters, even if they do block some airflow.


----------



## Paradigm84

Also the hot swap bays in the HAF-X (same as 932) could do with improving, the metal pins that hold the HDD's in place sometimes don't go in properly, even making the pin slightly thinner could fix this and make them much better.


----------



## richie_2010

and removeable/ interchangeable hdd and dvd racks, if we could add more hdd space instead of dvd drives and or individual bays that slot together.
ceadderr is right about the back pci slots and the one to the side, dust builds up like crazy


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We had an idea in mind in 2008 and it became the HAF 932. We need to dig a little deeper in 2012. Everything is mix of tradeoffs. One thing we will take forward for sure is removable air filters, even if they do block some airflow.


If you want some customer feedback regarding a future HAF case then removable air filters would be really great and you sould do more colors then just black i am sick and tired of black and grey so a future HAF case in red i would buy no mater what it costs
I still think the best looking case of all time is this one



Thermaltake was great back in the day but not anymore Cooler Master is much better today then Thermaltake is


----------



## Geezerman

What's the best way to have the two top 200mm fans on a HAF XM case? exhaust or intake?. I assume exhaust.
Thanks


----------



## johnko1

Something I just remembered.Idon't like the hdd bracket from haf932.It looks great but sometimes it is difficult to insert the hdd and the rubber that holds the metal pin may fell off...


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

amazing .. case:thumb:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Something I just remembered.Idon't like the hdd bracket from haf932.It looks great but sometimes it is difficult to insert the hdd and the rubber that holds the metal pin may fell off...


Agreed, I very much prefer the 912's HDD skids over the 932's/


----------



## omricn

Hey guys,
I'm beginning to purchase my new computer parts, I have a 912 advanced, I was thinking about the corsair H60 cpu cooler, but it looks like the rad+fan cannot be mounted on the back of the case??.. and I'm not even talking about a push-pull config, only a push from inside>out.
people are saying it won't fit due to the 200mm upper fan.. is this true? and is there another way of fitting this cooler? I wouldn't want to fit it on the front because I like the front 200mm just where it is. the side panel is also not an option as I wouldn't be able to open the case :\
upper fan is also a problem, same issue as the front fan..
So I guess if it won't fit in the back I'll have to settle for a more conventional cpu cooler..


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> What's the best way to have the two top 200mm fans on a HAF XM case? exhaust or intake?. I assume exhaust.
> Thanks


They are exhaust by stock. If you run the fans as configured the air pressure internally within the case is optimal. When you begin adding bigger fans, more fans, or such, you then determine if you need more cool air coming into the case, or more hot air being removed from the case.


----------



## Geezerman

I added another 200mm fan to the top of my HAF XM. Running at 700RPM they sure don't move much air


----------



## OverClocker55

How does the HAF XM preform agaisnt the HAF X? I own the Nvidia HAF X.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm beginning to purchase my new computer parts, I have a 912 advanced, I was thinking about the corsair H60 cpu cooler, but it looks like the rad+fan cannot be mounted on the back of the case??.. and I'm not even talking about a push-pull config, only a push from inside>out.
> people are saying it won't fit due to the 200mm upper fan.. is this true? and is there another way of fitting this cooler? I wouldn't want to fit it on the front because I like the front 200mm just where it is. the side panel is also not an option as I wouldn't be able to open the case :\
> upper fan is also a problem, same issue as the front fan..
> So I guess if it won't fit in the back I'll have to settle for a more conventional cpu cooler..


You can fit that cooler on the 5.25 chassis as an Intake using zip ties or with brackets that you should be able to get from any online water cooling retailer. I'd do the brackets but lots of people have installed using zip ties.









Have you considered H50 which is a better cooler than H60 imho? Or you could wait it out til Cooler Master has their Cube out. It allows you to run a single Radiator, a Dual or custom setup. Without using one I'm actually quite impressed with the engineering behind it. You'll have to go to CM's website to find it as I don't have a link to it.









~Ceadder


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm beginning to purchase my new computer parts, I have a 912 advanced, I was thinking about the corsair H60 cpu cooler, but it looks like the rad+fan cannot be mounted on the back of the case??.. and I'm not even talking about a push-pull config, only a push from inside>out.
> people are saying it won't fit due to the 200mm upper fan.. is this true? and is there another way of fitting this cooler? I wouldn't want to fit it on the front because I like the front 200mm just where it is. the side panel is also not an option as I wouldn't be able to open the case :\
> upper fan is also a problem, same issue as the front fan..
> So I guess if it won't fit in the back I'll have to settle for a more conventional cpu cooler..


The rear fan mount sits too high to have a rad on the back while a 200mm fan is mounted to the top. You could do what this guy did and only have one 120mm fan mounted on the top. By doing that he was able to mount a rad in push pull at the back and have it completely internal. The rad he used was 30mm thick and since the H60's rad is only 27mm thick you could mount it the same way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_697382&feature=iv&src_vid=15_3VlBck5Y&v=SSfoF-Qx_Gc


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm beginning to purchase my new computer parts, I have a 912 advanced, I was thinking about the corsair H60 cpu cooler, but it looks like the rad+fan cannot be mounted on the back of the case??.. and I'm not even talking about a push-pull config, only a push from inside>out.
> people are saying it won't fit due to the 200mm upper fan.. is this true? and is there another way of fitting this cooler? I wouldn't want to fit it on the front because I like the front 200mm just where it is. the side panel is also not an option as I wouldn't be able to open the case :\
> upper fan is also a problem, same issue as the front fan..
> So I guess if it won't fit in the back I'll have to settle for a more conventional cpu cooler..
> 
> 
> 
> The rear fan mount sits too high to have a rad on the back while a 200mm fan is mounted to the top. You could do what this guy did and only have one 120mm fan mounted on the top. By doing that he was able to mount a rad in push pull at the back and have it completely internal. The rad he used was 30mm thick and since the H60's rad is only 27mm thick you could mount it the same way.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_697382&feature=iv&src_vid=15_3VlBck5Y&v=SSfoF-Qx_Gc
Click to expand...

I'm reasonably certain he doesn't want to give up having a 200 in the top.









~Ceadder


----------



## omricn

Thank you ceadder and codofmc for your help!
Ceadder:
I did think about mounting the rad+fan on the front drive bay, but gave up on that because that setup won't allow me to install future stuff there like fan controllers etc.
I do have the luxury of waiting a bit because I will only build my rig in a month from now, but I doubt ill buy the CM cube as it will definitely be priced higher than my budget.

Codofmc:
As ceadder said, I really don't want to give up my 200mm upper fan, I'm rather excited about it.. but good to know that's an option 

Maybe I'll try to mount the rad on the outside of the back of the case? Has anyone done that? Is it recommended?..
Anyway if I won't go that way I believe I'll go with a zalman cooler of some sort, probably the 7x..

Tnx again guys


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Thank you ceadder and codofmc for your help!
> Ceadder:
> I did think about mounting the rad+fan on the front drive bay, but gave up on that because that setup won't allow me to install future stuff there like fan controllers etc.
> I do have the luxury of waiting a bit because I will only build my rig in a month from now, but I doubt ill buy the CM cube as it will definitely be priced higher than my budget.
> Codofmc:
> As ceadder said, I really don't want to give up my 200mm upper fan, I'm rather excited about it.. but good to know that's an option
> Maybe I'll try to mount the rad on the outside of the back of the case? Has anyone done that? Is it recommended?..
> Anyway if I won't go that way I believe I'll go with a zalman cooler of some sort, probably the 7x..
> Tnx again guys


There is no problem mounting rad on outside, use a 60 mm thick rad in push-pull configuration with air exiting the case. Hope the pic helps, it is from my Cosmos 1000 but I looked at the 912 and it should fit fine. Best of luck !


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> There is no problem mounting rad on outside, use a 60 mm thick rad in push-pull configuration with air exiting the case. Hope the pic helps, it is from my Cosmos 1000 but I looked at the 912 and it should fit fine. Best of luck !


problem

h50/60/70/80/100 series are closed loop ...


----------



## omricn

Now that's a nice idea, I thought it should work








Thanks man, I'll give it some thought!


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> problem
> 
> h50/60/70/80/100 series are closed loop ...


Oh... right.. I wont be able to disconnect the pipes... facepalm.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Oh... right.. I wont be able to disconnect the pipes... facepalm.











shhh shhh its ok we are here for you....
lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Well it has been done but only if you don't mind taking a Dremel to the back of the case and cutting channel(s) with which the tubing will seat through.

Get these from PPC's for $17 + shipping and you're all set.











Should you need to access your bay you still can and it's easier than muckin around with zip ties.









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

for that much work id just do a custom loop or just mod the hwhatever


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> for that much work id just do a custom loop or just mod the hwhatever


Agreed. One day I plan on setting up a custom loop in my HAF 912. I figured out the side panels are interchangeable as well so I'm going to get a second flat panel and hopefully find someone to cut a window for it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> for that much work id just do a custom loop or just mod the hwhatever












It's not that much work to mount these to the radiator and then mount to the bays imho. A helluva lot less work than a Custom loop is at any rate.

It's even less work if you get a couple of the Koolance fan stud kits. I have 3 sets on my 360 and it makes maintenance a breeze.









An all in one is mostly mount and forget other than the occasional dust cleaning. A custom loop is a labor of love.









~Ceadder


----------



## shilka

I need some help regarding LED light strips.
I am thinking about adding a light strip in my PC but i am not sure what brand i sould go with or what color i sould go with.
My PC has a red and black theme what would look best white lights to light up all the red and black or red lights to go with all the other red???
This is what i have found

NZXT
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/NZXT-100cm-Sleeved-LED-Kit-in-Red--CB-LED-10RD-pid-12379.html
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/NZXT-100cm-Sleeved-LED-Kit-in-White--CB-LED-10WT-pid-12381.html

BitFenix
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/BitFenix-Alchemy-Connect-30x-LED-Strip-60cm---red-pid-13210.html
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/BitFenix-Alchemy-Connect-30x-LED-Strip-60cm---white-pid-13211.html

Phobya
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-LowDensity-60cm-Red--36x-SMD-LEDs-pid-9905.html
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-LowDensity-60cm-White--36x-SMD-LEDs-pid-9904.html
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-60cm-Red--72x-SMD-LEDs-pid-14447.html
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-60cm-White--72x-SMD-LEDs-pid-14445.html


----------



## omricn

Well you guys.. I'm glad this sparked a nice and informative discussion







, but.. as it seems now, the H's are a pain to install.. I still got about a month before building, so I'll keep the cpu cooler purchase for last, and will be thinking about it until then.
Many tnx!


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I need some help regarding LED light strips.
> I am thinking about adding a light strip in my PC but i am not sure what brand i sould go with or what color i sould go with.
> My PC has a red and black theme what would look best white lights to light up all the red and black or red lights to go with all the other red???
> This is what i have found
> NZXT
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/NZXT-100cm-Sleeved-LED-Kit-in-Red--CB-LED-10RD-pid-12379.html
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/NZXT-100cm-Sleeved-LED-Kit-in-White--CB-LED-10WT-pid-12381.html
> BitFenix
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/BitFenix-Alchemy-Connect-30x-LED-Strip-60cm---red-pid-13210.html
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/BitFenix-Alchemy-Connect-30x-LED-Strip-60cm---white-pid-13211.html
> Phobya
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-LowDensity-60cm-Red--36x-SMD-LEDs-pid-9905.html
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-LowDensity-60cm-White--36x-SMD-LEDs-pid-9904.html
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-60cm-Red--72x-SMD-LEDs-pid-14447.html
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-60cm-White--72x-SMD-LEDs-pid-14445.html


I'll tell you a secret, I'm planning on installing a white cold cathode, my theme will be red and black also, but the white light just makes it look amazing in my opinion:

I think this guy is from the forum, but just look at that thing of beauty, all black and red, and a hint of white light from the bottom, although I'd pass on the cathode he installed in the front because the light is spilling to the front fan bay, which I think should stay red.


----------



## shilka

Cathode are very unreliable so i wont buy them


----------



## shilka




----------



## ZombieEinstein

He needs to stop saying "Ballin"


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> He needs to stop saying "Ballin"


LOL


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Well you guys.. I'm glad this sparked a nice and informative discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but.. as it seems now, the H's are a pain to install.. I still got about a month before building, so I'll keep the cpu cooler purchase for last, and will be thinking about it until then.
> Many tnx!


The H50/60/70/80 rad will fit into 3x of your front 5.25" drive bays leaving 1x drive bay for your DVDRW drive. I had mine set up that way for a bit. Used Zipties


----------



## kabrita

The hardware is real ****ty but it is still unfinished ....


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that much work to mount these to the radiator and then mount to the bays imho. A helluva lot less work than a Custom loop is at any rate.
> It's even less work if you get a couple of the Koolance fan stud kits. I have 3 sets on my 360 and it makes maintenance a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An all in one is mostly mount and forget other than the occasional dust cleaning. A custom loop is a labor of love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i meant mounting it externally by cutting a channel into the pc...you method isnt hard as we did it to my friends build......using doublesided scotch heavy duty tape and an old pci cover lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabrita*
> 
> The hardware is real ****ty but it is still unfinished ..


Is that a Alpenföhn K2 cooler?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that much work to mount these to the radiator and then mount to the bays imho. A helluva lot less work than a Custom loop is at any rate.
> It's even less work if you get a couple of the Koolance fan stud kits. I have 3 sets on my 360 and it makes maintenance a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An all in one is mostly mount and forget other than the occasional dust cleaning. A custom loop is a labor of love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meant mounting it externally by cutting a channel into the pc...you method isnt hard as we did it to my friends build......using doublesided scotch heavy duty tape and an old pci cover lol
Click to expand...

Haha nice.

Externally isn't a lot of work if you have one of these...



... and a plan

























~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha nice.
> Externally isn't a lot of work if you have one of these...
> 
> ... and a plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


and a "set" made of cast iron


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha nice.
> Externally isn't a lot of work if you have one of these...
> 
> ... and a plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a "set" made of cast iron
Click to expand...









Truth!









~Ceadder


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


yeah totally dont need a quote here but i just like seeing your lil dude drink 3x


----------



## kabrita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is that a Alpenföhn K2 cooler?


Yap, it's overkill for the cpu i currently have but i'm going to upgrade to ivy bridge next week or so ... getting paid finally


----------



## Dt_Freak1

I have applied for membership for my project evil angel build since shes housed in a haf 922. i actually own 2 coolermaster haf chassis....the haf 922 my evil angel resides in and the haf 912 my kentsfield meets haf and goes ballistix lives in which is my server pc.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabrita*
> 
> Yap, it's overkill for the cpu i currently have but i'm going to upgrade to ivy bridge next week or so ... getting paid finally


I have been looking at the Alpenföhn K2 and at the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and have been wondering how good they are and much noise they make
Sadly because of my tall RAM i am very limted on what coolers i can use


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been looking at the Alpenföhn K2 and at the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and have been wondering how good they are and much noise they make
> Sadly because of my tall RAM i am very limted on what coolers i can use


I had the same problem, then I got an H100. Shouldn't be a problem at all in your HAF-X.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I had the same problem, then I got an H100. Shouldn't be a problem at all in your HAF-X.


I dont like the Corsair hydro series very much i had i Corsair H70 once was not fund of it


----------



## kabrita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been looking at the Alpenföhn K2 and at the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and have been wondering how good they are and much noise they make
> Sadly because of my tall RAM i am very limted on what coolers i can use


About the noise ,the k2 is damn silent on max, seriously, i dont have much way to compare 'cause its my first BIG cooler ... but damn those fans are really silent

temperatures well... i cant say anything that would be relevant ,i have a e5200 wich is crap but, so you know , the temperatures in my room are constantly at 30 degrees .... really hot outside... and the cpu when gaming crysis or metro 2033 or even max payne , the max temp was actually 40 ... So i guess it is good

what i dont like about it its the sleeving they use ... its rubbery and all sticky , its a dust magnet.. and also ,when u use with the fans ,it gets dirty of the dust normally , but then it is impossible to clean...with a result if you want to show that sick fins design to someone after using it with fans , well , lets just say that you will have a circle of dust printed in the fins...

other than that ,awesome.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

I also just installed a Thermaltake Water2.0 Extreme. Thing is damn-near silent when paired with a couple Cougar fans - also liked how it included the monitoring and control software (instead of trying to charge you another $120 _*cough*corsair*cough*cough*_)


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Here is my HAF XM 922 with 4 200mm fans. And yes that is a Noctua D-14 and I can still put a 200mm fan on the side panel too. My pc under full stress test doesnt get about 45c!



Note sorry for the Meh fuzzy pics took them with my dirty old Iphone.


----------



## KyadCK

Well I welcomed another HAF into my home today, just got done putting it together.


Complete with 200m in front, 2x 200m on top, 2x 140mm on the side, and the H80 with 2x120mm on back.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well I welcomed another HAF into my home today, just got done putting it together.
> 
> Complete with 200m in front, 2x 200m on top, 2x 140mm on the side, and the H80 with 2x120mm on back.


Nice job on the wiring.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Nice job on the wiring.


Thanks. To be honest, the HAF XM is set up almost perfectly for clean wires. The only non-easy place to do anything is the hot swap bay power and sata cables. The power/reset/etc cables coming black standard is really nice.

Wish the USB one (seen at the bottom) was done completely to the port, that I had a better PSU (length, quality, sleeving) for the job, and that the power/sata ports for the hot swap bays were much closer to the back.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thanks. To be honest, the HAF XM is set up almost perfectly for clean wires. The only non-easy place to do anything is the hot swap bay power and sata cables. The power/reset/etc cables coming black standard is really nice.
> Wish the USB one (seen at the bottom) was done completely to the port, that I had a better PSU (length, quality, sleeving) for the job, and that the power/sata ports for the hot swap bays were much closer to the back.


yes, the HAF XM has the best wire management I have seen. My 200mm top fans just don't put out much, or could it be I'm just not used to larger fans pushing air over a larger area?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> yes, the HAF XM has the best wire management I have seen. My 200mm top fans just don't put out much, or could it be I'm just not used to larger fans pushing air over a larger area?


Don't be fooled by the lack of it feeling like air is moving, CM MegaFlows push out 110 CFM each. They just spread it around 200mm instead of 120mm. While the air isn't directed in as small a point (which is sometimes needed), it does move it.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't be fooled by the lack of it feeling like air is moving, CM MegaFlows push out 110 CFM each. They just spread it around 200mm instead of 120mm. While the air isn't directed in as small a point (which is sometimes needed), it does move it.


That's what I was thinking. These are my first 200mm fans. Funny thing is, I have all of this nice equipment, and I don't overclock, and the only game I have played in the past 4 years is BF2, about 2 hours a month. I did get a GTX 480 to play BF3, so I will get use out of it. I just like building nice rigs. Guys my age usually play golf or play with the grandkids, I mess with PCs.

By the way, I installed the Logisys red LED bars top and bottom in my HAF XM, I got the optional side window, and it looks really cool with a soft red glow.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

the coolermaster 200mm fans move more air then bitfenix spectre 200mm fans and are cheaper to boot! i know because i have a 200mm bitfenix spectre fan as front intake on my kentsfield meets haf and goes ballistix server computer and a black cooler master 200mm fan as intake over the top of the board. and i can feel a difference in air volume from one to the other...its a night and day thing.


----------



## duhjuh

my bitfenix seems to push more? are the mega flows the clear led ones or the blacks or both?


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys I currently have a Aerocool Xpredator Evil Black case

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/chassis/28-pgsb/110-xpredator-evil-black

What kind of a difference should I expect switching to Haf X?


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys I currently have a Aerocool Xpredator Evil Black case
> 
> http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/chassis/28-pgsb/110-xpredator-evil-black
> 
> What kind of a difference should I expect switching to Haf X?


hey that case looks pretty solid and im a huge fan of black n orange what are you gonna do with if after the switch(pm me so the mods dont claim im starting a sale/trade thread outside marketplace)
also does it support triple 120?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> my bitfenix seems to push more? are the mega flows the clear led ones or the blacks or both?


Both.


----------



## duhjuh

hmm ill have to hook them up side by side and give it the old hand test.... the leds are so weak in my bitfenix i might just slap the black cm230 in the front and be done with it if it gives more airflow...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys I currently have a Aerocool Xpredator Evil Black case
> 
> http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/products/chassis/28-pgsb/110-xpredator-evil-black
> 
> What kind of a difference should I expect switching to Haf X?


The top of it reminds me of the MKG MOTM.

But the HAF-X has excellent build quality, great airflow and loads of room to build in.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

the mega flow ones are a full series of fans by cooler master. you can find them in any cooler master chassis...or at your local microcenter or at newegg or tigerdirect. maybe other bitfenix fans are better then the spectre 200mm white one ive been using....but im not willing to chance it...the next free bit o cash i can get together is gonna go for a fan controller and another new cooler master mega flow black case fan for my haf 912 kentsfield build. specifically a 200mm fan for the front of the case as intake.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The top of it reminds me of the MKG MOTM.
> But the HAF-X has excellent build quality, great airflow and loads of room to build in.


yeah I better go with Haf X than.

Thank you


----------



## Dt_Freak1

cooler master chassis have excellent build quality. ive had several now and all have been amazing to build into.......i only wish the haf cases i have were jet black on the inside like they are on the outside. maybe thats just my free excuse to strip down my pcs and spray bomb the insides of the cases.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> cooler master chassis have excellent build quality. ive had several now and all have been amazing to build into.......i only wish the haf cases i have were jet black on the inside like they are on the outside. maybe thats just my free excuse to strip down my pcs and spray bomb the insides of the cases.


I believe i will order Haf X today

Isnt the interior of Haf X jet black though?

Also I believe the case comes with 3 fans right? 1 front, 1 top and 1 side?

Is there a bottom fan spot for me to install a bottom fan? nvm just saw that there isnt. Is the side panel fan effective for reference design GPU cooling?

Last bot not least can i take advantage of vga fan dock and vga holder for more GPU cooling options?

I have a Zotac 670 4GB which is on a 680 PCB and will SLI it soon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I believe i will order Haf X today
> 
> Isnt the interior of Haf X jet black though?
> 
> Also I believe the case comes with 3 fans right? 1 front, 1 top and 1 side?
> Is there a bottom fan spot for me to install a bottom fan? nvm just saw that there isnt. Is the side panel fan effective for reference design GPU cooling?
> 
> Last bot not least can i take advantage of vga fan dock and vga holder for more GPU cooling options?
> 
> I have a Zotac 670 4GB which is on a 680 PCB and will SLI it soon.


Yes it has a jet black interior.

It comes with a front 230mm, a top 200mm, a rear 140mm and a side 200mm.

As for the fan on the bottom, you can actually mount a 120mm by the PSU with a little modding AFAIR.

And yes, but AFAIK you can only use _either_ the VGA fan dock or the VGA holder, they don't both fit at the same time.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes it has a jet black interior.
> It comes with a front 230mm, a top 200mm, a rear 140mm and a side 200mm.
> As for the fan on the bottom, you can actually mount a 120mm by the PSU with a little modding AFAIR.
> And yes, but AFAIK you can only use _either_ the VGA fan dock or the VGA holder, they don't both fit at the same time.


I see thank you and + rep for the help

One question. Which one would be beneficial? VGA fan dock or the VGA holder? If i install a fan to one of them, which would give better results?

Also please note that I will use the front fan as intake

side fan as intake

the rear will be a push/pull H80 configuration so the rear fan will still be an intake.

I will only have top as exhaust but will install a 2nd 200mm fan there evantually.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I see thank you and + rep for the help
> 
> One question. Which one would be beneficial? VGA fan dock or the VGA holder? If i install a fan to one of them, which would give better results?
> 
> Also please note that I will use the front fan as intake
> side fan as intake
> the rear will be a push/pull H80 configuration so the rear fan will still be an intake.
> 
> I will only have top as exhaust but will install a 2nd 200mm fan there evantually.


I made a mistake over the VGA fan dock/ VGA bracket, you *can* have both of them, but you can't use the side panel air-duct aswell as the VGA bracket.

However I don't see the appeal of using the VGA bracket unless you are using a seriously heavy card or moving the rig.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I made a mistake over the VGA fan dock/ VGA bracket, you *can* have both of them, but you can't use the side panel air-duct aswell as the VGA bracket.
> However I don't see the appeal of using the VGA bracket unless you are using a seriously heavy card or moving the rig.


Hmmmm but i can still use the vga fan dock than?

if i can not use the side panel fan, than no way i would install the vga bracket.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmmm but i can still use the vga fan dock than?
> 
> if i can not use the side panel fan, than no way i would install the vga bracket.


If you use the VGA bracket you can't use the air-duct for the side panel, it's a bit of plastic which guides the air being drawn from the 200mm side fan over the motherboard.

However AFAIK you can take the air duct off the side panel and still use the 200mm side fan, VGA bracket and the VGA fan dock.

This picture should illustrate it:



As you can see it looks like the duct on the side panel will hit the VGA bracket if you try and put the side panel on.


----------



## iARDAs

I totally get it now thank you.

I will best leave the air duct for side panel though as it seems very useful in deed.

I hope i get some temperature degrees with this case over my Aerocool Xpredator.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

you should have a very cool pc for sure with that case. my 922 and 912 cases are not jet black on the interior. i subscribe to the positive case pressure theory. my project evil angel build uses the front 200mm fan for intake and the top 200mm fan for intake and a 120mm fan inside of the 5.25" drive bays also pushing air into the case around the motherboard and a 120mm fan on the bottom of the case to again push more air into the case and a side 200mm fan for further fresh air in and around my twin gtx 570s in sli. the only fans exhausting are my fans which are push pull on the corsair h80. with this setup i can definitely feel alot of air being funneled out the back of the case from the gpus and the rad for my cpu cooler. i have a similar setup on my haf 912 kentsfield server build. front 200mm and top 200mm for both intake and a side 120mm for intake and the only fan exhausting is the rear 120mm case fan. maybe it helps and maybe it doesnt. but it is for sure positive case pressure.


----------



## Sporadic E

Here is my 932 Advanced




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









And here is my son's 912


Es


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Unless you mod the side GPU air duct, it will not fit with the GPU retention arm in the HAF X - and you can always use the GPU fan duct (that comes from the front of the case).


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks good Sporadic E but how come there are no pics of the kids system showing his rig. Man up, grab him by the scruff of his neck and say "son we're gonna take pics of your system today". Yeah I know it's hard to get cooperation but it's something he'll remember long after you're gone.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Looks good Sporadic E but how come there are no pics of the kids system showing his rig. Man up, grab him by the scruff of his neck and say "son we're gonna take pics of your system today". Yeah I know it's hard to get cooperation but it's something he'll remember long after you're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks amigo. I will pop the side cover later and have him snap a few pics of the inards. He had a damn good time helping with the build. I think he is hooked.

Es


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> I think he is hooked.


Both a _good_ thing and a _bad_ thing - depending how you look at it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> Both a _good_ thing and a _bad_ thing - depending how you look at it.


Good as it's the best hobby EVER.

Bad because no doubt you'll be paying for computer stuff for him.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZombieEinstein*
> 
> Both a _good_ thing and a _bad_ thing - depending how you look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good as it's the best hobby EVER.
> 
> Bad because no doubt you'll be paying for computer stuff for him.
Click to expand...

Ahhh but he learns a trade in the Process. Then he should be able to afford his habit.









Heckuvalot more than being into RC/Model building/model trains or one of the other various money pits that he could be involved in.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sporadic E

It helps that Dad is a Network Admin too.

Es


----------



## TDurden80

My HAF X




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## afool

Where did you buy the side window?


----------



## afool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. These are my first 200mm fans. Funny thing is, I have all of this nice equipment, and I don't overclock, and the only game I have played in the past 4 years is BF2, about 2 hours a month. I did get a GTX 480 to play BF3, so I will get use out of it. I just like building nice rigs. Guys my age usually play golf or play with the grandkids, I mess with PCs.
> By the way, I installed the Logisys red LED bars top and bottom in my HAF XM, I got the optional side window, and it looks really cool with a soft red glow.


Where did you buy the side window?


----------



## Ceadderman

Love the window TDurden.









When my OCD doesn't bug me, it's none too shabby indeed.









@afool... It was modded Mate. The wonders you can create when you own a Dremel and have the courage and the know-how.









~Ceadder


----------



## makol

Actually. You can buy that side panel from Frozencpu.


----------



## furmark

didnt like the fan mount on the window so did my own just waiting for braided 24 pin and 2 6 pins and gpu n sound card ;p


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Actually. You can buy that side panel from Frozencpu.


Yes you can but it's NOT the same. look at the trim protecting the edge on his and compaer it to this... 

...which not only doesn't, the plexi is on the exterior of the door. It's quite possible that, that door inspired him. But quite improbable that it's the same door. I did say that I suffer from OCD, I notice those niggling little details.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## TDurden80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Love the window TDurden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my OCD doesn't bug me, it's none too shabby indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @afool... It was modded Mate. The wonders you can create when you own a Dremel and have the courage and the know-how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cheers Ceadder









Sorry what is your comment about regarding OCD I don't quite follow?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afool*
> 
> Where did you buy the side window?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Actually. You can buy that side panel from Frozencpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes you can but it's NOT the same. look at the trim protecting the edge on his and compaer it to this...
> ...which not only doesn't, the plexi is on the exterior of the door. It's quite possible that, that door inspired him. But quite improbable that it's the same door. I did say that I suffer from OCD, I notice those niggling little details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder


If you're asking about my side window, as Ceaddar noticed it's modded. I cut it out with a dremel and fitted 6mm plexi using black rivets so it will never move. The rivets are hidden by U channel moulding.

I was inspired by another HAF X window mod I saw on OCN. I think it makes a huge difference to the look of the case









Oh and the plexi is actually fitted to the inside of the case


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDurden80*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *afool*
> 
> Where did you buy the side window?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Actually. You can buy that side panel from Frozencpu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes you can but it's NOT the same. look at the trim protecting the edge on his and compaer it to this...
> ...which not only doesn't, the plexi is on the exterior of the door. It's quite possible that, that door inspired him. But quite improbable that it's the same door. I did say that I suffer from OCD, I notice those niggling little details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're asking about my side window, as Ceaddar noticed it's modded. I cut it out with a dremel and fitted 6mm plexi using black rivets so it will never move. The rivets are hidden by U channel moulding.
> 
> I was inspired by another HAF X window mod I saw on OCN. I think it makes a huge difference to the look of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the plexi is actually fitted to the inside of the case
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Love the window TDurden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my OCD doesn't bug me, it's none too shabby indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @afool... It was modded Mate. The wonders you can create when you own a Dremel and have the courage and the know-how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry what is your comment about regarding OCD I don't quite follow?
Click to expand...

The window mod is very clean but there is too much material at the lower right corner compared to the upper left corner. It's no big deal but as I said I'm OCD so I notice these things.


















~Ceadder


----------



## TDurden80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The window mod is very clean but there is too much material at the lower right corner compared to the upper left corner. It's no big deal but as I said I'm OCD so I notice these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


LOL I see what you mean now, I actually did that on purpose so that the new window maintains the same profile as the original window.

Damn it I'll be looking at it every day now! Just kidding


----------



## Norse

got myself a HAF 912 Plus, going to be shifting my fileserver into it (6 hard drives currently, expanding to 9 in the coming weeks) just waiting for hard drive clips and PSU extensions to arrive

also mATX looks TINY in the thing


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think.

I will be getting 2 680 Classifieds as well as the new EVGA 1500W psu on the 7th.


----------



## Ceadderman

Looking sharp _REAPER_.









Now hopefully you'll get a bit more time with it, rather than upgrade and then fly out to parts unknown.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Looking sharp _REAPER_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hopefully you'll get a bit more time with it, rather than upgrade and then fly out to parts unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Guess where I am at now... I will give you a guess LOL I got a good 30 day break though


----------



## TDurden80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> I will be getting 2 680 Classifieds as well as the new EVGA 1500W psu on the 7th.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that is so clean, I love what you did with the cover panel. It's looking very nice Reaper, top effort mate


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Looking sharp _REAPER_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hopefully you'll get a bit more time with it, rather than upgrade and then fly out to parts unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where I am at now... I will give you a guess LOL I got a good 30 day break though
Click to expand...

Seems to me that you're more Government Yo Yo than PC Enthusiast lately _REAP_.









Still your system is coming along nicely.







:

~Ceadder


----------



## Krazee

Anyone with a HAF X connect the front I/O Panel USB 3.0 to the new boards??


----------



## Delphiwizard

Yeah i requested a usb 3 cable from coolermaster holland last year and recieved it.


----------



## willem445

This is my old main rig. HAF 922








I just recently stripped it and am in the process of moving everything in to a sliverstone rv01


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willem445*
> 
> This is my old main rig. HAF 922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently stripped it and am in the process of moving everything in to a sliverstone rv01
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a custom mad Rad box or did you find one in the exact base dimensions as the case? Looks awesome.









Helluva 922 build.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

What is the best way to clean a HAF-X, and to reduce the intake of dust? Thank you.


----------



## willem445

Thanks man! I built the pedestal using 1 in tube metal, sheet metal, arc welder, and blow torch. I wanted to practice welding and make my case look sick at the same time so thats what i did. lol


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Yeah i requested a usb 3 cable from coolermaster holland last year and recieved it.


But I won mine from cooler master/Mass Luminosity


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the best way to clean a HAF-X, and to reduce the intake of dust? Thank you.


I think the best way to reduce the intake of dust is to have filters. It comes with filters but I think that DEMCiFlex are the best for the HAF series cases. Since the cases are steel, you just slap em on to fit the grillwork and keep em clean as necessary.

As far as cleaning it? A good soft bristle paintbrush and a source of air is the best way of cleaning it.









I would also schedule dust maintenance to be at the beginning and end of the 3 dry seasons, skipping Winter. It's what I try to do anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Yeah i requested a usb 3 cable from coolermaster holland last year and recieved it.


I've got the original version of the HAF X that has the USB3 front panel connectors which you have to plug into the back I/O ports of your Motherboard to get USB3 on the front panel. Are you saying that you can get a cable that coverts it so that you can plug the front panel USB3 ports to your MB's USB3 header? If so, how does it work exactly?


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> I've got the original version of the HAF X that has the USB3 front panel connectors which you have to plug into the back I/O ports of your Motherboard to get USB3 on the front panel. Are you saying that you can get a cable that coverts it so that you can plug the front panel USB3 ports to your MB's USB3 header? If so, how does it work exactly?


this will work for that. Just hide the bracket, or remove it .
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186177


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the best way to clean a HAF-X, and to reduce the intake of dust? Thank you.


I would say the first thing is to have the case off the floor.I got mine on top of my desk so it gets less dusty.Also I don't have fan filters at all because they reduce airflow and get dirty quite easily.

Another thing you can do is to switch all intake fans that have filters to exhaust and vise-versa,in this way the dust filters won't get that dirty.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> I've got the original version of the HAF X that has the USB3 front panel connectors which you have to plug into the back I/O ports of your Motherboard to get USB3 on the front panel. Are you saying that you can get a cable that coverts it so that you can plug the front panel USB3 ports to your MB's USB3 header? If so, how does it work exactly?


I bought my cm haf-x case together with my sandy bridge hardware, which were the first motherboards that had internal headers for usb 3.
It worked but i had to loop the cables back to the back like you have because the haf -x did not include internal header connectors so i checked the coolermaster forum USA.

It took a long time but finally CM said there were cables available and they sent them to the USA customers(upon proof of purchase of the case); because i am in europe i had to request it from Holland; i contacted CM in Holland and after some waiting they finally sent me the cable , free of charge, which is pretty nice, good service after all.

I have no idea if they have those cables included default by now in the new cases, or in which country you live but i would advise to contact the nearest coolermaster office to see if you can recieve such cable(might not be free, might be, i have no idea)

Url to the coolermaster forum discussion: http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=14581

I think i recieved the cable in the summer of 2011.

*edit* this is the cable u need i think
http://www.cmstore.eu/others/cables/usb-3-0-ext-to-int/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I would say the first thing is to have the case off the floor.I got mine on top of my desk so it gets less dusty.Also I don't have fan filters at all because they reduce airflow and get dirty quite easily.
> Another thing you can do is to switch all intake fans that have filters to exhaust and vise-versa,in this way the dust filters won't get that dirty.


That would _increase_ the amount of dust in the system...

And what the hell good are dust filters if you put them on exhaust? They aren't stopping any dust that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the best way to clean a HAF-X, and to reduce the intake of dust? Thank you.


1: Can of air.

2: Positive pressure. Mess with the fans until you have more intake CFM then exhaust.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just clean your PC once a month if your home....


----------



## halcyon-twin

air compressor, 35psi, held about 2 feet away from your open case.


----------



## Krazee

Well I sent an email to cooler master to see if they can help me with the usb 3.0 i/o panel cable.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Well I sent an email to cooler master to see if they can help me with the usb 3.0 i/o panel cable.


What are you trying to do? Just hook it up?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> What are you trying to do? Just hook it up?


Get the cable for USB 3.0 headers for MOBO. I know you can request it on their site but you have provide an invoice. I won my case through Mass Luminosity/Cooler Master. If you Google my name and Cooler Master it comes up that I won the case


----------



## hesho

so..... while i was thinking of going through the entire thread... i think it might be just faster to ask..

anyone use any 5.25 > 3.5 brackets or anything? I want to add more HDs to the system but i have no room so i was thinking of buying just a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter. I got a bit worried about the adapter though because i have a 120mm fan in the front of the case so i was worried that it would not fit then.

While looking for that.. i saw some some cages that can be used as well.

I looked at Thermaltake iCage, Silverstone CFP52B and Cooler Master Aluminum 4-in-3. Does anyone have these in their HAF 932? How does it look? Also... is there anyway to maintain having a fan filter in the front if i bought one of these? That is rather critical because my room is rather dusty (i vacuum every week and there is always dust on the filters) and i don't want to have any intake fan without a filter.

Or should i just look at getting an individual adapter and use that? Would those individual adapter require me to take off the front "plate" thing behind the mesh?

any suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## richie_2010

the adapter shouldnt affect the fan as its only as long as the hdd itself. does your case have the hotswap bays and are you using them. put the drives in them if you do


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> so..... while i was thinking of going through the entire thread... i think it might be just faster to ask..
> anyone use any 5.25 > 3.5 brackets or anything? I want to add more HDs to the system but i have no room so i was thinking of buying just a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter. I got a bit worried about the adapter though because i have a 120mm fan in the front of the case so i was worried that it would not fit then.
> While looking for that.. i saw some some cages that can be used as well.
> I looked at Thermaltake iCage, Silverstone CFP52B and Cooler Master Aluminum 4-in-3. Does anyone have these in their HAF 932? How does it look? Also... is there anyway to maintain having a fan filter in the front if i bought one of these? That is rather critical because my room is rather dusty (i vacuum every week and there is always dust on the filters) and i don't want to have any intake fan without a filter.
> Or should i just look at getting an individual adapter and use that? Would those individual adapter require me to take off the front "plate" thing behind the mesh?
> any suggestions is greatly appreciated.


I used to have the coolermaster cage on haf 932 and it looked great


----------



## Krazee

Hmm got a response from cooler master to send in a request for the cable.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I used to have the coolermaster cage on haf 932 and it looked great


what did u do about a dust filter though? i was going to get the 4 in 3 but when i looked at pics for it in a haf... there is no place to put one...


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> what did u do about a dust filter though? i was going to get the 4 in 3 but when i looked at pics for it in a haf... there is no place to put one...


I removed it







It gets dusty after some days and it wasn't practical to clean it.You can remove it and use a blower to clean it inside









Do you guys know a cheaper alternative for this?Not necesarily with a hot swap pcb,I just want to install the hdds from the front.I can build the pcb on my own....

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-214-LL


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> so..... while i was thinking of going through the entire thread... i think it might be just faster to ask..
> anyone use any 5.25 > 3.5 brackets or anything? I want to add more HDs to the system but i have no room so i was thinking of buying just a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter. I got a bit worried about the adapter though because i have a 120mm fan in the front of the case so i was worried that it would not fit then.
> While looking for that.. i saw some some cages that can be used as well.
> I looked at Thermaltake iCage, Silverstone CFP52B and Cooler Master Aluminum 4-in-3. Does anyone have these in their HAF 932? How does it look? Also... is there anyway to maintain having a fan filter in the front if i bought one of these? That is rather critical because my room is rather dusty (i vacuum every week and there is always dust on the filters) and i don't want to have any intake fan without a filter.
> Or should i just look at getting an individual adapter and use that? Would those individual adapter require me to take off the front "plate" thing behind the mesh?
> any suggestions is greatly appreciated.


I used to use the Coolermaster 4 in 3- it wasn't that good, not where cooling the HDDs is involved, but rather in:

1) It's design is badly thought out vis a vis getting at your fan & fan filter to clean it etc, you have to drag out the whole thing and then grab a phillips head screw driver, then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, you get the picture








2) Noise. Noise and more noise-bad vibration problem-so you spend all that money wccing your rig, aiming at performance and silence, and this thing comes along and messes up things on the aural front-the HDDs vibrations are unbearable.

I am now using this :http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=328&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=148&g=f

Talk about night and day when it comes to performance in all areas, when compared to the Coolermaster 4 in 3 -nuff said!

Finally, in the interest of fairness, they both look very good-i have a HAF 922, its up to you which is more aesthetically pleasing really.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> I used to use the Coolermaster 4 in 3- it wasn't that good, not where cooling the HDDs is involved, but rather in:
> 1) It's design is badly thought out vis a vis getting at your fan & fan filter to clean it etc, you have to drag out the whole thing and then grab a phillips head screw driver, then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, you get the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Noise. Noise and more noise-bad vibration problem-so you spend all that money wccing your rig, aiming at performance and silence, and this thing comes along and messes up things on the aural front-the HDDs vibrations are unbearable.
> I am now using this :http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=328&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=148&g=f
> Talk about night and day when it comes to performance in all areas, when compared to the Coolermaster 4 in 3 -nuff said!
> Finally, in the interest of fairness, they both look very good-i have a HAF 922, its up to you which is more aesthetically pleasing really.


well.. guess i won't get the coolermaster 4 in 3 then lol. The product u linked is the kind of product i am looking for. Now the problem is.. finding a place to buy one lol. I should mention... i do not care if the bay is hotswappable or not. I just want it to hold the HDs there while having a intake fan with the ability to put a filter there.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> well.. guess i won't get the coolermaster 4 in 3 then lol. The product u linked is the kind of product i am looking for. Now the problem is.. finding a place to buy one lol. I should mention... i do not care if the bay is hotswappable or not. I just want it to hold the HDs there while having a intake fan with the ability to put a filter there.


TryAmazon uk (thats where i got mine from -cheaper) or Kustom Pc (they are in Scotland)

Kustom pc :http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3975.html

and two other links for Kustom Pc with similar options :

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000003.pl?TB=A&GB=&SS=lian%20li&PR=-1&PG=&REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kustompcs.co.uk%2f&PN=4

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000003.pl?TB=A&GB=&SS=lian%20li&PR=-1&PG=&REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kustompcs.co.uk%2f&PN=3

This is who i bought mine from on Amazon :http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lian-Li-EX-332B-Festplattenk%C3%83%C2%A4fig-schwarz/dp/B002LBQ47Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346867403&sr=8-1

Hope this helps


----------



## Ceadderman

When I get serious about removing my HDD cage I'll be using these to stuff 2 HDD into 2 5.25 slots.



I'll probably stuff a Koolance water block between them and go fanless as well. If I don't add these I'll be using a fanless cooler like this...



But at $30 each before shipping I'll probably just go with the water cooling option which is more of a dust free alternative for me. I can remove the front 200 altogether.









~Ceadder


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> I'll tell you a secret, I'm planning on installing a white cold cathode, my theme will be red and black also, but the white light just makes it look amazing in my opinion:
> I think this guy is from the forum, but just look at that thing of beauty, all black and red, and a hint of white light from the bottom, although I'd pass on the cathode he installed in the front because the light is spilling to the front fan bay, which I think should stay red.


Hey! That's mine


----------



## kkorky

Question to all out there: what would you say is the most commonly used size when it comes to tubing & fittings?
This is not a wind up, i am really interested in finding out.
Thanks in advance for all your replies









UPDATE:Ive started a poll-please refer to that instead-thanks









Poll:http://www.overclock.net/t/1302668/most-commonly-used-fittings-tubing-size-is


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Question to all out there: what would you say is the most commonly used size when it comes to tubing & fittings?
> This is not a wind up, i am really interested in finding out.
> Thanks in advance for all your replies


Around OCN? Probably 1/2"x3/4".

Not because it's better(both have the same flow pressure) but because it's more to do with which looks better to the eye. I have it and I can't even imagine running anything smaller and liking the aesthetics.









~Ceadder


----------



## OverClocker55

Built my brother who is 17 a pc using the Nvidia HAF X. Old parts and left over stuff from my old builds. He will hopefully join OCN


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> TryAmazon uk (thats where i got mine from -cheaper) or Kustom Pc (they are in Scotland)
> Kustom pc :http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3975.html
> and two other links for Kustom Pc with similar options :
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000003.pl?TB=A&GB=&SS=lian%20li&PR=-1&PG=&REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kustompcs.co.uk%2f&PN=4
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000003.pl?TB=A&GB=&SS=lian%20li&PR=-1&PG=&REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kustompcs.co.uk%2f&PN=3
> This is who i bought mine from on Amazon :http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lian-Li-EX-332B-Festplattenk%C3%83%C2%A4fig-schwarz/dp/B002LBQ47Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346867403&sr=8-1
> Hope this helps


thanks, but i am in canada. Haven't found a single canadian seller that will ship. The 2 places i found that have it in stock charge ridiculous shipping rates. Sigh









Kinda curious, you think a LIAN-LI EX-36B1 Internal HDD Cage would work?

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=557&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=12&g=f

Thanks.

P.S. the one thing i look at these though... isn't it a huge pain to get the filters OUT? doesn't look like the front face place comes off so it would make it really difficult to get to the filter...


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> thanks, but i am in canada. Haven't found a single canadian seller that will ship. The 2 places i found that have it in stock charge ridiculous shipping rates. Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda curious, you think a LIAN-LI EX-36B1 Internal HDD Cage would work?
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=557&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=12&g=f
> Thanks.
> P.S. the one thing i look at these though... isn't it a huge pain to get the filters OUT? doesn't look like the front face place comes off so it would make it really difficult to get to the filter...


The dimensions are more or less the same, so i wouldn't foresee any problems with the fit, as for the fan and filter, remember something, all hdd cages need to be pulled out a bit to access the fan and or it's filter. The good thing about the Lian Li cages is that they only need to be dragged out very little, so you won't have to disconnect your power and sata cables, unlike the Coolermaster which had to be fully dragged out to be cleaned.

Thew model you have linked seems quite simple to remove the filter/fan, imo i wouldn't worry about it.

What i do not like about your possible choice is the poor hdd anti vibration mounting, it does not seem to be much better than the Coolermaster in that area, slightly better, but not enough to ring home about.

On the other hand, check out these links:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=031700 (Canada)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26578 (US)

http://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Anti-Vibration-Internal-EX-332B/dp/B002LBQ47Y (Amazon US)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10873/cpa-374/Lian_Li_EX-332_Internal_Hard_Drive_Rack_Mount_Kit_-_Black_EX-332B.html (US)

I have ordered products from the US and some of the shipping rates were not that bad, i suggest that you contact the dealers and see what can be worked out-if you don't ask you'll never get









Finally check out this EBay dealer-many times E bay sellers do great deals on shipping if asked. :Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EX-332B-Lian-Li-EX-332B-Storage-drive-cage-2-5-3-/280758617641

Hope this has helped-good luck in your search.


----------



## Peiler

Guys I am looking for a HAF - X PSU Cover. I was looking in the EU store and USA and they are all out of stock.

Does anyone of you know any eshops that may have that part? Or if anyone has one and don't need it, we can arrange something.

Thanks


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> The dimensions are more or less the same, so i wouldn't foresee any problems with the fit, as for the fan and filter, remember something, all hdd cages need to be pulled out a bit to access the fan and or it's filter. The good thing about the Lian Li cages is that they only need to be dragged out very little, so you won't have to disconnect your power and sata cables, unlike the Coolermaster which had to be fully dragged out to be cleaned.
> Thew model you have linked seems quite simple to remove the filter/fan, imo i wouldn't worry about it.
> What i do not like about your possible choice is the poor hdd anti vibration mounting, it does not seem to be much better than the Coolermaster in that area, slightly better, but not enough to ring home about.
> On the other hand, check out these links:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=031700 (Canada)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26578 (US)
> http://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Anti-Vibration-Internal-EX-332B/dp/B002LBQ47Y (Amazon US)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10873/cpa-374/Lian_Li_EX-332_Internal_Hard_Drive_Rack_Mount_Kit_-_Black_EX-332B.html (US)
> I have ordered products from the US and some of the shipping rates were not that bad, i suggest that you contact the dealers and see what can be worked out-if you don't ask you'll never get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally check out this EBay dealer-many times E bay sellers do great deals on shipping if asked. :Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EX-332B-Lian-Li-EX-332B-Storage-drive-cage-2-5-3-/280758617641
> Hope this has helped-good luck in your search.


im having similiar problems with my fileserver, most of the 5 in 3 or 4 in 3 bays are either very expensive or well......crap and im running out of/have run out of space for drives (7 drive so far, another 4 to be installed in a week or two) and im resistant to making a custom case


----------



## blue-cat

Hey guys, I'm considering ditching the watercooling and switching from my 932 to a 912... Am I mad? Would I be able to get decent QUIET cooling in a 912?
Also, would I be able to sell the 932 and water cooling for a decent price considering the white/orange paint job (on radiator too!) and the scratches?

Do you haf 912 ers attempt watercooling?

Pictures of my build in my album latest at the end.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209

Latest photos
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209/sort/display_order/page/160


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peiler*
> 
> Guys I am looking for a HAF - X PSU Cover. I was looking in the EU store and USA and they are all out of stock.
> Does anyone of you know any eshops that may have that part? Or if anyone has one and don't need it, we can arrange something.
> Thanks


Hi, first of all i suggest you go back here: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/ and contact them (also do the same with the EU store), and ask them, if they will be re stocking, if so, then offer to pay a deposit so they will keep one for you-the US store says, 'not currently in stock-check back later' they didn't say discontinued









Also:

http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/ban-leong-ecustomer-service-center-169/haf-x-spare-parts-3873366.html Read this thread and try to contact the guy-ok its not the US or Europe, but if you want one that bad you may have to pull out all the stops.

What about making one, or having one made, i'm 100% sure that the cost would be minimal.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> im having similiar problems with my fileserver, most of the 5 in 3 or 4 in 3 bays are either very expensive or well......crap and im running out of/have run out of space for drives (7 drive so far, another 4 to be installed in a week or two) and im resistant to making a custom case


At the risk of stating the obvious, i would suggest that you buy larger HDDs or invest in some SSDs -yes i know SSDs are a bit expensive, but their prices are steadily dropping, and also, never underestimate the value of haggling with a seller, contact them and try to haggle with them, the larger the order, the more they would be willing to knock off the price.

You could also go the route of External HDDs but, im willing to bet that you don't want to do that-using HDD cages will give you the ability to use up to 8 HDDS if you use them in your drive bays.

I too have a similar problem albeit smaller, i need to get rid of my 4 HDDs, so i can place my water pump in the drive bay, my solution is 1x 200+gb SSD and 1x 2 tb HDD.

In closing, i am of the opinion that even if you invest in a larger case, that too would eventually get quickly filled up with your HDDs, so i would seriously start looking at larger volume HDDs coupled with SSDs, or just plain SSDs

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## halcyon-twin

I have yet to understand that unless you are running RAID why you would need an army of HDD's. I'm running 4 HDD's (RAID 1+0) and two SSD's: Boot and PS Cache. I don't see why a huge amount of small ones would be beneficial.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering ditching the watercooling and switching from my 932 to a 912... Am I mad? Would I be able to get decent QUIET cooling in a 912?
> Also, would I be able to sell the 932 and water cooling for a decent price considering the white/orange paint job (on radiator too!) and the scratches?
> Do you haf 912 ers attempt watercooling?
> Pictures of my build in my album latest at the end.
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209
> Latest photos
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209/sort/display_order/page/160


Air cooling has come on leaps and bounds nowadays, ofc you could have a quiet system (relatively speaking when compared to water cooling), where you may encounter noise problems is with your gpu fan-that having been said, it also depends on, what you use your rig for. If you decide to revert back to air cooling, the list of what is available out there is far too large to be mentioned here.

If your pc is running under load often, you will need more cooling, more cooling= more noise (even more so with air cooling), if you want to use your pc for movies,surfing the web, and the occasional game, then water cooling is not really necessary.

If you do plan to sell your rig, i would also suggest that you sell it as individual parts, you will make more money that way, and it will be easier to find buyers for for individual parts as opposed to a buyer for the whole rig (its a cash flow issue thats quite logical actually, not to mention that people are always looking for parts for their PCs, rather than a whole rig)


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> I have yet to understand that unless you are running RAID why you would need an army of HDD's. I'm running 4 HDD's (RAID 1+0) and two SSD's: Boot and PS Cache. I don't see why a huge amount of small ones would be beneficial.


What you see and i see may be different in all forms my friend-each to their own. If he/she wants a bunch of HDDs then so be it









What i would humbly suggest is that you pm the person in question and impart of your RAID knowledge, that way you would be helping them out


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> I have yet to understand that unless you are running RAID why you would need an army of HDD's. I'm running 4 HDD's (RAID 1+0) and two SSD's: Boot and PS Cache. I don't see why a huge amount of small ones would be beneficial.


all my anime........


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I would say the first thing is to have the case off the floor.I got mine on top of my desk so it gets less dusty.Also I don't have fan filters at all because they reduce airflow and get dirty quite easily.
> Another thing you can do is to switch all intake fans that have filters to exhaust and vise-versa,in this way the dust filters won't get that dirty.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That would _increase_ the amount of dust in the system...
> And what the hell good are dust filters if you put them on exhaust? They aren't stopping any dust that way.
> 1: Can of air.
> 2: Positive pressure. Mess with the fans until you have more intake CFM then exhaust.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Just clean your PC once a month if your home....


I never thought of that? wow.....i think you're onto something here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> air compressor, 35psi, held about 2 feet away from your open case.


Thank you all. Rep.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> I have yet to understand that unless you are running RAID why you would need an army of HDD's. I'm running 4 HDD's (RAID 1+0) and two SSD's: Boot and PS Cache. I don't see why a huge amount of small ones would be beneficial.


i have a huge amount of data and i am currently using 4x2TB (Raid 5), 2x3TB Raid 0 (Backup for the raid 5's important files) and soon to be a second 4x2TB Raid 5 as i am starting to backup my fathers DVD collection


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I never thought of that? wow.....i think you're onto something here.
> Thank you all. Rep.


Been a long couple days here in Afghanistan.. sorry for stating the obvious A + B = C for me always either it is the OCD or the Marine corps that has made me that way


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Been a long couple days here in Afghanistan.. sorry for stating the obvious A + B = C for me always either it is the OCD or the Marine corps that has made me that way


Well, you got some rep for your answer so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> The dimensions are more or less the same, so i wouldn't foresee any problems with the fit, as for the fan and filter, remember something, all hdd cages need to be pulled out a bit to access the fan and or it's filter. The good thing about the Lian Li cages is that they only need to be dragged out very little, so you won't have to disconnect your power and sata cables, unlike the Coolermaster which had to be fully dragged out to be cleaned.
> Thew model you have linked seems quite simple to remove the filter/fan, imo i wouldn't worry about it.
> What i do not like about your possible choice is the poor hdd anti vibration mounting, it does not seem to be much better than the Coolermaster in that area, slightly better, but not enough to ring home about.
> On the other hand, check out these links:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=031700 (Canada)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26578 (US)
> http://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Anti-Vibration-Internal-EX-332B/dp/B002LBQ47Y (Amazon US)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10873/cpa-374/Lian_Li_EX-332_Internal_Hard_Drive_Rack_Mount_Kit_-_Black_EX-332B.html (US)
> I have ordered products from the US and some of the shipping rates were not that bad, i suggest that you contact the dealers and see what can be worked out-if you don't ask you'll never get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally check out this EBay dealer-many times E bay sellers do great deals on shipping if asked. :Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EX-332B-Lian-Li-EX-332B-Storage-drive-cage-2-5-3-/280758617641
> Hope this has helped-good luck in your search.


thanks... but the shipping totally kills anything.

Canada computers is the best option but i called them and they said they do not ship special order items so i can't do that.

The 2 american sites (performance PCS and frozen cpu) charge crazy shipping rates. (37 and 32). I'll have to look into amazon us though. I always thought they don't ship to canadian addresses. Ebay is ebay, hit or miss. I'm hoping for a hit though.

It's just too bad though, i was hoping to pay a max of 50 after tax/shipping but that looks impossible.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Hey! That's mine


Dude, I hope you won't get all 'law suit Apple' on me 'cause my rig is gonna look exactly like yours in a couple of weeks









Seriously, beautiful 912 man


----------



## omricn

Well guys, I've just ordered the last of my new rig parts, and they're on their way. wanted to post my shopping list for you to comment about:

*CASE*: CoolerMaster HAF 912 advanced
*CPU*: Intel I5 3570k 3.4Ghz
*PSU*: Seasonic M12II 620w 80plus bronze Modular
*MOBO*: Asus P8Z77-M PRO
*MEM*: G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
*GPU*: MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC
*SSD*: Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD Sata III (checked for serial number to ensure post recall production item..)
*CPU COOLER*: Corsair Air Series A70
*GAMING MOUSE*: Roccat Kova + Performance Gaming mouse

Already owned:
-Microsoft wireless keyboard 3000 v2.0
-Samsung p2370 23"
-crappy 2.1 speakers that get the job done

Also bought myself a Corsair Flash Voyager Slider USB 3.0 16GB USB Drive, as if the above wasn't enough..
Money gone, Time for fun!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering ditching the watercooling and switching from my 932 to a 912... Am I mad? Would I be able to get decent QUIET cooling in a 912?
> Also, would I be able to sell the 932 and water cooling for a decent price considering the white/orange paint job (on radiator too!) and the scratches?
> 
> Do you haf 912 ers attempt watercooling?
> 
> Pictures of my build in my album latest at the end.
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209
> 
> Latest photos
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209/sort/display_order/page/160


Yes you are Mad. But that's okay cause you're looking at getting another HAF. Still, I would stick with the 932. But if you want to go 912, there are people here that have water cooled their 912.









~Ceadder


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Well guys, I've just ordered the last of my new rig parts, and they're on their way. wanted to post my shopping list for you to comment about:
> *CASE*: CoolerMaster HAF 912 advanced
> *CPU*: Intel I5 3570k 3.4Ghz
> *PSU*: Seasonic M12II 620w 80plus bronze Modular
> *MOBO*: Asus P8Z77-M PRO
> *MEM*: G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
> *GPU*: MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC
> *SSD*: Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD Sata III (checked for serial number to ensure post recall production item..)
> *CPU COOLER*: Corsair Air Series A70
> *GAMING MOUSE*: Roccat Kova + Performance Gaming mouse
> Already owned:
> -Microsoft wireless keyboard 3000 v2.0
> -Samsung p2370 23"
> -crappy 2.1 speakers that get the job done
> Also bought myself a Corsair Flash Voyager Slider USB 3.0 16GB USB Drive, as if the above wasn't enough..
> Money gone, Time for fun!


For CPU cooler, do you mean Corsair H-70: http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooling-kits/hydro-series-water-cooling-cpu-cooler/hydro-series-h70-core-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html

If so, you might want to consider spending the small difference to get the H-80 as it has a better rad and comes with push/pull fans right out of the box


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering ditching the watercooling and switching from my 932 to a 912... Am I mad? Would I be able to get decent QUIET cooling in a 912?
> Also, would I be able to sell the 932 and water cooling for a decent price considering the white/orange paint job (on radiator too!) and the scratches?
> *Do you haf 912 ers attempt watercooling?*
> Pictures of my build in my album latest at the end.
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209
> Latest photos
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/37209/sort/display_order/page/160


Yes, they do. You can fit an H80 or 1-2 120mm rads (maybe even a 240mm if you remove the cage) no problem.

EDIT: The above all being internal.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> For CPU cooler, do you mean Corsair H-70: http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooling-kits/hydro-series-water-cooling-cpu-cooler/hydro-series-h70-core-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
> If so, you might want to consider spending the small difference to get the H-80 as it has a better rad and comes with push/pull fans right out of the box


Actually no, I meant the A-70:
http://www.corsair.com/air-series-a70.html
as the H series is next to impossible to fit *into* the Haf 912 advanced, so I went for the next best thing, very good reviews on the A-70.
By the way, the H in the corsair H series stands for 'hydro', the A in the A series stands for 'air'


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> For CPU cooler, do you mean Corsair H-70: http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooling-kits/hydro-series-water-cooling-cpu-cooler/hydro-series-h70-core-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
> If so, you might want to consider spending the small difference to get the H-80 as it has a better rad and comes with push/pull fans right out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, I meant the A-70:
> http://www.corsair.com/air-series-a70.html
> as the *H series is next to impossible to fit into the Haf 912 advanced*, so I went for the next best thing, very good reviews on the A-70.
> By the way, the H in the corsair H series stands for 'hydro', the A in the A series stands for 'air'
Click to expand...

Your statement is fail. It is not next to impossible. You can fit it in the back at the Exhaust grill. Or you can fit it in the top in place of a 200 that can be placed in the front of the 912. Now had you said...

"It is nearly impossible to mount the H(x) cooler and retain the use of the 200mm fan in the top..."

That would be a true statement. Still you could mount it on the 5.25 cage using brackets that just require a couple screws to affix them to the cage. So again still not damned near impossible.









~Ceadder


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Actually no, I meant the A-70:
> http://www.corsair.com/air-series-a70.html
> as the H series is next to impossible to fit *into* the Haf 912 advanced, so I went for the next best thing, very good reviews on the A-70.
> By the way, the H in the corsair H series stands for 'hydro', the A in the A series stands for 'air'


Got it. I wasn't familiar with the A-70 and didn't see it listed on the Corsair site - in fact without the link you sent, I couldn't navigate to it from their site.

Also, I know the H & A are for Hydro and Air - I had thought your original post meant to be H instead of A.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Here is my HAF XM 922 with 4 200mm fans. And yes that is a Noctua D-14 and I can still put a 200mm fan on the side panel too. My pc under full stress test doesnt get about 45c!
> 
> 
> Note sorry for the Meh fuzzy pics took them with my dirty old Iphone.


Better quality pics to show I have a XM case.


----------



## MrPete1985

Just got a HAF XM today spent about 3 hours moving my system into the new case, upgraded from a Cooler Master Centurion 5


















Just need to get some black SATA cables, I forgot to put my PCI Wi-Fi card back in at first, all good now though. I also ordered a header adapter because my motherboard does not support USB 3.0, still waiting for the adapter.

My case is sitting on carpet so that's why I oriented the PSU how I did.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Your statement is fail. It is not next to impossible. You can fit it in the back at the Exhaust grill. Or you can fit it in the top in place of a 200 that can be placed in the front of the 912. Now had you said...
> "It is nearly impossible to mount the H(x) cooler and retain the use of the 200mm fan in the top..."
> That would be a true statement. Still you could mount it on the 5.25 cage using brackets that just require a couple screws to affix them to the cage. So again still not damned near impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You are 110% correct my friend, I didn't explain myself correctly, and we already had this discussion







, I simply don't want to replace my 200mm upper fan, and don't want to mount the fan+rad in the front bay as I want to install a fan controller there in the future.
Other than that, I'm ok with the A-70, it was half the price of the H-80 and it's supposed to be awesome, a friend of mine has it and he highly recommended it.


----------



## _REAPER_

I just ordered some new toys for my December RR..

2 EVGA 680 Classifieds (thinking about getting a 3rd one for the HELL of it)
1 EVGA 1500W PSU

My Brother will receive
2 EVGA 580 CLassifieds
1 Silverstone Strider 1500W PSU

LOL damn deployment keeping me from my PC...


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just ordered some new toys for my December RR..
> 2 EVGA 680 Classifieds (thinking about getting a 3rd one for the HELL of it)
> 1 EVGA 1500W PSU
> My Brother will receive
> 2 EVGA 580 CLassifieds
> 1 Silverstone Strider 1500W PSU
> LOL damn deployment keeping me from my PC...


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just ordered some new toys for my December RR..
> 2 EVGA 680 Classifieds (thinking about getting a 3rd one for the HELL of it)
> 1 EVGA 1500W PSU
> My Brother will receive
> 2 EVGA 580 CLassifieds
> 1 Silverstone Strider 1500W PSU
> LOL damn deployment keeping me from my PC...


Damn.. wish the IDF payed us like uncle sam does.. happy for you dude, and take care of yourself over there


----------



## DarkHollow

I need to sell my HAF X its unused and a bit chopped up now. I was going to go make a post here but I need more rep so it looks like I will get the case together take some picture and list it over at [H]. Looks like I wont be part of the club soon lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just ordered some new toys for my December RR..
> 
> 2 EVGA 680 Classifieds (thinking about getting a 3rd one for the HELL of it)
> 1 EVGA 1500W PSU
> 
> My Brother will receive
> 2 EVGA 580 CLassifieds
> 1 Silverstone Strider 1500W PSU
> 
> LOL damn deployment keeping me from my PC...


I'm expecting the Borderlands 2 coupon







Thanks


----------



## _REAPER_

I will not use the borderlands 2 coupon I should do some kind of give away... =) the only issue is sending it from Afghanistan.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will not use the borderlands 2 coupon I should do some kind of give away... =) the only issue is sending it from Afghanistan.


Just PM the code to the winner.
If you do a give away thread, I will be sure to join







I am a huge fan of borderlands.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I would join... I got BL 1 GOTY for $5 on steam, and I would like to play this too.


----------



## _REAPER_

How do I go about setting this up when they get here someone PM me I will put both of them up on a thread.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Umm... Not sure what you are asking. You make a thread for the contest or whatever it is, and then send the Steam codes via PM to the winners. That way, they don't get revealed to everyone else.

If I misunderstood you, I was not trying to insult your intelligence.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will not use the borderlands 2 coupon I should do some kind of give away... =) the only issue is sending it from Afghanistan.


Dibs on the BL2 Coupon _Reaper_ !!!









~Ceadder


----------



## Krazee

I'm in for the BL2 coupon!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPete1985*
> 
> Just got a HAF XM today spent about 3 hours moving my system into the new case, upgraded from a Cooler Master Centurion 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to get some black SATA cables, I forgot to put my PCI Wi-Fi card back in at first, all good now though. I also ordered a header adapter because my motherboard does not support USB 3.0, still waiting for the adapter.
> My case is sitting on carpet so that's why I oriented the PSU how I did.


A few tips:

Whatever that bottom-left of the motherboard thing is, I'm guessing audio, run it through that grommet in the MB next to it.

USB/FireWire/Front Panel: run it through the same grommet the PSU cables go through, and up through the plastic thing.

GPU power could be routed through the 24-pin's grommet, rolled over the top of the back plate, and pulled tighter, zip-tied in back.

Top fan: there's a hole to route it through so it's behind the MB tray. It's a silent 200m fan, it can be off molex, or at least routed through the grommet the 24-pin is coming out of. Same with the 140mm on the back.

Front CD/Xdock: Cables could be pulled a bit tighter and tied off behind the cage

The HAF XM is a dream for cable management, a few small changes can change it from messy looking, to clean:


----------



## _REAPER_

I will ensure I post on this forum when I get the BL2 Coupons and when they are up for grabs.


----------



## omricn

Guys I need you help, I'm afraid I'm going to have a problem with my build even before I started building it..
My main concern is that my corsair A-70 will not fit due to my mem sticks, these are the components:

MOBO: asus P8Z77-M PRO


MEM: G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz


CPU COOLER: Corsair Air Series A70


Please advise...


----------



## Dt_Freak1

i have those same exact ram modules, and they fit perfectly under a cooler master v6 gt cpu cooler. my educated guess says they will fit perfectly under that corsair unit


----------



## nismofreak

Also, are you able to adjust the height of the cooler fan that's on top of the memory modules?


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> i have those same exact ram modules, and they fit perfectly under a cooler master v6 gt cpu cooler. my educated guess says they will fit perfectly under that corsair unit


Thank's Dt_Freak1, that calms me a bit..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Also, are you able to adjust the height of the cooler fan that's on top of the memory modules?


No.. the fans have a frame which fits snugly onto the fins themselves, so it cannot be adjusted


----------



## Dt_Freak1

that sounds alot like the cooler master v6gt. heres a linky to it
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6668


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A few tips:
> Whatever that bottom-left of the motherboard thing is, I'm guessing audio, run it through that grommet in the MB next to it.
> USB/FireWire/Front Panel: run it through the same grommet the PSU cables go through, and up through the plastic thing.
> GPU power could be routed through the 24-pin's grommet, rolled over the top of the back plate, and pulled tighter, zip-tied in back.
> Top fan: there's a hole to route it through so it's behind the MB tray. It's a silent 200m fan, it can be off molex, or at least routed through the grommet the 24-pin is coming out of. Same with the 140mm on the back.
> Front CD/Xdock: Cables could be pulled a bit tighter and tied off behind the cage
> The HAF XM is a dream for cable management, a few small changes can change it from messy looking, to clean:


That is very nice cable management.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssnataku*
> 
> That is very nice cable management.


Thanks.


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thanks.


No problem.


----------



## Krazee

Just spent the last 3 hours installing my internal usb 3.0 cable to the I/O panel USB 3.0, re-doing the power cable sleeving, and re-doing the wire management. The more and more I look at this case the more I LOVE IT!


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> that sounds alot like the cooler master v6gt. heres a linky to it
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6668


Yeh that's a really *really* nice cooler, but unfortunately its more than double the price of the A7 and I was trying to get the best bang for buck on this part, hope I'll be happy with it


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait to get back home... This is going to be a rough deployment...


----------



## MrPete1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A few tips:
> Whatever that bottom-left of the motherboard thing is, I'm guessing audio, run it through that grommet in the MB next to it.
> USB/FireWire/Front Panel: run it through the same grommet the PSU cables go through, and up through the plastic thing.
> GPU power could be routed through the 24-pin's grommet, rolled over the top of the back plate, and pulled tighter, zip-tied in back.
> Top fan: there's a hole to route it through so it's behind the MB tray. It's a silent 200m fan, it can be off molex, or at least routed through the grommet the 24-pin is coming out of. Same with the 140mm on the back.
> Front CD/Xdock: Cables could be pulled a bit tighter and tied off behind the cage
> The HAF XM is a dream for cable management, a few small changes can change it from messy looking, to clean:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks for the advice, I am waiting for some black SATA cables and a CPU 8 pin extension to come in, once I get them I'm going to clean up the cables a little more, after 3 hours my family wanted the kitchen back and I was getting tired.

As for the fans I think I will end up running them on molex the more I look at the pic the more they bother me, and I didn't even think of routing the front cables through the PSU grommet.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes you are Mad. But that's okay cause you're looking at getting another HAF. Still, I would stick with the 932. But if you want to go 912, there are people here that have water cooled their 912.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh dear... I've been looking around and liking the look of the Fractal Design R3 & R4 more and more. I'll be looking to sell my 932 and my triple rad and then I guess I'll have to leave the club








Luckily I'm such a cheapskate that it'll be months before I actually buy one and I'll still pop in after.


----------



## RJA1

Hi guys. So I have ordered a HAF X and despite dozens of hours of research, reading reviews, impressions and watching videos, most of my questions have been answered but few remain:

1. Is the AP181 compatible to be mounted at the top, in place of the missing 200mm? I bought AP121 and AP181, as well as a Noctua 140mm and 80mm fans. Since I won't need Noctua's 120mm to 140mm adapters, I was planning to use them to mount the AP181 in the empty 200mm slot at the top. Feasible?

2. What I planned to do was: Mount ap181 at top to push air out, mount ap121 at the bottom (laying horizontally, right next to the power supply to pull air from underneath the case. Then I would mount the Noctua 140mm in the VGA fan duct and finally, mount the 80mm in the VGA holder. What obstacles am I going to run into with this plan?

3. Anyone use the fan duct and/or the VGA holder? What results do you guys get in terms of GPU cooling, regardless if you installed additional coolers or not?


----------



## MrPete1985

Does the HAF X still have upside down front USB ports or did CM fix that?


----------



## Leander999

Hello guys!









Im planning a watercooling setup in my computer, And I was just wondering, what is the thinnest radiator and fans I can have?
Im thinking of having a triple 120mm radiator in the top (HAF X) but I don't want it to be too visible, I have a i7-3370k cpu and will probably overclock if it's stable. I do plan to buy a gtx 670/680 too, is it possible to have only one radiator for cpu and graphics?

so what is the thinnest radiator and fan setup I can have?


----------



## CyberDemonz101

@KyadCK

I love how clean your XM is. It gave me the motivation to clean my case up. Reran wires hide more of them behind the mobo. And even zip tied some to give it a better look.

I'll post pics of it cleaned up later.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leander999*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im planning a watercooling setup in my computer, And I was just wondering, what is the thinnest radiator and fans I can have?
> Im thinking of having a triple 120mm radiator in the top (HAF X) but I don't want it to be too visible, I have a i7-3370k cpu and will probably overclock if it's stable. I do plan to buy a gtx 670/680 too, is it possible to have only one radiator for cpu and graphics?
> so what is the thinnest radiator and fan setup I can have?


Have you looked at the XM case? That might work better for placing a radiator and fans on the top since its a single piece cover and can hold up to a 280 mm x 30 mm or basically 2 200m fans plus a ton more room to run hoses and other cables properly.

Coolermaster Website HAF XM 922


----------



## MrPete1985

Just got my black SATA cables in and cleaned up the case

Before:









After:


----------



## Krazee

Why is ur PSU fan pointing up instead of down?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPete1985*
> 
> Just got my black SATA cables in and cleaned up the case
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Much better!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Why is ur PSU fan pointing up instead of down?


'Cause he has it on the carpet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> @KyadCK
> I love how clean your XM is. It gave me the motivation to clean my case up. Reran wires hide more of them behind the mobo. And even zip tied some to give it a better look.
> I'll post pics of it cleaned up later.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MrPete1985

Thanks KyadCK









and yes my case sits on carpet so that is why I put my PSU in like that


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Before:Fan wires everywhere 8 pin cpu power line not hidden. Sata cable holding the CPU fan wire off the board and not get sucked into the fan itself.

After: Found a longer 8 Pin wire and ran it behind the case. Hooked 4 of the 5 fans to the mobo. cutting out the need for extra plugs hanging in the back. tucked the side cover fan wire under the HDD cage.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Before:Fan wires everywhere 8 pin cpu power line not hidden. Sata cable holding the CPU fan wire off the board and not get sucked into the fan itself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: Found a longer 8 Pin wire and ran it behind the case. Hooked 4 of the 5 fans to the mobo. cutting out the need for extra plugs hanging in the back. tucked the side cover fan wire under the HDD cage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean, good job.


----------



## Norse

really stupid question but how do you mount a 3.5" to 5.25 bay convertor into the HAF 912 Plus/ i need to screw the thing in but non of the screwholes seem to match up at all


----------



## CyberDemonz101

DRILL IT!!!!

Going to have to make holes for it. Line it up mark it and make the hole then screw set items together.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> DRILL IT!!!!
> Going to have to make holes for it. Line it up mark it and make the hole then screw set items together.


Muwhaha this means i get to play with powertools! assuming the cat lets me


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Muwhaha this means i get to play with powertools! assuming the cat lets me


So jealous, lovely cat you got there and it seems to like PCs too!


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> So jealous, lovely cat you got there and it seems to like PCs too!


Yea she does, this is my PC as i was sorting out my upgrade to a H70 very very curios kitty


----------



## CyberDemonz101

muhahahahah FUR POWERED PC! It has been done! Well atleast its better then the hamster!


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> muhahahahah FUR POWERED PC! It has been done! Well atleast its better then the hamster!


Well i am a furry









just organing cables using a few nonworking hdd, the 4 currently in the thing are 3x2T and a 3TB (all working) then 2 nonworking in the hotswap bays just to fill em up as i cabletie the cables down

I have mounted the 4 http://uk.startech.com/Computer-Parts/Fans/525-Drive-Bay-Hard-Drive-Cooler-with-Black-Bezel-2-Fans~FANDRIVE2BK into the case now, going to use a PCI bracket fan controller to limit the speed of the 12v fans so its quieter

Edit she got interested in a cheapo fan extension......its now broken


----------



## omricn

Cute kitty!







check out my Persian












*Don't mean to turn this into a cats thread but I had to show him off


----------



## omricn

Back to CM's..
Very soon I'll be posting my brand new parts photos before building my new rig, stay tuned


----------



## Norse

Sorted out most of the cables, just need to shut down the fileserver and transfer the mobo, PSU and remaining hdd to it

Wont be all sleeved and sexy but it'll be tidy and neat


----------



## halcyon-twin

Dremel fun over the weekend! Getting it ready for the Phobya 400mm radiator in push/pull at the top for the sponsored build!






Check here for the build log!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1264038/build-log-project-halcyon-haf-x-fx-8150-ps-workstation-folding/


----------



## Norse

Anyone know if i can get the 912 Plus drive cage by itself? the one that holds the 4 drives.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Anyone know if i can get the 912 Plus drive cage by itself? the one that holds the 4 drives.


I've been looking but I cant seem to find one.... Might have to call CM to see if they can sell you one. Looked on US ebay too. NOTHING! It's like they want you to buy a new case if you break that part or lose it.


----------



## halcyon-twin

man im having a hard enough time finding just a bracket for the MCP655 pump!


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Only thing I can think of is find a metal working shop and design one. For a HDD cage that should be easy.

@Halcyon- twin

I'd say since its a sponsor rig I'd go with a machinist and C&C one to give it a better design look. Bet they can make one in about an hour. Might cost like 20 or 30 but a cleaner look to it.

Edit:

OR is this it?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14197/ex-res-306/FrozenQ_Acetal_D5_MCP655_Pump_Mount_Bracket_-_Liquid_Fusion_Dual_Bay_Reservoir_.html

Or
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42504


----------



## halcyon-twin

nah im just looking for the stock one that came with the D5. I have a bitspower top on it but don't believe it will get in the way. I just need it so it's not slinging around the bottom of my case


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Only thing I can think of is find a metal working shop and design one. For a HDD cage that should be easy.
> @Halcyon- twin
> I'd say since its a sponsor rig I'd go with a machinist and C&C one to give it a better design look. Bet they can make one in about an hour. Might cost like 20 or 30 but a cleaner look to it.
> Edit:
> OR is this it?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14197/ex-res-306/FrozenQ_Acetal_D5_MCP655_Pump_Mount_Bracket_-_Liquid_Fusion_Dual_Bay_Reservoir_.html
> Or
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42504


the idea was if i can get my hands on one, i can make a hdd system that clips together relatively easily, as i have already used all the 11 bays in the case with drives for my fileserver


----------



## smke

i'm looking fore an old computer to experements on fore my pc repair and maintance class it is an online class


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i'm looking fore an old computer to experements on fore my pc repair and maintance class


Huh?


----------



## omricn

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H vs ASUS P8Z77-M PRO

Guys I need your experienced help..

I'm trying to choose between two MOBO's and can't decide, these are the MOBO's:

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4144#sp

ASUS P8Z77-M PRO http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77M_PRO/#specifications

The reason I'm debating these two is mainly Reliability wise, I've heard too much rumors about asus mobo's giving a hard time with reboots, no boot at all, have to pull out battery in order to power on, etc.. surprisingly (or not) my friend with his asus sabertooth p67 has flashed a new bios, and it totally corrupted his MOBO, it will not boot what so ever despite every measure we've taken..
maybe he's just unlucky, but I really wanted to hear your opinion about this..
which do you suggest getting?

edit: I'm coming from an Asus MOBO, had it for about 4 years, was flawless.. but I guess reliability can change with newer parts.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H vs ASUS P8Z77-M PRO
> 
> Guys I need your experienced help..
> I'm trying to choose between two MOBO's and can't decide, these are the MOBO's:
> GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4144#sp
> ASUS P8Z77-M PRO http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77M_PRO/#specifications
> The reason I'm debating these two is mainly Reliability wise, I've heard too much rumors about asus mobo's giving a hard time with reboots, no boot at all, have to pull out battery in order to power on, etc.. surprisingly (or not) my friend with his asus sabertooth p67 has flashed a new bios, and it totally corrupted his MOBO, it will not boot what so ever despite every measure we've taken..
> maybe he's just unlucky, but I really wanted to hear your opinion about this..
> which do you suggest getting?
> edit: I'm coming from an Asus MOBO, had it for about 4 years, was flawless.. but I guess reliability can change with newer parts.


If you try reposting in the motherboard section of the forums you might get more direct responses but I can tell you that usually these days initial problems with boards are quickly resolved with firmware upgrades. The flashing process should be easy but you always run the risk of damaging your motherboard. You can however buy replacement bios chips and swap them out either using a flat jewellers scredriver or a special tool.

http://www.badflash.com/removbio.htm

I love my gigabyte and never had a problem flashing the bios as there is a very simple tool to do it with (not sure if its the same with the p77 board). I found a similar thread that considered another 2 motherboards and the majority went for your gigabyte option so I'd suggest reading that.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1297944/help-choosing-between-gigabyte-ga-z77x-d3h-vs-asrock-z77-extreme4-vs-asus-p8z77-v-le-vs-msi-z77a-gd55/0_100

All that being said, ASUS and Gigabyte are both well known and largely reliable manufacturers so you may want to check if there are any connections (or number of) that one offers and the other does not for example the esata on the ASUS or the six usb 3.0 and 8 sata on the gigabyte.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> If you try reposting in the motherboard section of the forums you might get more direct responses but I can tell you that usually these days initial problems with boards are quickly resolved with firmware upgrades. The flashing process should be easy but you always run the risk of damaging your motherboard. You can however buy replacement bios chips and swap them out either using a flat jewellers scredriver or a special tool.
> http://www.badflash.com/removbio.htm
> I love my gigabyte and never had a problem flashing the bios as there is a very simple tool to do it with (not sure if its the same with the p77 board). I found a similar thread that considered another 2 motherboards and the majority went for your gigabyte option so I'd suggest reading that.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1297944/help-choosing-between-gigabyte-ga-z77x-d3h-vs-asrock-z77-extreme4-vs-asus-p8z77-v-le-vs-msi-z77a-gd55/0_100
> All that being said, ASUS and Gigabyte are both well known and largely reliable manufacturers so you may want to check if there are any connections (or number of) that one offers and the other does not for example the esata on the ASUS or the six usb 3.0 and 8 sata on the gigabyte.


Thank you for your elaborate response blue-cat! I'll read the link you sent and post my question in the MOBO forum


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Huh?


Translation: He/she are looking for an old computer so that they may experiment on it for their PC repair and maintenance class (College/trade school etc i would guess)

I have played MMOs for many years, you get accustomed to 'online' speak as i like to call it


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> nah im just looking for the stock one that came with the D5. I have a bitspower top on it but don't believe it will get in the way. I just need it so it's not slinging around the bottom of my case


Is this what you are looking for ?  I checked and they do fit the Bitspower tops, I have two and only need one in the near future. It`s yours for for the price of shipping.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Is this what you are looking for ?  I checked and they do fit the Bitspower tops, I have two and only need one in the near future. It`s yours for for the price of shipping.


That's exactly what I need! I'll contact you via PM. Thanks!


----------



## Norse

Swapped my fileserver over to the HAF 912, managed to kill one of the Modular cables though on the gigabyte odin GT 550 (from my old old PC)

Need longer SFF cables to cable route neatly and work out a way to mount the 11th drive (4x2TB Raid 5 x2, 2x3TB) then the 11th being 500GB OS drive


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H vs ASUS P8Z77-M PRO
> 
> Guys I need your experienced help..
> 
> I'm trying to choose between two MOBO's and can't decide, these are the MOBO's:
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4144#sp
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-M PRO http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77M_PRO/#specifications
> 
> The reason I'm debating these two is mainly Reliability wise, I've heard too much rumors about asus mobo's giving a hard time with reboots, no boot at all, have to pull out battery in order to power on, etc.. surprisingly (or not) my friend with his asus sabertooth p67 has flashed a new bios, and it totally corrupted his MOBO, it will not boot what so ever despite every measure we've taken..
> maybe he's just unlucky, but I really wanted to hear your opinion about this..
> which do you suggest getting?
> 
> edit: I'm coming from an Asus MOBO, had it for about 4 years, was flawless.. but I guess reliability can change with newer parts.


I have the asus p5p43td it is slightly older then the one you mentioned but i havent had anny of those problems. But i have yet to use anny of the P8Z77 moutherboards yet. I have built 4 outher pc s with asus mb s and had no problems.


----------



## MegaMind

I know its too late to join the club...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mrrhtuner

Hey everybody, I purchased the HAF 932 case and I've noticed that it doesn't have dust filters.

Has anybody put in filters/screens to help reduce dust inside the pc?

Thank you!


----------



## CyberDemonz101

I used the mesh on mine and glued nylon stocking over it to keep it clean of cat hair. you can use any type of dust covers off the web stores.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrhtuner*
> 
> Hey everybody, I purchased the HAF 932 case and I've noticed that it doesn't have dust filters.
> Has anybody put in filters/screens to help reduce dust inside the pc?
> Thank you!


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11729/ffi-57/DEMCiflex_Cooler_Master_HAF_932_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html

DemciFlex filters crafted for the Haf 932.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaMind*
> 
> I know its too late to join the club...


Why would it be too late? This club is very much alive, and new members are always welcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrhtuner*
> 
> Hey everybody, I purchased the HAF 932 case and I've noticed that it doesn't have dust filters.
> Has anybody put in filters/screens to help reduce dust inside the pc?
> Thank you!


Na, just seriously high positive pressure.


----------



## mrrhtuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11729/ffi-57/DEMCiflex_Cooler_Master_HAF_932_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html
> DemciFlex filters crafted for the Haf 932.


Thank you

but wow, 59.99 + ship for those...that's *haf* the price of my case!!!


----------



## blue-cat

Weve just reached 20,001 posts. Momentus! Sucha great communiy here


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Weve just reached 20,001 posts. Momentus! Sucha great communiy here


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Great community built around exceptional cases!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Great community built around exceptional cases!


HAF cases, the entire community fits _in_ the case. We're thinking of making a pool out of the Res, maybe put a pool table or 2 in the 5.25 bays or something.


----------



## omricn

Congrats to this awesome community, I want to thank you guys for helping me out in my new build, and I can proudly say IT'S READY









*CASE*: CoolerMaster HAF 912 advanced
*CPU*: Intel I5 3570k 3.4Ghz (3.8Ghz)
*PSU*: Seasonic M12II 620w 80plus bronze Modular
*MOBO*: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
*MEM*: G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
*GPU*: MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC
*SSD*: Samsung 830 Series 64GB
*CPU COOLER*: Arctic Freezer i30
*GAMING MOUSE*: Roccat Kova + Performance Gaming mouse
*FAN CONTROLLER*: Scythe Kaze Master II

The case is absolutely one of the most enjoyables I've had, very slick, clean, perfectly built, and beautiful.
I had an argument with myself regarding the mobo, wanted to go with the Asus P8Z77-M PRO but decided on the gigabyte eventually, mostly due to reliability concerns, and I couldn't be happier








The MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC is a beast, bf3 on ultra and it stays cool and quiet as hell! gives a nice blue glow from the amazing TWIN FROZER IV coolers.
Went for the Samsung 830 series instead of my first pick which was the corsair force 3, also due to reliability and stability concerns.
The arctic freezer i30 is amazing, it is literally silent, no noise levels at all! it has four copper heatpipes which make direct contact with the processor, it came with some nice arctic ice thermal paste, and it keeps my i5 3570k (stock atm) at ~22-29c (!), the fan is a very nice white silent fan, it is also modular, meaning you can replace the fan if you would like to, just clip off, replace and clip back on.
the kova+ is really nice, feels very solid, and very well built, LED's are a nice bling








The kaze master II controller is awesome, looks very sexy, can control 4 fans (or more if you plug 2+ fans to a single port), has an alarm feature to let you know if a certain fan had stopped spinning (it works.. first boot my cpu fan was'nt well connected to the controller connector, the thing beeped like crazy until I connected the fan) and if not connected in 15 seconds it will cut the power to the psu, great stuff!, can turn the fans all the way down (off) too.
I also made a little dvd\rw mod which I'm pretty proud of! I took the bay cover and cut it's upper angle, and glued it onto the dvd drive door using double sided tape, it looks as if it came this way from the factory








Some pics:

The stuff


first boot attempt, works!


My setup


Dvd mod


The amazing arctic i30



And the amazing MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC



Temps


Roccat kova+


Kaze master II eye candy










Needs some more minor work on the cable management but I'm very very pleased..


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Congrats to this awesome community, I want to thank you guys for helping me out in my new build, and I can proudly say IT'S READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CASE*: CoolerMaster HAF 912 advanced
> *CPU*: Intel I5 3570k 3.4Ghz (3.8Ghz)
> *PSU*: Seasonic M12II 620w 80plus bronze Modular
> *MOBO*: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
> *MEM*: G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
> *GPU*: MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC
> *SSD*: Samsung 830 Series 64GB
> *CPU COOLER*: Arctic Freezer i30
> *GAMING MOUSE*: Roccat Kova + Performance Gaming mouse
> *FAN CONTROLLER*: Scythe Kaze Master II
> The case is absolutely one of the most enjoyables I've had, very slick, clean, perfectly built, and beautiful.
> I had an argument with myself regarding the mobo, wanted to go with the Asus P8Z77-M PRO but decided on the gigabyte eventually, mostly due to reliability concerns, and I couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC is a beast, bf3 on ultra and it stays cool and quiet as hell! gives a nice blue glow from the amazing TWIN FROZER IV coolers.
> Went for the Samsung 830 series instead of my first pick which was the corsair force 3, also due to reliability and stability concerns.
> The arctic freezer i30 is amazing, it is literally silent, no noise levels at all! it has four aluminum fins which make direct contact with the processor, it came with some nice arctic ice thermal paste, and it keeps my i5 3570k (stock atm) at ~22-29c (!), the fan is a very nice white silent fan, it is also modular, meaning you can replace the fan if you would like to, just clip off, replace and clip back on.
> the kova+ is really nice, feels very solid, and very well built, LED's are a nice bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kaze master II controller is awesome, looks very sexy, can control 4 fans (or more if you plug 2+ fans to a single port), has an alarm feature to let you know if a certain fan had stopped spinning (it works.. first boot my cpu fan was'nt well connected to the controller connector, the thing beeped like crazy until I connected the fan) and if not connected in 15 seconds it will cut the power to the psu, great stuff!, can turn the fans all the way down (off) too.
> I also made a little dvd\rw mod which I'm pretty proud of! I took the bay cover and cut it's upper angle, and glued it onto the dvd drive door using double sided tape, it looks as if it came this way from the factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics:
> The stuff
> 
> first boot attempt, works!
> 
> My setup
> 
> Dvd mod
> 
> The amazing arctic i30
> 
> 
> And the amazing MSI GTX660 Ti Power Edition OC
> 
> 
> Temps
> 
> Roccat kova+
> 
> Kaze master II eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs some more minor work on the cable management but I'm very very pleased..


Where did you get a HAF 912 advanced and how much? I prefer it to the HAF 912 Plus, and kinda wish I had gotten it to start with.


----------



## omricn

Well I'm from Israel and I guess they are available here.. it cost me about 150$.
sorry I cant help much buddy..


----------



## makol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Where did you get a HAF 912 advanced and how much? I prefer it to the HAF 912 Plus, and kinda wish I had gotten it to start with.


You can still buy them on the official CM Store.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-advance-black-steel-w-side-window-panel-atx-usb-3-0-mid-tower-chassis-refurbished/

Refurb only for $79.99


----------



## Ceadderman

Shouldn't have to buy a Refurb to get any Advanced cases from Cooler Master imho. Granted I'm no fan of he plexi cutout for a fan but some people aren't as hard to please as I am. It's not like no reviewer from the US turned to Cooler Master during their review and state "Ditch the plexi, US buyers won't want..", imho it makes no sense to offer a case in one market that cannot be offered in any other market without a petition demanding it.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> You can still buy them on the official CM Store.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-advance-black-steel-w-side-window-panel-atx-usb-3-0-mid-tower-chassis-refurbished/
> Refurb only for $79.99


Not bad... As long as the cases didn't have any defects, I would have gotten it. Going to have to paint my interior soon because all the grey is driving me crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Shouldn't have to buy a Refurb to get any Advanced cases from Cooler Master imho. Granted I'm no fan of he plexi cutout for a fan but some people aren't as hard to please as I am. It's not like no reviewer from the US turned to Cooler Master during their review and state "Ditch the plexi, US buyers won't want..", imho it makes no sense to offer a case in one market that cannot be offered in any other market without a petition demanding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Agree. Although, I think the reason they don't offer it to US users is that it would cannibablize sales of their more expensive cases that have fans with LEDs, a side window, a painted interior, and USB 3.0.


----------



## _REAPER_

Got a few additions for my HAF X.. Will get pics posted once I get home from AFG.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Got a few additions for my HAF X.. Will get pics posted once I get home from AFG.


Love how the graphics card boxes are arguably larger than the motherboard box!

Also, been busy cutting down my second HDD cage today and will be testing to see how it fits in the case soon.


----------



## _REAPER_

It is not a motherboard box that is a PSU


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It is not a motherboard box that is a PSU


Yeah... An overkill one at that! Going to power your whole house neighborhood through that thing?


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It is not a motherboard box that is a PSU


WOW! well I shudder to think how big the motherboard box is then!


----------



## raisethe3

Not to be picky, but I noticed that the OP didn't have a spreadsheet for the HAF XM?


----------



## Metric

I'm not an owner or club member, but I thought the current and prospective Cooler Master HAF XM owners would find this useful.

There's this HAF XM Water Cooled - 360 Rad Mod thread on OCN, but the build below runs 360mm and 240mm radiators in a HAF XM without needing to make modifications.

Simple 240mm CPU loop.










CMHD - HAF-XM: Water Cooling - Phase II: Origins


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Water cooling is of course a very useful tool for computer hardware enthusiasts. It allows a system to run quieter, cooler, and because of running cooler, it has the potential to run faster thanks to over clocking. This means that water cooling has many applications, anywhere from a gaming rig, to a workstation or server. Cooler temperatures will result in less power draw, so the system would produce less heat over time, and lower power bills eventually. (Naturally, it is impossible to say how much they would drop.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week, I have designed pretty much the most basic possible way to achieve a simple CPU only water cooling loop. It involves less than two feet of tubing, and is a very minimalist design. I didn't want to spoil the surprise with showing a picture of the loop prematurely though, since there isn't truly that much to see, literally.
> 
> First up, remove the top cover, and then remove the top exhaust fan shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it is removed, go ahead and place your radiator, hold it where you want it, then place a fan over it, and drop screws through the fan to the radiator. Next, finger tighten the screws enough to hold the radiator, and then go ahead and use a screwdriver to finish tightening. Be very careful not to go too deep with the screws or you could damage the radiator fins. The best way to do this, is to screw a corner of the fan onto the radiator so that it's easy to see how deep the screw is going. Here's what my screws looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for using a flash there, but as you can see, that is the ideal depth for my screws. Not deep enough to harm my radiator, but deep enough to get a good grip on the radiator.
> 
> Oh, one thing to note here, is my radiator has a built in reservoir, it is the Swiftec QP-220res. This allows me to condense the system into fewer parts, however it also means that I couldn't place the radiator using the rearmost two fan spots, instead I had to use the first two.
> 
> Now, once the radiator is in place, go ahead and mount your motherboard in the chassis. As always, make sure the radiator is the first thing mounted, or it will be near impossible otherwise. By now your CPU block should be mounted, if not, mount that on your CPU and then place the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I decided to keep my loop very simple, by mounting the pump directly to the radiator. This configuration requires these fittings:
> 
> Bitspower Male-to-Male rotary fitting
> 
> Bitspower 90 Degree Dual rotary fitting (Mine is the dual rotary compression)
> 
> You can see how it works below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is my end result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, simply run your tubing from the pump to the radiator, and from the radiator to the block. Make sure to pay attention to your block's flow orientation, since some of them have a specific inlet or outlet.
> 
> Here's my end result of the loop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Not all pumps may be able to run this orientation, so make sure to either test or check online to see if yours can.
> 
> So, now we've seen that the HAF-XM is capable of easily holding a basic water cooling setup. My sole complaint was that although it does have cutouts large enough in the roof for a 3×120 radiator, the cutout is larger than the screw pattern for a 3×120. I'll picture that with my Phase 3 to show exactly what I mean by that, but even so it isn't a huge issue with the case. Hope you enjoyed reading!
> 
> Now, how about a more advanced water cooling loop? Stay tuned to find out. In the mean time though, make sure to check out Cooler Master Americas on Facebook for all of the latest Cooler Master news.






HAF XM 360mm rad + 240mm rad build without modifications.










CMHD - HAF-XM: Water Cooling - Phase III "Revelations"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Specs:
> CPU: None
> Gigabyte X58A-OC
> Dominator GT 2000MHz 8-8-8-24 3x2GB Hypers
> XFX 9800GX2
> EK CPU and RAM block
> Swiftec 220
> Black Ice GTS 360
> 18W DDC
> HAF-XM
> SPH 850 (No cables attached)
> Excalibur and Blade Master Fans
> 
> We've seen how to plan water cooling in Phase I, and how to do a very basic build in Phase 2. We've also seen testing to find the best high density radiator fan, the Blade Master. We're going to be using the best case fan as well, the mighty Excalibur, which, while it lacks in pressure for a thick radiator, it is still the absolute best case fan by Cooler Master. So&#8230; What is there left to do? All bases are covered.. Except for one&#8230;
> 
> Extreme water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my only available water cooled card is dead, I had to improvise a bit, so I still have an air cooled card and instead I finally put a block on the RAM as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice, I made ZERO mods to the case to do all of this, which should give an idea of just how ready for water cooling the HAF-XM is.Continue reading on page 2 to see how I achieved this setup.
> 
> First off, get the board, blocks, GPUs, and RAM mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, let's change out the fan on the front for something with a bit more power. First, remove the hot swap drive holders, then, pull the face of the chassis off. Look on the bottom of the chassis to see where to grip it, it just pulls right off. Then, unscrew and remove the stock fan. Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the Excalibur is the best fan we can put there. But.. One isn't enough for me to be really extreme, so I used two. The picture came out really badly though, so you'll see later on.
> 
> Next, let's get the radiators all set up. I ended up mounting an HWlabs Black Ice GTS 360 on the roof, and a Swiftec MCR220res on the HDD cages.
> 
> First, let's get the fans on the radiator and ready to go. Note: The radiator is not secured at this point, it is just standing. I also took out the board and GPU to get some room to work in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my truly creative non-permanent mod way to secure this&#8230; Zip ties, in fact, they are the ones that CM includes with the case, attached like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wrap that around the radiator, and it should be nice and secure after tightening it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I changed out the back fan for an Excalibur..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, hardware went back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's time to mount the top 360 radiator, with the fans above it on the other side of the roof of the chassis. I didn't use any special methods or tricks here since the case is prepped for that out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, place the reservoir. I used an atypical way to do this, but there weren't any other options to put my 250mm reservoir. I simply used some of the holes that are there for the 140mm fan to exhaust through, and screwed through them like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, just place your pump..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, run tubing in the most complex way possible, like me. I didn't take any progress pictures so you'll have to check out the finals on the next page.
> 
> Finally, the end result is truly something else in my opinion, and I consider it some of my best work for the blog here. Definitely the coolest looking at least. This will conclude my work with the HAF-XM, unless something else should come up that I need to cover. I hope you all have enjoyed reading the three phases of water cooling a HAF-XM. Stay tuned for my work with the Sonuz coming soon. Finally, tweet me @halo_003 with what you think of my Revelations, and make sure to check out Cooler Master Americas on Facebook.



















































More photos.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## furmark

^^ real nice is an understatement


----------



## Ice009

Does anyone know if CoolerMaster has got any new full tower cases due out within the next couple of months?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Got a few additions for my HAF X.. Will get pics posted once I get home from AFG.


----------



## _REAPER_

just thought I would include you guys in my Freebie giveaway Borderlands 2 Below is the link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1306426/freebie-borderlands-2-giveaway


----------



## blue-cat

a 360 rad AND a 240 rad just for CPU and northbridge. It's overclock.net not overKILL.net


----------



## gdesmo

No such thing as Overkill in Overclock.net. Monsta 420 x 110mm thick for cooling Cpu.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> My setup
> Temps


What programs are these? Nice setup BTW


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What programs are these? Nice setup BTW


The windows gadgets I think


----------



## rawisut

CM912............


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawisut*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CM912............


Looks nice.. .And I tell people all the time, you can water cool in these cheaper mid towers, provided they are a HAF 912.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What programs are these? Nice setup BTW


Sorry it took me time to answer buddy









the GPU on is called 'gpu observer' - http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/gr/gpu-observer-gadget.htm
the second is called 'intel core series gadget' - http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/intel-core-series-sidebar-gadget

you can browse some more similar gadgets here - http://www.orbmu2k.de/

I find these pretty accurate


----------



## Lucky 23

Sweet thanks


----------



## RJA1

HAF X (blue) finally arrived! No damage during shipping, I was worried after reading some of the posts.
I have an eternity to prepare and no restraints to mod the case since it's refurbished (90 day warranty) and I won't be buying until next gen CPU and GPU are out.

I set my mind on air cooling. I already bought 3 Noctua fans, 1 Silverstone AP181 and 1 AP121, will get more or even replace them as I see fit. I'm considering getting a small case just to house the PSU externally in it so that I have free flow from the bottom.

Despite dozens of hours of research, reading reviews, impressions and watching videos, most of my questions have been answered but few remain. I simply don't have the time until the weekend so rather than doing trial and error on my own, I thought I should shoot a few questions here and bounce ideas around in advance to save me the trouble:

1. Is the AP181 compatible to be mounted at the top, in place of the missing 200mm? I bought AP121 and AP181, as well as a Noctua 140mm and 80mm fans. Since I won't need Noctua's 120mm to 140mm adapters, I was planning to use them to mount the AP181 in the empty 200mm slot at the top. Feasible?

2. What I planned to do was: Mount ap181 at top to push air out, mount ap121 at the bottom (laying horizontally, right next to the power supply to pull air from underneath the case. Then I would mount the Noctua 140mm in the VGA fan duct and finally, mount the 80mm in the VGA holder. What obstacles am I going to run into with this plan?

3. Anyone use the fan duct and/or the VGA holder? What results do you guys get in terms of GPU cooling with the latest cards, regardless if you installed additional coolers or not?


----------



## stubass

add me








My Coolermaster HAF912 Advanced (Asia Version)


----------



## gdesmo

Please add me in, 2x922 haf.


----------



## abablitz

Specs:
i7 2600k OCed to 4.0 ghz
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600mhz Ram
Corsair H60 Cooling System + Corsair Sp120 static pressure fans x2
Coolermaster Haf XM Case + Window Panel
Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB
Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold 800w PSU
Asus DVDRW+
Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3 Motherboard
XFX Radeon HD 6950 2GB x2 Xfire Oced 5%
Arctic Silver Thermal 5 Compound
200mm x3 Megaflow Fans
NZXT Red LED 2M Sleeved Cables


----------



## _REAPER_

Does anyone know if you can run the tubes for watercooling behind the motherboard IE the same place you do cable management.. I am looking at this as an option as I want to keep my interior clean up tubes lol


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can run the tubes for watercooling behind the motherboard IE the same place you do cable management.. I am looking at this as an option as I want to keep my interior clean up tubes lol


Look at the back of my 932 and testing my 1/2 tubing I'd say you COULD fit it in straight but the door might bulge. More importantly though, getting around the tight angles would cause flow restrictions and using right angle connectors would make things more bulky and less likely to fit. You might be able to fit thinner tubing in though.

Actually, thinking back I'm sure I saw someone's mod with tubing down the back, or at least talk of it. An australian girl who owned a CMII Advanced. something like venom or spider but I think she realised that it'd be too tight a fit.


----------



## Ceadderman

I am reasonably sure that you can indeed run tubing back there. I run PrimoChill 3/4 OD tubing which should easily fit within the space of the Panel bulge. You'd have to either modify you cables by splicing in extra length or by the use of Mainboard extensions but it would allow for the tubing to fit snugly under the door. I would definitely suggest the use of pass through fittings however to keep the tubing from flexing causing it to shift and complicating putting the door back on.

If nothing else if you needed a little flexibility you could run 1/2"x5/8" tubing back there and that I know will fit.









Cheers _REAPER_!!!









...

Got my template for both the doors, worked out and got Frog Tape the other day...

Check out what I got planned...







Obviously you don't see the Frog Tape yet but when I'm ready to start Carving...



Gonna get serious with the Dremel an not look back. Those HDD vents have been bugging me since the very first day I got this awesome case. Soon as I get the 3 other pieces I need to get medieval on this thing I'm gonna have at it. I guess I could fill those spots with a temporary solution but I'd have to pull that to do the first level of my mod.









I'll post more details in my build log and update my sig later. For now is just a teaser.









~Ceadder


----------



## capthowdy

i have a cooler master haf 932 advanced... here pics of the front http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34q8lef&s=6
and pic of the side http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=315lk07&s=6
evga x58 3x sli. I7940 2.93 oc'd to 4.0 12 gigs corsair dominator ddr3 1600
corsair hx1050 psu all koolance water cooling parts besides the back 120mm radiator thats a hw labs corsair ram water block xspc raystorm cpu block
i'll be water cooling my gtx680 adding another radiator and finishing it out with the rest koolance quick disconnects. i want to mod my case just dont no what to do.. al i no is i need more room!!


----------



## Buska103

NEED SOME HELP GUYS!~ people with the HAF-X

I have the HAF932, and I bought some HAF-X grommets. Problem is they don't fit.


I need these measurements (EXACT, preferably with a vernier caliper or a good estimation with a ruler (mm)).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> NEED SOME HELP GUYS!~ people with the HAF-X
> 
> I have the HAF932, and I bought some HAF-X grommets. Problem is they don't fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need these measurements (EXACT, preferably with a vernier caliper or a good estimation with a ruler (mm)).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don;t have a HAF-X but looking at the pic with the Grommet installed, it looks like it's a length issue. I think your best bet is to take off the rounded trim and then try remounting the grommet. Then evenly grind/cut the metal at both ends until it fits the front to back distance looks okay but it looks like that's what you're gonna have to do to get a solid fit. I think you're better off checking with Newegg schematics if they have it there but I'm sure if they don't that a call to Cooler Master is a better way to go to get the correct information. They may just email you the tray blueprint which will have the exact measurements.









~Ceadder


----------



## capthowdy

tryen to figure out how to attach a pic of my pc.. what size do they have to be in order to attach a picture?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capthowdy*
> 
> tryen to figure out how to attach a pic of my pc. what size do they have to be in order to attach a picture?


Very Blue


----------



## Krazee

Man I've sent in my part request back on 9/4. Got an approval response on 9/11 but been quiet since then


----------



## Ceadderman

Give em til wednesday then Bug the hell out of em.







lol

I have to admit that they did pretty well for me the last time when I asked for a second set of clips for my Hyper 212+. I asked on a Friday, they contacted me same day and I had it by Tuesday the following week. I'm sure that it's hit an miss for timing but I think that's more a supply versus demand issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## Krazee

Possible, all I need is that internal to external usb 3.0 cable so I can hook up my motherboard usb 3.0 to my i/o panel


----------



## Crunkles

Finally have my HAF 932 running with my watercooling loop, only took 4-5 months lol. Eventually I'll find a good way to manage the cables, but think I'll need a new pump and res to do that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pics or didnae happen.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pics or didnae happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I don't want to make people cry at my terrible cable management or the mediocre tube measuring and res placement lol. It's so bad I haven't closed the case and have it where I can't see it while using the computer







No idea of how I'm going to fit everything how I want it, well it's better off saying how I need it, without a different pump/res combo.

Will post some pics of the disaster that is my first watercooling attempt once I get home, if I remember









Edit: see if this works

http://imgur.com/a/zw46L


----------



## Ceadderman

Hehe all good. I routed my tubing inside the case, one bit at a time. But I also had an idea of where everything had to go and adjusted on the fly as necessary. Cable management can be overlooked when you're showing off a loop. Sure you'll get comments about it but most people are pretty forgiving about lack of cable management due to the lessened need for positive airflow.









If you need a decent idea of where/how to route your tubing there are plenty of watercooled 932 in this thread.

Here is my contribution maybe it'll help you fix yours up to allow the door to be put on.

















the tubes coming off the Reservoir are inlet(far) and fillport(near). I didn't have my GPU installed yet in order to route the tubing as well as fill and leak test the system in place.


1st completed loop.









~Ceadder


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I don't want to make people cry at my terrible cable management or the mediocre tube measuring and res placement lol. It's so bad I haven't closed the case and have it where I can't see it while using the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea of how I'm going to fit everything how I want it, well it's better off saying how I need it, without a different pump/res combo.
> Will post some pics of the disaster that is my first watercooling attempt once I get home, if I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: see if this works
> http://imgur.com/a/zw46L


It is a hideous mess, just finished the installation of the loop Sunday. With work and working out, haven't had time to fix it up at all. Then again not really sure how to make more room lol


----------



## capthowdy

hey i have the same issue i tried to hide my wires but i have soooo much stuff lights fans tubes. 12 fans 8 uv cold cathodes. to be honest i bought the UV power cords so i kinda like them showing. uv cords from the fans. and the psu cords i took UV pc paint and painted them.. ran outa tubing.. so i had to put the pump outside the case witch is fine. cause im about to by the xspc gtx680 block more tubing and the rest of the koolance quick disconnects and another radiator..


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capthowdy*
> 
> hey i have the same issue i tried to hide my wires but i have soooo much stuff lights fans tubes. 12 fans 8 uv cold cathodes. to be honest i bought the UV power cords so i kinda like them showing. uv cords from the fans. and the psu cords i took UV pc paint and painted them.. ran outa tubing.. so i had to put the pump outside the case witch is fine. cause im about to by the xspc gtx680 block more tubing and the rest of the koolance quick disconnects and another radiator..


My issue is hiding the power supply cables while still having enough length to connect them to all the parts. That and being able to close the case afterward








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hehe all good. I routed my tubing inside the case, one bit at a time. But I also had an idea of where everything had to go and adjusted on the fly as necessary. Cable management can be overlooked when you're showing off a loop. Sure you'll get comments about it but most people are pretty forgiving about lack of cable management due to the lessened need for positive airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need a decent idea of where/how to route your tubing there are plenty of watercooled 932 in this thread.
> Here is my contribution maybe it'll help you fix yours up to allow the door to be put on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tubes coming off the Reservoir are inlet(far) and fillport(near). I didn't have my GPU installed yet in order to route the tubing as well as fill and leak test the system in place.
> 1st completed loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ceadder, you have any pictures of the other side of your case so I can see how you bound your cables to keep the clean look? And how long did it take you to get your helix res? Want a blue or green one but don't want to wait forever on it. Need to figure out a pump to go with it, got the cooling setup in my sig and it's only cooling the CPU. Don't plan to cool anything else, don't desire OCing my GPU.

Also I need to figure out how to get the temp readings on my fan controller and fill my res up more, just realized it was about halfway full after running for a while and losing the air bubbles haha.


----------



## AznDud

the black looks real nice.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capthowdy*
> 
> hey i have the same issue i tried to hide my wires but i have soooo much stuff lights fans tubes. 12 fans 8 uv cold cathodes. to be honest i bought the UV power cords so i kinda like them showing. uv cords from the fans. and the psu cords i took UV pc paint and painted them.. ran outa tubing.. so i had to put the pump outside the case witch is fine. cause im about to by the xspc gtx680 block more tubing and the rest of the koolance quick disconnects and another radiator..
> 
> 
> 
> My issue is hiding the power supply cables while still having enough length to connect them to all the parts. That and being able to close the case afterward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hehe all good. I routed my tubing inside the case, one bit at a time. But I also had an idea of where everything had to go and adjusted on the fly as necessary. Cable management can be overlooked when you're showing off a loop. Sure you'll get comments about it but most people are pretty forgiving about lack of cable management due to the lessened need for positive airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need a decent idea of where/how to route your tubing there are plenty of watercooled 932 in this thread.
> Here is my contribution maybe it'll help you fix yours up to allow the door to be put on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tubes coming off the Reservoir are inlet(far) and fillport(near). I didn't have my GPU installed yet in order to route the tubing as well as fill and leak test the system in place.
> 1st completed loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ceadder, you have any pictures of the other side of your case so I can see how you bound your cables to keep the clean look? And how long did it take you to get your helix res? Want a blue or green one but don't want to wait forever on it. Need to figure out a pump to go with it, got the cooling setup in my sig and it's only cooling the CPU. Don't plan to cool anything else, don't desire OCing my GPU.
> 
> Also I need to figure out how to get the temp readings on my fan controller and fill my res up more, just realized it was about halfway full after running for a while and losing the air bubbles haha.
Click to expand...

Well tbh, I got my Res used from Canada so I can't really say. If you don't wish to wait forever you can check out of the eTailers to see if they have what you're interested in. Both Frozen and PPCs' carries the Helix models in many different colors. Check with bmaverick for your pump. I have 2 of his DDC-1T pumps and they're awesome. Great price two. One pump is $35. DDC-1T is = to MCP350. You'll need a top for it but you can get a reasonable top for between $15 to $30 depending on what you're looking for.









And yes I have pics. I always have pics. Some people have pics of their kids in their wallets. Me? I have pics of my system.
















No zip ties here except to anchor purse lock cable management devices.



























I'm a joy to have at parties.









The only way I fill my Res is with the fillport tube, so if you don't have one I would suggest cobbling something together and filling it that way. Mine is currently open waiting for a fitting to connect the tube to the Koolance fillport fitting that I finally found some washers for. Bleedin thing is 16mm OD and nobody around here has anything smaller than 17mm but larger than 14mm ID in between. Basically I just fill mine all the way up the bubbles work out and then when I have it in place I'll cap the fitting to limit evaporation. I don't have a Fan Controller that shows temps. I've got a great controller but it's just basic. No bells and whistles beyond controllable and PWM capabilty with 30w per channel. My Motherboard came with PC Probe II software so it's all on my desktop. Although I do plan on running a couple AquaCool Temperature fittings in my loop to give me Pump out and Full Coverage block out. I can just plug those into the temp probe pins on my Mainboard though.









If your Controller has optional temp connections you might look into getting a couple to give you the readings you desire.









Hope this answers your questions.









~Ceadder


----------



## dbmsts

I don't know where to post this query, so I'm posting it here.

I was a great fan of the HAF X till I read about some issues with it (the infamous front panel firewire burning the mobo and one other in which the wires in the front panel were said to be exposed). I also read about the firewire fix by CM with the thick plastic covering.

1. Now I want to know that are there any other issues with the HAF X? What are your personal experiences with the case?
2. Is it a good case to buy in the near future?
3. Any news about a HAF 952 or something similar?


----------



## ali7up

Anybody here have 2 360s rads in a haf 932?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up*
> 
> Anybody here have 2 360s rads in a haf 932?


I fit a 360 on top and a 240 in the drive bays, it will be hard to get 2 360s in your HAF 932


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I fit a 360 on top and a 240 in the drive bays, it will be hard to get 2 360s in your HAF 932


Mind posting pics, i don't think i can get away with 2 x 360s, might have to downgrade to a 240. i have a 360 mounted at the top, but trying to figure out where i can mount the 240.


----------



## eviltoothpaste

Can i join the club? Haf 922
CPU : Intel i5-3570k @ 4.5
Cooler: Corsair H-100
MBO : Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
RAM : 8GB (2x4) DDR3 1600Mhz
HDD : Segate 500 gb @ 7200 and 500gb Segate @5400 external drive hooked up internal (For Fraps)
GPU : Evga Gtx 670 @ 1100
PSU : Cosiar HX 1000
OS: Windows 7 ultimate 64
before

After with the sniper window on the haf 922


----------



## hannse12

my current pc's current home, a salvaged 912 from a craigslist buy


----------



## gdesmo

I think I`ve seen those drive bay covers somewhere before !


----------



## hannse12

haha yeah thanx! they really finish the rig! i had dual 80mm fans in for a while cuz my cooler wasnt good, but now that i got a 212, those drive bays look sweeeeet


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltoothpaste*
> 
> Can i join the club? Haf 922
> CPU : Intel i5-3570k @ 4.5
> Cooler: Corsair H-100
> MBO : Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
> RAM : 8GB (2x4) DDR3 1600Mhz
> HDD : Segate 500 gb @ 7200 and 500gb Segate @5400 external drive hooked up internal (For Fraps)
> GPU : Evga Gtx 670 @ 1100
> PSU : Cosiar HX 1000
> OS: Windows 7 ultimate 64
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After with the sniper window on the haf 922


Kinda like my rig! I too have a HAF922 with the Sniper side window. I painted the interior of mine back and added Red LED lighting to mine. Different hardware though...

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.8Ghz 1.425v
Corsair H60 Cooling
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
GSkill 2x4GB 1600Mhz Ripjaws X
Asus ENGTS450 DirectCU II GPU.

I'l have to post up some new pics at some point. Its kinda nasty and sleety outside right now.


----------



## _REAPER_

Does anyone know if I will have any issues mounting this into a HAF X

Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 360 Radiator


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Does anyone know if I will have any issues mounting this into a HAF X
> 
> Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 360 Radiator


I don't think that it will be a problem if you mount the Radiator inside and the fans in the top.

The dimensions are L*W*H = 407mm x 146mm x *63mm*

Bolded number is the one to worry about but I can get 80mm+ in my 932. So it should fit just right in your HAF-X _REAPER_.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't think that it will be a problem if you mount the Radiator inside and the fans in the top.
> The dimensions are L*W*H = 407mm x 146mm x *63mm*
> Bolded number is the one to worry about but I can get 80mm+ in my 932. So it should fit just right in your HAF-X _REAPER_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I was thinking of putting the rad mounted to the top of the HAF X with the fans on the bottom


----------



## _REAPER_

Cheddar shoot me a pic of your PC with your rad please sir


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem sir.


















My Radiator is 29mm, the fans are 20mm and the Decouplers under them are 7mm. The total thickness of everything is 55mm.

The Radiator you're looking at is 63mm. I'm assuming that the space between the top and the cover isn't much taller than 35mm since that's where two 230/200mm fans go and the CM 200mm series fans are between 30mm-35mm tall. That's why I think it's best to run your fans in the top and not the bottom. Should also make it easier to maintain for dusting.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Completely broke down, dusted, and rebuilt my system (Forge in sig) today. Also discovered a clean way to hide fan controler wires.


Spoiler: Warning: Fuzzy pictures from phone camera!























































I'm quite happy with it. Thats 2 fan controllers (3 molex power, 10 3-pin fan cables total) completely hidden away behind the drive cage.


Spoiler: How it was done!















Gotta be careful. there's room under there, but you don't want the wires to get in the way of the screws.

And yes, I use the front fan cover as a screw tray.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Completely broke down, dusted, and rebuilt my system (Forge in sig) today. Also discovered a clean way to hide fan controler wires.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Fuzzy pictures from phone camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite happy with it. Thats 2 fan controllers (3 molex power, 10 3-pin fan cables total) completely hidden away behind the drive cage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How it was done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be careful. there's room under there, but you don't want the wires to get in the way of the screws.
> 
> And yes, I use the front fan cover as a screw tray.


Yeah that's how I want mine set up but I need to get/build some reasonable length extensions that will route around a Bay Res when It comes time to add a fillport Bay Res into my loop. I plan on getting a white acetal res that has the ability to accept 3mm LEDs'. I can get 5mm resisted LEDs' if I can't find a Res with 3mm. Not too expensive on eBay. My last set of 20 cost me ~$3 shipped from China. They work awesomely in my CPU block after I pinned and sleeved two of them to run in a Molex connector. Nvm I've got two 5mm LED strands that I can do that with that I completely forgot that I had sleeved and ready to go.









Well anyway...

If anyone is looking for EK Black Nickel Compressions check my Sig link. I'm replacing mine which are in perfect condition. When I swap them out with the new ones I'm gonna ship them in Rice to remove any h2o and prevent Oxidation. I've only run them for 6 months. I'm bored and they need a good home.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Yes, it is time for me to do a thorough cleaning on my system as well. Its supposed to be nice this coming Wednesday so I think I will power down and spend a few good hours tearing down, cleaning, and re-assembling as well as some cable management. I will take pics and such of the entire process. Befores and afters.


----------



## speedysteve007

So I'm quite displeased.. I was in the middle of modding my Haf X ( painting and other random stuff ), Was almost finished with my tiger stripe camo when my buddies kid snuck in there to play with the big boy tools







Well Hammer met case. So i ordered an COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker


----------



## gdesmo

Where did you bury the kid ?


----------



## manny1222

Here's My rig so far









CoolerMaster HAF 912
Antec HCG 750W
Asus P8Z68-V/Gen 3
Intel Core i5 2500K @4.5GHz
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Corsair Vengeance 1600 4x4GB
OCZ Agility3 60GB
Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB
EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ 4GB SLI
Samsung Syncmaster T260 x 3 in Surround

I cut a hole in the bottom and stuck a Ultra Kaze 3000 there, and on the side to cool my video cards.


----------



## speedysteve007

Sadly his mother rescued him from the duct tape out in my yard


----------



## _REAPER_

Well gentleman first let me tell you how horrible it is to be deployed, what makes it worse is that I am currently living in a country I cannot get access to watercooling for my RIG so I am having it sent over to my APO.

With RR coming in 69 days and a bag and drag all I can do is do some simple mock ups to send home to my brother so he can get the ball rolling on the case mods that need to be done because I am an idiot and got the WATERCOOLING BUG.

Let me tell you all one thing you need a huge case or be willing to cut into your case to get the (AquaComputer Pump Adapter w/ Aqualis Res) It is 11inches tall and 3.5 inches wide. Below is my paint mock up because the USG will not allow Photoshop on our PCs here.

Please let me know what you guys think I know it is simple but need your input as cutting will begin shortly.

Stage 1



Stage 2


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> So I'm quite displeased.. I was in the middle of modding my Haf X ( painting and other random stuff ), Was almost finished with my tiger stripe camo when my buddies kid snuck in there to play with the big boy tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hammer met case. So i ordered an COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker


Well that sux. Can he pound a nail when he sits down now?









~Ceadder


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well that sux. Can he pound a nail when he sits down now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yes and no.. Because he came up to me and said I'm sorry! I just wanted to help you tinker







I cant be mad lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well that sux. Can he pound a nail when he sits down now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no.. Because he came up to me and said I'm sorry! I just wanted to help you tinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant be mad lol
Click to expand...

You sir are a better man than I.









You might be better off for cost if you contact Cooler Master and get them to send you the parts you need to recover it from the dead rather than buy a whole new case.









~Ceadder


----------



## Psyrical

Hey guys, may I get added to the club please? HAF 912:



Hardware:

*Case:* Cooler Master HAF912
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K @ 3.30GHz
*Motherboard:* ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
*Power:* Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 700W
*Graphics:* MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 2GB
*RAM:* Kingston HyperX blu 8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz
*Hard Drive:* 360GB Seagate ATA Device (SATA) @ 5400 RPM
*Monitor:* Asus VE198/208 LED Monitor (1600 x 900)
*OS:* MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
*Audio:* Realtek High Definition Audio
*Optical Drive:* DVD-RW ATA Device


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You sir are a better man than I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be better off for cost if you contact Cooler Master and get them to send you the parts you need to recover it from the dead rather than buy a whole new case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Eh im not worried, i will attempt to fix it for fun.. Ive had that case for about a year now, so it got it's use








And i already ordered a new case! I like change, and shiny things..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You sir are a better man than I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be better off for cost if you contact Cooler Master and get them to send you the parts you need to recover it from the dead rather than buy a whole new case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh im not worried, i will attempt to fix it for fun.. Ive had that case for about a year now, so it got it's use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i already ordered a new case! I like change, and shiny things..
Click to expand...

Haha same here that's why I'm changing my Compression fittings and selling my EK Comps. Going from Black to Shiny Red fittings this time.









~Ceadder


----------



## rubicsphere

What do you all think of this little mod I did. I started with the basic Haf 912 with the ugly grey interior and painted it black and the back panel red. I'm going with a full window mod later tonight after I go get me some plexi.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> What do you all think of this little mod I did. I started with the basic Haf 912 with the ugly grey interior and painted it black and the back panel red. I'm going with a full window mod later tonight after I go get me some plexi.


looks nice and i like the red side panel, good job and nice rig







oww those 680's look sexy too









on a side not i too dont like the grey interior, i am just lucky here i got the HAF 912 advance which came with a black interior and a side window


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Well gentleman first let me tell you how horrible it is to be deployed, what makes it worse is that I am currently living in a country I cannot get access to watercooling for my RIG so I am having it sent over to my APO.
> With RR coming in 69 days and a bag and drag all I can do is do some simple mock ups to send home to my brother so he can get the ball rolling on the case mods that need to be done because I am an idiot and got the WATERCOOLING BUG.
> Let me tell you all one thing you need a huge case or be willing to cut into your case to get the (AquaComputer Pump Adapter w/ Aqualis Res) It is 11inches tall and 3.5 inches wide. Below is my paint mock up because the USG will not allow Photoshop on our PCs here.
> Please let me know what you guys think I know it is simple but need your input as cutting will begin shortly.
> Stage 1
> 
> Stage 2


Why cut?
Use a 1/8" drill bit and drill out all the rivets (for my 932, there are about only 6). Comes out nice and clean, and you can put it back if you ever want to.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Well gentleman first let me tell you how horrible it is to be deployed, what makes it worse is that I am currently living in a country I cannot get access to watercooling for my RIG so I am having it sent over to my APO.
> With RR coming in 69 days and a bag and drag all I can do is do some simple mock ups to send home to my brother so he can get the ball rolling on the case mods that need to be done because I am an idiot and got the WATERCOOLING BUG.
> Let me tell you all one thing you need a huge case or be willing to cut into your case to get the (AquaComputer Pump Adapter w/ Aqualis Res) It is 11inches tall and 3.5 inches wide. Below is my paint mock up because the USG will not allow Photoshop on our PCs here.
> Please let me know what you guys think I know it is simple but need your input as cutting will begin shortly.
> Stage 1
> 
> Stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cut?
> Use a 1/8" drill bit and drill out all the rivets (for my 932, there are about only 6). Comes out nice and clean, and you can put it back if you ever want to.
Click to expand...

Cause he wants to keep the metal that is next to the 200 up front so he can use it to mount his pump and Reservoir too. The bottom section of the 5.25 bay is going to get cut also so the Reservoir can fit properly that's why.









~Ceadder


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cause he wants to keep the metal that is next to the 200 up front so he can use it to mount his pump and Reservoir too. The bottom section of the 5.25 bay is going to get cut also so the Reservoir can fit properly that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I would suggest to think about getting a smaller res if the 5.25 bays get in the way. Removing half of the HDD cage and cutting a gaping hole in the 5.25 will lower the rigidity and strength of the case. The case could potentially sag a tiny bit to a 88-92 degree angle, or put all the pressure on the motherboard tray. The external shell of the 932 has 3 rivets connecting every piece to other, which isn't a lot; and it sags a ton alone. Once the motherboard tray is installed, a lot more rigidity is given, because it prevents the case from moving side to side, but the front 5.25 bays and the HDD cage also give another large amount of case strength.
obviously it won't be severe, but it COULD happen if you have heavier things in your case (thick radiators filled with water, or if your computer is in a position where it can potentially be used as an arm rest, etc. Keeping the 5.25 bays intact is incredibly important because it connects the motherboard tray to the front of the case; whereas the HDD cage only connects the 5.25 to the bottom of the case.
also.. it would be quite hard to mount a pump/res on a piece of extruded metal (HDD cage).

my 2 cents. I say don't do anything permanent that can damage the structural rigidity of the case. in my 932 case mod (still in progress), I removed the HDD cage and planned to install L-brackets on the case bottom to help keep the case permanently rigid.


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha same here that's why I'm changing my Compression fittings and selling my EK Comps. Going from Black to Shiny Red fittings this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ooo gnarly! That will look great


----------



## sunset1

I could have saved myself a lot of grief had i checked out this section before I built my rig. .. so much info.. very nice.
I'll post my haf 22 photo when i get a bit organised..
Sunset1


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> I would suggest to think about getting a smaller res if the 5.25 bays get in the way. Removing half of the HDD cage and cutting a gaping hole in the 5.25 will lower the rigidity and strength of the case. The case could potentially sag a tiny bit to a 88-92 degree angle, or put all the pressure on the motherboard tray. The external shell of the 932 has 3 rivets connecting every piece to other, which isn't a lot; and it sags a ton alone. Once the motherboard tray is installed, a lot more rigidity is given, because it prevents the case from moving side to side, but the front 5.25 bays and the HDD cage also give another large amount of case strength.
> obviously it won't be severe, but it COULD happen if you have heavier things in your case (thick radiators filled with water, or if your computer is in a position where it can potentially be used as an arm rest, etc. Keeping the 5.25 bays intact is incredibly important because it connects the motherboard tray to the front of the case; whereas the HDD cage only connects the 5.25 to the bottom of the case.
> also.. it would be quite hard to mount a pump/res on a piece of extruded metal (HDD cage).
> my 2 cents. I say don't do anything permanent that can damage the structural rigidity of the case. in my 932 case mod (still in progress), I removed the HDD cage and planned to install L-brackets on the case bottom to help keep the case permanently rigid.


I am going to have some PLEXI put in since I have now decided to remove the entire drive bay.. except for the part in the front.



So that people will understand I blacked out everything that will be plexi keep in mind I am having to do this in pain sorry about the quality.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha same here that's why I'm changing my Compression fittings and selling my EK Comps. Going from Black to Shiny Red fittings this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo gnarly! That will look great
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah the only Red ones that were available at the time were the Bitspower ones but those were huge compared to the EK Comps. So I went with the EK Comps and while they're very nice, my case is too dark for those to be properly displayed. Especially on Acetal blocks. Red should fit well with my red lighting and being a shiny nickel they should reflect the lighting as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## HarZa

I took a little different approaching. I wanted to use some chromed copper pipe in my system. At least it is working fine and have unique look. Still have to clean it littlebit and do some other finishing but it is fully functional and I'm quite happy to it. What you think?


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks pretty good HarZa. Though you might look into doing something with those cables in the bottom.









~Ceadder


----------



## HarZa

You're right. I'm go into use that original cable cover to hide them so that's not big problem. Out of sight, out of mind. There's still lot to do, I just got it working.


----------



## _REAPER_

2 weeks in December will be devoted to building my HAF X back up... then back to Afghanistan, I cannot wait to get home. I have 2 of the below but got bored so put on the back plate


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarZa*
> 
> I took a little different approaching. I wanted to use some chromed copper pipe in my system. At least it is working fine and have unique look. Still have to clean it littlebit and do some other finishing but it is fully functional and I'm quite happy to it. What you think?


Looks sweet w/ the hardlines


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 2 weeks in December will be devoted to building my HAF X back up... then back to Afghanistan, I cannot wait to get home. I have 2 of the below but got bored so put on the back plate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


can't wait. always enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## Ice009

Does anyone know if CoolerMaster has got any new full tower chassis due out soon?

I've already got the original HAF X, but need a case for a second computer.

I was looking at the HAF XM, StormTrooper and NZXT Switch 810, but those cases have a few things that I don't like about them.

I'm wondering if CoolerMaster is supposed to release anything new soon?


----------



## makol

HAF-XB, I believe.

https://twitter.com/i/#!/LinusTech/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FMVfjlDuw


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> HAF-XB, I believe.
> https://twitter.com/i/#!/LinusTech/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FMVfjlDuw


Thanks for the link. Doesn't look like a full tower case though?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> HAF-XB, I believe.
> https://twitter.com/i/#!/LinusTech/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FMVfjlDuw


Did a bit of research. While new, it seems it's name is the RC-902XB-KWN1 "HAF Cube". 902 would point to smaller then a 912.


----------



## gdesmo

If you look at the image you can see it is a tiny case, maybe to try and compete with the Prodigy.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'd like to see them do a "HAF X2". Similar in size to the current X but with updated features like rotatable HDD trays, removable mobo tray, and so forth.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'd like to see them do a "HAF X2". Similar in size to the current X but with updated features like rotatable HDD trays, removable mobo tray, and so forth.


Agreed.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pittster

Question for the HAF 912 people or anyone really.

Has anyone tried cutting a hole for a fan in the space between the power supply and the front HDD cage?

Thinking of moving my side fan down to a bottom intake and replacing the standard perspex with a new piece less the hole for the fan?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Question for the HAF 912 people or anyone really.
> Has anyone tried cutting a hole for a fan in the space between the power supply and the front HDD cage?
> Thinking of moving my side fan down to a bottom intake and replacing the standard perspex with a new piece less the hole for the fan?


I looked, it seems like it would fit. Don't know if the airflow would be that great, with your fan taking in fromt he bottom. But also dust would be a larger problem, as low level dust would suck up in it.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I looked, it seems like it would fit. Don't know if the airflow would be that great, with your fan taking in fromt he bottom. But also dust would be a larger problem, as low level dust would suck up in it.


Yeah just measured it up can only fit 120mm fan in there. Think I will scrap that idea carry on lol


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Yeah just measured it up can only fit 120mm fan in there. Think I will scrap that idea carry on lol


Do not scrap it. Just find a way to put a filter on the fan. That will keep dust out.

On another note:

Hey.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317322/bacon-explosion-and-three-pepper-and-lime-rice#post_18391358

Enjoy!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Do not scrap it. Just find a way to put a filter on the fan. That will keep dust out.
> On another note:
> Hey.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317322/bacon-explosion-and-three-pepper-and-lime-rice#post_18391358
> Enjoy!


Is that Canadian bacon ? Send a few of those up to the Toronto Lan !


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Do not scrap it. Just find a way to put a filter on the fan. That will keep dust out.
> On another note:
> Hey.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317322/bacon-explosion-and-three-pepper-and-lime-rice#post_18391358
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Canadian bacon ? Send a few of those up to the Toronto Lan !
Click to expand...

Nope not Canadian Bacon. That is Grade A Ginuine Hickory Smoked Bacon! What a great idea for my next Meatloaf. Only I won't roll mine into a log. I make a kickazz Meatloaf so when I say this is a great idea you know it's a great idea.I use ground Porterhouse. You should see the butcher cry when he grinds it up.









~Ceadder


----------



## vinumsv

Hi Guys,

Hope CM HAF 912 Advanced is in this club or does it has separate one ?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinumsv*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Hope CM HAF 912 Advanced is in this club or does it has separate one ?


I'm pretty sure it is in this one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinumsv*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Hope CM HAF 912 Advanced is in this club or does it has separate one ?


Regardless of the numbers in the title, it's the HAF club, you're fine.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just got my new back piece cut for my HAF X. I am going to have the drive bays removed tomorrow and this put in the place.. let me know what you think


----------



## Ceadderman

That looks awesome _REAPER_.

~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That looks awesome _REAPER_.
> ~Ceadder


Project DRKNIGHT REV 1. It begins.. here are some progress pics, my Brother in Law is helping me with this build since I am deployed. Had to make room for watercooling in my HAF X.

I will be adding a custom back plat in the gaping hole.


----------



## _REAPER_

A few more updates


----------



## scaccima

Here's my HAF 932:


----------



## scaccima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Just got my new back piece cut for my HAF X. I am going to have the drive bays removed tomorrow and this put in the place.. let me know what you think


Nice work Reaper!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaccima*
> 
> Here's my HAF 932:


About time you joined up, your rig is looking great ! ps Don`t forget to fill out your specs in the Rigbuilder located in the upper right part of the page.


----------



## greenbalot

add me!! haf912 basic nothing special, just added 2 extra fans along with the original 2 on the case for a total of 4


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaccima*
> 
> Here's my HAF 932:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, but get that CPU into your loop and add a 120 where that AIO radiator is sitting. Should clean it up really nice without the extra tubing. Otherwise minus the cables that is pretty badazz.









~Ceadder


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Just a heads-up guys! The HAF 912 windowed side panels are back in stock in the CMStore. http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/


----------



## scaccima

Thanks Ceadder!

I'm planning to replace the H70 with either an XSPC Raystorm or EK Supremacy plus an additional EX360. Once completed, I'll post some updated pics.


----------



## Pedroseruca

Hi guys! i recently build my new pc with the Coolermaster haf 912 plus and found this "legendary" forum (2013 pages is monster)...

The final build is not ready yet as i need some more money to "build as i want"! Although i have a big question, and the reason i am posting is because i realize you are expert on this!
In this case (Haf 912) i realize that i cant install a corsair h40/60 on the back fan spot and at same time the top 200 standart CM red led fan (equal to front fan) (am i right?)
I search for ideas, little mods or solution and not much appear in response to my "problem"! the best i found was: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/gabinetes-e-case-mod/308836-club-coolermaster-haf-high-air-flow-129.html (2nd post photo)
the possition of de cpu cooler there let me get the top fan, but dont know if it is worthy?!

How much do you think this is viable or efficient? Do you have any suggestion or ideas?

congratz for this forum, hope you can help me!


----------



## scaccima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi guys! i recently build my new pc with the Coolermaster haf 912 plus and found this "legendary" forum (2013 pages is monster)...
> The final build is not ready yet as i need some more money to "build as i want"! Although i have a big question, and the reason i am posting is because i realize you are expert on this!
> In this case (Haf 912) i realize that i cant install a corsair h40/60 on the back fan spot and at same time the top 200 standart CM red led fan (equal to front fan) (am i right?)
> I search for ideas, little mods or solution and not much appear in response to my "problem"! the best i found was: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/gabinetes-e-case-mod/308836-club-coolermaster-haf-high-air-flow-129.html (2nd post photo)
> the possition of de cpu cooler there let me get the top fan, but dont know if it is worthy?!
> How much do you think this is viable or efficient? Do you have any suggestion or ideas?
> congratz for this forum, hope you can help me!


As long as the H40/60 is drawing in air directly from outside the case, you will see the best performance. I have a HAF 912 case with a H60 installed. I removed the top 200mm fan so I could mount the H60 in the "tradional" location. Hot air rises naturally so I figured I don't need the top fan.



Good luck!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaccima*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi guys! i recently build my new pc with the Coolermaster haf 912 plus and found this "legendary" forum (2013 pages is monster)...
> The final build is not ready yet as i need some more money to "build as i want"! Although i have a big question, and the reason i am posting is because i realize you are expert on this!
> In this case (Haf 912) i realize that i cant install a corsair h40/60 on the back fan spot and at same time the top 200 standart CM red led fan (equal to front fan) (am i right?)
> I search for ideas, little mods or solution and not much appear in response to my "problem"! the best i found was: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/gabinetes-e-case-mod/308836-club-coolermaster-haf-high-air-flow-129.html (2nd post photo)
> the possition of de cpu cooler there let me get the top fan, but dont know if it is worthy?!
> How much do you think this is viable or efficient? Do you have any suggestion or ideas?
> congratz for this forum, hope you can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the H40/60 is drawing in air directly from outside the case, you will see the best performance. I have a HAF 912 case with a H60 installed. I removed the top 200mm fan so I could mount the H60 in the "tradional" location. Hot air rises naturally so I figured I don't need the top fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Yes hot air rises naturally but a fan is definitely recommended in order to cool your MB optimally. I for one was glad to have my 200 up top when running my H50 because my NB temps on my Formula would have been seriously too hot to touch the heatsink with a bare finger without it. Might've even fried the board.









~Ceadder


----------



## scaccima

I'm lucky because both my rigs are in my basement. With the A/C running in the summer, my ambient temps are around 17 - 19 degrees celcius. With our Canadian winters (and the heat on) the ambient temps are only a couple of degrees higher. So far my in-case temps have been very managable.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi guys! i recently build my new pc with the Coolermaster haf 912 plus and found this "legendary" forum (2013 pages is monster)...
> The final build is not ready yet as i need some more money to "build as i want"! Although i have a big question, and the reason i am posting is because i realize you are expert on this!
> In this case (Haf 912) i realize that i cant install a corsair h40/60 on the back fan spot and at same time the top 200 standart CM red led fan (equal to front fan) (am i right?)
> I search for ideas, little mods or solution and not much appear in response to my "problem"! the best i found was: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/gabinetes-e-case-mod/308836-club-coolermaster-haf-high-air-flow-129.html (2nd post photo)
> the possition of de cpu cooler there let me get the top fan, but dont know if it is worthy?!
> How much do you think this is viable or efficient? Do you have any suggestion or ideas?
> congratz for this forum, hope you can help me!


Good selection. Hyper 212+, one of the best entry level aftermarket coolers, HAF912, a very nice machine if your budget is a little tight.. Has good cable routing and cooling options.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi guys! i recently build my new pc with the Coolermaster haf 912 plus and found this "legendary" forum (2013 pages is monster)...
> The final build is not ready yet as i need some more money to "build as i want"! Although i have a big question, and the reason i am posting is because i realize you are expert on this!
> In this case (Haf 912) i realize that i cant install a corsair h40/60 on the back fan spot and at same time the top 200 standart CM red led fan (equal to front fan) (am i right?)
> I search for ideas, little mods or solution and not much appear in response to my "problem"! the best i found was: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/gabinetes-e-case-mod/308836-club-coolermaster-haf-high-air-flow-129.html (2nd post photo)
> the possition of de cpu cooler there let me get the top fan, but dont know if it is worthy?!
> How much do you think this is viable or efficient? Do you have any suggestion or ideas?
> congratz for this forum, hope you can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> Good selection. Hyper 212+, one of the best entry level aftermarket coolers, HAF912, a very nice machine if your budget is a little tight.. Has good cable routing and cooling options.
Click to expand...

Yup this Hyper 212+ that I gave my brother keeps his 1055T within 1-2c of my water cooled 1100T. That's pretty damned good.









And we both run in the 932 so that's gotta tell ya something about a HAF case.







Cause I'm currently running 36c at 3/4 voltage on the Fan Controller for the 360 @Full Load. He's Folding too.









~Ceadder


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi guys! i recently build my new pc with the Coolermaster haf 912 plus and found this "legendary" forum (2013 pages is monster)...
> The final build is not ready yet as i need some more money to "build as i want"! Although i have a big question, and the reason i am posting is because i realize you are expert on this!
> In this case (Haf 912) i realize that i cant install a corsair h40/60 on the back fan spot and at same time the top 200 standart CM red led fan (equal to front fan) (am i right?)
> I search for ideas, little mods or solution and not much appear in response to my "problem"! the best i found was: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/gabinetes-e-case-mod/308836-club-coolermaster-haf-high-air-flow-129.html (2nd post photo)
> the possition of de cpu cooler there let me get the top fan, but dont know if it is worthy?!
> How much do you think this is viable or efficient? Do you have any suggestion or ideas?
> congratz for this forum, hope you can help me!


My solution was to remove the 200mm fan from the top and install 2 Scythe SY1212SL12H 120mm Case Fans. They are only 15mm thick and do a great job removing air. http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Kaze-Jyuni-Slim-Stream-120mm/dp/B002A97IJ0


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi guys! i recently build my new pc with the Coolermaster haf 912 plus and found this "legendary" forum (2013 pages is monster)...
> The final build is not ready yet as i need some more money to "build as i want"! Although i have a big question, and the reason i am posting is because i realize you are expert on this!
> In this case (Haf 912) i realize that i cant install a corsair h40/60 on the back fan spot and at same time the top 200 standart CM red led fan (equal to front fan) (am i right?)
> I search for ideas, little mods or solution and not much appear in response to my "problem"! the best i found was: http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/gabinetes-e-case-mod/308836-club-coolermaster-haf-high-air-flow-129.html (2nd post photo)
> the possition of de cpu cooler there let me get the top fan, but dont know if it is worthy?!
> How much do you think this is viable or efficient? Do you have any suggestion or ideas?
> congratz for this forum, hope you can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> My solution was to remove the 200mm fan from the top and install 2 Scythe SY1212SL12H 120mm Case Fans. They are only 15mm thick and do a great job removing air. http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Kaze-Jyuni-Slim-Stream-120mm/dp/B002A97IJ0
Click to expand...

Meh, I would recommend 20mm body Yate Loons in HF and put them on a splitter and run them off the CPU header. $4 fans FTW!









Still a 200 is much better imho. Better airflow. Yeah they may not "look" like they pull a lot of airflow but it's deceptively optimal.









~Ceadder


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Where do I purchase 20mm Yate Loons? Slim fans are pretty scarce from what I've seen.


----------



## scaccima

Here are some pics of my water cooled HAF 912:


----------



## gdesmo

Cool , I think I`ve seen this before. Looks good, are you leaving the rad as it is or will it be enclosed into a box of some sorts ? Good thing you have the coffee machine close by for those late night building sessions.


----------



## scaccima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Cool , I think I`ve seen this before. Looks good, are you leaving the rad as it is or will it be enclosed into a box of some sorts ? Good thing you have the coffee machine close by for those late night building sessions.


Hey gdesmo!

I'm leaving the rad mounted as is. I kind of like the look. To me it seems to fit in with the military look of the case already. Coffee machine is definitely well placed. The knives also keep people away while I'm playing - I mean working! LOL!


----------



## Pedroseruca

hey guys...

the two 120 slim fan maybe fit right in what i want.... although your good reviews about Hyper 212+ let me think!! difficult choice!









thanks for your suggestions!! Maybe later i post some photos too from my pc...


----------



## Seban

Hello.
I'd like to join the club.
Here's my HAF 932:
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/1677/zdjcie0002ad.jpg
Still working slowly on tweaking everything.
Sorry for the cables next to PSU but they are ziped for the side fan and the bottom fan near the PSU.

Any ideas on improvements ?

I'll try to post more photos ASAP!

Best Regards ~Seban


----------



## _REAPER_

Working on building up my stuff for my next watercooling adventure


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Every time I see that pic I ...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Hello.
> I'd like to join the club.
> Here's my HAF 932:
> 
> Still working slowly on tweaking everything.
> Sorry for the cables next to PSU but they are ziped for the side fan and the bottom fan near the PSU.
> 
> Any ideas on improvements ?
> 
> I'll try to post more photos ASAP!
> 
> Best Regards ~Seban


Very cool. Can't wait to see what you have in store for us with the Water Cooling.









Glad to have another 932 in the group.









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Working on building up my stuff for my next watercooling adventure


did you paint that? or do they now come in the color scheme? cause that would work perfectly for my next build


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> did you paint that? or do they now come in the color scheme? cause that would work perfectly for my next build


You can order the side panels for the Rad it comes with silver


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You can order the side panels for the Rad it comes with silver


sweet







... ty for the help... didnt know that... +rep


----------



## ski-bum

Haven't been here for awhile.
Just finished up my Sandy Bridge-e build and installed it into my HAF932.
I can only get 4.1ghz on the air cooler I have with HT enabled. So I want to water cool.
I'm sure it's been asked a thousand times here, but will a 360 rad fit in my case? Do I need to remove the front/top input assemble?
Was considering XSPC Raystorm EX280 . Is this a good choice? Don't want to go with a sealed system because I don't trust whoever put it together.
Thanks


----------



## Pedroseruca

Hi agains guys!!!

As i continue to search on my "demand" to finish the build i found this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3K08K79AEI
Somehow this guy did exactly what i want for my pc.... (fit the top 200 fan and the h60)!! the video doesnt have the best quality, so i cant really see how he did it!
can you take a look?

srr if there is some bad english! and thanks for all the answer!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi agains guys!!!
> 
> As i continue to search on my "demand" to finish the build i found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this guy did exactly what i want for my pc.... (fit the top 200 fan and the h60)!! the video doesnt have the best quality, so i cant really see how he did it!
> can you take a look?
> 
> srr if there is some bad english! and thanks for all the answer!!


Hey bro no offense but could you use the tags at the top above the text window to show your images? It would make it so much easier for people to see. And would probably get better results for what you're asking.









He mounted the round body 200s' in the front and top just like a regular fan and it looks like he has the stock corsair fan mounted to the Radiator first and then mounted the 2nd fan when he mounted the Rad to the exhaust location in the back of the case 2nd. It's a tight fit but it can be done.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pedroseruca

oh ok.. i didnt know i could post videos like that srr!







and thanks for the news!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Just a heads-up guys! The HAF 912 windowed side panels are back in stock in the CMStore. http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/


little disapointing with CM store... they dont sell for europe!







i would like that side panel! prabably going to mod mine instead!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroseruca*
> 
> Hi agains guys!!!
> As i continue to search on my "demand" to finish the build i found this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3K08K79AEI
> Somehow this guy did exactly what i want for my pc.... (fit the top 200 fan and the h60)!! the video doesnt have the best quality, so i cant really see how he did it!
> can you take a look?
> srr if there is some bad english! and thanks for all the answer!!


The Corsair 200mm fans are 20mm thick. Compare that to a regular 120mm fan that has a thickness of 25mm or the Cooler Master 200mm that has a thickness of 30mm and it is not too hard to see how he did it. In other words, he used Corsair 200mm fans that are thinner than most.









Edit: The Corsair 200mm are kinda hard to find but the BitFenix Spectre 200mm fans are also 20mm. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345003


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Working on building up my stuff for my next watercooling adventure


Reaper why you always have the best stuff?


----------



## sunset1

the haf 932 is on sale on newegg today. 129.99 after promo code and 10.00 rebate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL103012&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL103012-_-EMC-103012-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119160-L08A
free ship.

thinking of getting one of these today... i have 2 haf 922's and really like them but no room on top.
what is the largest radiator i can put on the top? ( without cutting off the top and adding two inches.. this is ocn after all...)

Edit... i just noticed the blue version is also on sale for 10.00 more..
I really like the 922s but id just like to have more room on top.. am i looking at my best option?
sunset1


----------



## OverClocker55

^
I like the HAF 932 but I don't like the cable management that much.


----------



## sunset1

thanks after looing around more i think ill hold off till righ before tanksgiving and not jump on a quick deal so soon. It would be for a future build anyway no sense tying up a bunch of cash before the sales.
thanks tho.. I almost bought it, then i saw the advanced version with blue led's then some other cases.. i need to do more research. As it is I updated the fans on my haf 922 and now the side pannel pops in and the fan hits the side pannel. ill prob go back to oem fan or put mesh in it like the 932. I had accidently bought 3 230mm fans a bit back so it was an excuse to upgrade. :>
sunset1


----------



## A7xConnor

I wanted to get the Haf X or 932, but they are simply too deep to fit on my space for the case haha. So I guess I'll be ordering my own Haf 912 plus soon


----------



## Dt_Freak1

i like the haf xm case. it is moddable and looks really sweet and has plenty of room at hte top of the case for more fans.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ^
> I like the HAF 932 but I don't like the cable management that much.


Nothing wrong with the cable management of the 932. Granted it doesn't have the grommets that HAF X and Corsair Cases do, but you can hide all your cables fairly well if you're on top of your game. 922 is the model that the Cable Management is kina Meh. I've done cable management in both and frankly I much rather like 932 for the simplistic cable management.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ^
> I like the HAF 932 but I don't like the cable management that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the cable management of the 932. Granted it doesn't have the grommets that HAF X and Corsair Cases do, but you can hide all your cables fairly well if you're on top of your game. 922 is the model that the Cable Management is kina Meh. I've done cable management in both and frankly I much rather like 932 for the simplistic cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

932 Advanced, cable management is easy. Not so much for the 932 that cuts off at the end of the board. AMD edition?

Anyway, look what toys I got today!



Fan is to swap with that ugly Apriva on the bottom, sleeving and heat shrink for the 8-pin, 24-pin, and PCI-e powers.


----------



## Venatik

Here's my HAF X, but please, please, for the love of God, try not to look inside!









Had a few hours to work on it before I had to go to the airport, so absolutely no cable management. Heck, some cables aren't even routed through the back (PCIe). That's the first thing on my schedule the day I get back home.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ^
> I like the HAF 932 but I don't like the cable management that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the cable management of the 932. Granted it doesn't have the grommets that HAF X and Corsair Cases do, but you can hide all your cables fairly well if you're on top of your game. 922 is the model that the Cable Management is kina Meh. I've done cable management in both and frankly I much rather like 932 for the simplistic cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 932 Advanced, Not so much for the 932 that cuts off at the end of the board. AMD edition?
> 
> Anyway, look what toys I got today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan is to swap with that ugly Apriva on the bottom, sleeving and heat shrink for the 8-pin, 24-pin, and PCI-e powers.
Click to expand...

Nice 6870 Crossfire setup. How you like it for gaming? I have a pair of Sapphires I've yet to get running at the same time. Running a single card until I can get the other one under Water then I'll run Crossfire until I can get the other one under water and then back.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the cable management of the 932. Granted it doesn't have the grommets that HAF X and Corsair Cases do, but you can hide all your cables fairly well if you're on top of your game. 922 is the model that the Cable Management is kina Meh. I've done cable management in both and frankly I much rather like 932 for the simplistic cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 932 Advanced, Not so much for the 932 that cuts off at the end of the board. AMD edition?
> 
> Anyway, look what toys I got today!
> 
> Fan is to swap with that ugly Apriva on the bottom, sleeving and heat shrink for the 8-pin, 24-pin, and PCI-e powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice 6870 Crossfire setup. How you like it for gaming? I have a pair of Sapphires I've yet to get running at the same time. Running a single card until I can get the other one under Water then I'll run Crossfire until I can get the other one under water and then back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

6970s*









I have a pair of 6870s in the backup rig though (Anvil) and it handles BlackMesa at 1080 eyefinity with ease, despite only having 1GB of VRAM. I was very impressed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the cable management of the 932. Granted it doesn't have the grommets that HAF X and Corsair Cases do, but you can hide all your cables fairly well if you're on top of your game. 922 is the model that the Cable Management is kina Meh. I've done cable management in both and frankly I much rather like 932 for the simplistic cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 932 Advanced, Not so much for the 932 that cuts off at the end of the board. AMD edition?
> 
> Anyway, look what toys I got today!
> 
> Fan is to swap with that ugly Apriva on the bottom, sleeving and heat shrink for the 8-pin, 24-pin, and PCI-e powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice 6870 Crossfire setup. How you like it for gaming? I have a pair of Sapphires I've yet to get running at the same time. Running a single card until I can get the other one under Water then I'll run Crossfire until I can get the other one under water and then back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6970s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of 6870s in the backup rig though (Anvil) and it handles BlackMesa at 1080 eyefinity with ease, despite only having 1GB of VRAM. I was very impressed.
Click to expand...

Ahhh very kewl. Looked like 6870s' cause the plugs seem to both be 6pin not 6+8pin.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the cable management of the 932. Granted it doesn't have the grommets that HAF X and Corsair Cases do, but you can hide all your cables fairly well if you're on top of your game. 922 is the model that the Cable Management is kina Meh. I've done cable management in both and frankly I much rather like 932 for the simplistic cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 932 Advanced, Not so much for the 932 that cuts off at the end of the board. AMD edition?
> 
> Anyway, look what toys I got today!
> 
> Fan is to swap with that ugly Apriva on the bottom, sleeving and heat shrink for the 8-pin, 24-pin, and PCI-e powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice 6870 Crossfire setup. How you like it for gaming? I have a pair of Sapphires I've yet to get running at the same time. Running a single card until I can get the other one under Water then I'll run Crossfire until I can get the other one under water and then back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6970s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of 6870s in the backup rig though (Anvil) and it handles BlackMesa at 1080 eyefinity with ease, despite only having 1GB of VRAM. I was very impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh very kewl. Looked like 6870s' cause the plugs seem to both be 6pin not 6+8pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Sneaky Sneaky


----------



## scaccima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 932 Advanced, cable management is easy. Not so much for the 932 that cuts off at the end of the board. AMD edition?
> Anyway, look what toys I got today!
> 
> Fan is to swap with that ugly Apriva on the bottom, sleeving and heat shrink for the 8-pin, 24-pin, and PCI-e powers.


I love those Cooler Master fans! I have 9 of them.


----------



## sunset1

does anyone know if there is a haf xm model that comes with blue fans? Im really liking the features on this case. OR if you can get the oem fans with the wired in switch for the front of the case in blue.
I have ordered the regular blue fans but havent seen the switched version.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> does anyone know if there is a haf xm model that comes with blue fans? Im really liking the features on this case. OR if you can get the oem fans with the wired in switch for the front of the case in blue.
> I have ordered the regular blue fans but havent seen the switched version.


If there is going to be one you'll find it at Newegg. That's where we've gotten them in the 922 and 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## sunset1

yea i was all over there and cms site i might email tech support but then just get one.. that way i can see if the side pannels from the xm fit the 922. If they do ill just order them to solve my fan side pannel issues. So mahy choices so little cash.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> yea i was all over there and cms site i might email tech support but then just get one.. that way i can see if the side pannels from the xm fit the 922. If they do ill just order them to solve my fan side pannel issues. So mahy choices so little cash.


Yeah, no they don't fit. They're of the fingered variety like other doors. You have to unlatch the top latches slide back and then off. So nothing about those doors transfers to the earlier HAFs'.









~Ceadder


----------



## sunset1

@ceadderman after writing a lengthy post i think i just talked myself into the haf xm. ;> Ill wait a bit to see if it goes on sale as now it only has a 10.00 rebate. thanks for the help.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> @ceadderman after writing a lengthy post i think i just talked myself into the haf xm. ;> Ill wait a bit to see if it goes on sale as now it only has a 10.00 rebate. thanks for the help.


No thanks necessary glad to be of assistance but if you really feel that I helped you we have ways of showing our happiness and you cannot get into trouble regarding T.O.S.









~Ceadder


----------



## shilka

This might be a stupid question but how do you disconnect the cables for the front panel on the HAF X i wanna have the case sides front and top painted but the i cant see any way to disconnect the cables for the front panel please help


----------



## sunset1

very delicately written thanks for the wake up call.. I have been really sick.. I need to go over the replys to my posts for the last two weeks and I always try to follow the tos and proper repping. :> someday ill be able to rep on my ipad. ;< I will re-read the proper repping guide and take care of business today on my pc. :>
many thanks on that info about the side pannels. If they were available, and i paid shipping and then got the backplane for sata I think it would have been better to just get the new case anyway.

by the way Coolermaster reps thanks for the deals on the older units .. Now lets see what we can do for pricing in the next weeks for the xm and newer models.








sunset1


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Does anyone know if the Cosmos II hdd sleds will work in the HAF 932? If so, where might I be able to buy some?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Cosmos II hdd sleds will work in the HAF 932? If so, where might I be able to buy some?


Pretty sure they don't. The PCB is different from one 932 to the next. But if you have a solder iron and the know how you can get some LED of whatever color you prefer and mod it yourself. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself have no fear. Carefully remove the PCB after you label and remove each cable. You'll need to warm the glue up enough to use a fine blade(Xacto, pen knife etc) to break the bond between each cable or pull it off in one strip. The glue has to be just above room temp.

Take the PCB put it in an anti-static baggie and take it to a television repairman and see if he has a little time to swap out the LEDs with some low intensity bulbs. I did it my self. I also have a couple tops around here one with all the cable intact. So if you don't wish to go through all the hassle I can do the mod and send you the PCB and cables. Sadly the cables are not the same from one 932 to the next. Some cables have 4 pin connectors on them and some have 6pin connectors. So no PCB can be guaranteed an exact match of the cables you have that's why Cooler Master sells replacement tops.... Hmmm I better check the top that I have to make sure everything on the PCB is good.









Well anyway you have a couple options to consider besides me, so

You can do the mod yourself
You can get a pro to do the mod.
You can buy a new top from CoolerMaster

Or if the tops I have will work I can do the job for you.

This is all assuming that you want a different color LED than the blindingly bright blue lazer beam that is the HAF 932 I/O panel LEDs'.









~Ceadder


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty sure they don't. The PCB is different from one 932 to the next. But if you have a solder iron and the know how you can get some LED of whatever color you prefer and mod it yourself. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself have no fear. Carefully remove the PCB after you label and remove each cable. You'll need to warm the glue up enough to use a fine blade(Xacto, pen knife etc) to break the bond between each cable or pull it off in one strip. The glue has to be just above room temp.
> Take the PCB put it in an anti-static baggie and take it to a television repairman and see if he has a little time to swap out the LEDs with some low intensity bulbs. I did it my self. I also have a couple tops around here one with all the cable intact. So if you don't wish to go through all the hassle I can do the mod and send you the PCB and cables. Sadly the cables are not the same from one 932 to the next. Some cables have 4 pin connectors on them and some have 6pin connectors. So no PCB can be guaranteed an exact match of the cables you have that's why Cooler Master sells replacement tops.... Hmmm I better check the top that I have to make sure everything on the PCB is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well anyway you have a couple options to consider besides me, so
> You can do the mod yourself
> You can get a pro to do the mod.
> You can buy a new top from CoolerMaster
> Or if the tops I have will work I can do the job for you.
> This is all assuming that you want a different color LED than the blindingly bright blue lazer beam that is the HAF 932 I/O panel LEDs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder










huh? No, I mean the toolless sled the hdd goes in.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh? No, I mean the toolless sled the hdd goes in.


If I was to guess, I would say they are the same size. Makes sence to me. I also have a full rack I don't use. If only you lived in the U.K. you could have them for free.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh? No, I mean the toolless sled the hdd goes in.


Oh I see what you were asking now. I just thought that was a typo. Yeah if the HDD trays are set up the same they probably are.









~Ceadder


----------



## ikuiku

2nd Place at Intel Sacramento Lan Fest not bad. 1st place rig was well done and one of the best haf's I have seen.http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx (Page 54)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> 2nd Place at Intel Sacramento Lan Fest not bad. 1st place rig was well done and one of the best haf's I have seen.http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx (Page 54)


All 3 of those rigs are very nicely done. Congrats on 2nd. Maybe next time you'll take first.









~Ceadder


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If I was to guess, I would say they are the same size. Makes sence to me. I also have a full rack I don't use. If only you lived in the U.K. you could have them for free.


Well its a shame I don't =( haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Oh I see what you were asking now. I just thought that was a typo. Yeah if the HDD trays are set up the same they probably are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Its all good. I went back and forth with CM and they pointed me in the right direction


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> All 3 of those rigs are very nicely done. Congrats on 2nd. Maybe next time you'll take first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks! I took 3rd in the last event and 2nd in this one so lets hope I can keep on moving down


----------



## Erick Silver

Don't you mean UP?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> All 3 of those rigs are very nicely done. Congrats on 2nd. Maybe next time you'll take first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I took 3rd in the last event and 2nd in this one so lets hope I can keep on moving down
Click to expand...

Well if I can ever get my mod done and have the opportunity and the money to fund the travel don't expect to get 1st over me. I'm from the area(Tuolumne Co) and while it would be a LOOOONG trip from Washington State it would give me an excuse to visit people I haven't seen in forever and possibly get my Rig into a Mag. Of course I'd have go go Intel to attend but it might be worth it.







lol

My mod is close to what the Winner did. I'm kina surprised that 932 showed so well tbh considering most of the Silverstone and Corsair entries that get photo recognition in the rags. These cases are 3 years old now. Which is really encouraging for me.









~Ceadder


----------



## ikuiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well if I can ever get my mod done and have the opportunity and the money to fund the travel don't expect to get 1st over me. I'm from the area(Tuolumne Co) and while it would be a LOOOONG trip from Washington State it would give me an excuse to visit people I haven't seen in forever and possibly get my Rig into a Mag. Of course I'd have go go Intel to attend but it might be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> My mod is close to what the Winner did. I'm kina surprised that 932 showed so well tbh considering most of the Silverstone and Corsair entries that get photo recognition in the rags. These cases are 3 years old now. Which is really encouraging for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I am pretty sure they hold a Intel lan fest in wasington. You dont need to go to a lanfest to get your computer in a magaizne. You can email cpumag with pictures/worklog of your computer and if they choose it for the front cover you will win $1500.00 and major braging rights! I am working on a new build right now. Sad to say i am moving on to a corasir 700d. I saw it on craigslist for 60.00 it just needed some TLC


----------



## sunset1

Wow you guys are making me real happy on my purchase.. my haf 932 advanced blue came today..

Edit: today newegg has the rc-942-kkn1 haf x 942 on sale.
149.99 after 30.00 rebate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119225&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL110612&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL110612-_-EMC-110612-P-_-ComputerCases-_-11119225-L07B


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well if I can ever get my mod done and have the opportunity and the money to fund the travel don't expect to get 1st over me. I'm from the area(Tuolumne Co) and while it would be a LOOOONG trip from Washington State it would give me an excuse to visit people I haven't seen in forever and possibly get my Rig into a Mag. Of course I'd have go go Intel to attend but it might be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> My mod is close to what the Winner did. I'm kina surprised that 932 showed so well tbh considering most of the Silverstone and Corsair entries that get photo recognition in the rags. These cases are 3 years old now. Which is really encouraging for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure they hold a Intel lan fest in wasington. You dont need to go to a lanfest to get your computer in a magaizne. You can email cpumag with pictures/worklog of your computer and if they choose it for the front cover you will win $1500.00 and major braging rights! I am working on a new build right now. Sad to say i am moving on to a corasir 700d. I saw it on craigslist for 60.00 it just needed some TLC
Click to expand...

They do. It's up in Seattle. I avoid Seattle traffic like the plague.







lol

I have family and friends down in Cali so it would give me an opportunity to catch up if I attended down there tho. And I at least know Cali traffic is mad kinda crazy but I got my pilots license in it so I'm better prepared when some fool answers/texts an merges three lanes into my right fender from the slow lane. Here these people just do it for the sheer excitement of causing a heart attack.







lol

Well if you do leave the 932, know that I'm looking for a Chassis an Right Door for my mod. So if you're not gonna ask too much when it comes time to make the jump, I'm always about. Gonna be away from home for an extended period of time but I'll be in Kansas so I'm not gonna be dropping off the face of the planet... I hope.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## NitrousX

HAF 932 owner here.

I was looking to replace the top 230mm fan with 3x120mm Scythe GT AP15's.

In terms of mounting them, do I just unscrew the 230mm fan and then proceed on mounting the three 120's?

I wouldn't have to remove any other parts right?

In terms of screws needed, what kind of screws are needed to mount the 120mm fans?

Also, if I ever wanted to mount a fan at the bottom of my case (there is an empty area next to the PSU), would the same screws that are used for the top 120mm fans work here too?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> HAF 932 owner here.
> 
> I was looking to replace the top 230mm fan with 3x120mm Scythe GT AP15's.
> 
> In terms of mounting them, do I just unscrew the 230mm fan and then proceed on mounting the three 120's?
> 
> I wouldn't have to remove any other parts right?
> 
> In terms of screws needed, what kind of screws are needed to mount the 120mm fans?
> 
> Also, if I ever wanted to mount a fan at the bottom of my case (there is an empty area next to the PSU), would the same screws that are used for the top 120mm fans work here too?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Unless you are running a 360 Radiator, I wouldn't recommend swapping the 230 for three 120. The reason is that 230 does quite a bit more than you think. It pulls the heat from the Heatsinks , chokes and vrm on your Mainboard and it's more effective than three 120s' imho.









But that said, should you wish to carry out your plan, you'll have to remove the top long enough to have access to the forward two mounting points to the 3rd mounting area. 3 screws and the top comes away from the metal with a forward push on the back of the top. Once you have your front fan mounted you then mount the other two as you would the 230. easy peasy.









I wouldn't use the same screws for the bottom fan if you install one but yes they should work. You should just use typical fan screws.









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

OK... so i have a HAF X and i will most likely be putting a skull trail setup with 2x wced 295s into it in the near future... i will put a 360mm rad up top, but what is teh max PSU length i can have to fit a 120mm in teh bottom? i am kinda of a RAD hog, so i would like top fit as much rad into this case as posible (but i hate extrenal rads)... what do you guys sugest?... i have WCed a HAF X before, but it was quite a wile ago and i dont remember much of what i did









EDIT: and i used an extrenal rad on that one

EDIT2: or could i fit a 2x 200mm rad in the top?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> OK... so i have a HAF X and i will most likely be putting a skull trail setup with 2x wced 295s into it in the near future... i will put a 360mm rad up top, but what is teh max PSU length i can have to fit a 120mm in teh bottom? i am kinda of a RAD hog, so i would like top fit as much rad into this case as posible (but i hate extrenal rads)... what do you guys sugest?... i have WCed a HAF X before, but it was quite a wile ago and i dont remember much of what i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and i used an extrenal rad on that one
> 
> EDIT2: or could i fit a 2x 200mm rad in the top?


You should be able to fit a 2x200 in the top. May need some mounts modded to make it fit properly but you should be able to fit it under the hood. Although I don't believe you would be able to get a 2nd 200 mounted inside the case unless you either remover the 5.25 entirely or cut notches in it to allow access for the wider body fan.

I think I can also safely say that if you have a 7" PSU you're not geting a 120 Rad in the bottom of the case. I have HX850w which is 7" +/- and a 120 wouldn't fit even if I didn't have my pump setup down there. Of course you could Mod it to fit by drilling a couple holes in the bottom the same distance apart as the top and bottom mount and seeing if it can line up just off the PSU enough to get purchase through the grill to secure the other side. Then it should work. Cause If I ran it the way it is now it would hit my modular connections.









When I'm ready to add another Rad I hope to have started in and completed the case expansion to Darkside so I can add either another 360 or start the next expansion and get an 1080 extreme to mount in the top.







Extreme cooling FTW!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You should be able to fit a 2x200 in the top. May need some mounts modded to make it fit properly but you should be able to fit it under the hood. Although I don't believe you would be able to get a 2nd 200 mounted inside the case unless you either remover the 5.25 entirely or cut notches in it to allow access for the wider body fan.
> I think I can also safely say that if you have a 7" PSU you're not geting a 120 Rad in the bottom of the case. I have HX850w which is 7" +/- and a 120 wouldn't fit even if I didn't have my pump setup down there. Of course you could Mod it to fit by drilling a couple holes in the bottom the same distance apart as the top and bottom mount and seeing if it can line up just off the PSU enough to get purchase through the grill to secure the other side. Then it should work. Cause If I ran it the way it is now it would hit my modular connections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm ready to add another Rad I hope to have started in and completed the case expansion to Darkside so I can add either another 360 or start the next expansion and get an 1080 extreme to mount in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme cooling FTW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


my main debate is should i just remove the HDD cage entirely... ill need to get a different PSU, but then a 240mm rad should fit down there just fine if im not mistaken







... ill have to see how much room there is when the board gets here







... and then i will have 2 awsome semi leagcy systems here


----------



## _REAPER_

I removed the entire HD cage as well as other things that needed to come out to fit my new watercooling setup


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... plz post pics of when your done or just link the log here







... i would like to see how it ends up since my system will probably have a crazy heat dump


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I removed the entire HD cage as well as other things that needed to come out to fit my new watercooling setup


Looks awesome _REAPER_ can't wait to see what you come up with. On a side note how flimsy is the case now that the Racks are gone? Cause I'm considering inverting the front so that the 5.25 bay is on the bottom and the fan grill is on the top in the middle of my setup should give me a ton more mounting surface but looks like it would definitely weaken the structure.









~Ceadder


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Looks awesome _REAPER_ can't wait to see what you come up with. On a side note how flimsy is the case now that the Racks are gone? Cause I'm considering inverting the front so that the 5.25 bay is on the bottom and the fan grill is on the top in the middle of my setup should give me a ton more mounting surface but looks like it would definitely weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I am custom building a large L bracket to restore the structural integrity of the case.. I will have a few pics in the coming days


----------



## nismo_usaf

I'm about to post a update from my first post **3 years and 4 months ago; post number 1539** on what my rig looks like. It's not a CRAZY difference but more less shows the build quality of Cooler Master!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Their is my kitty nismo! As you can see the computer on the left is a 912 that i recently bought, has a Q6600; GTX 280; 8gigs of ddr2; and that Mugen 2 is going in it along with the monitor, is all going to my brother in-law. His current computer is about 6-8 years old so.






Just happy to see this club still going strong, and all the modding being done with these case's!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HEY does any one have a vector file of the HAF LOGO??


----------



## sunset1

@nismo_usaf cool but what page? this could take a while. :> please repost post # with page cus im old and forget :>

btw newegg has the haf xm on sale a bit cheaper today.
they have too many good sales to post. having troube viewing pages its so busy. :>


----------



## Gidra90

Holla HAF Club!* xD=)








[932]


----------



## nismo_usaf

Sorry about that, i tried searching the post number and it wouldn't come up. so here is a link to it!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/1530#post_6666327


----------



## sunset1

haha that would be page 154 but i guess it depends how many posts you are set up to display. :> thanks for the the retro link. :>


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> haha that would be page 154 but i guess it depends how many posts you are set up to display. :> thanks for the the retro link. :>


Oh haha, my bad! No problem, I have my 912 booted up right now, no mods. Going in install Vista and try to upgrade to win 8 with the $15 crap







.


----------



## Geekerdom

]Can someone PLEASE HELP ME out, Ive been in HOSPITAL having MY HIP Pinned (Which was quite a delicate procedure)..

Anyways Im in recovery +Plus Ive been in the PC / GEEK Business for 20+Plus yrs - And have built quite a few PC's in this period

However I have NEVER TAKEN ON A PROJECT That wasn't designed and built from the ground up without my Specs. etc.

NEVERTHELESS - This time I want to build a Completely NEW PROJECT for ME MYSELF and I. However, I'm asking for the HELP

of the members of this Forum, to "HELP ME CHOOSE A LOT" see below:

*1).* HELP Pick me the BEST GAMING CoolerMaster Case "for the Money" ATM - Plus window essential that's why I picked this Thread.- I do NOT know
all the PC cases out there as there must be tonnes. I'm Humbly asking for your help, as I want or need a case that can be taken out of
the box with NO FANS to BUY (for once) and all is there so I have NO Modifications to make.

*2).* HELP me choose a CPU as Ive NOT kept upto DATE with the AMD PILE DRIVER FX-6300 FX-8350 and INTEL i5 / i7 CPU's
I have a Buget of £240 for a CPU, but am hoping not to use up all the "£240 if the NEW FX-6300 FX-8350 are worth a look, however
I guess its a MATTER of Opinion, at the end of the day. I LOVE INTEL I MUST SAY and I usually would settle for nothing less.
However I read that there has been some improvements to the Bulldozer Architecture, to Cross Over to PileDriver I really need to
Know if the AMD Setup is really worth it, but it means BUYING a Modern AMD 990FX Motherboard. which would eat into a reserve
Bank of £100 pounds.

*3).* Once again, Im doing this Project because I would love a PC that other have helped me (Put together a Rig) NOT just of my ideas
BUT their Ideas too, so I can assure you I will take your suggestions, seriously..
I have PLENTY of GOOD Quality Corsair RAM, I have A (TOP NOTCH Boxed 800w GOLD PSU). My Rig BOARD (only I do NOT have to BUY another)
will be the (ASUS P8P67 EVO Board) I have updated the BIOS to accept the new IVY BRIDGE CPU if needed its ready, (Ivy-B or Sandy-B ready)

*4).* Anyone whom may have any suggestions on anything else I may have forgotten, apart from MX4 Paste, I have a (NEW 212 EVO Cooler)
+Plus a (Geild GX-7 Cooler) I can use either, Plus I forgot to mention I also have a (NEW Corsair H70) which I bought last year never used.
Most of the main parts I have, just need all off your opinions, and many Kudos, to all to wish to take part and offer HELP.
This may NOT be the ideal forum thread for this build, but come one GUYS you are all intelligent peeps.. and I value your pimping ideas too.

5). That's all I have to SAY only: I really appreciate all who can help or decide to take part cheers! Thanks in Advance to all. - David

PS. I have never asked anyone for help to build a PC its always been my own workman ship, that's why I am "now open from all angles"
for ideas, to build something- So I can say YEH - Thanks to those guys from: that GEEK 'Overclockers Forum'. - Please contribute thanks again.!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> I'm asking for the HELP
> 
> of the members of this Forum, to "HELP ME CHOOSE A LOT" see below:
> 
> *1).* HELP Pick me the BEST GAMING CoolerMaster Case "for the Money" ATM - Plus window essential that's why I picked this Thread.- I do NOT know
> all the PC cases out there as there must be tonnes. I'm Humbly asking for your help, as I want or need a case that can be taken out of
> the box with NO FANS to BUY (for once) and all is there so I have NO Modifications to make.


Well there aren't too many windows available in the HAF series. You have the 932 window which is pretty small unless you get the Advanced with the Bay window option or the HAF X. But if you're not in the market for a Full Tower (23" Tall") I can't really suggest either of these even though they fit your window build because of your health issue. So to me we're down to a 922 or a 912. Cooler Master has a Door to fit the 922 that has a really nice bay window in it based on the Stryker door. The case is still rather beefy though it's not as tall as the 932 or the X. The 912 Plus has a window in the door but since I am not on your side of the Pond I can't say whether or not you have those in your area, nor can I rattle of a price for Queens Money price. Here it would be a tad more than $100US if we could get them. If you do have those in your area, I would recommend that. You didn't mention what your price range for a Case is so I'll assume that you can go bonkers in this regard and recommend the 912 and the money that you would be willing to spend you can budget elsewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> *2).* HELP me choose a CPU as Ive NOT kept upto DATE with the AMD PILE DRIVER FX-6300 FX-8350 and INTEL i5 / i7 CPU's
> I have a Buget of £240 for a CPU, but am hoping not to use up all the "£240 if the NEW FX-6300 FX-8350 are worth a look, however
> I guess its a MATTER of Opinion, at the end of the day. I LOVE INTEL I MUST SAY and I usually would settle for nothing less.
> However I read that there has been some improvements to the Bulldozer Architecture, to Cross Over to PileDriver I really need to
> Know if the AMD Setup is really worth it, but it means BUYING a Modern AMD 990FX Motherboard. which would eat into a reserve
> Bank of £100 pounds.


I am an AMD man myself Mate. Love everything about them. But I have to say if you're buying a complete system to pass on the AM3+ Platform. AMD doesn't seem interested in giving us a right proper chip for it or the socket is dead already or just too much things bein up in the air and they only just made it better than Bulldozer. So go Intel. Don't look back. Run as fast as you can possibly manage given the state of your condition and get into Intel. They're reasonably priced right now and you can use whatever money you've saved by going with the 912 and put it to a proper Motherboard. (don't mind me I've got Tom Logan's voice takin a stroll in my head







) but anyway go with a Sandy Bridge or entry level IB CPU. to give yourself some upgradeability toward the future. The improvements on the Piledriver aren't worth running out and jumping into a deceased platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> *3).* Once again, Im doing this Project because I would love a PC that other have helped me (Put together a Rig) NOT just of my ideas
> BUT their Ideas too, so I can assure you I will take your suggestions, seriously..
> I have PLENTY of GOOD Quality Corsair RAM, I have A (TOP NOTCH Boxed 800w GOLD PSU). My Rig BOARD (only I do NOT have to BUY another)
> will be the (ASUS P8P67 EVO Board) I have updated the BIOS to accept the new IVY BRIDGE CPU if needed its ready, (Ivy-B or Sandy-B ready)
> 
> *4).* Anyone whom may have any suggestions on anything else I may have forgotten, apart from MX4 Paste, I have a (NEW 212 EVO Cooler)
> +Plus a (Geild GX-7 Cooler) I can use either, Plus I forgot to mention I also have a (NEW Corsair H70) which I bought last year never used.
> Most of the main parts I have, just need all off your opinions, and many Kudos, to all to wish to take part and offer HELP.
> This may NOT be the ideal forum thread for this build, but come one GUYS you are all intelligent peeps.. and I value your pimping ideas too.
> 
> 5). That's all I have to SAY only: I really appreciate all who can help or decide to take part cheers! Thanks in Advance to all. - David
> 
> PS. I have never asked anyone for help to build a PC its always been my own workman ship, that's why I am "now open from all angles"
> for ideas, to build something- So I can say YEH - Thanks to those guys from: that GEEK 'Overclockers Forum'. - Please contribute thanks again.![/SIZE]


Well there you go, you're pretty much dab on for a system then. Stay the course with Intel and have a rip of a time with it. I have an AM3 board and am glad that I missed out on AM3+. I hope AMD have pulled their head out of their nether region when it comes time for me to build another Sig Rig, but if they don't I'm not going to weep when it comes time to shell out my currency for the new system. I've got everything I need other than Board and CPU in order to make that leap. AMD better get their ducks lined up an fast cause I'll be getting ready to do something over the next year or so.









Cheers to you sir! Hope I've helped you properly.









~Ceadder


----------



## Geekerdom

*@ Ceadderman and others from this thread who have passed me on ideas - Many Thanks to all..*









*Many-thanks for your reply - I hope this reply to you finds you safely too..*
I just want to thank-you for your warm and friendly advice brother, cheers! My Friend, I mean that for taking time to reply to me, means a lot espically hen you have been in hospital or 7 weeks or so...

I have decided on sticking with SandyBridge i7 2600K as I know the CPU well, and how to make it sing, on my ASUS P8P67 EVO Motherboard, which means the cost of upgrading is considerably less.

Than having to buy a sabertooth 990FX motherboard & PILEDRIVER FX-8350 8 CORE CPU Which many people have been telling me is a complete waste, because the 3570K OC is beating it. AND

There is little difference in price, however now I do not have to worry about the added expense of an FX AMD motherboard. (I WILL USE THE SPARE ONE I HAVE.) - AN ASUS P67 EVO MOBO..

*so it will be the 2500K, 3570K, or 2600K, 3770K, what do you think... on a ASUS P8P67 EVO with the IVY-B bios upgrade.

Im going for the HAF-X OR HAF-932 THE NEW VERSION. AGAIN IM STILL OPEN TO MORE SUGGESTIONS, Nothing is final yet not for 2x weeks until i have full mobility.. in my left leg.*

*I LIKE THE HAF-X or HAF-932 Because of the extra space to work in and plenty of fans and room for cables. the v2 HAF-932 IS WELCOMED.*

again, I just have to pick a GPU based on price and performance, so it will be a non reference *MSI GTX 660 FROZR III OR ASUS HD7850 OC SO Whatz best to help the PC multi task* as I have not kept upto date with the new cards
*
apart from the GTX 660 TI* which came out ages ago now. I was going to buy that until the *GTX 660 Came out*, plus the massive price drop in the *HD7850 OC Versions*. I like *because you get a FAB CARD plus 3 free games over* *this side of the pond.*

AGAIN I'm in recovery but at home with mum, and nothing to do but watch cable TV, its, beginning to get a little boring, +Plus I live in SCOTLAND and the weather is very, very cold. just like Canada ATM.

SO THIS PC build must be a trophy to remember. for a long time. you ask why a 660 other than a better value 670 GPU, YES I AGREE, but I intend to go SLI so thats why I have a decnt SLI BOARD AND PSU.
*
SO IT will be 2x GTX 660'S OR 2X HD7850'S IN CROSSFIRE.at a latter date.*









they are not too far apart but the prices of the HD7850's over here, are so cheap you could easily buy 2x for Crossfire, because of competition from TEAM GREEN (Nvidia). Cheers AMD/ATI. For the bargain cards with 3 free games.

I JUST WANNA SAY I HAVE ONE WEEK BEFORE I order these parts, which only take 24hrs to arrive at your door..

So, I need ideas, like what cooler to use out off the 3x new ones I own Coolermaster 212 EVO / GELID GX-7 AND / H70 CORSAIR.Closed Water Loop. whats the best to use in socket 1155.

also, WHAT ELSE Like an SSD DRIVE CORSAIR 180GB GS / OR CRUCIAL M4 256GB / EVEN Samsung 830 256GB, THESE ARE The finishing touches.
*
and I have planned on Windows 7 64 but if someone wants me to put in Windows 8 Pro even if your a mighty fine salesman, you need to I must have genuine

reasons for me to choose Win 8 Pro over Win Rock Solid 7 64Bit.*








*
thanks to all, peeps who contribute including Tiny Tom Logan. cheers Tom from YouTube.*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> *@ Ceadderman and others from this thread who have passed me on ideas - Many Thanks to all..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many-thanks for your reply - I hope this reply to you finds you safely too..*
> I just want to thank-you for your warm and friendly advice brother, cheers! My Friend, I mean that for taking time to reply to me, means a lot espically hen you have been in hospital or 7 weeks or so...
> 
> I have decided on sticking with SandyBridge i7 2600K as I know the CPU well, and how to make it sing, on my ASUS P8P67 EVO Motherboard, which means the cost of upgrading is considerably less.
> 
> Than having to buy a sabertooth 990FX motherboard & PILEDRIVER FX-8350 8 CORE CPU Which many people have been telling me is a complete waste, because the 3570K OC is beating it. AND
> 
> There is little difference in price, however now I do not have to worry about the added expense of an FX AMD motherboard. (I WILL USE THE SPARE ONE I HAVE.) - AN ASUS P67 EVO MOBO..
> 
> *so it will be the 2500K, 3570K, or 2600K, 3770K, what do you think... on a ASUS P8P67 EVO with the IVY-B bios upgrade.
> 
> Im going for the HAF-X OR HAF-932 THE NEW VERSION. AGAIN IM STILL OPEN TO MORE SUGGESTIONS, Nothing is final yet not for 2x weeks until i have full mobility.. in my left leg.*
> 
> *I LIKE THE HAF-X or HAF-932 Because of the extra space to work in and plenty of fans and room for cables. the v2 HAF-932 IS WELCOMED.*
> 
> again, I just have to pick a GPU based on price and performance, so it will be a non reference *MSI GTX 660 FROZR III OR ASUS HD7850 OC SO Whatz best to help the PC multi task* as I have not kept upto date with the new cards
> *
> apart from the GTX 660 TI* which came out ages ago now. I was going to buy that until the *GTX 660 Came out*, plus the massive price drop in the *HD7850 OC Versions*. I like *because you get a FAB CARD plus 3 free games over* *this side of the pond.*
> 
> AGAIN I'm in recovery but at home with mum, and nothing to do but watch cable TV, its, beginning to get a little boring, +Plus I live in SCOTLAND and the weather is very, very cold. just like Canada ATM.
> 
> SO THIS PC build must be a trophy to remember. for a long time. you ask why a 660 other than a better value 670 GPU, YES I AGREE, but I intend to go SLI so thats why I have a decnt SLI BOARD AND PSU.
> *
> SO IT will be 2x GTX 660'S OR 2X HD7850'S IN CROSSFIRE.at a latter date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not too far apart but the prices of the HD7850's over here, are so cheap you could easily buy 2x for Crossfire, because of competition from TEAM GREEN (Nvidia). Cheers AMD/ATI. For the bargain cards with 3 free games.
> 
> I JUST WANNA SAY I HAVE ONE WEEK BEFORE I order these parts, which only take 24hrs to arrive at your door..
> 
> So, I need ideas, like what cooler to use out off the 3x new ones I own Coolermaster 212 EVO / GELID GX-7 AND / H70 CORSAIR.Closed Water Loop. whats the best to use in socket 1155.
> 
> also, WHAT ELSE Like an SSD DRIVE CORSAIR 180GB GS / OR CRUCIAL M4 256GB / EVEN Samsung 830 256GB, THESE ARE The finishing touches.
> *
> and I have planned on Windows 7 64 but if someone wants me to put in Windows 8 Pro even if your a mighty fine salesman, you need to I must have genuine
> 
> reasons for me to choose Win 8 Pro over Win Rock Solid 7 64Bit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> thanks to all, peeps who contribute including Tiny Tom Logan. cheers Tom from YouTube.*


Good ideas all round. Go with i5 Ivy Bridge. It'll give you lots of upgradeability from there no matter which you choose.

And I would suggest 7870 or maybe you might consider one 7990 which will be good value since it has onboard Crossfire for a similar price poing. Much better than Team Green 6** series at the moment gives you more power options than the newer Energy Saver NVidia imho. Also you can run up to 3 monitors off one AMD card where you need more than one Team Green Card to get 3 monitor surface.

Go with the Corsair Card if you have HDD storage to back up an SSD. Either that or go with the Crucial drive. I don't recommend Samsung atm but that's just me. I don't hate Samsung, I'm just not happy that there were reports of Child Labor violations. For me, I would like to see a full quarter of penance before I recommend another Samsung component to anyone.

Always Win 7. The cloud is not our friend and should you ever lose your network for any length of time you will be rather limited in the access to your personal files. The only sane reason to even mess with 8 is Touchscreen. If you don't have or even care about Touchscreen then stay far far far away from Win 8.









I had H50 so I am really partial to the Hydro Series coolers. But I also have a Hyper 212+ a friend gave me that is running my bros 1055T. His system runs within 3c of my 1100T which is running 3.8Ghz clock on a Custom 360 loop now. So if you want a good cooler and don't have a Noctua or Megahelms sitting on the shelf I would say go with the 212 or the H70.









Can't wait to see your system together. Go with the 932 Advanced with the Bay Windo. My Bro runs a 932 with the AMD Dragon Bay window. It's a solid Case that he's gonna get years of use out of.









~Ceadder


----------



## Geekerdom

*@ Ceadderman and everyone who wants to add their 50 cents... change!

OKAY BROTHER YOU WIN - I will compromised and buy the HD7950 as it comes with 3 Free top games at present and I can also buy for only £219.99 GBP £££*

THE DIFFERENCE IN PRICE BETWEEN THE HD7870 and HD7950 ARE NOT MUCH - HOWEVER PERFORMANCE THERE IS *A MASSIVE SURGE IN THE HD 7950.*

I want to thank you again form your tips!, - Ceadderman









and if you could *also work me out a list of parts* I would need for the *Bitfenix Prodigy* a second cheap build of parts, for a 2nd project.

Ive seen Tom Logan's review on the Prodigy (Gets a Gold award), so must be good.. so say a Celeron 1155 on an Z77 MINI ITX BOARD, ASUS is a must have mobo..

That's a concern I prefer Asus because they provide those *very easy access HEADERS* FROM THE PC CASE FRONT PANEL Power, HD Activity light, USB.3.0 etc. esata headers,
*
Just makes life less frustrating when you are wiring up to the motherboard*, as motherboards change often sometimes every year. and new mobo, different settings..

Asus are the only other boards Ive come across apart from MSI.. That provide the headers with the motherboard in a (plastic packet), so you just say just clip things together so easy.

as I hate fiddling about with.The only card I will be putting in this is an HD7850 as it will not be used for gaming just multitasking, and most modern GPUs help with multitasking so I'm told, Nvida does anyways.

But I'm going for value for money. (this time its the HD7850 2GB) £139 IN THE UK. BARGAIN. - Then you guys seem to buy electronics very cheap in the USA, Compared to over here..in UK.

As like I said can get frustrating, especially when *ASUS* Have come up with a *solution.*

you would possibly know what modal of Asus Micro ITX board to buy, just built my fare share of PC's but never an Micro ITX Prodigy PC. like they have a cult following now much like a lot of other cases have over the years..

I hope you are keeping well, and enjoying the beginning of a weekend..

take care, folks on the other side of the pond,

*David, aka: (Geekerdom)*


----------



## sunset1

@Geekerdom wow you sound much different than your sexy photo.. :> hahah..
well from one gimp to annother... yup i wont go into details but i feel your pain.. Every day.

On to the computer... I just finished looking at the same cases but made my decision based on price in the end.
I have 2 haf 22s at home but wanted something with more features. I love my haf 922's but i have a 240 rad that i had to install on top to do a real push pull. ( i took off the top plastic piece that holds in the usb ports and switches and cut a hole to slide my closed loop cooler pump/block thru so i could mount the rad on the top to give me more options. the hole is hidden under the front top plate. and while you might be able to get a side pannel I think i have a better idea.

im not a fan of the 912 as to me it lacks the quality and features of the other models.. not trying to put it down just stating my opinion.

I didnt want anything too tall.. for me that took out the haf x and the 942.

my favorite case out of them all is the haf xm and in europe its available with a side pannel.
it has a larger cpu backplate cutout, two hot swap hard drive bays in the front, a ssd mounting place behind the back pannel, 200mm fans, a plastic top grille that comes off easy and has space for 2 200mm fans ( they are at least 200) usb 3 audio and usb2 front top, this case has the red leds on the fans. It also has most of the features of its big brothers.
I dont really care for the red lights. I was hoping for the blue so even tho this was my favorite case..
the haf 932 advanced blue edition went on sale for the same price as the xm. So i grabbed it ..IT came in yesterday.

here are some links onthe xm and you can find photos and some video reviews on the links. below.
one is a uk site with the side pannel and one is coolermaster and the other is newegg.newegg has great photos of hardware and some video reviews.( more like feature videos )

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6822

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-262-CM

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257
this site has video explaining features.

anyway good luck on the hip and if you have it there.. netflix.. streaming video and lots of movies.

I have a bunch of clcs closed loop water coolers, asetek makes clc's for other companies and i have two thremaltake three asetech and one coolermaster seidon the only one available here.
I think the eisberg is for sale there and that sounds like a cool deal. The units asetech makes for other companies i have found to be good performers. But it also depends on the heat you are putting out with that intel processor overclocked. I would recomend at least a 240 rad. The themaltake water 2.0 pro is what i use on my bulldoser. It works awesome and to kick up the performance i bought some corsair sp120 quiet fans. the thermaltake fans were quiet but my temps dropped when i put those corsair fans on my other radiator. they spin slower and have more static pressure. both work good corsair fans work better. By the way the thermaltake has a thicker rad than the h100. I think there is an upgrade to the h100 comming out but its not in the usa yet.
that new coolermaster eisbergh has regular water fittings and the pump can handle i think up to 5 blocks according to coolermaster.

later
sunset1


----------



## eskamobob1

So to be honest, o haven't read all of this, but I just wanted to respond to the case question... You should look at the 922-XM... I just did a build in it recently and it is an amazing case... As for the rest of your build it looks good... I would personally go with Vertex 4 SSDs, but you should be aware that they will slow down if they get full (over 90% use or so)... Hope this helped and I'll post more once I have some more time to read through your posts


----------



## sunset1

@eskimobob1 I didnt know that was a 922 xm.. i really like the features on that xm case. I would have bought one if newegg had it with blue leds.. ( didnt want to have to change leds/fans ) Especially the hot swap bays, and upgraded side pannels, removable top and hidden ssd drive mount, if we are talking the same case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gidra90*
> 
> Holla HAF Club!* xD=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [932]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sunset1

@OverClocker55 that ITX Beast is going to be stellar! I have been following "the Mod" and "the Red-Mod forums for a few months now and have seen some of the guys cool their video cards in small boxes with closed loop coolers. They work extremly well and quiet. Btw i really like the name of the build with eta in it... great idea. :>


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> @OverClocker55 that ITX Beast is going to be stellar! I have been following "the Mod" and "the Red-Mod forums for a few months now and have seen some of the guys cool their video cards in small boxes with closed loop coolers. They work extremly well and quiet. Btw i really like the name of the build with eta in it... great idea. :>


I basically have everything but the cpu cooler,mobo and case.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> @eskimobob1 I didnt know that was a 922 xm.. i really like the features on that xm case. I would have bought one if newegg had it with blue leds.. ( didnt want to have to change leds/fans ) Especially the hot swap bays, and upgraded side pannels, removable top and hidden ssd drive mount, if we are talking the same case.


Lol... That is the case I am talking about... It is truly an amazing case to WC especially when you add 3x 120mm fan mounts to the top and take out the HDD bays... I saw a guy mount a 240 rad down there and his tube res on top of it with plenty of room left... It's a fun case to work win as well









@geekerdorm
I absolutely love zotac mITX boards... That is definitely the place where the company shines


----------



## Ice009

Still no news of CoolerMaster releasing a new full tower case anytime soon?


----------



## eskamobob1

None that I have hear of


----------



## ahimoth

I know the CM HAF X is an amazing case that can support some killer mods like so but for those of use who aren't up to the task for modding is the HAF X friendly enough? to fit a large 3 x 120 radiator without resorting to modding?


----------



## eskamobob1

That really depends on what you plan to do with it... Would u give us the system specs you want to out in it and just some basic goals of the machine?


----------



## ahimoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> That really depends on what you plan to do with it... Would u give us the system specs you want to out in it and just some basic goals of the machine?


Could I direct you to this post? It has links to my build etc and we can have more back and forth interaction then clustering up this thread







Thanks for your quick reply by the way!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1326283/the-case-thats-right-for-me-haf-x-vs-phantom-820-plus-others


----------



## Justhavocman

I'm one of you guys , can i join? :3


----------



## Fridge Gnome

I've just about finished up my HAF 932, still trying to find a side window before I start hacking my case apart.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fridge Gnome*
> 
> I've just about finished up my HAF 932, still trying to find a side window before I start hacking my case apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go to CM site, look for the "Where to Buy" link in the left hand link list and click on that. CM Store will be listed. Should be able to find a door with window for it there. I'm not sure if that's the exact title of the link but it's definitely related to that mindset.









Which Radiator is that in the 120 spot?









~Ceadder


----------



## makol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVMkGv1uXTE&

Say hello to the newest member of the HAF family.


----------



## eskamobob1

Pure smex... So wish I had a build that could use this, but I need a tech station more then this and I already am about to start 2 builds


----------



## Lucky 23

Pretty sweet case


----------



## nismofreak

Just might have to find a reason to do another build!









Damned sweet case!


----------



## Ceadderman

Sometime over the next 4 or 5 months I hope to build the GF a proper desktop. We'll sell her Store bought Desktop system and get her something a bit zippier so her daughter has a proper system for doing schoolwork. Gonna have to make sure to get Win 7 ultimate for it before MS stops supplying Newegg. This way they both can get around seamlessly. I'm thinking that I would probably build a Monitor Mount for the case so that it's not taking up so much Real Estate. That thing is pretty beefy considering the base dimensions. My only real issue with it is that 200 mounting only option in the top. Would love to put an AIO cooler in that spot but I guess the back 120 mount will have to suffice.









But yeah that case is pretty badass. Gonna have to make sure to sit on Nils site and wait for him to open it up or find someone who is making a bulk purchase of sleeving for it. Gonna be lots of Purple in this one for shure. Might even replace the PWR/Activity LEDs' to purple as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sometime over the next 4 or 5 months I hope to build the GF a proper desktop. We'll sell her Store bought Desktop system and get her something a bit zippier so her daughter has a proper system for doing schoolwork. Gonna have to make sure to get Win 7 ultimate for it before MS stops supplying Newegg. This way they both can get around seamlessly. I'm thinking that I would probably build a Monitor Mount for the case so that it's not taking up so much Real Estate. That thing is pretty beefy considering the base dimensions. My only real issue with it is that 200 mounting only option in the top. Would love to put an AIO cooler in that spot but I guess the back 120 mount will have to suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah that case is pretty badass. Gonna have to make sure to sit on Nils site and wait for him to open it up or find someone who is making a bulk purchase of sleeving for it. Gonna be lots of Purple in this one for shure. Might even replace the PWR/Activity LEDs' to purple as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


lol... i want to remove the 5.25 bays, and 2.5 bays and add a slim 280 rad down there as well... my main complaint with the case TBH is that the whole "removable motherboard tray" is just a gimic... they knew thats not what we wanted... in fact making it removable the way it is is necesary to even being able to use the bottom section of the case... i think probably the bigest improvement to the case would have been to move the motherboard tray up slightly so that you can fit a thicker rad in the bottom... ik the majority dont watercool, but all the "wattercooling" mass produced cases on the market in that shape just suck tbh







... we realy need a good small size cube


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sometime over the next 4 or 5 months I hope to build the GF a proper desktop. We'll sell her Store bought Desktop system and get her something a bit zippier so her daughter has a proper system for doing schoolwork. Gonna have to make sure to get Win 7 ultimate for it before MS stops supplying Newegg. This way they both can get around seamlessly. I'm thinking that I would probably build a Monitor Mount for the case so that it's not taking up so much Real Estate. That thing is pretty beefy considering the base dimensions. My only real issue with it is that 200 mounting only option in the top. Would love to put an AIO cooler in that spot but I guess the back 120 mount will have to suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah that case is pretty badass. Gonna have to make sure to sit on Nils site and wait for him to open it up or find someone who is making a bulk purchase of sleeving for it. Gonna be lots of Purple in this one for shure. Might even replace the PWR/Activity LEDs' to purple as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... i want to remove the 5.25 bays, and 2.5 bays and add a slim 280 rad down there as well... my main complaint with the case TBH is that the whole "removable motherboard tray" is just a gimic... they knew thats not what we wanted... in fact making it removable the way it is is necesary to even being able to use the bottom section of the case... i think probably the bigest improvement to the case would have been to move the motherboard tray up slightly so that you can fit a thicker rad in the bottom... ik the majority dont watercool, but all the "wattercooling" mass produced cases on the market in that shape just suck tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... we realy need a good small size cube
Click to expand...

Yeah I wanna do the water cooling up right but this is a teaching system to teach my lady how to build her own at the same time. One step at a time just like how I learned to build a system nearly 20 years ago now. So for now it's either a 100i or it's the new Cooler Master AIO kit unless they have the Frozen Cube system out. If it's out that's more likely the system to go with and I can use that to teach her how to water cool.









My lady is a Techies dream mate. The willingness to learn what I like to do with my spare time and what I'm doing to be self reliant.









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I wanna do the water cooling up right but this is a teaching system to teach my lady how to build her own at the same time. One step at a time just like how I learned to build a system nearly 20 years ago now. So for now it's either a 100i or it's the new Cooler Master AIO kit unless they have the Frozen Cube system out. If it's out that's more likely the system to go with and I can use that to teach her how to water cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady is a Techies dream mate. The willingness to learn what I like to do with my spare time and what I'm doing to be self reliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


well thats a good reson







... jc, what system did you learn on? (granted i am probably younger then you but,) my first was a P4 EE fully WCed with 90% glycal running through a series of condenser coils (yes it was a crazy first build, but i did it with my uncle and i was like 10








)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I wanna do the water cooling up right but this is a teaching system to teach my lady how to build her own at the same time. One step at a time just like how I learned to build a system nearly 20 years ago now. So for now it's either a 100i or it's the new Cooler Master AIO kit unless they have the Frozen Cube system out. If it's out that's more likely the system to go with and I can use that to teach her how to water cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady is a Techies dream mate. The willingness to learn what I like to do with my spare time and what I'm doing to be self reliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thats a good reson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... jc, what system did you learn on? (granted i am probably younger then you but,) my first was a P4 EE fully WCed with 90% glycal running through a series of condenser coils (yes it was a crazy first build, but i did it with my uncle and i was like 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

I learned on Tandy's and early Intel 386 an 486. Didn't have near the specialized components that we Enthusiasts have available to us today but I used to tear down old busted systems to learn where everything goes an didn't build my first until I was out of the service and Pentium came along. Then AMD came along an I liked that I could afford to build my own system for cheaper than Intel so I stayed with AMD ever since.gonna be going back to Intel it looks like though cause AMD isn't staying true to the business model that engendered them to me all those years ago. If they don't have something good coming out that is not AM3+ based, I'm reasonably sure that I am done with AMD for anything but their APU chip systems. That's probably what I will build for the GF is an APU which cranks out mad speed compared to Intel's AIO Processors.









Things have certainly come a long way from the old Floppy storage discs since the advent of the HDD.









~Ceadder


----------



## warakawa

I have this weird issue, I bought a 4GB sandisk USB driver that would like work if I plug it into the front USB 3.0 port, it would not work in the front USB 2.0 port, the computer would play the detection sound but nothing would show up.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Okay... Anyone with a HAF 912 with USB 2.0 front headers know how you can convert them to USB 3.0? I don't think it would be that hard...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Okay... Anyone with a HAF 912 with USB 2.0 front headers know how you can convert them to USB 3.0? I don't think it would be that hard...


USB 3.0 actually has 5 more pins with the original 4 added in for backward compatibility. The 2.0 socket is incompatible. I assume however that if you get a spare 3.0 kit thing, such as from a 932 Advanced, that you could cut out the original sockets and wire them in, but the HAF series doesn't use direct-ports if I remember correctly, they use a small circuit board that does not have the needed pins.

TL;DR: Unless I'm mistaken, no, you can't.


----------



## _REAPER_

Been building up the strenght in the case again.. I still have alot to do like Paint it cut out the hole for the front fan and cut the top part out to fit my rad but the project is coming along.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Okay... Anyone with a HAF 912 with USB 2.0 front headers know how you can convert them to USB 3.0? I don't think it would be that hard...
> 
> 
> 
> USB 3.0 actually has 5 more pins with the original 4 added in for backward compatibility. The 2.0 socket is incompatible. I assume however that if you get a spare 3.0 kit thing, such as from a 932 Advanced, that you could cut out the original sockets and wire them in, but the HAF series doesn't use direct-ports if I remember correctly, they use a small circuit board that does not have the needed pins.
> 
> TL;DR: Unless I'm mistaken, no, you can't.
Click to expand...

This. It jsut isn't possible to convert the 2.0 front panel to 3.0. The sockets have the incorrect housing solder points to the lanes. Personally I would just get a 3.0 extension and route it under the case and affix the hub out of the way between the front feet if it's on a desk top. If it's on the floor route the cable over the top and affix the hub to the top with clear double sided tape.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fridge Gnome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Go to CM site, look for the "Where to Buy" link in the left hand link list and click on that. CM Store will be listed. Should be able to find a door with window for it there. I'm not sure if that's the exact title of the link but it's definitely related to that mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Radiator is that in the 120 spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The side window is still in there store, but it has been out of stock for a while now.
I'm fairly sure that they aren't making the window anymore. Frozencpu is selling a similar one, but it's $100, which seems pretty expensive.

The radiator is an XSPC low profile.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fridge Gnome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Go to CM site, look for the "Where to Buy" link in the left hand link list and click on that. CM Store will be listed. Should be able to find a door with window for it there. I'm not sure if that's the exact title of the link but it's definitely related to that mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Radiator is that in the 120 spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side window is still in there store, but it has been out of stock for a while now.
> I'm fairly sure that they aren't making the window anymore. Frozencpu is selling a similar one, but it's $100, which seems pretty expensive.
> 
> The radiator is an XSPC low profile.
Click to expand...

Coolness thanks for the 120 info. Call Cooler Master. Never assume the worst. They should be able to tell you if they stopped making them or not. Personally I don't believe they have as you can still buy 932 Advances all round the net including their site. They're more likely to do away with the Storm Scout and parts before they do away with previous HAF cases and parts. Shoot they only just started a complete phaze out of Stacker cases. Those have been around since forever.









~Ceadder


----------



## kamikaze_

bad pictures, but i finally got this case in tonight to fit my E779 motherboard and old pc with the i7 980x just lingering around.









EDIT:
my new foot warmer


----------



## rquinn19

I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on the XB. I have a few concerns. What do you think a Haf-X would be worth in the market place and would cooling my system be an issue? I like the Haf-X, but it really isn't portable and it's huge. I don't have or would ever need a ton of drives, but the cooling is nice on the Haf-X.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on the XB. I have a few concerns. What do you think a Haf-X would be worth in the market place and would cooling my system be an issue? I like the Haf-X, but it really isn't portable and it's huge. I don't have or would ever need a ton of drives, but the cooling is nice on the Haf-X.


I have the HAF X myself and i love it yes it big and heavy as hell but it has more room and fans then you most likely ever need
Maybe you sould look at the HAF XM same deal as the HAF X only smaller
Only bad thing i have to say about the HAF series cases are that i think the fans are crap i use Bitfenix Spectre Pro´s for all my fans in my HAF X


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have the HAF X myself and i love it yes it big and heavy as hell but it has more room and fans then you most likely ever need
> Maybe you sould look at the HAF XM same deal as the HAF X only smaller
> Only bad thing i have to say about the HAF series cases are that i think the fans are crap i use Bitfenix Spectre Pro´s for all my fans in my HAF X


I like the Haf-XM too, but I like the form factor of the XB. I have a great location for it so the footprint isn't an issue. The only way I'd be dissapointed is if my temps went up significantly across the board.


----------



## sunset1

One quick note .. the OCN community choice awards poll for cases have somehow omitted coolermaster haf cases at least in the mid tower area ( as far as i got ) .. we have to write in our picks so please everyone lets show them which case we like the best. The xm gets my vote. But what class is the xb?


----------



## rquinn19

Got my HAF-XB today. Moved everything from the HAF-X over to it tonight. Have some more work to do. Didn't tie anything down, but it's still a clean setup the way the case is. Even under the mobo tray cables are easily tucked in and organized.

Here's some before and after pics.

The retired (and for sale) HAF-X


























My new HAF-XB


























Case is perfect fit for my use and where it's going. Short enough to fit where it's going, but still big and spacious to keep things nice and cool.

Excuse the crappy pics and big mess.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Got my HAF-XB today. Moved everything from the HAF-X over to it tonight. Have some more work to do. Didn't tie anything down, but it's still a clean setup the way the case is. Even under the mobo tray cables are easily tucked in and organized.
> 
> Here's some before and after pics.
> 
> The retired (and for sale) HAF-X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new HAF-XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is perfect fit for my use and where it's going. Short enough to fit where it's going, but still big and spacious to keep things nice and cool.
> 
> Excuse the crappy pics and big mess.


OMG that thing is huge.









Too bad you're in a HAF X. I need two more 932s' for my Mod. Gonna see about contacting Cooler Master and see if they can sponsor my build now that I'm getting close to having it completed. I don't need much from them. Just need a couple of donor cases where the structure is intact. and a couple Right Hand Doors. Then I need to pick up some more plexi so I can Mod this case properly an do Darkside up right.

I'm eye balling the XB for the GF an her kids system. Can you take a pic of it near a wooden !2" rule? Would help me decide whether to go with the XB or if I should go with the BitFenix Mini ITX case.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

what size is the fans on top frount side on the haf 932 advanced


----------



## sunset1

@rquinn19 aww i thought you were going to leave some goodies in the haf x.. ;> Id be up all night if i had that xb case.. and maybe the next day.. :> hrmm looks like you might have snuck a 200mm fan in the top... ( just bein nosey.)


----------



## rquinn19

Couldn't find a 12" ruler, but for some reason I have a 7"????? The case is definitely huge. Not the prettiest, kind of a plain box. I'm sure a modder could do some good work with it.

I might throw the 200mm fan from the HAF-X in there today just to see how it affects air flow and temps. Trying to get the HAF-X cleaned up and boxed up though so it can sit it can be prepared for the CL lowball offers.


















It's like twp 912's sitting next to each other!


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Couldn't find a 12" ruler, but for some reason I have a 7"????? The case is definitely huge. Not the prettiest, kind of a plain box. I'm sure a modder could do some good work with it.
> I might throw the 200mm fan from the HAF-X in there today just to see how it affects air flow and temps. Trying to get the HAF-X cleaned up and boxed up though so it can sit it can be prepared for the CL lowball offers.


Nice HAF Xb! Where did you buy it?

I have a trivia question on HAF Xb, does anyone guess what we designed HAF Xb bottom holes for?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my HAF-XB today. Moved everything from the HAF-X over to it tonight. Have some more work to do. Didn't tie anything down, but it's still a clean setup the way the case is. Even under the mobo tray cables are easily tucked in and organized.
> Here's some before and after pics.
> The retired (and for sale) HAF-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new HAF-XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is perfect fit for my use and where it's going. Short enough to fit where it's going, but still big and spacious to keep things nice and cool.
> Excuse the crappy pics and big mess.


Dude, Super-Congrats on your purchase! Hopefully you 've enjoy with new case!


----------



## makol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Nice HAF Xb! Where did you buy it?
> I have a trivia question on HAF Xb, does anyone guess what we designed HAF Xb bottom holes for?


Ventilation? Or maybe for external cables to pass through into the case?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Nice HAF Xb! Where did you buy it?
> I have a trivia question on HAF Xb, does anyone guess what we designed HAF Xb bottom holes for?


For zip tying cables?


----------



## 1ceStall10n

Well haters can hate the XB all they want, they just jelly or have no taste anyway







So, for the neatly past 3 years since buying my Antec mini P-180 for my build back in 2009, iv'e been content with it as I've yet to see any case maker come out with a replacement that really makes me go "ooooh and awwwww". I gave my Mini p-180 facelift last year with my my system upgrade and I still do rather like it, but its getting a bit "aged" and I have certain things like front USB, more flexiblity and something new to play with and mod thats been knawing at the back of my mind.

However, Corsair, Antec, Silverstone have lacked in anything that really catchs my eyes for my needs and desires. Mostly, I'm REALLY picking with my cases. I've tried a couple of silverstones over the last few years in the SUGO line up and Temjin as I don't want full sized ATX cases anymore since going with my mATX build back in 2008, I just don't need all that tower space, its a waste but I still wanted something flexible so I could experiment and mod, but something that had great cooling, but looked cool, but could also keep the noise down but something that just screamed "cool" that would maybe make me shell out to replace my aging mini P-180

Well, I spent the last hour or so last night surfing around newegg and google seeing what was new in the case world and I had just about given up hope when I saw this from Coolermaster, and I nearly had a case modders hard on....

It will be here Monday, so happy early Christmas to me!!


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceStall10n*
> 
> Well haters can hate the XB all they want, they just jelly or have no taste anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for the neatly past 3 years since buying my Antec mini P-180 for my build back in 2009, iv'e been content with it as I've yet to see any case maker come out with a replacement that really makes me go "ooooh and awwwww". I gave my Mini p-180 facelift last year with my my system upgrade and I still do rather like it, but its getting a bit "aged" and I have certain things like front USB, more flexiblity and something new to play with and mod thats been knawing at the back of my mind.
> 
> However, Corsair, Antec, Silverstone have lacked in anything that really catchs my eyes for my needs and desires. Mostly, I'm REALLY picking with my cases. I've tried a couple of silverstones over the last few years in the SUGO line up and Temjin as I don't want full sized ATX cases anymore since going with my mATX build back in 2008, I just don't need all that tower space, its a waste but I still wanted something flexible so I could experiment and mod, but something that had great cooling, but looked cool, but could also keep the noise down but something that just screamed "cool" that would maybe make me shell out to replace my aging mini P-180
> 
> Well, I spent the last hour or so last night surfing around newegg and google seeing what was new in the case world and I had just about given up hope when I saw this from Coolermaster, and I nearly had a case modders hard on....
> It will be here Monday, so happy early Christmas to me!!


Just a word of advice, this case is probably bigger than you think. Look at my pics. It reminds me of the older rack stereo systems. Record player up top, receiver and tape deck. LOL. Don't get me wrong. I love it. Like I said it's perfect for what I needed. I just don't get why they made the internal drive space 2.5" only. There's plenty of room down under for 3.5" hdd. I'm sure people will be rigging them up down there somehow anyways.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1ceStall10n*
> 
> Well haters can hate the XB all they want, they just jelly or have no taste anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for the neatly past 3 years since buying my Antec mini P-180 for my build back in 2009, iv'e been content with it as I've yet to see any case maker come out with a replacement that really makes me go "ooooh and awwwww". I gave my Mini p-180 facelift last year with my my system upgrade and I still do rather like it, but its getting a bit "aged" and I have certain things like front USB, more flexiblity and something new to play with and mod thats been knawing at the back of my mind.
> 
> However, Corsair, Antec, Silverstone have lacked in anything that really catchs my eyes for my needs and desires. Mostly, I'm REALLY picking with my cases. I've tried a couple of silverstones over the last few years in the SUGO line up and Temjin as I don't want full sized ATX cases anymore since going with my mATX build back in 2008, I just don't need all that tower space, its a waste but I still wanted something flexible so I could experiment and mod, but something that had great cooling, but looked cool, but could also keep the noise down but something that just screamed "cool" that would maybe make me shell out to replace my aging mini P-180
> 
> Well, I spent the last hour or so last night surfing around newegg and google seeing what was new in the case world and I had just about given up hope when I saw this from Coolermaster, and I nearly had a case modders hard on....
> It will be here Monday, so happy early Christmas to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a word of advice, *this case is probably bigger than you think.* Look at my pics. It reminds me of the older rack stereo systems. Record player up top, receiver and tape deck. LOL. Don't get me wrong. I love it. Like I said it's perfect for what I needed. I just don't get why they made the internal drive space 2.5" only. There's plenty of room down under for 3.5" hdd. I'm sure people will be rigging them up down there somehow anyways.
Click to expand...

All the HAF cases are.


----------



## 1ceStall10n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Just a word of advice, this case is probably bigger than you think. .


Its a perspective thing. Looking at this pic, its not that big IMO and for my desk and room setup, it will fit alot better then my current Antec tower does. I have plenty of sideways space, not so much in depth, so this case will work well for my needs.


----------



## 1ceStall10n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I have a trivia question on HAF Xb, does anyone guess what we designed HAF Xb bottom holes for?


Airflow likely, cause those 80mm fan mounts are rarely gonna get used by people.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I have a trivia question on HAF Xb, does anyone guess what we designed HAF Xb bottom holes for?


These ones on the left and right?


Not a clue.


----------



## stubass

what FAN's would you guys recomend to replace the stock fans in my HAF 912 advanced?
also would 2 x 120mm be better than a 200mm?

atm i have the stock 200mm in the front intake, stock 200mm as top exhaust and the stock 120mm as rear exhuast..

also and FAN config recommendations will be much appreciated I.E 120mm fan within the case such as the 5.25" bays.. here is a pic but not real good quality


----------



## 1ceStall10n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> These ones on the left and right?
> 
> Not a clue.


Units arn't stackable due to the fan mount on top panel, so that aint either....


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceStall10n*
> 
> Well haters can hate the XB all they want, they just jelly or have no taste anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for the neatly past 3 years since buying my Antec mini P-180 for my build back in 2009, iv'e been content with it as I've yet to see any case maker come out with a replacement that really makes me go "ooooh and awwwww". I gave my Mini p-180 facelift last year with my my system upgrade and I still do rather like it, but its getting a bit "aged" and I have certain things like front USB, more flexiblity and something new to play with and mod thats been knawing at the back of my mind.
> 
> However, Corsair, Antec, Silverstone have lacked in anything that really catchs my eyes for my needs and desires. Mostly, I'm REALLY picking with my cases. I've tried a couple of silverstones over the last few years in the SUGO line up and Temjin as I don't want full sized ATX cases anymore since going with my mATX build back in 2008, I just don't need all that tower space, its a waste but I still wanted something flexible so I could experiment and mod, but something that had great cooling, but looked cool, but could also keep the noise down but something that just screamed "cool" that would maybe make me shell out to replace my aging mini P-180
> 
> Well, I spent the last hour or so last night surfing around newegg and google seeing what was new in the case world and I had just about given up hope when I saw this from Coolermaster, and I nearly had a case modders hard on....
> It will be here Monday, so happy early Christmas to me!!


Congrats on the case. This is exactly what I have been wanting too. I actually made a cardboard box with the same dimensions so I could see how big it is before I bought it. No surprises for me there. I think it's the perfect size, but i have a stand for my towers so I don't have to worry about desk space. This will be a Christmas present as well.

I am anxious to find out what the holes on the bottom are for. I haven't the slightest idea.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Couldn't find a 12" ruler, but for some reason I have a 7"????? The case is definitely huge. Not the prettiest, kind of a plain box. I'm sure a modder could do some good work with it.
> I might throw the 200mm fan from the HAF-X in there today just to see how it affects air flow and temps. Trying to get the HAF-X cleaned up and boxed up though so it can sit it can be prepared for the CL lowball offers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice HAF Xb! Where did you buy it?
> 
> I have a trivia question on HAF Xb, does anyone guess what we designed HAF Xb bottom holes for?
Click to expand...

Those oval holes on the floor is to allow for the passive inflow of fresh air and also helps for any radiator setup.

I wished there would've been an 8th PCI Slot, otherwise it's a great case I'm sure will be a FANTASTIC seller.


----------



## nickt1862

Canceled post - sorry


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceStall10n*
> 
> Units arn't stackable due to the fan mount on top panel, so that aint either....


There are 2 reasons.

Overclockers use multimeters and thermal probes connected to their devices. These ports are large enough to insert all the probes. You can cable management them as normal. When you're done overclocking, but don't want to completely take down, you can close all the side panels and still have your devices attached and measuring without having your system open for the world to see.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1ceStall10n*
> 
> Units arn't stackable due to the fan mount on top panel, so that aint either....
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 reasons.
> 
> Overclockers use multimeters and thermal probes connected to their devices. These ports are large enough to insert all the probes. You can cable management them as normal. When you're done overclocking, but don't want to completely take down, you can close all the side panels and still have your devices attached and measuring without having your system open for the world to see.
Click to expand...

That's nice, but I wished that case had an 8th PCI next to the 7th one.

Why didn't Cooler Master do this hmmm?
















I see this case selling well for sure.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's nice, but I wished that case had an 8th PCI next to the 7th one.
> 
> Why didn't Cooler Master do this hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this case selling well for sure.


Unfortunately there was not enough space to do it the right way.


----------



## Ramsey77

Ordering my Xb when I get home tonight. I'll be ready to join the club in a few days. A quick question: is there any benefit to installing the two 80mm fans in the bottom? Intake or exhaust?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's nice, but I wished that case had an 8th PCI next to the 7th one.
> 
> Why didn't Cooler Master do this hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this case selling well for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was not enough space to do it the right way.
Click to expand...

Not to get too far off topic but who would I contact regarding a couple donor 932 chassis and a right hand door? Getting close to finishing up the bulk of my mod but need a couple Chassis to continue work. Hope to have this Mod done by Summer for the local events. All I really need are the exterior pieces and the chassis.









~Ceadder


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceStall10n*
> 
> Well haters can hate the XB all they want, they just jelly or have no taste anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for the neatly past 3 years since buying my Antec mini P-180 for my build back in 2009, iv'e been content with it as I've yet to see any case maker come out with a replacement that really makes me go "ooooh and awwwww". I gave my Mini p-180 facelift last year with my my system upgrade and I still do rather like it, but its getting a bit "aged" and I have certain things like front USB, more flexiblity and something new to play with and mod thats been knawing at the back of my mind.
> 
> However, Corsair, Antec, Silverstone have lacked in anything that really catchs my eyes for my needs and desires. Mostly, I'm REALLY picking with my cases. I've tried a couple of silverstones over the last few years in the SUGO line up and Temjin as I don't want full sized ATX cases anymore since going with my mATX build back in 2008, I just don't need all that tower space, its a waste but I still wanted something flexible so I could experiment and mod, but something that had great cooling, but looked cool, but could also keep the noise down but something that just screamed "cool" that would maybe make me shell out to replace my aging mini P-180
> 
> Well, I spent the last hour or so last night surfing around newegg and google seeing what was new in the case world and I had just about given up hope when I saw this from Coolermaster, and I nearly had a case modders hard on....
> 
> It will be here Monday, so *happy early Christmas to me!!*










Merry (early) Christmas to you!









Please be sure to post photos of your build.









At this point in time Amazon is out of stock of these cases though Newegg has them still.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> That's nice, but I wished that case had an 8th PCI next to the 7th one.
> 
> Why didn't Cooler Master do this hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this case selling well for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was not enough space to do it the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to get too far off topic but who would I contact regarding a couple donor 932 chassis and a right hand door? Getting close to finishing up the bulk of my mod but need a couple Chassis to continue work. Hope to have this Mod done by Summer for the local events. All I really need are the exterior pieces and the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Maybe give Cooler Master a ring, maybe they have these pieces laying around.

I say you have nothing to lose trying.


----------



## shadowhammer

I'd Like to join. I am loving my 922. Still working on my cable Mgmt. But everything fit perfectly.


----------



## rquinn19

Has anyone else that ordered an XB received it yet? I've run into an issue and I'm curious to see if anyone else is having it.

Pressing anywhere on the front panel around the power controls and, audio jacks and usb ports seems to trigger either the power or reset button. First realized the problem when wiping down the case. Talking with CM support was useless. After almost 20 minutes of "troubleshooting" and 5 minutes in between every response from him we agreed I should return it. What a hassle!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Has anyone else that ordered an XB received it yet? I've run into an issue and I'm curious to see if anyone else is having it.
> 
> Pressing anywhere on the front panel around the power controls and, audio jacks and usb ports seems to trigger either the power or reset button. First realized the problem when wiping down the case. Talking with CM support was useless. After almost 20 minutes of "troubleshooting" and 5 minutes in between every response from him we agreed I should return it. What a hassle!


I just took delivery of my brothers HAF XB this morning though I'm not going to do a build in this case for a bit till he gets the appropriate desk I did take it all apart. Great build quality, no doubt about it!

Now your problem may just be that pcb containing the power switch, reset switch, HDD led and two usb 3.0, so just ask Cooler Master to send you a replacement of that. No need to return a case for that IMO. Take the front panel off and you'll see what I'm describing which that pcb is held in by 6 screws I believe.


----------



## rquinn19

I would, but my chat with CM ended with them telling me to return it.

I wasn't rude, but I did let them know I wasn't happy with the level of support I was receiving. After him asking if I use a UPS or was plugged into a surge protector and 3 minutes of waiting. He told me to take off the front panel which I did and told him so so then I wait 3 minutes for him to tell me to touch different places and see if it happened. Told him it didn't then another 3 minutes of waiting for him to tell me to check to see if the power connectors were secure. I did and after waiting 3 minutes I expressed my frustration. I simply told him I can hear and feel a click and then a reset when pressing anywhere in that general area. He then told me how troubleshooting works and told me to return it.

For almost 20 minutes of chat we got nowhere. If it weren't for all the waiting it would've been 5 minutes and I wouldn't have had an issue trying out different things.

/RANT


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I would, but my chat with CM ended with them telling me to return it.


Perhaps it wont be neccessary to return it. Please remove the front panel and take a picture of the switch connector on the inside of the front panel (the back of the power and reset buttons).

Sometimes the tolerance of the factory part isn't 100% and these parts end up being longer. The reason why when you press on the front panel the power switch is being activated is because these switch connectors might be too long. If they are too long, you could sand them a little bit and check the fit.

Its a simple and common thing that is a result of mass production. If it is truly this issue, we are getting it resolved. In the short term you could send the front panel back as customer service suggested. CM customer service is not our team, but it is our same company, so we will make sure they have the best service for you.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I would, but my chat with CM ended with them telling me to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it wont be neccessary to return it. Please remove the front panel and take a picture of the switch connector on the inside of the front panel (the back of the power and reset buttons).
> 
> Sometimes the tolerance of the factory part isn't 100% and these parts end up being longer. The reason why when you press on the front panel the power switch is being activated is because these switch connectors might be too long. If they are too long, you could sand them a little bit and check the fit.
> 
> Its a simple and common thing that is a result of mass production. If it is truly this issue, we are getting it resolved. In the short term you could send the front panel back as customer service suggested. CM customer service is not our team, but it is our same company, so we will make sure they have the best service for you.
Click to expand...

RESPECTFULLY







:

I understand about the mass production especially when it's most likely also coming from China.

No offense, but why would any customer have to send back a bad defective part especially when he just received the case and at his time waiting and expense?

I would expect that a company would send a new replacement part and in this scenario you'd be asking the customer to potentially go without a computer when in the meantime it's usable (without touching any part of the front panel) till he receives said replacement IMO. Now if you want his defective part after the customer receiving the replacement at the company's expense, I would then understand.

I hope that the one I received today for my brother doesn't have the same issue when I get around to building a system in it.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I would, but my chat with CM ended with them telling me to return it.
> 
> I wasn't rude, but I did let them know I wasn't happy with the level of support I was receiving. After him asking if I use a UPS or was plugged into a surge protector and 3 minutes of waiting. He told me to take off the front panel which I did and told him so so then I wait 3 minutes for him to tell me to touch different places and see if it happened. Told him it didn't then another 3 minutes of waiting for him to tell me to check to see if the power connectors were secure. I did and after waiting 3 minutes I expressed my frustration. I simply told him I can hear and feel a click and then a reset when pressing anywhere in that general area. He then told me how troubleshooting works and told me to return it.
> 
> For almost 20 minutes of chat we got nowhere. If it weren't for all the waiting it would've been 5 minutes and I wouldn't have had an issue trying out different things.
> 
> /RANT


If you will and want to check for these things:

Take off the front panel and check if the PCB is correctly flushly mounted on the plastic housing.

If that checks out maybe check the PCB plastic housing itself in that it's flushly mounted.

Also check the backside of the front panel itself the backside of the plastic power button and make sure there isn't some extra plastic that would make it make too easy to make contact with the power switch on the PCB.

Otherwise I would ask Cooler Master to send you a PCB replacement, unless they think it the actual front panel that's defective to have them send that.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Perhaps it wont be neccessary to return it. Please remove the front panel and take a picture of the switch connector on the inside of the front panel (the back of the power and reset buttons).
> Sometimes the tolerance of the factory part isn't 100% and these parts end up being longer. The reason why when you press on the front panel the power switch is being activated is because these switch connectors might be too long. If they are too long, you could sand them a little bit and check the fit.
> Its a simple and common thing that is a result of mass production. If it is truly this issue, we are getting it resolved. In the short term you could send the front panel back as customer service suggested. CM customer service is not our team, but it is our same company, so we will make sure they have the best service for you.


When I get home from work I'll take a look. I would've been somewhat happy if the CS guy would've told me to take a picture for them, swap front panels or anything. He told me to return the case.

From what I remember by examining it was that maybe the part you're talking about being too long was actually too short. Either way I'll take a look when I get home.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> If you will and want to check for these things:
> 
> Take off the front panel and check if the PCB is correctly flushly mounted on the plastic housing.
> 
> If that checks out maybe check the PCB plastic housing itself in that it's flushly mounted.
> 
> Also check the backside of the front panel itself the backside of the plastic power button and make sure there isn't some extra plastic that would make it make too easy to make contact with the power switch on the PCB.
> 
> Otherwise I would ask Cooler Master to send you a PCB replacement, unless they think it the actual front panel that's defective to have them send that.


Thanks for the suggestions as well. In the past I've ignored slight imperfections or issues just because I was excited to have something new and it's always wound up biting me down the road.


----------



## kamikaze_

I'm not really satisfied with the way everything is set up so far, but I'm too lazy to mess around with anything in it for right now. Just a few things I have to get to call this a done build, that way my old 980x 600T build and this one will be two totally different computers apart from each other.


----------



## kamikaze_

okay my friends so i was not happy with the way i had my water cooling set up or the cable mess where my power supply was, so i took three hours to re-modify everything and put the block back onto my GTX 570.


----------



## FeelKun

Just ordered a HAF X from new egg for 129.99 ( After 30$ rebate ).

Any ideas where i can get a decently priced windowed side panel for the HAF X?


----------



## Brian Wallace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just ordered a HAF X from new egg for 129.99 ( After 30$ rebate ).
> Any ideas where i can get a decently priced windowed side panel for the HAF X?


I've heard that the side panels for the HAF 932 fit the X. I have the 932 and am trying to find the windowed side panel that was on the CM site. No luck. They have the one for the X in but I want just a window, no fan.

Here is the link to the CM store for the HAF X windowed side panel.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> *I've heard that the side panels for the HAF 932 fit the X*. I have the 932 and am trying to find the windowed side panel that was on the CM site. No luck. They have the one for the X in but I want just a window, no fan.
> Here is the link to the CM store for the HAF X windowed side panel.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/


they do, i traded my friend for it because i wanted to put 2x 120mm fans for the GPU's. best trade i ever did!









now i thought about removing the top piece on the HAF-X and building an extension to fit 2 4x120MM radiators. it would look kinda like the Magnum STH10 on top. then just buying a bay extension for the power button and USB.


----------



## Brian Wallace

Do all (or most) of the HAF X parts fit the 932? I can't find a 932 side panel with the window any where. I'm getting ready to do a custom water loop and am thinking about starting to mod an old 932 a buddy has that he'll let me have for only $20. It's in pretty rough shape but the internals are all good.

As for the 932...a great case! I got mine used for $70 shipped off of evga forums. It was only 3 month old but didn't fit the guys desk.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> Do all (or most) of the HAF X parts fit the 932? I can't find a 932 side panel with the window any where. I'm getting ready to do a custom water loop and am thinking about starting to mod an old 932 a buddy has that he'll let me have for only $20. It's in pretty rough shape but the internals are all good.
> 
> As for the 932...a great case! I got mine used for $70 shipped off of evga forums. It was only 3 month old but didn't fit the guys desk.


Yeah most everything that fits in the HAF X will fit inside a 932 with minimal modding. The hotswap pcb will fit the 5.25 chassis so long as the mounting points are properly drilled into the chassis. The HDD trays will swap over with no issues the GPU Cage is like the Hotswap panel. the PSU cover will fit but may need to be modded to look like it belongs All fans will interchange from one to the other. The only piece that will not work to my knowledge is the PSU stand. The one in the HAF X are a pair of rubber pads and the one in the 932 is taller up. But I believe that if you wanted to you could drill out the rivets in the back panel and swap them out and use the same pads to mount in the PSU. There are more slots in the back panel of the HAF X than the 932 which is why the PSU is able to be mounted higher than the HAF X.

All in all the HAF X got the cosmetic makeover on a 932 chassis with some minor differences. The only way to really know for sure what will and what will not work is trial and error or minor modification.









~Ceadder


----------



## sunset1

I need some friends like that.. that live close by. great deals guys.. there have been great deals on newegg for coolermaster cases but its hard for them to match the "friends' price.








I finally started my second attempt to install hardware in my haf 922 and the haf 932 advanced blue edition.
the 932 blue is getting the special treatment due to all of the crazy deals in the past two weeks.
932 advanced blue newegg deal
3770k microcenter deal
asrock z77extreme4 newegg deal..
galaxy 660ti gc overclocked edition newegg deal
4x4 gskill ripjaws 2400 cas 10 reg price newegg
thermaltake water 2.0 extreme newegg deal
asetek oem dual pump/block clc with 120x49mm rad asetek (ebay store)
( im cooling the galaxy with the gpu mod and possibly the southbridge chipset with other pump/block)
6 corsair sp120 quiet fans for the rads. newegg 20% off coupon
samsung 840 120gig ssd with asassins creed 3 code microcenter deal
refurb sb titanium sound card ( if i have room)
intel network card ( if i have room) newegg deal
ms sidewinder keyboard newegg deal
refurbished lg ips 23" monitor with (purchased) 1 year warranty newegg
refurbished logitech grand torismo wheel

I have been in the doghouse having to do a lot of "honey do's) so maybe today i can finish building.
Mama wants her kitchen table back.
have a great weekend guys.
( from the garage) sunset1


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... ik what you mean







... my HAF X will soon be home to my skulltrail build w/ dual 295s







... but before that i need some more money cause i kinda splurged and bought 75% of my next build before i was planning to cause of awesome deals


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... ik what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... my HAF X will soon be home to my skulltrail build w/ dual 295s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but before that i need some more money cause i kinda splurged and bought 75% of my next build before i was planning to cause of awesome deals


damn son, a HAF X case using that old motherboard/cpu/ddr2 ram? you're in dire need of an upgrade.

edit: gtx 295's are still respectable performance, you should definitely get a better cpu to drive dual gtx 260 gpus sandwiched together.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> damn son, a HAF X case using that old motherboard/cpu/ddr2 ram? you're in dire need of an upgrade.
> 
> edit: gtx 295's are still respectable performance, you should definitely get a better cpu to drive dual gtx 260 gpus sandwiched together.


The damage from yesterday:
































The upgrade has begun (thought a bit sooner then I expected







)... The skull trail is just a legacy build


----------



## sunset1

Holy system specs batman! Id love to look up the board for that but i dont dare... must not go to
hardware sites.. must not go to hardware sites... my rig wil be like the little brother of that bad boy.







please pm me pics when you get done ;> or send the build link. That wil be one fine coolermaster build. ok back to werk. "while visons of hardware danced in their heads"


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> Holy system specs batman! Id love to look up the board for that but i dont dare... must not go to
> hardware sites.. must not go to hardware sites... my rig wil be like the little brother of that bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please pm me pics when you get done ;> or send the build link. That wil be one fine coolermaster build. ok back to werk. "while visons of hardware danced in their heads"


lol... and i have the 3930k on my desk







... and i am planning a full build log once i get that gear and my Dwood test bench







... but before that i need to clean out my room and make some room to set up my modding table







hopefully this week


----------



## _REAPER_

Gentleman the countdown has started I am down to 24 days and a wake up and I will be back home for RR.... I will have be in full mod mode when I am home my HAF X has been gutted getting ready for watercooling.

To say a break is needed is an understatement


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome _REAPER_, can't wait to see your build be taken up with purpose.









~Ceadder


----------



## sunset1

Always glad to see one of our men comming home. And of course looking forward to your awesome build.
much respect for anyone deployed.








Sunset1


----------



## eskamobob1

congrats and ty from all of us







... cant wait to see your build


----------



## Zehel

Hi, everyone. I need your opinions. I have the 932 Advance water cooled, still working on getting the video card on water, but I was curious as to if blocking all the open vents would improve air flow or not?

Like the side panel has the 230mm fan but all around the fan is that open mesh. Wouldn't that cause a leak in air flow? And the same for the top and bottom of the case. Would it be worth it to block all that off or not and also what would you use to block it? I was thinking of a mesh or possibly fiberglass but I am unsure. What are your thoughts?

Thanks!
Z


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zehel*
> 
> Hi, everyone. I need your opinions. I have the 932 Advance water cooled, still working on getting the video card on water, but I was curious as to if blocking all the open vents would improve air flow or not?
> 
> Like the side panel has the 230mm fan but all around the fan is that open mesh. Wouldn't that cause a leak in air flow? And the same for the top and bottom of the case. Would it be worth it to block all that off or not and also what would you use to block it? I was thinking of a mesh or possibly fiberglass but I am unsure. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Z


I only blocked the face plates under the 5.25 grills as well as the HDD vents. I don't believe that it improved anything other than where the dust is allowed to penetrate through. The only dust that gets in my case is on the sides of the front 200 fan grill as I haven't yet blocked those off it's a HAF case so the HDD vents are a bit redundant imho. Don't really need them to cool the HDD array with the 200 pulling cool air across them. Of course I only have 2 drives mounted in the rack atm. Soon as I can the whole rack is coming out and the Drives are gonna get watercooled and mounted in the 5.25 chassis and I plan to get a 180 Rad for the vacated spot. My Mod should allow for two more Rads of 3x180 stature as well or for an extreme 1080 Rad if I can stabilize the Mainboard tray enough to not need support at the top. But at the very least I am planning on having the 2 Radiators up top.









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I only blocked the face plates under the 5.25 grills as well as the HDD vents. I don't believe that it improved anything other than where the dust is allowed to penetrate through. The only dust that gets in my case is on the sides of the front 200 fan grill as I haven't yet blocked those off it's a HAF case so the HDD vents are a bit redundant imho. Don't really need them to cool the HDD array with the 200 pulling cool air across them. Of course I only have 2 drives mounted in the rack atm. Soon as I can the whole rack is coming out and the Drives are gonna get watercooled and mounted in the 5.25 chassis and I plan to get a 180 Rad for the vacated spot. My Mod should allow for two more Rads of 3x180 stature as well or for an extreme 1080 Rad if I can stabilize the Mainboard tray enough to not need support at the top. But at the very least I am planning on having the 2 Radiators up top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


say what? link to your log please?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I only blocked the face plates under the 5.25 grills as well as the HDD vents. I don't believe that it improved anything other than where the dust is allowed to penetrate through. The only dust that gets in my case is on the sides of the front 200 fan grill as I haven't yet blocked those off it's a HAF case so the HDD vents are a bit redundant imho. Don't really need them to cool the HDD array with the 200 pulling cool air across them. Of course I only have 2 drives mounted in the rack atm. Soon as I can the whole rack is coming out and the Drives are gonna get watercooled and mounted in the 5.25 chassis and I plan to get a 180 Rad for the vacated spot. My Mod should allow for two more Rads of 3x180 stature as well or for an extreme 1080 Rad if I can stabilize the Mainboard tray enough to not need support at the top. But at the very least I am planning on having the 2 Radiators up top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say what? link to your log please?
Click to expand...

I won't be getting to it in the immediate future and my old log is bolloxed by the new system so when I do get to it I will be posting a smattering of what I started with and mostly the new stuff. Gonna have to find someone to buy my 360 when I get ready to upgrade to the larger Rads. But I'm gonna be gone for awhile an hope to get started on the final process when I get back.









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I won't be getting to it in the immediate future and my old log is bolloxed by the new system so when I do get to it I will be posting a smattering of what I started with and mostly the new stuff. Gonna have to find someone to buy my 360 when I get ready to upgrade to the larger Rads. But I'm gonna be gone for awhile an hope to get started on the final process when I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


shoot me a PM when your ready







... i would like as much of my skull trail build as possible to come from OCN just because


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I won't be getting to it in the immediate future and my old log is bolloxed by the new system so when I do get to it I will be posting a smattering of what I started with and mostly the new stuff. Gonna have to find someone to buy my 360 when I get ready to upgrade to the larger Rads. But I'm gonna be gone for awhile an hope to get started on the final process when I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoot me a PM when your ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i would like as much of my skull trail build as possible to come from OCN just because
Click to expand...

Well I won't be ready for a few months. So it may not be for awhile I plan to get the larger Rads while I am away and will be bringing them back with me on the long ride home or will have them shipped to my bro so as to prevent possible damage. Darkside is going for Epicness.









~Ceadder


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well I won't be ready for a few months. So it may not be for awhile I plan to get the larger Rads while I am away and will be bringing them back with me on the long ride home or will have them shipped to my bro so as to prevent possible damage. Darkside is going for Epicness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


lol... its all good







... it will probably be a few months before i can get anywhere either (the whole working on 2 builds at once thing will do that to yah







)... so where u heading off to?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well I won't be ready for a few months. So it may not be for awhile I plan to get the larger Rads while I am away and will be bringing them back with me on the long ride home or will have them shipped to my bro so as to prevent possible damage. Darkside is going for Epicness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... its all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... it will probably be a few months before i can get anywhere either (the whole working on 2 builds at once thing will do that to yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... so where u heading off to?
Click to expand...

Wichita, KS. ^_^

~Ceadder


----------



## OverClocker55

Was going to get the HAF XB until I saw the size..... OMG ITS HUGE


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Was going to get the HAF XB until I saw the size..... OMG ITS HUGE


That's what she said about my XB... oh wait you're talking about the new case huh?







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That's what she said about my XB... oh wait you're talking about the new case huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> ~Ceadder


----------



## Ice009

Do you guys expect CoolerMaster to release a new full tower case anytime soon?


----------



## sunset1

btw for anyone looking to buy a haf 932 advanced blue.. newegg has them for 109.99 today after rebate and possible promo. ( dont remember about the promo )


----------



## _REAPER_

My brother in-law just finished up some metal work for my HAF X


----------



## Zehel

Thanks Ceadder! I guess I'll refrain from blocking everything off. I may try it out at some point though just for grins. It would be interesting if it did make a difference for water cooling.

I have also been thinking of adding a second radiator in place of the rear fan just for my video card. I'm currently running a XSPC EX360 push/pull which will eventually have my video card on it but I need the block first.


----------



## _REAPER_

Before and after pics.. the metal work is done.. Going in for primer and paint in the coming days, then it will be riveted in to give the case the structural integrity again.. Special thanks goes out to my brother in law for getting the metal work done for me while I am deployed. I will let you know removing the hard drive bays in the HAF X will make it a bit flimsy but nothing a little bit of metal will not fix.







SEMPER FI


----------



## cdoublejj

I ended up being happy with my Haf912 as is and for now have decided not to paint the inside black.


----------



## eskamobob1

looking good







... i just got my skulltrail as well







... have 2 caps to fix, but then i should be able to get it in my HAF and start sleeving soon after that


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


nice motherboard and ram.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> nice motherboard and ram.


My PC before my recent MODS.


----------



## kamikaze_

onaice


----------



## Erick Silver

Here is a few updated pics of my system, Red Steel. Still need to do some painting and the interior needs to be re sanded and repainted


----------



## shilka

I have finally gotten around to buy a digital camera so i took some photos of my HAF-X with my hardware in it
























And yes i know my PC is dusty so dont tell me i know


----------



## kamikaze_

onaice


----------



## Erick Silver

I about had an allergic reaction just looking at those pics. FILTERS MAN! FILTERS!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I about had an allergic reaction just looking at those pics. FILTERS MAN! FILTERS!


Yes i know i have plans to clean my PC tomorrow


----------



## Ceadderman

I could swear I saw something move in there.









~Ceadder


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I could swear I saw something move in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yes i know i will buy a can of pressured air tomorrow if i can find a shop that has any and i will post a photo as proof


----------



## shilka

Here it is cleaned and with the PCI-E cables moved


----------



## eskamobob1

wait... THERE WAS A COMPUTER IN THERE?!







... lol... i kid







... its looking nice


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> wait... THERE WAS A COMPUTER IN THERE?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol... i kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... its looking nice


I even screwed the PSU cable hider in place cleaned up and moved some of the cables i also moved the SSD and HDD´s down for better airflow into the case
But those Corsair PSU cables are a royal pain in the ass


----------



## Brian Wallace

For those interested, I just got an E-mail from Cooler Master stating that the HAF 932 windowed side panel will be in stock in the next 4 to 5 weeks. Grrrr. At least they are getting them back instock


----------



## powahlam

and i just ordered one from their europe site for a hefty premium -_-


----------



## Brian Wallace

Yeah, I had sent them an e-mail a couple of weeks ago about it and never heard anything back. I had, literally, just clicked submit order at the CM site for the HAF X side panel. Oh well, I'll use the X panel for the 932 I'm gonna try to mod.


----------



## Ugamachi

hey i have a few questions 1st is there a configuration to maximise air flow (i have a h100 hooked up to the top i7 2600k clocked at 4.5ghz) the way i have it set up is Front/side/back is push and the top 2 fans are pull.
2nd question should i upgrade my stock fans to get ones have more air flow and if i can what brand or type of fan should i get?
thanks


----------



## Brian Wallace

I'm by no means an expert, but I have my 932 set up like this

Front 230mm intake (stock fan)
Side 230mm intake (stock fan)
Rear 140mm exhaust (Cougar COUGAR CF-V14HB )
H100 Exhausting out the top using 4 COUGAR CF-V12HPB

Right now, my ambient temp is about 24.5 C (76F) My idle temps on my 3570K are 30, 31, 32, 28.

Load temps, running IBT v2.54 are 66, 73, 73,71

This is the last run of 10 using the very high (4096mb) stress level.


----------



## Ugamachi

are the cougar fans the best for their size compared to the other ones for air flow?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugamachi*
> 
> are the cougar fans the best for their size compared to the other ones for air flow?


best air flow? im not sure about that, but they make amazing rad fans (the PWM versions atleast)... best air flow, im not sure what they would be, but i would guess GTs... they are better air flow then cougars atleast, but cougars have better static preasure along a wider range of fan speeds


----------



## Ugamachi

so over all cougars are the ones to go for


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugamachi*
> 
> so over all cougars are the ones to go for


for a rad, either cougar PWM or GTs for a rad... all around, GTs and cougars are both excellent fans


----------



## Ugamachi

thanks


----------



## SWTGamer

Any thoughts on a 360 an 240mm rad inside a HAF 912?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SWTGamer*
> 
> Any thoughts on a 360 an 240mm rad inside a HAF 912?


it will be prity tight and take a decent amount of modding, but im prity sure its doable... what gear yuo got, and how good are you at modding?


----------



## conrad9900

my haf 912 with custom window/core i5/rog GENE V


----------



## SWTGamer

pretty good with mods, 360 xspc crossflow , alpha cool 60mm thick 240, 360 up top an 240 in the front, plan on making a shroud for the top out of sheet metal, will blend in with the plastic top, once i cut it back about 3 inches , give it a nice clean look no bulky external stuff, ill pst what im doing soon


----------



## conrad9900

rog


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SWTGamer*
> 
> Any thoughts on a 360 an 240mm rad inside a HAF 912?


preferably you would want your 240mm loop in the front serving your sli cards and your 360 mounted outside on top coming in the back going to the cpu/mosfet blocks...and for a res maybe a tubular resevoir in place of the detachable drive bay..thats my plan ne way...best of luck


----------



## Way2grouchy

@ Shilka Build looks great!!! These would look good in there.

http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-sleevedfrontpanel-setcable.html?gclid=CN2_4e__hLQCFYl7QgodV2cARg



Just makes wires not stand out so much.


----------



## _REAPER_

Started my first build log it will be completed in the coming days as I will be home on RR on the 20th of DEC. Let me know what you guys think so far

http://www.overclock.net/t/1335044/build-log-project-drkight#post_18761739


----------



## vance76

Spoiler: Hi 2 All, it's my HAF 912 Plus build


----------



## Born For TDM

Can i Join?


Spoiler: My HAF XM


----------



## eskamobob1

beautiful







... i do love the X and the XM cases







(havent gotten a chance to try out the XB yet







)


----------



## TimeToKill

Updated my 932 a while back thought id post a newer pic in here. Great case to work with just wish there was more room for cable management.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Can i Join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My HAF XM


Nice cable management


----------



## karupt

I have the 922. I don't know if it's just me, but this case is loud as hell.


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## conrad9900

starting to pull the design together for my haf 912 + project....240mm rad and 4 push pull corsair sp120's


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> I have the 922. I don't know if it's just me, but this case is loud as hell.


I have a 922 as well. My case is not loud. But the GPU in my case at 100% fan IS loud. But I have to keep the temps down on it.

I will be replacing my 2xCooler Master R4 Red LED Sickleflow Fans here eventually with something a bit better. My 2x200MM too Also looking into getting real fan filters for my case. Been looking at the BitfFenix Fans. They don't need to be lit. (Maybe just 1x200mm needs to be Red LED lit for the front intake).


----------



## vance76

Spoiler: Hi 2 All again. This my HAF 912 Build


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> I have the 922. I don't know if it's just me, but this case is loud as hell.


try and get your hands on high pressure/low noise fans and try using rubber fixings to attach your fans to the case to lessen any vibration...the case itself isnt going to make a sound..its a secondary object such as a fan or loud HDD


----------



## conrad9900

.


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hi 2 All again. This my HAF 912 Build


you should upgrade to the plus or 922..the silver interior of the haf original takes away from the overall look


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have a 922 as well. My case is not loud. But the GPU in my case at 100% fan IS loud. But I have to keep the temps down on it.
> I will be replacing my 2xCooler Master R4 Red LED Sickleflow Fans here eventually with something a bit better. My 2x200MM too Also looking into getting real fan filters for my case. Been looking at the BitfFenix Fans. They don't need to be lit. (Maybe just 1x200mm needs to be Red LED lit for the front intake).


try the corsair sp series fans...extremely good looking and very effective....available in many different settings, low noise/high pressure etc


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conrad9900*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hi 2 All again. This my HAF 912 Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should upgrade to the plus or 922..the silver interior of the haf original takes away from the overall look
Click to expand...

I don't know about with vance76's HAF 912, but some people don't care about the chassis color if they have the case for function not interior looks. Otherwise I guess it depends on one's priorities.







I also have a HAF 912 and as well as I've tidied up any system install I never looked at the interior. There is a member here with a windowed HAF 912 basic, he added lighting and the case looks great even in it's greyish chassis color IMHO.


----------



## omricn

Have been following for a long time now and didn't post for a while, thought I'd update and share some pics.
I wanted to add some lighting to my interior but wanted it to be mild and not obtrusive so I got hold of a strip of white led's, a fan connector and a 2-to-1 fan connector, soldered the strip to the wire and connected it to my fan controller, now when ever I increase or decrease the voltage to the upper fan the led strip would dim and light up respectively. here are some shots:





I like to keep it very dim when idling, looks sweet








Also I'm wanting to replace my mouse (Roccat Kova Plus) with the Corsair m60, probably in the next few days. other than that.. this computer is an absolute beast. BEAST I tell ya'


----------



## boxwunder13

I love my 912. I dislike the grey interior, but I mean to remedy that with some paint. Also, I am going to cut out a window once I get some practice with a dremel in.


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't know about with vance76's HAF 912, but some people don't care about the chassis color if they have the case for function not interior looks. Otherwise I guess it depends on one's priorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a HAF 912 and as well as I've tidied up any system install I never looked at the interior. There is a member here with a windowed HAF 912 basic, he added lighting and the case looks great even in it's greyish chassis color IMHO.


rue bt for a few extra bucks you can have a nice interior that looks good especially wih a big window....


----------



## iARDAs

Going crazy for the last few days but I believe I will pull the trigger on Haf X and sell my 800D.

My 670 just hit 84 degrees on air.

I will buy the Haf X and place fans whereever I can.

800D is clearly not so amazing with air cooling.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Going crazy for the last few days but I believe I will pull the trigger on Haf X and sell my 800D.
> 
> My 670 just hit 84 degrees on air.
> 
> I will buy the Haf X and place fans whereever I can.
> 
> 800D is clearly not so amazing with air cooling.


Well hello there iARDAs we keep seeing each other all over OCN lol

I think you made a great decision and i think you will like the HAF X

You can send me a PM or ask in here if you have questions


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah .

I just had it with the 800D.

I know my room is hot but I am sure Haf X will give me lower temperatures.

I am waiting on a sale this or the next weekend to purchase it

I hope I can sell my 800D foraround the same price of Haf X.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah .
> 
> I just had it with the 800D.
> 
> I know my room is hot but I am sure Haf X will give me lower temperatures.
> 
> I am waiting on a sale this or the next weekend to purchase it
> 
> I hope I can sell my 800D foraround the same price of Haf X.


The fans in the HAF X are okey to start out with but i would replace them down the road if you have the money or need for it or both


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah .
> 
> I just had it with the 800D.
> 
> I know my room is hot but I am sure Haf X will give me lower temperatures.
> 
> I am waiting on a sale this or the next weekend to purchase it
> 
> I hope I can sell my 800D foraround the same price of Haf X.
> 
> 
> 
> The fans in the HAF X are okey to start out with but i would replace them down the road if you have the money or need for it or both
Click to expand...

No real need to. I've got the 932 and actually removed fans once I went to water cooling and my bro is running Hyper 212+ on his 1055T with an average temp of 40-44c under Load conditions with an AMD Dragon door on his 932 and running stock fans top, front and rear exhaust. HAF cases are very good for airflow. Corsair 800D is a solid case but HAF is better for ambient airflow. I do believe that one can benefit from replacing the fans but it may not be worth the additional costs associated with it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Born For TDM

Will upload a more recent pic of my Haf XM soon, hoping to start my first custom sleeved cable job in the next few days. + im running sli and outfitted it with all spectre pro's


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm planning to install an Accelero Hybrid Cooler for my GPU. This is my case:



And this is the rad:



Where is the best place to put the rad? Bottom intake?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm planning to install an Accelero Hybrid Cooler for my GPU. This is my case:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the rad:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to put the rad? Bottom intake?


If that is a 120 then you can mount it in the rear Exhaust or floor of the case. You won't have enough room if it's a 140.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If that is a 120 then you can mount it in the rear Exhaust or floor of the case. You won't have enough room if it's a 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's a 120







But a 140 will fit on the floor of the case of the Haf922, right?

If in the bottom fan slot, intake or exhaust? I don't want it in the rear beause it will mess with the airflowof the cpu heatsink either in exhaust or intake.


----------



## Erick Silver

Yes there are 140MM mount holes in the bottom intake on the HAF922. I am looking at them right now. Don't forget the fan filter.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If that is a 120 then you can mount it in the rear Exhaust or floor of the case. You won't have enough room if it's a 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a 140 will fit on the floor of the case of the Haf922, right?
> 
> If in the bottom fan slot, intake or exhaust? I don't want it in the rear beause it will mess with the airflowof the cpu heatsink either in exhaust or intake.
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of not mounting up. It's a matter of the tanks adding more space to the size of the 140. Especially at the bottom where you have a PSU to look out for.

I was wanting to mount a 140 Rad in my 932 at the rear exhaust. Nobody makes one small enough to fit within the space without significant modification to the rear sheet metal. Can't even imagine anyone would be willing to cut into their PSU with a Dremel just to make a 140 fit on the floor of their 922. I know that I would have to cut mine to make a 120 Rad fit comfortably in mine.

Most watercooling suppliers list the specifications(including measurement) so the best thing I could suggest is to do some searching in their online catalogs and checking the measurements against your system specs.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Aha. So usually when they say 120mm rad, then that measurement pertains to the fins only without including the tanks on both sides?

How about my questions regarding intake or exhaust?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Aha. So usually when they say 120mm rad, then that measurement pertains to the fins only without including the tanks on both sides?
> 
> How about my questions regarding intake or exhaust?


Correct. Some 120s can have a total length of over 150mm. 140mm can have a length of 170. Basically they're qualified by the size of the fan that mounts to them.

I have my 360 set to Exhaust at the top. But if you're looking to mount the 120 on the bottom or the Rear Exhaust, I would make them intake. Especially if you're water cooling your GPU where no exhaust is pouring out the back of the case and into the Intaking 120.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Correct. Some 120s can have a total length of over 150mm. 140mm can have a length of 170. Basically they're qualified by the size of the fan that mounts to them.
> I have my 360 set to Exhaust at the top. But if you're looking to mount the 120 on the bottom or the Rear Exhaust, I would make them intake. Especially if you're water cooling your GPU where no exhaust is pouring out the back of the case and into the Intaking 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks.

Is the clearance between the bottom fan slot and the ground (dictated by the rubber footings) enough for an intake fan/rad? I don't get what you mean by no exhaust is poruing into the Intaking 120?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Correct. Some 120s can have a total length of over 150mm. 140mm can have a length of 170. Basically they're qualified by the size of the fan that mounts to them.
> I have my 360 set to Exhaust at the top. But if you're looking to mount the 120 on the bottom or the Rear Exhaust, I would make them intake. Especially if you're water cooling your GPU where no exhaust is pouring out the back of the case and into the Intaking 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Is the clearance between the bottom fan slot and the ground (dictated by the rubber footings) enough for an intake fan/rad? I don't get what you mean by no exhaust is poruing into the Intaking 120?
Click to expand...

Since I'm lost on this follow-up question, I will address your concern.

What I mean...

When you have a solid body GPU(not venting into the Case) it Exhausts out the back. With the Rear Exhaust fan set to Intake you would be pulling warm air right back into your system if you aren't water cooling your GPU...

Oh yeah okay, you mean Case footings. Intake only. There isn't enough room to make it worthwhile to Exhaust.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Since I'm lost on this follow-up question, I will address your concern.
> What I mean...
> When you have a solid body GPU(not venting into the Case) it Exhausts out the back. With the Rear Exhaust fan set to Intake you would be pulling warm air right back into your system if you aren't water cooling your GPU...
> Oh yeah okay, you mean Case footings. Intake only. There isn't enough room to make it worthwhile to Exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ok. Well yeah, but if you see the Accelero Hybrid Cooler it is a Hybrid between water cooling and air cooling. Water cooling for the GPU die and air cooling for the VRAM and VRM chips. Wih that, if I set the radas intak, yes I'm exhausting hot air into the case. Is that not detrimental to the vrm/vram?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Since I'm lost on this follow-up question, I will address your concern.
> What I mean...
> When you have a solid body GPU(not venting into the Case) it Exhausts out the back. With the Rear Exhaust fan set to Intake you would be pulling warm air right back into your system if you aren't water cooling your GPU...
> Oh yeah okay, you mean Case footings. Intake only. There isn't enough room to make it worthwhile to Exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Well yeah, but if you see the Accelero Hybrid Cooler it is a Hybrid between water cooling and air cooling. Water cooling for the GPU die and air cooling for the VRAM and VRM chips. Wih that, if I set the radas intak, yes I'm exhausting hot air into the case. Is that not detrimental to the vrm/vram?
Click to expand...

It shouldn't remain in the case long if you mount it there because the front fan and the top fan should be enough to disperse the hot air.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It shouldn't remain in the case long if you mount it there because the front fan and the top fan should be enough to disperse the hot air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ok







take note though that my top fan is an intake because my aim is for a wind tunnel positive pressure case.


----------



## greg1184

One of the damn USB 3.0 slots on the front panel broke at the blue plastic. Very annoying. Of course Coolermaster offers no advanced RMA's. Anyone have any experience with their RMA process?

In addition the USB 3.0 plug bent the pins on the mother board, which are made of weak metal apparently.

I guess this is going to require me to take the whole system apart and wait... just to RMA it.


----------



## DUpgrade

Just did a simple mod to my HAF 912 to swap the power and HDD LEDs out. Red is gone now they're blue to match my front 200mm fan.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Just did a simple mod to my HAF 912 to swap the power and HDD LEDs out. Red is gone now they're blue to match my front 200mm fan.


Haha I did the same thing with my 932 but changed over to Red. It's too bad that Case companies don't make them plug and play and include several different colors to make them easy to deal with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> One of the damn USB 3.0 slots on the front panel broke at the blue plastic. Very annoying. Of course Coolermaster offers no advanced RMA's. Anyone have any experience with their RMA process?
> 
> In addition the USB 3.0 plug bent the pins on the mother board, which are made of weak metal apparently.
> 
> I guess this is going to require me to take the whole system apart and wait... just to RMA it.


Call them and explain your situation, I am sure they will take care of you so long as you have the required information. They took care of my issue after some prodding a few years ago, but the next time I had an issue(last year) they were all over it. Sent me the replacement parts no questions asked.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Woo!








Got my Raystorm 750 RX360 kit in.


----------



## Brian Wallace

I just got the E-mail that the HAF 932 windowed side panels are in. $19.99 + 11.52 shipping for ups ground. The total was $31.51.


----------



## kamikaze_

before change of tubing and coolant.


primochill coolant, total garbage, no uv effect and just gunks/fogs tubing my friends. i tried pipe cleaners, but it just smears on the inside of the tubing; too much hassle so i put in new tubing. that's about all primochill is good for anyway, tubing.....




black light held to it.


last result after i zip tie uv lights and boot up for use. now i'm happier with my PC.


----------



## Lucky 23

nice


----------



## conrad9900

HAF 912 before i rip out old cooler and start the water cooling gear...


----------



## _REAPER_

Finished up my HAF X MOD, let me know what you guys think


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Very Nice. I have a MCP35x, RX 240 and a Raystorm. Eventually I will get there but not sure if I want to use my old 932. Still need help with WC parts.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conrad9900*
> 
> HAF 912 before i rip out old cooler and start the water cooling gear...


Where did you get those socket covers?


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Where did you get those socket covers?


overclockers.co.uk mate....they might'nt sell them any more though


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club







HAPPY NEW YEAR







TO EVERY ONE!


----------



## kkorky

Wife's rig (Haf 922-good things sometimes come in small packages)-80% done-sneak peek









After re building it, i tried this colour coolant:



Then after some experimenting with dyes i ended up with this:



Still some sleeving to be done/possible re routing/shortening of tubing and the introduction of an Aquaero Pro 5


----------



## Touge180SX

What kind of coolant is that?


----------



## bmancreations

Not sure if I should post here or create a new thread but.

I am looking for two of the front mesh covers for the 932, possibly for free, someone from here in Ottawa would be best?

But anyone with extras?


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> What kind of coolant is that?


Originally it was Mayhem's UV Pastel white, then i added Mayhem's blue dye.

Exact amounts were 750ml UV Pastel White and 6 drops of Mayhem's blue dye.

Great products imo


----------



## Touge180SX

Awesome, I'll have to try that!


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

That pastel blue looks great. good job on it. i like how you matched the sleeving


----------



## Ceadderman

Lookin good _REAPER_










Thot you were building a cover. Is that still in the works or have you changed your mind?









~Ceadder


----------



## LayerCakes

Here, a few photo's of my Delilah. enjoy.


----------



## eskamobob1

Nice idea with that rad







... Jc, how much of the 5.25 bays did u have to remove to fit it there?


----------



## LayerCakes

well, I lost the top two drive bays. But I managed to get my SSD's and fan controller in the space still.


----------



## Ceadderman

Delilah looks *AWESOMESAUCE!!!*









~Ceadder


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Delilah looks *AWESOMESAUCE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ahh thank you!


----------



## THC Butterz

the fleet,

HAF XM:

HAF X

HAF 912


I also Have a 932 but Ill Be Re doing in in the next day or 2 when my new ssd comes in


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> the fleet,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: HAFGasm!
> 
> 
> 
> HAF 912
> 
> HAF XM:
> 
> HAF X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also Have a 932 but Ill Be Re doing in in the next day or 2 when my new ssd comes in


I feel so impotent right now.









Hope Harbs doesn't try to go down with the ship if Kappy isn't performing well.







GOOOOO 9ers!!! Deliver the mother of all buttwhuppins to the Packers!









~Ceadder


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> the fleet,
> 
> HAF XM:
> 
> HAF X
> 
> HAF 912
> 
> 
> I also Have a 932 but Ill Be Re doing in in the next day or 2 when my new ssd comes in


FANTASTIC!! GREAT WORK!!!









Now all you need is get the remaining HAF cases to make it complete.


----------



## THC Butterz

@ Ceadderman thanks and yes, I really do hope especially since my sister and brother in law are packers fans

@nickt1862 I Have a 922, and 932 also, just cant get pics up right now, as im in the middle of upgrading my 932, and my 922 is really hard to get too to take pics, I dont have a xb tho although im shure I will eventually









Thanks Go to both of you


----------



## Elyminator

Just wanted to show off my improved HAF 922. Currently leak testing. I cut the HDD cage down and mounted a 240 mm xt 45 on the bottom and an ex 240 on top. still a bit to do but i got tired of not seeing my work come to life
*also, please excuse the crappy cellphone picture and any catastrophic mess on my floor i've been up a very long time.


----------



## kevindd992002

How do you actually do a leak test? Would this get rid of air bubbles also?


----------



## DarkPizzaX

I souped my 912. I need a new one.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPizzaX*
> 
> souped


Elaborate?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How do you actually do a leak test? Would this get rid of air bubbles also?


you run your pump only for 24hrs with every other component unplugged and place paper towells throughout your rig too see if you have any leaks, you can get bubbles out by allot of tilting your rig one way or another with your pump running, if you get bubbles in your pump you can run it in 3-5 second intervals


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> you run your pump only for 24hrs with every other component unplugged and place paper towells throughout your rig too see if you have any leaks, you can get bubbles out by allot of tilting your rig one way or another with your pump running, if you get bubbles in your pump you can run it in 3-5 second intervals


Ah ok. As in tilt thw whole rig all over? How do you know if air bubbles are present in the pump anyway? What do you mean run it in 3-5 seconds interval?


----------



## Elyminator

EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah ok. As in tilt thw whole rig all over? How do you know if air bubbles are present in the pump anyway? What do you mean run it in 3-5 seconds interval?How do you actually do a leak test? Would this get rid of air bubbles also?


well if you're using clearish tubing you can see them. Also your pump will make gurgley noises... though i don't think that is a word. honestly over the course of the run most of the air will work itself out without any shaking. though when you are first priming the loop and getting water in it's more important as air getting out will let water in and if the water level gets to low you can actually run your pump dry and that is bad.
running your pump in intervals refers to turning it on and shutting it off again while jumped as the water shifting can suck out the bubbles. Also i've found that if you have a variable speed pump turning the speed up and down can work too.

but i'm no expert i just did all of this for the first time today


----------



## THC Butterz

i would go into further detail, but a better place to ask about this is the water cooling section of ocn, as this isnt directly related to the HAF cases, not trying to be rude or anything, just trying to help stay within the relm of this thread


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> EDIT
> well if you're using clearish tubing you can see them. Also your pump will make gurgley noises... though i don't think that is a word. honestly over the course of the run most of the air will work itself out without any shaking. though when you are first priming the loop and getting water in it's more important as air getting out will let water in and if the water level gets to low you can actually run your pump dry and that is bad.
> running your pump in intervals refers to turning it on and shutting it off again while jumped as the water shifting can suck out the bubbles. Also i've found that if you have a variable speed pump turning the speed up and down can work too.
> 
> but i'm no expert i just did all of this for the first time today


Well, the thing is I use a CLC system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> i would go into further detail, but a better place to ask about this is the water cooling section of ocn, as this isnt directly related to the HAF cases, not trying to be rude or anything, just trying to help stay within the relm of this thread


No worries, I understand.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkPizzaX*
> 
> souped
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate?
Click to expand...

Probably has the case in a place where he spilled a bowl of soup into it. Don't be too shocked cause this kind of stuff happens with various liquids.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkPizzaX*
> 
> souped
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably has the case in a place where he spilled a bowl of soup into it. Don't be too shocked cause this kind of stuff happens with various liquids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Actually I thought that maybe the case was cut to small pieces to then put in a pot with other ingredients mixed with CPU compound to make a Cooler Master case soup. lol j/k


----------



## makol

Cooler Master finally got the full window 932 side panels in stock again.

Ordered one for my HAF X before they go away again.

I may get a second one as a back up if they still have them next week.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Cooler Master finally got the full window 932 side panels in stock again.
> 
> Ordered one for my HAF X before they go away again.
> 
> I may get a second one as a back up if they still have them next week.


Link? I wouldn't mind getting one myself.


----------



## makol

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/

Here ya go.

Apparently there's an AMD version too but it's out of stock.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> Apparently there's an AMD version too but it's out of stock.


Awesome, picked one up.


----------



## makol

Awesome. I picked up a second because apparently the 932 itself is no longer in production from what I can tell so these won't be around much longer.

And knowing how my dog sometimes headbutts my HAF X I may need a second one.. Or third.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Awesome. I picked up a second because apparently the 932 itself is no longer in production from what I can tell so these won't be around much longer.


Where did you see or hear this? What's the replacement?
Quote:


> And knowing how my dog sometimes headbutts my HAF X I may need a second one.. Or third.


More dogs?


----------



## makol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Where did you see or hear this? What's the replacement?
> More dogs?


lol, no. another door.

As for the 932, check out the CM store. Says it's now discontinued, and a lot of places are selling it somewhat cheap as if they're trying to empty inventory.


----------



## kkorky

You dont need to waste money by buying new side panels as insurance/security for mishaps

-just measure your acrylic window from the inside, and have one made,dont forget screw holes, or go down to your local hardware store and pick up a sheet of acrylic, and take it to any type of shop that will cut it for you (take a tracing of your current intact window)-your yellow pages etc will be your friend here









In fact if you have an acrylic window made slightly thicker than the thinnish ones that come with CM products, not even your pet rhino will be able to damage it.

Much cheaper that buying a new side panel.

19 dollars will get you a few replacement acrylic panes.


----------



## makol

It's not the acrylic, he actually puts dents in the panel itself :v


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> It's not the acrylic, he actually puts dents in the panel itself :v


excuse me but........... *LOL!*


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> It's not the acrylic, he actually puts dents in the panel itself :v
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me but........... *LOL!*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> It's not the acrylic, he actually puts dents in the panel itself :v










How about iron plating the side panel?
















Your dog.


----------



## makol

He's an angry pit bull german shepard thing lol.

He could be consider more of a battering ram than a dog.

When I had a 912 the side panel had a dent from him on the fan is suppose to be mounted making it useless


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Finished up my HAF X MOD, let me know what you guys think


That looks awesome. I'm sure that I'd end up trying to drink the 'glass of milk' in it though


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait to be done with Afghanistan and have a break. I think I am done with my PC for a little while even though I really wanted to put the tubes on the back you just dont have enough room on the back to run everything.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> He's an angry pit bull german shepard thing lol.
> 
> He could be consider more of a battering ram than a dog.
> 
> When I had a 912 the side panel had a dent from him on the fan is suppose to be mounted making it useless


Hmmm seems to me that it would be best to sequester the PC in it's own room or put the dog on a leash when ur on it. At the very least schedule an appointment with a doggie therapist.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Cooler Master finally got the full window 932 side panels in stock again.
> 
> Ordered one for my HAF X before they go away again.
> 
> I may get a second one as a back up if they still have them next week.


I did the same thing, mine should be here tomorrow from FedEx. I'm super excited as I just threw some new lighting in my case. I'll post some pics when I get it on the case.


----------



## makol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hmmm seems to me that it would be best to sequester the PC in it's own room or put the dog on a leash when ur on it. At the very least schedule an appointment with a doggie therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


lol, it's not like he does it on purpose. MY computer room is upstairs which he has trouble climbing to begin with so when he manages to get up there he's excited and bursts into the room and just happens to run right into my case. I would move it he seems to find it every time.









And my side panel finally shipped, it seems like "awaiting fulfillment" stage takes about a day. yeesh

Anyway here's my HAF X in it's current state. I make switch all the blue LED fans with red ones when the new side panel arrives.


----------



## Brian Wallace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> I just got the E-mail that the HAF 932 windowed side panels are in. $19.99 + 11.52 shipping for ups ground. The total was $31.51.


The've been in stock for a couple of weeks. I posted this two weeks ago. It took forever to come in due to the holidays but it looks great. The only downside I saw was the interior is not black. Can't see it anyway so no biggie.


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> lol, it's not like he does it on purpose. MY computer room is upstairs which he has trouble climbing to begin with so when he manages to get up there he's excited and bursts into the room and just happens to run right into my case. I would move it he seems to find it every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my side panel finally shipped, it seems like "awaiting fulfillment" stage takes about a day. yeesh
> 
> Anyway here's my HAF X in it's current state. I make switch all the blue LED fans with red ones when the new side panel arrives.


Very nice HAF X. I like the blue lights on your fans.


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> lol, it's not like he does it on purpose. MY computer room is upstairs which he has trouble climbing to begin with so when he manages to get up there he's excited and bursts into the room and just happens to run right into my case. I would move it he seems to find it every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my side panel finally shipped, it seems like "awaiting fulfillment" stage takes about a day. yeesh
> 
> Anyway here's my HAF X in it's current state. I make switch all the blue LED fans with red ones when the new side panel arrives.


Very nice HAF X. I like the blue lights on your fans.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hmmm seems to me that it would be best to sequester the PC in it's own room or put the dog on a leash when ur on it. At the very least schedule an appointment with a doggie therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, it's not like he does it on purpose. MY computer room is upstairs which he has trouble climbing to begin with so when he manages to get up there he's excited and bursts into the room and just happens to run right into my case. I would move it he seems to find it every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my side panel finally shipped, it seems like "awaiting fulfillment" stage takes about a day. yeesh
> 
> Anyway here's my HAF X in it's current state. I make switch all the blue LED fans with red ones when the new side panel arrives.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Well you could do like I did and put the Computer on it's own stand. The only real issue with that is that the fans become noisier the closer it is to your head but it would get it off the floor. Then you don't have to keep replacing the door.









~Ceadder


----------



## makol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well you could do like I did and put the Computer on it's own stand. The only real issue with that is that the fans become noisier the closer it is to your head but it would get it off the floor. Then you don't have to keep replacing the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder




If only I had somewhere else to put it


----------



## Samurai707

This is my rig during leak testing. It's also my first ever water cooling loop, so yes, the tubing is a little ridiculous. But I totally managed to sneak the 680 in AFTER the leak testing was done







. I know my mistakes and struggles now, can't wait to do it again








My loop goes Res>Pump>Rad>CPU>GPU>Res


----------



## kevindd992002

How can I increase the clearance in the bottom of my case? Can I replace the rubber feet with higher ones? If so, where can I buy those?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How can I increase the clearance in the bottom of my case? Can I replace the rubber feet with higher ones? If so, where can I buy those?


If you're willing to put in the work you can do anything you need to do. You should be able to remove the feet and you may need to mod the bottom of the case with a couple holes and self tapping screws to put new feet on.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you're willing to put in the work you can do anything you need to do. You should be able to remove the feet and you may need to mod the bottom of the case with a couple holes and self tapping screws to put new feet on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Can you link me to the materials needed like self-tapping screws? I'm trying to not mod it actually. I'm just trying to replace the rubber feet with something that is higher


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you're willing to put in the work you can do anything you need to do. You should be able to remove the feet and you may need to mod the bottom of the case with a couple holes and self tapping screws to put new feet on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link me to the materials needed like self-tapping screws? I'm trying to not mod it actually. I'm just trying to replace the rubber feet with something that is higher
Click to expand...

You can get self tapping screws from any hardware store. You just have to have the feet in your possession so you know what size screw they will accept. I'm reasonably sure you'll have to mod the feet but you can try using rubber foot inserts/pucks from Frozen or Performance-PCs' or maybe even Sidewinder will have them.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can get self tapping screws from any hardware store. You just have to have the feet in your possession so you know what size screw they will accept. I'm reasonably sure you'll have to mod the feet but you can try using rubber foot inserts/pucks from Frozen or Performance-PCs' or maybe even Sidewinder will have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I actually live internationally so I don't have quick access to these online stores. I buy from them but rarely. Can you post some pics of the materials I could possibly get from my hardware store?


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How can I increase the clearance in the bottom of my case? Can I replace the rubber feet with higher ones? If so, where can I buy those?


you can get many different sized feet with red/blue/green LED's inside made of plastic/plexi...try scan.co.uk and such websites


----------



## conrad9900

new CYTEK CYBORG keyboard and CM STORM mouse to add to the rig...


----------



## Erick Silver

I like that Keyboard. I have been on the hunt for something backlit with red.


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I like that Keyboard. I have been on the hunt for something backlit with red.


Scan.co.uk mate is the best spot


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I like that Keyboard. I have been on the hunt for something backlit with red.


Scan.co.uk mate is the best spot


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I like that Keyboard. I have been on the hunt for something backlit with red.


Scan.co.uk mate is the best spot


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conrad9900*
> 
> you can get many different sized feet with red/blue/green LED's inside made of plastic/plexi...try scan.co.uk and such websites


Thanks mate!


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. something happened up there. triple post!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Wow. something happened up there. triple post!


Very common with OCN nowadays, especially with the beta Mobile App.


----------



## Essenbe

I'm glad to find this Club. I'm relatively new here. I sold my rig in my HAF X, I really regretted it the next day, but I did enjoy the money. I decided to try my hand at water cooling, so bought a Switch 810. I've had nothing but a big fight with that case. (Water cooling job didn't turn out very well either). So, I have it completely taken it apart to re do the whole thing. I've decided to buy another HAF X and find something to do with the Switch. So, I'll be joining in a couple of weeks when everything comes in and I get it put together. Now, I'll have my beloved HAF X again and a HAF XM too.


----------



## dartuil

Hello i want a haf 912 but i saw it have no dust filter on top.
The thing is just open on the top and say welcome to dust and bugs.
where can i find somethibg to fix this hole?
http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/coolermaster/haf912/912-014.jpg
Please no demciflex i dont want magnetic things in my case


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello i want a haf 912 but i saw it have no dust filter on top.
> The thing is just open on the top and say welcome to dust and bugs.
> where can i find somethibg to fix this hole?
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/coolermaster/haf912/912-014.jpg
> Please no demciflex i dont want magnetic things in my case


Just use pantyhose







That's what I use for my top intake fan on my HAF 922.


----------



## dartuil

aaah pantyhose...***
I'll see,no pictures kevindd992002??


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> aaah pantyhose...***
> I'll see,no pictures kevindd992002??


Here you go mate:

20130117_001144.jpg 2569k .jpg file


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I'm glad to find this Club. I'm relatively new here. I sold my rig in my HAF X, I really regretted it the next day, but I did enjoy the money. I decided to try my hand at water cooling, so bought a Switch 810. I've had nothing but a big fight with that case. (Water cooling job didn't turn out very well either). So, I have it completely taken it apart to re do the whole thing. I've decided to buy another HAF X and find something to do with the Switch. So, I'll be joining in a couple of weeks when everything comes in and I get it put together. Now, I'll have my beloved HAF X again and a HAF XM too.


Hey sell me your switch lol ! (actually im being semi serious)

But then again you are in the states-so shipping would be a killer if wanted to sell


----------



## Erick Silver

Hmmmm I too need better filtering on my HAF 922. with 2x120MM on my H60 sucking air in, and 1x 200MM on the front doing thee same and a house full of 7 cats I tend to get hair in my case. The top is set to Exhaust. I figure if I can filer the air going in I won't have to filter it going out.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Hey sell me your switch lol ! (actually im being semi serious)
> 
> But then again you are in the states-so shipping would be a killer if wanted to sell


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Hey sell me your switch lol ! (actually im being semi serious)
> 
> But then again you are in the states-so shipping would be a killer if wanted to sell


If you're in Europe, shipping would be more than the price of a new case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hmmmm I too need better filtering on my HAF 922. with 2x120MM on my H60 sucking air in, and 1x 200MM on the front doing thee same and a house full of 7 cats I tend to get hair in my case. The top is set to Exhaust. I figure if I can filer the air going in I won't have to filter it going out.


DEMCiFlex filters They are magnetic and you can get them specifically for the 922 from FrozenPC and PPCs' for a reasonable price. Mine work AWESOMESAUCE!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> aaah pantyhose...***
> I'll see,no pictures kevindd992002??
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go mate:
> 
> 20130117_001144.jpg 2569k .jpg file
Click to expand...



You should use the pic link to post your pics. You'll find a pic icon in the top of the Post/Reply window. I'm posting this to be cool. In the future you'll have to remember.









~Ceadder


----------



## DUpgrade

After installing a H80i in my HAF 912, I don't have enough room for a 200mm fan, a 120mm will still fit but I'm curious if a 140mm would fit on the top? I'm thinking I could use long bolts with a washer and nut on the top and go through the vent holes or something along those lines.


----------



## Chimpo

Hey Rab1/2,

Love your desk! where did you get it?


I wanna get myself one.

-Chimpo


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> DEMCiFlex filters They are magnetic and you can get them specifically for the 922 from FrozenPC and PPCs' for a reasonable price. Mine work AWESOMESAUCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the pic link to post your pics. You'll find a pic icon in the top of the Post/Reply window. I'm posting this to be cool. In the future you'll have to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the tip man!









@all

If I replace my G.Skill RAM modules with the Samsung Low Profile RAM modules, will I be able to install my fans in a push/push config with the two fans levelling each other? My setup now is in pull/pull because I have a 25mm side panel fan installed.

*Samsung ram is 19mm tall
*RipJawsX ram is 40mm tall
*140mm fan is 140mm tall
*25mm side panel fan is 25mm wide


----------



## Smithy92

Hi everyone. Just recently I redid the cable management in my HAF 932. It took me about two hours to do but I still need to try and make the PCI-E connections for the GPU a bit neater. Anyway just wanted to show everyone what my system looked like previously and what it looks like now.

(before)


(after)


By the way I'm now using a 7950 instead of a 4890


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithy92*
> 
> Hi everyone. Just recently I redid the cable management in my HAF 932. It took me about two hours to do but I still need to try and make the PCI-E connections for the GPU a bit neater. Anyway just wanted to show everyone what my system looked like previously and what it looks like now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (before)
> 
> 
> (after)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I'm now using a 7950 instead of a 4890


It looks like your efforts have paid off. That V6 looks boss too by the way. I considered upgrading to that cooler but ended up getting a H80i instead because I was worried about it fitting against my ram. Your GPU looks like the 7950 boost, that card OCs very well too as I have mine running 1150/1550.


----------



## Frodenstein

Hi guys !







my first post here ..... Here's my HAF 912



oh and one question .... i'm getting a window for my HAF 912 from cooler master's store
which is better: The Storm Enforcer window (it fits the haf 912) or the original HAF 912 window ?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first post here ..... Here's my HAF 912
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one question .... i'm getting a window for my HAF 912 from cooler master's store
> which is better: The Storm Enforcer window (it fits the haf 912) or the original HAF 912 window ?
> 
> Thanks in advanced


Probably stick with the HAF 912 window, it's the same one that comes with the 912+ and advanced versions they don't sell in the USA. Only downside to it is there is no HAF printed on it and there's vent holes cut in the window for a 120/140mm fan just like the original panel. I've debated buying a window for mine but I would replace the plastic with a acrylic sheet with some clear silicone or drill out the same holes in case I ever needed to mod it again.


----------



## Frodenstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Probably stick with the HAF 912 window, it's the same one that comes with the 912+ and advanced versions they don't sell in the USA. Only downside to it is there is no HAF printed on it and there's vent holes cut in the window for a 120/140mm fan just like the original panel. I've debated buying a window for mine but I would replace the plastic with a acrylic sheet with some clear silicone or drill out the same holes in case I ever needed to mod it again.


Yah that would be a good choice but that means i need to buy a piece of acrylic which is around 10 dollars. Plus i don't have power tools around







With that vent blocking the view, i think i would buy the storm enforcer window. But thanks for the input . I appreciate it


----------



## D0U8L3M

I just finished repainting my HAF 932 here are a few pics...im thinking about writing up a work log but i think that should wait till i buy parts for my new computer first lol of you want more pics let me know they are up on my site (not sure if i can post a link or not ) =D

Before:


After:








Let me know what you guys think the rest of the old pics are in the spreadsheet on the OP


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> I just finished repainting my HAF 932 here are a few pics...im thinking about writing up a work log but i think that should wait till i buy parts for my new computer first lol of you want more pics let me know they are up on my site (not sure if i can post a link or not ) =D
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think the rest of the old pics are in the spreadsheet on the OP


VERY VERY NICE JOB


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> I just finished repainting my HAF 932 here are a few pics...im thinking about writing up a work log but i think that should wait till i buy parts for my new computer first lol of you want more pics let me know they are up on my site (not sure if i can post a link or not ) =D
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think the rest of the old pics are in the spreadsheet on the OP
> 
> 
> 
> VERY VERY NICE JOB
Click to expand...

Ditto!

Nice color combo, looks quite detailed and great on the eyes!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> I just finished repainting my HAF 932 here are a few pics...im thinking about writing up a work log but i think that should wait till i buy parts for my new computer first lol of you want more pics let me know they are up on my site (not sure if i can post a link or not ) =D
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think the rest of the old pics are in the spreadsheet on the OP


Great job!









~Ceadder


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> VERY VERY NICE JOB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Nice color combo, looks quite detailed and great on the eyes!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


=D Thanks guys, thats the difference when you try something when you are 15 and you go back and do it when you are 19 after you've had some more practice and been taught more about this kind of stuff.


----------



## KyadCK

Amazing job D0U8L3M!

My side panel finally got here:


----------



## Loosenut

@ D0U8L3M

very nice job. Is that motherboard side door a custom job or did you buy that?


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> @ D0U8L3M
> 
> very nice job. Is that motherboard side door a custom job or did you buy that?


Thanks =D

Its custom,I used a dremel to cut it out.

I go back to school tomorrow so i prolly wont be touching the case for a while but today me and my dad were discussing how we want to make the window. When i did it the first time i just used some plexi and some u channel to cover the metals edge and double sided tape to hold the plexi, but i had to drill the holes out bigger for the panels thumb screws to go on. My dad wants to do it the "right way" this time (according to him lol) and use H channel or a locking strip from FrozenCPU to hold he plexi in with the whole side panel sitting flush.

We were also discussing even using plexi this time or just using modders mesh for it since im going to mount the 2 big 230mm fans on the side anyways, but i have no idea if that's too much of an opening to screw up the cases air flow.

Thoughts?


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Amazing job D0U8L3M!
> 
> My side panel finally got here:


nice rig man...why the ek plates on your gpu?


----------



## conrad9900

i am putting a perspex/plexi uv red shelf in my rig to cover psu/ssd/pumps there will be 2 or 3 passthroughs for the tubing...any ideas on shaping it? im thinking of having it coming from the board all the way out to the window and then curving down to the base of the case and some light uv lighting underneath? any ideas would be helpful


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conrad9900*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Amazing job D0U8L3M!
> 
> My side panel finally got here:
> 
> 
> 
> nice rig man...why the ek plates on your gpu?
Click to expand...

Protects the GPUs (both from a minor leak if it happens, and from static if I touch it), looks nice, and fits the theme.


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Protects the GPUs (both from a minor leak if it happens, and from static if I touch it), looks nice, and fits the theme.


agreed...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Protects the GPUs (both from a minor leak if it happens, and from static if I touch it), looks nice, and fits the theme.


It also keeps the temps down on your GPUs


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> @ D0U8L3M
> 
> very nice job. Is that motherboard side door a custom job or did you buy that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks =D
> 
> Its custom,I used a dremel to cut it out.
> 
> I go back to school tomorrow so i prolly wont be touching the case for a while but today me and my dad were discussing how we want to make the window. When i did it the first time i just used some plexi and some u channel to cover the metals edge and double sided tape to hold the plexi, but i had to drill the holes out bigger for the panels thumb screws to go on. My dad wants to do it the "right way" this time (according to him lol) and use H channel or a locking strip from FrozenCPU to hold he plexi in with the whole side panel sitting flush.
> 
> 
> 
> We were also discussing even using plexi this time or just using modders mesh for it since im going to mount the 2 big 230mm fans on the side anyways, but i have no idea if that's too much of an opening to screw up the cases air flow.
> 
> Thoughts?
Click to expand...

Good idea except those 230s' really suck in the Dust. So you'll have to figure out some way of filtering the dust that doesn't conflict with the look of the case. Of course you could do modders mesh over plexi to give the plexi some stiffness and keep the dust intake to a minimum and get a couple DMCiFlex Filters to stick to the mesh. Makes maintenance much easier this way and limits the amount of dust in the case.









~Ceadder


----------



## raisethe3

Got dayum D0U8L3M!! Very nice job!


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Good idea except those 230s' really suck in the Dust. So you'll have to figure out some way of filtering the dust that doesn't conflict with the look of the case. Of course you could do modders mesh over plexi to give the plexi some stiffness and keep the dust intake to a minimum and get a couple DMCiFlex Filters to stick to the mesh. Makes maintenance much easier this way and limits the amount of dust in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hmm you just got my mind creating different combos of these ideas. I do agree with you about the dust i didn't even think about that, i think what i might do is do the plexi and figure out if i wanna put the mesh over the whole piece or jsut cut out the circles and press the mesh in with the dust filters.

Mnpctech also has some acrylic fan grills that i really like so i might even take a piece of plexi for the window cut the holes out and sandwitch the dust filters between the fan grill and plexi.
http://www.mnpctech.com/200mm_230mm_fan_grill.html

I am planning to go watercooling tho so now im wondering if i would even need those 2 big fans, they just move a great amount of air i figured it would be a sin not to use them lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Got dayum D0U8L3M!! Very nice job!


Thanks =D


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> Hmm you just got my mind creating different combos of these ideas. I do agree with you about the dust i didn't even think about that, i think what i might do is do the plexi and figure out if i wanna put the mesh over the whole piece or jsut cut out the circles and press the mesh in with the dust filters.
> 
> Mnpctech also has some acrylic fan grills that i really like so i might even take a piece of plexi for the window cut the holes out and sandwitch the dust filters between the fan grill and plexi.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/200mm_230mm_fan_grill.html
> 
> I am planning to go watercooling tho so now im wondering if i would even need those 2 big fans, they just move a great amount of air i figured it would be a sin not to use them lol.
> Thanks =D


All i have to say is this:

If you are 100% sure that you want to water cool your rig-*FORGET ABOUT THE SIDE FANS*-they will serve no purpose, apart from sucking in dust as Ceader said earlier.

Secondly, sit down with your Dad and plan your plexi window for your side panel, when finished, you will be able to show off your rigs innards and all your hard work.

(Make sure that the plexi is sturdy enough so that it provides support to the side panel, dont get thin plexi cause it may be prone to cracking whenever you remove your side panel)

My wife's 922 came with a side panel with a 200mm fan, i promptly boxed that in the store room, and installed a new side panel with a huge plexi glass window.

Whenever we eventually sell the case, the original side door will be sold along with the case as it is now.

As for your fans, store them for a rainy day, or in case you decide to ever get a 200mm radiator, or simply sell them


----------



## DUpgrade

Here's my HAF 912 after adding some stuff in 2013. H80i with SP120 fans, AF140 top, and a 7950 boost OC.


----------



## _REAPER_

^^^ LOOKING GOOD ^^^


----------



## RickyFromVegas

Bought 912 tonight on a cheap sale for $40.

I have h50, and wanted to do push/pull, but the 200mm top exhaust won't allow any space to keep both fans in the case, so I put the stronger 120mm on the outside of the case blowing in, then rad, then the pull fan that came with h50.

I think it's working nicely, but too early for any real noticeable changes.

I can't decide if I should just keep h50 or go back to cm 212+


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> DEMCiFlex filters They are magnetic and you can get them specifically for the 922 from FrozenPC and PPCs' for a reasonable price. Mine work AWESOMESAUCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the pic link to post your pics. You'll find a pic icon in the top of the Post/Reply window. I'm posting this to be cool. In the future you'll have to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Do those Demciflex filters restrict air flow a lot? Been thinking about getting these for my HAF X, but figured that they would restrict the air flow too much making it counterproductive.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Do those Demciflex filters restrict air flow a lot? Been thinking about getting these for my HAF X, but figured that they would restrict the air flow too much making it counterproductive.


They restrict airflow minimally. You should get them but they cost a lot of money.


----------



## conrad9900

most recent benchmark:thumb:

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=3870045944


----------



## D0U8L3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> All i have to say is this:
> 
> If you are 100% sure that you want to water cool your rig-*FORGET ABOUT THE SIDE FANS*-they will serve no purpose, apart from sucking in dust as Ceader said earlier.
> 
> Secondly, sit down with your Dad and plan your plexi window for your side panel, when finished, you will be able to show off your rigs innards and all your hard work.
> 
> (Make sure that the plexi is sturdy enough so that it provides support to the side panel, dont get thin plexi cause it may be prone to cracking whenever you remove your side panel)
> 
> My wife's 922 came with a side panel with a 200mm fan, i promptly boxed that in the store room, and installed a new side panel with a huge plexi glass window.
> 
> Whenever we eventually sell the case, the original side door will be sold along with the case as it is now.
> 
> As for your fans, store them for a rainy day, or in case you decide to ever get a 200mm radiator, or simply sell them


True, thanks for the advice =D

Ill plan it with him accordingly when the next break from school rolls around, hopefully ill have some nice pictures to post then ;D


----------



## Samjam927

How have those corsair fans been DUpgrade? I'm tossing a new PSU and fans and stuff in mine then ill toss a pic up here!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samjam927*
> 
> How have those corsair fans been DUpgrade? I'm tossing a new PSU and fans and stuff in mine then ill toss a pic up here!


Well for the few days I've been using them, they're great. I've got my i7 2600k at 4.5ghz 1.25v and my temps are right around 60c. Keep in mind mine are all the quiet edition, they run 100% at 12v, the two SP120s go about 1300 RPM each even though they claim 1450. The top AF140 goes 1150 RPM, although I can't get a current read atm, it's moving quite a bit of air. My GPU almost cuts off some of the possible air flow to the top, I've debated moving it down to the second PCIE x16 slot. I feel they perform very well and they look as sexy as any top of the line fan you would spend around $15-20 each on.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Well for the few days I've been using them, they're great. I've got my i7 2600k at 4.5ghz 1.25v and my temps are right around 60c. Keep in mind mine are all the quiet edition, they run 100% at 12v, the two SP120s go about 1300 RPM each even though they claim 1450. The top AF140 goes 1150 RPM, although I can't get a current read atm, it's moving quite a bit of air. My GPU almost cuts off some of the possible air flow to the top, I've debated moving it down to the second PCIE x16 slot. I feel they perform very well and they look as sexy as any top of the line fan you would spend around $15-20 each on.


Why dont you put a fan in the front in your drive bays? that will move fresh air.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Why dont you put a fan in the front in your drive bays? that will move fresh air.


I actually debated putting 2 of these AF140s in the front of the case. The megaflow 200mm with the blue LEDs looks nice though. I suppose I could hide a 120mm in the upper 5.25" drive bay though.


----------



## kevindd992002

How much clearance is a good one for the HAF922 bottom area (the clearance that the rubber footings make)? Is 1-inch more than enough?


----------



## _REAPER_

I put a fan in the front of mine as well to move cooler air to my RAD.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> DEMCiFlex filters They are magnetic and you can get them specifically for the 922 from FrozenPC and PPCs' for a reasonable price. Mine work AWESOMESAUCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the pic link to post your pics. You'll find a pic icon in the top of the Post/Reply window. I'm posting this to be cool. In the future you'll have to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those Demciflex filters restrict air flow a lot? Been thinking about getting these for my HAF X, but figured that they would restrict the air flow too much making it counterproductive.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Do those Demciflex filters restrict air flow a lot? Been thinking about getting these for my HAF X, but figured that they would restrict the air flow too much making it counterproductive.
> 
> 
> 
> They restrict airflow minimally. You should get them but they cost a lot of money.
Click to expand...









They don't restrict airflow enough to make a noticeable difference but they do restrict dust intake pretty well. I'm always cleaning mine when I notice they're holding a good amount of dust.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I put a fan in the front of mine as well to move cooler air to my RAD.


Still have my HDD rack, so a fan there is pretty much mandatory.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Updated pics of my HAF922




Thats my Sig Rig, Red Steel. I have cut the rear fan grille out to help with airflow into my H60. I did moujnt a Silverstone(?) 120MM Fan Filter there to keep the dust out. Rig is up to date in my sig.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Updated pics of my HAF922
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my Sig Rig, Red Steel. I have cut the rear fan grille out to help with airflow into my H60. I did moujnt a Silverstone(?) 120MM Fan Filter there to keep the dust out. Rig is up to date in my sig.


Neeeeeeeedz *MOAR* Modz'z.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

I do actually plan on having the paint stripped and leaving it in bare metal form. Then using a 3M scour pad to give it a brushed steel look and sealing it. Then painting the front bezel a brushed steel color to match. I would like to have a new front panel made of brushed metal but thats expensive and I am not in the financial ability to pay for it.

This next summer I hope to do a little work on it.


----------



## wrath04

Here's one of my 3 haf X builds, will post more of my HafX pics in my sig later Cooler Master makes the best cases IMO Hand's down!
specs are below

I don't have a huge mod project going on at the moment, or anything real cool like I've seen from this club so far but I'd love to join it if you have room for me


----------



## conrad9900

my browsing mascot


----------



## conrad9900

in testing phase of covering the dvd drive face with a stock dust cover trimmed down a bit..
ignore the tape it was sooner replaced by unseen glue.


----------



## Pittster

So this ones for the HAF 912 Plus people or anyone with the Coolermaster perspex window with fan intake.

I got annoyed at the sound or turbulence created by the perspex grill with my 140mm intake fan, so I have ordered a Demci 140mm filter filter kit and have cut the perspex off. The turbulence noise is now gone but its not very finger safe until I get the filter









Before


After


----------



## conwa

Yeah Finally!!!

My Dell Ultrasharp U2711 arrived

Some pictures of my setup (sorry, crappy iphone camera)









Please comment, thnx!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Yeah Finally!!!
> 
> My Dell Ultrasharp U2711 arrived
> 
> Some pictures of my setup (sorry, crappy iphone camera)
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment, thnx!


Monitor looks awesome, I like that window on your HAF too I bet things look crispy in the dark. Your viewing angle is really sharp. I put my monitor on a shelf because you want to try to sit with the screen directly in front of you, not looking down. This also helps things like posture and possible neck/back pain.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Yeah Finally!!!
> 
> My Dell Ultrasharp U2711 arrived
> 
> Some pictures of my setup (sorry, crappy iphone camera)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment, thnx!


Very Nice


----------



## cm0s

this is my final configuration for my haf-x.


Haf-X /850W revolution87+/i7 3770k/noctua NH-D14/gigabyte-Z77X-UD5H @f14/g.skill 1866MHz cl9 8gb/SSD: samsung830 128GB, OCZ agility3 60gb/caviar green 500Gb/gigabyte GTX670 wf3/Lamptron FC5V2/nzxt sentry2/dell u2312hm/


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi everyone









I bought my brother's system in a HAF-X a while back ( thread here ).


----------



## _REAPER_

Just did a few updates to the HAF X let me know what you guys think


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Just did a few updates to the HAF X let me know what you guys think
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1258502/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Looks boss. The whole black white and red theme is very balanced. I take it you're a fan of EVGA?


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> So this ones for the HAF 912 Plus people or anyone with the Coolermaster perspex window with fan intake.
> 
> I got annoyed at the sound or turbulence created by the perspex grill with my 140mm intake fan, so I have ordered a Demci 140mm filter filter kit and have cut the perspex off. The turbulence noise is now gone but its not very finger safe until I get the filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


Nice mod, but I really think the side fan on this case is redundant as it has such good airflow, I don't think I can get any cooler case ambient temps then about 29 at idle, so no side fan on my 912 advanced


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Nice mod, but I really think the side fan on this case is redundant as it has such good airflow, I don't think I can get any cooler case ambient temps then about 29 at idle, so no side fan on my 912 advanced


It helps give the case a positive pressure plus its throwing all its Air in the GPU, back when I had 2 280's in SLI it made a couple of degrees difference but not so much with the 670. And yes the HAF 912 has bloody good airflow, half the reason why I bought it


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Nice mod, but I really think the side fan on this case is redundant as it has such good airflow, I don't think I can get any cooler case ambient temps then about 29 at idle, so no side fan on my 912 advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It helps give the case a positive pressure plus its throwing all its Air in the GPU, back when I had 2 280's in SLI it made a couple of degrees difference but not so much with the 670. And yes the HAF 912 has bloody good airflow, half the reason why I bought it
Click to expand...

And the other half reason was because it was dirt cheap? Lol...

I am impressed by the performance from such a budget case.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> It helps give the case a positive pressure plus its throwing all its Air in the GPU, back when I had 2 280's in SLI it made a couple of degrees difference but not so much with the 670. And yes the HAF 912 has bloody good airflow, half the reason why I bought it


Absolutely. Got mine for 29.99 at microcenter as well. Literally nothing compares at that price. Just hoping I can make a swiftech h220 fit inside. If not, oh well I can top mount.


----------



## conrad9900

bought a new acetal and nickel mosfet water block for the maximus V Gene today..should drop the temp a few degrees all going well..


----------



## Samjam927

Here's what she looks like right now:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/55546110152445130510023.jpg/


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samjam927*
> 
> Here's what she looks like right now:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/55546110152445130510023.jpg/


Your build is looking good ...


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't restrict airflow enough to make a noticeable difference but they do restrict dust intake pretty well. I'm always cleaning mine when I notice they're holding a good amount of dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the info. If they don't restrict air flow too much (like you are saying), then I am leaning towards getting them. They really are very expensive though. $69 for the HAF X ones.

btw where do the top and front filters install? The top of my HAF X is plastic, so I assume you install them inside the case. I'm not picturing where I would use the magnetic strip for the front and top filters. I'll have to open up the panel and have a look inside.


----------



## The Storm

Ordered my Haf X today and it will arrive Friday. This will be my first time having a full tower as I am currently using a Haf 912. The 912 has been a great case and has served me well, I have been doing some upgrading as of late and its starting to feel a little cramped. I am currently using an H100 and it works just fine for my needs but I eventually want to dable in custom water cooling. I have a feeling that I will be overwhelmed by the size of this thing as I haven't seen one in person. This has been a great site for info but also this site has cost me a ton of money because I just want and want and want more lol.


----------



## kyfire

Loving my HAF X. Great cable management and tons of room.


----------



## HitchItch

Hi All, just ordered my HAF932, It should be here on Monday, i'll post some updates as I put it together

I did have one question,
My corasair H60 water cooler recommends the fan to push exterior air through the radiator into the case. I will need to remove the stock exhaust 140mm fan to mount the H60. If I install it the way corsair wants me to, that will only leave the one 200mm fan on the as a exhuast fan. Will this create a issue with 2-200mm intake fans and 1-120mm water cooler intake fan?

Thanks
Hitch


----------



## Erick Silver

No it should be fine. I have the 200mm in the top of my case exhausting the hot air from my H60. It works great. and with the 200MM in the front bringing air in I have a good upward flow of air. I plan on putting a 120MM fan in the bottom to help with it a bit more as well. Positive Pressure is always better than Negative pressure IMO.


----------



## HitchItch

Erick,
I took a look at your rig, I noticed you dont have the second 200mm side case fan, mine is coming with that side case intake fan, will that be to much positive pressure?

Hitch


----------



## Erick Silver

I don't think so. I don't have the side panel fan because I have the Storm Sniper Windowed Side Panel.

Personally I feel that the side panel fans add too much turbulance to the flow. But thats me. Everyone has their own opinion and thats mine.


----------



## HitchItch

The storm Sniper side panel will fit the 932? I might need to get one
I wonder how many people dont use the side panel fan, especially when they have the rear fan as a intake for the water cooler

Hitch


----------



## _REAPER_

I don't use a side fan at all, it did not make much of a difference though 1-2C on my GPUs.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitchItch*
> 
> The storm Sniper side panel will fit the 932? I might need to get one
> I wonder how many people dont use the side panel fan, especially when they have the rear fan as a intake for the water cooler
> 
> Hitch


Nope. I am in the 922. You are in the 932. Your case is larger. But the premise is still the same.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I don't use a side fan at all, it did not make much of a difference though 1-2C on my GPUs.


If i had a HAF-x i would do the same thing. That huge window looks sick


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys.

Would HafX be able to handle Asus Rampage IV Formula with 3 670s and a soundcard?

Are there enough slots on the rear?


----------



## HitchItch

Do you guys use the gpu fan shroud that attaches to the back of the HD cage in the 932 or the X?
If so did you put a 120mm fan in the shroud?

Thanks
Hitch


----------



## Lucky 23

No, i don’t use the fan shroud


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitchItch*
> 
> Do you guys use the gpu fan shroud that attaches to the back of the HD cage in the 932 or the X?
> If so did you put a 120mm fan in the shroud?
> 
> Thanks
> Hitch


I had it when I had one GPU, does not work to well on my asus mobo with two GPU


----------



## The Storm

As typical for my kind of luck, my new HAF X was supposed to arrive on Friday...nope bad weather, now it wont show up till Monday. Monday arrives and finally at 6pm UPS drops off my HAF X...finally it's here. Oh but wait as I am unboxing and looking at it one thing I noticed that the Styrofoam is all busted up...yep the back bottom corner is smashed in. Just my luck, now its on its way back to newegg for RMA, who knows how long im waiting now.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> As typical for my kind of luck, my new HAF X was supposed to arrive on Friday...nope bad weather, now it wont show up till Monday. Monday arrives and finally at 6pm UPS drops off my HAF X...finally it's here. Oh but wait as I am unboxing and looking at it one thing I noticed that the Styrofoam is all busted up...yep the back bottom corner is smashed in. Just my luck, now its on its way back to newegg for RMA, who knows how long im waiting now.


It's unfortunate that happened to you but more than likely the UPS delivery guy's fault not Newegg. I would call UPS and tell them the delivery guy damaged your delivery and now you're out time to have it replaced. UPS should compensate your loss in some way, this is regardless of Newegg replacing it (they'll send it back to Cooler Master for parts). Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## HitchItch

Last night I got my HAF932 advanced case setup
This morning i went in Asus Suite 2 and setup fan expert 2, i noticed after it was all setup that fan expert had turn off my top exhaust fan and my side panel intake fan. I compared the temp difference and noticed only a 1 degree Celsius rise on the mobo.

I guess when Im just surfin the net there is no reason to have those two fans running, I was surprised by this.

anyway here is the new case setup


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks great, i love my HAF932


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It's unfortunate that happened to you but more than likely the UPS delivery guy's fault not Newegg. I would call UPS and tell them the delivery guy damaged your delivery and now you're out time to have it replaced. UPS should compensate your loss in some way, this is regardless of Newegg replacing it (they'll send it back to Cooler Master for parts). Good luck and hang in there.


Yeah I figured its UPS and not newegg. Not mad at newegg at all, the CSR was really nice and understanding. I guess I'm impatient when it comes to the waiting game on new toys...(aren't we all)?


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It's unfortunate that happened to you but more than likely the UPS delivery guy's fault not Newegg. I would call UPS and tell them the delivery guy damaged your delivery and now you're out time to have it replaced. UPS should compensate your loss in some way, this is regardless of Newegg replacing it (they'll send it back to Cooler Master for parts). Good luck and hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I figured its UPS and not newegg. Not mad at newegg at all, the CSR was really nice and understanding. I guess I'm impatient when it comes to the waiting game on new toys...(aren't we all)?
Click to expand...

Tell you what, I'll trade you my 2 month experience for your current experience.









Hope you get your replacement real soon and for you to enjoy it in great health!


----------



## conrad9900

UPS Arrived today...can anyone guess what this is for?


----------



## Essenbe

Cup holders?


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Cup holders?


lol could be with a little tweaking..expensive cup holder though


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conrad9900*
> 
> UPS Arrived today...can anyone guess what this is for?


Mobo waterblock, for VRMs and assuming you also have one for your chipset too. If you're adding one of these to your loop I'm really curious what you have going into your rig.


----------



## conrad9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Mobo waterblock, for VRMs and assuming you also have one for your chipset too. If you're adding one of these to your loop I'm really curious what you have going into your rig.


No just this and the cpu block on the maximus gene v.


----------



## Coryh13

Hey guys I have a question for all the HAF X series case owners.
How well does the NZXT Kraken X60 install into the HAF X case? From what I see you must install this into the rear of the case due to the size of the radiator, I was hoping maybe a few of you have put this bad boy in your system and was looking for your input on how the install was and how you configured it.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coryh13*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question for all the HAF X series case owners.
> How well does the NZXT Kraken X60 install into the HAF X case? From what I see you must install this into the rear of the case due to the size of the radiator, I was hoping maybe a few of you have put this bad boy in your system and was looking for your input on how the install was and how you configured it.


It should fit in the top. The HAF X can fit a 360mm rad up there so this 280 should fit like a glove


----------



## Coryh13

oh really good to hear, now with that in mind would it be better cooling wise to keep the two 200mm fans up top or try and use it on the backside ?

Right now im planning on running two 200mm megaflows up top however I guess I could run a 4 fan push/pull with that rad. Just want to be cooling effiecient


----------



## _REAPER_

Small update got a new monitor let me know what you guys think


----------



## Lucky 23

Really nice setup.







What size is the monitor?


----------



## _REAPER_

27 inch monitor 2560/1440


----------



## Lucky 23

Nice


----------



## _REAPER_

I just had my wife set it up I am currently deployed I cannot wait to get back to the house.


----------



## Lucky 23

AHH cant even enjoy it yet, i would be really anxious lol. Super nice monitor


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Just curious what is the mouse mat on the left for? I like the idea of the big Razer Goliathus desk mats though but if you want to match your black/white/red theme maybe look at this (if/when it comes available again):
http://www.amazon.com/Ratscar-RS17002-Deskpad-eSporter-XXL/dp/B005OP2IV0/

Alternative of course would be to get a relatively generic black version and put EVGA Classified decal over the logo.
http://www.amazon.com/Corepad-Deskpad-XXXL-Product-code/dp/B006EKXYMG


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> AHH cant even enjoy it yet, i would be really anxious lol. Super nice monitor


Yeah I am going nuts I am looking forward to getting out of AFG for awhile.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Just curious what is the mouse mat on the left for? I like the idea of the big Razer Goliathus desk mats though but if you want to match your black/white/red theme maybe look at this (if/when it comes available again):
> http://www.amazon.com/Ratscar-RS17002-Deskpad-eSporter-XXL/dp/B005OP2IV0/
> 
> Alternative of course would be to get a relatively generic black version and put EVGA Classified decal over the logo.
> http://www.amazon.com/Corepad-Deskpad-XXXL-Product-code/dp/B006EKXYMG


The mousepad on the left is for my BEER LOL.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it easy to remove the drive cage of the HAF922? Or can you turn it 90° so that it doesn't affect airflow from the front intake fan that much?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitchItch*
> 
> Last night I got my HAF932 advanced case setup
> This morning i went in Asus Suite 2 and setup fan expert 2, i noticed after it was all setup that fan expert had turn off my top exhaust fan and my side panel intake fan. I compared the temp difference and noticed only a 1 degree Celsius rise on the mobo.
> 
> I guess when Im just surfin the net there is no reason to have those two fans running, I was surprised by this.
> 
> anyway here is the new case setup


I got the full window HAF-X side panel (which of course also fits the HAF 932) a few weeks ago from Coolermaster Europe and I was surprised to find that losing the side intake fan had little or no impact on my GPU temperatures.


----------



## _REAPER_

yeah I had a 2-3 C increase without the side fan but who cares it looks much better without the fan there.


----------



## Lucky 23

I love my Big WIndow on Black Edition


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it easy to remove the drive cage of the HAF922? Or can you turn it 90° so that it doesn't affect airflow from the front intake fan that much?


Anybody?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Anybody?


Yes, you can drill out the rivets and then turn it 90 degrees and rivet it in again. Use a 3/16 inch drill and only drill through the rivet, not the cage or case. At that point if rivet does not fall out coax it out with a hammer and small screw. Mark location holes carefully and drill new holes with 1/8 bit then rivet it in.


----------



## Erick Silver

or just mount another 200mm fan on the drive cage.


----------



## goldeagle365

HI.
I have a HAF 922 with a sabertooth 990FX mobo and i wanted to know if anyone can tell my if i could fit an H100i in it. some measurements i took say no, but pics of 992's with H100"s show a decent amount of space between board and the fans? Im concerned with the 8 pin main power connector, its really close to the top of the board.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Yes, you can drill out the rivets and then turn it 90 degrees and rivet it in again. Use a 3/16 inch drill and only drill through the rivet, not the cage or case. At that point if rivet does not fall out coax it out with a hammer and small screw. Mark location holes carefully and drill new holes with 1/8 bit then rivet it in.


Drill out as in like screws but using a drill?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> or just mount another 200mm fan on the drive cage.


Would that be a better choice? I have a Thermalright TY-140 right now on the drive cage.


----------



## tonarilla

greetings from greece


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldeagle365*
> 
> HI.
> I have a HAF 922 with a sabertooth 990FX mobo and i wanted to know if anyone can tell my if i could fit an H100i in it. some measurements i took say no, but pics of 992's with H100"s show a decent amount of space between board and the fans? Im concerned with the 8 pin main power connector, its really close to the top of the board.


Looking at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bszPOf0U6KI review I would say definitely not. Unless you are on a tight budget you should go for the HAF 932 which is only 20 UK pounds more than the 922 and of course gives you lots more room for expansion. I have found to my cost that case wise it is never a good idea to go with the "minimum possible".


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goldeagle365*
> 
> HI.
> I have a HAF 922 with a sabertooth 990FX mobo and i wanted to know if anyone can tell my if i could fit an H100i in it. some measurements i took say no, but pics of 992's with H100"s show a decent amount of space between board and the fans? Im concerned with the 8 pin main power connector, its really close to the top of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bszPOf0U6KI review I would say definitely not. Unless you are on a tight budget you should go for the HAF 932 which is only 20 UK pounds more than the 922 and of course gives you lots more room for expansion. I have found to my cost that case wise it is never a good idea to go with the "minimum possible".
Click to expand...

Considering they already have a HAF 922 I doubt they can just go get a HAF 932 for a little bit more at this point. The H100i takes 57mm (about 2 inches) of space from the top of the case, this should be more than enough space. I could probably fit the H100i in my own HAF 912 however I didn't want the fans coming down over the mobo or near the ram, that's why I went with H80i instead. If I would have known I wanted to go the water cooling route a year ago I would have looked closer at HAF 932 or HAF X and did a custom loop. There's always the next build though.


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldeagle365*
> 
> HI.
> I have a HAF 922 with a sabertooth 990FX mobo and i wanted to know if anyone can tell my if i could fit an H100i in it. some measurements i took say no, but pics of 992's with H100"s show a decent amount of space between board and the fans? Im concerned with the 8 pin main power connector, its really close to the top of the board.


if the h100i is same sixe as the h100 put fan plus rad inside and extra fan out i had the 922 before the x and i had that before i cut top grill put rad up top and ran line throw and made ouw holes for rad.


----------



## Nano2k

Hi y'all!

I recently upgraded to a 7950 crossfire. My Corsair 600T just can't handle the heat and I have to run the comp with the side panel off. I am not really motivated on spending loads of time and money on fans to try to fix the airflow. I need something that can handle my overclocked 7950s and not be too noisy when I'm not gaming etc and the cards are idling.

If I get a HAF X, will I be able to run the case closed without any overheating issues? I don't mind if I have to buy the extra top 200mm fan.


----------



## PinzaC55

This is worth reading http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2012/11/07/nzxt-phantom-820-review/3

Corsair 600T = 47/54

Coolermaster Haf-X = 36/48

Interesting that in the case of the HAF-X they make no distinction about speed.

Though the Silverstone TJ11 seems to be the best performer, it's price in the UK is eye watering.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2k*
> 
> Hi y'all!
> 
> I recently upgraded to a 7950 crossfire. My Corsair 600T just can't handle the heat and I have to run the comp with the side panel off. I am not really motivated on spending loads of time and money on fans to try to fix the airflow. I need something that can handle my overclocked 7950s and not be too noisy when I'm not gaming etc and the cards are idling.
> 
> If I get a HAF X, will I be able to run the case closed without any overheating issues? I don't mind if I have to buy the extra top 200mm fan.


I am about to find out. I have 2 7950's as well and my haf 912 is feeling cramped, plus i want to do a custom loop in the future. My HAF X showed up yesterday, unfortunately im working 6 of the 7 days this week (12 hr shifts) so havent had time to assemble it yet. As soon as i get it built I will let you know. I already had a 200mm fan in the front of my 912 so thats going up top along with the pre installed one on my X. Surprisingly my 912 temps have been great, I was just in need of a full tower for future plans.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2k*
> 
> Hi y'all!
> 
> I recently upgraded to a 7950 crossfire. My Corsair 600T just can't handle the heat and I have to run the comp with the side panel off. I am not really motivated on spending loads of time and money on fans to try to fix the airflow. I need something that can handle my overclocked 7950s and not be too noisy when I'm not gaming etc and the cards are idling.
> 
> If I get a HAF X, will I be able to run the case closed without any overheating issues? I don't mind if I have to buy the extra top 200mm fan.


You will have no issues at all with the HAF X case.


----------



## armanie55

Hello everyone!

Thought I would share my Carbon Fiber MOD. It's still a working process.... I love the fact that I was able to cover up a lot of the holes and zip tie holes as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## andymiller

Add Me In.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it easy to remove the drive cage of the HAF922? Or can you turn it 90° so that it doesn't affect airflow from the front intake fan that much?


Just drill out the rivets-then you are good to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Yes, you can drill out the rivets and then turn it 90 degrees and rivet it in again. Use a 3/16 inch drill and only drill through the rivet, not the cage or case. At that point if rivet does not fall out coax it out with a hammer and small screw. Mark location holes carefully and drill new holes with 1/8 bit then rivet it in.


THIS^^ good advice.

Expanding on this, ive made my 922 hdd cage modular, in that i can remove it and replace it depending on my loop layout (im currently on my 3rd version of my 922)

What you should do is widen the holes (so you can use slightly larger screws which will provide more stability) from where the rivets were removed, and get suitably sized screws and nuts to bolt down your cage.

When turning it 90 deg-mark where the cage holes are, and simply drill some more holes to accommodate your cage-its a very easy job, and thats coming from a guy who unlike 'Tim the tool man Taylor' is not too hot with power tools









Welcome to the world of 922 modularity


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Just drill out the rivets-then you are good to go.
> THIS^^ good advice.
> 
> Expanding on this, ive made my 922 hdd cage modular, in that i can remove it and replace it depending on my loop layout (im currently on my 3rd version of my 922)
> 
> What you should do is widen the holes (so you can use slightly larger screws which will provide more stability) from where the rivets were removed, and get suitably sized screws and nuts to bolt down your cage.
> 
> When turning it 90 deg-mark where the cage holes are, and simply drill some more holes to accommodate your cage-its a very easy job, and thats coming from a guy who unlike 'Tim the tool man Taylor' is not too hot with power tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the world of 922 modularity


Thanks but I'm not too sure if I'm comfortable doing that







Is that drive cage really restrictive to the air flow from the front intake fan though?


----------



## Elfangor

Hi!
I'm also a HAF X owner (for some time now) and noticed this thread!
I did the 2x120mm Fan mod to the front, so my case has another 2 120mm in the 5,25" bays.

Now I wanted to ask you, if anyone know for other easy to do mods that I could do to my HAF X to get even better airflow. Also I wanted to buy a Full Window later, cause I think it looks better than the standard one, also I'm going to get a custom watercooling loop next year or later this year.

So do you know some easy to do mods for the HAF X, and where can I get a full window side panel?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elfangor*
> 
> Hi!
> I'm also a HAF X owner (for some time now) and noticed this thread!
> I did the 2x120mm Fan mod to the front, so my case has another 2 120mm in the 5,25" bays.
> 
> Now I wanted to ask you, if anyone know for other easy to do mods that I could do to my HAF X to get even better airflow. Also I wanted to buy a Full Window later, cause I think it looks better than the standard one, also I'm going to get a custom watercooling loop next year or later this year.
> 
> So do you know some easy to do mods for the HAF X, and where can I get a full window side panel?


You can get the full window side panel from the nearest geographical department of Coolermaster to you. In my case (UK) i got it from Coolermaster Europe and it was shipped from the Netherlands, though I have to say they might not carry a very big stock of these as somebody asked me and they were out of stock.


----------



## armanie55

Double post


----------



## armanie55

AndyMiller

A+ for Cable Management.... What CPU cooler is that?

Nice Rig.


----------



## Elfangor

That is a Noctua NH-D14 if I see it right


----------



## andymiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elfangor*
> 
> That is a Noctua NH-D14 if I see it right


It is indeed.


----------



## LachDiggityDog

G'day Guys

Just signed up!

Here is a picture of my HAF X set up


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elfangor*
> 
> Hi!
> I'm also a HAF X owner (for some time now) and noticed this thread!
> I did the 2x120mm Fan mod to the front, so my case has another 2 120mm in the 5,25" bays.
> 
> Now I wanted to ask you, if anyone know for other easy to do mods that I could do to my HAF X to get even better airflow. Also I wanted to buy a Full Window later, cause I think it looks better than the standard one, also I'm going to get a custom watercooling loop next year or later this year.
> 
> So do you know some easy to do mods for the HAF X, and where can I get a full window side panel?


Frozencpu is where I got my Side window. I did a full mod to my HAF X to fit my watercooling (not recommended unless you know what your doing though)


----------



## Pawelr98

My HAF 932 Amd Edition


----------



## Elfangor

Hey Reaper, that build looks awesome!
I saw this photo and just wanted to do the same, but could you tell me, where do you store the hard drives, because I can't see any?

For the watercooling I wanted to atleast drill out the HDD Cage, put my 1TB HDD into the 5,25" bays and buy a new SSD to replace my 160GB HDD and put the SSD behind the motherboard tray. Anyone knows if this is possible?

I think I'm going to buy a new PSU with cable management too, just so that I don't have these loads of cables which are not used...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elfangor*
> 
> Hey Reaper, that build looks awesome!
> I saw this photo and just wanted to do the same, but could you tell me, where do you store the hard drives, because I can't see any?
> 
> For the watercooling I wanted to atleast drill out the HDD Cage, put my 1TB HDD into the 5,25" bays and buy a new SSD to replace my 160GB HDD and put the SSD behind the motherboard tray. Anyone knows if this is possible?
> 
> I think I'm going to buy a new PSU with cable management too, just so that I don't have these loads of cables which are not used...


Thank you for the compliments on my build, I would recommend that you put your HD on the back of your mobo tray. if you need some help PM me I can send you some pics


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Anyone know where I might get new front USB 2.0 ports for my HAF X? I accidentally ripped cable out along with the plastic and metal retainer bits. I don't know what the part is called, hence difficulty searching.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Anyone know where I might get new front USB 2.0 ports for my HAF X? I accidentally ripped cable out along with the plastic and metal retainer bits. I don't know what the part is called, hence difficulty searching.


Coolermaster Part Request? http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php


----------



## blue-cat

It's finally time to sell my case. :'(
I'll take photos once I've disassembled but any takers for a black orange white theme? In the UK. haha. It's a shame that mods that make it better in one persons eyes devalue it in others







haha


----------



## PinzaC55

I sold my HAF 932 for £45 on ebay 4 months ago so I guess that is a reasonable guide to how much your case is worth? About 40 % of its original price.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> It's finally time to sell my case. :'(
> I'll take photos once I've disassembled but any takers for a black orange white theme? In the UK. haha. It's a shame that mods that make it better in one persons eyes devalue it in others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


I wouldn't sell your case so short as someone somewhere will appreciate it if it's priced right.

Give it time and advertise it in the appropriate area of this site.

EDIT: was reminded about the 35 rep minimum to post for sale items that I forgot about.


----------



## PinzaC55

He needs 35 Rep to advertise on this site. I would have advertised the side panel from my HAF-X, complete with LED fan, on this site but instead I got 99p for it on Ebay.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> *He needs 35 Rep to advertise on this site.* I would have advertised the side panel from my HAF-X, complete with LED fan, on this site but instead I got 99p for it on Ebay.


You're correct and it skipped my mind since I passed that threshold quite a long time ago.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> You're correct and it skipped my mind since I passed that threshold quite a long time ago.


At the rate I am going we will be onto the HAF 1500 before I get 35 Rep.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> He needs 35 Rep to advertise on this site. I would have advertised the side panel from my HAF-X, complete with LED fan, on this site but instead I got 99p for it on Ebay.


Yeah, Guess I'm going to have to start positively trolling the help threads for some rep this month ^_^. I think I bought mine WAAAAYY back when it was about £130 on amazon but I used £80 of vouchers. And then I spent about £80 on spray paint ^_^ and another £15 on a new front panel (still broke one of the usb ports again >









Still think there should be some sort of legacy option for classifieds.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Coolermaster Part Request? http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php


Tried, they never responded!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Coolermaster Part Request? http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php
> 
> 
> 
> Tried, they never responded!
Click to expand...

I would've gone on their forum and complain.


----------



## kevindd992002

For this case, would removing the HDD cage and the 140mm fan that is tied with the cage produce more airflow than the current setup?


----------



## The Storm

Ok so I took some photos while transferring my components from my Haf 912 to my new Haf X, hope you enjoy.
Side by side

Things cramped in the 912/ My Cards

Parts scattered

An empty 912

Time for reassembly


Booting it back up


----------



## blue-cat

I think one of my biggest gripes every time I look at my HAF is that the number of 5.5 bays is just too many. When was the last time anyone actually used a DVD drive? I know it makes water cooling easier but by reducing it by two you could still have room for push pull thick radiator and a dvd drive or some form of pump. and you'd have all the space below to play around with harddrives and removable cages etc.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I think one of my biggest gripes every time I look at my HAF is that the number of 5.5 bays is just too many. When was the last time anyone actually used a DVD drive? I know it makes water cooling easier but by reducing it by two you could still have room for push pull thick radiator and a dvd drive or some form of pump. and you'd have all the space below to play around with harddrives and removable cages etc.


I use them all, even with a RX360 in the mix.



So.... ya.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I think one of my biggest gripes every time I look at my HAF is that the number of 5.5 bays is just too many. When was the last time anyone actually used a DVD drive? I know it makes water cooling easier but by reducing it by two you could still have room for push pull thick radiator and a dvd drive or some form of pump. and you'd have all the space below to play around with harddrives and removable cages etc.


I just cut mine out of my PC


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just cut mine out of my PC


Me too. When I worked out how many times I used the DVD drive it was very few so I pulled it and got a Samsung external drive. I was able to save 2 cables and tidy the inside up quite a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Yeah, Guess I'm going to have to start positively trolling the help threads for some rep this month ^_^. I think I bought mine WAAAAYY back when it was about £130 on amazon but I used £80 of vouchers. And then I spent about £80 on spray paint ^_^ and another £15 on a new front panel (still broke one of the usb ports again >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think there should be some sort of legacy option for classifieds.


I guess the idea is to stop people joining the site just to advertise but if that's the case it could be altered to 100 posts and that would make more sense?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I would've gone on their forum and complain.


I used to be a member of the MSI Forum and when I posted an innocent request that, in future motherboards, MSI might like to include 2 SATA cables with flat ends instead of 8 X 90 degree end cables I got roasted! For that reason I tend to stay away from "company specific" forums. On the Corsair forum when you post your system specs if you are using a component which "competes" with a Corsair product then the name is asterisked out.


----------



## _REAPER_

I was going to get the Titan x2 but at 1k each I said to hell with that and will wait until the next GEN come out. However I did decide to get another 680 Classified so when explaining this to my wife I can tell her I saved money LOL


----------



## kkorky

Nearly Finished........

45 degree needed from Reservoir to GPU, then route tubing behind the GPU cables, cables need sleeving,CPU to Radiator tube will be shortened & LED strip re positioned.

*HAF 922*


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Nearly Finished........
> 
> 45 degree needed from Reservoir to GPU, then route tubing behind the GPU cables, cables need sleeving,CPU to Radiator tube will be shortened & LED strip re positioned.
> 
> *HAF 922*


Nice build. Do you think the new upcoming Swiftech H220 AIO will fit the HAF 922?


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Nice build. Do you think the new upcoming Swiftech H220 AIO will fit the HAF 922?


Thank you,yes, sure it will-firstly try it out with the generic holes already provided up top-if they touch your ram sticks or Mosfet cooler on your Mobo, then do as i did.

Get a drill and drill 4 holes(the outer 4 holes of the radiator) a bit further forward-ie towards the front of the case (on top ofc)-i say only 4 because the other 4 screws can fit through the mesh on top









I can even run push/pull but there was no need for it-up top i have an XSPC EX 240 + 2 x AP 1850s.

Have a read here for further info on the cooling system you are interested in:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/01/27/swiftech-h220-prefilled-2x120mm-water-cooling-kit/4/

Hope that has helped


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Thank you,yes, sure it will-firstly try it out with the generic holes already provided up top-if they touch your ram sticks or Mosfet cooler on your Mobo, then do as i did.
> 
> Get a drill and drill 4 holes(the outer 4 holes of the radiator) a bit further forward-ie towards the front of the case (on top ofc)-i say only 4 because the other 4 screws can fit through the mesh on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can even run push/pull but there was no need for it-up top i have an XSPC EX 240 + 2 x AP 1850s.
> 
> Have a read here for further info on the cooling system you are interested in:
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/01/27/swiftech-h220-prefilled-2x120mm-water-cooling-kit/4/
> 
> Hope that has helped


Oh, so you modified your case for it to fit?

Here's my case but I don't think it will fit:


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh, so you modified your case for it to fit?
> 
> Here's my case but I don't think it will fit:


Well i have modified my case (made HDD rack modular, powder coated the inside, added another blanking plate etc), but drilling 4 holes on top for your rad isnt modifying









Secondly, why wouldnt it fit?

Are'nt you removing the CPU cooler and replacing it with the Swiftech one-loads of space for that.

Its only a 240 rad, so that will fit up top easily


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Well i have modified my case (made HDD rack modular, powder coated the inside, added another blanking plate etc), but drilling 4 holes on top for your rad isnt modifying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, why wouldnt it fit?
> 
> Are'nt you removing the CPU cooler and replacing it with the Swiftech one-loads of space for that.
> 
> Its only a 240 rad, so that will fit up top easily


Yeah but some say that it will interfere with the 8-pin CPU power connector and the tall MOSFET heatsinks of my board.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah but some say that it will interfere with the 8-pin CPU power connector and the tall MOSFET heatsinks of my board.


As i said, bring the rad forward a little bit-how hard can it be to drill 4 holes?









Trust me when i say, im USELESS with power tools and i did it, so im sure that you can


----------



## _REAPER_

It is not hard to mod but if your not comfortable doing the mod just take it to your local metal shop and have them do it for you


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It is not hard to mod but if your not comfortable doing the mod just take it to your local metal shop and have them do it for you


*THIS^^^*


----------



## HitchItch

Finally finished my new build, Im real happy with it

Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe mobo, Intel I5 3570K oc'd @4.2 cpu, 16 gigs Jskill F3 sniper series ram, Corasir H60 water cooler, Samsung 830 series 256gig SSD, WD Black series 640gig data drive, EVGA GTX670 super clocked + video card, Coolermaster HAF 932 advanced case, Corsair TX750 watt v2 power supply

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8495376947/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8496480648/

Hitch


----------



## kevindd992002

Isn't the your rad upside down? The tubes should be on the bottom to avoid air bubbles as they say.


----------



## HitchItch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Isn't the your rad upside down? The tubes should be on the bottom to avoid air bubbles as they say.


Mmmm I was not aware of that, Thanks for giving me the heads up. I will give it a quick 180 spin


----------



## HitchItch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yep. Glad to be of help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rep would be nice.
> 
> Air rises, so with the tubes on the bottom the air will be trapped on the rad.


Done, tx again


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> We are not supposed to beg for reps !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not begging for reps. I just told him a rep would be nice. It's up to him if he gives me a rep or not. Got it?
Click to expand...

You were, and you're not supposed to. "Got it"? I figured someone with over 6k posts would have figured that out by now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Nearly Finished........
> 
> 45 degree needed from Reservoir to GPU, then route tubing behind the GPU cables, cables need sleeving,CPU to Radiator tube will be shortened & LED strip re positioned.
> 
> *HAF 922*


That has to be one of the most decked out 922's I've seen. Nice and clean too, nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I was going to get the Titan x2 but at 1k each I said to hell with that and will wait until the next GEN come out. However I did decide to get another 680 Classified so when explaining this to my wife I can tell her I saved money LOL


Oh It sounds all nice and logical, but you know it's not going to end up going down that way.









So this would make it Tri-SLI? Maybe time to earn your place in the Heaven Top 30 thread then.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You were, and you're not supposed to. "Got it"? I figured someone with over 6k posts would have figured that out by now.
> That has to be one of the most decked out 922's I've seen. Nice and clean too, nice job.
> Oh It sounds all nice and logical, but you know it's not going to end up going down that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this would make it Tri-SLI? Maybe time to earn your place in the Heaven Top 30 thread then.


I want to get waterblocks for my Cards but it seems like that might not happen. I was thinking to go QUAD SLI just for the heck of it but the wife will kill me.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I want to get waterblocks for my Cards but it seems like that might not happen. I was thinking to go QUAD SLI just for the heck of it but the wife will kill me.


But then you could say "well it's about as much as I would have spent on a Titan". It'd have about the same effect as saying buying the $500 GPU is saving money.


----------



## _REAPER_

I saved 1400 dollars with my most recent purchase lol. I am going to stick with these GPUs for atleast another 10 months.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You were, and you're not supposed to. "Got it"? I figured someone with over 6k posts would have figured that out by now.
> That has to be one of the most decked out 922's I've seen. Nice and clean too, nice job.


Thank you-it was literally a 'labour of love' on more than one level-i tried my best to see if a smaller case, that wasn't really suited to water cooling (unlike like the Fractals etc) could be made pleasing to the eye, whilst also performing the function that it was built for-with minimal modding.

I'd like to think that i somewhat succeeded









Its been a long road (you would shudder at the earlier versions of it), but in the end, over the last year i used the great advice and inspiration provided from this forum to get to where that rig is now.

So , i guess im also taking the opportunity to thank those that have provided advice and inspiration in this thread









The serious work on my new rig starts soon


----------



## brettjv

The members who pointed out that asking for rep is not allowed ... are correct.

Thread cleaned.

Please don't ask for rep on the boards ... thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> The members who pointed out that asking for rep is not allowed ... are correct.
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Please don't ask for rep on the boards ... thanks


Ok indeed, thanks.


----------



## bfc_xxx

After searching a lot and reading these threads, I've ordered a HAF X. I will post picks when I have it. Just a question, the new version has internal USB 3 header?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> After searching a lot and reading these threads, I've ordered a HAF X. I will post picks when I have it. Just a question, the new version has internal USB 3 header?


Good choice in case, yes mine came with the internal 3.0 header


----------



## gogoasha2001

Hey guys, i was just wondering something and since i googled it and couldn't really find anything aside from the font used on the box of the case, which is Batman Forever.. i'd really love to know if any of you knows exactly what type of font was used to write the HAF name on the side panel, the one with the window. My case is HAF 932.

I have this case for 2 years now, and even tho it's older than that on the market, i really love it and never got around to modify it... now that i have some free time i'm planning on painting the inside black, the side HDD brackets and tooless 5.25 bays red and some other things, like red fans and a couple of led strips. But i'd also like to paint the HAF logo on the side red but i don't know which font was used and can't find a vector like drawing to take it to a shop near me to cut me a sticker which i can then paint.

Any suggestions would really be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## RayTrace77

Hi Guys,

Though I'd join the club as I've had a HAF X for a while now as I've seen some amazing mod's throughout this thread, I thought I'd share mine and see what you guys think, not the best color co-ordinated but am working on that(slowing down for a while now though as it's all just too time consuming).

Over the years I've always wanted the most silent PC I could build but at the same time get the most power out of it. this machine makes hardly any noise(even under full load) with what seem to me as very acceptable temps.

NOTE: Also I'm a mad advocate of cable management, it's a must for me even when it's not PC related, hopefully you'll see









Here goes:



















Will post specs in sig shortly but will outline them here:

1 x Alienware 23" @ 1920x1080
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Rev 2.0
Intel Core i7 980x @ 3.33Ghz(Stock Clock), VID = 1.2500
Corsair Hydro H50 CPU Cooler(1 x 120MM Corsair Tri-Cool(Push) - 1 x 200MM CM MegaFlow(Pull) <----Wanted to know what you guys thought about that.
24GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator GT DHX @ 1600Mhz(6 x 4GB DIMMS)
Corsair Airflow Fan DIMM Cooler
MSI nVidia Geforce GTX 690 4GB
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion
1 x Intel 520 120GB SSD
1 x WD Caviar Green 2TB 7200RPM
Corsair AX850 Fully Modular PSU

NOTES:
1.) I'm not into overclocking, have certainly given it a go in the past and spent a lot of time on it when I had a Antec 900/Q6600/6GB Ram combo but not anymore, had a few bad experiences(nothing major) and decided to just keep it stock.
2) The Corsair Tri-Cool fan is from when I had the Antec 900 Case, I'm looking to replace it with a "Corsair AF120" fan or maybe a Noctua but still undecided yet.
3.) Temps:
i7 980x never goes above 65c under full load(Prime 96 Small FFT's for around 9 hours), this is with it being near completely silent.
GTX 690 tops around 70c(but of course it has internal temp/fan speed regulation so the fan does speed up.)

I'd be interested to see what you guys thinks. Have seen a lot of real nice PC's here.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## PinzaC55

Nice looking rig!
Quote:


> GTX 690 tops around 70c(but of course it has internal temp/fan speed regulation so the fan does speed up.)


I also have a GTX 690 and I recently bought the Advanced version of the Unigine Valley Benchmark and DAMN that thing stresses your GPU! It was showing 80 degrees on each GPU when I ran it in Extreme 1080 Preset.


----------



## RayTrace77

Thanks PinzaC55, I'll have to give that a shot, 70c max was running Crysis 3 maxed out(all settings at their possible highest) which I was surprised to get some low frame rates in certain areas(dropping the MSAA helped a bit)

I know that the Unigine Benchmark will stress test it more so will give it a go.


----------



## Capt

Can you mount an H100i in the HAF X without removing the top two 200mm fans? I want to keep the two big 200mm fans at the top and put the radiator under them without removing them?


----------



## HitchItch

Nice setup Ray,
But isnt the red sata cable only a 3gig cable? i would think your running a 6gig/sec HD. maybe not tho.
My old red sata cables were only 3gig/sec

Either way Nice build, i had to look hard to find any cable


----------



## RayTrace77

Hi Capt,

The top can happily mount a 240mm RAD no probs, H100i too i'm sure, although if you have heatsinks on the top of the motherboard it might be getting a bit close but yeah it can defo mount a 240 RAD without issues.


----------



## RayTrace77

Thanks HitchItch,

Am looking for a way to hide the PCI-E connections and then X-Fi front panel wires.

The mobo has 4 Sata 6 GB/s ports but I don't use them due to it being unstable, it uses a variation of the Marvell controller which was plagued with issues so I stick to the 3GB/s ports, however your right, they are standard 3GB/s cables, but I never understood the difference and am under the assumption(from reading about it), that there no real difference apart from maybe build quality ?.


----------



## HitchItch

I'm not sure myself, but I did have issues when I first had my red 3gig data cable plugged into my 6gig data port on my Asus with my Samsung ssd, after figuring out what I did I swapped the cable out to a 6gig and the problems with my stability went away


----------



## Capt

Where can i find an identical 200mm fan for the top part. The case itself comes with 1 fan at the top and I want one that is exactly like that one with the blue lighting etc.


----------



## Erick Silver

Does anyone know where I can get the specs of the cable management holes on the HAFX? I am preparing for a mod of my HAF922 case.

The Mod will include the making of a new motherboard tray that is full size, like the HAFX, and I wanted to get the measurments for the diagrams. The interior will be painted black and the exterior will be stripped of paint and left raw metal with a brushed finish. I have considered darkening it a bit. Will look into that closer to the timeframe. The Raw Metal will then be sealed, of course.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Where can i find an identical 200mm fan for the top part. The case itself comes with 1 fan at the top and I want one that is exactly like that one with the blue lighting etc.


COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP 200mm Blue LED - $16.99


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP 200mm Blue LED - $16.99


If you want a 1000RPM version of that fan you can take a look at the CM Storm Force fan but it is out of stock in Newegg for some reason.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Though I'd join the club as I've had a HAF X for a while now as I've seen some amazing mod's throughout this thread, I thought I'd share mine and see what you guys think, not the best color co-ordinated but am working on that(slowing down for a while now though as it's all just too time consuming).
> 
> Over the years I've always wanted the most silent PC I could build but at the same time get the most power out of it. this machine makes hardly any noise(even under full load) with what seem to me as very acceptable temps.
> 
> NOTE: Also I'm a mad advocate of cable management, it's a must for me even when it's not PC related, hopefully you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post specs in sig shortly but will outline them here:
> 
> 1 x Alienware 23" @ 1920x1080
> Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Rev 2.0
> Intel Core i7 980x @ 3.33Ghz(Stock Clock), VID = 1.2500
> Corsair Hydro H50 CPU Cooler(1 x 120MM Corsair Tri-Cool(Push) - 1 x 200MM CM MegaFlow(Pull) <----Wanted to know what you guys thought about that.
> 24GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator GT DHX @ 1600Mhz(6 x 4GB DIMMS)
> Corsair Airflow Fan DIMM Cooler
> MSI nVidia Geforce GTX 690 4GB
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion
> 1 x Intel 520 120GB SSD
> 1 x WD Caviar Green 2TB 7200RPM
> Corsair AX850 Fully Modular PSU
> 
> NOTES:
> 1.) I'm not into overclocking, have certainly given it a go in the past and spent a lot of time on it when I had a Antec 900/Q6600/6GB Ram combo but not anymore, had a few bad experiences(nothing major) and decided to just keep it stock.
> 2) The Corsair Tri-Cool fan is from when I had the Antec 900 Case, I'm looking to replace it with a "Corsair AF120" fan or maybe a Noctua but still undecided yet.
> 3.) Temps:
> i7 980x never goes above 65c under full load(Prime 96 Small FFT's for around 9 hours), this is with it being near completely silent.
> GTX 690 tops around 70c(but of course it has internal temp/fan speed regulation so the fan does speed up.)
> 
> I'd be interested to see what you guys thinks. Have seen a lot of real nice PC's here.
> 
> Thanks
> Ray


That sir is a nice build


----------



## Rollergold

Had the HAF 932 for almost 4 years now and I must say what CM did with the 932 is quite a feat for a case released in 2008; huge amount space for water cooling, kick butt air cooling with 3 230mm fans included, cable management that still holds it own today and all under $170 CAD. If it came with standard dust filters or mounts for them it would have been near perfect.

Like what other case back in 2008 could hold that much water cooling for the price:thumb:.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Thanks HitchItch,
> 
> Am looking for a way to hide the PCI-E connections and then X-Fi front panel wires.
> 
> The mobo has 4 Sata 6 GB/s ports but I don't use them due to it being unstable, it uses a variation of the Marvell controller which was plagued with issues so I stick to the 3GB/s ports, however your right, they are standard 3GB/s cables, but I never understood the difference and am under the assumption(from reading about it), that there no real difference apart from maybe build quality ?.


You have a very similar build to mine (case, GPU, sound card) so my first question is "can you put your GPU in PCI-E slot 1?" If you can , you could put your sound card in the bottom slot and route the sound card cables through the plastic cable box (do you have it?) For the GPU cables I have fastened them to the HDD cage with zip ties so they are about as tidy as they can get.
BTW when I got the sound card it wouldn't work at all so I checked on the Creative website and they said the card had to be as far from the GPU as possible (they weren't very clear as to why, something to do with RF interference or PCI-E slot power usage) and when I changed it to the bottom slot it worked fine.


----------



## RayTrace77

Nice build man,love the watercooling setup and the blood red color, currently my GTX 690 is in PCI-E slot 1, with the sound card in a PCI-E x1 slot, originally I had the sound card at the bottom but it was bit too messy for me, however your ones seems to fit and look very neat, I might give it go but for now I'll leave as I'm getting tired of constantly fiddling with it(especially since the wires for the X-Fi cables are not very good, they can be easily pulled from the actual connector and currently 1 of the corner wires comes out and it seems to be responsible for the Front Panel working properly, or just for the headphone jack detection).

I do indeed have the cable plastic mounting that fits at the bottom but chose not to use it as for me it seems to make it case look "full", especially when i've go nearly nothing underneath it.

I didn't have issues with the sound card not working at all myself but often to this day have issues with the front panel not working properly and the only fix being to re-install the driver which is frustrating.

You wouldn't happen to know if theirs a place to get the front 230mm fan with Green lighting in the UK do you ?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Nice build man,love the watercooling setup and the blood red color, currently my GTX 690 is in PCI-E slot 1, with the sound card in a PCI-E x1 slot, originally I had the sound card at the bottom but it was bit too messy for me, however your ones seems to fit and look very neat, I might give it go but for now I'll leave as I'm getting tired of constantly fiddling with it(especially since the wires for the X-Fi cables are not very good, they can be easily pulled from the actual connector and currently 1 of the corner wires comes out and it seems to be responsible for the Front Panel working properly, or just for the headphone jack detection).
> 
> I do indeed have the cable plastic mounting that fits at the bottom but chose not to use it as for me it seems to make it case look "full", especially when i've go nearly nothing underneath it.
> 
> I didn't have issues with the sound card not working at all myself but often to this day have issues with the front panel not working properly and the only fix being to re-install the driver which is frustrating.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know if theirs a place to get the front 230mm fan with Green lighting in the UK do you ?


The CM green Led fans seem to be unavailable even from the CM UK store but this is the only other option http://www.amazon.co.uk/BitFenix-Spectre-230mm-L%C3%BCfter-Green/dp/B008BG9INA/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1361912236&sr=8-24

"I'm getting tired of constantly fiddling with it(especially since the wires for the X-Fi cables are not very good, they can be easily pulled from the actual connector and currently 1 of the corner wires comes out and it seems to be responsible for the Front Panel working properly, or just for the headphone jack detection)."

Its just the opposite with mine the connectors are absoloute mothers to pull out. I have modified the box and cut out a section near the mobo to make it easier to remove. Unlike your PSU mine is an ugly snarl of cables so I couldn't do without the box!

"I didn't have issues with the sound card not working at all myself but often to this day have issues with the front panel not working properly and the only fix being to re-install the driver which is frustrating."

Are you absolutely sure it isn't the issue I mentioned?


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> The CM green Led fans seem to be unavailable even from the CM UK store but this is the only other option http://www.amazon.co.uk/BitFenix-Spectre-230mm-L%C3%BCfter-Green/dp/B008BG9INA/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1361912236&sr=8-24
> 
> "I'm getting tired of constantly fiddling with it(especially since the wires for the X-Fi cables are not very good, they can be easily pulled from the actual connector and currently 1 of the corner wires comes out and it seems to be responsible for the Front Panel working properly, or just for the headphone jack detection)."
> 
> Its just the opposite with mine the connectors are absoloute mothers to pull out. I have modified the box and cut out a section near the mobo to make it easier to remove. Unlike your PSU mine is an ugly snarl of cables so I couldn't do without the box!
> 
> "I didn't have issues with the sound card not working at all myself but often to this day have issues with the front panel not working properly and the only fix being to re-install the driver which is frustrating."
> 
> Are you absolutely sure it isn't the issue I mentioned?


Ahhh, thanks for finding that, just what I was looking for, "Overclockers.co.uk" has them so I can order them from their. For the sound issue, i'm sure it's not the issue you mentioned, this only seems to happen if I restore the system from a Ghost backup or am doing a new installaion if Windows and making a backup(after the backup, when it reboots, the FP just decides not to work at all, OR only the headphone jack on it will work but will still not auto adjust the volume(when headphones are plugged in) which is what I want most.

I did used to have it in the bottom PCI slot before but moved it up to make everything cleaner, if X-Fi say keep it as far from the GPU as poss then may just have to move it back down.

However the next time it happens, I will certainly try what you said and move it to the bottom PCI slot and see what happens(will post here or pm you to let you know how it went), thanks for the tip and the fans

EDIT:
Based of that link you gave me for the fan, then finding it on Overclockers.co.uk, have ordered the following(though I'd do an upgrade on the Corsair Hydro too)







:


----------



## _REAPER_

I dont use a sound-card because of all the issues that happen with them when you have them too close to your GPU


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I dont use a sound-card because of all the issues that happen with them when you have them too close to your GPU


What issues?


----------



## PinzaC55

I had another issue with my sound card when I installed Windows 8







at the start of November. I watched a LinusTechTips video on Youtube and Linuses voice was replaced by something like a cross between Luciano Pavarotti and Morgan Freeman. There was an echo which carried on for a couple of seconds after the sound ended, and no cure except for to plug my speakers into the onboard sound. Eventually this drove me crazy and I finally managed to get a refund from Microsoft a couple of weeks later. BTW when I restored Windows 7







the card worked again.


----------



## Capt

What are some cons about this case that you guys have? I can't decide if I should get it or not so I want to know if people have any complains with the overall case.

EDIT: HAF X 932 is the case that I'm looking to get.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I dont use a sound-card because of all the issues that happen with them when you have them too close to your GPU
> 
> 
> 
> What issues?
Click to expand...

I'm with this guy, My Titanium has sat under my 2nd 6970 for a long time now, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What are some cons about this case that you guys have? I can't decide if I should get it or not so I want to know if people have any complains with the overall case.


Which one? The HAF-X? The HAF 932? The HAF 922? The HAF 912? While all are along the same design line asthetically they are all different in size and some of the features are different. And don't forget about the HAF XB. While not officially included into this club it is a HAF and offers a lot of the same features as the rest of them. So to ask your question you have to be a little more specific.

I own a HAF 922. Its a mid tower case. However it probably one of the largest mid tower cases on the market. HUGE amounts of airflow and space for water cooling with minimal or no modifications. Cable management is great with the amount of space behind the motherboard tray.
My only gripes are these. I would have like to have seen a motherboard mounting tray that was designed like the HAF-X for even better cable management. I am not particularly fond of the positions of the Power and Reset buttons. I would have liked to see removable dust filters.

Those gripes above aside, I love my case.


----------



## RayTrace77

I have to agree with Krazee, I have had the X-Fi card for a while sitting above the 690 and it's always worked no problems(except for a windows installation or system backup), which has nothing to do with it being close to the GPU.

@PinzaC55

Strange that an echo should happen, did you download the latest drivers from the X-Fi website ?, also you could try installing them, then re-installing them to see, did it happen for all media, MP3's(local files), or just YouTube videos ?

@Capt, I got a HAF X and pretty much love it as I've not really had any issues with it, only thing's I would have liked to see is easier drive caddy's to work with(I had a murderous time getting my 3.5" drive into a caddy) and like Erick Silver mentioned, removable dust filters would have helped alot as cleaning the top and side 200mm fans can be a bit annoying.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What are some cons about this case that you guys have? I can't decide if I should get it or not so I want to know if people have any complains with the overall case.


I have the HAF-X and the cons are
1) It comes with a lot of accessories such as the VGA duct, VGA fan holder and side fan duct, which I don't use.
2) I use the hot swap bay for my 2 conventional hard drives, but the HDD cage is riveted in so if I wanted to remove it then it would be hard work. It should be screwed in.
3) If you don't use the hot swap bay it simply reduces the number of front bays you have.
4) Access for cables is very restricted at the top of my mobo due there being a slit rather than a slot - it was murder to get the mobo 4 pin connectors through.
5) If you have it on a desk the USB ports and power switches are inconveniently high.

That said it is an excellent all round case.


----------



## Krazee

My sound blaster champion has been above my 580 SLI for over a year now and never had an issues. I ran all the cables so nothing touched any of the other cards and no issues at all.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My sound blaster champion has been above my 580 SLI for over a year now and never had an issues. I ran all the cables so nothing touched any of the other cards and no issues at all.


Nevertheless the fact that Creative mention the problem and solution on their website suggests that it is a known problem and not unique to my PC.

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=96286

Note the key phrase "Insert the audio card gently but firmly into the PCIe slot. The example below shows a Recon3D card. It is not recommended to place the sound card next to a graphic card. This is to prevent any Interrupt Request (IRQ) conflicts as any IRQ conflicts can result in sluggish performance or even freeze the entire computer system."


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> I have to agree with Krazee, I have had the X-Fi card for a while sitting above the 690 and it's always worked no problems(except for a windows installation or system backup), which has nothing to do with it being close to the GPU.
> 
> @PinzaC55
> 
> Strange that an echo should happen, did you download the latest drivers from the X-Fi website ?, also you could try installing them, then re-installing them to see, did it happen for all media, MP3's(local files), or just YouTube videos ?
> 
> @Capt, I got a HAF X and pretty much love it as I've not really had any issues with it, only thing's I would have liked to see is easier drive caddy's to work with(I had a murderous time getting my 3.5" drive into a caddy) and like Erick Silver mentioned, removable dust filters would have helped alot as cleaning the top and side 200mm fans can be a bit annoying.


I tried drivers and everything else I could think of ! Since I had my speakers plugged into my Creative card EVERY sound was affected - it was like listening to stuff in a huge ampitheatre. When I switched to the onboard RealTek sound there was no problem. No combination of settings on Creative did anything. Only when I removed the hateful Windows 8 virus did I get back to normal. This was, BTW , before my new rig when I had an i7 2600k CPU, ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Z mobo and AMD 7950 GPU.

You can get the HAF X full window side panel from Coolermaster EU - when they have them in stock that is







- and I found that losing the side fan made little or no difference to GPU temperatures though the window is a dust magnet.

http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-932/haf-932-windowed-sidepanel/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My sound blaster champion has been above my 580 SLI for over a year now and never had an issues. I ran all the cables so nothing touched any of the other cards and no issues at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless the fact that Creative mention the problem and solution on their website suggests that it is a known problem and not unique to my PC.
> 
> http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=96286
> 
> Note the key phrase "Insert the audio card gently but firmly into the PCIe slot. The example below shows a Recon3D card. It is not recommended to place the sound card next to a graphic card. This is to prevent any Interrupt Request (IRQ) conflicts as any IRQ conflicts can result in sluggish performance or even freeze the entire computer system."
Click to expand...

I think you need to know what IRQ is to begin with before you go thinking that that is your problem...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt_request

Something to keep in mind, IRQ is handled dynamically these days (you can not screw it up manually), and no quality motherboard will assign the same IRQ value to more then one object in a computer...

This is Creative covering everything just in case from the days of ISA and PCI.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Nevertheless the fact that Creative mention the problem and solution on their website suggests that it is a known problem and not unique to my PC.
> 
> http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=96286
> 
> Note the key phrase "Insert the audio card gently but firmly into the PCIe slot. The example below shows a Recon3D card. It is not recommended to place the sound card next to a graphic card. This is to prevent any Interrupt Request (IRQ) conflicts as any IRQ conflicts can result in sluggish performance or even freeze the entire computer system."


So let me get this straight. The motherboard designers are aware of this possible issue and yet MSI, ASUS, ASRock, Intel and Gigabyte have a PCI express X1 slot above the PCI Express X16 for the GPU. The normal process is to install the GPU into the first PCI Express X16 slot. Can you explain this one for me?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So let me get this straight. The motherboard designers are aware of this possible issue and yet MSI, ASUS, ASRock, Intel and Gigabyte have a PCI express X1 slot above the PCI Express X16 for the GPU. The normal process is to install the GPU into the first PCI Express X16 slot. Can you explain this one for me?


I have my GPU in Slot 1 and sound card in Slot 7. The sound card may work if I put it in Slot 3 (next available slot) but I don't need to. I would imagine the mobo manufacturers make their mobo's without thinking whether they are compatible with Creative cards? ASUS presumably take extra care to make sure their sound cards are compatible with their mobo's.

You've seen the Creative website and, like I said, they wouldn't say something like that if there was no possible conflict.

Posted by KyadCK
Quote:


> I think you need to know what IRQ is to begin with before you go thinking that that is your problem...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt_request


I read about IRQ's when I had the problem. The problem was resolved by reading the Creative FAQ and moving the card away from the GPU so whether it was an IRQ or not isn't important. The only important thing is that the problem was resolved.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So let me get this straight. The motherboard designers are aware of this possible issue and yet MSI, ASUS, ASRock, Intel and Gigabyte have a PCI express X1 slot above the PCI Express X16 for the GPU. The normal process is to install the GPU into the first PCI Express X16 slot. Can you explain this one for me?
> 
> 
> 
> I have my GPU in Slot 1 and sound card in Slot 7. The sound card may work if I put it in Slot 3 (next available slot) but I don't need to. I would imagine the mobo manufacturers make their mobo's without thinking whether they are compatible with Creative cards? ASUS presumably take extra care to make sure their sound cards are compatible with their mobo's.
> 
> *You've seen the Creative website and, like I said, they wouldn't say something like that if there was no possible conflict.*
> 
> Posted by KyadCK
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to know what IRQ is to begin with before you go thinking that that is your problem...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt_request
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read about IRQ's when I had the problem. The problem was resolved by reading the Creative FAQ and moving the card away from the GPU so whether it was an IRQ or not isn't important. The only important thing is that the problem was resolved.
Click to expand...

They put drowning warnings on 5-gallon paint buckets too... They put it there because Creative was actually around in the days that it was a valid concern...


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They put drowning warnings on 5-gallon paint buckets too... They put it there because Creative was actually around in the days that it *was* a valid concern...


Like you said it was an issue


----------



## Jaym1na7or

Anyone knows some good fan controller and new Fans (with red leds) for my HAF-X.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaym1na7or*
> 
> Anyone knows some good fan controller and new Fans (with red leds) for my HAF-X.


Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller

Cooler Master R4 Fans in both 120mm and 200mm sizes.
OR
BitFenix Spectres in both 120mm and 200mm sizes


----------



## RayTrace77

Hi Guys,

Here's some upgraded pics of the RIG with the stuff I bought, I found something interesting though, I put it all together, (finish around 1-2AM in the morning), left if on overnight etc, went to work, came back today and found that the front 230MM and side 200MM intake fans were not actually running at all(molex connectors had come loose on the backside, I have to have them both connected via molex as the motherboard seems to run them at full speed constantly.), however I still tested the system with Crysis 3 full on for around 5-10 mins and the GTX 690 didn't go above 71/72c(which is the same as before when they were on) and the CPU didn't go above 45c.

Anyone able to explain as from the looks of it, it almost seems like I don't need the front and side fans(although I know the front intakes fresh air and cools the HD's).

Let me know what you think:









On another note, I can't seem to get the GTX 690 to stay below 70c without maybe increasing fan speed/noise, even with a Corsair 120mm on the bottom acting as intake.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here's some upgraded pics of the RIG with the stuff I bought, I found something interesting though, I put it all together, (finish around 1-2AM in the morning), left if on overnight etc, went to work, came back today and found that the front 230MM and side 200MM intake fans were not actually running at all(molex connectors had come loose on the backside, I have to have them both connected via molex as the motherboard seems to run them at full speed constantly.), however I still tested the system with Crysis 3 full on for around 5-10 mins and the GTX 690 didn't go above 71/72c(which is the same as before when they were on) and the CPU didn't go above 45c.
> 
> Anyone able to explain as from the looks of it, it almost seems like I don't need the front and side fans(although I know the front intakes fresh air and cools the HD's).
> 
> Let me know what you think:


I didn't need my side fan either, so I replaced it with a 932 Full Window side panel.









I guess it comes in handy when you have 3-4 GPUs packed all right next to each other, but I have room between mine.


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I didn't need my side fan either, so I replaced it with a 932 Full Window side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it comes in handy when you have 3-4 GPUs packed all right next to each other, but I have room between mine.


Haha i'll bet that looks sweet, I may start looking to see if I can source any here in the UK, I also have the following spare now but don't know if I should use any:

1 x CM MegaFlow 230MM(Red L.E.D)
3 x Corsair 120MM fans
1 x CM 140mm fan


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here's some upgraded pics of the RIG with the stuff I bought, I found something interesting though, I put it all together, (finish around 1-2AM in the morning), left if on overnight etc, went to work, came back today and found that the front 230MM and side 200MM intake fans were not actually running at all(molex connectors had come loose on the backside, I have to have them both connected via molex as the motherboard seems to run them at full speed constantly.), however I still tested the system with Crysis 3 full on for around 5-10 mins and the GTX 690 didn't go above 71/72c(which is the same as before when they were on) and the CPU didn't go above 45c.
> 
> Anyone able to explain as from the looks of it, it almost seems like I don't need the front and side fans(although I know the front intakes fresh air and cools the HD's).
> 
> Let me know what you think:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I can't seem to get the GTX 690 to stay below 70c without maybe increasing fan speed/noise, even with a Corsair 120mm on the bottom acting as intake.


Great shots - that green glow reminds me of "The Andromeda Strain"?

I run all my fans (except radiator) from a Lamptron FC5 V2 fan controller and since ditching the side panel for a full window I have a spare 3 pin lead. I found that losing the side fan made no difference to GPU temps. I don't have Crysis 3 but I bought the new Unigine Valley benchmark and it pushes the GPU to 80 degrees C - it is a real stress test. Regarding noise I found that with EVGA Precision X if I ramped the GTX 690 fan up to 100% it made no difference to noise so I guess they are all different?

If you want the full window side panel it can be had from Coolermaster EU http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-932/haf-932-windowed-sidepanel/ but its a matter of adding it to your wish list as they don't carry much stock.


I recently did a mod to my GTX 690 by fitting an EK Backplate and it turned out pretty nice


Btw I might add a couple of those Bitfenix fans to the top of my rig.

These are a pretty neat idea to get extra air to your GPU - sucks air in and directs it straight at the card http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xilence-Case-Fan-2500-Slot/dp/B0012NPKS6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_4
Or this enormous Lian Li fan assembly http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lian-Li-Cooling-120mm-BS-08B/dp/B001FOIJJE/ref=sr_1_81?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1362179142&sr=1-81


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Great shots - that green glow reminds me of "The Andromeda Strain"?
> 
> I run all my fans (except radiator) from a Lamptron FC5 V2 fan controller and since ditching the side panel for a full window I have a spare 3 pin lead. I found that losing the side fan made no difference to GPU temps. I don't have Crysis 3 but I bought the new Unigine Valley benchmark and it pushes the GPU to 80 degrees C - it is a real stress test. Regarding noise I found that with EVGA Precision X if I ramped the GTX 690 fan up to 100% it made no difference to noise so I guess they are all different?
> 
> If you want the full window side panel it can be had from Coolermaster EU http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/haf/haf-932/haf-932-windowed-sidepanel/ but its a matter of adding it to your wish list as they don't carry much stock.
> 
> 
> I recently did a mod to my GTX 690 by fitting an EK Backplate and it turned out pretty nice
> 
> 
> Btw I might add a couple of those Bitfenix fans to the top of my rig.
> 
> These are a pretty neat idea to get extra air to your GPU - sucks air in and directs it straight at the card http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xilence-Case-Fan-2500-Slot/dp/B0012NPKS6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_4


That EK Backplate looks sweet and that side panel, will keep an eye on that link, I actually started looking for 1 yesterday(backplate) to fit but no one really has any in stock that I checked, also like you did I might just remove the side 200mm fan and move it to the top as it don't make a difference, but if I ramp up my 690's fan to 100% using MSI Afterburner, it souds like a plane taking off and is REAL loud, how do you manage to keep yours silent ?, the rest of the PC runs very silently but when I game the 690 fan ramps up cause it's hitting 71/72c.

Also would you recommend keeping a rear 140mm exhaust ?, as I currently don't have one in place(but have the original CM one lying around), but I know that it will def add to noise.

I also read a small amount about the Lamptron controller's, they seem solid so might get one later down the line but for now I'll stick with this as the last thing I want to do is more cable management







.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> That EK Backplate looks sweet and that side panel, will keep an eye on that link, I actually started looking for 1 yesterday(backplate) to fit but no one really has any in stock that I checked, also like you did I might just remove the side 200mm fan and move it to the top as it don't make a difference, but if I ramp up my 690's fan to 100% using MSI Afterburner, it souds like a plane taking off and is REAL loud, how do you manage to keep yours silent ?, the rest of the PC runs very silently but when I game the 690 fan ramps up cause it's hitting 71/72c.
> 
> Also would you recommend keeping a rear 140mm exhaust ?, as I currently don't have one in place(but have the original CM one lying around), but I know that it will def add to noise.
> 
> I also read a small amount about the Lamptron controller's, they seem solid so might get one later down the line but for now I'll stick with this as the last thing I want to do is more cable management .


The EK backplate is in stock at Aquatuning.co.uk but they are charging over the odds for it - I paid £25 for mine - http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p13935_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC690-GTX-Backplate---Black.html/XTCsid/il4qkafbt1t8j8iovbovj7sc01 but note the screws EK supply don't fit and you need six M2.5 x 7mm black countersunk head screws to fit it. I found someone on ebay with a bag of six M2.5 x 15's and I shortened them.

"how do you manage to keep yours silent ?" I don't do anything, thats my point, I guess yours is just naturally loud?

Definitely keep the rear exhaust fan thats the whole idea of a HAF case, but replace it with an LED fan - I use a Prolimatech 140, nice and quiet. I had an Aerocool Shark 140 for a while it was like a jet engine at full revs.


----------



## RayTrace77

Hmmm, had some though yesterday and found that the Corsair H100 fan controller is running the top 4 fans louder than expected so I played around a bit and managed to get the system allmost dead silent, so I decided to buy the last few things I'll need for the case to finish it off.



@PinzaC55

Did what you did, removed the side fan and am going to use it at the top(1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm), and have bought another 1 above, then going to install 1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm rear exhaust, also found a way to route the PCI-E cables neater and will show you a pick if it work's(hence the PCI-E Extension purchase, bought 1 on the last order but completely forgot you needed 2)

And of course the Lamptron which all the fans are gonna be hooked up to as per your suggestion(thanks for that), read some nice reviews on it seen some unboxings and it looks neat. will have that controlling all the fans(also why I bought the fan Y splitters. Will post up some pic's probs Tues/Wed.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Hmmm, had some though yesterday and found that the Corsair H100 fan controller is running the top 4 fans louder than expected so I played around a bit and managed to get the system allmost dead silent, so I decided to buy the last few things I'll need for the case to finish it off.
> 
> 
> 
> @PinzaC55
> 
> Did what you did, removed the side fan and am going to use it at the top(1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm), and have bought another 1 above, then going to install 1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm rear exhaust, also found a way to route the PCI-E cables neater and will show you a pick if it work's(hence the PCI-E Extension purchase, bought 1 on the last order but completely forgot you needed 2)
> 
> And of course the Lamptron which all the fans are gonna be hooked up to as per your suggestion(thanks for that), read some nice reviews on it seen some unboxings and it looks neat. will have that controlling all the fans(also why I bought the fan Y splitters. Will post up some pic's probs Tues/Wed.


The Lamptron FC5 V2 is a lovely bit of kit and in your case (no pun intended) has the advantage that it can display green numerals. Mind you I used to have one of these http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=Fan%20Controller&model=AK-FC-07BK and the display was startlingly effective - I just wish someone made one like this with a full width display.
One of the big benefits of the Lamptron was that when I set up my rig the noise levels were overpowering but by hooking up the fans to the controller I identified the culprits as the Aerocool Shark rear exhaust and a San Ace 80 I was using in the HAF-X VGA fan holder. With them removed I could hear myself think. Plus of course I didn't have those fan cables plugged in all over my mobo!
Got to say I also found the Corsair H100 pretty loud but its gone now and I sold it on ebay for £3 more than I paid for it!


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> The Lamptron FC5 V2 is a lovely bit of kit and in your case (no pun intended) has the advantage that it can display green numerals. Mind you I used to have one of these http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=Fan%20Controller&model=AK-FC-07BK and the display was startlingly effective - I just wish someone made one like this with a full width display.
> One of the big benefits of the Lamptron was that when I set up my rig the noise levels were overpowering but by hooking up the fans to the controller I identified the culprits as the Aerocool Shark rear exhaust and a San Ace 80 I was using in the HAF-X VGA fan holder. With them removed I could hear myself think. Plus of course I didn't have those fan cables plugged in all over my mobo!
> Got to say I also found the Corsair H100 pretty loud but its gone now and I sold it on ebay for £3 more than I paid for it!


Yeah I read into that before I bought it and saw it could display Green lettering and a number of other colors, the color of the LCD on the Akasa one look's quite neat, kind of reminds me of Tron. I'm hoping that once I get it all installed I'll be able to have a pretty much dead silent PC cooling effectively and when I game, well, it's gonna get loud anyway so I can just turn up the fans a bit









I looked at other Fan Controllers inluding Lian-Li which seemed nice but the Lamptron won cause of the Style for me, though there were a few intense solution out there including a desk mounted unit which looked immense.

Only thing that's gonna take a while is the cable management







, I got a few ideas already but will see how it goes, stuff should arrive Monday.

Also, I'm gonna do my fan control layout like so:

Knob 1 - Twin 120MM push fans on the H100 Rad
Knob 2 - Twin 200MM pull fans on the top
Knob 3 - Front 230MM fan
Knob 4 - Rear 140MM Exhaust fan.

Quite interesting to hear you sold the H100 for more than you paid, nicely done.


----------



## shaolin95

People that have gone from HAF 932 to HAF X...any regrets?
I dont really have much I dont like about my case. In fact I have 4 zalman on the side panel so I would hate to see those go but the reason for me getting the HAF X is mainly...that is painted BLACK! Also the PSU cover and GPU cover/air flow thingy looks cool.

I guess I can just stop being lazy and paint my case and save some money.


----------



## Essenbe

I have never had a 932, but I just bought my second HAF X. I love mine. I've tried a few cases before, but none seem to stack up to the HAF X.. I also have a HAF XM, it's a pretty good case, just not as big as the HAF X (as it was meant to be). I had a NZXT Switch 810 before this case but was not happy with it so moved everything into a HAF X. Now, I'm happy.


----------



## shaolin95

I do like the extra features ..not so sure how the side panel compares to mine 4 fan wall of air








Still I think painting for someone like me will be harder than just getting the HAF X









NVM I just realized painting is not a magical thing I can do all in one day..no way I can be without my computer during that process so HAF X it is


----------



## Essenbe

You can use your side panel on the HAF X, I believe. If not, you can buy a windowed side panel from Cooler Master with no fan in it. But, I still think it is the 932 panel. Maybe someone who has bought one can tell us.


----------



## RayTrace77

Well here's my final setup after the parts, gotta say though, they shipped a braided Sata cable extender in place of my Molex extension which annoyed me quite a bit(Overclockers)

Well, other then that it looks great, most time spent on cable management and my favorite part of hooking up all of the BitFenix Spectre Pro L.E.D switch connectors to the single L.E.D switch on the Front Panel of my HAF X which is working out awesome, that took a little while of figuring out as it's not so straight forward but is sweet once working(So now all of the Spectre Pro L.E.D's are controlled by the single switch on the FP)

The other thing was that after fitting the 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro's on the top the top cover took a little bit more force to put on as the extra holes on the shroud of the fan come in the way a tiny bit of some places on the cover.

PC is now dead silent and running cool which is exactly what I wanted. Thanks PinzaC55 for recommending the Lamptron, looking and working great. Also I routed the PCI-E cables differently, you can see below:

PS - The pics aren't that good as I was in a rush.













The last picture is where you can see how I hooked up all the L.E.D's, the red wire hanging off the left side, going to the white connector block then to the wires.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks good


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks good


Agreed looks good


----------



## Samjam927

Update on my setup:


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samjam927*
> 
> Update on my setup:


I would run your GPU cables straight down , but that is just me


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would run your GPU cables straight down , but that is just me


For what reason though?


----------



## koolsair

I was thinking of buying the HAF X and watched some YouTube reviews on it that were posted since 2010. I saw that the front USB 3.0 ports are only extensions and need to be plugged into real USB 3.0 parts at the back I/O panel of your motherboard. That's a big pullback for me, so I would like to ask if the HAF X cases being sold today are updated and can the front USB 3.0 ports be directly connected to the 19-pin USB 3.0 header on the motherboard?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolsair*
> 
> I was thinking of buying the HAF X and watched some YouTube reviews on it that were posted since 2010. I saw that the front USB 3.0 ports are only extensions and need to be plugged into real USB 3.0 parts at the back I/O panel of your motherboard. That's a big pullback for me, so I would like to ask if the HAF X cases being sold today are updated and can the front USB 3.0 ports be directly connected to the 19-pin USB 3.0 header on the motherboard?


HAF X cases are updated and USB 3.0 are directly connected to the front of the case. Also I would highly recommend this case I have fully modded my HAF X and will not ever go to a different case. I will be adding another 680 Classified as soon as I get off of deployment.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> HAF X cases are updated and USB 3.0 are directly connected to the front of the case. Also I would highly recommend this case I have fully modded my HAF X and will not ever go to a different case. I will be adding another 680 Classified as soon as I get off of deployment.


Did you buy a kit to do the side window on your X or how did you do it?


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samjam927*
> 
> Update on my setup:


I agree with Reaper on that one, I would run the PCI-E cables going downward's to make it look a bit more uniform, if you can get can red cable ties to tie it up and make it look smaller/thinner, it would look great.

Same with the PSU cables aswel, if you can cable tie it all together(not too tight though).


----------



## RayTrace77

Had a quick question, currently I got the H100 rad mounted with 2 120MM BitFenix Spectre Pro's in push and then 2 x 200MM BitFenix Spectre Pro's in Pull, is that a good idea as I still have the 2 Corsair H100 120MM fans spare and as I have a controller, I could control the RPM ?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Well here's my final setup after the parts, gotta say though, they shipped a braided Sata cable extender in place of my Molex extension which annoyed me quite a bit(Overclockers)
> 
> Well, other then that it looks great, most time spent on cable management and my favorite part of hooking up all of the BitFenix Spectre Pro L.E.D switch connectors to the single L.E.D switch on the Front Panel of my HAF X which is working out awesome, that took a little while of figuring out as it's not so straight forward but is sweet once working(So now all of the Spectre Pro L.E.D's are controlled by the single switch on the FP)
> 
> The other thing was that after fitting the 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro's on the top the top cover took a little bit more force to put on as the extra holes on the shroud of the fan come in the way a tiny bit of some places on the cover.
> 
> PC is now dead silent and running cool which is exactly what I wanted. Thanks PinzaC55 for recommending the Lamptron, looking and working great. Also I routed the PCI-E cables differently, you can see below:
> 
> PS - The pics aren't that good as I was in a rush.
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is where you can see how I hooked up all the L.E.D's, the red wire hanging off the left side, going to the white connector block then to the wires.
> 
> Let me know what you think


It looks pretty epic! I like the idea of re-using the HAF-X LED switch as I don't have any real need or wish to turn the front fan LED off. I have ordered a couple of Black 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro's (non LED) for the top of my case in the hope they might help cool my GTX 690 which seems to interpret my playing of Far Cry 3 as an excuse to re-enact Chernobyl.


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> It looks pretty epic! I like the idea of re-using the HAF-X LED switch as I don't have any real need or wish to turn the front fan LED off. I have ordered a couple of Black 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro's (non LED) for the top of my case in the hope they might help cool my GTX 690 which seems to interpret my playing of Far Cry 3 as an excuse to re-enact Chernobyl.


Thanks PinzaC55, the L.E.D's I had to do as the light's are quite bright in my room and can be a hindrance if watching a film. What sort of temps do you get on the 690 ?, mine tops out at 68-69c give or take a few degrees depending on room temp, in any case the fan does go quite loud, I've looked around and there don't seem to be any easier way to cool that card inside the HAF-X, especially since it blows air 2 ways, 1 being back into the case which don't help so you can't even use the GPU Shroud/Cooler attachment.

On another note, the Spectre Pro's you ordered, they'll fit nicely but use the 1 inch screws that come with the fan, not the screws that come with the case as they don't screw down fully, also don't tighten them too much as the fan housing bends quite easy with the pressure, and lastly the top case will be a bit trickier to fit back on as the extra screw holes on the Spectre's come in the way a bit of some parts of the top case, but a small bit of force will fix that.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Thanks PinzaC55, the L.E.D's I had to do as the light's are quite bright in my room and can be a hindrance if watching a film. What sort of temps do you get on the 690 ?, mine tops out at 68-69c give or take a few degrees depending on room temp, in any case the fan does go quite loud, I've looked around and there don't seem to be any easier way to cool that card inside the HAF-X, especially since it blows air 2 ways, 1 being back into the case which don't help so you can't even use the GPU Shroud/Cooler attachment.
> 
> On another note, the Spectre Pro's you ordered, they'll fit nicely but use the 1 inch screws that come with the fan, not the screws that come with the case as they don't screw down fully, also don't tighten them too much as they bend quite easy with the pressure, and lastly the top case will be a bit trickier to fit back on as the extra screw holes come in the way a bit of some parts of the top case, but a small bit of force will fix that.


Running the Unigine Valley benchmark it hit 80 degrees and I think it hits similar temperatures in FC3. Like all owners of a GTX 690 I have a considerable amount of money invested in it and I am alarmed at what the temps might do to it. As a precaution I have have reduced the settings on FC3. I have heard that the Spectres are tricky to fit and I will be very careful but I think they will have a good effect on temps overall.


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Running the Unigine Valley benchmark it hit 80 degrees and I think it hits similar temperatures in FC3. Like all owners of a GTX 690 I have a considerable amount of money invested in it and I am alarmed at what the temps might do to it. As a precaution I have have reduced the settings on FC3. I have heard that the Spectres are tricky to fit and I will be very careful but I think they will have a good effect on temps overall.


When I played FC3 I think mine topped out around maybe 70-75, never seen it hit 80, but yes I'll bet Unigine will do that no problem, Everytime I look at the 690 I get reminded of the significant "dip" in funds and then gasp when I see people will SLI or TRI-SLI 690's. I just let me room get cold by opening the windows, reduces the temps on everything quite a bit(including me), but keeps me wide awake too







.

To be honest I'm not sure if they will drop the temps really, unless your running them fast enough at all times, but they will certainly be quieter.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> To be honest I'm not sure if they will drop the temps really, unless your running them fast enough at all times, but they will certainly be quieter.


My reasoning is that at the moment I am running a 360 top rad with 3 x Phobya 120's and they are acting as exhausts but the air is hitting a solid radiator followed by the mesh of the top of the HAF-X so total throughput of air is reduced. If I add the 200mm it can't make things worse and may improve them. The jury is still out!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Did you buy a kit to do the side window on your X or how did you do it?


Frozencpu.com is the best place to get a modded side panel


----------



## shaolin95

Now I am having second thoughts about moving from 932 to HAF X and is mainly because of the side panel..
First it was missing my 4 x120mm zalman fans but now is not that but the window itself. I just cant understand why the made the cut to show the drive cages...to me that is not good looking and is bugging me a lot.
So much that I even thought about getting it then replacing the side panel with the 932 one and trying to sell the 932 with the HAF X side panel...I dont think it would be too hard








I am never happy


----------



## Paradigm84

Completely forgot about this club, after lots of updates since the last time I posted, my rig now looks like this:



In a few weeks I should be getting some sleeved cables and some better fans to make the case a little tidier and hopefully a bit quieter.


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Completely forgot about this club, after lots of updates since the last time I posted, my rig now looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> In a few weeks I should be getting some sleeved cables and some better fans to make the case a little tidier and hopefully a bit quieter.


Looking quite nice their Paradigm84, black motherboard makes everything else look seeet.

Had a quick question, I got the H100 inside the HAF-X aswel, currently I have 2 x 120mm push/ 2 x 200mm pull along the top and have seen that you can have 4 x 120mm in push/pull and still have the 2 200mm in pull all at top, I'm going to try this when I get home today but was wondering what you currently had at the top ?


----------



## Paradigm84

I currently have 1x 200mm exhaust at the top and 2x 120mm in push on the H100.

When I upgrade I'm going to have 2x 200mm exhaust up top and 4x 120mm in push/ pull on the H100.


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I currently have 1x 200mm exhaust at the top and 2x 120mm in push on the H100.
> 
> When I upgrade I'm going to have 2x 200mm exhaust up top and 4x 120mm in push/ pull on the H100.


Cool, that's what im going to do tonight as I have the original corsair h100 fans still spare.

Currently:

2x BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm(Push) ---> 240 H100 RAD ---> 2 x 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro(Pull)

After:

2 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm(Push) ---> 240 H100 RAD ---> 2 x Corsair H100 Fans 120mm(Pull) ---> 2 x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm(Pull)

Currently under prime 95 temps don't go above 57c(i7 980x @ Stock / VID = 1.2500)

Depending on how much it improves temps I might by another 2 120mm Spectre's


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, when I'm finished I'm going to have quite a few fans in my case:


4x Corsair SP120 Quiet edition in push/pull exhausting out the top of the case
1x Corsair AF140 in exhaust on the back of the case
2x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm at the top for more exhaust
1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm on the side panel as intake over the GPU
1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm in the front as intake over the HDD's.


----------



## RayTrace77

Sounds good man, you didn't go for Fenix's all round ?

I actually took the side 200 intake off a it didn't make that much of a
difference but cause I run all the fans between 300-1000 rpm I might just try and add it back to see.


----------



## Krazee

Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans are only great in the 200 mm range. The smaller ones (120 mm) are not as good.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, when I'm finished I'm going to have quite a few fans in my case:
> 
> 
> 4x Corsair SP120 Quiet edition in push/pull exhausting out the top of the case
> 1x Corsair AF140 in exhaust on the back of the case
> 2x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm at the top for more exhaust
> 1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm on the side panel as intake over the GPU
> 1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm in the front as intake over the HDD's.


Yeah it's ridiculous how much you end up spending just to make a decent wind tunnel.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, when I'm finished I'm going to have quite a few fans in my case:
> 
> 
> 4x Corsair SP120 Quiet edition in push/pull exhausting out the top of the case
> 1x Corsair AF140 in exhaust on the back of the case
> 2x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm at the top for more exhaust
> 1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm on the side panel as intake over the GPU
> 1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm in the front as intake over the HDD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's ridiculous how much you end up spending just to make a decent wind tunnel.
Click to expand...

Tell me about it, my aesthetic upgrade is going to be like $400.


----------



## RayTrace77

Here's the last adjustment I guess, added the Corsair fans that came with the H100 as Pull and it seems to have lowered the temps by about 2-3c idle, under load about 3-4c, mind you there is almost an 6-7c difference between core 1 and 6, and I can crank up the Corsair fans to 2500 RPM if needed which is actually good for me as all the other fans at max are 1000 rpm or less.

Gotta say, at around just 900rpm or so the Corsair fans are inaudible which is very nice, about 1100 or so they start becoming audible.


----------



## shaolin95

So I tested the HAF 932 with the 4 x 120mm zalman fans running at low speed to avoid noise vs totally and blocking the panel to simulate and all glass side panel.
Then used Kombustor for SLI to compare temperatures.

With the fans running GPU 1 got to a max temp of 56 and GPU temp 58ºC
With no fans and the mesh area sealed, GPU 1 got to 63 and GPU 2 to 60ºC so I am still breaking my head deciding what to do but so far its either HAF 932 Advanced or HAF X with the 932 side panel. I hate myself









Even the CPU idle temps drops 2C when the side panel is in action. Did not test under load though.


----------



## kaidox

Haf X Orange : Finally, i finish my setup, next step, real water cooling and a new SSD samsung 840 pro serie, and power sata orange cables for the sata 3.0







/id/1334500/width/500/height/1000


----------



## _REAPER_

Very Orange nice contrast with the green though


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Here's the last adjustment I guess, added the Corsair fans that came with the H100 as Pull and it seems to have lowered the temps by about 2-3c idle, under load about 3-4c, mind you there is almost an 6-7c difference between core 1 and 6, and I can crank up the Corsair fans to 2500 RPM if needed which is actually good for me as all the other fans at max are 1000 rpm or less.
> 
> Gotta say, at around just 900rpm or so the Corsair fans are inaudible which is very nice, about 1100 or so they start becoming audible.


I have to admit that personally I think your rig looked better without the Corsair fans - I think they push the rad too far down. In my old HAF 932 case I mounted my Antec H20 920 Kuhler on the top instead of the exhaust for this very reason. When I got the HAF X I mounted the Corsair H100 in the top but with the Corsair fans in the 200mm fan bay but I found them excessively noisy when controlled by the H100 pump. Before I replaced the H100 by watercooling I removed the Corsair fans and just had the Phobya Nano 2G's in "Push" mode and removal of the Corasir fans didn't make any real difference to temps as far as I could see.
I've just got a pair of Bitfenix Spectre Pro's (no LED) and they are pretty beastly! On full revs they make a bit of noise but I tried them at 700RPM and that seems to be the "sweet spot".


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have to admit that personally I think your rig looked better without the Corsair fans - I think they push the rad too far down. In my old HAF 932 case I mounted my Antec H20 920 Kuhler on the top instead of the exhaust for this very reason. When I got the HAF X I mounted the Corsair H100 in the top but with the Corsair fans in the 200mm fan bay but I found them excessively noisy when controlled by the H100 pump. Before I replaced the H100 by watercooling I removed the Corsair fans and just had the Phobya Nano 2G's in "Push" mode and removal of the Corasir fans didn't make any real difference to temps as far as I could see.
> I've just got a pair of Bitfenix Spectre Pro's (no LED) and they are pretty beastly! On full revs they make a bit of noise but I tried them at 700RPM and that seems to be the "sweet spot".


Yeah it was a bit of a tight fit but I'll keep them their as something that pull a lot of air when needed fast is handy for me, those Corsair fans are controlled by the Lamptron controller otherwise they are way too loud, working nicely, nothings being tugged on or streteched too hard and it fits nicely so I'm happy with it, but it is very low I do agree.

Those Spectre's look nice, grey being a nice match to the black, seen any diff in temps yet or still waiting to test ?, also, did you find mounting the top case just as easy or was a bit more difficult ?

On another note, just came home to find my BitFenix Spectre push fans on the H100 had stopped(must have kept the RPM too low through the FC5), but suprisingly the temps were quite low, they don't seem to make much of a difference at all :|

Room is around 21-23c I'd say:



Note bad GPU idle temps for a stock cooler, but I'm sure they'll increase when I heat up my room a bit more.


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaidox*
> 
> Haf X Orange : Finally, i finish my setup, next step, real water cooling and a new SSD samsung 840 pro serie, and power sata orange cables for the sata 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /id/1334500/width/500/height/1000


Quite nice there, like the spray paint idea as I did that on my Antec 900 but think I used the wrong type as it used to start peeling off when the drives cages grinded up against the case. the Black/Orange/Green colors are really something, just not too sure on the RAM Cooler Blue L.E.D's, do you plan to change them (to Orange) or you keeping them as they are ?

So spacious looking with the drive cage removed, you could have a nice 200MM fan there on a low RPM setting, but still looks great.


----------



## Paradigm84

Putting images in spoiler tags can save scroll wheels.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Yeah it was a bit of a tight fit but I'll keep them their as something that pull a lot of air when needed fast is handy for me, those Corsair fans are controlled by the Lamptron controller otherwise they are way too loud, working nicely, nothings being tugged on or streteched too hard and it fits nicely so I'm happy with it, but it is very low I do agree.
> 
> Those Spectre's look nice, grey being a nice match to the black, seen any diff in temps yet or still waiting to test ?, also, did you find mounting the top case just as easy or was a bit more difficult ?
> 
> On another note, just came home to find my BitFenix Spectre push fans on the H100 had stopped(must have kept the RPM too low through the FC5), but suprisingly the temps were quite low, they don't seem to make much of a difference at all :|
> 
> Room is around 21-23c I'd say:
> 
> Note bad GPU idle temps for a stock cooler, but I'm sure they'll increase when I heat up my room a bit more.


Its hard to tell re temperatures as I am in the early stages of a cold and have my sitting room pretty toasty.I got the impression that CPU temp was down 3 degrees but its hard to be sure. Mounting the fans was a bit difficult but I got there in the end! When it came to putting the cover back on I thought they weren't going to fit but it went together with a loud "snap" - sigh of relief.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Putting images in spoiler tags can save scroll wheels.


Ditto.


----------



## Bloxri

Yay, Part of the club i guess.

I have a HAF922.
>inb4 someone says something about my poor cable management


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








After this picture was taken I finally got brick to support my case up a bit for better airflow.


----------



## RayTrace77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloxri*
> 
> Yay, Part of the club i guess.
> 
> I have a HAF922.
> >inb4 someone says something about my poor cable management
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this picture was taken I finally got brick to support my case up a bit for better airflow.


Liking the Blue L.E.D fan on the PSU, you planning on any upgrades this year ?, also how do find the noise levels of the PC in general ?, as it looks like most fans are stock ones.

Say anything about cable management ?, why I would never!


----------



## Dt_Freak1

it does need some cable management. :/ my haf 922 case looks insanely tidy comperable to that and people say my cable management could use work


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloxri*
> 
> Yay, Part of the club i guess.
> 
> I have a HAF922.
> >inb4 someone says something about my poor cable management
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this picture was taken I finally got brick to support my case up a bit for better airflow.


Flip that PSU so that the fan brings air in from the bottom of the case. Not only will it keep the PSU cooler, but you will also get the cables closer to the motherboard tray for easier cable management.


----------



## Bloxri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayTrace77*
> 
> Liking the Blue L.E.D fan on the PSU, you planning on any upgrades this year ?, also how do find the noise levels of the PC in general ?, as it looks like most fans are stock ones.
> 
> Say anything about cable management ?, why I would never!


Haha yay! Yes, they are all stock fans. I got all of the parts from Christmas and I'm planning on buying a new hard drive soon because i'm stuck with a 160gb HDD and a 64gb SDD. This was my first computer build before i had a Intel Pentium Duel core processor that ran at 2.3ghz with 2gb of ram and the same hard drive i'm using currently. I'm trying to get a new hard-drive, then buy my last few sticks of ram, then buy a graphics card. I've been searching through some fans for awhile now and i'm debating about putting a vegas trio on the bottom of my case. If you have suggestions then please offer them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> it does need some cable management. :/ my haf 922 case looks insanely tidy comperable to that and people say my cable management could use work


Yeah, As a 17 year being excited to build his first computer i decided to just go ahead and screw the cable management. My computer runs pretty cool even when on a load so they arn't really bothering me, Some weekend i'll get to it said every procrastinator
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Flip that PSU so that the fan brings air in from the bottom of the case. Not only will it keep the PSU cooler, but you will also get the cables closer to the motherboard tray for easier cable management.


I would but then my case would just have a pretty blue light emitting from below it, and its about 4-5 inches off the ground so I actually don't think it will. But then again, you might know more than me









I see what you're saying


----------



## LuisGT

A bit messy, but it works, also need to find myself a red CCFL cause LED's are not enough.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kaidox

Tks for your comments, all the good idea are welcome, i think to remove this memory cooling, once i will find 2000 mhz memory ! only 12 gig will be enough ! at first i bought 2 x120 mm fans for my H80, but once i start the computer, the fan srew between the H80 and the casing, was making a lound noise ! so i use the 80mm in the front casing and i put the 200 mm on the top, but soon im gonna buy a nice black 200mm with no led, i hate led on fans, ! i think to remove also the graphic card support, is too much !


----------



## _REAPER_

Planning time again LOL...115 days and a wake up.


----------



## PinzaC55

After installing 2 new fans in the roof of my HAF-X I finally got around to weighing it - no cheating , both side panels on - and it totals 4 Stone, 52 pounds, 25 Kilo's


----------



## Krazee

wow I want to upgrade by fans to the Bifenix Spectre Pro fans and the total for 4 fans will be around $100


----------



## KyadCK

Freshly re-done cables. There is a fan controller in the top 5.25 bay, I just cheated with the cables like with my 932. Still love this case for how easily clean it can be.


----------



## THC Butterz

long way to go, but i picked this case out of a scrap yard and i have been slowly putting it back together, sorry for the bad pics, my cell phone camera is the only one i have right now


----------



## shilka

A little update on my rig





Only thing that is missing for it to be finished is to sell my Asus GTX 680 CU II card and buy 2x EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 cards


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> long way to go, but i picked this case out of a scrap yard and i have been slowly putting it back together, sorry for the bad pics, my cell phone camera is the only one i have right now


Where did you get that side panel with the clear fan..I like it!


----------



## Paradigm84

Got some stuff for the case today.











Now I have a surplus of left over fans though.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Got some stuff for the case today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a surplus of left over fans though.


You'll find its a good idea to run the fans at about 750 RPM except when doing something where you need better cooling


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Got some stuff for the case today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a surplus of left over fans though.


Are those bitfenix spectre pro fans?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Got some stuff for the case today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a surplus of left over fans though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find its a good idea to run the fans at about 750 RPM except when doing something where you need better cooling
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's cool having the fan controller, I never knew how much quieter I could make the case.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, it's cool having the fan controller, I never knew how much quieter I could make the case.


I hate you lol

I want those fans so bad but $100 for 4 fans yikes!!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I hate you lol
> 
> I want those fans so bad but $100 for 4 fans yikes!!


If you are talking about the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans then dont they are not very good


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I hate you lol
> 
> I want those fans so bad but $100 for 4 fans yikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans then dont they are not very good
Click to expand...

Same goes for the NZXT 200mm fans, I had 2 die on me within a year.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are talking about the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans then dont they are not very good


I have the Spectre pro fan on the front of my HAF X and they are very nice, I have had no issues


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are talking about the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans then dont they are not very good


They are way better than the cooler master fans


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> They are way better than the cooler master fans


How about their noise, how do they compare to each other?


----------



## Erick Silver

I have Cooler Master Fans and I barely hear them.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How about their noise, how do they compare to each other?


I dont hear that fan the only fans I hear on my PC are the CM Excalibur fans on my RAD lol


----------



## Paradigm84

There isn't really much choice for 200mm+ fans so I went with the Bitfenix.

They are very quiet and my temps seemed to have dropped noticeably.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There isn't really much choice for 200mm+ fans so I went with the Bitfenix.
> 
> They are very quiet and my temps seemed to have dropped noticeably.


The problem with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm and 230mm versions is they are loud as hell on max, If you want to buy them in 200mm or 230mm buy a fan controller with them yes they are better then the stock cooler master fans on MAX speed.

Also i seem to have gotten some strange one offs fans,
I cant turn then right way in the case as the fan blades will hit the case and shatter into tiny pices if they hit the case while spinning.
I have 2x200mm in the top blowing in as they cant blow out and the side fan blow out as it cant blow in


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How about their noise, how do they compare to each other?


Heres a direct comparison http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMdXrz-w7ko


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Heres a direct comparison http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMdXrz-w7ko


The sound of the Storm Force in that video is way off. My Storm Force fans are very quiet and nowhere near the sound of the fan in that video


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> After installing 2 new fans in the roof of my HAF-X I finally got around to weighing it - no cheating , both side panels on - and it totals 4 Stone, 52 pounds, 25 Kilo's


I'm in a similar boat to you, my Dad and borther don't try lifting my 932 for risk of injuring their backs! I have way too many harddrives, radiators and fans in there.

Also. My Fractal R4 finally arrived so it's time to sell my 932 (unless theres the slim chance my brother wants it). If any lurkers (pref. UK) fancy a HAF with tasteful but striking orange and white interior/backpanel then send a PM. Here's a link to the album of all the photos I have of it. There are older photos from all sorts of angles earlier in the album.

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/37209/haf-932-buildlog/sort/display_order/page/160/

Sad to be leaving but its just too much case for me really.


----------



## Krazee

So I just got a new top panel for the HAF X since I broke a few of the usb ports on it...









The new one that came in has a ground wire. I am assuming that goes onto the case frame right????

Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So I just got a new top panel for the HAF X since I broke a few of the usb ports on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new one that came in has a ground wire. I am assuming that goes onto the case frame right????
> 
> Thanks!


Yep, there is a screw hole on the top at the front left side that you screw it in to.


----------



## blue-cat

Double post somehow soz


----------



## _REAPER_

My case is getting rather heavy.. I am going to be adding more GPU and more watercooling when I get home so I am sure I will need a bigger case probably a TJ11


----------



## kkorky

Ok, to quote the FF "Done, done, and im onto the next one, done done and onto the next one"

Enough is enough-there is only so much work you can do on a HAF 922 before it starts to look cluttered.

Ive tried my best-and i hope this provides just a little inspiration to others who may want to try the same thing











Sorry about this photos quality but i didnt have the tripod for this shot:


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Ok, to quote the FF "Done, done, and im onto the next one, done done and onto the next one"
> 
> Enough is enough-there is only so much work you can do on a HAF 922 before it starts to look cluttered.
> 
> Ive tried my best-and i hope this provides just a little inspiration to others who may want to try the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about this photos quality but i didnt have the tripod for this shot:


Very nice build...


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Ok, to quote the FF "Done, done, and im onto the next one, done done and onto the next one"
> 
> Enough is enough-there is only so much work you can do on a HAF 922 before it starts to look cluttered.
> 
> Ive tried my best-and i hope this provides just a little inspiration to others who may want to try the same thing


Its full but it still doesn't look cluttered! Good job









I have a HAF-X but I wish I had a case a bit bigger.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Ok, to quote the FF "Done, done, and im onto the next one, done done and onto the next one"
> 
> Enough is enough-there is only so much work you can do on a HAF 922 before it starts to look cluttered.
> 
> Ive tried my best-and i hope this provides just a little inspiration to others who may want to try the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about this photos quality but i didnt have the tripod for this shot:


KKorky, What reservoir are you using there? It looks good.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Its full but it still doesn't look cluttered! Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a HAF-X but I wish I had a case a bit bigger.


I am with you on that I wish the HAF X was just a big larger and had more space on the top for a bigger Rad


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Ok, to quote the FF "Done, done, and im onto the next one, done done and onto the next one"
> 
> Enough is enough-there is only so much work you can do on a HAF 922 before it starts to look cluttered.
> 
> Ive tried my best-and i hope this provides just a little inspiration to others who may want to try the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about this photos quality but i didnt have the tripod for this shot:


Very impressive. I love the clean look both on the inside and on the outside of that case.


----------



## PinzaC55

My personal definition of "clutter" is "anything which doesn't need to be there". I used to have a Geil EVO RAM cooler which violated this rule so it had to go.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Ok, to quote the FF "Done, done, and im onto the next one, done done and onto the next one"


I think you can unscrew the lian li fascia so it's just the drivebay bit and then you can put your normal drive covers on and make it look stealthy


----------



## silent54

Purchased my HAF X about 1 1/2 years ago. Started out as air cool and was going to wait about a year to move to water cool. Didn't workout that way. Changed over about 4-5 months after system setup. Viewed too many water cooling setup pictures just had to get on to it.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent54*
> 
> Purchased my HAF X about 1 1/2 years ago. Started out as air cool and was going to wait about a year to move to water cool. Didn't workout that way. Changed over about 4-5 months after system setup. Viewed too many water cooling setup pictures just had to get on to it.


Do you have a pic with better lighting?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

How do you guys feel about the HAF-X vs HAF-932 ? Is it just the side panel and top fans that changed?

I'm looking for a roomier case for my next water cooling project and I don't know if I should go for the HAF-X or another one. I see it on sale somewhere for $170 and that's quite cheap

Any info you guys want to share about the case? I notice the backplate on the case is not cut out large enough for the cpu HSF backplate?

Please share your experience with me


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> How do you guys feel about the HAF-X vs HAF-932 ? Is it just the side panel and top fans that changed?
> 
> I'm looking for a roomier case for my next water cooling project and I don't know if I should go for the HAF-X or another one. I see it on sale somewhere for $170 and that's quite cheap
> 
> Any info you guys want to share about the case? I notice the backplate on the case is not cut out large enough for the cpu HSF backplate?
> 
> Please share your experience with me


There is some things that has been improved upon and there is some new things added among them are PSU cable shroud that hides your cable mess the side panel fan duct so cold air if blowing right into your GPU the GPU support thing and last there is even a GPU fan duct you can install in front of the GPU where you can have a 120mm fan blowing right into the GPU

All in all i think the HAF-X is a great case and i love mine only thing i dont like is the top fan filters which is a pain in the .... to clean


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> How do you guys feel about the HAF-X vs HAF-932 ? Is it just the side panel and top fans that changed?
> 
> I'm looking for a roomier case for my next water cooling project and I don't know if I should go for the HAF-X or another one. I see it on sale somewhere for $170 and that's quite cheap
> 
> Any info you guys want to share about the case? I notice the backplate on the case is not cut out large enough for the cpu HSF backplate?
> 
> Please share your experience with me


I wouldn't get a HAF-X for watercooling, the support for rads isn't on par with some of the other alternatives.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> How do you guys feel about the HAF-X vs HAF-932 ? Is it just the side panel and top fans that changed?
> 
> I'm looking for a roomier case for my next water cooling project and I don't know if I should go for the HAF-X or another one. I see it on sale somewhere for $170 and that's quite cheap
> 
> Any info you guys want to share about the case? I notice the backplate on the case is not cut out large enough for the cpu HSF backplate?
> 
> Please share your experience with me


Whether the HAF-X is suitable for watercooling depends to some extent on the size of your mobo. My mobo is XL size and when I came to fit a Corsair H100 and then a custom loop I found that the maximum thickness radiator it would support at the top was 30mm thick loaded with 25mm thick fans up to a 360mm length. If you wish to have a 60mm thick rad or 30mm + Push/Pull inside the case its a no go, though of course you can have Push/Pull with the Pull fans on top of the case in the dual fan bays. You could have a 200mm front rad but this would involve drilling the rivets out of the HDD cage and removing it.It will support a rad like an Antec H20 920 on the rear exhaust Push/Pull no problem.

The AeroCool Strike-X ST is a good case in some ways (MUCH bigger than the HAF-X!) but reviews say it has low build quality and the USB 3.0 cables are/were via pass thoughs.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

paradigm84 & pinzac55

thanks guys







I definately won't be getting a HAF-X, i genuinely liked the case and it's look but I wanted a push pull thick radiator at the top, I still find the case awesome and for the price I can't find much better
AeroCool Strike-X ST looks really nice but I don't see much possibility of adding my radiator at the top









any other suggestions you guys might have I'd love to check out, seems newegg doesn't carry as many cases as i thought!


----------



## THC Butterz

the haf x has less room intermaly on top, but still easily fits a black ice stelth 360mm rad in top with push and pull and dual 200mm fans mounted on top externaly under the top shroud, it has a extra expansion slot for 3 way sli/ x-fire and some all arround nicer features and looks,

the haf 932 has tool less expansion slot clips, plainer look, no dust filters, more room on top on the inside, one less expansion slot which renders 3 way sli/ x-fire inposible without single slot cards, no hot swap bays, no cable gromets, less room behind the motherbord tray, it also doesent ship with casters and has only a tiny window, and has less of the clips for tool less 5.25 bays.

either case is awsome and i own every case in the haf lineup except for the xb, and i love them both, either case, if watercooling i would recomend picking up a full window side panel from cm and if you go with the 932 i recomend also grabbing a set of casters also, as these steel cases are fairly heavy once you add blocks, rads, and water


----------



## _REAPER_

HAF X Rocks if you have a dremmel anything is possible.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> the haf x has less room intermaly on top, but still easily fits a black ice stelth 360mm rad in top with push and pull and dual 200mm fans mounted on top externaly under the top shroud, it has a extra expansion slot for 3 way sli/ x-fire and some all arround nicer features and looks,
> 
> the haf 932 has tool less expansion slot clips, plainer look, no dust filters, more room on top on the inside, one less expansion slot which renders 3 way sli/ x-fire inposible without single slot cards, no hot swap bays, no cable gromets, less room behind the motherbord tray, it also doesent ship with casters and has only a tiny window, and has less of the clips for tool less 5.25 bays.
> 
> either case is awsome and i own every case in the haf lineup except for the xb, and i love them both, either case, if watercooling i would recomend picking up a full window side panel from cm and if you go with the 932 i recomend also grabbing a set of casters also, as these steel cases are fairly heavy once you add blocks, rads, and water


Are you positive though mate? One of the guys above said a thick rad push pull at the top wont fit

Reaper and Butterz you guys did some cool modifications







did you remove all the drive bays to put the rad there?


----------



## _REAPER_

I have push pull on my RAD and I think my RAD is the largest you can buy. You will have to get 120x12mm to do push pull on the rad though. I removed everything so I could fit the RES that I have. Everything I have for my Watercooling is Aquacomputer (OCD). The only thing I can say is plan your work and work your plan. You can do a million and 1 different combos it really just comes down to how much time and effort you want to put into your case to make it yours.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> HAF X Rocks if you have a dremmel anything is possible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Because of the color of the coolant, it looks like you're using milk.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Are you positive though mate? One of the guys above said a thick rad push pull at the top wont fit
> 
> Reaper and Butterz you guys did some cool modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you remove all the drive bays to put the rad there?


Although I didn't say anything about the HAF 932 I used it for my previous build with an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Z and an Antec H20 920 which fitted really well so you can certainly fit a 60mm rad + Push/Pull in a HAF 932 as long as you have a normal ATX mobo - heres the proof - don't laugh I know it looks untidy


----------



## shaolin95

Finally here is my HAF X or call it HAF X-932
After installing in both cases...honestly if I had to do it again, I would get the 932 Advanced if its identical to the HAF 932.
Why? Because I like both side panels on the 932 more. I also like the Front faceplate more..like the bay covers just looks odd for me on the X.
I do like the bigger size, PSU cover, extra space for future bigger motherboards etc so all is not lost.
The radiator sits closer to the mobo on the HAF X but not a problem. I was hoping to use one of the HAF 932 fans at the top but sadly they wont fit.

In any case, I am happy with the results for now. Believe it or not, while it does not look as good as others, this is by far the best cable management I have ever done because I really suck at it








I pretty much spent all day yesterday on this just moving parts, cleaning and fixing the usual issues that come up when configuring.
Regards

PS. Is there a way to post pictures here without the quality degrading so much? They look horrible and I tried importing and also using Image shack but the forum imports then and kill the quality either way :/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/76979546.jpg/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> the haf x has less room intermaly on top, but still easily fits a black ice stelth 360mm rad in top with push and pull and dual 200mm fans mounted on top externaly under the top shroud, it has a extra expansion slot for 3 way sli/ x-fire and some all arround nicer features and looks,
> 
> the haf 932 has tool less expansion slot clips, plainer look, no dust filters, more room on top on the inside, one less expansion slot which renders 3 way sli/ x-fire inposible without single slot cards, no hot swap bays, no cable gromets, less room behind the motherbord tray, it also doesent ship with casters and has only a tiny window, and has less of the clips for tool less 5.25 bays.
> 
> either case is awsome and i own every case in the haf lineup except for the xb, and i love them both, either case, if watercooling i would recomend picking up a full window side panel from cm and if you go with the 932 i recomend also grabbing a set of casters also, as these steel cases are fairly heavy once you add blocks, rads, and water
> 
> 
> 
> Are you positive though mate? One of the guys above said a thick rad push pull at the top wont fit
> 
> Reaper and Butterz you guys did some cool modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you remove all the drive bays to put the rad there?
Click to expand...

You can fit a 68mm thick rad with push/pull in a 932:


You can also do tri-fire in a 932 with a board like the 990FXA-UD5 with dual-slot cards, so I have no idea why Butterz thinks you cant.


----------



## blue-cat

Looking at my 932 with a slim push pull I could quite happily more than double the RAD thickness and still easily get at my motherbord. Even with a really thick rad it wouldn't be a problem.
The HAF 932 has 7 PCI slots so you can do 3 way SLI crossfire no problems (if your motherboard supports it). But for quad SLI/CF the bottom card would fit on if the display ports were not raised at all. However, you'd need to find a single slot cooler or go watercooling otherwise you'd fit your PSU.

Or you could get creative and remove the PSU tray so the PSU is about 1cm lower giving you just about enough room. Cutting the rear panel wouldn't be too much effort and depending on your PSU you might only need to drill holes eg. placement of the power connector and switch would need to be high up.

Hopefully the picture below shows both quite clearly.










blue-cat


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> You can also do tri-fire in a 932 with a board like the 990FXA-UD5 with dual-slot cards, so I have no idea why Butterz thinks you cant.


Yes indeed. Obviously he never tried it cause it easily fits 3 dual slots cards.


----------



## silent54

@Reaper- More lighted pic of case.


----------



## BradleyW

What is the best way to clean my HAF-X so it looks as good as new?
Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Remove everything including top and front panels and then give it a bath/ shower, give it a few hours somewhere warm to dry off and then put everything back in.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Remove everything including top and front panels and then give it a bath/ shower, give it a few hours somewhere warm to dry off and then put everything back in.


Pretty much that yes but its not the fastest way in the world


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Remove everything including top and front panels and then give it a bath/ shower, give it a few hours somewhere warm to dry off and then put everything back in.


How do I remove the hot swap PCB?
Should I just use warm water without any products?
Cheers.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Remove everything including top and front panels and then give it a bath/ shower, give it a few hours somewhere warm to dry off and then put everything back in.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I remove the hot swap PCB?
> Should I just use warm water without any products?
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

I'm looking at it now and it looks like it just unscrews with two screws on either side, under the 5.25" locking buttons and on the opposite side.

As for cleaning it, I can't see the need to use any products on it.









Just make sure you remove all the fans aswell.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the best way to clean my HAF-X so it looks as good as new?
> Thanks.


Remove everything and use compressed air and a lint free cloth to remove stubborn dirt. You can use toilet paper/kitchen roll but you'll have to blow away the lint that comes off from them.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm looking at it now and it looks like it just unscrews with two screws on either side, under the 5.25" locking buttons and on the opposite side.
> 
> As for cleaning it, I can't see the need to use any products on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you remove all the fans aswell.


I removed eveything as you suggested. I rinsed it all down in the shoeer and rebuilt the case once it was fully dry. Looks like brand new. Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm looking at it now and it looks like it just unscrews with two screws on either side, under the 5.25" locking buttons and on the opposite side.
> 
> As for cleaning it, I can't see the need to use any products on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you remove all the fans aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed eveything as you suggested. I rinsed it all down in the shoeer and rebuilt the case once it was fully dry. Looks like brand new. Thanks.
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Come a long way since this post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/11740#post_12734723

It's now the Haf White Edition!!!















Swiftech H220 going in this weekend!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking good!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitchItch*
> 
> Finally finished my new build, Im real happy with it
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe mobo, Intel I5 3570K oc'd @4.2 cpu, 16 gigs Jskill F3 sniper series ram, Corasir H60 water cooler, Samsung 830 series 256gig SSD, WD Black series 640gig data drive, EVGA GTX670 super clocked + video card, Coolermaster HAF 932 advanced case, Corsair TX750 watt v2 power supply
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8495376947/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8496480648/
> 
> Hitch


how is that Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe working for you i've ben reading bad reviews on a few sites i want to find out from an owner


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Very nice build...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Its full but it still doesn't look cluttered! Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a HAF-X but I wish I had a case a bit bigger.


Thank you both for your kind words









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> KKorky, What reservoir are you using there? It looks good.


Im using a EK -Multioption X2 Res. If i remember correctly the actual Plexi tube is 100mm, when i had originally bought it, i had ordered the 250mm tube version, but it looked far to big for my case (and it started cracking) so EK swapped it out for me (thanks ek)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> Very impressive. I love the clean look both on the inside and on the outside of that case.


Again, thank you very much for your comment









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I think you can unscrew the lian li fascia so it's just the drivebay bit and then you can put your normal drive covers on and make it look stealthy


Actually, ill let you into a little secret-i had done that in the past, but i re assembled it, because i plan to sell it, either on flea bay or in our market place-it not screwed in, i just placed it there for the purpose of having the picture taken (i couldn't find where i had placed the original Coolermaster drive covers







)

Nevertheless, thanks for your sound advice-much appreciated.


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi guys,

Looking to choose between a haf xm & a corsair 650d, does anyone here have the xm?

Cheers lads


----------



## Erick Silver

Its almost time to do my HAF 922 mod. With the warmer weather coming in I will be able to finally do what I plan. Time to start gathering materials.

My plan is to strip the case down to the bare metal. and then brushing the metal. Then sealing it. I want the raw metal look. I need to find someone in the area that does media blasting....

Can anyone tell me if the HAF922 is painted or powder coated?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Looking good!


Thank-You!!!


----------



## CptAsian

Wow. These are some pretty sweet case mods. I really like the overall look of the HAF White Edition, great work on the painting, Tom!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Its almost time to do my HAF 922 mod. With the warmer weather coming in I will be able to finally do what I plan. Time to start gathering materials.
> 
> My plan is to strip the case down to the bare metal. and then brushing the metal. Then sealing it. I want the raw metal look. I need to find someone in the area that does media blasting....
> 
> *Can anyone tell me if the HAF922 is painted or powder coated?*


1 day 12 hours ago this was asked. Gonna repost it to see if I can get an answer.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> 1 day 12 hours ago this was asked. Gonna repost it to see if I can get an answer.


^^REALLY^^ LOL I almost fell on the ground with this post

Honestly you should call car painting companies in your area they probably do media blasting, or GOOGLE is your friend


----------



## richie_2010

I think there all powder coated and aswell ring around to any place that does powder coating in your area google is your freind. I found one up the road they do wheel refurbishments n they told me the stuff goes into a solution to take all the paint off washed cleaned dried n repainted.


----------



## Erick Silver

My concern was more of whether the case was powder coated or painted. I have already found a media blasting facility in my area. There's no real shortage of them considering all the manufacturing of small parts thats done for the car companies and airlines in the area. The media blasting company said it would be about $5-$10 more expensive if it was powder coated. Thus the reason for my question. I looked up the case directly at the source(Cooler Master) and there is no mention of which it is. But thanks for the quick responses guys.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Come a long way since this post.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/11740#post_12734723
> 
> It's now the Haf White Edition!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech H220 going in this weekend!!


Looks great


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks great


Thank-You.


----------



## jeremyctio

How did u fit the backplate?....it stated not to be used as a standalone unit.....does it perform normally after its fixed to the ek backplate?


----------



## BradleyW

Love the white on that HAF! Hey, what's the best wy to install the H100i as Intake in the HAF-X?
Thank you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Love the white on that HAF! Hey, what's the best wy to install the H100i as Intake in the HAF-X?
> Thank you.


You're going to have a hard time setting that up unless you have the top 200m (x2) as intake also.

If you want to keep the top 200m (x2) as exhaust then I can only suggest perhaps ghetto-rigging it at the front in the 5.25" bays. with cable ties.


----------



## BradleyW

What is the difference between the megaflow and the black 200mm fan on the HAF-X?


----------



## blue-cat

I'm pretty sure they must have seen my case when they designed their cooler!







It just fits so well.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to throw 2 360 RADs in my HAF X I am planning to mount them internal just have some modding to do inside the case. I want to send out a special thanks to Frozencpu on this build and I will put together a build LOG

(SORRY ABOUT THE BAD PICS) just to give you an idea of what the plan is


----------



## silent54

What are you going to do about drive bays? The lower radiator covers just about the whole front panel. Plus the top rad would almost come in contact with the bottom rad especially with the thick ones you plan on using. That was one reason I didn't go with a thick rad up top. It would have covered the RAM slots and possibly interfered with the CPU block


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent54*
> 
> What are you going to do about drive bays? The lower radiator covers just about the whole front panel. Plus the top rad would almost come in contact with the bottom rad especially with the thick ones you plan on using. That was one reason I didn't go with a thick rad up top. It would have covered the RAM slots and possibly interfered with the CPU block


Lots of people don't need drivebays so they can just remove them. I think my thin radiator in push pull was far enough over to not intefere but I do use standard height ram.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the difference between the megaflow and the black 200mm fan on the HAF-X?


Material/colour

Megaflow also has LEDs


----------



## Mandrake7062

Hey guys,

Any one pull the lower bay on a 932? I'm wondering my options on rads in there. I know there are holes for a 120 but I'm wondering if anyone's got a larger push/pull in there.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any one pull the lower bay on a 932? I'm wondering my options on rads in there. I know there are holes for a 120 but I'm wondering if anyone's got a larger push/pull in there.


You can use the google sketchup model thats freely available by searching on google to test fit parts. a 240mm radiator will protrude into the 5.25 bays so you'd have to do some cutting unfortunately. You coudl try going for a larger radiator but many of the larger fans do not have enough static pressure for effective use with a radiator. If your looking for more rad space you could try the side panel.

Your best option would be to have a nice thick triple up top with a 120 on the rear. The removable panel at the top makes getting the fittings to come together a little easier.

EDIT: Knew I'd uploaded it already


----------



## Mandrake7062

Thanks blue-cat, I didn't want to reinvent the wheel, besides I use c4d and if anyone saw me use google I'd get serious abuse.









Nice build log by the way!! I have a 240 up top, and the main reason I didn't want to hang a 140 off the back is that the Aquacool rads now have a drain plug so if I mounted the in/out UP in the front there I could use a drain with a quick disconnect. It looks like it might get good drainage being after the pump and so low. I don't mind going with the 120, I was just curious if anyone had got a 140 in there.


----------



## capthowdy

currently still building and water cooling.


----------



## BradleyW

Lucky me, my red LED's on the front fan don't work since installing all my new hardware into the case.
What fans are you guy's using for the HAF-X?
What's the best configuration to have in compliance to my H100i?
Cheers.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Lucky me, my red LED's on the front fan don't work since installing all my new hardware into the case.
> What fans are you guy's using for the HAF-X?
> What's the best configuration to have in compliance to my H100i?
> Cheers.


I have about 5 red led yate loon 120mm fans that served me well using a triple rad. Actually trying to get rid of them atm!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I have about 5 red led yate loon 120mm fans that served me well using a triple rad. Actually trying to get rid of them atm!


I'd buy them from you but I have just sent for SP 120's. Sorry.


----------



## blue-cat

haha, no problem SP 120s look so much better!


----------



## LeeT413

Here's my pc

Edit: I made up a name for my rig

HAF-X: Heavy As F*** to the Xtreme


----------



## Tom Thumb

Ok. Got an update to the HAF 932 White Edition!!!
Installed the H220, and added the Dragon decals. I'm thinking I have to rename it now. Maybe the DRAGON HAF !!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking very nice!

I don't know why but white tubing just looks amazing IMO.


----------



## THC Butterz

that looks really sick, just a few ideas that would make it look really sick would be to make the front of the HDD trays, the frames that hold the 5.25 bay buttons, and the plastc part of your videocard heatsync white


----------



## Tom Thumb

Thanks guys. I've considered painting the 5.25" bay frames white as well, but haven't convinced myself it would look better. As for the video card, I have this custom made back plate coming in from Dwood, ( a member here) it will be painted white as well, and attached to the back of the GPU.


----------



## Ashuiegi

a few pictures of my HAF X


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeeT413*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my pc
> 
> Edit: I made up a name for my rig
> 
> HAF-X: Heavy As F*** to the Xtreme


Nice job!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> a few pictures of my HAF X


Look'in good. When I first got my 932 Black Edition, I went with the red theme as well.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Wish I could find a HAF-X in the classifieds









Can I fit a rx240 with 120mmx25mm fans inside the case without removing the top two fans above the actual case?

This is my current  What I want to do is have a roomier case and possibly get a pushpull going on my rx240, as of now i have my fan on top of the actual case to give it a semi pull


----------



## Ashuiegi

the first 3 picture are with red cold cathode , the last one is with some RGB led bars , i think i will only use RGB led from now on , i can change color anytime and it take less space, use less power , produce less heat, last longer and only cost the price of one or two cold cathode set.
i change from a corsair gs 800 to an ax 1200 in the last picture hence the full black cable ^^


----------



## stefan787

somebuddy know of a 240mm Radiators will fit in a coolermaster haf 912 plus?


----------



## PinzaC55

Just wondering...I have possible future plans to install a 200mm radiator in the front of my HAF-X and I will need to remove the HDD cage. I can see the rivets but wanted to know if those of you who have removed it stripped your PC down or was it easy to get it out without that?


----------



## Ashuiegi

if they are metal and solid you may have to drill them , you can cover your other component with mutli layer of plastic but since you need to go under the case it might be easier to remove the mobo tray and of course the hdd in the bays







just to make sure


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> a few pictures of my HAF X


Would you not be better off turning that rear 120mm fan to feed the H100 some fresh air? Are you running the top 200mm fan?


----------



## whitestsand

Just wanted to show my 922 adventure. It is an ongoing project always evolving.
Have always enjoyed the thread!!!


----------



## pcpc55

hey

i like know if i can fit a 200mm fan on top of my haf 912 that has Corsair Hydro Series H60?


----------



## Ashuiegi

it s a 140 mm fan , i have the 230 mm at the front the 200 on the side , and both 200mm after the h100 on top in """"pull"""".
i have 3X 5.25 bay free and this allows a lot of air to enter too , but i left it like that because i would like some of the hot air from the video card to escape by the 140 , so the rest can mix with fresh air a bit before going tru the rad or around the rad

my cpu temp never go over 60 even at 4,5 ghz 1.32 V so i m fine for now , i should remove the dust from it , would be make more difference








my gpu temp never go above 65 even at 1200 mhz after hours of bench.
so i guess it not working too bad , plus it look really better if they are all in the same orientation

my only problems is that the dual 100mm fans on my gpu tend to suck the air tru the 200 mm side fan when ramping up but the only thing i can do about that is get a better 200mm fan


----------



## hesho

this is going to sound like an extremely odd question.....

is there anyway to mount a closed water loop cooler's radiator above the power supply at the bottom? I'm talking about between the power supply and the video card. I am trying to figure if it's even possible to do this because i plan on putting a h50 on my gpu but my ideal place for it's radiator is there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> this is going to sound like an extremely odd question.....
> 
> is there anyway to mount a closed water loop cooler's radiator above the power supply at the bottom? I'm talking about between the power supply and the video card. I am trying to figure if it's even possible to do this because i plan on putting a h50 on my gpu but my ideal place for it's radiator is there.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You could mount it on the door if you really like


----------



## Ashuiegi

build a bracket attached on the pci e cover holes if your gpu is on the top , but seems not too practical


----------



## BradleyW

What's the best way to keep cool air passing through the case on a hot summers day?
My H100i seems very susceptible to ambient temperatures.
Is it best to have the cooler is intake in the summer or not?
Cheers.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> You could mount it on the door if you really like


i thought about that, but then i would have to remove my 20cm fan. Also would have to flip it to to set it out which i rather not because i want more intake then outtake fan.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the best way to keep cool air passing through the case on a hot summers day?
> My H100i seems very susceptible to ambient temperatures.
> Is it best to have the cooler is intake in the summer or not?
> Cheers.


You live in the UK and you are worried about hot weather?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> You live in the UK and you are worried about hot weather?


My living room gets 26c ambient easy in the summer and 18c+ in winter with the central heating on.
I've noticed the HAF-X is a little restrictive. Should I have the H100i as intake or exhaust? What about the two top 200mm fans? (Think summer here!)


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the best way to keep cool air passing through the case on a hot summers day?
> My H100i seems very susceptible to ambient temperatures.
> Is it best to have the cooler is intake in the summer or not?
> Cheers.


I have pretty warm temps here too. When I had my H100, I tried it both ways and got better temps with the H100 as intake. I like positive airflow too. All my fans are intake except the rear 140mm.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I have pretty warm temps here too. When I had my H100, I tried it both ways and got better temps with the H100 as intake. I like positive airflow too. All my fans are intake except the rear 140mm.


Did you use 2x200mm fans on top with this configuration?


----------



## SeekerZA

Add me to Haf X Proud Owners:







Also who can tell me, In terms Of MONSTA ( Rads ) , what is biggest size i can fit in front with drive cage removed? Also will i able able to fit any radiators to the bottom?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Add me to Haf X Proud Owners:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also who can tell me, In terms Of MONSTA ( Rads ) , what is biggest size i can fit in front with drive cage removed? Also will i able able to fit any radiators to the bottom?


I have to say, I think that's one of the best looking rigs with and external rad. Nice work on that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My living room gets 26c ambient easy in the summer and 18c+ in winter with the central heating on.
> I've noticed the HAF-X is a little restrictive. Should I have the H100i as intake or exhaust? What about the two top 200mm fans? (Think summer here!)


Dammit, my NORMAL ambient temp is 33C


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Dammit, my NORMAL ambient temp is 33C


Wow! So hot! My parents hate putting the heating on so my house is perpetually cold. So far this year its only gone above about 13oC when I insist they put it on! At least I can get some lovely temps ^_^


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Dammit, my NORMAL ambient temp is 33C


i know how you fell mate, here its 33*C already today at 7.30am, house temp


----------



## LeeT413

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Nice job!


Thanks! It was a fun build!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Wow! So hot! My parents hate putting the heating on so my house is perpetually cold. So far this year its only gone above about 13oC when I insist they put it on! At least I can get some lovely temps ^_^


That's why you guys should be grateful that your ambient temps are nearly not a factor in getting high temps compared to what we have here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i know how you fell mate, here its 33*C already today at 7.30am, house temp


I know right! Asian countries


----------



## fizicks

Finished my window mod. Time to add some more fans in other spots now.


----------



## Ashuiegi

wc without active cooling will always be linked to ambiant anyways , you need to chill the water somehow if you want sub ambiant temp that doesn't rise in summer


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Dammit, my NORMAL ambient temp is 33C


http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/01/march-the-coldest-in-50-years-with-bad-weather-set-to-continue-until-mid-april-3566841/


----------



## SeekerZA

Thanks i have ordered few fittings and more lightning to make the tubing look right instead of all over the place. Will post pictures when i'm done. Is there anyone with water knowledge who can help me out wwth regards to what monsta rad i can fit in below or front of my HAF X?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thanks i have ordered few fittings and more lightning to make the tubing look right instead of all over the place. Will post pictures when i'm done. Is there anyone with water knowledge who can help me out wwth regards to what monsta rad i can fit in below or front of my HAF X?


I am currently thinking about some upgrades which may include fitting a 200mm radiator in the front. Only trouble is that the available 200mm fans seem to be limited but the NZXT ones are 1300 RPM so in push/pull they might be OK. This is a useful thread http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=707801 and I notice that the Phobya 200mm rad appears to have adapters so you can use a smaller, high CFM fan(s) http://www.microcenter.com/product/393102/Xtreme_200mm_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator


----------



## richie_2010

how many rivets hold the hdd cage in place and where abouts, im thinking of removing mine and putting my h60 rad there for my gpu


----------



## Ashuiegi

in the front of the HAF X if you only remove the bottom drive cages , you wont fit a 240 rad here , the thickness is not a problem , but you don't have 240-280 mm down there , you could fit a 120-140 or 180 without removing the drive cages or you can squize a 200 mm square rad with modding


----------



## richie_2010

Sorry yea my case is the haf x, i have a 120 rad cooling my gpu and wanted put it in the front


----------



## fido

soon am adding new pic after the cable management also Red Led lights


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> how many rivets hold the hdd cage in place and where abouts, im thinking of removing mine and putting my h60 rad there for my gpu


There are 4 rivets on the base and 4 at the top going into the bottom of the hot swap bay. You could fit a 120mm rad in there but you would presumably need some kind of adapter or shroud to fix a 120 to the 200mm mounting holes.


----------



## richie_2010

There already there on mine, thanks for letting me know about them ive looked but thought id double check.
ive seen a few youtube vids of people using a hand drill as its sturdier,i have my dremel but i get nervous using it


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> There already there on mine, thanks for letting me know about them ive looked but thought id double check.
> ive seen a few youtube vids of people using a hand drill as its sturdier,i have my dremel but i get nervous using it


YW. It seems likely, from what I have read, that fitting a 120 or 140 rad would be better than a 200 because you can get fans in those sizes with better CFM and static pressure. I used to have a Yate Loon DS12 and the thing was like a jet engine!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitestsand*
> 
> Just wanted to show my 922 adventure. It is an ongoing project always evolving.
> Have always enjoyed the thread!!!


Nice work!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Some new parts!







Got a Stop plug temp. sensor for the H220 radiatior, 2 XSPC LED temp. displays, and the dual sensor bay holder.....









The one on the left is coolant temperature, the one one the right is internal case temps. The sensor is sitting on top of the H220 pump catch the air blowing down from the radiator. My radiator is set up as intake push pull.... I may move the sensor to a more neutral spot in the case, not in direct line of radiator exhausted air.


----------



## whitestsand

I like the white!!!! I did mine in flat white.....Might do some more white on it....


----------



## NitrousX

Still got plenty of room in my Haf 932


----------



## ManiaKsLV

can add me too!


----------



## McScrotie

Just a quick question, i'm going to order the HAF X blue edition soon and i was wondering if anyone has the xspc d5 rx360 watercooling kit or know if it would fit. i plan to buy the kit and get better tubing and maybe some better fittings but i don't know if the rad will fit with my z68ap-d3 mobo which is 12 inches tall.


----------



## Essenbe

I have the same kit in my HAF X. It will fit fine, but will take part of the top drive bay and you won't be able to run push/pull. The rad is too thick to run push/pull. You will have to run the fans on top of the rad. I have mine as intake and it works fine.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I have the same kit in my HAF X. It will fit fine, but will take part of the top drive bay and you won't be able to run push/pull. The rad is too thick to run push/pull. You will have to run the fans on top of the rad. I have mine as intake and it works fine.


not Totally u can still put few 2 Fans at the Top of Haf x and mount 3 fans under the radiator so it should be ok


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I have the same kit in my HAF X. It will fit fine, but will take part of the top drive bay and you won't be able to run push/pull. The rad is too thick to run push/pull. You will have to run the fans on top of the rad. I have mine as intake and it works fine.


not Totally u can still put few 2 Fans at the Top of Haf x and mount 3 fans under the radiator so it should be ok


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McScrotie*
> 
> Just a quick question, i'm going to order the HAF X blue edition soon and i was wondering if anyone has the xspc d5 rx360 watercooling kit or know if it would fit. i plan to buy the kit and get better tubing and maybe some better fittings but i don't know if the rad will fit with my z68ap-d3 mobo which is 12 inches tall.


if u put 3 fans under the radiator will be super tight but might work, also u can mount fans on top of Haf x there is a peace u can remove it and install fans there then put back the cover ( it have dust filters )

http://i47.tinypic.com/2yjwydg.jpg


----------



## ski-bum

Haven't been here for a long time.
Thought I'd show my HAF932 "Black & Blue" today.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> if u put 3 fans under the radiator will be super tight but might work, also u can mount fans on top of Haf x there is a peace u can remove it and install fans there then put back the cover ( it have dust filters )
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2yjwydg.jpg


I have my fans on top under the top cover. With the RX360 in, there is about 1/2" between the 360 and the heat sinks of the Maximus extreme. and about 3/4" to the ram slots.


----------



## fido

weird for me it looks like there is space =.=!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> weird for me it looks like there is space =.=!


You're right, it will almost fit, but not quite. I think the problem is, this rad is listed as 64mm, not 60mm. That is close to the anount shy it is. Excuse the dust, this is an older GT I'm using.


----------



## shilka

I have a small update to show

Replaced my triple slot Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB card with a dual slot Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB and there is a second 4 GB card on the way


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have a small update to show
> 
> Replaced my triple slot Asus GTX 680 CU II 2 GB card with a dual slot Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB and there is a second 4 GB card on the way


Nice build but won't it be better if you flip that PSU so that it intakes air from the outside of the case through the bottom vent? Unless, your case doesn't have a bottom vent.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Nice build but won't it be better if you flip that PSU so that it intakes air from the outside of the case through the bottom vent? Unless, your case doesn't have a bottom vent.


It does not matter what way around the PSU is TTL always has his with the fan up and i do that as well as i dont have to look at the sticker on the PSU

The PSU does not overheat just because it draws air from the case

Last it does have a vent but way too much dust get into the PSU that way so having it the other way is better as way less dust gets in the PSU


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does not matter what way around the PSU is TTL always has his with the fan up and i do that as well as i dont have to look at the sticker on the PSU
> 
> The PSU does not overheat just because it draws air from the case
> 
> Last it does have a vent but way too much dust get into the PSU that way so having it the other way is better as way less dust gets in the PSU


Fair enough


----------



## shilka

Only reason i have a AX1200 and not a AX750 is i got the AX1200 brand new and unopened for half price which made it a little cheaper then the AX750 could not say no to that


----------



## BradleyW

Hey folks, I will have a 240mm rad in the top of my haf-x. They will use 4x 120mm fans for push pull. What should I do with my 2 top 200mm fans when I instqll the rad at the top? Pull the air, or push it into the first set of rad fans? I'm looking for the best cpu temps, cheers.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey folks, I will have a 240mm rad in the top of my haf-x. They will use 4x 120mm fans for push pull. What should I do with my 2 top 200mm fans when I instqll the rad at the top? Pull the air, or push it into the first set of rad fans? I'm looking for the best cpu temps, cheers.


Remove them and use the 120mm fans only


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Remove them and use the 120mm fans only


Why is this? It all fits inside but will the larger fans cause thermal performance issues?
Also, I see that the top centre restricts a portion of one of the fans on the rad due to the external design of the haf x. From this, would it be better to use intake or outake?
Thank you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Remove them and use the 120mm fans only
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this? It all fits inside but will the larger fans cause thermal performance issues?
> Also, I see that the top centre restricts a portion of one of the fans on the rad due to the external design of the haf x. From this, would it be better to use intake or outake?
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Personally I'd have the top 2x200, then the P/P fans + rad below that, with all of the fans pointing to exhaust out the top.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Nice build but won't it be better if you flip that PSU so that it intakes air from the outside of the case through the bottom vent? Unless, your case doesn't have a bottom vent.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not matter what way around the PSU is TTL always has his with the fan up and i do that as well as i dont have to look at the sticker on the PSU
> 
> The PSU does not overheat just because it draws air from the case
> 
> Last it does have a vent but way too much dust get into the PSU that way so having it the other way is better as way less dust gets in the PSU
Click to expand...

if am not mistaking u got haf -x case u got ust filter on btm u can use that :S i do take air from outside for psu - for 1 reason it sounds more quite that way the fan faced botom







and didnt want to blow air on my gpu i am not sure if it will be hot air or colder then the gpu temp so ( 1st build) i did mount it facing down, lol 1000w i got it for 40$ so i also couldn't say no for that even tho 1 680 dont need 1000w lol but who knows future 3 sli ?

ye true the Psu never gets hot i even tried to put it outside and run ( live in UAE desert ) temps crazy here reach 50+ still never got hot the psu are made with good quality these days


----------



## Ashuiegi

the more the temp difference between the air and the component the more convection cool , you can dissipate more W when you have more difference in temp , it s not always better to be running colder, a psu that use his case as rad to cool itself would feel hot but might be a lot colder inside then other one because the rads inside would be much hotter.

also when you feel a lot of hot air coming from a component , it doesn't always mean it's running that hot , it 's just that it has a good heat dissipation , while other can seems cold but are getting hot inside.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> the more the temp difference between the air and the component the more convection cool , you can dissipate more W when you have more difference in temp , it s not always better to be running colder, a psu that use his case as rad to cool itself would feel hot but might be a lot colder inside then other one because the rads inside would be much hotter.


What?


----------



## Ashuiegi

if you have 100 degrees object in contact with 20 degrees air it dissipate more watt then 50 degrees object and 20 degrees air.
it means that it is not efficient to use the biggest rad you can find , if the rad doesn't heat up it dissipate less power, at least on paper but fans can change a lot of things.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> if you have 100 degrees object in contact with 20 degrees air it dissipate more watt then 50 degrees object and 20 degrees air.
> it means that it is not efficient to use the biggest rad you can find , if the rad doesn't heat up it dissipate less power, at least on paper but fans can change a lot of things.


Ah ok. How can you make that temp difference greater?


----------



## Ashuiegi

smaller radiator for egal power dissipation needs , but that's all on paper , irl it gets much more complicated and i guess it easier to overshoot then measure exactly what you need to get the best rad temp air temp ratio and still keeping your chips under your target temperature. if you want the coldest temp you can have then having far too much rad will work better of course.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> smaller radiator for egal power dissipation needs , but that's all on paper , irl it gets much more complicated and i guess it easier to overshoot then measure exactly what you need to get the best rad temp air temp ratio and still keeping your chips under your target temperature. if you want the coldest temp you can have then having far too much rad will work better of course.


It is better to use a large rad, but to stop it from cooking, you need to get a faster pump and better fans.


----------



## Ashuiegi

did you read past the first line ?








not on paper if you want the most efficient system and not the coldest temp, but it s nightmare of precision to save virtually nothing so i agree it easier to overshoot.
it become important when you choose a radiator to be mounted directly on electronic component but that another story.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> did you read past the first line ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not on paper if you want the most efficient system and not the coldest temp, but it s nightmare of precision to save virtually nothing so i agree it easier to overshoot.
> it become important when you choose a radiator to be mounted directly on electronic component but that another story.


Your posts are not too easy to understand, sorry if I've misunderstood. I also agreed with you on my last post if you read it again properly. I back up the theory of larger rads, only if you can supply high end fans and a much stronger pump to cool it all. If not, the system might be warmer in some instences.


----------



## Ashuiegi

yeah it could , i was only factoring heat delta between rad and air that make a radiator more efficient. assuming everything else was always sufficient for the scenario.
but we are going off topic anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Your posts are not too easy to understand, sorry if I've misunderstood. I also agreed with you on my last post if you read it again properly. I back up the theory of larger rads, only if you can supply high end fans and a much stronger pump to cool it all. If not, the system might be warmer in some instences.


I second this. It's really hard to understand if there is a language barrier.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I second this. It's really hard to understand if there is a language barrier.


It is a good job I don't type in icelandic then otherwise nobody in this club would understand me.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does not matter what way around the PSU is TTL always has his with the fan up and i do that as well as i dont have to look at the sticker on the PSU
> 
> The PSU does not overheat just because it draws air from the case
> 
> Last it does have a vent but way too much dust get into the PSU that way so having it the other way is better as way less dust gets in the PSU


I've been considering doing this as well. I have another update to the HAF White Edition!








I got my GPU back plate from Dwood today. I love it!!!!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> I've been considering doing this as well. I have another update to the HAF White Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my GPU back plate from Dwood today. I love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've said it before, and I'll say it again; I really just cannot get over how great the interior of that rig looks. Simply amazing work.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does not matter what way around the PSU is TTL always has his with the fan up and i do that as well as i dont have to look at the sticker on the PSU
> 
> The PSU does not overheat just because it draws air from the case
> 
> Last it does have a vent but way too much dust get into the PSU that way so having it the other way is better as way less dust gets in the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering doing this as well. I have another update to the HAF White Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my GPU back plate from Dwood today. I love it!!!!
Click to expand...

<3 ur back plate for the gpu looks so awesome with Ocn Logo


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does not matter what way around the PSU is TTL always has his with the fan up and i do that as well as i dont have to look at the sticker on the PSU
> 
> The PSU does not overheat just because it draws air from the case
> 
> Last it does have a vent but way too much dust get into the PSU that way so having it the other way is better as way less dust gets in the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering doing this as well. I have another update to the HAF White Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my GPU back plate from Dwood today. I love it!!!!
Click to expand...

<3 ur back plate for the gpu looks so awesome with Ocn Logo


----------



## _REAPER_

How much did the GPU back plates cost?


----------



## Ashuiegi

i like your fans selection ! enermax cluster look so good


not that i would biased in any way


----------



## godzirrasti

Hey everyone! Just upgraded from an old case to a haf x and I love the new case. I was reading through some of the builds, and mine looks like a blind person put it together compared to some of these!







Anyway here is my comp, and does anyone have any suggestions on how to clean it up? Please do not say get another builder







but seriously I suck at the wiring part.









Here is the previous case


As you can tell I did a horrible job on this one also.


----------



## PinzaC55

Move the top 200mm fan in the HAF X nearer the front of the case (it already has holes drilled) then put the radiator in the top with the outer fan mounted in the space left free by the 200mm fan.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> How much did the GPU back plates cost?


$34 USD, shipping included!


----------



## phantasml

Decided to join the fun







. Just finished my build... Still need a few things to do but too lazy


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh my, looking good!

If you have a read through around here you'll find out how to add your rig to your sig and other stuff about how the site works, rules etc.









Enjoy your stay!


----------



## CTV

I am playing with the idea of getting a HAF 912. I see on Cooler Master's site there is a "Combat" version available, and also happens to be available in my country. How is this one different from the 912 Plus & Advanced?

Furthermore, can someone please explain to me how easy it is to remove the 912's front bezel to access the front filters? I know it has plastic tabs that need to be pushed from both sides, but are there also screws securing it as well like with the 922 I previously owned? Has someone got a pic they can share of the back of the bezel and filters once removed from the 912 that they can share?

Many thanks


----------



## _REAPER_

Surgery will begin today on my PC to be able to add 2 of these rads one on the top and one in the front.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> I am playing with the idea of getting a HAF 912. I see on Cooler Master's site there is a "Combat" version available, and also happens to be available in my country. How is this one different from the 912 Plus & Advanced?
> 
> Furthermore, can someone please explain to me how easy it is to remove the 912's front bezel to access the front filters? I know it has plastic tabs that need to be pushed from both sides, but are there also screws securing it as well like with the 922 I previously owned? Has someone got a pic they can share of the back of the bezel and filters once removed from the 912 that they can share?
> 
> Many thanks


I haven't heard of the Combat until you said something. Looks good. I need to research more.

But the HAF 912 has a front panel with 6 plastic tabs, three on each side. You have to reach around the HDD and 3.5" bays to reach then. Realistically, you just have to get three off the side that is close to you and easy to get to, and get one or two on the other side. If you get the bottom two, then you don't have to get the top one that is somewhat inconvienant to reach.

Edit: The HAF 912 is the basic version I have. The HAF 912 Plus adds painted interior. HAF 912 Combat has painted interior and 1 USB 3.0 built in (in the top I/O panel). The HAF 912 Combat w/ side panel window is the Combat with a window. The HAF 912 Advanced has the painted interior, side panel with window, 2 USB 3.0 (the front panel at the top has USB 2.0 ports, but a 3.5" slot has 2 USB 3.0 builts in as a media reader). Also, the Advanced is the one with the upgrade cooling. While most of the HAF 912 family has a 120 mm fan at the front and back, the Advanced gets a 200mm red LED fan at the front and top and has a 120 mm fan at the back.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I haven't heard of the Combat until you said something. Looks good. I need to research more.
> 
> But the HAF 912 has a front panel with 6 plastic tabs, three on each side. You have to reach around the HDD and 3.5" bays to reach then. Realistically, you just have to get three off the side that is close to you and easy to get to, and get one or two on the other side. If you get the bottom two, then you don't have to get the top one that is somewhat inconvienant to reach.
> 
> Edit: The HAF 912 is the basic version I have. The HAF 912 Plus adds painted interior. HAF 912 Combat has painted interior and 1 USB 3.0 built in (in the top I/O panel). The HAF 912 Combat w/ side panel window is the Combat with a window. The HAF 912 Advanced has the painted interior, side panel with window, 2 USB 3.0 (the front panel at the top has USB 2.0 ports, but a 3.5" slot has 2 USB 3.0 builts in as a media reader). Also, the Advanced is the one with the upgrade cooling. While most of the HAF 912 family has a 120 mm fan at the front and back, the Advanced gets a 200mm red LED fan at the front and top and has a 120 mm fan at the back.


Thanks. I noticed that the Plus also has the upgraded cooling, minus the 3.5" USB 3.0 media reader type module. I am aware how these bezel tabs work, but I am curious to know if the bezel under normal circumstances is additionally secured with screws as well like the 922 I used to own. Yes, I could have removed the screws and only relied on the tabs for my old 922, but the tabs did not provide enough strength and proper fit to keep in bezel in place without misalignment or having small gaps between the bezel and the actual metal chassis. I needed the screws for a flush and good fit. Is this the case with the 912 as well? Does it use screws in addition to the plastic tabs (as shipped from factory)?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I haven't heard of the Combat until you said something. Looks good. I need to research more.
> 
> But the HAF 912 has a front panel with 6 plastic tabs, three on each side. You have to reach around the HDD and 3.5" bays to reach then. Realistically, you just have to get three off the side that is close to you and easy to get to, and get one or two on the other side. If you get the bottom two, then you don't have to get the top one that is somewhat inconvienant to reach.
> 
> Edit: The HAF 912 is the basic version I have. The HAF 912 Plus adds painted interior. HAF 912 Combat has painted interior and 1 USB 3.0 built in (in the top I/O panel). The HAF 912 Combat w/ side panel window is the Combat with a window. The HAF 912 Advanced has the painted interior, side panel with window, 2 USB 3.0 (the front panel at the top has USB 2.0 ports, but a 3.5" slot has 2 USB 3.0 builts in as a media reader). Also, the Advanced is the one with the upgrade cooling. While most of the HAF 912 family has a 120 mm fan at the front and back, the Advanced gets a 200mm red LED fan at the front and top and has a 120 mm fan at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I noticed that the Plus also has the upgraded cooling, minus the 3.5" USB 3.0 media reader type module. I am aware how these bezel tabs work, but I am curious to know if the bezel under normal circumstances is additionally secured with screws as well like the 922 I used to own. Yes, I could have removed the screws and only relied on the tabs for my old 922, but the tabs did not provide enough strength and proper fit to keep in bezel in place without misalignment or having small gaps between the bezel and the actual metal chassis. I needed the screws for a flush and good fit. Is this the case with the 912 as well? Does it use screws in addition to the plastic tabs (as shipped from factory)?
Click to expand...

Nope. No screws hold the front panel on. Just 6 tabs.


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Nope. No screws hold the front panel on. Just 6 tabs.


Awesome. Makes accessing filters a breeze, which is a MUST for me - this could make or break a deal. Especially the fact that I use DECMIFLEX filters on the inside, rather than the outside for the drive bays and front fan intake filters. It just helps keeping the look of the chassis original.

Lucky enough I live in the same country as DEMCIFLEX so getting these filters are a snap.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Nope. No screws hold the front panel on. Just 6 tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Makes accessing filters a breeze, which is a MUST for me - this could make or break a deal. Especially the fact that I use DECMIFLEX filters on the inside, rather than the outside for the drive bays and front fan intake filters. It just helps keeping the look of the chassis original.
> 
> Lucky enough I live in the same country as DEMCIFLEX so getting these filters are a snap.
Click to expand...

I also have demciflex. Remember, filters only work on the intake, so ddon't put them on your exhaust ports as they just will impede airflow. Also, you might want to have more air intake than exhaust.

But yeah, they reduced teh level of dust in my system a lot! I used to have to clean it pretty regularly, but now it's just whenever I feel like it. Usually, I dont wash them, I just use a febreze duster to dust them off. But, careful with the filter for your side door, as it uses a sticky magnet base to be able to take off the filter when you want. Be sure you get that on nice and straight the first time.

I can post pictures when I get back in the room.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Here is what I photo'd when cleaning my computer a bit.

With front off.

The front panel. Has 6 tabs, no screws.

Easy to put the filters in.

Front just snaps on.

With front on.

Bottom filter.

It fits right in. I took off the stock filter on the bottom because it wasn't very effective.

The sticky magnet that will let the magnet on the filter hold on.

With the filter on.

Panel Gaps.

I used my finger to lift the side door a bit to hide the gap. WIth a bit of modification, this gap could go away.

Gap on the other side.


This is your SSD bad. Yeah, it has a dedicated SSD bay.

This is your HDD bays. The thing is, you have a place for two drives at the bottom, and the little expansion in the middle will allow for up to 4 more. Thing is, you can pull it out to allow for longer GPUs. My Asus GTX 570 BARELY fits with the thing in, and the end scrapes the cage. That card is 11.5" long. For reference, the Asus GTX 690 is 11" long, and the Asus GTX Titan is 10.5" long, so most GPUs won't need you to remove the HDD cage. But, if you do need to, this case will house and GPU ever made.




But, you should know, that to remove the HDD bay, you will need to unscrew it which involves taking off the back door. Now, it snaps in place without the screws, so you can just take the screws off if you plans to move it in and out a lot. But, I honestly just removed it and put it in my closet.


----------



## ReaperX87

Here is mine ATM, feel free to let me know what you guys think. I have some more things in mind for this case.


----------



## fido

nice case dude i want to make My haf x look the same now


----------



## BradleyW

Hello, I need some advice with the HAF-X. So I have my Rad installed at the top, which pushes air out of the case. I noticed not much air was being passed out of the top, so I removed the top panel. My full load temps reduced by 12c in real-time. Of course, the system does not look as nice without the top installed. Any advice? I was thinking of buying a switch to turn on the PC to install it on the top of my unit, followed by coating the top with a cool looking none slip tool mat whilst leaving a gap for the air to escape from my Rad. Thoughts?
Thank you.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Here is mine ATM, feel free to let me know what you guys think. I have some more things in mind for this case.


Nice build, I would go for white tubes or clear tubes with white coolant... I am in the middle of redoing my build I am modding my haf x to fit 2 360 rads..


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

If you have a HAF-X for sale please contact me!


----------



## phantasml

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Here is mine ATM, feel free to let me know what you guys think. I have some more things in mind for this case.


Looking good







! I would change the tube color to red to match the red black theme and cut the tube slightly shorter as I dont like to see curvy tubes


----------



## phantasml

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Nice build, I would go for white tubes or clear tubes with white coolant... I am in the middle of redoing my build I am modding my haf x to fit 2 360 rads..


Nice! Thinking of getting another rad myself. Currently cooling 3570K, 2 GTX 680 with 1 360 and 1 120 rad lol. Thinking of mounting another rad outside but if possible to do it inside would be better. I need the hard drive bays though since I have lots of HDD. If only SSDs are cheaper!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> If you have a HAF-X for sale please contact me!


Shame you're not in the UK.









Also if you put up a Wanted thread in the Marketplace, you might have more luck.


----------



## BradleyW

If you have time guy's, could you help me out on this please?
Quote:


> Hello, I need some advice with the HAF-X. So I have my Rad installed at the top, which pushes air out of the case. I noticed not much air was being passed out of the top, so I removed the top panel. My full load temps reduced by 12c in real-time. Of course, the system does not look as nice without the top installed. Any advice?


----------



## richie_2010

Was just thinking nodding the top panel by cutting the bit between the two fans and moulding them back as one


----------



## richie_2010

Was just thinking nodding the top panel by cutting the bit between the two fans and moulding them back as one


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Was just thinking nodding the top panel by cutting the bit between the two fans and moulding them back as one


I will see what I can do. Might have to draw some plans up.
My tools are not great. Would a small hack saw get through the plastic?
Cheers.


----------



## richie_2010

Should do, i have no probe with my temps using h100 push pull exhaust althoughi got to say i cant feel air coming out that much


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Should do, i have no probe with my temps using h100 push pull exhaust althoughi got to say i cant feel air coming out that much


Take he top off. You will feel about x10 more air. In fact, just removing the filters helped when the top was put back on.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantasml*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I would change the tube color to red to match the red black theme and cut the tube slightly shorter as I dont like to see curvy tubes


Actually I was thinking about going back to the red coolant that I used to have in there. But need to do a fluid change anyway.


----------



## ReaperX87

I will post more pics up once I get the painting complete.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Take he top off. You will feel about x10 more air. In fact, just removing the filters helped when the top was put back on.


im off the next two days so will try it and see what happens


----------



## CTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I also have demciflex. Remember, filters only work on the intake, so ddon't put them on your exhaust ports as they just will impede airflow. Also, you might want to have more air intake than exhaust.
> 
> But yeah, they reduced teh level of dust in my system a lot! I used to have to clean it pretty regularly, but now it's just whenever I feel like it. Usually, I dont wash them, I just use a febreze duster to dust them off. But, careful with the filter for your side door, as it uses a sticky magnet base to be able to take off the filter when you want. Be sure you get that on nice and straight the first time.
> 
> I can post pictures when I get back in the room.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Here is what I photo'd when cleaning my computer a bit.
> 
> With front off.
> 
> The front panel. Has 6 tabs, no screws.
> 
> Easy to put the filters in.
> 
> Front just snaps on.
> 
> With front on.
> 
> Bottom filter.
> 
> It fits right in. I took off the stock filter on the bottom because it wasn't very effective.
> 
> The sticky magnet that will let the magnet on the filter hold on.
> 
> With the filter on.
> 
> Panel Gaps.
> 
> I used my finger to lift the side door a bit to hide the gap. WIth a bit of modification, this gap could go away.
> 
> Gap on the other side.
> 
> 
> This is your SSD bad. Yeah, it has a dedicated SSD bay.
> 
> This is your HDD bays. The thing is, you have a place for two drives at the bottom, and the little expansion in the middle will allow for up to 4 more. Thing is, you can pull it out to allow for longer GPUs. My Asus GTX 570 BARELY fits with the thing in, and the end scrapes the cage. That card is 11.5" long. For reference, the Asus GTX 690 is 11" long, and the Asus GTX Titan is 10.5" long, so most GPUs won't need you to remove the HDD cage. But, if you do need to, this case will house and GPU ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you should know, that to remove the HDD bay, you will need to unscrew it which involves taking off the back door. Now, it snaps in place without the screws, so you can just take the screws off if you plans to move it in and out a lot. But, I honestly just removed it and put it in my closet.


Thanks a stack for all the info and pics, really helps a lot, especially how the one on the side panel looks, once fitted. Yeah, I am quite familiar with DEMCIFLEX filters and the ferrous and non-ferrous options that require a sticky magnet to attach the filers to. Also aware of a tad more positive pressure and not to block exhausts but thank your for trying to assist.

I have used many of his filers, some were even designed by me which he made to order. I was also the one who sent him a trace of the Corsair Graphite 600T top grille to make a master template for the 600T's kit of filters.

As far as the front intake and drive bay filters go - I will have them lasercut and sent to me without the magnetic frames (only the filter fabric), which I will in turn wedge in-between the mesh and the bay covers' plastic frames, as well as in-between the removable stock fitted filter and mesh for the front intake


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> im off the next two days so will try it and see what happens


Ok, let me know how it goes.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Shame you're not in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you put up a Wanted thread in the Marketplace, you might have more luck.


I did


----------



## Cosworth

Hey Guys, although I've owned my 922 I've only just stumbled onto this club page by chance today and I've applied to be a member. I'm looking forward to sharing some pictures and talking about them if you'll have me


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Hey Guys, although I've owned my 922 I've only just stumbled onto this club page by chance today and I've applied to be a member. I'm looking forward to sharing some pictures and talking about them if you'll have me


All you need to do man is own a HAF series case, and I would say be using it. Feel free to post and welcome.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Shame you're not in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you put up a Wanted thread in the Marketplace, you might have more luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did
Click to expand...

Ah right, I'd love to sell my HAF-X but I'm not convinced I'd be able to find anyone to buy it.

Also the shipping would be horrendous.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah right, I'd love to sell my HAF-X but I'm not convinced I'd be able to find anyone to buy it.
> 
> Also the shipping would be horrendous.


Why would you want to sell your HAF X? just a question, I cant seem to wrap my head around. Its a great case, but selling it all depends on how much you are willing to let it go for, considering they still run for full price 200 bucks US.


----------



## ReaperX87

I LOVE MY HAF X I HAVE OWNED 2 HAD SERIES CASES THIS ONE AND A 932 BOTH AMAZING CASES.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah right, I'd love to sell my HAF-X but I'm not convinced I'd be able to find anyone to buy it.
> 
> Also the shipping would be horrendous.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to sell your HAF X? just a question, I cant seem to wrap my head around. Its a great case, but selling it all depends on how much you are willing to let it go for, considering they still run for full price 200 bucks US.
Click to expand...

There's nothing particularly bad about it, I'd just like to have a smaller case for a while, moving it around as often as I do can get annoying.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> All you need to do man is own a HAF series case, and I would say be using it. Feel free to post and welcome.


Thanks appreciate the welcome this is my 922 as it stands cpu block to be re-added (replacement unit) in a couple of weeks when I order another bottle of fluid.
http://s38.photobucket.com/user/dar...93263_10152696319685644_1164470355_o.jpg.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks appreciate the welcome this is my 922 as it stands cpu block to be re-added (replacement unit) in a couple of weeks when I order another bottle of fluid.
> http://s38.photobucket.com/user/dar...93263_10152696319685644_1164470355_o.jpg.html


PS2! Classic


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> PS2! Classic


lol there just for when nostalgia kicks in and serves as a great impromptu monitor stand too


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah right, I'd love to sell my HAF-X but I'm not convinced I'd be able to find anyone to buy it.
> 
> Also the shipping would be horrendous.


I sold my HAF 932 on Ebay last november when I bought a HAF-X and I shipped it (in the UK) in the HAF-X box using Interparcel as the courier. Shipping was about £10 and I got £48 for the case


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah right, I'd love to sell my HAF-X but I'm not convinced I'd be able to find anyone to buy it.
> 
> Also the shipping would be horrendous.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Why would you want to sell your HAF X? just a question, I cant seem to wrap my head around. Its a great case, but selling it all depends on how much you are willing to let it go for, considering they still run for full price 200 bucks US.


yeah sucks for me because i passed up the offer of $150 at tigerdirect.com, they were at that price for a good 10 days.
i just need more space than my level 10 gt! im not so much worried about shipping as much as i am the condition of the case and if the original packing is still there


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If you have time guy's, could you help me out on this please?


I managed to lift off my top panel (cables wasn't as tight as I thought and I get a marginal temp diff 1-2c
your fans are exhaust like mine and using similar fans nf-p12 v nf-f12
where is your case sat under a desk or on top of the desk?

also your running an intel cpu where as im running amd so that's going to be the bulk of the difference.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I managed to lift off my top panel (cables wasn't as tight as I thought and I get a marginal temp diff 1-2c
> your fans are exhaust like mine and using similar fans nf-p12 v nf-f12
> where is your case sat under a desk or on top of the desk?
> 
> also your running an intel cpu where as im running amd so that's going to be the bulk of the difference.


My rig is next to a table set.

Removing the top dust filters did make a big difference, even more so when the full top panel is removed.


----------



## richie_2010

I've just recently got some demciflex filters and going to use them and remove the old filters as there rubbish
its strange you having that much of a drop you know what to do when you want to bench. just take the top off.

are you going to mod the top cooler master sell replacements on there web store shame they don't sell top panels with 360 rad filter instead of the 2 200mm fan spacings


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I've just recently got some demciflex filters and going to use them and remove the old filters as there rubbish
> its strange you having that much of a drop you know what to do when you want to bench. just take the top off.
> 
> are you going to mod the top cooler master sell replacements on there web store shame they don't sell top panels with 360 rad filter instead of the 2 200mm fan spacings


I don't bench. I play games and I can leave the top on without seeing high temps on the lowest fan speed.
Here is my full system.


----------



## richie_2010

heres my setup, I haven't the fan on the hdd bays anymore didn't need it and my front and side intake rear and top exhaust.
im going to remove the hdd cage and put my gpu rad there


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> 
> 
> heres my setup, I haven't the fan on the hdd bays anymore didn't need it and my front and side intake rear and top exhaust.
> im going to remove the hdd cage and put my gpu rad there


Pictures when you do it please! I am planning to do this also.


----------



## richie_2010

im trying to plan the time as I live with my gf her parents n 2 sisters were in the smallest room and theres no room swing a cat. im taking a holiday in a few weeks so will get it done then

as for my plan im going to put the gpu in the lower slot and have to use some old fans as shrouds to get the rad to reach the front
ive been informed there is only 4 rivets holding the bays in place and I wanted get a psu cover from dwood that goes all the way along with a 120mm fan spacing and screw holes to mount my hdd and ssd underneath


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Pictures when you do it please! I am planning to do this also.


it is very easy. Cut through all the rivets and it slides out. However, it made no difference on my system temps regardless of no restriction for my front fan.


----------



## richie_2010

I wa sthinking because of the wc on my card and cpu havoing the rear set as a intake will help cool the vrms, I have 2 lil fans on them atm but there blowing onto the vrms so taking air from the top and rear rad


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I wa sthinking because of the wc on my card and cpu havoing the rear set as a intake will help cool the vrms, I have 2 lil fans on them atm but there blowing onto the vrms so taking air from the top and rear rad


Give it a shot if you don't need the HDD cage


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> it is very easy. Cut through all the rivets and it slides out. However, it made no difference on my system temps regardless of no restriction for my front fan.


I am surprised it made no difference to system temps ?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I am surprised it made no difference to system temps ?


Maybe that is why Cooler Master used it, as they know it would not affect system temperatures.


----------



## SeekerZA

Old Setup ( Minor Changes made which you will soon see. . )


New Changes. .







Added:
GPU Bridge
2X C/F Displays
Temp senser for both water and air
More Water
Tubing
Bitspower mini valve ( Used as my drain valve and its So0o0o much easier to drain.)
UV Cathode tube


----------



## BradleyW

What is that you are using to mount your rad?


----------



## SeekerZA

Koolance Radiator Mounting bracket with quick release

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_982&products_id=25631


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Koolance Radiator Mounting bracket with quick release
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_982&products_id=25631


Thanks!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Why would you want to sell your HAF X? just a question, I cant seem to wrap my head around. Its a great case, but selling it all depends on how much you are willing to let it go for, considering they still run for full price 200 bucks US.


yeah sucks for me because i passed up the offer of $150 at tigerdirect.com, they were at that price for a good 10 days.
i just need more space than my level 10 gt! im not so much worried about shipping as much as i am the condition of the case and if the original packing is still there[/quote]

Best price I see is $161 with free shipping on NCIX.

Thanks to Priceblink, a Google Chrome extension. Invisiblehand also is a decent.


----------



## shilka

Just got my second Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB card today so this is how my HAF X PC looks now


----------



## BradleyW

7/10
I think you could clean those cables up a lot better.


----------



## shilka

If you are talking to me then no i cant


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 7/10
> I think you could clean those cables up a lot better.


what would you rate mine








and would this fit in the top of the haf x
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-Xtreme-400-Dual-200mm-Radiator--Black-pid-15347.html


----------



## saipan

Hi forum, my second build and I really like my choice in the haf-x. I did have an antec 900 but I couldn't keep it clean. Very impressed how clean the HAFx after many months. seeing lots of great pics, keep it up!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> what would you rate mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would this fit in the top of the haf x
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-Xtreme-400-Dual-200mm-Radiator--Black-pid-15347.html


I don't think that would fit. I have a 360 rad (3 x 120) and it occupies part of the top drive bay. A 200mm wide rad would leave just 12mm clearance either side in a HAF-X EVEN IF its full width was only 200mm.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are talking to me then no i cant


Cables look fine 9.5/10


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Cables look fine 9.5/10


What you see on the bottom is the front header and USB cable and the molex plug for the NZXT light cable

The reason the why you see so much of the USB cable is there is no more room left behind the cable hider there is so many cables now there is no more room lol


----------



## SeekerZA




----------



## shilka

I have a question there is an option to mount a 120mm fan in from of the GPU´s on the hard drive cage is there an option to mount a 140mm fan as well or is it 120mm only?


----------



## richie_2010

thr hsf x comes with a gpu thing that sits on the hdd cage if you don't want use that I used a long screw and held a fan on there.

as for the 400 mm rad do you mean 12 mm from the end of the case and front or side to side. I don't use the hdd bays and the case holds 2 200mm fans in the top anyway so it should be better than that


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> thr hsf x comes with a gpu thing that sits on the hdd cage if you don't want use that I used a long screw and held a fan on there.
> 
> as for the 400 mm rad do you mean 12 mm from the end of the case and front or side to side. I don't use the hdd bays and the case holds 2 200mm fans in the top anyway so it should be better than that


I meant either side lengthways but thinking about it more since about 2 inches of the mobo side is taken up by the mobo and cable management area it will absolutely not fit.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I meant either side lengthways but thinking about it more since about 2 inches of the mobo side is taken up by the mobo and cable management area it will absolutely not fit.


would the 200mm one fit in the bottom with no mods other than removing the hdd rack, ive seen pics where someone placed holes in the drive bay for the hoses


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have a question there is an option to mount a 120mm fan in from of the GPU´s on the hard drive cage is there an option to mount a 140mm fan as well or is it 120mm only?


Looks like just 120mm.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Looks like just 120mm.


Turns out i can use the GPU fan duct for the second card was thinking of buying a Noctua NF-F12 for the duct

Also the hot swap bays is not something i use so i could stuff up to a 150mm fan in there but there would not be a way to mount maybe other then strip ties


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> would the 200mm one fit in the bottom with no mods other than removing the hdd rack, ive seen pics where someone placed holes in the drive bay for the hoses


Yes http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1208222/a/842454/build-log-big-red-amd-extreme-system-fx-8350-r7970-full-water-cooling/sort/display_order/ no mods to drive bay needed,

Edit * thought you meant front, not considered that one!


----------



## richie_2010

Yea the front, i think the pics i seen were for the person putting the tubes up top not out the sides


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Yea the front, i think the pics i seen were for the person putting the tubes up top not out the sides


The real problem is that there is a very limited choice of fans for the 200mm rad; and that those fans are comparatively weak in terms of CFM and static pressure. On the other hand at least one of the rads (the Phobya I think) comes with blanking plates so you can fit a powerful 140mm fan(s) to it. Its a tough call.


----------



## richie_2010

The phobya is the one i was thinking of getting along with the alphacool 360 would they be enough cool a cpu gpu n motherboard


----------



## tamaska

have to post my rig up soon lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Started cutting up the case....


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Started cutting up the case....


Interesting. Whats your plans though?

I'm already thinking of either getting me caselabs case for cooling madness or do some mods to my case such as,

Cutting top part off, extending it upwards by building tower higher. Adding box shape aluminium with holes for 3 custom switches in front ( those switches looks







) and holes for 2 360rads each side of box and placement for 4 X 120mm fans on top..

I can picture the overall look and WOW! , but i just hope to match black of casing exactly as box. What you think of HAF X modded higher for more rad space, and custom switches?

EDIT: Maybe 4X 140mm. Wider area coverage


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> I'm already thinking of either getting me caselabs case for cooling madness or do some mods to my case such as,
> 
> Cutting top part off, extending it upwards by building tower higher. Adding box shape aluminium with holes for 3 custom switches in front ( those switches looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and holes for 2 360rads each side of box and placement for 4 X 120mm fans on top..
> 
> I can picture the overall look and WOW! , but i just hope to match black of casing exactly as box. What you think of HAF X modded higher for more rad space, and custom switches?
> 
> EDIT: Maybe 4X 140mm. Wider area coverage


You can get 5.25 drive bay mounts for Phobya or Lamptron switches here http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Switch-Mounting-cid-2427.html I have thought about doing this but I kinda groan at the thought of the wiring even though I would be able to lose more of the wires from the top of my HAF-X ( I have already removed the wires for the Esata, Firewire, USB 2.0 and microphone/headphones).


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Interesting. Whats your plans though?
> 
> I'm already thinking of either getting me caselabs case for cooling madness or do some mods to my case such as,
> 
> Cutting top part off, extending it upwards by building tower higher. Adding box shape aluminium with holes for 3 custom switches in front ( those switches looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and holes for 2 360rads each side of box and placement for 4 X 120mm fans on top..
> 
> I can picture the overall look and WOW! , but i just hope to match black of casing exactly as box. What you think of HAF X modded higher for more rad space, and custom switches?
> 
> EDIT: Maybe 4X 140mm. Wider area coverage


I will be putting a 360 rad in the front and on top.


----------



## Ithanul

Can't remember if I ever posted my rig or not. O well, update pic anyway.

All glowly in the dark.


I need to learn how to do some sleeve cables.


----------



## _REAPER_

UPDATE finished cutting the front


----------



## blue-cat

Looking pretty epic... loving the bare copper!!!


----------



## PinzaC55

So i managed to get the HDD cage out....I didn't want to strip the whole PC so I covered the slots in the cage with tape to catch as many filings as possible then drilled the six bottom rivets out. They are aluminium so the went ok and I pushed the remains through, using a Hoover to catch them before they disappeared where I couldn't get them! Then I removed my 2 drives from the hot swap bay and hacksawed the heads off the 4 rivets at the top, leaving them flush. Finally I unscrewed the 2 bracing rods from the cage (they are fixed with screws) and I was able to bend the cage and turn it sufficiently to get it out. A quick medium term tidy of the cables and a good old dust of the fan and it is like adding a new room to your house!


----------



## richie_2010

if your drive bays are emty try and fit it in there so you can still hold hdds in it or even cut it down to to a 3 drive bay.


----------



## PinzaC55

I have a Revodrive 3 (PCI-E) and both hot swap bays filled so the HDD cage was essentially redundant. It will soon be filled by a 200mm radiator.

Edit* Just found this product which will be useful to anyone with a 200mm radiator http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_986&products_id=36423


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have a Revodrive 3 (PCI-E) and both hot swap bays filled so the HDD cage was essentially redundant. It will soon be filled by a 200mm radiator.
> 
> Edit* Just found this product which will be useful to anyone with a 200mm radiator http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_986&products_id=36423


I dont recommend ever going through performance pc's, horrible customer service and I ordered some parts for my liquid cooling setup and paid for 3 day shipping I didnt receive it for 12 days, I was pissed turns out they didnt ship it till almost a week later. I was on the phone *****ing them out, then they sent the wrong parts on top of that.


----------



## PinzaC55

Well I am actually this side of the Pond (the UK) so I just gave that as an example. We get bad service here too - I needed Bitspower fitting and ordered it from "*" only to be told 2 weeks later that it was "not in stock" (it is still listed) then ordered it from another UK supplier only to recieve it nearly 2 weeks later with a churlish semi-apology when I emailed them. Incidentally the Phobya site must be the worst ever - they tell you nothing about their products.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Is there a way to lower the GPU and HDD temperatures in the HAF 932, my GPU idles at 40-42C and my HDD is like 30-33C. I would just like them like 1 or 2C lower, any suggestions?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> I dont recommend ever going through performance pc's, horrible customer service and I ordered some parts for my liquid cooling setup and paid for 3 day shipping I didnt receive it for 12 days, I was pissed turns out they didnt ship it till almost a week later. I was on the phone *****ing them out, then they sent the wrong parts on top of that.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1374649/poll-reliable-online-sites/30

Performance PC's is great. maybe you ordered something backordered didn't pay attention then called them and cursed at them like a delinquent. either way, they are great, i've ordered $600 of parts in the past 45 days and have never had an issue with CS or shipping

that link has some great sites you can check out also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Is there a way to lower the GPU and HDD temperatures in the HAF 932, my GPU idles at 40-42C and my HDD is like 30-33C. I would just like them like 1 or 2C lower, any suggestions?


post some pics! im sure someone will have some ideas


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

double post


----------



## Frodenstein

Hey guys







I'm planning to get a window from Cooler Master's website for around ~$25 w/shipping.. But I have 2 choices.. the HAF 912 window or the Storm Enforcer window (it fits.. apparently the chassis structure is the same as the HAF 912) So which one should I buy?

Here's a rough idea of how the windows would look like on my rig:



Links of the windows:
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/enforcer-left-side-panel-with-window-oem/

Thanks


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get a window from Cooler Master's website for around ~$25 w/shipping.. But I have 2 choices.. the HAF 912 window or the Storm Enforcer window (it fits.. apparently the chassis structure is the same as the HAF 912) So which one should I buy?
> 
> Here's a rough idea of how the windows would look like on my rig:
> 
> Links of the windows:
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/enforcer-left-side-panel-with-window-oem/
> 
> Thanks


Neither are perfect but of the two I would go for the right hand one. I don't like ones (left) which show the HDD and front bays. Plus the left hand one obscures the goodies a bit with the fan.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Is there a way to lower the GPU and HDD temperatures in the HAF 932, my GPU idles at 40-42C and my HDD is like 30-33C. I would just like them like 1 or 2C lower, any suggestions?


The HDD temps can not be any lower then they are they can not operate at a temperature to low or high 30-35 is the acceptable range
For GPU I would put better fans and positive air pressure


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Is there a way to lower the GPU and HDD temperatures in the HAF 932, my GPU idles at 40-42C and my HDD is like 30-33C. I would just like them like 1 or 2C lower, any suggestions?


You could always use one of these http://www.xoxide.com/zalman-zm-sc100-vgaslotcooler.html or the other variety which sucks air in from outside and directs it your GPU fan. Ideally you would need to measure the distance from your PCI-E expansion slot http://www.legitreviews.com/article/223/


----------



## BradleyW

Everyone, be careful when using the 8 pin cable from cooler master chassis's.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Everyone, be careful when using the 8 pin cable from cooler master chassis's.


And what did you have plugged into that?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> And what did you have plugged into that?


X79 UP4 8 pin power socket.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> X79 UP4 8 pin power socket.


did it cause a fire?
is it still functional?
if so did it take the motherboard or any other components with it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> did it cause a fire?
> is it still functional?
> if so did it take the motherboard or any other components with it


No, no, and I cannot say for certain, however there appears to be no damage on the board.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> And what did you have plugged into that?
> 
> 
> 
> X79 UP4 8 pin power socket.
Click to expand...

You had it plugged into your motherboard's 8 pin CPU power connector? Wait, why were you using this adapter then? Please explain...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> You had it plugged into your motherboard's 8 pin CPU power connector? Wait, why were you using this adapter then? Please explain...


I see why you are confused. It is not an adaptor but more of an extension cable. It comes with the HAF-X as standard.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get a window from Cooler Master's website for around ~$25 w/shipping.. But I have 2 choices.. the HAF 912 window or the Storm Enforcer window (it fits.. apparently the chassis structure is the same as the HAF 912) So which one should I buy?
> 
> Here's a rough idea of how the windows would look like on my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Links of the windows:
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/enforcer-left-side-panel-with-window-oem/
> 
> Thanks


The Storm Enforcer window is the better looking of the two.


----------



## BradleyW

What voltage do the HAF-X case fans run at?
(This includes front 200mm, side 200mm, rear 140mm, top 200mm)
Thank you.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Everyone, be careful when using the 8 pin cable from cooler master chassis's.


holy crap, you plugged in the 8 pin wrong?


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> 
> 
> Links of the windows:
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-912-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/enforcer-left-side-panel-with-window-oem/
> 
> Thanks


I much prefer the profile of the 912 panel but the fan cutout really spoils it for me (despite being very useful!). Maybe get the HAF 912 panel and then if you can be bothered cut some acrylic in the future.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> The Storm Enforcer window is the better looking of the two.


Agreed


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What voltage do the HAF-X case fans run at?
> (This includes front 200mm, side 200mm, rear 140mm, top 200mm)
> Thank you.


12v. Like all fans.

How much it actually uses: motherboard 3-pin? Molex? Fan controller?


----------



## DonPablo83

hey folks. FINALLY got rid of that rubbish fan on the side window of my haf x. thought i'd share the love. took 4 hours (i'm a slow worker), all done using a dremel and a drill. Picked up some acrylic from Bunnings and cut her to size, bolted the door on with black pop rivets... i'm happy with it...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I see why you are confused. It is not an adaptor but more of an extension cable. It comes with the HAF-X as standard.


Hmmmm, never seen that with my HAF X, might explain why my 8-pin barely reaches to the top of my mobo from behind.







It so tight hooked up there.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> hey folks. FINALLY got rid of that rubbish fan on the side window of my haf x. thought i'd share the love. took 4 hours (i'm a slow worker), all done using a dremel and a drill. Picked up some acrylic from Bunnings and cut her to size, bolted the door on with black pop rivets... i'm happy with it...


Good move! BTW I have recently removed the HDD cage from my HAF-X and after looking at the front grille I removed the dust filter.The air sucked in through the grille has to go through a metal mesh then the filter and finally a plastic grid and I think it helps airflow a lot.
PS have you thought about renaming your rig "Titanium 3" ?


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Good move! BTW I have recently removed the HDD cage from my HAF-X and after looking at the front grille I removed the dust filter.The air sucked in through the grille has to go through a metal mesh then the filter and finally a plastic grid and I think it helps airflow a lot.
> PS have you thought about renaming your rig "Titanium 3" ?


Thanks man. Yeah I got rid of the cage too. Also found it helped with temps. No need for the extra hdd space on my rig. Its a pretty simple rig in comparison to other more extravagant mods so the humble 2011 will do for now.


----------



## _REAPER_

yeah I cut out all of my HD bays so I could mount a 360 rad in the front


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

has anyone here ever considered or done a mod to the HAF-X side panel to make it like the thermaltake level 10 gt's door panel?

it seems like its just a few hinges and some cutting/bending of the metals but of course when things aren't flush it creates a huge problem!


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> has anyone here ever considered or done a mod to the HAF-X side panel to make it like the thermaltake level 10 gt's door panel?
> 
> it seems like its just a few hinges and some cutting/bending of the metals but of course when things aren't flush it creates a huge problem!


abomination. But, if u cut a hole into the haf x panel leaving... lets say 50mm around the outside then cut the same diameter out of a gt side panel, with a few touch ups u could have a functional product. Shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> abomination. But, if u cut a hole into the haf x panel leaving... lets say 50mm around the outside then cut the same diameter out of a gt side panel, with a few touch ups u could have a functional product. Shouldnt be too hard.


I'm sorry I explained wrong









my idea was having the side panel of the HAF-X swing out like the L10GT's side panel. I know I'd need 2 hinges but the cutting and bending of the aluminum would probably be the tricky part eh?


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I'm sorry I explained wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my idea was having the side panel of the HAF-X swing out like the L10GT's side panel. I know I'd need 2 hinges but the cutting and bending of the aluminum would probably be the tricky part eh?


Ah, I gotcha. Thats my next mod, actually. was going to use gas strutted hinges rather than just a butt hinge. Problem is finding parts. But ill work it out.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Everyone, be careful when using the 8 pin cable from cooler master chassis's.


*Hi Bradley,

May i ask, is your power supply's 8 pin burnt up like that across the whole cable or just the tip?*


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Ah, I gotcha. Thats my next mod, actually. was going to use gas strutted hinges rather than just a butt hinge. Problem is finding parts. But ill work it out.


if the haf-x had a swing out door like the level 10 gt, i dont know what i would do with myself.

Sure its great but, noone likes taking off a panel with 2 thumbscrews in the back just to touch/check something

i can imagine people with waterpumps that arent pwm would not be happy, sure you probably set a speed and leave it but, all that work just to switch the speed on the pump is no fun







!


----------



## CptAsian

I sent an application form a while ago, but I think I managed to miss making the post with pics, so here it is.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Ah, I gotcha. Thats my next mod, actually. was going to use gas strutted hinges rather than just a butt hinge. Problem is finding parts. But ill work it out.


I would suggest using a piano hinge.
For parts Check out Rockler http://woodworking.rockler.com/c/hinges


----------



## Exxlir

Haven't done any case mods to this but just wanted to show you guys my Haf 922 case with blue fans.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done any case mods to this but just wanted to show you guys my Haf 922 case with blue fans.


Nice, I like the last shot LOL


----------



## _REAPER_

Lookin nice


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Hi Bradley,
> 
> May i ask, is your power supply's 8 pin burnt up like that across the whole cable or just the tip?*


What you see on the image is the only area that's been damaged.


----------



## Exxlir

thanks guys !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Hi Bradley,
> 
> May i ask, is your power supply's 8 pin burnt up like that across the whole cable or just the tip?*
> 
> 
> 
> What you see on the image is the only area that's been damaged.
Click to expand...

But... it's your PSU that's damaged, the extension is fine aside from scorching. Did the pins touch in the extension?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> But... it's your PSU that's damaged, the extension is fine aside from scorching. Did the pins touch in the extension?


The extension is fine aside scorching? Is this a joke? The extension is fused onto the wire, leaving my PSU useless in effect. If you think the extent of the damage on that image is fine then you must think a small fire inside a PC is cool because it makes your parts nice and bright. And you get to save money from buying LED's.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> But... it's your PSU that's damaged, the extension is fine aside from scorching. Did the pins touch in the extension?
> 
> 
> 
> The extension is fine aside scorching? Is this a joke? The extension is fused onto the wire, leaving my PSU useless in effect. If you think the extent of the damage on that image is fine then you must think a small fire inside a PC is cool because it makes your parts nice and bright. And you get to save money from buying LED's.
Click to expand...

Right, but it's your PSU's cable that is melted. And melted to the extension. Your PSU is useless anyway.

For the most part, the extension cable is in OK shape. At least compared to the PSU cable anyway.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Right, but it's your PSU's cable that is melted. And melted to the extension. Your PSU is useless anyway.
> 
> For the most part, the extension cable is in OK shape. At least compared to the PSU cable anyway.


What are the likely causes of this?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Right, but it's your PSU's cable that is melted. And melted to the extension. Your PSU is useless anyway.
> 
> For the most part, the extension cable is in OK shape. At least compared to the PSU cable anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the likely causes of this?
Click to expand...

Enough heat generated by power draw at the point of transfer (unlikely, PSU is rated pretty high and extension cable held up pretty well, it should also have happened on the motherboard), a voltage spike strong enough to melt plastic and allow contacts to touch, strong enough voltage spike to melt the rubber shielding, faulty wire(ing), other things that sound like getting hit by lightning. Everything could apply to either part.

Depending on the cause (and if your motherboard survived) I'd be thanking that you're only replacing a PSU and not a CPU/MB as well. Imagine if that happened while the PSU was plugged into the board directly.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What are the likely causes of this?


Perhaps the wires overheating and melted by accidentally falling behind the cpu or something then shorted. Gotta say the Corasiar TX750 is quite decent. I've been lopping cables of and accidentally shorting them for quite a while and it's taken it like a champ! ... and you've got the V2!¬

HAVE YOU TRIED CONTACTING CORSAIR ABOUT IT!?


----------



## ReaperX87

It could have been caused by alot of things a electrical spike a **** like that. But yeah your power supply caused the issue, no doubt about that and CM is going to say the same thing. Cause power is flowing out if the power supply into the extension into the motherboard and since the psu cable is burnt worse than the extension. They will see it that way. I hate to say it but I have worked rma in the past personally and that's what's going to happen.

You had to have had a over voltage situation some how maybe over clocking who knows but your cable took the blunt force of it.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Enough heat generated by power draw at the point of transfer (unlikely, PSU is rated pretty high and extension cable held up pretty well, it should also have happened on the motherboard), a voltage spike strong enough to melt plastic and allow contacts to touch, strong enough voltage spike to melt the rubber shielding, faulty wire(ing), other things that sound like getting hit by lightning. Everything could apply to either part.
> 
> Depending on the cause (and if your motherboard survived) I'd be thanking that you're only replacing a PSU and not a CPU/MB as well. Imagine if that happened while the PSU was plugged into the board directly.


Hope there was no serious hardware damage as a result.


----------



## pcgamers

While searching for more ideas to mod my haf-x, I found this thread so just posting my picture here. hehe I know this looks familiar









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/dscn1220i.jpg/


----------



## _REAPER_

Nice build but I would go for white cables for you GPU/ 24 PIN and for the love of god block your CPU.


----------



## pcgamers

^ Thanks, yeah thinking to sleeve my GPUs and 24pin cables to white/red color. hehe regarding cpu HSF my XSPC raystorm waterblock just died few days ago due to damaged thread that caused leaking so I have to remove second WC loop while I'm waiting for ek supremacy WB for replacement.

looking forward to explore this thread for more ideas


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> ^ Thanks, yeah thinking to sleeve my GPUs and 24pin cables to white/red color. hehe regarding cpu HSF my XSPC raystorm waterblock just died few days ago due to damaged thread that caused leaking so I have to remove second WC loop while I'm waiting for ek supremacy WB for replacement.
> 
> looking forward to explore this thread for more ideas


I'm curious what that looks like from fully from the side view. I would have waited until you got your new CPU water block in. It was very nice until the green LEDs threw me off and then I saw the little intel sticker for the stock CPU cooler and was all lolz.


----------



## pcgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm curious what that looks like from fully from the side view. I would have waited until you got your new CPU water block in. It was very nice until the green LEDs threw me off and then I saw the little intel sticker for the stock CPU cooler and was all lolz.


Haha yes it's an unfinish product so this is what I can expect from it. Anyway, once I added another loop for cpu, change my cable sleeving and get rid of green leds surely will post here an update. btw I'm just a newbie so please advise me on how to make this case looks nicer







.

sorry for broken english btw, not my native language


----------



## Patternutz

My HAF XM, I upgraded from a 922 and absolutely love this case. Let me know what you think, and add me please.


----------



## Lucky 23

Very good wire management


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patternutz*
> 
> My HAF XM, I upgraded from a 922 and absolutely love this case. Let me know what you think, and add me please.


Man I love the XM. Such a clean case.


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the difference between the XM and 922? Are they both mid-towers?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the difference between the XM and 922? Are they both mid-towers?


Both are mid towers, but the XM is a mini X.

E-ATX support, 8 expansion slots, dual 200mm top fans, hotswap bays, and obviously, very very clean.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Both are mid towers, but the XM is a mini X.
> 
> E-ATX support, 8 expansion slots, dual 200mm top fans, hotswap bays, and obviously, very very clean.


Oh ok. Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Man I love the XM. Such a clean case.


Nice case, but would be much better with a window.


----------



## Patternutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Nice case, but would be much better with a window.


I prefer having the side intake fan option (2x Noctua NF-A14's) Side windows tend to get micro scratches over time. To each their own though









They do make a side window:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xm-transparent-side-window-panel/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Both are mid towers, but the XM is a mini X.
> 
> E-ATX support, 8 expansion slots, dual 200mm top fans, hotswap bays, and obviously, very very clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Is it worth the upgrade?
Click to expand...

Do you have any particular need for an upgrade? As long as there's no need, I don't really see cases as something to consider an "upgrade".

Is it a very nice case if you need a new one? yes.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do you have any particular need for an upgrade? As long as there's no need, I don't really see cases as something to consider an "upgrade".
> 
> Is it a very nice case if you need a new one? yes.


Not really, I'm just curious since I read about it here, lol.

Here's my case:



Let me know if there's any upgrade that I can still do to it.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> Haha yes it's an unfinish product so this is what I can expect from it. Anyway, once I added another loop for cpu, change my cable sleeving and get rid of green leds surely will post here an update. btw I'm just a newbie so please advise me on how to make this case looks nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> sorry for broken english btw, not my native language


What is your native language? I would remove all of the green from your build since your theme is red/ black/ white, I would then remove the RAM cooler, this is just me thinking out loud, but I double you OC your RAM to a point where you need that much cooling, then re block your cpu. Like I said earlier though you have a nice build if you could take some pics from a different angle then I would be able to tell you more about your cables

I would also go for 1 loop not 2 in your build, go from CPU to 120 RAD to GPU to 360 RAD if you can.


----------



## blue-cat

I never understand game themed cases... when the game drifts out of popularity your stuck with a case that says you love something you've moved on from playing. Also not loving the colour schemee in general as a few others have touched on. I think its the really bright gloss red and white that sticks out too much against the black. But the green is more subtle so its not balanced well, and they don't really compliment each other too well.

That said, why water cool your GPUs and leave your CPU on stock!?


----------



## revro

i have a question, can i put two 750W PSU in haf 932 advanced to feed gpus (one on top and one at bottom of case)?
basically i could feed 4 gpu with 2 70Eur 80% psus instead of single 270Eur psu so i would save 130Eur

thank you
revro


----------



## TheJ0K3R

HEllo, i just put in an Application, if i get accepted i look forward to an active, fulfilling stay.

Here is my System as it stands. (I realized i forgot to put on my Crossfire bridge just now)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I'm not sure if i'm supposed to wait to put the signature on or if i'm supposed to wait till i find out if i am accepted or not.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i have a question, can i put two 750W PSU in haf 932 advanced to feed gpus (one on top and one at bottom of case)?
> basically i could feed 4 gpu with 2 70Eur 80% psus instead of single 270Eur psu so i would save 130Eur
> 
> thank you
> revro


There is space for a PSU at both the top and the bottom but you would need to lead come wires from the auxilliary PSU to the jumper cables on the primary one so they both came on at the same time. Also, it might impeach on your fans.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I never understand game themed cases... when the game drifts out of popularity your stuck with a case that says you love something you've moved on from playing. Also not loving the colour schemee in general as a few others have touched on. I think its the really bright gloss red and white that sticks out too much against the black. But the green is more subtle so its not balanced well, and they don't really compliment each other too well.
> 
> That said, why water cool your GPUs and leave your CPU on stock!?


Looks like a Christmas build. Candy cane red, white, and green.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Not really, I'm just curious since I read about it here, lol.
> 
> Here's my case:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's any upgrade that I can still do to it.


You could lose the HDD cage and fit a Phobya 200mm radiator to watercool your CPU.


----------



## Exxlir

Can the Haf 922 Fit A Zalman CNPS12X Ultimate Performance Triple Fan CPU Cooler ?

or will it be to large for the case.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> Can the Haf 922 Fit A Zalman CNPS12X Ultimate Performance Triple Fan CPU Cooler ?
> 
> or will it be to large for the case.


You sould not buy that cooler


----------



## Exxlir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You sould not buy that cooler


why not ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> why not ?


First off its nothing special at all

And second it has a design flaw the fans are so low and close to the motherboard when its mounted that unless you have stupid low RAM the fan are going to hit them

If you have X79 then you have the problem on BOTH sides as its a triple fan cooler


----------



## Exxlir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off its nothing special at all
> 
> And second it has a design flaw the fans are so low and close to the motherboard when its mounted that unless you have stupid low RAM the fan are going to hit them
> 
> If you have X79 then you have the problem on BOTH sides as its a triple fan cooler


i have vengeance low profile ram, and i want a blue cooler was just wondering if the triple would fit or would be better off with the normal one ?
most cpu coolers i see are standard its either a decent heat sink or get the hydro100i from corsair


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> i have vengeance low profile ram, and i want a blue cooler was just wondering if the triple would fit or would be better off with the normal one ?
> most cpu coolers i see are standard its either a decent heat sink or get the hydro100i from corsair


The Zalman CNPS12X is overpriced and not very good

How about this?



Or this?


----------



## Exxlir

was thinking maybe that







!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking maybe that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Well to each their own i think it looks like a car engine part was that the idea with the V8 name???

Anyway looks ugly as hell for a cooler


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking maybe that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I was very tempted to buy that cooler because of the way it looks, but I saw this:



I say to go with a Hyper 212 Plus/Evo if you're on a budget.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> You could lose the HDD cage and fit a Phobya 200mm radiator to watercool your CPU.


That means custom water cooling. I'm still not going for that because of the high price








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking maybe that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


The phanteks cooler posted above performs way better than this V8.


----------



## Erick Silver

Just skip all the others and get a Hyper 212 Evo. Or go with an AIO cooler from Corsair or any of the other companies that are now producing them in mass quantities.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Just skip all the others and get a Hyper 212 Evo. Or go with an AIO cooler from Corsair or any of the other companies that are now producing them in mass quantities.


The Phanteks PH-TC14Pe blows all those away


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Just skip all the others and get a Hyper 212 Evo. Or go with an AIO cooler from Corsair or any of the other companies that are now producing them in mass quantities.
> 
> 
> 
> The Phanteks PH-TC14Pe blows all those away
Click to expand...

With the exception of any 240mm AIO, which it loses to.

Here's how it works:

Hyper 212 level (single tower): H60 and similar, single-thick 120mm rad.

NH-D14 level (twin tower): H80 and similar, double-thick 120mm rad.

All 240mm rads.

And I don't want to hear anything about stronger fans, because the H220 for example uses wuss fans too and would do so much better if they put something real on it like some Corsair SP fans.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Phanteks PH-TC14Pe blows all those away


Sure, it cools better, at $85 it better.

The Hyper 212 Evo is around the $30 - $35 mark and at that price you will be hard pressed to find another at that price range that will cool like it. The Hyper 212 will be a few degrees warmer. That being said I don't see the reasoning in spending more than twice as much for a cooler for a 5*c difference.


----------



## _REAPER_

I would go with a new corsair H100 or higher but that is just me thinking out loud


----------



## deltief

where did you get the extra drive bay locking mechanisms?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Sure, it cools better, at $85 it better.
> 
> The Hyper 212 Evo is around the $30 - $35 mark and at that price you will be hard pressed to find another at that price range that will cool like it. The Hyper 212 will be a few degrees warmer. That being said I don't see the reasoning in spending more than twice as much for a cooler for a 5*c difference.


Thermalright True Spirit 120M cools better looks better is more quiet and is around the same price

On another note i want to replace my front fan on my HAF X which would be a better choice the Bitfenix Spectre 230mm (no not the spectre pro) or the new Noctua NF-A15 150mm fan?

Am thinking that the higer static pressure would help push more air into the case through the HDD cage because right now with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm fan almost no air gets through the HDD cage


----------



## Kornowski

Looking at replacing the stock rear 120mm fan on my HAF 922 with a Cooler Master Sickleflow, I'm guessing that'd be a pretty good improvement? The stock fan seems pretty weak. Also thinking of adding a 140mm something at the bottom for some extra air over the GPUs.

I've seen people using a few different windowed side panels on the 922, other than the official CM one, what other options are there?


----------



## PinzaC55

New 200mm radiator for my HAF-X , now I have to get it in


----------



## DUpgrade

^ That is awesome I didn't know they made something like that either. Get out the dremel there's always a way to make it fit.


----------



## Krazee

TWSS!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thermalright True Spirit 120M cools better looks better is more quiet and is around the same price
> 
> *On another note i want to replace my front fan on my HAF X which would be a better choice the Bitfenix Spectre 230mm (no not the spectre pro) or the new Noctua NF-A15 150mm fan?
> 
> Am thinking that the higer static pressure would help push more air into the case through the HDD cage because right now with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm fan almost no air gets through the HDD cage*


I am using a Cooler Master Megaflow in Red LED Flavor. From the specs it says it has 110 CFM. I can put my hand into my case at the back of the HDD cage and feel the air coming through. Just a little. But its there. And thats with 3 HDDs in the cage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornowski*
> 
> Looking at replacing the stock rear 120mm fan on my HAF 922 with a Cooler Master Sickleflow, I'm guessing that'd be a pretty good improvement? The stock fan seems pretty weak. Also thinking of adding a 140mm something at the bottom for some extra air over the GPUs.
> 
> I've seen people using a few different windowed side panels on the 922, other than the official CM one, what other options are there?


I use Sickleflows on the H60 Rad in my 922 and they work wonderfully. Again in the Red LED Flavor. As for my side panel I have the Storm Sniper Windowed Side Panel on mine. Fits well but the holes for screw attachment do not lined up. Which for me is okay as I am always opening and closing my case anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> New 200mm radiator for my HAF-X , now I have to get it in


That has to be the most beautiful thing besides my wife I have seen today!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am using a Cooler Master Megaflow in Red LED Flavor. From the specs it says it has 110 CFM. I can put my hand into my case at the back of the HDD cage and feel the air coming through. Just a little. But its there. And thats with 3 HDDs in the cage.
> I use Sickleflows on the H60 Rad in my 922 and they work wonderfully. Again in the Red LED Flavor. As for my side panel I have the Storm Sniper Windowed Side Panel on mine. Fits well but the holes for screw attachment do not lined up. Which for me is okay as I am always opening and closing my case anyway.
> That has to be the most beautiful thing besides my wife I have seen today!


Hey thanks! Its a Phobya Xtreme 200 ( the original version as I found to my cost that the second version doesn't fit the HAF-X) sandwiched between 2 Phobya plexi shrouds then 2 Coolermaster Megaflow fans. Its been hell so far.


----------



## Erick Silver

What kind of cooling performance are you getting with it?


----------



## PinzaC55

None yet. Installing it will involve removing the GPU and several other parts, replacing all the tubes etc. It will take a day.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK




----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Didn't care much for the over exposed pics until I got to that last one with the UV and it looks pretty impressive.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Didn't care much for the over exposed pics until I got to that last one with the UV and it looks pretty impressive.


I agree that the UV is very impressive...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

one day i'll have to tear down all the wiring and try to get it 100% layered properly on the back, a lot is difficult so i just bunched up and ran with it

hopefully i do some uv green sleeving before i do this


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I use Sickleflows on the H60 Rad in my 922 and they work wonderfully. Again in the Red LED Flavor. As for my side panel I have the Storm Sniper Windowed Side Panel on mine. Fits well but the holes for screw attachment do not lined up. Which for me is okay as I am always opening and closing my case anyway.


Are they loud at all? Thanks, dude.


----------



## Erick Silver

Nope. Run then at full spped on a Lamptron FC6 Fan controller. They run at about 660 rpm.


----------



## shilka

Seems like my question was ignored so i will ask again

What would i be best off with a Noctua NF-A15 or a 230mm Bitfenix Spectre

This is in the front of the HAF X


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seems like my question was ignored so i will ask again
> 
> What would i be best off with a Noctua NF-A15 or a 230mm Bitfenix Spectre
> 
> This is in the front of the HAF X


I have the Bitfenix it is a good fan


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seems like my question was ignored so i will ask again
> 
> What would i be best off with a Noctua NF-A15 or a 230mm Bitfenix Spectre
> 
> This is in the front of the HAF X


I don't know about the Noctua fan but it claims a CFM of 115. I doubt you could fit a Spectre Pro 230 in the front of a HAF-X but you could fit a Spectre Pro 200 which has a claimed CFM of 148. I have two Spectre Pro 200's in the top of my HAF-X and although they are powerful they are also very noisy at full 900 RPM so I turn them down to 700 if I am not gaming.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I don't know about the Noctua fan but it claims a CFM of 115. I doubt you could fit a Spectre Pro 230 in the front of a HAF-X but you could fit a Spectre Pro 200 which has a claimed CFM of 148. I have two Spectre Pro 200's in the top of my HAF-X and although they are powerful they are also very noisy at full 900 RPM so I turn them down to 700 if I am not gaming.


I have a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm fan right now and it sucks almost no air gets into the case

There is almost no static pressure on the Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans so air have a hard time going through HDD cage

Which made me think of the NF-A15 but i am not sure i can mount it

Only other option is to buy the old Spectre fans which seems to be better then the Pro fans

And the rated noise CFM and static pressure on the Spectre Pro are bull....


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> one day i'll have to tear down all the wiring and try to get it 100% layered properly on the back, a lot is difficult so i just bunched up and ran with it
> 
> hopefully i do some uv green sleeving before i do this


Sleeve your cables with a UV purple FTW.


----------



## shilka




----------



## vinaykamat14

Can someone please help me with my query?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1387391/haf-912-combat-side-window-lighting-and-cable-management


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinaykamat14*
> 
> Can someone please help me with my query?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1387391/haf-912-combat-side-window-lighting-and-cable-management


Hi








welcome to ocn, im sure someone will help you out if you stick around for a bit
gl mate


----------



## Friction

Is the application form working? I submitted an application about a week ago.

Anyway, I guess I'll just add my pic here and hope for the best.


----------



## PinzaC55

Front radiator loosely assembled and wired, awaiting the plumber


----------



## DUpgrade

^ That looks boss. Who's the plumber?


----------



## DUpgrade

^ That looks boss. Who's the plumber?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ That looks boss. Who's the plumber?


Me, unfortunately. I thought plumbers were well paid but all I am getting is a cup of tea and a ciggy every 5 minutes


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

What fans you using on the top of your HAF-X

please post!


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone help me find the specifications for the cooler master rear 200mm fan please?
Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can someone help me find the specifications for the cooler master rear 200mm fan please?
> Thank you.


Rear 200mm???
Do you mean top 200mm or rear 140mm?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Rear 200mm???
> Do you mean top 200mm or rear 140mm?


Sorry I mean top 200mm fan.
Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sorry I mean top 200mm fan.
> Thank you.


Its a non LED version of this
http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/product.php?product_id=6474


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a non LED version of this
> http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/product.php?product_id=6474


Cheers.


----------



## PinzaC55

Fully retubed and raring to go


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> What kind of cooling performance are you getting with it?


Initial result is that playing Far Cry 2 my CPU was hitting 50 degrees C. That is down to 38 degrees C.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Is the application form working? I submitted an application about a week ago.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'll just add my pic here and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm in the same boat. Submitted my application, and nothing for days. I PM'ed DWSR, so I think all we can do now is wait. Looking good, by the way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Fully retubed and raring to go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, really nice looking. You did a great job installing that 200mm rad.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Submitted my application, and nothing for days. I PM'ed DWSR, so I think all we can do now is wait. Looking good, by the way.
> Wow, really nice looking. You did a great job installing that 200mm rad.


Why thank you


----------



## ReaperX87

I never submitted a application to this group I don't think, honestly I don't remember. All you have to do to be in this group is own a HAF series case.

Honestly just post pics and specs of your case. Goodluck have fun.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> I never submitted a application to this group I don't think, honestly I don't remember. All you have to do to be in this group is own a HAF series case.
> 
> Honestly just post pics and specs of your case. Goodluck have fun.


Alright, so you think it'd be cool if I went ahead and used the HAF club signature?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What fans you using on the top of your HAF-X
> 
> please post!


anybody?


----------



## alexsander.ro

Updates..next long time


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What fans you using on the top of your HAF-X
> 
> please post!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody?
Click to expand...

I'm using all black Bitfenix Spectre Pro's.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

what fan you using up front?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> what fan you using up front?


All black Bitfenix Spectro Pro.









I'm using all black Bitfenix Spectre Pro's for the big fans, the 140 is stock (haven't bothered to buy an AF140) and the 120mm ones on the fans are SP120's.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexsander.ro*
> 
> Updates..next long time


Dayum that is a serious looking piece of kit!


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Me, unfortunately. I thought plumbers were well paid but all I am getting is a cup of tea and a ciggy every 5 minutes


Lol you get the benifits but not the pay
Our landlord took 3 days to tile rou d the bath cos all he did was stop to smoke n drink tea.
Didnt even fill the bath with water 1st so all the sealant split n broke the tiles.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All black Bitfenix Spectro Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using all black Bitfenix Spectre Pro's for the big fans, the 140 is stock (haven't bothered to buy an AF140) and the 120mm ones on the fans are SP120's.


Sent you a pm mate


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All black Bitfenix Spectro Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using all black Bitfenix Spectre Pro's for the big fans, the 140 is stock (haven't bothered to buy an AF140) and the 120mm ones on the fans are SP120's.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a pm mate
Click to expand...

Sent you one back.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Secrets are no fun.


----------



## ReaperX87

Click on the photo, newest thing i did.

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l38/Xombie87/IMG_2830_zps0a593d31.mp4


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Secrets are no fun.


Yes they are, like the thing he told me about you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexsander.ro*
> 
> Updates..next long time


Nice build


----------



## Krazee

I love my Bitfenix fans, just need to get new corsair fans for the CPU


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> anybody?


I'm using the stock fans in the front and side, but switched to the Corsair SP120's on the H100i and a AF140 in the rear.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> I'm using the stock fans in the front and side, but switched to the Corsair SP120's on the H100i and a AF140 in the rear.


I'm unsure about SP120's. My NF F12's beat the SP120's that I have and the SP120's where at full speed and the NF F12's used the LNA. I think they are good fans, but the shroud lets them down.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> I'm using the stock fans in the front and side, but switched to the Corsair SP120's on the H100i and a AF140 in the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unsure about SP120's. My NF F12's beat the SP120's that I have and the SP120's where at full speed and the NF F12's used the LNA. I think they are good fans, but the shroud lets them down.
Click to expand...

SP120s look sexier than Noctuas IMHO.


----------



## The Storm

I put a nice little Water Loop in my Haf X about a month ago, here are a couple pics.


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys, am contemplating either having my case powder coated red and having my gpu back plate and ssd casings done in a gloss black with other pieces or leave the case black and have red highlights.
I currently have black and red sleeved extensions and have attempted sleeving before but it didn't turn out that great, good job it was only my fans I had to extend and sleeve

what do you al think I should do


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys, am contemplating either having my case powder coated red and having my gpu back plate and ssd casings done in a gloss black with other pieces or leave the case black and have red highlights.
> I currently have black and red sleeved extensions and have attempted sleeving before but it didn't turn out that great, good job it was only my fans I had to extend and sleeve
> 
> what do you al think I should do


I'm all for the wow factor so a red case with black accents is a good spin on the classic all black and red many people do. I never considered doing something with my SSD casing I can't stand the red color (Corsair Force GT). Those newer Newtrons are at least black now.


----------



## richie_2010

I was thinking that as well. having the metal red with the plastic and the fan metal staying black.
then with the ssds and my gpu stuff ect black

just thinking how am I going to take the window out


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Looks nice Storm







I'd love to see more pics

I'm still contemplating trying to squeeze one in my setup

If anyone's looking for haf-x accessories I have some for sale, check out my classified


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I put a nice little Water Loop in my Haf X about a month ago, here are a couple pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Storm? What 200MM fans are you using in the top there? And what kind of performance are they giving you?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Looks nice Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see more pics
> 
> I'm still contemplating trying to squeeze one in my setup
> 
> If anyone's looking for haf-x accessories I have some for sale, check out my classified


Bitfenix Spectre Pro x 2 in HAF-X. Tight but doable.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Storm? What 200MM fans are you using in the top there? And what kind of performance are they giving you?


Its the stock cooler master fans up top they are in pull config. They do great for me, I have the RX360 rad with the xspc fans in push so I figured the 200's would help pull the air out of the case and rad. Temps aren't an issue at all even clocked at 5ghz on my 8350.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro x 2 in HAF-X. Tight but doable.


i've been seeing a lot of people claim their fans died / buzzing noise / issues with the spectre pro's, how long you had them for and how are they doin for ya?
thinkin of ordering a pair


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i've been seeing a lot of people claim their fans died / buzzing noise / issues with the spectre pro's, how long you had them for and how are they doin for ya?
> thinkin of ordering a pair


I have had them 4 months and no issues of any kind except they are a bit noisy at 900 RPM though that may be because they are on the "pull" side of a radiator. You have to remember that when you hear a few people moaning about a product you don't hear from the countless numbers who are happy with it.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have had them 4 months and no issues of any kind except they are a bit noisy at 900 RPM though that may be because they are on the "pull" side of a radiator. You have to remember that when you hear a few people moaning about a product you don't hear from the countless numbers who are happy with it.


i understand this of course, however out of a dozen people not 1 was happy, i started to worry

( i have a bitfenix fan controller and its very bad, makes me question the fans )

do you know where i can find the power consumption of this fan? bitfenix website doesn't show, fcpu, ppc's seems i can't find out

im trying to figure out if ill be able to Y split them and use both fans on my fan controller but its only 10w per channel


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro x 2 in HAF-X. Tight but doable.


How in god name have you fitted your fans that way???

If i fit mine that way the fan blades bump against the case and cant spin


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i understand this of course, however out of a dozen people not 1 was happy, i started to worry
> 
> ( i have a bitfenix fan controller and its very bad, makes me question the fans )
> 
> do you know where i can find the power consumption of this fan? bitfenix website doesn't show, fcpu, ppc's seems i can't find out
> 
> im trying to figure out if ill be able to Y split them and use both fans on my fan controller but its only 10w per channel


With a dozen people complaining you would have to balance that against the number of people who bought them and DIDN'T complain. Its like I used to have a Galaxy S3 mobile phone and people used to say "All I read is complaints" but as of January it sold 40 MILLION units!
I've no idea of the power consumption but I have them hooked up to a Lamptron FC5 V2 fan controller which supplies 30 watts per channel and they are doing fine.

Edit* from http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-led#specs

200mm
Dimensions (mm) 200x200x25mm
Current (A) 0.33A ±10%
Speed (RPM) 900 RPM ±10%
Air Flow (CFM) 148.72 CFM ±10%
Air Pressure (mmH2O) 1.26 mmH2O
Noise (dB-A) 27.5 dB(A)


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How in god name have you fitted your fans that way???
> 
> If i fit mine that way the fan blades bump against the case and cant spin


Lolz there is nothing to bump into on top of the case - the blades are clear of it. The only issue was getting the top cover back on - it is literally a "push fit" but nothing conflicts with anything else.


----------



## alexsander.ro

thanks to everyone who liked going to change now some pe; those of watercoller then post more upgrads


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How in god name have you fitted your fans that way???
> 
> If i fit mine that way the fan blades bump against the case and cant spin
> 
> 
> 
> Lolz there is nothing to bump into on top of the case - the blades are clear of it. The only issue was getting the top cover back on - it is literally a "push fit" but nothing conflicts with anything else.
Click to expand...

Same here, I managed to fit the top back on fine, albeit with a little extra force than if the fans weren't there.


----------



## shilka

My fans with the top on will be pressed down so much so the fan blades touch the case stopping them from spinning

Do i have some super strange one off fans the fan on the side does the same or do i have a strange one off HAF X

Just look why does the fan blades hit the case when its the other way around???


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My fans with the top on will be pressed down so much so the fan blades touch the case stopping them from spinning
> 
> Do i have some super strange one off fans the fan on the side does the same or do i have a strange one off HAF X
> 
> Just look why does the fan blades hit the case when its the other way around???


Might have something to do with the blades not being level. You could use some rubber spacers/washers/grommets to reduce the distance just enough to prevent this.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Might have something to do with the blades not being level. You could use some rubber spacers/washers/grommets to reduce the distance just enough to prevent this.


I did try and look around but could not really find anything

But i have ordered som plain Bitfenix spectre fans i am going to try out


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> With a dozen people complaining you would have to balance that against the number of people who bought them and DIDN'T complain. Its like I used to have a Galaxy S3 mobile phone and people used to say "All I read is complaints" but as of January it sold 40 MILLION units!
> I've no idea of the power consumption but I have them hooked up to a Lamptron FC5 V2 fan controller which supplies 30 watts per channel and they are doing fine.
> 
> Edit* from http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-led#specs
> 
> 200mm
> Dimensions (mm) 200x200x25mm
> Current (A) 0.33A ±10%
> Speed (RPM) 900 RPM ±10%
> Air Flow (CFM) 148.72 CFM ±10%
> Air Pressure (mmH2O) 1.26 mmH2O
> Noise (dB-A) 27.5 dB(A)


I hear ya, but when 12 out of 12 people who purchased this component on a sub forum made for "air-cooling" and none of them had a positive thing to say, there is no balancing it out







I can't start searching google and other forums to justify thinking it's ok.

they were more complaints about the fan dying or making noise after x amount of time, not much opinions of I didn't like the color or the noise

going to save up $50 so i can buy 2x 200mm and 1x 230mm for the front


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I hear ya, but when 12 out of 12 people who purchased this component on a sub forum made for "air-cooling" and none of them had a positive thing to say, there is no balancing it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't start searching google and other forums to justify thinking it's ok.
> 
> they were more complaints about the fan dying or making noise after x amount of time, not much opinions of I didn't like the color or the noise
> 
> going to save up $50 so i can buy 2x 200mm and 1x 230mm for the front


Have been thinking a while if a Noctua NF-A14 FLX would be a better front fan

I have one as a rear exhaust fan in my HAF X and i while it on max speed all the time

And it peforms better then the 200 and 230mm Bitfenix Spectre fans


----------



## Ice009

When are CoolerMaster going to release a successor to the HAF X?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> When are CoolerMaster going to release a successor to the HAF X?


It would be nice if they brought out something like the Xigmatech Elysium with about 6 inches greater depth and maybe 2 inches taller so you could fit a 50mm thick radiator in the top. Plus make the HDD cage "easily" removable.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> It would be nice if they brought out something like the Xigmatech Elysium with about 6 inches greater depth and maybe 2 inches taller so you could fit a 50mm thick radiator in the top. Plus make the HDD cage "easily" removable.


I have the original and bought it when it first came out. I would like to see an upgraded/newer version of the case. I've been waiting a while for them to at least announce one, but still, there is nothing.


----------



## DUpgrade

I debated the HAF X but then started looking at Corsair 800D which is also aging but their 900D looks amazing (and huge). I'm going from a HAF 912 that case can probably fit in it.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I debated the HAF X but then started looking at Corsair 800D which is also aging but their 900D looks amazing (and huge). I'm going from a HAF 912 that case can probably fit in it.


I came from a Haf 912 to the X and it was a nice size jump. I am not sure about the 900D but I have read several post about the 800D not bieng air cooling friendly. It is great if you are all water cooled but there isnt much air movement in the case, now as I dont have one to say for sure or not I am just going on things I have read.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I debated the HAF X but then started looking at Corsair 800D which is also aging but their 900D looks amazing (and huge). I'm going from a HAF 912 that case can probably fit in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I came from a Haf 912 to the X and it was a nice size jump. I am not sure about the 900D but I have read several post about the 800D not bieng air cooling friendly. It is great if you are all water cooled but there isnt much air movement in the case, now as I dont have one to say for sure or not I am just going on things I have read.
Click to expand...

No you're right the 800D has poor air cooling because it only draws air from the bottom of the case. 900D draws from both sides at the bottom and from the front too. I'm sure a HAF X could do what I want it to for now but later on if I build a 2p workstation water cooled it's just not going to have enough room for the rads. 900D has crazy room and space to grow.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am looking at the 900D as well because I need a bigger case


----------



## richie_2010

What type of red would the haf x look nice in gloss candy metallic
Waiting to hear back from the shop but think its going be bout £70-80 to have it done


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> What type of red would the haf x look nice in gloss candy metallic
> Waiting to hear back from the shop but think its going be bout £70-80 to have it done


Personally I'd go for a deeper, crimson type red, anything much brighter than that will just look overtly ostentatious and crazy.


----------



## richie_2010

http://fyldepowdercoat.com/index_htm_files/1843.jpg

Similar to this colour


----------



## Friction

Has anyone ever seen a non-window version of the HAF X or know of a side panel without a window that will fit the HAF X? I love the case, but the window dimensions are so wrong on it. I want a panel I can mod so that I can see the internals without showing the damn optical and hdd bays.


----------



## blue-cat

The HAF 932 panel fits if I'm not mistaken. It has a much better window and you can always extend it to include the mesh at the bottom too. Quite a few people in this thread have done so.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> The HAF 932 panel fits if I'm not mistaken. It has a much better window and you can always extend it to include the mesh at the bottom too. Quite a few people in this thread have done so.


I've been through the whole thread but haven't seen any. I'll have to take another look.
Thanks


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a non-window version of the HAF X or know of a side panel without a window that will fit the HAF X? I love the case, but the window dimensions are so wrong on it. I want a panel I can mod so that I can see the internals without showing the damn optical and hdd bays.


Like this?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?


That's not exactly the shape I would go for, but thanks for the pic. At least now all I have to do is find a HAF 932 panel that somebody wants to get rid of.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> That's not exactly the shape I would go for, but thanks for the pic. At least now all I have to do is find a HAF 932 panel that somebody wants to get rid of.


I bought this one from CoolerMaster Europe and sold my old HAF-X panel on Ebay for......£1.04


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Like this?


Very Nice


----------



## Krazee

Just installed the Bitfenix recon in my case, huge improvement. The top two fans were spinning somewhat. Now when I crank up the speed to 100% they are truely running properly


----------



## Cosworth

Hey guys It's been a while since my last post here, but i thought I'd update you guys and let you know that my cpu block is finally in and and happily pumping fluid without any leaks this time


----------



## richie_2010

Ive just removed my hdd rack and trying think where I could put my hdd
Can they be stood up??
There is some screw holes on the 5.25 bay that will hold it on one side but will have use zippies on the other

As for the powdercoating the shop hasnt got intouch

My other option is this


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done any case mods to this but just wanted to show you guys my Haf 922 case with blue fans.


same as mine


----------



## Boyd

Would like to be removed from this club since I upgraded to the Thor V2. Thanks


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Like this?


Where did you manage to find the side panel? I have been looking but I am unsuccesfull in finding one.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Where did you manage to find the side panel? I have been looking but I am unsuccesfull in finding one.


Here
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Where did you manage to find the side panel? I have been looking but I am unsuccesfull in finding one.


was from Coolermaster Europe but they are also listed on Coolermaster US I think. I believe they carry very limited stocks and I just got lucky, so if they don't have one you may need to email them to notify you when they have one.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Here
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/


It's a *damn* shame they don't ship outside the Americas.


----------



## yogurt228

Hello everyone! I have finally bought haf x nvidia edition. I really like it, but I want to make some changes. Would you be so kind to advise me fans with green on/off led, which would be good, effective, reliable by your experience. At the moment, I have several suggestions, firstly - to buy 230 and 200 bitfenix spectre pro, secondly - to buy some cm megaflows and replace leds. I will appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Here
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/


Thank you, they had one in stock and I now have one on its way! +1


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Hello everyone! I have finally bought haf x nvidia edition. I really like it, but I want to make some changes. Would you be so kind to advise me fans with green on/off led, which would be good, effective, reliable by your experience. At the moment, I have several suggestions, firstly - to buy 230 and 200 bitfenix spectre pro, secondly - to buy some cm megaflows and replace leds. I will appreciate your suggestions.


You may find that the BitFenix Spectre Pros don't fit your case well. There have been reports that when attempting to put the fans in an exhaust configuration the fan blades hit the case or side of the fan frame. Also that you may not be able to get the top plastic fascia back on without significant force

Changing out the LEDs on Megaflows is an option. But I have no experience in doing something like that so cannot tell you the best method.

What about simply adding some LED Lighting Strips to the inside of the case front plastic fascia on either side of the fan grilles? That would illuminate the fan area without having to replace the fans and mod them with new LEDs.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Hello everyone! I have finally bought haf x nvidia edition. I really like it, but I want to make some changes. Would you be so kind to advise me fans with green on/off led, which would be good, effective, reliable by your experience. At the moment, I have several suggestions, firstly - to buy 230 and 200 bitfenix spectre pro, secondly - to buy some cm megaflows and replace leds. I will appreciate your suggestions.


Nice, where did you manage to find the case?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You may find that the BitFenix Spectre Pros don't fit your case well. There have been reports that when attempting to put the fans in an exhaust configuration the fan blades hit the case or side of the fan frame. Also that you may not be able to get the top plastic fascia back on without significant force
> 
> Changing out the LEDs on Megaflows is an option. But I have no experience in doing something like that so cannot tell you the best method.
> 
> What about simply adding some LED Lighting Strips to the inside of the case front plastic fascia on either side of the fan grilles? That would illuminate the fan area without having to replace the fans and mod them with new LEDs.


Not true one bit. I have four BitFenix Spectre Pro fans in my case: two on top, one of the side and one up front. No clearance issues at all


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Not true one bit. I have four BitFenix Spectre Pro fans in my case: two on top, one of the side and one up front. No clearance issues at all


Then you are one of the lucky ones

I have 3x Spectre Pro 200mm fans and all of them cant fit the right way in the top and on the side panel


----------



## yogurt228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Nice, where did you manage to find the case?


Oh, it was quite difficult))) I have spent about 300$ to order it from another town through reseller and wait about 3 weeks. I was really lucky to find new hafx n.e., because it is out of stock everywhere i was searching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You may find that the BitFenix Spectre Pros don't fit your case well. There have been reports that when attempting to put the fans in an exhaust configuration the fan blades hit the case or side of the fan frame. Also that you may not be able to get the top plastic fascia back on without significant force
> 
> Changing out the LEDs on Megaflows is an option. But I have no experience in doing something like that so cannot tell you the best method.
> 
> What about simply adding some LED Lighting Strips to the inside of the case front plastic fascia on either side of the fan grilles? That would illuminate the fan area without having to replace the fans and mod them with new LEDs.


Yea, I've heard about it too, but I also saw some videos on youtube where people use bitfenix without problems as they say. If megaflow is like front standard fan, I will buy it in the last way... it seems to me that it is not very efficient.... Speaking about led strips, i'm sorry i don't understand correctly what you offer to do. As I suppose you suggest to light fan from inside of the case using led strips? It's very interesting because I was planing with led strips just to light inside space of the case and top/front panels))))))


----------



## yogurt228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then you are one of the lucky ones
> 
> I have 3x Spectre Pro 200mm fans and all of them cant fit the right way in the top and on the side panel


Maybe it depends on version of the case... when it was manufactured...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Not true one bit. I have four BitFenix Spectre Pro fans in my case: two on top, one of the side and one up front. No clearance issues at all


Please note. I did say: "You may find..." It was not a 100% assured comment. There have been people on both sides of the coin on this subject.


----------



## Paradigm84

I am also one of the ones who didn't have any trouble getting the fans to fit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I am also one of the ones who didn't have any trouble getting the fans to fit.


I bought normal spectre fans to try out they do the same as the spectre pro fans

But funny enough the old Megaflow fans did not have that problem

So is it the HAF X that is the problem?


----------



## Juicypoot17

Has anyone had any luck switching fan positions around on the HAF-X to lower GPU temps? My card gets hotter than is good for it. I bought the HAF-X to alleviate the high temps, but it didn't work as well as I'd hoped.

I was thinking of switching the door fan to an exhaust, hoping the front 230 will bring it in and the door will push it out. Also on this idea, I was thinking of switching the rear fan to an intake and leaving the 2 200s on top as exhausts.

Any thoughts or success?

Thanks


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I bought normal spectre fans to try out they do the same as the spectre pro fans
> 
> But funny enough the old Megaflow fans did not have that problem
> 
> So is it the HAF X that is the problem?


Best I can figure is that CM had a manufactering issue in where there were a few issues where the motherboard tray was seeming to not be aligned properly and there were issues with motherboard and PCI slot installations. Almost as if he case was kind of twisted. I'm not surprised to see issues with fan installation on these cases from time to time either.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Best I can figure is that CM had a manufactering issue in where there were a few issues where the motherboard tray was seeming to not be aligned properly and there were issues with motherboard and PCI slot installations. Almost as if he case was kind of twisted. I'm not surprised to see issues with fan installation on these cases from time to time either.


To tell the truth i am sick of 200mm fans they all sucks and there is nothing but problems

What i want to do i make a metal adaptor plate so i can have 3x 140mm fans up there and not crappy 200mm fans


----------



## yogurt228

Where did you find this adapter? Or maybe you made it by yourself? in case why only 3 fans not 4?))))))


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Where did you find this adapter? Or maybe you made it by yourself? in case why only 3 fans not 4?))))))


No i said i wanted to make an adapter not that i found one


----------



## yogurt228

ok, I understand. I think it's interesting idea and efficiency of 3 or 4x140 will be great against 1x200mm


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> ok, I understand. I think it's interesting idea and efficiency of 3 or 4x140 will be great against 1x200mm


You can buy a single 200mm to 140/120mm adaptor
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=172&products_id=33951

Only problem is its too tall there is not room for this adaptor and a fan under the roof of the HAF X


----------



## yogurt228

Adapter like this I think I can make by myself...and problems with little space can be solved. But as for me view of led 200 fan is very nice as against 4x140.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Adapter like this I think I can make by myself...and problems with little space can be solved. But as for me view of led 200 fan is very nice as against 4x140.


I want 4x Noctua NF-A14 FLX fans in the top

But to tell the truth i suck at metal work so i would be willing to pay someone to make me a custom adaptor


----------



## _REAPER_

you can buy adapters you just need to look for them


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

has anyone removed the hdd bay from the haf-x and experienced problem with front flexing forward and not providing a perfect seal on the side panels + front?

can take some pics soon, but curious if anyones done this and had the problem / fixed it


----------



## yogurt228

The hdd bay is fixed by rivets as I can see and understand. I think the only way it can be removed - you should drill this fastenings or apply your force...
Theoretically if you remove this bay, you will disturb entirety of case skeleton and so there is nothing strange in this flexibility.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> The hdd bay is fixed by rivets as I can see and understand. I think the only way it can be removed - you should drill this fastenings or apply your force


no, i've removed the complete hdd bay already. did it with a hammer and flat heat screw driver, which tips the top of the rivet instead of drilling the case
this is what causes it to flex, lets air leak through the side of the front panel and the 5.25bays is flexing forward a bit since i have a monsta 120x80mm rad with water sitting on it

i am thinking i need a support under the bay pushing it up or something to pull the bays to the back of the case


----------



## yogurt228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i am thinking i need a support under the bay pushing it up or something to pull the bays to the back of the case


I think, that you think in the right direction. If I were you, I would restore skeleton of case using inverse method.
I mean you should take something there to push instead of the bay. Maybe part of that bay or hand-made chock


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> has anyone removed the hdd bay from the haf-x and experienced problem with front flexing forward and not providing a perfect seal on the side panels + front?
> 
> can take some pics soon, but curious if anyones done this and had the problem / fixed it


I have removed the HDD bay and not experienced any problem nor can I see how anyone could. The HAF-X case is a steel box with the ODD bays in another steel box transmitting its weight vertically. To remove it I drilled the bottom rivets out and used a hacksaw blade to remove the heads of the top rivets. Then I unscrewed the centre stiffening rod and that allowed me to jiggle the thing around to get it out.Its now a decoration on top of my bookcase.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> no, i've removed the complete hdd bay already. did it with a hammer and flat heat screw driver, which tips the top of the rivet instead of drilling the case
> this is what causes it to flex, lets air leak through the side of the front panel and the 5.25bays is flexing forward a bit since i have a monsta 120x80mm rad with water sitting on it
> 
> i am thinking i need a support under the bay pushing it up or something to pull the bays to the back of the case


I cut out my HD bays but replaced it with this


----------



## PinzaC55

Delete. Confused.


----------



## yogurt228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I cut out my HD bays but replaced it with this


Nice job!
ps just see your DRKNIGHT V2 amazing rig


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Nice job!
> ps just see your DRKNIGHT V2 amazing rig


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Nice job!
> ps just see your DRKNIGHT V2 amazing rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

well it looks nice clean and slick







so i take from that u have only SSD right no HD :S i wish i can do like u but i have 4 HD's and 1 more coming soon ofc SSD for the os







total 8TB almost full


----------



## _REAPER_

You would be surprised at what you could mount on the back of the HD cage as well as that I mounted on the back of the metal brace I made. You can put 4HD there you just have to mount them with double sided tape. it is not hard I will see if I can find some pics of the back of mine.


----------



## selk22

Well I recently inherited a Haf932 from a friend which is great because its the case I was planning to buy anyway, the downside of this is that it was older and still had aluminum insides and backing! So I decided to change this, here is the worklog of me painting the Haf932, I also plan to add more custom painting to the outside and other small mods. Check it out at the link below, thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390730/painting-the-non-black-edition-haf932-to-black#post_19956222


----------



## yogurt228

Please show me somehow you hid or where are your hard drives.. in picture or scheme plsss. It blows my mind
ps first thought was that u use a tiny external ssd lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Please show me somehow you hid or where are your hard drives.. in picture or scheme plsss. It blows my mind
> ps first thought was that u use a tiny external ssd lol


My Brother will have me some pics this evening but you can mount them on the back side by side no issues


----------



## yogurt228

*_REAPER_*, ok I will wait for your pics))))
On first photos I saw that you had installed bitfenix spectre pro 230 mm on front of the case. Did you install spectres to top panel? Have you had any problems with them installation or exploitation?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> *_REAPER_*, ok I will wait for your pics))))
> On first photos I saw that you had installed bitfenix spectre pro 230 mm on front of the case. Did you install spectres to top panel? Have you had any problems with them installation or exploitation?


I have no issues with the one I have in the front but I am working on a mod now to put a 360 rad in the front so I removed it. The plan is to do 2 360 Rads in the HAF X, and if that does not work then get a 900D


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have removed the HDD bay and not experienced any problem nor can I see how anyone could. The HAF-X case is a steel box with the ODD bays in another steel box transmitting its weight vertically. To remove it I drilled the bottom rivets out and used a hacksaw blade to remove the heads of the top rivets. Then I unscrewed the centre stiffening rod and that allowed me to jiggle the thing around to get it out.Its now a decoration on top of my bookcase.


i do have a 120mm x 80mm radiator full of water sitting in the bottom of that bay









also if you push the corners of your case, im sure it will flex.
not like i can warranty this case anyway


----------



## richie_2010

I took my drive bays out and no movement.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> *_REAPER_*, ok I will wait for your pics))))
> On first photos I saw that you had installed bitfenix spectre pro 230 mm on front of the case. Did you install spectres to top panel? Have you had any problems with them installation or exploitation?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues with the one I have in the front but I am working on a mod now to put a 360 rad in the front so I removed it. The plan is to do 2 360 Rads in the HAF X, and if that does not work then get a 900D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

sry
i didn't get it where are the Hardisks !?


----------



## Koniakki

Finally after years of wanting, another HAF X Blue Edition owner here... Its good to be here.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i do have a 120mm x 80mm radiator full of water sitting in the bottom of that bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also if you push the corners of your case, im sure it will flex.
> not like i can warranty this case anyway


Your rad; 120 x 120 x 80 = maximum theoretical capacity 1152 cubic mm of water.
My rad; 200 x 200 x 34 = maximum theoretical capacity 1360 cubic mm of water.
More weight in my rig, no flexing that I can see?


----------



## Krazee

I donno what to do!! The Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition Twin Pack Fan are on sale on Newegg for 23.99. To get or not to get for my cpu cooler!! I have no clue what to do!!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I donno what to do!! The Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition Twin Pack Fan are on sale on Newegg for 23.99. To get or not to get for my cpu cooler!! I have no clue what to do!!


I cannot find this sale







I am blind!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I took my drive bays out and no movement.


if you take both opposite corners of your haf-x and push/press them, it will flex guaranteed

why? because the drivebays was the mechanism used as support under the 5.25 bays to keep it from flexing.

yours will not flex, mine with a 5lb radiator will cause it to flex forward a tad bit (enough to notice gaps on the side panels


----------



## pcgamers

Guys, I've modified a little bit my mass effect 3 themed HAF-X, any recommendation or comments about the built? thanks


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Your rad; 120 x 120 x 80 = maximum theoretical capacity 1152 cubic mm of water.
> My rad; 200 x 200 x 34 = maximum theoretical capacity 1360 cubic mm of water.
> More weight in my rig, no flexing that I can see?


your rad isnt sitting in a bay with no support my friend
how would you even bring up measurements and weight when your radiator is sitting at the bottom of the case :-D hang that thing up in the 5.25 bays and see if itmoves a bit


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> Guys, I've modified a little bit my mass effect 3 themed HAF-X, any recommendation or comments about the built? thanks


This is looking great! love the Red/White color scheme!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> Guys, I've modified a little bit my mass effect 3 themed HAF-X, any recommendation or comments about the built? thanks


amazing work







:thumb:


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> your rad isnt sitting in a bay with no support my friend
> how would you even bring up measurements and weight when your radiator is sitting at the bottom of the case :-D hang that thing up in the 5.25 bays and see if itmoves a bit


But the original point , as far as I remember it, was that removing the HDD cage led to flexing. In my case it doesnt. Can you post a photo of your rig so we can make constructive suggestions?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> But the original point , as far as I remember it, was that removing the HDD cage led to flexing. In my case it doesnt. Can you post a photo of your rig so we can make constructive suggestions?


i guess i forgot to make the part of the original point was that i have a rad in the 5.25 bay








ill have some pics soon


----------



## richie_2010

Are you saying if you push down there is movement but if you dont there isnt?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I donno what to do!! The Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition Twin Pack Fan are on sale on Newegg for 23.99. To get or not to get for my cpu cooler!! I have no clue what to do!!


Go for it! They are a great fan and they look cool with the 3 different colored rings you can choose from.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Are you saying if you push down there is movement but if you dont there isnt?


sorry but i don't really understand what you are trying to say


----------



## yogurt228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> Guys, I've modified a little bit my mass effect 3 themed HAF-X, any recommendation or comments about the built? thanks


Amazing work!!! As I am a fan of mass effect I will advise you to add in case symbol of ME universe - replica of Normandy SR2 from the last game:thumb:


----------



## Crunkles

Quick question for HAF 932 owners:

Will the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme fit easily in the case?

I will also be watercooling the CPU, an Intel i7 3930K, with a XSPC EX360 Triple 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator (internally if space allows) and an XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper.

With that rad, do you think it'll still fit?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quick question for HAF 932 owners:
> 
> Will the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme fit easily in the case?
> 
> I will also be watercooling the CPU, an Intel i7 3930K, with a XSPC EX360 Triple 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator (internally if space allows) and an XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper.
> 
> With that rad, do you think it'll still fit?


Yep, the HAF-932 fits E-ATX boards.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quick question for HAF 932 owners:
> 
> Will the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme fit easily in the case?
> 
> I will also be watercooling the CPU, an Intel i7 3930K, with a XSPC EX360 Triple 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator (internally if space allows) and an XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper.
> 
> With that rad, do you think it'll still fit?


In a HAF 932 you can go with a larger RAD 60mm with push.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> Guys, I've modified a little bit my mass effect 3 themed HAF-X, any recommendation or comments about the built? thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


get this in the system








u can find it cheaper with less colors also less length to put it in the case, very good LED i have it around my desk/bed , bad camera doesn't give the picture justice

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QGBV7E/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> In a HAF 932 you can go with a larger RAD 60mm with push.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yep, the HAF-932 fits E-ATX boards.


Thanks guys.


----------



## pcgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> get this in the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can find it cheaper with less colors also less length to put it in the case, very good LED i have it around my desk/bed , bad camera doesn't give the picture justice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QGBV7E/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks but maybe I skip the LED because I'm working at home and I do writing and drawing most of the time so I just need a normal fluorescent lamp. btw you're right, I was using bad camera too, in real time the rig looks much better than in the pics...no $$ to grab a DSLR








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Amazing work!!! As I am a fan of mass effect I will advise you to add in case symbol of ME universe - replica of Normandy SR2 from the last game:thumb:


yeah that would be great, but in my country it's very hard to get a replica from PC games title, maybe I'll try to look around later..hope it will not cost me dearly. Thanks for the suggestion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> amazing work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks mate..this is just a cheap mod


----------



## Koniakki

Just submitted the application.

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## TheJ0K3R

Question. Paint or Cut case for a mod??

I'm going to start Modding(or paint) my HAF 912+ side panel((which side should i do it on) and the Top panel(where the USB and Audio ports are) and MAYBE the Front panel(with all the mesh and such) and i wanted to do a dragon(or something just plain awesome) design with a red LED background whihc i can do myself mostly..(gonna use a LED light strip for this if i can).

The reason i'm posting this though is because i need help picking a decent Design to put on the side, also which LED light brand should i use(preferable not expensive) Hopefully there is a good looking design that is not complicated.

I'm new to modding to...well hardware so i just need a few pointed on how to move along with each of these steps.


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just submitted the application.
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/


That is a very nice looking build.


----------



## Noufel

my poor 912 sorry for replacing you by a HAF X it wasn't my fault i was this sh****y h100i who didn't fit









THE HAF 912 IS DEAD ....LONG LIVE THE HAF X


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> my poor 912 sorry for replacing you by a HAF X it wasn't my fault i was this sh****y h100i who didn't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HAF 912 IS DEAD ....LONG LIVE THE HAF X


Yeah that's why I got the H80i instead because the H100i doesn't fit the HAF 912 very well. Funny thing is though I'm looking at upgrading to a bigger case anyways making the whole argument moot.


----------



## Miubhi

Finally finished my build and happy with it, for now lol... So guess time to build a new 900D








this LCS can still push 3.1lpm


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quick question for HAF 932 owners:
> 
> Will the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme fit easily in the case?
> 
> I will also be watercooling the CPU, an Intel i7 3930K, with a XSPC EX360 Triple 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator (internally if space allows) and an XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper.
> 
> With that rad, do you think it'll still fit?
> 
> 
> 
> In a HAF 932 you can go with a larger RAD 60mm with push.
Click to expand...

In a 932, you can fit a 360mm 68mm thick rad with two 25mm (standard size) in push/pull, without modification, see Forge in my sig. It's designed for a psu to fit there after all.

Just a 60mm with push leaves over an inch from the board.


----------



## fastpcman12

Can someone help me with haf x cable identification? What is the black and red cable going to? I don't see where to connnect it for power.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> Can someone help me with haf x cable identification? What is the black and red cable going to? I don't see where to connnect it for power.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If I'm not mistaken that is the front 230mm fan LED switch cable, there should be a cable coming from the fan that connects to it.


----------



## fastpcman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that is the front 230mm fan LED switch cable, there should be a cable coming from the fan that connects to it.


Thank you! the cable from the fan was hidden below. got it connectred.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











this is what i was mentioning before, after taking out my drive bay, the top and bottom of the side panel are flush with the front of the case, however the middle buldges out a bit and does not close 100% (can even feel air seeping through from the fans)

now if i push the middle of the front panel where the 5.25 bay is, i can see the side panels being flush with the case

my only idea was to get some form of steel rod, or support beam directly under the 5.25 to push up against the weight of the 120x80mm rad in there and allow the panel to close properly

thing looks ugly in the day, but glows at night


----------



## yogurt228

Very cool. How did you made that wires lights in the dark? special sleeve?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Very cool. How did you made that wires lights in the dark? special sleeve?


That's UV tube and sleeving that glows under a black light or ultraviolet light.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogurt228*
> 
> Very cool. How did you made that wires lights in the dark? special sleeve?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> That's UV tube and sleeving that glows under a black light or ultraviolet light.


yes, primochill "limited" atomic green uv tubing
neon green paracord from an amazon seller
UV light makes it nice and bright!

i really need to fix this flexing of my case, i get very OCD with things







, trying to find some sort of stand i could use without making it look like i put a huge 2x4 wood under the 5.25 bays

*if you guys are looking for replacement fans for your HAF case either 230mm or 200mm , please check out my classified! got a great deal going on*


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*
> 
> Finally finished my build and happy with it, for now lol... So guess time to build a new 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this LCS can still push 3.1lpm


Wow that's sweet


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*


In my opinion, you need to give that another coat or 2.


----------



## Miubhi

The white? its a metallic pearl white. looks great under good lighting. just hard to see in the pictures. But saying it need more coats might make find a new reason to take it apart again and give it some more love


----------



## Friction

The reason I say that, is because I can see the original case black coming through. Or is that just part of the metallic paint?


----------



## saipan

I have a non modded HAFX and was planning on getting a water cooler for the cpu. not sure which model or brand ( CM seidon, Corsair , Cm eisberg) Not even sure if i'll for single 120 or the bigger 240 rads.

where do you usually install the rads in the haf x? the single 120 at the back and the dual 120s on top? I still have all my Hd cases so I wont be going at the front.

any input on which brand to get?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> I have a non modded HAFX and was planning on getting a water cooler for the cpu. not sure which model or brand ( CM seidon, Corsair , Cm eisberg) Not even sure if i'll for single 120 or the bigger 240 rads.
> 
> where do you usually install the rads in the haf x? the single 120 at the back and the dual 120s on top? I still have all my Hd cases so I wont be going at the front.
> 
> any input on which brand to get?


From what I've seen on YouTube reviews, all of these all-in-one cooling units perform pretty much the same, so it really comes down to what you like the look of, and personally I like the Corsair 2nd generation ones the best. I have a Corsair H100i in my system in push/pull which is placed in the top where the default 230mm fan is.


----------



## saipan

thanks, can u resue that 230mm fan for anything?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> thanks, can u resue that 230mm fan for anything?


Personally I haven't found a need for it, but I have seen some people keep it as the top fan with the rad and 2 fans underneath it. I'm not sure what the difference in temps would be using the 230mm instead of 2 120's, but I'd imagine the 2 120's would be better for performance.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> From what I've seen on YouTube reviews, all of these all-in-one cooling units perform pretty much the same, so it really comes down to what you like the look of, and personally I like the Corsair 2nd generation ones the best. I have a Corsair H100i in my system in push/pull which is placed in the top where the default 230mm fan is.


the top are 200mm fans the front is 230mm


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> the top are 200mm fans the front is 230mm


Yeah, my bad.


----------



## Friction

Has anyone removed the 230mm fan from the front and added 2 120's in there? I'm interested to see if there is enough chassis to install them onto.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Has anyone removed the 230mm fan from the front and added 2 120's in there? I'm interested to see if there is enough chassis to install them onto.


You cant fit 2x120mm fans in there without some moding


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant fit 2x120mm fans in there without some moding


I'm willing to do some modding. I would like to see if anyone else has done it so I can get an idea of what part of the case needs removing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> I'm willing to do some modding. I would like to see if anyone else has done it so I can get an idea of what part of the case needs removing.


The HDD cage and the two 5 inch bays above would have to be removed

After that i bet you could fit 2 or 3 120/140mm fans in the front


----------



## Friction

Here's a couple of glamor shots of my freshly painted Corsair AF140 in my HAF-X. I think it looks so much better in white with the matching white ring than when it was black. I think I will definitely paint the 2 top SP120's the same.


----------



## runfromlegion

Maybe a little late, but here's mine...


----------



## Krazee

Really nice, inside pic please!


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea Looks good man


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runfromlegion*
> 
> Maybe a little late, but here's mine...


That is a nice build like the color combo need more pics of the inside


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runfromlegion*
> 
> Maybe a little late, but here's mine...


Dude gg pc







i have haf x thinking to do same as u but instead of blue i will use red yes am following the most common theme Red black Rog etc..


----------



## Koniakki

Guys does anyone know if we can install a 240 rad(h100/h100i), vertically obviously, in the front of the HAF X? Where the 5in bays are?

I havent measured if its possible tho. WIll do later.

*P.S:* In the front I mean behind the bay covers. Just making sure everyone understand what I mean.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runfromlegion*
> 
> Maybe a little late, but here's mine...


looks sweet, what did you do to paint it?

someone help me with my flexing issue!


----------



## runfromlegion

Thanks guys, glad you like it. I'm at work still, but I can take some more pictures tonight or tomorrow.

As for painting it...Krylon Fusion for Plastic - Patriotic Blue, Frog Tape multi-surface, utility knife, masking paper, a strait edge and three light coats. I cut little pieces of tape right off the roll to cover all the notches. Time consuming, but came out really nice.


----------



## runfromlegion

Here's some more pics...

View thru the window


Up a little closer


SLI 670s with Heatkiller Blocks and Backplates


i7 975 XE with Koolance CPU 380i


----------



## phantasml

My last shot before dismantling everything and changing my case after a good few years


----------



## ekymetal

Thats a sweet build mate
Blue theme looks wicked


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys does anyone know if we can install a 240 rad(h100/h100i), vertically obviously, in the front of the HAF X? Where the 5in bays are?
> 
> I havent measured if its possible tho. WIll do later.
> 
> *P.S:* In the front I mean behind the bay covers. Just making sure everyone understand what I mean.


u can go for this

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8c/8c754fcf_DSC08000.jpeg


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> u can go for this
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8c/8c754fcf_DSC08000.jpeg


Nice place. But I have 3 HDD's in the cages(4TB/3TB/2TB) behind that place running hot while the front fan is pushing the air through them.

So I think the air of 3 HDD's with around 35'C each passing through the Rad its not a good thing..









I guess is something I will have to measure and try for my self.

Guys if I manage to install it in the front drive bays, which solution from the below sketch will work best? Thanks.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> u can go for this
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8c/8c754fcf_DSC08000.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice place. But I have 3 HDD's in the cages(4TB/3TB/2TB) behind that place running hot while the front fan is pushing the air through them.
> 
> So I think the air of 3 HDD's with around 35'C each passing through the Rad its not a good thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess is something I will have to measure and try for my self.
> 
> Guys if I manage to install it in the front drive bays, which solution from the below sketch will work best? Thanks.
Click to expand...

lol i thought am the only 1 with many Hardisks (3TB/500GB/2TB/2TB)+SSD 120GB

Use 1 or 4
it Depends on the Ambient temp for the room if it is good then get air from outside to cool the Radiator better this way u use cold air for rad #4 , but why u don't mount it on top ?
u have another 1 mounted there? if u do already have 1, then follow the pic that i did post and make the Front fan pull air out of the case and make the Radiator push air to the Hardisks might work







?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Nice place. But I have 3 HDD's in the cages(4TB/3TB/2TB) behind that place running hot while the front fan is pushing the air through them.
> 
> So I think the air of 3 HDD's with around 35'C each passing through the Rad its not a good thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess is something I will have to measure and try for my self.
> 
> Guys if I manage to install it in the front drive bays, which solution from the below sketch will work best? Thanks.


Why not install 2 hdds in the hot swap bays then get an adaptor to put the 3rd drive in a 5.25 bay and put a Phobya Xtreme 200 in place of the HDD cage?


----------



## saipan

is it safe to say any all in one cpu water cooler ( cm seidion, corsair hydro, antec kueler, cm eisberg ) will all fit in the haf x with no problems, single and dble rad set ups?


----------



## Essenbe

I'm inclined to say yes. I have put an H100 in my HAF X, but never tried the singles. But, from looking at it, I can't see any reason it wouldn't fit.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> is it safe to say any all in one cpu water cooler ( cm seidion, corsair hydro, antec kueler, cm eisberg ) will all fit in the haf x with no problems, single and dble rad set ups?


I would say that's a pretty safe bet. I have an RX360mm (double thick) and an EX120 in mine and it fit easy without modding.


----------



## saipan

thanks for the info, in the market for one, doing my research.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> lol i thought am the only 1 with many Hardisks (3TB/500GB/2TB/2TB)+SSD 120GB
> 
> Use 1 or 4
> it Depends on the Ambient temp for the room if it is good then get air from outside to cool the Radiator better this way u use cold air for rad #4 , but why u don't mount it on top ?
> u have another 1 mounted there? if u do already have 1, then follow the pic that i did post and make the Front fan pull air out of the case and make the Radiator push air to the Hardisks might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I was gonna buy another 4TB but I decided not to, since I have another 2TB total left out of the 9.5TB I have. Back on topic and to answer your question, my H100i sits below the top 2 Megaflow's as of now.

The reason why I was interested to move it in the Drive Bays was purely for better temps/liquid temps etc It might not even make much of a difference really. I was just thinking about it. I might do it soon and check the temps before and after.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Why not install 2 hdds in the hot swap bays then get an adaptor to put the 3rd drive in a 5.25 bay and put a Phobya Xtreme 200 in place of the HDD cage?


That's not a bad idea. Not bad at all.. I don't see where Phobya Xtreme 200 fits tho. I don't have WC. I'm talking about H100i 240 rad.









Also I forgot to mention the Swap Bays are also populated by another 2 HDD's 500GB and 320GB. lol.








But they are temporary there. So the 2 small HDD's will go to my back-up Rig soon.

So I will be left with my usual HDD's which are 2/3/4TB's+128GB M4.

BUT my main concern is that I'm a bit afraid to install my 2 main HDD's at the Swap Bays. It doesn't feel as safe. I prefer straight to motherboard connection.

I fear of possible corruption because of the HDD-->SWAP BAY SATA-->MOBO set-up under heavy continues load. I could be wrong tho on the "unsafe" Swap bays connection.


----------



## THC Butterz

As this 3 day weekend winds down, I must through up a post to say My entire weekend has been dedicated to my 932, Broke it completely down and painted it solid white, leaving the plastics black of course, And modding in a new window for my side panel, still got some touch up to do but its coming together rather nicely, Im also considering a logo, either the haf logo or something custom to replace it... i dunno... anyways heres some pics

Saturday:
http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0011-2_zpsa30fb9e5.jpg.html

today:
http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0012-3_zps753e01c2.jpg.html


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> As this 3 day weekend winds down, I must through up a post to say My entire weekend has been dedicated to my 932, Broke it completely down and painted it solid white, leaving the plastics black of course, And modding in a new window for my side panel, still got some touch up to do but its coming together rather nicely, Im also considering a logo, either the haf logo or something custom to replace it... i dunno... anyways heres some pics
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0011-2_zpsa30fb9e5.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0012-3_zps753e01c2.jpg.html


Ooh, that looks really nice. Kinda inspires me to paint at least the mesh on the front of my 932 red.


----------



## fido

if u didn't Buy h100i yet i advice going on with H110 and mount it on top with 4 Fans corsair Sp120 performance for push pull that will give u better temps no need to think of changing the mounting place the top are it is perfect for 280mm will perform better then 240mm h100


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> if u didn't Buy h100i yet i advice going on with H110 and mount it on top with 4 Fans corsair Sp120 performance for push pull that will give u better temps no need to think of changing the mounting place the top are it is perfect for 280mm will perform better then 240mm h100


You cant mount SP120 fans on a H110


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant mount SP120 fans on a H110


Well, you can if you use a shroud and converter but these can cost as much as 50 bucks!


----------



## Knight091

My Haf 932 so far. I just finished installing the water cooling.

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/1-42_zpsfe05c682.jpg.html

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/3-12_zps8891127d.jpg.html

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/2-23_zps70201971.jpg.html


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> lol i thought am the only 1 with many Hardisks (3TB/500GB/2TB/2TB)+SSD 120GB
> 
> Use 1 or 4
> it Depends on the Ambient temp for the room if it is good then get air from outside to cool the Radiator better this way u use cold air for rad #4 , but why u don't mount it on top ?
> u have another 1 mounted there? if u do already have 1, then follow the pic that i did post and make the Front fan pull air out of the case and make the Radiator push air to the Hardisks might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna buy another 4TB but I decided not to, since I have another 2TB total left out of the 9.5TB I have. Back on topic and to answer your question, my H100i sits below the top 2 Megaflow's as of now.
> 
> The reason why I was interested to move it in the Drive Bays was purely for better temps/liquid temps etc It might not even make much of a difference really. I was just thinking about it. I might do it soon and check the temps before and after.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Why not install 2 hdds in the hot swap bays then get an adaptor to put the 3rd drive in a 5.25 bay and put a Phobya Xtreme 200 in place of the HDD cage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a bad idea. Not bad at all.. I don't see where Phobya Xtreme 200 fits tho. I don't have WC. I'm talking about H100i 240 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to mention the Swap Bays are also populated by another 2 HDD's 500GB and 320GB. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are temporary there. So the 2 small HDD's will go to my back-up Rig soon.
> 
> So I will be left with my usual HDD's which are 2/3/4TB's+128GB M4.
> 
> *BUT my main concern is that I'm a bit afraid to install my 2 main HDD's at the Swap Bays. It doesn't feel as safe. I prefer straight to motherboard connection.
> 
> I fear of possible corruption because of the HDD-->SWAP BAY SATA-->MOBO set-up under heavy continues load. I could be wrong tho on the "unsafe" Swap bays connection.*
Click to expand...

There is actually no such thing as a SATA "Hot Swap" bay. Only passthrough.

See, SATA is, and always has been, 100% Hot Swap capable all on it's own.

This is what a "Hot swap bay" PCB looks like:


The difference is the HAF-X and HAF-XM PCBs use a single molex instead of dual SATA power connectors, so any extra lines/chips on the PCB is power management. Same as any other Molex -> SATA adapter.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> lol i thought am the only 1 with many Hardisks (3TB/500GB/2TB/2TB)+SSD 120GB
> 
> Use 1 or 4
> it Depends on the Ambient temp for the room if it is good then get air from outside to cool the Radiator better this way u use cold air for rad #4 , but why u don't mount it on top ?
> u have another 1 mounted there? if u do already have 1, then follow the pic that i did post and make the Front fan pull air out of the case and make the Radiator push air to the Hardisks might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna buy another 4TB but I decided not to, since I have another 2TB total left out of the 9.5TB I have. Back on topic and to answer your question, my H100i sits below the top 2 Megaflow's as of now.
> 
> The reason why I was interested to move it in the Drive Bays was purely for better temps/liquid temps etc It might not even make much of a difference really. I was just thinking about it. I might do it soon and check the temps before and after.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Why not install 2 hdds in the hot swap bays then get an adaptor to put the 3rd drive in a 5.25 bay and put a Phobya Xtreme 200 in place of the HDD cage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a bad idea. Not bad at all.. I don't see where Phobya Xtreme 200 fits tho. I don't have WC. I'm talking about H100i 240 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to mention the Swap Bays are also populated by another 2 HDD's 500GB and 320GB. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are temporary there. So the 2 small HDD's will go to my back-up Rig soon.
> 
> So I will be left with my usual HDD's which are 2/3/4TB's+128GB M4.
> 
> *BUT my main concern is that I'm a bit afraid to install my 2 main HDD's at the Swap Bays. It doesn't feel as safe. I prefer straight to motherboard connection.
> 
> I fear of possible corruption because of the HDD-->SWAP BAY SATA-->MOBO set-up under heavy continues load. I could be wrong tho on the "unsafe" Swap bays connection.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is actually no such thing as a SATA "Hot Swap" bay. Only passthrough.
> 
> See, SATA is, and always has been, 100% Hot Swap capable all on it's own.
> 
> This is what a "Hot swap bay" PCB looks like:
> 
> 
> The difference is the HAF-X and HAF-XM PCBs use a single molex instead of dual SATA power connectors, so any extra lines/chips on the PCB is power management. Same as any other Molex -> SATA adapter.
Click to expand...

I did use all the locations for the hardisk a in my haf x and now using the hot swap bay but am scared coz I don't want to let that pcb screw my Hardisk if there is a guy who is using it for long time so I can say it can be used as permanent Hardisk mount


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> lol i thought am the only 1 with many Hardisks (3TB/500GB/2TB/2TB)+SSD 120GB
> 
> Use 1 or 4
> it Depends on the Ambient temp for the room if it is good then get air from outside to cool the Radiator better this way u use cold air for rad #4 , but why u don't mount it on top ?
> u have another 1 mounted there? if u do already have 1, then follow the pic that i did post and make the Front fan pull air out of the case and make the Radiator push air to the Hardisks might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna buy another 4TB but I decided not to, since I have another 2TB total left out of the 9.5TB I have. Back on topic and to answer your question, my H100i sits below the top 2 Megaflow's as of now.
> 
> The reason why I was interested to move it in the Drive Bays was purely for better temps/liquid temps etc It might not even make much of a difference really. I was just thinking about it. I might do it soon and check the temps before and after.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Why not install 2 hdds in the hot swap bays then get an adaptor to put the 3rd drive in a 5.25 bay and put a Phobya Xtreme 200 in place of the HDD cage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a bad idea. Not bad at all.. I don't see where Phobya Xtreme 200 fits tho. I don't have WC. I'm talking about H100i 240 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to mention the Swap Bays are also populated by another 2 HDD's 500GB and 320GB. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are temporary there. So the 2 small HDD's will go to my back-up Rig soon.
> 
> So I will be left with my usual HDD's which are 2/3/4TB's+128GB M4.
> 
> *BUT my main concern is that I'm a bit afraid to install my 2 main HDD's at the Swap Bays. It doesn't feel as safe. I prefer straight to motherboard connection.
> 
> I fear of possible corruption because of the HDD-->SWAP BAY SATA-->MOBO set-up under heavy continues load. I could be wrong tho on the "unsafe" Swap bays connection.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is actually no such thing as a SATA "Hot Swap" bay. Only passthrough.
> 
> See, SATA is, and always has been, 100% Hot Swap capable all on it's own.
> 
> This is what a "Hot swap bay" PCB looks like:
> 
> The difference is the HAF-X and HAF-XM PCBs use a single molex instead of dual SATA power connectors, so any extra lines/chips on the PCB is power management. Same as any other Molex -> SATA adapter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did use all the locations for the hardisk a in my haf x and now using the hot swap bay but am scared coz I don't want to let that pcb screw my Hardisk if there is a guy who is using it for long time so I can say it can be used as permanent Hardisk mount
Click to expand...

I've been using the bays in my HAF-XM for a while now, no issues.

Like I said, the PCB is just passthrough. It is the solid-board equivalent of an extension cable. Nothing more.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight091*
> 
> My Haf 932 so far. I just finished installing the water cooling.
> 
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/1-42_zpsfe05c682.jpg.html
> 
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/3-12_zps8891127d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/2-23_zps70201971.jpg.html


Nice build


----------



## delusion87

I was thinking to add another 140mm intake fan just above the front instake on HAF922 (that would be a totall of 4 intakes and 2 exhausts). Would this cause bad airflow in case? Has anyone added another fan in front?
Any ideas?
Exhaust fans are CM Megaflow 200m top and rear Corsair AF High Performance air series. (120mm)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> I was thinking to add another 140mm intake fan just above the front instake on HAF922 (that would be a totall of 4 intakes and 2 exhausts). Would this cause bad airflow in case? Has anyone added another fan in front?
> Any ideas?
> Exhaust fans are CM Megaflow 200m top and rear Corsair AF High Performance air series. (120mm)


Only other 200mm fan that is better then the Cooler Master Megaflow is the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans

That is if you dont mind the noise


----------



## delusion87

I should have explained it better as i'm already using Front default Megaflow fan. I was just wondering what the airflow would be like adding a 140mm fan above Front 200mm Megaflow fan.


----------



## STW1911

I have a 922 HAF, and the cooling in my rig is prettty good. I fold with it almost 24/7 on CPU and GPU. The CPU only gets up to about 57 and the GPU gets up to about 50 with ambients of about 20. My fans are as follows, stock 200 up front on bottom as intake, stock 200 up top as exhaust, Coolermaster Excaliber 120 on bottom in front af PSU as intake, stock rear 120 zip tied in front of 5.25 bays in the bays as intake, Coolermaster Sickle Flow 120 in back of 5.25 bays in the bays blowing on the CPU and RAM, and finally, another Coolermaster Sickle Flow 120 in the rear as exhaust. Will probably end up taking the Excaliber out, and swap it with the stock fan of the Coolermaster V8 CPU cooler and put the stock fan from theCPU cooleron the bottom for better CPU cooling. The bottom fan can get a bit noisey at high RPM if it is to close to the grate, it needs a spacer, or the grate to be cut outAnd one last thing, I do not have ant fans on the side pannel. Hope this helps you decide your options.


----------



## Skeggy

sup guys
Looking for an answer for a simple question. Will Corsair H110 fit into CM HAF X without additional modding of the case?
TY.
upd: can i order somewhere side panel for 932 without HAF inscription (seems to me very tasteless)? I know i can order unbranded keyboard for example, have CM that option for panels too?


----------



## delusion87

Thats exactly what i had in mind, ty STW1911


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skeggy*
> 
> sup guys
> Looking for an answer for a simple question. Will Corsair H110 fit into CM HAF X without additional modding of the case?
> TY.
> upd: can i order somewhere side panel for 932 without HAF inscription (seems to me very tasteless)? I know i can order unbranded keyboard for example, have CM that option for panels too?


Short answer no


----------



## Skeggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Short answer no


and how i can understand there will be no problem with h100i or h100?
also looking for advice how to remove HAF inscription on 932's side panel carefully.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skeggy*
> 
> and how i can understand there will be no problem with h100i or h100?
> also looking for advice how to remove HAF inscription on 932's side panel carefully.


The H100 and H100i are 240mm so they fit the H110 on the other hand is 280mm and does not fit


----------



## STW1911

Here are some old pics for delusion87. They are when I first got my case and threw my old crap computer in it so I could use the case before I aquired my parts for my new build. This is also in hopes that I can be added to the club.



There are also some bad pics of my new build in my profile, I will soon be adding some better pics of it when I get them the film put on a CD. Still do it old school, this is really my first computer, and I built it, THANKS TO OCN!!! It is still a work in progress though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Here are some old pics for delusion87. They are when I first got my case and threw my old crap computer in it so I could use the case before I aquired my parts for my new build. This is also in hopes that I can be added to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> There are also some bad pics of my new build in my profile, I will soon be adding some better pics of it when I get them the film put on a CD. Still do it old school, this is really my first computer, and I built it, THANKS TO OCN!!! It is still a work in progress though.


That is one dusty PC

Hope that Cooler Master PSU ended up in a dumpster


----------



## STW1911

Yes, that was real dusty, didn't care about that PC. They were pics before I got all my new parts. And yes, the coolermaster PSU is a paperweight backup now. I have a fully modular Seasonic 750 watt in it now. Will have better pics of the new build in a while, need to get the film developed. When I get the time and money, I will be painting, sleeving, and modding.

Those old pics are of the case with a late 90's Gateway Intel 1.5 ghz something in it. Just couldn't let my case sit there empty for months while I saved up for the new build.


----------



## mystikalrush

Can this place include the XM, i cant seem to find a thread dedicated do that case.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Can this place include the XM, i cant seem to find a thread dedicated do that case.


It's a HAF, we welcome you.

Thread title is a tad... "dated"... Still, it's a place for HAF case owners, and the XM is one of them.


----------



## Erick Silver

And don't forget the XB either.


----------



## Frodenstein

Hey guys







got my storm enforcer side panel window today for my HAF912.. What do you guys think?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frodenstein*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my storm enforcer side panel window today for my HAF912.. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks sweet!


----------



## King Mustard

I have lost one of the HDD mounts/brackets in my HAF 922.

Will *this* work as a replacement?

If not, where should I go? (UK)


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Mustard*
> 
> I have lost one of the HDD mounts/brackets in my HAF 922.
> 
> Will *this* work as a replacement?
> 
> If not, where should I go? (UK)


If you can wait a couple of weeks I have a spare you can have. It's back home though so won't be able to send until the 17th or so.


----------



## King Mustard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *King Mustard*
> 
> I have lost one of the HDD mounts/brackets in my HAF 922.
> 
> Will *this* work as a replacement?
> 
> If not, where should I go? (UK)
> 
> 
> 
> If you can wait a couple of weeks I have a spare you can have. It's back home though so won't be able to send until the 17th or so.
Click to expand...

That would be amazing.


----------



## selk22

I submitted my application some time ago and never received conformation on joining the club. Just wanted to see if that's still possible. I have pics of me painting my case in my sig as well as a worklog. thanks!


----------



## Shallowmist

Hello guys. Pic of my 2 baby's

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/482144_341147219293287_1256527465_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/560938_341147109293298_1222291016_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/p206x206/534630_341147159293293_1572492510_n.jpg

Forgot to add the last pic









Apologies for the FB pictures but it's just how it is. Note these were taken awhile ago. I am outfitting the HAF X with Watercooling. Parts arrive friday. I also have bunch of case mods planned like FULL SIDE window and different color. Unfortunately it is on hold until i build the funds







.
Hope i get admission to the club with this. Because i lovez my HAF's.

Regards
Shallowmist


----------



## Knight091

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Nice build


Thanks. I finished the computer besides the PSU cover I am making and will hid the PSU and the pump and wires.
































































Please go vote for my computer. Thanks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3630.html


----------



## Jeemil89

Hi guys.

There is a lot of nice builds here and I was thinking that it's time to post pictures of my build as well.
It's not completed yet so if you guys are interested I could start a build log about my project.
Also it would be nice to join the club of proud HAF series owners!

Soryy about the picture quality... got to get a decent camera..





Keep on modding!!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> There is a lot of nice builds here and I was thinking that it's time to post pictures of my build as well.
> It's not completed yet so if you guys are interested I could start a build log about my project.
> Also it would be nice to join the club of proud HAF series owners!
> 
> Soryy about the picture quality... got to get a decent camera..
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on modding!!


Excellent! Its funny how your HAF-X looks so much bigger than mine? Am I right in assuming you have SSD's hidden somewhere?


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Excellent! Its funny how your HAF-X looks so much bigger than mine? Am I right in assuming you have SSD's hidden somewhere?


Yep, 1 SSD and 1 HDD hidden. Clears up a lot of space for water cooling


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys,

Got a spare RX 120 Radiator from XSPC, would mount it on the inside but it's just a tad too thick so I'm thinking something like this would be the way to go:



Cutting out the rear grille with some shearers or whatever, getting a drill-bit and drilling holes where the white circles are, this will allow the radiator to sit flush against the case and no tubing externally visible also (less chance for leaks) and less kinks also. I will either try and find some of the rubber grommets similar to standard external radiator ones or just use them and get a sheet of metal and make a new one for the top









At the same time I am also considering making the Internals black just because it's starting to show a bit of rust, living by the sea takes its toll on metals especially unsealed metals.

Would this be do-able without making much change to the integrity of the case or am I going to destroy it?









To add: Obviously I'd be putting the board in first, and I plan to arrange the 360 Radiator to have the ports near the RX120, I.E Use a L shape connector to flow water between them.

EDIT2: Oh and have an external grille for the back of the radiator to protect it, along with a internal fan.

Not sure if I'll have it sucking in air or blowing air out either, if it's going to be an intake I'll likely get a better fan for it


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Got a spare RX 120 Radiator from XSPC, would mount it on the inside but it's just a tad too thick so I'm thinking something like this would be the way to go:
> 
> Cutting out the rear grille with some shearers or whatever, getting a drill-bit and drilling holes where the white circles are, this will allow the radiator to sit flush against the case and no tubing externally visible also (less chance for leaks) and less kinks also. I will either try and find some of the rubber grommets similar to standard external radiator ones or just use them and get a sheet of metal and make a new one for the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time I am also considering making the Internals black just because it's starting to show a bit of rust, living by the sea takes its toll on metals especially unsealed metals.
> 
> Would this be do-able without making much change to the integrity of the case or am I going to destroy it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add: Obviously I'd be putting the board in first, and I plan to arrange the 360 Radiator to have the ports near the RX120, I.E Use a L shape connector to flow water between them.
> 
> EDIT2: Oh and have an external grille for the back of the radiator to protect it, along with a internal fan.
> 
> Not sure if I'll have it sucking in air or blowing air out either, if it's going to be an intake I'll likely get a better fan for it


Its a good idea in the sense that removing the honeycomb will reduce air friction but regarding the radiator "sitting flush" since the 140/120 mounting holes are punched in won't that leave a gap round the edge? As you say you need some kind of rubber strip round the edge or a ready made gasket if such a thing is available.
I can't see it affecting the integrity of the case but it will reduce any future resale value if/when you move to another case.
Edit* PLEASE don't use shears! I tried this to enlarge the cpu cutout on an old case and made something of a mess. You can get "wire" saw blades for a junior hacksaw but a jigsaw would be the best way to do it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigsaw_(power_tool)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Its a good idea in the sense that removing the honeycomb will reduce air friction but regarding the radiator "sitting flush" since the 140/120 mounting holes are punched in won't that leave a gap round the edge? As you say you need some kind of rubber strip round the edge or a ready made gasket if such a thing is available.
> I can't see it affecting the integrity of the case but it will reduce any future resale value if/when you move to another case.
> Edit* PLEASE don't use shears! I tried this to enlarge the cpu cutout on an old case and made something of a mess. You can get "wire" saw blades for a junior hacksaw but a jigsaw would be the best way to do it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigsaw_(power_tool)


Yep, alrighty!

I'll just get a bigger screw and it will still appear to be flush


----------



## D0U8L3M

...you can just bend the tab at the top slightly up to make it fit i just installed mine haha


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> ...you can just bend the tab at the top slightly up to make it fit i just installed mine haha


Yeah that would be alright.. But I'd prefer it to be external and look awesome!


----------



## D0U8L3M

Meh I think external radiators look like crap personally, I think mine looks freaking beast haha.

External radiators just look like "hey there isnt enough room inside to this was the only option" to me

To each their own


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Darn, now I wanna build my own black and blue HAF!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*
> 
> Meh I think external radiators look like crap personally, I think mine looks freaking beast haha.
> 
> External radiators just look like "hey there isnt enough room inside to this was the only option" to me
> 
> To each their own


Yeah, I Just figured out how to make it fit internally with little restriction


----------



## Cosworth

I whish mine would go inside but my rad is too damn big for my 922 so externally it stays


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> I whish mine would go inside but my rad is too damn big for my 922 so externally it stays


And that is why I bought a HAF 932








Well for the space for "one day" to fit a triple rad (360)


----------



## PinzaC55

Its funny to mention that when I first built my own PC I ordered a 922 from a "UK Supplier" only for them to phone me a couple of days later and tell me that it was "not in stock" and "would I like a 932 instead?". I said I would take a 932 but obviously I wouldn't pay any more money for it, as it was their fault. Either that or I would cancel the order. The lady sounded stunned at my cheek and said she would go and ask her boss, and I heard a voice say "tell him yes", so I got a 932 for £20 less than list price


----------



## THC Butterz

Still working on the back panel, need to cut my sheet of Plexiglas, and do a bit of cable management, but here's my 932, I just painted










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krazee

Moar pics!


----------



## ManiaKsLV




----------



## Mandrake7062

Still a WIP, have to mount those back lights somewhere and that back fan is being replaced tonight with a Noctua
Hope to start sleeving one of these days.


----------



## Jeemil89

Rig updated.

Still to come: -repainted noctua fans (black)
-some awesome lightning. Suggestions?


----------



## Ulfric

Well, Obviously I'm new to the forum, longtime reader, never...time... -poster. Anyways hopefully im not breaking any forum rules by posting here but I figured I'd share the terrible/blurry cell-phone pictures of my WIP HAF X. I have been considering moving all my stuff into a 900D but for now I am pretty happy with the HAF.




Anyways, the only thing I haven't been entirely happy with is the temps of the gtx 690. I had to set a pretty aggressive fan-curve to keep it at 60c when playing some more graphic intensive games and it sounds like a freaking jet-engine. I have been considering adding a very simple xspc 750 combo loop on the gpu only with a 120 rad on the rear fan. I'd be interested to know if anyone else has attempted any weird franken-hydro builds like this.

I currently have 2 red-ring sp120s on order to do push/pull on the h100i and I havent decided if im going to leave the 2x200mm CM top fans in or if I should remount the rad on the top of the case. I also have an sp140 on order for the rear exhaust. I'd appreciate any ideas!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> Well, Obviously I'm new to the forum, longtime reader, never...time... -poster. Anyways hopefully im not breaking any forum rules by posting here but I figured I'd share the terrible/blurry cell-phone pictures of my WIP HAF X. I have been considering moving all my stuff into a 900D but for now I am pretty happy with the H
> 
> Anyways, the only thing I haven't been entirely happy with is the temps of the gtx 690. I had to set a pretty aggressive fan-curve to keep it at 60c when playing some more graphic intensive games and it sounds like a freaking jet-engine. I have been considering adding a very simple xspc 750 combo loop on the gpu only with a 120 rad on the rear fan. I'd be interested to know if anyone else has attempted any weird franken-hydro builds like this.
> 
> I currently have 2 red-ring sp120s on order to do push/pull on the h100i and I havent decided if im going to leave the 2x200mm CM top fans in or if I should remount the rad on the top of the case. I also have an sp140 on order for the rear exhaust. I'd appreciate any ideas!


If you want to WC the GTX 690 you could always whop the HDD cage out and install a Phobya Xtreme 200 in push/pull. Its an outstanding radiator and though I have one and a 690 I haven't linked them yet. Running Unigine Valley benchmark my 690 hits 80 degrees C.


----------



## shilka

Have you guys see the Noctua 200mm prototypes from Computex 2013?

Am going to buy myself 4 of those the second i can get my hands on them my HAF X needs some real 200mm fans


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Rig updated.
> 
> Still to come: -repainted noctua fans (black)
> -some awesome lightning. Suggestions?


H-O-L-Y C-R-A-P


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Still a WIP, have to mount those back lights somewhere and that back fan is being replaced tonight with a Noctua
> Hope to start sleeving one of these days.


That is one very nice haf.


----------



## Ulfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> If you want to WC the GTX 690 you could always whop the HDD cage out and install a Phobya Xtreme 200 in push/pull. Its an outstanding radiator and though I have one and a 690 I haven't linked them yet. Running Unigine Valley benchmark my 690 hits 80 degrees C.


Yeah the more I think about it the more I would like to H20 my 690. I did look at the phobya xtreme's after seeing your posts. Whatever I do I want to do as little modification to the case as possible. I have considered removing the HDD cage, Im just not 100% sure on it yet. I have never done an open loop WC system. It's a little daunting


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> Yeah the more I think about it the more I would like to H20 my 690. I did look at the phobya xtreme's after seeing your posts. Whatever I do I want to do as little modification to the case as possible. I have considered removing the HDD cage, Im just not 100% sure on it yet. I have never done an open loop WC system. It's a little daunting


Its also freaking expensive. Thats why I have taken mine in little stages at a time. I know somebody on the Watercooling thread managed to fit AIO coolers to a GTX 690 but can't remember who it was.


----------



## shilka




----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> Well, Obviously I'm new to the forum, longtime reader, never...time... -poster. Anyways hopefully im not breaking any forum rules by posting here but I figured I'd share the terrible/blurry cell-phone pictures of my WIP HAF X. I have been considering moving all my stuff into a 900D but for now I am pretty happy with the HAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, the only thing I haven't been entirely happy with is the temps of the gtx 690. I had to set a pretty aggressive fan-curve to keep it at 60c when playing some more graphic intensive games and it sounds like a freaking jet-engine. I have been considering adding a very simple xspc 750 combo loop on the gpu only with a 120 rad on the rear fan. I'd be interested to know if anyone else has attempted any weird franken-hydro builds like this.
> 
> I currently have 2 red-ring sp120s on order to do push/pull on the h100i and I havent decided if im going to leave the 2x200mm CM top fans in or if I should remount the rad on the top of the case. I also have an sp140 on order for the rear exhaust. I'd appreciate any ideas!


Which cable kit is that for the ax1200? I look at the corsair website and they have 2 listed. 1 for $39 that includes the 24 pin and the other for $79 and it doesn't have the 24 pin.


----------



## Ulfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Its also freaking expensive. Thats why I have taken mine in little stages at a time. I know somebody on the Watercooling thread managed to fit AIO coolers to a GTX 690 but can't remember who it was.


I don't mind spending the money tbph. I just don't really know what I'm doing with it. I assume for the most part I could buy a 120mm kit that would come with everything I need to do a pc WC, then I could just buy the 690 waterblock and set it up to not include the proc right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Which cable kit is that for the ax1200? I look at the corsair website and they have 2 listed. 1 for $39 that includes the 24 pin and the other for $79 and it doesn't have the 24 pin.


If I remember correctly I purchased both. I was working on two different builds though. HOWEVER, I would suggest the 39.99 one, it will include everything you could probably need. They are a strange braiding though not really cloth I think its like nylon or something, they are pretty stiff. Nice quality though.


----------



## THC Butterz

as promised heres some more pics of my 932, just got fully out of paint only thing left is to cut and install plexi

http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0038-2_zps0116a3bd.jpg.html

http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0048-2_zps9d551bf3.jpg.html

http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0050-1_zpsf8ada207.jpg.html

http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0052-1_zpsafe2d264.jpg.html

http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMAG0054-1_zps6aeffc4a.jpg.html


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*


Why? Why are they in such craptastic colors??? Is it too much to ask for them in like Black frames with red/blue/green/black blades? I'm not asking for LEDs, but bloody hell get something better than Tan/Brown plastic For Freak Sake. Nothing pisses me off more than an awesome rig with the epic sleeving and lighting effects and then theres the Tan and brown fans mucking it all up, spitting in your face. Come on Noctua get your head outta yer butt.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Why? Why are they in such craptastic colors??? Is it too much to ask for them in like Black frames with red/blue/green/black blades? I'm not asking for LEDs, but bloody hell get something better than Tan/Brown plastic For Freak Sake. Nothing pisses me off more than an awesome rig with the epic sleeving and lighting effects and then theres the Tan and brown fans mucking it all up, spitting in your face. Come on Noctua get your head outta yer butt.


LITERALLY


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Why? Why are they in such craptastic colors??? Is it too much to ask for them in like Black frames with red/blue/green/black blades? I'm not asking for LEDs, but bloody hell get something better than Tan/Brown plastic For Freak Sake. Nothing pisses me off more than an awesome rig with the epic sleeving and lighting effects and then theres the Tan and brown fans mucking it all up, spitting in your face. Come on Noctua get your head outta yer butt.


The day they realize this and get their heads out there asses will be a great day for everybody


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Why? Why are they in such craptastic colors??? Is it too much to ask for them in like Black frames with red/blue/green/black blades? I'm not asking for LEDs, but bloody hell get something better than Tan/Brown plastic For Freak Sake. Nothing pisses me off more than an awesome rig with the epic sleeving and lighting effects and then theres the Tan and brown fans mucking it all up, spitting in your face. Come on Noctua get your head outta yer butt.


You do know they are prototype right they are not even real fans they are mockups

It even says prototype on the sign next to the fans

And they did show black Noctua fans as well if you have not seen them


----------



## PinzaC55

I thought I was alone in never having understood the Noctua brown/cream thing with their fans which doesn't seem to match with any computer anywhere. The ones in the picture look like Xpelairs


----------



## HuNteRXXI

So here is my HAF-X which is "under construction"!
http://s780.photobucket.com/user/pr3dator22/media/8_zps743cdaa8.jpg.html
http://s780.photobucket.com/user/pr3dator22/media/3Large_zps001edc53.jpg.html
http://s780.photobucket.com/user/pr3dator22/media/9_zpsd280c817.jpg.html
http://s780.photobucket.com/user/pr3dator22/media/PC/SAM_0550_zps90a88922.jpg.html
http://s780.photobucket.com/user/pr3dator22/media/PC/SAM_0585_zpsf4f8f84a.jpg.html
http://s780.photobucket.com/user/pr3dator22/media/PC/SAM_0605_zpsdd66d3ab.jpg.html
http://s780.photobucket.com/user/pr3dator22/media/PC/SAM_0627_zpsc7ec35e1.jpg.html

Hope I can join to club!


----------



## Ulfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I thought I was alone in never having understood the Noctua brown/cream thing with their fans which doesn't seem to match with any computer anywhere. The ones in the picture look like Xpelairs


It's really terrible. You spend so much time and money trying to get the aesthetic of a build at least mostly uniform all the while attempting to purchase the best quality parts and then it comes time to buy fans.


----------



## King Mustard

Does anyone know where I can still buy a side window for the HAF 922 in black?

It's out of stock on the CM EU store, and there is only one result on eBay UK (and it's £40 including shipping from the Netherlands, which is a bit steep for me).

Will a side panel from another CM model fit the 922?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Mustard*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can still buy a side window for the HAF 922 in black?
> 
> It's out of stock on the CM EU store, and there is only one result on eBay UK (and it's £40 including shipping from the Netherlands, which is a bit steep for me).
> 
> Will a side panel from another CM model fit the 922?


CM Storm Sniper! I have one on my 922. Its beautiful!



And it appears as if the UK Site is out of the Black Windowed 922 side panels. But they do have red ones in stock.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Mustard*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can still buy a side window for the HAF 922 in black?
> 
> It's out of stock on the CM EU store, and there is only one result on eBay UK (and it's £40 including shipping from the Netherlands, which is a bit steep for me).
> 
> Will a side panel from another CM model fit the 922?


do it by your self!







it's easy







look my windowed mode


----------



## King Mustard

Does anyone know of any European stores that stock the CM Storm Sniper windowed side panel?


----------



## SDub

Here's my 922. Tried to make a window, sorta failed, haha.

http://s235.photobucket.com/user/Ib...700345878064_713891259_o_zps0573c1c7.jpg.html


----------



## CptAsian

Well, it's a window, and you can see through it.








(By the way, those are some sweet graphics cards.)


----------



## PinzaC55

I have just done a mod to my HAF-X case by replacing the installed hot swap bay with a Startech trayless adapter held in a Bitfenix 5.25 to 3.5 adapter and here are a trio of shots. The only downside is that the Startech adapter has multi coloured cables and white Molex plugs which means I need to start tidying cables even more urgently! I cut a piece out of the rear base of the Bitfenix adapter so that I could use my existing SATA cables rather than the supplied cables which are pink.


----------



## onewaps

my haf-912 still not finished yet thou


----------



## afallickwang

Does the XM model count as part of this group?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Does the XM model count as part of this group?


Yes


----------



## seanotoolestuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Does the XM model count as part of this group?


The HAF XM is a simpler name for the HAF 932. They are the same thing.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Does the XM model count as part of this group?
> 
> 
> 
> The HAF XM is a simpler name for the HAF 932. They are the same thing.
Click to expand...

No, the HAF XM and 932 are completely different cases.
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3037&product_name=HAF%20932%20Advanced
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3087&product_name=HAF%20XM


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> The HAF XM is a simpler name for the HAF 932. They are the same thing.


No they are not they are two cases not one


----------



## Erick Silver

The HAF XM is considered to be the replacement for the 922. They are similar in size. But the XM has some of the HAF X features in a mid tower size. Thus the name HAF XM.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yep HAF-XM is a mid tower and 932 is a full tower, definitely not the same.

The title of this thread really needs to be updated to include all HAF cases


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yep HAF-XM is a mid tower and 932 is a full tower, definitely not the same.
> 
> The title of this thread really needs to be updated to include all HAF cases


Except the XB? Because the XB has it's own thread...


----------



## Erick Silver

Its still a HAF. I was confused as to why someone would create and entirely new thread for that case alone. But considering the form factor design of the case I can only assume that it just more sense.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Except the XB? Because the XB has it's own thread...


Well at a minimum edited for the XM


----------



## afallickwang

Okay we need to update the title of the owner's thread to include the XM because i am thinking about getting this one.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> Here's my 922. Tried to make a window, sorta failed, haha.
> 
> http://s235.photobucket.com/user/Ib...700345878064_713891259_o_zps0573c1c7.jpg.html


fail cut


----------



## trapjaw72

still working on it about 40 percent done just too lazy to get it done.....

i have a cooler-master haf-xm case an its not the same as 932 in no way the same.i wanted to join this club but i dont see this case will they be updated soon.....for cm-haf-xm-case-thanks:thumb:


----------



## Professional

I hope soon i can join this club too, having HAF X waiting to be used after i complete the build soon i hope.


----------



## invincible20xx

i was wondering how the inside of the HAF - X with 3 x Reference GPUs + GPU duct will look ?


----------



## Specialized41

*Hi Guys
I need help, what is the size of the "Rivets" of the HAF 932 pc case??And, do you have any idea of the amount of automotive paint need for a complete paint job inHAF 932 case? Pint? Quart? (urethane)Thanks for any help!!!*


----------



## Erick Silver

Holy unneeded bold and large print Batman!


----------



## Noufel

I hate cable management


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> 
> I hate cable management


You need to turn that GPU duct to look like this. It should drop a few c off the GPU's. (See image below).



Could someone tell me the specs of the front 230mm haf x fan?


----------



## Seban

I took me like three attempts to do a good cable management on my HAF 932.
Here are some pics with the second attempt:





*And now my final work wich I find better. The differences arent that siginificant prolly but still I tucked a cable from my PSU around the fan at the bottom of the case so I will have it "errected" so I can plug the side fan, gained some more space and cable order. Generaly I dont have that long cables to operate much so thats why I consider this my final work:*




Please let me know what you guys think. I know u are some of the finest moders and HAF nerds out there and Im a simple newbie. But I own the finest case and Id like to be added to the club aswell.

I have a question coz it bothers me a lot:

When I get some money is it better to replace the side panel fan with four smaller fans for example LED-RED to make it look fancy but how it will go in terms of cooling ? Are 4 better then 1 big ? Or what do you think on removing the fan from the side and leave it fanless ?

Regards,
Seban.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seban.


Not trying to be rude or anything but do you still have that OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W in your PC?


----------



## Seban

Yep. I still have it, why do you ask mate?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Yep. I still have it, why do you ask mate?


Are you aware its not very good

Not trying to be rude just trying to warn you we had one of those catch fire as late as last week


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Build Quality

Externally the OCZ 700W ModXStream Pro is a fairly subdued semi-modular design that looks good. The unit has a nice finish, well sleeved cables, good quality modular cables, and a large overhead fan. However, once we open the unit we find that OCZ 700W ModXStream Pro looks very much like a cheap group regulated unit. This is further compounded by the fact that the unit has some questionable component selections in the mystery "Rec" capacitors. Good capacitors only add slightly to the total cost of a unit so why even something along the lines of Samxon or at the very least Teapo was excluded from this build is bewildering. Further, the unit only features a 3 year warranty and with questionable capacitors this is hardly reassuring. Also related here is the unit's "documentation." The documentation that came with the unit is simply a waste of time. This fact is punctuated by the power distribution table at the back of the manual was never actually finished by whomever was annotating it. The only upside to all of this is most of the information about the unit is printed on the packaging, but still sans a correct power distribution table as these are genuinely useful. They are especially useful when units do not follow the ATX12v specification or EPS specification for 12v power distribution such as this unit.



http://www.hardocp.com/article/2008/11/12/ocz_700w_modxstream_pro_power_supply/#.UcWwdZzm6Qs


----------



## Seban

My old friend used it himself and he recomanded it to me. I had it for a while now and I didnt had any problems with it.

However thanks for info and warrning. I appericiate that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I took me like three attempts to do a good cable management on my HAF 932.
> Here are some pics with the second attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now my final work wich I find better. The differences arent that siginificant prolly but still I tucked a cable from my PSU around the fan at the bottom of the case so I will have it "errected" so I can plug the side fan, gained some more space and cable order. Generaly I dont have that long cables to operate much so thats why I consider this my final work:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think. I know u are some of the finest moders and HAF nerds out there and Im a simple newbie. But I own the finest case and Id like to be added to the club aswell.
> 
> I have a question coz it bothers me a lot:
> 
> When I get some money is it better to replace the side panel fan with four smaller fans for example LED-RED to make it look fancy but how it will go in terms of cooling ? Are 4 better then 1 big ? Or what do you think on removing the fan from the side and leave it fanless ?
> 
> Regards,
> Seban.


Turn that bottom fan to intake to feed air to that AMD GPU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> My old friend used it himself and he recomanded it to me. I had it for a while now and I didnt had any problems with it.
> 
> However thanks for info and warrning. I appericiate that.


The reason why it has not gone yet is you dont use anywhere near 600 watts


----------



## Professional

What is the dimensions for that fan? I would like to get one in bottom for GPU


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Turn that bottom fan to intake to feed air to that AMD GPU.


You nailed the thing that concerned me.
How do I know if its intake or the other ?
Intake blows outside or inside ?

There is a triangle on the other side - didnt knew what it means but I thought that when I position it like it is it will take heat out of the case ?

That fan is Quoltec Silent something... Had it written somewhere but I lost it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> What is the dimensions for that fan? I would like to get one in bottom for GPU


Dunno, less than 120 that is for sure. And its smaller then the one near the IO ports


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> You nailed the thing that concerned me.
> How do I know if its intake or the other ?
> Intake blows outside or inside ?
> 
> There is a triangle on the other side - didnt knew what it means but I thought that when I position it like it is it will take heat out of the case ?
> 
> That fan is Quoltec Silent something... Had it written somewhere but I lost it...


The fan is the wrong way around right now it blows air out of the case

If you flip it around then it takes cold air from outside of the case


----------



## Seban

Are you sure ?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Are you sure ?


Yes he is.



Edit: Hang on, do you have any open grills under the fan?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I took me like three attempts to do a good cable management on my HAF 932.
> Here are some pics with the second attempt:
> 
> *And now my final work wich I find better. The differences arent that siginificant prolly but still I tucked a cable from my PSU around the fan at the bottom of the case so I will have it "errected" so I can plug the side fan, gained some more space and cable order. Generaly I dont have that long cables to operate much so thats why I consider this my final work:*
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think. I know u are some of the finest moders and HAF nerds out there and Im a simple newbie. But I own the finest case and Id like to be added to the club aswell.
> 
> I have a question coz it bothers me a lot:
> 
> When I get some money is it better to replace the side panel fan with four smaller fans for example LED-RED to make it look fancy but how it will go in terms of cooling ? Are 4 better then 1 big ? Or what do you think on removing the fan from the side and leave it fanless ?
> 
> Regards,
> Seban.


Nice tidy cable management on the back. On the inside I suggest zip tying the loose molexes at the top together and removing the labels from the GPU cables.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Are you sure ?


yes the blades on your fan spin clockwise which means the air is being pushed down and out of the case right now

Flip it around and its air being pushed in from below


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I took me like three attempts to do a good cable management on my HAF 932.
> Here are some pics with the second attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now my final work wich I find better. The differences arent that siginificant prolly but still I tucked a cable from my PSU around the fan at the bottom of the case so I will have it "errected" so I can plug the side fan, gained some more space and cable order. Generaly I dont have that long cables to operate much so thats why I consider this my final work:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think. I know u are some of the finest moders and HAF nerds out there and Im a simple newbie. But I own the finest case and Id like to be added to the club aswell.
> 
> I have a question coz it bothers me a lot:
> 
> When I get some money is it better to replace the side panel fan with four smaller fans for example LED-RED to make it look fancy but how it will go in terms of cooling ? Are 4 better then 1 big ? Or what do you think on removing the fan from the side and leave it fanless ?
> 
> Regards,
> Seban.


The cable management looks pretty good. You have one very nice haf.


----------



## CptAsian

On every case fan out there, the air is blowing out the side that has the struts that connect the propeller to the frame. I just Googled for a picture, and I found a dinosaur thread about just that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/40848/info-how-do-i-tell-which-way-my-fan-is-blowing


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> *On every case fan out there, the air is blowing out the side that has the struts that connect the propeller to the frame*. I just Googled for a picture, and I found a dinosaur thread about just that.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/40848/info-how-do-i-tell-which-way-my-fan-is-blowing


But these case fans are always on the rear or top. have you noticed that as well?
fans on bottom are usually better as intake to feed GPU's with cool air, but of course you need to look at each scenario for each person to determine the best airflow and fan configuration.

Does anyone know the specs for the front 230mm fan that comes with the HAF-X? Thank you.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hang on, do you have any open grills under the fan?


Under which fan?
Side panel fan grill I removed I read around the forum it helps a little bit. I know its protection from cables so cables wont get inside the fan but in my case is all nice so no cable will get in the way.
As for the bottom fan as you know HAF does not have dust filters so if u ask for that, the bottom grill or mesh isnt filtered.

And btw WOW that picture made my day - I was looking for such explenation.
But why is it better to flip ?

If the GPU is getting hot it makes it hot inside and if the fan is pushing that ari OUTside aint it better ?
When the GPU fan on the card is blowing away on the bottom fan its like its pushing it out better ? If u direct that fan otherwise it will push the air on the gpu while the gpu fan will push on that... I dont understand that well but makes very less sens, please explain more. Unless GPU heat is pushed outside the case in direction of IO Panel then it makes perfect sense,,,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssnataku*
> 
> The cable management looks pretty good. You have one very nice haf.


Thankyou mate.

PS: In my old crappy case that quoltec fan was near the CPU blowing air outside torwards IO panel at the back of the case so I figured I save that fan and put it at the bottom of my lovely HAF. Didnt knew how should I allign it thou... Triangle up or triangle down. Quoltec branding isat the top, triangle down to the ground..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> *Under which fan?*
> Side panel fan grill I removed I read around the forum it helps a little bit. I know its protection from cables so cables wont get inside the fan but in my case is all nice so no cable will get in the way.
> As for the bottom fan as you know HAF does not have dust filters so if u ask for that, the bottom grill or mesh isnt filtered.
> 
> And btw WOW that picture made my day - I was looking for such explenation.
> But why is it better to flip ?
> 
> If the GPU is getting hot it makes it hot inside and if the fan is pushing that ari OUTside aint it better ?
> When the GPU fan on the card is blowing away on the bottom fan its like its pushing it out better ? If u direct that fan otherwise it will push the air on the gpu while the gpu fan will push on that... I dont understand that well but makes very less sens, please explain more. Unless GPU heat is pushed outside the case in direction of IO Panel then it makes perfect sense,,,
> Thankyou mate.
> 
> PS: In my old crappy case that quoltec fan was near the CPU blowing air outside torwards IO panel at the back of the case so I figured I save that fan and put it at the bottom of my lovely HAF. Didnt knew how should I allign it thou... Triangle up or triangle down. Quoltec branding isat the top, triangle down to the ground..


Look at the image. The bottom fan.


----------



## Seban

The bottom fan have no grill. Only case grill. But no dust filters or the grill like side fan used to have.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> The bottom fan have no grill. Only case grill. But no dust filters or the grill like side fan used to have.


Case grill is all you need. From this, air can be pulled from outside the PC and pushed right into the PC towards that GPU. Then, the GPU sucs up the cool air and blows it right back out


----------



## trapjaw72

The cable management looks pretty good. You have one very nice haf.[/quote].........hello bro look's like you took a bit of time on the back doing cable management but the front of the case needs work check out this guide will help you out my friend- bro..http://youtu.be/DF3zpS6-OBA.....


----------



## Seban

Yep it took me helluva time. Right now Im watching the guide you provided but I dont think I can manage to make it better then it is. I havent got my cables that long and as for front Im preety okay as it is. i was generaly worried about the PSU area wich I managed to make much better then the previous management (check the pictures and compare). Im with 3 zip ties only so for now I will stay away from cable management if I see a reasonable way to improve it I will most likely do that. I left the cables for additional sata defives in case an SSD or whatever.

/edit:

The video shown me things that I know by logic. But that still looks preety ugly to me. Non modular PSU and a smaller case, but all in all its a smaller brother of CM HAF series so Im not saying its bad. I just love my HAF 932 more









Thankyou for that video. Was nice to watch something valuable while eating chilli crust peanuts









BTW: Can I join the club ? Do I have enough swag to be worthy ?


----------



## trapjaw72

hello as i can tell who has a cooler-master case gets in so im sure you will get in my friend,an i was only trying too help that was all please dont take it the wrong way we all started out not knowing much,as time goes on watch videos after video an ask if you are not sure bro,any time you need help just ask me an ill walk you threw it all ok my friend an yes looks good some people would have not even tried too work on it but you did an gave it your best an thats worthy too me.....


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> hello as i can tell who has a cooler-master case gets in so im sure you will get in my friend,an i was only trying too help that was all please dont take it the wrong way we all started out not knowing much,as time goes on watch videos after video an ask if you are not sure bro,any time you need help just ask me an ill walk you threw it all ok my friend an yes looks good some people would have not even tried too work on it but you did an gave it your best an thats worthy too me.....


Thankyou my friend and its okay I dont take it wrong. I know you are trying to help and I apericiate that a lot.
Its nice to be in a community with people like you and others who gave me tips and comments.
I am so happy to be here.

I sent my aplication for the club.


----------



## Ice009

Is there still no follow up case to the HAF-X? I'm still looking for a case for a second build, but was waiting to see if CoolerMaster release anything that takes E-ATX sized Motherboards, possibly XL-ATX sized Motherboards too.

Anyone got any recommendations for a Case?


----------



## trapjaw72

hello are you only wanting cooler-master pc case how much do you have to spend on a case you going air-cooled or water-cooling an not a corsair h100 real loop lol let us know more info...


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Is there still no follow up case to the HAF-X? I'm still looking for a case for a second build, but was waiting to see if CoolerMaster release anything that takes E-ATX sized Motherboards, possibly XL-ATX sized Motherboards too.
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for a Case?


Xigmatek Elysium http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=122&type=specification Same height and width as the HAF-X but 6 inches deeper.


----------



## BradleyW

What are the specs on the haf x front fan?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What are the specs on the haf x front fan?


I tried finding out for you but i could not really find any info

I say about the same as the 200mm version with 10-15% more air flow


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I tried finding out for you but i could not really find any info
> 
> I say about the same as the 200mm version with 10-15% more air flow


And what about sound level?Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And what about sound level?Thank you.


About the same not really louder


----------



## kyfire

The stock front fan on a HAF X is 230x30mm. Sound level is very low. I have a HAF X with front and side 230mm fans, a 140mm rear and 2 120mm top (on rad) plus a 120mm in the gpu duct. and can barely hear it. My wife's Thermaltake Commander with 5 120mm fans sounds like a small jet plane.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> About the same not really louder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> The stock front fan on a HAF X is 230x30mm. Sound level is very low. I have a HAF X with front and side 230mm fans, a 140mm rear and 2 120mm top (on rad) plus a 120mm in the gpu duct. and can barely hear it. My wife's Thermaltake Commander with 5 120mm fans sounds like a small jet plane.


Sounds good. I might replace my mega flow for the 230mm fan version.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sounds good. I might replace my mega flow for the 230mm fan version.


There is one fan that push more air but also is louder


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is one fan that push more air but also is louder


And which fan would that be?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And which fan would that be?


Bitfenix Spectre Pro

Just buy yourself a fan controller at the same time if you want them

230mm



200mm


----------



## Krazee

Got the same ones but blue


----------



## Kires

I'm not sure which thread I should ask this but since this has to do with modding my HAF-922 I'll ask anyways.

I have the OCZ ZX Series 1250 watt, its fully modular. I want to get individually sleeved cables for it but not sure where to get them. I would prefer to have black/red color mix. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> I'm not sure which thread I should ask this but since this has to do with modding my HAF-922 I'll ask anyways.
> 
> I have the OCZ ZX Series 1250 watt, its fully modular. I want to get individually sleeved cables for it but not sure where to get them. I would prefer to have black/red color mix. Anyone have any ideas?


You cant buy any cables from OCZ itself or any shop

You either have to sleeve your own cables or get someone who can for you

Or you could buy cable extensions


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> I'm not sure which thread I should ask this but since this has to do with modding my HAF-922 I'll ask anyways.
> 
> I have the OCZ ZX Series 1250 watt, its fully modular. I want to get individually sleeved cables for it but not sure where to get them. I would prefer to have black/red color mix. Anyone have any ideas?


Most pre-sleeved cables are going to come all black or all red, not usually mixed. You could do this yourself with 550 pound paracord. That PSU has a 1:1 pinout so you'll be able to sleeve the cables from connector to connector. While you can buy tools to remove the pins the staple method does work it just takes longer. I've also seen stores that sell red connectors so if you have black right now you could switch them out to red to make them really pop.


----------



## shilka

Bitfenix has some mixed red and black cable extensions ig you want to go with those


----------



## trapjaw72

Performance-Pcs.com Uni-sleeved Power Supply Adapter Cable Series they have everything a great place....









amazon has NZXT Motherboard Premium Power Extension Cable (Red)-black -cable's all kinds


----------



## PinzaC55

moddiy.com do these for Corsair so assuming your PSU has the same type of socket they might work?

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.moddiy.com/product_images/d/023/IMG_8806__01459_zoom.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-AX1200-Custom-Length%257B47%257DColor-PSU-Modular-Cables.html&h=667&w=1000&sz=99&tbnid=cW6ho0cV7uJ4OM:&tbnh=81&tbnw=121&zoom=1&usg=__DAno70p1TNZVi7y2R-0ye0htO9M=&docid=08TZGgTVTNtD0M&sa=X&ei=V2zIUZudFqmf0QWQ24DgAg&ved=0CG0Q9QEwBw&dur=354


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> moddiy.com do these for Corsair so assuming your PSU has the same type of socket they might work?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.moddiy.com/product_images/d/023/IMG_8806__01459_zoom.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-AX1200-Custom-Length%257B47%257DColor-PSU-Modular-Cables.html&h=667&w=1000&sz=99&tbnid=cW6ho0cV7uJ4OM:&tbnh=81&tbnw=121&zoom=1&usg=__DAno70p1TNZVi7y2R-0ye0htO9M=&docid=08TZGgTVTNtD0M&sa=X&ei=V2zIUZudFqmf0QWQ24DgAg&ved=0CG0Q9QEwBw&dur=354


No they dont work and you sould never even try


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Bitfenix has some mixed red and black cable extensions ig you want to go with those


shilka is right bitfenix has mixed cables an are very nice there is alot of cables now have both red an black cables that look great


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No they dont work and you sould never even try


Why not?

You already said earlier "You cant buy any cables from OCZ itself or any shop

You either have to sleeve your own cables or get someone who can for you

Or you could buy cable extensions"

So if you can't buy OCZ cables then by definition you have to use somebody elses?

At the bottom of their page they say "(We also build high quality custom modular cables for other PSU brands, please feel free to contact us for details)"


----------



## Kires

So, pretty much I'm just left with getting extensions... unless someone can make me some cables?

Or buy a new PSU with a brand that does sell a kit...


----------



## trapjaw72

sleeving is not that hard lot of videos on youtube showing you how,plus extensions dont look bad at all ive got them in a few rigs or from now on buy corsair ax psu they sell sleeved cables kits that look really good good-luck bro....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> You already said earlier "You cant buy any cables from OCZ itself or any shop
> 
> You either have to sleeve your own cables or get someone who can for you
> 
> Or you could buy cable extensions"
> 
> So if you can't buy OCZ cables then by definition you have to use somebody elses?
> 
> At the bottom of their page they say "(We also build high quality custom modular cables for other PSU brands, please feel free to contact us for details)"


Even if the cables fit which i dont think they do using cabels from one brand to another is either dangerous or outright foolish

Best thing that could happen is nothing even if they do fit worst thing the PSU the video cards everything could go up in flames

Cables are not just cables every brand use something unique pin layout or something which is why you sould never ever use cables from one unit to another even within the same brand

Only Cables for the ZX fits the ZX


----------



## PinzaC55

"Even if the cables fit which i dont think they do using cabels from one brand to another is either dangerous or outright foolish"

Why? If I wished to rewire my house I could go to an electrical shop in Africa to buy cables and as long as they met the amperage and insulation standards they would work.

"Best thing that could happen is nothing even if they do fit worst thing the PSU the video cards everything could go up in flames"

Why? The PSU supplies current and if the components and cables are rated for that current they are fine.

"Cables are not just cables every brand use something unique pin layout or something which is why you sould never ever use cables from one unit to another even within the same brand"

Thats not true. My Corsair AX860i uses standard 6 pin connectors for peripherals and SATA. I have a "box of bits" and several of the adapters fit my PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> "Even if the cables fit which i dont think they do using cabels from one brand to another is either dangerous or outright foolish"
> 
> Why? If I wished to rewire my house I could go to an electrical shop in Africa to buy cables and as long as they met the amperage and insulation standards they would work.
> 
> "Best thing that could happen is nothing even if they do fit worst thing the PSU the video cards everything could go up in flames"
> 
> Why? The PSU supplies current and if the components and cables are rated for that current they are fine.
> 
> "Cables are not just cables every brand use something unique pin layout or something which is why you sould never ever use cables from one unit to another even within the same brand"
> 
> Thats not true. My Corsair AX860i uses standard 6 pin connectors for peripherals and SATA. I have a "box of bits" and several of the adapters fit my PSU.


Then tell me is the AX1200 pin to pin?
Is the ZX pin to pin?

Even if both are pin to pin do they use the same pin to pin layout

Unless you are 100% sure that everything is 100% the same everything you sould never use parts from one PSU to another if you want to try and something dies you are welcome to do that


----------



## Erick Silver

You can always go to Lutro0 Customs. I believe he will sleeve your cables for you...for a price. But his sleeving is in one word..AWESOME.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You can always go to Lutro0 Customs. I believe he will sleeve your cables for you...for a price. But his sleeving is in one word..AWESOME.


Yes thats the guy i almost posted but forgot his name lol


----------



## trapjaw72

Lutro0 Customs.at this time not sleeving was told by him I asked


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> Lutro0 Customs.at this time not sleeving was told by him I asked


Probably because he's got a business to run now selling the materials and tools to people so they can do it themselves. He's got a good thing going on now with a lot of people on OCN wanting to sleeve their cables now. Simple niche business at the right time.


----------



## trapjaw72

I did not have time too sleeve a psu for a friend im too busy an I asked Lutro0 Customs.thats not the reason at the time but im sure it is now


----------



## Kires

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Kires

I know this is kinda off topic now but my friend is missing some cables for his Thermaltake PSU. Is there any place where he can find more, other than ebay?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> I know this is kinda off topic now but my friend is missing some cables for his Thermaltake PSU. Is there any place where he can find more, other than ebay?


Depens on what unit he has


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depens on what unit he has


Im looking it up right now.

Ok its the Black Widow model.


----------



## afallickwang

Just upgraded to the HAF X. Looks nice but the worst quality control of all of the cases I ever built in. Seriously can't fit my EVGA Nvidia GTX 660Ti card in because it bulges too far out for me to screw in the thumbscrews. And I had to use pliers to screw in the standoffs all the way in.

Looks good in the end at least but man, they really need to jack up their quality.


----------



## saipan

really? didn't know gpus had variable widths, I though only the length would change.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> really? didn't know gpus had variable widths, I though only the length would change.


They are not supposed to but in this case, varying tolerances in GPU bracket dimensions must have been the case. And we are talking about a few millimeters here that I wasn't able to screw down my Nvidia card. I think that the card needs larger holes or the Coolermaster case. Something is defective here.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> They are not supposed to but in this case, varying tolerances in GPU bracket dimensions must have been the case. And we are talking about a few millimeters here that I wasn't able to screw down my Nvidia card. I think that the card needs larger holes or the Coolermaster case. Something is defective here.


I had a bit of a struggle to fit my GTX 690 in my HAF X as it turned out there was only limited clearance for the two "prongs" to fit between the edge of the mobo and the back of the case. When I checked I found I had bent one of the prongs very slightly as they are quite soft metal. As soon as I straightened it out it went in OK.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ This. Usually if the PCI bracket is bent it's not going to fit flush enough to screw it in properly. You also want to be careful with stressing the PCIE x16 header too as the GPU locks into them.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Update on my HAF.
Started sleeving. Made a prototype bay cover out of wood. Don't know what the final will be acrylic metal, I don't know.
Started hiding some led's and wires, and think I could get that led on the left a bit tighter, we'll see.
Going to start working on the 24 pin next.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Update on my HAF.
> Started sleeving. Made a prototype bay cover out of wood. Don't know what the final will be acrylic metal, I don't know.
> Started hiding some led's and wires, and think I could get that led on the left a bit tighter, we'll see.
> Going to start working on the 24 pin next.


That looks great

Is that the KM2 or KM3 Seasonic X you have in there?


----------



## Mandrake7062

Shilka, Thanks









I don't understand your KM reference but here a link.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-


----------



## trapjaw72

looks very good bro very nice makes me love my haf-xm even more with mods im doing good-luck with the rest my friend....


----------



## sniperpowa

I guess I'll join this club I have a Haf X 942. I've had it for over a year lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Shilka, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your KM reference but here a link.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-


Thats the older KM2 buy wow 1250 watts was bit overkill but at least its a good unit and not a crapp one

Anyway looks great


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Update on my HAF.
> Started sleeving. Made a prototype bay cover out of wood. Don't know what the final will be acrylic metal, I don't know.
> Started hiding some led's and wires, and think I could get that led on the left a bit tighter, we'll see.
> Going to start working on the 24 pin next.


You've done a great job to get so much gear into a 932 without it looking too crammed. Especially the front rad!


----------



## Professional

I will post here soon as i am going to complete my build very soon, got busy few days ago, hope mine will be clean and less messy inside the HAF X.


----------



## trapjaw72

looks really good i like how the rad in the front has the gigabyte plate on it.....


----------



## Krazee

More pics: Mandrake7062

Looks great


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You need to turn that GPU duct to look like this. It should drop a few c off the GPU's. (See image below).
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me the specs of the front 230mm haf x fan?


i did this on purpose dropped 2-3 c more than the original one
i put the rear fan intake to feed the h100i cool air
the front fan 230mm is a 700 rpm 3 pin that's all i know


----------



## trapjaw72

hello does any one know how to delete overclock.net account thanks guy's


----------



## purekhaos

Submitted! Hope to get approved soon.


----------



## Erick Silver

why would you want to delete the account?


----------



## trapjaw72

well for one my friend never seen forum have so many rule's,Ive been a member @evga,forum's about 6 year's an oc3d.an not one time have I been treated like a kid like this forum has,no member's like you or me have done anything, Im new been here just few month's an can see this forum will not be here long,you cant delete account I see now so going too delete my info only way,thanks buddy.......


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> well for one my friend never seen forum have so many rule's,Ive been a member @evga,forum's about 6 year's an oc3d.an not one time have I been treated like a kid like this forum has,no member's like you or me have done anything, Im new been here just few month's an can see this forum will not be here long,you cant delete account I see now so going too delete my info only way,thanks buddy.......


You get problems on all forums. I've hung with this one because it's not "company specific" and it is well moderated so you tend to get little verbal abuse. On one of the company forums I dared to offer a little gentle criticism of one of their products - a product which I had actually bought and paid a lot of money for - and it was like I was surrounded by wolves after blood. That doesn't happen here.


----------



## trapjaw72

not true it did happen here by a mod so wrong my friend this forum not as good, as evga or oc3d Ive been in them over 6 years both not one time had any trouble with mos's...


----------



## shilka

This is also the only forum other then jonnyguru where i have actually seen PSU experts

On most other sites you find what i like to call the PSU monkeys


----------



## THC Butterz

Hay guys, winding down the work on my 932, all i still have to do is go pick up another piece of plexi tomarow because I lost a chip in the corner of the one im using now and rivet it in








http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/THC_Butterz/media/IMG_0017_zpsb9b40202.jpg.html


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Gotta say, I'm loving my 912. The mesh look is great and THIS card reader should go great with it. I'll post pictures when I get everything together, since I realized today I couldn't quit Windows cold turkey and I still need to get that card reader in, plus a decent 900p or 1080p monitor, but that's for later. I'm not a huge fan of the support for only one external 3.5" device, but that's not a huge issue. I also don't like that only one of the 5.25" bays has a toolless lock while the rest suffer from my rage trying to get the screws to line up. However, the removable drive cages pair well with the toolless rails, and my red LED fans look awesome. Seven 3.5" drives plus two 2.5" drives and space for crossfire/SLi means I don't think I'll need another case unless I go mini-ITX. Plus, cable space. That's important.


----------



## Mandrake7062

That's looking very nice THC!!


----------



## Jeemil89

Updated my rig a bit this weekend. I made a psu cover from acrylic and noctua fans painted and did som sleeving (gonna take a week for my finger to recover







).
I'm using all black coolant now and gonna upload some pictures later on. But this is after the small update

Pics.







What do you guys think?


----------



## Samurai707

So pretty!


----------



## trapjaw72

hello bro very clean rig I like everything you did to it.great job my friend do mine next lol.....


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> So pretty!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> hello bro very clean rig I like everything you did to it.great job my friend do mine next lol.....


Thanks guys!!

Can't wait to start on a new project already







Got to get out of university first


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Updated my rig a bit this weekend. I made a psu cover from acrylic and noctua fans painted and did som sleeving (gonna take a week for my finger to recover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I'm using all black coolant now and gonna upload some pictures later on. But this is after the small update
> 
> Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Shweet. I love the plastic PSU full length cover. May even have to copy it


----------



## Mandrake7062

Jeemil, I think your rig is a beauty!!!!
Only way I see to improve it would be to turn those fans in front 180 deg. to hide the wire, paint the screws black and 86 those black ties, the cables are probably trained by now and will stay right there, but boy she sure is sweet! Love that loop!


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Shweet. I love the plastic PSU full length cover. May even have to copy it


Thanks! If you do copy it then one thing I recommend is when bending the acrylic sheet I heated it from below the sheet rather than on top of the bending point, since there can appear some bubbles if you heat it too much by mistake. So if you manage to make some bubbles they will be on the under side of the piece and will save you some sanding








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Jeemil, I think your rig is a beauty!!!!
> Only way I see to improve it would be to turn those fans in front 180 deg. to hide the wire, paint the screws black and 86 those black ties, the cables are probably trained by now and will stay right there, but boy she sure is sweet! Love that loop!


Do you spy on me?














Because that is exactly what I am gonna do. The screws will be replaced for black ones and the ties are only to train the wires. The fans are mounted so that the label text is right, but i could maybe make some black stickers on them


----------



## NitrousX

Do you guys know if the clear side panel will increase temps as opposed to the panel with the 230nm side fan? Thanks!


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Do you guys know if the clear side panel will increase temps as opposed to the panel with the 230nm side fan? Thanks!


Quote:


> Fans mounted on the side of the case can be useful, but they often cause problems. If they're running at a too high a CFM, side fans can render heatsink fans mounted on video cards and CPUs ineffective. They can cause turbulence, hindering the efficient flow of air through a case, and can contribute significantly to dust build-up. A side-mounted fan should only ever be used to gently stir the warm air that can accumulate in the "dead spot" beneath PCIe and PCI cards. This is best achieved by using a larger, low RPM fan.


A quote from Extremetechs guide to aircooling.

Assuming you're talking abnout haf x.

Removing the side fans is going to make your gpu temps to rise a bit i think, but you could put the extra fan up top to increase airflow through the case. One way to test the temps is you could put the right side cover on the left side and then compare the temps to fan vs fanless.

Hope that helps


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Updated my rig a bit this weekend. I made a psu cover from acrylic and noctua fans painted and did som sleeving (gonna take a week for my finger to recover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I'm using all black coolant now and gonna upload some pictures later on. But this is after the small update
> 
> Pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looking great! Well done!









*ONE* question tho.. Where... are.... the.... HDD/SSD's??


----------



## trapjaw72

Alphacool-Radiators will be shipping rad's now with sticker's in the box, from now on make's the build look so bad to me {sticker} does's,.......


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Looking great! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ONE* question tho.. Where... are.... the.... HDD/SSD's??


Thanks! A modder never reveals his secrets







ok.. they are hidden behind the motherboard tray just in line where the side panel bends out a bit so the hdd fits perfectly. They are fitted with dampened mounting brackets to eleminate resonance and temps are still normal.


----------



## trapjaw72

lol every time I see your pic with dog,hurt's but its so funny


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> lol every time I see your pic with dog,hurt's but its so funny


Yep, and I own a frenchie (french bulldog) too, but sadly he can't do splits


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> A quote from Extremetechs guide to aircooling.
> 
> Assuming you're talking abnout haf x.
> 
> Removing the side fans is going to make your gpu temps to rise a bit i think, but you could put the extra fan up top to increase airflow through the case. One way to test the temps is you could put the right side cover on the left side and then compare the temps to fan vs fanless.
> 
> Hope that helps


I have a HAF 932 and I thought about switching to the window only side panel just for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I have a HAF 932 and I thought about switching to the window only side panel just for aesthetic purposes.


I found no great difference when I swapped the side panel and lost the side fan.If you were worried you could always stick one of these in if you have a spare PCI slot http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/380275906978?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=63 or one of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3688/slf-08/AzenX_Blitztorm_System_Slot_Cooler_BT-SC70BBL.html?tl=g40c18s62


----------



## Professional

WOW, that is nice rig you managed, Jeemil, i really want to make mine same but i don't know how, the cables for some components are short and it seems i made a mess inside it with little cables until i am done, i don't know how i can have cables managed clean, mostly that for the cooler.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> WOW, that is nice rig you managed, Jeemil, i really want to make mine same but i don't know how, the cables for some components are short and it seems i made a mess inside it with little cables until i am done, i don't know how i can have cables managed clean, mostly that for the cooler.


Thanks! I also did have some problems with the cable lengths, but i solved it by taking the psu apart and made new custom length wires with sleeving. I also removed all the cables coming from the psu that i didn't need, so I don't have to hide them somewhere.
But if you don't want to sleeve or take anything apart then sleeved extensions are always a good option.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Thanks! I also did have some problems with the cable lengths, but i solved it by taking the psu apart and made new custom length wires with sleeving. I also removed all the cables coming from the psu that i didn't need, so I don't have to hide them somewhere.
> But if you don't want to sleeve or take anything apart then sleeved extensions are always a good option.


Cool, i don't know what is sleeve and where i can get them and how to do it?


----------



## STW1911

If you want to get into cable sleeving, I would highly recommend that you check out this guy's threads and store for learning all about sleeving. He is like the king of sleeving. He has a ton of tutorials and reviews, and now has his own store that you could get your supplies at. http://www.overclock.net/f/18034/lutroo-customs


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Cool, i don't know what is sleeve and where i can get them and how to do it?


Here is a great guide to do it. But some pre-sleeved extensions are also good looking. Like this one.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Professional

Thank you very much!

Well, i prefer to go/do pre-sleeved ones extensions, that is why my 2 rig [2nd & 3rd are so messy inside because no sleeving, i am not into doing cutting connecting things with cables/wires, so i hope i can find ready-sleeves[or pre-sleeved] extensions, I don't know where if i can find it locally in my area.

I hope i can find those sleeves from few online stores i buy from.


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> If you want to get into cable sleeving, I would highly recommend that you check out this guy's threads and store for learning all about sleeving. He is like the king of sleeving. He has a ton of tutorials and reviews, and now has his own store that you could get your supplies at. http://www.overclock.net/f/18034/lutroo-customs


he is 100 percent right lutroo-customs is the best


----------



## Mandrake7062

I ordered the side panel with the window, and they are sure taking the time about getting it out.


----------



## trapjaw72

easy just to mod it your self,.....


----------



## afallickwang

Here is my main gaming rig in the Cooler Master HAF X case. Nothing special in specs with i5 Ivybridge processor and Radeon 4870 graphics card.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my main gaming rig in the Cooler Master HAF X case. Nothing special in specs with i5 Ivybridge processor and Radeon 4870 graphics card.


Could you take a photo with the side off you really cant see much else then the case


----------



## afallickwang

Sounds good. I will take new photos later when I get home tonight then!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Sounds good. I will take new photos later when I get home tonight then!


Thanks


----------



## Mandrake7062

I was thinking about it, then decided that I'd pop this in and think about a custom one with the original.
That way I could take my time. I've been thinking about a window with good view but also having a couple of well placed fans.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So my CPU is peaking at 100% usage with 2 each 200mm and 120mm fans. I'm under 50 degrees C, and my GPU peaked at 60 degrees for some strange reason while running [email protected] I think I'll overclock until I peak at 70 degrees.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So my CPU is peaking at 100% usage with 2 each 200mm and 120mm fans. I'm under 50 degrees C, and my GPU peaked at 60 degrees for some strange reason while running [email protected] I think I'll overclock until I peak at 70 degrees.


Mine ran over 60c in my HAF 912. You have good temps what is your CPU at now? [email protected] can run things harder than any stress test program out there that even the most stable OC can be challenged.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So my CPU is peaking at 100% usage with 2 each 200mm and 120mm fans. I'm under 50 degrees C, and my GPU peaked at 60 degrees for some strange reason while running [email protected] I think I'll overclock until I peak at 70 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine ran over 60c in my HAF 912. You have good temps what is your CPU at now? [email protected] can run things harder than any stress test program out there that even the most stable OC can be challenged.
Click to expand...

Stock FX6300. I'm not running [email protected] on "Full," just the second highest. I'm going off Speedfan so I'm not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So my CPU is peaking at 100% usage with 2 each 200mm and 120mm fans. I'm under 50 degrees C, and my GPU peaked at 60 degrees for some strange reason while running [email protected] I think I'll overclock until I peak at 70 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine ran over 60c in my HAF 912. You have good temps what is your CPU at now? [email protected] can run things harder than any stress test program out there that even the most stable OC can be challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stock FX6300. I'm not running [email protected] on "Full," just the second highest. I'm going off Speedfan so I'm not sure how accurate it is.
Click to expand...

Yeah you can probably OC your CPU a bit. Use a program called real temp (similar to Intel's core temp) to check your temps on load. GPU-Z is also a must because that sensors tab tells you all kinds of temps including VRM sensor(s). I'm using the former 7.2.9 client that doesn't have the slider bar like that. If you're using the client-type beta you'll get the newer project that uses the core 17 WUs.


----------



## Mandrake7062

My window panel came in last night along with the rgb led so I ran a quick test.

http://kdf-computers.com/ledtest/ledtest_player.html


----------



## trapjaw72

looks good bro very nice, Mandrake from harry-potter......?........


----------



## Mandrake7062

It funny you say that because I think Harry Potter was on the tv at the time.
I was thinking about getting the bobble head Gollum for the corner of the power supply, just as a goof.







My Precioussss
http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=NC30485&gclid=CIWh-ML-pbgCFYai4Aod6lwA_Q#.Ud3h5E2fiUk


----------



## Mandrake7062

Oh I get it now, but know. I was in a MC Club way back and everyone got nicknames only you couldn't pick your own. Someone had to give it to you so I ended up with Mandrake because I was the first using Mandrake Linux and it ticked everyone off because they could post pictures to the forum back then, but I could because Mandrake allowed me to alter the forum html when IE could not. hehe So it was Mandrake from then on.


----------



## trapjaw72

lol its cool I love it IM a big fan,


----------



## raisethe3

Are there any HAF 912 Advance owners here? Just wondering what's the difference between that and the regular 912+ or whatever its called. I am contemplating on getting one for a new build.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Are there any HAF 912 Advance owners here? Just wondering what's the difference between that and the regular 912+ or whatever its called. I am contemplating on getting one for a new build.


The Advanced comes with a plexiglass sidepanel window instead of the normal one. It has an addition normal 200mm fan at the top, and I think it has 2 internal usb3 ports in one of the 5.25 bays as well.

Edit: the advanced version is Asia only


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Yeah you can probably OC your CPU a bit. Use a program called real temp (similar to Intel's core temp) to check your temps on load. GPU-Z is also a must because that sensors tab tells you all kinds of temps including VRM sensor(s). I'm using the former 7.2.9 client that doesn't have the slider bar like that. If you're using the client-type beta you'll get the newer project that uses the core 17 WUs.


I'm not sure if i should be relieved that desktop cooling doesn't totally suck when compared to my laptop (and tonight, a friend's - he said his framerates in games would randomly plummet, and Speedfan showed 80 degrees Celsius when I checked) or somewhat angry that I can't stress the system enough: I'm under 55 degrees at 4.3 GHz (I'll stop when I hit 4.5) while running [email protected] on full. I have all these fans and I want to use every last one of them to their fullest potential, gosh darn it! I might need a 140mm fan for the side panel; my GPU is hitting a little over 60 degrees and flipping the fan from intake to exhaust did nothing. I want my components to die from voltage, not heat, and this case is seemingly wonderful for that.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm not sure if i should be relieved that desktop cooling doesn't totally suck when compared to my laptop (and tonight, a friend's - he said his framerates in games would randomly plummet, and Speedfan showed 80 degrees Celsius when I checked) or somewhat angry that I can't stress the system enough: I'm under 55 degrees at 4.3 GHz (I'll stop when I hit 4.5) while running [email protected] on full. I have all these fans and I want to use every last one of them to their fullest potential, gosh darn it! I might need a 140mm fan for the side panel; my GPU is hitting a little over 60 degrees and flipping the fan from intake to exhaust did nothing. I want my components to die from voltage, not heat, and this case is seemingly wonderful for that.


Sorry if I'm understanding it wrong, but do you think your computer runs too hot or what? Because those temps look pretty good (super good if you're using aircooling).


----------



## Seban

Hello lads.
Im considering swaping one big fan from the side panel of my HAF 932 for 4 smaller fans (120mm if Im correct) I just need to know two things:

1) What kind of wrench do I need to remove the fan coz the screws are different from an X-wrench and I cant get rid of that with cross wrench. When I tried to buy one in a shop I said gimmie allen wrench or torx screw they asked what side and I said I dunno ***, u are the dealer I have a HAF932 maybe u can... and they said no get the size. So I know there are some moders out here that can tell what kind of wrench to buy.

2) What is that thing that connects four power plugs from them fans Im going to buy into one molex ? Is it called multi-connector? What is it?


----------



## trapjaw72

Fan Splitter PCB Allen Key is a 3mm.......I hope this is what you need if not pm me bro good-luck.......









419y+0HvldL.jpg 17k .jpg file


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm not sure if i should be relieved that desktop cooling doesn't totally suck when compared to my laptop (and tonight, a friend's - he said his framerates in games would randomly plummet, and Speedfan showed 80 degrees Celsius when I checked) or somewhat angry that I can't stress the system enough: I'm under 55 degrees at 4.3 GHz (I'll stop when I hit 4.5) while running [email protected] on full. I have all these fans and I want to use every last one of them to their fullest potential, gosh darn it! I might need a 140mm fan for the side panel; my GPU is hitting a little over 60 degrees and flipping the fan from intake to exhaust did nothing. I want my components to die from voltage, not heat, and this case is seemingly wonderful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm understanding it wrong, but do you think your computer runs too hot or what? Because those temps look pretty good (super good if you're using aircooling).
Click to expand...

No, I'm used to my laptop consistently hitting 65 degrees or more under load and I feel like nothing this cool can be working right, especially with a processor using nearly twice the gigahertz, three times the cores, and a couple generations later being as powerful as it is. I've gotten to the point where I feel a computer should be able to cook a chicken safely, but not boil water in order to run at full power and still lag in resource intensive applications. And yes, this is all air cooled.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> Fan Splitter PCB Allen Key is a 3mm.......I hope this is what you need if not pm me bro good-luck.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 419y+0HvldL.jpg 17k .jpg file


Thanks a lot bro!
It helped. Got rid of that big ugly fan and installed four blue led ones!

Its like a discoteque now. Pimpin' hard!

I must consider removing top big fan and replacing it with four small but Im out of money for now









But for sure will be +100 to SWAG if I do the same with top of the case


----------



## trapjaw72

IM glad I could help you my friend.......


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The Advanced comes with a plexiglass sidepanel window instead of the normal one. It has an addition normal 200mm fan at the top, and I think it has 2 internal usb3 ports in one of the 5.25 bays as well.
> 
> Edit: the advanced version is Asia only


Thanks for replying.

The Advanced Version that I am looking at is on Ebay. I am contemplating on getting one, but need to figure out to get rid of the Antec 300. Don't want to leave it to waste ya' know? Going to be hard to find some to buy my Antec.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The Advanced comes with a plexiglass sidepanel window instead of the normal one. It has an addition normal 200mm fan at the top, and I think it has 2 internal usb3 ports in one of the 5.25 bays as well.
> 
> Edit: the advanced version is Asia only
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> The Advanced Version that I am looking at is on Ebay. I am contemplating on getting one, but need to figure out to get rid of the Antec 300. Don't want to leave it to waste ya' know? Going to be hard to find some to buy my Antec.
Click to expand...

There's not much of a life left for older cases unless you really mod them into something. My old Antec case has a single 80mm intake fan which didn't cut it back then and sure won't cut it with todays standard.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> The Advanced comes with a plexiglass sidepanel window instead of the normal one. It has an addition normal 200mm fan at the top, and I think it has 2 internal usb3 ports in one of the 5.25 bays as well.
> 
> Edit: the advanced version is Asia only
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> The Advanced Version that I am looking at is on Ebay. I am contemplating on getting one, but need to figure out to get rid of the Antec 300. Don't want to leave it to waste ya' know? Going to be hard to find some to buy my Antec.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not much of a life left for older cases unless you really mod them into something. My old Antec case has a single 80mm intake fan which didn't cut it back then and sure won't cut it with todays standard.
Click to expand...

Put a passively cooled E-350 or a Jaguar chip in it.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> There's not much of a life left for older cases unless you really mod them into something. My old Antec case has a single 80mm intake fan which didn't cut it back then and sure won't cut it with todays standard.


What do you mean? Are you saying that no one buys the Antec 300 now days? I don't mod nor do I know anything about modding. I just want to be able to put it in good use. If someone can use it, then by all means good. But was hoping to get something out of it, even its a little.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> There's not much of a life left for older cases unless you really mod them into something. My old Antec case has a single 80mm intake fan which didn't cut it back then and sure won't cut it with todays standard.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Are you saying that no one buys the Antec 300 now days? I don't mod nor do I know anything about modding. I just want to be able to put it in good use. If someone can use it, then by all means good. But was hoping to get something out of it, even its a little.
Click to expand...

It's a nice case, but it honestly can not keep up with other things in it's price range. The 912 for example, and others. (Based on Newegg pricing)

Still, I use a case slightly worse off than that for a Llano rig, it's no trouble at all. Priced well, it could sell easily to someone who needs a budget rig. It's still got plenty of life left in it for lower-power and lower-heat rigs. I wouldn't try to put TriFire 7970s in it though.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a nice case, but it honestly can not keep up with other things in it's price range. The 912 for example, and others. (Based on Newegg pricing)
> 
> Still, I use a case slightly worse off than that for a Llano rig, it's no trouble at all. Priced well, it could sell easily to someone who needs a budget rig. It's still got plenty of life left in it for lower-power and lower-heat rigs. *I wouldn't try to put TriFire 7970s in it though*.


In the HAF 912? For sure it won't fit, or maybe it'll overheat.









Not looking for going tri-fire or tri-sli anyways. My mobo can only handle two-way.


----------



## revro

does 932 advanced have a fan controller? i really like the case but i am also tempted by akasa toxic case which has 40w fan controller for like 8 fans, and i already have a akasa venom power 1k psu + 1 akasa front fan and 2 yellow fans that kind of look like yellow/green









best
revro


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a nice case, but it honestly can not keep up with other things in it's price range. The 912 for example, and others. (Based on Newegg pricing)
> 
> Still, I use a case slightly worse off than that for a Llano rig, it's no trouble at all. Priced well, it could sell easily to someone who needs a budget rig. It's still got plenty of life left in it for lower-power and lower-heat rigs. *I wouldn't try to put TriFire 7970s in it though*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the HAF 912? For sure it won't fit, or maybe it'll overheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking for going tri-fire or tri-sli anyways. My mobo can only handle two-way.
Click to expand...

The Antec 300.

The 912 could handle Trifire well enough, it'd just be a little toasty.


----------



## Seban

I have applied like two times or more my application and Im still not in the club directory :/

Is the club dead ?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I have applied like two times or more my application and Im still not in the club directory :/
> 
> Is the club dead ?


I applied months ago, but I'm not on the list. I don't really know what's up with that, but people still come by and post every now and then, so this club is still up and running in my book.


----------



## Seban

It would be nice to be legitmately a part of the club.... Bossman could wake up from his eternal sleep and add us but no he abandoned the club. Bad management I say!


----------



## DUpgrade

I got a 900D now so I've sort of left the club unless having owned a HAF 912 still allows me to be in the club?


----------



## PinzaC55

Latest upgrades.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Latest upgrades.


***able


----------



## STW1911

.


----------



## STW1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Latest upgrades.


Besides the birds nest in front of the power supply, that's a pretty sweet looking rig. Take some time and hide those wires behind the motherboard, they should all fit. It doesn't matter what they look like back there unless you want to show that off too.


----------



## trapjaw72

wow that's bad bro build a great rig to have a nest of wire's,....no way take time to fix that just like other guy said, if not that make's your rig look very bad............just trying too help my friend..........


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Besides the birds nest in front of the power supply, that's a pretty sweet looking rig. Take some time and hide those wires behind the motherboard, they should all fit. It doesn't matter what they look like back there unless you want to show that off too.


I know the cable mess is disgusting but I have a few days off work so I will be dealing with it soon! Some of them are temporary anyway and I have ordered some black Molex connectors which will help


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Latest upgrades.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Besides the birds nest in front of the power supply, that's a pretty sweet looking rig. Take some time and hide those wires behind the motherboard, they should all fit. It doesn't matter what they look like back there unless you want to show that off too.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the cable mess is disgusting but I have a few days off work so I will be dealing with it soon! Some of them are temporary anyway and I have ordered some black Molex connectors which will help
Click to expand...

I could understand the cables at the bottom if you had a non modular PSU but with that one there should be more than enough room behind the mobo for those cables to be managed better. The white molex connectors don't matter if they're behind/hidden in the grand scheme of things. I really like that 200mm rad but with those megaflows I can't imagine they provide much static pressure.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I could understand the cables at the bottom if you had a non modular PSU but with that one there should be more than enough room behind the mobo for those cables to be managed better. The white molex connectors don't matter if they're behind/hidden in the grand scheme of things. I really like that 200mm rad but with those megaflows I can't imagine they provide much static pressure.


I have referred to the cables earlier. Every time I upgrade (frequently) I mess around with the cables and I have to admit I have gotten lazy. My recent replacement of the HAF-X hot swap bay by a Startech Trayless Adapter resulted in the 2 white molexes and my priority is to sleeve them and change the connectors to black. My PC suffered a near fatal crash a couple of months ago and it took me nearly a month to rectify it due to which added another cable (Corsair Link) which I can't (AFAIK) get rid of, much as I would like to









The front fan was the result of two weeks planning with the help of this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1034195/phobya-xtreme-200-radiator .It (Phobya Xtreme 200) is one of only two 200mm rads available, the other being Antec which is Aluminium. The fans are one of only about three available in this size and the other two probably don't fit. Its true that they aren't high CFM but I added the Phobya plexi shrouds to avoid the "dead zone" in the centre of the fans. It's performance is _superb_ when I just added it to the CPU loop it removed 20 C from the CPU temp under maximum load, down from 50 to 30. When I added the GTX 690, it reduced the GPU max temp running Valley benchmark from 80 C to 45 C! It (the rad) has been one of the best upgrades I have ever done


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys! Now that summer is in full swing it was time to change out the filtration on my HAF 922.

I was using simple Aluminum Window Screening. Thats a month worth of dust build up on that screen and yet I was still getting dust in my case, of course.


Spotted this filter at my General Merchandise Store


Thin enough to allow air to pass but not too restrictive.


Cut down to size


Fitted!


Will be cutting and fitting more of this filtration to the drive bay covers too.

$3.50 for that filter BTW


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Nice job Erick!


----------



## revro

i am now going to transplant my mb to new case, and i have a question about the start/reset buttons and hdd diod. on my mb manual i see also + - on the connectors. will i see in new case cables what pin is + and what pin is minus, and what happens if i insert it other way?

thank you
revro


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i am now going to transplant my mb to new case, and i have a question about the start/reset buttons and hdd diod. on my mb manual i see also + - on the connectors. will i see in new case cables what pin is + and what pin is minus, and what happens if i insert it other way?
> 
> thank you
> revro


Often the case cables for the switches and LEDs are twisted in pairs to the connectors. The pairs consists often of one white wire and one double colored wire. The double colored or colored wire is the + wire. In most cases however there are markings on the connectors for + and -. The connectors for different switches can be installed both ways (as long as they are 1-0 switches).

Hope that helps


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i am now going to transplant my mb to new case, and i have a question about the start/reset buttons and hdd diod. on my mb manual i see also + - on the connectors. will i see in new case cables what pin is + and what pin is minus, and what happens if i insert it other way?
> 
> thank you
> revro
> 
> 
> 
> Often the case cables for the switches and LEDs are twisted in pairs to the connectors. The pairs consists often of one white wire and one double colored wire. The double colored or colored wire is the + wire. In most cases however there are markings on the connectors for + and -. The connectors for different switches can be installed both ways (as long as they are 1-0 switches).
> 
> Hope that helps
Click to expand...

I have read that with LED's, the +/- connections do matter, and if they are reversed, the light will not work. However, if the connections are reversed for the power or reset buttons, the button will function properly. I haven't tried anything though.


----------



## trapjaw72

Hello guy's I sent a pm an never got a answer back at all. This club is dead we need some one to take over asap. An the club should be all cooler-master cases. not just a few cm cases. Lets get this club back up an Running guy's like it should be............


----------



## Cosworth

Actually there are clubs for the other case series in the product range, however i do agree with the fact that we do need a new admin to keep the lists up to date


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I have read that with LED's, the +/- connections do matter, and if they are reversed, the light will not work. However, if the connections are reversed for the power or reset buttons, the button will function properly. I haven't tried anything though.


Yep, this is true. Simple electronics.


----------



## revro

but will the diod blow out or just not run, so that when i change the connector it will light on properly?

thank you
revro


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> Hello guy's I sent a pm an never got a answer back at all. This club is dead we need some one to take over asap. An the club should be all cooler-master cases. not just a few cm cases. Lets get this club back up an Running guy's like it should be............


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Actually there are clubs for the other case series in the product range, however i do agree with the fact that we do need a new admin to keep the lists up to date


The club is not dead. It is running slower than it used to, but thats because of how old it is and how long its been around. If the OP/Admin of the club has not been active for a while then yes we need a new one. However, as for ALL CM case, I disagree. This is the HAF Club. Not the Storm Stryker/Storm Scout I/II etc club. This club was originally created in the days when the HAF Cases were probably one of the most ventilated cases on the market. Thus the "HAF(High Air Flow)" Designation. The HAF Series offered features and design at the time of this clubs conception that was different than most other case producers out there.

I will agree that the addition of the HAF XB and the HAF XM to our ranks for this club should happen. But there are already separate clubs for them as well. CM did some changes to the 2 most recent models to the HAF line that some people felt warranted a new club for those models. I can't say that I agree or disagree with them.

So lets keep this the HAF Club. The addition of any other line of CM Case will only muck up the thread.


----------



## trapjaw72

I dont know how if no Admin running the club or even trying,an ive seen just few post in 3 weeks I say its dead. an to be fare its just your opinion on coolermaster cases,we should ask every one an make it fare....an this is my opinion also......


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> I dont know how if no Admin running the club or even trying,an ive seen just few post in 3 weeks I say its dead. an to be fare its just your opinion on coolermaster cases,we should ask every one an make it fare....an this is my opinion also......


Well said although a little bit gibberish since I guess ure not native english speaker (but who gives a damn - neither am I)

I wanna be able to put in signature something like "Proud owner of HAF932 and member of the club" not just for e-peen but strong sense of community, discussions with fine people like trapjaw and other haf enthusiasts, moders, etc.

I love viewint this topic and see other people take pride in polishing their haf's and modding skills aswell regular showoffs =)

Let us prehaps make a new clube and put a vote for the president of the club if this one is no longer functioning properly..

What say you, lads ?


----------



## DUpgrade

Considering the thread owner hasn't posted anything on OCN for over a year now I would guess they have given up here. I think the HAF cases are great and it's clear that CM wanted to continue the HAF X line with the XM and XB models. This thread has probably become dated since people using a 912/922/932 may have migrated to a larger (or smaller) case. I used my HAF 912 for 2 years and it was a great case but it's now my old rig's case (threw away the old Antec).


----------



## Mandrake7062

I'm not dead yet, just wiring.


----------



## revro

i just checked the topicstarted DWSR was last online
6 days, 6 hours ago
if you look up his profile you can see his email and skype

best
revro


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> but will the diod blow out or just not run, so that when i change the connector it will light on properly?
> 
> thank you
> revro


It just won't light up if not connected properly. Should be no damage.


----------



## revro

thank you. funny thing, well rather sad thing is, i have an electro engineering degree and even comprehensive electrical highschool







but then again i work in IT for over a decade and never actually worked with electric







so why keep it in head

best
revro


----------



## STW1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> Hello guy's I sent a pm an never got a answer back at all. This club is dead we need some one to take over asap. An the club should be all cooler-master cases. not just a few cm cases. Lets get this club back up an Running guy's like it should be............


This is a HAF club, and should stay a HAF club! There is no reason to change it just because it is now lacking in admin, we just need to find someone who is willing and able to take over this club as it is! Like Eric Silver said, there are other clubs dedicated to the other Coolermaster cases, this one is dedicated the HAF and X series Coolermaster cases, and it has a lot of members already in it. It is also, I do believe, one of the longest running threads here on OCN.

Just my :2cents:rant


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> This is a HAF club, and should stay a HAF club! There is no reason to change it just because it is now lacking in admin, we just need to find someone who is willing and able to take over this club as it is! Like Eric Silver said, there are other clubs dedicated to the other Coolermaster cases, this one is dedicated the HAF and X series Coolermaster cases, and it has a lot of members already in it. It is also, I do believe, one of the longest running threads here on OCN.
> 
> Just my :2cents:rant


I agree, and Cooler Master has not forgotten the HAF series. Expect our next HAF series to be just as revolutionary.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I agree, and Cooler Master has not forgotten the HAF series. Expect our next HAF series to be just as revolutionary.


Great i have been looking forward for a long time for a new HAF case

Will it or one of them be a follow on to the HAF X?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> I agree, and Cooler Master has not forgotten the HAF series. Expect our next HAF series to be just as revolutionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Great i have been looking forward for a long time for a new HAF case
> 
> Will it or one of them be a follow on to the HAF X?
Click to expand...

I remember seeing it being discussed in a Q and A with Cooler Master. I'll see if I can find the article when I hop back on my computer and give you the details.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I remember seeing it being discussed in a Q and A with Cooler Master. I'll see if I can find the article when I hop back on my computer and give you the details.


Thanks


----------



## CptAsian

Here we are. This is somewhat lengthy, but it has lots of good stuff in it. I recommend reading the whole thing if you can.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooler-master-ama-toms-hardware,3550.html

A few questions regarding new cases in the HAF series of you don't want to dig through the whole article:
Quote:


> Q. Is Cooler Master going to develop a HAF series in small form factor chassis any time soon?
> 
> A. Without giving too many details - yes!


Quote:


> Q. Do you plan to add USB3 functionality to the HAF series cases?
> 
> A. Yes all future HAF Chassis will include at least one (usually two) Front USB connection.


Quote:


> Q. I was wondering if there are plans for a new HAF case full tower like HAF X?
> 
> A. Yes. Just cannot talk about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... we have something that will really fit what you are looking for. Just not ready to talk about it yet!


----------



## huhh

Got a question for for you guys. Has anyone here removed the 5 1/4 bay from their HAF X? Does it affect the structural integrity of the case at all? I Currently have a 240rad in the front of the case but I'm only able to do push with my Ap-15's because the 360 rad on the top doesn't allow my to bring it back far enough for push/pull. Removing the cage would allow me to drop the rad and bring it back enough for clearance. The rads are Swiftech XP's so they have a dense 20fpi, and having push pull would give me a few degree's. Pics below....

I already have two extra Ap-15's sleeved and ready for it, so there's no point in saying it's not worth the extra money for fans.




Excuse the dust, I haven't cleaned it in a month lol


----------



## Lucky 23

I haven't posted here in a little while. Here are some new pics of the rig


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> Got a question for for you guys. Has anyone here removed the 5 1/4 bay from their HAF X? Does it affect the structural integrity of the case at all? I Currently have a 240rad in the front of the case but I'm only able to do push with my Ap-15's because the 360 rad on the top doesn't allow my to bring it back far enough for push/pull. Removing the cage would allow me to drop the rad and bring it back enough for clearance. The rads are Swiftech XP's so they have a dense 20fpi, and having push pull would give me a few degree's. Pics below....
> 
> I already have two extra Ap-15's sleeved and ready for it, so there's no point in saying it's not worth the extra money for fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the dust, I haven't cleaned it in a month lol


....................Hello bro no will not hurt, I took out Hdd cage an Dvd drive cage to fit 360 rad...............


----------



## Lucky 23

I'm staying with the HAF club


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I haven't posted here in a little while. Here are some new pics of the rig


How is your new Cooler Master V1000?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I haven't posted here in a little while. Here are some new pics of the rig


Awesome! Kinda reminds of the bit at the end of Close Encounters where Roy goes into the mothership and looks up.


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Well said although a little bit gibberish since I guess ure not native english speaker (but who gives a damn - neither am I)
> 
> I wanna be able to put in signature something like "Proud owner of HAF932 and member of the club" not just for e-peen but strong sense of community, discussions with fine people like trapjaw and other haf enthusiasts, moders, etc.
> 
> I love viewint this topic and see other people take pride in polishing their haf's and modding skills aswell regular showoffs =)
> 
> Let us prehaps make a new clube and put a vote for the president of the club if this one is no longer functioning properly..
> 
> What say you, lads ?


.......................................Hello my Friend Sound's great Lets Try...................


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How is your new Cooler Master V1000?


Its awesome. I had a Real Power Pro 650 for 5 years then i upgraded to this. Only problem i had was the SATA cable was a little short to reach my optical drive. If you just run it from the PSU to the drive it will reach but since i wanted it hidden behind the mobo tray, it was a little short. I just picked up this below and problem solved

NZXT SATA extension cable
http://www.amazon.com/CB-SATA-11P-Individually-Sleeved-Extension-Premium/dp/B003ZDNXZS

Have you seen johnny guru's review?
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=344


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its awesome. I had a Real Power Pro 650 for 5 years then i upgraded to this. Only problem i had was the SATA cable was a little short to reach my optical drive. If you just run it from the PSU to the drive it will reach but since i wanted it hidden behind the mobo tray, it was a little short. I just picked up this below and problem solved
> 
> NZXT SATA extension cable
> http://www.amazon.com/CB-SATA-11P-Individually-Sleeved-Extension-Premium/dp/B003ZDNXZS
> 
> Have you seen johnny guru's review?
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=344


Yes i have

Its a Seasonic KM3 if you did not know same platform as the Seasonic Platinum and the new X models as well as the Corsair AX760 and and AX860

But not AX760i and AX860i those are from another OEM

Last your PSU is not 80 plus gold


----------



## SmokinWaffle

If the OP is not being updated and the user is inactive, the thread ownership can be transferred to someone willing to do it (normally down to a public vote of sorts, that's the best way in my opinion).

I have PM'd the OP to see if he is still active/willing to update the thread/listen to your opinions, if I don't receive a reply in a week or two then we can look at other options.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> If the OP is not being updated and the user is inactive, the thread ownership can be transferred to someone willing to do it (normally down to a public vote of sorts, that's the best way in my opinion).
> 
> I have PM'd the OP to see if he is still active/willing to update the thread/listen to your opinions, if I don't receive a reply in a week or two then we can look at other options.


cool to know , wish i could do it :S

ps: find ur name funny


----------



## Erick Silver

I wish I had the time to do it as well. I am still trying to find someone to take over the LGA 775 club from me.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's your misunderstanding of the English language or inability to admit that the vast majority of users in this club dislike your idea. the {+} in the title does not refer to extra cases not listed at random it refers to the other HAF cases that would not be listed in the title. nobody has to be in charge to say they don't like your idea. posting 100 times about how this club needs to completely change it's point isn't going to gain you any ground as I suggested you are welcome to create and maintain your own club as long as it abides by this sites rules for club making.


Actually the + refers to the HAF 912+. A slightly updated version of the HAF 912. It was easier to put the "(+)" in there right after the 912 instead of a whole nother "HAF 912+". The + version came with a black painted interior.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I haven't posted here in a little while. Here are some new pics of the rig


Wooohoo I should report you for posting porn....

Nah! Just kidding mate. Sweet stuff you got there. Lookin' good!!!


----------



## fido

I did report already computer naked photos that is 101% against the ocn rules u seducing members by showing under pants of that sexy rig


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Actually the + refers to the HAF 912+. A slightly updated version of the HAF 912. It was easier to put the "(+)" in there right after the 912 instead of a whole nother "HAF 912+". The + version came with a black painted interior.


see i thought that's what it was and then confused myself. either way my point is still valid.
thanks for the correction


----------



## Paramount

first attempt cable management..


----------



## revro

so what do you some 3rd party fan controllers in your rigs, cause i didnot see in haf932advanced or others a fan controller. an akasa toxic case has a fan controller for 6 pwm fans

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so what do you some 3rd party fan controllers in your rigs, cause i didnot see in haf932advanced or others a fan controller. an akasa toxic case has a fan controller for 6 pwm fans
> 
> best
> revro


I have a Bitfenix Hydra Pro

Its simple and its works


----------



## fido

we need guide for fan controllers etc.. also comparing to all fan stuff like fan xpert 2 and Link from corsair etc.. some fan guru must go make 1


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so what do you some 3rd party fan controllers in your rigs, cause i didnot see in haf932advanced or others a fan controller. an akasa toxic case has a fan controller for 6 pwm fans
> 
> best
> revro


I use a Lamptron FC2 and a FC3


----------



## revro

i went with akasa toxic cause instead of haf932advanced because of the fan controller and dust filters. i have 2 left hands so i will never go with watercooling and therefore extreme air cooling is what i will do. 2 140mm on top, 4 120mm on side, 1 140mm rear and 140mm on bottom. front is a 230mm led fan

so i am now waiting on when my yellow den of toxic (case) vipers (fans) will be delivered







unfortunately there is no akasa toxic club here

best
revro


----------



## Erick Silver

I use a Lamptron FC6 Fan controller in my HAF 922


----------



## PinzaC55

I posted some pix of my upgraded rig a week ago and got roasted for my cable mess. So, yesterday I sat down to work. That night I discovered that my Lamptron FC5 V2 was crocked viz the display showed no numbers and some of the fans it controlled weren't working. Today I found that in fact as well as the display 2 of the fan connectors were dead. On looking for a new one I checked Amazon and found that one guy had his display DOA http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B0045JAHAA and on checking Ebay the only one for auction had the same problem - and he got £1.04 for it boxed. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121144385426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i went with akasa toxic cause instead of haf932advanced because of the fan controller and dust filters. i have 2 left hands so i will never go with watercooling and therefore extreme air cooling is what i will do. 2 140mm on top, 4 120mm on side, 1 140mm rear and 140mm on bottom. front is a 230mm led fan
> 
> so i am now waiting on when my yellow den of toxic (case) vipers (fans) will be delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately there is no akasa toxic club here
> 
> best
> revro


Not quite extreme, you need some 4000+rpm fans for that.







If it doesn't sound like it's going to take off and fly around the room it's not extreme enough lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes i have
> 
> Its a Seasonic KM3 if you did not know same platform as the Seasonic Platinum and the new X models as well as the Corsair AX760 and and AX860
> 
> But not AX760i and AX860i those are from another OEM
> 
> Last your PSU is not 80 plus gold


I read the review soooo what do you mean its not 80+ gold?

"Finally, this unit had zero problems exceeding its Gold certifications by a wide margin. I am not taking one single point away from this category, because performance was absolutely flawless. 10." From the Jonny Guru review

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Wooohoo I should report you for posting porn....
> 
> Nah! Just kidding mate. Sweet stuff you got there. Lookin' good!!!


Thank you Sir


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I read the review soooo what do you mean its not 80+ gold?
> 
> "Finally, this unit had zero problems exceeding its Gold certifications by a wide margin. I am not taking one single point away from this category, because performance was absolutely flawless. 10." From the Jonny Guru review
> Thank you Sir


Thats what i mean its not 80 plus gold its 80 plus platinum

Cooler Master has just underrated it


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats what i mean its not 80 plus gold its 80 plus platinum
> 
> Cooler Master has just underrated it


Oh ok i misunderstood you. I thought you were saying it as if it was a silver or bronze sorry


----------



## fido

Really the 80+ gold = 80+platinum ?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> This is a HAF club, and should stay a HAF club! There is no reason to change it just because it is now lacking in admin, we just need to find someone who is willing and able to take over this club as it is! Like Eric Silver said, there are other clubs dedicated to the other Coolermaster cases, this one is dedicated the HAF and X series Coolermaster cases, and it has a lot of members already in it. It is also, I do believe, one of the longest running threads here on OCN.
> 
> Just my :2cents:rant
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, and Cooler Master has not forgotten the HAF series. Expect our next HAF series to be just as revolutionary.
Click to expand...

I went and looked at the article that is... the more "fully fleshed" of this short response.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooler-master-ama-toms-hardware,3550-7.html
Quote:


> Q. Why don't you make all the fans on the case wireless?
> 
> A. This is a great idea; unfortunately it is patented by one of our competitors.


WHAT??!! WIRELESS CASE FANS?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Really the 80+ gold = 80+platinum ?


Cooler Master has underrated it to 80 plus gold as it cant do 80 plus platinum under extreme stress

So they just tought lets just underrated rather they overrated it


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> You can look at my computers to know the way I vote, not that there's even a vote. There are rumors of new HAF's in the works.


Looking at yours making me to think to replace my 2 Thermaltake cases and go with another HAF X cases, but they are doing fine for now, maybe if i plan on 4th build then definitely it will be one of those HAF series if it will be available in my area.


----------



## Mandrake7062

I like the HAF series, but there are a lot of nice cases out there.
My first wiring job is going slow, but I'm starting to get there.


----------



## Professional

So finally my rig with HAF X is working finally, it is my first time i build it by myself, just now i have to understand my case better more and also i have to watch how to manage clean cables/wires as i have been given and recommended before.


----------



## Seban

I wanna see some HAF porn!

Looking for inspiration torwards upgrading my HAF.

Got four blue leds on the side pannel for starters. I know nothing fancy but Im not level 99 moder yet


----------



## revro

so in the end i decided to go with akasa toxic. good bye my HAF friends








I must say, my gb 780oc wf is feeling very cool inside the den of vipers







down to 65 from 77C in old case




i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan. intakes have filters

best
revro


----------



## shilka

I have still not finished upgrading my HAF X based rig

Reason being lack of time and money

So why post about something that is not happeing

Maybe thats why the club is a bit dead others have a life as well so they dont post about nothing in the club

Still need to buy myself a new CPU cooler and a HDD but only have money for one of them right now so what to buy???


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so in the end i decided to go with akasa toxic. good bye my HAF friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, my gb 780oc wf is feeling very cool inside the den of vipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to 65 from 77C in old case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan. intakes have filters
> 
> best
> revro


Sorry bro its not because that this isnt CM HAF but I simpy dont like the case and colouring.
But if it suits you then it is all that really matters.


----------



## revro

no problem







haf is nice, too but all the cases including other brands looked like a combination of red/white in black casing
is the single 230mm fan in haf x enough to cool your gpus?

best
revro


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haf is nice, too but all the cases including other brands looked like a combination of red/white in black casing
> is the single 230mm fan in haf x enough to cool your gpus?
> 
> best
> revro


I swapped the side panel on my HAF-X for a plain window, thus losing the fan, and it seemed to make no real difference to my GPU, a GTX 690 which of course dumps half its heat inside the case. The real dramatic difference came when I watercooled it, max temp down from 80 C to 45. Fans on their own are OK but water beats them every time. Its expensive and challenging but worth it.


----------



## fido

yes coz the size of the fan make it move huge amount of air and be silent , and dont forget u get air from the front aswell not sure the side, also u can change the tha fan and put smaller size there is mounting options ready


----------



## revro

when i put my hand on side fans, i sense that the one fan on side of 780 (upper left) is blowing hot air out of the case other 3 are just for fun apparently. but they look awesome









best
revro


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> when i put my hand on side fans, i sense that the one fan on side of 780 (upper left) is blowing hot air out of the case other 3 are just for fun apparently. but they look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


At least cut those stupid yellow things down a bit from how they're sticking out like that. If you ever decide to go Haswell check out the MSI Mpower mobo it would go great with your whole color scheme going on there.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so in the end i decided to go with akasa toxic. good bye my HAF friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, my gb 780oc wf is feeling very cool inside the den of vipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to 65 from 77C in old case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan. intakes have filters
> 
> best
> revro


I look at these pics of a potentially awesome computer with a nice case that has great cable management and all I see is the LACK of cable management! Dude. The grommetted holes are there for a reason. Please use them! Not a single cable is being run through the cases cable management cutouts....


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I look at these pics of a potentially awesome computer with a nice case that has great cable management and all I see is the LACK of cable management! Dude. The grommetted holes are there for a reason. Please use them! Not a single cable is being run through the cases cable management cutouts....


actually they are. the power on, hdd led, front usb, sata power and data cables for ssd and dvdrom are all drawn via back.
the psu cables cant be used via the holes i know i tried it, and funny thing is my psu akasa venom power is made for this case








and remaining red/black cables are from fancontroller for the 4 side fans so i cant put them anywhere else







anyway thank you for advice

best
revro


----------



## Erick Silver

From what I am looking at with the amount of length you have on the 4/8pin and the 20+4 pin you could easily run those behind the board.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I look at these pics of a potentially awesome computer with a nice case that has great cable management and all I see is the LACK of cable management! Dude. The grommetted holes are there for a reason. Please use them! Not a single cable is being run through the cases cable management cutouts....
> 
> 
> 
> actually they are. the power on, hdd led, front usb, sata power and data cables for ssd and dvdrom are all drawn via back.
> the psu cables cant be used via the holes i know i tried it, and funny thing is my psu akasa venom power is made for this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and remaining red/black cables are from fancontroller for the 4 side fans so i cant put them anywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway thank you for advice
> 
> best
> revro
Click to expand...

How is the PSU made for the case if you can't manage the cables? Those 12v EPS and PCI-E cables can go behind if the thicker 24 pin cannot. If you have room for the IO cables at least put the fan controller extension behind and run it out the bottom. If you're going to leave things like that at least zip tie them together so they stay out of the way.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haf is nice, too but all the cases including other brands looked like a combination of red/white in black casing
> is the single 230mm fan in haf x enough to cool your gpus?
> 
> best
> revro


Mate you gotta work on ur cables too...

And DAT stock cooling


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL I did not even notice that Stock cooling.....

But even more disturbing is the fact that we are discussing a NON HAF case in the HAF Thread.....WTH is wrong with us?


----------



## STW1911

Just wanted to post a few pics of my first ever build. It took almost two years to get it to where it is now, and it still is not finished. I don't understand how some guys can't cable manage, not trying to sound like a jerk by any means, but I just don't get it. I don't have many pics because I have no way of taking them, or getting them on my pc. The first pic is with the 13 year old Gateway something in it and a horrible CM Extreme Power Plus 500 watt PSU in it with very short cables. The second pic is a horrible pic with some of my new parts in it, with the same PSU, and I don't think it looks too bad compared to some I have seen. I have since replaced the PSU with a much better Seasonic 750 watt modular, and am working on trying to get more pics of my rig as it is now. Will post more when I get them.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Just wanted to post a few pics of my first ever build. It took almost two years to get it to where it is now, and it still is not finished. I don't understand how some guys can't cable manage, not trying to sound like a jerk by any means, but I just don't get it. I don't have many pics because I have no way of taking them, or getting them on my pc. The first pic is with the 13 year old Gateway something in it and a horrible CM Extreme Power Plus 500 watt PSU in it with very short cables. The second pic is a horrible pic with some of my new parts in it, with the same PSU, and I don't think it looks too bad compared to some I have seen. I have since replaced the PSU with a much better Seasonic 750 watt modular, and am working on trying to get more pics of my rig as it is now. Will post more when I get them.


I doubt you can find anyone on here that's ever finished with their rig. Just like any hobby there's always something to upgrade, just time, money, and life get in the way of getting it done. So far so good though, keep going.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Mate you gotta work on ur cables too...
> 
> And DAT stock cooling


its not stock cooling, its Cooler Master Vortex Plus










best
revro


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> LOL I did not even notice that Stock cooling.....
> 
> But even more disturbing is the fact that we are discussing a NON HAF case in the HAF Thread.....WTH is wrong with us?


Thats why I dont like it because it aint HAF we talkin' about - you are damn right on that mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Just wanted to post a few pics of my first ever build. It took almost two years to get it to where it is now, and it still is not finished. I don't understand how some guys can't cable manage, not trying to sound like a jerk by any means, but I just don't get it. I don't have many pics because I have no way of taking them, or getting them on my pc. The first pic is with the 13 year old Gateway something in it and a horrible CM Extreme Power Plus 500 watt PSU in it with very short cables. The second pic is a horrible pic with some of my new parts in it, with the same PSU, and I don't think it looks too bad compared to some I have seen. I have since replaced the PSU with a much better Seasonic 750 watt modular, and am working on trying to get more pics of my rig as it is now. Will post more when I get them.


Looking good mate, looks clean after the cable management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> its not stock cooling, its Cooler Master Vortex Plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Is it any good? What temps do you have?

Im guessing its the same performance as stock cooling because that cooling of yours doesent look impressive.


----------



## revro

it good, its not top but its good. i did not wanted big profile fan because i wasnt sure if it fit into old case so i bought this one. i get 55-60C on cpu when gaming gpu bound games, when heavilly cpu bound games i gets to 65C. now i havent tested cpu in new case so we shall see









best
revro


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> it good, its not top but its good. i did not wanted big profile fan because i wasnt sure if it fit into old case so i bought this one. i get 55-60C on cpu when gaming gpu bound games, when heavilly cpu bound games i gets to 65C. now i havent tested cpu in new case so we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


So its comparable to the stock IMO. Coz I had similar temps on stock.


----------



## Professional

I will post here when i manage the cables inside my HAF X to be clean and good, now it is messy.


----------



## Mandrake7062

5 or more done 3 or 5 to go. Wiring that is. Sorry about the cel phone.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> 5 or more done 3 or 5 to go. Wiring that is. Sorry about the cel phone.


That 24 pin looks good. How will did that Seasonic work out for you on the pinout? I'm starting to look at modular PSUs but it would be nice to have a 1:1 pinout if at all possible.


----------



## Mandrake7062

I didn't search out a pinout and just did pin for pin. Is this what you mean?


----------



## Mandrake7062

Now I know what you mean and I did look for a chart but couldn't find one on this exact model, so I just did one the same as the original.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> I didn't search out a pinout and just did pin for pin. Is this what you mean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Now I know what you mean and I did look for a chart but couldn't find one on this exact model, so I just did one the same as the original.


Yeah I see what you're doing now by making whole new cables. That PSU is similar to the Corsairs in that some wires will split in the middle somewhere giving you a proper 24 pin connector at the end there. What I meant regarding 1:1 pinout is you would have 2 connectors of the exact same type and the pins would line up the same way on both sides. You've got a what appears to be a 18 pin and 10 pin on one side and your 24 pin on the other. I have also seen people do some funky little extension mods using a short 24 pin extension to reposition everything correctly so that their main 24 pin extension line that's about 2 feet long can go to the mobo. Looks good though.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Yea there were 3 or 4 of these.


----------



## Mandrake7062

New window panel.


----------



## revro

i would like to thank you for pointing out the cable management issue in my case, so before i take my leave from this topic, here a final finished status
so i have done some serious reworking in my new case. I changed the gpu connection so it doesnot hang on the yellow lock mechanism and done serious cable management rework (cpu, gpu, mb psu cables were put behind the backplate). photos are below and in my rig:


also i had my mb hanging on 2,5inch drive screws as in manual the screws looked the same and i could screw them into the motherboard thingies







so now i reworked everything, this included
i know an epic fail, this was my first motherboard installation in a case









best
revro


----------



## raisethe3

^^^I am not sure why you're posting pics of your case. I thought this thread is dedicated to CM HAF series?


----------



## KyadCK

Been awhile since I posted an update:



Gotta love that rad space.


----------



## rohan2jos

Hi guys....it took me a month to go through all the pages!! And it is just amazing stuff

I have a HAF 922 which i bought off a friend after waiting for 2 years!!

Here are some pics of my HAF. The PC is nothing to boast about, but i have just finished my Engineering and will start earning now. All these parts have been bought through my pocket money!! It is really expensive here in India. And student life is sad because i have to wait for someone to sell parts or save for new ones!!




Please dont scold me for the mess in there. I am trying cable management. I will get it right one day!! Thats when i had the g210 in there. I now have a GTS450


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rohan2jos*
> 
> Hi guys....it took me a month to go through all the pages!! And it is just amazing stuff
> 
> I have a HAF 922 which i bought off a friend after waiting for 2 years!!
> 
> Here are some pics of my HAF. The PC is nothing to boast about, but i have just finished my Engineering and will start earning now. All these parts have been bought through my pocket money!! It is really expensive here in India. And student life is sad because i have to wait for someone to sell parts or save for new ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont scold me for the mess in there. I am trying cable management. I will get it right one day!! Thats when i had the g210 in there. I now have a GTS450


I'm a strong advocate of using ebay to get stuff. For example I recently bought a lot containing the EK waterblock for the GTX 690 and the matching backplate, both new & unused. The 2 have a combined cost in the UK of £130 and I got them for £10.50! Since I already had a backplate I sold this one for £10 thus the waterblock cost me 50 pence! Its the same with other watercooling fittings - if you are patient and know exactly what you are looking for you can get bargains.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i would like to thank you for pointing out the cable management issue in my case, so before i take my leave from this topic, here a final finished status
> so i have done some serious reworking in my new case. I changed the gpu connection so it doesnot hang on the yellow lock mechanism and done serious cable management rework (cpu, gpu, mb psu cables were put behind the backplate). photos are below and in my rig:
> 
> 
> also i had my mb hanging on 2,5inch drive screws as in manual the screws looked the same and i could screw them into the motherboard thingies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now i reworked everything, this included
> i know an epic fail, this was my first motherboard installation in a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Much better Revro. Sometimes it just takes a little thinking outside of the box for you to see what you can do!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> ^^^I am not sure why you're posting pics of your case. I thought this thread is dedicated to CM HAF series?


He had posted several pages back. I believe he had switched from a HAF series case and was just showing what he switched to. A few of us pointed out his cable management...well lack of that is...and he is just updating us on his improvement.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> New window panel.


Looks awesome. Id hit dat'!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i would like to thank you for pointing out the cable management issue in my case, so before i take my leave from this topic, here a final finished status
> so i have done some serious reworking in my new case. I changed the gpu connection so it doesnot hang on the yellow lock mechanism and done serious cable management rework (cpu, gpu, mb psu cables were put behind the backplate). photos are below and in my rig:
> 
> 
> also i had my mb hanging on 2,5inch drive screws as in manual the screws looked the same and i could screw them into the motherboard thingies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now i reworked everything, this included
> i know an epic fail, this was my first motherboard installation in a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


No problem, blind man could see cable management isuess with your case. But keep in mind that this thread is dedicated to CM HAF series.


----------



## rohan2jos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I'm a strong advocate of using ebay to get stuff. For example I recently bought a lot containing the EK waterblock for the GTX 690 and the matching backplate, both new & unused. The 2 have a combined cost in the UK of £130 and I got them for £10.50! Since I already had a backplate I sold this one for £10 thus the waterblock cost me 50 pence! Its the same with other watercooling fittings - if you are patient and know exactly what you are looking for you can get bargains.


Ebay here in india is limited as well!! Shipping charges are exhorbitant.....!!! I was trying just see parts for water cooling.....and all i could find on ebay is the water block....nothing else!! It is sad


----------



## _REAPER_

FrozenCPU ships world wide


----------



## THC Butterz

for the most part frozen cpu is slightly overpriced, but worldwide shipping is one thing they are good for, i prefer to buy from performance pc's, they also ship worldwide, and can even awnser questions with a simple phone call, they even have a toll free number.

also i can never seem to post my latest mod/ rig on this thread enough, ('pretty sure i still hold the record for most pics on this thread partially because i am a CM fanatic and have owned every haf case ever made ') anyway here is my rig, need to tidy up the fan wires under my 120 rad a bit,but otherwise here it is


----------



## fido

wow dude that is cool , but I love to show the water in the tubes (transparent tubes) and put some color in it anyway hat did really give me the itch to go custom water cooling my sig rig,


----------



## Fudgebar86

Hey guys, just got my HAF 912 today and am looking to move my older components into it and give it to my nephew as his first PC. One issue I want to tackle for the first time is CABLE MANAGEMENT. On my prior builds my cable management was sub-par to say the least. I'd LOVE to get that nice clean look where all the cables are neatly hidden and the inside of the case looks like nice with little to no cables showing. I was wondering if you guys could give me some tips and or point me in the direction of some how-to videos/pictures specifically for the HAF 912?

I would appreciate any and all help and I'm happy to join the 912 club. The case is really gorgeous!


----------



## Erick Silver

I have the HAF 922 and cannot recall if it came with SSD/2.5" mounting brackets. Anyone know if it did and if so where I can get some more?


----------



## STW1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have the HAF 922 and cannot recall if it came with SSD/2.5" mounting brackets. Anyone know if it did and if so where I can get some more?


I have the same case as you do, and if I remember correctly, it only came with the 5.25 to 3.5 adapters for a floppy or whatever. Look on New Egg, and just search "ssd adapters". They have a ton to choose from.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fudgebar86*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my HAF 912 today and am looking to move my older components into it and give it to my nephew as his first PC. One issue I want to tackle for the first time is CABLE MANAGEMENT. On my prior builds my cable management was sub-par to say the least. I'd LOVE to get that nice clean look where all the cables are neatly hidden and the inside of the case looks like nice with little to no cables showing. I was wondering if you guys could give me some tips and or point me in the direction of some how-to videos/pictures specifically for the HAF 912?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all help and I'm happy to join the 912 club. The case is really gorgeous!


A couple old pics (not mine) that I had saved awhile back:


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Hey guys!

We've got something awesome coming up for PAX Prime this year.

And the OCN HAF owners club will be the first ones to have to a chance to get it!

Can't say more now. But stay tuned!

-Phaedrus


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> We've got something awesome coming up for PAX Prime this year.
> 
> And the OCN HAF owners club will be the first ones to have to a chance to get it!
> 
> Can't say more now. But stay tuned!
> 
> -Phaedrus


When is PAX Prime I forgot?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> We've got something awesome coming up for PAX Prime this year.
> 
> And the OCN HAF owners club will be the first ones to have to a chance to get it!
> 
> Can't say more now. But stay tuned!
> 
> -Phaedrus


Alright







Im excited!


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When is PAX Prime I forgot?


August 28- September 2nd in Seattle I believe.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fudgebar86*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my HAF 912 today and am looking to move my older components into it and give it to my nephew as his first PC. One issue I want to tackle for the first time is CABLE MANAGEMENT. On my prior builds my cable management was sub-par to say the least. I'd LOVE to get that nice clean look where all the cables are neatly hidden and the inside of the case looks like nice with little to no cables showing. I was wondering if you guys could give me some tips and or point me in the direction of some how-to videos/pictures specifically for the HAF 912?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all help and I'm happy to join the 912 club. The case is really gorgeous!


The HAF 912 has a ton of room for cable management in the back of it. I was using it with my non-modular PSU which has tons of extra cables I am not using (yet/ever). There are NO grommets for this case so you have to be creative with using the back of the case to hide the cables so they cannot be seen from the front part. I ran most of mine via the edges using zip ties to hold them in place. Your 24 pin cable is going to have to take a unique path so that nothing can overlap it or the back panel will bow and not close flush. I did some mods to my power and HDD LEDs to make them blue to along with my megaflow intake fan (awesome fan btw). Sorry I don't have any photos of the back of my case just a couple that I have uploaded to my sig rig album over time:

For 2012 I was using a reasonable 6870 GPU and a Hyper 212+ in push/pull:








Early 2013 photo after upgrading my GPU to 7950 and CPU cooler to an H80i:


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Very nice!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Hi! i want ask what leds need for this! i want them blue!











for this


----------



## fido

looks nice , show us the room ( out of topic but still nice)


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> Hi! i want ask what leds need for this! i want them blue!


You can take that top cover off, there's clips on the inside of it. If they're isolated LEDs (not on a PCB) it's easy to just pop them out and replace them with whatever you want. Those LEDs are 12v 3mm, you could buy pre-wired ones from Lamptron or the LEDs themselves if you just want to clip the old ones off and solder new ones in their place (just don't damage the resistor). Good luck.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> You can take that top cover off, there's clips on the inside of it. If they're isolated LEDs (not on a PCB) it's easy to just pop them out and replace them with whatever you want. Those LEDs are 12v 3mm, you could buy pre-wired ones from Lamptron or the LEDs themselves if you just want to clip the old ones off and solder new ones in their place (just don't damage the resistor). Good luck.


tnx


----------



## OrangeClockwerk

Here is my HAF 932, I'm going to take some better photos, and start a log later on tonight after work.


----------



## PinzaC55

/\
That's amazing!


----------



## Seban

ROG fanboy much? xD


----------



## OrangeClockwerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> /\
> That's amazing!


Thanks man!


----------



## Erick Silver

That looks awesome man. More pics please!


----------



## OrangeClockwerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> That looks awesome man. More pics please!


Thanks man I appreciate it! I made a thread in the case mod section. Heres a link!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414269/first-build-cm-haf-932


----------



## Krazee

Couple of updates:
- Bitfenix Fans: three 200 fans and one 230 fan
- Corsair AX 1200i
- Corsair High Flow Fans on Corsair H50
- EVGA 770 GTX SC w/Titan Cooler

http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8522_zps14199429.jpg.html

http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8507_zps6ec22c39.jpg.html

http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8496_zps7956c43b.jpg.html

http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8505_zps9a14bd82.jpg.html


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeClockwerk*
> 
> Here is my HAF 932, I'm going to take some better photos, and start a log later on tonight after work.


no man dont do that to me T_T omg now I feel like carrying a hammer and start modding my haf X still new tho


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeClockwerk*
> 
> Here is my HAF 932, I'm going to take some better photos, and start a log later on tonight after work.


This is the best Haf iv seen bro. Awesome


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeClockwerk*
> 
> Here is my HAF 932, I'm going to take some better photos, and start a log later on tonight after work.


Subbed to build log. Looks incredible, puts mine to shame


----------



## Krazee

double post, wierd


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Couple of updates:
> - Bitfenix Fans: three 200 fans and one 230 fan
> - Corsair AX 1200i
> - Corsair High Flow Fans on Corsair H50
> - EVGA 770 GTX SC w/Titan Cooler
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8496_zps7956c43b.jpg.html


Always a fan of blue theme, then again I'm biased because I also did blue in mine except it was a single megaflow 200. PSU is probably overkill but if you're planning to SLI or Tri-SLI later it's all good.


----------



## OrangeClockwerk

Thanks guys I appreciate the love! Ill have a pretty cool update at the end of this coming weekend.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Couple of updates:
> - Bitfenix Fans: three 200 fans and one 230 fan
> - Corsair AX 1200i
> - Corsair High Flow Fans on Corsair H50
> - EVGA 770 GTX SC w/Titan Cooler
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8522_zps14199429.jpg.html
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8507_zps6ec22c39.jpg.html
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8496_zps7956c43b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8505_zps9a14bd82.jpg.html


Looks Great


----------



## Erick Silver

Please use spoiler tags people. While it is nice to look at the pictures again they take up a butt load of time and bandwidth.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8522_zps14199429.jpg.html
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8507_zps6ec22c39.jpg.html
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8496_zps7956c43b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s634.photobucket.com/user/bangincrazy/media/Cooler Master HAF X/_MG_8505_zps9a14bd82.jpg.html


Why am i the only person in the world that cant get the Bitfenix Spectre Pro the right way in my HAF X

If i turn them the same way you have yours the fan blades will be pressed down into the case so they cant spin

Same thing with my side fan the blades cant spin


----------



## Krazee

I have not had any issues with the fan since the day I got them. Well besides the old fan controller being garbage.

I am still debating on keeping the GPU fan or getting rid of it


----------



## PinzaC55

Here's a pic of my rig with a bit of cable tidying plus replacement of the Lamptron FC5 V2 fan controller I broke during the tidy up


----------



## brew

Here's my rig in the HAF 912. Although I would like to eventually upgrade, this case case has served my very well.


----------



## Seban

Looks preety standard but its clean and that what counts too!


----------



## Mandrake7062

Trying to clean up the mess. I made a home run ssd power cable, and I'm working on a 12V led, pump cable. May not be pretty but it will eliminate a lot of crab once it's done.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Does anybody here use the toolless lock for the 5.25" bays? A single lock comes stock at the top bay of a HAF 912, for reference. I tried it, but the card reader I used was moving too much.

I do like the amount of room for cable routing, especially since I don't have a modular PSU. Granted, the nest of wires moved from where the 2.5" cage sits to under the 3.5" bay, but it shrunk, and in the end, that's what counts. But being able to cross over some front panel connectors, a 24-pin ATX cable, a floppy ribbon cable, and some fan and molex cables between the back and panel is impressive to me.


----------



## Mandrake7062

I took those bulky push button locks off my 932, it's covered now anyway.


----------



## pramienjager

This was my sexy build.







I really liked it a lot but just can't stop building new stuff. I still use a lot of Cooler Master, but I have a different case now


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Wow, that's like Christmas! Very nice.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pramienjager*
> 
> This was my sexy build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked it a lot but just can't stop building new stuff. I still use a lot of Cooler Master, but I have a different case now


Can see you have a Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus / Tomahawk 700 watts PSU

Are you aware that its a not very well made Seventeam PSU

You sould replace it as soon as it can it could kill your PC

Otherwise thats looks great


----------



## DUpgrade

Everyone needs to calm down and keep on.


----------



## PinzaC55




----------



## Delphiwizard

I got a question for you experts, i plan to upgrade to a 4960x cpu and ASUS P9X79-E WS motherboard in a month(when the cpu is out), i just noticed that motherboard is not ATX but CEB Form Factor .
Am i right assuming this motherboard will fit my CM Haf-X?


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> I got a question for you experts, i plan to upgrade to a 4960x cpu and ASUS P9X79-E WS motherboard in a month(when the cpu is out), i just noticed that motherboard is not ATX but CEB Form Factor .
> Am i right assuming this motherboard will fit my CM Haf-X?


Read This may help


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibasnowpaw*
> 
> Read This may help


Ok thanks, i see people saying there a CEB motherboard fits in the haf-x so it's all good.
Thanks!

I have been doubting the motherboard, it is very expensive, i might go for another model...but thats another topic, good to know it fits though.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Pinza, nice clean build! I like it!!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Pinza, nice clean build! I like it!!


Many thanks! Flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## Mandrake7062

Hehe, one! I'm on the board now! hehe


----------



## SDMODNoob

Hey guys, I have owned a HAF - X for a long time now and never really thought of modding but after reading through this forum and what people have done, I'm getting inspired to put a little work into my current system. Gotta post a pic to join the club right?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SDMODNoob

I am a Razer fanboy and was looking into putting together a Razer themed case with the green/black theme going on. To put my plans in motion I got the Nvidia edition top and front panel along with the Coolermaster 230mm Nvidia edition green front 942 fan to convert my 942 into a Nvidia edition and a 932 side panel for a bigger window. Since I am terrible with tools and am afraid to break stuff, I was planning to buy some neon green/black extensions for all my cables. I was also wondering if that guy who did that custom backplate for the GPU was still around to see if I can get a custom made Razer one for my GTX 780? Any suggestions on what I can do to incorporate the Razer theme would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> I am a Razer fanboy and was looking into putting together a Razer themed case with the green/black theme going on. To put my plans in motion I got the Nvidia edition top and front panel along with the Coolermaster 230mm Nvidia edition green front 942 fan to convert my 942 into a Nvidia edition and a 932 side panel for a bigger window. Since I am terrible with tools and am afraid to break stuff, I was planning to buy some neon green/black extensions for all my cables. I was also wondering if that guy who did that custom backplate for the GPU was still around to see if I can get a custom made Razer one for my GTX 780? Any suggestions on what I can do to incorporate the Razer theme would be appreciated.


Your plan sounds nice (I'm a little razer fanboy too). Getting some razer logos on the front fan mesh or a 5,25'' bay cover (inside the case) with a lighted up logo would be nice


----------



## mimo12345

Hi ! The Haf X comes with dust filter for the psu now ? If yes then I'm totally sold .


----------



## Seban

Hey fellow HAF nerds!

I need an opinion:

Im changing my cooling from Zalman Performa to Noctua NH-D14 and I have two questions:

1) Will it fit my HAF932 or I will have to remove back fan?
2) Is dat coolin any good?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Hey fellow HAF nerds!
> 
> I need an opinion:
> 
> Im changing my cooling from Zalman Performa to Noctua NH-D14 and I have two questions:
> 
> 1) Will it fit my HAF932 or I will have to remove back fan?
> 2) Is dat coolin any good?


I hope this answer ur question

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIXIp399IFY


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I hope this answer ur question
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIXIp399IFY


Answers part 1 but what about part 2 - is that cooling any good ?


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Answers part 1 but what about part 2 - is that cooling any good ?


It's good, one of the best aircoolers, but the temp difference to your Zalman is not going to bee that huge. You'll be able to overclock the cpu more at the same temps, but if you really want a big temp difference then you should go with watercooling (Corsair H100i, H110 or custom loop if you got the money).


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> It's good, one of the best aircoolers, but the temp difference to your Zalman is not going to bee that huge. You'll be able to overclock the cpu more at the same temps, but if you really want a big temp difference then you should go with watercooling (Corsair H100i, H110 or custom loop if you got the money).


When I OC my CPU to 3.85GHz it goes like 85 after 100 runs of Intel Burn Test so thats a no go.

My current setting is 3.73GHz (21x176) 1.31875 VCore/1.30000 IMC

So I can put some more juice as long as I dont hit 1.4V vcore and have a bit headroom.

Without HT I can probably hit 4.0GHz but I dont think if this is a good option coz HT proved itself to be helpfull for gaming (less fps spikes i.e. when I play the new Rise of The Triad or Starcraft II/Max Payne 3)

Closed watercooling is inferior to air. I seen tests on polish portals and its not worth it. They cost a lot and they dont prove as good as air. Custom watercooling is too complicated for me and even more expensive)

But I made my mind I want that big bad Noctua coz it looks much better then Zalman Performa and I every degrees is worth it for me.
But you could give me links to test if u have any - Id love to see specific numbers.

And sorry for offtopic lads, but it is related to HAF Club since Im puting it in my beloved HAF case.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> When I OC my CPU to 3.85GHz it goes like 85 after 100 runs of Intel Burn Test so thats a no go.
> 
> My current setting is 3.73GHz (21x176) 1.31875 VCore/1.30000 IMC
> 
> So I can put some more juice as long as I dont hit 1.4V vcore and have a bit headroom.
> 
> Without HT I can probably hit 4.0GHz but I dont think if this is a good option coz HT proved itself to be helpfull for gaming (less fps spikes i.e. when I play the new Rise of The Triad or Starcraft II/Max Payne 3)
> 
> Closed watercooling is inferior to air. I seen tests on polish portals and its not worth it. They cost a lot and they dont prove as good as air. Custom watercooling is too complicated for me and even more expensive)
> 
> But I made my mind I want that big bad Noctua coz it looks much better then Zalman Performa and I every degrees is worth it for me.
> But you could give me links to test if u have any - Id love to see specific numbers.
> 
> And sorry for offtopic lads, but it is related to HAF Club since Im puting it in my beloved HAF case.


Here is a good view on the cooling on an overclocked i7 870. I think you will not be dissapointed with your purchase.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> When I OC my CPU to 3.85GHz it goes like 85 after 100 runs of Intel Burn Test so thats a no go.
> 
> My current setting is 3.73GHz (21x176) 1.31875 VCore/1.30000 IMC
> 
> So I can put some more juice as long as I dont hit 1.4V vcore and have a bit headroom.
> 
> Without HT I can probably hit 4.0GHz but I dont think if this is a good option coz HT proved itself to be helpfull for gaming (less fps spikes i.e. when I play the new Rise of The Triad or Starcraft II/Max Payne 3)
> 
> Closed watercooling is inferior to air. I seen tests on polish portals and its not worth it. They cost a lot and they dont prove as good as air. Custom watercooling is too complicated for me and even more expensive)
> 
> But I made my mind I want that big bad Noctua coz it looks much better then Zalman Performa and I every degrees is worth it for me.
> But you could give me links to test if u have any - Id love to see specific numbers.
> 
> And sorry for offtopic lads, but it is related to HAF Club since Im puting it in my beloved HAF case.


Check out the charts on this page http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2286718 The consensus of opinion on this and other sites appears to be that the Noctua and H100 are roughly matched until Load conditions (hotter CPU) but then the H100 pulls ahead.


----------



## fido

check this video give u Idea, u have to lap it as far as H100 otherwise it is not clean copper so most ppl even reviews sites sometimes forget that the manufacturers not all clean their copper base, Also my suggestion is going with Cooler master eisberg or switech H220 coz they have the option to add on them witch is good for future custom water cooling , check H320 from switech but dont think it will fit ur case









http://youtu.be/NMB93_upUmI?t=4m


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Here is a good view on the cooling on an overclocked i7 870. I think you will not be dissapointed with your purchase.


Yeah I have no doubt now that this is going to be perfect.

Thankyou for the help guys I appericiate it.

Corsair H100i is indeed a little bit better, but its not worth to spend that much money. Plus availability in Poland might be little tricky, but I got my Noctua NH-D14 on order. It wasnt easy, it wasnt cheap too, but Id like to have air cooling for now and this seems to be one of the best high-end stuff.


----------



## Solick

Heres a few pictures of my HAF-X case I've been working on













Please excuse the crappy cell phone pictures


----------



## Erick Silver

Keep a look out for my post with pics coming next week, hopefully. Gonna be doing a little easy paint mod to my case I hope..


----------



## SDMODNoob

Anyone else ever had a problem with the HAF X led button? I just recently swapped out the top panel for a nvidia edition one and now the LED button does not stick to keep the light turned on. It works grant you but only if I physically hold the button down, as soon as I release it the light goes off. Anyone know of any fixes to this?


----------



## Erick Silver

Check the spring lock mechanism. I would think it kinda works like a clicky pen. Sounds like the mechanism is missing a tab or something that keeps it in the on position


----------



## Zorton

Hi,

Can you please tell me what "DEMCiflex" individual filters I should get to go with the HAF 932.

Was thinking of a filter for an intake fan at the bottom, one to cover the side intake and one for the front.

Would like to purchase from amazon.co.uk and here are some of the DEMCiflex individual fan filter links:-

1.
DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120 mm Black and Black -
http://www.amazon.co.uk/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-120-Black/dp/B003U3VMLU/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-3&keywords=DEMCiflex

2.
DEMCiflex Dust Filter 140 mm Black and Black -
http://www.amazon.co.uk/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-140-Black/dp/B003U3TP6Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-1&keywords=DEMCiflex

3.
Demciflex 200mm Dust Filter - Black/Black -
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Demciflex-200mm-Dust-Filter-Black/dp/B005VPRDZE/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-2&keywords=DEMCiflex

4.
Demciflex 230mm Dust Filter - Black/Black -
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Demciflex-230mm-Dust-Filter-Black/dp/B005VPRE1C/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-6&keywords=DEMCiflex

So just want the correct fitting Front, Side and bottom for Intake.
Many Thanks.


----------



## richie_2010

zorton for the bottom you mean the psu section.

looking at the case you need different ones to that as are different sizes. they on the demciflex website they have the three you want and plus the small one for the back grill by the pci-e slots for $44 which works out at £29 then shipping.

I brought the whole package for my haf and got 10% off by just asking via a e-mail. so a full set for you would be $53 - $5.30 so $46.70 which is £31 in our currency with discount and then shipping. so probably £40 in total

just email stating that your interested in a full set and ask if you could have a lil discount n you prolly get 10% off


----------



## SinatraFan

Here's my basic rig before I get started on major mods. This will end up being my backup rig as I need redundancy for my trading business. Was planning to make a Haf-X cube case with 4 x 360 rads. But after seeing the new HAF Stacker, I'm all over it. Will start a build log as soon as I can pick up a stacker. Was going to build a CaseLabs rig, but my budget just can't handle it right now. (Yes, I know the picture quality is horrible. Will take much better piccys with my build log and status updates)


----------



## Zorton

Cheers Richie,

Just bought the case and have not moved my parts over yet.
Still undecided as to whether I need the filters. Might go with just cleaning it out every couple of months but with 3 kids and a cat, loads of dust builds up.
When I take the filters off Zalman Z11 Case, its normally the bottom intake filter that is packed with dust and rubbish ;-)

Cheers for the heads up.
Found a good site - http://www.demcifilter.com/c21/HAF-932.aspx
Cheapest shipping to Ireland as well.

Many Thanks.


----------



## richie_2010

Thats the site I used. Trust me when I say they stop the dust. I brought these n cleaned out my case cos was dusty as. Put the filters on n now its spotless. The filters have dust on them after a few days wipe with a cloth and done.

Remember to take the stock filters out you wont need em


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorton*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me what "DEMCiflex" individual filters I should get to go with the HAF 932.
> 
> Was thinking of a filter for an intake fan at the bottom, one to cover the side intake and one for the front.
> 
> Would like to purchase from amazon.co.uk and here are some of the DEMCiflex individual fan filter links:-
> 
> 1.
> DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120 mm Black and Black -
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-120-Black/dp/B003U3VMLU/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-3&keywords=DEMCiflex
> 
> 2.
> DEMCiflex Dust Filter 140 mm Black and Black -
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-140-Black/dp/B003U3TP6Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-1&keywords=DEMCiflex
> 
> 3.
> Demciflex 200mm Dust Filter - Black/Black -
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Demciflex-200mm-Dust-Filter-Black/dp/B005VPRDZE/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-2&keywords=DEMCiflex
> 
> 4.
> Demciflex 230mm Dust Filter - Black/Black -
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Demciflex-230mm-Dust-Filter-Black/dp/B005VPRE1C/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1376129749&sr=1-6&keywords=DEMCiflex
> 
> So just want the correct fitting Front, Side and bottom for Intake.
> Many Thanks.


Here ya go.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=26221


----------



## SDMODNoob

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone here has used a power distribution board on their system to cable manage behind their HAF X. Future plan is 360 rad and 200 rad with push/pull using Bitfenix led fans and a rear exhaust with led and 2x 200mm uptop with led. I was planning on using 4x of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14665/ele-991/4-Pin_Power_Distribution_PCB_8xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html?id=dKANRI9L&mv_pc=374 , two for fans and 2 for LEDs such as the 2 pin u see running off of Bitfenix fans. If I can use these for led fans I would use http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6066/bus-106/Logisys_12V_15A_Remote_Control_RM02.html?id=dKANRI9L&mv_pc=375 to turn on/off the LEDs. I am not sure if I got the concept right using these boards to turn on the LEDs or if a HAF X will have enough space in the back of the motherboard tray to mount 4 of these along with potentially a back mounted SSD.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone here has used a power distribution board on their system to cable manage behind their HAF X. Future plan is 360 rad and 200 rad with push/pull using Bitfenix led fans and a rear exhaust with led and 2x 200mm uptop with led. I was planning on using 4x of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14665/ele-991/4-Pin_Power_Distribution_PCB_8xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html?id=dKANRI9L&mv_pc=374 , two for fans and 2 for LEDs such as the 2 pin u see running off of Bitfenix fans. If I can use these for led fans I would use http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6066/bus-106/Logisys_12V_15A_Remote_Control_RM02.html?id=dKANRI9L&mv_pc=375 to turn on/off the LEDs. I am not sure if I got the concept right using these boards to turn on the LEDs or if a HAF X will have enough space in the back of the motherboard tray to mount 4 of these along with potentially a back mounted SSD.


Well I have a HDD and SSD mounted behind the motherboard tray, so yes there is room but it's gonna be tight.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Ya thats what I was concerned with. still need enough room to have the wires and close the case. This brings me to another point, I could do what Jameswalt did and paint the fans and go with a white lighting LED strip to emphasize the cable sleeving/water cooling. Whats your opinion would be more aesthetically appealing? 1) LED Fans/strips of green or 2) white LED strips and painted fans? Option 2 being less wires and only needing 2 distribution boards.


----------



## Zorton

Hey Richie,

Cheers, just ordered from them and followed your instructions on emailing them for discount. Got the 10% off and dealt with a nice lady by the name of Roxanne.
She sent me a paypal invoice so that I could avail of the 10% discount.

Now I just have to wait for them to arrive.
Case still sitting idle as waiting for an AMD Mounting Kit to arrive from Noctua in Austria. Overclockers.co.uk sent me the Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 edition and cant find my AMD Sabretooth 990fx R2.0 Mobo backplate at the moment.

Just doing slight upgrades and thus the new HAF 932 , which is a beautiful case in my opinion.
That said, with the FIlter costing me €48 and the case costing me about €130, turning out to be more expensive than I first imagined.

Anyhow,
Thanks again.
Z


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Ya thats what I was concerned with. still need enough room to have the wires and close the case. This brings me to another point, I could do what Jameswalt did and paint the fans and go with a white lighting LED strip to emphasize the cable sleeving/water cooling. Whats your opinion would be more aesthetically appealing? 1) LED Fans/strips of green or 2) white LED strips and painted fans? Option 2 being less wires and only needing 2 distribution boards.


I would go with option 2. Personally I don't like LED fans (but thats just my opinion), it makes the PC to look more like a christmas tree. Also with a right placed LED strip you can do magic to the atheistics, espessially at night. It will be so much more easy to get the cables properly.


----------



## B-Con

If anybody is interested, the Cooler Master USA store just restocked the HAF 932 USB 3.0 5.25" Bracket today.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-usb-3-0-5-25-bracket-oem-package/


----------



## CM MR HAF

We are doing a meet up for Cooler Master HAF enthusiasts. If you guys live in the Los Angeles County or San Bernardino area, and are HAF club member I am inviting you to meet with me. Fill out a short survey and we provide the dinner and entertainment. For more information PM me!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We are doing a meet up for Cooler Master HAF enthusiasts. If you guys live in the Los Angeles County or San Bernardino area, and are HAF club member I am inviting you to meet with me. Fill out a short survey and we provide the dinner and entertainment. For more information PM me!


Someone should set up some cameras and stream it live!


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We are doing a meet up for Cooler Master HAF enthusiasts. If you guys live in the Los Angeles County or San Bernardino area, and are HAF club member I am inviting you to meet with me. Fill out a short survey and we provide the dinner and entertainment. For more information PM me!


How about from Finland







Goddam expensive flight tickets


----------



## selk22

Update on my Haf-932. Moved to x79 from x58 and am extremely pleased. The haf-932 has served me well and I really like the space and cable management, here is some pics to keep it fresh













The 4 side fans are all low rpm and provided me about 2-6c difference on GPU from the large CM fan.


----------



## Zorton

Hey All,

Just waiting on my Demciflex HAF 932 dust filter kit to arrive and have another question.

What is the best way to setup my fans in conjunction with my motherboard (Asus Sabretooth 990fx R2.0) and teh Fan controller I just bought (Lamptron Fan Controller-2) ?

As well as the 4 stock fans on the HAF 932, I also have 2 * 120mm fans (1 CM Xtraflow and 1 Akasha Viper).
I was planning on putting 1 of the 120 mm on the bottom as an intake next to the PSU and have yet to decide where to put the 2nd 120mm.

Both the 120mm fans have 4-pin heads and are PWM.
I have the Noctia NH-D14 SE2011 with an AMD Mounting Kit so the 2 fans on the Noctua are PWM as well.

Was thinking of controlling the 4 Haf 932 stock fans via the Lamptron FC-2 Controller and using the PWM sockets on the mobo for the CPU Cooler and 2 * 120mm Fans.

Does this sound ok?

Also, with the Demciflex filter kit, I was thinking of just using the filters for the intake locations (front, bottom and side) and leaving the filters off the exhaust areas - top and back..

All thoughts welcome.
Cheers,
Z


----------



## Seban

I got a question about fan orientation.

I bougth four of these:



They are 1100 RPM FDB Bearing LED fans that I have on the side panel. I changed it orientation as somebody advised me for the bottom fan near the power supply.

Currently the above four fans are facing the CPU and GPU with this back sice:



The Black Yellow White Logo shaped in "S" is facing outside the case. Is that good orientation ?

What do you think about the fans ?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I got a question about fan orientation.
> 
> I bougth four of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 1100 RPM FDB Bearing LED fans that I have on the side panel. I changed it orientation as somebody advised me for the bottom fan near the power supply.
> 
> Currently the above four fans are facing the CPU and GPU with this back sice:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Black Yellow White Logo shaped in "S" is facing outside the case. Is that good orientation ?
> 
> What do you think about the fans ?


All fans work like this: the back side of the fan (the side with the struts holding up the motor and whatnot) is the exhaust side, meaning that whatever is on that side of the fan will get air blown onto it. This means that with the current orientation of your side panel fans, those are intake fans delivering fresh air to your components, just the way it should be. I hope that makes sense. It's a fairly simple concept, but it can be difficult to put into words without actually being able to demonstrate with a fan.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> All fans work like this: the back side of the fan (the side with the struts holding up the motor and whatnot) is the exhaust side, meaning that whatever is on that side of the fan will get air blown onto it. This means that with the current orientation of your side panel fans, those are intake fans delivering fresh air to your components, just the way it should be. I hope that makes sense. It's a fairly simple concept, but it can be difficult to put into words without actually being able to demonstrate with a fan.


What I needed to know is if I oriented them right.

If (correct me if Im wrong) :

Intake - it takes cool air from the outside to the INSIDE of the case.

Exhaust: Takes hot air from the CPU and GPU area out of the case.

Is the "taking the hot air from CPU and GPU area outside the case" better ?

Or backwards is better ?

I need somone with at least basic baint skills to explain this. I wanna make my airflow proper inside of the case and Im confused about the exhaust/intake solutions...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> What I needed to know is if I oriented them right.
> 
> If (correct me if Im wrong) :
> 
> Intake - it takes cool air from the outside to the INSIDE of the case.
> 
> Exhaust: Takes hot air from the CPU and GPU area out of the case.
> 
> Is the "taking the hot air from CPU and GPU area outside the case" better ?
> 
> Or backwards is better ?
> 
> I need somone with at least basic baint skills to explain this. I wanna make my airflow proper inside of the case and Im confused about the exhaust/intake solutions...


Keep the fans the way they are. You are right, and generally speaking, the front, bottom, and side are all intake, while the top and back are exhaust.That is also the default orientation of the stock fans on the 932.


----------



## Zorton

Yes,
Intake is basically taking Air from outside the case and blowing it through.
Exhaust is moving air from inside the case to outside the case.

Most airflow setups have the Front, Bottom and Side as 'Intake' and the Back and Top as 'Exhaust'.
Basic setup.


----------



## Seban

Which is the best then?
Are my fans better then stock haf932 fan on the side panel ?

What can I do to improve airflow even more ?

I was thinking of replacing the top fan wth another two Silentpium PC Zephyr 120mm 1100 RPM fans (since that big stock fan at the top only hits like ~700 RPM)

Is there an option to replace front fan for two aswell ? I had difficulties removing it (seems its stuck near the hard drive drive bays.
I realise SilentiumPC miht be unknow to you guys since its prolly a polsih brand.

Details of the fan are:

- LED Blue
- 120x120x25mm
- Speed: 1100 rpm +/- 10%
- Air Flow 39,6 CFM (67,2 m3h)
- Noise level: 13,6 dB/a
- Bearing: FDB Bearing System
- Rated Voltage: 12V
- Rated Current: 0,18A
- MTBF: 50000h

They were the cheapest I can get in a store that I walked in. Personaly I didnt chose them for noise level. They didnt had red led and Im not patient and I found blue to be very nice. Maybe when I get more money I can buy something ultra fast (gimmie some recomendations) but for now Id like to know if thats a good choice for a blind choice and as mentioned earlyier: what more can I do to increase the airflow since I understand my airflow tunel is correct (or is it whit those fans?)

I also changed the CPU cooling recently from Zalman CNPS10X performa to Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 (got the 1156 kit with it! + PWM fans) altough I had a little bit struggle when mounting the cooler - couldnt attach the screws without putting some strength - I applied the paste and pushed it torwards the CPU but on the other side it went up but after a while I got it sorted out. Only question is : is it okay if when paste was aplied one side of the cooler was lifted up and in the air and then I mounted it again but do I need to redo thermal paste again or am I fine? I dont see bad temps. I just wanna know if I be okay...


----------



## CptAsian

Okay. Four 120's is better than one 230. To improve airflow even more, you can replace the top 230 with another three 120's. In my opinion, the only reason why you would want to replace the front fan is to change it for aesthetic reasons. Some fast fans (not the fastest, but probably faster than your average 120) are the Cooler Master Sickleflows. They run at 2000 RPM, so they can get quite noisy. They also come in red, blue and green LED's, but they aren't really bright. And with the CPU cooler, you can replace those fans if you wish of course, and as far as I know, as long as those temperatures seem average for the cooler, you should be fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## Seban

Thanks a lot mate.

When I get some buck Im gonna redo the cable management and maybe redo the paste but when i put all on auto my temps was 30 idle. OC'ed again my temps are 35-37 idle and 75-76 undel 100% stress at IBT - can we consider that average'ish ?

But when Im gonna redo the cables that will be connected to second the fan upgrade. Im gonna need to put additional cable to the PSU so I can connect those fans at the top, but there isnt place for three 120mm's on haf932 but only two or one big ass stock but that stock is what Im upgrading so...


----------



## Seban

I have uploaded some pictures from the camera to my hard drive.
So given the occasion I will post how I set up my fans:



As for the bottom fan it used to be like this (the white quoltec fan that Im gonna swap to SilentiumPC Zephyr):



I fliped it so now its up with tha triangular thingie at the back ... erm... motor or how do u call it.

Dat good?


----------



## CptAsian

They look good since you say that you flipped the bottom fan. And with the top of the case, you can easily mount three 120's after you remove the current 230mm. Check the instruction manual on how to install the third fan; it'd be tricky to explain without a picture. And your cable management isn't too bad as it is.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Interesting photography Selk22, and lighting solution. Nice clean build! Time to see Lutro for some sleeving.


----------



## Mandrake7062

I had no plans on touching anything inside this computer, I'm taking the weekend off!!
Must be Karma that my red led glue failed and it's hanging. Should be up under the drive cage.
AArrhhgg.


----------



## Gaupz

Awesome thread! I have so many ideas for my HAF X! by the way figure id ask here instead of creating a new post. Is a 360 rad (probably double thick....not quite sure what I should call it) enough for CPU and GPU (3770K & 780) with decent temps? if not 120/140 @ the back or 240 on the front?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Awesome thread! I have so many ideas for my HAF X! by the way figure id ask here instead of creating a new post. Is a 360 rad (probably double thick....not quite sure what I should call it) enough for CPU and GPU (3770K & 780) with decent temps? if not 120/140 @ the back or 240 on the front?


I'm for sure no water cooler in the slightest, but I know the general rule of thumb is that you need 120mm of rad area for every CPU/GPU + an extra 120, meaning you should be fine. If you start overclocking, I think that changes things though.


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm for sure no water cooler in the slightest, but I know the general rule of thumb is that you need 120mm of rad area for every CPU/GPU + an extra 120, meaning you should be fine. If you start overclocking, I think that changes things though.


Yea they would both be overclocked. Right now my 3770K is 4.4Ghz @ 1.225v with an H100 and I was thinking about picking up a 780 hydro copper or possibly 2 770's. I wasn't really planning to change the voltage on the 780 as far as overclocking. And I was planning on getting one of those bay res's.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Awesome thread! I have so many ideas for my HAF X! by the way figure id ask here instead of creating a new post. Is a 360 rad (probably double thick....not quite sure what I should call it) enough for CPU and GPU (3770K & 780) with decent temps? if not 120/140 @ the back or 240 on the front?


You can get anything from the ST30 which is considered slim, XT45 only adds about 15mm of thickness, UT60 is double and monsta crazy 80mm thick. If you did a XT45 with push/pull and a high flow pump it might be enough for a single loop but also depends on the OC. If you're doing a bay res/pump it'll give you room to add an additional 240 at the bottom if you cut the HDD drive bays out and mount it down there.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Awesome thread! I have so many ideas for my HAF X! by the way figure id ask here instead of creating a new post. Is a 360 rad (probably double thick....not quite sure what I should call it) enough for CPU and GPU (3770K & 780) with decent temps? if not 120/140 @ the back or 240 on the front?


I have a GT Stealth 360 rad (30mm thick) and a Phobya Xtreme 200 rad cooling a GTX 690 and the CPU and performance is great. I am pretty sure a 690 puts out more heat than a 780? I couldn't fit a 60mm thick rad in the top of my case.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have a GT Stealth 360 rad (30mm thick) and a Phobya Xtreme 200 rad cooling a GTX 690 and the CPU and performance is great. I am pretty sure a 690 puts out more heat than a 780? I couldn't fit a 60mm thick rad in the top of my case.


I was really thinking about transferring my rig to a 540 air and filling it up with rads.. But seeing that 200 Rad in the front really inspired me because this always seemed strange an unobtainable but it looks like its easy to buy one and it looks extremely nice. How are the temps when pairing it with the 360 on top? On GPU and CPU?

EDIT: Also where did you buy the PSU cover?


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Also where did you buy the PSU cover?


The PSU cover comes with the HAF-X case


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> EDIT: Also where did you buy the PSU cover?


You dont buy it you get it for free with the HAF X


----------



## Gaupz

Yup basically what I had in mind. although I should be able to do without the Hard drive cages Ill have to find a solution for my storage drive. I have two SSD's one for OS and one for games, those will be easy to mount with some Velcro or something along the lines of that. I guess I could always just run my storage drive in one of the hot swap bays. That's if I can manage to find a place for it with the dual bay res+some sort of fan controller. And yeah as you guys can tell this will be my first watercooling build







I've heard that push pull doesn't do much in terms of temps so that being said I'm thinking it would be wise to run the 360 with my 2x 200mm exhaust and 3 120mm fans on the bottom of the rad pushing air into them, then for the 240 do push pull into the case with 4x 120's or would that even make a difference from 2x 120's pulling into the case along with the 230mm?

And yeah from a quick search the 690 has 300W TDP and the 780 @ 250. I'm not really planning to do a massive OC on the 780 just a mild one, as far as the CPU right now im 4.4Ghz @ 1.225v running a maximum temp of 50-60 degrees Celsius in games with the H100. I didn't really fiddle with my settings that much for my OC and I'm fairly sure that I have way more voltage than needed for 4.4Ghz on my chip so really my goal for the CPU is 4.6-4.8 for a 24/7 OC although if I can't achieve that with 1.350 or less I'm not sure Ill keep it. OCing is not my main reason for wanting to do a custom loop too so I'm 100% happy with 4.4ghz







Just want to make sure everything will run nice and cool!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I was really thinking about transferring my rig to a 540 air and filling it up with rads.. But seeing that 200 Rad in the front really inspired me because this always seemed strange an unobtainable but it looks like its easy to buy one and it looks extremely nice. How are the temps when pairing it with the 360 on top? On GPU and CPU?
> 
> EDIT: Also where did you buy the PSU cover?


On a Corsair H100 my CPU ran at about 31 degrees and on air my GTX 690 ran at 80 degrees running Unigine Valley benchmark on extreme settings. When I watercooled the CPU only with the 360 rad the CPU ran at about 29 with a max of about 45 and when I added the 200 rad to the CPU loop the CPU never went above 31. Finally when I added the GPU to the loop the temperature became 29 on idle and running Valley the GPU has a max of 45 with short bursts of 47. If I could have 2 of the 200 rads I would prefer that as they seem to perform better.
Check out this thread and in particular note that the V2 version of the Phobya Xtreme 200 WILL NOT FIT the HAF-X.
THIS is the V1 which will fit http://www.microcenter.com/product/393102/Xtreme_200mm_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator

THIS is the V2 which will not fit (its about 7mm taller) http://www.scan.co.uk/products/hobya-35185-xtreme-200-radiator-with-fan-compatibility-from-180-to-225mm

Note the different shaped top and number of ports.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Yup basically what I had in mind. although I should be able to do without the Hard drive cages Ill have to find a solution for my storage drive. I have two SSD's one for OS and one for games, those will be easy to mount with some Velcro or something along the lines of that. I guess I could always just run my storage drive in one of the hot swap bays. That's if I can manage to find a place for it with the dual bay res+some sort of fan controller. And yeah as you guys can tell this will be my first watercooling build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that push pull doesn't do much in terms of temps so that being said I'm thinking it would be wise to run the 360 with my 2x 200mm exhaust and 3 120mm fans on the bottom of the rad pushing air into them, then for the 240 do push pull into the case with 4x 120's or would that even make a difference from 2x 120's pulling into the case along with the 230mm?
> 
> And yeah from a quick search the 690 has 300W TDP and the 780 @ 250. I'm not really planning to do a massive OC on the 780 just a mild one, as far as the CPU right now im 4.4Ghz @ 1.225v running a maximum temp of 50-60 degrees Celsius in games with the H100. I didn't really fiddle with my settings that much for my OC and I'm fairly sure that I have way more voltage than needed for 4.4Ghz on my chip so really my goal for the CPU is 4.6-4.8 for a 24/7 OC although if I can't achieve that with 1.350 or less I'm not sure Ill keep it. OCing is not my main reason for wanting to do a custom loop too so I'm 100% happy with 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure everything will run nice and cool!


If you get a HAF-X you can mount your SSD's in the front dual Hot Swap baybut I removed it and mounted them in this http://www.galaxystores.co.uk/startech-2-drive-2-5in-trayless-hot-swap-sata-mobile-rack-backplane-storage-bay-adaptor-black.html?gclid=CN2L-rL_hrkCFe_LtAodUxYArQ housed in one of these http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/CA-056-BX_49820_350.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid%3DCA-056-BX&h=350&w=350&sz=10&tbnid=5G48zyLvN03MAM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&zoom=1&usg=__5Tdo5rYazTb7dKe99R2LSk-lWhw=&docid=uo7_0rJG8xgFAM&sa=X&ei=Tb4QUr6HHaeV0AX8_4GQBg&ved=0CFEQ9QEwBw&dur=2050
which also frees up one 5.25 bay for something else.


----------



## Gaupz

Yeah I own the HAF X. Currently I'm using 3 of the HDD slots and 0 of the 5.25 bays(I stripped everything from there a while ago since I don't use any of it), but that looks like a cool alternative opposed to just mounting them out of sight with velcro.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> On a Corsair H100 my CPU ran at about 31 degrees and on air my GTX 690 ran at 80 degrees running Unigine Valley benchmark on extreme settings. When I watercooled the CPU only with the 360 rad the CPU ran at about 29 with a max of about 45 and when I added the 200 rad to the CPU loop the CPU never went above 31. Finally when I added the GPU to the loop the temperature became 29 on idle and running Valley the GPU has a max of 45 with short bursts of 47. If I could have 2 of the 200 rads I would prefer that as they seem to perform better.
> Check out this thread and in particular note that the V2 version of the Phobya Xtreme 200 WILL NOT FIT the HAF-X.
> THIS is the V1 which will fit http://www.microcenter.com/product/393102/Xtreme_200mm_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator
> 
> THIS is the V2 which will not fit (its about 7mm taller) http://www.scan.co.uk/products/hobya-35185-xtreme-200-radiator-with-fan-compatibility-from-180-to-225mm
> 
> Note the different shaped top and number of ports.


Thanks buddy I will keep that link around. I saw your post on youtube in some research and read about the v1 but I wasn't sure where to buy! Those temps are great man and looks very clean I will probably be doing a similar setup soon.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont buy it you get it for free with the HAF X


Ah I see, anyone know of anyone who makes these or would be willing to sell theirs if its unused?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Ah I see, anyone know of anyone who makes these or would be willing to sell theirs if its unused?


You can make your own and i even think there are some here on OCN that can make one on order


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Interesting photography Selk22, and lighting solution. Nice clean build! Time to see Lutro for some sleeving.


Thanks buddy, its a work in progress all the time! I plan to be adding a bit more to the hardware and cooling side of things before I focus on the sleeving! I will most likely end up doing sleeving myself


----------



## Seban

Not sure if my CPU is degrading or if I just never found stable settings but I seem to need more voltage now for the settings I have passed 100 runs of IBT with.

Im thinking in the near future of an upgrade - new mobo and cpu.

What would you guys recomand as a replacement for i7 860 and asus p7p55d-e pro ?

I was thinking of sandy bridge maybe or ivy, but which ? Gimmie some solid choices for overclocking and fairly good prices.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Not sure if my CPU is degrading or if I just never found stable settings but I seem to need more voltage now for the settings I have passed 100 runs of IBT with.
> 
> Im thinking in the near future of an upgrade - new mobo and cpu.
> 
> What would you guys recomand as a replacement for i7 860 and asus p7p55d-e pro ?
> 
> I was thinking of sandy bridge maybe or ivy, but which ? Gimmie some solid choices for overclocking and fairly good prices.


I would recommend i5-4670K or i7-4770K with Z87 chipset Asus Maximus VI Hero or MSI Mpower(max). If you only game then get the i5, but if you need hyper-threading then the i7.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I would recommend i5-4670K or i7-4770K with Z87 chipset Asus Maximus VI Hero or MSI Mpower(max). If you only game then get the i5, but if you need hyper-threading then the i7.


Gaming only. Lets say Starcraft II dedicated gaming platform.

Will the above recomendation have significant performance to my current platform?


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Gaming only. Lets say Starcraft II dedicated gaming platform.
> 
> Will the above recomendation have significant performance to my current platform?


Well starcraft is a CPU based game, so Yes there will be FPS increase to your current setup, and in other games.


----------



## Seban

One more thing:
Im buying my top fans tomorrow. How should they be oriented?
Like that big HAF stock fan blades up or the back up?

They are Zephyt 120mm led blue (SilentiumPC)

Can somebody provide graphical instruction ?


----------



## Seban

Weird... I ran 100 runs of IBT on full AUTO (stock) and it was stable...
So no degradation and I cant find stable overclock anymore or IDK.

Im eager to upgrade my fans them maybe later I'll think about the OC.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Thanks buddy, its a work in progress all the time! I plan to be adding a bit more to the hardware and cooling side of things before I focus on the sleeving! I will most likely end up doing sleeving myself


Yep, do it yourself. I find it strangely relaxing once I get into it. Kind of like pegging cans on strings with the bb gun.


----------



## Jianni123

Hello everyone.

I have a HAF 922 case and I was thinking of getting a AX760i. Would you reccomend the stock cables(black) or get one of their other kits which come in different colours? Has anyone done a build in a HAF 922 with a modular PSU? Does it look bad because of the silver of the case?
I can not choose as to what colour cables to use. Or I could just keep the black and get coloured extensions?

Would you reccomend I plasti dip it in black? Then maybe white cables?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Kind of like pegging cans on strings with the bb gun.


Ohh the past times of my childhood.. Never did hit that Robin


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> One more thing:
> Im buying my top fans tomorrow. How should they be oriented?
> Like that big HAF stock fan blades up or the back up?
> 
> They are Zephyt 120mm led blue (SilentiumPC)
> 
> Can somebody provide graphical instruction ?


Fans should be oriented so that cold air is taken from the bottom/side/front of the case and the warm air is exhausted from the top and back of the case. Here is a picture to get your fans oriented right.


The exhaust side of the fan is always the side with the frame/motor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Thanks buddy, its a work in progress all the time! I plan to be adding a bit more to the hardware and cooling side of things before I focus on the sleeving! I will most likely end up doing sleeving myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, do it yourself. I find it strangely relaxing once I get into it. Kind of like pegging cans on strings with the bb gun.
Click to expand...

Yeah and if you don't mind burning your fingertips off using a lighter. I'm doing heatshrinkless paracord sleeving and at first felt very time consuming but once you get a technique down it's not all that bad. Only regret was not having a ATX pin tool as I am using staples which by itself is something to master to get those ATX pins out of the 24 pin, PCIE and EPS cables.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Yeah and if you don't mind burning your fingertips off using a lighter. I'm doing heatshrinkless paracord sleeving and at first felt very time consuming but once you get a technique down it's not all that bad. Only regret was not having a ATX pin tool as I am using staples which by itself is something to master to get those ATX pins out of the 24 pin, PCIE and EPS cables.


Probably worth getting a heat gun if you plan to do sleeving. I am getting into repairing laptops and I really need a heat gun.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a HAF 922 case and I was thinking of getting a AX760i. Would you reccomend the stock cables(black) or get one of their other kits which come in different colours? Has anyone done a build in a HAF 922 with a modular PSU? Does it look bad because of the silver of the case?
> I can not choose as to what colour cables to use. Or I could just keep the black and get coloured extensions?
> 
> Would you reccomend I plasti dip it in black? Then maybe white cables?


Dont get a Corsair AX760i its overpriced and the software you pay all that money for is broken

Get a Cooler Master V700 its the same PSU as the normal Corsair AX760 its just cheaper and have fixed ther coil whine problem the AX760 had


----------



## selk22

I own a heatgun already so I wasn't very worried.


----------



## DaveLT

New HAF 912 Advanced owner here (Actually i bought the case used for under 1/2 the selling price







Just a few dings here and there but overall OK)

Being a aircooling expert as expected i'm disappointed at the 200mm fans, somehow they're very overrated and very popular oddly
... Anyway. 110CFM my arse, it doesn't even put out 90


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont get a Corsair AX760i its overpriced and the software you pay all that money for is broken
> 
> Get a Cooler Master V700 its the same PSU as the normal Corsair AX760 its just cheaper and have fixed ther coil whine problem the AX760 had


Alright thanks for the answer.
I will have a look too see what I can find. I don't want to go through any problems of returning the PSU if it's faulty so I want one that has the least fail rates to be honest.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Alright thanks for the answer.
> I will have a look too see what I can find. I don't want to go through any problems of returning the PSU if it's faulty so I want one that has the least fail rates to be honest.


We have a more then a dozen V owners already and not one of them have had a problem yet

Its a Seasonic KM3 its not a cheap crappy chinese HEC made PSU

Ask a Seasonic X or Seasonic Platinum owner how it is they all use the KM3 platform so does the Corsair AX760/AX860


----------



## selk22

I have Ax860i and I honestly can say I love this PSU! It does everything I need and more, coming from a CM 600w that had major problems with sleep states and other boot issues! Its a rather pricey PSU but it was a gift and I cant complain


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I have Ax860i and I honestly can say I love this PSU! It does everything I need and more, coming from a CM 600w that had major problems with sleep states and other boot issues! Its a rather pricey PSU but it was a gift and I cant complain


The AX860i is not a Seasonic unit

if you did not know already


----------



## selk22

Wow really? .......

Up the page people are talking about 760i and how its a waste of money which is also a corsair product, like my ax860i


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Wow really? .......
> 
> Up the page people are talking about 760i and how its a waste of money which is also a corsair product, like my ax860i


Its made by Flextronics not Seasonic

And its not the quality its just that the Corsair Link software thats the big hype about the I models is broken it does not work right and its been proven to be broken

So if you have something with a selling point and its broken AND you change a lot of money for it then its simply just a rippoff

Its overpriced with buggy software that is why i call it not worth the time and money

The normal AX860 would be better but there you have the Cooler Master V850 which is the same PSU but cheaper and without the coil whine problems

So no i dont say Corsair is not worth the money becasue of any kind of quality but because of overpricing

Why sould you spend more when you can get the same for less?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Looking at yours making me to think to replace my 2 Thermaltake cases and go with another HAF X cases, but they are doing fine for now, maybe if i plan on 4th build then definitely it will be one of those HAF series if it will be available in my area.


Yes, we are always looking to improve our HAF series chassis. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Yes, we are always looking to improve our HAF series chassis. Thanks for the feedback.


Here's my recommendation of the things to improve on the HAF 912 ... Even if CM 690 has basically what the HAF 912 already has.
Move the 2 top fan mounts forward so that it will clear the rear fan
Shift the rear fan downwards
Get rid of that double internal latch door ... it's very annoying to pull out both side panels just to pull off the front panel

So that said, is there a new model in the works? Or is the one i got just old








Ah, this should be done as well, get rid of the 200mm fans. I know it's just a personal preference but they really irk me. But anyway, i'd rather have 4x120mm fan mounts (if the case was even wide enough) than a 240mm fan mount or so
and also the side window, slap the current ones of the N-series and the CM 690 III and it's set to go

*Please don't forget the filters this time round


----------



## SDMODNoob

Does anyone know where to get a custom made GPU backplate, PSU cover, and side panel applique? I have sent Dwood an email on his store website but have not gotten a reply. Would like to try and get some Razer themed ones made for my HAF X.


----------



## CM Phaedrus

http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/

Keep an eye out at PAX.









*But wait--there's more!*

*The members of OCN's HAF club will get FIRST DIBS on the Stacker BEFORE it launches. HAF club members will have first access to the HAF Stacker at an exclusive discounted price, just to show that we care!*

The code will be posted here, for the first 100 cases. First come, first serve!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/
> 
> Keep an eye out at PAX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But wait--there's more!*
> 
> *The members of OCN's HAF club will get FIRST DIBS on the Stacker when it launches. HAF club members will have first access to the HAF Stacker at an exclusive discounted price, just to show that we care!*
> 
> The code will be posted here, for the first 100 cases. First come, first serve!


OMG this is great news

I want one


----------



## DaveLT

But i'm not in the US


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Correction--you're actually getting a crack at it before launch.


----------



## DUpgrade

Sounds exciting but I already got a 900D.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> 
> 
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/
> 
> Keep an eye out at PAX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But wait--there's more!*
> 
> *The members of OCN's HAF club will get FIRST DIBS on the Stacker BEFORE it launches. HAF club members will have first access to the HAF Stacker at an exclusive discounted price, just to show that we care!*
> 
> The code will be posted here, for the first 100 cases. First come, first serve!


I've only just got my HAF-X sorted, now I have to sell it


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Sounds exciting but I already got a 900D.


I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## PinzaC55

The name "Stacker" suggests modular constructtion or maybe something like the Thermaltake GT?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> The name "Stacker" suggests modular constructtion or maybe something like the Thermaltake GT?


Not GT but maybe something bearing to the Stacker series maybe


----------



## PinzaC55

Or it may look like a haystack or a well stacked woman?


----------



## SinatraFan

Stacker eh? I have to see what this is all about!


----------



## DUpgrade

The stacker is something I get at Burger King it's a beef party cheese and bacon comes in single double and triple. Just sayin'


----------



## selk22

Hmm that's good news! I am always looking forward to new case designs


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Sounds exciting but I already got a 900D.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for you.
Click to expand...

I'm not I love my case and the HAF 912 wasn't doing it for me anymore. I do hope it is impressive for 54 days of hype though.


----------



## Seban

Not a single day goes by when I say to myself - HAF932 is the perfect case, CM did a fine job inventing such wonder.


----------



## Lucky 23

X2


----------



## Seban

Seriously for a more then once I thought of moving to a smaller case or I tried finding a better one. Read lots of revievs, watched a lot of pics, heard lots of reviews on youtube (mostly 3DGAMEMAN) and again I came to the conclusion that HAF 932 is the best. No other case has this much fan options, none of them got the style of an ammo case. Sure no dust filters, whatever but the airflow is great.

I saw Lian Li case, kinda modular and lots of fan options, smaller then HAF, wish I remember the model name - I think it is the only one that impressed me, but still HAF got lot of space inside. will fit all gfx cards, cpu coolers and ****.

When I look at the modding options I wish I had the skills and resources I would go crazy with my HAF but unfortunatly I dont have the skills or money but even though my HAF is barely changed it still makes me happy and I dont see any other case choice for the moment.


----------



## Erick Silver

Come on man! Why are there not any pictures at least of this new case?


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Here's the first pic.


----------



## Krazee

Anyone know where u can get the acrylic side window for the HAF X/932? I checked the cooler master site but could not find.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Anyone know where u can get the acrylic side window for the HAF X/932? I checked the cooler master site but could not find.


I got it from the CM Europe store 6 months ago fo my HAF X although of course it fits the 932. I think it is classed as an "accessory" to the HAF X so you need to look there. They carry very limited stocks so you may need to mail them it as a "wish".


----------



## CoolProject

Hi guys, I'm an Italian user so sorry if my english is not perfect
I have a cooler master haf x 942, will enter the card evga 780 superclocked acx in the Air duct?, or the card is too wide?
thanks


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Anyone know where u can get the acrylic side window for the HAF X/932? I checked the cooler master site but could not find.


There on the CM website


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Anyone know where u can get the acrylic side window for the HAF X/932? I checked the cooler master site but could not find.


There on the CM website


----------



## Krazee

On there now and they only have the amd version. I was looking for the regular one


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> On there now and they only have the amd version. I was looking for the regular one


Yeah, I was just looking around myself a little while ago to see if I could find a link for you. I've seen it before, but you're right, it's not there anymore. That is most interesting. Perhaps it's out of stock or discontinued due to the new HAF Stacker or something?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I just realized I haven't actually submitted an application for the club. I used this here pretty picture:



Dat red fan is so purdy. The card reader in the top 5.25" bay is an NZXT Aperture M. I would not recommend it for this case unless you something without mesh in between. The case has bigger hexagonal holes and the card reader is smaller circular holes and they don't go well right next to each other.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> Here's the first pic.


Bunch of teasers!


----------



## Seban

Even if you make an application there is no management here so just add the signature lines to ur signature and you are in the club. You have proven that so I belive its fair and with my blessing and all the other club members (I dont think that there will be any objection at all - rite guys?







)

Those smaller brothers are fine cases too.


----------



## DaveLT

FWIW the HAF 912 is literally a CM690 with open grilles and being a lot wider ...


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> FWIW the HAF 912 is literally a CM690 with open grilles and being a lot wider ...


The HAF 912 had some modular style SSD and HDD bays, I had just removed mine for airflow purpose. Never ended up cutting out the bottom fixed one though. Great width though for big air coolers and cable management in the back which comes in handy for non-modular PSUs.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> The HAF 912 had some modular style SSD and HDD bays, I had just removed mine for airflow purpose. Never ended up cutting out the bottom fixed one though. Great width though for big air coolers and cable management in the back which comes in handy for non-modular PSUs.


It's so big there's literally so much space for a huge cooler and another 25mm thick fan if there was a slot









But is there really alot of space behind? I measured 15mm which is not much compared to towers of this width (230mm)


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> The HAF 912 had some modular style SSD and HDD bays, I had just removed mine for airflow purpose. Never ended up cutting out the bottom fixed one though. Great width though for big air coolers and cable management in the back which comes in handy for non-modular PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so big there's literally so much space for a huge cooler and another 25mm thick fan if there was a slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is there really alot of space behind? I measured 15mm which is not much compared to towers of this width (230mm)
Click to expand...

It's enough room to get cables to lay flat as long as they don't overlap, in particular that 24 pin cable with how thick they are. The most amazing feature is the different kinds of fans you can put in it from 120s in the front or a 200mm and up in the top there's room for 120s or a 200mm. I used grille holes to mount a 140mm above my H80i when I had it in there.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It's enough room to get cables to lay flat as long as they don't overlap, in particular that 24 pin cable with how thick they are. The most amazing feature is the different kinds of fans you can put in it from 120s in the front or a 200mm and up in the top there's room for 120s or a 200mm. I used grille holes to mount a 140mm above my H80i when I had it in there.


TBH there's enough space for me not to use a single cable tie. At All. But i didn't bother since i moved my current rig into the HAF 912 temporarily before i get to remove the motherboard tray and transplant it into the CM 690 and then use the HAF 912 as the cable management section


----------



## Tom Thumb

Little update. Added LED temperature gauges. One probe is in the fill port of the Swiftech H220, the other is on the pump/block. might move that one somewhere else.


----------



## Tom Thumb

By the way. CoolerMaster should consider putting out a white version of the HAF 932 / X chassis.








I think the white cases are pretty popular.


----------



## Jianni123

Anyone got a good cable management job with the HAF 922?

I want to know how you hide your fan cables such as the side fan and the back fan since mine just go through the case, and if you use a fan controller with it how you hide them cables?
Danke.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Even if you make an application there is no management here so just add the signature lines to ur signature and you are in the club. You have proven that so I belive its fair and with my blessing and all the other club members (I dont think that there will be any objection at all - rite guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Those smaller brothers are fine cases too.


"Last edited 3/31/12." I see what you mean. Biggest complaint: dust. I just got done putting it back together after vacuuming all the air filters, and there's a thin layer on the CPU cooler (212 plus) and GPU which I will deal with once temperatures start to hit 60* C CPU and 70* C GPU and loads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> The HAF 912 had some modular style SSD and HDD bays, I had just removed mine for airflow purpose. Never ended up cutting out the bottom fixed one though. Great width though for big air coolers and cable management in the back which comes in handy for non-modular PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so big there's literally so much space for a huge cooler and another 25mm thick fan if there was a slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is there really alot of space behind? I measured 15mm which is not much compared to towers of this width (230mm)
Click to expand...

Biggest praise: It's roomy in there. I managed to cram a 24-pin ATX cable through the back plus a couple front panel cables, USB cables, and fan cables. The only trace of cables is the small loop going to the front panel header and USB 3.0 header, a ribbon-type floopy cable (not plugged in to anything... yet), a few molex plugs visible underneath the SSD tray, and a PCIe cable for convenience for crossfire (just in case). With a non-modular PSU too. Still, remind me to go (semi-)modular next time.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Biggest praise: It's roomy in there. I managed to cram a 24-pin ATX cable through the back plus a couple front panel cables, USB cables, and fan cables. The only trace of cables is the small loop going to the front panel header and USB 3.0 header, a ribbon-type floopy cable (not plugged in to anything... yet), a few molex plugs visible underneath the SSD tray, and a PCIe cable for convenience for crossfire (just in case). With a non-modular PSU too. Still, remind me to go (semi-)modular next time.


No one will know i have a 6-channel fan controller until they see the front of my case! As for now i don't really care much about the space beside as i just quick-shoddy moved my innards from my Xigmatek Asgard to the HAF 912 and didn't use a single zip-tie (whereas i used like 5 on the asgard) ... Yes I've had to close the side panel with a leg and 2 hands

But anyway i quickly moved it here without using a single zip-tie because this is to be joined with my CM690 to form a dual-chamber cube case


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There is no way to make that look decent. That's a monstrosity and you can in no way justify what you have done.









I'm kidding, but pictures. NOW. Please?

Does anybody know of a good material from which you can cut a good filter for the side-panel fan? I'm thinking a strainer or something like that would be cheap.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There is no way to make that look decent. That's a monstrosity and you can in no way justify what you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding, but pictures. NOW. Please?
> 
> Does anybody know of a good material from which you can cut a good filter for the side-panel fan? I'm thinking a strainer or something like that would be cheap.


Who am i kidding?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1421126/build-log-case-mod-hafs-a-690-good-ol-lga1366-buildlog#post_20670114
Previously

It was really hard to spot any dangling cables with the HDD cage in the way but now i removed it because the lightning won't fit
You could try PVC for that though it's hardly a filter at all









Do you want pictures of what's in my side panel?

I will only be starting to join them together this wednesday. I've got other things to do but DAAAMNNNN i can't wait to have all of my watercooling gear even though i don't much money now


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> Here's the first pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any chance of providing some insight about it. Frankly, I am about to drop dime on either another HAF X case or a CaseLabs case, but if this is the goods, then I'm in. There's a great special on X cases right now and it ends on 8/29.

Is this case stackable, modular? what is the skinny about it?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Anyone got a good cable management job with the HAF 922?
> 
> I want to know how you hide your fan cables such as the side fan and the back fan since mine just go through the case, and if you use a fan controller with it how you hide them cables?
> Danke.


I will take some pics when I get home. I have mine run behind the motherboard tray for the most part.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There is no way to make that look decent. That's a monstrosity and you can in no way justify what you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding, but pictures. NOW. Please?
> 
> Does anybody know of a good material from which you can cut a good filter for the side-panel fan? I'm thinking a strainer or something like that would be cheap.


I picked up some AC Foam Filter for a few bucks back a month or so ago. See my post *HERE*


----------



## Gaupz

Would a 360 in the top and 240(vertical) where the HDD cages are leave enough space for use of the four 5.25 bays?

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=80515&vpn=BIGTX160F2&manufacture=Hardware%20Labs&promoid=1198


----------



## Seban

I love HAF case, [email protected]

Watching u people post ur custom HAf builds or mods is like you post porn for my eyes... DAMN! You sure do like to torture me (in a positive way ofc).

I couldnt get SilentiumPC Zephyr fans anymore so Im thinking about something else.

What would you recomand for moi?
I want something uber efficient, I dont give a flying F about noise. I wanna blue led for the top of the case and bottom.

Hit me


----------



## DaveLT

Ya should get a *high speed* delta







something like a AFC1212DE or a PFC1212DE


----------



## Seban

They come in BLUE LED my friend? How fast are they? What about price?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> They come in BLUE LED my friend? How fast are they? What about price?


All LED fans are garbage. As for speed .... 5500rpm. 240CFM for the AFC (3ampere version) and 252CFM for the PFC1212DE
61dB for the AFC and 66CFM for the PFC1212DE

As for price 20 bucks or thereabout.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I picked up some AC Foam Filter for a few bucks back a month or so ago. See my post *HERE*


$3.50? I'll take that risk. I just remembered something, but I'm not sure if it can be applied to computer cooling. I read that one good way to get rid of an ich outbreak in an aquarium is to get a filter cartridge made of dead somethings with pores only a few microns across. That would certainly cut down on dust if it works, but I'm not sure what it would do to airflow or your wallet.


----------



## richie_2010

Hi guys does the phobya 200mm v2 rad fit in the haf x or do I habe to hunt for the v1.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi guys does the phobya 200mm v2 rad fit in the haf x or do I habe to hunt for the v1.


If i remember correctly NO. Only the V1 will fit without modding. But it's fun to mod







, so it's up to you


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> All LED fans are garbage. As for speed .... 5500rpm. 240CFM for the AFC (3ampere version) and 252CFM for the PFC1212DE
> 61dB for the AFC and 66CFM for the PFC1212DE
> 
> As for price 20 bucks or thereabout.


LED garbage?
Most of modders use shiny plasmatic blue or red or others for style to increase e-peenor by 100.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> LED garbage?
> Most of modders use shiny plasmatic blue or red or others for style to increase e-peenor by 100.


I am thus not ne of them







I prefer to use plain deltas and then bling it out with white LEDs to bring out the bling in my rig.
Couple that with the LEDs on my lightning and i'm done for the day


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I am thus not ne of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use plain deltas and then bling it out with white LEDs to bring out the bling in my rig.
> Couple that with the LEDs on my lightning and i'm done for the day


I shouldnt care about light and panels but even though my sidepannel is hidden within the desk I still like that I can see the guts from the front (i ripped metal plates so there can be nice air circualtion)

Though I dont know if this setting is good for sidepanel. There is a thin, very very thin space but I think its the best position considering that I have no place on the desk and nowhere near:


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi guys does the phobya 200mm v2 rad fit in the haf x or do I habe to hunt for the v1.


V1 fits with certain mods. V2 does not fit at all, no way Jose.


----------



## richie_2010

Ive removed my hdd bay so that wont be in the way. Ill look around for the v1 rad saves me from having cut up the case.


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I will take some pics when I get home. I have mine run behind the motherboard tray for the most part.
> I picked up some AC Foam Filter for a few bucks back a month or so ago. See my post *HERE*


Alright thankyou.


----------



## joaogvmoura

I wish to join the Coolermaster HAF X club!








Add me please!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Good luck. First post has not been edited since March last year.

That's a nice looking paint job. Pics plox?


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joaogvmoura*
> 
> I wish to join the Coolermaster HAF X club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me please!


Definetly nvidia user ^^


----------



## Zergspower

Hmm, how do we join the club when the member who made it is no longer here... lol...
-Original HAF 932 Owner for the past 5 years


----------



## Zergspower

My old setup, unfortunately my rig is down at the time and thus is not hooked up and all pretty...


----------



## Inviso

Here's my HAF-X currently.

Sorry for the blurry pics, only have a crappy droid phone camera.

It's half apart because I was doing serious measurements on cards for heatsinks and watercooling. Going to take the dive here in a few weeks... but now impatiently waiting to see if I should just go for the new Stacker...


----------



## joaogvmoura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Good luck. First post has not been edited since March last year.
> 
> That's a nice looking paint job. Pics plox?


Very well observed...

Now i`m ''working'', so when I'm at home i'll take more photos...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Definetly nvidia user ^^


I love the style and colors of nvidia, but honestly my VGA is HD6950 =x


----------



## BaldGuy

Hello everyone.

I just joined this site today and joined the HAF X club last week. I haven't started my build yet, but I really like the case. I already added the optional 200 mm top fan already.

Anyway, I got a question. My hot swap back plate top capacitors where bent down on the power connection. At least 2 of the 3 top caps. I pushed them back upright. They did not break off and now I have room to plug in my power connection.

My question is, Should I call cooler master and see if they would send/exchange another back plate? Would cooler master do something like that?

I think the reason they was bent down is the accessory box they try to tie above, was lose, and I feel it most likely bumped into them bending the top ones down.

As far as do they work, I don't know yet, as the case is the only part I have so far, but I'm sure they would. I also don't want any chance of a fire hazard.

Any rate, hope to get some pictures of my build when it gets done. The i7-4930K I'm using hasn't been official released yet by Intel. I got most everything picked out for the build.

Thanks for any help. Hopefully this wasn't the wrong place to ask this question. If so, I do apologize. I'm very new here. I read these forums from time to time, but this is my first post.


----------



## eskamobob1

Welcome to OCN!









as for the bacj plate, so long as the wire out of them is still intact you should be fine... if one was severed, i would email corsair... unfortunately, i find that the HAF Xs tend to have 1-2 small defect each (doesnt mean i dont love them btw)... if the hotswap doesnt work definately send it back, but if it does dont worry IMO...i RMAed my first HAF X because the front 200mm fan slot was bent... the one i got in return has a slight bow to the PCI slots that make it hard to secure cards in the lower slots with screws... i have done about 10 builds in HAF Xs and every one i have recieved has had one slight defect in one form or another unfortunately







(i havent experienced this with any of the rest of the HAF series btw)


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just joined this site today and joined the HAF X club last week. I haven't started my build yet, but I really like the case. I already added the optional 200 mm top fan already.
> 
> Anyway, I got a question. My hot swap back plate top capacitors where bent down on the power connection. At least 2 of the 3 top caps. I pushed them back upright. They did not break off and now I have room to plug in my power connection.
> 
> My question is, Should I call cooler master and see if they would send/exchange another back plate? Would cooler master do something like that?
> 
> I think the reason they was bent down is the accessory box they try to tie above, was lose, and I feel it most likely bumped into them bending the top ones down.
> 
> As far as do they work, I don't know yet, as the case is the only part I have so far, but I'm sure they would. I also don't want any chance of a fire hazard.
> 
> Any rate, hope to get some pictures of my build when it gets done. The i7-4930K I'm using hasn't been official released yet by Intel. I got most everything picked out for the build.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Hopefully this wasn't the wrong place to ask this question. If so, I do apologize. I'm very new here. I read these forums from time to time, but this is my first post.


Hello, and welcome to OCN! I'm not sure how the one you have right now would work, but it wouldn't hurt to ask for a new PCB. Cooler Master has always been good with sending people new hotswap PCB's for both the HAF X and the HAF XB, and I think for free, too. I could be dreaming, though.


----------



## joaogvmoura

More photos of my case.
if anyone has tips of organization I'll be grateful...





Thank you all! \o/


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That's such a gaudy shade of lime green. It would go well with hot pink flames.







Your cables are routed well enough for my OCD, so I'll give this an A. You could go with sleeving or some 90 degree connectors, but that seems like such a pain to do and is largely unnecessary, respectively.


----------



## eskamobob1

honestly, and i know this sounds cliche, but make your own cables... dont even sleeve them if you dont want to, but custom cables made to the right length will do absolute wonders for your cable management


----------



## Rar4f

could anyone tell me the dimensions of the mesh filter in haf 912 front?

And how well the mesh filter on front works from 1-10 scale?

thanks


----------



## eskamobob1

Idk the dimensions, but I would give it about an 8/10 tbh... It is very high flow, and stops quite a bit for being such... That said it obviously can't stop everything without being super restrictive


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*
> 
> my fellow 932 owners, does your side panel collect dust like crazy? Mines blowing Air aka Dust right into my GFX cards.. I cleaned it 1 week ago, now it was FILLED on the outside again. I had to get a vacuum and suck it up, it was A LOT. Not just a wipe and thats it, clumps. I think i need to do something different I guess, also. The front fan collects a lot of dust too


Awesome profile pic! lol


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just joined this site today and joined the HAF X club last week. I haven't started my build yet, but I really like the case. I already added the optional 200 mm top fan already.
> 
> Anyway, I got a question. My hot swap back plate top capacitors where bent down on the power connection. At least 2 of the 3 top caps. I pushed them back upright. They did not break off and now I have room to plug in my power connection.
> 
> My question is, Should I call cooler master and see if they would send/exchange another back plate? Would cooler master do something like that?
> 
> I think the reason they was bent down is the accessory box they try to tie above, was lose, and I feel it most likely bumped into them bending the top ones down.
> 
> As far as do they work, I don't know yet, as the case is the only part I have so far, but I'm sure they would. I also don't want any chance of a fire hazard.
> 
> Any rate, hope to get some pictures of my build when it gets done. The i7-4930K I'm using hasn't been official released yet by Intel. I got most everything picked out for the build.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Hopefully this wasn't the wrong place to ask this question. If so, I do apologize. I'm very new here. I read these forums from time to time, but this is my first post.


How far were they bent over? I have had a number of components which arrived with capacitors slightly bent over and it isn't really an issue especially if you can't see them. Bearing in mind you would lose the use of the hot swap bay while you RMA it I would wait to find out whether it works first.


----------



## Mandrake7062

http://www.modders-inc.com/first-ever-stackable-mod-tower-cooler-master-unveils-haf-stacker-series/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=first-ever-stackable-mod-tower-cooler-master-unveils-haf-stacker-series


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/first-ever-stackable-mod-tower-cooler-master-unveils-haf-stacker-series/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=first-ever-stackable-mod-tower-cooler-master-unveils-haf-stacker-series


I was just thinking about something this morning related to the Stacker in this club. Will it have it's own club, or will we add it to this one? Or will *you*, rather, as I no longer use my 932.








Here's the discussion thread for the Stacker that's quite busy at the moment. http://www.overclock.net/t/1420491/cm-haf-stacker-teaser-page-launched


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The Stacker is a direct successor to the HAF X, so I'd say sure we can add it. The XB is the media box type case, so that can keep its own club. We just need a new person in charge.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The Stacker is a direct successor to the HAF X, so I'd say sure we can add it. The XB is the media box type case, so that can keep its own club. We just need a new person in charge.


Yes Its a HAF series so this and the XM should be added to the title IMO









100% agree with you on the XB


----------



## SinatraFan

I understand the logic of adding the stacker to this thread, but part of me wants it to be in a thread of its own. big threads are sometimes a pain imho.


----------



## CptAsian

It also depends on how many people on OCN get the Stacker.


----------



## Rar4f

Will this work with the front panel of 912?
I am planning to buy the 912 advanced which seems to be same dimensions as 912 standard and 912 Plus.
Only difference is the fan = 200mm.

So yeah will this work?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Will this work with the front panel of 912?
> I am planning to buy the 912 advanced which seems to be same dimensions as 912 standard and 912 Plus.
> Only difference is the fan = 200mm.
> 
> So yeah will this work?


It will. I took out the 200mm fan the moment i got my case


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/first-ever-stackable-mod-tower-cooler-master-unveils-haf-stacker-series/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=first-ever-stackable-mod-tower-cooler-master-unveils-haf-stacker-series


reminds me of this -.-


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I was just thinking about something this morning related to the Stacker in this club. Will it have it's own club, or will we add it to this one? Or will *you*, rather, as I no longer use my 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the discussion thread for the Stacker that's quite busy at the moment. http://www.overclock.net/t/1420491/cm-haf-stacker-teaser-page-launched


I think it should be added, it has the same style as my xm, and if it has the same footprint as my 932 or xm, there may be a mod in the future that will get it in here like it or not.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> could anyone tell me the dimensions of the mesh filter in haf 912 front?
> 
> And how well the mesh filter on front works from 1-10 scale?
> 
> thanks


This is from a HAF 912 *+* :


It works very well in destroying the airflow for the front fan/s, manages to knock out a respectable % of it.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> This is from a HAF 912 *+* :
> 
> 
> It works very well in destroying the airflow for the front fan/s, manages to knock out a respectable % of it.


I also noticed a huge increase in airflow when removing the fan filters from my HAF X.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I also noticed a huge increase in airflow when removing the fan filters from my HAF X.


Same here when I installed a front rad and removed the filter. Downside is you get a build up of dust on the front grille and have to hoover it regularly


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Same here when I installed a front rad and removed the filter. Downside is you get a build up of dust on the front grille and have to hoover it regularly


But it's worth it


----------



## TELVM

HAF =/= High Air Filtering

HAF == High Air *Flow*


----------



## tepesak

Can i join the CLUB?
HEHE

I just got my HAF 932 Advanced!
And you know what?
I like it when its COOL







Its perfect CASE!


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

I had no idea we had a club.

My HAF X is in the process of being modded right now


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

odd my name inst in the list, I posted pics back in 2011/2012 asking to be added but nothing.. I resent it in via the submission form, hope it gets added intime for me to preorder the haf stacker, im already in for the xb club


----------



## Mandrake7062

OK you 3 guys, your supposed to post a picture of your haf.
I don't think we have an active moderator, so post a pic and consider yourself in.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

I did back on page 1700 somthin but here it is again......my haf 912


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> OK you 3 guys, your supposed to post a picture of your haf.
> I don't think we have an active moderator, so post a pic and consider yourself in.


Well, here's the best one I have right now


----------



## pure_cure

I'll try for more pictures later. Slow internet


----------



## pure_cure




----------



## error0909

Here an old photo of mine with my x58 board....no mods!...pretty standard.

After my board died, so did my plans for modding.......getting a replacement this week 'wahay!!'

let the mods begin...need to sort out my cooling....any suggestions on a side fan (was looking at the Noctua 200mm)

ps. can i join the club?


----------



## DaveLT

Don't even think about a 200mm fan. Whichever company still a no-no









Noctuas are too mainstream








And i don't see what the fuss with them is for ...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Why are 200mm fans bad compared to a pair of 120mm fans?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Why are 200mm fans bad compared to a pair of 120mm fans?


1) Low static pressure
2) Nonsensical ratings most of the time although that really only applies to whoever is making 200mm fans currently ... and noctua hasn't even released 200mms
3) Low airflow per area


----------



## error0909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ... and noctua hasn't even released 200mms


......really?...wow.... i feel stupid...back to the drawing board, eh?
...yep...maybe i missed out the words *or a* before the 200mm...lol


----------



## tepesak

Here are my first PICS
HAF 932 w/o mods, soon ill start moding ma case


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error0909*
> 
> ......really?...wow.... i feel stupid...back to the drawing board, eh?
> ...yep...maybe i missed out the words *or a* before the 200mm...lol


Like I said earlier I have a pair of CM 200's either side of a Phobya Xtreme 200 and they *WORK*. Theory is all very well but you can't beat practical results.


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> How far were they bent over? I have had a number of components which arrived with capacitors slightly bent over and it isn't really an issue especially if you can't see them. Bearing in mind you would lose the use of the hot swap bay while you RMA it I would wait to find out whether it works first.


At least 2 top ones was bent over touching the power connection. I would say the power connection acted as a stopper, so they couldn't bend no further. I haven't started with the build yet (other then adding the optional Cooler Master 200 MM fan on top), so the time waiting is no problem. I plan to use the i7-4930 which isn't official released yet. I might just call to see what they say for the heck of it. I feel pretty confident they will work just fine. But if anything, will allow me to judge cooler master support which could influence later buying decisions.

Thanks for all your help and suggestions. It is greatly appreciated. Will officially join the HAF X club soon.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ... and noctua hasn't even released 200mms ...


They might in the not too distant future.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> They might in the not too distant future.


I asked them about those 200mm fans and the bigest problem the Bitfenix 200mm fans had

Asked them to avoid their fans to have that problem

And this is what they said about it

*Good day,

thank you for contacting Noctua.

Many thanks for your feedback. We're planing to make our fans compatible for both intake and exhaust. However I've to add that it won't be possible to rule out compatibility issues completely, but I do emphasize that we're trying to make the fan compatible with as many applications as possible.

Kind regards,
Alexander Dyszewski
Noctua support team*


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> They might in the not too distant future.


But they are still that nauseating yellowish cream colour. They look like Xpelairs you might have seen in a hospital in the 1960's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpcvhCgDdWk


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> But they are still that nauseating yellowish cream colour. They look like Xpelairs you might have seen in a hospital in the 1960's.


Thats the prototype color not the final color


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> But they are still that nauseating yellowish cream colour ...


That's just a mock-up in a material that is probably resin, hence the colour.










Seems they'are also working to address the chromatic rejection problem _(this might be true colour)_:


----------



## DaveLT

Deltas and San Aces has had the best black plastic in the fan market like, ever?

Still not interested. I still think Noctua fans are no good.


----------



## Buxty

Hey gang, i know its probably been asked before, but if someone could save me from sifting 2100+ pages for the answer i'd be much appriciative









I have both a HAF912+ & a HAF XB and i wanted to know whether i could push/pull a H100 in any way in the HAF912+. I was aware there isn't enough room for push and pull but would it be possible to remove the bottom drive caddy and fit the H100 push pull there with enough hose room to reach the CPU block?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> That's just a mock-up in a material that is probably resin, hence the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they'are also working to address the chromatic rejection problem _(this might be true colour)_:


Is "chromatic rejection problem "

Politically correct speak for "nauseating yellowish cream colour"?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> That's just a mock-up in a material that is probably resin, hence the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they'are also working to address the chromatic rejection problem _(this might be true colour)_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "chromatic rejection problem "
> 
> Politically correct speak for "nauseating yellowish cream colour"?
Click to expand...

Biggest problem with Noctuas is they've always looked like prototypes. Beige plastic shroud with brown fan blades, couldn't they make them black?


----------



## Mandrake7062

The color doesn't bother me.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Hey gang, i know its probably been asked before, but if someone could save me from sifting 2100+ pages for the answer i'd be much appriciative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both a HAF912+ & a HAF XB and i wanted to know whether i could push/pull a H100 in any way in the HAF912+. I was aware there isn't enough room for push and pull but would it be possible to remove the bottom drive caddy and fit the H100 push pull there with enough hose room to reach the CPU block?


1 have a h100i and can tell u that the hose length isn't enough to fit on front case of the 912...

only spot for a h100 is on the top portion of the case...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Biggest problem with Noctuas is they've always looked like prototypes. Beige plastic shroud with brown fan blades, couldn't they make them black?


I feel like that's just so if you see someone with Noctuas, you'll say, "Oh, those are Noctuas for sure." It's just so they stand out and are easy to recognize, I think.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> The color doesn't bother me.


Very Nice


----------



## Essenbe

I think the Noctua color is their trademark. I don't understand the language, but it seemed like I was being cursed at. Just call tech support up and suggest they change the color of the fans. I couldn't understand him, but I don't think he liked the suggestion. Actually the color does not bother me, but it would be nice if they matched everything else in the case. But, performance is more important than aesthetics, to me.


----------



## DaveLT

And noctua fans are not exactly performers either


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> 1 have a h100i and can tell u that the hose length isn't enough to fit on front case of the 912...
> 
> only spot for a h100 is on the top portion of the case...


Oh damn, and i don't think it'll take fully internal push pull in there either


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Biggest problem with Noctuas is they've always looked like prototypes. Beige plastic shroud with brown fan blades, couldn't they make them black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like that's just so if you see someone with Noctuas, you'll say, "Oh, those are Noctuas for sure." It's just so they stand out and are easy to recognize, I think.
Click to expand...

They don't stand out in a good way if you're going for a specific theme. Duct tape is very useful too but comes in all kinds of colors now because standard silver doesn't always look the best.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I think the Noctua color is their trademark. I don't understand the language, but it seemed like I was being cursed at. Just call tech support up and suggest they change the color of the fans. I couldn't understand him, but I don't think he liked the suggestion. Actually the color does not bother me, but it would be nice if they matched everything else in the case. But, performance is more important than aesthetics, to me.


I know we are getting way OT here but theres nobody in charge of the thread so....I can imagine the Noctua colour may have looked OK in the days when computers were beige or cream but against that of course they didn't have side windows?
Assuming they are injection moulded then changing the colour should be really easy - you empty the old plastic out of the machines, clean them thoroughly then fill them with black plastic. In the days when my rig was air cooled I would never have bought a Noctua DH-14 not just because of its size but because of the fan colour! I know I could change the fans but that would involve me in extra, needless, expense.


----------



## selk22

If they make black fans that are the same quality as the DH-14 then I do not doubt that they would have a rise in sales.. I just cannot understand this from a business standpoint. A company should pursue ways to make more money and increase their consumer base. I feel like the person running the color scheme show is somewhat of an elitist and is not changing things to spite people.


----------



## Jianni123

I asked this already I think last week or so. But I did not get a reply from anyone showing a few pictures so I would kindly ask again if anyone has a HAF 922 with a modular fully sleeved PSU? I want to know what the cables look like against the silver panel on the back..


----------



## JJ1217

Switched out my Corsair 600T for the HAF X. Massive loss in useability (600T's cable management and side panel latches were awesome), but the temperature difference was massive and worth it. The HAF X fans at max speed are quieter than the 600T's speeds at the lowest my motherboard can handle (The Haf fans don't make the whine and push much more air). The GPU difference was over 10 degrees from 80 degrees for my 7950 at 1.25V @ 1175/1250 at 40% fan speed, to 70 degrees at same clocks and fan speed. Pretty impressed.


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> The color doesn't bother me.


That is one very clean pc.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Some lite reading you guys may be interested in.
http://therealtrapjaws.webstarts.com/


----------



## Vaxorth25

I have been meaning to get some pictures of my case up for some time now, it has just been filthy though and I hadn't got a chance to get it all cleaned up. This is my very first Cooler Master case and I am extremely pleased with the quality and the ease of use. (room inside) Everything went together smoothly and I couldn't be happier. Specifications are as follow:

Intel Core i5 3570K at 4.2GHz
Corsair H100
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz
MSI Z77A-G45
MSI GTX 670
Corsair GS800
Sound Blaster Recon3D
Sandisk ReadyCache 32GB
Western Digital Black 1TB (Going to Seagate 2TB)
NZXT 2M LED strip
Bitfenix Alchemy Cable Extensions

(This is my very first post on Overclock.net by the way)


----------



## Mandrake7062

Looks very nice! Good work!


----------



## Mandrake7062

This weekend I'll blow this out and try that last sata cable. Maybe take the psu out and see if there's anything that can be done about those audio wires..
Looks like I cooked that first wire a bit much.. ah well.


----------



## Vaxorth25

Thanks man, its my pride and joy right now. I have to say that I really like your rig too. I really want to put in another 670 for SLI, but money is tight.


----------



## Mandrake7062

I hear ya, gets expensive quick.


----------



## JJ1042

Hey guys!

This is my first time building a PC and here is the result. Comments/Criticism is appreciated!

Build List:

Case: Cooler Master HAF X
CPU: Intel i5-4670K
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 w/ACX Cooler
RAM: Corsair Vengeance (8GB)
PSU: Cooler Master V850
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black [1TB]
SSD: Samsung 840 [120GB]
Cooling: Corsair H100i


----------



## Essenbe

Nice looking rig. No criticism here. I think you did a great job, especially for a first time builder. Well done.


----------



## SinatraFan

Very nice!


----------



## Vaxorth25

Yes, looks great. I like the clean look to everything. I think the best part was the big binder clip for a headset holder!


----------



## Lucky 23




----------



## unimatrixzero

Cooler Master cordially invites all Modders to join in the
COOLERMASTER WORLD MODDING CONTEST 2013..
Prizes and Recognition for all.


----------



## Krazee

Lucky 23, that looks really nice


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Lucky 23, that looks really nice


Thank you


----------



## JJ1042

Thanks for the kind words. The binder clip was one of my favorite mods







. I'll post updates when they occur, lots of ideas in the works.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Very nice! That bay cover works so well doesn't it. I was thinking about using the carbon stuff too.


----------



## JJ1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. The binder clip was one of my favorite mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll post updates when they occur, lots of ideas in the works.


Our names are too close for comfort :/


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Our names are too close for comfort :/


Only by 175


----------



## Krazee

Finally ordered by side window, can't wait!!


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Finally ordered by side window, can't wait!!


They took there time, then no tracking # it just showed up.


----------



## error0909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> This is my first time building a PC and here is the result. Comments/Criticism is appreciated!


nice build...like the carbon vinyl...i did the same to my 922...only the back side panel tho (amateur job







...not as nice as yours)


----------



## PinzaC55

Question for HAF-X owners....when I built my rig last November I bought a Corsair AX860i but for the second time my rig is stuck in an endless boot cycle as I reported here http://www.overclock.net/t/1398108/computer-startup-problem but this time I am unable to clear it and I am forced to conclude that the PSU is a crock. If I RMA it I will lose the use of my rig for however long, plus I have shortened one of the cables (don't use it any more so that isn't the cause of the problem) so they will probably refuse it.
So I need a new PSU but I would also like one which has ATX cables long enough to reach the top of my mobo WITHOUT the use of extension cables.
My mobo is an MSI Big Bang Xpower II so it needs 2 x ATX cables.
Any suggestions? Plus it needs to be available in the UK.

Edit* Just checked and the ATX cables are 65CM so they need to be longer that.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Question for HAF-X owners....when I built my rig last November I bought a Corsair AX860i but for the second time my rig is stuck in an endless boot cycle as I reported here http://www.overclock.net/t/1398108/computer-startup-problem but this time I am unable to clear it and I am forced to conclude that the PSU is a crock. If I RMA it I will lose the use of my rig for however long, plus I have shortened one of the cables (don't use it any more so that isn't the cause of the problem) so they will probably refuse it.
> So I need a new PSU but I would also like one which has ATX cables long enough to reach the top of my mobo WITHOUT the use of extension cables.
> My mobo is an MSI Big Bang Xpower II so it needs 2 x ATX cables.
> Any suggestions? Plus it needs to be available in the UK.


When you RMA with Corsair, you don't send the cables, just the PSU itself. Also, once you get an RMA # if you call customer service, you can arrange for an advanced RMA with a credit card. I believe, once you receive the new PSU, you have 30 days to send in the old one.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Question for HAF-X owners....when I built my rig last November I bought a Corsair AX860i but for the second time my rig is stuck in an endless boot cycle as I reported here http://www.overclock.net/t/1398108/computer-startup-problem but this time I am unable to clear it and I am forced to conclude that the PSU is a crock. If I RMA it I will lose the use of my rig for however long, plus I have shortened one of the cables (don't use it any more so that isn't the cause of the problem) so they will probably refuse it.
> So I need a new PSU but I would also like one which has ATX cables long enough to reach the top of my mobo WITHOUT the use of extension cables.
> My mobo is an MSI Big Bang Xpower II so it needs 2 x ATX cables.
> Any suggestions? Plus it needs to be available in the UK.
> 
> Edit* Just checked and the ATX cables are 65CM so they need to be longer that.


You could get a Cooler Master V

Same PSU as the AX760/860

And no the AX760i/860i is not the same PSU as the non i if you did not know


----------



## Essenbe

With the non i AX 850 you cannot connect 2 Graphics cards and 2 ATX 8 pin cables at the same time. They list all the necessary cables to do so, but they cannot all be connected at the same time. I have been told that with the i version they can be. I own the AX 850 but have never owned an i version.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> With the non i AX 850 you cannot connect 2 Graphics cards and 2 ATX 8 pin cables at the same time. They list all the necessary cables to do so, but they cannot all be connected at the same time. I have been told that with the i version they can be. I own the AX 850 but have never owned an i version.


Do you mean the AX850 or the AX860

The AX850 is a Seasonic KM2
The AX860 is a Seasonic KM3
The AX860i is a Flextronics made unit


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> When you RMA with Corsair, you don't send the cables, just the PSU itself. Also, once you get an RMA # if you call customer service, you can arrange for an advanced RMA with a credit card. I believe, once you receive the new PSU, you have 30 days to send in the old one.


Thanks a million for that! I guess I will have to RMA it then but long term I will still look to replace it. Rep+


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Thanks a million for that! I guess I will have to RMA it then but long term I will still look to replace it. Rep+


There is only one PSU that is better then pretty much anything else

But its not cheap


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you mean the AX850 or the AX860
> 
> The AX850 is a Seasonic KM2
> The AX860 is a Seasonic KM3
> The AX860i is a Flextronics made unit


I mean the AX 850


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error0909*
> 
> nice build...like the carbon vinyl...i did the same to my 922...only the back side panel tho (amateur job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not as nice as yours)


Thanks! Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You could get a Cooler Master V


X2 on the Cooler Master V-series but I still needed to use an SATA extension to reach my top DVD drive.


----------



## JJ1042

I got a little somethin' from UPS today.


----------



## error0909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> Thanks! Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see it.



..not bad, eh? lol was more difficult for me than it looked


----------



## Krazee

My windowed side panel came in today. Love the new look


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error0909*
> 
> 
> ..not bad, eh? lol was more difficult for me than it looked


Ah ok, you actually wrapped the inside of the side panel. That looks really cool. It's easy to underestimate the difficulty of these wraps. I almost crumpled up my wrap for my motherboard tray because I couldn't stop it from creasing. But it's always a great payoff.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> I got a little somethin' from UPS today.


Looks great


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My windowed side panel came in today. Love the new look


I'm curious, did you get a tracking #, so you new where it was?


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> I'm curious, did you get a tracking #, so you new where it was?


I did receive a tracking number.... the day it was scheduled for delivery. Cooler Master wasn't very prompt at keeping up to date with it's shipping notifications. I purchased it on Sunday and got it on Thursday, so the shipping time was pretty pleasant.

Sorry for jumping into your conversation.


----------



## JJ1042

wow double post.


----------



## JJ1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> I did receive a tracking number.... the day it was scheduled for delivery. Cooler Master wasn't very prompt at keeping up to date with it's shipping notifications. I purchased it on Sunday and got it on Thursday, so the shipping time was pretty pleasant.


Thats the HAF 932 Black side panel right? Saw a couple on ebay for $100, considering buying it. But its 200mm fan is very very nice on the side for temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Thats the HAF 932 Black side panel right? Saw a couple on ebay for $100, considering buying it. But its 200mm fan is very very nice on the side for temps.


The panel above is the full window that came with the 932 Black Edition, it doesn't have the 200mm fan


----------



## JJ1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The panel above is the full window that came with the 932 Black Edition, it doesn't have the 200mm fan


Sorry if I wasn't clear, I meant I was considering it but the standard HAF X side panel already has a 200mm that does nice for temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh ok sorry


----------



## Krazee

I've actually put in the side window and that has improved my temps. My PC is under my desk the the rear hot air would go back through the side fan into my gpu and cpu cooler. The side window has actually kept temps cooler


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> I got a little somethin' from UPS today.


For $19 plus shipping it doesn't make sense to mod this yourself, I could never pull off the router job nor be able to beat that price. So, I'm happy with my side panel window purchase.


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> For $19 plus shipping it doesn't make sense to mod this yourself, I could never pull off the router job nor be able to beat that price. So, I'm happy with my side panel window purchase.


Exactly, mine was $24 shipped and I get to keep my HAF X side panel intact in case I want to swap panels whenever I feel like it.


----------



## JJ1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> Exactly, mine was $24 shipped and I get to keep my HAF X side panel intact in case I want to swap panels whenever I feel like it.


Lucky as, if I wanted to get one I'd have to pay over $100. I wish CM set up in Australia.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COOLER-MASTER-HAF-932-932-ADVANCED-BLACK-WINDOW-SIDE-PANEL-NEW-/380623321257?pt=UK_Computing_Case_Accessories_Tool_Kits&hash=item589eeaf8a9&_uhb=1


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Lucky as, if I wanted to get one I'd have to pay over $100. I wish CM set up in Australia.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COOLER-MASTER-HAF-932-932-ADVANCED-BLACK-WINDOW-SIDE-PANEL-NEW-/380623321257?pt=UK_Computing_Case_Accessories_Tool_Kits&hash=item589eeaf8a9&_uhb=1


Ouch, and shipping is outrageous.


----------



## Erick Silver

Did the thread get a new OP yet? Or is it still in the hands of someone no longer interested in keeping it up?


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Did the thread get a new OP yet? Or is it still in the hands of someone no longer interested in keeping it up?


I don't think its maintained anymore the club directory seems outdated.... I posted my 912 waay back when and im not on the list.... I just hope I can get in on the preorder for haf stacker


----------



## ManiaKsLV




----------



## Mastervulcanus

My PC 1 month ago, i only cahnge the coolers in front 1 megaflow RED, up another megaflow RED and in the side Door the black one included when i bought my 922


----------



## KyadCK

You have such a good case for cable management, why are the cables not managed?


----------



## Mastervulcanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have such a good case for cable management, why are the cables not managed?


That month i try to see what was the problem with some freeze i changed pieces and i don't try to maangement the cable, later i saw the proble, the NVIDIA Driver.

But now is different.


----------



## Bajanplaidman

1237996_10152166270014112_1434774268_n.jpg 83k .jpg file


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastervulcanus*
> 
> My PC 1 month ago, i only cahnge the coolers in front 1 megaflow RED, up another megaflow RED and in the side Door the black one included when i bought my 922


Holy **** son! Thats a mess. You should be ashamed of that. IM getting eye cancer just by wathching at it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastervulcanus*
> 
> That month i try to see what was the problem with some freeze i changed pieces and i don't try to maangement the cable, later i saw the proble, the NVIDIA Driver.
> 
> But now is different.


That makes perfect sense.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajanplaidman*
> 
> 1237996_10152166270014112_1434774268_n.jpg 83k .jpg file


Not too bad. But the CPU cooler looks pretty pathetic in there.







But hey, it's better than stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Holy **** son! Thats a mess. You should be ashamed of that. IM getting eye cancer just by wathching at it...
> That makes perfect sense.


Well done with bashing the poor guy.


----------



## Hewmunga

*Case - Cooler Master HAF X
Motherboard - Crosshair V Formula 990FX
CPU - AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
GPU - Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Asus DirectCU II 4GB)
Memory - 16GB G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
PSU - 900w Antec High Current Gamer Series
Sound Card - Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional
SSD - 128GB Samsung 830 Series
Storage Drives - 3TB Seagate Barracuda, x2 1TB Western Digita*


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewmunga*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Case - Cooler Master HAF X
> Motherboard - Crosshair V Formula 990FX
> CPU - AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz
> CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
> GPU - Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Asus DirectCU II 4GB)
> Memory - 16GB G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
> PSU - 900w Antec High Current Gamer Series
> Sound Card - Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional
> SSD - 128GB Samsung 830 Series
> Storage Drives - 3TB Seagate Barracuda, x2 1TB Western Digita*


nice setup... but i must say it makes me sad to see someone like yourself spend all that hard earned dough on your rig to buy such expensive parts, then cut corners on water cooling by getting a closed loop


----------



## Hewmunga

I used to have a custom loop in my rig but didnt end up working out in the long run. It got dirty and corroded. Just wasnt for me water cooling is one expensive hobby


----------



## Zelphrin

Oh yeah, 2 of them in my living room. I'll post a couple more so we can get a good view.


----------



## Zelphrin

The Evolution of my living room and two towers


----------



## indiyet

Hi, I come to show my mod hax-f I have now.
Hope you like it, cheers!

Worklog herre: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1409404


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> Hi, I come to show my mod hax-f I have now.
> Hope you like it, cheers!
> 
> Worklog herre: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1409404


Oh man, I love this set-up. I've been lurking around and following your build on another site. I actually got the inspiration for my drive bay mount panel from you're panel fitted with those SSD's.


----------



## invincible20xx

really die-ing to paint my HAF 932 black interior but kind of don't have the balls to pull it off LOL


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> Oh man, I love this set-up. I've been lurking around and following your build on another site. I actually got the inspiration for my drive bay mount panel from you're panel fitted with those SSD's.


Thnaks man!!
I hope you do not just like mine, be original.


----------



## JJ1042

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> Thnaks man!!
> I hope you do not just like mine, be original.


Oh no, no it's not a copy; Just something to cover up the ugly unused quick-release mounting points.


----------



## Krazee

How do you keep the window clean and scratch free?


----------



## Trevsta

HI All

I thought i would share my PC Pics - Painted my case white for a change

Looking to replace the cabling white as well

- very new to HAF X Club

thanks

Trevsta






[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trevsta*
> 
> HI All
> 
> I thought i would share my PC Pics - Painted my case white for a change
> 
> Looking to replace the cabling white as well
> 
> - very new to HAF X Club
> 
> thanks
> 
> Trevsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACHMENT]






Very Fresh


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1042*
> 
> Oh no, no it's not a copy; Just something to cover up the ugly unused quick-release mounting points.


haha .. yeah sure.
By the way, it is nice with that vinyl carbon.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> How do you keep the window clean and scratch free?


very carefully and taking cover with a polar case. This is how I keep it clean and without scratches.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> very carefully and taking cover with a polar case. This is how I keep it clean and without scratches.


I hear that. I only use a soft, and I mean real soft tshirt with warm water and never put Windex or any stringent or paper on it.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indiyet*
> 
> Hi, I come to show my mod hax-f I have now.
> Hope you like it, cheers!
> 
> Worklog herre: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1409404


Very nicely done! She's a real beauty!!


----------



## Krazee

Window close up with leds, I really like it


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Very nicely done! She's a real beauty!!


Yeah, she really do!!


----------



## JJ1217

Does adding the fan shroud to the Haf X give any worthwhile GPU temperature differences?


----------



## nonamed

Have anyone tried mounting Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator on TOP in CM HAF X ?? This rad is 80mm thick + fans ...

I am looking for a case but I must be sure that this rad will not conflict with motherboard , especially DIMM slots...

Thanks for help.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> Have anyone tried mounting Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator on TOP in CM HAF X ?? This rad is 80mm thick + fans ...
> 
> I am looking for a case but I must be sure that this rad will not conflict with motherboard , especially DIMM slots...
> 
> Thanks for help.


No way will that fit. My 360 rad is 30mm thick with 25mm fans and it nudges the top of the mobo.


----------



## nonamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> No way will that fit. My 360 rad is 30mm thick with 25mm fans and it nudges the top of the mobo.


Thanks for help ! Looks like i must collect money for Obsidian 800D .

Regards.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> Window close up with leds, I really like it


I like it


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> No way will that fit. My 360 rad is 30mm thick with 25mm fans and it nudges the top of the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help ! Looks like i must collect money for Obsidian 800D .
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...

Check out the 750D it has 88mm of room from the top of the mobo to the roof. Enough to do UT60/XT45 with push or pull OR a ST30 in push/pull.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> No way will that fit. My 360 rad is 30mm thick with 25mm fans and it nudges the top of the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help ! Looks like i must collect money for Obsidian 800D .
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the 750D it has 88mm of room from the top of the mobo to the roof. Enough to do UT60/XT45 with push or pull OR a ST30 in push/pull.
Click to expand...

Or, this being a _Cooler Master_ thread, maybe the 932 since it has ~120mm between the top and the MB.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or, this being a _Cooler Master_ thread, maybe the 932 since it has ~120mm between the top and the MB.


Don't think so.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or, this being a _Cooler Master_ thread, maybe the 932 since it has ~120mm between the top and the MB.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so.
Click to expand...

Don't think what, that is has the room?


That's an RX360 with push/pull Corsair 25mm-thick fans. The RX360 is 68MM thick.

68 + 25 + 25 = 118, and there's a little room left over even after fan guards.


----------



## PinzaC55

delete


----------



## nonamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> That really isn't much use to nonamed who has a HAF X. It looks as though you have about 12mm clearance between the top of your RAM and the rad fans and since the cable management slots are very small on the HAF X it would make access to the top of the mobo nigh on impossible.


Yeaah I already have HAF932 (not X)







so I know its clearance on top...







I wanted to know how does it look like in newer Haf 'X'








All in all now everything is clear

Thank You all and regards


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> Have anyone tried mounting Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator on TOP in CM HAF X ?? This rad is 80mm thick + fans ...
> 
> I am looking for a case but I must be sure that this rad will not conflict with motherboard , especially DIMM slots...
> 
> Thanks for help.


Yea so like I said, I don't think so. I have push pull with a 45 so it looks like a monsta would grind right into my NB fitting.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yo guys, how do you like my HAF 932 Advanced build?
Bought the Windowed sidepanel from cmstore.eu and it just came in today








Really finishes the build off.
Sorry for the bad quality of the pictures but my phone really dislikes counterlight and it's standing in front of a window







Had the curtains shut but didn't really help..





The hardware in it is my sig rig, a 2600K @ 4.9Ghz, a ASUS P8Z68-V Pro, a Gigabyte reference GTX780 @ 1228Mhz (1.225v) and a Cooler Master V700 80+ Gold modular PSU.
It's watercooled by a stock Swiftech H320 (MCR320 360mm rad) in the top with push-pull Noiseblocker BlackSIlentFan XL-P PWM fans. This case has so much room in the top.. wow.
This is just a slim rad but with push-pull there's at least 3, maybe even 4CM of room left till the motherboard so I think even a 60MM rad would JUST fit in push-pull.

The rad is set up as intake, and the rear fan is outtake. I also ziptied a second 140MM 1500RPM Enermax Apollish in the 5'25" bays as outtake.
There's a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200MM in the lower front as intake, and a 750RPM 140MM Enermax in the bottom as intake.
The GPU is strictly exausting outside of the case so there's no hot air of that to remove.

Temps are amazing, CPU never even reaches 60c @ 4.9Ghz and the GPU never touches 70c on a slightly modded fanprofile, not even with the huge overvolt all the way to 1.225v.

EDIT: I'll make some better pics with less counterlight later in the evening. And i'll even rotate them the right way up








And yes, the strong blue glow are 4 50CM long self-adhesive SMD LED strips (60 LED per meter, high intensity LED's) I put throughout the case and along the edges of the top grille. Had to sodler some molex's to them but at just €8,95 per meter it's so cheap..


----------



## DaveLT

Flip the front bay 140mm to intake. You're generating negative pressure there


----------



## Imprezzion

Really? Even with 6 fans at 2000RPM in-game pushing air into the top?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Really? Even with 6 fans at 2000RPM in-game pushing air into the top?


I would say that is more like 3 fans just push-pull. Push-pull CFM and static pressure doesn't add up


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Really? Even with 6 fans at 2000RPM in-game pushing air into the top?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that is more like 3 fans just push-pull. Push-pull CFM and static pressure doesn't add up
Click to expand...

Pressure does add, CFM does not. If pressure did not add, there would be no point to push/pull.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pressure does add, CFM does not. If pressure did not add, there would be no point to push/pull.


Not that it directly adds up, it does add but pushpull is to increase airflow but there won't be any positive gain from box specs


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, the only reason I use it is because it looks and sounds cool haha.

On that MCR slim rad push pull doesn't really do much compared to either one.


----------



## unimatrixzero

You Guy's are the Best... SO JOIN UP with the BEST in the
Cooler Master Case Mod Competition going on until Jan 2014

CMSTC is WIN...

Source http://mod.coolermaster.com/


----------



## BaldGuy

Hello. Still a bit new here. I submitted the above form (1st page) to apply for membership to the club. I'm just curious how they let you know if you are accepted or rejected from the club?

Thanks.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Hello. Still a bit new here. I submitted the above form (1st page) to apply for membership to the club. I'm just curious how they let you know if you are accepted or rejected from the club?
> 
> Thanks.


Nothing's going to happen. The OP has kinda disappeared, and the member lists aren't being updated. So I guess you can have a personal welcome from me, even though I don't use my 932 anymore. Some new management in here would be nice...


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Nothing's going to happen. The OP has kinda disappeared, and the member lists aren't being updated. So I guess you can have a personal welcome from me, even though I don't use my 932 anymore. Some new management in here would be nice...


Wow!! Thanks for that information. Guess I've been waiting for a very long time for a reply.









I appreciate the personal welcome.

So I guess Its ok to add the membership to my signature? I was sort of wondering what would stop someone from just adding it to there signature without being formally accepted.

Well, going to work on adding it to my sig.

If anyone wants to see my empty HAF X Case with the optional fan installed, please check my profile photos at:
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1034289/build-1/

I plan to put all my build pictures there. My motherboard don't get released till the end of October. So may not be updated much for a while.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have haf 932 case. I have radiator on top of the case. I am wondering shall I get a fan for the bottoms of the case. If I get the fan, which direction i put it on ? the arrow on the bottom or top? on the side panel, shall i change the fan to 120mm fans or not?


----------



## Spectre-

:O

didnt know there was a HAF club

count me in


----------



## fido

TUF inside the Haf well done


----------



## saipan

there used to be a thread talking about how all in one cpu coolers fit in various cases. i cant find it anymore. does anyone have a link for it? id like to see how various aio coolers fit the hafx


----------



## Imprezzion

Simple answer. They all fit. Even the H320, in push-pull with ease.


----------



## saipan

http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/1090

found it....

for the hafx and hi100:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1138459/corsair-h100-and-cooler-master-haf-912#post15255329


----------



## SDMODNoob

Inspired my Pinzca and various other HAF X modders I finally made progress since summer revamping my system to a green/black theme mod. I am still trying to find places to print out custom appliques/custom PSU covers/badges if anyone has suggestions of places to get them. Need to complete my Razer theme









At start of modding:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










End of project:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I know I still need to train the wires, I will do that after I swap out the red caps to black. Still need to install my switch to turn on/off the lighting inside the case as well. All in all it was an interesting learning experience doing all that for the first time. My god was sleeving a PITA, but I got it all done


----------



## Imprezzion

For all your custom stuff have a look at coldzero.eu

I bought a custom GTX780 backplate and some stuff for a 800D and it is very high quality stuff.

He also does custom parts on request.


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> Anyway, I got a question. My hot swap back plate top capacitors where bent down on the power connection. At least 2 of the 3 top caps. I pushed them back upright. They did not break off and now I have room to plug in my power connection.
> 
> My question is, Should I call cooler master and see if they would send/exchange another back plate? Would cooler master do something like that?
> 
> I think the reason they was bent down is the accessory box they try to tie above, was lose, and I feel it most likely bumped into them bending the top ones down.
> 
> Thanks for any help. Hopefully this wasn't the wrong place to ask this question. If so, I do apologize. I'm very new here. I read these forums from time to time, but this is my first post.


Just wanted to fill everyone in on the results.

I called Cooler Master, and they sent me an e-mail with a link to a part order form. Filled out the order form and got my new hot swap board and even the piece of metal that holds it free of charge/shipping and didn't even have to send the original one back. They handled it very politely and professionally.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF inside the Haf well done


well thank you


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Just wanted to fill everyone in on the results.
> 
> I called Cooler Master, and they sent me an e-mail with a link to a part order form. Filled out the order form and got my new hot swap board and even the piece of metal that holds it free of charge/shipping and didn't even have to send the original one back. They handled it very politely and professionally.


Nice one! I just had to ship my faulty Corsair AX860i back to the Netherlands and had to pay £19.60 for the privilege. If the replacement works I will probably sell it and buy another companies PSU on principle and I intend to slag Corsair off to anyone who will listen until I die. In three years of building or modifying PC's this is the first part I have had to RMA.


----------



## Billy Jo

What case fan setup do you use? I'm trying to find a good placement for my 5 120mm fans. I have a haf 912 and an XFX 7970 DD. Im also using a Hyper 212 Evo with the stock fan.


----------



## one4hope




----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy Jo*
> 
> What case fan setup do you use? I'm trying to find a good placement for my 5 120mm fans. I have a haf 912 and an XFX 7970 DD. Im also using a Hyper 212 Evo with the stock fan.


I found a big improvement from just using 2x120mm intakes on the front, and 2x120mm exhausts on the top. I'm also using a XFX DD card and i found it actually made temps worse exhausting out the side.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> When you RMA with Corsair, you don't send the cables, just the PSU itself. Also, once you get an RMA # if you call customer service, you can arrange for an advanced RMA with a credit card. I believe, once you receive the new PSU, you have 30 days to send in the old one.


Just as an update, the first part is correct - I just sent the PSU unit all the way to the Netherlands but at a cost of £19.60 to myself.

To my surprise they sent me a new unit sealed in its box. So I now have the new unit plus the box and accessories off the old one.
I have thought, and am still thinking, of replacing this with an XFX Pro Black Edition 750 as I no longer have any confidence in the Corsair line. The XFX one is 80+ Gold as opposed to 80+ Platinum for the Corsair but means squat if it doesn't work.


----------



## SinatraFan

Just bought 3 more HAF-X blue cases. I'm planning on (2) CUBE builds. Will start log soon


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Hey any one has an idea when the HAF XB EVO will be out ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> When you RMA with Corsair, you don't send the cables, just the PSU itself. Also, once you get an RMA # if you call customer service, you can arrange for an advanced RMA with a credit card. I believe, once you receive the new PSU, you have 30 days to send in the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as an update, the first part is correct - I just sent the PSU unit all the way to the Netherlands but at a cost of £19.60 to myself.
> 
> To my surprise they sent me a new unit sealed in its box. So I now have the new unit plus the box and accessories off the old one.
> I have thought, and am still thinking, of replacing this with an *XFX Pro Black Edition 750* as I no longer have any confidence in the Corsair line. The XFX one is 80+ Gold as opposed to 80+ Platinum for the Corsair but means squat if it doesn't work.
Click to expand...

They're both SeaSonic rebrands, and the 750w on both sides is a rebrand of the same model. If you're going to "lose confidence", you have to start looking elsewhere, not buy the same thing from another vendor.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Just bought 3 more HAF-X blue cases. I'm planning on (2) CUBE builds. Will start log soon


Whoa. Post here when you get the log set up!


----------



## rickyman0319

where can I buy windows side panel for haf 932 (only) ?

which fan is better for 200mm on side panel?

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-MegaFlow-Computer-R4-LUS-07AR-GP/dp/B002LE8BJA

http://www.xoxide.com/apevia-200m4pledcfan-uvred.html


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're both SeaSonic rebrands, and the 750w on both sides is a rebrand of the same model. If you're going to "lose confidence", you have to start looking elsewhere, not buy the same thing from another vendor.


The difference is that the XFX PSU doesn't have the "hybrid fan" element and the Corsair Link, ie it is simpler. The original problem with the Corsair PSU seemed to be related to the Link as originally I didn't use it but eventually found that it stopped the problem. On the latest occasion even the Link didn't cure it so thats it as far as I am concerned.


----------



## DaveLT

Don't bother with a 200/230mm side fan. Just get 2 120s or 4 120s


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*


i am very worried about the CX 750m

D:

otherwise i would say good choice of parts


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Don't bother with a 200/230mm side fan. Just get 2 120s or 4 120s


i think he wants to know which one would be recommended if he/she wants to grab one

i go the bitfenix spctre 230mm orange
and it is pretty much the same as the stock coolermaster 230mm but is about 100 rpm faster


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Don't bother with a 200/230mm side fan. Just get 2 120s or 4 120s


why would 2x140 fans better than 200/230mm fans? if so, I maybe buying new coolermaster 140 fans w/ red led


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> why would 2x140 fans better than 200/230mm fans? if so, I maybe buying new coolermaster 140 fans w/ red led


Because 200mm fans have so low static pressure i guarantee you they aren't really even pushing any air with a grille
Those CM fans ... don't bother ... stay away.
Get one of these
http://www.cwc-group.com/8008944.html


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i am very worried about the CX 750m
> 
> D:
> 
> otherwise i would say good choice of parts


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> What's wrong with it?


CX Psu series is made from non corsair based parts and a lot of people tend to avoid them


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Because 200mm fans have so low static pressure i guarantee you they aren't really even pushing any air with a grille
> Those CM fans ... don't bother ... stay away.
> Get one of these
> http://www.cwc-group.com/8008944.html


the problem is that I want red led (230mm) fan for side panel and red led (140mm) rear fan only.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> the problem is that I want red led (230mm) fan for side panel and red led (140mm) rear fan only.


Don't bother with LED fans, i rather you get a LED strip.


----------



## Rilkal

Just bought 2 7970 matrix platinums and now need to cool the damn things. I've got a HAF X what would best fan arrangement be? I've seen a number of posts in this thread saying avoid large LED fans which is exactly what I was going to get.

I've also got a Corsair HX 750 could I also get a recommendation for a new PSU please?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rilkal*
> 
> Just bought 2 7970 matrix platinums and now need to cool the damn things. I've got a HAF X what would best fan arrangement be? I've seen a number of posts in this thread saying avoid large LED fans which is exactly what I was going to get.
> 
> I've also got a Corsair HX 750 could I also get a recommendation for a new PSU please?


cant comment on fans

PSU really cant recommend unless you specify your whole rig specs

7970's in crossfire need 850 watts

matrix uses a bit more juice so i would say something like HX850 v2 or a NZXT hale 92 850


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> What's wrong with it?


Its a downgraded Corsair TX which is not made by Corsair

Its not as bad as the lower wattage CX models but its still not a great PSU

You did the wrong thing and spent money on quantity and not quality
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rilkal*
> 
> Just bought 2 7970 matrix platinums and now need to cool the damn things. I've got a HAF X what would best fan arrangement be? I've seen a number of posts in this thread saying avoid large LED fans which is exactly what I was going to get.
> 
> I've also got a Corsair HX 750 could I also get a recommendation for a new PSU please?


If money is not a problem there is only one PSU you should get


----------



## Rilkal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If money is not a problem there is only one PSU you should get


Which one is that? My build isn't too cray (aside from my GPUs) I lucked out with a 2500k that doesn't overclock without crashing (but that might be my fault as I went 2 weeks without realising the cooler wasn't mounted properly)

I was looking at the Corsair AX860, I didn't see the reason for getting the i or the Seasonic Platinum 860.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rilkal*
> 
> Which one is that? My build isn't too cray (aside from my GPUs) I lucked out with a 2500k that doesn't overclock without crashing (but that might be my fault as I went 2 weeks without realising the cooler wasn't mounted properly)
> 
> I was looking at the Corsair AX860, I didn't see the reason for getting the i or the Seasonic Platinum 860.


Seasonic Platinum 760/860 is the same PSU as the Corsair AX760/860

The only thing thats better then anything else you can buy is the Antec High Current Pro Platinum

its 250$ US but you get what you pay for and not like Corsair that overprice so there you dont get what you pay for

If you did not know know Antec and Corsair and pretty much all the other brands dont make any of the PSU´s they sell

Seasonic and a few others does but almost everything is made by an OEM not by the brand

So crap can be hiden behind big brand names

Like the Corsair VS which is trash


----------



## Spectre-

shilka what do you think about the OCZ ZX series of PSU's

its off topic but i need a friend who needs a 1000 watts PSU upgrade but trying to stay under 200 AUD


----------



## Rilkal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic Platinum 760/860 is the same PSU as the Corsair AX760/860
> 
> The only thing thats better then anything else you can buy is the Antec High Current Pro Platinum
> 
> its 250$ US but you get what you pay for and not like Corsair that overprice so there you dont get what you pay for
> 
> If you did not know know Antec and Corsair and pretty much all the other brands dont make any of the PSU´s they sell
> 
> Seasonic and a few others does but almost everything is made by an OEM not by the brand
> 
> So crap can be hiden behind big brand names
> 
> Like the Corsair VS which is trash


I assumed Corsair was overpriced and I have seen the Tom's Hardware Article and flicked through some of your posts but aside from Corsair and Seasonic i'm not sure what brands to trust.

The Antec High Current Pro 850W is the same price as the Seasonic/Corsair 860w. Is it trustworthy?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rilkal*
> 
> I assumed Corsair was overpriced and I have seen the Tom's Hardware Article and flicked through some of your posts but aside from Corsair and Seasonic i'm not sure what brands to trust.
> 
> The Antec High Current Pro 850W is the same price as the Seasonic/Corsair 860w. Is it trustworthy?


PSU brands are meaningless look up the OEM

Brand means zero if the OEM unit is good you should not turst any brand trust the OEM

I am talking about the Antec HCP-850 Platinum not the Antec HCP-850

Yes the Antec HCP-850 Platinum is a Delta Electronics made PSU and its made so well its overbuilt to a point its almost ridiculous

Voltage regulation is probably the i have ever seen i mean voltage regulation on the 3.3v rail was 0.0% during jonnyguru testsing

Do you know how insane 0.0% is no other PSU anywhere you can buy can do that

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=352

I would say its probably the most stable PSU money can buy its more stable then anything Seasonic has made
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> shilka what do you think about the OCZ ZX series of PSU's
> 
> its off topic but i need a friend who needs a 1000 watts PSU upgrade but trying to stay under 200 AUD


its not the best PSU in the world but its not bad or anything

I would just rate it as good but not really great

They are Great Wall made PSU´s


----------



## Rilkal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PSU brands are meaningless look up the OEM
> 
> Brand means zero if the OEM unit is good you should not turst any brand trust the OEM
> 
> I am talking about the Antec HCP-850 Platinum not the Antec HCP-850
> 
> Yes the Antec HCP-850 Platinum is a Delta Electronics made PSU and its made so well its overbuilt to a point its almost ridiculous
> 
> Voltage regulation is probably the i have ever seen i mean voltage regulation on the 3.3v rail was 0.0% during jonnyguru testsing
> 
> Do you know how insane 0.0% is no other PSU anywhere you can buy can do that
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=352
> 
> I would say its probably the most stable PSU money can buy its more stable then anything Seasonic has made


That looks insane but I can't even find it on any UK part sites. What about something more available?


----------



## Rilkal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PSU brands are meaningless look up the OEM
> 
> Brand means zero if the OEM unit is good you should not turst any brand trust the OEM
> 
> I am talking about the Antec HCP-850 Platinum not the Antec HCP-850
> 
> Yes the Antec HCP-850 Platinum is a Delta Electronics made PSU and its made so well its overbuilt to a point its almost ridiculous
> 
> Voltage regulation is probably the i have ever seen i mean voltage regulation on the 3.3v rail was 0.0% during jonnyguru testsing
> 
> Do you know how insane 0.0% is no other PSU anywhere you can buy can do that
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=352
> 
> I would say its probably the most stable PSU money can buy its more stable then anything Seasonic made


That looks pretty sweet but I can only find the gold version here in the UK, anything else that's good?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rilkal*
> 
> That looks pretty sweet but I can only find the gold version here in the UK, anything else that's good?


NZXT HALE 90 V2 but i think its priced a little too high

Its a very good PSU its just not cheap

And its white if you mind the color

Otherwise just get a Cooler Master V850 same PSU as the Corsair AX860 just cheaper


----------



## Rilkal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> NZXT HALE 90 V2 but i think its priced a little too high
> 
> Its a very good PSU its just not cheap
> 
> And its white if you mind the color
> 
> Otherwise just get a Cooler Master V850 same PSU as the Corsair AX860 just cheaper


Will that be enough for 2 Matrices? PSU calculator shows I will need 654w at full load with my current build and the 2 new cards. My current PSU but less than 100w buffer is a bit low for my tastes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rilkal*
> 
> Will that be enough for 2 Matrices? PSU calculator shows I will need 654w at full load with my current build and the 2 new cards. My current PSU but less than 100w buffer is a bit low for my tastes.


PSU calculators are almost always wrong for one reason or another

So i dont use them or trust them as far as i can throw them


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## selk22

There is a few fellas in the PSU section of the forums that know TONS about the OEM's of the PSU makers and are excellent people to ask if you have issues!

As far as the Ax860i mine was a gift and I have to say I have never had a nicer PSU in my life and have had 0 issues so far with power. I also have SLI/XFire room. I highly recommend the AX series by Corsair.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> There is a few fellas in the PSU section of the forums that know TONS about the OEM's of the PSU makers and are excellent people to ask if you have issues!
> 
> As far as the Ax860i mine was a gift and I have to say I have never had a nicer PSU in my life and have had 0 issues so far with power. I also have SLI/XFire room. I highly recommend the AX series by Corsair.


Corsair are overpriced you can get just as good for less or better for the same money

That does not mean Corsair units are bad just bad value


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Corsair are overpriced you can get just as good for less or better for the same money
> 
> That does not mean Corsair units are bad just bad value


I agree! But if someone was to offer you a free ax860i I assume you wouldnt say no


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I agree! But if someone was to offer you a free ax860i I assume you wouldnt say no


I would


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I would


Alright buddy. Good for you.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> There is a few fellas in the PSU section of the forums that know TONS about the OEM's of the PSU makers and are excellent people to ask if you have issues!
> 
> As far as the Ax860i mine was a gift and I have to say I have never had a nicer PSU in my life and have had 0 issues so far with power. I also have SLI/XFire room. I highly recommend the AX series by Corsair.


How long have you had it?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> How long have you had it?


A little under a year

My CM600w pooped out after a year, and my rosewill 600w was DOA.

I am very pleased with this gift


----------



## one4hope




----------



## PinzaC55

The cavalry has arrived.


----------



## fido

wow it is a sexy PSu just like mine $_$


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> The cavalry has arrived.






Nice! XfX PSU is my next choice for my new build


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I would


Really......? Even if you think somethings better, you wouldn't still just accept it?


----------



## Essenbe

PSU's, who makes them.
Intresting...


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> Really......? Even if you think somethings better, you wouldn't still just accept it?


I decided not to invest more wasted discussion with someone who obviously is arguing for the sake of arguing.

Even if you had no intention of using it a free PSU could be sold. It was clearly a very unintelligent response.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> PSU's, who makes them.
> Intresting...


This one is far better

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm


----------



## Essenbe

I can't disagree with you on that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I can't disagree with you on that.


There is a few errors here and there but for the most part all the info is right


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> wow it is a sexy PSu just like mine $_$


I am taking a bit of time to install it and giving the old girl a good clean. So far I have been pleasantly surprised to find the CPU cables fit (just) without the HAF X extension piece BUT the PCI-E cables are fugly and unwieldy and I will have to replace them with some kind of custom cable before I even think of taking a photo! As for the Molex cables, the Corsair ones were very long and had a daisy chain of 4 connectors but these are rather short and have just 2 connectors. "Sigh".


----------



## SinatraFan

FYI, I just started the build log for my HAF-X CUBE build. Here's the link for anyone that cares to follow. I will post pictures here once it's close to being done.

HAF-X CUBE Build Log


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> wow it is a sexy PSu just like mine $_$
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking a bit of time to install it and giving the old girl a good clean. So far I have been pleasantly surprised to find the CPU cables fit (just) without the HAF X extension piece BUT the PCI-E cables are fugly and unwieldy and I will have to replace them with some kind of custom cable before I even think of taking a photo! As for the Molex cables, the Corsair ones were very long and had a daisy chain of 4 connectors but these are rather short and have just 2 connectors. "Sigh".
Click to expand...

I agree why they dont give us full sleeved cables and longer little bit XD , My advice Buy sleeved extinsions from NZXT or bitfenix or silverstone ( dont take my words for quality but i see them sexy I still didnt do mine yet still the case look ugly coz of these cables but the Red LED do some job to cover that )


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I agree why they dont give us full sleeved cables and longer little bit XD , My advice Buy sleeved extinsions from NZXT or bitfenix or silverstone ( dont take my words for quality but i see them sexy I still didnt do mine yet still the case look ugly coz of these cables but the Red LED do some job to cover that )


Bitfenix are better then the NZXT ones but also costs more

Cant say anything about the Silverstone ones have not worked with those


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> odd my name inst in the list, I posted pics back in 2011/2012 asking to be added but nothing.. I resent it in via the submission form, hope it gets added intime for me to preorder the haf stacker, im already in for the xb club


It should be ready today.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I agree why they dont give us full sleeved cables and longer little bit XD , My advice Buy sleeved extinsions from NZXT or bitfenix or silverstone ( dont take my words for quality but i see them sexy I still didnt do mine yet still the case look ugly coz of these cables but the Red LED do some job to cover that )
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix are better then the NZXT ones but also costs more
> 
> Cant say anything about the Silverstone ones have not worked with those
Click to expand...

tnx MR shilka for advice nice to haev psu master around in the forums $_$

will buy mine soon


----------



## CMRajiv

Hi everyone,

Here it is, the exclusive pre-sale info for HAF Stacker 935 and 915F. Please keep in mind that there is a very limited supply and they will sell out soon.

How to purchase:
•Create an account at www.cmstore-usa.com - (this MUST be done)
•Select the HAF935 or 915 from the listing (http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=stacker)
•Coupon code for 915F is stackupstackon - this will bring price from $915.99 to $69.99
•Coupon code for 935 is modtower2013 - this will bring price from $935.99 to $169.99
•Once they are used up, the item will be OUT OF STOCK and orders will not be processed - first come, first serve.

*These limited units will get to you before NewEgg OR Amazon gets stock!*

NewEgg and Amazon will have their pre-order pages live and up today for those that find our initial quantity out of stock:

*NewEgg:*
http://bit.ly/1bvoSEe

*Amazon:*
935: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FB45UNC
915F: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FB45UQ4
915R: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FB45WJ4

Product category page is here:
http://coolermaster-usa.com/category.php?category_by=1&category_id=1770&category_name=HAF%20Stacker

Reviews on the case are also live here:
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5809/cooler-master-haf-stacker-915f-chassis-review/
http://www.modders-inc.com/cooler-master-haf-stacker-935
http://benchmarkreviews.com/7415/cooler-master-haf-stacker-haf-935-kwn1-computer-case-system-review/


----------



## fido

nothing for Haf X ?


----------



## DaveLT

Will the window version come later? I really like the case and everything but i don't live in US and certainly don't have the money for it right now


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I agree why they dont give us full sleeved cables and longer little bit XD , My advice Buy sleeved extinsions from NZXT or bitfenix or silverstone ( dont take my words for quality but i see them sexy I still didnt do mine yet still the case look ugly coz of these cables but the Red LED do some job to cover that )


I have a problem with extensions and it may not be a rational one but here goes; I think the ideal in any electrical work should be to have as few joints, plugs, sockets and connectors as possible as they are not only possible sources of resistance but fire hazards due to overheating and they are unsightly. I know the solution would be to do my own cables but my soldering skills are abysmal.
I really wish PSU suppliers would just do a basic PSU with power cord OEM style in a brown box then offer a custom cable service - I know, dream on!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMRajiv*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here it is, the exclusive pre-sale info for HAF Owners Club members!!
> 
> How to purchase:
> •Create an account at www.cmstore-usa.com - (this MUST be done)
> •Select the HAF935 or 915 from the listing (http://www.cmstore-usa.com/search.php?search_query=stacker)
> •Coupon code for 915F is stackupstackon - this will bring price from $915.99 to $69.99
> •Coupon code for 935 is modtower2013 - this will bring price from $935.99 to $169.99
> •Once they are used up, the item will be OUT OF STOCK and orders will not be processed - first come, first serve.
> 
> *These limited units will get to you before they reach to NewEgg OR Amazon*
> 
> NewEgg and Amazon will have their pre-order pages live and up today for those that find our initial quantity out of stock:
> Here is NewEgg: http://bit.ly/1bvoSEe
> 
> Product category page is here:
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/category.php?category_by=1&category_id=1770&category_name=HAF%20Stacker
> Reviews on the case are also live here:
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5809/cooler-master-haf-stacker-915f-chassis-review/
> http://www.modders-inc.com/cooler-master-haf-stacker-935
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/7415/cooler-master-haf-stacker-haf-935-kwn1-computer-case-system-review/


Hey CMRajiv can I just mention there is a part of the Earth called "NotTheUSA" ? Will the offer apply to that area also?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I agree why they dont give us full sleeved cables and longer little bit XD , My advice Buy sleeved extinsions from NZXT or bitfenix or silverstone ( dont take my words for quality but i see them sexy I still didnt do mine yet still the case look ugly coz of these cables but the Red LED do some job to cover that )
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem with extensions and it may not be a rational one but here goes; I think the ideal in any electrical work should be to have as few joints, plugs, sockets and connectors as possible as they are not only possible sources of resistance but fire hazards due to overheating and they are unsightly. I know the solution would be to do my own cables but my soldering skills are abysmal.
> I really wish PSU suppliers would just do a basic PSU with power cord OEM style in a brown box then offer a custom cable service - I know, dream on!
Click to expand...

What you said is completely right I agree 100%

that is why am still hesitant to do mine but problem is it looks ugly :S well might go buy fully sleeved cables from someone will be long enough but still it cost so much more but still it is better then frying my hardware T_T am confused


----------



## CMRajiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Hey CMRajiv can I just mention there is a part of the Earth called "NotTheUSA" ? Will the offer apply to that area also?


For this particular pre-sale, unfortunately it's only for North America since we are doing the launch and have the first shipment here. It's still on it's way to EU, though


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I'm having some second thoughts lately about my case airflow since I installed my Palit 780 Jetstream which obviously dumps the air inside.

How can I improve the airflow? Or is this setup already the optimal one? I was thinking of the making the side fan as exhaust instead of intake.

Not my case. Just used for illustration.


----------



## PinzaC55

The only thing I can suggest is that (depending how many HDD's you have, and what type if SSD's) you should move them to the hot swap bay and remove the HDD cage which seriously blocks air flow from the front fan. Also you can remove the dust filter from the front fan although you will obviously end up with a bit more dust inside.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is that (depending how many HDD's you have, and what type if SSD's) you should move them to the hot swap bay and remove the HDD cage which seriously blocks air flow from the front fan. Also you can remove the dust filter from the front fan although you will obviously end up with a bit more dust inside.


Not possible. Currently have 3 3.5" and one SSD above those 3 HDD's. And I plan on adding another 4/5 or even 6TB when they become available.

So any other suggestions guys? What about switching the side to exhaust?

Also I know the best way is to try it and I will later on but I would like to hear your experiences/thoughts first.


----------



## DaveLT

Last resort? Get rid of the front fan. Replace that with 2 120mm fans

Flip the top to intake.

Side panel exhaust oh if there's any filter in the way on the side get rid of it


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Not possible. Currently have 3 3.5" and one SSD above those 3 HDD's. And I plan on adding another 4/5 or even 6TB when they become available.
> 
> So any other suggestions guys? What about switching the side to exhaust?
> 
> Also I know the best way is to try it and I will later on but I would like to hear your experiences/thoughts first.


I would leave it as intake


----------



## PinzaC55

My baby is back! She met a guy from Corsair nearly a year ago but he was a bit of a roughneck and he messed her around forcing her to have surgery twice this year.
The Corsair guy has been run out of town and she is now getting some TLC from XFX


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> My baby is back! She met a guy from Corsair nearly a year ago but he was a bit of a roughneck and he messed her around forcing her to have surgery twice this year.
> The Corsair guy has been run out of town and she is now getting some TLC from XFX


Amazing


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> My baby is back! She met a guy from Corsair nearly a year ago but he was a bit of a roughneck and he messed her around forcing her to have surgery twice this year.
> The Corsair guy has been run out of town and she is now getting some TLC from XFX


Looking very nice!!


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys I'm having some second thoughts lately about my case airflow since I installed my Palit 780 Jetstream which obviously dumps the air inside.
> 
> How can I improve the airflow? Or is this setup already the optimal one? I was thinking of the making the side fan as exhaust instead of intake.
> 
> Not my case. Just used for illustration.


Use the door fan to exhaust the hot air from the video car out of the case


----------



## ski-bum

I'd leave it.
First you want air blowing directly on the GPU, that's where the most heat is.
Second you want positive pressure in the case, not negative. That way your not constantly sucking dust into the case.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I'd leave it.
> First you want air blowing directly on the GPU, that's where the most heat is.
> Second you want positive pressure in the case, not negative. That way your not constantly sucking dust into the case.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated
No, the gpu is dumping heat into the case, by doing that you are creating AirBLOW not AirFLOW.

2) There are alternative ways to do that


----------



## Buxty

I tried retiring my aging HAF912+ yesterday but it wasn't having it, so it jumped off where it was perched and took a swing at my les paul on its guitar stand


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I tried retiring my aging HAF912+ yesterday but it wasn't having it, so it jumped off where it was perched and took a swing at my les paul on its guitar stand


Uh oh ... Is your LP damaged? Poor thing.
How did it damage your LP anyway


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh oh ... Is your LP damaged? Poor thing.
> How did it damage your LP anyway


Yeah it dented the wood near the scratch plate. The case kind of fell down, rocked on one of its corners then fell into the guitar. Damn thing!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh oh ... Is your LP damaged? Poor thing.
> How did it damage your LP anyway


Good read! Will add a bottom fan and reverse the side to exhaust and see if any improvements.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

New owner to HAF 932 here. Didn't really know about overclocking or overclock.net. After seeing some of the post here I feel inspired!









Have a XSPC raystorm and 2 XSPC AX360 comming soon that need to be installed.









I was at first gonna do one up top and the second one outside off of the back but then the creative juices started flowing. (also known as buyers remorse







)



PSU removed and ready start the madness.



Most things removed.



PSU idea. gonna take it to work tomorrow and tinker with it for a bit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> PSU idea. gonna take it to work tomorrow and tinker with it for a bit.


OMG is that an Ultra X4 PSU

I dont want to sound rude but you should not be using that


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OMG is that an Ultra X4 PSU
> 
> I dont want to sound rude but you should not be using that


Hmm Why Whats wrong with it? I got it off of a friend of mine that ran it in his rig for a while until he added a third GTX580. Are there issues that the X4 have that i should worrie about?

I'll be running 2 GTX 670's and overclocking the FX 8350.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Hmm Why Whats wrong with it? I got it off of a friend of mine that ran it in his rig for a while until he added a third GTX580. Are there issues that the X4 have that i should worrie about?
> 
> I'll be running 2 GTX 670's and overclocking the FX 8350.


Well the build quality by Andyson is below average its cheap and lazy made using many cheap parts

The soldering on the PCB is pathetic and looks like monkey did it its sloppy and looks like crap

Voltage regulation is atrocious

Ripple is now the highest i have ever seen at 100mv which is super bad

Ripple and voltage regulation is so bad it looks like a richter scale

Overall this just is not only bad and lazy made its atrocious and horrible and its dangerous to use

Overall i would score this one 2 out of 10

I give it 1 point each for the for Nichicon and Matsu****a caps and thats about it


----------



## fido

shilka why you so worried dude ? he is only going to go sli and overclock cpu so worst case blow up the psu with short in motherboard maybe also cpu , gpu i think will go on fire








but ofc his friend was running it fine maybe lucky maybe it is fine quality but i dunnu just wrote worst case scenario in my mind if u have very bad psu


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well the build quality by Andyson is below average its cheap and lazy made using many cheap parts
> 
> The soldering on the PCB is pathetic and looks like monkey did it its sloppy and looks like crap
> 
> Voltage regulation is atrocious
> 
> Ripple is now the highest i have ever seen at 100mv which is super bad
> 
> Ripple and voltage regulation is so bad it looks like a richter scale
> 
> Overall this just is not only bad and lazy made its atrocious and horrible and its dangerous to use
> 
> Overall i would score this one 2 out of 10
> 
> I give it 1 point each for the for Nichicon and Matsu****a caps and thats about it


That made me laugh and cry at the same time.

Well then Guess its back to the drawing board. I'll still use it to at least mock up the location I want the psu but I'll take your advice and stay away from it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> That made me laugh and cry at the same time.
> 
> Well then Guess its back to the drawing board. I'll still use it to at least mock up the location I want the psu but I'll take your advice and stay away from it.


100mv ripple on the 12v rail is so bad that words cant say it

Really and i mean really that is so bad it will kill parts

I tought the OCZ CoreXStream had the worst ripple i have ever seen

But this is even worse

You can find power plants in Africa or Afghanistan that make less dirty power then that PSU

100mv take it out back and shoot it or something

I meant no disrespect or anything


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> shilka why you so worried dude ? he is only going to go sli and overclock cpu so worst case blow up the psu with short in motherboard maybe also cpu , gpu i think will go on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ofc his friend was running it fine maybe lucky maybe it is fine quality but i dunnu just wrote worst case scenario in my mind if u have very bad psu


Maybe I'm reading this wrong.









It seems like you read my statement wrong.

I was asking a serious question giving an example of the history of my PSU and not discrediting anything he was advising me on.


----------



## fido

nono am just making joke about shilka Luck lol he go around in overclock.net see lot of crappy psu sry didn't mean anything to you at all =.=!

anyway Look it is all about OEM and you can get Cheap good quality Psu with the enough Watts you need , check this list

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_60

also just few days ago someone did post a link very nice ( I was searching for something like this for long time) this link shows the OEM of the psu

just to learn or to know witch oem in your psu









http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers

, anyway I might copy you am waiting for more pics


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> nono am just making joke about shilka Luck lol he go around in overclock.net see lot of crappy psu sry didn't mean anything to you at all =.=!
> 
> anyway Look it is all about OEM and you can get Cheap good quality Psu with the enough Watts you need , check this list
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_60
> 
> also just few days ago someone did post a link very nice ( I was searching for something like this for long time) this link shows the OEM of the psu
> 
> just to learn or to know witch oem in your psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers
> 
> , anyway I might copy you am waiting for more pics


Cool and Thanks.









I will definately read up on the links you posted. Should be very informative and help me to make a good choice.

Definately more pics to come. I just hope that work is slow enough tomorrow that I can make good progress on this.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated
> No, the gpu is dumping heat into the case, by doing that you are creating AirBLOW not AirFLOW.
> 
> 2) There are alternative ways to do that


Can you explain how blowing cool air onto the hottest component in the case won't work. I agree you need to remove the heat from the case by exhausting it out. Not just trying to force cool are in. Your still exhausting out the top (where heat will get trapped) and out the rear.

Where do you get your specs from? How are you testing air flow? What meter are you using?
I've been an HVAC tech my entire life and know a little about air flow, so I'm very interested how you wrote all this information on air flow. I'm sure you know about static pressures?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Can you explain how blowing cool air onto the hottest component in the case won't work. I agree you need to remove the heat from the case by exhausting it out. Not just trying to force cool are in. Your still exhausting out the top (where heat will get trapped) and out the rear.
> 
> Where do you get your specs from? How are you testing air flow? What meter are you using?
> I've been an HVAC tech my entire life and know a little about air flow, so I'm very interested how you wrote all this information on air flow. I'm sure you know about static pressures?


1) Blowing cool air onto hot air is just causing the air around the GPU to drop in temperature by a fair bit BUT the GPU is exhausting from the side, yes, it's exhausting INTO the case.
By exhausting the GPU using the side panel you take away any chance of air to mix. Remember, air mixing is not good.
Besides we aren't using passive cooling. Blowing cold air onto a hot GPU isn't going to do jack. We just need to get air in quick and air out quick to minimize zonal heating

This applies only to top down coolers, if it's a blower then the side fan is reversed

2) I'm testing airflow through a realistic approach, using a pretty standard case with HDD cages on the side (that means, you see the front of the HDD from the left side and not the side of the HDD) filled with 3 HDDs. I used to use a hot-wire anemometer that i rented but these days i just use a standard anemometer, isn't too far off but certainly could be better

3) Yes. I know about static pressures. I've worked on cooling high-power switching loads for 2 years now (Stopped already though) Water-cooling ... heatsinks the size of mars ... and etc.
You name it we did it, the fans we used were often always 80mm 6200rpm deltas. Static pressure was very important to us since the heatsink is 80mm in width and 500mm in length so we had 2 fans on each size and a cutout in the middle for another one, we often had to calculate how much restriction the heatsink was causing and therefore decide which fan we needed to use

So optimal computer cooling to me is a bit ... easy compared to what i used to do


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Last resort? Get rid of the front fan. Replace that with 2 120mm fans
> 
> Flip the top to intake.
> 
> Side panel exhaust oh if there's any filter in the way on the side get rid of it


I agree that will be , the best scenario to push hot air from gpu out by using the fan next to it , also Take the fresh air out of the case thro the radiator but the side fan of Haf x weak cant pull air enough from the gpu , can push air in ye coz it is huge will move ton of air but cant pull alot of air I think that will need fast fan


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I agree that will be , the best scenario to push hot air from gpu out by using the fan next to it , also Take the fresh air out of the case thro the radiator but the side fan of Haf x weak cant pull air enough from the gpu , can push air in ye coz it is huge will move ton of air but cant pull alot of air I think that will need fast fan


No, a fan that can intake will exhaust just as fast.


----------



## MIGhunter

I'm no engineer but it seems like making the side fan is counter productive. By using the bottom front fans as intake, the side as intake and the top and top rear as exhaust, it seems like you'd be creating a pressure flow that circulates the air faster. By putting the side fan on exhaust, it seems like you'd be breaking that flow and slowing things down in the case as a whole. I could be really off but from when I researched my case a while ago, it seems like that was the consensus.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I agree that will be , the best scenario to push hot air from gpu out by using the fan next to it , also Take the fresh air out of the case thro the radiator but the side fan of Haf x weak cant pull air enough from the gpu , can push air in ye coz it is huge will move ton of air but cant pull alot of air I think that will need fast fan
> 
> 
> 
> No, a fan that can intake will exhaust just as fast.
Click to expand...

no that is not True , Fans have their Blade designed for push will push air better , and fans like in /Toilet have been designed to pull will pull air better the design and the shape of the fan will effect simply reverting it wont do same effect coz the fan that push air dont really pull same amount from behind it it does from front of it more ( push the air front of it more then pulling air from behind to push it ) and that where static pressure fans idea came


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> no that is not True , Fans have their Blade designed for push will push air better , and fans like in /Toilet have been designed to pull will pull air better the design and the shape of the fan will effect simply reverting it wont do same effect coz the fan that push air dont really pull same amount from behind it it does from front of it more ( push the air front of it more then pulling air from behind to push it ) and that where static pressure fans idea came


You're question the validity of a statement of a guy who knows the in&outs of a fan very well? Okay.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I'm no engineer but it seems like making the side fan is counter productive. By using the bottom front fans as intake, the side as intake and the top and top rear as exhaust, it seems like you'd be creating a pressure flow that circulates the air faster. By putting the side fan on exhaust, it seems like you'd be breaking that flow and slowing things down in the case as a whole. I could be really off but from when I researched my case a while ago, it seems like that was the consensus.


When I got the full window side panel for my HAF-X and lost the intake fan I couldn't see any difference in the temperatures of my GTX 690 GPU at all.


----------



## ski-bum

The side fan of the HAF series is a large volume, LOW VELOCITY fan. I realize the ACX cooler blows air out the side. ALL THE SIDES and when in warms up, at a very high velocity. The side fan is also a good three or four inches away from the gpu. There is no way the side fan from the HAF is affecting the air flow that the gpu is pushing out except in the smallest way that isn't even noticeable. To swap that fan around to pull air, is causing the air that is blown in from the front to go directly out the side. Not blowing over the video card at all. You've also created a HUGE negative pressure in the case which will cause the case to try to suck in air from anywhere to balance this. This will just suck in added dust. To try to correct this, are you going to swap the top fan around also, so it blows into the case? A fan blowing only cools in front of the fan. The upper corners of the case will trap heat for sure. Having the upper fan suck air out of the case, will cause it to suck air from the entire top.

I've been an HVAC tech for over 35 years and owned my own business for over 20 years. I'm not questioning your knowledge. I understand your thinking, but I think your putting way too much into air flow. Either way you'll be cooling your components just fine. I'd be way more concerned about the pressure inside the case. This is our number one concern whenever we balance a building. If the building has a negative pressure, customer will spend thousands of dollars to correct it. It's the same for your computer case. Besides the added dust, you could be also trying to suck air in from undesirable locations. Next to a heater, etc.

There is a reason Nvidia wants a fan blowing directly on their video cards. They don't specify blower or ACX style. They know it doesn't really matter.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I should keep 200mm fan on the side door for haf932 or switch to 120mm fan. if I switch to 120mm what fan shall I buy it ( it has to be red led fan)?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Progress for those watching. Heavy guage steel handles the Heavy PSU. Im gonna gut an older PSU and use the power socket and switch with plate attacthed to the original PSU mounting location. Then I'm either going to splice an existing power cable and connect the two or just open her up and solder the wires directly inside to the power socket.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I should keep 200mm fan on the side door for haf932 or switch to 120mm fan. if I switch to 120mm what fan shall I buy it ( it has to be red led fan)?


I'd say if you going led keep the 230mm and go with BitFenix red led fan.

I ordered some BitFenix pro 230mm fans. They seem to have more cfm than the coolermaster fans.

Here's an Example.

http://www.cputopia.com/bitfenix-230mm-spectre-pro-red-ledbff-lpro-23030r-rp.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=18283950120&utm_content=pla&gclid=CJDd6vzNoLoCFa5r7AodQg8AWA


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I'd say if you going led keep the 230mm and go with BitFenix red led fan.
> 
> I ordered some BitFenix pro 230mm fans. They seem to have more cfm than the coolermaster fans.
> 
> Here's an Example.
> 
> http://www.cputopia.com/bitfenix-230mm-spectre-pro-red-ledbff-lpro-23030r-rp.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=18283950120&utm_content=pla&gclid=CJDd6vzNoLoCFa5r7AodQg8AWA


You cant use 230mm other then in the front

The other fan mounts in the side and top are 200mm

I have those 200mm myself and you should know that some of them have a huge problem or the HAF X has a huge problem


----------



## rickyman0319

then I will have to buy 200mm fan w/ led fan. do u guys have any recommendation for red led fan?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> then I will have to buy 200mm fan w/ led fan. do u guys have any recommendation for red led fan?


Cooler Master Megaflows

The Bitfenix Spectre Pro´s do move more air but they are also louder

If you want Bitfenix buy a fancontroller or the noise will drive you nuts


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the difference between orginial case fan vs. CM megaflows? are they both the same fan?


----------



## Lucky 23

TThe housing around the 230mm fan is different then the 200mm but mounting points and CFM are the same between the two.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant use 230mm other then in the front
> 
> The other fan mounts in the side and top are 200mm
> 
> I have those 200mm myself and you should know that some of them have a huge problem or the HAF X has a huge problem


I thought the HAF 932 came stock with 3 230mm fans. I dont have the box or fans here at work but I'd say from searching other threads the 230mm fans are the top, side, and front fans on the HAF 932. Maybe not on the HAF X.


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to buy red led fan for my case. front fan is red led but side fan is not red led.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I thought the HAF 932 came stock with 3 230mm fans. I dont have the box or fans here at work but I'd say from searching other threads the 230mm fans are the top, side, and front fans on the HAF 932. Maybe not on the HAF X.


I think they are 200mm fans not 230mm fans (not sure here)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I want to buy red led fan for my case. front fan is red led but side fan is not red led.


The non LED fans on the side and top are Cooler Master Megaflows without LED´s

You can order Megaflows with red and blue LED´s maybe even green but am not sure on green


----------



## ski-bum

The stock fans ARE 230mm.
The Megaflow are 200mm that fit just fine.
I love the larger fans. they move a high volume of air at much lower RPM = less noise.
During normal use, except for OC'ing I fun them all at 500rpm, except for the 140mm rear and they are almost silent.

btw: The 230mm will fit on the HAFX side cover just fine, with the duct removed.
I have a HAFX side cover on my HAF932 with the stock fan.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Moar Progress

Once all this is assembled it'll be the waiting game for most of my parts to show up.

Also since I now know I should be using a Quality PSU. I'll have to save up for that one.

Thinking about XFX 1000w 80+ platinum
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207019&Tpk=xfx%201000w

Or the XFX 1250w if it goes on sale between now and then.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207020&Tpk=xfx%201250


----------



## shilka

You dont need that much power unless you want 3 or 4 video cards

And if you did not know XFX has not made those


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need that much power unless you want 3 or 4 video cards
> 
> And if you did not know XFX has not made those


Yeah I'm not sure if I want to go tri-sli but I know that its a definite thought in my mind for later down the road.

I was reading the reviews at Jonnyguru.com and saw that the XfX are made by seasonic. They rated the xfx1000w at around 9.5. second to only the actual seasonic 1000w platinum.

Or are you saying that they are no longer in production?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure if I want to go tri-sli but I know that its a definite thought in my mind for later down the road.
> 
> I was reading the reviews at Jonnyguru.com and saw that the XfX are made by seasonic. They rated the xfx1000w at around 9.5. second to only the actual seasonic 1000w platinum.
> 
> Or are you saying that they are no longer in production?


No i meant they are Seasonic units they are not made by XFX

The Cooler Master V1000 is the same PSU PSU as the XFX ones

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078

If you want better the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 is better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013

The XFX / Cooler Master and EVGA P2 are all 209$ US in that case get the P2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I'd say if you going led keep the 230mm and go with BitFenix red led fan.
> 
> I ordered some BitFenix pro 230mm fans. They seem to have more cfm than the coolermaster fans.
> 
> Here's an Example.
> 
> http://www.cputopia.com/bitfenix-230mm-spectre-pro-red-ledbff-lpro-23030r-rp.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=18283950120&utm_content=pla&gclid=CJDd6vzNoLoCFa5r7AodQg8AWA
> 
> 
> 
> You cant use 230mm other then in the front
> 
> The other fan mounts in the side and top are 200mm
> 
> I have those 200mm myself and you should know that some of them have a huge problem or the HAF X has a huge problem
Click to expand...

I promise you, the 932 does not care if you use a 230mm:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant use 230mm other then in the front
> 
> The other fan mounts in the side and top are 200mm
> 
> I have those 200mm myself and you should know that some of them have a huge problem or the HAF X has a huge problem
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the HAF 932 came stock with 3 230mm fans. I dont have the box or fans here at work but I'd say from searching other threads the 230mm fans are the top, side, and front fans on the HAF 932. Maybe not on the HAF X.
Click to expand...

The 932 does.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I promise you, the 932 does not care if you use a 230mm:
> 
> The 932 does.


I was talking about the HAF X

I tought he had a X not a 932

So misunderstanding


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I'm no engineer but it seems like making the side fan is counter productive. By using the bottom front fans as intake, the side as intake and the top and top rear as exhaust, it seems like you'd be creating a pressure flow that circulates the air faster. By putting the side fan on exhaust, it seems like you'd be breaking that flow and slowing things down in the case as a whole. I could be really off but from when I researched my case a while ago, it seems like that was the consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got the full window side panel for my HAF-X and lost the intake fan I couldn't see any difference in the temperatures of my GTX 690 GPU at all.
Click to expand...

you got Reference design we talking about the EVGA fans witch doesn't push air from the back of the case like yours does


----------



## PinzaC55

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y


----------



## silbluever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y


Frickin AWESOME just what was needed thx.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I didn't write a whole guide without knowing nuts. I have been doing forced induction for ages so surely i know completely and not succumb to your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and put an intake and cause hot air to mix with cold air for all i care, all i know is you're doing it WRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically what you are recommending is just AirBLOW and not AirFLOW. You're causing hot air to mix with cold air and not ACTUALLY providing cold air to the GPU
> 
> Tell me then why, with my HAF 912 Advanced (which has the same amount of space between the GPUs and the side panel (window version therefore it has a bulge) i can feel very hot air coming out of my case?
> Flipping that to a intake raised my temps by 10C and into the 90C! RANGE!
> 
> Serious amount of air is being blown out by a ACX cooler at full speed and it's VERY HOT. What do you do? It's not HVAC or natural convection for god's sake. HVAC is about heating/cooling a building that is freaking sealed so don't bring your "Oh, i've am a HVAC for many years so you don't know jack"


lol

Doing forced induction for ages? You wrote earlier:

"3) Yes. I know about static pressures. I've worked on cooling high-power switching loads for *2 years now (Stopped already though)* Water-cooling ... heatsinks the size of mars ... and etc.
You name it we did it, the fans we used were often always 80mm 6200rpm deltas. Static pressure was very important to us since the heatsink is 80mm in width and 500mm in length so we had 2 fans on each size and a cutout in the middle for another one, we often had to calculate how much restriction the heatsink was causing and therefore decide which fan we needed to use"

Two years isn't ages.
You keep at it big guy. You really sound like you know what your talking about.
Building aren't sealed. How would you get in them?
I don't take being called an idiot lightly, but I refuse to lower myself to your standard.
Keep up the "good" work.
Nice guide.

btw: You have 5110 posts in 10 months. You need to get out.


----------



## Shipw22

Add me because mine is supposed to get shipped in the next little while. My old rig will like that soooo much. It won't suffocate anymore.


----------



## Shipw22

Add me because mine is supposed to get shipped in the next little while. My old rig will like that soooo much. It won't suffocate anymore.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> lol
> 
> Doing forced induction for ages? You wrote earlier:
> 
> "3) Yes. I know about static pressures. I've worked on cooling high-power switching loads for *2 years now (Stopped already though)* Water-cooling ... heatsinks the size of mars ... and etc.
> You name it we did it, the fans we used were often always 80mm 6200rpm deltas. Static pressure was very important to us since the heatsink is 80mm in width and 500mm in length so we had 2 fans on each size and a cutout in the middle for another one, we often had to calculate how much restriction the heatsink was causing and therefore decide which fan we needed to use"
> 
> Two years isn't ages.
> You keep at it big guy. You really sound like you know what your talking about.
> Building aren't sealed. How would you get in them?
> I don't take being called an idiot lightly, but I refuse to lower myself to your standard.
> Keep up the "good" work.
> Nice guide.
> 
> btw: You have 5110 posts in 10 months. You need to get out.


I just have really fast fingers. I'm not at home 12 hours a day so deal with it


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering can I put p/p on UT60 (240mm) on Haf 932 or not? I want put push/pull fan on Ut60 on haf932? does it work or not?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I'm thinking about doing some case modding. First thing would be to paint the interior black. Next would be to make the door fit level.

But, my most ambitious idea to mod the sidefan, door, and where the door connects with the case to allow me to not have to keep plugging in and unplugging the wire for the fan. It would be some sort of contact setup. I currently have the door with the acrylic window, so that might make it a bit difficult.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> But, my most ambitious idea to mod the sidefan, door, and where the door connects with the case to allow me to not have to keep plugging in and unplugging the wire for the fan.


I know, right?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering can I put p/p on UT60 (240mm) on Haf 932 or not? I want put push/pull fan on Ut60 on haf932? does it work or not?


http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/21990

post 21995 about mid way down. KyadCK shows an RX360 with push pull fans.

I would say yes.

Measuring my case, from inside top of the case to the top of the motherboard = 118mm from the top and about 30mm from the mounting plate back.

It would depend on your motherboard heat sinks if it would clear or not. on my crosshair V formula Z it would fit but barely. Not enough room to slide a sheet of paper across. Barely


----------



## Cosworth

Hey guys I need a little advice the dust filter on the front off my 922 is starting to fray a little badly on the edges, so I was wondering what would be a good replacement or should I pull it completely and up my dust maintenance?


----------



## Inviso

Filters kill airflow. If you want to replace them the DEMCiflex filters are good, but pricey..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11728/ffi-56/DEMCiflex_Cooler_Master_HAF_922_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_4_Piece.html?tl=g47c223s1024

Otherwise just remove the filters. Just set a reminder to once a month open up the case and wipe that dust out.


----------



## Cosworth

Hmm didn't think about it like that, I think I will remove the filter thanks


----------



## richie_2010

when I had my stock filters in the haf x the case used get dusty as anything. now ive taken them out and replaced with demciflex filters its clean as a whistle. don't have to spend ages cleaning it out, just a wipe with a damp cloth every week


----------



## Cosworth

To be honest with you the inside of my 922 stays relatively clean requiring a clean every six months or so with the standard filter which was why I was wondering about taking it out or replacing it. I'm going to try it without the filter and if it gets dustier than I'd like then I'll invest in the replacement suggested, thanks for the advice


----------



## Inviso

Yeah. That too. It really depends on where you live. I've never really had a problem with dust. And I probably do less maintenance on it than I should.

That will change once I'm done with my new build though.


----------



## Cosworth

lol sounds like you'll have fun, but it's weird though I get pretty minimal dust with the 922 compared to having to clean out my old antec p280 case on a regular basis :/


----------



## Inviso

Positive pressure vs Negative pressure can make a huuuuuuuuuge difference in dust build up as well.


----------



## Cosworth

Ahh I didn't know that


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inviso*
> 
> Positive pressure vs Negative pressure can make a huuuuuuuuuge difference in dust build up as well.


So does cleaning your place lol


----------



## ski-bum

I would keep the dust filters on. Just keep them clean. It's much easier to clean the filters than to open the case and blow everything out.

Make sure you have more air into the case than out (positive air flow) You won't be sucking air from every little opening.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Here is almost completed Project. Currently running thru the 24hour leak check.

Just couldn't resist taking some photos to share.


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Here is almost completed Project. Currently running thru the 24hour leak check.
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking some photos to share.






awesome looking man

but why the psu not cover plz explain


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> awesome looking man
> 
> but why the psu not cover plz explain


lol well you see what had happened wuz someone stole it









No since I relocated it and I did not want to run a power cable all the way thru my case and wanting to keep the power switch in the stock location I removed the rear cover of the psu and mounted in the stock location of the psu.

I'm still using the X4 1200w (shhh don't tell anyone)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> lol well you see what had happened wuz someone stole it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No since I relocated it and I did not want to run a power cable all the way thru my case and wanting to keep the power switch in the stock location I removed the rear cover of the psu and mounted in the stock location of the psu.
> 
> I'm still using the X4 1200w (shhh don't tell anyone)


Ditch that Ultra X4


----------



## alanQtrmaine

In due time good sir... all in due time.









Amazon and Newegg refused to take my Monopoly money









Here read post twenty from OklahomaWolf http://www.overclock.net/t/613533/jonnyguru-ultra-x4-1200w/10

If you read the Review from Jonnyguru it didn't start going way out of spec until its very limits.

I will be pushing MAX 800w If i load everything at once. Think Blackfriday or Cybermonday or heck even after Christmas sales will be worth the wait


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> In due time good sir... all in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon and Newegg refused to take my Monopoly money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here read post twenty from OklahomaWolf http://www.overclock.net/t/613533/jonnyguru-ultra-x4-1200w/10
> 
> If you read the Review from Jonnyguru it didn't start going way out of spec until its very limits.
> 
> I will be pushing MAX 800w If i load everything at once. Think Blackfriday or Cybermonday or heck even after Christmas sales will be worth the wait


It has more problems then just out of spec


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Taken from Jonnyguru x4 1200w review.

As mentioned above, the unit's ripple suppression kept the unit in spec at all times. That is, while it wasn't being run eight degrees above its own operating temp rating. The worst ripple seen was 90mV at 12V, with the 3.3V and 5V staying below 30mV. ATX spec for these rails is 120mV at 12V and 50mV on the other two rails. So, in a review full of disappointing numbers, we actually have something positive here. That said, I would have liked to see lower readings than this, even though everything was in spec.

Then, due to a fair sized gap between the 12V maximum capacity and the total rated capacity, we saw some not so good voltage stability from the 3.3V and 5V rails due to the need to max them out to get up to full power. Last but not least, we have a unit that was only too happy to exceed ripple specs at 12V for several seconds before the overtemp protection was able to kick in and shut the unit down. There are a few good points about this unit, like the overshoot transient protection, the ripple suppression, and the 12V regulation, but for the most part it's all overwhelmed by sheer blandness. This unit gets a 5 for being so... well... so-so when everything is taken into consideration.

If you trim the fat in this review and see that the PSU actually did very well until he tried to get the most out of it and trying it at 8 deg over its limit.

I'd say its a solid 1000w psu from studying the review carefully. Although these units are hand built, I'm sure results vary greatly from one to the next.

Now don't get me wrong. I will be getting a better more visually appealing unit soon. I do agree its not the best PSU. I do think the rating was harsh and it needed to be since the 80+ rating is seemingly important in all their reviews.

I did scour the depths of the internet searching till my fingers bled looking for a bad review from this unit from a consumer. I could not find one. Although hard to find I did find some good reviews and some pretty seemingly great builds with this PSU still in Overclock.net members Rig's under their sig.

I don't claim to be an expert or even experienced in the computer realm. I do learn quick though and from all my research and knowing that this unit used by my friend was a solid performer when overclocking cpu's and gpu's together with full watercooling setup all ran on this very x4 that I do own. So I will use it till I have the disposable funds and a very good sale on a better more future proof PSU.

I'm not in the least bit challenging you just providing my take on the PSU. If you do have some horror stories reguading this model of x4 please do share.








And as always you input is welcomed and appreciated. I am more knowledgeable on the subject thanks to you .


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Taken from Jonnyguru x4 1200w review.
> 
> As mentioned above, the unit's ripple suppression kept the unit in spec at all times. That is, while it wasn't being run eight degrees above its own operating temp rating. The worst ripple seen was 90mV at 12V, with the 3.3V and 5V staying below 30mV. ATX spec for these rails is 120mV at 12V and 50mV on the other two rails. So, in a review full of disappointing numbers, we actually have something positive here. That said, I would have liked to see lower readings than this, even though everything was in spec.
> 
> Then, due to a fair sized gap between the 12V maximum capacity and the total rated capacity, we saw some not so good voltage stability from the 3.3V and 5V rails due to the need to max them out to get up to full power. Last but not least, we have a unit that was only too happy to exceed ripple specs at 12V for several seconds before the overtemp protection was able to kick in and shut the unit down. There are a few good points about this unit, like the overshoot transient protection, the ripple suppression, and the 12V regulation, but for the most part it's all overwhelmed by sheer blandness. This unit gets a 5 for being so... well... so-so when everything is taken into consideration.
> 
> If you trim the fat in this review and see that the PSU actually did very well until he tried to get the most out of it and trying it at 8 deg over its limit.
> 
> I'd say its a solid 1000w psu from studying the review carefully. Although these units are hand built, I'm sure results vary greatly from one to the next.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong. I will be getting a better more visually appealing unit soon. I do agree its not the best PSU. I do think the rating was harsh and it needed to be since the 80+ rating is seemingly important in all their reviews.
> 
> I did scour the depths of the internet searching till my fingers bled looking for a bad review from this unit from a consumer. I could not find one. Although hard to find I did find some good reviews and some pretty seemingly great builds with this PSU still in Overclock.net members Rig's under their sig.
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert or even experienced in the computer realm. I do learn quick though and from all my research and knowing that this unit used by my friend was a solid performer when overclocking cpu's and gpu's together with full watercooling setup all ran on this very x4 that I do own. So I will use it till I have the disposable funds and a very good sale on a better more future proof PSU.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit challenging you just providing my take on the PSU. If you do have some horror stories reguading this model of x4 please do share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as always you input is welcomed and appreciated. I am more knowledgeable on the subject thanks to you .


I was thinking about the soldering on the PCB which looks like a monkey did it



It insults my sense of order and quality hell i think i could do a better job then Andyson did

Anyway you know you should not keep it and will replace it at some point so moving on


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was thinking about the soldering on the PCB which looks like a monkey did it
> 
> 
> 
> It insults my sense of order and quality hell i think i could do a better job then Andyson did
> 
> Anyway you know you should not keep it and will replace it at some point so moving on


Whatever it is, as long as it works and doesn't destroy hardware it's fine -_- Your OCD is really getting to you big time (Yes, i am a real soldering enthusiast but i am not nearly even concerned!)


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y


hehehe I haven't seen MP in a while, thanks.


----------



## fido

well that is the point of good soldering work is not to destroy your hardware =.=! I seen worse but that doesn't mean that PCB work is going to last tmrw


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well that is the point of good soldering work is not to destroy your hardware =.=! I seen worse but that doesn't mean that PCB work is going to last tmrw


Is it still working? If it is your argument is invalid now.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well that is the point of good soldering work is not to destroy your hardware =.=! I seen worse but that doesn't mean that PCB work is going to last tmrw
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still working? If it is your argument is invalid now.
Click to expand...

lol ** Example ** so now I go build a building to last 2 years then kill all the ppl in it ? and for tomorrow and after then after for next few months we will be in an argument am saying it is not good quality etc.. let change the building ppl in but your response is is it still working ( still in shape now let the ppl stay in it)
I say if he can do it Change the psu dont risk and then another day instead of paying 100-200$ go and buy whole motherboard and cpu , specially he will overclock and I am sure it is very high clocks coz he have custom water cooling

I dont think he is on very tight budget , and if he is then K nothing can be done but I dont think he cant get another psu so he should if he can. Conclusion


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> lol ** Example ** so now I go build a building to last 2 years then kill all the ppl in it ? and for tomorrow and after then after for next few months we will be in an argument am saying it is not good quality etc.. let change the building ppl in but your response is is it still working ( still in shape now let the ppl stay in it)
> I say if he can do it Change the psu dont risk and then another day instead of paying 100-200$ go and buy whole motherboard and cpu , specially he will overclock and I am sure it is very high clocks coz he have custom water cooling
> 
> I dont think he is on very tight budget , and if he is then K nothing can be done but I dont think he cant get another psu so he should if he can. Conclusion


Good analogy.

I am currently on a budget. I could get one but I need to hold out spending money for a bit









It sux that my case can only hold so much inside of it. My thoughts are to modify the Back door of the case and have it hold the PSU with some fresh air ventilation.

This time I'll future proof it so it can hold as large of a PSU as needed.









I really like the EVGA 1000w g2 and need to make some serious space for that beast. Hell maybe I'll velcro it to the back door and just use holes for the cables to go thru. lulz









But enough PSU talk. lets just admire the looks of that HAF 932

before


after


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> before
> 
> 
> after


Amazing looks!


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Amazing looks!


Thank you.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> lol ** Example ** so now I go build a building to last 2 years then kill all the ppl in it ? and for tomorrow and after then after for next few months we will be in an argument am saying it is not good quality etc.. let change the building ppl in but your response is is it still working ( still in shape now let the ppl stay in it)
> I say if he can do it Change the psu dont risk and then another day instead of paying 100-200$ go and buy whole motherboard and cpu , specially he will overclock and I am sure it is very high clocks coz he have custom water cooling
> 
> I dont think he is on very tight budget , and if he is then K nothing can be done but I dont think he cant get another psu so he should if he can. Conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy.
> 
> I am currently on a budget. I could get one but I need to hold out spending money for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sux that my case can only hold so much inside of it. My thoughts are to modify the Back door of the case and have it hold the PSU with some fresh air ventilation.
> 
> This time I'll future proof it so it can hold as large of a PSU as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the EVGA 1000w g2 and need to make some serious space for that beast. Hell maybe I'll velcro it to the back door and just use holes for the cables to go thru. lulz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But enough PSU talk. lets just admire the looks of that HAF 932
> 
> before
> 
> 
> after
Click to expand...

nothing good about it is the way human brain should work , be safe today better then sorry tmrw


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Is there a solution to the lack of space (for cables) on the right side of the HAF-X case?

Thanks


----------



## fido

use Psu Flat cables they will help


----------



## Specialized41

Watch my HAF 932.

Please comnent.

Thanks Guys!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437254/case-mod-toxic-haf932


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Very Nice build. I love the green!


----------



## selk22

Work in progess here... Waiting for the GPU block but wanted to expand the h220 cause the water cooling parts were calling to me!

So here it is! The tube running from the rad to the h220 will be split and run into the GPU eventually..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I cant wait for the GPU block as this was the main purpose for this 2nd rad.

I also picked up the Haf side window and I really think its top notch


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Is there a solution to the lack of space (for cables) on the right side of the HAF-X case?
> 
> Thanks


Modular psu always helps, but managin the cables properly saves a lot of space. I have a HDD and an SSD back there in my case, so i know how tight it is


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Work in progess here... Waiting for the GPU block but wanted to expand the h220 cause the water cooling parts were calling to me!
> 
> So here it is! The tube running from the rad to the h220 will be split and run into the GPU eventually..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait for the GPU block as this was the main purpose for this 2nd rad.
> 
> I also picked up the Haf side window and I really think its top notch


Just let the water run from h220 to CPU block then before it goes to gpu go in te 2nd rad again ,


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Just let the water run from h220 to CPU block then before it goes to gpu go in te 2nd rad again ,


Well its going to like this

H220-->CPU Block-->Xt45-->GPU-->h220

Thats the flow as it is right now, I think this is the best flow according to my research of h220 expansion. Its going to be very simple to add it into the loop the long tube thats running closest to the mobo from the xt45 to the h220 will be cut and added to the gpu.


----------



## fido

ye that is perfect







tell me what temps on the card/cpu and the overclocks you can reach


----------



## chronicfx

HI guys. I am for a few years now a HAF932 owner and have been very happy until yesterday







I was able to pick up two reference 7970 to add to my 7990 on my Z77-UD5H motherboard.. I was in shock when I went to add the last GPU... 7 expansion slots lol.. The thought never crossed my mind since when I first purchased this case I was running 3 x GTX280 in SLI, but I guess with a different motherboard slot configuration. So my question is concerning rad space if I were to transfer all of my belongings from a HAF932 to a HAF-X. Currently I run an xspc RS360 with 6 120x25mm fans in push pull up top and an xspc ex120 with 2 120x25mm push pull fans in the rear. I am wary of not going push pull because I really am at my limit of cooling with a 5ghz processor and a 7990 under water with these two rads. So will they fit? The HAF-X seems to retain all the things I need other wise, I am just reading that it is a little bit smaller. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fido

Haf X is bigger then Haf 932 , but the top mounting place and the mounting place of the motherboard might be close to each other compared to the Haf 932 so that am not sure about but Xspc 360 Rad will fit with push pull on top if it is the slim one, also the rear 120 Rad will fit with push only but the good thing is in Haf X you can mount at front a rad if you want and also on the btm next to the psu


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Haf X is bigger then Haf 932 , but the top mounting place and the mounting place of the motherboard might be close to each other compared to the Haf 932 so that am not sure about but Xspc 360 Rad will fit with push pull on top if it is the slim one, also the rear 120 Rad will fit with push only but the good thing is in Haf X you can mount at front a rad if you want and also on the btm next to the psu


My psu is almost 8inches long is this a problem for fitting that bottom mount? Also does the hard drive cage have to be removed fir front rad because i run 6 ssd and a hdd so it may not be a great thing to remove.


----------



## fido

I am sorry but must check youtube and pics, T_T I dont have my sig rig currently I moved to Malaysia still waiting for my family to send me


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Is there a solution to the lack of space (for cables) on the right side of the HAF-X case?
> 
> Thanks


You gotta use the back, it's not the most roomy but i managed to put all my cables back there and 2 ssd's. Zip ties are your friend.


----------



## fido

@ huhh, I think if you rotated the 360 rad the other way and let the tubes come on out on the right side of the case then you can mount a 120/140 rad at the back of the case


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> You gotta use the back, it's not the most roomy but i managed to put all my cables back there and 2 ssd's. Zip ties are your friend.


should i have said, "back"?









i did use zip ties.

Here's a pic:



it's just so tight back there. (Edit: very difficult to get the case back on.)

Thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

I also hide wires on the right side of 5.25" bays since i'm not using any of the middle ones. This is a good spot if the bays are not in use.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> should i have said, "back"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did use zip ties.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> it's just so tight back there.
> 
> Thanks


TWSS!!!!

lol, nice looking build


----------



## huhh

I have a 240 rad in my 5 1/4" drive bay, if I put a rad in my rear I would lose half my intake. I also wanted more than a 140mm and had two extra gentle typhoon fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> @ huhh, I think if you rotated the 360 rad the other way and let the tubes come on out on the right side of the case then you can mount a 120/140 rad at the back of the case


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> should i have said, "back"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did use zip ties.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> it's just so tight back there. (Edit: very difficult to get the case back on.)
> 
> Thanks


That's actually pretty impressive, much nicer than mine lol. No you can't see...


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> I have a 240 rad in my 5 1/4" drive bay, if I put a rad in my rear I would lose half my intake. I also wanted more than a 140mm and had two extra gentle typhoon fans.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> @ huhh, I think if you rotated the 360 rad the other way and let the tubes come on out on the right side of the case then you can mount a 120/140 rad at the back of the case
Click to expand...

what I mean the tubes coming from the Rad on the wrong end rotate the rad that way you can mount a Rad in the rear


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> what I mean the tubes coming from the Rad on the wrong end rotate the rad that way you can mount a Rad in the rear


I don't want a rad in the rear, I wanted my 140mm fans as intake because they bring in more cfm. Rad on top and front top are the best options for this case.


----------



## fido

ye i get it am saying it will fit @chronicfx but am not sure with push pull on the rear rad what you think huhh you got the case near you







tell us


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> ye i get it am saying it will fit @chronicfx but am not sure with push pull on the rear rad what you think huhh you got the case near you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell us


You can fit a 140mm in the back, bottom front, 360mm (480mm modded) on top and a 240mm front top. When you water cool you need just as much air coming in as going through your rads. Which is why you can't put rads on all openings. You can do push/pull on the rear but IMO push/pull is pointless unless you have cheap fans with no static pressure or a really high fpi rad. Even then cheap fans will perform poorly compared to a good static pressure fan. Also in 140mm there aren't many good rad fans.


----------



## fido

so top 360 rad and read 140 will fit









well for push pull of the rad is thick I think will need it


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> so top 360 rad and read 140 will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well for push pull of the rad is thick I think will need it


You might have to put one fan on the out side if you want to do push pull on the back with a thick rad. The top you better measure to make sure for push pull.


----------



## chronicfx

Thank you gents! I already have this setup running in my 932 but i need the extra expansion slots in the haf x. I am just transferring my innards to a new case and adding one more gpu essentially. My only other option that fits the bill would be the. 900d but it carries a hefty price tag and it is one short in my 5.25 bay requirement. I know there are other higher end makers like case labs and such but really i would like to stay in the $150ish range. Basically looking for a case that can fit my rs360 rad in push pull, ex120rad in push pull, have enough 5.25 bays up front for the xspc dual bay res, two dvd, and a fan controller and 8 or more expansion slots..
It really narrows my choices.


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to put a 120 rad on the rear fan slot. what mm I can put in there? can I put UT60, ST30 or etc rad?


----------



## fido

think about 750D







, I think you can find thinks to fit your budget

the 750D $139.99 after $20.00 rebate card on Newegg


----------



## chronicfx

I really like the corsair series in fact if the 800d had enough expansion slots (only 7, same as 932, no quad sli support) i would have gone for that. But alas, if you are looking at "mainstream cases" looks like only 900d and haf x can fit the bill. I can always get higher cfm/static pressure fans instead of ding my push pull. I currently use the xigmatek xlf led fans.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> think about 750D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I think you can find thinks to fit your budget
> 
> the 750D $139.99 after $20.00 rebate card on Newegg


Garbage quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I really like the corsair series in fact if the 800d had enough expansion slots (only 7, same as 932, no quad sli support) i would have gone for that. But alas, if you are looking at "mainstream cases" looks like only 900d and haf x can fit the bill. I can always get higher cfm/static pressure fans instead of ding my push pull. I currently use the xigmatek xlf led fans.


Using better fans won't necessarily eliminate push pull ...


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Garbage quality.


Corsair has really gone down in quality over the years. So sad, they make some nice cases.


----------



## fido

he is not going to cook with the case he will put the Rads in so he need that space, I can't think will find case fit that many rads cost less then 750D


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> he is not going to cook with the case he will put the Rads in so he need that space, I can't think will find case fit that many rads cost less then 750D


Fido plz
Are you srs? Then why do people buy caselabs cases? Watercooling ability? NO. They buy it for the quality

I'll give you a option. Switch 810. It's FAR better built than the 750D.
Quality matters if you are spending >100$ on a case


----------



## fido

no I disagree , there is a point where Quality doesn't matter anymore in the case, after you spend 100$ all case's have reached the quality after that no point
same for motherboards there is certain point when you reach that all motherboards will have good quality and capacitors so all can overclock it just matter of features


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> no I disagree , there is a point where Quality doesn't matter anymore in the case, after you spend 100$ all case's have reached the quality after that no point
> same for motherboards there is certain point when you reach that all motherboards will have good quality and capacitors so all can overclock it just matter of features


problem is, the 750D quality is equal to a 50$ case. lol.


----------



## chronicfx

I replaced the top, side and front fans on my haf932 with blue fans (megaflow) last year from the cm store. Can I save $50 and buy the regular haf x and transfer these fans over to it? Otherwise i would have to buy the blue edition for $205 at newegg. Just curious if these fans will fit.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I replaced the top, side and front fans on my haf932 with blue fans (megaflow) last year from the cm store. Can I save $50 and buy the regular haf x and transfer these fans over to it? Otherwise i would have to buy the blue edition for $205 at newegg. Just curious if these fans will fit.


200mm will fit, no guarantee on the 230mm ones. Just be aware they will likely have to be oriented a certain way.


----------



## shadow5555

pic of whole setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







inside wiring


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fido

@shadow555 , so you got new case? or new system ? I see that old case there but also hve Haf932 or you got 2 computers?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> pic of whole setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside wiring
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you go to Cosco or Sams to get that pallet of dust off lol









Welcome to the HAF 932 club.









and holy hdd's batman.


----------



## shadow5555

LOL you called it!! Costco for the win!!

Yes I have a few hard drives. 7 in total. That is my media/plex/subsonic/file server/flexraid server. 15tbs - 3tbs for parity 12 total and 3 usable. I need to add more drives again. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## chronicfx

Ordered my haf x today. Says 21st to 23rd for delivery. Talked to coolermaster tech support about push-pull being a problem up top with the reduced space compared to the 932 and he says if you put one set of fans on the top(outside the case) then screw through to the rad you can still drop the 200mm fan cover back on to hide them and should not have a problem fitting my rads. Hope this is true.


----------



## Seban

Im leaving the club soon as Im changing from HAF to Bitfenix Prodigy with my platform miniaturized and refreshed (haswell) - thanks all for good time, support and sweet porn of haf cases.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Ordered my haf x today. Says 21st to 23rd for delivery. Talked to coolermaster tech support about push-pull being a problem up top with the reduced space compared to the 932 and he says if you put one set of fans on the top(outside the case) then screw through to the rad you can still drop the 200mm fan cover back on to hide them and should not have a problem fitting my rads. Hope this is true.


You should not have a problem. I had a h100i with push/pull screwed on the inside of the case and 2x 200mm on the outside top. It was a little snug but it fit.


----------



## richie_2010

As above, I have push pull on he inside of the case. I have left the 2 200mm off.


----------



## chronicfx

but I would like to fit a 120 rad in the rear in push pull as well. I didn't have any doubt that push pull fits without the rear rad..


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> but I would like to fit a 120 rad in the rear in push pull as well. I didn't have any doubt that push pull fits without the rear rad..


With my current build a push/pull exhaust on the inside would be impossible because it will hit the tubing coming down from the 360 rad. However, what you can do if you wish is put the 2nd fan on the outside of the case and screw it into the 120 rad with long screws. I personally don't think it looks good, but it is doable if you really want that push/pull exhaust config with a push/pull rad on top as well.


----------



## Mandrake7062

I haven't had much time to play lately. Just swapping out a couple of fan connectors.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That's a nice way to apply the stickers. I might have to do that.

'K, so it's been a while. Hi. Resubscribing here.

I'm curious, what are your opinions on using (semi-)modular PSUs? I replaced my Corsair CX500 (now in my dad's old Vista thing that may or may not have had a dying PSU) with a Rosewill Hive, and I'm disappointed with it for cable management. It could be that I have so many cables to route (primarily daisy-chained Molex to Molex-and-fan adapters and a floppy ribbon cable), but the only real benefits are that I don't need to cram the cables in the bottom 3.5" drive bays. Actually routing them through the back panel is mostly the same. I'll get a picture of the mess I have going on, but I'm not too sure if it can be improved much since I want as little as possible to be seen from the front.


----------



## Mandrake7062

LED Sleeved, mostly


----------



## Mandrake7062

I'd say go full modular.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It might as well be for all intents and purposes. Only the 24-pin and 8-pin cables can't be removed, but those would be plugged in anyway.


----------



## trivium nate

so i have the CM-HAF-932 and i need the usb cord for the front panel any ideas were i can get one?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> so i have the CM-HAF-932 and i need the usb cord for the front panel any ideas were i can get one?


Cooler master website sells individual parts for all their cases.


----------



## sirjesto

Hi everyone. New member here. I am working on building my first gaming rig and I have chosen the HAF 932 Advanced. I decided early on that I wanted to go with a Red and Black theme as I was interested in using an ASUS ROG MoBo. I found out that Red and Black is a pretty common color scheme for this case. Here are a few pics of the case mods I've made with repainting so far.







I've got my BitFenix Hydra Pro fan controller installed already and painted the sliders red. I will be replacing the stock CM fans with BitFenix Spectre Pro LED fans.

As you can see there is nothing where the front I/O panel is. I won't be needing it and have something in mind for that area...









Inside the case I painted the quick connects for the 5.25, 3.5/2.5 and PCI's.

You'll notice the area where the MoBo goes looks a little weird. I put some foam board there to cover the holes there and cut out only the areas and sizes I'll need. The hope is to give it a cleaner look, some sound dampening, as well as trying to have more airflow stay in the area that needs it.

Looking forward to being a member of this club as well as any comments and suggestions!

More to come soon....


----------



## saipan

wow that's very impressive. how many hours so far?


----------



## sirjesto

Thanks. On my third day off and on with the painting. Waiting for the windowed side panel from CM now and a few other things but I'm ready to start putting some hardware in.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirjesto*
> 
> Thanks. On my third day off and on with the painting. Waiting for the windowed side panel from CM now and a few other things but I'm ready to start putting some hardware in.


Paints looking very good!


----------



## sirjesto

Thanks Mandrake. There are a couple small imperfections but I'm pretty satisfied with it overall. I noticed there was a AMD version of the case that looks quite similar but I'm an INTEL guy.








I like the look though. I'm busy putting hardware in right now. I don't have everything I want to complete the build here yet, but I have enough to boot her up and I can't wait.









I'll post some pics when she's ready to go live for the first time.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I changed the airflow setup of my HAF X like the photo and below is each fan.

1: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM

2: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM

3: Rear exhaust: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM

4: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM

5: Front intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM

6: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 120mm 82 CFM

7: Rear exhaust: Scythe Slipstream SY1225SL12SH 120mm 110 CFM

8: Side intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM

9: Front intake: Coolermaster stock 140mm 61 CFM

And the two corsair stock H100i fans as exhaust.

Anything I did wrong or something I can improve? Please I would love to hear your thoughts and expertise on this.









Edit: I think I have negative pressure when I include the H100i fans too. Otherwise is positive I think.

Maybe I can turn the H100i fans and top 2 fans as intake? And the side fan as exhaust? What do you think?


----------



## Cosworth

I would personally swap out the front intake 140 to one of the aerocool 140's to keep a good flow coming in, but the the rest seems like a good amount of airflow on average


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I changed the airflow setup of my HAF X like the photo and below is each fan.
> 
> 1: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 2: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 3: Rear exhaust: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM
> 
> 4: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM
> 
> 5: Front intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 6: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 120mm 82 CFM
> 
> 7: Rear exhaust: Scythe Slipstream SY1225SL12SH 120mm 110 CFM
> 
> 8: Side intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 9: Front intake: Coolermaster stock 140mm 61 CFM
> 
> And the two corsair stock H100i fans as exhaust.
> 
> Anything I did wrong or something I can improve? Please I would love to hear your thoughts and expertise on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think I have negative pressure when I include the H100i fans too. Otherwise is positive I think.
> 
> Maybe I can turn the H100i fans and top 2 fans as intake? And the side fan as exhaust? What do you think?


I would have the H100i fans as intake and the side panel fan as intake to have a good positive pressure and the H100i would get cooler air from outside the case. If the pressure gets too high then switch the side to exhaust.


----------



## chronicfx

So i was able to do push pull top and rear afterall in my haf x!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I would have the H100i fans as intake and the side panel fan as intake to have a good positive pressure and the H100i would get cooler air from outside the case. If the pressure gets too high then switch the side to exhaust.


The side is already an intake. So lets me know your new recommendation with this new info.


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Cooler master website sells individual parts for all their cases.


wast able to find it


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> wast able to find it


Is this what you're looking for?
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-i-o-panel-oem-package/


----------



## trivium nate

yes but on their its out of stock hmm o well


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> yes but on their its out of stock hmm o well


Should try ebay, I found this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COOLER-MASTER-HAF-932-932-ADVANCED-I-O-PANEL-ORIGINAL-AND-NEW-/170980706053

Happy hunting


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey everyone. I was told about this thread/club and I heard I can get some modding tips/pics for my HAF 922. Hope I'm in the right place


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey everyone. I was told about this thread/club and I heard I can get some modding tips/pics for my HAF 922. Hope I'm in the right place


this is the thread for the lovers of all Haf case's







so ye will find few mods here and there but have to check it coz it is long thread 371 pages,
or can just search in ocn search for mods and will find some


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm liking how roomy this case is, especially for cable routing. 24-pin ATX, 2x6+2-pin PCIe, floppy ribbon cable, daisy chained Molex to Molex and 3-pin fan adapters... I've probably made almost this exact post before, but I've added another GPU and there's still so much room for activities! Pictures when I get done with important things, like procrastinating on studying.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> this is the thread for the lovers of all Haf case's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ye will find few mods here and there but have to check it coz it is long thread 371 pages,
> or can just search in ocn search for mods and will find some


Yeah I see it's a long thread. Seems to be the thing with any thread I look at on here







Welp.. Hopefully get some extra time to sift thru here then. From my phone, it's 742 pages lol.


----------



## fido

go pc , no can't be done on phone lol check the longest thread we have 1 million posts


----------



## Judelexan

A little late to the party...


----------



## bustacap22

Wondering how thick of a radiator can be installed on the top of a HAF 922. Hoping to install a XT45 240 rad w/ 1 set of fans if it fits. OR ST30 240 rad w/ 1 set of fans. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey guys/gals. I took apart my pc to change out some cables. Question is.. what is up with the (included) SATA cable that comes with the case? (HAF 922). Not sure what it does, and I did originally have it connected to the mobo. Is this really needed to be connected to the mobo? Or does it serve any purpose? The manual didn't shed any light on this.


----------



## Inviso

It's the connection for your front panel plug.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inviso*
> 
> It's the connection for your front panel plug.


Ok, but what does it go to? Not the fan.. Not the led on the fan.. Not the power button, nor the reset button. All I know is when I open up "board explorer" in my bios, it doesn't even show up as being used. So I disconnected it.


----------



## Inviso

There is an eSATA plug on the I/O panel. It's there to connect that to the system. If you're not using it, then there isn't much of a reason to keep it in there.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inviso*
> 
> There is an eSATA plug on the I/O panel. It's there to connect that to the system. If you're not using it, then there isn't much of a reason to keep it in there.


Very true lol. I didn't see the point of it. I popped the top off the case and it's tied together with all the other button/lights wiring. But yeah.. I didn't see a purpose of it. When I built this PC I just plugged it in assuming it needed to be. Apparently I was wrong lol. Thanks for your input


----------



## m3incorp

finally finished new build with HAF 932 Advanced with blue lightening. I really wish that there the side panel had a bigger transparent window.

20131207_144705.jpg 2023k .jpg file


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3incorp*
> 
> finally finished new build with HAF 932 Advanced with blue lightening. I really wish that there the side panel had a bigger transparent window.
> 
> 20131207_144705.jpg 2023k .jpg file


Or you can make yourself one. Debating about making a good size window for my HAF X. Does losing the side 200mm fan affect cooling or not? As when I plan to do that mod I going to be going full watercool on my cpu and gpu for my overhaul.


----------



## Krazee

I bought the window side panel from cooler master for the haf which works on the haf x and haf 932. No issues with the cpu cooling nor cpu. Love it so far


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I bought the window side panel from cooler master for the haf which works on the haf x and haf 932. No issues with the cpu cooling nor cpu. Love it so far


Yeah, I saw that side panel, but I want the window even larger. And I seen some of the pics of people who modded their sides to have a bigger window. Planning to go to home depot today. Going to be looking for a dremel and a heatgun as I have full intentions to go full all out on my case. May even see how much some aluminum sheets would cost too, along with some paint and sand paper.

Damn, I really really want my watercool parts to get here, it starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## m3incorp

I will look forward to seeing your outcome.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3incorp*
> 
> I will look forward to seeing your outcome.


That probably be later this month. Going to busy right now getting all the tools and parts I need to do this. And, do a whole bunch of reading, and watching videos from acrylic pipe bending to sleeving, etc.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I saw that side panel, but I want the window even larger. And I seen some of the pics of people who modded their sides to have a bigger window. Planning to go to home depot today. Going to be looking for a dremel and a heatgun as I have full intentions to go full all out on my case. May even see how much some aluminum sheets would cost too, along with some paint and sand paper.
> 
> Damn, I really really want my watercool parts to get here, it starting to drive me nuts.


I know the feeling... I'm knee deep into my Cube build and spent the majority of the day modifying aluminum sheets. Fun, but ALOT of work


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I know the feeling... I'm knee deep into my Cube build and spent the majority of the day modifying aluminum sheets. Fun, but ALOT of work


Ah, that a question I have, what type of aluminum sheets do I need to look for? I kind of want to make a PSU, front bay cover, and a side cover for bay down to the bottom to cover the HDD bay area.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ah, that a question I have, what type of aluminum sheets do I need to look for? I kind of want to make a PSU, front bay cover, and a side cover for bay down to the bottom to cover the HDD bay area.


If you don't need it to be structural (in other words, it will not support any weight), then you can can pickup 3003 aluminum in a small thickness. If however, you are using it to support any weight like I am, then you need either 5052 or 6061 aluminum.


----------



## psyside

Hi guys, i need some info about HAF 932, and Cooler Master Vanguard 1000W.

Any problems with cable length? adapters needed? thanks


----------



## richie_2010

Is anyone needing any parts for their haf x. Some are compatible with other cases.
Ive upgraded cases and this needs to go but shipping as a whole is to much.
I thought strip it down and ill keep the frame for a mod I may do in the future


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hi guys, i need some info about HAF 932, and Cooler Master Vanguard 1000W.
> 
> Any problems with cable length? adapters needed? thanks


Only the SATA cable to the top 5.25" bay. It will reach if you go straight from the psu to the top bay/CD drive but its not long enough if you want to hide it behind the motherboard tray.

I purchased one of these
NZXT SATA Extension Cable


----------



## psyside

So if you don't hide it behind the mobo it will be all fine?


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah. My V700 has the same issue but I don't use the top 3 5,25" bays anymore. I moved my fancontroller (only 5,25" device I use) to the bottom bay and the Molex connector it uses easily reaches that when routed behind the tray.

CPU / EPS 8 pin is easily long enough. So is the 24 and the rest.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> So if you don't hide it behind the mobo it will be all fine?


Yes it will reach if you don't hide it behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## psyside

Thanks guys rep +


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Is anyone needing any parts for their haf x. Some are compatible with other cases.
> Ive upgraded cases and this needs to go but shipping as a whole is to much.
> I thought strip it down and ill keep the frame for a mod I may do in the future


Which parts you are selling?


----------



## Ithanul

Got a question, if I remove the HDD area in behind the 230mm fan. How big of a radiator can I fit in there? Unmodded and modded.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Got a question, if I remove the HDD area in behind the 230mm fan. How big of a radiator can I fit in there? Unmodded and modded.


Unmodded... 180mm (you will still need to drill mounting holes so that might count as small mod)

Modded... 120mm Dual or a 200mm

Strangely enough, the holes that are in the panel that are supposed to be for 140 mm rads are actually in the wrong place. I am putting 140 single rads in that area of my cube build.


----------



## Dissolution187

My wife just bought me this case for my birthday, and I just ordered an EVGA GTX 780 classy. I was wondering if anyone has this config, and how it is for space with this card. New Egg says that the card is 10.5 inches long, and the case says it is 11.47 inches from the HDD bays to the end of the case.

Will I be able to fit the card in with no issues? It is hard to tell just by the measurements because there is metal and plastic and other things that could potentially fill the last inch or so.

Thanks.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> My wife just bought me this case for my birthday, and I just ordered an EVGA GTX 780 classy. I was wondering if anyone has this config, and how it is for space with this card. New Egg says that the card is 10.5 inches long, and the case says it is 11.47 inches from the HDD bays to the end of the case.
> 
> Will I be able to fit the card in with no issues? It is hard to tell just by the measurements because there is metal and plastic and other things that could potentially fill the last inch or so.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have that GPU, but in the past I ran a Sapphire HD 7950 in the 932, which Newegg says is 11.42 inches long, so you should have no problems whatsoever. Enjoy the case!
(Wait, I'm assuming you have the 932 because that's what is in your sig rig...)


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> My wife just bought me this case for my birthday, and I just ordered an EVGA GTX 780 classy. I was wondering if anyone has this config, and how it is for space with this card. New Egg says that the card is 10.5 inches long, and the case says it is 11.47 inches from the HDD bays to the end of the case.
> 
> Will I be able to fit the card in with no issues? It is hard to tell just by the measurements because there is metal and plastic and other things that could potentially fill the last inch or so.
> 
> Thanks.


You should have no problem running that card. I am running HD7970 DCII cards which also have similar length. I should point out that most likely you will not be able to use the little fan shroud that comes with the case that is meant to cool the graphics cards. I haven't seen anyone use this anyway but thought I should point that out to you.

Oh and depending on where you install the card (which slot on the MOBO), you may have to modify or remove the side window fan shroud as well.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I don't have that GPU, but in the past I ran a Sapphire HD 7950 in the 932, which Newegg says is 11.42 inches long, so you should have no problems whatsoever. Enjoy the case!
> (Wait, I'm assuming you have the 932 because that's what is in your sig rig...)


Haha ya I just got the 932 advanced? I believe. Really nice case but I am just waiting on my classy... It should be here next week I hope. Awesome thanks for the feedback... I was a little nervous but I did some research and it looks like it should fit fine. I did have to remove the plastic exhaust but that was easily done.

Thanks guys!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## m3incorp

Just a quick question. Which fan controllers are being used with the 932 Advanced Case? I was looking at the NXT Sentry-2 but notice that there are reviews claiming that they will turn off the LEDs on the Cooler Master fans but won't control the fan speeds. I'm also considering buying filters for the front and side intake fans.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3incorp*
> 
> Just a quick question. Which fan controllers are being used with the 932 Advanced Case? I was looking at the NXT Sentry-2 but notice that there are reviews claiming that they will turn off the LEDs on the Cooler Master fans but won't control the fan speeds. I'm also considering buying filters for the front and side intake fans.


I haven't done a deep research on either but I'm between the NZXT Sentry 2 and the new GELID SpeedTouch 6 so far.

I would love to hear some thoughts on the Sentry 2 if anyone owns it here or if there's a better than that in similar price range...


----------



## m3incorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I haven't done a deep research on either but I'm between the NZXT Sentry 2 and the new GELID SpeedTouch 6 so far.
> 
> I would love to hear some thoughts on the Sentry 2 if anyone owns it here or if there's a better than that in similar price range...


I was also reading an article in CPU magazine about the AreoCool Touch E and Touch R controllers. I will do a comparison between the three we have noted here. I just don't want a rats nest of wires.


----------



## Koniakki

Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


Merry christmas to you too and everyone else as well!


----------



## AsusJunkie

Hopefully i can join this club as here is some pics of my Haf 932


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully i can join this club as here is some pics of my Haf 932


Thats an insane looking rig. I like to how the blue ram fans break up the red.


----------



## AsusJunkie

Thanks this my first water cooled build and im happy with it


----------



## Lucky 23

Very nice AsusJunkie


----------



## shilka

Anyone that have seen the HAF XC?


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone that have seen the HAF XC?






I honestly hate the window and think it looks like a very cheap case compared to the rest of the Haf series.

I think it seems to be in direct competition with the Air 540 which is a good thing but it just comes across looking cheap and more awkward. Lets see what they do in the future to tweak it


----------



## shilka

i was looking forward to the stacker untill they showed it

After that i gave up on trying to find a new case

Only case that have caught my eyes from CES is the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe


----------



## selk22

Yeah I am in the same boat on the stacker haha! It sounded so cool though!

Right now I am only looking into small cases for ITX. I think that is definitely my next project.. Nothing interesting is catching my eye in the desktop tower market right now so my Haf 932 with a window is doing great for now


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I am in the same boat on the stacker haha! It sounded so cool though!
> 
> Right now I am only looking into small cases for ITX. I think that is definitely my next project.. Nothing interesting is catching my eye in the desktop tower market right now so my Haf 932 with a window is doing great for now


This is the case i have my eyes on




Full tower case with a window a PSU cover and room for 3x 140mm in the top and 2x 140mm in the front which is pretty much what i want

Also have room for 2x 140mm in the side 1x140mm in the bottom and 1x140mm in the back

Fed up with 200mm fans on the HAF X

Also like those built in LED light bars that can change colors

Price is going to be around 130$ US


----------



## selk22

I was just watching this after reading your last post and WOW I am impressed! I may have actually spotted a case I am interested in!


----------



## shilka

Only thing i think i will miss from the HAF X that the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe does not seem to have is those small weels you can mount your the HAF X

On the other hand its not like i move my case around

What is really annoying on my HAF X is the side panel with the window on is bent a little so its making this super annoying buzzing sound


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone that have seen the HAF XC?


The only cool thing I like from that video is those fans, super quiet or unique airflow.


----------



## shilka

I have been drowning in videos after all the hardware channels i subscribe to have gone to CES

All the PSU related ones ended up in the PSU news thread


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been drowning in videos after all the hardware channels i subscribe to have gone to CES
> 
> All the PSU related ones ended up in the PSU news thread


I'm just looking forward to CM's PSU.









(Oh yes, you better note that while SF's HX is written like that the box STILL says Golden Green ... HX. It's cheaper than a Seasonic G/ CM VxxxS and you can expect the good old GG perf only better)


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This is the case i have my eyes on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I watched that when he uploaded it, the white one looks pretty sweet.


----------



## duynhanle

I finally felt like modding my HAF X a little to add another 360mm rad.







Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duynhanle*
> 
> 
> 
> I finally felt like modding my HAF X a little to add another 360mm rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it.


Where is the rad? Kind of dark to see. Myself, I just modded my Haf X to put a 200mm rad in the front. Also got plans to mod a 915F Stacker to use as a pedestal for my Haf X. Which means I need to cut some holes into the bottom of my Haf X. If all goes good. I should be able to either get up to 2-3x 360 radiators & the 200mm one, or 1x 360, 1x 480, and the 200mm one.

Here a pic of my 200mm sitting in to judge how good of cut I did with my dremel. First time cutting with a dremel too.


----------



## jaysback

Had my HAF-X since it was released.
Just stripped it all down for a spruce up and rebuild with some new bits.
Biggest issue being trying to squeeze my new XSPC photon 270 res inside the case with a couple of Rads.
Need to chop the fan out of the side so I can see inside better and more room for another rad as the GPU is going into the loop.
I had the same idea as Ithanul and have started looking into getting a 915 to mount it on.

Does anyone have any pics of these 2 case on each other at all?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysback*
> 
> Had my HAF-X since it was released.
> Just stripped it all down for a spruce up and rebuild with some new bits.
> Biggest issue being trying to squeeze my new XSPC photon 270 res inside the case with a couple of Rads.
> Need to chop the fan out of the side so I can see inside better and more room for another rad as the GPU is going into the loop.
> I had the same idea as Ithanul and have started looking into getting a 915 to mount it on.
> 
> Does anyone have any pics of these 2 case on each other at all?


I saw a pic over at the Stacker Club where someone had a older Haf on a Stacker. Was not a Haf X, but similar length wise. Only thing is the 915s are longer than the older Hafs. Reason I thinking of buying a 915F, but taking a jigsaw to its back end to shorten it up to match my Haf X's length. Just means I have to do a little bending, and re rivet the back end piece on.








Dang Amazon, why the heck they out of stock on the 915F.

I was also a early buyer of the Haf X, I just dig the style and size of it. It going on to be over three years old now.


----------



## jaysback

My HAF-X has been the best case I have owned, just having some issues fitting it all in now.
If it had been just 50mm longer I would of been able to mount my Photon res vertical on the back of the HD caddy.
As it stands at the moment I am just out with the masking tape marking it up ready for a larger window.
Thinking that I will mount the res across the bottom of the case, above the PSU and cover in full view of the window.
Anyways, here are a couple of pics of it before it got torn down.
http://s55.photobucket.com/user/jaysback/media/My computers/IMG_0185_zpse5b9d31b.jpg.html
http://s55.photobucket.com/user/jaysback/media/My computers/IMG_0179_zps8ee6637d.jpg.html
Motherboard, CPU & GPU are all up for replacement.


----------



## duynhanle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Where is the rad? Kind of dark to see. Myself, I just modded my Haf X to put a 200mm rad in the front. Also got plans to mod a 915F Stacker to use as a pedestal for my Haf X. Which means I need to cut some holes into the bottom of my Haf X. If all goes good. I should be able to either get up to 2-3x 360 radiators & the 200mm one, or 1x 360, 1x 480, and the 200mm one.
> 
> Here a pic of my 200mm sitting in to judge how good of cut I did with my dremel. First time cutting with a dremel too.


'
I put a swiftech RAD a 360 kind right there, I just drilled out all the rivets for the 5.25'' drive bays and the hard drive cage and I mounted my res and rad in push pull haha


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysback*
> 
> http://s55.photobucket.com/user/jaysback/media/My computers/IMG_0185_zpse5b9d31b.jpg.html
> http://s55.photobucket.com/user/jaysback/media/My computers/IMG_0179_zps8ee6637d.jpg.html.


What is that PSU you have i cant see it as the picture is so tiny


----------



## jaysback

XFX750 Black edition. It's a little old, but has perform real well.
It's a keeper for now.
Whats the low down on my PSU then, is it any good?
P.S. it's the older 2010 model that's not fully modular and has the green fan fitted.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysback*
> 
> XFX750 Black edition. It's a little old, but has perform real well.
> It's a keeper for now.
> Whats the low down on my PSU then, is it any good?


No nothing wrong with it all

Its just that the picture was so small that it made it look like one of the old Cooler Master units


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duynhanle*
> 
> '
> I put a swiftech RAD a 360 kind right there, I just drilled out all the rivets for the 5.25'' drive bays and the hard drive cage and I mounted my res and rad in push pull haha


Only reason why I went with the 200mm instead of throwing another 360 radiator in that front spot is I have some ideas for the front. Going with the Monsoon res/pump combo in the front, and if I can pull it off a smoked acrylic panel with a 120 fan attached to it above the Monsoon res. May even do a stylized black aluminum grill to go on the fan and acrylic. My artist side of me is going nuts with this build.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I saw a pic over at the Stacker Club where someone had a older Haf on a Stacker. Was not a Haf X, but similar length wise. Only thing is the 915s are longer than the older Hafs. Reason I thinking of buying a 915F, but taking a jigsaw to its back end to shorten it up to match my Haf X's length. Just means I have to do a little bending, and re rivet the back end piece on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Amazon, why the heck they out of stock on the 915F.
> 
> I was also a early buyer of the Haf X, I just dig the style and size of it. It going on to be over three years old now.


It's been said that's because they're selling too well


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's been said that's because they're selling too well


Lucky I don't need it right now for modding. Still working on the Haf X, and all the other parts. Maybe I can get around tomorrow to cutting the side panel to have this huge acrylic panel installed on it.


----------



## jaysback

My HAF-X will be up on eBay shortly.
All packed up back in it's box ready for someone else to love.
935 Stacker looks like my equipment's next home for some years to come.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysback*
> 
> My HAF-X will be up on eBay shortly.
> All packed up back in it's box ready for someone else to love.
> 935 Stacker looks like my equipment's next home for some years to come.


Hopefully it finds a good home. I holding onto my Haf X probably another few years. If I ever have to get rid of my Haf X, it is going to be for a Case Lab case. Plus, it be one modded Haf X by then.


----------



## shilka

I already have my next case picked and thats going to be the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe

That being said i will keep the HAF X and maybe build a second rig with leftover parts from this one

Too much trouble to sell it and probably not worth much

Cant give it away as all my friends already have cases as good or better


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I already have my next case picked and thats going to be the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
> 
> That being said i will keep the HAF X and maybe build a second rig with leftover parts from this one
> 
> Too much trouble to sell it and probably not worth much
> 
> Cant give it away as all my friends already have cases as good or better


That Phanteks Enthoo Luxe sure is sexy looking. Actually, there several nice cases coming out. I would love to actually upgrade to either a full on Stacker or one of these new cases, but considering I would have to shell out money for a new case I rather wait off till when I need to go bigger. Since I just blew 500 bucks on two Splash cases last month. Plus, modding my Haf X have been fun so far. I think I got the modding bug. Also, I really want to see if I can't pull off this idea with a 915F and Haf X blended together. Just currently waiting on Amazon to get the 915F back in stock.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That Phanteks Enthoo Luxe sure is sexy looking. Actually, there several nice cases coming out. I would love to actually upgrade to either a full on Stacker or one of these new cases, but considering I would have to shell out money for a new case I rather wait off till when I need to go bigger. Since I just blew 500 bucks on two Splash cases last month. Plus, modding my Haf X have been fun so far. I think I got the modding bug. Also, I really want to see if I can't pull off this idea with a 915F and Haf X blended together. Just currently waiting on Amazon to get the 915F back in stock.


I was looking forward to the Stacker but man what a letdown

Think its one of the most silly cases i have seen in a while


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was looking forward to the Stacker but man what a letdown
> 
> Think its one of the most silly cases i have seen in a while


Well, I saw the 915s, and first thought through my head, must turn into pedestal for my rig.


----------



## THC Butterz

wow, the luxe looks good, but a bit small if comming from a x or 932, I had never seen phantech before right now, but I just aded the phantech primo to my wish list on newegg, damn does it have features at its price point, and the size to back it!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> wow, the luxe looks good, but a bit small if comming from a x or 932, I had never seen phantech before right now, but I just aded the phantech primo to my wish list on newegg, damn does it have features at its price point, and the size to back it!


Small?

Its still a full tower case


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Small?
> 
> Its still a full tower case


A full tower case can be small. 932 is a small full tower.


----------



## THC Butterz

the luxe is concidered a mid tower


----------



## boxx2carey

my watercooled HAF 932 advanced, chopped some of the hard drive bay to fit a 240mm rad. 360mm rad up top with pump and reservoir in the middle 5 1/4 bays.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxx2carey*





First man I just want to say its looking great! I love me some white tubing









And also how did you chop the bottom of the hdd bay? Is it still stable without vibration holding HDDs?


----------



## boxx2carey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> First man I just want to say its looking great! I love me some white tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also how did you chop the bottom of the hdd bay? Is it still stable without vibration holding HDDs?


thanks man! yea white tubing gives some great contrast.

well first i drilled out the rivets holding the tray in, then just took a dremel to er, heres a pic of what it looks like out of the case

theres also a support bolt in the front that gives it support

and once its riveted back in place its quite sturdy


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxx2carey*
> 
> thanks man! yea white tubing gives some great contrast.
> 
> well first i drilled out the rivets holding the tray in, then just took a dremel to er, heres a pic of what it looks like out of the case
> 
> theres also a support bolt in the front that gives it support
> 
> and once its riveted back in place its quite sturdy





Ahhh I see! Cool man.. This may inspire me to bust out the dremel again...

If I can fit another rad in this case I have 0 reason to upgrade for a while.

+Rep


----------



## Mandrake7062

I agree selk22, I was disappointed in the stacker.
I guess eventually I will cut the whole cage out of my 932 small heavy ass tower. and add another large rad and switch to crystal link, or another acrylic.


----------



## daniel_r35

I think I did it. Two 360mm rads, with two loops in a HAF X without modding!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel_r35*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did it. Two 360mm rads, with two loops in a HAF X without modding!


Dang, that sure looks snug in there. Though, is that one radiator blocking your third fan on the top radiator? Or, is there actually enough room in between for that fan to get air?

Well did a temp install of some parts in my case to see how things look with radiator up top.



Debating should I keep the HL Stealth up there or get a XT45? I worried about if there would still be room between my motherboard's heat spreaders up there with a thicker rad with fans. Otherwise I just came up with a idea to flip the radiator around, and have my rigid tubes run down so that space is not empty up in the corner.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys. I am pretty sure its been asked before and maybe even by me. But Theres a lot of posts in this thread. Is the HAF 922 painted or powder coated? I have a upcoming case repaint in mind here's a teaser.



http://www.krylon.com/products/stained-glass-color/


----------



## SinatraFan

my guess would be paint. working on my X build, the paint came off too easy in my opinion to be powder coat


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I did a small mod on our beloved HAF-X. Not actually on the case but on one of its accessories.









Someone might find it useful. I surely did and I actually think it looks great. Sorry for the pic. It was taken with a 2011 potato.


----------



## SinatraFan

That looks really good. great idea


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> That looks really good. great idea


Thank you. I had this in mind for quite a while but I found the chance to do it since I had to change the cables/etc for the new psu anw.









I also uploaded a bit better pic on my previous post.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thank you. I had this in mind for quite a while but I found the chance to do it since I had to change the cables/etc for the new psu anw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also uploaded a bit better pic on my previous post.


120mm Hole saw? Looks so neat


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 120mm Hole saw? Looks so neat


Some friends mistaken it for a second psu!


----------



## xboxshqip

so here it is my big boy soon it will be filled with some good stuff
im planing to jump on i7 4770k by march


----------



## Ithanul

If anybody been wondering what a Haf X on a 915 Stacker looks like. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Looks good, keep us posted, please.


----------



## daniel_r35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, that sure looks snug in there. Though, is that one radiator blocking your third fan on the top radiator? Or, is there actually enough room in between for that fan to get air?


It's not blocking the third fan though yes, it's pretty close to it. The third fan gets air from the drive bay area.







The air from the drive bay comes from outside (through the mesh) or is recycled from the air coming from the top of the vertical rad.


----------



## tjohn

Has anyone mounted an xspc ex280 radiator inside the top of a hafx? I'm not finding any pre existing holes that match??


----------



## tjohn

Looking at my pics below, has anyone tried installing a radiator in that fashion? The mount hole at the top of my hafx (black circles) are not doing it for my rad!!


----------



## SinatraFan

the X case was designed for 240/360 rads. The 280 could be installed but would require modifications


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> the X case was designed for 240/360 rads. The 280 could be installed but would require modifications


Thank you!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Thank you!


You can stick a Phobya 200 rad in the front if you whop the HDD cage out. It's tight but it works.
I considered a 280 but with Push fans it would leave no clearance whatsoever at the top of the mobo.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> You can stick a Phobya 200 rad in the front if you whop the HDD cage out. It's tight but it works.
> I considered a 280 but with Push fans it would leave no clearance whatsoever at the top of the mobo.


THAT is an awesome machine







Thanks for the tip. You have much more going on than I will have. Just cpu for me so I'm just going with push up and was planning on the top stock for fans for just a little more help. How would you try and get a 280 up top?? I was briefly looking at where I could drill some new holes either in the case or rad and didn't really see anything.


----------



## XRogerX

Will this Case hold a 280 OR 360 Rad on the top I mostly see the 240 Rads installed in this

Thanks Roger


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Well this Case hold a 280 OR 360 Rad on the top I mostly see the 240 Rads installed in this
> 
> Thanks Roger


Thanks I'm learning this now.


----------



## XRogerX

that was a typo I was asking if it will hold those Rads as you look bk I fixed the typo


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> THAT is an awesome machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. You have much more going on than I will have. Just cpu for me so I'm just going with push up and was planning on the top stock for fans for just a little more help. How would you try and get a 280 up top?? I was briefly looking at where I could drill some new holes either in the case or rad and didn't really see anything.


Thanks!
"Just cpu for me so I'm just going with push up and was planning on the top stock for fans for just a little more help."
I started this build in November 2012 and initially the CPU only was cooled by a Corsair H100 which kept the CPU at about 35 degrees. Then I went for a watercooled CPU using the 360 rad you see here, reasoning that the extra surface area would produce lower temperatures. It did, but not as low as I hoped, just 31 degrees and a max of about 45. I then added the Phobya 200 to the CPU which meant the max more or less never above 35 - getting better! Finally I added the GTX 690 to the loop and it was here the Phobya 200 really shone; max temp of the 690 air cooled was 80 degrees and the backplate was too hot to touch but watercooled it is 44 degrees and the backplate isn't even warm. My point is that I did it in stages and tried to think ahead, so I am about to add a second GTX 690 to the loop and it won't mean any alterations beyond changing the fittings on the GPU.
"How would you try and get a 280 up top"
I wouldn't ! I measured it carefully several times and it would be nearly touching the Northbridge heatsink plus it would make the ATX cables impossible to get through the very tight slit behind the mobo. If you get a 30mm thick 360 rad like mine it fits a treat and only means you lose the top 5.25 drive bay. I think the 280 rad would also project too far back and it would be hard to get the fittings and tubes past the exhaust fan. If you really have to have a 280 I would take the HDD cage and drive bay cage out and put it in the front.
280 x 140 = 39,200 square mm. 360 x 120 = 43,200 square mm


----------



## shilka

Think its about time i take my HAF X apart to clean it

Its a pain in the butt and i really dont want to bother

Cant the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe be released soon?


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Thanks!
> "Just cpu for me so I'm just going with push up and was planning on the top stock for fans for just a little more help."
> I started this build in November 2012 and initially the CPU only was cooled by a Corsair H100 which kept the CPU at about 35 degrees. Then I went for a watercooled CPU using the 360 rad you see here, reasoning that the extra surface area would produce lower temperatures. It did, but not as low as I hoped, just 31 degrees and a max of about 45. I then added the Phobya 200 to the CPU which meant the max more or less never above 35 - getting better! Finally I added the GTX 690 to the loop and it was here the Phobya 200 really shone; max temp of the 690 air cooled was 80 degrees and the backplate was too hot to touch but watercooled it is 44 degrees and the backplate isn't even warm. My point is that I did it in stages and tried to think ahead, so I am about to add a second GTX 690 to the loop and it won't mean any alterations beyond changing the fittings on the GPU.
> "How would you try and get a 280 up top"
> I wouldn't ! I measured it carefully several times and it would be nearly touching the Northbridge heatsink plus it would make the ATX cables impossible to get through the very tight slit behind the mobo. If you get a 30mm thick 360 rad like mine it fits a treat and only means you lose the top 5.25 drive bay. I think the 280 rad would also project too far back and it would be hard to get the fittings and tubes past the exhaust fan. If you really have to have a 280 I would take the HDD cage and drive bay cage out and put it in the front.
> 280 x 140 = 39,200 square mm. 360 x 120 = 43,200 square mm


Thank you! I really screwed up on this project! Maybe I'll just get a 240 since people are saying that a 240 will match the haf x mount holes. Looking at something like http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14327/ex-rad-315/XSPC_EX240_Dual_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=g59c673s2154 Then keeping the 280 for some future mess up.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Thank you! I really screwed up on this project! Maybe I'll just get a 240 since people are saying that a 240 will match the haf x mount holes. Looking at something like http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14327/ex-rad-315/XSPC_EX240_Dual_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=g59c673s2154 Then keeping the 280 for some future mess up.


Yes, or this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14328/ex-rad-316/XSPC_EX360_Triple_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html for just $13 more which will also match the HAF-X holes and give better performance.
BTW one thing I tried to do was save money when I bought the fittings when I started my build but it was a false economy. Bitspower fittings are expensive but look great and are well made. Eventually I will change all the other fittings for Bitspower Shiny Silver.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Yes, or this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14328/ex-rad-316/XSPC_EX360_Triple_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html for just $13 more which will also match the HAF-X holes and give better performance.
> BTW one thing I tried to do was save money when I bought the fittings when I started my build but it was a false economy. Bitspower fittings are expensive but look great and are well made. Eventually I will change all the other fittings for Bitspower Shiny Silver.


Okay so the ex240 will fit the haf-x holes? And the ex360.. will that fit right into the top drive bay or do I have to mod something?

Thank you !!!!


----------



## tjohn

Think I answered my own question just by looking at you build pic. The ex360 will fit right into the top drive bay.


----------



## PinzaC55

Yes, the HAF-X has holes for both the 240 and 360. This is a photo shortly after I installed the 360 - you can see that with the DVD drive in the second bay there isn't a huge amount of clearance but it's enough. In the end I ditched the internal DVD drive since I rarely used it, and got an external drive instead with the result that I lost a lot of wires.
I got a lot of tips from the OCN watercooling thread, some of I used but some I didn't - like I had 2 x Phobya Nano G12 fans from my old build and they are not really powerful but I got another one, put it on the rad and linked them to a Phobya 3 way splitter cable, job done!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Well ill post pic of mine, everything in sig


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Yes, the HAF-X has holes for both the 240 and 360. This is a photo shortly after I installed the 360 - you can see that with the DVD drive in the second bay there isn't a huge amount of clearance but it's enough. In the end I ditched the internal DVD drive since I rarely used it, and got an external drive instead with the result that I lost a lot of wires.
> I got a lot of tips from the OCN watercooling thread, some of I used but some I didn't - like I had 2 x Phobya Nano G12 fans from my old build and they are not really powerful but I got another one, put it on the rad and linked them to a Phobya 3 way splitter cable, job done!


Okay great. I just ordered the 240. That's all the cash I had in my paypal account. So hopefully next week some time it'll be all together. This weekend I'll continue prepping the case and parts. This is my first try at water but I still might just install everything inside the case take is slow and hope for no leaks.

Hope you don't mind if I PM you once I get in a jam


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Well ill post pic of mine, everything in sig


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Well ill post pic of mine, everything in sig


Very nice!


----------



## Ithanul

Only thing about that 200 radiator in the front. V1 version will fit fine, but a V2 on the other hand. You got to do this.


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Will this Case hold a 280 OR 360 Rad on the top I mostly see the 240 Rads installed in this
> 
> Thanks Roger


Yes it will, I'm running a swiftech h320 in the top of my haf x. The H320 is a 360mm rad. Before I had that, I had a H100 in there, which is a 240mm rad.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Okay great. I just ordered the 240. That's all the cash I had in my paypal account. So hopefully next week some time it'll be all together. This weekend I'll continue prepping the case and parts. This is my first try at water but I still might just install everything inside the case take is slow and hope for no leaks.
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I PM you once I get in a jam


I will try but you need to spend time on the OCN Watercooling thread - input from several different people is best. This is a good video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5lQ7i-HMPE and I found the videos by DazMode very useful too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmbmW-I8Bno


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Only thing about that 200 radiator in the front. V1 version will fit fine, but a V2 on the other hand. You got to do this.


I actually bought the version 1 after seeing Pinza's build to try and emulate it. I could squeeze it right under bt it scrapped the bottom of the bays pretty badly and could not get it pulled all the way forward. In the end I just cut a slot like you did and it sits there perfectly now without budging and is not secured by anything. I had trouble trying to connect the 230mm case fans to the adapters of the phobya which I drilled holes into to get it to fit. and it was really bulky trying to slide the whole thing in. I just connected the 230mm to the case like normal and slide the radiator up close as possible which seemed pretty good, no drop in performance in cooling at all.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I will try but you need to spend time on the OCN Watercooling thread - input from several different people is best. This is a good video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5lQ7i-HMPE and I found the videos by DazMode very useful too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmbmW-I8Bno


Thanks i will definitely post in that thread. And thanks for the links


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> I actually bought the version 1 after seeing Pinza's build to try and emulate it. I could squeeze it right under bt it scrapped the bottom of the bays pretty badly and could not get it pulled all the way forward. In the end I just cut a slot like you did and it sits there perfectly now without budging and is not secured by anything. I had trouble trying to connect the 230mm case fans to the adapters of the phobya which I drilled holes into to get it to fit. and it was really bulky trying to slide the whole thing in. I just connected the 230mm to the case like normal and slide the radiator up close as possible which seemed pretty good, no drop in performance in cooling at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I did some mods to the Phobya 200 V1 by coating a grub screw in Araldite , screwing it in the bottom bleed hole and filing it flat after it dried. Then I repeated this process with the two top 1/4 ports using the plastic caps. It worked a treat and I found that by sliding the parts of the rad in and assembling them in situ I didn't have to cut the case.


----------



## DaveLT

I have a suggestion to the people installing 200mm rads in the X, why not install the PSU up front ( Yeah I know you do have to lay a extension but surely that is simpler ) and install a 360 radiator at the bottom?


----------



## kevindd992002

Can anyone here confirm if the Swiftech H220 rad+fan combination fits the HAF 922?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have a suggestion to the people installing 200mm rads in the X, why not install the PSU up front ( Yeah I know you do have to lay a extension but surely that is simpler ) and install a 360 radiator at the bottom?


Well for me, I am going to be using a 915F as a pedestal for my Haf X, just got to cut a few holes in the bottom to route the tubes. So, I going to later on have at least two 360 radiators in the pedestal with the 200mm one in the front, and another 360 in the top.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have a suggestion to the people installing 200mm rads in the X, why not install the PSU up front ( Yeah I know you do have to lay a extension but surely that is simpler ) and install a 360 radiator at the bottom?


That would be like moving your toilet and bath from the bathroom to the living room and running pipes between the two - it would work but when friends came round they would laugh at you.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> That would be like moving your toilet and bath from the bathroom to the living room and running pipes between the two - it would work but when friends came round they would laugh at you.


That's a analogy so bad to the point I don't think the martians want to come to earth anymore ...


----------



## PinzaC55

Just got myself an EVGA Supernova 1000 G2 and - all HAF X owners note - the best feature is that the *CPU cables are 750mm long*, so they go all the way there with no extensions, no tight bends and they have a bit of slack. Plus each connector is 4+4 so they go through that tight slit above the mobo.


----------



## taem

Haf 912 at Newegg for $59.99 + $10 rebate = $49.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL021814&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL021814-_-EMC-021814-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11119233-L010C


----------



## hofy

Is it wrong that I purchased a HAF 912 in August of 2011 and still have not built anything in it?

Dont worry I am building a NAS in it soon!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hofy*
> 
> Is it wrong that I purchased a HAF 912 in August of 2011 and still have not built anything in it?
> 
> Dont worry I am building a NAS in it soon!


That's treachery!


----------



## SinatraFan

To all my fellow HAF-X fans...

I'm in the middle of a Cube build and thought I would post a few pics of my current progress...












You can check out my build log in my sig... Hope to finish it up soon. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> To all my fellow HAF-X fans...
> 
> I'm in the middle of a Cube build and thought I would post a few pics of my current progress...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out my build log in my sig... Hope to finish it up soon. Let me know what you think?


Dang, just got to say again. That is going to come out sweet. O reminds me, what aluminum and thickness you used to make the top parts for the radiator mounts out of? I really want to make one, or dang, I be willing to pay you to make me one for my Haf X. Since I don't have a good setup yet for cutting metal.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, just got to say again. That is going to come out sweet. O reminds me, what aluminum and thickness you used to make the top parts for the radiator mounts out of? I really want to make one, or dang, I be willing to pay you to make me one for my Haf X. Since I don't have a good setup yet for cutting metal.


I used 0.100 for the bottom and back plate and 0.080 for the top and front plates. went to cut 2 size metals and selected 6061-T6.


----------



## trivium nate

i bought my haf 932 years back used from ebay i don't have the wires for the front i/o panel im about to order a new one how do i remove it?

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-i-o-panel-oem-package/

thanks

EDIT: i figured it out, Sorry the only wires i have for this thing right now are power,reset, pled +/- and HD led i want the usb wires


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> That would be like moving your toilet and bath from the bathroom to the living room and running pipes between the two - it would work but when friends came round they would laugh at you.


Yeah My friends always laugh at me. Although the toilet in the living room may not be a bad idea during racing season.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Yeah My friends always laugh at me. Although the toilet in the living room may not be a bad idea during racing season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That build is so "weird", that I really like it.. Great job!


----------



## DaveLT

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## mattshotcha

Can I join the club? I have a brief pic album on imgur I'll link just to avoid blasting the thread with pics.

http://imgur.com/a/J7AED/all


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Yeah My friends always laugh at me. Although the toilet in the living room may not be a bad idea during racing season.


I love this idea with the PSU. I toyed around with a similar idea when building mine. Ended up sacrificing the HDD cage instead and tucking the rad under there.


----------



## tjohn

Does anyone know what the wattage is for the stock top fans in a HAF-X. Looking at hooking them up to a fan controller.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Can I join the club? I have a brief pic album on imgur I'll link just to avoid blasting the thread with pics.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/J7AED/all


Nice build


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Nice build


Thanks man!


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Does anyone know what the wattage is for the stock top fans in a HAF-X. Looking at hooking them up to a fan controller.


3.36 According to the Cooler Master site.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> 3.36 According to the Cooler Master site.


wow, that's way lower than I thought. thanks. forgive my ignorance... if I ramp them up with a controller how much higher would they get if anything


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> wow, that's way lower than I thought. thanks. forgive my ignorance... if I ramp them up with a controller how much higher would they get if anything


If I'm not mistaken that's max wattage.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that's max wattage.


Just did check that too. Thanks again....rep


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So a question for HAF X owners. I'm looking at adding a second 290x to my case, and am looking at a ref card due to space issues (plus there is one for MSRP on Newegg right now). I want to water cool it with a Kraken G10 bracket with a 120mm closed loop cooler. The thing is I already have a Corsair H90 installed in the rear 140mm slot. Is there any way to add a 120mm radiator to the case?

I'm not going to add a 240 or bigger radiator because it would cause me to have too much space issues up top. I would preferably like to put it where the second 200mm fan is up top (the right side near the front of the case) but I can't see how that would work.

Anyone have any ideas? Also would a closed loop cooler like that be able to reach a bottom card in Xfire?


----------



## kevindd992002

For this case, would removing the HDD cage and the 140mm fan that is tied with the cage produce more airflow than the current setup?


----------



## tribolex

I7 3770K
Sabertooth Z77
EVGA 780Ti Classy.
HAF X Advance Case

Could I buy this stuff here?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So a question for HAF X owners. I'm looking at adding a second 290x to my case, and am looking at a ref card due to space issues (plus there is one for MSRP on Newegg right now). I want to water cool it with a Kraken G10 bracket with a 120mm closed loop cooler. The thing is I already have a Corsair H90 installed in the rear 140mm slot. Is there any way to add a 120mm radiator to the case?
> 
> I'm not going to add a 240 or bigger radiator because it would cause me to have too much space issues up top. I would preferably like to put it where the second 200mm fan is up top (the right side near the front of the case) but I can't see how that would work.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Also would a closed loop cooler like that be able to reach a bottom card in Xfire?


If you are looking for a place to put a 120mm rad, the front optical bay area would work, that is if you are not using any optical drives in there and not using a 360 rad on top that takes up part of the optical drive space. I have 2x 120mm fans ziptied together and mounted with velcro in that space and there seems to be enough space all around to actually fit 140mm fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this case, would removing the HDD cage and the 140mm fan that is tied with the cage produce more airflow than the current setup?


I would say yes as it would prevent any obstruction of "fresh" airflow from the front 200mm fan which is directly intaking.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> I would say yes as it would prevent any obstruction of "fresh" airflow from the front 200mm fan which is directly intaking.


Thanks. How do you exactly go about in removing those rivets with minimal aystem intrusion as I don't to remove all components from the case again?

Thanks.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. How do you exactly go about in removing those rivets with minimal aystem intrusion as I don't to remove all components from the case again?
> 
> Thanks.


Honestly I had to remove everything and drilled it out. The metal shavings would get on all your components if you don't take out your system and do it from scratch.


----------



## OverclockerFox

I was hoping someone in here would be able to help me out with a fan mounting problem I was having on my HAF-X. When I was installing my new Noctua exhaust fan, I decided to flip the top two fans to make them exhaust. The problem with mounting Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans in the top slots of a HAF-X is that their blades tend to clip the top of the frame. At first I tried to solve this by getting a few stir sticks, breaking them into thirds, and stacking the segments two high under the edges, and screwing the fans down that way. That worked for a long while, but when I had flipped them a few days ago, I screwed the back one in too tight and it caught and broke a fan blade. I'm wondering what else I can do to give them a bit of elevation above the frame. I guess maybe I could cut up my old Steelseries foam/cloth mousepad. But it makes a very nice coaster, and I'd rather not destroy it to make supplies. Does anyone have a better solution? I really like the Bitfenix Spectre Pros, and they seem like the best 200mm fans on the market, but this mounting problem concerns me, so I don't know if I'd need to switch to a worse model.


----------



## DaveLT

One of the best 200mm fans. All 200mm fans are crap. That's my advice. go to 120mm


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> One of the best 200mm fans. All 200mm fans are crap. That's my advice. go to 120mm


So more noise and less airflow is better? And you somehow think a 120mm fan would fit in a 200mm fan port?

A brief run down on 120mm vs. 200mm fans:

120mm:
Bitfenix Spectre Pro PWM 120mm: 26.1dB; 70.52 CFM ±10%
Corsair SP120-PWM Quiet Edition 120mm: Noise level 23 dB; 37.85 CFM
Noctua NF-P12 120mm: 19.8 dB; 54.33 CFM

200mm:
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm: 27.5 dB; 148.72 CFM ±10%
Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm: 19 dBA, 110 CFM
NZXT FS-200RB: 20.16 dBA, 89.5 CFM


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> So more noise and less airflow is better? And you somehow think a 120mm fan would fit in a 200mm fan port? Wow, could you try to sound any more like an imbecile? I doubt it's possible, but I'll mail you a dollar if you manage it.


I'll let you believe what you want.


----------



## OverclockerFox

So, I decided to cut up my mousepad for padding on the fan edges. After trimming a few pieces, and putting them next to the stir stick segments, it looks like they're the exact same height. I think I'll replace the stick segments the current top fan is mounted on with them when I reinstall the Cooler Master 200mm fan this case came with originally.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. How do you exactly go about in removing those rivets with minimal aystem intrusion as I don't to remove all components from the case again?
> 
> Thanks.


When I removed the HDD cage from my HAF X I drilled the bottom rivets out with a hand drill and oriented the case so that any filings tended to fall away from the components plus I put a lot of sellotape on the inside edges of the cage to catch dust. Every time I removed a rivet I hoovered inside the space. To remove the top rivets (which weren't accessible with the drill) I used a 1/2 inch wide hacksaw blade and cut the heads off then popped the remains through into the empty drive bay above.The HAF X HDD cage also had 2 centre stiffening rods which just screw in so I removed these then I was able to bend it slightly to make it easier to get out.
Took about 30 minutes total.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Honestly I had to remove everything and drilled it out. The metal shavings would get on all your components if you don't take out your system and do it from scratch.


Argh. There's go to be a way to do it without removing everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> When I removed the HDD cage from my HAF X I drilled the bottom rivets out with a hand drill and oriented the case so that any filings tended to fall away from the components plus I put a lot of sellotape on the inside edges of the cage to catch dust. Every time I removed a rivet I hoovered inside the space. To remove the top rivets (which weren't accessible with the drill) I used a 1/2 inch wide hacksaw blade and cut the heads off then popped the remains through into the empty drive bay above.The HAF X HDD cage also had 2 centre stiffening rods which just screw in so I removed these then I was able to bend it slightly to make it easier to get out.
> Took about 30 minutes total.


Oh ok. Can I do it without a drill so that there will be no metal fillings that will be scattered inside the case?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Argh. There's go to be a way to do it without removing everything.
> Oh ok. Can I do it without a drill so that there will be no metal fillings that will be scattered inside the case?


Not that I can think of. You can cut the heads off the bottom rivets with a hacksaw but the filing will fall outside the case either way. If you remove the front fan and prop your case so that the cage is at the bottom, gravity will take care of the filings, the sellotape and hoover will do the rest. The important thing is not to rush.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Not that I can think of. You can cut the heads off the bottom rivets with a hacksaw but the filing will fall outside the case either way. If you remove the front fan and prop your case so that the cage is at the bottom, gravity will take care of the filings, the sellotape and hoover will do the rest. The important thing is not to rush.


Well, if I cut the bottom rivets without opening up the side panel of the case like you said the fillings will fall outside the case, meaning nothing will scatter inside, right?


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, if I cut the bottom rivets without opening up the side panel of the case like you said the fillings will fall outside the case, meaning nothing will scatter inside, right?


No filings "should" go inside but since they are "8" shaped rivets the heads inside will still need to be pushed through.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> No filings "should" go inside but since they are "8" shaped rivets the heads inside will still need to be pushed through.


Right. What can be used to push those through? I'm assuming those are "whole" metals that will not produce any metal shrapnels of some sort?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Right. What can be used to push those through? I'm assuming those are "whole" metals that will not produce any metal shrapnels of some sort?


A drill, duh. The shavings will fall inside when the head that is being drilled through separates from the rivet


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A drill, duh. The shavings will fall inside when the head that is being drilled through separates from the rivet


Ok, duh. This article: http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Rivets shows Method 2 of 3 that doesn't use a drill.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'll let you believe what you want.


200mm fans are designed to push a larger surface area of air which is why the HAF-X design has slots for 4 200mm fans rather than 120s.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 200mm fans are designed to push a larger surface area of air which is why the HAF-X design has slots for 4 200mm fans rather than 120s.


And very low static pressure. Bigger =/= better.


----------



## conrad9900

quick update, psu cover/shelf getting manufactured today. plan is to cover it in carbon wrap and cut out a ROG logo in the centre with a red glow
going good so far...any comments or tips.?


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> So more noise and less airflow is better? And you somehow think a 120mm fan would fit in a 200mm fan port?
> 
> A brief run down on 120mm vs. 200mm fans:
> 
> 120mm:
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro PWM 120mm: 26.1dB; 70.52 CFM ±10%
> Corsair SP120-PWM Quiet Edition 120mm: Noise level 23 dB; 37.85 CFM
> Noctua NF-P12 120mm: 19.8 dB; 54.33 CFM
> 
> 200mm:
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm: 27.5 dB; 148.72 CFM ±10%
> Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm: 19 dBA, 110 CFM
> NZXT FS-200RB: 20.16 dBA, 89.5 CFM


Not worth it to use the spectres in the top of the haf x as exhaust. Believe me, I've tried, and broken fans. Just swap back to the MegaFlows. The Spectre works fine as a side intake fan though.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> Not worth it to use the spectres in the top of the haf x as exhaust. Believe me, I've tried, and broken fans. Just swap back to the MegaFlows. The Spectre works fine as a side intake fan though.


I've had 2 Spectre Pro's in the top of my HAF X for nearly a year now. They are a tad noisy on full power but otherwise sweet.


----------



## SDMODNoob

I have spectre pro's as well on top, had to use rubber spacers/washer and only slightly screwed them in uptop so the fan blades don't hit the case. I believe you have to have it in a certain orientation as well with the logo facing the rear of the case in order to fit it in. At least this was what I had from my experience setting them up as exhaust.


----------



## DreadManD

Hello all. I just wanted to make my contribution. I've been a lurker of this trend for over a year now and just recently joined the forum. I am currently upgrading my Haf-X to re-position my Alphachool 480 Rad and swap my Swiftech 360 with a Alphachool 360 to match the 480. Quite a lot has to be done including adding my new EVGA 780 Ti Classy to the loop and also install rigid tubing. Take a look at what I have done so far and follow my build in the coming days and weeks. I'm trying to complete everything over the next two weeks.

My Build Log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1473387/build-log-time-to-upgrade-my-haf-x-with-alphacool-ut60-480


----------



## deltief

a few pics of my haf x


----------



## Mandrake7062

The white on black came out real well!


----------



## deltief

thanks, its a work in progress, going to install a full loop (white) will post updates. Nice haf 932 btw.


----------



## xboxshqip

time for some pics the big boy is done


----------



## xboxshqip




----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltief*
> 
> a few pics of my haf x


I love it! The white looks excellent.


----------



## deltief

thanks, i painted the ram today


and the psu cover


----------



## mattshotcha

Looks great!


----------



## wrath04

Wow that Looks SHARP! Nice and clean...
Great job!


----------



## tjohn

Anyone have a dual rad cpu setup with a top mount rad and a 120 mounted at the back? I'm thinking of adding a 120 to my loop.


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Anyone have a dual rad cpu setup with a top mount rad and a 120 mounted at the back? I'm thinking of adding a 120 to my loop.


Assuming you are talking about a HAF X, if not then disregard.

A page or two earlier I posted a link to my build photos on Imgur. I have a 240 up top, a 140 mounted off the rear of the case and a 240 in the bottom. The water passes thru the 240, into the CPU, thru the 140, into the GPU's and then thru the second 240 before it gets back into the res. If you are worried about room, it's a good set up. The 140 at the back just requires a few rubber washers in between the rad and the case to make up the clearance of the protruding fan area. Then, the fan on the inside with a few longer than normal screws, thru the case, thru the rubber washers (2 per screw hole) into the rad. You can use the pre cut holes directly above for tubing.

EDIT: the same concept would probably work with the other cases, just match rad size to rear fan size.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Assuming you are talking about a HAF X, if not then disregard.
> 
> A page or two earlier I posted a link to my build photos on Imgur. I have a 240 up top, a 140 mounted off the rear of the case and a 240 in the bottom. The water passes thru the 240, into the CPU, thru the 140, into the GPU's and then thru the second 240 before it gets back into the res. If you are worried about room, it's a good set up. The 140 at the back just requires a few rubber washers in between the rad and the case to make up the clearance of the protruding fan area. Then, the fan on the inside with a few longer than normal screws, thru the case, thru the rubber washers (2 per screw hole) into the rad. You can use the pre cut holes directly above for tubing.
> 
> EDIT: the same concept would probably work with the other cases, just match rad size to rear fan size.


Yes HAF X. I have a 240 up top and want to add a 120 (inside back) I just water cool my cpu. Just wondering if it's possible to fit a 120 back there


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Yes HAF X. I have a 240 up top and want to add a 120 (inside back) I just water cool my cpu. Just wondering if it's possible to fit a 120 back there


Depending on thickness, yeah you should be ok. The pattern is there. My issue came from the thickness of the rad. If you had a 25mm ish rad then you'd probably be fine. The rads I use by EK are fat a**es. Hahaha.

EDIT: Just looked thru your build photos from the sig. Looks like you have the room no problem. Not really sure why you need another rad tho just for a CPU block. If I'm not mistaken the rule of thumb is at least 120 for each block. By that logic, you already are covered and then some.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Assuming you are talking about a HAF X, if not then disregard.
> 
> A page or two earlier I posted a link to my build photos on Imgur. I have a 240 up top, a 140 mounted off the rear of the case and a 240 in the bottom. The water passes thru the 240, into the CPU, thru the 140, into the GPU's and then thru the second 240 before it gets back into the res. If you are worried about room, it's a good set up. The 140 at the back just requires a few rubber washers in between the rad and the case to make up the clearance of the protruding fan area. Then, the fan on the inside with a few longer than normal screws, thru the case, thru the rubber washers (2 per screw hole) into the rad. You can use the pre cut holes directly above for tubing.
> 
> EDIT: the same concept would probably work with the other cases, just match rad size to rear fan size.


In a HAF X you have space up top for a 360 x 30mm rad and if you are willing to lose the HDD cage you have space in the front for a Phobya Xtreme 200 V1. Either of these is more than adequate for a CPU but the Phobya is the better of the two. When I just had the 360 cooling my CPU it didn't seem to offer much better performance than the Corsair H100 or the Antec Kuhler H20 920, both of which I previously used.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Depending on thickness, yeah you should be ok. The pattern is there. My issue came from the thickness of the rad. If you had a 25mm ish rad then you'd probably be fine. The rads I use by EK are fat a**es. Hahaha.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked thru your build photos from the sig. Looks like you have the room no problem. Not really sure why you need another rad tho just for a CPU block. If I'm not mistaken the rule of thumb is at least 120 for each block. By that logic, you already are covered and then some.


Thanks for the info. Yeah I know I'm fine but I think it would look better with some tubing and I don't have the cash for 1 gpu let alone 2 for sli setup. So if I expand the cpu to 2 rad it would look....... better


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> In a HAF X you have space up top for a 360 x 30mm rad and if you are willing to lose the HDD cage you have space in the front for a Phobya Xtreme 200 V1. Either of these is more than adequate for a CPU but the Phobya is the better of the two. When I just had the 360 cooling my CPU it didn't seem to offer much better performance than the Corsair H100 or the Antec Kuhler H20 920, both of which I previously used.


Like I said above, I'm not going full gpu loop yet so I just want more bling for less $$$. But thanks for the info I'll keep all that in mind once I expand


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Like I said above, I'm not going full gpu loop yet so I just want more bling for less $$$. But thanks for the info I'll keep all that in mind once I expand


I know. I only did the CPU first with the 360, then added the Phobya 200 then the GPU. The Phobya is - IMHO - the better of the the 2 rads though.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I know. I only did the CPU first with the 360, then added the Phobya 200 then the GPU. The Phobya is - IMHO - the better of the the 2 rads though.


I see, looks like the 200 would only fit where you have it making any runs to the block look long. If I can get a rad mounted on the back fan hole I think it might look better.


----------



## PinzaC55

I just added this Imon Soundgraph to the front of my HAF X. It used to be marketed as the Antec Veris Elite and although it is now under the OEM name bizarrely it is still marked "VERIS Elite"! The photo doesn't do the graphic equaliser justice as it has a mirror finish to the screen.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I just added this Imon Soundgraph to the front of my HAF X. It used to be marketed as the Antec Veris Elite and although it is now under the OEM name bizarrely it is still marked "VERIS Elite"! The photo doesn't do the graphic equaliser justice as it has a mirror finish to the screen.


Neat! What is above it?


----------



## PinzaC55

It's a Startech dual 2.5" drive trayless adapter http://uk.startech.com/HDD/Mobile-Racks/35in-Trayless-Dual-25in-SATA-Removable-Hard-Drive-Drawer~HSB220SAT25B mounted in a Bitfenix 3.5" adapter. https://www.dextmall.com/products/bitfenix-525-drive-bay-adapter.html
It's a tidier solution than the HAF X built in Hot Swap Bay since it doesn't need the backplate and is smaller since it only caters for 2.5 inch drives.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> It's a Startech dual 2.5" drive trayless adapter http://uk.startech.com/HDD/Mobile-Racks/35in-Trayless-Dual-25in-SATA-Removable-Hard-Drive-Drawer~HSB220SAT25B mounted in a Bitfenix 3.5" adapter. https://www.dextmall.com/products/bitfenix-525-drive-bay-adapter.html
> It's a tidier solution than the HAF X built in Hot Swap Bay since it doesn't need the backplate and is smaller since it only caters for 2.5 inch drives.


Never knew that existed. yeah I discarded mine since I'll never use it (right now)

Still contemplating which smaller rad to get. something for the back by the motherboard or something under the 5.25 rack. I think the back fan solution might stick out to far over the motherboard but maybe not. Have to take the time an get the measurements. LOL


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I've had 2 Spectre Pro's in the top of my HAF X for nearly a year now. They are a tad noisy on full power but otherwise sweet.


Oops. Normal spectre, sorry. pros should work but I heard they have some spacing issues. The normal spectres are so weak that the 120mm fans on my radiator burned them out within a week when I was using my H100.

Some pics of my HAF







Love this thing.





Might put a 2nd 780 in it over the summer! Would fill the empty PCI slots nicely.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> Oops. Normal spectre, sorry. pros should work but I heard they have some spacing issues. The normal spectres are so weak that the 120mm fans on my radiator burned them out within a week when I was using my H100.
> 
> Some pics of my HAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might put a 2nd 780 in it over the summer! Would fill the empty PCI slots nicely.


Sweet machine


----------



## tjohn

Can anyone show me a pic of HAF-X with a 140 rad mounted at the back exhaust fan??


----------



## eXecuution

Thanks man







Was lucky enough to have OCN to thank for most of it. Love this site, even if I haven't been as active as usual.

When I have access to a camera that isn't a phone camera I'm for sure gonna take some actually decent pictures of the rig


----------



## Mandrake7062

That's look real nice Pinza!!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Normal spectre, sorry. pros should work but I heard they have some spacing issues. The normal spectres are so weak that the 120mm fans on my radiator burned them out within a week when I was using my H100.
> 
> Some pics of my HAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might put a 2nd 780 in it over the summer! Would fill the empty PCI slots nicely.


Nice build


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> Oops. Normal spectre, sorry. pros should work but I heard they have some spacing issues. The normal spectres are so weak that the 120mm fans on my radiator burned them out within a week when I was using my H100.
> 
> Some pics of my HAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this thing.
> 
> Might put a 2nd 780 in it over the summer! Would fill the empty PCI slots nicely.


Some people - possibly one person? - here have reported issues using Spectre Pro 200's in the to of the HAF X and I have to admit they are a hell of a tight fit but personally mine have caused no problems of any kind in a year of use.

tjohn said "Can anyone show me a pic of HAF-X with a 140 rad mounted at the back exhaust fan??"

I don't have such a photo but when I had a HAF 932 I used an Antec Kuhler H20 920 and I tried (briefly) installing the 120 rad at the rear. The rad itself is 2 inches thick and each fan is 1 inch thick so you have a total of 4 inches protruding back into the case; it totally covers the I/O ports and part of the RAM.
I eventually put the rad up top where it was more or less invisible with the side panel on. I only wish the HAF X had the same amount of headroom as the 932 did.
Here's my old rig - don't laugh, I know it is hideous.


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> tjohn said "Can anyone show me a pic of HAF-X with a 140 rad mounted at the back exhaust fan??"
> 
> I don't have such a photo but when I had a HAF 932 I used an Antec Kuhler H20 920 and I tried (briefly) installing the 120 rad at the rear. The rad itself is 2 inches thick and each fan is 1 inch thick so you have a total of 4 inches protruding back into the case; it totally covers the I/O ports and part of the RAM.
> I eventually put the rad up top where it was more or less invisible with the side panel on. I only wish the HAF X had the same amount of headroom as the 932 did.
> Here's my old rig - don't laugh, I know it is hideous.


How bout mounting the rad inside the case and then mounting the fan outside pulling air through?


----------



## PinzaC55

You just save an inch and the outside fan is trying to pull air through the honeycomb mesh which is a considerable obstruction. And your I/O ports are still unreachable.


----------



## tjohn

Check out this set up!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Check out this set up!


._. the tubing went in every direction possible


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ._. the tubing went in every direction possible


Yeah and why would you stick such a thick rad on the back like that. I thin one might work for what I'm thinking though.....


----------



## D.S.C

Hello guys,

I actually own a HAF-X case and I would like to ask the best options ( less noise, better) of fans to use in the case.

I own a H100 and if there's and noiseless option to change its fans I would like to hear to.

Thanks


----------



## Noworriesvw

Hello All,

Though I would post about my water cooled Haf-X build pics..

I already had been using this for 2 years as an air-cooled case and loved how quiet and cool it was as standard, but a friend offered in exchange for upgrading his and passing on my old bits 2x 6950's to a family member of his for 2x 680gtx's with water-blocks attached, an thermal-take cpu block and pump/res bay assembly..

As the cards came supplied with the blocks and we didn't have the fans I had no other choice but to go with water..

After many hours reading this thread and reading many other threads I finally choose my water cooling setup and would like thank all those that have posted pictures showing there setup's which enabled me to work out what to do and hopefully these will also help others out aswell...

Anyway before pic with a 560TI before swapping to 6950's:



And Building:


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D.S.C*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I actually own a HAF-X case and I would like to ask the best options ( less noise, better) of fans to use in the case.
> 
> I own a H100 and if there's and noiseless option to change its fans I would like to hear to.
> 
> Thanks


You aren't really going to get that much quieter than the default coolermaster 200mm fans. Well, the normal Spectres are basically dead silent but I can't even feel an air current coming off of them. They're weak as hell. Personally for my rear fan I love my Prolimatech. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242012 - it's near dead silent, moves a decent amount of air, and has a deep red glow, unlike a lot of fans which glow a lighter red.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Nice build


Thanks! And thank OCN for the eye candy







Love this forum.


----------



## pedrojr125

Cooler master HAF x
ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME X79
i7 4930k
16gb g skill 2133mhz
water cooler custom
500gb ssd samsung 840
SLI ASUS 780 DIRECTCI II
1000w Ocz

]


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noworriesvw*
> 
> And Building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you do that? Did you bend up the existing metal that ran across?
I have plans to mod the top of my Haf X, but been debating which route to go with. Having your rad like that does it still allow you to mount fans on the top of the rad with cover?


----------



## tjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noworriesvw*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Though I would post about my water cooled Haf-X build pics..
> 
> I already had been using this for 2 years as an air-cooled case and loved how quiet and cool it was as standard, but a friend offered in exchange for upgrading his and passing on my old bits 2x 6950's to a family member of his for 2x 680gtx's with water-blocks attached, an thermal-take cpu block and pump/res bay assembly..
> 
> As the cards came supplied with the blocks and we didn't have the fans I had no other choice but to go with water..
> 
> After many hours reading this thread and reading many other threads I finally choose my water cooling setup and would like thank all those that have posted pictures showing there setup's which enabled me to work out what to do and hopefully these will also help others out aswell...
> 
> Anyway before pic with a 560TI before swapping to 6950's:


WOW! That is some really great work.


----------



## Noworriesvw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> How did you do that? Did you bend up the existing metal that ran across?
> I have plans to mod the top of my Haf X, but been debating which route to go with. Having your rad like that does it still allow you to mount fans on the top of the rad with cover?


Yes I cut the top radiator support braces and rebent and drilled holes to mount the radiator to stop the rad fans hitting the motherboard due to thickness of radiator i went for. I've gone slightly higher up to give more clearance on my motherboard but if it was mounted down a couple of mm lower you could fit slim rad fans on top aswell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> WOW! That is some really great work.


Thankyou..


----------



## tmh351

Should I use a fan filter if I draw air threw the side?140mm Silverstone I have seen will that fit?


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjohn*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Yeah I know I'm fine but I think it would look better with some tubing and I don't have the cash for 1 gpu let alone 2 for sli setup. So if I expand the cpu to 2 rad it would look....... better


Yeah no problem.

Just a suggesti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> How did you do that? Did you bend up the existing metal that ran across?
> I have plans to mod the top of my Haf X, but been debating which route to go with. Having your rad like that does it still allow you to mount fans on the top of the rad with cover?


If you want to continue to use the 200mm fans in the case top without any cutting you can use a 240mm radiator up top and the thickness issue can be solved by sliding it forward towards the case door. I just drilled new mounting holes closer to the edge of the case on those cross pieces and popped it in. Fans clear board by being slightly in front. Works well even with my EK fat boy 240 up there.

SAM_0625.JPG 2415k .JPG file


----------



## PinzaC55

For those thinking of replacing the 140mm rear fan with something I would say choose anything but an Aerocool Shark. I carefully selected this as being the most powerful in it's size but the noise was so overpowering that I replaced it by a Prolimatech 140 and sold it a loss on Ebay.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> If you want to continue to use the 200mm fans in the case top without any cutting you can use a 240mm radiator up top and the thickness issue can be solved by sliding it forward towards the case door. I just drilled new mounting holes closer to the edge of the case on those cross pieces and popped it in. Fans clear board by being slightly in front. Works well even with my EK fat boy 240 up there.
> 
> SAM_0625.JPG 2415k .JPG file


I actually not going to reuse the 200mm fans up top. Wanting to setup the top where I can have three 120mm eLoops up top. Just dig the fact that a huge rad up top, as I found out the thick rads are impossible to fit up there with fans mounted on their bottoms since they hit the mobo's heat spreaders. But I got a smaller black ice stealth rad that I plan to put up in mine. It just be cool if I still could hide the rad up farther since it would look like there no rad up top.


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedrojr125*
> 
> Cooler master HAF x
> ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME X79
> i7 4930k
> 16gb g skill 2133mhz
> water cooler custom
> 500gb ssd samsung 840
> SLI ASUS 780 DIRECTCI II
> 1000w Ocz


Pedro, question... Are those two full size PSU covers? Because I was thinking about doing the exact same thing. Build looks awesome btw.


----------



## 2jzohno

Here's my HAF X so far. Did a few different things to make the case clean and have good airflow.
HDD are under PSU cover on top of anti-vibration foam.
H80i with Gentle Typhoon Push/Pull is in the top bay
1 Cougar Vortex in the bottom bay as an intake
1 Cougar Vortex angle mounted with a bracket to cool graphics card VRM and direct more airflow to the h60
H60 cooling my gtx 570 using stock sp120 fans that came with my h80i. Going to be switching to Gentle Typhoon in push/pull as soon as they are in stock at frozencpu again.
Removed HDD cage for better airflow.




Overall pretty satisfied. I have a Corsair C70 but it just doesn't have the same cooling/quietness performance as the HAF X.
I know it's not a HAF series but this is what my setup looked like in the C70. I get around 3-4c better temperatures in the HAF X and it isn't as loud as the Corsair C70 [due to it's absolutely terrible honeycomb design - they should take a lesson from Cooler Master on how to implement honeycomb filters into the case so they don't make a whining noise when a fan is mounted near them.


Glad to be a part of the community. Have had my HAF X for about 2 years now.


----------



## xboxshqip

so just saying hello and what do you thing of my cable management here lol


----------



## SDMODNoob

Not going to use the PSU cover to hide that bottom mess cable management?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Not going to use the PSU cover to hide that bottom mess cable management?


The 932 didn't come with the PSU cover, the HAF X did.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Ah my mistake then, was thinking it was the HAF X


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Ah my mistake then, was thinking it was the HAF X


No problem. I just know because mine didn't come with one


----------



## PinzaC55

I just added Koolance QD3's to my GPU's since I have been removing them a few times lately.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Ya man those QDCS are a real time saver taking out parts. Looking good


----------



## Lucky 23

Really nice PinzaC55


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Really nice PinzaC55


Cheers mate!


----------



## mattshotcha

Just made a switch plate and some fan reducer/grills to keep the fans mounted in the top for easy rad access. If anyone wants more info, hit me up. Pretty easy mod.


----------



## von rottes

Latest pictures of my had912
Changed out the dead red LEDs for some pretty UVs.
Also just ordered 4 more UV leds to redo my blue cougar fan.


----------



## jdm1080p

this is my haf 912.. nothing really special... just i7 4770k and 2x gtx 770


----------



## duynhanle

So I just wanted to let you guys know that it is possible to throw a second 360 rad into the case but your lose your 5.25 drive bays and your HDD bays. Its not a hard mod.. I did it.


----------



## CM-Patrick

Hello HAF Owners,

Just wanted to let you know that the HAF 912 & HAF 932 windowed side panels are back in stock on the CM Store.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/products.php?product=HAF-912-Transparent-Acrylic-Side-Window-Panel
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/products.php?product=HAF-932-Transparent-Acrylic-Side-Window-Panel


----------



## Mandrake7062

Pinza, it's a beautiful thing!









And jdm, it may not have the bling that Pinza has but I like the management and the horse power.


----------



## von rottes

YAY windows for the 912!
Anyone know if that is actually Acrylic or ????
feels pretty brittle to me.

New UV LED Fan picture!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







No more overpowering blue like before... just a nice Subtle Violet glow
Light list:
UV LED light strip
UV power/activity LEDs
Cougar 140mm Blue replaced with UV LEDs


----------



## DaveLT

Acrylic. But anyway it will be crappy acrylic TBH. I had one on my 912 and now I placed a full cover sheet of acrylic.
Brittle? wait ... Brittle? Using the wrong term here?


----------



## eXecuution

Patrick, when's http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/ this part coming back in stock? I need one. Or two, actually haha


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> Pinza, it's a beautiful thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And jdm, it may not have the bling that Pinza has but I like the management and the horse power.


Hey Mandrake thanks! Flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## jdm1080p

thanks man... i wish these video cards had waterblocks cuz i wanna do a full loop in there!


----------



## LeSwede

I just wanted to share my modding of the side panel in my HAF 912, got sick of the mesh/fan in the side







Had to sacrifice some of the "HAF"
logo but meh who cares







Next thing to do is re-sleeve all my cables (Individual) instead of a single sleeve.

*!!NOTE!! The Plexiglas is not permanent because it´s really scratched and such, ordering a new one ASAP !!NOTE!!*


2014-04-28


----------



## DaveLT

Just wondering, what did you use to cut your side panel?


----------



## PinzaC55

I bought the full window side panel from CM Europe over a year ago and it has nothing you could really call a scratch on it. The only thing I would say is, if you buy one do not sell your old panel on Ebay - I did and got 99p for it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I bought the full window side panel from CM Europe over a year ago and it has nothing you could really call a scratch on it. The only thing I would say is, if you buy one do not sell your old panel on Ebay - I did and got 99p for it.



Damn.


----------



## LeSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Just wondering, what did you use to cut your side panel?


Not sure if that was intended for me, but I´ll answer anyway.

I used a Dremel to cut out the side panel.

If you do a lot of small cutting and grinding I suggest getting one


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeSwede*
> 
> Not sure if that was intended for me, but I´ll answer anyway.
> 
> I used a Dremel to cut out the side panel.
> 
> If you do a lot of small cutting and grinding I suggest getting one


I do have one ... But the cutting bits are spinning in their holders -_-


----------



## LeSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I do have one ... But the cutting bits are spinning in their holders -_-


Ugh that must suck T^T


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Just wondering, what did you use to cut your side panel?


Are you talking about he plexi window or the metal side panel?

If the plexi window, a dremel tool

If the metal side panel, I used a 4" cut off wheel / grinder. but a dremel tool will work, you just have to take your time.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Are you talking about he plexi window or the metal side panel?
> 
> If the plexi window, a dremel tool
> 
> If the metal side panel, I used a 4" cut off wheel / grinder. but a dremel tool will work, you just have to take your time.


Metal side panel lol. Ah, 4" angle grinder then?


----------



## SinatraFan

This is the guy I used for most of the cutting for my HAF-X cube build


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> This is the guy I used for most of the cutting for my HAF-X cube build


I know what you mean. It's a angle grinder.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeSwede*
> 
> I just wanted to share my modding of the side panel in my HAF 912, got sick of the mesh/fan in the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to sacrifice some of the "HAF"
> logo but meh who cares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing to do is re-sleeve all my cables (Individual) instead of a single sleeve.


That window looks real nice! Great work!


----------



## Mandrake7062

Nice LeSwede, that window came out just fine!!


----------



## Mandrake7062

LeSwede, the window came out real nice!


----------



## Mandrake7062

Sorry guys, my browser seemed to have gone asleep on me or something...


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> Patrick, when's http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-psu-cover/ this part coming back in stock? I need one. Or two, actually haha


Hello eXecuution,

We have added stock for the PSU cover.


----------



## jdm1080p

this is my haf 912 update just got a gtx titan instead of 2 gtx 770s. im also in the middle of carbon fiber wrapping the fan shroud on the titan looks pretty sweet so far and im not even half way done!


----------



## jdm1080p

with carbon fiber wrapping


----------



## apexevolutionx

Cansomeone please help me out. I am doing a first time build using the rc-912 case and have run into a problem. I originally had the build with a r9 270 GPU but due to some cost savings i was able to get on the CPU i wanted to upgrade it to the r9 270X however now the site i used to pick parts says in order to use this card i may have to remove bays in the rc-912. Is this possible. How involved is it? and if i do remove them will i still have a bay for the HDD and optical drive. Thanks for any advice I just want to make sure everything i am ordering will fit together properly.

Here is my build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4430 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($99.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X 2GB WINDFORCE Video Card ($199.99 @ TigerDirect)
*Case:* Cooler Master RC-912-KKN4 ATX Mid Tower Case ($65.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic S12II 520W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($65.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Optical Drive:* LG GH24NSB0 DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ OutletPC)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Asus VE228H 21.5" Monitor ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($29.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1032.86
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-05-05 11:29 EDT-0400)_


----------



## DaveLT

I'm afraid you'll have to remove the hdd bay to use it since it's 297mm long, 27mm too long.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apexevolutionx*
> 
> ... i may have to remove bays in the rc-912. Is this possible. How involved is it? ...


----------



## saipan

hafx is free shipping today at newegg if your interested

http://www.maximumpc.com/newegg_daily_deals_cooler_master_haf_x_case_intel_core_i7_4930k_ivy_bridge_and_more


----------



## SinatraFan

I'm getting close to finishing my HAF-X cube build. I'll post plenty of pictures once I finish her up, but here's a few for now...


----------



## zila

jdm1080p, That is just beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## tEhLoNeR

If I want to mount a rad outside of my HAF 932 case, what's the best way for me to connect the rad fans to my motherboard? It's a 360mm rad, and I know that I can mount it inside, but I don't think I'll have enough room for both the rad and my bay reservoir. Just don't know if there's holes I can put the fan connectors through or if I have to buy some sort of extension cord for the fans or something.


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> Hello eXecuution,
> 
> We have added stock for the PSU cover.


Thank you! Looks like you guys didn't get a lot of it though, the site's not letting me order two and I don't wanna pay $11 in shipping for a $3 item that weighs half a lb, especially when I need to buy a second one that would also cost the same shipping price... I guess that's what I get for showing up to the party a week and 5 days late haha


----------



## jdm1080p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> jdm1080p, That is just beautiful. Nice work.


thank you very much!


----------



## syrianrue

Hi guys,

What would be the best airflow setup for the coolermaster haf 932 case + noctua nh-d14 cpu cooler (huge)?

The problem I had in the past with this case is that the case builds up dust really quickly due to the big 230mm fan in the bottom front and on the side panel. I didn't use a filter in those areas before, which is something I plan on doing for this current build (using the same case)

However, because this new build is a lot more powerful than the last one, and because i want to install magnetic filters for the fans, i'm sure there's going to be some air restriction, so i really want to find the best setup in terms of airflow for this case, as well as the right fans for the job.

does anyone out there have experience with this case?

Because, i will be installing filters, i was thinking a more powerful fan for the areas with filters will probably be better right?

And is it better to have more powerful fans in the bottom front to suck in air, and powerful fans on top and back so i can create a better airflow ? and just keep the 230mm side panel fan? (since having too powerful fans here on the side will probably screw up the airflow right? like having powerful air current from too many directions and end up not being as efficient as it can?)

And how about having a fan at the bottom of the case blowing up? the area just in front of the power supply at the bottom... would that be a good idea as well?

What would you say is the best way to achieve an efficient airflow for this case?

My new build for this case contains the followings:

i7 4770k processor
noctua nh-d14 (BIIIIIG cpu cooler i kept from previous build)
gigabyte 780 gtx gpu
650w 80plus PSU
asus z87-A motherboard (i think this motherboard doesn't support too many fans, so if i want replace fans with multiple 120mm i hear i would have to get a fan controller?)
16 gigs of ram
1 ssd for main drive
and... 3-4 hdd for storage

filters i plan on using:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8823/ffi-29/DEMCiflex_120mm_Magnetic_Fan_Dust_Filter_-_Black_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html

*z87-a motherboard fan headers info:*
1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
3 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (3 x 4 -pin)

*Stock coolermaster haf 932 fans info:*
Cooling System
Front: 230 x 30 mm red LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA
Side: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 x 25 fan x 4)
Top: 230 x 30 mm standard fan x 1, 700 RPM, 110 CFM, 19 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 3 or 120 mm x 1 + 230 x 30 mm x 1)
Rear: 140 x 25 mm standard fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 60 CFM, 17 dBA (support 120 mm fan x 1), 35,000 hours life expectancy


----------



## Thready

I have this so I will be taking that sig addition thank you very much


----------



## Thready

joined


----------



## Mandrake7062

SinatraFan, pretty damn innovative. I like it!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandrake7062*
> 
> SinatraFan, pretty damn innovative. I like it!!


Thanks...

I'm about 99% done. Still have some LED strips and some trim acrylic to install but it's ready to test for leaks.


----------



## eXecuution

Damn that is some nice work dude. Great freakin' job


----------



## CO11WRX

Glad I found this thread! I've got a few of these cases in use at the moment (HAF X, 932, 922). They have all been excellent cases, especially when it comes to cooling. I'm not sure which one is my favorite though (I like them all!). There are some people who don''t like the looks of the HAF series; I personally think they look great (the 922 is my least favorite however). All of these machines are at least 3 years old and have stood up well over time. Some of them have been moved at least half a dozen times without problems. My most recent project/interest is BOINC so all of the machines in the pics below are running 24X7. I won't bother listing the specs as they can be found under my profile for anyone that's interested. I also have another 922 in storage along with a couple PC's using the CM 690 cases. I'm not yet sure what I'm going to do with these. The 922 was being used as a custom DVR/camera system at my old job. I may end up using it for the same purpose at home.

Here are some pics (sorry for the crappy quality; I'm still trying to learn how to use my Cybershot):

HAF X Rig:



HAF 932 Rig



HAF 922 Rig


Here is an overall pic of all three together


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey guys. Glad to see that the HAF thread is still strong. I am extremely happy with both of my HAF X's and they really do stand the test of time. Had them since 2010 and still going strong. I wasn't aware of (actually I probably just forgot about it lol) that I am the first one listed on the HAF X owners club directory. It's been a long while since I have been on here. Good luck with your rigs and keep them coming.


----------



## Mandrake7062

Slick man, slick!


----------



## poly359

Nice builds everyone.
I've got the HAF X 942, Sure It's heavy but It really is a nice case!

I was just wondering, does anyone know if it's possible to get a Fanless door for the HAF X 942? The fan on mine is pointless and I'd rather have the components visible, instead of the giant door Fan (that also collects dust).

Apparently the HAF 932 has the Same Sized Door, Not sure if that's true.

This Door is PERFECT, But I think It's custom made/modded.



Anyone got any tips/ideas?


----------



## SinatraFan

That would be my door and I simply cut off the fan hole and a bit more around the edges and then hotglued a plexi panel in the window. It was very easy to do.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Nice builds everyone.
> I've got the HAF X 942, Sure It's heavy but It really is a nice case!
> 
> I was just wondering, does anyone know if it's possible to get a Fanless door for the HAF X 942? The fan on mine is pointless and I'd rather have the components visible, instead of the giant door Fan (that also collects dust).
> 
> Apparently the HAF 932 has the Same Sized Door, Not sure if that's true.
> 
> This Door is PERFECT, But I think It's custom made/modded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any tips/ideas?


Yeah, the 932 door fits just fine. You can just grab this one and slap it on your case.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/


----------



## poly359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, the 932 door fits just fine. You can just grab this one and slap it on your case.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel/


Ahh ok, cool.

I think I'll wait it out and take my current door, cut a wider area and put my own Perspex in.

I'm not sure how, exactly. But I'll get there.
Who knows, I might even paint my whole case White while I'm at it








Actually, It would help cover the cut+drill hole marks....


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Ahh ok, cool.
> 
> I think I'll wait it out and take my current door, cut a wider area and put my own Perspex in.
> 
> I'm not sure how, exactly. But I'll get there.
> Who knows, I might even paint my whole case White while I'm at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, It would help cover the cut+drill hole marks....


If you look at my Nvidia Green build in my bottom Builds spec, I got a window mod Kit for the 942 from Frozencpu.com that came with the plex and screws.
I had an extra door hanging out taking up space so I cut it to spec and used it.

Youtube has some decent videos about how to do this the easy way.
I did pop a 140mm fan in the side for added air flow to the GPU, but I think it looks better than the stock door TBH.

HEY! Great Looking Builds in here wow!
I Echo what someone said earlier about how nice it is to see this thread is still alive and kickin... and...That Double white 942 of SinatraFan's, Jesus ******* Christ that thing looks bad!!
(bad as in good)
!Salute


----------



## SinatraFan

Poly, if you don't want to mod one yourself, you could always buy one from FCPU...

full window side panel HAFX

Thanks guys for the compliments.









I'll post finished running pictures when I'm done. I am in the process of replacing the seals in my GPU blocks as they are leaking but should have her running by next week if all goes well.


----------



## DaveLT

110$ for a side panel? WOT.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 110$ for a side panel? WOT.


Didn't say I would pay it, just posted it as an option for someone that didn't want to mod their own panel. Remember, the price is for someone else to modify the panel plus the cost of the parts. it is what it is.


----------



## poly359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> If you look at my Nvidia Green build in my bottom Builds spec, I got a window mod Kit for the 942 from Frozencpu.com that came with the plex and screws.
> I had an extra door hanging out taking up space so I cut it to spec and used it.
> 
> Youtube has some decent videos about how to do this the easy way.
> I did pop a 140mm fan in the side for added air flow to the GPU, but I think it looks better than the stock door TBH.
> !Salute


Woh awesome! That's just what I was looking for! Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Poly, if you don't want to mod one yourself, you could always buy one from FCPU...
> 
> full window side panel HAFX


Thanks for the link! That's an awesome buyable alternative.

I think I'll go with the self modding kit, as I'd like to be able to choose where the window is centered.

Thanks all for the help! It's great to see so many others using and modding these great cases.

When I get the Water Cooling Equipment for mine, I'll most likely paint the case either White or Red.
My Leds + ram is Red.
v And here are the WaterCooling Parts









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=612936&CategoryID=770

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=609641&CategoryID=678

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=611455&CategoryID=777

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=609488&CategoryID=681

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=613971&CategoryID=681

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=611981&CategoryID=680

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=610675&CategoryID=685

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=613972&CategoryID=685

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=614470

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=614471

http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=610701
OR DEPENDING ON COLOUR SCHEME
http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=612947

+ 3x Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm (< some reason, are VERY hard to find now







).
All connected to a Corsair Link.


----------



## DreadManD

I recently completed my build, Illuminate, with my modded Haf-X. Check my build log for more pics.


----------



## SinatraFan

Nicely done Dread. On the inside it almost looks like a caselabs


----------



## eXecuution

Holy **** that's beastly. Nice job man.


----------



## indiyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> To all my fellow HAF-X fans...
> 
> I'm in the middle of a Cube build and thought I would post a few pics of my current progress...
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out my build log in my sig... Hope to finish it up soon. Let me know what you think?


Twins!! haha very original my friend.


----------



## DreadManD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Nicely done Dread. On the inside it almost looks like a caselabs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> Holy **** that's beastly. Nice job man.


Thanks. It was way harder than I taught it would be to complete. It was like a second job working on this build. But now that I'm done I have all this free time now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It wouldn't be worth doing if it was easy right? I have a very similar thing going on with my 2 HAF-X's (1 Original and 1 Blue Edition) sitting side by side lol. I left a little room for the inside one to get air to the GPU. I put a 932 side panel on the one running 3 way SLI GTX 480's so I could add 4 fans to try and keep those damn space heaters cool. But yours is one INSANELY nice build. That is a tiny motherboard though lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nevermind. I take back the tiny motherboard comment lol. I just checked out your build log and saw what you did there. Great work.


----------



## SinatraFan

Just fired her up for the first time!







A few bugs to work out, but she's a running!


----------



## CO11WRX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Just fired her up for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few bugs to work out, but she's a running!


Wow that is awesome. Is that the Galactic Empire crest I see on the drive bay?


----------



## zila

I like that very much, very impressive.


----------



## DreadManD

Really nice build SinatraFan.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If it didn't have the Galactic Empire crest then I would think that you were going for a R2D2 theme on it but it looks amazing whatever you were aiming to do. Can you show some more internal pics please? I'm interested in seeing what all you have going on in there lol.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Does anyone have a guide for disassembling the HAF-X? (minus rivets) I'd want to disassemble is as much as possible so I could give it and all the other parts a complete cleaning. The one problem I first saw is that the metal mesh on the front fan cover wraps around on hooks to keep it in place, so it seems like it might be hard to get it off without damaging the paint on the mesh by bending the hooks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Can you be more specific as to what exactly you mean? What exactly are you trying to do? What parts are you trying to take apart? (I.E. hard drive cage, mesh grills, ect...)


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Does anyone have a guide for disassembling the HAF-X? (minus rivets) I'd want to disassemble is as much as possible so I could give it and all the other parts a complete cleaning. The one problem I first saw is that the metal mesh on the front fan cover wraps around on hooks to keep it in place, so it seems like it might be hard to get it off without damaging the paint on the mesh by bending the hooks.


the mesh tabs bend easily and don't mess up the paint on the mesh at all. other than that, you are pretty much left with drilling out rivets to disassemble case. Believe me, I tore down both my cases on my cube build.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Does anyone have a guide for disassembling the HAF-X? (minus rivets) I'd want to disassemble is as much as possible so I could give it and all the other parts a complete cleaning. The one problem I first saw is that the metal mesh on the front fan cover wraps around on hooks to keep it in place, so it seems like it might be hard to get it off without damaging the paint on the mesh by bending the hooks.


If we're thinking about the same mesh tabs, be careful when you bend them because if you bend them too many times or too much, they will break off. And they're quite sharp, but I'm assuming you've figured that out already.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> the mesh tabs bend easily and don't mess up the paint on the mesh at all. other than that, you are pretty much left with drilling out rivets to disassemble case. Believe me, I tore down both my cases on my cube build.


Even if I wanted to blow money on a rivet gun and accessories, aren't the rivets on the HAF-X coated black? I can't recall from memory, and I'm too tired right now to want to dig the box out from under my desk and pry off the side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> If we're thinking about the same mesh tabs, be careful when you bend them because if you bend them too many times or too much, they will break off. And they're quite sharp, but I'm assuming you've figured that out already.


The ones on the metal mesh/grille that covers the front fan, which is part of a removable piece. You can pop out the 4 latches on the side of the metal mesh and swing it up, but not all the way. I feel sort of stuck between not wanting to damage it, and wanting to get ALL THE DUST out of the case.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Even if I wanted to blow money on a rivet gun and accessories, aren't the rivets on the HAF-X coated black? I can't recall from memory, and I'm too tired right now to want to dig the box out from under my desk and pry off the side.
> The ones on the metal mesh/grille that covers the front fan, which is part of a removable piece. You can pop out the 4 latches on the side of the metal mesh and swing it up, but not all the way. I feel sort of stuck between not wanting to damage it, and wanting to get ALL THE DUST out of the case.


I have removed the metal mesh off several times without damaging it at all. You just need to take your time and go slow and make sure to use the right tools. I used a small flat head screw driver and some small needle nose pliers. it worked great. Just don't make a habit of bending them back and forth alot and they wont break off.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I am so jelly of some of y'all's HAF-Xes


----------



## PinzaC55

I've not posted any pix of my rig here for a while and she has not been upgraded for a long time but here she is in her current form


and Fire Strike result


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I've not posted any pix of my rig here for a while and she has not been upgraded for a long time but here she is in her current form
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Fire Strike result


Nice Score









Mine with 2 7870's @ stock clocks


----------



## Quantum Reality

Please excuse me while I become jelly of the cable management seen here


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Here's my HAF X

Final pics (more to come)


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know cooler master makes a blue edition HAF X right? Lol I'm just kidding. That looks great.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> You know cooler master makes a blue edition HAF X right? Lol I'm just kidding. That looks great.


Yeah







they replaced the front and back red fans with blue ones and called it THE HAF X Blue Edition









Never the less, their cases are amazing, I really liked how that one turned out, gonna miss it.

oh and thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey are we going to add the HAF 935 "Mod-Tower" case to this club. From what I saw, it's an amazing case with a lot of potential. Technically it's 2 cases in 1 but still. It is still a HAF Series case.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Hey are we going to add the HAF 935 "Mod-Tower" case to this club. From what I saw, it's an amazing case with a lot of potential. Technically it's 2 cases in 1 but still. It is still a HAF Series case.


I believe they already started a Stacker page for that case

OFFICIAL HAF Stacker Owners Club


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh did they? Well I was here as a "founding member" of this club (we didn't really have founding members but you get the idea) and it was always my understanding that when a new HAF Series case was released that it would be added to the club. I get that the HAF 935 is a different kind of case since it's a "Mod-Tower" (The first of its kind allegedly) but it is still branded as a *H*igh *A*ir *F*low case so it should still qualify (at least that's the way that I see it. But of course I don't think of myself as an expert on this sort of thing at all). I'm just asking that it be considered for the club please. It is one hell of a nice case and it does fit the criteria.


----------



## DaveLT

Well when stacked it's enormous still and it's everything the HAF style embodies. you know, the sort.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Oh did they? Well I was here as a "founding member" of this club (we didn't really have founding members but you get the idea) and it was always my understanding that when a new HAF Series case was released that it would be added to the club. I get that the HAF 935 is a different kind of case since it's a "Mod-Tower" (The first of its kind allegedly) but it is still branded as a *H*igh *A*ir *F*low case so it should still qualify (at least that's the way that I see it. But of course I don't think of myself as an expert on this sort of thing at all). I'm just asking that it be considered for the club please. It is one hell of a nice case and it does fit the criteria.


True, but there is already a club started just for it, so we might as well continue the way we already have. Plus, the HAF XB already has it's own club since it's so different from the rest of the HAF series, so this is just following in suit. Also, I view this club as the HAF 9X2 club, as the HAF X is technically the 942.


----------



## toyyxvoy

Looking good. I do not have the desire to take apart another case, lol. I've been lazy I need to figure out where to get some more zipties locally otherwise I need order from frozencpu.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Try all of the local hardware stores. They will have them for sure. It's a fairly common item.


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they replaced the front and back red fans with blue ones and called it THE HAF X Blue Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never the less, their cases are amazing, I really liked how that one turned out, gonna miss it.
> 
> oh and thanks


Your Case might be one of the best looking Blue HafX cases I've ever seen, That thing looks Sharp! Nice work!
Btw I think we painted on almost the same type of box lol
Here's a few early pics of the Orange edition I'm working on...I used Orange Plasti-dip in the same paint scheme as the Nvidia edition.
Specs are in my sig.






^^^^[ Changed the Leds from red to bright Orange on the 200mm's and the 230mm intake mega-flo ]^^^^



^^^^[ Also Changed the HDD/PWR led's on the front panel from red to Orange ]^^^^








I have almost everything ready to install into this case except the CPU and GPU(s)
This build will be done by the end of this summer(hopefully).


----------



## lawrencendlw

I agree, that is one sharp looking blue case. Yours looks nice too. I want the green Nvidia edition HAF X. It's a really loud color lol. I have to ask, how do you guys get the paint in such even and thin coats. Your painting looks great.



HAF X NVIDIA edition


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Your Case might be one of the best looking Blue HafX cases I've ever seen, That thing looks Sharp! Nice work!
> Btw I think we painted on almost the same type of box lol
> Here's a few early pics of the Orange edition I'm working on...I used Orange Plasti-dip in the same paint scheme as the Nvidia edition.
> Specs are in my sig.
> 
> I have almost everything ready to install into this case except the CPU and GPU(s)
> This build will be done by the end of this summer(hopefully).


Thanks!









Haha your box doesn't have that hole in the middle that makes it easier to carry when it's got fresh paint and stuff on it so my box wins :









I'm a bit lost, you're sig shows a green build that's up and running. Did you switch that to Orange or it's another case?

I would've painted those HDD differently, like this:










That Plasti dip is sweet, it's going on my next build, I didn't know plasti dip came in Glossy.

Nice work on the LED swap, I already had a set of blue fans so I just swapped them out, I might switch the Red LEDs in the HAF's old fans to green or yellow, depending on what color I go with in the next next build (since the next build, aka the one I'm working on now is purple).

Which board are you using that has orange ?


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I agree, that is one sharp looking blue case. Yours looks nice too. I want the green Nvidia edition HAF X. It's a really loud color lol. I have to ask, how do you guys get the paint in such even and thin coats. Your painting looks great.


Thanks!

The Nvidia edition is tooo generic, you want a custom case, beats stock cases









You just practice and you'll get the hang of it, if I had a picture of the first project I did, you'd see what I mean


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Here's my HAF X
> 
> Final pics (more to come)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Alright, since no one else will I guess I'll ask.

Where's the 2nd RAM stick? And why no blue Vengeance?


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, since no one else will I guess I'll ask.
> 
> Where's the 2nd RAM stick? And why no blue Vengeance?


Hahaha my nightmare coming true right here, you suck, why did you have to point that out, WHY!!!!

To answer your question, my friend only wanted 8GB of ram for now so I went ahead with a single stick to give him a better future upgrade ability, as to why it's not Blue, to be honest, I got lazy, i did everything else so I said keep some black in there to make it equal out, I thought I had enough blue in there but now you've made me rethink my decision, I still have the desktop as it won't be picked up till probably next week so will probably do it if I have time this weekend.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, since no one else will I guess I'll ask.
> 
> Where's the 2nd RAM stick? And why no blue Vengeance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha my nightmare coming true right here, you suck, why did you have to point that out, WHY!!!!
> 
> To answer your question, my friend only wanted 8GB of ram for now so I went ahead with a single stick to give him a better future upgrade ability, as to why it's not Blue, to be honest, I got lazy, i did everything else so I said keep some black in there to make it equal out, I thought I had enough blue in there but now you've made me rethink my decision, I still have the desktop as it won't be picked up till probably next week so will probably do it if I have time this weekend.
Click to expand...

Eh, Blue vs Black was just a question, the rig has both colors anyway. It's just that unlike many others, Corsair does offer a pretty good color spectrum on their RAM.

But one stick is bad. Always. It impacts performance. Even a 3000Mhz stick will never keep up with even your average pair of 1600 since it has half the bus width. You can always go from 2 sticks to 4, and if you need 32GB then you need the bandwidth that dual-channel affords you as well anyway.

If you do switch it out and decide to stay Corsair, I'd look at some Vengeance LP. The metal heat spreader is much studier and over all feels higher quality.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, Blue vs Black was just a question, the rig has both colors anyway. It's just that unlike many others, Corsair does offer a pretty good color spectrum on their RAM.
> 
> But one stick is bad. Always. It impacts performance. Even a 3000Mhz stick will never keep up with even your average pair of 1600 since it has half the bus width. You can always go from 2 sticks to 4, and if you need 32GB then you need the bandwidth that dual-channel affords you as well anyway.
> 
> If you do switch it out and decide to stay Corsair, I'd look at some Vengeance LP. The metal heat spreader is much studier and over all feels higher quality.


Thanks for the info though I kinnda already knew that. I only have 8GB sticks at the moment and when I asked him what he wants, he said 8GB, when I asked what he has now, he said a Dual Core LGA 775 setup with 2GB of ram. Believe me, the 5 frames difference in games will not be noticeable for him as he still has an old monitor that isn't even 1080p.


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your box doesn't have that hole in the middle that makes it easier to carry when it's got fresh paint and stuff on it so my box wins :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit lost, you're sig shows a green build that's up and running. Did you switch that to Orange or it's another case?
> 
> I would've painted those HDD differently, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Plasti dip is sweet, it's going on my next build, I didn't know plasti dip came in Glossy.
> 
> Nice work on the LED swap, I already had a set of blue fans so I just swapped them out, I might switch the Red LEDs in the HAF's old fans to green or yellow, depending on what color I go with in the next next build (since the next build, aka the one I'm working on now is purple).
> 
> Which board are you using that has orange ?


Thanks bud Your work is top notch!
Yeah I could have gone that way with the HDD trays, and Believe me, yours do look Great, but I wanted to use the same color scheme as the Nvidia Edition, kinda the yen to the yang that my "Nvidia Green" build is I guess lol

The Green Nvidia rig is my personal gaming comp atm and is Still a work in progress...all it needs now is the planned 2 gtx690's and the 32Gb Corsair DDR3 2400 Dominator Platinum Ram for this one to be a done deal.

As you can see in the pics, I am Currently using a gtx570 GPU(Ole' Trusty) as well as 16Gb(2x8) of G-skill X series DDR3 2133Mhz as Placeholders for what is planned. And it is still a beast to game on in it's current form, I can't wait to get this thing Completed.









Anyway...
The Orange build is a separate build altogether Themed after my old work saw (the STIHL 066 Magnum), It's just normal(as well as one of my many flaws) for me to have 10 projects going at one time lol.

The plasti-dip I used here is not glossy even though the pics make it look that way(they do make a Glossifier though), it is more of Flat colored semi-soft Rubber feel in real life...more than 9 coats went onto this not including the plasi-dip primer(3 coats).

Here's a few pics of the Corsair AX1200 PSU I Just got done with that goes with that Orange 942, not an exact color match but close enough for me...





The Board I'm using with the Orange 942 is the Gigabyte Z87X-OC FORCE and if the Bios rev I hear about is on the way for this board that allows the use of the i7 4790k turns out to be true and stable, I will go with that chip, if not, I'll try to cherry-pick a golden i7 4770k...in a perfect world anyway. Here's a pic of that board btw...


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Thanks bud Your work is top notch!
> Yeah I could have gone that way with the HDD trays, and Believe me, yours do look Great, but I wanted to use the same color scheme as the Nvidia Edition, kinda the yen to the yang that my "Nvidia Green" build is I guess lol
> 
> The Green Nvidia rig is my personal gaming comp atm and is Still a work in progress...all it needs now is the planned 2 gtx690's and the 32Gb Corsair DDR3 2400 Dominator Platinum Ram for this one to be a done deal.
> 
> As you can see in the pics, I am Currently using a gtx570 GPU(Ole' Trusty) as well as 16Gb(2x8) of G-skill X series DDR3 2133Mhz as Placeholders for what is planned. And it is still a beast to game on in it's current form, I can't wait to get this thing Completed.
> 
> Anyway...
> The Orange build is a separate build altogether Themed after my old work saw (the STIHL 066 Magnum), It's just normal(as well as one of my many flaws) for me to have 10 projects going at one time lol.
> 
> The plasti-dip I used here is not glossy even though the pics make it look that way(they do make a Glossifier though), it is more of Flat colored semi-soft Rubber feel in real life...more than 9 coats went onto this not including the plasi-dip primer(3 coats).
> 
> Here's a few pics of the Corsair AX1200 PSU I Just got done with that goes with that Orange 942, not an exact color match but close enough for me...
> 
> The Board I'm using with the Orange 942 is the Gigabyte Z87X-OC FORCE and if the Bios rev I hear about is on the way for this board that allows the use of the i7 4790k turns out to be true and stable, I will go with that chip, if not, I'll try to cherry-pick a golden i7 4770k...in a perfect world anyway. Here's a pic of that board btw...


lol Thanks but that's nothing compared to the modded cases I've seen here, believe your work is good but we both are considered noobs when it comes to a case mod competition.

See for me, I don't want a build that can be found on the market, an Nvidia edition HAF and a HAF painted orange but in the same way is a complete no no for me as putting them next to each other will result in my brain going, oh ok, so you just purchased those computers that way from a company, but again, to each his own, I love the work you've done so far and that elegant touch on the PSU shroud in the green edition looks amazing, not to mention that carbon fiber work is awesome, I'll probably end up doing my PSU in the same way once I start working on my build (yes believe me, you're not the only one that suffers from the 10 projects at the same time diseases







)

Yeah I had a couple (more than a couple actually) of 570s that went into multiple builds, those were some beastly cards, too bad the 1.2GB Vram is now limiting when it comes to recent games and since we're on that topic, may I suggest that you do not get that 690 or two of them. I've had one and yes, it's one hell of a card but the 2GB VRAM on it and it being in SLI all the time is a complete turn off. The thing was struggling with my BF4 at 5760x1080 and ultimately my Galaxy GTX 680s 4GB (2 way SLI) smoked that 690. I'd recommend looking at the R9 290s or if you only swing Nvidia's way, I'd say hold off till the GTX 8XX are out as they're supposed to be better and CHEAPER!!! than the 7XX series.

Great work on that orange build and nice choice on the board, I'd go with a 4790K (Higher clocks for the same price) then water cool that


----------



## wrath04

Thanks for the advise and the kind words!
The Orange build started out as a kind of experiment of sorts, I found this HafX on ebay for 90$USD shipped! and that included Several extra parts including 3 extra mega-flos a whole top and front pieces, HDD trays, ect, ect, and in Like-new shape say for some dust here and there, this was a steal for all it came with. All the Fans alone were near worth the price.

I had been wanting to Plasti-dip the HafX for a long time, and since this case was so cheap, I figured"why not?"
Kinda went from there.

I originally was going to cover it 100% but I liked the look of my Nvidia Edition so much, I just went with that color scheme.
Eventually, when I get done Overclocking/Gaming, or whatever comes to mind, this will end up with a family member like most of my builds do.
I get a kick out of building a computer and seeing what they do with it, along with keeping it in the family.


----------



## Lucky 23

My Rig


----------



## Blue Dragon

Just starting to get done with my HAF box... plan on trying to make build log with photos... only problem is a lot of my photos are really poor quality (blurred) so I have to re-take a lot of them.




Spoiler: Warning: More Pics!



inside:

not fully finished, I have another vertex 3 coming and really would like better PSU

modded it to have removable WC'd cards:

290 w/ CM Seidon 120M AIO and Aerocool DS 120mm fan - mounted with pegs and kept firmly in place by 'twin' AIO (fits like a glove)

modded front panel USB 3.0:

used the back panel ports from my MSI board to mod front panel, will show pics of the upside down hybrid drive that holds back of the plug in place in build log.


only problem I've had with this box is the top grill, doesn't like my CM Seidon 240M rad and I had to improvise to get it to mount. the fan grill would actually flex when I had just two fans mounted on inside. Other than that, I'm really digging this case!











HAF Dragon Build


----------



## DreadManD

Hey guys check out the MOTM and vote for your favorite build.


----------



## PapalPastafaria

Hello, I am currently deciding on a case and am strongly leaning towards either the HAF 932 or the HAF X. My two previous builds were air cooled and I want to do something with liquid cooling for this one. However, I have never done it and am not familiar with WC besides reading a forum here and there (like this forum) and watching some YouTube videos. I would greatly appreciate anyone giving me some information/ ideas on options with the HAF X and HAF 932, or even if someone could give me a link to a forum where I could get such help. I'm plan on using the i7-4790K processor and either a Titan Black, or a superclocked 780 ti. Thank you for your hospitality and any help/recommendation would be appreciated.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapalPastafaria*
> 
> Hello, I am currently deciding on a case and am strongly leaning towards either the HAF 932 or the HAF X. My two previous builds were air cooled and I want to do something with liquid cooling for this one. However, I have never done it and am not familiar with WC besides reading a forum here and there (like this forum) and watching some YouTube videos. I would greatly appreciate anyone giving me some information/ ideas on options with the HAF X and HAF 932, or even if someone could give me a link to a forum where I could get such help. I'm plan on using the i7-4790K processor and either a Titan Black, or a superclocked 780 ti. Thank you for your hospitality and any help/recommendation would be appreciated.


What type of water cooling do you want, AIO or Custom? What size radiator do you want to use?


----------



## PapalPastafaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What type of water cooling do you want, AIO or Custom? What size radiator do you want to use?


Well I had a few questions about that. I was wondering if there was enough space at the side panel of the HAF 932 chassis to do the 4-fan option and add a radiator like this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11759/ex-rad-122/Phobya_XTREME_Quad_480_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s570. But I feel like attaching a 40mm thick radiator to a set of fans that is also 30mm offset from the side panel will kind of get in the way of the GPU...

I would like to do a custom job, and hit both the GPU and the CPU, at least 3 120mm fans.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapalPastafaria*
> 
> Hello, I am currently deciding on a case and am strongly leaning towards either the HAF 932 or the HAF X. My two previous builds were air cooled and I want to do something with liquid cooling for this one. However, I have never done it and am not familiar with WC besides reading a forum here and there (like this forum) and watching some YouTube videos. I would greatly appreciate anyone giving me some information/ ideas on options with the HAF X and HAF 932, or even if someone could give me a link to a forum where I could get such help. I'm plan on using the i7-4790K processor and either a Titan Black, or a superclocked 780 ti. Thank you for your hospitality and any help/recommendation would be appreciated.


Personally, I wouldn't go with the HAF 932 for watercooling. I would go with something that's a bit more flexible. However, if you're satisfied with the 360 on the top and maybe a 140 on the back, then it could be an option for you.


----------



## PapalPastafaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go with the HAF 932 for watercooling. I would go with something that's a bit more flexible. However, if you're satisfied with the 360 on the top and maybe a 140 on the back, then it could be an option for you.


Thank you very much, I will consider it. Would you still recommend doing a WC setup with the HAF X? After doing more research tonight I feel like a setup with that case would be better suited.


----------



## PinzaC55

You have a PM, but briefly when I decided on a new build in November 2012 I had to ditch my HAF 932 for the HAF X. If you want one of them go for the HAF X because it has more space for expansion.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> You have a PM, but briefly when I decided on a new build in November 2012 I had to ditch my HAF 932 for the HAF X. If you want one of them go for the HAF X because it has more space for expansion.


Same here. I was a slot short for trifire with the 2,5,7 pcie slot configs being used alot today. Hafx fits this nicely. The choice becomes hafx or 900D... Hmm lemme check my wallet


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapalPastafaria*
> 
> Thank you very much, I will consider it. Would you still recommend doing a WC setup with the HAF X? After doing more research tonight I feel like a setup with that case would be better suited.


I do own a 932, but not a HAF X, so I can't tell you as much about that case. From what I've seen, they are quite similar as far as cooling options go. However, it seems like others say that the HAF X works a little better. I'd say it might even be worth taking a look at the HAF Stacker. It's like a budget Caselabs, so you'll have quite a few more options for watercooling.


----------



## Noufel

Here's mine



I know i'm not good at cable management


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Same here. I was a slot short for trifire with the 2,5,7 pcie slot configs being used alot today. Hafx fits this nicely. The choice becomes hafx or 900D... Hmm lemme check my wallet


The HAF X has about 2 inches more head room for a radiator. The 900D is a very roomy case but the price tag is unreasonable.


----------



## DaveLT

I suggest a Phanteks Enthoo Primo. The 900D is too overrated and just ... that sort of pricing gets you an Caselabs so i don't see why not.


----------



## sam3013

Just built myself a sneaky rack as 15 hard drives are hard to fit. Drives have 6mm gaps. Going to paint it black on the weekend.


----------



## DaveLT

That will be nice but make sure to cool them using 2 120 fans. The stock megaflo 120 is at good as cooling anything as an rock.


----------



## invincible20xx

register me in the club



also what do you guys think about the cable management ?!


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> register me in the club
> 
> 
> 
> also what do you guys think about the cable management ?!


Generally nice management, just a pity those cases have light grey insides - part of the reason why I ditched my HAF 932 though not a major part. A quick spray of compressed air wouldn't go amiss


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Generally nice management, just a pity those cases have light grey insides - part of the reason why I ditched my HAF 932 though not a major part. A quick spray of compressed air wouldn't go amiss


yea have always wanted a black interior case, but then this is the original HAF 932 bought in 2010 and still holds it's own like new just need some cleaning i guess, i wanted to paint it black inside but then i decided against it too much hustle and i'm really not seeing what's inside from that small haf 932 side window only the corsair H100I led is visible and looks awesome


----------



## lethas

Haf x 942 here


----------



## mapesdhs

(SinatraFan, that cube looks like something which has to be disarmed in a blockbuster movie - awesome!! 8)

Anyway, to my question!







I seek some opinions on airflow. Probably not enough time to change anything
before I have to post the system in question off to the end user, but nevertheless any thoughts would be
welcome as I have two more systems to construct with a similar spec. Alas this is very much a work-related
build, so none of the impressive styling touches many of you have been doing with these cases. Still, I do my best...

System spec is a HAF 932 case with an ASUS P9X9 WS, i7 3960X @ 4.7, 64GB @ 2400 (GSkill TridentX),
Corsair H100i, Quadro 4000 (Q4K), Palit GTX 580 3GB, misc SSDs/HDD, etc., which will be used mostly for
Photoshop, other image processing tasks and a degree of After Effects work, hence the 580 for CUDA
acceleration. It's almost the same spec as an earlier PC I built for someone, except with a Q4K, just one
GTX 580, and a PCIe wifi card in the lowest slot, initially setup like this:



Almost all the fans are Nanoxia Deep silence (NDS) PWM: a rear 140mm exhaust, top 4x 120mm intakes for
the H100i, and 4x 120mm exhaust on the side panel. The exception is the front intake fan which is a Bitfenix
Spectre Pro (BSP) 23cm, which gives 3X more airflow than the stock fan.

However, the Q4K's 1-slot stock cooler was far too loud and hot (almost 90C under load, with a roasting PCB).
In the past I've replaced it with a Gelid Icy Vision II to great effect (35C drop in load temp, 30C drop in PCB temp),
but that wasn't possible with this build because the IcyVision2 would block the 2nd main PCIe slot, which is needed for
future GPU expansion. I couldn't find any aftermarket 2-slot cooler, so I settled on something I already had, a Zalman
VF1000, which is compatible since the Q4K has the same hole spacing as a GTX 460; here's the completed Q4K mod:



This worked ok, dropping load temps by about 20C (not as good as the IcyVision2, but good enough, and much quieter).
End result in the case looks like this:



Before I did this mod, I had the side panel fans as intakes and the front fan as an exhaust. After thinking about it though,
I decided to reverse this, because of the following rationale:

- The 580 and Q4K chuck out quite a lot of heat. The VF1000 cooler, and the split venting of the 580, means most
of this is dumped inside the case. With the side panel fans as intakes, it didn't seem like the front Bitfenix had enough
suction power to cope - the rear NDS would have to handle some of it, and it's already dealing with the air from the H100i.

Thus, I figured it would be better if the front BSP was an intake and the side panel fans were exhausts. The air coming
from the side panel fans is certainly pretty warm under load (that wasn't the case for the front BSP when it was setup
as an exhaust).

Meanwhile, the H100i has its fans as intakes, which helps cool the chipset aswell (there's a separate small fan near
the ATX socket), ie.:



Under load, some of the H100i's air must be going into the Q4K, but not significantly so as far as I can tell (under load,
the air from the H100i was never that warm anyway - seems like this is a good chip, only 1.35V for 4.7GHz).

Here's the question though: given the above arrangement of side panel and front intake, would it make more sense
if the rear fan was _also_ an intake and thus the H100i setup to exhaust upwards? In theory, the H100i should then
get most of its air from the rear intake (giving better cooling for the chipset too), with the rest coming from the upper side
intake fans (the upper half of the top two fans aim air above the Q4K). A rear intake fan is unusual though, so I wondered
if anyone else has done such a thing.

I should mention that the system does work ok, but I'm still not convinced I have the fans and H100i setup in the best
way, baring mind the system does have to cope with the possible future addition of an extra 580 or other GPU upgrade.

All thoughts welcome!

One remaining issue is that Fan Xpert and the CorsairLink software can't seem to operate at the same time, which is
annoying. I may have to ditch the CL sw, completely change the fan header arrangement, but atm I don't think there are
enough mbd fan headers...

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Meh. Like I said many times before the Bitfenix fans are even crappier than CM fans and the CFM rating on their site is magical too. Static pressure is what you need and big but thin (25mm is considered thin for 140mm even) delivers none of it.

That's why it has no "suction power" because the HDD cage is restricting it and the front panel too if it has a filter and you left it in there.

Front intake and side exhausts is just a recipe of disaster with a enormous fan like that because the enormous fan is already trying hard to flow air through and the GPUs are only inhaling what they can get from the limited airflow and then naturally the heat is all hot or the situation could be worse, the air is not mixing but the side panel fans are pulling so much air through in comparison to the others that air is coming from everywhere causing a really bad air mix so temps are higher than you think.


----------



## mapesdhs

DaveLT writes:
> Meh. Like I said many times before the Bitfenix fans are even crappier than CM fans and the CFM rating on their site is magical too.
> Static pressure is what you need and big but thin (25mm is considered thin for 140mm even) delivers none of it.

Ah well, live and learn. :} It does at least move more air than the stock fan though, that much is certain.

> That's why it has no "suction power" because the HDD cage is restricting it and the front panel too if it has a filter and you left it in there.

No filter, and only one disk in the cage, but yes the cage is in the way. This is why, in my own system, I removed the cage entirely, and
did the same for another build which has a Q4K and three GTX 580 3GB.

> air is coming from everywhere causing a really bad air mix so temps are higher than you think.

You may well be right. Thing is, if the side panel fans are intakes, the H100i should exhaust upwards, yes? And if so, should
the front fan still be an intake?

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Update....

It seems my original instincts were correct. Setting the side panel fans as intakes, with the H100I exhausting upwards,
did not work at all. The CPU was way too hot, pulling air from the GPUs (first ever BSOD aswell). I'm going to switch
the side panel fans back to an exhaust config, flip the H100I fans so they're intakes again, and the rear fan to be an
exhaust once more. Ah well, it was worth a try...

On the plus side though, the Corsair Link setup is gone, so at least Fan Xpert should be able to control all the fans ok.
I've used an Akasa 5-way PWM splitter so that all 4 fans on the H100i are controlled from the single CPU fan header
(power for the fans comes from a SATA power connector, not the fan socket), which means they should all run at the
same speed aswell, giving an even noise output. OPT_FAN has the pump block signal, CHA_FAN1 the rear fan,
CHA_FAN2 the two lower side panel fans, CHA_FAN3 the two upper side panel fans, CHA_FAN4 the front fan. Hmm,
boards like this could really do with more than four chassis fan headers (pic is the E-series board; same fan header layout),
but never mind, it works ok. Just would be nice to have a feedback signal for the chipset fan.

Btw, if anyone has an unwanted set of four wheels from their HAF case, I'd be interested in buying them, or feel free
to graciously donate and I'll cover the shipping.







I have a hefty Aerocool XPredator case which really needs wheels
(total pain moving it around atm) and I plan on buying a Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 case soon which, rather surprisingly,
doesn't come with an option to fit wheels (a case that heavy really needs them IMO). The ability to fit wheels is a really
good feature of the HAF 932, though it's a pity there isn't also a means of attaching carry handles somehow (wheels
deal with movement on a floor ok, but moving a heavy case up/down stairs, or lifting it into a car, that's another matter).
I know someone who has to take their 932 to company sites quite often, so some kind of handle attachment would
be very useful. Has anyone fitted handles to their HAF case? Would be a shame to drill holes in the side panels or
top surface, but I can't think of another way.

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

I counted 6 fan connectors


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I counted 6 fan connectors


Sorry, I meant chassis fan headers.







I'll edit my post above... (I was going to say we could then delete these two posts - is that possible?)

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Sorry, I meant chassis fan headers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll edit my post above... (I was going to say we could then delete these two posts - is that possible?)
> 
> Ian.


The most chassis fan headers you will find on any mobo is 4. That's it.


----------



## SinatraFan

Dave,

My Big Bang Xpower II has 5 fan + 1 CPUfan headers, or 6 total.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Dave,
> 
> My Big Bang Xpower II has 5 fan + 1 CPUfan headers, or 6 total.


Well, watch this. Mine has 5 too


----------



## mapesdhs

The ASUS Z9PE-D16 has 8 total.







(4 front, 2 rear, 2 for CPUs) Two different views:

http://computer-zoo.org/cosmos/asus_z9pe-d16.jpg
http://static.nixpro.by/133/1333/13336/133363/499800.jpg

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Not surprising as it's a server mobo.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Not surprising as it's a server mobo.


Sure, though it can also be a workstation board, but may I quote anyway, "The most chassis fan headers you will find on *any mobo* is 4. ..."

;D

I could also have mentioned the Z9PE-D8 (I'll probably be building a system for someone next year with that or a similar X99 equivalent);
it also has 8 headers and is very much a workstation board. There's a guy who builds custom water-cooled rigs using this board, fitted
with four 7990s.

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Sure, though it can also be a workstation board, but may I quote anyway, "The most chassis fan headers you will find on *any mobo* is 4. ..."
> 
> ;D
> 
> I could also have mentioned the Z9PE-D8 (I'll probably be building a system for someone next year with that or a similar X99 equivalent);
> it also has 8 headers and is very much a workstation board. There's a guy who builds custom water-cooled rigs using this board, fitted
> with four 7990s.
> 
> Ian.


I thought the discussion was about PC mobos? Either way, I can't give a two damn about more headers. The extra ones are usually placed in very awkward locations like the big bang so I just use a PWM splitter (the ones where you have a PWM and tacho of a single fan on only one plug and a molex for the power splitting into 4 or more fans)


----------



## mapesdhs

No idea what you're on about, these are PC mbds.







They might be larger than ATX, but so what? The M4E isn't ATX either.

I use lots of PWM splitters and custom cables. The HAF 932 I've just finished has three split fan setups, 4/2/2 for CPU/fans/fans.

Ian.


----------



## Ithanul

Dang, I like the some of the new builds. I really need to get my Haf X put back together here soon, plus I need to at least for my trip.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well, watch this. Mine has 5 too


I also have the BB Xpower II but don't use any of the built in headers. Everything is done via a Lamptron FC5 V2 controller.


----------



## Ithanul

Finally, got this stupid radiator in.



Maybe tonight I can get this beast close to being built.


----------



## mapesdhs

Blimey, and I thought it was tricky replacing the front 23cm fan with the drive cage in place... :|

Good luck with the build!!

Ian.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Finally, got this stupid radiator in.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tonight I can get this beast close to being built.


It's a bugger to do but it looks as though you are doing it the way I did it - get as much gear out of the way and slide it in. When you finish it, the results are well worth it.


----------



## Zorton

Hi all,

Does anyone know whether the NH-D15 will fit into a HAF 932 Advanced Case ?
My understanding is that it does (checked pcpartpicker) but my real question relates to the 230mm fan on the Haf 932 advanced Side Panel. Will it have to be removed or is there enough space ??

I have a HAF 932 bought last December which I never got around to moving my PC into and I am going to do it next week.
Trying to decide on the D15 or D14. If I have to remove the side fan, will go for the D14..

Any help appreciated.
Regards,
Emilio

PS - I posted the same question in the Noctua NH-D15 club page..


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorton*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know whether the NH-D15 will fit into a HAF 932 Advanced Case ?
> My understanding is that it does (checked pcpartpicker) but my real question relates to the 230mm fan on the Haf 932 advanced Side Panel. Will it have to be removed or is there enough space ??
> 
> I have a HAF 932 bought last December which I never got around to moving my PC into and I am going to do it next week.
> Trying to decide on the D15 or D14. If I have to remove the side fan, will go for the D14..
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> Regards,
> Emilio
> 
> PS - I posted the same question in the Noctua NH-D15 club page..


It will fit fine.


----------



## Zorton

Thanks a million.
Thats me ordering the NH-D15 today in that case...


----------



## mapesdhs

Personally I'd use an H100i instead (though with different fans), so much easier to work with one's GPUs,
installed RAM, cabling, etc., without the clutter of a huge HS, and it cools better too.

Ian.


----------



## Zorton

Cheers Mapesdhs for the response, but as stated in the Noctua Nh-D15 thread - I have already gone ahead and ordered one.
My preference is Air Coolers after extensive research and if I had gone for an AIO Unit, would lean towards the Kraken X61 or Swiftech H220x.
Just don't like the idea of water in my system.
Air cooling for me for forseeable future and love Noctua so happy to give the NH-D15 a try !!


----------



## saipan

yeah, aio's are neat, but for the cost i think air is equal or in fact better


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> yeah, aio's are neat, but for the cost i think air is equal or in fact better


Nope. AIO outperforms air on the same price level and is less cumbersome to install. I don't recall ever having to pull a fan out just to remove the mounting hardware on AIO ... which sits like in the middle of the heatsinks?
And less stress on the PCB as well and the heat is directly transmitted out or in, if you want to.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I also have the BB Xpower II but don't use any of the built in headers. Everything is done via a Lamptron FC5 V2 controller.


Love your build.


----------



## mapesdhs

I have a lot of TRUEs, VenomousXs, Phanteks PH-TC14PEs (a cooler which beat the D14 in reviews
btw, infact so did the V-X in some cases), etc., almost 40 I think. I find units such as the H100i work
much better overall. Lower temps, less noise, way easier to work with, easier maintenance, etc. The
only caveat is as I say i don't like Corsair's stock fans, but then this probably applies to all such coolers,
the stock fans are not the quietest when under max load, for various reasons. Used with better fans
though (in my case, Nanoxia Deep Silence PWM), I'd choose them every time. I have lots of H80s,
H100i, an H110, but I still use air coolers for general benchmarking & suchlike. Note that by better
I don't necessarily mean fans that move more air (the NDS fans I use have a lower cfm rating than
the Corsair originals); rather, I mean much quieter for the same cooling performance. NDS fans are
excellent for this; I use two with an H80/H80i, four with an H100i/H110.

Particularly impressive was switching from a VenomousX to an H80 for a 2700K @ 5GHz; nice drop
in temps, easier to work with, etc. (sits in an Antec 300).

I understand the reluctance to explore water cooling, I felt the same way, but it's really not an issue
these days, plus as I understand it Corsair's warranty covers damage to one's entire system if one
of their water coolers does leak.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And less stress on the PCB as well and the heat is directly transmitted out or in, if you want to.


That's another good point, eg. when I built a 5GHz 2700K + Quadro setup for an engineering company last
year, using an H80 meant safe transport was much easier to arrange. In the past when I've posted systems
with air coolers, all too often, despite extra cable ties in place, the fans come loose in transit. Not possible
with a water cooler, everything is rock steady.

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Mate, static pressure and CFM is important. Those "silence" fans are absolute crap for heatsinks and radiators. Even IMO, for intakes.


----------



## mapesdhs

Nonsense.







Apart from the fact that the cfm ratings are actually quite good with the fans I'm using, the results
speak for themselves: 3930K @ 4.7 with an H110, 64GB RAM, four GTX 580 3GB cards. Another system with
a 3930K @ 4.7 with an H100i, Quadro K5000, two GTX 580s, 32GB RAM. A 3960X @ 4.7 with an H100i, 64GB
RAM, Quadro 4000 and one GTX 580. All the RAM is @ 2133 CL10. Temps very nice, excellent low noise, all
working great. There's a lot of FUD posted about static pressure; simple fact is I get the same performance from
the NDS fans for a lot less noise. Your use of the word 'crap' is just factually wrong, otherwise my systems would
not function as they do.

Kinda bizarre to slag something off when you've never tested it, whereas here I am with a bunch of systems
all work perfectly ok.

People bang on and on about Noctua fans, I have several (including two NF-P12s), but IMO they're incredibly ugly
and far too loud under load.

I used Gelid Wing Blue UVs for a while, but the NDS models are better. You're welcome to your opinions, but
actual build results trump FUD & heresay every time.

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Who do you think wrote that thread in my sig? I ran my tests with many heatsinks and no, silent fans are BS.


----------



## PinzaC55

Thank you. I could tell you a funny story about it


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Who do you think wrote that thread in my sig? I ran my tests with many heatsinks and no, silent fans are BS.


Yeah, sure, so my systems all overheat & explode.







Sheesh...

Btw, I never said the NDS fan is even marketed as a 'silent' fan (one can infer such intent from the name, but that's
another issue). I simply said it made much less noise than the stock Corsair fans and worked just as well. Don't
know why you jumped on the whole silent fan rant. Trying to suggest the fan I've referred to is 'crap' is utter nonsense,
so please stop doing that because you're seriously misleading people by doing so. I respect that you've done tests,
and I agree (plenty of so called 'silent' fans are indeed poor), but the NDS is a very good model IMO. I've given several
examples where it works extremely well, including comments from an end user confirming my assertions. QED.

Ian.


----------



## Kinsman

Howdy all, long time lurker, thought I would add some pics of my old 912 Advanced since it recently went under water. This PC Folds on the I5 [email protected] 24/7, and the R290 mines 24/7. Given aussie summers get a mite warm and I like my peace and quiet, it was finally just time to man up and go water.

Thats a Phobya 280 on top, and a Phobya 200 in the front driven by a Phobya DC-400 and Alphacool Light Tower. Blocks are Alphacool on the CPU and Koolance on the R290. Still considering adding my other R290 in Xfire at the moment.





There are more pics of the upgrade process here.

http://www.junglewraiths.net/gallery/album.php?album_id=2


----------



## mapesdhs

I'm curious, would the 290s need to be in CF for the mining process?

Is it Litecoin mining your doing btw? I'd kinda inferred that power costs meant Bitcoins weren't worth
bothering with anymore, unless one has cheap power (hey, solar panels where you are maybe?...)

Ian.


----------



## Kinsman

Actually for mining its best NOT to crossfire/SLI, your just doubling your output by having 2 cards. I just have another 290 with a stock cooler I find annoying so it will probably end up in here just to shut it up is all.

Re costs, our bills have not changed in six months of mining, but all our PC's have always ran 24/7 so not much to change really. Your correct there is no money in BTC, you need to chase the latest ALT coins for GPU mining now. That R290 is currently making about $30/day on Karmacoin.


----------



## DannyTorrance

Hey, looking for some advice: I've a CM HAF XM, buyed in december and without any problem until yesterday.
I've noticed a little noise coming from the top fan: I've sprayed compressed air, opened the case, searched for wire or other thing hitting the fan, but nothing changed.
The noise starts after some times PC boot, so maybe is only when fan speeds up...?
Someone else had similar problem?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyTorrance*
> 
> Hey, looking for some advice: I've a CM HAF XM, buyed in december and without any problem until yesterday.
> I've noticed a little noise coming from the top fan: I've sprayed compressed air, opened the case, searched for wire or other thing hitting the fan, but nothing changed.
> The noise starts after some times PC boot, so maybe is only when fan speeds up...?
> Someone else had similar problem?


Pretty sure the fan bearing is dead. It's a sleeve bearing in horizontal position obviously the only thing that will happen is that the bearing ate itself after having dried out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinsman*
> 
> Actually for mining its best NOT to crossfire/SLI, your just doubling your output by having 2 cards. I just have another 290 with a stock cooler I find annoying so it will probably end up in here just to shut it up is all.
> 
> Re costs, our bills have not changed in six months of mining, but all our PC's have always ran 24/7 so not much to change really. Your correct there is no money in BTC, you need to chase the latest ALT coins for GPU mining now. That R290 is currently making about $30/day on Karmacoin.


Didn't alt coin mining die out too? For the reason why AMD GPUs finally fell in price that's what I heard.


----------



## Kinsman

There's a new ALT coin all the time. $150 in my bank since last friday mining Karmacoin, but it will die off and then onto the next new thing. I'm in Multipool and they are pretty good at adding new coins.

Radeon prices dropped when asic miners tore the ass out of BTC.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinsman*
> 
> There's a new ALT coin all the time. $150 in my bank since last friday mining Karmacoin, but it will die off and then onto the next new thing. I'm in Multipool and they are pretty good at adding new coins.
> 
> Radeon prices dropped when asic miners tore the ass out of BTC.


They have long tore the arse out of BTC (a year ago) but the real reason it fell recently is because most miners are falling out of all mining completely.


----------



## jdm1080p

here is some things i been doing to the haf 912
http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/jdm1080p/media/Picture4_zps7f73c68b.jpg.html
http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/jdm1080p/media/Picture5_zps3af88010.jpg.html
http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/jdm1080p/media/Picture6_zpsaf365314.jpg.html
http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/jdm1080p/media/Picture7_zps542d1edc.jpg.html

basically im adding more room in the back side for cable management. still working on measurements fr the cable management holes. then after i get all that done im going to be painting the case black. hopfully soon i can start making making some mock ups for watercooling stuff.


----------



## Alphas

I have a 912 advanced and got a watercooling question. Is it possible to mount a 30mm thick 240mm rad on the front panel where the 200mm fan is?

I wanted to have 2x 240mm rad one behind the front panel and the other on the top panel, slight modding is ok.


----------



## Alphas

Oh I have 3x hdd and 2x ssd which means the hdd cage and ssd cage have to be inserted.


----------



## Kinsman

I could fit 2x SSD's in the third bay if I wanted to, so that means 2x mechanical and 2x SSD's with no cages fitted. Anyhow heres a pic of mine with a 200mm phobya fitted, so you can look up the dimensions and compare if you want.

As you can see there is pretty much NO room for error.


----------



## Alphas

Do you think a 240mm rad can be placed where the 200mm fan mounts?
I am intending to keep the 3.5" hdd cage.


----------



## Kinsman

No idea, what are the dimensions of your 240???? then compare.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=phobya+200+radiator


----------



## jdm1080p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphas*
> 
> I have a 912 advanced and got a watercooling question. Is it possible to mount a 30mm thick 240mm rad on the front panel where the 200mm fan is?
> 
> I wanted to have 2x 240mm rad one behind the front panel and the other on the top panel, slight modding is ok.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphas*
> 
> Oh I have 3x hdd and 2x ssd which means the hdd cage and ssd cage have to be inserted.


only way a radiator will fit on the front is if u have nothing in the front


----------



## Alphas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinsman*
> 
> No idea, what are the dimensions of your 240???? then compare.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=phobya+200+radiator


What about coolermaster Glacer 240L? Rad is 269mm x 127mm x 29mm excluding the fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm1080p*
> 
> only way a radiator will fit on the front is if u have nothing in the front


The 200mm fan is 30mm thick, so i suppose a 30mm thick rad should fit too.


----------



## Alphas

It is such a shame that CM did not allow 2x120mm to be mounted behind the front panel with the HDD cage on. The fans can actually fit, just that a little more space for the 2 x fans that could be used to get better airflow without removing the cage at all.

The HAF 912 is a nice medium size case, and having 2x240mm rad (top and front) would make it much better. So I tried to insert the my spare 120mm fans to the drive bay.

The fan almost fit inside but it was a bit too tight, a mod to shift the fixed drive bay back by 2mm should do the trick.


The top 120mm fan fits perfectly, the nuts could hold the screws in place.


The side view shows the fan inserted completely


The problem I find is the depressions made into the front panel which serve no purpose. That depression protrude into the fans and the fan blades may hit it, comon CM what are those?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd imagine that their newer cases do since they sell a 240 mm AIO cooler now. But that is a shame. But this is OCN! We Modify our cases to make it fit lol.


----------



## jdm1080p

you could make it fit with mods sure but as is. will be vary tight fit so tight in fact it might damage the fan blades!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I'd imagine that their newer cases do since they sell a 240 mm AIO cooler now. But that is a shame. But this is OCN! We Modify our cases to make it fit lol.


I think HAF X was designed before AIOs came along ... and CM wouldn't have seen front AIO mountings either.


----------



## Alphas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I'd imagine that their newer cases do since they sell a 240 mm AIO cooler now. But that is a shame. But this is OCN! We Modify our cases to make it fit lol.


Yes I am going to dremel that depression hole to get rid of it. Then the fans for the rad will fit in, with the rad on the front panel of course.


----------



## Alphas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm1080p*
> 
> you could make it fit with mods sure but as is. will be vary tight fit so tight in fact it might damage the fan blades!


That why I test it with a spare fan. While 912 adv could have 2x120mm between the drive cage but the drive cage has to be shift back slightly. So the rad can be mounted on the forward side of front panel.
Haf 932 and those full towers are too tall to fit in my shelf and haf 912 is just right sized.

I had yet seen a rad mounted on the front panel WITH the drive cage on haf912, this could be a first.


----------



## jdm1080p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphas*
> 
> Yes I am going to dremel that depression hole to get rid of it. Then the fans for the rad will fit in, with the rad on the front panel of course.


keep in mind also if you do put a aio cooler in you system make sure the tubes are long enough and not pulling on the motherboard, i know on the haf 912 its tight fit with h60 cooler.
http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/jdm1080p/media/Picture16_zpse70bb7db.jpg.html
http://s1075.photobucket.com/user/jdm1080p/media/Picture17_zps0123698b.jpg.html


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphas*
> 
> Do you think a 240mm rad can be placed where the 200mm fan mounts?
> I am intending to keep the 3.5" hdd cage.


I have a 240mm rad (H100) top mounted in my 912. Nothing can be in the top bay, but it works fine.


----------



## blue-cat

Hello all, I sold my Orange and White HAF932 on eBay UK a good while ago but I just found the Installation Guide Booklet. If anyone needs it let me know and its yours.

And has the new owner turned up here at all?


----------



## Beyond5150

Thought I would post my system. It still needs upgrading but its a start.






Some are a little fuzzy, but when I get a chance, I will take better photos.

System:
HAF X Full Tower
ASUS CrossFire V Formula Motherboard
AMD FX 8150 8 core 3.61GHz CPU Black Edition
16Gb G Skill RAM
2x HIS Radeon 6950 2GB GDDR5 Crossfired
Thermalright IFX-14 Inferno Fire eXtinguisher with HR-10 cooler CPU Cooler
WD 1TB Green
WD 500GB Blue
Maxtor 6 300GB
SanDisk 256MB SSD
LG DVD-RW Lightscribe
Windows 7 Ultimate 7.5 Windows Rating (who really cares?)


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beyond5150*
> 
> ScanDisk 256MB SSD


Hmm, is that perhaps actually a Sandisk SSD?...

Ian.


----------



## Beyond5150

yeah, sorry. Misspelled.


----------



## SinatraFan

For those of you that were following my Death Star build. I've just started on a second cube build I call Horizontal HAF. This build will have a horizontal MOBO instead of vertical. Here's the link in case you plan to follow...

Sinatra Fan's HORIZONTAL HAF build log


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beyond5150*
> 
> yeah, sorry. Misspelled.


It's ok, thought just for a moment perhaps you had a branded unit from scan.co.uk.









Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> It's ok, though just for a moment perhaps you had a branded unit from scan.co.uk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.


XD That would be proper comedy.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> XD That would be proper comedy.


Yup, that's why I asked.







Wouldn't have surprised me though, what with AMD rebranding SSDs, etc.

Back on topic...

Am I the only one who's really miffed at the way DDR3 prices have shot up in the last 18 months? I read in a forum yesterday
someone's opinion that perhaps it was a deliberate move to make DDR4 launch pricing look not quite such a ripoff.

I'm building another HAF 932 setup atm, 3930K, ASUS P9X79 WS, but as I look around at RAM pricing, yikes... :\

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Yup, that's why I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have surprised me though, what with AMD rebranding SSDs, etc.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> Am I the only one who's really miffed at the way DDR3 prices have shot up in the last 18 months? I read in a forum yesterday
> someone's opinion that perhaps it was a deliberate move to make DDR4 launch pricing look not quite such a ripoff.
> 
> I'm building another HAF 932 setup atm, 3930K, ASUS P9X79 WS, but as I look around at RAM pricing, yikes... :\
> 
> Ian.


Exactly it's a complete ripoff


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Exactly it's a complete ripoff


In early 2013 I bought a bunch of new GSkill 8GB (2x4) Ripjaw 2133 kits for less than 45 UKP each, and some
Mushkin kits that were about the same. Today the same GSkill kit is 70 UKP - more than 50% increase for no valid
reason in just 18 months, but because it's not house prices or car fuel, there's no howl of media protest.

So I look to eBay instead, though these days there are few bargains. I did manage to get some 8GB 2133
kits a couple of months ago, but not many around now.

A couple of months ago I bought two 32GB/2400 kits (4x8) for 250 UKP each; now the same kit is well over 300. Grrr...

Is it an attempt to slow down the growth of RAM capacity in PCs, so that console ports will be easier? I have no idea,
but it's really annoying. GPUs are moving towards 4GB to 8GB RAM, yet that's not going to work very well if a PC's
main RAM can't expand to match because it's too expensive to buy.

Ian.


----------



## ShadowRSA




----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Yup, that's why I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have surprised me though, what with AMD rebranding SSDs, etc.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> Am I the only one who's really miffed at the way DDR3 prices have shot up in the last 18 months? I read in a forum yesterday
> someone's opinion that perhaps it was a deliberate move to make DDR4 launch pricing look not quite such a ripoff.
> 
> I'm building another HAF 932 setup atm, 3930K, ASUS P9X79 WS, but as I look around at RAM pricing, yikes... :\
> 
> Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly it's a complete ripoff
Click to expand...

They kinda needed to shut down a lot of DDR3 factories to turn them into DDR4 factories. On top of that, back in the "glory days" (where I got a 32GB kit for $100), they were actually selling RAM at a loss.

First prices went back up to "normal", then continued going up as there wasn't as much supply due to the transition. It is unlikely that DDR3's price will ever go down again as they will continue to convert them to DDR4 factories, but DDR4 prices will go down in time.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

hmmm how come I got a notification about someone quoting me here but I can't find it.

I'm look at you KyadCK


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> hmmm how come I got a notification about someone quoting me here but I can't find it.
> 
> I'm look at you KyadCK


Because of OCN's stupid draft system.

I typed somethign out. Read everything again, decided it (what i typed) was stupid, closed the window. Fast forward 2 weeks or more, I see DaveLT's post, respond to it, and BOOM the other thing is there too.









So I deleted it.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because of OCN's stupid draft system.
> 
> I typed somethign out. Read everything again, decided it (what i typed) was stupid, closed the window. Fast forward 2 weeks or more, I see DaveLT's post, respond to it, and BOOM the other thing is there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I deleted it.


oh ok, then I won't respond and start another useless online fight


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because of OCN's stupid draft system.
> 
> I typed somethign out. Read everything again, decided it (what i typed) was stupid, closed the window. Fast forward 2 weeks or more, I see DaveLT's post, respond to it, and BOOM the other thing is there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok, then I won't respond and start another useless online fight
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Alvin Porras

*My Haf DESTROYER*


----------



## Boardr45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight091*
> 
> My Haf 932 so far. I just finished installing the water cooling.
> 
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/1-42_zpsfe05c682.jpg.html
> 
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/3-12_zps8891127d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/2-23_zps70201971.jpg.html


_REAPER_ where can I find that rear radiator adapter mount ? Been searching for something similar, your's is bad ass!


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boardr45*
> 
> _REAPER_ where can I find that rear radiator adapter mount ? Been searching for something similar, your's is bad ass!






Boardr45 I think Frozen CPU has what your looking for


----------



## Boardr45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> 
> Boardr45 I think Frozen CPU has what your looking for


Good call! Found it!!


----------



## Lucky 23

Nice build


----------



## travbabble

Just got back into building, threw this thing together. Just ordered a gtx 980 so the 760's will be leaving on monday


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travbabble*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back into building, threw this thing together. Just ordered a gtx 980 so the 760's will be leaving on monday


Nice. I have my two 670s under water and am leaning towards getting the new 970's recent reviews show their 4k and 1600p performance in sli is more that good.

for about 675 dollars the 4k performance at stock clocks is showing high 40's for fps and at 1600p i think it was 60 and 80 fps.









My haf 932 will either be getting a make over or I'll be jumping ship to the Corsair Air 540. I know, Blasphemy









i was between that and the Haf XB. but i want to see my rig. im kinda like that.


----------



## travbabble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Nice. I have my two 670s under water and am leaning towards getting the new 970's recent reviews show their 4k and 1600p performance in sli is more that good.
> 
> for about 675 dollars the 4k performance at stock clocks is showing high 40's for fps and at 1600p i think it was 60 and 80 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haf 932 will either be getting a make over or I'll be jumping ship to the Corsair Air 540. I know, Blasphemy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was between that and the Haf XB. but i want to see my rig. im kinda like that.


I do 1080p for now, planning on getting 4k monitor sometime next year. Eventually I'll probably do another 980. Either way should be good, I love the power consumption numbers I'm seeing out there, can't wait to get mine in!


----------



## Vario

Are the right and left side panels interchangeable on the HAF 912?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Are the right and left side panels interchangeable on the HAF 912?


It is yes I actually reversed the panels on my 912.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It is yes I actually reversed the panels on my 912.


Nice. I have a HAF I de-riveted but I don't have the panel with the text on it. If I can't find the panel, I might just buy another back panel from CM store, since the text and intake fan bulge is a bit more aggressive than I'd like.

While its completely apart, I should probably paint it. I am working on a new front fascia made from wood and steel.


----------



## ScuzzTech

Figured I would join in on this awesome thread, almost done with my 932 modding. Sleeved cables and custom loop is coming soon. Love this case!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> XD That would be proper comedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's why I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have surprised me though, what with AMD rebranding SSDs, etc.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> Am I the only one who's really miffed at the way DDR3 prices have shot up in the last 18 months? I read in a forum yesterday
> someone's opinion that perhaps it was a deliberate move to make DDR4 launch pricing look not quite such a ripoff.
> 
> I'm building another HAF 932 setup atm, 3930K, ASUS P9X79 WS, but as I look around at RAM pricing, yikes... :\
> 
> Ian.
Click to expand...

Eh, I heard that DDR3 competition was so bad, that the manufacturers were selling at near cost, leaving razer thin profits. Then a few manufacturers got out of the ram market, and they also idles some factories to get supply back in line with demand.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> XD That would be proper comedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's why I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have surprised me though, what with AMD rebranding SSDs, etc.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> Am I the only one who's really miffed at the way DDR3 prices have shot up in the last 18 months? I read in a forum yesterday
> someone's opinion that perhaps it was a deliberate move to make DDR4 launch pricing look not quite such a ripoff.
> 
> I'm building another HAF 932 setup atm, 3930K, ASUS P9X79 WS, but as I look around at RAM pricing, yikes... :\
> 
> Ian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, I heard that DDR3 competition was so bad, that the manufacturers were selling at near cost, leaving razer thin profits. Then a few manufacturers got out of the ram market, and they also idles some factories to get supply back in line with demand.
Click to expand...

And, you know, changing out factories so they can make DDR4...

Prices are not likely to go back down as they shift more and more factories to DDR4 production.


----------



## ScuzzTech

Quick update of the case after installing sleeved cables.
I start loving how much room there is everytime I open this 932


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScuzzTech*
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2185198/width/350/height/700]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2185198/width/350/height/700[/URL]
> 
> Quick update of the case after installing sleeved cables.
> I start loving how much room there is everytime I open this 932[/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Looking Good. [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> Love that PSU cover. neat idea.


----------



## ScuzzTech

Thanks! It was an accident it turned out that way, but turned out better than if I had completely repainted it.


----------



## wrath04

You Gotta love it when an accident turns out that great!
Awesome Cover!


----------



## ScuzzTech

I got lucky with this one, probably couldn't do it again if I tried.
Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

Sup guys!









I'm just stickin my nose in to say that I got something solid goin on with the 932 soon as the rest of my WC parts get here. Cleaned up the WC build to make the interior a bit more roomy to work in, but I won't have Projeckt Darkside up an running until I get my fittings. After that it's FULL steam ahead and beware the lunatic pushing his computer down the street.









~Ceadder


----------



## CM-Patrick

To all HAF 912 owners, the windowed side panel is back in stock
HAF 912 Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel


----------



## DaveLT

Is it possible to make a HAF 912 side window panel that is completely flat (not protruding) and with a square window?


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> To all HAF 912 owners, the windowed side panel is back in stock
> HAF 912 Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Is it possible to make a HAF 912 side window panel that is completely flat (not protruding) and with a square window?


Hello DaveLT,

Are you asking for a Windows side panel without the fan 120mm fan mount?

Edit: I see what you mean. Unfortunately this is the only Windowed Side Panel that we offer.

Respectfully,
Patrick
CMUSA Support


----------



## niks2012

CM-Patrick any idea where i can get that windowed side panel in India? Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> Hello DaveLT,
> 
> Are you asking for a Windows side panel without the fan 120mm fan mount?
> 
> Edit: I see what you mean. Unfortunately this is the only Windowed Side Panel that we offer.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Patrick
> CMUSA Support


I see.








Thanks patrick.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> To all HAF 912 owners, the windowed side panel is back in stock
> HAF 912 Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel


I'll take one please








......I am ordering one though


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Okay, so shipping is actually more than the panel........


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niks2012*
> 
> CM-Patrick any idea where i can get that windowed side panel in India? Thanks in advance


Hello Niks2012,

I would suggest submitting a ticket. The support team in your region should be able to assist you in getting the side panel.
https://account.coolermaster.com/LogOn.aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks patrick.


You're welcome


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I'll take one please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......I am ordering one though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Okay, so shipping is actually more than the panel........


I apologize DownshiftArtist, that is what the shipping carriers charge based on weight and size.


----------



## niks2012

Thank you so much CM-Patrick


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> I apologize DownshiftArtist, that is what the shipping carriers charge based on weight and size.


No worries Pat, I know it's out of CM's control. Still lame though







Thanks for letting us know it was back in stock


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niks2012*
> 
> Thank you so much CM-Patrick


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> No worries Pat, I know it's out of CM's control. Still lame though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know it was back in stock


You're welcome Guys


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks patrick.


Storm Enforcer windowed side panel also fits the HAF 912


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Storm Enforcer windowed side panel also fits the HAF 912


I know. But it's gaudy.


----------



## Hammonds

Here is what my PC is currently looking like.

Intel i7 3960x @ 4.5ghz
nVidia GTX Titan SLI @ 1149mhz
Mushkin Ridgeback Redline 16GB
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
Full custom EK water loop
Cooler Master HAF-X


----------



## scubadiver59

We need to add the CM HAF Stacker 935 to this thread as well.

I have one coming in from NewEgg that I picked up tonight for $119 ($30 instant coupon and $20 Rebate)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> We need to add the CM HAF Stacker 935 to this thread as well.
> 
> I have one coming in from NewEgg that I picked up tonight for $119 ($30 instant coupon and $20 Rebate)


Looks like a HAF, but wow compared to my 932 it's tiny.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Looks like a HAF, but wow compared to my 932 it's tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


Is it? I thought a 932 is tiny when I looked at the 935 (note : 935 not 925)


----------



## Protokardas

A quick question, I'm helping a friend do a core upgrade of his build (swapping out the CPU, CPU cooler, Mobo, and GPU for newer models). I'm wondering if a Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU cooler will fit in his HAF 922. And if so, will he still be able to put on the side and top panel fans? They are currently Cooler Master 200mm MegaFlows, which we eventually plan to be swapping out for fans of a different color.


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> We need to add the CM HAF Stacker 935 to this thread as well.
> 
> I have one coming in from NewEgg that I picked up tonight for $119 ($30 instant coupon and $20 Rebate)


We have a Stacker Club here.









official-haf-stacker-owners-club


----------



## saipan

would this fit into the top of a hafx?

http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=897


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> would this fit into the top of a hafx?
> 
> http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=897


Nice.







Looks like it would fit in my 912 a lot better than my H100.


----------



## saipan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it would fit in my 912 a lot better than my H100.


hmm zalman dimensions 276mm 122mm 73 mm
haf x is 230mm 599mm 550mm

um so the hafx is too narrow? bummer the zalman is expensive but looks pretty neat


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Looks like a HAF, but wow compared to my 932 it's tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? I thought a 932 is tiny when I looked at the 935 (note : 935 not 925)
Click to expand...

It's that Mini Case they added that makes it look bigger. Exteriorly I think that It is indeed bigger. But there isn't much of a difference internally except you lose some space with the 925. imho anyway. It could be a trick on the eyes but yeah the 932 is plenty big internally. With that mini case they include you can mount two 360s' which is better than the 932 any day of the week in that regard. I can only mount a single 360 in my 932 unless I modd it to accept a 200 Extreme which is next on my list of things to do.









~Ceadder


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> hmm zalman dimensions 276mm 122mm 73 mm
> haf x is 230mm 599mm 550mm
> 
> um so the hafx is too narrow? bummer the zalman is expensive but looks pretty neat


You're reading from the wrong way
It's 122mm 276mm 73mm against 230 599 550

Why do you think height width and depth descriptors exist

Looks expensive but also looks gaudy and has performance of nein
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's that Mini Case they added that makes it look bigger. Exteriorly I think that It is indeed bigger. But there isn't much of a difference internally except you lose some space with the 925. imho anyway. It could be a trick on the eyes but yeah the 932 is plenty big internally. With that mini case they include you can mount two 360s' which is better than the 932 any day of the week in that regard. I can only mount a single 360 in my 932 unless I modd it to accept a 200 Extreme which is next on my list of things to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You call the 932 big? Nope, THIS IS BIG


----------



## saipan

a simple it would fit would suffice.

the cm site lists width first. i agree is was i taught length width height

http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/haf-series/haf-x.html


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> We have a Stacker Club here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official-haf-stacker-owners-club


Danke! Moving over there to subscribe!


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Update to my Haf 932. Went from amd to Intel. And removed radiators to Mount them externally. He's a rough start.

I left the rad hoses long until I figure where I'm placing it when I move next week.

Yes overkill but I had a collection going.


----------



## Pittster

Got sick of the air turbulence noise being produced by the side intake fan at full speed. So I ordered a DEMCI 140mm magnetic filter and have put it on the side and removed the intake fins that come standard these created alot of air turbulence.

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...3-4547-9122-90C2C9D2EEC9_zpsnnnhm1bs.jpg.html

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pi...1-4344-AD99-257DEDFCDC8E_zpshj9vht8x.jpg.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome job!









~Ceadder


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Awesome job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah took some time to do nicely used a dremel to take the raw material off then 1200 wet and dry rub down to give it a smooth edge


----------



## saipan

if people have time could you please post what aio cpu cooler you are using in the *hafx* and if mods were needed to install. so confused on what fits and what doesnt

ive seen the corsair aio cooler compatibility thread but havent seen other brands on this website


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> if people have time could you please post what aio cpu cooler you are using in the *hafx* and if mods were needed to install. so confused on what fits and what doesnt
> 
> ive seen the corsair aio cooler compatibility thread but havent seen other brands on this website


Anything that fits within 8" of clearance or less. I have had H50 and with the X you should be able to run any 240 on the market. I ran the H50 in the 5.25 bay slot. Corsair 240 units I believe are compatible as well as Cooler Master 240 units. I don't have an X but my 932 is the base model for when they designed X and most of the interior is 100% the same. So anything that fits within 8" would do so long as you take into account the clearance for RAM slots and that is something that is motherboard related, not Case related....

No modding should be necessary unless you want your Rad in the very top. That space is best used for one side of a Push Pull setup(fans) and the undercarriage in the top is best for the Radiator to make cleaning your AIO a breeze.









~Ceadder


----------



## saipan

yeah i want a dual on top...thats where i run into issues i think. CM has new neptons coming out soon...maybe they will work. thanks for the info


----------



## DaveLT

Doesn't the HAF X have quite a lot of space up top?


----------



## Cosworth

Hi guys been a while but I have an update my old board burnt out after disagreeing with my backup mouse for some reason and I was forced to buy a new board however I'd completely forgotten to measure the new board before I'd ordered it! Such a simple mistake and I'd made it anyway the board had arrive and after having accurate measurements it would just go when I wasn't sure it'd go with it being an EATX board. Anyway my HAF 922 now has a new lease of life housing an ASROCK Z77 Extreme 11 which is something of a relief I didn't want to buy a new case just yet lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Decided to go three 360s' in mine. Gonna be a bit though since I've torn down to mod over the winter. Stay tuned.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jammyd22

HAF 932 with Custom Borderlands Paint Job, Courtesy of 2K and Chillblast


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Cool, looks awesome


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jammyd22*
> 
> HAF 932 with Custom Borderlands Paint Job, Courtesy of 2K and Chillblast


Very Nice


----------



## Ceadderman

Update on my 932...

I've removed the 5.25 bay.
removed the HDD rack as well.

Drilled out the remaining rivets to the back and flipped that.
Which requires flipping the MoBo tray as well. Kinda blew it by drilling out the rivets holding the tray to the back but I'm not sweating it since I'm replacing all the silver ones with black enamel coated rivets.

Up next is modding the doors to allow the removal of them without catching on my dual 360 setup which will be mounted to the front panel for stability. Going to be running three 360s' in this case. 2 Vertical along the front and one up on top. So the only holes being drilled into the case (save for the replacement rivets to stabilize the MB tray at the bottom and back) will be to the I/O ports of the Radiator being mounted atop my HAF. Everything is going to be Intake which means I will be selling my MDiFlex filters soon since none of them will be usable in this system.









After I mod the doors and the top, I will be modding the front panel to remove all the grill work save for the side pieces up front. Darkside is under way again.









~Ceadder


----------



## mdroberts728

What rad is that for the 200mm? My build is VERY similar and need the same rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dredknot*
> 
> Update to my build.
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme z
> 2600k 5ghz
> 3 gtx 580s 3gbs
> 16gigs ram
> EK supreme LTX cpu block
> 360mm rad on top
> 200mm rad up front
> frozenQ res


----------



## Ceadderman

It's a Phobya 200.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jammyd22*
> 
> HAF 932 with Custom Borderlands Paint Job, Courtesy of 2K and Chillblast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jammyd22*
> 
> HAF 932 with Custom Borderlands Paint Job, Courtesy of 2K and Chillblast
Click to expand...

Looks awesome but 2 things struck me. PSU not painted to match leaves a gaping hole in the back and the front I/O panel likewise leaves a gaping hole in what is otherwise an epic mod.









~Ceadder


----------



## macedoneli

hi folk

got new MB ASRock Z97 Extreme 4 and don't know where to connect HAF932 front panel "connectors"



there wasn't problem to connect: HD_AUDIO1, 2 USB(2_3&4_5) ports, PWR&Reset pins; i didn't connected hdd and power led pins is that ok ? i hate when it's blinking all the time

on the MB is COM1 pins what is it for ??? also front panel has 1394 connector and don't know where to plug it new MB's doesn't have that support ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> hi folk
> 
> got new MB ASRock Z97 Extreme 4 and don't know where to connect HAF932 front panel "connectors"
> 
> 
> 
> there wasn't problem to connect: HD_AUDIO1, 2 USB(2_3&4_5) ports, PWR&Reset pins; i didn't connected hdd and power led pins is that ok ? i hate when it's blinking all the time
> 
> on the MB is COM1 pins what is it for ??? also front panel has 1394 connector and don't know where to plug it new MB's doesn't have that support ?


I would still connect them and just put a post it over the LEDs if it bothered me that much. Heck I even replaced the LEDs in mine with low intensity bulbs because the Blue LEDs are simply too bright and Red is more along the lines of my color scheme.

COM1 shudn't be case related either unless you're running a serial port through it. And 1394 is old tech so it shouldn't be on that board. Nothing to worry about in that regard.

~Ceadder


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdroberts728*
> 
> What rad is that for the 200mm? My build is VERY similar and need the same rad.


I notice he lists his system as having three GTX 580 3GB cards. Hopefully of interest, I recently benchmarked a GTX 980 vs. 1/2/3x GTX 580 3GB,
results on my site here (check out the Unigine Valley results). The 980 was a lot better in many cases than I was expecting. All tests done
with a 5GHz 2700K and ASUS M4E.

Ian.


----------



## mdroberts728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I notice he lists his system as having three GTX 580 3GB cards. Hopefully of interest, I recently benchmarked a GTX 980 vs. 1/2/3x GTX 580 3GB,
> results on my site here (check out the Unigine Valley results). The 980 was a lot better in many cases than I was expecting. All tests done
> with a 5GHz 2700K and ASUS M4E.
> 
> Ian.


That's why I'm going to sli 980s with an overclocked 5930k and 16GB ram at 2800MHz


----------



## D4rKiTo

I made this weekend a few big changes to my old haf 932.



This was the current state in the last 4 years ago (different motherboards, ram, psu, etc.. but similar to this).

First I painted black with spray the inside of my case a few weeks ago,



but last friday I received my first custom watercooling (its a phobya 240lt kit, it is cheap, it comes with black tubes and transparent coolant but bought transparent tubes and blue coolant, just personal preference):







Then I was bored and I did some psu covers/rack prototype with cardboard and fiber carbon vinyl:



I've a few meters of acrylic so I hope in next week I'll change the cardboard covers ^^

Btw, sorry for my bad english, could be better


----------



## Jammyd22

I completely agree, a slight over sight on there part.
I'm looking at getting an EK water cooling loop in the same theme...are they pricey? or is there another manufacturer that do similar?

thanks


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdroberts728*
> 
> That's why I'm going to sli 980s with an overclocked 5930k and 16GB ram at 2800MHz


That's going to be a sweeeeeeet system! 8)

I do have a 3930K setup with 64GB RAM and four 3GB 580s, but it's for CUDA research rather than gaming.
Oddly enough, I was thinking of building a 5930K/2x980 system next year sometime, for gaming on my 48" TV
with some of the newer games I'm interested in, but that's for later.

Ian.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> That's going to be a sweeeeeeet system! 8)
> 
> I do have a 3930K setup with 64GB RAM and four 3GB 580s, but it's for CUDA research rather than gaming.
> Oddly enough, I was thinking of building a 5930K/2x980 system next year sometime, for gaming on my 48" TV
> with some of the newer games I'm interested in, but that's for later.
> 
> Ian.


Maybe you can go and buy used 4930K and save money because I've just found out that for some reason ... There really isn't any benefit of going from 4930k to 5930k. I guess that wasn't too hard to understand but the only reason you want to go to X99 is the 5960x or the cheap 5820K but you can buy a cheaper used 4930K and clock even higher (There isn't much IPC difference between IB-E and HW-E) and DDR4 prices are just a ripoff.


----------



## macedoneli

Case Fans to PSU or to motherboard ?

CPU (4 pin) fan and Rear 140mm (3pin) fan are connected to Motherboard. 3 (240mm) fans are connected to the PSU

is this situation okay ?


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Maybe you can go and buy used 4930K and save money because I've just found out that for some reason ... There really isn't any benefit of going from 4930k to 5930k. ...


Oddly enough I'd pondered that as an option too. I've obtained several 3930K/3960X/3970X used CPUs in the past, which went into
pro systems all done with the ASUS P9X79 WS. I have another I've not yet sold, so who knows, if I can bag a 4930K or 4960X for a
good price, I might change my mind... however, the down side is the very limited Intel SATA3 on X79 which really bugs me.

I won't be considering any X99 build though until RAM pricing has come waaay down, because atm DDR4 is a ripoff IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> Case Fans to PSU or to motherboard ?


I connect them all to the mbd, but I do use PWM splitters to provide sensible control over fan speeds via the mbd control sw.

Ian.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can We keep this thread on topic please?

THanks.

~Ceadder


----------



## chaozzzsg

Hi guys. I have a questionbfor the vga holder. I am intending to mount a 120mm fan on it using cable ties, as the 80mm for me is insufficient due to me using a tri sli setup. I am also angling it sligtly upwards to the side to enable airflow across the gpu using a plastic block.

How does this sounds?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozzzsg*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a questionbfor the vga holder. I am intending to mount a 120mm fan on it using cable ties, as the 80mm for me is insufficient due to me using a tri sli setup. I am also angling it sligtly upwards to the side to enable airflow across the gpu using a plastic block.
> 
> How does this sounds?


wich vga holder?
I have Haf X it comes with VGA holder . if that is the same one u got then yes not bad idea to mount a fan on it
or u can just put a good fan on side panel that will be better (if u can mount a fan on the side panel )

but keep in mind that the vga holder from cooler master it is old and most gpu's these days doesn't fit with it


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey guys, I've got my DEMCiFlex Filters up for sale. You will find them in the Cooling section of Marketplace.

Got other odds n ends PM me for details. If you always wanted to change your LEDs out but didn't know how or didn't want to take the chance? Well maybe I can help.









~Ceadder


----------



## Telamon25346

the best thing cooler master could do is make new neon series of the HAF X and they all come with different paint schemes and they could do what nvidia does and let other companies take reference models that they make and the companies can paint them and produce them.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummmm they no longer make the X. They do make the 935 though so maybe they could make something like what you're referring to and make manufacturer colored schemes based on the 935.









~Ceadder


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ummmm they no longer make the X.


Not according to the CM rep that answered a Q I posted recently...

Is CM still making the HAF X


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ummmm they no longer make the X.
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the CM rep that answered a Q I posted recently...
> 
> Is CM still making the HAF X
Click to expand...

Wow, HAF X is old hat compared to 935. I like the X but would rather have 935.









~Ceadder


----------



## SinatraFan

I like the 935, but the X still has its place. For one, it accommodates larger mobo's than the 935.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I like the 935, but the X still has its place. For one, it accommodates larger mobo's than the 935.


They don't get any larger than EATX and the 935 is rated for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I like the 935, but the X still has its place. For one, it accommodates larger mobo's than the 935.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get any larger than EATX and the 935 is rated for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTX_(form_factor)


----------



## mdroberts728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTX_(form_factor)


Are you forgetting the XL-ATX?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdroberts728*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTX_(form_factor)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you forgetting the XL-ATX?
Click to expand...

This one had a helpful image for size comparison.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> They don't get any larger than EATX and the 935 is rated for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


My MSI Big Bang XPower II will not fit in a 935. It's an ATX-XL board

Here's a thread discussing it a bit
XL-ATX vs E-ATX


----------



## Erick Silver

My Pictures!!!! They be gone. Stupid Imageshack!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> They don't get any larger than EATX and the 935 is rated for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MSI Big Bang XPower II will not fit in a 935. It's an ATX-XL board
> 
> Here's a thread discussing it a bit
> XL-ATX vs E-ATX
Click to expand...

If it won't fit 935, I doubt that ur MSi board will fit X. X is the same exact size internally as 932. Unless XLATX has the same mounting points as EATX, it is unlikely to fit HAF-X. I could be wrong if CM is still building the X and included XL in their mfr'ing process.

~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> My Pictures!!!! They be gone. Stupid Imageshack!!


That's why I store my images @ Photobucket.









~Ceadder


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If it won't fit 935, I doubt that ur MSi board will fit X. X is the same exact size internally as 932. Unless XLATX has the same mounting points as EATX, it is unlikely to fit HAF-X. I could be wrong if CM is still building the X and included XL in their mfr'ing process.
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sorry, but I already have 2 X cases with BBXPII boards and they fit great. Oh and CM confirmed that they will NOT fit in the 935 case. Only EATX. They don't have enough PCI slots (8 vs 9) and there simply is not enough room. I already pressed CM about it when the first post about the stacker came out. I was very interested in it and was a bit bummed to find out I couldn't use the case for that board


----------



## mistax

Hey i was wondering what are some good fans to replace the side/front/rear/bottom for more air movement. Currently the stock fans don't have enough pull to go through the demciflex filter and it's a bit hot in my system. The gentletyphoon 2150 i have on h70 do a great job though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Which case? I have both the DEMCiFlex filters and the 932 and never had a problem with the stock fans. I did add extra fans when I installed my H50 though and those were Yate Loons 120 in Red LED units.

~Ceadder


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which case? I have both the DEMCiFlex filters and the 932 and never had a problem with the stock fans. I did add extra fans when I installed my H50 though and those were Yate Loons 120 in Red LED units.
> 
> ~Ceadder


Haf 932. I'm running a 970 @ 4.2 and a 290 @ 1110. The 970 idles a bit higher now at around 43-45C and is just a few C higher, but the airflow to the 290 seems to be alot lower as now during an average game with fan on 100% it will not go below 80C in the case. I took off the side filter and the temperature drop down to 68-70C and dropping down the fan speed to around 60-75% would still yield better results with the filter off then 100% with filter on.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Haf 932. I'm running a 970 @ 4.2 and a 290 @ 1110. The 970 idles a bit higher now at around 43-45C and is just a few C higher, but the airflow to the 290 seems to be alot lower as now during an average game with fan on 100% it will not go below 80C in the case. I took off the side filter and the temperature drop down to 68-70C and dropping down the fan speed to around 60-75% would still yield better results with the filter off then 100% with filter on.


That is quite a high idle for a 970 ... 
My 970 idles at around 37C and this is a country with 31C ambients


----------



## Attomsk

Hey guys just wanted to post here to let everyone know that the Noctua D-15 fits into the 922 HAF *even with a 200mm side fan*. The caveat is that you need lower profile ram to get it in there in its stock configuration. If you don't have a side fan then you have quite a lot of wiggle room.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Haf 932. I'm running a 970 @ 4.2 and a 290 @ 1110. The 970 idles a bit higher now at around 43-45C and is just a few C higher, but the airflow to the 290 seems to be alot lower as now during an average game with fan on 100% it will not go below 80C in the case. I took off the side filter and the temperature drop down to 68-70C and dropping down the fan speed to around 60-75% would still yield better results with the filter off then 100% with filter on.
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a high idle for a 970 ...
> My 970 idles at around 37C and this is a country with 31C ambients
Click to expand...

Not high at all. He's got it OC'ing @4.2 Ghz. I'll go out on a limb here but given that OC, I'd bet that w/o it he would be running nearly the same temp as your 970. Nothing to see here (imho) folks, assuming 4.2 is not stock Clock speed.









In either case what are you running for Cooling purposes? Air or water?









~Ceadder


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not high at all. He's got it OC'ing @4.2 Ghz. I'll go out on a limb here but given that OC, I'd bet that w/o it he would be running nearly the same temp as your 970. Nothing to see here (imho) folks, assuming 4.2 is not stock Clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In either case what are you running for Cooling purposes? Air or water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm running an h70 right, but by end of next week I'll be switching to an i7-4790k. With a swiftech 240x exhausting through the top. I will probably use my ap45 as the exhaust in the rear and the intake on bottom. But I'm not sure what 4 fans I should use for the side panel and if there are any solid solutions for the front. I would assume these all need to be high static pressure to move air efficiently through the filter


----------



## Ceadderman

Here is the issue. Your MB isn't getting the airflow it would get with a traditional CPU cooler. As a result your GPU are pushing out hot air and contributing to the system temperature and getting your attention. I would suggest that you change your AIO to Intake over exhaust and see how that performs before investing in any more fans.









~Ceadder


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Here is the issue. Your MB isn't getting the airflow it would get with a traditional CPU cooler. As a result your GPU are pushing out hot air and contributing to the system temperature and getting your attention. I would suggest that you change your AIO to Intake over exhaust and see how that performs before investing in any more fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That is what the h70 is atm push and pull from rear


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not high at all. He's got it OC'ing @4.2 Ghz. I'll go out on a limb here but given that OC, I'd bet that w/o it he would be running nearly the same temp as your 970. Nothing to see here (imho) folks, assuming 4.2 is not stock Clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In either case what are you running for Cooling purposes? Air or water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh I thought he said a GTX970 lul ... Was too tired to think yesterday


----------



## Ceadderman

Awkay. Well when you mount the Swiftech I believe u will have better results set to Intake. I had my h50 p/p setup in my 5.25 in exhaust,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not high at all. He's got it OC'ing @4.2 Ghz. I'll go out on a limb here but given that OC, I'd bet that w/o it he would be running nearly the same temp as your 970. Nothing to see here (imho) folks, assuming 4.2 is not stock Clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In either case what are you running for Cooling purposes? Air or water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I thought he said a GTX970 lul ... Was too tired to think yesterday
Click to expand...

All good. Happens to the best of us.









~Ceadder


----------



## aaronsta1

I have a HAF 912..
before i tear it all apart to find out it wont work, has anyone put a CM 140XL in the top using the 120 fan holes?

i kind of measured it, it might it the board on the inside.. i dont think i can use the push/pull. but if i can mount the radiator with the 120 fan holes and use the 140 fan on the inside ill be happy.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> I have a HAF 912..
> before i tear it all apart to find out it wont work, has anyone put a CM 140XL in the top using the 120 fan holes?
> 
> i kind of measured it, it might it the board on the inside.. i dont think i can use the push/pull. but if i can mount the radiator with the 120 fan holes and use the 140 fan on the inside ill be happy.


You have only 25mm of space for a 140mm the radiator is 38mm thick.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You have only 25mm of space for a 140mm the radiator is 38mm thick.


so just as i thought it will hit the top of the board?


----------



## Ceadderman

If it were a 200 yes. I am not sure that a140 would. Take ur 140 fan and lay it atop ur case overlaying the 120 mounting spot and look into ur case. If u can see the board and it's clear u Shud be fine. Then do the same internally to make sure.









~Ceadder


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If it were a 200 yes. I am not sure that a140 would. Take ur 140 fan and lay it atop ur case overlaying the 120 mounting spot and look into ur case. If u can see the board and it's clear u Shud be fine. Then do the same internally to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


yeah if i try to use the 120mm holes it will put the radiator either right above the rear usb ports or above the ram..
there is not enough space between those points and the fan+radiator









maybe i just need to buy the 120XL and use this 140XL somewhere else.. lol.


----------



## mistax

is what i was planning on having my airflow be after i get everything setup.


----------



## deskiller

Im glad to say that in about 1 or 2 weeks, I will be the proud owner of a HAF X case.

my current case is a thermal V9 and it can no longer control the awesomeness that my system is.


----------



## conwa

Im finally done with my HAF932!!!! For now...









Mounting the second radiator was quite easy, but I notice that its nearly enough to cool my 4790K and the two 290X's..

Here are some bad pics:


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks good. Though I wud like to see what u've got goin on inside.









~Ceadder


----------



## daniel_r35

-


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel_r35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Recently modded my HAF X with full copper tubing, and 10x120mm radiator space and a delidded i5-4670K. Anyone know where I can post this to enter a competition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it.












Hang on let me wipe up the drool.....


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel_r35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Recently modded my HAF X with full copper tubing, and 10x120mm radiator space and a delidded i5-4670K. Anyone know where I can post this to enter a competition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it.


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel_r35*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Recently modded my HAF X with full copper tubing, and 10x120mm radiator space and a delidded i5-4670K. Anyone know where I can post this to enter a competition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it.


X3 Amazing


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel_r35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Recently modded my HAF X with full copper tubing, and 10x120mm radiator space and a delidded i5-4670K. Anyone know where I can post this to enter a competition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it.


Very nice. Though, how did you do the front part of the drive bay?


----------



## daniel_r35

Are you asking about the fascia or the actual chassis itself? Fascia - cut some aluminium mesh with a dremel, bend it by hand, sand and spray paint black. Chassis - drill out the rivets to remove both drive cages and dremel out the midsection to leave a large upright rectangular hole.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel_r35*
> 
> Are you asking about the fascia or the actual chassis itself? Fascia - cut some aluminium mesh with a dremel, bend it by hand, sand and spray paint black. Chassis - drill out the rivets to remove both drive cages and dremel out the midsection to leave a large upright rectangular hole.


The Fascia part is what I was referring to. Been trying to figure out how I was going to do mine on my Haf X. Now I really like the aluminum mesh, but I still was debating to using smoke acrylic panel with a little bit of light behind the panel. Hmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## DrAcK

Last build on buddy's computer custom painted graphite & sunburst orange.





With flat panel mod


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> 
> is what i was planning on having my airflow be after i get everything setup.


Go all Intake to keep things(dust) at a minimum. Your HDD vents will be your dust source no matter what.









~Ceadder


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Go all Intake to keep things(dust) at a minimum. Your HDD vents will be your dust source no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


not to interrupt this discussion, I did this and increased the dust in my case by triple. I have recently removed all but two intake and two exhaust, I might have had too much intake lol.

my HAF922 is more or less a virgin. it's a shame too, I've had it since 2008 and only painted the inside of the side cover. Been meaning to ask what everyone does for cases when they are modding them? I'm addicted to gaming and going a day without my rig is unacceptable.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> not to interrupt this discussion, I did this and increased the dust in my case by triple. I have recently removed all but two intake and two exhaust, I might have had too much intake lol.
> 
> my HAF922 is more or less a virgin. it's a shame too, I've had it since 2008 and only painted the inside of the side cover. Been meaning to ask what everyone does for cases when they are modding them? I'm addicted to gaming and going a day without my rig is unacceptable.


I too have a basically 'Virgin" 922. I have had several plans as to what I have wanted to do to it. But have never gotten around to doing them. The only thing I have done thus far is to pain the interior black(poorly) and cut out the rear exhaust mesh(again poorly). I have replaced the 200MM exhaust fan in the top with 2x 120mm Scythe Slipstreams. I bought the case from another OCN Member with the the stock side panel but also the CM Storm Scout(?) windowed one as well.

Like I said, I have made a lot of plans for this case. At one point I was going to strip the paint off and leave it Brushed Raw Metal cleared with a black interior. Then it was gonna be red. But recently I saw something on the telly that I wanted to do. I recently saw one of those car resto shows. They took a classic Charger and powder coated it CLEAR.



Man I thought this was the bees! I want to see that brushed metal but still want a red tint. I called around to some of my local powder coat places. They wanted 3x what a normal powder coat of any other color would cost for anything I wanted done clear or "clear red"..... Yeah nope.

So right now my repaint is on hold. which means anything else I want to physically do to the case is also in hold.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Go all Intake to keep things(dust) at a minimum. Your HDD vents will be your dust source no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to interrupt this discussion, I did this and increased the dust in my case by triple. I have recently removed all but two intake and two exhaust, I might have had too much intake lol.
> 
> my HAF922 is more or less a virgin. it's a shame too, I've had it since 2008 and only painted the inside of the side cover. Been meaning to ask what everyone does for cases when they are modding them? I'm addicted to gaming and going a day without my rig is unacceptable.
Click to expand...

My 932 is currently down for extreme modification purposes. Replacing my inverted MB tray, building a new top, cutting the doors for dual 360s etc.

To answer your question though...

All Intake is positive pressure. All exhaust is negative pressure. If you are watercooling it's considered best to run all Intake for better cooling. Problem with the HAF line is that they are High Air Flow cases so they will suck in dust if you don't take the necessary steps to minimize it with filters and blocking off grills that are no longer necessary. HDD vents in Cases are no longer necessary imho. So mine are being removed and replaced with two of the radiators in my loop. All of mine will have BP filter grills and the interior will be blocked by acrylic panels.









~Ceadder


----------



## AngryMarine

Lots of great builds here! Very awesome.


----------



## deskiller

hello all

I had a thermtake v9 case and it could no longer provide enough air flow for the system.

so here is my new build.










I had to put the case backwards because there was not enough room between the desk and the wall for the side fan.

kinda look awesome this way.

there is still enough room in the front of the case for the front intake fan. plus it will get cool air from the window behind the desk.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, got my big old Haf X fired up. Still got a few more things to mod though.









Plus, I still need a few more parts to later on to smack a pedestal to the monster.
Though sure love my current mod to the top. I can easily slid my radiator in and out as a whole with its bracket.


----------



## deskiller

hey guess little issue here.

I have the haf x with 2 front fans as intake

2 fan on top as exhaust and 1 rear exhaust and side fan as intake

I have 2 780 classifieds in sli.

been trying to cool this beast. and benching with furmark but i been getting high temps on top gpu

would putting side fan as exhaust help any do you think?

with the fan on intake. you can feel the air being pushed out the back vents and the top and rear fan are pushing the heat out as well.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deskiller*
> 
> hey guess little issue here.
> 
> I have the haf x with 2 front fans as intake
> 
> 2 fan on top as exhaust and 1 rear exhaust and side fan as intake
> 
> I have 2 780 classifieds in sli.
> 
> been trying to cool this beast. and benching with furmark but i been getting high temps on top gpu
> 
> would putting side fan as exhaust help any do you think?
> 
> with the fan on intake. you can feel the air being pushed out the back vents and the top and rear fan are pushing the heat out as well.


i would never run furmark.. its a crappy benchmark (doesnt really measure gpu performance) and puts unnecessary stress on the gpu.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deskiller*
> 
> with the fan on intake. you can feel the air being pushed out the back vents and the top and rear fan are pushing the heat out as well.


Certainly worth trying! It can vary so much depending on how the CPU is being cooled, devices in front, etc.

aaronsta1 is right btw, don't use furmark, it stresses GPUs far beyond any scenario one would encounter in the real world.
All it really does is make your card more likely to die. Indeed, coupla years ago both AMD & NVIDIA were getting peeved
that it was being used so much, as it was junking what should otherwise be perfectly ok gfx cards. They had to change
how their cards were designed *just* to accomodate people using an unrealistic test.

If you want to use a GPU-heavy benchmark, try Unigine Heaven or Valley, they don't much depend on the CPU. And you can
compare performance via the techpowerup thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/

Ian.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just finished laying out the top cover plan for my 932. It will completely block off everything but the 360 channel, the Fillport and the Cable Access point. I will be keeping the Fillport for obvious reason, but the cable port will be filled with billet switches for PWR/Resets that will replace the stock top.

Tray has been mapped as well for mATX/ATX configuration with openings drilled through for 24, 36, and 8 pin individually cut for each cable to create a comb to train my cables as well as a small oval at the front of the MB to direct SATA traffic to behind the MB area where my 3.5 drives will be mounted. Also going to channel a single straight point in front of the cable combs/SATA trench to keep things clean for my loop.

Still planning an wATX tray that will replace the one above should I choose in the future to go with the larger wATX factor. But am currently working toseal off the back, bottom and front of the case as well as replace the entire front facial look except for the original black side rails. Hope to have some pics in the near future.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jaxis

anybody with a HAF 912 able to sell me a pair of HDD bay mounting brackets?


----------



## deskiller

bought a longer table. not using file cabinets with wood on top anymore.

now my case fits on the table.

(men station)

sorry about the darkness.

also still working on organizing the wires. waiting on tie mounts


redid some wiring of case.

I had to trim the vent on the side panel to fit the gpus and I trimmed too much. thats why the masking tape is there. should paint it black.

I wish the soundblaster cable for the daughter board was longer so I could have it going differently

Its a tight fit with the cooler and the soundcard. I had to use piece of cardboard the solder points on the board would not short out due to touching.

sli temps on idle are about the same 45C

1080p gaming temp 60-65c for both cards.

1440p gaming temp 65-70c for top card and 60-65c for bottom card.

2160p gaming temp 75-85c for top card and 75-80c for bottom card.

with 2160p gaming. room temps is too high( no ac on in house) and case cant get enough cool for the top gpu. but now sense with case is next to window. I will be able to vent the heat out the window when gaming. but have not had time to test this as I just now got some off days from work.

cpu temps averages around 40-55c during gaming and 28-40c on idle depending on room temps.



side panel looks great at night.

its not too bright look, but still lets you know its alive look.


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice. Is that a Ribbon cable I spy or is that a nylon strap securing your SLi?









~Ceadder


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Certainly worth trying! It can vary so much depending on how the CPU is being cooled, devices in front, etc.
> 
> aaronsta1 is right btw, don't use furmark, it stresses GPUs far beyond any scenario one would encounter in the real world.
> All it really does is make your card more likely to die. Indeed, coupla years ago both AMD & NVIDIA were getting peeved
> that it was being used so much, as it was junking what should otherwise be perfectly ok gfx cards. They had to change
> how their cards were designed *just* to accomodate people using an unrealistic test.
> 
> If you want to use a GPU-heavy benchmark, try Unigine Heaven or Valley, they don't much depend on the CPU. And you can
> compare performance via the techpowerup thread:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/
> 
> Ian.


What would you recommend using then to temperature test GPUs? I've always used furmark to test max temps. I've never killed a card or damaged one to my knowledge and I've used it on dozens. I've even kept it on for 24hours once by mistake. No issues. Perhaps I'm lucky. Curious what you would recommend using instead?


----------



## mapesdhs

I just use Unigine Heaven/Valley and 3DMark11/Firestrike, they're more than tough enough, plus of course something
real-world like Crysis to stress the CPU a bit aswell since sometimes a GPU might be fine, but the whole system not
100% stable. Games like Call of Juarez don't need much CPU power, whereas Stalker and Crysis benefit from a good
CPU. And yes btw, I'd say you were lucky, especially with that 24hr run.









Ian.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I just use Unigine Heaven/Valley and 3DMark11/Firestrike, they're more than tough enough, plus of course something
> real-world like Crysis to stress the CPU a bit aswell since sometimes a GPU might be fine, but the whole system not
> 100% stable. Games like Call of Juarez don't need much CPU power, whereas Stalker and Crysis benefit from a good
> CPU. And yes btw, I'd say you were lucky, especially with that 24hr run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.


Yes, I was quite lucky with the 24 hour run. It topped out at 103C which is just 2C shy of the thermal cutoff, so I can imagine it wasn't healthy running that high the whole time. Would have been better if the system had just thermal tripped and shutoff lol


----------



## mapesdhs

103?? Holy grud! Coulda balanced a mug of water and made a cuppa tea.









Ian.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> 103?? Holy grud! Coulda balanced a mug of water and made a cuppa tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.


Yeah, pretty sure that was on an AMD HD4850 few years ago. Ironically it runs great today and has a very substantial overclock. Must have been a good chip haha


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> 103?? Holy grud! Coulda balanced a mug of water and made a cuppa tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty sure that was on an AMD HD4850 few years ago. Ironically it runs great today and has a very substantial overclock. Must have been a good chip haha
Click to expand...

You sure that wasn't an ATi HD4850? AMD took over ATi after the 4*** series. Actually I think it was mid 5*** series when they took over and didn't change the name until the 6/7*** series.









~Ceadder


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You sure that wasn't an ATi HD4850? AMD took over ATi after the 4*** series. Actually I think it was mid 5*** series when they took over and didn't change the name until the 6/7*** series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Probably was ATI. Habbit of calling it AMD now since the takeover, hate trying to remember when they switched the name. I know they switched it after the 3xxx just wasn't sure if it was during or after 4xxx.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You sure that wasn't an ATi HD4850? AMD took over ATi after the 4*** series. Actually I think it was mid 5*** series when they took over and didn't change the name until the 6/7*** series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably was ATI. Habbit of calling it AMD now since the takeover, hate trying to remember when they switched the name. I know they switched it after the 3xxx just wasn't sure if it was during or after 4xxx.
Click to expand...

I understand. Sometimes I refer to my XFX 5770 and Sapphire 6870s as AMD instead of ATi because a lot of newbs never heard of ATi.









~Ceadder


----------



## PurpleSnow

here some of my HAF 932 pics as I upgraded and changed stuff

Just when i got the case
Asus P5Q mobo, E7300 C2D, 4GB ddr800 generics, ATI 5850 Black ed,
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/PersSneeu/media/PC builds/SDC12798_zpss607nlbg.jpg.html
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/PersSneeu/media/PC builds/20110311147_zpsbiug88c6.jpg.html

New stuff with cables and led
Asus P8P67, CI7 2600K, 8GB apacer DDR3 2300, MSI 570GTX, 12TB
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/PersSneeu/media/PC builds/20111002_001_zpsjundxanv.jpg.html

Some color changes and cooler
Cooler Master V6 cooler, Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/P...ugersdorp-20130523-00164_zpshgkyn915.jpg.html

more color changes
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/P...ugersdorp-20130610-00177_zps7qgjw7tx.jpg.html
still looking for some more changes.
Know the stuff ist up to par but it works for me.
Hope I can get added to the club


----------



## Ceadderman

PM the moderator if you cannot add youself. Looks very nice. Although I would suggest adding some filters to limit the dust and keep it off that wonderful paint work as much as possible. Also I would suggest taping off those HDD vents because in my experience it's seriously prone to dust intake. I taped mine off w/o cooling issues for my 3.5 array.









~Ceadder


----------



## PurpleSnow

Thank you so much.
didn't think someone would actually like it. I didn't do that much especially if i look at some of the water cooling rigs on the forum.
But ill have a look at you ideas I only see now on the pics that there is some dust in there again, I havent cleaned it out in a whule. I don't close the case that much in summer i have heat problems with my GPU that's on it way out.


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleSnow*
> 
> Thank you so much.
> didn't think someone would actually like it. I didn't do that much especially if i look at some of the water cooling rigs on the forum.
> But ill have a look at you ideas I only see now on the pics that there is some dust in there again, I havent cleaned it out in a whule. I don't close the case that much in summer i have heat problems with my GPU that's on it way out.


check out these links, does wonders with gpu temps and you could transfer to new card when needed-
Nvidia
AMD

sweet paint job


----------



## Volskpirit

I have a little noob question here,
I have a HAF 912 with a Megaflow 200 silent running at 700 rpm as stated by coolermaster, right of the box, just plugged in a molex connector.
I also have a HAF 922 with the two stock 200mm fans, which I understand are also Megaflow Silent, but they run at 1000+ rpm, which is everything but silent.
Is this normal and why does my 912 run slower than my 922, whit all the SAME CONFIG.
thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty much have my top figured out for my 932. Have the floor and rear interiors templated too. Just have to figure out the MB and Front Fascia.




Then HOPEFULLY, I can get it all cut and back together in time for July PDXLan event in Portland.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volskpirit*
> 
> I have a little noob question here,
> I have a HAF 912 with a Megaflow 200 silent running at 700 rpm as stated by coolermaster, right of the box, just plugged in a molex connector.
> I also have a HAF 922 with the two stock 200mm fans, which I understand are also Megaflow Silent, but they run at 1000+ rpm, which is everything but silent.
> Is this normal and why does my 912 run slower than my 922, whit all the SAME CONFIG.
> thanks


Are you reading these speeds through some sort of monitoring program? Or possibly the fans on your 922 run through the motherboard and get a different speed? Have you tried plugging it into a molex as well instead of a motherboard fan connector or a fan controller?

On Coolermaster's website, it states this about the cooling system of the HAF 922:
Quote:


> Cooling System Front: 200 mm fan x 1 Red LED on / off fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap for 120 / 140 mm fan x 1)
> Top: 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap to 120 mm fan x 2 )
> Rear: 120 mm fan x 1 / 1200 RPM / 17 dBA
> Bottom: 120 / 140 mm fan x 1 (optional)
> Side: 200 mm fan x 1 (optional)
> (can be swap for 120 mm fan x 2)


Here is what the same site states about the "Megaflow 200 Silent":
Quote:


> Speed (R.P.M.) 700 RPM


----------



## mapesdhs

Volskpirit writes:
> ... which I understand are also Megaflow Silent, ...

Do they have the same PN on them? Are they controlled in the same, way, same settings, etc.?

> ... which is everything but silent.

Must confess, though I love the 932, I've never been happy with the stock fans in pretty much every
case I've bought. In recent times I replace all of them with Nanoxia Deep Silence 120/140mm PWM,
works so much better. I bought a stock of 32 fans a while back, only have 3 left now, time to buy more.
The noise difference is amazing. I use them to replace the stock fans in Corsair AIO water coolers too,
again with admirable results (last week I built an Antec 302 with an H80 + 2x NDS 120mm PWM
cooling a 3930K @ 4.8 on an ASUS R4E and GTX 980, nice & quiet).

I don't know why the stock fans in cases are often so poor. I buy lots of Antec 300/302 cases for general
builds, obtained five more this past week, but I'll replace all the fans with NDS units.

Plenty of other choices besides NDS of course, but they are good, basically the same performance as
Nanoxia NF-P12 at half the price (I have several P12s, so I did compare), and much better looking.

Also means I have a vast pile of Corsair/Coolermaster/Antec fans I don't need, so if anyone's interested,
let me know, I'll sell 'em cheap or probably just give them away if someone can cover the postage and
my bus fare to the PO.









Replacing stock fans does of course increase the build cost, but the end results are well worthwhile IMO.
Stock fans on water coolers seem to be particularly loud.

Ian.


----------



## Volskpirit

I was planning to replace the stock fans with Megaflow silent since I was very happy with the result in my 912, but what bugged me is the cooler master web site, which state the same spec for the case fan than the megaflow silent: 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA, so the result should be the same.

The first time, the fans were connected directly to molex using provided adaptors, just by the noise I was able to tell that they were running way higher than the claimed 700 rpm, so I connected my Megaflow to hear the difference and it was a big one, so I connected the stock fans to the mobo so see the speed in the bios, they were at 1000-1300 rpm. When I slow the fans down to 700 rpm there is no problem, but weren't they suppose to be at 700 out of the box?

thanks


----------



## Ithanul

! A Megaflow that runs that fast!? I think my stock Megaflow on my HAF X maxes out at 800 rpm. Though, I usually keep it at 700 rpm.
Would not mind one to be able to go that fast when I'm making my rig fold though.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volskpirit*
> 
> I was planning to replace the stock fans with Megaflow silent since I was very happy with the result in my 912, but what bugged me is the cooler master web site, which state the same spec for the case fan than the megaflow silent: 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA, so the result should be the same.
> 
> The first time, the fans were connected directly to molex using provided adaptors, just by the noise I was able to tell that they were running way higher than the claimed 700 rpm, so I connected my Megaflow to hear the difference and it was a big one, so I connected the stock fans to the mobo so see the speed in the bios, they were at 1000-1300 rpm. When I slow the fans down to 700 rpm there is no problem, but weren't they suppose to be at 700 out of the box?
> 
> thanks


So why not just leave it connected to your motherboard connectors? Also... I'm not an expert on fans myself.


----------



## Ceadderman

PM me mapesdhs. Mebbe We can do something with those fans you have piled up.

Have to say though, that I rather like CM 200/230s. They're fairly quiet even when I have to ramp them up. Stock out of the box or even purchased to replace non LED units.









~Ceadder


----------



## deskiller

little update on my issues with cooling my 2 evga 780 acx sli cards.

with 4k gaming it was hitting 85c - 90c

I have 2 cougar fans. one on back exhaust and one in the front drive bay.

I reversed the two fans along with my cpu cooler fans reversing the air flow .and now the top gpu take a while to reach 83c

problem was the exhuast fan was dumping all the heat behind the case and the gpu was sucking it back in. causing the top card to instantly rise to 85c

my cpu also has lower temp sense the back fan in pushing fresh air right on it.

I know its not a normal setup. but it works.


----------



## Ceadderman

GPU intake inside the case. I am a bit confused to how your case exhaust could negatively affect your GPU temps. I would think that what is causing your issue is that your GPU are in a dead spot, void of cool airflow.









~Ceadder


----------



## deskiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> GPU intake inside the case. I am a bit confused to how your case exhaust could negatively affect your GPU temps. I would think that what is causing your issue is that your GPU are in a dead spot, void of cool airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


there is not alot of space behind my case. the back exhaust was dumping all the heat behind the case. psu heat and the side intake vent pushes hot air through the back vents of the case.

and the top exhaust fan was hardly pushing out any heat.

when games that push the system, it got really hot behind the case. so the cards was sucking up all that heat.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ah that makes more sense. Didyou try to pull the case out a bit? I don,t put mine closer than 6" to the wall.









~Ceadder


----------



## kasek55

Anyone have the haf x stacker and what are your opinions. Currently have a storm scout 2 and was looking at haf x haf stacker and azza gt1 sucks that one just sold out on newegg


----------



## Timstuff

I am upgrading my older brother's HAF X build that I built for him way back in 2010. We're upgrading him to a closed liquid cooler, and I have an important question: will a Kraken X61 fit in the case in a push/pull configuration? I haven't really been able to get a solid yes/no answer. I am thinking it should at least be able to fit if we put the pull fans in the area between the chassis frame and the bezel/mesh on top, with the radiator and push fans inside the chassis, right?



I must say, I am looking forward to opening that HAF X up again. It was the second rig I ever built, and it's probably in dire need of a cleaning, but we are basically going to be completely re-doing the innards of the system. The exterior is getting a facelift, too-- we're swapping out his USB 2.0 IO panel with the USB 3.0 version, and I'm putting an HAF 932 window panel on the side with a smoked acrylic window that I'm cutting out myself. I'm probably going to slap some Demci filters over the intake fans, because I'm aiming for positive air pressure with the rad fans on top being the only outtake fans. He should be pretty well future proofed until the next generation of GPUs comes out (he's sticking with his GTX 680 until the 1000 series comes out), and heck if I know how many more years that case is going to last him since aside from the cracked side panel window (which is being replaced anyway), it's held up remarkably well. Truly a masterpiece of a case, even in today's market. Cooler Master was thinking lightyears ahead of pretty much any of the other case manufacturers back in 2010.


----------



## Voxmagna

[quote name="Timstuff" url="/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/22810#post_23559633"]I am upgrading my older brother's HAF X build that I built for him way back in 2010. We're upgrading him to a closed liquid cooler, and I have an important question: will a Kraken X61 fit in the case in a push/pull configuration? I haven't really been able to get a solid yes/no answer. I am thinking it should at least be able to fit if we put the pull fans in the area between the chassis frame and the bezel/mesh on top, with the radiator and push fans inside the chassis, right?



Yes it'll fit all right, but not a single mounting screw will line up sadly.


----------



## Ceadderman

How thick is the Kraken radiator? I am reasonabbly sure you can but not knowing the thickness of the radiator, I am a little itch about it. So long as it and the interior and are less than 70mm thick, I doubt there is much to worry about.









If the fans are too large, then I would suggest an adapter plate to make it work.

~Ceadder


----------



## Voxmagna

Ohh forgot to mention, that's an H110i-GT


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxmagna*
> 
> Ohh forgot to mention, that's an H110i-GT


I'm actually considering the H110i GT, too, if it ever goes back in stock. If the holes on either the 110i GT or the X61 won't line up perfectly with the HAF X's chassis, it's no biggy-- I've got a power drill, and after taking an angle grinder to the innards of my Storm Scout 1, so I am not afraid of punching holes in a case again!

On a side note, where can I get more of the long screws for mounting fans to radiators? Do the H110i GT or the Kraken X61 come with enough screws for push/pull out of the box, or do I need to buy them from somewhere?


----------



## Timstuff

Another question I should probably ask: is putting an Kraken X61 or a H110i GT in push/pull even a good idea to begin with, or should I just slap one pair of fans on it in push mode and call it a day? Barely anyone seems to be doing push/pull on 280mm radiators and I'm starting to suspect that the difference in cooling is so small that it's not worth the additional noise, space and wiring as it would be on a smaller radiator. From the reviews I've seen, the H110i in particular is so powerful that unless you're running an extreme edition you're going to reach the ceiling on how much you'll even benefit from it pretty quickly, and that's with just the two stock fans.


----------



## Timstuff

According to Linus, pull is the way to go, and push/pull doesn't really matter unless you are using cheap fans that aren't optimized for static pressure. The reason to go with pull instead of push is because it means the radiator will be much easier to clean if it gets dusty. If he's correct, using two sets of pressure optimized fans only makes the system noisier.




So that means no fancy LED Corsair SPs running in push. But hey, no-one sees them on the ceiling of the case anyway, and light is what LED strips are for.


----------



## Ceadderman

Linus' explanation is fail. I've run Push/Pull when I had my h50 and it was no louder than when I ran it in Pull. Pull is not quieter. I use Yate Loons. High FPI Radiators are the reason you would run P/P. Low FPI Radiators don't need nearly as much airflow as High, but would still benefit. Although it's unecessary. ANY surface that has a fan mounted to it will require dusting periodically. Radiators are no different. The trick is to limit dust intake through filtration and scheduled maintenance. I use DEMCiFlex filters and they cut much of the dust intake while being easy to remove, clean and reinstall. I suggest dust maintenance every 6mos or sooner depending on the average operation hours of a system. I run my system 24/7/365 usually so three times a year is most appropriate.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Linus' explanation is fail. I've run Push/Pull when I had my h50 and it was no louder than when I ran it in Pull. Pull is not quieter. I use Yate Loons. High FPI Radiators are the reason you would run P/P. Low FPI Radiators don't need nearly as much airflow as High, but would still benefit. Although it's unecessary. ANY surface that has a fan mounted to it will require dusting periodically. Radiators are no different. The trick is to limit dust intake through filtration and scheduled maintenance. I use DEMCiFlex filters and they cut much of the dust intake while being easy to remove, clean and reinstall. I suggest dust maintenance every 6mos or sooner depending on the average operation hours of a system. I run my system 24/7/365 usually so three times a year is most appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the input. I was planning to put some DEMCIflex filters on the case over all the intakes, and if that does a good enough job at managing dust maybe push/pull is a viable option. My experience with fan radiators comes from my CM Storm Scout 1, which is an awful case for dust prevention. Last time I opened it up the radiator on my H80i looked like a big hairball and I had quite a time trying to blast the thing clean. I'm planning on migrating my rig over to a Corsair C70 and putting filters on the exposed intakes (or in the case of the side panel, replace it with a window with no holes). Hopefully, filtering will solve the dust problem well enough that the rad configuration doesn't have to be dissasembled for cleaning very often.


----------



## Ceadderman

It will be required as it's not avoidable with watercooling. But as you notice I say if filtered, it will be lessened. As for noise, a good fan controller can/will deminish the level of sound output from the fans. I run a 3 channel Y splitter for 3 fans connected to a single channel of my controller which has enough wattage per channel to run my choice of fans. The other 2 channels of the 3 channel controller run a single DDC pump. 1st channel is main 2nd is backup.

So while linus means well I am sure he doesn't cover everything regarding the issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

Even my H80i is pretty reasonably quiet when it's in quiet mode through Corsair Link. I don't think anyone should expect silence when running in performance mode, though hopefully with a dual rad i can get better temps at lower RPMs, which means less noise in general.


----------



## daniel_r35

Hello everyone again. I've been getting a few questions lately on the HAF-X copper pipe build I completed over Christmas (the one in my profile picture). I thought it would be best if I also share the short video I made which gave a brief view of all the modifications I have made and all the parts I have used. It was originally only uploaded to my Facebook but I thought I should share it here as well. So here is the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5q5R48NSxc

If you still have any questions feel free to ask me.

Thank you for the rep! First time I've received any.









-Daniel


----------



## Kritikill

This was a suggestion for the air flow set up in a 932. Anyone see any issues with it?


I had originally planned on doing something like this. Where all fans would be intake except the rear 140.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well you would likely want the top Intaking as well, if you're not water cooling your MB. Replacing the 200 up top lessens the airflow across your Mosfets and Heatsinks. I'm on my phone so I cannot see what your setup is.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

This is a work in progress. Just setting up the ideas before dropping a ton of money on the parts. Currently running an AIO with the top fans as an intake. As I get into the custom loop build, will have the CPU, GPU's cooled with a 360 and 240. I was more concerned with neg pressure and want to ensure that the air flow was set up correctly. Not even sure if I can squeeze the 360 in the bottom with the 240 standing vertical. I think the gap between them would be too tight.

-i7 5930
-GTX980 SLI
-X99 MSI


----------



## Ceadderman

The 240 is too tall for that spot unless you cut the bottom of your 5.25" bay enough for clearance. You should have more than enough room to mount them both the way you want unless that 240 is one of the 60mm thick beasts.

What do you want(in terms of specs)? I've gutted my 932, so I can measure it out for you. And confirm whether it's doable.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The 240 is too tall for that spot unless you cut the bottom of your 5.25" bay enough for clearance. You should have more than enough room to mount them both the way you want unless that 240 is one of the 60mm thick beasts.
> 
> What do you want(in terms of specs)? I've gutted my 932, so I can measure it out for you. And confirm whether it's doable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the input and I appreciate the offer. I am aware of the need to cut into the 5.25 bays now that I have done some research on component sizing. I have some great ideas, but they will be based on what I put in the case.

Here is part of my Wishlist of what I plan on using.


I am still undecided on the res/pump combo and whether to use a bay or tube type. I am also undecided about moving the PSU up top, but I would use this Cable Kit to readjust any fitment of components once I figure out where I want them.

I plan on making this a clean as possible by using rigid petg tubing (no dye's) so any input on what I am looking to buy would be appreciated. i.e., poor performance, pricing, or compatibility.

Thanks,

Krit


----------



## Ceadderman

I would suggest HWLabs Radiators and Varder fans.

HWLabs Rads are 1st rate and cheap. EK Vardars cost fairly compared to the Corsair fans unless you're set on them because of their trim rings. Otherise I think that you would be happier with the quieter profile and temperature performance on your Radiators.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

You talking about the GTX series? I was basing the rad choice from the numerous test post in the forums.

I originally had the XSPC RX360V3's picked out. I had to reduce the cost on some components I had picked out for the project. It quickly added up to over $1400. I will have to check out the fans, I picked the SP120's to reuse the one's from my AIO again to aid in cutting cost. Now if the Vardar's spank the SP120 in performance I may have to relook at them.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> This was a suggestion for the air flow set up in a 932. Anyone see any issues with it?
> 
> 
> I had originally planned on doing something like this. Where all fans would be intake except the rear 140.


I usually suggest having as much positive air pressure in your chassis with front and sides as an intake and top and rear as an exhaust just like your first image. Of course the type of fans, fan curves, and radiator will also play a role in cooling effectiveness.


----------



## Ceadderman

For sure. Positive air pressure is indeed the way to go.

I will say however that I don't know why CM had HDD vents cut into the HAF cases. I wish I had taken a pic of the dust buildup on my doors at that exact spot. I could write the Bible in the buildup. l'm glad the Stacker doesn't. @ least the 915 doesn't no need for it in a HAF case in my experience. I'm modding them out of my 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

How does this airflow model look? It's a bit unconventional but it should be pretty ideal for managing dust if there are magnetic filters over all the intakes, and I'm thinking it will keep the air flowing pretty well through the case and out the top vent-- especially since this project would be ditching the stock HAF X side panel and replacing it with the glass HAF 932 panel, which has no fan.



I don't think the bottom fan is going to fit, but I included it in the model anyway just in case.


----------



## Ceadderman

That would be bad for 932 because although the fans are exhausting air at the top dust gets sucked into the top around the exterior of the Radiator at the opening for the 200.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> I usually suggest having as much positive air pressure in your chassis with front and sides as an intake and top and rear as an exhaust just like your first image. Of course the type of fans, fan curves, and radiator will also play a role in cooling effectiveness.


I will not be using the 932 stock side panel, so I will be losing the side fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> For sure. Positive air pressure is indeed the way to go.
> 
> I will say however that I don't know why CM had HDD vents cut into the HAF cases. I wish I had taken a pic of the dust buildup on my doors at that exact spot. I could write the Bible in the buildup. l'm glad the Stacker doesn't. @ least the 915 doesn't no need for it in a HAF case in my experience. I'm modding them out of my 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Is there a link to show how to set up a positive air pressure in the 932? I am planning on closing off all the front panel grills so there will be no venting in the front. So I am thinking 240 Rad fans in the front pulling in, the back 140mm fan exhausting and that leaves the top fans mounted on the 360, push or pull?


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I will not be using the 932 stock side panel, so I will be losing the side fan.
> Is there a link to show how to set up a positive air pressure in the 932? I am planning on closing off all the front panel grills so there will be no venting in the front. So I am thinking 240 Rad fans in the front pulling in, the back 140mm fan exhausting and that leaves the top fans mounted on the 360, push or pull?


Exactly as suggested







. The Side panel can be flexible...


----------



## Timstuff

So if my understanding is correct, the "problem areas" where air is passively being sucked in can be covered, right? If I cut a shroud out of black foamcore, put it on the top of the chassis around the radiator and then seal it up with black tape (all of this would be hidden under the vents, of course), that should help maintain positive air pressure and keep the air flowing out through the top, right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. I am using plexi panels to close evrything off that is unnecessary.









~Ceadder


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> So if my understanding is correct, the "problem areas" where air is passively being sucked in can be covered, right? If I cut a shroud out of black foamcore, put it on the top of the chassis around the radiator and then seal it up with black tape (all of this would be hidden under the vents, of course), that should help maintain positive air pressure and keep the air flowing out through the top, right?


Correct, that's the idea. Although each HAF Chassis was designed as a free flowing computer case, the idea of balancing out the flow of air with positive air pressure in mind is used as a guideline which will differ with each build depending on the component selection. As you guys surely know the HAF series loves as much free flowing air you can throw at it. To achieve true positive air pressure in any of the HAF Chassis you would have to seal the "problem areas" to help direct the air with the front as an intake and rear and top as an exhaust with the side flexible. This is an exception not the rule.

We can go crazy in depth with lovely scientific diagrams, results, and the like as long as the end result is a cooler pc and everyone is enjoying the build its all good


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup. I am using plexi panels to close evrything off that is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sweet! Let us know the results! Looking forward to it


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Exactly as suggested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Side panel can be flexible...


Ok, I was under the impression that 3X120's and 1X140 would pull more air than the 2x120's could provide, causing negative pressure. Am I confusing the whole pos and neg pressure with overpressure and vacuum? On another note, using warmer air from inside the case and then pushing it through through the top radiator would decrease the performance of the radiator?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup. I am using plexi panels to close evrything off that is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Let us know the results! Looking forward to it
Click to expand...

Fo sho, fo sho. Been a member of this club for 5 years now. Always sharing, every time this build has a change of sorts. Finally got tired of seeing cool mods(Half-Life 935 build inspired my all out assault, along with the HAF-XB build) knowing that mthat mine was shelved for 2 years while I was out of State.

Didn't hurt that I hadda tear down my loop, in order to degunkify my CPU block. I just drained it before leaving the night before and did a half booty job of it. Instead of pulling the block and opening it up, i pulled the CPU sent that in for replacement and left everything intact. My experience shoulda known better. Oh well, gave me a good reason to remove everything and dive into completing this build. I am hoping to have it all finished by mid July's PDXLAN in Portland. If I don't make that deadline then it's Definitlely going to the Vancouver,WA event.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

The HAF X rig I'm rebuilding is for my older brother and I am trying not to let the budget run out of control on him, but I am starting to wonder if I should suggest a custom liquid loop on his rig. A 360mm radiator seems like a much better fit for the case than a 280mm one, though as far as I know, 280mm is the biggest I'll be finding as far as AIO cooling units go. If we go with a 360mm radiator that means he can have the fans blowing at a much slower speed, and I am sure both he and his wife would greatly appreciate having the rig run quieter-- not to mention I won't have to do anything ridiculous involving power tools to make a 300mm rad fit in the case, as opposed to a 280mm AIO. My proposed rebuild for him is already around $1500 though, so what's another $100 for a little more peace and quiet? The XSPC kits look pretty idiot-proof (if you can even say such a thing about custom loops), though I will have to implore upon him the importance of replacing the coolant regularly. Maybe I should show him the dianoga that Linus pulled out of the reservoir in his whole-room loop.

Also, a 360mm rad is total overkill for just a CPU, so I should make it clear to him that it's only really worth doing if he adds a GPU waterblock to it in the future. Given that he's still on a GTX 680, there's not much point in buying a $80-100 GPU waterblock yet.


----------



## Ceadderman

You should be able to run a dual 200 if you modify the 5.25 bay or a single 200 if you go with a Phobya Rad. Or EK has a dual 180. But if you want simplicity, cheap and easy to flush, you cannot beat HWLabs 360 Rads. And yes the 360 would better fit that top over the 280.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Well, forgot to show my Haf X off after cleaning the cables up a bit. Now to find that glue gun, and put the acrylic panel on. Need to finish cutting a few other pieces though to add on. Plus, need get buy a few more fans.

Definitely need to finish the front acrylic plate, and my SSD mount plate for the case.
Then get some time and a bit extra cash, and plane out how to smack the 915 Stacker to use as a pedestal to house more radiators.





Not sure if I showed this off here.
My removable radiator mount plate. What is sweet. I can remove the radiator while it is attached.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, forgot to show my Haf X off after cleaning the cables up a bit. Now to find that glue gun, and put the acrylic panel on. Need to finish cutting a few other pieces though to add on. Plus, need get buy a few more fans.
> 
> Definitely need to finish the front acrylic plate, and my SSD mount plate for the case.
> Then get some time and a bit extra cash, and plane out how to smack the 915 Stacker to use as a pedestal to house more radiators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I showed this off here.
> My removable radiator mount plate. What is sweet. I can remove the radiator while it is attached.


Fancy! I like where this is going. Did you fabricate the windowed side-panel and 360mm radiator mount yourself? Build Log?


----------



## Timstuff

Does anyone have tips for how to set up a loop for flushing / draining in the HAF X? Particularly with the XSPC kits. If I end up installing a custom loop for my brother I don't want it to be like heart surgery when he has to replace the coolant. Would putting a quick disconnect somewhere in the line be a good choice, or is there a cheaper / more effective way to arrange the loop to make draining easy? It's an awful big case to just tip over.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Fancy! I like where this is going. Did you fabricate the windowed side-panel and 360mm radiator mount yourself? Build Log?


Thank you. The mount plate I had metal fab shop make it off a template, and do the cut up top as well as the cut the side panel. I drilled the holes though to mount the plate up into the top.
The acrylic front cover I plan to put in. I had some help cutting it to the width of the opening just need to trim the length to fit it in. Though, I really want to figure out how to drill a big enough hole in the acrylic, and mount a fan there then figure out how to hide my 3TB HDDs up there. The mount plate that I plan to put on the side of the bay to mount my SSD drives to, I did all the cutting myself. Just need to do a little more trimming, drill the holes for mounting, then paint it.

Once I get a little extra time though, I have plans to make a cover for my PSU, as well make a pass through in the bottom to allow the water cooling to pass through. Especially when I get around to modding the 915 Stacker to mount on the bottom of the Haf X. I have a little idea that I keeping to myself at the moment, that if it works will have separating or putting the two together easy. While not having to hard time unhooking the water cooling parts. That if the idea works though.

Build log in my sig.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> Does anyone have tips for how to set up a loop for flushing / draining in the HAF X? Particularly with the XSPC kits. If I end up installing a custom loop for my brother I don't want it to be like heart surgery when he has to replace the coolant. Would putting a quick disconnect somewhere in the line be a good choice, or is there a cheaper / more effective way to arrange the loop to make draining easy? It's an awful big case to just tip over.


All you need is a fillport a 180 T with Shutoff Valve and about 1' of unused tubing to connect to the shutoff. Put the T at the lowest stable point, Put the S/O on the bottom T portion so it doesn't create a backflow vortex limiting the flow of coolant and put the connector on the straight opposite the Out from say a pump or Res. Put a Cap on it to seal the whole thing and you're good to go. Probably about $45 worth of fittings if you go with BP.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> All you need is a fillport a 180 T with Shutoff Valve and about 1' of unused tubing to connect to the shutoff. Put the T at the lowest stable point, Put the S/O on the bottom T portion so it doesn't create a backflow vortex limiting the flow of coolant and put the connector on the straight opposite the Out from say a pump or Res. Put a Cap on it to seal the whole thing and you're good to go. Probably about $45 worth of fittings if you go with BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm learning a lot of new terms. So basically, I want to make a T in the tubing at the bottom of the loop (where gravity will do the work of draining it), with a "dead end" on the bottom with a valve that can be opened to drain the loop, yes? In that case, would this be a good shopping list? I should also mention that I'm looking at using an XSPC kit for the loop.

One of these T fittings:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-g1-4-t-fitting-black-chrome.html

Three of these barb fittings:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-g1-4-to-13mm-1-2-barb-fitting-black-chrome-finish.html

This drain plug:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/enzotech-drain-plug-g-1-4-threaded-cap-1-2-barb-matte-black.html#Details

And I'm still learning how all these different sized parts fit together, but I'm pretty sure these hose clamps work with the tubing that the XSPC kit comes with:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/danger-den-uv-black-delrin-3-8-5-8-od-tubing-clamps-10-pack.html

I'm also thinking the drain pipe should ideally be somewhere that it can be tucked away when it's not in use, correct?

*EDIT:

I also found these pictures. Is this is basically how the setup should look?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes. Can't look @ your links(smartphone ain't so smart) but to clarify...

Every "kit" to my knowledge has been simplified to allow the use of most any part that is of G 1/4 thread. Haven't seen much if any of the old standard fitting sizes available, since G 1/4 became the preferred standard. The only thing that would hold you back is work space and imagination.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

Now this here is an HAF X being put to beautiful use.
http://www.tubechop.com/watch/5259500


----------



## weedeater

^ very cool!

I just ordered the HAF X for my new build, should be arriving tomorrow. I'd like to remove the top hdd cage and bays including the xdock. To gain more room, air flow, possibly put another intake fan there in front. How easy is it remove that and would I be able to put it back if I wanted later on?


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> Now this here is an HAF X being put to beautiful use.
> http://www.tubechop.com/watch/5259500


That's totally creepy in an awesome way!


----------



## Ceadderman

I just hacked out both my HDD and 5.25 cages using nothing but a cordless drill with a 1/8" bit. You will have 6 rivets on the bottom and 6 up front, 2 rivets secure the 5.25 to the MB tray for stability and there are rivets that secure both to each other that you can either drill out or leave in place and take it out as a single piece. That may be a little difficult however, because the bottom of my 932 has punchups that you have to deal with in order to get the HDD cage out. The top of mine also has 6 rivets that require drilling to remove the 5.25. Not sure how many yours will require, but the 932 and the X are for all intents and purposes the exact same structural pieces. They have minor differences but the front sheetmetal innards are the same after you remove the Hotswap trays.









Have fun! Lord knows I felt kinda squeamish about hacking mine. But the warranty is expired so I "damned the torpedoes, full steam ahead" -(John Paul Jones) style and have to say that I will be much happier for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I just hacked out both my HDD and 5.25 cages using nothing but a cordless drill with a 1/8" bit. You will have 6 rivets on the bottom and 6 up front, 2 rivets secure the 5.25 to the MB tray for stability and there are rivets that secure both to each other that you can either drill out or leave in place and take it out as a single piece. That may be a little difficult however, because the bottom of my 932 has punchups that you have to deal with in order to get the HDD cage out. The top of mine also has 6 rivets that require drilling to remove the 5.25. Not sure how many yours will require, but the 932 and the X are for all intents and purposes the exact same structural pieces. They have minor differences but the front sheetmetal innards are the same after you remove the Hotswap trays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun! Lord knows I felt kinda squeamish about hacking mine. But the warranty is expired so I "damned the torpedoes, full steam ahead" -(John Paul Jones) style and have to say that I will be much happier for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


As long as you just drilled out the rivets you can always use a rivet tool that can be purchased for less than $20 at your local hardware store and put the cages back on to look factory.


----------



## Ceadderman

Exactly why I do it that way. And why I haven't cut anything that you can't replace thru the CM store.









~Ceadder


----------



## weedeater

What do you think of my imagined airflow setup, having two intake fans in the front, and the rest (side, rear and top) fans being exhaust?


----------



## Kritikill

Has anyone tried to repaint the side panels on the HAF series that was able to paint over the HAF logo on the side? I am in the middle of a case mod, but when I repainted the side panel the HAF logo still shows. I can only think that the logo is masked off and then the panel is sand blasted to leave the logo smooth. I really want to try and sandblast it off and keep the finish of the rest of the panel. Anyone able to help with an idea of what grit is used? CM is unable to provide that info.


----------



## Ceadderman

The main portion of that door is PowderCoat. I am reasonably sure that the glossy HAF logo is Paint about the best way to remove it however, without damaging the PC... Well I would say you can't. Might try a heatgun and razor scraper to remove it. PC cures at a. Temp of over 300 degrees. So you could try it. My doors and case metal are gonna go for an acid bath so I can reapply PC.

I would also suggest talking to your local Auto repair place and see if they do/know about PC'ING and simply have them do it, if you don't feel like possibly damaging the original coating.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Wasn't sure if it was powder coated or not. Just happens that my co-worker has a powder coating shop. So I should be able to get the panel re-powder coated. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weedeater*
> 
> What do you think of my imagined airflow setup, having two intake fans in the front, and the rest (side, rear and top) fans being exhaust?


You should have more intakes on your case than exhausts, if you have to err one way over the other. It's better to have positive air pressure so air gets blown out of the tiny crevices in your case, than to have dust getting sucked in through places where it cannot be filtered. With positive air pressure, you can filter all of your intakes to make sure your system stays as dust free as possible.


----------



## Timstuff

Speaking of positive vs. negative air pressure, I'm still trying to figure out for the life of me what the optimal setup is when installing a 360mm radiator in an HAF X. I thought it was generally accepted that using radiators as exhaust is the best way to go, but I've seen it both ways. Is it better to have all the hot air blasting out of the top of the HAF X, or to have it all blasting out the back? Which one is more plausible to achieve? I made up two more illustrations to convey the two options. Ultimately, this boils down to "should the radiator be sucking in cool air from outside the case, or blowing the hot air that's in the case?". Which option is less likely to result in negative air pressure?





Let's not forget that 6 fans on a 360mm rad is not going to pull any harder than 3 120mm fans, since stacking fans does not increase the amount of air being moved-- it simply helps overcome the impedance of a radiator. And we can forget about the side fan, since I'm going to put an acrylic window HAF 932 side panel on it.

Effectively, in the first model we have a 120mm fan, a 140mm fan, and a 200mm fan pushing against three 120mm fans pulling. 460 > 360. In the second model, we have three 120mm fans and a 200mm fan pushing against one 140mm fan pulling. 560 > 140. Seems like simple math says either should be enough to deter negative air pressure, but my gut tells me that it's more complicated than that. Also, there's the lingering question of which will ultimately make for the best balance of cool CPU and cool ambient air temps inside the case-- the radiator running exhaust, or the radiator running intake. I know some of this stuff is a can of worms and there may be no "right answer," but I'd at least like to hear some opinions.


----------



## Ratchet19

Hi, I installed a Corsair H100i in both configurations and the best temps I got were from your 2nd configuration. You see on your 1st configuration you are trying to cool down the water with hot air from inside your system and on the 2nd configuration you are cooling the water with outside cold air. I have just removed the H100i and I installed a EKWB X360 water loop with a EK Ram water block and EK GTX 780 water block. The temps I am getting are insane!!!!!! Hope this helps .


----------



## malik22

hello guys I just got the haf x case and have 2 questions I want to put in a dvd drive should I rip off these metal pieces?

and If I want to control fanspeed on the 3 fans should I connect them to the mobo directly and not threw the molex connectors?


----------



## Ratchet19

I have the same case and yes just push and pull the top of the plate to break it off. You will not have speed control if you connect fans to molex, they will run at full speed. Attach the fans to MOBO if you want speed control.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hello guys I just got the haf x case and have 2 questions I want to put in a dvd drive should I rip off these metal pieces?
> 
> and If I want to control fanspeed on the 3 fans should I connect them to the mobo directly and not threw the molex connectors?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet19*
> 
> I have the same case and yes just push and pull the top of the plate to break it off. You will not have speed control if you connect fans to molex, they will run at full speed. Attach the fans to MOBO if you want speed control.


Yes you can punch out that panel by twisting it off. You have several options when it comes to fan control connections : you can add an aftermarket fan controller or you can add it to your motherboard, however keep in mind depending on the motherboard fan header it will either run at full speed (3-PIN) or modulated (4-PIN PWM) based on the temperature your motherboard detects. Now some motherboards have the ability to control voltage even to 3-PIN fans with software solutions such as ASUS FanXpert, Speed Fan, and many others.


----------



## Ceadderman

Timstuff...

Prior to disassembling my setup, I ran my 360 in exhaust out the top and a single 200 Intaking. Worked just fine for.me because I was WC'ing my MB and CPU. My hottest temp on the CPU @ Load was 45c. I didn't even have the other 200 mounted to the door in that setup.

Now to adress the 3 vs 6 fan setup... You're kinda correct. Except one thing you're missing here is that having 6 allows you to lessen the RPMs and keep the same or close to the same temps as 3 fans willl give you. Minimizing the decible level. 3 fans will allow temps to rise when damping them down. This is all dependant on the FPI of the radiator they're mounted to. A low FPI Rad will probably not see much of a temp difference between the two setups. While a high FPI Rad it will be noticeable and will benefit more from 6 fans than 3. High FPI Rads increase the sound footprint noticeably due to air being forced into tighter air channels. That is noisier than a Low FPI setup. Having a Pull fan helps suck that air through making the other fan work less than otherwise necessary.









~Ceadder


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Timstuff...
> 
> Prior to disassembling my setup, I ran my 360 in exhaust out the top and a single 200 Intaking. Worked just fine for.me because I was WC'ing my MB and CPU. My hottest temp on the CPU @ Load was 45c. I didn't even have the other 200 mounted to the door in that setup.
> 
> Now to adress the 3 vs 6 fan setup... You're kinda correct. Except one thing you're missing here is that having 6 allows you to lessen the RPMs and keep the same or close to the same temps as 3 fans willl give you. Minimizing the decible level. 3 fans will allow temps to rise when damping them down. This is all dependant on the FPI of the radiator they're mounted to. A low FPI Rad will probably not see much of a temp difference between the two setups. While a high FPI Rad it will be noticeable and will benefit more from 6 fans than 3. High FPI Rads increase the sound footprint noticeably due to air being forced into tighter air channels. That is noisier than a Low FPI setup. Having a Pull fan helps suck that air through making the other fan work less than otherwise necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


This is correct! As I suggest a higher static pressure fan if one were to go with a higher FPI radiator. I usually suggest the Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoon fans which are the best bar none radiator fan in the market, however it has limited availability through Cooler Guys (*LINK*)


----------



## malik22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Yes you can punch out that panel by twisting it off. You have several options when it comes to fan control connections : you can add an aftermarket fan controller or you can add it to your motherboard, however keep in mind depending on the motherboard fan header it will either run at full speed (3-PIN) or modulated (4-PIN PWM) based on the temperature your motherboard detects. Now some motherboards have the ability to control voltage even to 3-PIN fans with software solutions such as ASUS FanXpert, Speed Fan, and many others.


Thanks for the help guys I have a Asus X99 so controlling the fans should not be a issue.I have another question Im thinking of removing the hd cage since i wont be using it and to get better airflow in the case Do you thing theres anyway to mount the 120mm rad from my 295x2 anywhere near the 230mm front intake fan?


----------



## Ceadderman

EK Vardars are comparable and about $5 cheaper. But Yup the GTs are the bees knees.









~Ceadder


----------



## weedeater

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> You should have more intakes on your case than exhausts, if you have to err one way over the other. It's better to have positive air pressure so air gets blown out of the tiny crevices in your case, than to have dust getting sucked in through places where it cannot be filtered. With positive air pressure, you can filter all of your intakes to make sure your system stays as dust free as possible.


This is what i ended up doing.. bought two more fans one 14cm mounted in top hd bay and one 12cm in gpu air duct. Air seems to be moving pretty well. One of the reasons I didnt want that side fan as intake is because the 980gtx has good cooling fans and the side fan would blow that hot air back onto the vcard.
Need to do more testing but i7-5820k with mild oc (@4.0Ghz) stitts at 28C idle and 60C max during stress test. Havent oc'ed the gpu yet.


----------



## Ceadderman

EK Vardars are comparable and about
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> Now this here is an HAF X being put to beautiful use.
> http://www.tubechop.com/watch/5259500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's totally creepy in an awesome way!
Click to expand...

Finally saw this vid. Pretty awesome stuff right there.









Now I feel inferior.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Timstuff...
> 
> Prior to disassembling my setup, I ran my 360 in exhaust out the top and a single 200 Intaking. Worked just fine for.me because I was WC'ing my MB and CPU. My hottest temp on the CPU @ Load was 45c. I didn't even have the other 200 mounted to the door in that setup.
> 
> Now to adress the 3 vs 6 fan setup... You're kinda correct. Except one thing you're missing here is that having 6 allows you to lessen the RPMs and keep the same or close to the same temps as 3 fans willl give you. Minimizing the decible level. 3 fans will allow temps to rise when damping them down. This is all dependant on the FPI of the radiator they're mounted to. A low FPI Rad will probably not see much of a temp difference between the two setups. While a high FPI Rad it will be noticeable and will benefit more from 6 fans than 3. High FPI Rads increase the sound footprint noticeably due to air being forced into tighter air channels. That is noisier than a Low FPI setup. Having a Pull fan helps suck that air through making the other fan work less than otherwise necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cool. I am probably going to put the XSPC RX360 kit in my bro's rig, which is a pretty thick rad and should benefit from a push/pull config. In had not even considered the fact that the rad fans will be spinning at a slow RPM, so negative air pressure shouldn't be a problem.

I'm not planning on giving the CPU a ridiculous monster overclock, either. Current plan is to use a Core i7-5930K, probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 4.5 GHz. That should leave my brother with plenty of overhead for tolerable noise levels, and the option for a GPU water block in the future.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Hey guys, just finished up a NewBuild with my 912, if anyone is interested. Not Completely finished yet though, still waiting on my H100i RMA and then I'll have pics showing how I modded the top to allow a push/pull fan config


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang,

I'm planning to make a portable Workstation using the Haf 915R and I was wondering if anyone has 3D files?

Cheers


----------



## Dortheleus

I realize now that no one has created Cad files for the HAF 915 yet.

So I'll do it but I'll the the exact measurements. Anyone able to help me get that?

Cheers


----------



## Timstuff

Out of curiosity, is it possible to replace the USB 2.0 cables on the HAF X's front IO panel with USB 3.0, without buying a whole new front IO panel? I can do the latter, but if there's a cheaper alternative that's just as good I'd be keen to hear it.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is it possible to replace the USB 2.0 cables on the HAF X's front IO panel with USB 3.0, without buying a whole new front IO panel? I can do the latter, but if there's a cheaper alternative that's just as good I'd be keen to hear it.


I dont think the X and 932 IO panel are too much different. I wanted to do the same thing with my 932 IO panel. Unfortunately, the 932 is soldered to a PCB so I dont think it can be done easily or at all.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is it possible to replace the USB 2.0 cables on the HAF X's front IO panel with USB 3.0, without buying a whole new front IO panel? I can do the latter, but if there's a cheaper alternative that's just as good I'd be keen to hear it.


Our HAF X and HAF 932 IO panels are not compatible with one another. You can however upgrade your HAF X IO with the new USB 3.0 top Panel that I will link shortly. Alternatively you can also purchase our USB 3.0 5.25" drive bay replacements or look through New Egg, NCIX, Amazon, Etc... if you have an open slot.

*HAF X Top Panel with I/O panel - OEM Package [621020800-GP]: *Link

*HAF 912 USB 3.0 5.25" Bracket - OEM Package [621024410-GP] :* Link

*HAF 932 USB 3.0 5.25" Bracket - OEM Package [621023690-GP] :* Link


----------



## Kritikill

Cool man. Thanks for the explanation. Can the Newer X IO panel be mounted on the 932 directly or with modification. I am doing a custom loop right now and I am loosing the front facing 3.0 ports.


----------



## maklovin

Hello, today I buy brand new from amazon the haf 932 advanced I only noticed was when I take out the right panel and grab the hands, "not self with fan" is somewhat tire metal, it is normal?


----------



## Timid

Anyone know if the DH-15 fits in a CM HAF 922 without any issues? This is with the side fan installed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timid*
> 
> Anyone know if the DH-15 fits in a CM HAF 922 without any issues? This is with the side fan installed.


Fairly sure it will fit although you may have to remove the side fan.









~Ceadder


----------



## maklovin

hello,before 1 week i buy brand new the haf 932 advanced,the power button have rattle,is a normaly?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklovin*
> 
> hello,before 1 week i buy brand new the haf 932 advanced,the power button have rattle,is a normaly?


Does it rattle when powered up sitting on the desk or are you asking if you can rattle it by hand (on/off)?


----------



## maklovin

no,only when i touch the button going little left-right.


----------



## Kritikill

yes it is normal


----------



## Kritikill

Here is my first go round with modding a case. I think I did pretty well, but it is not quite finished yet. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ceadderman

Love the door mod. Hope mine turns out half as nice. Adding two vertical Rads isn't for the faint of heart.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Thanks, I appreciate it. What size Rads and where do you plan on mounting them both?


----------



## Ceadderman

One each door. 360s. Vertically in the HDD vent areas. They will be supported by the front of my 932.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> One each door. 360s. Vertically in the HDD vent areas. They will be supported by the front of my 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


they going to face each other or sit side by side?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> One each door. 360s. Vertically in the HDD vent areas. They will be supported by the front of my 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they going to face each other or sit side by side?
Click to expand...

The fitting sides will be facing each other.

I'm flipping the MB tray and the doors will be swapped, so the HDD vents are at the top of the doors. I will be cutting them out and taking just enough material from the doors to allow the fans to protrude outside the case. Will be running Push only. The Radiator on top will be running Push/Pull with a bank of fans atop the new top when I get it. For now I will run a single bank of fans internally in Pull to keep the noise to a minimum and the cooling at a maximum.









~Ceadder


----------



## DELA360

anyone try the demcifilters for this case i cant believe that there are no dust filters for this case what a shame


----------



## Kritikill

I had some and stopped using them for no other reason other than me being too lazy to pull them off an clean them. They work very well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Have Em and am selling them for no other reason than not being able to use all but one With my modded 932. I figure my PSU won"t require much in the way of dust protection.

They are awesome though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> anyone try the demcifilters for this case i cant believe that there are no dust filters for this case what a shame


I have my case setup with more intake fans (2 in the front, 4x 120s on the side door and one at the bottom) than exhaust (1 rear and 1 top) and I just cleaned the case because I changed GPUs (can't think of the last time I cleaned it - 2 years or so) and there was hardly any dust in the case. It sits in the basement on the carpet and dust collects everywhere because I'm always dusting the desk and the monitors. Personally, I think filters hinders performance. I'd rather have more performance with a bit more maintenance, which really isn't much at all, than the opposite. Don't know your set up, but positive pressure is the way to go to minimize dust without a real need for filters; this method just keeps things moving.

Just One Man's Opinion.


----------



## Ceadderman

With the DEMCi flex filters, they really don't affect performance all that much. Especially when rinsed regularly.









~Ceadder


----------



## armoredpig

New here! Just submitted my application.

I removed the 5.25 bay locks and made a cage cover with kydex. It is held on with weak magnets.

Running a 2500k @ 4.5ghz and an ASUS 970 Strix.


----------



## DELA360

some cases that dont have filters have filtered holes basically were u gotta clean the case this case is nothing like i seen before i still baught the case knowing there was no filters i got a nvidia cool master edition case and that had filters just odd is all i mean 1 filter in the front and maybe 2 at top would not of caused the case to cost too much more.. im using demcifilters but just the intake fans love this case so much room so much cable managment options i made a custom rubber mat for the top with my friends 3d printer if anyone wants one or wants a custom one maybe i can make it happen


----------



## omari79

which one of the below cases more spacious? and has better cable management?

HAF 912, Corsair 500R or Graphite T600?


----------



## Ceadderman

I would ask that question in the case modding threads. Unlikely to get rhe answer here.









~Ceadder


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> With the DEMCi flex filters, they really don't affect performance all that much. Especially when rinsed regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That maintenance work could be aimed at spraying what little bit of dust build there is out the machine and keeping all the fan's performance, instead rinsing a filter. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## Ceadderman

True. But nobody is gonna shut their rig down once a week for proper maintenance. Which is why filters exist. Clean em, let em air dry and slap them back on without hardly a hiccup.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> which one of the below cases more spacious? and has better cable management?
> 
> HAF 912, Corsair 500R or Graphite T600?


Well, I will say I once tried to swap my Asus GTX 570 from my HAF 912 to a Corsair 500R for troubleshooting... And found that my card wouldn't fit. The removable seconadary HDD cage in the HAF 912 means that any GPU should fit no problem.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> True. But nobody is gonna shut their rig down once a week for proper maintenance. Which is why filters exist. Clean em, let em air dry and slap them back on without hardly a hiccup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


OK. I guess it depends on how or where your system is. I can slide mine out, pull the front and back plates off, blow it out and put them back on and slide it back in position, hit the start button and be on my way without removing a wire other than I always disconnect the PSU.







But I rarely do this because it just doesn't get dusty enough to warrant a monthly, let alone weekly cleaning.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Here is my first go round with modding a case. I think I did pretty well, but it is not quite finished yet. Let me know what you think.


Just thought that this needed a bump.









Was reading through one of my Dave Dorman books looking for some inspiration when I noticed that your Skull mod was likely influenced by him. It was either that or game inspired and they used his work. I found the artwork for my Left door plexi mod, so now I just have to have someone offer to laser cut/airbrush it for me. Til I get my shop kitted out I am quite limited in what I am able to accomplish.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Dave Dorman is the man. I am actually a huge Star Wars fan, especially the Mandalorians. I was going to have a friend airbrush a Jango Fett helmet theme on the front of my case with the keyhole wrapping around the side. Unfortunately, after cutting in the Mythosaur skull and window it didn't leave enough room for it.









I was able to finish up my PSU cover today. I love it.








Before

After


----------



## Ceadderman

Lookin good.









~Ceadder


----------



## Krazee

Question for the Haf-X owners: did you keep the GPU fan bezel in your case. I am debating about keeping it or removing. My system is air cooled and I doubt I will go water cooling anytime soon.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Question for the Haf-X owners: did you keep the GPU fan bezel in your case. I am debating about keeping it or removing. My system is air cooled and I doubt I will go water cooling anytime soon.


Are you talking about the air scoop on the side fan? If so, I kept it on when my GPU was still air cooled, but if that not what your talking about then I did not keep that in the case.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Are you talking about the air scoop on the side fan? If so, I kept it on when my GPU was still air cooled, but if that not what your talking about then I did not keep that in the case.


Sorry should have been more specific, forgot there are two. I mean this one:


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Sorry should have been more specific, forgot there are two. I mean this one:


Nah, I did not keep that one, but I think there a few peeps here that do use that.


----------



## Timstuff

All the shrouds that come with the case are ok if you are really serious about achieving 100% maximum airflow, but in terms of aesthetics I don't particularly care for them.


----------



## DELA360

anyone mod there blue lights that are bright as hell


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes. I replaced them in my 932 with low intensity red LED bulbs. They are 3mm. You have to pull the I/O pcb and will have to snap off the plastic housing from the board. Make sure you don't damage it since you'll need to re-use it. Then you heat up the solder to remove the snapped off wires from the pcb, making sure not to drop the rings from the pcb as they are your connection points that allow the LEDs to feed off the circuits. If I remember correctly the - channel is nearest to the edge of the board and the + channel is to the inside.

I have pics some place but Photobucket went through a change and I cannot find them here. Only other place I have them is on my RAID which is currently non functioning due to modding.









~Ceadder


----------



## Methodical

Has anyone using these air coolers ever use the closed looped water cooler fans, such as the Corsair H100 and Cooler master version? Was there a significant difference in the cooling of the cpu with the water type coolers? Is it worth changing from the 212 to one of those type coolers? Just curious as I've been looking at the Corsair and Cooler Master units.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103198&cm_re=cooler_master_cpu_cooler-_-35-103-198-_-Product

Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Has anyone using these air coolers ever use the closed looped water cooler fans, such as the Corsair H100 and Cooler master version? Was there a significant difference in the cooling of the cpu with the water type coolers? Is it worth changing from the 212 to one of those type coolers? Just curious as I've been looking at the Corsair and Cooler Master units.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103198&cm_re=cooler_master_cpu_cooler-_-35-103-198-_-Product
> 
> Thanks


I didn't use those coolers but I've used both the h50 and the Hyper 212. Both are solid coolers but I would take the AIO over the 212. The temps are a bit better imho. Just remember that you won't be able to use a 140fp Rad on the 120fp mounts unless you mod for it. I didn't click the links and I am unfamiliar with the latest Corsair AIO and have no idea about the CM, but being that I do have experience with Corsair's AIO systems, I would suggest theirs over the CM and either over the 212 which is a hefty little performer. I loved mine but it isn't water.









~Ceadder


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I didn't use those coolers but I've used both the h50 and the Hyper 212. Both are solid coolers but I would take the AIO over the 212. The temps are a bit better imho. Just remember that you won't be able to use a 140fp Rad on the 120fp mounts unless you mod for it. I didn't click the links and I am unfamiliar with the latest Corsair AIO and have no idea about the CM, but being that I do have experience with Corsair's AIO systems, I would suggest theirs over the CM and either over the 212 which is a hefty little performer. I loved mine but it isn't water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hey thanks for that info. I have the 212 and it is a tough performer, especially at that price. I know water is better, but not better for everyone's needs. My CPU stays pretty cool at idle and under assault (max was 55*C during BF gaming last night), but like cars (torque and HP), we always want to squeeze out every oz of juice if possible. I would like to go with the 280 with the 140 fans, but as confirmed, I would have to mod and I am not interested in doing any of that, however, the 120s interest me because they are 4 wire (pwm) which is what I want so that I could connect to the 4 pin connector and control via software. I have some Akasi fans on the 212 and they move a good amount of air keeping the CPU cool and they are very quiet. If I go with the unit, I plan to swap Akasi in place of the stock fans to keep noise level the same. Is this possible?

Thanks...Al


----------



## Ceadderman

Not likely since your fans will be pushing air through a higher fin density rather than the low density fin placement of the 212. It won't be quieter but still it would be liveable.

~Ceadder


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not likely since your fans will be pushing air through a higher fin density rather than the low density fin placement of the 212. It won't be quieter but still it would be liveable.
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the info. I wish I could hear a setup in action to give me a better idea of how would sound. I'll check youtube, maybe some has a video with them running.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Sorry should have been more specific, forgot there are two. I mean this one:


I've tried to run this scoop on my HAF X with GTX560Ti and my temps has went up around 10C,i've been using Scythe Kaze Jyuni 1900RPM Slip Stream 120mm and really tried few settings lower or higher RPM and temps has been higher,maybe has been down to the my all HDD cages are fully populated

Now I've R9 290 and thinking to put this scoop and test temps:ninja:

Thanks,Jura


----------



## armoredpig

My Strix 970 card was too wide to fit inside of the air duct so I cut it down to be a fan holder. Just another option for that duct!


----------



## Voxmagna

Dont know about wide but it's definitely too tall


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armoredpig*
> 
> My Strix 970 card was too wide to fit inside of the air duct so I cut it down to be a fan holder. Just another option for that duct!


Considering when HAFx was launched (2012?), that doesn't surprise me one bit. Probably would a fit my 6870s just fine if I would've kept my drive bays in place. Se la vie.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, the case up there in age now. I got mine around when they released it since the style of the case kind of hook me.

Though, now after painting the window panel white, I think I may repaint the whole case in a white with black and red accents.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, the case up there in age now. I got mine around when they released it since the style of the case kind of hook me.
> 
> Though, now after painting the window panel white, I think I may repaint the whole case in a white with black and red accents.


I still love my 932 and have had it 5 years now as of May. They're still relevant, albeit a bit cramped due to bays that are riveted in place. But if you know what you're doing, they can be easily removed.

I will be re-pc'ing mine if I can clear off the original PCoat. Anyone know how to accomplish this in the best way? I need to find out because my mod should be complete by November(intended date was circumvented by sold out event) which is right on time for the much anticipated launch of a movie that inspired this build.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

O, I removed the HDD bay out of my Haf X. Still got more plans to add more to the case. Most fun going to be when I get around to adding the 915F as a pedestal to it.









Currently though, I really need to get all those holes in the Haf X covered. Compared to my NZXT Apollo, this thing gets dusty all the time.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I've found on my HAF X I've again broken USB pins(those plastic insulators),not sure where i can get them,do you know if CM selling them separately or do I need to get new top panel which is waste of money

I will try to make pictures during the day of part which I mean

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I've found on my HAF X I've again broken USB pins(those plastic insulators),not sure where i can get them,do you know if CM selling them separately or do I need to get new top panel which is waste of money
> 
> I will try to make pictures during the day of part which I mean
> 
> Thanks,Jura


You will likely have to purchase a new top panel. Go to the CM site and look in their store they may have one. Or you can just disconnect that bank of USB and not sweat the small stuff until you're actually ready to replace the top, if ever.









Don't feel bad though, a friend of mine has the 932 and he stepped on a cable that was plugged into one of his and it just snapped the connector, shorted his USB header and caused his system to have to be replaced. So it could indeed be worse. Just try to be more careful in the future or it might cost you more than just a top.









~Ceadder


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You will likely have to purchase a new top panel. Go to the CM site and look in their store they may have one. Or you can just disconnect that bank of USB and not sweat the small stuff until you're actually ready to replace the top, if ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad though, a friend of mine has the 932 and he stepped on a cable that was plugged into one of his and it just snapped the connector, shorted his USB header and caused his system to have to be replaced. So it could indeed be worse. Just try to be more careful in the future or it might cost you more than just a top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hi Ceadder

Thanks for this
This I've expected I need to order top panel,at least I can buy spare parts,USB are disconnected for now

This has happens as I've put in front friend USB external HDD and one USB WiFi stick and those USB things has been pulled with the HDD and WiFi stick I assume,its not shorted this I know,as I've tried one USB stick and its working at least,USB headers working on MB etc

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I still love my 932 and have had it 5 years now as of May. They're still relevant, albeit a bit cramped due to bays that are riveted in place. But if you know what you're doing, they can be easily removed.
> ~Ceadder


X2 I have had my 932 for around 3.5 years and still love it also. Great case


----------



## Kritikill

Anyone happen to have a spare or willing to give up the USB 3.0 front 5.25 panel? Preferably just the mount, I have the cable.


----------



## Kritikill

For any Star Wars fans; this is Fett-ish.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty kewl Krit.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Thanks. How is your project coming along?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Thanks. How is your project coming along?


Slowly. But that's to be expected when you'rre expecting and spending more time on the road than in the shop.









~Ceadder


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> For any Star Wars fans; this is Fett-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love it!


----------



## Hammonds

Been a busy few weeks adjusting the system!

Before


After




I'm so happy with how it came out


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammonds*
> 
> Been a busy few weeks adjusting the system!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how it came out


I like the spring cleaning you did here. Great job!


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammonds*
> 
> Been a busy few weeks adjusting the system!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how it came out


Wow, that is a nice looking rig! My brother's HAF X rebuild is going to be red-themed and this is good inspiration.


----------



## Krazee

So sexy!!


----------



## Ceadderman

I would likely have gone with the X if I didn't already bought the 932 a few months earlier. As it happened my Brother had purchased the Newegg HAF 932 with the blue edition lighting about 2 months before I got my standard HAF 932 which as everyone knows only came with the lone LED fan up front. So of course I just had to mod it. And am still modding it.

But the X just took the 932 to another level.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Love my X, only thing is it going to get taller once I get the parts for pedestal mod and smack that onto it.


----------



## armoredpig

I'd really like to see someone mod an X to take a 915 as a pedestal, especially if they can retrofit the X with the stacker rails to retain modularity and fit the 915 with casters to retain mobility. It would be the perfect case in my eyes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armoredpig*
> 
> I'd really like to see someone mod an X to take a 915 as a pedestal, especially if they can retrofit the X with the stacker rails to retain modularity and fit the 915 with casters to retain mobility. It would be the perfect case in my eyes.


Been done. A modder attended a LAN event with a modded X sitting atop a 915r. It's an Aliens themed system complete with face hugger, eggs and Alien. You will likely find it in last month's CPU mag. Although it's a small blurb with 1 pic.

I will make sure this info is correct in a bit but I'm pretty sure I got it right.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Well that a planned mod for my Haf X. Just saving up money to buy the water cool parts for the 915F that I plan to smack to its bottom. Been planned out since early last year, just slow going to get it all done.

This was a bit of the mock up that I did to see how the cases would look together.



This is how far I have got with modding. Still a long ways to go to get the case where I want it.



Just can't make up my mind go with 360 radiators in the 915F or mod it to take 480.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well that a planned mod for my Haf X. Just saving up money to buy the water cool parts for the 915F that I plan to smack to its bottom. Been planned out since early last year, just slow going to get it all done.
> 
> This was a bit of the mock up that I did to see how the cases would look together.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how far I have got with modding. Still a long ways to go to get the case where I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't make up my mind go with 360 radiators in the 915F or mod it to take 480.


You will have to cut some sheet metal to allow the 480 to fit. Same length as my 932. I was considering 480 in the top and possibly vertically sandwiched in my doors but found that it wasn't feasible w/o some major modification. Which other than the PSU stabilizer in the back, I don't want to cut anything.









~Ceadder


----------



## armoredpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well that a planned mod for my Haf X. Just saving up money to buy the water cool parts for the 915F that I plan to smack to its bottom. Been planned out since early last year, just slow going to get it all done.
> 
> This was a bit of the mock up that I did to see how the cases would look together.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how far I have got with modding. Still a long ways to go to get the case where I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't make up my mind go with 360 radiators in the 915F or mod it to take 480.


Better a bit too long than too short! That looks awesome. Do you plan to affix it with the 16 threaded holes on the HAF X where the casters went?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You will have to cut some sheet metal to allow the 480 to fit. Same length as my 932. I was considering 480 in the top and possibly vertically sandwiched in my doors but found that it wasn't feasible w/o some major modification. Which other than the PSU stabilizer in the back, I don't want to cut anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


O, I have no problems with the idea of cutting into the cases. The Haf X been cut in all over, and once I smack that 915F even more holes and cutting will be done to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armoredpig*
> 
> Better a bit too long than too short! That looks awesome. Do you plan to affix it with the 16 threaded holes on the HAF X where the casters went?


Still debating on how to mount the two together. Kind of want it not hard to put together or separate for when I need to do a deep clean or parts change out but still be secured.
May just cut the sides to make 480 brackets to mount onto the 915F. Biggest thing figuring out how I want the tubing to hook from the Haf X down into the 915F as I want to keep it clean looking.

The way I want to do the brackets for the 915F be similar I did to the top of my Haf X. Love how I got this modded, allows me to take the bracket and radiator mounted to it fully out without unmounting the radiator from the bracket.


----------



## armoredpig

Really clean work! I was concerned about whether the 915 would be wide enough, but it looks pretty ideal.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I'm thinking to replace fans on HAF X,currently I've stock side and top and front fan,can someone recommend me good CFM fans ?

Exhaust fan I've got Thermalright TY 147

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Timstuff

*edit: didn't realize you are probably looking for 200 mm fans. 'fraid I don't have a lot of experience there.

For 120mm and 140mm fans, I like the Corsair AF series. They deliver good performance for the price and are aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> *edit: didn't realize you are probably looking for 200 mm fans. 'fraid I don't have a lot of experience there.
> 
> For 120mm and 140mm fans, I like the Corsair AF series. They deliver good performance for the price and are aesthetically pleasing.


Hi there

Yes I would need 2x 200mm and 1x230mm fan and 120mm I don't really need

Thinking go with BitFenix but they're not compatible with HAF as some people have issue with them and fitting them,Coolermaster fans not sure..

Thanks,Jura


----------



## armoredpig

AFAIK, in the the front, a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230 will fit with no issues and is even compatible with the LED switch on the Haf X.

Using a 200mm Bitfenix Pro on the side will cause rubbing on the plastic filter on the door so you will either need to remove the filter or install the fan with washers as standoffs. I think they come with washers, but I don't have them yet so I can't confirm.

I plan to put the Spectre Pros on the front and side of my case as they seem to be one of the few large fans with decent bearings.

EDIT: For the top, you'll need to do some fitting--I'm not sure to what extent, but I know that the extra mounting holes in the frame will hit the guide peg on the top panel of the case. It may be as simple as grinding off the extra mounting holes on the frame of the fan, but if you get your side fan first, you can test fit and go from there.

EDIT: As for the 120mm, Phanteks had a coupon on Amazon for a lot of their fans, not sure if it is still active, but I hear they are darn good fans.


----------



## jura11

At front I was leaning towards BitFenix Spectre Pro and on side I think Phanteks those I want to use too and on top thinking about the Phanteks
I've seen few guys has modified top for fitting the fans which I think is doable for me too

I don't want LED fans,rather black or white which will be OK for my needs

Thanks again,Jura


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> At front I was leaning towards BitFenix Spectre Pro and on side I think Phanteks those I want to use too and on top thinking about the Phanteks
> I've seen few guys has modified top for fitting the fans which I think is doable for me too
> 
> I don't want LED fans,rather black or white which will be OK for my needs
> 
> Thanks again,Jura


I believe that I have one or two of the black 200s laying around someplace. If non LED are your flavor, then simply get 3 of the Coolermaster 200s. They will fit every place a 230 would.









~Ceadder


----------



## smith357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawouin*
> 
> My project is finally done, at least for the case, I still need to get more hardware.
> 
> I used mylar stencil that I cut myself, cause I didn't want the clear edge I would have if I used tape cut in the CADPAT pattern (CADPAT is the name for the canadian digital camouflage, US is MADPAT). I didn't used the same Krylon brand paint for the inside, so the clear coat made a reaction with the yellow paint. I sanded the side, bottom and back, but not the inside.
> 
> I added a 200mm red fan on the side and a small 120mm blue inside. I also got UV 12" cathode, unfortunately we can't see the uv red sata wire (well, they said red, but it look much more like pink, so it doesn't matter very much if it's hidden.
> 
> Edit:I forgot to put the back view


amazing painting, could you share the tutorial to make digital camo ?


----------



## totaleclipse82

Wow... you're referencing a 5 year old post!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith357*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shawouin*
> 
> My project is finally done, at least for the case, I still need to get more hardware.
> 
> I used mylar stencil that I cut myself, cause I didn't want the clear edge I would have if I used tape cut in the CADPAT pattern (CADPAT is the name for the canadian digital camouflage, US is MADPAT). I didn't used the same Krylon brand paint for the inside, so the clear coat made a reaction with the yellow paint. I sanded the side, bottom and back, but not the inside.
> 
> I added a 200mm red fan on the side and a small 120mm blue inside. I also got UV 12" cathode, unfortunately we can't see the uv red sata wire (well, they said red, but it look much more like pink, so it doesn't matter very much if it's hidden.
> 
> Edit:I forgot to put the back view
> 
> 
> 
> amazing painting, could you share the tutorial to make digital camo ?
Click to expand...

Considering that post was in 2010 and his post count is so low(total of 9 posts) he probably isn't around anymore or comes around every so often.

You would do well to scan the firearms sites and look for a stencil kit. Or check with your local army navy stores which carry them at times and see if they could get you one.

It's actually fairly simple.
Spray your base coat first.
Apply 2ndary stencil and spray your contrast coat.
Apply 3rd stencil and spray the contrast to the 2ndary coat
Apply final stencil and spray the contrast coat to overlay the 3rd coat that "camoflauges" the case.

There may be more colors that you want but I've simplified the process for the sake of understanding it.









~Ceadder


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Considering that post was in 2010 and his post count is so low(total of 9 posts) he probably isn't around anymore or comes around every so often.
> 
> You would do well to scan the firearms sites and look for a stencil kit. Or check with your local army navy stores which carry them at times and see if they could get you one.
> 
> It's actually fairly simple.
> Spray your base coat first.
> Apply 2ndary stencil and spray your contrast coat.
> Apply 3rd stencil and spray the contrast to the 2ndary coat
> Apply final stencil and spray the contrast coat to overlay the 3rd coat that "camoflauges" the case.
> 
> There may be more colors that you want but I've simplified the process for the sake of understanding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That guy has one post. Probably searched Google for something, an image maybe, it came up, eh seen that one post, he registered, and then posted his first post all for this.


----------



## smith357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Considering that post was in 2010 and his post count is so low(total of 9 posts) he probably isn't around anymore or comes around every so often.
> 
> You would do well to scan the firearms sites and look for a stencil kit. Or check with your local army navy stores which carry them at times and see if they could get you one.
> 
> It's actually fairly simple.
> Spray your base coat first.
> Apply 2ndary stencil and spray your contrast coat.
> Apply 3rd stencil and spray the contrast to the 2ndary coat
> Apply final stencil and spray the contrast coat to overlay the 3rd coat that "camoflauges" the case.
> 
> There may be more colors that you want but I've simplified the process for the sake of understanding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


nice thx for help. i will try and post result here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> That guy has one post. Probably searched Google for something, an image maybe, it came up, eh seen that one post, he registered, and then posted his first post all for this.


exactly


----------



## Ceadderman

1 post ... 1 million posts... I treat everybody the same.

Although I would point out that new members should introduce themselves firstly.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Hello! /wave








On a side note. I finally put up a build log of my 932.


----------



## TheMafia

love my haf 932 still, two things have 'broken' so far tho

1. front usb ports
2. front red fan (replacing with a blue to match my GPU)

but it was resounding when I upgraded to my new mobo/cpu/gpu setup!! <3


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia*
> 
> love my haf 932 still, two things have 'broken' so far tho
> 
> 1. front usb ports
> 2. front red fan (replacing with a blue to match my GPU)
> 
> but it was resounding when I upgraded to my new mobo/cpu/gpu setup!! <3


You could order a new front panel IO.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-i-o-panel-oem-package/
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-usb-3-0-5-25-bracket-oem-package/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMafia*
> 
> love my haf 932 still, two things have 'broken' so far tho
> 
> 1. front usb ports
> 2. front red fan (replacing with a blue to match my GPU)
> 
> but it was resounding when I upgraded to my new mobo/cpu/gpu setup!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> You could order a new front panel IO.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-i-o-panel-oem-package/
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-usb-3-0-5-25-bracket-oem-package/
Click to expand...

If you've sleeved those cables, you will have to sleeve the new ones. The connectors on them may be different than the originals so you may not be able to simply replace them by unplugging from one and swapping with the other.

I found this out after attempting to swap cables and finding that I hadda swap the connectors using my pin tool and a lot of patience.









I've removed my top and probably will never replace it since I'm modding the complete top of my 932. So no more PWR/HDD LED functionality via the top as well so my Low Intensity Reds are gonna sit on a shelf. Being replaced with a pair of Vandal Switches.









~Ceadder


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> You could order a new front panel IO.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-i-o-panel-oem-package/
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-usb-3-0-5-25-bracket-oem-package/


in canada, but ya i have seen this item for purchase, tahts why im really not at all upset, more of a review (part broken relatively easy)

Side question to all:
Whats your favorite customization you've made?


----------



## Ceadderman

Mine has been the LED swap. Brightazz blue LEDs to low intensity red. Noticeably better. But now that I am in the middle of this tear down, it's likely to be the 180ed setup.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

The mod I really want to give a shot would be to implement a X front i/o into my 932.


----------



## Ceadderman

You would likely need to graft the top onto the 932 as well. The base of the top is correct dimensionally. It simply protrudes over the edge to the same or similar point where the top for the 932 does.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You would likely need to graft the top onto the 932 as well. The base of the top is correct dimensionally. It simply protrudes over the edge to the same or similar point where the top for the 932 does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I really need to get the dimensions of the PCB. I would be more interested in cutting out the face of the IO panel than modifying the X to fit.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Yes I would need 2x 200mm and 1x230mm fan and 120mm I don't really need
> 
> Thinking go with BitFenix but they're not compatible with HAF as some people have issue with them and fitting them,Coolermaster fans not sure..
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I have 2 x Bitfenix Spectre Pro's and they fit in the top of my HAF-X. I installed them 2 years ago and everything was great UNTIL about 4 months ago when they started making a rattling noise when I booted up my rig in cold weather - it doesn't happen if the room is warm and settles down after about 10 minutes running. To be honest though i cannot recommend them as I think a fan should last more than 2 years.


----------



## Ceadderman

Those fans are likely sleeved bearing fans. So two years is about right. Electronics/Components are rated to a certain number of running hours. So you might look up what your fans are rated for and do a little math to see if you've met or surpassed the rated specs.









That's not hard to pass the rated spec if you consistantly run every day or 24/7 like I usually do.









~Ceadder


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Those fans are likely sleeved bearing fans. So two years is about right. Electronics/Components are rated to a certain number of running hours. So you might look up what your fans are rated for and do a little math to see if you've met or surpassed the rated specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not hard to pass the rated spec if you consistantly run every day or 24/7 like I usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I don't run anywhere near 24/7 more like 7 hours a day and I usually have them turned down to much less than full revs. I will put them on Ebay "spares or repairs".


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> I have 2 x Bitfenix Spectre Pro's and they fit in the top of my HAF-X. I installed them 2 years ago and everything was great UNTIL about 4 months ago when they started making a rattling noise when I booted up my rig in cold weather - it doesn't happen if the room is warm and settles down after about 10 minutes running. To be honest though i cannot recommend them as I think a fan should last more than 2 years.


Thanks for that there









I've been looking on other too like Phanteks PH-F200SP which I want to use and on front I'm looking at Coolermaster their own or Bitfenix
My old CM fans already are bit tired,side fan bit rattling and I think is already on last legs and front fan is OK at moment and I thinking to upgrade everything

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Thanks for that there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking on other too like Phanteks PH-F200SP which I want to use and on front I'm looking at Coolermaster their own or Bitfenix
> My old CM fans already are bit tired,side fan bit rattling and I think is already on last legs and front fan is OK at moment and I thinking to upgrade everything
> 
> Thanks,Jura


You're welcome. The difference in noise with them removed is surprising and I think I may not replace them at all. I have a front 200mm Phobya rad with two CM red Megaflows and I have to say they are completely quiet and trouble free.

Here's a pic when I was installing them


Bitfenix Spectre Pro Fans (1) 7.3.13 par PinzaC55, on ipernity


----------



## PinzaC55

Well some good news and bad news. With the fans thoroughly dusted I decided to try and find the source of the clicking. I tried both fans and they were totally silent, however on one of them the centre sticker was sticking up at an angle so I tried sticking it down thinking that might be the source of the click - the sticker hitting the dust grille.
Since the clicking happened in cold conditions I then stuck both fans in the fridge then tried them one at a time. First fan lying on top of the HAF-X = no sound at all. Second fan - significant vibration for a few minutes till it warmed up then OK. So it seems I have one good fan and one dodgy one.


----------



## Ceadderman

:-\ You can fix that 2nd one with some lubrication I think.

~Ceadder


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> :-\ You can fix that 2nd one with some lubrication I think.
> 
> ~Ceadder


Would I need to dismantle the fan to do that ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup. Pull the back sticker and you'll see a flimsy C clip. Carefully remove that and the hub slides out. Use some 3n1 oil sparingly and put it back together. Test the fan and see wutsup. If it don't work better you're out nothing but time and oil. Remember, that these are sleeved bearings.









~Ceadder


----------



## Shawouin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith357*
> 
> amazing painting, could you share the tutorial to make digital camo ?


Hello,
I was looking in my old DVD pics this week if I could find other pics of my camo.

Ceadderman had put it correctly.
For the stencil, I used thick mylar that I cut over a quad mm paper, so my edges are always 90 degree, my first atempt without it gave poor results. I found a site with the exact % for each coat, to be realistic. My first coat was grey primer, so it was easy. The same stencil can be used in different ways to get more diversity without having to cut too many of them.

And you can play with the heigh of the stencil to have more or less clear edges. The corners are kind of tricky, but the mylar help.

I finished with a clear coat, and my camo is still clean on this day.
Let me know if you want to know anything else.
Good luck.
I remember having a lot of fun in this project.

P.S.
If you didn't saw these pics, it could help
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/140844/my-brand-new-computer/sort/display_order/


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup. Pull the back sticker and you'll see a flimsy C clip. Carefully remove that and the hub slides out. Use some 3n1 oil sparingly and put it back together. Test the fan and see wutsup. If it don't work better you're out nothing but time and oil. Remember, that these are sleeved bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Wouldn't graphite be a better lube and have less drag? I use graphite on those little derby car wheels with much success. Or are you unable to remove the shaft?


----------



## Ceadderman

3n1 is closer to the viscosity of the original lubricant. Graphite would likely harm the bearing as it's a coarser lube than 3n1. It might destroy the bearing. It's fine for car door locks but I wouldn't trust it for something that spins at a constant rate of speed.









~Ceadder


----------



## deskiller

anybody know how long it will be before the side panels for the haf x come back into stock?

the Acrylic Side Window Panel cracked due to falling over, when I had it off the case.

it didnt crack all the way across. only about 4" long crack

so its not major.

but would like to get it replaced sometime.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deskiller*
> 
> anybody know how long it will be before the side panels for the haf x come back into stock?
> 
> the Acrylic Side Window Panel cracked due to falling over, when I had it off the case.
> 
> it didnt crack all the way across. only about 4" long crack
> 
> so its not major.
> 
> but would like to get it replaced sometime.


'
Would be better to ask their Customer Support. I don't think that anyone in here could tell you their production schedule.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deskiller*
> 
> anybody know how long it will be before the side panels for the haf x come back into stock?
> 
> the Acrylic Side Window Panel cracked due to falling over, when I had it off the case.
> 
> it didnt crack all the way across. only about 4" long crack
> 
> so its not major.
> 
> but would like to get it replaced sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Would be better to ask their Customer Support. I don't think that anyone in here could tell you their production schedule.
Click to expand...

This but I would just suggest having a piece of acrylic cut to replace it. And maybe if you want something etched into the glass now would certainly be the time to have it done. If you can get with a shop that can do the work or one who has an X to work with? I replaced my plexi with an etched window but the gentleman who did the work is no longer on OCN I think.









So anyway that's another option if it's taking too long to replace your glass. Try performance-pcs cuz I know they cut windows and would likely have a template.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> This but I would just suggest having a piece of acrylic cut to replace it. And maybe if you want something etched into the glass now would certainly be the time to have it done. If you can get with a shop that can do the work or one who has an X to work with? I replaced my plexi with an etched window but the gentleman who did the work is no longer on OCN I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway that's another option if it's taking too long to replace your glass. Try performance-pcs cuz I know they cut windows and would likely have a template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I was going to mention that also, but isn't the window sunk into the panel? It isn't just flat across the back of the panel. I know that the upper window on the 932 has about 1/8" cut down so the window is flat with the outside of the panel.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> This but I would just suggest having a piece of acrylic cut to replace it. And maybe if you want something etched into the glass now would certainly be the time to have it done. If you can get with a shop that can do the work or one who has an X to work with? I replaced my plexi with an etched window but the gentleman who did the work is no longer on OCN I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway that's another option if it's taking too long to replace your glass. Try performance-pcs cuz I know they cut windows and would likely have a template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to mention that also, but isn't the window sunk into the panel? It isn't just flat across the back of the panel. I know that the upper window on the 932 has about 1/8" cut down so the window is flat with the outside of the panel.
Click to expand...

Yes the stock window has a raised center that fits within the opening. Mine did too and so does the window I have to replace the stock door. But so long as the replacement fits over the opening you'd never notice the difference unless you knew what to look for. Even then the window looks like it was sposed to come that way.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes the stock window has a raised center that fits within the opening. Mine did too and so does the window I have to replace the stock door. But so long as the replacement fits over the opening you'd never notice the difference unless you knew what to look for. Even then the window looks like it was sposed to come that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I did the same on mine, except I used the trim on the panel.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> Add me. Here's my rig!


Anyone know what cooler this guy using? He hasn't logged on since 2014, can't ask him ;s.

I was thinking about getting the HAF 912+ with the black inside and using a cooler from the Hydro series like the one in that guy's build. Here is what I have:


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, it's an old Corsair h50. Tbh you're better off running one of their newer 120 units.

Don't get me wrong, I love the h50 but their newer units have a thinner pump design and the cover doesn't take up as much space as the h50s does. Also their newer system have a different style of hose. No more ribbed poly tubing.









~Ceadder


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup, it's an old Corsair h50. Tbh you're better off running one of their newer 120 units.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the h50 but their newer units have a thinner pump design and the cover doesn't take up as much space as the h50s does. Also their newer system have a different style of hose. No more ribbed poly tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks. I definitely prefer the newer things as long as it fits in the case. Which ones are you talking about btw? I research it but couldn't find it.


----------



## jura11

OK guys

Replaced two top and side fan for CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200mm Red LED,although I didn't want to have those,but my brother bought them and personally I would rather prefer Phanteks PH-F200SP which I was looking to get but overall I'm very happy,fitting them has been just easy and noise,they're pretty quiet,but when you sleep in room where is PC,then you will hear the noise of fans as my PC running 24/7,red LED is no my thing too

Now I need to replace front fan and looking like I will be going with CoolerMaster or BitFenix

Pictures I will take tomorrow or during the week

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PinzaC55

I will be putting my 2 x Bitfenix Spectre Pros on Ebay tomorrow - one in good working order , the other has an annoying clicking sound when powered up cold


----------



## Timstuff

So if I were installing a 360mm radiator in the top of an HAF-X and wanted it in push-pull, would it be better to use three 120mm fans in the outer chassis for the pull fans, or two 200mm fans? I've seen it done both ways. Are six Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions going to make a ton of noise in a push pull config?

I've got a pair of SP120 Performance Editions in my Corsair C70, and they're in push-only. They're not loud at all, however back when I was using them on an H80i in push-pull, they could get quite noisy. I imagine this is mostly because they had to spin a lot faster to keep up with the overclock I was doing (which IMO was too much for just an H80i), however what I want to know is if a set of 6 fans can spin slow enough that even in push-pull, they won't make too much noise.

My brother's HAF-X currently sounds like a jet turbine because it's all air-cooled and he's running an old Sandybridge i7. If the RX360 with push-pull fans is going to be too noisy, I'd consider getting him an AX360 in push-only instead, however I'd like to hear some opinions about it. Conventional wisdom says bigger rad + more fans = more cooling power, but I want to know if it also means significantly more noise.


----------



## Ithanul

Mostly depends on how fast you going to run the fans. Some peeps complain fans are loud over a certain rpm.

Me I am currently running three eLoops at around 1700rpm in pull atm. Going to soon install the extra three eLoops to turn it into a push/pull config. Only thing I have to say when I still had the SP120s in my folder they where way louder than the eLoops in the main rig.

No longer have the SP-120s installed. Lucked out and nabbed some GT AP-15s to install in the folder.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> My brother's HAF-X currently sounds like a jet turbine because it's all air-cooled and he's running an old Sandybridge i7. ...


Why the heck is it that loud?? I have an i7 2700K @ 5GHz and it's being very quietly cooled with just a simple TRUE and one NDS 120mm PWM. There's absolutely no need for stonking great coolers to run a 2700K at a good speed. I have an H80 with two NDS 120s in my gaming PC (another 5GHz 2700K), but I soon discovered via building six more 2700K 5GHz systems that it just doesn't remotely need such OTT cooling. SB simply isn't that hot.

What fans is he using? Try Nanoxia Deep Silence. I replace all stock Corsair fans with H80/H100/etc. with these, they work just as well but they're almost as quiet (if not better) than Noctua NF-P12s (certainly much cheaper).

Ian.


----------



## Timstuff

My brother's PC was one of the first overclocked rigs that I built, and I did not have a whole lot of experience back then. It was monster powerful for the time, but I rather stubbornly attempted to get it up to 4 GHz, and back then the yields were not quite as good for overclockable CPUs that did not require a lot of additional voltage. That thing always ran hot and loud, and the power management setup he had in Windows was apparently pretty bad for a while. I think the CPU ended up getting over stressed over the past few years, because recently I had to lower the clock speed and votage. It's not as bad now, but the fans are quite loud. The fan and heat problems are made worse by the fact that every orifice of the HAF-X is clogged with dust, and that could well include the CPU's air cooler.

It doesn't matter a whole lot right now because I'm going to be rebuilding his system with a Devil's Canyon CPU and mobo, and putting DEMCI filters on all of the intakes when it's finished. I was not exactly a model citizen either when it came to keeping my Storm Scout clean, because it was such a pain to remove and clean the included filters, and it was full of dust bunnies when I went to gut it for my Corsair C70 rebuild. Once the DEMCI filters are installed on my brother's HAF-X, I will make sure to implore of him to clean them every couple of days, which shouldn't be too hard because they are much easier to remove and clean than the stock filters-- not to mention they're much finer mesh, which should mean a lot more dust getting caught before it can enter the system.


----------



## shwarz

question for the Haf-X owners, how bad is the structural rigidity with the hard drive cage removed?

looking at watercooling my Haf-X finally with some real parts but unsure if removing the cage will make my case a floppy mess


----------



## Ceadderman

It's not that bad. Structurally it's identical to the 932. So long as you don't mess with the MB tray it should remain sturdy.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> question for the Haf-X owners, how bad is the structural rigidity with the hard drive cage removed?
> 
> looking at watercooling my Haf-X finally with some real parts but unsure if removing the cage will make my case a floppy mess


It isnt too bad, I removed mine and used the space for the 360 rad. I think I maintained some rigidity by mounting it to the front of the case and cutting the bottom of the bay cage out. You can look in my build log to see how i did it. The side panels also help maintain rigidity, therefore I try not to move it with them off. You can, but you can feel the case twist if you apply pressure in opposite corners.


----------



## mapesdhs

Yeah, I'd agree with Kritikill, it's ok, but best not to move it around too much when the side panels are removed,
though it'd probably ok if the far panel is still on so one at least has access to the main interior space. I've
removed the HDD cages from a couple of 932s, it worked ok,

Ian.


----------



## Ceadderman

Shoot I move my shell around all the time. It's currently laying one one side on my desk and atop of the posterboard I mapped out my MB tray on.

I don't rec being ham fisted moving any case missing structural parts. But it's fine moving it w/o doors. Especially if the MB tray hasn't been removed. PCIe components will add some rigidity so long as one treats their system with raspec.









~Ceadder


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Just submitted my application. Not sure why I didn't join when I first came here.


----------



## Davehillbo

Hi all.

Ive just moved my Intel S5520SC into one of these cases, fits well, but im wanting to hydro cool my hex cpus with H80s. How can one attach 2x 120mm hydros into this, is it possible?

Many thanks

David.


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davehillbo*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Ive just moved my Intel S5520SC into one of these cases, fits well, but im wanting to hydro cool my hex cpus with H80s. How can one attach 2x 120mm hydros into this, is it possible?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> David.


Which case have you got ?


----------



## Davehillbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Which case have you got ?


Original HAF X


----------



## PinzaC55

There's space for an H80 on the rear exhaust grille and space for another on the roof if you mount one of the fans on the top of the case but under the plastic cover if you see what I mean. I think there is space for one where the top 4 front bays are but it would need a custom mount, and if you removed the bottom HDD rack there's ample space in the front plus mounting holes.


----------



## Ceadderman

You'd need to remove both the 5.25" bay and HDD rack to mount the h80 vertically. 240mm+ of length will not fit under the 5.25" cleanly without modding the bottom of the 5.25" bay. I can attest to this since the interior is the same as the 932 with some minor differences. So if you wish to keep the hotswappable trays at the bottom of the 5.25" bay, foggedaboudit.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mike The Owl

HAF 922 with saberkitty running 8350, H80i,R9 270x and a LOT of fans , yes there are 5 CM200 megaflow fans in there...


----------



## Ceadderman

4 Megaflows? Why? I love those fans as much as anybody but that's just nuts. You coulda got a pump a Radiator and a Cheap CPU cooler for that. Add a Res an your temps would be more suitable for a little more in the way of cost. Unless you purchased the other two used?









~Ceadder


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 4 Megaflows? Why? I love those fans as much as anybody but that's just nuts. You coulda got a pump a Radiator and a Cheap CPU cooler for that. Add a Res an your temps would be more suitable for a little more in the way of cost. Unless you purchased the other two used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thier less than ten pounds each, I used to pick one up every time I went in my local shop...

http://www.cclonline.com/product/39435/R4-LUS-07AR-GP/Chassis-Case-Fans/Cooler-Master-MegaFlow-200mm-700rpm-Case-Fan-with-Red-LED/CLR1047/


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh well there you are. They're about $35new each on this side of the Pond.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jordanh517

Had this case for over 2 years now, guess its about time I post it!






Over time I've changed the fans to blue Aerocool ones (after returning some Spectres because they wouldn't fit!)

I also swapped the LEDs for the power and HDD activity to a matching blue.

I don't seem to have any images of the inside with the newer CPU cooler


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks good...

Boy that sends some nostalgia through my mind with the LED mod.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Hi. so many great looking builds in this thread im so Jealous. Short story my old case had a few mishaps and was to huge for the new little gaming corner. So i had to find a new smaller case. Since my first child would get my old office room








went into the garage and found my old Haf 922 case. well i think its a haf 922.

now this will be perfect for a new build. Gonna scavenge some parts here and there... already got som rads 360*45 and 240*45mm thick.
and a fixed water pump. cant wait to start my build.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> Hi. so many great looking builds in this thread im so Jealous. Short story my old case had a few mishaps and was to huge for the new little gaming corner. So i had to find a new smaller case. Since my first child would get my old office room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went into the garage and found my old Haf 922 case. well i think its a haf 922.
> 
> now this will be perfect for a new build. Gonna scavenge some parts here and there... already got som rads 360*45 and 240*45mm thick.
> and a fixed water pump. cant wait to start my build.


Where do you plan to mount the rads, the 240 could mount on the top with a bit of bodging, but the 360 ? Maybe if you remove the 5 1/2 and drive bays you could mount it at the front as an intake, that just leaves you with where to put the drives....not a problem if SSD


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Where do you plan to mount the rads, the 240 could mount on the top with a bit of bodging, but the 360 ? Maybe if you remove the 5 1/2 and drive bays you could mount it at the front as an intake, that just leaves you with where to put the drives....not a problem if SSD


Well the idea sorta. was to cut and make bracket for 360 *45mm rad on the top. push/pull 1 sett of fans on the inside.
my MB is huge Asus maximus formula v e-atx... maybe mod it into removeable mb tray. ideas are still flying around.

240*45mm is going either front or rear exhaust with some brackets. might need to fab some new hdd trays. seems i have done some cutting here before







might be room for peltier tec duel. found a peltier laying here too. i know it not the biggets gain but its fun


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,

I was wondering if an EEB (12" X 13") Z10PE-D8 WS could fit in a HAF 932?

Planning a Rendering server to run Maxwell Rendering software.

Cheers,


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I was wondering if an EEB (12" X 13") Z10PE-D8 WS could fit in a HAF 932?
> 
> Planning a Rendering server to run Maxwell Rendering software.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes it will, see http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/258406-30-eatx-interchangable

The mounting screws won't line up but a few holes drilled and tapped.....

Newegg has a list of compatible cases at http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006644&isNodeId=1&Description=EEB&x=0&y=0&Page=1


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Yes it will, see http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/258406-30-eatx-interchangable
> 
> The mounting screws won't line up but a few holes drilled and tapped.....
> 
> Newegg has a list of compatible cases at http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006644&isNodeId=1&Description=EEB&x=0&y=0&Page=1


Thanks for the info. Ya I already have 3 of these cases. I need to upgrade them and I'm going to make one our render server.


----------



## Noufel

Hi all.
i'm a little worried, have the hafx and i'm about to get 2 furys X for cfx, i don't know if i have the space for the second rad, the first one will be mounted in the rear exhaust grill but the other one i don't know if there is enough space on top near my h100i, the bottom near the psu or in the front.
any advise is welcome


----------



## Ceadderman

You're fine. You should have the room to put the 2nd Rad on the bottom of the X to run it or if there's enough room you can mount the first one up top and run the 2nd in the rear Exhaust port.









~Ceadder


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You're fine. You should have the room to put the 2nd Rad on the bottom of the X to run it or if there's enough room you can mount the first one up top and run the 2nd in the rear Exhaust port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


thanks alot for the quick reply, i looked into the case bottom and there are no mounting holes i'll have to find a place near my h100 on the top


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You're fine. You should have the room to put the 2nd Rad on the bottom of the X to run it or if there's enough room you can mount the first one up top and run the 2nd in the rear Exhaust port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks alot for the quick reply, i looked into the case bottom and there are no mounting holes i'll have to find a place near my h100 on the top
Click to expand...

I mounted my h50 in the top of my 932. You should be able to locate that CLC rad at the end of the h100i in the top.









~Ceadder


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I mounted my h50 in the top of my 932. You should be able to locate that CLC rad at the end of the h100i in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i'll find a place thnx, the HAF X is supposed to be able to fit a 360 rad on the top


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,

Has anyone ever fit a rad on the bottom of the 932?

I was thinking of putting 1 rad on the bottom and 1 on top and have the PSU installed inside in front.

Cheers,


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> Has anyone ever fit a rad on the bottom of the 932?
> 
> I was thinking of putting 1 rad on the bottom and 1 on top and have the PSU installed inside in front.
> 
> Cheers,


I mounted a 240 on the bottom of my 932, although I didn't mount the 360 up top. Check out my build log.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I mounted a 240 on the bottom of my 932, although I didn't mount the 360 up top. Check out my build log.


Can a 360 fit on top? I thought only a 240 could go on top.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Can a 360 fit on top? I thought only a 240 could go on top.


there is room up top for a 360, the I/O panel covers it up, but still can breath. I just mounted my power supply up top to do something different.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Can a 360 fit on top? I thought only a 240 could go on top.
> 
> 
> 
> there is room up top for a 360, the I/O panel covers it up, but still can breath. I just mounted my power supply up top to do something different.
Click to expand...

This. Although I may mount my PSU on the exterior of the 140 location to clear it entirely from the inside of the case and use the PSU as a rear exhaust.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Finaly got some spare time to check on my old case... it seems i have done some cutting to it before. 5.25bay it dosnt matter.
think im gonna place the tank over the top rad. Not sure yet.
On top i have made a hole for an extra 120mm so it now supports a 360Rad. Theres a little gap since the orginal panel is lifted. So i found a old wire to seal the gap between the panel and rad.
Its not supose to look like a pro job.just re using old parts i have layong around. I also found some copper pipe and a peltier gonna throw them in the case somehow







of cause theres some parts i need to order from either usa or germany. just need it to be done before fallout 4 goes live


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Sry double post


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey gang, has anyone ever installed a PSU in front of the 932?

I what to put a maximum of radiators in the 932.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hey gang, has anyone ever installed a PSU in front of the 932?
> 
> I what to put a maximum of radiators in the 932.




I've done it this way but it requires a smaller PSU the space for wires and such left little room. You can be creative and try diff approaches to this same idea. I cut the original power supply switch panel off and soldered wires to it from the PSU to it for seamless look. All in all was it worth it. prob not.

My hind sight was to just buy the phobia square radiator and mount it the door for maximum rad space. or just go external setup.


----------



## Ceadderman

I one wanted to, they could externally mount their PSU to the rear of the 932 at the 140 location. Kingwin makes a cover for the rear of a PSU as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it this way but it requires a smaller PSU the space for wires and such left little room. You can be creative and try diff approaches to this same idea. I cut the original power supply switch panel off and soldered wires to it from the PSU to it for seamless look. All in all was it worth it. prob not.
> 
> My hind sight was to just buy the phobia square radiator and mount it the door for maximum rad space. or just go external setup.


What types of Rads did you put are those 360s? If so how did you install the 3 fans on them?


----------



## Kritikill

Looks like without mounting the PSU externally the 932 is still limited to a 360 and 240. Unless you manage to do a set up like @Ceaddermanplans to do with his. I mounted my PSU up top and went with a 240 at the bottom, I thought about fanagleing a 360 at the bottom also, but I thought it would interfere with the air flow on the vertical mounted 360.


----------



## totaleclipse82

You can have a 480 rad in the front if you get rid of your drive bays and hd cages


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82*
> 
> You can have a 480 rad in the front if you get rid of your drive bays and hd cages


yeah I kept 2 5.25" bays for a fan controller and optical drive. My next build will have neither.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> What types of Rads did you put are those 360s? If so how did you install the 3 fans on them?


Here's my build post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Progress for those watching. Heavy guage steel handles the Heavy PSU. Im gonna gut an older PSU and use the power socket and switch with plate attacthed to the original PSU mounting location. Then I'm either going to splice an existing power cable and connect the two or just open her up and solder the wires directly inside to the power socket.


Placed the fans between the rad and case using the long screw's from xspc.

They're 360s top and bottom


----------



## Kritikill

You can also check out my build log in my sig. That way you can get some ideas of what it is capable of.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Here's my build post.
> Placed the fans between the rad and case using the long screw's from xspc.
> 
> They're 360s top and bottom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> You can also check out my build log in my sig. That way you can get some ideas of what it is capable of.


Thanks guys, I'll start a build tomorrow with the parts I will be putting into the case. I'll also put up some photoshoped pics of what I want to do.


----------



## Dortheleus

Here's my build log I told you about.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Here's my build log I told you about.


Cool man. Subbed. ?


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys. I have a Mod Log going for my HAF 922. YOU should head over to check it out, its going to get interesting here this week. I am trying to decide if I want to leave it the raw sandblasted and brushed steel with a clear coat or if I want to paint it with the Glass Clear Red paint I have then clear it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1552493/case-mod-project-red-steel/10#post_24108222

Please follow my mod and give me your input and thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## Ludvigsen08

nice! im still waiting for parts to get here from usa and germany. alot cheaper then here.
1x 360 1x 120 and 1x 240 rad its gonna be cramped i gues


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> i'll find a place thnx, the HAF X is supposed to be able to fit a 360 rad on the top


It certainly does - I have a 360 in the top of my HAF X. You lose use of the topmost front drive bay though.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> i'll find a place thnx, the HAF X is supposed to be able to fit a 360 rad on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly does - I have a 360 in the top of my HAF X. You lose use of the topmost front drive bay though.
Click to expand...

yep i noticed that


----------



## PinzaC55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> yep i noticed that


http://www.ipernity.com/doc/pinzac55/38763710
20150701 212933 par PinzaC55, on ipernity


----------



## Erick Silver

Things are starting to come together!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1552493/case-mod-project-red-steel/20#post_24119990


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys know what hot swap cage fits on haf 932 case?


----------



## Ceadderman

Anything that will fit a 5.25 bay honestly.









~Ceadder


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Anything that will fit a 5.25 bay honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i bought this hdd cage:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00129CDGC/?tag=whois03-20

Cooler Master 4 in 3 HDD Module Device - (STB-3T4-E3-GP)

it doesnot fit well. i have to mod in order to work. but i dont want to mod the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can you pull the inner chassis from the shell? You should be able to. If so you shouldn't need to Mod the 5.25 bay. I've seen plenty of those in HAF cases.









~Ceadder


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i bought this hdd cage:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00129CDGC/?tag=whois03-20
> 
> Cooler Master 4 in 3 HDD Module Device - (STB-3T4-E3-GP)
> 
> it doesnot fit well. i have to mod in order to work. but i dont want to mod the case.


Maybe you can take some pictures of it in the case. Where does it not fit well?


----------



## Dortheleus

Does anyone know where I can find a Power Supply Cover for the 932? I'll be bringing the PSU into the case and I need to cover the big hole in back.


----------



## Ceadderman

You need the port cover then?









Well you could make your own cover or you could probably get one direct from CoolerMaster's store. Although I've rarely seen them, even there.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You need the port cover then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could make your own cover or you could probably get one direct from CoolerMaster's store. Although I've rarely seen them, even there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I started at the CoolerMaster Store and there wasn't anything apart from a item in a kit.
I guess I could make my own but I don't have the tools or the place to make a proper cover.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you have a metal fabrication shop in your general vicinity?

Make them a template of the opening and see how much they would charge to fabricate one for you?

A custom bodyshop should be able to make one for you for a reasonable price.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Do you have a metal fabrication shop in your general vicinity?
> 
> Make them a template of the opening and see how much they would charge to fabricate one for you?
> 
> A custom bodyshop should be able to make one for you for a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


or you could just take the top cover off and take it to them.


----------



## Ceadderman

That too. I'm working off the assumption that he doesn't have one anymore.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That too. I'm working off the assumption that he doesn't have one anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Got the original one still I just need a second one. And saddly I don't know anyone in Montréal that could do something this simple for really cheap.

I might finish by simply painting a piece of cartbord.


----------



## Ceadderman

Check with your local custom body shop. Doubtful they'd charge you much for a piece of scrap metal they should have laying around. Wouldn't hurt to inquire anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Get a piece of Acrylic sheet and cut it to fit. TAP Plastics may have what you should need.


----------



## Dortheleus

I'm going to geto something together.


----------



## Ceadderman

MDF would be cheaper and my solution of choice.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Havent got much time off with a new baby in the house







but i had an houre to tinker with on my old 922 case.. it had some cutting in it before








setting it up for 360 + 240+120 rad and parts laying here and there and parts from other old built pcs.
i've stripped the case. installed a ssd tray. its almost ready for 360 push/pull on top.
hdd tray and 120 rad almost done. the 120rad is a 2nd loop to cool something else







pic later


----------



## Ceadderman

Congrats on your new edition. Date of delivery?

I'm in the same boat. 11 June 2015 @0838.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

05 april 2015







when i get home from work. im taking care of the little kiddo so the misses can get a nap ^^ i got free on sundays or else its work 8am to 5.15pm ish
but its so much fun modding my old case. i wonder how old the case is. got it when it was new on the market. my case atm is to big and bulky.. had to turn the office/gaming room into kids room. its rather fun tbh ^^ pirate theme.
the idea is to use old parts laying around my garage. parts from old pc builds etc. only new is the cpu waterblock,tubes and a few fittings.... today i even found some peltiers 90w i think it its.
i gotta put them in the pc somehow. not much benefit i gues. but i want to use them.. should be good enough reason







.
i discovered that the pwr,reset button was broken. so i gotta redo them somehow.


----------



## Erick Silver

Got all my case panels reassembled this afternoon. Will get pictures and post.


----------



## Ceadderman

Gonna get some panels to fill the interior at the end of the month and then I will finish drilling out the rest of the rivets to take apart the 932. Not sure if I want to take it to the local Custom shop to have it blasted and painted or if I am gonna keep the PCoat and spray the interior with plasticoating, since I will be blocking of the vents with the panels. The only airflow that's going to remain is the side mounted 360s, the top mounted 360 and the PSU and 140 mount in the back. Dust is my enemy.









It would save me quite a bit of expense and time building my mod. But I just don't know.









Suggestions?









~Ceadder


----------



## psychok9

Hello guys... I have some problems with my HAF XM, could I ask here? Because there isn't any official specific thread, and it is a HAF.


----------



## Erick Silver

Get it blasted. The Plastidip covers the raw metal very well. As long as you don't screw it up like I did mine. I did the motherboard tray and the rear IO panel on the case. everything else I did in the flat black regular spray paint.


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually there is a thread for that HAF. Try the search function or go to "Forums> Cooler Master > thread of choice".

You're bound to find better help there than you would here
Not because we aren't helpful, but because there is bound to be something regarding your issues in that thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually there is a thread for that HAF. Try the search function or go to "Forums> Cooler Master > thread of choice".
> 
> You're bound to find better help there than you would here
> Not because we aren't helpful, but because there is bound to be something regarding your issues in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sorry, I swear, I tried to search before, but I found only particular problem thread.


----------



## Ceadderman

No worries. Hope you can get your issue addressed. If not jump back here and fire away. Just bear in mind that some things won't be able to be answered unless an owner is roaming our hallowed halls. Anything else tech related could likely be answered.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Hello guys... I have some problems with my HAF XM, could I ask here? Because there isn't any official specific thread, and it is a HAF.


Here ya go!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1329750/official-cooler-master-haf-xb-club


----------



## Erick Silver

Painting completed! Here are the pics of the case reassembled!










I can now say that I have a one of a kind HAF. I still need to decide whether or not to go with White or Red LED Fans or NON LED Fans and LED Strips for interior illumination. Hope to get the USB 3.0 panel for the 922 from the CM Store. Also looking to do a PSU Cable cover and either sleeving all the cables or purchasing the Red presleeved ones. I also need to replace the IO Panel for the motherboard as I broke the one I had. New PCI Slot covers will need to be purchased too.

This was my first ever major mod. I learned a lot of things doing this. I wish I could have gotten a better brush look on the metal and that it it was more visible through the paint. The front meshes did not come out as planned. And I know that in some of my impatience that I screwed up the paint in a few areas. I now have a bit more knowledge as to how things work and will know better for next time. Its no MOTM worthy entry here on OCN. But this definately is a MOTY in my mind for me.

Thanks for keeping up guys.


----------



## Ceadderman

So how did you like that Plastidip? Am considering doing a *custom* Plastidip paintjob for Darkside.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

The Plastidip is nice. I used it on the motherboard tray and the rear panel. Used a Matte Black on every other interior surface.


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi Gang,

So all the parts are in and I'll be continuing my build today. And seeing this is a work build I'll be working on it all day and posting every step of the way.

So if you want to give suggestion and comments you can come here : [Build Log] Rendering in a CoolerMaster HAF 932 with Dual Xeons and 3 FirePros V7800

Can't wait to see how this is all going to fit together.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi Gang,
> 
> So all the parts are in and I'll be continuing my build today. And seeing this is a work build I'll be working on it all day and posting every step of the way.
> 
> So if you want to give suggestion and comments you can come here : [Build Log] Rendering in a CoolerMaster HAF 932 with Dual Xeons and 3 FirePros V7800
> 
> Can't wait to see how this is all going to fit together.


I shall follow this with great interest. Looks cool!


----------



## Ceadderman

Subbed for sure.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Looking good


----------



## Cosworth

Hey guys just an update I've upgraded my computer and my HAF 922 is still proving it's worth!


----------



## Ludvigsen08

finaly got some houres to spare tomorrow to tinker with my old 922 case. its taking its time but as long its ready when fallout 4 goes live im happy.
found cpu water block , i gues it was for a build that had to be scraped.. anyways i drilled out the ehm popnails? not sure what it is called in english







and did some drilling on it to fit a cpu water block still has space for 3hdds. gonna make a bracket and fit the small pump for the 2nd loop.. i think i need to get a small pcp one with a 12v socket and it gives power to 6 3pin fans.. since theres gonna be alot of fans in this case.


----------



## Cosworth

Just an update with a shot of My 922 at night showing my new night light setup







I am tempted to change the LED's in the front fan to white to match the light from both my new card and cooler.


----------



## Erick Silver

There are my 922 brethren! Rock those "Mid Tower HAFs" boys!!













so beautiful!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Love it!










~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Its sitting right next to me on my cluttered desk and its still so pretty. I just need to get the interior lit up and some fans going and I will be happy. I am still trying to decide on LED Fans or Non LED fans.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Its sitting right next to me on my cluttered desk and its still so pretty. I just need to get the interior lit up and some fans going and I will be happy. I am still trying to decide on LED Fans or Non LED fans.


That is a nice looking 922


----------



## Ceadderman

Non LED.

Just get some DarkSide LED in RGB and you should be good to go. At 1.5mm thick and 10mm wide, you can pretty much put them anywhere. Gonna easily cost as much if you replace your fans with LED variety.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Got alot of stuff done today







the build might be up and running this week...
test fit the new small pump/res combo. i was thinking of using a small fountain pump and a soda can for res. but i got this pump for very low cost so why not. tubes are used and dirty but works for testing the posibilities where to place the tubes... never had a flow sensor before so i just tossed it in aswell







in the lowest bay i placed some plexi glass and with 2 screws to hold the pump. might place a temp gauge for the return line, if i find one that is.
the 2brackest for for holding the resorvoir for the main loop. it wont touch the motherboard







but gonna seal it, just in case.
oh the tube size im using is "New" 16mm OD 10mm ID
still havent decided what color to paint it. its in rough shape not polished and nice looking with cnc cutting and fancy stuff. butt it will work for me








it will hold 3HDDs and 5SSDs 1DVD rom

I need some help on fan connectors if i solder 3 fan connectors to 1 will it work or will the total rpm go skyhigh? theres gonna be 11 or 15fans total in this build..hmm kinda sound like its to much :s


----------



## Ceadderman

Just get some splitters and be done with it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Shopping for fans. Whats better. Sleeve bearing or Hydraulic? I plan on having fans in the horizontal position in the top of my case and in the bottom.


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you mean ball bearing fans?

Ball bearing are Indeed better. But you pay for that quality too.

Sleeved bearing fans are fine for horizontally mounted fans so long as you maintain them. Sometimes lubrication is all they require.

And dust maintenence is paramount to both. Keeping the bunnies to a minimum can help extend the life of either.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Well I am looking at 2 different options for fans.

ID-COOLING NO-12025-W White LED 120mm Fan

Or

Corsair Air Series CO-9050016-WLED 120mm White LED Case Fan - Twin Pack

Or the NON LED route

ID-COOLING NO-12025K Black & Red Gaming Theme

Or

Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition


----------



## Dortheleus

Just wondering, what is the screw that you use after you remove the rivites from your cases?


----------



## Erick Silver

I actually bought a rivet gun and the rivets and re-rivetted it back together. Check out this video.





And these are the rivets I ordered.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AGK8J3E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Rivets all the way.
Always pull the gun away as you attach the rivets or the gun might bounce and nick the paint.

I bought black rivets from McMaster Carr.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Rivets all the way.
> Always pull the gun away as you attach the rivets or the gun might bounce and nick the paint.
> 
> I bought black rivets from McMaster Carr.


Yep. I learned that the hard way with my first couple of rivets.


----------



## Erick Silver

Ok. What do I have to do to get the 922 USB 3.0 front panel setup at a decent price?? Why should shipping be almost as much as the part I am ordering?


----------



## Ceadderman

Check Fleabay. Cooler Master store is notorious for their shipping price.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah I checked eBay. Theres one in the Netherlands that wants $23.00 shipping!


----------



## Ceadderman

Since I am on my phone I can't read your screen caps with my old man eyes.

How much does CM want for Em and how much is shipping?









PS; I would've answered your fan questions but I have no experience with either manufacturers fans past the old Yate Loon that came with my h50 nearly 6 years ago.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Ok. What do I have to do to get the 922 USB 3.0 front panel setup at a decent price?? Why should shipping be almost as much as the part I am ordering?


I feel your pain, I just paid three times in shipping what a front panel cover costs.










For the old blind guy squinting at his phone. 3.99 for panel and 12 in shipping.


----------



## Ceadderman

Zoiks!







That is a lot of cheddar for that. I dunno maybe their quote system is topsy turvey. Maybe the cost.is $13 and ahipping $4.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Its $14.99 for the entire new bezel and I/O hardware and then like almost $12 for shipping from the CM Store.


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## Kritikill

Had to buy it. I couldn't take looking at the open bay any longer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Know what you mean. I have a spare grill for the 922 tho. My mom would never miss it. It's the disc bay.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Its almost time to tear down my current build for parts. The new fan controller was a bit expensive but worth it. The dvd rom is a eyesore it hurts to look at it. Need som paint.. oh i wasnt sure what collor to use. So i just sprayed semi gloss black and copper alittle bit everywhere







the 200mm fan didnt fit at all so i had to drill new holes. It even has blu led i think. The front cover looks booring no ideas yet. The power,reset and led button had been trashed. So i need to rebuild that somehow.
Cant decide on the main loop though. Pump-360rad-cpu-mb-240rad-gpus-res


----------



## Ceadderman

GL bringing that 922 back from the dead. Remember to put up a build log when you can.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Has anyone moded the front usb panel. From 2.0 to 3.0 usb? Or do need to buy a new one and fit into cdrom/floppy slot?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> Has anyone moded the front usb panel. From 2.0 to 3.0 usb? Or do need to buy a new one and fit into cdrom/floppy slot?


I was looking to do the same thing, when I took the top panel off I found that the 2.0's are soldered to the pcb so I didn't want to mess with them. My other though was to mod a X I/O to fit the 932. Currently I have no front facing 3.0's. I actually have one and a half 3.0 panels. The complete assy, and the pig tail; both sitting in my drawer.


----------



## PinzaC55

Lose the DVD Rom and get an external DVD player. You lose the internal wires and it looks much tidier.


----------



## Ceadderman

I lost the RW DVD unit and the 5.25 bay. I can say that even with the case being empty atm, it looks tidier than simply losing the drive. But why get an external when you can simply make a SATA pwr extension and use the internal on a flat surface with the side of the case off. Pwr off, plug it in,pwr up, run/write your files, Pwr off, unplug and return to shelf put the door back on and pwr up.

Seems like a waste to not use the internal when most modular PSUs' come with spare cables and they can be modded accordingly. Shoot I mod molex strands all the time because most of them go unused in a single strand. You can do so with SATA power as well now that the contacts are more readily available. Just make sure you take note of where the connectors have to go or you'll fry your drive(s). Someone related this issue in another thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tursko

Hey guys! I have had my case for about 3 years now. I plan on redoing everything in the next month or so. I was curious if anyone had installed 120mm fans where the 5.25 drive bays are. If so, how did you mount them? (Pic attached for example)



Here's my dusty old gaming PC. Yes I know, she needs a little bit of cleaning


----------



## Ceadderman

You can attach them ghetto style with zipties or get a radiator mounting kit and attach one that way.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can attach them ghetto style with zipties or get a radiator mounting kit and attach one that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Zip ties seem like the cheapest way. I just thought it would be cool to throw two 120mm up there for better airflow.


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I actually bought a rivet gun and the rivets and re-rivetted it back together. Check out this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the rivets I ordered.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AGK8J3E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


I'm gonna order those rivets for when I disassemble my HAF 932! Thanks for the think!


----------



## PinzaC55

My DVD drive was fairly antiquated so that plus the aesthetics were the reasons I decided to switch to a USB external drive. The cost of the external drive was minimal so that was another plus.
* Plus I don't have to leave the side off my rig


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> My DVD drive was fairly antiquated so that plus the aesthetics were the reasons I decided to switch to a USB external drive. The cost of the external drive was minimal so that was another plus.
> * Plus I don't have to leave the side off my rig


Do you have any fans etc located where the drive bays are? I really want to throw two 120mm up there on my HAF 932, just don't know the best way to do it.


----------



## PinzaC55

No, except for a top 360 rad in the HAF X which obscures one drive bay. I have a feeling somebody makes a fan mount for front bays but recall who.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tursko*
> 
> Do you have any fans etc located where the drive bays are? I really want to throw two 120mm up there on my HAF 932, just don't know the best way to do it.


Zip tied 200mm coolermaster fans


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Yeah i dumped the idea of using a dvd rom. Hardly use it anyway. Got the main loop ready for leak test. And there were leaks







fitting on a gpu block and some threads on the water pump was ruined though i only installed a sealing cap or screw that came with it.. its a used pump so it was a gambling to use it..so i tried to seal it.gonna let it dry to tommorow and do another leak test.


I started to worķ on the front. Managed to solder new wires to power switch







the small pcb is getting a upgrade. Have removed the usb 2.0 and about to solder some usb 3.0 on the pcb
Gonna use two flip switches for reset and led i gues


----------



## Erick Silver

Get your self some of this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-King-E-O-1-1-4-in-x-3-1-2-ft-Foam-Air-Conditioner-Weather-Strip-AC42H/100059869

Cut it to fit between the fan and the cage sides. Viola! Antivibration with the ability to hold a fan in place.


----------



## PinzaC55

Front bay fan mounts https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=5.25+drive+bay+120mm+fan+mount&newwindow=1&espv=2&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CDEQsARqFQoTCI6Cner4h8cCFfFu2wodvMkB4Q&biw=1463&bih=766&dpr=2.63

This seems a very neat and tidy one http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=21030


----------



## Erick Silver

Here.

http://www.mountainmods.com/alu-525-bay-covers-c-21_34_67.html


----------



## Ludvigsen08

The front cover just need mesh and its done








The wiring are gonnna be a epic adventure so many wires.
I i need the pci cables to be shorten. Is it okay to cut and solder them?


----------



## Billymac10

HI Everyone,

I've got a HAF X 932 and recently upgraded my vid cards to 2x gtx 980ti. I've got a couple of the EVGA hybrid conversion kits on the way and am trying to figure out the best way to mount the 120mm fans and rads to the case. I'd like to use the top, ideally in a push/pull config but would settle for just pull if I need to.

Any ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I can post pics if you need them.

rep +


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> 
> The front cover just need mesh and its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wiring are gonnna be a epic adventure so many wires.
> I i need the pci cables to be shorten. Is it okay to cut and solder them?


It is okay to cut them. Never recommend soldering them however. Get a crimper and pins to replace the old pins. And remove the old ones from their connector to reuse those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billymac10*
> 
> HI Everyone,
> 
> I've got a HAF X 932 and recently upgraded my vid cards to 2x gtx 980ti. I've got a couple of the EVGA hybrid conversion kits on the way and am trying to figure out the best way to mount the 120mm fans and rads to the case. I'd like to use the top, ideally in a push/pull config but would settle for just pull if I need to.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I can post pics if you need them.
> 
> rep +


It depends on how much room you have between them motherboard and then thickness of them parts you're adding. As well as whether or not your using a motherboard block to cool your NB and VRM/Mosfets. That spot should be able to accept push/pull with a 40mm thick radiator but depending on their thickness of the fans you may beven relegated to one bank of fans.









I'm going to be using EK 360 PE Rads (39mm) in mine. Won't know about push/pull til I get a bank of Rads +1 to check them clearance. But am running a block on motherboard so I can go exhaust if I wish to. But Intake is better. I've run Exhaust with my HWLabs 360 so it will work just fine when you'be got them block.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Modified the front yet again.
And im finaly happy with it.
Just need leds in the skulls eye socket and some switches.
Had a major leak at the gpu fitting again so it needs replacing. Tried with a new o ring but nada.waiting for a temp fitting then the 2nd loop is done


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Front bay fan mounts https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=5.25+drive+bay+120mm+fan+mount&newwindow=1&espv=2&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CDEQsARqFQoTCI6Cner4h8cCFfFu2wodvMkB4Q&biw=1463&bih=766&dpr=2.63
> 
> This seems a very neat and tidy one http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=21030


Really like those. Might end up buying!


----------



## Ceadderman

These are then ones I was referring to.



They can be found @performance-pcs in their radiator accessories submenu. Reasonably priced too.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zorton

Hey All,
My current setup housed in my beautiful HAF 932 Advanced is as follows --

AMD FX 8350 @ Stock (CPU)
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 - BIOS 2501 (Motherboard)
NOCTUA NH-D15 (CPU Cooler)
HyperX FURY 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3 1866MHz CL10 (RAM)
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0 (GPU)
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SSD)
Seagate Barracuda 500GB (HDD)
Seagate 1TB (HDD)
Win7 Home Premium (O/S)
HAF 932 Advanced (Case)
HAF 932 Dust Filter Kit (by DEMCiflex)
EVGA Super NOVA 850W Gold (Fully Modular) (PSU)

I am currently in the processing of updating to an i7-6700k / Asus Z170 Deluxe / DDr4 Ram combo and they should be here next week.

As I will be taking everything out of my case , cleaning and replacing - it got me thing about my Fans.
At the moment, I have the Case stock fans running - all are being powered by my current motherboard. The only replacement was the rear exhaust 140mm fan which I replaced with a Noctua Industrialppc fan. Had to reduce the speed in the Bios as it was quite loud.

I have some spare fans lying around (2 * 140mm Noctua and 2 * 120 mm Noctua) and was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to the best airflow possible within the case ?
Never used a fan controller before but would be happy to try one out.

My current temps on idle are --



Case is as follows --




My new bits-n-bobs won't arrive for another week or so.
Any suggestions or ideas welcome.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Soldering new usb3.0 atm
While im doing a test run. Got it up and running updated the new nvidia driver and boom got error code 43 on my 2nd gpu FU** trying flash.uninstal drivers etc no luck gonna do a format and see if that helps. It was about time anyways. The switches at front from right to left. Peltier kill switch. 2nd and main water pump kill switch last one im not sure what to use it for


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tursko*
> 
> Hey guys! I have had my case for about 3 years now. I plan on redoing everything in the next month or so. I was curious if anyone had installed 120mm fans where the 5.25 drive bays are. If so, how did you mount them? (Pic attached for example)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my dusty old gaming PC. Yes I know, she needs a little bit of cleaning


Yes, I did. I just used some of the pipe insulation with the sticky film cut to size around the fan and it sits right inside the bay; the insulation holds it in place.


----------



## JustCase

Subscribed







I'm owner of an HAF 912+. I wanted to make a side panel made of glass (yes, glass, not plexy or acrylic), but I don't have any ideas on how to make it stay there. Can you help me? Thanks









Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustCase*
> 
> Subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm owner of an HAF 912+. I wanted to make a side panel made of glass (yes, glass, not plexy or acrylic), but I don't have any ideas on how to make it stay there. Can you help me? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


I would recommend Very High Bonding (VHB) Tape


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustCase*
> 
> Subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm owner of an HAF 912+. I wanted to make a side panel made of glass (yes, glass, not plexy or acrylic), but I don't have any ideas on how to make it stay there. Can you help me? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


Any of these any good

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/glass-cabinet-door-hinges


----------



## JustCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I would recommend Very High Bonding (VHB) Tape


Thank you







But can I open it often after applying or do I have to apply new tape every time I open it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Any of these any good
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/glass-cabinet-door-hinges


Thanks







It seems a cheap and handy solution, and really cool. Do you know if they deliver to Italy?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustCase*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can I open it often after applying or do I have to apply new tape every time I open it?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a cheap and handy solution, and really cool. Do you know if they deliver to Italy?


Try http://www.ebay.it/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xglass+cabinet+hinges.TRS0&_nkw=glass+cabinet+hinges&_sacat=0


----------



## Ceadderman

I like those pivot hinges. Those probably would work for what he requires.









~Ceadder


----------



## JustCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Try http://www.ebay.it/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xglass+cabinet+hinges.TRS0&_nkw=glass+cabinet+hinges&_sacat=0


Thank you so much. Now I'm on holyday, but I think I'll try when I'll be home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I like those pivot hinges. Those probably would work for what he requires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, they seem really cool. I will post something if I will buy and it works.
Thank you all and good evening.


----------



## tlovhak

I need ideas for a custom-made filter for my 200mm megaflow intake side fan. I know that I'am gonna use pantyhose but I'am not sure how to attach the filter on my fan or side panel case.


----------



## Ceadderman

? But dear god why?









You can still get MDPCIFLEX filter kits for a reasonable price and with proper care they last forever. And they look 100x better.









~Ceadder


----------



## tlovhak

shipping is pretty expensive when you live in canada ( no option under 20$ )


----------



## Erick Silver

Go to Home Depot and hit their filter section.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-King-15-in-x-24-in-x-1-4-in-Foam-Room-A-C-FPR-2-Air-Filter-F1524/202318549


----------



## KingT

Running HAF 932 since 2009


















CHEERS..


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Running HAF 932 since 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


:doh:Thats not the 932. Thats 922.

Cheers!









Wait.....nope yer right!


----------



## Erick Silver

Still lovin my HAF.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlovhak*
> 
> shipping is pretty expensive when you live in canada ( no option under 20$ )


Ahhhhh. PPCs currently has a poll up regarding shipping. You might check it out and cast your vote. Because the MDPCiFlex kit for the 932 is $50 iirc. So shipping if they follow through would be free ground shipping. That's a future possibility however so I understand.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Running HAF 932 since 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Very cool.









My 932 used to look like that. It's all in pieces now, waiting for my parts to be ordered and arrive.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Go to Home Depot and hit their filter section.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-King-15-in-x-24-in-x-1-4-in-Foam-Room-A-C-FPR-2-Air-Filter-F1524/202318549


Do we even have Home Depot in Canada? They're home based in Atlanta, so that's what I mean by "we" since I am in Washington State.









~Ceadder


----------



## santi2104

i have a haf 922 scince 2012, its an awesome case, im looking forward to paint the inside black, any suggestions?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> i have a haf 922 scince 2012, its an awesome case, im looking forward to paint the inside black, any suggestions?


Ask Eric about Plastidip Spray coating.










~Ceadder


----------



## tlovhak

I didn't check performance-pcs. The shipping is 10.99$ for 10 to 45 days delay. I guess this is acceptable.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> i have a haf 922 scince 2012, its an awesome case, im looking forward to paint the inside black, any suggestions?


I just did mine about a month and a half ago or so.


Like Ceadder said I did mine with a spray on Plastidip. But only the motherboard tray. The rest of the interior panels I did with just a flat black 2 in 1 Primer and paint and then a Matte Clear coat. I seriously recommend the Plastidip. But it takes patience and planning to make sure you don't end up doing the following:



What happened there is I put some extra motherboard standoffs into the tray holes that I was going to be using when I sent it off for sand blasting and left them in for the clean up and spray down. After the Dip dried I attempted to remove them. This caused the dip to peel away from the metal around the standoffs. Ceadder suggested to use a Xacto Knife to cut the dip around the standoffs before removal as one suggestion or to put the standoffs in from the back when doing the front side and then when switching to do the back side to switch the standoffs front side. Either of those methods would work. Like I said it will take patience and planning. I also did not prep the raw brushed metal with anything but a Acetone cleaning before applying the Dip. I probably should have.

But since you have a 922 also and in case you did not see my completed project I though I would share those pics for you again.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I just did mine about a month and a half ago or so.
> 
> 
> Like Ceadder said I did mine with a spray on Plastidip. But only the motherboard tray. The rest of the interior panels I did with just a flat black 2 in 1 Primer and paint and then a Matte Clear coat. I seriously recommend the Plastidip. But it takes patience and planning to make sure you don't end up doing the following:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened there is I put some extra motherboard standoffs into the tray holes that I was going to be using when I sent it off for sand blasting and left them in for the clean up and spray down. After the Dip dried I attempted to remove them. This caused the dip to peel away from the metal around the standoffs. Ceadder suggested to use a Xacto Knife to cut the dip around the standoffs before removal as one suggestion or to put the standoffs in from the back when doing the front side and then when switching to do the back side to switch the standoffs front side. Either of those methods would work. Like I said it will take patience and planning. I also did not prep the raw brushed metal with anything but a Acetone cleaning before applying the Dip. I probably should have.
> 
> But since you have a 922 also and in case you did not see my completed project I though I would share those pics for you again.


oh man congrats on that mod, it looks AWESOME, i bought rust oleum black matte paint, i didnt know about the plastidip, i will also buy that before doing the mod, also the window mod you did looks great.
thanks for posting all the photos again!!


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe that windowed door came from a CM Stryker case or from the CM store.

Knowing this doesn't take away from the beauty of what Erick has done however.

Hey Erick what did you use to apply the PD coating. And what was the overall cost of materials if you don't mind divulging that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

The Side panel window is from the Sniper(?) As for the the Plastidip I used this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasti-Dip-11-oz-Black-Rubber-Coating-Spray-11203-6/100131010

I bought 2 cans worth as my plan was to do the entire inside with it. But decided against it. I spent probably about $75 total in all the other things I got in addition to the paint, Dip, etc. Things like a Wire Wheel brush for the finishing of the metal before painting, extra painters tape, a huge roll of sheet plastic, extra cans of clear coats, etc. I did the entire project for about $125 including the sandblasting. I can do it for less now that I know what to expect and what to do. Wifes Antec 902 is next project.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can you hook me up with your sour e for the Red PD? And PM me the list of what I need to look for? Cause I looked it up and there are so many sources. I think the cheapest I found so far was over $250 from PD your Car. Tried my local NAPA and they don't even carry tintable dip.









~Ceadder


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh the red isn't Plastidip. Its a Krylon Clear Red Stained Glass paint. Krylon stopped making it. But they have started making something similar.

Krylon Sea Glass Finish As you can see at the bottom of that page I linked in comes in a few different colors.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh okay. Guess I was cornfoozed.









~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Hello everyone. First post for me in a very long time, and why not show off my new case build. It's nothing drastic, but I think it looks great and the airflow is a ton better now that I was able to free up all the missing CFM that was being robbed from the front megaflow fan. I also have a great space for when I inevitably add a full on liquid cooling setup.

Before picture:
When I still fairly new to cable management and was just kind of tucking things wherever they fit with little planning to make things not overflow. Didn't turn out terrible and still impressed my non enthusiast friends.
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...arts/IMG_20150721_173845_zpskhdjuicu.jpg.html

After pictures:
First one is after drilling out all the rivots, sanding, painting, and re assembly. You'll notice that the drive bays are gone and looking closly will show two SSD'd mounted to the underside of the 5.25" bays. Because I don't count paint, this is the only real mod I have done to the case so far. It's painted with a high gloss black and wrinkle red to stand out and give it a little texture, looks fantastic in person but the depth of the red doesn't show up well in crappy phone pictures.
Second picture is almost 100% as I'm running now. The long zip tie has since been cut and the blue light controller has been painted wrinkle red to match the rest of the case accents.
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...arts/IMG_20150904_135243_zpshek87q4b.jpg.html
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...arts/IMG_20150904_205439_zpstjoj9xpc.jpg.html


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Looks great. Did you sleeve your own cables?


----------



## millhouse_5

Yup, did all the work myself. Just picked up the supplies, watched a how to on youtube and went for it. I work with electronics professionally so it wasn't intimidating when I chopped my entire 24 pin harness in half and extended it by about six inches myself with some new 18 gauge wire. The cable routing is far better as a result and comes out from the cable managment hole on a nice right angle rather than the "bairly making it there" angles that I had to use before.

I also remade the SATA power cable so I wouldn't need to run more than one cable to power my two SSD's and fan controller. That along with removing my card reader and front sata cable for my esata port, as well as one 64gb SSD helped to clean things up a lot.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Looks really good. It's crazy what a little paint and some time can do to a case. I finished my HAF912 a few months back with paint/cuts and now plan on sleeving. Having had a chance to actually research it. I have a military surplus store in my neighborhood so I might go the paracord sleeving route.


----------



## mr2cam

I have had a 932 for a couple of years now, absolutely love it, need to work on some cable management though :\.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Yup, did all the work myself. Just picked up the supplies, watched a how to on youtube and went for it. I work with electronics professionally so it wasn't intimidating when I chopped my entire 24 pin harness in half and extended it by about six inches myself with some new 18 gauge wire. The cable routing is far better as a result and comes out from the cable managment hole on a nice right angle rather than the "bairly making it there" angles that I had to use before.
> 
> I also remade the SATA power cable so I wouldn't need to run more than one cable to power my two SSD's and fan controller. That along with removing my card reader and front sata cable for my esata port, as well as one 64gb SSD helped to clean things up a lot.


Shoot, intimidating or not I just jump right in. I believe the most difficult aspect of sleeving is untangling the cables so that I can get a clean straight connection from the PSU to the 24pin. I replaced my 20+4pin connection with a true 24pin connection which helped make things easier imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## PinzaC55

Nothing much happening here since my last rebuild a few months ago.

http://www.ipernity.com/doc/pinzac55/39712242
20150921 194335 par PinzaC55, on ipernity


----------



## Ceadderman

Just dusted out my Bros 932.









Soooooooooo many bunnies came out and ran away it wasn't even funny.

Changed out his top 230 for his old door 230 and he's got the bay window there so it made sense. I didn't even pull the grill off it and mounted that as Intake. He had a faulty PWM fan as Intake at the bottom of his case. So I pulled maintenance on his Blue LED Yate Loon which he had shelved(dead







)having been replaced by the Cooler Master that died. The PWM went out in the CM fan.

Cleared the Hyper 525(?) Of dustbunnies too and not his Folding gets 61c at medium so gonna have to RMA the FX 8320 because I've confirmed that it's affected by heatfault. But everything else was clear of dustbunnies yesterday so it's Folding 4c cooler at least.









~Ceadder


----------



## The_Nephilim

Well I had to do some basic maintenance and some slight modding to the case a HAF 932 AMD Edition.... I added 2 980GTX's and I put the case back on and I kept getting computer freezes that I thought where heat related.. so I looked around here and saw a few things other people have done.

I liked the mod where some guy put the HDD/SSD's in the 5.25" bays.. as he said that was blocking the intake fan so I moved the HDD/SSD/s to where they where still in the HDD Bay but NOT Blocking the fan..

I put one on the very bottom of the tran and one above that in the slot and then the HDD on the top.. seemed to have done the trick as it looks like it now has better airflow..
\
The Other thing I noticed when I looked at the intakes on the Video card the slots where blocking the top intake on Both cards.. So I got out the tin snips and snipped the piece that was blocking the intakes and bent back the back piece over as to not get my finger stuck with the point it had..

I also dusted the intake filters I put in some time ago man they sure where dusty and I bet a cause of not much air getting inside as the holes on the case part where filled with dust too.. I blew those out with my Air Compressor and put it all back together..

I just ran MSI Kombuster for about an hour and it was about max 60c on the 1 card.. So I do believe I got my issues resolved especially it overheating since adding the 2nd 980GTX..

I also found a good monitoring program called "Open Hardware Monitoring" which is free and open source.. sort og like Aida 64.. but a free version if anybody likes to monitor temps and voltages and such..


----------



## The_Nephilim




----------



## sretsamhsiw8

Hello there. I was looking for a used cpu case and got myself a haf 932 because of the huge fans. It was a bit dirty and while cleaning it, I suddenly got this idea of repainting it by myself.







so I started browsing for nice designs and found this thread. Very wonderful!


----------



## deskiller

which do you guys think provides better air flow ?

the supplied coolermaster megaflow fans or

I also have

2 cougar fans CF-V14H

I need fans that can push air out fast or pull air in fast.

my house is around 26c and with some games,my top 780s evga classified in sli been hitting around 85-90c

I been having to run in single mode and my top card stays around 70-80c

I also have a ultra kaze fan that run around 200+cfm and it works great at removing the heat. but it really really loud.

I have also a Xigmatek AOS F1254 fan.

and buying water cooling is not in my budget.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deskiller*
> 
> which do you guys think provides better air flow ?
> 
> the supplied coolermaster megaflow fans or
> 
> I also have
> 
> 2 cougar fans CF-V14H
> 
> I need fans that can push air out fast or pull air in fast.
> 
> my house is around 26c and with some games,my top 780s evga classified in sli been hitting around 85-90c
> 
> I been having to run in single mode and my top card stays around 70-80c
> 
> I also have a ultra kaze fan that run around 200+cfm and it works great at removing the heat. but it really really loud.
> 
> I have also a Xigmatek AOS F1254 fan.
> 
> and buying water cooling is not in my budget.


Can't beat 200mm megaflows, I've 5 in my case, 4 in and 1 out.


----------



## Ceadderman

2nded

The Megaflows are pretty underrated for cooling.

Although 5 of.them in a 922 is overkill.









~Ceadder


----------



## roberta507

I went with Cougar
HAF X (HAF 942)


----------



## RobbSpeed

Have had this HAF932 for quite a few years. Housed an i7-920, GTX580, Rampage III Formula. Then a 3770k, GTX780, Maximus V Extreme. Now the current residents 6700k, Titan X, Maximus VIII Hero.


----------



## millhouse_5

Wow, that's a good looking case. I think that's going to be the liquid cooling loop I'll use.


----------



## RobbSpeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Wow, that's a good looking case. I think that's going to be the liquid cooling loop I'll use.


Thanks for the comments. Relatively simple, straightforward loop. I considered two 980ti hydro's for the latest build but I probably would have needed two separate loops. The decision was made easy because 980 hydro's were out of stock on the day I ordered.... lol


----------



## millhouse_5

Sometimes It's all about a nice simple setup to get a clean look. My loop was planned with a very similar order but with a reversed radiator. Sometimes you just need to see it to know if it's a good idea or what it will look like.


----------



## Ceadderman

Since am flipping the MB tray with a custom setup in the same case, my top Radiator must face forward. But that right there is pretty much how it was setup whIle it was stock. Looks great.

I cannot believe that I've gotten so much mileage from my 932. In the past I've had to get a new case 2 years later. I'm going on 6 years with my 932. My Bro is going on 7 with his. I've built two client systems using the 932 and only ever had to change one part on one of them because he fraged his Top USB port by stepping on a cable. I felt so good about these HAF cases I and my Bro put our Mom on a 922 and got her the iFlex filter kit for it since she lives on a dusty back road.










~Ceadder


----------



## xboxshqip

Is always a pleasure to see people still make rigs with that sexy beast of 932, i can not get enough of this case.


----------



## millhouse_5

Just finished an upgrade of my 932

Had a buddy from work help me out with the window, then I test fited my rad and 60x200mm res, as well as added two more sticks of G Skill ram and an R9 290x. Now I'm just waiting on my GPU/CPU water blocks to show up so I can finally install my liquid cooling loop and quiet down this stupid loud card.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...arts/IMG_20151017_163211_zpscbrdmsfv.jpg.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Well my 932 has finally exploded into pieces.









I used a Rigid Impact drill with a hex chuck 1/8" bit and finally disassembled the shell to allow for cleaner measurements for the panels I am installing in three of the four case panels. Am also planning to fold the I/O pin holders flat to reduce hacking the case further. I had 180°ed the back of the case but it moved the PSU support in the down position. So that was the only cut I have performed thus far and hope to avoid any more cuts if I can help it except for the doors which will get chopped.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tursko

Finally got around to painting my case. I need to paint the top area still, and fix a few errors.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tursko*
> 
> Finally got around to painting my case. I need to paint the top area still, and fix a few errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pretty pretty!


Pretty nice job there. Rattle can or Spray?









Oh and how did you address the HAF logo if you don't mind my asking?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty nice job there. Rattle can or Spray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and how did you address the HAF logo if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Used a satin paint and primer rattle can, and i just taped over it with painters tape


----------



## Ceadderman

So no special prep to cover the logo?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So no special prep to cover the logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


nothing at all! just painters tape


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tursko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So no special prep to cover the logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing at all! just painters tape
Click to expand...

Did you remove the Powder Coating or simply clean and dust the surface before paint application?









~Ceadder


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Found spider webs inside my Haf 922








Hasn't been down for a cleaning since I swapped the board around August.. This is what I get for keeping a case like that on the floor.

Now I have the flu and I'm trying to clean this thing out.. Ughhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Did you remove the Powder Coating or simply clean and dust the surface before paint application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Just cleaned and dusted, then painted. Probably would be best to sand everything down... but I didn't feel like it and it came out pretty good


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tursko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Did you remove the Powder Coating or simply clean and dust the surface before paint application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cleaned and dusted, then painted. Probably would be best to sand everything down... but I didn't feel like it and it came out pretty good
Click to expand...

I will be painting my 932 after the New Year. I've heard that removing the PC, is a rather PitA process. Which is fine with me but I'd rather scuff it up and use the PC coating as my primer coat and spray over it if I can. Case is completely dismantled at this time so after the rest of the Upper PSU mount on the back is cut away and smoothed to the surface (rear only) to make that flat, I will get to work on the rest of the works. I cut the major portion away with my Dremel cuttoff wheel but there is a jagged portion that I have to file down. Sadly I had to remove it otherwise the 180 flip would have caused me to have to find someplace else to mount the bottom mount PSU. As it is the PSU is no longer able to be centered on the bottom grill. It's offset and I'll have to figure out a cleaner mounting solution in order to get better airflow than what an offset mount would provide. The right side door is getting cut for a window and the HDD vents removed. The left side has been replaced with a Window door which gets flipped and the HDD grill removed that's the only piece that needs to be primered since the inside of the replacement doors are bare steel.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I will be painting my 932 after the New Year. I've heard that removing the PC, is a rather PitA process. Which is fine with me but I'd rather scuff it up and use the PC coating as my primer coat and spray over it if I can. Case is completely dismantled at this time so after the rest of the Upper PSU mount on the back is cut away and smoothed to the surface (rear only) to make that flat, I will get to work on the rest of the works. I cut the major portion away with my Dremel cuttoff wheel but there is a jagged portion that I have to file down. Sadly I had to remove it otherwise the 180 flip would have caused me to have to find someplace else to mount the bottom mount PSU. As it is the PSU is no longer able to be centered on the bottom grill. It's offset and I'll have to figure out a cleaner mounting solution in order to get better airflow than what an offset mount would provide. The right side door is getting cut for a window and the HDD vents removed. The left side has been replaced with a Window door which gets flipped and the HDD grill removed that's the only piece that needs to be primered since the inside of the replacement doors are bare steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I completely dismantled mine as well. I also bought some black rivets, and it looks so much cleaner... esp with the inside now painted black instead of that old 2009 pc grey. Only reason why I messed up on some parts is because I rushed the process. I painted everything and put it back together in a day. I bet if I let it stay out for a night I wouldn't have had to redo a few things... and I ran out of paint lol

I think I am going to buy the full window soon and paint it. I love having a fan on the side, but full window is super clean looking and I don't have to remove a wire every time I open up the case haha


----------



## 45nm

So as a HAF X owner (since 2011) I will be getting ready for another build. Now I did as much cable management as I could but it's still somewhat messy inside since I have a multitude of components. I will be removing the sound card and that will remove some connections to it but I was not able to find any good or real HAF X cable management guides for multiple components such as similar set-ups to mine. It's also more difficult since the HCP-1200 power supply I am using is a semi-modular power supply and most of the holes in the bottom is already routed. I don't want to buy a new case simply for better cable management in the overhaul/new build but I need to clean it up for my new cpu, motherboard that I will be overhauling.


----------



## millhouse_5

Sounds like you may need to get out the cutters and get a spool of 18 gauge wire. Custom cabling can be a little bit of work but for a very full system it's about the only way to make it look clean. I have extended my 24 pin harness also hooked up my two ssd's with my fan controler. Not an extensive modification but it helped a ton for making it all look clean.


----------



## Kronos8

Since there is a club for HAF X, I thought of adding some of my pictures here. Some may find them helpfull.

The build was made on coolermaster HAF X.
D5 vario pump with EK res, EK supremacy evo original csq copper plexi,
Phobya G-Charger 360 V.2 rad with 3 F4 vardars pushing and 3 phobya slim fans pulling.
The system cools a 6700K on asus z170 deluxe and has samsung 950 Pro for main disk.

I know that slim fans for pull are not ideal, but I had issues with clearance on HAF X.
I was really in for EK 420 rad, but clearance on 5,25 bay was on the edge, at least on paper (145+-1 mm rad and 146mm measured space on HAF X) and I had no feedback from other users regarding that issue.


----------



## Kreeker

So I'm on a new kick of trying to quiet down my PC. I got a NZXT Sentry Mix 2 fan controller which has helped substantially, but I want to quiet it down even more.

The top 200 mm fan was making an annoying clicking sound so I have disabled it, and I'm thinking about replacing it with a Cooler Master MegaFlow 200. Are there any other fans I should think about replacing? It seems as though the rear 140mm fan is very loud even at 40%.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> So I'm on a new kick of trying to quiet down my PC. I got a NZXT Sentry Mix 2 fan controller which has helped substantially, but I want to quiet it down even more.
> 
> The top 200 mm fan was making an annoying clicking sound so I have disabled it, and I'm thinking about replacing it with a Cooler Master MegaFlow 200. Are there any other fans I should think about replacing? It seems as though the rear 140mm fan is very loud even at 40%.


I recommend Colermaster Megaflows 200mm . I have 5 in my case..




I control them with a fan controller and run them at half speed unless stress testing when I run them at the full 700 rpm.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> So I'm on a new kick of trying to quiet down my PC. I got a NZXT Sentry Mix 2 fan controller which has helped substantially, but I want to quiet it down even more.
> 
> The top 200 mm fan was making an annoying clicking sound so I have disabled it, and I'm thinking about replacing it with a Cooler Master MegaFlow 200. Are there any other fans I should think about replacing? It seems as though the rear 140mm fan is very loud even at 40%.


That clicking you're hearing is likely a lack of lubrication on the sleeve bearing. I would pull it for maintenance with some 3n1 oil. It should fix it.

Megaflows are awesome however if you don't feel like pulling the sticker off the back and fusing with a nylon C clip. BitFenix also make solid 200/250 fans as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## TobsenHB

Hi fellow HAF owners!

This thread taught and helped me a lot! Wanna say thanks!

My rig in its current unfinished status:

<img alt="a>" class="lightbox-enabled" data-id="2693031" data-type="61" src="http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2693031/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL" style="; width: 500px; height: 334px">


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That clicking you're hearing is likely a lack of lubrication on the sleeve bearing. I would pull it for maintenance with some 3n1 oil. It should fix it.
> 
> Megaflows are awesome however if you don't feel like pulling the sticker off the back and fusing with a nylon C clip. BitFenix also make solid 200/250 fans as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks I will try that. I'm going to follow this guide: http://www.overclockers.com/em-spinning-lubricate-pc-fans/


----------



## smke

I have a haf 932 advanced does anyone know were I can get all the plastic peaces for the frount of it


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I have a haf 932 advanced does anyone know were I can get all the plastic peaces for the frount of it


You mean these??


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I have a haf 932 advanced does anyone know were I can get all the plastic peaces for the frount of it
> 
> 
> 
> thank u so mutch
> You mean these??
Click to expand...

thank u so mutch


----------



## SaberSlayer

Hello! I have just joined the forums and i thought i get your opinions on my first custom build, Hedelyn, in the HAF 932 Advanced.




Specs: 4690K (4.4ghz)
GTX950FTW
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866Mhz
EVGA Z87 Classified
EVGA 750Watt G2
Corsair H110i GTX in push pull
WD Blue 1TB
Hyper X Savage 240GB
Corsair SP and AF140 Quiet Edtion Red LED Fans
I do plan on upgrading to 4790K and i plan to wait until Pascal so i can grab two GTGX1070S (970 next gen) and im going to try my luck at hardline cooling. the HAF 932 is definitely not made to be liquid cooled but im going to give it a shot i guess we will see how it comes out?








I also plan to sell the ram and upgrade the ram to 32GB because ram is getting soooo cheap. same story with the psu i want to sell it and grab the EVGA 1300Watt G2 with custom sleeving.








(PS: sorry the first few pictures show shes a bit dusty i plan to clean up as well lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks good. I like that alot.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaberSlayer

Thanks a bunch!







im up for any suggestions to make this pc my own... im thinking getting a custom paint job for the name on the side panel, that being on the full window side panel. maybe replace the acrylic on that panel with smoked but i dunno ill have to see if the clear is good or not... all in due time like i said its a work in progress:thumb:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberSlayer*
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im up for any suggestions to make this pc my own... im thinking getting a custom paint job for the name on the side panel, that being on the full window side panel. maybe replace the acrylic on that panel with smoked but i dunno ill have to see if the clear is good or not... all in due time like i said its a work in progress.


No problem. I painted my grills and thumb latch housings as well as HDD rack levers. Came out pretty nicely but now I've dismantled everything to mod the back plate and cut MDF to fit the interior to block off some of the unnecessary airflow, since I watercool. Seems a bit much granted, but I also plan to mount a single HDD to the underside as well as two SSDs for stealthiness.

This requires a slight bump in height so I will sandwich aluminum pucks between the case and the stock feet to allow clearance to do it. I have two sets of wheels but I'd rather not put my 932 on them.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaberSlayer

Sounds good!







But i was wondering... do you know where i could find a windowed side panel for this case? there is a seller on ebay selling it for about the value of my case lol... i would not mind trying my luck at modding the current panel with smoked acrylic but buying a panel would of course be easier







also. i have planned out a round about $450 custom loop for my cpu alone. in these plans i put a ek bay res with a d5 pump, but i was wondering if id be able to mount a large tube res in between the motherboard/gpu and the bays for obvious aesthetics. i know its kinda cruel to say but with this pc i go for looks before direct performance and if you think id be able to mount a large res with a d5. i do think it is possible but it would definitely look cramped. thanks for the responses


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberSlayer*
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i was wondering... do you know where i could find a windowed side panel for this case? there is a seller on ebay selling it for about the value of my case lol... i would not mind trying my luck at modding the current panel with smoked acrylic but buying a panel would of course be easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also. i have planned out a round about $450 custom loop for my cpu alone. in these plans i put a ek bay res with a d5 pump, but i was wondering if id be able to mount a large tube res in between the motherboard/gpu and the bays for obvious aesthetics. i know its kinda cruel to say but with this pc i go for looks before direct performance and if you think id be able to mount a large res with a d5. i do think it is possible but it would definitely look cramped. thanks for the responses


Best luck is get a spare panel, take it to a metal shop have them cut out a opening, and then buy a piece of acrylic panel you want and hot glue it on. That how I did it.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberSlayer*
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i was wondering... do you know where i could find a windowed side panel for this case? there is a seller on ebay selling it for about the value of my case lol... i would not mind trying my luck at modding the current panel with smoked acrylic but buying a panel would of course be easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also. i have planned out a round about $450 custom loop for my cpu alone. in these plans i put a ek bay res with a d5 pump, but i was wondering if id be able to mount a large tube res in between the motherboard/gpu and the bays for obvious aesthetics. i know its kinda cruel to say but with this pc i go for looks before direct performance and if you think id be able to mount a large res with a d5. i do think it is possible but it would definitely look cramped. thanks for the responses


You want this?? Or AMD edition??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaberSlayer*
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i was wondering... do you know where i could find a windowed side panel for this case? there is a seller on ebay selling it for about the value of my case lol... i would not mind trying my luck at modding the current panel with smoked acrylic but buying a panel would of course be easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also. i have planned out a round about $450 custom loop for my cpu alone. in these plans i put a ek bay res with a d5 pump, but i was wondering if id be able to mount a large tube res in between the motherboard/gpu and the bays for obvious aesthetics. i know its kinda cruel to say but with this pc i go for looks before direct performance and if you think id be able to mount a large res with a d5. i do think it is possible but it would definitely look cramped. thanks for the responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want this?? Or AMD edition??
Click to expand...

I have the first one and my brother has the AMD edition. Just to be clear, neither are powder coated on the inside, so if you're at all into tricked out interiors, you will need to address some in some fashion. The bad thing about them however is CoolerMaster has them manufactured with HDD ventilation ducts. Loads of Dust to pull through the case and virtually no way to stop it short of a panel of tape applied behind them. Even then it doesn't stop dust.

I'm carving mine out once I have the mounts for my 360s in hand and can get a good idea of how far the interior side of the radiator reaches into the case. They're to be vertically mounted parallel in the case. Which required the removal of the 5.25" and HDD bays. Some day I'm gonna finish this.









~Ceadder


----------



## lo xyoo

hello, i was wondering how you connect the corsair 110 gtx onn top of your haf 932 case.

got 932 amd edition case and getting corsair 110 gt soon, the 932 only supports 120 mm size natively , did you just zip tie those 140mm fans or mod the top holes to 140mm

was also planning to tosss the 110 gtx into the 5 inch drivebays since don't use any cd/dvd or front panels , but need another weekk before it arrive to test out, but did a dry fit wiith 2 140mm fans and looks like there's enough room


----------



## lo xyoo

hello, i was wondering how you connect the corsair 110 gtx onn top of your haf 932 case.

got 932 amd edition case and getting corsair 110 gt soon, the 932 only supports 120 mm size natively , did you just zip tie those 140mm fans or mod the top holes to 140mm

was also planning to tosss the 110 gtx into the 5 inch drivebays since don't use any cd/dvd or front panels , but need another weekk before it arrive to test out, but did a dry fit wiith 2 140mm fans and looks like there's enough room


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lo xyoo*
> 
> hello, i was wondering how you connect the corsair 110 gtx onn top of your haf 932 case.
> 
> got 932 amd edition case and getting corsair 110 gt soon, the 932 only supports 120 mm size natively , did you just zip tie those 140mm fans or mod the top holes to 140mm
> 
> was also planning to tosss the 110 gtx into the 5 inch drivebays since don't use any cd/dvd or front panels , but need another weekk before it arrive to test out, but did a dry fit wiith 2 140mm fans and looks like there's enough room


You can get 120 to 140 fan adapters and mount it that way. You would only be able to use a few of the 120 mounts. But 4 mounts(of 12 possible) would be all one would need to run it so long as it's stable.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lo xyoo*
> 
> hello, i was wondering how you connect the corsair 110 gtx onn top of your haf 932 case.
> 
> got 932 amd edition case and getting corsair 110 gt soon, the 932 only supports 120 mm size natively , did you just zip tie those 140mm fans or mod the top holes to 140mm
> 
> was also planning to tosss the 110 gtx into the 5 inch drivebays since don't use any cd/dvd or front panels , but need another weekk before it arrive to test out, but did a dry fit wiith 2 140mm fans and looks like there's enough room


i'd go with this EK-XLC Predator 360 mutch better cooling and quality and it will fit and it is expandable


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lo xyoo*
> 
> hello, i was wondering how you connect the corsair 110 gtx onn top of your haf 932 case.
> 
> got 932 amd edition case and getting corsair 110 gt soon, the 932 only supports 120 mm size natively , did you just zip tie those 140mm fans or mod the top holes to 140mm
> 
> was also planning to tosss the 110 gtx into the 5 inch drivebays since don't use any cd/dvd or front panels , but need another weekk before it arrive to test out, but did a dry fit wiith 2 140mm fans and looks like there's enough room
> 
> 
> 
> i'd go with this EK-XLC Predator 360 mutch better cooling and quality and it will fit and it is expandable
Click to expand...

A little more expensive but I'd hold off for a moment or two due to bugs being worked out. But definitely over the Corsair. I had a h50 and while I liked it tremendously, a 120 Predator setup(they don't make them) woulda kicked it's booty.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lo xyoo*
> 
> hello, i was wondering how you connect the corsair 110 gtx onn top of your haf 932 case.
> 
> got 932 amd edition case and getting corsair 110 gt soon, the 932 only supports 120 mm size natively , did you just zip tie those 140mm fans or mod the top holes to 140mm
> 
> was also planning to tosss the 110 gtx into the 5 inch drivebays since don't use any cd/dvd or front panels , but need another weekk before it arrive to test out, but did a dry fit wiith 2 140mm fans and looks like there's enough room
> 
> 
> 
> i'd go with this EK-XLC Predator 360 mutch better cooling and quality and it will fit and it is expandable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little more expensive but I'd hold off for a moment or two due to bugs being worked out. But definitely over the Corsair. I had a h50 and while I liked it tremendously, a 120 Predator setup(they don't make them) woulda kicked it's booty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I plan on going with this in my haf 932 advanced a EK-XLC Predator 240


----------



## lo xyoo

ah yes EK-XLC Predator 240 seems to be a good choice and expandable , but its my first time going with water cooling .

so wanted a simple close loop, and got rebates and credits from previous corsair purchases ,so got the gtx 110 for around $70.

using it on new skylake build i5 6600k, a little OC to maybe 4.6Ghz only so hopefully the corsair should be ok, didn't want to use massive air cooler

but yea will look more into those 120mm to 140mm converters


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lo xyoo*
> 
> ah yes EK-XLC Predator 240 seems to be a good choice and expandable , but its my first time going with water cooling .
> 
> so wanted a simple close loop, and got rebates and credits from previous corsair purchases ,so got the gtx 110 for around $70.
> 
> using it on new skylake build i5 6600k, a little OC to maybe 4.6Ghz only so hopefully the corsair should be ok, didn't want to use massive air cooler
> 
> but yea will look more into those 120mm to 140mm converters


put it were the rear fan is it can use a 140 fan


----------



## SaberSlayer

i didnt do this my haf was actually given to me for free when my friend upgraded to the corsair 900d but he had the h110 but didnt realize he couldnt mount it so he drilled holes in the appropriate locations and put washers to hold it in place. youll need slightly longer screws though i believe hey are m3 screws and m3 washers. i did this is push pull with the h110i gtx and i plan to do this with ek radiators on the future (maybe black ice nems:thumb: ) so its very stable and if done right it doesnt subtract from any looks. i honestly dont know why cm didnt just put the mounts for 280 there in the first place ther is plenty of space and strength to do it with, but oh well thats whats fun about pc's and with the panel, that amd panel is only $10? ill just grab that up, get rid of that acrylic, paint it and buy new stuff... thanks for the link!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lo xyoo*
> 
> ah yes EK-XLC Predator 240 seems to be a good choice and expandable , but its my first time going with water cooling .
> 
> so wanted a simple close loop, and got rebates and credits from previous corsair purchases ,so got the gtx 110 for around $70.
> 
> using it on new skylake build i5 6600k, a little OC to maybe 4.6Ghz only so hopefully the corsair should be ok, didn't want to use massive air cooler
> 
> but yea will look more into those 120mm to 140mm converters
> 
> 
> 
> put it were the rear fan is it can use a 140 fan
Click to expand...

GTX 110 is a 280(2x140) radiator. No way in hades you get that in the rear exhaust area without cutting the case to fit it.









~Ceadder


----------



## lo xyoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> GTX 110 is a 280(2x140) radiator. No way in hades you get that in the rear exhaust area without cutting the case to fit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


ah yeah, i think he meant to mount the 110 gtx on the outside of the case since it's the only part to have 140mm natively without any mods, also seen that done to other haf932 cases

it just won't be reasonable for me, since i want everything inside of case, got 4 more days before cooler getss here then i can finally mess around with pull, push, push/pull positioning and mounting


----------



## smke

trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is

mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
sound Sound Blaster Z
Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
hdd1 500gb wd green
hdd2 500gb wd green
odd 1 lg blue ray burner
odd 2 lite on dvd burner

that's what I have now. here is what I want to add

ek predator 240
hdd 3 2tb wd red
hdd 4 2tb wd red
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is
> 
> mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
> cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
> tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
> sound Sound Blaster Z
> Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
> ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
> hdd1 500gb wd green
> hdd2 500gb wd green
> odd 1 lg blue ray burner
> odd 2 lite on dvd burner
> 
> that's what I have now. here is what I want to add
> 
> ek predator 240
> hdd 3 2tb wd red
> hdd 4 2tb wd red
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


Go with a Corsair or Seasonic 850w. Another good one would be a EVGA unit. Cooler Master makes reasonable entry level PSU, but in my experience they're overrated at the overall spec limit. I had a Cooler Master 500w PSU that should have been able to run my 955BE, MB and 5770 with 8GB of Corsair 1333 Dominator Greens and it simply failed to do so. So that required a new PSU so I went with the Corsair HX850 and never looked back. I will be replacing that, but it's not for lack of power.









~Ceadder


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is
> 
> mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
> cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
> tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
> sound Sound Blaster Z
> Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
> ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
> hdd1 500gb wd green
> hdd2 500gb wd green
> odd 1 lg blue ray burner
> odd 2 lite on dvd burner
> 
> that's what I have now. here is what I want to add
> 
> ek predator 240
> hdd 3 2tb wd red
> hdd 4 2tb wd red
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> 
> 
> 
> Go with a Corsair or Seasonic 850w. Another good one would be a EVGA unit. Cooler Master makes reasonable entry level PSU, but in my experience they're overrated at the overall spec limit. I had a Cooler Master 500w PSU that should have been able to run my 955BE, MB and 5770 with 8GB of Corsair 1333 Dominator Greens and it simply failed to do so. So that required a new PSU so I went with the Corsair HX850 and never looked back. I will be replacing that, but it's not for lack of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

would this be a good one EVGA 220-G2-0550-Y1 80 PLUS GOLD 550W ECO Mode Fully Modular NVIDIA SLI Ready and Crossfire Support Continuous Power Supply or would this be a better one EVGA Super NOVA 1000 PS Power Supply


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is
> 
> mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
> cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
> tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
> sound Sound Blaster Z
> Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
> ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
> hdd1 500gb wd green
> hdd2 500gb wd green
> odd 1 lg blue ray burner
> odd 2 lite on dvd burner
> 
> that's what I have now. here is what I want to add
> 
> ek predator 240
> hdd 3 2tb wd red
> hdd 4 2tb wd red
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> 
> 
> 
> Go with a Corsair or Seasonic 850w. Another good one would be a EVGA unit. Cooler Master makes reasonable entry level PSU, but in my experience they're overrated at the overall spec limit. I had a Cooler Master 500w PSU that should have been able to run my 955BE, MB and 5770 with 8GB of Corsair 1333 Dominator Greens and it simply failed to do so. So that required a new PSU so I went with the Corsair HX850 and never looked back. I will be replacing that, but it's not for lack of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would this be a good one EVGA 220-G2-0550-Y1 80 PLUS GOLD 550W ECO Mode Fully Modular NVIDIA SLI Ready and Crossfire Support Continuous Power Supply or would this be a better one EVGA Super NOVA 1000 PS Power Supply
Click to expand...

Yeah it would be okay. But I would go with the 1000w unit. It may seem like overkill, but you simply never know what you may be willing to try with your system once you have it up and running. Pushing the CPU? Pushing the GPU? Folding, BOINC'ing or other high system tasking operations? Watercooling doesn't take a lot of power, but that counts against the overall rating of your PSU as well as Storage and Devices. Everything adds up and in a hurry. 850w would be better but the PSU is the lifeblood of your system. So imh there is *no* such animal as "overkill".









Cheaping out for a Browser station is fine. Not when you expect to do more than browse fB, email and OCN.









Also so long as you're nice to your system, your PSU should be future proof. Giving you one less item to replace when it's time to upgrade.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaberSlayer

I suggest the EVGA 750 Watt G2... i have this power supply and it seems to fit the bill for you. plenty of expansion and black cables. i got mine for i believe $130 a few months ago and i have had no issues. on evgas website you can do a quick survey and get i think 20% off any of their power supplies (dont quote me on that lol) or try your luck at ebay. either way its a solid psu in my opinion and it looks great


----------



## Ceadderman

Only wish EVGA would start producing AMD cards. But I think they're bound by an Exclusivity clause preventing them from doing so.









Oh well. Don't mean I can't replace my PSU with one of theirs.









But I looked for a survey and found none.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaberSlayer

http://www.evga.com/power-meter/ that should be it... sorry for the slow response.


----------



## Dhiru

Does anyone of you using HAF-X actually use the airduct with fan for the GPU? I have a 5 year old Nvidia Edition Haf-X and I have recently upgraded to full size graphics card and I find it strange that I can't fit the GPU power cables with the airduct installed. I had to cut the plastic sides so that the power cables can be attached to the GPU.

I find the design of the GPU airduct totally unusual. Was there any redesign on newer models?


----------



## Ceadderman

I've never had a HAF X but I can tell you there has been no redesign. I always thought the design was a little knuckleheaded considering finding cards with end connectors is nye impossible.









~Ceadder


----------



## Streetflex

hi there is my HAF 932 that i started to mod since few weeks, cut out some fan grills, re-wire all cable in red and black, painted all the inside in matt white and some touch of matt red, puting some 4*30cm néons inside, i'm doing a box for power supply and hide some of the cable...
it's the beginning, and the photo are really bad ^^









Sorry fort the quality, i take them with my tablet pc and it's **** ^^


----------



## Ceadderman

Can't be any worse than my pics that I took with my Cinema webcam.







lol

Looks good though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Streetflex

Thank you man, it's the begining of the mod ^^


----------



## Echoa

Well heres my Haf 932 I got back in 09. She's an oldy but a goody. This summer I plan to remove the lower drive cage and swap out all the old fans for new ones with purple LEDs. Also going to plasti dip the inside with Blaze Purple dip. Gonna see about getting a paint pen to touch up scratches on the outside as I like the matte black and can't really afford to repaint it yet. This case will be mine till it turns to ashes lol


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Well heres my Haf 932 I got back in 09. She's an oldy but a goody. This summer I plan to remove the lower drive cage and swap out all the old fans for new ones with purple LEDs. Also going to plasti dip the inside with Blaze Purple dip. Gonna see about getting a paint pen to touch up scratches on the outside as I like the matte black and can't really afford to repaint it yet. *This case will be mine till it turns to ashes lol*


kinda like my 922


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> kinda like my 922


yea kinda, the old Haf 932 and 922 arent that different besides size. Aesthetically they are pretty much the same :]


----------



## Opiate

Hey everyone,

I just bought the HAF X case and I'm getting ready to transfer my Mobo and other hardware over to it. I also just bought a CoolerMaster Nepton 240m CPU closed loop watercooler.

I have a question about where the radiator will fit though. Can I instal the radiator in the bottom of the case so I can pull the cooler outside air through it (without majorly mod'ing the case)?

I can see that the radiator will easily fit at the top of the case, but I don't think the best way to keep the CPU cool is to use the hotter air from inside the case and I would like to have to top as exhaust, not intake.

Any thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opiate*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just bought the HAF X case and I'm getting ready to transfer my Mobo and other hardware over to it. I also just bought a CoolerMaster Nepton 240m CPU closed loop watercooler.
> 
> I have a question about where the radiator will fit though. Can I instal the radiator in the bottom of the case so I can pull the cooler outside air through it (without majorly mod'ing the case)?
> 
> I can see that the radiator will easily fit at the top of the case, but I don't think the best way to keep the CPU cool is to use the hotter air from inside the case and I would like to have to top as exhaust, not intake.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!


Only if you put the PSU in the top. Otherwise you wont have the room for w/o modding the bottom. And your PSU may be too long to moun a 240 in the bottom if you're willing to drill that space to lengthen the venting mounts.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opiate*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just bought the HAF X case and I'm getting ready to transfer my Mobo and other hardware over to it. I also just bought a CoolerMaster Nepton 240m CPU closed loop watercooler.
> 
> I have a question about where the radiator will fit though. Can I instal the radiator in the bottom of the case so I can pull the cooler outside air through it (without majorly mod'ing the case)?
> 
> I can see that the radiator will easily fit at the top of the case, but I don't think the best way to keep the CPU cool is to use the hotter air from inside the case and I would like to have to top as exhaust, not intake.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!


I recently finished my build on that case and I investigated a lot the radiator placement issue.
It is doable to place the radiator at the bottom but needs a lot of mod'ing.
I think that placing the radiator at the top is your best choice.
I had the same thinking with you regarding keeping the top fans as exhaust, but after investigating, I decided to change the top fan as intake and leave rear fan as the only exhaust. After 3 months of use, I must say I am impressed by the lack of dust inside the case. Positive pressure does work.
I would even keep the big fans at the top as a p/p config, if you don't plan on p/p with other fans.


----------



## Ceadderman

Best place is in the top in Exhaust really. At full load, my Black Ice Stealth kept my 1100t and MB(North Bridge chip) at mid 40c/52c respectively. Putting the PSU up top is not a bad idea but then the PSU takes over too much real estate and isn't aesthetically pleasing imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaberSlayer

I use my H110i GTX in full exhaust push pull and a red led Corsair quiet edition 140 as exhaust in the rear as well; with the remaining two 230mms the front red and the side 230 I still maintain positive pressure. Oh! Not to mention my PSU pulling air from the case as an exhaust, yet another 140mm. Iv'e tested this with the smoke from incense (credit to JayzTwoCents https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a12aDCxrcts) I plan to get a AMD edition side panel, get rid of the dragon acrylic put up smoked maybe clear and toss the loud 230mm. To keep the positive pressure I plan to get a 140mm Noctua Industrial fan and place it in the front 5.25" drive bays to negate the loss, actually comparing the CM Megaflows to the Industrials the 140mm will actually pull more air and be quieter so win win win. I am able to overcome 6, 140mm exhausts because of how they are used, most stay at 800 RPM or in the PSU's situation off when not under load. Besides the two stock CM fans my pc is completely silent even at full load and at a 4.4Ghz overclock, it never goes over 63 Celsius... Job well done I'd say?







Hope tjis can help in some way with fan situations and placements


----------



## STW1911

I would load the front of the case with intakes in front of and behind the hard drive cages, have rear fan as exhaust, and put the radiator on top exhausting the heat out of the case instead of putting radiator heat into the case. A vrm fan could help, and a fan on the back of the socket will help too,depending on temmps.


----------



## Opiate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> I recently finished my build on that case and I investigated a lot the radiator placement issue.
> It is doable to place the radiator at the bottom but needs a lot of mod'ing.
> I think that placing the radiator at the top is your best choice.
> I had the same thinking with you regarding keeping the top fans as exhaust, but after investigating, I decided to change the top fan as intake and leave rear fan as the only exhaust. After 3 months of use, I must say I am impressed by the lack of dust inside the case. Positive pressure does work.
> I would even keep the big fans at the top as a p/p config, if you don't plan on p/p with other fans.


Ok, great. I'll probably go with that setup then. Can't wait to get the rest of my parts in and complete this rebuild


----------



## Opiate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberSlayer*
> 
> I use my H110i GTX in full exhaust push pull and a red led Corsair quiet edition 140 as exhaust in the rear as well; with the remaining two 230mms the front red and the side 230 I still maintain positive pressure. Oh! Not to mention my PSU pulling air from the case as an exhaust, yet another 140mm. Iv'e tested this with the smoke from incense (credit to JayzTwoCents https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a12aDCxrcts) I plan to get a AMD edition side panel, get rid of the dragon acrylic put up smoked maybe clear and toss the loud 230mm. To keep the positive pressure I plan to get a 140mm Noctua Industrial fan and place it in the front 5.25" drive bays to negate the loss, actually comparing the CM Megaflows to the Industrials the 140mm will actually pull more air and be quieter so win win win. I am able to overcome 6, 140mm exhausts because of how they are used, most stay at 800 RPM or in the PSU's situation off when not under load. Besides the two stock CM fans my pc is completely silent even at full load and at a 4.4Ghz overclock, it never goes over 63 Celsius... Job well done I'd say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope tjis can help in some way with fan situations and placements


Thank you for the info as well. I am a recent subscriber to JayzTwoCents and really him, so thank you for the video link as well. It's going to be really helpful when I work on this build.


----------



## millhouse_5

Why hello again everyone. Kind of forgot that I didn't actually update the thread once I finished my setup. I was able to install all of my water blocks and plumb everything out and now it's prettier and quieter than ever. For my next trick, I'm looking into picking up another used 290x and doing a liquid cooled crossfire build, but for that I'll need a new power supply, as the 290x is a fairly hungry card.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160108_164119_zpsnekbjovt.jpg.html


----------



## Ceadderman

You should get away from OCZ anyway and another 290 is a great excuse to do so.









~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You should get away from OCZ anyway and another 290 is a great excuse to do so.


Haha, It's been serving me well for the past 5 years and never had a single problem.

Anyway, I would be upgrading to either an 850 EVGA or a 1000 if I'm going to go to one of the fancy new high power AMD processors.


----------



## SaberSlayer

very nice build







i was wondering how you manged to fit that res in that spot though... i was thinking about just going with a nice ek d5 bay combo unit for a custom hard pipe cpu loop but if you can mount a decent size res id be interested in doing that instead of the bay. im assuming that your 290x isnt much longer than a evga gtx970 so if you can post some pictures thatd be great


----------



## millhouse_5

Thanks man. Aside from the the drive bay removal/relocation I really don't view this a being very customized. The paint is what really took the longest time because I took the time to do it properly and take every last rivet out of the case to get to all the hard to reach places. With all the drive bays gone, my two SSD's are mounted under my 5.25" bays via some simple holes I drilled in the bottom of the remaining bays.

The res is mounted really far to the outside if the case and therefore doesn't interfere with the card at all. Honestly I would prefer a smaller res to this one as it's a bit pointless to have half my loops liquid in my res where is isn't doing anything. It's about a full liter to fill the entire loop, but the bleed process takes only one fill cycle to be complete.

Back to the construction though, I took one of the mounts that came with the res and bent one of the mounting tabs 90 degrees then screwed it into the case with a small amount of double sided tape between as an adhesive/gasket. The bottom mount is my own custom one made from old ducting metal I had laying around and held on with a large piece of double sided foam tape. It's mostly just to keep the res square in place, not hold it up.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160328_154632_zpsqpxbgffg.jpg.html
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160328_154252_zps0wmmgtbg.jpg.html
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160328_154216_zpskpiav3sh.jpg.html
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160328_154149_zpsqe73sebd.jpg.html


----------



## SaberSlayer

looks good i was looking for mounting locations and clearance with the graphics card, but i think i will still go with the bay res because i dont really like the look of a open pump and lets be honest the haf series isnt kind to custom water cooled loops lol


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I rock a bay res, but of course I took a dremel to get my radiators into my Haf X.









Currently I got another case that is calling me to take a dremel to it. I'm going to fit a darn EATX into that other case no matter what.


----------



## SaberSlayer

im going to be buying a dremel soon so i can hack away at my haf 932's side panel so i can fit it with a massive side window. then im going to cutting away at the top panel so i can try fitting a 420mm... but i dunno, these plans are dust until i put them into action


----------



## Dunnar

On the HAF-X, has anyone replaced the front and top fans with smaller fans? I was thinking about replacing the front 230mm fan with four 120mm fans, but not sure if that will work on this case.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunnar*
> 
> On the HAF-X, has anyone replaced the front and top fans with smaller fans? I was thinking about replacing the front 230mm fan with four 120mm fans, but not sure if that will work on this case.


Never replaced the front one. But I have modified mine to take 3x 120s in the top with 360 radiator.


----------



## Tursko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunnar*
> 
> On the HAF-X, has anyone replaced the front and top fans with smaller fans? I was thinking about replacing the front 230mm fan with four 120mm fans, but not sure if that will work on this case.


Just check the specs on the case. They usually state what size fans will fit.


----------



## stuka39

Hey Guys. I have the HAF 932 and I finished adding some upgrades and after installing Windows 7 I forgot to deactivate sleep mode. The system went into sleep mode and after I had brought it out of sleep mode the power LED didn't start up. The system runs fine, HD activity light works as it should and i have power, but the power LED isn't on. This had happened to me in the past and it would randomly work again. Just wondering what the heck is the issue. Windows 7 sleep mode causes this? Any of you experience this with a HAF 932?


----------



## Ceadderman

Power off the system. Then flip the switch on the PSU, hit reset to purge the built up power stored. Unplug from the wall. Reverse the order after a couple minutes away from the socket. Then immediately go into settings and disable sleep mode. Sleep mode is a lzy app that is completely unnecessary. Windows comes with screen savers. Pick one that you can live with and let er rip. Microsoft has never gotten sleep mode perfected and it only takes an update to throw the whole mess out of whack.









~Ceadder


----------



## stuka39

Totally going to give this a go. Not sure how to reset the my power supply though.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuka39*
> 
> Totally going to give this a go. Not sure how to reset the my power supply though.


Think he means hit reset on your tower to drain the PSU. We occasionally have to do the same thing with the Lenovo laptops at work. They appear dead until you pull the battery and hold the power button down for a 10 count. Put it back in and it fires right up. Its to drain the capacitors so there is no power in the system...in your case to reset your bios it seems like.

I haven't experienced this with sleep mode with my HAF 932. Can't remember when the last time I used sleep mode, and I have Win 7 installed too. Not sure why the LED wouldn't come on, I doubt its the HAF 932's fault. Probably something to do with your mobo's BIOS.

We still use sleep mode at work, but disable hibernate. Hibernate will really throw Windows out of wack, or at least our custom image. Devices and services are usually not working right because a driver or service failed to initialize right. They still use sleep because usually it take 10-15 for the laptop to get to a useable state, Getting new T450s now with SSD, so hopefully will see less of that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stuka39*
> 
> Totally going to give this a go. Not sure how to reset the my power supply though.
> 
> 
> 
> Think he means hit reset on your tower to drain the PSU. We occasionally have to do the same thing with the Lenovo laptops at work. They appear dead until you pull the battery and hold the power button down for a 10 count. Put it back in and it fires right up. Its to drain the capacitors so there is no power in the system...in your case to reset your bios it seems like.
> 
> I haven't experienced this with sleep mode with my HAF 932. Can't remember when the last time I used sleep mode, and I have Win 7 installed too. Not sure why the LED wouldn't come on, I doubt its the HAF 932's fault. Probably something to do with your mobo's BIOS.
> 
> We still use sleep mode at work, but disable hibernate. Hibernate will really throw Windows out of wack, or at least our custom image. Devices and services are usually not working right because a driver or service failed to initialize right. They still use sleep because usually it take 10-15 for the laptop to get to a useable state, Getting new T450s now with SSD, so hopefully will see less of that.
Click to expand...

Yup, sorry about that. My son was having a fit so it pushed my words out much faster than I would like and sometimes things get lost in translation. Hibernate is another fouled experiment from Microsoft. You would think they would ditch these things after multiple OS launch and failures in those regards. If you can't get something right after 10 tries(never works with the User's settings/hardware kind of thing) then it's time to save labor costs and scrap it. I've read in the Windows 10 threads, that they still can't get it right. Same issues happening with XP thru 8.1 happen with 10. Time to drop kick that development team I think.









~Ceadder


----------



## stuka39

Thanks guys for all your input. I checked the power contacts and they seemed ok. The power LED is back on, but it's weaker than the HD activity light. It's really bizarre and it's happened in the past. I think the LED itself is garbage. May be a good time to do the red LED swap mod I've been wanting to do. The bight blue LED is crazy bright and I want the LEDs to match the red light scheme of the case. I was curious if anyone had any clues. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ceadderman

Done the mod. simply snap off the LED housing from the pcb heat up that portion with your soldering iron/gun to remove the busted leads and pull the now dead bulbs from the housing. Make sure not to heat the connections too much. Otherwise if you do the connection rings can fall out, and muck everything up. Replace the LEDs with low intensity RED bulbs(some Radio Shacks still stock minor components.

~Ceadder


----------



## Dragonvet

So last year I bought an old HAF 932 off Craigslist here in the Seattle area. It was an old case, complete with dull grey interior, but it was complete and in good shape so I ponied up 50 bucks for it.... just um, because. I already had a Cosmos II and a Corsair 500R, not to mention an Antec P280 and a... you get the idea I didn't need another case. Anyway fast forward a few months later and a friend offers me a deal on a HAF X, $125.... he sends pics and I am like "Dude most of the front trim is missing, no side panel, the interior VGA shield is gone.... I mean what was there was great, no dents, scratches etc... but it WASN'T ALL THERE.... it had a little magic up it's sleeves though... inside the case were mounted a Silverstone Tek Stryer 850 watt modular PSU AND an Asus Sabertooth x79 motherboard.... suddenly $125 was a GREAT deal, so despite my desperate need for a new case... no really, I didn't need ANY MORE CASES. I bought it.

The two of them sat there for months, one all shiny and black inside out, but incomplete.... the other complete but dull and grey on the inside.... then it hit me... I am not a fan of spray painting, BUT what if I took the insides, plus the back and bottom of this HAF X which are black all over... and combined them with the outsides plus top and front of this HAF 932 which despite being grey inside, wouldn't show much of that on top and front.... and to my surprise, as I started to drill out rivet after rivet... I found that the pieces were practically interchangeable... even though they are very distinctly different... the motherboard trays for example are VERY different as far as layout, and where the board lies inside the case etc... but as though it was born to be there, I found that EITHER motherboard tray fit equally perfectly with my strange HAF Frankencase...

So it began.... since I hated the side panel with the tiny window of the 932 I ordered a windowed panel from CM at a whopping cost of $9.99... I also ordered the two front trim pieces that border each side in front... and that's it... the rest I either fabricated or it just worked!

I decided to remove, and I did, EVERY SINGLE RIVET which was well over 100 given that the window pane of the new side panel had 20 plastic crappy rivets alone... these were all replaced by black oxide #6/32 torque screws with black nylon nuts.

Since there was still some gray showing, and I didn't want to paint, i decided to envelope the entire interior of the case in black carbon fiber, with blue carbon fiber accents....

A bunch of Lutro youtube videos later (and one self destroyed motherboard cause i messed up") and I had matching sleeved cables to go with!

Unfortunately the Crosshair V Formula-Z mobo has a bunch of red which mucks up the blue and green or else it would be a great Seattle Seahwaks color scheme... but anyway...

the pics arent the greatest but here it is... the HALF HAF HALF HAF!

ps, I have a lot of build log pics too BUT they are all on my 5 bay raid, who's power supply just decided to go buy buy... so I'll have to post them later...


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonvet*
> 
> So last year I bought an old HAF 932 off Craigslist here in the Seattle area. It was an old case, complete with dull grey interior, but it was complete and in good shape so I ponied up 50 bucks for it.... just um, because. I already had a Cosmos II and a Corsair 500R, not to mention an Antec P280 and a... you get the idea I didn't need another case. Anyway fast forward a few months later and a friend offers me a deal on a HAF X, $125.... he sends pics and I am like "Dude most of the front trim is missing, no side panel, the interior VGA shield is gone.... I mean what was there was great, no dents, scratches etc... but it WASN'T ALL THERE.... it had a little magic up it's sleeves though... inside the case were mounted a Silverstone Tek Stryer 850 watt modular PSU AND an Asus Sabertooth x79 motherboard.... suddenly $125 was a GREAT deal, so despite my desperate need for a new case... no really, I didn't need ANY MORE CASES. I bought it.
> 
> The two of them sat there for months, one all shiny and black inside out, but incomplete.... the other complete but dull and grey on the inside.... then it hit me... I am not a fan of spray painting, BUT what if I took the insides, plus the back and bottom of this HAF X which are black all over... and combined them with the outsides plus top and front of this HAF 932 which despite being grey inside, wouldn't show much of that on top and front.... and to my surprise, as I started to drill out rivet after rivet... I found that the pieces were practically interchangeable... even though they are very distinctly different... the motherboard trays for example are VERY different as far as layout, and where the board lies inside the case etc... but as though it was born to be there, I found that EITHER motherboard tray fit equally perfectly with my strange HAF Frankencase...
> 
> So it began.... since I hated the side panel with the tiny window of the 932 I ordered a windowed panel from CM at a whopping cost of $9.99... I also ordered the two front trim pieces that border each side in front... and that's it... the rest I either fabricated or it just worked!
> 
> I decided to remove, and I did, EVERY SINGLE RIVET which was well over 100 given that the window pane of the new side panel had 20 plastic crappy rivets alone... these were all replaced by black oxide #6/32 torque screws with black nylon nuts.
> 
> Since there was still some gray showing, and I didn't want to paint, i decided to envelope the entire interior of the case in black carbon fiber, with blue carbon fiber accents....
> 
> A bunch of Lutro youtube videos later (and one self destroyed motherboard cause i messed up") and I had matching sleeved cables to go with!
> 
> Unfortunately the Crosshair V Formula-Z mobo has a bunch of red which mucks up the blue and green or else it would be a great Seattle Seahwaks color scheme... but anyway...
> 
> the pics arent the greatest but here it is... the HALF HAF HALF HAF!
> 
> ps, I have a lot of build log pics too BUT they are all on my 5 bay raid, who's power supply just decided to go buy buy... so I'll have to post them later...






good work man


----------



## Dragonvet

Thanks, you know my first "NEW" case buy since the late 90's was the Corsair 500r... but after buying the used Cosmos II, the two HAF's then a second New but Used but never used Cosmos II.... well I thought when I was getting back into this hobby that I would really like the Corsair cases, and they are OK... but I found that I LOVE the CM cases... they are just beast mode plus. They really know how to build a sturdy case over there at CM.. Anyway now I have this new Cosmos II that I've removed rivets from and am wrapping it in black and red carbon.... it's starting to look pretty cool I think. I will never be some amazing modder, but it's still a lot of fun doing the mods, even if they aren't perfect. I really get a kick out of it and it's a healthy alternative to a lot of other things I COULD be doing.


----------



## TIGERSHARK27

Hello! I'm in the process of picking out all the parts for my first PC build (HAF 932 Advanced is the case I've selected), and while I was looking over my completed list, I realized the cooling system I picked, the NZXT Kraken x61 was not compatible according to NZXT's website (280mm, not 240mm). I've read some really good reviews on this, and I was wondering what the best way to make it work would be? Ideally, I'd like the radiator inside the case. Someone suggested I just drill holes on the top of the case, but I'm not sure how much I trust my own handiwork. I think there are 120mm/140mm adapters possibly too, but I'm not sure how they're installed either.

Alternatively, the Corsair Hydro Series H105 looked decent (240mm), and is an option.

I'm not sure if any other parts I picked for my PC build are relevant, but I'll post them if someone wants. The power supply is 1000 watts.

Thanks!


----------



## CptLang

So, I read about the HAF club thread here, and though it would be a great place to ask a couple questions I have.
A while back I bought a HAF case for a steal of a price (actually made $10 in buying it) and while it has the 932 Advanced side panel, it has what appears to be the original 932 I/O panel. Either way, it's a 932. Anyway, one of the USB ports is messed up, and I don't really need a firewire or eSATA port, so will a HAF X I/O panel (w/USB 3.0) work? Also, does anyone know where I can get parts for the case other than the CM Store, as many things are unavailable there. I plan on keeping this case when i build a completely new system in the near future, and would love to have a new I/O panel, as well as a few other things that are missing, such as a couple drive sleds, pci slot covers, and work out some dust filters for it as well. Thanks for any and all help you guys can give, and i'm glad to see such a wonderful (and IMO one of the best and most beautiful) case still used and loved by so many here!


----------



## Ceadderman

Not without modification. The top simply won't fit unless you have a donor case to pull the top bottom and face panels from to allow the plastic to be fixed to it.

Drill out the corresponding rivets, replace the metal panels and the rest is cakewalk.

~Ceadder


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not without modification. The top simply won't fit unless you have a donor case to pull the top bottom and face panels from to allow the plastic to be fixed to it.
> 
> Drill out the corresponding rivets, replace the metal panels and the rest is cakewalk.
> 
> ~Ceadder


OK then, thanks for that! I dont plan on modding, cause i wanna keep this bad boy original for as long as possible.
Is there any chance anyone knows where to get an I/O panel and other parts for the 932/Advanced, since CM Store has many 932 parts unavailable. I can deal with having extra, useless ports, but I could really use all of those USB ports (even though they're only 2.0)

-Edit: Anyone have good recommendations for 230 mm fans? I'd really like this to be very quiet when i rebuild it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not without modification. The top simply won't fit unless you have a donor case to pull the top bottom and face panels from to allow the plastic to be fixed to it.
> 
> Drill out the corresponding rivets, replace the metal panels and the rest is cakewalk.
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, thanks for that! I dont plan on modding, cause i wanna keep this bad boy original for as long as possible.
> Is there any chance anyone knows where to get an I/O panel and other parts for the 932/Advanced, since CM Store has many 932 parts unavailable. I can deal with having extra, useless ports, but I could really use all of those USB ports (even though they're only 2.0)
> 
> -Edit: Anyone have good recommendations for 230 mm fans? I'd really like this to be very quiet when i rebuild it.
Click to expand...

CM store will likely be stocking parts. That's the best place to get the parts. I may also have one laying around. Is it the plastic that's broken or you just need the control board with cables?

Also the Stock fans are actually pretty quiet unless you sit over the top of your system. And as it happens again, I have a Cooler Master FA20030M12SFD Red LED laying around. It was my Front fan and replaced the stock Red LED fan that came with it.

But generally, CM Store is the place to go. I get most of my parts from them.









~Ceadder


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CM store will likely be stocking parts. That's the best place to get the parts. I may also have one laying around. Is it the plastic that's broken or you just need the control board with cables?
> 
> Also the Stock fans are actually pretty quiet unless you sit over the top of your system. And as it happens again, I have a Cooler Master FA20030M12SFD Red LED laying around. It was my Front fan and replaced the stock Red LED fan that came with it.
> 
> But generally, CM Store is the place to go. I get most of my parts from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


So they will be back in stock? good to know!
As it stands, i'm sure that just the control board would be fine I guess. The plastic itself has no problems, it's just that one of the USB ports is mangled.
And yes, i sit very close by my PC lol. I seem to have to blow out dust once or twice a week too, because those fans do flow quite a bit of air, so are there any filters you guys know of that are made for this case, or should i just make my own/ use generic ones?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> CM store will likely be stocking parts. That's the best place to get the parts. I may also have one laying around. Is it the plastic that's broken or you just need the control board with cables?
> 
> Also the Stock fans are actually pretty quiet unless you sit over the top of your system. And as it happens again, I have a Cooler Master FA20030M12SFD Red LED laying around. It was my Front fan and replaced the stock Red LED fan that came with it.
> 
> But generally, CM Store is the place to go. I get most of my parts from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they will be back in stock? good to know!
> As it stands, i'm sure that just the control board would be fine I guess. The plastic itself has no problems, it's just that one of the USB ports is mangled.
> And yes, i sit very close by my PC lol. I seem to have to blow out dust once or twice a week too, because those fans do flow quite a bit of air, so are there any filters you guys know of that are made for this case, or should i just make my own/ use generic ones?
Click to expand...

I rec the MDiFlex filters but they're pretty spendy. They are magnetic and work very well. Simply peel them off, rinse with cool tap water, dry and replace them. They are simply the best filters money can buy though. They have them at Performance-PCs.com. We(me and my brother) made my mom get some since she lives in a dusty area and they do a great job stopping the dust from penetrating her 922. Now if we could only get her to rinse them on a schedule. She complained one time about how much dust was in her system, until we reminded her that there would have been a crapton of dust in her case were it not for her filters. Because it's damned near impossible to stop dust penetrating HAF cases. It will penetrate anywhere there is intaking air. High Air Flow cases always do. The place I noticed the dust coming in the most was the HDD vents on my Case and the surrounding grills and the door jambs. HDD vents were the worst though. I blocked those off with Duct Tape.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## TLCH723

You can email/chat with them and place an order.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> You can email/chat with them and place an order.


With whom? MDiFlex?

If you're in the States, I would seriously rethink that. MCiFlex is in South Africa and shipping is murder let alone the cost of all the parts together.

PPCs has all the ones necessary in kit form. Although their shipping quotes are murder too.









~Ceadder


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> With whom? MDiFlex?
> 
> If you're in the States, I would seriously rethink that. MCiFlex is in South Africa and shipping is murder let alone the cost of all the parts together.
> 
> PPCs has all the ones necessary in kit form. Although their shipping quotes are murder too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not MDiFlex.
With Coolermaster for the IO Plate.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay gotcha.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaberSlayer

So im beginning to plan out a hard pipe loop in my system, CPU only because HAF cases hate large cooling loops lol... any way i was curious if anybody has ever attempted fitting a 280 in the top in push pull with a 140 on the exhaust ... with hard pipe. this will be my first custom cooling loop in my first system i have no issue taking my time with this project to make it perfect but this begs the question if a tight loop like that is even possible. it looks like it would be insanely snug but i feel the extra work would pay off in performance and looks. any advice would be great


----------



## SaberSlayer

sorry i didnt mention it was a haf 932 lol


----------



## millhouse_5

The only way you're going to get a 280 mounted in the top of your 932 is with either a custom top plate or just jamming the screws through the top mesh. However since you sound like you're willing to put the effort in, I would advise the full custom top plate. I suppose you could also make a rad bracket and mount it towards the outside of the top plate with only some simple drilling and riveting.

As for the push pull configuration, unless you're doing some serious overclocking, that 280 rad would be more than enough with just push or pull to keep everything cool.


----------



## SaberSlayer

sorry i could've put more information into my post... i posted a few months ago with pictures of my pc and i have already "modded" the top panel and have a h110i gtx in push pull. i say "modded" because one it wasn't my case when the mod was done, it was a friends who bought the h110 and didnt know this case didn't support 280mm rads. second the "mod" is literally just random holes drilled into the case lol. i could easily remove some of the fans to help fit the 140mm rad in the back if that were to become an issue but i feel id be losing performance then. my real question was whether or not the 140 would fit in a hard pipe situation. sorry for the confusion


----------



## SaberSlayer




----------



## saipan

love the cm haf towers...so is the front page still being updated?


----------



## Ceadderman

Probably not since the last edit was 2012

And OP hasn't been on since 2014.










http://www.overclock.net/u/242700/dwsr

Looks like we need a Mod to step in and we need to nominate another member who is able to be present on a consistent basis. I'm not that guy, with my toddler I only get online on a time to time basis.









~Ceadder


----------



## 45nm

Does anyone know where to find the HAF X pci-slot covers? I checked in the CM Store and couldn't find it even searching by the case model. I could always buy some Silverstone aeroslots but I would like to see if I can get some HAF X oem expansion slot covers.


----------



## Dragonvet

The top of the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> So, I read about the HAF club thread here, and though it would be a great place to ask a couple questions I have.
> A while back I bought a HAF case for a steal of a price (actually made $10 in buying it) and while it has the 932 Advanced side panel, it has what appears to be the original 932 I/O panel. Either way, it's a 932. Anyway, one of the USB ports is messed up, and I don't really need a firewire or eSATA port, so will a HAF X I/O panel (w/USB 3.0) work? Also, does anyone know where I can get parts for the case other than the CM Store, as many things are unavailable there. I plan on keeping this case when i build a completely new system in the near future, and would love to have a new I/O panel, as well as a few other things that are missing, such as a couple drive sleds, pci slot covers, and work out some dust filters for it as well. Thanks for any and all help you guys can give, and i'm glad to see such a wonderful (and IMO one of the best and most beautiful) case still used and loved by so many here!


Are you talking about the I/o panel on the top in front? with the power and reset button etc? iF SO than yes, it will fit a 932, either advanced or normal, BUT only if you change the top panel and front panel like I did with my case. The top and front panel alone are not compatible, they must be swiched out as a pair.... does that make sense? The back and bottom don't make any difference whatsoever except for one thing... motherboard tray.... so look at it like this...

Haf x
Top and front must move as a pair when interchanging with other Haf family
Back and motherboard tray must move as pair when interchanging with other Haf family

That's all... that is the basic rule you will find with the HAF series. The top of a 932 won't match the front of the X and visa versa, so they gotta move together, and the same with the back and the motherboard tray.

Otherwise, you could for sure do what you planned. The best way to get cheap parts is to buy old cases on craigslist or other sites, the grey ones come up most, then just carbon fiber them or paint them.


----------



## CM-Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> So, I read about the HAF club thread here, and though it would be a great place to ask a couple questions I have.
> A while back I bought a HAF case for a steal of a price (actually made $10 in buying it) and while it has the 932 Advanced side panel, it has what appears to be the original 932 I/O panel. Either way, it's a 932. Anyway, one of the USB ports is messed up, and I don't really need a firewire or eSATA port, so will a HAF X I/O panel (w/USB 3.0) work? Also, does anyone know where I can get parts for the case other than the CM Store, as many things are unavailable there. I plan on keeping this case when i build a completely new system in the near future, and would love to have a new I/O panel, as well as a few other things that are missing, such as a couple drive sleds, pci slot covers, and work out some dust filters for it as well. Thanks for any and all help you guys can give, and i'm glad to see such a wonderful (and IMO one of the best and most beautiful) case still used and loved by so many here!


Hello CptLang,

The HAF 932 I/O panel has never been changed since that case was released. The 932 I/O panel that is being sold on the CM Store will work with all HAF 932 chassis.

Unfortunately you will not be able to use the HAF X I/O panel with the HAF 932.

We only sell replacement parts on the CM Store so you will not be able to purchase them from any retailers.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Patrick
CMUSA Support


----------



## Ceadderman

Just pulled a dusting on my Ma's HAF922. Still a great case after all these years. One thing I don't like about it that was addressed with the 932 is the way the doors fit on it. Finger clips are so 20th century. Not much of a hassle when you're used to them, but having the 932, I'd failed to account for them once or twice the other day. I remembered after mounting the front door and it came off and fell into the tarp I was using to cover the ground to keep it from blowing back into what I was cleaning.

The other thing I don't like about the early HAF cases is the CPU cutout being off center to the backplate. Would've made removal of the Mainboard unnecessary when I changed her cooler. She has an AMD system and I was removing the Hyper 212 plus to replace it with an AIO cooler we got for her. It's my old 212 I was replacing and essentialy I was doing it the down and dirty way, removing the nuts on the back, rather than the correct way by first unclipping the fans and unscrewing the mounts from the front. Nothing was damaged in the down and dirty removal, but again removing the Mainboard made things more difficult than they had to be since I also had to replace the stock backplate on the board to mount the AIO.

All in all the 922 is well built except for these niggling bits. And I am glad that CoolerMaster is still putting these out to the masses. These cases are some of the most sturdy reliable cases it's been my pleasure of dealing with. Steel will always trump aluminum in my experience. Although I do also have to say that her system seemed as heavy as my Custom water cooled 932 and until yesterday, she didn't water cool at all. That 212 with two Yate Loon 120x20 fans on it weigh a metric crapton though so that may account for the overall feel. Once that was removed, I was able to avoid the hernia brace.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, a steal case is heavy.

It annoying when I have to move my Haf X with a full custom loop in it. But it sure rock solid considering it been cut on.


----------



## mapesdhs

I like the wheels on the 932. I've used many other good cases like the Corsair C70,but if there's one thing they so often lack it's optional wheels like the 932 has, makes it so much easier to move around. I bult a bit system once with an Aerocool XPredator case, no wheels. I talked to the manufacturer about the wheels of the 932, what I could do with the Aerocool; they suggested the small wheels used for furniture, and a bit of case modding. They also said they'd consider such an option in the future. I said I hope so, 'cos my build is heavy enough to force desktop objects into orbit.







(3930K/4.7, H110, 64GB, quad-580 3GB) Coolermaster was definitely ahead of the curve on this. I'm building a 932-based system for someone atm who has a condition which makes physical exertion difficult, so the wheeled 932 is ideal (3930K, H100, Quadro K5000, GTX 580 3GB, etc.)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I like the wheels on the 932. I've used many other good cases like the Corsair C70,but if there's one thing they so often lack it's optional wheels like the 932 has, makes it so much easier to move around. I bult a bit system once with an Aerocool XPredator case, no wheels. I talked to the manufacturer about the wheels of the 932, what I could do with the Aerocool; they suggested the small wheels used for furniture, and a bit of case modding. They also said they'd consider such an option in the future. I said I hope so, 'cos my build is heavy enough to force desktop objects into orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3930K/4.7, H110, 64GB, quad-580 3GB) Coolermaster was definitely ahead of the curve on this. I'm building a 932-based system for someone atm who has a condition which makes physical exertion difficult, so the wheeled 932 is ideal (3930K, H100, Quadro K5000, GTX 580 3GB, etc.)


I have to say with 3 Radiators and a top heavy feel, That is the least of my concerns. I'd be more worried about tippage since my toddler likes to pull himself up on taller things. I have a short 4 legged stool, that he's managed to topple a couple times. Even though the feet rest at 35 degree angles off center and is wider at the base than my 932 is. And a metric crapton lighter.









~Ceadder


----------



## mapesdhs

Fair point! Glad I live in a child-free house then I guess.







If something falls over, that'll be me being a dumbass.

Indeed the 932 is quite tall with wheels on, but the other thing I liked about it was the ability to fit an AIO with 4 fans at the top. A C70 build I'm doing atm has more rear expansion slots, but only enough space at the top for a 2-fan AIO.

Otherwise, the 932 is pretty good for beefy builds, eg. here's a 3930K/64GB AE setup I built for someone a few years ago (before I started using AIOs), fitted with a Quadro 4000 and 3x GTX 580 3GB:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/gtx580s_upgrade04.jpg

Here's a later AE/editing build I did for someone, using a 932 with a 3930K, H110, 32GB RAM, Quadro K5000 and 2x GTX 580 1.5GB:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/markpc09.jpg
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/markpc07.jpg
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/markpc08.jpg
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/markpc10.jpg

These types of setups have to cope with a lot of heat, something the 932 handles with ease.

Ian.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Fair point! Glad I live in a child-free house then I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something falls over, that'll be me being a dumbass.
> 
> Indeed the 932 is quite tall with wheels on, but the other thing I liked about it was the ability to fit an AIO with 4 fans at the top. A C70 build I'm doing atm has more rear expansion slots, but only enough space at the top for a 2-fan AIO.
> 
> Otherwise, the 932 is pretty good for beefy builds, eg. here's a 3930K/64GB AE setup I built for someone a few years ago (before I started using AIOs), fitted with a Quadro 4000 and 3x GTX 580 3GB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a later AE/editing build I did for someone, using a 932 with a 3930K, H110, 32GB RAM, Quadro K5000 and 2x GTX 580 1.5GB:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These types of setups have to cope with a lot of heat, something the 932 handles with ease.
> 
> Ian.


Looks like it's time to remove that 5.25" bay and watercool everything. That SLI kit would jump out and give you a great bear hug for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## mapesdhs

SLI not used for CUDA acceleration.









It would indeed be good to fit an AIO. Alas the guy moved house, he's rather far away now,
ie. a bit difficult to sort out the logistics.

These days I almost always use an AIO
Ian.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> SLI not used for CUDA acceleration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would indeed be good to fit an AIO. Alas the guy moved house, he's rather far away now,
> ie. a bit difficult to sort out the logistics.
> 
> These days I almost always use an AIO
> Ian.


I was saying for your system you should go full on Watercooling. You already removed your HDD rack. So what's another 6 or 7 rivets?

I removed all the rivets in mine. I'm just waiting for the Acrylic piece so that I can fix it up to replace the MB tray. I've got all my system components sorted out with the exception of my OS drive which will be SSD. Then it's down to the internal MDF panels to be measured and cut and Acrylic exterior pieces to be sorted out. After that the whole thing gets put back together and the door mods start.









~Ceadder


----------



## mapesdhs

Dude, it's not my system.







I built it for someone else back in early 2013, and the owner now lives too far away to easily gain access.

My own system was upgraded to an H110 several years ago:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/3930K_quad580_13.jpg

Since then I've used more than two dozen AIOs in other system builds. I rarely use anything else now. I've built four systems in the last few weeks; one with an H80 (5GHz 2700K), one with an H100 (4.8GHz 3930K), two with an H110 (2x 4.8GHz 3970X, one of which is about to be upgraded to a 4960X).

Ian.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh okay. But if you're only running AIOs you're missing out. 932a are great for watercooling.

I'd post a pic of mine but am on my phone atm.

~Ceadder


----------



## mapesdhs

Don't really need anything beyond AIOs, they're more than sufficient. 8)


----------



## Fabse

Alright, so this might be a bit of a weird question, but I'm gonna ask anyway!

I'm the proud owner of the HAF 922 Case, and have been for a good number of years.
I currently have a good old Corsair H80 mounted on my CPU (has been for the better part of 5 years), with the radiator mounted in the top back corner.
My question is then, would there be enough room for 2 different AIO radiators at the top of the case?
I'm thinking of upgrading to a MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk, but only if there's actually room.
Anybody has experience with 2x 120 radiators in the top of their HAF 922?

- Fabse


----------



## millhouse_5

Unless you customize the mounting locations, you won't be able to get two separate radiators next to each other to mount them in the top as the ends will interfere with each other. However you could easily mount the H80's rad to the top of the case and the 1080's rad to the rear


----------



## Fabse

Alright. I guess I'll order away and figure out a solution when it arrives at some point.








Sick of noisy GPU fans that I've had to live with in the past, so Hybrid is definitely the only option.








Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually yes there will be enough room, IF you set it up to have 2 up top and one in the exhaust fan location.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Dude, it's not my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built it for someone else back in early 2013, and the owner now lives too far away to easily gain access.
> 
> My own system was upgraded to an H110 several years ago:
> 
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/3930K_quad580_13.jpg
> 
> Since then I've used more than two dozen AIOs in other system builds. I rarely use anything else now. I've built four systems in the last few weeks; one with an H80 (5GHz 2700K), one with an H100 (4.8GHz 3930K), two with an H110 (2x 4.8GHz 3970X, one of which is about to be upgraded to a 4960X).
> 
> Ian.


I'm not suggesting you have to. But having started out with an H50, I understand the AIO bug. They do the job to be sure but they don't leave much headroom for Overclockability. I couldn't get much out of my 955 BE because the AIO that I was using couldn't keep the chip cool enough to run 4.1Ghz for very long. It was stable one day and unstable the next. So I chucked the idea of watercooling using an AIO. Granted AIO's have improved since the H50 days, but I had modded mine to flatten the CPU and the cooling plate as well as added a shroud to Push/Pull. Still no joy in Muddville.

Also AIO kits have a limited shelf life due to loss of coolant over time. There is the evaporation factor to worry about.

So I'm not telling you that you have to do it, but if you've already got yer feet wet and want better temps and performance out of your gear, I would seriously consider changing out from the AiO and look for a watercooling kit at the very least or go with one of the Predator kits from EK. They have everything you need to update your cooling system and the Predator kits can be added to. So say you wish to watercool your GPU? EK sells prefilled blocks specifically for upgrading their AIO kits.

So I only bring this up as food for thought. Please excuse my "pushiness" as that's not my intention. I just am aware of the limited viability of an AIO.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fabse

Actually I just tested it (using my H80 only) and unfortunately that's a big no.
Space wise in form of placing the radiators, it's not a problem (the case is wide enough to fit them so the pipes run outwards towards the open side), however due to the depth of the radiator, even using a single fan, makes it unable to fit for the ram in the front side and some small aluminimum looking cooling thing on the motherboard in the rear.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabse*
> 
> Actually I just tested it (using my H80 only) and unfortunately that's a big no.
> Space wise in form of placing the radiators, it's not a problem (the case is wide enough to fit them so the pipes run outwards towards the open side), however due to the depth of the radiator, even using a single fan, makes it unable to fit for the ram in the front side and some small aluminimum looking cooling thing on the motherboard in the rear.


Ahhhh the dreaded RAM factor. I've run into that a time or two hundred on Air Cooling. Yeah there isn't much room up top of the MB unless you can find slim AIOs. Just changed the cooling in my Mother's 922 to the H60 which has a fairly slim Rad on it. I did check to see if it fit up top with her M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 board and it would have fit well. But I chose to put in the exhaust position and leave the stock fan up top. Didn't seem to be worth the bother of removing the big fan and limit the airflow with a 140 and a 120 in exhaust. I chose Exhaust since she has my old 5770 Radeon HD with the Lifetime warranty which is still going strong all these years from the day I got it.









So if you can find some slim Rad AIOs those could be put up top. Not sure about the H80 however as I've never messed with it. Do you know what the thickness is of that unit?









~Ceadder


----------



## mapesdhs

Ceadderman writes:
> ... They do the job to be sure but they don't leave much headroom for Overclockability. ...

Strange, I''ve had very good results with the AIOs I've used; like I say, 4.8GHz with a 3930K handling 64GB RAM.

Mind you, I wouldn't use something as bottom end as an H50. After reading up on it all waaay back, I concluded nothing less than an H80 was worth bothering with over a good air cooler like the venerable TRUE, of which I'd already used & acquired a considerable number. Doubly so my original 3930K build which initially had a huge Phanteks (akin to the NH-D14).

> Still no joy in Muddville.

I think it'd work quite a lot better with something like the H80.

Funny you should mention a BE, I do have a 965 BE I want to oc, not gotten round to it yet. Currently fitted with a TRUE. Ditto a 1090T.

> Also AIO kits have a limited shelf life due to loss of coolant over time. There is the evaporation factor to worry about.

So people say, but I've built systems that are running fine with no issues after several years now. No probs with any of my own, and I've used a number of refurb units too.

> and look for a watercooling kit at the very least or go with one of the Predator kits from EK. ...

I've already talked to a German company that specialises in such things. Their advice was that it's not worth doing unless one is going to spend at least 250 UKP.

Besides, the builds I do are not aimed at max possible clocks, etc. Reliability and stability is far more important.

The AE system I built 3 years ago passed every test I could throw at it, including Prime95, all the Futuremark stuf, CB, etc. But running AE on it for real was a different matter entirely. AE hammers the entire system (bench/stress tests don't), gobbling 40GB RAM while hurling data around an SSD, pummeling three GPUs, etc. 4.8 wasn't working properly (it didn't crash, but the AE artist spotted rendering flaws which didn't appear when running at 4.7, probably a subtle memory issue), so we settled on 4.7. Most oc guides and site reviews focus on standard oc setups which don't tend to use more than half the slots, but oc'ing with max RAM and a mbd full of GPUs is another matter. I had to ask ASUS about any special BIOS settings they could recommend specifically to cope with X79 setups that had 64GB RAM (and thankfully they were very helpful).

> So I only bring this up as food for thought. Please excuse my "pushiness" as that's not my intention. I just am aware of the limited viability of an AIO.









That's ok!









I'm probably unusual in that most of the builds I do are for pro tasks, though not all. As it happens, an H80 is actually overkill for running a 2700K at 5GHz (a simple TRUE and one fan will do it just fine with minimal noise), but I prefer AIOs because it ensures safer transport, and even less noise, etc. Here are some pics of such a 5GHz gaming build I did for someone recently (Antec 302, ASUS M4E, 2700K, H80, GTX 980 Ti, 2x 850 Pro 512GB, Arc 100 120GB, 2x 2TB Enterprise SATA, BDRW, etc. All stock fans replaced with NDS PWM):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/jlmpcpics.zip

Ian.


----------



## Fabse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ahhhh the dreaded RAM factor. I've run into that a time or two hundred on Air Cooling. Yeah there isn't much room up top of the MB unless you can find slim AIOs. Just changed the cooling in my Mother's 922 to the H60 which has a fairly slim Rad on it. I did check to see if it fit up top with her M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 board and it would have fit well. But I chose to put in the exhaust position and leave the stock fan up top. Didn't seem to be worth the bother of removing the big fan and limit the airflow with a 140 and a 120 in exhaust. I chose Exhaust since she has my old 5770 Radeon HD with the Lifetime warranty which is still going strong all these years from the day I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you can find some slim Rad AIOs those could be put up top. Not sure about the H80 however as I've never messed with it. Do you know what the thickness is of that unit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


As far as I know, the H80 features a fat 38mm radiator and originally dual 120mm fans, however, for the purpose I'd be chucking one of them away for the greater good.








The MSI/Corsair 1080 Sea Hawk X isn't really out yet, which includes the actual specifications for it. However, if it is not much different to the 980ti version, it should be featuring a 27mm radiator (from the H55), which, at least according to my estimation from checking a few hours ago, could fit above my ram. (Yaaay!).

It's gonna look very strange with the top & rear mounted radiators, but what you do for a cool & quiet machine is just amazing.


----------



## purplespazz

Hey man can j see more pics of the other side of it? I want to see what you did with it.


----------



## goodtofufriday

I've had a Haf X for a while. Finally built it into a water cooled machine.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606219/first-case-mod-custom-loop-haf-x-with-a-9590


----------



## Echoa

While my mobo is being RMAd I decided to plasti dip the inside of my case. Ik it's got some rough spots to it as I couldn't take it apart and did it in my apartment (at 2am lol) but I like it and if I ever want it I can redo







was mostly concerned with what people could see when it's closed so not every inch is done


----------



## millhouse_5

Looks nice, but that's going to be a real pain to keep from getting dusty, hope you have filters on those fans.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Looks nice, but that's going to be a real pain to keep from getting dusty, hope you have filters on those fans.


Oh I know, I'm pretty good about keeping up with cleaning roughly once a month. I'll get a cloth and some alcohol and wipe it down occasionally. Hopefully it lasts a long while considering I don't move it much. Next I'll be adding some purple LEDs as accents (and to cover a few spots lol)


----------



## Echoa

Decided to change up the back and make it just accented with black. Like it way better this way


----------



## Kingsleyjr

Hello Friend .. Is there here has been modified Cooler Master Megaflow with SMD LED Strip? Thx People


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kingsleyjr*
> 
> Hello Friend .. Is there here has been modified Cooler Master Megaflow with SMD LED Strip? Thx People


No so far as I am aware. I'm sure it could be done however.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kingsleyjr

i'm did it bro.. Very easy.. This my modified CM Megaflow 200mm with LED Strip..

Front
Quote:


>


Top
Quote:


>


Like this bro..


----------



## ski-bum

Haven't been here forever (like everyone else)
Thought I had to give this thread a bump, just for the old times.
These cases were "KING" for a very long time. Mine is still going strong.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Haven't been here forever (like everyone else)
> Thought I had to give this thread a bump, just for the old times.
> These cases were "KING" for a very long time. Mine is still going strong.


looks sharp. Just needs a cooling update an you can get another 10 years out of it.









Mine is still apart but will stay that way for the time being due to life issues(moving etc) and hopefully I will be able to get back to it soon. I really need to finish that build. Seems like I only have time for other peoples builds than mine.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Hi guys. Just thought I would jump in here an let you all know that MNPCTech is giving back to our community in a big way. ModZoo and MNPCTech love CoolerMaster cases right?

So enter code, "OCN" at Checkout for 15% Discount off your order until 10/6/16

If Overseas, you need to follow instructions for ordering via "Contact Us" and mention the code @ http://mnpctech.com/contact-us.html], http://mnpctech.com/contact-us.html[/URL]

So if you've been contemplating modding your HAF case, here is an opportunity to save some money while doing so.









Styill working on my 932 build. It's been an on an off again love affair with it as far as modding goes. But I get closer an closer to finishing this extended projekt.









~Ceadder


----------



## swamlurk

Here's my 912, was hard to get a good picture on my phone




Not completely done but getting there


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swamlurk*
> 
> Here's my 912, was hard to get a good picture on my phone
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not completely done but getting there


Did you paint the interior, or is it just kinda dark?


----------



## swamlurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Did you paint the interior, or is it just kinda dark?


Hey, no actually it's stock black interior, never painted. I'm not sure which model of HAF 912 I have as it's not the advanced with the 200mm fan but the interior is still black. Might be a Canadian only model or something? Not sure.

Here's a picture with the flash


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Nice looking 912. I wasn't aware they had anything else but the 912 (normal) and the 912+.

I took my case apart and painted it black. It looks so much better than the original bare metal I had.


----------



## swamlurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Nice looking 912. I wasn't aware they had anything else but the 912 (normal) and the 912+.
> 
> I took my case apart and painted it black. It looks so much better than the original bare metal I had.


I figure it's a Canadian only model, the box just said HAF 912, no advanced markings but I was pretty stoked to find the inside was black, saved me the work







Bare metal interiors need painted, it was the first thing I did to my old Antec 300, makes a world of difference.


----------



## ShangTsung

My HAF X.
What you think here could be better?


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks nice. Only thing that could make it better is a custom mod and loop.










~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Finished modding my second hand 922.

Lets just say I'm happy with all the work that I put into it. So many hours modding.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160923_211748_zps8ojy7xwf.jpg.html

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160925_202113_zpso4e8szo7.jpg.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Noice!









An here I am...





with my build. Spent 12+ hrs confined and honestly that's time I could've spent carving the flipped RH door.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Finished modding my second hand 922.
> 
> Lets just say I'm happy with all the work that I put into it. So many hours modding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160923_211748_zps8ojy7xwf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160925_202113_zpso4e8szo7.jpg.html


Very nice. Clean looking too.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of reading/searching through this thread but am not having a lot of luck searching through the results (sometimes it is hard to specify search strings to get what you want without a lot of "noise" too).

Does anybody know offhand what the biggest high-quality and currently-available radiator I could fit in the top of a HAF-X case that would bolt up to the top of the case and still allow me to use the top/front I/O panel?

I am not unwilling to mod the case. But if there is a high quality rad that "just fits" inside the top of the case, that would be nice and save some time.

In a nutshell my wife and I have Coolermaster HAF-X cases with Corsair H110i GTX's fit into the top. I originally modded the case top metal panel a bit to be able to "hang" the H110i radiator under the top metal case panel by a couple of 1/2" wide x 1/8" thick aluminum bar pieces I cut and drilled for attachment screws. So they hang inside the case with the Corsair fans on the bottom of the radiator, pushing air up through the rad., and I have two of the CM 200mm fans on top of each case. I know it isn't ideal but we were only trying to watercool the CPU.

This worked until my wife's cooling unit quit pumping after she shut her machine down a little while back. The pump just doesn't seem to want to crank up. It does, sporadically, but I now see the error of my ways putting these AIO's in our rigs in the first place -- and it is time to pull them out and put custom loops in.

The plan at this point is (most likely) to flip the top case fans back over, so they will suck cooler air in from above the case, and have fans on the bottom of the rad also pulling air through.

It's an Asus X99-E WS in each case. I'm going to end up doing this to both of our rigs. My H110i GTX is still working but I no longer trust it, and my rig IS overclocked....

Any suggestions on rads would be awesome. I am still researching too, just wondering if anyone could save me the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anybody know offhand what the biggest high-quality and currently-available radiator I could fit in the top of a HAF-X case that would bolt up to the top of the case and still allow me to use the top/front I/O panel?
> 
> I am not unwilling to mod the case. But if there is a high quality rad that "just fits" inside the top of the case, that would be nice and save some time.
> 
> Thanks!


I've investigated this a lot. Personally I was able to use a 60mm 3x120 rad on my HAF X with no modding at push/pull. In order to do so, unfortunately I had to use slim (15mm) fans for pull, but I have absolutely no problem with performance. I used the space where 200mm fans are for 3xpush 25mm fans and mounted the rad with the pull slim fans beneath the brackets. So I say you are able to choose a 60mm thick 3x120 rad that suites your needs. I would suggest top performers EK XE 360 or HWLabs Nemesis. The use of 25mm fans for pull depends on available clearance from motherboard's ram etc..

I strongly believe, though, that a 60mm thick 3x140 rad at push/pull is doable with minimum modding (remove 2 brackets at top 5,25 bay)


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> The plan at this point is (most likely) to flip the top case fans back over, so they will suck cooler air in from above the case, and have fans on the bottom of the rad also pulling air through.
> 
> Thanks!


That was my very first thought when I was building my rig!
I did not tested it, though, as the 200mm fans are low RPM (750-800 max) and have low static pressure.
And with the slim fans I used, I wanted good high SP fans for push.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Thanks for the replies Kronos8! This gives me a lot to think about and some ideas.

I also managed to find, pretty sure, what the fan hole spacing is. I found a guy using an XSPC Rasa360 radiator which best I can tell uses 15mm fan hole spacing for 120mm fans. I noticed the fan holes lined up with those 2 "tabs" going across the large hole in the top. Not sure though if the 360 rad completely covers up the hole or not - I'll be doing some measuring a little later.

I wouldn't mind putting a 420 in there - the first really good mod I found pictures of here was doing that. Unfortunately he had to Tig weld some tabs in place to provide places for the top fan mounting. At least the way he did it. I'll have to look and see what I have for case cutting etc. We moved recently and a lot of my gear is in storage (which means I can't find it, which box is it in, etc., LOL).

Thanks!
PharaohsPaw


----------



## Kronos8

Your welcome.

And just for reference and any ideas you may have.......



Regarding the 420 rad, I made a model from paperboard using the exact diimensions from EK site. I strongly believe that fits in the 5,25 bay with no modding, araprt from the brackets of the top bay. And of course drill some holes......

EDIT: Rasa360 has dimensions: 121x35x397mm (WxDxH). You obviously can fit that 35mm thick rad on top with push/pull on 25mm thick fans. Generally the clearance you have on HAF X from top to motherboard is 80mm.


----------



## Ithanul

A Rasa360 will work fine up there. Had AP-15s and SP120s at one time on it as well.
Pic of it before I did the rebuild a way back.


Use to have one in my Haf X for my first loop that cooled the CPU.

Now I have Black Ice Stealth with eLoops on it, but that after I did a bit of modding up top. The top bay is still fully intact with the IO panel.
This is my mod to the top of my Haf X.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can anyone get that plate or did you have it made?









I'm contemplating a 420 for up top now that I've seen your plate. Should be no problem with my Mod, seeing as I've removed the internal structure of the 932.









The top Rad is all CPU. Lossa overCill.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Can anyone get that plate or did you have it made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating a 420 for up top now that I've seen your plate. Should be no problem with my Mod, seeing as I've removed the internal structure of the 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top Rad is all CPU. Lossa overCill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I had it made by a local metal shop. Took in a plastic 360 reference cutout for them to go by.

Yeah, that first loop was definitely overkill. I was still learning the water cooling ropes then.









Have to say, that little 2500K ran nice and cool though at 4.8GHz. Should of kept it, was such a great chip.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Can anyone get that plate or did you have it made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating a 420 for up top now that I've seen your plate. Should be no problem with my Mod, seeing as I've removed the internal structure of the 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top Rad is all CPU. Lossa overCill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it made by a local metal shop. Took in a plastic 360 reference cutout for them to go by.
> 
> Yeah, that first loop was definitely overkill. I was still learning the water cooling ropes then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say, that little 2500K ran nice and cool though at 4.8GHz. Should of kept it, was such a great chip.
Click to expand...

Yeah the reason I am contemplating a plate is the 932 has a rounded section that throws off the mount of any Radiator by a few mm deflection. Which isn't that bad when you mount internally with the stock top in place. Nobody will see it. However, I've removed mine and it's not going back on. I'm using Acrylic and Plexi panels to cobble together a new top that sits flush with the side ribs of the front and runs the length of the case to overhang the back slightly so that I can use a cover of sorts to hide the I/O panel and dress up the back at the same time, giving it a Cable"less" look. The Clear Red/Clear acrylic piece will sit flush with the top so that stock gap on the top has to come off or I will have to cut the acrylic piece enough to create a shroud of sorts to allow for air to pass through but in respective chambers. At least with a plate I can mount fans and just cut a long rectangle to allow them to mount properly.









Oh yes, Vandal switches will be on top mounted where the stock cable pass through is and the Fillport Opening will be used for filling the loop when all is said and done aesthetically speaking.









~Ceadder


----------



## pharaohspaw

Wow, great stuff. Thanks for the additional posts.

I was very very close to ordering 360's, blocks, etc. and am really thinking hard now about whether i should order 420's instead. I am sitting here looking at the Corsair H110i GTX's rad -- it is a 280 so i can already see what a 140mm wide rad looks like in this case -- and although it is a thin radiator compared to the Black Ice Nemesis 360GTX the width of it should be roughly the same.

I am trying to find some 15mm thick 140mm fans for pull on the bottom of the rad (with the rad inside the case against the inside of the top), although I am not sure I would be able to get even 15mm fans in there. It looks like I have roughly 2.5" (about 62mm) between the top of the inside of the case and the bottom of the (stock Corsair) fans that are on that rad, and the back side of those fans are right up against the (2) 8-pin CPU extra power connectors on the X99-E WS: With a Black Ice Nemesis GTX420 (or 360) I am looking at about 60mm thickness. Such a bad place for them to have put those CPU aux power connectors.











Although the current rad is not all the way up against the inside of the top of the case, it's a thinner radiator. (a little over an inch). If I put a ~60mm thick rad in there I don't think I'm going to have the clearance around those CPU AUX power connectors to put fans on the bottom of the rad.

I did find some Prolimatech 140mm Ultra Sleek Vortex vans at Performance-PCs but the description says the holes line up with 120mm fan locations, so I have feeling these are not going to be what I need on a 140mm rad. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Ceadderman

With a 140(+x) Rad you don't need Push Pull. You just need the room for the Radiator inside the case. Standard 25mm fans will fit just right under the top. I'd set them in Pull for Exhaust though. There is A LOT of airflow in a HAF case.









To the best of my knowledg, nobody makes a 15mm thick 140. The only company that came close made 10mm fans and you could only get those in 120mm.









Of course you could make this all moot if you performed a creative mod and shaved the fan down and removed the uncovered half that doesn't support it.









~Ceadder


----------



## pharaohspaw

haha - I am not that good with a dremel tool.









That is what I'm wondering though... if I had the right fans up top I probably wouldn't need to push/pull. I've seen it said a few times you don't really have to do push/pull with these lower FPI rads.

I've been out of this game too long. had lots of fun building Pharaoh about 8 years ago and got all into the nitty-gritty... lol making my own screws and so forth.. but I guess I'm old and lazy now.

Alright I'm gonna go pull the top off my wife's HAF-X and take some measurements. If there is enough contact for screws in the original case top to solidly mount one I will just do that.

Thanks!


----------



## Ceadderman

I thought my hiatus was long. I spent 2 years away from the groove an it felt like forever.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Thanks for the additional posts.
> 
> If I put a ~60mm thick rad in there I don't think I'm going to have the clearance around those CPU AUX power connectors to put fans on the bottom of the rad.


That was my main concern, also. Eventually mine fitted easily. I can try to get more detailed pictures, if you like, though I understand each motherboard has their clearance issues.

Keep in mind that when I last checked, there was no 420 rad with 60mm thickness. Most were 45mm, which means no problem with push/pull with 25mm thick fans

EDIT: No my bad. I just saw a 60mm thick 420 rad from alphacool.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Going to go with the 420's. The radiator is only going to be 1/4" - 3/8" wider overall than the width of most of the stock cutout in the top panel. What will "save" me though is that the cutout not as deep (front to back), so there will be enough rad on each end (front and back) that is up against metal where the outermost 4 corner fan screws will hit (or can be made to hit by positioning). So I can work with it.

I'd love to have a top plate but will have to look at that another time.

Thanks everyone. Will post a pic or two a little farther down the road. This won't be a looker of a job, just getting the job done.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, CPU aux power is annoying. Hell, I can't even put my cable behind the mobo tray since it is to short since that connection all the way top right by the back port panel.

It like MSI decided they want to put it as far away as possible or something. Had an ASUS Sabertooth previously in the case and the cable barely made it while squeezing past the radiator. When I do my rebuild soon to drop the X99/5960X. I know where I am taking a dremel too on the case.







Plus the fact I need to get my lazy butt and mod the 915F to bottom of this Haf X. That if I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## super1

Is there a way to add another fan in the front of Haf 922 ?



If there is a way then what size the fan should be ?

Thanks

Edit: and also If there is a way can I add more than 1 fan ?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super1*
> 
> Is there a way to add another fan in the front of Haf 922 ?
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a way then what size the fan should be ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: and also If there is a way can I add more than 1 fan ?


Up top can put three 120 mm fans or in drive bays l have a 922 advanced and I put a 120 in my last three drive bays


----------



## super1

Thanks
But how do you put the fan ?
I mean there isn't a way to screw the fan to the case


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *super1*
> 
> Is there a way to add another fan in the front of Haf 922 ?
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a way then what size the fan should be ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: and also If there is a way can I add more than 1 fan ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Up top can put three* 120 mm fans or in drive bays l have a 922 advanced and I put a 120 in my last three drive bays
Click to expand...

That's if you mod for the 3rd. Otherwise only two.









My 66yo mother runs the 922.









~Ceadder


----------



## super1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That's if you mod for the 3rd. Otherwise only two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 66yo mother runs the 922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


How I can add the fans ?

Thanks


----------



## millhouse_5

Here's how I modified my 922 to place a custom 3 bay rad in the front, but if you want to go this far with modding it could easily be adapted for two fans to fit in the upper bays.

It's basically just a sheet of 1/8" foam pvc you should be able to get at any small plastics shop, or maybe craft stores or home depot. The fans are mounted directly to the pvc and then the pvc is mounted to the rivet holes in the case that formerly held on the 5.25" bays

Just take your time when cutting the holes for the fans as it can take some time to get it looking right.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160524_181531_zpsiwuahw7x.jpg.html

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160524_181503_zpsrjx6ea65.jpg.html


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, as above you can mod.

Or, the ghetto way, you can use zipties.







I ain't kidding, I have a h50 corsair radiator with a AP-15 ziptie to the front in my folder rig.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, as above you can mod.
> 
> Or, the ghetto way, you can use zipties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't kidding, I have a h50 corsair radiator with a AP-15 ziptie to the front in my folder rig.


Er'body loves a ghetto mod.
















Yeppers, the above is pretty much how it's done if you take the time not to Ghetto it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Er'body loves a ghetto mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, the above is pretty much how it's done if you take the time not to Ghetto it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yep, my folder more or less about function.

Hell, when I get its rebuild done. It going to look a bit nutty with an AIO and a loop in there. Well depends if I can't figure a way to smack the universal block onto the 960 if the AIO stays at all.

Plus, have to double check if I have the brackets to put a block on a X79 CPU.


----------



## Ceadderman

Gonna be mounting my MMRS with a 120 to the front of the 932. Was considering just using the stock 230 but since Boxgods took care of us with some mounting bracketry in 120, it made the decision MUCH easier to make.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Gonna be mounting my MMRS with a 120 to the front of the 932. Was considering just using the stock 230 but since Boxgods took care of us with some mounting bracketry in 120, it made the decision MUCH easier to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Mounting bracketry?

So there a way to get some brackets to mount stuff to the front of these cases? I been really tempted to try putting a 360 rad in the front to replace the 200mm rad I currently use in my Haf X. Considering with the Cooler Master Mega Flow that rad more or less is passive in nature.


----------



## super1

@millhouse_5

Thanks a lot,
but I don't think I will be able to do it, it seems hard,
also I don't know if I will find foam pvc in my country or where.

BTW your haf 922 looks great!

@Ithanul
Thanks
but wouldn't the zip tie touch the blades ?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super1*
> 
> @millhouse_5
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> but I don't think I will be able to do it, it seems hard,
> also I don't know if I will find foam pvc in my country or where.
> 
> BTW your haf 922 looks great!
> 
> @Ithanul
> Thanks
> but wouldn't the zip tie touch the blades ?


If you talking about the fan mounted to radiator that ziptie in the front. No. I have my H50 rad zip tie with the fan mounted on it. The blades don't even touch the zip tie at all.

There is different ways to zip tie a fan up.

Here a video to give you a idea.


----------



## super1

Thanks

It looks like I can only put 1 Fan because I remembered that I have dvd drive,
I measured the height and it's 17 cm, So I can only add a 140mm fan right ?
btw do I need this small anti vibration pieces and whats its called

also are these zip ties fine ?

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007N2MQQ4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2M1WL7TSU2F0E

Thanks again


----------



## millhouse_5

You don't have to use foam PVC. That's just what I was able to find local to me. I did a lot of my rough drafts with foam core board that I got at a dollar store. Also the design I was trying to emulate, used regular PVC sheet. It really doesn't matter what material you use, just as long as it's easy to cut a nice shape out of. All I did for mine was lay the fans down on the sheet, trace them, and then cut on the line. Of course I left some tabs to mount the fans to. As far as mounting it goes, just find a hole and drive a screw into whatever board you chose to go with. It's very simple once you see that it's only one custom piece with some fans screwed to it. I just painted mine to look nice.

Also, no, zip ties go through the mounting corners so they won't touch the blades. Just make sure they're tight so your fan doesn't flop around.


----------



## super1

Okay
Thank you very much millhouse_5


----------



## pharaohspaw

Stuff came in. Got Black Ice Nemesis 420GTX's. It is actually looking like there would be room to fit 1" fans under the rads for push-pull, if for some crazy reason I had to do that. Not gonna do it right now though, just gonna put NoiseBlocker 140's (PK-PS) on top of the case. Should be enough.

Got the wife's 5.25" and 3.5" bays' rivets all drilled out and got those pieces out of the case. Had to straighten a bend of one of the "ears" out on the 5.25" bay "U bracket". I can't believe how soft this metal is. No way I would put this back together without these bays unless I was replacing it with something to add some strength and rigidity back to the case. Wish I had the time and the setup to work with stuff like this better but I don't anymore. Will be cutting the notch out of the 5.25" bay "U bracket" with a dremel and cutoff wheels.

Also wish I had thought to buy some kind of a 420 fan shroud or something to give me a pattern to just lay over the top of the case to mark the fan holes and drill.

Anyway it's gonna be fine.


----------



## CptLang

Hey there, it's been a while since I was here, and my poor 932 is just as beat up as it was then lol

Anyhow, now that I've gotten a full time job, I can afford to bring this thing back to the way it should be before I build my new system in it. I could use some help sourcing parts though. I'll be ordering a rubber mat and some other little things from the CM Store, and the MDiFlex filters. I still need to get a front i/o and ideally would like to replace the fans, but I don't know if anything good that size, and as for the i/o CM Store is perpetually out of stock.

Adding some pictures, can't really take the best ones right now, but if you look closely you can see the ancient AMD stock cooler in there (poor 960t....Drives the 970 I just got well enough though) and also the damaged USB port on the front


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> ... I still need to get a front i/o and ideally would like to replace the fans, ...


If it's of any help, I have a bunch of new/unused 140mm/200mm/etc. Cooler Master fans I was going to list cheaply on my charity PC build page. What do you need?

Ian.

PS. To everyone else, I'm looking for a 980 Ti, 780 Ti(s) or 980, reference coolers only. 8)


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> If it's of any help, I have a bunch of new/unused 140mm/200mm/etc. Cooler Master fans I was going to list cheaply on my charity PC build page. What do you need?
> 
> Ian.


Really, I'd like to replace all the stock case fans, so 2 230s a 200 (with led hopefully) and whatever the rear fan is


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> Really, I'd like to replace all the stock case fans, so 2 230s a 200 (with led hopefully) and whatever the rear fan is


Ok! I'll have a look in the morning, the larger fans are stored in my garage atm. Will post again once I've checked.
I definitely have the rear fan though.

Ian.


----------



## Ceadderman

@CptLang... I've got the I/O sleeved in MDPC black as well as the mat. All in good condition and I've redone the LEDs in Red Low Intensity bulbs. PM me if you are interested. Can't give them to you but I will try to be reasonable.









~Ceadder


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @CptLang... I've got the I/O sleeved in MDPC black as well as the mat. All in good condition and I've redone the LEDs in Red Low Intensity bulbs. PM me if you are interested. Can't give them to you but I will try to be reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


And here I was, actually enjoying the blue LED.... Until I moved the PC where it shines in my face while I (try to) sleep, that is. I've been procrastinating about putting in a resistor to make it dimmer, but I do like the color.


----------



## mapesdhs

CptLang,

Finished fan digging! I do indeed have the three larger fans, all new/unused. Is 5 UKP each ok?

I could not though find the rear fans, grud knows where I've put them. I have a black 2-speed Antec you can have for free, though personally I usually replace the rear fan anyway with a Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm PWM (happy to do a new one at cost to help, ie. 10 UKP, or you can get them off eBay for a little more). Gotta go out just now, back in a few hours, will have another look when I return for the rear fans. I checked pics and recognise the silver backing sticker, so I ought to have them somewhere...

Ian.


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> CptLang,
> 
> Finished fan digging! I do indeed have the three larger fans, all new/unused. Is 5 UKP each ok?
> 
> I could not though find the rear fans, grud knows where I've put them. I have a black 2-speed Antec you can have for free, though personally I usually replace the rear fan anyway with a Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm PWM (happy to do a new one at cost to help, ie. 10 UKP, or you can get them off eBay for a little more). Gotta go out just now, back in a few hours, will have another look when I return for the rear fans. I checked pics and recognise the silver backing sticker, so I ought to have them somewhere...
> 
> Ian.


UKP=£? If so, isn't the standard code GBP?
Anyway it may not really be helpful that you have them, as going by your currency, it would seem you're across the pond from me. At that point, anything saved is immediately lost, several times over, by the massive postage..... Unless you know something I don't?


----------



## mapesdhs

Sorry for the delay! I was out all day...

CptLang writes:
> UKP=£? ...

Yes.

> ... If so, isn't the standard code GBP?

Not exactly, because the currency applies to Northern Ireland aswell. I know places like PayPal use GBP, but strictly speaking it's not quite correct; Sterling is the UK currency, not just the GB currency. But then just to muddle things (quoting from the wiki) it's also used in Jersey, Guernsey, the Isle of Man, South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands, the British Antarctic Territory, and Tristan da Cunha.









> Anyway it may not really be helpful that you have them, as going by your currency, it would seem you're across the pond from me.
> At that point, anything saved is immediately lost, several times over, by the massive postage..... Unless you know something I don't?

Ah, my apologies, I'd assumed you were in the UK; yes, the shipping (though actually not too bad via interparcel or parcel2go) could indeed wipe out any saving. You're better off getting them locally if you can. Just for reference though, in case you strike out over there, the shipping to the US for the main three larger fans would be 15 UKP via USPS (yes, I can use USPS here! Freaky, I know...







It's available via parcel2.gom, I checked for a 1.3kg box, 31x24x16cm, quote was 14.99)

Ian.


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Sorry for the delay! I was out all day...
> 
> CptLang writes:
> > UKP=£? ...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> > ... If so, isn't the standard code GBP?
> 
> Not exactly, because the currency applies to Northern Ireland aswell. I know places like PayPal use GBP, but strictly speaking it's not quite correct; Sterling is the UK currency, not just the GB currency. But then just to muddle things (quoting from the wiki) it's also used in Jersey, Guernsey, the Isle of Man, South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands, the British Antarctic Territory, and Tristan da Cunha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Anyway it may not really be helpful that you have them, as going by your currency, it would seem you're across the pond from me.
> > At that point, anything saved is immediately lost, several times over, by the massive postage..... Unless you know something I don't?
> 
> Ah, my apologies, I'd assumed you were in the UK; yes, the shipping (though actually not too bad via interparcel or parcel2go) could indeed wipe out any saving. You're better off getting them locally if you can. Just for reference though, in case you strike out over there, the shipping to the US for the main three larger fans would be 15 UKP via USPS (yes, I can use USPS here! Freaky, I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's available via parcel2.gom, I checked for a 1.3kg box, 31x24x16cm, quote was 14.99)
> 
> Ian.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Sorry for the delay! I was out all day...
> 
> CptLang writes:
> > UKP=£? ...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> > ... If so, isn't the standard code GBP?
> 
> Not exactly, because the currency applies to Northern Ireland aswell. I know places like PayPal use GBP, but strictly speaking it's not quite correct; Sterling is the UK currency, not just the GB currency. But then just to muddle things (quoting from the wiki) it's also used in Jersey, Guernsey, the Isle of Man, South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands, the British Antarctic Territory, and Tristan da Cunha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Anyway it may not really be helpful that you have them, as going by your currency, it would seem you're across the pond from me.
> > At that point, anything saved is immediately lost, several times over, by the massive postage..... Unless you know something I don't?
> Just for reference though, in case you strike out over there, the shipping to the US for the main three larger fans would be 15 UKP via USPS (yes, I can use USPS here! Freaky, I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's available via parcel2.gom, I checked for a 1.3kg box, 31x24x16cm, quote was 14.99)
> 
> Ian.


No problem, fair enough assumption since I hadn't had my location showing.

How much more do you think you could fit in a box like that? Based on the cost of the fans from the OEM, it's perfectly plausible that I could get them from you, either saving money, or at a very similar cost. All while being able to help your charity build as well.
At this point, it may be more courteous to the rest of the community to discuss further in PM, so feel free to message me


----------



## mapesdhs

Just noticed the collection service for USPS is only an extra 25p.







Makes more sense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> How much more do you think you could fit in a box like that? Based on the cost of the fans from the OEM, it's perfectly plausible that I could get them from you, either saving money, or at a very similar cost. All while being able to help your charity build as well.


That's an interesting question! I did some checking, looks like parcel2go uses the same 2kg transition point as Royal Mail, but whereas RM can't offer an airmail service at all above that weight (has to go by expensive ParcelForce courier instead), the broker site costs simply rise a bit as the weight goes up. In terms of physical space, there's certainly room in the box for one more fan of the same thickness, so a normal 140mm would fit no prob.

I'd need your zip code to be certain (which also helps clarify transit times), but see below for a summary. Note I've chosen the option without extra cover in each case since the optional cover isn't worth it, and since the differences between dropoff and collection services were small, I've picked the collection service in all cases.

First, with a 31x24x16cm box, I checked for 1.3kg weight (3 fans) and 1.5kg (4 fans, with the 4th being a 140mm that adds about 200g at most), the costs were identical in each case, as follows:

Code:



Code:


         USPS: 15.24 UKP  (3 to 7 working days)
   PacketPort: 21.02 UKP  (5 to 10 working days)
ImpactExpress: 21.52 UKP  (3 to 7 working days)
          DPD: 22.15 UKP  (4 to 6 working days)
          UPS: 25.54 UKP  (1 to 3 working days)

So the cost does not change at all if adding a 4th fan, because it's still under 2kg.

Out of curiosity, checking for 3kg in the same box (though this happens even for 2.1kg), the only price which changes is for USPS, which goes up to 24.24 UKP. At 4kg, then the other prices start to rise aswell.

Note the services I use most often are DPD and UPS. The others should be fine, they're just slower and typically have less refined tracking methods.

Btw, I wrote a general shipping guide at the following URL, though I've not yet added info about the more nuanced pricing behaviour such as the above:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/postingadvice.html

Ian.

PS. And nobody packs better than me.


----------



## malik22

Hello guys i have a question i have mounted a 360radiator ontop of my haf x I wanted to know what can be mounted on the 230mm fan upfront?


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Hello guys i have a question i have mounted a 360radiator ontop of my haf x I wanted to know what can be mounted on the 230mm fan upfront?


Hi malik22 --

Take a look at this topic - there are some decent pics in it which inspired me into getting a Black Ice Nemesis 420GTX mounted up in the top of my wife's HAF-X (and mine too, as soon as I I have some "spare time" to do it).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1222289/haf-x-using-sr1-420-and-phobya-200mm-rad-mod-with-images-and-install-information

He shows how he got a 200mm rad down below the external bays and behind that bottom front 230mm fan - and was still able to get the 3.5" drive bays cage back in there too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> Hello guys i have a question i have mounted a 360radiator ontop of my haf x I wanted to know what can be mounted on the 230mm fan upfront?


Nothing without removing HDD rack or all Drive mount surfaces. If you do that you can mount a 200 where the 230 resides. Or you can put a Single/Double/Triple length RAD.

But that's only if you don't run any drives from up front.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Or the method I did to fit a 200mm rad.

I straight up went happy dremel time.


----------



## CM-Weiba

Hello HAF Owners,

HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Weiba*
> 
> Hello HAF Owners,
> 
> HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.


Better water cooling design.

Flat up top with three concentric fan spaces that will work for 120 or 140x3 Radiators.
Zero 5.25 bays. Replaced with a 240/360 mount. Able to mount 140xY Rad. Hardly anyone uses ODD anymore since the advent of the cloud.
Lower compartment for HDD, Radiators.
Three inches deeper in length and two to three inches taller in height.

I would like to see it in Full Tower offering myself. But some Enthusiasts are starting to want smaller Energy Efficient form factors.

Tempered glass would be a plus but it's not mandatory as that would add weight to an already large case. One that would support better water cooling solutions.

Oh and for heaven's sake, NO HDD vents or stepped fan grills. We're talking about a HAF case and as the acronym states "High Airflow" there is no need for them. I'm cutting the top on my 932 and replacing the fangrill metal with a flat piece of steel with concentric holes for a Triple Rad of either 360 or 420 size for up top. A 240 fits better than a 360 in the stock unit. I noticed that I had to loosen a couple screws to put a 360 in mine and loose screws means unwanted vibration.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

I agree with redoing the cases to be water cooling friendly if a builder wants to go that route.

But on Full Tower, sorry, but somewhere to put a CD/DVD drive or option to install a rack to allow one. You have to consider not everyone has unlimited internet. Plus, I use the 5.25 bays to hold more HDDs.

More options are nice, but taking away options not so much.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CM-Weiba*
> 
> Hello HAF Owners,
> 
> HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better water cooling design.
> 
> Flat up top with three concentric fan spaces that will work for 120 or 140x3 Radiators.
> Zero 5.25 bays. Replaced with a 240/360 mount. Able to mount 140xY Rad. Hardly anyone uses ODD anymore since the advent of the cloud.
> Lower compartment for HDD, Radiators.
> Three inches deeper in length and two to three inches taller in height.
> 
> I would like to see it in Full Tower offering myself. But some Enthusiasts are starting to want smaller Energy Efficient form factors.
> 
> Tempered glass would be a plus but it's not mandatory as that would add weight to an already large case. One that would support better water cooling solutions.
> 
> Oh and for heaven's sake, NO HDD vents or stepped fan grills. We're talking about a HAF case and as the acronym states "High Airflow" there is no need for them. I'm cutting the top on my 932 and replacing the fangrill metal with a flat piece of steel with concentric holes for a Triple Rad of either 360 or 420 size for up top. A 240 fits better than a 360 in the stock unit. I noticed that I had to loosen a couple screws to put a 360 in mine and loose screws means unwanted vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I have a haf 932 advanced and yes i thank it could be improved on like the 3.25 drive cages should be 2.25 redy with out an adapter and on the behind the mouther board tray should be an inch or two in space i thank that the 6 5.25 bays is fine also id like to see the case taller so psu could be hidden and more 3.25/2.25 bays can be added also like to see more usb 3.0/3.1 added the usb 2.0 is plenty also on the upper psu mount i would like to see that gone and more venting added and add some places fore items that have pci brackets but don't nead to be plugged into the mouther board and id like to see the use of 4 pin pwm fans with leds and good open support for 240 and 360 aio coolers on top and hinged dorrs with captive thumb screwsas you can tell i have had a lot of time to thank about these improvements i have had my haf for more then 5 years and i like it please don't stop making it


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Weiba*
> 
> Hello HAF Owners,
> 
> HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.


I have a haf 932 advanced and yes i thank it could be improved on like the 3.25 drive cages should be 2.25 redy with out an adapter and on the behind the mouther board tray should be an inch or two in space i thank that the 6 5.25 bays is fine also id like to see the case taller so psu could be hidden and more 3.25/2.25 bays can be added also like to see more usb 3.0/3.1 added the usb 2.0 is plenty also on the upper psu mount i would like to see that gone and more venting added and add some places fore items that have pci brackets but don't nead to be plugged into the mouther board and id like to see the use of 4 pin pwm fans with leds and good open support for 240 and 360 aio coolers on top and hinged dorrs with captive thumb screwsas you can tell i have had a lot of time to thank about these improvements i have had my haf for more then 5 years and i like it please don't stop making it


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Weiba*
> 
> Hello HAF Owners,
> 
> HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.


I have a HAF X and from my experience so far I would really like to note the following, regarding Water Cooling.

1. 5.25 bay should be there, but it would be great if it could be easily removed. That would make everyone happy! Same think apply for 3.25 bay rack. I don't know how often the sata dock is being used.

2. By removing the 5.25 bay, the ability to use max 4x140 radiator at the top can be feasible. That would obviously need a total length of about 650mm, more or less, from 550mm now.

3. By removing 3.25 bay and 5.25 bay, the ability to use max 4x140 radiator at the front can also be feasible, being able to use the top 4x140 at the same time. That would need a total height of 700mm more or less, from 599mm now.

4. Top clearance issue is very critical at the current HAF X. The use of 60mm thick radiator is not always easy. Push/pull on a 80mm thick radiator should be the max design target, meaning 25mm + 80mm + 25mm + 5mm to 10mm air clearance.

5. Ability to mount the 3.25 bay rack at the left of the front radiator.

6. Ability to use multiple (reinforced) mount plates for radiators, in case stability is an issue.

7. Design and looks is a very relevant matter.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have had my haf for more then 5 years and i like it please don't stop making it


Great feedback thanks, like the tool free functions the most?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> 7. Design and looks is a very relevant matter.


Where would you like us to go in looks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Zero 5.25 bays. Replaced with a 240/360 mount. Able to mount 140xY Rad. Hardly anyone uses ODD anymore since the advent of the cloud.
> I would like to see it in Full Tower offering myself. But some Enthusiasts are starting to want smaller Energy Efficient form factors.


Full tower 932 and X vs HAF 912, any thoughts on those? How small did we go before we lost some of the HAF flavor?

Thanks for all the comments, please I encourage more feedback as its all considered and welcome.


----------



## Kronos8

I would say flat/minimal look with full side window and transparent side mount base/fan. But that is just personal opinion.
But more important, FLEXIBILITY and removability of compartments inside the case.
As for size, the bigger is always better. The top clearance of 932 for radiator was ...... epic.
Mounting the radiator at the top of any case is generally preferred.
The biggest possible radiator mount at the top, combined with a good clearance for p/p, will always have the advantage.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i have had my haf for more then 5 years and i like it please don't stop making it
> 
> 
> 
> Great feedback thanks, like the tool free functions the most?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> 7. Design and looks is a very relevant matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where would you like us to go in looks?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Zero 5.25 bays. Replaced with a 240/360 mount. Able to mount 140xY Rad. Hardly anyone uses ODD anymore since the advent of the cloud.
> I would like to see it in Full Tower offering myself. But some Enthusiasts are starting to want smaller Energy Efficient form factors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full tower 932 and X vs HAF 912, any thoughts on those? How small did we go before we lost some of the HAF flavor?
> 
> Thanks for all the comments, please I encourage more feedback as its all considered and welcome.
Click to expand...

I have a haf 932 advanced and yes i thank it could be improved on like the 3.25 drive cages should be 2.25 redy with out an adapter and on the behind the mouther board tray should be an inch or two in space i thank that the 6 5.25 bays is fine also id like to see the case taller so psu could be hidden and more 3.25/2.25 bays can be added also like to see more usb 3.0/3.1 added the usb 2.0 is plenty also on the upper psu mount i would like to see that gone and more venting added and add some places fore items that have pci brackets but don't nead to be plugged into the mouther board and id like to see the use of 4 pin pwm fans with leds and good open support for 240 and 360 aio coolers on top and hinged dorrs with captive thumb screwsas you can tell i have had a lot of time to thank about these improvements i have had my haf for more then 5 years and i like it please don't stop making it


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Weiba*
> 
> Hello HAF Owners,
> 
> HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.


I have a haf 932 advanced and yes i thank it could be improved on like the 3.25 drive cages should be 2.25 redy with out an adapter and on the behind the mouther board tray should be an inch or two in space i thank that the 6 5.25 bays is fine also id like to see the case taller so psu could be hidden and more 3.25/2.25 bays can be added also like to see more usb 3.0/3.1 added the usb 2.0 is plenty also on the upper psu mount i would like to see that gone and more venting added and add some places fore items that have pci brackets but don't nead to be plugged into the mouther board and id like to see the use of 4 pin pwm fans with leds and good open support for 240 and 360 aio coolers on top and hinged dorrs with captive thumb screwsas you can tell i have had a lot of time to thank about these improvements i have had my haf for more then 5 years and i like it please don't stop making it


----------



## TLCH723

For me, I would like an ITX portable version that fits a full length GPU.
Dont need that much storage now bc of a NAS.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Just fired her up for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few bugs to work out, but she's a running!


how hard was it ot join theme toghter


----------



## smke

does anny body have anny haf 932 s they want to get rid of here in us. looking to do a mod to mine to stretch it in height to add more 3.25 drives


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Zero 5.25 bays. Replaced with a 240/360 mount. Able to mount 140xY Rad. Hardly anyone uses ODD anymore since the advent of the cloud.
> I would like to see it in Full Tower offering myself. But some Enthusiasts are starting to want smaller Energy Efficient form factors.
> 
> 
> 
> Full tower 932 and X vs HAF 912, any thoughts on those? How small did we go before we lost some of the HAF flavor?
> 
> Thanks for all the comments, please I encourage more feedback as its all considered and welcome.
Click to expand...

The 912 was/is a 922 light. NOT what I would consider building in unless it was for a budget build a client would want.

I'm in the process of redesigning/modding my 932. I've removed the top and all front panels save for the front rails which I want because they decidedly are the HAF flavor that I liked and ultimately the look that inspired me to buy it.

The top is being carved to take a flat piece to allow aNY Radiator that will fit to do so w/o vibration. I've got plenty of rivets so that will be cleanly fixed to the top and 2 pieces of acrylic/plexiglass will replace the original plastic top. Vandal Resistant switches will be mounted to the .5" piece which will be cut to cover the top of the rails cleanly so the 1/8" top and face wrap will fit from the back of the rear fan round the top of the front to the bottom of the case to approximately 2" under the chassis.

The rear door was flipped to the front door and the X pattern is being removed and replaced with an acrylic window. I have another 932 door that has the big window and that got flipped to the back to show off the .5" MB tray which will have a water channel milled and tapped for behind the MB loop routing.

I've never been a fan of the HDD vents in the 932. There is an abundance of airflow in the 932. Made cleaning a serious chore. So those are being removed to allow the fans of my vertically parallel Rads to protrude through the doors. THE front panel will have a 120 opening in the shape of the Imperial insignia or a milled Imperial grill from MNPC will be used.

I would like to see the next HAF be larger and wider than the 932/HAF X/935. Similar to what CM did with the Cosmos II compared to the 1st Generation Cosmos, but with the HAF flavor. I'm a fan of Mech Wars and the 932 caught my eye with its Mech Wars industrial look.

Of course you could always offer it in a modular way. Don't like 5.25 bays? No problem. Don't want more than X amount of Drive bays? No problem. Want a Rad only in the front? CM has you covered.









For me, FT with a lot of elbow room. For others, they want something along the lines of the 915.

HAF XB is where things started moving away from what I believe a HAF should be. I like the concept of the XB. It's just too much real estate for a small case to take up on a desk. At least the FT chassis of the HAF series can stay on the floor. Although wheels aren't that necessary either.









~Ceadder


----------



## Krazee

I love my HAF X but I think it may be time to part ways and get something smaller. I am going to do a new build shortly and I don't need a full tower, I doubt I will do water cooling any time soon or in the near future. I wonder how much I could get for it, still have the box and everything


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Weiba*
> 
> Hello HAF Owners,
> 
> HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.


First I am not sure why the CPU cut out in the motherboard tray hasn't been enlarged yet. I have 2 HAF X cases and a HAF XM Case. I think a lot of concerns could be met with completely modular interior. Make the hard drive cages and the 5.25 mounts easily removable. That would accommodate many of the suggestions. Just a little more space behind the motherboard tray would be much appreciated by most. Please, please reroute the FP wires a different way. If you have to remove the top on the HAF X, it is a serious pain. It would be very simple to do that and would help a lot of people like me who remove it frequently. For looks, a full side window I would love, although for function the 200mm side fan helps the GPU a lot. The side panels should have an easy open function much like the HAF XM, on both sides of the case, or a hinged door that just swings out and sits on pins that could be just be lifted off if necessary.

I have built in many of the cases on the market. Some very good. But over all, the HAF X is my favorite case of all of them. I love it. I quite like the HAF XM as well. I just don't like having to mod it for basic things many of us enthusiasts do to these cases. Most of the fixes I mentioned would be fairly easy to implement, and I think would make it a fantastic case no matter what you want to do with it.


----------



## millhouse_5

Enlarging the motherboard cpu cutout was one of the first things I did when working on my custom 922 project. I remember having issues with my first 922 where my coolermaster V8 mounting plate was pushing against the mobo tray and causing it to not post for whatever reason physics deemed proper.

All I did with mine was take a rotary tool and cut about 1cm around the bottom and the forward sides of the mount, now I have a suitable amount of room to mount all my water cooling hardware and didn't make the tray any weaker.


----------



## Ithanul

I must be odd ball out, never saw the use of the cutouts since I put the block on the motherboard before installing into the case. Reason I never bothered to enlarge the cutout on my old Haf X I use.


----------



## millhouse_5

For all those who want to change/upgrade our coolers or some people who've installed coolers that need access to the back to remove just to apply new paste.

We have our reasons.

Also, why bother having a feature that doesn't do what it's designed to do.


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Also, why bother having a feature that doesn't do what it's designed to do.


This. None of the 3 motherboards I've had in my 932 have lined up with that cutout at all. Seems plenty big, but what's the point if it's too high and to far back. If it's not doing what it's meant to, why is it there?


----------



## Ithanul

If I'm switching coolers, I take the whole mobo out. Can't stand working on the board in a case.

I can maybe understand on a bench rig though, but something I pretty much smack in place and let be for years, I could care less.

Only other case I can see the use of cut outs is a Case Lab case where you can slide out the mobo tray area.


----------



## Ceadderman

A good amount of us are "lazy" and would rather have access to the back of the MB. Regardless, what's the point of having access if you only have access to half of the CPU backplate. That's pointless. I'm replacing the tray in my 932 and it won't have any access at all due to the water channel that will run from just below the ATX form to just above the top of it. Which is fine for me cause I'm really not that "lazy".







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

I'll share yet another picture of my HAF. And not to call you out or say you're opinion is wrong Ithanul, but some of us have different needs and it becomes very convenient to have a cutout.

Take my rig for example, and say I want to change my cooler to a different water block. that Mobo isn't coming out unless I take off my upper rad first as it's obstructing two of the three upper screws, and that's assuming just removing the GPU goes well and doesn't require me to drain the loop first.
Sometimes it's simpler just to have access from the back.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160925_202113_zpso4e8szo7.jpg.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Is that a tray cover I spy in that 922 build millhouse_5? Looks super clean.









~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Everything in the entire case is covered. I basically gutted it and made all new clean interior walls. Top, bottom, front, back, and tray.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Everything in the entire case is covered. I basically gutted it and made all new clean interior walls. Top, bottom, front, back, and tray.


Nice. I'm doing same with my 932 but replacing the tray with better than .5" thick acrylic sheet which will be drilled and tapped for mATX, ATX and EATX form factors. Although the channel will be for ATX boards.









What are your temps like after paneling off the interior?









~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nice. I'm doing same with my 932 but replacing the tray with better than .5" thick acrylic sheet which will be drilled and tapped for mATX, ATX and EATX form factors. Although the channel will be for ATX boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps like after paneling off the interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I don't actually have any case air temps, but I'm sure they're rather warm. I have both of my rads venting into my case to keep it positive pressure and the rads are acting as dust filters as I don't have any otherwise. That being said I'm pulling very low temps on my CPU and GPU so my case can't physically be any hotter than 45 as that's the temp of my GPU. If I had to guess I'd say its around 30.


----------



## NickMazzy20

How much do you charge, willing to pay you to do this to my side panel


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickMazzy20*
> 
> How much do you charge, willing to pay you to do this to my side panel


Haha, while I'd love to do my very first client build, first thing you should know is I'm in Canada. And I'm guessing a good percentage of people on this forum are in the states, so the shipping might get a little silly sending a case cross border.


----------



## NickMazzy20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Haha, while I'd love to do my very first client build, first thing you should know is I'm in Canada. And I'm guessing a good percentage of people on this forum are in the states, so the shipping might get a little silly sending a case cross border.


instead of the entire case being shipped, how about just the side panel, to remove the fan and make it acrylic? Would shipping cost less?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Does anyone know if the HAF 912 will fit the Phanteks PH-TC14PE cpu cooler? Possibly with side door with a window and a 120 mm sickleflow fan?


----------



## Kreeker

The front 230mm fan seems the loudest component of my rig. Is it easy to replace this fan? Any good recommendations for a quieter 230mm fan?

I'm using a fan controller btw.


----------



## ShangTsung

*Kreeker*
reduce speed form 700rpm to 480rpm, then it will be really quite.
dont see any reason to change cooler master 230mm red led to another brand.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShangTsung*
> 
> *Kreeker*
> reduce speed form 700rpm to 480rpm, then it will be really quite.
> dont see any reason to change cooler master 230mm red led to another brand.


I'm using this https://www.nzxt.com/products/sentry-mix-2, and the minimum fan power is 40%. Is that not low enough?


----------



## ShangTsung

its more than enough to keep 230mm fan silent


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, there not many 200 or 230mm fans.







Wish someone would make a better one since I run mine on a radiator.


----------



## mapesdhs

I replaced mine with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro.

Ian.


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, there not many 200 or 230mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish someone would make a better one since I run mine on a radiator.


Am I the only one that kind of wants to see this unconventional rad setup?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Am I the only one that kind of wants to see this unconventional rad setup?


? It a only 200mm fan on a 200mm radiator.

Only thing I had to do was a bit of cutting with a dremel to slide the radiator into the front.

I have posted this a few times. This is how it looks.


----------



## millhouse_5

Neat, I've just never seen an actual 200mm rad before, wasn't aware they existed.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Neat, I've just never seen an actual 200mm rad before, wasn't aware they existed.


Not many 200mm rads exist.

Think at most only Phyoba makes one. Mine is a V2 from that maker. It not a bad radiator, the 200mm and a Black Ice 360mm by Hardware Labs keep my two 980Tis @ 1493MHz and 4770K Delid cooled down. The GPUs barely crack over 40C while folding when I keep the rads clean.







(they need a cleaning again) Indoor cat, semi indoor cat, and small dog make a whole lot of hair, plus farm lands too.


----------



## Ceadderman

I would suggest rotating that Radiator 180 degrees to keep air locks to a minimum. I ran my AIO radiator(Corsair H50) up top when I had it. And that worked similar to the 360 I went to when I went custom loop. I'm putting 2 more Radiators in the 932 which will be parallel and the fittings at the lowest point across from each other. Any air in the system will become trapped at the top of the pair but will eventually cycle out without issue with some tilting possibly being required.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I would suggest rotating that Radiator 180 degrees to keep air locks to a minimum. I ran my AIO radiator(Corsair H50) up top when I had it. And that worked similar to the 360 I went to when I went custom loop. I'm putting 2 more Radiators in the 932 which will be parallel and the fittings at the lowest point across from each other. Any air in the system will become trapped at the top of the pair but will eventually cycle out without issue with some tilting possibly being required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No luck rotating that stinker now. That radiator been like that for over a year and half now.









I give it a serious tilting every time I do a fill.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Hi guys. brand new guy here. Been looking at this thread for a while now. Have always been so impressed by some of the builds I see you guys doing. I have bought a CM HAF 912 and this will be my first build ever. All my parts came just after Christmas, so I am now ready to go. As soon as I figure out what I am doing







hopefully all will go well. Hoping to learn and share with you guys.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Hi guys. brand new guy here. Been looking at this thread for a while now. Have always been so impressed by some of the builds I see you guys doing. I have bought a CM HAF 912 and this will be my first build ever. All my parts came just after Christmas, so I am now ready to go. As soon as I figure out what I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully all will go well. Hoping to learn and share with you guys.


I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help


----------



## nt2old2build1

Thanks so much smke. That is awesome. Lol...pretty sure I will be taking you up on that offer if I have an issue.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Hi guys. Have a question that I came across last night. Not sure if this is where I should post it or not, apologies if it should go somewhere else.

The HAF has the two front usb ports one being USB3. I have a card reader that also has USB3. The motherboard has only the one 20 pin plug. I have two options, either use one or the other or get a pci card adaptor with an internal 3.0 plug. This seems to be the better option. ..all the ones I have looked at say compatible with windows up to 8. I have bought windows 10. My question is this, are there any ones out there that are compatible with windows 10 that are a reasonable price? Thanks in advance for your help, Andrew.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Never mind guys...just had to dig a bit deeper.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help


Hey smke, have a few questions for you...or anyone that would like to answer. Slowly getting things put in the case. Also slowly getting wires tucked out of the way. I am looking to install the HAF header cables to the ASUS motherboard. Here are the questions...the plugs are not directional but each plug has wording on it. Does the wording always go a specific way? Or do I look at the color of the wires, white being ground I am guessing. It is vague in the manual as to how they go in and I don't want to eff something up. Thanks guys in advance for your help, Andrew.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> Hey smke, have a few questions for you...or anyone that would like to answer. Slowly getting things put in the case. Also slowly getting wires tucked out of the way. I am looking to install the HAF header cables to the ASUS motherboard. Here are the questions...the plugs are not directional but each plug has wording on it. Does the wording always go a specific way? Or do I look at the color of the wires, white being ground I am guessing. It is vague in the manual as to how they go in and I don't want to eff something up. Thanks guys in advance for your help, Andrew.
Click to expand...

on powere led s put pos to pos on hdd led put pos to pos amd on reset sw it doesen t matter that goes for powere sw as well hope that helps


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> Hey smke, have a few questions for you...or anyone that would like to answer. Slowly getting things put in the case. Also slowly getting wires tucked out of the way. I am looking to install the HAF header cables to the ASUS motherboard. Here are the questions...the plugs are not directional but each plug has wording on it. Does the wording always go a specific way? Or do I look at the color of the wires, white being ground I am guessing. It is vague in the manual as to how they go in and I don't want to eff something up. Thanks guys in advance for your help, Andrew.
Click to expand...

Since you have an ASUS board, it should come with a cable connector to line up your cables on. I never use mine, except to see where each cable goes. After a few times of cable management during clean up, it becomes 2nd nature to get all cables plugged into their proper spots. I have a few of those connectors in unopened cellophane packs because ASUS trained me up right.
















~Ceadder


----------



## nt2old2build1

It does some. Do you know if the white wire is always the negative?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> It does some. Do you know if the white wire is always the negative?


As far as the he'd led Powere led Powere led white wire is ground on power sw and reset sw there is no ground


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> Hey smke, have a few questions for you...or anyone that would like to answer. Slowly getting things put in the case. Also slowly getting wires tucked out of the way. I am looking to install the HAF header cables to the ASUS motherboard. Here are the questions...the plugs are not directional but each plug has wording on it. Does the wording always go a specific way? Or do I look at the color of the wires, white being ground I am guessing. It is vague in the manual as to how they go in and I don't want to eff something up. Thanks guys in advance for your help, Andrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you have an ASUS board, it should come with a cable connector to line up your cables on. I never use mine, except to see where each cable goes. After a few times of cable management during clean up, it becomes 2nd nature to get all cables plugged into their proper spots. I have a few of those connectors in unopened cellophane packs because ASUS trained me up right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I use my q connector s on all my birds that they come with I thank it makes it easyer


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> Hey smke, have a few questions for you...or anyone that would like to answer. Slowly getting things put in the case. Also slowly getting wires tucked out of the way. I am looking to install the HAF header cables to the ASUS motherboard. Here are the questions...the plugs are not directional but each plug has wording on it. Does the wording always go a specific way? Or do I look at the color of the wires, white being ground I am guessing. It is vague in the manual as to how they go in and I don't want to eff something up. Thanks guys in advance for your help, Andrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you have an ASUS board, it should come with a cable connector to line up your cables on. I never use mine, except to see where each cable goes. After a few times of cable management during clean up, it becomes 2nd nature to get all cables plugged into their proper spots. I have a few of those connectors in unopened cellophane packs because ASUS trained me up right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use my q connector s on all my birds that they come with I thank it makes it easyer
Click to expand...

I cable sleeve so I don't like how the Q connector extends the cables away from the board. Doesn't make for a clean cable management solution imho. But having it handy off to the side makes things much simpler an I don't need reading glasses(which fall off) while I'm looking in a dim case.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> Hey smke, have a few questions for you...or anyone that would like to answer. Slowly getting things put in the case. Also slowly getting wires tucked out of the way. I am looking to install the HAF header cables to the ASUS motherboard. Here are the questions...the plugs are not directional but each plug has wording on it. Does the wording always go a specific way? Or do I look at the color of the wires, white being ground I am guessing. It is vague in the manual as to how they go in and I don't want to eff something up. Thanks guys in advance for your help, Andrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you have an ASUS board, it should come with a cable connector to line up your cables on. I never use mine, except to see where each cable goes. After a few times of cable management during clean up, it becomes 2nd nature to get all cables plugged into their proper spots. I have a few of those connectors in unopened cellophane packs because ASUS trained me up right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use my q connector s on all my birds that they come with I thank it makes it easyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cable sleeve so I don't like how the Q connector extends the cables away from the board. Doesn't make for a clean cable management solution imho. But having it handy off to the side makes things much simpler an I don't need reading glasses(which fall off) while I'm looking in a dim case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I just recently thought about sleeving my ground panel cable s and fan cables those are the only ugly ones in my case


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I am certified in computer repair if you have questions I am willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> Hey smke, have a few questions for you...or anyone that would like to answer. Slowly getting things put in the case. Also slowly getting wires tucked out of the way. I am looking to install the HAF header cables to the ASUS motherboard. Here are the questions...the plugs are not directional but each plug has wording on it. Does the wording always go a specific way? Or do I look at the color of the wires, white being ground I am guessing. It is vague in the manual as to how they go in and I don't want to eff something up. Thanks guys in advance for your help, Andrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you have an ASUS board, it should come with a cable connector to line up your cables on. I never use mine, except to see where each cable goes. After a few times of cable management during clean up, it becomes 2nd nature to get all cables plugged into their proper spots. I have a few of those connectors in unopened cellophane packs because ASUS trained me up right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use my q connector s on all my birds that they come with I thank it makes it easyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cable sleeve so I don't like how the Q connector extends the cables away from the board. Doesn't make for a clean cable management solution imho. But having it handy off to the side makes things much simpler an I don't need reading glasses(which fall off) while I'm looking in a dim case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just recently thought about sleeving my ground panel cable s and fan cables those are the only ugly ones in my case
Click to expand...

A few years back I sleeved all the I/O cables on my 932. They looked rather nice imho. Not that I am patting myself on the back or anything. But the one cable I truly liked was the plastic shielded cable. It was a tight fit but I got MDPC single sleeve round it and it looked like it came out of the box like that. The Red shrink I used was okay and could likely have been better but it was a nice contrast for my Black and Red build.









Hopefully CaptLang is enjoying the fruits of my labor and not being blinded by the Death Start laser LEDs that I replaced with low intensity Red LEDs.









~Ceadder


----------



## nt2old2build1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Since you have an ASUS board, it should come with a cable connector to line up your cables on. I never use mine, except to see where each cable goes. After a few times of cable management during clean up, it becomes 2nd nature to get all cables plugged into their proper spots. I have a few of those connectors in unopened cellophane packs because ASUS trained me up right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the tip. Had to google to find out what you were talking about. Llooks like an easy tool...unfortunately...I didn't have one.

As far as sleeving goes...I have three colors that should be here this week. Dark red, White, and a Carbon fibre look.....


----------



## nt2old2build1

well, to all you guys that build your own rigs and get the wires looking nice....I used to have respect for you. Now I have nothing but mad respect for you. As I had said...this is my first build. It has been a great learning experience. I have most of the parts in and I am just waiting for the last two parts to come in so I can finish. I just got my case side back from waterjet and now have to cut out my window plastic. Getting anxious now. Right now my wiring looks like something our cat threw up and the dog played with it. Like I said guys...mad mad respect. I suspect once all parts get in I will be redoing the wires to better suit things. I guess patience is a virtue for stuff like this. Hope to be able to post some pics soon and get your inputs and suggestions, cheers, Andrew.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Hi guys, have a quick question...if you guys have more than one unit in the front HAF bays, how do you guys hide the wiring? Been looking online at pics and seems like there are very few builds with anything in the bays. is there a clean way to hide them? Thanks in advance, Andrew.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Hi guys, have a quick question...if you guys have more than one unit in the front HAF bays, how do you guys hide the wiring? Been looking online at pics and seems like there are very few builds with anything in the bays. is there a clean way to hide them? Thanks in advance, Andrew.


I bend the tabs out on the side of the 5.25 bay. Not so much that it wrinkles the finish but enough to allow cables to pass through without kinking them. Then I just find the easiest route to manage them to their proper location. Unfortunately 5.25" bays are difficult to cable manage cleanly. One way to go about it is make a cover for that area to camouflage the back of the Bay. I've seen some covers made that looked like they came in the case right out of the box. Another way to deal with it is to simply remove the 5.25" bay and go driveless. since we can get most everything we need off the net and install it without hard copy, seems like this is the better way to go unless there are old files that we can no longer access or never had access to online.









~Ceadder


----------



## Essenbe

Following up on what Ceadderman said, I don't use the 5.25" bays very often. The twice a year I do need a DVD, I use an external USB DVD drive.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, hiding the wires in the bay is not easy.

I still have the 5.25" bay for my bay res/pump and to hold my SSDs and HDD. Actually, I plan to get another bracket so I can hold another TB HDD up there.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Thanks for the tips guys. I like and use my dvd drive a lot still, so for me to get rid of it would be hard...plus I like the look of them. On another note I am 99% done my build. Perhaps you guys can give me some tips or critique on my first build. What I should have done or could do...etc. Tell me what you think, curious to know how I did, Andrew.

*I present The Black Widow.
*
Side window finally done and plastic installed.


Back all done with the new thumb screws. Have a few touch ups to do.


Front is complete and all bits installed.


Side case from left side moved over for more window room on the other side.


Probably not the best...but way better than it was.


A bit of lighting for the mood










Side view lit up.


Front and side lit up.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Wow...did everyone go?


----------



## millhouse_5

Well I don't know about you, but when I'm finished bragging about my case I'm all done, lol.

Now if someone buys my current build I'll have a new project and therefore something else to say.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Wasn't bragging at all. Was looking for input on my first build. Looking to guys that have done this before for any experience they might be able to share with me for something I could have done better. Or did it look like a sound build. I guess if you know it all, then feel free to brag away. For those of us who don't, we come to forums like this to gain knowledge.


----------



## Ceadderman

Agree with you on Cable Management. It could be tidied up a bit better on the Drive cage area. Everything else in the back looks pretty clean.

Case badges...







, what can I say other than maybe finding a clean location on the MB tray and applying them there instead. Especially when you have that work of art windowed door being overshadowed by Case badges.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

My bad, I ment that's why I haven't been around, because I'm done bragging. No accusations just why I haven't said much since my build was up here.

Credit where it's due on that build though, that web must have taken a long time to cut out. More patience then I have that's for sure


----------



## nt2old2build1

Thanks for the input. I do want to go back and clean those up. As far as the case badges go...good point. I just assumed that was the thing to do. So I will move them. I really do appreciate the input.


----------



## nt2old2build1

I thank you for the clarity. sorry if I came on too strong, been on a few sites where the new guys are basically ignored or shunned. Thanks for your input as well. The side case really was not that bad. I have solidworks...made a dxf file of what I wanted then one of my company's suppliers has a water jet. Easy peasy.


----------



## Ceadderman

This is OCN and typically we neither ignore, nor do we shun without cause. Like anywhere else it can happen but IME it is rare here.









So welcome. This thread has slown to a crawl only because there are so many popular cases on the market today. Unlike back in the day when CoolerMaster drew from their Stacker past.









The 932 was my first Enthusiast case tooled toward the water cooling enthusiasts and based off their Stacker design. In fact I really didn't know what I intended to get until my Brother received his and I had my hands on it. Before I built my system that was my first purchase. I've never regretted it. Still have and am modding it to this day. It's one of the sturdier cases it's been my pleasure to have my hands on. Just built a system in a Corsair 7800t and can't say the same for that. Front grill latch is busted and came that way right out of the box. Disappointed how generic the latch mechs are with that case. The 932 grill posts are simplistic but the 7800t latches pale in comparison.









~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Water jet, I'm so jealous. Meanwhile I'm stuck here in the dark ages with a rotary tool and a set of files.

I agree with Ceadderman though. CM has gone down in popularity with so many other manufactures making cases geared toward modding and easy liquid cooling. Just browse around all the case modding forums. There are pretty builds all over the place.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Water jet, I'm so jealous. Meanwhile I'm stuck here in the dark ages with a rotary tool and a set of files.
> 
> I agree with Ceadderman though. CM has gone down in popularity with so many other manufactures making cases geared toward modding and easy liquid cooling. Just browse around all the case modding forums. There are pretty builds all over the place.


So true, then again, I'm happy with my big old Haf X that been cut into. Only way I really replace this case is if I can get my hands on a TX10.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Water jet, I'm so jealous. Meanwhile I'm stuck here in the dark ages with a rotary tool and a set of files.
> 
> I agree with Ceadderman though. CM has gone down in popularity with so many other manufactures making cases geared toward modding and easy liquid cooling. Just browse around all the case modding forums. There are pretty builds all over the place.


Yeah...sometimes it is nice to have access to all of this stuff. I run our shop...so I can make the call on questionable parts as to weather we accept them or reject them. So this always helps when I need a favor







I agree with CM not being as popular(not that I am any expert)...but it was just a case that appealed to me. As far as the other forums...been looking for a while...that's what inspired me to do my own.

On another note..still learning solidworks...so I would be happy to assist anyone who may want a dxf file done if they know of a waterjet place near them and want something cut out.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So true, then again, I'm happy with my big old Haf X that been cut into. Only way I really replace this case is if I can get my hands on a TX10.


Ok...so I just looked up a TX10. Really? This is real? If I am looking at the right one...it's huge.







If I ever got something like that my wife would have me sleeping in it. The 912 was big enough to keep hearing about it. I would need another mortgage to fill it.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Ok...so I just looked up a TX10. Really? This is real? If I am looking at the right one...it's huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever got something like that my wife would have me sleeping in it. The 912 was big enough to keep hearing about it. I would need another mortgage to fill it.


Yep, they are huge. Think one with a pedestal would be my height.









I would love one to just smack both my computer parts into and make it a monster folder/boinc rig that could be very quiet. I know of one guy selling his, but I won't be in down in Florida till later.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, they are huge. Think one with a pedestal would be my height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love one to just smack both my computer parts into and make it a monster folder/boinc rig that could be very quiet. I know of one guy selling his, but I won't be in down in Florida till later.


Dang that is a big machine. I guess you being in Alabama, Florida is a hop skip and a jump away. Easy to get things like that.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Weiba*
> 
> Hello HAF Owners,
> 
> HAF has been in the market for well over 8 years already and we still see lots of you still talk about it till this day. We are wondering if you can make your own HAF case what will it be? What do you want to see in it? Which one is your favorite? Mid or Full Tower? Do you want to see more liquid cooling support in it? Tempered glass? Let us know what will make the best HAF for you.


I'll tell you what I'd like to see, having just finished updating mine (there are a few pics in my rig layout) - it's a HAF-X

1. A different side door without the 200mm fan - and plexi there instead. Folks who are running their video cards on air probably appreciate the fan there - I did - but now that I have watercooled the video cards and put an acrylic EK FC-Terminal there between the two cards, it would be nice to be able to see it without having to stand over it or otherwise at an angle.









I don't need the fan there anymore with both of the video cards under water, it just blocks the view.

2. A stack-on module (a la 915R or 915F) that matches the dimensions and lines of the HAF-X case. The 915R and 915F mini cases are amazing and if the 925 (right model?) cases were still made that fit right up to them to make a 935, well, that would still be an option too - but I wish there was a 915-like add-on module that would bolt right up to the HAF-X so I could add a couple of 360 (or 420?) rads to the case.

3. If you are really serious about making mod parts available for this case, something else that would be neat is a replacement metal "offset" panel for the area beside the motherboard tray. ie, the area between where the motherboard tray stops towards the front of the case and the front of the case. Basically something that you pull the upper external drive bay cage out and LEAVE it out, and put this panel back in its place (sorta), an offset panel to stil hide wires behind and pass them through, but also a nice area to mount pumps, reservoirs, 2.5" SSD drives, etc. directly to the panel with a big external drive bay cage you don't need in the way. I found myself seriously considering leaving external hard drive "cage" out when I removed it to cut it out to fit the Black Ice Nemesis 420GTX and was wishing I had the ability to bend (nicely/properly) some decent gauge sheet metal to put a panel there to rivet in place. The idea being, mounting a couple of SSD's right to the panel instead along with pumps, reservoirs, etc.

Just some ideas. I would jump on each of them if they were available, but it is after all an older case and I'm not sure how many others think the same way I do and would buy any of the above.. I have pretty much decided I might have to start looking for a bigger case since I don't really have the setup anymore to do a lot of serious modding.

The next one I buy will not have to be cut on so much to add good size radiators, reservoirs, etc. I have definitely decided that.









Thanks


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nt2old2build1*
> 
> Dang that is a big machine. I guess you being in Alabama, Florida is a hop skip and a jump away. Easy to get things like that.


Well, still a five hour drive one way, but I am about to say screw it and nab the case.


----------



## nt2old2build1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, still a five hour drive one way, but I am about to say screw it and nab the case.


I would say you only live once...enjoy the life you have


----------



## smke

Does anny one know were to get those alien headed screws that they use on the top of the haf 932 advanced case


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anny one know were to get those alien headed screws that they use on the top of the haf 932 advanced case


All the 932 screws are the same from one to the next. You can likely get them through CoolerMaster.com/store. I may have the Addy wrong theough.

If so just look for CM store in the header menu.









~Ceadder


----------



## nt2old2build1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does anny one know were to get those alien headed screws that they use on the top of the haf 932 advanced case


There is also a place online that you could order from. They are called The Bolt Depot. What you are looking for is called a Button Head Socket Head screw. They do carry them in black. Just need to know the size and thread. You could probably have in about a day or so.


----------



## FedericoUY

Hi. does anyone knows where to get HAF-X caster wheels, but not oem ones, let´s say stronger and better quality? Maybe metal builded (with rubber wheels) would broke less. My case if really heavy and it breaks those wheels from time to time.
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Hi. does anyone knows where to get HAF-X caster wheels, but not oem ones, let´s say stronger and better quality? Maybe metal builded (with rubber wheels) would broke less. My case if really heavy and it breaks those wheels from time to time.
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.


Home Depot??
I used to put my HAF 932 on a board with wheels instead of the one come with the case. I think is better this way.


----------



## FedericoUY

Yes not a bad idea either. Found some caster wheels on amazon that are almost equal to the oem ones, but I may do the board thing...


----------



## R99photography

Hi everyone,
I own a CM HAF 932 currently air cooled. I would like to upgrade my cooling system by replacing the Noctua NH-D14 with a custom water cooling loop. For the reservoir I have two options: a dual bay reservoir or a cylindrical one. About the latter, I have seen this item in the EK catalog: EK-XRes Revo D5. It has the EK-Revo D5 Holder mounting system, I want to know if anyone has already installed this reservoir and where. Apparently, the HDD cage seems not having appropriate holes to install it. Have you some suggestions about that?

Many thanks.
Riccardo.


----------



## Ceadderman

You have a couple choices here. You can drill the points necessary in the HDD rack, or you can remove the rack entirely by drilling out the rivets and sliding it out from under the 5.25 bay.

I removed mine entirely and AFAIK will be picking up a used 932 as soon as our taxes allow. Should be really soon. That one the gent cut the lower section out and let the upper hang free under the 5.25 bay.









~Ceadder


----------



## R99photography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You have a couple choices here. You can drill the points necessary in the HDD rack, or you can remove the rack entirely by drilling out the rivets and sliding it out from under the 5.25 bay.
> 
> I removed mine entirely and AFAIK will be picking up a used 932 as soon as our taxes allow. Should be really soon. That one the gent cut the lower section out and let the upper hang free under the 5.25 bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thank you for the feedback, so I should at least drill the HDD cage... Mmmh, not the best option I was hoping. This case is really good for air cooling, but poor for water cooling project. You should drill, remove rivets, not customization choices without mod the case... Really bad.
In my case, I hoped there had been something to attach that combo reservoir by using some bracket or so.
Thank you anyway.
Bye.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well there honestly are few options available to mount a Reservoir in a 932. Yes you can mount a bay res. But filling/refilling a bay res is not simple. Yes you could setup to refill through the top but if you've never dealt with a bay res loop you really don't understand why I suggest going with a cylinder res.

I forgot to mention that you could drill the bottom of the case for another mounting opion or mount to the base by using the forward 120 mounting area to secure your D5 option. But then your GPU will come into play. You would have to know the overall height of a D5+Res+Mount. 932 is still a great watercooling case imho. I have mine torn down for custom modding. Which is why I am getting another to get my system back online til I finish my Modding.









~Ceadder


----------



## R99photography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well there honestly are few options available to mount a Reservoir in a 932. Yes you can mount a bay res. But filling/refilling a bay res is not simple. Yes you could setup to refill through the top but if you've never dealt with a bay res loop you really don't understand why I suggest going with a cylinder res.
> 
> I forgot to mention that you could drill the bottom of the case for another mounting opion or mount to the base by using the forward 120 mounting area to secure your D5 option. But then your GPU will come into play. You would have to know the overall height of a D5+Res+Mount. 932 is still a great watercooling case imho. I have mine torn down for custom modding. Which is why I am getting another to get my system back online til I finish my Modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hello Ceadder,
thank for your reply.
I have already thought to install this reservoir (plus D5 pump) at the bottom, but there are tons of cable going to the PSU, so there is not available space unfortunately.
A dual bay reservoir is probably the easiest solution, because there is no space or supporting holes for a cyclindrical reservoir, but I need something which I could use in the future if I would change the case.
At this point I have no worth solutions.


----------



## millhouse_5

Here's my contribution to how I installed a res in my old 932. It's not the cleanest work I've ever done as this system was basically my learning curve for modding but it was surprisingly solid.
One screw on the top into the 5.25" bracket frame and a small L shaped bracket on the bottom around one of the fittings.
The pump was just mounted to the bottom of the case via some thick vibration absorbing double sided tape

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160328_154252_zps0wmmgtbg.jpg.html
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160328_154216_zpskpiav3sh.jpg.html


----------



## R99photography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Here's my contribution to how I installed a res in my old 932. It's not the cleanest work I've ever done as this system was basically my learning curve for modding but it was surprisingly solid.
> One screw on the top into the 5.25" bracket frame and a small L shaped bracket on the bottom around one of the fittings.
> The pump was just mounted to the bottom of the case via some thick vibration absorbing double sided...


Hello. Thanks for your reply, did you drill the case or used already holes there? Do you mind to post a wide angle picture to analize the reservoir mounting area?
Thank you.
Bye.

Riccardo


----------



## millhouse_5

Here is the closest thing I have to a wide angle shot, I have sold the computer and didn't really take many pictures of it when I had it so I won't be able to do any better.

I did drill the hole in the case, there are no holes in that area naturally so it gives you the flexibility to put it at whatever height you want. I believe that was a 210mm res so the area is rather accommodating for any reasonable size res.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160428_153307_zpsupxwxr1p.jpg.html


----------



## R99photography

Thank you for the update
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Here is the closest thing I have to a wide angle shot, I have sold the computer and didn't really take many pictures of it when I had it so I won't be able to do any better.
> 
> I did drill the hole in the case, there are no holes in that area naturally so it gives you the flexibility to put it at whatever height you want. I believe that was a 210mm res so the area is rather accommodating for any reasonable size res.
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/millhouse_5/media/IMG_20160428_153307_zpsupxwxr1p.jpg.html


Thank you for the update, so i should drill, no other choices... Ok, I'll think about that.
Bye.

Riccardo


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah pretty much. But it's also not mandatory to have Res in the loop. It's nice to have a visual reference of coolant level but you can leave it out if you're uncomfortable about drilling holes in your 932. In fact before watercooling became so prevalent people simply mounted a radiator, blocks barbs and tubing. Then filled at a point above the pump to make sure they didn't run the pump dry to prime it. I never did it this way but it can be done.

There is a metric crapton of room in the 932 so I recommend drilling a couple holes. It won't hurt and you'll be proud of your work if you can get past alteration of your case. If you don't have a lot of drives in your 5.25 bay, you could get a 3.5 HDD rack and stuff your HDD(s) in there to make room as well. Had I kept my five drive bay I would've moved my HDDs to that location and cleared a lot of room underneath it.

You could also mount your res to the rear exterior since there are passthrough points in the PSU block off plate. Really there are quite a few ways to go about adding a Res. Before I ever modded my 932 I just sat and left the door off and contemplated my best options for modding it. I suggest this and use a pad and pencil to map out the possibilities that you're comfortable with. I have to look at PPCs site here in the next week, so I will try and find some options where you won't have to alter anything. I remember a few from over the years but I don't know if they're even available at this time unless through eBay.









~Ceadder


----------



## R99photography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah pretty much. But it's also not mandatory to have Res in the loop. It's nice to have a visual reference of coolant level but you can leave it out if you're uncomfortable about drilling holes in your 932. In fact before watercooling became so prevalent people simply mounted a radiator, blocks barbs and tubing. Then filled at a point above the pump to make sure they didn't run the pump dry to prime it. I never did it this way but it can be done.
> 
> There is a metric crapton of room in the 932 so I recommend drilling a couple holes. It won't hurt and you'll be proud of your work if you can get past alteration of your case. If you don't have a lot of drives in your 5.25 bay, you could get a 3.5 HDD rack and stuff your HDD(s) in there to make room as well. Had I kept my five drive bay I would've moved my HDDs to that location and cleared a lot of room underneath it.
> 
> You could also mount your res to the rear exterior since there are passthrough points in the PSU block off plate. Really there are quite a few ways to go about adding a Res. Before I ever modded my 932 I just sat and left the door off and contemplated my best options for modding it. I suggest this and use a pad and pencil to map out the possibilities that you're comfortable with. I have to look at PPCs site here in the next week, so I will try and find some options where you won't have to alter anything. I remember a few from over the years but I don't know if they're even available at this time unless through eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hello Ceadder,
many thanks for the time you "spent on me". I read your last post carefully and I wanna thank you for all advises.
The problem connected to hole drilling is that sometime you don't know precisely where doing that, the diameter of those and other stuff like that. I like to plan every single detail (given that a custom water loop is quite expensive), so at the beginning I need to know all possible solutions to put in place.
Anyway, thank you again.
I will think carefully how to drill some holes for my reservoir.

p.s.: a no-reservoir option is not the best one, it is not only a visual matter (very important for me).


----------



## Krazee

How much is the 621021830-GP HAF 932/HAF X WINDOWED SIDE PANEL now worth?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> How much is the 621021830-GP HAF 932/HAF X WINDOWED SIDE PANEL now worth?


Bout $25. CMStore.com lists the small window 932 door and the HAF X door for that much, so I'm pretty sure that's how much they would list that one for were it in stock.









~Ceadder


----------



## -Duhamel-

Found this page and had to join. My HAF 922 was my first case building a custom loop. It's gone through some changes over the last year. I've learned a lot as I went along, considering I had no prior experience with water cooling or case modding, but now I'm hooked and look forward to making more modifications. It's a little rough around the edges. At first I didn't plan on making it pretty, just functional, but then I started toying with paint and acrylic, better fans, fittings, etc..


----------



## kevindd992002

If I decide to remove the HDD cage of my HAF922, it require me to remove all components from the case as drilling through the rivets can produce shrapnels that could short out any component that is in the case?


----------



## totaleclipse82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I decide to remove the HDD cage of my HAF922, it require me to remove all components from the case as drilling through the rivets can produce shrapnels that could short out any component that is in the case?


That is correct, the shrapnel goes everywhere too


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82*
> 
> That is correct, the shrapnel goes everywhere too


Removing the drive bays is very worth the effort though. The 922 works rather well without drive bays. That extra space really makes it look nice.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't worry bout "shrapnel". A good magnet will remove any of it and tidy up the interior after drilling through the rivets. If not get a package of "tack cloth" from any paint and finish supplier" and wipe out the interior with it.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Removing the drive bays is very worth the effort though. The 922 works rather well without drive bays. That extra space really makes it look nice.


Hmmm, that got me thinking! What can you put in that extra space though? If you put a 240mm rad, there's no hole for the half of the rad to suck air from, right? And what do people replace the front 200mm fan with?

Oh, and where do you put the drives?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't worry bout "shrapnel". A good magnet will remove any of it and tidy up the interior after drilling through the rivets. If not get a package of "tack cloth" from any paint and finish supplier" and wipe out the interior with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Any small magnet will do? How hard is it to drill through the rivets? What drill bit to use? I'm not really a modder so I wouldn't know a thing


----------



## Ceadderman

1/8" bit will chew through the rivets fairly quickly will minor pressure applied. I drilled all the rivets in my 932 in less than half an hour worth of work.

And yeah a magnet will work. I used a magnet that fell out of it"s holder but if you have aagnetized screwdriver it could do the job. The bulk of the particles are steel from the core studs of the rivets.









It won't work for my replacement rivets however since those are brass studs with copper flange outers. But the stock ones are steel.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1/8" bit will chew through the rivets fairly quickly will minor pressure applied. I drilled all the rivets in my 932 in less than half an hour worth of work.
> 
> And yeah a magnet will work. I used a magnet that fell out of it"s holder but if you have aagnetized screwdriver it could do the job. The bulk of the particles are steel from the core studs of the rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't work for my replacement rivets however since those are brass studs with copper flange outers. But the stock ones are steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Were there any videos of one removing the drive cages of the HAF 922 before? I would want to watch that first before doing anything, lol.

Oh and did you do yours with your system still intact? It would be a headache to disassemble everything again because of cable management.


----------



## Ceadderman

You would want to remove your system. Not because you would damage components, but because in order to remove the HDD cage you have to flip the case so that you can access the top rivets in the cage. You won't have enough room to get at them in the 5.25 bay as you only have a few slots where we FT owners have 5 bays. I used a full sized cordless drill to get at mine. You can do it with an angle drive cordless or something like a Milwaukie 18v cordless though if you have either.

There might be something on YouTube but generally it's pretty easy. Practice on an old cade first. Pretty sure you can find a freebie case in your area. So you would serve your purpose even if it's an old Dell or HP case. Pop in a bit and go to town punching out rivets til you hit the Aha moment. The ones you need to access on the 922 start at the bottom. Those are the base stabilization rivets the keep the cage in place at the bottom. Then look for the others. Should be a maximum of 6 rivets for the cage to be removed. You won't have to remove anything but drives just to look and get an idea of what needs to be drilled. If you do that much, you will know if it's really something you want to do. 922s are still around so I will say do your worst and don't look back.

As for where you can place your drives? You could mount them in the 5.25 cage if you only have one ODD device. There are dual 5.25 adapters that can fit into a single slot and triple adapters for two to three slots.









~Ceadder


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You would want to remove your system. Not because you would damage components, but because in order to remove the HDD cage you have to flip the case so that you can access the top rivets in the cage. You won't have enough room to get at them in the 5.25 bay as you only have a few slots where we FT owners have 5 bays. I used a full sized cordless drill to get at mine. You can do it with an angle drive cordless or something like a Milwaukie 18v cordless though if you have either.
> 
> There might be something on YouTube but generally it's pretty easy. Practice on an old cade first. Pretty sure you can find a freebie case in your area. So you would serve your purpose even if it's an old Dell or HP case. Pop in a bit and go to town punching out rivets til you hit the Aha moment. The ones you need to access on the 922 start at the bottom. Those are the base stabilization rivets the keep the cage in place at the bottom. Then look for the others. Should be a maximum of 6 rivets for the cage to be removed. You won't have to remove anything but drives just to look and get an idea of what needs to be drilled. If you do that much, you will know if it's really something you want to do. 922s are still around so I will say do your worst and don't look back.
> 
> As for where you can place your drives? You could mount them in the 5.25 cage if you only have one ODD device. There are dual 5.25 adapters that can fit into a single slot and triple adapters for two to three slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ok, I'll see what I can do! Thanks


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, that got me thinking! What can you put in that extra space though? If you put a 240mm rad, there's no hole for the half of the rad to suck air from, right? And what do people replace the front 200mm fan with?
> 
> Oh, and where do you put the drives?


Fans or radiators go in the front. they are mounted to a simple rectangle of plastic and then the plastic is stuck on with screws to the front of the case. It's actually a very simple setup, just required some time in the cutting process.
As for drives. Double sided tape is your friend (as seen with my SSDs in the third picture). You can also mount them at the bottom of the front of the case as you will never see them there.
I have 4 desktops in my house and only one has the hard drive mounted in the drive bay.

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160524_181503_zpsrjx6ea65.jpg.html
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160611_211218_zpsqvatghki.jpg.html

http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20161227_113904_zpsswbx9cx5.jpg.html

Also, the following configuration of fans will not work. I initially wanted to use a 240mm rad on the front of the case and keep the lower 200mm fan but the two didn't have enough clearance to fit at the same time. That's what made me decide to go with the three fans.
http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160423_222715_zpswlwt6bt0.jpg.html


----------



## Ithanul

I really need to get around and mod my case some more to do something like that. ^

My only issue, probably can't do the 360 rad on the front since I need area to mount my 3TB HDD and bay res.


----------



## totaleclipse82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I really need to get around and mod my case some more to do something like that. ^
> 
> My only issue, probably can't do the 360 rad on the front since I need area to mount my 3TB HDD and bay res.


That pretty cool... Shoulda gone for a 480 rad on the front though


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82*


Hmmm, what is the bracket holding the HDD?

That gives me an idea, but still would have to play around and redo some plans for the pedestal I want to mount to my Haf X.


----------



## totaleclipse82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, what is the bracket holding the HDD?
> 
> That gives me an idea, but still would have to play around and redo some plans for the pedestal I want to mount to my Haf X.


Nothing special, just 4 90 degree brackets from home depot that i mounted to harddrive then secured to floor of case.
something like this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-3-4-in-Zinc-Plated-Corner-Braces-4-Pack-13542/202950157


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82*
> 
> That pretty cool... Shoulda gone for a 480 rad on the front though


Haha. I only have a 922, which is a little shorter than your case. Nice job on the interior though, I don't quite have access to the tools to make those kinds of panels. Full metal build I assume.


----------



## totaleclipse82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Haha. I only have a 922, which is a little shorter than your case. Nice job on the interior though, I don't quite have access to the tools to make those kinds of panels. Full metal build I assume.


Only metal is what was in the original hax 932 case.
I used Acrylic and built a device to bend the acrylic and just cut it with table saw where needed.. and used a dremel sometimes


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160524_181503_zpsrjx6ea65.jpg.html
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/m...mods/IMG_20160611_211218_zpsqvatghki.jpg.html


If you don't mind me asking, what did you use to make that rad bracket in the front?
I may just do that for my Haf X. This one 360 and 200 radiator are having a time cooling the 5960X with two Tis. Darn CPU can dump some heat compare to my previous 4770K I had in there.

O, forgot to post. The new CPU and mobo in the Haf X. Even redid the runs this time. Was nice that I managed to reuse two tubes from previous build (only had to trim one).


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like sheet metal.









~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Nope, I didn't have the tools to work sheet metal to that extent so I just went with what I had on hand, it's a sheet of 1/8 foam PVC that I traced out a pattern on. I just screwed the fans onto the rad and then traced them on to the sheet of PVC and cut it out leaving space for the screws to mount the fans. It was rather simple once I centered the fans and sized the mounting plate.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> Nope, I didn't have the tools to work sheet metal to that extent so I just went with what I had on hand, it's a sheet of 1/8 foam PVC that I traced out a pattern on. I just screwed the fans onto the rad and then traced them on to the sheet of PVC and cut it out leaving space for the screws to mount the fans. It was rather simple once I centered the fans and sized the mounting plate.


You so far had no troubles with that foam PVC holding the radiator up?

Hmmm, may stop by Lowes or HomeDepot to find me some.


----------



## Ceadderman

I got $12 worth of 22(ish) gauge sheet for three panels to fit in my 932 mod. Just need to break out a grinder or my Dremel to cut them to fit.










Good to know I could used foam plexi however.









~Ceadder


----------



## millhouse_5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You so far had no troubles with that foam PVC holding the radiator up?
> 
> Hmmm, may stop by Lowes or HomeDepot to find me some.


No problems at all. It's supported on the sides via being riveted to the case and just the nature of the rad being a rigid structure doesn't induce any bending. It's been assembled for about 6-8 months I think and the front panel is still dead straight. My back plate however, the one that my res is secured to could use a little reinforcing. But that's holding a res full of water and has no nearby support. That being said the sag on that hasn't changed since day one when I mounted it and it's not all that drastic.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *millhouse_5*
> 
> No problems at all. It's supported on the sides via being riveted to the case and just the nature of the rad being a rigid structure doesn't induce any bending. It's been assembled for about 6-8 months I think and the front panel is still dead straight. My back plate however, the one that my res is secured to could use a little reinforcing. But that's holding a res full of water and has no nearby support. That being said the sag on that hasn't changed since day one when I mounted it and it's not all that drastic.


Alright.

I probably find me that foam PVC then.
I plan to mount the res and pump to the bottom of my case. Just going to have to get a bit creative with my drives.


----------



## FuRy88

Can we not join this club anymore?

I have a 922.... love to join so i can chat and gain knowledge on modding and general things on my case!

Currently learning as much as I can about case painting... so that i can do a decent enough job of painting the inside of my case a sexy black lacquer

Thanks
Liam


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes you can join the club. Just don't know if OP is updating anything, but if you look in OP there is an application link.









~Ceadder


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes you can join the club. Just don't know if OP is updating anything, but if you look in OP there is an application link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


thats the problem, i clicked on the application link and it just links to a page telling you that the application is dead... is no more... or words to that effect... :-(

Really REALLY want to pick peoples brains about doing an awesome painting job.... riveting re riveting and all the things needed to do this right


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes you can join the club. Just don't know if OP is updating anything, but if you look in OP there is an application link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the problem, i clicked on the application link and it just links to a page telling you that the application is dead... is no more... or words to that effect... :-(
> 
> Really REALLY want to pick peoples brains about doing an awesome painting job.... riveting re riveting and all the things needed to do this right
Click to expand...

You can ask whatever you wish without being a member of the club.

I will help you with drilling out rivets. You need a short body drill and a 1/8" bit. Never drilled out a 922 but have taken out all the rivets in a 932. I would simply caution being careful which ones you drill out. There are rivets in the top front for the 5.25 bay and rivets in the bottom opposite for the HDD rack.

You can find painting tutorials on YouTube for those questions. But if you'received going to paint I suggest sipping the Powder Coating with Eastwood's aircraft grade stripper and then priming the case once you have it down to bare metal. Invest in a cheap air compressor and get yourself a Gravity fed HVLP gun for best results. That's about $150 for both from Home Depot before tax is applied.

Then of course your whatever your paint will cost.









~Ceadder


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMurdicide*
> 
> OK, before anyone says anything, I've extensively reviewed this thread, and I am very impressed with all of the custom jobs I've seen. However, I'm a family man with a kid who commutes 3 hours a day, so while I would like to custome paint my rig, "there's never enough hours in the day." Especially when I'd rather spend my free time playing games with my kid and watching movies with the missus than painting. So please, no wisecracking about how plain it looks, I already know that! I'm just thrilled with the function and proud to be a fellow owner! The other reason I wanted to post pics is I haven't seen many set-up's like mine with A) Cooler Master 4-in-3 units, B) tri-SLI set-up's, and C) the bottom hard drive rack removed. I don't have that many internal drives (I prefer to use an external eSATA hard drive dock), and I bought the Cooler Master 4-in-3 hard drive unit with cooling fan for my two internal drives (which I can add two more), so I removed the lower hard drive for maximum air flow from the front intake fan. That offers better cooling of the NB/SB (it's very difficult to keep a NB/SB cool with a tri-SLI set-up and 8GB of RAM). Attachment 129358Attachment 129359
> 
> Again, congrats on all of the awesome custom jobs. I wish I had more time to do so, but such is life!


i want to know what cards these are... ?


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can ask whatever you wish without being a member of the club.
> 
> I will help you with drilling out rivets. You need a short body drill and a 1/8" bit. Never drilled out a 922 but have taken out all the rivets in a 932. I would simply caution being careful which ones you drill out. There are rivets in the top front for the 5.25 bay and rivets in the bottom opposite for the HDD rack.
> 
> You can find painting tutorials on YouTube for those questions. But if you'received going to paint I suggest sipping the Powder Coating with Eastwood's aircraft grade stripper and then priming the case once you have it down to bare metal. Invest in a cheap air compressor and get yourself a Gravity fed HVLP gun for best results. That's about $150 for both from Home Depot before tax is applied.
> 
> Then of course your whatever your paint will cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for the help mate.. appreciate it..

Ill tell you exactly what i want to do..

When i say paint my case.. first of all i mean only the inside... and the inside on the 922 as you may know is bare metal.... do i have tp do any sanding and things for bare metal.... are there any steps i need to skip?

When you answer... answer me as if i know 0% about painting cases... because i feel people always give information as if the person they are giving it to knows certain things


----------



## Ceadderman

Get a good self etching primer, frog tape and a fairly reasonable newspaper. Tape off all the surfaces you don't want painted. A self etching primer should require zero sanding. But if you must, get some ScotchBrite green pads and cut them into quarters. Take your time and bump the primer application trigger to dust the surface. Don't sweat coating the entire surface in one coat. That's how paint runs and drips when you go ham fisted during application of a coat.

Should you get runs and drips during the primer stage, the green pads will come in handy. Go over the surface lightly with a green pad til you're satisfied you have evened the surface. You will need a tack cloth to remove all the primer dust from the surface. Once you're satisfied with the results your surface should be ready for paint. Paint it the same way you primed it. Light coats until the primer is covered and let the surface dry for about an hour between coats. You should solid results at the end of this process. I have a toddler so I understand spending time with the kiddies. If you like you can stretch out the process as long as you want.

Seriously though, I would invest in a small air compressor and a High Volume Low Pressure Gravity fed paint gun. The paint cup will always be mounted at the top of the paint gun. Cans of paint are cheaper than aerosol canned paint by volume. You can get self etching primer by the can as well.

Take your time in the exterior surface prep process. Frog tape will do a solid job keeping freshly applied paint from seeping into seams and should not peel fresh paint when pulling it off the protected surface.









~Ceadder


----------



## ssssilent

Hello,
I own 922 and I'm thinking of removing a HDD rack to increase airflow to the gpu. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to install hard drives sideways in 5.25" bays, and cut holes on the side for power and sata cables. It barely fits, so I'm worried about vibration causing too much noise. I plan to add 3 hdds on top of the 5.25 bays and than add 2 x 120mm fans in front of them. Did anyone try doing this? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ceadderman

I wouldn't do it like that. Vibration is a killer. But you can install it in a 5.25 bay with an adapter that will put it in parallel with the doors of the case and best of all flat for optimal spooling.









~Ceadder


----------



## Shiotcrock

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pg1KMKz8wis


----------



## shadow5555

Get this and call it a day

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LGNV27U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

takes 3 5.25 bays and allows 4 3.5in hdds


----------



## arc1880

I have a HAF 912. Has anyone tried to fit a closed loop cooler with a 240mm radiator inside????


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> I have a HAF 912. Has anyone tried to fit a closed loop cooler with a 240mm radiator inside????


Not only can it be done, Bill Owen modded a 912 and shoehorned a 360 in it in his H.R. Giger tribute build.









No it's not an AIO, but I'm sure you weren't worried about Custom or AIO except for the Radiator length. Either can be done. Bill's is Quarter rotated onto its face and the face became the floor. 360 mounted at the bottom.









~Ceadder


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> I have a HAF 912. Has anyone tried to fit a closed loop cooler with a 240mm radiator inside????


Here is my old 912 with a 360 and 120 inside plus cpu and both gpus under water!







so yah its possible!


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone know when the new HAF is releasing? Those 200mm RGB fans are sooo sexy.


----------



## Kaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone know when the new HAF is releasing? Those 200mm RGB fans are sooo sexy.


Was planned for end of September, but a tiny delay pushed it just into October according to Cooler Master Netherlands.

Also it seem this store has it available for it's custom builds: https://www.cyberpowersystem.co.uk/system/RGB-Infinity-Pro


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone else not a huge fan of vertical GPU setups? I like being able to see GPU fans but i dont like it blocking that much of the board lol.

And if the intel coffee lake leaks are correct, thats some good timing.


----------



## Ceadderman

Vert setup is best for water builds. I would never touch a case with a vertical setup for a build that is Air only. For the very reason you point out.









~Ceadder


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> i want to know what cards these are... ?


My guess.. Since BFG stopped making cards 7 years ago.. Probably GTX 280s.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> i want to know what cards these are... ?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess.. Since BFG stopped making cards 7 years ago.. Probably GTX 280s.
Click to expand...

Actually, I think those are Fermis due to the SLi setup. GTX 280s as far as I am aware didn't fall into the SLi category. I could be wrong of course but that's what I believe anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually, I think those are Fermis due to the SLi setup. GTX 280s as far as I am aware didn't fall into the SLi category. I could be wrong of course but that's what I believe anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


GTX 280s could sli for sure. You could sli as far back as the 6000 series. I had a pair of SLI'd 260/216s. You were right, it could be a Fermi. BFG started shutting down in Aug '10 and the 480 was launched March '10. However what I can find on the term BFG MaxCore it appears to be GTX 260/216s actually. Didnt know they could triple SLI.. Seems Nvidia started restricting SLI in mid-range. The 560s could only do 2-way. And right now even the top cards can't do triple-sli, not officially anyway. Seems only a matter of time before it's dropped all together.


----------



## FuriaInfernalis

Hi guys, would any of you have a suggestion on how to fit a Corsair H115i in my HAF 922, please? Or more precisely, how to modify the case the easiest way (preferably just drilling a few holes) to make the AiO fit? I knew there is no mounting position for a 280mm radiator when I was ordering the AiO but I thought that I will come up with a simple drill-a-few-holes mod on the top of the case so it will fit there. Waiting for the H115i to arrive now, so I might just ask a few experts here for suggestions before I start mauling my case...


----------



## Knud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> GTX 280s could sli for sure. You could sli as far back as the 6000 series. I had a pair of SLI'd 260/216s. You were right, it could be a Fermi. BFG started shutting down in Aug '10 and the 480 was launched March '10. However what I can find on the term BFG MaxCore it appears to be GTX 260/216s actually. Didnt know they could triple SLI.. Seems Nvidia started restricting SLI in mid-range. The 560s could only do 2-way. And right now even the top cards can't do triple-sli, not officially anyway. Seems only a matter of time before it's dropped all together.


Could it be the GTX 260?
Looks very similar to this card:
https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/graphics/bfg-tech-geforce-gtx-260-ocx-maxcore/2/


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knud*
> 
> Could it be the GTX 260?
> Looks very similar to this card:
> https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/graphics/bfg-tech-geforce-gtx-260-ocx-maxcore/2/


Yeah, thats what I was saying, I think its the GTX 260, the 216 core version of the card, or GTX 260/216 for short. The orginal had 192 cores and on a bigger lithograph too I believe, like 90nm or something and the 260/216 was on 55nm.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

i can't find any search results for a prob...

So i might as well ask here...

i want to remove my HAF X's SATA Dock Backplane (it's only SATA II, right?); and install an ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-1B (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B3ZZX76/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1). i have one already installed above the SATA Dock and it's working great.

It looks like there's four screws (2 on each side) that secure the Backplane in place (see page 2: http://www.coolermaster.com/xresserver01-DLFILE-P130218033794c4-F1303040033edc6.html).

Has anyone successfully removed the HAF-X's Backplane?

TY!


----------



## Essenbe

I really can't recall the details, but years ago I managed to break my backplane. I got it replaced by Cooler Master. As I recall, it was just the 4 screws in the back to remove it. I know that's not all the details you wanted, but maybe it will help some.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I really can't recall the details, but years ago I managed to break my backplane. I got it replaced by Cooler Master. As I recall, it was just the 4 screws in the back to remove it. I know that's not all the details you wanted, but maybe it will help some.


TY!









So just unscrew and remove(?) Perfect! That IS all i needed to know.

Did u get the replacement Cooler Master sent u working AOK?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> TY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just unscrew and remove(?) Perfect! That IS all i needed to know.
> 
> Did u get the replacement Cooler Master sent u working AOK?


I believe I did, but like I said it was a lot of builds ago. I still have the HAF X in storage and have threatened to take it out and use it. I think it is my favorite case, and I have owned a lot of cases.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I believe I did, but like I said it was a lot of builds ago. I still have the HAF X in storage and have threatened to take it out and use it. I think it is my favorite case, and I have owned a lot of cases.


Cool.

Yes. i shopped for another case more than anything in 2016's build; but the HAF-X seemed to be more than adequate and i decided to just keep using it. (And not spending $200 - $400 to replace it, was money earned.)

The irony is that all the cooling the HAF-X offered when it was released, is no longer necessary with my latest build. CPU and Video cards are unbelievable these days as far as not getting hot.

Guess i'm going to have a total of three ICY DOCK FlexCages- a total of 9 Tray-less Hot Swap bays. 7 will hold my drives and 2 will remain empty for triage.









Ty again!


----------



## glutenfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriaInfernalis*
> 
> Hi guys, would any of you have a suggestion on how to fit a Corsair H115i in my HAF 922, please? Or more precisely, how to modify the case the easiest way (preferably just drilling a few holes) to make the AiO fit? I knew there is no mounting position for a 280mm radiator when I was ordering the AiO but I thought that I will come up with a simple drill-a-few-holes mod on the top of the case so it will fit there. Waiting for the H115i to arrive now, so I might just ask a few experts here for suggestions before I start mauling my case...


Not sure you got your answer as I am still reading the thread but I recently installed an H115i in my HAF 932 with the use of a pair of 3d printed fan adapters (120mm to 140mm). No drilling of the case required!


----------



## FuriaInfernalis

Well I already bought a Corsair Carbide 270R to replace the Cooler Master. The Corsair has a position to mount a 280mm radiator in the front and it works like a charm (and I also like the Corsair better). Actually I will be selling the HAF922 with my whole PC in it as I just ordered an i7-8700K, AORUS Z370 Ultra Gaming mobo, AORUS GTX 1080 and 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466 MHz RAM


----------



## Bensmooth

You could sli all the way back to 1998's 3DFX VooDoo II, that competed against ati "Bought by AMD and divided to as Radeon Technology Group" and nVidia.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i can't find any search results for a prob...
> 
> So i might as well ask here...
> 
> i want to remove my HAF X's SATA Dock Backplane (it's only SATA II, right?); and install an ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-1B (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B3ZZX76/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1). i have one already installed above the SATA Dock and it's working great.
> 
> It looks like there's four screws (2 on each side) that secure the Backplane in place (see page 2: http://www.coolermaster.com/xresserver01-DLFILE-P130218033794c4-F1303040033edc6.html).
> 
> Has anyone successfully removed the HAF-X's Backplane?
> 
> TY!


I removed mine. Not hard to do. Pretty much remove the screws and pull it out.

I am still rocking my HAF X. Though, I have modified it a bit and plan to mod it some more.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I removed mine. Not hard to do. Pretty much remove the screws and pull it out.
> 
> I am still rocking my HAF X. Though, I have modified it a bit and plan to mod it some more.


cool. i'm all successfully done now. ty for the posting.

yep. i LUV me HAF-X.









i now have a total of 3 ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-1B. That's 9 (NINE!) Tray less Hot Swap Bays. SW33t!







I currently use the top six of them; the lower 3 are unused and ready for emergencies and upgrading; and i realized that the 5 original removable trays in the lower/ side of the HAF-X case, are perfect for temporary storage of unused drives, I have 2 drives there. (And they're easy to get access; because the side of my HAF-X stays off these days due to the cooler Vid cards and CPUs- especially water cooled- we have these days versus all the super hot OCed hardware that was out when the HAF-X 1st came out.)

When i finally get an SSD or two i will be using: ICY DOCK 2.5" to 3.5" HDD & SSD Converter MB882SP-1S-2B.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> cool. i'm all successfully done now. ty for the posting.
> 
> yep. i LUV me HAF-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i now have a total of 3 ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-1B. That's 9 (NINE!) Tray less Hot Swap Bays. SW33t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use the top six of them; the lower 3 are unused and ready for emergencies and upgrading; and i realized that the 5 original removable trays in the lower/ side of the HAF-X case, are perfect for temporary storage of unused drives, I have 2 drives there. (And they're easy to get access; because the side of my HAF-X stays off these days due to the cooler Vid cards and CPUs- especially water cooled- we have these days versus all the super hot OCed hardware that was out when the HAF-X 1st came out.)
> 
> When i finally get an SSD or two i will be using: ICY DOCK 2.5" to 3.5" HDD & SSD Converter MB882SP-1S-2B.


Darn, I no where near that many drives. Got two SSD and one HDD up in the top with bay holder. Need to get two more so the 8TB and 3TB can go back into the rig. Need to nab another 8TB so I can do a mirror (the 8TB is my big backup drive).

Hehe, yep the side on mine stay off too since I fold, boinc, and mine. Far easier to do maintenance.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, I no where near that many drives. Got two SSD and one HDD up in the top with bay holder. Need to get two more so the 8TB and 3TB can go back into the rig. Need to nab another 8TB so I can do a mirror (the 8TB is my big backup drive).
> 
> Hehe, yep the side on mine stay off too since I fold, boinc, and mine. Far easier to do maintenance.


cool.









i have an enormous six foot desk. and my HAF-X sits on the top right/ rear of it- sideways- therefore access to the back and inside of the case is very simple. Some LEDs on a new Gigabyte Gaming MOBO, and LEDs on my Vid cards look nice from the side view. MOBO LEDs cycle solid colors every few seconds and ASUS 1070-SLI cards stay solid green- because- ready... ready... i have nVidia cards! believe it or not.







The side is only a couple feet away because i sit a little to the right of desk.

^^ reminds me about wat became of my BD-R. i couldn't bare to be without immediate access- just in case i ever needed it. But with all the 5 1/4 bays used for HDDs i only had one alternative: Convert existing BD-R to USB. So i shopped and ended-up finding: Vantec NST-536S3-BK NexStar DX USB 3.0 External Enclosure for SATA Blu-Ray/CD/DVD Drive. And i also got: AmazonBasics USB 3.0 Cable - A-Male to B-Male - 9 Feet (2.7 Meters)
 and i use it with a USB extension cable. So now my BD-R sits about 10 feet away on the top shelf of a roll-able shelf thing for peripherals- that i use for printers, paper, Net Switch and scanners. I immediately googled, "How to add context menu item to Open and Close Tray for CD/DVD/BD ROM".







As soon as 50GB BDR disks are affordable i will jump on that bandwagon and burn disks again. For now my BD-R remains turned off.


----------



## Bensmooth

Need abit of advice i have the HAF 932 and have had it for years dont want to depart with it unless i have too then ill buy a H500p but basically since im on the first haf 932 the side panel with the window and space for 320mm fan or 4 fan's hasnt a big window. I know you could buy a side panel with a bigger window but since the original haf 932 is LOD where can i purchase one. Ive heard even a haf x side will fit. But cant even find one of them


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> Need abit of advice i have the HAF 932 and have had it for years dont want to depart with it unless i have too then ill buy a H500p but basically since im on the first haf 932 the side panel with the window and space for 320mm fan or 4 fan's hasnt a big window. I know you could buy a side panel with a bigger window but since the original haf 932 is LOD where can i purchase one. Ive heard even a haf x side will fit. But cant even find one of them


have a look, you may find something.....
http://www.cmstore.eu/haf/?sort=featured&page=1


----------



## Bensmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> have a look, you may find something.....
> http://www.cmstore.eu/haf/?sort=featured&page=1


Yeh but this is the one i want but as i said i cant seem to locate as its End of the line and for sometime now








http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/haf-932-haf-x-windowed-side-panel-eol/


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> have a look, you may find something.....
> http://www.cmstore.eu/haf/?sort=featured&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh but this is the one i want but as i said i cant seem to locate as its End of the line and for sometime now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/haf-932-haf-x-windowed-side-panel-eol/
Click to expand...

you could get this from the us store http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-x-transparent-acrylic-side-window-panel-oem-package/


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Hi everyone, after my x99 build died from an optical drive failure which fried several components via the SATA interface, I gathered together a few bucks and took my old AMD motherboard and CPU and put them in a HAF 912 case (USB 3 model). I know it's an "old" case but sometimes you don't need to mess with a good thing.







Is anyone still reading this thread?


----------



## mapesdhs

Yep, people still here. 8) I'd be surprised if long time HAF fans have yet been brainwashed into going for the latest case fad of glass panels and virtually no useful front intake cooling at all.









Ian.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, still rocking a Haf X so far. Though, once I get a few parts for this SM8 case I nabbed, I finally moving the main computer over into that.

But yeah, the whole have window sides phase is out of my system, I rather just have the computer work and be quite. Then again, I run my computers with their sides off so window sides are a bit useless for me.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Yep, people still here. 8) I'd be surprised if long time HAF fans have yet been brainwashed into going for the latest case fad of glass panels and virtually no useful front intake cooling at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, still rocking a Haf X so far. Though, once I get a few parts for this SM8 case I nabbed, I finally moving the main computer over into that.
> 
> But yeah, the whole have window sides phase is out of my system, I rather just have the computer work and be quite. Then again, I run my computers with their sides off so window sides are a bit useless for me.


I agree, though a window could be useful in some cases, it isn't worth the lack of ventilation.

The glass panels blocking the front panel fad is even worse, I'm disappointed in Cooler Master for making their HAF "sequel" that way. Between that, "heat shielding" for motherboards that trap in the heat like on the new NZXT board (I think ASUS was the first with this), and excessive flashing RGB (disclosure: my motherboard and keyboard/mouse have RGB but I don't change the colors to avoid distraction anyway.) are all trends that trade style for substance.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I'm thinking of adding some fans to my HAF 912, any advise on that? I was thinking of adding one 200mm to the top first, either from Cooler Master or a more pricey Noctua, though I'm not sure if I like the idea of looking at a noctua fan in the top of my computer; which sits on the floor next to my chair. My motherboard only has 3 fan headers, and even those aren't independently adjusted by my motherboard's limited software, so if I load this with fans, I might want a fan controller too.

Edit: three case fan headers, it has two CPU fan headers and a pump header.....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I agree, though a window could be useful in some cases, it isn't worth the lack of ventilation.
> 
> The glass panels blocking the front panel fad is even worse, I'm disappointed in Cooler Master for making their HAF "sequel" that way. Between that, "heat shielding" for motherboards that trap in the heat like on the new NZXT board (I think ASUS was the first with this), and excessive flashing RGB (disclosure: my motherboard and keyboard/mouse have RGB but I don't change the colors to avoid distraction anyway.) are all trends that trade style for substance.


O yeah, that new "Haf" is no Haf to me. I was like oooo, a new Haf, then I saw it.







Talk about being disappointed.

The ASUS Sabertooth boards have the armor. I actually had one back when I had a 2500K. Yeah, it funky looking but I had a mini Delta fan rigged on mine. That board hardly broke into high temps at all and feed a 2500K near to 5GHz in speed under water.







But, the NZXT one looks butt ugly and there is no fan mount spot that I noticed on the board. Plus, at least what I remember of the ASUS one I had, you could take that armor off.

I hope the RGB crap fades off or tame downs. I have some hardware with RGB, but I keep the lights turned off. Especially considering both my computers sit in the living room.


----------



## glutenfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm thinking of adding some fans to my HAF 912, any advise on that? I was thinking of adding one 200mm to the top first, either from Cooler Master or a more pricey Noctua, though I'm not sure if I like the idea of looking at a noctua fan in the top of my computer; which sits on the floor next to my chair. My motherboard only has 3 fan headers, and even those aren't independently adjusted by my motherboard's limited software, so if I load this with fans, I might want a fan controller too.
> 
> Edit: three case fan headers, it has two CPU fan headers and a pump header.....


You can't go wrong with Cooler Master 200mm fans! They move loads of air (100+ CFM iirc) and are whisper quiet! I have 3x 200mm fans in my HAF 922 (living room PC) and 2x 200mm CM fans in my HAF 932 which also has a Corsair h115i mounted up top with a pair of 3D printed adapters. I also add Noctua redux or ippc line fans to my cases when I need something smaller.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Cooler Master fixed the H500P and is going to stop selling the original one that fell apart and had a glass front:

https://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/3202-cm-h500p-mesh-and-h500m-ces-gamersnexus-edition

(I'm glad I got the original HAF 912 though, it's a lot cheaper and was within my budget.







)


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Cooler Master fixed the H500P and is going to stop selling the original one that fell apart and had a glass front:
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/3202-cm-h500p-mesh-and-h500m-ces-gamersnexus-edition
> 
> (I'm glad I got the original HAF 912 though, it's a lot cheaper and was within my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Good to know. I liked the new HAF but the problems of thw case where devastating. I'm glad CM managed to solve them.

Since we spoke of 200 CM fans, I would like to show 2 pictures of my original 200 CM fan as modded by me.




The blades were painted white and I installed a white led strip, powered directly from fan's molex.
On my second 200 CM fan, I have already painted the blades white and I'm in the process of installing a RGB led. Still some work to be done and a RGB extension cable to be ordered.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glutenfree*
> 
> You can't go wrong with Cooler Master 200mm fans! They move loads of air (100+ CFM iirc) and are whisper quiet! I have 3x 200mm fans in my HAF 922 (living room PC) and 2x 200mm CM fans in my HAF 932 which also has a Corsair h115i mounted up top with a pair of 3D printed adapters. I also add Noctua redux or ippc line fans to my cases when I need something smaller.


I'm a bit worried though, how should I put in fans in order to reduce dust build-up in the future, or will making more air-flow inevitably lead to dust?


----------



## Jordanh517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm a bit worried though, how should I put in fans in order to reduce dust build-up in the future, or will making more air-flow inevitably lead to dust?


I agree with the other person, the CM 200mm fans were perhaps the longest lasting fan's I ever put in my HAF912.

As for dust, my only suggestion would be to only have fans intake air through filtered vents. That meant in my HAF912 I had the front as intake and the top and rear as exhaust.
You can also buy magnetic filters if you want fans elsewhere, I used one of those on the side panel and used a fan as intake there for the GPU.


----------



## Ithanul

I am still rocking my stock 200mm CM fan in my Haf X.

Though, right now my X99 mobo is either going belly up or throwing a fit over something.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am still rocking my stock 200mm CM fan in my Haf X.
> 
> Though, right now my X99 mobo is either going belly up or throwing a fit over something.


Hope it does OK, I know what it's like to lose an x99 system.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Hope it does OK, I know what it's like to lose an x99 system.


Well, order a new X99 board. I just hope my 5960X is ok.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, order a new X99 board. I just hope my 5960X is ok.


I did get a replacement for my x99 board, but the CPU didn't work also, so that didn't help. I'm hoping that once I replace my CPU, the RAM will work. 32GB of DDR4-2666 would be expensive to replace now. My m.2 drive still works from that system though, so maybe the RAM was unaffected as well. All the storage media was OK also other than the optical drive that fried the system of course.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I did get a replacement for my x99 board, but the CPU didn't work also, so that didn't help. I'm hoping that once I replace my CPU, the RAM will work. 32GB of DDR4-2666 would be expensive to replace now. My m.2 drive still works from that system though, so maybe the RAM was unaffected as well. All the storage media was OK also other than the optical drive that fried the system of course.


...I would not want to replace my 3200MHz 32GB sticks. I looked at the price of them now.
Ouch, I do hope all four of my sticks are good.

I'm glad I bought these a while back. Though I still drop around 200+ for them at least they where not 400+.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ...I would not want to replace my 3200MHz 32GB sticks. I looked at the price of them now.
> Ouch, I do hope all four of my sticks are good.
> 
> I'm glad I bought these a while back. Though I still drop around 200+ for them at least they where not 400+.


I know, right? I got mine for $99 for 16GB, and $129 for another 16GB. Today they're easily twice as much.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I know, right? I got mine for $99 for 16GB, and $129 for another 16GB. Today they're easily twice as much.


No kidding. I am glad I like to buy spare parts to have around. I still have another four sticks of DDR4 I bought off a person. I think now many wish they held onto their kits.

Just sucks right now that the used parts are a bit sparse. Hope it becomes less spares when tax return time comes up. I like to get myself a few more kits for backup along with some spare PSUs. Bad enough I had to buy the X99 board off eBay.


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. I haven't been in here for a while. Looks like it's still going strong.

I might be doing an entirely new build here in the future. Money and wife permitting. Which means I will most likely be departing from my beloved custom painted 922.


----------



## Ceadderman

Subbed. Again. :mellowsmi

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Ithanul

Seems might not been the board that went bad.

Tried my spare 32GB DDR4 Kit (lower speed set). Still no boot screen on the new board.
I am going to be seriously bummed if my 5960X died.

Is it bad that I am hoping my 1080Ti died instead of the CPU?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ithanul said:


> Seems might not been the board that went bad.
> 
> Tried my spare 32GB DDR4 Kit (lower speed set). Still no boot screen on the new board.
> I am going to be seriously bummed if my 5960X died.
> 
> Is it bad that I am hoping my 1080Ti died instead of the CPU?


What MoBo are you using? If ASUS, have you tried the MemOK or GoButton? Since OCN migrated to VB there are no specs to look through. :thumbsdow

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Ithanul

Ceadderman said:


> What MoBo are you using? If ASUS, have you tried the MemOK or GoButton? Since OCN migrated to VB there are no specs to look through. :thumbsdow
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


Previous board was Gigabyte. New board ASUS as it has the visual q codes and lights.
Kept hanging either on B0 or A9 sometimes going between the CPU LED lit up or the DRAM LED lit up. No BIOS screen at all nor beeps from my speaker.

Dropped my Xeon 2670 V3 into the board. Booted straight up and a nice single beep from the speaker.

....crud. Means the 5960X went belly up. Ugh. Now me sad puppy for losing a 4.6GHz 24/7 chip.
O well, may the BOINC gods like their sacrifice and it ran solid for close to two years at 24/7 full load most of its life.

Seems I will sell of one of my 1080Tis to source a new chip or source myself another X399 TR setup to replace the main. I was hoping to push that chip till the next TR drop. Or, maybe drop a 6000 series chip on the board. I rather move my Xeon back to its ITX board with its dual NICs.

Just sucks major as this right when I am house hunting and well be tight on money for a few months.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Ithanul said:


> Previous board was Gigabyte. New board ASUS as it has the visual q codes and lights.
> Kept hanging either on B0 or A9 sometimes going between the CPU LED lit up or the DRAM LED lit up. No BIOS screen at all nor beeps from my speaker.
> 
> Dropped my Xeon 2670 V3 into the board. Booted straight up and a nice single beep from the speaker.
> 
> ....crud. Means the 5960X went belly up. Ugh. Now me sad puppy for losing a 4.6GHz 24/7 chip.
> O well, may the BOINC gods like their sacrifice and it ran solid for close to two years at 24/7 full load most of its life.
> 
> Seems I will sell of one of my 1080Tis to source a new chip or source myself another X399 TR setup to replace the main. I was hoping to push that chip till the next TR drop. Or, maybe drop a 6000 series chip on the board. I rather move my Xeon back to its ITX board with its dual NICs.
> 
> Just sucks major as this right when I am house hunting and well be tight on money for a few months.


I've seen used hexacore Haswell-E i7's going for under $300 on eBay, no guarantee though that they'll overclock well. A 6850k, Broadwell-E, is $349 new on Amazon. From Intel though, if you want more than six cores with good single-core performance, you'll have to pay $$$$ on x99 platform still. I'm hoping the Meltdown scare will push lots of good Xeons onto eBay for LGA 2011-3, but I'm not seeing it right now, except for occasional engineering samples, and even then they are not especially cheap for frequency-optimized ones. Maybe in another year or two, in the meantime I'm stuck with AMD Piledriver, a bad combination with a gtx1070, though recent AMD VGA passthrough improvements in the Linux kernel have made that somewhat tolerable albeit not going at high framerates.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I just saw that the price went up to retail for both i7 6800k and i7 6850k.  They're over $400 new now.


----------



## Ithanul

PloniAlmoni said:


> I've seen used hexacore Haswell-E i7's going for under $300 on eBay, no guarantee though that they'll overclock well. A 6850k, Broadwell-E, is $349 new on Amazon. From Intel though, if you want more than six cores with good single-core performance, you'll have to pay $$$$ on x99 platform still. I'm hoping the Meltdown scare will push lots of good Xeons onto eBay for LGA 2011-3, but I'm not seeing it right now, except for occasional engineering samples, and even then they are not especially cheap for frequency-optimized ones. Maybe in another year or two, in the meantime I'm stuck with AMD Piledriver, a bad combination with a gtx1070, though recent AMD VGA passthrough improvements in the Linux kernel have made that somewhat tolerable albeit not going at high framerates.


Yeah, I am hoping on that. As long as I can get a bit over 4.0GHz I be happy. I don't really game, but those clocks really help when crunching BOINC units on the CPU. My 1900X in the other rig is a champ, but that 5960X was a beast in single thread still.

Though, I may sell off the X99 boards and my Intel water blocks and source another TR setup. A 1950X be mighty nice to for crunching.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, I am hoping on that. As long as I can get a bit over 4.0GHz I be happy. I don't really game, but those clocks really help when crunching BOINC units on the CPU. My 1900X in the other rig is a champ, but that 5960X was a beast in single thread still.
> 
> Though, I may sell off the X99 boards and my Intel water blocks and source another TR setup. A 1950X be mighty nice to for crunching.


What is BOINC exactly? Not that my current system, AMD FX 8320e, would be any good at crunching anything...


----------



## Ithanul

PloniAlmoni said:


> What is BOINC exactly? Not that my current system, AMD FX 8320e, would be any good at crunching anything...


The FX chips are not super bad for doing BOINC. I ran one before I nabbed this 1900X in my other system.

Its a distributed compute platform. You basically allow work units (WUs) to run on your hardware. The projects range from mathematics, astrology, cancer research, and other fields of study. In exchange, you get points and badges.


----------



## ASDFG123

A bit of 932 modding


----------



## glutenfree

ASDFG123 said:


> A bit of 932 modding


Very clean!


----------



## icold

My complete Build with Haf 912:

╔►CPU: I7 3960X @ 4.5ghz;
╠►COOLER: Noctua NH- D15;
╠►T.PASTE: Coolermaster Gelmaker Nano ( 11 w/mk);
╠►MOBO: Asus Rampage Iv Formula X79 ;
╠►PSU: Corsair Rm750x Full-modular 80plus Gold ;
╠►RAM: 24 GB corsair vengeance @ 2233 mhz 11-12-12-29-1T; 
╠►GPU: GTX 1070 Strix OC 8GB @ 2152mhz / 4363mhz ;
╠►SSD´s: Samsung EVO 840 250gb / Adata Su650 Ultimate 960gb 3d Nand; 
╠►HDS: 4tb Seagate Barracuda 5900 rpm | 1TB seagate barracuda 7200 tpm;
╠►KEYBOARD: Corsair k70 Red; 
╠►MOUSE: Logitech G502 Proteus RGB;
╠►PAD: Razer Goliathus control;
╠►JOY: Xbox 360 wireless;
╠►CASE: Haf 912; 
╠►HEADSET: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II 7.1 Red
╠►MONITOR: Slim LED TV STI 1080p / AOC tv 1080p;
╠►S.O: Windows 10 x64 Pro;
╠►Sec: Kaspersky Total Security 2020;


I have little Mod In the dvd bay with a 60mm red fan and inside 140mm fan ( blue with led cut) to push GPU hot air out, I also removed the video card slot covers to let the air out:


----------



## gr4474

I took out my side fan, and added a 120mm fan (black) to aim at the CPU cooler. Then I decided to angle one of the top fans, making an awesome row of fans. I'm embarrassed to say that the side fan was blowing outward. The airflow was really weak though, so it was hard to tell. I decided to keep the side clear plastic, and the front panel off for max airflow.

LED fans are: 2X BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan BFF-LPRO-20025B-RP
BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm Fan BFF-LPRO-14025B-RP
BitFenix Spectre Pro 230mm LED Series Fan BFF-LPRO-23030R-RP
New black S-FLEX SFF21E 120MM


----------



## mapesdhs

Re the Bitfenix 230mm fans, have to say I was disappointed with their noise level. I bought some to replace stock 230mm fans in an Aerocool and some other cases, but for noise tolerance in the end I had to include resistors to drop the rpm a tad.

Tell you one thing though, re your pics, and even though I have no love for RGB (I'm old), it's refreshing to see someone with a build that has RGB fans in a case which actually has real airflow. I watched the coverage of CES, every single case they showed was just cosmetics over function. Some literally had no viable airflow path for the front fan at all, the usual dumb front glass panel with a 140mm pushed right up to it and then a side mesh gap too narrow to do anything. So many modern cases have no side fans either, while AIO positioning has gone mad, people putting them all over the place (as if nobody uses a PC in a carpeted room).

I wish a channel like GN would show how a modern typical case with all this glass nonsense would compare against a decent strong airflow case of old like a HAF, or heck even a Corsair C70 or low end Antec 302 (I mean in performance terms, not just noise & thermals). Fan tech has come a long way; years ago everyone thought the Scythe SFF21F was the king of the hill, but now it sounds like a jet engine compared to modern products. Modern fans in older cases work soooo well. It's hillarious that modern cases have such terrible airflow in an era where people are now cramming 16+ core CPUs into them, or HEDT builds where an oc'd CPU can chew 600W alone. Can you imagine the thermal constraints when people try to put TRX40 setups in these types of cases? And then there's the fun of Intel HEDT. 

It's doubly daft when modern GPUs base their operating clock on thermals so closely, yet people use them in cases where they can't breathe, even placed sideways with a glass panel and no airflow for them at all. I think GN or one of the YT tech channels tested this and found an RTX 2080 or something could be so badly thermally limited that it would at times run as slow as a 2070 (or worse). I guess the only mitigating factor is the death of multi-GPU, but CPU power consumption has more than made up for that.

Long may the HAF reign. 

Btw, a while ago I built an X79 system for someone with a 10-core XEON 2680 v2, Quadro K5000, etc. Mbd was an ASUS P9X79 WS. Am just in the process of redoing it with an Asrock X470 Taichi and 2700X, 32GB/3200MHz, etc. The HAF is complete overkill, but the user has health issues and really likes the wheels which make it so easy to move around, while modern fans mean it's basically silent. I notice very few modern cases have wheels as an option.

Ian.


----------



## gr4474

HA HA thanks! I bought this case and fans upgrade back in 2012. I read in some forum about bitfenix. I specifically bought the HAF X for the huge fans. Honestly I have regretted spending so much on a case and fans. I built a computer for a friend with a $35 case, and it wasn't so bad. https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811353072 
I kind of wish I had not been so paranoid about heat...but after this tweak I just did it makes me proud to have my HAF X.


----------



## gr4474

I swapped the 120mm black fan in front, with the 140mm blue fan from the back. I should have thought of that before. It looks great!


----------



## Translator

My Collection of HAF series)


----------



## Filmore Graves

ASDFG123 said:


> A bit of 932 modding



Very nice indeed! I want to make a new ryzen build using my original HAF 932 I bought in 2010 but want to change the front IO to more modern option like this...is there a link to a more detailed mod thread of how this was done?


----------



## hitman1985

A little build in a old generation. 
Once upon a time I ran across this deal on FB mp for a local dude to unload a HAF X, so I decided i should tackle yet another build real quick. Until i realized that nothing was so real quick about these old school cases 

so far the progress can be seen in the pics. Mind y'all this thing was filthy and not in the best of shapes. but i think its chugging along fairly nice. If i remember to do so, ill update in stages

Top fans had to be trimmed A LOT! but i can't stand the thought of a box fan next to my ear. so really good fans were a must.

most likely ill be going with a NH-D 15 Black swap for this one, but not set on it. 

I can guarantee anyone reading and looking at this. There wont be a single fancy RGB feature in this case. because i don't do flashy looks in that aspect. There will be however a white illumination planned.


----------



## hitman1985

Sneak peak round 2









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronos8

I just disassemble my HAF X ..... I intend to paint it white, remove the drive cages, cut the top so it can be opened without the front panel and cables interfere, and examine if I can install 3 x 360 rads. And hand made RGB fans. I just need to figure how and where I will install the SSD's. If everything goes as planed, I will post photos......


----------



## Kronos8

First cut was made. The top cover is now split to 2 pieces. The biggest part can be removed without the smallest front part interfere (and specially the cables). Cleaning and install/uninstall of fans and radiators is now much easier. A very nice idea I saw on the net. I implemented it and I must say it works fine.


----------



## Kronos8

The second cut was more complecated. I use custom WC so cleaning the fans and the radiator is mandatory. I managed to mount the old trusty Phobya 60mm thick radiator G-Changer V.2 (360 and P/P) in the brackets that HAF X comes with, but there was a small interfere with the 12V cable at the top of the motherboard. So, by seeing the top cover goes off so easy, I thought why not mounting everything to the top cover? Radiator and fans? That way, I could drain the loop, remove the radiator fittings, unplug the fan cables and clean everything, without disassemble the rest of the loop. Looking for similar ideas on the net, I found nothing. So I decided to invent the weel. I cut the metal brackets at the top and also some more metal, so by removing the top cover, I could remove the radiator and the fans. Since the top cover is not flat, I had to use stand-offs. I used a "Γ" type aluminum profile and I made the holes to the cover and the profile. The stand-offs are secured with nuts and the cover is secured to the stand-offs with bolts. I thought I had a picture with everything mounted before I paint the top cover, but I didn't (the paint still needs to be cured). But even without evrything mounted, you can see the picture. I also did not center the mounting. That way I solved the interference with the motherboard. I now have plenty of space between the motherboard and the fans. In my mind, modular PC case should not only mean removable MB tray, but also removable fan tray, removable radiator tray, removable drive tray. I would feel more comfortable if the top cover was metal and not plastic, but I will see how it goes and if needed, I will make an adjustment with a small bracket (or 2) to help the cover handle the weight.

P.S. This was my first cut with a Dremel type tool, so I know the cuts are anything but perfect. Also my first try to paint. I am a NOOB at both.


----------



## glutenfree

Kronos8 said:


> View attachment 2470165



Looking good! I would pick up a metal file from the hardware store so you can clean up those edges where you made cuts. Keep those updates rolling!


----------



## Kronos8

For the third cut, I was thinking to cut a lot of metal from the front side of the case and attach my EK XE 360 radiator (60mm thick) at the front cover, applying the same principle I did for the top cover. But eventually I did not. I was (and still am) worried about the stability of the case. So I cut nothing from the front, I mounted the radiator and the fans to a couple of aluminium bars and everything mounted at the front of the metal case. The mounting is centered. In order to increase the stability, I combined 2 "Γ" type profiles (I would rather use "T" type profiles but due to lockdown, couriers are at 1000% load and orders are delivered in more than 30 days) and created a mounting place for the hard disks. I took apart the mechanism HAF X has to mount 2 SSD's in one rack, I used an additional metal rack for an additional SSD in the future and I also made holes for a mechanical HD I use for crappy staff. One (or 2) NVME's, 3 SSD's and 1 HD is more than enough, I think. For anyone who may wonder, It is possible to mount a third radiator in the place I used for the drives. A 30mm thick radiator with 25mm fans is easy, a 45mm thick rad with 25mm fans is at the edge, a 60mm thick rad with P/P is out of the question. To do so, the front rad must be placed on the left side of the front of the case, AND the side metal panel needs a lot of cutting or drilling. For stability issues, I will add one (or 2, still thinking about it) "Γ" type profiles at the opposite side of the new drive cage. At the moment, I still paint, so I will add photos when I complete the build, hopefully before Christmas.

PS : Αt the photos nothing is fully secured. I smoothed the cuts of the top cover the best I could before I paint it. Now it looks much better. And @glutenfree, thanks for the support.


----------



## Kronos8

After several days of troubleshooting a leak problem and a bios issue that came up, I am almost done assembling the PC. The clearance between the top rad and the motherboard is very good, the original planing of the front rad was successful and the clearance between the 2 rads is good. Regarding stability, the profile on the right does help, but a second on the right is needed. I will add it within the next days. The case IS HEAVY with the loop filled! No RGB or any kind of lights for now, as I want to check temps with case closed. I will add a couple of photos with case finished.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Kronos8 said:


> After several days of troubleshooting a leak problem and a bios issue that came up, I am almost done assembling the PC. The clearance between the top rad and the motherboard is very good, the original planing of the front rad was successful and the clearance between the 2 rads is good. Regarding stability, the profile on the right does help, but a second on the right is needed. I will add it within the next days. The case IS HEAVY with the loop filled! No RGB or any kind of lights for now, as I want to check temps with case closed. I will add a couple of photos with case finished.
> View attachment 2471264
> 
> View attachment 2471265
> 
> View attachment 2471266
> 
> View attachment 2471267


Man that is 1 sexy case project..I am subbed and in love again..I missed these cases..the best ones IMHO..spacious and a very good Airflow..which is kinda missed on latest cases from Coolermaster..do you plan on painting the whole case as well??


----------



## Kronos8

My first intension was to paint white the hole case or at least most of it. I also wanted to paint white the 2 rads and the 12 fans (shroud and blades). Unfortunately, due to lockdown, I wasn't able to get small items I needed to complete the project. I was missing bolts, nuts, 2 drills were broken. I could not go to a hardwear store and get them. The delivery time was more than 3 weeks for web ordering!!! So, for now at least, I will do nothing more.



kairi_zeroblade said:


> I missed these cases..the best ones IMHO..spacious and a very good Airflow..which is kinda missed on latest cases from Coolermaster.


That was exactly my main issue. I wanted to have in the case 2 x 60mm thick rads. That is very difficult, even for new cases. Case designers and manufactures must start thinking out of the box. As a customer, I want to know not just the lenght of the rads each case supports but also the thickness. RGB is nice but the front and/or top case panels should be meshed, otherwise the air is blocked. And as I suggested, everything removable. If you can't find what you are looking for, make it yourself........


----------



## Kronos8

Final photos (for now!!!). Paint job is below average (you learn from your mistakes). On the side I installed a 200mm fan I modded, connecting the led strip directly to the motor of the fan. It lights up when fan starts to spin.
That's more than enough to see inside. The 200mm fan do cover a lot of the side view, and I had some thought regarding an acrylic sheet modded to mount a smaller fan..... but next time I disassemble everything...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I finally replaced my HAF912 with a H500 last year and I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## MichaelStarz

Hello I was wondering about getting a new hub, (new usb, audio jack, etc.) for my haf x, to make it a little more modern. Would anyone know where or how to get one/mod one into it?


----------



## Mikixyz123

Man those cases are RARE now!


----------



## glutenfree

MichaelStarz said:


> Hello I was wondering about getting a new hub, (new usb, audio jack, etc.) for my haf x, to make it a little more modern. Would anyone know where or how to get one/mod one into it?


Cooler Master store carries them still...


https://store.coolermaster.com/us/haf-xm-io-panel



Nevermind! This is why I REALLY loathe the CoolerMaster online store. They leave the "Add to Cart" button in bright colors with a small text below stating "out of stock". Just REMOVE the listing CM, jeesh.


----------



## _cp

I recently moved my main rig from a HAF 922 to a Fractal Torrent. Today I finished cable management after some light mods and installing an older platform. I’ve never seen anyone else mount a 2nd 200mm up front.

























I removed the drive cages and drilled holes to relocate my side panel fan to the front. I had to remove the mesh from all the drive bay covers, except the topmost, and install the mesh without them, the clips interfered with the fan.
I also swapped the top fan from exhaust to intake to ensure plenty of positive pressure.

The components are:
Mobo: Asus x58 Sabertooth
CPU: Xeon x5687
RAM: 48GB ddr3-1866 Corsair Vengance
Cooler: Thermalright Peerless Assassin

Getting the cooler to fit was tricky. I bought a 1366 backplate thinking I could use the 2011 mounting hardware, but the female threads on the backplate were too small. The cooler’s stock backplate has screws that run through from the rear, so I clearanced the backplate with a drill bit and used the 15xx mounting spacers through the 2011 holes on the cooler bases “rails”. Works like a charm.


----------

